#ubuntu 2005-03-07
<crypticreign> hawke_: well the changing permission on .ICEauthority didnt work. gonna try to remove vbesave now
<hawke_> crypticreign: I can almost guarantee that will be it.
<crypticreign> hawke_: can i stop vbesave with chkconfig?
<hawke_> crypticreign: I ... don't know.  what's chkconfig do?
<crypticreign> a great debian tool.. i had it on my last ubuntu install.. apt-get cant seem to find it now tho
<hawke_> crypticreign: I seem to recall it being redhat-based, but...shrug
<topyli> isn't chkconfig like update-rc.d?
<crypticreign> dunno
<ompaul> crypticreign, it is a rpm distro tool -  apt-get install rcconf might be a little tool
<crypticreign> whats the curses based services tool?
<crypticreign> ah
<ompaul> crypticreign, of use in this case
<hawke_> topyli: I think so.  But I think chkconfig is much simpler
<mz2> hmm, am wondering if the fancy new incarnation of enlightenment is worth trying
<topyli> crypticreign: i like sysv-rc-conf. it's a ncurses gui
<crypticreign> boooh, it doesnt have vbesave listed
<ompaul> hawke, have a look at rcconf and tell me it is hard :)
<ompaul> hmm
<hawke_> ompaul: I was comparing to update-rc.d
<ompaul> yeah different levels
<aremedis> howdy, I'm trying to install VPN 3000 and my instructions have me input "Directory containing linux kernel source code " can someone help me find this directory?
<hawke_> crypticreign: Is there an /etc/rc3.d/S05vbesave
<hawke_> ?
<crypticreign> yes
<crypticreign> rm it?
<ompaul> aremedis, where did you find VPN 3000 ? the only one I have used on linux freebsd windows is OpenVPN
<hawke_> crypticreign: yup
<aremedis> ompaul: from the university i work for
<crypticreign> hawke_: yessir, rebnooting now
<ompaul> ahh
<topyli> crypticreign: apt tells me rcconf is just about the same thing as sysv-rc-conf, but the command itself is user-friendlier :)
<crypticreign> rebooting
<hawke_> crypticreign: and rc2.d/S05
<hawke_> crypticreign: rc2.d is the important one
<crypticreign> oh
<hawke_> crypticreign: That's the default runlevel..
<bborkk> Is anyone successfully using wxPython 2.5.3 on Ubuntu?
<hawke_> bborkk: I am, sort of
<hawke_> bborkk: with the musicbrainz 'picard' tagger
<bborkk> hawke_: So, I was too until I upgraded to Hoary.
<bborkk> hawke_: You're not at ML are you?
<hawke_> bborkk: ML?
<crypticreign> hawke_: you are my new best friend
<hawke_> crypticreign: lol, I take it it worked?
<bborkk> hawke_: Guess not.  :)
<aremedis> howdy, I'm trying to install VPN 3000 and my instructions have me input "Directory containing linux kernel source code " can someone help me find this directory?
<crypticreign> hawke_: yes
<hawke_> crypticreign: I had the exact same problem...what model is your laptop / what video chipset does it take?
<hawke_> take -> have
<bborkk> hawke_: Anyway, I'm using Python 2.4 and it has access to wxPython 2.4.2.4, but not to 2.5.3.1.
<hawke_> bborkk: You mean, the package doesn't install, or .. ?
<crypticreign> hawke_: dell inspiron 5000, its an ati rage pro
<crypticreign> hawke_: hehe, gnome freezes after it laods the background and doesnt show any panel icons or anything
<crypticreign> ugh
<hawke_> crypticreign: Is that the one that's the same as the Compal N30W?
<crypticreign> um, dont know
<bborkk> hawke_: I have wxpython2.5.3, libwxgtk2.5.3, and libwxgtk2.5.3-python installed.  No problems there.
<viper12> cryptic....did you just upgrade hoary before these freezes?
<crypticreign> viper12: yes
<crypticreign> first time in gnome after upgrading to hoary
<viper12> The problem is the new 10-4 kernel and the gam-server.  either use the 10-3 kernel OR add the "noinotify" option in the grub menu.
<crypticreign> ok
<viper12> the kernel is panicking.
<hawke_> crypticreign: Are the keyboard LEDs blinking?
<bborkk> aremedis: You might want to check in /boot somewhere.
<crypticreign> hawke_: no
<viper12> bugzilla is well aware of the issue, and there should be  a fix fairly shortly, but for now, the 'noinotify' option in the boot line in grub fixes it. (got my system running again.)
<hawke_> crypticreign: Mouse still move?
<AndyR> nn all
<crypticreign> hawke_: hehe no
<crypticreign> viper12: ok ill try that.. it also looks like my resolution is set lower than it was
<hawke_> crypticreign: Your laptop is the same model as mine
<hawke_> crypticreign: Mine's the OEM version, yours is the rebranded/re-firmware'd version.
<aremedis> bborkk: what would the file im looking for look like?
<viper12> hawke, trust me, its a kernel panic.  the easiest way to check is to switch ctrl/alt/f1 right after you log in but before gnome gets loading....lyou'll get to watch the kernel barf.
<hawke_> viper12: I believe you
<dstevens> Hi all have been having problems installing libssl-dev, dependence problems on a laptop upgraded from hoary to warty, unpacked a fresh mini-itx installed ubuntu warty with cd from post box, everything run fine so i can only presume that its is a problem with Hoary to Warty upgrade, does this sound plausable.
<hawke_> viper12: I just thought the keyboard LEDs always flashed if the kernel panicked.
<bborkk> aremedis: Well, /boot is where all the kernels are kept, but I'm not sure about the sources.
<viper12> the kernel panic's....then the machine will completely lock up. (reset required.)
<hawke_> What exactly is the point of the vbesave init script?
<hawke_> bborkk: so, what problems are you running into w/ wxpython?
<crypticreign> viper12: yes that worked
<viper12> :)
<crypticreign> hmm, my resolution is set at 1024x768 it seems
<crypticreign> was at 1400x1050 before
<viper12> not sure there..........but at least the system will 'load'.
<dstevens> Mini-itx has finished compiling, make install; Must be a problem with Hoary to Warty on my laptop, mmm should i consider a reinstall with Hoary.
<crypticreign> hmm, thats not even listed
<viper12> you mean warty to hoary, right dstevens?
<bborkk> hawke_:  wx.VERSION returns (2,4,2,4) instead of (2,5,3,1)... Python doesn't seem to know about wxPython2.5.3
<hawke_> crypticreign: You might have to add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mz2> fatal error: could not find default font 'fixed'
<mz2> what to do? which package should give this_
<mz2> ?
<hawke_> crypticreign: http://kropf.net/i5000/  may be generally useful if you've not found it already.
<dstevens> viper12, Warty is now, Hoary was yup.
<aremedis> the install for VPN 3000 needs to build a module, what path do I use to direct it?
<andrewski> only today, i can't access my sound for use in mpd.  can anyone help?
<bborkk> andrewski: what is mpd?
<andrewski> bborkk: music player daemon, a really good program.
<andrewski> bborkk: but why can't it be run?
<hawke_> bborkk: wx.VERSION gives 2,5,3,2,'pre' for me
<crypticreign> hawke_: yeah adding it worked
<xvers> hey.. i have warty, 64-bit, i constantly have problems installing packages because apt-get cant find amd64 packages.. is there any way i can make apt-get install 32 bit packages also, since the processor is supposed to run in both modes ??
<hawke_> crypticreign: Wish I had that nice screen you do...mine only does 1024x768..
<bborkk> hawke_: Which repository did you get it from?  Do you have wxpython 2.4 installed as well?
<crypticreign> hawke_: ouch
<crypticreign> hawke_: anything less than 1400 x 1050 drives me nuts
<tjs> anyone here using the synaptic modules for dell touchpads?
<dstevens> Should i consider reinstalling a fresh with Warty, would that be best and remove that 30gig hogging xp install in the process ??
<dstevens> I know it sounds extreme, to reinstall for the sake of a dependency problem.
<mz2> is there some configuration script i should run to fix the font issue?
<mseney> dstevens, i like hearing the words "remove xp" :)
<andrewski> have the udev permissions changed in hoary today?
<hawke_> bborkk: universe...
<crypticreign> haha yay, a bunch of gnome icons are missing.. and i have a red x instead of a trashbin
<crypticreign> hmm, no Industrial theme
<hawke_> bborkk: I do not have wxpython2.4 installed as well (and don't see the option to do so)
<beaz> hey all, i work in a recording studio, we recently went 100% linux. We were using fedora core 3 but it wasnt stable enough and decided to try out a few other distros, Ubuntu was one of them. We need a low latency patch but are having problems getting this to work, can anyone help?
<viper12> dstevens, I missed part of the dependency issue....what is borking things up?
<andrewski> how do i check which my package install history?
<dstevens> viper12, libssl-dev is the problem libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.7 (= 0.9.7d-3) but 0.9.7d-3ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<crypticreign> haha why does "evolution2-2" start up evolution 2.1.5?
<beaz> can ubuntu run with a 2.4 kernel?
<dstevens> Proved it tobe a local issue on this laptop, but im not sure howto resolve issue
<hawke_> crypticreign: I think 2.1.5 is the devel version that will become 2.2
<viper12> the libssl-dev controls 'what' on that laptop?
<crypticreign> hawke_: ah
<dstevens> trying to compile asterisk linux-pbx
<bborkk> hawke_: Are you using Python 2.4?
<viper12> nods.  well first off, you had hoary on it, then you "downgraded" to warty, and you're having issues, am i correct on this one?
<hawke_> bborkk: Yup
<nutshell42> hi, I use the ubuntu 4.10 live cd but suddenly I can no longer start any programs, all I get are "connection refused by server" "no protocol specified" errors
<DAC1138> hey hey hey, im back
<DAC1138> does anyone here play ut2004?
<nutshell42> (no new windows->no browser (well, lynx but that's too much trouble =), therefore I'm asking here)
<hawke_> DAC1138: I do
<DAC1138> hawke what video card do you have?
<DAC1138> hawke i can play it unless its in software mode :-(
<hawke_> DAC1138: Geforce FX5700Ultra
<DAC1138> hawke and software mode is ugly and painfull, but it works
<beaz> does ubuntu work with a 2.4 kernel? i ask because mine is having issues
<dstevens> Im using Warty cd from post i think i confused myself with the Warty, Hoary thing, think i still am.  Ubuntu 4.10 "The Warty Warthog" is the newest ??
<nutshell42> dstevens: according to the homepage, yes
<hawke_> dstevens: The newest stable version.
<viper12> 4.10 is the supported release.  "hoary hedgehog" is the beta release.  So you're on warty now, and having a dependency issue.
<hawke_> dstevens: hoary is the devel/testing version
<Kokey> Hoary is testing version, tell it to me... I have problems with the new kernel upgrade
<dstevens> cool not confused anymore.
<viper12> What I would do would be to use synaptics to "smart-upgrade" everything in warty first...then see what's what.
<dstevens> hoary=unstable
<viper12> exactly dstevens.
<hybrid_> veery unstable on ppc
<viper12> and after today's kernel panic wonder-fun, unstable be the operative word. lol
<hawke_> hybrid_: Not in my experience
<hawke_> viper12: what's the kernel to avoid?
<nutshell42> if noone can help me with the first problem, I have two other questions; I'm thinking about installing ubuntu for a computer illiterate and I need (a) non-case sensitive file sorting
<viper12> 2.6.10-4-686 or 386
<beaz> under the 2.4.26 kernel what is the equivilant to udev?
<hybrid_> hawke_ well my hoary ibook the screen goes all wild and distorted so i  have  to restart
<dstevens> viper12, will try the smart-upgrade back soon.
<viper12> although hawke....if you put a "noinotify" in the grub boot command for that kernel................it will bypass the gam_server kernel panic, and all will live okay for now. :)
<nutshell42> and (b) a working graphical network configuration. Here it seems to start both ethernet devices as ipv6, checks for a dhcp server (I don't have one) and then the config dialog shows...nothing
<beaz> under the 2.4.26 kernel what is the equivilant to udev?
<viper12> nods to dstevens.
<hawke_> viper12: thanks
<viper12> np
<andrewski> how do i check my package install history?
<nutshell42> no ethernet devices, if I configure one it's listed as "nil" and it doesn't work, I had to do all the stuff manually (difficult, it's been a long time since I've used route as most distributions automatically set routes if you change something with ifconfig) and that's simply not an option
<viper12> afk a few...
<usual> can openoffice work with ms access files
<Nermal> no
<Nermal> not even ms access can half the time
<hawke_> usual: Yes, via ODBC
<Nermal> ah.. I suppose
<usual> hawke, do I need the dbase OOo app?
<hawke_> usual: But it's a pain, and not pretty at all
<beaz> under the 2.4.26 kernel what is the equivilant to udev?
<dstevens> viper12, smart-upgrade shows there is nothing to mark, run apt-get dist-upgrade everything look fine.
<nutshell42> could anyone at least acknowledge that I exist, please? I'm actually wondering whether I can post in this channel
<hawke_> beaz: devfs(d) possibly?
<beaz> thanks!!
<hawke_> nutshell42: You're welcome to post here.
<dstevens> nutsheel42, Hi there
<nutshell42> good I thought perhaps it's +m =)
<nutshell42> oh, stupid, irssi shows the modes in the tab bar
<minimec> nutshell42: can you start firefox with 'sudo firefox'?
<dstevens> Na head down typing like a madman on acid.
<nutshell42> thought it was after the topic
<minimec> nutshell42: can you start firefox with 'sudo firefox'?
<beaz> thanks alot hawke, im gonna go test that now
<nutshell42> minimec: nope
<minimec> nutshell42: do you have an USB-Stick installed?
<nutshell42> no
<pussfeller> i wish someone would develop an FPS file manager
<usual> is there an openoffice dbase package for ubuntu anywhere
<hawke_> pussfeller: Do you remember the doom ps program?
<minimec> nutshell42: sorry. I have no idea. Let me think a little while....
<viper12> back.
<pussfeller> when id open sources guake 3 it would be a good base
<pussfeller> hawke, no
<nutshell42> minimec: that X problem isn't all that important though, I assume it's somehow connected to the live-cd and would vanish (or at least be solvable) if I'd install ubuntu
<e1ven> I have a x.org config question, under hoary.. When I start up without a monitor (logging in to X via VNC), I can only get 640x480. I think I need to define a default Screen/monitor section in xorg.conf, but I'm not sure how to make it default, rather than just another monitor.. Can anyone advise where to look, or suggest a solution?
<nutshell42> I'm more interested in the case-sensitive sorting and the network config
<hawke_> pussfeller: It would have all processes as monsters, init as the final boss ...killing monsters would kill the process.
<hawke_> pussfeller: kinda insane.
<nutshell42> thx nevertheless
<hawke_> nutshell42: there's a gui network config applet
<viper12> dsteven: okay, so if all that looks good, but you still get a dependency error, best bet would be to report it to the dev team via bugzilla or the forums. (my opinion anyway.)
<hawke_> nutshell42: but that might be in hoary only.
<minimec> nutshell42: That's true.
<attila[ReDegliUn> Hello. How do I set a view-only password with vncpasswd ????
<nutshell42>  nutshell42> and (b) a working graphical network configuration. Here it seems to start both ethernet devices as ipv6,
<lexhider> elven: I have a similar issue, check out bug #5917: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5917
<nutshell42>  nutshell42> and (b) a working graphical network configuration. Here it seems to start both ethernet devices as ipv6,
<nutshell42>                     checks for a dhcp server (I don't have one) and then the config dialog shows...nothing
<nutshell42>  nutshell42> and (b) a working graphical network configuration. Here it seems to start both ethernet devices as ipv6,
<pussfeller> im thinkig you could run thru a room, the folders would be doors, and inside the room are avatars representing files and you could shot em with diff weapns to do different actions
<nutshell42>                     checks for a dhcp server (I don't have one) and then the config dialog shows...nothing
<nutshell42>                     checks for a dhcp server (I don't have one) and then the config dialog shows...nothing
<nutshell42>  nutshell42> and (b) a working graphical network configuration. Here it seems to start both ethernet devices as ipv6,
<nutshell42>                     checks for a dhcp server (I don't have one) and then the config dialog shows...nothing
<hawke_> pussfeller: Not a bad idea.
<nutshell42> aaargh
<nutshell42> sry
<viper12> lol
<hawke_> pussfeller: would the files fight back, though?
<minimec> nutshell42: Do you have a firewall running?
<attila[ReDegliUn> Hello. How do I set a view-only password with vncpasswd ????
<pussfeller> if you had improper permissions maybe
<nutshell42> minimec: the network configuration dialog was the first thing I tried after starting ubuntu, so probably no
<hawke_> pussfeller: http://psdoom.sourceforge.net/
<minimec> nutshell42: ok
<nutshell42> oh and it's not completely broken, I could set the nameserver
<nutshell42> only the device configuration seems to be affected
<bumperland> does anyone know how to get nvu to run ?
<minimec> nutshell42: on the live-cd you should get 'root access' with 'su'. Try that.
<no0tic> bumperland: there's a how-to
<bumperland> where?
<no0tic> bumperland: on ubuntu site
<nutshell42> minimec: the only program running when suddenly I couldn't start any new ones was a root terminal; I used it to ssh to my router for irssi =)
<bumperland> i'll take a look
<no0tic> bumperland: in synthesis you have to install libstc++
<minimec> nutshell42: so ssh is denying access...
<hawke_> crypticreign: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5576
<no0tic> bumperland: get tar.gz nvu pack and try launching it, it tells you what it's missing
<nutshell42> minimec: ?
<bumperland> it's installed
<no0tic> bumperland: libtsdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<no0tic> bumperland: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<crypticreign> hawke_: haha :)
<crypticreign> hawke_: thats my exact system,
<hawke_> crypticreign: yes, mine too (effectively)
<beaz> is there a low latency patch for the 2.6 kernel?
<andrewski> anyone use mpd?
<nayfnu> Hi guys - question about GDM's graphical greeter if anyone has the time
<hawke_> nayfnu: ask away
<dud> http://alpha.curbsqueal.com/ comments on my design kthnxbye? :/
<FR500> hello
<nayfnu> Just noticed that it's started displaying the greeter in a virtual resolution of 1600x1200, meaning bits scroll off the edge of the screen - it didn't used to, just started when I switched to the *cuogh* controversial circle of humans one
<nayfnu> And now won't go back
<nayfnu> I've hacked XF86Config-4 to allow that size of resolution
<nayfnu> So that works, but at a very low refresh rate, and it's not ideal
<beaz> Hey guys, does anyone know if there is a low latency patch for the 2.6 kernel?
<hawke_> nayfnu: Remove the higher resolution from the config...
<nayfnu> Can you force it to be a certain resolution?
<hawke_> nayfnu: The largest one becomes the virtual resolution, the first one is the resolution it defaults to.
<nayfnu> hawke_ - thanks, but previously the first one was 1024x768, also the largest
<nayfnu> I'll change it back, see if it makes a difference
<hawke_> nayfnu: Other than that, I don't know.
<nayfnu> hawke_: no probs, it's a very minor thing anyway - thanks :)
<beaz> Hey guys, does anyone know if there is a low latency patch for the 2.6 kernel?
<nutshell42> seems like I'll have to use knoppix after all; that's unfortunate because there are KDE ppl and GNOME ppl and the person for whom I'm gonna install it is definitly of the second kind =/
<FR500> where can i edit the file associations?
<nayfnu> hawke_: Well, it works now :)
<PacoBCN> anyone tried graveman 0.3.8?
<nayfnu> A rogue 1200x1024 had snuck into my list, the little scallywag
<PacoBCN> there's a debian package already
<hawke_> nayfnu: lol
<LinuxJones> PacoBCN, have you tried gnomebaker ?
<crypticreign> graveman is awesome
<nayfnu> Much obliged, sir.  Or, potentially, ma'am
<crypticreign> 3.8 is even better
<crypticreign> dont have it on my ubuntu system tho
<PacoBCN> wanted to see the change log
<PacoBCN> but the site is broken
<aardvark> has anyone heard of Zabbix ?
<piratePenguin> what program should I use to get online through 56k dialup? I used to use KPPP...
<PacoBCN> wait, I installed the 0.3.8 version and it has mp3 support!
<PacoBCN> great!
<beaz> does anyone know if there is a low latency patch for the 2.6 kernel?
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, gnomeppp
<aardvark> \leave #ubuntu
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, sorry gnome-ppp
<FR500> where can i edit the file associations?
<SiRrUs> good evening boys
<aardvark> evening
<LinuxJones> FR500, right click the file then open with other app
<FR500> LinuxJones no other way? i'd like to see the whole list
<tritium> There needs to be a warning in the topic about hard-freezes with the new 2.6.10-4 kernel
<LinuxJones> FR500, not that i know of
<FR500> ok
<piratePenguin> LinuxJones: thanks
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, :)
<viper12> tritium.......two fixes for the kernel panic with 10-4..........add 'noinotify' to grub 10-4 boot command, or boot with 10-3
<FR500> i want to make a script to install beep skins with a double click, any ideas
<FR500> i was gonna use sh
<viper12> and yer right about that.....there's a mention of it in the hoary forums, but it should be stickied and or fixed like asap.
<tritium> viper12, yeah.  I did the latter.  Thanks for the other fix.
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, you might be in a catch 22 situation, it doesn't seem to be installed by default for some odd reason.
<viper12> :)
<FR500> but i dont know how to get the selected file filename
<kingsley_> Can scp read stdin?
<tritium> doesn't gamin need inotify?
<viper12> apparently.........not. lol
<tritium> heh
<viper12> it DEFINITELY don't need it in the 10-4 kernel, thats for sure. :D
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, network-admin has some stuff for modems as well
<tritium> So you're using the first fix ;)
<piratePenguin> LinuxJones: I've downloaded the source and will try compiling it
<viper12> from what I've been reading, the 'bugzilla guys are goin' nuts over this one atm.  and yeah, i added the noinotify because I picked today to upgrade a warty box to hoary......and didn't HAVE the 10-3 kernell.
<viper12> and with nvidia, and such already in place, didn't want to recompile by hand.
<tritium> Yeah.
<viper12> and the noi bit works just fine.
<tritium> good deal
<viper12> yeah, but seems to me to be a temp fix...they need to get the issue resolved.
<tritium> of course
<viper12> of course, if we were talking 'debian' and not ubuntu.......it'd be time to switch distros cause the fix would happen in oh, about a year.  snicker.
<tritium> Well, thanks viper12.  I'm going to get back to work.
<Snipper_> hey, anyone know how to do a remote connect?
<PacoBCN> what do you mean?
<dud> Snipper_, ssh, vnc, xsession, ftp, http, smb?
<PacoBCN> via ssh?
<Snipper_> i want to connect to his desktop so i can help him set up linux
<Snipper_> erm well he has kde and i have gnome
<PacoBCN> you want to "see" his desktop?
<dstevens> Hi all im a newbie to Asterisk, problem is, asterisk -vvvc returns Illegal instruction, but there is a pid file in /var/run/
<PacoBCN> or through his console?
<PacoBCN> ?
<Snipper_> erm yes PacoBCN
<Snipper_> like on windows
<Snipper_> he is in gnome now also
<PacoBCN> then you need vnc
<dstevens> Opps sorry wrong tab.
<Snipper_> PacoBCN ok, i should download vnc
<PacoBCN> wait, you're in windows?
<PacoBCN> and he's in Ubuntu?
<Snipper_> no sorru
<Snipper_> sorry, im in gnome, and he is in gnome
<PacoBCN> well, VNC is suitable anyway :D
<Snipper_> ah
<Snipper_> so i download vnc
<PacoBCN> you should already be able to connect
<PacoBCN> Applications -> Internet -> Server Terminal Client
<PacoBCN> Or something like this
<PacoBCN> at least in hoary ;)
<Snipper_> i dont see that
<Snipper_> is there a command i can run or package i can download
<goldfish_> IT is in warty
<goldfish_> aswell
<Snipper_> im on fc3
<Underlord> whats a command line tool that i can use to play an ogg vorbis file or wav file through alsa that wont try to make a gui?
<andrewski> Underlord: mpg321, ogg123
<PacoBCN> Sniper, I was pretty sure there was a viewer for vnc even in warty
<Underlord> ahh
<Snipper_> PacoBCN i run Fedora Core 3 sorry
<goldfish_> lol
<Underlord> andrewski: ogg123 is complaining that i dont have libFLAC.so.4 and refusing to play (regardless of me never having used a flac in my life and not trying to now), and if i try to install it in synaptic it says that it needs to remove a heap of other stuff, some compleetly unrelated, which i cant remove
<andrewski> does hoary tarball /dev at shutdown/reboot?
<andrewski> Underlord: so don't use it. :)
<dud> hoary uses a dynamic dev structure...
<Underlord> so what do i use to play my oggs?
<andrewski> Underlord: i have no experience with oggs or flacs, so i can't help you; sorry.
<dud> Underlord, xmms has support for both
<Underlord> you should, ogg vorbis is a great format
<Underlord> xmms isnt command line
<Jet2k5> Hello all
<dud> true...
<Jet2k5> did anyone here use that one link to install java?
<hawke> Underlord: You'll probably have to solve your libflac problem
<Jet2k5> err this guy had some server
<andrewski> Underlord: probably, but i'd rather not convert my music collection from mp3s....
<Jet2k5> all you did was apt-get java
<hawke> Underlord: I fixed it here, but I can't remember what I did.
<Nermal> Underlord, ogg123 ?
<Underlord> andrewski, ofcource not, that would be stupid, but try and obtain new music in vorbis and check it out
<Underlord> i just tried ogg123, it doesnt work because it depends on libflac.so.4, which i cant install because dependencies with an incompatable version
<andrewski> Underlord: well, as it is now, i don't have to have two different libraries/players floating around... :)
<Nermal> Underlord, ah
<Elsidox> can anyone help me im trying to play a wmv file
<Underlord> Elsidox, microsoft could
<Elsidox> Underlord, if you know someone in here who works for them tell me
<Underlord> i dont
<Elsidox> exactly
<Elsidox> anyways
<Elsidox> can anyone help?
<andrewski> Elsidox: which programs have you already tried?
<Underlord> all you need to do (afaik) is get the windows wmv drivers and put them in your w32 codec directory, then use a media application that supports windows codecs
<Underlord> or you could use something like mplayer which i think has built in support for wmv, but its very buggy
<hawke> The package 'w32codecs' from marillat will do the job as well
<hawke> I believe
<Elsidox> andrewski, totem and mplayer. Mplayer freezes and totem gives me a no plugin error.
<andrewski> Elsidox: xine?
<Elsidox> andrewski, huh
<andrewski> Elsidox: xine is a program.
<zenrox_> gxine
<Elsidox> andrewski, hmmm ill give it a shot. Thanks
<Elsidox> andrewski, i installed totem xine. and it works great
<Elsidox> andrewski, thx!
<andrewski> Elsidox: great!
<Elsidox> andrewski, one more thing if you have time?
<andrewski> Elsidox: ask everyone; i'll help if i can. :P
<Elsidox> k =)
<Elsidox> im having werid issuses with mp3s. Beep media player plays them fien but it freezes than plays the mp3s after a little while. Rhythmbox wont even play mp3s
<andrewski> Elsidox: to play them in rhythmbox, you need gstreamer-mad, IIRC.  i'd recommend mpd just hands-down.
<lunitik> Elsidox: for Rhythmbox... you need to 'apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad' after activating Universe
<andrewski> Elsidox: and, for the record, i got away from xmms/bmp just as quickly as i could; i've not had good experiences from either.
<linuxn00b> where is /etc/sysconfig/network/ I don't seem to have one :-/
<Elsidox> gstreamer0.8-mad is already installed
<Elsidox> andrewski, mpd?
<andrewski> Elsidox: music player daemon, www.musicpd.org, available in universe. :D
<andrewski> Elsidox: specifically, if you use gnome, you'll want to check out gmpc as a frontend... if you get that far. :)
<arzajac> linuxn00b:  /etc/network/interfaces
<lunitik> andrewski: why recommend against gstreamer? gstreamer is the future of mutlimedia on Linux right now, but to advance, it needs use
<Elsidox> andrewski, ill check it out
<Jet2k5> hello, lol I'm back again, can someone please tell me an easier way to install java?
<Jet2k5> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<Jet2k5> that's all I've been able to find, but there is a lot of stuff that you have to leave out
<zenrox> Jet2k5, www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> look thare
<linuxn00b> arzajac, cd: /etc/network/interfaces: Not a directory :(
<Jet2k5> ty
<andrewski> lunitik: because i prefer mpd.
<lunitik> linuxboy: umm... cuz its a file
<zenrox> Jet2k5, its much easer just copy and paste
<arzajac> /etc/network and interfaces is the config file.  This is debian.
<lunitik> andrewski: any technical reasoning?
<Jet2k5> zenrox: thank you, it has LimeWire which is what I want to install
<Jet2k5> man Ubuntu is really great, it's the first linux distro to make my ipod work :)
<andrewski> lunitik: it's nice to have my music playing as a daemon.
<Elsidox> anyone know a good p2p app fot linux?
<Jet2k5> congrats to the developers
<linuxn00b> arzajac, this is what i'm suppose to be looking for ifcfg-br0
<linuxn00b> i'm following this guide http://www.shorewall.net/bridge.html
<zenrox> Jet2k5,  n/p any time
<Elsidox> or is there anything like soulseek for linux?
<lunitik> andrewski: umm... ever heard of flumotion?
<andrewski> lunitik: no... what's it?
<lunitik> andrewski: gstreamer based media streamer... basically just what you said
<andrewski> lunitik: hmm...
<andrewski> i'll have to check it out.
<lunitik> andrewski: http://www.flumotion.net/
<moyogo> Elsidox: bittorrent or mldonkey
<Elsidox> moyogo, i alread use bittorrent and ill check out mldonkey. Thx
<lunitik> andrewski: any more technical reasons?
<arzajac> linuxn00b:  Just configure your device for dhcp.  apt-get install etherconf (or dpkg-reconfigure etherconf)
<andrewski> lunitik: well, it's nice not to need gstreamer, but i have it at present anyway.  (i didn't when i used gentoo.)
<lunitik> andrewski: gstreamer is the future, get used to it
<andrewski> lunitik: uh, right.  maybe you could sound less argumentative?
<lunitik> andrewski: I'm not arguing, I'm stating facts...
<andrewski> lunitik: oh, ok.
<Nermal> lunitik, an IMHO would go a long way ;)
<Feiten> Does anyone know about any god dj programs, for streaming to a shoutcast server. The xmms plugin, does not work for me :s
<Nermal> icecast ?
<lunitik> Nermal: eh... its not my opinion though, its freedesktop.org's opinion...
<Nermal> lunitik, must be true then
<lunitik> Nermal: I'd say so...
<Nermal> flying cars are also the future btw
<Feiten> Nermal, is that a dj program?
<Nermal> define "dj program"
<goldfish_> lol
<Feiten> A program i can use to stream music to a shoutcast server Nermal
<Nermal> oh
<delltony> hi anyone here use i8kutilies for a dell lappy?
<Nermal> _to_ a shoutcast server.. hmm
<linuxn00b> arzajac, I already have internet, but I can't find ifcfg-br0 which is what I need.
<lunitik> Feiten: icecast or flumotion are nice
<Feiten> lunitik, ok thanks
<lunitik> Feiten: icecast = shoutcast server...
<lunitik> Feiten: you can find it on www.xiph.org
<Ainvar> if I wanted to delete the current data from the respositories where would I look
<lunitik> Ainvar: /var/cache/apt
<andrewski> lunitik: how can i start using flumotion?  is there a frontend or something?
<lunitik> Ainvar: you probably just want 'apt-get clean' though
<Ainvar> thanks lunitik
<lunitik> andrewski: yes, there is... no idea what its called though  :/
<lunitik> andrewski: hold on
<andrewski> lunitik: ok, i'm taking your word for it that this is worth my time. ;)
<Ainvar> ok now I am even more lost
<Ainvar> I looked in there and there is a lot of stuff. My issue I am having is when I try and update with apt-get I get some errors updating from a few of the repos. So I want to remove it all and start over
<linuxn00b> haha I think I solved my prob hihihi
<sillytony> DEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINU
<sillytony> X SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKS
<sillytony> DEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINU
<sillytony> X SUCKSDEBIAN SUCKS LINUX SUCKS
<goldfish_> em....
<goldfish_> that is mature
<sillytony> therefor Ubuntu sucks
<lunitik> andrewski: actually... it comes with one... which makes sense, cuz its being financed by Imendio
<Br34ch> Very mature
<Ainvar> what a tard, he is just angry cause he touches himself at night
<delltony> i see aol has another member :p
<andrewski> lunitik: what's the executable?
<goldfish_> sillytony: go home.
<goldfish_> sillytony: No place for that in here.
<Br34ch> He has gone home..
<sillytony>  3oF] @py_j,;k5<WFuQJ9-t+*LO] pAT<z'WHUp=z7w[x1
<goldfish_> ffs
<sillytony> what is that mean
<Br34ch> Oh, woah
<goldfish_> ban him
<sillytony> some one sent tha to me
<sillytony> I dont know what it means
<Nermal> sillytony, do be quiet
<goldfish_> it means you are gay
<sillytony> Bascule sent it to me
<goldfish_> sillytony: it is a virus
<goldfish_> turn off your computer now
<goldfish_> quickly
<Ainvar> alt+f4
<Nermal> goldfish_, don't feed him :)
<lunitik> andrewski: umm... dpkg -L flumotion
<bob2> er
<bob2> sillytony: are you done?
<jba>  /ignore sillytony
<Nermal> aye :)
<goldfish_> The name fits perfectly tony.
<Nermal> "twat" would fit even better
<Ainvar> so in /vat/cache/apt/ what all do I delete to start from scratch in pulling down the updated lists from the repos?
<Nermal> but there we go :)
<bob2> Ainvar: er, you don't need to do that
<Ainvar> ok
<noone> ban Bascule not silly Tony
<noone> he sent tha thing to me
<Ainvar> when I do an apt-get update I am getting an error
<noone> I had to swtich machines
<noone> that wierd code
<bob2> Ainvar: paste it to #flood
<noone> I have no idea was it is
<noone> but someone here said it was a virus
<goldfish_> I was joking.
<noone> then what the fuck was it
<Ainvar> ok
<noone> that was just wierd
<bob2> do not paste things in here again
<bob2> thanks
<httpdss> the latest kernel on hoary is making my pc freeze .. its a gamin prob .. any idea how to solve it ??
<lunitik> bob2: you're not an op?
<bob2> I am
<aoede> Hi!  I was just wondering if someone can tell me how I can find out what version of Alsa I am running
<andrewski> lunitik: does flumotion only work on streams?
<lunitik> bob2: thought so... why isn't he gone yet? he's not going to say anything useful.... at least +q so he can't have any fun...
<aoede> I'm using Hoary, 2.6.10 kernel...
<bob2> httpdss: that came up on the list in the past week or so
<lunitik> andrewski: yes... its a Streaming Server... Rhythmbox and Totem would be the clients...
<Xenguy> lunitik: just use /ignore -replies
<pvh> I just installed a DVD burner in my computer and it didn't show up in the "Computer" menu.
<pvh> How can I get Ubuntu to detect it?
<andrewski> lunitik: so how would i use flumotion to play mp3s?
<lunitik> andrewski: why would you use a server to play mp3's?
<andrewski> lunitik: ah, lol.  i wondered.  mpd does that, so that if i exit X/switch users/etc., my music still plays. :D
<noone> <lunitik Fine advocate of Freedom of speech you are, your from one of those socialized Eurotrash nations no?
<httpdss> bob2: this problem occured for the first time today when y did a dist-upgrade ... yesterday i did one too, and nothing happened
<TongMaster> Anyone know if the hoary team are aware of brokeness in the latest K7 kernel and in firefox?
<bob2> noone: enough
<noone> sorry
<noone> just saying
<jba> httpdss, noinotify to kernel will work around it
<httpdss> jba: ok, thx
<Ainvar> bob2, I pasted in #flood like you asked
<noone> #flood
<Nermal> noone, and you'd be from where ? america?
<bob2> Ainvar: wow
<Ainvar> if I do an apt-get update again I dont get that error, but I am not sure what is causing it
<bob2> Nermal: noone is trolling, please ignore it
<Nermal> ah :)
<bob2> Ainvar: that's quite an amazing error
<lunitik> noone: I do not have the freedom of speech to state my argument?
<bob2> lunitik: please?
<noone> you do, but your arguement is to limit spech
<noone> speech
<bob2> noone: stop.
<bob2> no more warnings.
<thoreauputic> /ignore noone
* Nermal feeds everyone
<Nermal> hmm. .don't think I will upgrade my kernel just yet then :)
<Nermal> seeing as people are reporting breakage
<Nermal> I wonder why beagle isn't in hoary yet
<bob2> heh, just don't reboot ;)
<shock> hello
<Chipzz> a bit off-topic, but does anyone know of a firefox plugin or extension that can log HTTPS connections?
<httpdss> its the 10-4
<Nermal> all the deps are, apart from the latest dbus stuff :(
<aoede> :( no replies to my question...well how about if anyone knows where i can get sound to work on Ubuntu?  I'm using onboard C-Media 9880....
<Nermal> is it just the K7 kernel ?
<bob2> Chipzz: tcpdump
<Chipzz> aoede: modprobe snd_cmipci?
<aoede> i'll try it. thank you!
<Nermal> or is it snd-cmipci?
<Chipzz> bob2: I want the actual http data; tcpdata only gives you the encrypted data
<Chipzz> I tried ethereal
<noone> I am writing a great paper of Freedom of speech bob2, you are helping me, by banning me I win, I am making the arguement, that the So called freesoftware movement, is actaully more like National socialism than a holistic movement for social good, and your blatant censorship proves it, youll just be another notch my statistics
<noone> so do it
<httpdss> nermal: im using 686 2.6.10-4 and have probs ...
<noone> prove me right
<noone> LOL
<andrewski> lunitik: well, i guess flumotion is not for me; i don't use any streams.
<Nermal> noone, oh do be quiet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<goldfish_> hehe
* noone was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (ok)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<pvh> Hurray!
<aoede> I got a whole bunch of errors --> error inserting ...
<thoreauputic> bravo
<Ainvar> bob2, so was the jesus christ to what I pasted
<Ainvar> or was it that it was a lot of pasting?
<bob2> httpdss: adding the kernel paramter "noinotify" should work around it for now
<bob2> Ainvar: oh, the error is bizarre
<Ainvar> ahh ok
<Nermal> httpdss, :(
<bob2> Ainvar: I couldn't even imagine how it could happen
<noone> that was effective
<Ainvar> hehe
<Ainvar> I did do a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary
<andrewski> bob2: let the folks know in #freenode
<pvh> Yeah, I don't even have a "/dev/dvd"... How can I get Ubuntu to create one?
<bob2> noone: please read the troll howto at least
<bob2> noone: this effort is pretty pathetic
<Ainvar> pvh, check out the unofficial guide
<bob2> andrewski: about noone?
<Nermal> pvh, ln -s /dev/hd<whatever> /dev/dvd ?
<Ainvar> it has that and a lot of other cool tidbits for ubuntu
<andrewski> bob2: yeah.
<pvh> Nermal: It isn't some kind of /dev/cdrom1?
<bob2> andrewski: meh, they don't kline trolls usually
<andrewski> bob2: oh.
<noone> That is the great thing, I am not trolling, I have said nothing that was evil remotely vulgar, was it in disagreement with you yes, was it fundementally wrong, NOpe
* Nermal builds a bridge for noone to sit under
<noone> so this is great
<Nermal> noone, you are just blathering on about crap.
<pvh> Nermal: Thanks!
<Nermal> pvh, usually hdc or hdd
<noone> about that fact that your movement is fruitless, you dont believe in freedom of speech at all
<noone> without that
<noone> you have nothing
<Nermal> I believe in shutting the fuck up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Nermal> :)
<noone> but a bunch of software that costs nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b noone!*@*]  by bob2
* Nermal sighs
<Ainvar> haha
<thoreauputic> socialistic Eurotrash -- hehe - I'm back in the era of McCarthy suddenly
* mode/#ubuntu [+q noone!*@*]  by bob2
<Pluk> lol godwins law again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b noone!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Nermal> tomboy is nice
<aoede> *shrugs* he's gone now, and i have to wait another few weeks/months before sound is supported.
<Nermal> the icon kind of freaks me out.... tintins head on my toolbar
<Ainvar> that guy was a complete wasted result from his parents sexual activity
<lunitik> bob2: +q *!sillytony@* instread... else he will just come back with a diff username
<bob2> oh, I know
<lunitik> instead*
<Nermal> s/username/nickname
<Nermal> httpdss, better ? :)
<Ainvar> man I can not wait till my dell I8600 gets here
<macewan> upgraded to hoary - nice ass desktop environment :)
<Ainvar> gonna put ubuntu on that bad boy
<Ainvar> along with winxp for gaming
<Nermal> macewan, aye.. it's like gentoo. without the compiling :D
<macewan> or lame ass logo
<macewan> ;)
<Nermal> newer gnome too :)
<Ainvar> yes Ubuntu is very very nice
<andrewski> Nermal: or extensive available packages... i'm jus' sayin'.
<Ainvar> makes me like linux all over again
<Pluk> .me is currently installing gentoo
<aoede> it's awesome! especially when i can't hear anything!  okay, i'm bitter, sorry :(
<Nermal> andrewski, tbh.. both gentoo and ubuntu have all the packages I want
<Ainvar> and I think this is the longest I have had linux on a system that I did not constantly reformat to try a diffrent distro
<Pluk> tripple booting wind*kough* ubuntu and gentoo
<httpdss> kernel problem solved thx ..
<darmou> is there a gui to add new users or should I just use adduser?
<lunitik> Pluk: won't be done till Friday  \o/
<bob2> andrewski: hrm? ubuntu has more available packages than gentoo
<Nermal> aoede, hmm... no kernel module listed for that card ?
<andrewski> Nermal: yeah, most of the ones i want, but not all, and i have no idea how to make packages....
<Pluk> :D busy with X now
<andrewski> bob2: oh, well, not all the ones i want. :D
<aoede> I don't believe so.  How can I make sure Nermal
<Pluk> i want to make a clean comparison
<bob2> andrewski: e.g.?
<Ainvar> I remember gentoo
<Ainvar> I love the update system and global flags
<Ainvar> but the compiling
<andrewski> bob2: ncmpc, i just looked for it today.
<Ainvar> sheesh
<bob2> andrewski: url?
<lunitik> Ainvar: it was the last great hype
<stephenb> Hi Guys, i have a fresh ubintu install, and i must say its really nice :) but i have a problem ... i want to start Synaptic to see what tools are installed, can be updatet.. so i start the tool. but after the password entry synatpic dosnt start :(  ? someone have a reason ?
<andrewski> bob2: and don't get me wrong, i still have gentoo on my system, but haven't gone back since switching to ubuntu. :)
<lunitik> stephenb: you typed your password?
<httpdss> stephanb: wrong pass ..
<Ainvar> lunitik, haha yeah it was
<macewan> hrm, gnome is more responsive
<andrewski> bob2: http://www.musicpd.org/ncmpc.shtml
<Nermal> aoede, what are your "bunch of errors" ?
<Ainvar> the compiling for days on end even on a highh end system kinda killed it for me and for me *I* did not see a diffrence in speed
<stephenb> lunitik: yes the password for my user ... ubuntu dosent have a root ... form start ... must i set a root pw ?
<andrewski> bob2: do you know how to make packages for ubuntu?
<Pluk> even on ubuntu i started compiling more and more apps
<aoede> Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.10-3-386/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Operation not permitted
<aoede> that would be one of them =p
<Pluk> so now gonna check gentoo  :)
<bob2> andrewski: yeah
<Nermal> aoede, you need to sudo it
<lunitik> stephenb: wouldn't do much good if you did... Synaptic starts via 'gksudo synaptic'  ;)
<aoede> okay, lemme try that.  Thanks Nermal
<andrewski> bob2: is there a good howto?
<Pluk> i started learning linux with gen too though dual p2-400 ... 48 hours to have kde
<Nermal> Pluk, aye... all that pain to end up with something like kde :(
<andrewski> Pluk: why did you compile on ubuntu?
<Ainvar> Pluk,  hehe
<bob2> andrewski: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<andrewski> bob2: ok, thanks.
<thoreauputic> andrewski: quick and dirty way is to install checkinstall (but that is only to make packages locally that dpkg can uninstall, I guess)
<Ainvar> was cool the first few times learning gentoo watching it compile everything with no errors but when that system was not usable for almost 2 weeks getting everything setup on it when I got home from work kinda killed it for me
<andrewski> bob2: so, in raw numbers, ubuntu has more packages than gentoo?
<Pluk> ubuntu doesnt have everything in its repos and some apps are broken
<Pluk> and i like a patched kernel
<Pluk> with hibernate
<Ainvar> I wish the repos I got from the forums would have the latest gaim
<stephenb> lunitik: when i try to start it per sudo this come up in the consol : steve-u is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<error_29> has anyone used Libranet?  The free, older version?
<Pluk> hehe what did i knew these days... havent seen gnome ever before
<bob2> andrewski: yes
<lunitik> stephenb: ahh... you are using the user you created at install time? cuz if so, thats bad
<Pluk> so kde was kinda the normal thing
<aoede> Nermal, I sudoed it, and I got no errors.  However, when I run xmms and alsamixer I still get error messages saying that I don't have a soundcard or
<aoede> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Pluk> eyeopener the 1st time i dated gnome
<bob2> Pluk: the kernel in ubuntu includes a lot of patches
<lunitik> stephenb: easily fixed though... boot into rescue mode, and add yourself to /etc/sudoers
<thoreauputic> stephenb: this is the first (default) user?
<Pluk> bob2, software suspend 2
<bob2> Pluk: what does swsusp 2 offer over swsusp 1?
<andrewski> ok, i should be going now.  good night all!
<bob2> andrewski: 'night.
<Ainvar> night andrewski
<Pluk> decent hibernation on my laptop :)
<bob2> Pluk: if the hoary kernel doesn't support your system, please file a bug
<stephenb> lunitik: oh i think a have a reason :D i added a new user why the install user / steve /  link at the homedir form my debian install  /home/steve   and ubuntu take the desktops settings form the .. thats why a made i new user calls > steve-u
<bob2> Pluk: it should do swsusp on all hardware now
<thoreauputic> stephenb: visudo to add the user
<Nermal> aoede, :(
<aoede> it's okay Nermal.  Thanks for trying to help me.  It's refreshing after working on finding a solution for 3 days.
<Pluk> hmm then ill start bugfiling then :)
<aoede> I'm suspecting that the kernel, or alsa has not come out with a driver to support the sound thing that's on my motherboard yet, so I'll have to wait.
<thoreauputic> stephenb: also the second user is probably not in a lot of needed groups (audio etc)
<bob2> Pluk: assuming you mean swsusp, not acpi suspend-to-disk
<Pluk> suspend to disk yes
<stephenb> kann i change the login  user at the console ? when i try exit to login at a new user the window close .
<stephenb> kann = can :)
<Nermal> aoede, tried booting with pci=noacpi ?
<lunitik> stephenb: yes
<aoede> Nermal: no I haven't.  Can you tell me how to do that?
<Pluk> i always thought swsusp1 couldnt do sspend to disk
<lunitik> stephenb: but you will still need to log out and back in for changes to take effect in GUI
<stephenb> lunitik: the way is ?  logout not take an effect
<lunitik> stephenb: ctrl+alt+f1...
<Nermal> aoede, hit escape and then "e" at the grub boot screen
<Nermal> go down to the kernel line and hit e again
<Nermal> and then add pci=noacpi to the end
<Nermal> hit enter and then b to boot it
<Nermal> right.. bedtime
<Nermal> nn
<stephenb> lunitik: "autch" i forgot! i try it  at the desktop console ....  thx
<bob2> Pluk: that's all it does
<Pluk> ah ur right
<JimBunder> What is a FTP client I can use with ubuntu, please note I'm a linux newbie
<stephenb> lunitik: i go to tty1 and log in at the install user (steve), but when i try visudo, i get an visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied too!
<stephenb> 
<bob2> JimBunder: nautilus (the file manager) can
<JimBunder> bob2, where do i use that
<bob2> alt-f2 then type ftp://whatever/
<JimBunder> thanks
<thoreauputic> JimBunder: you can also install gftp with the package manager synaptic
<darmou> does anyone know the zope port for ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, I have a question about latency and filesystems.........
<pauldaoust> darmou: oh boy, that's a good one. sorry, not me... I haven't got into Python yet
<thoreauputic> JimBunder: gftp is in the universe repository, which can be enabled in synaptic
<JimBunder> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> np :)
<pauldaoust> okay, here's my question: sometimes my load meter goes sky-high, and everything (even the mouse) freezes up like crazy. This happens most often when I'm running JACK proggies...
<pauldaoust> I've heard some people say they have problems with JACK and ReiserFS causing latency problems... that sound familiar to anyone?
<SiRrUs> hello guys
<SiRrUs> anyone know if the 2.6.10-4-686 kernel works
<Pluk> it works if you add noinotify to your kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SiRrUs> where do you add that
<Pluk> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.10-AMD64 root=/dev/sda7 ro console=tty0 quiet splash noinotify
<Pluk> there
<SiRrUs> ok lets try :)
<SiRrUs> brb
<_jon_> so i just upgraded to hoary and the new kernel and xorg broke my nvidia drivers
<_jon_> anybody familiar with this?
<alka_trash> hey all
<thoreauputic> _jon_: it wasn't xorg - you have a new kernel that needs new drivers to be compatible I think
<alka_trash> is hoary crapping out today?
<alka_trash> I mean our the the new updates breaking things
<_jon_> well i didn't say xorg was the problem, just that it might be involved
<SiRrUs> thankyou seems to work great
<_jon_> thoreauputic: i tried re-running the nvidia installer, but all i got was an error asking for kernel sources
<thoreauputic> _jon_: I would expect your drivers would still work if you boot into the "old" kernal
<Jet2k5> any one here using an ipod?
<httpdss> someone should add the "noinotify stuff" to the topic
<_jon_> thoreauputic: i tried that too, no luck, in the apt-get dist-upgrade something screwy happened
<SiRrUs> yep probably
<thoreauputic> _jon_: hmm
<stephenb> lunitik: i added the user steve-u now to all groups ( first )! > lugout - login as steve - change groups for steve-u - logout - login as steve - but still the same no sudo... must i reboot for a effect ?
<SiRrUs> what does noinotify do
<thoreauputic> stephenb: visudo to add user to sudoers file
<stephenb> i cant start visudo why steve and steve-u arent in the group sudo :( steve was the user i add by the install
<thoreauputic> stephenb: how did you alter the users? have you created  a root password?
<stephenb> and the install there was no option to set a root pw thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> else how could you add groups and users without sudo?
<thoreauputic> stephenb: that's right
<thoreauputic> re no root user by default
<httpdss> stephenb: use your default user password on sudo and gksudo ...
<uytyug> I am having trouble installing azureus, any help?
<Quest-Master> uytyug: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> stephenb: ah I see - su steve first then use sudo
<thoreauputic> su is "switch user"
<uytyug> I already went to the guide, I am a complete newb, just instaled today
<thoreauputic> it will ask for steve's pass
<stephenb> after i install ubuntu and see that the desktop von steve take the settings from the debian user steve " same homedir" i go to the loginshell and make adduser ... or was it susdo add user *hmm*, but i login as steve and take a look von the user and group settings and steve dont are a user of the group sudo
<thoreauputic> stephenb: BTW the user shouldn't be in the group sudo anyway
<thoreauputic> stephenb: visudo doesn't add the user to the "sudo" group but to the "sudoers file"
<_jon_> to add to the sudo group you need vigr
<stephenb> thoreauputic: thx a lot :) su steve visudo was the right why :)
<thoreauputic> stephenb: OK - good :)
<uytyug> im trying to install azureus, I download the file from their website, then what, the guide just confuses me.
<lotusleaf> Will Ubuntu work okay on a 133Mhz laptop with a minimalistic WM like Fluxbox?
<stephenb> thoreauputic: im in visudo now but i cant edit the file ... forgot an option ? like visudo -e ?
<uytyug> any help?
<thoreauputic> stephenb: :(   back out with :q!  then try  sudo -s to get a root shell, then do visudo again
<stephenb> hmm at the man page there is no extra edit opton
<stephenb> thoreauputic: i will try
<biquillo> lotusleaf, i think yes, but you couldnt get real desktop functionallity :P
<apache119> help me install azureus!Please!
<lotusleaf> biquillo: thx it would work ok though in flux or some other minimal wm though right? :>
<stephenb> thoreauputic: when i try > su -s steve  and than visudo i have no access
<apache119> I need to download some more Linux distros to try them out
<thoreauputic> sudo -s
<apache119> in azureus!
<thoreauputic> by itself - then steve's password
<thoreauputic> then visudo
<biquillo> yep, i recomend you xfce is lighter and very powerfull
<lotusleaf> biquillo: thx, I appreciate it. ;)
<biquillo> :)
<stephenb> ah thx, a see now im root :)  btw the debian why is a bit easyier ..... there i can login as a root  :)
<lotusleaf> Was installing Debian stable for a friend.. it's a hassle. ;D
<_jon_> stephenb: you can in ubuntu as well, if you enable the root account
<thoreauputic> stephenb: yes, but as you see, sudo -s has the same effect
<thoreauputic> stephenb: if you *must* have a root user, type sudo passwd root and set your root password
<apache119> why is it so hard in Lunux to install things/
<apache119> Linux*
<Pluk> whats hard about sudo apt-get install *
<stephenb> hmm i still cant edit the file ... somethink a make wrong :(
<thoreauputic> apache119: only some things :)
<apache119> im new, I need help installing azureus, what the heck is a package!
<AlohaWolf> is there a howto on how to upgrade from warty to hoary?
<apache119> do I unzip the file I downloaded. is that the package
<sulkd> erhm.. is this known: I just upgraded Hoary and after rebooting into the new kernel (2.6.10-4) the whole system crashed sometime during the jingle playing at gnome start.. then I rebooted into the older kernel, everything works, but the bottom panel had made a trip up snug to the top panel..
<stephenb> thoreauputic: ... have it :)
<BrianAnthony> does anyone in here use Cedega to play on Steam?
<thoreauputic> apache119: it depends entirely on what you have downloaded and what its format is (for instance, source or binary, tar.gz or .zip etc)
<sulkd> BrianAnthony, O_o I'd rather eat razorblade spiced apples than use Steam, let alone on my beautiful Linux system..
<BrianAnthony> sulkd: Steam is directly derived form hell, I know. but I love Counter-Strike
<apache119> this is what happens when I try to install azureus
<apache119> this is what happens when I try to install azureus
<apache119> john@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get install [john/desktop/azureus] 
<apache119> Password:
<apache119> Reading Package Lists... Done
<apache119> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<apache119> E: Regex compilation error - Invalid regular expression
<BrianAnthony> whaaat is that
<thoreauputic> apache119: umm - that's not how apt works
<BrianAnthony> is that possible
<BrianAnthony> dpkg?
<Pluk> how about sudo apt-get install azureus
<Pluk> or did you download azureus.deb or something?
<thoreauputic> I doubt that azureus is in the repos
<apache119> it says, couldnt find package azureus
<BrianAnthony> apache119: no more drugs
<apache119> funny
<thoreauputic> azureus requires java, does it not?
<mike_douglas> yup
<cocol> apache119, http://ubuntuguide.org
<apache119> I think
<apache119> repos?
<BrianAnthony> Do you have your universal sourcxes uncommented?
<thoreauputic> apache119: go and read  ubuntuguide.org
<SCottinOK> how can you install java?
<apache119> it confuses me!
<BrianAnthony> because you'll probably have to do that to get java2-common, I think
<apache119> I dont know what the heck is the package in my azureus folder!
<apache119> where is it
<thoreauputic> apache119: of course, at the moment - it will become easier as you persevere
<mike_douglas> I'm trying to setup a 32-bit chroot on my 64-bit machine, but when I try to run a program with cedega I get a "can't exec" error
<thoreauputic> apache119: for a start, you are missing vital components needed *before* you install it
<apache119> I dont even know how to install anything
<sulkd> BrianAnthony, tough luck :/ I remember original CS working nicely on Linux
<apache119> I probably should go back to Mac OS X, but I want to learn Linux
<thoreauputic> apache119: <cocol> apache119, http://ubuntuguide.org
<BrianAnthony> Supposedly the newest version of Cedega handles it quite nicely
<Pluk> mike_douglas, looks like IA32 emulation wasnt compiled in the kernel
<thoreauputic> apache119: you need to read the link cocol and I suggested
<BrianAnthony> but I have a mozilla plugin error
<sulkd> BrianAnthony, if you get an account for cedega I'm sure they have tutorials
<biquillo> anyone knows if nerim repositories works?
<apache119> I already have but thanks
<Pluk> mike_douglas, or ia32-libs isnt installed
<sulkd> BrianAnthony, but, they said they supported doom3 nicely, but when I tried it last (december) it wasn't working
<thoreauputic> apache119: also read the FAQ on ubuntulinux,org and any other info you can find there
<Joan-Baez> hi!
<Pluk> hi
<pagefault> hehe use the doom3 binary for linux
<Joan-Baez> i have installed ubuntu, but i dont have gcc and cant compile apps .. what can i do ? thanks
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: hi. Bring your guitar with you ? ;)
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Joan-Baez> thoreauputic why in ubuntu all must do with sudo ? ps: thanks a lot
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: no default root user: substitute sudo and your user password
<mike_douglas> Pluk, ia32-libs is installed, and I can run other 32-bit programs. It's only the cd that is giving me trouble
<Joan-Baez> understand
<Joan-Baez> how can i say
<Joan-Baez> to apt-get
<Joan-Baez> to answer always yes ?
<Joan-Baez> =)
<Twiggy> Anybody else on hoary who's nautilus got royally borked with the latest update?
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: not always a good move...
<Joan-Baez> but
<Joan-Baez> in this case
<Joan-Baez> it is .. can you help me ? =)
<bretzel> re-hi :-)
<xyzzy_> Where do I read about making sound work? I have an SB Live.
<bretzel> Twiggy: What happened to your Nautilus ???
<sulkd> pagefault, they hadn't released that version back then :] 
<Twiggy> bretzel:  Locks up everything
<pagefault> sulkd, ahh :)
<Twiggy> bretzel:  Gnome freezes as nautilus loads, Xfce froze when I tried to start naut, so did fluxbox
<Xenguy> Joan-Baez: man apt-get
<Twiggy> bretzel:  So I'm pretty sure naut is the problem ;oD
<Pluk> i think gam_server but thats a wild guess
<thor|coffee> Joan-Baez: use the -y flag
<stephenb> thor|coffee: how to i save the file in vi, i have no plan form vi :|
<Xenguy> stephenb: :w
<Xenguy> stephenb: to write and quit -> ZZ
<bretzel> mmm.. I use Hoary array-5  installation and apart from some other fixes I asked for , nautilus seems working graet without no probs... ( I would want to know which version )
<stephenb> thx Xenguy i try save-file :!q  ... but no effect :( try :w :D
<Joan-Baez> but i have installed gcc but now he report me failure because many library arent in ubuntu.. how can i emerge a Heavyfuelessential apt package for working with fuel ubuntu capability ?
<stephenb> thx Xenguy :)
<Xenguy> stephenb: yw.  (If you do -> :q! <- it quits without saving your changes!)
<findme> Have all gentoo users migrated to ubuntu yet?
<Joan-Baez> y
<sulkd> findme, eek I hope not.. let the trolls stay in trollville
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: heh - I didn't understand most of that: enable universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list and use the build-dep option with apt-get
<sulkd> hehe
<Joan-Baez> thoreauputic thanks i will enable the all universe
<AndyFitz> findme,   i dont think so . IME gentoo users have almost opposite needs than ubuntu users :P  such as ubuntu users arent suckers for punishment :)
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<Pluk> lol whats with this geentoo <> ubuntu bashing
<stephenb> yohooo :) it works thx to thoreauputic and Xenguy
<Pluk> looks like a windows<>unix troll
<thoreauputic> Joan-Baez: many many options with apt-get
<thoreauputic> stephenb: :-)
<stephenb> now its time for coffee :)
<AndyFitz> hey i use gentoo sometimes im alowed to poke fun at me
<Pluk> :)
<sulkd> Pluk, no bashing.. I just want `those people' to cross the tracks :P
<aghdf> quiestion for all you ex-dedian people: do you miss anything?
<Pluk> installing gentoo now just got into xfce :D finally
<aghdf> *question
<ark3_> How do I tell whether the os is trying to use my SBLive or the motherboard audio?
<thoreauputic> ex-debian? I'm both Ubuntu and Debian here :)
<Pluk> gentoo>debian>ubuntu is my path
<Pluk> now looking at gentoo again :P
<thoreauputic> Pluk: slackware next!  *grin*
<sulkd> Pluk, now now :] 
<Pluk> lol
<Pluk> dualbooting though cuz ubuntu works just fine
<sulkd> Pluk, I'm sure you're not all bad.. you haven't talked about how more "intimate" gentoo users are with their software yet
<StoffBox-Steve_C> at this time nothing aghdf.... but i love ubuntu why ! 1: the kernel 2.6* not crash my CPU like at debian 2: the x-server its from the begining top :D 1280x1024 at startup .. not 800x600 like debian :)=
<Pluk> i think i will get kicked and banned if i tell how intimate i am with my software
<Pluk> but being on ubuntu or gentoo makes no diff in that :)
<DAC1138> wow, ubuntu is #1 on distrowatch
<sulkd> Pluk, lol :] 
<DAC1138> up form #3 yesterday
<sulkd> that's funny, cause last I checked Ubuntu didn't have its own distro category on counter.li.org
<thoreauputic> DAC1138: this too will pass ;)
<sulkd> DAC1138, hrm? it's #5 according to mine eyes
<StoffBox-Steve_C> i try to install gentoo stage 1  O3 -- today but the console crash and 3hours of compile --- that was args craps .....  Pluk
<Pluk> hehe stage 1 here
<thoreauputic> sulkd: the monthly figures have us a t #1 :)
<Pluk> and it didnt booted...
<sulkd> ic
<StoffBox-Steve_C> so out for a coffee ---
<thoreauputic> sulkd: not that it matters
<Pluk> i screwed up grub.conf thank god
<ark3_> So, umm, anyone? How do I make sound "go" on my SB Live?
<cocol> ubuntu is #5
<cocol> at distrowatch
<thoreauputic> ark3_: modprobe sb  ?
<Pluk> its #1 on last month
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Okay... sudo modprobe emu10k1 seems to work, as in there's no error. What next?
<thoreauputic> put it in /etc/modules  (assuming you hear cacophony when you do `cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp`
<ark3_> thoreauputic: /dev/dsp: No such device
<thoreauputic> ark3_: hoary?
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Nor does hitting play in the "Sound Preferences" seem to do anything.
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Warty.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> I'm on warty  and cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp makes the expected whit noise...
<thoreauputic> *white
<ark3_> thoreauputic: I trust you mean cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp, right?
<StoffBox-Steve>  :( no coffeemilk :(
<thoreauputic> ark3_: either should work
<ark3_> thoreauputic: If I don't put the redirect arrow in there, it just cats /dev/urandom to the screen, which is not fun...
<AlohaWolf> thoreauputic, thats quite a soothing noise
<thoreauputic> ark3_: maybe play with alsamixer and see if it's muted?
<thoreauputic> ark3_: Ctrl-C to stop it
<thoreauputic> ctrl-L to clear the screen
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Hmm... Alsamixer is showing me the capture card... How do I tell it what device to use?
<StoffBox-Steve> the Nvidia driver are @ Universe right ?
<thoreauputic> ark3_: but I take your point ;)
<thoreauputic> ark3_: hmmm - in debian I would run alsaconf - but it's deprecated in Ubuntu :(
<ark3_> thoreauputic: What's the difference between emu10k1 (which I just modprobe'd) and snd_emu10k1 (which was already there)?
<thoreauputic> ark3_: someone else might have some ideas
<thoreauputic> ark3_: oss vs. alsa I think (but that's an educated guess, frankly - I don't know much about sound)
<ark3_> Why is this so difficult? :(
<thoreauputic> the alsa drivers all start with snd_ IIRC
<hypa7ia> need some help with a hoary install... gnome is crashing on login. is this a known issue? if not, where in logs should i start looking?
<ark3_> So a cat /dev/sndstat reveals that my SBLive is card 1... That gives me some clue.
<BrianAnthony> does anyone know where the default firefox install directory is?
<BrianAnthony> or where I would find the plugins
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm need i Nvidia-glx ? or better what are there doing with Xfree ?
<hypa7ia> BrianAnthony: if you install them as user, they are somewhere in /home/$you/.mozilla or .mozilla-firefox i think... where $you is your username
<neonlightning> i know i should probly look on some of those links at the top but how do i go about installing jre there is a bin and rpm i've heard there were rpm to deb converters but haven't found one
<hypa7ia> neonlightning: look in the guide, it's like 3 commands :-)
<neonlightning> i figured i had to be that dence
<hypa7ia> nah :-)
<hypa7ia> there is an rpm->deb converter, it's called alien
<hypa7ia> but you don't need it in this case
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins I think
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: that's what I'm looking for =)
<BrianAnthony> thanks
<hypa7ia> BrianAnthony: not if you installed them as a user tho
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: re: gnome crash in hoary - it appears you are not alone
<hypa7ia> tarnation
* hypa7ia gets to be a console cowboy for a while then :-/
<hypa7ia> s/cowboy/cowgirl
<ark3_> So I turned up all the volume knobs on alsamixer; still no sound.
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia:  sed awk groff  - as the console caveman says ;)
<ark3_> Music Player freezes for a while, and then eventually says that it could not open resource for writing.
<hypa7ia> lol thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ark3_: is your user in the audio group?
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Hmm. groups?
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Yup, it is.
<thoreauputic> ark3_: type `id` or `groups`
<thoreauputic> OK
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> whenever I try to have totem play a file in /tmp
<mebaran151> it complains it cant write to the resource
<mebaran151> anyway to fix this problem
<mebaran151> or is this one of those bugs I am going to have to code out
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: any ideas on fixes, or where to look?
<ark3_> What sort of files does totem play?
<mebaran151> mp3
<mebaran151> I dlled an mp3 of teddy roosevelt speaking
<ark3_> Ah, thanks.
<mebaran151> and it wont open it
<neonlightning> ummmm hypa7ia, can i pm you something maby you can help me
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: hmm - grep through the user mailoing list - it's been discussed if I remember correctly
<StoffBox-Steve> Ctrl - alt - Backspace restart Xfree or only restart desktop ?
<thoreauputic> *mailing
<mebaran151> do I have to reboot to clear tmp
<mebaran151> just curious
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: both
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: if you have gdm running that is
<StoffBox-Steve> ok thx thoreauputic :) you are a great help :)
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: will do so from work tomorrow.  thanks for the help :-)))
<hypa7ia> actually one more q
<StoffBox-Steve> ah thats totally fine :D nvidia works sound works :) 2.6* works ... now im happy :)
<hypa7ia> is this an "every recent install is doing this" kinda thing, or a machine-specific one?
<Chipzz> hmmm ok
<Chipzz> I want to start a second X-server from X
<ark3_> StoffBox-Steve: Did you happen to do anything specific to get sound to work?
<Chipzz> when running X :1, it says: user not authorized
<Chipzz> but when running the same command from the console, it does work
<Chipzz> and no, I do NOT want to use Xnest
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: there seem to be universal problems - I think some are related to the most recent kernel
<hypa7ia> durn
<Chipzz> I know what Xnest does and it is not what I want
<thoreauputic> 2.6.10-4 ?
<hypa7ia> perhaps i will wait before installing to my other box then :-/
<StoffBox-Steve> no ark3_ i just restart my Xfree :) i never have a problem with my sound ( onboard AC97 Cmedia Virtual 6Channel ) :) on all system its works fine without doing somethink :)
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: that's the one
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: you are up against the MIT magic cookie - have you tried the gdmflexiserver thing? Gives you a new login on a different tty
<bob2> Chipzz: run it from a terminal
<thoreauputic> if that's what you want
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: I have unset XAUTHORITY
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: OK - you know about it :) Sorry
<ark3_> StoffBox-Steve: Okay... Thanks anyway. I'd hoped for similar results with a normal card like an SBLive, but apparently something doesn't like me...
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm how can i tell Nvidia that there is more than 1 CRT monitor  ? update the Xfree86Config or ?
<Chipzz> bob2: not possible, it's started from within a script and that script runs from inside X
<bob2> that script sounds broken
<bob2> or you need to edit /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config or whatever it is
<Chipzz> bob2: what I'm trying to do is start citrix ICA client on a second X-server when a user clicks on a shortcut
<hypa7ia> which text-mode browser is it that has tabs and stuff?
<hypa7ia> elinks?
<ark3_> elinks does, as does links2
<Chipzz> bob2: I have everything working except for the starting of the X-server
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> 13:14:55           bob2 | or you need to edit /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config or whatever it is
<hypa7ia> links2! that was the one
<Chipzz> currently it works, including switching to the other X-server
<hypa7ia> thanks ark3_ :-)
<Chipzz> only thing to get running is the starting of the 2nd X-server
<ark3_> hypa7ia: Yup. :)
<Chipzz> bob2: aha, exactly what I needed - thx :)
<BTerer> how can i disable the automatic configuration of dns servers
<BTerer> anyone?
<ark3_> hypa7ia: Actually, judging by the screenshots, I think I'm wrong and it's just elinks.
<bob2> wow
<bob2> waiting a whole 2 minutes
<awstott> how do you enable the root account?
<ark3_> awstott: Give it a password: sudo passwd root
<awstott> hmm
<awstott> a friend is trying to install ubuntu and wants the root account.... he did a sudo something else and typed the wrong password... now it says access denied everytime he tries
<bob2> that was silly, and a reason why having a root account is bad
<ark3_> awstott: So you're saying that if he types "sudo ls" it asks for a password and always says access denied?
<awstott> he's grouchy now.....
<thoreauputic> awstott: heh - he can only blame himself, really
<ark3_> So lsmod lists a bunch of modules; most of them are not in /etc/modules. How does the system decide what modules to load on boot?
<awstott> I havn't had any probs with ubuntu
<awstott> neither has one of my other classmates
<andrewski> where can i get id3info?
<awstott> only problem I have is installing it on my laptop :(
<bob2> ark3_: hotplug does it
<awstott> it hangs during install
<mebaran151> ark3_, hotplug
<mebaran151> also some of the initrd scipts load some modules
<mebaran151> modules also are loaded by dependency
<ark3_> Interesting. I recall that hotplug gets a few fatal errors modprobing stuff on startup. Is that normal?
<mebaran151> ark3_, does your system work
<neonlightning> what is the default root passwd or is that what awstott is asking about?
<mebaran151> sometimes hotplug finds something you dont really have
<mebaran151> it can get tricked
<thoreauputic> neonlightning: there isn't one
<mebaran151> not to hard to actually
<ark3_> mebaran151: Well, it boots... But sound doesn't seem to work. SBLive on Warty.
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> alot of people have that problem
<mebaran151> I installed from array four
<mebaran151> and had the same problem
<mebaran151> it looks like a messed up library problem
<mebaran151> what modules have you loaded
<mebaran151> if worst comes to worst
<mebaran151> and you have bandwidth to spare
<ark3_> mebaran151: Well, a whole bunch...
<mebaran151> dll a copy of like array 3 or 2
<mebaran151> ark3_, tell me what has snd in fromt of it
<mlambie> can anyone explain why I can't "sudo echo 600000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed" but I can if I "sudo su"?
<mebaran151> like snd_emu10k1
<ark3_> mebaran151: Something like lsmod | fgrep snd ?
<andrewski> how do i tell which package provides a specific file?
<ark3_> mebaran151: Where do I paste?
<mebaran151> sure
<mlambie> also, when i echo as root it changes the filesize to 0 from 4096
<mebaran151> or just do a human search
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> I wonder if /join #flood works
<mebaran151> yeah
<thoreauputic> andrewski: install apt-file - or if the file is already installed, dpkg -S
<mebaran151> paste it in #flood
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> the modules load
<mebaran151> like I said
<mebaran151> I talked with a couple of the devs
<mebaran151> had the same problem
<mebaran151> they told me the easiest thing to do
<andrewski> thoreauputic: thanks.
<thoreauputic> andrewski: apt-cache show apt-file for a rundown on it
<mebaran151> woudl be to backup whatever you have
<mebaran151> wait
<awstott> after my laptop scans for a cdrom it freeezes up
<mebaran151> btw
<mebaran151> what does your mixer show
<ark3_> (which would be nothing, since I just installed...)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> and just like usually an earlier install
<ark3_> alsamixer -c 1 gives me the SBLive.
<mebaran151> before you do as it is a pain in the ass
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but like just check your levels
<mebaran151> I had the same problem
<mebaran151> I think it is a bug in how the initial folders are set up
<mebaran151> or something like that
<mebaran151> ALSA might get thrown wrong
<ark3_> I turned all of them all the way up and made sure they're all not muted. Didn't seem to help.
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> you got the same problem
<mebaran151> some device in the install gets messed up
<mebaran151> they said
<ark3_> Though I'm not sure why it's card 1... The tv tuner is card 0 for some reason.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> OH
<mebaran151> I AM SUCH AN IDIOT
<ark3_> (that's the bt_87x)
<mebaran151> it must have been routing to my on board sound
<mebaran151> do this
<FAST> *** BMP >= 0.9.7rc2 not installed - please install first ***
<FAST> where is this package?
<mebaran151> can you temporarily like disable that
<ark3_> Yeah, I've got onboard sound too...
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I thought I turned it off
<mebaran151> but it just might not be routing right
<ark3_> Well cat /dev/sndstat doesn't list the onboard sound, so I prolly have that disabled correctly.
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but I think it might just be doing some weird routing
<mebaran151> jsut do a reinstall
<mebaran151> from like Array 3
<mebaran151> and then apt-get upgrade
<ark3_> Okay. So what's array 3?
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> what did you install from
<mebaran151> Hoary?
<ark3_> I downloaded the Warty install CD.
<ark3_> All Warty here.
<mebaran151> oh it is a Warty thing
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> you willing to live on the wild side
<mebaran151> Warty never worked for me
<mebaran151> I need Xorg for my vid card
<ark3_> Heh. I thought the point of going from Sid to Warty was stability or something... Whatever, yeah, why not. Let's give Hoary a spin.
<mebaran151> haha
<awstott> hoary is the bomb
<mebaran151> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I am running on AMD64
<mebaran151> and my install is like ice
<mebaran151> smooth and slick
<ark3_> Okay, so releases, then hoary, then array 3?
<mebaran151> try 5 first
<mebaran151> I was assuming you were on 3
<mebaran151> try five first
<mebaran151> the latest
<mebaran151> less hassle
<ark3_> Ah... Someone was complaining about Gnome not working in 5?
<mebaran151> you dont have to dll a couple hundred megs of updates
<mebaran151> really
<mebaran151> somebody made an error
<mebaran151> try array three then
<mebaran151> it worked for me
<mebaran151> 4 was borked sound
<ark3_> thoreauputic: Do you remember something about Gnome choking in array 5?
<mebaran151> 3 was a nice little devil
<thoreauputic> ark3_: something about kernel 2.6.10-4 and inotify IIRC
<thoreauputic> ark3_: but that's just from reading the mailing list a few hours ago
<ark3_> So what do you think? 3 or 5 for me?
<bzbb> how hard is it going from a working warty install to a hoary install?
<ark3_> mebaran151: Yeah, for that matter, do I really need to reinstall? Or is a dist-upgrade good enough?
<bob2> bzbb: not very, but things may break
<thoreauputic> bzbb: basically you just chage all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bzbb> ah
<bzbb> well, as long as I don't get filesystem corruption, I don't care too much
<bzbb> and filesystem corruption is more annoying than crital
<bzbb> critical
<AlohaWolf> I upgraded.. it seems to be working great
<bzbb> I'm guessing that a reboot is required?
<bob2> bzbb: no
<bzbb> really?
<bob2> filesystem corruption won't happen, but things might not run, etc
<bzbb> no new kernel version?
<ark3_> It seems mebaran151 has disappeared...?
<bob2> sure
<bob2> but you don't *have* to reboot
<bzbb> heh
<bzbb> ok, I think I'm going to go for it
<bzbb> warty is too boring
<bzbb> how about my wart-backports repository?
<kfish> external powerbook display works in hoary? super sexy
* kfish sends beers to daniels
<Chipzz> *sigh*
<Chipzz> ok, so now I can start teh 2nd X-server, but now I don't have authority on it
<Chipzz> *grmbl*
<crypticreign> latest hoary updates, gnome feeezes on start
<Chipzz> *kicks X*
<FAST> where is the "bmp" package?  trying to install audioscrobbler stuff
<FAST> configure: WARNING: *** BMP >= 0.9.7rc2 not installed - please install first ***
<crypticreign> hm i think its 2.6.10-4
<thoreauputic> crypticreign: it appears so, yes
<ixus_123> Hi, just a quicky, how do I start ubuntu in text mode?
<crypticreign> thoreauputic: :)
<ixus_123> edit etc/initab?
<qlo-xael> I'm having a problem with my PATH variable, i've edited it in /etc/profile and it works fine in console, but in X, it doesnt work
<qlo-xael> anyone know if X uses a different profile type file ?
<bzbb> whee!
<bzbb> 694 megs of downloads
<ark3_> FAST: You may find a file called config.log or something like that. That file should show you what test configure ran before choking on the BMP thing.
<stuNNed> bzbb: of what?
<bzbb> hoary
<stuNNed> array 5?
<gpled> anyone having trouble with cdrecord?
<bzbb> what is array 5?
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: try putting a line :  source /etc/profile in .bash_profile , or edit your pathe in there
<stuNNed> bzbb: latest release of hoary unstable
<ark3_> Oh well, I'm giving up for now. Later folks, and thanks much to everyone who tried to help.
<qlo-xael> thoreauputic, putting the PATH= def wouldnt work in .bashrc because that only really applies to the terminal right?
<Feiten> My clock is disapearing somethimes :s Whats wrong?
<bzbb> I just changed all my sources from warty to hoary and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: the path seems to be defined in .bash_profile here - just looked
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: but .bashrc gets included in that file anyway
<thoreauputic> if it exists
<qlo-xael> hmm, yeah i've got PATH=~/bin:"{$PATH}" in mine
<qlo-xael> so that means the path set in profile should already be included right?
<thoreauputic> yep
<thoreauputic> which profile do you mean?
<qlo-xael> /etc/profile
<thoreauputic> I don't think so, unless you say `source /etc/profile`
<gpled> having trouble with cdrecord. is their another application i can use from synaptic?
<gpled> want to burn an iso
<qlo-xael> thoreauputic, would the very first line be a good place for that?
<thoreauputic> gpled: right click in nautilus on the iso, choose burn
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: I doubt that it matters much - try it and see
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: the last line would still get read I guess
<lordan> hmm.. thoreauputic, doesn't nautilus-cd-burn use cdrecord?
<lordan> or am I mistake?
<thoreauputic> lordan: I guess so - but it appears to work
<lordan> argh.. mistakeN!
<thoreauputic> lordan: else install gnomebaker - that works too
<lordan> ok, problem solved, then :-)
<crypticreign> hmm i upgrade to haory, now the wonderful mouse curcurs are gone to plane old X ones
<thoreauputic> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/  << for gnomebaker debs
<gpled> thoreauputic: how do i get synaptic to stop asking for my cd?  dont have it with me.
<crypticreign> *cursours
<lordan> gpled, remove the cd from your sources.list
<thoreauputic> gpled: comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list and  sudo apt-get update
<lordan> you can comment it out
<thoreauputic> lordan: great minds ? ;-)
<lordan> lol
<thoreauputic> or fools never differ *grin*
<lordan> sounds more like it ;-)
<thoreauputic> yeah ;)
<gpled> thanks! got rid of the cd request :)
<CarlK>  is there a log of what I have reciently apt-get installed?
<qlo-xael> thoreauputic, after i made that change, it shoudnt take effect until i restart X i suppose?
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: logout-login - but remember that non-login  shells look at .bashrc, not .bash_profile
<gpled> thoreauputic: thanks for the nautilus tip. seems to be working
<thoreauputic> qlo-xael: so that source line might need to be in both - I haven't really looked in depth
<qlo-xael> ok
<thoreauputic> gpled: gnomebaker is nice too - you might want to look at the URL I posted above
<Sandu> How to switch keyboard language on login screen? Can't login into new Ubuntu!
<thoreauputic> boot to failsafe mode, and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales , I'd say
<thoreauputic> gnomebaker debs: >>     http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<thoreauputic> time to go - later all
<Teal`c> is there a ubuntu livecd ?
<SiRrUs> see you
<Sandu> I tried to run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" in recovery mode and selected russian and english (en-us utf-8) but after reboot i still can't change language.
<bob2> of course
<Teal`c> what version of gnome does it load ?
<FR500> hello
<FR500> i can't take screenshots. I mean, i press print Screen and nothing happens, no save file or clipboard content, is something wrong?
<CarlK> "print" <> clipboard
<lordan> fr500 a few days ago I had a *long* delay
<mebaran151> how good is gnomebaker
<FR500> it's great
<lordan> like 5-10 minutes before the dialog appeared
<FR500> oh ok
<FR500> gnomebaker rules, except for vbr mp3s
<lordan> but it seems ok now (lemme check again)
<CarlK> is prtscrn sposed to grab the screen?
<lordan> screen shot works well
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> not for me
<lordan> can you try to run it from a terminal
<lordan> so that you can see if there are any messages?
<Sandu> Which keys are to switch languages in fresh installed Ubuntu by default? How to switch keyboard language on login screen? Can't login into new Ubuntu! I tried to run "dpkg-reconfigure locales" in recovery mode and selected russian and english (en-us utf-8) locales but after reboot i still can't change language.
<lordan> the app is called gnome-screenshot
<FR500> ok lemme try
<KuroiShi> dear lord.  I just came off a gentoo binge.  good to be back to ubuntu
<FR500> hmmm, command not found
<lordan> kuroishi, how is gentoo these days
<lordan> fr500, you must be missing some package..
<FR500> yeah
<KuroiShi> lordan, meh, same as always i guess.  But the number of clueless zealots is increasing exponentially.
<dash> well yes
<dash> because the population of the world is increasing exponentially
<dash> stands to reason!
<KuroiShi> haha
<FR500> there is no gnome screenshot package or anything on synaptic
<lordan> KuroiShi, tends to be a problem since Gentoo gave itself a reputation
<dash> speaking of clueless zealots, is anyone having difficulty with today's kernel packages?
<lordan> of being a distro for "hardcore" ppl
<dash> hee hee gentoo
<dash> in particular, 2.6.10-4-686, with fglrx
<FR500> hmmmm gnome-panel-screenshot for me
<FR500> and it works
<lordan> dash, yepp
<FR500> but how do i make the key to work
<KuroiShi> anywho, i'm not accustomed to this whole not having a script to handle init scripts thing.  How to i do this?
<dash> lordan: Okay, glad to know it isn't just me.
<dash> lordan: has a bug been filed?
<error_29> FR500, screenshot is available from the "Computer" menu, or you can add it to a panel
<error_29> oops, sorry FR500
<lordan> dash, been discussed in ubuntuforums
<lordan> it's a kernel/gamin issue
<dash> lordan: cool, i will read
<KuroiShi> haha, better not reboot then cause i just installed that kernel and fglrx
<dash> KuroiShi: well, that's why i didn't remove -3 :D
<dash> because i was not sure yet
<lordan> KuroiShi, I think you're looking for update-rc.d
<lordan> man it
<FR500> error_29: isn't there a way to map it to print screen?
<lordan> ok, gotta head off.. need a few minutes of sleep b4 work
<dash> aha! noinotify.
<KuroiShi> thanks a lot lordan, pleasent dreams
<dash> nice.
<rocker> Hey IO need help is anyone out there?
<dash> hi
<sig> rocker: whats up?
<error_29> I imagine so, FR500, but I don't know how.  Personally i prefer the kde screenshot app myself
<FR500> ok
<rocker> I'm a newbie to Ubunto and need help
<delltony> anyone know if the bug in hoary on deleting recently used has been fixed yet?
<sig> rocker: well ask dude
<rocker> what can I do to get my nivdia card working on here?
<sig> delltony: trying to get rid of your recently viewed porn movies???? lol
<SiRrUs> FR500 did you get the key working
<delltony> of course man
<error_29> rocker, I'm a newbie to linux in any form.  I think they need a new distro just for us called Nubuntu
<delltony> porns the way of the future
<delltony> :p
<FR500> no SiRrus
<rocker> LOL
<sig> rocker: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<rocker> I'm used to mandrake
<sig> rocker: this guide is your best buddy
<error_29> Mandrake almost killed my self-esteem several years ago.
<rocker> ok I hate this dang intel onboard card
<SiRrUs> FR500 try system/preferences/keyboard shortcut
<error_29> They said it was easy; I easily trashed a hard drive.  Hated their install
<error_29> rocker, set X-chat to automatically log everything, you'll have an encyclopedia of info on this stuff in no time
<FR500> there is the shortcut, and it's working but it doesnt launch the app
<rocker> I only started with Mandrake 10.0 cause windows got boring
<SiRrUs> FR500 strange it doesnt work for you mine is good
<error_29> I tried Mandrake 7, I'm sure it's improved!
<Sandu> What keyboard shortcut is to switch languages in login screen with fresh installed Ubuntu by default? Tried Ctrl+Shift, Alt+Shift, Shift+shift... but it does not works. Can't input my login!
<error_29> Sandu, try Alt-Alt
<FR500> it's a bit screwed
<FR500> gotta format this rig anyway
<SiRrUs> FR500 you using warty or hoary
<error_29> Sandu, I'm finding the alternate keyboard layouts to, frankly, suck in linux so far.
<FR500> warty
<error_29> Don't flame me, but I miss Microsoft keyboard IMEs
<regeya> the mystery trip
<SiRrUs> i see
<SiRrUs> regeya your back
* KuroiShi gets out the flamethrower
<regeya> I find that it sucks that we can't do objective-c++ until at least gcc4, which means that gnustep can't take over the world yet
<error_29> "US English with dead keys" sucks
<regeya> SiRrUs: what's on my back?  Get it off!  GET IT OFF!!!
<SiRrUs> :)
<error_29> The keys are way toooo dead.  Who needs an accent mark on an "s"?
<stuNNed> error_29: what is IME?
<error_29> "input method editor" stuNNed.
<KuroiShi> regeya, your terrible pun has made my day
<dash> regeya: gnustep needs major corporate backing /and/ some decent UI designers before it can take over the world
<error_29> Hell, in windows 3.1 it was easier to type with accented characters than on this thing
<dash> gnustep was awesome back in the day but i think gnome has all the good parts from it now
<regeya> dash:  indeed, who cares if the API can wipe the floor with the mishmash known as GNOME, it needs to be prettier!
<dash> regeya: meh
<regeya> GNOME is pretty these days, which makes it superior.
<dash> regeya: so what's gnustep got
<regeya> meh.
<error_29> It could be prettier, if it stopped lying to me about the icons!
<regeya> so what's the good parts that gnome's got
<error_29> I choose a pretty icon, and it gives me a crappy old icon
<dash> regeya: 1) widespread acceptance 2) lots of apps and libraries
<regeya> anything I mention, you'll just 'oh but gnome's sorta got that'
<regeya> and then I'll be an idiot by default, in your eyes.
<regeya> oh, well.
<regeya> dash:  that makes windows better than all this.  let's run off to the store and get our copies of xp professional. ;-)
<dash> regeya: erm
<dash> what? no it doesn't
<regeya> yeah!
<regeya> the thing that's great about gnome is that it's got widespread acceptance, and lots of apps and libraries!
<regeya> windows has gnome beat in that department, though.
<dash> regeya: it is /a/ thing
<dash> regeya: yes, it is an advantage windows has
<error_29> Here's something, ironically, in Windows favor:  a lot of great open source stuff written for windows or ported to it that is simply easy for noobs like me to istall and use
<dbjh> windows is an waful operating system
<dash> regeya: so, we've talked about the advantages of gnome and the advantages of windows
<dash> regeya: what are the advantages of gnustep?
<regeya> dash:  I find objective-c to be easier to understand, and quite frankly, the RAD tools I've used beat anything I've seen in the world of free software and open source.
<dash> regeya: easier to understand than what?
<regeya> dash: unfortunately, the support for it just isn't there, an dthe organization isn't there
<regeya> gnome wins because there's a group of whip-crackers willing to do what it takes to get stuff done.
<dash> ...?
<Chipzz> regeya: expect more gnome apps to come
<error_29> regeya, tell the whip crackers to crack the whip on the desktop so it doesn't crash every time I change wallpaper
<Chipzz> the next release of acrobat reader will be GTK+ based
<regeya> error_29: heh
* dash pokes regeya 
<KuroiShi> god damnit, isn't there a gui tool to configure daemons? where the hell is it?
<regeya> Chipzz: I happen to know there's a *step version of Acrobat Reader, just not gnustep.  I use Cocoa Acrobat all the time. :-/
<regeya> or maybe it's carbon.
<regeya> that'd change things.
<awstott> KuroiShi try webmin?
<error_29> or at least have gnome stop throwing TWO error messages at me every time it does that
<Chipzz> and with the "migration" of traditional UNICes from CDE to GNOME, you can expect even more apps to migrate I think
<Adrenal> just got new monitor
<dash> regeya: btw: Turtledove fan? :)
<Adrenal> how do i make ubuntu reconize this one?
<KuroiShi> awstott, overkill for something i KNOW is in gnome
<error_29> But man I love ubuntu and Gnome lets me just enjoy my computer again
<regeya> dash:  indeed!
<dash> regeya: so... objc is easier to understand than what?
<Adrenal> like, the res and stuff is still off the old one?
<regeya> I greet you superior sir
<awstott> lol... just tossing suggestion out..... i'm fairly new to actually using linux..... I have had a box for a couple of years but pretty much just installed it and thats about it
<regeya> dash: I guess I'm an idiot. :-}  beyond basics I find g++ to be ghastly and incomprehensible, though it's been a while since I've done any coding.  I've been doing some objc lately and love it...so far. ;-)
<dash> regeya: i think objc is easier to understand than some things, but i didn't understand what you were comparing it to :)
<Adrenal> anyone?
<regeya> c++
<regeya> rther
<dash> regeya: oh, well, yeah, there's no reason to use C++, like, ever
<error_29> folks, I need an opinion-- I want to try installing minix on a 486 laptop, 4 megs memory
<Chipzz> regeya: the thing with g++ is learning to read (and understand) the error messages
<dash> regeya: python's even easier than objc, even for cocoa apps :)
<error_29> just to use to learn basics, and gmacs and stuff
<KuroiShi> awstott, yeah, webmin is great, I use it on my server.  But kinda silly to put it on a desktop only to configure services.
<regeya> Chipzz: I actually meant c++ :-}
<awstott> yah
<regeya> python is awesome
<error_29> any one use minix?
<Chipzz> regeya: yeah I agree - C++ syntax is one big mess
<Chipzz> one big powerfull mess, but a big mess nevertheless
<regeya> I work with zope on an in-house project; I realize it's not the most pythonic thing out there, but I like it.
<dash> regeya: zope is pretty handy when it's used for what it's designed for :)
<error_29> Python and Ruby both look appealing to me, if I ever get the discipline to try to learn some programming
<Chipzz> and python rules big time :)
<hypa7ia> error_29: i do
<dash> yeah
<hypa7ia> once in a while
<Chipzz> error_29: python is almost as easy as VB ;)
<hypa7ia> on my powebook 170 :-)
<error_29> hypa7ia, use minix?
<hypa7ia> indeedly
<dash> python and ruby are a lot alike, but python has more useful libraries IME
<hypa7ia> i learned C on it
<hypa7ia> 2 years ago
<error_29> Cool
<hypa7ia> but now python is more my thing
* hypa7ia <3's python
<KuroiShi> hypa7ia, do you have a howto or something?  i have some old powerbooks that i want to nixify
<bur[n] er> hypa7ia: know how to use pygtk stuff?
<Chipzz> hypa7ia: I agree python is a very nice language, for applications
<KuroiShi> but i don't have time to hack it out myself
<Chipzz> but for libraries you still want c
<error_29> I would love to get my old toshiba laptop with 4 megs ram running with something
<regeya> dash:  really, I'm impressed that GNUstep has achieved a number of their goals.  It's nice to see a group of APIs that are fairly consistent.  Also I'm biased 'coz I work with Macs all the time so I definitely had an interest in cocoa development. :-}  I have trouble grokking gnome development, even rad
<regeya> dont get me wrong!  gnome has become amazingly usable and consistent!
<dash> regeya: i'm presenting something of a strawman argument myself, i never write gui apps ;)
<StoffBox-Stev1> @all have someone a reason why the Nvidia driver only find one monitor ?
<hypa7ia> KuroiShi: it's mad easy.... minix runs as a program on os 7
<regeya> dash:  I've only done so just toying around ;-)
<error_29> I'm jonesing for a mac mini.  Not sure why
<dash> regeya: but looking at the state of things now, i'm not sure the advantages gnustep has anymore
<dash> error_29: it is TINY and CUTE
<hypa7ia> error_29: you want FreeDos for that toshiba
<hypa7ia> bur[n] er: not yet, sorry :-/
<error_29> Yes, hypa7ia, I think you're right!
<hypa7ia> freedos rocks :-)_
<error_29> and oops
<hypa7ia> so good for old games
<error_29> how did that happen??
<delltony> cool fixed recent-documents just killed gnome-panel and it cleared it and set a chmod +600 to ~/.recent-used and it disables the menu :)
<error_29> sorry, I hit the tab key too hard or something
<KuroiShi> hypa7ia, badass.  I'll have to actually find one of those lappys now
<KuroiShi> i just realized though, i don't have anyway of getting the binary TO the laptop =/
<hypa7ia> lol KuroiShi... i believe you want to be googling macminix... i'd send you a link but i'm stuck being a console cowgirl tonight
<hypa7ia> KuroiShi: floppy disks
<hypa7ia> minix is like 600K
<KuroiShi> i don't own a floppy drive
<hypa7ia> DL it at school / work / library :-)
<hypa7ia> pssh excuses :-p
<error_29> I think I could run minix over dos...
<hypa7ia> error_29: i think that;s correct
<hypa7ia> it's so nice on oldschool macs tho
<error_29> hmmm, doorstop no longer!
<error_29> I loved that laptop
<KuroiShi> don't those floppys have some weird FS?
<hypa7ia> KuroiShi: most macs can read FAT
<hypa7ia> error_29: isn't that a great feeling :-)
<KuroiShi> oh, cool.
<KuroiShi> time to go hunt down a powerbook
<Dr_willis> CP/M  :)
<KuroiShi> i think i have a 140 and 2 160s
<regeya> indeed macos of the last few years can read fat
<error_29> hypa7ia, it sure is!
<hypa7ia> even if they can't, you can load HFS software onto anything else
<regeya> don't know about 7, but definitely 8+
<KuroiShi> okay, they are HFS.
<KuroiShi> I wasn't sure if the older stuff used something other than hfs
<hypa7ia> error_29: my friend just fix0red my sweet little powerbook 2400c... i am just overjoyed
<KuroiShi> i'm not a mac guy
<KuroiShi> yet
<hypa7ia> what a beeeoootiful little machine
<KuroiShi> as soon as tiger comes out i'm snatching a minimac =D
<hypa7ia> regeya: there's an extension for 7
<error_29> I've always had mac envy
<regeya> welcome to a constant state of madness, KuroiShi
<hypa7ia> i was on OS X for >2 years
<regeya> remember, Macs are easy to deal with.
<Dr_willis> ive looked hard at the macs.. and even have an imacdv.. and soorry.. just not that impressed. :(
<regeya> keep reminding yourself of that fact
<hypa7ia> i shit you not, i switched fulltime to linux (pc laptop) because of ubu
<hypa7ia> but macs are sweet
<Dr_willis> regeya,  im sure some would beg to differ on the easy part. :P
<error_29> Does anyone know if the Mac WiFi works with linux?
<qlo-xael> I'm having a problem with my PATH definitions, I entered the pathnames in /etc/profile and in ~/.bashrc, and it works in console and gnome-terminal, but it doesnt work in straight X, anybody have any idea what to do?
<hypa7ia> i am gonna try and convince my family to get one... would make them bug me less :-)
<Dr_willis> The easier they make stuff.. the harder it seems to be to FIX things when they do break.
<hypa7ia> error_29: the extreme does not
<hypa7ia> Dr_willis: not on OS X... xertainly not.
<regeya> forget that open firmware is based on forth.  forget that the complexity of os x makes linux look like a playskool toy.  just remember that os x has a lickable interface.
<Dr_willis> hypa7ia,  some how the step kids managed to mess up the imac.. actually i THINK it was the cable-company software...
<regeya> Dr_willis: sarcasm
<qlo-xael> Does X use a different PATH definition?
<Dr_willis> this was on OS-X even. :P
<Dr_willis> the imacdv is now running Ubuntu :P
<hypa7ia> Dr_willis: which version of x? <10.3 kinda blew
<Dr_willis> I think this was 10.3 - just bouight it like 6 mo ago.
<error_29> Friends I have who are complete non-techies achieve a kind of bliss of actually feeling in some kind of creative control of their macs
<regeya> 10.2 wasn't bad.  at least finder looked like it was an aqua app
<Dr_willis> sort of a waste to put in an old imac like that.. but its just the kids web-surfing box.
<Dr_willis> I never really felt in controll of the OS-X :P seemed i was always fighting it to work how i wanted it to.. but you get that mentality from useing linux  and 100 different window managers.
<KuroiShi> anyone know if the ubuntu livecd kernel has hfs support?
<error_29> exactly, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> and jumping from 3 or 4 different OS's in a single day gets you confused at times.
<helio7> does anyone know a small app to resize a batch of jpeg files to a smaller size (for uploading to a gallery)?
<error_29> my tab key is completely fucked! anyone else seeing my output?  my keybindings are messed up or something
<hypa7ia> KuroiShi: it should
<hypa7ia> error_29: looks normal here
<Amaranth> error_29: Nope, can't see you at all.
<Dr_willis> helio7,  Hmm.. i knwo  KDE has a "make image galley" feature that ive used a great deal.
<qlo-xael> I'm having a problem with my PATH definitions, I entered the pathnames in /etc/profile and in ~/.bashrc, and it works in console and gnome-terminal, but it doesnt work in straight X, anybody have any idea what to do?
<qlo-xael> anybody?
<Dr_willis> 'straight X' ?
<KuroiShi> then it's off to the basement and then to my parents PC, provided i can find a floppy...
<Syslock> can any 1 help me!
<qlo-xael> Dr_willis, as in non-terminal, run application type execution
<KuroiShi> Syslock, most likely
<KuroiShi> what's the problem?
<Syslock> hi any way am from cgile
<Syslock> CHILE
<Syslock> am trying to instaall ubuntu on a machine and i got an error  tahat
<Dr_willis> qlo-xael,  hmm.. could be that the run application is not loading the .bashrc or .bash_profile (or perhaops its running one but not the other)
* Dr_willis checks
<qlo-xael> in my .bash_profile, nothing is uncommented
<qlo-xael> there is no path setting
<Syslock> said the md5sum has faildes
<Syslock> faild
<Syslock> on ./dists/warty...../Packages
<Dr_willis> # If not running interactively, don't do anything
<Dr_willis> [ -z "$PS1" ]  && return
<Dr_willis> Hmmmm.....
<Dr_willis> Looke like that tells it to STOP there. :P
<Dr_willis> which May be the case when useing that run app menu item.. But you want the path for the 'run application' to be set.
<Dr_willis> so this may not be the issue
<hypa7ia> i'm off to bed.  good luck with the minix adventures, error_29 :-)
<Syslock> no one
<qlo-xael> hmmm
<qlo-xael> i have an idea
<qlo-xael> a link
<Syslock> alguien ESPAOL
<qlo-xael> in a path thats already listed
<qlo-xael> that seems to make sense
<jevidl> quick question, if I drag and drop wav files into the built in gnome cd burning with nautilus, will automatically make an audio cd?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> nautilus only does data cds
<jevidl> how do I do it then?
<Amaranth> the best linux app for burning cds right now is k3b
<Dr_willis> qlo-xael,  not sure. :P .bashrc is ran at different times then say .bash_profile also.
<SiRrUs> jevidl graveman works very good also
<dbjh> where do you get k3b
<Dr_willis> for example 'xterm -l' runs .bashrc xterm -ls runs .bash_profile
<jevidl> SiRrUs: hmm, ok. I will just copy them over to my other machine quick
<Amaranth> dbjh: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Amaranth> If you're using warty read the howto in the wiki or you might have some issues.
<qlo-xael> Dr_willis, thanks anyway friend
<Dr_willis> qlo-xael,  i got no idea how gnome sets ITs path. its possible its useing some setting thasts in the 'Gconf' stuff
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<Syslock> exit
<jevidl> Amaranth: thanks
<regeya> they've cut the hardline.  you'll have to find another exit.
<jevidl> SiRrUs: you too, thanks
<regeya> yikes, my irc client froze.
<qlo-xael> hmm i'll look there, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> qlo-xael,  but i dident see it just now when i looked :P
<dbjh> thank you Amaranth
<Dr_willis> trying to make the 'run application' menu item run a shell that does "echo $PATH" :P
<Dr_willis> i forget the command that pauses a shell till you hit Enter.
<qlo-xael> i think if i just put a link in /usr/local to the java command and place the java directory in /usr/local i've seen it work that way before
<qlo-xael> i think
<Dr_willis> qlo-xael,  or make a batch file/script :p
<Dr_willis> Hmm gnome help docs are less then helpfull in this area. searched for 'run' and it mentions the Runing of Scripts.. but it dosent have that item uin the menus like it said it should..
<Dr_willis> Outdated docs? I rember a 'run script' item on older versions of gnome
<da_bon_bon> HEL!PP! update-manager cant download any files from archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> server may be down
<da_bon_bon> Dr_willis: no ... look at the error
<da_bon_bon> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main python-gtk2 2.5.4-0ubuntu2
<da_bon_bon>   Bad header line
<Dr_willis> could be the webserver part is down. I just pinged it. so its up. Hmm
<hypa7ia> just wanted to let ppl know about the solution to the weird gnome-freezing issue for the moment:
<Yomega_Killer> How does it freezes ?
<hypa7ia> adding noinotify to the kernel line in grub fixores et
<hypa7ia> err it
<Yomega_Killer> ? strange ?
<hypa7ia> Yomega_Killer: it just freezes dead on install / update to 2.6.10-4
<hypa7ia> indeed
<da_bon_bon> whats inotify, bte ?
<da_bon_bon> btyw ?
<da_bon_bon> hypa7ia: i am experiencing it too.
<Yomega_Killer> I use this opt and it doesn't freeze
<hypa7ia> Yomega_Killer: what are you running?
<hypa7ia> da_bon_bon: add noinotify (we're replacing inotify with dnotify apparently) to the kernel line in grub
<Yomega_Killer> Warty 4.10
<da_bon_bon> hypa7ia: added.
<ironwolf> 2.6.10-4 on hoary kills me too.
<hypa7ia> ironwolf: give the fix a try
<hypa7ia> i just logged into gnome on my fresh ubu install <3 <3
<TetrisMaster> Ubuntu couldnt locate my wireless card...it only located my (unused) eth0 LAN 10/100 card....how can i fix this?
<hypa7ia> after a month away, i missed it
<hypa7ia> TetrisMaster: what kind of card?
<ironwolf> hypa7ia: what fix?
<TetrisMaster> DLink B
<hypa7ia> ironwolf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16681&page=3&pp=10
<hypa7ia> add noinotify to your kernel line in grub
<TetrisMaster> a D-link wireless DWL-520
<TetrisMaster> 802.11b
<Dr_willis> ive had such issues with wireless under Linux and windows.. i just ran the *$*$(@ wires! and was done with it.
<Dr_willis> :P
<TetrisMaster> lol
<Se7h> wow
<Se7h> i cant ear sound from movies
<Se7h> o.0
<da_bon_bon> hypa7ia: fucking kernel crashed again, but not before i could add "noinotify"
<Dr_willis> i even got network cables going behind the couch in the living room. :P
<da_bon_bon> so now, lets see
<hypa7ia> good luck da_bon_bon
<TetrisMaster> i really ned the wireless though...its an old 18oo's home...cannot mess with wall, and only where internet is located...totally away from me :)
<hypa7ia> TetrisMaster: know what chipset by any chance? lsusb might reveal it
<bborkk> hawke: Hi again.  I figured out part of the problem thanks to something you mentioned.
<cg0def> this is probably an easy question but how do you add 32bit repos to hoary 64?
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon should work now
<Dr_willis> TetrisMaster,  i ran the cat-5 in the heater ducts. :P
<SiRrUs> ?
<hypa7ia> brilliant Dr_willis
<TetrisMaster> hmm i dunno
<Se7h> can anyone help me here?
<TetrisMaster> its just a PCI
<StoffBox-Stev1> can someone tell me a unpack tool for -.rar .zip that can handle multi-archives and rar 3 ?
<bborkk> Se7h: Yes, but you've just used up one question.
<Se7h> uh?
<Dr_willis> i think that unrar can handle multi-rars
<Dr_willis> not sure about rar3
<Se7h> yea
<Se7h> it can
<TetrisMaster> Dr willis: where could i find the chipset?
<StoffBox-Stev1> i download it form the website but dont know how to install :S cant find it in the readmes
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs, hypa7ia: whats the problem with the new kernel ?
<Se7h> oh no
<Se7h> it cant
<Se7h> sorry
<da_bon_bon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/e6dA0D46.html - someone pelase help - its urgent...
<Dr_willis> i just used 'apt-get install unrar' :P i think
<dbjh> can anyone tell me how to install real one player in ubuntu
<hypa7ia> StoffBox-Stev1: you want to look here: http://ubuntuguide.org
<Dr_willis> dbjh,  i think thats in the "guide"
<Se7h> StoffBox-Stev1 unrar-nonfree
<dbjh> ok
<da_bon_bon> Dr_willis: apt-get install rar it is
<hypa7ia> da_bon_bon: tried apt-get update?
<da_bon_bon> hypa7ia: yes.
<Dr_willis> i think thers rar. and unrar.. :P time to an 'apt-cache search rar'
<hypa7ia> shiz
<bob2> you may need unrar-nonfree
<pussfeller> what plays m4a's
<bob2> but in the long-term it's better to find warez kiddies who have clue about compression and use rzip or such
<da_bon_bon> pussfeller: xine, mplayer
<hypa7ia> StoffBox-Stev1: for installing stuff, you might also like Synaptic, it's in one of the menus at the top left
<Se7h> dam i cant figure why my movies dont make a sound
<Dr_willis> bob2,  not sure there are many that have a clue about it. :P
<StoffBox-Stev1> but ... why i try > sudo apt-get install rar ... it cant find a package that calls rar
<pussfeller> what are they, da_bon_bon? windows. apple?
<StoffBox-Stev1> why = when
<bob2> StoffBox-Stev1: yes, the package is not called 'rar'
<bob2> StoffBox-Stev1: it's called 'unrar'
<bborkk> Is there an updated version of the wxpython2.4 package that has been modified for multi-version installations of wxPython?
<StoffBox-Stev1> http://ubuntuguide.org <<< there it called rar
<da_bon_bon> pussfeller: what are what ?
<StoffBox-Stev1> unrar the same ...
<hypa7ia> StoffBox-Stev1: you probably just need that
<StoffBox-Stev1> nothing to find
<da_bon_bon> pussfeller: xine and mplayer play everything
<bob2> StoffBox-Stev1: you need to read that page again and enable universe.
<da_bon_bon> wheres the overall xine config kept ?
<StoffBox-Stev1> i know i need it .. wenn i try to unpack the files .. the error come up > unpack command not found
<pussfeller> da_bon_bon, what are m4a's, i mean where do they come from and why are people using them
<StoffBox-Stev1> universe is enable :(
<SiRrUs> M4A is a file extension used to represent the popular new international audio standard called MPEG 4 Audio. M4A is the new replacement for the older MP3 audio
<SiRrUs> :)
<SiRrUs> amazing what google will do for you
<da_bon_bon> pussfeller: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=M4A
<bzbb> hmm
<da_bon_bon> http://rafb.net/paste/results/e6dA0D46.html - someone pelase help - its urgent...
<da_bon_bon>  also, everytime i try to dist-upgrade, it says some packages cudnt be authenticated, do u wanna continue ?
<bzbb> lets say I wanted to download automaticaly a range of files from a website, where the url is  $string(sequence number).jpg?
<SiRrUs> da_bon_bon i just say yeppers
<da_bon_bon> SiRrUs: then it gives me the errors i pasted in the rafb link
<SiRrUs> thats strange i dont get the errors
<AcidWolf> anyone know how to change the domain name in Ubuntu
<AcidWolf> root@acidwolf: <------- the acidwolf bit
<stuNNed> AcidWolf: `echo whatever > /etc/hostname`
<da_bon_bon> AcidWolf: echo WHATUWANT > /etc/hostname
<AcidWolf> ty very much
<AcidWolf> :)
<da_bon_bon> ah, so no one has any idea about the fucking apt errors ?
<AcidWolf> it didnt work
<AcidWolf> :(
<stuNNed> AcidWolf: how'd you test?
<AcidWolf> i did the command
<AcidWolf> then killed the terminal
<AcidWolf> then opened it again
<da_bon_bon> AcidWolf: u need to restart once
<AcidWolf> oh
<AcidWolf> *giggle*
<AcidWolf> ty
<bborkk> I think I found an intermittent bug with Firefox that causes a system freeze.
<da_bon_bon> am i alive ? someone please reply..
<bborkk> da_bon_bon: yes.
<bborkk> The bug occurs when saving a webpage immediately after searching for and finding text.
<AcidWolf> true or false , Yaboot puts Grub to shame
<AcidWolf> and lilo for that matter
<monkey89> I installed qc-usb-source and unpacked the tarball it gave me in /usr/src... is there a special debian way of compiling it?
<monkey89> there's a subdir debian
<da_bon_bon> ok
<da_bon_bon> ok
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: You use Ubuntu?
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: yeah =D you're the one who told me about it
<BrianAnthony> it's sexi
<Amaranth> oh yeah...
<Amaranth> :D
<BrianAnthony> I got cedega
<BrianAnthony> and CS is installing
<da_bon_bon> BrianAnthony: bittorrent ? :P
<BrianAnthony> da_bon_bon: it was worth 15$ and not dealing with the bs =P
<da_bon_bon> BrianAnthony: ah, ok..
<da_bon_bon> win runs CS fine too
<da_bon_bon> *wine
<subterrific> polypaudio is so cool
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: Using hoary?
<ms988> Hello, everybody. Not very familiar with Linux, and having trouble setting up a printer. Is there anyone that can help?
<subterrific> i've got it broadcasting sound to 3 different machines, all the audio is perfectly in sync
<itga> Amaranth: Im trying
<ms988> Heh, no one, really?
<Amaranth> ms988: I don't have a printer, sorry.
<ms988> Thanks anyway :)
<mpq> I need help with my laptop
<mpq> the touchpad doesn't work right
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: nah, I messed up and got warty instead =/
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: You have broadband, right?
<BrianAnthony> Is it easy to upgrade without having to lose what I have set up already
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<Amaranth> Simple fix then.
<BrianAnthony> 4.3mb
<Amaranth> edit your /etc/apt/source.list file and replace warty with hoary
<Amaranth> oh, and enable universe while you're in there
<BrianAnthony> it already is enabled =)
<Amaranth> then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, just like debian
<BrianAnthony> I'm not gonna loase cedega er anything, am I?
<Amaranth> i don't see why you would
<zombics> what the name of the module of nvidia CK85 sound card?
<da_bon_bon> where does xine store its global config file ?
<Amaranth> da_bon_bon: I'd guess somewhere in /usr/etc/
<Amaranth> Is there a xine dir in there?
<mpq> my mouse doesn't work right
<mpq> I need help with it
<woodywarty> Hi Amaranth how are you ?
<Amaranth> mpq: Sorry, I dunno.
<da_bon_bon> Amaranth: no /usr/etc
<Amaranth> mpq: Did you try googling for the solution?
<mpq> I don't know the problem
<mpq> I have no idea why it isn't working right
* Amaranth should really be on an Ubuntu (or even some flavor of linux) machine when trying to help
<mpq> I wouldn't know what to search for
<Amaranth> I'm going from memory here.
<Amaranth> mpq: What kind of mouse is it?
<mpq> a laptop touchpad
<Amaranth> what kind of laptop?
<woodywarty> Can somebody help me figure out why my Ubuntu PC is running so slow
<mpq> it has an on/off button that turns off the touchpad for when you're typing or using an external mouse
<mpq> but it doesn't turn off in linux
<Amaranth> you want it to turn off?
<mpq> yes
<mpq> the button doesn't turn it off
<Amaranth> err, does the external one work when you hook it up?
<mpq> yes
* Amaranth fails to see an urgent problem
<mpq> the indicator light on the touchpad goes on and off when I press the button but nothing happens
<Amaranth> I dunno, your laptop sounds dodgy.
<Amaranth> most turn off the pad when you hook up a mouse automatically
<Amaranth> what kind of laptop?
<mpq> it's an HP
<Amaranth> woodywarty: How fast is your computer?
<Amaranth> mpq: What model?
<mpq> pavilion ze4900
<woodywarty> It's 450 MHz only
<Amaranth> woodywarty: It's going to be slow then. If you really need speed use XFCE or something instead of GNOME.
<Amaranth> mpq: I can't find anything on Google, sorry.
<rubixXx> what up
<AcidWolf> ok tht worked
<AcidWolf> i changed the host name
<AcidWolf> but now when i log in i get an error
<AcidWolf> something to do with /etc/hosts
<AcidWolf> so i guess something is looking for the old hostname
<woodywarty> What's the difference between Linux and FreeBSD
<Amaranth> everything
<Amaranth> lmao, trolling
<AcidWolf> :p
<OrangeSlice> bsd is, uh, unix o_O
<_jon_> hey can anybody help with installing nvidia drivers, i'm running hoary
<Amaranth> +nvidia
<UbuntuBot> nvidia is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<AcidWolf> changed the hostname with echo sweatshop >/etc/hostname
<_jon_> Amaranth: thanks, i'll take a look
<AcidWolf> now when i log in a little screen jumps up and tells me that there is something wrong in /etc/hosts
<AcidWolf> :(
<woodywarty> Does somebody know the channel for FreeBSD ?
<AcidWolf> your seriously asking that question
<OrangeSlice> lol
<_jon_> woodywarty: #freebsd, then try #noob as well
<da_bon_bon> woodywarty: #freebsd
<AcidWolf> yeah good idea
<woodywarty> #freebsd does not work
<AcidWolf> ok
<da_bon_bon> woodywarty: will u change ur nick to woodyhoary when its released ?
<_jon_> Amaranth: i read the page, but can't find the linux-restricted modules for the current kernel in hoart
<woodywarty> Well I will
<_jon_> s/hoart/hoary
* AcidWolf kills himself laughing 
<OrangeSlice> you forgot singlequotes and -e >;0
<bj_> hello
<AcidWolf> can anyone help me with my hostname issue
<bj_> gam_server
<bj_> ?
<AcidWolf> O_o
<bj_> I'll ask when  veryone is awake
<_jon_> bj_: it helps to actually as a question
<_jon_> s/as/$1+k
<BiteMeBill> woodywarty: http://www.unixguide.net/freebsd/faq/02.06.shtml
<woodywarty> Thanks BiteMeBill
<BiteMeBill> woodywarty: your welcome
<da_bon_bon> is kde 3.4 in the repos ?
<da_bon_bon> hoary
<OrangeSlice> "apt-cache search kde"
<KuroiShi> hypa7ia, still around?
<bzbb> where is the best place to ask a stupidly simple c programming question
<Teal`c> #c
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: no! openoffice.org and openoffice.org2 were two diff. packages. so i am assuming that kde3.4 have some other name
<da_bon_bon> bzbb: /join #bzbb-c
<OrangeSlice> hence the search
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: search ownt show package version. and search gives /hundreds/ of results
<OrangeSlice> pipe it through grep ^^
<bzbb> da_bon_bon, done
<da_bon_bon> bzbb: well, u created the channel. so just wish to yourself that someone who has time to waste joins it and u ask him.. :D ;)
<bzbb> hah hah hah
<da_bon_bon> OrangeSlice: grep what ?
<OrangeSlice> apt-cache search kde | grep "K Desktop Environment"
<OrangeSlice> 6 results
<OrangeSlice> that should do it
<OrangeSlice> you can apt-cache info <package> to view specific information, including what version(s) are in the repository
<OrangeSlice> er, not info... hell, what was it
<OrangeSlice> show
<OrangeSlice> apt-cache show <package>
<BiteMeBill> apt-get -q <package>   ?
<BiteMeBill> guess -q is for a different distro.
* itga_  Format Windows  Woary 
* Amaranth stares
<OrangeSlice> whoa, unicode
<OrangeSlice> I haven't gotten that working in xchat yet :(
<cafuego> typical
<OrangeSlice> heh
<OrangeSlice> guess I fixed his problem :p
<bzbb> I just tried to build a 5 line c program and I get http://rafb.net/paste/results/Kq10JP21.html
<bzbb> in hoary
* Teal`c smokes some weed
<bzbb> nm
<Amaranth> Teal`c: ...
<bzbb> I suck
<KuroiShi> pass it over here Teal`c
* Teal`c passes the joint to Kuro
<ells> I have a question concerning Gtk
<ells> anyone home
<OrangeSlice> some of us were around a few minutes ago
* _jon_ is home but doubts he can help
<KuroiShi> maybe
<ells> I have a question concerning Gtk
<OrangeSlice> You said that already
<KuroiShi> ask your question and then we'll decide if we're around or not.  We're Schrodingers support channel.
<Amaranth> Ooh, I know what the question is!
<ells> well, do you thing you can help
* Amaranth is psychic
<ells> thanks
<ells> this is what comes up
<Amaranth> ells: Not unless you ask.
<ells> Amaranth, hi how r u doing
<zenrox> hello ells
<ells> zenrox, what is up
<zenrox> not much
* Amaranth hides from the spelling horrors
<ells> I am getting an error when I try to install dvdrip from source
<zenrox> hahahaha
<zenrox> ells why not get off the repos
<ells> i tried, but it wont let me
<_jon_> Amaranth: wht u mean? IRC != AIM
<_jon_> hah
<zenrox> lets diganose that errors its easer to fix
<zenrox> ells
<ells> zenrox, yes
<ells> zenrox, do you want to see them
<zenrox>  dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not going to be installed
<zenrox>  <--it does this right
<ells> yeap, that is what i get
<OrangeSlice> I thought it was a Gtk question
<_jon_> you need to add the marillat mirror
<ells> can you give it to me, thought i already had it
<zenrox> ells you can get it off of thw wiki
<zenrox> thw-thw
<zenrox> thw-the
<OrangeSlice> nice
<ells> zenrox, here is what i have for marillat, deb ftp://FTP.Nerim.Net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<OrangeSlice> ohh capitals
<zenrox> ells ya thats it
<zenrox>  you need all of them
<ells> it wont let me get dvdrip with this
<ells> okay
<ells> how many marillat sources are there
<zenrox> unstable stable and testing
<zenrox> all same url and deb
<GammaRay> in a makefile.. how do you tell it to not show a command, only the output?
<ells> okay
<ells> zenrox, do you have the exact url so I can get the sources
<zenrox> ells that wont help any way
<zenrox> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<ells> zenrox, thanks
<zenrox> just casue i get that error and i have thoes allready
<Teal`c> anybody know how i stop nautilus from respawning in gnome ?
<Amaranth> So it's "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"?
<Teal`c> i just want the thing to die but it keeps loading back up.. i looked around gconf-editor but couldnt find much
<zenrox> yes Amaranth
<Amaranth> Teal`c: Um, nautilus handles drawing the desktop.
<Teal`c> ya.. i'm fine with it not drawing it
<OrangeSlice> lol
<dbjh> how can see a file from windows media player in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> +learn marillat is Put "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" (without quotes) in your sources.list.
<Teal`c> <-k6-3 400, 384 megs ram...  just not enough horseys to keep extra stuff like nautilus going
<Amaranth> Teal`c: Use Xfce then.
<OrangeSlice> or fluxbox
<Teal`c> No.
<_jon_> anybody else having a problem with gnome causing the system to crash while loading
<OrangeSlice> uh... no
<zenrox> ells the one on the resporty is broke its missing packages if (i think ) your using hoary
* _jon_ forgets to add that this is on hoary
<_jon_> yea
<OrangeSlice> mmm stable :p
<zenrox> hoay has not broke me yet
<OrangeSlice> actually, I'm kind of half-running hoary.
<zenrox> hoary
<OrangeSlice> bunch of libs are installed from it, including gtk+
<itga_> where can I get Hoary?
<OrangeSlice> but the system core and gnome are still from warty, and I don't feel comfortable upgrading to hoary until it's stable, since this is my main (and only) pc
<_jon_> itga_: in your /etc/apt/sources.list change warty to hoary
<ells> zenrox, i am using warty
<OrangeSlice> and I have gigs upon gigs of things I can't afford to lose :p
<_jon_> and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ells> I added the other marillat source and it still did not work
<itga_> _jon_: Thx, It's like Debian
<_jon_> basically
<varsis> weird, i've been searching for the paramater to pass the Warty installer to use a 2.4 kernel and I just can't find it, it's not lin24, linux24, linux2.4, lin2.4... was it taken out and only 2.6 usable?
<Hannes_> varsis: only 2.6
<varsis> weird, thought i passed a 2.4 option one time. Ahwell, thanks
* Hannes_ is ircing with his phone
<BrianAnthony> how would I do a full dist. upgrade?
<BrianAnthony> I changed my sources.list from warty to hoary
<BrianAnthony> and I ran a apt-get dist-upgrade
<BrianAnthony> but it didn't do anything moajor
<BrianAnthony> major, even
<Vjaz> BrianAnthony: apt-get update first
<BrianAnthony> will that upgrade the kernel and shit like that?
<Vjaz> BrianAnthony: no, apt-get update will just update your apt-get database
<BrianAnthony> I know hoary is (supposed to be?) running 2.6.10, if I remember right
<Vjaz> BrianAnthony: after the update, run dist-upgrade
<BrianAnthony> oh
<BrianAnthony> oh
<BrianAnthony> I did run update
<BrianAnthony> I'm really tired, sorry
<BrianAnthony> I know it doens't upgrade anything
<BrianAnthony> I ran it afer I edited my sources.list, yes.
<BrianAnthony> I should have included that.
<Vjaz> oh
<BrianAnthony> after I ran both commands it only upgrade python and a little part of X
<BrianAnthony> or something
<BrianAnthony> it was an X drivers specs, I believe
<Vjaz> did it say it was _not_ upgrading some packages?
<Vjaz> and also, was the python version 2.4?
<sid77> ciao
<sap> hi, anyone know how i stop 'declare -x SHELL="/bin/sh"' appearing each time I open a new shell?
<shock> moin
<nayfnu> Oh my WORD setting up dri shouldn't be as easy as this :)
<Ribs> nayfnu: ex Gentoo user?
<nayfnu> Ribs: ex slackware ;)
<nayfnu> And Mandrake as well - that was a nightmare too
<Ribs> ah
<Ribs> I find Mandrake to be pretty easy
<dbjh> what happens when you have audio and it stops working
<nayfnu> I was all set for a nice struggle with configs and kernel rebuilds
<nayfnu> Now I'll have to do some work
<dbjh> can anybody help me
<nayfnu> What's up dbjh?
<dbjh> my audio was working and suddenly stopped
<nayfnu> OK - what were you doing when it stopped?
<dbjh> i was updating from the commnad prompt
<nayfnu> What were you updating?
<dbjh> the common commands sudo apt-get update
<shock> <dbjh>  r u running hpary?
<shock> the probably polyaudio got u too
<dbjh> no
<shock> hm
<dbjh> i am running totem
<shock> then i dont know - check if your modules are loaded
<dbjh> ok
<kakalto> how can I stop an application?
<kakalto> I have an app currently streaming music to a file
<shock> killall nameofapplication :P
<kakalto> and I don't want to damage the file
<shock> oh dunno then
<membreya> kakalto: if you killall it then it will hurt it :)
<kakalto> membreya, I guessed by the 'kill' part :P
<kakalto> it's under the terminal
<membreya> :P
<kakalto> so if I push ctrl+C
<kakalto> would it damage the files
<kakalto> *file
<nichea> hi there - can anyone tell me how to remove kernel modules in ubuntu in such a way that they're not reloaded on reboot?
<kakalto> isn't that in the file /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<kakalto> just add on the end of the file which modules you don't want to load on startup
<Amaranth> remove them from /etc/modules
<kakalto> or that
<nichea> well - they're not in /etc/modules
<nichea> so blacklisting is evtl. the way to go, since modprobe -r doesn't preserve the unloading
<kakalto> add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, reboot, and tell us if it worked, yeah?
<kakalto> evtl?
<shock> if he stilll can :P
<nichea> well there are 2 computers over here ;-) evtl=eventually..
<kakalto> lucky you, having 2 comps.... I only have 3 in this room
<bjugis> blacklist didn't work for me =/
<kakalto> worked for me
<bjugis> I had to recompile the kernel.
<kakalto> :(
<bjugis> I tried it on a module called hpt366. So I added "hpt366" in the blacklist file. Isn't it the right way to do it ?
<nichea> bjugis: that's the way i'm trying to now...
<bjugis> Then we will see =)
<nichea> didn't work for me as well :(
<nichea> are we doing something wrong here?
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> anyone know how to logout of a gnome-session by cli
<mebaran151> I would like to know the logout command
<mebaran151> that gnome-executes when you tell it to logout
<mebaran151> (use for goodnight xmms)
<klemmm> you can do "killall xmms"  then :)
<mebaran151> I could
<mebaran151> but I want it to logout
<mebaran151> I mean the little timer
<mebaran151> that XMMS has
<mebaran151> afer like 20 mins
<mebaran151> I just want it to logoff
<eli> anyone in here using hoary hedgehog?
<eli> hola
<eli> daar zijn eimand?
<mebaran151> I am on Hoary
<membreya> eli: yup using hoary
<shock> me too
<mebaran151> so nobody knows how to make my system lgout out to gdm
<mebaran151> just by command
<shock> nope
<eli> are you guys using wireless?
<mebaran151> nothing like logout gnome or something
<shock> not me
<membreya> eli: I was yes
<membreya> but I hate wireless
<yhonatan__> eli
<mebaran151> my dell worked
<mebaran151> after I beat it a couple times
<shock> probably something like a parameter to gnome-session?
<mebaran151> yah
<mebaran151> I thought that
<membreya> i even had an acx1111 card :P
<eli> i have an engenious wlan card. trouble working recognizing
<membreya> eli: what does dmesg say?
<eli> i try iwconfig and it says no wlan card noted
<eli> let me try it again
<eli> one moment
<eli> no wireless extension it says
<eli> i tried ndis wrapper, but i have found out it is not readily available for 64 bit systems
<mebaran151> oh 64 bit systems
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> good luck
<eli> :(
<mebaran151> the real problem is I think
<eli> thanks
<mebaran151> that the hardware manufactures
<mebaran151> havent written a 64 bit driver
<mebaran151> I feel ya
<mebaran151> I have an Opteron rig
<mebaran151> AMD^$
<mebaran151> AMD64
<shock> hey mebrane151 - take a peek @ "man gnome-session-save"
<shock> =)
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> cool
<shock> ;)
<eli> hmm
<shock> --kill should do what u want there
<eli> i hope something is done about it soon :(
<beezly> dang it
<mebaran151> eli
<beezly> why can't I have a job where it's impossible to work from home
<mebaran151> they ported the wrapper
<beezly> it makes snow days so much less fun
<eli> they ported the wrapper for 64 bit?
<mebaran151> it is just the hardware manufacturers need to write drivers for 64 bit windows
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I think ndiswrapper will now compile
<eli> thats what i thought
<mebaran151> and attach to all the 64 bit drivers
<eli> nice. ok one step closer
<mebaran151> Windows users have the same problem
<mebaran151> I ran WinXP 64 Beta
<mebaran151> no drivers
<eli> i bet
<mebaran151> not even for my ethernet
<eli> did win 64 run faster?
<mebaran151> Linux covers my ethernet
<eli> whoa? really
<mebaran151> Win 64 sort of doesnt work
<eli> that must be a nightmare
<mebaran151> yeah it was
<eli> i thought it wouldnt
<mebaran151> Win 64 is a mess
<eli> i heard that they had a terrible time with the dual core ibm systems
<mebaran151> they tried some win32 in a Win64, environment
<mebaran151> it needs a little bit of work
<eli> i would think so
<mebaran151> Linux does a damn good job
<mebaran151> like 100 times better really
<mebaran151> if I felt like it
<eli> i know :) i am impressed with ubuntu
<eli> i think the same
<mebaran151> I can have a 32 bit chroot running in an hour
<mebaran151> and run all the 32 bit apps I want transparently
<mebaran151> that aint never happening on windows
<eli> nice
<eli> i bet
<mebaran151> yeah
<eli> i still got to try out chroot
<mebaran151> the beta was free
<mebaran151> but I couldnt get anything to run
<mebaran151> Solataire crashed
<eli> i would imagine
<mebaran151> I mean come on MS
<mebaran151> you got to make the definitive computer program run
<mebaran151> Solataire
<eli> wow.. thats bad
<mebaran151> I woudl have thought they woudl have ported it
<mebaran151> speed might have been faster
<mebaran151> but I really didnt have anything to test it with
<mebaran151> I ended up trying to make cygwin work
<eli> thats true, well i got to run off (duty calls) thanks for the tips
<mebaran151> compiled for 64 bit
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> see you eli
<mebaran151> good luck
<eli> see you
<dbjh> i want to delete a database in ubuntu does anybody know?
<rubixXx> how do i stop a service
<scizzo> rubixXx: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<scizzo> rubixXx: try to find your answer there first
<scizzo> rubixXx: if you just want it to stop for now...just do: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop
<scizzo> rubixXx: but you should look at the guide
<shock> hey guys - is there any good gtk-based editor for tex ?
<shock> like texshop under mac?
<feles> hi
<feles> can you help me?
<feles> my problem is: dparm -d1 /dev/hda
<feles> /dev/hda:
<feles>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<feles>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<feles>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Gagatan> feles: are you doing this as root?
<feles> yes
<feles> root@ubuntu:/home/feles # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<feles> /dev/hda:
<feles>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<feles>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<feles>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<feles> root@ubuntu:/home/feles #
<feles> i have no idea
<pisuke> feles, try hdparm -i /dev/hda to see the capabilities of your drive
<feles> root@ubuntu:/home/feles # hdparm -i /dev/hda
<feles> /dev/hda:
<feles>  Model=Maxtor 6Y120L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y34EWY1E
<feles>  Config={ Fixed }
<feles>  RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57
<feles>  BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off
<feles>  CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=240121728
<feles>  IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<feles>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<feles>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<feles>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6
<feles>  AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled
<feles>  Drive conforms to: (null):
<feles>  * signifies the current active mode
<feles> root@ubuntu:/home/feles #
<monoxide> on the topic of harddrives, one of mine wont mount properly from /etc/fstab
<nemesis_rebirth> hi here
<feles> i have same problem on other drives
<cowbud> monoxide: care to be more specific IE error you get and what the fstab entry looks like?
<monoxide> the error is something along the lines of that it is not a valid block device.
<pisuke> feles, the drive seems capable. maybe the controller it's not well supported
<cowbud> monoxide: yah you probably have it point to /dev/hda instead of say /dev/hda1
<pisuke> feles, try the horay live cd
<monoxide> the fstab line is: /dev/sda4       /pub            ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<feles> hmm, i have asus P4C800 deluxe mainboard, with intel875 chip
<cowbud> monoxide: and you are sure that is a valid ext2 FS ?
<monoxide> it only happens at boot time. i can go into single user mode and execute `mount -a` and it works fine
<monoxide> it is an ext2 fs, as to if it is valid, mount -a works fine and mounts it. is there some way i can check if it is valid?
<cowbud> hrmm sounds like a module issue..i.e. the module needed isn't loaded before the mounts which sounds insane for ext2..
<cowbud> if mount -a mounts it it is valid..
<cowbud> to be redundant redundant
<monoxide> its on a sata drive if that makes a difference
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> there is your issue
<cowbud> the module for sata isn't loaded before it tries to mount it
<monoxide> i added the sata module to /etc/modules when i was on warty, before i updated to hoary
<monoxide> and the sata entry is still there
<monoxide> sata_via
<pisuke> feles, google about linux kernel support for i875
<feles> ok
<cowbud> yah that won't make a diff it goes through mounting drives before the modules are loaded..
<cowbud> you would either need to have it in your initrd image or compile it in to the kernel..
<monoxide> so how would i fix it? it worked perfect on warty...
<cowbud> well submit a bug and tell them that maybe they changed a way they make the images in hoary if you fix it though you will have to refix it everytime you update a kernel..
<feles> i hear that, the PIIX in kernel isn't works good in module
<cowbud> monoxide: are you using a specific platform kernel? e.g. 686 or Athlon blah..
<pisuke> feles, I have no problem here with my centrino i855
<monoxide> 386 kernel i think
<monoxide> but im on an athalon
<pisuke> maybe i875 is too new
<pisuke> try the horay live cd
<feles> yes, but fedora core that works
<pisuke> and see if there it has support
<monoxide> yea, im running the i386 kernel. i am on an amd athalon machine though.
<cowbud> monoxide: well you could try a different kernel and maybe the sata module is included in the initrd..
<pisuke> feles, what kernel?
<feles> 2.6.9 and 2.6.10
<monoxide> how would i change the kernel?
<cowbud> monoxide: apt-get install a different one then when you reboot choose the newly installed kernel..
<pisuke> feles, warty runs 2.6.8
<Neil3> monoxide, sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<feles> hmm, i try the hoary
<cowbud> monoxide: like if you wanted to try say the AMD optimized image apt-get install linux-k7 as Neil3 just said :)
<Neil3> ;)
<monoxide> so, will that then have both installed? or will it replace the 386 kernel?
<cowbud> both..
<Neil3> i have a question about that, can i find info about exactly what is optimised for amd in that kernel?
<Neil3> monoxide, yeah its alongside your current kernel
<monoxide> do i need to add the k7 kernel to grub?
<cowbud> monoxide: nope apt will do it..
<Neil3> nope it gets added for you
<cowbud> haha the race for answers
<Neil3> hehe
<monoxide> hehe
<Neil3> keyboard's a smokin
<monoxide> im on dialup so theres really no rush... its gonna take the next 30 mins to download... :P
<monoxide> or rather 1:30...
<monoxide> then another 1:30 of updates...
<cowbud> haha :) yah tasty dial up
<monoxide> packages etc are shared between the kernels arent they?
<feles> ok, thanks, i try the hoary
<feles> bye
<rubixXx> monoxide): what up ninja
<rubixXx> monoxide): i see u switched from mandrake to ubuntu as well?
<rexiboy> hello all
<monoxide> hmmmm? i was never using mandrake? i have mandrake 9 though
<monoxide> never used it though
<Neil3> Linux neilnix 2.6.8.1-5-k7 #1 Sat Feb 12 01:54:50 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Neil3> :)
<rexiboy> quick question: how do i get the "memory" back to term? so it remember what i type b 4?
<cowbud> monoxide: when you say packages if you mean programs like X and firefox etc then yes...
<cowbud> those are Linux applications that run on the linux kernel
<monoxide> you got me mixed up with someone else rubixXx ;)
<rexiboy> i forgot... :(
<monoxide> cool :)
<monoxide> just out of interest.... the 386 and 686 kernels run on amd, but does the k7 kernel run on pentium?
<rexiboy> so i take it no one knows the answer...
<rexiboy> monoxide, why would you want to do that?
<rexiboy> it would probably run but not optimized
<tga> I'd expect it to run, just maybe slower
<fsc> anybody playing around with xserver's xglx server?
<monoxide> i wouldnt, i was just wondering.
<rexiboy> fsc, ?
<Neil3> well those chips are all x86 architechture
<Neil3> with enhancements here and there
<rexiboy> with different instructions
<monoxide> sometimes my thinking is not always the smartest ideas ever
<rexiboy> monoxide, just get it out, you never know when you hit a good one! :)
<fsc> rexiboy, http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fXgl
<rexiboy> fsc, checking...
<monoxide> so, theoretically it would work, you would just never do it? :P
* monoxide feels ever so slightly smarter
<rexiboy> monoxide, yes
<Neil3> fsc, so thats a way of making x use opengl for everything?
<monoxide> hmmmm... the k7 kernel is larger than the 386 kernel...
<fsc> Neil3, yes, pretty much from what i understand.  i can't get it to work from a console though
<Neil3> ah
<Neil3> looks like something to watch
<rexiboy> fsc, what's the idea? a panther like?
<rexiboy> what about resources?
<fsc> http://www.nat.org/2005/february/#9-February-2005
<Neil3> thats sweet
<rexiboy> noice...
<rexiboy> panther is coming to linux :)
<rexiboy> try DR17 it is beautiful from what i see...
<Neil3> ya
<fsc> yeah, was thinking about E17 cvs, but wanted to try this because it fits in with the existing gnome desktop
<fsc> i've compiled everything. i just can't get it to run unless i'm already in an existing gnome-session and then it's slow
<scizzo> anyone else that has problems to get into X in hoary?
<scizzo> GDM is fine.....logging in....then Crash...and nothing works anymore...I can't even go Ctrl+Alt+F1 to do a trace
<monoxide> only when i had an incorrect config, but that was my fault
<rexiboy> scizzo, when you get the gdm log into a fail safe comand line, do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, it might help
<monoxide> would changeing my kernel possibly fix the problems iv been having with my sound on linux?
<rexiboy> monoxide, did you have a look on the forums? are you comfertable playing with kernel now?
<scizzo> rexiboy: been there done that
<scizzo> rexiboy: I have tried but it seems to be something weird with the log now
<scizzo> rexiboy: it says that the usb stuff is weird
<scizzo> bbl
<monoxide> as long as its just with apt ;)
<monoxide> i havent checked the forum because alot of my bandwidth has been taken up with updates.... :/
<rexiboy> scizzo, mmm was it working b 4? to what point? did you install anything?
* rexiboy got to go to the airport...
<rexiboy> see ya
<scizzo> yupp....its the usb stuff that is the problem
<scizzo> bug report after lunch
<Cube-ness> grr.. all the kernels with inotify panic when the hotplug stuff tries to init
<jesper> Hi.. a collegue of mine have just installed Ubuntu.. but grub failed to boot the XP installation afterwards..
<jesper> Any quick fixes?
<fsc> jesper, sounds like he has to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jesper> fsc, any recommendations on how?
<monoxide> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monoxide> dont ask me what to add though
<lupusBE> I need a good sgml editor
<lupusBE> does anyone know one?
<Papsen> any bluetooth experts here? I don't get Nautilus to open the "bluetooth:///". I do not have "send via bluetooth" in the right-click menu either. I am using Hoary.
<jesper> Ok, vil fdisk /mbr from windows-rescue bring back his XP installation?
<jesper> s/vil/will/
<stvn> jesper: it will make ubuntu unaccasible
<Papsen> I've apt-geted anything in the ubuntu repositories that has to do with bluetooth and gnome-vfs
<jesper> stvn, that doesn't matter at the moment. Ubuntu didn't configure X proper either, and he's not geeky enough to do that by himself.
<monoxide> ok, can someone please explain to me why IDE and SCSI support is compiled into the kernel but SATA support is not?
<stvn> jesper: then it'll restore the windows bootloader yees
<membreya> monoxide: SATA is from scsi :)
<jesper> stvn, thanks..
<monoxide> membreya, then why the hell is SATA called IDE150? and why does SATA not work standard? does explain the whole /dev/sda thing though...
<membreya> monoxide: nforce chipset?
<monoxide> via
<monoxide> mine is a via chipset
<membreya> can't help with that one then :P
<membreya> what's your dmesg |grep ide say?
<monoxide> what about it?
<membreya> where is it calling it ide150?
<monoxide> ATA150 sorry...
<monoxide> and ide is ata100...
<membreya> gah
<membreya> why can't people write decent cd burning software for the amd64 arch
<monoxide> there is decent linux cd burning software?
<membreya> gnomebaker :)
<membreya> well it's better than cdrecord
<membreya> and nautilus
<monoxide> i dont know. i do my cd burning on windows
<membreya> lo Nermal  :)
<monoxide> along with music, since i cant get the sound on this box working properly...
<Nermal> lo membreya :)
<membreya> only thing I do in windows is transcode divx and xvid to mpeg and burn to DVD
<membreya> and that's only cos I havent worked on it yet in linux
<membreya> but apparently its crap
<membreya> after Lost has finished I wont need it tho
<monoxide> have you thought of doing that in wine on linux?
<membreya> only been using it for about 2 weeks
<membreya> :)
<membreya> goddamn
<membreya> last 48 hours
<Papsen> arghh.. why don't I get bluetooth support into nautilus. I have installed everything in every howto I can find
<membreya> 4 1/2 hours sleep
<Nermal> Papsen, gnome-vfs should give you bluetooth:///
<Papsen> Nermal: it doesn't. do I have to do anything to enable it?
<aurax> hello
<aurax> im running ubuntu warty and i was wondering if there is some kind of application that can make image backup from my hd so i could reload it automaticlly some how later on
<Papsen> nermal: is there a package named just gnome-vfs? I have install gnome-vfs-extfs, gnome-vfs-extras and the libgnomevfs-packages I could find.
<monoxide> Papsen, reset your machine?
<Papsen> monoxide: have been struggling with this for some days. have reset it a lot of times. :)
<membreya> hmmmm gnomebaker is looking for libvorbis.pc
<pybe-lappy> aurax: dd if=/dev/hdx of=myhdimage
<membreya> anyone know where i can get /libvorbis-devel
<monoxide> just wondering...
<Papsen> well.. will try resetting once more. have installed some different versions of some packages.
<aurax> pybe-lappy, is it possible to make another partition so i could reload the image if the os get messed up?
<pybe-lappy> aurax: i guess, never tried. do some googleing if its ok to do someone will have written about it
<kroon> Anyone know a way to change which ports gnome-bittorrent uses ?
<monoxide> apt-get is giving me the message: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<monoxide> is this serious?
<tuxJr_14> hi
<jesper> Is it possible to do a "fdisk /mbr" from linux?
<Nermal> hmm.. sortof
<Nermal> there is a tool I can't remember the name of or you could use dd :|
<Papsen> *sigh* Why don't this bluetooth:///-thing work on my 'puter?
<Nermal> Papsen, try gnome-vfs-extras
<Papsen> nermal: already tried that.
<membreya> hurrah for linux
<membreya> compiling your own programs kicks a$$ :)
<membreya> just compiled gnomebaker
<Xappe> i just recompiled mplayer with alsa support
<membreya> that a good thing? :)
<Xappe> yes
<mmuller> membreya, graveman is better !
<mmuller> :)
<mmuller> okay who can help with missing kernel-modules ? in hoary
<mmuller> trying to install the latest greatest savage drivers, but the install script complains about missing headers
<membreya> so get the haders mmuller
<membreya> sudo apt-get install <kernel-headers>
<|QuaD-> are we looking at an eta for beagle and/or dashboard?
<mmuller> done that but the script says they aint there membreya
<membreya> mmuller: then you need to edit your repos
<membreya> or you've downloaded them >?
<membreya> erm...exactly what does graveman do that gnomebaker doesnt?
<allan> finally i find a almost perfect linux distribution, and it is so buggy that i can't use it. i upgraded from warty because nautilus stopped working. and now, with hoary, gnome freezes completely each time i log in. and i mean completely, my machine freezes so that i have to poweroff
<membreya> allan: what kernel?
<mmuller> i have them downloaded but others mention that there are probs with symlinks to them
<membreya> so fix your syms mmuller
<membreya> allan: there's been a problem with the latest release of the kernel in hoary
<allan> membreya, 2.6.10
<scizzo> allan: using anything like a USB mouse or something?
<allan> scizzo, synaptics touch pad
<mmuller> mem, how ?!
<scizzo> allan: no mouse?
<scizzo> allan: I mean a USB thingy?
<membreya> allan: go to a console and do a cat /proc/version
<scizzo> allan: anything with USB?
<membreya> what version is it there?
<|QuaD-> allan: odd, i haven't really encountered any bugs
<membreya> mmuller: delete the old syms and do an ln -s
<allan> scizzo, i dont have any usb devices connected now
<mmuller> membreya, huh ?
<allan> membreya, uhm.. i would have to restart to check. but i know i am using the 2.6.10
<membreya> allan:
<membreya> go to a console
<scizzo> well I could login when I removed everything that has to do with USB from my laptop
<scizzo> restarted the machine
<scizzo> and then I could login
<membreya> applications > system tools > terminal
<scizzo> when the USB stuff was connected everything froze
<membreya> then do a cat /proc/versions
<membreya> then do a cat /proc/version
<allan> membreya, ok, i would have to restart in linux to do it. but what is it that i should discover while catting /proc/version do you mean ?
<allan> hmm, on google i found someone who solved a problem with gnome freezing by chmod -x /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<membreya> Linux version 2.6.10-3-amd64-generic  <--- I'm thinking yours will be 2.6.10-4
<membreya> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16681&page=3&pp=10
<blah09> morning, anyone else have problems with the latest kernel?
<membreya> there you go guys :)
<membreya> blah09: which problem ? :P
<membreya> gnome locking?
<blah09> yep, was just gonna click on the link =)
<blah09> so im not the only one..
<membreya> nope :D
<blah09> 2.6.11-1 it also locks
<membreya> most people are throwing themselves back to -3 for a while
<blah09> me too
<membreya> :)
<dtyge1> hi all. For god's sake, I cannot install apache-php4-mysql in ubuntu! Please, some help...
<membreya> i had no problems...but ive had 4 hours sleep in the last 2 nights...i cbf getting nvidia working
<dtyge1> I've been trying it for one week, without success!
<membreya> oh
<snowblink> membreya: just looking at that thread. Aren't the previous versions of the kernel just a grub selection away?
<membreya> guess i never got to gnome then :P
<membreya> snowblink: yup :) unless people removed it :P
<blah09> =(
<blah09> just apt-get it again, cant you?
<membreya> yurp
<dtyge1> blah09: are talking to me?
<membreya> just apt-get the image
<blah09> membreya
<dtyge1> ok
<membreya> tho ive discovered in my 2 weeks in linux..when you upgade your kernel dont immediately delete your old one :P
* snowblink would like to thank all you brave Hoary souls for making it safe come April. :)
<blah09> lol =)
<aurax> pybe-lappy,
<membreya> lol
<aurax> is rescue disk is the right phrase for what i asked u earlier ?
<membreya> snowblink: other fix seems to be -noinotify in grub
<blah09> hm i might try the noinotify tag
<membreya> :)
<membreya> who needs hotpluggable blah09 :P
<aurax> who can help me with something, i want to create a cd/partition of the system image with some kind of multi-boot (if possible) to re-load the system if its crashing
<pybe-lappy> aurax: yep
<aurax> oh cool
<blah09> lol
<dtyge1> Well, Ubuntu just doesn't want to be a local server for web testing? There is no way to install apache-php-mysql? Nobody has this experience?
<pybe-lappy> aurax: there are a bunch of rescue tools about
<pybe-lappy> aurax: most come in the format of a live cd etc
<pybe-lappy> aurax: one such "cloning" tool I have seen id g4u
<pybe-lappy> aurax: iirc its on the UBCD
<aurax> ok
<membreya> took me friggin ages to figure out what IIRC means >:( lol
<aurax> sec
<pybe-lappy> aurax: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<aurax> :) thx
<pybe-lappy> membreya: http://www.acronymfinder.com/
<dud> dtyge1, you can use any of the pre-setup LAMP solutions if you just want a local testbed
<pybe-lappy> aurax: np
<membreya> lol pybe-lappy ....what fun is that? :)
<pybe-lappy> indeed
<dud> I'd really recommend http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html as a very easy solution dtyge1
<dud> just be aware that its very insecure by default, so it shouldnt be on a public network
<Alessio> for report spam with evolution? Should i install spamassasins?
<Nermal> or just use thunderbird
<Nermal> as it's faster, less bloated, and actually works
<Nermal> *ducks*
* membreya hugs his thunderbird
<membreya> hmmm when you compile your own program, how do you then remove it ?
<Nermal> make uninstall sometimes works
<syltty> using checkinstall compiled programs can be remove like any other deb package
<Nermal> ooh
<Nermal> showertime :)
<membreya> does graveman use cdrecord just like gnomebaker does?
<Joan-Baez> i am tryng to install a psybnc on ubuntu but dont work :(
<membreya> what program do people use to burn DVDs?
<jesper> cdrecord
<zombics> how do i update my grub?(i modifided my menu.lst)
<syltty> grub is updated after you modify menu.lst
<|QuaD-> i am trying to make a cover page in OOwriter.... how do i make it so it won't number the first page (or start numbering at 0, and not display on first page)
<pepopo> Good evening all
<pepopo> Question Please: I've added cd burner to box with ubuntu installed, How do i get Ubuntu to recognise burner
<pepopo> Question Please: I've added cd burner to box with ubuntu installed, How do i get Ubuntu to recognise burner?
<jacquesmerde> are any of the people who were helping me with my non-polypaudio sound problem a few days ago here?
<albeerto> anyone awake!!!
<jacquesmerde> hey, i got a newbie question: can you tell me how to get, how to get to sesame street?
<dud> jacquesmerde, sesame street?
<dud> isnt that a tv show??
<KING^^^> hello all
<KING^^^> please help me with this : my music plays too fast
<KING^^^> nobody can help me ?
<jacquesmerde> umm...stop doing amphetamines?
<Feiten> KING^^^, Yes.
<Joan-Baez> when i compile something i have all this errors :
<Feiten> Tryed changed output plugin? I use alsa-.
<KING^^^> yes Feiten
<Joan-Baez> src/p_global.h:953: warning: conflicting types for built-in function `log'
<Joan-Baez> gcc -I./src/ -I. -c -O -DHAVE_CONFIG -DBIGENDIAN -DIPV6  -DNOSYSTIME  src/p_crypt.c -o src/p_crypt.o
<jacquesmerde> alsa is fine, its probably the thrash metal thats a bit out of your favoured tempo
<Joan-Baez> what mean?
<dud> Feiten, fat boy ;o
<Feiten> ;D
<Feiten> Thats me dud
<Feiten> KING^^^, thaht worked for me.
<Feiten> I'm the fatboy around here
<Feiten> ;>
<dud> hehe
<Joan-Baez> whats mean ..........??????????????????????????????????'''
<Joan-Baez> this shit ubuntu
<KING^^^> for me it's not working , it runs too fast either way
<Feiten> KING^^^, tryed all outplugs?
<Joan-Baez> Thu Feb 24 13:48:25 :Can't create listening sock on host * port 31337 (bind)
<Joan-Baez> Why?
<Joan-Baez> what is wrong in this shit ubuntu
<dud> Joan-Baez, already in use?
<Joan-Baez> no.
<KING^^^> yes Feiten
<dud> Joan-Baez, 99% of the time with any linux error, the cause can be traced back to the user
<Joan-Baez> in ubuntu is all cause shit developers.
<Feiten> KING^^^, iam new in ubuntu. So i dont know mutch more, but i just changed plugin..
<dud> Joan-Baez, use something else then
<KING^^^> for me doesn't work
<KING^^^> so ... somebody please help me, one who knows
<Joan-Baez> yes i gonna use something else. this african niger , they have nothing to do all the day long and write this shit distro.
<KING^^^> my music runs too fast
<jacquesmerde> how come upgrade && dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade etc... will keep installing/upgrading packages at each command? shouldnt it reach equilibrium when all the sub-sub-...-sub-sub-dependencies are up to date?
<njan> Joan-Baez, you haven't given anyojne here any idea what you're compiling and what you're trying to do.. then you blame ubuntu devs for something which looks suspiciously like a problem with whatever it is you're doing (not ubuntu) and insult people.. probably not the best way to go about getting help :)
<membreya> what program do people use to burn DVDs?
<SiRrUs> Joan-Baez take you crap and move along
<dud> someone permban Joan-Baez for racial remarks please?
<dud> any ops around?
<SiRrUs> gline more like it
<dud> even better
<Joan-Baez> dud someone can bann Joan-Baez ?  .. like a baby. wtf.
<mjr> membreya, I just use growisofs on command line
<njan> Joan-Baez, if I were +o, you would've been banned already.
<mjr> membreya, some would use nautilus :)
<Joan-Baez> njan if there are no africans developer i will have also a very better day today.
<membreya> mjr: doesnt that use cdrecord?
<jacquesmerde> Joan-Baez, if i were you mama....
<Joan-Baez> ..?
<Joan-Baez> yes?
<Joan-Baez> jacquesmerde ...
<jacquesmerde> Joan-Baez?
<jacquesmerde> i swear trollin' used to be a LOT more subtle in my day....where HAS the artform gone...
<Joan-Baez> i will only run a psybnc on ubuntu
<Joan-Baez> ONLY THAT
<Joan-Baez> but .. no, ubuntu will me give 328823283 problems for a shitty one second operation.
<njan> pebkac.
<afonit> in the comand line, how do you cd to another hard drive?
<SiRrUs> well time to ignore
<njan> afonit, you have another hard drive in your ubuntu system you use for data/another OS?
<Joan-Baez> afonit read rtfm and change distro.
<blah09> membreya, try gnomebaker
<afonit> data
<jacquesmerde> afonit, mount it
<jacquesmerde> man mount
<membreya> Joan-Baez: if you don't like it ..or if you are not quite intelligent enough to figure it out / google it ..or you can't be polite...
<njan> afonit, you'll have to make sure it's mounted
<Papsen> argh.. after "apt-get upgrade" just now nautilus is completely dead. Where can I find log information from nautilus?
<afonit> then I can cd through the /mnt?
<membreya> blah09: got gnomebaker..but it uses cdrecord and cdrecord doesnt support DVD in its raw format
<njan> afonit, if you selected it in the installer, you'll have it mounted already. If you don't, you'll need to find out what the designation for it is (/dev/hda1, /dev/hdb1, etc) and add a line to /etc/fstab for it
<Joan-Baez> afonit ubuntu is developer by africans that are at least able to ride a elephant. but really know nothing about pc .
<blah09> oh =/
<afonit> nijan,joan-baez, thank you
<SiRrUs> good morning membreya
<afonit> lol
<Joan-Baez> afonit no problem =)
<membreya> aloha SiRrUs :)
<njan> nice to see you, Geert :)
<njan> /dev/hdaX       /media/store          auto    umask=0,auto,defaults   0       0
<njan> something like that, afonit
<afonit> thanks njan
<membreya> i don't have a /dev/hdax!!! :*(
<Joan-Baez> also : mount /dev/elephant /mnt/congo
<njan> afonit, where /dev/hdaX is the partition you want to mount. If you stick that in /etc/fstab with the right information, ubuntu'll mount it as /media/store (assuming /media/store exists) always, at startup, with umask=0 (== all users can read and write to it)
<jacquesmerde> i dont mean to sound racist like Baez over here, but are some of the ubuntu developers really african? i just assumed they put african people on their promo gear and stuff just to look more diverse and hip than they actually are?
<blah09> ubuntu comes from south africa, yes.
<dud> matt is a south african I think
<dud> but as with any major open source project, its world-wide
<jacquesmerde> an afirkaan?
<Joan-Baez> jacquesmerde ubuntu is developed in afrikan.
<membreya> Joan-Baez: ..please if you're going to be insulting at least do it correctly
<Joan-Baez> ubuntu = lol sounds like ZULU!
<membreya> it's afrikaan
<njan> Joan-Baez, cut it out please.
<membreya> Joan-Baez: ubuntu is an african word
<blah09> ugh
<jacquesmerde> yeah, its one thing to be racist and bigoted, but learn to spell for godssake man, have you no self-respect?
<membreya> but if you learnt how to use a web browser I guess you would know that
<Joan-Baez> i donno, i have in deny all african hosts
<Joan-Baez> so i dont think.. can learn that
<membreya> obviously you have all english sites blocked as well
<blah09> lol
<membreya> all your base are belong to us!@
<SiRrUs> :)
<Xappe> don't feed the monkeys and they'll go away
<membreya> Xappe: you're no fun :(
<Joan-Baez> Xappe yeah monkeys leave in afrika!
<Joan-Baez> UHgu hgguhg ubuntu
<jacquesmerde> is it just me, or is it a sad tren, that when i see companies promoted with afrikaan names and people, etc...i assume its just another whitebread american country going for a we-are-the-world advertising niche?
<SiRrUs> Xappe very good advice
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Xappe> membreya, what? I was referring to Joan-Baez
<njan> Xappe, well said :)
<Joan-Baez> SiRrUs uhuhg this channel sounds like the new-york central zoo
<njan> bbiab for some lunch
<Papsen> is there a way to install all nautilus-related packages?
<blah09> njan, good idea, me too
<SiRrUs> Just put the guy on ignore and he goes away
<membreya> jacquesmerde: would you prefer to call it "super strong monster truck world wrestling champion linux" ???
<membreya> Joan-Baez: it smells like a zoo in here as well since you came in
<Madkiss> I presume he would prefer "super strong monster truck world wrestling champion superbowl navy linux"
<membreya> hehehe Madkiss :P
<CardinalSin> Ubuntu is part finianced by Mark Shuttleworth, who is an African, and there are African people working on it at all levels, of all races.
<Madkiss> Whatsoever. Joan-Baez, it looks like you would better be off with getting outta here.
<SiRrUs> damm after all the insults the guy is messaging me
<blah09> SiRrUs, good idea
<Joan-Baez> ShuttleWorth a really ZULU
<jacquesmerde> membreya, only if the company has nothing to do with afrikaan than its marketing campaign, then yeah
<Joan-Baez> unicvilized gay.
<Joan-Baez> he prefer elephant and monkey ...else woman.
<membreya> keyboard broken Joan-Baez or just too young and short to reach the keys properly?
<Joan-Baez> short and young
<mhy> hmm. to get vaguely back on topic, has anyone had problems with the hoary upgrade today; X11 login freezes at the Nautilus stage for me for some reason
<membreya> where's a script-kiddie when you want one
<blah09> mhy
<Joan-Baez> mhy the reason is to search in afrika
<membreya> mhy
<blah09> its a problem with the new kernel
<membreya> yes
<membreya> :)
<Xappe> mhy, are you using the .4 kernel?
<mhy> blah09: ah, I'll downgrade; thanks
<mhy> sorry - was that in the faq
<Papsen> ahh.. it was python-nautilus that broke my nautilus
<SiRrUs> nope mine has been behaving had trouble for a few mins with the new kernel but all is good now
<jacquesmerde> how come upgrade && dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade etc... will keep installing/upgrading packages at each command? shouldnt it reach equilibrium when all the sub-sub-...-sub-sub-dependencies are up to date?
<blah09> on the forums somewhere, membreya linked to it earlier
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: u r absolutely right
<membreya> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16681&page=3&pp=10
<arvykaye> looking at it right now
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon: how so?
<arvykaye> what's this noi etc stuff?
<da_bon_bon> add noinotify to grub kernel opts
<arvykaye> I actually need to try that since I'm experiencing the freeze
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: it will reach equyilibrium at a certain point
<arvykaye> in /boot?
<dud> I don't think upgrade and dist-upgrade is compatible...
<membreya> arvykaye: it's a hotplug hardware detector
<dud> upgrade will hold back some packages and install some other, but dist will remove others and stuff
<arvykaye> eek.  I think I need some hand holing, lol
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: dud is right
<arvykaye> *holding
<arvykaye> okay so in /etc/hotplug?
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...so is this an equilibrium i should be going for? or should i only run dist-upgrade once?
<SiRrUs> brrrrrr its cold here this morning
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: what do u want to do ?
<membreya> arvykaye: no you edit your grub
<jacquesmerde> have a standard uptodate ubuntu system at my fingertips
<membreya> gotta go to bed
<membreya> night guys :)
* membreya waves
<arvykaye> so, /boot/grub/whatfile?
<jacquesmerde> problem is i seemed to have to run TWO dist-upgrades (separated by an upgrade) from warty to get array5
<arvykaye> (thanks)
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: do apt-get -y update && apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade
<SiRrUs> jacquesmerde i have been updating && dist-upgrading daily
<dud> jacquesmerde, I recommend using upgrade on systems which has a lot of activity, and dist-upgrade on more stable feature-freeze systems
<msemtd> Hi, I'm a first time user of ubuntu (and of IRC over GAIM - I never knew it could do this!) and I'm having some mouse chaos -- pointer leaps all over screen and randomly presses buttons but sometimes behaves. I get quite a lot of this in /var/log/messages: "Feb 24 13:06:22 localhost kernel: psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away". Any ideas?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: write those lines to a text file, save it as update.sh , chmod +x it, then cp the file to /etc/cron.hourly
<arvykaye> o.O
<membreya> arvykaye: edit your /boot/grub/menu.list and put kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10.4-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noinotify
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: no, to upgrade to hoary, just change the sources.list and do update & dist-upgrade
<jacquesmerde> the otherthing is i always seem to have to do a apt-get -f install to get aptitude and synaptic back after a few dist-upgrades
<mhy> hmm. still freezing with -3, I'll try the ionotify thing
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon just the one dist-upgrade hasnt been enough to get up to date hoary (though i havent added those two switches you mentioned
<BrianAnthony> how do I get the 2.6.10 kernel image from apt-get
<BrianAnthony> Don't I need to  change my sources to woody
<BrianAnthony> DOHG
<arvykaye> membreya: heh, it's hda3 on my system (dual boot).  THANKS!!!! =)
<BrianAnthony> I mean
<BrianAnthony> hoary
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: it has to be. however, after updsating to hoary for the first time.. do apt-get remove xserver-xfree86 && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dud> afaik, only hoary has 2.6.10 yes
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<BrianAnthony> I changed my aources.list for hoary
<membreya> arvykaye: good luck with that
<membreya> and now ...goodnight!
<BrianAnthony> but it didn't find it
<jacquesmerde> xf86 is on warty? i thought it was xorg....
<dud> BrianAnthony, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<membreya> BrianAnthony: did you do a sudo apt-get update first?
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony aptitude install "the kernel image you want"
<membreya> it needs to update its repo lists
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: warty has xf86. hoary has xorg
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<BrianAnthony> I've run apt get update
<jacquesmerde> ahhh, i guess i should just dload the latest array cd....and just do upgrades, but no dist-upgrades?
<BrianAnthony> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<BrianAnthony> it only uploaded a shitload of python stuff and an xf86 drivers specs thing or another
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: no... to update any apt-based system u need to dist-upgrade
<neonlightning> sudo passwd root just asks me for a passwd and then nomatter what i put in other than just enter it says sorry
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony so your trying to upgrade your kernel>
<BrianAnthony> Yeah
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: upgrade doesnt change the system packages
<dud> BrianAnthony, install linux-image-2.6.10-4-{arch}-{cpu}
<BrianAnthony> I can only find up to 2.4.9
<SiRrUs> did you see what i typed
<dud> replace the stuff in {}
<BrianAnthony> I thought it was kernel
<BrianAnthony> =P
<BrianAnthony> doh
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...i dont understand why i'd need a dist-upgrade on a hoary array5?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: i told you. upgrade doesnt change system packages like hal..
<dud> BrianAnthony, took a while before I managed to learn all the names of the different packages as well :)
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...since this seems to be the only thing about ubuntu that i cant get my head around...is there a nice fm i can rtfm?
<dud> even now I only remember like 5% of all I suppose hehe
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: whats fm ? rtfm ?
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony and then add the noinotify in the menu.lst
<BrianAnthony> dud: uhm. I'm sort of a n00b. if I'm on an athlon XP system I want k7 right?
<dud> BrianAnthony, apt-cache search <name> is good :)
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon.....but i thought if i had array5 i wouldnt NEED to change system packages...
<nixman> dud:  i am still confused about kernel-image, hernel-headers , linux-image etc ..
<dud> BrianAnthony, k8 I believe
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: system packages are /updated/ from time to time
<dud> if you do apt-cache show <name of package> you can read lots of clever info BrianAnthony
<BrianAnthony> dud: I used apt-cache search, but I was searching with only like kernel or something
<jacquesmerde> so is it a common myth that the only time you need to use dist-upgrade is to go from warty to hoary? otherwise the system packages are supposed to stay exactly the same, unless they change release names...
<dud> jacquesmerde, but you'd only really *need* the security repository
<dud> dist-upgrade is just a smarter upgrade
<nixman> dud:  but apt-cahe only reads whats *already* installed right ?
<dud> nixman, nope, it reads your local packages cache
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: yes, its a very wrong myth. on hoary, i suggest u use the graphical update-manager
<dud> eg, ever package thats available
<jacquesmerde> so then an upgrade && dist-upgrade && upgrade && dist-upgrade ..etc...from warty WOULDN'T be a bad thing?
<BrianAnthony> install linux-image-2.6.10-4-{arch}-{cpu}
<nixman> dud: does that mean even if the packge is not installed ?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: it would. upgrade and dist-upgrade are mutually incompatible
<blah09> BrianAnthony, .10-4 has some issues with gnome
<dud> jacquesmerde, its not recommended... its not a very tested way of doing things heh
<dud> nixman, yes... all available packages
<BrianAnthony> blah09: doesn't ubuntu iunstall gnome by default?
<blah09> yep
<nixman> dud:  thanks dude !
<blah09> but with the new kernel gnome hangs after login
<da_bon_bon> BrianAnthony: ofocurse it does
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon....cool....i'll stop using aptitude then...when you mean the graphical update-manager, do you mean synaptic? or that wierd thing that sits in the top right corner when there are "updates"?
<bjugis> blah09: in all cases ?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: update-manager is based on synaptic - but it gets only updates
<BrianAnthony> my box is locking up for no reason
<blah09> well you could try it =)
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: yes, that weird thing that sits on top
<BrianAnthony> I was hoping upgrading the kernel would help
<blah09> what kernel?
<bjugis> It works for me =)
<dud> even though its for debian... I strongly recommend everyone to read http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html for getting upto speed on this whole apt thing
<dud> excellent document :)
<BrianAnthony> dud: I'm familiar with apt
<BrianAnthony> but I never know the package names
<blah09> bjugis, youre lucky then ;)
<dud> was speaking generally here...
<da_bon_bon> BrianAnthony: dud recomended to everybody, not only you. :P
<blah09> did you use the noinotify parameter?
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon, so that "weird thing" will do ALL my updates, upgrades, dist-upgrades for me and keep me up to date? because when that thing has said no updates, a dist-upgrade has added/upgraded packages...
<bjugis> That must be the first time ;)
<BrianAnthony> da_bon_bon: but I'm special
<bjugis> blah09: Doesn't know what you are talking about so I guess not ;)
<neonlightning> can someone help me set a root passwd because when i try it just asks me for the root passwd and since i just installed there shouldn't be a root passwd
<nanomad> are there any known issues with gnome?
<dud> BrianAnthony, you're an individual, just like everybody else :>
<blah09> hehe
<dud> neonlightning, try getting used to sudo'ing stuff rather
<KING^^^> please help me someone , my music runs too fast
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: yes, that utility is not foolproof. use the terminal.. u need to do a dist-upgrade every time u wish to update completely.
<dud> but you can set it with 'sudo passwd root' if you really want to
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: write those lines to a text file, save it as update.sh , chmod +x it, then cp the file to /etc/cron.hourly
<neonlightning> nope i can't
<BrianAnthony> KING^^^: did you get the chipmunks cd
<bjugis> blah09: What is noinotify parameters ?
<KING^^^> what's that BrianAnthony
<neonlightning> because when i try it just asks me for the root passwd and since i just installed there shouldn't be a root passwd
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: apt-get update && apt-get --force-yes dist-upgrade are the lines
<BrianAnthony> KING^^^: =/
<BrianAnthony> KING^^^: I allways think people are from america
<jacquesmerde> so if i have that dist-upgrade line, an upgrade line is redundant?
<KING^^^> ok BrianAnthony  :)
<SiRrUs> neonlightning the password it should be referring to is the one you set for your user
<KING^^^> but i'm not from america
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: right. and an upgrade line is dangerous
<dud> neonlightning, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<neonlightning> thx
<blah09> bjugis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16681&page=3&pp=10
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...now i'm getting this....why is it dangerous?
<KING^^^> so ... please someone help me to fix my music , it runs too fast
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: upgrade might remove some package dist-upgrade installed
<dud> KING^^^, its a tricky task unless you give us something more to go on
<KING^^^> what more dud ?
<dud> perhaps one of the mailinglist or the forums are better places for rathe complex isuess
<jacquesmerde> ahhh....hence my having to do a apt-get -f install to get synaptic and aptitude working again? it took libapt or something from me
<KING^^^> when i play music with xmms it runs too fast
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: right.
<tritium> Hello jacquesmerde!
<jacquesmerde> hey tritium
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hi
<tritium> and da_bon_bon
<tritium> What's up guys?
<dud> tritium, you know anything about sound running too fast?
<SiRrUs> and SiRrUs ????
<dud> I'm sorta blank on this one hehe :(
<tritium> Hey there dud, not off the top of my head...sorry.
<dud> tritium, good good, and yourself?
<jacquesmerde> i dont get that chmod +x then copying it bit da_bon_bon
<tritium> dud, did you see if you need to specify any settings with module parameters?
<da_bon_bon> tritium: i am explaining jacquesmerde, plz correct me if i am wrong - apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade .. isnt it wrong ?
<tritium> Doing fine, thanks.
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: that will do it automatically - every hour
<dud> tritium, KING^^^ has the issue, not me you see
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu ever gonna have a "enterprize edition" ??
<Ribs> da_bon_bon: no
<dud> its rather desktop targeted isn't it?
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon  it sounds like what you are saying is that if you ever plan to do a dist-uipgrade on your computer, you should NEVER do an upgrade
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: right.
<BeTa> someone knows what software part of ubuntu is in charge of cpu frequency scalling on PPC ?
<da_bon_bon> can anyone explain why we need to add noinotify to the 2.6.10-4-XX kernels ?
<tritium> da_bon_bon, wrong to do?  No, but upgrade is safer to avoid packages being removed.
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...so i do a "vi update.sh" in my home directory. add said lines. do a "sudo chown +x update.sh" then whats this copying bit?
<dud> the differences between dist-upgrade and upgrade could be discussed endlessly hehe
<dud> mostly its very dependent on the system and the variables of your system
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: you move it to the /etc/cron.hourly dir. so that it gets done hourly
<BeTa> is that totally manage from kernel space ?
<dud> chose one that works for you, and stick to it
<jacquesmerde> this stuff should be in the wiki somewhere...seems to he hardest thing to get ones head around from the end-user point of view
<dud> can we all agree on that? hehe
<da_bon_bon> will shipit ship hoary DVDs ?
<tritium> BeTa, powernowd, I believe.
<SiRrUs> dud agreed
<evarlast> dud: nope, because some jerk will try to force their views of "the best way" on others, to no end!
<tritium> jacquesmerde, there is an apt-howto
<jacquesmerde> oh, cron.hourly is a directory. i get it now. sorry about that da_bon_bon
<dud> evarlast, always ignore you know...
<evarlast> yup
<jacquesmerde> tritum: does it cover me current misapprehensions?
<BeTa> tritium: let's take a look
<dud> jacquesmerde, I posted the official debian apt howto some minutes ago
<dud> it covers more than you'd ever want to know lol
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: always happy to help
<jacquesmerde> so everyone agress with you, one should do constant dist-upgrades and no upgrades?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you can apt-get install apt-howto (can even choose in the language of your choice)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no
<BeTa> tritium: is that possible that frequency scalling might be the reason of random low level crashes A?
<dud> as we just said... try both and pick the one that works best on *your* system jacquesmerde
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon, doesnt that "weird thing in the corner" just effectively perform upgrades, which would interfere with the dist-upgrades in cron?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: it wont interfere. if u want, use only the update-manager
<tritium> BeTa, I guess it could be.
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: if cron is running, it will lock apt & dpkg, so update-manager cant use it
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...in what way is your cron idea better?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: its automatic. though i still prefer update-manager - helps me unselect updates i dont want
<jacquesmerde> is update manager merely performing apt-get update's?
<BeTa> tritium: that's strange, my PB crashes totally (no ping, no X, no console...) w/o any error since the first time I've installed a GNU/Linux on it (not under OSX)
<jacquesmerde> is update manager merely performing apt-get upgrades
<tritium> BeTa, I suspect you have a larger problem then.
<jacquesmerde> then it would miss the upgrading i need which i can only get by constant dist-upgrading...
<BeTa> I've suspected Tc but I've scalled minimum limit to -10c w/o any difference
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: update-manabger is a synaptic based frontend to apt-get dist-upgrade
<BeTa> I've suspected presence/absence of battery (and it doesn't seem to be the problem)
<universal> does somebody know about Cedega?
<BeTa> and I've also suspected cpu frequency scalling...
<SiRrUs> tritium should there me a new array out today?
<BeTa> but am I the only one expecting those problems ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you have to be careful with dist-upgrade.  When package dependencies aren't met at the time of dist-upgrade, packages can be removed.
<tritium> SiRrUs, I haven't heard, actually.  But I'm behing on the mailing list reading...
<jacquesmerde> da_bon_bon...then update-manager is all i need to stay completely up to date? and any other way is just beyond me?
<SiRrUs> tritium thanks i think i remember reading wed were the day
<jacquesmerde> tritium, so by the same reasoning i have to be careful with update manager?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I'm not sure if it does dist-upgrade or just upgrade.  I don't use it.
<blah09> look at topic
<blah09> array 5 =)
<blah09> or is array 6 due soon?
<SiRrUs> blah09 yep that changed a couple days ago array 5 came out last wed
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: i still use command line.
<tritium> I think he means 6
<SiRrUs> yep i do :)
<blah09> wow, moving fast
<jacquesmerde> with update and dist-upgrade, no upgrades. and with the -y and --forces-yes switches?
<njan> :)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, what does that?
<tanek_> Hi, back after a few weeks now, and can't get sound working (had trouble with it before too), no plugin seem to work with xmms and I've got no system sound. Only tried playing .mp3 though, as I don't have any other files atm :S. I've got xmms-mad and it worked with that last time. Any ideas?
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde: you dont need to type y at the prompt "do u want to continue"
<tritium> I don't believe the update-manager does that jacquesmerde.  That's so risky.
<xiximkopp> has anybody of you used mkinitrd in last time? mine seems to be broken or something
<jacquesmerde> i'm not trying to be risky, i just get very confused about what the normal,official,  unrisky, ungeeky, newbie way of keeping ubuntu up to date is...
<tritium> My update-manager notifiction icon goes away with every "upgrade".  It doesn't matter if I don't "dist-upgrade".  I think update-manager does upgrades.
<xiximkopp> i get no error message or something it just doesnt create an initrd...
<LinuxJones> tanek_, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<tanek_> LinuxJones, been there, done that :D
<jacquesmerde> so tritium, running update-manager AND dist-upgrade regularly is dangerous?
<tritium> tanek_, might be the switch from esd to polypaudio
<da_bon_bon> anyone got festival running on hoary ?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, dist-upgrade in general must be done with care
<tritium> jacquesmerde, I _only_ do it when something is held back after an upgrade
<dud> hmm, never knew being a dmoz.org editor were so fun heh
<tritium> jacquesmerde, and even then, only after I check out the situation
<dud> nice with power >:)
<jacquesmerde> but doing constant upgrades isnt dangerous?
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, it's not
<tanek_> tritium, what do you mean?
<tritium> tanek_, lots of people have had trouble with no sound on Hoary because of the new audio server called polypaudio
<jacquesmerde> unless i ever plan to do a dist-upgrade of course....so as soon as you install your system you have to decide between keeping it up to date with upgrades or dist-upgrades...
<tritium> jacquesmerde, no, not really
<tanek_> but im on warty :S
<neonlightning> where is the locale file mine is seeming to be set incorrectly
<LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, you only dist-upgrade when you move from one branch to the other like warty to hoary. you don't use it all the time
<jacquesmerde> i think i'm too much of a newbie to run ubuntu. i just cant get my head around it
<tritium> tanek_, hmm, then you definitely have a different problem
<jacquesmerde> LinuxJones, i've just been told thats a myth
<tritium> jacquesmerde, just stick with upgrades for the most part
<jacquesmerde> tritium, da_bon_bon was telling me quite the opposite
<LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, if it were a myth there would be no apt-get (update)
<tritium> jacquesmerde, constant dist-upgrades are not wise
<jacquesmerde> how do you figure that, LinuxJones?
<tanek_> i think so too... just can't remember what I did last time. i do know that my default sound device is my usb-webcam also... and dont remember how to change
<da_bon_bon> jacquesmerde, tritium: sorry dudes, i might have been wrong...
<jacquesmerde> tritum, so whats the recommended daily dosage?
<jacquesmerde> i dont want to OD one DU's...
<jacquesmerde> *on
<tritium> jacquesmerde, upgrade
<neonlightning> um can soemone tell me how i go about setting locale settings
<jazzka> hi!
<da_bon_bon> tritium: when installing some stuff, how do i get apt to isntall the "Recomended packages" too ?
<tritium> neonlightning, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<neonlightning> thx
<jazzka> how can I know which  version of a certain program will be used in the next stable release?
<LinuxJones> jacquesmerde, well according to what you've said you were told that you should only use dist-upgrade
<jacquesmerde> yeah, but with update...
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: right. i told him that.
<tritium> da_bon_bon, probably by setting a preference
<tritium> da_bon_bon, look at the apt_preferences man page
<BTerer> is there a way to disable the auto-configuration of dns servers in resolv.conf
<tritium> da_bon_bon, I've never tried that, so I can't say for sure.
<martin___> Hi guys
<tritium> Xappe, is your polypaudio behaving now without the #define MAX_CONNECTIONS 10
<da_bon_bon> tritium: ok, thanks
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<tritium> see you
<da_bon_bon> tritium: later
<martinjh99> Is there an option to install KDE after installing Ubuntu?
<xx> hi all, has anyone started a cyrillic installation?
<KING^^^> marcin_ant: sudo apt-get install kde
<KING^^^> martinjh99: sudo apt-get install kde
<KING^^^> sorry marcin_ant
<tanek_> how do I change default sound device to hw:2,1?
<martinjh99> No worries King...  Is it as easy as that? ;)
<LinuxJones> martinjh99, yeah add the universe repository first tho >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<KING^^^> yes martinjh99
<flosch> hi
<martinjh99> What version of KDE is it by the way?
<jacquesmerde> what do all you guys think about ubuntuguide.org? i've heard a lot of mixed sentiments...
<neonlightning> its helped me its just left out little things here and there that should be known before hand anyway
<martinjh99> Looking at it now - Not having used Ubuntu before that would make a good reference
<martinjh99> for installing things apart from the standard install.
<neonlightning> i know this is a stupid question but how do i set read write accesses on a file is it chmod?
<Ribs> man chmod :>
<martinjh99> Yup - eg chmod +x script makes it executable.
<dud> chmod 755 <file>
<tritium> jacquesmerde, you might find chapters 2 and 6 helpful: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/reference.en.html
<dud> or +x yeah
<tanek_> +w
<Haohmaru> newbieQ: I want the latest version of ubuntu install iso, which one do I need 'array-?' or 'current'?
<neonlightning> i'm just trying to set my sources.list to write accessable
<evarlast> chmod u+rwx,g+rx,o-rwx file
<evarlast> neonlightning: edit it as root.
<tanek_> edit it through synaptic?
<SiRrUs> Haohmaru I believe 5 is the current one
<tanek_> if youre only adding/removing repositories
<trigx300> ciao a tutti
<Xappe> +me is playing around with audacity, a cheap computer mic and his fender
<trigx300> hello to all
<Haohmaru> SiRrUs: I have the 'hoary' 5.04 LIVE iso (got it to see if ubuntu would work on my notebook, it does, so now I want to install it ofcoz ;))
<debootstrap_prog> hello, would anyone be willing to anwser a probably very noobish question?
<SiRrUs> Haohmaru cool so get array 5
<Haohmaru> SiRrUs: okay, thanks!
<trigx300> can anyone help me config my video settings with out loging in to ubuntu
<SiRrUs> yw
<michel_v_> hello
<Haohmaru> ps. the 'current' is not the latest version then?
<Feigling> Problem installing Ubuntu here :(
<tritium> Xappe, did you see the update to polypaudio?
<SiRrUs> Haohmaru the currect is 5 so its the latest
<michel_v_> I've been following the howto to install beagle from CVS, but today when I refreshed my copy from CVS, it's started telling me it couldn't set extended attributes
<michel_v_> anyone knows if beagle's cvs is horked?
<Haohmaru> thanks, I'll fire up a download and get burning ;)
<trigx300> can anyone help me?
<Feigling> Base system installation error
<Feigling> The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<Feigling> Check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for the details.
<Feigling> <go back> <continue>
<trigx300> can someone help me?
<martinjh99> Feigling> The only thing I can think of is that the ISO was incorrectly downloaded for some reason and is corrupt.  Hence the errors your getting now.  Not an expert though.
<LinuxJones> trigx300, just ask ;)
<johns_> trigx300: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Feigling> Martin, it's a cd-rom I got from a computer store :P
<Feigling> it's as official as any linux system gets ;)
<trigx300> how do i get shell with out loging in
<johns_> ?
<martinjh99> Feigling> Ahhh Hardware problems??
<neonlightning> on the guide it says to edit the sources file and then use apt-get but i did that and it says that there are refrences to xmms but there are no install canadates
<Feigling> hmmm, no
<Feigling> apparently....
<neonlightning> any help?
<tritium> trigx300, Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get the first virtual console
<Feigling> I have an old installation on my HDD which is causing errors.... but I just formatted.
<trigx300> the video on the box i have to do this to is so messed up i can see anything
<johns_> as tritium said, ctrl-alt-f1
<trigx300> should i do this right after grub is done?
<SiRrUs> neonlightning update && upgrade
<djk1> Quick question: Is there any way to reinstall everything? I'm running hoary, and some stuff got slightly broken. I'm trying to fix it but it's moaning about dependencies, and the reason for that is that libnautilus2-2 is unavailable.
<djk1> so I can't reinstall gnome.
<Feigling> pfffft
<Feigling> fine
<Feigling> I'll just use the WinXP cd to format.
<Xappe> tritium, yes...but I still have the same problems I think...
<tritium> Xappe, oh...it's working for me.
<djk1> can anyone try to install libnautilus2-2
<djk1> apparently it's broken..
<Feigling> does anyone have a light?
<Xappe> tritium, it probably is my nforce2 onboard sound card
* martinjh99 hands Feigling a lighter/1
<Feigling> thank you :)
<tritium> Xappe, possbile.  I actually have no errors in /var/log/messages now.
<martinjh99> :)
<djk1> so, I can't install gnome because of libnautilus2-2 not being available.
<djk1> is there any way around that?
<SiRrUs> djk1 doesnt appear to be
<djk1> goddamnit
<djk1> :(
<tubezeroonethree> djk1, best bet would be to wait a little, if it is a problem, and new package will hit the archives soon
<tritium> djk1, it's available in Warty main according to my system.
<djk1> ok
<djk1> I'm running hoary but I'll go get it
<LinuxJones> djk1, I don't even have that package installed just remove it
<djk1> it is removed
<djk1> that's the thing
<djk1> when I try to install 'gnome'
<djk1> it says it can't install that because gnome-desktop-environment isn't installed
<LinuxJones> djk1, I upgraded the other day and it's not install on my system
<djk1> when I try to install THAT package, it claims nautilus-media is not installed
<djk1> and when I try to install nautilus-media it complains about libnautilus2-2
<LinuxJones> djk1, can you try to install ubuntu-desktop
<djk1> I'll give it a shot
<tubezeroonethree> djk1:  sounds like you are trying to install a meta package.  what happens if you just find "nautilus" and install that
<djk1> ok ubuntu-desktop is installing again
<djk1> hopefully this will fix it LinuxJones, thanks.
<djk1> tubezeroonethree, that doesn't install libnautilus2-2
<djk1> tried already
<djk1> :)
<LinuxJones> djk1, it will be fine :)
<djk1> I hope so! :)
<arun_> how do i set vim have :sy on by default
<schasi> add set syntax on in the /etc/vimrc if i am not mistaken
<chapter3> hey all
<chapter3> "From the Foot Menu choose Panel->Add to Panel->Status Dock"  what would be the equivalent for "status dock" in horay's gnome?
<karim> Failed to load image file-manager
<karim> I got this error
<karim> I don't have the gnome icons
<karim> which package should I reinstall ?
* tritium considers building python-matplotlib
<seb128> karim: warty or hoary ? i386/amd64/ppc ? what icon ?
<karim> hoary ppc
<neonlightning> anyone got xmms installed?
<karim> seb128, upgraded from a debian sid
<evarlast> neonlightning: I have xmms installed
<karim> I got this icons problem on debian sid also
<LinuxJones> karim, I have same problem with on of my icons as well
<tritium> seb128, I'm very pleased with the latest yelp update.  XML errors are gone when viewing html docs
<neonlightning> can you help me install i tried apt-get install xmms and it says no canadates for install
<LinuxJones> karim, even tho it is installed
<chapter3> "From the Foot Menu choose Panel->Add to Panel->Status Dock"  what would be the equivalent for "status dock" in horay's gnome?
<seb128> tritium: nice
<karim> ok
<evarlast> neonlightning: wow, nope, I'm clueless on that one.
<neonlightning> damn
<evarlast> neonlightning: maybe you need to enable universe?
<seb128> karim: sudo rm -f /usr/share/icons/*/icon-theme.cache ?
<karim> Failed to load image file-manager
<karim>  Details: Icon not found
<neonlightning> i'm used to using mandrake so i can just use rpms
<tritium> yelp is a nice way to read Dive Into Python :)
<karim> seb128, I try
<evarlast> neonlightning: enable universe?
<evarlast> neonlightning: I'm also coming from mdk background
<arun_> "syntax on" in the vimrc file worked
<neonlightning> i've added the stuff the guide tells me to but i've also done apt-get dist-update so that could be part of the problem
<karim> seb128, wow merci it resolved the problem :)
<djk1> hm
<djk1> why can't I remove evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop
<djk1> heh
<seb128> karim: de rien :)
<michel_v_> because ubuntu-desktop is a collection of packages
<karim> LinuxJones, as seb128 suggested, rm -f /usr/share/icons/*/icon-theme.cache resolved my problem
<housetier> djk1 ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<michel_v_> it's a package that depends on all these packages
<djk1> ok
<pisuke> djk1, cause evo is part of gnome
<pisuke> since gnome 2.9
<djk1> I see
<djk1> ok, well going to test gnome.
<djk1> thanks for your help
<roamm> why is ubuntu shit
<roamm> ?
<michel_v_> pisuke: since 2.8 actually :)
<LinuxJones> karim, ok thanks
<djk1> well, it works.
<djk1> but a lot of stuff doesn't
<djk1> like when I go to 'System' > 'Administration' > and choose anything in that menu
<djk1> it never appears
<djk1> well, synaptic + ubuntu update manager don't
<djk1> device manager seems to
<djk1> networking doesn't
<djk1> :(
<roamm> does ubuntu use apt-get
<roamm> ?
<tritium> yes
<roamm> good.
<roamm> so its basically debian with xwindows?
<roamm> made easy for plebs
<roamm> ?
<tritium> you could sort of think of it that way
<tritium> roamm, what problems are you having?
<roamm> none
<roamm> :P
<roamm> just wanna know if i should bother trying it
<tritium> Oh, I figured you were having problems from your first question.
<roamm> plenty of debian box's with guis, no point playing with it if it isnt different in some way :P
<roamm> i was just being an idiot
<roamm> as u do :P
<tritium> roamm, imho it's quite an improvement over standard debian
<michel_v_> it is quite different
<djk1> any ideas why some of the menu items don't work in 'System'?
<michel_v_> installation is easier, the hardware recognition and configuration is excellent
<djk1> they used to
<roamm> can anyone give me more information? devel style changes? anything that sets the system itself apart
<roamm> ie. the differences in gentoo and debian
<roamm> i dont expect it to be that different
<roamm> as it is based on debian
<roamm> but u get my drift :P
<roamm> sarge has brilliant hardware recognition :P
<evarlast> roamm: its all just linux.
<roamm> but then sarge owns my laptop
<tritium> roamm, try a LiveCD and check it out for yourself :)
<roamm> because discover has a spack
<roamm> framebuffer issue
<roamm> evarlast: [taps nose] 
<Alessio> can I say that www.ubuntuitalia.org is online?
<Alessio> :D
<Skid> hi, whats the difference between universe and mutliverse?
<Alessio> the italian ubuntu community :D
<tritium> Skid, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Skid> ta
<BeTa> someone here runs a ubuntu on a powerbook alu ?
<universal> hi
<SiRrUs> hello
<universal> how goes
<SiRrUs> goes great but I will get better
<SiRrUs> and you ?
<BeTa> :c)
<universal> very good.. thanks
<universal> ;-)
<SiRrUs> we are a very polite bunch in here ;)
<universal> Ok.. that sounds good
<djk1> any ideas why some menu items don't work?
<djk1> in System > Administration
<universal> yah
<djk1> networking doesn't work, neither do synaptic or ubuntu update manager
<djk1> you have a solution, universal?
<Goshawk> to me work
<Goshawk> they work to my computer
<Goshawk> i'm now in networking section
<escoz> they work here too. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<SiRrUs> djk1 work in mine also
<Bandit> as well mine
<djk1> using Hoary
<Bandit> yep
<Goshawk> me too hoary
<djk1> :(
<SiRrUs> yeah
<Goshawk> hoary at i386
<djk1> yeah
<djk1> same here
<djk1> I wonder what is making them not work
<universal> lol, me 2
<Goshawk> upgraded this morning (11 new packages)
<universal> ok..
<djk1> yeah I'm running the latest
<djk1> weird
<djk1> what exactly do those menu items run?
<djk1> is there any way of manipulating the 'shortcut'
<djk1> or whatever
<SiRrUs> djk1 when was the last time you updated
<djk1> today
<djk1> I stay up to date
<escoz> i'm also running that version, with today's updates, and everything works just fine
<Goshawk> ah a litte question, in synaptic i see the debian swirl instead of the ubuntu logo to the packages
<Goshawk> is it normal?
<djk1> Goshawk, me too
<sigglet> yes
<SiRrUs> did they ever work for you
<djk1> yes SiRrUs
<SiRrUs> djk1 when did they stop
<djk1> I think it was a few days ago
<universal> hmm
<djk1> I thought it'd get fixed
<Goshawk> are they going to be fixed?
<djk1> so I just waited for another update
<escoz> goshawk, you mean on the about screen?
<djk1> when I go to networking
<djk1> on the bottom toolbar 'starting networking' or something appears
<djk1> the icon turns to the watch
<djk1> waits around 5 seconds
<djk1> then nothing..
<Goshawk> escoz, no i see any package with the debian swirl (all the packages that were with the ubuntu logo)
<Goshawk> near the name
<Goshawk> in synaptic
<djk1> synaptic + ubuntu update just don't do anything
<universal> sry, im using Warty, but nevermind
<Goshawk> there is a little label
<Goshawk> in which there is that logo
<SiRrUs> universal warty is good stable and solid
<escoz> me too! :)
<djk1> is there any way to nuke this installation and reinstall to the latest hoary version?
<djk1> without formatting or anything
<escoz> the debian logo appears here too..
<Goshawk> escoz, yep... it should be a synaptic bug
<SiRrUs> no debian logo here
<SiRrUs> there was a couple days ago not anymore
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, hoary on i386?
<escoz> goshawk, I remember those icons were ubuntu icons a few days ago...
<Goshawk> escoz, more that a week for me
<SiRrUs> Goshawk i386 is just your kernel info
<Goshawk> i386 is my architecture (each package is compilaed in different arch)
<djk1> is there an easier way to do a complete reinstall of the latest hoary version, without formatting?
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, it is needed to locate a malfunction
<pinsapo> hola
<SiRrUs> Goshawk yep but it doesnt cause the debian swirls
<Skid> whats gtk ?
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, sometimes a package for an arch has not the same behaviur for all the archs
<SiRrUs> Goshawk cool
<acidwolf> whats the command to search the apt-get cache
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, excuse my bad English...
<Goshawk> sudo apt-get cache search "package"
<Goshawk> ops sorry
<Goshawk> not that
<Confiskeus> hey
<pinsapo> do you know if is there documentation about installation of ubuntu on laptop aopen 1556J?
<AcidWolf> ty Goshawk
<Confiskeus> which linux is the real one?
<AcidWolf> :)
<Goshawk> sudo apt-cache search "package"
<Goshawk> acidmaxd, excuse me...
<SiRrUs> Goshawk np with the language but I had the Debian swirls as well and I am i686
<acidmaxd> Goshawk: yes?
<Confiskeus> so far i get linuxes but they all seem to have problem with soundcard
<SiRrUs> they were removed with a dist-upgrade
<djk1> heh
<LinuxJones> Confiskeus, what kind of soundcard do you have ?
<djk1> I just went to System - About
<Confiskeus> audiodrive
<djk1> says
<djk1> welcome to warty warthog
<djk1> :)
<Confiskeus> 1688 and 1868
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, i386 is for every i38x
<pinsapo> support about laptops?
<SiRrUs> yep it is :)
<Confiskeus> so which linux is the original?
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, excuse every ix86
<Confiskeus> the finished version
<SiRrUs> yep
<Goshawk> a bug that is in the x86 version can be not in i64 or ppc
<djk1> so is there any way to nuke this install and start from a fresh version of hoary? without formatting if possible.
<Goshawk> djk1, i don't know... try just removing the packages
<Goshawk> and then reinstall it
<djk1> heh
<djk1> I have tried that
<Goshawk> (i'm a ubuntu guru but it seems the best way)
<Goshawk> djk1, even gnome?
<djk1> yes :)
<Confiskeus> it possible to install windows drivers in linux?
<fsc> Confiskeus, yes. ndiswrapper
<Goshawk> Confiskeus, do you  know what's linux?
<Confiskeus> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=12207
<Goshawk> djk1, ok gonna see the menu files to see what's the error..
<Confiskeus> it says that it can use windows drivers
<Confiskeus> why do they not work then?
<LinuxJones> Confiskeus, paste the output of lspci to pastebin.ca
<bborkk> I found a bug that causes a complete system freeze.  Involves Firefox.  Anyone want to try to replicate it?  I'm running Hoary on a Thinkpad laptop.
<Goshawk> bborkk, you can query me
<bborkk> Okay, open up Firefox, go to any webpage.
<Sionide> i'll try it
<Goshawk> done
<Sionide> not running hoary though
<bborkk> Hit the '/' key to start a text search.
<bborkk> Type in some text to search for... make sure it is something on the page.
<djk1> yep?
<Goshawk> and then?
<bborkk> While the text is highlighted and the search bar is still visible, hit Ctrl-s to save the webpage.
<Sionide> firefox, which version you got?
<bborkk> I have the latest Hoary version.
<SiRrUs> bbork and then
<Goshawk> done
<Goshawk> it is saved
<bborkk> Huh.
<Goshawk> no problems here
<SiRrUs> lol
<djk1> or here
<SiRrUs> or here
<bborkk> It seems sporadic, but more often than not completely freezes my machine.
<Goshawk> ubuntu web page saved correctly
<bborkk> Okay, let's all try the same webpage.  Load up slashdot.org.
<Goshawk> bborkk, btw, thanks i learned that with "/" i can open the search box quickly
<bborkk> Search for 'Mozilla' and save.
<bborkk> Goshawk: It's a good one.
<SiRrUs> bborkk you are not using the new kernel are you?
<Goshawk> bborkk, done with slashdot... nothing
<Goshawk> all is ok here
<Sionide> Goshawk, why not just use Find As You Type?
<roamm> is warty the latest ubuntu release/
<roamm> ?
<Goshawk> Sionide, i don't understand
<SiRrUs> hmmm he must have hung again
<prego> roamm, warty is the latest stable ubuntu release
<roamm> is there an unstable release?
<SiRrUs> roamm yes  Hoary is the next or in develp stages
<prego> roamm, there is however hoary which is that
<Sionide> Goshawk it's in the firefox options, if you just start typing the word, it starts searching for it straight away, no need for any shortcut keys or anything...
<roamm> ok, the mirrors dont seem to have it.
<roamm> :/
<SiRrUs> roamm check the channel topis :)
<SiRrUs> topic even
<Goshawk> Sionide, understood
<Sionide> very useful
<Goshawk> Sionide, gonna see this feature
<roamm> SiRrUs: i should do that more often eh
<SiRrUs> yeah i should as well
<SiRrUs> hey roamm are you canadian?
<roamm> no Australian
<roamm> :)
<prego> Is Xorg 6.8.2 to be included in hoary any soon?
<SiRrUs> ah i see
<Sionide> Goshawk, it's under Preferences -> Advanced -> Accessibility -> "Begin finding when you begind typing"
<Sionide> got it?
<VRocker> hi
<bborkk> Well, I froze up again.
<bborkk> Anyone else?
<SiRrUs> bborkk are you using the new kernel
<Goshawk> Sionide, got and applied
<Sionide> ;)
<roamm> does ubuntu have a bugzilla? or bug tracking database? or -devel channel on irc?
<bborkk> SiRrUs: I'm using the most up-to-date Hoary.
<VRocker> ermmm can someone help me? i've installed ubuntu on hdc1 but need to put it on hda1 but grud wont load it obviously. how do i change it?
<bborkk> 686 kernel
<SiRrUs> bborkk  uptodate seems to differ from person to person
<Goshawk> ok... gonna study... thanks to all guys.. see us
<SiRrUs> did you apply the fix to your kernel
<bborkk> uname -a => Linux mono-pole 2.6.10-4-686 #1 Tue Feb 22 23:26:31 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<bborkk> SiRrUs: Patch?
<SiRrUs> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-4-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noinotify
<VRocker> anyone know how to change the boot partition in grub?
<SiRrUs> noinotify must be added
<bborkk> What's noinotify?
<SiRrUs> so it looks like that
<Skid> if you've used apt-get install linux-686 to install an updated kernel, is there anyway I can get to the make menuconfig part of the kernel config part to enable some more options?
<bborkk> interrupt notify
<SiRrUs> without it you will probably be hanging in many other places as well
<bborkk> I hang during shutdown as well.
<bborkk> Something about interrupts and gam and whatnot.
<SiRrUs> yep just add like i pasted
<prego> I've some questions about my ubgrading to hoary... 1st: hotplug is marked as obsolete. If I remove the package, the thing hotplugged will be automagically configured as now?
<SiRrUs> and then reboot
<bborkk> I guess this is a known problem and being worked on?
<SiRrUs> yep its known
<bborkk> Okay, I'll try it out.  Thanks for the tip.
<SiRrUs> yw
<bborkk> I'll report back shortly.
<brain_v> quick question, how to install po files?
<bborkk> SiRrUs: That seems to have fixed it.  Thanks!
<SiRrUs> your welcome
<djk1> right
<djk1> going to reformat this POS :)
<emanuelez> hello 
<emanuelez> *
<emanuelez> what gtk based cd burners are available?
<SiRrUs> emanuelez graveman works pretty good
<prego> heh, had somehow some packages that synaptic considered better than hoary's ??
<prego> SiRrUs, how do you import a session for multisession CDs in graveman?
<thoreauputic> emanuelez: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/   has gnomebaker which is also good
<emanuelez> cool
<emanuelez> thx
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, what about problems doing a audio cd (by mp3s) in graveman?
<Goshawk> do i need to install a lib?
<SiRrUs> Goshawk i have not experienced any problems
<Anubis> wow kde installs without a hitch
<Anubis> but it does not seem to have kcontrol on the menu
<Anubis> I still can't play divx movies
<Anubis> and I thought I had the codecs installed
<Anubis> I dont have mplayer installed
<Anubis> but should not need it for divx
<spiral> hi
<LaurenceRowe> no matter what I do with my fstab it always mounts my windows partition with only root access. I am using hoary. any ideas?
<spacey> LaurenceRowe, add extra paramters
<spacey> uid=1000 or gid=1000
<kleon> hello
<BrianAnthony> Is there no way to enjoy gaming on Linux with an ATI card?
<prego> LaurenceRowe, do you add also noauto at options in fstab?
<emanuelez> BrianAnthony: ati drivers are available now
<BrianAnthony> fglrx isn't that great
<BrianAnthony> I ran counter-strike at goddamn 10fps max
<LaurenceRowe> from mount I have /dev/hda5 on /mnt type vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000) so it seems to pick up the options, but not use them
<emanuelez> BrianAnthony: latest ati drivers?
<BrianAnthony> It's a 9550 with 256mb of ram
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<BrianAnthony> It's the latest fglrx driver
<emanuelez> BrianAnthony: dunno... i have a 9600 but i never use it for playing
<thoreauputic> LaurenceRowe: try adding umask=000
<BrianAnthony> Everything  for normal usage is nice and crisp
<BrianAnthony> but
<BrianAnthony> it's shit for gaming
<emanuelez> BrianAnthony: play nethack then :P
<njan> BrianAnthony, linux loves my GeForce 4200 :)
<BrianAnthony> I know I know
<BrianAnthony> nvidia is good wtih Linux
<LaurenceRowe> I not have rw,noauto,users,umask=000,uid=1000,gid=1000 but still no joy
<BrianAnthony> but Valve recomends ATI for Half-Life 2, so I got an ATI card, and now I'm being done in the ass by tux
* emanuelez goes back to nethack :)
<crypticreign> hmm i upgrade to haory, now the wonderful mouse cursours are gone to plane old X ones
<emanuelez> crypticreign: same here...
<crypticreign> and ugly grren and red circle yes no dialog boxes
<emanuelez> my hoary box is pretty broken lately... nautilus freezes, or it's the new kernel... dunno... anyway now i'm using xfce and burning eduknoppix to write my essay
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: what are the permissions on the mountpoint  directory ?
<hawke_> emanuelez: It's probably the new kernel
<thoreauputic> oops sorry - for LaurenceRowe ^^^
<BrianAnthony> Something also keeps locking up my computer, I don't know why...
<BrianAnthony> It hapened after I installed Cedega, but I don't want to blame it
<crypticreign> i dont think its cedega
<crypticreign> unless cedega has a daemon that runs on startup
<BrianAnthony> I don't think it is either
<BrianAnthony> I don't think it does
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony when did it start happening
<BrianAnthony> I'm pretty sure it doesn't
<BrianAnthony> a couple days ago
<crypticreign> no, when does it happen when you use your system :^)
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony it maybe a kernel problem which one are you using
<BrianAnthony> uhm
<BrianAnthony> 2.6.8.1-4
<BrianAnthony> it does it completely randomly
<thoreauputic> LaurenceRowe: I notice my fstab has  ` exec` in the line for winXP as well - might be worth a try
<LaurenceRowe> What's the difference between linux-image and kernel-image
<BrianAnthony> like it happeneed during start up this morning, it happened right after gnome loaded the day before, and at other random times throughout the past couple of days
<thoreauputic> LaurenceRowe: none, AFAIK
<thoreauputic> LaurenceRowe: just different terminology
<AcidWolf> any idea if Javav runs on Ubuntu PPC
<AcidWolf> Java*
<BrianAnthony> do you think upgrading to 2.6.11 would help?
<uid_zer0> hey, is anyone going to build new language-packs or not?
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony try 2.6.10-3-686
<Anubis> when did kde become faster than gnome?
<SiRrUs> Anubis it hasnt, has it?
<BrianAnthony> SiRrUs: I don't see that linux image
<YankDownUnder> KDE faster than Gnome? Egads - they're both dogs...
<Anubis> for you not?
<karim> I got a problem with a alsa on ubuntu ppc
<crypticreign> kde is such crap :_)
<karim> it doesn't load the modules and config de sound card
<YankDownUnder> KDE and Gnome are both bloated - XFce at least is fast
<BrianAnthony> SiRrUs: I only see 2.6.11
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: =D
<crypticreign> XFce is fantastic
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony linux-image-2.6.10-3-686 i just checked
<YankDownUnder> XFce since 1997
<BrianAnthony> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.10-3-686
<crypticreign> i love gnome, always have.. just wish they hadnt dumbed it down over the years
<ells> tritium: what is up
<crypticreign> ive been a gnome user since 1996
<tritium> ells, hey there
<YankDownUnder> Gnome 1.4.6 was prolly the best one ever
<ells> tritium: I got a question
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony are your sources up todate
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<BrianAnthony> I just updated them last night to hoary
<tritium> ells, ok
<ells> tritium: I am trying to do an apt-get on dvdrip
<SiRrUs> hoary comes with 2.6.10 kernel
<ells>  I keep getting an error while doing it
<crypticreign> YankDownUnder: i use Enlightenment on my home desktop (its no Ubuntu tho)
<BrianAnthony> SiRrUs: I'm using warty
<tritium> ells, okay.  That's in multiverse.
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony I just updated them last night to hoary
<ells> can you give me the url,
<YankDownUnder> crypticreign: E17 is almost out....you CAN compile from CVS if you're game for it...
<ells> I will check to see if I have that one listed
<crypticreign> yes i know :) havent tried it yet
<BrianAnthony> SiRrUs: I updates my sources.list to hoary
<BrianAnthony> and apt-get update
<BrianAnthony> apt-get dist-upgrade
<tritium> ells, url for what?
<ells> for multiverse
<YankDownUnder> crypticreign: mate of mine at work is running E17- he's a mate of Rasterman....look GREAT....looks so dang cool...and is more than usable...
<crypticreign> YankDownUnder: yeah I have a bunch of friends that are running it
<tritium> ells, are you using Warty?
<ells> yes
<SiRrUs> dont know what your problem is then sorry
<YankDownUnder> crypticreign: Trying to get all the CVS downloaded to local so I can give it a go...been three days
<tritium> ells,  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<crypticreign> YankDownUnder: good luck :^)
<ells> tritium: thanks
<tritium> sure
<ells> tritium: I keep getting the this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ells>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not going to be installed
<ells> E: Broken packages
<tritium> ells, transcode is only on ftp.nerim.net
<ells> sorry, can you give me that one as well
<tritium> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ells> thanks
<tritium> It's best to check there
<ells> okay
<scorpix> what's the different between universe and mutlivers in the repositories?
<crypticreign> woah
<crypticreign> i had no idea about the array cd releases
<crypticreign> cool :)
<js_> is there a nifty default tool that allows me to set up my modem?
<trigx300> im trying to change the h an v sync on my monitor without editing all the other xserver xfree86 settings
<trigx300> can anyone help me
<Dr_willis> hmm.. xvidtune may help.. but the question is WHY are you trying to do it this way?
<knewt> since hoary is only about 1.5 months away now i think it's about time to upgrade. is apt-get dist-upgrade a better choice than mark-all-upgradeable in aptitude?
<tritium> ells, I'll be back after lunch...
<trigx300> anyone?
<viper12> changing your sources to 'hoary' and the apt-get dist is the better way ta' go imho.
<viper12> trig, willis asked you 'why'.
<crypticreign> trigx300: sup
<viper12> knewt, its the recommended way via the hoary forums as well.
<trigx300> oh cuz the sync vals ar rong
<Dr_willis> trigx300,  but why the "without editing all the other xserver xfree86 settings"
<trigx300> im installin ubuntu on another pc
<trigx300> cuz it messes things up
<Dr_willis> to get a working X config. I often cheat. :P and boot up a Knoppix. or Morphix live cd.. and copy ITS config file over.
<trigx300> i mean i dont know all the other settings
<viper12> trig....if ALL you want to do is change the values to one thing........copy the conf file and change JUST those settings.  then copy the file and use it wherever.
<Dr_willis> trigx300,  you seem to be trying to do stuff the hard way for some reason.
<apokryphos> Getting xorg isn't that hard on Ubuntu at all if you know what to do; the configuration is easy, too; simple command.
<trigx300> and the way they arenow is fine
<knewt> viper12: how much will not having ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop installed affect things?
<apokryphos> knewt: You won't have ubuntu, I believe ;-)
<viper12> knewt.........yer running ubuntu without ubuntu???? lol
<trigx300> i tried editing with xserver xfree68 but i messed up even more
<apokryphos> trigx300: What are you trying to do?
<viper12> trig........just use a TEXT editor to change the values you want changed.
<trigx300> basicly everything but the h and v sync on my monitor is good
<trigx300> so i need to change only those
<Dr_willis> and what are you going to change those TO?
<viper12> trig is either on another plane of existance or not reading.
<Dr_willis> where did yiou get the right values from?
<trigx300> 31.5-35.5 and 50-100
<trigx300> website
<viper12> knewt, you running a command line only setup with ubuntu?
<knewt> viper12: those 2 items are dependency-only things. i have /most/ of their dependencies in still, but removed a few bits
<trigx300> it worked on mandrake
<trigx300> so they must be ok
<apokryphos> trigx300: Does doing a reconfigure of x not help?
<viper12> knewt, running the apt-dist after changing the sources.list should work just fine.
<Dr_willis> if the config file worked on mandrake.. you should be able to copy that working config file over.
<trigx300> no cuz i have to edit all the others
<viper12> Just be careful with the 10-4 kernel though.  It has huge problems with gam_serv (or at least it did yesterday.
<knewt> viper12: for instance, i wanted exim not postfix, and you have to remove ubuntu-base to do that, since ubuntu-base depends on postfix, and postfix conflicts with exim
<apokryphos> trigx300: Not exactly; run a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<viper12> nods
<trigx300> i dont have mandrake anymore
<apokryphos> (on Ubuntu)
* Dr_willis forgets what is the command to reconfigure the X server on ubuntu...
<trigx300> thats what i did when i messed up
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: The one just above ;)
<Dr_willis> backup your existing config. and rerun the config tool
<apokryphos> trigx300: And? Are you on Hoary?
<ells> tritium: I tried those sources and it messed up my firestarter. i had to go back. additionally, it still gave me that error
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  heh where i missed it? :p
<ells> tritium: can you recommend another dvd rip program
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: it backs it up for you ;). Just above:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<trigx300> no whats the other again?
<Dr_willis> thats it.. dpkg-reconfigure :P i can never rember that command.
<apokryphos> trigx300: warty?
<trigx300> yeah
<apokryphos> trigx300: Try going for Hoary, then you can get xorg, which is what Mandrake uses, I believe.
<knewt> viper12: i certainly don't run most of gnome. i still use gnome-terminal for one window, but for everything else it's xterm, and i use gdm, but i don't use any other bit of gnome at all. still have a lot of it installed though as i'm lazy
<Dr_willis> i was thinking the x.org config file was identical to the xfree one. except for the name. :P
<Dr_willis> same 'format' i mean.
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: That I don't know. I know that the x config file is backed up, however, on a reconfigure.
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  Yea - I tend to keep backups of all them as sort of a 'history' whenever i make changes.
<viper12> knewt.....my guess here is that you'd be just fine with the upgrade via apt-get..........and if worse came to worse and those pieces DID install....just uninstall em after the upgrade.
<trigx300> ok ill think ill just try the config again untill i get it right :)
<trigx300> i*
<Fleebailey33> i need help lowering the resolution from the keyboard. its and older moniter. so boot up it looks fine. but on main screen it just gets all white.
<spiral> ouah... I managed to solve the two new problems I had with recent ubuntu updates.. Maybe I should update the bugzillas to tell about my fix... :-)
<apokryphos> spiral: Might be a good idea, yes.
<Fleebailey33> so anyone know how to lower then screen resolution from the keyboard?
<spiral> apokryphos: yeah, I'll do so :-)
<apokryphos> Fleebailey33: you mean a shortcut?
<viper12> Flee, you talking about editing the .conf file to only select lower rez?
<viper12> or some kinda' hotkey to lower rez?
<Fleebailey33> i cant see anything on the moniter
<Fleebailey33> except white
<Joan-Baez> hi =) i need help installing a psybnc .. can some one help me plz?  =)
<apokryphos> I'm quite sure there isn't one; certainly not by default.
<Fleebailey33> a hot key would be ideal
<evarlast> ctrl-alt-numpadminus <-lower res hotkey
<apokryphos> Fleebailey33: Only other way I cant hink of changing your resolution with command line is either editing the X config file, or reconfiguring x.
<viper12> lmao.........sorry..........just read Joan's post..........Joan Baez wants to help install a psychic..........lmao......had to double take on that. :D
<apokryphos> the latter is probably easier.
<Fleebailey33> ok. i cant even get command line.
<evarlast> ctrl-alt- plus and minux  < - change resolutions
* Fleebailey33 goes and tries
<evarlast> ctrl-alt-F1-7 <- change virtual terminals
<apokryphos> Fleebailey33: You can, but it'll resort in killing X. Pressing Ctrl + Alt + F1/F2...
<Joan-Baez> can some one help me ?
<Fleebailey33> genuis!!
<Fleebailey33> it workwed
<Fleebailey33> thanks very much
<Joan-Baez> :(
<apokryphos> That way is far more convenient. Good going.
<viper12> Joan.......not familiar with the ap.
<SiRrUs> Joan-Baez your back whats up
<Joan-Baez> SiRrUs hi , sorry for my behaviour ..
<njan> Joan-Baez, I suggest you go to ask the guys that wrote it and ask them, they'll be the most likely to be able to help you.
<Fleebailey33> now im turning this into a home made tivo. but im figuring just making a full blown media center
<Fleebailey33> any ideas?
<Joan-Baez> njan oki!
<evarlast> Fleebailey33: yes, go buy a tivo, or microsoft media center 2005 system.
<Dr_willis> lol
<Joan-Baez> my psy dont work on ubuntu , look Here is the strace: http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/845 and looks that some thing kill my psy, here is the netstat : http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/846, and here the compile info: http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/847, why dont work:( ??
<Fleebailey33> but we dont have a home phone
<Fleebailey33> and myth tv sounds like more fun
<evarlast> Fleebailey33: sounds liek you have the answers to teh qeustions you just asked.
<Joan-Baez> njan can you help me now pls ?
<Fleebailey33> i guess. i just need a video capture card though right?
<Dr_willis> Fleebailey33,  check out that "knoppmyth" (knoppix-MythTV) its sort of a specilized install just for making a MythTV box.
<SiRrUs> updates just keep showing up today
<Dr_willis> #mythTV guys sort of reccomended a haupage PVR-350 to me the other day.
<evarlast> Joan-Baez: it looks like it builds and runs.  What is the problem?
<Joan-Baez> the problem is this:
<Joan-Baez> Thu Feb 24 14:52:30 :Can't create listening sock on host * port 52553 (bind)
<Joan-Baez> Thu Feb 24 14:52:30 :SEGMENT VIOLATION - Crashing
<knewt> what's the reason behind this?   The following packages have been kept back:  libpt-plugins-alsa libpt-plugins-v4l x-window-system-core
<Amaranth> knewt: Was that on upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<knewt> dist-upgrade
<Joan-Baez> evarlast can you help me?
<Amaranth> knewt: Those have missing packages or would need to remove other things to install.
<evarlast> Joan-Baez: Joan-Baez google can help you :)
<Joan-Baez> evarlast i think .. no
<evarlast> psyBNC is evil cracker tool
<Joan-Baez> im a evil girl!
<knewt> ok, time to accept the dist-upgrade upgrade i think. 536 megs to download; will take a while :)
<evarlast> Joan-Baez: lol, beware context.  are you naughty too?  lol.
<SiRrUs> Joan-Baez yeah some of us saw that earlier
<knewt> 871 upgrade, 113 new, 9 remove, 3 no-upgrade. 139MB extra disk space to be used afterwards *g*
<Joan-Baez> SiRrUs :
<Joan-Baez> :p
<SiRrUs> so run along and play with google
<BrianAnthony> okay SiRrUs that didn't do jack-shit =/
<BrianAnthony> lol
<Joan-Baez> SiRrUs i try www.google.afrika but dont work.
<Joan-Baez> oh its only slow, now have load me the page, the background is not white.. its black.. ohhh
* Dr_willis just uses the google box at the top right of firefox. :P
<oling> how do i file a bug? this bugzilla is a horrible usability mess... sucks big time!
<oling> ;-)
<Nafallo> baah, firefox search on google if I type in the query in the addressfield ;-)
<oling> bugzilla: " You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess. "
<njan> Joan-Baez SiRrUs i try www.google.afrika but dont work. <= I thought you said you'd stopped?
<Joan-Baez> njan i thought you say "explain that i will try to help you"
<spades> anyone know of any good gtk based apps to handle bluetooth file transfers?
<njan> Joan-Baez, I told you that several hours ago. Since then I've suggested that you go and ask the people who wrote the BNC.
<Joan-Baez> i have no problem to run psybnc on slack, mdk, fedora, gentoo
<Joan-Baez> why only the dark ubuntu will give me problem?
<Joan-Baez> eh why ? why ? why ?
<SiRrUs> Joan-Baez there are not many here that will assist you now after your racial slurs so maybe you should move along
<oling> how can i file a bug? bugzilla always gives me: "You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess." what is it talking about? component???
<Dr_willis> i would have to guess.. Security 'settings' under ubuntu are more secure and not letting it run.
<Joan-Baez> SiRrUs www.froogle.afrika  , maibe you can find a zulu mask.
<oling> rotfl
<aplsin> my mouse cursor became fucked up when i used azureus, is there any way to fix it without restarting X?
<aplsin> i tried to start xkill because i know that will change the cursor, but it says "unable to grab cursor".:(
<oling> okay... then i'm writting no bug report...
<YankDownUnder> Gads - I used to listen to Joan Baez......
<oling> here bug report to irc channel: maybe someone read this: puredata 0.38.0 segfaults, please upgrade to the version from debian unstable... thanks..
<oling> bye
<SiRrUs> YankDownUnder so did I :)
<aplsin> anyone? :(
<aplsin> i really dont want to restart x :)
<YankDownUnder> SiRrUs: That pegs our age mate
<SiRrUs> yeah was thinking that about yours :)
<marcos> hello
<marcos> accept stupid people with stupid questions?
<marcos> :))
<YankDownUnder> marcos: hola guten tag
<YankDownUnder> There is no such thing as a stupid question
<tarzeau> say i maintain a debian package, but i don't want to support users who have ubuntu. where do i forward bug reports about packages in ubuntu that i accidently get?
<tarzeau> searching for the package in question at ubuntu search field didn't bring anything up
<marcos> well just installed ubuntu and have some problems with sound volume...it has only on and off..nomatter how i pull the thing there..nothing happens....no sound volume control
<marcos> can u give me a hint
<marcos> ?
<YankDownUnder> marcos: What kinda sound card ya gots and what is the driver that is loading?
<ficusplanet> So, I've noticed that hoary supposedly supports suspend and this powermanagement-interface package popping, but I can't figure out how to actually get my laptop to suspend.  Can anyone point me in the right direction.
<marcos> soundcard is onboard...a nvidia i guess Epox8RDA3i and sound driver...well OS put the sound driver on it's own
<marcos> ;)
<YankDownUnder> marcos: Have you checked in the module configuration files in the /etc dir for what sound card/driver is loading?
<Dr_willis> Interesting - Just noticed that the Ubuntu Live cd has a 'boot from usb device' - anyone actually done this? how would you setup/install TO a external usb drive?
<Dr_willis> friend at work wants to do such a thing
<marcos> let's say in working on linux i'm a bit better than ur shoe..i can turn on the computer and i can click the mouse's buttons...could u please be more specific?
<marcos> :|
<marcos> what file should i look for in /etc?
<YankDownUnder> marcos: If you look, you will find a few files for module configuration: Open a term and su to root, then cd /etc, then ls -ld *modul*
<or> i have a problem in the install: in the part of "install base system" i get an error about mising files
<spades> Dr_willis: damn small linux and feather linux can boot from 128 meg flash drive, damn small can do from 64 meg
<YankDownUnder> marcos: Look through those files - you will find something relating to your sound card....
<Dr_willis> spades,  but how do you install them TO the usb stick anyway?
<Dr_willis> spades,  seen thse 5 GB hockypuck usb drives  for like $100  now. :P that has potential.
<spades> Dr_willis: damn small can do it from their live cd, but both have instructions on their respective sites.  damnsmalllinux.org  check the msg board under usb, and http://featherlinux.berlios.de/usb-instructions.htm
<or> i have a problem in the install: in the part of "install base system" i get an error about mising files
<Dr_willis> Guy at work wants a USB external drive just for Linux. that he wants to boot off of. of course hes a total beginner.. so i gave him a few live cd's Just burnt a live ubuntu cd for him. testing it out and saw that option
<Dr_willis> Does Ubuntu's installers have the feature where theyc an install to a usb drive?   he needs more then a "mini" linux install.
<spades> Dr_willis: check on the live cd, it might have the option to install it to the usb drive
<kaha> Ever since I did an update/upgrade yesterday evening (Hoary), my X locks up while loading the desktop. Any idea what might be horked?
<YankDownUnder> kaha: What about doing a clean install....eh?
<or> i have a problem in the install: in the part of "install base system" i get an error about mising files
* SiRrUs is in a terrible state wishes to buy a new pc but cant decide what to buy 
<mf_> hi everybody
<or> hi
<SiRrUs> kaha what kernel you using
<BrianAnthony> SiRrUs: works -)
<mf_> could you explain me where can i specify a default runlevel ?
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony perfect
<SiRrUs> enjoy it
<mf_> at boot, my OS climb up to runlevel2
<kaha> YankDownUnder: was fine til then. SiRrUs: not sure, but I think the kernel image was one of the things upgraded yesterday
<mf_> howcould i specify runlevel" ?
<thoreauputic> mf_: /etc/inittab
<SiRrUs> let me look
<mf_> thanks :)
<SiRrUs> you need to add a line to your menu.lst in grub
<kaha> I do?
<Dr_willis> spades,  yea - checking now.. teting out the 'copy media to ram' now. :P nice to have 3 gb ram
<SiRrUs> yep
<kaha> So it's been loading the wrong image?
<SiRrUs> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-4-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noinotify
<mf_> ok
<SiRrUs> that line needs to look like that
<mf_> who here know eagle-usb drivers pack ?
<SiRrUs> ar at least the noinotify needs to be added
<mf_> i got a pb with eagle-sub
<Dr_willis> heh - featherlinux is 126 mb zipped... i may need a bigger memmory stick :P
<kaha> SiRrUs: will do, thanks.  :)
<mf_> eagle-sub script works, but a step is missing :
<SiRrUs> hello Mr. Jones
<spades> Dr_willis: damn small is 50 megs
<mf_> DSP loading doesnt happen
<SiRrUs> kaha your welcome
<mf_> i must manually run eaglectrl -d and startadsl
<linuxJones> any idea on when the Gnome freezing bug, will be resolved ?
<SiRrUs> linuxJones have not heard and your talking about the noinotify problem right?
<linuxJones> SiRrUs, yeah gnome freezing after an update this am
<bluefoxicy> ok I can't make mythtv work
<bluefoxicy> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<bluefoxicy> There are no channel sources defined, did you run the setup program?
<SiRrUs> have you fixed the problem yourself for now?
* bluefoxicy doesn't have a pvr card
<linuxJones> I am in xfce
<bluefoxicy> pvr
<bluefoxicy> polyvinyl whatsitcalled?
<SiRrUs> well adding noinotify will allow the freeze to stop
<linuxJones> let me check
<mf_> hey , i want use synaptic from gnome environement , but when i write the su password, the window drop me and tell me "authentification rejected state1"
<mf_> i can use it from terminal anyway , yeah , but from Xenv , its preferable
<mf_> any idea ?
<thoreauputic> mf_: use your user password (it uses gksudo not gksu)
<mf_> okay :)
<mf_> thanks
<mf_> you make me better =
<mf_> D
<mf_> could you tell me if synaptic verifiy dependance ?
<thoreauputic> yes
<mf_> i ask you because , few minutes ago, i installed xmms
<spiral> hi
<mf_> but when i ran it, an inconsistence happen
<mf_> libmkmodblabla
<mf_> so, i need to find this lib , and install it
<mf_> i did, and its works now
<mf_> so, i presume a small forgot happen here ;D
<mf_> for all say, im actually preparing a box for my mother
<mf_> she need a good works computer
<thoreauputic> mf_: your sources list is probably incomplete. Enable universe in synaptic
<mf_> i did ;D
<mf_> i can install it so i enabled the good dep ;D
<thoreauputic> libmikmod2 is probably the lib you needed
<mf_> anyway, its not really grave
<mf_> but , i was chockedd because few month ago, i tried debian, and i tought it was impressive
<mf_> apt-get is huge
<SiRrUs> LinuxJones work ?
<thoreauputic> mf_: c'est pas grave = it's not serious ;)
<LinuxJones> SiRrUs, yeah thanks :)
<SiRrUs> your welcome
<mf_> ;D
<mf_> gravemy ;D
<mf_> gravely
<mf_> lol
<restrex> who have compiled beagle on hoary?
<mf_> what hoary ?
<restrex> the actually hoary xDD
<mf_> huh ?
<mf_> sarge ? :D
<thoreauputic> mf_: this isn't Debian
<restrex> !!!
<restrex> :(
<mf_> lol
<mf_> yeah i know
<restrex> so...
<SiRrUs> mf_ coming version Ubuntu
<restrex> ?
<mf_> yup
<mf_> instable so ... :p
<tritium> mmh, back from lunch am I.  good it was
<mf_> okay i need explain
<mf_> i got a tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<bascule> tritium: *chuckle* You little green person you
<mf_> but i dont see any call to it in /etc/fstab
<tritium> bascule, :)
<mf_> who this ram disk is called ?
<mf_> how
<Dr_willis> lol - the 128mb feather linux. isent fitting on my 128mb flash drive
<Dr_willis> :(
<restrex> well.. I'm having problems doing the 'classic' configure: configure: error: Library requirements (gtk-sharp glade-sharp gecko-sharp = 0.6 gnome-sharp dbus-sharp >= 0.23.1 gconf-sharp gmime-sharp >= 2.1.11)
<eikke> whats the script thats executed at first reboot called? I need to run it once more, or have some other way to autoconfigure X
<restrex> compilng beagle....
<eikke> restrex: in #dashboard there are ubuntu and beagle users
<restrex> eikke ok at gimp irc server?
<restrex> I'm gonna go there now tnx
<eikke> restrex: yes gimpnet
<restrex> :)
<thoreauputic> eikke: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  ( or xserver-xorg  for hoary)
<eikke> thoreauputic: then it wants me to configure everything manually
<thoreauputic> indeed
<eikke> but that other thing did it automagically ;)
<trigx300> it worked
<nanomad> hi
<Tarkus> What is the difference between linux and windows??
<hawke_> Tarkus: Nothing.
<nanomad> is the new kernel still broken
<thoreauputic> haha - where to start?
<knewt> eikke: base-config
<hawke_> What's the difference between bitchx and linux?
<nanomad> Tarkus: freedom....
<nanomad> lol....
<eikke> knewt: seems to be that one, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: one is an operating system; the other is a strategy for maximising profit
<evarlast> Tarkus: about 2 billion users
<Dr_willis> aha! - silly gnome deleted the files off my usb drive... into the trash - that was still on the usb drive. :P
<Dr_willis> silly .hidden files.
<bascule> scatters them everywhere
<Dr_willis> if they had a trash icon on the drive.. i would of seen that sooner. :P
<Tarkus> is it possible for me to run linux and windows at same time??
<Dr_willis> Tarkus,  with linux all things are possible..
<Dr_willis> but may not be excactly HOW you want to do that task.
<bascule> on same drive yes, using vmware yes, with a partitioning CPU mainframe yes, else no
<evarlast> nor as easy as you wish it were.
<Dr_willis> or specific applications with wine/cedega or other tricks.
<nanomad> Tarkus, with linux you CAN learn something...
<njan> This is an odd one..
<njan> I just dist-upgraded and rebooted and all of a sudden the alsa sound quality on my system is absolutely dreadful
<njan> same kernel, same apps, same settings for alsa.. but absolutely abominable sound quality.. to the point of being unlistenable to, it's that broken up and distorted..
<trigx300> im trying to access my win partition but its reed only. does anyone know how i can change this?
<Tarkus> is linux more expensive than windows??
<trigx300> its fat32
<nanomad> njan, strange, i'm listening to the music right now and sound is perfect....
<nanomad> Tarkus, are u joking??????
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: err.. no
<eikke> knewt: X config has not been updated :s
<njan> nanomad, I'm guessing this is something specific to do with alsa. Iw ouldn't be surprised if hoary on another machine were fine :/
<Dr_willis> ubuntu is free. :p
<bascule> trigx300: change the umask to 0
<bascule> ubuntuguide.org has detailed information
<Tarkus> cause iv paid a lot of money for all my windows software, would i be able to use it on linux??
<js_> is anybody here using a winmodem?
<nanomad> njan, have u tried reconfiguring it?
<Dr_willis> js_,  thers's 1000 variations of winmodems out.
<trigx300> linuhow do i do that?
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: mostly not, without much fiddling about anyway
<Dr_willis> js_,  some can work.. some cant in linux.
<nanomad> Tarkus, not all the software, but u can find a lot more programs for free for linux
<Dr_willis> depends on the exact type/brand/chipset.
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: just as win apps won't run on a Mac
<js_> Dr_willis: i think i found that there is support for this modem.. the question is does ubuntu have such drivers includeD?
<njan> nanomad, dpkg-reconfigure isn't terribly helpful on that count
<njan> nanomad, what version of alsa-base and alsa-utils do you have?
<Dr_willis> js_, check the topic and that userguide. its very well written and proberly covers it
<js_> thanks
<Tarkus> what are the disadvantages when using linux instead of windows??
<nanomad> njan, wait a moment, i'll check
<njan> Tarkus, windows applications don't run under linux unless they're ported or you use wine/crossover office/winex/etc
<njan> Tarkus, that's really the only significant drawback.
<Tarkus> cool
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: you need to read and learn more: whether that's a disadvantage depends on your attitude to it I guess
<stisti> how get my trash on nautilus desktop ???
<stisti> and my home folder / HDD /
<stisti> ?
<kaha> Tarkus: mainly games, although many Windows games run fine under wine/winex
<Tarkus> ok, well i dont play games
<scorpix> where can i get support for ubuntu in the servers?
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: Linux gives you complete control over everything in a way that windows can't
<Tarkus> im more into web proggraming and scripting languages
<Tarkus> how so?
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: everything is open: you can lookat source code etc
<kaha> Tarkus: Linux lets you "get under the hood", and Windows doesn't.
<Tarkus> sweet, so i can basicaly edit the whole system??
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: yep
<kaha> Yes.
<kaha> Total Freedom.  :)
<Dr_willis> hmm. My 128mb flash drive - has 116 mb free.. :P that Feather Linux need 121mb. *sigh*
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Tarkus> Thats pretty sick, is it possible for me to choose at startup to run in Linux or in Windows??
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: if you are so inclined, you can even build your own linux (linux from Scratch)
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: dual boot? Sure
<kaha> Tarkus: yes. Or any other OS
<evarlast> you could even rename it to tarkusix, and make your own OS.
<nanomad> njan, alsa-base:1
<SiRrUs> stisti applications/systemtools/configuration editor/apps/nautilus/desktop/  change false to true
<kaha> Give it a Mac looking GUI, and call it "Aquatarkus"
* evarlast registers evarix.com and releases rebranded ubuntu as evarix with rebranded linux kernel as evarix.  LOL.
<kaha> *old ELP freak*
<nanomad> njan, alsa-base:1.0.8-4ubuntu1
<Tarkus> awesome, cause i really wanna try linux, but just incase i prefer windows would it be possible for me to switch back to windows without having to reinstall the whole OS and lose my files??
<thoreauputic> kaha: or a WinXp  GUI and call it ToyLix ;)
<kaha> lol
<nanomad> njan, alsa-util:1.0.8-1ubuntu1
<Delgul> Tarkus: You make a dual boot machine...it happens automagically if you have windows installed
<Neil3> Tarkus, you can try the live cd!
<nanomad> Tarkus, if u want u can try a live cd
<joeblow1234> Does anyone know which command I have to issue to get the Gnome CD/DVD Creator to come up, it isnt on its own
<joeblow1234> ?
<Tarkus> Neil3: live cd?
<bluefoxicy> you know what
<Neil3> yep
<nanomad> Neil3, u are too fast
<Neil3> live cd
<Neil3> hehe
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: takes a while to learn Linux - give it a good shot: at first everything will seem different
<bluefoxicy> I have a way to quickly aceclerate cleanup of the system and remove tons of stuff
<bluefoxicy> deborphan -an | grep perl
<Neil3> its a cd you put in your machine and it boots into a complete linux system and loads itself into ram
<Neil3> you dont need a hard disk to try it
<Neil3> lets you mess around
<bluefoxicy> I've removed like 150 megs of perl packages already that were installed for programs I've removed but still stay installed
<Neil3> and once you reboot, you're back to windows or whatever os you have
<Tarkus> Neil3: how do i get one?
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> livecds are awesome
* bluefoxicy likes gnoppix
<Neil3> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<trigx300> anyone know somthin about freevo
<joeblow1234> I think the command was like gnome-cd-creator but i can't find that on my system
<kaha> Tarkus: download the iso and burn a disc
<eikke> damnit
<eikke> does *someone* know the name of that "first boot configuration" script?
<joeblow1234> ah....found it.... nautilus-cd-burner
<Tarkus> ok, thanks alot :)
<nanomad> bye
<Neil3> no problem, enjot
<Neil3> enjoy
<kaha> eikke: you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<eikke> kaha: no, XF86Config-4 :)
<Tarkus> is it frence??
<Tarkus> french*
<Tarkus> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/
<Neil3> should be in english
<Tarkus> ok
<nanomad> no, english (but it is multilanguage too)
<netmonk> can anyone please point me to a good guide about skype and linux(ubuntu)? I connect ok, but have no sound...
<max300> hello
<nanomad> hi
<max300> dose anyone know how to use an emulator forps2?????=
<trigx300> halllo max
<max300> heeeello
<Tarkus> what do i download to get a live cd?
<max300> david go fuck urself
<trigx300> hey none of that in here
<Neil3> depends on your cpu
<Neil3> Tarkus
<trigx300> this isnt that kind of chat
<max300> dose anyone know how to use a ps2 emu.
<Neil3> those filthy italians!!!
<max300> im italian
<Neil3> exactly
<nanomad> me too...
<nanomad> we aren't all the same
<Neil3> max300 is enforcing a bad stereotype :(
<nanomad> max300, go to #ubuntu-it
<trigx300> I agree
<nanomad> Neil3, i see....
<max300> can u repete that in english
<trigx300> i think ill go upstairs and kick his ass
<kaha> hehe
<nanomad> vai nel canale #ubuntu-it
<max300> ci sono gia andato
<nanomad> lol
<max300> lolololo
<trigx300> write /join #ubuntu.it
<trigx300> i mean write /join #ubuntu-it
<nanomad> he already went there...
<nanomad> stunning
<max300> k im here+
<nanomad> me too
<max300> wat do i doo
<nanomad> chat in the OTHER channel. parla in #ubuntu-it
<thoreauputic> trigx300,max300,  duplication is all very well, but it's a bit transparent, isn't it?
<d33p> what happened with the fglrx-driver package that is in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto? how can I install the ati drivers into my ubuntu know?
<nandi> any one knows the "unable to find ubuntu via gethostname() error in sudo
<thoreauputic> nandi: you've changed your hostname, right?
<thoreauputic> hmm - quick visit !
<Deus> How supprotive is ubuntu with wlan cards
<Deus> ?
<d33p> why in ubuntuguide.org there is help for nvidia drivers but not for ati? :(
<PacoBCN> ubuntuguide isn't official
<thoreauputic> d33p: ask the author
<rel> Deus, as supportive as ndiswrapper and others are I guess
<PacoBCN> however you will find help about ATI cards in the forum
<PacoBCN> even some howto
<d33p> PacoBCN, thanks going to search the forum
<PacoBCN> d33p ;)
<d33p> thoreauputic, no prob, just wondering
<thoreauputic> d33p: :)
<PacoBCN> hey, people, I have a question
<Deus> Where can i change the startup to logon with kde
<PacoBCN> do you know about any way to deal with monkey's audio files? Ape and cue?
<d33p> PacoBCN, ubuntuforums.org you meant?
<PacoBCN> d33p, yes
<d33p> PacoBCN, ok thanks
<trigx300> Thoreaputic- duplication?
<PacoBCN> d33p: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567&highlight=howto+ati
<trigx300> what do you mean?
<njan> hmm. How would I find out what the previous version of alsa-base to this one was in order to reverT?
* njan has been spoilt with gentoo-portage.com :/
<njan> nm, got it :)
<d33p> PacoBCN, it mentions the wiki page that says to install flgx-driver but my apt-cache doesn't found suck package nor none similar
<d33p> PacoBCN, eres de barcelona?
<PacoBCN> d33p, as es
<d33p> PacoBCN, yo soy un canario viviendo en madrid =)
<PacoBCN> d33p, encantado, y suerte con Ubuntu, que es un placer de distro ;)
<d33p> PacoBCN, llevo meses con ella pero hoy he empezado a aprender a programar opengl y claro... ahora si necesito el driver de ati
<d33p> creo que llevo desde octubre del a?o pasado
<Tarkus> if i am using windows XP proffesional, Pentium4, 2.8GHz, 500MB RAM, 80GB HDD, geForce MX 4000. What should i download to burn onto a cd to make a Live CD??
<PacoBCN> as es
<PacoBCN> pero algunos lo tenamos antes
<PacoBCN> tenamos la testing
<nanomad> Have u got a cd burner?
<Tarkus> yes
<d33p> PacoBCN, afortunado ;)
<nanomad> so, assuming u have nero.....
<PacoBCN> no, me enter por casualidad justo cuando quera probar una distro nueva
<Tarkus> yup
<Tarkus> what should i download tho?
<d33p> PacoBCN, que casualidad, me alegro, es muy buena...
<d33p> PacoBCN, tienes una tarjeta ati?
<nanomad> just try to download the iso....
<nanomad> and then burn it
<nanomad> simple ....
<Tarkus> lol, i dont know where it is
<nanomad> ok, i will post the link then. wait a minut
<Tarkus> ok thank you nanomad
<d33p> PacoBCN, tal vez no tengo las fuentes necesarias para tener ese paquete... me pegas tu apt-sources en un privado?
<PacoBCN> no, una nvidia
<PacoBCN> estoy en hoary, yo
<PacoBCN> t?
<d33p> PacoBCN, creo que tambien
<PacoBCN> creo?
<nanomad> Tarkus,  Are u from Canada (so i can choose the best mirror...)?
<Tarkus> yes
<nanomad> ok
<Tarkus> i am in Canada/Quebec/montreal
<PacoBCN> escribe "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<d33p> PacoBCN, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse
<d33p> PacoBCN, hoary si
<sigglet> Tarkus: you do any goose or duck hunting up there?
<nanomad> ok here is the link:
<PacoBCN> ok, te las pego
<nanomad> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/warty/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<Tarkus> thanks
<d33p> PacoBCN, ok gracias
<PacoBCN> nadas
<ubuntudave> Hi all - can anyone help with apt-get problem?
<nanomad> every1
<sigglet> ubuntud00d: ask
<ubuntudave> getting 'broken pipe' and 'error code (1)' with apache stuff
<sigglet> upgrading?
<sigglet> or fresh install of apache stuff?
<ubuntudave> installing apache
<ubuntudave> following guide at ubuntuguide.org
<ubuntudave> fresh but was adding php apache when problem occured
<ubuntudave> is there a way to rollback all apach/php installs and rety?
<sigglet> yes
<sigglet> apt-get --purge remove packagename
<sigglet> that will remove even the config files ubuntud00d
<sigglet> err
<sigglet> ubuntudave:
<ubuntudave> okay going to give that a go now - thanks sigglet
<sigglet> yup
<neighborlee> anyone yet why gftp isn't installable anymore and if a fix is in order ? ;-))
<neighborlee> -know- why ..;-))
<sigglet> neighborlee: what do you mean isn't installable anymore
<sigglet> I still have it
<neighborlee> it will not install in synaptic
<sigglet> just upgraded it 2 days ago as a matter of fact
<sigglet> what version?
<neighborlee> I get errors about wrong vesrions of programs
<sigglet> sig@idaho:~ $ gftp -v
<sigglet> gFTP 2.0.17
<neighborlee> checking
<sigglet> neighborlee: you can try this: apt-get --purge remove gftp
<sigglet> and then: apt-get install gftp
<neighborlee> 2.0.17-6
<neighborlee> sigglet, ok
<sigglet> neighborlee: you using hoary?
<eikke> how to tell apt-get I'm not on hdc but on hdb now, which makes it error out when trtying to generate an initrd?
<neighborlee> sigglet, nope
<sigglet> odd
<neighborlee> although i'm aware its borked in hoary..seems what borked it there borks in everywhere ;(
<sigglet> neighborlee: well try the: apt-get --purge remvoe gftp     then: apt-get install gftp
<neighborlee> k here goes
<ubuntudave> sigglet, 'E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge]  is not known.
<ubuntudave> '
<neighborlee> sigglet, no luck same errors
<neighborlee> should I pm you or paste here or in #flood or...
<sigglet> --purge
<sigglet> apt-get --purge remove gftp
<neighborlee> sigglet, yes thats what I used
<neighborlee> made no difference
<sigglet> let me see the output from your cmd line
<neighborlee> here ?
<sigglet> in #linuxdojo would be fine
<neighborlee> ok
<thor|afk> apt-get remove --purge
* Kallicat looks around
<Kallicat> anyone know about setting up hotsync for a Palm?
<ubuntudave> if i run apt-get i get told "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<ubuntudave> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntudave>   apache-common: Depends: apache-utils (>= 1.3.33-3)
<ubuntudave> "
<kingsley> What's the proper way to disable xscreensaver?
<ubuntudave> but if i do that i get the error: " trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/htpasswd', which is also in package apache2-utilsdpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ubuntudave> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ubuntudave>  /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-utils_1.3.33-3_i386.deb"
<ubuntudave> does anyone have any ideas?
<Confiskeus> what is the ununtu clan?
<Confiskeus> *ubuntu
<Zindar> ubuntudave: try to remove apache2-utils... then retry
<ubuntudave> Zindar, trying that as we speak - i seem to be ending up in 'dependency' cycles and unable to remove anything =/
<Tarkus> can u minimize the windows you have open in linux?
<nandi> hi
<Zindar> tarkus: of course
<nandi> 2 questions
<ubuntudave> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntudave>   apache-common: Depends: apache-utils (>= 1.3.33-3)
<ubuntudave>   apache2-common: Depends: apache2-utils (= 2.0.53-4ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed"
<nandi> sudo error in warty
<nandi> "unable to find ubuntu via gethostname()
<Zindar> ubuntudave: remove apache-common, apache-utils....
<Zindar> for starter
<ubuntudave> okay
<Zindar> nandi: check your /etc/hosts... do you have "ubuntu" in there?
<ubuntudave> Zindar, apache-common remove fails: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntudave>   libapache-mod-php4: Depends: apache-common (>= 1.3.33) but it is not going to be installed"
<nandi> ok
<nandi> if yes then what
<Zindar> nandi: type "host ubuntu"
<Zindar> ubuntudave: well.. do you want apache1 or 2? if 2, then remove everything that depends on apache-common
<nandi> Zindar: can i login in cli instead of gui
<ubuntudave> Zindar, i'd go for 2 - but it seems impossible to remove the dependencies =/
<Zindar> nandi: sure.. what's that has to do with anything
<Zindar> ubuntudave: no.. it's doable... are you using apt-get remove?
<ubuntudave> yeah - 'sudo apt-get --purge remove X'
<nandi> Zindar: I am a old slack user hence the cli questiom
<Zindar> ubuntudave: if your dependencies are really messed up, sometimes it helps running "dpkg -r"... if it's "-r".. this so
<Zindar> nandi: sure.. go ahead
<blah09> i have a question for the xfce users present =)
<ubuntudave> okay thx will play about a bit more
<nandi> Zindar: how do i do it
<nandi> Zindar: instead of directly going to gnome let it go to cli
<Zindar> nandi: rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<ubuntudave> hey Zindar thanks - seems to have removed everything now
<Zindar> dave: good :)
<xbaez> hi
<xbaez> i'm a new user of ubuntu :)
<Kallicat> same here... can't get my palm to sync after following the howto :)
<SiRrUs> Kallicat same here
<SiRrUs> I know it will work cause it does through mandrake
<Kallicat> *nods* what kinda palm for you? mine's a zire 31
<SiRrUs> zire 72
<Kallicat> heh
<SiRrUs> just got it had you model previous
<Kallicat> *nods* yeah, they're good little toys
<SiRrUs> :)
<Kallicat> getting the palm up under linux is the last critical thing before I can go all linux
<SiRrUs> Like I said I know its possible I had it working with mandrake using jpilot
<Kallicat> yep
<Kallicat> I tried a dmesg | less to see if any of the error messages looked relevant, but none of 'em rang a bell
<Kallicat> not even to my two full time sysadmin buddies
<SiRrUs> but there got to be a way
<Kallicat> yah
<Kallicat> did you find the right device id for yours?
<SiRrUs> nope
<Kallicat> hrm, that might be your probelm
<Kallicat> *problem
<Tarkus> do i just burn the file "warty-release-live-i386.iso" onto a cd to make the live cd??
<thor|afk> Tarkus: make sure you burn it as a raw image
<Tarkus> how?
<thor|afk> Tarkus: else you'll just get an iso file
<thor|afk> Tarkus: I'm not familiar with nero
<Tarkus> im using roxio
<thor|afk> but there's an option to burn as an image
<Tarkus> roxio easy cd creator 5 platinum
<Tarkus> ok ill find it
<Tarkus> thanks
<Zindar> tarkus: usually "burn image"...
<qoke> hi.. ive read the faq re: getting Ubuntu running on MS Virtual PC, however, this reqs editing the XF86 config file
<qoke> is there any way to get the Ubuntu LIVE working under virtual PC ?
<qoke> (since the config file is static in the iso)
<comfrey_work> anyone aware of firefox crashing issues?
<comfrey_work> with warty?
<thoreauputic> comfrey_work: I haven't had firefox probems, no
<comfrey_work> interesting, i have 2 users on a multi-user system expereiancing crashes
* mgedmin radiates happyness directed towards ubuntu and gnome developers
<binks> dpkg --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<binks> dpkg: need an action option
<binks> can someone help me plz
<thoreauputic> comfrey_work: you might want to install the binary from mozilla.org for 1.0 , if you're comfortable with that
<binks> hi all so rude of me again
<comfrey_work> thoreauputic, good idea
<comfrey_work> i may give that a whirl
<qoke> sorry to ask again, but it there anyway to force X to load with 32bpp instead of 24bpp using Ubuntu LIVE ?
<thoreauputic> comfrey_work: works well here
<binks> has anyone an idea why i get the error with the dpkg cmd
<binks> dpkg --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<binks> dpkg: need an action option
<qoke> try
<qoke> dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<Zindar> oh.. do you come from the rpm world?
<binks> yes
<Zindar> you NEVER force anything in debian/ubuntu
<Zindar> :)
<Zindar> that's a big no no
<Zindar> :)
<qoke> unless the source pkg is corrupted somehow.. in which case you've got more important things to worry about :)
<binks> im just trying a tutorial from the forums to get the latest ati driers on
<qoke> binks: try add that -i i suggested above, that should help
<Zindar> bad tutorial.. where did you find it?
<binks> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15990&page=2&pp=10&highlight=ati+drivers
<Zindar> but you need the -i .. true
<binks> so use the i but not the force overwrite bit
<Zindar> I use the default ati-drivers... works fine for me
<qoke> use both
<binks> no 3d
<qoke> dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<qoke> a nice pkg *should* install without the force-overwrite.. but if the tut says you need it, put it in... (As Zindar explained, force-overwrite is _bad_ (tm) )
<ogra> binks: is there any reason not to use the ubuntu fglrx driver ?
<Kallicat> hrm, it looks like pilot-link package might have the necessary device code info for a zire series palm
<Kallicat> dunno that it'd solve my problem tho
<xtracto> hello, could someone help me mounting an external HD
<xtracto> i have already everything done, i can mount it with root
<binks> yes when i run tuxracer for me little boy the graphics are ll wrong
<xtracto> but cant see it in user mode
<xtracto> im mounting it in /mnt/disc directory
<qoke> xtracto: you cant mount it as another user, or you cant access it ?
<hawke_> Kallicat: There's nothing special about the zire
<xtracto> the directory is 777
<xtracto> I can mount it with any user
<xtracto> but can NOT access it
<xtracto> only with root
<xtracto> i trid editing fstab
<qoke> try unmount, chmod 0777 /mnt/disc, mount /mnt/disc; chmod 0777 /mnt/disc
<xtracto> and adding user option
<ogra> binks: hmm, so you try to install a 6.8.0 driver in hoary xorg 6.8.1 ? and expect that to work more proper then the tested drivers ?
<ogra> hmmm
<xtracto> nope, "you have no permissions to view contents"
<binks> still in warty m8 not hoary
* ogra has problems to follow that logic....
<binks> dpkg: error processing fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb (--install):
<binks>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<binks> Errors were encountered while processing:
<binks>  fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<ogra> with xorg ?
<xtracto> the directory /mnt/disc is 777 when unmonted
<qoke> and when mounted ?
<xtracto> but when mounted is dr-x
<xtracto> dr-x------
<qoke> remove the user option, and chmod 0777 /mnt/disc when its mounted
<xtracto> ok
<xtracto> should I put any option??
<qoke> defaults
<xtracto> defaults, rw or somethng else??
<xtracto> its a ntffs
<xtracto> ntfs*
<neighborlee> hey guys if anyone goes to install gftp..'gftp' alone wont work it gives dependency issues..you must use 'gftp-common' instead <<<...( sigglet )
<qoke> umm, probably defaults, rw (i assume NTFS module still reqs. an explicit RW)
<tarzeau> where do i forward bug reports about packages in ubuntu that i accidently get?
<neighborlee> btw..why do some installed apps not show up in menus?..is it the app maintainers goof or what....? ;-))
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: yes, and a dist-upgrade in warty wants to remove gftp
<ogra> tarzeau: youre a DD ?
<xtracto> i tried 'chmod 777 disc'
<tarzeau> ogra: no i haven't said that
<xtracto> read-only file system
<xtracto> =oS
<Kallicat> hawke: since my zire doesn't sync, it's kind of a problem for me...
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: only the ubuntu supported ones show up, I think
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, odd
<ogra> tarzeau: so what kind of bugreports do you get ?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, ahhh
<tarzeau> ogra: for a debian package. i'm a debian maintainer
<qoke> try mount -oremount,rw /mnt/disc
<SiRrUs> Kallicat if your still here I just did any time apt-update there are updates for gnome pilot
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: stuff from universe etc seems not to in general
<qoke> then try chmod
<xtracto> lol ok thnks
<ogra> tarzeau: oh, so i should have asked for DM then ;)
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, even before I upgraded gftp wouldn't install right
<ogra> tarzeau, which package ?
<tarzeau> ogra: cenon
<xtracto> lol no luck.. I can see the contents with root
<ogra> tarzeau: hmm, cant find it in ubuntu....
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: I think someone has messed with the deps in some od way - only noticed it yesterday
<xtracto> isnt it something in /dev/sda1???
<Kallicat> sirrus: ok, I'll check apt to see if gnome-pilot updates fix me
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, I think so too yes
<crypticreign> argh
<hawke_> Kallicat: Any program that handles pilots should handle the zire
<crypticreign> open office doesnt want to open any documents
<crypticreign> it freezes up
<tarzeau> ogra: don't ask me. the guy tells me he has ubuntu, and he has a problem. i have no idea what version, where from he gots the stuff
<scorpix> how can i change the time to the local time ?
<xtracto> just a thing, this disc has 3 partitions, and they are all ntfs
<binks> ok if i upgrade to hoary will it install latest ati drivers
<qoke> xtracto: not that im aware.. it may be the NTFS module..
<SiRrUs> hawke_ we have unfortunately not been able to make ours work
<xtracto> when i connected the disk, it recognizes 2 of them, and open sda4 and sda5
<hawke_> SiRrUs: What model?
<qoke> maybe try mount --bind /mnt/disc /mnt/disc2 (create disc2 drist and set perms)
<SiRrUs> z 72
<xtracto> ok ill try
<xtracto> crap...
<Kallicat> hawke: zire 31 here
<xtracto> all my music is in that partition
<xtracto> lol
<SiRrUs> oops zire 72
<xtracto> i want to listen to music!!
<xtracto> =oS
<hawke_> SiRrUs: Hmm, I have a '71
<ogra> tarzeau: currently the appropriate way is to forward them to the ubuntu-users list currently, until our bugtracker is ready.... you can also drop in to #ubuntu-motu , we care for the universe packages...but anyway its a bit strange...
<qoke> use disc3 then
<qoke> or whatever
<hawke_> SiRrUs: the only quirk is needing to tell apps to use ttyUSB1 rather than ttyUSB0
<SiRrUs> hawke_ yours is working with ubuntu?
<hawke_> SiRrUs: Yup
<SiRrUs> hmmm
<Kallicat> well, mine is set to ttyUSB1, and I followed the zire 31 howto, and it still doesn't work *g*
<hawke_> Kallicat: well, I can't speak for a 31..
<tarzeau> ogra: i can send to ubuntu-users without subscribing? what's the address if so?
<hawke_> or a 72 really.
<SiRrUs> I think i will try with this upgrade
<qoke> umm question.. is Hoary meant to prompt for a root password to set ?
<SiRrUs> the 31 71 and 72 should all be very similar
<SiRrUs> i know the 31 and 72 are
<ogra> tarzeau, <ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Alli> hi
<Kallicat> yeah, but for the 31 you have to set a device ID and do some other stuff to config files
<SiRrUs> hawke_ are you using jpilot?
<ogra> tarzeau, you csan send without subscription, but will get a message that your mail needs listmaster approval
<hawke_> SiRrUs: No, I've used kpilot and pilot-manager
<SiRrUs> hawke_ kpilot so your running kde on your Ubuntu
<xtracto> mmmm ...
<xtracto> no, this doesnt works...
<tarzeau> ogra: that's fine. sent
<Alli> can anyone give me some advice how to start an own script at startup?
<_thomas__> Im having a problem starting gnome. When i log in - the panels are drawn but then the system locks solid. no icons or menus, no cursor movement and i cant switch to a terminal. Ifi log into XFCE it works fine for about 30 seconds then i get the same problem. I think it may be a problem with one of the gtk libraries - any idea how i could track it down - which logs to view?
<hawke_> SiRrUs: Not at the moment, no...but I have, and got it working there.
<xtracto> what is the problem with this?? i disconnect and connect the usb drive again...
<SiRrUs> ah ok
<xtracto> 2 of the 3 partitions show
<hawke_> _thomas__: What kernel?
<xtracto> but no luck with my music
<ogra> tarzeau, also we have a whishlist for packages.... if you want to handle the bug, tell the user to add it to UniverseCandidates in the wiki....if your package is included, the MOTU team will cae for ubuntu bugs
<_thomas__> latest hoary
<hawke_> _thomas__: Try adding 'noinotify' to your kernel command line in grub
<hawke_> _thomas__: Or switch back to kernel 2.6.10-3
<tarzeau> ogra: is motu an african word for bugfixer ?
<hawke_> _thomas__: if you're using 2.6.10-4 that is.
<_thomas__> ah yea - i did remember reading that it was a bit buggy - if it works, how can i help find the problem?
<ogra> tarzeau: its the abbreviation of: masters of the universe :)
<hawke_> _thomas__: I think the problem is known
<xtracto> lol, now that i see, i have not sound also...
<xtracto> =oS
<ogra> tarzeau: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<_thomas__> hawke_: ok - ill go try
<_thomas__> thanks
<hawke_> _thomas__: Yup, good luck
<binks> do i just chage the warty bits to hoary in sources.list to upgrade
<SiRrUs> binks yes
<xtracto> does anyone know of another good distro based on debian??
<crypticreign> can anyone get openoffice to work?
<binks> then what do i do apt-get upgrade
<SiRrUs> apt-get update
<SiRrUs> dist-upgrade
<binks> :)
<neighborlee> I did  my smart upgrade and now when I click links in firefox to download something I'm getting a weird small window instead of the download dialogue box...whats causing and does anyone know of a fix ?LOL
<binks> fingers crossed
<thoreauputic> binks: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hawke_> xtracto: mepis
<hawke_> crypticreign: Works fine here last I checked.
<xtracto> ok thnks
<binks> i have a fresh install so al should be ok lol
<xtracto> I was using Mandrake
<xtracto> but i wanted to try a distro based on debian
<neighborlee> nm for now i'm just going to apt ephiphany
<xtracto> I am in a HP pavilion laptop
<zul> hehe
<xtracto> so I think lots of distros wont work...
<hawke_> xtracto: Mepis has a nice livecd with an installer, it's based around Debian and KDE.
<xtracto> cool
<xtracto> thnks
<hawke_> xtracto: But the live CD will let you try it and make sure it works on your hardware
<xtracto> cool
<xtracto> i tried that with ubuntu but i thnk livecd is just a morphix based cd no?
<xtracto> and anyway it wont boot up =oP
<thoreauputic> xtracto: yes - i tried the live CD and it had major issues, but Warty installed fine
<xtracto> well ppl, im back to Win, to download/burn/try Mepis
<xtracto> happy hacking!
<thoreauputic> :)
<hawke_> xtracto: good luck
<xtracto> u2 ... DC
<marcin_ant> hi!
<gstrummer> hello?
<marcin_ant> I got a question about ppp connections
<marcin_ant> I need to create ppp connection that will start on system boot
<marcin_ant> how to do this?
<gstrummer> I am trying to play some songs, but when I play them totem says cannot open file X
<hawke_> marcin_ant: I can't remember, been a long time since I used PPP.  Unless you mean PPPoE
<gstrummer> failed to open; erason unknown
<gstrummer> it actually pops up twice
<gstrummer> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: just a guess, but if you used pppconfig to set it up, just ading the commans "pon" at the end of /etc/init,d/bootmisc.sh should work
<hawke_> Does gnome pilot have any user interface, other than preferences?
<crypticreign> hawke_: it works as good on hoary as it did on warty  - it startsup but thats it
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: haven't tried it, but it's worth a go
<marcin_ant> hawke: unfortunately not PPPoE I need this for GPRS connection
<hawke_> marcin_ant: OK, can't help you then. :-)
<marcin_ant> hawke: this connection is unlimited (time and bandwith) so it works simmilar to pppoe
<morchuboo> hawke_: the noinotify option worked.. Thanks
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: try my suggestion: set up with pppconfig then add pon to that script
<hawke_> morchuboo: Awesome.
<marcin_ant> hawke: but technically it is not pppoe
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<hawke_> morchuboo: Should be fixed in the next (Ubuntu) kernel release.
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: and another thing maybe you know how to make this connection to reconnect everytime it's broken?
<morchuboo> hawke_: Thanks
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: not really - but you could write a little script to do it when the ppp0 interface goes down, I suppose
<thoreauputic> or ppp1 or whatever you have
<Snipper_> hey anyone be able to help me with a usb problem
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: ok trying... I'll write script and add it to cron maybe...
<marcin_ant> thoreauputic: thx
<AcidWolf> is there something else i can use for email besides evolution cause its not working :(
<AcidWolf> its being difficuilt
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: I think it would need to be set to run when/if the ppp daemon ies
<AcidWolf> grrrrrrrrr
<thoreauputic> *dies
* AcidWolf dies with thoreauputic
<hawke_> AcidWolf: Mozilla?
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<AcidWolf> hmmm Mozilla eh
<AcidWolf> tell me more of this Mozilla
<hawke_> AcidWolf: either mozilla-firefox or mozilla-mailnews
<AcidWolf> i have FireFox
<AcidWolf> its webbrowser
<AcidWolf> lol
<rel> anything to burn dvd's with, except for k3b?
<AcidWolf> or so i thought
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: it is
<thoreauputic> rel: gnomebaker
<morchuboo> Snipper_: noone can help if you dont ask - tell us what's up and we will help if we can
<thoreauputic> rel: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/   for ubuntu packages
<Clas> I need help with install, I would like to do a network install
<Clas> Is that possible
<AcidWolf> thoreauputic how does firefox or thunder bird solve my issue
<thoreauputic> thunderbird is a mail client
<rel> thoreauputic, ok, ty. hope they have x64 packages
<AcidWolf> oh
<thoreauputic> rel: that I xdoubt :(
<thoreauputic> I doubt
<rel> thoreauputic, :(
<rel> thoreauputic, then nothing left to install k3b and its clan of deps
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<thoreauputic> rel: or get the source and compile it
<AcidWolf> hmmmmmm
<AcidWolf> yes i did that
<AcidWolf> its installing
<thoreauputic> ok
<AcidWolf> thank you :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<hawke_> rel: How about grave...something
<thoreauputic> graveman
<hawke_> yes
<hawke_> Is that any good?
* AcidWolf sends thoreauputic a gift basket and a case of red bull 
<AcidWolf> :)
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: thank you :)
<rel> hawke, seen that, installed it. but version 0.3.8 sups dvd. and in repo onlt 0.3.6
<AcidWolf> oh wow look @ that 4am
<pignu> Hello, just got one question, How do I change X resolution?.. I did run xf86config, but it didnt update the resolution, :/
<AcidWolf> aaah to hell with it
<AcidWolf> ill just pull an all nighter
<hawke_> rel: Ah, OK
* AcidWolf <----- moving to the USA gotta get used to the unusual hours 
<ulisse> hi all
<stuNNed> pignu: you really shouldn't need to run that
<CountDown> Hey hawke_, bborkk here.  I figured out the wxPython problem.
<FHacktor> how to hear music with flash in mozilla? i have the mozilla plugin in my system but i can't hear any music i think i need to install some codecs can someone help me plz?
<rel> thoreauputic, wget source and then ./configure etc? or deb-src?
<pignu> well, im down on a very low resolution, and from the gui, I can't change it to higher
<hawke_> CountDown: Oh?  What was it?
<ulisse> I'm having troubles with hoary, booting with the latest kernel gnome hangs after a while...
<hawke_> FHacktor: Kill esound and/or polypaudio
<ulisse> is it a known issue?
<Kokey> pignu, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<CountDown> hawke_: Turns out my PYTHONPATH variable wasn't set and wxPython2.4 didn't know how to deal with multiple installs of wxPython without it.
<hawke_> ulisse: Yes.
<ulisse> ok
<Solarwinds> HI
<Hexadecimal> Hello, Solarwinds.
<hawke_> ulisse: Add "noinotify" to your kernel commandline in grub
<morchuboo> ulisse: add noinotify to your kernel options
<pignu> thx, ^_^
<morchuboo> hawke_,  :P
<Hexadecimal> Who can help me install a nic driver?
<hawke_> morchuboo: :-)
<Solarwinds> I would like to change the login splash, Need help...
<hawke_> morchuboo: beat you by a smidgen
<Kokey> hawke, what that do?
<morchuboo> hawke: lol
<CountDown> Kokey: What does what do?
<hawke_> CountDown: Ah, that makes sense I suppose.  Fun fun.
<hawke_> Kokey: Turns off inotify...
<CountDown> hawke_: More fun than I was looking for, but at least everything works now.
<rel> does inotify clash with gamin?
<CountDown> hawke_: inotify is some sort of interrupt handler or something?
<ulisse> hawke_, morchuboo : done, thanks. Now I'm ready for the next problem...
<CountDown> rel: I think so.  I had problems with gamin before I added noinotify.
<hawke_> rel: In kernel 2.6.10-4, there's something wrong...*shrug*
<rel> CountDown, it traces fs changes on idone level
<hawke_> CountDown: I think it's some sort of mechanism where the kernel notifies a process when a file changes.
<CountDown> That makes sense.
<ulisse> I can get nomore USB mass devices auto mounted, or better: they mount, but don't show in Computer:// or desktop
<hawke_> CountDown: So you got picard to work?
<rel> i know there is a patch for gamin to work with latetst inotify version
<CountDown> hawke_: What is picard?  You mentioned that yesterday.
<morchuboo> ulisse: thats a known problem - being worked on
<ulisse> ok, I'll wait
<hawke_> CountDown: Oh, n/m then...I figured that's what you were trying to use since you agreed when I mentioned it yesterday.  It's the next-gen musicbrainz tagger application.
<ulisse> it is nice to know that I'm not alone :-)
<hawke_> CountDown: It's the only thing I've seen that depends on wxpython2.5.3
<CountDown> hawke_: Oh, right.  No, I just knew that it was wxPython-based.
<CountDown> hawke_: My code depends on wxpython2.5.3.  :)
<ulisse> morchuboo, is it the same issue for cdrom and dvd devices?
<hawke_> CountDown: Gotcha.  What code is that? :-)
<CountDown> hawke_: I'm writing a couple of things.  One is a featureful low-level serial port terminal.
<morchuboo> ulisse: yep its a gamin problem
<morchuboo> ulisse: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4066
<CountDown> hawke_: Another is an interface for monitoring and controlling wireless sensor networks.
<morchuboo> ulisse: and https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5176
<warty> .
<ulisse> morchuboo, thanks a lot, now I'll stop annoyng you...
<hawke_> CountDown: cool
<CountDown> hawke_: Well, hopefully it will be when I'm finished.  :)
<morchuboo> ulisse: np - its what we are all in here for - help out when we can
<baluba> hi
<DrArcHeH> how would i prevent partitions to be autodetected with the livecd?
<DrArcHeH> or disable a specific harddisk?
<DrArcHeH> can't find any option
<morchuboo> DrArcHeH: unmount it afterwards?
<thoreauputic> DrArcHeH: what are you trying to do?
<DrArcHeH> well, one of my harddrives is damaged
<ulisse> morchuboo, I know, but I should learn to search bugzilla before coming here :-)
<DrArcHeH> and it makes the partition autodetection hang
<neighborlee> my desktop background is working..I just added a new jpg via add wallpaper but it wont show up...known issue ?
<DrArcHeH> morchuboo: so i can't even get to my shell
<Vilijo> if I wand to install windows apps and games, I need to install VMware or Qemu? VMware being commercial and Qemu being slow and non-compatible with some software and not easy to install?
<ulisse> Another thing: yesterday a boot-up disk check failed reporting about "7.3 % non contiguou", what should I do?
<Amaranth> how is qemu non-compatible?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: just dragging an image onto the dialogue should work
<Amaranth> and qemu has this accelerator thing that just got released that makes it "near-native"
<Vilijo> Amaranth oh it is as compatible as vmware is
<morchuboo> DrArcHeH: oh i see
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, nope
<baluba> i've this problem with gnome-panel segfaulting in a loop, which arose out of nowhere. i tried moving all gnome hidden dirs and wiping out /tmp/ but nothing changed
<Vilijo> Amaranth is qemu hard to install? how much do I need to read manuals and how much I can go on with on-screen guide?
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: :(
<morchuboo> Vilijo: Im running Cedega for games - costs 15 for 3 months but thats all you have to pay. It runs World of Warcraft just fine :)
<belch> daoes anyone suceeded with using the prism54g on ubuntu?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, very odd.its always worked before in warty..hmmmmmm
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: the background is part of nauilus (desktop)
<thoreauputic> *nautilus
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, not sure why that would cause it not to work as usual but...
<Vilijo> well, I would rather try qemu if it can run those 2 games I need to play. virtual pool 3 and Pro evolution soccer 4.
<Amaranth> Vilijo: Neither one of them support hardware accelerated graphics.
<Amaranth> Vilijo: DirectX will use software rendering.
<baluba> ah-ha to session registered for gnome-panel
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: hmm - maybe try killall nautilus && nautilus to see if it regenerates?
<neighborlee> ok
<smckay> Anyone have troubles loading gnome after upgrading to linux-2.6.10-4?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, very odd..k thx that worked...weirdddd
<Vilijo> oh, so pes4 wouldn't work probably
<CountDown> smckay: Nope.
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, first time i've seen the background act like that
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: bug in nautilus I'd say
<neighborlee> yup indeed
<neighborlee> nautilus really can be a pig LOL
<thoreauputic> indeed - i use the rox filer mostly
<neighborlee> its nice but I prefer I think 'gentoo' file manager...really kewl and so fast to load
<neighborlee> but nautilus has some nice features yes
<neighborlee> ah yeah...rox...
<neighborlee> I gotta try that sometime
<smckay> Strange, I upgraded, rebooted, then logged in.  Gnome locks starting the panel.  Went back to 2.6.10-3 no problems.  Even reinstalled, upgraded to hoary, same thing.
<smckay> But 2.6.10-3 works
<hawke_> smckay: add "noinotify" to the kernel commandline parameters
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: very configurable, has thumbnails, quite quick
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, hmm thumbnails huh
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, I def. must try it LOL
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: it also doesn't pollute my desktop with unwanted windows ;)
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, LOL yeah
<neighborlee> yeah I dont like that at all either
<smckay> hawke_: thx I'll try that
<davix> why does my sshd block after a few days?
<thoreauputic> davix: it gets tired? <j/k>
<davix> yeah, prob.
<smckay> Thx hawke_ that worked
<hawke-afk> smckay: hawkesome
<smckay> Anyone running fluxbox?  Is fluxbox-gerenate-menu not included?
<thoreauputic> smckay: which version?
<thoreauputic> smckay: I have a recent one that includes it (0.9.12)
<thoreauputic> smckay: the one in the ubuntu repositories is quite old
<smckay> thoreauputic: ah, I'm running 0.9.9-1
<smckay> Did you compile the 0.9.12 version yourself?
<thoreauputic> ok - that's pretty recent
<AndyR> hi all
<thoreauputic> smckay: yes I compiled it
<alumik> hello
<AndyR> can anyone help me with a zip drive in hoary?
<thoreauputic> smckay: I have a checkinstall deb of it here somewhere if you're interested in trying that: compiled on warty
<smckay> There's a .deb on http://logicvortex.net/debian/fluxbox/ for 0.9.11, I'll try that.
<thoreauputic> OK
<alumik> AndyR: a parallel zip drive?
<AndyR> no atapi ide
<AndyR> i have it mounting and unmounting ok
<AndyR> but eject in gnome-volume-manager doesnt work
<sjoerd> AndyR: gnome-volume-manager doesn't eject
<alumik> AndyR: any error message?
<AndyR> as it points to /dev/hdd4
<SiRrUs> good afternoon guys
<alumik> AndyR: I see... you can't eject a partition
<Bandit> and a great afternoon to you as well SiRrUs
<alumik> AndyR: i'm not sure, but the problem can be in udev
<Bandit> dont mind the rest they never say hi to anyone :)
<thoreauputic> Hi Bandit ;-)
<Tomcat_> Can anybody explain why xfce is in universe, but is an Ubuntu package?
<davix> whats xfce?
<alumik> not supported but modified by ubuntu developers
<thoreauputic> davix: window manager/desktop
<davix> ah.
<robertj^> alumik: not all universe packages are modified by the developers
<steven__>  /msg nickserv link ThePainter ThePainter666
<thoreauputic> brought to you by the Masters of the Universe
<Dave2> oops?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<robertj^> universe packages can be autobuilt from Debian even if there are no mods
<robertj^> if it's in Debian, and it builds, it will almost always find its way into universe
<thoreauputic> steven__: time to change your password ;)
<robertj^> plus there is other stuff in universe that is exclusive to Ubuntu (mostly newer stuff that just hasn't found its way upstream yet)
<robertj^> I think ;)
<SiRrUs> :)
<thoreauputic> steven__: ah, no I see... oops
<ThePainter> thor Hi Im new to this Ive just worked it out, I was steven.
* rt can't figure out why xawtv doesn't work properly.
<rt> it's like the bttv driver isn't working.
<SiRrUs> ThePainter did you change your password
<robertj^> rt ?
<ThePainter> I dont know I dont think Ive put a password in ?
<robertj^> rt: what's up?
<SiRrUs> steven__  /msg nickserv link ThePainter ThePainter666
<bodhi> how can i change the default kernel in grub?
<CountDown> bodhi: You can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<ThePainter> yes thats what I typed i like it said on the freenode page ?
<CountDown> bodhi: I think the order of the kernels in that file determines the order grub uses them.  I'm just guessing, though.
<ThePainter> dont know what Im doing really
<bodhi> ok
<thoreauputic> ThePainter: is your other nick ThePainter666 ?
<CountDown> bodhi: In particular, I would look into it further before changing anything.
<ThePainter> yes
<tjostolf> bodhi: at the top of menu.lst there is a line: default
<bodhi> yes, CountDown, I am checking a grub manual
<thoreauputic> ThePainter: OK I guess you didn't expose your password with that mistake then
<bodhi> really? ok, wait a minute, tjostolf
<SiRrUs> :)
<tjostolf> bodhi: if you type 0 there the top entry boots
<ThePainter> It said to type that with two nicknames and it links them but it posted it instead ?
<tjostolf> bodhi: type 1 and the second entry boots .. so on
<thoreauputic> ThePainter: you probably had a space before the /
<bodhi> ok, tjostolf, should I do someting like "lilo"?
<ThePainter> Ill try it agian
<thoreauputic> ThePainter: so it went into the channel instead of to nickserv
<tjostolf> bodhi: no, do nothing more. just reboot
<bodhi> ok, tjostolf
<tjostolf> bodhi:  good luck
<thoreauputic> ThePainter: tip - change to the freenode chan before entering /msg nickserv commands in case you accidentally expose your pass
<tjostolf> bodhi: but of course read info grub
<bodhi> ok, thank you very much
<ThePainter> I see it worked that time without the space
<sleeper> hi
<sleeper> i need a program similar to dreamweaver and other similar to flash mx
<djtansey> how do you check (from the command line) that all removable devices are unmounted?i'd like to add it to my laptop suspend script
<sleeper> what can i use?
<YankDownUnder> sleeper: NVU
<sleeper> and to do flash ?
<bodhi> tjostolf, should i count "recovery" entries in menu.lst to set default?
<YankDownUnder> sleeper: NVU
<sleeper> i can do two things with nvu?
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: NVU does flash?
<tjostolf> bodhi: i think so
<sleeper> mmmmmm
<bluefoxicy> mmmm bj. . .
<palfi> :)
<sleeper> i dont find it
<sleeper> where can i get it?
<thoreauputic> sleeper: read ubuntuguide.org - it tells you how to find and install it
<sleeper> ok
<sleeper> thx
<ThePainter> sleeper: You can run Flash MX via Crossover Office, dont know if this helps ?
<sleeper> ? sry my english is very bad
<SiRrUs> sleeper np
<thoreauputic> sleeper: there's a #ubuntu-es I believe
<Cube-ness> anybody know anything about inoded enabled kerels causing kernel panic during hotplug startup?
<thoreauputic> sleeper: 14 people in #ubuntu-es at the moment
<sleeper> yes but nobody answer
<thoreauputic> sleeper: 2 minutes is not long ;)
<CountDown> Cube-ness: It's a problem with 2.6.10-4.  It's being worked on.
<thoreauputic> sleeper: have you read the links in the topic for that channel?
<ubuntudave> Cube-ness, check the forum - long thread on it
<sleeper> i am reading 1 helper about nvu
<sleeper> thx a lot
<CountDown> Cube-ness: Add the noinotify option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thenuke> should ubuntu work OK if change HD with ubuntu to another machine
<Darwin> Thenuke, no working
<thenuke> okeyp, but I dont want to believe you and still test it :D
<thoreauputic> thenuke: very unlikely unless the hardware is the same
<ubuntudave> anyone know why i'm getting this error installing php4 for apache2?: "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-utils_1.3.33-3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ubuntudave>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/htpasswd', which is also in package apache2-utilsdpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)"
<thenuke> I can switch over the nic and display adapter
<thenuke> and I can switch over the cpu
<thenuke> humm, let's see, so only the motherboard is changed
<ThePainter> thenuke: I suppose you would have to have it in the same position ie' slave, master or the partitons nums would change
<fc9k|alt> guys, i'm competely new to linux and am currently installing ubuntu through virtualpc.  is this a bad idea?
<thenuke> ThePainter: indeed, although that would be easy to fix as I have grub
<gstrummer> hi everyone, i'm trying to play a wma file, i was told the only way to do it is with mplayer?
<gstrummer> is that true?
<ironwolf> anyone able to get jre1.4.2 working with firefox on hoary? I've linked the libjava...so into /usr/lib/mozilla and enabled java, but can't seem to get it to show any applets.  Advice?
<K00pa-Rul3X> help me channel of ubuntu spanis?
<K00pa-Rul3X> help me channel of ubuntu spanish?
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: why 1.4.2? isn't the latest one 1.5 or so?
<thoreauputic> K00pa-Rul3X: #ubuntu-es
<CountDown> K00pa-Rul3X: #ubuntu-es?
<BockBilbo> K00pa-Rul3X, #ubuntu-es
<K00pa-Rul3X> no
<BockBilbo> K00pa-Rul3X, yes
<gstrummer> so i guess what i'm trying to do is install mplayer, can i just apt-get install mplayer?
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: I'll get working whatever will work.  My need is 1.4.2 or better, I tried 1.5.0 didn't work, tried 1.4.2, same results.  I just need it to work.
<CountDown> gstrummer: You have to add multiverse, I think.
<wezzer> gstrummer: check ubuntuforums.org
<wezzer> -> howto
<wezzer> there is good manual how to install mplayer and codecs
<K00pa-Rul3X> #it ubuntu-is it is not the ubuntu channel in Spanish
<CountDown> gstrummer: what wezzer said.
<K00pa-Rul3X> #ubuntu-es it is not the ubuntu channel in Spanish
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: I used the howto on ubuntuguide.org - works here for 1.5
<ThePainter> fc9: I once installed mandrake on a Vpc but I couldnt get it to access any directories outside of the Vpc.
<gstrummer> ok, checking the site
<gstrummer> thanks
<Jet2k5> hey any of you guys here currently using cpu throttle?
<ThePainter> I followed that tut for MPlayer and half of the list to install had uninstallable dependenies
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: you might need /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox BTW for plugins etc
<Cube-ness> well crap.. noinotify didnt work.. still hangs at hotplug.. kernel 2.6.8 was the last kernel that worked for me
<ThePainter> I find VLC plays just about everything and its only one file to insall. But I havent tried WMA on it cos Ive got non
<ThePainter> I tried to upgrade to Hoary today but I last my mouse and keyboard after a reboot and had to pull the plug and reinstall Warty
<Darwin> i nedd change firefox to 1.0?
<error_29> Darwin:  the information on this page worked for me:http://desktopos.com/ubuntu-starter-guide/
<mz2> huh? tomboy seems to distribute its own mono
<mz2> that's not nice
<mz2> the ubuntu binary
<mz2> or rather, libdbus-cli
<mz2> does
<mz2> cil
<thoreauputic> error_29: that looks like just a mirror of http://ubuntuguide.org
<error_29> thoreauputic, you're right, if it's the "unofficial" guide
<error_29> I got a little over enthusiastic with that page and accidentally backported a lot more stuff than I needed...
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: so.../usr/lib/mozilla-firefox worked, /usr/lib/mozilla did not.. thanks for that tip.  It's working now with 1.5.0
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: heh - I think java is evil anyway, so I enabled it for mozilla but not firefox (use moz if I need it)\
<error_29> Can anyone tell me why xterm gave me an error when I tried to chmod Realplayer, but Gnome terminal worked?
<ubuntudave> hey guys - is it possible to install php4 for apache2 via package manager? only the php4 dependencies are apache(not2) ?
<error_29> Am I not supposed to use xterm, what's it for, is it missing features...?
<ironwolf> thoreauputic: it's part of my job to use this particular applet, and the deal is, if I can get it working with Ubuntu, I don't ever have to boot Windows.  So needless to say, I'm motivated. :)
<thoreauputic> error_29: I doubt that it was a question of xterm vs gnome-terminal - some other weirdness there
<thoreauputic> ironwolf: ah, yes that's a different thing :) I understand - I have the luxury of not *having* to use it :)
<error_29> hmm, guess so thoreauputic --
<thoreauputic> error_29: a shell is a shell is a shell (if you follow me)
<Darwin> what is name the pack java? For apt-get
<error_29> prefer xterm 'cause the gnome thing is sluggish on my system
<thoreauputic> error_29: yes it's slow to start and heavier on resources
<error_29> Maybe my shell is cracked, thoreauputic :-
<thoreauputic> error_29: try aterm - even lighter
<thenuke> Darwin: ubuntu wiki has guide for installing java, so I dont know if it is better to do that way, than apting
<error_29> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> error_29: aterm can look cool too, if that's important to you: try aterm -tr -sh 80 -bg back -fg white    for instance
<Darwin> thank thenuke...i am novate in ubuntu...so is very bad my english
<Darwin> i speak spanish
<error_29> heh, you read my mind thoreauputic - gnome terminal doesn't stand out from the other windows, problem for me
<LinuxJones> Darwin, there is a spanish speaking ubuntu channel as well
<thoreauputic> error_29: aterm has lots of options for transparency etc - you can also lose scrollbars by using the +sb switch if you wish (all in the man page, of course)
<error_29> Darwin, sorry missed the first part of your query:  excellent Spanish guide here: http://guia-ubuntu.org
<error_29> (it's a translation of the other guide)
<error_29> installing aterm now, thoreauputic !  (weird, I thought I already had it...)
<Darwin> linuxjones, they participants the channel #ubuntu-es is sleep...(los participantes de ese canal en espaol estan como dormidos)
<thoreauputic> error_29: :)
<Darwin> thank, error 29...i go
<error_29> Cool! groovy, there it is, thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> error_29: no worries, enjoy :)
<error_29> Estan dormiendo de ubuntu, Darwin
<Darwin> yes error 29, the channel #ubuntu-es...no speaking
<error_29> but I swear to god, xterm was acting like an alien shell
<ubuntudave> can anyone help me explain this? :"E: /var/cache/apt/archives/apache-utils_1.3.33-3_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/htpasswd', which is also in package apache2-utils"?
<thenuke> error_29: yes yes.. take this red pills twice a day and you wont see alien terminals anymore
<error_29> Ubuntistas perisozas, Darwin
<hawke_> UbuntuBot: htpasswd is in both apache-utils and apache2-utils
<Darwin> yes...perozoso
<hawke_> er
<hawke_> ubuntudave:  htpasswd is in both apache-utils and apache2-utils
<ubuntudave> hawke, so do i need to do anything about the problem?
<hawke_> ubuntudave: pick either apache or apache2 :-)
<hawke_> ubuntudave: remove whichever of apache2-utils and apache-utils you do not want.
<ubuntudave> i did, but the php4 install asks for the apache-utils not apache2 =/
<error_29> I swear to god, xterm was saying "too few arguments" with chmod on a file that worked fine in gnome terminal!
<stvn> ubuntudave: try first installing apache2-utils and then php
<ubuntudave> okay
<ubuntudave> thanks
<error_29> Xterm wanted an argument, I prefered not to argue, aterm it is till it gets argumenative
<stvn> ubuntudave: I had a similar problem when i installed php and apache2 together, php kept asking for apache
<thoreauputic> error_29: it's a fiendish plot by the gnome developers to get you locked in to gnome-terminal ;-)
<hawke_> ubuntudave: I don't even see php depending on apache-utils or apache2-utils
<error_29> gnome is trying to become windows
<error_29> no no I didn't mean it!
<hawke_> error_29: Really?  I think it's closer to Macintosh.  And that's good.
<stvn> error_29: as in the lead desktop environment in the world? ;)
<error_29> there you are stvn, but earned this time! :-)
<ubuntudave> hawke, if i try to remove apache-common and leave apache2-common i get told that libapache-mod-php4 and php4 will be removed
<stvn> ubuntudave: let it remove it, then install php4 again, it'll use libapache2-mod-php4
<error_29> I like the interface, but am I a heretic if I say I like a lot of kde's basic apps a lot better?
<Klaas> Good evening everybody.
<ubuntudave> okay
<hawke_> ubuntudave: install libapache2-mod-php4
<jinx_> hey guys - how come every time gnome starts (i'm running warty btw) I get a message box saying 'you must run this program as a root user' ?
<jinx_> it doesn't say which program
<error_29> I was happy, naive noob that I am, to realize that I can have the best of both worlds
<OrangeSlice> alright, problem:  I need gnome-sharp, and it isn't anywhere on the internet.  help me :p
<thoreauputic> error_29: shame! shame! burn the heretic!
<topyli> anybody coming to debconf this summer?
<error_29> kicker kicks in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> error_29: I use fluxbox anyway :)
<OrangeSlice> not to mention gconf-sharp.  I assumed these would have been installed with gtksharp when I compiled it >;(
<Riddell> error_29: not at all, I fully encourage you (so long as you don't start any flame wars :)
<stvn> OrangeSlice: you mean libgnome-cil ?
<OrangeSlice> yeah maybe
<error_29> I like blackbox, what I've seen of it, but this is all still over my head
<hawke_> error_29: I agree with you on the KDE little-apps end
<thoreauputic> Riddell: but flame wars are so entertaining!  ;-)
<hawke_> error_29: In fact, I use kgpg under gnome. :-)
<error_29> terrific screen shot applet
<error_29> kicker hides better than gnome panels, which eat the space even when hidden
<Klaas> I've got a question concerning the ubuntu installer and hdparm, I was under the impression that the 2.6 kernel deprecates hdparm, why are you probed for params during the install?
<stvn> OrangeSlice: it replaces gnome-sharp, i have it, not sure if it's from hoary universe or mono-alioth
<OrangeSlice> seems to be in the backports
* thoreauputic 's only current kde app is kworldclock
<thoreauputic> I like the map... heh
<OrangeSlice> and... problem solved
<OrangeSlice> thanks
<stvn> np
<thoreauputic> Klaas: really? I didn't know hdparm was deprecated - seems a useful tool to me
<error_29> Is it just me, or is gnome using a mishmash of old(ugly) and new(very cool) icons?
<topyli> thoreauputic: so you have kworldclock and 40M of kde libs to go with it? ;)
<Klaas> thoreauputic: Quite confusing huh! On my pure-debian system I no longer use it, dma and all get set correctly by the kernel.
<error_29> and the icons as shown in icon choosing dialogs don't always match the ones actually showing up when I choose them
<thoreauputic> topyli: hehe... yeah - I tried to install k3b without success, so I still have the libs
<error_29> hola Darwin, que tal?
<Darwin> hola error_29
<thoreauputic> topyli: talk about wasting resources!
<Darwin> fail firefox :(
<error_29> hell, thoreauputic, I'll reinstall the whole kaboodle (heh) just to try out the apps
<Darwin> Error: No running window found
<Darwin> auto selected locale: en-US
<Darwin> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<topyli> thoreauputic: i used to have the libs for k3b but i replaced the lot with gnomebaker :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: I migrated to gnomebaker instead of k3b too
<error_29> kaboodle looks great, if not featureful, in gnome
<topyli> yeah, it's nice
<Pluk> how is gnomebaker now compared to k3b?
<thoreauputic> just haven't bothered to remove the kde libs - and hey, I like the map ;-)
<topyli> Pluk: it's ok functionally, and it's more gnomish
<ubuntudave> hey hawke php doesn't seem to be being passed from apache to php - i get 'downloads' when viewing php pages - how can i make apache2 load the php4 module?
<jontiz> ngon svensk hr
<error_29> Maps are good.  I stare at the gnome weathermap for whole seconds
<topyli> Pluk: you probably don't want to try and make video cd's or dvd's with it though
<Pluk> ubuntudave, you have libapache2-mod-php?
<Darwin> what instaling firefox? fail my ubuntu...
<ubuntudave> yeah
<error_29> momentico, Darwin...
<Pluk> then itsmost likely automatically
<Pluk> just restart apche2
<thoreauputic> error_29: well, since I don't have a life, little things please me ;-)
<ubuntudave> forcing reload now...
<Pluk> else check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Pluk> php4.load shoud be there
<ubuntudave> okay will do as php still not working
<error_29> Necistia leer "Como anadir repositorios extras" o como asi, Darwin
<topyli> thoreauputic: i always remove unused stuff. what i have installe i also have to update and support, so...
<Darwin> errro_29, intente instalar el java y luego plop ya no abre el firefox
<error_29> y, si ya tienes Firefox .9 o asi, puede "apt-get update" etc , Darwin
<Sparkle> enough with the spanish already :/
<ubuntudave> hey Pluk there's no php4.load
<error_29> Darwin, tiene tu tiempo, yo, tenia muchas problemas con eso (en dos idiomas).  Debes leer, y intenta
<Pluk> UbuntuBot, and in mods-available?
<Pluk> oops
<Pluk> darnit
<error_29> Darwin, mejor
<error_29> ooops
<Darwin> ok...error_29 ya lo estoy bajando con apt-get
<error_29> Mejor Google el asuntu
<error_29> (perdon por mi espanol horrible!)
<Sionide> grr
<ubuntudave> Pluk, theres php4.load.dpkg-new
<toothpick> Does ubuntu have a live cd nvidia install?
<Pluk> hmm weird
<Pluk> ur really sure libapache2-mod-php is installed?
<ubuntudave> yup according to package manager
<Pluk> maybe reinstall?
<ubuntudave> shall u uninstall everything and try fresh?
<ubuntudave> okay ;)
<Darwin> i understan you spanish, error_29
<error_29> Sparkle, if you'd prefer newbies keep asking and not understanding to someone trying to help 'em and move 'em along to their objective, bueno amigo ;-)
<Darwin> is good you spanish, error_29
<error_29> Gracias Darwin.  Is good you English too.:-)
<Darwin> thank...jjjiijijij
<Sionide> error_29, heh it's just rather annoying because "Si" is on my highlight, as some people call me Si... :P
<Sionide> as you know, it's also yes for spanish
<Sionide> i don't really mind!
<error_29> You know, maybe a raiding party of English speakers should hit the Spanish channels and wake 'em up.  I feel Darwin's pain; hard to find non-English activity sometimes
<error_29> Sionide, copacetic man I understand
<Sionide> eh?
<Sionide> double eh?
<error_29> copacetico Sionido
<and> argh. taken
<error_29> Really, I was just so enthused to be able to lecture someone to RTFM in a language not my own
<error_29> especially since I only started RTFM myself this morning
<topyli> what is rtfm in spanish?
<Sionide> well
<Sionide> i never knew what copacetic meant till now:P
<error_29> Hm, topyli,  stumping me there
<topyli> heh, probably depends on what the f stands for
<Darwin> error_29, the information in spanish in very low...is better intro channel in english than is
<Sionide> just in case anyone was wondering: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=copacetic
<error_29> HBO en espanol usually softens the profanity to a general "malidito" this and "maldito" that
<ubuntudave> hey Pluk and hawke_ thanks for help - got it working - uninstalled everything then did apache2, libapache2-,php2 - thanks for all the help (ps - apt-get screwed original installation)
<ubuntudave> php4*
<Pluk> yw ubuntudave
<error_29> Darwin, ok
<_jon_> anybody having a problem with gnome crashing while loading on hoary
<_jon_> ?
<nubeiro> had them on warty sometimes
<topyli> Sionide: "read the copacetic manual" :)
<Pluk> only gnome?
<Sionide> eh?
<Pluk> or the whole system
<error_29> Low is what I needed, Darwin.  Seguro que tienen mas en la red
<_jon_> whole system, but i think it's due to gnome
<nubeiro> _jon_, solved it rm-ing .Iceauth and .xsession-something
<topyli> Sionide: i was just pondering linguistic questions, don't mind me. thanks for the link anyway :)
<thoreauputic> _jon_: put noinotify in the kernel line of grub's menu.lst or revert to the previous kernel
<_jon_> i loaded xfce4 just fine
<Pluk> add noitnotify to you kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_jon_> hmm i'll try
<Pluk> noinotify*
<error_29> "copacetic" must be dating me.
<snarky> hey all, i can't seem to get hardware acceleration on hoary
<thoreauputic> _jon_: that's the work around
<snarky> i'm using nvidia
<snarky> and when i do the nvidia-glx-config enable step i get errors
<snarky> (i've installed all the packages for nvidia)
<topyli> error_29: nice word. i'm going to use it all the time in the near future ;)
<error_29> Copacetic, man
<snarky> any ideas?
<error_29> or , "man copacetic"
<error_29> heh heh
<topyli> linux is very copacetic!
<_jon_> will try to reboot into the kernel brb
<error_29> topyli, yer a quick study, dude
<JDigital> guys, I have been having eyestrain since installing ubuntu
<topyli> snarky: what sort of errors? not that i'm an nvidia expert
<error_29> JDigital, is that from enthusiasm, or bad fonts?
<JDigital> it might be a coincidence, or it might not
<snarky> topyli: weeeell, it tells me to configure it myself basically
<topyli> heh. very helpful isn't it
<error_29> JDigital, it's cause ubuntu just makes your machine so much more attractive to use
<snarky> topyli: and i keep trying to configure it with the dpkg-reconfigure, but it gets me nothing
<JDigital> heh
<error_29> you can't tear your eyes away
<JDigital> a sight for sore eyes
<snarky> topyli: and i tried to just edit the xorg.conf myself and just replace "nv" with "nvidia"
<snarky> is there anything else i need to do?
<error_29> A friend of mine, who's been losing sleep over ubuntu (in a good way)
<topyli> snarky: i've made all my problems go away a long time ago, by bying matrox cards :)
<error_29> ... said today, I never liked this laptop.  Now I like it.
<snarky> topyli: well this is a lappy, i don't have much of a choice
<JDigital> I have it in 85Hz/68.7Khz, but I wonder if the 68.7KHz part is the same as I had in windows
<topyli> ah
<hawke_> snarky: That's all you should have to do.
<snarky> hawke_: the X server crashes when i try to open it
<topyli> snarky: have you looked at the ubuntu wiki? you probably have
<topyli> they do have nice looking instructions there
<snarky> yeah it tells you to do nvidia-glx-config enable
<hawke_> snarky: do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<JDigital> like what if I run it in fiftysomething KHz
<snarky> yep all the nvidia stuff
<hawke_> snarky: And linux-restricted-modules?
<snarky> yes i do
<topyli> snarky: sorry, i'm really useless for you now
<snarky> it kinda cheesed me off cuz i'm on hoary and using the 2.6.8 kernel (sound doesnt work for me on 2.6.10 yet) and i had to carefully go back to the warty mirrors and get 2.6.8 stuff
<hawke_> snarky: What happens when you run "X" at a command line and then hit ctrl-alt-bksp to kill it?
<snarky> i had 3d working on hoary the last time i used it
<_jon_> gnome works, but i don't have sound
<snarky> hawke_: that restarts my x server
<hawke_> snarky: well, I suppose it crashes anyway...but what's the output say
<hawke_> snarky: what's in /var/log/XFree86.0.log?
<snarky> im on xorg
<snarky> but ill get that
<hawke_> Oh, right
<hawke_> yes. xorg
<_4strO> soir all
<snarky> heres the error
<snarky> which is weird
<snarky> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<snarky> and i have all the nvidia stuff installed
<morchuboo> Does anyone know if it is possible to use the creative prodikeys in linux?
<Pluk> snarky, lsmod |grep nvidia
<Darwin> error 29, look INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<Pluk> does that list the nvidia module?
<snarky> nvidia               4821556  0
<snarky> yep
<Darwin> i make apt-ger install --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<Darwin> apt-get
<viper12> when you went back to the 2.6.8 kernel, did you compile the nvidia driver modules with it? (I downgraded a bit o' go and without recompiling the module, I lost xs as well.
<viper12> (for snarky)
<snarky> viper12: i reinstalled all the nvidia stuff, is that all i needed to do?
<geppy> Why can you not make up a new genre for GRIP?
<hawke_> viper12: You shouldn't have to recompile unless you have a custom-compiled kernel
<hawke_> geppy: Because they're standardized
<geppy> hawke: That's dumb.
<hawke_> geppy: Yes
<Pluk> snarky, http://www.pastebin.com/ and post your xorg.conf there please
<viper12> shouldn't hawke.........but I had to d/g and it LOST the nvidia stuff completely until it was recompiled.
<snarky> k
<geppy> hawke:  They don't have "Christian", and they _definitely_ don't have stuff like "Mine"
<hawke_> geppy: It's an 8-bit number-to-text mapping.
<Darwin> what recover firefox?
<geppy> hawke: Oh.
<hawke_> geppy: Which is also stupid.
<hawke_> geppy: But then, that's ID3 tags for you. :-/
<geppy> hawke:  That means that I couldn't change it in the source, I take it.
<geppy> heh
<geppy> hawke:  But what about those of us who don't use ID3 tags, but only vorbis comments? =)
<hawke_> geppy: I know.  Personally I kinda ignore genre totally anyway
<_jon_> so i have gnome now, but esd can't find /dev/dsp
<hawke_> geppy: Since it's so vague to begin with
<geppy> hawke:  But, I mean, could I change it so that it allows me to change it to my own values, as I'm just inserting it as text into my FLAC files anyways? (Vorbis comments, not ID3)
<geppy> hawke:  It is a bit vague, but it's handy for organizing, especially because you have control over what genre they're named. ...or you should.
<baluba> hi
<snarky> Pluk: http://www.pastebin.com/245988
<hawke_> geppy: I don't know, really.  I imagine you could.
<geppy> hawke:  Alright, thanks.
<snarky> Pluk: i have a 17inch widescreen lappy monitor so those weird 1440x900 res's works, and with nv in place of nvidia it works good
<baluba> i've gnome-panel dying while parsing some config file. lookin at .xsessionerrors it states that '%' is not allowed in an entity. but i don't have the faintest idea what it is trying to parse
<hawke_> geppy: If you do it, I'd be interested in a patch for that. :-)
<geppy> hawke:  I'm a bit busy at the moment, but I might get around to it eventually. =)
<Pyrus> hi everyone
<Pyrus> anyvody still awake?
* hawke_ snores loudly.
<balor> Is there a mono development package around somewhere?
<Pyrus> I've got a question about the minimum requirements for ubuntu
<morchuboo> zzzz
<snarky> Pluk: ah i gotta go man, thanks for the help (i'll just rock no hardware accel for now)
<Pyrus> I've tried debian before and when installing it says that I should have more RAM but it works anyway, I saw that 24Megs is the minimum, anybody can confirm that?
<topyli> Pyrus: linux works with 4M of ram (or so they say). it's gnome that's hungry
<Pyrus> I'm not going to install any interfaces
<topyli> Pyrus: what are you going to do?
<Pyrus> 12 or 16, I should look how much RAM I have
<thoreauputic> balor: try apt-cache search mono | grep dev  ( seems to be some stuff in there)
<Weinberg> hi
<Weinberg> :d
<OrangeSlice> there's also http://www.mono-project.com/downloads/index.html#unstable
<Pyrus> topyli: put up a server that should be working as a firewall/router, but just that and only with the shell
<OrangeSlice> or am I thinking the wrong 'development' :P
* mjr rememberes running X and fvwm on a 486 with 5 megs of ram. Ahh, those were the slow, swapping days.
<mjr> -e
<topyli> Pyrus: a minimal debian install should work with 12M
<Pyrus> topyli: so ubuntu too?
<topyli> probably
<Weinberg> i was install ubunto and have une litle asks and i dont know
<Weinberg> any hear speak spanish?
<topyli> que?
<Pyrus> topyli: trying it out is the only way of finding out I guess?
<thoreauputic> Weinberg: #ubuntu-es
<Weinberg> tnks
<topyli> Pyrus: well, woody installs with 12M for sure. perhaps the new installer is more demanding, dunno
<Darwin> hola weinber..entra al #ubuntu-es
<Pyrus> thanks topyli, I'll find out when I install it :p
<topyli> yeah :)
<Pyrus> it's just that it's kind of strange that they SAY some minimum but it works with less :p
<morchuboo> Pyrus: the minimum is for the default desktop install
<Pyrus> anyway probably going to use a more up-to-date pc next time and then I've got 256Mb to work with, no more problems :)
<Pyrus> ah ok, thanks morchuboo
<topyli> Pyrus: well they are talking about a full desktop install i guess. also, the installers of redhat and others are quite hungry even if you wouldn't install much
<Jimi-Jam> hola
<Jimi-Jam> hi
<ubuntudave> anyone can help with my use of ndiswrapper?
<Jimi-Jam> anyone has tried to make work ubuntu on a laptop?
<thoreauputic> Jimi-Jam: lots of people :)
<Pyrus> it seems like ubuntu is really popular allready :)
<topyli> and some have come back alive to tell about it!
<Pyrus> lol
<Jimi-Jam> I have a hp pavillion zv5000 and Im trying to make work a live ubuntu
<lordan> Jimi-Jam, we're doing three laptop install here as I write
<Jimi-Jam> :)
<Jimi-Jam> but it doesn't want
<thoreauputic> Pyrus: topped the monthly chart on distrowatch recently
<Pyrus> good luck lordan :p
<Pyrus> how old is it exactly then? not more than a couple of months?
<Jimi-Jam> I looked on wiki and it says on my laptop I must put "noapic" option
<Jimi-Jam> but doesn't want
<viper12> In fact I'm using a laptop/ubuntu right now typing. :)
<thoreauputic> Pyrus: 4.10 Warty = 2004 10th month
<morchuboo> Pyrus: you might find this usefull: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<lordan> Pyrus, I'm not counting on any problems.. :-)
<thoreauputic> so Octber
<thoreauputic> October
<Pyrus> thanks again morchuboo :)
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: linux 2.6 and acpi have problems on many laptops
<morchuboo> Pyrus: its the miniram howto - about best config for a minimum setup
<Pyrus> that will help me a lot
<Jimi-Jam> topyli: but I boot on "ubuntu" option, not on "ubuntu with acpi" option
<Pyrus> but still graphic morchuboo?
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: but the live cd and the ubuntu install cd are completely different systems
<morchuboo> Pyrus: yep
<Pyrus> hmm I'm not actually gonna work graphically
<Jimi-Jam> Im speaking about live cd
<Pyrus> absolute minimum requirements :)
<Jimi-Jam> nobody can help me with live cd?
<morchuboo> Pyrus: well just do an expert / custom install then
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: yeah, that's morphix basically
<Jimi-Jam> I don't know morphix
<thoreauputic> Pyrus: the ubuntu installer is the Debian Sarge installer - so any docs on the sarge installer would be relevant
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: me neither :9
<morchuboo> Pyrus: gives you just a terminal to log in - no X at all - you can then add what you want - or what your hardware will get away with :P
<Pyrus> yes morchuboo, that's what I thought, I'm just going to have to try it
<Pyrus> ah sarge, thanks thoreauputic
<morchuboo> Pyrus: just remember apt-get update - to update the packages, apt-get install <package> to get and install something AND apt-cache to search for something that ou want to install to find its name
<thoreauputic> Pyrus: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<Tomcat_> Is there any project that has tried to do... "X forwarding takeover"? Like "screen" in a terminal, so you can start an X app on one PC, then continue it on another? Anybody know something? :)
<lordan> Tomcat_, heard about something like that a while ago
<lordan> just can't remember the name
<topyli> difficult
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: I think freenx can do something like that
<Jimi-Jam> it tells me: VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknow-block(9,0)
<Jimi-Jam> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<drgalaxy> Tomcat_ with XDM you can save your session and log in remotely (I think)
* _jon_ mutters something about vnc
<Guybrush|Numb> I'm trying the dist-upgrade to hoary
<Jimi-Jam> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(9,0)
<Pyrus> I'll just put in the cd once I received it from my friend and see what happens :p, it will only take one more week or something like that
<Guybrush|Numb> but i get a "x-window-system core" as "kept back"
<Jimi-Jam> what can I do?
<Guybrush|Numb> and it does not seem to install x-org
<qoke> hi, what is the default user/password for the Hoary live cd ? (searched the ubuntu site, and can seem to find it)
<Tomcat_> _jon_: VNC is great, the problem is that VNC doesn't really have the feel of X forwarding :)
<thoreauputic> Tomcat_: maybe look at the No MAchine site (they have client downloads) The server software is proprietary but freenx does the same thing
<Guybrush|Numb> anyone can help ?
<_jon_> Tomcat_: true, but it works cross platform nicely
<Tomcat_> Indeed.
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: your root device will probalby be something like hd0,0 to grub
<_jon_> Guybrush|Numb: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<morchuboo> Guybrush|Numb: If you manually tell it to install xserver-xorg it should do it. Then you can dist-upgrade it all
<Jimi-Jam> but
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: no it won't. you want the cd since you're running the live cd :)
<morchuboo> Guybrush|Numb: alternatively -f to force may work....
<Jimi-Jam> what is a "root device" ?
<_jon_> morchuboo: --force-yes might be what you mean
<Guybrush|Numb> i'm running dist-upgrade with "-d" aka download only, so i didn't do anything irrevocable yet
<Guybrush|Numb> should i install xorg before dist-upgrade ?
<topyli> Jimi-Jam: i'd think it's finding a place to find the system to boot
<topyli> what a sentence
<Jimi-Jam> ok
<Jimi-Jam> my dvdrom reader
<Jimi-Jam> is hdc
<Jimi-Jam> what is the option root I must put?
<topyli> so to grub it's probably hd1,0
<topyli> i miss lilo
<thoreauputic> topyli: it's still there if you want it ;-)
<topyli> yeah :)
<Pyrus> I can find the minimum RAM requirement for debian is 12Mb let's hope ubuntu is similar :)
<bloc76> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu for the first time and everything seemed fine, but when gnome starts I just get a black screen
<topyli> thoreauputic: as long as i can boot ok i don't care about the loader. but when a problem arises, believe me, you don't want to read the grub docs :)
<Guybrush|Numb> Pyrus: that is at least optimistic :)
<Pyrus> lol nice choice of words Guybrush|Numb
<thoreauputic> topyli: yeah, I find grub strange - but maybe it's just habit
<topyli> for woody 12 ia ok
<topyli> is ok
<qoke> plz can someone tell me the default login/password for the hoary live cd ?
<Guybrush|Numb> toply: well, plain console woody without more than a couple of services running :)
<topyli> thoreauputic: years of lilo don't just go away. but it's simpler. why do i need the power of grub just to boot one system? :o
<Guybrush|Numb> i ran slackware 9 on 8mb... but could not do much :)
<Pyrus> yes Guybrush|Numb, only console and some minor services
<_jon_> thoreauputic: when booting it says "i810_audio disabled in this configuration"
<topyli> Guybrush|Numb: that's the install we're talking about
<_jon_> but i want my audio :(
<thoreauputic> topyli: comprehensible howto on grub (well written)  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<Pyrus> Guybrush|Numb: dhcp, nat and the other stuff to run a nice router, also a firewall, that's probably it
<Guybrush|Numb> Pyrus: why ubuntu for such a basic system ? it isn't exactly it's best selling point, running on ultra-low end machines
<topyli> ooh well written grub docs!
* topyli looks immediately
<Guybrush|Numb> Pyrus: go for debian stable
<Pyrus> to get experience with that distro Guybrush|Numb
<Guybrush|Numb> at that level, debian and ubuntu are practically the same
<Guybrush|Numb> but debian stable is more.... stable :)
<Pyrus> I'm trying out Debian allready, maybe you're right, stay with Debian, ubuntu can't be that different
<topyli> "Give LILO the Boot and Grab Some GRUB". i like that :)
<thoreauputic> topyli: Schroder writes useful stuff
<bloc76> anyone have any ideas about this black screen after install?
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc76: go to console (alt+f1) and run ps -aux
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc76: and see which are the last processes spawned
<thoreauputic> topyli: more of her stuff here: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/article.php/1570651
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, ok, what am I looking for then?
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, i have to reboot to try this so I'm trying to get all the details first :)
<topyli> thoreauputic: yes! thanks, i'll save a bookmark for the latter so i can browse her stuff at leisure
<Pyrus> thx Guybrush|Numb I'll keep ubuntu for the moment this pc is out of date as a desktop and install it on this one (1GHz amd, 256Mb and lots more diskspace :p)
<thoreauputic> topyli: that rare thing, someone with a clue about linux who can make it comprehensible to mere mortals ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> you should take note of the last spawned processes (higher PIDs) excluding the shell you are sitting on (the last couple processes), see which is the last process that GNOME started and that is stuck
<topyli> thoreauputic: oh, that didn't sound right. you know what i mean and what i don't :)
<thoreauputic> hehe
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, k, thanks. I'm sure I'll be back in a couple minutes
<Guybrush|Numb> Pyrus: you welcome, i am convinced that ubuntu excels on the desktop, but good old debian woody is perfect for console and server usage
<topyli> thoreauputic: yes. doesn't seem like "for dummies" stuff still
<Pyrus> that's what I thought, but since ubuntu has more udates ... I thought that might be interesting too Guybrush|Numb
<thoreauputic> topyli: oh no - some of her articles are quite advanced and aimed at sysadmins etc
<Guybrush|Numb> i've never seen a free software project with such an helpful community, this is f**king awesome
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb: ah, it's called Ubuntu for a reason ;-)
<morchuboo> Guybrush|Numb: thats why most of us changed ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> Pyrus: for a firewall, woody is the best, few updates means there are fewer bugs ;-)
<topyli> thoreauputic: looking at the topics, most of it seems to be admin stuff
<Pyrus> also true :)
<topyli> Pyrus: i agree with Guybrush|Numb. for such a box, debian stable is the one
<Evaso> hi guys, what about pmount and udf writing in ubuntu?
<Evaso> is this actually working on hoary?
<thoreauputic> well time for a shower and a meeting (*groan*)
<Guybrush|Numb> Evaso: hi! I don't have a clue :)
<thoreauputic> see you all later...
<topyli> thoreauputic: bless you
<thoreauputic> topyli: :)
<Pyrus> thanks for the help you guys :) I don't know that much about ubuntu yet, apparently it's more of a desktop distro
<Guybrush|Numb> good day!
<Guybrush|Numb> Pyrus: u're right, the best one :)
<topyli> Pyrus: yes. it's unstable with support basically  :)
<Evaso> guybrush: clue?
<Guybrush|Numb> Evaso: i don't have any idea :-) but it was not polite not to salute you
<Evaso> what kernel actually has hoary?
<Klaas> current is 2.20
<Guybrush|Numb> topyli: what should i do, first install xorg and then dist-upgrade, or the other way around ?
<Klaas> Just installed ;-)
#ubuntu 2005-03-08
<SiRrUs> good evening folks
<Guybrush|Numb> hi
<morchuboo> Evaso: 2.6.10-4 at the moment
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, no go :(
<Klaas> Hello
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, alt+f1 didn't do anything
<Evaso> well, 2.6.10 has upstream support for packet writing on cd/dvd
<Klaas> bloc76: If you're in X try (ctrl + als + f1)
<johnnybezak> hey guys what file do i set my local ip in?
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc: stupid me, forgive the error
<Evaso> but what about fstab/pmount on ?
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc76: ctrl alt f1
<bloc76> lol
<bloc76> k
* Guybrush|Numb says sorry to bloc76
<Guybrush|Numb> i work too much on the console :)
<topyli> Guybrush|Numb: beats me. i'm on warty. :) i upgraded a box months ago and then i first dist-upgraded and worried about x afterwards. things may have changed
<Pyrus> thanks for the help guys, gotta go now, special thanks to topyli and Guybrush|Numb :)
<Guybrush|Numb> i have no idea, so i'll follow your way :)
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, gdmgreeater was the last process started
<Guybrush|Numb> bye
<SiRrUs> Evaso actually no kernel has hoary hoary has the 2.6.10 kernels tho
<Klaas> Guybrush|Numb: Do you have a working X already?
<topyli> Pyrus: good luck!
<Evaso> sirrus: well 2.6.10 has packet cd writing support
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: perfecly working, yes, but "apt-get dist-upgrade" keeps back x-window-system-core and does not get "xorg"
<SiRrUs> Evaso ok
<Klaas> try apt-cache show x-window-system-core
<Evaso> sirrus: but what abount mounting it as a writible media?
<Klaas> I believe xorg is a dependancy of it, so it should install xorg.
<SiRrUs> but like i said hoary has the 2.6.10 kernel series not the other way around
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc76: try apt-get reinstall gdm
<SiRrUs> Evaso do you have hoary or warty at the moment
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: checking...
<Evaso> sirrus: i had debian sid. in debian u must to install the udftools and to had the 2.6.10 kernel but u need to mount /dev/pkcdvd/0 or /dev/pkcdvd/1 device
<topyli> Guybrush|Numb: the upgrade may not be perfect. you may have to dist-upgrade many times until all the breakage is revealed :)
<topyli> and -f install a few
<topyli> times
<Evaso> sirrus: not /dev/hdd /dev/hdc cdrw drive
<Klaas> Guybrush: If you apt-get is, I think you should get a message telling you it will deinstall x86 and install xorg
<SiRrUs> Evaso so your not running ubuntu?
<Evaso> sirrus: yes but i want to solve the problem in debian or backporting it from ubuntu
<Guybrush|Numb> topyli: i see :)
<Evaso> sirrus: so upstream (debian) or ubuntu has this problem solved
<SiRrUs> Evaso if you install hpary you dont need to worry about that
<Evaso> sirrus: why?
<topyli> Guybrush|Numb: or be a man and run dselect :O
<SiRrUs> hoary even
<SiRrUs> no idea
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: apt-cache reveals 2 packages for x-wind..... one from xfree and one from xorg
<Klaas> Otopyli: Oh my god... please no not dselect...
<Guybrush|Numb> lol@topyli, i love debian/ubuntu exactly because it keeps the ugly stuff away :)
<SiRrUs> all i know is almost everything works with hoary from the start and everything worked with warty at the start
<topyli> Guybrush|Numb: i wish you don't have to uninstall xfree before installing xorg. that would be a chore
<Evaso> sirrus: u had packet writing available? had u tried to put in you cd burner an udf formatted cd? are u able to writing on it as a floppy or hardisk?
<Klaas> topyli: unless you jst dit a dpkg --set-selections
* Guybrush|Numb agrees
<SiRrUs> topyli why not use synaptic and install xorg from there
<topyli> Klaas: good point!
<Guybrush|Numb> i'll go with an upgrade, wish me good luck
<SiRrUs> Evaso like i said everything works
<Klaas> Guybrush: My apt-cache doesn't show an xfree, did you dist-upgrade, removing all warty sources?
<topyli> SiRrUs: dunno, i'm not the sportsman here, i run  warty like a good boy :)
<Guybrush|Numb> not yet, i'm waiting to start
<Evaso> sirrus: i think that hoary doesn't mount packet wrting with available writing support
<SiRrUs> ah ok
<Guybrush|Numb> i just did an "apt-get -d dist-upgrade"
<Klaas> Guybrush: Sorry, forgot that that's the whole point.
<Guybrush|Numb> to download the required stuff
<SiRrUs> Evaso suit yourself
<Guybrush|Numb> i'll go for the trust way, break it first and worry later
<Guybrush|Numb> so let's dist-upgrade :)
<topyli> i'm already asleep, i might as well go to bed
<morchuboo> Guybrush|Numb: always the best way :)
<Klaas> Guybrush: Have you altered your sources.list and update'd the cache? It should then only show new packages in the cache.
<SiRrUs> :)
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: i did, i'll recheck if i forgot any source
<Klaas> unless I'm mistaken.
<Guybrush|Numb> morchuboo: eheh
<bloc76> i got a mail about adding paths to /etc/X11/fs/config but that file doesn't exist
<morchuboo> Guybrush|Numb: many people have reported easier more smooth is to install fresh from an array CD
<Guybrush|Numb> morchuboo: i'll die before wiping out my perfect warty system :)
<Klaas> bloc76: Is it about font paths?
<morchuboo> Guybrush|Numb: but hey - I upgraded too so what am i on about
<karim> hi
<bloc76> Klaas, yes
<Guybrush|Numb> AND i backuped everything just in case :)
<Klaas> Hi
<karim> what is needed to make alsa work ?
<karim> should the sound module safe load ?
<Klaas> You could try altering your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<karim> self/safe
<Klaas> bloc76
<bloc76> Klaas, i did already
<bloc76> Klaas, would that cause gnome not to start up?
<karim> /etc/init.d/alsa start
<karim> Setting up ALSA...done (not loaded).
<Klaas> bloc76: Could be, did you check the X error log?
<morchuboo> karim: what sound card?
<karim> morchuboo, that's a power mac
<geppy> Say that I made a device "test" in my /etc/asound.conf, how would I refer to it as a hardware device? (e.g. hw:0,0)
<Klaas> bloc76: Look in /var/log for the file.
<bloc76> Klaas, nope
<bloc76> k
<Klaas> bloc76: Which X do you run?
<Guybrush|Numb> if i go offline abruptly, it's because the upgrade went kaboom :)
<karim> morchuboo, I am not sure which module should load. it was running fine few days ago
<morchuboo> karim: so what did you change?
<karim> morchuboo, nothing
<karim> morchuboo, well I moved some module in /etc/modules
<invitro> I'm having trouble installing Beagle on hoary, anyone willing to lend a hand?
<Klaas> Guybrush: If you'r uncertain about your X session, you could switch to a normal terminal to do the upgrade (usually safest).
<karim> but the problem was there before I did that
<jazzka> hi!
<invitro> I got rid of the incorrect dependency problem (with dbus-sharp) by editing the pkgconfig file, but then ran into this:
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: it's not reinstall X this time (kept back...) so i think i'll do the xorg install from console, u're righy
<jazzka> which is the best edonkey program? mldonkey, amule, ...?
<Guybrush|Numb> s/righy/right/
<borgista> jazzka, i recommend LimeWire instead.
<borgista> but for music, i'm partial to Nicotine(soulseek client)
<jazzka> borgista, is it available for ubuntu?
<invitro> when I try to compile Beagle from CVS I get a lot of errors about missing assemblys (that aren't really missing). It says "No such file or directory" but the file is there.
<borgista> yes.
<borgista> go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<borgista> and they have the easy instructions.
<MFen> anyone around who does virtual colo with ubuntu?
<jazzka> borgista, thanks
<Guybrush|Numb> let me say the upgrade is pretty impressive.... i wonder how the fuck a so complex system works at all :)
<tuxdisciple> Anyone on Hoary get a T22 laptop's sound working? The cs46xx module doesn't seem to like me...
<karim> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Guybrush|Numb> if someone asks me the best gree software project ever.... APT-GET :)
<tuxdisciple> karim, I saw exactly that error today
<Neil3> argh i'm bored with linux i have nothing to defragment or fix it just works too well!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neil3> no viruses to kill either
<MFen> Guybrush|Numb: hundreds of debian developers slaving away in anal-retentive ecstasy
<karim> tuxdisciple, could this be a problem of the package ?
<karim> tuxdisciple, I will try to downgrade
<mjr> Neil3, you should give GNU/Hurd a go, then ;)
<bloc76> Klaas, nothing in the log jumped out at me. a bunch of errors about font paths and it reverted to the default resolution for the vid card
<Neil3> hehe
<Bentley> hi, when booting with ubuntu install CD, I get the error "isolinux: disk error 01, AX=4200, drive 82".  any ideas?
<Guybrush|Numb> MFen: the goal and the results matter, all the rest are details :)
<bloc76> Neil3, you can get my linux to work if your bored ;)
<Bentley> it's an older PIII
<tuxdisciple> karim, I dunno, I've been trying to get this darn sound card working all day. I'm going to try the liveCD and see if it works soon
<MFen> Guybrush|Numb: agreed
<Neil3> haha
<Neil3> well bloc76 ask away ;)
<tuxdisciple> karim, What kind of card do you have?
<bloc76> Neil3, i just installed and when gnome starts i get a black screen
<Neil3> only thing that doesnt work so well is sound but thats cos this sound card is a piece of poop
<karim> tuxdisciple, it's a macintosh
<Neil3> ah
<Neil3> hoary?
<bloc76> Neil3, yes
<karim> ubuntu powerpc
<Neil3> cos quite a few people have had issues with it...
<Neil3> i'd suggest using warty then
<karim> so sound card is intergrated
<Nakah> hello, I have problems with my laptop's (IBM T40p) Bluetooth and my phone (Samsung D500)
<bloc76> Neil3, lol, i meant warty
<Neil3> hmm
<Nakah> With my phone I can't see my laptop
<tuxdisciple> karim, Yeah, mines on a Thinkpad T22
<Neil3> so x doesnt start
<bloc76> Neil3, sorry, new to ubuntu
<Guybrush|Numb> Nakah: that's an hard one :) don't hold too much hope :)
<bloc76> Neil3, nope
<Nakah> but with my laptop I can ping my phone
<Neil3> do you get the login screen?
<bloc76> Neil3, nope
<Klaas> Uhmm, does anybody know the hozsync/vertrefresh for 1024x68@60 Hz ?
<bloc76> Neil3, gdmgreeter is the last process started
<Neil3> i would suggest the ubuntu forums as being your first port of call
<bloc76> Neil3, i posted and am waiting for a reply
<MFen> so, nobody knows re: colo?
<bloc76> Neil3, thought i'd ask in here too
<Neil3> did you search around there?
<karim> ok I got sound, but I can't control the sound card
<bloc76> MFen, what about colo?
<Neil3> chances are someone else has had the same issues
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: is the res you wrote correct ?
<MFen> bloc76: i'm looking for a vendor
<bloc76> Neil3, they have but they haven't gotten an answer either
<tuxdisciple> karim, Heh... you are like 12 steps further than me. You downgraded?
<Neil3> hmm
<bloc76> MFen, for what?
<Klaas> Guybrush: Sorry?
<MFen> bloc76: colo?
<karim> tuxdisciple, no, I forceloaded the modules
<karim> with modprobe
<Guybrush|Numb> <Klaas> Uhmm, does anybody know the hozsync/vertrefresh for 1024x68@60 Hz ?
<Klaas> Guybrush: The resolution? nope, 1024x768@60Hz
<Neil3> and ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't do anything?
<bloc76> MFen, there are a million places to colo, what exactly do you need
<Klaas> Guybrush: Sorry!
<MFen> someone who does ubuntu colo
<bloc76> Neil3, ?
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: i thought it was some strange res :)
<BrianAnthony> how the hell do I un-install ati's fglrx driver =S
<MFen> virtual colo, that is
<bloc76> Neil3, i did a ctl+alt+f1 to get the cl
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: checking my modelines
<tuxdisciple> karim, See my modules load for the right card cs46xx... but alsa says there is no card
<MFen> i'm cheap and can't afford real colo
<borgista> why do you want to uninstall, BrianAnthony
<Klaas> Guybrush: I'm installing my laptop, and I don't remember anymore.
<borgista> ?
<Neil3> ctrl+alt+backspace tries to restart x
<Neil3> there is also a log that x makes
<BrianAnthony> borgista: I'm getting no direct rendering
<Neil3> did you check that out?
<karim> tuxdisciple, me too it still say there is no card
<bloc76> MFen, lol, don't know any ubuntu vds's
<karim> but I have sound ...
<BrianAnthony> borgista: I'm havign complete hell with it.
<karim> maybe it's going trough oss
<borgista> have you edited the XFree86Config-4 file?
<karim> I don't know
<MFen> bloc76: yeah. i figured i'd have seen them in google
<BrianAnthony> borgista: yeah
<Guybrush|Numb> no way
<bloc76> Neil3, the log has some warnings about font paths and it reverted to the defaul resolution
<joh> Anyone else here having problems with rhythmbox? When loading songs, it only manages to add a very few percent of them to the library...
<tuxdisciple> karim, All I still get is
<tuxdisciple> : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<borgista> tuxdisciple. modprobe the module.
<MFen> bwt, what does "array-5" mean?
<MFen> s/bwt/btw/
<BrianAnthony> borgista: I'm getting this error from the log (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<tuxdisciple> borgista, It's loaded
<Neil3> hmm
<Neil3> cant find fonts
<borgista> run sudo alsaconf
<Neil3> did you do a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Neil3> to grab latest updates
<karim> tuxdisciple, I got the same
<tuxdisciple> borgista, command not found... is that in a package?
<morchuboo> MFen: array cds are builds of the hoary testing version that are built every 2 weeks
<borgista> well... i've never had the problem BrianAnthony, sorry. I've somehow got my driver to work.
<Guybrush|Numb> Klaas: sorry, blocked by dist-upgrade, can't help
<BrianAnthony> borgista: did you get it from an apt-source?
<borgista> tuxdisciple....just go the alsa site and get "alsa-utils"
<Klaas> Guybrush: No problem
<borgista> No, BrianAnthony.
<borgista> I followed the instrucions of some Debian site.
<MFen> morchuboo: why "array"?
<BrianAnthony> borgista: where did you get your driver from?
<bloc76> Neil3, i haven't done an upgrade
<borgista> Woryd, and lengthy...but it worked.
<borgista> wordy&
<bloc76> Neil3, i'll try it
<Neil3> give it a go
<Neil3> a dist-upgrade even
<bloc76> how do i switch back to x after ctr+alt+f1 ?
<morchuboo> MFen, its the Hoary Hedgehog release and a collection of hedgehogs is an array
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc76:ctrl alt f7
<Neil3> ctrl+alt+F7
<Guybrush|Numb> bloc76: this time it's right :)
<MFen> morchuboo: ohhhhhh.  well that is clever.
<bloc76> thanks
<bloc76> Guybrush|Numb, lol
<bloc76> i really don't need xserver running, i'm just setting up a subversion server, but I wanted to play around with ubuntu
<morchuboo> MFen: lol - a whole list collective nouns: http://rinkworks.com/words/collective.shtml - thats quite a few ubuntu releases!
<tuxdisciple> Heh, need gcc for these utils...
<tuxdisciple> Came from Gentoo... I just realized gcc isn't installed by default :)
<Guybrush|Numb> tuxdisciple: LOL
<morchuboo> MFen: thats why the Warty prereleases were sounder CDs (erm looking too much into this - Im gonna play WoW and chill)
<Guybrush|Numb> tuxdisciple: i suppose on gentoo you get gcc as default shell :)
* MFen considers suggesting "Baldy Beaver" for the next one.
<tuxdisciple> Guybrush|Numb, Heh...
<tuxdisciple> Guybrush|Numb, Unless it was ICC
<entius> hello, if i have started a new session in ubuntu with applications->system->new entry, and from there (gdm) i have started kde, then i have returned to gnome with ctl-alt-F7, but how can i now return to kde?
<morchuboo> MFen: Grumpy Groundhog is the next release after Hoary - so the CDs will be either; drift, parcel or passel..... place your bets now!
<Guybrush|Numb> nuntio vobis gaudium magnum: habemus hoary
<entius> forget it
<entius> ctl-alt-F8
* tuxdisciple finds all the darn dependencies to compile the darn alsa-utils
<Guybrush|Numb> a pizza for anybody that can actually understand this
<MFen> morchuboo: the next one after that
<MFen> a lodge of baldy beavers would be excellent
<morchuboo> MFen: lol
<Guybrush|Numb> restarting and updating to xorg, see ya
<bloc76> can someone check if they have a /etc/X11/fs/config file ?
<morchuboo> MFen: amen to that!
<viper12> just looked... bloc, no /fs/ directory here.
<tuxdisciple> I do have to say, this distro is much more fun to use than Gentoo... as in I can actually use it for stuff
<viper12> gentoo of the source compile wait distro you mean? :)
<mgcross> hello all
<viper12> (no knock on it....its definitely tweakable.)
<zenwhen> lol
<bloc76> viper12, thanks
<viper12> np bloc
<Locutus1976> can p3's use the 686 kernel?
<mgcross> antone had any success with Enemy Territory on Ubuntu64 (Hoary)
<mgcross> er anyone?
<bloc76> viper12, do you get error messages at boot about your font path?
<viper12> none.
<viper12> (for bloc)
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've got a sound problem, i installed real player yesterday and it seems to have broken my sound, when I use alsamixer i cant increase the volume to the headphone jack which is where i have my speakers plugged in, can anyone help?
<viper12> the only change was the realplayer install johnny?
<johnnybezak> yeah and then i shut it down last night, everything was working, powered up this morning and sound doesnt work
<viper12> warty or hoary?
<johnnybezak> is there a way to delete my alsa settings and reinstall/configure
<viper12> and why shut 'er down?
<johnnybezak> lol im askin myself the same question
<viper12> LOL
<johnnybezak> i'm using the stable one whichever one that is haha
<viper12> warty
<johnnybezak> crazy version names
<johnnybezak> :)
<entius> i am trying to use kdessh from kde on ubuntu, but program does not start, what is happening?
<viper12> well first off, unless I've taken some valium, real's open source player, from what I've read........is a p.o.s. buncha code at this point.  have you checked their forums?
<Jimi-Jam> thx
<Jimi-Jam> cu
<johnnybezak> viper12: no not yet i probably should, and yes there player is a p.o.s
<Riddell> entius: what is kdessh?
<cybane> Is there a terminal command to tell me what version my linux kernel is?
<borgista> cybane, uname -r
<geppy> ta-as
<viper12> I'd check there first, but also do a search in the ubuntu main page (righthand top) with realplayer as the keyword. prolly some stuff there.  I'd help more, but I won't install their stuff.
<geppy> tapas: still:  ALSA lib pcm.c:2035:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<cybane> Anyone ever have problems with flash media and ubuntu?
<tuxdisciple> borgista, Negative, alsaconf gives the same errors after running
<cybane> I am thinking of getting a pen drive
<borgista> what errors are those?
<cybane> one of those 128MB deals
<tuxdisciple> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<viper12> just got rythmbox,totem, mplayer, xmms and that bunch working great, so rm's will havta' wait. ;)
<spades> cybane: only problem i had was it wasnt formatted fat32, it was fat16 and wouldnt mount, formatted it on my bros pc and it was all good after it
<Zotnix> mplayer doesn't work well for me.
<morchuboo> cybane: I have a Sony microvault and a Creative Muvo V200 - both work flawlessly and mount as a removable storage device
<Zotnix> can't get into full screen mode.
<Zotnix> I got full screen but the video itself doesn't resize.
<Zotnix> Too bad because I used to always use it. ;)
<Guybrush|Numb> help! :-(
<spades> Zotnix: lower your resolution so it looks fullscreen at normal res
<cybane> cool
<Guybrush|Numb> i get a "package can not be authenticated" trying to install xserver-xorg
<cybane> Does ubuntu mount them auto for you?
<morchuboo> cybane: I just wish my muvo could play my oggs!! - if you want an mp3 player with it then get an Iriver or something else that can play whatever you use
<spades> after i formatted it right it auto mounts
<viper12> um...are you issuing that command with 'sudo' guybrush?
<cybane> not an MP3 player just a USB flash storage device
<morchuboo> cybane: yep - automounts just like a CD
<borgista> iAudio are also GOOD players
<Guybrush|Numb> viper12: yes
<Guybrush|Numb> i upgraded to hoary without a glitch
<tuxdisciple> borgista, rebooting didn't get rid of the problem :/
<cybane> Good
<Guybrush|Numb> now i'm trying to install xorg
<Guybrush|Numb> but:
<cybane> I hate using floppy disks and I think this will be a good soultion
<Guybrush|Numb> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Guybrush|Numb>   xserver-xorg
<Guybrush|Numb> Install these packages without verification? [y/N]  n
<cybane> err solution
<viper12> are you doing it via synaptic or command line ?
<Guybrush|Numb> cmdline
<Guybrush|Numb> synaptic says the same
<entius> Riddell, it is a front-end for ssh, it is used to execute orders to other machines with ssh, i though it was a graphical interface, but it isn't
<morchuboo> cybane, for playing around - you can install linux onto the pen drive and boot from it :)
<cybane> ROFLMAO
<viper12> I had to manually upgrade xorg on the last box I upgraded from warty.....don't recall the no authenticate bit though.
<Riddell> entius: try starting konsole and using ssh on the command line
<Zotnix> spades, that's not really practical :p
<Riddell> entius: or you can use  sftp://me@example.com/ in konqueror
<morchuboo> cybane: great for freaking out windows users
<cybane> LOL
<lapoman> Hi, I am new here... I am running/Testing hoary on laptop, where is the place to be??
<morchuboo> cybane: also makes a great repair system
<cybane> Cool I wanna mess with my girlfriend I think this will be the best way to do it
<morchuboo> cybane: LOL - you really shouldnt say that you want to mess with your girlfriend like that... ;)
<viper12> uh....cybane. you need to get out more . lmao
<entius> Riddell, i am installing secpanel ...
<viper12> lapoman, greetz.  and here would be the place.
<bloc76> anyone know how to boot into the command line without starting x ?
<viper12> use the 'recovery' option in grub. (easiest temp. way)
<cybane> She is a windows lover and this will be a good joke to play on her
<morchuboo> bloc76: if you want to make it permanent then remove /etc/init.d/gdm - although i remember reading a while ago that this is not the best way
<bloc76> morchuboo, thanks
<bloc76> woot, i fixed it
<viper12> :)
<Kronae> hi
<bloc76> apparently it didn't like the resolution
<Kronae> i need HELP
<bloc76> so i changed it to 800x600 and it's working :)
<lapoman> cool, I need advice on how to set up powernowd to lower down the cpufreq if the temperature is higher than some critical val?
<lapoman> is it possible???
<morchuboo> Kronae: whats up?
<bloc76> thanks to everyone that helped me out
<bloc76> the ubuntu community seems great so far :)
<Kronae> i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop (Acer Aspire 2026) but when i get to the language selection menu, the keyboard stops working.
<Neil3> bloc76, you sorted it? nice one
<mlakam> hey people of free world !
<lapoman> hey
<mlakam> can you give some help ?
<Venson> Kronae: go into your BIOS and disable Legacy USB support
<lapoman> mybe u did not pick the right keyboard module ?
<Kronae> i'll try that
<Kronae> thanks
<Hikaru79> I'm trying to connect to /media/sda1 through FTP but it says permission denied... how can I grant user 'foo' access to /media/sda1 ?
<lapoman> what the relation betweeb usb and keyboard?
<Venson> it'll work..trust me ;) ..it's a popular issue with linux
<Kronae> i'll tell you if it worked in a moment
<entius> Riddell, secpanel is not very beautiful, konqueror can manage ssh file transfer?
<Kronae> ok.
<Kronae> thanks
<lapoman> any one here knows about powernowd inners?
<lapoman> how can I make it sense the temperature?
<Neil3> thats lm_sensors
<morchuboo> lapoman: not sure about that - but I know Hoary has had a lot of work done on cpu frequency scaling recently - u running hoary or warty?
<lapoman> hoary,
<Kronae> damn it, it didn't work :(
<Pluk> lapoman, powernowd doesnt read the temp
<Pluk> but the upperlimit can be set
<Kronae> well, it was worth trying.
<mlakam> k je veu mont
<morchuboo> Hikaru79: u sure its /media/sda1 - sda1 is a device node normally mounted to a directory such as one in media. unless you mounted it yourself and created that directory..
<Pluk> so you could write something if temp > 60 then upper limit = 600
<Kronae> any other suggestions Venson?!
<lapoman> upper limit of what? Pluk? I mean cpu or T?
<Pluk> cpu
<Venson> Kronae: that should fix it...hmm. i have nothing else to suggest. try looking in linux-on-laptops.com
<Venson> Kronae: look for your model of laptop and see what distros it works with
<Kronae> ok
<Venson> Kronae: just so you know, some laptops don't work with specific distros, just because of the way their stock kernels are compiled. use what works
<lapoman> Its kind of a miss that ubutu relies on powernowd, cpufreq and cpuspeed are more features.
<Kronae> thanks for that information, i didn't know that.
<lapoman> I tried installing cpufreqd, but then all the ubuntu-desktp and applests where automatically uninstalled!
<Venson> this laptop of mine doesn't work with MDK or Suse for some weird reason....RH/Slackware works like a charm. i'll be trying out ubuntu soon :)
<Kronae> Venson, unfortunately Acer Aspire 2026 or 2020 which is the designation of thw whole series isn't on the page.
<Kronae> :(
<Venson> Kronae: ok..next thing....google.com...google away! ;)
<Kronae> lol
<viper12> neither is my compaq x1000, but ubuntu ROCKS on it...so don't take that as gospel either.
<Kronae> ok
<Venson> see if others have succeeded
<Pluk> thats cuz ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage containing powernowd and cpufreqd is meant to e a replacemtn to the speedstep applet
<Guybrush|Numb> viper12
<viper12> yo guy
<Guybrush|Numb> seems like it downloaded a corrupt package
<Guybrush|Numb> redownloading it fixed everything
<viper12> sweet....didn't think that sounded right. :) (glad for ya.)
<Guybrush|Numb> :)
<Guybrush|Numb> thanks everyone, see ya next time
<viper12> Kronae, have you tested the laptop with a 'live' cd yet?
<lapoman> I am installing again cpufreq... let me see if it works now..
<viper12> that's how I verified mine would work.
<Kronae> live?!
<viper12> sure.
<Kronae> what is a live cd?
<viper12> the live cd doesn't install, it runs from the cd and in memory only.  great way to see if it will work.
<Kronae> where can i find that?
<viper12> from the ubuntu website. (downloads)
* awstott goes to dl that too
<Kronae> ok
<digital> Can I change from ubuntu to debian?
<awstott> sarge isn't too stable.....
<viper12> if you're adventurous kronae, you can also download a 'hoary' live cd as well. (the newest unstable version with newer revisions of everything....best way I found to see if the distro will run.
<digital> aws: yes i know, i am using debian since 1999
<Kronae> ok
<Kronae> thanks for the tip
<digital> for this reason i want change to debian, have problems and for me is funny fix this problems
<digital> fix problems is a hobby
<viper12> np kron
<thynis> Ok first things first! lol I installed Ubuntu... and yes My iBook loves it!!!! And so do I lol!
<error_29> digital, I'd like to mail you my entire life, so you could fix it! ;-0
<Xappe> well, the warty live cd won't even start on my computer...but the install went fine...so I would not take the live cd too serious when deciding if things will work or not
<thynis> my biggest question left though is has anyone here installed maconlinux yet?
<digital> maybe ;)
<error_29> I wany an iBook, thynis -- dual booting?
<thynis> if so I have a few questions for you?
<thynis> yep dual booting
<thynis> and I have to say that was the second easiest installation I've ever done
<error_29> I don't know anything about ibooks, what do you use for networking, thynis
<error_29> is it built-in?
<thynis> cable modem... regular ethernet
<thynis> built
<thynis> built in
<thynis> i'm in ubuntu on x-chat right now
<error_29> good for you!  almost the first thing on ubuntu that really made me go wow
<thynis> lol
<error_29> I mean I could have used IRC more on windows,
<error_29> but somehow it's just better with ubuntu
<thynis> I'm just curious that as to whether or not I can get maconlinux working on ubuntu
<thynis> I'm highly impressed by unbuntu
<thynis> really want my maconlinux though :(
<error_29> what is maconlinux?  does it actually run mac os, or does it just do what wine does with linux/windows?
<thynis> I think that it does the same as wine... could be wrong though
<lapoman> so far powernowd -> cpufreqd works fine, but there is no T control here either? funny in Suse it was???
<thynis> basically it let's you run your macosx in a window like an emulator (with no emulation)
<mjr> yeah, it's a virtual machine
<mjr> cleaner and easier on PPC, those
<lapoman> I need cpu scaling which depends on the T? its important for athlon notebooks which cold get very hot fast? and then impossibke to work with the great noise from the fan???
<mlakam> hey you there
<thynis> mjr: you wouldn't happen to be running it would you?
<mjr> thynis, nope
<thynis> :(
<mjr> (I don't use macs, I just know about it :)
<thynis> ahhh i c
<mlakam> i need some HELP
<mlakam> can not my microsucks partitions
<thynis> ok I know this is gonna be a laughed at question lol.. but I must ask
<mlakam> aaaaaaaaaah
<hawke_> thynis: haha
<thynis> debian uses apt-get (i think) what does ubuntu use (if any)
<ermo> is there a 'best current practice' for installing java1.5 on ubuntu? In the ubuntu support pages one approach is used, but in the wiki pages, a different solution is recommended?
<mlakam> where are my files ?
<thynis> begin laughter now
<error_29> mjr, virtual machine, ah hah That's what I need to know.  Can I do that with windows, just well enough to get some decent screenshots?
<hawke_> thynis: haha.
<thynis> lol
<hawke_> thynis: apt-get
<thynis> ok that's what I though
<error_29> I mean, windows virtual machine on linux
<thynis> thought
<mjr> now, to get what thynis thought (same as wine but for macos x) you'd need to finish up gnustep, slap on a binary loader and voila ;)
<thynis> hmmmm... maybe that will solve my problem
<error_29> pardon my ignorance, mjr, but what is gnustep?
<mjr> error_29, you mean to run windows in a VM? Check out qemu.
<viper12> mlakam:  this is the best way to get the windows partitions up and running:
<viper12> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=mount
<thynis> is that possible?
<thynis> lol
<error_29> qemu, got it mjr. Thanks.
<mjr> error_29, oh, gnustep is a free implementation of the OpenSTEP APIs, upon which MacOS X builds too
<error_29> I need to show some folks who don't know a mouse from a rodent basic windows screens and menus for a training
<mjr> they don't actually have binary emulation on the horizon, though, I was just speculating :)
<thynis> so I can't run maconlinux without gnustep
<mjr> thynis, umm, no, maconlinux and gnustep have approximately nothing to do with each other
<error_29> Ah, mjr, OpenSTEP has spawned some good window managers, yes?  Name's familiar
<thynis> ohhh... good I was scared... didn't know that wasn't for me... my fault
<ompaul> ermo, afterstep being one of them
<mjr> maconlinux just runs the Mac OS
* ompaul slaps the hand of typo
<ompaul> error_29, afterstep being one of them
<mjr> gnustep is currently something that you can compile OpenSTEP applications against, if the features that they use are implemented
<mjr> afterstep is just outwardly modelled after next/openstep
<error_29> That's ok ompaul, call me ermo.  Has a nice ring. ;-)
* ermo rings 
<ompaul> error_29, ehh it is someone elses nick :)
<error_29> figured. alas
<mjr> (but yes, it's inspired by them)
<error_29> call me "er, no" then
<ompaul> er_no_29?
<mjr> hmm
<ermo> no pragmatic java users here?
* ompaul gives up
<error_29> I'm just calling myself error_29 as bait for someone to fix the boot error I get with that name
<mjr> ESPIPE
<mjr> (error 29, Illegal seek :)
<ermo> *sob*
<thynis> ok so I got mol.... but not working... ughhhh
<ompaul> ermo, you said pragmatic and java in the same line :)
<Xappe> pragmatic, well...no not really :) java user: occational
<thynis> it wants me to recompile the kernel modules.
<ermo> ompaul, ... but ... I ... *sobs again*
<error_29> maybe he meant phlegmatic
<error_29> or instamatic
<Xappe> kodak instamatic
<ermo> No, really, I just would like to know what the recommended way of installing Sun Java on ubuntu is
<ermo> (if there even is a recommended way)
* ompaul ponders how much suggesting to ermo that really #java or #sun_lover(sic) might be the a better bet but thinks the better of it, says nothing and gives nothing away with a poker face 
* ompaul Doh!
<mjr> pragmatically, I'd just get a tarball and untar it at /opt
<irb> pray to the sun god
<ermo> no apt-goodnes? *sigh*
<marcin_ant> hello
<ompaul> ermo, I just followed the instructions on the Sun site for installing on Linux - no you can't have apt with Sun it appears
<Pluk> ermo, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_Install_Java
<marcin_ant> people I got a problem with ubuntu warty init scripts
<ermo> Pluk, thx, I'll check it out (too)
<Pluk> that the recommended way to install on firefox
<ompaul> ermo, iirc it was a .gz or some such
<marcin_ant> I got ppp connection (for gprs modem) created chat scripts and ppp_on_boot script in /etc/ppp
<marcin_ant> and the problem is that on boot it stops on ppp connection... doesn't go any further
<marcin_ant> what to do - could someone help me with this crap?
<ompaul> marcin_ant, have you considered booting in single user mode and editing that file again to hash out the values in there?
<ermo> Hmm. Maybe mjr's "/opt/" solution deserves honorable mention *somewhere* in the ubuntu support/documentation/wiki as the recommended way of installing Sun Java?
<marcin_ant> ompaul: what values?
<ompaul> marcin_ant, the ones for your gprs modem
<marcin_ant> ompaul: sure but why - they seems correct
<marcin_ant> ompaul: I can boot when I unplug modem (usb)
<Pluk> ermo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport
<marcin_ant> ompaul: then ppp connection on boot fails and I can login
<ompaul> marcin_ant, so it is really a usb issue then?
<marcin_ant> ompaul: but then when I plug modem and pppd call gprs then it works
<marcin_ant> ompaul: nope
<ermo> Pluk, seems I searched in the wrong place (wiki, Java15). Thanks for the pointer!
<marcin_ant> ompaul: it works and on boot there is connection established
<Pluk> yw
<ompaul> marcin_ant, maybe establishing the link a little later in the boot process would be a better idea?
<marcin_ant> ompaul: the problem is than init procedure just stop on this connection
<marcin_ant> ompaul: hmmm maybe but you know this procedure goes from /etc/init.d/ppp
<marcin_ant> ompaul: it's just from package
<ompaul> marcin_ant, i.e. when enough "system" is available to support your connection - you could also make the connection when you log in as part of your log in process .profile
<ermo> Pluk, that tutorial suggests using /usr/java - wouldn't /opt/java be a better choice as mjr suggested? After all, the packages is not under apt/dpkg control...
<marcin_ant> ompaul: IMHO it should create ppp0 just like eth0 and should go to next init steps
<karim> I got a sound problem, the sound is stutering
<ompaul> marcin_ant, all I am saying is, it is not working, it appears to be that there is insufficent system resources to allow the boot process to continue, and what I propose to you in the short/medium term is a quick fix to allow you consider something a bit more permanent
<scorpix> i got these when i do apt-get update:Err http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<scorpix>   Got a single header line over 360 chars
<scorpix> Err http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<scorpix>   Got a single header line over 360 chars
<marcin_ant> ompaul: heh I propably now why there is error
<marcin_ant> ompaul: /etc/init.d/ppp
<marcin_ant> ompaul: #   /etc/init.d/ppp: start or stop PPP link.
<marcin_ant> #
<marcin_ant> # This configuration method is deprecated, please use /etc/network/interfaces.
<marcin_ant> ompaul: ;>
<ompaul> marcin_ant, ifup, if down :)
<cybane> Is a Bay mounted card reader a good addition to a computer?
<karim> when I run a video, I got sound stuttering, however I don't have this problem when playing a mp3
<|QuaD-> anyone here use uml (Unified Modeling Language not User Mode Linux)?
<karim> yes
<|QuaD-> karim: i have a class, i am adding an operation, whats a "stereotype"?
<karim> don't know
<karim> what modeler do you use ?
<marcin_ant> ompaul: heh then there is another problem....
<|QuaD-> dia.... i just need the pictures :)
<marcin_ant> ompaul: I added a little script to cron which checks ppp connection and when this connection is broken then it runs pppd call gprs again
<ompaul> marcin_ant, and what is the problem with that?
<marcin_ant> ompaul: I cannot see any easy way to regenerate broken connection with /etc/network/interfaces :(
<ompaul> marcin_ant, you need to do an ifconfig | grep $value and see if you have a connection, if you do cool if not you need to kick one off by first shutting down the existing one cleanly and then invoking a new one
* ompaul looks at the clock and shudders 6.25 hours of sleep if I go to bed now
<ompaul> night all
<mrowe> anyone know what's up with bsh (java bean shell) in hoary?
<tuxdisciple> I want to rip the cs46xx chip out of my laptop and solder on one the system will use ...
<adham> the cpufreq monitor on hoary does not show the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor Frequency Selector??? What is wrong? the manual says I should see my sys admin (which is me!!=
<mrowe> hmm... and why my machine keeps hard freezing since I installed linux-image-2.6.10-4... :-/
<tuxdisciple> mrowe, add 'noinotify' as a kernel boot option.. without the ' '
<comfrey_> i am looking to install firefox 1.0 on amd64, anyone know where to get a package?
<comfrey_> or have any suggestions
<mrowe> tuxdisciple: cool, thanks... any ref/pointers to why?
<comfrey_> the stock package keeps crahing for users
<cybane> Do you think flash media will render Floppies useless in the near future?
<tuxdisciple> mrowe, it's a known bug.. you can search the forum for noinotify for the actual reasons
<comfrey_> cybane, too many standards, but hopefully
<mrowe> ok, thx
<johnnybezak> #helix
<thynis> I LOVE UBUNTU
<ermo> where in the boot-process are /etc/profile.d/ shell scripts sourced?
<thynis> sorry for the outburst :)
<tuxdisciple> mrowe, sure :)
<tuxdisciple> ermo, my guess is they are processed at login... not bootup. But I'm making an educated guess..
<cybane> I just ordered my Pen Style Flash Media stick
<ermo> tuxdisciple, heck, I haven't a clue as of yet, but I guess I'll just have to dig :)
<AndyR> latest skype is now fully working on hoary :))
<mlakam> how do you encode into mp3 in ubuntu ?
<karim> I got sonud problem
<karim> the sound is stuttering when playing videos
<karim> mlakam, use grip
<mlakam> i do
<mlakam> but there is no lame or something else to replace it dude
<karim> yes there is
<mlakam> which one ?
<karim> there is lame
<mlakam> i tried em all
<mlakam> where did you get it
<mlakam> there is no built in lame w/ ubuntu
<mlakam> and that's shame dude
<geppy> mlakmam:  lame isn't exactly legal
<AndyR> i think ive screwed colours up in xchat :(
<cybane> What is the AMD65 Socket type?
<cybane> errr 64 not 65
<Xappe> cybane, 754 or 939 i think
<Xappe> you could also change the "or" to an "and"
<ermo> Xappe, both at the same time? wow.
<Xappe> ermo, well
<Xappe> hrrm
<ermo> Xappe, I want one of those.
<ermo> =] 
<Xappe> bah ;)
<cybane> Is the Winchester the newest core?
* Xappe is drinking another Carlsberg
<ermo> Hm. according to the debian policy manual, debian doesn't have /etc/profile.d/ . But it's right here on my hoary. How odd.
* AndyR lives in winchester uk :)
<Xappe> winchester 9 mm
<stodge> Hi folks. Any suggestions for migrating an old home directory to Ubuntu? It's currently mounted under /mnt/linux but the privs are all wrong and ownership is wrong
<ermo> stodge, well, copy it all to your new ubuntu home with cp -a, then chown your files
<tuxdisciple> stodge:  Ownership can be changed with chown... what are the priv problems?
<geppy> stodge:  Just move it to /home/stodge, then 'cd /home/stodge && sudo chown stodge -R ./';  that should work.
<stodge> Woah - multi responses. Thanks!
<ermo> stodge, do you need to preserve modification times for your files?
<stodge> ermo I don't think so - thinks hard on that one
<stodge> I mounted the partition under /mnt/linux with options of user,rw,noauto, but it's owned by root. Just clicked that it's the root from the old Linux I was using - doh!
<ermo> stodge, geppy suggests moving your files to /home/stodge. That implies that you _are_ in fact 'stodge'
<ermo> (pretty obvious I suppose)
<stodge> Yes - the username is mike, but I realised that I would need to use that one :)
<ermo> stodge, so, your new home is on a local disk and the path is supposed to be /home/mike ?
<stodge> I thought I'd have to change my home directory (ie to the new mounted partition) whilst logged in, but I can try to edit fstab and the reboot
<stodge> on a local disk partition yes
<ermo> stodge, is your old home on a seperate disk?
<stodge> No it's on the same partition as the linux installation
<stodge> under /
<ermo> huh? same disk? or same partition?
<cybane> anyone know if there is a project to bring mainstream games over to the linux OS?
<stodge> Sorry - differnt partition on the same disk
<Xappe> hmm, i think i'm going to buy a 300 GB disk soon, yey!
<stodge> I used chmod for my old home dir, now need to update fstab
<Xappe> *hdd
<stodge> 300? Makes my 200 seem small ;)
<stodge> Any recommendations for the options to add to fstab? I found this on the forums:     /dev/<new partition> /home ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 1 2
<stodge> I don't know what the 1 and 2 are for
<Xappe> the 120 i already have is stuffed with crap
<ermo> stodge, my suggestion would be to a) chown -R mike:mike <old home partition> b) adding your new home as you describe
<stodge> Well unstuff it :)
<tuxdisciple> stodge: I generally use noatime to speed things up a bit.. atimes don't mean much to me on non-servers
<stodge> ermo: that's what I'm trying - thanks for the advice
<ermo> stodge, do you use 'dump' to back up?
<Xappe> stodge, nooo
<stodge> tuxdisciple: noatime? I'm not familiar with that
<stodge> xappe: gotta do it - save some money!
<tuxdisciple> stodge: It stops the access time entry for each file from being updated each time the file is accessed by anything
* tuxdisciple shrugs
<Xappe> stodge, hehe, well I need most of the stuff for sharing so I can get my juarez
<stodge> ah
<tuxdisciple> Its useful for forensics on servers following a compromise... but.. on a workstation...
* tuxdisciple shrugs
<stodge> I see - didn't know that was possible
<stodge> :)
<ermo> tuxdisciple, does noatime work for ext3? I know it's recommended for Reiser...
<tuxdisciple> ermo: I'd imagine so... lemme check
<ermo> stodge, so you're good to go?
<tuxdisciple> ermo: It's a general mount option, so it should work on any filesystem...
<ermo> tuxdisciple, ack
<stodge> I think so ermo - edited fstab to add /home and time for a reboot! Fingers crossed
<tuxdisciple> ermo: Probably even vfat actually, since almost every filesystem I've encountered has MAC times
<stodge> Thanks for the help - my 10 free Ubuntu CDs arrived today!
<stodge> biab
<tuxdisciple> 10?
<ermo> stodge, you really don't need to reboot
<tuxdisciple> Why did he get 10 free cds?
* tuxdisciple babbles
<ermo> tuxdisciple, maybe he wrote it in binary?
<ermo> tuxdisciple, or perhaps he has a fetish
<tuxdisciple> Hmm... must be a ultimate frisbee fanatic
<Xappe> tuxdisciple, hehe, i've got six cd:s left out of my ten...guess i'll save them for beach 2k5
<tuxdisciple> I'm confused on why people have 10...
<tuxdisciple> <--- did not get any free anything..
<Xappe> well, did you order cds in the first place?
<tuxdisciple> Nope :)
<tuxdisciple> They send free ones when you order?
<Xappe> yes
<tuxdisciple> That's interesting... I may just order some then.
<stodge> Yay
<mlakam> hey geppy i ain't said i wanted some legal shit
<stodge> Is it possible to update Firefox and Thunderbird in Warty?
<mlakam> no
<mlakam> actually we ll get a hybrid one
<geppy> mlakam:  Then go play on Windows, or learn to at least download LAME.
<ermo> stodge, can't remember if there's a 'backport' repository available. It there is, it's of course entirely unsupported :D
<mlakam> i did
<ermo> stodge, ubuntu goodnes for you now?
<mlakam> but doesn't work though
<stodge> Almost ermo :) COuple of things to fix up.
<geppy> mlakam: Oh, well, I'm definitely motivated to help you.
<mlakam> hey geppy man cmon
<Xappe> hmm, mastodon is good night/beer music, just so you know
<stodge> When I reboot X won't start. The NVidia module won't modprobe, but if I wait a couple of minutes and startx, it works
<stodge> I can download the standard Linux releases of Thunderbird and FIrefox and install them in ~/opt I suppose
<mlakam> ain't talking about LAME especially
<geppy> wlakam:  Why?  You're complaining about a fantastic collection of _free_ software doesn't contain libraries that infringe on multiple actively-enforced patents.
<stodge> It picked up my old home directory perfectly - thanks!
<geppy> stodge:  Good to hear! =)
<stodge> Yup - appreciate the help
<geppy> stodge:  Hoary, or Warty?
<stodge> Warty
<stodge> I may try Hoary once the final release is out
<geppy> stodge:  And the nVidia module isn't working?
<Count_Down> I don't get any sound when playing movies.  Any suggestions?
<stodge> Well no and yes. When I reboot X won't start. But if I wait a while and then startx, it's fine
<geppy> stodge:  That sounds odd.
<Count_Down> Someone suggested I install ffmpeg, but this didn't help.
<geppy> Count_Down: killall esd
<Xappe> Count_Down, what program are you using?
<stodge> Yeah - I'll diagnose ut later.
<stodge> it
<mlakam> cmon man
<stodge> Just glad it works!
<sulkd> what's with the "libavcodeccvs is uninstallable" ?
<stodge> No more crappy Gnome 2.6 with Fedora Core 2!
<mlakam> need this to rip my cds
<Count_Down> Xappe: I'm using Totem.
<mlakam> it was possible in mdk
<Xappe> Count_Down, ok, then I can't help you...I think...
<tuxdisciple> stodge: FC2 was one of the worst distro's I tried in the last few years
<geppy> FC2 makes me sad.
<tuxdisciple> geppy: It makes homeless children cry too.. :/
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  hahaha =)
<tuxdisciple> CentOS is about the only RedHat related project I keep up with anymore
<mlakam> everybody knows fedora sucks
<ermo> erhm, will helix player play back realmedia videos?
<Xappe> Count_Down, try VLC and see if you get sound...
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Where did RedHat go wrong?  Red Hat 9 was the greatest distribution I ever used... *sniff*
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Right after 9 actually... the split of ES and Fedora really destroyed what they had built in community support
<nictuku> any plans to "support" (homologate, I don't know how to call the fact of paying them to 'audit' the system) oracle and progress databases in ubuntu, just like RHEL, suse, etc?
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  ES?  Enterprise?
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Yeah
<stodge> I thought FC2 was ok - bloated and slow, but it's been stable. Just the apps are old and some have bugs.
<nictuku> i miss that a lot in ubuntu
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Yeah, makes sense.
<tuxdisciple> geppy:  RHEL is pretty darn good, but damn expensive... that's why I track CentOS for more production oriented servers
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Why haven't RedHat's GUI tools been ported to Ubuntu?  As I recall, that was the only thing that Fedora has going for it.
<geppy> *had
<ermo> nictuku, where I sit, your comment related to missing ubuntu being bloated and slow with old, buggy apps. I certainly 'miss' that too ;)
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Isn't RHEL only ~$100?
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Not a bad idea... they do make quick system config pretty quick
<stodge> What browser are you all using?
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Is it just that no one thought to do it?
<ermo> stodge, fox-on-fire
<skel_home> geppy: RHEL is free unless you want access to their repository =P
<nictuku> i didn't say that.
<stodge> :)
<Amaranth> Firefox 1.1+
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  hahaha
<geppy> erm
<stodge> 1.1+? Hmmm
<geppy> skel_home:
<skel_home> geppy: in which case you should just get centos =] 
<geppy> skel_home:  hahaha
<Amaranth> or do they call it 1.0+? i can't remember
<tuxdisciple> geppy: EL starts at $350 I think for repository access
<stodge> :)
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Oh.
<Amaranth> it's the nightly that are working towards 1.1
<tuxdisciple> skel_home: CentOS rocks...
* skel_home nods
<Amaranth> nightlies
<skel_home> I concur
<tuxdisciple> geppy: And its not a one-time fee :/
<ermo> nictuku, I know, I phrased it in a clumsy kind of way. The way the lines scrolled by just happened to place your comment just below stodge's FC2 comment :)
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Great for businesses who want Red Hat engineers to support them though
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Egads.  Monthly, or yearly?
<skel_home> tuxdisciple: for a RHEL replacement anways.. I hate redhat =P I wish my company would go with debian =P
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Yeah, definitely.
<nictuku> ermo: hehe
<geppy> Anyone in here try running iTunes?
<geppy> With repository WINE?
<skel_home> nope. I'll stick with allofmp3 till they shut it down
<skel_home> and then I'll switch to mp3spy.ru
<tuxdisciple> geppy: It depends on the options... the prices go as high as $1300 if I remember
<geppy> skel_home:  I'm not looking to use it as a store, only as a rhythmbox replacement.
<nictuku> can I ask again if ubuntu will ever get certified by those major players? who pay who in that case? canonical would pay for that certification?
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  ='(
<skel_home> geppy: ah
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Check that... $2500 for premium editions
<nictuku> or is ubuntu really desktop-oriented :(
<stodge> Ah cool - Firefox 1 and Thunderbird 1 - smoooooooth
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  That's crazy!  I suppose high-end servers, perhaps?
<Count_Down> geppy: killall esd worked, but I'll need to do this every time, right?
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Yeah, I forget the metrics, but its # of processors + other stuff I think...
<geppy> Count_Down:  Either that, or disable sound server startup in the sound config menu.
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Ah, alright.
<tuxdisciple> nictuku: No idea... probably have to ask management :)
<Amaranth> nictuku: Certified for what?
<Amaranth> nictuku: EAL?
<tuxdisciple> geppy: CentOS asks for $12 a year in donations if you use it :)
<Xappe> Count_Down, well, totem should be able to use esd as in by default
* rt is beginning to wonder if there is something wrong with his dvd drive.
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  =D
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Is CentOS just community re-released RHEL?
* tuxdisciple nods
<tuxdisciple> geppy: It uses a yum archive to release repackaged RHEL network updates
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Ah, 'tis beautiful.
<ermo> nictuku, I would think that you could send a polite e-mail to canonical with your inquiry. Afaik, #ubuntu doesn't represent canonical, it's just a friendly place for users (and occasionally devs as well) to talk about ubuntu
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Not that I like YUM.  I mean, really, even when I ran RH, I used apt.
<Count_Down> Xappe: Yeah, but it's not happening for me.
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Its good for servers you want to keep fairly stable in terms of updating, and is easier to hand over than a debian distro to 'nix newbies
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  But RedHat has apt, is all that I'm saying.
* tuxdisciple nods
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  up2date has an optional apt backend
<tuxdisciple> geppy: I bet you could use apt for it, yum is just simple since its really only security updates once the server is configured
<Xappe> Count_Down, strange
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  True.
<Count_Down> I had the same problem with XMMS, but solved it by switching a preference in XMMS.
<Count_Down> Xappe: ^
<tuxdisciple> geppy: I think they released v4 ... the rc has been out for some time and there haven't been any bugs I've hear dof
<bretzel> HI, sorry , I was sitting and read conversations.... Then, What CentOS has Special ( apart from being enterprise linux ) ???
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Fedora version 4?  I hadn't heard anything since 3, which was when I stopped dual-booting (Fedora vs. Ubuntu)
<Xappe> goodnight ubuntu ppl
<tuxdisciple> bretzel: It doesn't cost you mad $$$ to get updates :)
<mrowe> anyone know what's up with bsh (java bean shell) in hoary?
<tuxdisciple> geppy: RHEL4
<tuxdisciple> geppy: Basically 2.6 based Ent Linux... it runs pretty nicely for me
<tuxdisciple> bretzel: But you don't get RH engineer support either
<bretzel> I read that no $$$ needed for updates... how bleeding hedge are they ?
<geppy> tuxdisciple:  Ah, cool.
<skel_home> tuxdisciple: which is overated if you ask me =P
<skel_home> tuxdisciple: I'm sure they're good. I just think you can probably find comprable support
<skel_home> for less
<bretzel> ouch! read "edge" - ot hedge !!!
<tuxdisciple> bretzel: RHEL is a very stable server distro
<geppy> So, no iTunes users?
<sigglet> tuxdisciple: if you have money
<tuxdisciple> skel_home: Yeah, but is you are a business...
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: Yeah, hence we were discussing CentOS
<sigglet> whiteOS
<Zeus> Can anyone give me a hand I'm trying to install Image::Magick using CPAN but it keeps failing
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: Also a good alternative, I like CentOS more for some subconscious reason
<bretzel> tuxdisciple: Anyway, I was just curious... I just can't live without Ubuntu since I tried it the first time ( around  the end of last December 2004 )
<tuxdisciple> bretzel: I just started using it last week.. gentoo broke my spirit finally :) But I gravitate towards RH / SuSE for business servers... that way if I get canned they can stull support the systems :)
<sigglet> tuxdisciple: why run rhel when there is http://whiteboxlinux.org/
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: I use CentOS...
<tuxdisciple> But some businesses use RH
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: Managers like knowing there is support available in case my contract is over
<sigglet> I see, but why pay for it when you can use the fork of rhel which is whitebox
* tuxdisciple shrugs
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: Management decision, I'm a consultant :)
<sigglet> you can make management decisions with whitebox
<sigglet> also with debian
<sigglet> whats your point
<sigglet> if your so worried why not use freebsd
<skel_home> sigglet: you're preaching to the choir
<jdub> sigglet: the point is that red hat provides direct support for rhel
<sigglet> lol
<jdub> regardless, this is mightily off topic
<sigglet> I know
<bretzel> tuxdisciple: yeah, I agree for stable, commercial servers. But for my own personal needs ( programming, home web server etc...) I found Ubuntu VERY cool and bleeding and ...and... everythings... 8-) ( and its Debian based!
<sigglet> just saying
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: My point, is I am a consultant... and when a client wants a system they can support without my services forever, they want a VENDOR who will support it.
<robodex> I've got a question about hoary... when it reaches final, would a simple apt-get dist-upgrade (after changing reps to hoary) work for the upgrade?
<tuxdisciple> bretzel: It is very nice so far...
<sigglet> tuxdisciple: so have you looked into freebsd then?
<jdub> robodex: after changing your sources, yes.
<robodex> awesome
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: FreeBSD is not a Vendor... i
<sigglet> I know
<sigglet> but as far as support goes
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: So it doesn't really address the issue does it?
<skel_home> sigglet: a vendor that will be around for a long time (one of the few advantages of share holders is that they don't want to see the company go under)
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: I'm not saying RH is better techincally... but from a business perspective... ...
<sigglet> I suppose
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: see what skel_home said :)
<jdub> sigglet: this is one of the reasons why ubuntu is so useful.
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: * I * don't use it personally, I understand what you are saying...
<sigglet> tuxdisciple: yes I see... but why choose RH when there are several others such as SuSE? just curious? is it cost?
<sigglet> from your business perspective
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: SuSE is always presented as an option... U.S. Companies gravitate towards RH mostly
<sigglet> I see
<cybane> Does anyone use Firefox and have to wait for fricken ever for web pages to load
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: It tends to have bigger mindshare in the U.S. I actually like SuSE more
<sigglet> is there money to be made investing with RH products?
<scoon> cybane, who is your isp? verizon ?
<cybane> RoadRunner
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: You'd have to check their P/E ratios etc... I don't track their stocks
<cybane> When I was using IE6 webpages never took this long
<scoon> cybane, a buddy of mine is verizon and has your same problem.
<sigglet> cybane: loading issue?
<scoon> cybane, even fired up knoppix and still pages load slow.
<scoon> cybane, yes
<robodex> cybane: I had that problem... I'll see if I can find what I did to solve it
<jdub> cybane: see ubuntuguide.org, look for the item about dns/ipv6
<robodex> it's an issue with dns
<tuxdisciple> cybane: FireFox has a built in censoring enginer.. it has to scan the page first...
<sigglet> cybane: http://ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla  <--- is that what your looking for?
<sigglet> Q: How to load Web site faster in Mozilla Firefox (disable IPv6)?
<sigglet>  Address Bar -> about:config
<sigglet>  Filter: -> network.dns.disableIPv6 -> Change the Value to true (Double click)
<jdub> dudes
<cybane> lets see if the IPV6 does it
<jdub> if you have totem or mplayer
<robodex> cybane: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5690
<jdub> load up this stream
<jdub> http://70.85.31.216:8800/
<robodex> cybane: if it doesn't, check out that URL.
<willsoft> Hi i'm new here, if there is someone who could spend some time for some xplain please a private
<sigglet> mplayer http://70.85.31.216:8800/
<tuxdisciple> willsoft: You might want to ask some general questions so you can find someone who will be able to help you out
<skel_home> jdub: what is it?
<Riddell> jdub: someone likes Yann Tierson?
<jdub> with mplayer, do mplayer -cache 32 etc. etc.
<jdub> Riddell: amelie soundtrack :)
<jdub> skel_home: me
<Riddell> good taste
<sigglet> jdub: is that you typing?
<stodge> Damn you floppy disks!
<jdub> good hacking music
<skel_home> jdub: oh lol
<skel_home> jdub: cool =] 
* skel_home goes to load ogg support
<sigglet> all I hear is a piano in the background with some dude power typing
<sigglet> LOL
<jdub> you're not getting video then
<tuxdisciple> sigglet: That's.... such a difficult mental picture...
<sigglet> haha
* tuxdisciple furrows his brow...
<Riddell> that's what we need at FOSDEM this weekend
<skel_home> jdub: mplayer?
<jdub> Riddell: i think some of the fluendo guys will be there
<Riddell> yeah, hopefully we can tempt them into the KDE/Gnome room
<jdub> Riddell: we're teaming up (canonical and fluendo) to do streaming for linux.conf.au
<sigglet> is that you jdub ?
<skel_home> no video here either
<jdub> no, it's my russian slave
<skel_home> what codec do I need?
<jdub> who does all my typing
<kent> jdub, wow.. i see you :)
<jdub> you need vorbis and theora
<sigglet> totem http://70.85.31.216:8800/
<sigglet> I see
<kent> it works well with realplayer.
<robodex> it's garbled in vlc :(
<Riddell> jdub: you have a large upstream?
<jdub> Riddell: no, i'm upstreaming this to my linode server, and mirroring it there
<skel_home> hmm weird
<jdub> previous tests i've done from my adsl but i've, um, been quieter about it :)
<skel_home> I've got vorbis and theora and no video =/
<jdub> ie. not mentioning it in channels like #ubuntu :-)
<skel_home> maybe its because I'm on x86_64?
<jdub> only 8 clients
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> we can do better than that :)
<jdub> maybe i should start telling jokes
<jdub> or taking my clothes off
<skel_home> jdub: I can't get video =/
<sigglet> LOL
<jdub> skel_home: no skin for you!
<skel_home> awww
* tuxdisciple wobbles
<skel_home> cough or something
<skel_home> =P
<skel_home> lol
<skel_home> awesome
<kent> Im not sure of the word, but.. play some air-guitar ;)
<jdub> dude
<jdub> to a polka?
<ubuntudave> hi guys anyone good with ndiswrapper?
<jdub> air accordion
<kent> haha
<sigglet> haha
<skel_home> ubuntudave: no its evil.. go yell at your vendor =P
<jdub> ubuntudave: what's your question? it's pretty straightforward to set up
<kent> Is there sound? Its in the middle of the night in sweden, so i dont think people would be happy if i playd sound :(
<jdub> kent: yes, of course :)
<sigglet> that is some weird music
<ubuntudave> i get an " "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :  SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted." error - drivers + hardware loaded correctly
<jdub> 9 clients
<sigglet> I think that might 1) put people to sleep or 2) make people commit suicide
<ubuntudave> cannot set essid =/
<tuxdisciple> ubuntudave: The FCC is watching you...
<sigglet> hah
<sigglet> no offense jdub
<kent> jdub, what camera do you use for this?
<ubuntudave> the FCC?
<jdub> kent: just a crappy webcam
<jdub> kent: logitech quickcam 4000
<jdub> which is a usb cam and mic
<stodge> Hmm Totem: don't know how to handle video/x-msmpeg
<skel_home> jdub: have you messed with access grid at all?
<jdub> what is that?
<skel_home> jdub: pretty nifty multi-cast stuff
<skel_home> jdub: www.accessgrid.org
<skel_home> video conferencing and application sharing
<jdub> the home page says "buzzword" and that's about it :0
<jdub> ;)
<kent> haha, i cant belive it. Its fun to watch the ubuntu people. Every ubuntu-developer should have a camera. :)
<geppy> iTunes, anyone?
<jdub> 10 clients
<skel_home> geppy: you just want to use it to manage your music collection?
<geppy> hmph, nevermind, seems to have been fixed
<skel_home> k
<stodge> gstreamer0.8-mad:
<stodge>  Depends: libid3tag0 but it is not installable
<geppy> skel_home:  Yes.  Because rhythmbox sucks.
<geppy> =)
<skel_home> geppy: I use cd ls and aplay =] 
<geppy> skel_home:  haha
<skel_home> geppy: it's wicked fast
<geppy> skel_home:  hahahahha
<stodge> Why is synaptic complaining that it wont install packages
<geppy> skel_home:  aplay is awfully nice, but I'm looking for a pretty interface that I can give to my Windows-using brethren that have begun to regret their dark ways. =)
<stodge> gxine:
<stodge>  Depends: libxine1 but it is not installable
<geppy> stodge:  Can you try being more specific?
<stodge> Caught in the middle of posting more details :)
<geppy> stodge:  Try finding libxine somehwere
<geppy> stodge:  =)
<robertj> heya all
<jdub> only 10 clients!
<jdub> dudes!
* robertj slinks back in from hearing a very boring lecture on plan-9
<robertj> he's such a nice old man but you just want to shake him
<stodge> libxine isn't listed in synaptic
<thoreauputic> jdub: heh 128k just won't work on dialup ;) I hear and see about 3 seconds before it gives up in disgust ;-)
<skel_home> jdub: aww no Franz Liszt?
<kent> jdub, i run both totem and realplayer now. There is a delay in totem for 1-2 second(s). Is that expected?
* robertj goes down his bugfiling todo
<fr500> hello
<stodge> gstreamer0.8-mad:
<stodge>  Depends: libid3tag0 but it is not installable
<jdub> kent: when totem starts? or between the audio and video?
<stodge> Oops - already posted that one
<fr500> does the prtscreen button work for screenshots with warty out of the box?
<fr500> i just reinstalled and it doesn't work
<kent> jdub, i have not turned on the audio. I meen that the video in totem is delayd about 1,5 seconds compared to realplayer.
<virtuald> Aiee! Killing interrupt handler.
<robertj> jdub: is there a way to file a grumpy blocker?
<jdub> kent: different clients do different things :)
<virtuald> i just got this, things have been crashing today
<jdub> robertj: hoary+1 do you mean?
<stodge> Doh - forgot to enable ALL of the repositories! lol
<robertj> jdub: yeah, is it not grumpy groundhog still?
<geppy> Is it possible to make gstreamer use an user-defined ALSA device?
<virtuald> is there any known stability problems with hoary?
<jdub> geppy: gstreamer-properties, make it a custom pipeline
<mrowe> virtuald: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6849
<geppy> virtuald: it's completely unstable
<jdub> geppy: alsasink device=hw:0,2 (what i use)
<virtuald> B] 
<stodge> Still won't display an AVI
<geppy> jdub:  much gracias! =D
<jdub> (except i use polypaudio)
<jdub> (and you can do the same thing for polypaudio in /etc/polypaudio/default.pa)
<virtuald> gnome crashes on startup, i run metacity now
<fr500> any clues?
<geppy> jdub:  That's genius!
<geppy> jdub:  Unfortunately, when I changed the ALSA sink for polypaudio, I started getting errors that were just plain wrong.
<marcin_ant> help!
<marcin_ant> how to create ppp0 on boot?
<geppy> jdub:  ALSA lib pcm.c:2035:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_jack.so
<geppy> module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device jackplug
<geppy> module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "sink_name=output"): initialization failed.
<jdub> ahr, do you have a weird alsa setup?
<geppy> jdub:  The .so exists, and works fine with aplay (and apparently, Gstreamer =D), but polypaudio just refuses to use it
<robertj> jdub: but yes, hoary + 1 if grumpy isn't official
<marcin_ant> I got this in /etc/network/interfaces
<marcin_ant> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<marcin_ant>             provider provider
<robertj> or should things just go on the wiki for grumpy features
<geppy> jdub:  I'm using the JACK sound server, which is a little weird
<ubuntudave> none of my iwconfig commands seems to have any effect - anyone have experience with this?(using ndiswrapper)
<geppy> jdub:  But other than that, I have a standard setup
<marcin_ant> auto ppp0
<jdub> geppy: you're using alsa to talk to jack though, right?
<marcin_ant> and it doesn't work :)
<geppy> jdub:  Right.
<marcin_ant> s/:)/:(
<jdub> geppy: i don't know why polypaudio would b0rk doing that, but it's an interesting bug
<jdub> geppy: want to post to polypaudio-discuss?
<geppy> jdub:  I'd love to.  Where's it located?
<inc> sup room
<kent> inc, we are all watching jdub's webcamera :)
<kent> jdub, great :)
<jdub> now my hair band has fallen out
<jdub> so much for rocking
<inc> kool kent
<stodge> If I try to install totem-xine, it wants to remove totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop - is this normal?
<inc> how you do that
<geppy> stodge:  Yes.
<geppy> jdub:  ='D
<stodge> So it's safe?
<cybane> Is RAID really worth the extra money for the HDD?
<kent> inc, http://70.85.31.216:8800/  open it with totem, realplayer, mplayer or something
<inc> trying
<jdub> cybane: RAID1? RAID5? what are you trying to achieve?
<cybane> dunno never done much with raid but I hear people say it is a lot faster to access data
<jdub> it's not
<jdub> for reads, it may be
<jdub> for writes, it can't be
<tuxdisciple> brb
<stodge> Guess I'd better get some sleep. Thanks for your help :)
<cybane> SATA or IDE?
<Pluk> scsi
<Pluk> :P
<geppy> Apparently, Comcast blocks mailing list confirmations.
<Pluk> and earplugs
<jdub> my desktop is IDE RAID1, my home server is SATA RAID1
<geppy> Oh well, I can just use my GMail.
<fr500> does the prtscreen button work for screenshots with warty out of the box?
<inc> not workin.. oh well
<fr500> doesnt do anything for me
<jdub> fr500: don't think so, on warty
<fr500> ok
<robertj> anyone want to help me vandalize grumpy groundhog's wiki page? It's currently a cesspool of crackpot ideas about how to abuse a theoretical user templating system
<fr500> thx
<geppy> fr500: try making sure that you have prtscrn set as your "Take a screenshot" shortcut in "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<fr500> yes it is
<fr500> doesnt do a thing
<jdub> down to 5 clients!
<kent> inc, default totem with the gstreamer backend will probably not work. If you have mplayer, try it (or as i, use realplayer)
<geppy> robertj:  Perhaps you should change it to include the fact that Grumpy is going to feature JACK as the sound server. ;)
<jdub> that's a very distant maybe
<geppy> jdub:  What's a very distant maybe?  JACK?  I didn't think that it was a possibility.
<inc> don't have it installed
<fr500> how long would it take to update to hoary, my internet througput is lile 20kbps
<inc> mostly use ubuntu for my web server
<geppy> jdub:  What needs to be done for it to be included?  *hopeful look*
<inc> should work in winamp right?
<jdub> geppy: the problem with using jack by default is what we do when we have autoconfiguration of audio devices
<TheMuso> Jack is a real big can of worms. Can get quite finicky.
<geppy> jdub:  What kind of autoconfiguration problems would be experienced with JACK?
<jdub> geppy: it's yet another layer
<TheMuso> Jack is really meant for low latency stuff.
<geppy> jdub:  True, but it's a very nice one. =)
<geppy> TheMuso:  Yes, this is true.
<TheMuso> Jack is nice when you want a tangable way of connecting apps to the soundcard, or even other apps.
* chillywilly is using dmix
<jdub> geppy: it's been part of the discussion for a while, and i would to have it there by default, but it complicates 'Just Works' stuff on top
<inc> anyone know what to apt-get for the dig command
<geppy> TheMuso:  Let me be the millionth to point out:  End-users can use JACK happily;  Any kind of serious audio workstation can't be without it.
<TheMuso> jdub: I can understand why.
<chillywilly> inc: dnsutils?
<chillywilly> inc: sudo apt-get install dnsutils
<pauldaoust> hey, question that I couldn't find the answer to in the forums: is there any way to get metacity to behave with xcompmgr (right now my titlebars and window borders are see-thru) without downloading the source of metacity and disabling its composite support?
<geppy> jdub:  If a group of people got together to work with getting JACK to "just work" on Ubuntu, would inclusion be considered?
<TheMuso> geppy: I know. The thing is that it forces all apps to work at particular sample rates, which then means that if they need to resample, there is more work to do. Then there is also the problem of badly coded jack clients.
<jdub> geppy: jack alone just works already
<TheMuso> geppy: I am on the jackit-devel list and this sort of thing has been raised before.
<jdub> geppy: but the jack developers aren't interested in general integration issues
<error_29> good evening, does anybody use Audacity, and know how to stop a crackling distortion?
<inc> already installed, chillywilly, not in it
<pauldaoust> heyyyyyyy... anyone else get huge spikes in load average when running Jack, especially when running jack-rack?
<robertj> jdub: who's the wiki man, I renamed GrumpyGroundhog to UserTemplates, because that's what it is, and it also went back and renamed the link on the front page
<geppy> jdub, TheMuso:  But with Polypaudio, etc, integrated as clients, what's really the problem with using JACK?
<TheMuso> geppy: The jack developers are mainly interested in it for pro audio work.
<geppy> TheMuso:  Yes.
<darmou> hi all is there a gui tool to create new users or just the adduser command?
<inc> don't know why ubutu does even come with basic command like this
<pauldaoust> error_29: best way is to use 32-bit float format instead of the usual 16-bit, and ummmm... try playing around with the volume levels; maybe it's only being distorted on playback. when exactly do you get distortion?
<jdub> geppy: so.
<jdub> geppy:
<pauldaoust> darmou: Computer menu, System configuration, Users and groups
<jdub> geppy: imagine sitting next to your computer with your bluetooth headset
<error_29> On playback -- oh I see pauldaoust, I should save and play it in different app --doh!
<TheMuso> Jack and USB = bad.
<thoreauputic> inc: I didn't install it and it's here by default on warty...
<darmou> thanks pauldaoust
<error_29> I'll try that, thanks pauldaoust
<pauldaoust> darmou: no prob
<jdub> geppy: you open your voip app, and it already knows about the headest
<BrianAnthony> if I plugin an external dvd burner. where would I find it?
<inc> hmm :(
<TheMuso> BrianAnthony: Depends on how you plugged it in.
<jdub> geppy: we can't do that at the moment
<robertj> ooh, front page of the wiki is unlocked now, nm
<BrianAnthony> TheMuso: USB
<pauldaoust> error_29: you shouldn't be getting cracklies when playing back in Audacity though... I've never had that problem...
<jdub> geppy: with polypaudio, we have to integrate alsa, hal and polypaudio
<TheMuso> BrianAnthony: Very likely it is a SCSi device. So sr0/scd0 etc.
<pauldaoust> so nobody else gets spikes in load average when they're using Jack?
<jdub> geppy: with jack, first off we have the problem with permissions and the system daemon
<marcin_ant> wrrr crap crap crap....
<error_29> first problem I've had at all with the soundcard, pauldaoust
<jdub> geppy: and losing network audio
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: I only use Jack on another distro with a 2.4 kernel at this stage. as I use it for high quality audio use.
<BrianAnthony> what is a good open source dvd burning program?
<jdub> geppy: so we still need polypaudio/esound for some things
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: k3b
<marcin_ant> please tell me how to make ppp to start automatically on boot....
<jdub> geppy: so now we have to integrate alsa, hal, jack and polypaudio
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: hey sexy =D
<willsoft> some help using OS, i will format all my disk, what systems could you recommend me
<Amaranth> jdub: Why jack?
<willsoft> pleaseeeee
<geppy> jdub:  With polypaudio as a JACK client, though, could applications that need network audio use polypaudio in the meantime, until network JACK clients are developed?
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: I think that's what I'll end up doing too... I assume 2.4 has good support for all the lovely M-Audio Delta soundcards that are bristling with input and output sockets?
<jdub> Amaranth: read above
<inc> maybe I found something
<inc> dig: error while loading shared libraries: libdns.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Amaranth> jdub: How far above?
<geppy> jdub:  Yes, it would be more work, but I think that it would bring some fantastic advantages.
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: Via ALSA, yes. It is also that 2.4 can be patched for low latency, and is still stable.
<pauldaoust> error_29: do you get the cracklies when you're recording, or when you're playing back?
<jdub> geppy: sure, but that means on every machine you're running jackd (one per system) and polypaudio (one per user)
<Amaranth> ah, low latency
<jdub> geppy: then you have to do the hardware integration for both
<inc> i have /usr/lib/libdns.so.16.0.0 should I make a symlink
<jdub> geppy: which just gets ridiculous
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: rocking. do you use a special distro like AGNULA, or do you just install some generic distro and patch it for low latency?
<Amaranth> that's the only term i've heard used to describe jack
<geppy> jdub:  polypaudio can be set to run one-per-system, and it need only know about JACK, not the hardware
<jdub> geppy: and the jack developers are totally not interested in it
<error_29> pauldaoust, only when playing back something just recorded
<pauldaoust> error_29: cuuuuurious
<error_29> I'm set on 32 bit float, no dither.
<pauldaoust> so you don't see any clipping in the waveform itself?
<jdub> geppy: then you have the same permission problems with only having a system daemon
<geppy> jdub:  There are lots of developers who would love to get involved in the project, though.
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: I use Slackware for my audio stuff, because that is what I used before Ubuntu. Since I also maintain a package site of Slackware packages for audio, I think my work is a waste if I don't use it myself.
<jdub> geppy: only now you've gone and done it twice
<error_29> Nope, no clipping distortion, crackling at all levels
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: heh heh, true enough
<geppy> jdub:  But would the realtime and audio groups not be enough for permissions?
<dale_gribble> hey everybody
<jdub> geppy: and with all the layers, there's even more room for breakage
<jdub> geppy: no
<geppy> jdub:  Alright.
<dale_gribble> has anyone had any success getting direct rendering working for an ati card on ubuntu 64?
<jdub> geppy: if anyone in the audio group can talk to jack, anyone can talk to anyone's audio device
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: I think I'll end up using a Debian distro... I came to Ubuntu from Gentoo, so I feel most comfortable when I can just say 'emerge jackit' or 'apt-get jackit' and watch it install itself :)
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: Agnula is a good one.
<jdub> geppy: i've thought about this a lot over the past 12 months :)
<geppy> jdub:  So, an Ubuntu-based JACK distro it is?  ;)
<TheMuso> It has the lot; Ardour, qjackctl, muse, etc.
<geppy> hahaha
<jdub> geppy: no, we just need to make jack easily installable for those who need it
<geppy> jdub: As have I, but I simply feel that it's worth all of the extra work. =)
<pauldaoust> error_29: hum. Audacity does have its own volume controls; I assume you've played around with those, eh?
<RAH66-Apache> whats Hoary like, im upgrading right now
<TheMuso> jdub: If you were to use jack, have you considered what number of frames per period you would use?
<error_29> hmm, pauldaoust, I get the crackles with no input either --No, I didn't realize it had its own volume controls - maybe that's it! let me check
<Pluk> hoary makes you karma grow
<RAH66-Apache> what does that mean
<Pluk> its all about chi
<jdub> geppy: i don't think you quite grok the work required, or the amount of breakage that is possible
<geppy> jdub:  Oh, I'm not implying that you (or anyone else on the Ubuntu team) would need to make a separate distro, I'm simply suggesting that I do it.  I mean, there are a few things that would need to be changed to be able to use JACK well, including the realtime-lsm, that don't exist in the Ubuntu repositories
<roamm> hey all
<geppy> jdub:  I probably don't. =)
<jdub> geppy: sure, i'm disagreeing that you need to make another distro
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: I was very surprised by the absence of certain rather important programs in the AGNULA distro... things like Ardour and MusE and Rosegarden and cetera.
<roamm> can anyone tell me how 2 set my bloody root password
<inc> thoreauputic i made this symlink libdns.so.16 -> libd ns.so.16.0.0 and now get a segmentation fault
<roamm> the install didnt prompt me to set root passwd
<roamm> :()
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: although I guess I can just add a Debian repository to sources.list and install them, eh?
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: Well the latest one I tried seemed to have Ardour at least.
<jdub> TheMuso: given that you'd have to have another process managing the jack connection, you could configure jack optimally for game/pro-audio use
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: I guess you could.
<pauldaoust> TheMuso: ah, maybe they just don't list it on their website.
<jdub> roamm: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> inc: nasty :(
<geppy> jdub:  I'm not talking about a completely different distro, though, simply an alternate Ubuntu ISO that I could give out to multimedia-oriented friends
<jdub> roamm: the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu
<TheMuso> jdub: True.
<jdub> geppy: sure. but that could be based on work done directly in ubuntu to make jack integrate well.
<TheMuso> geppy: There are many other multimedia based distros out there already. Agnulla, etc.
<RAH66-Apache> i'm gonna make the switch to Mandrake
<inc> thoreauputic: yup
<geppy> TheMuso:  And they're good for nothing else.
<pauldaoust> anyone played around with xcompmgr? I get those ugly see-through Metacity decorations, and I was wondering if there's a way I can turn off Metacity's (broken) composite support without recompiling it myself.
<thoreauputic> inc: sorry I'm not the one to ask - I just use it, I'm no expert
<Pluk> who needs root anyway just add the use to the group root :S
<Pluk> dont!
<wasabi> Hello. I am trying to set up a VPN link to a remote network. What software is recommended (on the client, Ubuntu)?
<TheMuso> geppy: So you mean a distro that can be used for multimedia as well as general use?
<pauldaoust> Pluk: that's just about the worst idea I've heard in a while ^_^
<geppy> TheMuso:  Yes.
<Pluk> :D
<TheMuso> geppy: Fair enough.
<inc> i hear that
<RAH66-Apache> anybody used Mandrake in here before?
<LinuxJones> wasabi, tightvnc is awesome
<error_29> ok pauldaoust , changing volume settings in Audacity doesn't affect crackle, present at all input volumes
<SiRrUs> RAH66-Apache yep
<wasabi> linuxboy, I did say VPN, right?
<pauldaoust> wasabi: good question... unfortunately I can't help ya, because I havne't had to do that before
<RAH66-Apache> is it user friendly
<TheMuso> geppy: I personally wouldn't use something like that, as I like to have something optimally configured for a single use. In this case, audio work, and for this I have Slackware with my own packages.
<pauldaoust> RAH66-Apache: I think Ubuntu blows the doors off Mandrake for user-friendliness
<pauldaoust> wasabi: PPTP or IPSec?
<wasabi> pauldaoust, both preferably.
<pauldaoust> error_29: that's a stumper.
<error_29> pauldaoust, I agree with you on Mandrake!
<geppy> TheMuso:  Understood, but I am not of that type. =)
<wasabi> PPTP is actually fine I guess.
<thoreauputic> RAH66-Apache: it's OK - I found 10.1 kind of buggy but YMMV
<LinuxJones> wasabi, you want to run a desktop across a network remotely correct ?
<RAH66-Apache> really? I dont like Ubuntu that much, its kinda boring
<SiRrUs>  RAH66-Apache yeah it is or 10.1 is
<wasabi> LinuxJones, no.
<error_29> Thanks pauldaoust, i'll check forums on Audacity
<pauldaoust> error_29: yeah, wish I could help :-/
<Pluk> wasabi, try vpnc
<pauldaoust> never had that problem b4
<Pluk> is the cisco vpn client
<error_29> Thanks for trying pauldaoust!
<wasabi> Ahh.
<pauldaoust> error_29: glad you agree with me about Mandrake :) I find Mandrake's controls are too spread out and scattered... mind you, I'm also comfortable with going to the command line if there's a setting missing from any of Ubuntu's graphical thingies
<robertj> ok, GrumpyGroundhog is now more interesting than before
<error_29> um, pauldaoust, (just a hail mary here) I don't suppose you've run Cooledit through Wine, have you?
<pauldaoust> robertj: does it even exist?
<robertj> paul: sure does
<pauldaoust> error_29: gee whiz, no :) I wouldn't know where to get a (legitimate) copy of CoolEdit anyway... I just use Ardour and JACK
<robertj> (the wiki page that is)
<pauldaoust> error_29: rather steep learning curve, but it's a beautiful program once you get over its idiosyncracies
<error_29> I hated configuring Mandrake, pagefault , and I really really hated the install (this was version 7, to be fair)
<pauldaoust> robertj: what's so exciting about it?
<error_29> the default was dumbed down and the expert was deadly (for my hard drive, ignoramus that I was-- and am!)
<robertj> paul: I didn't say it's exciting, I just said it's more interesting
<pauldaoust> I think Mandrake is just cluttered and poorly thought out, that's all... and distros with online package managers are just... I don't know... they make me cry they're such a good idea :)
<geppy> pauldaoust: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrumpyGroundhog
<error_29> oops, sorry pagefault, I meant pauldaoust
<pauldaoust> robertj: ah, more interesting... so in what way is it more interesting?
<monoxide> apt keeps saying: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<error_29> Mandrake made me dislike gnome and detest kde.  I'm over it now.
<monoxide> whenever i try to install/upgrade any packages
<pauldaoust> error_29: heh heh
<pauldaoust> so what did you do?
<thoreauputic> error_29: much water has passed under the Mdk bridge since 7.0 ;-) It's quite OK now but it feels kind of toy-like to me...
<pauldaoust> monoxide: goll... that's weird....... authenticated? never hearda that?
<robertj> paul: it used to consist of a single nebulous discussion of user templates
<robertj> now it instead has all the stuff marked deferred on the HoaryGoals
<error_29> But I've gotta say, i dislike the way this gnome buries the metacity settings, for example, in with other apps in Gconfig
<Pluk> monoxide, sources from nerim?
<pauldaoust> robertj: ahhh, I'll go check it out. The most exciting thing in Hoary that I'm looking forward to is its update manager app.
<marcin_ant> you know guys the problem with ubuntu is not that it's about gnome etc.
<monoxide> Pluk: yes, but i deleted them because apt said it was ignoring them anyway
<error_29> very confusing for a noob, coping with metacity/nautilus/gnome settings
<marcin_ant> ubuntu is so fucking annoying because it's based on debian
<monoxide> pauldaoust, thats the one thing that i dont like about hoary... :P
<pauldaoust> error_29: how so?
<Pluk> thats a matter of opinion marcin_ant  :)
<marcin_ant> right now I'm installing fedora on my second box
<jdub> marcin_ant: keep it nice please
<marcin_ant> because I spent 4 hours
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: funny, that's what I like about it ;)
<marcin_ant> trying to configure ppp to start on boot
<geppy> Aye, thoreauputic!
<marcin_ant> and it didn't work
<jdub> marcin_ant: that's quite easy, and i'm sure someone could help you out with it if you asked.
<Pluk> ah the gprs thingy
<pauldaoust> marcin_ant: I chose (and still love) Ubuntu precisely because it's Debian-based, and therefore soooo easy
<monoxide> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<monoxide>   linux-source-2.6.10
<monoxide> Install these packages without verification? [y/N] 
<pauldaoust> (compared to Gentoo, which is what I came from ;) )
<monoxide> or any other package
<marcin_ant> jdub: easy but it doesnt work!
<monoxide> do you think it is safe to say yes?
<marcin_ant> jdub: I read about 15 howtos etc ant it just doesn't work
<jdub> marcin_ant: it works the same way as every other network interface.
<Pluk> depends what source its from monoxide
<error_29> In Gconf editor, I really think that window manager and file manager settings should have their own sections-- I had no clue what metacity even was till I clicked on every damn entry in the config editor
<marcin_ant> jdub: sure - but NOT on boot!
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: it's vaguely possible it doesn't work because you made a mistake, I suppose...
<marcin_ant> jdub: I really don't know why but I configured it properly
<monoxide> i only have the ubuntu sources in the sources.list, but could it download it from somewhere else that i used to have in the list?
<Pluk> how do you connect to gprs marcin_ant ?
<marcin_ant> and it works after boot
<error_29> and something I just can't understand, is ubuntu's generic naming for apps --
<jdub> marcin_ant: no, i am saying that it does work, exactly like all the other interfaces that come up on boot.
<Pluk> bluetooth phone?
<error_29> "music player" for rhythmplayer, etc
<jdub> marcin_ant: regardless, this is not a useful way to get people to help or listen to you.
<error_29> or whatever its called
<marcin_ant> with /etc/init.d/networking restart and voila I got ppp0
<marcin_ant> but on boot it just fails
<Pluk> with what do you connect?
<marcin_ant> jdub: I know but today I don't care
<pauldaoust> gee whiz, robertj, you're right... Grumpy does look pretty exciting.
<gmarsh> anyone in here know what keys are used to simulate a two button mouse on a powerbook G4?
<gmarsh> Or how I can enable it?
<Amaranth> ctrl+click
<marcin_ant> jdub: as I said after 5 hours I'm really annoyed
<error_29> but I ain't complaining.  I'm loving this laptop now.  It seemed like a compromise when I bought it; it flies with ubuntu
<Amaranth> iirc
<gmarsh> thansk
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: f11 and f12 I think
<Amaranth> well, that's how it is in OS X anyway :P
<robertj> paul: think of it as everything that was just too exciting for hoary ;)
<pauldaoust> the things that are most interesting to me are possible NX integration (I used FreeNX on Gentoo and it was wonderful), usplash, and ZeroConf/HOWL... it could just end up wiping the floor with those other operating systems... like Windows and stuff :)
<jdub> marcin_ant: that does not excuse your behaviour
<marcin_ant> jdub: ok - sorry
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: you might need the fn key as well (I have an iBook but I'm not on it atm and I normally use a mouse)
<marcin_ant> jdub: but don't you think that all this beautifull desktop, apps etc are useless when you simple cannot configure stupid network connection?
<Amaranth> pauldaoust: By the time grumpy comes out longhorn should be either almost out or actually out so it will have to top that.
<error_29> I mourn for BeOs, the friend of curious newbies who like fast boots and instant multimedia
<gmarsh> thoreauputic: thanks.. I will try that.. if does not work I will grab a usb mouse and use it.
<Pluk> marcin_ant, if you dont accept help stol trolling about it
<Pluk> stop*
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: if you have a couple of minutes I can check for you
<marcin_ant> jdub: and for me ubuntu is great - as desktop - but it can be annoying because is based on debian
<jdub> marcin_ant: no, not at all. firstly, others have pointed out that you're incorrect to begin with. secondly, it's our first release, and there is always lots of work to be done improving it.
<gmarsh> fn key plus f12 did it thanks :)
<marcin_ant> jdub: which is hard for beginners and even for advanced users
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: if you don't like debian why on earth did you try ubuntu?
<jdub> marcin_ant: which we've managed to make easy in many ways already.
<marcin_ant> jdub: I agree - desktop is simple brilliant
<maximaus> a little fyi for anybody wanting the latest graveman for Warty--the Mandrake Cooker rpm works flawlessly installed with Alien. :D
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: good :)
<pauldaoust> error_29: I never did get BeOS to work on my computer, which is a shame, because it always looked so cool and sensible.
<marcin_ant> jdub: and I love ubuntu as desktop
<error_29> Athlon or Pentium, pauldaoust?
<TheMuso> pauldaoust: Bu it still wouldn't have been much good without jack. But I dare say Jack could have been ported. :)
<marcin_ant> jdub: but it's background - all these "system tools" simple doesn't fit
<TheMuso> s/Bu/But/
<jdub> marcin_ant: more work needs to be done, yes.
<marcin_ant> jdub: they are 5 years behind desktop usablility
<jdub> marcin_ant: not worth complaining about in an unfriendly way.
<error_29> I don't know Jack about Jack, sorry, true, I'm sure you've heard it before
<monoxide> can someone help me with my sound issues on hoary?
<monoxide> programs either freeze or crash when they try to use sound
<error_29> somebody wrote a page for BeOs that even made it recoginize my ATI AIW tuner.
<pauldaoust> error_29: Celeron, back then. TheMuso: yeah, Jack is pretty astounding...
<error_29> wasn't pretty, but it worked
<marcin_ant> jdub: I already said that I'm sorry
<error_29> ok, I'm googling Jack
<TheMuso> monoxide: Are you using esound/polypaudio for sound?
<monoxide> only gaim and gnome seem to be able to play sound fine...
<monoxide> and even gaim crashes occasionally
<pauldaoust> monoxide: sounds like a permission problem. what programs are you using? Any programs? or just totem?
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: ping
<SiRrUs> BrianAnthony get hoary up and running?
<chillywilly> you guys really should have openssh-server be part of the ubuntu-desktop package, -base even
<monoxide> TheMuso, im trying to, yes
<dale_gribble> hey guys how do you make an emergency boot floppy
<monoxide> any programs, beep, mplayer seems to work, wine wont start at all
<dale_gribble> i need to dual boot xp and i know it will overwrite the mbr
<chillywilly> I can't live w/o ssh and I keep forgetting to install it on my workstation at work
<error_29> ah, jack looks great.  But I'm inept with sound cards.  And I don't know why ubuntu is showing me about 700 different channels for my card
<ms988> Hello, is there anybody that can help me with installing a printer? Not too familiar with Linux and having a little difficulty
<error_29> I don't even have a line in
<monoxide> the only programs that seem to work are gaim, mplayer (displays an error, then works) and gnome
<pauldaoust> ms988: what's up?
<SiRrUs> ms988 system administration printing
<thoreauputic> ms988: computer > system config >Printing
<SiRrUs> :)
<ms988> Okay, I have a Lexmark X1150 printer/scanner. Don't really care about the scanner, the printer's what I need. I try to install, but test pages don't print, nor do anything else
<marcin_ant> jdub: but my ppp connection still doesn't work - so I need to switch to fedora or something
<Besttechie> Hi - I have a question about searching for packages using apt-get - can anyone help?
<marcin_ant> jdub: simple because things that shoud work
<marcin_ant> jdub: (auto ppp0
<marcin_ant> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<marcin_ant>         provider tpsa
<marcin_ant> )
<SiRrUs> marcin_ant why not buy a $10.00 router
<marcin_ant> jdub: doesn't work
<thoreauputic> marcin_ant: you've made your point I think
<error_29> pauldaoust, thanks for your audacious help -- :-) time for some tube and some grub G'night
<chillywilly> Besttechie: apt-cache search foo
<maximaus> Besttechie, did you try a simple "crtl+f" and seach the descriptions?
<|QuaD-> i need to download all the links on a site (i basicallt want to mirror the site) what program should i use
<monoxide> Besttechie, try "apt-get install <package>* -s" or just use synaptic
<Besttechie> Ok
<thoreauputic> |QuaD-: wget for cli
<Besttechie> ty
<Besttechie> I'll try it right now
<marcin_ant> SiRrUs: and?
<|QuaD-> thoreauputic: an entire site? i want 1 level of links
<SiRrUs> marcin_ant your ppp is dsl correct?
<jdub> |QuaD-: read man wget
<marcin_ant> SiRrUs: nope - gprs
<ms988> Anyone able to help with installing a printer?
<|QuaD-> jdub: k
<marcin_ant> SiRrUs: usb modem
<SiRrUs> marcin_ant i see maybe worth a shot
<pauldaoust> ms988: if you go to 'Computer' > 'System Configuration' > 'Printers', is your printer listed there?
<ms988> No; I've installed it there, but the test pages don't print and stuff, and there's no other drivers.
<marcin_ant> SiRrUs: I need to configure this for my customer
<ms988> I removed it (the printer)t, I thought i did something wrong.
<pauldaoust> ms988: does it say '0 Jobs' under your printer?
<Wilcox> Hello
<ms988> I'll re-add it and see
<marcin_ant> SiRrUs: and this PC will go to home where gprs is the only available connection
<Wilcox> How is everyone this fine evening?
<pauldaoust> tired
<pauldaoust> :-/
<SiRrUs> I think jdub said Ubuntu is very new, it will improve as it grows
<Wilcox> I hear ya...
<ms988> paul: yeah, "Ready - 0 Jobs"
<SiRrUs> Wilcox I am great but I will get better
<Wilcox> When?
<pauldaoust> with the Hoary release ^_^
<Wilcox> ^_^
<SiRrUs> about 30 seconds :)
<pauldaoust> ms988: hm, what to do now... if there were any pages in queue, they probably got deleted when you removed the printer.
<ms988> Try to print again then?
<Wilcox> Anyone ever tryed that Crossover Office?
<SiRrUs> yep works great
<pauldaoust> ms988: once the printer is installed, right-click, select 'Properties', and then go test page...
<Wilcox> I bought it and it seems pretty good
<pauldaoust> ms988: (just for something simple to print out)
<thoreauputic> ms988: I just saw on linuxprinting.org someone had success with the z600 driver if that's any use to you
<ms988> yeah
<BrianAnthony> is it okay to down-grade a kernel version?
<pauldaoust> ms988: I'm just curious about whether the pages are in queue but just can't get to the printer.
<Wilcox> BrianAnthiny: Sure it is.
<Wilcox> Why do you want to though?
<ms988> I clicked test page, said it sent it to the printer, but it still says 0 jobs in the printers window
<BrianAnthony> I can't get my ATI drivers to work with 2.6.10 right
<SiRrUs> ms988 strange question but is your printer connected to another PC?
<pauldaoust> ms988: and it says 'Ready'?
<ms988> No, it's local via usb
<ms988> yes
<Wilcox> Mine would not work either.
<Wilcox> I am not sure why though..
<BrianAnthony> me either.
<pauldaoust> ms988: weird. mebbe try printing something from Evolution or some other GNOME proggy
<BrianAnthony> it wouldn't install the kernel module right
<ms988> hm ok
<BrianAnthony> so there's no direct 3d rendering
<BrianAnthony> so I want it to work again
<Wilcox> It would not give me 3D at all.
<BrianAnthony> so I'm going to downgrade my kernel
<Wilcox> I got it to install OK
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<BrianAnthony> it installed alright
<BrianAnthony> no errors
<BrianAnthony> but no 3d
<Wilcox> Yea there should not be any real harm in doing that.
<qoke> umm, just a question, do Ubuntu not want anymore mirrors ?
<Wilcox> qoke: ???
<Wilcox> Why?
<tjs> just a curiosity, are there any plants to package beagle for hoary?
<qoke> i've emailed twice offering to host one, but no reply ?
<Wilcox> Not sure.
<Wilcox> Try getting on the forums.
<IorGie> The currents servers seem to handle the traffic pretty well
<Wilcox> You would probably get a faster responce.
<Wilcox> True
<gort_afk> is anyone having problems with the lastest hoary update?
<ms988> paul: tried printing an email from evolution, but printers window still says 0 jobs
<qoke> i tried emailing info@canonical and the guy who apparently deals with the mirrors (james)
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: pong!
<gort_afk> my mouse is frozen, and the panel wont come up.
<gort_afk> keyboad is unresponsive.
<qoke> there currently is no mirror in New Zealand, tahts why i was offering
<pauldaoust> ms988: gee, that's pretty... weird
<BrianAnthony> linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-386 is already the newest version.
<BrianAnthony> =S
* gmarsh Thanks for thoreauputic for the help..
<BrianAnthony> I'm using 2.6.10
<BrianAnthony> err. 2.6.11
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: you're welcome
<SiRrUs> have you tried turning your printer off then back on
<BrianAnthony> d oI need to remove it and install it again
<gmarsh> I love Ubuntu so far.. I may use it in the future instead of OSX.
<ms988> paul: I know. I've had problems with this printer on Suse 9.0 and Fedora 2 as well, it never seems to work
<ms988> Makes me love my Mac'
<Wilcox> Macs are awsome!
<ms988> put it there
<IorGie> does anyone have any experience with LVM or software raid over here?
<qoke> Iorgie: i have
<qoke> software raid that is..
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: I aleady do on my iBook :)
<thoreauputic> *already
<BrianAnthony> Wilcox: do I need to apt-get remove the kernel to install it again?
<seek> I'm so tired.
<seek> I haven't slept in several days now.
<Wilcox> Ouch...
<pauldaoust> ms988: ohhh, fishy
<IorGie> @qoke: I am trying to mount /home on my 2x200 gi sata disk. could you help me out?
<ms988> sure is
<Bandit> now if this is any indication of what the final Hoary is going to be like Its going to be very impressive. Server Uptime 7 days, 0:01:40
<pauldaoust> ms988: actually, I've hardly ever used a printer b4. I was just hoping there was something simple I could help you out with :-/
<ms988> any suggestions?
<Bandit> and they say its unstable :)
<Wilcox> LOL
<ms988> sry didn't see that last one
<bluefoxicy> root@icebox:/usr/src/linux-2.6.10# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu64/
<bluefoxicy> Segmentation fault
<ms988> thanks very much tho
<pauldaoust> ms988: no prob... wish I could help.
<Wilcox> Why is XMMS not in the default install?
<Wilcox> That is strange
<gmarsh> Macs I may try it on a PC sometime in the near future.. I will have to install again on my debian sarge box after I give it the new motherboard.
<calc> because its ugly
<Wilcox> What looks better?
<calc> totem and rhythmbox which are included
<gmarsh> macs are cool machines..
<IorGie> who cares about looks?
<Wilcox> You can use skins from winamp.com
<qoke> Iorgie: did you get my priv. msg ?
<Wilcox> just gram the version 2 series
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: you can install xmms - or better, beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> uses xmms/winamp skins and gtk2
<Wilcox> Oh, I have XMMS installed.  Just weird that it is not in the defauly install
<fr500> beep rocks!!!
<gmarsh> I need to look at something for internet radio.. I tried Rythembox but it crashes when trying to load a stream.
<thoreauputic> beep is worth a look
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: install gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer-plugins
<gmarsh> ok.. will give that a try..
<thoreauputic> gmarsh: works here for shoutcast and other mp3 streams
<qoke> if any Ubuntu admins are on, and you would like a New Zealand Ubuntu mirror hosted (which is already rsynced hourly) please email me qoke@qoke.net
<Wilcox>  Beep is just like XMMS
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: it's a fork
<fr500> Beep is a bit better for me
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: a bit more user-friendly and looks better IMO
<___ZACK___> Hi, I am running the Gnoppix latest STABLE release (warty) and I was wondering if there is anyway that I can install it as my operating system.
<thoreauputic> xmms is probably more reliable though...
<fr500> i find beep more reliable
<thoreauputic> fr500: ah well... we have a choice :)
<Wilcox> It just has a different skin
<fr500> hehe
<calc> wasn't beep the fork of xmms since upstream xmms wanted to stay dead?
<___ZACK___> anyone have a solution to my OS problem?
<thoreauputic> hehe
<maximaus> I second the reliability of xmms vs. beep---though beep should be the better choice rather soon.
<Wilcox> LOL true that we do have a choice.
<fr500> and beep is working on wal support so it's gonna be looking cool
<thoreauputic> ___ZACK___: just unstall the ubuntu warty iso :)
<thoreauputic> *install
<___ZACK___> how do I do that? lol
<Wilcox> Download Ubuntu and install it.
<___ZACK___> like, I am used to having the little buttons
<fr500> i had winamp5 in my ubuntu (with crossover), but winamp is slow in windows so it was too slow for use in windows
<Wilcox> Just go to ubuntulinux.org and download or request a CD.
<___ZACK___> ok
<___ZACK___> thanks
<fr500> ___ZACK___: go to the ubuntu site download the iso burn it insert it and boot from there
<thoreauputic> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/release/
<fr500> hmmmm
<fr500> late
<thoreauputic> choose warty
<fr500> my  warty cds haven't arrived, i think hoary will be released sooner than they arrive :(
<Wilcox> Is there any good beginner guides for "The Gimp"?
<thoreauputic> fr500: takes 4-6 weeks I believe
<Wilcox> I am very good with photoshop but am having a hard time finding my way around in the gimp.
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: there's an online book called "Grokking the Gimp"
<fr500> yeah, well i don't remember when i ordered, last time i chcked they were shipped on feb12th
<calc> i gave most of my cds to coworkers this past week, trying to convert them over from debian ;)
<Wilcox> Cool stuff!
<Wilcox> Thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<maximaus> Wilcox, I prefer the Gimp's UI to photoshop for mundane tasks, but granted PS's got quite a few more features that can be indispensible--anyhow, Photoshop runs flawlessly on my Ubuntu box using Crossover Office. :D
<thynis> so.... anybody in here yet that is running maconlinux in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: if you enable multiverse repository in synaptic, you can install grokking-the-gimp
<fr500> thoreauputic: what do you have now warty or hoary?
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: or sudo apt-get install grokking-the-gimp
<thynis> warty
<Wilcox> Yea, I already downloaded it.
<thoreauputic> fr500: warty - I'm on dialup and I installed from the free CD
<thynis> if you were askingm me?
<awb4422> hey - i downloaded a warty iso and when i tried to install it, the installer bombed out during the base system install citing a bad iso. the md5sum checks out however. anyone ever heard of anything like this?
<fr500> so, does the print screen key work for you?
<thoreauputic> fr500: no, not in gnome
<tuxdisciple> I guess I can live without sound on my laptop till someone figures out a fix for it.... :/
<fr500> oh ok
<SiRrUs> thoreauputic your going to need to get yourself hoary
<awb4422> i guess i can download a new iso - however im bandwidth limited until about 12 oclock tomorrow in the dorms :/
<thoreauputic> fr500: but I'm running fluxbox mostly so I define my own keystroke shortcuts
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: have you tried to install/run XFce under Hoary?
<thoreauputic> SiRrUs: heh - so far warty is fine for me :)
<fr500> what is fluxbox?
<YankDownUnder> Fluxbox is a window manager - like Gnome or Blackbox
<SiRrUs> thoreauputic when you want it let me know and i will send you a disk
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: yeah, but it looked ...ordinary... I guess it needs tweaking
<thoreauputic> SiRrUs: thanks :)
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: I got a strange error about a missing module - can't seem to figger it out....
<SiRrUs> the array 5 works very good
<YankDownUnder> Just downloaded Array5 yesterday - going to install it sometime today I reckon
<geppy> Array5?
<SiRrUs> yep
<geppy> Oh, yes, 5.
<geppy> My bad/
* geppy goes back to sleep
<SiRrUs> YankDownUnder just watch out for that kernel error
<SiRrUs> or problem
<Wilcox> How do you download over IRC?
<thoreauputic> the noinotify bug?
<YankDownUnder> SiRrUs: Er.....error? Hmmm.....
<Wilcox> Anyone know?
<fr500> does hoary have better laptop supponrt?
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: you mean dcc?
<Wilcox> what is ddc?
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: what client are you using?
<Wilcox> X-Chat
<SiRrUs> the 2.6.10-4 kernel you need to add noinotify to it
<SiRrUs> then it works perfectly
<fr500> my warty doesnt let me use the Fn-f1....f12 jeys
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: you can send files with dcc
<fr500> keys
<nomasteryoda> fr500, laptop?
<fr500> yes
<nomasteryoda> ah, common problem ... I have same issue with suse on this dell latitude
<nomasteryoda> only the brightness and wireless/bluetooth Fn functions work
<fr500> nomasteryoda: found a solution?
<SiRrUs> well see you all later have a good evening/morning/afternoon
<nomasteryoda> not yet
<fr500> no Fn keys work for me
<nomasteryoda> fr500, i tried installing the fnfx and toshiba fn key fixes
<nomasteryoda> man that is a pain
<nomasteryoda> what brand laptop
<fr500> toshiba........i have toshiba, gotta find that
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> yes, the fnfx and toshiba keys apps should help
<nomasteryoda> you might be lucky
<Bandit> SiRrUs as i have told you before they dont like greetings here so i will say it for all of them....Later dude.............
<fr500> i read hoary has software suspend support, i think i'm gonna ley my laptop upgrade at night
<nomasteryoda> good choice
<fr500> i tried recompiling but it messed my wifi
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: sorry - dcc is a direct connection (peer-to-peer) that can be used to share files etc
<fr500> probably will detect my Fn keys too (hopes)
<nomasteryoda> fr500, what wifi chipset
<geppy> Are there any Gstreamer-based video players that aren't made with retarded licensing?
<fr500> Atheros, works just fine in warty
<nomasteryoda> supa
<fr500> but after patching it got messed
<nomasteryoda> i just ordered 2 $10 att 4700g pc cards today
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: Direct Client to Client = dcc
<nomasteryoda> both supposed to be atheros
<Wilcox> thoreauputic: Oh! OK, thanks
<Wilcox> I am looking it right now.
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: explore the settings and window menus on xchat
<Wilcox> I have not used IRC very much
<thoreauputic> Wilcox: :)
<fr500> my wifi worked out of the box, i was surprised
<nomasteryoda> Wilcox, and the help file
<Wilcox> Thanks
<nomasteryoda> fr500, yes atheros is good stuff
* nomasteryoda says "/me" is handy for making * callouts
<nomasteryoda> =)
<fr500> uh what is that?
<fr500> for the hopes thing?
* fr500 hopes
<fr500> ok
<fr500> got it
<nomasteryoda> lol
<fr500> i'm building a htpc around ubuntu
<qoke> echo /dev/md0 /home ext3 defaults 0 1 >> /etc/fstab
<nomasteryoda> i had to setup profiles in suse so i could use my bcm and atheros cards... for kismet and being able to xchat at same time
<fr500> probably i'm gonna be making an ubuntu logo case
<nomasteryoda> fr500, oooh
<qoke> you can edit /etc/fstab with your favourite editor also if you want
<nomasteryoda> fr500, nice
<fr500> i have a good friend who works on wood
<fr500> i fear for driver support
<nomasteryoda> fr500, i made 2 LCD picture frames with damnsmall linux
<fr500> i'm gonna sue a via epia card
<froust> to add someone to sudoers, do i just edit the sudoers file?
<fr500> cool
<thoreauputic> froust: use visudo
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> got to do a small video of the latest one... and upload to my site
<thoreauputic> froust: it checks for errors
<nomasteryoda> nomasteryoda.blogspot.com
<fr500> nlet me see
<nomasteryoda> look for LCD
<froust> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> froust: you're welcome :)
<nomasteryoda> kismetting your own network is kinda fun
<fr500> i read some reviews on via epia m cards and they seem real nice for multimedia, but an 800mhz pIII is faster
<nomasteryoda> yea
<fr500> and no agp ports
<nomasteryoda> i have an 800mhz duron
<nomasteryoda> works pretty good
<nomasteryoda> no agp
<fr500> that has me worried since i was thinking on mass production of something alike
<nomasteryoda> er, oops this one does have agp
<nomasteryoda> put my nvidia 256mb in it
<fr500> but usuability is limited to multimedia, desktop work and internet
<nomasteryoda> i used to watch movies on a 400mhz dell laptop
<nomasteryoda> dvds
<fr500> i plan it to be a router/firewall, htpc+tv tuner
<sigglet> jdub: !
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> those LCDs are what I got the 4700g cards for
<nomasteryoda> so i can hang them on the wall and update from anywhere
<nomasteryoda> =)
<fr500> yes, i'll build one for me, then i'll evaluate the possibility of "mass" production
<fr500> oh cool
<mebaran151> what is the advantage of developing in mono?
<Amaranth> mebaran151: compared to what?
<BrianAnthony> if I install the kernel source from apt-get where does it fall directory wise?
<nomasteryoda> only 64mb ram, 166mhz P
<mebaran151> Amaranth:  I meant in general
<nomasteryoda> works nice
<mebaran151> like I have a bare minimum experience in C++
<BrianAnthony> I installed kernerl-source-2.6.8, but it's not in /usr/src =S
<qoke> BrianAnthony: normally a .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 file in /usr/src AFAIK
<mebaran151> maybe a little over bare
<mebaran151> but I was going to get back into programming
<mebaran151> and keep hearing .NET and mono buzzing around
<qoke> BrianAnthony: i dont think it unpacks the tar.bz2 for you
<mebaran151> want to know the big deal
<mebaran151> so like how does Mono compare to C++
<fr500> mono has c# support i think
<fr500> not c++
<BrianAnthony> qoke: ah, I see it now. what are the options for tar that I need to extract it
<qoke> whaq_ ??
<qoke> whaq_ as in the whaq_ from ZA ?
<mebaran151> fr500, I know
<BrianAnthony> mebaran151: how does a compiler compare to an programming language?
<fr500> mono is just an open source implementation of an ecma standard whose premise is the ability to code in any languaje and produce the same executable
* fr500 thinks
<mebaran151> ah....
<fr500> a compiler compiles
<Amaranth> mebaran151: rapid application development
<mebaran151> I thought it was an entirely new manner of code
<mebaran151> ok
<Amaranth> mebaran151: basically it's supposed to be like java
<mebaran151> what are the mono repos
<mebaran151> yeah
* Amaranth would rather have Python :)
<mebaran151> but Java never struck as all that grand
<BrianAnthony> What's wrong with Java?
<fr500> actually java is very big now
<Amaranth> not on the desktop
<fr500> well yes
<monoxide> java != rapid application development
<BrianAnthony> Java > C#
<mebaran151> but I always found when I did a little dabbling in Java
<mebaran151> that I had might as well do the thing in C
<mebaran151> and get it out just as nicely
<fr500> if you look for something to build apps very fast, like whidbey (.NET 2005), that is all about the ide
<mebaran151> then again I never did web applets
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: what are the options for tar that I need to use to extract a bz2 file?
<fr500> the ide does all the bindings and stuff for you
<mebaran151> or probably any of the stuff Java was good for
<fr500> you focus son your especific code
<MacHelp> is there a way I can or apt-get a program that gives me a wake up alarm at a certain time
<Amaranth> if you want a language that stays out of your way i'd say Python with PyGTK for making GUIs :)
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<mebaran151> Python is nice
<qoke> BrianAnthony: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<fr500> MacHelp: cron i think
<mebaran151> but for certain stuff
<mebaran151> it gets a tad slow
<mebaran151> it is nice that it is easily extensible
<mebaran151> I like python
<BrianAnthony> thanks
<monoxide> yea, cron would be able to do it
<MacHelp> how do you open cron
<mebaran151> MacHelp, cron doesnt open
<monoxide> MacHelp, crontab -e
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> I never realized that
<mebaran151> scratch wha I was going to say ..
<MacHelp> monoxide, then wat
<monoxide> find a cron tutorial on google
<fr500> masteyoda are you therE?
<fr500> nomasteryoda
<mebaran151> MacHelp, easier maybe
<YankDownUnder> MacHelp: Mate, you can use Webmin as a frontend to cron - amongst other system services/functions
<mebaran151> would be to use the GoodNight plugin of XMMS
<mebaran151> you can find it in Universe
<mebaran151> it lets you set a time like an alarm I think
<thoreauputic> I was going to say xmms has an alarm built in... ;)
<thoreauputic> ah - plugin sorry
<nomasteryoda> yes
<borgista> Testing Ubuntu Hoary Array-5. Is there a reason that my mouse and keyboard stop working after log-in with the smp kernel?
<thoreauputic> hmm - actually the alarm plugin for xmms is called xmms-alarm, funnily enough... ;-)
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: I would have thought it would be called something complete irrelevant to it's function. Wow.
<thoreauputic> YankDownUnder: haha - yes, quite out of character for a debian package :)
<roamm> UBUNTU SUCKS
<roamm> :>
<roamm> its just Debian
<roamm> made shit
<roamm> :(
<borgista> LOOK a TROLL!
<roamm> no!
<roamm> an unhappy person!
<thoreauputic> roamm: troll elsewhere, please
<roamm> ive made my comments
<borgista> what happened?
<roamm> im finished.
<qoke> lol roamm...
<roamm> :)
<YankDownUnder> Was that just a yelling session?
<nomasteryoda> roamm, hope you feel better now
<nomasteryoda> =)
<roamm> i do.
<roamm> thankyou guys.
<YankDownUnder> Couldn't ya have just walked next door and punched out the neighbour's dog?
<YankDownUnder> Or kicked a kitten?
<borgista> Testing Ubuntu Hoary Array-5. Is there a reason that my mouse and keyboard stop working after log-in with the smp kernel?
<borgista> with the i386 kernel they both work.
<mebaran151> do you have an smp processor
<thoreauputic> nah, had to be broadcast to the geek population for maximum satisfaction... :)
<YankDownUnder> borgista: USB or PS/2?
<roamm> i wanted to take it out on ubuntu
<borgista> yes
<roamm> not on a kitten
<roamm> sorry.
<borgista> usb
<borgista> i have the ps/2 adapter too
<geppy> borgista:  Try PS/2
<mebaran151> just use the ps2 adapter if it helps
<borgista> it is.
<YankDownUnder> borgista: Strange that....WHY are you using the SMP kernel anyways?
<mebaran151> ps2 is pretty ghetto fabulous
<thoreauputic> roamm: kittens SUCK!! Thay are just dogs done SHIT !
<borgista> I have a Pentuim 4 w/Hyper Threading
<mebaran151> thoreauputic, I have a kitten
<borgista> thoreau?
<YankDownUnder> thoreauputic: Kittens do not suck. Ask the Chinese place down on Crown
<qoke> i had this dude the other day saying to me that both debian and ubuntu are crap because niether of them can boot off his external pcmcia harddrive (which has only alpha drivers for linux)
<monoxide> lol thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> mebaran151: hehe- actually I like kittens
<mebaran151> qoke, oh mercy me
<borgista> Thoreau? Wrote "Civil Disobedience"?
<mebaran151> sorry thoreauputic
<mebaran151> I didnt see the above thread
<mebaran151> involving trolling
<mebaran151> so yeah
<mebaran151> well played
<borgista> i use the smp kernel just fine on Warty.
<thoreauputic> borgista: yeah, ny comp is called "panarchy" ;-)
<mebaran151> it might have a couple buggy spots
<thoreauputic> *my
<qoke> yer, it was so lol.. i then askd him to try redhat/fedora or any other distro .. he refused saying linux sucked because his 5yr old pcmcia drive wasnt supported
<YankDownUnder> borgista: The issue is, however, are you running multiple processors?
<mebaran151> qoke, oh mercy me
<borgista> No, I'm not.
<mebaran151> what shall we do
<mebaran151> without aour ancient pcmia supoprt
<YankDownUnder> borgista: Then don't run in SMP kernel - you won't have strange issues, eh?
<borgista> Yes...but with SMP it runs faster.
<borgista> Alot faster.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> how would you know
<borgista> Oh well.
<borgista> It's o.k.
<mebaran151> your keyboard and mouse dont work!
<mebaran151> it will probably get fixed in the next kernel revision
<qoke> yer, exactly.. ubuntu install perfectly on my laptop, usb, pcmcia, everything just WORKS.. same on my desktop (just put hoary on for testing)
<mebaran151> I mean rerelease
<borgista> right now i'm on Warty.
<borgista> not Hoary
<mebaran151> I had weird problems
<mebaran151> installing ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> borgista: If you tweak the kernel settings for normal mode, and tailor it to your liking and your needs, along with tweaking yer HD settings, you might find that the normal kernel can outrun the SMP kernel....
<mebaran151> ALSA never laid itself correctly
<mebaran151> and AMD64 is rather odd lately
<mebaran151> it either works perfectly
<mebaran151> or is completely broken
<mebaran151> all in spasms
<tolstoy_> Yikes!  Is printing currently broken on hoary?
<BrianAnthony> Link /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build does not exist (or is not a link)
<BrianAnthony> why am I getting that error
<borgista> ok
<borgista> will do
<borgista> bye all
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: well, what does ls -l  /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build    say, if anything?
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: no such file or directory
<BrianAnthony> what do I need to put that there
<thoreauputic> seems the error is correct then?
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<spacepopeye> How do I mount my XP ntfs partition in linux?
<thoreauputic> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<thoreauputic> or similar
<spacepopeye> thnx
<thoreauputic> then edit /etc/fstab to make it permanent
<thoreauputic> make a dir like winXP in /mnt first
<thoreauputic> /mnt/wintendo or something appropriate like that
<regeya> dangit dangit dangit
<regeya> I guess that if I want to share something between my ubuntu box at home, and my os x box at work, I'm just going to have to build from source
<regeya> and that's all I'll say, because I'll not trouble anyone with unsupported software
<regeya> ...unsupported software...mutter mutter... ;-)
<thoreauputic> regeya: nautilus can use ssh to transfer files - you could use that
<regeya> zope-cmfplone depends on two different versions of zope-cmf
<thoreauputic> regeya: ssh comes with os-x
<regeya> neither of which can be installed
<regeya> thoreauputic, thanks...I'm aware
<thoreauputic> regeya: OK
<regeya> I just ssh'ed into my work box, in fact. :-)
<thoreauputic> :)
<regeya> use the work box to get into other machines on the network; checking logs.  someone at a small office shouldn't be terribly paranoid about internal security...dangit
<regeya> worried, yes, but not paranoid :-)
* regeya wonders about the lineage and ancestral mating habits of the zope-cmfplone packager, and stumbles off to bed ;-)
<spacepopeye> what's the bash equivelent of dir?
<regeya> ls
<neom> lol
<regeya> anyone old enough to know how to get a directory listing on an apple II disk?
<thoreauputic> regeya: you, I guess ;)
<regeya> heh
<regeya> yeah
<regeya> I can remember that, but I sat at my work OS X box, wondering WTF the keychain password was for 5 mins today
<neom> cat, isn't it?
<regeya> dunno about newer versions; I always did 'catalog'
<regeya> maybe cat works
<regeya> *shrug*
<thoreauputic> the oz version would have to have been "cattledog"
<regeya> I punched in a password to a box I used at uni, like, 9 years ago.  but I couldn't remember the password I had typed 15min. before.  weird.
<regeya> hehe
<darmou> does anyone know how to configure mailman?  I can't make the mailman list:(
<darmou> make=create
<YankDownUnder> darmou: Mate, try joining the #mailman channel, eh?
<darmou> ok good call thanks
<Cleotis> I'm a FreeBSD native, Debian/Ubuntu n00b as of 30 minutes ago.  Got a .deb file.  How do I install it?
<thoreauputic> Cleotis: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Cleotis> Thank you thor!
<thoreauputic> Cleotis: it will probably scream abourt dependencies though
<thoreauputic> Cleotis: usual method involves apt-get and repositories
<Cleotis> Thoreauputic: I'm on AMD64, to make things even more interesting.
<thoreauputic> Cleotis: indeed
<tolstoy_> Anyone know what to do when the gnome-cups-manager says (after a LONG timeout) that it can't contact the cups server?  I see cupsd in the process list...
<Cleotis> thoreauputic, I have used Synaptic, but my .deb is not found there.  Thank you kindly for your pointers.
<thoreauputic> tolstoy_: no, but idf you find out, please tell me :/
<thoreauputic> Cleotis: I guess a freeBSD refugee can find his way around ;)
<tolstoy_> thoreauputic, messed up for you as well?
<thoreauputic> tolstoy_: local printing is fine, but network printing I can't work out :/
<Cleotis> thoreauputic, yes I hope so, but is also different from ports.
<tolstoy_> thoreauputic, found out (via the forums) that lo is no longer properly configured.  "sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1" and then a restart did the trick.
<tolstoy_> thoreauputic, that's a problem I've never seen on any linux anywhere.
<thoreauputic> tolstoy_: aha ! :)
<tolstoy_> at least not since redhat 5.1 days
<thoreauputic> tolstoy_: very odd given how crucial that interface is :/
<cbgb> how can i install the kdm
<monoxide> tolstoy_, is that affecting hoary?
<tolstoy_> monoxide, yes.
<tolstoy_> monoxide, there was a forum entry about it, so I'm guessing it's not just my machine
<monoxide> will that fix it all the time, or only this bootup?
<tolstoy_> don't know. just discovered it.
<monoxide> what sort of problems would that cause?
<monoxide> is ifconfig supposed to display anything?
<thoreauputic> yes
<monoxide> i just checked... /dev/lo doesnt exist on my machine...
<monoxide> might explain a few programs not working...
<monoxide> how would i get it back?
<tolstoy_> sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<monoxide> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<monoxide> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # ls /dev/lo
<monoxide> ls: /dev/lo: No such file or directory
<tolstoy_> yikes
<jdub> monoxide: there's no such thing as /dev/lo
<thoreauputic> it's an interface, not a device
<jdub> monoxide: type 'ifup lo'
<monoxide> heh... that might explain that much
<tolstoy_> jdub, when I did that, I got: ifup: interface lo already configured
<monoxide> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # ifup lo
<monoxide> ifup: interface lo already configured
<monoxide> \
<tolstoy_> jdub, wasn't until I did the ifconfig that it worked.
<thoreauputic> monoxide: that would be expected
<thoreauputic> monoxide: it's the local loopback interface - pretty crucial
<jdub> tolstoy_: then ifdown lo; ifup lo
<monoxide> hmmm... just that iv been having heaps of problems with sound server (all of alsa, oss and esound/polypaudio) and i thought that might be the problem
<monoxide> thoreauputic, yes, i know that.
<cg0def> is there a way to request a program to be added to apt?
<thoreauputic> cg0def: come again? what do you mean?
<cg0def> thoreauputic: well it would be great if acpi4asus is in apt but it is not
<cg0def> thoreauputic: so should I file it as a bug or there is some other form?
<thoreauputic> cg0def: ah I see - you have all repositories enabled?
<cg0def> yes
<cg0def> thoreauputic: I am not talking about the kernel deamon
<thoreauputic> cg0def: I guess you could file an "enhancement" bug or something...
<cg0def> thoreauputic: would that be from the same bugzilla that you use for regular bugs?
<thoreauputic> cg0def: I don't really know, frankly - I did hear someone talking about filing a bug as an "enhancement" a few days ago
<cg0def> nm the last question
<thoreauputic> cg0def: or send it to the user mailing list perhaps?
<cg0def> thoreauputic: yeah I suppose the mailing list would help too
<thoreauputic> cg0def: it's pretty active
<zyme> hooo boy
<zyme> have i got some questions
<zyme> can anybody tell me what this means
<zyme> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> zyme: I think it means you are running firefox-installer-bin when you should be running firefox-installer
<zyme> hmm
<thoreauputic> zyme: both exist in my firefox-installer directory - I suspect the latter is the one you need to run
<zyme> i tell it to just run firefox-installer though
<zyme> i do ./firefox-installer
<zyme> :(
<thoreauputic> I see - and the error is returned from the other one... hmmm
* thoreauputic thinks 
<fr500> what was the program to make deb files after the ./configure script
<fr500> ?
<zyme> i will rename the other one and see what happens!
<thoreauputic> zyme: on warty?
<zyme> yeah
<thoreauputic> zyme: odd - it ran without problems on warty for me
<thoreauputic> fr500: you mean checkinstall?
<fr500> yes
<fr500> thanks
<zyme> i had to mess with some stuff to get my nvidia card to work but i dont know how that possibly could effect it
<da_bon_bon> anyone here on hoary who has /not/ installed OOo2.0 ?
<thoreauputic> fr500: ./configure && make && checkinstall
<zyme> can i download this "libgtk-x11-2.0.so" somewhere?
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: which prog. r u compiling ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: I'm not - I'm telling fr500 about checkinstall :)
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: ok..
<da_bon_bon> anyone here on hoary who has /not/ installed OOo2.0 ?
<da_bon_bon> openoffice.org2 ?
<fr500> thoreauputic: once i get checkinstall  of course
<thoreauputic> fr500: indeed
<da_bon_bon> anyone tried the  klax live cd ?
<fr500> slax?
<thoreauputic> fr500: it's in universe
<da_bon_bon> when i was installing openoffice.org2 apt told me about some suggestted packages. now, how do i get that list back ? can someone paste it for me ?
<fr500> yes i found it
<thoreauputic> checkinstall I mean
<da_bon_bon> fr500: klax - the kde 3.4b live
<thoreauputic> OK
<fr500> oh, no sorry
<fr500> i dont really like kde, i find it cool, but i like simplicity of gnome
<fr500> so i have never got really interested
<thoreauputic> there are some nice kde apps - amarok is really good
<fr500> what is amarok?
<thoreauputic> music player
<thoreauputic> juke box a la rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> only better
<cocol> do u know repository for firefox (hoary)?
<thoreauputic> isn't firefox in main?
<fr500> oh ok
<cocol> yep
<cocol> but there is a spcial ne for firefox
<thoreauputic> mozilla-firefox
<cocol> i know thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> OK
<ells> da_bon_bon: I got acidrip installed, and I am not sure how to configure it. Do you?
<cocol> i saw it in the german wiki or forum
<thoreauputic> it's easy to forget the mozilla bit, I find *grin*
<da_bon_bon> ells: no.. why me ? and whats acidrip ?
<zyme> can i make things like this x-chat minimize to the tray by the clock, like GAIM does?
<ells> da_bon_bon: I thought you might know, it is a dvd ripper
<cocol> htere is an security update from Mozilla Foundation for FF
<cocol> see osnews and slashdot
<da_bon_bon> ells: ah ok. no i dont.
<AcidWolf> bbl doing dist upgrade
<thoreauputic> zyme: I don't think xchat does the "notification area" thing, no (at least the warty one doesn't)
<zyme> ah that is what it is called
<ells> da_bon_bon: I am trying to get this thing to work.
<zyme> notification area, mmmm.
<da_bon_bon> ells: whats the problem ?
<thoreauputic> zyme: I think that's right - there's a panel applet for it
<zyme> panel applet eh
<ells> it wont rip the dvd
<cocol> right clicking on a panel and
<ells> da_bon_bon: not sure of the configurations
<biomic> i know this is a stupid question, but if i wanted to add an icon to home and my mounted hfs+ partition, how would i go about doing that?
<da_bon_bon> ells: lemme check
<zyme> how do i get this panel applet you speak so fondly of
<fr500> i want to make an script to install beep-media-player skins, so i can associate it to wsz files and double click them to install
<thoreauputic> biomic: right click on desktop, make launcher, insert command like "nautilus /path/to/directory"
<ells> da_bon_bon: cool, thanks
<cocol> FF-1.1 is out
<biomic> cheers thoreauputic
<fr500> i wanted to use mv filename target_dir
<fr500> but i don't know how to get the file
<fr500> filename
<fr500> any ideas
<thoreauputic> biomic: but if you put your hfs+ in fstab it will show up in the computer places (in nautilus)
<cocol> how i delete or annul a symb link?
<da_bon_bon> cocol: rm -rf XXX
<thoreauputic> cocol: just rm /symbolic/link
<cocol> only the target-file?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: don't need the -rf usually - symbolic links are just files
<thoreauputic> no the link
<biomic> thoreauputic: aaah yep, i did add the hfs part to fstab and its showing up in computer places .. thatnks for that
<thoreauputic> NOT the target!
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: yes, right.. mea culpa
<cocol> ok i see,thx
<rick__> hello, I suddenly can't use the web, but can still chat, ping, read mail, etc... Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<salti> Greetings all! Can anyone tell me what "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dkpg --configure -a' to correct the problem" means?
<thoreauputic> rick__: check the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<zyme> curses, ubuntu will not play my mp3s
<zyme> this will not stand
<fr500> is libmusepack in some repository?
<fr500> cant find it
<rick__> thoreauputic: ok, it's got some ip addresses set to the nameservers, should I try other ones?
<thoreauputic> rick__: can you ping a URL? like ping google.com?
<thoreauputic> if so, your nameservers are OK
<rick__> thoreauputic: yes, I can ping. Maybe ipv6 got turned on or something?
<thoreauputic> if you can only ping IP numbers, dns is broken
<rick__> thoreauputic: I can ping yahoo.com
<thoreauputic> rick__: don't know - could be I guess
<thoreauputic> rick__: OK your nameservers are fine then
<rick__> thoreauputic: thanks. this is like when I installed Fedora, it used ipv6 by default, so only a few sites worked
<rick__> I don'r remember where I changed it :(
<thoreauputic> rick__: that is *so* ridiculous
<thoreauputic> why would ipv6 be set as a default at this time? weird!
<rick__> thoreau: It seems like Fedora is tuned to impress you with it's features, not really designed for humans as much as Ubuntu
<TheMuso> d
<thoreauputic> rick__: you could try disabling ipv6 in about:config in firefox - but I doubt that's the problem
<xaochun> i think fedora just plain isn't designed
<thoreauputic> rick__: some people claim disabling ipv6 in firefox speeds it up, though I can't see any difference
<rick__> thoreau: I hate to sound dense, but where would I do that?
<YankDownUnder> Fedora is nothing but RH9 glossed over.....
<thoreauputic> you type  about:config in the url entry bar
<YankDownUnder> rick__: In the URL field type: about:config
<YankDownUnder> ...beat me to it....
<da_bon_bon> YankDownUnder: wrong. fedora is NOT rh9
<thoreauputic> rick__: then type ipv6 in the filter thing abd you should see the relevant entry
<rick__> kewl
<rick__> I had no idea
<YankDownUnder> da_bon_bon: No - it is not - but what I'm getting at is it's basically the same look/feel/setup - etc etc etc...
<thoreauputic> rick__: well hidden, isn't it? *grin*
<da_bon_bon> YankDownUnder: still, its a great distro.
<thoreauputic> rick__: just for fun, type   about:mozilla and see what happens...
<rick__> thoreau: tunfing off ipv6 seems to have worked!
<YankDownUnder> da_bon_bon: I used to use it - especially for all my servers - but now using Debian instead...and some Mandrake...
<rick__> I am stunned
<thoreauputic> rick__: yay
<da_bon_bon> YankDownUnder: mandrake is a bullshit didtro.
<da_bon_bon> distro
<rick__> rothflmao
<thoreauputic> rick__: I'm surprised
<thoreauputic> you tried about:mozilla ?
<rick__> thoreau: well, when I booted into windows it worked, I could ping, mail, chat
<rick__> about:mozilla made my freakin' week. that is hilarious
<thoreauputic> rick__: ah windows.... hmm
<thoreauputic> rick__: hehe
<rick__> that's the first time I booted into windows since I got wireless working
<rick__> I can't beleive how user friendly ubuntu is
<crbvegas> hello there
<rick__> thoreau: thanks sooo much for the belp, you made my night!
<thoreauputic> rick__: I think synaptic would make a lot of windows users green with envy
<crbvegas> so i just installed ubuntu for the first time
<thoreauputic> rick__: my pleasure :)
<crbvegas> and im extremeley confused
<thoreauputic> crbvegas: what's the confusion about?
<crbvegas> well, i don't know how to connect it to my windows network
<crbvegas> my house has 3 other computers running xp
<thoreauputic> connect as in share?
<crbvegas> we don't have a server, but
<crbvegas> yeah
<crbvegas> i mean, i installed samba
<thoreauputic> crbvegas: hmm - you need to look for samba in the package manager
<thoreauputic> OK
<StoffBox-Steve> so bye all,  time to work
<crbvegas> yeah, i installed it
<thoreauputic> I was slow
<crbvegas> i can set up for a workgroup, but i cant get the new linux box recognized.
<crbvegas> and it cant see my other computer
<crbvegas> s
<crbvegas> does it have to do with IPX or something like that do you think?
<thoreauputic> crbvegas: have you searched the forums or read ubuntuguide.org ?
<crbvegas> nah
<YankDownUnder> crbvegas: You might want to make sure you have SWAT installed as well - and it's really easy to use Webmin as a front-end for configuring all the bits of Samba
<crbvegas> i serioiusly just installed this like 10minutes ago
<crbvegas> Swat you say,
<crbvegas> going to look at that now
<crbvegas> what does swat stand for?
<thoreauputic> crbvegas: you can guarantee someone has written about samba on the wiki or forums at ubuntulinux.org
<crbvegas> no packages are listed under swat
<da_bon_bon> is torrentspy.com down or is it my isp problem ??
<subterrific> da_bon_bon: seems to be down
<thoreauputic> crbvegas: it's in the universe repository
<subterrific> da_bon_bon: try pirate bay, and laugh at this while you're at it: http://static.thepiratebay.org/legal/
<thoreauputic> crbvegas: you need to enable that in synaptic, then reload
<da_bon_bon> subterrific: DAMN! needed a vmware torrent
<crbvegas> one more question, before i got forum hunting and getting dizzy with stuff... btw, yest torrentspy is down... check the pirates bay
<crbvegas> enable it in synaptic
<crbvegas> yeah, i did a search for swat in synaptic, and it came up with nothing
<crbvegas> btw, how do i list channels with this x-chat prog
<delltony> questoin whats a good program for monitoring cpu/case heat in ubuntu?
<cocol> smartmontools
<delltony> type /list
<crbvegas> nm found it
<delltony> is that in one of the repositories?
<apj> hi
<apj> i have some problem with openoffice2 in Hoary.
<apj> It freeze all the time when i push Save/Save as button
<apj> Anyone has any suggestion to me?
<delltony> file a bug report or look on bugzilla
<delltony> if its not there file a report
<cocol> deinstall and reinstall OOo
<apj> deinstall?
<cocol> uninstall
<apj> OOo2?
<cocol> apt-get remove
<apj> apt-get remove OOo?
<zyme> linux is so hard :(
<cocol> apt-get remove openoffice.org
<cocol> apt-get install...
<apj> i use openoffice.org2 :)
<cocol> no
<apj> i have to uninstall oo1.1.x before i install oo2?
<apj> right?
<cocol> without the 2
<apj> ok..
<delltony> cocol, no offense but what part of smartmontools supports temp of the cpu
<delltony> this is for storage devices aka smart codes
<cocol> smartctl -P show /dev/hda
<zyme> BULLDOZER WANTS TO MAKE FILE
<zyme> BULLDOZER BECOMES KILLDOZER
<delltony> again /dev/hda is a harddrive my friend
<delltony> not a cpu
<cocol> but it check the temp also
<delltony> right of the harddrive
<cg0def> can someone help me with some configuration problem with gcc
<delltony> not of the cpu
<cg0def> pls
<cocol> thats all i know about smart
<delltony> thats fine there was an applet that showed the heat and all but i forget what its called
<cocol> kgrellm?
<delltony> aww thats it
<cocol> apt-get install kgrellm
<delltony> i did its not in there
* delltony googles for source or a deb
<cocol> google it
<delltony> its gkrellm :)
<cocol> lol
<YankDownUnder> Mmmm....Firefox 1.0.1 is out....
<zyme> i cant install it though :(
<YankDownUnder> What's so hard about getting the graphical installer and doing it that way?
<cocol> nybody succeeded in installing FF1.0.1?
<peloverde> Is the gtk+ fsd being slow and crashy a known issue in hoary?
<sladen> fsd?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the directory that has links to startup services?
<BROKEN_LADDER> and to disable them should i delete the links, or chmod them?
<BROKEN_LADDER> full screen display i assume
<peloverde> there it went
<cbgb> i want to install kde does anyone have any idea?
<Pluk> yay just wrote my own firewall
<thoreauputic> cbgb: enable the universe repository in synaptic, reload, install
<lunatech> how can i know which ubuntu i am running ?
<thoreauputic> lunatech: cat /etc/issue
<raghu> cbgb: apt-get install kde.....after implementing thoreauputic idea
<lunatech> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hmm cbgb didn't hang around long enough foe an answer :/
<thoreauputic> lunatech: no problem :)
<monoxide> is there any known problems with SSL and hoary?
<monoxide> or is it just my crappy internet connection?
<geargolem> hello e'rbody
<geargolem> can anyone recommend a good video compression utility?
<PoW> Has anyone gotten their Audigy 2 soundcard to work with hoary yet?
<stuNNed_> PoW: yep
<PoW> How?
<stuNNed_> PoW: pretty much just works really
<PoW> both ASLA and OSS are screwed
<stuNNed_> PoW: try gnome-alsamixer
<PoW> yeah
<PoW> its dead
<PoW> shoots out errors
<PoW> both oss and asla
<stuNNed_> how's hoary updates today?
<BiteMeBill> WOW I didn't know there was an ubuntu-love channel.
<thoreauputic> hmm..nasty phishing vulnerability in firefox 1.0
<thoreauputic> http://secunia.com/multiple_browsers_idn_spoofing_test/
<thoreauputic> other browsers too
<monoxide> if i update my kernel can i remove old versions of the kernel?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: you can, but most people don't bother
* monoxide shrugs
<BiteMeBill> monoxide: it wise to leave at least one older copy on your system.
<thoreauputic> monoxide: nothing wrong with doing itthough
<monoxide> just that my grub list is getting fairly crowded with 3 versions of the 386 kernel and 1 verion of the k7 kernel
<monoxide> plus the recovery version of each
<thoreauputic> monoxide: you can delete the entries from the menu.lst
<monoxide> yea, but then is there any point in keeping them?
<thoreauputic> not really
<thoreauputic> monoxide: you can nuke them if you wish
<monoxide> didnt think so... i was just wondering :)
<aminal> what do I have in ubuntu for module configuration?
<monoxide> also, whoever told me to update to the k7 kernel has fixed my hdd boot problem :)
<BiteMeBill> If the regular kernal gets AFU would the recovery kernel entry still be operatoinal?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: having a "known good" spare is always comforting though ;)
<aminal> thoreauputic: is there anything like modconf for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> aminal: doesn't appear to be  - I was just checking
<aminal> I need to stop framebuffers from loading, how would I do that?
<thoreauputic> there's modinfo modprobe...blah blah but no modconf that I can find
<aminal> vesafb
<monoxide> yea... is it possible to keep the 2.6.8-386 kernel but disable it from updateing it?
<thoreauputic> aminal: I seem to recall you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86 and say "no" to the framebuffer question (that's from a dpkg factoid in #debian and I may have it wrong)
<monoxide> i dont use the -plow, but yea thats worked for me
<thoreauputic> monoxide: the kernel is only upgraded with a dist-upgrade - apt-get upgrade should leave it alone
<monoxide> i usually use dist-upgrade... :P
<thoreauputic> monoxide: dist-upgrade seems to include the kernel in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> in debian I don't think it does
<thoreauputic> in fact I'm pretty sure in debian you have to  specify any new kernels you install
<monoxide> yes, but there are some interesting package setups there.... linux-386 will update to the latest 386 kernel.
<thoreauputic> yes
<monoxide> what if you removed linux-386 but not the actual kernel package ( linux-image-x.x.x-386 )?
<thoreauputic> I assume if you've installed a 686 kernel the update will be a 686 kernel (haven't tried it)
<BiteMeBill> thoreauputic: whats the modules.conf in /etc/?  wouldn't that be the modconf?
<monoxide> and linux-k7 will update the k7 kernel etc
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: I don't know - I've only ever used modprobe and /etc/modules
<BiteMeBill> thoreauputic: I just did a find of *mod* and was looking.
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: I actually don't know the function of modules.conf - once you identify the module and modprobe works, putting it in /etc/modules seems to activate it on boot
<BiteMeBill> ok
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: actually if you do a `less /etc/modules.conf` the comments say not to edit it (it's automatically generated)
<BiteMeBill> thoreauputic: Yea I was just looking at that.
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: heh - reading comments in config files can be quite educational - I should do it more often ;)
<BiteMeBill> Hmm  redhat isn't even showing a modconf but there is a modules.conf
<monoxide> BiteMeBill, man modules.conf
<monoxide> i believe its the config file for modules, but i also heard that you should leave it alone unless you *REALLY* know what your doing
<subterrific> you should never edit it
<subterrific> you edit /etc/modules or /etc/modutils/*
<GammaRay> if you have to edit it you should break an egg over a chicken while yelling "fire" to ward off any bad spirits
* GammaRay rolls his eyes
<BiteMeBill> Guess I will wait long time before I play in there.  LOL
<subterrific> and then run update-modules to generate /etc/modules.conf
<BrianAnthony> how would I stop vesafb from loading? it's causing my X to crash the whole system
<thoreauputic> GammaRay: that's interestig - i was told the sacrifice of a couple of virgins was required ;-)
<subterrific> oh man, i can hardly stay in my chair
<subterrific> comedy genius
<Ins4ne>      ??
<Ins4ne> :)
<thoreauputic> subterrific: you left out the <sarcasm> tags ?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<GammaRay> or maybe diarrhea
<BrianAnthony> is there an easy way to disable frame buffers?
<thoreauputic> funny you should mention that...
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: I'm aminal =P
<BrianAnthony> With framebuffers, it's causing everything to die a horirble death
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: I thought we discussed this - the command I suggested didn't work?
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: I have ATI drivers set up specificaly, if I do a dpkg-reconfigure, I lose the configuration =/
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: ah - no you don't - the problem is if you edited the file manually nothing will happen
<OrangeSlice> what, nobody welcomes me back? :p
<bascule> bribe the bot :P
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: I used nano to change some settings. so your'e saying dpkg-reconfigure won't mess it up?
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: Debian respects your hand editing, but then the config tool will no longer do as expected
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: it just won't work any more
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: so it won't disable framebuffering?
<thoreauputic> dpkg-reconfigure
<thoreauputic> no it won't
<thoreauputic> you will probably have to rake through the config file and find the relevant lines
<eikke> hija
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: is there a section on framebuffers in the XF86Config file?
<eikke> when upgrading linux-image, mkinitrd errors out because /dev/hdc1 is no block device, which is true. I installed ubuntu on hdc, then moved the hard drive, so its on hdb now. How to tell thisd to ubuntu?
<Pluk> This is the port you are using to communicate to our Web Server. A firewall that uses Stateful Packet Inspection will show a 'BLOCKED' result for this port.  nice! :)
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: I have no idea, sorry - I'd have a look if I were you (i never needed to do it)
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: my knowledge is limited to personal experience
<thoreauputic> eikke: oh dear...
<jief255> can somebody help me my x server dont want to start
<monoxide> BrianAnthony, man XF86Config
<eikke> thoreauputic: what? :p
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: where can I find where the modules load? so I can disable it from loading vesafb?
<thoreauputic> eikke: well, sounds like you've confused your Ubuntu dreadfully ;-)
<monoxide> eikke, boot into the live cd, mount /dev/hdb to a local area, then go to /path/to/hdb/etc/fstab and change /dev/hdc to /dev/hdb
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: again, I don't know the answer, sorry
<BrianAnthony> thoreauputic: oh, alright.
<eikke> monoxide: it boots ok caus I only got one partition (/), and editted my grub config correctly
<eikke> nice catch about fstab, forgot to edit it :s
<monoxide> ;)
<BrianAnthony> Could anyone elese tell me where I can disable modules? =/
<lunatech> i want to install quiteinsane , but i get "Depends: gocr but it is not going to be installed"
* eikke reboot
<monoxide> i had trouble with fstab without it booting, i needed to use the live cd to fix it... :/
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: a stab in the dark would be to see if the module is in /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: ah - you could put the module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist I think
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: that should stop it loading
<jk24> Hi
<thoreauputic> hi
<jk24> anybody running ilnux-image-2.6.11 ?
<jk24> linux-image-2.6.11
<thoreauputic> I'm sure someone is ;-)
<thoreauputic> somewhere...
<membreya> thoreauputic: ...don't you ever leave :P
<monoxide> im using 2.6.10
<Chipzz> I'm sure anyone who is is at leats mildly on crack ;)
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> 2.6.11 eh
<thoreauputic> membreya: i'm not really here - it's a figment of your imagination ;)
<membreya> aren't you all :P
* ompaul wonders why people would chase the bleeding edge unless they need the functionality
<monoxide> 2.6.11 == unstable release?
<thoreauputic> membreya: BTW was that a not-so-subtle hint ? *grin*
<ompaul> it just don't make sense to me
<thoreauputic> ompaul: yeah but you just aren't a 1337 |-|4xx0r
<thoreauputic> ;)
<membreya> it was actually my way of saying g'day :)
<monoxide> ompaul, i use the latest stable versions
<membreya> thoreauputic: get with the times..it's 37337 :)
<monoxide> except im on hoary, but thats prity stable
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - OK
<membreya> stupid real player not working on stupid amd64 >:(
<membreya> lolz0r!
<jk24> pepsi: you're running 2.6.11 ? did your mouse slow-down when you switched to it ?
<pepsi> im not running it
<spacepopeye> How is real supported in linux?
<T|-|0re4upu7|c> membreya: d00d, I'm s0000 13337
<spacepopeye> Well/not at all?
<membreya> spacepopeye: ...its just not supported for the a64 arch
<m0n0x1d3> spacepopeye, you mean real media? mplayer plays them fine
<spinifex> hey ubuntu guys.  An update a while ago made it so I can't use synaptic or the network manager anymore.  I launch them, and it shows the "starting .." thing on the taskbar, but then it just disappears
<lunatech> i wanted to use some packages from hoary
<lunatech> in warty that is
<nn3nnbR3-> damn you!
<nn3nnbR3y4> :D
<spinifex> any advice as to why this would happen?  I'm using hoary
<lunatech> will adding the hoary repo to the warty's sources.list cause a problem ?
<nn3nnbR3y4> <l33tz0r!
<spinifex> I can still use apt-get, of course, but how can I enable my wireless connection without the network configurator?
* m0n0x1d3 shuts down nn3nnbR3y4: lu5r
<lunatech> spinifex, try launching synaptic from a terminal
<thoreauputic> nn3nnbR3y4 pwns !
<m0n0x1d3> :)
<nn3nnbR3y4> :P
<nn3nnbR3y4> new episode of lost is down ..doo dah ..doo dah
<spinifex> hmm, running synaptic from the terminal works
<spinifex> just fine.  Um, how do I launch the network configurator from terminal?
<pepsi> network-admin
<pepsi> ?
<jk24> spinifex: sudo network-admin
<lunatech> network-admin
<spinifex> cool.  Any reason why it wont launch from the system->administration menu?
<spinifex> hey, that changed, used to say desktop
<lunatech> is there a multiverse for warty too ?
<thoreauputic> lunatech: yes
* ompaul considers the minor fact that he has to go to work today and must head soon
<lunatech> thoreauputic, and it has more packages than the universe ?
<nn3nnbR3y4> erm....fakeroot..is there any advantage to that over say sudo'ing?
<lunatech> i need to install quitesane
<soren9580> is ubuntu a good Unix Distro to use for beginners?
<lunatech> soren9580, seems like it
<spinifex> yes, very much so
<membreya> soren9580: Ive been in it for 2 weeks and I'm doing "ok'ish" :)
<spinifex> you will love it
<Myrtti> I managed to fuck up my Gnome again
<thoreauputic> lunatech: it has "non-free" packages ( beyond the universe, in another dimension perhaps)
<soren9580> its not for me
<jk24> soren9580: yes, easy to install
<soren9580> i'm starting a program at my school to loan unix machines to people who dont have a computer
<Myrtti> sorry bout the language, but this is the second time this has happened, and I'm starting to think I'm quite stupid when I keep my repositories at hoary instead of warty
<soren9580> and i need to decide on a good distro that will be easy for non-computer people to use
<spinifex> well soren, I'm assuming most *nix systems are easy to use once set up properly.  Ubuntu is just much easier to set up, and change software on
<membreya> soren9580: FreeBSD? :P
<lunatech> thanks for the warning Myrtti , i was about to add hoary into my sources.
<thoreauputic> lunatech: quiteinsane appears to exist in the universe...
<lunatech> thoreauputic, but it refuses to install
<Myrtti> lunatech: it works fine until updating fucks it up
<Myrtti> or in my system it does
<Myrtti> and I'm again at lost about what to do
<lunatech> it wants gocre , which wants libpbm
<Myrtti> not to mention that I really don't want to install my system again
<soren9580> what do you guys think about something like Xandros or Lycoris in comparision to ubuntu in terms of ease of use
<thoreauputic> lunatech: maybe it depends on something in multiverse? Don't know...
<membreya> wb fellow aussie :P
<monoxide> hmmmmm....
<monoxide> ubuntu just froze on me...
<monoxide> ty membreya
<Myrtti> monoxide: what did you do?
<Myrtti> use synaptic?
<thoreauputic> soren9580: probably a bit easier, but I haven't looked at them lately
<Myrtti> on hoary system?
<monoxide> nothing. just crashed
<spinifex> soren, does easy use include installing software, upgrading, and/or getting plugins, or just normal use without root priviledges?
<monoxide> i was using apt-get, but not looking at it at the time
<lunatech> i hope so too thoreauputic, i am installing a scanner for a n00b, don't want to leave her stuck with xscanimage
<membreya> monoxide has quit (Read error: 69 (Erection reset by fear))
<monoxide> LOL
<monoxide> and yes, i am on hoary
<Myrtti> I decided to download the updates and booted the system since it's been on for a while
<thoreauputic> lunatech: hmm - does the gimp acquire function use xsane?
<Myrtti> logged in on gdm, and everything goes ok until the whole gnome-panel has loaded
<lunatech> thoreauputic, no
<Myrtti> then it crashes
<thoreauputic> I mean xscanimage
<Myrtti> or freezes
<membreya> Myrtti: what kernel?
<Myrtti> hell if I know :-)
<Myrtti> no wait
<membreya> there's a patch out for -4 :)
<membreya> Myrtti: cat /proc/version
<monoxide> yea, i was in the middle of downloading it :/
<Myrtti> 2.6.10-4-386
<lunatech> thoreauputic, using a bash script to start xscanimage .. using a usb scanner
<thoreauputic> lunatech: gimp appears to want to use Xsane here...
<membreya> Myrtti: do a sudo apt-get update
<membreya> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<spinifex> oh my, I clicked on search in synaptic and it crashed!
<lunatech> thoreauputic, if you install the sane package, gimp will give you an option of xscanimage
<spinifex> (synaptic:7921): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_draw_pixbuf: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed
<spinifex> Gtk-ERROR **: file gtkcontainer.c: line 2447 (gtk_container_propagate_expose): assertion failed: (child->parent == GTK_WIDGET (container))
<spinifex> aborting...
<Myrtti> membreya: sorry if I'm sceptic, but I hope you're right
<membreya> :D
<membreya> otherwise flick back to -3 till 2.6.11 is properly released :)
<spinifex> I get quite a few gdk/gtk errors.  What could be  the problem with this?
<membreya> and it's skeptic...not sceptic :P
<membreya> spinifex: were you holding your tongue the right way? :P
<spinifex> tongue?
* monoxide is septic
<membreya> nm
<membreya> no monoxide..you're septic :P
<monoxide> err...
<thoreauputic> membreya: hmm... sceptic is in the OED old boy
<membreya> noooooooooooo!
<membreya> damn you and your pedantry!
<spinifex> before a recent upgrade I got GTK errors whenever I ran gournal
<spinifex> is this just an issue with hoary, or what?
<thoreauputic> membreya: BA Eng Lit (Hons)  hehe
<membreya> ooo mr man has letters after his name :P
<thoreauputic> :0
<membreya> BA = bullshit artist? (im being facetious.. I know what it is :P)
<thoreauputic> membreya: yeah, that pretty much sums it up ;)
<Myrtti> membreya: sorry, not my native language, and I started to apt-get upgrade, so my console lags a bit... or ie. ssh to my shell provider where I run irssi on screen
<monoxide> an english major that is a computer person? :/
<Myrtti> and besides, I'm a bit pissed off
<Myrtti> monoxide: not unusual
<membreya> have you tried it yet Myrtti ? :P
<thoreauputic> membreya: to be even more of an artist I have Adv.Dip, (Fine Arts) as well ;-)
<Myrtti> tried what?
<membreya> thoreauputic: gawd you may as well major in philosophy :P
<membreya> the update numnutz
<thoreauputic> membreya: working on it mate...
<monoxide> Myrtti, i am horrible at english
<Myrtti> membreya: see above, at :24
<membreya> thoreauputic: do they offer a personal grooming course? :P
<monoxide> i got an E in english last year.... :/
<thoreauputic> membreya: haha - I failed that one miserably
<Myrtti> I got an E on my final test on high school too, but that means a bit different thing here in Finland
<monoxide> lol
<Myrtti> it means Eximia Cum Laude Approbatur
<Myrtti> the second best there is
* spinifex decides he wants to try and install FlashMX2004 on here.  Ah, so many wine libs to choose from, no metapackage though.  Which will I need?
<monoxide> very good?
<Myrtti> very good
<Myrtti> but it was years ago
<Myrtti> 1998 fall
<membreya> hehe Myrtti ..you cum laude :P
<membreya> curse you and your puns latin! curse youuuuuuu!
<Myrtti> membreya: if it's possible for a woman to do that...
<monoxide> here, an E in english means round 20% of your marks for the year down the drain...
<membreya> ooooh a chick in the room....stacks on!
<membreya> adam..your immaturity is showing
<Myrtti> membreya: wonder that you haven't done /whois on me and then tried google
<monoxide> lol
<Myrtti> might help
<Myrtti> ok, now boot
<Myrtti> keep your fingers crossed
* membreya hides his immaturity
<monoxide> explains the good marks tho... ;)
* membreya crosses all 12 fingers
* thoreauputic pats membreya on his left head
* monoxide crosses his toes
<membreya> oi... I'm Victorian, not Taswegian
<aj> only one head then?
<thoreauputic> membreya: the Yarra breeds strange mutations...
<monoxide> hehe
* membreya points at thoreauputic ...case in hand
* monoxide pats membreya's top head
* thoreauputic checks the sheep dip and puts another straw in his mouth
<membreya> checking the sheep dip? time for your monthly bath already thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> membreya: which month is it?
<membreya> just remember you're about to take bath #2 thoreauputic
<ions> I guess there are no gtk audio CD burning apps in the Ubuntu repos eh?
<thoreauputic> membreya: saves water - ecologically sound
<membreya> thoreauputic: the negative side is come bath time you're so oily the water just runs off :P
<thoreauputic> ions: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/  << debs for gnomebaker
<ions> ah cool
<ions> thanks
<spinifex> *pokes people*  Hey when ubuntu starts up it always sets my volume to maximum and it's really annoying cuz someone will IM me and it makes the sound all really loud and people stare at me.  How can I make it start up at a lower volume, or muted would be alright?
<membreya> turn your speakers off
<spinifex> I can't
<thoreauputic> membreya: I sell the oil to BP, --- keeps me in hardware and food
<spinifex> it's hardware
<spinifex> I mean, it's a laptop with no hardware control for the speakers
<membreya> great repo there thoreauputic ...hoary is empty :P good thing I compiled it myself
<membreya> yup me!
<spinifex> I could turn off the IM sounds if there was a way to make the taskbar flash when I recieve a message...
<spinifex> (this is gaim)
<membreya> spinifex: you can
<membreya> well it flashes in the notify tray
<spinifex> only if you tell it to hold back your messages..  and that's not very noticable
<membreya> is if you're looking :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: heh - you're right: i didn't notice as I have warty
<membreya> easy solution spinifex, don't have friends
<spinifex> bah
<membreya> warty is SOOOOOOO passe!
<flax> hello, i want to setup ubuntu linux as a primary domain controller with samba and ldap,.. since i couldnt find any information of how to do this on ubuntu, im now writing my own document after which i want to make a script for doing this on ubuntu
<flax> current document: http://nergens.org/projects/samba/samba_ldap_pdc_ubuntu-hoary-1.sxw
<thoreauputic> membreya: warty is s000000000 much stabler !
<membreya> stable schmable..you running a mission critical server there thoreauputic ?
<flax> where do i have to be in the ubuntu to start somekinda project for this? since i dont know anything about it; and i would like to make something what others can also use
<spinifex> is there any way to make it flash the taskbar in gnome?  Or set the volume level on startup?
<thoreauputic> membreya: I don't enjoy freeze ups and editing menu.lst files (lazy)
<Myrtti> membreya: THANKS A GAZILLION TIMES
<membreya> thoreauputic: your projection to people of your personal image gives that one away
<membreya> Myrtti: it worked?
<Myrtti> or whoever it was
<Myrtti> it dit
<Myrtti> did
<membreya> cool :)
<spinifex> oo  *tries something*
<Myrtti> now, I'm off to school, time to study Ciscos CCNA3 again
<membreya> yummy...CCNA :)
<Myrtti> winter holiday starts today \o/
<membreya> Myrtti: what you studying to become? (what level cisco engineer?)
<thoreauputic> membreya: you're majoring in psychology? *g*
<Myrtti> membreya: a true "slit-your-wrists-up-and-hope-noone-will-find-you-in-time" experience
<membreya> thoreauputic: I'm a sociopath..I'm born to study people :)
<Myrtti> membreya: BBA on economics, major in computer sciences and hopefully in programming, to be more precise
<thoreauputic> membreya: haha - OK chalk one up yo you there :)
<Myrtti> but now, time to go
<thoreauputic> *to you
<membreya> ciao ciao Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> ta-ta
<spinifex> heheh, UCSC is on slashdot for the post-it-note thing
* monoxide tries to remember if he had dinner
<monoxide> can anyone help me with my sound problems? mplayer keeps saying the sound devices are busy, and several programs just crash because of it.
* spinifex guesses*  Kill ESD?
<monoxide> what?
<spinifex> look for the process called esd and kill it
<monoxide> ps aux | grep esd didnt return anything
<membreya> hrm
<membreya> how do you get samba to start at boot?
<spinifex> hm, then try running esd and doing your stuff
<delltony> i see array six has been changed to the 28th instead of the 24th was fixing to ask when array 6 was coming out :)
<spinifex> some programs require it to be running, some require it to be dead.  Mostly media players want it running and games want it dead, I think, but since it runs be default I assumed you'd need the opposite
<spinifex> s/be/by/
<monoxide> esd closed itself
<spinifex> closed itself?
<monoxide> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew # esd
<spinifex> you type esd and it makes a boopbeepledeep sound.  then you run mplayer
<monoxide> root@matthew-linux:/home/matthew #
<spinifex> I don't think you need to be root to run esd
<bascule> you are running it as root? Then the apps need root priveleges to connect to it...
<monoxide> it didnt make any sound
<spinifex> whois monoxide
<spinifex> oops
<bascule> as root killall esd
<spinifex> try running it as the same user as the media player you're running
* monoxide is stupid
<bascule> the start it as normal user
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $ esd
<monoxide> main.c: read() failed: No such file or directory
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $
<spinifex> main.c?
<bascule> well that is an app bug
<membreya> how do you get samba to start at boot??? :(
<delltony> ok one thing im curious to know where can i check or what command can i issue to check what hoary array i'm running i know its 5 but just wondering if there is a command to runt o check
<spinifex> o.o
<flax> is there in the ubuntu community a way to start new things? Where can i find participants who want to join to make a document / eventualla a script that configures samba as PDC with LDAP?
<monoxide> esd wont run
<monoxide> membreya, it should by standard
<membreya> monoxide: nope...everytime I boot I have to sudo /etc/init.d/samba start before my girlfriend can access my shared directories
<spinifex> try updating?  =\  under system->preferences-> sound there shound be options for it
<monoxide> so what should i do?
<spinifex> "enable sound server startup" makes ESD start on boot
<monoxide> really? mine starts at boot time
<monoxide> spinifex, that is enabled
<spinifex> hmm, dunno what's wrong with your ESD then.  Is it current?
<monoxide> well there is an update for polypaudio, which im downloading amongst other updates, but im on dialup.... so its gonna take a while
<spinifex> alright, good luck
<monoxide> yea, thanks... i think il need it... it a nuisance tho, iv had to play my music via samba on my winXP machine...
<spinifex> what's the best place to put aliases I want to apply to all accounts on startup?
<monoxide> ever since updating to hoary a week or two ago.
<bascule> membreya: chmod +x /etc/init.d/samba
<spinifex> /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh doesn't appear to do it
<bascule> /etc/profile
<bascule> careful though
<spinifex> careful of what?
<membreya> bascule: chmod was fine :| got my stumped
<membreya> oh well
<bascule> adding broken things
<membreya> going to kill my system
<prego> morning. In hoary nautilus does not show the SMB browsing. What am I missing? that was one of the good points of Warty (IMHO)...
<tolstoy_> monoxide, not sure if it'll help, but did you try using the media selector and changing from esd to oss?
<membreya> when ubuntu is finally released  and I get a 200gb sata drive
<monoxide> tolstoy_, i have tryied esd, alsa and oss. no luck
<bascule> what tranfer rates do you actually get on an SATA?
<monoxide> esd crashes beep, alsa and oss freeze it
<monoxide> bascule, no idea what the stats for it, but i have noticed the difference by a fair bit
<bascule> k
<monoxide> takeing a guess.... 125-150% better than IDE?
<bascule> wow, that is worth it, probably
<Pluk> nah
<Pluk> its just the interface thats changed
<bascule> Pluk: what is your guess?
<membreya> i like it for the thin cables :P
<Pluk> current sata wowness is just marketing
<membreya> plus hotplugging
<membreya> SATA is 150mb/s
<bascule> yeah assuming not raptors or anything that prricey
<membreya> highest IDE goes is 133
<membreya> but as usual
<bascule> SATA is theoretically 150MB/s
<monoxide> if you are getting a new comp, then yea it is. but if your gonna replace your current harddrive then not really
<membreya> that's burst speed
<Pluk> membreya,  max transfer rate of the interface is 150
<membreya> IIRC sata can sustain 100
<Pluk> the disks are still the the same as with pata
<bascule> except raptors?
<membreya> raptors rock :)
* Pluk got a raptor
<membreya> but uber expensive
<bascule> OK
<membreya> Pluk: what about SATA II?
<Pluk> 36gb though
<Pluk> sataII will make a diff with NCQ
<monoxide> i definently noticed the difference in a reallife teset
<membreya> 36gb is supposed to be a rattle trap
<bascule> so that is just a SCSI with an SATA connector
* thoreauputic sharpens his hdparm and reaches for the coffee to get a bit more speed...
<bascule> lol
<Pluk> i get 55mb/sec btw with hdparm
<Pluk> but i didnt buy the raptor for transfer speeds
<Pluk> accestimes are pretty good with it
<membreya> hdparm gives me 30mb/s :|
<Pluk> my 120gb pata gives 44mb/sec
<bascule> mine is about that too
<membreya> im using 120gb wd SATA w/8mb cache :|
<Myrtti> there, at school
<Pluk> thats a pretty sucky speed membreya :S no offence
* thoreauputic checks his client - no, this isn't #gentoo-hardware after all....
<membreya> not kidding pluk
<Pluk> lol
<membreya> but my nforce3 isn't support natively in the kernel right now
<Pluk> nforce3 here too
<membreya> hmmmmm grrrr
<monoxide> does the drive need to be unmounted to be able to use hdparm?
<membreya> any tweaks you're running on linux Pluk ?
<membreya> monoxide: it just takes a bit to start :)
<Pluk> only a custom kernel
<Pluk> but the stock gives me about the same speeds if a remeber well
* thoreauputic spends a month recompiling and tweaking, and after that his machine runs 1% faster...
<monoxide> how do i check the speed?
<membreya> sudo hdparm -t /dev/xxx :)
<Pluk> membreya, hdparm -i /dev/hda
<membreya> oh -i :)
<Pluk> check for udma modes
<Pluk> mine has *udma5
<Pluk> whats urs?
<membreya> lba = no piomode=pio0
<membreya> >:(
<membreya> same as I can't enable DMA on my dvd drive
<monoxide> udma4 on IDE
<bascule> nforce3 boy, I remember .. ah well :(
<Pluk> sorry speeds indeed is hdparm -t /dev/xxx
<monoxide> ohhh... -i on my sata drive is near empty...
<membreya> grrr why the @#@!@%@ isn't dma enabled on my drives..or more udma
<membreya> what mobo Pluk ?
<membreya> and you did NOTHING to the kernel? :(
<Pluk> shuttle barebone
<membreya> epox amd64
<thoreauputic> hmm udma5 by default. Interesting.
<membreya> someone copy and paste the line for udma :P
<thoreauputic> UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<thoreauputic> asterisk is current setting
<membreya> nope, all i have is the line for pio
<bascule> membreya: nforce3?
<spinifex> hmm, well I got it to say MESSAGE in place of the normal text when I recieve something in gaim, but it's still not very noticable.  Why can't gnome flash the taskbar?
<membreya> it's between IORDY and AdvancePM?
<Pluk> membreya, hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<membreya> bascule: yup nforce3 250
<membreya> Pluk: SATA
<membreya> can't d1 it
<bascule> and the drivers are in?
<membreya> and hda is my dvd drive :)
<Pluk> ah i understood you had pata
<membreya> bascule: using sata_nv as the module
<Myrtti> I'll return to my normal channels and leave you enthusiastics here
<Myrtti> tata
<Pluk> :)
<membreya> ciao
<Pluk> toedels
<prego> let's try it again....
<prego> morning. In hoary nautilus does not show the SMB browsing. What am I missing? that was one of the good points of Warty (IMHO)...
<Pluk> membreya, in your bios is sata in legacy mode?
<membreya> hmmmm possibly no
<Pluk> some motherboards you can set sata to behave like ide
<membreya> brb then
<monoxide> IDE1: 20.46MB/s    IDE2: screwed up my system for a while?    SATA: 35.14MB/s
<thoreauputic> monoxide: hmm 42 MB/sec here on IDE
<justino> u
<justino> can any one tell me how to map a drive?
<thoreauputic> justino: I think you mean "mount"
<justino> yip
<justino> this is all new to me...
<thoreauputic> mount -t <filetype> /dev/hdX /mnt/yourdirectory
<thoreauputic> actually that needs a sudo in front as well
<spinifex> do you really need the type?
<thoreauputic> e.g. sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winXP
<thoreauputic> spinifex: not usually
<thoreauputic> spinifex: unless it's something that isn't in fstab and has an odd fs
<justino> and i do this from the root terminal or just the terminal?
<thoreauputic> eg mount -t nfs
<scizzo> morning everyone
<spinifex> I had a weird problem with using a fat32 partition on debian.  I moved some files onto it, but I couldn't see them from windows.  People told me to chkdsk, which I did, and it horribly mutilated the files and made tons of crap in that directory
<thoreauputic> justino: it's actually better to change /etc/fstab so a normal user can mount stuff
<prego> spinifex, in my Hoary now tries ext2 prior to ext3, so if you have an ext3 filesystem you have to pass the ext3 type as an option otherwise it is mounted as ext2 :-(
<justino> excuse my ignorance thor but dont know where or how to change that
<spinifex> what happens if you mount and it guesses the wrong type?
<thoreauputic> justino: understandable :)
<justino> plus i am running this thru vmware - will that have an impact on mounting?
<prego> spinifex, but it still mounts afterall?
<spinifex> yes
<thoreauputic> justino: the file is /etc/fstab and you can look at it in a terminal by typing for instance ` less /etc/fstab `
<prego> spinifex, bad news I guess
<thoreauputic> without the backquotes...
<membreya> hrm
<prego> justino: is vmware on?????
<spinifex> the time it mutilated my files, I hadn't specified a partition type
<membreya> still no different
<membreya> but I couldnt find an option for legacy
<membreya> only DMA and block mode
<lunatech> is there any harm is shuttin down rsyncd, postfix, ntpdate and fam daemons ?
<prego> spinifex, that might be the clue
<lunatech> these are started by default, don't want them running
<prego> lunatech, probably not
<justino> preggo: yes
<lunatech> cool , thanks prego
<prego> lunatech, hoewever fam is interesting if you are using gnome
<spinifex> heh, from now on I'll copy rather than move across filesystems, regardless of how big the file is
<lunatech> good point prego, i will leave it running
<prego> lunatech, otherwise if you change a file from outside nautilus you will have to refresh the view
<monoxide> why would hdparm -t /dev/hdb muck up my comp for a while?
<monoxide> there is only one partition mapped to /home/
<lunatech> prego, any ideas why rsyncd is running ?
<prego> lunatech, rsyncd is totaly unnecessary for normal use
<membreya> but my dmesg says "ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133"
<prego> lunatech, If I want to rsync, I use ssh
<thoreauputic> monoxide: hdparm can do funny things to your hard drive I believe
<Pluk> it can even harm
<prego> lunatech, probably rsyncd is running since you installed the package? I don't know
<Pluk> membreya, isnt that your cdrom?
<lunatech> cool , thanks prego
<prego> justino, AFAIK I woudl not mount a filesystem already being in use by vmware
<monoxide> does linux have a chkdsk equivalent?
<prego> monoxide, fsck.ext3 for instance?
<thoreauputic> fsck?
<membreya> Pluk: members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/dmesg.txt
<membreya> monoxide: reboot 30 times :)
<lunatech> is the command update-rc.d remove postfix or stop postfix ?
<justino> thor: this is what i get "# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<justino> #
<justino> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<justino> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<justino> /dev/sda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<justino> /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<justino> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<justino> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto"
<thoreauputic> umm... thank you for sharing :/
<justino> ;-)
<thoreauputic> justino: consider using #flood next time?
<justino> i'm considering hitting my head against the wall in frustration
<justino> is that not suppsed to be shown to public?
<membreya> read it yet Pluk  ? :P
<thoreauputic> justino: more than 5 lines or so is considered rather bad form
<justino> sorry
<thoreauputic> justino: you have only one hard drive partition that I can see in that fstab
<thoreauputic> /dev/sda1
<spinifex> true, so he couldn't really mount something local
<thoreauputic> justino: what were you wanting to mount?
<monoxide> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdb
<FAST> what is the console command to empty the wastebasket?
<Pluk> looks all ok membreya
<Pluk> just finished comparing :)
<monoxide> i get that for all 5 non / partitions...
<thoreauputic> monoxide: don't run fsck on a mounted file system btw
<monoxide> infact i get that for my root partition too...
<membreya> yet I get  PIO modes:  pio0 >:( and that's it
<membreya> gah
<membreya> bbiab
<thoreauputic> FAST: something like rm -rf .Trash I think
<justino> thor:would like to see my files/folders in my 2 local drives as well as shared folders on my network
<spinifex> thoreauputic: is it possible he's referring to this: http://helpline.concordia.ca/network/mapping.htm  ?
<monoxide> ohhh...
<monoxide> well how am i meant to run it then? most of my partitions are of system critical folders...
<monoxide> hmmmm....
* monoxide considers running it out of the live cd
<thoreauputic> spinifex: yes, but isn't windows "mapping" the analogue of *nix "mounting" (eg nfs mounts)
<monoxide> thats how i understand it, but tgere are fairly major differences between the two... eg *nix's lack of "drive letters"
<thoreauputic> justino: do you know the master/slave relationships for your local drives? eg  if they are /dev/hdb or whatever?
<thoreauputic> or /dev/sdX etc
<monoxide> which i suppose you can emulate with symlinks at /c/ and /d/ etc
<FAST> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> FAST: :) no worries
<justino> /dev/hdc
<spinifex> wait, he said he's running this through vmware.  Perhaps he wants to access his windows files from it-- then there would be no physical partition for the OS he's coming from, so that hd may be the one to mount
<spinifex> hdc is mounted as your cdrom drive
<justino> spinifex: they are my windows files
<thoreauputic> spinifex: hmm - I don't know anything about vmware - perhaps you can help him
<spinifex> I don't either.  I just looked it up in wiki
<spinifex> heh, justino, why not just use a liveCD or something?
<thoreauputic> spinifex: that partition is ext3 - is this a linux partition he wants? I'm lost at this point
<justino> spinifex: trying to get into shares on our server - all running MS
<thoreauputic> and /dev/cdrom0 is definitely a CD -ROM
<monoxide> what is vmware anyway?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: a vitual machine you can run other OS s in
<Pluk> monoxide, it emulates pchardware
<spinifex> but sda1 is already mounted as root
<justino> its a virtual machine
<Pluk> works pretty nice
<spinifex> oh so that's what you're trying to do.  He wants to access the shared windows drives from linux on vmware, like how he said you'd map a drive in windows.  I don't know how to do this, but I'm sure some of you do
<tuxJr_14> hi
<monoxide> i downloaded the updates to ESD and still nothing is working
<monoxide> maybe its the config for something somewhere?
<spinifex> er, I said that ambiguously.  Anyway, the drive he wants to mount is external
<Pluk> in vmware easiest way os through networking
<Pluk> cuz you dont want to give vmware raw disk access
<membreya> Pluk: quick question..do you have S.M.A.R.T enabled in your BIOS?
<thoreauputic> sounds like samba is needed then?
<Pluk>  dunno membreya
<membreya> gah
<Pluk> thought yes
<spinifex> if anyone knows how to access windows network shared folders from linux, I'd like to hear it too
<membreya> hmmm weird
<membreya> I just retested my hdparm after disabling block mode
<membreya> im getting 50 - 60 mb/s
<membreya> but its still pio0
<Pluk> hdparm isnt for sata so it could be wrong
<Pluk> only thing it can do good oon sata is benchmarking
<prego> FAST, probaby sthing like "rm -rf ~/.Trash" but check it twice
<justino> thanks for trying to help
<Pluk> rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<thoreauputic> prego: where have you been? he asked that like 15 minutes ago ;)
<Pluk> some apps dont like haveng the whole trashfolder deleted
<FAST> apparently you cant drag images from firefox onto the desktop and save them like that
<Pluk> hmmm i can
<Pluk> running xfce though
<pepsi> just worked for me.. asked if i wanted to link or download, but it popped up behind the browser window
<Pluk> dunno if that makes a diff
<Pluk> apparently not
<FAST> the filename saves right, but the properties of the file say it's a desktop configuration file
<FAST> and you can double click it and a warning comes up preventin g you from running/viewing it
<FAST> in gnome..
<pepsi> dunno
<Pluk> can you drag and drop into  folder?
<thoreauputic> still shows as a desktop config file
<monoxide> alright.... fsck is saying that there is "a bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdb" (/dev/hdb is not mounted)
<monoxide> its suggestion of "e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hdb" just brings up the same error
<monoxide> gnome froze again and i had to reboot and there was a heap of errors on the hdd...
<soundsys> hi
<soundsys> dunno why yet , g++ gcc and configure are not on the command line, investigating
<monoxide> bad $PATH?
<thoreauputic> soundsys: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<monoxide> well theres the problem.... /dev/hdb1! :P
<soundsys> heh i was just reading that from the faq, trying
<soundsys> strange, one would think installing the gcc would do it
<spinifex> what is build-essential?
<Cube-ness> hey.. tryin gto figure out just whats going wrong.. kernel hangs, sometimes gives panic message or a couple Ooops messages.. how can i get slogs of the problems?
<thoreauputic> spinifex: stuff needed for compiling and building
<abelli> is it possible to change cursors in hoary?
<abelli> thoreauputic: ciao
<spinifex> yeah but what stuff?  It says it's just a list.  I already have gcc and g++, and can build things...
<monoxide> is anything mission critical stored in /var?
<spinifex> what does it really do?
<thoreauputic> spinifex: it's a meta-package that pulls other stuff like gcc in
<spinifex> oh.  It didn't pull anything when I selected it
<thoreauputic> spinifex: so if you already installed what you need, nothing much happens
<spinifex> um, alright.  I suppose I could get it anyway for updates' sake.  =p
<thoreauputic> spinifex: it's mostly for building debian packages I think, anyway
<spinifex> hey, I can make gaim run a command rather than making a sound when I get a message.  Is there any sort of graphical attention-getting command for gnome I could use?  Something like the taskbar flicker in windows
<thoreauputic> it depends on the packages it lists - so it's the easy way to get a build environment in one hit
<Zindar> spiniflex: gmessage
<Zindar> -l
<thoreauputic> or install xpenguins and have penguins cascading down the screen when a message arrives *g*
<spinifex> heheh
* spinifex installs em*  thenks
<spinifex> heheh..  how do I make this stop..  lol, I don't think the penguins would work out for multiple notifies, and it draws em on the desktop so I might not notice
* spinifex stops the penguins*  hmm..   isn't there just something that'll flash once or thrice, or pop up somewhere?
<spinifex> =\  well I gotta sleep now.  gnite ubuntu peeps
<thoreauputic> spinifex: heh - yeah you have to kill them or ctrl-c them
<spinifex> yeah I killed the penguins, heheh
<thoreauputic> spinifex: the ppc version has a control applet
<thoreauputic> killall xpenguins !
<spinifex> lol.  I'd be surprised that there's no taskbar flash thingy.  *googles*
<priest> is the mplayer binary in multiverse working for anyone? i have tried on 3 diffrent boxes and mplayer is broken on alll of them.
<ago73> Hi all
<ago73> I am having lots of problems with latest 2.6.10-4 kernel on Hoary
<ago73> It often hangs
<spinifex> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120439   hmm
<ago73> And it is logging several MB of timeout errors
<spinifex> I don't know how to apply this patch, but it appears to be what I want
<ago73> Kernel 2.6.10-3 is fine but not -4
<Fajjer> mplayer isn't working for me either, what is wrong?
<spinifex> erf gotta sleep.  bye
<Kamping_kaiser> no mplayer here. i just goet xmms
<Kamping_kaiser> *got
<eikke> if I need a package that's in Debian (libpam-smb), how can I get it?
<priest> ago73: just -3, or compile a kernel ;)
<priest> -j
<soundsys> hmm
<soundsys> still no configure
<soundsys> ./configure gives me permission denied
<ago73> priest do you have an idea why this is happening? Did it happen to others as well or am I the only unlucky one
<ago73> The syslog is full of (unusual) entries like: process_timeout, do_poll, sys_poll, sys_gettimeofday,__pollwait...
<ubuntudave> does anyone know of any reason that setting an essid with iwconfig wouldn't work?
<BeTa> Hi, I've already installed 4 ubuntu on i386 (and 1 on PPC) and every i386 WS doesn't stop automatically
<BeTa> I need to press 5 seconds (ATX property) on the power button
<BeTa> any tip to play w/ APM or things like that ?
<ago73> A friend of mine is having problems with grub after a fresh intsall.
<ago73> It hangs after "Loading stage 1.5", but no error message
<ago73> Any idea?
<ago73> Hi again, my pc just hanged, had to do a hard reboot :)
<ago73> I posted before a couple of questions on kernel 2.6.10-4 and about grub. If anybody answered could you pls repeat your msg?
<ago73> Regarding my haning problems with kernel 2.6.10-6 it seems to be related to gam_server
<ago73> I have lots of: scheduling while atomic gam_server
<ago73> Then lots of schedulin/poll/timeout errors
<ago73> Any idea?
<ubuntudave> hey ago
<ago73> It only happens with 2.6.10-4 not with 10-3
<ago73> Hi ubuntudave
<ubuntudave> append "noinotify" to the boot option and it wont happen
<ago73> Need some hints here :)
<ubuntudave> or rollback to 10-3
<ago73> Thx
<ubuntudave> check the forums - it's discussed in detail there too
<Nermal> anyone know how to install mplayer or libdvdcss2 in hoary ?
<membreya> hmmm I upgrade to 2.6.10-3 and nvidia module no longer works :|
<Nermal> I've added the nerim ftp sources but it's still not installable :|
<ago73> ubuntudave,  I had another Q above on Grub ahnging while loading 1.5, any hint here?
<ago73> This is to help a friend who just installed ubuntu
<membreya> ubuntudave: I believe they've updated the kernel ..if you do a apt-get upgrade it should fix it
<ubuntudave> cool membreya - only got this one today ehe
<ubuntudave> ago73, i've no ideas
<membreya> so any ideas how I get the nvidia module to load with the new kernel??
<membreya> i do a modprobe and it says module not found
<membreya> the nvidia.ko is only found under lib modules for -3 kernel
<ubuntudave> try uninstalling it / reinstalling it - my only advice i'm afraid :P
<membreya> whats the apt-get equivelent of remove all in synaptic?
<ubuntudave> having a boring time here trying to get ndiswrapper to want to work with my wlan card =/ to think, it was easier on my laptop!
<ubuntudave> membreya, it should auto remove dependencies
<membreya> apt-get remove?
<mvo> membreya: right click on a package and select "remove"
<membreya> mvo: I'm talking about from a console :)
<ubuntudave> "sudo apt-get --purge remove <X>"
<membreya> cheers :D
<ubuntudave> nps
<mvo> membreya: oh, this way around :)
<ago73> My wirelless card gets switched off periodically. The only way I know to turn on is to use:
<ago73> modprobe -r ipw2200 && moprobe ipw2200
<ago73> Why is this happening?
<ubuntudave> i run ipw2200 on my laptop without such probs ago73 , so afraid i can't help =/
<chibifs> I've got.... a VIRUS! :O
<bascule> windows?
<id_ID> chibifs, what's virus..??
<id_ID> do u using linux and got virus..??
<chibifs> W32/Magistr.a@MM :/ .. Infected a bit of WINE and some of my .dll codecs. :/
* sjoerd rotfl
<id_ID> chibifs, it's windows virus
<chibifs> I'm aware. :D
<id_ID> it's can't damaged u'r linux
<bascule> chibifs: that was a nasty one, left long enough it corruptet the MBR
<bascule> I think it alsao made dektop icons jump away from the mouse ...
<chibifs> Hehe. :P
<bascule> <-- ex-repeair tech
<chibifs> cg.dll in wine. :/
<bascule> go to symantec and get a removal tool :))
<bascule> wonder if it will work
<chibifs> Hehe.. How about I just delete the files? :P
<bascule> oooooo =-O
<chibifs> You want me to run the removal tool under wine? xD
<bascule> yeah, have a go :))
<bascule> funny if nothing else
<eli> hello?
<bascule> hi elli
<eli> hello bascule
<bascule> eli
<bascule> sorry
<eli> np
<eli> do you amd64?
<bascule> not personally
<eli> would you know the difference between 'amd64-k8-smp' and 'md64-k8-smp'
<eli> or amd64-generic
<bascule> no, but I suspect a typo
<bascule> smp is multi-pocessor
<bascule> processor*
<eli> so that would be dual core you mean?
<bascule> no, actually more than one proc
<eli> oh, ok... thanks :)
<eli> then what is k8?
<chibifs> amd64. :P
<eli> :P
<bascule> though the dual-core HT thing is a bit of an argument really as to wether it needs smp or not
<bascule> yeah k7 is athlon xp k8 amd64
<eli> then is there a difference with amd64-generic or amd64-k8?
<chibifs> K6 = Duron, K7 = Athlon, K8 = 64
<HiddenWolf> bascule: amd64 /opteron
<soundsys> hmm what to do when g++ can't find -luuid and synaptic says it's there :/
<Neil3> K7 is also duron
<eli> oh
<eli> great
<bascule> chibifs: I just noticed that mistake, thanks
<eli> thanks
<Neil3> K6 is K6
<chibifs> \
<eli> so k8 is the athlon 64 bit
<eli> good to hear
<chibifs> I thought Duron was a k6? :o
<eli> thanks for clearing that up
<Neil3> K7 = duron/athlon/athlon xp
<bascule> yeah K6 was a funny little 16KB cache thing
<chibifs> OH! Thunderbird was k6.
<Neil3> tbird is also k7
<bascule> yup
<Neil3> the k6 series were socket 7
<bascule> did tbird have 3dNom! ?
<Neil3> yeah
<eli> is this vitally important in choosing which linix-restricted modules i install?
<Neil3> even the k6-2 has 3dnow
<chibifs> Come on.. o_O;.. I swear one of those was in a giant box, and you plugged the box into a long slot. :o
<bascule> ah, never knew that
<Neil3> yeah the thunderbird, slot a athlon
<bascule> chibifs: nah that was p2/3
<Neil3> which is k7
<Neil3> 7th generation x86 based chip
<HiddenWolf> neil3: name me one usefull function that uses 3dnow
<chibifs> And all of the processors of the series were the same, and all you had to do to change them was solder some stuff. :O
<Neil3> cant think of any in linux
<Neil3> but lots of directx games use it
<bascule> HiddenWolf: OpenGL
<Neil3> and drivers for graphics cards
<Neil3> handles lighting stuff or something
<StoffBox-Steve> Neil3: take a lock at the Cpuinfo, when you have the Cpu installed :)
<bascule> fancy flop stuff I guess
<mike__> how do i enable my root user?
<Neil3> cat /proc/cpuinfo StoffBox-Steve?
<eli> sudo -s
<StoffBox-Steve> jap Neil ... sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Neil3> yep
<Neil3> and 3dnow is there
<Neil3> along with 3dnowext
<Neil3> since this is an athlon xp :)
<StoffBox-Steve> my xp2000+ has this flag .. and i think many of the Thunderbrid has the same
<StoffBox-Steve> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<Neil3> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<Neil3> thats mine
<bascule> Neil3: if you run mplayer custom, or built it, does it show as a flag when you run 'mplayer some.media'
<mike__> it wont let me copy anything to my desktop because it says i dont have permission, but i want to just log in as root and not have to do alot of the stuff through the termenal, how do i accomplish that?
<bascule> mike__: don't
<StoffBox-Steve> same as mine Neil3 :D
<mike__> ok
<Neil3> mine has the mp flag which your's doesnt, StoffBox-Steve
<Neil3> multiprocessing perhaps?
<StoffBox-Steve> :) Neil3
* bascule notices he has the chan on hardware again ...
<Neil3> bascule, no idea
<bascule> k
<Neil3> i use totem-xine ;)
<bascule> ah, cause I was wondering in relation to HiddenWolf's question wether or not it had any use
<StoffBox-Steve> xine with w32codecs :D
<Neil3> yeah the w32codecs too
<bascule> if it shows in mplayer it'll be used by mencoder, thus better encoding speeds
<Neil3> doing a fine job
<Neil3> i'd assume those programs would use it
<Neil3> but you never know
* bascule nods
<bascule> it certainly uses sse and sse2 under p4
<Adrenal> is the new firefox on the backports yet?
<StoffBox-Steve> my mplayer dosent start so i kick it to the universe :D
<StoffBox-Steve> i think no Adrenal but will be the next days :)
<Adrenal> grand
<Adrenal> good old backports
<photoguy151> is the master harddive hda1 or 0?
<Neil3> hmm i can see an mplayer-k6 package in synaptic
<bascule> why are they called backports if it is newer software? Pedantic, but I am interested
<Neil3> and a k7 one that just installs the k6 one heh
<StoffBox-Steve> shit, only one ChesseBurger ... still need more Food  :S
<Kronae> can somebody tell me something?
<Kronae> i need help
<StoffBox-Steve> about what Kronae?
<Kronae> do i have to set the linux partition as active to install linux?
<bascule> no
<Kronae> ok
<Kronae> thanks
<bascule> in fact to active partitions renders a machine un-bootable
<Kronae> ok
<Kronae> thanks
<bascule> np
<Kronae> cya
<Kronae> [[] ] 
<bascule> laters
<StoffBox-Steve> no only you what to install the bootloader not in the MDR .. than you need it so the bios can boot form the partition
<Adrenal> bascule: its actually quite an interesting story, dating back to...oh, a bagle
<bascule> ah well =] 
<bascule> Adrenal: honestly ..?
<Adrenal> yes
<Adrenal> i really like bagels
<kroon> Can apt-get/dpkg list obsolete packages, that is packages that are not in any of the sources listed in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bascule> Adrenal: anythingn more on theis bagel/backport stiry?
<bascule> story*
<StoffBox-Steve> apt can't list a package that it dosent know ....
<photoguy151> can someone tell me how to mnt my windows partition if its on the master hdd?
<kroon> StoffBox-Steve, well, aptitude can list them, so I figured apt-get or dpkg could too
<kroon> StoffBox-Steve, I jsut cant figure out how
<bascule> photoguy151: ubuntuguide.org
<bascule> nice detailed instructions
<StoffBox-Steve> sudo -s mount -t fat32 /dev/hda1 /mnt/mountpoint .... <<< must be right photoguy151
<bascule> what is -s
<scizzo> bascule: man sudo
<bascule> :)
<StoffBox-Steve> take a look at the man page :D >>
<StoffBox-Steve>  -s  The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL envi-
<StoffBox-Steve>            ronment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in
<StoffBox-Steve>            passwd(5).
<bascule> thanks
<StoffBox-Steve> NTN bascule
<onid> hello, i'm trying to get hardware acceleration for an ati card. I have the "linux-restricted-modules" package installed and changed the Driver to "fglrx" on XF86Config-4 but gdm refuses to start. Any sugestions to get direct rendering?
<traps> Hello guys, Im helping a friend in linux and hes running ubuntu - he wants to install the ATI driver
<onid> heh traps, join the club!! :D
<traps> how does ubuntu handle rpms?
<traps> rpm2tar 1st, ou does rpm actually work on ubuntu?
<bascule> StoffBox-Steve: NTN? I can't find it
<onid> traps, there is a small program called alien that transforms from one package format to the other
<chibifs> traps - Don't use the rpm, use the ubuntu package? :P
<traps> ok, is there a url for that?
<StoffBox-Steve> traps: google is allways good :D -> 3rd found > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-987.html
<onid> the thing is that there is already in warty a package that installs the fglrx module
<traps> whats ubuntus packages management called?
<StoffBox-Steve> No Thanks Needed bascule :D
<traps> thanx you re a time saver!!!
<chibifs> deb. debian packages. :P
<bascule> ah, well I won't thank you then, but ... :))
<StoffBox-Steve> traps: i know how to use google thats all :)
<StoffBox-Steve>  :D bascule
<onid> StoffBox-Steve, any thoughts on my question? or u will simply redirect me to google too?
<StoffBox-Steve> traps: ubuntu use the same as debian = apt-get | dpkg  | or for interface > synaptic  ... and the package are .dev b files
<StoffBox-Steve> deb noch dev
<onid> oh and apt-get does not find fglrx-driver
<onid> :p
<StoffBox-Steve> onid the question was ? oversee it :D
<StoffBox-Steve> maybe update the souces list onid
<onid> let's tryt that...
<StoffBox-Steve> mine apt-cache sreach fglrx-driver found to package onid
<StoffBox-Steve> search
<erik> Hi @all ..  Does anybody know how I sort my menu items, Open Locations in nautilus "applications:///"  show's me an error
<onid> StoffBox-Steve, when u said to update the sources list u meant to get the sources for the kernel i'm running on my system?
<onid> or to update the sites where packages are available from in synaptic?
<StoffBox-Steve> 2nd onid
<onid> :)
<photoguy151> can someone tell me how to view my windows harddrive?
<photoguy151> i know i have to mount it
<eikke> is it possible to have an xscreensaver *with* password box?
<photoguy151> but im not sure where it is
<traps> My friend doesn't seem to have the correct repositories, he doesn`t see fglrx in apt-shell; search fglrx
<StoffBox-Steve> my look like this onid :
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<StoffBox-Steve> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted multiverse
<StoffBox-Steve> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted  multiver
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<StoffBox-Steve> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted multivers
<erik> photoguy151: Just do to where you have mounted it e.g /mnt/windows
<StoffBox-Steve> apt-cache search fglrx  dosent find anythink traps?
<photoguy151> so mnt dev/hda1 /mnt/windows?
<onid> yeah, i checked the remaining lists in synapti and it now finds the binary drivers for ATI
<StoffBox-Steve> no photoguy151 you have to enter the filesystem too --- look like its when the WinParti is FAT32 > mount -t fat32 /dev/hda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<onid> will the fglrx module be uploaded automaticaly if i change the Driver in XF86config-4 nad if not where is the rc file for the module to aytomaticaly load at boot?
<traps> StoffBox-Steve, he probably doesn`t have the correct repositories
<traps> i m gonna make him add the ones you posted
<photoguy151> it just gives me /mnt/windows does not exist
<traps> if he doesn`t have them allready
<StoffBox-Steve> as i know, when you added a new driver and restart X  ( ctrl + alt + backspace ) that the new modul will start auto :D onid
<onid> checking it right now :)
<StoffBox-Steve> but, my know of linux is not the best .. < using linux since 2 weeks :D
<onid> what have u been using before that Steve?
<erik> photoguy151: create the directory
<StoffBox-Steve> yeah photoguy151 you must make them by yourself >
<StoffBox-Steve> # cd /mnt/
<StoffBox-Steve> #sudo mkdir mountpoint
<StoffBox-Steve> Windows XP onid, and that was not a normal windows .... 100% optimize for my use .... take me 2 / 3 days to make it
<StoffBox-Steve> and linux my path look like this > knoppix ( as a backup restore system ) , debian , Gentoo , ubuntu  @ onid
<onid> interesting
<photoguy151> why does it keep telling me i dont have permission to view the folder
<photoguy151> ?
<LinuxJones> photoguy151, what folder is that ?
<photoguy151> /mnt/windows
<LinuxJones> photoguy151, let me get you a link
<photoguy151> ok
<LinuxJones> photoguy151, your trying to access a ntfs drive ?
<photoguy151> yeah
<photoguy151> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<LinuxJones> photoguy151, www.ubuntuguide.org     scroll down to the windows section
* onid reports that direct rendering is now working
<StoffBox-Steve> :D onid was easy or ?
<onid> yeah it was but there seems to be a confusion to the newbie into which package is needed. i'll explain myself
<onid> in the restricted package there is the fglrx module
<onid> which comes by default with the warty cd
<onid> if one changes the Driver section in XF86config-4 it doesnt work
<onid> if one even seraches on the wiki puting a string fglrx it comes with not so usefull results in practical terms
<StoffBox-Steve> yeah many thinks look confus for a newbie, a know i am a newbie :) onid
<onid> well, StoffBox-Steve i know what i'm doing more or less in linux but i cannot be asked to know the quircks of every distro
<onid> :)
<ogra> onid: did nobody point you there ? :https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<onid> i'm just saying that there is space for improvement there
<onid> ogra, that is ok, but warty hs disabled by default the remaining site for the package list
<photoguy151> why is it always saying i dont have permission to access the folder?
<onid> so the only resources one has are the one in the cd
<onid> anyways i got to go to uni now
<ogra> onid: ah, you mean the restricted repository
<onid> thanks again for ur time guys :)
<ogra> onid, i think that is changed for hoary already
<da_bon_bon> HOW DO I change the color of the items on the panels.. like "placxes" "system" etc
<da_bon_bon> sorry for d caps
<StoffBox-Steve> try sudo -s chmod 777 mnt/windwos photoguy151 give access to eveyone, not the best but may be working for now @ photoguy151
<da_bon_bon> StoffBox-Steve: better to mount it with the "umask=000" option
<photoguy151> i just did sudo chown -R mike /
<StoffBox-Steve> right da_bon_bon umask is a better way :)
<da_bon_bon> and chown is slow, and not permanent if u use udev, StoffBox-Steve
<da_bon_bon> HOW DO I change the color of the items on the panels.. like "placxes" "system" etc
<karim> hi
<ogra> photoguy151: use the umask option, chmod is not intended for that and you would have to execute it on every mount again....
<karim> I have a sound problem. The sound is stuttering with crackeling in the sounds, when I try to play a video on a a video player. vlc or xine or mplayer, or totem
<StoffBox-Steve> not really know alot about File rights da_bon_bon, its a think am starting to learn in the next weeks
<da_bon_bon> StoffBox-Steve: ok.
<photoguy151> what does /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0 mean?
<StoffBox-Steve> im just starting with linux 2 weeks ago :) so there is many to learn for me da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: STICKY-OWNER-GROUP-ALL
<da_bon_bon> StoffBox-Steve: right.
<photoguy151> da_bon_bon: where would i type that?
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: no, XXXX means STICKY-OWNER-GROUP-ALL permissions format
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: what are you trying to do ?
<Xappe> hmm, is the .4 kernel freezing problem solved with the new update? (hoary of course)
<ubuntudave> hi guys - how can i get the latest kernel source? i have 2.6.10-4-386 kernel running but not the source apparently - apt-get doesn't list the latest
<da_bon_bon> Xappe: i want just gonna ask the same question
<ubuntudave> Xappe, the forums say it is
<Xappe> ok
<da_bon_bon> ubuntudave: apt-get install linux-tree-4-686
<photoguy151> im trying to unmount a drive, but anytime i use sudo command it gives me /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<da_bon_bon> ubuntudave: apt-get install linux-tree-2.6.10-4-686
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: do this - type "visudo" - then type ":q" and press enter.. then try again
<ogra> photoguy151: looks like you heavily f*cked up your system and owner rights
<ubuntudave> da_bon_bon, that doesn't work
<photoguy151> nope
<photoguy151> it doesnt
<ogra> photoguy151: the message means, that the /etc/sudoers file seems not to belong to root anymore....
<photoguy151> hmmm
<da_bon_bon> ubuntudave: apt-cache search linux-tree and install the version which suits you
<karim> I have a sound problem. The sound is stuttering with crackeling in the sounds, when I try to play a video on a a video player. vlc or xine or mplayer, or totem
<ogra> photoguy151: did you do some chown command to change any rights of system files like /etc/sudoers ?
<karim> it's on a powermac G3
<photoguy151> ummm, possibly
<ubuntudave> needs to be latest to compile ndiswrapper with - but can't get it anywhere apparently
<photoguy151> "chown -R mike /"
<ogra> photoguy151: ARGH
<photoguy151> dont like the sound of that!
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: are you mad !!
<ogra> photoguy151: you should reinstall.....this is more insecure then using Windows now
<photoguy151> no, just dumb =(
<woodywarty> Hi to all
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: dont worry.. just write the /var/cache/apt directory to a cd and re install
<nakeee> when is next stable release?
<photoguy151> yeah
<da_bon_bon> ubuntudave: where, on the forums, does it say that the kernel was fixed ?
<ogra> nakeee: april
<photoguy151> last time i listen to a website on how to mount ntfs
<da_bon_bon> nakeee: april
<photoguy151> =(
<da_bon_bon> photoguy151: /always/ ask on irc / forums first
<nakeee> hmm
<photoguy151> im figuring this out =)
<photoguy151> trail and error
* nakeee needs to hurry then
<nakeee> thanks:)
<ubuntudave> da_bon_bon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16681
<photoguy151> its all good, i just installed this fresh anyway
<ubernoob> I'm trying to get sound from more than one source at the same time... annyone knows about a goot HOWTO?
<dtygel> hi friends. I have a small doubt regarding permissions...
<ubernoob> dtygel: whats your doubt?
<dtygel> I want to automatically mount a disk (/dev/hda4) on boot, which is 777 for all users in the group "fbes". Well, so I put the following line in fstab: "/dev/hda4       /frutos         vfat    iocharset=utf8,auto,uid=dtygel,gid=fbes,users,rw 0       0".
<dtygel> But when I log in as user fbes, I cannot access the disk. It says it's 744 (read-only for the group!).
<dtygel> I see only the gnome's "footprints"
<dtygel> in nautilus.
<ubernoob> hold on... ill find the man
<ubernoob> btw.. i found a howto fo fix the sound
<StoffBox-Steve> ... this tooth is killing me :(
<dtygel> i've been there ("man mount") but couldn't find the answer... Maybe I saw it wrong :)
<dtygel> stoffbox: maybe should go to a dentist?? :)
<StoffBox-Steve> where a good may, but i hate medics :S dtygel .
<StoffBox-Steve> may - way
<ubernoob> dtygel: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ubernoob> the answer might be there :) i need it myself, so ill try to help you uot
<dtygel> stoff, me too... but sometimes... we just need them.
<dtygel> ubernoob, I'll read it too. If some of us get the answer, we share it here :)
<KING^^^> hello all, i have a problem , my music plays too fast , can anyone help me ?
<da_bon_bon> ma frnd did a reall foolish thing - on a multisession disc, he "deleted" the files already present and then wrote new ones - about 4mb - from nero (fucking windows).. so, now he wants to recover the previous 200 mb* the data still is there just wiped from TOC, right ? what do i do ? i have that cd
<StoffBox-Steve> sometimes, means i going do die, otherwise no there are BAD dtygel
<dtygel> kkk
<ubernoob> dtygel: ahh
<KING^^^> hello all, i have a problem , my music plays too fast , can anyone help me ?
<ubernoob> dtygel: you need to set the umask
<dtygel> set it to what, ubernoob?
<ubernoob> dtygel: if you want permission 777, set umask=000
<SiRrUs> KING^^^ still ?
<dtygel> isn't it only for ext3 partitions?
<dtygel> Mine is vfat.
<KING^^^> yes SiRrUs
<ubernoob>  /dev/hda4 /frutos vfat iocharset=utf8,auto,uid=dtygel,gid=fbes,users,rw,umask=000 0 0"
<dtygel> I'll try it. Hold on a minute or two...
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, is very still in here
<ubernoob> StoffBox-Steve: i know
<StoffBox-Steve> ghostchannel *
<SiRrUs> KING^^^  have you checked on google??
<KING^^^> yep
<SiRrUs> all kinds of answers there
<StoffBox-Steve> hardware accelerate on KING^^^?  dont ask me where to find this option :)
<KING^^^> yes ... sorry now i have to go , talk to you later
<StoffBox-Steve> turn it off, when is on .... KING^^^
<KING^^^> hope i will find an answer when i'll come back
<KING^^^> StoffBox-Steve: ? what do you want ?
<wezzer> does anyone have ess maestro 2 1978 sound chip on laptop here?
<StoffBox-Steve> turn off hardware accelerate, when its on
<KING^^^> i don't know what are you talking about , see ya later
<SiRrUs> :)
<SiRrUs> StoffBox-Steve you may need to make a house call
<StoffBox-Steve>  :) SiRrUs
<SiRrUs> well lets see if the new kernel updates work
<SiRrUs> brb
<ubernoob> wezzer: no, but whats your problem?
<wezzer> alsa won't find it
<wezzer> "no sound card detected"
<wezzer> actually it's my friends laptop, so I don't have it here now to investigate more
<SiRrUs> nice seems to work great
<ubernoob> i dont think i can help you, but you will probably find your answer here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=ess+maestro+2+1978+linux+alsa&btnG=Search
<ubernoob> dtygel: did you reboot?
<dtygel> ubernoob: it worked allright! Thank you a lot: I put umask=007, so that "others" cannot access the folder.
<ubernoob> dtygel: you can remount your fstab with "sudo mount -a"
<dtygel> Yeah! :)
<ArdieM> is hoary done ?
<ubernoob> dtygel: good! :) thats what im going to do as well
<wezzer> ubernoob: tried already, no match :/
<ArdieM> or wichn one is the latest =
<ArdieM> ?
<parpic2002> hi
<ubernoob> wezzer: :(
<dtygel> ubernoob. Nice.
<SiRrUs> ArdieM warty is stable
<parpic2002> hoary start in kde?
<SiRrUs> Hoary is still in test out in April
<dtygel> now I have another question, regarding permissions again...
<parpic2002> by default?
<ubernoob> dtygel: :)
<ArdieM> okay thanx
<dtygel> If I don't login as the default user (the first user we set up), How can I access "sudo"?
<dtygel> When I type "sudo", no matter what pssword I give: it's not accepted.
<SiRrUs> ArdieM the testing version in the channel topic works well tho
<parpic2002> sudo su
<ubernoob> dtygel: the user have to be in a admin group
<dtygel> ah, I didn't know that. Wait a minute, I'll check...
<dtygel> but to check it, I'll have to logout from this user right now. Wait a minute again...
<parpic2002> cineva din ROMANIA?
<StoffBox-Steve> parpic2002: ... hmm Ubuntu is Gnome default, think there where no change so fast to that rule :D
<parpic2002> OK
<StoffBox-Steve> but you can geht KDE per apt-get .... for the people like KDE ... *G*
<parpic2002> i know
<parpic2002> just i asked for hoary
<parpic2002> i prefer more gnome session
<parpic2002> is easy
<StoffBox-Steve> btw, im happy that Gnome is default ... on my Pc.. the only way to install is Net or HD install ... and the size of gnome ot smaller :) .. ok i have a 2MB line so the waiting time will be not really more ... *GG*
<ubernoob> dtygel: btw you might want to check your umask. type "umask" to see default permission of new files. Then set "umask 077" if you don't want others to access your new files. Or "umask 007" if you want your group to have access.
<dtygel> ubernoob, It didn't work. "fbes" is in the adm group, but cannot sudo
<ubernoob> hmm... hold on
<dtygel> ubernoob: I've put "007": users and group can access. :)
<dtygel> When I try to sudo it says the following: "fbes is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<dtygel> So I think we must find a "sudoers file"...
<StoffBox-Steve> ubernoob: can i hide folders -- so lan users can't see them .. but there can access them when there now the path ?
<ubernoob> dtygel: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#allowmoresudoers
<dtygel> it's /etc/sudoers :)
<StoffBox-Steve> dtygel: have the same yesterday ... try
<StoffBox-Steve> sudo -s
<StoffBox-Steve> sudo visudo
<jdub> jdubtv! -> http://70.85.31.216:8800/
<evarlast> dtygel: you have to logout and back in for group changes to take effect.
<ubernoob> dtygel: actually... you should check you the whole section: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#usersadministration
<seb128> jdub: oh, gaim 1.1.4 just uploaded in debian, I'll take this one :)
<ubernoob> StoffBox-Steve: not that i know of.
<StoffBox-Steve> the whole quide is really good ubernoob :)
<dtygel> stoffbox and ubernoob. I'll logout and login again to try your suggestions. Hold on, again!
<jdub> seb128: heh, rad :)
<ubernoob> hehe... i wonder how many times dtygel has left this channel :P
<Zindar> jdub: say something then.... :)
<Zindar> jdubtv... wee :)
<Zindar> HAHAHA
<Zindar> yeah.. not much sync there
<StoffBox-Steve> have a link for the changelog file of gaim seb128 ? ...
<seb128> StoffBox-Steve: no, why ?
<seb128> StoffBox-Steve: upstream changelog or debian one ?
<Zindar> totem disliked jdubtv so hard that it died when closing it
<dtygel> steve and ubernoob. It worked allright... but I suddenly gave up of this idea. Too dangerous to let the group access "sudo" functions.
<ubernoob> StoffBox-Steve: lots of security fix
<StoffBox-Steve> ok, just found it seb128 :)
<seb128> StoffBox-Steve: upstream or debian .
<seb128> ?
<StoffBox-Steve> use 1.0 here
<seb128> oh, j
<seb128> k
<ubernoob> dtygel: yes. then you'll give em root access, and that might not be a good idea
<StoffBox-Steve> Gaim changelog form sourceforge  seb128
<dtygel> ubernoob: mainly because we are in a local net and internet ! Too dangerous...
<dtygel> the password for the group may be widespread...
<vincent> StoffBox-Steve: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ChangeLog
<StoffBox-Steve> jup vincent just found it :)
<dtygel> Ok, I must logout now. Thank you very very much ubernoob and stoffbox-steve! =] 
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i think i need to update Gaim :)
<evarlast> someone should have told him that sudo lets you do more than that.
<ubernoob> StoffBox-Steve: that might be a good idea :)
<ubernoob> evarlast: too late..
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm apt-cache only give me the 1.0.0 uhuntu .... ok,  sourceforge page of Gaim have .deb ?
<ArdieM> how can i play .mpgs ?
<StoffBox-Steve> on with player ArdieM?
<wezzer> mplayer
<StoffBox-Steve> W32codecs allways be a good choice
<ubernoob> time to go! bye all!
<StoffBox-Steve> by ubernoob have a nice day
<ArdieM> W32codecs
<SiRrUs> ArdieM check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<StoffBox-Steve> take a look for W32codecs ArdieM, you find them on the mplayer homepage or as package
<StoffBox-Steve> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php << *hm there are only rpm package no .deb :S
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm have someone a link to a gaim .deb package ?
<SiRrUs> quiet in here
<StoffBox-Steve> GhostChannel SiRrUs
<ArdieM> hmmm. i tryed to install realplayer, it succeded. but i cant start it ...
<ArdieM> could you tell me where to get the amd64 version of realplayer ?
<SiRrUs> I see that :)
<SiRrUs> ArdieM is there such a thing
<StoffBox-Steve> google > ubuntu realplayer AMD64 < try it ArdieM
<SiRrUs> ArdieM and the word is thankyou ;)
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i cat update gaim :S
<StoffBox-Steve> cant
<SiRrUs> how come
<markuman> i want install diablo2. in the installation i have to insert the playdisk. so i have to umount die install disk. but that doesn't work ->umount /media/cdrom
<markuman> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<markuman> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<markuman> 
<ArdieM> hmmm ... thank you !!
<ArdieM> :)
<SiRrUs> your welcome
<StoffBox-Steve> close all open nautilus windows ... and try again markuman
<markuman> StoofBox-Steve, there are no open nautilus windows
<rsd> is array-5 just updated software or is it beta ubuntu software too?
<markuman> StoffBox-Steve, not stoofBox sry
<StoffBox-Steve> somethink i still access  the device ... hmm maybe the installer ?
<StoffBox-Steve> NP markuman
<markuman> i think too...
<markuman> but how to install without the installer ???
<markuman> lol
<StoffBox-Steve> .. hmm thats really lol
<StoffBox-Steve> try umount -r markuman
<markuman> umount -r /media/cdrom
<markuman> umount: /dev/hdc busy - remounted read-only
<markuman> don't work
<StoffBox-Steve> so and now try umount
<markuman> no, the same error
<StoffBox-Steve>  :S
<StoffBox-Steve> ok try umount -f markuman
<markuman> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<markuman> don't work :-/
<markuman> that sucks
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm umount -f = normaly Force to umount the device :S
<seb128> killall nautilus and try again ?
<StoffBox-Steve> be back
<markuman> seb128, i have done it before, but don't work
<seb128> you probably have something running using it
<seb128> ps ax and try to figure what
<seb128> of use fuser
<markuman> yes, seb128. the installer
<seb128> kill it ?
<markuman> and how to install diablo2 without the installer?
<markuman> with umount -l it works
<markuman> but how to eject....
<seb128> I don't get the issue
<seb128> you need the CD or not ?
<markuman> the installdisk (is no in my drive) at the moment not. the installer want now the playdisk. later he want the installdisk again
<seb128> the installer should eject it so
<StoffBox-Steve> btw markuman .. is diablo2 a linux game ? or use a emu ?
<markuman> it use wine
<markuman> but i have it now
<markuman> it works
<markuman> first umount -l /media/cdrom
<StoffBox-Steve> oki, markuman
<markuman> than eject /media/cdrom
<Erni> hi, i have a problem: I always try to mount cdrom but i always get this message of error: mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist. Can someone help pliz???
<markuman> hdd? you want to mount a harddiskdrive?
<Erni> no, but in /etc/fstab i have cdrom in /dev/hdd
<Erni> but hdd doesn't exist as the error says
<Erni> I have a dvd reader and a dvd recorder
<erik> an apt-get update at the moment gives me an
<erik> zip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Erni> when I was installing ubuntu i had problems because ubuntu couldn't read the ubuntu cd
<erik> Fehl http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<erik> Anybody the same problem ?
<Erni> how can I see which device is my cdrom in /dev?
<Goshawk> using hoary i've problem burning dvd
<Goshawk> i've a iso file on my directory... whne i say to nautilus to write it to a disk
<Goshawk> the dialog box appairs but it says to reload a blank disk (the disk is blank)
<umarmung> Erni, ls -l /dev/cdrom and look to what device it links
<Erni> I mean to what device links /media/cdrom
<Erni> because now it links to /dev/hdd
<Erni> but hdd doesn't exist
<SiRrUs> Goshawk does graveman work?
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, someone can say me a nice instant messeger ? whats your fav ?
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, i prefer gnomebaker.. but i have problem with mp3s
<SiRrUs> Goshawk does graveman work?
<Xappe> StoffBox-Steve, i prefer licq for icq and gaim for msn
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i using Gaim for Yahoo | ICQ  | IRC | MSN ....  its fine but i want to look to other programms too
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, i deleted that package
<Goshawk> using gnomebaker to create burn the image i've also problems
<Erni> someone had problems installing ubuntu because the installation program couldn't read the cd?? and it asked for the device drivers?????
<Xappe> i don't like the gaim ui at all
<lupusBE> whois going to fosdem? :)
<Xappe> and the away message handling is awful in gaim
<StoffBox-Steve> one Erni but i have a mounted Floppydisk and only install linux using NETINSTALL
<Chipzz> lupusBE: I am
<SiRrUs> Goshawk hmm cool then
<Erni> and now you can read from your cd/dvd rom?
<suifur> ayttm isn't too bad for IMing
<StoffBox-Steve> its not the best Xappe, thats right.... i take a look at http://www.jabber.org/software/clients.shtml but dont what do install all of them
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, yep... it seems an erro of cdrecord...
<Goshawk> SiRrUs, gonna see it...
<Warz> Hello; I'm interested in setting up Unbutu on my computer, but before I download it I'd like to know if it includes linmodem drivers or not ?
<StoffBox-Steve> sure Erni dont having Problem,
<StoffBox-Steve> but its a old CDrom
<Erni> mmm
<Erni> the system doesn't recognize my dvdrom and my recorder
<Erni> :(
<Xappe> it's a pity that licq doesn't have a good gtk gui...
<SiRrUs> i will have to remember not to use baker
<StoffBox-Steve> btw linux like my hardware :)  only the 3com940 card was a problem at start
<Erni> how can i know what the cdrom links to in /dev?
<shock> /dev/hdc
<shock> ?
<erik__> Can someone help me, why in the console nautilus applications:/// gives me an "applications:/// is no valid place" ?
<shock> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<shock> ;)
<StoffBox-Steve> have you googel ? maybe like this > uhuntu mydvd problem
<Erni> now i have my cdrom in /dev/hdd and my recorder in /dev/hdc but both units don't exist!!!
<Erni> that is my problem
<Erni> in fstab i have my cdrom and my recorder in /dev/hdd and /dev/hdc but these units don't exist in /dev
<shock> u have no /dev/hdc O_o
<shock> ?
<Erni> it's a problem that i am the only person with this problem!! :((
<Erni> no
<Erni> i haven't any hdd and any hdc
<Erni> when i try to mount cdrom i have an error mess: mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<shock> do 'dmesg |grep hdc'
<shock> and 'dmesg |grep hdd'
<shock> and u might get some more info
<Erni> the is no answer at all
<Erni> in the kernel messages there is nothing about hdd and hdc
<shock> how about 'dmesg |grep CD'
<shock> ?
<Erni> nothing
<dud> isnt there a vmware or something similar for amd64?
<dud> :(
<Erni> this' a shit
<Erni> :(
<Erni> how can see waht links my cdrom to?
<shock> <Erni> - so your computer finds no cdrom or anything during boot o_O
<Erni> in /dev
<shock> ls -l
<shock> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<shock> i.e.
<Erni> no
<Erni> I had to write some instructions in console
<Erni> to be able of install
<StoffBox-Steve> Xappe: what do you think about Kopete, looks nice but is KDE
<sigglet> is Array-5 testing or Stable ?
<shock> hm... dunno - sorry
<LinuxJones> Can you filter the irc channel messages by user in xchat ?
<SiRrUs> sigglet stable release of hoary will be out in April  Array 5 is testing  but works good for me
<sigglet> SiRrUs: so the next stable version will be named Hoary? that doesn't make sense to me since hoary is testing now......
<jdub> sigglet: we're testing hoary for release.
<jdub> that doesn't make sense?
<SiRrUs> sigglet sorry it doesnt make sense to you
<sigglet> so how can I tell a stable version of ubuntu? by the numbers being even?
<SiRrUs> sigglet It will probably say Ubuntu version 5.04 or something like that
<suifur> or just download the version listed as stable on the site....? lol
<SiRrUs> :)
<LinuxJones> sigglet, cat /etc/issue
<sigglet> I know what I'm running now I was just curious how ubuntu has set their stable releases
<suifur> sigglet, what do you mean 'set' ?
<sigglet> I'm still just using 4.10 warty warthog until the next stable release.
<sigglet> suifur: like by numbers
<sigglet> 4.10 = stable
<suifur> indeed
<SiRrUs> Oct 2004
<SiRrUs> 5.04 I believe is April 2005
<suifur> 5.04 > april 2005
<evarlast> %Y.%M
* OmniColos is trying to get WPA TTLS to work on a iBook/airport
<OmniColos> wpa_supplicant does not seem to support this card
<spliter> hi, guys. I have a question on ubuntu+windows. I know there is a load og information on this, but nothig helped me
<thenuke> huh, /dev/input/ has only event0 and event1 files in it.. where is my mouse :O
<thenuke> any ideas?
<spliter> is there any ubuntu+win guru? ;)
<Xappe> spliter, what's your problem
<njan> spliter, just ask your question
<spliter> ok, I have one HD and 4 parts. I had Win98, WinXP Fedora and one swap partition
<spliter> I decided to instal ubuntu on fedora's partition
<spliter> so during installatuion told to format that partition yo ext3
<spliter> no I can't get to Windows partitions
<spliter> I read on forum, but nothing helped
<spliter> I think that the problem is that win98 is broken - even GRUB didn't recognize it, so it shows me winxp on boot with the reference to win98's partition
<LinuxJones> spliter, that windows 98 partition is it using fat32 ?
<spliter> both win partitions use fat32
<spliter> when I had fedora GRUB showed on load, I chose WindowsXP. And then it showed me the choise to load 98 or xp
<spliter> it is in my boot.ini on hda1 (win98
<LinuxJones> spliter, I don't have any windows partitions but if you paste the output of /boot/grub/menu.list file to pastebin.ca I am sure someone can help. I have to go right now otherwise I would help.
<spliter> any ideas?
<LinuxJones> spliter, GL
<spliter> thanx LinuxJones
<elcuco> hi, is is possoble to remove gnome from unbuntu?
<elcuco> since I am a kde user, i dont really need it
<tweek888> hello
<tweek888> how do i convert a .rpm to a .deb?
<elcuco> alien
<tweek888> that is?
<elcuco> yes
<tweek888> no, what is it?
<elcuco> you can just "rpm -Uhv --nodeps" it, if you have insatlled rpm (apt-get instal rpm)
<elcuco> alien is a script which converts rpms into debs, and the other way
<tweek888> ok
<tweek888> is it included?
<elcuco> on debian it is :)
<tweek888> ok i found it
<tweek888> thanks
<findeton> hi
<flosch> hi
<findeton> i don't know why it happens, but eclipse get hung
<Coily> how do i find the install folder of a recently installed app (ive got the name of the bashcommand)
<findeton> i've got Sun JRE/JDK 1.5
<findeton> i'm able to run eclipse
<Coily> anyone?
<findeton> but whatever i do, in less than a minute, i tgets hung
<elcuco> Coily, first time in linux?
<Coily> howd you guess =[
<elcuco> Coily, applications do not have a single installed dir
<Coily> elaborate please
<elcuco> they are installed in different parts...
<zeedo> Coily: in linux the programs dont install the same way
<zeedo> they put their files in a few different places
<Coily> so lets say im looking for the config file
<zeedo> yeh what elcuco said :
<zeedo> that will be in your home directory or in /etc/
<smick> Hi everyone
<elcuco> the main app is in /usr/bin, the libraries in /usr/lib, config in /etc, other data in /usr/share/{appname}
<Coily> thanks
<zeedo> Coily: system wide configs go in /etc/ personal config usually go in your home dir in a folder starting with a ., usually .programname
<elcuco> Coily, just type the app name in the "ctrl+f2" window and you are done
<Coily> yessir
<smick> I'm wondering why my liveCD has a user name and password, and I can't find what it might be.  really strange.
* elcuco wonders if its rude to ask his question again
<Xappe> smick, have you tried ubuntu:ubuntu?
<elcuco> is is possoble to remove gnome from unbuntu? or install it without gnome support to begin with?
<awb4422> why would you want to do that?
<smick> yes, is that the common one?
<awb4422> you know ubuntu prides itself on shipping with gnome.. right?
<awb4422> i know this doesn't really answer your question
<elcuco> awb4422, i know... but i am not a gnome person :)
<Xappe> smick, hmm...I think so, but i'm not really sure cause i've only used a ubuntu live cd once
<awb4422> just install kde
<elcuco> i started liking the way that the distro is built, the ziliion small things i miss in debian... and i had in mandrake
<smick> ok.  well I'll try it again sometime soon. thanks xappe
<elcuco> well, i heard that the integration between the distro and kde is not "perfect" yes...
<elcuco> do i have an #ubuntu-kde channel or should i ask here?
<awb4422> ive heard the same, but i can't be sure, ive never used kde in ubuntu
<apokryphos> elcuco: #kubuntu
<jgl> hallo, if i have got a disk about 60 GB, how many partitions is optimal for swap?
<smick> anyone know if there are any linux distros with scribus and rosegarden already installed together?
<apokryphos> jgl: SWAP should depend on your RAM. You should have double swap compared to ram
<jgl> i have got 512 MB ram
<SiRrUs> smick you know you can both from synaptic?
<jgl> i is better more than 1GB?
<smick> I dont' know about synaptic. do you have a link?
<SiRrUs> are you running ubuntu?
<apokryphos> jgl: Yeah, go for a Gig
<smckay> Im confused about the linux-image versions reported in synaptic.  The package says linux-image-2.6.10-4-k7 but the installed version says 2.6.10-23.  uname -a gives 2.6.10-4-k7.
<jgl> ok thanks , where are you from?
<jgl> do you know guadalinex?
<smick> I'm not running ubuntu because my live CD wouldn't work. Basically. I've got an old computer, that has redhat. I am deciding whether to replace with ubuntu. and I'm learning more about it. But I have a few apps I want to use.
<smckay> Same for package linux-image-k7, it shows installed version of 2.6.10-5 but only 2.6.10-4 is installed
<apokryphos> jgl: Live in London. Nope, don't know.
<SiRrUs> smick you should probably google for your link
<jgl> london , yes
<hawke> smick: The liveCD isn't really a good indicator of whether the real thing will work
<jgl> i'm from cadiz spain
<jgl> do you have installed ubuntu in your pc?
<findeton> jgl
<findeton> i'm from there too
<findeton> though now i'm in Sevilla
<findeton> ;)
<jgl> ;)
<apokryphos> jgl: Sure do. :)
<jgl> i'm going to install ubuntu in my laptop
<apokryphos> Good decision, imp.
<apokryphos> *imo
<smick> hawke: good point, I just assumed it would work.  I'm new at linux, so I've only used redhat for a time.
<jgl> do you know any url about support drivers for laptops?
<smick> I should probably install on redhat, and go from there.
<apokryphos> jgl: Don't know any laptop stuff :D. You could ask some of the others here, I guess.
<mips> anyone here with experience of 64bit AMD version & NV nForce MB ?
<jgl> i have a barebook aopen 1556J centrino 1,6
<smick> thx everyone.
<jgl> it is a laptop with 1,6 Ghz centrino barebook aopen
<r0bnyc> After I install hoary do I have to edit my sources for multiverse or something?
<upnorthdog> hello does anyone know of a mandrake channel?
<upnorthdog> i can't find one
<r0bnyc> upnorthdog, #mandrake, #mdk-cooker
<apokryphos> upnorthdog: erm, #mandrake?
<Coily> im currently using "fetchyahoo" to have my email sent to a spoolfolder, im wondering if theres a more convenient way to read my emails from fetchyahoo (im assuming thnderbird would be an example)
<upnorthdog> ok
<jgl> anyone know if is better two partitions for swap?
<r0bnyc> jgl, no
<upnorthdog> im trying to get a linksys wmp11 wireless nic going
<r0bnyc> jgl, 1 is enough
<Get> How do I get the gtk-demo to my ubuntu?
<apokryphos> jgl: Two partitions for swap? Nope.
<nubuntu> hi
<jgl> why?
<StephenB> hmm can someone tell me why, when i use a KDE tool like sim (instant messenger) .. the lang is not set to gobale settings, and the font is so BIG ?
<nubuntu> I am having a problem loading ubuntu, it keeps telling me that my cd rom is not recognized after boot
<jgl> why two partitions?
<apokryphos> jgl: You shouldn't have two partitions.
<Coily> no advice on making viewing mailspools easier?
<nubuntu> I have tried 3 different cd roms
<jgl> for example two partitions about 1024MB?
<apokryphos> jgl: No, you shouldn't have two partitions... only one is necessary. If you've got 512 RAM, 1 Gigabyte of SWAP should cover it.
<nubuntu> It picks up the cdrom in the bios and boots...but when ubuntu tries to boot from it it tells me that it is an unrecognized cdrom...I have never had this problem with other machines
<apokryphos> And one isn't necessary... but it's a very good idea.
<evarlast> or don't even make a swap partition and install swapd :)
<jgl> swapd ?
<jgl> ok, thanks
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, is that a usb cdrom ?
<nubuntu> linuxjones, IDE ( the first I tried was an lg dvd rom, then changed to a creative 52x cdrom) the system nas sata on it, not sure if it might be problem with the modes I am using.
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, are you using sata just for the hard drive or is the ide drive connected to the sata ide drive controler ?
<Pointwood> what ftp server would you guys recommend?
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, I remember someone else had problems like that before but I can't remember how it was resolved
<nubuntu> linuxjones, sata is just for the harddrive (onboard sata) ide is connected to cdrom only...its a weird problem...preventing me from ridding myself of Windows folly
<nubuntu> maybe I'll try an ide drive, and disable sata
<nubuntu> for now
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, let me have a look around to see if I can find something
<nubuntu> Thanks very much LinuxJones much appreciated
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, see if this helps >> http://pissedkid.com/archives/000879.php
<nubuntu> awesome I'll try it right now, thanks much
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, GL I hope it works
<zenrox> morning all
<LinuxJones> zenrox, hi
<zenrox> gots to do the morning wake up update
<zenrox> how you doinf linuxboy
<zenrox> err LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> zenrox, kind of crappy but what else is new :)
<zenrox> LinuxJones,  the same
<zenrox> but my linux is runing
<Coily> i have an app which needs to be running for awhile, is there any way to have it run without using up a terminal window?
<zenrox> Coily,  ya put a & at the end or open another terminal alt+ctrl+f2 or f3-f6
<LinuxJones> zenrox, what more can a geek ask for :D
<zenrox> lol
<universal> does anyone know something about cedega?
<Coily> thanks
<Xappe> universal, not more than that i've installed cvscedega and had problems getting games to run :)
<ups> Coily: or simple use the Alt-f2 and type the name there ;)
<universal> Xappe, ok, me to, i can run games, but not optimally
<Coily> ooh altf2 is even better
<r0bnyc> Ubuntu HOary doesnt have MLDOnkey ?
<universal> is someone familiar with Cedega??
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, yeah it is in the universe reop
<nubuntu> worked linuxjones...thanks
<r0bnyc> LinuxJones, i cant seem to find it
<LinuxJones> nubuntu, cool, maybe you could post it to the wiki :)
<nubuntu> I will do that
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, did you do an apt-get update ?
<Coily> im assuming "firebird-c64-server" is the firebird client...
<Xappe> universal, would be nice if one could use soething like grapevine with cvscedega
<Xappe> i don't know if it's possible though
<r0bnyc> LinuxJones, yes
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, you didn't add the universe repository to your sources.lst file >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<universal> Xappe, but what is cvscedega  i only know aboyt Cedega and the point2play...
<r0bnyc> LinuxJones, I uncomment the 2 sources there though
<Coily> dammit i keep mixing up the name of thunderbird dammit
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, then you have to run apt-get update then apt-cache search mldonkey
<Xappe> universal, cvscedega is the free version only installable through cvs
<nubuntu> ubuntu is an awesome OS...just had to vent that
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, wait are you on warty or hoary ?
<r0bnyc>  apt-cache search mldonkey
<r0bnyc> gdesklets-data - displays and sensors for gdesklets
<r0bnyc> gkrellm-mldonkey - mldonkey plugin for gkrellm2
<r0bnyc> kmldonkey - KDE GUI for MLDonkey
<r0bnyc> mldonkey-gui - Graphical frontend for mldonkey based on GTK
<r0bnyc> mldonkey-server - Door to the 'donkey' network
<r0bnyc> LinuxJones, hoary
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, there they are right there pldonkey-gui
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, er mldonkey-gui
<universal> Xappe, ahh ok, what is the exact problem for u?
<r0bnyc> err
<r0bnyc> thankslet me see
<Xappe> universal, well, can we take it in a query?
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, I think it will install mldonkey-server as well when you install the gui front end
<universal> jeps
<r0bnyc> no prob :)
<r0bnyc> thanks
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, ;)
<r0bnyc> FIrst time I get to say thanks here lol, since its always busy
<LinuxJones> r0bnyc, usually yeah
<universal> Xappe, i didnt mean chat?
<r0bnyc> so I Installed it , i dont see it internet
<MFen> my *god* the live cd is slow
<zeedo> not slower than any other liveCD
<MFen> it does work though..
<MFen> actually, a lot slower than knoppix
<MFen> it took about 10 minutes to get a desktop
<zeedo> dont know how you carried out your tests, but I find it faster than knoppix
<zeedo> 10 minutes ?
<MFen> i carried out my tests by putting the CD in and booting it up
<zeedo> you putting the image on a CD or on a eice of molded treacle :-P
<dr_willis> I think the live cd is scanning or doing SOMTHING.. it has a long pause right befor it gets to the desktop.
<MFen> there are many long pauses :P
<dr_willis> not sure what.. the boot time does seem longer.. but i also did the 'toram' feature. :P
<dr_willis> once it boots - its decently fast that way
<MFen> it's about what i'd expect once i'm on the desktop
<MFen> but getting there takes an ice age
<zeedo> MFen: havent seen that myself, could be something about the hardware that ubuntu takes too long to probe
<MFen> zeedo: it's not any one thing. like i said, there's lots of long pauses
<zeedo> MFen: on multiple machines or on one specific machine ?
<MFen> i've only tried it on one machine
<zeedo> what sort of machine is it ?
<neonlightning> anyone know of an alternative to debian-view because i just downloaded a gnome BT client for ubuntu and it was a .deb and it told me error launching program
<MFen> it's an 1800MHz with a ton of ram
<MFen> 386
<LinuxJones> neonlightning, a bittorrent gui ?
<zeedo> wow, that does sound bad
<neonlightning> http://www.sury.org/ubuntu/ this one
<zeedo> I havent seen speeds like that and I ve run it on machines averaging around 1ghz 256meg
<MFen> hmm
<MFen> maybe it tries loading more stuff into ram if there's ram available?
<MFen> this machine has like 2GB in it iirc
<zeedo> dont know
<zeedo> yeh booting on 2gb Id want everything in ram
<MFen> i didn't feel like it was running from ram though
<MFen> once it was up
<neonlightning> i found it on the wiki page of ubuntu
<LinuxJones> neonlightning, that's available in the universe repository
<neonlightning> oh cool
<Ante> i have a problem with linux ubuntu.. i have a new dell gx280 and when i start ubunut for the first time it reads a lot of files but then it stops with the hotplug. mprobe.. FATAL error.....kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko and pciehp.ko.. i am a n00b at linux and i have never tryed it before.. what shall i do?
<zeedo> MFen: if you are really interested in seeing whats causing it try installing bootchart on it and see what causes the slow down
<LinuxJones> neonlightning, but that's for hosting a bittorrent stream isn't it ?
<zeedo> damn he parted :-/
<neonlightning> not as far as the wiki says
<neonlightning> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GNOMEBittorrentGUI
<Ante> i have a problem with linux ubuntu.. i have a new dell gx280 and when i start ubunut for the first time it reads a lot of files but then it stops with the hotplug. mprobe.. FATAL error.....kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko and pciehp.ko.. i am a n00b at linux and i have never tryed it before.. what shall i do?
<dr_willis> hmm...
<dr_willis> Try the Ubuntu live cd yet?
<Ante> yes..
<dr_willis> thats whatd doing the error eh?
<LinuxJones> neonlightning, that must be new cool
<Ante> it hangs after 10 sec
<LinuxJones> neonlightning, I was using bittornado-gui and it was very good
<Ante> but i cant use it. it hangs after 10 seconds.
<dr_willis> Interesting.. this may be a case of "ya got too much new stuff" syndrome.
<dr_willis> lol.
<dr_willis> the live cd has all those failsafe and other options at boot time as well.
<neonlightning> this is funny i just tried apt-get python-gnome2 and i got
<neonlightning> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<neonlightning>   python-gnome2: Depends: python2.4-gnome2 but it is not going to be installed
<dr_willis> I was tinking that pchp and pciehp errors are 'fatal' but that meand they dident load.. not fatal to the OS.
<Ante> ok..
<Ante> but how do i solve this? its not the live cd i try to work with. its the hole ubunut
<dr_willis> could try  the Hoary release. it may have some of the issues fixed
<j^> is hwdb-gui supposed to work?
<Ante> ok..
<dr_willis>  pciehp   - is mentioned at the ubuntuguide.org site also.
<Ante> ok..
<dr_willis> but if the system isent booting at all.. and you cant get to a console/single user mode. Hmm..
<Ante> ....
<universal> does someone know about cedega and setting up the praphic....?
<neonlightning> cedega thats something i should try and get my hands on
<neonlightning> all so i can play ultima online :P
<dr_willis> neonlightning,  ugh. :P
<universal> neonlightning, ok, so you dont have it yeet?
<dr_willis> actually i though thtere was an semi-official linux port of UltimaOnline client.
<neonlightning> nope
<dr_willis> neonlightning,  i rember one years ago. :P
<dr_willis> Unsupported.. "dont even ask us" sort of varity..
<fr500> hello
<neonlightning> can i paste to someone that might be able to help i'm having troubles installing i think libgnomevfs2-common
<neonlightning> hrm i'll take that as a no
<zenrox> neonlightning,  dont know how to fix it
<neonlightning> because i need that to install some other libgnome thing and then i need that other one to install some python thing and i need some python thing to install that gnome bt gui
<Tuxicity> hi. when upgrading Firefox to 1.0.2, should I keep my old 'mozilla-firefoxrc' ?
<fr500> i'm on an e1 now, how do i update to hary?
<apokryphos> Hoary ;-)
<thenuke> fr500: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Ante> dr_willis the things that stand in the ubuntuguide.org = $ sudo cp /etc/hotplug..... where shall i write this?
<fr500> thx, i'm gonna get the iso though, so i can reuse it
<apokryphos> fr500: reuse?
<thenuke> Ante: in to the console
<fr500> on other pcs
<thenuke> Ante: open up a terminal
<Ante> how?
<smckay> Tuxicity: where did you get Firefox 1.0.2? http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/all.html shows 1.0.1 as the latest
<thenuke> you should find terminal from the applications menu
<Ante> i havent used linux befor :S
<Ante> but i cant even start linux :
<Ante> :s
<Tuxicity> smckay, in Synaptic...
<smckay> Tuxicity: guess I don't have the repository for that.  I'm only showing 1.0 available
<Ante> the error shows when i shall start linux. and after this i can write things.. but nothing hapends :S and the computor is nearly dead :S
<smckay> Tuxicity: did you have to add another repository to get Firefox 1.0.2?
<Tuxicity> smckay, oh wait... it's 1.0-2
<apokryphos> 10.1 is the latest; and it's not hard to install manually at all
<apokryphos> %tell smckay ubufirefox
<Pyre> smckay: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/installingfirefox
<neonlightning> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnomevfs2-common_2.9.91-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<neonlightning>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<neonlightning>    can someone help me figure this one out
<Venson> neonlightning: bad/incomplete download, i think. try downloading the file again
<apokryphos> you might need to select "fix broken packages" in Synaptic
<exarkun> I just installed ubuntu.  After the installer rebooted my machine, grub said "Error 17: cannot mount selected partition".  Now what?
<markuman> hello. where i can find .asoundrc
<cg0def> hi, does anyone know how to install libwxgtk and libwxpython at the same time?
<cg0def> I get an error that /usr/bin/helpvier is in both of them and apt quits
<neonlightning> i don't have a clue how to use synaptic  i mark it for reinstall and it when its done it just seems to close is that what its supposed to do?
<cg0def> no
<neonlightning> ok figured
<cg0def> wait what closes synaptic or the progress window?
<neonlightning> synaptic then i'm sent back to terminal without any error msgs
<cg0def> that's weird what version of synaptic are you using?
<neonlightning> i'll check that in a sec
<neonlightning> 53.4
<r0bnyc> there's no gnomebaker on ubuntu?
<cg0def> well no wonder the latest one is 0.56
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: not in my repos
<apokryphos> neonlightning: are you running warty?
<neonlightning> no
<neonlightning> heh when i mark synaptic for update it closes synaptic so i'll try apt-get again
<cg0def> neonlightning: you should probably upgrade synaptic
<r0bnyc> darn, so waht cd burning app do I use on hoary? k3b ?
<apokryphos> neonlightning: well, if on hoary, then I recommend udpating your sources first, then going for installation of synaptic.
<cg0def> neonlightning: if there is no newer version make sure that you have universe and multiverse added to you sources.list file
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: That's what I use. Best one on the market for the job imo.
<ions> can anyone point me in the direction of how to install GnomeBaker?  I know where the repo is but I don't know what to do with it
<neonlightning> no it found a updateable version
<r0bnyc> how about xcdroast, koncd, eclipt roaster, gnome toaster?
<apokryphos> ions: it's not on the repos
<cg0def> ions: check the GnomeBaker site
<r0bnyc> apokryphos, does k3b shows up in your menu? automatically
<ions> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/warty/ well this thing - how do I use this thing?
<dr_willis> hmm
<ions> I can't use apt to install it?
<cg0def> ions: if it's not in apt then it probably isn't that popular :)
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: it does, but I use kde :P
<elcuco> does anyone know if ubuntu will setup the 3d for my old radeon 7200?
<r0bnyc> apokryphos,  lol
<r0bnyc> kd3.3 or 3.4
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: you can always just use alt + F2. Not a big hassle ;-)
<dr_willis> elcuco,  it soud use the open source drivers.. but i dont think that card used the fglrx drivers.
<cg0def> elcuco: not really I think hoary uses ati for driver rather than radeon
<r0bnyc> apokryphos, so ubuntu now supports kde?
<neonlightning> heh i can't update synaptic because the file i was using synaptic to update is needed to update synaptic
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: It sure does. There's a kubuntu team. You can get kde from the Universe repo.
<dr_willis> r0bnyc,  i alwyas "apt-get install kde" anyway :P
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: so you can apt for k3b
<cg0def> neonlightning: this shouldn't happen but use apt-get
<r0bnyc> what versin is it
<elcuco> the xfree86 drivers had 3d support. mandrake sets this up for me, but i could not reproduce this under debian
<neonlightning> thats what i'm using since synaptic wasn't working
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: 3.3.2 in Hoary
<neonlightning> i'm triny apt-get -f update synaptic
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: which is the latest stable. 3.4 is going to be out soon.
<apokryphos> neonlightning: does it complain that it requires libapt, or something?
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm easy ask > Where can i set the programms for autostart in Gnome ? .. didnt find it :S
<neonlightning> yea some lib file
<cg0def> neonlightning: I don't know what to tell you, try dpkg maybe it works
<neonlightning> but i don't think its libapt
<speel> hey
<neonlightning> dpkg gives me errors when i try and update that file using synaptic
<apokryphos> neonlightning: I know that's a known problem at the moment, but it shouldn't stop you from updating synaptic I don't think. Do you have a fast connection?
<cg0def> neonlightning: if not you can always manually download the deb for synaptic and install it with dpkg
<neonlightning> but i'll keep trying some things
<neonlightning> i have cable
<r0bnyc> apokryphos, i want 3.4 :)
<speel> any is any body from the ubuntu team here?
<apokryphos> neonlightning: Might be a good idea to apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: All in good time. ;-)
<neonlightning> and last two times i've tried to use .deb files directly it tells me that debian-view encountered an error launching file
<neonlightning> but gimmie a sec i'm working on a new direction
<Casquapointer> http://www.idpz.net/team_concept/xxxxxxxxxxxx
<r0bnyc> apokryphos, www.ludos.org (UndergrounD DEsktop) already has it
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: it's not the stable version, since that's not out yet
<apokryphos> r0bnyc: Sure, other distros have the beta version. You can emerge it on Gentoo I believe.
<r0bnyc> gentoo doesnt run good on my laptop
<r0bnyc> I dont choose pure/naked gentoo, i choose vidalinux but their version has a bug with laptops  (dhcp) and i couldnt get it fixed
<apokryphos> well, I wouldn't recommend switching distro to get a beta version of KDE anyhow.
<apokryphos> the stable is going to be out soon
<r0bnyc> true
<mdke> what stage is hoary at right now?
<apokryphos> mdke: array 5
<cg0def> mdke: beta?
<apokryphos> array 6 in three days
<mdke> yes i saw in the topic
<mdke> what does that mean?
<apokryphos> Think of it as beta versions.
<cg0def> mdke: means it's comming out in april and untill is still in beta stage
<mdke> yes
<mdke> quite stable?
<apokryphos> Very, yes.
<cg0def> yeah
<exarkun> I installed warty just now.  After the installer rebooted the machine, grub can't boot anything.  It says "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition".  Now what?
<mdke> apokryphos, ty
<apokryphos> np
<mdke> btw i tried a warty live cd on a friend's laptop yesterday and it wouldn't even load grub
<mdke> i forget the error number
<mdke> is it worth me finding out his model and submitting it?
<cg0def> mdke: if you have nothing better to do yeah but warty has tons of problems with laptops
<cg0def> mdke: I did manage to somewhat install it on a laptop but it is an insane mess after that
<cg0def> mdke: also the live cd wouldn't boot for me either
<exarkun> I'm installing on a desktop.
<will> arr firefox just quit without warning
<cg0def> exarkun: did you install grub in the root partition or in the mbr?
<exarkun> mbr
<mdke> cg0def, fine on my laptop
<cg0def> mdke: well I have k8
<mdke> his is quite old i think
<mdke> how does it work on new centrino laptops?
<cg0def> mdke: what warty?
<mdke> yes
<cg0def> mdke: have no idea but hoary works great
<mdke> cool
<mdke> i tried warty on my mums and couldn't get the built in wifi going
<exarkun> what other information would be helpful?  there didn't seem to be many configuration options in this area, the installer just did its thing and failed.
<cg0def> mdke: at least for the 2 hours that I had access to the laptop with cetrino :)
<cg0def> exarkun: the installer failed?
<cg0def> exarkun: is that hoary or warty
<exarkun> leaving the system in an unbootable state seems like failure to me :)
<neonlightning> Errors were encountered while processing:
<neonlightning>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnomevfs2-common_2.9.91-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<neonlightning> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<neonlightning>  i get this same error every time i try and update anything or install anything
<exarkun> warty
<mdke> exarkun, the grub screen appears?
<exarkun> yes, with several nice-looking menu items
<mdke> exarkun, what is the line that you are trying to run
<cg0def> exarkun: warty is pretty stable and I have never seen it leaving an unbootable system
<cg0def> exarkun: are you sure your mbr is not corrupt?
<exarkun> mdke: it's off the screen atm, but it was something like "Ubuntu 2.6.8-386".  I also tried the safe-mode version.
<mdke> exarkun, you can press e to see the full line
<mdke> exarkun, it might help to paste it in the channel
<mdke> or copy it
<cg0def> exarkun: you can always use a live cd to boot the system and reinstall the grub mbr or you can use a boot disk
<exarkun> cg0def: I don't exactly know what that means.  If it's any indication, the system was working fine 2 minutes before I popped the ubuntu cd in.
<exarkun> mdke: ok
<cg0def> exarkun: well it's not your hdd in that case
<mdke> bbl
<neonlightning> it even sounds to me like a mbr corruption
<exarkun> root (hd1,0)
<neonlightning> probly a file got half copied to it
<cg0def> probably
<exarkun> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<exarkun> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386
<exarkun> savedefault
<exarkun> boot
<cocol> is FF 1.0 dated 20050221 the new version 1.0.1?
<exarkun> It seems more likely to me that the kernel is missing the necessary driver to talk to the drive upon which / resides.  I didn't see any options in the kernel for specifying or even listing the drivers available on the initrd, though.
<exarkun> Is there such an option that I missed?
<cg0def> how do you get totem to play xvid files?
<cg0def> what is the name of the pkg
<rotundo> hello
<neonlightning> heh i can't get totem to play any file
<neonlightning> but first things first
<exarkun> er, s/kernel/installer/
<rotundo> gaim on ubuntu (Ihave severl straight Debian sid machines without this problem) won't automatically raise windows, even withthe option selected. any ideas?
<Tuxicity> cg0def, sometihng like win32codec(s)
<cg0def> Tuxicity: no way it is a win32codec xvid is OSS
<cg0def> Tuxicity: and has nothing to do with M$
<JDigital> Hello folks. Can anyone help me with my ssh problem?
<JDigital> When ssh-ing into a server, it stalls once I've entered my password. I'm connecting to the server, because if I enter an incorrect password it gives me an error as usual, but once I enter the correct password it just stalls instead of bringing up the shell like it should. I'm using Warty.
<Tuxicity> cg0def, libxvidcore4
<cg0def> thanks
<Tuxicity> cg0def, well I found it in Synaptic ;)
* ompaulAFK wonders what program to get today
<cg0def> yeah well the thing is that I already had it installed but totem still refuses to display video for xvid files
<cg0def> kinda sux
<sigglet> cg0def: get the right codecs, it's that simple
<sigglet> don't blame it on totem
<Tuxicity> cg0def, maybe libxvidcore2 ?
<sigglet> apt-cache search xvid
<sigglet> libxvidcore2 - MPEG-4 Video encoder
<sigglet> libxvidcore4 - High quality ISO MPEG4 codec library
<apokryphos> See the guide on restricted formats
<sigglet> libxvidencore0 - MPEG-4 Video encoder
<sigglet> cg0def: I just pasted what you need
<cg0def> I did search for xvid and the only thing that i comes up with is libxvidcore4 no 2
<apokryphos> %tell cg0def uburestricted
<Pyre> cg0def: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sigglet> apt-get install libxvidcore2 libxvidcore4 libxvidencore0
<cg0def> thanks this should help :)
<fc9k> hey guys
<sigglet> yo
<fc9k> any chance ubuntu would run on a p3 500MHz?
<sigglet> sure it will
<fc9k> :o
<fc9k> awesome
<fc9k> just I managed to scam me a free p3 500, 256mb of ram and a rage pro agp card today :D
<sigglet> nice
<fc9k> what sort of HDD space would i need?  got a couple of 2gb HDD's here i managed to get free aswell, i'm trying to build a ubuntu rig without spending a penny :D
<totalshredder> you could use a 2gig
<totalshredder> Put your /home on one, and your base system on another
<fc9k> right
<totalshredder> maybe even spread it around three or four
<totalshredder> real easy with ubuntu's partitioner
<goofykinky> can anyone tell me if there is a version of XFce for Ubuntu?
<totalshredder> there is
<apokryphos> goofykinky: there is, in the repos
<totalshredder> just use the universe reops
<sigglet> goofykinky: apt-cache search xfce
<apokryphos> fc9k: That way it's also far easier to install other distros, if you like, since you need to only delete the root partition.
<goofykinky> ok
<fc9k> ah
<fc9k> thats fantastic
<JDigital> Hello folks. Can anyone help me with my ssh problem? When ssh-ing into a server, it stalls once I've entered my password. I'm connecting to the server, because if I enter an incorrect password it gives me an error as usual, but once I enter the correct password it just stalls instead of bringing up the shell like it should. I'm using Warty.
<fc9k> i have 3 HDDs, two 2gb and a 1gb.  I could run the 1gb aswell, but obviously it would only run at the speed of the CDROM, dunno how crucial that is
<totalshredder> you can have a lot of fun with that setup
<apokryphos> You only really need the two 2GB ones, I should think, but you might be a little restricted. One for root, one for home.
<apokryphos> Though, it's worth investing in another hard-drive. They're dirt-cheap these days.
<fc9k> yeah
<totalshredder> the idea of a free pc is far too awesome though
<fc9k> what pisses me off is i flogged my p3 750 system along with a 60gb and an 80gb HDD a few weeks back
<fc9k> and now theyd be perfect
<totalshredder> wow, yeah
<fc9k> damn
<fc9k> oh well, i guess i've got something reasonable back for free
<js_> is anybody here experience gaim crashes when trying to connect to msn?
<js_> i also put amsn on the ramdisk, but when i log in it hangs
<js_> on the live cd
<JDigital> Soon I'll have to start bribing people to fix my ssh problem
<larsrohdin> ive just bought a 200gb hdd... how to install it in linux? it doesn't show in cfdisk...
<JDigital> is it plugged in
<_ThinkPad> What's the best/easiest way to get my ubuntu install from Gnome over to X.org
<JDigital> also plugged into the power
<larsrohdin> JDigital, yes, i found it in windows, but i want to change it to an ext3...
<_ThinkPad> Just upgraded to hoary, as well.
<JDigital> because one time I forgot to plug the power thing, hehe
<JDigital> hmmm
<larsrohdin> JDigital, =)
<Tuxicity> fc9k, what do u mean by you 'flogged' your PC? you destroyed it with a stick??
<larsrohdin> JDigital, shouldn't it show up in cfdisk? my other ntfs-partition shows there...
<spiral> hi
<ompaul> JDigital, do ssh -C username@blah.box and see if that helps any, the other machine could be having a bad day :)
<ompaul> JDigital, you could have mis spelt the username
<JDigital> nope
<JDigital> when I get the password wrong it tells me, when I get the password right it hangs
<Coily> does anyone know what the name of the mail spool file has to be so that thunderbird's movemail will recognise it?
<JDigital> and amusingly, PuTTY under WINE works
<ompaul> JDigital, okay let us do this again - you could have made a mistake with the Username not the password
<JDigital> nope
<ompaul> JDigital, fine then the machine may be under heavy load - try the -C it does speed things up a lot
<hawke_> JDigital: How about native putty?
<Coily> i keep getting mail spool file not ofund =[
<JDigital> jdigital@thundaril:~ $ ssh -C jdigital@pyoko.org
<JDigital> jdigital@pyoko.org's password:
<JDigital> Permission denied, please try again.
<JDigital> (that's me entering the wrong password deliberately)
<JDigital> (then I enter the right one)
<JDigital> jdigital@pyoko.org's password:
<JDigital> and it's hanging there
<JDigital> with the cursor all flashing at me
<ompaul> have you used the -C on the second one?
<JDigital> yes
<JDigital> PuTTY on my brother's computer works right
<JDigital> PuTTY on my computer when it was Windows worked right a week ago
<JDigital> PuTTY on my box under WINE works right
<hawke_> JDigital: You could try the Linux-native Putty
<JDigital> There's a linux putty?
<_ThinkPad> ssh -v user@domain?
<JDigital> why would someone make linux putty
<hawke_> JDigital: Yep.
<_ThinkPad> that might give us debug information
<JDigital> it does
<hawke_> JDigital: "It supports
<hawke_> flexible terminal setup, mid-session reconfiguration using Ctrl-rightclick,
<hawke_> multiple X11 authentication protocols, and various other interesting things
<hawke_> not provided by ssh in an xterm."
<_ThinkPad> JDigital, does that say where/when it's failing?
<ompaul> JDigital, emm - what font set is ubuntu using and what one is windows using?
<JDigital> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=78226&postcount=5
<JDigital> font set?
<thenuke> should I use 586 or 386 kernel for Pentium 120MHz?
<Gwildor> 386
<ompaul> JDigital, international settings
<scorpix> is there a driver for HP Deskjet 3325 printer in Hoary repository?
<HiddenWolf> thenuke: you're planning to run gnome on that machine?
<thenuke> roger that
<thenuke> HiddenWolf: nope, flux
<hawke_> thenuke: 586
<thenuke> HiddenWolf: already running nice and fast ;)
<HiddenWolf> scorpix: postscript will do
<HiddenWolf> thenuke: omg, shame I'm a gnome-addict
<scorpix> HiddenWolf: i only need postscript?
<HiddenWolf> scorpix: lots of drivers in that package.
<ompaul> JDigital, type the password in a console and do not hit enter - maybe it is not going across right
<fc9k> <Tuxicity> fc9k, what do u mean by you 'flogged' your PC? you destroyed it with a stick??
<fc9k> Tuxicity: I sold it :)
<JDigital> hehe
* HiddenWolf just bought 1024mb of fast memory to speed gnome up
<JDigital> okay, I typed it
<ompaul> JDigital, and is it okay?
<JDigital> I don't know, I can't see it
<scorpix> scorpix@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install postscript
<scorpix> Reading Package Lists... Done
<scorpix> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<scorpix> E: Couldn't find package postscript
<Tuxicity> fc9k, oh :D
<fc9k> lol
<fc9k> so any tips for a first time linux user?
<hawke_> I should attempt to get someone to manufacture 60ns FPM RAM that works on systems that want DDR SDRAM
<fc9k> am i making the right choice going with ubuntu?
<larsrohdin> at the top of my cfdisk it says  Disk Drive: /dev/hda, how can i make it show hdb?
<ompaul> JDigital, as if was a command line - not after ssh ...
<JDigital> ubuntu is good
<hawke_> fc9k: I think so, yes
<fc9k> cool
<JDigital> yeah, it's typing alright
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, cfdisk /dev/hdb
<JDigital> if I mistype the password it says like
<JDigital> <JDigital> jdigital@pyoko.org's password:
<JDigital> <JDigital> Permission denied, please try again.
<JDigital> if I get it RIGHT, there's no "Permission denied", it just hangs
<hawke_> JDigital: Does 'ssh -v' show anything useful?
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, thanks alot pal!
<JDigital> Here's what I can get out of ssh -vvv: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=78226&postcount=5
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, your welcome!
<fc9k> brb
<JDigital> ssh -v gives me:
<JDigital> debug1: Authentication succeeded (password).
<JDigital> debug1: channel 0: new [client-session] 
<JDigital> debug1: Entering interactive session.
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, its not possible to use fat32 on a 200 gb disk is it?
<JDigital> then nothing
<ompaul> JDigital, so hit enter a couple of times
<JDigital> no effect
<JDigital> hitting enter doesn't even go to a new line
<JDigital> it ignores my hitting of enter
<lori> DVD playback is jumpy with gstreamer on Hoary.  What can I do to correct it?
<JDigital> use "mplayer -vo sdl"
<JDigital> that worked for me, anyway
<hawke_> Hehe, in other words "don't use gstreamer"
<JDigital> I think mplayer uses gstreamer to play DVD, though
<hawke_> JDigital: Hmm, perhaps.  I thought it had a native DVD sexer.
<lori> But the mplayer UI sucks
<JDigital> too bad
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, no, max is 32GB I believe
<hawke_> lori: Seems OK to me.  You could try xine as well
<JDigital> real men use command line
<JDigital> or memorize the keystrokes reqired
<JDigital> required
<hawke_> lori: Do you mean the mplayer GUI or the keystrokes?
<JDigital> The gmplayer gui is awful
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, ok, thats what i thought to... well now everythings working=) thanks again
<lori> hawke_: I just like Totem, but it's too jumpy for me
<hawke_> JDigital: Not much worse than most other multimedia interfaces
<JDigital> It might be jumpy because it's using up too much CPU
<JDigital> I usually prefer keystrokes since you can run stuff fullscreened and still stop and start it and such
<ompaul> JDigital, can you check the logs on the server to check the difference in messages ?
<lori> JDigital: how do I stop that?  I've turned on DMA on the DVD drive etc..
<hawke_> JDigital: Xine's pretty good for that, IMO
<JDigital> I don't own the server, unfortunately
<JDigital> but if I were to ask the admin to check the logs for me, what would he be looking for?
<ompaul> anything different between your attempt to login and the ones that work - btw putty for linux aint too bad :)
<JDigital> everyone tells me to "ssh -v" but nobody tells me what to look for
<hawke_> JDigital: You could also try ssh -vvv for more debug info
<JDigital> I did
<JDigital> that gives me even more information that I can't make sense of
<hawke_> JDigital: Just look for anything unusual, really.
<hawke_> JDigital: And it stops at the same place?
<JDigital> I don't know what's usual
<JDigital> yeah, always
<JDigital> This is as far as I get, with ssh -vvv: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=78226&postcount=5
<ompaul> JDigital, read the output and see if there is something that makes sense there?
<JDigital> debug2: callback done
<JDigital> debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
<ompaul> JDigital, or more to the point "stops making sense"
<JDigital> it doesn't make much sense
<tuxdisciple> Are there any package trees with ogle in them for Hoary?
<puterfixer> hello.
<sigglet> yo
<sigglet> puterfixer: where is ro ?
<puterfixer> could someone help me with configuring pidentd, please? I'd like to set a predefined userid instead of my actual account name
<cg0def> I can't seem to rememer the command to add and remove daemons from the init process
<cg0def> does anyone know
<puterfixer> ro as in Romania? eastern europe, west coast of the Black Sea, north of Greece, east of Hungary
<sigglet> puterfixer: you have good duck hunting there?
<larsrohdin> how can i format a hdd with ext3?
<puterfixer> no clue, sigglet :) never went hunting. must be a duck season, though, but it's not cheap.
<apokryphos> larsrohdin: with a partition manager. Ubuntu has one I believe. One sec.
<puterfixer> any hints for pidentd configuration, please?
<sigglet> puterfixer: have you searched google?
<puterfixer> yeah
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, perhaps this command is what u want: "mkfs.ext3"
<sigglet> http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=pidentd+howto&btnG=Google+Search
<apokryphos> puterfixer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingANewHardDrive
<puterfixer> dorgh!!
<apokryphos> You could use QTParted too, if you have that installed.
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, perhaps... ill try it...
<puterfixer> just checked netstat... it's inetd running, not pident
<apokryphos> whoops, sorry puterfixer, wrong link.
<apokryphos> larsrohdin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingANewHardDrive
<larsrohdin> apokryphos, aaahhh=) thanks!
<apokryphos> np
<seacyd> I cannot add a menu item anywhere under one of the applications menues. Why?
<apokryphos> seacyd: It's a known bug
<apokryphos> happens in kde, too
<seacyd> apokryphos: ok, thanks. So I wait and see.
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, something like "mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb"
<apokryphos> Not sure how the progress on that is going, though.
<puterfixer> ok, I'll figure out this ident thing. how about automounting NTFS partitions in rw mode (did that by following the tutorial) but without the mount points appearing on my "desktop" ? can I make those icons disappear?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, sorry, like this.. "mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1"
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, i found something like this... sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<XposerX> (warty warthog) i'm about to buy a new monitor, what should i run after i hook it up to have ubuntu re-detect it and setup the correct xf86config-4 settings??
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, it's exactly the same thing
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, ok good
<dasenjo> Hi I'm trying to use jigit to download hoary and got: Unable to find a file to match dists/hoary/main/daily-installer-i386/20041227ubuntu15.0.20050224/doc/manual/en/apa.html
<dasenjo> How can I solve it ?
<apokryphos> XposerX: Once you're in, you might want to reconfigure X. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<puterfixer> XposerX, I modified my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file with nano, to match the horizontal and vertical maximum frequencies as given in my monitor's manual, then made a list of all supported resolutions that I wanted to use (first one being the default)
<apokryphos> They'll both do the same thing; you might find the former easier, since it guides you through what to do, though.
<XposerX> yah, i'll do the former
<XposerX> i was just hoping ubuntu had a better tool for this
<apokryphos> dpkg reconfigure is just fine. What's bad about it?
<IorGie> Someone over here got LVM working on linux?
<puterfixer> to me it was easier to just plug those values in the text file than go through the reconfigure
<XposerX> it's one of the reason i switched from being a debian testing and sid user to ubuntu
<XposerX> well, the monitor i'm buying is an LCD as i'm getting rid of my CRT ...anything i should be aware of ?
<apokryphos> Not really (as far as I know), apart from being careful when altering refresh rates, if you do.
<puterfixer> use the recommended resolution, that will give the sharpest image.
<puterfixer> other resolutions are resampled to the LCD's physical resolution
<larsrohdin> when i made the hdd to ext3, a folder named lost+found was created on it... do i need to save that or can i delete it?
<puterfixer> and then, you may want to fiddle with font settings until you get the appearance you want regarding sharpness
<JDigital> My university spent 14 million on a new library wing with 300 computers with LCD screens, but when it's sunny you can't see them for screenglare. They're all set to 800*600 despite them being 1024*768 physically
<JDigital> larsrohdin: but then where would your lost and found things go
<larsrohdin> JDigital, you got a point there i guess... but what the heck is my lost and found things then? if i loose my keys, can i find them there?;)
<jon__> Hi has anyone here compiled the latest mesa CVS using make linux-dri-x86?
<IorGie> nobody running lvm here?
<hawke_> larsrohdin: That's where files are put when fsck relinks them
<apokryphos> the lost+found folder is primarily for when an unproper shutdown is found
<spazery> hi, i dont know if anyone else has had this problem but im using a standard mouse and for some reason it keeps freezing in one location
<hawke_> larsrohdin: Similar to windows' scandisk file0001.chck
<hawke_> er chk rather
<spazery> i can use the keyboard but not the mouse
<apokryphos> fsck goes through the system on the next book and try to recover any any corrupt files it finds
<apokryphos> chances are often small that what's recovered will be readable
<Tuxicity> spazery, check your XF86Config-4 ?
<spazery> ok
<spazery> what am i looking for im new to linux
<Tuxicity> spazery, for "Device" and "Protocol"
<spazery> ok
<Tuxicity> spazery, under "Input Device"
<comfrey> is there a way to make nautilus not open a new window all of the time?
<OrangeSlice> why yes, yes there is
<Tuxicity> comfrey, ya look in Edit-->Preferences
<jon__> Does anyone here use Mach64 graphics drivers?
<comfrey> Tuxicity, yeah, that is where i am looking
<comfrey> can you be more specific
<comfrey> maybe the mate has not kicked in yet
<OrangeSlice> Bheavior > always open in browser windows
<al1an> has anybody experienced that gnome takes about 7-8 minutes before it starts ? right after i log in, my computer is just waiting. no error messages or anything. and after a loong time, it starts and works perfectly
<al1an> hoary
<OrangeSlice> s/hea/eha/
<OrangeSlice> g.  bwah
<OrangeSlice> I make horrible typos first thing in the morning
<larsrohdin> apokryphos, ok so it's nothing i should get rid of then...
<comfrey> yeah, that's it
<comfrey> ceers gang
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, no, no, just let it be
* puterfixer jumps around with excitement -- his first inetd restart ;)
<comfrey> cheers
<tuxdisciple> Anyone in here using a T22 Thinkpad?
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: Not I
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, hehe im always like "Hey whats that folder doing there ---> delete" =)
<Tuxicity> spazery, hey wait.. do you know what XF86Config-4 is?
* tuxdisciple mutters
<tuxdisciple> I hate hardware issues on laptops...
<spazery> no
<Tuxicity> spazery, I just realized you said you are new to Linux...
<tuxdisciple> I can't figure out wht the Hoary livecd will setup my soundcard correctly, but my install won't do it right
<Tuxicity> spazery, so you didnt get a word I said, ha?
<spazery> i typed in xf86config
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: The livecd is quite different from the real thing
<tuxdisciple> hawke: Definetly, but you'd think they would be the same in the case of ALSA
<tuxdisciple> hawke: Kernel upgrades haven't worked, nor has compiling the alsa drivers by hand
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: The system loads the right modules, but alsa doesn't even see the card
<Tuxicity> spazery, make sure you select the right mouse protocol and device
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: What kind of card?
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: Even the Device manager sees it...
<spazery> i selected p/s2
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: It's a Cirrus Logic CS4614/22/24
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: I've been leaning towards a kernel level issue in .10
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: What kind of laptop is it?
<Xenguy> LiquidNerd: you may have better luck with Kword than Abiword (I found Abiword lackin/buggy after some recent testing) -- YMMV
<Xenguy> ww
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: Thinkpad T22
<Tuxicity> spazery, well try different things
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: It's loading cs46xx which is the right driver, but ALSA isn't seeing jack
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: cs46xx isn't the alsa drive
<spazery> ok, thanks.
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: The snd_cs46xx is
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: Unle...yeah.
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: Sorry, I've been googling all day for it, so I've been cutting off snd_
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: and it doesn't show up in /proc/asound/cards?
<kengur> cherry fighter mouse roxorz
<tuxdisciple> --- no soundcards ---
<tuxdisciple> :/
<JDigital> How do I copy-paste from a PDF
<JDigital> into openoffice
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: There's no oss drivers being autoloaded or anything, right?
<tuxdisciple> I'm at a loss as to how the kernel is loading the right ALSA modules, but the ALSA system won't even acknowledge the card exists
<CarlK> does Hoary have some sort of net install?  I don't want to burn a CD (runnin low)
<JDigital> buy more CDs
<CarlK> heh
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: Is there a BIOS option for "quick start"?
<CarlK> I did order some from Amazon yesterday
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: It's disabled
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: OSS drivers are the pcm_oss stuff... which are ALSA modules I believe
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: I meant the cs46xx native oss drivers, not the oss emulation layer (pcm_oss0
<hawke_> )
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: When I try to start ALSA it gives me pages of output that (lots of help options) but each section starts with:
<tuxdisciple> Invalid card number.
<tuxdisciple> Usage: amixer <options> command
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: I don't see any other cs46xx drivers loaded
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: unload all the snd_* drivers, and 'modprobe cs46xx'
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: Allright now only cs46xx, soundcore, and ac97_codec are loaded
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: And?  Any luck?  It won't show in /proc/asound, but can you e.g. 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' and get sound?
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: I just get stuff from the pc-speaker
<puterfixer> guys, I have downloaded and installed XMMS as instructed here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xmms . but when I click XMMS in Multimedia, nothing happens. what's up with that?
<XposerX> very interesting -> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 on ubuntu doesn't query me about my monitor or it's specs
<spazery> im trying to compile a programme off a cd and it says no acceptable compiler found
<puterfixer> yeah, that's why I went to the configuration file, XposerX
<spazery> iv typed sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Agrajag> spazery: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: you should be getting staticky crap...
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: but not from the pc speaker...
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: Just speaker beeping like mad
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: Did you redirect to /dev/dsp?
<hawke_> or just cast /dev/urandom?
<hawke_> cast -> cat
* tuxdisciple nods
<hawke_> Hmm.
<spazery> thanks
<hawke_> tuxdisciple: Does 'dmesg' show whether it found the soundcard?
<tuxdisciple> hawke_: Okay, I force-unloaded a few more modules now its static
<tuxdisciple> cs46xx: Card found at 0xe8122000 and 0xe8000000, IRQ 10
<tuxdisciple> cs46xx: Thinkpad 600X/A20/T20 (1014:0153) at 0xe8122000/0xe8000000, IRQ 10
<tuxdisciple> ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: CRY20 (Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev B)
<XposerX> puterfixer, ahh, so did you have to add anything else besides the freqs for an lcd?
<johaBBa> i just want to say...i love ubuntu. and i love you all...
<johaBBa> ...that is all.
<Coily> is there a asx stream ripper for linux (something like sdp)?
<puterfixer> XposerX, just the list of resolutions
<johaBBa> Coily, apt-cache search streamripper
<Tuxicity> johaBBa, we luv u tu :)
<johaBBa> Tuxicity, :)
<Coily> holy crap "streamripper" is the exact name, scary
<CarlK> when current/hoary-install-i386.iso changes, does rsync really just transfer the changes?
<johaBBa> Coily, works nice with streamtuner
* johaBBa is using the pair right now.
<Coily> hm it says it splits into mp3 files?
<Coily> i need video too =[
<CarlK> it figured rsync would see "it" changed and download the whole file
<CarlK> Coily,  mplayer -dumpstream
<johaBBa> Coily, ah...sorry...i thought you wanted just audio...
<Coily> np
<Coily> CarlK ill give it a try
<CarlK> Coily - and don't let the ;) at the end freak you out
<nerk> Hey, is there a way to dynamically disable TwinView? .. using Nvidia driver
<Coily> CarlK im afraid im already freaked out
<nerk> dont seem to see anything in xset for it
<nerk> dont really want to create two xf86config files and have to restart gdm
<kengur> is there any good dvd burner there? gnome doesn't even show how much space is left
<johaBBa> kengur, k3b
<hawke_> nerk: I think there's an nvidia tool...
<hawke_> nerk: nvctl maybe?
<CarlK> anyone know what this is: Hoary - cdrom/install/netboot/debian-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg
<nerk> well, i found one called nvoptions.. but couldn't make it due to aclocal problems
<hawke_> nerk: nvidia-settings?
<nerk> I have that
<nerk> no twinview option
<nerk> shows you your display devices.. but you can't disable
<kengur> johaBBa, we are talking gnome technology here, I dont' want any KDE intruders in my system =)
<hawke_> nerk: Ah
<nerk> http://www.sorgonet.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=100
<Coily> has anyone had problems installing mplayer through synaptic
<bronson> I remember hearing something about a tool that would watch when you run "make install" and create a list of all files installed.
<bronson> Anyone remember what that is?  I think it was a GNU project but my memory is hazy...
<hawke_> bronson: installwatch was part of it
<hawke_> bronson: checkinstall makes your installed stuff into a package
<apokryphos> Coily: Have you installed all the codecs for it?
<nerk> frig it.. i will make a sh script that copies over a non-twinview based xf86config and gdm restart
<bronson> hawke_: checkinstall.  That might have been it.
<bronson> Thanks -- this should do the trick.
<johaBBa> kengur, i too dislike kde...but k3b is the best burning app out there right now
<apokryphos> Coily: You need to add some repositories and download a couple of codecs; see the "restricted formats" article on ubuntulinux
<bronson> Coily: the mplayer packages are often problematic.  What's the issue?
<johaBBa> i tend to compile mplayer from src to get all the goodies.
<calamari> hi
<Coily> ive added the repositoroes
<johaBBa> i have yet to see a binary package that has all i want for mplyaer
<apokryphos> and installed the codecs? The ones from the article?
<Coily> er repositories, but theres dependencies which i either: havent got the correct version of or havent got at all
<calamari> is there a program similar to imagemagick convert, for converting audio files between different formats (or a/v)?
* bronson uses k3b too.  And kmail because Evo is so buggggy!  Especially compose.
<cocol> apt-get install mplayer-custom mozilla-mplayer
<Coily> i dont want the mozilla mplayer
<apokryphos> %tell Coily uburestricted
<Pyre> Coily: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bronson> Nor do I.  It crashes on a lot of perfectly good streams.
<Coily> like i said i believe ive added the correct repositories
<apokryphos> but have you installed the correct codecs?
<apokryphos> I'm close to completely certain that there's no dependency problems with the instructions there
<CarlK> calamari - transcode should work for just audio
<Coily> ill try it out... ive installed mplayer in ubuntu before but this is a fresh install
<apokryphos> this problem comes up time and time again on here, and as far as I've seen, that's solved it every time
<acolyte> hello everybody
<calamari> carlk: thanks :)
<Tuxicity> acolyte, hi
<acolyte> hmm I'm a total newbie to Ubuntu AND irc so forgive me.. :)
<acolyte> I have a little problem with installing/uninstalling software..
<apokryphos> What's the problem?
<acolyte> I recently installed lm-sensors and I successfully uninstalled it with dpkg but I still think I'm getting error messages on bootup
<acolyte> I haven't checked it yet 'cause I didn't reboot but that's not my biggest concern
<bronson> acolyte: error messages on bootup are the norm.
<bronson> It doesn't actually mean anything's wrong... depends on the message.
<bronson> So, er, what's the message?  :)
<acolyte> apt-get is kinda 'broken' because it says that some kind of program is not installed properly and it can't find an archive of it.
<bronson> what's the exact error?
<calamari> carlk: I take it that transcode isn't even in multiverse
<bronson> calamari: no, go to Marillat.
<calamari> is that a website?
<bronson> calamari: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<bronson> afaik that's the most recent.
<calamari> bronson: thanks
<acolyte> bronson: you mean due to lm-sensors? well I added some lines to /etc/modprobe.d/local to install it but they weren't recognized at bootup like "warning: ignored line at line 6,7,8 etc" and it has no serious consequences for my machine but it irritates me
<bronson> acolyte: ah.  and removing the lines don't put things back to the way they were?
<bronson> I don't use lmsensors so I doubt I'll be able to help much.  But if your system otherwise works fine, it's probably no big deal...?
<acolyte> nope, the local file we're talking about is totally empty but they still appear as if they are still there
<acolyte> no, I guess not :P
<acolyte> but what about my other problem?
<bronson> Unclear.  What package and exact error message?
<acolyte> well, I have to translate it then, 'cause I use the dutch language pack :P
<acolyte> let's see...
<acolyte> E: Package printpro has to be re-installed, but I cannot find an archive of it.
<bronson> acolyte: printpro isn't a part of Ubuntu.  Where did it come from?
<acolyte> this appears whenever I try to install a new application or when I try to start Synaptic
<Coily> how can i dl a file directly from console?
<Coily> er terminal :x
<bronson> Coily: wget or curl?
<Coily> never used curl, linux newbie
<Coily> but im assuming wget would work
<Tuxicity> Coily, wget
<bronson> Coily: works exactly like you'd expect: wget http://blah/file.ext, and file.ext is stored in the current dir.
<Coily> goody
<acolyte> true, I dled it when I was trying to install the printer with something else than cups... it's from the same developer though
<acolyte> I chose the Debian package because I knew Ubuntu was based on Deb..
<AndyR> does anyone have a working hoary ---> hoary cups shared printer working?
<calamari> bronson: what should I put for distributio nand section for that marillat ftp?
<Coily> damn wget doesnt except mms
<AndyR> if so can i see thier /etc/cups/cupsd.conf please
<bronson> acolyte: hard to say exactly, but it looks like it's causing a conflict so needs to be upgraded.  Probably the appropriate lines have been deleted from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hawke_> AndyR: You need to enable listen on ips other than 127.0.0.1
<bronson> acolyte: so either remove printpro or tell apt where to find a newer version.
<AndyR> hawke, you have a working 1??
<bronson> ...if it even exists.  Using external packages is fraught with peril...
<hawke_> AndyR: Yes.
<acolyte> and how to remove it? even with dpkg it won't remove
<bronson> calamari: ??  That line I pasted should work verbatim in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Coily> is there a way to insert html into the Fx address bar and have it produce the page
<bronson> For Hoary anyway.  It's been a while since I've run Warty.
<AndyR> hawke, can you /msg it to me?
<Tuxicity> calamari, distro: unstable     section: main
<bronson> calamari: oh, are you using Synaptic?  I've never used it.
<universal> does someone know about cedega ???
<calamari> bronson: aha yeah.. it worked.. needed "unstable" and "main"
<calamari> thanks :)
<acolyte> so how to proceed?
<Psypher> hello everyone. is't time on ubuntu channel. need some help with dvdrip. has anyone gotten it installed using apt-get? any help will be greatly appreciated
<bronson> acolyte: imo?  dpkg --purge printpro   :)
<calamari> I really like synaptic.. makes it easy to see what I'm doing
<bronson> Unless you really need it of course.
<universal> does someone know about cedega ???
<acolyte> purge.. need to remeber that one :)
<bronson> universal: don't ask to ask.  what is it?
<goldfish> universal: #cedega
<goldfish> tbh
<acolyte> bronson: no, shortly after the experimental thing with printpro I got the printer installed with cups so... :P
<bronson> I used Cedega to play HL a few years ago...
<universal> #cedega
<goldfish> universal: go to the cedega channel
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> They will be more helpful
<bronson> universal: I think he meant /join #cedega  :)
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> sorry :)
<acolyte> bronson: still refuses...
<JDigital_> what is cedega
<goldfish> JDigital_: program for running windows games on linux
<goldfish> think u gotta pay for it
<hawke_> JDigital_: proprietary version of wine
<JDigital_> :(
<bronson> acolyte: what, the purge?
<hawke_> JDigital_: with directx
<hawke_> JDigital_: Formerly known as WineX
<JDigital_> how much is it
<hawke_> JDigital_: Not very expensive http://www.transgaming.com/
<JDigital_> how well does it work
<acolyte> dpkg: error when uninstalling printpro (--purge): Package is in an serious inconsistent status - you have to re-install it before removing it.
<Psypher> dvdrip help pls anyone?
<hawke_> JDigital_: Very well, when it works at all
<goldfish> JDigital_: someone got hl2 running on ubuntu with it very well
<goldfish> so they said in the forums
<bronson> acolyte: good lord.  I've never seen that before.
<bronson> That's probably a part of its own uninstall scripts...?
<acolyte> bronson: remember, this is just an onthefly translating of me, no guarantee it's the exact same error message you would get :)
<hawke_> bronson / acolyte : I think that's a standard dpkg error, but really not a good thing.
<Coily> does anyone know how i can download files through mms protocol?
<CarlK> anyone done a hoary server install reciently?
<Coily> mms anyone?
<CarlK> the F2 boot screen says you need 350meg, but I am pretty sure the one I did 2 weeks ago only used 250.
<acolyte> kee, thought so.. so what now?
<acolyte> "re-install" it?
<bronson> Add the package line back to /etc/apt.sources?
<acolyte> how to do that when even install doesn't work out 100% well?
<bronson> Wherever you originally found it?
<acolyte> wait.. going for a search
<Coily> does anyone know of a wget type app or patch that will allow for downloading files through mms?
<bronson> Coily: Microsoft Media protocol?  I think mplayer has a little support for that.
<acolyte> bronson: http://www.easysw.com/printpro/software.php
<Coily> dammit i cant install mplayer! oh the irony
<acolyte> bronson: http://www.easysw.com/printpro/software.php?VERSION=4.5.1&OS=Ldebtgz to be precise
<bronson> acolyte: oh, you just dpkg --installed it.
<bronson> hm.  Dunno, try downloading and installing it again?
<Tuxicity> Coily, maybe VLC player
<acolyte> I have the package still on my hdd
<acolyte> I will try again but have to go now
<bronson> Well, try --installing it again.  You might have to add --force.
<Coily> it's ok i got xine to do it
<acolyte> thx anyway for your help :)
<Coily> how do i save a file with xine?
<bronson> If that doesn't work, well...  no good news.
<bronson> np.
<Coily> is there a temp directory for xine
<Coily> ive got this wmv file playing but now i need to download it =[
<CarlK> Coily - maybe you want curl
<CarlK> I don't know what it will do with streams, but might work
<bronson> full circle.  twice!  :)
<Coily> CarlK ill give it a shot
* bronson is pretty sure curl doesn't support mms...
<acolyte> bronson: couldn't resust to try it right away, got new error messages for you :P
<bronson> lovely
<Coily> whats the curl package called?
<acolyte> subprocess dpkg-split returned a errorcode 2
<bronson> Wow, checkinstall is very cool.
<Tuxicity> Coily, ya, 'VLC Player' supports MMS streaming
<bronson> Coily: "curl"
<Coily> oops ya missed it :x
<Coily> xine plays mms as well
<acolyte> subprocess dpkg-split returned an errorcode 2
<Coily> the problem is i need to download the file
<Tuxicity> Coily, and it can save it too
<Coily> hm
<bronson> acolyte: wow.  Things are very broken.
<bronson> I think it's just the package.  Maybe try emailing easysw?
<acolyte> dpkg-split: error while reading printpro-4.5-linux-intel.deb: It's a directory
<bascule> hoe do I actually read the mail that the system sends me?
<goldfish> mutt
<Gagatan> apt-get install mutt
<bascule> k
<goldfish> or cat :)
<bronson> acolyte: is pprintpro*.deb a directory?
<goldfish> lol
<acolyte> really need to go now, I'll keep you posted of my progress, bronson (or not :P)
<bronson> good luck.  you'll need it.  :)
<Gagatan> goldfish: less is a better reader imo ;)
<bascule> goldfish: I thought you and cats were a bad mix ;)
<bascule> sorry couldn't resist
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> :)
<Coily> wheres the save option in vlc?
<spiral> fabbione: hello ?
<Tuxicity> Coily, install the GTK+ front-end for VLC
<bascule> goldfish: thanks, that damn penguin somersalting along gkrellm was driving me mad
<Coily> alrighty
<Tuxicity> Coily, I dont know where the save option is in VLC built-in interface...
<goldfish> bascule: hah
<Coily> Tuxicity once i have gtk installed what next
<Tuxicity> Coily, click on NET
<Tuxicity> Coily, Stream Output(check)-->Setings
<kingsley_> What's a good way to identify a hard drive without openning the box?
<Tuxicity> kingsley_, BIOS?
<Karny> hello :)
<bronson> kingsley_: hdparm -i /dev/hdX
<Tuxicity> Coily, specify a file path
<Karny> anyone know anything about dual-monitors (with a twist)
<Coily> Tuxicity where will it be saved?
<kingsley_> bronson: Thanks.
<Tuxicity> Coily, where you specified...
<Coily> :x
<Tuxicity> Coily, Net-->Stream Output Settings-->Path
<Coily> shouldnt i open the file i want saved first
<Karny> no one?
<Coily> (seems i skipped that part)
<Tuxicity> Coily, well specify the URL in Net-->HTTP/FTP/MMS
<Tuxicity> Coily, u see there?
<Coily> yah
<Coily> the problem is the protocol is mms not http
<Tuxicity> Coily, it says HTTP/FTP/MMS
<Tuxicity> Coily, so type yours
<Coily> ha i feel like a major dummy now
<Tuxicity> Coily, :)
<Coily> ok the path is set, the url is set, how do i save to disk
<Tuxicity> Coily, well click OK and play
<Tuxicity> Coily, (if im right)
<Coily> nope
<Coily> nothings playing and nothin got saved
<Tuxicity> Coily, give me the URL
<Coily> lemme get it here...
<Karny> aaaah help!!!
<Karny> is it possible to have 2 monitors off the same gfx card, but with different resolutions and refresh rates?
<Karny> 60hz on my 19" is making my eyes bleed!
<bronson> Karny: yes, but it depends on your graphics card.
<Ribs> you'd need a dual-headed card
<Ribs> like what Matrox make
<CarlK> is the bugzilla user/pw the same as the wiki ?
<Ribs> CarlK: doubtfull
<Coily> screw it
<acolyte> <back>
<Tuxicity> Coily, screw the URL?
<Ribs> brings cybersex to a whole new level
<Coily> no im gonna use curl
<Tuxicity> Coily, curl supports MMS?
<Coily> going to have to find out; i cant even put urls into the network form anymore
<Karny> bronson, I have a ati mobility
<Karny> i'm pretty sure you can do it under windows
<Tuxicity> Coily, can u give me the URL so I try here?
<Coily> i would if it meant id be able to do anything even if you got it to work
<acolyte> is bronson still here?
<Coily> i cant change the url in the net tab
* bronson hides
<Karny> noooo!
<acolyte> saw you :P
<Tuxicity> Coily, did u click on HTTP/FTP/MMS first?
<Karny> me too ;)
<acolyte> got news from the fron
<Coily> yes
<acolyte> front*
<bronson> Karny: no idea.  Check the x docs for your driver?
<Karny> i was afraid of that!
<acolyte> the so-called package was indeed a dir, stupid of me, needed to go one dir deeper
<Tuxicity> Coily, then the text box should become white and you should be able to type
<bronson> I find the x.org driver developers are really responsive.  And their bugzilla's pretty good too.  That's where I'd look.
<viper12> its pretty wild........there are nearly as many people in this channel as the entire ##linux channel on freennode. :D
<Coily> Tuxicity alright i found out what i was doing wrong, i had to specify a file name (not just a directory)
<Coily> thanks for the help
<acolyte> bronson: but installing it now also isn't a success.. Translating it now for you
<Tuxicity> Coily, cool. tell me if it works
<acolyte> libcupsys2-gnutls10 is in conflict with libcupsys2
<Coily> damn
<Coily> it didnt encode the sound
<acolyte> conflicting packages - I won't install printpro
<Tuxicity> Coily, in Settings, did u choose AVI?
<Coily> well call me stupid it's still saving
<bronson> acolyte: both of those packages are a part of Ubuntu.
<Tuxicity> Coily, oh. sure
<bronson> The  former just supports TLS.
<acolyte> bronson: so...?
<bronson> So, what's the problem?  :)
<acolyte> well apt-get isn't working because of that stupid printpro
<bronson> And you're still not able to purge it?
<moj0rising> hello
<acolyte> nope I guess not, didn't try it yet but since there's nothing changed while trying to reinstall..
<bronson> so the dpkg -i printpro.dpkg is what gives the "in conflict" error message?
<vixus> Hey all.
<bronson> You're not able to install it either?
<Coily> Tuxicity ok i was right the first time, sound didnt get encoded. i was using avi
<acolyte> just tried it: nope, same inconsistant error
<vixus> 2 things. #1: I want to chop together a site and am too lazy to hand-code the basic layout... any nice wysiwyg tools that support css etc?
<vixus> #2: Photoshop on ubuntu.... >_<
<bronson> vixus: nvu, gimp
<acolyte> bronson: installing gives me a "in conflict with" message, purging gives me a "inconsistant" error
<bronson> I've never used nvu but I hear it's good.  nvu.com i think.
<Tuxicity> Coily, I dont know. Check the 'Audio' tab in Preferences...
<acolyte> I guess I'm a hard one to satisfy ey ;)
<vixus> bronson: Tried nvu... ugh
<bronson> acolyte: hm.  can you dpkg --purge libcupsys2-gnutls10 ?
<Coily> will do
<bronson> vixus: I'm afraid that's as wysiwig as it gets on Linux.
<Coily> Tuxicity should i try ps or ts?
<bronson> wysiwyg isn't a priority on unix.  ;)
<vixus> bronson: Amaya?
<Tuxicity> Coily, I really dont know what either of these formats are, so try
<bronson> vixus: doesn't supprt css last I checked.  And it's sure showing its age.
<vixus> bronson: Yeah, I've handcoded my fair share of sites... I guess I'm just bored. I want to get to the php side of things :D
<vixus> bronson: OOo?
<bronson> vixus: doubt it.  :)  Try it and tell us how it goes!
<universal> someone else who has an idea why it lags when i play couterstrike on cedega?
<bronson> vixus: abiword will convert to html too.
<bronson> And LyX too I think.
<moj0rising> MOzilla has a web design too, doesn't it?
<vixus> bronson: Amaya, run by W3... I'd be surprised if it didn't support CSS ;)
<moj0rising> composer or something.
<acolyte> bronson: doesn't work either: dependancy problems
<vixus> bronson: I'll touch it up by hand anyway :D
<universal> who has an idea why it lags when i play couterstrike on cedega?
<moj0rising> has anyone here installed gaim-encryption from the backports repositories?
<vixus> wysiwyg will just be easier when making quick changes
<bronson> acolyte: what I'd do?  Just start purging my way all the way up the tree.  This is known as Debian purge hell.
<bronson> Once you get rid of the conflicting package, printpro will >hopefully< install properly.
<bronson> Then purge again.
<bronson> Man, pp really jacked your system.
<Coily> does anyone know if curl works witth mms?
<vixus> bronson: Ok... it doesn't have a gui for css properties, but i'll try amaya.. ugh, 15.5 MB!
<bronson> vixus: I don't think you're going to like it much...  :)
<acolyte> bronson: yah but that involves 'cupsys' and I want to preserve cups for printing. I just configured it right so it works. Wouldn't be happy to start all over again :(
<vixus> bronson: yeah
<vixus> bronson: I'll try nvu again. It was a bit slow and chunky last time though.
<Coily> what app should i use to convert wmp to avi?
<bronson> acolyte: the way I see it, you've got three choices.  (1) purge everything and start over.  (2) live with your system the way it is.  (3) learn all sorts of good stuff about dpkg internals.
<vixus> (this is all boiling down to doing it by hand, right? XD)
<Coily> anyone?
* bronson nods knowingly
<bronson> acolyte: none of those are particularly desirable...
<Coily> ok it doesnt
<bronson> (by "everything" I mean cupsys.  Though you could just reinstall the whole OS too...)
<acolyte> bronson: If I'd just have a little more patience when I was struggling with cups.. *sigh*
<universal> does somebody know about steam?
<universal> ...and cedega
<bronson> acolyte: I know.  I learned the same hard lesson with the opensound drivers.  I had to reinstall from scratch to fix that one.
<FLeiXiuS> I'm a ALSA follower while OSS is still in developement
<acolyte> bronson: isn't it possible to give dpkg the command to purge all the dependancy packages too? In stead of purging them one by one?
<JDigital_> steam steam lol
<JDigital_> steam lol steam
<cbgb> how can I delete sun-j2re1.5.0
<cbgb> can anybody tell me the commands
<cbgb> i am new using linux
<bronson> acolyte: I don't think so.  Even if you could, you woudln't want to.  You want to uninstall just enough to let you install cupsys, not all the way to the top of the tree.
<cbgb> the thing is that i am having problem with it
<acolyte> bronson: no, I want to purge enough to purge printpro, then install the purged packages again and reconfiguring
<cbgb> it says that errors were wncountered while processing it
<bronson> acolyte: you want to purge just enough so you can INSTALL printpro.  Then purge it.  Then reinstall everything else.  right?
<ompaul> JDigital_, I got very very side tracked did you get sorted?
<Coily> what app should i use to convert wmp to avi?
<Tuxicity> Coily, FYI, I found that PS and TS means MPEG-PS and MPEG-TS...
<Coily> ah ok
<Tuxicity> Coily, did u try that instead of AVI?
<Coily> ya, didnt play at all
<calamari> anyone successfully using mplayer in ubuntu?  I get "Illegal instruction"
<Coily> i managed to save them with an asx resolver
<acolyte> bronson: Oh.. yeah that's it... but you know, this is real hell indeed. One package that is dependant to cupsys is again dependant to a series of other packages and so on... There has got to be an easier way.. and re-installing Ubuntu is not an option, unless I can backup my 'progress' so far
<Coily> but i need to convert the wmv to avi
<Coily> er before i said wmp whoops
<bronson> acolyte: yup.  purge hell.  It _sucks_.  Unfortunately, I don't know of any better way.
<acolyte> bronson: well, screw that, if I purge all dependancies I'll end up with nothing more than the kernel I figure :P
<transzorp> hey has any one ever installed a g3 pismo with ubuntu via target disk mode?
<bronson> acolyte: no, not ALL dependencies.  Just enough to get the conflicting package removed.
<acolyte> bronson: at least I know for sure that I purge a lot of software that is perfectly in order, like gedit, and which I need sooo much
<Tuxicity> Coily, perhaps u could use VLC for this purpose?
<bronson> You shouldn't have to remove very much to get cupsys out of there.
<bronson> Actually, I just thought of another option.
<nozzy> Can anyone tell me when the next ubuntu release will be??
<bronson> I think you can use "--force deps" or something like that.
<Simira> do anyone have a little time to help me with an issue, concerning moving a warty system from a disc to another?
<bronson> That should allow you to remove the conflicting package without disturbing all the tohers.
<ompaul> nozzy, lots can, and they should say April :)
<Einzelganger> Are there any tests (subscribed,spam) on sending mails to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com. I tried to send a (long) mail 2 days ago, but it didn't arrive.
<nozzy> ompaul, thnx
<Coily> i need something to convert wmv to avi
<ompaul> nozzy, np
<Einzelganger> Coily, memcoder (part of mplayer)
<bronson> Coily: or transcode
<Nermal> mencoder :P
<Coily> alrighty
<JDigital_> Guys, what does "Send-Q" mean in netstat
<ompaul> JDigital_,   The count of bytes not acknowledged by the remote host
<Lemonzest> how is this linux on the LanParty UT NF3 250Gb? is all the hardware detected?
<JDigital_> jdigital@thundaril:~ $ netstat | grep ssh
<JDigital_> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.5:38071       pyoko.org:ssh           TIME_WAIT
<JDigital_> tcp        0    384 192.168.1.5:38019       pyoko.org:ssh           ESTABLISHED
<JDigital_> I think one of those is putty under wine, the other is ssh
<Coily> erm transcode only allows divx?
<Coily> id like to encode with xvid...
<JDigital_> the second one is ssh
<hawke_> transcode allows xvid
<JDigital_> how odd
<Coily> will i have to install the codec?
<flosch> hi
<hawke_> Coily: ....yes
<ompaul> JDigital_, no, it is not
<Coily> i wish it came with it is all =[
<hawke_> Coily: There's a package for it
<ompaul> JDigital_, both of them are leaving the current box you are on and both connect to ssh on pyoko
<Coily> that makes my life a little easier
<acolyte> bronson: figured it out... dpkg --force-help displays all the force options..
<ompaul> JDigital_, one of them is in the condition TIME_WAIT so it is waiting the box you are on to talk back
<acolyte> bronson: dpkg --force depends should turn the independancies into warnings
<ompaul> sorry it is waiting on the far end
* ompaul needs to sleep
<ompaul> it is a little early yet
<anthonws> hello ppl!
<JDigital_> ompaul: I know
<JDigital_> the first one works
<JDigital_> the second one is the one that stalls a lot
<bronson> --force deps / --force depends.  I was close.  :)
<anthonws> I cant open in gnome synaptics or ubuntu update manager. Doesnt show root password prompt.
<anthonws> can please someone help me?
<Nermal> um
<Nermal> odd
<Lemonzest> how is this linux on the LanParty UT NF3 250Gb? is all the hardware detected?
<anthonws> Nermal, yeah. i can access those applications trough the console by typing "sudo synaptic" for example
<Nermal> humm
<acolyte> bronson: came a little further: libcupsys2 is uninstalled, but installing nor purging printpro won't work. Errors coming up :)
<wnaLinux> hi guys im trying to install vmware workstation for linux, does anybody know where ubuntu C headers are kept
<wnaLinux> for the kernel
<acolyte> /var/lib/dpkg/info/printpro.postrm: line 3: /etc/software/init.d/cups: Unknown file or directory
<njan> wnaLinux, you'll need to apt-get them
<ompaul> JDigital_, which disto is on pyoko
<OmniColos> any ibook user connecting with xsupllicant?
<wnaLinux> njan, how do I get them
<bronson> Sweet!  this looks fixable.  What's on  /var/lib/dpkg/info/printpro.postrm line 3?
<acolyte> subprocess post-removal script returned errorcode 127
<wnaLinux> njan, whats the package called
<wnaLinux> that I need
* ompaul wonders if the versions of ssh are having issues talking at some level
<acolyte> wait a min
<nozzy> There is something I do not understand, why is it that one cannot login as root in a console, nor su - to become root?
<njan> nozzy, there's no root user
<njan> nozzy, sudo /bin/bash
<njan> wnaLinux, kernel-headers ;P
<acolyte> my sound controler felt the need to drop on the floor without permission :@
<wnaLinux> ok thanks
<nozzy> njan, huh? realy?
<njan> wnaLinux, although for some reason I can't see one for the latest (warty) kernel; don't ask me why
<njan> nozzy, yes :).. you use sudo to execute commands as root.
<njan> nozzy, you didn't read the installer :p
<JDigital_> DELETED
<nozzy> njan, nope :P
* Nermal deletes JDigital_ 
<nozzy> njan, just installed it :D
* njan pots nozzy in the corner :)
<ompaul> nozzy, the thinking is that it is more secure, sudo gets logged
<nozzy> ompaul, thats a good thing then
<anthonws> can please someone help me? cant open root needing applicatons in gnome
<msumu> hey you dudes
<wnaLinux> njan, they dont have kernel header for 2.6.8.1-5-386
<OmniColos> anyone kwno of an easy way to auth WPA/TTLS on an ibook/airport?
<nerk> ubuntu rocks
<nerk> :)
<Coily> mmmph i cant install transcode even though i have all of the restricted-formats repositories
<acolyte> bronson: line 3 states: /etc/software/init.d/cups restart
<njan> <njan> wnaLinux, although for some reason I can't see one for the latest (warty) kernel; don't ask me why :)
<nerk> i can't believe how well World of Warcraft runs under it.
<bronson> I assume /etc/software/init.d/cups doesn't exist?
<msumu> somebody ?
<wnaLinux> so what do I do then?
<acolyte> bronson: the system is pretty sure about it so.. am I :P
<msumu> i need some help out here
<bronson> Man, that package is really in a bad way.
* Nermal sneezes
<nerk> msumu: state your issue, wait for response
<schasi> njan: Do you use winex or is there a linux port?
<Nermal> msumu: STATE PROBLEM
<bronson> This is in the install or the purge?
<bronson> I mean, you're trying to install it now?
<msumu> i 'd like to install mplayer but still cannot get it
<njan> schasi, huh?
<acolyte> bronson: no purge
<bronson> oh, good.
<Nermal> raaa
<schasi> world of warcraft uder ubuntu
<nerk> anyone have the nforce chipset with onboard AC97 audio?  do you know of a compatible alsa driver?
<Nermal> how do I install gaim smiley themes through apt :|
<Nermal> or can I not :(
<nerk> schasi: yah, i use cedega
<bronson> acolyte: just comment out that line then.  # /etc/...
<nerk> runs very nice
<Slave> hi guys, is anyone having trouble accessing 'http://www.ubuntulinux.org/' right now?  For some reason I can't reach it (timeout on dns lookup)
<Nermal> Slave: fine here
<acolyte> bronson: btw, I find nothing "pro" about that piece of software :P
<Slave> Nermal:  odd... it's the only site I don't seem to be able to access at the moment.
<Nermal> hum
<anthonws> no root passowrd popup in gnome... please help me
<Nermal> peter@snoopy ~ $ host www.ubuntulinux.org
<Nermal> www.ubuntulinux.org has address 82.211.81.130
<msumu> does someone know where i can get a (working) mplayer
<nerk> schasi: it doesnt like window mode.. only issue is with the in-client mouse cursor .. it disappears.. but someone wrote a c prog that replaces it with the x cursor.
<bronson> amen to that.  cups in general blows goats.  "client-error-forbidden!  client-error-forbidden!"
<Slave> Nermal: the ip address came straight up to canonical's website, so it's definitely just something weird at my end
<Nermal> mmm.. goat...
<Nermal> Slave: nameserver 62.241.162.200
<Nermal> is my first nameserver
<Nermal> not sure if you can use it outside my isp mind :|
<Slave> hmmm
<bronson> Too bad it's the best thing going right now.  If I didn't have to try to make money right now, I'd rewrite it in Ruby.  It wouldn't be too hard...
<Slave> most nameservers work no matter what ISP you're on... they're not as strict as (for example) smtp
<Coily> is explore2fs considered the best way to read an ext3 partition in windows?
<acolyte> bronson: you're trying to sat cups sucks? I don't agree to that, but just printpro sucks big time. Oh, btw, printpro is uninstalled after commenting out the feared 3rd line :P but.. got one warning
<acolyte> bronson: could be nothing, just to know for sure
<bronson> acolyte: excellent!  You should be good to go now.
<msumu> does someone know where i can get a (working) mplayer my ubuntu warty ?
<Tuxicity> Coily, it's more like the only way, if any
<bronson> You'll come to agree with me once you use cups for very long...  :)
<_michael_> hello... can I ask a very easy question ? (just installed for first time)
<Slave> Nermal, could be my gentoo installation just doesn't want me talking to the ubuntu site ;-)
<Coily> hm
<Nermal> Slave: I'm on gentoo here :P
<Slave> Nermal, lol... obviously your installation is more open minded
<Nermal> asking for help in ubuntu is a lot easier in than when using gentoo though
<acolyte> bronson: dpkg - warning: during uninstall of printpro, directory `/usr/share/cups/model/en' not empty, so not deleted.
<Slave> Nermal, really? why's that?
<_michael_> How do I change the basic gnome settings so that when I double-click a folder, it doesn't open a new window ?
<njan> Nermal, yeah, it's great when your operating system is the same as other peoples and so they understand what problems you have :)
<Nermal> Slave:gentoo has a lot of hostility towards it
<Hikaru79> I am trying to use FTP to connect to /media/sda1 on an Ubuntu server, but apparently it's "Permission Denied" ... what would I do to give user 'hikaru79' permission to access /media/sda1 ?
<Tuxicity> _michael_, Edit-->Preferences
<_michael_> Tuxi: I went there, but couldn't find which option ?
<Nermal> for example: go into #gaim and say "my gaim appears to segfault. I'm using gentoo.. any ideas?"
<bronson> acolyte: it's safest just to leave it.  If you care you can look at it and delete it if there's nothing important in there.
<Tuxicity> _michael_, Edit-->Preferences-->Behaviousr-->Always open in browser window
<Tuxicity> _michael_, check
<_michael_> Tuxi: Thanks. I didn't understand what that meant -.
<anthonws> cant open synaptic in gnome. only by console command. no root password popup. please help me.
<Slave> Nermal, do you mean that the gentoo channel is unfriendly?
<Nermal> most developers are
<Slave> Nermal, hmmm, it's been ages and ages since I've been in there.. but at the time it was pretty friendly
<nozzy> You have to ask the right questions in gentoo channel
<Chipzz> that's prolly because gentoo is a piece of... :P
<Nermal> ah.. there's one now ! :D
<msumu> HEY DUDES does someone know where i can get a (working) mplayer my ubuntu ?
<nozzy> gentoo is not that n00b friendly :P
<Tuxicity> flamers, shutup
<nozzy> msumu, try totem with xine engine
<msumu> totem-xine you mean ?
<Chipzz> the biggest problem I have with gentoo is the near-impossibility to reproduce the same binary on a different system
<Slave> something's wrong with my squid setup... can access ubuntulinux.org fine if I skip my proxy
<cavediver> Hi. Just installed kde on my machine, but that nice configuration editor seems not have been installed. In what package is that. Tryed kdeadmin with no luck
<nozzy> msumu, nope
<msumu> ?
<nozzy> msumu, just enable the extra repro in synaptic and search for totem
<Slave> Chipzz, when is that particularly important?  Is it mainly a debugging thing?
<Chipzz> Slave: it is for developers
<anthonws> no root passowrd popup in gnome... please help me
<Hikaru79> anthonws, gksudo
<raydogg> What are the proper steps when i want to put a new video card in ubuntu ?
<Slave> Chipzz, fair enough
<raydogg> just put it in and run, will it use the fglrx module (its an ati card)
<Chipzz> Slave: binary distro's give you reproducibility
<anthonws> Hikaru79, the shortcuts are configured to open with gksudo
<anthonws> but it just doesnt show me anything
<anthonws> the process ends by shuting
<irc-ssl> Hello, do you think Ubuntu would be OK, to install on P4 (his function will be LAN router+private FTP server ect. 2x 200Gb Hdd + 3GHz)
<Chipzz> Slave: if I have a problem with gaim in ubuntu, the developer can install ubuntu and replicate my environment (I can tell him the versions of the packages I have installed)
<Chipzz> Slave: there's no way you can do that with gentoo
<acolyte> bronson: right... I just re-installed libcupsys2 and apt-get seems to work again, but I haven't tested printing yet
<Slave> Chipzz, I gotta admit I feel bad when friends of mine have nightmares trying to install gentoo or run it and, beyond the easy help stuff, I'm kinda left standing there saying "well it worked perfectly for me" over and over
<Tuxicity> msumu, I thought mplayer was in the repos (marillat)
<cavediver> &quit
<bronson> Tuxicity: it is.  Run apt-cache search mplayer
<Coily> someone recommended an encoding tool... it wasnt mencode
<bronson> You need to specify an arch.
<anthonws> Hikaru79, i found this : ** (gksudo:8243): WARNING **: Lock found: /home/anthon/.gksu.lock. Exiting.
<Coily> is there a standalone encoder in the repositories?
<Tuxicity> Coily, transcode
<anthonws> Hikaru79, when i typed gksudo synaptic in console
<Coily> there ya go thanks
<Tuxicity> Coily, ffmpeg too, i think
<Coily> ill try em both i guess
<jazzka> hi!
<irc-ssl> or should I ask what type of OS you'd prefer for PC like that..
<jazzka> is a hard disk required to boot with a live-cd distro?
<ompaul> jazzka, no
<jazzka> ok
<Coily> does anyone know where i can find a repository for the following:
<Coily>  Depends: libjasper-1.701-1 (>=1.701.0) but it is not installable
<Coily>   Depends: libpng12-0 (>=1.2.8rel) but 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Coily>  Depends: libquicktime1 but it is not going to be installed
<Coily>   Depends: libsdl1.2debian (>1.2.7+1.2.8) but 1.2.7-7 is to be installed
<Tuxicity> Coily, is it Debian Marillat?
<_michael_> irc-ssl: newbie here, but as it seems desktop based, it would seem to be overkill for a router setup - maybe a more hardened dist ?
<Coily> i believe i have that added
<ompaul> jazzka, the whole point is that it can be used on a *not linux* box without `interferring` with the other software on such a machine
<ompaul> mind you why you would have somehthing other than linux or bsd confuses the hell out of me
* ompaul twacks clyons for the hell of it
<ompaul> about time too clyons :) now welcome to the world of ubuntu
<clyons> ohch that hurts!
<danielbell> what the hell is a .djvu file?
<zbrown> danielbell: check http://filext.com
<irc-ssl> _michael_: mhm I just dont know what to think because I need to set it up fast and it's performance would be used on lan users.. but now I think of what OS to choose.. maybe Linux for stability maybe M$ for more desktop PC..
* zbrown would use full-fledged debian for a router... or smoothwall
<_michael_> irc-ssl: I'd certainly recommend Linux. Just maybe a server-based distribution. as zbrown said.
<nozzy> It amazes me that Ubuntu has such a small memory footprint (as in default not-too-many-apps-open desktop)
<zbrown> ubuntu is qualified im sure, and there's been discussion ont he devel lists and on the forum about a 'server' distro but its not gonna happen, it'll be aimed towards a desktop setup w/ gui and if you want a server you can just uninstall the X stuff yourself and add apache/ftp/nfs/whatever else you may need
<irc-ssl> _michael_: yes, you're right ;) I'll try to find some reviews in forums ;) 10x
<zbrown> irc-ssl: take a look at astaro linux or engarde linux also
<Tuxicity> Use the Fork, Lux!
<ompaul> okay question about debian - what do you think about gimp not opening a file starting with a \. from its menu? it can't see such a beastie several other apps do this also :)
<_michael_> I assume I need to rebuild my kernel to enable SMP (for hyperthreading), and use my 2G of RAM ?
<ompaul> feck this
<ompaul> oops
<theine> hi, does anybody know how to get the acrobat reader 7,0 pre-release?
<ompaul> wrong window
<Tuxicity> May the Fork be with U
<Cube-ness> hey.. tryin gto figure out just whats going wrong.. kernel hangs, sometimes gives panic message or a couple Ooops messages.. how can i get slogs of the problems?
<Cube-ness> logs too
<ompaul> Tuxicity, that and fr jack
<zbrown> _michael_: check the smp kernel, it might work
<HcE> _michael_: you don't have to rebuild the kernel to use 2G RAM
<_michael_> zbrown: Thx.
<_michael_> HcE: But it's limited to 900MB at the moment
<HcE> oh
<HcE> in the Ubuntu kernel?
<ompaul> _michael_, what processor?
<_michael_> HcE: Yes.
<HcE> I compile my own kernels
<_michael_> ompaul: P4 2.4
<ompaul> hmm
<acolyte> hmm I'm trying to install realplayer but the problen is, that Ubuntu has an installer which still thinks the latest version is 8 but on the site the installer points to 10Gold is allready out. The installer suggests to rename the file to the one it's scripted for anyway, but after all it refuses to install
<warty> so how is ubuntu difrent
<ompaul> warty, different from?  there are so many places to start answering that
<warty> well im running gentoo at the moment
<bronson> acolyte: good lord, after learning the printpro lesson you're going to install Real????????
<irc-ssl> zbrown: 10x, I will.
<bronson> acolyte: just install mplayer and the w32 codecs.  afaik, all real formats are supported.
<acolyte> bronson: errr... like challenges :P lol, mplayer it will be. Sorry for being so n00bish :P
<bronson> Real has given me more headaches than any other software on the planet, including Windows.
<Coily> mmmph i cant find libpng10-0_1.0.18
<ompaul> warty, it is debian based, it is released more regularly than debian, and it abandons the idea of a root login and institutes sudo as the path to enlightenment
<Tuxicity> Coily, libpng shouldnt be hard to find...
<SOKOLOFF> http://www.google.com/search?q=libpng10-0_1.0.18
<ompaul> warty, it is getting lots of good press, I like it
<Cube-ness> i just want newer kernels to not panic
<SOKOLOFF>  
<Cube-ness> i know its something in hotplug ini
<Cube-ness> tt
<Coily> Tuxicity a simple google search showed it... but why it isnt in the main repositories is way beyond me
<Cube-ness> but i cant figure out which part exactly
<ompaul> I will admit that I still have not moved my own desktop to it, I have moved others in the family to it, I am waiting on hoary in April then I will move, if I do not go before that
<Coily> dear lord i just spent an hour trying to do something in linux i couldve done right away in xp =[
<Coily> whoops i meant to complain privately
<ompaul> Coily, well tell everyone how to solve that, doc it up and publish so that it can be found again :)
<Slave> warty, I use gentoo as well, installed ubuntu on a spare partition,  I personally won't switch to it, but I'm very impressed with it and have been recommending it to people
<Cube-ness> Coily, um.. you likely did it the wrong way, or the time is simply a factor of your not knowing what your doing coupled with your bias towards windows
<Cube-ness> youre
<Cube-ness> heh
<_michael_> I installed gentoo last weekend. Was still compiling on Monday, so re-installed XP in 20 mins, as needed to work. I liked the seamless ubuntu install though.
<nozzy> What is best practice for getting a k7 kernel for ubuntu?
<Coily> Cube-ness na most of it was me being lazy
<theine> Coily: what was it that you were trying to do?
<theine> nozzy:installing it via synaptic?
<acolyte> bronson: mplayer it is... You could tell me that I needed the custom build to work with Ubuntu.. Should have saved me a lot of thinking :P
<bronson> Ah, right.  Sorry.  It's been a long time since I installed it.
<sigglet> mplayer works fine from apt repo's
<nozzy> theine, like searching for k7 kernel or so (I am so new to this distro)
<sigglet> nozzy: apt-cache search kernel
<Coily> well first i had to resolve the wmv for an asx stream and download a bunch of files which took time... luckily i knew of an exe which did the trick and ran in wine. but before that i was messing around with vlc trying to download the wmv only to have no audio... and now i have to convert the wmv to avi
<theine> nozzy: open up synaptic package manager, search for "linux-image", select the k7 image, and hit apply
<theine> nozzy: mark it for installation before you hit apply
<Tuxicity> Coily, hey
<nozzy> theine, thnx
<acolyte> bronson: I need to re-login I guess? nothing has shown up in the Gnome menu yet and also the 'mplayer' command in execute doesn't work?
<_michael_> are all the standard-build (in apt-cache) kernels limited to 900MB >
<_michael_> ?
<nozzy> theine, hopefully it has a nice performance boost :D
<Coily> Tuxicity yes?
<bronson> acolyte: probably not.  What exactly did you install?
<theine> acolyte: what CPU do you have?
<acolyte> bronson:   libavcodec2 libfaad2-0 libggi2 libgii0 libgii0-target-x libimlib2 liblame0 libpostproc0 libxvidcore4 mplayer-custom
<Cube-ness> where do i fond the damn logs of a boot that failed because of a kernel panic?  is there a way i can see what hotplug is doing when it hangs?
<Tuxicity> Coily, nothing :)
<acolyte> theine: AMD64 3500+
<bronson> acolyte: you still need to install mplayer-k7, or whatever your arch is.
<Coily> Tuxicity =[
<Tuxicity> acolyte, wow
<theine> acolyte: bad news, mplayer-custom never worked for me on machines with AMD CPU
<bronson> Huh, I don't see a 64 bit mplayer.  Not sure what to use there.  586 will work.
<theine> acolyte: could you open up a terminal and run mplayer in there?
<warty> (mr.) Slave, does ubutuieu(w/e) have its one packit manigment system, or is it just apt-get?
<MacHelp> how do you install .bin, what is the terminal code
<acolyte> bronson: 386 refused duty
<bronson> acolyte: how?
<Slave> warty, It uses apt-get but it has it's own package repositories, as I understand, although it also shares packages with Debian
<warty> ah
<warty> k
<theine> acolyte: soes it require libavcodeccvs which is not installable?
<Coily> can someone tell me what this command does:
<acolyte> theine: mplayer DOES run in terminal (xshell that is) but that's to complicated
<Coily> aptitude install mplayer-X=1.0-pre6a-0.0
<Coily> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=mplayer said that will install mplayer but it doesnt
<theine> acolyte: have you tried playing something mplayer using the command line?
<bronson> acolyte: oh, I misunderstood.  I thought it didn't work from the shell.
<theine> ...with mplayer...
<bronson> Just create a launcher if you want an icon to click on.
<OmniColos> anyone fluent with wifi on mac using TTLS?
<acolyte> wait, the 386 refused because of these packages not able to be installed
<MacHelp> how do you install .bin, what is the terminal code
<bronson> OmniColos: erm, are you in the right chnnel...?
<theine> acolyte: I would expect you get the error message "Illegal instruction"
<OmniColos> bronson: yes I am using Ubuntu on an ibook
<OmniColos> bronson: I need to auth via WPA/TTLS to connect via wifi
<acolyte> the following packages have non-completed requirements: mplayer-386: Requirements: libarts (>= 4:2.2.2-1) maar het is niet installeerbaar libarts-alsa (>= 4:2.2.2-1) libdvdread2 libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1)
<jazzka> hi!
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, .bin files are executables, I think, so just ./file.bin
<bronson> I need to run.
<acolyte> wh00ps, forgot some dutch messages :D
<jazzka> I've got a nvidia geforce2 mx 400, I would like to use the tv-out option, is it opssible with linux
<jazzka> ??
<Tuxicity> bronson, GO!
<acolyte> ignore those, it's not important
<bronson> Good luck acolyte.
<MacHelp> Tuxicity, it's not executable
<theine> acolyte: how do you try to install mplayer if i may ask?
<OmniColos> MacHelp can I bug you about wifi on an ibook?
<MacHelp> OmniColos, no
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, then what?
<OmniColos> k ;)
<MacHelp> Tuxicity, when I try to execute it says file The filename "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, is it an autopackage file?
<MacHelp> i don't think so
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, then it IS an executable
<MacHelp> then it must be autopackage
<MacHelp> lol
<MacHelp> it says The filename "RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, exactly
<tjs> how can I make the ubuntu software updater use a proxy?
<tjs> Ive got my proxy environment variables set, as well as the gnome proxy setting
<MacHelp> it says somewhat to change the file extensions to make executavkle
<cardador> tjs: sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf
<tjs> it doesnt seem to honor either
<hawke_> How can I start the ubuntu software updater's notification area icon?
<tjs> bah
<tjs> sucky
<tjs> ok
<spades> im running 2.6.8.1-3-386 on warty any reason why "localhost kernel: Warning only 896MB will be used." out of my 1gb ram?
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, ya, do it, reanme it to RealPlayer10GOLD without the .bin
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, rename*
<cardador> tjs: write this: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://user:pass@address:port";
<MacHelp> ok
<tjs> cheers
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, it's probably a built-in installer
<MacHelp> Tuxicity, it'
<MacHelp> it's not working
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, as in?
<MacHelp> Nothing happens
<_michael_> spades: I think all the pre-built kernels are limited to 900Meg... I'm looking at the same, as I have 2GB.
<spades> _michael_: any way around it/
<kent> does some one know how to clean the cartridge on a lexmark printer in Linux? :(
<_michael_> spades: build a custom kernel ?
<MacHelp> Tuxicity, thanks for help but I remember the terminal code chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Tuxicity> MacHelp, oooooh ya, you have to make it executable first
<spades> _michael_: ok thanks, will report bakc
<MacHelp> yea
<Tuxicity> q: If my CD writer supports 8X write speed and 4x rewrite speed, can it burn at 6X ?
<GammaRay> a cd-r yes
<GammaRay> not a cd-rw
<Tuxicity> GammaRay, what about 7X (odd speeds)
<chillywilly> my damn scroll mouse doesn't work now that I changed it to /dev/psaux
<GammaRay> my guess would be yes.. but I'd have to test it to be sure
<chillywilly> and used a usb to ps/2 adapter
<chillywilly> (for my kvm)
<Tuxicity> GammaRay, ok thanks for the info
<chillywilly> anyone have any idea why this would occur?
<chillywilly> it's the same protocol ImPS/2
<chillywilly> so...wtf
<_michael_> Is there an ubuntu package anywhere for nvu (http://www.nvu.com/) ?
<Tuxicity> chillywilly, I think you need a USB to ps/2 adapter made especially for your mouse..? 0_o
<chillywilly> Tuxicity: this is the one that came in the package
<chillywilly> with the mouse
<Tuxicity> oh
<phil__23423> I'm new to linux and recently installed ubuntu, the problem I'm having is that I cannot connect to the internet (ADSL) any suggestions?
<chillywilly> maybe it has something to do with this KVM
<chillywilly> heh, pulled it out then plugged it back in and now it is working
<chillywilly> must've been a bad connection or some shit
<Coily> there are no ubuntu packages for libfaac0_1.24-0.3 ='[
<Tuxicity> chillywilly, you're lucky ;)
<chillywilly> Tuxicity: why am I lucky?
<Tuxicity> chillywilly, oh just that my adpater never worked...
<Tuxicity> Coily, in Ubuntu, you shouldnt have to search for every lib manually...
<Coily> unfortunately thats whats going on
<Tuxicity> Coily, no dependency resolution?
<Coily> apt-get install -t hoary mplayer-586 tells me i need libavcodeccvs, libavcodevcvs says i need libffac0, etc etc
<Tuxicity> Coily, that must be either in marillat on in Debian itself.. or multiverse/universe?
<Coily> is it considered "safe" to install a debian package?
<Tuxicity> Coily, which repos u have?
<Coily> lemme check
<hawke_> Coily: It is for the case of the marillat packages
<hawke_> Coily: and in my experience, any package that isn't in ubuntu, the debian package will be fine.
<nicholsc> how do i fix my display on my ubuntu install
<Coily> alright ill give one i found on google a shot
<nicholsc> the login screen is all weird, with the bottom in the middle of the screen
<nicholsc> and i can't see the whole desktop
<nicholsc> i know i need to run some king of config tool
<nicholsc> but i cant get it to boot into anything except the gnome login
<danielbell> or adjust your monitor
<nicholsc> i have a laptop
<danielbell> i c
<danielbell> with my pc lcd sometimes i have to adjust it as it creeps off to the right
<nicholsc> no, its like totally trying to load the wrong size
<nicholsc> how do i get it to boot into linuxconf
<nicholsc> or the xfree86 config
<nicholsc> by which i mean, boot into console
<danielbell> XFree86 -configure
<danielbell> or something
<nicholsc> but how do i get it to boot into that
<danielbell> always finds the best settings for my lappy
<nicholsc> instead of into the gnome login page
<danielbell> ctrl+alt+backspace
<danielbell> ?
<danielbell> or something like that anyway
<nicholsc> that wont stop the boot
<danielbell> or at the gdm screen select the terminal session
<nicholsc> i can't do that
<danielbell> last but not least you could go in single user mode (is that what ubuntu calls recovery?) and change init so it doesnt run in graphical mode
<nicholsc> i've tried
<danielbell> then reboot and it will be all text
<njan> Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<njan> or F1? or F3?
<njan> :p
<danielbell> thats the one
<danielbell> backspace just borks X doesnt it
<OmniColos> is zenwhen around?
#ubuntu 2005-03-09
<blindert> Has anyone experience getting Enlightenment DR 17 to run on Ubuntu?
<erni> hi
<erni> IO have a  problem
<erni> i can't mount my cdrom
<erni> i get an error mess
<ompaul> erni, data or music?
<erni> mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<erni> it doesn't matter
<erni> i couldn't mount it
<erni> because in fstab cdrom is in hdd and cdrom1 is in hdc
<erni> /dev/hdd
<erni> and
<erni> /dev/hdc
<erni> but the problem is
<erni> that hdd and hdc don't exist!!!
<hawke_> erni: Run 'dmesg'
<danielbell> why does ubuntu not install alsaconf?
<hawke_> erni: Look for hdc in that output
<erni> yes
<StoffBox-Steve> erni still have the cdrom prob from today ?
<hawke_> danielbell: I think it's assumed that hotplug will find the sound card
<erni> i have writen dmesg | grep hdc
<danielbell> unfortunately for me it doesnt :(
<erni> but there is no string in the output with hdc or hdd
<erni> i haven't been able of mounting my dvd or my dvd recorder since i installed ubuntu
<danielbell> im really curious as to weither this sound card works with linux as when hotplug is starting a pop comes from the speakers (laptop), and alsa list says my card works using atiixp drivers, but ive never been able to get it to work :(
<hawke_> erni: then you drive is probably not being detected.
<danielbell> thats the last thing i need to get working then this laptop's pretty much all workin
<hawke_> erni: Does the BIOS see it?
<danielbell> apart from multimedia keys
<ompaul> erni,  ls /dev/hd* any returns?
<hawke_> danielbell: what does 'cat /proc/asound/cards' return?
<StoffBox-Steve> danielbell, have to installed KDE ?
<danielbell> nah i got gnome
<danielbell> hawke_ ill check
<erni> i haven't any hd* in /dev
<danielbell> dan@shit:~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<danielbell> --- no soundcards ---
<StoffBox-Steve> ok, becouse KDE kills my Soundcard today ... no sound after installing KDE :|
<danielbell> maybe kde's volume thing is down?
<ompaul> StoffBox-Steve, play with kmix and try the differerent cards in there :)
<linux_galor1> StoffBox-Steve: go into kcontrol and turn the sound server on and set the timeout to 1 seconds
<StoffBox-Steve> maybe, but i reinstalled Uhuntu :)
<nicholsc> ?
<nicholsc> how do i run the config tool for ubuntu again?
<StoffBox-Steve> was no problem ... now Uhuntu is on the mainDrive :) that still better, have new space for an new "Play with gentoo" on the testing Drive
<StoffBox-Steve> base_config at the consoel nicholsc
<nicholsc> thanks
<nicholsc> what directory is it in
<erni> i think ubuntu isn't able of recognize my dvd-rom
<nicholsc> because its not finding it
<StoffBox-Steve> or was it base-config ?
<nicholsc> got it
<nicholsc> thanks
<StoffBox-Steve>  :D NTN nicholsc
<StoffBox-Steve> < out for a coffee someone else like one ?
<HFusion> hey guys, I have some problems installing Warty - I get a GRUB error 17 at stage 1.5, and can't boot at all
<nicholsc> ok so i'm running it
<nicholsc> but i don't have my ubuntu cd with me
<nicholsc> where should i tell it the sources are located?
<nicholsc> because it said it copied everything to the hard disk when i ran this the first time from the CD
<nicholsc> any suggestions?
<HFusion> are there any known issues with booting from a SATA drive?
<StoffBox-Steve> a, a nice cup of coffee :) best think to start the night :)
<erni> one doubt: all you know that one device for example /media/cdrom is linked with /dev/*
<sabdfl> HFusion: some issues w.r.t. SATA drives and ATA cdrom's
<erni> i want to know which is that "*"
<erni> how can i know it?
<StoffBox-Steve> sources.list nicholsc find it @ etc/apt/  ... normaly
<bigmike151> so how do i add an icon set?
<nicholsc> ok is base-config the easiest way to change my default monitor settings
<bas> my laptop has a external keyboard connected, which causes problem with special chars on the keyboard. how can i fix these? xmodmap or setting the keymap in xorg.conf dont really help..
<nicholsc> or can i just do it in the config file
<StoffBox-Steve> to whar bigmike151? to the Gnome Theme
<bigmike151> yeah
<ions> anyone here use Bluefish?  I can't get it to save new files
<photoguy151> i downloaded an icon theme
<photoguy151> now i just need to know how to install the theme
<HFusion> so any ideas what to try to get past the grub error 17 at stage 1.5?
<HFusion> there were some suggestions on the forums to set access mode to lba, but there is no such option for sata drives
<StoffBox-Steve> easy way :) go Themes klick the Theme where you what to at the icon set > rightside "details" and dann install icon-set << sry but i cant say you the wohle way i have German Gnome... may Words are not the same :D
<photoguy151> yeah
<photoguy151> i just did that, so maybe the icon set it bad
<photoguy151> shouldnt it change all my program icons as well, if they have icons in the pack?
<StoffBox-Steve> yes photoguy151, but you must select it after install... must be shown in the left list
<GammaRay> does anyone know of a find like program that uses the magic database?
<StoffBox-Steve> bas > Desktops-settings > Keyboard  --- take a try
<photoguy151> COOL!
<photoguy151> got it
<photoguy151> thanks
<StoffBox-Steve> NTN photoguy151 :)
<ompaul> GammaRay, the numbers generated by it are used by C iirc
<StoffBox-Steve> when i help other i learn :), im a linux starter .. first install 2weeks ago :)
<photoguy151> does anyone know of the program that adds the max os bar to thebottom of your linux desktop?
<bas> StoffBox-Steve, problem is i have -two- keyboards. one on my laptop (which has a japanese layout) and an external bluetooth keyboard (with a us layout).. i think i need to set the layout at a lower level than at the X11 level, since X11 thinks i have just one keyboard...
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, here must be a option to set Gnome Global Lang to eng ? or better switch it on the fly between De - EN ? i don't find a option like that :S
<StoffBox-Steve> bas i dont know that helps ... but try to add a 2nd keyboard in the X11 config
<ompaul> bas, you will need to have different configs for each possible combination
<ompaul> a little pre gnome script to choose which one to do
<ompaul> you will also need to adjust the locale
<StoffBox-Steve> both keyboard sould show up at > sudo cat /proc/devices @ bas
<bas> StoffBox-Steve, ompaul, problem is that its a bluetooth keyboard that is externally connected, thus i do not know in advance on which /dev/input/event* the BT keyboard will be connected
<ompaul> bas, there are several files impacted by that choice right down to the users own preference
<photoguy151> does anyone know where i can geta copy of engage dock?
<ompaul> bas it is the first time I have come across it with usb/bluethooth
<StoffBox-Steve> engage dock ? photoguy151o
<johnnybezak> hey guys I have broken my sound, I know it works how do I reinstall it?
<photoguy151> its an osx dock emu
<StoffBox-Steve> ah, ok photoguy151
<photoguy151> www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19075
<StoffBox-Steve> photoguy151, than this can help you -- > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13957
<Viper12> Just got back from the ol' compusa......smiling like an idiot as I passed the ROWS of anti-virus/spam and 'fix-yer-winblows' software....gawds I luvs ubuntu.  lol  ---just HAD to say that. :)
* mseney nods in agreement w/ viper from the shadows...
<Viper12> makes one wonder in an x-files sorta' conspiracy mode if its not the stupid 'fix-it' software companies generating all the breakage.  heh heh
<Viper12> sorry johnnybezak........you say you broke yer sound?  how?
<johnnybezak> Viper12: i installed real player :P
<johnnybezak> Viper12: then rebooted now its dead
<Viper12> lol.
<Viper12> sorry.
<Viper12> but.......lol
<Plasdom> hey all. anyone been able to get wireless to work on a t42?
<Viper12> have you tried to verify whether oss or alsa is default device since the reboot?
<johnnybezak> Viper12: um no I havent
<johnnybezak> Viper12: I was reading on the ubuntu forums that it might be something to do with esd
<johnnybezak> Viper12: but Ive got no idea about esd
<Edge> Do anyone know the map of the gnome main menu
<Viper12> right click the ol' speaker icon and open volume control.  click file and see if it gives you the choice to change device. (this is with hoary).  might not be quite the same under warty, but you should be able to see if the default has 'changed'.
<Viper12> if its anything other than alsa, select, or change to alsa and see if the sound returns.
<johnnybezak> Viper12: the speaker icon?
<Viper12> in gnome........>>>points to upper right panel.
<johnnybezak> Viper12: haha fixed it thanks (im using flux hence the no speaker icon)
<Viper12> lol
<Viper12> was it '
<Viper12> changed to another codec/sound default?
<StoffBox-Steve> Guys, when i installed a tools (SIM) thats normaly for KDE under Gome, what libs i needed or what changes i have to make to geht control oder the fontsize and Lang ?
<johnnybezak> Viper12: im not sure, but it screwed something *shakes head in shame at installing realplayer*
<Viper12> but you fixed it?
<Viper12> and stoff.......how did you install? command line or synaptic?
<johnnybezak> Viper12: its working with OSS atm
<johnnybezak> Viper12: how can i make it use the ALSA drivers instead?
<Viper12> not sure as you're using flux. (I'm still beating on the ubuntu 'defaults' in hoary on that one.
<johnnybezak> Viper12: what gnome tool do i use
<johnnybezak> Viper12: i can just open her from the command line
<Viper12> the gnome volume control is what I use.
<Viper12> the newer version installed let you change the device from the main control window (file>change device)
<Viper12> Like I said though, I'm using the standard hoary provided players and such (well I did add xmms and mplayer).
<johnnybezak> in gnome-volume-controol
<johnnybezak> all ive got is quit :P
<Viper12> are you using the hoary release?
<Viper12> If so, go to system/preferences and select multimedia systems selector.  you can change the imput sink and output there as well.
<photoguy151> what does it mean when you try to enter a website and it says connection refused?
<Viper12> (or at least TEST them there.)
<Viper12> photoguy.......usually the site is fubard/down/ or restricted.
<johnnybezak> i'm using 4.1
<johnnybezak> which ever wild animal that is :)
<Viper12> ahh warty
<Viper12> hmmm.
<Viper12> trying to remember the default tool there......lol.
<johnnybezak> concentrate you must :)
<Viper12> lol  okay yoda.
<|yoda> :P
<Viper12> what kinda' sound card you using?
<photoguy151> anyone know of a opensource that is comparable to fruityloops?
<johnnybezak> ummm
<johnnybezak> just the one in the imac
<johnnybezak> haha whatever the crap that is
<hawke_> photoguy151: I know of some generic cereal that is comparable to froot loops
<photoguy151> hehe
<photoguy151> fruity puffs
<photoguy151> fruity rings
<johnnybezak> photoguy151: i heard about one a while back
<photoguy151> hehe
<Viper12> johnny.........ya' gotta grab another 'tech' in here............I know about imacs about as much as........hmmm...trying to come up with a metaphor here......I dunno jack 'bout imacs.
<johnnybezak> lol
<hawke_> photoguy151: fruut tori?
<johnnybezak> if you can just tell me where i can switch the drivers :P
<Viper12> I LOOKED at an imac at compusa a couple hours ago........sorry. :(
<ajay> hi.  does anyone know what the source URI is for libdvdcss for powerpc?
<johnnybezak> Viper12: haha thanks anyway at least OSS is working
<Viper12> you could use synaptics and either reinstall alsa, or esound?  -stabbing in the dark. ;)
<Viper12> or see if alsa is even installed.
<hawke_> ajay: deb http://honk.physik.uni-konstanz.de/~agx/linux-ppc/debian/ mplayer/
<johnnybezak> Viper12: haha great minds think alike, i just reinstalled alsa
<ajay> thank you.
<hawke_> ajay: refer to http://debian.video.free.fr/
<johnnybezak> Viper12: is there like a setup script or something
<photoguy151> do you guys use firestarter?
<Edge> i want to punt a new program in the main gnome menu (for dutch it? called toepasingen, i dont know wat ik wil like in de english language). How can i doe that, where can i find the right map
<ajay> thanks all.  gotta go.  back soon.
<johnnybezak> Viper12: thanks for your help man I've tweaked the oss settings and it sounds fine
<photoguy151> where is a good place to find ebooks?
<photoguy151> there was a irc channel i had found awhile back, but i cant recall what it was called
<photoguy151> anyone?
* mseney advises everyone here to check out Held Under @ www.heldunder.com :) 
<johnnybezak> photoguy151: no idea sorry dude
<mseney> haven't seen those guys in a long long time, impressed w/ the new song...enjoy
<photoguy151> its all good
<msg43> hi
<msg43> how stable is ubuntu hoary
<soren9580> how do i set up ubuntu to use my wireless network?
<soren9580> i've tried iwconfig eth1 essid Reedwlan key s:rsec0
<soren9580> and it enters the essid
<soren9580> but it doesn't find the access point
<Faustus> hi
<danielbell> soren: probly wont be eth
<msg43> how stable is ubuntu hoary
<danielbell> try ath0
<danielbell> instead of eth0
<pussfeller> there anyway to see if my isp is blocking outbound 25?
<photoguy151> how do i fix this "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<pussfeller> im getting timeouts local to remote mailings, but i dont know if its msconfiguartion on my part
<msg43> how stable is ubuntu hoary
<photoguy151> ive done it befor, i just forgot how to do it
<hawke> Hey, how do I get the ubuntu update thinger to run?
<pussfeller> photoguy151, doesnt that mean you dont have the dev package installed?
<bojohan> stable enough for me
<photoguy151> it could
<photoguy151> what is tha package called
<pussfeller> if you type gcc a terminal and get an error then you probably dont
<photoguy151> nope, i dont
<photoguy151> says command not found
<Martok> Isn't Hoary coming out in April?
<msg43> how stable is ubuntu hoary
<Quest-Master> Preview Release should be out in a few days
<Edge> i want to punt a new program in the main gnome menu (for dutch it? called toepasingen, i dont know wat ik wil like in de english language). How can i doe that, where can i find the right map. Or is at a XML file, that? also een option I have heard
<bascule> Edge: nautilus application:///
<pussfeller> if i change my UID# in /etc/passwd and then chmod the files over, will that mess up sudo or anything else
<Edge> Bascule: how can I axces that.
<toxicfume> hi all
<toxicfume> which version ofthe linux kernel does ubuntu 4.10 use? is it 2.6?
<bascule> Edge: type it in to nautilus
<Edge> Bascule: ok thnx
<kingsley_> My CD drive is pausing while playing a music CD. It always starts pausing within 5 seconds of the same spot in the same song. /var/log/messages reports timeouts. Suggestions?
<bojohan> bascule: is that supposed to work in hoary?
<toxicfume> anyone?
<MadMortagan> May I get some help from someone please?
<OmniColos> anyone know how to get eap-ttls to work in ibook/airport?
* OmniColos waves his dongle
<kingsley_> MadMortagan: What's up?
<bascule> bojohan: no it doesn' work in hoary
<msg43> how stable is ubuntu hoary
<bascule> in hoary /usr/share/applications/
<bascule> go to do manual xml files
<foznot> i have updated to hoary and i can not get xmms to stream mp3 audio for woxy.com
<foznot> any help?
<bojohan> riiiight
<bascule> bojohan: sure they'll change that before release
<MadMortagan> kingsley_:  I am trying to install Ubuntu 4.10 on my secondary harddrive, but right after the installer starts it says "Your CPU does not support long mode, use a 32bit distrobution"
<bascule> gnoe it's self should have a right click add to menu function, but it doesn't ork in hoary
<bascule> gnome*
<kingsley_> MadMortagan: Have you searched Google's web and usenet archives for that error message?
<nicholsc> how do i configure my airport card with iwconfig
<pussfeller> in the network connections dialog says I dont have smb functionality isntalled
<MadMortagan> Kingsley_:  I searched the Ubuntu site in the faq/mail archives section and found nothing
<MadMortagan> I gave up after that
<toxicfume> which version ofthe linux kernel does ubuntu 4.10 use? is it 2.6?
<bojohan> and another question: does anyone know where synaptic stores its history?
<kingsley_> MadMortagan: I suggest trying both of Google's archives.
<toxicfume> does anyone know?
<nicholsc> does anyone here know anything about setting up a wireless connection with iwconfig?
<Nermal> sure
<Nermal> iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid of access point>
<bojohan> MadMortagan: which cpu do you have?
<MadMortagan> kingsley_:  AMD
<MadMortagan> Er... Bojohan, sorry
<bojohan> which one?
<toxicfume> no one?
<bojohan> toxicfume: google? :)
<TestDummy> This sucks..
<foznot> yes 2.6
<toxicfume> foznot: thankyou
<TestDummy> I'm trying to plugin my USB modem but everytime I do my mouse freezes uo
<TestDummy> up*
<bojohan> MadMortagan: sounds like you're trying to use a 64 bit distribution on a 32 bit processor...
<MadMortagan> Bojohan:  That is the only type they have
<bojohan> who? where?
<MadMortagan> Bojohan:  Unless I did not see it somewhere all I see are the AMD64bit images
<MadMortagan> At the Ubuntu site
<bojohan> :/
<MikeW> How do I access disk management? For instance I created some partitions during installation and I would like to 1) remove the automount option for some, and 2) reformat some to a different filesystem
<lunahod> Hi, everyone. I have a P2 350 rig with 300+MB of RAM. What performance one should expect from installed ubuntu/gnom/2.6/openoffice in case of simple office paper work?
<foznot> lunahod i would try abiword or something smaller
<photoguy151> can someone tell me the name of the dev package i should apt-get?
<tomaraya> Complete newbie here, I'm trying to download the newest version of gaim, I currently have 1.0.0 and 1.1.4 is out. I see that it's available for download at http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php. Which one would I want to download and how would I install it? Sorry if that comes off as dumb but I tried to figure it out and I'm not having any luck.
<photoguy151> i know there was one that included everything
<photoguy151> apt-get install gaim
<photoguy151> tomaraya:apt-get install gaim
<tomaraya> it says 'gaim is already the newest version.
<tomaraya> '
<tomaraya> But the program itself tells me it isn't.
<Viper12> mikew, you can use fdisk for some of that..........or if you prefer gui, download the gparted application.......lets ya do all kinds of stuff. :)
<Viper12> and the automount stuff......just edit fstab.
<MikeW> where is fstab?
<bojohan> /etc/fstab
<MikeW> ah okay, thanks
<Viper12> :)
<foznot> tomaraya: apt-get will not let you install the latest gaim
<Viper12> hey tomaraya, are you on warty or hoary?
<tomaraya> foznot: Oh.
<tomaraya> Viper12: Warty.
<photoguy151> what is the dev pakage called that includes all gcc and cpp stuff?
* TestDummy feels ignored
<MikeW> I really wish linux had a nice Computer Management like windows has. Windows Logical Disk Manager is almost brilliant, and easy to find
<Viper12> The 1.1.1.4 gaim.............came out in hoary updates earlier today.
<lunahod> foznot, ok. thanks. Will try abiword.
<Viper12> you might (if on warty) try the 'backports' repositories.
<foznot> i have hoary and my gaim version is 1.1.2
<tomaraya> Oh, I see. So it's nothing for me to worry about. Basically, if apt-get says its the newest don't worry then, correct?
<Viper12> MikeW.........try Gparted.  Its pretty slick as well. similar to the windows disk management util.
<kingsley_> Is there a way to test audio CDs for bad spots?
<bojohan> photoguy151: "gcc"?
<TestDummy> Does anybody have any clue why my mouse frezes when I plug in my modem??
<MadMortagan> Thank you for your help Kingsley_, and Bojohan
<Viper12> tomaraya.......the earlier version on hoary is considered 'stable'.  Just because its a slightly newer 'revision' doesn't make it better.
<photoguy151> yah, but there is a package i downloaded befor that has all the development tools in it
<foznot> toma... correct apt-get will allow you to get the latest stable version with your setup
<tomaraya> Viper12: So I've read. I wasn't worried about it, I just thought I was doing something wrong.
<tomaraya> foznot: Ok, cool. Thanks for that.
<Viper12> modem is USB, and the mouse is usb......is it possible that the conf file has them on the same 'port', as it were?
<TestDummy> It's two different port
<Viper12> np tomaraya.
<TestDummy> s
<TestDummy> I don't even know what you mean by conf files
<foznot> tomaraya you can change your repostitories to add stuff not stable
<foznot> go to the ubuntuguide.org
<Viper12> xorg.conf controls the enviroment.....monitors, keyboards, mouse, etc.
<Viper12> or xfree if on warty.
<tomaraya> foznot: Oh? Like add additional repositories?
<TestDummy> Well, half my interface devices are USB... mouse keyboard, etc...
<TestDummy> Would that be a problem?
<bojohan> tomaraya: yes
<foznot> YES, we have a winner :)
<tomaraya> foznot: Yeah, I've seen those, where you edit out the # lines, I've already done that.
<Viper12> nods testdummy.......I wouldn't think so....but you're adding a usb device that is obviously conflicting with the mouse.......my rec' would be to head to the ubuntu hardware forums first.
<tomaraya> foznot: Plus in Synaptic I checked off the other 5 ones that were unchecked.
<TestDummy> Eck... well, I do have a little converter deal I got with the mouse that can switch it over to PS/2. perhaps if I dig that up I'll see if that works and if not, head to the fourms..
<Viper12> the problem test with troubleshooting that particular problem here is the variety of differing hardware makes it really hard to say 'do x' in that instance.
<foznot> tomaraya, i think at ubuntulinux.org they can show you how to add multiverse repos, i think they  are called
<foznot> but that is not all free software so beware
<Viper12> also foz......he could add the 'backports' which has a LOT of stuff that is cutting edge 'new'.
<Viper12> or just upgrade to hoary.......heh heh.
<foznot> hmmm, backports?
<gpled> has anyone installed bzflag
* TestDummy doesn't want to download 500+MB more. 
<TestDummy> =|
<TestDummy> Aha, here it is...
<tomaraya> Viper12: I went from an older kernel to a newer kernel, and it messed up NDISWrapper, I had to install it again. Will I have to do the same thing if I upgrade to Hoary?
<Viper12> backports project (do a search on the ubuntu page.........its for 'new' releases for apt-get and synaptics which allow warty users to grab new stuff such as the OO 1.97 releases, and other stuff.
<TestDummy> Well, I'll see if this helps.
<tomaraya> I'll check it out right now.
<MikeW> Viper12: gparted included with 4.10?
<foznot> viper12 ah thanks
<Viper12> did you manually config the kernel or do a synaptic smart upgrade?  but I'm guessing as its the ndiswrap, you may have to do it again. (guessing.)
<foznot> i went to hoary last week
<photoguy151> does anyone knwo how to use gdesklets?
<Viper12> np foz
<Kyaneos> hi
<gpled> foznot: did you upgrade to it?
<Kyaneos> how can i set the locales???
<Kyaneos> please
<tomaraya> Viper12: Synatpic.
<bojohan> photoguy151: just run it
<tomaraya> I wouldn't know how to manually do it. I've used linux for three days now, and haven't had enough time between work and peoples birthdays to really play with it.
<Viper12> My guess is that you'll have to do the ndiswrapper config again.  but.........shrugs.
<tomaraya> Plus computers and me really don't get along to begin with.
<tomaraya> Well, it's not that big of a deal anyway I guess.
<Viper12> you said you'd already done it though.??
<tomaraya> Just make sure that the GCC libraries are installed, kernel headers and restricted modules for kernel version and just 'make install' again
<tomaraya> Yeah, from 1-3 to 1-5 I did
<tomaraya> I had 2.6.8.1-3-386
<tomaraya> and now I have 2.6.8.1-5-386
<Viper12> I just re-read your post..............and going with hoary is going to give you newer/better kernel........so I'd say you'll be fine.
<tomaraya> And then NDISwrapper wouldn't work anymore
<tomaraya> Cool.
<Viper12> 386.........?  yech.  you on old hardware?
<tomaraya> Another tard question, sorry. I post these on the forums but no one ever answer me. 1800+
<tomaraya> Should I have the K7 one?
<Viper12> 686
<Viper12> any amd 32bit processor is good ta' go with the 686 kernel
<Viper12> its the amd 64 bits that diverge.
<nicholsc> nermal, i tried the command you suggested, but it gives me an AP MAC address of 00:00---
<Viper12> Tomaraya, before going hog-wild with upgrades....you said you're a 3-day-old linux user?  IF that's the case, my recommendation would be to stay with warty "stable", and play with it as it is.  Read the how-to's, and soak up the ubuntu forum info FIRST before going hog-wild on upgrades and such.  Learn the system first. :)
<puterfixer> hello again
<puterfixer> I'm having problems running XMMS; in root console, I'm getting an error message
<puterfixer> /home/titel/.xchat2/downloads/Epyon.UnderNet.20050225.log
<puterfixer> err
<puterfixer> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<puterfixer> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<puterfixer> could anyone suggest what I should do, please?
<seanm> Is there a PowerPC LiveCD of Ubuntu that has a functional copy of gcc
<Viper12> does this happen in xmms no matter what is being played, or happens when you try to run xmms?
<bojohan> sudo apt-get install mikmod
<puterfixer> whenever I try to open xmms
<puterfixer> it doesn't even open a window. the error appears when I try to run it from command-line.
<thoreauputic> limikmod2 I think : apt-cache search libmikmod should show you
<puterfixer> just reinstalled it using synaptic...
<Viper12> was thinking that might be it as well thoreau
<tomaraya> Viper12: I'm trying to, read a lot of docs and bash and stuff, and trying to understand how the directories work and what files do what.
<tomaraya> It's sorta coming together :p
<Viper12> that's good tomaraya. :)  Not knocking you being 'here' or anything...just some 'been-there-done-that' advice. :)
<tomaraya> *nod* for sure, for sure
<Viper12> The hardest part for me was getting my brain around the file structure....its like miles per hour vs. kilometers/hour...........we all know that base 10 is our brain, but after using one thing for sooooo long, its hard to switch.
<puterfixer> ok, just downloaded libmikmod with synaptic
<tomaraya> *nod* Yeah. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.
<Viper12> downloaded.....or installed?
<Viper12> notaprob tomaraya
<puterfixer> downloaded and installed and... O_O it works!! thanks :)
<Viper12> :)
<Viper12> woot
<seanm> Hey does anyone know if there is a livecd version of ubuntu with a working copy of gcc?
<puterfixer> dunno why xmms didn't select it when I installed xmms the first time
<MikeW> hmm, I don't seem to have a root password
<apokryphos> MikeW: Ubuntu is like that by default; see the articles on the site.
<Viper12> by default you won't mikeW.........use "sudo command blah blah"
<puterfixer> next issue -- I followed the ubuntuguide instructions to automount my NTFS partitions in rw mode, but 1) I can't write on them, and 2) the mount points appear as drive icons on desktop, how can I remove them?
<MikeW> well when I get a message saying "You need to enter your root password to do this", I don't know what it is
<puterfixer> Mike, your default username's password
<MikeW> I entered that
<Viper12> oh gawds.........puterfixer you DONT wanna go there (write) on NTFS.  asking for ALL kinds of issues.
<MikeW> but it tells me to check if caps is on
<puterfixer> oh ok. thanks for the warning, Viper. how about getting the icons off the desktop?
* puterfixer feels so windows-ish using the term "desktop"
<Viper12> puter.......use the umount commands, and they'll go by-by.
<thoreauputic> MikeW: try running the app frome the commandline  with gksudo ( like gksudo firestarter for example )
* TestDummy dances
<TestDummy> It works :D
<puterfixer> but I want to keep them mounted, heh
<tomaraya> puterfixer: Well, the directory is named desktop so why not?
<Viper12> then don't mount them in your home directory.
<puterfixer> they're mounted in /media
<Viper12> (er......home Desktop directory).
<puterfixer> like /media/c , /media/d and so on
<seanm> Hey does anyone know if there is a livecd version of ubuntu with a working copy of gcc?
<MikeW> thoreauputic: I've absolutely no idea how to launch network tools from the commandline
<puterfixer> for /dev/hda1 /dev/hda5 etc
<Viper12> not sure seanm. although with the live cd, you can use apt-get or synaptic and get gcc.
<thoreauputic> MikeW:  try gnome-network-preferences
<photoguy151> how do i get my panal on the bottom back if i removed it?
<thoreauputic> MikeW: or type gnome- <tab> <tab> to see the lot (but there *sre* alot)
<thoreauputic> *are*
<photoguy151> ?
<thoreauputic> photoguy151: right click the top panel, choose "add panel" or similar
<mBob> hi - is it possible to use debian repositry's in ubuntu?
<mBob> or will it mess up dep's?
<thoreauputic> mBob: possible but not recommended
<thoreauputic> probably
<mBob> is ubuntu made from packages from debian repositries though?
<Viper12> since ubuntu is completely debian 'based', you could, by adding the repos to sources.list...........but why?  the universe/multiverse repos are bazillions of apps anyway.
<mBob> well i looked in synaptic (or something like that) and couldn't find kd
<mBob> *kde
<Viper12> mbob, ubuntu is using the SID unstable branch.
<HiddenWolf> mbob: Highly unrecommended, actually
<HiddenWolf> mbob: enable universe
<mBob> where do i do that?
<thoreauputic> mBob: you need to enable "universe" under settings > repositories
<Viper12> synaptic is using the apt-get sources.list file.  you can manually edit that file, and synaptics will grab from it after an 'reload'.
<Viper12> or, just enable universe. lol
<mBob> ok thanks
<HiddenWolf> mbob: either of the abovementioned, really
<thoreauputic> mBob: don't forget to "reload" after adding universe
<Viper12> you will bulge yer eyes at all the stuff that shows up. ;)
<bojohan> does anyone know where synaptic stores its logs?
<mBob> thanks
<tomaraya> Viper12: Approximately how many things (ballpark) would be shown if you add the universe repository?
<thoreauputic> 10 000 or so ?
<Viper12> 6-7 thousand?
<Viper12> ish?
<Viper12> I think it was over 10k if universe AND multiverse were added.
<tomaraya> Weird, doesn't seem like theres that much .. I did that right away.... and I just did a quick scroll through.
<thoreauputic> yes, possibly right
<tomaraya> Actually, nevermind. Hehe.
<Viper12> lol.....tomaraya..........:D
<HiddenWolf> Viper12: it's 13k in universe alone. :P
<mBob> whats multiverse?
<Viper12> 13k?  coulda' sworn I read it was a lil' lower.........but hell who's counting?   lol
<tomaraya> I'm assuming you have to add multiverse manually.
<thoreauputic> mBob: restricted stuff (non-free in Debian terms I think)
<mBob> o rite
<mBob> thanks
<Viper12> smoke time. brb
<cg0def> does anyone know a tool that is capable of editing the gnome 2.9.* apps menu?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: yes, multiverse has to be edited in
<mBob> reload is a lot faster than emerge sync on gentoo
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Thought so.
<puterfixer> right. so I'm going to restart and see if mounting partitions in /mnt instead of /media will pop them on desktop again. thanks heaps, Viper!! have a good weekend if I don't see ya in a bit.
<nicholsc> i've got my wireless card configured and its getting an IP address
<cg0def> mBob: yeah well that's what you get for using python in gentoo
<nicholsc> but i can't get online
<nicholsc> do i need to add something in route?
<sindre_> Do anyone know why my internet is realy slow in Ubuntu? I get about 200kbit/s now, usually i get 700kbit/s. Have anyone else had this problem?
<tomaraya> nicholsc: Can you get online when you use a LAN card?
<mBob> nicholsc - can you ping your router?
<mBob> probably ping 192.168.0.1
<mBob> or ping 192.168.1.1
<nicholsc> no i can't
<nicholsc> i can get online with a lan card
<intrade> anyone know does ubuntu live not have ppp modem dialer?
<nicholsc> which is what i'm using now
<intrade> dial up modem
<nicholsc> but i can't get online when i unplug the cable
<tomaraya> *nod* Obviously not proxies then.
<mBob> is your wireless card getting an ip by dhcp?
<thoreauputic> intrade: it's a bit of a pain - they forgot to add the default user to the dip and dialout groups IIRC
<nicholsc> yes it is
<tomaraya> 169.254?
<nicholsc> and it's a valid IP address
<nicholsc> no
<tomaraya> or 192.168?
<tomaraya> Oh. Right.
<intrade> so you know the command i have to do in gnome?
<nicholsc> i called the computer user services people at my school and they dont support linux, but they confirmed i was getting a valid ip
<nicholsc> i've tried pinging it from another computer
<nicholsc> but it doesn't work
<nicholsc> is there something i need to do to enable the interface?
<thoreauputic> intrade: run pppconfig to set up your account (in aterminal) then use pon to connect, poff to disconnect
<mBob> nicholsc - thats probably your lan card, reboot with your lancard disabled, then run ifconfig and see if you have an ip address
<mBob> (disable lan card in bios)
<intrade> ok tahnks i tried wvdialconf  create
<intrade> didnt work
<thoreauputic> intrade: check thta you are in the dip and dialout groups by typing `groups`
<intrade> i try  what you sayd
<nicholsc> its not my lan card
<nicholsc> i checked network tools
<thoreauputic> pppconfig is better
<nicholsc> i'm getting two different IP addresses
<nicholsc> one for the lan card
<nicholsc> one for the wireless
<danielbell> are there any channels on freenode devoted to wireless networking
<thoreauputic> intrade: you need to run pppconfig in a root terminal, by the way
<intrade> ok how i get root
<mBob> intrade - sudo
<danielbell> k.. that was easy to find
<intrade> whats the password for live cd
<mBob> nicholsc - no idea, sorry
<thoreauputic> intrade  do sudo -s or sudo su
<intrade> ok
<intrade> CPU[AMD Duron clocked at 1294.560 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.9-kanotix-8 i686]   Up[-1:01-]   Mem[-246.402/502.66MB-]   HDD[-140GB(8%used)-]   Procs[-65-]   Client[X-Chat 2.4.1] 
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: you still need to enter the password for the user I think?
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: he's on the live CD
<intrade> k thanks i try again later
<Chipzz> thoreauputic: yes but doesn't the live cd run as a user too?
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: don't think there's a default password on the live CD
<thoreauputic> Chipzz: hmm - you may be right - on knoppix what I suggested works
<jdub> ubuntu:ubuntu
<intrade> knoppix is no good get kanotix
<tomaraya> Is ubuntuguide.org down right now?
<tomaraya> I can't get there for some reason.
<intrade> even knopper is lurking in kanotix lol
<thoreauputic> intrade: heh - I started using knoppix ages ago ( I know kanotix is good )
<intrade> su gets u root on knoppix
<jdub> the username and password on the livecd is ubuntu:ubuntu
<jdub> so using sudo, type ubuntu
<intrade> i like 3.4 knoppix for partittioning older machines
<thoreauputic> jdub: thanks :)
<claws> good evening
<intrade> anyone got ubuntu on a mc going?
<tomaraya> How do I login as root? I know that's answered at ubuntuguide but it seems to be down.
<thoreauputic> jdub: BTW has the default user been added to the dip group on hoary? I had to do it manually on warty to get dialup working...
<thoreauputic> jdub: a lot of people seemed to have major problems getting dialup working on warty
<jdub> thoreauputic: hrm, not sure - my user is quite old :)
<jdub> ot
<jdub> it's in dialout
<claws> soooooo  how do I remove eg. emacs without removing ubuntu-desktop (depen) ?
<jdub> claws: you can't
<VernC> Has anyone else had troubles getting the kernel image to install when installing hoary?
<jdub> claws: but u-d is only important for upgrades
<claws> sure I can, there must be a way
<thoreauputic> jdub: pppconfig insuists on having the user in "dip" as well
<jdub> thoreauputic: check bz
<thoreauputic> jdub: OK
<claws> isnt there a way to disregard dependencies?
<thoreauputic> claws: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<Viper12> tomaraya......first off, in ubuntu, you don't need to log in as root most of the time.....just prefix a command with 'sudo'.
<thoreauputic> claws: removing it won't break anything
<claws> okay so  eg.  what about alsa ? then it wants to remove 'gdm'
<thoreauputic> claws: umm - you want to remove alsa?
<claws> yeah - well its the pricipal
<thoreauputic> ?
<claws> any package - i have no need for several packages but can't remove them because of some obscure dependencie
<thoreauputic> claws: the deps are there for a reason, you know :/
<Nigelenki> anyone here use xen
<claws> how does GDM depend on alsa?
<Nigelenki> that can help me make it work later
<Nigelenki> claws:  it makes noise
<tomaraya> Viper: No, I'm aware of that. I wanted to change menu.lst, and I couldn't figure out how to do it with the GUI portion of Ubuntu and I don't know how to use any text editors in bash to sudo text editor it.
<thoreauputic> claws: I assume there are sound functions associated with gdm - don't know
<Viper12> just open a terminal and type sudo gedit "filename goes here"
<Nigelenki> tomaraya:  learn to use vim
<Nigelenki> :)
<claws> so the dependencies qork in quite a fascist way?
<Kokey> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> claws: if you need this degree of control, a custom install or debian sarge would suit better
<tomaraya> Nigelenk: I'll check it out.
<Viper12> it will ask for a password, and you'll be in a notepad like editor. :)
<Nigelenki> tomaraya:  lol ;)
<tomaraya> Kokey: Thanks.
<Kokey> de nada
<thoreauputic> claws: Godwin's Law is about to be invoked I dear...
<thoreauputic> *fear
<claws> yeah - I usually run Slackware so i guess im spoiled
<claws> don't know that law
<thoreauputic> claws: google it ;)
<Viper12> lol
<claws> im allready on that :P
<frogbert> hey can anyone help me with my ubuntu install?
<claws> How to post about Nazis and get away with it - the Godwin's Law FAQ  - hows that for a google hit
<Edge> Do anyone know were i can find /schemas/apps/panel/objects/menu_path
<thoreauputic> claws: yup
<Edge> if i use find schemas he says that there is nit such a dir or file
<Viper12> lmao thoreau.
<frogbert> anyone know how to get hot pluggable ide working?
<thoreauputic> claws: you mentioned fascism, so - almost about to invoke Godwin ;)
<tomaraya> Kokey: That worked great. Awesome.
<claws> hah i get it
<claws> good law - makes sense now that i think back
<Kokey> tomaraya, your welcome! ;)
<claws> you nailed me :P  -- well im off to try a new kernal on for size - thx for the help
<johnnybezak> what p2p do you guys use?
<Viper12> azureus over here (bittorrent)
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: lftp ;-)
<Edge> Do anyone know were i can find /schemas/apps/panel/objects/menu_path, if i use find schemas he says that there is nit such a dir or file
<frogbert> Edge, is in your gconf editor
<frogbert> click on applications, system tools, configuration editor
<Edge> ah, so :$. But isn't it a directory?
<fr500> hello, how can i delete apt cache it's screwed somehow and it wont let me update
<intrade> dont know apt-get -f?
<fr500> uh
<fr500> ok
<intrade> not sure i use kanotix
<fr500> doesnt work
<intrade> its also debian
<intrade> apt-get help
<intrade> try taht
<Kokey> the error?
<tomaraya> Sorry for the plethora of newb questions, but I was over at the Ubuntu Forums and I saw a thread on gaming and different games you can install. I see this one called 'Neverball' which can be downloaded at http://icculus.org/neverball/. I guess I'd want to get the 'debian packages.' So I download this 'neverball_1.4.0-1_i386.deb' .. no idea what I need to do at this point to install it.
<fr500> let me see
<_jon_> fr500: you can try dpkg --purge apt-cache
<_jon_> or apt-get install --reinstall apt-utils
<_jon_> the latter is the better choice though
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: sudo dpkg -i <packagetoinstall>
<karim> hi
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Thanks!
<karim> does the gaim verson of the last hoary update works ?
<_jon_> neverball is great
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: but it will probably scream about dependencies unless you're lucky
<karim> on debian sid it was segfaulting
<fr500> ok jon thanks
<tomaraya> If I extract it on the desktop, is the directory icon always going to be there?
<tomaraya> Like, will it extract right to /Desktop?
<tomaraya> Thus always being visible on the Desktop?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: ;/ make a downloads directory or something - dealing with extraction on the desktop is a pain IMO
<fr500> i get this: W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fr500> ooops too long, sorry
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Will do that right now.
* fr500 remebers about pastebin
<tomaraya> mkdir, right?
<tomaraya> I'll try it.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: when you install a deb it puts the files where they are meant to go
<tomaraya> Oh, cool.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: mkdir downloads
<tomaraya> What is the linux equivalent to /windows/program_files
<thoreauputic> or whatever you prefer to call it
<tomaraya> I'm assuming that's where it would extract to
<thoreauputic> there isn't an exact equivalent
<tomaraya> as far as program extraction goes
<Kokey> fr500, comment this line: # deb cdrom: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> most binaries go to /usr/bin
<tomaraya> I see.
<Kokey> then apt-get update
<thoreauputic> most config goes to /etc
<fr500> ok
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: personal config often makes a file ~/.programname
<tomaraya> do I always use dpkg -i for all .deb files?
<thoreauputic> (hidden file)
<intrade> well i do tolstoy-
<tomaraya> I see. Hidden files are displayed with ls -a aren't they?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: no - use the package manager!
<intrade> tomaraya:
<Levander> I thought that the eclipse IDE was supposed to be in universe?  Do I just remember wrong?  Just looked couldn't find it.  Is there another name for it I can search for?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: yes
<intrade> if you have the file in home
<intrade> always use root terminal more save then paket manager
<tomaraya> Ok, sorry for the next silly question, but what is the package manager and why am I using dpkg -i for the Neverball .deb file?
<intrade> dpkg -i paket name
<fr500> i think that did it, thanks a lot
<Kokey> your welcome
<thoreauputic> intrade: we've already discussed this, but thanks
<_jon_> tomaraya: dpkg -i is a command to install the specified package
<Adrenal> hacking the pentagon just got a whole lot easier
<Kokey> Adios Raza!
<thoreauputic> tomaraya:  http://ubuntuguide.org
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: It's down right now.
<tomaraya> Or it isn't coming up for me for some reason ...
<Adrenal> man, new firefox is a beast
<fr500> mirror http://desktopos.com/ubuntu-starter-guide/
<intrade> try opera
<fr500> what new firefox?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: read the links in the /topic - search for "synaptic package manager" on ubuntulinux.org
<Adrenal> nah,  i'd miss the extensions
<Adrenal> 1.01
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Oh, synaptic. Gotcha.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: there's a howto
<Adrenal> just a bunch of security fixes
<Adrenal> but still, faster response time
<Adrenal> opera does load a bit faster though i'll admit
<intrade> ok no one  got ubuntu on a macintosh here?
<karim> intrade, me
<tomaraya> Ok, with Synpatic, now that i've downloaded the .DEB file,.. wait a minute. I see what i'm not getting here. As I've downloaded the file, I need to use dpkg -i .. but I could have used the package manager to find it on one of the repositories much easier. Is that right?
<thoreauputic> intrade: yes -iBook G4
<_jon_> bingo
<intrade> it whipes osx Karim?
<intrade> no dualbbot?
<karim> intrade, dualboot
<thoreauputic> intrade: I have dual boot and mol (mac-on-linux)
<karim> I installed linux only
<karim> at first
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Sorry, when you said 'package manager' I was thinking something other than Synaptic, some sort of GUI based utility for .DEB packages or something. I didn't understand.
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: I do now though.
<karim> then I installed OS X few months later to test it
<intrade> ok on cd cover it says it erses osx?
<intrade> so whats minimum specs to run on mac
<karim> I didn't installed from cd
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: synaptic is just a pretty front end for apt-get
<intrade> can i get an old beast mac?
<intrade> g3 it says on cds
<karim> karim, you can install on the oldest macs
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Right, so I've read.
<karim> intrade, well you can install on pmac, I think
<karim> at least debian
<karim> I have a b&w G3
<karim> I installed debian on it, then upgraded to ubuntu
<intrade> power mac? pmac?
<karim> yes
<karim> old world macs
<intrade> ok thanks
<bojohan> neverball is in "universe", afaics
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: once your sources are set up, installing stuff becomes trivially simple
<intrade> never had a mac id buy one to mess with ubuntu lol
<karim> intrade, on this system I can't play a divx on OS X, but on ubuntu it's ok
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: assuming the thing you want is in the repositories
<karim> OS X is a ressource hog
<intrade> ok
<karim> intrade, whazt do you want to buy ?
<intrade> cheap as possibile lol
<intrade> they sell old macs for 10 bux here
<intrade> found one Powermac 7200/75 + monitor + Zip 100 + printer!!!
<intrade> any good for messing with?
<intrade> mac os 7.5.3 installed
<intrade> i just want a mac so i can try ubuntu for mac lol
<thoreauputic> intrade: you need at least 128MB for a full Ubuntu install (256 is better)
<intrade> ok
<intrade> mac have different ram huh?
<thoreauputic> 768 is even better ;-)
<intrade> cant use pc rams
<thoreauputic> intrade: you'd need to check what kind
<intrade> ok
<bzbb> I seem to have found a hoary bug
<thoreauputic> intrade: some are just standard
<intrade> do mac have standard vga monitor plugs?
<thoreauputic> bzbb: how surprising ;-)
<thoreauputic> intrade: #mac
<tomaraya> Hmm. I installed Neverball.. no sound though. :(
<tomaraya> Looks like Super Monkey Ball.
<_jon_> intrade: yes but on ibooks and powerbooks, you might need an adapter
<bzbb> thoreauputic, well, my kern.log.0 syslog.0 and messages.0 files are each 9 gigs
<cg0def> does anyone know what the name of this program in apt is?
<cg0def> http://gsb.sourceforge.net/screenies/xfmime.png
<intrade> ok jon thanks all
<thoreauputic> bzbb: ouch
<bzbb> thoreauputic, yeah, it filled my system drive and locked everything up
<tomaraya> One question though, is there a quick way to make a link to the game? (Instead of running it from the shell?) Or do I have to find what directory it's in, and then point to that dir and then find the PNG file if I want to use the icon?
<bzbb> can I just rm the log files?
<tomaraya> Also, is it safe to assume that as sound works everywhere else that Neverball just doesn't support my soundcard?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: just type neverball in a terminal I'd say
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: if it's in your PATH it should pop up
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Right, I understand that.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: to see where it lives, type `which neverball`
<alumi1> bzbb: dont delete the logs or something will go wrong
<tomaraya> So what you're saying is that in order to make a link I do have the find out where it is, and in order to use the icon that came with it, I have to find the PNG file that came with it, correct?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: make a launcher with the command in it (right click desktop >new launcher or similar)
<bzbb> alumi1, ok, so how do I deal with log files that fill my harddrive?
<alumi1> bzbb: use logrotate
<tomaraya> No, I understand that. What I was asking is there a quick and dirty way to do it, or do I have to point specifically to the games path and specific the the PNG file for the icon.
<tomaraya> When making a link on the desktop.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: you might find there's an icon in the icon selection (click the empty icon when you make a launcher)
<alumi1> bzbb: i once deleted the logs and then some daemons won't start
<tomaraya> *nod* There isn't, I had to go specifically to another directory with the PNG file for the game.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: usually a one word command suffices
<tomaraya> Gotcha, as it's in the path.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: right
<alumi1> bzbb: with logrotate you can set the limits to rotate and compress the log files
<nomasteryoda> shadeofgrey, whazup?
<tomaraya> thoreauputic, did you see my question about the sound? What do you think? Is it a problem with my soundcard, or just that that game doesn't support it?
<shadeofgrey> nom:  nothing much man how are ytou?
<nomasteryoda> nm
<Edge> he i've seen that firefox 1.01 is out (hope that? not to old news). It would be great if there comes a package for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: I don't know, sorry - if sound is working for other apps, then it's probably a configuration issue
<nomasteryoda> gettting ready for our LUG meeting tomorrow
<nomasteryoda> 3 hours
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: or you may be missing a library or something
<nomasteryoda> Alan Hicks of slackware is gonna talk on security
<tomaraya> thoreauputic, I see, I'll check it out... might have to be something i put in the command line or something.
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: I used synaptic, it didn't say anything.
<shadeofgrey> guys i need help getting totem to play DVD's.  I have a really nice sony DVD drive in my comp but it wont  play any of my DVD's
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: try typing `man neverball` or `neverball -help`
<bzbb> logrotate segfaults
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: might give some clues
<shadeofgrey> it says that it couldnt open the source for reading
<tomaraya> I'll do that, thanks. I didn't no that man worked with apps as well.
<shadeofgrey> does that mean the drive isnt mounted?
<tomaraya> know, not no :p little hungover today
<bzbb> alumil, they already have been rotated
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: if there isn't a man page, in debian it's automatically a bug
<alumik> bzbb: maybe there is an option to force te rotation
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: since Ubuntu is Debian based, there will always be some documentation
<thoreauputic> somewhere! *g*
<alumik> logrotate -f /var/log/...
<bzbb> alumik, I just deleted and replaced them with empty files
<bzbb> because they were already rotated
<bzbb> now I have free disk space
<alumik> cool
<bzbb> its nice
<alumik> watch for the permissions
<alumik> apply the same of the old files
<shadeofgrey> okay guys -- i really need help now.  i thought that maybe my DVD drive wasnt mounted so i put the dvd in the drive and hit the 'mount DVD drive' button in my panel and it says :
<bzbb> my 40 gig drive went from 100% to 28% full
<alumik> bzbb: apt-get clean also helps
<bzbb> now I just have to keep an eye on logfile size
<alumik> bzbb: i'd check the logrotate settings, these sizes aren't normal
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Ah, man wasn't very enlightening. Haven't tried help yet. This is all man gave me though.
<tomaraya> OPTIONS
<tomaraya>        The following command-line options are available:
<tomaraya>        [<datadir>] 
<tomaraya>               Run the game with a different data directory
<shadeofgrey> how do i correct this error:
<alumik> -rw-r-----   1 root  adm  315K 2005-02-24 13:28 kern.log.0
<shadeofgrey> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "dvd://", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<alumik> shadeofgrey: dvds with css aren't supported, but you can found the packages on the marillat repository
<Yomega_Killer> where ?
<tomaraya> Can anyone recommend a smaller'ish game I should install?
<tomaraya> Like no more than 50 megs.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: well, frozen-bubble is fun
<bzbb> alumik, those files have no logrotate settings
<bzbb> but I wonder, because they were in filename.0 not filename
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: and it has sound so.. if that works you can narrow your problem down
<tomaraya> Installing right now.
<nicholsc> quick question: how do i access network resources (samba or appletalk) in Ubuntu?
<tomaraya> Man, synpatic sure makes installation easier.
<nicholsc> do i use mount?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: it's kind of addictive, but silly ;-)
<alumik> i prefer apt-get :)
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: I'm all about addicting and silly.
<tomaraya> addictive even.
<thoreauputic> alumik: so do I :)
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: heh
<Yomega_Killer> frozen bubble doesn't work
<thoreauputic> Yomega_Killer: ? works here
<tomaraya> Hmm.. I'm using xchat.. when I autocomplete names it puts a comma in front of it if it's the beginning of the sentence
<Yomega_Killer> it needs additionnal packs (RPM)
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: you can change that in settings
<thoreauputic> Yomega_Killer: no it doesn't - at least not on warty
<alumik> apt-get install package && play "hampserdance.ogg"
<thoreauputic> Yomega_Killer: do you have universe enabled?
<Yomega_Killer> no
<Yomega_Killer> should i activate it ?
<Yomega_Killer> oops
<thoreauputic> Yomega_Killer: yes - frozen-bubble is in universe
<Yomega_Killer> OK then I'll try
<Yomega_Killer> thx
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Weird, started never ball again and the sound works fine now :p
<nicholsc> what type is a mac file share when i use mount?
<thoreauputic> Yomega_Killer: repos under settings in synaptic
<tomaraya> About to check out frozen-bubble
<_jon_> nicholsc: afs?
<nomasteryoda> tomaraya, cool
<nomasteryoda> fb is way cool game
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: ah - a mystery ;)
<Yomega_Killer> OK
<nicholsc> it doesn't list afs as a type
<tomaraya> A mystery I can live with.
<nicholsc> it lists adfs and affs
<tomaraya> nomasteryoda: yeah works for me
<tomaraya> No complaints here
<_jon_> hmm
<raydogg> how do i setup a new video card in ubuntu ?
<_jon_> raydogg: which manufaturer
<raydogg> ati
<_jon_> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<_jon_> ati is on there
<tomaraya> Oh I like this game.. what is this a clone of.. Taito game.. with Bubble Bobble characters
* thoreauputic runs screaming at the mention of ati ....
<_jon_> thoreauputic: the cards are nice, but the drivers are not
<foznot>  my dvd playback with totem-gstreamer is wretched and jerky, any suggestions for a fix?
<_jon_> not streaming dvds
<raydogg> Thanks jon
<_jon_> np raydogg
<thoreauputic> _jon_: yeah, it's just that any time anyone comes in and mentions ati, we know it will be a struggle...
<_jon_> i managed to get my radeon to work on debian a few months ago
<tomaraya> I can't remember the name.. hmm. Puzzle Bobble or something like that.
<_jon_> but since then i've moved on and have a dual display with an nvidia card now
<thoreauputic> _jon_: OTOH, my ati card works fine in the ppc version of Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> but it isn't balazingly fast (I'm not a gamer so I don't care)
<_jon_> thoreauputic: airport express working under ubuntu yet?
<thoreauputic> _jon_: not as far as I know
<Yomega> back
<_jon_> that's what's keeping me from trying the ppc version
<thoreauputic> _jon_: I think it will be a while - broadcom are unco-operative I believe
<bp> hey
<_jon_> i'm getting used to OS X though, so i'm not complaining
<nicholsc> so if i want to mount a directory from a system 134.10.20.22
<nicholsc> what's the command
<bp> can i get ubuntu help in here?
<nicholsc> mount 134.10.20.22:/dir /dirtomount ?
<Yomega> yes
<_jon_> bp: nope you're not allowed
<bp> lol
<shadeofgrey> okay guyts how do i fix this problem:
<thoreauputic> _jon_: OS-X is OK I guess - but I prefer the freedom of linux ( a lot of stuff is inaccessible under OS-X)
<shadeofgrey> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<_jon_> bp: just ask and if somebody can help, they will
<Yomega> OSX powooo
<Yomega> Win powoooo
<Yomega> Linux Mega powoooo
<_jon_> thoreauputic: agreed
<Yomega> lol
<bp> thanx
<shadeofgrey> thorau:  can i ask you to please take a look at my sources.list file and tell me what i did wrong?  i need to install packages from somewhere to get DVD playback to work on Totem
<thoreauputic> Yomega: so what do you use? DOS ? *g*
<bp> ok, im having usb webcam problems
<Yomega> GNU/LINUX DEBIAN UBUNTU LOL
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: it may be the marillat sources are out of sync with Ubuntu atm - don't know
<Yomega> tried Fedora Core2 from red hat -> too many problems
<bp> well...usb problems. usbview says that it cant access /proc/bus/usb.devices
<bp> usb/devices*
<shadeofgrey> thoreauputic:  would you mind taking a look at my sources.list file if i paste it to flood?  the address works okay but gives errors about a key
<thoreauputic> I'll look - no guarantee I'll know :)
<_jon_> shadeofgrey: you might need to install debiankeys
<nicholsc> i get connection refused when i try
<bp> is ubs part of the kernel, or do i have to enable it?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: joined #flood now
<nicholsc> sudo mount 134.10.20.22: /zeus
<shadeofgrey> okay hang onb
<nomasteryoda> shadeofgrey, there you go
<bp> has anyone had any success getting USB devices to work under ubuntu?
<_jon_> bp: my usb printer works fine
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: I'm having some sort of sound card issues here.. it's like games are working with sound intermitantly. STrange.
<tomaraya> Not a huge issue just kind of frustrating.
<_jon_> tomaraya: alsa?
* tuxdisciple mutters
<_jon_> not that i can help, i'm just curious
<bp> jon: ok,  did it just work `out of the box` or did you have to change any configs to get USB working?
<_jon_> out of the box :)
<tuxdisciple> I've discovered that few adventures of mine are as unenjoyable as trying to get Ubuntu functional as a client in a Windows AD w/ Samba Servers
<bp> grrr :P lol
<tomaraya> _jon_: I'm sorry, what's alsa?
<Yomega> sound drv
<Yomega> like oss
<tomaraya> Yeah. Sorry, I'm a total friggin newb.
<tomaraya> How do I check my sound driver?
<Yomega> more powerful, less stable
<_jon_> tomaraya: there are a couple, oss alsa esd
<Yomega> in gnomeconf
<tomaraya> gnomeconf isn't a command.. where do I find it?
<nomasteryoda> tuxdisciple, suse is very good for that
<tomaraya> It looks like alsa is installed in Synaptic, however how do I get to gnomeconf so I can see what sound driver is currently being used?
<michel> hello
<DonL> Hi michel
<michel> Hi Don
<michel> first time here
<DonL> Welcome. I just came in. Pretty quiet tonight so far
<michel> have you been with ubuntu for a long time ?
<tomaraya> Weird, if I start the game in the bash it works fine, but if I start it in gnome no sound
<DonL> Three or four months I guess
<michel> i have been with Fedora for a while and now i have change
<DonL> That was the last distro I used too.
<DonL> Before that it was Mandrake
* _jon_ has been going back and forth between debian and ubuntu for a little while
<michel> i'm not familiar with Ubuntu
<michel> tell me for playing music is it as difficult as Fedora ?
<tomaraya> _jon_, how do I find out what sound driver I'm using?
<DonL> I never had any luck with Debian, although I like it
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: some gnome wrapper script is borked i guess
<OmniColos> any ibook airport savvy folks out there?
<jakejarvis> anyone installed novell's hula on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: sounds like a gnome issue - not a sound problem
<_jon_> tomaraya: i don't remember where to look off the top of my head, and my desktop is 5 hours away so i can't really look right now
<thoreauputic> as such
<OmniColos> I'm trying to get EAP-TTLS on a ibook with airport (not extreme)
<_jon_> OmniColos: on which OS?
<tomaraya> _jon_ *nod*
<DonL> Sorry, michel, were you asking about music?
<_jon_> you can try looking at the sound part of the gnome control center
<tomaraya> Does anyone know how I would find out what sound driver I am currently using?
<michel> yes!!
<tomaraya> How do I access the gnome control center?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya:  lsmod | grep snd
<michel> is it that difficult with Ubuntu
<DonL> michel, that's one thing I've never had problems with. I use a soundblaster live
<DonL> ...and it seems to work flawlessly with any linux I've had
<_jon_> gnome control center is in the system menu on gnome 2.8
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: gnome-control-center , funnily enough ;)
<michel> yes but with Fedora playing some files were quite hard
<DonL> michel, I can't remember all the reasons, but I got fed up with fedora
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: to see a bunch of gnome- commands,  type gnome- <tab> <tab>
<thoreauputic> with the hyphen
<DonL> I think it's because I like apt-get so much
<error_29> DonL, hello.  Your comment inspires me to put my old soundblaster live back in my main box.
<error_29>   Unfortunately, ubuntu and other Debian distros, don't work with my SB Audigy USB2 card.
<michel> for the little that i've seen of Fedora i have found it annoying to search for dependencies
<michel> excuse my english Don
<DonL> error_29, yes, give it a shot. The onboard sound on my Motherboard was giving me grief, so that's what I did
<gpled> anyone install bzflag?
<DonL> michel, no problem with language. I think personally apt-get is superior to rpm
<_jon_> i have
<error_29> DonL:  Cool.  Unfortunately the only other use I have for the Audigy (otherwise fantastic device!) is on my laptop...
<error_29> which is also using ubuntu and won't like it
<tomaraya> Ah. The control center doesn't seemed to tell me what driver I use, but I'm gonna have to create a launcher for it, it looks useful.
<error_29> Unless I can find a driver on the SB site or something
<Faustus> anybody running a 486?
<DonL> error_29, can't hurt to try
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: did you try  lsmod | grep snd ?
<tomaraya> No, I didn't. I will now. Are those two different commands, or do I put in the |?
<error_29> yes, DonL.  I admit to being lazy when it comes to configuing soundcards...
<thoreauputic> Faustus: nah - I use patch cords and vacuum tubes ;)
<DonL> Faustus, I tried to run this on a 486
<gpled> _jon_: how did you install it?
<michel> thanks Don for the help
<error_29> cause I always find them a complete pain in the ass!!!
<DonL> Np.
<_jon_> gpled: apt-get install bzflag
<michel> bye
<DonL> Bye, michel
<gpled> _jon_: i get apt-get install bzflag
<gpled> woops
<gpled> E: Couldn't find package bzflag
<_jon_> apt-cache search bzflag
<thoreauputic> gpled: enable universe
<gpled> thoreauputic: how do i do that?
<DonL> gpled, do you use synaptic?
<error_29> (you know, I love the sound of that command. "Enable Universe!" :)
<thoreauputic> gpled: under settings in synaptic, repositories
<gpled> DonL: I can
<DonL> thoreauputic, snap
<thoreauputic> I think - I'm in fluxbox and I'd need to look...
<server16> what is the password that ubuntu sets for root on a default installation?
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: No, I didn't. I will now. Are those two different commands, or do I put in the |?
<thoreauputic> put in the |
<MoonUnitAlpha> does anyone know how i can get my ipod to not be read only?
<thoreauputic> it pipes the output to grep
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: grep looks for strings (in this case, "snd")
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: snd                    50660  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<StoffBox-Steve> ohh, a quick sleps on the chair is not the best ...
<tomaraya> Doesn't really tell me anything, does it?
<rempresent> what is a good program that is like dreamweaver for liux
<rempresent> linux
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: your driver is snd_intel8x0
<calc> rempresent: nvu
<joeblow1234> rempresent: u could also try quanta
<calc> http://www.nvu.com/
<rempresent> thanks
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: at least, that's the important one
<gpled> thoreauputic: think i have it.  reloading now.  thanks
<thoreauputic> gpled: no worries ;)
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Gotcha. How would I try the one that was suggested earlier?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: modprobe <drivername>
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: but it doesn't sound like your problem is driver related - i think it's a gnome gotcha
<tomaraya> Right.
<tomaraya> No, that makes sense.
<thoreauputic> from what you said
<tomaraya> *nod*
<tomaraya> Totally.
<tomaraya> Sound works fine if I run from bash.
<thoreauputic> exactly
<nomasteryoda> i got amd... 3000+
<nomasteryoda> nice
<gpled> thoreauputic: wa hoo, just got a lot more files i can install :)
<thoreauputic> gpled: yeah - thousands of 'em :)
<tomaraya> Hmm. That's kind of annoying. Oh well, not a huge deal, don't play a lot of games.
<tomaraya> Weird thing is like video players and whatnot seem to be playing fine.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: try running the command by typing alt-F2 and entering it - see if that works
<server16> I just installed ubuntu, itr never prompted for a root password, I've tried some of the obvious ones but they did not work, is there a default that it sets for root?
<MoonUnitAlpha> i'm new to linux and i want to be able to use my ipod, can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> server16: no
<thoreauputic> server16: use sudo or sudo -s with your user password
<_jon_> server16: by default there is no root password
<gpled> server16: do sudo    and put in your user passwd
<server16> alrighty, thx
<DonL> I thought it was annoying at first, but I'm learning to like sudo
<gpled> server16: sudo apt-get install bzflag
<nomasteryoda> DonL, i like opening a "root" terminal and doing commands from there
<gpled> server16: and it will ask you for a passwrd
<gpled> passwd
<thoreauputic> DonL: if you need a root shell for a while, sudo -s is just as easy
<error_29> thoreauputic, may i interrupt the flow here to throw in some effusive praise for
<error_29> the way you help people on this channel
<nomasteryoda> yup
<DonL> I see a root terminal in the Applications drop-down
<thoreauputic> error_29: thank you, appreciated :)
<gpled> off to test bzflag :)
<error_29> I'm learning so  much just whatching you work
<_jon_> here here, thoreauputic is quite helpful
<nomasteryoda> ditto, man
<error_29> (not just about computers, learning about how to help people with tech)
<thoreauputic> it's just my way of paying for my free CDs ;-)
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<_jon_> heh
<error_29> good karma gonna get yet thoreauputic !
<error_29> oops "get you"
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Nope, ALT+F2 didn't do anything. Thanks for the suggestion though, been making 'notes' in a text file.
<DonL> I feel the same way, thoreauputic . All these free cds. What can I help with?
<error_29> "apt-get thoreauputic"
<tomaraya> I keep pressing Windows Key + D to get to the desktop, gotta learn to stop doing that hehe
<thoreauputic> error_29: "unable to authenticate: maybe try --fix-missing?"
<DonL> Is that what those windows keys were for? Never did figure that out
<thoreauputic> error_29: ;-)
<error_29> If it ain't missing, thoreauputic , don't fix it.
<_jon_> could always map the windows key to ctrl or something useful
<thoreauputic> hehe
<error_29> especially if you're talking about a house pet
<tomaraya> _jon_ Yeah, I'll have to figure out how to remap
<_jon_> check in gnome-control-center
<_jon_> :)
<tomaraya> What directory is the floppy? (I'm trying to open a document I have in my floppy drive but I'm not sure how to browse to it)
<tomaraya> _jon_, thanks!
<_jon_> tomaraya: you have to mount it
<DonL> tomaraya, it's in "media"
<neonlightning> can someone send me a pm with all the stuff i should add too source.list
<fr500> neonlightning http://desktopos.com/ubuntu-starter-guide/
<tomaraya> I get this when I try to access the floppy (I was just gonna copy the file over) Unable to mount the selected volume.mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified.. Guess I"ll have to go back to Windows to print that.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: try mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<DonL> I had some major problems with the floppy at one time. It works well now, but it had something to do with the formatting of the disks.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: then cd mount
<thoreauputic> and nautilus .
<thoreauputic> that's a dot
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Yeah, as soon as I typed that in it showed me all my docs on my floppy, nice.
<tomaraya> Thanks again!
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: :) glad it worked
<tomaraya> cd mount didn't do anything though.
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: ah - it just did it automagically
<tomaraya> haha
<DonL> thoreauputic, do you know how to make the change so you can point and click and have the same thing happen everytime?
<tomaraya> Yeah
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: it does that for stuff that's in fstab
<DonL> (I'm a point and click kind of guy)
<thoreauputic> DonL: you go to computer > places in nautilus
<thoreauputic> and click the icon
* _jon_ -> sleep
<DonL> That's the way it works for me now, but it seems to me I had to make some changes for that to happen
<thoreauputic> or you add an applet for mounting removable media on the panel - right click, add the one  you want
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: So now that mount is just going to stay in computer > disks?
<StoffBox-Steve> Guys, when i installed a tools (SIM) thats normaly for KDE under Gome, what libs i needed or what changes i have to make to geht control oder the fontsize and Lang ?
<DonL> The vfat format wasn't recognized for some reason
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: don't quite follow you but, yeah, if it's mounted it should stay there until you unmount it
<StoffBox-Steve> Good moring thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: which is a good idea after you use a floppy
<thoreauputic> morning, StoffBox-Steve
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: if you remove a floppy without unmounting it can mess it up
<linux_galor1> I hardly ever use floppies anymore
<DonL> Some computers don't even offer floppies
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Oh really?
<nomasteryoda> is there a way to change the cursors in ubuntu?
<linux_galor1> yeah I noticed....but you will also notice the same systems have cd-rw
<nomasteryoda> easily?
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: yeah, but ubutu uses automount so - it may not be an issue - i haven't checked that
<tomaraya> So I have to unmount first.
<DonL> linux_galor1, definitely
<error_29> Folks, MoonUnitAlpha had a question earlier about mounting an ipod as not read-only, does that figure into these questions on mounting at all?
<tomaraya> Well, looks straight forward enough, just right click and unmount.
<StoffBox-Steve> thoreauputic, do you know what i needed to get control ober Fontsize and Lang. when i installed a Tool thats normaly for KDE linke SIM ( simple instant messeger ), i googeld but find nothink usefull :(
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: well, I would - to avoid all chance of file corruption
<tomaraya> Gotcha.
<regeya> ot: I see we have a slayer fan here. :-)
<linux_galor1> anyone created a multi sessions CD icon were you can drop files on it...
<johnnybezak> any of you guys used daap?
<tomaraya> regeya \../
<regeya> hehe
<tomaraya> You bet, long time fan.
<regeya> oh crap.  I forgot I had a Safari subscription. :-/
<thoreauputic> StoffBox-Steve: I'm not clear on exactly what you are doing - but you might try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<linux_galor1> I personally just burn things in lots but Ive been asked how to make cd-rw icon were you can just drop file on it and it will burn
<regeya> guess I'll get billed for another month. :-(
<regeya> free money to oreilly from regeya
<tomaraya> That's no good.
<linux_galor1> I know in ubuntu you can burn cd's by just dropping files on a window but thats not quite the same
<intrade> use k3b
<regeya> indeed
<error_29> (well, I tried, MoonUnitAlpha :))
<linux_galor1> naaw k3b isnt an icon
<regeya> why an icon?
<DonL> Well I'm off for now. Good night
<intrade> k3b is drop and drag
<linux_galor1> and this sint for me I can burn cd's from the command line fine this is just something someone has thrown at me
<regeya> I see what you're saying, but I don't see that as the "OMFG THAT RAWKS" type of thing
<linux_galor1> intrade: yeah drop and drag window
<intrade> yup
<regeya> it should be possible to script that sort of thing easily...
<linux_galor1> intrade: Im trying to get a drop and drag icon multi session cd on the desktop
<intrade> ok
* regeya thinks about it, and then stops because he doesn't need it and doesn't care ;-)
<StoffBox-Steve> the problem is, i installed Sim ( simple instant messenger ), but he must get his Gloabl Config like Font and Lang form a KDE file, and thats bad under gnome; the fontsize is Bigger than Big; :( when i installed KDE and configure it.. Sim look nice in Gnome. so i what to know whats files i needed or change so sim get his Global Settings form Gnome
<error_29> linux_galor1, this is probably off the wall, but could there to drop files onto a link to the app that would do the same?
<linux_galor1> intrade: just something that you can do in windows but Im scratching me head on how to do it in Linux
<regeya> then again, I'd like to do drag-and-drop multi-session in OS X too, and scripting such a thing might be neat.  darn you linux_galor1 now I'll have to think about it ;-)
<error_29> sorry, bad typing
<intrade> skype rules
<intrade> sim is ass
<regeya> it should be possible to a.) make an iso of the files you drop on an icon and b.) burn a session to disc; must utilize poopatorium first, though.
<linux_galor1> regeya: someone said I could make a script and the icon runs the script but so far Im not having any luck
<intrade> ok my friends i am out of here back to kanotix
<linux_galor1> regeya: its also multi session
<tomaraya> Once I've mounted the floppy drive, how do I open the file in OpenOffice?
<linux_galor1> regeya: in one case he said he could turn the CD-RW into a hardisk (slow one) and just drop and delete files
<TestDummy> Does Ubuntu have a firewall?
<goldfish> iptables
<goldfish> or something
<TestDummy> Huh?
<TestDummy> Hmm..
<linux_galor1> TestDummy: yes
<error_29> TestDummy, you can try something called Firestarter
<linux_galor1> TestDummy: Linux has a firewall in general built in
<TestDummy> And how would I goabout doing that?
<error_29> really linux_galor1 ?
<TestDummy> Er.. too many replies at once >_<
<error_29> I didn't know that
<linux_galor1> error_29: talking iptables netfilter still need a shell to define the rules
<cisei> TestDummy: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<TestDummy> And from there?
<cisei> TestDummy: then start the application and run the wizard.
<nomasteryoda> guarddog is a good app to configure the firewall
<error_29> ah hah (googling iptables netfilter.  Cool. Thanks)
<TestDummy> Does it show up in a menu or does it have to be called up on a terminal?
<fr500> what would be a good choice to make a nat router on linux?
<TestDummy> Er, or whatever
<fr500> iptables?
<cisei> TestDummy: I think that ubuntuguide.org has an entry.
<linux_galor1> TestDummy: firestarter is a no brainer its a bit like zonelabs
<TestDummy> Ah, alrighty.
<linux_galor1> fr500: man iptables
<TestDummy> I'll try that out then, see if it helps.
<error_29> TestDummy, anyway, you can easily make a launcher for it or add it to a menu if you like
<TestDummy> Okay, will do.
<TestDummy> Thanks.
<fr500> lol, i mean, what is a better choince to make a nat router, iptables or other program
<linux_galor1> fr500: iptables is just that a set of tables that defines how the kernel handles packets
<fr500> do i need iptables  to make nat? can kernel routing hadle it?
<fr500> ok
<fr500> so with kernel i would be able to make it all
<linux_galor1> fr500: yes if iptables is there it should work just need to create a shell script with the rules in it ....easier though just to use a front end like firestarter or shorewall or ipcop
<thor|coffee> fr500: firestarter has a NAT option which is "one click and it's done"
<fr500> oh cool
<fr500> thanks, i'm builiding a Via M1000 htpc+router
<fr500> +access point
<linux_galor1> yeah masq/nat no brainer clicky thing in firestarter you dont actually need the firestarter UI once you have created the firewall because firestarter is in two parts a daemon and a UI....the daemon doesnt need the UI
<fr500> okie
<fr500> +rom
<fr500> oops
<tomaraya> Once I've mounted the floppy drive, how do I open the file in OpenOffice?
<linux_galor1> cool thing is you can copy the shellscript that firestarter creates when you run the wizard and edit a few things in the UI to your liking and put it on another machine to be run when it boots up
<thoreauputic> tomaraya: just navigate to /media/floppy or whatever and open the file
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Ok.
<error_29> re Firestarter, in a previous install (I don't have it now) it drove me crazy showing constant hits.  Then I realized that it was taking hits from the other computer on my lan.  Doh!
<error_29> how do I change that
<tomaraya> I'm just not familiar with the file structure.
<linux_galor1> error_29: you can edit the filter to not show all the none related hits
<error_29> naive question I know, but networks are second only to soundcards in confusing me
<thoreauputic> error_29: hehe - windows computer?
<error_29> yes thoreauputic , how'd you guess ? ;-)
<linux_galor1> error_29: its in the menu look for preferences  then click on filter and just disable all the output stuff
<error_29> thanks linux_galor1
<thoreauputic> error_29: oh, just a lucky stab in the dark ;)
<FAST> anyone know of good free audio composition/effects software?   there was a suite/program i was looking at the other day, but didn't remember to bookmark it :\
<linux_galor1> error_29: yeah firestarter has a habbit of showing lots of stray garbage that has no meaning
<tomaraya> thoreauputic: Strange, it just shows a bunch of files with no names.
<tomaraya> I'll just copy the file over onto the desktop.
<thoreauputic> error_29: winsows does this thing where it broadcasts to the lan
<error_29> "stray garbage that has no meaning" covers a lot of ground in Windows land, that's for sure, linux_galor1
<thoreauputic> error_29: I forget the service - netbios maybe?
<linux_galor1> FAST: lots of stuff like ardour or jammin
<error_29> sorry thoreauputic , I'm clueless
<FAST> ardour! that's it
<linux_galor1> FAST: did you look on www.freshmeat.net
<FAST> i tried installing ardour but had some problems getting the jack sound server working
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<error_29> All I know is one reason I switched to and love ubuntu on my laptop is I got tired of antivirus slowing everything down on
<linux_galor1> FAST: I use Jammin  there is also rosegarden that pretty hard core muso stuff
<error_29> an otherwise fast install of windows xp
<FAST> free stuff?
<shadeofgrey> i just downloaded the openoffice.org installer for 1.1.4 and it claims i cant update it because the previous version was a networkj install
<linux_galor1> FAST: yes
<FAST> thanks
<linux_galor1> FAST: yeah need to have libjack stuff installed
<shadeofgrey> whats a network install, and should i just remove openoffice altogther?  if so how do i do that?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey:  puhleaaase use synaptic or apt-get until you are more familiar with linux
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: the previous one was the default ubuntu install, yes?
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: did you read the install howto with Linux its a two stage thing  need to do a system install then run it as a suer and that sets up the user stuff
* thoreauputic is getting tired: maybe time to sign off
<nano_> got a new installation on a IBM Thinkpad R30 unit.  CD will play music but XMMS will not stream (although it shows it's playing).  Any suggestions?
<tomaraya> Night thoreauputic, thanks for all the help.
<thoreauputic> welcome. tomaraya :)
<error_29> nano_, is it mp3's you're trying?
<shadeofgrey> yes the previous install was a ubuntu default installation
<nano_> no i'm just running the stream from the shoutcast servers.
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: and you should just have used synaptic and installed the new version it would have just gone straight in
<shadeofgrey> the installer claims all i have to do is type setup -net and it'll update itself
<ells> tritium: hey what is up?
<nano_> like with smoothjazz.com
<shadeofgrey> i think im going to try that and see what happens
<error_29> I think, nano_ you may still need some multimedia plug-ins that don't come with ubuntu install
<shadeofgrey> because i dont know how to update it using synaptic
<shadeofgrey> is there any such thing as apt-get update <package>?
<nano_> like what do you have in mind, error_29?  this works fine on my desktop unit.
<error_29> ubuntu on the desktop, nano?
<tritium> ells, hey there.
<tritium> Not much.  You?
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: you missed the point the whole idea of Ubuntu/Debian is all the packages are setup debugged and configured "for your desktop" if you download stuff and install the installers dont interface with your desktop well in many cases to icons are missing things are missing in your menu's etc ..the package manager and the packages dont just install software they configure the install too
<nano_> yes, error_29, i have a Compaq non-laptop type computer that I run Ubuntu on.  XMMS and the whole sound gig works fine on it.
<nano_> error_29: what's odd is some of the sound works but others (like xmms) doesn't.
<FAST> how is it that i;m supposed to start the jack audio server?
<error_29> well, nano_, if you're sure you've got all the same plug-ins for streaming media on both boxes, then i don't know
<bl4cks4ils> hey
<shadeofgrey> linux_ga:  okay - but how do i update it with synaptic?  there are a BUNCH of listings for openoffice and all i want to do isupdate it to 1.1.4
<nano_> error_29: I'll double check.  Thanks for the lead!
<shadeofgrey> and using apt-get is the same as using the visual synaptic installer right?
<error_29> sure, nano_
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: pick the core package for openoffice and what you need will be downloaded
<bl4cks4ils> i'm using ubuntu ppc. is there a way i can get java and flash to work in my web browser?
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: yeppers
<nano_> error_29: I'll use synaptic to d/l all the xmms stuff.  Maybe that will fix it.
<linux_galor1> nano_: might be your missing the xmms-also plugin'
<linux_galor1> nano_: sorry xmms-alsa
<error_29> nano_ I only installed xmms yesterday myself, and I think possibly it likes a log-out log back in to configure itself, but I'm not sure
<nano_> roger that, linux_galor1
<nano_> thanks for the help.   i'll check it out.  laters.
<linux_galor1> is jre on the Ubuntu servers ....I dont know because I manually installed JRE 1.5.0
<ells> tritium: I got my new computer together. the new board has video onboard and doe not play well with linux
<Ainvar> will there be an iso for i686 machines?
<shadeofgrey> okay...  synaptic shows the 2.0 core - but thats an alpha version... the latest stable is 1.1.4 and its not in the list
<shadeofgrey> so now what?
<ells> tritium: it talks about the frame buffer
<Quest-Master> linux_galor1
<Quest-Master> It isn't
<linux_galor1> Quest-Master: ooh well
<error_29> bl4cks4ils, check the info on here: http://ubuntuguide.org/ if you haven't already.  Not sure if it covers ppc though
<Quest-Master> Somebody personally compiled there own .debs, but they aren't supported
<tritium> ells, what video chip?
<ells> sis
<ells> tritium: i believe
<tritium> hmm
<linux_galor1> bl4cks4ils: goto  http://java.sun.com  download JRE 1.5.0  and then you have to create a link to your mozilla/firefox plugins directory  explain that when you have jre
<ells> tritium: I guess I will be forced to put windows on my new machine
<ells> tritium: at least for now.
<tritium> linux_galor1, you can use java-package to build your own java .deb
<shadeofgrey> linux_galor:  theres no 1.1.4 listed in synaptic - just 2.0 -- so what do i do?
<bl4cks4ils> i have jre installed.
<tritium> ells, you're sure there's no support for that chip?
<shadeofgrey> hiya tritium
<shadeofgrey> hows it goin
<tritium> ells, what does lspci tell you it is?
<tritium> shadeofgrey, fine, thanks.  Yourself?
<ells> tritium: i tried to install ubuntu and it locked up trying to enable the fram buffer or something
<linux_galor1> tritium: dont know never done it but I cant see why not its just a tarball after you run the binary license
<shadeofgrey> tritium:  im okay.  would be better if i knew how to update openoffice to 1.1.4
<linux_galor1> tritium: need to add some scripting to create the links
<shadeofgrey> tritium:  synaptic only lists 2.0 alpha as an upgrade -- and from what ive read 2.0 is still VERY unstable
<tritium> linux_galor1, it's up to you, but it's definitely possible
<tritium> shadeofgrey, it isn't working quite as well yet, yes
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: wait a few weeks and it will be the default lol
<tritium> shadeofgrey, and even in hoary, the highest stable version at the moment is 1.1.3
<shadeofgrey> i think i may just say screw it and install 2....  1.1.3 has bugs in it that are really bothering me....
<FAST> so do you have to be a rocket scientist to know how to run jackd audio server? jesus
<shadeofgrey> how long till the stable 2.0 is released?
<shadeofgrey> anybody know?
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: the 1.9/2.0 stuff has been going for a long time now
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: I was told this 1/4
<tritium> shadeofgrey, you can have it installed along with 1.1.3
<linux_galor1> reviews of OOo 2.0 have been good
<shadeofgrey> well.. i just selected 2 and said apply.  that should upgrade 1.1.3 right?
<linux_galor1> now have an access like database
<shadeofgrey> or do i have to remove 1.1.3 first?
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: yep
<shadeofgrey> yep i have to remove it or yep its okay
<tritium> shadeofgrey, no.  I have both installed right now.
<tritium> It should install without removing 1.1.3
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: hmm last time I did the debian update of OOo I had to remove it before the install
<shadeofgrey> then how do i remove 3?
<tritium> you don't have to unless you want to
<tritium> if you do, use apt, or synaptic, or tool of your choice
* linux_galor1 pokes TongMaster
<tritium> Hi jordi_
<shadeofgrey> i have a question -- why is iut that when yo7u completely remove stuff it has to INSTALL packages first?
<shadeofgrey> that makes no sense to me
<FAST> is there a gui program for starting/configuring  jack audio server?
<ells> tritium: I will probably have to go buy a nice agp card
<ells> tritium: my old agp wont fit on this new board
<tritium> ells, did you check out lspci output?  what chip is it?
<ells> tritium: the slot seems to be different
<GooseyGoose> hey peoples
<GooseyGoose> what's specific to ubuntu ?
<GooseyGoose> or attractive ?
<ells> tritium I will have to wiat a sec
<GooseyGoose> in anyones retrospective
<Yomic> Free CDs Goose :D
<GooseyGoose> who's using it
<ells> tritium: I am putting xp on it
<Yomic> ;P
<rt> it fits on one cd. :-)
<ells> tritium: unfortunately
<tritium> ells, eww
* rt hates these mammoth distributions.
<ells> tritium: I know
<ells> tritium: something to do with the frame buffer
<Yomic> Goose: There is also a huge community of people which is useful for help and actual development of the OS.
<error_29> GooseyGoose, read this channel for a while and those questions will be answered in the course of time
<GooseyGoose> just did
<GooseyGoose> not all in entirety
<rt> i like ubuntu because for the most part it seems like it just works.
<GooseyGoose> I mean, just started.
<GooseyGoose> also pulling down a simply 560 MB iso
<GooseyGoose> simple<-
<rt> you install it, it doesn't require a lot of attention.
<GooseyGoose> any pitfalls to look out for ?
<GooseyGoose> from personal experience in here ?
<rt> updates are pretty easy.
<jakejarvis> i'm trying to install automake from the ftp.cygnus.com location and can't get to it - getting a login error - anyone know of any mirrors?
<goldfish> it wont crash like wondows does
<goldfish> look out for that
<GooseyGoose> I saw someone two eves ago claiming happy success getting mono 1.1.4 on their ubuntu
<goldfish> *windows
<Yomic> Haha, Goldfish.
<goldfish> :)
<Yomic> ;D
<GooseyGoose> cygnus - heh, I went for that name in the 80's
<goldfish> I am a n00b to linux, but ubuntu seems great.
<GooseyGoose> for Cygnus Software,  and probably 1,000 other people. lol
<ells> tritium: have agp cards changed the way the fit in the slots? just curious
<goldfish> HAsnt crashed once.
* Yomic is a n00b too.
<GooseyGoose> until the meteor hits, we're all n00bs
* jakejarvis is a n00b three.
<tritium> ells, no
<goldfish> lol
<GooseyGoose> then hmm.. I don't know what we are
<Yomic> I don't even know how to setup an internet connecion :(
<GooseyGoose> notta notta notta, not going to work here anymore <- office space
<ells> my old agp card wont fit in this new slot
<ells> tritium: i got it for my old desktop
<GooseyGoose> slot problems eh ?
<Yomic> GG: I believe you have my stapler.
<ells> sort of
<GooseyGoose> M: burn this whole building down...
<GooseyGoose> M: There's no salt in my margarita, I could take my business to another resort you know...  last scene I think.
<GooseyGoose> any ubuntu specific features ?
<ells> tritium: they must have changed the way they fit into the newer boards
<GooseyGoose> I mean, what defines ubuntu ?
<GooseyGoose> pure curiosity as to others insights here
<Enmity> how hard is it to set up a laptop as a smtp server to send mail?
<tritium> ells, I don't think so, but I haven't bought hardware in a long tie
<tritium> time
<rt> it's like debian, but frequently released and without all the irritation.
<ells> tritium: that is what I mean. i got this card almost 6 years ago
<tritium> GooseyGoose, have you checked out the website/wiki/forums?
<GooseyGoose> Ubuntu is an African word, which has been described as "too beautiful to translate into English". The essence of ubuntu is that "a person is a person through other people". It describes humanity as "being-with-others" and prescribes what "being-with-others" should be all about. Ubuntu emphasises sharing, consensus, and togetherness. It's a perfect concept for Free Software and open source. Here's a great article that describes Ubunt
<GooseyGoose> wow
<GooseyGoose> this matches almost identically with what I'VE come up with after 30 +  revolutions around the sun
<GooseyGoose> this ubuntu in concept -
<goldfish> haha
<GooseyGoose> that's terrific, that's wow -
* Yomic just got his CDs in the mail for Ubuntu yesterday ^_^
<GooseyGoose> that's crossing the line mayaaahen
<tritium> ells, they made agp cards six years ago?
<GooseyGoose> no, seriously, that's embedded spiritual foundation -
<GooseyGoose> that's a beeeeet more than a capitalistic model can offer, in a real good way
<GooseyGoose> I've literally been contemplating lately that we are more our selves through others than not
<GooseyGoose> and here I read ubuntu definition - jeebus
<Quest-Master> Yomic: Are you the Yomic from Gaming World? :o
<GooseyGoose> that's just - hmmm... killer.
<goldfish> well......
<tritium> ells, I think you have a standard pci slot and card
<LinuxJones> GooseyGoose, can yoiu please shorten ur name please ?
<GooseyGoose> all I want it for is a dev platform. sure.
<goldfish> haha
<Yomic> QM: Yes, I am.
<LinuxJones> tty :)
<Yomic> What's up QM :D
<Sinistar> yeah, that name is a bit - rough - sry bout that
<Quest-Master> Haha.
<Quest-Master> :D
<goldfish> whhy the name shorten request?
<goldfish> -h
<Sinistar> just look above - heh
<Yomic> rami told me to ask you about linux and such :D
<Quest-Master> Awesome.
<LinuxJones> goldfish, can you please shorten ur name ??
<Sinistar> I was rotating video games I enjoyed last eve, that works.
<goldfish> haha
<goldfish> LinuxJones: no
<goldfish> :)
<LinuxJones> :)
<goldfish> well i could
* rt could try shortening his nick.
<goldfish> if u really want
<LinuxJones> nah
<Sinistar> rt it is as if it is
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> shit
<goldfish> 4:38am
<neiras> Hi there... how can I get a list of devices on my ISA bus?
<goldfish> i need bed
<LinuxJones> goldfish, 00:38 here
<tomaraya> GooseyGoose is only one character more than LinuxJones :S
<neiras> Wow, Ubuntu is as bad as WoW for sucking life away eh :D
<LinuxJones> tomaraya, I wasn't getting my Long Name Props :)
<tomaraya> neiras, nothing is as bad as WoW for sucking life away
<tomaraya> LinuxJones: Word up.
<ells> tritium: I am certain my card is agp
<Sinistar> tomaraya - now that you mention it, heh.  Now, the iteration of Goose
<LinuxJones> :D
<Sinistar> I was Moose yesterday
<neiras> tomaraya, true, true
<Sinistar> MooseyMoose, then GooseyMoose  - it's all good.
<neiras> tomaraya, It works great under Ubuntu eh
<Sinistar> in fact,
<Sinistar> considering ubuntu - and my newly discovered encounter with its meaning - heh
<FAST> is there a gui program for starting/configuring  jack audio server? :\
<Sinistar> AND that it's about where I'm at with looking at things conincidently -
<tritium> ells, your new card, yes.  But I think your mobo has a standard pci slot
<Sinistar> I'd say - that ubuntu might be a good name for my ideal revision of IRC RFC 1459
<Sinistar> to allow for truly anonymous - re-use of group shared nick
<tomaraya> neiras, I've heard of a few people having problems with it. To be honest with you I'm still switching over to Windows XP to play it. :p I'm a newb though, this is only day three or four.. as soon as I figure out how to open Word docs with OpenOffice off a floppy drive ..
<Sinistar> not unlike in published symposiums
<Sinistar> this feature is not available in RFC 1459
<tomaraya> then I won't ever need to boot into XP anymore!
<Sinistar> and I think, would be 'ubuntu'
<Sinistar> in concept
<Quest-Master> Yomic: Installed Ubuntu yet?
<tritium> ells, please run lspci
<Sinistar> promoting a topic centric dialogue, as there would be no GooseyGoose
<neiras> tomaraya, at the office we are getting better framerates than we get under windows - our only issues have been mouse cursor stuff
<ells> tritium: okay
<BrianAnthony> can someone please tell me how to stop vesafb from loading?
<BrianAnthony> It's crashing X and my computer
<Sinistar> there would be 'Disciple' and 'Landrew' as the only nicks ever used.
<tomaraya> neiras, that's awesome. It's great to hear that it runs better.
<ells> tritium: will that work within windows
<tritium> BrianAnthony, you can blacklist it by putting it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<tritium> ells, no
<Sinistar> can I trust VMWare with Ubuntu ?
<tritium> ells, do you have a live CD?
<neiras> tomaraya, RAM is the kicker - the reason it works better under Linux is that it swaps less
<BrianAnthony> tritium: I've put it in there, but it still loads
<ells> tritium: yes
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: I stole your modems =P
<tritium> BrianAnthony, another module probably depends on it
<neiras> tomaraya, get a gig of ram and there's no jerkiness in Ironforge
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony?
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: oh, yeah
<Amaranth> cool
<msg43> how stable is ubuntu hoary?
<tomaraya> neiras, it's about time I upgrade to a gig.
<tomaraya> I'm gonna take off for the night, night.
<Amaranth> msg43: Are you comfortable with a command line?
<msg43> Amaranth: Some what
<Yomic> How do you setup a Cable connection in Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Yomic: Hook the modem to your ethernet card and turn the computer on.
<tritium> ells, use that live CD.  If you run lspci, you can ascertain if you have AGP
<tritium> there's also lspci -v
<ells> tritium: cool
<Amaranth> tritium: Pretty sure -vv and -vvv will show even more. :D
<msg43> Amaranth: I need to get ndiswrapper working and I need the kernel / header and someone told me I sould use hoary
<Amaranth> +ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> doh, that isn't in the bot
<Yomic> Amaranth: Sounds difficult. How would go about turning your computr on?
<Yomic> Heh.
<Yomic> ;P
<Amaranth> msg43: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<msg43> I can never find ndiswrapper-utils on my woary cd or the current stable final realse
<Enmity> Is it possible to send mail straight from your laptop from an internet cafe without and ISP or accound or SMTP server?
<msg43> amaranth: is hoary stabel that all I want to know
<cj> help!
<MoonUnitAlpha> does anyone here have experience with an ipod on ubuntu?
<cj> I can't get my cisco aironet to work with stable
<Amaranth> msg43: I haven't used it in a month, I dunno.
<Esteban4> does anyone know the compatibility of sapire ATI radeon cards like x300 or x700 with ubuntu?
<msg43> oh ok
<Amaranth> Esteban4: Check ATI's website. If their binary driver for linux supports it it should run ok.
<mebaran151> esteban
<mebaran151> the linux driver works
<Esteban4> awesome..thanks
<mebaran151> but not all the advance features run
<mebaran151> I want cheese
<johnnybezak> clear
<ells> tritium: I ran it, what am I looking for
<tritium> AGP
<MoonUnitAlpha> does anyone know how to get automounted devices to be read/write and not read only?
<cj> MoonUnitAlpha: filesystem?
<ells> it says pci/agp
<MoonUnitAlpha> hfsplus
<tritium> ells, paste it on pastebin?
<johnnybezak> ipod?
<ells> tritium: paste bin?
<MoonUnitAlpha> yep
<ells> I can just retype it
<johnnybezak> is it just in fstab?
<MoonUnitAlpha> even after i added a line for it in the fstab, it still wouldn't let me write to it
<MoonUnitAlpha> probably i'm putting something in wrong
<johnnybezak> i'm not sure man
<MoonUnitAlpha> it used to work in debian, but since i switched to ubuntu, it mounts as read only for some reason
<ells> Tritium: 000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M 661FX/M661MX741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP
<johnnybezak> wild guess: could you just change the permissions of the /dev file?
<MoonUnitAlpha> when i select the device as it shows up on the desktop, i can't change the permissions
<MoonUnitAlpha> any idea how i can do that?
<johnnybezak> yeah just do it from cli
<ells> tritium: you still there
<MoonUnitAlpha> kinda new to the linux thing, what is that?
<johnnybezak> type sudo chmod 755 /dev/whatevertheipodis
<cj> anyone have experience with cisco aironet 340 on ubuntu
<neiras> Wow, that's great to see,,, Really new people using Ubuntu
<johnnybezak> or hang on wait a sec
<lynrob> please help me mount plex writer
<MoonUnitAlpha> i had some help getting debian up and going, but i hate windows, so i wanted to switch
<johnnybezak> MoonUnitAlpha: give me one sec and i'll get the command for you
<MoonUnitAlpha> nthanks
<tritium> ells, yes
<tritium> ells, is the slot brown?
<tritium> or white?
<ells> yes
<ells> brown
<tritium> yeah, that sounds like an agp slot
<ells> tritium: i took my old agp and tried to put it in my new computer
<johnnybezak> MoonUnitAlpa: whats the /dev/ address fro the ipod
<MoonUnitAlpha> sda3
<ells> tritium: I really think that agp card slotting has changed
<ells> since 99
<tritium> ells, you might have a PCI Express
<johnnybezak> ok type sudo chown yourusername /dev/sda
<johnnybezak> then type
<ells> tritium: really
<johnnybezak> chmod 755 /dev/sda
<ells> tritium: how would one know
<tritium> ells, you just bought a new mobo?
<Gor1> Having some problems with backports here.  I added "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main" to my /etc/apt/sources.list.  Specifically I am after thunderbird 1.0.  But when I reload in synaptic, all I am seeing is mozilla-thunderbird 0.8.  Any thoughts?
<ells> yes
<ells> tritium: my doc says it has a 8X/4X slot
<tritium> ells, don't know without seeing it then
<ells> tritium: I took it from my old board and attmpted to put it on my new board, no dice Chicago
<srid> how to send mouse-right-click even when a particular 'key' is pressed?
<MoonUnitAlpha> stupid thing still tells me it's a read only disk
<johnnybezak> MoonUnitAlpha
<MoonUnitAlpha> yes?
<johnnybezak> did you type that first command with /dev/sda3 and instead of yourusername your actual user name
<johnnybezak> whats your user name?
<MoonUnitAlpha> adam
<MoonUnitAlpha> yeah
<Gor1> Actually MoonUnitAlpha I believe changing the permissions of the dev node will not alter your permissions to the device itself.  Do you actually have it mounted in rw mode?
<MoonUnitAlpha> i at least do know that much, thankfully ;-)
<johnnybezak> Gor1: you take over :) i'm only guessing :)
<MoonUnitAlpha> well, ubuntu is automounting it
<MoonUnitAlpha> i tried putting a line in the fstab, didn't seem to make any difference
<Gor1> what is the line you put into the fstab?
<MoonUnitAlpha> /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 hfsplus rw,user 0 0
<error_29> hey MoonUnitAlpha -- glad to see you persevering ... :-)
<MoonUnitAlpha> i've never met a computer problem i couldn't work through, i won
<MoonUnitAlpha> let this be the first
<MoonUnitAlpha> besides, i hate windows enough that i'm willing to put up with a bit of learning to not have to use it
<Lorchaos> hehe welcome to the club
<johnnybezak> haha you haven't been using linux long have you :P
<johnnybezak> jk
<compmanio36> only reason I keep windows around is for gaming
<compmanio36> and DVD stuff
<Lorchaos> use cedega
<Lorchaos> or a Xbox
<Lorchaos> :/
<compmanio36> eh, true
<error_29> my feelings too MoonUnitAlpha , (tho' I don't put up with the learning, I thrive on it)
<MoonUnitAlpha> well, i'd been running debian for about 5 months, had some help setting it up
<compmanio36> can't afford a console
<Gor1> wait, MoonUnitAlpha you are mounding it as a hfsplus filesystem?  I thought iPOD's were vfat
<MoonUnitAlpha> got annoyed with some things about debian, so i switched
<error_29> good thing, cause I also have to do a lot of relearning :(
<MoonUnitAlpha> well, the ones that are meant for mac osx
<compmanio36> and I need to get the gumption to grapple with Cedega
<MoonUnitAlpha> come as hfsplus
<MoonUnitAlpha> it had worked fine in debian
<johnnybezak> MoonUnitAlpha: heres the howto i used to get a mac ipod working with ubuntu
<johnnybezak> http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<johnnybezak> Gor1: hfsplus for mac formatted ipods
<johnnybezak> search for "Thomas McMahon" (thats me)
<Amaranth> Gor1: They use either HFS+ or FAT32. The FAT32 ones suck because there are chars you can't include in file names when using it. HFS+ allows everything except :/
<johnnybezak> and after that is how i did it
<Amaranth> That's a colon and the char after was supposed to be a period. :P
<regeya> with hfs and hfs+, colons signify folders
<regeya> sure, os x uses forward slashes as it should, but colons also signify folders...maybe that's just a mac classic thing
<regeya> just try to convince long-time mac users to not use forward slashes in filenames; it's impossible
<regeya> way offtopic: at the office I work at, people like to add "*" to the beginning of important files instead of using labels
<MoonUnitAlpha> i'm just curious why it mounted as read only
<regeya> and if it's more important, more than one wildcard
<johnnybezak> MoonUnitAlpa: I can't tell you man sorry :P
<regeya> so it's fun when I run across "*******IMPORTANT DONT F'IN TRASH"
<compmanio36> LOL
<johnnybezak> thats screwed
<ells> trtium: I just checked and they have changed the agp slot and cards, because of voltage
<StoffBox-Steve> OT *lol* regeya > *********************************[The/Perfekt\Tea]   <<< user how use think like this .... oh god ... a buy you a shotgun *GG*
<regeya> hehe
<regeya> working with a mixed os x/mac classic environment really sharpened my shellscripting skills
<StoffBox-Steve> be back.. time for a new Perfekt Tea ^^
<error_29> Where I work, people think the mouse will pee in your hand from fright if you click the right button.
<regeya> HEH
<regeya> back in 1984, we had one button and we liked it!
<compmanio36> LOL
<error_29> and fifteen thousand emacs key bindings
<error_29> er, I guess not
<error_29> (ignorant nooooob here!)
<compmanio36> i love that on mac's w/ their one button mice you have to press ctrl to act as a right mouse button.......took me forever to learn that
<regeya> really shocks me that modern macs still ship with one button mice...especially since they're shipping Aquafied OpenStep these days...anyway...
<regeya> ever price a real apple one-button mouse, like the ones that ship with Macs?  last time I checked, they were $60.
<error_29> I'm hating this "press both buttons to simulate middle click" crap.  On a laptop.
<compmanio36> and the fact that they are so freaking long?  like it doesn't fit to your hand
* OrangeSlice clicks his middle mouse button
<OrangeSlice> whee
<regeya> also, the cords wear out quickly (at least they do in my experience)
<regeya> okay, I'm really sorry for being so offtopic in #ubuntu.  I'll stop, promise. :-)
<error_29> Apple design should come with warning, look don't touch.
<error_29> but I want a mac mini anyway
<regeya> heh...cute l'il buggers, aren't they?
<MoonUnitAlpha> well i have a mac laptop which i really like, but i have more music on my desktop, which is why i want the ipod to work with that ;-)
<Faustus> does anyone know if you can set a 486s bios to boot from CD_
<error_29> yeah regeya, if they had a line in, more memory and a couple more usb ports I'd be sold
<compmanio36> if I could get a mac like I can a PC I would have one as a second PC
<compmanio36> computer anyways
<sjoerd> Faustus: very very small chance that it supports that
<compmanio36> faustus, ain't gonna happen
<compmanio36> just too old
<Faustus> k causeI cuold figure out how to do that.  I rearrainged boot order from A to C to C to A without luck
<johnnybezak> Faustus: hehe really eekin the life out of the old hardware :)
<compmanio36> create a boot disk, like Win98 emergency disk, and that should let you run CD
<Faustus> Well I just picked up a moniter for this pc I want to fool around with.  I usually run debian-ubuntu on macs
<compmanio36> unless.......uh...you are trying to install ubuntu...........LOL
<compmanio36> :P
<Faustus> coupmanio36: are you saying ubutnu will not install onto to a 486?
<compmanio36> it will, but it will not boot from cd, and a 98 boot disk will not recognize the linux file system on an ubuntu install cd
<compmanio36> I am sure there is a way to do it, but you need to find a way to do it from a linux boot disk
<Faustus> thnks
<StoffBox-Steve> check this > http://www.ipt.ntnu.no/~knutb/linux486/linux486.html < maybe there is help
<Faustus> right on!
<regeya> last I knew, the stock ubuntu kernel didn't have compiled-in support for trivial things like, oh, ide.
* regeya digs on the CD to see if there's a bootroot combo somewhere
<StoffBox-Steve> there is regeya i know.. i look yesterday for a Netboot image :)
<ells> trtium: you still there
<ells> tritium: you still there
<tritium> yes
<ells> tritium: I found out that agp card slots have changed
<tritium> Is that so?
<ells> yeap
<ells> since about 2000
<ells> mine was before
<tritium> I see
<ells> my loss
<tritium> sorry
<ells> tritium: no problem, can you walk me through remote desktop
<ells> with windows pro
<ells> tritium: it asks for certain things
<tritium> ells, possibly
<ells> okay, do you want to go private for this one
<tritium> I guess
<ells> okay
<johnnybezak> *wolf whistles*
<TestDummy> Er, I'm having a little trouble with Firestarter.
<mebaran151> TestDummy, what does it do
<TestDummy> Well, it seems on boot I have to start it manually though terminal then every few minutes it seems to go off and have to restart
<mebaran151> it is on
<mebaran151> I wouldnt worry to hard
<mebaran151> it is only a frontend to iptables
<TestDummy> Not to mention have to unplug and plug back in my modem like three times after boot to get the connection
<mebaran151> which probably loaded
<mebaran151> hmm
<TestDummy> Well, I'm not sure if it starts up or not
<TestDummy> Frontend eh?
<TestDummy> Well, it says it's disabled when it goes off..
<TestDummy> Blah
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> that means iptables is sort of messing up
<mebaran151> your problem isnt firestarter
<mebaran151> it is iptables
<mebaran151> which is kernel based
<sri> hey is 2.6.10-4 still unstable?
<sri> someone was saying that linux-image-2.6.10-4 was causing problems
<sri> it just downloaded for me and I want t omake sure I don't get nailed by instability
<delltony> what is a good download manager i can't get d4x to work for some reason keep getting gtk-critical errors
<delltony> gdk-critical i mean
<Esteban4> not to be the newbie here, but i really would like to build a shuttle box, preferably intel, but most of the parts I would like to build it with havent shown up on the wiki... does anyone know or have extensive knowledge of ubuntu and shuttle boxes by any chance
<Sinistar> why shuttle ?
<Esteban4> b/c of their small form factor
<Sinistar> i see
<Sinistar> clear
* rt pats his aging (but now properly functioning) sv24 shuttle box.
<shadeofgrey> whats thebest CD burning program thats graphical for ubuntu?
<MoonUnitAlpha> k3b is what i use shadeofgrey
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: your kidding Ubuntu has a built in burner
<OrangeSlice> cdrdao!
<OrangeSlice> oh, wait, graphical
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: Nautilus the file browser can burn CD's on the fly
<OrangeSlice> graveman is nice, for gnome.
<OrangeSlice> k3b is very advanced, but for KDE (have to install libs)
<MoonUnitAlpha> i'm just too used to using nero...
<johnnybezak> k3b is like nero
<linux_galor1> naaaw Ive used ubuntu and it has a simple rig for burning it uses Nautilus as the graphical front end
<johnnybezak> its pretty dam sweet
<OrangeSlice> yeah k3b is the linux equivalent
<linux_galor1> yeah k3b is pretty cool but Ubuntu uses gtk desktop by default
<OrangeSlice> an example of open source matching commercial software
<shadeofgrey> can i do apt-get install k3b?
<MoonUnitAlpha> yep
<OrangeSlice> and 60mb of kdelibs :) hehe
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: you can but it will download about 20 packages because it uses the kde desktop
<shadeofgrey> wait
<shadeofgrey> if i use k3b that means i have to switch from gnome to KDE?
<OrangeSlice> I'd really reccomend graveman, it's nice, easy to use, and for gnome.
<johnnybezak> it wont download all the kde stuff though will it?
<johnnybezak> shadeofgrey: no
<MoonUnitAlpha> nah, it'll run in gnome, just has to load kde libs
<OrangeSlice> kdeinit >.>
<OrangeSlice> memory hog
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: read the Ubuntu howto on there home page you can use nautilus just drop the files on the cd
<OrangeSlice> nautilus burner works great, but only does data cd's
<shadeofgrey> i tried to use the nautilus thing.  it crashes the whole system totally
<johnnybezak> shadeofgrey: just like in explorer on windows
<johnnybezak> lol
<OrangeSlice> if you want audio or vcd or anything else, you're kinda screwed there.
<shadeofgrey> so
<linux_galor1> there is also cdroast  thats gtk
<OrangeSlice> which is where apps like k3b come in
<OrangeSlice> or graveman, or coaster
<shadeofgrey> if i download and install k3b it WONT change my window manager from gnome at all?
<OrangeSlice> or the all-powerful cdrdao console burner
<OrangeSlice> no, it won't
<delltony> whats a good download manager you can use with flashgot ?
<shadeofgrey> can graveman do everything k3b can?
<OrangeSlice> it will not install kde, only kde libraries alowing you run run kde apps in gnome
<delltony> i can't get d4x or kget to work right
<OrangeSlice> no, probably not.  but graveman is still nice :)
<shadeofgrey> i just dont want to lose my whole system...  ive worked like hell to get this thing the way i want it
<shadeofgrey> is there a front end i can dload for cdrdao?
<OrangeSlice> lots of burning apps are secretly cdrdao frontends
<johnnybezak> why not just get k3b who cares about the extra libs
<OrangeSlice> k3b is a cdrdao frontend :p
<OrangeSlice> well, partially
<OrangeSlice> k3b uses cdrdao
<OrangeSlice> but it does a lot of other things too
<linux_galor1> http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=burning&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<linux_galor1> lots of burning apps
<shadeofgrey> okay.  i just sold my soul...  apt-get install k3b
<johnnybezak> shadeofgrey: it doesnt matter itll work fine
<cj> http://gallery.colliertech.org/gallery/Scarlets-Laptop
<cj> running ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> id really like to run superrkaramba so i can get my system to look like os x
<shadeofgrey> but that means totally switching to kde
<johnnybezak> shadeofgrey: its a bit of a hack
<johnnybezak> how come?
<OrangeSlice> os x look:  gnome applications panel to top of screen
<linux_galor1> hmm a good burner is one of those holes that need fixing in Ubuntu
<OrangeSlice> :p
<johnnybezak> the transparency isnt actually transparent
<johnnybezak> it just shows the desktop
<johnnybezak> to get proper os x i candy well have to wait for the damage and composite extensions to get stable
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: need to get xorg with the OpenGL transparency patch
<linux_galor1> shadeofgrey: maybe next release of Ubuntu (stable)
<linux_galor1> johnnybezak: been using the OpenGL patch with Xfree86 now for well over a year works fine
<linux_galor1> Linspire ver 5.0 now comes with true transparency by default
<johnnybezak> linux_galor1: yeah thats true, it's just not stable yet thats all :)
<Yomic> My dad just came in here complaining: "Since 80% of the hard-drive is being used, that's why it crashes so much. You need to reformat it and reinstall windows so I can install Norton-Internet Security."
<linux_galor1> johnnybezak: hasnt crashed on me for ages
<Yomic> I hate it when people who know nothing about computers try to tell you the hows and whys of computers.
<linux_galor1> Yomic: you know nortons internet security stuff has been hacked
<Yomic> I do know that.
<Yomic> My dad is stupid. :)
<Yomic> When it comes to computers and such.
<regeya> I cringe any time I see the name 'Norton'
<linux_galor1> Yomic: yeah symantic has also been hacked....not only that symantic installs the trojon lol
<pussfeller> did someone tell him he needs norton internet security to protect against hackers or something] 
<Yomic> Probably.
<compmanio36> Norton also uses WAY too many sys resources
<Yomic> I told him norton was 'decent' for windows.
<Yomic> Indeed.
<pussfeller> that norton stuff ruins systems
<da_bon_bon> YAY! hoary gaim is updated to 1.1.3 ...
<regeya> took me ages to convince the mac zealots at work to STOP USING NORTON PRODUCTS.
<compmanio36> my dad had it, his system crashes more than mine, when I run all freeware stuff
<Yomic> mac < *
<pussfeller> get him clamav for win
<linux_galor1> Yomic: just put zonealarm on it....although tell him "Officially" Microsoft says not to connect windows directory to the internet but use a NAT/Firewall/Router between the windows machine and the internet
<regeya> www.clamwin.net
<regeya> Yomic: this from an XP user, eh?
<Yomic> Win98SE
<Yomic> :P
<pussfeller> just get a cheap router and that solves all the externel problems
<regeya> LOL
<linux_galor1> anyone have the Microsoft link were they recommend a nat/firewall/router
<pussfeller> which, most actually come from viruses, trojans and explotis people run internally
<regeya> oh, aye, win98se is far superior to panther
<JDahl> anyone here old enough to remember the assembler programming book by Norton, with him in a pink shirt on cover?
<Amaranth> linux_galor1: That's common sense, I think.
<linux_galor1> Amaranth: I run OpenBSD and Linux and i wouldnt dream of not having a firmware NAT/Firewall
<Amaranth> Exactly.
<regeya> JDahl!
<regeya> totally!
<pussfeller> is norton a real person?
<Yomic> I have a router.
<pussfeller> some guy named norton back in the day wrote antivirus software?
<regeya> at one point norton put out decent products...apparently.
<JDahl> yeah... he wrote a bunch of DOS tools + a halfway decent book
<pussfeller> i hope he got rich...
<Amaranth> regeya: NAV was good until they were in a checklist war with mcafee
<pussfeller> zone alarm is the most friggin annoying piece of #$@Q#$
<Amaranth> regeya: You know, checklist features like "Scan MSN Messenger, check!".
<linux_galor1> yeah wouldnt want to own Norton sticks right now Microsoft is doing the old "eating its children" thing and now adding Security software to Windows with a long term aim of charging for updates
<linux_galor1> stocks*
<pussfeller> well they should give you firewall/virus and office and etc for as much as they charge
<linux_galor1> I can imagine it now within a few years Norton wont be able to install properly because microsoft has added "features" to the api to stop apps interfering with the systems default security software
<linux_galor1> yeah 415% markup on Windows
<pussfeller> i never understood why people were in arms over bundling
<linux_galor1> pussfeller: your a Linux person were bundling is pretty normal
<pussfeller> yes, so i dont see why its ok for one and not the other
<linux_galor1> pussfeller: because Linux is "open source" and doesnt have hidden api stuff were windows is all closed source with lots of hidden stuff
<regeya> I really, really hope that MS goes through with the plan to make people *call* to activate windows.  will open up all sorts of competition possibilities.
<linux_galor1> oranges and apples
<linux_galor1> regeya: yeah best promoter of Linux is Microsoft
<Yomic> Microsoft/Bungie is planning on releasing Halo3 on the same day as the PS3. <--- Ahaha
<pussfeller> the funny thing is, if MS would just act decently, there wouldnt be nearly as much opposition to them
<regeya> except that they're constantly fighting to, erm, lobby for vague laws that will make anything other than Windows illegal.  Then again I'm a conspiracy theorist...but I'm sure that's what they're up to.
<pussfeller> they create their enemies thru the way they act
<regeya> they're already in a position that if they go out of business, it has a major impact on the U.S. economy
<linux_galor1> yeah but if the PS3 is good Microsoft could end up with egg on its face
<pussfeller> if they went out of biz, it would hurt for awhile, but other companies would take their place in an instant
<linux_galor1> regeya: not really Microsoft arent that big
<regeya> linux_galor1, don't be so sure
<pussfeller> linux_galor1, it was the antitrust declaration against MS that started the bursting of the bublle
<linux_galor1> regeya: external intrest rates on bonds/cash would do more damage than microsoft
<regeya> linux_galor1, think about how many people are closing in on retirement age, how many of them have retirement funds, and how many retirement funds lean on stocks like ms.
<pussfeller> it had to happen sooner or later, but it all started when the clinton administration got that judgement
<linux_galor1> regeya: not mine lol
<regeya> heh
<pussfeller> putting your retirement money in a circus act like the stock market is just stupid
<regeya> my mother is secretly mad at me for using Linux...it hurts their retirement fun, dammit!
<linux_galor1> regeya: actually IBM has more retirement funds stocks.....dont forget Microsoft is the 17th biggest company in the USA ....IBM is in the top 5
<da_bon_bon> OMG! gaim is updated to 1.1.4 YAY!!!
<regeya> true
<linux_galor1> da_bon_bon: done it running it
<regeya> it's hilarious though when BillG...BillG, mind you, tries to rattle his sabre whenever the word 'antitrust' is uttered
<regeya> it's as if he sees ms as a world power...arrogant bastard
<pussfeller> do people ever stop to think what would have happened to linux and FOSS if MS had been broken up? it woud have died right then and there
<MyNameIsChris> Has anyone had issues with an LG DVD Writer not being detected by the installer?
<pussfeller> there would have been no motivation anymore, or way less
<linux_galor1> regeya: see the RMS article that shows Bill as saying in 1992 ....if patents existed Microsoft would have never got were it was.... imagine Microsoft trying to shaft IBM on the OS/2 joint venture and taking the code and creating NT 3 if patents existed back in 1990
<regeya> whee
<regeya> it's almost an argument *for* software patents...meh
<da_bon_bon> linux_galor1: so am it :)
<linux_galor1> if patents existed back in 1990 IBM would own Microsoft
<restrex_> is inotify enabled at the 2.6.10-2-386 kernel ??
<regeya> I'm not sure that's a good thing
<regeya> I'm pretty sure there are IBM execs that kill kittens for sport
<linux_galor1> regeya: no it shows how Bill is two faced.........one minute he says patents are bad for business and admits if they were around Micosofts profits would be very low and now Bills running around saying patents are a must
<regeya> now that you mention it...well, linux_galor1, I guess I just don't flinch at that b/c I've grown accustomed to getting conflicting signals from redmond
<linux_galor1> to be honest I think Microsoft is doing short term good but in the long term patents will do allot of damage because IBM has like 100 patent for every 1 Microsoft has
<linux_galor1> also the japanese have been registering patents like mad locking in the firmware layers
<regeya> american business for you, though.  short term gain == good!
<linux_galor1> regeya: well the latest worry is the USA will be the cause of the next stock crash as the USA defaults on all its debt
<thynis> anyone in here know how I could go about mounting my MacOSX partition
<regeya> a real shame ronnie raygun isn't around to hang by the testicles...what a bargain.  overlook our debt and we'll be world police.
<thynis> in ubuntu
<MyNameIsChris> Has anyone ever had issues where the installer cannot detect the optical drive it booted from?
<regeya> now nobody wants a world police (at least not u.s.) and oh look at that debt.
<regeya> enough to drive a man to drinkin'.  mmmmm....drunk.
<thynis> anybody know?
<linux_galor1> hmm
<linux_galor1> hmm
<linux_galor1> mkdir /mnt/macosx [RETURN] 
<linux_galor1> mount /dev/hdxy /mnt/macosx -thfsplus [RETURN] 
<stuNNed> how to send an attachment with the 'mail' command?
<linux_galor1> thats if the kernel supports the hfs file system
<linux_galor1> stuNNed: man mail
<MyNameIsChris> Never mind, I found my problem on the bugzilla
<P-Low> Hey when is the next stable release coming out?
<P-Low> anyone know?
<|QuaD-> april
<P-Low> danke
<stuNNed> linux_galor1: checked it nothing really there
<|QuaD-> np
<linux_galor1> mail command howto -> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_Mail.htm
<linux_galor1> sorry slow had to have a slash
<|QuaD-> heh, that was a big mailing list convo
<thoreauputic> hmm.. just installed the clearlooks gnome theme - rather nice
<thoreauputic> wish gnome would lode that awful "home" icon, though
* bur[n] er prefers Outcrop :)
<thoreauputic> *lose
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: is outcrop available at gnomelook.org?
<bur[n] er> ya
<bur[n] er> for sure
<bur[n] er> that's how i have it
<thoreauputic> I might have a look
<linux_galor1> stuNNed: get that
* thoreauputic is always looking for new eye-candy
* thoreauputic wishes gnome had desktop scrolling :/
<bur[n] er> me too
<linux_galor1> hate my desktop I keep it very bare
<johnnybezak> hey guys i want to have mt-daapd start on boot-up hwo do I do that?
<bur[n] er> there's a bug report already
<bur[n] er> but some debate about the ability in the gnome-workspace-switcher
<thoreauputic> workspace switching in gnome is stone-age
<poningru> W27m211f6
<poningru> wow
<poningru> heh
<thoreauputic> fluxbox gets it right
<bur[n] er>  i wouldn't go that far, but i really like mouse scrolling
<poningru> guess I have to change that password
<bur[n] er> so does kde and xfce
<bur[n] er> fluxbox gets its stuff right, there's just not much stuff to it ;)
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: oh yes, there's a lot - you just have to dig for it more
<thoreauputic> tabs, addons like fluxter, dockapps, desktop warping and wheeling.... blah blah
<bur[n] er> eh
<bur[n] er> i prefer gtk libs loaded and more powerful apps :)
<bur[n] er> although evolution is getting a bit much with it's 200+ RAM usage
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: you just start gnome-settings-daemon in the startup script to have gtk2 look right
<thoreauputic> and of course you can use any apps you like
<linux_galor1> johnnybezak: just add it to the end or /etc/rc.local  ie exec whatever
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: there's no /etc/rc.local in debian based distros :)
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: there isnt...ooh yeah BSD based..bugger been admining rh machines too long
<thoreauputic> nearest thing would be /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: should have checked on my laptop
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: too lazy to boot it up
<thoreauputic> :-)
* acidwolf greets thoreauputic
<AcidWolf> :)
* thoreauputic greets AcidWolf
<AcidWolf> :)
<AcidWolf> how goes it
<thoreauputic> not bad - a bit tired today
<da_bon_bon> hey am i alive
<AcidWolf> aaah ok
* AcidWolf takes da_bon_bon's pulse 
<AcidWolf> yes you seem to be alive
<da_bon_bon> AcidWolf: thanks doc
<AcidWolf> not a problem
* thoreauputic ponders the metaphysics of proving people on IRC are alive
<AcidWolf> i got one tough
<AcidWolf> mp3 and dvd playback
<AcidWolf> Hoary PPC
<AcidWolf> :(
<AcidWolf> i did the apt-get dist upgrade yesterday
<AcidWolf> and since then ive lost dvd and mp3 playback
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yeah /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh seems to be about it other than linking lots of stuff in
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: the "debian way" is to add your script to /etc/init.d then use update-rc.d to make the required links
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: aaah
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: bloody roundabout way if you ask me
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: little detail on the web about it
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: I think /etc/rc.local makes sense
<thoreauputic> especially for trivial changes
<AcidWolf> what do you mean
<AcidWolf> this is linux
<AcidWolf> nothing makes sense
<thoreauputic> hehe
<AcidWolf> lol
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: I only run Ubuntu on one machine right now still having problems getting a handle on some things after been rh borge for 5 years
<thoreauputic> there are always 15 ways to do any given task...
<AcidWolf> indeed
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: then some smart ass finds another 15
<AcidWolf> which is why its so good
<linux_galor1> one thing I would love is Ubuntu to use a parallel load init not the series rig it has now
<linux_galor1> most modern cpu's can multi task just fine
<thoreauputic> ubuntu should have a start-up wizard thingy for new users with a brief explanation of synaptic and repositories...
<thoreauputic> the same questions get asked *again and again*
<thoreauputic> a channel bot would be nice for such questions...
<AcidWolf> im trying to use zinf to play music
<AcidWolf> but the second i load the file to play it exits
<AcidWolf> :(
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: is this Hoary with polypaudio? There have been issues with that I believe
<AcidWolf> yes hoary
<AcidWolf> hmmm
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: are yiu subscribed to the users mailing list?
<thoreauputic> *you
<AcidWolf> nope
<AcidWolf> i should be though
<thoreauputic> most of this stuff pops up there within hours
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<thoreauputic> pretty active list ( about 200 mails a day)
<AcidWolf> i have been cruising the forums though
<AcidWolf> cause all i hear are the system sounds
<AcidWolf> see on standard warty
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: the forums have an archive of the mailing list I think
<AcidWolf> dvd and mpr3 playback works fine
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: I'm still on Warty
<AcidWolf> but under hoarty nothing works right lol
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: it's like Debian unstable - you get to keep both pieces when it breaks ;)
<AcidWolf> is there a command that would remove all hoarty packages and then revert back to warty
<AcidWolf> lol
<thoreauputic> not really
<AcidWolf> thats funny
<AcidWolf> hmmmm
<AcidWolf> so theres no system restore or anything
<AcidWolf> or system repair
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: it's not original, I'm afraid
<AcidWolf> aaaah
<AcidWolf> gotcha
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: going backwards in debian is difficult...
<AcidWolf> ok
<thoreauputic> most bugs get a work-around or a fix within a day or so though
<thoreauputic> the mailing list is good for that stuff
<AcidWolf> cool
<AcidWolf> speaking of which
<AcidWolf> i cant even get mail programmes to work
<AcidWolf> :(
<AcidWolf> how poo is that
<lba48> i hear getting eclipse to work under ubuntu is a real hassle
<AcidWolf> wouldnt know never tired
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: this is since you did dist-upgrade to hoary  ?
<AcidWolf> tried*
<AcidWolf> yes
<AcidWolf> since i did the upgrade to hoary
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Pluk> is it normal that sudo remembers you authenticated before?
<AcidWolf> are we talking about the email or all the media support
<Pluk> cuz i can now sudo without enetering a password
<AcidWolf> yes Pluk
* thoreauputic is sticking with warty: it *Just Works (tm)*
<thoreauputic> Pluk: there's a time-out
<Pluk> ah ok
<AcidWolf> give it about 15 mins
<thoreauputic> 5 minutes?
<AcidWolf> and then try again Pluk
<Pluk> was worried already
<AcidWolf> you will be prompted
<AcidWolf> or 5
<AcidWolf> same thing
<AcidWolf> im normally stoned so 5 feels like 15 to me
<AcidWolf> :p
<Pluk> :D
<AcidWolf> ok coffee time
<linux_galor1> AcidWolf: kidding my wife can get evolution working and she's a moron
<thoreauputic> Pluk: "user pluk is not in the sudoers file: this incident will be reported"
<linux_galor1> when it comes to computers
<AcidWolf> lol @ linux
<AcidWolf> lol @ linux_galor1
<linux_galor1> she hates outlook now
<linux_galor1> give you an idea how dumb she is she tried to setup her msn email account in evolution
<Pluk> its kinda dumb evolution cant do that :P
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: your wife says "hello", and just wait til you get home !!
<linux_galor1> well firefox works fine anyway
<linux_galor1> aaah she wont be online she's anti computer
<thoreauputic> hehe
<AcidWolf> lol
<linux_galor1> told here to hit the tab key took her 2 minutes to find it
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: BTW it's actually possible to have hotmail in evolution
<linux_galor1> she even looked at the buttons on the case lol
<AcidWolf> well my Fiance aint to computer literate either
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: it is.......hmm how you do it
<AcidWolf> shes not bad with html though
<VR^> there's more to life than computers you freaks
* AcidWolf looks @ VR^
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: hmm - there's an app - hotwayd or something
<linux_galor1> well my old lady is good with images...I cant do image editing to save myself
<VR^> 
<AcidWolf> me neither
<thoreauputic> VR^: HERETIC!
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: look on freshmeat
<thoreauputic> burn the heretic!
<linux_galor1> ?
<VR^> yeah yeah
<AcidWolf> i take one look at Photoshop and my balls shrink
<VR^> go outside man
* AcidWolf shrugs
<linux_galor1> lol..only thing I use in gimp is the that fancy text wizard
<VR^> expose your pale skin to the sun! ...
<thoreauputic> VR^: and get skin cancer? No thanks ;-)
<AcidWolf> dood im black
<thoreauputic> haha
<AcidWolf> how is tanning gonna help me
<VR^> bweheh
<linux_galor1> aaaargh whats that bright thing in the sky......why hasnt it got craters.... Wife.. thats the sun darling
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: great comeback, man !
<AcidWolf> tggy
<AcidWolf> ty
<AcidWolf> :p
<AcidWolf> see i cant even type
<AcidWolf> but
<VR^> seriously though
<AcidWolf> i can say motherF$%6&R really well
<linux_galor1> Im like the Adams Family..... I have a moon tan
<AcidWolf> moon tan hey
<AcidWolf> freaky
<AcidWolf> im permanently tanned
<VR^> i'm just emotional... since you all started talking about your biatches
<linux_galor1> well I work in a lab all day no windows some days i arrive at work its dark and go home its dark
<AcidWolf> well duh im black so that would make sense
<cg0def> how can I switch from gamin to fam
<jdub> cg0def: you shouldn't
<AcidWolf> lol
<cg0def> gamin has a very poor performance and get errors all the time
<AcidWolf> VR^ aint gettin any
<AcidWolf> :p
<AcidWolf> neeyaha
<cg0def> jdub: why not?
<jdub> cg0def: er, it doesn't at all
<VR^> AcidWolf, it's not about gettin' some
<VR^> heheh
<cg0def> oh yes it does
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: you could still get sunburnt though - best to stay indoors ;-)
<AcidWolf> indeed
<VR^> well, maybe it is, but i have a different problem
<AcidWolf> maybe if i stay indoors long enough ill turn white
<cg0def> I was having the same problem when I tested fedora core 3 every once in a while gamin would stop updating
<AcidWolf> then i can run for President
<AcidWolf> :)
<Pluk> k i set the timeout to 0 now :) like that better
<VR^> call yourself THE MAN
<jdub> cg0def: those issues have been fixed
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: don't wish that on yourself...
<cg0def> what version
<AcidWolf> yeah you have a point
<AcidWolf> :p
<AcidWolf> nah kidding
<AcidWolf> im white
<VR^> sure
<AcidWolf> well olive tan actually
<AcidWolf> yeah
<VR^> you freak
<AcidWolf> you have no idea
<AcidWolf> :p
<VR^> heheh
<cg0def> jdub: I have 0.23 installed and there isn't anything newer in apt
<thoreauputic> AcidWolf: besides, to run for president successfully these days you also need an IQ below room temperature
<VR^> listen up man
<AcidWolf> and you have to be gay curious
<VR^> my girlfriend left for the weekend with her chick girls
<quinn> In Hoary, is there any sort of blacklisting going on with the rules that get into the Layout Options tab of the Keyboard preferences applet? I'd like to use the CapsLock is Compose rule, but it doesn't show up..
<AcidWolf> cause bush is getting into bed with as many world leaders as he can
<AcidWolf> :p
<Pluk> dang mplayer doesnt suport drag an drop
<quinn> But it's in the /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules file
<VR^> my weekend is gonna suck ass
<AcidWolf> not really VR^
<VR^> on top of that, i run windows
<linux_galor1> yeah commont on gamin update for FC.3 fixing many problems -> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/story42134.html
* Pluk lights a candle for VR^ 
<linux_galor1> comment*
<AcidWolf> just go to the local Adult Shop or Use highspeed connection and have one of those really filthy weekends
<VR^> and i cant get my ubuntu box to connect to the interweb
<thoreauputic> VR^: life is truly bleak - I feel your pain
<AcidWolf> with beer and porn and all the other fun stuff
<VR^> AcidWolf, ah man i tried... it's not working
<thoreauputic> VR^: yeah, the interweb is broken
<cg0def> gamin sux and is way more unstable that fam and there is no one that can convince me otherwise
<AcidWolf> hmmmmm
<VR^> thoreauputic, sorry, i meant to say INTERNETS
<linux_galor1> Pluk: yeah the mplayer UI is pretty but dumb......there is talk of redoing the whole thing
<cg0def> I have to restart the damn thing so that my files that I just downloaded would show up
<AcidWolf> whats wrong with it VR^
<AcidWolf> what did you do to it
<Pluk> that good to hear linux_galor1
<cg0def> never had to do anything like that in debian
<AcidWolf> :p
<quinn> Oh, never mind. THe option was just in the wrong section.
<VR^> AcidWolf, i think my nic just doesn't get recognized or somethin'
<AcidWolf> ok that doesnt make sense
<AcidWolf> :p
<VR^> heheh
<VR^> wtf do you mean mr. black man
<quinn>  excellent!
<AcidWolf> :p
<VR^> in the network settings, eth0 unckecks itself all the time
* AcidWolf busts a cap in VR^'s ass 
<AcidWolf> hmmmm
<VR^> oyven maven!
<AcidWolf> VR^ open network monitor and go to Eth0 and then activate it
<AcidWolf> youll be surprised
<AcidWolf> :)
<VR^> i did that
<VR^> without any luck
<AcidWolf> and what was the result
<AcidWolf> check your hostname
<VR^> hold on, lemme boot up that machine
<thoreauputic> VR^:  ifup eth0 ?
<AcidWolf> brb
<VR^> thoreauputic, don't ask me that... i'm a newb
<linux_galor1> might go steal myself a new copy if Ubuntu heh heh
<thoreauputic> VR^: just type that and see what happens
<thoreauputic> or sudo ifup eth0
<VR^> lemme boot it up
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: yeah, on a ubuntu_warez channel ;-)
<Pluk> is there a way to tabcomplete the command you use with sudo?
<thoreauputic> Pluk: not as far as I can see - wish there was though
<Pluk> not sudo specific though
<thoreauputic> it's a pain
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yeah even got a key registration hacking app......wow feds will be after me
<Pluk> ah bad luck :)
<jdub> Pluk: turn on bash tab completion
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: d00d, that 5uXX0rz
<thoreauputic> :)
<linux_galor1> I hacked Ubuntu website man and they send me all these CD's....Im so 337
<linux_galor1> heh heh
<Pluk> jdub, isnt bash tab completion already on?
<jdub> not by default, no
<Pluk> because i can tabcomplete the first command
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: heh, man, those linux dudes are clueless  ;-)
<jdub> that's just normal tab completion
<Pluk> ah ok thx man bash now :)
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yeah man all I had to do is give them my email and they sent me the CD's pfft...
<jdub> Pluk: vi .bashrc
<jdub> Pluk: man bash won't help you
<Pluk> hoped it would give me the proper syntax
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: be amazed how many people Ive sent to the Ubuntu website to register for the cd's
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: that's good - should be more of it !
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: then I went to install the software and they dont even have any key registration...how week is that man
<Pluk> lol its already in .bashrc commeted though .. thx jdub
<VR^> thoreauputic, it says, "...already configured"
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: actually the dial up crowd seem to be the people who like it the most
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: hey, there's no interweb icon on the desktop either! They don't know nothin!
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: indeed - I'm part of the dialup crowd and that's how I got mine
<VR^> you owe me a penny... i patented that phrase... "interweb"
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: and they have a office suite too....man these guys are nuts they send me the cd's then give me the OS and an office suite for nothin and I dont even have a key reg....man these guys are clueless
<thoreauputic> VR^: oh... intellectual property eh? Hi there Darl!
<VR^> heh
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: should make an advert based on thos comments lol
<linux_galor1> actually ive been following the SCO/Linux thing closely and SCO cant sue for copyright only people who have had past contracts with caldera/sco
<thoreauputic> VR^: if eth0 is already configured, you should have network access - do you have your nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<linux_galor1> thank AT&T/Berkley for that
<thoreauputic> VR^: less /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: they are in imminent danger of being delisted, I saw
<thoreauputic> VR^: also look at /etc/network/interfaces
<VR^> thoreauputic, resolv.conf is empty...
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yeah and a fraud case is in the making over past dealings
<thoreauputic> VR^: well, populate it with nameservers
<VR^> thoreauputic, tell me this, when i plug in my cable modem, should it uatomatically just pick up the connection?
<thoreauputic> VR^: the ones your isp gave you
<linux_galor1> VR^: you running a static of dhcp connection
<thoreauputic> VR^: without nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf you aint goin' nowhere
<VR^> i dont have a static connection
<thoreauputic> VR^: except pinging IP addresses
<linux_galor1> why would /etc/resolve.conf be empty ?? dhcp should fill it
<soren9580> i know this is the wrong place to ask this, but i figured i'd ask anyway. Does anyone on here know how i can see who is connected to my machine (Mac OS X) via filesharing, and control the connections?
<thoreauputic> soren9580: I think #mac would be a better place to ask
<thoreauputic> I think ther is one on freenode
<thoreauputic> *there
<soren9580> ok
<cblack> morning, folks.
<soren9580> there is, but they generally don't know anything
<VR^> my isp is bright house networks, road runner... and for the life of me i can't find information on nameservers.
<thoreauputic> soren9580: LOL
<thoreauputic> soren9580: oh dear - there must be a *few* mac geeks who know something, surely?
<linux_galor1> VR^: login to your account you should find a connection info page that tells you the default dns server number or you can use a public dns server
<soren9580> hey, i'm pretty knowledable about macs
<soren9580> but this is something i don't know
<thoreauputic> VR^: I take it you can't ping IPs either?
<zyme> what is this all about
<zyme> (dcgui:11503): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<zyme> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<zyme> dc_gui: db_appinit, open /root/.dctc/bDB fails: Invalid argument
<VR^> thoreauputic, i can do that
<linux_galor1> VR^: telnet or ssh into the router or another machine
<thoreauputic> zyme: you're trying to run GUI apps as root, aren't you?
<zyme> yeah
<zyme> it does the same thing when im not root too though
<linux_galor1> VR^: if that works then all you have is a nameserver problem or your router isnt handing out the dns server number for some screwy reason
<thoreauputic> VR^: if you can ping outside IPs but not addresses like google.com, your problem is the empty /etc/resolv.conf
<Pluk> great it works jdub  and its kinda cool
<thoreauputic> zyme: rm .ICEauthority, logout of gnome and log back in - and NEVER RUN GUI AS ROOT
<thoreauputic> thats .ICEauthority in your home directory
<VR^> either that or i'm too dumb of a newb
<thoreauputic> zyme: your authority is now screwed until you fix it as above
<zyme> !
<stuNNed> linux_galor1: thanks
<zyme> how can this be :(
<zyme> thats probably why all of my other gui based things never work when i try to run them
<thoreauputic> MIT magic cookies, zyme
<zyme> that would be really cool if everything work now
<zyme> gonna try that, thanks
<thoreauputic> zyme: no guarantees, but blow that file away and try again
<linux_galor1> VR^: add nameserver 203.25.172.1  to /etc/resolve.conf
<thoreauputic> no final "e" in resolv.conf
<linux_galor1> stuNNed: lol trying to remember what I helped you with
<zyme> that didnt work :(
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yep
<thoreauputic> zyme ,   ls -l .Xauthority
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: lol gaim keeps making me want to type the correct spelling
<thoreauputic> zyme: what does that say?
<zyme> -rw-------    1 zyme     zyme          129 2005-02-26 01:30 .Xauthority
<zyme> lolz
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: get a decent client ;)
<thoreauputic> zyme: that looks OK
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: hai I like this client...got spell shecking
<zyme> zyme@dhcp-67-158-25-118:~ $ dcgui
<zyme> dc_gui: db_appinit, open /home/zyme/.dctc/bDB fails: Invalid argument
<linux_galor1> heh heh
<zyme> invalid argument!
<thoreauputic> zyme: I don't see an argument there
<Pluk> zyme dont you prefer dcgui-qt?
<thoreauputic> zyme: what does `hostname` say ?
<Pluk> man this is nice! tar -xvjf <TAB> shows me only compressed files
<Pluk> bash completion rox!
<thoreauputic> indeed
<linux_galor1> Pluk: you can even get it to ignore case  ie ls ja[tab]   will also show Jam-  jAm  etc
<Pluk> hmm that would be nice too
<Pluk> linux_galor1, any idea how to set that option in /etc/bash_completion?
<thoreauputic> zyme: any progress?
* thoreauputic mutters about people starting file names with numerals
<thoreauputic> 1234sometarball.tar.gz - WHY?
<thoreauputic> speaking of sane ways to take advantage of tab completion ;/
* thoreauputic peers around and shakes a few people to wake them up
<StoffBox-Steve> sping
<thoreauputic> spong ;-)
<StoffBox-Steve>  :)
<FlUa> good morning
<thoreauputic> greetings, O traveller
<OrangeSlice> let me sleep >.>
* StoffBox-Steve out for a Coffee, someone else like one ?
* thoreauputic hands OrangeSlice a syringe and some strong black coffee
<sharke> gday
* OrangeSlice goes to sleep
<FlUa> I am a noob that has some problems installing ubuntu. the grub loader freezes during the startup. I have several HDd's installed. but has installed ubuntu on ide1. any suggestions?
<sharke> IS IT A DUAL BOOT
<FlUa> yes
<thoreauputic> sharke: speak up, I can't hear you
<Adrenal> prob just scanning too many drives, causing it to slow down
<Vjaz> is grub supposed to be scanning any drives?
<FlUa> could it be issues with the NIC?
<Adrenal> hey, lets play a game
<Adrenal> everybody press ctrl+v
<Yomic> The following is a list of important considerations regarding directories and partitions.
<Yomic> The root partition / must always physically contain /etc, /bin, /sbin, /lib and /dev, otherwise you won't be able to boot. Typically 100 MB is needed for the root partition, but this may vary.
<Yomic> /usr: all user programs (/usr/bin), libraries (/usr/lib), documentation (/usr/share/doc), etc., are in this directory. This part of the file system needs most of the space. You should provide at least 500 MB of disk space for a minimal installation, and at least 1.5 GB if you want to install a standard Ubuntu desktop. If you want to install more packages you should increase the amount of space you give this directory.
<FlUa> i have a onboard gblan NIC on a MIS K8T neo MB
<Yomic> /home: every user will put his data into a subdirectory of this directory. The size of this depends on how many users will be using the system and what files are to be stored in their directories. Depending on your planned usage you should reserve about 100 MB for each user, but adapt this value to your needs.
<Yomic> /var: all variable data like news articles, e-mails, web sites, the packaging system cache, etc. will be placed under this directory. The size of this directory depends greatly on the usage of your computer, but for most people will be dictated by the package management tool's overhead. If you are going to do a full installation of just about everything Ubuntu has to offer, all in one session, setting aside 2 or 3 gigabytes of space for /var sho
<linux_galor1> Pluk: you add "set completion-ignore-case on"  to /etc/inputrc  or ~/.inputrc if you just want it for that one user
<Yomic> /tmp: if a program creates temporary data it will most likely go in /tmp. 20-50 MB should usually be enough
<plagiats> hi folks
<linux_galor1> Pluk: sorry got a phone call
<Yomic> Sorry. That was my ctrl+v :/
<thoreauputic> Yomic: WTF are you doing?
<patrick_> good morning guys. I have a kind of a n00b question for you. I want to know how i can chagne the permissions of an entire disk
<plagiats> Is ubuntu a good debian based distro to try out X.org and composite ?
<omniscient1> what do i install to let totem have support for audio/x-ac3?
<Adrenal> patrick_: hoo boy
<FlUa> i have a onboard gblan NIC on a MIS K8T neo MB
<linux_galor1> plagiats: got xorg working on ubuntu
<FlUa> erm... MSI MB
<plagiats> linux_galor1, will I have lot of things to do to activate composite?
<patrick_> i want to acces trough samba from client to server ( both linix ) i can write from client to homefolder server, but i cant write to the mounted disk in the server
<linux_galor1> plagiats: well i patched some thing in but i think the latest release has it by default now
<plagiats> you mean if I download latest iso of ubuntu I'll get composite to work without anything done?
<linux_galor1> plagiats: xorg
<plagiats> My graphic card is an ATI radeon 9220se, will there be any problem with it? I mean does ubuntu ships with good drivers ?
<linux_galor1> plagiats: I built it myself want on the server when I went to update to it back then
<linux_galor1> wasnt*
<linux_galor1> plagiats: works in 2D fine 3d is slow......better of with nvidia
<plagiats> arf :)
<plagiats> I'll give ubuntu a try
<plagiats> thanks
<sharke> u wont be dissapointed with ubuntu
<linux_galor1> first thing I do with my bash console setup is always add "set completion-ignore-case on" in /etc/inputrc
<linux_galor1> sharke: cant wait for the next release
<sharke> comming soon
<Pluk> soz linux_galor1 already found out
<StoffBox-Steve> hm can someone help i try to instal WinXcvs but become this error: main.c:114: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `set_shared_memory_reserved'
<linux_galor1> Pluk: ok
<Pluk> bind 'set completion-ignore-case on' did the trick
<Pluk> in .bashrc
<linux_galor1> Pluk: heard my client make a noise that someone has used my name but I couldnt reply i was on the phone
<Pluk> thats no prob :)
<linux_galor1> Pluk: yeah nice option saves you having to remember if files/directories have upper or lower case letters
<thoreauputic> yay Ubuntu conference down under in April!
<sharke> ill be there
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: hmm might turn up with my iCrash laptop
<linux_galor1> heh heh
<Yomic> G'night.
<linux_galor1> <-- sid_a-knee
<linux_galor1> Im downloading Vidalinux.... its basically what Ubuntu has done to Debian, Vidalinux has done to gentoo
<sharke> any experiance with radeon 7000
<omniscient1> what do i need to install to make totem be able to play a dvd with ac3 audio?
<Zenith-> I'm using a ADSL internet connection, my NIC is a built in VIA VT6102. My problem is that my internet is very slow in Ubuntu. I get about 20% of the capasicty on my connection..What's wrong?
<Corvix> i got a prob with cron, I set up a task in my personal crontab to run mpg123 as an alarm in the morning ... if I stay logged in everythings fine, but if i'm logged out, the job won't run ... ???
<StoffBox-Steve> what the channelname for winX ? someone know ?
<sid77> hi
<Corvix> hey
<Corvix> anyone any idea about the cron issue?
<linux_galor1> Zenith-: I seem to always have problems lately with VIA hardware...
<thoreauputic> Corvix: if you aren't logged in, why would a user set cron run?
<Corvix> to get awake in the morning ...
<thoreauputic> Corvix: doesn't the system think you only exist while logged in?
<Corvix> 55 7 * * 1-5 mpg123 -q -z -@ /home/corvix/good-morning.m3u
<Corvix> hmm ...
<linux_galor1> Zenith-: I just used a cheap Netgear 8139 card ($12) runs like a rocket
<thoreauputic> Corvix: maybe needs to be set globally to run when your user ian't logged in
<StoffBox-Steve> nobody can help me with winX ? :(
<Corvix> but executing as root in the main crontab doesnt work either with mpg123 ...
<Corvix> whats winx?
<StoffBox-Steve> a windows emu need for gaming under linux
<linux_galor1> Corvix: it a project based on wine to run windows Direct X games on Linux
<plagiats> wineX you mean
<thoreauputic> I think you mean wineX ?
<Corvix> ah .. right ...
<zyme> hey umm what do i have to do to get my system to be able to connect to other local machines with ip addresses starting with 10.*.*,* ?
<StoffBox-Steve> jup wineX forgot the e :D
<Corvix> isnt that the thing where one has to pay a license?
<linux_galor1> its total crap because microsoft keep changing the the rules thus winex never is 100% let alone 90% ok even with games it supports
<StoffBox-Steve> no, when using the CVS that you dont need a license
<thoreauputic> zyme: tell the machines about each other in the /etc/hosts file
<coivis> and isn't it called cedega nowadays?
<StoffBox-Steve> i geht this error when i try "make"
<StoffBox-Steve> miscemu/miscemu.o(.text+0x136f):/home/steve/temp/cvswinex/winex/miscemu/main.c:118: undefined reference to `wine_mmap_add_reserve'
<StoffBox-Steve> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<StoffBox-Steve> make: *** [wine]  Fehler 1
<zyme> ok
<thoreauputic> zyme for instance 192.168.0.4 alterego
<StoffBox-Steve> geht = get
<linux_galor1> there are actually quite allot of games on Linux if you look around
<zyme> fascinating
<thoreauputic> where alterego is another machine with that IP
<zyme> you are ridiculously good at this ubuntu thing
<StoffBox-Steve> right linux_galor1 there a some nice native linux games :)
<thoreauputic> zyme: ex debianista ;)
<linux_galor1> StoffBox-Steve: Im totally sucked into enemy territory
<spiral> hi
<sharke> see ya
<StoffBox-Steve> linux_galor1, :) i dont play mutch ... my aktive phase is over ... but sometimes i a nice DOD game with some friends is nice :)
<Corvix> hmmm ... no idea about cron?
<Corvix> or any other alarm solution to get awake in the morning without beeing logged in?
<linux_galor1> Corvix: lots of howto's on cron/crontab  even some nice idiot proof front ends for it
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: he's gone :)
<linux_galor1> aah
<linux_galor1> ooh well
<linux_galor1> I use cron to record the radio for me
<linux_galor1> there is this great 4 hour tech/space show on on saturday but Im out
<zyme> time to post on internet
<Zenith-> I'm using a ADSL internet connection, my NIC is a built in VIA VT6102. My problem is that my internet is very slow in Ubuntu. I get about 20% of the capasicty on my connection..What's wrong? Could this problem be solved if I upgrade to Hoary Hedgehog?
<FAST> what audio cd burning software is there to use?
<zyme> i think that my gigabytes are bigger in ubuntu than in windows
<FAST> gui preferably
<omniscient1> can anyone here help ? i'm getting errors from xine (totem) telling me that it doesnt know how to handle x-dvd-subpicture, mpeg, or x-ac3
<linux_galor1> Zenith-: did you do a google on the chipset see if there are any problem with the driver
<zyme> CONFIRM/DENY
<omniscient1> it just locks up with cd spinning spitting that at the console
<omniscient1> is anybody able to help?
<thoreauputic> zyme: heh - which is heavier, a tonne of feathers or a tonne of concrete ?
<linux_galor1> FAST: I use the command line but k3b works fine
<zyme> haha yeah that was silly i know
<jesuel> Ive noticed, tvtime takes aLOT of processor time, Where xawtv takes very little next to none
<thoreauputic> zyme: ;-)
<nmaquet> FAST : k3b will do, for sure
<zyme> i had a problem with my cd just spinning, but then i wiped it with a cloth and it worked again
<Zenith-> linux_galorl: No, i didnt. But i read in the forum that many others have had the same problem, with dial-up to. The problem is that I couldnt find a solution for the problem
<thoreauputic> zyme: could be a diff in terms of base 2 Vs base 10
<thoreauputic> zyme: re gigabytes I mean
<linux_galor1> zyme: clean the lens on the led.it a clear circular thing about 4 mm
<linux_galor1> zyme: led/laser sorry
<FAST> thanks
<linux_galor1> zyme: cotton bud should do it
<zyme> yeah
<zyme> i already fixed it
<zyme> i wiped it with a cloth
<zyme> like a charm i tell you
<linux_galor1> zyme: I find the thing clog up about once every two years
<thoreauputic> vodka is good for cleaning lasers *g*
<allio> what'd be the easiest way to get amarok in ubuntu? the packages are broken and i can't seem to compile it
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: no thats wetwear storage cleaning fluid (vodka)
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: clears the mind wonderfffffully (hick)
<thoreauputic> s/hick/hic   ad lib
<linux_galor1> allio: well do a google.com/linux search look for  ftp debian amorok  then add the server to /etc/apt/sources.list
<allio> cheers
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: hmm.. using debian sources is deprecated
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: got a nice bottle of scotch ...cant drink it
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: depends
<allio> doesn't seem to fix the problem anyway
<linux_galor1> allio: need to update it too
<allio> yeah, have done.
<thoreauputic> I guess one or two is unlikely to hurt since hoary is more or less permanently broken anyway *grin*
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: lol got about 200-300 package on this thing that arent even on the cvs version
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: ah... a man who likes to live on the edge
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: pffft its 2 hours old I want it now
<thoreauputic> haha
<linux_galor1> can see why Im looking at Vidalinux
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: I still have debian woody on one box here ;)
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: got a P1 still running potato
* thoreauputic enjoys archaeology ...
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: wow - that's really pushing the ancient envelope  hehe
<thoreauputic> mine's a pentium 200 mmx
<njs12345> how hard/dangerous is it to set up SELinux on ubuntu?
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yeah 2.2.* kernel
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: rock solid?
<thoreauputic> woody is practically unbreakable
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yes and seems faster than my P3 running 2.6.10
<_michael_> Hello. Can anyone tell me where I might find a grub error log ? I'm having a problem with my first custom kernel.
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: this is the point where we start doing the Monty Python 3 Yorkshiremen sketch...
<_michael_> And I also can't make my desktop retaing its resolution across reboots
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: yeah put your job on woody
<zyme> haha i burned all my mp3s from windows on like 8 dvds and am about halfway done with putting them on ext3 partitions
<linux_galor1> heh heh
<njs12345> _michael_: a grub error log? how do you mean?
<njs12345> like a kernel error log?
<thoreauputic> when I were lad, used to use patch cords and valves... !!
<_michael_> njs12345: some way of knowing why it goes wrong ?? I just get a strange video mode set with funny lines, as it starts to boot the kernel
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: heh heh
<njs12345> 0_o
<njs12345> you customized it with framebuffer and things like that?
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: I had one of them triode based calculating machine I did
<_michael_> njs12345: I guess sp. I didn't put anything in the grub boot to say it should use a different resolution though.
<njs12345> what video card do you have?
<linux_galor1> triode = valve
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: diodes? You were lucky! We had to make do with an abacus!
<_michael_> I'm using a Matrox G550, as it's the most compatible card I have.
<njs12345> it definitely shouldn't do that by default.. if you're lucky and have another PC you might be able to make it output to the serial
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: ooh you must have had a rich family..we had to use stones to calculate things we did
<_michael_> Hmm. serial isn't an option really. Is there no log from grub then, or a way to get it to log what it does ?
* thoreauputic decides BAch and Schubert were both geniuses
<FAST> well.... k3b worked pertty easily
<thoreauputic> linux_galor1: well, in our family we had to take shoes off and count toes!
* linux_galor1 like Chopin 
<linux_galor1> FAST: yeah no brainer
* thoreauputic agrees about Chopin
<_michael_> thoreauputic: You had shoes ???
<FAST> was k3b intended for KDE ?
<linux_galor1> thoreauputic: aaah we couldnt count toes because we worked in the mines we did all black they were
<thoreauputic> well... shoes, I mean rags wrapped around foot
<linux_galor1> FAST: yes
<tvon> most apps that begin with a 'K' were intended for kde
<tvon> :)
<FAST> figured
<BW-away> hi all; having problems with the root account being disabled, i've read the wiki page RootSudo, but it doesn't get me anywhere, keeps prompting for a password.....
<thoreauputic> you worked in mines? you were lucky! We had to *dig* our own mine, and pay for privilege!
<Seveas> BW-away, what exactly are you trying to do?
<BWGames> Seveas: get into network-config
<_michael_> thoreauputic: Bah... In my family, we didn't even have shoes, as we had chopped off our own feet to boil them for some stew to eat.
<BWGames> it prompts for a root password
<mpq> is it possible to make a partition on the hard drive that can be written to in both windows and linux?
<Seveas> BWGames, try `gksudo network-config`
<BWGames> Seveas: sorry, network-admin, ok thanks, will do
<Seveas> (without the `` of course)
<_michael_> njs12345: is the splash option important ? I removed it (and the ro option) from my root line in grub. Could this break it ?
<Seveas> and enter your own password
<linux_galor1> _michael_: meat pffft we dreamed of meat... we used to try get sis pregnant we got so desperate
<thoreauputic> _michael_: aye - but you tell the young people that today, and they won't believe you!
<njs12345> no
<BWGames> doh...thanks, i didnt realise *your own* password ;)
<Seveas> :)
<njs12345> splash does a splash screen, so I don't think that would break it
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Seveas> hello
<linux_galor1> my dad lived in liverpool after the war.....man we have it so good
<_michael_> njs12345: Ironically, I don't actually get a splash screen on the prebuilt kernel.
<da_bon_bon> wazuo, guys ?
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: u enabled bootsplash ?
<linux_galor1> he used to steal coal from bombed out homes
<njs12345> no, I think it's just there for forward compatibility
<njs12345> or something like that anyway, because I don't think the default kernel even has bootsplash in it ;)
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: No... just trying to work out why my boot hangs, and what I changed from the defaults
<_michael_> njs12345: Yeah, I guessed that, so that's why I left it off. Guess I'll have to rebuild the kernel again. Not sure what to take out (or put in) though.
<da_bon_bon> so, has anyone enabled bootsplash on ubuntu kernels ? hoary ?
<_michael_> linux_galor1: He obviously used to live in the 'posh' side. Our homes didn't even have coal.
<_michael_> linux_galor1: We'd be grateful for the bombings, as they might give us some metal we could sell to t'ironmonger
<_michael_> njs12345: which options should guarantee that it doesn't try to change res (but won't break X) ?
<theEota> hey zenrox hows it going
<dud> hmm, this is rather exciting... seems that vmware workstation beta 5 has athlon64 support :D
<linux_galor1> _michael_: I usually remove all the optional res settings that stops it trying to go to the lower setting
<dud> finally
<linux_galor1> dud: yeah but is it 64 bit
<theEota> zenrox you here
<_michael_> linux_galor1: for boot console res (trying to get rid of hang) ?? or for the X option (I just want it to stop setting stupidly high res) ?
<njs12345> wow
<linux_galor1> _michael_: aaah
<njs12345> update-manager is pretty cool..
<_michael_> what's update-manager ?
<_michael_> (aside from managing updates... )
<njs12345> _michael_: you running hoary?
<_michael_> njs12345: It was a fresh install of warty last night. just rebuilt the first kernel this morning.
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> I don't think you have it then
<njs12345> it's an update application
<_michael_> I might update to hoary once I get the basics system working as I want though
<njs12345> so you run it and it tells you what needs upgrading
<njs12345> very simple
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: hoary rocks!
<njs12345> you know, a bit more suitable for the newbs :)
<BWGames> can anyone help me set up remote X servering in ubuntu?
<_michael_> is it worth me updating to hoary before rebuilding the kernel then ?
<da_bon_bon> njs12345: update-manager is just a synaptic based frontend to apt-get dist-upgrade
<njs12345> yes
<njs12345> but it still rules
<bronson> I've got gnutls11-dbg installed but when I try to step into the library I get a "gnutls_global.c: no such file or directory"
<bronson> Can anyone tell me where I should put the gnutls source?
<_michael_> anybody ? Build kernel, or update to Hoary first ?
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: update to hoary
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: why r u so keen to build your own kernel ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Thanks. I need a new kernel to allow use of my 2GB RAM. I have SMP, but I know there's prebuilt for that
<BWGames> i have a remote xterm running, is there any way to get the gnome-wm up?
<_michael_> None of the prebuilts have highmem enabled AFAIK
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: hoary has /many/ kernels to choose from - even 2.6.11
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Are they high-mem enabled though ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: with SMP as well.
<linuxboy> does hoary have OpenOffice.org 2 ?
<poningru> hi question: is there a small well packaged linux distro that is a media hub?
<calamari_> oh yeah.. when are the Ubuntu package maintainers going to update firefox?  I was reading about new exploits found in firefox and I'd like to have the latest version to patch them
<poningru> linuxboy: its not out yet
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: yes
<thoreauputic> _michael_: is "highmem" anything over 1gig?
<poningru> OOo2 isnt out yet
<_michael_> yes for highmem being over 1G
<da_bon_bon> linuxboy: yes. apt-cache policy openoffice.org2
<thoreauputic> _michael_: OK thanks
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Okay, thanks. Time for a hoary adventure then ;o)
<thoreauputic> BWGames: if X forwarding is enabled in ssh, you can run remote apps in X with ssh -X
<calamari_> anyone know why they haven't updated firefox yet?
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: you will like it
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: I assume it's best done from a console ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: and not under X ?
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: not necessary. gnome-terminal is just fine
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: oh, cool. Just follow the instructions on the WIki ?
<BWGames> thoreauputic: yup, got it working with apps, but is there any way to run the WM? or.... using XDCMP, any way to get it to show the login screen you get at the X11 console, rather than the GDM?
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: and, after installin and updatin, remember "apt-get remove xserver-xfree86" and "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ok ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: noted.
<thoreauputic> BWGames: yes, you can run gnome remotely : it's a question of startx with a terminal and then type gnome-session
<thoreauputic> BWGames: there are more elegant ways - but that will work
<BWGames> thoreauputic: thanks, that worked! :)
<Vilijo> hey how do I install windows to my qemu ? Do i need some disk image err?
<mjr> BWGames, what do you mean? The login screen you get at the console _is_ GDM.
<thoreauputic> mjr: heh - not if you ssh in - you get a console and a prompt
<mjr> if you want the graphical greeter on remote computers, that can be set from gdmconfig
<BWGames> mjr: thats what i want, thanks, i'll try that :)
<thoreauputic> mjr: yes, true
<mjr> thore, http://www.retrologic.com/jargon/C/console.html :
<BWGames> gnome-session worked, but i just get a blank desktop, with no top panel or virtual desktop switcher
<thoreauputic> mjr: OK point taken: I meant a text only tty - will that do ;)
* calamari_ gets the feeling that ubuntu isn't very concerned about security
<_michael_> What's the URL to upgrade from warty to Hoary ? I saw it yesterday, but lost it again.
<BWGames> hoarys out? I just installed warty *oh great*
<_michael_> no... not final yet
<thoreauputic> _michael_: just replace all instances of "warty" with "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_michael_> thoreauputic: Thanks.
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: refer to ubuntguide.org
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Thanks. I hadn't seen that.
<_michael_> well, I should have hoary up and running in 30 mins ;o)
<Vilijo> how do I install an operating system to qemu ?
<Vilijo> for
<thoreauputic> _michael_: wow - you have some impressive pipe there!
<BWGames> when logging in via XCDMP/gnome-session etc, i get the desktop window and the two panels top and bottom panel... but nothing appears in them, even when i manually add something, they appear fine on console grahpical login?
<_michael_> thoreauputic: Only a 2Meg line, but I manage a solid 230kBps
* thoreauputic would need days on his little dialup wire
<BWGames> _michael_: only? i "only" have a 512k pipe
<BWGames> people still use dialup? oo err :(
<_michael_> Must be time for the yorkshiremen sketch again.... ;oP
<thoreauputic> BWGames: poor people do, yeah ;)
<BWGames> thoreauputic: fair enough ;)
<selinium_> hi all, has anyone got a tv pci working that can let me now how! :)
<thoreauputic> when I were lad, didn't even have telephone! Had to make do with paper cups and a bit of string!
<_michael_> String ? We had to pull whisker off t'cat and use that betweem two halves of an eggshell.
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Luxury! I used to use rolled up newspaper  to make a megaphone to shout through!
<thoreauputic> OK OK  !!  rofl
<Tomcat_> newspaper?
<Tomcat_> Luxury. :o
* selinium_ is practicing my silly walk [i need a grant] 
<_michael_> You could shout ? After working down t'pit all day, using throat to break the coal, we didn't even have a voice.
<thoreauputic> WE used to lean out't window and just yell! (window -well it were hole in septic tank!)
<selinium_> LOL is it something about monty python and proppeller heads..... :)
<selinium_> Can anyone give me some pointers on how to get my TV card working?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: is this the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?
<_michael_> You had propellers ?? We had to whittle down our own shin bones and turn them real fast using only our thumbs.
<selinium_> thoreauputic:  Argument? i think i am in the wrong room! :)
<thoreauputic> _michael_: you were lucky! We had to use old bits of cloth and flap them! Propellers? pffft!
<thoreauputic> selinium_: heh
<thoreauputic> selinium_: I'm sorry I'm not allowed to argue unless you pay
<selinium_> thoreauputic: my tv card has ceased to be, it is an ex-tv card, if was for the fact it is screw to the chassis it would be pushong up the diodes.
<thoreauputic> selinium_: haha
<thoreauputic> good one
<StoffBox-Steve> is Nvidia Twinview an extra Package ?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: I'm sorry, I'm all out of TV cards - I just looked out the back
<StoffBox-Steve> or simple add a 2nd divces at the config ?
<selinium_> ROFL!
<thoreauputic> selinium_: i have a worm gear ...
<selinium_> And i thought we would start to run out of pythonisms :)
<_michael_> thoreauputic: I heard that size doesn't matter...
<Vilijo> hey does anyone know what might be the problem. I try install windows XP in qemu, but it says it doesn't find any hard drives. I created that .img file but how do I execute a command so that I can start installing windows xp from cd in qemu and also so that qemu finds that hard drive img ?
<thoreauputic> nod nod, wink wink, say no more!
<_d4vid> http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/archive/news/archive/parishiltonaddressbook.htm
* _michael_ has never used QEmu
<selinium_> thoreauputic: nods as godd as a wink to a blind man.
<Vilijo> I guess it is easy thing but I just don't get smth and I am novice
<NeoChaosX> ...so you installed Linux first?
<Vilijo> I am trying to install windows xp in qemu and I am running qemu on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> selinium_: are you selling something?
<NeoChaosX> I see
<selinium_> thoreauputic: my tv card, bit of a go-er? Er, no not really
<selinium_> thoreauputic: If the pc card appear in the deice manager. it is installed, right?
<NeoChaosX> Vil: if you're trying to install windows so you can run it from Linux, can't help
<thoreauputic> is it interested in *photography* ....he said knowingly  ;)
<selinium_> thoreauputic: My typing today is awful. It like i'm hitting the keyboard with a pound of sausages!
<NeoChaosX> Vil: i thought your problem was be about dual-booting
<thoreauputic> selinium_: at this point I'm afraid I've lost it - I've been here for too long I think...
<Vilijo> nop, it's pc emulator
* thoreauputic considers reading a novel or painting a picture
<selinium_> thoreauputic: No you haven't :)
<thoreauputic> OK I'm going to take a snity check and get some sleep...
<thoreauputic> heh *sanity
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Sleep well!
<_michael_> Say HI to sanity for me
<thoreauputic> selinium_: thanks
<thoreauputic> _michael_: haven't been acquainted with sanity lately ;-)
<thoreauputic> good night!
<Adrenal> why do bad things happen to good people?
<_michael_> What happened Ad ?
<selinium_> ?
<selinium_> _michael_: Can you help with my tv card problem?
<_michael_> selinium_: sorry. A bit new to ubuntu, and not vastly experienced with Linux...
<selinium_> _michael_:  Me too!
<selinium_> _michael_: I have been running ubuntu for a week. I have stopped using windows. I wish i had discovered linux years ago.
<_michael_> selenium_: Heh. I've tried most distributions on-and-off over the last 8 years or so. Installed Ubuntu last night, and loving it atm.
<cbgb> selinium i do agree with you
<_michael_> The only problem I have is my occasional games addiction, but the consoles have caught up enough for me now...
<selinium_> It is getting to the point were buying a dedicated games machine seems like a good idea! No viruses, online gameing. And use ubuntu for everything else!
<_michael_> selenium_:Absolutely. It seems that the only reason to upgrade PC hardware these days is for games, and you can buy a console (or a few) for the price of a top graphics card !
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: updating ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: You still around ? Once thie update finishes unpacking, do I just reboot, then do the remove of xfree etc., or do that before reboot ?
<_michael_> ROFL
<_michael_> Your timing is impeccable
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: before reboot
<selinium_> That was strange!
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: okay.
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: it finsihed alread y ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Finished the download. still unpacking though.
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: OMG! it took me 9 hours
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hiya
<tritium> hi da_bon_bon
* _michael_ goes deaf as the bloke mainting his house alarm sets it off several times
<da_bon_bon> tritium: YAY! gaims updated to 1.1.4
<tritium> cool
<da_bon_bon> tritium: u still not updated ?
<da_bon_bon> only fucking firefox is not upgraded
<tritium> da_bon_bon, earlier I did, yes
<iftherewerealitt> hi, i have a question - i am wanting to install ndiswrapper, i have downloaded the .deb file of the debian repository from my working internet connection in windows, rebooted to ubuntu and gone to install it to no luck, how do i go about it?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Do I want to keep my current ide-devfs.sh ?
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: have u changed it ?
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Not that I know of...
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: then no
<_michael_> selinium_: Problems ?
<iftherewerealitt> any ideas?
<selinium_> _michael_: only that i keep closing the wrong window. DOH!
<_michael_> iftherewerealitt: When you say "no luck", what have you tried, and what happened ?
<iftherewerealitt> i have tried using synaptic but it doesn't respond to the file
<iftherewerealitt> i just don't know how to install a deb file thats all
<bascule> dpkg -i foo.deb
<spazery> Hi, is it possible to share an internet connection with a xp machine and a linux machine without using a router. Im using direct connection through network cards with a crossover cable
<spazery> i can ping the 2 machines and use a samba server but im not sure how to share the net connection
<bascule> needs an iptables script, I am not sure on it, you can find examples easily enough
<_michael_> which machine is the internet connected to ?
<bascule> one acts as the gateway for the other and a few bits more ..
<spazery> the xp machine
<bascule> using XP as the gateway, then you can use XPs ICS, no I don't know how ;)
<_michael_> you can use internet connection sharing on XP, and configure the Linux box with the right IP. I don't know more than that.
<bascule> ICS - Internet connection sharing
<Hedgehog> ?????
<spazery> ok il have a go, thanks
<bascule> Yeah having XP front out to the net and linux behind, not the way I'd do it ;)
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: what is ubuntu-desktop ? I went to remove xfree, but it was already gone...
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: ok. ubuntu-desktop installs polypaudio for you.
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: what's that ? It's giving me a warning about not being authenticated.
<[m0rph] > hi
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: after that, reboot, and read http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-February/022862.html
<[m0rph] > I chose "German" as my locale in gdm, but some gnome programs are still in english, e.g gnome-panel, nautilus. How can I change that?
<_michael_> okay. off for reboot into Hoary !
<da_bon_bon> guys - have a look and tell me how is she - http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/rating.asp?catid=409078
<bascule> da_bon_bon: yum
<bascule> not as in the redhat rpm thing though, yum as in chocolate
<da_bon_bon> bascule: :)
<bascule> ;)
<_michael_> Seemed to work ;o)
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: no immediate problems, like resolution and stuff ?
<da_bon_bon> bascule: http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/rating.asp?catid=434055
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: It actually used the resolution I tried to store. Warty kept resetting it.
<da_bon_bon> bascule: http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/rating.asp?catid=403063
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: no sound though, but I haven't done what was in the HTML link yet
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: do it and sound will be no issue
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: Hmm. seems I have less resolutions available - much more limited ?
<medutis> hi, i have a question: when applying for CD shipping, the default number is '10'. Does it mean, that the distribution comes with 10CD, or default number of 10 copies?
<umarmung> medutis, 10 copies of 2 cds
<medutis> i need only 1 copy of ubuntu
<_michael_> logging for sound update...
<da_bon_bon> _michael_: xorgconfig in the terminal. and, is system prefs. multimedia systems selector... select both ESD
<da_bon_bon> medutis: distro is only 1 cd. by defualt u get 10 cds
<da_bon_bon> medutis: then select
<da_bon_bon> 1
<medutis> this means, 20 CDs ? :] 
<umarmung> medutis, yes, livecd+installcd
<_michael_> da_bon_bon: okay..
<medutis> i selected 1, so i'll get 2.. live+install cd's ?
<umarmung> medutis, yes
<medutis> thank you
<ompaul> hi I was trying to use the gnome front end for configuring the modem didn't work out any ideas? this machine is currently up and running on ppp0 using a knoppix disk - given that it won't work with hoary array 5
<ompaul> hi I was trying to use the gnome front end for configuring the modem didn't work out any ideas? this machine is currently up and running on ppp0 using a knoppix disk - given that it won't work with hoary array 5
<umarmung> ompaul, dsl modem?
<ompaul> nope pots
<len> hiya, i want to try LILO... to install it is it ok to remove GRUB then Install LILO?
<Vjaz> Anyone know if it's possible to configure a GNOME icon theme so that if an icon is not found in the theme, a dummy icon is displayed instead of a default theme icon?
<ompaul> len it is but that kind of thing makes no sense what has happened, are you unable to boot your windows?
<len> ompaul: no.. i was about to upgrade to 10-4-k7 kernel and it says that LILO is recomended.
<len> ompaul:  so i was thinking of doing it, but i am unsure
<ompaul> len na go for the nice grub it is supposed to automagically capture the new kernel
<len> ompaul: i don't have windows
<ompaul> len snap :)
<len> ompaul: k, thanks for advice.. i will keep grub
<oz_> ehemm.. sound check.. testing testing.. :)
<k-man> evening all
<oz_> hey k-man.. nice to see someone talking
<Octavian> I am having a strange problem, for some reason has soon as hotplug begins its module checks, it just hangs there until I have to force shutoff
<ulas2> any one here experiencing this no audio problem with hoary!!!
<oz_> ulas2: you betcha - all sorts
<ulas2> oz_, any solutions pal?
<ulas2> oz_, or any signs what is the reason?
<oz_> I've changed to ALSA default sink
<ulas2> oz_, gstreamer properties?
<Xappe> i've turned off that beast called plypaudio
<oz_> seems to help a bit - had to leave input as oss.
<ggol> hi everybody here i am new both to ubuntu and irc and have a problem with my sony vaio nootebook modem
<Xappe> *polypaudio
<HFusion> Does Hoary (array-5) include the nv 6629 drivers, or they have to be downloaded?
<jazzka> hi!
<chibifs> Hello :)
<oz_> ulas2: from system->preferences->media selector
<drrakn> anyone tried installing beagle from source lately? (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto) DBus seems to be 0.23 while 0.23.1 is required. If I install 0.23.1 from source, will it break all of my dbus-using apps? Am I just doing something foolish? :)
<jazzka> I'm installing ubuntu, and partitioning the hard drive
<jazzka> I dont see any option to set a swap partition, help!!
<oz_> jazzka: a bit of advice - avoid reiserfs until v4.
<ulas2> oz_, hmmm. are you able to run gnome-volume-control ?
<chibifs> Heh, I think reiserfs3 is fine. :P
<oz_> ulas2: yes runs fine.
<jazzka> I'm ok with ext3 or ext2
<ggol> sombody  here who has experience with soft modems ?
<ulas2> oz_, damn!! i get segfault
<oz_> chibifs: until you try to run selinux.
<jazzka> how can I set a swap partition?
<cblack> lo folks
<oz_> ulas2: what module?
<jazzka> which is the mount point for a swap partition?
<HFusion> which packages should be installed to upgrade the nvidia driver in hoary?
<ulas2> oz_, snd_emu10k1
<oz_> ulas2: try  tail -f /var/log/messages
<HFusion> ... and is the order relevant?
<Xappe> jazzka, just create the swappartition and I think ubuntu will use it
<jazzka> ok, doesnt ubuntu fit in 250 MB ?
<oz_> jazzka: there is no real mount point"...
<oz_> ulas2: any more inof in messages?
<flosch> hi
<ulas2> oz_, the strangest thing.. everything seems to be working i can see the analyzer in xmms gone wild. but no sound. not even a single bit of an information
<oz_> ulas2: I heard about someone earlier that had a problem with the volume control (set to zero)
<oz_> ulas2: Anyone know where the PCM conf file lives?
<ulas2> oz_, i had this with warthy.. that was the first thing i tried with alsamixer. but hey thanks anyway. i will investigate this in deep to get more clues. then i will get back to you...
<oz_> ulas2: cheers mate.
<mdke> hi i can't mount my smb share on another computer
<mdke> this error in dmesg:
<mdke> smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<mdke> can anyone help me out?
<mdke> this is the line in fstab
<mdke> /eustathios/home/matt/music     /media/music  smbfs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials
<drrakn> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-July/047060.html
<drrakn> possibly
<drrakn> dpkg -l |grep smbmount
<mdke> hmm
<drrakn> sory
<drrakn> sorry: smbfs
<drrakn> make sure that is installed
<mdke> in both cases not installed
<drrakn> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<mdke> :)
<drrakn> then it might work
<drrakn> stupid error message though :p
<mdke> yep
<mdke> ty
<drrakn> might file a bug about that against whatever package mount is in
<drrakn> IMOHO
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> how come?
<Edge> what? a good editor for ubuntu
<drrakn> mdke: it would be nice if mount said: "what the heck are you doing, please install smbfs"
<drrakn> instead of just vomiting
<ArdieM> can tell me any kget like tool on ubuntu ?
<mdke> drrakn, ah you mean an upstream bug?
<drrakn> I'm not sure which is better, I probably depends on the package maintainer :)
<drrakn> errr
<elTigre> could someone help me to compile blender under ubuntu?
<drrakn> s/I/it/
<ArdieM> (download manager)
<elTigre> make fails due to not finding "prlock.h"
<drrakn> hmmm, anyway, bbl
<larsrohdin> excuse me... how can i mount my digital camera? connected with usb...
<mdke> ArdieM, you can use kget probably. d4x is a good download manager as well
<ArdieM> mdke: thank you
<mdke> np
<ArdieM> how can i install the standard locales
<ArdieM> the german dont work right...
<ArdieM> apt-get locales ?
<ArdieM> *install
<mdke> you can use the package manager
<mdke> synaptic
<mdke> then you can do dpkg --reconfigure locales iirc
<ArdieM> ardiem@chillout:~ $ d4x
<ArdieM> Segmentation fault
<larsrohdin>  how can i mount my digital camera? connected with usb... anyone?
<ArdieM> just plug it in
<mdke> larsrohdin, what happens when you plug it in?
<ArdieM> i think it automounts in media
<larsrohdin> nothing, ok ill have a look in media
<larsrohdin> no only cdroms and floppys...
<larsrohdin> but i found something in synaptic... ill try that
<bascule> larsrohdin: sudo dmesg, see if it was attached
<heyrhett> how do i get a dual display working?
<oz_> how do i get a list of locked files?
<larsrohdin> USB Mass Storage device found at 2
<bascule> ls -l /dev/sd*
<larsrohdin> brw-rw----    1 root     plugdev
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<bascule> no /dev/sd*  ?
<membreya> hmmm is it possible to burn a .bin iso file in ubuntu??
<larsrohdin> ls -l /dev/sda shows brw-rw----    1 root     plugdev
<mdke> hi all
<mdke> sorry again for a n00b question
<bascule> membreya: yup, I forget hoe though
<membreya> damnit!
<membreya> mdke: that's all we got here :P
<mdke> the libesd package appears to be a reverse dependency of my whole damn system
<mdke> is there any way to remove it?
* bascule proves membreya wrong just for kicks
<bascule> what does scs1: unrecignixed op-code 0x51 mean?
<mdke> membreya, you have to answer my question now ;p
<membreya> means you got too much damn time on your hands :P
<bascule> heh
<membreya> it's not in google
* membreya looks around lost and confused
<membreya> mdke: format c:
* membreya lays to rest all questions
<bascule> membreya: do you know if it is an ISO? 'file thingy.bin'
* bascule gets DVD shrinking for 4.7GB backups sussed totally
<mdke> goddammit
<mdke> net connection went down. did anyone answer my question?
<membreya> bascule: yes it is an iso .bin thingy :)
<membreya> mdke: sorry everyone's asleep
<bascule> membreya: so just burn it
<mdke> k
* membreya stares at bascule blankly
<bascule> mdke: why do you want to remove it?
<mdke> i'm just trying to clean things up
<bascule> membreya: if file said it was an ISO burn the darn thing
<mdke> remove as many packages as i don't use
<bascule> mdke: well you have to avoid the ones with big dep trees
<bascule> just how it is
<mdke> lol
<membreya> it's not in right click I don't understand :P
<mdke> i would argue that the dep tree is wrong
<bascule> did file thingy.bin actually return ISO9660
<membreya> when? :P
<bascule> 13:01 < bascule> membreya: do you know if it is an ISO? 'file thingy.bin'
<bascule> when you followed that advice :P
<membreya> i know it's an iso cos I downloaded it :P
<membreya> oh :D
<membreya> haha
<membreya> sorry
<membreya> just finished work
<bascule> ah, not the same thing, file knows more than you ;)
<membreya> talking to idiots drains approximately 1iq point per/ 10 mins
<membreya> im running on negative right now
<mdke> you talk to idiots?
<bascule> patience levels [=+========] 
<mdke> charity work?
<bascule> lol
<membreya> lol
<mdke> tech support
<membreya> mdke: Internet Banking support :P
<mdke> ah
<membreya> close enough :)
<membreya> bascule: Connectix.Virtual.PC.For.Windows.v5.2-QUANTUM.ShareReactor.bin: data
<mdke> ouch
<mdke> bbl
<Squirrel> hi, is there a command line tool that will list the processes running on my remote windows computer?
<bascule> membreya: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/#toc7
<bascule> google string: 'linux converting .bin ISO'
<bascule> 3rd hit, avoid .com like the plague :)
<larsrohdin> i still can't get my digital camera working. i can mount it as either usbfs or vfat. but i can't see any photos in either case... with vfat it shows a file called "dcim" but i can't do anything with it...
<membreya> dcim is a directory larsrohdin
<larsrohdin> membreya, ok, it doesn't look like it to me... i can't open it or anything
<_michael_> why is it that my sound worked so seamlessly under warty, bu refuses to do anything under hoary... gah
<larsrohdin> membreya, what can i do with it?
<membreya> hmmm you should be able to cd to it ..but if you cant then im stuck ..havent tried with linux yet
<cocol> _michael reinstall totem-xine
<larsrohdin> not even root has permisson to enter that directory...
<_michael_> cocol: will try that.
<mz2> what may have gone wrong in installing hoary when X fails to load up, complaining about the font fixed. and the corresponding fontpath is commented out from xorg.conf gdm and startx both manage to run for a bit (cursor is seen) and then without any error messages it closes and goes back to the consol
<mz2> e
<_michael_> cocol: but when I try to test the 'sinks' I get no sound either.
<marcin_ant> hi - short question
<mz2> i've tried doing reinstalls of all sorts of important packages related to X11 (at first it crashed when trying to open up X, after the updates/reinstalls it just doesn't open)
<RonnyRa> Hi
<_michael_> cocol: nothing.
<RonnyRa> How do I get an new screen resolution if i did not select here at the setup?
<marcin_ant> I would like to as if   sudo /etc/init.d/[servicename]  restart  is the only way to manage services on ubuntu?
<_michael_> RonnyRa: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution.
<marcin_ant> s/as/ask
<RonnyRa> michael: haha. I mean a screen resolution i didnt select at the setup
<_michael_> RonnyRa: I went and used xorgconfig from a terminal.
<RonnyRa> xorgconfig
<RonnyRa> How do you use that?
<_michael_> or xf86config for warty I guess..
<_michael_> basic X config things.
<RonnyRa> michael: Dont throw around with programs here. I would rather like to know, _how_ to use them. Even xorgconfig is "command not find" at term
<davix> why can't i access any config screens in the system menu (gnome, hoary)
<_michael_> RonnyRa: Sorry then - can't help.
<msumu> hi people of da free world
<cblack> any suggestions on a decent thin, flat gtk theme?
<Vjaz> Is the only way to add/remove items from the Gnome Applications menu to manually edit .desktop-files in /usr/share/applications?
<karl> hello everybody
<RonnyRa> hi karl
<karl> I just finish to install this great versiion of ubuntu, it look nice
<membreya> hmm I just plugged in my digital camera and it was recognised
<membreya> :)
<mdke> i have a slight problem with nautilus. When I resize the icons to 75/50%, it also resizes the text to the same proportion of the application font setting. this leaves me with tiny fonts in nautilus. Is there any solution to this?
<cocol> _michael, reinstall mozilla-mplayer or mozplugger
<karl> but, someone can help me how to acces my other Windows partitions
<karl> in fat32
<patrick_> goodday
<patrick_> can somebody tell ,if i go into the right direction?
<patrick_> i need to change something in fstab
<cocol> _michael, or try mplayer-586 mplayer-fonts
<patrick_> i added an harddisk to fstab, its mounting when booting, but i cant write to it.
<patrick_> so i hav eto change permissions
<membreya> patrick_: what type of FS?
<patrick_> ext3
<patrick_> i think i have to eddit when im root
<jazzka> hi!
<patrick_> i can acces it through samba but i cant write to it....
<jazzka> installing ubuntu, I got this message: "It wasn't possible to install the selected kernel" kernel package linux-i386
<jazzka> what can I do?
<nandi> join #slackware
<patrick_> i added an harddisk to fstab, its mounting when booting, but i cant write to it.
<patrick_> i have to change fstab
<patrick_> right?
<cocol> ro = rw
<patrick_> i've goot now this
<patrick_> /dev/hdb /mnt/data  ext3  rw,user,auto 0 0
<patrick_> is that correct?
<cocol> try it
<mdke> i have a slight problem with nautilus. When I resize the icons to 75/50%, it also resizes the text to the same proportion of the application font setting. this leaves me with tiny fonts in nautilus. Is there any solution to this?
<patrick_> like that its not working
<no0tic> in firefox, when I click onto a "mailto:" link, it doesnt open anything, instead of opening thunderbird
<patrick_> cocol,-- like that its not working
<cocol> patrick_, sorry
<Vjaz> no0tic: you need to configure your "Preferred applications"
<demon_mortal> hi@all
<no0tic> Vjaz: there already is thunderbird in preferred applications
<Vjaz> no0tic: you need a script for it to work... (yes I know, it's silly)
<no0tic> Vjaz: ah, I must control thunderbird is open or not, then launch the proper command, right?
<demon_mortal> is somebody out there who will help me with a little gnome prob???
<Vjaz> no0tic: yes
<Vjaz> no0tic: there's a script somewhere in the net if you don't want to whip your own...
<claws> what makes an USB-device pop up on the desktop?  i recompiled my own kernel and now it dosen't do that anymore
<no0tic> Vjaz: very silly :)
<no0tic> Vjaz: thanks
<Vjaz> no0tic: I don't remember where though... might've been mozillazine.org
<claws> the usb work btw - just mount manually
<Vjaz> no0tic: yeah, I hope it gets fixed
<mdke> i have a slight problem with nautilus. When I resize the icons to 75/50%, it also resizes the text to the same proportion of the application font setting. this leaves me with tiny fonts in nautilus. Is there any solution to this?
<patrick_> ive added an harddisk to fstab with sudo geidt, added this line   /dev/hdb  /mnt/data  ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0  . mouts with booting , can enter it local and throught samba network, but can write to it
<patrick_> cant
<patrick_> ive added an harddisk to fstab with sudo geidt, added this line   /dev/hdb  /mnt/data  ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0  . mouts with booting , can enter it local and throught samba network, but cant write to it
<Vilijo> can I operate in file browser with root permissions somehow ?
<demon_mortal> i've a black cros i the middle of my gnome desktop... and i'm not able to do something against it...   need some help please
<mdke> Vilijo, applications->system tools->run as different user
<mdke> or "gksudo nautilus"
<HavoK> where i can find a list of unstable repository? (i mean, something like debian/unstable - not universe)
<Vilijo> thanks
<will> where do i find the reqirements for compiling a prog from source?
<patrick_> ive added an harddisk to fstab with sudo geidt, added this line   /dev/hdb  /mnt/data  ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0  . mouts with booting , can enter it local and throught samba network, but can write to it
<Climber> Hello, I'd like to know if a Pentium II 233 with 64 MB of RAM will work with Ubuntu in a graphical environment?
<kratzer54847> Blah
<Xappe> Climber, probably if you use a lightweight wm/de
<will> just
<jakejarvis> n00b needs help installing GCC! when I ./configure, I get the error "You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler."
<jakejarvis> how do i do that?
<kratzer54847>  Topic is 'phpBB.de :: Aktuelle Version: 2.0.12 :: Styles-Demo: http://www.phpbb.de/styles/ :: phpBB 2.1/3.0: http://www.phpbb.de/area51/ :: Lust zu Quizzen? Besuch #phpbb.de-quiz'
<kratzer54847> * Set by naderman on Thu Feb 24 19:08:00
<Xappe> try installing build-essentials
<HavoK> jakejarvis: usually installing gcc will help =) apt-get install gcc
<jakejarvis> in the terminal i type apt-get...?
<HavoK> jakejarvis: being root
<jakejarvis> ok, thanks!
<HavoK> no problem =)
<Xappe> jakejarvis, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<jakejarvis> thanks!
<patrick_> can somebody helps a n00b with write permissions
<patrick_> ive added an harddisk to fstab with sudo geidt, added this line   /dev/hdb  /mnt/data  ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0  . mouts with booting , can enter it local and throught samba network, but can write to it
<claws> what makes an USB-device pop up on the desktop?  i recompiled my own kernel and now it dosen't do that anymore
<patrick_> can somebody helps a n00b with write permissions
<Xappe> shoot and someone shall answer thou, as the bible 2k5 nerd edition says
<patrick_> ive added an harddisk to fstab with sudo geidt, added this line   /dev/hdb  /mnt/data  ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0  . mouts with booting , can enter it local and throught samba network, but can write to it
<patrick_> i have to change ownership
<patrick_> but my two braincells are overloaded
<branimir> hi all
<branimir> i have a q..
<Xappe> patrick_,  umask= 000 maybe?
<patrick_> no its ext3, i readed somewhere thats not good?
<Goshawk> hot to run user mode linux on ubuntu?
<SuperLag> How well does Ubuntu run on AMD64?
<branimir> does anyone know of an smart boot manager kind of software that supports booting of an usb device...
<SuperLag> any major issues, to speak of?
<jk> SuperLag: no, runs fine here
<jk> SuperLag: except for not being able to use win32 codecs in mplayer
<SuperLag> jk: what about firefox, and all the plugins? (java, flash....)
<jk> SuperLag: flash won't work; there is an amd64 java
<branimir> no one?
<SuperLag> jk: /query?
<patrick_> ive added an harddisk to fstab with sudo geidt, added this line   /dev/hdb  /mnt/data  ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0  . mouts with booting , can enter it local and throught samba network, but cant write to it
<jk> SuperLag: why not in the channel? :)
<SuperLag> Is this okay?
<jk> oh sure
<branimir> ok.. here is a another one.. is it possible to instal ubuntu over lan network?
<branimir> no? anyone?
<housetier> branimir smart boot manager: http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<housetier> don't know if it'll boot from usb
<larsrohdin> is it possible to somehow make an iso-file of a copy protected dvd?
<branimir> house: but does it support booting off an usb device?
<branimir> for installation
<branimir> housr: i'v tried the latest version but still no usb support
<cartman> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<cartman> Can't connect here
<larsrohdin> is it possible to somehow make an iso-file of a copy protected dvd?
<robodex> hey, anyone know exactly when hoary will be available on shipit?
<FEL> hello ubuntu-gurus ... is there a network install for ubuntu? I haven't got a CD-Drive.
<branimir> FEL: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791
<daniels> FEL: yep -- see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/installer-i386/current/, there are netboot images under there somewhere
<FEL> ty.
<Kyaneos> hi
<FEL> hi.
<Martok> Anybody get the flu yet?
<ubernoob> Martok: yupp! i caught the ubuntu fever! :P
<keyshawn2> i had it in october.
* keyshawn2 shrugs
<NermalLaptop> 2
<len> hiya, can I share a printer in NFS?  or must i do SAMBA?
<housetier> len you can use cups, that way unix, linux, and windows clients can use it
* NetwrkMonkey can't wait for the official hoary release
* NetwrkMonkey hide's nermal's sheep
<len> housetier: only linux (ubuntu) used here.  I have NFS set up already, but i can't find out how to share the printer
<housetier> len nfs is only for filesystems
<len> housetier: i kinda figured... thanks for resting my mind
<housetier> len use cups for printing services
<len> housetrier: k, do i keep the nfs ?
<housetier> of course, nfs is for filesystems, cups for printing services
<len> housetier:  cools, thanks for the lesson :)
<Sexytiger> hey
<Sexytiger> How do I install the deb command in my ubuntu?
<msumu> hi peoples of da free world
<Sexytiger> when I enter deb it says that the command doesn't exist :\
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: use dpkg -i <debfile>
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: if you just want to install something then use Synaptic and install from the repositories if its there
<Sexytiger> I want to install from the backports
<morchuboo> then edit your /etc/sources.list file and add the repositories. They you can just use Synaptic
<Sexytiger> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports distribution sections
<Sexytiger> add this?
<SiRrUs> Sexytiger very helpfull guide here  www.ubuntuguide.org
<farruinn> s/distributions/ubuntu-backports (iirc) s/sections/main universe whatever you are using
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: yes but it will need to be
<morchuboo> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main universe
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: See http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ and follow the example there
<Sexytiger> thanks :)
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: np :)
<farruinn> hm, backports on an ubuntu domain? Is ubuntuforums an official ubuntu domain?
<Sexytiger> hmm, I started Synaptic, It says it cannnot make stat to the list or something
<robodex> Sexytiger: run it using sudo or from a root console
<farruinn> gksudo would be better
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: you need to update the list - click the relaod button
<robodex> either that or do sudo apt-get update
<farruinn> but the launcher in the menu should be 'gksudo synaptic' anyway
<robodex> heh it should be
<chtitux> hello, my new comunity ;)
<robodex> but since I'm running xfce for some reason it just runs "synaptic" without gksudo
<Sexytiger> yeah, it worked
<Sexytiger> :)
<Sexytiger> thanks
<robodex> but that's fine because xfce is awesome
<Sexytiger> why does the deb command not work in the console, if it works in the .list file?
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: deb is not a command - it tells apt that the source is for deb packages
<FEL> Hello, im new to linux and thought i'd install ubuntu today, i haven't got any CD and would like to install ubuntu via the net. i've read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791/howto_view but to be honest, i didnt understand much of it - the new box hasnt got any os atm but i thought i'd just have to dl some disk and write it to a floppy and boot it. .. so far i've downloaded 
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: if you have a single <filename>.deb package that you downloaded from elsewhere then you can use dpkg -i <debfile> to install it
<Sexytiger> can I use dpkg -i http://... ?
<morchuboo> FEL: doing a net install will download the packages that are on the CD anyway - you might as well download the ISO of the CD and burn it to a CD if you can - that way it available for future use
<HavoK> is xorg in hoary?
<jk> HavoK: yup
<HavoK> jk: thanks
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: no - dpkg is just for deb files that you have already. Apt is used with repositores to get the debs when you do apt-get (this is what syaptic does) and apt then passes control to dpkg once it (and its dependancies are downloaded) to dpkg to install them
<FEL> morchuboo, im on a t1 connection and wouldnt mind installing it via the net ... when i read the info i posted earlier it seemed like it assumed i already had debian installed or something ...
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: if you have used an RPM distro before dpkg works like doing rpm -i ie. it works on local packages (only much better :))
<Sexytiger> yes, I used RH some time ago and rpm's were allways giving me problems
<Sexytiger> this apt-get thing is wonderful
<Ed_Gein> Anyone have any luck setting up oddcast-jack on Ubuntu
<morchuboo> FEL: ahh well Ive never had nned of a net install so cant help im afraid - whats the link to the info you read - i could gve it a quick read...
<karim> why does ubuntu try to use quik rather than yaboot as a boot block on powerpc ?
<FEL> morchuboo - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791/howto_view
<morchuboo> Sexytiger: welcome to deb distros! no more dependancy hell!
<Feiten> s
<Sexytiger> this makes linux much more easy to work with
<Vjaz> morchuboo: On RPM distros, the dependency hell is there because of installing external packages. On Debian, there are a lot more packages so you rarely have to do that, but if you do, you can get equal dependency hell just the same.
<ivalladt> I just installed a new SCSI CD-ROM but it's not listed in totem's optical device preferences, any ideas?
<karim> how can I use yaboot instead of quik for the bootblock configuration on power mac ?
<chtitux> How can I change the root passwd after the installation ?
<NermalLaptop> passwd
<NermalLaptop> or sudo su
<NermalLaptop> and then passwd
<chtitux> ok
<Vilijo> hello, how do I bunzip a bz2? If I use -dv as flags it just unbz it and leaves the .tar
<NermalLaptop> tar xjvf
<Vilijo> thanks
<pepsi> An00b15
<ArdieM> where is k3b ?
<apokryphos> ArdieM: If you've downloaded it, you can access it by: Alt+F2 > k3b
<ArdieM> lol it is not preinstalled
<ArdieM> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ArdieM> hahahahaha ^^^thanks anyway
<apokryphos> Obviously. Do you not have it?
<apokryphos> The repos have it.
* Dr_willis wonders if in 2 years time - if kde and gnome will slowluy merge.
<ArdieM> i hate kde
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: Very very unlikely. They're based on entirely different things
<pepsi> Dr_willis, what will people fight about then?
<apokryphos> ArdieM: That's a shame; why?
<ArdieM> its like a toy
<ArdieM> gnome is solid simple and clean
<apokryphos> That seems like a pretty ungrounded reason for hate; far too subjective.
<Martok> Commandline is cleaner. ;] 
<Dr_willis> apokryphos,  i dont mean at the libarary level.. i mean at the 'what the user sees level'
<Dr_willis> once they get totally compatioable with each other  i'd call them 'merged' :P from what the no-mnothiong user would see.
<ArdieM> haha yes cmdline is da best
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: The look? Well, sure, right now you can make Gnome look exactly like kde and visa versa.
<ArdieM> but only 1% auf all humans understand it
<apokryphos> Gnome command line is better? What?
<ArdieM> the other would think it is a game
<Dr_willis> no i mean more the functionality.. like how drag/drop and so forth works. actually i think that may be working now.. :P
<pepsi> 60% of all statistics are made up on the spot
<Martok> I think only 1% of all humans understand GNU/Linux itself.
<apokryphos> Dr_willis: Of course, even now, those things are customizable to look just like each other.
<apokryphos> Martok: I think the percentage is far smaller.
<Martok> 0.5%?
<Martok> Heh.
<apokryphos> far far lower ;), particularly considering that 0.5% of the population of the world probably have only heard of Linux a couple of times.
<Martok> Whoa, you've blown my mind.
<apokryphos> Super deep philosophy
<ArdieM> 1% off al humans can think
<neom> I think, even those to grasp it, don't necessarily understand it to it's full potential. I know I certainly don't.
<ArdieM> so i think :) its 0.00000000000000001% who understand linux
<apokryphos> ArdieM: Try telling that to them ;-)
<ArdieM> how can you tell a no thinking person that he cant think
<ArdieM> muhahahaha
<apokryphos> If anyone quotes Descartes I'll kill them :P
<Martok> Uh oh, Ubuntu is on the decline on Distrowatch.
<Dr_willis> hmm. just realized taht none of the kde apps are in the gnome menus. Dont suppose anyone  has seen a decent fix/way to get them all in there?
<apokryphos> It's not configurable properly at the moment, is it?
<Dr_willis> or perhaops its because i dont ahve kde on this box yet. :P lets see
<apokryphos> Same thing in kde; fixed in 3.4, I hear.
<neom> We should fund an ad campaign. "Bill wants you, to run ubuntu!"
<will> who uses a firewall here on Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> will: Linux has a built in firewall
<Vilijo> I try/tried to use it but it seems that my ubuntu fails to open it on startup =O
<Dr_willis> hmm isent there a default set of firewall-like rules allready in place from the get go?
<Vilijo> firestarter that is
<apokryphos> oh
<Vilijo> from firestarter options I have set it launch on the boot, and that doesn't work I added it to startup programs and it still doesn't launch
<Vilijo> but I don't mind
<raydogg> I installed fglrx-driver but i can't insert it with modprobe ? (says it can't find it )
<apokryphos> Mepis more popular than Ubuntu? I find that interesting.
<mdke> i have a problem with nautilus. When I resize the icons to 50/75%, the text under the icons is resized to the same proportion of my application font, which makes too small to read. Is there any way to avoid this, other than having my icon zoom at 100%?
<goedecke> Hola
<Quietti> hi.  according to the CD, 32mb should be the bare minimum to setup warty.  in practice, it keeps on faling at the step to unpack the lvm udebs.
<Quietti> is this a known issue?  how do I work around it?
<Lemonzest> does the amd64 version pickup all hardware on a DFI LanParty UT NF3 250Gb
<tuxdisciple> Wow.. XDCMP built in is very nice... now my laptops can just use my workstation
<abelli> mdke: maybe because your system is b0rk3d?
<abelli> mdke: you're saying, that text gets resized as you change icon width.. mine really doesnt
<mdke> abelli, hmm
<mdke> abelli, what version of nautilus?
<abelli> 2 9 91
<viper12> morning all.
<abelli> viper12: ciao
<mdke> abelli, me too
<mdke> abelli, bizarre
<abelli> mmm no.. just b0rk3d:))
<mdke> i installed yesterday evening
<mdke> its totally fresh
<viper12> has anyone had any luck with the web interface (localhost:631/admin) to setup a network printer?  I've been man paging, web surfing, and I've got to say the achilles heel to linux (imho) is how f'in hard it is to setup a simple home network printer. :(
<viper12> or arcane and unclear it is.
<abelli> viper12: what do you mean?
<Lemonzest> does the amd64 version pickup all hardware on a DFI LanParty UT NF3 250Gb
<abelli> mdke: can you tell me what kind of options have you got checked in nautilus options.. even if the most indicated in thi case is seb128
<dud> what's a "DFI LanParty UT NF3 250Gb"??
<mdke> abelli, indicated? lol
<viper12> I've got a printer setup locally on one ubuntu machine. works perfectly.  Trying to print on my home network TO THAT PRINTER from another ubuntu machine is the problem.
<seb128> mdke, abelli: that's a change in nautilus for 2.10
<viper12> the webmin interface will NOT let me log in. (says admin is disabled for security reasons, and NO user/password combo works. (and yes I've got a root ID setup as well.)
<abelli> seb128: thank you very much
<abelli> seb128: you're the one
<abelli> viper12: yeah.. let's see if we can resolve it
<viper12> bless you....even if ya can't. lol
<abelli> viper12: root is evil :)
<viper12> abelli.....I don't use a root id.......its just setup in case its needed.
<mdke> seb128, ty brilliant
<mdke> seb128, is there anything i can do about it?
<viper12> I'm not completely noob regarding this stuff.........but as far as printing......from another linux box....I am. lol. (if it were xp to ubuntu....no issues as samba would work.)
<seb128> mdke: nop
<abelli> viper12: i know
<mdke> seb128, how come the change?
<abelli> viper12: now i got your problem, and "probably" the solution...
<viper12> nods.
<seb128> mdke: I don't get the question
<abelli> viper12: it's here http://www.ubuntuitalia.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=40 ... and its italian
<abelli> viper12: :), so let me translate for you
<seb128> mdke: the zoom is a real zoom, it changes both icons and text
<viper12> thanks. lol
<mdke> seb128, my problem is that when i resize the icons in nautilus, the text resizes too so that if I want 50% icons, the text is not readable
<erlend_> has anybody else experienced that gnome stalls for like 5 minutes before it starts? right after i have logged in, it stops.
<mdke> seb128, http://mdke.mine.nu/images/nautilus.png
<seb128> mdke: I understand the issue, but the font is proportional to the icon
<mdke> seb128, ok i c
<mdke> seb128, is there any alternative way to resize the icons?
<seb128> no
<seb128> you can add a comment on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160080
<mdke> that is a shame
<mdke> ok
<error_29> erland_ , I had the same problem on a previous warty install.  Didn't clock the delay though.  Got tired of looking at brown.
<error_29> Maybe I'm crazy, but it seems to me that just moving the mouse nudged gnome into life
<mdke> seb128, thanks for your help
<seb128> np
<Lemonzest> its a nForce based amd64 motherboard
<Vilijo> how can I get a kernel-headers package that corresponds to my current kernel?
<Lemonzest> i want to know if ubuntu is conpatable
<dud> frikkin' wikked! I got vmware workstation beta 5 working natively on amd64 :D
<dud> thats like the greatest news since ww2 ended
<dud> Lemonzest, I'm running ubuntu 64bit on an nForce based motherboard
<Lemonzest> i dont care about the sound as i have a sb live, but i wanna know if everything else works, sata, gigabit lan etc
<dud> yeah, it works
<acidwolf> and so the struggle of PPC and Hoary continue's
<acidwolf> sigh
* acidwolf bangs head on desk
<bedge> mine totem player say "Failed to open; reason unknown"it is whit al the exstenions, mov, mpg2 etc.
<ud993> hi
<AcidWolf> bedge you need to install the lib for mpeg
<dud> I'm having some serious trouble deciding here... should I build a ubuntu based distrobution for this client? or go with something else?
<bedge> Do you know how this is calt in synaptic
<apokryphos> %tell bedge uburestricted
<Pyre> bedge: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<AcidWolf> bedge no let me look for it
<AcidWolf> ill link you
<AcidWolf> :)
<dud> its supposed to be a linux alternative, for a smaller computer shop... something like that "configurator" that dell.com has
<ud993> i am remastering dsl linux, which is based on debian/woody, now i wanted to get some pkgs from ubuntu testing repo, what should i add to sources.list?
<mdke> how are initscripts controlled in ubuntu nowadays? do the rc-update and rc-status commands work?
<arbeck> Is there a way I can have a mount mount with the owner as somone other than root?
<apokryphos> ud993: my sources.list:
<apokryphos> %tell ud993 ubusources
<Pyre> ud993: http://youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list
<AcidWolf> bedge http://search.belnet.be/packages/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmpeg1/
<AcidWolf> pick your Arch and then download
<AcidWolf> to install it do this dpkg -a (name of file)
<AcidWolf> dpkg -i sorry
<AcidWolf> :)
<mdke> how are initscripts controlled in ubuntu nowadays? seems that rc-update command doesn't exist and there is no obvious GUI to control services <- please help!!! thanks
<jakejarvis|away> n00b needs help installing libtool! when i ./configure it, I get "error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" - i just installed gcc
<bedge> Acidwolf, i wil keep you in touch. I wil try this stuff
<AcidWolf> ok bedge
<AcidWolf> :)
<AcidWolf> jakejarvis apt-get install libtool
<dud> hrm, mepis is looking very sharp and userfriendly as well really... but its kde
<jakejarvis> ok, thanks for your help!
<AcidWolf> and also apt-get istall gcc3 or 4
<AcidWolf> :)
<ud993> thx Pyre
<dud> and its not apt heh
<AcidWolf> ??
<ud993> thx all cu lat0r
<dud> l337sp34kzx0rz :o
<mdke> please?
<dud> kthxbye
<AcidWolf> hehehe
<jakejarvis> i just got the error "package libtool has no installation canidate"
<AcidWolf> apt-get update
<AcidWolf> jakejarvis
<jakejarvis> thanks - i'm a huge n00b obviously hehe
<AcidWolf> or better yet jakejarvis
<AcidWolf> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/devel/libtool
<dud> moo
<AcidWolf> there ya go
<AcidWolf> :)
<jakejarvis> i guess i'll try that then - i just got the same error after apt-get update
<jakejarvis> thanks again :)
<apokryphos> jakejarvis: Might be a good idea to go for the build-essential package, in the repos. Will have most of the stuff you'll need for compiling.
<jakejarvis> is that on the ubuntu sitie?
<jakejarvis> *site
<AcidWolf> e-yup
<AcidWolf> :)
<tulip_> anyone can help me? gaim and amsn can-t connect to msn mesenger
<jakejarvis> thanks :)
<AcidWolf> jakejarvis,
<robodex> arg, doesn't ANYONE have an idea about what my DVD drive problem is? It'll read CDs fine, but on DVDs I get 100% cpu usage and it won't read the DVD
<AcidWolf> heres a newer version of gcc for you aswell
<AcidWolf> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/devel/gcc
<abelli> mdke:  so sup?
<apokryphos> jakejarvis: on the site? It's in the repositories. Just called "build-essential"
<jakejarvis> cool, thanks
<robodex> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16801
<mdke> abelli, nothing
<fred56> Hello all
<abelli> viper12: the wiki is warming up for your meeting :))
<nanomad> hi everyone. i need help....
<goedecke_> Hi
<nanomad> i've got a pctv rave card but tvtime cant tune any channel. Any ideas?
<fred56> I need some help to disable xrand x.org extention
<abelli> goedecke_: ciao
<fred56> i'm using warty
<viper12> again........abelli......thanks for that. :)
<AcidWolf> brb
<AcidWolf> rebooting
<abelli> viper12: nothing
<viper12> to me it was.  I've been hunting for that SIMPLE explanation for two days with no clear howto or manpage or forum post.
<abelli> viper12: this is the first time i touch cups config files.. it seems they like me:)
<viper12> Well, I knew it had to be SOMETHING like that......heck I got NFS up and running pefectly, and to be stumped over this........felt like an old noob again. heehee
<abelli> viper12: :)
<bedge> acidwolf, i use the folowing command "dpkg -a libmpeg1_1.3.1-2.1_1386.deb" them the terminal says somthing lik (i have the dutch version so i try to translate it a bit) "I have a action option needed"
<fred56> Could anybody tell me how to disable randr extention ? I tried to put "Section "Extensions"
<fred56>         Option "Randr" "Disable"
<fred56> EndSection
<fred56> " in xorg.conf but it does not work
<Vilijo> how can I get a kernel-headers package that corresponds to my current kernel? my current kernel is 2.6.10-3-k7 or so that I have got with apt-get
<viper12> just verified a print job from open office, btw.......and the output is exactly as needed.
* robodex is away: afk
<viper12> afk brb
<JDahl> Vilijo, apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.10
<Vilijo> ok JDahl thanks
<Vilijo> there is only kernel-headers-2.6.8-1 2.6.8-5
<Vilijo> and  kernel-headers-2.4.27-speakup 2.4.27-1
<Vilijo> am I lacking some repos maybe?
<abelli> Vilijo: what are you looking for if i can?
<nanomad> i've got a pctv rave card but tvtime cant tune any channel. Any ideas?
<abelli> anybody from the usa here?
<jabbath_> hi! I've got a sound problem.. (which means "no sound anymore") .. I compiled a new kernel and now it seems, sound is gone :)
<jabbath_> I compiled the driver for my soundcard (ALSA).. alsamixer and the gnome mixer applet (etc.) are able to change the sound volume; even "basic background noise" gets louder/more quiet.. but that's it.. any suggestions?
<Vilijo> abelli ,looking for kernel-headers-2.6.10
<JDahl> abelli, I live in CA - why?
<abelli> JDahl: do you play foosball?
<JDahl> abelli, no
<abelli> Vilijo: linux-headers-2.6.10-whatyouwant
<abelli> JDahl: do you know rules?
<JDahl> abelli, no
<AcidWolf> im gona have to do a full reinstall
<AcidWolf> :(
<abelli> AcidWolf: why?
<AcidWolf> eeeeep !!!!
<AcidWolf> cause
<viper12> abelli.....I'm in Colorado fyi
<AcidWolf> i went up to hoary
<abelli> AcidWolf: you should reboot linux :)
<AcidWolf> and now everything has gone totally moggy
<AcidWolf> i did reboot linux
<abelli> viper12: "do you" foosball?
<abelli> AcidWolf: arrgggh...
<AcidWolf> some of the menu's arent working
<abelli> AcidWolf: what do you mean with moggy? im a stupid italian :)
<viper12> I used to once in awhile when I was younger.
<AcidWolf> moggy meaning STUFFED UP BROKEN
<AcidWolf> :)
<viper12> Acid which menus aren't working?
<abelli> viper12: is it true that you can countinously spin?
<AcidWolf> system menu in gnome
<abelli> Vilijo: is it working?
<viper12> I've seen it done...but I was never 'that' good. lol
<abelli> AcidWolf: have you upgraded g-s-t?
<AcidWolf> i cant even open root terminal
<AcidWolf> no
<viper12> I'm not sure in tournaments if that's legal though abelli
<AcidWolf> i did apt-get distro upgarde
<AcidWolf> uprade*
<AcidWolf> third time lucky
<AcidWolf> upgrade*
<AcidWolf> :)
<abelli> AcidWolf: so please just issue another "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<AcidWolf> i see
<AcidWolf> hmmmm
<Vilijo> abelli what working?
<viper12> acid....have you tried to ctrl-alt-f1,f2 and such?  if so you could probably apt-get gnome again.
<abelli> AcidWolf: 3 times
<viper12> (rather than complete reinstall.)
<abelli> viper12: linux-headers
<apokryphos> AcidWolf: erm, the command is apt-get dist-upgrade. You did that, right?
<AcidWolf> no i meant the spelling of upgrade abelli
<apokryphos> and you did change all the sources appropriately?
<AcidWolf> yes i did that apokryphos
<abelli> AcidWolf: does gnome works?
<SuperL4g> jk: you still around?
<AcidWolf> gnome works but some of the menus i cant use
<abelli> AcidWolf: how many update&&dist-upgrade did you issue today?
<AcidWolf> well the menus work but some of the apps wont load
<AcidWolf> none
<AcidWolf> i did the upgrade yesterday
<abelli> AcidWolf: so go for it
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<AcidWolf> and have spent the last 24 hours trying to regain sound and video
<abelli> remember to update before upgrade
<AcidWolf> :(
<abelli> AcidWolf: this is the nice thing with development branch.. cmon
<abelli> HaRDaWaY: ciao
<AcidWolf> yes abelli
<AcidWolf> :p
<viper12> :D
<abelli> AcidWolf: your stronger than hoary.. break it
<AcidWolf> i know
<AcidWolf> :p
<abelli> AcidWolf: make it cry
<AcidWolf> ok
<AcidWolf> options
<AcidWolf> i need options
<viper12> that's easy abelli.....just click around on the gnome cups manager for more than 2 minutes. hee hee
<AcidWolf> someone quick gimme something to try
<AcidWolf> :p
<abelli> AcidWolf: what?
<AcidWolf> anything
<robodex> AcidWolf: sudo rm -rf /
<abelli> AcidWolf: update && dist-upgrade NOW... GO FOR IT
<abelli> :))
<abelli> robodex: behave :)
<robodex> ;)
<robodex> hehe
<viper12> lmao
<abelli> Vilijo: did you get those headers?
* AcidWolf looks @ robodex
<AcidWolf> evil
<AcidWolf> lol
<abelli> Vilijo: kernel in ubuntu are named differently from debian
<abelli> *S
<AcidWolf> g-s-t
<AcidWolf> hmmmm
<abelli> AcidWolf: those will come after
<abelli> now upgrade this system..
<AcidWolf> ok
<abelli> mamoo: ciao
<AcidWolf> just standard upgrade
<abelli> AcidWolf: wait
<AcidWolf> abelli, ok
<abelli> AcidWolf: "sudo aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade"
<AcidWolf> abelli, ok
<kbrooks> I want to enable mod_python
<Vilijo> abelli I got them from a website now
<kbrooks> http://kyleb.ath.cx/programs/hi.py doesn't work.
<abelli> Vilijo: no no..
<kbrooks> it uses mod_python
<abelli> Vilijo: use ubuntus
<abelli> Vilijo: as i said ubuntu ones are different from common debian kernels..
<Vilijo> abelli I got them here http://higgs.djpig.de/cgi-ubuntu/download.pl
<abelli> AcidWolf: "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<acolyte> what to do when on bootup it says: inird.img error 15 file not found? :o
<abelli> AcidWolf: sorry i forgot a sudo
<AcidWolf> already been done abelli
<acolyte> initrd.img*
<AcidWolf> :p
<abelli> AcidWolf: :)
<AcidWolf> no sudo needed im already logged in as root
<AcidWolf> :
<AcidWolf> :)
<abelli> acolyte: this is quite bad...
<abelli> acolyte: what did you do?
<abelli> acolyte: i mean before getting that message?
<Echylo> hello hello
<acolyte> abelli: nothing special... I did some work with dpkg and apt-get upgraded
<Yomic> Yo.
* AcidWolf offers abelli some Ravioli
<kbrooks> what work?
<Echylo> anyone knows a channel where they have experience with database?
<abelli> acolyte: something really bad must have  happened
<abelli> Echylo: #mysql :)?
<abelli> Echylo: you can ask in here
<Echylo> no no
<Echylo> microsoft brr :p works database file
<abelli> acolyte: i mean was this the first reboot?
<Vilijo> abelli how should I install this linux-kernel package? And should I get some other files aswell ?  I am trying to make my kernel sources to match my current kernel
<Echylo> I need to print adresses to envelops
<acolyte> kbrooks: I --purged a package called printpro, something like cups but then worse
<Echylo> I can get information from *.wdb & *.txt files
<Echylo> but I need to print them to envelopes
<abelli> Vilijo: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-whatyouwant ?!?
<kbrooks> acolyte, 'worse'?
<Vilijo> abelli there is not the package I want... so I had to download .deb file, but I am a newbie with these.. should I execute that deb
<acolyte> kbrooks: and I purged and installed the libcupsys2 package, because those 2 were in conflict, but that was all solved yesterday. 'bronson' knows all about it he helped me out
<abelli> acolyte: was this the first reboot?
<abelli> acolyte: initrd.img is something about grub and the kernel..
<acolyte> abelli: I know, and yes it showed up this morning. When I got to bed last night everything was normal and I could even re-login that same night but this morning when I bootup all went wrong
<kbrooks> abelli, no, its the kernel not grub
<raydogg``> how far is array 5 away from a final version ?
<abelli> kbrooks: yes.. i know..
<kbrooks> abelli, 'initial ram disk'
<acolyte> abelli: there are also 2 new entries that I didn't see before, namely a dpkg-temp and dpkg-temp (recovery mode) option in GRUB. They too result in file not found errors
<abelli> raydogg``: its usable
<abelli> acolyte: ok this is not nice
<Vilijo> how to execute a .deb file ? how to install it ?
<abelli> but can be recovered
<abelli> Vilijo: dpkg -it
<abelli> Vilijo: dpkg -it packagename
<acolyte> abelli: good :). Tell me :)
<abelli> Vilijo: "sudo dpkg -it packagename" ... sorry everybody
<Vilijo> ok thanks
<kbrooks> apkg -i
<Vilijo> :)
<kbrooks> dpkg*
<abelli> acolyte: ok, now you need a live cd
<Vilijo> -t for test?
<abelli> Vilijo: no idea
<Vilijo> oki
<abelli> Vilijo: "man dpkg" will show you the way
<acolyte> abelli: do I have one? ghehe lol no.. Need to dl one
<abelli> acolyte: ok
<abelli> do you know how to boot from a live cd using an hdd partition as root?
<abelli> acolyte: AA
<acolyte> abelli: AA? no, I don't
<abelli> acolyte: nice
<abelli> ok... let me look for an howto
<acolyte> abelli: but you've got plenty of time explaining me, cause it's gonna take a while dling the livecd (@171kb/s)
<acolyte> ghehehe :+
<bebek> hello
<abelli> 171kbs?!
<bebek> i have a strange problem here.. gstreamer detects the sound card, but gnome sound applet doesn't.. the problem is that the volume is too low.. i don't know what to do now...
<bebek> anyone have any suggestion?
<abelli> acolyte: that's completely unfair.. here its at most 80kb
<abelli> bebek: what player are you using?
<bebek> abelli: what did you mean by player? as in xine? i used xine. increasing the volume there doesn't have any effect.
<acolyte> abelli: ah well, ain't satisfied yet, want to have 300kb/s+ which is easy to accomplish here :)
<Vilijo> seriously, which one do I have if I have amd athlon processor: amd64,i386,ia64 or powerpc? I have amd athlon 2800+ processor
<bebek> by the way, i have to load the module opl3sa2 to enable my sound card.. opl3sa2 is in oss section of the /lib/modules/kernel/sound  directory
<acolyte> vilijo: i386 would be enough :)
<abelli> bebek what driver is xine using?
<Vilijo> acolyte I do'nt understand... hmm I had to install new kernel because I had i386 module... I had to install k7 for my amd athlon...  but now you say i386
<Vilijo> my kernel is k7
<viper12> if you have athlon2800, you need (best).........686
<updala> hi
<acolyte> vilijo: does Ubuntu have a k7 kernel then?
<Vilijo> yea it has
<viper12> you don't need the amd kernels unless you're running the opteron 64 bit processor
<updala> me again
<Vilijo> well, I think I am not... or how many bits does 2800+ have
<Feiten> 32 i think.
<updala> i want to get Xorg with apg-get ,, what is its name? and how should i install it?
<viper12> 32 bits vil
<updala> i tried apt-get install xdmx but it doesnt work..
<robodex> updala: the only way to get xorg is to upgrade to hoary
<Vilijo> and which one is closest to 686 of these: i386,powerpc,ia64,amd64 ?
<bebek> abelli: umm. how do i know that?
<abelli> wait .. you are too fast for me
<updala> robodex: you mean apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<Vilijo> wonder if there is a website to explain all those terms
<robodex> updala: yeah
<abelli> Vilijo: there is a 686 kernel
<abelli> Vilijo: ahh you mean headers?
<Vilijo> yes....
<abelli> bebek: in options
<viper12> Vil, the amd processors that aren't the newest 'opteron' class are x86 compatible.  They have to be in order to run x86 architecture software...thus 686 will work fine with you 2800 processor.
<acolyte> abelli: found anything yet?
<abelli> acolyte: just a second
<updala> robodex: but i dont use ubuntu, i wanted to get some ubuntu pkgs only from damnsmalllinux which is also based on debian..
<Vilijo> my kernel is k7 and now I need 2.6.10.3 kernel header from here: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/devel/linux-headers-2.6.10-3 but there isn't k7
<updala> robodex: how can i upgrade then?
<bebek> abelli: there's no option for selecting the driver in my xine....
<Vilijo> so do I take i386 ?
<robodex> updala: if you change the warty to hoary in the sources you should be able to get xorg
<viper12> take the i686 version Vil
<abelli> Vilijo: there are linux-headers for 686
<acolyte> abelli: np
<abelli> robodex: he isnt using warty
<Vilijo> viper, I do'nt see i686 being available
<abelli> bebek: there is
<abelli> bebek: but i need time to find it
<viper12> look at this page:   http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-5/
<updala> robodex: i have alreadz changed my sources.list to hoary
<abelli> Vilijo: im not an alcohol addicted    linux-headers-2.6.10-4-686
<robodex> hmm, did you try xserver-xorg?
<abelli>  linux-headers-2.6.10-4-686                               - Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<viper12> Vilijo, the iso's are listed 386 for compatibility.  you apt-get or synaptic to the 686.
<updala> robodex: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<StoffBox-Steve> updala, apt-cache search xorg  , find somethink ?
<abelli> bebek: are you using hoary
<bebek> abelli: yes
<robodex> well I'm currently running warty so I can't help you too much
<robodex> afaik it's xserver-xorg
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: yes it finds xfree86-common
<abelli> bebek: try killall esd
<Vilijo> phhfff.. I installed i386 hoary, upgraded my kernel to k7 now . Can I get kernel headers for this ?
<bebek> umm:  esd: no process killed
<abelli> bebek: right
<adham> hi, i have a burning problem.................
<abelli> bebek: it's ok
<bedge> i hope your house doesn burn ;-)
<adham> nautillus-cd-burner fails to burn (HOARY)
<StoffBox-Steve> updala, you postet >deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse<  have > main restricted  , too ?
<abelli> bebek: so what happens if you right-click on the volume applet?
<Vilijo> and abelli, those 686 headers you listed doesn't match, does it matter? you say 2.6.10-4 and I have -3
<bedge> than you are on the wrong place with the "burning problem"
<StoffBox-Steve> must find more than that i think updala
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: no i dont so i have to add main + restricted too?
<updala> a new line?
<bebek> abelli: i can't even load it. it says "no mixer" or something like that
<abelli> so you need an oss mixer
<abelli> bedge: why?
<bebek> abelli:yes
<bebek> abelli: i don't know any oss mixer..
<StoffBox-Steve> maybe a good way .. im using warty so i dont no where Xorg is in, but search the whole list is a good way :) try it
<StoffBox-Steve> updala,
<abelli> ok.. im just writing random words to create entropia: thinking
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted          right?
<robodex> aaaaa!
<updala> he?
<bebek> any oss mixer out there?
<Pyre> ACTION coughs
<acolyte> abelli: gonna be afk for a while
<abelli> acolyte:
<abelli> ok
<abelli> bebek: gstreamer0.8-oss
<bebek> oh....
<flatfoot> http://www.freewebtown.com/gogl/kuw.exe sex movies Arab!
<flatfoot> http://www.freewebtown.com/gogl/kuw.exe sex movies Arab!
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: now apt-cache search xorg finds more..
<acolyte> abelli: 32% by now, 40 min remaining, so :)
<updala> how can i install all Xorg related pkgs?
<MindZEye> Does anyone know of a good resource for building .deb files from source?
<apokryphos> updala: are you on hoary?
<ntoll> my sound just stopped working
<abelli> updala: what distro?
<abelli> ntoll: well work it out
<updala> damn small linux remaster
<ntoll> Worked fine yesterday, but today nothinng
<abelli> MindZEye: the apt manual from debian.org
<StoffBox-Steve> yes, i updatet mylist too :) installing the xorg-common  updala
<updala> its from damnsmalllinux.org with some changes
<abelli> updala: i dont think its safe to uprade to hoary
<fr500> updala: try apt-get install xorg*
<MindZEye> Cheers.
<updala> aha
<abelli> updala: but let's try it.
<ntoll> abelli ,yeah thanks for your help. Obvious with a genius like you who is always welcome to offer advice like that I'll have no problem
<ironwolf> abelli: define safe?
<abelli> ntoll: ohhh.. why being sarcastic
<abelli> ironwolf:
<abelli> ironwolf: that your next step shouldnt be suicide
<updala> ohh no xorg wants more then 200 mB..
<ntoll> o.k. I get th emessage that /dev/dsp doesn't exist. Nevertheless its certainly there... Any ideas? A trawl of google doesn't help
<ironwolf> abelli: I'm running hoary on multiple systems, even did an update today, things seem safe and stable this morn.
<CountDown> When I put a CD in my CD drive, I can access it through XMMS, but I can't access it through the file system... /cdrom is empty.  Any idea why this is so?
<abelli> updala: you cant install only hoary
<StoffBox-Steve> xorg need its ohn libs updala, thats why
<StoffBox-Steve> own
<abelli> ironwolf: yes but you cant upgrade from damnsmall to hoary without pain..
<raydogg``> how come the ubuntu live cd correctly identfies my card, but the array-5 doesn't >?
<abelli> ironwolf: but ill be happy to try it
<raydogg``> card = video card
<StoffBox-Steve> do you try install xorg* updala?
<ironwolf> abelli: damnsmall?
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: yes
<abelli> ironwolf: updala is using it
<StoffBox-Steve> wait updala
<ntoll> abelli, if you think I'm asking here and assuming I have not tried to work it out myself then that shows you don't seem to have a high opinion of the users of this chan
<StoffBox-Steve> updala, you have an ATI card ?
<abelli> ntoll: im just optimistic
<abelli> :))
<ironwolf> ntoll: users come in all shapes and sizes. :)
<ntoll> abelli, I have tried to, I just need to pick ppls brains...
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: yes.. i want also that opengl thing..
<ntoll> quite
<StoffBox-Steve> ok
<abelli> ntoll: i wont judge you for nothing in this world... sorry if it seemed so
<StoffBox-Steve> just wait a min
<ntoll> abelli, np, apologies for the sarcasm
<abelli> ntoll: :)
<ntoll> I just don't see whats happened. It can't be the hw as knoppix ad windows both work
<ntoll> I haven't installed anything
<error_29> hello all.  Can somebody help me -- How can I get NickServ to stop nagging me for my identity and password everthing time I log on?
<ntoll> or apt-got it
<abelli> ntoll: can you tell me what modules knoppix load?
<ntoll> alsa
<ntoll> my modules load too
<updala> whats xorg-dbg?, its 60 mb big
<abelli> ntoll: ok
<StoffBox-Steve> updala, i think this one get all you nett > sudo -s apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-common xserver-org xserver-org-dbg fglrx-kernel-source
<horay_tester> Hi allllllllllll
<StoffBox-Steve> nett = need
<ntoll> which is the funny thing, everything seems to load ok, but no sound
<horay_tester> I am back.
<bebek> does anyone know if i can suspend my laptop in ubuntu?
<horay_tester> You can.
<horay_tester> but u need to unload some modules first,
<bebek> which one?
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: thx..
<horay_tester> depends on ur hardware, do u use hoary?
<bebek> yup
<StoffBox-Steve> NTN updala, :)
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: do i have to recompile my kernel so fglrx worx?
<CountDown> error_29: You should register a nick.
<horay_tester> me too. I could not yet recover completely from hibernation (sleep to ram does not work !)
<fr500> sleep to ram or standby works in warty with the wiki instructions for me
<abelli> ntoll.. no dsp
<abelli> ok
<StoffBox-Steve> as i know, normly not  but you can there for  is the knerel-source, updala
<horay_tester> whfr500 at laptop do u have
<ntoll> no dsp
<CountDown> updala: Sorry, on what machine are you running?
<fr500> i have a toshiba a20
<horay_tester> fr500 Which laptop u have?
<fr500> didnt work out of the box
<updala> CountDown: why do you ask? its a normal p3 with an ati-card
<ntoll> I can see /dev/dsp if I look  but if I try esd -d /dev/dsp I get /dev/dsp: No such device
<horay_tester> does it use apm ? excuse me but I dont know really what the model means, is it new?
<horay_tester> does it use acpi?
<statico> any powerbook users here?
<bebek> i don't know what's acpi.. can anyone share a light?
<AcidWolf> statico im a powerbook user
<CountDown> updala: I just joined... I don't think you need to recompile the kernel to get fglrx going, but there are problems with sleep on laptops.
<statico> AcidWolf: have you remapped your command key somehow?
<updala> StoffBox-Steve: if i apt-get my kernel (i have a mini 2.4.**), do you think something would break?
<AcidWolf> statico no i havent
<fr500> horay_tester, it uses acpi
<fr500> it's not that new
<CountDown> updala: Ah, didn't realize you had an older kernel.
<horay_tester> check out this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM/view?searchterm=suspend%20hoary for suspend instructions
<updala> CountDown: i m building a remaster of dsl.. so it should also work on laptops (on newer one)..
<horay_tester> I dont care much about suspend yet, sinc ubuntu boots much faster than suse did, and I like a freash start each time.
<horay_tester> My first priority is to understand why CD BURNING DOES NOT WORK! sorry for shouting but it iggiiis me
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, hard to say updala i never work with xorg jet, xfree mit nvidia driver are good for me :)
<StoffBox-Steve> mit / with
<horay_tester> Alles Gute Stoff
<CountDown> updala: Unfortunately, ATI's fglrx driver doesn't play well with sleep or suspend.  This is a known problem that has no solution except for waiting for ATI to get their act together, either by open sourcing their drivers or fixing them.
<horay_tester> I gathe no one here have trouble burning cd's......
<neighborlee> is it possible to format a thumb drive in linux as i'm not finding options for it under right click the desktop icon for it ...?
<CountDown> How does one copy .WAV files from a CD to the harddrive?
<horay_tester> Where should I cry for help?
<StoffBox-Steve> ATI an open there source CountDown? ... windwos will be free software befor ... *lol*
<horay_tester> use cd ripper CountDown
<CountDown> StoffBox-Steve: That's a fact.
<horay_tester> search for which application has the keywork rip in synaptic
<Nonphasis> sound juicer?
<Nonphasis> is it in warty?
<CountDown> horay_tester: Thanks.  That seems to work.  :)
<horay_tester> should be
<error_29> Thanks CountDown , actually I did already register the nick.  That's why I don't understand why I have to keep id'ng myself
<CountDown> error_29: Ah, you have to identify yourself to the nickserv.  You can do this with
<StoffBox-Steve> i`m away, dinner is ready be back about 30 - 60 min.
<fizgig10> Is this where we can talk about hoary?
<ironwolf> talk away fizgig10. :)
<CountDown> error_29:  /msg nickserv identify <password>
<gnii> could someone recommend a high spec laptop that is most compatible with ubuntu. I'm after something semi-portable but not a desktop replacement
<Xen0n> Hello room
<fizgig10> :)  Well, I've got a problem
<CountDown> gnii: What do you want to use the laptop for?
<verbalshadow> hi
<ironwolf> fizgig10: ASK your question about your problem.
<viper12> gnli:  I'm using a compaq x1000 series machine (centrino/wifi/etc.) and ubuntu installed beautifully on it.
<fizgig10> My network goes down in about 3 minutes after I start it up
<fizgig10> I use ndiswrapper
<error_29> Yes, thank you CountDown , that I know.  That's the point.  Everytime I open xchat I have to do that?  Is there no way for NickServ to remember for at least a reasonable amount of time?
<Xen0n> I just unstalled Ubuntu, and I am fairly new to linux...
<gnii> thanks viper
<ironwolf> welcome Xen0n
<Xen0n> If I do anything...Ubuntu locks up
<Xen0n> Thank you, Ironwold
<viper12> np gnli
<Xen0n> wolf*
<fizgig10> my laptop shutdown by itself last night.  I turned it back on this morning and had a problem associated with the .ICE(something) file
<CountDown> error_29: Oh, I don't know.  I just figured that out yesterday, so let me know if you come up with anything.  :)
<Nonphasis> error_29, Server/Edit this menu in xchat
<fizgig10> I renamed that file and I was then able to log in
<Xen0n> Is there some way I can run a debug?
<Xen0n> Or some kinda of update?
<fizgig10> Now I have this new network problem
<gnii> countdown: it's will mostly run openoffice and vmware as it's for our client services director. But it will also be used for devel work (postgres, python, twisted)
<ironwolf> fizgig: no clue.... perhaps a wizard is in.
<error_29> Thanks Nonphasis and CountDown.  I'll try
<Xen0n> Also... It seems asif the USB Daemon keeps crashing...
<gnii> countdown: so lots of ram, quite powerful, not bothered about games, big disk
<fr500> horay_tester, doesnt work? i can burn with nautilus or gnomebaker just fine
<viper12> gnli, are you locked into any hardware vendor for that laptop?  (some companies are.)
<gnii> no it's my company so we can buy anything
<tolstoy_> when you put scripts in /etc/cron.hourly, where does their output go?  A script I put in there doesn't seem to have run at all.
<gnii> well, within reason :-)
<viper12> the hp/compaq's and ibm thinkpads are really pretty compatible. (IBM's better be....they're dumping 100mil into opensource this year. :D  )
<JDahl> Xen0n, I am not sure how helpful it would be to you, but normally you would run "strace <command|daemon>" to figure out what's wrong
<viper12> Haven't heard to many complaints about newer dell's either.
<gnii> My thoughts were ibm I must admit
<gnii> but they have so many varieties and it's not clear why :-)
<Xen0n> Also...
<viper12> those thinkpads are sweet.  I love this compaq widescreen though.  best lcd of the bunch, imho. 1280x800
<horay_tester> fr500 can u burn more than 550 MB files
<fr500> horay_tester, have u tried gnome baker?
<fr500> i burned playboy mansion iso from linux
<fr500> so i guess it's fine
<Xen0n> Ummm
<Xen0n> bad?
<gnii> I've currently got it running on a little sony vaia (C1) which is cool but tiny and slow
<updala> whats the difference between xserver-xorg and xserver-org-dbg ??
<Xen0n> "etc/apt/source.list" is empty...
<Xen0n> There is nothing that file...
<Xen0n> Is that bad?
<viper12> those are cute, but 'toys' imho.  The Viao machines are really 'imac-cool/chic' though.
<fr500> the only proble i've found with gnomebaker is vbr mp3  burning to audio cds
<Zugot> ubuntu on my laptop is killing me
<gnii> yeah.. it's nice for a 'last resort' laptop that you can take anywhere, especially with the 12 hour battery
<viper12> lol.
<viper12> what's wrong Zugot?
<gnii> but I can't do any serious devel on it.
<Zugot> viper12, nic drivers suck
<horay_tester> Strnge, I cannot burn, I have so many coasters now,.... its annoying
<viper12> what nic Zug?
<Zugot> and the amd64 ubuntu does weird things to my laptop
<fr500> horay_tester, u cannot burn at all?
<Zugot> viper12, broadcom 802.11g internal thing
<viper12> for dev though gnli.........go with a mid-range thinkpad(price-wise).
<JDahl> Xen0n, that's very bad... I doubt your installation is complete
<Zugot> so i maxed the ram in my laptop and now i run windows in a vmware session
<viper12> laptop brand zud?
<viper12> laptop brand zug?
<Zugot> not too bad... since i have to run vmware anyways
<Zugot> compaq
<Zugot> presario
<Zugot> its not a bad laptop
<fr500> why do u have to run vmware?
<viper12> its not centrino though is it?
<Zugot> but i think i'm selling this and getting an apple powerbook
<Zugot> fr500, because i do alot of testing with different linux environments
<CountDown> horay_tester: I tried using Sound Juicer, but on startup I get "The currently selected audio profile is not available on your installation."  Then, when I try to extract, the application quits.
<Zugot> viper12, hell no... its an amd 64 3200
<Zugot> +
<viper12> saw some 'stuff' in the not perfect category regarding the broadcom wifi units.  My presario x1000 is using the intel LAN2110 3B wifi and have no issues.
<viper12> er 2100 3b
<Zugot> i just run linux in a vm... and then using cywin as my x server
<Zugot> it aint too bad at all
<viper12> thats cool...vmware right?  what version?
<Zugot> 4.5
<viper12> buddy of mine's company is moving their data center over to vmware.....gonna save them a zillion in 'iron' after the move.
<Zugot> we are moving lots of servers to vmware esx
<Nonphasis> Xen is going to be interesting too
<Zugot> and vmware full screen with ubuntu... you can't even tell its a vm
<Xen0n> Grrr
<Zugot> its actually pretty nice
<Xen0n> Everything keeps crashing in Ubuntu!
<gnii> I/m using vmware5 on ubuntu and it's excellent... runs almost as fast as native
<viper12> yep....with server farms running multiple OS's, its a no-brainer.
<Zugot> gnii, i'll wait to its released
<Zugot> i have 3 vm sessions up right now...
<Xen0n> Anyone mind helping me?
<Zugot> i'm building a redhat kickstart script
<Zugot> chatting on here
<gnii> It upgrades them very well, the snapshot manager is a must however..
<Xen0n> Everything in Ubuntu keeps crashing...
<Zugot> and compiling a kernel
<viper12> I downloaded the 5 beta, but have't done anything with it yet. (too busy playing ubuntu guy. lol.)
<Nonphasis> Xen0n, hoary?
<Xen0n> Eh?
<Nonphasis> hoary crashes on me too (completely powers off occasionally)
<Xen0n> What is hoary?
<Zugot> i think i'm getting the powerbook 15"
<Xen0n> Im talking everything...
<Xen0n> Mozilla
<Zugot> and running virtual pc on it
<Xen0n> Periphrial Daemons
<Nonphasis> Xen0n, ok, so you probably are not running hoary but warty, the stable version
<viper12> Xenon:  Warty Warthog=production release of Ubuntu.  Hoary Hedgehog= testing development version of Ubuntu.
<Xen0n> Im running warty.
<Xen0n> K
<CountDown> Does anyone else get "The currently selected audio profile is not available on your installation" when starting up Sound Juicer?
<Nonphasis> Xen0n, perhaps your ram is bad
<Xen0n> Probly
<Xen0n> lol
<viper12> Now, everything is crashing?  what type of machine, how much ram?
<viper12> and that was my thought as well (ram issues).
<Xen0n> AMD XP2000
<Xen0n> 512Mb or DDRPC2100
<Zugot> with vmware 4 you can't add hardware (disk) on the fly
<Zugot> i don't like that
<Xen0n> I probly have bad RAM
<gnii> there are too many versions of the ibm t42
<Xen0n> I wouldn't be suprised.
<viper12> okay.......have you updated your kernel via synaptics to the 6-8-3-686 version?
<Nigelenki> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Nigelenki> I don't like this.
<Nigelenki> I just installed ethereal
<Nigelenki> running it from the gnome menu gets it magic root access.
<goldfish> lol
<teratorn> anyone know why I can't remove the Applications menu from my gnome panel.
<Nigelenki> why can i run an arbitrary command as root without entering my password
<gnii> teratorn - security
<teratorn> I can remove other things, but when I right cilck the Applications pull-down menu and select remove nothing happens.
<politicante> hi, anybody running ubunto on amd64?
<goldfish> Nigelenki: dont think so
<Ribs> when is the last time you put in your password, Nigelenki
<Ribs> ?
<goldfish> Nigelenki: think u need to sudo
<gnii> policante : me
<teratorn> gnii: "security"?
<verbalshadow> anyone seen this http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/downloaddrivers.php been any help in coding wireless driver for broadcom?
<Ribs> I think there is a timeout
<gnii> teratorn: yeah.. if you want a root 'session' try sudo -s
<teratorn> gnii: I don't want a root session, actually :)
<Xen0n> Anyone here use FreeBSD 5.3?
<politicante> gnii: do you have a chroot environment?
<gnii> ok sorry... getting mixed up
<gnii> it was meant for Nigelenki
<Nonphasis> Xen0n, hasn't netcraft confirmed tha fate of BSDen ages ago?
<gnii> and wasn't even making sense anyway .. so ignore
<Xen0n> Bah.
<Xen0n> I think Im just gunna install mandrake or something
<bebek> anyone know any mixer for oss?
<Xen0n> Im really new to Linux.
<Nigelenki> /usr/share/applications/EtherealAsRoot.desktop:11:Exec=gksudo -u root /usr/bin/ethereal
<bebek> since gnome-volume applet doesn't work on me
<Xen0n> And so far... Ubuntu has been a Ubitchu
<Nonphasis> Xen0n, why mandrake?
<fizgig10> Here's a strange problem:  If I click on System->Synaptic, nothing happens.  If I go to a prompt and type synaptic, it runs.  How do I troubleshoot this?
<Xen0n> Because I installed it for my first time when I Was 11
<Xen0n> and It worked.
<Nigelenki> Ribs:  If I gksudo ethereal in a terminal it demands my password
<teratorn> gnii: do you know if this is a gnome or ubuntu "feature"?
<viper12> Xenon.....if you've got memory problems............mandrake AINT gonna fix it.
<Nonphasis> Xen0n, try Fedora if Ubuntu doesn't work for you
<Nigelenki> if I run ethereal. . .
<zenrox> i need a ftp client like flashFXP
<Xen0n> Then I just kinda...gave up
<Nigelenki> yeah
<Nigelenki> right now it just gives me ethereal as root.
<Xen0n> Hmmm
<Xen0n> Any way to diagnose bad RAM?
<Nonphasis> memtest86
<teratorn> may as well get the ultimate boot cd if you want memtest86
<Xen0n> Does that require downloading something? because every time I do something in firefox, it crashes
<teratorn> UBC > *
<teratorn> Xen0n: try wget?
<CountDown> Xen0n: Which kernel are you using?
<viper12> guys......remember.....Xenon has told us that he's a linux nooby........be easy on him, k?
<jakejarvis> n00b needs help installing openssl - i get the following error: "package openssl was not found in the pkg-config search path. perhaps you should add the directory containing 'openssl.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable. no package 'openssl' found." i just did apt-get install openssl
<CountDown> Xen0n: You might be suffering from the noinotify problem.
<viper12> not in warty countdown.
<Xen0n_> There
<Xen0n_> Sorry about that
<Xen0n_> Anyway...
<viper12> that only affected the 10-4 kernels in hoary.
<JDahl> Xen0n, that could be because of an incorrect java plugin installation et cetera... e.g., if you made a copy of the plugin library instead of symlinking
<CountDown> viper12: Ah.
<viper12> :)
<updala> i ll be back
<updala> cu
<updala> &part
<Xen0n_> JDahl - Everything seems to be crashing, not only FirFox
<Xen0n_> How do I use wget?
<fizgig10> can anybody tell me how I can check what file System->Administration->Synaptic points at because it wont run Synaptic unless I go to a prompt.
<Xen0n_> wget --help
<Xen0n_> Sorry, wrong keyboard
<ntoll> hmmm... I want to check my modules.conf file
<Nonphasis> memtest86 is in boot for me
<Nonphasis> probably a hoary thing
<ntoll> Xen0n, easily done.... :-)
<Xen0n_> Could someone give me an example code of downloading something?
<Nonphasis> wget google.com
<ntoll> can someone paste me theirs especially the bit for OSS pls? My sound config seems upthe duff
<Xen0n_> Great
<Xen0n_> Gnome just crashed
<Sinistar> what'd it look like ?
<Xen0n_> And so did my mouse daemon
<Xen0n_> Everything is frozen
* statico realizes he should have dist-upgrade'd in the console
<Xen0n_> And there is no gnome
<Sinistar> oh, that's not good
<Xen0n_> Just a single window
<Xen0n_> well
<Sinistar> and a working IRC client ?
<Sinistar> jk jk
<JDahl> Xen0n, did you run out of diskspace?
<Xen0n_> Gnome didn't crash
<viper12> Xenon.......do you have access to a stable box?  download the memtest, put er on a bootable floppy and run it on the problem child miachine.
<Xen0n_> K
<Sinistar> ah, mem or disk . hmm.
<Xen0n_> I have a 80Gb disk
<Xen0n_> Fresh Ubuntu install
<Sinistar> 200 GB on sale at staples today $59
<Sinistar> last day - killer deal.
<Xen0n_> Yep.
<Xen0n_> My brother bought 4
<Xen0n_> :D
<Sinistar> maaaaaaxtor though. heh
<fizgig10> Here's my question again in case anyone missed it : Can anybody tell me how I can check what file System->Administration->Synaptic points at because it wont run Synaptic unless I go to a prompt.
<Sinistar> yeah, 1 TB for liek $250
<Sinistar> killer
<viper12> 59 bucks?  what type of drive?
<Sinistar> enough pr0n to ruin your life for good
<Sinistar> max 7200
<Sinistar> 133
<Xen0n_> 8Mb cache
<Sinistar> I'm off to get 2 when the wife gets back
<AcidWolf> abelli the upgrade is done and so is the build
<Sinistar> do I have a use ?  hell no
<viper12> damn.  I just picked up a seagate 160gb with rebate for 75 at compusa.
<Sinistar> seagate eh ?    I put max and sea together as reliability -
<jakejarvis> n00b needs help installing openssl - i get the following error: "package openssl was not found in the pkg-config search path. perhaps you should add the directory containing 'openssl.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable. no package 'openssl' found." i just did apt-get install openssl
<Sinistar> i've had both fo
<statico> fizgig10: in the menu, right click the menu item and choose Properties?
<Sinistar> go
<kbrooks> brb
<AcidWolf> brb
<AcidWolf> rebooting
<Sinistar> I once realized, given an unlimited disk storage - or storage
<Sinistar> organizating is all that becomes issue
<Sinistar> no kidding
<Sinistar> it reveal the necessity for order
<Sinistar> without it, kiss it lost in the heap
<Sinistar> I face this with some 10 partitions now
<viper12> there still is the old rule about filling all available space, no matter how much space you have..........and I still find that true. (damn movie files are big! lol).
<Sinistar> music on 3 dif. drives,   getting harder to find things
<Sinistar> then again, that's only the stuff I don't care about. heh
<fizgig10> statico: I don't have a properties menu when I right-click it.
<Sinistar> yes, movie files can be
<Nonphasis> Sinistar, rhythmbox helps there
<Sinistar> Non- oh, I get it, virtual dir's ?
<Sinistar> that is - directories populated dynamically real time ?
<Sinistar> based on some rule ?
<Sinistar> all *mp3 on all drives ? - hmmm
<Sinistar> I do like this idea of - forget WHERE it goes, just make sure you can tag it
<Nonphasis> Sinistar, no, I meant the music library
<Sinistar> for inventory heh
<Sinistar> oh. I see non
<statico> fizgig10: eek. i think it's just that gtksu-thing command followed by synaptic.
<viper12> afk
<jakejarvis> anyone know how i can get the development package?
<Nekohayo> Hey all, I kinda have a problem here... can't rm files on a fat drive, even as root.
<JDahl> Nekohayo, the partition is probably mounted as read-only
<Sinistar> what development package ?
<Sinistar> for ?
<Nekohayo> the problem is that it's a usb2 drive, it's being automounted to /media/sda5
<Xen0n_> Im running mem test now
<jakejarvis> i can't install openssl, i get the error: package openssl was not found in the pkg-config search path. perhaps you should add the directory containing 'openssl.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable. no package 'openssl' found. i was recommended the development package by the people on ##linux
<fizgig10> woah, I just realized most links in my System->Administration menu don't work!  The only ones that do aree "Device Manager" and "Printing"!
<JDahl> Nekohayo, unmount it, insert it into fstab with prober permissions, replug it
<Nekohayo> JDahl, besides, I was able to remove ~60% of the folders in there.. but there's ~5 folders left which will give me the read only error
<Nekohayo> JDahl, I'll try to edit the fstab .. however, I find it odd that it can delete part of the files. Would be more reassuring if it could not delete any :)
<JDahl> Nekohayo, maybe the folder has permissions 444? you could just try chmod
<Xen0n_> <nickname>
<Xen0n_> lol
<Xen0n_> BBL
<Blaubaer> im trying to install ubuntu, to be exact im trying to help a friend wo hasnt installed linux yet to get ubuntu installed, please help.
<JDahl> Blaubaer, dont ask to ask, just ask
<StoffBox-steve> how to set a Password to file-roller that is need for extract ?
<Blaubaer> the hd is partitioned as hda1: 20gb ntfs, hda2 50gb vfat, hda5 linux swap, hda6 ext2 (for /boot), hda7 for /
<JDahl> Blaubaer, I would put /home on a separate partition also... that way you dont need to backup stuff if you reinstall linux
<Nekohayo> JDahl, I've tried adding this to my fstab: /dev/sda5	/home/jeff/mount-backupdrive	vfat		shortname=mixed,rw,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850,umask=002,uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,user,noatime,nodiratime	0 0                           and I created the mount point folder, chmodded it to 777 to be sure, then I tried my sudo rm -drvf * inside the mounted drive, still doesn't work
<goldfish> Would ubuntu run ok on 64mb Ram ?
<viper12> like a pig goldfish.....if that good.
<Dr_willis> godsmoke,  its running 'slowly' on my P100 laptop...
<goldfish> haha
<Blaubaer> my friend is at the point to partition the disk, there should be 15 gb free, what would you suggest.
<JDahl> Nekohayo, then I'm out of ideas... btw, do you need sudo if you mount it with uid, gid?
<restrex> goldfish depends... what precessor have u>?
<viper12> unless you're running without gnome.
<Dr_willis> with that much ram
<Dr_willis> you may want to not use gnome..
<Dr_willis> use icewm or openbox. or somthing MUCH lighter.
<goldfish> kk
<Nekohayo> JDahl, I think could mount it as a normal user
<Nekohayo> thanks for the ideas anyways.. weird problem I got here o_o
<abelli> viper12: have you wrote the howto? :)
<viper12> with that LITTLE ram.........you couldn't use gnome.....ifn' I remember right.....the cutoff is like 128meg for gnome to work at all.
<abelli> s/wrote/written
<JDahl> Nekohayo, yes... so you shouldn't need root permissions to delete files
<abelli> ...basically.. did you write the howto? :))))
<viper12> abelli.....I've got it in writer now.  should post that later today.  I went through the wiki, and there is nothing close to what we did. lol
<abelli> viper12: good ;)
<Nekohayo> JDahl, is there a way to format my drive to a clean fat thingy from linux?
<JDahl> Blaubaer, the partition layout you suggested sounds fine.. just put /home on a separate partition
<viper12> which I find odd.  you'd think people on home networks would want to do that.
<Dr_willis> 'clean fat thingy' ?
<Nekohayo> ..... XD
<larsrohdin> how can i make a iso-file of a copy protected dvd?
<Nekohayo> to format it back to a clean fat partition
<Nekohayo> (even if I believe fat can't be clean at all :)
<Blaubaer> JDahl: thanks, i don't know how to tell my friend how to partition the disk, i don't know the ubuntu installer and im talking over icq.
<JDahl> Nekohayo, mkfs.vfat
<raydogg``> larsrohdin, reboot into windows and use dvddecrypter
<larsrohdin> raydogg``, yey great answer...
<Nekohayo> okay, I'll look at the man pages, thanks
<raydogg``> lol
<raydogg``> You're not gonna get an answer about that here
<larsrohdin> raydogg``, why not?
<raydogg``> Because its illegal
<zenrox> who knows of a really good linux ftp client
<zenrox> becides gftp
<raydogg``> well, not that is illegal, but they know why you watn to make a copy and they won't help you.
<larsrohdin> raydogg``, no its not illegal to backup your own dvds
<JDahl> zenrox, emacs
<zenrox> JDahl,  something with a gui
<JDahl> zenrox, xemacs
<Dr_willis> its just illeagle to have software that can do it :P
<larsrohdin> Dr_willis, yes... and i don't... where can i get it=)
<zenrox> JDahl,  can you connect to a ftp server link with flashFXP
<zenrox> link=like
<JDahl> zenrox, I wouldnt know...
<MindZEye> Zenrox:  Konq if you have KDE.
<raydogg``> I wish they would make alinux version of flashfxp
<zenrox> JDahl,  i need a ftp that has some of the same fetuers of flashFXP
<raydogg``> zend, if you find one let me know
<zenrox> MindZEye,  dont have kde but ill look it up
<raydogg``> zenrox that is
<JDahl> zenrox, I've never heard of flashFXP... I rarely use ftp
<zenrox> well flashfxp = connecting to a ftp bhind a nat router
<raydogg``> flashfxp = sending files from one ftp site to another ftp site
<raydogg``> flashfxp +=
<zenrox> raydogg``,  i need it to alow me to connect to a ftp behind a nat
<Blaubaer> at the point of partitioning when installing ubuntu, how do i tell where what partition gets mounted?
<kbrooks> flashfxp = nil
<MindZEye> Zenrox:  Surely all you need is the cheeky passive flag?
<zenrox> MindZEye,  nope i am behind a nat too
<JDahl> Blaubaer, if you create the partitions manually it will show on the screen
<zenrox> MindZEye,  it hangs in pasv mode
<MindZEye> Zenrox:  Ah, both you and the FTP site are behind a NAT, I get ya.
<zenrox> yep
<Blaubaer> JDahl: so its best to delete everything except windows and partition everything else new?
<JDahl> Blaubaer, yes
<zenrox> so i need a client that will alow me to do that
<wnaLinux> hi
<JDahl> Blaubaer, debian has screenshots of every single step of the install process - perhaps Ubuntu has similar screenshots?
<theine> Does anybody know where to get Acrobat Reader 7.0 pre-releasefor Linux
<Blaubaer> JDahl: thanks, we try that.
<kaos> How do you install .deb and
<kaos> redhat files
<viper12> abelli.....lol.......I'm writing a tech document......never thought I'd be doing that.
<Nekohayo> JDahl, on my mkfs issue, I get this, am I missing something? (The drive is on and mounted)     jeff@khloe:~/mount-backupdrive $ sudo mkfs.vfat -v  /dev/sda5
<Nekohayo> mkfs.vfat 2.10 (22 Sep 2003)
<Nekohayo> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sda5 contains a mounted file system.
<JDahl> kaos, normally you would use apt-get to install .debs, but if you downloaded a single 3rd party package you can install it with "dpkg -i xxx.deb". You can install rpms with alien if you must
<JDahl> Nekohayo, you have to unmount it first
<Nekohayo> ok
<erlend_> why, god WHY can't i get java to work on my hoary installation? i have tried with 3 different versions, i have tried downloading it and installing it from www.java.com and i have tried with unofficial ubuntu packages. still.. NOTHING happens. i try to start azureus, the java bittorrent client. it finds java and everything seems ok, but then it stops. no error messages, nothing. oh, and of course, nothing happens when i try starting a
<erlend_>  java applet in my browser.
<theine> is anybody playing scorched3d in here?
<pisuke> erlend_, www.ubuntuguide.org
<JDahl> erlend_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<erlend_> JDahl, pisuke, but i have done this
<erlend_> it simply won't work
<pisuke> in firefox, about:plugins
<pisuke> says anything about java?
<erlend_> sure, it is installed. but nothing loads
<zenrox> nuts this sucks
<Nekohayo> JDahl, if the drive is not mounted, it gives me a "no such file/dir" when I try to mkfs.vfat /dev/sda5
<JDahl> erlend_, is there a symlink from the plugin dir to the correct library?
<Baldr> any1 could help me installin a WinModem in Ubuntu?
<Sinistar> lol
<Sinistar> WinModem -augh!
<kbrooks> Baldr, dialup?
<erlend_> JDahl, yes yes. i can promise you, everything is in order (according to the way it should be installed)
<Baldr> yes
<rubixXx> whats the other lightweight window manager on ubuntu, the straight xorg one?
<JDahl> Nekohayo, that's odd... the drive is still turned on, right?
<rubixXx> is it failsafe?
<Nekohayo> JDahl, yes
<Baldr> kbrooks, you know what to do?
<JDahl> Nekohayo, then I dont know...
<Nekohayo> JDahl, heh :P I'm wondering if I should make it reiser instead of fat... faster but I would loose my compatiblity
<kbrooks> Baldr, Model of the modem, please?
<Baldr> kbrooks WinModem US Robotics 56k
<kbrooks> Baldr, cut the WinModem out. do you have the FULL model of the modem?
<neighborlee> is there a way to format thumb drives in linux ?
<mjr> neighborlee, what you want is make a filesystem on them, and yes
<Baldr> kbrooks, hum... 5610 56K FaxModem
<kbrooks> Baldr, OK.
<mjr> neighborlee, if you want to use it on non-linux systems, mkfs-msdos might be what you want
<Allen> i have installed ubuntu......now i have a small prob
<mjr> otherwise mke2fs or something
<Allen> there are no loop devices with base system
<kbrooks> mjr: 'mkfs-msdos' =~ s/-//
<kbrooks> ;)
<Allen> do i have to use mknod
<neighborlee> mjr, indeed yes..friend came over and for some reason ( at the time I was in windows XP home) xp was unable to format anything at the time ( even floppies) so came back to linux and bam instant success..however I just had no idea how to format thumbs here ;-))
<Allen> or is there a way i can get them
<mjr> umm, actually, mkfs.msdos :)
<Allen> can some one help me in this regard
<neighborlee> mrj: dain id hoped there was a gui that might do the trick but I guess not yet ?
<kbrooks> mjr: wrong regex. s/-/\.//
<kbrooks> :P
<neighborlee> mjr: ic
<mjr> neighborlee, I wouldn't know about that
<kbrooks> lol i like this freeride irb stuff
<Baldr> kbrooks, got it?
<kbrooks> Baldr, gimme a sec
<kbrooks> US Robotics 5610 56K FaxModem right
<kent> neighborlee, did you meen that you was hoping for a gui to format floppys? if so, there is one.
<Baldr> thats it
<kbrooks> OK
<Dr_Acemaster> can someone help me install ubuntu from network?
<kbrooks> is this PCI or ISA
<kent> jdub, you dont happen to have the webcam up and running? :)
<kbrooks> @ Baldr
<Allen> is there any one who can help me with my loop device problem
<Dr_Acemaster> I was trying to find instructions on ubuntu's site, but couldn't find anything
<Baldr> PCI
<kbrooks> Baldr, OK
<Allen> Dr Acemaster:::  i am not sure of the prob that u r talkin abt
<goldfish> lol
<Allen> but then lets if i can try and help u out
<karim> what to do to have the sounds of ubuntu ?
<karim> like the sound when I log in
<Allen> are u talkin abt installation of ubuntu on the lan
<kbrooks> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=72
<Allen> karim its the jingle
<goldfish> u need to get your soundcard working
<karim> it works
<karim> I am on powerpc
<goldfish> k
<karim> I upgraded from debian to ubuntu
<Allen> hmm..
<karim> I got the sounds on x86
<fr500> 2430561
<Dr_Acemaster> Allen ubuntu will not install from my emachine cdrom, so the only other way that I know of is to install from network
<larsrohdin_> what does this error mean? dd: reading "/dev/hdc": In/out-error?
<ompaul> so there I was with array5 and no ppp0 connection, the auto config tool flashed the lights on the modem (serial), wvdial was not something I was used to {transpires it is as easy as to use}, out of the mists of confusion a little voice suggests sym link so I stuck ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem and the connection worked a treat (minor editing)
<ompaul> larsrohdin, what was the full dd command?
* ompaul listens to the musical candyfloss that is dido
<larsrohdin_> dd if=/dev/hdc of=bob4.iso bs=1024 did you mean that?
<ompaul> larsrohdin, yes
<kbrooks> i need to download all packages , not install them
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, any idea?
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, have you tried it with an absolute path in the of? of=/home/me/bob4.iso ?
<karim> larsrohdin, it doesn't work for me too
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, wait a sec and ill try
<kbrooks> apt-get -d dist-upgrade or what
<karim> ompaul, cat /dev/cdrom > something.iso
<karim> ompaul, this doesn't work too
<SuperL4g> what's the Ubuntu way to add Java to $PATH? My buddy tells me its done a little differently than you'd expect...
<kbrooks> HACK! PING
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, same thing
<msumu> good ev people of da free world
<ompaul> arrr
<msumu> (re karim)
<karim> msumu, ?
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, okay I am exhausted which is why I did not ask you are you doing that as root? sudo ?
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, hehe, no... i wasn't...=)
<solarwinds> Need help....
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, but no same thing
<ompaul> solarwinds, need classes in telepathy - care to tell us what it is
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, it is a data cd?
<larsrohdin_> dvd-film
<msumu> yes karim
<solarwinds> Networkmaneger for ubuntu not working, why ??
<msumu> not adapted
<larsrohdin_> solarwinds, you using gnome?
<solarwinds> yes.
<larsrohdin_> solarwinds, tried sudo network-admin ?
<msumu> hey karim tu y arrive ac les partitions ou koi ?
<solarwinds> larsrohdin, it is OK.
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, can it be copy protected? because I could make an iso of it in windows...
<larsrohdin_> solarwinds, you got it working?
<sander__> solarwinds, I have the same problem. I think it's broken. At least in Hoary.
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, I do not know let me play with that idea for a moment
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, ok...
<ompaul> solarwinds, you trying to use a modem?
<solarwinds> not the neteork manger, only the  sudo network-admin. working.
<JeRM> yo, i need help ASAP
<JeRM> i need to uninstall knoppix off my first partition so that i can reinstall windows!!!!
<ompaul> larsrohdin_ I have not forgotten your issue I am trying to pull my brain out of the 1970s it is in bits
<JeRM> please, ive been tryin to get this done for a month
<solarwinds> I can see the the boot procces that the Network Manger deamon is up, but when I am sudo Networkmanegerm I can see nothing :-(
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, ok... take it easy there, don't hurt yourself=)
<JeRM> can anyone help me uninstall knoppix !?!?!?!?!??!? plz?
<JDahl> JeRM, cant you just reformat it using the mkfs tools, and then install windows?
<larsrohdin_> JeRM, yeah just install windows, windows kills everything that gets in its way=)
* ompaul wonders why people would downgrade like that
<JeRM> no it doesnt
<JeRM> another guy here said thta windows needs the first partition
<nanomad> hi everyone....
<JeRM> when i boot with XP disc, it says it cannot find any hard disks
<bedge> windows nt doesn need that
<nanomad> i have a question....
<msumu> ask
<larsrohdin_> JeRM, yeah, because if you install linux first and windows after, it writes over the mbr and you can only boot windows...
<larsrohdin_> nanomad, shoot
<JeRM> nah, it int working
<bedge> mm wich windows version do you use
<JDahl> jerm, if you repartition with cfdisk as ntfs, I bet windows will find it
<ompaul> JeRM, its windows, I don't know anything about that why not ask the microsoft community about it?
<JeRM> i installed knoppix over XP i guess, and now i cant get XP back on it
<nanomad> whenever i try to start xawtv, the screen goes black and I have to reboot. Bug?
<Nonphasis> larsrohdin, this doesn't happen w/ separata boot partition
<JeRM> damn :(
<bedge> frwindows net (anyway nt 5.>) usues a boatloader if there are more operating systems
<larsrohdin_> Nonphasis, ok, my bad
<ompaul> larsrohdin_ this may help a little :-)  dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=file.iso   use sudo for it ... replace cdrom1 with whatever your machine is calling hdc check /etc/fstab for values
<png> ls
<ompaul> JeRM, when you boot from your XP disk (i assume that you have one if not you are in the dog house) tell it to format all of the drive to kill off knoppix but I think it is a step back
<JDahl> isnt knoppix a live distro? how do install that?
<ompaul> png: -la :)
<larsrohdin_> ompaul, what? you mean where i mount the hdc or?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, yes
<kbrooks> JeRM, .....
<ompaul> JDahl, the instructions are in on the site, and iirc in the disk
<larsrohdin_> it says that /media/cdrom0 is a directory
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, ls -l /dev/cdrom*
<Baldr> hum.. since I installed Ubuntu, and it installed GRUB, i cant boot to WinXP .. any1 knows how to fix it?
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, that might be useful
<larsrohdin_> /dev/cdrom -> hdd , i don't get it
<kbrooks> i need a huge file that i can test prozilla on
<ompaul> larsrohdin_, msg me and be prepared for a simple instruction
<ompaul> Baldr, can u use vi?
<solarwinds> Baldr, I am using Win2K and ubuntu (grub) with out any problem..
<kbrooks> ompaul, hre doesnt have to
<Baldr> ompaul, what is vi??
<kbrooks> ompaul, nano is SIMPLE
<kbrooks> Baldr, use nano
<ompaul> kbrooks, I am an olde timer :)
<kbrooks> Baldr, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kokey> or gedit
<kbrooks> Baldr, you may exit out of nano by pressing ctrl+x
<ubernoob> Anyone tried sun solaris 10?
<Baldr> kbrooks, sure.. but what i have to edit?
<ompaul> and I have talked people though this before in vi :)
<kbrooks> Baldr, well, did your computer boot to windows previously
<kbrooks> before this
* kbrooks has a hunch
<solarwinds> Someone know how to change D-link Wireless to Monitor mode.
<kbrooks> i hope it's right
<Baldr> i used to have WInXP... than i installed Ubuntu... and it stopped...
<Kokey> read the comments in menu.lst
<kbrooks> Baldr, did you install it over xp?
<abelli> where's the one with the broken initrd.img
<Baldr> no.. in another partition
<abelli> ?
<solarwinds> I think you install it on the same partition...
<kbrooks> he didnt
<Baldr> i got partition 1 with WinXP and partition 5 with Ubuntu
<carthik> Hi all, so how do I start using a USB keyboard with my laptop? Just plug it in and let rip?
<Kokey> after a kernel upgrade, with apt, always needs to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kbrooks> Kokey, dude
<kbrooks> apt does that automatically
<Kokey> not in my case
<Kokey> =S
<kbrooks> well, dont compile from source!
<kbrooks> i have a question.
<kbrooks> my floppy isnt being detected
<Baldr> the onli thing GRUB do is "root (hd0,0) / makeactive / chainloader +1 " ... than it stays there eternaly
<kbrooks> i want to reformat it
<kbrooks> it has some shit on it that i dont want
<arbeck> I've got an smb share mounted at boot... however, only root as write access to it, and I don't want to have to sudo to get right access... how can i change that?
<Blaubaer> ok, ubuntu is installed... my friend missed to configure the network, how do you do it if you have the gui the first time. she has dsl over ethernet.
<kbrooks> arbeck, well, do you know the mountpoint.....
<arbeck> kbrooks: yes
<kbrooks> arbeck, well, sudo chown user:user /mountpoint
<Blaubaer> any hints on how to get pppoe to work in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> and chmod 777 /mountpoint.
<arbeck> kbrooks: that was the first thing I tried... it tells me that's not permitted
<kbrooks> arbeck, what first thig?
<kbrooks> arbeck, DO THE CHOWN FIRST AND REPLACE USER:USER with your username
<kbrooks> AND YOU MUST CHOWN AS  ROOT
<arbeck> kbrooks: chown and chmod... i've already tried that.... it doesn't work... chown is not permitted
<viper12> do it with a 'sudo' command?
<arbeck> yep
<kbrooks> arbeck, grrrrr
* kbrooks is annoyed
<Blaubaer> is there a adsl-setup on ubuntu? if not, how to setup dsl?
<arbeck> kbrooks: you see the problem is, when the drive is unmounted I can change the ownership and modify the dir.
<arbeck> kbrooks: but as soon as it is mounted I loose that ability... I think I'm mounting the drive incorrectly, but I don't know what I did wrong
<kbrooks> arbeck, modify /etc/fstab
<goldfish> Blaubaer: go into networking
<goldfish> in sys configurations
<arbeck> kbrooks: I added this line: //REDHATWEB/web	/media/web	smbfs	credentials=/etc/cred	0	0
<Blaubaer> goldfish: im trying to help a friend to install ubuntu, in turkish ;)
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> Blaubaer: Has he installed ubuntu yet?
<Blaubaer> its installed, but no net sofar.
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> my dsl got set up during the ubuntu install
<goldfish> i set it manually
<goldfish> just put in the ip subnet and default gateway values
<acolyte> abelli: r u there?
<brian___> somebody shoot me. I hate ubuntu =/
<abelli> acolyte: yes
<arbeck> kbrooks: does that look right to you?
<kbrooks> arbeck, add a option
<viper12> brian..........why?
<goldfish> Because he touches himself at night.
<acolyte> abelli: did you find anything?
<BrianAnthony> because I don't have anything simple to configure modules with.
<acolyte> abelli: I've dled and burned the liveCD allready, so I'm good to go
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I have to disable framebuffering, or I can't go into X
<arbeck> kbrooks: what option?
* cblack grumbles. is firefox in hoary completely borked currently or am i the only one having random periods where it can't look up domain names or randomly crashes trying to save a file?
<kbrooks> arbeck, RTFM.
<kbrooks> arbeck, man fstab
<viper12> what video card brian?  and are you using warty or hoary?
<kbrooks> man mount first. :)
<BrianAnthony> viper12: ATI Radeon 9550 and hoary
<Blaubaer> how do you change the root password. i told my friend to do a "sudo passwd root" but it seems it asks for a password after a fresh install.
<kbrooks> that is the user password
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I'm on a 2.6.8 kernel, I downgraded, because I couldn't find any source packages for the hoary kernel
<kbrooks> and root is disabled
<kbrooks> on ubuntu
<viper12> that's the problem then.  you need to upgrade to the 2.6.10 kernel.......my ati 9200 mobility worked 'out of the box' in hoary with that.
<viper12> the hoary kernel is part of hoary...........you can't see em' with synaptic?
<Blaubaer> kbrooks: so, if root is disabled, then why sudo passwd root as in the installation-howto.
<kbrooks> Blaubaer, what howto? where?
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I don't know what that is
<kbrooks> Blaubaer, sudo works
<Blaubaer> kbrooks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-i386
<kbrooks> but not passwd root.
<viper12> the package manager in gnome on hoary Brian.
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I didn't even know that existed.
<viper12> :O
<kbrooks> Blaubaer, i'll edit that out
<viper12> top menu bar........system>administration> Synaptic Package Manager.
<BrianAnthony> viper12: but it still doens't help me with modules. I have to disable vesafb and it's little hellions or I crash a horrible death when x loads
<arbeck> kbrooks: I've read the fucking manual, and I know how fstab works... there's nothing in there about the problem i'm having
<Hikaru79> I have a SAMBA fileserver, and a user, let's call him 'hikaru79' that I seem to have chrooted to /var/www and when logging onto the SAMBA server, it can't go out of /var/www. I would like to give this user full access to everything (through SAMBA). How can I do this?
<viper12> viper, if you do a smart upgrade and include the ati drivers..........synaptic will build that out FOR  you.
<viper12> er.....gads.....Brian.
<viper12> lol
<Gorth> Are anyone able to download this file: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/weekly-dvd/current/hoary-install-i386.iso
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I have no problem installing the drivers, I just need to disable this module
<viper12> in hoary.....you HAVE upgraded to xorg right? if so, you can edit out that in xorg.conf  I believe.
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I don't have Xorg
<BrianAnthony> viper12: what is the package name?
<viper12> via synaptic search for xorg
<arbeck> kbrooks: Now if you were a nice guy, you would have told me to use the uid and gid options when i mounted the drive
<viper12> if you're on hoary, it should have replaced xfree with it.  how did you upgrade?
<Dr_Acemaster> anyone tried to install ubuntu on an emachine?
<kbrooks> arbeck, yes, and i forgot them
<jakejarvis> where can i get lib-ssl for ubuntu?
<BrianAnthony> viper12: I changed my apt sources and  apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<arbeck> kbrooks: but man fstab didn't help much either... i had to go to man smbmount
<viper12> nods...I've seen xorg 'not' upgrade before........use the package manager, search for xorg, and do the smart upgrade with it. as well as getting your kernel to 10-4
<Blaubaer> please give me some step by step instructions on howto setup dsl, this gets translatet from english, to german to turkish, its quite dificult.
<abelli> how can i change root partition while booting warty live cd?
<abelli> BrianAnthony: hi there
<abelli> BrianAnthony: what's your problem mate?
<BrianAnthony> abelli: I have to disable vesafb or I die a horrible death when X loads up
<abelli> BrianAnthony: what's?
<Lee__> Is there a graphical utility for configuring a wireless card with a WEP password?
<Lee__> all I found is the wireless link monitor and network status applet
<Lee__> and on the web this:  http://www.gnome.org/~calum/usability/specs/wireless/
<viper12> lee........system, administration, networking.
<abelli> Lee__: it should me "network-admin"
<abelli> s/me/be
<abelli> BrianAnthony: u there?
<Lee__> it's treating the card as a wired device
<Lee__> but iwconfig works and joining an open network works
<goldfish> add a wireless connection?
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> hmm...
<Lee__> does the GUI change depending on how you classify it, wired vs. wireless?
<jakejarvis> how do i install .deb files in warty?
<viper12> Lee, you are using the network tool right?  if worst comes to worst.......delete the current device and then add it again. you should be able to add the wep key with it as well.
<flosch> hi
<viper12> greetz flosch
<DEBHALp> how do I instakll a .deb in terminal
<apokryphos> DEBHALp: see man dpkg
<DEBHALp> nvm
<unifi> hi
<zhukov_> hi
<unifi> I got java installed on my computer with synaptic
<zhukov_> need big help :S
<unifi> but I cant seem to get it to work in firefox
<unifi> can someone help me out
<unifi> ?
<zhukov_> started ubuntu today and the panels are all weird (cant see anything, no buttons, etc)
<goldfish> unifi: you need the firefox java plugin
<goldfish> unifi: one sec
<zhukov_> started a console and did killall gnome-panels
<zhukov_> restarted gnome-panels and the error was still there...
<zhukov_> any sugestion?
<unifi> I looked here
<unifi> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<zenrox> unifi, read www.ubuntuguide.org for java
<goldfish> unifi: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<EndGame> im gonna sound ignorant
<EndGame> but
<unifi> great thanks!
<goldfish> those two commands should do it unifi
<EndGame> whats so great about ubuntu
<EndGame> looks like a bunch of hippies to me
<unifi> ha Endgame
<goldfish> It's good for first time users.
<goldfish> Like myself.
<zhukov_> Help! --- Please...
<goldfish> But I'm sure real nix ppl have better reasons.
<godsmoke> Ubuntu is debian that "just works" for most people
<dud> its good for any desktop linux enviroment
<EndGame> what fun is "just working"
<EndGame> what do you earn?
<viper12> you trolling Endgame?
<EndGame> ?
<goldfish> lol
<dud> just stop the trolling
<EndGame> im curious, and im spreading the good word of gentoo :-)
<EndGame> im looking into ubuntu for my roomie
<godsmoke> EndGame: this is not the place to do that
<viper12> he's trolling. -rolls eyes.
<goldfish> what is so good about gentoo EndGame ?
<godsmoke> viper12: we know, get over it
* EndGame shrugs
<EndGame> it makes me feel like a man!
<zhukov_> NOBODY?... :(
<dud> EndGame, for people who doesnt want to spend 90% of their time compiling sources, ubuntu works out fine
<viper12> godsmoke.............get over what?
<godsmoke> viper12: just stop commenting on it
<EndGame> dud: good point
<EndGame> see, that i like
<godsmoke> viper12: you're not helping anything by saying that he's trolling
<goldfish> haha
<goldfish> relax guys :)
<godsmoke> nobody's tense
<dud> also, if I myself were to troll, I could point out that portage is a really terrible implementation of freebsd ports
<zhukov_> I am
<dud> but I wont :P
<godsmoke> heh
<viper12> godsmoke, and you care what I'm saying........why?  I've been helping people for the last couple hours......I can say what I like.......haven't seen you contributing in here...except to tell me to sod off.
<godsmoke> viper12: the same reason you seem to care what EndGame is saying
<viper12> igged
<godsmoke> thanks for anouncing that
<viper12> lol dud.
<dud> thank god for vmware finally working on amd64... I don't think I could have done my job without vmware heh
<dud> such a damn brilliant piece of software :o
<viper12> vm is some smooth stuff.
<dud> I can compare 10 different linux distros in a flash now... I dont even wanna think about having to installed those by hand
<dud> would have taken many days heh
<zhukov_> :'( buahahahahahah
<viper12> sure would have.  Of course, the live discs do pretty similar job when they work. ;)
<dud> I have to deliver a preliminary report on desktop linux alternatives by monday... as a consultant for a medium sized pc dealer
<dud> sorta leaning towards recommending ubuntu... but I dunno...
<viper12> recomend for what type of 'audience' dud?
<godsmoke> dud: alternatives to? -- windows? or another desktop linux?
<dud> total newbies and out-of-the-box pc buyers
<dud> alternative to win xp
<goldfish> yep
<goldfish> ubuntu has been good for me
<goldfish> I am a complete linux n00b.
<dud> my job to make a suitable implementation for the company
<zhukov_> c'mon folks help me out!I've googled along and found no solution
<dud> so that they can sell custom computers shipped with linux :)
<godsmoke> heh
<goldfish> nice
<Gagatan> ubuntu,suse/sun java,fedora,mandrake.. ok desktop linux's
<dud> zhukov_, whats the problem?
<godsmoke> sun java?
<viper12> I think with hoary in april, it'd be good, but warty still has some issues.  for the total noob, an easier migration is xandros.(but I don't like where they're going as a company....to mickeysoft like for my tastes.)
<Gagatan> sun java desktop linux.. based on suse
<dud> I'm considering libranet/xandros/linspire/ubuntu at the moment Gagatan
<zhukov_> i started ubuntu and the panels are all wrong! No icons, arent workinkg, no menus, just a grey bar
<godsmoke> that's so scary
<dud> perhaps I'll just build a custom debian tho...
<zhukov_> did killall gnome-panel and restarted gnome-panel, but the problem remains
<Gagatan> dud: have you checked debian-edu (aka skolelinux)
<dud> Gagatan, yep, I'm involved with a LUG in norway... we try to push skolelinux every chance we get ;)
<dud> zhukov_, live cd or install?
<dud> hoary or warty for that matter...
<viper12> tried xandros.......just didn't "feel" right to me. (of course I prefer gnome to kde, so that didn't help.)
<Gagatan> dud hmm.. looks like you come from ngt *dsl or something.. correct?
<fr500> hey
<dud> Gagatan, yeah... trondheim
<fr500> does anyone use webdownloader for x?
<zhukov_> install
<dud> fr500, d4x
<Gagatan> dud: oh.. where?
<dud> Gagatan, umm, romolslia
<zhukov_> now its warty
<fr500> dud, why is that the save to field in the new is always greyed
<fr500> dud, even if i change it in the default settings still saves there
<Gagatan> ok.. the not so sunny side of trondheim then
<fr500> MyDownloads
<dud> fr500, heh, I dunno... d4x works for me
<dud> Gagatan, nah... slum of the scum
<fr500> works for me to
<fr500> but i want to chage the default save path
<dud> somewhere in the options?
<fr500> yes i change
<dud> oh, there's this option for "always assume defaults" or such
<fr500> but still it keeps saving at other place
<fr500> let me see
<dud> you have to turn that off
<dud> Gagatan, hva er cassarossa?
<fr500> dud, where?
<dud> fr500, let me check real quick...
<zhukov_> ..
<Gagatan> dud: privmsg
<fr500> oh, found it, still have to recheck it every time
<dud> fr500, yeah
<dud> was just about to tell you heh
<fr500> still need work there i guess
<fr500> maybe there is a config file i can tweak somewhere
<codyman> hi.. whenever my screensaver starts.. after about 10 minutes the whole computer freezes.. any ideas?
<mjr> buggy 3d drivers
<froust> whenever i try to play a video in mplayer, the big screen goes blue, and the little control panel goes black... any idea why?
<codyman> mjr: i have an ati.. could that be the problem?
<mjr> wrokaround: don't use opengl screensavers
<codyman> mjr: ok
<codyman> but i recall it even freezing with non opengl screensavers...
<mjr> then it might be something else; just my guess
<occy> Anyone got an example of what a DHCP /etc/network/interfaces  should look like to use dhcp by default with eth0?
<dud> froust, that happened to me when I tried to use a 32bit codec in my 64bit enviroment
<fr500> occy, u mean dhcp server?
<froust> i think i might have figured it out
<Baldr> kbrooks, i tried that solution given in the forum... about the WinModem... but it didn't work
<occy> fr500: I'm not setting up a dhcp server, I simply want to have my desktop automagically configure for dhcp at boot.
<Gagatan> occy: auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<fr500> why don't u use the gui
<fr500> works fine
<froust> weird.
<occy> Gagatan: that's all you need?
<froust> i can't click the video file and play it
<froust> i have to open it from within mplayer.
<Gagatan> occy: that's all I use for my laptop, so yes
<occy> Gagatan: okies
<Gagatan> man 5 interfaces
<dud> froust, you could always submit a nice bug report about it?
<froust> where would i do that?
<dud> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<fr500> in fc3 there was a file called ifcfg-eth0, is there some equivalent here?
<dud> red hat and its myriad of config files... :o
<mjr> /etc/network/interfaces
<fr500> thx
<fr500> i just want to have the name of my pc appear on my dhcp server, can't find how to do that here
<gilles> if i install ubuntu, will it recognize my wifi card and my webcam ?
<fr500> gilles, depends on hardware
<heero1711> onthello
<heero1711> if im using
<heero1711> amd64
<heero1711> what source list
<heero1711> i need use?
<heero1711> i dont know in where find it?
<heero1711> i kan use the standart guide of 4.10?
<dud> look at www.ubuntuguide.org heero1711
<abelli> heero1711: yes
<gilles> how are made the upgrade on ubuntu, via synaptics, aptitude and dselect ?
<gilles> or apt-get ?
<chris_d> Is anyone running a game server on Ubuntu?
<chris_d> Anyone know where there's a good place to get help (on IRC) with game server issues?
<fr500> apt-get
<fr500> and synaptic
<dud> chris_d, I'm pretty sure someone somewhere in the world is...
<fr500> which kind of game server?
<chris_d> CounterStrike
<goldfish> chris_d: quakenet has loads of cs channels
<goldfish> irc.quakenet.org
<froust> what should i put as the package for it?
<chris_d> goldfish: Thanks!
<goldfish> np
<dud> and google has hundreds of guides and howtos on setting up counter strike server on linux
<goldfish> #cs-ireland!!!!!
<fr500> chris_d i run one with wine
<fr500> well cedega actually
<fr500> you need some patches for the linux version
<chris_d> dud: I've spent 3 days researching my problem with Google and others. I've found many references to the problem I'm having, but no solutions...
<fr500> chris_d, i run a console dedicated server at home with cedega, almost zero issues, for dedicated server, probably wine runs as well
<gilles> and how to update a new kernel... i mean, will it automatically install a newer kernel (like, for example, install you a 2.10 instead of the old 2.8) ?
<chris_d> fr500: Sorry for being obtuse, but what is cedega?
<dud> gilles, you can do that easily with apt
<EndGame> cedega
<dud> chris_d, its a windows emulator
<EndGame> windows emulation
<goldfish> do u have to pay for cedega?
<gilles> dud: yes, but there's no difference with debian, right ?
<bronson> Wow, evince is great!!  Other than a few bugs (which are forgivable -- it's brand new).
<dud> gilles, just different repositories
<dud> goldfish, only if you want "support"
<chris_d> Thanks, folks!
<sapphire> hello
<gilles> i still can't see the differences between debian and ubuntu
<goldfish> dud: ah right, i might give it a look, thanks
<dud> which basically means you get access to their forums
<sapphire> i need help,  i am new to this linux stuff,  can someone pm me please
<Tarkus> yo, if i have the ubuntu .iso file on a cd, how do i install it on my computer, so that i can select on startup Ubuntu Linux, Windows XP??
<goldfish> I was gonna try run cs 1.6 on wine, but from googling i got the impression it didnt work on wine
<EndGame> sapphire, what you need?
<dud> gilles, debian has a 3 years old 2.2.x kernel with no support for newer software
<sapphire> i can't get connected to the internet
<fr500> chris_d, it's a version of wine with hardware acceleration suppor
<EndGame> irc seems to work fine :-)
<sapphire> i installed it
<fr500> chris_d, it's focused on games
<jblack> dpkg seems broken for libgnomeprint-data. When I run dpkg --configure -a, dpkg sits there forever saying "setting up libgnomeprint-data (0.37-5)
<sapphire> i am on another computer :)
<EndGame> is net.eth0 started?
<EndGame> and are you network settings correct
<EndGame> check /etc/conf.d/net
<Tarkus> yo, if i have the ubuntu .iso file on a cd, how do i install it on my computer, so that i can select on startup Ubuntu Linux, Windows XP??
<goldfish> mount it with daemon tools?
<goldfish> wait
<goldfish> ignore that
<dud> Tarkus, its generally best to have a bit of previous linux experience before trying to dual boot win xp and linux
<fr500> Tarkus, burn it and install
<dud> win xp is a real bitch when it comes to playing along....
<fr500> dud, grub install just fine as defaults are mos of the times
<dud> fr500, but not all of the time
<fr500> right
<goldfish> grub wouldnt install for me
<mz2> Can't display location "sftp://..." how do i associate nautilus properly in hoary?
<goldfish> during one install
<mz2> in warty this worked fine
<BrianAnthony> is there a program that anyone knows of besides k3b that can make a quick and dirty dvd data disk?
<fr500> gnomebaker, dont know if quick or dirty fir there though
<SeanQ> OK
<SeanQ> Hi from win32
* SeanQ prepares for piano to be thrown at him
<SeanQ> I'm only here because I'm working on partitions
<SeanQ> Teh good news: I want to add 7 GB from Windows to Ubuntu
<SeanQ> What should I use/do?
<BrianAnthony> a match and some gasonline
<BrianAnthony> gasoline, even =D
<froust> Anyone know what the windows codecs for mplayer are?
<kbrooks> i have a question.
<kbrooks> my floppy is NOT being detected
<kbrooks> how do i fix this
<viper12> froust, the mplayer site has a codec pack for mplayer with instructions for where to install them. (includes the win codecs as well.)
<froust> thanks viper.
<viper12> notta prob. :)
<Dr_Acemaster> man why are there so many updates w/ the latest released version, I have a fresh install and it's taking forever to update
<Dr_Acemaster> how long has this release been out?
<froust> i have the libavcodecs installed... no luck.
<fr500> Dr_Acemaster, warty?
<Dr_Acemaster> fr500 I believe it
<fr500> next version is almost out
<viper12> what type of file are you trying to play that is failing?
<froust> .wmv
<fr500> froust, apt-get install w32codec*
<fr500> or something
<apokryphos> Yeah. w32 codecs; follow the guide on the site for "restricted formats"
<viper12> froust........did you download the 9meg codec pack from that site, and copy them to the right place already? -surprised.
<Dr_Acemaster> what's a powerpc?
<warty> any way to install grub using the livecd
<fr500> an apple computer
<fr500> McIntosh
<Dr_Acemaster> ahh duh
<fr500> i think
<froust> i was reading the documentation, and it seems like libavcodec should work. i'll try the others tho :|
<Dr_Acemaster> guess I just put that out of my mind since I despise apple
<viper12> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<viper12> go there froust.
<viper12> you NEED the wmv codec in order for ANY linux player to play those win wmv files properly.
<BrianAnthony> Dr_Acemaster: I despise you
<froust> viper: i'm reading the readme now - just trying to find out where to unpack them
<Dr_Acemaster> BrianAnthony why do you take it personal?
<darkx> if my mbr gets overwritten, i can use the ubuntu cd to reinstall grub from recovery mode on the mbr right?
<froust> could i have something to do with using amd64?
<NeonLightning> thats what i was wondering too darkx
<CountDown> How can I find out to which repository a package belongs?
<NeonLightning> your talking about the livecd right darkx
<froust> bah. i have to go to work. i'll deal with this later.. thanks though
<viper12> Froust.......put them here:  /usr/local/lib/codecs/    and if the 'codecs' folder doesn't exist...just create it.
<froust> okay
<viper12> that was all it took for my system to be able to get playing em'.
<darkx> no i have ubuntu installed, just wondering if i cant keep a windows install from touching the mbr, if i can use the recovery mode to restore it
<Dr_Acemaster> BrianAnthony ?
<sapphire> anyone use ubuntu?
<SeanQ> no,
<NeonLightning> lol
<Spug> My keyboard is American all of a sudden, instead of Norwegian... And I can't figure out what key combination I pressed to change
<SeanQ> we're just in #ubuntu for the hell of it
<viper12> lol sapphire.
<Dr_Acemaster> lmao
<SeanQ> lmfao
<sapphire> :(
<SeanQ> don't worry about it
<SeanQ> welocme!
<SeanQ> welcome
<SeanQ> see, i'm just as bad
<CountDown> you've got to turn that frown upside down.
<sapphire> what did i do?
<SeanQ> asked if we used ubuntu
<SeanQ> this is an ubuntu channel
<SeanQ> we all use ubuntu
<zyme> can anybody help me set up my networking stuff to allow me to connect to local ip address, like 10.0.8.50:4012?
<CountDown> So, anyone know how to tell to which repository a package belongs?
<sapphire> i need help,  i can't get connected to the internet
<sapphire> i have it installed
<Quest-Master> Do you use dial-up or broadband?
<sapphire> dial up
<sapphire> 2 computers
<froust> noob question: how to i unpack a .tar.bz2?
<apokryphos> froust: see man tar
<sapphire> i didn't think it would be this hard
<encKe`> anyone here run linux on a pda?
<Spug> I probably suck, but I can't figure out what key combination I pressed to change my keyboard layout :/
<froust> apokryphos: i'm doing it right, afaik, but it's buggering up
<sapphire> i installed it on my laptop on a seperate drive
<froust> aha!
<vaquero368> alguien habbla espaol
<apokryphos> froust: it's tar jxf package.tar.bz2
<Spug> tar -xjf file.tar.bz2 ?
<froust> i missed the sudo at the beginning :P
<fr500> vaquero368, i do
<apokryphos> sudo isn't necessary for unpacking
<apokryphos> unless it's in a non-home directory
<apokryphos> or in general one you don't have access to
<occy> anyone here know much about vnc?  I have a friend that has an Ubuntu desktop I need to get access to remotely.  They have X already running and I can ssh to their box.  I need to setup vncclient on their machine so I can access their current display.
<fr500> vncserver
<froust> viper12: thanks for your help.
<fr500> occy it's not complicated at all
<sapphire> can someone pm me and help please?
<occy> fr500: k...
<apokryphos> vaquero368: see #ubuntu-es
<fr500> occy, in the computer to be managed go to Computer menu - Desktop Preferences - Remote Desktop
<occy> fr500: I'm sure I need to run some vncserver command or something.
<fr500> there you can enable the server and set the password
<fr500> then at the other pc you connect to the server by running the vncviewer command
<fr500> there you enter the ip address and the password
<fr500> nothing else nothing more
<occy> okies :)
<fr500> np
* sapphire sighs
* fr500 wonders why sapphire sighs
<Dr_Acemaster> if I did the auto format when installin ubuntu, how does that usually configure the partitions?
* statico wonders why fr500 wonders
* tritium is away: I'm busy
* sapphire needs help and just wants to learn
<Dr_Acemaster> ie 45% os, 45% home, 10% swap?
<fr500> i think does an ext3 partition and a swap partition
<Dr_Acemaster> that's it?
<fr500> i think
<Dr_Acemaster> no home partition
<Dr_Acemaster> chit
<fr500> by default it sets homes in the main partition
<Dr_Acemaster> I'll prob have to do this whole thing over again
<fr500> but it asks for you
<NeonLightning> it all depends on how you do auto partition
<NeonLightning> both are true
<sapphire> i did the partition
<Dr_Acemaster> well it said do you want to do auto, if so you can change later if you want
<Dr_Acemaster> but never asked mea gain
<Dr_Acemaster> unless I missed it, which is probably the case
<Dr_Acemaster> I don't know how I missed it though
<NeonLightning> any way to install grub using the livecd? .......anyone?
<vaquero368> bye bye
<EndGame> yeah
<EndGame> boot to the livecd
<msumu> hi endgame
<EndGame> mount your root partition at /mnt/hippie, or whatever
<EndGame> chroot into your hdd
<EndGame> chroot /mnt/hippie /bin/bash
<EndGame> env-update
<EndGame> install grub,
<EndGame> in gentoo, it would be emerge grub
<EndGame> i dont know how your hippie os does it :-)
<msumu> hey people
<EndGame> then just run grub
<EndGame> in grub type
<EndGame> root(hd0)
<EndGame> setup
<EndGame> quit
<EndGame> and you're done
<trust> Hi there!
<EndGame> then edit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<NeonLightning> using apt-get witch i can't do unless i have the os installed witch it isn't(it screwed up when i was reinstalling)
<EndGame> to your liking
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
* EndGame shrugs at NeonLightning 
<EndGame> msumu, ask a few more times, and you may get an answer
<msumu> again ?
<NeonLightning> lol
<zyme> hahaha
<zyme> again!
<msumu> ok
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
<zyme> that was too many
<msumu> is that enough ?
<EndGame> that was too many
<msumu> lol
<NeonLightning> meh i'll just try reinstalling another 5 times i may get it right one of these times if all else fails i'll just go with a mandrake powerpack install
<EndGame> leave the channel, and rejoin
<EndGame> and ask again
<EndGame> NeonLightning: install gentoo!
<NeonLightning> i have no cd's left
<msumu> ok one more time (for brithney fans)
<NeonLightning> ahh well o
<EndGame> NeonLightning: get some
<EndGame> itll be worth it
<EndGame> gentoo Doesnt Just Work(tm)
<NeonLightning> buy me some i have 16 cents sitting on my counter thats all the money i have
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
<EndGame> msumu you didnt leave and rejoint
<EndGame> that doesnt count
* EndGame shrugs
<EndGame> on the server im from being an asshole is how you get places :-)
<EndGame> msumu, you'll need an encoder
<EndGame> thats all the advice i have on that,
<NeonLightning> ahh well i'm off to try and install (yet again)
<EndGame> if ubuntu just works, why is old NeonLightning installing it again :-)
<zyme> can anybody help me set up my networking stuff to allow me to connect to local ip address, like 10.0.8.50:4012?
<EndGame> whats wrong with it, zyme
<EndGame> are all the boxes on the same subnet?
<EndGame> is the power plugged in
<EndGame> can you ping them?
<zyme> i cant ping them
<zyme> when i try it just doesnt do anything at all
<EndGame> add the boxes to /etc/hosts
<EndGame> <ip>     <box name>
<EndGame> it cant resolve the name
<EndGame> i assume
<zyme> is the box name special or can i just make it anything i want?
<msumu> yep i did it
<EndGame> it should be whatever the hostname is on the other computers
<zyme> what i dont know?
<msumu> i got "mencoder"
<msumu> and mplayer
<msumu> whut do i need more
<EndGame> type hostname into each of the other boxes
<EndGame> and ifconfig
<EndGame> note the hostname and ip address
<EndGame> unless you're using dhcp
<EndGame> then....
<EndGame> then i dont know
<zyme> i am using dhcp
<zyme> heh
<EndGame> um
<EndGame> see if your router supports static dhcp
<EndGame> assign the same ip to a computer based on its mac address
<zyme> i dont have a router
<EndGame> wtf
<EndGame> how are your computer wired together
<zyme> ah
<zyme> i may have given the wrong idea
<zyme> im connected to a college network
<EndGame> oh
<EndGame> and you want to get into somebody elses computer
<msumu> how can i make xvid movies with this ubuntu ?
<EndGame> but you cant even ping it
<zyme> im just plugged into the wall, and all the other computers plugged into the wall can connect to each other using their private ips, all of which start with 10.*
<zyme> yeah
<trust> msumu, I have no idea
<EndGame> do a tracepath on yahoo.com and google.com
<EndGame> note any address that start with 10.*
<EndGame> download nmap
<msumu> you mean it ?
<EndGame> :-)
<trust> msumu, Yeah
<EndGame> now this is my area
<msumu> how can I trust you
<msumu> ?
<zyme> ok...what is nmap?
<mseney> in regards to synaptic and apt-get, today the system notification icon didn't apear stating there were updates available, however when I ran $sudo apt-get update and then $sudo apt-get upgrade I had updates to install, why didn't I get a system notification?
<trust> zyme, I know it may sound silly, but does your IP start with 10.*?
<Lee__> nmap is rad
<EndGame> a port scanner
<trust> msumu, you can't.
<EndGame> yeah
<EndGame> trust
<zyme> trust: i have a private ip and a public ip
<EndGame> it does
<Lee__> nmap -sS -O ip.address
* trust nods
<trust> thought it did
<EndGame> he'll have to use -P0
<EndGame> he cant ping any other host
<msumu> trust : are you confused dude ?
<trust> msumu, no
<trust> msumu, just insane.
<EndGame> actually zyme: download netcat while you're at it
<zyme> lol ok
<EndGame> what college you go to
<EndGame> alot are pretty harsh about hax0ring
<EndGame> er
<EndGame> all are, actually
<zyme> south dakota school of mines and technology
<zyme> i can connect fine with a windows machine
<trust> zomg the l33t h4x0r =(
* EndGame shrugs
<EndGame> ah
<EndGame> like
<msumu> this time I trust you
<zyme> im pretty sure it isnt against the rules
<EndGame> file shares?
<zyme> yeah
<EndGame> install samba
<zyme> its just a direct connect hub
<trust> msumu, silly you
<EndGame> and samba client
<EndGame> :-)
<zyme> samba!
<zyme> ok
<mz2> hmm, i managed to screw up my Firefox. when i try installing it, i get "mv: cannot stat `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults.ini': No such file or directory"
<msumu> you stinky ass brit
<mz2> that's when it tries updating the chrome registry
<mz2> is there a way of doing that manually
<EndGame> do you know the hostname of the computer you're trying to connect to, zyme?
<zyme> no
<zyme> i dont think i need to though
<zyme> unless windows magically knew somehow
<msumu> trust : you tea pissing brit!
<zyme> i know the port though
<zyme> :/
<msumu> get my leg tru ya face
<trust> msumu, wow
<trust> msumu, how obvious
<EndGame> actually
<cybrjackle> anyone know what gcc -v array-5 was spun with?
<EndGame> you probly just need samba and cifs support built into your kernel
<trust> you could've at least come up with a decent insult =(
<Dr_Acemaster> when I installed ubuntu it never asked for root pass, how come?
<msumu> you brit 4 real dude ?
<Dr_Acemaster> where do I set it at?
<trust> uh
<trust> Yeah O_o
<zyme> ok
<msumu> there is no root w/ ubuntu
<zyme> i can probably figure the samba stuff out since there is a guide for it
<Dr_Acemaster> there is no root? hmm...
<Dr_Acemaster> why not?
<msumu> yes
<Spug> sudo all the way, baby
<zyme> http://10.254.0.50/account/whatsmypubip.php is supposed to tell me my ip information, but i cant connect to it, for example
<msumu> because this is a friendly....
<msumu> dr_acemaster : if you asked for password just give the one &only you set
<encKe`> man my soundblaster live sounds like crapola!
<mjr> encKe`, try lowering the pcm volume a bit if it's full
<mseney> is it possible to get ubuntu to playback music w/ the same quality as Windows. For example I played streaming radio from both my Windows system and my Ubuntu system from the same radio channel w/ the same speakers but the windows box sounds much better?
<mseney> could this be because Realplayer for Linux doesn't have an EQ ?
<compmanio36> mseney, what do you have for sound card?
<msumu> Dr_icemaster : http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php?s=6c1291b9b1b85c1143e67c5c4016b4f4&
<mjr> can't know about realplayer, but linux doesn't inherently make audio sound bad...
<mseney> compmanio36, um the ubuntu machine has a built in AC97 and the other a cheap PCI ESS Allegro
<mseney> compmanio36, VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<mseney> i was trying to show off linux to my girlfriend but failed w/ that one
<compmanio36> integrated AC97s arent that great, but shouldnt be too bad
<mseney> compmanio36, does one really need to buy a decent sound card to get really nice sound?
<mseney> or is it more dependant on the speaker system?
<compmanio36> it is more based on your speakers
<compmanio36> cause the biggest problems with integrated or cheap sound cards is that the higher up in volume you go, the tinnier and more distorted the sound gets
<mseney> I bought a Logitech 2.1 system 32Watts RMS they sound excellent, i really want to get the same sound from plugging them into my linxu box
<compmanio36> it's weird, I have a SoundMax card in Windows, but dual boot to Ubuntu and it comes up as an AC97
<compmanio36> the soundmax drivers sound better
<compmanio36> but I can keep my volume about halfway and crank my speakers, cause I have an Altec-Lansing spkr/sub set
<mseney> so to fix this problem maybe i need a better sound card that linux has decent drivers built into the kernel?
<compmanio36> you've got a sub set on your linux box?
<compmanio36> good spkrs anyway
<mseney> i used the same 2.1 setup, 2 satellites and 1 sub
<mseney> and it sounds way better on the windows machine
<Odin2347> Hi
<compmanio36> yeah, don't crank up the sound on your mixer, keep it down and crank the volume manually on the speakers
<mseney> i'll have to try it again later
<unnameablePLAYER> i run mine out thru my wireless headphones and a full fledged 160W 5 speaker suurrond sound boombox that was useless cause the CD was broken, but has found new life and meaning
<mseney> i should try using xmms and a CD so i can play w/ a EQ
<mseney> unnameablePLAYER, nice!
<mseney> is xmms pretty much what everyone uses on ubuntu for playing cd's, mp3, ogg's, etc..??
<Odin2347> hi
<unnameablePLAYER> yes first time I have every come close to leveraging all them mp3s
<compmanio36> for the most part
<EndGame> xmms = the goodness
<unnameablePLAYER> xmms, rhtymbox, xine, juk mpd amarok
<compmanio36> i use the music player sometimes, just cause I can min it to the tray
<cg0def> mseney: if you use gnome you'd probably like beep-media-player better
<compmanio36> but I don't like it's layout at all
* Odin2347 considers switching to ubuntu from windows
<unnameablePLAYER> amarok will be nice once it get stable
<EndGame> Odin2347: look into gentoo
<EndGame> its more satisfying
<EndGame> :-)
<mseney> cg0def, yeah i use gnome now.
* Odin2347 is terrified of gentoo
<mseney> cg0def, ubuntu converted me back to it
<Odin2347> ahhh...satanic texts running across the screen of my computer for 2 days....*shudders*
<apokryphos> unnameablePLAYER: It's very nice now ;-), and pretty stable. CVS now is probably more stable than the 1.2
* compmanio36 bops Odin2347 on the head for even thinking of it :P
<compmanio36> LOL
<Dr_Acemaster> you guys know of a screensaver for linux like the aquarium for winxp?
<Odin2347> lol
<apokryphos> unstable means developement -- good sign ;-)
<cg0def> mseney: well I still like debian better
<compmanio36> why would you crawl back to Gates's feet?
<cg0def> mseney: the new gnome kinda syx in some places
<EndGame> Dr_Acemaster: emerge xscreensaver
<Odin2347> is ubuntu a livecd?
<cg0def> mseney: like the applications menu
<EndGame> theres an aquerium in there somewhere
<apokryphos> Odin2347: Ubuntu is a very good distro to start with
<compmanio36> linux is a bit harder, but well worth it in terms of freedom and ability to customise
<Lee__> I'm looking for a wireless network browser in Gnome. looks like it's still in development.
<mseney> brb
<apokryphos> Odin2347: There is one, but there is also a proper distro.
<compmanio36> Ubuntu is the first distro I have liked
<unnameablePLAYER> yes ubuntu is great for getting started
<Lee__> kismet is cool but hard to recomend to others
<Odin2347> i'm looking for a distro with good hardware support
<Odin2347> i haven't found a distro that detects my wireless card yet
<Lee__> Odin2347: what's the card?
<compmanio36> I tried Mandrake 9.1 back when, and I hated it, nothing worked right
<jacquesmerde> what combinations and permutations of upgrades and dist-upgrades do hoary users here use to keep their systems up to date?
<compmanio36> Centrino?
<Odin2347> dlink dwl g520
<searcher`> unnameablePLAYER: i'm not a starter, but i like ubuntu anyways ;-)
<apokryphos> Odin2347: Try Ubuntu; hardware support seems pretty good.
<Odin2347> even with kanotix that has madwifi it doesn't work
<unnameablePLAYER> rpm distros just dont work in the long run, at least not in my experience
<compmanio36> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Lexmark x4270 all-in-one bada$$ printer
<Lee__> check that chipset, it might not have open source drivers. Some cards need a proprietary firmware wrapper.
<searcher`> Odin2347: not all wireless cards are supported, you could try looking at ndiswrapper
<apokryphos> unnameablePLAYER: What "doesn't work" about them?
<unnameablePLAYER> apokryphos, they stop working right...
<Odin2347> i know
<Dr_Acemaster> there's an xfishtank that is grayed out in the list of screensavers, how do I install taht?
<Odin2347> ndiswrapper doesn't work either
<Odin2347> i've tried
<compmanio36> that and gaming is the only reason I keep windows around
<msumu> trust ?
<unnameablePLAYER> it didn't take long for fedora3 to start getting dependecy probs
<apokryphos> unnameablePLAYER: Erm, well, I'm quite sure that's not the norm. I used Mandrake and Fedora and tried out SuSE briefly, and never had problems with RPMs.
<Lee__> you may be SOL. some cards have Windows only drivers but do some reading on google before you return it.
<compmanio36> but I have found Lexmark and M$ are in cahoots together
<unnameablePLAYER> which i havent had yet with ubuntu
<cg0def> ndiswraper DOES work but it's a pain to get it working
<Lee__> compmanio36: http://www.transgaming.com
<compmanio36> yeah, cedega, I know
<compmanio36> never been able to get it to work though
<apokryphos> unnameablePLAYER: Oh, sure. Ubuntu has far better repos, imo. That debian backbone.
<Lee__> with nvidia or ATI drivers it's all point and click.
<mez> anyone around to help me out?
<AbyX> hey why cant i do this? dpkg --force-overwrite fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.deb
<Odin2347> does ubuntu have a hardware list
<Lee__> the radeon driver with xfree is lame though.
<Odin2347> i'd like to see if my wireless card/soundcard are on it
<msumu> trust are u there dude ?
<jacquesmerde> what combinations and permutations of upgrades and dist-upgrades do hoary users here use to keep their systems up to date?
<Lee__> Odin2347: Linux has a hardware list.
<unnameablePLAYER> i found a linux unsupported hardware wiki that might come in handy, if I can find the link
<cg0def> Odin2347: hardware list for ubuntu are you nuts?
<Odin2347> ??
<compmanio36> someone offered me a ATI 9700 Pro for $75, but I turned him down just cause of the crappy support by ATI for Linux AND Windoze
<cg0def> Odin2347: all that is the same for all linux distros
<Odin2347> most distros have a hardware database
<cg0def> Odin2347: the drivers in linux are kept in the kernel
<Dr_Acemaster> fresh install of ubuntu here, how come the fonts are harder to read, especially in xchat? ie they're not clear like in windows
<Odin2347> uhh how come my soundard only works on some distros then
<compmanio36> I like my nVidia GeForce 3 Ti
<mez> Hi - Just installed ubuntu - and dont know how to get my sound card working
<compmanio36> different kernels Odin
<Dr_Acemaster> compmanio36: that's what I have :)
<Odin2347> is ubuntu KDE?
<Lee__> Odin2347: the only way a distro would have different hardware support is if they have a custom kernel. hardware support is in the kernel.
<compmanio36> every game I have runs on it
<Odin2347> ahh
<Riddell> Odin2347: not yet
<compmanio36> no Ubuntu is Gnome
<unnameablePLAYER> http://www.leenooks.com/
<Odin2347> ew
<cg0def> Odin2347: your sound card is most likelly supported but if you need to be sure look at alsa's site the wireless probably would need a lot of configuration and might not really work
<Odin2347> i hate gnome
<apokryphos> Odin2347: The primary desktop environment is Gnome, but you can have KDE on it too.
<compmanio36> I love it
<compmanio36> hate HATE KDE
<Odin2347> ahh
<unnameablePLAYER> leenooks is the unsupported hardware
<Lee__> then install Debian Sarge and run KDE.
<compmanio36> was a lot of the cause of my bad experience with Mandrake
<unnameablePLAYER> kde keeps getting better and better :)
<apokryphos> Odin2347: I run KDE; it's pretty smooth. KDE 3.4 is going to get ported in the repos soon.
<cg0def> Lee_: the only reason why you would want to use sarge is if you have a server
<compmanio36> just don't like it, looks too unpolished, I have to hunt around for the simplist things
<Lee__> cg0def: then why is my desktop system running Sarge?
<unnameablePLAYER> kde has about a gazillion options
<Odin2347> yea
<cg0def> Lee__: well that's your problem
<compmanio36> Gnome, everything is right there, streamlined, looks professional and not cluttered
<Lee__> hasn't been a problem
<Lee__> I don't get it?
<mseney> cg0def, im not setup to the universe. so i can't apt-get it. if i setup to the universe doesn't that mean i won't get security updates for programs i get from it?
<trust> msumu, sorry, I wasn't
<mseney> cg0def, in regards to that media player
<apokryphos> Things such as "cluttered" and "crammed" and "unnecessary options" are a matter of different scope and largely subjective.
<Pyre> ACTION coughs
<compmanio36> true
<apokryphos> I don't think KDE is for everyone, and obviously neither is Gnome best suited to everyone
<unnameablePLAYER> the only thing I absolutely have against KDE is artsd
<Lee__> unnameablePLAYER: you can turn that off
<unnameablePLAYER> other than that I prefer kde for the most part
<Lee__> I'm fond of the KDE GPG front end.
<trust> I prefer kde to gnome =(
<apokryphos> unnameablePLAYER: it's actually officially unmaintained now.
<unnameablePLAYER> Lee__, not tottally
<cg0def> mseney: I am not really sure where the player was but if you add universe I don't think there are any security updates for it
<Odin2347> wow according to this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards my wireless card should work out of the box
<unnameablePLAYER> artsd still finds ways to rear its ugly soundcard hogging head
<apokryphos> hehe
<compmanio36> I like Gnome cause I am an orderly person, other people like KDE for various reasons, but ppl like me that haven't been with Linux for that long find too many options and components confusing, so KISS is my motto for right nw
<mseney> cg0def, yeah i think i'll pass on that then.
<cg0def> mseney: but you don't really need security updates for pkg from universe as long as you update the versions
<cg0def> for one you are never going to get security updates for xmms
<unnameablePLAYER> this has happened with ubuntu a few times as well, with esd
<Lee__> I'm just sore wifi browsing doesn't have a Gnome front end.
<compmanio36> and I have had no problems in adding things to Ubuntu so far
<mseney> cg0def, why not any for xmms?
<cg0def> the security updates deal mostly with your core componets
<unnameablePLAYER> there should be a whole nother wrapper watches the sound card and protects it
<mseney> oh
<Lee__> unnameablePLAYER: you mess with JACK at all?
<OmniColos> I would like to have eap-ttls for wifi on ppc ubuntu
<unnameablePLAYER> i never wanna trype killall anything to get my sound working again
<Odin2347> woohoo my wireless card might work
<compmanio36> like Windows Update won't update your RealPlayer, but just system components
<unnameablePLAYER> OmniColos, i never got far with it
<cg0def> mseney:plus bmp is based on xmms and if there is a vulnarability in xmms and it gets fixed it will be fixed for bmp too
<Slackman> hey guys, does anyone build hoary iso's here?
<heero1711> hello
<msumu> trust : could tell on some soft that 'd make divx in ubuntu
<unnameablePLAYER> i dont understand jack, really and what it does
<msumu> ?
<mseney> cg0def, k thanks.
<heero1711> ubuntu have a different
<mseney> brb going to install it
<heero1711> source.list
<heero1711> for amd 64?
<Lee__> jack is a sound server, like artsd, but it works good  :)
<unnameablePLAYER> beep is a gui for xmms, then?
<trust> msumu, you asking if I know of any?
<OmniColos> unnameablePLAYER yeah I tired wap_supplicant but it does not seem to support airport, and xsupplicant is beyond my ability to configure
<Lee__> and supports interapplication patching. it's a bit complicated but really neat if you work with a lot of audio programs.
<cg0def> not exactly BMP is a fork of xmms
<heero1711> anyone whatis the source.list for amd64
<heero1711> ?
<cg0def> right now BMP still uses the same engine as xmms but eventually they will switch to gstreamer (if I am not mistaken) because it is better
<msumu> trust : yes i am asking if you got one that works
<will_> ah! where is the mod(something) that i add for example 'apm to?
<trust> msumu, I haven't =(
<will_> sorry 'apm'
<will_> BMP rules
<unnameablePLAYER> it would be nice to see more concentration upon a single framework all apps can use easily
<NOVA> hi
<unnameablePLAYER> then its just who can write the best gui/plugin system
<Dr_Acemaster> anyone here using firefox and have shockwave installed?
<cg0def> unnameablePLAYER: what do you mean?
<NOVA> any can give a source.list for amd64
<unnameablePLAYER> cg0def, ie, gstreamer
<unnameablePLAYER> shockwave dont work on linux
<unnameablePLAYER> afaik
<Dr_Acemaster> no chit
<Dr_Acemaster> hmm...
<apokryphos> You can still get the plugin for it; see the Firefox FAQ.
<cg0def> well shockwave is commercial and Macromedia is slacking really bad
<Nekohayo> quick question: is there a way to tell rsync to exclude hidden files?
<apokryphos> Don't remember how to do it; been a long time since I used it.
<Ominus> how can i install as USRobotics 5610 FaxModem PCI?
<cg0def> no support for 64bit wtf
<unnameablePLAYER> i think macromedia bought if from some other company and there are liscencing issues
<will_> ok, found what i was looking for: /etc/modules
<crimsun> NOVA: for warty or hoary?
<cg0def> unnameablePLAYER: as far as gstreamer goes it is nice but still hasn't reached 1.0 so it's not exactly stable. But I still like it a lot
<NOVA> for warty
<NOVA> crimsun, por warty, please
<tomaraya> hello
<unnameablePLAYER> it seems to be a pain to configure too
<crimsun> NOVA: join #flood
<cblack> hrm. anyone familiar with htaccess rewrite rules? rather than just doing a deny from <ip> i want to send that IP to a different page on the site.
<mez> hmm hoe do i make the default medai playe play MP3s>?
<apokryphos> or better just use a pastebin service, like www.pastebin.com
<apokryphos> Mez: you want to change the default mp3 player, or play mp3s?
<Mez> just play mp3s :D
<Mez> to test that my soundcard is right :D
<unnameablePLAYER> now that is annoying... the install should automatically take car of all them stupid codecs... yes i know licsense issues
<apokryphos> Mez: You can either (i) install an mp3 player like amaroK, or (ii) get the codecs.
<compmanio36> yeah, that is the only thing that gets me about Ubuntu
<pam> crimsun, sources.list for amd64?
<Lee__> cool, Novell is developing the gnome wireless switcher  http://forge.novell.com/modules/xfmod/project/?wselect
<unnameablePLAYER> maybe have one package you could install that would take care of all that 3rd party stuff like divx, java, flash, etc
* Mez just installed xmms
<compmanio36> not ready out of the box when it is supposed to be "the" Linux for everyone
<Lee__> unnameablePLAYER: you should talk to the codec developers about that.
<apokryphos> Mez: if the mp3s aren't playing you need the codecs
<jakejarvis|away> question: what's the equivalent to windows "ipconfig" in ubuntu
<unnameablePLAYER> ifconfig
<jakejarvis|away> lol thanks!
<Lee__> jakejarvis|away: ifconfig -a
<apokryphos> Mez: follow this guide:
<apokryphos> %tell Mez ubusources
<Pyre> Mez: http://youmortals.com/stuff/sources.list
<Mez> they're playing ow with XMMS
<compmanio36> you have to go around messing with config files to get the correct repositories, then get all your packages, etc etc
<unnameablePLAYER> yes, MS had to change the spelling of all those old unix apps
<Lee__> compmanio36: did you buy Ubuntu in a box?
<Ominus> how can i install as USRobotics 5610 FaxModem PCI?
<apokryphos> Mez: oh, ok, cool.
<Dr_Acemaster> so when installin anything, you don't ahve to be root, since there is no root in ubuntu?
<compmanio36> no, but that is how they tote it
<Mez> now - a couple of other things
<Lee__> Ithough there might be a boxed version out there. that'd be cool
<crimsun> pam: have you joined #flood?
<unnameablePLAYER> no you have to sudo
<Mez> 1) will Ubuntu work with my USB sondcard (well - headset)
<crimsun> Mez: yes
<Mez> and 2) on the livcd it recognised my NTFS partitions - I assume I'm going to have to edit the default install to get it ro pick up thiose (please dont make me recompile the kernel)
<compmanio36> I mean, I can and DID do everything to get my system the way I want it, but if they are going to tote it as a Linux for beginners, beginners and grandparents dont want to have to mess around with config files and root commands and all that other BS
<unnameablePLAYER> the sudo thing is a really novel idea, at least to me
<nan> Ominus: you have to go to the Computer | System Configuration | Network menu and add your setup
<unnameablePLAYER> yeah and nautilus should at least ask for passwords, users when feeling out CIFS
<Lee__> you can even add the NOPASSWD: ALL to the sudoers file and you don't need a passsword!
<compmanio36> they just want it to WORK, out of the box, and THAT is why so many people that aren't geeks or nerds, whatever you call them, stick with Windows, cause like it or not, it just WORKS (at least for a while) out of the box
<Ominus> nan, sure... but it's not recognizing...
<OmniColos> is there someone who knows how to setup eap-ttls on ibook/airport?
<Lee__> compmanio36: then your grandparents should use a more simplified commercial OS.
<Lee__> one that's more like an appliance than a personal computer.
<schasi> compmanio36: ack. same with me, as linux seems to hate me or i am just too dumb
<Nekohayo> hmm, is there a way to tell rsync to exclude hidden files? (I've read the fine manual numerous times)
<unnameablePLAYER> your grandmother probably wont be bitching about not being able to play mp3s tho
<nan> Ominus: you might have a driver problem then.  That problem is above my pay grade unfortunately.
<compmanio36> it has nothing to do with being dumb, just your comfort level with computers
<Lee__> probably not
* OmniColos is away from the keys for a bit...
<compmanio36> I am not saying Ubuntu is bad, in fact it is the best distro out there right now, I think, but I think it has a ways to go until it can truly be called "the linux for everyone"
<Tomcat_> Agreed. :o
<Ominus> nan, i see... that's the problem.. but i already got the drivers from USRobotics website.. and still don't work
<apokryphos> There will never be a Linux for everyone ;-)
<unnameablePLAYER> its a mighty big step in the right direction, I grant them that
<compmanio36> and sure my grandmother will, when she clicks on a link on her country music website and she calls me up saying it won't play
<Lee__> then buy her Windows XP media center addition and promise to come over when she opens that next email worm.
<Lee__> or find a commercial OS that's embedded and not based on wither Linux OR Windows.
<Nekohayo> or to call microsh... to activate it
<compmanio36> where do you think I get most of my business from? :)
<Tomcat_> The problem is that there currently is no OS for everyone... :I
<Nekohayo> mac os?
<unnameablePLAYER> the main thing I miss is being able to watch video clips that stream out of those stupid popup boxes that want REAL or wmp active x controls
<trust> Lee__, a bsd?
<Ominus> anyone can help me installin an USRobotics WinModem?
<Lee__> OS X isn't bad. Cheaper than Windows.
<apokryphos> There never will be an OS for everyone. There will always be an OS for the masses
<compmanio36> old grandparents that have installed spyware and viruses on their Windows boxes
<trust> hm
<Lee__> that sounds horriblly boring.
<compmanio36> but you have to buy the $500+ Mac with it
<trust> isn't mac osx l/unix based?
<compmanio36> yes
<Lee__> yeah, BSD
<trust> ah
<compmanio36> Mac can't even have their own OS anymore
<trust> heh
<compmanio36> but you have to admit it, MacOS Classic..........just sucked
<unnameablePLAYER> Ominus, you might get more traction if you pasted the error messages or something you were getting
<compmanio36> I had more crashes and problems with that than any other OS ever
<compmanio36> now at least OSX is fairly reliable
<compmanio36> and I do like the look
<Mez> anyone can help me with any of this
<Mez> 1) get my USB headset working
<unnameablePLAYER> its still proprietary company thats paranoid and nasty
<Mez> 2) get my webcam working
<Mez> 3) get my TV/Radio card working
<Ominus> unnameablePLAYER well.. Ubuntu can't recognize my modem...
<Nekohayo> ... no one's comfortable with rsync out there? o_o
<unnameablePLAYER> tv card might need xawtv
<compmanio36> ooh, speaking of modems, how would one go about dialing into an ISP using Ubuntu....right now I have broadband, but since I have no job, I may end up getting low-cost dialup *shivers*
<unnameablePLAYER> compmanio36, dont do that...
<Mez> root@apathy:/media/hd0 # apt-get install xawtv
<Mez> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Mez> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Mez> E: Couldn't find package xawtv
<compmanio36> well.......not like I have much choice
<unnameablePLAYER> sell plasma :)
<sacha__> hi
<compmanio36> can't afford $45/mon for brdbnd
<compmanio36> LOL
<compmanio36> can't
<compmanio36> can't donate blood at least
<compmanio36> so I think plasma is out too
<Mez> any ideas for any of those 3?
<Mez> hmm
<sacha__> i was just wondering why my ubuntu (hoary) uses up 300mb ram and 5% cpu when it is idle?
<compmanio36> I have seen it is the X server mostly
<compmanio36> mine uses 20% at idle and it is all the X server or some unknown process that doesn't show up in the list
<compmanio36> and I use only 200mb RAM @ idle, but still.....
<sacha__> still 200 is alot
<compmanio36> luckily I have a gig of RDRAM in this thing
<sacha__> i don't have xserver running
<compmanio36> you aren't running Gnome?
<kent> I know its a bit off topic, but can some one who uses windows at the moment send me a screenshot of the startmenu? I want to have a look at how the icon looks like on the panel for the start menu.
<sacha__> and all the processes in the window report 0% cpu
<sacha__> well xserver isn't there
<compmanio36> yeah, same here
<compmanio36> X........somehting
<zenrox> kent go look at diviantart.com
<Odin2347> has anyone here had any good experiences with wireless and ubuntu?
<compmanio36> can't remember what it says on the list
<zenrox> deviantart.com
<sacha__> wireless what?
<compmanio36> LOL, "good" experiences
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> wireless cards..
<sacha__> naa i just have the wireless router on this comp
<Odin2347> ah
<Steppenwolf> Quick question:  For the latest release, what file systems are supported by the installer?
<kaos> just hook it up to the ethernet port then go to Computer>System Configuration>Networking on panel
<kaos> add connection
<Odin2347> my wireless card is on the hardware database as "works out of the box"
<kent> zenrox, ok, thanks
<kaos> click on 'add' forward then click on ethernet and then next
<Mez> anyone know how toinstal xawtv quickly?>
<Mez> cant seem to find it on apt
<kaos> no you click on wireless thyen next
<Odin2347> hmm
<Odin2347> ok
<Odin2347> is there a livecd version of ubuntu
<kaos> yes
<sacha__> damn 62 packages to be upgraded
<Odin2347> does it have wireless support
<kaos> don't know never used it
<Odin2347> :?
<Odin2347> :/
<kaos> But I have one with my distro
<Mez> if a module is listed in lsmod then it's loaded right
<sid77> hi
<kaos> Odin2347 do you have ubuntu
<Odin2347> no
<Odin2347> windows
<Odin2347> which live cd should i use
<Odin2347> i wanna see if it works with all my hardware before i install it
<Lee__> Odin2347: did you check the hardware incompatibility list? the kernel supports lots of hardware.
<Lee__> if it's not on that list you should be alright
<Odin2347> where is the list
<kaos> well install ubuntu
<Mez> WHAT THE FUCK
<Mez> why does ubuntu not come with gcc?
<kaos> well odin if you want a good live cd try knoppix
<Odin2347> which live cd should i download
<Lee__> Odin2347: http://www.leenooks.com/
<Odin2347> i know
<mdke> does anyone use mondo?
<Odin2347> hmm
<Lee__> Mez: 1) calm down. 2) apt-get install gcc
<zyme> what means gcc
<Lee__> Odin2347: I'm fond of Knoppix for a liveCD
<Mez> I know
<Mez> but why doesnt it come as default?
<Lee__> but if you want to install Linux, just dual boot for a while.
<Mez> thats freaky
<Lee__> Mez: cause it doesn't. If you want to compile stuff, install Gentoo.
<mdke> Mez, ubuntu is a package distribution
<Odin2347> hmm
<sacha__> what's XKeepsCrashing ?
<Mez> I know that but
<mdke> you don't need to compile things to run its software
<Mez> 1) gentoo is a pain in the ass
<Mez> 2) the package isnt listed
#ubuntu 2005-03-10
<Lee__>  /ignore Mez
<Mez> fine... I just want to be able to use my TV card with it
<Mez> thats all
<Mez> :'(
<Vjaz> With GCC?
<Mez> well - seeing as xawtv isnt a package, then i need to download and compile it
<mdke> does anyone use mondo?
<mdke> someone must do
<mdke> pls people!!
<mdke> >_>
<Vjaz> Mez: xawtv is available via apt-get
<Odin2347> which ubuntu livecd should i use
<Mez> isnt for me
<mdke> Odin2347, what computer do you have?
<Odin2347> AMD
<Vjaz> Mez: You need to enable the Universe repository. Read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Odin2347> XP
<Odin2347> 3000+
<Odin2347> gig of dual channel RAM..
<mdke> i'm rubbish at hardware
<mdke> is that 32bit?
<Odin2347> yes
<mdke> then the x86 cd should do the trick
<homss> hello
<Odin2347> uea but there's warty and 4.10 and jiggity..
<mdke> hi
<Odin2347> yea*
<Feiten> Hi
<Odin2347> hi
<mdke> Odin2347, oh
<sacha__> and hoary
<mdke> Odin2347, warty = 4.10
<mdke> ignore the other one
<homss> hi
<Odin2347> which should i use?
<mdke> Odin2347, what page you looking at?
<homss> 5.04
<Mez> thanks Vjaz
<Mez> this is gonna take ages now I bet ;)
<Odin2347> http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/releases/
<sacha__> ages for what?
<Mez> to do an update frm the universe :D
<ctd_> I've done a fresh install of warty-ppc to hoary-ppc, and suddenly a whole load of gnome-ish icons have dissapeared.. is this known, is an extra package needed to be installed or what?
<Mez> or not so it szeems
<mdke> hmm
<sacha__> took about 5 mins for me - just updated 62 packages
<sacha__> 210kB/s
<mdke> Odin2347, i'm not sure if there is a difference between the warty and the 4.10 directories. There certainly shouldn't be, so you can try either
<Odin2347> ok
<Odin2347> thanks
<Mez> ok that was freaky
<mdke> the filenames are the same
<sacha__> lol - waste of space
<Mez> I got an inverted screen
<Odin2347> hmm
<sacha__> nice mez - how'd you get that?
<Odin2347> when i click to download i just get a page full of jibberish
<Mez> runnign xawtv
<sacha__> oh
<mdke> Odin2347, right click and save
<mdke> Odin2347, you opened it as text
<Mez> it does it when i tery and select it
<Mez> weird
<mdke> Odin2347, to confirm, get warty-release-install-i386.iso
<Odin2347> thanks
<Odin2347> uh
<Odin2347> when i right click the link i dont see any "save"
<Odin2347> (im using firefox)
<sacha__> use iexplorer
<sacha__> lol
<mdke> Odin2347, "save link as"
<Mez> hmmm
<Mez> cant get audio from xawtv
<Mez> any idea why?
<Mez> ah nvm i know why
<mdke> Mez, you just installed it now
<Odin2347> hmm
<mdke> give yourself some time
<mijenix> everytime when my fresh umbuntu starts it says that a XFree Error occurs! Why that?
<Odin2347> [   ]  warty-release-live-i386.iso
<Odin2347> is that the live cd
<sacha__> have you connected the audio port from tv card to sound card?
<Odin2347> ugh now i get " the link could not be saved"
<Mez> yeah i just isntalled xawtv
<Mez> havng problems getting sound though
<mdke> Odin2347, sorry yes that's the file you want
<mdke> Odin2347, no idea why it doesn't work, it works ok from here
<Mez> The sound should come as an input from my Tv crad to my soundcard line in
<Mez> but i cant hear it
<sacha__> too bad my tv card is in other comp or i'd test it
<sacha__> btw the dictionary - it couldn't find the word - Verisimilitudinous :(
<Mez> nvm it wsa muted i just downloaded gnome-alsamixer and unmuted it
<Mez> now..
<sacha__> lol
<drr-away> The quality or state of being verisimilar; the appearance of
<drr-away>    truth; probability; likelihood.
<drr-away> :p
<apokryphos> %dict Verisimilitudinous
<Pyre> apokryphos: Couldn't find an entry in the dictionary for 'Verisimilitudinous'
<Mez> It's justa  lil weird that it inverts the colour of the rest of the screen
<sacha__> yes drr-away my dictionary doesn't find it
<apokryphos> yup, failure.
<drr-away> nix the inous
<sacha__> btw drr-away that's not it, that's verisimilitude
<drr-away> right, but you can figure it out from that --
<sacha__> naa
<drr-away> something like "having verisimilitude :)
<sacha__> it has famous, so it should have that
<sacha__> application gnome-nettool has quit unexpectantly..
<mdke> does anyone use mondo?
<alz> hello to all does anyone know something about gnomemeeting ?
<sacha__> my nettools crashed on port scan
<Mez> does ubuntu use debian packages?
<jdub> Mez: rebuilt for ubuntu, yes
<Mez> so i couldnt use a general debian package with ubuntu?
<Mez> cause well - xawtv package for ubuntu doesnt seem to comewith motv
<Mez> and no motv package :(
<sacha__> compile from source :)
<jdub> Mez: see if it's in universe
<Mez> how do i do that?
<mdke> hi jdub
<mdke> do you use mondo-rescue?
* Mez wants the whole xawtv package with radio and stuff
<jdub> no
<sacha__> where did you get xawtv from?
<jdub> Mez: enable universe in synaptic, update, search for the package
<Mez> apt-get install xawtv
<Mez> I think universe is enabled
<zyme> how do i see what services are running?
<sacha__> oh ok it says it can't find xawtv
<mdke> zyme, not easily i believe
<Mez> it installs xawtv for me
<Mez> but not the full package
<Mez> only installs xawtv not radio etcv etc
<zyme> there isnt like a ctrl+alt+delete type thing?
<mdke> zyme, yes there is
<sacha__> Couldn't find package xawtv
<mdke> zyme, applications->system tools->system monitor
<zyme> ahh cool
<zyme> thanks
<zyme> wow theres a shitload of them
<Mez> aha
<mdke> lol
<mdke> yep
<Mez> xawtv-tools
<mdke> zyme, don't be scared tho
<mdke> zyme, they are not actually using that much memory
<zyme> thats good
<sacha__> sleeping
<sacha__> Couldn't find package xawtv-tools
<zyme> haha i love the used swap
<zyme> 256k of 957 mb
<sacha__> mine is 0
<mdke> yeah swap isn't used much normally
<zyme> how do i make samba run
<zyme> i installed it with apt-get install samba but i dont think it is doing anything
<mdke> zyme, server or client?
<zyme> client i think
<mdke> install smbfs
<zyme> i did that too
<mdke> and follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountnetworkfolder
<mdke> zyme, that site is very good for anything
<sacha__> where's the conf file?
<mdke> ?
<zyme> ok
<sacha__> wrong chat
<mdke> lol
<zyme> i dont really want to do that stuff though, i just want to be able to connect to other computers running windows on my dorm network
<mdke> oh
<mdke> you've put in the domain in your network settings?
<JDahl> zyme, I think you need to add samba users with smbpasswd -a and -e...
<heyodee> hi guys
<mdke> JDahl, he just wants to browse the network
<heyodee> does anyone have ubuntu running on a thinkpad t30
<zyme> mdke: yeah i think
<Mez> ooh console tv
<mdke> zyme, what happens when you try and browse the network?
<zyme> im not really trying to browse the network either
<zyme> im trying to connect to a dc hub with a local address
<zyme> which is thorugh the dorm network
<zyme> absolutely nothing happens when i ping it or try to connect
<zyme> it doesnt even say it cant resolve it; it just does nothing
<mdke> i don't know what a dc hub is tbh
<zyme> thats ok
<zyme> there is a link i am supposed to click
<mdke> i can't browse my network here either actually
<mdke> but i can mount remote drives ok
<zyme> its like http://10.0.###/whatsmyip.php that my school has to tell me my private and public ips that doesnt work
<sacha__> oh eya that reminds me
<P3L|C4N0> Greetings, a consultation;  source.list for AMD64 ?
<sacha__> i have my client connecting to server through socks but it never finds it - i dunno why
<sacha__> i know it has to do with .sin_addr.s_addr
<ziggity> Help PlEeesseee
<sacha__> my server has it as INADDR_ANY (to listen for) and my client has the servers ip
<ziggity> I can't seem to get Synaptic package manager to run from the window??
<ziggity> how do OI do it from terminal?? also is there a repair system command????
<sacha__> what's an easy way to find out the servers ip in my program if the servers ip keeps changing (which i think is the reason)
<sacha__> and i have no static ips to relay the new ip to me
<ziggity> also how do I install the Jre ( java runtime ) I want to play java games
<sacha__> java.sun.com ?
<ziggity> how do I use webmin?
<JDahl> ziggity, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<sacha__> someone here must use sockets..
<sacha__> hmm
<sacha__> well back to windows
<Quest-Master> Some people give up so easily.
<zyme> how do i stop pinging when i type ping #### in the terminal
<Quest-Master> :\
<Hammerattack> lol
<mcphail> Quest-Master: ctrl-c
<zyme> kickass
<zyme> is that how i close man pages
<zyme> nevermind
<Quest-Master> mcphail: ?
<Hammerattack> It generally works for everything.
<zyme> no, it isnt
<mcphail> Quest-Master: sorry meant for zyme
<zyme> how do i get back to the prompt when i type man cp
<Quest-Master> Ok
<streetbmx> hi
<zyme> it just says end at the bottom
<Hammerattack> Okay, I don't know if any Ubuntu devs are in here, but I just wanted to gush and say thank you for a well built, polished, and easy to use distro.
<mcphail> zyme: press q
<zyme> huzzah
<zyme> that helps more than you can ever know
<Hammerattack> I switched from Mandrake 10.1 Community a few days ago. Everything *just works* now. I've built half a dozen apps that wouldn't work at all under Mandrake.
<Quest-Master> I used Mandrake for 5 minutes and decided it wasn't for me during my "quest to find the righteous distro."
<Quest-Master> :P
<zyme> if somebody asks me what os i am using, what do i say
<Hammerattack> Ubuntu. And proudly.
<zyme> what if they dont know what that is
<zyme> can i say debian or something
<Hammerattack> Depends.
<zyme> wow, what a ridiculous question
<zyme> its important though
<mdke> ubuntu
<zyme> ok
<thoreauputic> zyme: the Debian people will tell you it isn't Debian :)
<zyme> damn debian people
<thoreauputic> zyme: well, they are right: it is *based* on Debian
<Hammerattack> I'd say i'm using a distro based on debian, but with performance and usability enhancements.
<Hammerattack> Then I'd hand them a live cd. They're cheap enough to rip, and people think they're neat.
<monoxide> hmmm... i seem to have fixed my sound problems...
<Quest-Master> #debian is.. not a friendly community, to say the least
<Hammerattack> If it's someone who hasn't a clue what linux is, well... you'll just have to sit those people down and shatter their worldview.
<monoxide> by simply turning off the sound server from automatically starting up...
<thoreauputic> zyme: just say "ubuntu Linux" (or Ubuntu GNU/Linux if you want to be pedantic )
<zyme> ok
<zyme> i will be pedantic
<Quest-Master> They're like, out there to kill any users of distributions based off Debian but not Debian
<Hammerattack> pedantism rocks.
<thoreauputic> zyme: ;-)
<streetbmx> does anyone know about fixing the trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/htpasswd' problem while installing apache-utils
<mcphail> Quest-Master: any time I've strayed onto #debian they've been quite friendly (and curious)
<mdke> lol
<Quest-Master> Oh really?
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: not really - some of them have some maturity and ego issues, it's true
<abelli> thoreauputic: >
<abelli> >
<mdke> i'm sure loads of em have tried ubuntu
<abelli> thoreauputic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<thoreauputic> Quest-Master: lurking in #debian is very educational - some of the guys in there are real experts
<zyme> i would just shit my pants with delight if i could figure out this whole dorm networking thing
<Mez> nettworking =easy
<ions> anyone here get an mp3 player to succesfully work with ubuntu?
<mdke> lol
<mdke> yes
<ions> what kind?
<zyme> i dont even know how to do anything beyond basic networking in windows
<bebek> hello
<Mez> yes ions
<ions> what kind?
<Mez> xmms
<mdke> ions i use rhythmbox
<ions> oh
<ions> no
<ions> I mean portable
<ions> iRiver
<Mez> oh.
<mdke> oh
<ions> etc
<mdke> i use an ipod
<Mez> then yeah.
<Mez> lol
<Mez> just any one that works liek a USB stick should work with it
<Mez> I dunno if my Zen Micro'll work though
<ions> I have an iRiver iFp-790 that isn't working
<zyme> rythm box is really good
<zyme> its kind of like foobar
<P3L|C4N0> help me please!! news source.list for AMD64
<mdke> is /etc/hotplug/blacklist overwritten by updates plskthx?
<ions> dmesg says usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using address 7
<ions> but nothing else happens
<mdke> zyme, it is great huh
<zyme> indeed
<zyme> foobar is better, but oh well
<mdke> ipod support now
<akira> god i cant even get my dvd drives working?
<bebek> my gnome always reported "No volume control elements and/or devices found" on every start up. As a result, the volume control panel doesn't load up. Well, to enable the sound i have to do "modprobe opl3sa2" on every startup. This will enable the sound. Running the sound applet again, however, reports the same error message. I need a way to increase the sound volume.... any suggestion? by the way, opl3sa2 is an oss module...
<ions> so you guys don't know?
<akira> hey anyone know what to use to burn a dvd iso?
<JDahl> zyme, I have router sharing cable internet between my Ubuntu box and an XP laptop.. I installed samba with apt-get, created a user with smbpasswd -a, -e and after that I can browse the Windows shared folders without problems (and other way around)
<neighborlee> im not finding 'msdos' in apt..any idea where I get an app to format thumb drives for linux ? ( google isn't funding much )
<akira> use fdisk
<Hammerattack> ooh, I haven't set up samba yet.
<akira> and mkfs.fat
<akira> i mean
<akira> mkfs.vfat
<zyme> jdahl: oh
<zyme> heh
<Dr_Acemaster> what dir should I install a screensaver to?
<akira> bebek - try adding opl3sa2 to your /etc/modules file
<zyme> wow my music player has been loading songs for like 3 hours
<neighborlee> akira, k thx
<drr-away> ions: my crappy creative muvo2 works pretty well
<drr-away> out-of-box since it's a USB drive
<akira> zyme - are you using rhymebox?
<ions> I think I found something on it
<zyme> yeah
<drr-away> cheap if you get the "stripped" ones off ebay and stick a leftover CF card in
<zyme> i told it to add about 28 gigs of mp3s though
<zyme> that might be why
<monoxide> ok, my sound is working now, but xmms still wont load properly...
<monoxide> anyone have any ideas?
<akira> are you getting errors?
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $ xmms
<monoxide> Segmentation fault
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $
<mdke> who knows how to change the rate of my wifi card in ubuntu?
<drr-away> can you run it under gdb to get an idea of where it fails. also strace -o tracefile.txt xmms might yield some clues.
<akira> do you have a nvidia card?
<mcphail> mdke: man iwconfig
<akira> because you have to install some mikmod lib or something
<monoxide> why does everyone ask if i a nvidea card? yes i do
<akira> you need some libary for xmms to work
<mdke> mcphail, i know how that works, but how can i change it when ubuntu starts it automatically?
<thoreauputic> libmikmod2 IIRC
<akira> thats it
<monoxide> really?
<P3L|C4N0> mdke, iwconfig wlan0 rate #M
<monoxide> does anyone know what its called?
<akira> yeah just do a apt-get install libmikmod2
<mdke> P3L|C4N0, it will remember that for future times?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: see above
<monoxide> libmikmod2 is already the newest version.
<thoreauputic> OK well that rules that one out :(
<drr-away> have you tried beep-media-player instead?
<Dr_Acemaster> what's the command to create the db file for locate before you use it for the first time?
<akira> ugh
<mcphail> mdke: i've found wifi and linux to be a difficult combination. My current setup isn't working.
<drr-away> gtk2 based
<drr-away> but similar
<P3L|C4N0> mdke, edit file interfaces
<mcphail> mdke: should be simple enough to do a cron job
<akira> has anyone tried k3b?
<mdke> P3L|C4N0, ok that's what I was thinking
<thoreauputic> Dr_Acemaster: sudo updatedb
<drr-away> BTW: no segfault, even without libmikmod2 here
<mdke> P3L|C4N0, is there a man page for that file, i'm not familiar  with it
<P3L|C4N0> mdke, add line rate #M
<MaxeyPad> My usb mouse gimped up, I was wondering how I could restart my mouse without leaving X.  or rescan usb for that matter
<mdke> P3L|C4N0, ok that seems easy
<Tufek> hi everyone...i have Ubuntu 4.10 Warty , can i install with kernel 2.4.x kernel ?
<monoxide> any other ideas?
<thoreauputic> Tufek: whatever for?
<mcphail> mdke: think I got the wrong idea from your question ... sorry
<mdke> mcphail, maybe
<thoreauputic> Tufek: take advantage of all the improvements in 2.6.*
<P3L|C4N0> mdke, add line wireless_rate #M
<monoxide> drr-away, apparently only on nvidea graphics cards...
<mdke> P3L|C4N0, thanks very much
<drr-away> monoxide: that is highly odd :) but, ok.
<akira> so noone has ever used k3b?
<thoreauputic> akira: sure
<Dr_Acemaster> thoreauputic: I get "warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory"
<thoreauputic> Dr_Acemaster: it only says that the first time you run it ;)
<akira> does it burn isos?
<thoreauputic> it has to create that file
<Tufek> thoreauputic, i know but when i install with 2.6.* my system clock always change why i dont know ( bur install on the vmware :)
<thoreauputic> akira: of course
<monoxide> beep media player seems to work and its based on xmms...
<mcphail> akira: nautilus will burn isos as well
<thoreauputic> Tufek: probably the hardware clock isn't set to GMT (windows issue?)
<Dr_Acemaster> thoreauputic: it says that if I try locate, or even the command you told me "sudo updatedb"
<thoreauputic> Dr_Acemaster: as I said, it only says it the first time you run updatedb - let it finish - it takes a while
<gumpish> Dur, how do I upgrade to Hoary? I imagine I need to change my sources.list file - and then just run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Tufek> thoreauputic, no i check it is GMT
<thoreauputic> Dr_Acemaster: it has to trawl through your whole hard  drive : that can take several minutes
<akira> thoreauputic: Nautilus doesn't let me burn anything, but i can burn using cdrecord, so do you think this would work for burning dvd iso images? cdrecord doesn't handle it.
<Tufek> thoreauputic, ok thanks anyway :)) bye
<thoreauputic> akira: I don't know - I don't have a DVD
<akira> i can't mount blank media in naulitus
<mcphail> akira: you can't mount blank disks
<akira> mcphail: yeah, it nautilus wont auotmount anything
<mcphail> akira: blank media can never be mounted. No filesystem.
<akira> mcphail: I have to mount manually, through nautilus.
<mseney> anyone ever try using sound juicer and then have it exit just after you press "extract"?
<mcphail> akira: what happens when you type nautilus burn:///
<akira> then when i want to burn an iso, how come it keeps asking for a dvd/cd?
<monoxide> an strace for xmms is at http://openoxide.net/xmms.txt if anyone cares to look
<akira> it does this is i want to burn anything
<gumpish> whoops. forgot to run apt-get update. No wonder there was only one new package available..
<thoreauputic> mseney: try running sound-juicer from a terminal and see if it spits out any errors
<mseney> thoreauputic, k brb
<cicak> hello
<cicak> if i run modprobe opl3sa2 to enable my sound card, which device is the mixer? since every mixer software seems to look in /dev/mixer and failed me
<crimsun> cicak: do you mean modprobe snd-opl3sa2 ?
<cicak> nope
<mcphail> akira: I had some problems burning cd images until i tried dpkg-reconfigure -a (i can't remember exact syntax). Sorted out some simlinks etc
<cicak> modprobe opl3sa2
<cicak> it's an oss
<crimsun> cicak: that's oss/free, so it'd be /dev/mixer. Make sure you 1) truly want that, then 2) it's loaded, then 3) the dev node exists.
<akira> alright ill try it out
<mseney> thoreauputic, seg fault.
<cicak> crimsun: how do i make the /dev/mixer ?
<cicak> crimsun: apparently it's not there
<cicak> oh
<cicak> it's there
<mseney> thoreauputic, also when it first loads it gives an error "The currently selected audio profile is not available"
<cicak> sorry
<monoxide> mseney, i get the same problems with xmms
<crimsun> monoxide: are you running current hoary, and is xmms set to use esd for output?
<monoxide> did anyone look at the strace i posted?
<crimsun> monoxide: yes.
<tfh> Hello, I'm running hoary and I find firefox and thunderbird to be nearly unusable due to some random crashes and freezes, anyone has problems with these packages ?
<crimsun> tfh: not here. Are only those two applications crashing?
<monoxide> crimsun, i am running currnt hoary, and no idea what its trying to use but i seem to recall that it was setup to use OSS under warty before i upgraded
<edOk> tengo una pci wmp54g alquien me puede indicar como utilizarle en ubuntu
<edOk> les agradeceria
<dud> edOk, #ubuntu-es
<crimsun> monoxide: so under the preferences and output plugins, check to make sure it's set to use esd for output
<tfh> crimsun, yes, for firefox it loads, starts displaying my home page then freezes for a minute or txo before resuming or crashing, is there any tool i could run to debug that ?
<edOk> estoy en la lista pero nada
<crimsun> monoxide: does glxinfo report that the nvidia drivers are correctly installed?
<monoxide> crimsun, xmms wont start at all
<crimsun> tfh: gdb or strace
<cicak> hhhmmmmmm
<cicak> apparently my mixer is /dev/mixer1 instead of /dev/mixer
<akira> mcphail: it stops at  * Stopping bpalogin... [fail] 
<akira> invoke-rc.d: initscript bpalogin, action "stop" failed.
<cicak> and that's why every sound volume application failed
<monoxide> segfault there too...
<cicak> how to fix this?
<crimsun> cicak: because udev creates the symlink from /dev/mixer -> mixer1
<tfh> crimsun, any link for a tutorial on using those tools effectively ? I'll start with man gdb :)
<crimsun> tfh: you probably want to start with strace (see the -o, -f, and -F flags)
<cicak> crimsun: it doesn't on mine
<tfh> crimsun, thx
<cicak> crimsun: there's no symlink set up
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $ glxinfo
<monoxide> Segmentation fault
<monoxide> matthew@matthew-linux:~ $
<monoxide> so id have to say that no, theey probably are not installed correctly...
<crimsun> cicak: you'll need to create it
<mcphail> akira: hmm... Perhaps you could just try reconfiguring nautilus*
<crimsun> monoxide: then you've pinpointed why xmms fails to start.
<cicak> crimsun: ln -s /dev/mixer /dev/mixer1 ?
<crimsun> cicak: sure
<mcphail> akira: btw, have you installed the nautilus-burn library?
<ions> any of you guys know 'anthony_barker' from the ubuntu forums?
<monoxide> anyway of telling what needs fixing and how to fix it?
<akira> mcphail: Can't say i have
<cicak> crimsun: wait... if i do that, is it /dev/mixer pointing to /dev/mixer1 or the other way around?
<mcphail> akira: may be your problem....
<crimsun> cicak: ln -s mixer1 mixer
<monoxide> cicak, /dev/mixer pointing to /dev/mixer1
<akira> mcphail: i checked for nautilus-cd-burner
<Dave2|Laptop> I'm sure there's an M to RTF, but I've not found it - is there a way to override DHCP DNS settings?
<crimsun> cicak: presuming your cwd is /dev
<cicak> ok
<akira> mcphail: and it's installed
<cicak> crimsun: wait... if i don't run modprobe opl3sa2, there are no mixer nor mixer1
<mcphail> akira: what happens when you type nautilus burn:/// in a console?
<Hammerattack> There's a file.../etc/resolv.conf...plug your dns servers into there.
<crimsun> monoxide: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log first, then check your nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) packages
<Hammerattack> No special format.
<Dave2|Laptop> Hammerattack, but that gets reset by DHCP
<monoxide> crimsun, any way of finding what needs fixing?
<cicak> crimsun: running modprobe creates both
<crimsun> monoxide: I just said...
<tfh> crimsun, ok thanks, i'm running strace right now and my firefox is frozen, let's see which signal finally wakes it up.
<Hammerattack> Yes, I was  buying time for the rest of my explanation. There's another fileto edit.
<cicak> crimsun: and as the result, i can't do ln -s since both file exists
<akira> mcphail: The cd/dvd creator comes up
<Hammerattack> ...I just...don't recall...which...
<Dave2|Laptop> I've also tried installing the resolv-conf package, but that only puts my custom DNS at the end
<Dave2|Laptop> heh
<crimsun> cicak: if both files exist (/dev/mixer1 and /dev/mixer), then what's the issue?
<monoxide> crimsun, yep, but my computer is lagging bad
<akira> mcphail: but if i try to burn anything, it just keeps asking for an empty disk
<cicak> crimsun: the issue is that all applications look for the mixer in /dev/mixer... they have to look in /dev/mixer1
<mcphail> akira: can you burn to CD? is it just the DVD that is the problem?
<monoxide> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<Dave2|Laptop> (On a side note, is there any chance of Xorg 6.8.2 getting into apt soon?)
<akira> mcphail: i can burn using cdrecord, but anything in nautilus doens't burn...
<monoxide> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<monoxide> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<akira> mcphail: ill try a cd right now
<monoxide> they seem to be the only errors i can find
<abec> where can i find kernel sources to download?
<Hammerattack> kernel.org
<abec> thx
<tfh> crimsun, when my firefox is frozen i get those signals in my strace : futex(0x80d5344, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL)   = 0
<tfh> futex(0x80d5344, FUTEX_WAKE, 1)         = 0
<akira> mcphail: yeah just get a Reload rewritable or blank media
<mcphail> akira: give me a minute
<monoxide> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<monoxide> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-k7 is already the newest version.
<crimsun> cicak: but /dev/mixer exists?
<tfh> many times, and I really don't see what it means ( is it something to do with mutex and threads.... i'm lost)
<cicak> crimsun: yes
<monoxide> crimsun, from what you said the only problem i could find was: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<Hammerattack> Dave2|Laptop: Question...any reason you can use the gnome control panel for dns settings?
<thoreauputic> akira: is /dev/cdrom pointing in the right direction? ls -l /dev/cdrom
<mcphail> akira: what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus-cd-burner do?
<crimsun> cicak: so use the -f flag with ln
<cicak> crimsun: however, if i run the volume software normally, they would look in /dev/mixer, and reports that there's nothing there.. i have to run them using parameter to look in /dev/mixer1 instead....
<cicak> crimsun: like   ln -f /dev/mixer /dev/mixer1 ? or the other way around?
<crimsun> ln -sf
<crimsun> and the other way around
<crimsun> I suggest you read man ln
<thoreauputic> cicak: the target comes first
<Dave2|Laptop> Hammerattack, because I have no idea where it is, and tend to use config files for this kind of thing
<akira> mcphail: completes fine
<mcphail> akira: the other thing to try is sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord (even though cdrecord is working)
<crimsun> monoxide: so figure out why it fails to load glx
<Hammerattack> On the Computer menu, under System Config, In Networking
<Hammerattack> I got tired of having to chase down config files.
<zyme> hay dudes where do i go to set up my proxy settings
* Odin2347 wonders why everyone says the ubuntu community is so horrible when everyone he talked too so far was very nice and helpful
<monoxide> #flood
<Hammerattack> You must've just ben in #debian
<Odin2347> hehe
<Odin2347> the people there aren't so nice...
<monoxide> crimsun, thats all i can find
<akira> mcphail: got this doing cdrecord: Generating missing device files needed by cdrecord
<zyme> ohh a proxy support howto
<zyme> joy of joys
<Odin2347> the mepis people are very very nice
<mcphail> akira: try burning again now
<crimsun> monoxide: comment out Load "dri" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akira> mcphail: no dice, same plese insert media
<mcphail> akira: sorry then. This worked for me.
<cicak> crimsun: thx! it works now!
<monoxide> ok, brb
<akira> mcphail: i think the problem lies else where, nautilus wont automount my drives, however my usb key mounts fine
<crimsun> zyme: in hoary?
<zyme> no, warty
<zyme> i figured it out anyway
<dstevens> hi all ? just upgraded from warty hoary : having problems with screen resolution;
<monoxide> crimsun, no help
<EfaistOs> hi ... where i can found image magick  ?
<crimsun> monoxide: so look at your logfile again
<Dave2|Laptop> Hammerattack, I don't have a computer menu; hoary.
<monoxide> dstevens, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hammerattack> oooh...
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Hammerattack> I'll have to actually think then.
<dstevens> monoxide, will try that..
<EfaistOs> not working
<crimsun> zyme: right. It'd be under Computer>Desktop Preferences>Network Proxy
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: your sources.list is correctly set up?
<Hammerattack> cd ..
<zyme> is there any way to automatically detect proxy settings or at least figure out what they are?
<EfaistOs> thoreauputic, #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<EfaistOs> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<EfaistOs> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<EfaistOs> ## repository.
<EfaistOs> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<EfaistOs> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<EfaistOs> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<EfaistOs> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<EfaistOs> ## team.
<EfaistOs> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse
<EfaistOs> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse
<EfaistOs> #deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<EfaistOs> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<monoxide> crimsun, #flood, i cant see anything wrong there except the error
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: stop it!
<crimsun> monoxide: you need to paste your entire log file.
<EfaistOs> thoreauputic, :p
<EfaistOs> sorry
<crimsun> monoxide: http://pastebin.ca
<monoxide> EfaistOs, #flood next time
<mcphail> akira: apps -> system tools -> config editor -> desktop -> gnome -> volume_manager may be worth a look
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: please never do that again: use pastebin or #flood
<EfaistOs> thoreauputic, oki
<thoreauputic> EfaistOs: your problem is your main sources are commented out
<thoreauputic>  #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<thoreauputic> <EfaistOs> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<monoxide> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/6502
<EfaistOs> thoreauputic, oups ... i didnt see that ... thanks
<EfaistOs> :p
<Hammerattack> Dave2|Laptop: Try editing /etc/network/interfaces to remove "DHCP" from the auto eth0 section
<dstevens> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200502270040
<monoxide> dstevens, thats incase you made changes to the config file. if you just installed hoary dont worry about that
<monoxide> dstevens, press ctrl-alt-backspace
<monoxide> to reset gnome
<dstevens> monoxide, when i try to put the screen resolution back to 1400x1050 as normal it seem to only goto 1024 and spans multiple screens.
<crimsun> monoxide: and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Hammerattack> replace DHCP with "static", then on the next line type "address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx", then the next line is "netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<Hammerattack> address is your fixed ip address, and netmask is...well...you know
<dstevens> weird, i have four x-xhat session in the same window.
<monoxide> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/6503
<crimsun> monoxide: uncomment Load "glx"
<monoxide> brb, but as i recall that causes xorg to not load at all, hence why its commented out...
<spizkapa> hello
<spizkapa> does anyone have a zaurus 5500 that they use with ubuntu?
<Dave2|Laptop> Hammerattack, but I do want to use DHCP
<Dave2|Laptop> Just want my own DNS to be high up
<spizkapa> I need help getting ethernet over usb to work
<Lee__> spizkapa: I have one that works with Debian sarge
<Lee__> should be the same configuration
<spizkapa> what did you have to do Lee__ ?
<Lee__> http://www.ossh.com/zaurus/mirrors/docs.zaurus.com/lc_debian.shtml
<Lee__> ^^^
<spizkapa> excellent, I'll have a look
<MaxeyPad> I'm using vmware workstation 4.5 under ubuntu.  However, for some reason when I stop my vm sometimes it kills my usb mouse.  Is there a way to get that mouse back short of restarting ubuntu.
<Lee__> even gives it an Internet connection from the USB cradle
<Lee__> MaxeyPad: try /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<MaxeyPad> k trying that now
<MaxeyPad> this should take a moment correct?
<spizkapa> Lee__ are you sure that site is still up?
<Lee__> y
<Lee__> spizkapa: yeah, it's in my browser window now
<MaxeyPad> its been about 60 seconds and i've not gotten any input back.
<MaxeyPad> is that normal?
<Lee__> oh well. that sucks. you try unplugging it?
<spizkapa> weird... I get www.ossh.com not found
<monoxide> ol
<thoreauputic> spizkapa: loaded in seconds here on dialup
<MaxeyPad> :) heh
<monoxide> crimsun, for that to even startup i had to change it to Load "nv-glx"
<MaxeyPad> 
<monoxide> but its still not working
<crimsun> monoxide: then forget "nvidia" altogether and just use "nv"
<crimsun> monoxide: and comment out Load "glx"
<spizkapa> just checking, Lee__ is the site you sent me correct?
<monoxide> ok, trying that
<thoreauputic> spizkapa: as I said, his link loaded immediately here
<Hammerattack> Dave2|Laptop: You appear to be SOL. You might try adding the lines primary, secondary, and tertiary and see if that does anything.
<monoxide> still not wokring and the colour look a little off now as well...
<Dave2|Laptop> Hammerattack, thanks for your help anyway
<crimsun> monoxide: are you on amd64?
<monoxide> no
<crimsun> monoxide: uname -r
<Zenith-> Can I change the language of Ubuntu after it's been installed?
<monoxide> 2.6.10-4-k7
<dstevens> monoxide, seems to be working now cheers, made changes(again) rebooted all was good.
<crimsun> monoxide: which version, -24 ?
<monoxide> that is exaclty what was output by uname
<crimsun> monoxide: now check the version of that package
<monoxide> dstevens, great :)
<zyme> is there a firefox plugin to automatically detect proxy settings?
<spizkapa> hmmm, I can't see that site...
<monoxide> -24
<thoreauputic> zyme: have you searched the extensions page?
<zyme> yeah
<zyme> i didnt find anything there, but i saw such a plugin mentioned on the ubuntu forums
<spizkapa> Lee__ did you have to blacklist cdcether?
<crimsun> monoxide: you need to ask in #nvidia or on the nvnews.net forum
<crimsun> monoxide: this is definitely an nvidia-related issue
* monoxide sighs and switchs back to nvidea first
<monoxide> and il check the ubuntu guide too... there some stuff on nvidea there
<Lee__> spizkapa: no
<Lee__> I think that's not in the 2.6 kernel
<Lee__> last time I say it was in Fedora 1
<Lee__> s/say/saw/
<spizkapa> Lee__: basically, the problem is that the Z is recognised by ubuntu but no usb0 can be ifup-ed
<spizkapa> so eg usbnet is loaded
<Lee__> if you follow the instructions on that page, everything will happen automatically.
<Lee__> what does dmesg say?
<dolson> I just installed Ubuntu. I did the nvidia-glx enable thingy, but now my monitor is black... I hear the sound play when it boots up and gets to the login screen, but X doesn't actually start
<spizkapa> Lee__: it says "usb0: register usbnet at usb-0000:00:10.3-6.1, Sharp Zaurus SL-5x00"
<ftwig> anyobe know what ** (gnome-alsamixer:6813): WARNING **: gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "IEC958"! means, i'me trying to start gnome-alsamizer
<spizkapa> but then ifconfig doesn't show usb0
<Lee__> now type /sbin/ifconfig -a
<Lee__> oh, weird.
<_4strO> hi all
<dolson> hi
<spizkapa> Lee__ but hang on, there is an eth1 and eth0
<_4strO> i have a pb with totem
<spizkapa> Lee__ maybe one is in fact the Z
<_4strO> and alsa
<_4strO> and I don't find the conf file
<_4strO> is anybody have an idea ?
<jakejarvis> can somebody tell me if they can get to 68.192.183.230:8080?
<Lee__> spizkapa: yeah, unless you have two NICs
<spizkapa> oops, I do, mobo nic and the one I use
<Zenith-> Can I change the language of Ubuntu after it's been installed? I wanna use english, and not my local language...
<Lee__> jakejarvis: nope
<jakejarvis> hmm, ok - thanks!
<spizkapa> Lee__ I'm tail-ing -f /var/log/messages and when the Z goes to slepp it says usb 4-6.1: new full speed USB device using address 9
<spizkapa> usb 4-6.1: device not accepting address 9, error -32
<spizkapa> maybe that's a hint
<Lee__> yeah, I've seen that too with my mobo
<Lee__> I usually have to change the USB port or worse, reboot.
<Lee__> I think is has to do with cheap mobos and USB power consumption of sumn
<dolson> is the nvidia driver supposed to work or does everyone get the black screen like this?
<apokryphos> works here
<Lee__> works for me
<Zenith-> I cant get it to work in hoary...
<dolson> do you think I made a mistake? I installed it and ran the command that it said to run and then restarted X
<Lee__> try ctrl + alt + backspace
<dolson> I did. every time it does that, after a few seconds, I hear that sound play that means I can log in now
<Lee__> ctrl + alt + numpad "+"
<Blues-Man> hello
<dolson> I can log in too, and hear the sound from the splash screen
<dolson> numpad's not doing anything
<Blues-Man> I've got a Pentium I 133 64mb and I would put it on ubuntu but if possible without gnome, only window maker, is it possible?
<Lee__> that's cupposed to cycle resolutions in the config file
<dolson> yeah
<Lee__> Blues-Man: don't do it. use something lighter, like Debian.
<dolson> brb, wife is bugging me
<Rotund> I just installed Hoary.  May I just say "WOW"
<Blues-Man> Lee__: I haven't debian on a cd, only on a Dvd
<Blues-Man> :/
<Rotund> Congrats on the changes guys
<Blues-Man> and I've gprs
<Lee__> the download the netinst cd. it's ~ 100 megs
<Blues-Man> Lee__: netinst with gprs?
<Blues-Man> is there a debina cd ..only one?
<Blues-Man> *debian
<Lee__> Blues-Man: that might suck.
<Lee__> perhaps a light UNIX, like OpenBSD?
<Blues-Man> I would X
<Lee__> that's some pretty minimal hardware
<monoxide> still not working. im asking in #nvidia
<Odin2347> wow!!!!
<Odin2347> ubuntu is the 1st distro
<Odin2347> to detect my wireless card
<Blues-Man> openbsd is too difficulut for me :)
* Odin2347 dances with glee
<Lee__> well, that hardware is pretty "exceptional" by today's standards.
<Odin2347> i'm still not connected to the internet though :/
<Odin2347> can someone help me?
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: should work with debian minimal install + say fluxbox or openbox (maybe windowmaker)
<Lee__> so you'll have to do sone work
<Odin2347> under devices it shows up as atheros abg wireless NIC
<Blues-Man> thoreauputic: so can I use ubuntu cd do that?
<Odin2347> and if i click on network it says "windows network"
<Lee__> Blues-Man: netinst, 'apt-get install x-window-system fluxbox' should get everything.
<Blues-Man> *to do
<Lee__> Blues-Man: no, Ubuntu is not Debian.
<Lee__> you have to use the Debian CD to do that.
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: don't know - probably with a custom install : it's just the debian sarge installer, basically
<Blues-Man> but debian minimal install requires lots of download I think
<Blues-Man> and gprs will not help me
<Odin2347> can someone tell me how to get my wireless card to connect to my windows network?
<thoreauputic> Lee__: it's possible to do minimal installs with ubuntu - there's a howto on the wiki I believe
<calc> just boot into expert mode
<calc> very easy :)
<Blues-Man> thoreauputic: if true could you link me plaese?
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: hmm
<calc> at the prompt on the ubuntu install cd type "expert"
<zyme> in rythmbox, how do i clear the library?
<Lee__> oh, cool. I think the big difference is Ubuntu is a big desktop distro while Debian is kind of a kitchen sink distro. You can do anything you want with it.
<zyme> wait nevermind
<Lee__> Odin2347: man iwconfig
<Blues-Man> hey then is the apt-get upgrade is catastrofic like in some others distro like knoppix?bad experience with it :)
<Blues-Man> not upgrade sorry
<tolstoy_> is there a way to change that new nautilus behavior where the desktop switches to the active nautilus windows rather than going to the desktop?
<Blues-Man> dist-upgrade
<Lee__> Blues-Man: that's cause you installed Knoppix to a hard disk. bad idea.
<Blues-Man> yes dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: no , dist upgrade is OK in ubuntu
<calc> ubuntu is a real dist unlike knoppix
<Blues-Man> ok
<Odin2347> hmm
<Odin2347> what do i do after iwconfig
<Blues-Man> Lee__: I haven't knew it :)
<Lee__> do what the manual pages says, configura your card.
<Odin2347> ok
<Odin2347> thanks
<tfh> grrr my firefox is broken
<tfh> it freezes everytime i launch it
<tfh> then resumes and works, but the freeze is one minute long at least.
<tfh> i'm stracing it but i cannot interpret the strace :(
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/miniRAM/view?searchterm=minimal%20install
<apokryphos> Have got a seemingly insurmountable problem. This one error is giving me quite some grief: http://pastebin.com/246805
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: I think that's the one
<apokryphos> Thought it might have been because it's looking for xfree while I have xorg installed, but apparently that's not the problem.
<Blues-Man> thoreauputic: tnx :)
<Odin2347> when i type iwconfig it says eht0 interface doesn't support lo interface doesnt support and sit0 doesnt support
<thoreauputic> Blues-Man: it links to http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<apokryphos> I'm told the problem is that it's not linking a lib properly. Does ubuntu split xorg in some weird way? Why can't it find the necessary stuff?
<MaxeyPad> how exaclty can I assocate mp3 files with xmms instead of totem?
<thoreauputic> MaxeyPad: in nautilus, right click, properties , choose "open with" i think (from an mp3 file0
<net_benjo> Hi....does anybody know what to do if the system did not "cleanly unmount" my root partition......now every time at boot system hangs....
<Blues-Man> yes I've seen :)
<MaxeyPad> thanks
<MaxeyPad> so has a book on ubuntu been published yet
<Lee__> a book for what?
<thoreauputic> MaxeyPad: you might want to look at http://ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> also lots of stuff on the ubuntulinux.org website
<Odin2347> anyone up for helping a linux noob getting his wireless working?
<Lee__> Odin2347: is your AP using WEP?
<Odin2347> i dont know
<Odin2347> it might, but i lost the password to the router
<Lee__> good place to start
<encKe`> is there a program that comes with Ubuntu that will burn .iso?
<fgubuntu> hi
<Lee__> time to reset it break out your router manual
<net_benjo> I'dd appreciate any advice on how to resolve my issue....my system hangs every time at boot when doing hotplug....
<Odin2347> hehe
<Odin2347> the one time i need the manual... i can't find it
<fgubuntu> anyone using fvwm2?
<net_benjo> I also get a message that system has not cleanly unmounted before..
<net_benjo> can I use knoppix live cd to change some files on ubuntu system??
<fgubuntu> any ubuntu X guru here?
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: sure you can
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: you'd need to mount the ubuntu system read-write, probably
<net_benjo> thoreaputic:  I've tried it..however....i use su command to become root..then when I open any files on mounted ubuntu partion it tells me that its a read only file..
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: but to check the files system, you don't mount
<net_benjo> how do I mount  in read-write mode?
<timlinux> hi does anyone know of a source for kde 3.4rc1 to add to apt?
<net_benjo> mount -rw or something like that?
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: in knoppix/kde you can usually just change the properties inthe properties dialogue fro the context menu
<thoreauputic> right-click the file you want and change the properties
<net_benjo> aah...thank you thoreaputic....ofcourse the simplest solution eluded me..
<thoreauputic> :)
<net_benjo> I'll give it a try...thanks a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fgubuntu> do you think it's possible to use fvwm+gnome in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fgubuntu: in linux anything is possible
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Odin2347> woohoo i remember my password
<tfh> encKe`, cdrecord ?
<monoxide> crimsun, it isnt my graphics setup, i tried using the vesa driver and it still doesnt work
<kaos> why can't I use sh @ the command line for a .bin file it just gives me this: root@ubuntu:/home/fred # sh j2re-1_5_01-linux-i586.bin
<kaos> j2re-1_5_01-linux-i586.bin: j2re-1_5_01-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<fgubuntu> thoreauputic: do you know docs about switching from metacity to fvwm2?
<thoreauputic> fgubuntu: no, sorry - but I'm sure a bit of googling would find something
<Odin2347> Lee__: i have WEP disabled..what should i do next?
<tfh> anyone knows how to disable screen blanking on laptops when using mplayer in full screen ? every 20 mins i get the screensaver and when i'm on battery every 10 mins the screen blank
<thoreauputic> fgubuntu: something in gnome-session-properties maybe?
<kaos>  why can't I use sh @ the command line for a .bin file it just gives me this: root@ubuntu:/home/fred # sh j2re-1_5_01-linux-i586.bin  j2re-1_5_01-linux-i586.bin: j2re-1_5_01-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<fgubuntu> thoreauputic: thx. can you imagine something that could compromize or keep my ubuntu "not regular" after this switch?
<JDahl> kaos, as a side note there're easier ways to install java: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<thoreauputic> fgubuntu: I don't know enough to answer that, sorry - I'm just a user, not a dev or a guru ;-)
<png> kdos http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<fgubuntu> thoreauputic: ok. thx!!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i list packages installed from apt-get, not including packages that i installed "local"ly?
<marcin_ant> kaos: sh ./j2re.....
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg -l lists even locally installed
<marcin_ant> kaos: not sh j2re>>>
* Blues-Man good blues night
<Pluk> tfh, xset -dpms
<marcin_ant> kaos: can you see the difference?
<Pluk> that disables the enrgy star features
<Pluk> xset +dpms to turn it on again
<Pluk> but i thought mplayer had a switch for it
<monoxide> does anyone know a good alternative to wine?
<goedecke_> hi
<OrangeSlice> winex?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: vodka?
<goedecke_> haw i unistal a aplication ?
<tfh> pluk, thx i'll give it a try
<monoxide> thoreauputic, haha... are you being serious? or are there some very disturbed linux package namers...
<tfh> mplayer has a switch for xscreensaver ( which doesn't work in ubuntu btw :) ) but not for energystar
<thoreauputic> goedecke_: sudo apt-get remove <app-packagename>
<thoreauputic> goedecke_: or easier, use synaptic
<Pluk> tfh setterm -blank 0 is also possible
<thoreauputic> monoxide: apt-cache search vodka *grin*
<thoreauputic> monoxide: but there are indeed some seriously disturbed linux package namers ;-)
<OrangeSlice> need I mention sex?
<OrangeSlice> Simple Editor for X?  ;)
<Odin2347> lol
<monoxide> lol
<thoreauputic> OrangeSlice: beat me to it ;-)
<Odin2347> anyone want to help me get my wireless working?
<monoxide> OrangeSlice, that guy needs to get out more...
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<thoreauputic> type  ` apt-get moo`  ;-)
<OrangeSlice> orange@ubuntu ~ $ apt-cache show sex, Package: sex, Priority: optional
<monoxide> LOL
<thoreauputic> OrangeSlice: optional???
<OrangeSlice> yes, apparently.
<tfh> lol
<thoreauputic> haha
<Odin2347> no one wants to help me? :(
<OrangeSlice> we're laughing at sex.  give us a minute ;p
<Odin2347> ok ;P
<monoxide> hehe
<tfh> then help yourself :) I'm sorry i'm incompetent when it comes to wireless
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: if you were more specific, someone might be a ble to help
<Odin2347> Ok
<Odin2347> i have a dlink g520
<Odin2347> atheros chipset
<monoxide> E: Couldn't find package winex
<Odin2347> ubuntu recognnizes it
<Odin2347> its listed as abg atheros wireless NIC
<OrangeSlice> winex is only available via CVS
<Odin2347> if i click on network
<Odin2347> it shows a windows network
<monoxide> ahh
<OrangeSlice> http://winex.sourceforge.net
<Odin2347> but im not connected to the internet
<thoreauputic> monoxide: winex is proprietary and you pay for it I believe
<tfh> shit 253 mb strace, should have stopped it before. now i can't submit it to a bug report
<OrangeSlice> winex is the free version of cedega
<monoxide> any others? i would prefer something i can apt-get and something i dont need to pay for
<thoreauputic> ah - I stand corrected
<OrangeSlice> it's basically cedega without the cd copy-protection code and some other minor things
<monoxide> OrangeSlice, as in to undo cd copy protection or what?
<marcin_ant> Odin2347: go to System -> Administration -> Configure network devices and connections
<OmniColos> odin are you just tring to connect to your wlan?
<OrangeSlice> something like that, I dunno.  I have pirated cedege debs :p
<thoreauputic> monoxide: dare I suggest - just dump your MS apps?
<Odin2347> OmniColos: Yes
<Odin2347> it's detected..
<tfh> thoreauputic, you have the solution lol
<Odin2347> and so is the network
<marcin_ant> Odin2347: or sudo network-admin from terminal
<OmniColos> odin type ifconfig and see if the device is up
<monoxide> thoreauputic, unless you can give me some half decent linux games then no
<tfh> thoreauputic, except sometimes weird schools or companies just need you to use windows apps :(
<OrangeSlice> UT2K4 isn't decent?
<Odin2347> ok ill t ry it brb
<tfh> monoxide, dual boot
<OmniColos> do you have a wired nic too?
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> inegrated
<thoreauputic> monoxide: I don't know about linux games
<Odin2347> integrated***
<OmniColos> odin you should see lo, eth0 and eth1
<Odin2347> i see lo eth0 and sit0
<thoreauputic> monoxide: I'm told such do exist
* OrangeSlice goes off to indulge his anime needs
<tfh> monoxide, I play ET UT2004 and doom3 on linux they are decent, since wow runs on mac i'm sure it can be forced to run on linux but never tried it
<OmniColos> type iwconfig
<tfh> OrangeSlice, which anime? i'm an otaku too
<OmniColos> is there an enty for eth1?
<Odin2347> i tried that earlier and it said eth0 doesnt support wireless or something like that
<Odin2347> no
<OmniColos> ok
<Odin2347> eth0 lo and sit0
<monoxide> tfh, i am getting another harddrive to run a winXP install off, but i dont really want to be rebooting just to run games...
<An00b15> the latest version (1.0.1) of Firefox has been released.
<OrangeSlice> um... kaleido star, key the metal idol
<OmniColos> eth0 is prolly your wired nic
<mjr> tfh, as a curiosity, the latest wine weekly news reported wow being playable with wine plus some recent opengl patches
<K-Rich> crimsun: you on dude?
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> what is lo and sit0 then
<OrangeSlice> would say howl's moving castle but I watched that this morning
<tfh> mjr, never dabbled in wine never will, if one day i'm tired of dualbooting i'll just use vmware. wine just seems to be too much work
<OmniColos> odin try: ifconfig eth1 up
<dolson> ok, back
<tfh> OrangeSlice, i like moving castle dunno the other one
<Odin2347> ok ill try it
<Odin2347> brb
<Odin2347> the other computer is upstairs
<tfh> An00b15, is that released on ubuntu ? or released on mozilla ? cos my firefox is bugged i'm dying for an update
<monoxide> tfh, what is wow?
<Odin2347> it says
<tfh> monoxide, World of Warcraft my latest addiction
<dolson> ick
<Odin2347> iconfig command not known
<monoxide> ahh :)
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: ifconfig
<Odin2347> ahhhhhhhhhh
<dolson> lol
<Odin2347> lol
* Odin2347 runs back upstairs
<goedecke_> how to i put a icon in the menu aplication | Internet ?
<png> maybe elseconfig
<mjr> tfh, never is a long time, and you won't be treating your addiction with vmware :)
<dolson> gotoconfig
<OmniColos> man odin is gonna get lots of exercise tonite
<png> :)
<dolson> IsNotconfig(tm)
<dolson> okay, so. black screen, nvidia drivers, I type in _____ to fix it?
<Odin2347> i am
<Odin2347> "error no such device"
<tfh> mjr, i know that i will never use it because my time playing with linux is dwindling ( sucks to work i wan to be a student again)
<png> goedecke_, i cant do it in hoary. if u can find a way, tell me to:)
<tfh> png, same here
<OmniColos> odin: what brand wireless card is it
<tfh> png, i think it's in the hoary roadmap or the gnome 2.10 roadmap to have a graphical menueditor
<Odin2347> Dlink
<Odin2347> G520
<Jae686> hi
<OmniColos> ok do you have the module for it loaded? type lsmod to see...
<Odin2347> it should work "out of the box"
<Odin2347> ok
<otterit> good evening....i was wondering if someone could help with a wireless (wusb11) question.
<dolson> tfh: graphical menu editor? is it going to be an abomination like KDE's menu editor?
<otterit> is there a gui that can help setup the wireless NIC?
<png> tfh, im updating apt-cache every hour for it:)
<Odin2347> i dont see anything wireless related coming up...
<tfh> dolson, no idea, i know that when i wanted to add a psi icon to my menu i looked around on the net for gnome 2.9 menueditor and i only found it on the gnome 2.10 roadmap, but that was a month or two ago maybe it has fleshed out  abit
<OmniColos> odin: take a look here: http://www.techspot.com/vb/archive/index/t-7157.html
<_blue> yo, who has used at att 6500g wireless card w/ atheros chipset for their ubuntu box?
<tfh> wireless worked out of the bow for me, i'm so lucky (except i have an ati card:( )
<tfh> -w+x
<_blue> ati card?
<Odin2347> hmmmm
<heyrhett> I just set up ubuntu.  Got dual screens going!
<Odin2347> ive tried it with madwifi before
<tfh> ati graphic card which plain sucks on linux
<Odin2347> didnt work
<noppe> tfh: yep their drivers are #@$#@ terrible..
<_blue> odin: its suppose to work outta the box with ubuntu
<Jae686> regarding the asus baterry hack, were can i get it and how do i install it?
<heyrhett> so, ubuntu is based on debian?
<_blue> tfh: not video, wireless network card
<tfh> _blue, i know
* Pluk is running with an atheros, using madwifi
<otterit> wusb11 atmel (http://at76c503a.berlios.de/) has anyone used this driver?
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: yes
<heyrhett> ok, i used to use redhat
<_blue> Odin2347: that card didnt work w/ madwifi?
<heyrhett> this apt business is new to me
<Odin2347> no
<otterit> what's madwifi?
<Odin2347> a driver
<Odin2347> for atheros based wireless cards
<heyrhett> but I sure hated dealing with setting up debian.  Seems like ubuntu might be what I want
<_blue> its supported under madwifi
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: use the synaptic package manager
<_blue> how does it not work?
<Odin2347> dont know
<otterit> _blue ... madwifi should work with a wusb11 NIC?  http://at76c503a.berlios.de/
<otterit> ??
<heyrhett> ok, i'll read about that
<_blue> no...
<otterit> no...:(
<otterit> *sigh*
<_blue> linksys....which one?
<tfh> well it's 3am here, goodnight and goodluck
<_blue> v2.5?
<Odin2347> ive used kanotix before and that has mad wifi
<otterit> linksys wusb11
<otterit> _blue >> version 2.8
<jakejarvis> question: is there a firewall in ubuntu enabled by default?
<otterit> Atmel AT76C503A
<_blue> im not sure about that version...
<Cindux> ><
<Cindux> damnt
<Odin2347> my card is supposed to work out of the box with ubuntu :(
<otterit> _blue >> same here..i can't get the darn thing to work.
<_blue> i know 2.5 and 2.6 have drivers via
<tomaraya> jake: I don't believe so.
<OmniColos> odin what happens when you "modprobe ath_pci"
<heyrhett> can i use apt to get synaptic?
<jakejarvis> ok, thanks
<_blue> ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> jakejarvis: it ships without servers and wqith eveything closed
<_blue> and linux wlan-ng
<jakejarvis> ok, thanks
<Odin2347> it cant find ath_pci..
<heyrhett> oh, looks like i have it
<Odin2347> i dont think ubuntu comes with it
<otterit> _blue >> WUSB v11 using Atmel AT76C503A
<thoreauputic> jakejarvis: get firestarter for a simple firewall app
<_blue> yea....ndiswrapper
<_blue> or try linux wlan-ng
<otterit> i dont understand how to recompile the kernel.
<dolson> how true are these statements? "Ubuntu is Debian" and "Ubuntu is just a Sarge snapshot" ( yes, I know Ubuntu is based on Debian) ?
<otterit> wlan-ng?
<otterit> what's dat?
<_blue> google it...
<otterit> roger
<thoreauputic> dolson: ubuntu is not debian 2) it's based on sid not sarge
<Cindux> when i format floppies with ubuntu using DOS (FAT) on standard &/or quick mode & i use it on a windows pc once
<Cindux> ubuntu cannot read it
<dolson> thoreauputic: thanks. I win the petty argument. :)
<Cindux> unknown file sys type etc
<OmniColos> odin: don't know of anything else to try... I'm pretty new myself...
<otterit> thanks..anyone else possibly use the Atmel AT76C503A driver with a wireless NIC?
<tomaraya> Cindux, mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt worked for me.
<_blue> i have....its a linksys wusb11 v3.0
<Odin2347> :((
<_blue> it works well with ndiswrapper
<Cindux> hm ill try it
<Cindux> thanks
<otterit> ndiswrapper
<Cindux> brb gotta go to windows macine again etc
<Pluk> madwifi driver should be in linux-restricted-modules-*
<Pluk> btw whats the effectice speeds you can get with 54g ?
<Pluk> effective*
<Odin2347> how come if the card is detected and so is the network im not connected to the internet???
<Pluk> im getting 3mb/sec
<jinx_> Pluk: about 3mb/s
<Pluk> ah thx jinx_
<OmniColos> what tells you the card is detected?
<Odin2347> its listed under devices
<OmniColos> oh
<Odin2347> "atheros abg wireless NIC"
<Pluk> Odin2347, does ifconfig show ath0 with an ip?
<Odin2347> under pci devices
<Odin2347> didnt ry it
<otterit> ndiswrapper is a driver?
<_blue> its a driver wrapper
<Odin2347> ath0 doesnt show up with anything through...
<Pluk> ndiswrapper wraps windows drivers
<otterit> << i have a lot to learn
<Cindux> hm seems to be working for now
<Odin2347> only eth0 lo and sit0
<Cindux> hm
<Cindux> ok this problem is wierd, but when i had win2k it didnt happen so its an ubuntu only issue
<OmniColos> maybe ifconfig ath0 up
<Odin2347> hmm
<Odin2347> time to try it
<jinx_> Pluk: although theoretical maximum is about 6mb / s you'll never achieve that in practice
* Odin2347 runs upstairs
<Cindux> i set my monitor (sony trinitron, G200) with the little menu etc ( i did the vertical,horizontal, screen brightness etc
<heero1711> hello
<atylan> who financed ubuntu? cant find anything about it on canonical
<Cindux> and now every couple of days its like it reset
<Pluk> Odin2347, lsmod |grep ath0  does that give anything?
<thoreauputic> atylan: Mark Shuttleworth
<atylan> thx
<kaworu> hi, is it possible tu have a kernel with bootsplash on ubuntu warty ?
<heero1711> Amd64 use a different source.list ??
<heero1711> anyone using amd64?
<Pluk> jinx_, i was hoping i could tweak it a little to get 4-5mb/s but thats just idle hope i guess
<mjr> jinx_, Pluk, allow me to note here that for a "54 Mbit/s" wlan device the theoretical maximum data rate to one direction is 27 Mbit/s
<heyrhett> how do I find packages that synaptic doesn't see, like pine?
<Pluk> hmmm thats silly :) false 54g statement
<mjr> the 54 figure is for the full duplex rate, marketspeak
<Odin2347> "no such device"
<Odin2347> Pluk ill have to try that
<Pluk> lsmod |grep ath ,i mean
<Pluk> well ill try to be satisfied with 3mb/sec then :)
<heyrhett> do i need a new repository?
<encKe`> anyone burn .iso with x-cd-roast?
<mjr> encKe`, no, but why, since you can just right-click/burn in nautilus?
<heero1711> please somebody know is i need use a different source.list for my amd64?
<png> encKe`, im burning with nautilus cd burner
<encKe`> hmmmm.... didnt know that mjr
<encKe`> thx for info
<OmniColos> is there a speedier gui filebrowser than nautilus?
<OmniColos> faster than nautilus and also has tree view
<Ziggity> hi
<Pluk> heero1711, http://www.pastebin.com/246833 i use this one for hoary and xfce4.2
<Ziggity> Whats the setting in the sources.list file for Warty to find things like Anjuta and MonoDevelop
<encKe`> anyone else here have a strange addiction to Ubuntu?
<encKe`> lol
<thoreauputic> OmniColos: there are many, but not with thumnails etc - I use rox filer but it doesn't use tree view
<thoreauputic> *thumbnails
<heyrhett> i do apt-get build-dep pine, and I get: Unable to find a source package for pine
<encKe`> i know...i know.... stupid ?
<heero1711> Pluk thanks a lot
<OmniColos> woow pastebin is cool
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: pine is non-free
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: you might want to look at mutt
<Pluk> pastebin is great for sharing configfiles without spamming the channel
<heyrhett> ugh, I couldn't use mutt
<thoreauputic> the pine license is incompatible with debian guidelines
<heyrhett> yeah
<heyrhett> i forgot about those jerks
<OmniColos> although your entry has <?php ?> in it :P
<Pluk> i kinde miss treeview in rox.. but i can live without it :)
<|line> does anyone here use pan
<mseney> just changed my DVD 16x Drive to use use udma w/ hdparm. how can i retain it's new setting so a reboot won't reset it?
<Pluk> OmniColos, http://nopaste.biz/?1155
<Ziggity> Whats the setting in the sources.list file for Warty to find things like Anjuta and MonoDevelop
<chase> how can i get the nvidia drivers installed? ive installed nvidia-glx and -kernel threw apt. but when i try setting the XFree86 config file to use nvidia instead of nv the X server doesnt start
<Pluk> http://nopaste.biz is a better one
<chase> any clues? im new to ubuntu and debain
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: if you think debian are "jerks" i don't think you should be using Ubuntu, frankly
<heyrhett> no, the pine jerks
<|line> chase i have the command
<|line> give me a sec to retype ok
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: since they are the "jerks" who made it possible
<chase> ol thanks
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: ah OK - sorry ;)
<Pluk> lots of ppl complain about ppl in #debian being jerks though
<png> chase, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=15
<png> first topic
<heyrhett> yeah yeah, every once in a while i forget that pine has to be nonfree for whatever reason
<OmniColos> plukl: yeah thats is an improvement :D
<heyrhett> probably university policy
<thoreauputic> Pluk: some are, for sure :)
<goedecke_> who was the comant to see my kernel version?
<thoreauputic> uname -r
<Pluk> uname -r
<goedecke_> tnk
<png> chase, exactly , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<Pluk> craps --;
<Pluk> :)
<encKe`> I work in IT for a small TX State funded org and we  sadly run  Win/Novell & Citrix and mainly WinXp clients. I have about converted my needs to use only Ubuntu for all administration . I have a sweet boos :)
<Ziggity> Whats the setting in the sources.list file for Warty to find things like Anjuta and MonoDevelop
<monoxide> how would i go back to xfree on hoary?
<goedecke_> how to install de boot splash?
<encKe`> boos
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: universe
<encKe`> boss
<encKe`> there we go
<encKe`> lol....to many tonight
<Pluk> monoxide, apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<Ziggity> thoreauputic, I tried but it can't find it ???
<monoxide> Pluk, its installed? ( i didnt check, but then again i didnt remove it?), but xorg is the default?
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: apt-cache search anjuta gives me about a dozen lines here
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: did you do apt-get update ?
<thoreauputic> or reload in synaptic
<Pluk> if its already installed you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver , it will ask you what xserver you want to use
<encKe`> Terminal Services Client works great, VNC works nice, Citrix is already there & SSH is a snap. Even can use Evolution for my Groupwise client. Man great job peoples :)\
<Pluk> but i though ubunut didnt allowed xserver-xorg and xserver-xfree86 to be installed simultaniously
<Ziggity> thoreauputic, yes I did the update
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: apt-cache policy says anjuta is in "universe" on warty - don't know for hoary but I would think it would be there
<mseney> added a section: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc to /etc/hdparm.conf (rebooting, brb)
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: double check your /etc/apt/sources.list I think
<Odin2347> back!
<Odin2347> i tried ls|mod grep ath0 and nothing happened......
<Pluk> lsmod |grep ath
<Odin2347> ahh
<Pluk> lol
<Odin2347> time to run back upstairs
<Odin2347> lol
<Pluk> not ath0 btw
<Pluk> mybad
<Odin2347> ok
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: getting the command right always helps...
<Odin2347> yea
<|line> when chase comes back would you give him my apologys but i must reboot and reinstall, so i wont be able to help him till later
<|line> thx
<gumpish> +++ath0NO CARRIER
<Odin2347> i tried adding a network connection
<Odin2347> and then i check to activate it..
<Odin2347> and it activates and then immediately deactivates
<Ziggity> thoreauputic, Do you have  a copy of what it should be??
<Ziggity> please
<monoxide> it says that the xserver package is not installed
<Pluk> Odin2347, i guess the drivers arent installed then
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: are you on warty?
<Odin2347> the card is recongnized though
<Pluk> true
<pestilence> am i doing something wrong?  i can't get KDE to install with the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories in warty
<Pluk> lspci just scans the pci bus
<Pluk> has nothing to do with drivers there
<pestilence> it claims there are uninstallable pacages
<pestilence> *packages
<sandeen_> daniels, if you're around and have a moment, can I ask you about bug 6841....
<Odin2347> hmm
<pestilence> same goes for xmms, and konqueror...won't install
<pestilence> have they been removed?
<thoreauputic> pestilence: you didn't comment out the "main restricted " lines, did you?
<pestilence> thoreauputic: no
<pestilence> thoreauputic: should i?
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> just checking
<thoreauputic> pestilence: some people make that mistake
<pestilence> what is the source for universe and multiverse?
<pestilence> could you paste yours?
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: I can send you my sources.list, but it is for warty
<pestilence> thoreauputic: i'm using warty
<pestilence> here's the appropriate line from mine
<pestilence> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<pestilence> hmmm...i did comment out the cdrom source
<pestilence> maybe that was my mistake
<thoreauputic> pestilence: yes, but you need all the other lines to satisfy dependencies, too
<Ziggity> thoreauputic, I too have warty. please send my in pastebin
<monoxide> does anyone know how i can go back to xfree instead of xorg?
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: I'' dcc it to you
<_jon_> monoxide: install the package
<Pluk> monoxide, dit ti not work?
<monoxide> the xserver package was not found
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: sent - please accept
<Pluk> xserver-xfree86 is installed right?
<baza> ello
<Pluk> hi baza
<Ziggity> thoreauputic, I clicked the accept button but nothing happends
<monoxide> nope.... :/ :P
<thoreauputic> Ziggity: highlight it first
<Pluk> well then install it lol , i just told you to do that
<Pluk> :P
<Ziggity> Doh!!
<monoxide> oops... :P
<Ziggity> thanx
<thoreauputic> hehe ;)
<pestilence> ah.....i think the problem was not that i commented out the "main restricted" line, but that there *wasn't* a "main restricted" line
<Pluk> itll prolly ask to uninstall xserver-xorg
<Ziggity> Ammm.. where will I find it by default???
<pestilence> there was a warty-security main restricted line
<monoxide> i am...
<pestilence> but not a warty main restricted line
<thoreauputic> pestilence: ah, that *would* be a problem
<pestilence> thoreauputic: thanks :)
* monoxide waits for 30 mins to download xfree86 again...
<stodge> Does anyone know if the Java and Java3D SDKs are available in any Ubuntu repositories?>
<monoxide> Pluk, yes, it does. not that im too worried about that
<baza> I think you can find that info from ubuntuguide.org
<Odin2347> nothing happens when i type lsmod|grep ath
<Pluk> Odin2347, then the driver isnt installed yet
<jakejarvis> network question: my isp blocks both port 80 and 8080. what port should i use instead?
<Pluk> Odin2347, i guess you didnt install another kernel.. is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-4-386 installed?
<png> jakejarvis, maybe 3123
<Pluk> ooops
<jakejarvis> ok, i'll try that
<jakejarvis> thanks
<Pluk> linux-restricted-modules-386
<Odin2347> im using the livecd
<Odin2347> its kernel 2.49 i think
<pestilence> Odin2347: uname -a
<dolson> grr
<Odin2347> pestilence: what does that do
<dolson> that tells you your kernel version
<Odin2347> uhhgh
<Pluk> Ziggity, http://nopaste.biz/?1157 are the lines for the normal warty sources.list
<Odin2347> i dont want to run upstairs again
<Odin2347> lol
<Pluk> kinda late though
<Odin2347> isnt the live cd 2.49?
<dolson> you'll look like Richard Simmons by the time you get that working ;)
<pestilence> Odin2347: tells you what kernel you are running
* png Odin2347 goes upstairs :D
<Odin2347> lol
<Odin2347> no one knows what kernel the live cd is?
<thor|cornershop> Odin2347: there is no 2.49 kernel
<Odin2347> oh
<Pluk> 2.4.29 is latest 2.4 kernel
<Odin2347> well i thought there was
<pestilence> i would guess it's a 2.6 kernel....
<pestilence> but that's a guess
<thor|cornershop> Odin2347: typing uname -a or uname -r will tell you
<thor|cornershop> gotta go
<chase> how can i setup a custom keybind in gnome? all its ones in the keyboard shortcuts app are preset?
<Odin2347> hmm
<Ronald> hea guys
<Odin2347> ill have to journey up 2 floors
<pestilence> Odin2347: why don't you setup ssh while you are at it :)
<Odin2347> ssh?
<dolson> Odin2347: the old-fashioned StairMaster :)
<pestilence> save you some legwork
<Pluk> :D
<Odin2347> lol
<Odin2347> hehe
<johnnybezak> can you pick packages to install with ubuntu?
<pestilence> Odin2347: nevermind )
<pestilence> :)
<johnnybezak> (when you install it)
<dolson> what about VNC? do you know what VNC is, Odin2347?
<Odin2347> no..
<dolson> up the stairs you go
<pestilence> haha
<Ronald> how good is ubuntu compared to mepis?
<png> Odin2347, do u have a working nic interface ?
<pestilence> ubuntu is orders of magnitudes better, of course.
<Pluk> configuring wireless is great for yur health
* pestilence wonders what mepis is
<Odin2347> png how do i know
<dolson> mepis is another Debian-based distro
<Ronald> is it easy to install the nvidia driver in it?
<Odin2347> i know basically nothing about networking
<dolson> Ronald: I'm struggling with that right now
<johnnybezak> vnc is remote admin
<johnnybezak> so that you can see the desktop and admin it graphically
<Ronald> i have both the install cd and live cd burned off
<Odin2347> ahh
<dolson> Ronald: I got the driver installed, and it *sounds* like it should be working fine (the sound plays if I type my login and password) BUT the problem is that I can't actually SEE anything happening on my monitor
<Ronald> but made a disc of gnoppix
<png> Odin2347, can u surf with the upper pc?
<Odin2347> no
<Ronald> without should i install ubuntu or the gnoppix?
<png> Odin2347, can u ping it's eth0 adress ?
<dolson> Ronald: I only tried Knoppix before, but Ubuntu has impressed me so far (on my laptop) and I'm a Debian guy... been running Sid for over 2 years now
<Odin2347> png how do i do that
<Ronald> got slack 10.1 on now but cant get sound to work it keeps locking up
<johnnybezak> ubuntu is good, but lacks some packages which are annoying
<Odin2347> if it wasnt connected wouldnt it not have an eth0 address?
<dolson> Ronald: I ordered a few copies of the discs and they came in not long ago. within two days I had only one copy left - kept giving them to friends, and now they're asking me questions, so I'm installing it on my system so I can help them out
<Ronald> which would be better for a newbie
<Odin2347> mepis
<png> Odin2347, if u has two interfaces u should have eth0
<png> have*
<Ronald> i like how gnome looks though
<Odin2347> i do have eth0
<Odin2347> gnome sucks :/
<Ronald> kde is too windows ese
<johnnybezak> fluxbox is best :)
<png> Odin2347, i can selL one:)
<dolson> Ronald: I came from Mandrake originally (long ago), and I recommend Ubuntu now, as opposed to Mandrake
<Ronald> got simplaymepis 3.3 already burned off
<Odin2347> simply mepis 3.3 has sound issues
<dolson> Ronald: if you burned all this distros, why not just try them all?
<johnnybezak> i'd go for gentoo :P
<Pluk> i used debian for 2 years too
<Nirbo> What's wrong with Windowsesque ;p? Their GUI is one of the least annoying parts of their whole setup :p...
<tomaraya> What program would I want to install for burning CDs?
<png> Odin2347, do u know whatis eth0's adress?
<johnnybezak> k3b
<Odin2347> no
<johnnybezak> for burning
<Nirbo> tomaraya: k3b, definently.
<tomaraya> k3b?
<tomaraya> Thanks!
<dolson> I wish there was a g3b
<Nirbo> It's a KDE frontend for cdrecord.
<Pluk> gentoo is great for learning
<Nirbo> Gentoo is just too much work :p.
* Pluk started linux with gentoo :D
<johnnybezak> the download will take a while, cos its got to install some kde libs
<Odin2347> gentoo is evil
<johnnybezak> Nirbo: the install is
<Odin2347> im scared of it
<johnnybezak> it works rediculously well once its set up though
<Pluk> now have a gentoo ubuntu dualboot
<dolson> I didn't learn anything when I installed Gentoo. I followed each step mindlessly and in the end (13 hours later) I could finally boot into X
<Odin2347> satanic messages and symbols flying accross my screen for 2 days...i dont think so
<tomaraya> What about for gnome?
<kakalto> does anyone here know about Multi-Theft-Auto
<kakalto> ?
<Pluk> ubuntu has way better acpi support though then gentoo
<johnnybezak> tomaraya: just use k3b its the best
<Pluk> acpi for laptops that is
<Nirbo> johnnybezak: The install is needless >p. I personally run FreeBSD. binary install, source rebuild. That's what Gentoo needs to do... although you CAN install Gentoo via packages... it's just not well accepted :p.
<tomaraya> Ok, I'll go check it out.
<Nirbo> tomaraya: I think Gnome has... cdbakeoven?... I never card much for it.
<jdub> tomaraya: what do you want to burn? data, images, isos?
<johnnybezak> Nirbo: I agree man
<Nirbo> s/card/cared
<dolson> tomaraya: I stick to GTK apps myself, or more like I stay away from KDE apps... I use xcdroast, but it's not as good as K3B. But if you're like me, maybe check that out too.
<tomaraya> I'll be burning data, images, mp3s, isos...
<johnnybezak> will the next version of ubuntu have better multimedia support?
<jdub> tomaraya: with nautilus, you can easily burn isos and general data, but you can't make audio cds or do tricky multisession stuff
<dolson> tomaraya: I like K3B, just don't like the K part. :)
<Nirbo> johnnybezak: Yeah, other than that, Gentoo is a fine Linux. I love the pacjage management system... although they're nto really package friendly either... Packages exist, but you're not "l337" if you use them :p... I mean, there are some things I don't care to configure :p... and waiting hours for those to compile is the killer :p
<jdub> johnnybezak: for free codecs, sure. but not for proprietary codecs, dvds, etc.
<Tuxicity> jdub, can Nautilus burn .ISO files other than the ones it makes itself?
<Odin2347> im 1337 because i use linux and i cant get anything to work :P
<jdub> Tuxicity: of course
<chase> how can i make a deb install file out of tar.gz source?
<tomaraya> jdub: I see, thanks.
<johnnybezak> why cant you install mplayer
<tomaraya> Hmm, when I run k3b I get like 200 errors.
<tomaraya> 4x24/stock/navigation not valid.
<tomaraya> kdecore (KIconLoader): WARNING: Icon directory /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ group 24x24/stock/net not valid.
<tomaraya> kdecore (KIconLoader): WARNING: Icon directory /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ group 24x24/stock/object not valid.
<tomaraya> kdecore (KIconLoader): WARNING: Icon directory /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ group 24x24/stock/table not valid.
<tomaraya> kdecore (KIconLoader): WARNING: Icon directory /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ group 24x24/stock/text not valid.
<johnnybezak> and just not have the proprietary codecs
<tomaraya> But it still starts.
<Tuxicity> jdub, I just tried though and it finished in 5 seconds and the CD is a coaster... any idea what went wrong?
<jdub> johnnybezak: you can, it's in multiverse.
<johnnybezak> that happens with lots of things tomaraya
<jdub> Tuxicity: nup.
<teratorn> tomaraya: I've never found a KDE app that didn't throw *some* kind of error(s)
<dolson> haha
<tomaraya> johnnybezak, just disregard it then?
<johnnybezak> jdub: hmm i think my sources file is very broken
<tomaraya> teratorn, haha..! Ok, then no worries.
<johnnybezak> tomaraya: yeah dont worry about it
<Ronald> so is it pretty easy to install ubuntu?
<tfh> yup
<dolson> ok, I'm just going to copy my XF86Config file from my old Debian install and see if that works. I was hoping to see that Ubuntu Just Works, even with NVIDIA drivers, but apparently it still needs some work
* Odin2347 cries and stays with windows
<dolson> Ronald: it's easier to install than Windows
<johnnybezak> Ronald: piss easy, you could do it with your eyes shut
<Ronald> cant ya just use the driver from nvidia
<johnnybezak> dolson: no linux "just works"
<dolson> the first time I installed it, I was like "wtf, I thought I put the install disc, not the live cd"
<Pluk> lol
<dolson> well, not quite. but you get the idea. ;)
<Nirbo> 70% of any given distro "just works" :p... It's the 30% otherwise that'll drive you mad ;)
<Nirbo> And that 30% usually includes sound :p. Oh how i hate ALSA.
<Ronald> what version of firefox is installed?
<dolson> johnnybezak: true, true. but I would prefer to do things the "Ubuntu Way" know what I mean? the instructions out there don't work for me
<Odin2347> sound works fine for meits wireless that makes me want to kill someone
<Nirbo> wireless :D Another favourite in Linux/BSD circles ;) If it doesn't drive you mad, you obviously gave up too soon.
<Odin2347> i already gave up
* Nirbo prefers everything wired himself.
<dolson> I never had good luck with wireless at all yet... on any distro. that's why I don't own my own PCMCIA card yet, because I want to research it before I buy so I know what will plug and go
<johnnybezak> can some one point me to a vanilla sources.list file for ubuntu so that I can start again
<Ronald> can i install thunderbird in it
* Tuxicity made another coaster... coasters are my #2 frustration in life after sex ;)
<Odin2347> i researched my card
<Odin2347> before i bought it
<johnnybezak> dolson: my old imac's wireless just worked out of the box with yellow dog 3
<Odin2347> its supposed to "work out of the box" on linux
<dolson> Odin2347: on "Linux 9.0" ?
<johnnybezak> ...famous last words
<Tarkus> hello
<Ronald>  or can i get it though synaptic
<Pluk> hi Tarkus
<Odin2347> dolson haha no
<johnnybezak> Ronald: yep
<Ronald> ok
<dolson> Ronald: I just checked, and yes
<Odin2347> according to the ubuntu hardware database its supposed to work out of the box
<Ronald> how do i do it
<Odin2347> its detected but doesnt work
<Pluk> Odin2347, is linux-restricted-modules-386 installed?
<dolson> Ronald: you can use synaptic, or open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Odin2347> and there arent any drivers for it loaded when i check lsmod
<sharke> hello
<Odin2347> i have no idea im using the live cd
<Tarkus> yo, im looking to buy a new pc, anyone have any recomendations where to shop online?? iv only got $1,000.00 to spend :D
<Pluk> ah indeed
<Odin2347> i have 21gig free on my hd on another partition
<Pluk> forgot about that already
<Odin2347> should i install  it/
<dolson> Tarkus: dude, you're gettin' a Dell
<xurtum> I tried to install warty under vmware on Windows, but it failed
<Odin2347> nooooo!
<Odin2347> dont get the dell!
<Tarkus> lol
<Odin2347> stay far far away from dell
<xurtum> I'm not sure if it's because of vmware or because of my cd
<Odin2347> build it
<dolson> xurtum: a friend of mine installed it in VMware with the pressed CD, no issues
<xurtum> maybe I have a bad burn
<Pluk> if you dont have to but a TFT then 1000 is enough to buy a nice machine
<Pluk> s/but/buy
<Odin2347> i got my LCD 17" for $140
<xurtum> thanks, dolson, I'll try capturing the iso
<xurtum> and install from that
<dolson> xurtum: no prob. you could order a pressed disc too :)
<Tarkus> cause id like lots of speed (at least 3GB) and RAM (at least 700MB)
<xurtum> true dat
<Tarkus> could 1000 bucks get a machine like that online?
<Pluk> easy
<dolson> 3GB CPU? no way, not for under 1000 bucks
<Pluk> 3Ghz he means
<Nirbo> 3Ghz CPU would probably run half of it :p.
<Odin2347> more like 3ghz ;)
<Nirbo> At best ;)
<dolson> oh, I thought he wanted 3GB of cache
<Pluk> lol
<Nirbo> Not many CPUs have a L3 Cache of 2MB, let alone 3GB ;)
<Pluk> installing ubuntu in lvl3 cache
<Pluk> :)
<dolson> that'd be sweet
<dolson> ok, I need to get this driver working and stop chatting! damn friendly community
<Odin2347> Tarkus: get yours a nice socket 939 motherboard PCI-E get an AMD 64 3400+ a gig of dual channel RAM and a 6600Gt nvidia vid card
<Tarkus> Pluk: where should i go for a 30GHz/700MB RAM??
<Odin2347> should be under $1000
<Odin2347> build it!
<Odin2347> and get a better computer and save more money
<Pluk> justa small computershop
<Tuxicity> does Natilus use cdrecord to burn?
<Tarkus> hmm, im useless when it comes to building (not familiar with pc hardware)
<Pluk> Tarkus, dont have a friend who can assist?
<Tarkus> yes i do accualy
<Tarkus> lol
<Tarkus> forgot
<Odin2347> well then
<Pluk> get him a sixpack :)
<Odin2347> check out www.tigerdirect.com
<thor|cornershop> Tarkus: for 30 Ghz you need a time machine ;-)
<Tuxicity> Tarkus, it's all explained in manuals anyway
<zyme> is there like a limit on the amount of songs rythm box can load?
<Odin2347> yea for 30ghz prepare to go 15-20 years in the future
<Tarkus> thor|cornershop: lol, i ment 3GHz
* SiliconViper ponders about...
<SiliconViper> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<SiliconViper>   libgda2-common
<Odin2347> Intel or AMD?
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: I know ;-) Couldn't resist....
<SiliconViper> This seems like a bad thing.
<SiliconViper> Amd I wrong?
<Odin2347> AMD 64s kick pentuim 4 butt
<Pluk> i remeber rythmbox took quit some time to load 5000 songs
<SiliconViper> *am
<SiliconViper> Pluk, yeah... rythmbox didn't like my 7000+, I ended up using zinf
<Pluk> beep-media-player does it effortless though
<thoreauputic> SiliconViper: if those packages are from an unsupported repository, it's just complaining they aren't official
<SiliconViper> thoreauputic, oh, okay!
<SiliconViper> Thanks.
<Cindux> woo my floppes work now :P
<Pluk> hmmm dont know zinf
<Cindux> just another command line related newb question
<SiliconViper> Pluk, it's pretty nice.
<Odin2347> can anyone point me in the way of a solution to my wireless problem or a distro that will work with it out of the box??
<SiliconViper> Pluk, I still use XMMS, mostly, because I enjoy my xmms-infopipe plugin.
<Cindux> i want to move a gimp pattern i made to the patterns folder but i dont have the permissions to do it ?
<Cindux> how can i do it in the command line ?
<Pluk> yeah same here SiliconViper
<Pluk> beel mediaplayer is enhanced xmms actually
<Pluk> deep*
<Pluk> AA fonts
<Tuxicity> Pluk, u mean beep
<SiliconViper> Pluk, not true. beep is a variation, but not enhanced.
<Pluk> yeah indeed not enhanced just a split of
<Pluk> but i do like those fance aa fonts
<Pluk> fancy
<thoreauputic> simplified
<Pluk> craps my typing stinks*
<SiliconViper> Pluk, the main issue I have with beep is that it when I feed it a path with subdirectories, and not all files are audio, it complains about not being able to find a playback handler for jpegs.
<SiliconViper> ;p
<Pluk> ah dunno bout that
<tfh> for playing music i use mpd + mpc/ncmpc/gnomempc
<SiliconViper> It still works, but when I've got 600 jpegs or more... that's annoying.
<Pluk> just have pure mp3 in my music dir
<Odin2347> no help?
<tfh> it rocks everything i used before :)
<thoreauputic> SiliconViper: really? hey, xmms plays jpegs real well *cough*
<SiliconViper> Pluk, I've got Ogg Vorbis, and album covers.
<thoreauputic> :))
<Cindux> bla lol
<SiliconViper> thoreauputic, nah, but it doesn't complain about it.
<Cindux> im gonna ask my uber question :"D
<Pluk> Odin2347, prolly the madwifi thingy isnt in the livecd
<Cindux> how do i move a file somewhere in the command line when i dont have the permissions to do so ?
<Cindux> ( command line newb :D )
<Odin2347> Pluk is it in the install version?
<Pluk> yes it is
<tfh> well if u do't have the permissions using the cl won't help
<Odin2347> are you sure?
<Pluk> possitive
<Odin2347> good
<Tuxicity> Cindux, maybe use sudo?
<tfh> u need the permissions or at least the password of someone who has (root for example)
<Cindux> well yeah ive actually moved files before
<Odin2347> then i will download it and install it tommorrow
<Cindux> its jus i dont know the command
<Cindux> i know its sudo mv something lol..
<nomasteryoda> on the bootable...
<nomasteryoda> su?
<tfh> sudo mv sourcepath destpath
<Cindux> tried that
<Cindux> said it wasnt a dir ?
<nomasteryoda> Cindux: did you try su?
<tfh> if u move more than one file u need to have a dir as destpath
<Cindux> sudo mv /home/cindux/desktop/scanline.pat /usr/share/gimp/2.0/patterns
<Cindux> its jus 1
<thoreauputic> Cindux: well you might need to do mkdir first
<nomasteryoda> -R
<Cindux> ?
<Cindux> hm
<nomasteryoda> add the -R for recursive
<_jon_> mv shouldn't need a -R
<Ronald> anyone here a gnoppix user?
<tfh> no
<nomasteryoda> make sure the folder you want it in exists
<Cindux> so sudo mv -r source destination ?
<Cindux> oh ye it does
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda: looks like he's moving a file though
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Cindux> ive been in it in the cl
<Cindux> ye
<nomasteryoda> single file then it should work outright
<tfh> Cindux, man mv
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Cindux> im simply trying to move a pattern into the gimp patterns folder :(
<Cindux> i tried mv
<Ronald> would i be better off with ubuntu than slack
<Cindux> lol
<nomasteryoda> Cindux: are you using bootable or install?
<thoreauputic> tfh: hey, we don't do the RTFM thing around here ! *grin*
<Cindux> install
<nomasteryoda> thoreauputic: we aske you
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Pluk> nothing wrong pointing to man
<tfh> thoreauputic, oh come on ubuntu is forked from debian so we're forked from jerks ???
<Pluk> LOL
<thoreauputic> tfh: hehe
<nomasteryoda> Cindux: sudo cp file folder
<teratorn> Ronald: yes
<nomasteryoda> as in copy file to a folder/
<Cindux> sudo cp /home/cindux/desktop/scanline.pat then the destination dir ?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<thoreauputic> tfh: I have two debian installs here, so I *must* be a jerk ;-)
<tfh> is scanline.pat a dir or a file ?
<Ronald> is gnoppix installable?
<tfh> thoreauputic, same here my server runs woody
<Cindux> a file on my desktop
<thoreauputic> tfh: yeah I have an old box running woody here - it's indestructible
<nomasteryoda> and the password would be the one you entered when you installed ubuntu
<tfh> then sudo cp /home/cindux/desktop/scanline.pat /path/to/destdir will do it
* Pluk loves woody
<Cindux> k thanks
<Pluk> in a nongay kinda way
<Cindux> ill go try that
<Cindux> brb
<Odin2347> night everyone
<Pluk> nite Odin2347
<Odin2347> i have 2 days to do a ton of homework and read a book
<Odin2347> lol
<Odin2347> well 1 and tonight
<Tuxicity> Odin2347, good luck
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> linux basically stole my vacation :P
<tfh> thoreauputic, i'm getting tired of woody what are they waiting for to release sarge ....
<_blue> ahah...wow....so i just booted up two of my ubuntu live cd's that i just got, BOTH of them didnt work...
<Pluk> and a great vacation you have now :D
<Odin2347> lol
<_blue> i ordered like 20, wow that was a waste of wating for them
<Odin2347> 8 days
<Odin2347> and 10 distros
<Odin2347> lol
<Pluk> LOL
<tfh> waaah
<thoreauputic> tfh: you know the line "Sarge will release When it's Ready (tm) "
<Pluk> nerd!
<Odin2347> ubuntu is the closest ive come to getting one that works so far
<tfh> lol 10 distros
<Odin2347> yea
<tfh> i did 3 seriously debian, gentoo, ubuntu and i've been using linux for two years
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: we know who to ask about installation techniques then ;-)
<Odin2347> knoppix kanotix debian mandrake fedora core 3 redhat 9 ubuntu mepis pro beta 04 mepis simply mepis 3.3 and gentoo
<tfh> lol
<xurtum> odin, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Odin2347> dlink g520
<tfh> do a rond-up
<Odin2347> atheros version
<xurtum> does that use the broadcom chipset?
<tfh> round-up and review their installers
<nomasteryoda> OddAbe19: that works out of box
<Ronald> should i install ubuntu or gnoppix?
<nomasteryoda> Atheros chipset
<xurtum> ah.
<xurtum> ok, never mind
<Odin2347> no it doesn't
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: hey, you missed linux from Scratch :)
<Pluk> gnoppix is ubuntu livecd now
<Odin2347> hehe
<tfh> nomasteryoda, nice use of tab completion in irc lol
<Odin2347> it is?!!??
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Ronald> says that a guy installed it from the website
<nomasteryoda> tfh, busy fixing fool's win98 box
<nomasteryoda> distracting
<nomasteryoda> pos
<tfh> fixing win98 :  start - turn off (it's fixed AND secure) gl man
<nomasteryoda> Odin2347: i have an SMC and ATT brands with Atheros ..... work fine with Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> et al
<thoreauputic> tfh: fixing win98 >> fdisk/mbr >> install linux
<Pluk> if a guy asked me to fix his win98 box ill ask  ?50 an hour and no guarantees
<nomasteryoda> thoreauputic: i agree
<nomasteryoda> but he is working in a school system and some sites ... like the teach site will not work with firefox, etc. on linux
<tfh> nomasteryoda, well xcept i don't have time anymore to install other people's linux and maintain it.
<nomasteryoda> he's all for it tho
<nomasteryoda> lol
<jimmyy> Bonsoir
<tfh> bonsoir
<nomasteryoda> I get them going then leave
<nomasteryoda> they pay me to fix winders
<nomasteryoda> linux i don't need to fix
<nomasteryoda> lol
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda: some guy on slashdot made a program that automatically wipes windows and installs linux - forget what it was called
<jimmyy> tfh franais ?
<tfh> what i like with linux : ssh makes fixing my parents computer so much faster :) ( no more clicking through the phone)
<Pluk> installing linux isa waste of good bussiness for yu :)
<nomasteryoda> oooh, nice
<nomasteryoda> maybe a virus would do that
<tfh> jimmyy, oui mais il faut parler anglais ici
<nomasteryoda> ESR wants one that does
<thoreauputic> tfh: pas toujours :)
<nomasteryoda> Pluk: but it makes people like me =)
<tfh> thoreauputic, lol i always thought talking in language other than english on general irc channels was rude,
<Pluk> :D
<thoreauputic> tfh: yeah I guess ;)
<jimmyy> C'est juste un petit soucis avec nautilus... allons vite fais sur le canal french alors ? je suis plus  l'aise en francais...
<tfh> jimmyy c koi l canal french ?
<thoreauputic> jimmyy: yeah, #ubuntu-fr peut-etre
<jimmyy> un canal pour l'occasion :)
<tfh> k gogogo #ubuntu-fr
* Pluk is going to bed
<aroman> hey. I just installed ubuntu on a second computer. How can I configure it to share the printer that's already configured on my main system?
<Pluk> nite all!
<pestilence> aroman: ipp
<pestilence> aroman: cups/ipp
<aroman> pestilence, how do I do that?
<pestilence> something like ipp://machine.address.here/printers/printer-name-goes-here
<tfh> good night everyone
<aroman> pestilence, ah... and what should I select for the driver?
<aroman> my printer's model name?
<pestilence> aroman: the driver for your printer, of course
<aroman> ok
<jimmyy> Please : i can't open a file with nautilus
<very> pestilence: I have somewhat the same problem. I can't print to my Ubuntu samba server from my Ubuntu workstation? My print jobs just seem to dissappear.
<pestilence> very: why are you using samba
<jimmyy> because the mime is html, but my file is php
<pestilence> very: do you have CUPS installed on the server?  use ipp
<very> pestilence: well I have my wife's Windows machine which prints just fine to my Samba server.
<aroman> pestilence, well I did what you suggested. But I cannot print to my printer. It shows up as Paused... :( weird...
<ions> if I want to run a command from the gnome menu that requres me to be su how do I do it?
<pestilence> ions: open up a terminal and type "sudo (command)"
<ions> yes I know
<pestilence> aroman: is the printer paused :)
<aroman> pestilence, :) no it isn't... the job doesn't show up here (where the printer is installed)
<ions> but I have an app that others will sue from my machine that requires to be run as root
<ions> I don't want to give my pass for them to use it
<pestilence> very: nevertheless, i think ipp is a preferable solution
<pestilence> very: you could look in your samba logs if you really want to figure out what's going on with samba
<aroman> pestilence, which doesn't work in some cases :(
<pestilence> aroman: perhaps a peek in the cups log would give some insight
<very> Pestilence: that might help. I read somewhere on the web that I might need to have a user set up on my server with the same username and password as the Ubuntu workstation. Does this make any sense?
<pestilence> aroman: maybe you need to tell cups to listen on a different network interface?
<pestilence> very: yes, that makes sense
<pestilence> very: well....
<johnnybezak> has someone got a vanilla sources.list file that i could copy?
<pestilence> very: how did you set up the windows machine?
<pestilence> very: did it require a password?
<very> pestilence: With windows machines you just add a printer and search the network for the Samba printer. It works every time.
<pestilence> ions: perhaps you should look into setuid?
<ions> ok
<pestilence> very: interesting...
<very> pestilence: when I do this on the Ubuntu workstation the printer can be seen and seems to setup fine but the jobs don't print.
<pestilence> very: and what shows up in the logs?
<very> pestilence: I'm such a newbie I've never used logs. I may have to. the problem may have something to do with passwords.
<pestilence> very: the logs should give you a very good idea about that
<pestilence> very: look around in /var/log/samba or similar
<elec> how do i create a boot disk in ubuntu?
<very> pestilence: do you think Linux requires a user on the server which I could then use that user name and password to print.
<very> pestilence: if I remember right it asks for a password but none of mine worked.
<pestilence> aroman: so, i think you might need to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf...look for the section marked "Network Options"
<pestilence> very: it depends on how samba is setup
<thoreauputic> elec: mkboot
<pestilence> very: if there is a user on the server with the same username as the username on the machine you are printing from, then you should log in as that user on the server and type "smbpasswd"
<pestilence> that may fix it
<thoreauputic> elec: I haven't tried it with a 2.6 kernel - it might not fit, don't know - worth a try
<aroman> pestilence, I tried setting the Listen directive... I added my IP address:631 but that did not fix it :(
<pestilence> aroman: in mine, i have Port 631 and #Listen 127.0.0.1:631 (note this is commented out)
<pestilence> aroman: did you restart cups?
<elec> thanks thoreauputic
<pestilence> aroman: i think that is all you have to do...
<aroman> pestilence, I did restart cups... I'll try it the way you have it setup..
<aroman> so then it should be ipp://192.168.2.121/printers/DeskJet-3820?
<pestilence> aroman: yes
<aroman> okie..
<pestilence> aroman: you can also look at http://localhost:631/printers and see what that says (on the print server)
<very> pestilence: "smbpasswd" I thought I might have to look into that command some more. I'm still spinning my wheels but this should give me some direction
<johnnybezak> can someone help me out I'm trying to install mplayer for ppc, i have multiverse available and the fonts and skins packages show up, but when I try and install them it says that mplayer (which is a dependancy of the fonts) cant be installed. can anyone help?
<pestilence> very: basically, your samba password is most likely not synced with your /etc/passwd password...the "smbpasswd" command sets the samba password
<pestilence> johnnybezak: in my experience, it is better to install mplayer from source
<pestilence> johnnybezak: or use xine
<johnnybezak> pestilence: i've tried installing from source, and i get make errors :P
<pestilence> johnnybezak: what are the errors?  you probably need to install some -dev packages
<aroman> pestilence, hmm it still doesn't print :(
<eclipse> fff
<pestilence> libx11-dev libgtk-dev libpng12-dev for starters
<Ronald> installing ubuntu right now on a p2-350
<pestilence> aroman: :-(  did you look in the logs?  /var/log/cups/error_log
<johnnybezak> pestilence: i'm not sure will it be logged somewhere or will i have to try and make it again?
<very> pestilence: I wondered why windows doesn't seem to care but Linux requires smbpasswd.
<aroman> pestilence, I will look now
<pestilence> johnnybezak: it should tell you when you type "./configure"
<johnnybezak> ok hold on
<johnnybezak> pestilence: i can't remember getting any configure errors, just when i typed make it didn't work
<pestilence> very: that i'm not sure of.
<aroman> pestilence, Unable to get printer status (client-error-forbidden)
<pestilence> johnnybezak: oh.
<aroman> pestilence, that's what's in there..
<eclipse> kff
<aroman> pestilence, so I guess cups isnt' sharing the printer? :S
<johnnybezak> pestilence: yeah sux
<very> aroman: pestilence has been helping me with my printing problem. My problem sure sounds a lot like yours
<pestilence> aroman: whoops, there is something i forgot...sorry
<aroman> pestilence, ?
<Bandit> johnnybezak your trying to install mplayer?
<pestilence> aroman: look under <Location /printers> in cups.conf
<aroman> very, you are trying to use samba aren't you?
<johnnybezak> Bandit: yeah and struggling
<pestilence> cupsd.conf
<delltony> hi can anyone recommend a download manager for ubuntu that will work with flashgot?
<pestilence> Allow From 192.168.2.*
<Bandit> johnnybezak your using ubuntu?
<pestilence> aroman: that is almost certainly the problem
<aroman> pestilence, <Location /printers> is commented out :(
<very> oroman: yes the printer seems fine but the print jobs just don't print.
<joeblow1234> If I have compiled something from source a few months ago, and don't know how to remove all of the files it installed, is it safe to compile and install a new version overtop of the old version?
<johnnybezak> Bandit: yeah 4.1 ppc
<Tuxicity> delltony, Downloader for X
<Bandit> johnnybezak have you tried to install using synaptic
<aroman> pestilence, ok so I uncommented it, and added the line you suggested... I'll try that
<pestilence> aroman: good
<very> aroman: I'm sure I could install a local printer and it would work fine but I just can't print to my Ubuntu server.
<thoreauputic> pestilence: this sounds absurdly obscure - how is the average user supposed to know this kind of stuff ? grrrr
<pestilence> thoreauputic: ?
<aroman> pestilence, what do YOU have under <Location /printer> ? any Order Allow,Deny stuff?
<delltony> i have tried d4x but for some reason i keep getting gdk-critical erros
<johnnybezak> Bandit: when i look in synaptic mplayer itself doesnt show up, the fonts and skins do but thats it
<delltony> any idea on that Tuxicity ?
<pestilence> <Location /printers>
<pestilence> Order Deny,Allow
<pestilence> Deny From All
<pestilence> Allow From 127.0.0.1
<pestilence> Allow From 192.168.100.*
<pestilence> </Location>
<Tuxicity> delltony, Im on Warty. Are u on Hoary? It works well for me on Warty...
<thoreauputic> pestilence: I mean, setting up network printing should be easier - no criticism of your knowledge :)
<pestilence> thoreauputic: i agree...
<delltony> yeah i'm running array 5
<eclipse> anyone in here knows any good P2P apps?
<ions> nicotine
<delltony> but did you install any gtk packages?
<pestilence> thoreauputic: there may be a more user-friendly way, i'm just going with what i did...
<ions> giFT
<Bandit> johnnybezak take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org, you may have to edit your sources
<aroman> pestilence, all right Thanks :)
<JDahl> eclipse, rsync, scp...
<pestilence> aroman: work?
<delltony> cause it appears that it doesn't work with anything higher than 2.4.1
<aroman> pestilence, bingo :D printer started printing :D
<pestilence> aroman: cool
<johnnybezak> Bandit: will do
<aroman> pestilence, thanks a lot man :)
<delltony> and gaim 2.2 uses 2.6
<SiRrUs> good evening people
<pestilence> aroman: np
<Tuxicity> delltony, gtk packages? no way, just d4x, Firefox and flashgot, man!
<monoxide> :( xfree didnt fix my segfault problems...
<delltony> hm any chance you can find the version your running of d4x and maybe the path to the deb file?
* Bandit thinks poor old SiRrUs doesnt get it...We dont share greetings here
<aroman> pestilence, what's weird though is that it prints in colour, even though I tell it not to :(
<pestilence> aroman: hmmm...
<Tuxicity> delltony, d4x 2.5.0rc4
<very> aroman: what did you do to get the printer finally to work? Help
<delltony> oh i'm running 2.5.0rel-1
<bluefoxicy> is amd64 supposed to be much more unstable than x86
<bluefoxicy> and are my own home brewn kernels supposed to be a half order of magnitude stabler?
<aroman> very, edited <Location /printers>, removed Listen directive added Port 631 in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<delltony> interesting do me a favor please Tuxicity
<aroman> very, then added printer as ipp://ip.add.ress/printers/DeskJet-3820
<zyme> does the knoppix live cd have qt-parted on it?
<aroman> :)
<delltony> in the shell type d4x and tell me if you get any gdk-critical error
<aroman> pestilence, nm... I think gnome-cups-manager only prints in colour...
<pestilence> aroman: that doesn't sound right
<zyme> i made my /var partition only 5 gb and it is already full
<zyme> which is kind of puzzling
<aroman> pestilence, no it doesn't :(
<pestilence> what do you know...  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#networkprinter
<aroman> pestilence, I wish that they didn't remove the web interface... I liked it :(
<pestilence> very: that should get you going
<pestilence> aroman: i'm sure you can re-enable it
<Tuxicity> delltony, none
<aroman> pestilence, dammit :( I was looking there.. :(
<aroman> pestilence, in the wiki, I mean
<delltony> intersting
<delltony> i think it has somethign to do with the gtk i'm running seriously
<pestilence> /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.debian.gz
<pestilence>  adduser cupsys shadow
<pestilence> that will re-enable the web interface
<Tuxicity> delltony, I'm no expert, but works great on stable Ubuntu
<zyme> hahaha my /var/log directory is 4v4 gb
<zyme> err 4.4
<zyme> this cant be right
<dolson> so after a reboot, it works just fine.
<delltony> well do you happent o know what version of gtk+ your running
<aroman> pestilence, :) or sudo vigr :P
<delltony> i'm gonna guess 2.4.1 on warty
<pestilence> aroman: sure.
<zyme> my syslog is over a gigabyte in size
<zyme> can i delete that
<aroman> pestilence, excellent :D I now configured it not to use colour :D
<zyme> ?
<pestilence> aroman: cool
<Tuxicity> delltony, gtk is 2.4.10-1ubuntu1
<delltony> ok i believe that is the issue
<delltony> cause the lastest version of gtk is 2.6..
<delltony> and i'm running it maybe i should downgrade
<Tuxicity> delltony, for only 1 app, i would rather correct d4x!
<delltony> i agree with you on that
<delltony> i'm jus twondering if thats the issue though
* pestilence is headed out
<ions> pestilence: I've searched the forums and haven't found how I'd use setuid to solve my prob
<ions> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=79760#post79760 so I wrote my own post :\
<very> aroman: are you using samba. I see you set up an ipp: printer?
<pestilence> ions: i'm not really sure either.  it was just a blind stab in the dark :)
<ions> heh
<Tuxicity> delltony, the latest d4x semms to be 2.5.0rel1.4.10
<pestilence> http://www.iss.net/security_center/advice/OS/UNIX/setuid/default.htm
<pestilence> and of course, man setuid
<Tuxicity> delltony, from the Ubuntu Backports though
<delltony> 1.4.10
<delltony> hmm
<delltony> i have 2.5.0rel1
<ions> $ man setuid
<ions> No manual entry for setuid
<pestilence> ah
<Tuxicity> delltony, i would updgrade d4x instead of downgrading gtk!!
<pestilence> well, anyways, it is something you change with chmod
<ions> I tried that first :)
<delltony> no upgrade available unless i build from source
<Tuxicity> delltony, also does d4x start ok (not from flashgot)
<delltony> d4x-2.5.0final.tar.gz  i think is the latest greatest
<pestilence> here you go
<pestilence> http://www.geocities.com/tipsforlinux/articles/028.html
<pestilence> under SUID bit
<dolson> Ronald: if you are still around, the NVidia driver works fine... pretty easily too. it wasn't working for me because (I assume) I installed it and upgraded at the same time, and then didn't reboot into the upgraded kernel (I was still on a default install). Anyhow, if that isn't it, then I don't know what fixed it, but it's working after a reboot... Windows-style ;)
<bob2> hah, geocities
<pestilence> ions: so i misspoke, what i meant was SUID, not setuid
<pestilence> ions: they represent the same idea, but are different ways of using it
<ions> I think I figured it out pestilence
<pestilence> ions: oh?
<ions> chmod 4755 /path/to/program
<very> Aroman: I was wondering if you were using Samba?
<pestilence> ions: yes, i think that should do nicely
<ions> :(
<ions> failed
<pestilence> what are the permissions on the exec. now?
<Ronald> ok thanks for the info dolson
<ions> ifp-now they're 4755
<ions> since I just set it
<very> pestilence: Thanks very much for the help. I'll go back and try some things. What throws me is that windows machines work fine but Linux machines are just a little different.
<ions> -rwsr-xr-x    1 500      500         17143 2005-02-13 15:32 /usr/bin/ifp-gnome
<Ronald> downloading the updates after the install now
<dolson> Ronald: you're installing Ubuntu now? :)
<Ronald> what shouild be the next step after i upgrade it
<Ronald> yeap
<dolson> is the install done already?
<pestilence> ions: maybe it needs sgid too?
<pestilence> very: np, good luck...
<pestilence> ions: is 500 root?
<ions> yeah I guess
<bob2> ions: you know you can let other users use sudo, too, right?
<ions> I don't get much of this permissions stuff
<bob2> and only let them run certain programs with it, etc.
<Tuxicity> Anyone knows what command Nautilus uses to burn an .ISO?
<ions> bob2: I don't want that
<pestilence> ions: chown root:root /usr/bin/ifp-gnome
<ions> I just want this app to run from the gnome menu w/o asking for a thing
<Ronald> not yet
<bob2> er, ok then
<monoxide> winex has not even released a proper beta release yet?
<bob2> #cedega
<bl4cks4ils> is there a ubuntu ppc chat?
<bob2> the ubuntu ppc support channel is here
<thoreauputic> bob2: do you know if "ordinary" users are welcome to attend the Ubuntu conf in Sydney in April, and would we need to register?
<pestilence> ions: and chmod a+s /usr/bin/ifp-gnome
<akira> Hmm, still having problems with my cd drives
<bob2> thoreauputic: you're welcome to come along, but "conference" is probably not the best word for it
<bob2> thoreauputic: more like "week long hackfest"
<ions> pestilence: what I'm trying to run is a script
<bl4cks4ils> bob2: what is a flash plugin i can use for ubuntu ppc?
<thoreauputic> *grin* OK thanks
<ions> if that makes a difference
<dolson> nvidia-settings needs a nice easy way to configure dual-monitors
<bob2> thoreauputic: but if that's what you're interested in, or just to hang out a bit, come along
<akira> I can't figure out why gnome won't automount them
<dolson> or even just a way, not even easy or nice
<bob2> thoreauputic: there's fun amongst the work ;)
<pestilence> ions: i don't know...it might if the script executes executables that are not suid
<bob2> bl4cks4ils: there's only the swf-player one, afaik, which doesn't work very well
<thoreauputic> bob2: I just thought I might learn something :)
<bob2> thoreauputic: oh, plenty of that, too
<pestilence> http://www.homepage.montana.edu/~unixuser/051602/SUID.html
<bl4cks4ils> bob2 is it in the universe?
<pestilence>  Thomas Akin's Seven Rules for Safe SUID Programming
<pestilence>    1. Do not use SUID shell scripts.
<bl4cks4ils> i installed gplflash but it doesn't work very wel
<bl4cks4ils> l
<pestilence> Never use SUID C-shell scripts.
<pestilence> :)
<bob2> pestilence: Linux doesn't let you use setuid scripts at all
<Dr_willis> bob2,  thats what i was thinking.
<Dr_willis> can a perl script be suid?
<pestilence> bob2: ah.  good to know.  perhaps you should help ion :)
<bob2> Dr_willis: no scripts at all
<Dr_willis> or tcl, or python?
<bob2> Dr_willis: you can use perlsuid for it, but I beleive it's deprecated
<Dr_willis> bob2,  dident think so either. :P wasent sure.
<bob2> I think the general answer is "use sudo".
<pestilence> bob2: that does sound like the better solution
* Dr_willis does the sudo shuffle.
<pam> <pam> concretamente linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8
<pam> <pam> q debo hacer para q me cree una carpeta llamada linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3?
<ions> I just want the app to work from the gnome menu w/o asking for anything! why is that so hard?
<bob2> pam: this is an english channel, sorry.  try #ubuntu-es
<bob2> ions: it's not
<ions> then I should be doing it by now
<bob2> add a line to /etc/sudoers for it
<bob2> edit the command in the menu
<bob2> done
<Besttechie> Hi - How can I uninstall a perl mod?
<ions> ugh
<ions> man sudoers is freaking long
<ions> and 80% of it is greek to me
<bob2> ions: what command do you want to run?
<bob2> no, no, 80% of it is BNF ;-)
<bob2> Besttechie: which module?
<ions> ifp-gnome
<ions> it's a script
<Besttechie> xmms:perl
<crimsun> monoxide: sorry, was called away by work. Any luck?
<bob2> Besttechie: remove the libxmms-perl package, I guess, using whatever package management tool you normally use
<Besttechie> Ok, is that all I would need to do?
<Besttechie> bob2: I didn't use apt-get, though.
<bob2> ions: ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/ifp-gnome
<bob2> or so
<ions> bob2: Cmnd_Alias     IFP-GNOME = /usr/bin/ifp-gnome
<bob2> Besttechie: then follow the instructions that came with it
<monoxide> crimsun, with what part?
<ions> oh
<bob2> Besttechie: there's probably no easy way to remove it then
<bob2> (this is why people like using package managers)
<crimsun> monoxide: I suppose the xmms problem, ultimately
<Besttechie> haha, yea/
<nomasteryoda> crimsun: were you the one who put together the mplayer for hoary?
<ions> still failed bob2
<nomasteryoda> the site that is
<ions> do I have to run the command as sudo still?
<bob2> ions: er, of course
<bob2> ions: sudo /usr/bin/ifp-gnome
<Besttechie> bob2, anywhere you think i should start? or you have no idea?
<monoxide> xmms still doesnt work, im assuming wine still doesnt work, but i fixed my sound problems by going back to xfree instead of xorg
<ions> YES!
<ions> finally
<ions> TY
<ions> now bed!!
<monoxide> im going to just settle with beep, and im checking out winex
<bob2> so, it is easy
<ions> in hindsight yeah
<bob2> Besttechie: it might have an uninstall make target or something
<ions> but isn't everything easy in hindsight? ;)
<bl4cks4ils> bob2 i installed the plugin, where can i find it?
<bob2> bl4cks4ils: how do you mean?
<bl4cks4ils> i need to locate it for konq to recognize it, what dir should i add to konqs plugins?
<bob2> dpkg -L name_of_package | grep lib
<bob2> that should be a hint
<neypo> if im moving the /boot/ partition to a new partition, do i have to do anything special to point dpkg to the new partition
<inc_> sup room
<bob2> dpkg doesn't care
<bob2> just copy everything across and mount it
<neypo> ok thanks
<bob2> but why are you putting it on a seperate dir?
<inc_> anyone know where to find some good torrent links?
<nomasteryoda> neypo: make sure /etc/fstab points to the right /dev/hdX
<neypo> its a question for my brother
<neypo> not me
<neypo> hehe
<bob2> ions: cdimage.ubuntu.com has links for Ubuntu CD image torrents
<bob2> ions: if you mean something else, you're on the wrong IRC network
<ions> I don't think you mean me
<inc_> kool bob
<ions> :)
<bob2> er, right
<bob2> silly tab completion
<bob2> also my laziness
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: do you mean the backport for warty? yes.
<nomasteryoda> crimsun: cool
<nomasteryoda> was wondering
<monoxide> where are you supposed to download winex from?
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<crimsun> monoxide: ok, sound problem is related to esd->polypaudio, I'm guessing.
<bob2> monoxide: www.transgaming.com, after they bill your credit card
<bob2> or paypal, maybe
<monoxide> i thought winex was the free version of cedega :/
<crimsun> monoxide: which [extra]  xmms plugins do you have installed?
<monoxide> crimsun, none
<bob2> monoxide: no
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: np
<bob2> winex is the old name for cedega, apparently
<Ronald> you can find winex on a bittorrent site
<nomasteryoda> crimsun: just mean a hearty thank you
<Ronald> and cedega
<akira> Anyone know of a good xmms visulisation?
<monoxide> Ronald, if i was going to do that i might as well get cedega
<bob2> Ronald: copyright violation is off-topic here
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: 10-4
<nomasteryoda> akira: goom
<nomasteryoda> is pretty cool
<monoxide> crimsun, probably, but like i said i have no idea what, since moving back to xfree has fixed it
<akira> hmm, when i downloaded goom it didn't let me go fullscreen
<akira> otherwise yeah it is good
<nomasteryoda> akira: think there is a setting file
<nomasteryoda> for that
<nomasteryoda> i used to do it when i used winders and then on linux
<nomasteryoda> been too busy to think about visualizations
<akira> nomasteryoda: oh well ill check that out
<nomasteryoda> try man goom
<monoxide> does anyone know any other _FREE_ wine alternatives?
<Ronald> there arent any
<bob2> monoxide: er, wine itself is Free
<nomasteryoda> monoxide: free?
<monoxide> i know, but wine wont run for some reason
<heyrhett> apt is not letting me upgrade firefox
<bob2> heyrhett: "not letting"?
<bl4cks4ils> is snl a repeat tonight?
<heyrhett> i'm trying a lot of things
<monoxide> heyrhett, maybe because there are no updates for firefox on apt yet?
<heyrhett> i have version 0.9.3
<bob2> bah
<bob2> if you're using warty, that's the latest available version
<bob2> warty = stable = not changing = no new versions
<heyrhett> isn't 1 out?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> but it came out after warty did
<heyrhett> you said if i'm using warty, i'm using the latest available
<monoxide> heyrhett, you could update to hoary...
<heyrhett> what's hoary?
<heyrhett> isn't there some way to get a new firefox with warty?
<monoxide> not really
<heyrhett> i didn't know the distro could stop me like that
<monoxide> hoary is the next verion of ubuntu after warty
<heyrhett> why can't i have whatever version i want?
<crimsun> heyrhett: absolutely nothing's stopping you from using whatever version you wish. Then again, nothing's stopping you from shooting yourself in the face, either...
<monoxide> you can... if you want to manually compile firefox yourself
<heyrhett> apt-get is topping me
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: if you want to bypass the package manager, you can install the binary from mozilla.org
<crimsun> heyrhett: it is _highly_ recommended that you try one of the Hoary Array images if you'd like to have new versions of packages
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: apt isn't doing anything to you - just use google and some common sense
<ubernoob> heyrhett: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<crimsun> heyrhett: please see the last field in the topic
<heyrhett> hoary isn't stable though?
<heyrhett> anyone here use hoary?
<monoxide> or see ubuntuguide.org for info on how to update warty to hoary
* monoxide sighs
<monoxide> not that is always the best way to go
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: of course they do ;/
<monoxide> most of us?
<crimsun> I use both Warty and Hoary.
<monoxide> i do
<monoxide> hoary is as stable as the packages that are installed
<monoxide> for the most part it is stable
<heyrhett> i didn't realize the package manager was that dependant
<ubernoob> heyrhett: follow the instructions in the link. then you can update firefox
<crimsun> heyrhett: the package manager uses the configuration you tell it to
<heyrhett> yeah, couldn't i just use a hoary package manager?
<thoreauputic> heyrhett: it isn't magic you know
<heyrhett> btw, these names sound like STD themed.  Hoary, warty.  I'm sure that's been brought up
<monoxide> heyrhett, it is only dependant because you have told it to look at the packages that are available for warty.
* thoreauputic is losing patience... time to be silent
<heyrhett> well, i didn't tell it, but warty did.  i guess it was my fault at least indirectly
<monoxide> yea, i was kinda disturbed by the name hoary myself...
<heyrhett> The next version is herpy
<nomasteryoda> herpy hoar hog?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<heyrhett> Crabby
<ubernoob> anyone knows the diffrence between ESD and ALSA?
<monoxide> hmmm... the root console link in Applications is no longer working...
<crimsun> ubernoob: alsa is a backend. it communicates with the hardware. esd uses alsa.
<monoxide> just use ESD, trust me on this one
<artemis3> hiii heeelp me change refresh and screen resolution, changing XF86config-4 did nothing :(
<crimsun> ubernoob: most applications in warty are configured to use esd, since it provides an implementation of multiplexing sounds
<ubernoob> crimsun: thanks. thats what im trying to fix. multiple sounds
<monoxide> WTH??? apt-cache show purity-off
<bob2> monoxide: so?
<artemis3> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 never asks screen resolution or refresh...
* monoxide thinks some people have too much time
<artemis3> gnome is essencially unusuable at 640x480...
<JDahl> artemis3, arent most WMs?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: hehe - should be marked "essential" , not "optional"  ;-)
<monoxide> lol
* monoxide thinks he has too much time anyway....
<speel> hey any ubuntu devs out there?
<monoxide> doing "apt-cache search sex"
<thoreauputic> speel: no, it happened spontaneously and automagically
<speel> ??
<akira> hmm, should i attempt to upgrade to hoary on dialup?
<speel> lol
<bob2> akira: can you leave it running for 24 hours?
<monoxide> akira, i did, it took about a week...
<thoreauputic> speel: feeble attempt at humour, pay no attention
<speel> ah ok :P lol
<monoxide> thoreauputic, thats how my computer seems to fix itself
<akira> are you able to start and stop through synaptic?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: someone should write a book on the mystical behaviour of operating systems...
<nomasteryoda> brb
<artemis3> JDahl wmaker is just fine... but this crappy monitor can do 1024x768 horizontal 30-50 vertical 50-130 xfree and gnome sticks at 640x480 wth???
<monoxide> thoreauputic, they would make a whole bunch....
<monoxide> my mp3 player recently killed itself, and over about 2 hours it managed to fix itself...
* thoreauputic considers writing it himself
<itga_> Hi All, How can I do same thing with mkinitrd --preload=module on RH?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: you see? Even a resurrection myth! Theology of IT!
<monoxide> lol
<bl4cks4ils> can i open a .bin file?
<eclipse> how do u edit the Applications menu?
<thoreauputic> bl4cks4ils: if you are good at reading binary, why not/
<jcsston> hi
<artemis3> -_-
<monoxide> thoreauputic, he must be...
<bob2> itga_: er, are you using Ubuntu or Debian?
<eclipse> does anyon know?
<bob2> eclipse: no warty?
<eclipse> no
<eclipse> i forgot the command to get to the applications menu to edit the links
<eclipse> can someone help me out please
<jcsston> how can I change the refresh rate for my CRT in Ubuntu Linux? I tried the screen resolution tool and it reports the refresh rate is 76Hz, but it looks like 60Hz and my monitor reports it's at 60Hz.
<artemis3> thats my same problem and they wont help me
<artemis3> damn thing stuck at 60hz 640x480
<thoreauputic> won't? A bit strong I think...
<jcsston> I have 1024x768, but 60Hz is killer on my eyes
<Ronald> how do i kill the xserver to update the nvidia driver?
<crimsun> artemis3: I'm assuming you're using Warty?
<artemis3> yes
<Tuxicity> eclipse, did you edit your XF86Config-4 file?
<monoxide> Ronald, ctrl-alt-backspace
<crimsun> Ronald: no need, just follow the directions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> Ronald: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
* statico boggles the synaptics driver failing to load on his powerbook
<thoreauputic> Ronald: follow crimsun's advice :)
<daniels> powerbooks do not have synaptics touchpads
<statico> oh.
<_blue> so i got my wireless card installed, ndiswrapper didnt want to work with it in mandrake, so i installed ubuntu, it found the card by default, however, when i setup a wireless connection in the network config, it doesnt show the ar5212 as one of the options....
<_blue> how do i get it to work?
<daniels> or, they may well be made by synaptics, but they don't follow the standard synaptics protocol
<statico> daniels: think it's still possible to get some kind of scrolling action with the touchpad?
<statico> ah ha.
<artemis3> i wanted to use xf86config but the cant find the "via" driver..
<Besttechie> Hi - what to do for a cc: command not found?
<artemis3> need gcc
<thoreauputic> Besttechie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Besttechie> ok, ty
<someguy32> I've got a quick question. What is the difference between Gnoppix and Live Ubuntu? Why was Gnoppix created if there was already a Live Ubuntu distro?
<_blue> isnt ubuntu live based off morphix?
<artemis3> s3 unichrome... that might do ill try with xf86config :p
<bob2> _blue: in warty, yes
<bob2> someguy32: gnoppix predates ubuntu
<_blue> bob2: i hear the att5200g wireless lan card automatically works with ubuntu outta the box....
<_blue> is that true?
<bob2> I have no idea
<delltony> dang anyone besides me catchin hell with d4x and hoary?
<bob2> but if it has Free drivers, probably
<daniels> statico: don't think so, sorry
<statico> argle
<nomasteryoda> _blue:  i just ordered 2 wireless att g cards
<nomasteryoda> they have atheros chipset
<nomasteryoda> out of box working with linux
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu, suse, etc.
<nomasteryoda> later kernels that is
<nomasteryoda> 2.6
<speel> when hoary comes out will you be able to upgrade via apt-get?
<speel> like would you have to change your pkg sources?
<jdub> yes
<spacepopeye> what's the bash copy command?
<thoreauputic> cp
<spacepopeye> thanks
<bob2> (that's not bash, it's a seperate command)
<spacepopeye> As long as it works. :P
<speel> any one here running hoary?
<MyNameIsChris> Is it normal for cpu load to always be at 100%, in Fedora it sat at 3% all the time
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<bob2> speel: best to just ask your question
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: what does 'top' say is using all the cpu?
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: no, not normal
<MyNameIsChris> omfg, nano
<MyNameIsChris> lol
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: ru the `top` command
<speel> just want to know if hoary is stable enough to upgrade at its current status
<thoreauputic> *run
<Ronald> whats the command to edit the modules file
<MyNameIsChris> kill time
<bob2> Ronald: what are you trying to do?
<Ronald> edit the modules to load the nvidia driver
<bob2> Ronald: sudo nano /etc/modules
<omniscient> hey i have added the following line to my fstab, but im unsure how to make it mount so normal users can access the disk, if someone could help it would be great: /dev/hdb5       /media/ntfs     ntfs    ro,users        0       0
<omniscient> any ideas?
<MyNameIsChris> That's better, nano wasn't even open
<bob2> omniscient: umask=002 in the options field
<omniscient> ok thanks alot :)
<MyNameIsChris> I just had to kill the pid but nano wasn't open
<omniscient> that works great thanks again bob2
<bob2> MyNameIsChris: it was open, but perhaps not visible
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: nano was using 100% cpu? Weird!
<MyNameIsChris> 99%
<MyNameIsChris> I know
<omniscient> 1 more question about nautilus is it possible to make it so when you click a folder it shows the contents of the new folder in the same window, rather than making a whole new window ?
<omniscient> i cant find anything in preferences..
<bob2> yes, it's there in the preferences
<thoreauputic> browser mode?
<omniscient> file management preferences?
<omniscient> ah ok
<omniscient> browser thanks
<Besttechie> Where can I setup ssh on ubuntu?
<ubernoob> Besttechie: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubernoob> Has anyone been able to set multiple sounds? I have tried to follow this howto without luck: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<Besttechie> ty
<defkewl> hi there
<ljlane> ubernoob: that only works for alsa enabled applications. But you can use aoss for some that use OSS.
<techn9ne> how does muine comapre to rythmbox?
<techn9ne> is it worth downloading, compiling ?
<Amaranth> compiling? sudo apt-get install muine
<Amaranth> muine is just a player
<techn9ne> doesnt work
<thoreauputic> techn9ne: I tried, but it requires mono libraries etc I think - I couldn't be bothered with the download
<ljlane> ubernoob, actually forget what I said. esd is a bit different.
<Amaranth> do you have universe enabled?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: not available in warty
<sleeper> hi
<sleeper> can i write in a ntfs partition?
<ubernoob> ljlane: i'll probably have to wait for warty then...
<Amaranth> ah
* Amaranth only used warty for about 3 days
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: oops - appears it *is* there in warty - sorry
<SuperLag> I'm beginning to think that AMD64 isn't worth the trouble...
<techn9ne> not unless you have more than 4gb. of ram
<techn9ne> 64 bit is way over rated
<Amaranth> SuperLag: It's overhyped but still good.
<SuperLag> too much stuff is broken :/
<sleeper> can u help me please?
<sleeper> can i write in a ntfs partition?
<error_29> good evening folks.  Can anybody tell me how to get my presario laptop to go into suspend mode, or at least turn off its backlight, when I close the lid?
<jdub> SuperLag: you can always run the 32 bit distro on amd64
<jdub> the chips are bollockingly fast
<techn9ne> sleeper: yes but not reliabley
<Amaranth> sleeper: No, not really. There are a couple of exceptions but they are mostly worthless.
<Amaranth> You can edit a file as long as you don't change it's size. That's about the only NTFS support I've seen.
* thoreauputic corrects himself: he tried to install muine with alien without success - but it shows in apt-cache show muine 
<ubernoob> sleeper: it depends on your kernel. You couldn't with the old ones, but i think the new one have full ntfs support. do a quick google seacrh. then you will find out for sure
<daniels> as jdub said -- the athlon64 chips are absolutely screamingly fast, no matter what mode you run them in.
<daniels> my athlonxp 2400+ built x in around 2h; my athlon64 3500+ can do it in a touch under 45min.
<Amaranth> ubernoob: Not full support, just support that won't destroy the NTFS partition (and can't change the size of a file).
<techn9ne> i dunno i have a athlon 1500 that ive never seen a need for smething faster
<techn9ne> nothing takes any time
<techn9ne> except maybe compiling which i never do
<ubernoob> Amaranth: ok. thought they had fixed that
<heero> then, dont exit the complete support of amd64?
<heero> and only you use the 32bit compatibility
<heero> exist*
<techn9ne> you can use 32 bit apps in 64 mode right?
<techn9ne> what is 64 bit mode... 64 bit compiled kernel?
<daniels> 64-bit kernel, 64-bit apps
<heero> :O
<techn9ne> can you not run 32 bit apps in 64 bit kernel?
<techn9ne> or it is all one or all the other?
<bob2> you need a kernel that supports both
<spacepopeye> How do I change folder access permissions?
<heero> chmod
<techn9ne> sounds like too much of a pain
<heero> man chmod for more info
<Amaranth> if you use a 64-bit kernel ndiswrapper won't work
<thoreauputic> and man chown
<thoreauputic> for ownership
<ubernoob> gentoo might bee a good distro if you are using 64-bit. then you can compile everything yourself
<bob2> ubernoob: and if you use ubuntu, you have all the same applications pre-built for you
<heero> yes
<Agabus> is there any reason for me to download the array 5 iso, when i have array 4 installed?
<bob2> only if you want to help test it
<ubernoob> bob2: working with 64 bit also?
<techn9ne> Agabus: i think you can just apt-get dist-upgrade
<Agabus> bob2 - yeh, i wanna help test it
<Agabus> techn9ne - are u sure?
<techn9ne> no
<techn9ne> you should be able to though
<techn9ne> maybe you have to change apt sources
<Agabus> to what?
<techn9ne> if you can upgrade from warty to hoary you should be able to upgrade hoary as alphas come out
<Agabus> yeh i figured so
<techn9ne> i have no idea. i dont use hoary.
<techn9ne> i only have 1 system
<bob2> ubernoob: er? the amd64 port is an amd64 64-bit port
<Agabus> oh k
<Agabus> is there anyone else here that would know?
<thoreauputic> someone should inflict a slow and lingering death on the author of the bitchX quit messages...
<techn9ne> ummm youd think... but no one else is piping in so try asking in forums
<Amaranth> Agabus: You can just dist-upgrade. Actually it should just need upgrade unless it wants to install new packages.
<daniels> you can dist-upgrade twice a day if you want
<Amaranth> Agabus: dist-upgrade daily if you like adventure
<Amaranth> i was doing it 5 times a day :P
<techn9ne> make sure you apt-get update first
<Agabus> what exactly does dist-upgrade do? just upgrade any packages that have been updated in the repo's that i have installed?
<Amaranth> Agabus: upgrade won't install new packages or remove packages
<Amaranth> dist-upgrade will do that in order to upgrade all your installed packages to the latest version
<boots> I have no sound in Ubuntu, apparently my AC97 is not installed, can someone help?
<Agabus> k well ill try it
<bob2> boots: that won't be the problem
<boots> Ok, can you help me?
<bob2> boots: ask on the ubuntu-users list
<boots> Is there a way to get my onboard sound going?
<techn9ne> ac97 is supported
<techn9ne> iu had a onboard ac97 sound card that worked out of box
<Agabus> i hope this dist-upgrade fixed my rhythmbox problems
<bob2> the problem isn't anything to do with ac97
<bob2> the problem is probably just a module that wasn't loaded
<boots> How can I log onto ubuntu-users list?
<techn9ne> ubuntuforums.org
<bob2> no
<bob2> use the actual list and ignore the cluelessness of the forums
<BiteMeBill>  Anyone know what lavalite is?
<boots> Ok I will try that, thanks.
<bob2> boots: post to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com including the output of "lsmod", "dmesg" and lspci.
<bob2> ask to be CC'd if you don't want to subscribe
<Agabus> BiteMeBill - u mean lavalamp?
<BiteMeBill> Agabus, no lavalite.  I'm ssh'd into one of my ubuntu machines and it shows it running at the top in the top list.
<boots> Bob: are those commands to be typed into terminal?
<bob2> boots: yes.
<boots> ok thanks
<Agabus> BiteMeBill - oh k, nah sorry mate i don't
<zbowling> sssshh... :-) quick semi illegal script to install java and set it up for you :-) http://www.polystimulus.com/java-install-ubuntu.sh
<ubernoob> anyone knows about a good virtual machine? i have heard of vmware. Is there anyone for free?
<crimsun> ubernoob: if you're on x86, there's Xen.
<bob2> ubernoob: qemu.
<bob2> xen is not a general VM
<zbowling> ubernoob: not to many good ones that are free
<crimsun> true.
<bob2> for instance, you can't run anything but Linux or NetBSD on it
<zbowling> if you want to run windows vmware is nearly the only solution that I've found
<bob2> or qemu.
<bob2> or just using wine.
<nomasteryoda> qemu is nice
<BiteMeBill>  Agabus, I feel dumb now.  Just googled it and it's the screensaver running.  LMAO
<speel> is vmware free?
<nomasteryoda> qemu is
<crimsun> no.
<nomasteryoda> vmware is costly
<techn9ne> speel: no
<thoreauputic> on mac there's mac-on-linux
<ubernoob> i'm just going to try out horay. but array 4 didn't work, so i dont want to screw up my system again
<zbowling> yeah.. ;-) my install script for java should work for a few days until sun rotates the link for the wget command :-)
<techn9ne> ubernoob: try the live cd
<speel> hmm ok
<techn9ne> speel: crossover works good
<zbowling> nomasteryoda: one solution is pick up a key from your local warez sites (you didn't hear it from me...)
<speel> yea i heard good reviews on it
<techn9ne> depends what you are trying to do
<techn9ne> warez smarez... software should be free
<speel> depends
<BiteMeBill>  M$ software should be free since it causes more headaches and problems than anything else.
<nomasteryoda> i own vmware, but really am pushing qemu
<nomasteryoda> it is fast
<techn9ne> i hate what microsoft is doing.... cutting out windows update, activations etc. etc.
<nomasteryoda> BiteMeBill: lol true
<nomasteryoda> techn9ne: the heck with them
<techn9ne> i spend all week fixing stupid windows computers makes live 10x harder
<nomasteryoda> we don't nee them
<nomasteryoda> d
<techn9ne> you treat your customers like crap then they stop becoming customers
<speel> i mean you go to college for 4 years you sepend thousands of dollars learning how to program then when you go out to the world and you try to sell your software to make up for that college money
<techn9ne> i dont you dont. but others do.
<BiteMeBill> techn9ne, I think this new step will get them in some deep water in some court systems.
<nomasteryoda> techn9ne: it pays the bills
<zbowling> vmware dumps on 2.6.x kernels and uses gtk 1.x stuff
<nomasteryoda> zbowling: dumps?
<zbowling> it warns you every 5 minutes that you are bad and you suck and that your children are ugly on 2.6.x kernels
<speel> LOL
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<thoreauputic> zbowling: but - is it true?? ;-)
<zbowling> sometimes.. :-) depends what you got running.. if you half the legacy options enabled in your kernel then its fine
<zbowling> s/half/have half/
<thoreauputic> haha spacepopeye saw my comment on bitchX  :D
<zbowling> i'm one of the official mono developers. most of us run ether NLD or Ubuntu, so I have the VMware stuff down to the letter for the other devs that need to run windows for testing
<speel> hey ive seen articles on osnews about mono what is it  ( in simple terms )
<zbowling> if you have a copy of Windows XP/2003 Volume Licence edition, you won't have any registration issues.. but to get a copy of that you have to work for a major company
* nomasteryoda is away: go away...i'm not here
<jdub> speel: a Free reimplementation of .net
<techn9ne> or more accurately clr
<speel> ah pretty cool :)
<zbowling> speel: its a open source implimentation of the .NET framework.. works on linux, windows, mac, freebsd, etc.. we have 99% of the framework done..
<zbowling> speel: its ran by Miguel de Icaza, the founder of Gnome and Ximian and now under the umbrella of Novell
<speel> oo nice so its high up there :P
<zbowling> also the one who created evelution, gtkhtml, etc..
<jdub> miguel didn't kick off evo personally :)
<JDahl> Someone said about software development that the first 99% can be finished in a few months, the second 99% percent may take years, and the last 99% may never be finished
<boots> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<zbowling> oooh yeah :-) there is also dotGNU for the gnu's version but interest in it is very little since they release under GPL and we release mostly under MIT.X11
<hawke> JDahl: The second 99%
<jdub> boots: ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<hawke> JDahl: you talking about rewrites?
<boots> I have AC97 on board sound, but i don't think it is installed, how can I fix that?
<JDahl> hawke, I guess he was refering the fealing that you're almost done... you just the last mile to go.. then another mile and another
<jdub> boots: cat /proc/asound/cards, what's mentioned there?
<hawke> JDahl: yeah, I suppose.
<Amaranth> yeah, that is why i end up staying up until 4am thinking "almost done, just fix this one last bug"
<boots> "No such file or directory"
<thoreauputic> boots: you sure you typed it right?
<monoxide> what program do i use to make/extract .iso's?
<boots> jdub: "cat /proc/asound/cards" do i need to type sudo before it?
<Tuxicity> monoxide, Nautilus?
<monoxide> can nautilus make iso's? ohhh....
<Tuxicity> monoxide, from files and folders, yes
<alvaro> yo dudes i need help with this ubuntu stuff
<monoxide> can it extract an iso to a folder as well?
<Tuxicity> monoxide, I think so. right-click on file, then click 'extract here'
<monoxide> file-roller seems to be able to handle them anyway :)
<Tuxicity> monoxide, it uses file-roller
<alvaro> This is my problem: .wmv files don't run. In totem all i hear is distorted sound but no video. I installed Mplayer, but it doesn't play videos.. i try to play a video but it would just freeze the computer for some reason. I tried runnign it in root but it ain't working.
<BiteMeBill> boots, It would have said something about permissions if you needed sudo.
<alvaro> any ideas? :P
<boots> It just says No such file or directory
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, Xine plays them fine.
<Tuxicity> alvaro, well u need win32codec
<thoreauputic> alvaro: you followed an mplayer howto? You installed the win codecs?
<alvaro> yea i suppose so. This dude told me that they're suppose to be in the essential thing that came with mplayer :P
<alvaro> i downloaded that shiat :P
<boots> You have to install the codecs as well
<thoreauputic> alvaro: I think you have missing bits...
<BiteMeBill> boots, if your running warty your not alone.  I'm not showing a asound directory either.
<boots> Really?  So do you have onboard sound?
<speel> get totem-xine
<BiteMeBill> The machine that I'm ssh'd into right now does have onboard sound.
<thoreauputic> boots: I have onboard sound and I also have that directory, with the card info in it
<thoreauputic> on warty
<alvaro> i think i already got xine
<alvaro> : \
<roastbill> if anyone can give me some info on setting up nforce2 sound drivers, i would appreciate it greatly.  i have the drivers from nvidia's site
<boots> Does warty have a problem with the nforce2 sound drivers?
<boots> lol
<roastbill> lol
<BiteMeBill> that is strange.  I just went to the other machine and it does have that directory....
<boots> Do you have no sound Roastbill?
<boots> Is that directory supposed to be there?
<alvaro> root@dsl081-050-234:/home/alvaro # apt-get install w32codec
<alvaro> Reading Package Lists... Done
<alvaro> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<alvaro> E: Couldn't find package w32codec
<alvaro> root@dsl081-050-234:/home/alvaro #
<alvaro> wtf
<thoreauputic> alvaro: you need the right repository
<thoreauputic> and I think it's w32codecs
<boots> Alvaro: go to www.ubuntugide.org lots of info for everything your asking :)
<alvaro> Reading Package Lists... Done
<alvaro> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<alvaro> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alvaro> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<alvaro> is only available from another source
<alvaro> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<alvaro> root@dsl081-050-234:/home/alvaro #
<speel> everyone should really look at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> alvaro: do we really need to see the output of all your commands ? :/
<boots> It will give you step by step on how to increase your repos. and installing the codecs
<apocalypse_> Can someone help me with a little problem
<speel> ask away
<apocalypse_> When i try anything with apt-* command
<apocalypse_> i always get
<apocalypse_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<apocalypse_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<apocalypse_> i found a thread on forums but unfortunely is on german
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: you have synaptic open, don't you?
<apocalypse_> thoreauputic, yea
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: so close it :)
<apocalypse_> thoreauputic,  hah...
<speel> you cant use apt-get and synaptic at the same time :P
<thoreauputic> it's a front end to apt
<boots> good to know
<apocalypse_> btw i forund a very nice starter's guide
<apocalypse_> where its advised to use synaptic
<apocalypse_> for more easy
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: sure
<apocalypse_> but how to load a list of all packeges
<thoreauputic> but not two instances of apt simultaneously ;-)
<apocalypse_> :)
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: settings >> repositories , then  reload
<MyNameIsChris> How would I install the latest smp kernel, I have got this far "apt-get install"
<apocalypse_> thoreauputic,  10x a lot
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: first try  apt-cache search linux-image
<MyNameIsChris> cheers
<thoreauputic> or apt-cache search linux-image | grep smp
<apocalypse_> thoreauputic,  which of all avaible links should i check?
<MyNameIsChris> I just realised why I was getting nothing from my searches. I didn't update after I added the repos
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: I suggest you check the lot
<speel> =p
<BiteMeBill> Ugh!  Now to find out why one systems onboard sound is working and the others isn't.....  Thanks boots!  :-\
<StoffBox-Steve> Good Morning :)
<speel> night time here ;P
<boots> lol, guess thats what im here for
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: and don't forget to reload afterwards !
<StoffBox-Steve> Germany it is > sonday 7:57 :)
<apocalypse_> thoreauputic,  aha... but it gives some msg for "universe" saying its not supported
<thoreauputic> correct
<BiteMeBill> speel it is AM at your place.  LOL
<thoreauputic> don't worry about it
<MyNameIsChris> I've got a while
<speel> yea lol 1:57 to be exact
<alvaro> what's a newsreader?
<thoreauputic> apocalypse_: not supported but fine
<StoffBox-Steve>  :)
<apocalypse_> thoreauputic,  k:)
<boots> BiteMeBill:  Is the comp ur having troubles with using Nforce2?
<thoreauputic> alvaro: you can read stuff from news servers with it, funnily enough ;)
<BiteMeBill> boots, No I believe they both have ECS mobo's but I know they are different models..  The are both using AC97 but they have different chips.
<boots> Well, I'm going to see about some Nforce2 drivers then.
<StoffBox-Steve> my Ubuntu is funny ^^ upgrade to hoary last night, but run into some troubbel, that Downgrageing ... and now its a funny mix :)
<BiteMeBill> boots, have you done a search in the forums?  Seems there are quite a few posts about that board and sound issues.
<thoreauputic> alvaro; for instance http://freenews.maxbaud.net/  (just one news search site)
<alvaro> what's hoary and what's warty warthog and hoary hedgehog? :P
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, yep
<boots> BiteMeBill: Yeah, but only one thread regarding ubuntu and the problem, and it hasn't gotten a response
<thoreauputic> alvaro: for more info google "usenet"
<BiteMeBill> boots, No the ubuntu forums.  doing a search "nforce2 sound" brings up two pages.
<thoreauputic> alvaro: go read ubuntulinux.org FAQ
<alvaro> :@!!
<alvaro> hey guys is there some problem with GAIM or something, because when i use AIM it doesn't direct connect and i can't send files through it : \
<boots> BiteMeBill:  Really?  Well, I also didn't think it was a problem with nforce til i got here
<boots> so i didn't search for that
<thoreauputic> alvaro: I think PEBKAC , frankly
<alvaro> does XMMS play .wmv files?
<thoreauputic> no
<boots> i will talk to you all later im sure, im on a mission.
<BiteMeBill> boots, jump over to the ubuntuforums and take a read.  Might have the information your looking for.  Seems a mixed bag.
<StoffBox-Steve> need w32codes for that alvaro
<boots> Thanks Bill
<linux_galor1> ask in #mplayer and they will give you the ling for the w32 codecs
<linux_galor1> link*
<alvaro> #mplayer? is that different IRC chatroom?
<linux_galor1> alvaro: yep on this server
<thoreauputic> alvaro: /join #mplayer
<BiteMeBill> Any one have a clue how to get into a directory with a space in the name?
<linux_galor1> hai thoreauputic
<crimsun> BiteMeBill: escape it using \ or use ""
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: use tab completion on it
<alvaro> ok im trying to get tehse w32 codecs but says it has no installation candidate
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill:   this\ is\ how
<BiteMeBill> Thanks...
<linux_galor1> yeah tab completing is easier just type the first two letters then press [tab] 
<Tuxicity> alvaro, apt-get w32codecs
<MyNameIsChris> woot, downloading smp kernel
<alvaro> that's what i put
<Tuxicity> alvaro, oops i mean "apt-get install w32codecs"
<thoreauputic> alvaro: have you actually read *any* of the answers you have been given?
<alvaro> thats what i put :P
<MyNameIsChris> 53 minutes to go!!!
<alvaro> yea but i don't get them :P
<Cam-> howdy everyone. just letting you know that my psc 1210 multi function device printed out of the box with small adding of a print object with the user friendly gnome print management
<Cam-> but
<Cam-> can i get my device to scan aswell?
<Tuxicity> alvaro, READ ubuntuguide.org
<alvaro> i've been reading that shiat for the past 15 mins.. but it ain't giving me answers :P
<thoreauputic> alvaro: and READ ubuntulinux.org
<Tuxicity> alvaro, read the section about adding repos
<thoreauputic> and SEARCH ubuntulinux.org
<Tuxicity> alvaro, then the section about mutimedia
<linux_galor1> actually thats one thing I noticed ubuntu doesnt see a scanner on a printer when you set it up...suse and mandrake see it
<alvaro> i already did that add repos shiat
<Cam-> linux_galor: had any luck with this?
<thoreauputic> alvaro: have you reloaded?
<alvaro> reloaded?
<hawke> alvaro: yeah, you're probably running low on ammo
<alvaro> would apt-get update? :P
<linux_galor1> Cam-: well usually you have to setup xsane or go to the xsane home page and see if the printer/scanner is supported
<alvaro> n' upgrade?
<MyNameIsChris> linux images will come in .deb, right?
<hawke> alvaro: reload == apt-get update, yes
<alvaro> oh ok :P
<alvaro> DIE! :P
<Cam-> thanks galor
<alvaro> meh still won't install the w32codecs
<linux_galor1> I havent gone into setting up a scanner in Ubuntu so i cant comment right now I just noticed it didnt see my scanner
<alvaro> i keep getting that it doesn't have an installation candidate
<Cam-> yer galor, it noticed the print device in dmesg
<Cam-> but nothing about a scanner
<thoreauputic> alvaro: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<StoffBox-Steve> guys, i know i can insert a floppy image into grub and that boot, but can i insert a normaly iso file to grub an than boot form the iso file ?
<linux_galor1> Cam-: yeah one of those needs to be fixed things by the looks suse and manhate both saw the scanner when i ran the print setup tools
<Tuxicity> MyNameIsChris, linux images? you mean packages?
<linux_galor1> iso = image  .deb = package
<Tuxicity> MyNameIsChris, oh you mean a kernle image
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: in .deb yes - you just choose one and install it
<MyNameIsChris> Tuxicity: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-5-686-smp, please be patient, I only switched to Ubuntu today
<alvaro> what do i do synaptic packagae manager?
<Tuxicity> MyNameIsChris, ya it will be a .deb
<thoreauputic> <thoreauputic> alvaro: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<MyNameIsChris> It will install for me like yum or do I have to click on it?
<BiteMeBill>  alvaro, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs  It will hold your hand thru it.
<cartman> are there any mirrors of archive.ubuntu.com?
<Tuxicity> MyNameIsChris, but when using apt-get, you dont specify the extension .deb, just the name of the package
<delltony> anyone been able to get d4x to run on hoary?
<linux_galor1> Cam-: sane is the daemon that looks after your scanner xsane (also gimp) can act as a front end
<MyNameIsChris> Tuxicity: Thankyou, I am just learning apt
<Cam-> yeh i see
<Cam-> i found a project called hpoj
<MyNameIsChris> I have had some experience getting data of a Woody cd ages ago
<Cam-> its on the hoary repos
<linux_galor1> http://www.sane-project.org/
<caseymorring> hey im a totally newbie...just install linux for the first time today...im trying to install realplayer for linux and i really dont know how...
<caseymorring> can someone please help me
<linux_galor1> got a nice scanner and in two years ive scanned about 10 pages and printed about 30 lol
<Tuxicity> caseymorring, read ubuntuguide.org
<Tuxicity> caseymorring, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<caseymorring> thank you
<alvaro> mine has something different in the sources.list
<linux_galor1> Ive got helix player and real installed
<alvaro> look at this biatches:
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, if you did " sudo apt-get install w32codecs " (without the quotes) then you didn't add the repositories correctly and the problem is in your sources.list  It just installed fine on my server.
<alvaro> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<alvaro> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<alvaro> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<alvaro> ## repository.
<alvaro> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<linux_galor1> alvaro: dont spam
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, use postbin or #flood for that.
<alvaro> that's how mine starts off right after the #deb cdrom line
<MyNameIsChris> alvaro: did you make the same mistake I just did and not apt-update?
<alvaro> i did apt-update :S
<Tuxicity> alvaro, just copy the one from ubuntuguide.org
<MyNameIsChris> Okay
<thoreauputic> :/  apt-get update
<MyNameIsChris> That is what I meant
<thoreauputic> MyNameIsChris: yes I know, but alvaro seems to have a little trouble with reading...
<alvaro> O_O
<linux_galor1> 0_o
<BiteMeBill> that is the understatement of the night
<MyNameIsChris> 24 minutes until kernel
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: hehe
<BiteMeBill> MyNameIsChris, Not counting down are we?  LOL  A watched pot never boils.
* linux_galor1 pokes ubuntu cvs
<linux_galor1> guys in the #mplayer channel are really nice
<BiteMeBill> Has anyone stumbled across a write of of stripping Ubuntu down so that it will work on older machines?
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: just use damn small linux
<BiteMeBill> write up*
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: all the works been done
<alvaro> do i delete this : deb ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ binary/
<alvaro> deb-src ftp://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-java/ source/ it's in the sources.list :O
<techn9ne> BiteMeBill: yes its on ubuntu site somewhere
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/miniRAM/view?searchterm=minimal%20install
<alvaro> those are the last lines in sources.list
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: there's a link there
<BiteMeBill> linux_galor1, I tried that so far Slack is the only thing that would load on this and that was even with a boot floppy.
<BiteMeBill> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> BiteMeBill: no worries :)
<Cam-> yay its working
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: yeah slack has a small <60mb rig
<Cam-> sane website + hpoj
<JDahl> BiteMeBill, how old is your machine? Ubuntu runs nicely for me on a 5 year old P3
<Cam-> = excellent
<linux_galor1> havent tried the Ubuntu minimal yet
<linux_galor1> Cam-: good website isnt it
<jonjon> Does anyone have some advice for settling into a new Ubuntu installation?
<BiteMeBill> This is an old IBM 380XD laptop with a whopping 48MB of ram
<JDahl> ok, that's a good deal smaller than my machine
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: I have a old toshi 48mb Ive got debian running on it
<BiteMeBill> jonjon, Yes read the ubuntuguide and the second sticky in the howto section of the forums
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: dual boots OS/2  lol
<BiteMeBill> linux_galor1, hmm  Woody wouldn't install at all.
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: I used the floppies
<jonjon> thanks biteme
<BiteMeBill> 60 of them?
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: no just 3
<BiteMeBill> jonjon, your welcome.  Those two section are gold!
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: network install
<BiteMeBill> Slackware 10 was three floppies and a cd.
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: yeah there is a small slack distro you can get
<BiteMeBill> Dang this just got network today...  So that wasn't an option.  LOL
<alvaro> ok i did the sources.list thing like you guys told me to and i did sudo apt-get update, now im doing upgrade ;P
<BiteMeBill> LMAO
<alvaro> -_-
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: I seem to be a magnet for machine that cant boot from a cdrom
<BiteMeBill> linux_galor1, I think I will work on the mini install of Ubuntu next.  Slackware, seems to be way different from Ubuntu and Redhat and it's throwing a wrench in the learning curve.
<alvaro> damn this shit im upgrading is hella slow
<alvaro> 630 b/s -_-
<linux_galor1> BiteMeBill: yeah there is also Vidalinux  thats basically gentoo for normal people
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, do you have a friend with the screen name of mcq? or something like that.
<alvaro> no, why ?
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, just wondering.
<cyklus> I got a thinkpad laptop and ive install hoary on it. anyone have a clue how i get suspend to work?
<alvaro> what's your sn bitemebill? :P
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, BiteMeBill is my sn
<linux_galor1> cyklus: lol suspend even on windows is a bit iffy with thinkpads... need to have acpi and apm going
<BiteMeBill> thoreauputic seems to even have a read problem LOL
<alvaro> yo is there a newer version of openoffice? all i have is 1.1 : \
<linux_galor1> alvaro: 2.0 beta is on the server
<BiteMeBill> alvaro, you should work on one thing at a time and learn as you go.  did you ever get your w32codecs working?
<alvaro> nope, im sudo apt-get upgrade right now, it's taking forever : \
<techn9ne> try stopping it and restarting it
<techn9ne> ctrl+c then up arrow then enter
<linux_galor1> alvaro: you on dial up
<alvaro> no 786 kbs/s dsl :P
<linux_galor1> alvaro: aah should take a min
<techn9ne> stop it and restart it
<alvaro> ok i restarted it
<BiteMeBill> I like that mini install guide!  Looks like a project for in the morning.
<alvaro> meh it's starting to run slow again
<apocalypse_> is there cedega @ the apt or i should download from the official *.deb package
<alvaro> 10% [3 gimp 16384/3324kB 0%]                                    630B/s 14h38m16s
<alvaro> -_-
<techn9ne> thats wierd
<techn9ne> id stop it apt-get update, reboot computer
<techn9ne> then try again
<alvaro> ok
<techn9ne> 14h is crap
<alvaro> i'll do that brb
<alvaro> :P
<BiteMeBill> linux_galor1, you still in here?
<MyNameIsChris> brb, hopefully my new kernel works
<cyklus> linux_galor1: works fine in windows... it sucks when you a very mobile with your laptop and dont have access to power... i have to reboot all the time now, whereas with windows i can just suspend it
<cyklus> linux_galor1: if anyone else ever askes: http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/
<alvaro> still running slow :P
<alvaro> is this my internet connection or the server im downloading from? :P cu z on mine pages load up fast : \
<techn9ne> i dunno
<cyklus> I'm using a thinkpad and was wondering where I set up mappings for the special keys? for example i want to set up a suspend command to be executed when i hit <fn>-<suspend key> ?
<MyNameIsChris> Does anyone know why my keyboard and mouse don't work when I boot my new 2.6.8.1-5-686-smp kernel?
<neijk> iS ANYONE THERE?
<goldfish> YES
<goldfish> :)
<neijk> High
<goldfish> haylo
<neijk> Im just downloading ubuntu right now is it a good OS?
<Rattboi> lol
<goldfish> i like it
<Rattboi> funny place to ask
<goldfish> lol :)
<Tuxicity> neijk, let me think... yes
<neijk> Im kinda worried about the install i have never run a linux OS before :\
<goldfish> neijk: neither ddid i before ubuntu
<goldfish> installed it aboyt a month ago
<neijk> Was the instaLATION DIFFICULT?
<goldfish> nope
<MyNameIsChris> neijk: If you have a sata drive you are going to love the install *shudders*
<Tuxicity> neijk, if you can handle up/down arrows, than it's easy
<neijk> Damn caps
<goldfish> Its a nice linux distro to start off with
<neijk> Lol good
<neijk> Yeah
<neijk> I was gona try Yoper first
<Rattboi> neijk, I'm guessing you're running XP now?
<neijk> No
<Rattboi> or some other windows variant?
<neijk> my XP stuffed up
<Rattboi> ok
<neijk> I only have 98 on this right now
<neijk> not instaling xp just to remove it
<Rattboi> so it's ok to wipe the drive?
<neijk> Im going to do a complete format i cant stand mocrosoft and i no longer wish to support its use.
<Rattboi> sounds good then
<goldfish> i just use it for games
<neijk> format C: all the way..
<Rattboi> you probably won't have problems
<neijk> Yeah well i hope not :\
<Rattboi> if you want, try a live cd first
<Rattboi> what kind of hardware is it?
<neijk> I have used Knoppix before, Lol if that counts as an os
<neijk> I run pretty basic hardware
<Rattboi> I meant speedwise
<neijk> AMD 3600 512 DDR
<goldfish> lol
<Rattboi> I'm running Ubuntu on a 500mhz P3 w/ 128mb ram
<Rattboi> it's a bit slow
<Tuxicity> neijk, oooo
<goldfish> basic?
<goldfish> :)
<neijk> Thats basic
<neijk> i have better comps
<goldfish> cool
<neijk> Just this is my favorite one
<neijk> it has neons
<goldfish> nice
<neijk> Yeah
<goldfish> I want to build one in the summer
<neijk> Well my dad has better ones.
<neijk> I built this one
<goldfish> and get clear panel and cathode tubes :)
<neijk> I have cathode tubes on the front
<neijk> changing colors
<goldfish> oooh
<Tuxicity> neijk, u get free OR what?
<neijk> and a blue neon inside
<neijk> No
<Tuxicity> neijk, u get them free OR what!?
<goldfish> cool :)
<Rattboi> my monitor has CRTs inside too
<neijk> I payed for all my own parst
<neijk> Mod ware is expensive
<apocalypse_> Can i ask something?
<jetlee> anyone success w/ umounting ipod?
<goldfish> yes :)
<neijk> my case came with the 2 cathode tubes on the front
<apocalypse_> A fr of me told about a powerfull tool to edit the look'n'feel of gnome
<goldfish> neijk: what make
<goldfish> '
<goldfish> ?
<jetlee> mine does not want to be umounted
<apocalypse_> but i forgot what was the name ....
<neijk> Dont know
<neijk> its stainless steel
<neijk> has a clear panel
<goldfish> I want it :)
<MyNameIsChris> Has anyone had issues with no keyboard and mouse input on 2.6.8.1-5-686-smp?
<neijk> i want it to.
<Tuxicity> neijk, i wish I had 1 of your PCs...
<neijk> How old are you guys?
<goldfish> 19
<neijk> wow
* apocalypse_ has a question
<goldfish> u?
<neijk> 12
<goldfish> LOL
<MyNameIsChris> apocalypse_: ask
<neijk> whats LOL?
<Tuxicity> neijk, 0_o
<goldfish> neijk: laugh out load
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> cool
<neijk> Hmm i ge that alot i get kicked out of chats alot when people ask my age
<neijk> I know what LOL means
<neijk> I was wondering what you were laughing at
<MyNameIsChris> neijk: Well this is irc, the wild west of chat
<apocalypse_> MyNameIsChris,  a frend of mine told be about very nice and powerfull tool to edit gnome's look'n'feel but i forgot the name.... any of u heard of that
<goldfish> neijk: oh right, i was just saying, funny you building computers at 12
<goldfish> wish i knew about that stuff when i was that age
<Tuxicity> neijk, funny you can afford computers at 12...
<neijk> i have build your own computer in 24 hours
<neijk> the book
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> must look for it in eBook form
<neijk> plus the mother board comes with a book that basicaly tells you everything you need to know
<goldfish> Saves the pennies.
<MyNameIsChris> apocalypse_: Haven't heard of it, google is your friend
<goldfish> ah right, never knew that
<neijk> Ya
<neijk> It tells you where everything plugs into
<goldfish> cool
<goldfish> Thanks for the info :)
<neijk> where are you from?
<goldfish> Ireland.
<neijk> Oh wow.
<goldfish> u from austria?
<apocalypse_> :(
<neijk> No, im from australia.
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> hehe
<MyNameIsChris> neijk: Hello comrade
<neijk> Chris.
<neijk> Your australian?
<MyNameIsChris> Yes
<neijk> what state?
<MyNameIsChris> nsw
<neijk> Oh Ok.
<MyNameIsChris> You?
<neijk> How old are yopu?
<MyNameIsChris> 16
<neijk> I am victorian.
<neijk> In 12, Male, Vic, Home schooled.
<MyNameIsChris> 16, male, nsw, public schooled
<neijk> But im equivilent to a year 10 in my education.
<neijk> I will probably revieve university enrollment forms when i am 14.
<neijk> recieve*
<neijk> But this is basicaly my classroom
<neijk> the internet.
<neijk> eh 45 mins just to download ubuntu
<neijk> only took 30 for yoper
<neijk> You people dant talk a whole lot do you?
<Jerub> does anyone know how I would get lirc working under ubuntu?
<MyNameIsChris> I am trying to see why my new kernel doesn't like my keyboard and mouse
<Jerub> I've never had success under debian.
<neijk> Chris
<Freakwitch> what app do people use to burn audio CDs with ubuntu?
<neijk> Unsupported?
<Jerub> Freakwitch: I've used k3b
<Amaranth> Freakwitch: k3b
<Freakwitch> k3b isn't playing well
<neijk> If all else fails, Read the box.
<MyNameIsChris> They are supported, something wrong with this particular kernel
<Freakwitch> it thinks my DVD/CDRW drive in the laptop can't write CDs, not sure why
<Freakwitch> I've run k3bsetup as root
<Freakwitch> aren't there any gnome apps included with ubuntu for audio CDs? I find this difficult to believe, given that ubuntu is gnome-based
<goldfish> neijk: what time is it over there?
<MyNameIsChris> 19:20
<goldfish> i see
<Freakwitch> I can burn data CDs from nautilus, btw
<Amaranth> Freakwitch: Well, there aren't too many GNOME apps that burn audio CDs.
<Freakwitch> yeah, so I'm discovering. I find this odd.
<MyNameIsChris> Can ubuntu use kernels built from standard source or are they customised?
<Jerub> k3b has always worked for me.
<Amaranth> MyNameIsChris: 99.9% of the time you don't need to build your own kernel.
<Amaranth> But it will work.
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: no dist uses standard kernels afaik.
<Freakwitch> yeah, it looks like it should work, but it don't. yet.
<MyNameIsChris> Yes, but this one won't play with my input devices
<neijk> CRAP! thats why i hate windows, just crashed.\
<Tuxicity> Freakwitch, for audio CDs, read the wiki
<neijk> Lost my download
<akira> haha
<neijk> now i have to wait 45 more mins, Damn it!
<neijk> akira,  :\
<Tuxicity> neijk, or use knoppix to get Ubuntu?
<neijk> No
<neijk> Im using winbloze
<akira> 45 min?
<neijk> Yes.
<neijk> To download Ubuntu.
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: there's faciltiies to compile your own kernel from the ubuntu patched sources.
<MyNameIsChris> Jerub: I am just wondering why the smp kernel I downloaded boots, gets to the welcome screen and then no input
<neijk> 45 min is forever.
<goldfish> not really
<goldfish> go watch tv
<An00b15> my browser is broken
<neijk> it is when your me
<MyNameIsChris> neijk: I just spent >45mins downloading a kernel
<neijk> I dont like tv
<An00b15> its telling me an external app is needed to handle any link
<neijk> what sort of internet do you have?
<MyNameIsChris> 64k
<goldfish> dsl
<goldfish> 512k
<MyNameIsChris> isdn
<MyNameIsChris> unichannel
<neijk> Hmm, Im DSl 1.5
<goldfish> we have shit connections in ireland
<neijk> T1
<neijk> Basically
<goldfish> nice
<neijk> Its pretty good
<Tuxicity> neijk, then it doesnt take 45mins
<neijk> Linux would harness the speed better then windows does
<MyNameIsChris> I might give this kernel another shot
<nanomad> anyone in here is using a tv card with ubuntu?
<neijk> Tux trust me i got mozilla working its rear off download it,
<MyNameIsChris> Does ubuntu come with epic because I may resort to rl3?
<akira> hey im dialup 56k
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: "no input", do you have an unusual input device?
<neijk> And of course it doesnt actualy download at 1.5 on the dot
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: irssi > epic
<MyNameIsChris> Standard keyboard and mouse
<akira> 1.5 mega bits
<MyNameIsChris> Does it have irssi?
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: ps2 or usb?
<goldfish> yes
<MyNameIsChris> ps2
<neijk> its downloading at 200.4 Kbps
<MyNameIsChris> Work in stock kernel
<neijk> right now
<neijk> Thats prettysad
<goldfish> irssi is the pwnz0re
<MyNameIsChris> And in every other kernel I have used
<nanomad> ...i have a little problem with mine.....
<Jerub> okay, and the SMP doesn't work?
<neijk> the Sex money power does work
<MyNameIsChris> The smp kernel is the one tha doesn't work
<neijk> So i hear
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: can you access the system logs?
<akira> neijk: that isn't sad
<akira> neijk: sad is 3.7 kbps
<neijk> I think im goin to go and play with my dog and wait for this download
<neijk> akira, your right
<MyNameIsChris> I can reboot into the stock kernel and view the logs
<MyNameIsChris> Jerub: Have you got an idea?
<neijk> Afk, playing with my dog.
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: can you check if there are any error messages in either the Xorg logs or the syslog?
<MyNameIsChris> Sure
<MyNameIsChris> You mean xfree86 right?
<akira> alright im going to do it
<akira> download hoary on dialup
<goldfish> LOL
<goldfish> how big is it?
<Jerub> MyNameIsChris: depends on if you're on hoary or warty.
<Jerub> akira: shouldn't take more than 3days.
<MyNameIsChris> warty: and I see xfree86 logs
<Jerub> ;)_
<MyNameIsChris> Which are ee free
<MyNameIsChris> and syslog is huge
<akira> dunno yet
<Jerub> hmm. I should reboot so I'm using the new kernel before I mess with kernel module.
<Jerub> s
<akira> just getting downloader
<akira> so i can pause
<Jerub> :( lirc sucks.
<goldfish> irssi tbh
<goldfish> !
<goldfish> It is 08:12 <neijk> But im equivilent to a year 10 in my education.
<goldfish> ffs
<goldfish> I hate when screen pastes
<goldfish> when u right click :/
<calc> irssi is great :)
<goldfish> and when it pastes random crap
<Jerub> goldfish: thats not screen.
<Freakwitch> interesting
<jesuel> I normally get mail email via fetchmail from my pop3 accounts and im looking for good way to eliminate spam. Is there a easily accessable package for doing this?
<goldfish> well, sorry
<Freakwitch> k3b thinks my drive can write cdrws, but not cdrs
<goldfish> yeah irssi is great
<Jerub> jesuel: I used to use procmail and spamassassin.
<Freakwitch> anyone seen this before?
<Jerub> Freakwitch: if you don't manage to solve the problem, you may want to file a bug against k3.
<Jerub> b
<Freakwitch> yeah, maybe
<An00b15> why the hell is firefox starting totem and not realplayer like mozilla does?
<Freakwitch> I wonder if this is a scsi emu issue?
<Jerub> An00b15: two different configurations? one may be looking at the gtk bindings...
<jesuel> Jerub: you have any idea what i need to stick in my .fetchmailrc for my email to get filtered to procmail?
<An00b15> Jerub, where should I look to fix this, and don't they use the same settings?
<Jerub> jesuel: nothing. you should be able to just use a .procmailrc file if things are set up correctly.
<jesuel> oh ok
<Jerub> jesuel: see, fetchmail gives mail to postfix for local delivery I hink.
<Jerub> jesuel: and postfix should detect and use procmail
<jesuel> oh. then i just need to figure out procmailrc :)
<Jerub> Thats Hard. I recommend finding someone else's working configuration.
<jesuel> yeah thats what im gonna do
<Jerub> jesuel: last time I did this, I used getmail4, maildrop and spamassassin
<jesuel> getmail4?
<jesuel> better than fetchmail?
<jesuel> or just diff?
<Jerub> imho, yes.
<Jerub> its different, certainly.
<jesuel> personally i dont care what i use, i just want to get my pop3 email, filter it and then read it in mutt or evolution
<jesuel> mutt when im not home, evolution when im home
<Jerub> *shrug*
<Jerub> I would be happy just getting procmail+spamassassin working
<jesuel> thats the one im working on now
<MyNameIsChris> Jerub: My mouse works when I plug it into a usb port
<akira> ok i gave up downloading hoary
<akira> i decided to download at school
<akira> but i first need to find an application that can split files that works on a windows/linux box
<jesuel> ahh
<jesuel> i figured it out
<ompaul> jesuel, what have you figured out? (me having just joined the channel is curious, this must be the quitest that I have seen the channel in a long time)
<jesuel> just writing my .procmailrc
<ompaul> ahh
<nanomad> anyone in here is using a tv card with ubuntu? i need help, beacause mine refuses to work. whenever i try to start xawtv the screen goes black and i have to reboot. The card is a pctv one with a bt878 chip onboard.
<defkewl> what do you think about ubuntu?
<defkewl> just another debian descendants?
<jesuel> nanomad: im using a tv card but....mines a saa7134 chipset
<jesuel> and xawtv works peachy
<nanomad> ok, well, should be similar. are u using xorg?
<jesuel> no
<ompaul> defkewl, no
<defkewl> why not?
<jesuel> im still on warty
<ompaul> defkewl, I think it makes an excellent first timers desktop
<defkewl> well I'm still scared to use ubuntu
<defkewl> since it depends on debian
<defkewl> and we all know that debian is slow in development
<nanomad> jesuel, might be realted to xorg so.
<Amaranth> defkewl: Debian Unstable isn't slow
<Tuxicity> defkewl, Debian is not slow in development, just the stable branch is
<ompaul> defkewl, so read the ubuntulinux site and understand how it gets its development cycles labelled
<defkewl> are you talking about sarge?
<ompaul> defkewl, no read the site
<defkewl> if debian dev is not slow, why does the stable still on woody for years
<ompaul> defkewl, stop right there
<ompaul> defkewl, consider this, ubuntu is tied to debian in a rather interesting way - go read the site
<ompaul> defkewl, then ask the question
<ompaul> :)
* ompaul thinks you will not have to 
<defkewl> I've read it
<bob2> the Debian release process is pretty off-topic
<bob2> unless you're actually a DD and/or know what's going on
<defkewl> ubuntu development depends on debian
<defkewl> if debian is dead, so will ubuntu :D
<Tuxicity> defkewl, yes on Debian unstable, which is pretty cutting-edge
* Amaranth remembers getting CVS versions of gcc that were checked out 2 days before on debian unstable
<Amaranth> if that isn't bleeding edge i dunno what is
<DemonWeeping> Whoa ... big channel
* DemonWeeping looks at all the new contestants for International Idle.
<ompaul>  just for general info, yesterday I installed Ubuntu with a serial modem on array 5, due to the fact that the box had no /dev/modem  and the graphical tool did not create one, the modem was on ttyS0 so just created a simlink provided a desktop short cut to wvdial and another one to killall -TERM wvdial, the user is happy at this time
<Amaranth> ompaul: Nice
<ompaul> Amaranth, ta :)
<DemonWeeping> OK I am an old hat with Linux systems administration ... Run it both at home and at work but NOT as a workstation. Here's a question - Do you think Ubuntu would be a good workstation operating system to put on a small form factor box I am building for my grandmother for just web, Email, and (here's the tough one) downloading images off a digital camera I am buying her?
<bob2> DemonWeeping: of course.
<Amaranth> it should be really simple :)
<Tuxicity> DemonWeeping, the best there is
<Amaranth> iirc when you hook the camera up it'll automount and ask if you want to import the images into gphoto
<DemonWeeping> I figured as much. I sent a computer semi-literate friend to Ubuntu without having ever tried it (my boxes at home are Gentoo and Fedora but neither are workstations) and she loved it
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, the one I would choose is one with a compact flash and an external chip usb mounter for speed
<ompaul> but then I am a little _strange_
<DemonWeeping> You know ... I could build an SD reader into the case and mount it to the internal USB headers...
<DemonWeeping> Then simply not give her the USB cable that comes with the camera :D
<Jerub> how do I make a program (its got an init script) start on boot?
<bob2> Jerub: put hte init script in /etc/init.d/.  install it into the runlevels with update-rc.d
<Jerub> ahh, update-rc.d
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, only if you now have sd reading from a card - I had issues with that a good while ago
<DemonWeeping> OK second question: Assuming I drive the six hours to Vegas and install it and have her set up with a cable modem and open the port for SSH ... Is Ubuntu friendly with package management from the console or is it GUI heavy for admin work?
<DemonWeeping> Basically I want to be able to fix/upgrade it from Phoenix
<Ribs> DemonWeeping: apt-get is pretty easy to use
<DemonWeeping> apt-get? It's Debian based?
<Amaranth> yes
<ompaul> yes
* DemonWeeping should RTFM huh?
<Ribs> well, duh
<Ribs> how did you not know that? :P
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, ehh how many years ? ;-)
* DemonWeeping hides
<DemonWeeping> Sorry! I am not used to package systems ... I do at least 85% of my software installs from source
<DemonWeeping> Why? Because I am a masochist. A very patient masochist.
<Ribs> you sound like a Gentoo user
* Ribs hides
<Tuxicity> hahahaha
<Ribs> DemonWeeping: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -- system updated
<Ribs> and quickly, as well
* ompaul uncovers DemonWeeping and points at DemonWeeping in a most 'teacher from the album The Wall' sort of way with a scream of you use source! well teach your granny to use the packages :)
<nanomad> anyone is using xawtv under Hoary, beacuse i think that it is broken....
<DemonWeeping> Ribs Gentoo is for very patient masochists ;) I admit this
<nanomad> (that was a question)
<Ribs> DemonWeeping: It's okay, I use Gentoo as well :)
<DemonWeeping> Haha
<Ribs> It's a very nice distro, but I don't use it on my desktop
<Ribs> I want to spend time doing shit, not setting up shit
<DemonWeeping> So ... verdict is that Ubuntu is good for Grandma? Good.
<DemonWeeping> Because I already installed it on the box I am giving her ;) I just have yet to play with it.
<bob2> s/Grandma/Everyone/
<OrangeSlice> I can't even get grandma to use firefox, let alone linux :p
<OrangeSlice> -e's/grandma/anyone/'
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, well of course it is, it is good for my father in law who never had a computer before was given 4 weeks training in windows and has been reading linux bible 2005 from wiley
<DemonWeeping> My mother LOVES firefox :D
<ompaul> he is happey
<Jerub> so does my father in law.
<flosch> hi
<Jerub> he doesn't get billions of popups while surfing porn sites.
<ompaul> Jerub, hahaha
<Tuxicity> Jerub, tell him he can zoom pictures with an extension :D
<DemonWeeping> The machine I am giving her is my older small form factor box ... Via Epia ME6000 with 256M RAM, 20G Western Digital Caviar ... hmm ... It boots quick enough
<ompaul> mine told me about a mate of his who got windows and got a rather special dialer
<ompaul> one of those ones that dials the south pacific :)
<Jerub> ompaul: my father in law had that.
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, but there is never enough room on that for all the recipes
<Jerub> :(
<Jerub> I can't get lirc to work.
<jesuel> Jerub: got procmail and spamassassin workin
<Jerub> :)
<jesuel> still getting some spam but not as bad
<FAST> i had audacity working last night, but now when i try to open it, i get an error "error initializing audio i/o layer"; when i go to preferences, there are no audio devices in the drop down lists to choose from
<FAST> but audio is working fine right now
<FAST> any idea?
<DemonWeeping> Grandma? Cook? Hahahahaha
<Jerub> FAST: maybe only one application can play audio at once?
<FAST> no other applications are running audio right now
<DemonWeeping> She used to cook ... like 15 years ago or so
<FAST> that and i have 2 sounds cards , too
<ompaul> I did not say cook it is a 31337 collection of recipes :)
<DemonWeeping> Well I have to do SOMETHING for her ... I mean come on ... she has WebTV
<jesuel> lol
<jesuel> setup firefox + transparent privoxy proxy server for her
<jesuel> alot less trash ;p
<DemonWeeping> privoxy?
<DemonWeeping> (remember I don't use Linux for workstations)
<jesuel> its a good antispam/antibs proxy server
<DemonWeeping> But I work for a porn^H^H^H^H web hosting company for a living
<jesuel> quite abit like squid, but ...better:)
<jesuel> lol
<DemonWeeping> I will customize the hell of it and call it GrandmOS
<jesuel> lol
<jesuel> I got my mom using ubuntu now
<AcidWolf> well that was a mission
<AcidWolf> :(
<jesuel> Course all she does is email *rarely* and webbrowsing
<AcidWolf> moving back from hoary to Warty
<zenrox> i told my mom if she gets a computer imm going to put linux on it just so she dont have to deal with bull crap on the inet
<Jerub> lirc is 2.4.x only
<Jerub> :(
<jesuel> uhg, i swear to god. Im canceling cable.
<jesuel> Get directv, with 0 premium stations. Never anything good on them anyhow.
<ompaul> Ahh that is it, the tipping point is me ma don't want internet nasties so here we go.
<jesuel> Heck, if i could just get g4tv/sci fi/adult swim. Id be set.
<Jerub> jesuel: just buy dvds and download eps.
<DemonWeeping> My parents are on XP Pro but only because my sister's brother-in-law works for Mickeysoft
<jesuel> Jerub: Im seriously considering doing just that.
<Jerub> jesuel: I don't own a TV.
<jesuel> I doubt ill get cable @ my new house after i move.
<jesuel> then ill have fios anyhow.
<jesuel> mmm 30mbit download/5mbit upload
<Jerub> jesuel: damn you.
<EndGame> nice
<jesuel> go go verizon ! :)
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, tell them he needs career advice
<DemonWeeping> Hahah ... He makes a whoooole lot more than me, and I'm decently well placed
<Jerub> jesuel: .au is finally getting >1.5mbit ADSL
<ompaul> DemonWeeping, working for a company with a dead business model makes him vunerable
<jesuel> of course 30mbit down/5mbit up is 200 a month. 15 mbit down/2mbit up is 50 a month.
<jesuel> Jerub: I currently have 1.5mbit down / 384up dsl for 21.95 a month
<DemonWeeping> Good point
<jesuel> DemonWeeping: what does he do for mickeysoft?
<DemonWeeping> Well I have two Microsoft boxes at home but only because they're the best at what they do for their purpose: An XP Pro gaming box and an XP Media Center Edition 2005 box.
<Jerub> jesuel: I pay $60 AUD (around $40 USD) for 8mbit/128kbit cable, on a 24 month contract and slowed to 64kbit/64kbit after I download more than 10gig in a calendar month.
<jesuel> I *used* to work for them, back in 1997 to 1999. :(
<jesuel> omg Jerub
<jesuel> actually my traffic isnt too bad
<DemonWeeping> "Project manager" of some sort? He's my sister's husband's brother, so the connection isn't close with him
<jesuel> Jerub: http://yang.bounceme.net/mrtg/homeportal_7.html
<jesuel> DemonWeeping: ahh
* Tuxicity laughs at Mickeysoft :D
<jesuel> I dont use all that much bandwith myself. But i have no idea how much those figures really add's up to
* ompaul pops on the chef's hat and makes breakfast
<DemonWeeping> Well all the good games come out for XP and MythTV isn't as mature as XP Media Center Edition.
<tha_gamemaster> I can't get back into gnome, something about the ICE.Authority file can't load
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: how long ago did you run k3b?
<tha_gamemaster>  bob um, very very recently
<bob2> right
<bob2> surprising!
<bob2> now remove that file and log in again
<tha_gamemaster> bob2: ok let me try that
<abelli> bob2: sup ?
<bob2> aloha.
* DemonWeeping laughes at ~rooted@  ... good username
<gen> :)
<tha_gamemaster> brb bob2
<DemonWeeping> Wow ... ubuntu is lively at 3 AM
<neijk> Ok, my Ubuntu instalations efforts are just about to begin any tips?
<gen> netsplitttt
<neijk> NETSPLIT
* DemonWeeping staples freenode back together
<Amaranth> no, clone attack
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, why does k3b do that? (thanks, it worked btw)
<Jerub> thats not a netsplit.
<neijk> Eh
<neijk> Floods
<Jerub> neijk: don't use LVM for your /
<neijk> What?
<Jerub> okay, don't use LVM ;)
<neijk> Just about to instal Ubuntu my first linux system
<bob2> tha_gamemaster: it's the way it's run
<neijk> ok well im going to go and try it out
<neijk> if i come back
<neijk> everything worked
<neijk> If not
<neijk> Well you know the rest
<neijk> Bye bye.
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, I run it from a term using sudo
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> or maybe it's just what k3b does
<BWGames> Is there a better way to get the gnome desktop up than X SSH forwarding and using gnome-session?
<neijk> Why isnt it prompting me to instal linux when i restart damn it!
<tha_gamemaster> bob2, well thanks again! ^_^
<neijk> Someone help me!
<neijk> i just burned the ISO file to cd restarted... Nothing
<shock> how did u burn it
<neijk> just burned it as a data disk\
<shock> ok - there's the problem
<neijk> How do i burn it then?
<bob2> you need to burn the image
<bob2> not a cd with the image on it
<neijk> How do you mean?
<shock> hold on - are u on a linux box, right now?
<neijk> No im on windows i have never had a linux OS before
<neijk> im 12 years old
<Jerub> neijk: when you look at the cd under windows, do you see a single file on the cd? or many/
<neijk> im sick of microsoft and wish to make the damn conversion
<shock> :)
<shock> kewl
<neijk> i see a single file
<Jerub> neijk: do you have your parents permission to install linux?
<kakalto> how can I tell my computer to shutdown at a certain time?
* DemonWeeping watches text scroll
<neijk> Jerub, I dont need permission. This is one of my 4 computers.
<Jerub> neijk: you've burned the cd incorrectly. the single file is an 'image' of a cd.
<Tomcat_> neijk: Using Nero to burn the CD?
<shock> nice
<neijk> Ok, please help me burn it properly
<neijk> Yes, I am
<kakalto> anyone?
<kakalto> do I use cron
<kakalto> ?
<Tomcat_> neijk: The leftmost Nero menu should have an item "Burn Image"
<shock> <kakalto> --- cron?
<Jerub> kakalto: a certain time every night?
<neijk> Ok let me look.
<Tomcat_> neijk: After clicking that you can select the downloaded .iso file and then burn it correctly.
<kakalto> Jerub, nah, just tonight
<Jerub> kakalto: use 'at'
<kakalto> at?
* kakalto man's at
<neijk> it was at the right side
<neijk> but ya i found it thank you verry much
<Tomcat_> Good. :)
<neijk> Ok its burning again
<neijk> For the 3rd time
<Tomcat_> Well this time it should work... I do it exactly the same way.
<neijk> I cant wait to get away from microsoft's rediculously unstable and ugly arcatecture
<Tomcat_> Yeah same here... I'm *very* eagerly waiting for the release of Hoary, so I can switch on this machine.
<kakalto> Jerub, I can't
<neijk> Im not even duel booting
<kakalto> I can't understand the man
<neijk> im going to format
<Tomcat_> I'll dual boot... can't lose my games. :D
<neijk> Windows has no place in my house
<kakalto> apart from your other 3 comps?
<neijk> I only play starcraft.
<neijk> And i can access that on my Bots
* DemonWeeping hums "Mack the Knife"
<neijk> Kakalto if this goes well i will run linux on all my comps
<neijk> there are only 2 that i use anyways
<Goshawk> is there a way to read the boot process (even the Sxx scripts aoutput)?
<bob2> "read the boot process"?
<Jerub> kakalto: its easy.
<bob2> you're looking for a log of all boot output?
<DemonWeeping> If MythTV were mature and big gaming companies would release stuff for Linux, I'd torch my two XP boxes
<neijk> Ok, going to try installing again.
<kakalto> Jerub, do tell me
<Jerub> $ at 11:30<enter>shutdown<enter><control-d>
<Jerub> you'll probably have to 'sudo at'
<Goshawk> bob2, yes like that
<neijk> WISH ME LUCK
<kakalto> Jerub, thanks
<Goshawk> bob2, i'm trying to code something like "usermode splash"
<bob2> Goshawk: usplash already exists, tho
<Goshawk> and i need to read directly from init
<Goshawk> bob2, are you sure?
<Octavian> I installed the pre-release of hoary, and it boots to shell and I know this is a newb question, but does Hoary have a GUI yet, or just bash?
<bob2> given how much people whine about it not being in Ubuntu, I can only assume it exists
<bob2> Octavian: er, of course
<bob2> Octavian: it's the same as warty
<Goshawk> bob2, the ubuntu forum says different
<bob2> Octavian: if X didn't get setup properly, that's a bug
<Goshawk> btw.. there is a way to do that?
<bob2> Goshawk: the ubuntu forums say lots of useless and incorrect things
<bob2> Goshawk: to do what?
<Amaranth> Goshawk: usplash exists, it just won't be in Ubuntu until hoary+1
<defkewl> why is that bob2?
<Goshawk> bob2, looking at dmesg i can read only kernel messages
<Octavian> I think that is the problem, I dont thing grub installed properly
<Goshawk> bob2, Amaranth i'm working with sladen for that
<Goshawk> and there is nothin more than a simple proof of concepts tarball
<Amaranth> Octavian: If grub didn't install properly then you wouldn't get to a shell.
<bob2> right
<Octavian> That was what I was initially worried about
<Octavian> I installed Warty and XP pro, grub was able to duel boot them both
<Goshawk> bob2, me and sladen have written a program that can print any kind of images on tty
<Goshawk> but we need to read the boot process.. do you know a way to do that?
<Octavian> but I kept getting a hang when the hopplub check happened on boot
<DemonWeeping> Gah ... I haven't dual-booted a box in a long time.
<bob2> Goshawk: sladen would know waaaaay more than I
<Goshawk> bob2, it is away now
<Octavian> I thought it was ipw2200, the module for the centrino intel wifi card
<Octavian> I blacklisted it, but it didnt seem to work
<Octavian> so I installed Hoary in that partition
<Octavian> it boots into shell, but that is it, there is no GUI on any of the consoles and I do not have root
<bob2> Octavian: er, it's just like warty in that regard, too, use sudo
<bob2> Octavian: if X isn't setup automatically, it's a bug
<bob2> please report it if no one else has
<Symbiote>  i have a fresh installed ubuntu but when i try to run games on it they lag like hell. when i change game settings to 565 colors its ok. what could be the problem? i tried to install fresh nvidia players but there arent any for ubuntu
<gen> players?
<BWGames> how do i kill gnome-session?
<bob2> BWGames: pkill gnome-session
<zyme> does anybody know how to tell if i am connecting through a proxy or not?
<Tuxicity> zyme, maybe traceroute??
<Tuxicity> zyme, but I know nothing about networking..
<gen> zyme, can try lsof
<zyme> ok
<zyme> holy cow
<zyme> what is lsof?
<zyme> it made my computer go crazy
<Jerub> zyme: 'list open files'
<Tuxicity> zyme, manual says "lists open fiels"
<Symbiote> thanks Amaranth
<bob2> traceroute won't show proxies
<bob2> run 'HEAD http://google.com/' after installing libwww-perl and look for headers from a proxy
<zyme> ok
<acolyte> ok, here's what I want to do
<acolyte> I want to make a backup of my /home folder to either an usb stick or a CD-RW
<acolyte> I'm on a liveCD atm but my usb stick isn't detected/mounted properly
<shad0w1e> help! somebody! I killed my ubuntu system!
<Jerub> acolyte: are you sure? insert the usb device and type 'dmesg'
<Jerub> you should see it being detected and given an /dev/sd* entry
<shad0w1e> I deleted something with mesa, looks like it took the entire KDE with it and godknows what else
<shad0w1e> i get startx: command not found, now
<ompaul> shad0w1e, log in using your username and password
<shad0w1e> im in
<shad0w1e> command prompt though
<apocalypse_> How to use gdeskelets?
<shad0w1e> startx is gone
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install mesa
<daniels> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> as he says :)
<shad0w1e> why thank you!
<shad0w1e> ill go do that!
<ompaul> shad0w1e, not dead just on holidays :)
<apocalypse_> How to use gdeskelets? I downloaded the base program + the extra package but when i run it nothing happens ...
<acolyte> Jerub: I get alot of errors :(
<acolyte> Jerub: sda1: rw=0, want=3, limit=2
<acolyte> FAT: bread(block 2) in fat_access failed
<acolyte> attempt to access beyond end of device
<Jerub> acolyte: those arn'et errors
<Jerub> oh, okay.
<Jerub> crap :(
<shad0w1e> mesa didn't work, couldn't find package. ubuntu-desktop did
<Jerub> what about /dev/sda insead of /dev/sda1 ?
* ompaul wonders what (if an) is the lag between sign up and sign in time for the wiki
<ompaul> s/if an/if any/
<Tuxicity> acolyte, maybe try it with sudo?
<bob2> apocalypse_: you need to read the instructions
<bob2> apocalypse_: run it and then run the .display files
<acolyte> Jerub: well, what do I have to do then to check if it's on sda?
<Jerub> mount /dev/sda /mnt
<Jerub> or similar.
<apocalypse_> bob2,  sure... but where can i find instrunctions ? The faq i find in google wasnt very explanary
<acolyte> tuxicity: will try that
<shad0w1e> omg ubuntu-desktop is like putting everything back to defaults ???
<shad0w1e> its putting in the old firefox...
<Symbiote> Amaranth, it didnt help :/ i have geforce 2
<Tuxicity> shad0w1e, dont complain, you messed up bad ;)
<shad0w1e> if it fixes it, ill deal with having to reconfigure some stuff
<ompaul> shad0w1e, you have not lost data just settings - it is not such a bad thing
<shad0w1e> heh heh, yeah im an idiot
<acolyte> Jerub: mount: you must specify the filesystem type (now I know it is vfat but how to put that in the command?)
<shad0w1e> i was trying to get my stupid 3d card working....
<ompaul> shad0w1e, no, you are just trying to do stuff just beyond your reach for today :)
<shad0w1e> Im still using the internet connection off that computer
<shad0w1e> which is the gateway
<shad0w1e> so i know its working..
<ompaul> shad0w1e, and that impresses the socks off you does it not?
<shad0w1e> well no
<shad0w1e> I killed the desktop
<apocalypse_> shad0w1e, whats u're video card
<Tuxicity> shad0w1e, emm, isnt a 3d card a little too much for just a gateway?
<bob2> apocalypse_: /usr/share/doc/gdesklets/
<shad0w1e> the kernel is aight, with the iptables and everything
<shad0w1e> it runs my internet, and my unreal tournament!!
<shad0w1e> its a 3dfx voodoo banshee
<jesuel> oldschool
<shad0w1e> i had it working, then i stupidly installed glide2x
<shad0w1e> even though its designed for glide3x
<shad0w1e> bec. UT doesn't support glide for 3x
<acolyte> tuxicity: how do I specify the filesystem type with mount?
<Tuxicity> acolyte, mount -t vfat
<shad0w1e> long story short, i couldn't get 3d working at all after that so i decided to remove mesa which i believed was the software renderer. oh well.
<acolyte> tuxi: and in combi with /dev/sda /mnt?
<jesuel> hmm quake3 time. anyone up for a game if you have it?
<Tuxicity> acolyte, sure!
<acolyte> tuxi: but where to place it?
<_4strO> lol
<Tuxicity> acolyte, 2mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt"
<_4strO> man mount
<_4strO> mount --help
<_4strO> ^^
<_4strO> rtfm
<acolyte> tuxicity: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda
<Tuxicity> acolyte, either it's not vfat OR it's not sda (maybe sda1 or sdb?)
<shad0w1e> mr. paul, you're a genious! I'm back up and running.... sort of
<shad0w1e> I was about to pull back out my install CD
<ompaul> shad0w1e, it is not genius it is just years of doing stuff like that
<ompaul> :)
<mete> hi
<shad0w1e> well thank you
<ompaul> you are welcome
<shad0w1e> I guess now its back to getting 3d working
<ompaul> shad0w1e, well learn what you have first :)
<shad0w1e> funny thing: I tried ubuntu on 2 machines and it was a pain in the ass first
<mete> I'm running the ubuntu live cd and was wonder where gcc is?
<shad0w1e> on both
<shad0w1e> Radeon 9800 PRO with 2 screens attached on one machine
<ompaul> mete if you type which gcc what do you get back?
<shad0w1e> I've given up on that one....
<spiral> hi
<shad0w1e> The other one is running a voodoo banshee, that one I got working, so it ought ot work again...
<ompaul> mete and you can if you want to explore further, 'updatedb' is available to you
<mete> nothing will be printed. with cd /, find * gcc it won't find anything
<mete> ok, thanks! I'll check it out
* ompaul wonders if mete is using sudo for this what might seem like a trivial task
<BWGames> which is faster, XCMDP, or SSH X forwarding?
<Tuxicity> mete, gcc is in build-essentials
<Tuxicity> mete, i think u need to apt-get that
<shad0w1e> ok just removed firefox beta and put back in KDE
<Symbiote> can someone help me set up video settings for a geforce2 graphics card. the lag is killing me :/
<mete> ok, is apt-get possible with the live cd, or do I better install ubuntu without live cd?
<apocalypse_> aha bob2 i read that... .for example i loaded a cputemp desklet... it loaded but it doesn shows my cpu temp only a ? over a cpu chip... how to fix that/
<bob2> then you need to find instructions on how to setup lm_sensors
<bob2> or acpi
<shad0w1e> question: when I installed "ubuntu-desktop" - that restored the desktop to default settings
<shad0w1e> ?
<bob2> or whatever the applet uses to find the temperature
<bob2> shad0w1e: no
<Tuxicity> mete, if you're going to compile stuff, I would install on HD
<shad0w1e> Because when I took out firefox beta, it removed "ubuntu-desktop" as if I had changed the default preset of installed apps
<shad0w1e> and it was no longer the "ubuntu-desktop" but some custom thing
<daniels> well, that's correct ... if you remove the 'firefox' package, you no longer have firefox
<bob2> shad0w1e: it installs the default set of applications, yes
<daniels> which means that you no longer have a complete ubuntu desktop
<bob2> it doesn't change any personal settings
<shad0w1e> I think I got it
<shad0w1e> I'm still amazed that one command fixed everything, but I'm not complaning!
<Zenith-> Have anyone else had problems installing msttcorefonts_1.2_all.deb in Hoary?
<mete> ok, thank you very much! I'm going to install it, I have a free partition left.
<shad0w1e> anyone in this room know how to get libglide2 working on a banshee card (it needs old drivers not in the repos. , that's foresure)
<shad0w1e> as the newer libglide2 doesnt support the card, you are told to use libglide3
<apocalypse_> apocalypse@host18:~ $ glxgears
<apocalypse_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<apocalypse_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<apocalypse_> what would this mean?
<bob2> that you don't have X setup to do GL
<apocalypse_> what should i do to fix that
<bob2> depends
<BWGames> can someone give me a hand? regardless of which way i run gnome-session, SSH forwarding, or XDMCP, I get blank top and bottom panels, which remain blank even if i add a launcher...
<bob2> what sort of video card is it?
<bob2> BWGames: are you using hoary?
<apocalypse_> bob2, Nvidia
<BWGames> bob2: warty
<shad0w1e> thanks guys!
<bob2> apocalypse_: you could install the nvidia binary-only drivers if you want
<apocalypse_> bob2,  i have dl the nvidia-glx package
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<BWGames> any ideas?
<shad0w1e> you're not going to believe it but my 3d started working again!
<shad0w1e> I have a feeling that I would've spent more time trying to get THAT working, than just screwing up and accidentally deleting the entire X system, and having it just work when I put it back...
<shad0w1e> well thanks guys, you've all been a great help
<shad0w1e> peace..
<jesuel> oOo
<jesuel>     Your download speed : 15031536 bps, or 14679 kbps / A 1834.9 KB/sec transfer rate. /  Your upload speed : 1837109 bps, or 1794 kbps.
<mairu-afk> ...
<jesuel> only wish that verizon allowed servers on this connection :(
<mairu> lol
<mairu> Is Array-5 good for a newbie?
<mairu> or a previous more stable version?
<jesuel> What are you going to be using it for.?
<jesuel> Personally id go with warty, unless you have a really good reason for using hoary.
<mairu> jesuel: i'm a designer. why warty?
<ompaul> mairu, designer of ?
<Jerub> webpages? fashion? graphics? software?
<Jerub> ;)
<mairu> ompaul: graphic design, 3-d, software, webpages, not fashion
<mairu> :)
<mairu> well?
<mairu> Compiling response...
<mairu> :P
<ompaul> mairu, you see it can matter :) you should be fine with hoary, but be aware that it is in development - so stuff can and does break - if you need stable use warty if you can afford stuff falling over go for hoary for the latest and greatest thinking
<jesuel> warty is....stable...
<jesuel> hoary is......testing.
<Jerub> wow.
<Jerub> that sounds like debian.
<Jerub> ;)
<mairu> haha
<mairu> latest, greatest, thinking..
<Echylon> now what is a great p2p prog for ubuntu?
<mairu> i think i'll use a hoary live, and a warty install ;)
<ompaul> mariu, seems like a fair deal
<mairu> ompaul: don't want to miss on the latest, greatest thinking you see, neither want to loose any work
<ompaul> heheh
<Echylo> ?
<Zenith-> Echylo, Azureus is a great BT client. Hoary comes with "GNOME BitTorrent".
<ompaul> Echylo, I have not idea
<ompaul> s/not/no/
<Echylo> well I have bittornado
<jesuel> just avoid limewire :)
<Echylo> but I don't have any idea where to get the torrents lately
<jesuel> its crap ! :)
<Echylo> I have amul
<Echylo> but it's not speedy
<Zenith-> www.piratebay.org
<Zenith-> www.filelist.org
<Zenith-> www.torrentbytes.net
<Jerub> tvtorrents.com
<mairu> jesuel: really? is limewire not good?
<Zenith-> www.btefnet.net
<Jerub> I use bittornado.
* ompaul is nervous of p2p which ones are owned by the riaa?
<Jerub> btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado rocks
<Echylo> eh?
<Jerub> ompaul: RIAA only covers music.
<mindfuse> morning everyone
<Zenith-> If you are afraid of RIAA and MPAA use the SafePeer plugin for Azureus
<mairu> look what happened to www.lokitorrent.com
<Echylo> thats mpaa
<Zenith-> Many people say lokitorrent was a hoax.. The only did it for the money
<bob2> people say jfk is still alive, too
<Zenith-> They were not shut down by MPAA. The only said so to get donations
<Echylo> elvis lives?
<mindfuse> There seem to be probs with the warty-backport upgrades from repository http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net  . Anyone know wots goin on?
<Jerub> tvtorents.com is great if you're non-american and want to watch TV shows in the correct order, without taping 11pm tuesday night TV.
<Echylo> neh
<Echylo> I hate torrent sites where you need login & pass
<Zenith-> To bad those are the best ones...
<Echylo> not that safe
<Jerub> the 'free' ones usually have much lower quality torrents. fewer seeds, people killing the client as soon as its downloaded, etc.
<Jerub> thats my experience, anyway.
<Echylo> suprnova
<Echylo> was free
<Echylo> and pretty good
<ompaul> Jerub, you could torrent warty or hoary :)
<Jerub> Echylo: Many of the trackers were down or overloaded ;)
<Echylo> k
<Jerub> ompaul: yeah, but I can get it at 800kb/sec from my ISP's filemirror
<Echylo> now my current torrent
<Zenith-> I disagree... SuprNova never had many real scene releases, like Torrentbytes does
<Echylo> is speeding up
<Echylo> @ 34kbs
<Zenith-> Torrentbytes have all new scene releases in proper RAR archives.. The way it's ment to be =)
<Jerub> tvtorrents, the day the show is released, usually gave me >400kb/sec.
<ompaul> Jerub, nice isp
<Jerub> ompaul: 10mbit/128kbit 10gig cap.
<ompaul> Jerub, at work my isp is heanet.ie :)
<Jerub> ompaul: it has its downs and its ups. ;)
<jesuel> hrm
<jesuel> so torrentbytes is good and tvtorrents?
<Zenith-> Torrentbytes, tvtorrents and btefnet are the best..
<Zenith-> Piratebay got all sorts of files, but a lot i crap..
<Zenith-> lot is..
<Echylo> "rejected by tracker port 6884 is blacklisted
<Echylo> and what does that mean?
<Zenith-> What client are you using..
<Zenith-> ?
<Echylo> bittornado
<Zenith-> Go to the configuration and change your port range to something like: 50000-51000
<Echylo> do I need to configure my router for that?
<Zenith-> Did you configure your router for port 6884?
<Echylo> yeh
<Echylo> I opened 6883-6888
<Echylo> or isn't that necessary
<Zenith-> Then yes.
<jesuel> hmm seriously pondering getting rid of cable and just using my mythtv box to play these files from torrent sites ...
<Zenith-> Do the same, just use a higher port range...
<Zenith-> What site are you using? Torrentbytes?
<Echylo> filemp3.org
<Echylo> how many ports has there to be open minimum?
<Zenith-> There is no minimum... But you should use.. maby 10
<Zenith-> E mean.. Maximum 10
<Zenith-> sry..
<Echylo> lol
<Zenith-> Max 10 ports, in the range of 49152-65535
<Zenith-> Sorry for that =)
<Echylo> lol np
<vixus> Little help? Nvu's not working on me, and I'm shocked. Linux never failed me before.
<vixus> please?
<jesuel> http://www.rackmountpro.com/productpage.php?prodid=2079
<jesuel> omg, i want that for video storage :)
<Tuxicity> vixus, NVU installation is explained on ubuntuguide.org
<jesuel> put 40x 400gb sata hd's in there :)
<Tuxicity> vixus, though i havent tried
<vixus> I followed that guide
<vixus> nvu installed, i start it up... it asks to choose a profile, I click Start Nvu... doesn't start.
<Echylo> well I opened 49152-49157
<Echylo> Zenith-,  ^
<Zenith-> Yes
<spiral> hi again
<Zenith-> Echylo, did yo get it working?
<Echylo> not yet
<Echylo> first finishing my download
<Echylo> 3 min lef
<Zenith-> =)
<Echylo> yeh it works thanks Zenith
<Zenith-> np :p
<Echylo> wooow
<Echylo> great
<Echylo> at 34kbs within 2 secs :p
<Echylo> if you were a girl I would kiss you
<Echylo> :p
<Zenith-> Very often you get max speed at the sites where you need to register.. There are always a lot of seeders there.. And sry for that I'm not a girl :p
<Echylo> ;)
<jba> hey guys is it safe to update the kernel on hoary yet, or is it still gona cause issues with inotify
<Zenith-> I'm having trouble installing msttcorefonts.. when i use apt-get i get this:
<Zenith-> --12:37:15--  http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<Zenith->            => `./andale32.exe'
<Zenith-> Lser belnet.dl.sourceforge.net...193.190.198.97
<Zenith-> Should I be getting this? After a while i get timed out..
<jba> anyone ?
<Pointwood> what cd burning app do you recommend?
<Zenith-> k3b
<Pointwood> so, there's no good Gnome burning software yet?
<ompaul> jba, no idea, however unless you really need new functionality or are a developer you should not go around upgrading kernels for the sake of it, and that would be imho :)
<Tuxicity> Pointwood, except for audio CDs, Nautilus is good
<Pointwood> k
<Tuxicity> Pointwood, and there's more info on the wiki
<Echylo> Zenith-, try another host?
<Echylo> *mirror
<Zenith-> I'm not choosing the host..
<Zenith-> I'm running Hoary.. Could that be the problem?
<napsy> Hello. I installed ubuntu warty with x.org. The problem is I don't have these pretty fonts. How can I beautify the fonts?
<Zenith-> U mean the msttcorefonts?
<napsy> i have bistream
<napsy> and msttcorefonts are installed
<Zenith-> There's a post in the ubuntuforums about "beutifying" fonts
<napsy> just the fonts look bold
<napsy> ok
<HavoK> hi there; there is a way starting hotplug before networking (at boot)?
<Jerub> HavoK: you should be able to do it by playing with update-rc.d or editing the symlinks manually.
<HavoK> ok, I'll give it a try; thanks!
<Jerub> HavoK: /etc/rcX.d/ scripts are executed in alphabetcal order, thats why its like 'S20inetd' and 'S99fetchmail'
<Jerub> because you want inetd running before fetchmail.
<HavoK> Jerub: yes, but i can't find any hotplug's symlink
<HavoK> (the default runlevel is 2, isn't it?)
<Jerub> no, 5 I think.
<jdub> it's 2
<Jerub> hmm, it is too ;)
<HavoK> hmm i can't find *hotplug* in /etc/rc2.d ...
<Jerub> I see hotplug in runlevel 0 6 and 5
<Jerub> oh, not 5, S
<HavoK> just a minute (man update-rc.d)
<Echylo> how you install x.org for warty?
<Echylo> is there a guide for it?
<Jerub> Echylo: you upgrade to hoary.
<HavoK> Echylo: no xorg for warty
<HavoK> Jerub: I have to create a symlink to networking and hotplug, i think
<Echylo> aargh
<vixus> hi
<Echylo> that's not kewl
<vixus> how do I make a program (Nvu) that has to be run as root runnable by a normal user?
<HavoK> I don't get why hotplug starts even if it is not in /etc/rc[2-5] .d ...
<HavoK> vixus: you can try using sudo
<Jerub> vixus: chown root program; chmod 4755 program
<HavoK> (if you REALLY need to use nvu as root)
<Jerub> HavoK: because its in S
<vixus> thanks Jerub
<Jerub> HavoK: 'S' == 'entering runlevel 1'
<HavoK> Jerub: ok =)
<HavoK> thanks =)
<vixus> Jerub: Nvu still comes up with choose profile dialog then does nothing.
<vixus> Jerub: however, when run as root, it works fine.
<Jerub> when I did a dist-upgrade to hoary, I lost the funkylooking cursors that were the default in warty.
<Jerub> how do I get them back?
<Jerub> vixus: that sounds like a problem with $HOME, etc.
<jdub> Jerub: it's a bug, will be fixed before release
<Jerub> vixus: the chmod thing should allow you to run it as a root user.
<Jerub> what is nvu anyway?
<Echylo> when I did a hoary upgrade
<Echylo> it was broken
<vixus> that web editing thing
<vixus> Jerub: So I HAVE to use sudo?
<Jerub> vixus: probably.
<vixus> dammit
<vixus> can I tell the launcher to run as root?
<Tuxicity> vixus, perhaps like this "gksudo nvu" or sometin
<vixus> gksudo?
<vixus> gksudo?
<Tuxicity> vixus, change the command for the launcher. gksudo is the graphical sudo i think
<vixus> yes it worked, thanks!
<Tuxicity> vixus, ur welcome
* ompaul wonders what I have to do to add something to the ideas pool
<ompaul> when I click on it from wiki it says not logged in  :)
<ompaul> it should carrr
<ompaul> oopws
<ompaul> the login should carry from one part to the other I think
<ompaul> anyway I will leave it till l8r cheers ya all
<ompaul> just logged in cheers
<BWGames> Is MythTV as good as its made out to be? Is there anything better on Linux?
<Echylo> hoi
<Echylo> I'm in hoary now, but when I try to start up gnome it freezes
<vixus> Anyone wanna help me get HL2 working on Ubuntu?
<Echylo> anyone knows a solution?
<jdub> Echylo: upgrade to the latest kernel, or boot with 'noinotify'
<BWGames> vixus: try Cedega www.transgaming.com
<linuxboy> whats a good cpu temprature monitor for ubuntu?
<Echylo> ok lets see
<Tuxicity> BWGames, no, isnt HL2 linux native?
<daniels> Tuxicity: no, it's not
<vixus> BWGames: Can I make it run off my windows partition?
<Tuxicity> daniels, oops, I thought it was like doom3
<Echylo> ok now it worked, I booted with newest kernel
<BWGames> vixus: AFAIK No, http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Half_Life_2 has info on using it
<daniels> Tuxicity: nope, hl2 hasn't been native, ever
<vixus> BWGames: Damn
<daniels> or anything to do with hl
<vixus> cedega isn't free..
<BWGames> vixus: no, but its well worht it
<vixus> BWGames, I'll just have to stick to Wintendo for now then
<Echylo> yay running hoary
<Cam-> its good eh
<Cam-> ;-)
<Echylo> ;)
<Cam-> especially the nice update-manager
<HavoK> Jerub: thanks, it's ok now
<vixus> hey, is there a vamos binary for ubuntu?
<Cam-> i hate how synaptic is still broken for me tho
<Frafraxy> hi all
<HavoK> i used a "workaround", too
<Cam-> but i cbf bugzilla'ring it because its probably already there
<Frafraxy> i use ubuntu hoary
<Frafraxy> when i try to open nautilus applications:///Internet
<Frafraxy> it does an error
<HavoK> beacuse my wifi card doesn't start easily and i've to start networking twice
<Cam-> HavoK: for me to get it started i need to first modprobe ndiswrapper, then start up network-admin, delete the dns entry and re-add it, then initilize the wlan connection
<Frafraxy> it it say that isn't valid
<HavoK> Cam-: hmm, so i'm a lucky guy =P
<Frafraxy> what i must do?
<Jerub> when I did a dist-upgrade to hoary, I lost the funkylooking cursors that were the default in warty.
<Jerub> any idea how to configure them in xorg?
<HavoK> Jerub: hmmm do you use gnome?
<Cam-> not sure, i dist-upgraded fine
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<Tuxicity> Jerub, im quite sure jdub answered you
<Jerub> HavoK: no.
<Cam-> KDE or xfce?
<Cam-> =P
<Jerub> Tuxicity: ooh, sorry. yes.
<Jerub> Cam-: xfce
<HavoK> ..and what's the answer? (it may be useful..)
<Jerub> HavoK: its a bug
<HavoK> ok
<Cam-> answer: use gnome
<Cam-> *waits for flame*
<HavoK> lol =P
<Jerub> Cam-: I hate gnome in ways you cannot imagine.
<HavoK> does alsa's rc save the mixer's configuration?
<BWGames> can i use apt-get within ubuntu, or do i have to use synaptic?
<_4strO> u can
<HavoK> BWGames: apt-get does work fine
<Echylo> u can
<Echylo> or u cannot
<Echylo> like u wish
<Jerub> Echylo: you mean 'may not'
<Echylo> yes
<BWGames> whats the difference between universe and multiverse in sources.list?
<mary28> one question. Just installed ubuntu, but no login graph appears.It says something that "we couldn't locate a graph server"
<mary28> so login only appears in dos command (password as well) and nothing happens after that
<_4strO> mary28> u have a pb with your Xfree configuration
<mary28> hmm Xfree?
<mseney> just seen that Firefox 1.0.1 is available from Mozilla.org. How soon will a .deb upgrade package be made available for ubuntu?
<jdub> mseney: it will be in hoary soon, because it contains particular bugfixes we want
<apokryphos> mseney: probably not too long, but it's dirt-easy to install it manually. There's a guide on the site, too.
<mseney> i've installed it manually in the past but would like to keep things installed by .deb
<apokryphos> Whatever floats your boat
<mseney> :)
<_4strO> mary28> i'm not a specialist
<_4strO> :/
<mary28> ok ty :-)
<BWGames> how do i use apt-get to install a local .deb file?
<xantor> hello all
<xantor> BWGames, dpkg -i <package name>.deb
<BWGames> thanks :)
<xantor> np :)
<xantor> my first help on the ubuntu channel :)
<ompaul> xantor, hello one
<BWGames> hehe
<BWGames> isn't apt-get/dpkg supposed to resolve dependencies automatically?
<xantor> apt will do that, dpkg not
<xantor> apt is an advanced frontend to dpkg
<apokryphos> unless there's a dependency problem in apt ;-)
<BWGames> ahh ;)
<ompaul> advanced package too
<xantor> indeed :)
<ompaul> s/too/tool/
<BWGames> trying to install xmltv, but apt-get can't find it :/
<BWGames> so downloaded it, now it whines about depencies
<xantor> did you enable universe repo?
<BWGames> afaik yes, multiverse archive.ubuntu
<BWGames> etc
<mseney> BWGames, and sometimes when things go the wayside w/ apt-get run -> $sudo apt-get install -f
<xantor> does anybody know when inotify will be fixed in the hoary kernel? (ubuntu 2.6.10-4-686-smp is my current kernel)
<Jerub> maybe a dist-upgrade too
<xantor> I really wan beagle and dashboard :D
<jdub> xantor: it's disabled in the latest
<xantor> I know
<xantor> when I enable it, gnome (gamin) crashes :(
<mseney> you are running a 2.6.10-4 , hrmm i have the 10-3. how do i get the 10-4?
<xantor> I just apt-get it :)
<xantor> did a search for linux
<xantor> found image debs
<mseney> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-3-386   Looking like the kernel on my system is specifically for my architechure
<xantor> apt-get install ...
<xantor> I got P4 and ubuntu installed .6.10-3-386 by default
<mseney> i mean "not" i have a Pentium III
<BWGames> whats the name of the firewall, firestarter?
<mseney> BWGames, yes
<xantor> so I upgraded to (ubuntu 2.6.10-4-686-smp
<mseney> xantor, how do i get that w/ apt-get. like what is the name of the kernel: do i $sudo apt-get install 2.6.10-4-686 ?
<xantor> I'll take a look, give me a min :)
<mseney> k
<xantor> try apt-get install kernel-image-2.6-686-smp
<xantor> That was the one I did if I'm correct
<xantor> wait!
<xantor> you have P3 right?
<xantor> don't add the -smp, that's for multiple cpu's and HT
<xantor> apt-get install kernel-image-2.6-686
<xantor> should work for you
<mseney> k thanks dude
<xantor> np :)
<BWGames> memo to self: dont try and configure firewall over a remote X connection.... ;)
<xantor> lol :)
<xantor> Is this were the devs hang around?
<BWGames> i have to say, i really love ssh x forwarding... being able to run firefox as if it was on this machine but is actually on the ubuntu box rocks :)
<xantor> BWGames, how do you do that? Do you have a link to a tutorial??
<BWGames> xantor: i'm using windows on this machine, so it might be different for you.. basically i just got a windows X server, used putty to ssh in, enabling X forwarding in putty, typed e.g. gnome-calculator, and it appeared :)
<xantor> sweet :D
<BWGames> then putty crashed :|
<xantor> hmmm :(
<BWGames> well it works ;)
<_4strO> BWGames> try with http://xlivecd.indiana.edu/
<_4strO> :)
<zzyber> Hi everyone! Im on my way to start writing a webpage for the family and i wounder if there is some kind of template i can start of with. I want the look to be as other portals with boxes etc
<BWGames> ooh..that looks good :)
<Sionide> zzyber, www.oswd.org
<Sionide> you need to know a little about html/css but there are tutorials on all over the net
<zzyber> Sionide, checking
<xantor> anyone experience with building monodevelop on hoary?
<mete> hi
<zzyber> Sionide, exactly what i needed, thx
<Sionide> no problem
<Sionide> user "haran" makes cool designs
<Sionide> i used to use one of his
<Sionide> not anymore though
<Sionide> should try and get him to make wordpress templates, they'd rock.. heh
<Sionide> hmm
<mete> i just installed warty
<BWGames> looks like the box just crashed :/
<xantor> mete, like it?
<mete> yes, it worked the first time
<membreya> lo there Echylo :)
<mete> uh uh ubuntu
<mete> where do i change the kezboard lazout
<daniels> mete: Desktop->Preferences->Keyboard
<mete> daniels, thanks
<membreya> the mighty daniels is awake :)
<MindZEye> Does anyone know how I can stop Konqueror from using GEdit to view HTML when I click on "View Document Source" in the context menu of a web page?
<JDigital_> but gedit is awesome
<MindZEye> That's not the point.
<MindZEye> It's been puzzling me as there doesn't seem to be an option anywhere.
<stuNNed> set your editor to be something else
<stuNNed> under 'prefered applications'
<mete> how can I list all available (unmounted) disks /partitions
<MindZEye> I found it, in the file associations you have to change the editor for "plain".
<Echylo> hey membreya
<Echylo>  :)
<stuNNed> mete: fdisk -l /dev/hdX where X is your drive
<Cam-> why doesnt my update manager appear in my panel anymore
<Cam-> im upset
<Cam-> :(
<stuNNed> because Hoary is still unstable?
<Sionide> zzyber, any luck?
<Cam-> thanks stunned
<Cam-> you were helpful
<Cam-> i mean, i upgraded to unstable hoary without knowing that what would come out of the end
<Cam-> would be unstable
<Echylo> just upgrade
<Echylo> and boot with the newest kernel
<Echylo> otherwise gnome freezes
<Echylo> (it does here)
<ups> Cam-: update-manager will now appear if you have updates available
<ups> Cam-: otherwise it runs in the background, but doesn't show up in the panel until there are updates
<BWGames> should archive.ubuntu.com have xmltv?
<mete> thanks
<BWGames> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<BWGames> oops
<BWGames> got that in sources.list but it says cant find xmltv
<Cam-> thanks ups
<mete> I installed ubuntu warty and have to install gcc, but I don't know the root password
<ups> Cam-: i meant the update-notifier, not update-manager :)
<BWGames> mete: use sudo command
<mete> I was not asked during the ubuntu installation
<BWGames> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo/view
<Echylo> lovely torrent
<Echylo> 250kbs in 2minutes
<ups> Cam-: you can check if its running by this command: ps -el|grep update-notifier
<pam_laptop> hi
<pam_laptop> sources.list for ubuntu warty amd 64 please?
<BWGames> is there any way to force apt-get to download the lists again?
<mete> cu
<Cam-> apt-get reload
<BWGames> apt-get update doesn't seem to get the full lists
<Cam-> i think
<Cam-> update
<Cam-> =P
<BWGames> kk ;)
<Cam-> umm
<Cam-> apt-get downloads any new lists
<BWGames> mm
<BWGames> thats what i thought
<BWGames> but i get
<BWGames> E: Package xmltv has no installation candidate
<Cam-> sure you have the right repos?
<FEL> hey, basic question, howcome there's two identical releases with the same name: warty-install-i386.iso/warty-release-install-i386.iso? Maybe they're not identical? Does it matter which one i get?
<BWGames> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<BWGames> and i can download it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xmltv/ ...
<Cam-> weird
<FEL> err i meant different name.
<Cam-> anyone here uses web publishing of calenders under evolution?
<Ed_Gein> anyone running hoary?
<gila> yo
<gila> i do
<Ed_Gein> any problems with it?
<gila> none.
<Ed_Gein> by any chance have you installed k3b?
<gila> No i havent :) I dont have a burner in this machine.
<psycho-kid> hi every1
<Ed_Gein> ok
<Ed_Gein> the only thing stopping me from making the complete switch is burning mp3's
<psycho-kid> why does my ubunt tell  me i am not offerised to install anything
<Ed_Gein> pyscho: use sudo
<psycho-kid> im tired of not getting anywhere
<psycho-kid> i installed linux4win
<Ed_Gein> pyscho: sudo apt-get install *******
<psycho-kid> i cant even run anything
<psycho-kid> help
<psycho-kid> sudo apt-get install then what does it do
<gila> try running synaptic
<gila> Might make things more clear for you psycho-kid
<psycho-kid> how do i get all privillages on ubunto_
<psycho-kid> what is that and where do i get it_
<psycho-kid> my mandrake doesnt want to install
<Xappe> Ed_Gein, graveman can burn mp3s to audio cd...
<Ed_Gein> Xappe: bahhhh
<gila> psycho-kid, do me a favour and read some docs on ubuntu :) I will make all things clear for you there.
<Ed_Gein> I keep getting a dependancy hell
<psycho-kid> what is synaptic?
<Xappe> Ed, for installing graveman?
<stuNNed> psycho-kid: synaptic is package manager
<psycho-kid> MANDRAKE DOESNT RECOGNISE MY harddrives
<psycho-kid> thanx
<Ed_Gein> Xappe: yes
<Jerub> Ed_Gein: apt-get dist-upgrade first
<Ed_Gein> same problem with k3b
<psycho-kid> hmmm
<Jerub> Ed_Gein: it'll install lots of stuff, but it will fix up your dependancy problems.
* SiliconViper ponders this mystery.
<Xappe> Ed_Gein, and you're using Hoary?
<Ed_Gein> warty
<error_29> Jerub, what's the difference exactly between dist-upgrade and just upgrade?
<Xappe> ah, graveman is in the Hoary repos
<SiliconViper> It seems that xmms does magic, and dies when I attempt to start it.
<psycho-kid> how do i get get complete preiveleges on ubuntu_
<apokryphos> error_29: I think an upgrade upgrades all your packages; while dist-upgrade upgrades all the distro packages and those directly linked to them.
<SiliconViper> Oh, wait.... nevermind.
<apokryphos> i.e. ubuntu-base, gnome etc
<Ed_Gein> Xappe is k3b in hoary as well?
<SiliconViper> It seems that launching via console gives me all the information I need to figure it out!
<Jerub> error_29: better handling of dependncies
<error_29> hmm, apokryphos -- you mean the dist-upgrade just works on the packages marked "supported" in synaptic, for example?
<psycho-kid> yawn
<error_29> thanks guys
<Xappe> Ed_Gein, yes
<Jerub> error_29: upgrade upgrades all packages to the latest version, dist-upgrade messes with dependancies. with just upgrade you'll see lots of packages held back for some reason.
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, 'upgrade' upgrades packages that have no new dependancies. 'dist-upgrade' upgrades everything, even if it requires removing some packages due to conflicts, or pulling new deps.
<Ed_Gein> Xappe: things are woking so well I'm afraid that an upgrade to hoary will break things
<SiliconViper> er... that should have been directed at error_29, my apologies.
<SiliconViper> Ed_Gein, then don't convert to hoary?
<Xappe> Ed_Gein, well, then you should wait
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: Hm, right; I still don't think that a dist-upgrade updates everything. Are you saying that, say, doing a dist-upgrade will upgrade my kde packages (presuming they have no new dependencies)?
<Xappe> Ed_Gein, but k3b should be in the warty repos as well?
<apokryphos> I could be wrong; haven't paid attention to it specifically.
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, dist-upgrade will upgrade the packages even if they have new dependancies. upgrade will not.
<Cam-> hi guys i want to mirror the packages for only x86
<Cam-> how can i do this?
<Cam-> hoary
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: Ok, interesting; thanks.
<Ed_Gein> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ed_Gein>   k3b: Depends: k3blibs (>= 0.11.12) but it is not going to be installed
<Ed_Gein>        Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.2.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Ed_Gein>        Depends: kdebase-bin but it is not going to be installed
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, however, sometimes packages are not able to install, based on conflicts. dist-upgrade won't fix that.
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, in such cases, specifying the package manually will usually generate a descriptive error that should explain the problem.
<jdub> Cam-: use debmirror
<apokryphos> right
<SiliconViper> if python-twisted is being held back, apt-get install python-twisted, should show you why.
<SiliconViper> Either that, or it will install it ;p
<error_29> this is great info, SiliconViper , thanks
<SiliconViper> error_29, no worries. Always glad to offer what little I know.
<mete> ok, the gcc is working now
<SiliconViper> s/offer/share/
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: are you having problems with installing some python things?
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, oh no. Just using it as an example.
<mete> how do I install the GTK 2.0 libs
<SiliconViper> It was the first package to pop into my head. ;p
<SiliconViper> mete, sudo apt-get install libgtk2 ?
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: Right; does python-kde install for y ou?
<mete> ah, thanks!
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, I don't know, I don't use KDE. ;p
<mete> how can I find out, which package has which libs, etc...?
<p-fox> hi all. how on earth do I save an image scanned in Xsane?
<p-fox> i dont see any way of saving my scan.
<SiliconViper> mete, you mean a dependancy chart or something?
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: sure, but it seems to be a python dependency problem; not kde. That was but an example.
<mete> yes, for example.
<mete> so that I know, which package I have to apt-get
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, I'd test it, but I don't want to pull the kdelibs.
<p-fox> anyone?
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: You shouldn't have to. It should calculate *all* the dependencies, in which case you'll get an error
<SiliconViper> mete, usually, it's easy to tell. If you need libs for compiling, or writing code, look for... lib<libname>-dev
<SiliconViper> Otherwise, just lib<libname>
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, I'll try it.
<apokryphos> right
<mete> ok, thanks a lot, SiliconViper!
<SiliconViper> python-kde3
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: yup; either that or plain python-kde
<SiliconViper> There is no python-kde
<SiliconViper> Just python-kde3
<SiliconViper> Well, that I can see. ;p
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, try to install python2.3 first.
<SiliconViper> That should solve it.
<apokryphos> SiliconViper: Sorry, my mistake. Yeah, there is another python2.3-kde3
<apokryphos> will try that
<p-fox> anybody know how I save an image scanned in Xsane, please?
<SiliconViper> apokryphos, no... not that.
<SiliconViper> 'apt-get install python2.3'
<SiliconViper> Then.
<SiliconViper> 'apt-get install python-kde3'
<apokryphos> yup yup
<SiliconViper> Not python2.3-kde3
<apokryphos> Yeah; I have python2.3
* SiliconViper nods.
<SiliconViper> Ah, I don't.
<SiliconViper> So I can't really help you more than that, our systems are different. ;p
<BWGames> Package freetype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<apokryphos> error message seems really odd: http://people.fruitsalad.org/phil/kde/userguide-tng
<BWGames> keep getting that when installing stuff via apt-get :( any ideas?
<Cam-> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Cam-> Won't mirror without dists/hoary/contrib/binary-i386/Packages.gz signature in Release at /usr/bin/debmirror line 1174.
<Cam-> releasing 1 pending lock... at /usr/lib/perl5/LockFile/Simple.pm line 182.
<apokryphos> whoops
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> wrong link
<apokryphos> python-kde3: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<SiliconViper> Yeah, same error.
<Cam-> thats on "debmirror /home/cam/mirror -h archive.ubuntu.com -r /ubuntu -d hoary -a i386"
<SiliconViper> I couldn't really suggest more than that, sorry.
<apokryphos> No worries
<SiRrUs> good morning boys
<Cam-> why am i getting a gpg error
<Cam-> when trying to sync from the ubuntu archives?
<BWGames> is a dist-upgrade a good idea with a new warty install?
<SiRrUs> BWGames i use dist-upgrade
<BWGames> it upgrades to hoary beta afaik?
<Dr_Acemaster> so what purpose does su serve w/ ubuntu?
<error_29> dist-upgrade is what Synaptic calls "smart upgrade", for what it's worth
<apokryphos> BWGames: Nope, not without changing your sources
<BWGames> ok, so i definitely wont install Hoary? ;)
<apokryphos> BWGames: Yes, if your sources.list specifies warty locations
<BWGames> apokryphos: afaik it doesnt, thanks :)
<SiRrUs> Dr_Acemaster on mine it gives me root access but sudo works as well
<Dr_Acemaster> SiRrUs: I thought there wasn't root on ubuntu
<SiRrUs> Dr_Acemaster mr default nope
<SiRrUs> oops mr =by
<Dr_Acemaster> ok how do you enable it?
<jdub> Dr_Acemaster: don't bother enalbing it unless you have a very specific reason to do so
<jdub> read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<Dr_Acemaster> jdub: cool I'll read taht thanks
<jdub> su does more than just log you in as root - read the man page
<Dr_Acemaster> while I ahve your attention, Im' trying to install a new screensaver
<Dr_Acemaster> and I downloaded the tar, and extracted
<Dr_Acemaster> but not sure what to do next
<Dr_Acemaster> i see makefile, but it's not executable
<artemis3> no matter what i do, i can't change screen resolution (stuck at 640x480@60hz). this is a warty/gnome? problem. Knoppix has no problem using higher res.
<Vjaz> artemis3: did you select other resolutions during the install?
<artemis3> install never asks other resolutions.
<Vjaz> hm, ok
<xantor> hy all
<SiRrUs> hello
<mete> I run with 1680x1050
<artemis3> must be a problem with this chipset i guess...
<artemis3> i know i can use higher res in another machine
<artemis3> but with another distro it works
<artemis3> on this machine...
<SiliconViper> Herm... this package scares me.
<artemis3> changed xf86config-4.. nothing xf86config, nothing, dpkg reconfigure xfree thingie, never asks screen res...
<Xappe> artemis3, i had that problem I think...solved with adding  Option		"DDCMode"	"on"
<SiliconViper> kernel-image-2.6.11-rc4-nitro1-x1-686
<artemis3> hmm
<artemis3> lets see
<artemis3> which section?
<Xappe> artemis3, under the "device" section
<artemis3> ok
<Xappe> i'm using xorg, but I think it applies to xfree86 too
<Xappe> ati
<Xappe> but i would try it :)
<artemis3> i was to move into hoary
<xantor> Are there any developpers here?
<Zenith|AW> Could someone here using Hoary please try to instal the msttcorefonts package. I cant get it to work, and it looks like the server is down..
<mete> i'm trying to compile wxWidgets 2.5.3 with gtk
<artemis3> ok lets see what happens... c ya later
<Parallax_> how can i use the webcam in msn messenger ???
<SiRrUs> Zenith|AW All done, no errors.
<SiRrUs> All fonts downloaded and installed.
<xantor> Parallax_, don't think you can
<Parallax_> mmmm, what about wine installing msn messenger ???
<Cam-> argh
<Zenith|AW> SiRrUs, damn...Did it connect to: http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<Zenith|AW>            => `./andale32.exe'
<Zenith|AW> ?
<Cam-> why wont debmirror mirror
<Cam-> without the gpg key
<zenwhen> Hoary is currently really sucking with dialup. The new PPP packages are a worthless unusable mess.
<Cam-> and how can i add it
<occy> Anyone here know of some sort of Point of Sales package that ties in with OSCommerce?
<xantor> Parallax_, could work but I doubt it. messenger is very deeply stuck into win
<SiRrUs> Zenith|AW no idea but synaptic installed them all
<artemis3> didn't work...
<Parallax_> damn
<Xappe> artemis3, hmm, too bad :/
<Parallax_> and what about yahoo woth webcam??
<Zenith|AW> SiRrUs, ok, thanx for checking it.. Could I get your source.list?
<xantor> Never used Yahoo :)
<artemis3> im suspecting this pos via integrated chipset and old xfree 4.3 has some issue...
<Parallax_> ok ,tyhanks
<Cam-> can anyone help
<Cam-> with my gpg prob?
<pam_laptop> sources.list for ubuntu AMD64 please?
<Cam-> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<pam_laptop> help me
<AngryClip> how do I tell ubuntu which soundcard to use?
<AngryClip> it detects my USB soundblaster Live! 24-bit thingy, but still uses my laptops internal one
<mete> did anyone successfully compile wxWidgets with gtk?
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop take a look here www.ubuntuguide.org
<pam_laptop> SiRrUs, as one amd64?
<Cam-> meh i give up
<Cam-> i found out how to receive the key
<Cam-> now its giving me another error
<chrissturm> hey! when i install libraries from source, they end up in /usr/local/lib . what do i need to configure to make the linker search that path too?
<chrissturm> i was always just using ./configure --prefix=/usr , but i think its wrong to do it that way, because i think stuff that i compile myself needs to be put into /usr/local
<IrIT> Hi
<SiRrUs> hello
<stuNNed> hi IrIT
<IrIT> I've a problem with a HomePage. If you aren't using IE you wont be able to see it
<IrIT> Now, it have got me pissed
<stuNNed> did you create it with ms frontpage?
<IrIT> it isn't mone
<IrIT> *mine
<IrIT> www.osterbrohuset.dk
<stuNNed> ok
<IrIT> It's in danish though
<Zenith-> Try setting your browser to be recognized as IE
<stuNNed> IrIT: very very lame.
<IrIT> But the page you're getting redirected to, is saying that you should only use IE to view the page
<SiRrUs> Zenith- how is that done
<stuNNed> IrIT: you can get your browser to lie and say it's IE, that might work
<IrIT> how?
<IrIT> I want to get in, and send a mail to the webmaster
<stuNNed> IrIT: i know it's a checkbox in Opera, dunno about Mozilla browsers but i can be done.
<stuNNed> it*
<Zenith-> What browser are you using?
<IrIT> ok
<IrIT> Firefox
<IrIT> can something similar be done with Firefox. E.g. with a extension
<Zenith-> I cant find this function in Firefox, but Opera has this nice function
<Zenith-> Try installing Opera =)
<IrIT> then, i'm going to get Opera
<stuNNed> IrIT: try in moz firefox about:config but be careful
<stuNNed> IrIT: in the url field
<IrIT> yeah, i've been looking there. But first, i'll try with Opera
<mijenix> how I can remove openoffice? I can't handle it with dselect
<_4strO> IrIT> don't visit website like this
<_4strO> they have to do website for everybody
<Zenith-> mijenix, apt-get remove openoffice, maby..
<_4strO> not for only IE users
<_4strO> ^^
<IrIT> I'm not. It's was a friend of my who told me it. And now i want to send a mail to the webmaster and insult him
<_4strO> ^^
<_4strO> oki
<karim> what is the session manager that is run at the begining of a gnome session ?
<Rattboi> gdm?
<Xappe> karim, you mean gdm?
<mijenix> Zenith-, Package openoffice is not installed
<karim> Xappe, no
<mijenix> Zenith-, it says that can't be it's installed
<IrIT> Now! I got in:D
<IrIT> using: https://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&os=Windows&category=Developer%20Tools&numpg=10&id=59
<karim> Xappe, when you open a gnome session the bootsplash speaks about a session manager
<Zenith-> mijenix, apt-get remove openoffice.org, maby
<mijenix> is it right umbuntu is a sarge satble disro based on debian
<stuNNed> more like patched SID
<HcE> mijenix: AFAIK it's based on a snapshot of Sid from summer 2004
<mijenix> HcE, but I don't know the reason about that distro?
<HcE> mijenix: Debian Unstable = Sid
<mijenix> HcE, but why ubuntu isn't it's own distro?
<HcE> it is, it's based on Debian package system
<mijenix> ahh ok now I understand
<mijenix> then the initial stand was debian sid
<stuNNed> yes afaik
<johaBBa> anyone have irda with cellphone working?
<Sumexx> I just tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop, but when i try to install it the screen fades from green --> white... anyone knows what the problem is ?
<mijenix> ok i use mainly gentoo but I try ubuntu on my VMWare
<CaRiBoO> Hi all !
<acolyte> how can I force Ubuntu to think my screen can support resolutions higher than 1024? I re-loggedin and all of a sudden the screen was 1024x768 while 1280x1024 is the standard
<mijenix> I used debian befor gentoo but I don't understand the dselect and its packed system
<HcE> mijenix: use aptitude
<SiliconViper> stuNNed, not quite. Warty is based on Sarge. Hoary is.... far more unstable than Sid, and much more bleeding-edge.
<CaRiBoO> I want to register a ubuntu mirror, but this e-mail adress doesn't meen exist : mirrors@canonical.com
<SiliconViper> Actually, even that isn't quite accurate...
<stuNNed> SiliconViper: ah ok very nice, even though if it's not quite accurate :)
<CaRiBoO> can we help me ?
<SiliconViper> Warty and Sarge were frozen around the same time.
<stuNNed> mijenix: did you see what SiliconViper said? :)
<SiliconViper> Some packages in Sarge are newer, some in Warty are newer.
<mijenix> stuNNed, what he said?
<stuNNed> lol
<stuNNed> 09:12 < SiliconViper> stuNNed, not quite. Warty is based on Sarge. Hoary is.... far more unstable than Sid, and much
<stuNNed>                       more bleeding-edge.
<stuNNed> that :)
<SiliconViper> And the part that was incorrect, was the 'based on sarge' part.
<SiliconViper> To my knowledge.
<SiliconViper> They just froze around the same time.
<stuNNed> so at the time of freeze both warty and hoary were based on sid?
<SiliconViper> As for Hoary, it's very much like Sid, but with more bleeding-edge, crazy stuff. (Gnome 2.9 comes to mind).
<SiliconViper> stuNNed, NO!
<stuNNed> ok, sheesh :)
<SiliconViper> ;p
<SiliconViper> Sid is Debian's bleeding-edge, Sarge is closer to what it was based on.
<SiliconViper> Keeping in mind how the trees work.
<Coily> why hasnt there been a sid for Fx 1.0.1 yet
<bluefoxicy> they suck water up with big phallic shaped things and turn green?
<stuNNed> Coily: there is afaik
<acolyte> how can I force Ubuntu to think my screen can support resolutions higher than 1024? I re-loggedin and all of a sudden the screen was 1024x768 while 1280x1024 is the standard
<SiliconViper> Coily, if not, make one!
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy: :P
<Coily> :O
<Coily> but im a linux newbie =[
<SiliconViper> Coily, it's actually really easy.
<SiliconViper> Do you know how to compile?
<Coily> i havent had to yet, but i guess its not that hard
<acolyte> how can I force Ubuntu to think my screen can support resolutions higher than 1024? I re-loggedin and all of a sudden the screen was 1024x768 while 1280x1024 is the standard
<SiliconViper> To make custom .deb's, just replace the last step with 'checkinstall', instead of 'make install'. (This assumes you have some stuff installed (checkinstall), among other things.
<SiliconViper> )
<SiliconViper> Hey acolyte, we heard you the first time.
<Coily> hm
<SiliconViper> I was busy helping Coily here.
<SiliconViper> Coily, packages made like that are *NOT* release-quality.
<SiliconViper> But they're good enough for personal use.
<SiliconViper> They install and uninstall very smoothly with dpkg.
<stuNNed> SiliconViper: *CRASH* it not good for personal use :D
<stuNNed> it/is
* SiliconViper laughs.
<SiliconViper> They don't crash.
<pam_laptop> please sources.list for ubuntu warty AMD64?
<pam_laptop> help me
<SiliconViper> But they don't meet all the requirements to be accepted into the tree.
* stuNNed ponders ubuntu backports firefox 
<SiliconViper> The GPG signing is missing, and the file installation locations don't usually conform to FHS.
<mijenix> how can I say aptitude that he can remove the package with all the deps
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop have you gone to www.ubuntuguide.org
<SiliconViper> And there are some other things.
<acolyte> siliconviper: sorry, but I'm in a hurry actually.
<pam_laptop> SiRrUs, no AMD64 ubuntuguide
<SiliconViper> acolyte, then you may want to consider google. Getting an answer around IRC takes time.
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop just go there add add the repos.
* stuNNed has 5 minutes :D
<acolyte> siliconviper: I am busy searching but all the articles I find seem to be right
<acolyte> I mean the conf files and so on
<Coily> if there was a release would it make sense to switch over to it? or could i keep the custom install
<Coily> ack
<Coily> just got a random disconnect before my question could be answered
<stuNNed> hi LinuxJones
<Zenith-> I wanna change the language in Ubuntu. Now I have norwegian, and i wanna change it to english, is this possible without re-installing?
<stuNNed> Zenith-: yes
<pam_laptop> repos no for AMD64 SiRrUs
<stuNNed> Zenith-: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Coily> just got a random disconnect before my question could be answered
<SiliconViper> acolyte, I'd use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, but if you've modified /etc/X11/XFree86Config-4, that won't work. I leave it up to you to figure out how to fix that part.
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop afaik repos are repos
<Coily> asking again:
<Coily> if there was a release would it make sense to switch over to it? or could i keep the custom install
<SiliconViper> Coily, depends, what 'release' are you referring to?
<stuNNed> Coily: are you referring to metapackages like ubuntu-desktop?
<Coily> like an ubuntu Fx 1.0.1 pkg
<acolyte> siliconviper: I didn't modify the config file of X86 only looked at it
<SiliconViper> acolyte, then it should work.
<SiliconViper> You're welcome.
<Zenith-> stuNNed, Then what? I get 5 choices.. aa_DJ... aa_ER and so on
<Coily> anyone?
<stuNNed> Zenith-: utf-8-en or something
<stuNNed> Coily: i'm not sure what you mean, sorry.
<TexJoachim> can anybody please help me?
<Coily> hm
<Pluk> hi all
<TexJoachim> my monitor display is strange after I installed ubuntu
<Coily> well how bout a walkthrough to installed Fx 1.0.1
<TexJoachim> hi
<Coily> install*
<Pluk> damn... spam on irc :(
<stuNNed> Coily:  on warty?
<Zenith-> stuNNed, there's 3 utf-8's. aa_ERsaaho UTF-8, aa_ER UTF-8 and aa_ET UTF-8
<Coily> yes
<acolyte> siliconviper: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xfree86 is broken or not fully installed
<SiliconViper> acolyte, there you have your answer.
<stuNNed> Zenith-: i use [*]  en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 but i'm in U.S. so ...
<acolyte> siliconviper: and now what?
<Coily> stuNNed, yes
<Zenith-> stuNNed, i'm sorry... I didnt noticed that the list could be scrolled =)
<Coily> stuNNed, on warty
<stuNNed> Coily: have you tried, though not recommending, ubuntu backports?
<SiliconViper> acolyte, how am I supposed to know...? Would you like me to pack your lunch and hold your hand while you cross the street too?
<stuNNed> lol @ SiliconViper
<msumu> hi people of the free world
<Coily> stuNNed, what's the name of the repository?
<stuNNed> hi msumu
<SiliconViper> <3 @ stuNNed
<stuNNed> Coily: google 'ubuntu backports' afaik it's on the forums
<Coily> ill give it a shot thanks
<acolyte> siliconviper: nah I can do that myself but I thought this was a SUPPORT channel...
<SiliconViper> acolyte, it sure is, but there are manuals that have the answers you seek, and you haven't read them yet.
<stuNNed> acolyte: don't mean to inject; it is but sometimes you need to RTFM a bit
* SiliconViper laughs. Good, I'm not the only one who was thinking that.
<mseney> acolyte, google is your friend :)
<acolyte> omfg I did
<acolyte> acolyte siliconviper: I am busy searching but all the articles I find seem to be right
<acolyte> acolyte I mean the conf files and so on
<SiliconViper> acolyte, try /usr/share/doc
<SiliconViper> Maybe a 'man xfree86' or something.
<stuNNed> acolyte: there is dpkg-reconfigure don't know if you can reconfigure x with it though, here there is dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx enable or something
<SiliconViper> I've told you exactly what to do, if you can't figure it out...
<mike998> there's always the forums
<SiliconViper> stuNNed, yes, x can be reconfigured with dpkg. I told him to do that already, but he seems to have ignored it.
<acolyte> siliconviper: I didn't ignore it, it returned that xserver wasn't configured right or broken
<SiliconViper> acolyte, which has the problem explained in black-and-white, clear-as-day, in the message.
<stuNNed> acolyte: what's the error?  SiliconViper: can he delete his XF86Config-4 and run it again?
<SiliconViper> stuNNed, if he deletes it, dpkg-reconfigure will not recreate it.
<blah09> afternoon
<stuNNed> oh
<SiliconViper> however, an apt-get install --reinstall would.
<blah09> does anyone know of a good programming editor for linux?
<stuNNed> acolyte: run that then...
<SiliconViper> blah09, language?
<blah09> like a fancy notepad
<blah09> C
<stuNNed> blah09: vim or gvim?
<Get> sounjuicer dies for me when i try to rip cds in hoary why?
<blah09> well lua actually
<blah09> id like syntax highlighting
<stuNNed> Get: what format are you ripping to?
<SiliconViper> blah09, Scite is a nice lightweight, but if you want a full IDE, I TOTALLY recommend Anjuta,.
<mike998> Get : try installing ripperx
<SiliconViper> *Anjuta
<stuNNed> blah09: you need to turn on syntax higlighting in your vimrc
<Get> i want to rip to mp3
<Get> have tried goobox to, same thing
<blah09> ok thanks for your suggestions guys
<SiliconViper> Get: I use grip.
<mike998> ah... you will have to install the mp3 coder
<SiliconViper> blah09, no worries! Glad to be helpful.
<stuNNed> Get: why mp3? why not ogg or flac?
* SiliconViper nods.
<SiliconViper> Ogg Vorbis for win!
<mike998> I'm guessing for an mp3 player?
<Get> stuNNed: hmm, it takes so much disk space
<SiliconViper> FLAC is nice too, but a bit big for my taste.
<Get> mike998: nope
<SiliconViper> Ogg takes less than MP3, often.
<mike998> that's what I find as well
<SiliconViper> I re-ripped my entire music collection, and saved ~3.5GB
<blah09> =)
<stuNNed> Get: only drawback of Ogg is from what i understand, it doesn't play nice on portable players that support it...
* SiliconViper nods.
<SiliconViper> Yep.
<stuNNed> Get: going with flac here once get player that supports it.
<JimSinziger> Hi!
<SiliconViper> And it's a bit of a resource whore, I've been told.
* mike998 begins downloading the UT2004 demo
<SiliconViper> Hi JimSinziger.
<Get> k, but I will only have it on my hard drive, and maybe burn some music cds
<pam_laptop> cdrdao no repos?
<pam_laptop> help me
<blah09> SiliconViper, scite is great, thanks again =)
<Get> hmm, where do I set the format in soundjuicer?
<acolyte> other question: can I downgrade to Warty again?
<SiliconViper> blah09, no worries. Give Anjuta a spin sometime, eh?
<JimSinziger> Well, I tried to install Ubuntu, but the installation didn't work...
<stuNNed> Get: in preference, doh :)
<SiliconViper> acolyte, not without a lot of pain.
<blah09> its more than i need, just a simple script =)
* SiliconViper nods.
<stuNNed> SiliconViper, acolyte: actually there is howto for that on forums, did it here, no problems
<Get> stuNNed: nopes, don't have any options there
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs = cdrdao is in the repos
<AngryClip> how do I tell ubuntu which soundcard to use?
<SiliconViper> stuNNed, ah, my apologies. It seems I am wrong.
<stuNNed> Get: using hoary?
<AngryClip> it detects my USB soundblaster Live! 24-bit thingy, but still uses my laptops internal one
<Get> stuNNed: yes
<elec> how do i create a boot disk in ubuntu?
<acolyte> I see, I found it :)
<stuNNed> Get: it's either 'lossy' which is ogg afaik or 'lossless' which is flac
<acolyte> well I rest my case, guess I'm gonna have to live with 1024x768 *ugh*
<stuNNed> acolyte: 1600x1200 here :\
<Get> stuNNed: but I can't choose format :E
<stuNNed> Get: that is choosing teh format..
<Get> stuNNed: nm
<acolyte> stunned: well, which release do you use and what gfxcard manufacturer do you have?
<stuNNed> acolyte: nvidia, hoary on desktop, warty on laptop
<SiRrUs> acolyte when you installed were you not given the option of choosing your resolutions?
<ohgood> Goshawk: kewl nick
<pam_laptop> SiRrUs, apt-cache search cdrdao
<pam_laptop> no package
<pam_laptop> i'm spanish
<spikboll> How do I get the live-cd to start in runlevel 3 (network, no X)?
<pam_laptop> excuse me my inglish
<acolyte> sirrus: no, first installed Warty, then right after that dist-upgraded to Hoary
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop if you upgrade your repos as in www.ubuntuguide.org the package will be there
<SiRrUs> acolyte my warty gave me the option during install
<JimSinziger> Well, I made two partitions for Ubuntu and booted from CD. The welcome screen appeared and I can navigate through the help pages, but if I press enter or type "linux" or "expert" with or without boot parameters, two files are loaded. After that, it says "Ready.", there is a blinking cursor and nothing else happens. Alternatively, after the two files loaded, the screen is cleared and shows a blinki
<JimSinziger> ng cursor and nothing else happens.
<acolyte> sirrus: well on warty my resolutions were fine
<pam_laptop> AMD 64 SiRrUs
<pam_laptop> AMD 64
<SiRrUs> pam_laptop update your repos
<acolyte> sirrus: no questions at all but that didn't bother me cause they were fine
<SiRrUs> ah ok
<pam_laptop> for amd64 no packages marillat
<Pluk> cdrdao is in universe for amd64
<acolyte> sirrus: are there support probs in hoary for higher resolutions / older gfx cards / tft monitors?
<JimSinziger> Please help me! I also tried to install mandrake, but again only two files are loaded and then nothing happens...
<SiRrUs> acolyte not that I know of
<LinuxJones> JimSinziger, what kind of hardware do you have ?
<acolyte> I've had it... *sigh*
<acolyte> enough Linux for today
<Pluk> acolyte, post your xorg.conf here http://nopaste.biz/
<Pluk> or XF86config-4
<Zzed> warty live CD does not find internet, no ping to router - no help files on this troubleshooting either :(
<acolyte> pluk: I will
<acolyte> pluk: http://nopaste.biz/?1158
<JimSinziger> LinuxJones: Athlong AMD ATHLON 4 Thoroughbred XP 2400+, the mainboard is a... one moment please...
<harry> may someone help me?
<Pluk> thats all acolyte ?
<harry> i cant do make on my fresh installed ubuntu
<png> i ve a proble with anjuta (using hoary) i get this error everytime.  ./config.status  config.status: creating Makefile  config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in.. any idea ?
<harry> is always says cc not found
<Pluk> your mssing mouse keyboard fonts and serverlayout section
<acolyte> pluk: it's not the whole config file but only the part that matters I thought?
<mseney> harry, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pluk> ah ok just paste the whole thing
<harry> ok, thanx
<spikboll> How do I get the live-cd to start in runlevel 3 (network, no X)?
<acolyte> ok wait a sex
<acolyte> sex*
<acolyte> sec* gosh :P
<Pluk> lol
<Pluk> but i think the problem is in the monitor section
<acolyte> http://nopaste.biz/?1159
<Zzed> help - warty live CD does not find internet, no ping to router - no help files about this problem either    (Knoppix works fine)
<harry> ok thanx!
<harry> did work!
<mseney> :)
<AngryClip> how do I tell ubuntu which soundcard to use?
<AngryClip> it detects my USB soundblaster Live! 24-bit thingy, but still uses my laptops internal one
<BWGames> Just tried to compile something...does Ubuntu really not come with gcc as standard?!
<BWGames> its downloading it atm..
<BWGames> Root.
<root> exit
<BWGames> ^o).
<Pluk> lol
<mijenix> oops I was root
<Pluk> hehe
<BWGames> heh
<JDigital_> hehe
<JimSinziger> I'll be back in minute...
<mijenix> can someone say me how I can add apache to the runlvl does ubuntu has a good tool to do that
<Pluk> no compile tools are installe dat boot
<Pluk> theyre on the cd though
<acolyte> pluk: found anything unusual?
<Pluk> mijenix, update-rc.d apache defaults
<entius> hi, i am trying to set preferences on nautilus, but i cannot change something so basic as fonts to display, how can i do it?
<Pluk> hmm looks good acolyte .. using a tft right/
<acolyte> pluk: correct
<Pluk> acolyte, try changing vertrefresh to 50-120 or something
<Pluk> guessing though
<FEL> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu on my other box, installation was a success, however the network interface doesnt seem to work? where do i start to fix this?
<Zzed> FEL that makes two of us
<FEL> :P
<acolyte> pluk: restart xserver afterwards?
<FEL> btw im new to linux.
<acolyte> pluk: if yes, how?
<Zzed> my guess is that the NIC driver is missing
<Pluk> restart the xserver with /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Zzed> FEL what network card does it have?
<FEL> zzed, crappy realtek cards .,.RTL3189 . (its just a "test" box)
<statico> how can i tell if my filesystem is ext3/journaled or ext2?
<acolyte> pluk:  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...
<acolyte>  * GNOME Display Manager not running                                     [ ok ] 
<acolyte>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail] 
<statico> besides pulling the battery out of my laptop and rebooting ;)
<Zzed> FEL yep i hve a realtek card too, the 100mps one
<statico> oh, nm, dmesg.
<Pluk> acolyte,  nano -w /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FEL> Zzed, any ideas?
<acolyte> pluk: and then?
<Pluk> you get any (WW) msgs there?
<Pluk> and what does it say at the end? prolly no screens found
<png> i ve a proble with anjuta (using hoary) i get this error everytime.  ./config.status  config.status: creating Makefile  config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in.. any idea ?
<Zzed> FEL check if the driver is installed, if not install it
<FEL> Zzed, how/how? :)
<entius> anybody uses gnome with ubuntu and has tried to change fonts size in preferences<-edit?
<acolyte> pluk: only some font warnngs
<JimSinziger> Back again.
<acolyte> ah never mind, I've had enough for today
<Pluk> hehe ok :)
<acolyte> thx anyway
<Pluk> better luck tomorrow :P
<acolyte> exactly
<JimSinziger> LinuxJones: It's a ECS Elitegroup L7S7A2 with a AMD ATHLON 4 Thoroughbred XP 2400+ - What else do you need to know?
<Zzed> FEL modprobe -l   (lists the drivers)
<Zzed> FEL your card is a realtek 8139?
<JimSinziger> The video card is a Guillemot Maxi Gamer Xentor...
<FEL> zzed, yeah.
<JimSinziger> Hm...
<FEL> put simply i can't connect to the internet :) thats all i want basically .. via lan.
<sigglet> FEL: Computer >
<sigglet> FEL: Computer > System Configuration > Networking
<JimSinziger> I already searched for a solution in the forums and the FAQs, but I didn't find anything...
<FEL> sigglet, eth0 was inactive . lets see if activating it solves the problem
<da_bon_bon> hi al
<da_bon_bon> anyone on ubuntu hoary here ?
<bzbb> nothing to ruin your day like a kernel panic
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: Most of the channel, probably.
<stuNNed> bzbb: what kernel patchset?
<bzbb> stuNNed, it was caused by gam_server
<bzbb> running the default hoary kernel
* SiliconViper goes to reboot with a suicide kernel.
<apokryphos> bzbb: Argh; evil gam_server.
<bzbb> yeah
<bzbb> nothing like random lockups
<apokryphos> heard about that some time ago; they had a problem in the coding; some loop or something, so it would go on forever.
<apokryphos> taking all cpu
<stuNNed> bzbb: standard hoary?
<bzbb> and, then, it tries to schedule while atomic, and KPs
<bzbb> stuNNed, yup
<stuNNed> bzbb: ouch
<apokryphos> There's a package that needs to be upgraded; the one that provides gam_server...
<apokryphos> do a google; there's lots on it
* Zzed gives up and returns to Debian
* JimSinziger ghnt.
<AngryClip> how do I tell ubuntu which soundcard to use?
<bzbb> fortunatly, I managed to update it last time before it locked up my system
<bzbb> and it seems to be fixed
<AngryClip> it detects my USB soundblaster Live! 24-bit thingy, but still uses my laptops internal one
<sigglet> FEL: did that work for you?
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, you have more than 1 soundcard ?
<FEL> sigglet, nah ...
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, disable the onboard sound in system bios
<sigglet> maybe you need to reconfigure that device.
<JimSinziger> Perhaps Ubuntu just doesn't like me... :(
<AngryClip> LinuxJones: isn't there a way of just telling alsa which one to use?
<apokryphos> package is called "gamin", by the way
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, yes but why do you need 2 soundcards on a laptop ?
<bzbb> apokryphos, yeah
<FEL> sigglet, probably .. at startup it just says configuring network interfaces for quite a while .. guessing it isnt working.
<AngryClip> because when I am on the move I might need to use the onbaord sound
<bzbb> oddly enough, it caused a lockup in the middle of its replacement
<crimsun> AngryClip: Hoary, I presume?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: :)
<AngryClip> the stable one
<AngryClip> I forgot which
<LinuxJones> AngryClip, let me see if I can find you some help
<AngryClip> not that experimental one
<apokryphos> bzbb: Hah. More info -- quite a lot more, I see -- on the forums. Quite a few people getting that problem, I see.
<bzbb> yeah
<AngryClip> I am looking on the forums now
<bzbb> it seems to be working now
<apokryphos> cool
<crimsun> AngryClip: Warty, then. No, it's more difficult in Warty.
<JimSinziger> Thanks for your help, bye.
<apokryphos> another user reported upgrading their kernel fixed it, too
<crimsun> AngryClip: the infrastructure for telling ALSA which card to prefer wasn't added until 1.0.8, which is in Hoary. Warty only has 1.0.[45] .
<AngryClip> does a backport exsist?
<AngryClip> is there a backport website for ubuntu?
<crimsun> AngryClip: there's not a backport of those relevant packages, no. It depends on too many packages only in Hoary.
<bzbb> how do I force a package to reinstall?
<bluefoxicy> http://img95.exs.cx/img95/272/mozillaadware4vs.png
<bzbb> I'd do a apt-get remove, apt-get install, but that involves removing ubuntu-base
<crimsun> bzbb: aptitude reinstall <package>, or apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<png> bluefoxicy, don use my nickname. xchat beeps :)
<bzbb> ok
<AngryClip> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> AngryClip: cat /proc/asound/modules
<AngryClip> 0 snd_intel8x0
<AngryClip> 1 snd_usb_audio
<crimsun> AngryClip: you can try something like: echo snd-usb-audio | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<crimsun> AngryClip: that will force your usb sound card(s) to take precedence over the onboard ac97
<AngryClip> oh right
<AngryClip> ty
<crimsun> AngryClip: won't take effect until you rmmod & modprobe, or reboot
<AngryClip> ok
<bzbb> well, I guess I didn't have it fixed
* SiliconViper wins.
<SiliconViper> Linux rakshasa 2.6.11-rc4-nitro1-x1-686 #2 Wed Feb 16 09:47:11 PST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<SiliconViper> Total suicide kernel.
<Raskal> How do I remove an app that is causing my system to crash?
<SiliconViper> apt-get remove <appname> ?
<crimsun> Raskal: use the package manager(s) - aptitude, apt-get, dselect
<Raskal> LOL...let me try there...
<crimsun> err, and synaptic, of course
<bzbb> now, lets see if I can get the new postfix to install
<Raskal> I tried installing the linux version of Castle Wolfenstien: Enemy Territory, and the sucker dumps my system when I try to run it...
<stuNNed> what do you mean dumps your system and are you using an older via chipset motherboard?
<Raskal> Nope...newer ASUS board...whenever I try to play, I get a black screen, and my system locks up on me...
<entius> anyone known how to configure fonts used in nautilus? or it is that nautilus cannot be configured in this aspect?
<Raskal> But, I had an "error free" install...
<Vjaz> Raskal: Is OpenGL and DRI working fine otherwise?
<stuNNed> Raskal: does glxgears run and give you decent framerate, also what does glxinfo say?
<Raskal> Those run fine...I have the most up-to-date nvidia drivers, and I can get America's Army to run great...
<SiRrUs> more updates ;)
<bzbb> http://www.pastebin.com/247047 is what happens when I try to update postfix
<tck> anyone try array-5, whats it like ?
<apokryphos> tck: Pretty good. Array 6 out tomorrow.
<SiRrUs> tck great
<bzbb> how do you tell what array you are running?
<SiRrUs> apokryphos i thought they were out on wed
<tck> whens the official release for hoary, april ?
<apokryphos> SiRrUs: 28th, wasn't it?
<universal> hey, does someone know how if there is a difference in performance between using the nvidia.com grapic-drivers or the integrated nvidiadriver that comes with ubuntu??
<SiRrUs> apokryphos 28th is monday here :)
<apokryphos> Ignore me; I'm talking rubbish here.
<apokryphos> Array 6 was out on the 24th?
<SiRrUs> was it?
<SiRrUs> where is it ??
<apokryphos> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<apokryphos> weird
<apokryphos> Not sure why I was under the impression that it was the 28th.. heh
<Welly> alright guys, how stable is hoary?
<apokryphos> Welly: very
<Welly> ok cool :) i'll give it a go
<SiRrUs> yeah i have not seen 6 out just 5
<apokryphos> SiRrUs: URL doesn't seem to exist yet though
<universal> has someone tried to install the nvidia.com grapic-driver in ubuntu?
<SiRrUs> :)
<tck> is there a set number of array releases, or do they just keep incrementing them as need be ?
<Welly> is array5 the latest release of hoary?
<BWGames> Not Ubuntu related, but anyone reckon a USB2 HDD would be fast enough for video capture?
<BWGames> using Mythtv
<tck> Welly, apparently array-6 is out any day now
<SiRrUs> Welly seems to be
<apokryphos> Schedule needs updating ;-)
<Welly> or is it something else? oh ok
<apokryphos> Not sure when array 6 is going to be out
<apokryphos> the schedule doesn't seem to be going to plan
<tck> oh really
<apokryphos> anyhow, if you get array 5 it only takes a command to update, so it's not like you're doomed ;-)
<Welly> cool :) thats alright then
<Welly> lets hope my cdrom drive likes hoary.. :S
<universal> has someone tried to install the nvidia.com grapic-driver in ubuntu?
<Welly> universal, yes.. had no problem with it
<universal> Welly, ok, so is there a difference between using the www.nvidia.com drivers and the integrated drivers coming from ubuntu?
<Welly> i'm not really sure but i presume so
<Welly> i just followed the howto on installing nvidia drivers
<tck> well if the inbuilt one works well enough, no need to install the other
<universal> Welly, ok so you have actually done the things as configurating the kernel-headers and so...?
<Welly> not sure whether the nvidia driver coming from the nvidia site is any more recent or improved but the one i tried from ubuntu worked fine
<Welly> universal, no.. nothing like that
<universal> Welly, you just installed the glx-drivers? and nothing more?
<Welly> yeah, i think so
<universal> Welly, its just like that i have problems playing games using Cedega.... my gforce6800gt is pretty slow...
<Welly> oh right.. i've got a tnt2-m64 :) anything is goign to be slow
<Welly> apart from possibly asteroids
<universal> Welly, hmm, i think it has something to do with The Cedega program which cannot emulate things good enough-...
<Welly> i dont 'know what cedega is.. sorry
<universal> Welly, ok, its just a program which makes you accesible to Games
<Welly> oh ok! i don't really play games on the pc, hence the ati tnt2 :)
<Welly> i've got my xbox for video games
<aljo^> hey
<aljo^> how can i change refreshment rate and resolution in ubuntu
<aljo^> ?
<universal> Welly, i understand Linux is also not the best distribution for playing games ;)
<apokryphos> Linux is an Operating System; Ubuntu is a distribution.
<SiRrUs> :)
<aljo^> any ideas?
<universal> ups yea sry
<Welly> i dunno.. there's a few decent games for linux! I believe half life 2 has a binary release for linux, although i could be wrong
<apokryphos> aljo^: Several ways. There's perhaps a problem in Gnome for it. Are the values for it restricted or something?
<apokryphos> *perhaps something in it for Gnome
<aljo^> no i don't think so
<apokryphos> *something in Gnome for it
<aljo^> look
<apokryphos> eek, illiterate today
<aljo^> i set the values through
<apokryphos> I'm close to certain there is something
<aljo^> XF86cofing
<apokryphos> I don't run Gnome, though :)
<aljo^> config iwn
<universal> but it could be a good way to play games in future if people just compiled enough
<aljo^> but
<apokryphos> aljo^: you can always do it by configuring x, yes
<aljo^> in the menu i don't have the choice
<aljo^> to change the rate and resolution
<apokryphos> aljo^: Right ;-). Are you using xorg/xfree?
<aljo^> i think xfree
<apokryphos> aljo^: well, do a "top". Does it say xfree86 there?
<aljo^> moment
<apokryphos> k
<aljo^> yes
<aljo^> xfree
<apokryphos> aljo^: Right. In terminal do a reconfiguration of x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<apokryphos> it'll walk you through it
<apokryphos> you can specify the resolution and possible refresh rates in there
<aljo^> thanks
<apokryphos> but be careful with refresh rates!
<bumperland> when I run the terminal I get "child process did not start" any ideas ?
<Coily> how do i disabel the automatic configuration of the dns servers... it keeps resetting when i enter my own
<LinuxJones> bumperland, that is a gnome-terminal ?
<Coily> disable*
<bumperland> yes
<msumu> can someone tell me hox to disable kde sounds
<apokryphos> msumu: in kcontrol
<Coily> anyone?
<LinuxJones> bumperland, are you logged into your normal user account ?
<bumperland> yes
<apokryphos> msumu: kcontrol > Sound and Multimedia > System Notifications
<Coily> i can manuualy set my ip but i cant set the dns servers (without it resetting)
<LinuxJones> bumperland, have you tried re-logging back in ?
<Coily> manually*...
<bumperland> yes
<msumu> apokryphos I m in it but I don't see how ...
<LinuxJones> bumperland, are you on the ubuntu machine, or is it another system that you have ?
<bumperland> ubuntu
<apokryphos> msumu: well, take off the "Apply to all applications"
<LinuxJones> bumperland, did you do an update of the system using apt-get or synaptic ?
<apokryphos> msumu: You could also, of course, disable arts. I have.
<bumperland> nope
<LinuxJones> bumperland, ok hit alt+F2 then type synaptic
<LinuxJones> bumperland, enter your user password when prompted
<msumu> apokryphos that 's all fine dude
<msumu> thanks a lot
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> np
<Coily> i can manually set my ip but i cant set the dns servers (without it resetting)
<Coily> anyone know how to get around this?
<msumu> apokryphos what video player do you use ?
<msumu> (mplayer?..)
<apokryphos> msumu: Generally: mplayer; but been using xine lately
<LinuxJones> bumperland, that's synaptic a graphical package managment system. Hit the reload button top left followed by mark all upgrades, followed by apply. Thant will download all upgradable packages for your ubuntu system.
<msumu> apokryphos how ? i got mplayer but doesn't work
<msumu> apokryphos and totem is kinda oldish
<ghen> what are the packages for iPython and idle?
<apokryphos> msumu: That's an issue because of the restricted formats; don't worry, easy to get around. One sec.
<msumu> :-)
<apokryphos> %tell msumu uburestricted
<Pyre> msumu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<msumu> Pyre  got to add it ?
<apokryphos> msumu: Go through those instructions; further down the page for xvid etc.
<apokryphos> add the extra repos; install the codecs and it'll work just fine
<LinuxJones> ghen, ipython and idle are the names, you might have to enable the universe repository
<bumperland> there was no change ... i'm going to reboot
<apokryphos> Ok, I've gotta go out. Good luck msumu.
<msumu> apokryphos thx
<msumu> Pyre  thanks dude
<bumperland> Linuxjones : still doesn
<bumperland> work
<LinuxJones> bumperland, did you re-boot ?
<bumperland> yep
<LinuxJones> bumperland, you must be missing a package
<p-fox> hi all. i'm trying to use eclipse with the c# plugin, but can't get it working. has anybody tried this?
<bumperland> This problem just started
<klara> hello
<LinuxJones> bumperland, your using warty ?
<bumperland> yep
<Slackman> hi guys, just installed a hoary on to my ibook g3 using an iso...and i don't seem to have a right click anywhere
<LinuxJones> bumperland, go back into synaptic again
<bumperland> i'm there
<LinuxJones> bumperland, ok click search and type gnome-terminal
<LinuxJones> bumperland, does it come up with a green dot to the left of the display ?
<bumperland> yes
<LinuxJones> bumperland, :(
<LinuxJones> bumperland, the only other thing that I can think of would be installing ubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> bumperland, search for ubuntu-desktop
<LinuxJones> bumperland, then double click it
<LinuxJones> bumperland, then hit apply
<kewlman> hi everyone
<LinuxJones> bumperland, hopefully that will resolve any missing dependency that might be missing
<JDigital`> How do I change the font on WINE?
<JDigital`> It looks fugly.
<bumperland> no go  :-(
<Pluk> wine _IS_ ugly
<Nekohayo> I would be SOOOOOO happy to be able to "skin" wine
<JDigital`> It could at least used a sans-serif font
<LinuxJones> bumperland, does it only happen when you try to start a gnome-terminal session or other applications as well ?
<zenrox> pluk don't wine about it lol
<klara> Ok, I've tryied to find it on ubuntu page with no result, so here goes my problem: Just installed ubuntu on a machine with and old monitor. default X conf is set to 1024, but with ctrl+alt+'-' solves it 'on warm'. But desktop is still too big. changing /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 doesn't make any effect (still starting up on 1024 even with no 1024 config at any deph). What to do?
<Pluk> lol
<bumperland> other things as well .. synaptic for one
<LinuxJones> bumperland, you are using the same user account that you used to install ubuntu right ?
<bumperland> yes
<LinuxJones> bumperland, I am out of ideas sorry, maybe try asking again later
<bumperland> thanks anyway
<LinuxJones> bumperland, GL :)
<Ominus> anyone could help me installin an USRobotics modem?? Ubuntu isn't recognizing it...
<Quest-Master> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17274 <-- anyone like to comment on my new Python script? Ubuntu Speedstart.
<Quest-Master> Ominus: Doesn't their site have drivers for Linux?
<Quest-Master> That's how my friend got his USRobotics modem to work.
<zenwhen> is this a cheap USR modem
<Ominus> Quest-Master, well.. i got the rpm file... installed it... but still don't work...
<zenwhen> or the good kind with an actual controller
<Quest-Master> Ominus: Did you convert it to .deb?
<klara> does anybody know why X server is ignoring changes I made on XF86Config-4?
<Ominus> it's a 5610 UsRobotics FaxModem (WInModem)
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> it should work perfectly
<zenwhen> i have the same one
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> wait
<zenwhen> i have the 5610b
<zenwhen> its not a winmodem
<zenwhen> i missed that
<Ominus> gee... =/
<zenwhen> i dont know much about winmodems and linux
<zenwhen> i prefer to actually be buying a modem when i buy a modem
<Sionide> you have dialup
<zenwhen> would he be using a modem otherwise
<zenwhen> lol
<Ominus> well... the modem is a borrowed one... so I don't have much choice...
<zenwhen> oh
<Ominus> my old modem wont work in the actual motherboard..
<mseney> Ominus, heres an old howto that may work -> http://nyslug.tripod.com/howto.html
<Ominus> i'll se..
<Quest-Master> http://img95.exs.cx/img95/272/mozillaadware4vs.png
<Ominus> omg
<dataghost> I'm running a Warty Warthog version...
<mseney> thats insane
<dataghost> why is it insane?
<goldfish> dataghost: http://img95.exs.cx/img95/272/mozillaadware4vs.png#
<mseney> no not that, Quest-Masters post. you missed it. i'll post it.
<goldfish> that is insane
<goldfish> :)
<mseney> :)
<dataghost> hehehehehe
<Zenith-> lol
<dataghost> I guess someone's really here to stay then!!
<Nekohayo> question: if I upgrade to hoary, will it be able to remove that .... useless OSS mixer? My current setup has the OSS AND Alsa mixers, and I think it was because I had my onboard sound activated during the first install... (it it not, anymore.. just running a pci soundblaster audigy)
<dataghost> yeah...I've got the same thing going on with my sound too!
<dataghost> I'm running a Cmedia 6 channel pci card...
<dataghost> I would that Ubuntu would support the card better, it still sounds okay, but not quite the same as the bundled Windows pack worked...
<Nekohayo> heheee! just solved a friend's sound problems ^^ he had like two usb webcams messing up with the soundcard
<dataghost> I've got two USB Webcams hooked to mine too!!
<dataghost> two logitech cams...a quickcam express and a Logitech Quickcam Cordless
<Nekohayo> well unplug 'em!
<Nekohayo> and reboot and see how it goes
<Nekohayo> it may fix things :)
<dataghost> (I love the Cordless!!!) Will do...brb!
<carrot> hello... how do i get ncurses-dev in ubuntu?
<JDahl> apt-cache search ncurses-dev
<carrot> JDahl, thanks
<JDahl> (Canonical should replace "Circle of friends" with an outline of apt-cache search, apt-get install, and dpkg -S)
<carrot> i haven't been using debian-based for a long time
<JDahl> I didnt mean any offence, just that half the answers here are "apt-cache search"
<carrot> that's because they try to make you use synaptic on ubuntu
<carrot> instead of forcing you to learn
<dataghost> wow!! My surround sound is back!!
<dataghost> Thanx Nekohayo!!
<Nekohayo> dataghost, happy to see it worked :) maybe I should post this in the forusm?
<Welly_> are there any other ISO distributions of hoary than the link above?
<apokryphos> Welly_: other ISO distributions? You mean other mirrors?
<Welly_> yeah, thats the one :)
<apokryphos> Welly_: there are several up there, aren't there?
<Welly_> just finding it a touch slow
<apokryphos> oh, nope. Hold on; I'll see if I can find out.
<Welly_> i was just going through the french mirrors.. can't find an iso file in the hoary distro
<apokryphos> though, what's wrong with the ones there? =)
<Slackman> anyone know where i can set what my right click mouse button
<apokryphos> Slackman: are you using kde?
<Welly_> which directory should the ISo files be in on a mirror?
<Slackman> apokryphos, not yet... only just installed the hoary-iso
<Slackman> apokryphos, think i was talking to you on #kubuntu last night?
<apokryphos> yup :)
<Ominus> what is the command for "setserial" ?
<Welly_> I'm in - ftp://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/warty/ and i can't find a .iso file anywhere
<apokryphos> hmm, I thought there might be something in kcontrol for it, but I don't see it.
<apokryphos> Welly_: Re: French, I don't know. Are the arrays coming in other languages, for sure?
<Slackman> apokryphos, got the iso today...but pbbuttonsd doesn't seem to be controlling anything and gnome has all my key bindings buggered
<Welly_> i'm not sure.. maybe not
<Slackman> apokryphos, and most of the gnome icons are missing :)
<apokryphos> Slackman: well, download kde and let's get you on it ;-)
<Slackman> apokryphos, gotta get pbbuttonsd and pmud working properly first
<apokryphos> no idea what those are ;), but good luck
<Slackman> whats the ubuntu equiv to /etc/sysconfig?
<Ominus> i was tryin this howto (http://nyslug.tripod.com/howto.html) but i got problems since the begining... since i don't have a /proc/pci file..
<Slackman> apokryphos, laptop stuff
<apokryphos> ahh
<apokryphos> Yes, I hear Ubuntu had some Laptop problems; mainly in warty though; I think hoary is doing better.
<Dr_willis> Linux and Laptops  can often be.. Frustrating. :P
<Slackman> apokryphos, heh ironically warty was fine..
<apokryphos> hehe
<Slackman> on my ibook anyways
<wasabi> There a GUI password changing program yet?
<wasabi> for yourself.
<wasabi> (using pam)
<mseney> Ominus, sorry will help if i can get my input box colors right lol
<mseney> playing around w/ the colors and messed em up
<theine> Ah great, the mplayer-586 package in Hoary has been fixed
<shock> ok - whats up with this: ubunntu hoary: nautilus cd burner bungles my iso's - k3b burns them correctly?
<shock> anyone experiencing the same?
<Erix> hi
<Erix> array 5 is a rc?
<spiral> hi
<stuNNed> Erix: pretty much
<sander__> Does anyone know how to unlock a FireFox profile, if FireFox crashes?
<carrot> i'd be willing to bet it's a /var lock file, but i'm not sure
<OrangeSlice> usually just means firefox is still running, defunct
<OrangeSlice> try a killall mozilla-firefox
<OrangeSlice> er, firefox-bin
<carrot> they should remove the profile thing from firefox, no one uses it
<Xappe> well, in windows it can be quite useful
<OrangeSlice> I know someone who does :0
<samuella> can i get a amen
<OrangeSlice> useful for multiple users who don't want to share bookmarks and certain settings
<carrot> well, it should be by default disabled.
<apokryphos> I think you can manually specify which profile to start with on firefox, and create one. Check the firefox man page
<OrangeSlice> it... is
<carrot> hrm...
<carrot> well, in gaim when i click links that profile selector pops up
<stuNNed> carrot: you have a lock file you need to delete
<samuella> yeh
<carrot> stuNNed, it happens whenever i am already running firefox...
<stuNNed> carrot: exit firefox, check for a locked file afaik in ~/.mozilla, delete it, then relaunch, see if it fixes.
<samuella> I'm from rwanda.
<diego> anyone else having gnome menu issues on hoary?
<apokryphos> diego: it's a known bug
<apokryphos> same in kde
<Shambler> how can i mount a ext3 partition, so that my user can write on it?
<apokryphos> I think they're still working on it.
<diego> apokryphos: aight, thanks
<stuNNed> Shambler: set rw in fstab
<Shambler> defaults,rw ?
<stuNNed> can try
<carrot> eh? i thought it was defaults,user,rw
<samuella> In Rwanda, we have no running water. just large groups of refugees :(
<OrangeSlice> and yet you have internet?  something's wrong with that
<samuella> I'm on a blackberry
<Shambler> defaults,user,rw doesnt work
<samuella> dur
<OrangeSlice> lol
<samuella> :-P
<carrot> shambler, you unmount and remount?
<Shambler> carrot: yes
<carrot> samuella, blackberries have irc?
<samuella> well, no,
<Shambler> only rw doesnt work either
<carrot> hrm
<samuella> but i stuck a stick into the screen and that seems to help
<samuella> or something
<carrot> what is the line for that partition?
<carrot> Shambler, did you mount the partition as root?
<Shambler> carrot /dev/sda1 /mnt/data1 ext3 rw 0 0
<Shambler> carrot: yes
<carrot> try remounting as the normal user
<Shambler> carrot: i can't with just the rw option
<Shambler> carrot: should i add user,rw
<Shambler> ?
<carrot> yes
<Shambler> carrot: now i can mount but not write on it
<carrot> Shambler, does it work now?
<carrot> how odd... hm
<samuella> yes, odd...
<Shambler> /mnt/data1 is drwxr-xr-x root root
<stuNNed> Shambler: sure you remounted the partition?
<samuella> hay 4strO!!!
<Shambler> stunned: totally
<Shambler> no idea?
* carrot is puzzled
* samuella likes puzzles
<_4strO_> lol
<stuNNed> Shambler: if you run 'mount' what does the line for /dev/sda1 say about the partition?
* Shambler likes running ext3 partitions :)
* _4strO_ slap Shambler  with a club. With a nail in it.
<samuella> oohh S&M
<nandi> hi
<carrot> hi
<stuNNed> hi nandi
<Shambler> stunned: atm, it says /dev/sda1 /mnt/data1 ext3 user,rw 0 0
<carrot> hrm how about defaults,user,rw
<stuNNed> Shambler: check your permissions on /mnt/data1
<Nekohayo> say, has anyone had a corrupt evolution calendar?
<Shambler> /mnt/data1 is drwxr-xr-x root root
<Nekohayo> mine makes evolution crash, I've submitted a bug report but..
<nandi> how do i know whether my modem has been detected
<samuella> are you online?
<stuNNed> Shambler: what user are you trying to write as?
<samuella> then yes. it's been detected
<carrot> nandi, you can poke it with a stick, or you can use dmesg
<Shambler> stunned: user=shambler
<stuNNed> Shambler: try
<Xappe> hmm, aMSN is a buggy bastard
<stuNNed> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/data1
<carrot> nandi, run dmesg in the terminal and see what it spews out, if it says something about a modem it's detected
<Shambler> stunned: ok, but when i mount as a user i get rwxr-xr-x again
<nandi> carrot dmesg does not list any modem
<poxymox> Hi @ll
<Ominus> I've tried an lspci -vv command to discover whats my modem IRQ and port... and appears a lot of information, what is what i want since i don't see anythin clear like "IRQ x ... Port X" ??
<carrot> nandi, nothing even remotely related to modems?
<carrot> Ominus, grep the output
<stuNNed> nandi: grab scanmodem.gz from linmodems.org or run in ubuntu 'Device Manager' and see what it says
<samuella> i wonder if sylvia plath would use ubuntu...
<nandi> carrot something on ttys1 and IRq ? is a 16550A
<sander__> carrot, It was a locked file thing. I sent the locked file to /dev/null and all is well. Thanks and thank OrangeSlice too.
<Ominus> carrot, sorry.. put i'm pretty noob ant Linux and device management.. could you be more specific?
<carrot> nandi, i know nothing about modems specifically
<samuella> i dunno if anybody cares, but, agp slots make get me all hot and bothered
<Ominus> i got things like, "subsystem, control, status, interrupt, region 0,1,2, capabilities, flags, status"
<carrot> Ominus, lspci -vv|grep [string you want to find] 
<carrot> minus the brackets
<OrangeSlice> yar someone said my name
<samuella> sylvia plath?
<carrot> who the hell is that?
<Sionide> google is your friend
<Nekohayo> has anyone had a corrupt evolution calendar?
<carrot> Nekohayo, sorry, i don't use evolution
<raydogg> what repository is samba-server in ?
<samuella> hey, haha, wouldnt it be funny if someone made a calendar that competed with evolution and called it "Creation"
<samuella> :P
<carrot> ms should do that
<samuella> yes
<samuella> hello slackman, mud, and markuman!
<Slackman> yellow
<markuman> hello
<JimSinziger> Hi there!
<samuella> hello jimsinziger and mrv!
<mud_> howdy
<mrv_> hello.
<alvaro> hey guys how do you set up evolution? :S
<Slackman> running hoary on an ibook 800..just apt-get'd xfce but it doesn't appear in gdm
<alvaro> I have gmail
<markuman> i'm searching after where i can config my lan for internet. i'm behind a router
<Slackman> just wondering how i can add xfce to the gdm menu
<JimSinziger> I heard that I could get some help for ubuntu here...
<nandi> anyone know how I can directly go to the command line instead of gui
<spacey> nandi, at bootup?
<spacey> change the default runlevel
<nandi> yes soacey
<raydogg> what is the name of the smb server package ?
<nandi> yes spacey
<spacey> i think it is in /etc/inittac
<spacey> i think it is in /etc/inittab
<carrot> i think that's right, just change the runlevel
<mud_> ctrl+alt+f1
<samuella> hello ompaulAFK now known as ompaul!
<samuella> hello linuxboy!
<JimSinziger> I tried to install Ubuntu from CD, but all it says is: "Loading /install/vmlinuz...... Loading /install/initrd.gz....... Ready. _"
<stuNNed> JimSinziger: which CD version?
<nandi> also now i boot to gnome how do i know which packages have been installed
<ompaul> samuella, hi
<JimSinziger> Uhm... I downloaded it yesterday, so I guess it's the newest...
<mud_> look in synaptic
<samuella> ^_^
<stuNNed> nandi: with synaptic
<statico> boo ubuntu! making ubuntu-desktop dependant on bicylerepair! </whine>
<mseney> Ominus, did you figure out what setserial is?
<carrot> i chowned your mom
<nandi> when I try to start synaptic nothing appears in the screen
<JimSinziger> 4.10 i386
<stuNNed> JimSinziger: there is stable warty and unstable release array 5 afaik
<samuella> I've been wondering something for a while... how would i change from gnome to xfce?
<nandi> although the cursor is busy
<mud_> weird
<Ominus> mseney, +/- i'm lookin in ubuntu foruns...
<ompaul> samuella, that would be hoary hedgehog array 5 :)
<samuella> O.o
<warty> hello again
<samuella> What?
<mseney> Ominus, Controls configuration of serial ports. You can get it using Synaptic and search for setserial. You can also prob get it by $sudo apt-get install setserial
<samuella> so, switch to hoary hedgehog, or what?
<ompaul> saad,  that is the full name of the distribution "hoary hedgehog array 5"
<Ominus> i've just installed it... =)
<warty> anny of you know UBUNTU???
<mseney> Ominus, cool!
<stuNNed> hi warty
<mud_> ubuntu who?
<warty> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/howtofolder_view
<mseney> Ominus, that was a howto i put together a long time ago but it should still work. been awhile since i've used a 56K modem
<samuella> ubuntu go to teh payless!
<samuella> haha see play on words
<JimSinziger> I already tried various boot parameters like acpi=off or noapic or nolapic and so on...
<samuella> yeah okay
<Ominus> mseney, thanks.. but i got a strage think... tryin a lspci -vv i got "Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 0" ... got a clue?
<samuella> I have a question...
<samuella> What does chown do?
<statico> (ch)ange (own)er
<JimSinziger> By the way, the same thing happens, when I try to install Mandrake...
<samuella> oh
<nandi> quit
<samuella> i thought it was a typo of "clown"
<samuella> you know, the h and the l are so close and all
<zenrox> samuella, chown changes ownership
<samuella> oh okay
<mseney> Ominus, nah sorry. dunno man
<samuella> okay so um. can someone tell me how to install a program without synaptic?
<fgubuntu> hi ubuntuers
<zenrox> samuella, apt-get install
<stuNNed> hi fgubuntu
<samuella> yes but, what if apt-get can't find the program i ask for?
<ompaul> samuella, usually used as `chown username:usergroup filename`
<warty> okay than....who is a Linux expert in here?
<samuella> oh okay
<zenrox> samuella, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<zenrox> warty,  whats up
<JimSinziger> Mh... no idea?
<ompaul> samuella, `apt-cache search file_name`
<samuella> oh okay
<samuella> and that searches for shiznit?
<stuNNed> yes, samuella
<samuella> thank you
<Xappe> JimSinziger, that is when it's trying to boot from cd?
<stuNNed> samuella: that ubuntuguide is very helpful but only pertains to warty afaik
<samuella> oh okay
<samuella> um... another question... how do i tell if my ubuntu ver is warty? O.o
<apokryphos> samuella: cat /etc/issue
<klaym> it is warty by default
<samuella> oh alright
<ompaul> warty, it would be bad of me to claim that title, I know something of it, if you ask the question then you stand a chance of an answer, usually people do not reply to the likes of your question in case they do not know the answer, given that there are thousands of programs and they nearly all have options you are talking about lots of possible answers, so I suggest you ask and see what answers you get
<JimSinziger> Xappe: Yes, there is this welcome screen, I can read those help pages when pressing F1, and after pressing enter with or without commands, the above mentioned happens...
<fgubuntu> stuNNed, when i upgrade from warty to hary, is it safe to maintain all staff taken from wartyuniverse or is it safer to uninstall before upgrade?
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: change 'warty' to 'hoary' on those repos and you should be fine
<goedecke_> hi i think Intall boot splash any herar have a URL Manual?
<stuNNed> hi eyequeue
<Xappe> JimSinziger, hmm, ok...have you tried any livecd:s?
<eyequeue> hi
<samuella> i tried to use a wrench to hook up the coaxial to teh USB but as soon as i turned on the pc sparks flew everywhere and it started smelling like smoke. :-/
<ompaul> eyequeue, hi
<zenrox> samuella,  lol
<fgubuntu> all the stuff in hory univ is compiled against hoary libs and viceversa?
<JimSinziger> Xappe: I only tried a Gnoppix-CD once and it worked, but no Ubuntu-Live-CD.
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: yes
<fgubuntu> stuNNed, and what about staff installed from .bin taken from original sites ( like firefox 1.0 )
<eyequeue> 1.0.1
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: depends on where it installed, hopefully will overwrite, but installing .bin is probably a bad idea; ubuntu-backports, although not sane, is probably better.
<ompaul> warty, so ask your question :)
<Xappe> JimSinziger, ok...hmm...i'm not so good at bootoptions, so I probably can't help you...you've already tried the thing i would've tried
<Xappe> *things
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: if you can uninstall or manually remove, would be best
<fgubuntu> stuNNed, i have this all .bin in /usr/local
<JimSinziger> Xappe: Thanks trotzdem ;)
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: then it is most probably ok; it will look in /usr/bin before /usr/local/bin, i'd manually remove what i can, if you think it's in hoary.
<Xappe> JimSinziger, well, at least I tried to investigate your problem a bit :)
<goedecke_> who to i see de kernel version?
<stuNNed> JimSinziger: what type of board is that again?
<JimSinziger> Xappe: Yes, that's better than being ignored... :-)
<ompaul> goedecke_, uname -a will tell you all about the kernel version
<goedecke_> tnk
<JimSinziger> stunned: ECS Elitegroup L7S7A2
<fgubuntu> stuNNed, im not really an expert but im not a newbie. i would like to understand a thing...these problems i could have due to the different libraries used by hory?
<Xappe> hello tritium
<stuNNed> JimSinziger: eghad :) have you updated to the most recent BIOS on that?  i know a friend of mine had lost of troubles with an Elitegroup we had to use a BIOS found on forums on a japanese site or something :\
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: libraries for which binary?
<JimSinziger> stunned: Uhm, no, that's an interesting idea ;-)
<stuNNed> JimSinziger: and that was with windows xp
<stuNNed> JimSinziger: so go figure :)
<tritium> hello Xappe
<gsuveg> re
<stuNNed> hi gsuveg
<fgubuntu> stuNNed, it's not a specific question :-) where the compatibility problems from upgrading REALLY come from? i'm trying to learn more abount linux in general... :-)
<gsuveg> anyone know why not listen postfix on eht1 ?
<gsuveg> im setup inet_interfaces = all
<gsuveg> stuNNed: hi
<stuNNed> gsuveg: afaik that's done in master.cf
<gsuveg> stuNNed: yes. thanks
<alvaro> yo guys when i update then upgrade on the terminal the thing ran slow and it says this:
<alvaro> b  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<alvaro> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/ma in/binary-i386/mozilla-firefox_1.0-2ubuntu4-warty99_i386.deb  Error reading from  server Remote end closed connection
<alvaro> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/dists/warty-backports/ma in/binary-i386/rhythmbox_0.8.8-1ubuntu2-4.10ubp1_i386.deb  Error reading from se rver Remote end closed connection
<alvaro> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: if you change all lines in /etc/apt/source.list where 'warty' to 'hoary' then do an 'apt-get update' then an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' you should be fine.  here is my sources.list though might be incomplete: http://pastebin.com/247106
<stuNNed> fgubuntu: sources*
<eyequeue> alvaro:  see http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<eyequeue> alvaro:  perhaps they changed prior to april
<alvaro> so what do i do? : \
<ompaul> alvaro, apt-get update is always good
<alvaro> i already did that
<fgubuntu> stuNNed, thx very much
<eyequeue> alvaro:  read the content at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<alvaro> i already did, do i add those lines in source.list? : \
<eyequeue> alvaro:  make the changes it tells you to make
<alvaro> i don't what is my distribution section : \ is it hoary?
<alvaro> or warty?
<thoreauputic> alvaro ,  cat /etc/issue
<alvaro> put that in terminal?
<thoreauputic> alvaro: yes
<JimSinziger> Okay, I'm gonna flash now... I'll be back later! Bye!
<thoreauputic> it will tell you which you have
<alvaro> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<alvaro> thats my issue
<sig> what about it alvaro
<thoreauputic> well, now you know, don't you?
<alvaro> to add the backports thing
<alvaro> what do i type in?
<alvaro> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports warty-backports main universe multiverse restricted?
<ompaul> alvaro, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> alvaro, you add that line to that file
<thoreauputic> alvaro: *sigh* do what it says to do on the backports site
* ompaul thinks I cracked it :)
<alvaro> cant' i just gedit, im not comfortable working in the terminal lol
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I never knew tech support involved running remedial reading classes  :/
<alvaro> what do i add! :P
<thoreauputic> alvaro: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* ompaul even gives up
<alvaro> ok im in gedit now what?
<alvaro> the example they give is for hoary in the backports site
<eyequeue> now do what the website tells you to do
<alvaro> so do i just replace hoary with warty?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, it is not so much that I missed the telepathy classes due to them changing the times of class and not telling anyone :)
<eyequeue> only if the website says to do that
<thoreauputic> alvaro, I don't mean to be rude, but we really can't hold your hand through everything - you were here hours ago and people tried to help you, but we see little evidence that you have tried to learn anything
<jjman> hey
<zenrox> alvaro, read www.ubuntuguide.org
<eyequeue> sorry, i didn't know he was here hours back too
<zenrox> or www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<alvaro> DIE DIE DIE HAHAHAHAAH
<alvaro> :P
<jjman> can someone help me? everytime i try to install ubuntu it freezez when it loads some packages in the beginning
<Brunellus> hello world
<Brunellus> can anyone help me with an ndiswrapper problem?
<jjman> is there a way i can do a floppy install/download the packages at install time from the internet?
<ompaul> jjman at what point in the process does it fail?
<alvaro> ok i did sudo apt-get update...
<ompaul> jjman, which version of Ubuntu are you dealing with?
<alvaro> then i did apt-get upgrade but the damn thing is slow downloading :S
<jjman> when it tries to load the package for my nic card
<silversurfer> same here alvaro
<jjman> at the very beginnging after i input my keyboard settings
<Brunellus> I can ping my access point, but I can't get anything else...
<An00b15> can't play divx
<An00b15> FF handles plugins poorly
<alvaro> Get:1 http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main gimp-data 2.2.0+rel-2ubuntu1-4.10ubp1 [6065kB] 
<alvaro> 20% [1 gimp-data 4501636/6065kB 74%]                             4233B/s 1h9m48s
<An00b15> Hoary
<alvaro> that is slow
<regeya> alvaro, wrong source
<crimsun> oh dear god, that is fugly versioning
<An00b15> synaptic won't let me change repositories like I could in Warty
<alvaro> well thats what it put when i do apt-get upgrade :S
<jjman> anyone know whats going on?
<Brunellus> can anybody here help me get my wlan up?
<eyequeue> he still didn't follow what the web site said apparently
<regeya> alvaro, replace http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net with http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports, then update
<Brunellus> I've got ndiswrapper up, and I've been able to ping my acess point
<Brunellus> but I can't seem to get anything else.
<Brunellus> and I cant' work out why
<regeya> alvaro: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<elmaya> resolv.conf
<Brunellus> ?
<thoreauputic> regeya: good luck helping alavaro .... :/
<jjman> ompaul I am using the Warty version
<regeya> ?
<regeya> whaddaya mean thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> I wish you good luck, that's all
* regeya is suddenly confused, then hungry
* Brunellus sighs.  
<Brunellus> Ok.  no takers on an ndiswrapper question, then.
* thoreauputic ponders using /ignore for only the seconf time on #ubuntu ...
<regeya> Brunellus, we secretly all know the answer and laugh at your pain.
<Brunellus> sorry.
<Brunellus> I'm just a bit vexed.  Everything else has gone so well
<jjman> do you guys have any way to help me out
<error_29> --- I gotta say I wish I had a round of cool hard cider to pass out to regeya and thoreauputic and all paaaaaaaaaatient tutors -----  !!
<error_29> Good job guys
<regeya> uh
<error_29> you did your best :-)
<thoreauputic> error_29: ;-)
<regeya> heh
<ompaul> jjman, now I ask you the second question, as the install process is several steps long what do you get done before it stops?
<jjman> well it starts loading packages onto the computer
<error_29> believe it or not, I go through that kind of thing for a living, but face to face, and not with computers
<jjman> and it freezes at 36% with the the package for an nic card
<ompaul> jjman, what kind of nic is on the machine?
<jjman> sis intergrated
* ompaul runs away
<jjman> the install just freezes there
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> jjman, okay so you can disable the nic in the bios until later
<ompaul> that might help issues a little
<zyme> is there any way i can get the w32codecs on an amd64 system?
<alvaro_> im back
<ompaul> so I notice
<ompaul> :)
<jjman> ok, ill try that and report back.
<alvaro_> ok now when i do an apt-get update i get this:
<alvaro_> E: Malformed line 27 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
* ompaul grabs thoreauputic and brings him to nearest bar
* thoreauputic breaks out the popcorn and sits back to watch
<Brunellus> what puzzles me is that I don't have an NIC in the computer that's having a problem....
<Brunellus> just a wlan card
<crimsun> zyme: use the standard ones
<Brunellus> so I don't undertand why I can ping my AP and can't get the internet
<ompaul> alvaro_, now you need to edit the line as it says on the web page - exactly as it says
<elmaya> Brunellus, check you resolv.conf...or route add default gw 192...blah blah
<ompaul> Brunellus, also make sure that your ap is set up for more than one ip at a time
<fgubuntu> Brunellus, is the default route set in the AP/router?
<regeya> no, you're answering questions!  how can we sit back and laugh at others' pain if you help???!?
* regeya laughs an evil laugh, runs and hides
<Brunellus> the AP is set for more than one AP at a time.  presently, two other machines connect to it
<Brunellus> in fact, the AP gave the troublesome box an IP
<error_29> (while you're hiding regeya, mind telling me how you folks get that neato asterisk thing happening?)
<elmaya> did u ... route add default gw 192..... to your machine?
<ompaul> Brunellus, well it is an issue that caught me out, even 10 years after doing my first install using a floppy :)
<Brunellus> although, curiously, when I looked through the AP's logs, it didn't log a hostname!
<ompaul> install of FLOSS that is
<Brunellus> it's bizarre.
<thoreauputic> error_29:  do  /me says something
<ompaul> Brunellus, what ip has it got?
<Brunellus> ummm....
<ompaul> Brunellus, what ip the box that is
* error_29 not sure of syntax
<Brunellus> the troublebox?
<gsuveg> anyone use fetchmail in daemon mode ?
* error_29 ah hah!
<ompaul> Brunellus, that would it
<thoreauputic> error_29: you got it first time :)
<Brunellus> got it.  it's running at 192.168.0.102
* thoreauputic congratulates error_29
<error_29> Actually, the second time thoreauputic -- you couldn't see the first time!
<Brunellus> no hostname (strange)
<thoreauputic> error_29: haha
<elmaya> route add default gw....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
* error_29 third time's the charm
<Brunellus> elmaya:  is that at me, and if so what am I supposed to do?
<error_29> ok i stop now
* thoreauputic inserts a completely gratuitous action just to be annoying
<elmaya> as ruth... route add default gw (your router ip)
<Brunellus> OK.
<elmaya> that it root
<Brunellus> gotyou.
* error_29 and thoreauputic gets a star in front of his name, even if he has to do it himself
<Brunellus> "add default gw ROUTERIP"--what's that supposed to do?
<regeya> asterisk...oh, heh.
* regeya pats error_29 on the back
<ompaul> Brunellus, it helps the machine find the internet
<Brunellus> gotcha.
* error_29 spits up sirloin bone and thanks regeya with tears in his eyes
* Brunellus runs upstairs to try it
<thoreauputic> alvaro has quit (Read error:...  how appropriate
* ompaul hands Brunellus putty
<ompaul> ohh well
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that is so cruel and so right
<thoreauputic> ompaul: oh dear. my Ubuntu is slipping
<error_29> and thoroughlytherapeutic, I'm sure
<thoreauputic> error_29: glad to see someone gets the double pun in my  nick :)
<thoreauputic> actually multiple pun but never mind
<zenrox> wont go that far
<error_29> I figured it had something to do with Walden Pond and some hijo de puta or something
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I do think that leading a horse to water is the best one can do - drinking for the horse is pointless, in 10 years of internet use I have only used /ignore once - we all fail at times
<ompaul> :)
* ompaul passes a nice cold one to thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> error_29: I get tired of my nick, but it's how people know me now so I stick with it
<alvaro_> yo it upgraded
<Tux-Rox> Anyone know where I could find mp3 support for gstreamer in hoary? A repository of some sort maybe?
<alvaro_> and it says this i have options what do i do?
<eyequeue> jef raskin died of cancer, per /.  :-(
<alvaro_> Configuration file `/etc/gimp/2.0/gimprc'
<alvaro_>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<alvaro_>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<alvaro_>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<alvaro_>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<alvaro_>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<alvaro_>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<alvaro_>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<peterotool> someone knows how to configure the resolution in the start menu screen
<goldfish> omg
<error_29> Calling Noah and the arc
<thoreauputic> ompaul: that's very tolerant of you - I have used /ignore many times in #debian ;)
<alvaro_> what do i do? :O
<thoreauputic> alvaro_: accept the default - it's usually safe
<eyequeue> most everyone here owes thanks to jef raskin, even if they don't realize, if they have used a modern gui
<shock> hoi everyone - anyone here know how to change the font color nautilus uses on the desktop?
<error_29> well, then, thank you jef raskin.
<eyequeue> error_29:  heh (pioneer of the gui, named macintosh, etc)
* thoreauputic mutters unprintable things about bitchX quit messages
<Brunellus> i am such a moron
<ompaul> alvaro_, depends on what your knowledge is - given your previous preformance I would say you should not do anything new - you should learn what you have for about a week or two and by then you most likely know a lot more :)
<eyequeue> just felt like someone should mention it in here
<goldfish> bitchx is the devil
<error_29> thoroughlyhijodeputabitchx!
<Brunellus> it's up now.  thanks for putting up with me so patiently guys
<Libby> hello
<alvaro_> yay it's getting w32 codecs!
<alvaro_> HAHAHAHAAAHa
<Tomcat_> @_@
<myselfhimself> hi
<myselfhimself> i'm having some problems displaying pngs inside gnome
<myselfhimself> (they're displayed ok in firefox)
<myselfhimself> where could it come from?
<error_29> they aren't showing at all as thumbnails in nautilus, or they won't open with an image viewer?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, wrt previous session - the first command I used was `man man` then man -k man then which man then tabbing from a to z I did lots of man letter - a lot of what I saw made little sense at the start by the end of that little adventure I knew a little more
<myselfhimself> for more info I did an apt-get install nvidia* before that
<bww021000> whoa
<myselfhimself> I'm using icons for buttons on my gnome quick launch bar and in synaptic and firefox, some buttons have changed look... and when I launch those programs, I get message errors saying that a few files could not be displayed
<myselfhimself> in short the pop up messages are get are "failed to load thing.png"
<caseymorring> hey
<myselfhimself> hey
<bww021000> anyone know how to setup an apache server, and do i need to buy a domain name
<eyequeue> sudo apt-get install apache2
<myselfhimself> bww021000, install it first, then see if it works (launch it)
<cscheng> Hs anyone already tried the xgl server in Hoary or Warty?
<myselfhimself> bww021000, then you can suscribe to some site that redirects a certain adress to your ip
<bww021000> alright, thanks, and then i can log on remotely with ssh and play
<myselfhimself> i don't know
<myselfhimself> i don't know if ssh works outside of a lan
<myselfhimself> but you understood the way to do it better than I in my opinion
<ompaul> myselfhimself, perhaps `apt-cache search icons | less` in one window and then have a look at the icons that are missing and see if you can match them to what you are using, but first have a look in /usr/share/pixmaps/ for the relevant icon graphics
<ompaul> myselfhimself, ssh has to work outside of a lan otherwise the internet would be a lot less safe :)
<myselfhimself> ompaul, some time ago, I looked to see if one *.png that the pop up msg box said it couldn't open wasn't there.. it still was there, in /usr/share/pixmaps
<myselfhimself> i'll try your apt-cache thing
<ompaul> myselfhimself, that can also be a theme issue
<myselfhimself> what should I do with the list that apt-cache shows me?(i tried the command you said)
<myselfhimself> I have those : gnome-icon-theme - GNOME Desktop icon theme
<myselfhimself> gnome-themes - official themes for the GNOME 2 desktop
<ompaul> myselfhimself,  apt-get install some_file_that_offers_icons_you_think_might_be_useful
<Libby> i just installed ubuntu on my desktop pc, all went well but i cannot login (checked the keyboard settings and the password as login to see if its ok)
<myselfhimself> i see that i'm missing the icons for gimp, xine and nautilus
<ompaul> Libby, is the caps lock on?
<Libby> no
<shock> er... can i somehow hide the iconbar in nautilus (browser-mode) ?
<shock> hm
<Libby> login apears normally and i typed my password into the login box to check it
<myselfhimself> Libby, try and type like you're an american keyboard (if you haven't one)
<fgubuntu> Libby, i had that problem too
<Libby> fgubuntu, how did you slove it?
<Libby> solve even
<myselfhimself> Libby, I had that problem as well, but I just reinstalled ubuntu
<Libby> i did that three times allready
<myselfhimself> : )
<fgubuntu> Libby, i didn't. it seems a problem with locales and keyboard at install time. when i made italian install i had the prob, when i made english i didn't
<Libby> oh
<Libby> k
<Libby> i made belgian install
<myselfhimself> wesh le belge : )
<myselfhimself> comment va bruxelles? : )
<Libby> lut myselfhimself
<myselfhimself> tu veux pas me faire qq gaufres? : )
<fgubuntu> Libby, i think that happens something like this:
<Libby> myselfhimself, j' ai tout mag tantt
<Libby> dsole
<myselfhimself> pas cool : )
<Libby> fgubuntu, did you manage to change your keyboardsettings afterwards?
<fgubuntu> when you type your user and pass the keyboard is set to english, then it changes map ( as you said to do ) and don't recognize the pass anymore
<Libby> myselfhimself, il fait froid, je mange trop quand il neige
<ompaul> libby you could try CTRL+ALT+F1 and try to log in there if you do put in a password that is all numbers for a couple of minutes then log in to gnome get the locale right and change your password - the command in a terminal is passwd
<jjman> hey ugys
<fgubuntu> Libby, you can do it after install
<eyequeue> um
<ompaul> jjman,  any use?
<jjman> nope
<jjman> same error
<eyequeue> english?
<jjman> well no error, just same hang up
<jjman> i think it has something to do with my cd rom
<Libby> k, thx ompaul , i'll try that
<jjman> is there a way i can install from a floppy
<Libby> if that doesn't  work i'll install as english keyboard
<ompaul> jjman, not that I know of - if you want to grab hoary array 5 cdrom from cdimage.ubuntulinx.org - this I suggest is only for those who like yourself are having difficulties
<ompaul> Libby, always good to install the same locale as keyboard :)
<Libby> i believe i did that
<Libby> but i guess not
<ompaul> this one is fun: ls -R | xargs ogg123 -z
<Libby> it says my login is incorrect
<Yomic> How do you get into the Windows partition from linux?
<Yomic> Also: How do you boot back into windows from linux?
<goldfish> Yomic: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<goldfish> for the first question
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> that section of the page
<jjman> are you sure there is no floppy install?
<Yomic> Alright, thanks.
<alvaro_> HAHAH OH MAN HAHAHAHAHA
<alvaro_> I got mplayer plugin for firefox yay!
<goldfish> cool
<ompaul> Libby, you could try single user mode - I have not done this in ubuntu so I do not know if you get issues about passwords
<shock> damn.... my epiphany dies on me when I try to edit the toolbars :/
<Libby> i'm reinstalling as english now
<alvaro_> yo guys how do i take a screenshot of my desktop?
<Libby> stragely the letters i use for login are in the same place, its prolly related to that
<goldfish> alvaro_: in the menu
<goldfish> alvaro_: system tools i think
<Zeblown> is there no newer version from openoffice and thunderbird for ubuntu as 1.1.2 and 0.8?
<kimcascone> anyone wanna help a newbie with an install problem?
<fgubuntu> kimcascone, ask
<Zeblown> we will try... :-)
<kimcascone> cool
<goldfish> kimcascone: whats wrong?
<kimcascone> I am installing Ubuntu onto an iBook
<shock> can someone please check if the epiphany browser works for him? Mine crashes when I go to "edit->toolbars"
<shock> :(
<kimcascone> and partitioned the drive
<shock> man tis stinks
<kimcascone> into 3 parts
<kimcascone> all HFS+
<kimcascone> the largest was 20g
<kimcascone> thye other two were 20g and 500m or somehting
<fgubuntu> kimcascone, what labels did u use?
<kimcascone> I then had some partition shuffling wiht the install
<kimcascone> making a swap and a boot New World
<kimcascone> parts
<kimcascone> the rest of the install went ok until after the updating of the pakgs
<kimcascone> then it dumped me into aptitude and gave me an error msg
<kimcascone> so I q and now when I reboot it dumps me into the bash shell no Gnome
<kimcascone> what did I do wrong?
<fgubuntu> what is your runlevel?
<kimcascone> 2 I think
<Yomic> That faq fails
<fgubuntu> kimcascone, look at /etc/inittab
<Yomic> :(
<ompaul> kimcascone, sudo runlevel will give you the answer
<kimcascone> ok
<kimcascone> what do I look for in  intitab?
* ompaul has to go for eats
<Yomic> Apparently I don't have a windows partition anymore ;-:
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: are you dual booting with OS-X?
<kimcascone> ja I am trying to but the yaboot is only showing me Linux old when I tab
<fgubuntu> kimcascone, what about /path/to/yabootconfile?
<shock> /etc/yaboot.conf ?
<kimcascone> where is that path set? is this listed in the inittab?
<shock> u need to have this line in your /etc/yaboot.conf to boot into osx
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: sounds like you did it the hard way - I just used the disc utility in OS-X to make two partitions, rinstalled OS-X then instaled Ubuntu on the spare space I had created on the second partition, and let the installer do the set up
<shock> macosx=/dev/hda3
<shock> (only if osx is on your hda3 ofc)
<shock> then it should give you the option "press x for osx"
<kimcascone> no that's whjat I did
<kimcascone> I partitioned using the disk util
<shock> did u run ybin ?
<kimcascone> then installed OSX again
<shock> afterwards?
<kimcascone> but I did the manual part6ition
<trans_err> is anyone else using hoary notice the complete brokeness of gnome-vfs for samba (and possibly more)
<kimcascone> all the parts I made were HFS+
<fgubuntu> kimcascone, if the prob is dual boot it doesn't due to inittab anymore, sorry...
<jjman> shounldt i be able to install the unbuntu iso image using loadlin?
<trans_err> kimcascone: you can't install ubuntu on a hfs+
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: ah - I didn't do manual partitioning - I just let Ubuntu do that automagically...
<Libby> think i found what the prob is
<fgubuntu> Libby, tell me
<kimcascone> should I go back and wipe and star over?
<kimcascone> start
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: Ubuntu needs to have a blank space to install on
<Libby> first letter of login cannot be a capital
<kimcascone> yes but what sort of file sys?
<Libby> it gives a warning in the english version
<trans_err> kimcascone: just wipe, repartition, leave free space for ubuntu, install osx, and install ubuntu
<kimcascone> HFS+ or Unix
<kimcascone> ?
<trans_err> kimcascone: free space
<Libby> but doesnt in the duthc one, just continues to install
<fgubuntu> Libby, it could be that
<kimcascone> free space is not an option in the disk utils?
<trans_err> kimcascone: let the ubuntu install partition and format the freespace
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: just create only one partition for OS-X - leave the rest free
<kimcascone> ah OK
<trans_err> kimcascone: it is-- just dont partition some
<kimcascone> how large a free space?
<Libby> it accepted it and continued to install, but then its invalid if i tried to use it
<fgubuntu> Libby, but i hade same prob using regular letters ( not capital )
<trans_err> kimcascone: depends how much you want in linux
<kimcascone> ok 2g enuf?
<Libby> i can safely relinstall agian in dutch if it works
<trans_err> kimcascone: i would suggest 5 at the least
<Libby> maybe its something else then
<jintxo> hey guys :-) in hoary, the applications:// URL doesn't work anymore in nautilus, right? anyone know what files I need to edit to edit my menus?
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: whatever you decide - I made it about 15G I think but less is OK
<Libby> but this was the errormessage i got installing in english which it didn't give in dutch
<shock> I have 40 G linux :P
<goldfish> 40
<goldfish> haha
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: 2g is not enough
<trans_err> shock: and then there are those of us that don't dual boot :D
<shock> on me powerbook... left only 20 for OSX
<kimcascone> I only have a 15g HD in the iBook
<goldfish> I left 20 for ubuntu
<goldfish> dual booting
<jos1> has there been any success in getting the areo extrme card to work with ubuntu?
<trans_err> kimcascone: do 10/5
<fgubuntu> Libby, i think that when you type pass the keyboard is still set to english the you reboot you got a dutch keyboard with "english pass", but this is only my opinion, i could be wrong
<shock> I need osx for university - am developing a lib based on OGL
<trans_err> jos1: no-- and probably never will
<kimcascone> cool thanks!
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: try to leave at least 4 or 5G then
<shock> I need the float extensions :/
<trans_err> jos1: just get a usb dongle
<jos1> that's too bad, thanks trans_err
<Libby> fgubuntu, could still be that too
<trans_err> jos1: blame broadcom
<Libby> its still installing now
<Libby> i'll let you know if i do get in
<shock> jos1 - bad indeed - but I prefer wires anyway
<shock> too many sniffeers out there
<jos1> trans_err: yeah I know
<fgubuntu> Libby, ok.
<jos1> shock: yeah. my apartment setup won't allow for them
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<goldfish> hi
<shadeofgrey> anybody know why the 1.01 update to firefox hasnt hit the ubuntu update manager yet?
<net_benjo> hi all
<shock> hoi
<goldfish> hai
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I would imagine because it hasn't been packaged yet
<regeya> someone must package it before it's available, mmm, yes
<thoreauputic> don't know
<net_benjo> does anybody know how to automatically mount fat32 partition so that non-root user can read and write to it?
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: in /etc/fstab,  with umask=002 and option users
<goldfish> net_benjo: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountfat
<jjman> anyone have an idea of how i can install unbuntu from the iso on my hard drive without actually burning it?
<net_benjo> thoreaputic:  why umaks=002?  I have found more than one source online that says to use umask=000, but that does not work for me..., so Im just curuiosu why umask=000 does not work?
* Libby managedf to log in :-)))))
<net_benjo> thoreaputic;  btw..thanks for your advice...
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: I'm just saying what bob2 told us here, to be honest
<net_benjo> alright..thank you very much...I hope that works
<thoreauputic> bob2 is pretty clued, so I belive him
<thoreauputic> *believe
<net_benjo> well I'll have to thank bob2 if this works..
<ompaul> Libby, how?
<shadeofgrey> thor:  do you think its oikay to just download the 1.01 installer off mozilla .or -- ??
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I guess so
<shadeofgrey> ompaul:  what about you what o you think?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: you might run into complications with java/flash/plugins
<mroth> just wait till they package it, there's nothing exciting added in .01
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> fair enough
<Libby> ompaul, i treinstalled pretending i was having an american keyboard
<Libby> added dutch now and it works fine
<ompaul> Libby, now you can enjoy
<mrt> Hi. how can i configure Bluefish, so i can test my php files in Firefox? i need that ff opens url like http: //localhost/directory/file.php
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: since on the whole I detest java and flash, I just have mozilla set up for them in case of need...
<thoreauputic> mroth: there's a rather important security change in 1.0.1
<thoreauputic> anti-phishing/URL spoofing
<mroth> only if you are the type of person who likes to click on "CHANGE UR PAYPAL PASSWORD NOW!" emails
<thoreauputic> mroth: true :)
<Libby> thx for your help people
<ompaul> mrt, that would be via using the "button" in 'external' on the meny
<streetbmx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=80172
<Libby> imight be back if i don't manage to get on line :-)
<ompaul> Mrt that might be menu btw
<ompaul> Libby, and if you do get online ?
<mrt> yes. but it opens php file for download
<net_benjo> thoreaputic:  umask=002 did not work for me....
<Libby> i'll come back from the machine in question to let you know :-)
<net_benjo> I'll double check ubuntu forums..to see if there's antying there..
<Libby> cu later
<shock> <net_benjo> why not just add it with noauto ?
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: hmm - i have uid=1000 gid=1000 in mine: might work for you
<ompaul> mrt sorry, I re read what you asked you are really proof reading your site - so really what you want is http:// so you need to run php / apache on your local box
<shock> i think gnome remembers the last mounted partitions, no? (sorry if I'm wrong - on a laptop so i hardly reboot)
<shock> :P
<karl_> hello,
<ompaul> karl_ hi
<net_benjo> thoreaputic:  thanks...I'll give that a try..i don't see much on the forums
<dafox7> anybody was able to fix the problem with the nvidia drivers ?
<mrt> ompaul im running php/apache but all i need is command for bluefish for browser prewiev
<Nekohayo> anyone comfortable with the rename command?
<karl_> I'm tying to install asterisk and i ve this error configure: error: termcap support not found
<karl_>  does anyoen know wats wrong?
<statico> Nekohayo: yes
<statico> Nekohayo: make sure you copy the directory before renaming, just to be sure :)
<Nekohayo> statico, I'm trying to use rename to remove accents from my filenames. I could use rename "s/@/_a_/" *  to remove the @ signs, but I can't make it work with , , etc
<ompaul> mrt, it is an editor now you want it do none editor stuff like convert the interenals of your web site into a url to pass to mozilla - I do not know if it will do that
<thoreauputic> karl_: try apt-cache search termcap perhaps
<dreamminder> hi, any know whats the problem with udev, gnome-volum, etc???
<goldfish> Has anyone set up ircd-hybrid 7 on ubuntu?
<dreamminder> hal, etc?
<ompaul> mrt, I will look at the help and if you do the same we both might manage to find something that helps there
<thoreauputic> karl_: there's a termcap-compat in there - don't know if it would help
<statico> Nekohayo: eeek, that's beyond me. but first, use single quotes instead of doubles in case there's some wonky shell interpolation. second, you might have to use utf8 stuff.
<statico> Nekohayo: perldoc utf8
<Nekohayo> statico, thanks for the tip
<alvaro_> on x-chat how can i change the name 'New Network' to 'Ubuntu' for example?
<mrt> ompaul ok. thanks
<statico> Nekohayo: depending on your configuration, you might have to do something like 's/\x{290c}/e/g' or something
<owen_> what's the release date for hoary stable?
<Nekohayo> statico, thanks, I'll try again
<stuNNed> owen_: like april 4th or soemthing
<ompaul> mrt the only thing I can find is the open url button on the File menu
<owen_> thanks
<statico> Nekohayo: perldoc perlunicode
<statico> search for 'regular expressions' :)
<dreamminder> anybody knowk about a page with great ubuntu grub images????
<statico> rebooting is for adding new hardware ;)
<ompaul> mrt given that each site is different I think that you might be better off if you were to write a script that would let you launch firefox/mozilla/whatever taking the url as part of an arguement that you pass to it
<thoreauputic> and new kernels :)
<karl_> thoreauputic : I don't undersatn what youu mean with termcao-compat?
<samuella> Hi. I'm trying to install java VM, and I'm having a little trouble... I opened root terminal and ran the java self extractor, but it installed into the user dir instead of the root dir. how can i fix this?
<thoreauputic> karl_: if you type apt-cache search termcap you will see there's a "termcap-compat" package - I thought that might help is all
<karl_> ok
<thoreauputic> then sudo apt-get install termcap-compat and see if it helps with your error
<aran> has anyone reading this had any luck with Beagle?
<dreamminder> what is an ubuntu array???
<samuella> :(
<mrt> ompaul i dont know how to write a script. then i'll just type my address into browser to test my php files. but thanks for helping
<Jerub> dreamminder: I asked google your questionn and got this: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-February/004079.html
<karl_> thoreauputic: cannot find the paket termcap-compat
<Jerub> karl_: package, and do you have universe in your sources.list ?
<thoreauputic> karl_: do you have universe enabled?
<ompaul> dreamminder, it is a release of ubuntu that makes a stage in development towards the next release (the last release being warty warhog), when hoary hedgehog gets to be release then it no longer gets called array
<karl_> how can i check it?
<Quest-Master> http://www.linuxos.sk/downloads/wallpapers/Kill%20Bill%201024.jpg <-- coolest wallpaper ever
<thoreauputic> karl_: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> dreamminder, at that time fun will be had with bendy badger the next in line, and grumpy groundhog after that
<thoreauputic> karl_: or go to synaptic settings >> repositories
<dafox7> well, I use Ubuntu, I did everything according to the guide, but I don"t have any nvidia modules in /lib/modules/kernel-version/nvidia
<ompaul> mrt, no worries, enjoy
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> that would be a bit late then
<dreamminder> thanks
<dreamminder> Jerub, did you know where can i get ubuntu develop projects
<ompaul> Quest-Master, hehehe
<dreamminder> i want to develop for ubunut!
<zul> dreamminder: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<rtylershaw> Hey, can anyone out there help a newbie get his mouse working?
<dreamminder> jajjaa, what's you mouse?
<dreamminder> model?
<karl_> thoreauptic: What do you mean by repositories?, I've the french version, i'm not sure to be at the good place...
<rtylershaw> A standard Logitech USB mouse. I get an error: -19 message during boot.
<dreamminder> you've hoary o warty??
<rtylershaw> warty
<thoreauputic> karl_: in synaptic under settings, there should be a section to define the archives from which packages are retrieved
<codyman> hi.. i'm trying to access a printer that is connected to a windows machine... i am using the wiki here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba and following the 10 instructions at the bottom.. but when I try to log into cups and it asks for my user/password i can't get in
<dreamminder> check the /etc/X11/XF...conf
<dreamminder> look at the mouse section
<dreamminder> check possible errors
<thoreauputic> karl_: par exemple,  main retricted universe
<dreamminder> you mouse did not work==???
<thoreauputic> *restricted
<rtylershaw> XF86Config specifies IMPS/2 as the protocol, when I don't have a PS/2 mouse attached.
<CraHan> in hoary, how can I suspend to ram when closing the lid of the laptop?
<codyman> any ideas on accessing a printer thats connected to windows xp and being able to use that printer here on ubuntu?
<CraHan> calling the suspend.sh script manually works
<CraHan> but I'd like it to be run when I close the lid
<CraHan> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto <--- tried that
<mud_> i hava a logitech mx310 in hoary and it says ps/2 and it works
<CraHan> but the acpi stuff doesn't seem to be up to date
<jk> CraHan: change the /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn script to call the suspend.sh script
<dreamminder> it's very freak
<CraHan> jk thanks
<dreamminder> prove searching google with this model and linux word
<net_benjo> thoreauputic:  I just wanted to let you know that what you told me worked for me....now I have full read/write access to my FAT32!  thanks a bunch
<thoreauputic> net_benjo: :D  That's good! enjoy....
<AndyR> lo all
<ompaul> hi
<net_benjo> I will....cheers!!!
<thoreauputic> :)
<mud_> is location /dev/input/mice??
<karl_> thoreauputic: to be sure i'm in the good place, control panel => system configuration => synaptic ?
<mud_> karl yes
<thoreauputic> karl_: you will know if you are in "synaptic" - it says so on the window bar :)
<mud_> hit alt+f1 type synaptic
<mud_> sorry alt+f2
<AndyR> any ideas why skype would work on 1 box and not on another with hoary same packages on both?
<karl_> I'm in synaptic packet "configurator" (i try to translate ;)
<thoreauputic> karl_: so go to settings and check repositories ( don't know what that would be in the french version - second one down)
<ompaul> AndyR, same skype version?
<ompaul> AndyR, different audio cards ?
<AndyR> ompaul, yes
<mud_> different hardware?
<trans_err> in KDE, gaim scrolls when my mouse moves up or down... anyone know any fix?
<AndyR> ompaul, diff audio, but both work with all other sounds
<ompaul> AndyR, is the mic switched on ?
<thoreauputic> karl_: left side of "help", second entry in drop-down
<AndyR> on 1 skype just hangs
<ompaul> AndyR, have a look in alsamixer and see if you can help tere
<zyme> whats a good audio cd burning program?
<jk> CraHan: your acpi config seems different from what is in hoary. ie, the suspend.sh script doesn't exist (anymore) in hoary. The directions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM are correct for me at least
<AndyR> zyme, i use k3b
<Yomic> Why is my soundcard not being detected on Ubuntu? (Win32 compatable)
<CraHan> jk ok thanks
<zyme> ok
<CraHan> jk I meant sleep.sh
<karl_> ok all is checked  the uri is http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<CraHan> error on my part
<ompaul> Yomic, why do you say it is not being detected?
<rtylershaw> mud_ : yes, location is /dev/input/mice, should it be mouse0?
<AndyR> ompaul, they are both using oss setup in multimedia sellector
<thoreauputic> karl_: tu sais qu'il y a un canal #ubuntu-fr  ?
<Yomic> I can't see it on my hardware manager.
<Yomic> Hey, Miles.
<CraHan> although for some strange reason, after I close and open the lid, the system thinks I hit the powerbutton and shuts down
<CraHan> closing the lid makes the machine go to sleep
<codyman> how do you add a user to cups?
<GarySaved> How different is Ubuntu from the main Debian distribution?
<Xappe> codyman, probably in the cups.conf file
<Xappe> hmm, or cupsd.conf
<codyman> Xappe: where's that located
<karl_> thoreauputic: yes i know but i receive no answer on my question ;)
<thoreauputic> GarySaved: similar in most respects
<codyman> isn't there a command like "sudo adduser" to do that?
<thoreauputic> karl_: OK :)
<Xappe> codyman, are you going to add a network user?
<codyman> Xappe: yes.. i'm trying to connect to a printer that is connected to a windows xp machine that has printer sharing
<karl_> thoreauputic: I've to change main restricted by universe?
<thoreauputic> karl_: no, don't change - just add
<streetbmx> is  there a quick way to disable framebuffer in ubuntu?
<Yomic> ompaul: I can't see it on my hardware manager.
<karl_> thoreauputic: with the same URI?
<GarySaved> I have Debian installed on my hard drive.  I just tried that live CD boot and it is pretty sharp.  Wondering what reasons there are to switch.
<Xappe> codyman, /etc/cups
<thoreauputic> karl_: it may be easier to just do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines (remove the # sign)
<karl_> ok
<Xappe> codyman, i've only done it the other way around though...sharing the printer with cups
<sabot4ge> im with probles triyin to make the combinatio vga ati + mobo nforce2 works in ubuntu
<sabot4ge> the agpgart module seems to not recognize the nforce2 agp
<code-fox> hi all. how can I enable my cdwriter in nautilus? it can only write iso's
<codyman> Xappe: read the last ten steps at the bottom: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<mud_> sabotage: u in hoary or warty
<sabot4ge> and the ati driver its not working (when i use fglrxinfo still mesa tshowing up)
<thoreauputic> streetbmx: you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -plow xserver-xfree86  and say "no" to the framebuffer question
<ompaul> Yomic, if you fire up a terminal and do `sudo su` and `cd /proc` you can check if there is any mention of it there, if there is you can most likely do something - if not then you need to talk with uncle google
<sabot4ge> warty
<keknehv__> Where can I find a torrent of the Hoary CD?
<sabot4ge> mud_, warty
<pinguvin> is anyone else having trouble with apt-get upgrade? i get crap speed on some of the upgrades
<mud_> i just got drivers working in hoary
<streetbmx> thanks, i'll try that
<mud_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12357
<mud_> sab: run fglrxconfig choose y for external agp
<sabot4ge> mud_,  i looked at the .config file of my current kernel (2.6.8.1) and the nvidia-agp is compiled like module
<sabot4ge> it seems normal
<mud_> minese module
<sabot4ge> but it doest work =(
<Xappe> codyman, seems easier to just share the printer from ubuntu :)
<mud_> mine is
<sabot4ge> mud_, how?
<sabot4ge> mud_, kernel 2.6.10?
<karl_> thoreauputic: I try to compil asterisk after install of termcap-compat, i have the same error
<CraHan> funky
<CraHan> laptop thinks I wanna shut it down when I open the lid again
<mud_> i have 2.6.10-3-386
<CraHan> time to go back to apm
<Tarkus> hey, im really new to ubuntu linux, and im wondering how to install linux software (n00b question)
<crimsun> Tarkus: use Synaptic
<thoreauputic> karl_: sorry - I can only make suggestions: i know nothing about asterisk I'm afraid
<mud_> tarkus use synaptic
<Tarkus> ok
<Tarkus> thnx
<aran> any Hoary users out there w/ Beagle?
<karl_> no problem, thanks for your help ;)
<carrot> BEAGLE? i thought beagle was barely implemented
<mud_> hey sabotage i reccomend ubuntu forums for good info on ati install
<CraHan> aran: tried installing it this morning, but there were some mono libs that were out of date to compile the beagle cvs version; so I bailed out
<StoffBox-steve> Salut, all :)
<sabot4ge> mud_, i read everything about ati there, but still not working
<Ex-Cyber> is Radeon support broken on 2.6.11 or what?
<sabot4ge> mud_, i was tryning to resolve without recompiling the kernel... but it seemd module problem
<mud_> did u fglrxconfig?
<code-fox> how can I enable my cdwriter in nautilus? it can only write iso's
* thoreauputic guesses quite a few things are broken on 2.6.11, being the very latest...
<mud_> all i can tell u is i have nforce2 and i didnt recompile kernel and it works great
<StoffBox-steve> someone have a link about Backup ? i want to backup my whole system!
<bob2> you don't need to recompile your kernel for drivers
<bob2> Tarkus: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mud_> sabotage: did u run fglrxconfig?
<BrianAnthony> how would I just replace something in a a file. like a word
<BrianAnthony> isn't it something to do you s/word/newword
<thoreauputic> code-fox: if you are on warty look here: http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<aran> crahan: thanks... I thought something like that was going on
<bob2> BrianAnthony: with sed.
<carrot> sed is a bitch
<thoreauputic> for gnome-baker (CD writer)
<carrot> but useful
<BrianAnthony> sed file.txt s/word/newword?
<bob2> sed's easy
<bob2> BrianAnthony: no
<bob2> BrianAnthony: sed -e's/foo/bar/' < ./oldfile > ./newfile
<code-fox> thoreauputic, thanks. i'm on hoary, but i'll take a look
<BrianAnthony> can it keep the same filename?
<bob2> BrianAnthony: no
<bob2> BrianAnthony: you have to move the file yourself
<thoreauputic> code-fox: last time I looked the hoary dir was empty :(
<code-fox> thoreauputic, yeah it is :/
<BrianAnthony> bob2: I just wnat to change a word in a file. this would make a new file?
<code-fox> any ideas why my device doesnt show up? it used to with warty
<bob2> BrianAnthony: yes
<thoreauputic> code-fox: graveman is another possibility
<bob2> BrianAnthony: then move the new over the old
<bob2> or use some other tool
<BrianAnthony> bob2: is there something that woulnd't do that? I want to change my apt sources.list file
<code-fox> i'd like to fix the problem with nautilus, since I find that the simplest app
<bob2> BrianAnthony: er, just edit it then
<bob2> BrianAnthony: vi /etc/apt/sources.list, then :%s/foo/bar/
<bob2> I assume oyu mean s/warty/hoary/
<BrianAnthony> yeah
<thoreauputic> code-fox: burn:/// doesn't work?
<thoreauputic> code-fox: should be able to drag and drop to there to burn a CD
<code-fox> thoreauputic, the window comes up. but when i do file -> burn, my device doesn't show up. just output to iso
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Quest-Master> Hey guys
<JDigital`> This is entirely off-topic, but do any of you guys knows how to use Rational Rose for use case modelling? I have this coursework that I really need to do this dealy but I can't work out how to draw boxes.
<Quest-Master> Is Expocity in X.Org as fast as the Expose on Mac OS X?
<darmou> How do you change from XFree86 to x.org?
<BrianAnthony> bob2: how would I rename a file?
<bob2> darmou: you change from warty to hoary
<bob2> BrianAnthony: mv
<JDigital`> What's the difference between xfree86 and x.org
<Quest-Master> Anybody who uses Hoary who would know the answer to my question?
<Quest-Master> :?
<Quest-Master> X.Org is a branch off of XF86 which is faster, has more features, and so on
<bob2> JDigital`: not much
<darmou> bob2 I have upgraded to hoary so hoary uses x.org by default now?
<bob2> Quest-Master: I doubt anyone knows
<bob2> darmou: if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, yes
<Quest-Master> bob2: No one has Hoary? :o
<bob2> I doubt anyone has benchmarked it
<shad0w1e> Hi, I'm trying to add an entry to my fstab file, but it has a space in it. How do I go about doing that?
<bob2> why don't you just try it?
<bob2> it's probably a ton slower, tho, composite isn't accelerated aiui
<crimsun> shad0w1e: use quotes ("") around the entire entry
<shad0w1e> I tried that...
<shad0w1e> I'll past it in:
<crimsun> shad0w1e: echo "foo like this" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<shad0w1e> /JAYS/"My Documents" /mnt/network/jays/"My Documents"  smbfs  username=jay,password=password,umask=000 0 0
<shad0w1e> no i mean
<shad0w1e> ...
<shad0w1e> sorry
<fgubuntu> hi devs
<shad0w1e> "//JAYS/My Documents" "/mnt/network/jays/My Documents"  smbfs  username=jay,password=password,umask=000 0 0
<shad0w1e> did not work
<fgubuntu> do yu think ndiswrapper will belong to next CD?
<shad0w1e> it was so easy to install anyway...
<shock> I hate those disconnects!
<AndyR> fgubuntu, its in hoary AFAIK
<fgubuntu> AndyR, i hope so. it is probably the most used wireless driver
<shad0w1e> why is it giving me "line 12 in fstab is bad"
<shad0w1e> "//JAYS/My Documents" "/mnt/network/jays/My Documents"  smbfs username=jay,password=password,umask=000 0 0
<Yomic> Uh, I think I nuked my windows partition...
<ssam> some thing is wrong with your /etc/fstab file
<shad0w1e> that is the line...
<ssam> should it be passwd ?
<shad0w1e> no
<shad0w1e> the other lines work fine
<shad0w1e> it's got something to do with the " "
<ssam> can you do "\ " (slash space) for your spaces instaed
<shad0w1e> let me try..
<caseymorring> hey this is just my second day using linux and im trying to download some stuff using get-app and pretty much copying from ubuntuguide.org but it says that it cant find the package...can someone please help me
<ssam> caseymorring try using synaptic
<shock> apt-get ?
<shad0w1e> nope..
<shock> u should stick to synaptic - its nice
<shock> 4 beginners
<shock> =)
<ssam> its a much easier than apt
<caseymorring> but can you get anything from synaptic?
<ssam> its nice for experienced people too
<BrianAnthony> bob2 it didn't work
<BrianAnthony> it just printed the file
<ssam> shad0w1e i dunno then
<JDahl> shock, why does a gui necessarily make things easier? what can be easier than apt-get install, or even aptitude? and what do you if X wont start?
<aeolist> hello everyone
<carrot> caseymorring, synaptic is an interface for apt-get
<caseymorring> ok i have one more question...i cant get music to play..i have sound but just no music
<shad0w1e> well, thanks...
<ssam> is there a synaptic howto somewhere
<AndyR> caseymorring, what music?
<caseymorring> a cd
<AndyR> is it classical? :)
<caseymorring> dave matthews
<ssam> jdahl, because to select something from a lsit you dont need to know exactly how it is spelt
<AndyR> ubuntu only likes rock :))
<JDahl> ssam, so use apt-cache search?
<caseymorring> like the cd player will start playing
<caseymorring> just no sound
<caseymorring> and i messed with the volume and stuff...everythings good
<ssam> you still might for example try, apt-get xine, and wonder why it did not work
<Yomic> Sound card mustn't be supported.
<Yomic> Like me.
<AndyR> caseymorring, only joking
<ssam> unless you manage to guess that its xine-ui you want
<JDahl> ssam, or even the regular sed/awk '/' search from aptitude?
<AndyR> caseymorring, does your comp have a cd audio lead in it?
<thoreauputic> caseymorring: you probably need digital playback - your cd -rom is possibly not wired to the soound card
<caseymorring> my sound card wouldnt work
<ssam> its far easier to look in the multimedia section of synaptic, and read a few descriptions and then click on the one you want
<AndyR> win xp doesnt use the audio lead for playing cd, but linux does
<caseymorring> so i just plugged into the onboard sound
<caseymorring> and then it worked...for noises atleast
<thoreauputic> caseymorring: see above: you can configure xmms or beep-medi-player to play digitally
<AndyR> do you have the audio lead between cd and sound?
<ssam> doesn't xmms have a cdda (cd digital audio) plugin
<caseymorring> yes
<aeolist> andyr, do all linux progs need that audio line?
<thoreauputic> ssam: yes it does
<thoreauputic> you just configure hte plug in to use digital
<ssam> jdahl, i suppose you'd rather type firefox www.ubuntulinux.org, than use a bookmark that you click on
<AndyR> thoreauputic, says not above but i thought it did
<thoreauputic> AndyR: I use it here! I'm listening to it!
<ssam> personally i use grip to import all my music and play it as oggs
<JDahl> ssam, no, I am not CLI freak - But I dont see what extra synaptic has to offer (other than pretty buttons)... and it's nice to be able to repair your system without X, or even update other machines via ssh
<zyme> ok, so i used apt-get install k3b and tried to run k3b from the terminal and got this:
<zyme> kdesu: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)
<zyme> what do i do
<AndyR> zyme, using hoary?
<Deviant> when is the next release of ubuntu comin out?
<zyme> warty andy
<joeblow> Deviant: should be early to mid april
<thoreauputic> Deviant: april
<ssam> i am not anti cli, but i find it easier to choose from a list than type someting in (maybe its cos of my spelling :-) )
<Deviant> oh I see , will I be able to update with my current install? im just installing right now actually.
<ubernoob> when the system starts you see alot of things starting up, with [ok]  in the end... there was some of those that failed... how do i see them without restarting?
<thoreauputic> ssam: apt-cache search <package> && highlight && apt-get install <pastehere> :)
<joeblow> Deviant: when it is released, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file, and replace any instances of the word warty with hoary and then do a
<joeblow> apt-get dist-upgrade
<joeblow> and then reboot
<shock> u forgot the apt-get update
<gteppel> I just upgrade to Hoary, but the nvidia drivers don't work anymore. Has anybody else experienced this problem?
<shock> :P
<shock> *runsandhides*
<caseymorring> ok if i want to run python...how do i do that
<caseymorring> ?
<crimsun> $ python
<joeblow> gteppel: which driver, nv or nvidia
<joeblow> ?
<ssam> ubernoob, theres lots of info if you type dmesg
<joeblow> if it is nvidia, you'll have to reinstall it
<gteppel> joeblow: nvidia doesn't work
<gteppel> not nv
<gteppel> how do i reinstall it?
<gteppel> apt-get nvidia-kernel-common is already installed
<ssam> jdahl, i prefer to browse
<joeblow> gteppel: install the nvidia drivers from www.nvidia.com
<gteppel> oh okay
<gteppel> thanks
<joeblow> gteppel: there is a howto located there
<caseymorring> sweet linux rocks
<jboyens> Anyone know when e2fsprogs 1.36 will hit Hoary?
<Deviant> no drivers for ati 9600 is there
<crimsun> gteppel: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<crimsun> jboyens: it won't, main is frozen.
<AndyR> gteppel, look on wiki at faq, the instructions are spot on
<gteppel> thanks guys :-)
<jboyens> crimsun: Damn. Gotta fsck a FC3 fs... :-/ Thanks.
<AndyR> modprobe nvidia
<caseymorring> thanks alot you guys, im sure ill be back later to ask somemore stupid questions
<AndyR> caseymorring, did you get it working?
<zyme> how will i burn cds with this ubuntu
<caseymorring> python yes...sound no
<crimsun> caseymorring: what's not working with sound?
<ssam> zyme data or audio
<ssam> or do you mean the ubuntu install/live cd
<zyme> audio and data!
<caseymorring> like the lil stupid annoyed bleps and stuff work but cds wont play
<zyme> burn audio cd from warty ubuntu
<aeolist> zyme: with nautilus (by writing burn:///), cdrecord (ubuntuguide.org), xcdroast, k3b, gnomebaker
<shock> just read kde3.4 release notes... kdevelop sounds interesting once again - anyone tried it lately?
<aeolist> the first 2 methods are out of the box
<shock> I am still using emacs, vim or anjuta
<ssam> data, if you put a black disk in the it come up on the desktop and you drop stuff on it
<zyme> k3b does not work :(
<crimsun> caseymorring: so you can play ogg vorbis & flac [& possibly mp3 if you installed gstreamer0.8-mad] , but audio CDs are silent?
<thoreauputic> zyme: for audio, gnomebaker here : http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<ssam> audio, theres lots of apps, try graveman
<shock> k3b does not work?
<shock> works fine here
<zyme> it gives me some error that it cant find a lib file
<shock> I had to sudo run the k3bsetup, though
<AndyR> works fine here on hoary
<aeolist> zyme, ubuntuguide has info on what you are looking for
<zyme> ok
<zyme> i looked before but found nothing
<BrianAnthony> is there a command that will just replace the word in a file without ctreating a new file
<zyme> i will look again
<aeolist> k3b does work, but you have to deal (download) with large dependencies
<BrianAnthony> s/the/a
<thoreauputic> zyme: try the url I posted - I have gnomebaker working on warty
<zyme> ok
<shock> well there are like no other tools as comfortable and usable as k3b (and reliable)
<thoreauputic> BrianAnthony: sed (man sed) I guess
<GFXstyLER> hi
<shock> unfortunately there is no gtk+ gui for it
<shock> hoi GFX
<zyme> i want to get the mega bytes
<GFXstyLER> can anyone tell me how i can set the global language to english? i want everything to be english
<thoreauputic> shock: I'm favourably impressed with gnomebaker
<aeolist> is there a safe way to uninstall openoffice and evolution?
<gsuveg> anybody have fetchmail script for daemon mode?
<Vjaz> aeolist: yes
<Vjaz> aeolist: apt-get remove openoffice evolution
<Vjaz> aeolist: what do you think is "unsafe" about removing them?
<shock> whats the package called?
<ubernoob> Vjaz: are you sure that is correct?
<aeolist> wont that remove ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<shock> for gnomebaker?
<Vjaz> ubernoob: no
<aeolist> ?
<shock> O_o
<thoreauputic> GFXstyLER:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Vjaz> aeolist: yes, but those are just meta-packages
<ubernoob> Vjaz: last time i tried that, it said it wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop cause of dependence
<Vjaz> aeolist: you don't need to have them installed
<GFXstyLER> thx thoreauputic
<ssam> it will remove ubuntu-base/desktop but that does not matter much
<aeolist> gfxstyler: dpkg-reconfigure locales, tweak xkblayout in xorg.conf, look at keyboard layout at system panel
<Vjaz> ubernoob: yes, but do you need ubuntu-desktop? it's just a meta-package
<aeolist> can you tell me what a meta package is?
<ubernoob> Vjaz: i wish i knew what a meta-package was :P
<ssam> untill you try to upgrade to hoary, then you'll need to install ubuntu-base/desktop back
<neotenshi> hey, i just installed ubuntu on one of my pcs and now i cant do jack on it... can i PM anyone for help??
<Vjaz> aeolist: doesn't include any functionality or files
<shock> <thoreauputic> - where do i get gnomebaker ? - I only see some bakery libs on the archives
<thoreauputic> aeolist: it just pulls in dependencies
<Vjaz> aeolist: it's an empty package that depends on stuff
<ubernoob> Vjaz: ok
<ssam> a meta package is just a list of what to install
<aeolist> and that's helpful
<aeolist> ?
<thoreauputic> shock:  for warty -http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<aeolist> oh oh
<aeolist> ok
<aeolist> :)
<shock> im on hoary
<thoreauputic> look in the warty directories
<aeolist> thanks :)
<shock> powerbook
<ssam> but when yo upgrade to hoary you'll need to upgrade that list
<neotenshi> is there anyone here who i can PM for some help??? (and who doesnt mind me PMing him??
<aeolist> yay finally gonna uninstall them
<aeolist> freaking overbloated openoffice
<thoreauputic> shock: the hoary dirs are empty, unfortunately
<shock> ah ok
<aeolist> neotenshi if i can help
<shock> that explains alot
<shock> =)
<zyme> how do i got the mega bytes
<shock> will try gnome-baker once it hits hoary
<Vjaz> what's wrong with nautilus-burner?
<ells> does anyone know how I can access and pull files remotely from my windows machine
<zyme> hmm xcdroast appears to be working
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: it doesn't do audio by default
<gsuveg> Vjaz: i like it
<thoreauputic> Vjaz: fine for data/iso
<zyme> nautilus burner murdered my father
<aeolist> ells you need to setupp a samba client/server
<aeolist> see ubuntuguide
<Vjaz> thoreauputic: ah, well that's a drawback, yes
<ells> aeolist, can you walk me thru that
<aeolist> i actually havent setup a samba server
<aeolist> see www.ubuntuguide.org
<ells> aeolist, okay
<aeolist> and there is a how to on www.tldp.org
<ells> thanks
<djp> hi all. trying out ubuntu here. chances are i will move over from fc3 to ubuntu. i would like to know if the general feel of ubuntu users is to stick with the default repositories or add the universe repo? i really want to stick with the 'free software philosophy'?
<foznot> i am using hoary and i cannot get xmms to work...any suggestions on what is wrong or missing?
<Vjaz> djp: most use the universe repository I guess
<FEL> hey guys ... i'd just to tell you about something that happened to me earlier today. I've been running windows* since 3.11, today i decided to try a nix dist, a friend told me ubuntu was quite nice. So (a little scared) i downloaded warty and installed it. Installation was a success however "the net" did not work. "Great! Just what i thought! i had no idea how to go about fixing this problem... so i joined this channel, got a few
<Libby> re
<Vjaz> djp: the universe includes only free software I think... non free software is in multiverse
<nT> i am trying to run f.i. gedit of remote machine to the local machine, but i get the cannot connect to display. What i do is "xhost +" in local machine, "ssh -X IP_LOCAL", and from there "export DISPLAY=IP_LOCAL:0.0" and "gedit". Apparently there is no error. X11Forwarding is in "yes".
<Vjaz> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.
<djp> vjaz: is that due to java, mp3, dvd playback etc, etc?
<Vjaz> djp: Could be other things too. If you want to install games for example. Most games apart from the gnome-games package are in universe.
<Libby> looks like i'm gonna need some more help here, installing the drivers of my modem
<Vjaz> djp: Or any special software you might want for that matter.
<fsc> does anybody else think there is something wrong with the way you specifiy your download folder in firefox?
<djp> vjaz: is there much chance of the universe repo 'breaking' ubuntu?
<shock> <nT> ... works for me if i login to my router doing "ssh -X 192.168.0.1"
<Libby> i've tried apt-get first, didn't work, then i put in the cd with the drivers and tried that, no luck, then i put the drivers on the desktop and he still says he cannot find them
<fgubuntu> Libby, what about pass
<Libby> pass?
<shock> <fsc> - I dont linke firefox at all that much :/
<fgubuntu> Libby, keyboard locale
<ssam> djp, very little
<Vjaz> djp: If you mean actually making your system unusable or something like that, then that's very unlikely.
<fsc> shock, hmm...don't remember asking if you liked it or not
<djp> ssam: thanks
<thoreauputic> djp: I think "universe" is pretty safe - I've done dist-upgrade a few times without issues
<djp> vjaz: thanks
<thoreauputic> (on warty)
<nT> shock, i do ssh -X 172.26.0.1, problem seems to be with X, because i can do SSH between the two machines without problems
<ssam> on hoary even the main repo can bork you sometimes
<Libby> fgubuntu, i'm affraid i need a little more info here :-)
<djp> transcode is not working with ubuntu if i'm not mistaken?
<ssam> (where have all my icons gone?)
<xaochun> gday folks,m anyone have the url to ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3 kernel source pkg?
<fgubuntu> Libby, afraid? for what?
<jjman> hey, what is the main difference between ubuntu and debian
<ssam> xaochun, find it in synaptic and click install
<Libby> i'm a bit of a computer nitwit
<jjman> or, what can i do in unbuntu that i can't do in debian
#ubuntu 2005-03-11
<thoreauputic> jjman: nothing
<xaochun> ssam: unfortunately the box im trying to upgrade the kernel with has no network (thats why im upgrading kernel infact ;-) )
<kent> jjman, stable system with newest gnome?
<ssam> jjman, ubuntu get uptodate pakages
<fgubuntu> jjman, there is a beautiful wiki page about that
<thoreauputic> jjman: just easier in Ubuntu, I suppose
<zyme> i will bake this hnome
<foznot> jjman: i would say the release dates of ubuntu being the biggest difference over debian
<ssam> xaochun, hmmm
<jjman> well, can i get all the up to date packages in debian the same way i can get them in ubuntu
<xaochun> ssam: http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/warty/devel/linux-source-2.6.8.1 does that seem like its the one?
<Vjaz> jjman: Ubuntu is targeted specifically at desktop system and supports less architectures. As a result, releases are more frequent and it's easier to use.
<thoreauputic> jjman: if you are experienced with debian, stay with it - ubuntu is nice but you probably don't need it
<zyme> how to install debian package
<Libby> ouch, midnight, i'll try again tomorrow i think :-)
<xaochun> actually i dunno even if that will fix the problem - does ndiswrapper require kernel source?
<ssam> xaochun, id imagine at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Vjaz> jjman: Ubuntu uses apt-get so yes, you can upgrade your packages very easily.
<thoreauputic> zyme: if it's a stand-alone deb, sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<jjman> well im not experinced with debian, nor unbuntu
<Libby> goodnight all
<shock> n8
<thoreauputic> jjman: well, ubuntu will have a less steep learning curve in general
<jjman> but i dont have any blank cd's and from what i understand debian is the only choice that i can do an install from the internet
<eclipse> hi
<xaochun> ssam: thanks mate i see it :-D
<S2K>  jjman you could always use gentoo...
<ssam> :-)
<RootsLINUX> jjman, can't you order ubuntu CDs and have them shipped to you for free?
<zyme> hm
<RootsLINUX> That's what I heard a couple people say
<S2K> jjman, gentoo installs over the internet
<jjman> i supoose
<zyme>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<jjman> dosent gentoo have a long compile time when you are trying to build sources
<ssam> there are plenty of ubuntu cd on ebay for a few pounds
<thoreauputic> RootsLINUX: yes, but it takes a few weeks
<zyme> i thought those two worked with each other
<ssam> or google cheap linux cds
<thoreauputic> jjman: it's possible to install gentoo from binaries
<S2K> jjman: yes, insanely long.
<ssam> zyme i386 packages will run on any amd or intel
<RootsLINUX> I've been thinking about switching from debian to ubuntu when my new PC arrives (next week) and I build it, but... meh
<thoreauputic> jjman: I would recommend debian or ubuntu , of course *grin*
<RootsLINUX> I hate the idea of not having a root account
<S2K> thoreauputic: but that ruins the 'fun' of gentoo, plus #gentooers will laugh at you.
<RootsLINUX> Just seems to "un-linux" to me
<Vjaz> RootsLINUX: There is a root account. It just doesn't have a password. Just 'sudo passwd root' to set one.
<ssam> you can turn the root account on
<thoreauputic> S2K: indeed - since I run debian and ubuntu they already do ;-)
<jjman> the reason i dont want gentoo is becuase i like the idea of apt-get, and unbuntu seems to be even more easy to use becuase of the synptaic utilty
<S2K> and #debianers used to laugh at me.
<Vjaz> jjman: You could just install synaptic on a regular Debian system if you wanted.
<thoreauputic> jjman: half true - debian has synaptic too
<foznot> i cannot get xmms or realplayer to even start now, any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> apt-get install synaptic
<S2K> foznot: you're not being specific enough
<S2K> how do i enable talk on ubuntu?
<foznot> ok, i run xmms or run realplay and nothing starts, happens, no error message even from the command line
<thoreauputic> foznot: try running them from a terminal to get error messages
<thoreauputic> ah
<jesus_> I'm following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper but i don't have that package in synaptics.
<foznot> i just did with xmms, nothing
<thoreauputic> foznot: sorry, slow typing
<jjman> so basiclly i could do whatever I wanted to do with unbuntu on debian, even install synaptic and upgrade all the out dated utilitys to the newest once like unbuntu has?
<S2K> i installed ytalk but i need to enable messages for users...
<foznot> it was xmms would pre-buffer and then not play
<kent> hmm,  i pluged in my Camera in Hoary, and it seems that i cant unmount it from gnome since gamin uses the folder some how..  strange :(
<S2K> kent: gamin?
<thoreauputic> jjman: more or less - although the ubuntu gnome is more recent for instance
<speel> ugh man how come most debian made packaged dont work with ubuntu? i mean common its based on debian even tho it has its own twist this is unbelivable
<ssam> but debian does not have naked people (or are we bored of that joke these days)
<jjman> lol
<fel_> newbie question, when i download sources and there isnt any ubuntu download, (Videolan for xample) do i download the debian source then or what?
<Jerub> fel_: have you enabled the 'universe' repository?
<S2K> speel: ubuntu's packages are probably packaged separately to ensure the happiest user experience
<ssam> ubuntu is very update and still very stable
<fel_> Jerub, no i havent done anything.
<mjr> videolan is in universe
<thoreauputic> speel: using debian packages on ubuntu is *strongly* deprecated
<kent> S2K, yes, gamin.  if i run umount from a terminal, it says it is in use of some program. And when i check with "fuser" it says gamin is using the /media/usbdisk.  And i cant seem to unmount it :(
<S2K> kent: i've no idea what gamin is...
<fel_> so i guess i should read about repositires then? i dont really know what that is.
<S2K> have you tried force-unmounting ?
<Vjaz> jjman: Debian's stable release is three years old. If you want more recent packages, you need to use the 'testing' distribution or the 'unstable' distribution (which might not be a good idea).
<jjman> okk, so I have unbuntu.iso on my computer. is there any way at all that i can install unbuntu from my harddrive without actually haveing to burn the cd?
<kent> S2K, its some sort of file-tracking thing.
<Jerub> fel_: hold on.
<speel> yea but its sad debian repos are suprior to ubuntus even the backport repos for ubuntu .. most apps are out of date and what not
<ssam> hoary will have kernel 2.6.11, xorg 6.8.2, gnome 2.10, gimp 2.2.3 openoffice2 (as an option i think)
<fel_> Jerub, , ok.
<S2K> kent: try force unmounting
<S2K> umount -f i think
<kent> S2K, i did sudo umount /media/usbdisk -f  but it wont work.
<zyme> how do i enable sci-emulation?
<Vjaz> jjman: There's some information on alternative installation methods on the Ubuntu website I think.
<xaochun> i hope i dont need any more packages to recompile :-/
<Vjaz> jjman: I doubt they are very easy or very supported. :-P
<Karlosis> Hi there, I have a plan, tell me if I am up for trouble.
<S2K> kent: if you don't mind killing gamin... you could do that, too..
* speel beats the ubuntu team with a pencil for not allowing full compatability with debian made packages
<thoreauputic> jjman: I think you'd have to loop mount the iso - I believe it's possible but I don't know the details
<Karlosis> I currently run Debian Sid (x86_64) and have added Ubuntu to the sources list
<xaochun> speel: full compat?
<S2K> speel: that'd be very hard, debian packages aren't even always compat with each other
<Vjaz> jjman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<thoreauputic> Karlosis: you're up for trouble
<Karlosis> Will Debian and Ubuntu be half-way able to coexist
<Jerub> fel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801/view
<thoreauputic> half-way is about right
<jjman> thanks Vjaz
<fel_> Jerub, thank you.
<Karlosis> What fields of trouble can i expect?
<Jerub> fel_: use method 2, 
<speel> yea but ubuntu is based on debian
<FEL> yes, sir.
<S2K> Karlosis: that's like using apt and portage on the same computer
<Yomic> ?
<Yomic> What is that characyer?
<kent> S2K, it just restarts and wont let me unmount it.  Im afraid that, since Hoary has had problems with vfat devices unplugged without unmounting, if i just unplug it my computer will crash :(
<Yomic> character*
<Jerub> speel: hi. until you've been a package maintainer, please, keep the anger level down ;)
<S2K> speel: so? xandros and linspire are based on debian, doesn't mean they'll work
<S2K> kent: sorry, i don't run ubuntu so i can't help with ubuntu specific problems
<Karlosis> Well, so I better stick with Ubuntu only in my sources.list?
<speel> i know just ranting :P
<mdke> is it just me, or does anyone else get annoyed by the fact that the progress bar in gnome, when it gets further than half-way, makes the "time remaining" practically impossible to see?
<kent> S2K, i run the unstable branchs of ubuntu so its only me to blame. But,  the computer did not crash when i unplugged the camera, so im happy now.
<Karlosis> I am avid of KDE, does Ubuntu have something like it in "multiverse" ?
<mdke> yep
<mdke> Karlosis, kde itself
<mdke> maybe universe
<Deviant> how does one swtch to KDE
<S2K> Karlosis: kde hurts my brain, too many things to click
<mdke> apt-get install kde
<Karlosis> really, I always thought Ubuntu was Gnome only, this is good news
<S2K> Deviant: just install kde and set your desktop manager to use it
<mdke> meh
<njan> Karlosis, it's in universe, it's just not officially supported.
<FEL> Jerub, i tried to edit the file with nano but it says i cannot write to it.
<Karlosis> S2K: I do trim it down to where there is only things that I actually ever click
<Karlosis> So I wouldn't need to keep Debian in my sources.list for that reason
<S2K> Karlosis: ahh, that makes sense
<mdke> has anyone else noticed that thing about the time remaining in dialogues in gnome? Or is it just my theme or something?
<thoreauputic> Karlosis: the ubuntu repositories contain essentially everything the debian ones contain
<Jerub> FEL: use sudo to do it.
<Jerub> FEL: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Karlosis> I see.... if un-supported, more or less a recompile with -ubuntu build depends
<thoreauputic> Karlosis: if you enable the universe and multiverse repositories you'll find almost everything
<Ex-Cyber> how can I reinitialize video if X locks up and I have to kill it via sysrq?
<jesus_> is it normal tat when i open synaptics package stuff the "ndiswrapper-tools" aren't listed?
<FEL> Jerub, , thanks again.
<Karlosis> That's great... Ok, then I guess it's time to switch :)
<thoreauputic> Karlosis: only the restricted formats/unfree stuff is tricky - just as with debian
<jjman> Vjaz on those sites, installing from a knopix live cd
<Jerub> Ex-Cyber: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mdke> jesus_, maybe its in non-free
<jjman> Vjaz does it download unbuntu from the internet, or do i need to have a copy on my network or something to that effect?
<Ex-Cyber> Jerub: I think I tried that, didn't seem to get much done
<Karlosis> nod thoreauputic
<Karlosis> I don't like non-free stuff at all
<S2K> anybody know how to enable user-to-user messages so 'write' and 'talk' work?
<mdke> jesus_, actually its in the normal repository
<Jerub> Ex-Cyber: ps auxw | grep gdm
<Vjaz> jjman: I have no idea.
<Jerub> Ex-Cyber: see if it's still running.
<Karlosis> Does Unbuntu do amd64 just like Debian does?
<Jerub> Karlosis: yes.
<mdke> jesus_, ndiswrapper-utils
<Karlosis> I mean no lib64 sh... fine things
<Ex-Cyber> Jerub: that doesn't really work when I'm in the aforementioned situation
<Karlosis> What they call pure64 I mean.
<Ex-Cyber> but I've tried stop and force-reload as well
<thoreauputic> Karlosis: there's an AMD64 version and a ppc version
<Karlosis> I mean, will it be compatible to my machine
<thoreauputic> I'm running both i386 and ppc version
<Karlosis> You see, I am not going to install something new... unless I buy a new machine :p
<thoreauputic> Karlosis: that's up to you then ;)
<Karlosis> With Debian based things, you can normally switch easily
<FEL> Jerub, ok i've completed the steps but what do i do now? :P I still haven't got vlc.
<Karlosis> ok, when will Ubuntu release :p
<Jerub> FEL: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install
<Jerub> vlc
<thoreauputic> hoary in april
<FEL> aaha apt-get INSTALL .. i just tried apt-get vlc.
<mdke> first release last october
<thoreauputic> every 6 months
<zyme> ubuntu is full of broken promises :(
<Ex-Cyber> I would love ubuntu if I didn't get stupid GLX lockups
<mdke> hi zyme
<thoreauputic> zyme: such as?
<zenrox> may 4th right
<Ex-Cyber> but I don't think those can be blamed on Ubuntu as such, it's just that it kind of limits my choices in diagnosing it
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, you can fix em
<zyme> lol i just cant get anything to work like it says it should
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: that's news to me
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, linux takes a little bit of extra effort sometimes
<FEL> Jerub, no it says alot of stuff about dependencies
<mdke> but it pays to stick with a distro
<Karlosis> I just wanted to ask my all-time Debian question, thoreauputic
<zenrox> and the extra work pays off
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: I know, I was running Slackware 8 years ago
<mdke> heh
<mdke> until now?
<Ex-Cyber> nah, I've been through several distros
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> well if it worked on others, then you can definitely fix it
<Jerub> FEL: okay, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first.
<Jerub> FEL: that will install a large number of packages probably.
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: the problem first developed in Gentoo; I think it's connected to DRM
<FEL> Jerub, ok i'll give it a shoot
<FEL> err, a try.
<Jerub> Ex-Cyber: 'shot'.
<Jerub> sorry, Fel.
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: I would say it's a hardware problem except that I don't get it under Win2K at all
<Karlosis> Will xorg autoconfigure?
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, card?
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: Radeon 8500
<FEL> Jerub, it said no packages were installed.
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, i take it you've searched the net and bugzillas and such?
<zyme> i give up, time for windows xp
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, are you running xfree?
<mdke> zyme, noooooooooo
<Jerub> FEL: okay, I'm confused as to why you're getting dependancy problems. can you paste the output of "sudo apt-get install vlc" into rafb.net/paste for me?
<mdke> zyme, tell us your problems
<FEL> Jerub, i could but its in swedish :\
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: not entirely sure which things to search beyond lkml and xorg mailing lists, but the only thing I found that seemed relevant at all was supposed to have been fixed in September
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: xorg
<Ex-Cyber> but I got the same problem with xfree
<mdke> hmm
<zyme> it says i should enable scsi emulation and to look at the manual for it, so i do and the manual tells me that i dont need to enable scsi emulation, so i look somewhere else and it says to use edit some module file so i read on how to do that and open the man pages for it and it tells me to delete the command
<foznot> \
<zyme> its so ridiculous
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, are you running your own kernel?
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: nope
<mdke> hmm
<FEL> Jerub, here's the output: http://rafb.net/paste/results/afRzoa31.html
<thoreauputic> zyme: cdrecord issues?
<mdke> oh
<mdke> he's left
<mdke> damn
<jesus_> I have ndiswrapper installed and I have the windows XP .inf file, but i get parse errors when i type ndiswrapper -i bla.inf
<thoreauputic> ah well
<jesus_> and even so, what's the use of an .inf file?
<jesus_> the .inf file isn't the driver, right?
<mdke> might be
<chillywilly> jesus_: hello Lord
<Jerub> FEL: hmm. there's definately something wrong. you didn't comment out the 'normal' repositories when you uncommented the universe ones did you?
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: this has kind of been a hair-pulling problem for a while... originally it seemed that the card was overheating or something
<FEL> Jerub, no here's the two i commented out:
<FEL> http://rafb.net/paste/results/afRzoa31.html
<FEL> oops
<Viper12> anyone else have any problems in a 'clean' hoary install with totem movie player failing to start with a 'resource busy or not available'????
<FEL>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<FEL>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<Ex-Cyber> I got extremely slow (worse than what I would expect from VESA) 2D drawing
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, sounds bizarre
<Ex-Cyber> until I cleaned out the fansink
<mdke> its not an unusual card is it
<Ex-Cyber> but I think the GLX lockups are unrelated
<Karlosis> What is this: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Ex-Cyber> because they're too consistent and I can't get them to occur with glxgears
<Karlosis> I get it when installing gimp-python
<mdke> Karlosis, erm it might be a dodgy download?
<Karlosis> before it downloaded
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: the fansink looks nearly useless, but apart from that I wouldn't call it unusual
<Karlosis> I upgraded to ubuntu apt, and it even removed the package
<Karlosis> I have the same with eric and bittornado
<mdke> Karlosis, you did what?
<Ex-Cyber> it's a retail Radeon 8500 64MB
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, hmm
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, sounds like you've done plenty of research on the problem...
<mdke> sucks
<Karlosis> After puting Ubuntu universe in my apt sources, I upgraded my Debian Sid apt to Ubuntu apt
<mdke> hmm
<Karlosis> That made apt remove the packages, and now i get the complaint
<mdke> are you following some kind of guide?
<BrianAnthony> does anyone know the command in mysql to show the tables in the DB
<Karlosis> No
<mdke> Karlosis, i would recommend doing so for such a complex transformation of OS
<Ex-Cyber> actually, don't xscreensaver modules use GLX?
<mdke> some do
<Ex-Cyber> I think I've only had a couple lockups with xscreensaver, even left running for quite a while
<Pluk> xscreensaver-gl does
<Karlosis> mdke: Well... I hope that Debian and Ubuntu are similar enough
<mroth> hmm.. are there any programs in main that will burn a .cue/.bin cd image?
<mdke> is it just me, or does anyone else get annoyed by the fact that the progress bar in gnome, when it gets further than half-way, makes the "time remaining" practically impossible to see? or is this just my theme? or can i alter the text colour?
<mdke> Karlosis, there are guides on changing I'm sure
<Karlosis> where should i start looking for (other than google), mdke ?
<mdke> i'll have a look
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: it's probably your theme, if it's there in default I think gnome takes that kind of problem pretty seriously and has a bugzilla category dedicated to it
<kaos> How do you set synaptic to a local hard drive directory
<FEL> Jerub,  thanks for your help but im off to winxp for a while :P
<kaos> Does anyone know how to set up a local hard disk repository
<Ex-Cyber> I'm contemplating Windows myself, as much as I hate to... might try Debian or FreeBSD or somesuch though
<Karlosis> man apt-get shows that it's a feature
<Karlosis> there is even --allow-unauthenticated switch....
<Karlosis> Seemingly everything in universe needs that
<wylie348> hello all
<aeolist> hi there
<crazydeb8r> Hey everyone...kind of a liinux newbie, and I had a question...
<Jerub> FEL: just verify you have a total of 2 'deb' lines and 2 'deb-src' lines in your sources.list
<crazydeb8r> and I have a crappy keyboard to boot...
<Jerub> crazydeb8r: there's one 'i' in linux.
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, i am searching bz
<Jerub> ;)
<mdke> Karlosis, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge
<mdke> there is a section in there
<Karlosis> thanks a lot mdke
<crazydeb8r> Uhm, I hahve a Belkin f5d6020 wireless card (rev 2) and I hear the atmel_cs drivers are in the kernel, but it doesn't want to work
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: thanks... I don't hold out a lot of hope at this point, but I'll at least wait for you to try if you want to :)
<mdke> Ex-Cyber, i meant on the progress bar thing
<mdke> sorry
<saphari_> does anyone got  some time to talk me stupid girl through getting music of some sort set up?
<mdke> haven't got a clue about your glx faults
<kaos> Does anyone know how to set up a local hard disk repository
<mdke> saphari_, just mention you're a girl and we'll flock round
<wylie348> speaking of progress bars - has anyone here figured out how to get gkrellm to display hard disk space remaining with horizontal bars?
<Jerub> saphari_: even if you're not.
<saphari_> lol
<mdke> Jerub, hush
<Jerub> saphari_: have you got a cd or something with mp3s or audio on it?
<Ex-Cyber> mdke: well, you're in good company :P
<crazydeb8r> oh, you know he's right...
<LinuxJones> kaos, you should check google for apt-proxy
<saphari_> i downloade realplayer last night and don't know what to do with it,  and now i put a cd in and it plays with no sound
<Jerub> apt-proxy - Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder development
<Jerub> its in the package list.
<mdke> saphari_, step 1
<mdke> check volume control
<saphari_> ok,  go slow ok :)
<saphari_> its fine
<mdke> should be a volume icon on the top bar
<mdke> double click
<Jerub> saphari_: do you have sound effects?
<crazydeb8r> Hey guys, i know you're busy helping the lady, but I doubt she needs both of you...any thought on the wireless card?
<mdke> lol
<mdke> not a clue
<saphari_> lol
<saphari_> no sound effects
<mdke> crazydeb8r, do you have a light on it?
<crazydeb8r> yeah, it lights
<mdke> cool
<mdke> what does ifconfig tell you
<crazydeb8r> at first, nothing
<saphari_> yes sound effects
<crazydeb8r> if I modprobe atmel_cs I can get cardinfo to recognize the card, but only after I edit wireless.conf, i think
<crazydeb8r> then I can't pass any options to it...
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> it should all be automatic
<crazydeb8r> i know.
<mdke> what options do you wanna pass?
<crazydeb8r> essid
<crazydeb8r> i'm in a dorm...there's 5 routers
<mdke> ah
<mdke> wow
<crazydeb8r> it'll switch between them without it
<b> hi
<crazydeb8r> it's the nerd dorm
<mdke> LOL
<crazydeb8r> it's called niedfeldt...we call iit nerdfeldt...
<crazydeb8r> it's a happy place.
<b> I just got my new Ubuntu sys setup and like it
* saphari_ looks for her helper
<crazydeb8r> b: me too.
<mdke> did you try using the gui network setup util?
<crazydeb8r> no...there's a GUI setup util on LINUX?
<mdke> saphari_, is it yes or no to sound effects
<b> how does that work Mdke?
<mdke> crazydeb8r, you are using ubuntu right?
<crazydeb8r> my goodness...come a long way since mandrake 8
<crazydeb8r> yes
<crazydeb8r> Ii am.
<mdke> crazydeb8r, what version?
<saphari_> i heard a bonking noice,  does that count as a sound effect
<mdke> yep
<mdke> great answer
<b> can someone help me with Mandrake here?
<jjman> saphari your on linux?
<crazydeb8r> uhm, Warty
<saphari_> yes
<b> j kidding...lol
<jjman> congrads
<crazydeb8r> the new one
<crazydeb8r> I think
<chillywilly> anyone know what the address 224.0.0.1 is for?
<mdke> crazydeb8r, ok you can either edit the file /etc/network/interfaces or use the gui in the system menu
<Jerub> chillywilly: multicast.
<b> is Warty 10 the newest one?
<mdke> shhh
<Jerub> b: warty was released in october last year. so yes. warty 10 is the newest one.
<saphari_> this is all new to me,  you folks will see me here a lot,  hope that's ok
<b> Is it the newest Ubuntu?
<zenrox> saphari_,  hang out and learn
<Jerub> b: it is the most recently released ubuntu
<zenrox> saphari_, www.ubuntuguide.org and www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki for info
<saphari_> it is like cats talking you know,  i don't understand to i get to it
<statico> anybody heard of the i2c-keywest module?
<b> thanks, I just got it setup and updated through synaptic...seems to work good so far
<jjman> saphari are you hot
<jjman> j/k
<jjman> lol
<Karlosis> Is there something like testing in Ubuntu, i.e. a link that will be moved from warty -> hoary -> next?
<saphari_> omg,   lmao,   are you nuts?
<mdke> Karlosis, yes
<jjman> i bet you are :P
<mdke> lol
<Karlosis> how is it called mdke?
<crazydeb8r> jjman: breathe dude. it's a lady.
<Pinguvin> i only get sounds in xine, totem, vlc etc when i start the programs from a terminal.. why?
<mdke> Karlosis, right now it is hoary
<mdke> crazydeb8r, lol
<saphari_> do not lady's come in here?
<mdke> yeah
<Karlosis> but well, what should i put in my sources.list if i want to be always on the latest?
<b> any suggestions for optimizing Ubuntu?
<crazydeb8r> okay saphari_: they do occasionally
<jjman> im just kidding saphari please excuse my rudeness
<crazydeb8r> but not as much as nerdy guys
<saphari_> its ok,  i like all the attention,  lol
<mdke> Karlosis, why do you want to be?
<Jerub> b: put it in a machine near a window.
<thoreauputic> saphari_: pay no attention - some people here have a bad case of testosterone poisoning ;-)
<mdke> b, it is already pretty aggressively optimised
<b> lol
<Karlosis> mdke: Because I like progress :p
<crazydeb8r> lol thoreauputic
<saphari_> see i want to know something about computers my brother doesn't
<saphari_> he uses windows
<mdke> Karlosis, well you have to change each time they do
<b> I was able to set it up to do everything faily quickly
<jjman> leraning linux takes alot out of ya
<jjman> lol
<crazydeb8r> saphari_, i admire you greatly for that.
<jjman> no its fun actually
<saphari_> i want to learn it all
<crazydeb8r> alright!
<saphari_> i know i will in time
<Viper12> again:
<Jerub> saphari_: have you discovered the ubuntu wiki yet?
<Viper12> again:
<Viper12> again:
<saphari_> lol
<Viper12> sorry. lol
<jjman> are you interested in programming?
<saphari_> i don't know
<mdke> saphari_, the links in the channel topic are really good. the guide is very good for getting things working
<JDahl> jjman, learning any OS takes effort - people sometimes forget just how clueless they were when they unpacked their first computer
<saphari_> got to learn rhis first just got it installed last night
<crazydeb8r> saphari_: you picked the right distribution (ubuntu) to learn.
<Viper12> totem movie player telling me 'resource busy or not available'......fresh hoary install, all updates complete.  haven't seen this before.  any ideas?
<jjman> well linux is better than windows in alot of ways, you probally have spyware and other junk on your windows box...going to linux simply removes all the clutter
<mdke> not for long
<mdke> soon linux will dominate the world
<jjman> and once you learn the basics you can be much more productive as to what you wana do wit linux
<mdke> then people will write spyware for linux
<Jerub> saphari_: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ may help you. :)
<Jerub> mdke: yes, but if it means I have to apt-get security-update every night, its a small price to pay.
* mdke ducks
<jjman> right but at least the spyware wont be able to get more than adminsteror privilages like it does in windows
<thoreauputic> mdke: this is a bit of a myth: writing spyware for any *nix is seriously difficult
<Viper12> mdke......how is that gonna happen? lol......linux doesn't open the system to the world to allow that........you're reading M$ propaganda methinks. (no knock...but the system isn't the same as winblows for spyware and crap.)
<saphari_> how do i open the link on xp-chat?
<jjman> it would need to be a root kit
* thoreauputic senses a humorous troll
<mdke> hey me?
<crazydeb8r> psh.
<thoreauputic> mdke: hehe :)
<b> How can I get Totem to play dvd, I have installed libdvdcss and yet Totem just ignores it
<mdke> thoreauputic, harsh ;)
<jjman> bretzel you can always use mplayer
<Viper12> Linux has more than 3% of the desktop market which is more than mac's user base.......but there still isn't any reason to even use an anti-viral program....
<thoreauputic> mdke: no, there was a time when trolling was an art, you know ;-)
<mdke> windows isn't that insecure, and yet people make spyware and viruses for it
<saphari_> see i look away once and i am lost
<mdke> linux isn't immune
<thoreauputic> mdke: not alltrolling is bad ;)
<crazydeb8r> saphari_, where were you as far as losing sound?
<saphari_> can you pm me,  you guys go so fast
<b> seems like I am being ignored... :(  Ubuntu=humaness
<Viper12> mdke....no computer system is 'immune', but compared to the 'other' operating system, its like a bank vault.
<jjman> b= you can use mplayer
<Jerub> or xine. I much prefer xine.
<saphari_> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<b> Thanks JJ  I like Xine too
<Jerub> saphari_: learn to keep up.
<mdke> Viper12, now who's reading propaganda
<Viper12> uh.....jjman, that's really not an answer.  Ubuntu defaults to Totem, and he wants an answer in regard to that.
<Viper12> mdke.......you are. lmao
<mdke> meh
<b> but thought why waste Totem
<jjman> sorry viper twelve
<Jerub> saphari_: technical help is best done in channel, more people that don't know learn, more people that give incorrect advice get sat on.
<thoreauputic> mdke: right - I write a bit of malware for Linux, I send it to you and say "Please save this to your hard drive then run chmod +x malware-0.0.1-beta, then please type ./malware
<Viper12> I use totem and it works frickin' great on twomachines of mine.
<mdke> thoreauputic, i'm sure its more complicated than that
<thoreauputic> oh by the way you need to do chmod +x as root for maximum effect ... hehe
<b> but how to get Totem to read dvd?
<jjman> bretzel i think you may need to actually point Totem to the place where your dvd libiares are
<shock> i use totem-xine :) works wonderfully
<Viper12> but my question.......was in regard to totem as well. lol....new build (hoary array5)....it refuses to start with resource error.  any ideas?
<JDahl> thoreauputic, if companies started writing cool 3rd party packages for Ubuntu, I'm sure someone would install them
<jjman> b-: i think you may need to actually point Totem to the place where your dvd libiares are
<saphari_> i just want to hear music
<thoreauputic> mdke: my point is, without social engineering it's hard to do on Linux
<crazydeb8r> heh, perhaps saphari_ needs ALSA or something?
<saphari_> not cause a problem or get yelled at
<Jerub> saphari_: okay, we established earlier that your sound is not working.
<Jerub> saphari_: you get no sound effects at all?
<b> I will try that JJ
<jjman> no, she does get sound affects
<jjman> right saphari?
<mdke> thoreauputic, i don't know enough about it, but i'm pretty sure it's not gonna be that simple
<Pinguvin> i need some help here. i only get sounds in totem, xine, vlc when i run the program from a terminal.. why is this?
<saphari_> when people sign on gaim it has sound
<Jerub> saphari_: okay, so you've got sound.
<crazydeb8r> what program are you using to try to play music?
<saphari_> the one that came with ubuntu right now,  i said i dounloaded real player but don't know what to do with it
<Karlosis> amarok
<JDahl> saphari_, is it just some apps without sound? maybe some processes are locking the sound device. You could try "fuser -k /dev/dsp", then try again
<mdke> nite all
<Jerub> saphari_: http://www.somafm.com/ <- in your web browser, click on one of the '128 MP3'
<shadeofgrey> hey guys
<shadeofgrey> whats the ubuntu equivelant to 'Program Files' in windows?
<crazydeb8r> shadeofgrey, there isn't one really, whats the problem?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: there's no exact equivalent
<OrangeSlice> hmm, /usr would be my guess :p
<shadeofgrey> i downloaded a new text editor (EditPad) and have to put it into its own directory when i install it - and would just like to make sure i place it in the same general area as the rest of my apps that are in the same general vicinity
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, /usr/local
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> thanks
<calamari> how do you like editpad?
<Karlosis> what's good about it?
<thoreauputic> familiarity I expect
<shadeofgrey> its the best text editor ever written
<Karlosis> what makes it so?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: hehe - "how to start a *nix flamewar"
<shadeofgrey> karlo:  www.editpadpro.com for the full features list
<crazydeb8r> hah thoreauputic
<Karlosis> Looking
<shadeofgrey> basical;lyu i like it most because it knows how to stay the hell out of my way when im writing code or working on stuff for my novels
<crazydeb8r> I can hear them now..."I prefer straight vim command line"
<OrangeSlice> nano is the best
<crazydeb8r> see/
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<Nekohayo> nano powre
<shadeofgrey> okay...  /usr/local/ doesnt have very much in it
<crazydeb8r> told ya.
<b> emacs rules!!!
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! ed man! man ed!
<Karlosis> You might want to look at Kate
<OrangeSlice> emacs tries to be too many things in one
<crazydeb8r> haha.
<OrangeSlice> I don't like it
<Nekohayo> hmm can I get some advice on a small shell script?
<calamari> OrangeSlice: I'm still using nano 1.2.3 so my delete doesn't work :P
<OrangeSlice> lol
<samuell1> Hi
<Karlosis> If you like the feature list of editpad, Kate certainly outdoes what's listed there
<OrangeSlice> rarely enough that I have to open an editor
<Viper12> was waiting for someone to say something about emacs. lol.
<crazydeb8r> OO.o!
<JDahl> shadeofgrey, that's how it should be... stuff handled by the package manager goes in /usr, /sbin, etc... whatever you compile yourself should go in /usr/local
<OrangeSlice> changing a config is as simple as SED
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: /usr/local is for stuff you install independently
<ubernoob> Nekohayo: ask the question instead of asking if you can ask a question
<crazydeb8r> wait...that's word processing...
<OrangeSlice> bwaha~
<Nekohayo> :)
<calamari> I found Kate.. great editor.. very configurable
<Nekohayo> #!/bin/bash
<Nekohayo> rename -v "s/@/_a_/" *
<Nekohayo> rename -v "s//e/" *
<Nekohayo> rename -v "s//e/" *
<Nekohayo> rename -v "s//e/" *
<Nekohayo> rename -v "s//e/" *
<OrangeSlice> ack
<crazydeb8r> agh!
<samuell1> Can someone tell me how to change from gnome to a different window manager?
<Nekohayo> the problem is that it does not do the rename -v "s//e/" *   part
* crazydeb8r ducks to avoid shell script
<calamari> kate has the free cursor mode I was looking for, too :)
<Nekohayo> XD
<jjman> samuell1 wmconfig
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: #flood, PLEASE
<mdke> damn. no bed yet. Who knows how to view quicktime mov movies in totem with gstreamer? I have all the plugins and w32codecs installed
<Karlosis> What I like about Kate is that is gives you a Kompare when the file changed on disk
<Nekohayo> well that's all of it ! >_<
<Nekohayo> that's _why_ I asked before
<Karlosis> And of course, how the GUI gets out of your way :p
<calamari> mdke: no idea about totem, but I got mplayer working with quicktime the other day
<OrangeSlice> omg the K's... evil!
<crazydeb8r> mdke, mplayer works out of the box
<mdke> calamari, yeah i'm pretty sure mplayer will do it
<crazydeb8r> i did it last night
<mdke> but since ubuntu wants me to use totem...
<crazydeb8r> as far as totem...mmm
<crazydeb8r> good point
<fsc> mdke, i just watch a .mov in totem a few hours ago. no problem. i don't even remember apt-getting a plugin
<b> bet none of you can figure out how to use Realplayer with audiobible online...
<fsc> mdke, i'm on Hoary
<samuell1> :(
<b> I have the secret
<calamari> crazydeb8r: only out of the box if your cpu has SSE2 I found out
<JDahl> thoreauputic, that's also why ubuntu offers to put /usr/local on a separate partition, so that you dont lose that packages you struggled to compile and install yourself if you reinstall linux
<OrangeSlice> the gstreamer backend uses it's own codecs doesn't it?
<mdke> fsc, hmm me too installed yesterday
<JDahl> thoreauputic, that was for shadeofgrey
<b> linux realplayer barfs many codecs that are commonly used
<b> especially Helix blows
<samuell1> Jjman: Where is wmconfig?
<Nekohayo> oh well, sorry for flooding you off
<shadeofgrey> okay guys now i need a little help understanding running apps that i install\
<mdke> fsc, definitely doesn't work :(
<calamari> anyone know when they will be releasing the latest firefox for warty?  I've been hearing oabout tons of exploits and so I want to stay up to date
<OrangeSlice> latest firefox won't be in warty
<crazydeb8r> mm, k guys...i guess i should haul ass to bed. g'night.
<b> Shade I can explain it to you
<OrangeSlice> you'll have to wait for it to be backported, or run it from your home
<crazydeb8r> peace.
<ubernoob> my fault! didnt know that Nekohayo was going to flood us :/ try to escape the characters: rename -v s\/e\/\/e
<shadeofgrey> okay..  i installed editpad.  now how do i create the equivelant to a shortcut for it so that i can put it in the panel at the bottom of my screen that has launch icons for all my apps
<Viper12> add the 'backports' repository to get the later versions of firefox.
<calamari> orangeslice: so I have to download it myself then?  how lame
<ubernoob> if thats the name of the file
<shadeofgrey> because editpad is one that ill use CONSTANTLY
<b> right click panel
<b> make a launcher
<calamari> OrangeSlice: who can I complain to about now bothering to update warty for security patches?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: just right click the gnome desktop, choose new launcher, put in your command
<OrangeSlice> warty is a stable release
<Karlosis> If you use it constantly, why do you need to see a button that starts it :p
<calamari> now -> not
<OrangeSlice> it is no longer updated
<OrangeSlice> at all.  ever.
<calamari> its not stable if there are security bugs
<ubernoob> Karlosis: hehe
<Jerub> calamari: ..
<Jerub> calamari: 'stable' means 'not changing unless we have to due to security'
<Jerub> calamari: not 'unbreakable'.
<b> or, use nautilus, type cntl "l"  then applications:/// in command line
<calamari> jerub: well, there you go then.. if there is a security problem why don't they fix it?
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: for the panel, same deal, but choose custom launcher
<b> see? I know a few things  lol
<Jerub> calamari: they should. make sure there's a bug filed against the package.
<OrangeSlice> stable is when development reaches a point where it "works"
<Karlosis> Thanks to session management, if you run something always.... you never start it manually.
<shadeofgrey> is a .xpm file an icon file?
<calamari> jerub: okay.. I'll do that :)  good idea.. thanks :)
<thoreauputic> yes
<OrangeSlice> yes
<b> I like the nautilus way better, easy
<Karlosis> One of the great advances on Free Desktops
<thoreauputic> or a png or whatever
<b> puts it in your menu
<b> did I help you Shade?
* Jerub potters off.
<thoreauputic> b unfortunately that only works for warty
<b> ok, is he using something else?
<thoreauputic> b, probably not ;-)
<b> I thought Warty was the most recent Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> b, so your idea is fine
<thoreauputic> b, most recent stable
<b> what is most recent unstable?
<thoreauputic> b, hoary is what a lot of people here are running (development version)
<b> is it available by iso image?
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here run the folding@home client on ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> becaujse i ran it constantly on my windows box and would like to continue donating my PC for work on their distributed project for disease research and stuff...
<apokryphos> b: yes
<b> what are the advantages of Hoary over Warty?
<apokryphos> It's a newer distro?
<apokryphos> read the site information on hoary
<b> newer isnt always better...
<calamari> b: apparently they
<thoreauputic> b, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/
<shadeofgrey> thats something very close to my heart since...  i was born addicted to crack cocaine and heroin..  as a result im permanently handicapped (cerebral palsy) so...  research to fight diseases and such are important to me..
<calamari> b: apparently they've decided to stop updating warty.. so I guess you'll have to eventually switch if you want updates
<apokryphos> b: with distributions on Linux? I've never come across a newest distribution that hasn't been better than the older one.
<calamari> seems so much like windows..
<shadeofgrey> ...course - there is no cure for CP - but that doesnt mean i cant help bring hope to other people
<apokryphos> calamari: that'll be gnome ;-)
<Vjaz> seems so much like Windows that more recent software is better?
<calamari> wonder if there are any repositories that keep updating forever
<Vjaz> it sounds like software to me
<b> depends on your machine apok, new mandrake sux sor me , old one was fine
<calamari> apokryphos: I mean having to get the latest version or be cut off
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I know folding@home is available for linux - I don't know details
<shadeofgrey> anyway thats more than any of you ever wanted to know about me..  but the same question still remains.. anyof you have experience with installing the folding@home client?
<apokryphos> b: by all means, please check the site to find out whether it's suitable for you then
<shadeofgrey> okay thor.
<shadeofgrey> and thanks so much for all your help guys
<apokryphos> calamari: It's not so much an issue of that. It just seems unreasonable for the devs to backtrack on old distros, when they could be making progress with the new one, doesn't it?
<shadeofgrey> i wouldnt have gotten out of that damned and condemned world of windows without you guys
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: btw it's Ok - interesting occasionally to hear something personal about fellow Ubuntu users
<apokryphos> calamari: though, please note; Ubuntu officially supports a distro for 18 months
<Vjaz> There will be security updates for Warty for quite a while after Hoary is released, so people will have plenty of time to upgrade.
<shadeofgrey> ...and for as stupid as it may sound i was really desperate to get away from windows....
<calamari> apokryphos: oh, I don't mean it that way.. go ahead and make the new distro.. but I'd still like to be able to update and get new packages, even if I'm on warty
<saphari_> i still can't get sound to play for music
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I understand *that* sentiment well!
<shadeofgrey> thorea:  is there anybody in charge of assistive technology support for ubuntu?  id most fdefinately be able to help as a consultant on that front
<JDahl> saphari_, what happens if you type "fuser /dev/dsp"?
<calamari> apokryphos: i'm still running linux.. it should work, right?  just because it's called "warty" shouldn't mean anything
<saphari_> i don't know where to type that
<Vjaz> calamari: The whole idea of a *stable* distribution is that you don't get new packages that might break the stability.
<JDahl> saphari_, in a terminal
<apokryphos> calamari: of course, no-one is stopping you. It's just that it will be harder, because it won't be from the official repos. Well, for a lot of the stuff.
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: I don't know - but looking on the wiki might find something: also if jdub or crimsun or bob2 are here, ask them
<thoreauputic> they are working for canonical I believe
<apokryphos> calamari: No-one's saying it's not going to work
<calamari> Vjaz: but you also fade away into the past if you never get access to new programs
<Vjaz> calamari: and that's why they make a new release every six months and make it easy to upgrade
<b> boy , hoary better be good, Warty was (is) wonderful for me now...
<kaos> can I install j2re1.4 using:  alien -i j2re-1.3.1_03-3asp.i386.rpm
<thoreauputic> shadeofgrey: also subscribe to the users mailing list and send a message there if you wish
<calamari> vjaz: has there ever been a repository where it is always kept up to date?
<calamari> I know cygwin worked this way
<JDahl> kaos, why would you want to do that when there are ubuntu packages?
<Vjaz> calamari: Please rephrase. I don't understand what you're saying. :-P
<calamari> anytime I went to download a program I'd notice there were several others that I needed to update as well
<shadeofgrey> where do i subscribe to the users mailing list?
<calamari> (cygwin)
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: lists.ubuntu.com
<calamari> so instead of downloading one program, i'd end up downloading a few more.. but I stayed up to date
<calamari> see what I mean?
<calamari> there was no concept of a stable distro.. you just kept updating
<Vjaz> calamari: Yes, but the problem with constant upgrading is that things break easily.
<apokryphos> calamari: I'm sorry, I don't see that. Regular updates doesn't necessitate an unstable distro
<b> I agree with you Vjaz, and 90% of the upgrades are un-needed
<apokryphos> erm
* apokryphos coughs
<jdub> apokryphos: new version upgrades will include new bugs
<b> True Jdub, I have years of experience to prove it too
<apokryphos> jdub: again, not ncecessarily. But no-one's saying that they have to go and get hoary when it's in early developement, if they're looking to avoid bugs.
<thoreauputic> calamari: warty security updates constantly: for the latest apps use hoary
<b> about 25 to be exact
<apokryphos> Precisely. This stuff is all mentioned on the site.
<apokryphos> a distro is supported, security etc.. for 18 months.
<Vjaz> There is the option that software would always be updated to the latest release declared stable, but then again, who knows if it really is stable?
<calamari> so I'm on a sinking ship
<jdub> apokryphos: sure, new version upgrades may "not necessarily" include new bugs, but they almost always do. instead, we fix the particular issue (security, bugfix), and move on.
<calamari> great!
<b> windows 98 only left supporting with updates this month...
<apokryphos> jdub: Quite right. And people not wanting to encounter bugs should stick with a distro when it is declared "stable"
<thoreauputic> calamari: sorry - how is it sinking when development is continuing daily?
<jdub> calamari: there's a new release every six months. only the terminally impatient will have problems with that.
<Vjaz> I guess you could assume that all 2.8.x Gnome releases are stable and that there's no problem in upgrading to 2.8.3.
<apokryphos> You can' thave it both ways -- as you're saying, the latest apps are more likely to have bugs
* calamari thought that going to Linux meant that I'd never have to wipe out my os and start over like with windows.. I guess that is wrong?
<apokryphos> having the latest apps you'll have to deal with the bugs. Bugs are good ;-); they mean "developement". :D
<thoreauputic> calamari: you just do a dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> calamari: you don't need to reinstall
<apokryphos> calamari: Nope, you never whipe it. Especially not debian-based systems. Only takes one command to update your distro.
<b> it really depends what your purposes are
<Vjaz> calamari: You do not need to wipe out Warty in order to install Hoary.
<calamari> how many hours will that take on dialup?
<apokryphos> quite a few :P
<jdub> calamari: when hoary is released, there'll be CDs that you can upgrade with.
<calamari> I can only stay connected four hours at a time
<thoreauputic> calamari: too many  ;-)
<b> if you want a stable system...use stable apps and stop updates
<kaos> JDal its a pain in the ass to use synaptic
<Vjaz> calamari: Pretty long. Do you think it would be any faster if you upgraded every week?
<kaos> or apt
<apokryphos> type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see how many megs it wants to fetch (you can still cancel before it starts)
<jdub> calamari: if you really want to do it over your modem, it doesn't matter if you're disconnected while fetching everything
<calamari> b: you don't understand.. you don't get new apps that way.. I'm not talking about new versions of apps, I'm talking about new apps
<apokryphos> calamari: the four hour interval isn't so much of a problem. Apt picks up where it left off.
<b> true Apok... and don't use outside source repositories
<apokryphos> but you don't want to do that on a modem, anyhow
<calamari> apokryphos: see what I mean now?
<apokryphos> b: I do ;-)
<apokryphos> calamari: I don't
<calamari> it'd be so much better if the updates were constant
<thoreauputic> calamari: have you looked at the repositories? You have *thousands* of apps at your fingertips!
<calamari> then I don't have to go through a major upgrade ordeal every 6 months
<jdub> calamari: it's not an ordeal.
<b> then u do cuz u dont care if you blow up your os...you are a developer more than just a user
<jdub> calamari: besides, you can always track the development branch.
<calamari> jdub: yes it is.. I'm on dialup
<jdub> calamari: we send CDs out for free.
<thoreauputic> calamari: you will be able to do the same from a new CD
<calamari> jdub: getting things in bits and pieces is bearable
<calamari> thoreauputic: no because then I have to wipe out my os
<jdub> calamari: so permanently run the development branch. :-)
<thoreauputic> calamari: no, you won't
<b> Calamari, use Warty...it is stable...
<Vjaz> calamari: Why do you think that it's necessary to wipe out your OS?
<apokryphos> calamari: there's no whipping involved!!!!
<jdub> calamari: upgrading using a CD image works the same way as upgrading online.
<calamari> hmm.. seems I got bad info in the past then
<Vjaz> calamari: You can get a CD with all the packages, tell apt-get to use the CD as a source and then "download" all the new packages from the CD.
<calamari> I was told that upgrading via cd was not possible
<apokryphos> it is
<jdub> whoever told you that was wrong
<calamari> okay.. well problem solved then
<apokryphos> just like with any other linux distro
<calamari> sorry about the fuss :)
<Vjaz> hahaa
<thoreauputic> calamari: the whole point of the apt utility and policies is to avoid the problem you described
<calamari> thoreauputic: oic
<calamari> I don't know much about apt.. my fault since I use synaptic all the time
<apokryphos> and it's what makes Linux infinitely better than Windoze :P
<apokryphos> synaptic is the front-end
<b> use apt, not synaptic...synsaptic can break things
<calamari> I know I can add repositories in synaptic.. I suppose I'd just add the hoary cd and be set.. that's perfect
<thoreauputic> calamari: synaptic is just pretty pictures with the power of apt behind it ;-)
<Vjaz> b: what does synaptic break?
<apokryphos> Synaptic is fine for everyday dealings
<calamari> thanks then.. my faith in ubuntu has been restored :)
<Vjaz> :-D
<calamari> sorry again for the commotion
<b> there has been flaws recently discovered in synaptic, ask Kanotix users...
<apokryphos> b: no it doesn't; synaptic is only the GUI front-end. Any retrieving/dependency problems in synaptic are problems in apt
<thoreauputic> calamari: look at it this way -  probably your issues and the answers have helped others understand the system better
<ron_> ?
<ron_> i win
<b> Apok, synaptic has some flaws in some distros, just go to Kanotix room and ask
<apokryphos> I really don't want to, but fine ;-)
<b> synaptic has been known to uncomment lines in apt sources.list
<Vjaz> b: I doubt there are major problems with Synaptic in Ubuntu because Synaptic is the main package management interface in Ubuntu.
<apokryphos> b: hahaha
<Vjaz> b: What's wrong with uncommenting lines?
<Vjaz> b: Given that the user requested that.
<Vjaz> b: Which you can do in Synaptic.
<saphari_> where  do i find this synaptic? and how do i add universe and multiverse to it
<b> the user didnt request it
<Vjaz> saphari_: Computer->System settings->Synaptic Package Manager
<calamari> hey.. question that's been bugging me for a while.. no solution yet.  Is there a way to automatically load keyboard settings?  right now I load gnome-keyboard-layout and click "down, up" to load my settings, and that's only slightly annoying.. but It'd be great if it were automatic
<b> dont take my word for it...but I am far more versed than you imagine and speak from a wide range of experience....but ignore me if you like
<apokryphos> b: I've asked. The only reason they're suggesting for not using synaptic is that "it can crash", which seems like a pretty bad reason, considering (i) my synaptic doesn't crash, (ii) console can crash too.
<Vjaz> b: Well it would be nice if you gave some more backing to your clauses other than "Kanotix has problems with Synaptic". We're not in Kanotix, are we?
<_blue> hello, im back again, about my wireless device, the at&t 6500g, its recognized in the device manager but it wont show up as one of the options when i set a wireless connection
<apokryphos> b: anyhow, if you wanted to stop this synaptic getting a life of its own (with the uncommenting and whatnot), you could always just make sure that they never existed at all in the sources.list, couldn't you?
<b> if there is a question about a gui interface causing install probs, then y not just use the command line which is faithful and true, less chance of error
<bzbb> b, its fun browsing a list of all packages
<Vjaz> Maybe we should use DOS and COBOL. They're faithful and true. Less chance of error.
<b> Im not suggesting synaptic is useless, but do apt-get -l | less
<apokryphos> b: because, (i) I haven't had these "problems", (ii) GUI provides a few more features that are more easily accessible. I don't want new users to necessarily dive straight into apt.
<apokryphos> using synaptic for them gives them a perspective on the repos
<samuell1> Can someone tell me how to switch window managers?
<apokryphos> samuell1: run a different one: Alt + F2
<samuell1> O.o
<Vjaz> b: there's no option -l for apt-get
<samuell1> will that make the new one default?
<apokryphos> samuell1: a *new* windowmanager?
<Vjaz> b: maybe you meant dpkg -l?
<_blue> does anyone have a solution to my wireless problem?
<thoreauputic> running a new window manager with alt+F2 won't work - a wm already exists on display 0:0 or whatever
<Vjaz> samuell1: when you logout, select "save session"
<samuell1> Okay
<Vjaz> yeah, I guess you might want to kill the old window manager, which would be metacity
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I actually don't understand the question. A new window manager? Does gnome do this differently?
<Ex-Cyber> for a moment I was almost ready to believe the impossible
<samuell1> but what program do i run? i dont know if there's a default program for xfce...
<Ex-Cyber> that fglrx had actually saved my sanity
<Ex-Cyber> but alas, it was not meant to be
<apokryphos> ohh :D. I understand. Metacity etc.
<apokryphos> sorry ;-)
<jlg> Could someone confirm whether I should report the following as a bug: when I close the lid on my Asus A2500L about 50% of the time I get logged off from X (when I open the lid, I'm back at GDM). The other 50% my X session just keeps running.
<b> Vjaz, I was asked how to see all packages at once...different application to what you are refering to
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I think he wants to substitute another wm for metacity (gnome-default)
<b> dpkg -i is install deb package
<Ex-Cyber> jlg: inconsistent behavior is almost always a bug of some kind
<thoreauputic> b your command simply spits out an error, sorry
<jlg> Ex-Cyber. Okay, thank you. Will report, then.
<b> what?  "apt-get -l | less" no error
<b> do apt-get update first
<thoreauputic> E: Command line option 'l' [from -l]  is not known.
<thoreauputic> and I'm up to date, b :)
<BrianAnthony> is there a command to print an md5 string?
<S2K> how do you select an alternate wm to use?
<Vjaz> b: Please read my messages more carefully. -i is not -l, which is what I was referring to. dpkg -l gives you a list of installed packages
<Vjaz> b: Are you using Hoary?
<b> i'm sorry, I am speaking from Mepis apt-get, thought they'd be the same  ur right dpkg -l
<b> I use 6 different debian based distros
<Vjaz> which version does Mepis have?
<S2K> six?
<S2K> which six?
<robertj> if I get no such action associated with this location when trying to connect to a ftp:// url in nautilus, what should I do?
<SiliconViper> b: In mepis, that's still valid.
<Vjaz> Hm... it seems like Warty packages do get upgraded sometimes. Just installed Firefox 1.0.
<thoreauputic> b, I'm not sure on what planet apt-get accepts the -l flag
<SiliconViper> From memory, apt-get is pretty much the same on all of 'em.
<b> Mepis , Ubuntu, Kanotix, Debian, Agnulla, KNoppix
<mirak> Segmentation fault from cp, that's weird
<Vjaz> whoa
<SiliconViper> mirak, ouch...
<Vjaz> b: which version of apt-get does Mepis have?
<b> but I also use Vector which used slapt-get  it is the confusion  slapt-get -l
<b> slackware based
<mdz> b: I wasn't aware that MEPIS was patching apt.  what is the version number of their apt package?
<b> patching?
<mdz> Vjaz: warty does not have firefox 1.0; you must have added an unofficial source
<mdz> b: no version of apt that I am familiar with has an -l option
<thoreauputic> b, slapt-get != apt-get
<b> read above so I dont need to type more...
<thoreauputic> b, fair enough :)
<mdz> ok, completely different piece of software
<robertj> can someone withy warty see if they can use nautilus to access a ftp:// site?
<SiliconViper> b: Nah, it's the same.
<Vjaz> mdz: ah you're right... I had enabled warty-backports and forgot about it :-P
<robertj> no bugs are filed but all my machines seem not to work properly
<thoreauputic> robertj: yes, I can
<thoreauputic> I just type ftp://ftp.site.com
<thoreauputic> or something like that
<robertj> hrmm, curious
<thoreauputic> it asks for a password, I type it, I'm in
<Vjaz> robertj: Works here too.
<thoreauputic> works rather well, and I'm not even a big nautilus fan ;-)
<robertj> toreauputic: what about if you add it using the connect to server dialog?
<thoreauputic> robertj: hmm .. let me try
<b> Oh I forgot, I also use Xandros  lol 7 versions of debian based distros
* SiliconViper shrugs. For the most part, they are the same.
<jesus_> is there a default graphical ftp client in ubuntu?
<b> I wish Ubuntu had a kde version
<SiliconViper> b: Make one.
<apokryphos> b: they're working on it: kubuntu
<b> lol...maybe I will
<apokryphos> but you can still have kde on Ubuntu
<robertj> thor: i can use ftp if I do file | open location
<robertj> but if I do connect to server it doesn't work
<thoreauputic> robertj: hmm - interesting - I can't get that to work
<thoreauputic> robertj: but it has other options - maybe I chose a bad option
<apokryphos> jesus_: not really; there's a few at your disposal though.
<b> NOt on Warty u couldnt...said right in ubuntu documentation that gnome is built into the kernel
<apokryphos> b: You're wrong, friend.
<apokryphos> add the Universe repository and get kde-core and see her go
<b> I tried.  it choked badly
<thoreauputic> b, how on earth can gnome be built into the kernel??
<bob2> b: please don't spread FUD like that
<apokryphos> b: I tried, it worked fine, but it was an older kde version.
<b> um want me to get the article?
<robertj> thor: it looks the same as the one I typed in
<apokryphos> please do; I'll get you one too
<bob2> b: whatever article you're talking about is wrong
<thoreauputic> b, I fear you are sadly misinformed
<bob2> b: please contact the author and correct them
<apokryphos> Check the official FAQ
<SiliconViper> b: Built into the kernel, eh? I smell shenannigans.
<apokryphos> b: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde/view?searchterm=kde here's just one.
<apokryphos> As far as I can tell, the attitude of the core Ubuntu is not anti-kde, it's just non-kde.
<mdz> jesus_: nautilus provides ftp client functionality
<b> http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=3475  read 4th paragraph
<jesus_> thanks mdz
<Riddell> apokryphos: not for long :)
<bob2> b: sorry, you seem to be mis-interpreting the article
<apokryphos> b: Yes, you are
<apokryphos> he's providing but an opinion there. "You will find no KDEcentric pieces floating around here... at least I didn't... but for some"
<bob2> b: kde is not installed by default, but it's certainly available
<apokryphos> Riddell: hopefully, yes :)
<Liz> anyone here been able to get a dell printer to print on ubuntu warty?
<bob2> b: also, I'm not sure where you got the "gnome is built into the kernel" idea from
<mdz> Riddell: that reminds me; I ought to forward you copies of some off-list kubuntu correspondence. what's your email address?
<Riddell> mdz: jr@jriddell.org
<apokryphos> Does anyone have any idea what's happening with the Hoary release schedule? Shouldn't array 6 be out by now?
<calc> hoary is due out in april
<thoreauputic> robertj: I just noticed - using the connect to server I get an icon on the desktop: clicking it asks for my ftp password
<daniels> apokryphos: stuff listed for one week generally happens in the middle of the week -- on wednesday
<thoreauputic> so it appears to work
<Karlosis> A question: Is Ubutu using discover2 or discover1?
<daniels> apokryphos: in any case, it's 0120 on monday morning where our installer dude is
<mdz> apokryphos: array 6 is due this week
<robertj> thoreauputic: but does it work?
<bob2> Karlosis: hotplug.
<daniels> Karlosis: neither, really; it uses discover1 for working out which xorg driver to use, but that's going away
* apokryphos is wondering whether his mind is playing tricks on him
<Karlosis> i see... it conflicts with my discover2
<neighborlee> hey guys im trying to view a movie from a website for equinox3d ( 3d modeler )...just a mpg..totem can't handle them ??
<mdz> you really don't want discover2 anyway
<thoreauputic> robertj: yes - Iget a nautilus window on my website's ftp
<Karlosis> i want hotplug?
<mdz> definitely
<thoreauputic> robertj: appears to work fine
<Karlosis> that i already have
<robertj> hrmm, not working here on my sftp loc
<bob2> Karlosis: the default install will work fine
<apokryphos> mdz: out of interest, is there an actual way to know what array you've got? Seen some members come in here to ask. I would have thought it would be mentioned /etc/issue
<Deviant> what program will play wmv files?
<Karlosis> hm... it's not what i do, i convert a Sid to Hoary
<bob2> Deviant: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<daniels> Karlosis: ah, in that case, remove discover2
<bob2> Karlosis: install ubuntu-desktop
<mdz> apokryphos: /.disk/info on the CD, or the volume label on the CD
<Karlosis> That i did
<Karlosis> Or at least I try....
<apokryphos> mdz: Sorry, I meant which version is *installed*.
<Karlosis> But ubuntu-base is giving me some removals
<bob2> apokryphos: hoary itself isn't versioned like that
<mdz> apokryphos: the array releases are just snapshots; once they're installed, there are usually upgrades available immediately
<Vjaz> neighborlee: I think you need to install a gstreamer plugin for that. Only OGG/Theora is supported by default I think.
<apokryphos> I see; thanks.
<Vjaz> neighborlee: It's gstreamer-mpeg2dec I think.
<daniels> arrays are just a convenient pinpoint of a certain point in time
<apokryphos> So actually there's no particular reason to dist-upgrade specifically at array release times
<Vjaz> neighborlee: gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec on second thought
<bob2> apokryphos: hoary upgrades are independant of array releases, yes
<Karlosis> What's the compiler used for Hoary, already gcc4.0?
<mdz> apokryphos: that's correct
<mdz> Karlosis: 3.3 by default, 3.4 and 4.0 are available
<jesus_> i can't read my ntfs disk as user, and i check my fstab file like 15 times
<Vjaz> Whoa, there's gcc 4.0?
<Vjaz> Astonishing.
<Karlosis> mdz: I only ask, because I know that x86_64 benefits a lot from 3.4
<apokryphos> Vjaz: where they always are :P. In the repos.
<Karlosis> Vjaz: Not finals, but pres
<Karlosis> Interestingly, the ABI will not be broken with 4.0
<Karlosis> That's likely the first time for some releases :p
<bob2> but 3.3 -> 3.4 breaks the ABI anyway
<Vjaz> apokryphos: Oh, I'm not looking for it, I just didn't know it existed yet, but as karlosis pointed out, it's not released yet.
<bob2> jesus_: umask=002 in the options field
<Karlosis> Only on archs that are not in Ubuntu I think, bob2
<Karlosis> But still it did
<bob2> Karlosis: I thought it broke the C++ ABI everywhere?
<neighborlee> Vjaz, ah ok thx ;=-)
<Karlosis> bob2: Only on Sparc and some other platform
<bob2> Karlosis: ah
* Riddell wonders whether to wait for mdz's forwards or go to sleep
<Karlosis> The effect for Debian is the same then though.
<bob2> Karlosis: it revs the libstdc++ SONAME, tho
<magnon> anyone know of a true type font viewer in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> jesus_: in case you haven't seen it yet: www.ubuntuguide.org; a few good basics on there.
<bob2> Karlosis: (http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/abi.html)
<Karlosis> bob2: See how it says except for 2 it is the same?
<magnon> forget it
<magnon> nautilus is smarter than me anyhow
<Karlosis> bob2: Dunno for the C++... why the soname changed
<bob2> Karlosis: right, but changing the soname for libstdc++ is a big deal
<Karlosis> indeed, and that's what i found funny
<Karlosis> gcc 4.0 should be the first release for a long time that doesn't change something
<Karlosis> in ABI
<endir> I can't seem to turn on dma for my ide drives. The forums have left me without an answer. HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Karlosis> Are you root, endir?
<endir> Karlosis, using sudo
<statico> anybody ever have trouble where their cursor becomes all black ?
<endir> I even tried configuring hdparm.conf
<statico> (just a mask)
<bob2> statico: trident or s3 video?
<statico> endir: what kind of drive?
<statico> bob2: ati rage 128
<statico> looks like the opengl screensavers eat my cursor
<endir> they have worked fine in a vast number of other linux's. just some maxtor ide drives
<Karlosis> do you compile your own kernel, endir?
<robertj> hrmm, can anyone try a ftp src with nautilus vfs using a username that contains a %
<endir> no
<Karlosis> are you sure the chipset module is loaded?
<endir> Karlosis, I am using an amd64 with i386 hoary. It didn't work in warty either
<endir> Karlosis, via82cxxx
<endir> Karlosis, could it do something with also having an sata drive
<Karlosis> hm.... it would normally mean that you don't have your kernel using specific code for the disk
<Karlosis> generic ide over via ide in your case
<bob2> you need to load the specific sata driver for your chipset
<endir> Karlosis, I even tried loading the ide modules in /etc/modules
<bob2> which is non-trivial, aiui
<bob2> endir: the dewfault ide module will be loaded long before /etc/modules is seen
<endir> yeah it was a longshot
<Karlosis> is your drive sata or do you mean you also have sata in another disk?
<endir> Karlosis, I also have another sata drive which works fine
<TaaDow> hey I installed ubuntu 4.10 I cant create an internet connection using a account name and password, there is no settings for it when you create an ethernet connection. anyone has any ideas?
<statico> last time i checked, you don't need an account name for an ethernet connection. rephrase?
<endir> lsmod says: ide_core 129548  4 ide_disk,ide_cd,via82cxxx,ide_generic
<bob2> TaaDow: you mean a dialup account?
<fr500> TaaDow, you mean dialup
<TaaDow> no dsl
<TaaDow> verizon
<TaaDow> I do on windows
<statico> is there a way to change the cursor without logging out?
<Karlosis> endir: ide_generic should not be loaded
<fr500> oh
<fr500> let me see
<endir> Karlosis, I think that's it
<endir> Karlosis, it was in /etc/modules by default
<endir> Karlosis, I will remove it
<Karlosis> endir: be careful, if you fail, your machine cannot boot
<endir> Karlosis, yeah that's fine I can always chroot
<Karlosis> endir: do you boot from the PATA?
<fr500> TaaDow, no clues on dsl support on ubuntu
<zul> endir: what kernel are you running
<bob2> TaaDow: run 'sudo pppoeconf' in a terminal
<fr500> sorry
<TaaDow> I created an ethernet connection I put in IP subnet mask Gateway and 2 verizon DNS servers even activated it
<TaaDow> ty anyway fr500
<endir> zul, 2.6.10-4-k7 it did it with warty's default too
<fr500> how do i know if my modem is detected?
<TaaDow> what does that do bob2
<endir> Karlosis, but I do want ide-core and ide-disk
<zul> endir: gimme a sec
<bob2> TaaDow: it gives you a tool to setup a pppoe connection
<TaaDow> oh great
<TaaDow> thats what my modem is
<thoreauputic> TaaDow: I guess when you type it you'll see ;)
<endir> I'm using k7 kernel instead of i386 even though I have a k8. Should I go back to i386?
<TaaDow> argh I just installed xp just to come here now Im gonna install ubuntu again "sudo pppoeconfig" better work
<thoreauputic> bob2: is there much advantage to installing a 686 krnel over a 386? ( I have a686 machine)
<bob2> endir: doesn't matter
<endir> zul, anything I want to reboot to see if ide-generic and via82cxxx were conflicting
<bob2> TaaDow: er, why are you installing it again?
<bob2> thoreauputic: some people claim it gives a significant boost
<bob2> thoreauputic: won't hurt, tho :)
<zul> endir: go ahead and reboot im still looking into it
<endir> brb
<thoreauputic> bob2: heh... OK
<fr500> uhmmm
<TaaDow> cause bob2 I cant get online with ubuntu ad I dont know how to create partitions with it I just agreed to tge defaults
<fr500> how do i know if my modem is working under linux??
<Karlosis> argh
<Karlosis> I got this now: dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<bob2> TaaDow: that's fine
<bob2> Karlosis: when doing what?
<Karlosis> I had a disk full situation on an update
<bob2> fr500: try to dial something
<Karlosis> upgrade I mean....
<fr500> bob2, how?
<goldfish> lol
<Karlosis> Now it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<Karlosis> And gives the same error over and over
<TaaDow> alright see yas thanks bob2
<thoreauputic> fr500, are you having dialup problems? If so I might be able to help
<fr500> thoreauputic, at the end of the new network connection wizard, it just freezes
<lavigj> any planeshift players in here?
<thoreauputic> fr500, have you tried using pppconfig?
<DonL> lavigj, not yet, but looking at it
<fr500> nope
<foznot> xmms (yes I am still fighting with this) requires me to be root to start it, how do I change that? My user is in the audio group
<bob2> Karlosis: that's amazing
<fr500> let me see
<lavigj> DonL: I am having trouble even running the game at the moment :) I was hoping it was something stupid and easy someone could say "do this, dumbass"
<bob2> foznot: "requires"?
<foznot> well it doesn't start unless i sudo
<thoreauputic> fr500 type  groups in a terminal and see if your user is in the "dip" group
<DonL> Can't help as yet, lavigj
<foznot> not in dip
<foznot> that is the problem
<foznot> thanks] 
<fr500> thoreauputic, dialout
<lavigj> DonL: on problem
<endir> unfortunately it wouldn't boot without ide-generic
* lavigj takes off again to try more stuff
<fr500> thoreauputic, i'm the only user
<thoreauputic> fr500,  sudo adduser youruser dip
<EricNeon> hi,all~
<Deviant> any app for linux that I can use simialar to winamp?
<thoreauputic> fr500, then run sudo pppconfig  and fill out your details
<endir> Deviant, xmms
<Deviant> does xmms work with the gnome
<endir> Deviant, yes
<thoreauputic> fr500 and leave the default provider as 'provider"
<bob2> everything works under gnome
<endir> Deviant, xmms is the defacto media player
<fr500> thoreauputic, says can't probe while pppd is running
<foznot> sorry to be a bother...but when i check /etc/groups my user is in dip but when i hit groups it is not listed...i am using hoary
<fr500> Deviant, try beep too
<thoreauputic> fr500, oh, you are already on line with dialup?
<foznot> or go crazy deviant and install realplayer
<fr500> no
<DonL> hoary doesn't yet work for me. I think I'll wait
<error_29> everything except changing wallpaper, bob2.  Unless crashing the desktop is a feature.
<borgista> realplayer is crap. yes'm.
<fr500> i ran the gnome dialup wizard before
<bob2> foznot: you need to log out and in again for group changes to take effect
<fr500> that might be
<bob2> error_29: er, file a bug if that actually happens
<foznot> duh! sorry
<foznot> thanks
<error_29> yer right bob2
<endir> zul, find anything?
<thoreauputic> fr500:  hmm... well kill pppd then if you're not on line with it
<bob2> I've not seen that myself
<bob2> or heard of it
<equalizer_> Bonsoir Tlm
<error_29> you have now
<K-Rich> greets
<thoreauputic> fr500, and note what bob2 said about loging out and in to make the group change stick
<fr500> thoreauputic, same result
<waseem> Hi I am trying to install Jgrasp onto my computer
<fr500> i tried as root
<waseem> would anyone here be interested in helpng
<fr500> same result
<thoreauputic> fr500  ps aux | grep ppp
<equalizer_> oOn Parle Franais Ici ???
<thoreauputic> see if it's running
<borgista> moi. equalizer
<fr500> yes it is
<fr500> i killed with killall pppd
<thoreauputic> fr500 well, kill the process
<thoreauputic> OK
<equalizer_> J'ai Un Blme Je suis Avec Xchat a Merde Mais Je Veux All Sur Fantasya Mais Je Suis Pas Capable
<thoreauputic> make sure it's really dead!
<fr500> just kill?
<borgista> qu'est que fantasya?
<equalizer_> Un Serveur
<borgista> je sais rien de servers.
<borgista> serveurs*
<thoreauputic> fr500`ps aux | grep ppp again to make sure it's gone
<equalizer_> Vien En Pv Svp
<DonL> avec tout caps, equalizer_ ?
<error_29> Bob2, correction, it's panels that are crashing, and on another forum (about fedora) I find this, which is exactly what's happening to me:
<fr500> it doesnt die
<error_29> When changing backgrounds, I get a message telling me that the panel has crashed. I then get a message telling me that it discovered a panel already running and will now quit. Then the panel dissapears, and then is reloaded. I think this mainly happens when switching between types of wallpaper, such as between "No Wallpaper", "Tiled", and "Centered".
<thoreauputic> fr500, hmm
<borgista> error_29, i've the same bug
<thoreauputic> fr500, maybe another process is respawning it
<K-Rich> error_29: killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel
<error_29> the only really annoying thing about it is the two messages, and having to close the one on the bottom first.
<fr500> hmmm
<thoreauputic> fr500, I haven't seen this happen so I'm not sure how you rid yourself of it : try typing " poff"  as root and see if that does the trick
<fr500> nope
<thoreauputic> without the quotes of course
<lavigj> ok, I have to publicly rejoice that I fixed my install independent of any other help.
<thoreauputic> fr500, I'm running out of ideas here, sorry
<lavigj> my .ICEauthority file had been made root root with a 600 chmod permission. I found this, and corrected it. I are happy :)
<error_29> k-rich? the panels kill themselves nicely, and revive nicely on their own...
<DonL> cool, lavigj ! Feels good, no?
<error_29> why would I want that command?
<lavigj> DonL: indeed. still don't know how to play planeshift so far, but I got X working again :)
<K-Rich> error_29: you can avoid having to wade through the "ok" buttons
<DonL> lavigj, baby steps
<lavigj> DonL: I suppose this might make me newb+1 :)
<thoreauputic> fr500, normally adding yourself to the "dip" group and running pppconfig as root fixes it... your situation is different it seems
<DonL> lol
<waseem> Hi I am trying to install jGrasp onto my computer. Can someone here please help me.
<fr500> it worked now
<fr500> the gnome wizard was still running
<thoreauputic> ah - good
<fr500> frozen
<thoreauputic> ah IC
<poxymox> n8 @all!
<fr500> it is on the modem port part
<thoreauputic> so you added yourself to dip?
<fr500> didnt detect anything
<fr500> yes
<thoreauputic> is it a hardware modem, fr500 ?
<fr500> hmmm
<fr500> laptop
<fr500> toshiba a20 sp
<thoreauputic> oh
<lavigj> DonL: oye.. this is confusing. mayhaps I shall just start over here... and reinstall it
<fr500> probably winmodem
<thoreauputic> it is probably a winmodem
<thoreauputic> :/
<fr500> bad thing?
<aperson> ello all
<thoreauputic> fr500: at this point you need to establish what the chipset is and pay a visit to linmodems.org
<aperson> anyone here have any experience with ubuntu and a mini-itx mobo?
<fr500> ok
<thoreauputic> fr500, or get  adecent external modem
<fr500> well for this putter....better not
<thoreauputic> fr500: winmodems can be a royal pain
<fr500> i'll enjoy the challenge
<fr500> making my wifi work in fedora on my 1st linux day was cool (just to find out it works out of the box on ubuntu)
<thoreauputic> fr500: if it's a lucent chip, you may be in luck - there are a few others that are supported
<joeblow> fr500: some winmodems simply will not work with Linux. There are no drivers for many of them. If you have one of these chipsets, I hope you know how to write a driver
<fr500> is there a way to figure out without windoze?
<fr500> joeblow, not that much
<fr500> just a bit of a challenge
<thoreauputic> fr500: try typing lspci to see if it's recognised
<calc> hmm i got wireless working under ubuntu but it was far from trivial
<thoreauputic> or lspci | grep -i modem
<fr500>  Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller
<daniels> worked out of the box for me
<calc> gnome/ubuntu could improve dramatically in that aspect
<fr500> calc, yes it is
<fr500> i meant in fc3
<calc> eg add wpa_supplicant to the archive for starters ;)
<joeblow> calc: there are many technical and legal aspects they would have to overcome first
<calc> then find a way to keep ethernet devices on laptops from renumbering themselves (ugh)
<thoreauputic> fr500, well at least that gives you an idea what to look for on linmodems.org
<calc> joeblow: to include wpa_supplicant?
<fr500> thoreauputic, yeah
<fr500> brb
<calc> also for some reason system->admin->networking doesn't run anymore
<fr500> what is wpa_supplicant?
* calc thinks it must have gotten confused when the devices got changed
<calc> fr500: wpa wireless security support for linux
<joeblow> no, i said that right after you...the best way to get wireless under linux is ndiswrapper, but the binary drivers for windows couldnt be included for legal reasons
<Archon_> Does/Did anyone have troubles with switching between windows where the drawing would be slow with Ubuntu and XFree86???
<equalizer_> Qu'elle Qu'un Parle Le Franais Ici Svp
<calc> joeblow: there are plenty of drivers for various cards, but the infrastructure for them isn't all that great
<speel> lol why so much hate on XFREE
<andrewski> has anyone used kazehakase, a GTK+ web browser?
<calc> like no support for wpa in ubuntu, the fact that you can't use passphrases with iwconfig, etc
<daniels> Archon_: depends on what sort of video card you have and which driver you're using
<Archon_> daniels: "nvidia" Geforce2
<calc> also it would be nice to get ipw2200 1.0.1 in ubuntu hoary kernel (had to compile it myself)
<daniels> Archon_: you'll need to install the nvidia drivers (http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriversHoto) to get decent performance out of your card
<daniels> er, BinaryDriversHowto
<Archon_> i did
<Archon_> apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<daniels> then nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Archon_> nvidia-glx-config enable
<fr500> calc, like wep?
<DonL> speel, it seems there are issues with Xfree and everyone's going with Xorg, but my system doesn't seem to like it
<Archon_> it can do 3D applications
<daniels> ah, OK
<daniels> no idea, sorry
<pvh> I have a double-monitor configuration, and XScreenSaver used to run a different screen on each window.
<Archon_> (that glx cogs program runs at like 800 FPS)
<calc> fr500: wpa is like wep but that is secure (at least wpa2 (aes) is)
<pvh> Now it runs one big one on both. Any idea why that might have changed?
<calc> fr500: though for wep you can't even type in your passphrase, you have to enter the very long hex string your ap spits out
<Yomic> Anyone know where to find soundcard support for Allegro?
<daniels> pvh: XScreenSaver suddenly became Xinerama-aware
<JDahl> what repository is xmms in?
<daniels> pvh: so it knows to treat the two monitors as one big display, instead of two separate ones
<daniels> pvh: matter of personal preference
<lavigj> DonL: wow... that wasn't the only thing broken... for some reason it didn't load all of fstab either
<pvh> daniels: Is there any way to disable that feature?
<pvh> daniels: Everything happens at the seam. :)
<calc> also would be nice if ubuntu got the gnome wireless network applet that novell/redhat use
<thoreauputic> Yomic: xmms is in main on warty
<Ominus> how do i install a modem, knowing it's a PCI, on IRQ 16 and COM3?
<DonL> I moved to ubuntu from Mandrake for just that X reason
<Yomic> It would be nice for my Win32 compatable soundcard to work on ubuntu as well.
<daniels> pvh: not really, unfortunately
<thoreauputic> so saith apt-cache policy...
<DonL> ..found some other reasons to stay though
<lavigj> DonL: what I just said, or something else?
<daniels> calc: er, sure you can
<thoreauputic> Yomic: sorry wrong nick :/
<DonL> lavigj, don't know about that
<daniels> calc: 's:passphrase'
<daniels> calc: i've done that countless times
<Yomic> It's okay :/
<thoreauputic> JDahl: xmms is in main on warty
<Yomic> Anyone else know where to find soundcard support for Allegro?
<calc> daniels: it should be more obvious how to do that, heh
<DonL> lavigj, just scrolled back. Yes..
<andrewski> can anyone help me force a package version that synaptic says is broken?
<calc> daniels: so type 's:passphrase' in the gnome networking gui
<lavigj> DonL: heh, ok. fortunately, the filesystems were still fine, and this was on a non-essential system. but man, it would have sucked to have lost all those
<calc> btw maybe some logic to wrap a non-hex string with 's: ' would be useful ;)
<b> hi
<b> I am coming at you from Hoary now
<calc> though i can't get the gnome networking admin app to run anymore, just dies :\
<DonL> I've killed systems so bad before so many times just playin around I guess I'm used to it now
<lavigj> DonL: heh
<DonL> good on ya, b
<b> It just looks like Warty, didnt have the greeting song though
<DonL> What video card are you running, b?
<calc> hmm it doesn't even show up in ps when i try to run it, very strange
<b> nvidia
<DonL> Are you using hardware acceleration, and what drivers?
<compmanio36> hey, is there a way to get an ISO of Hoary right now, I had warty on my machine, and I want to try a fresh install of Hoary on a new drive
<b> so far, in Hoary havnt set up nvidia driver yet, I know how
<b> but just got set up about 60 secs ago
<slashcom> is there any way for me to select one of my two sound cards?
<slashcom> because alsaconf definitely doesn't :(
<DonL> The acceleration (reason for buying a nice card) seems to be a feature I would like to have enabled, but with Xorg, it seems to be a problem
<slashcom> i am using warty, btw
<b> DonL do you have nvidia?
<DonL> Yes, b.
<b> then it is easy
<lavigj> DonL: aye... I don't remember exactly what I did, but I have it working too
<DonL> I know how, but every time you update the driver, or update the kernel, you have to go through this big thing
<bob2> no you don't
<b> no you dont
<Ominus> i got a problem installin a Us robotics in ubuntu... it's not being recognized, but it is on IRQ 16 COM 3... anyone got a clue?
<bob2> this is ubuntu, not some half-assed distro
<b> just enable
<bob2> DonL: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<b> in command line
<bob2> Ominus: winmodem?
<DonL> I'd be happy if I didn't. I'll go there.
<Ominus> that's right..
<b> you definitley dont
<bob2> ouchy
<b> I got winmodem going
<b> it isnt hard
<Dreamer3> does the gnome meeting that comes with ubunut work well with netmeeting?
<Ominus> what is the command in setserial?
<b> need to locate correctr module for your modem though
<bzbb> hah!
<christopher> how do you start a service at bootime?
<christopher> im having a prollem
<Ominus> b, how?
<bzbb> i have a package name question that apt-cache search doesn't answer
<b> /etc/rc
<bzbb> I need bzlib
<christopher> ok thanks
<bob2> christopher: they all start once installed
<bzbb> and bzlib-dev
<bob2> bzbb: you mean "the bzip2 library"?
<christopher> well i need to run this one thing
<bob2> bzbb: libbz2-dev
<christopher> thats like a cheap prog some guy made for me
<bzbb> perhaps
<DonL> bob2 and b, thanks. I've saved the page and I'll look into it later
<Ominus> b, could you be more specific?
<b> Omnibuus, are you trying to get winmodem going?
<christopher> i just wanna stick it in the linux autoexec.bat =o)
<Ominus> b, thats right
<slashcom> is there any way for me to select one of my two sound cards?
<Phusion> hey, I just realized that all the trouble I've been having getting sound to work involved changing the owner of everything in /dev/snd to the user I'm using. I found out that when I reboot, this is undone. How do I fix this?
<bob2> christopher: put the init script in /etc/init.d/
<slashcom> in warty
<bob2> christopher: then use "update-rc.d" to install it into the runlevels
<b> u need to do some research and know what the foundation of the modem is
<bob2> Phusion: er, no you don't
<thoreauputic> Ominus: try typing  lspci | grep -i modem
<Phusion> ...
<Ominus> b, it is an US Robotics 5610 WinModem... on IRQ 3, COM3
<bob2> Phusion: they're owned by the "audio" group, which you're in
<bob2> by default at least
<Phusion> well the owner, not the group
<christopher> bob2, will i have to make a script?
<Phusion> when I reboot it doesn't work, when I chown it works
<b> ok...go to linmodems site and see if it is supported under linux
<b> do a google search
<bob2> Phusion: then you need to add yourself to the audio group
<bob2> Phusion: by default on ubuntu you are in it
<bob2> christopher: or the person who wrote it has to
<b> if it is then the module will be specified
<Phusion> hrmm
<bob2> christopher: or you can add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, I guess
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<Ominus> well... i went to ubuntu forum... and some ppl were having probs too... but they post some solution that didn't help me..
<Dreamer3> does gnomemeeting as shipped with ubuntu work with netmeeting?
<b> which solution?
<DonL> Sorry, Dreamer3 , don't use it myself
<Ominus> using setserial
<fr500> calc, i guess there is an algorythm to get the hex key based on passphrase
<b> um...never had luck with setserial....load the serial module if necessary through modprobe
<fr500> so the thing it lacks is the gui and the algorythm right?
<b> but it should be already there
<b> and kppp has a list of available ports
<bob2> setserial doesn't load modules for anything
<b> I know bob
<Ominus> usind lspci i can find my modem... junt... in COmputer/System COnfiguration/network ... it cant auto detect...
<Phusion> so I just went to the permissions tab in the ubuntu users and groups applet, I imagine I don't want to change my main group to audio, I selected "use audio devices"
<thoreauputic> and kppp isn't installed by default in ubuntu, obviously
<DonL> I'm off for now. Thanks for the help and chat
<Ominus> even pppconfig could auto detect it..
<bob2> lspci doesn't detect anything
<b> load kppp..obviously
<b> it is easiest
<bob2> b: how would that help?
<b> kppp?
<bob2> Phusion: 'sudo adduser blah audio', where blah is your user name
<bob2> b: yes
<geppy> What's the OSS alternative to Picasa?
<Yomic> I can't get Ubuntu to detect my sound card
<Phusion> ok
<b> it gives a list of available ports in gui
<thoreauputic> b, and comes with about 40MB of kde libraries you don't need
<b> it is the most intuitive
<geppy> (Picasa is Google's personal image filing and viewing system)
<Phusion> "already a member of audio"
<bob2> Yomic: what card is it, and do you have two in there?
<bob2> b: that's a subjective statement
<Yomic> One card; Allegro
<b> gnome dialup is a nightmare in my opinion
<Ominus> lol... you guys are confusing me even more...
<bob2> Phusion: 'ls -ld /dev/snd/pcm*|head -n1' prints what?
<b> well...I am obviously being challenged at every turn, yet I prolly have more hands on successful linux experience than most here....lol
<andrewski> what can i do with a docbook file to read it?
<Yomic> bob2: One card; Allegro
<bob2> andrewski: it's xml, you want to voncert it to text or pdf or html or something, probably
<bob2> b: ok
<b> so I will shut up...if you want help come to private chat and I will get you going
<andrewski> bob2: any recommendations on programs to do that?
<bob2> but I don't htink "install kppp" is useful advice for someone trying to get their modem to work
<bob2> andrewski: docbook2blah (blah = pdf, html, etc) in docbook-utils
<b> bob it is...do your homework there
<b> kppp is far better for newbs
<farruinn> b: taht may be, but using gnome and kde together may not
<b> or we can try pon and poff
<bob2> please don't tell me to "do my homework"
<b> then leave me alone
<bob2> how is this easier than pppconfig?
<stuNNed> wvdial i likes
<thoreauputic> b bob2 is kind of.. rather knowledgeable... so far you've madea number of statements that were demonstrably wrong
<b> why use synaptic then bob , u make no sense
<calc> daniels: is closing the lid on a laptop supposed to put it in sleep mode yet?
* calc notices it was a goal for hoary
<b> wrong?  how?
<statico> nick p
<fr500> calc, it works on warty it's at the wiki page
<b> number of statements?
<b> lol
<bob2> b: synaptic is fine, and installed by default and doesn't pull in megs of KDE libraries.
<fr500> u just need to enable it
<calc> i guess its called suspend to ram, not suspend to disk (hibernate)
<b> 40 megs is nothing
<calc> i managed to get hibernate to work more or less
<andrewski> can y'all take this argument elsewhere?
<thoreauputic> b for instance a command that works for slapt-get that you assumed was the same for apt-get
<bob2> calc: with swsusp or acpi s4?
<b> small error, from a breadth of knowledge, not ignorance
<bob2> we're not here to lord knowledge over people
<calc> bob2: the gnome logout hibernate option
<bob2> calc: ah
<bob2> this argument is OT, anyway, so let's move on
<thoreauputic> b well, I'm glad you are so learned - enjoy
<calc> but closing my lid doesn't seem to make it suspend to ram, since usually it indicates that by blinking the led
<geppy> Where does Ubuntu have the USB devices?  Under Fedora, it was /dev/sdax
<fr500> calc, for suspend to disk u gotta read the software suspend part
<calc> fr500: already got suspend to disk working :)
<calc> fr500: it just works by default now
<b> look---all I did was suggest kppp for help in getting ahold of software modem...I have used it successfully   heave you>?
<fr500> calc, so u can hibernate
<fr500> well i tried and it worked
<geppy> I'm trying to get the photos off of my camera, but gthumb refuses to cooperate, and I can't find the device in /dev to mount it
<calc> but i am looking at the docs to see if i can get it to sleep (ram)
<fr500> but wifi support broke down
<Yomic> bob2: One card; Allegro
<bob2> calc: that's editable
<bob2> Yomic: I saw
<fr500> it's easier
<bob2> Yomic: ask on the users list, I guess
<fr500> it's there on the wiki
<delltony> is there a download manager that ubuntu supports yet i noticed "d4x" is in universe but not supported yet according to bugzilla
<bob2> calc: but I can't remember which config file it's in
<fr500> u using warty?
<Yomic> users list?
<calc> bob2: i think i found it in the wiki
<farruinn> geppy: shouldn't that sort of thing automount?
<bob2> calc: you can hack /etc/acpi/lid.sh, anyway
<calc> yea i see its disabled by default
<calc> but hibernate is enabled by default, i guess ram is more iffy
<Ominus> b, respond pvt plz?
<calc> i'll be right back, hopefully, testing ram
<bob2> calc: hm, no, not a config file option
<geppy> farruinn:  It should.   Automount has worked for me in the past, but I'm on a fresh Hoary install with a different camera, now.  It's a supported Olympus model;  I'm not sure what's wrong, exactly.
<thoreauputic> Yomic: http://lists.ubuntu.com
<fr500> calc, the problem with lid.sh is that if u sleep with a butto for example and then close lid it will turn on
<bob2> calc: yeah, suspend to ram breaks horribly on some machines
<Yomic> Thanks, thoreaputic.
<thoreauputic> Yomic: you're welcome :)
<jdub> jdubtv! -> http://node.waugh.id.au:8800/
<delltony> bob2, do you happen to know the link right off on that information i'm having i believe the same kinda issue when i shut my led on hoary i can't seem to recover not all the time but alot of the time
<bob2> delltony: wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<delltony> ok thanks
<calc> fr500: yea, i'm just trying to make it sleep at all right now
<geppy> How can I get mp3 support for gstreamer?
<bob2> geppy: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<geppy> bob2:  Danke, couldn't remember the mad bit.
<fr500> i'm noob to scripting
<fr500> i want to make bash script so i can double click wsz files an they ove to .bmp/Skins
* geppy goes afk
<fr500> any pointers
<fr500> all i need is a way to get the filename
<fr500> i thought maybe %something
<andrewski> fr500: there's a good bash scripting howto online, an hour's reading of which would get you what you need.
<fr500> ok
<andrewski> fr500: the filename you can get by passing it as 'script %symbol' from your filemanager.
<fr500> i'll look for it
<Feiten> How can i find my Dacode passord?
<andrewski> fr500: it's called "advanced", but don't let that fool you. :P
<fr500> okie
<fr500> only % works?
<calc> which package is vbetool in, i noticed it was missing when it tried to sleep
<andrewski> fr500: dunno, depends on the filemanager.
<fr500> ok
<lunitik> calc: uhh... 'vbetool'  ;)
<calc> hmm apt/apt-cache can't find it for some reason
<geppy> farruinn:  Any ideas?
<fr500> hmmm only % doesnt work
<kimcascone> another newbie q...anyone?
<fr500> i'll look for the docs
<fr500> kimcascone, just ask
<kimcascone> its about getting audio out on my iBook
<_jon_> kimcascone: just ask
<kimcascone> I installed Ubuntu and it is running
<kimcascone> OK
<kimcascone> but no sound from CDplayer
<lunitik> calc: strange... its in main... depended on by 'ubuntu-base'
<andrewski> kimcascone: muted?
<lunitik> uhh... -desktop
<farruinn> geppy: sorry, I'm not an expert with usb/devices
<calc> lunitik: interesting
<fr500> kimcascone, do u have other sounds?
<geppy> farruinn:  Alright, thanks.
* calc looks around a bit
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: you need  to use digital output on an ibook
<kimcascone> where do I select this?>
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: I had the same issue on mine
<kimcascone> I found it on xmms
<kimcascone> but not on the default player
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: yes, configure the cd plugin on xmms
<kimcascone> I checked mute thru the control planel
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: I renamed the gnome cd player (bit of a hack)
<calc> lunitik: ah i see why now, its only for i386
<calc> lunitik: i'm on amd64
<lunitik> calc: ahh... makes sense
<kimcascone> I also have tumbler for OSS and also
<farruinn> kimcascone: gnome cdplayer doesn't do the digital output
<kimcascone> alsa
* lunitik wonders how to kill a nickname that is him, but not a nick he has registered?
<kimcascone> ok where do I switch to digital
<kimcascone> ?
<_jon_> lunitik: you can't
<lunitik> _jon_: that sucks... I have a ghost   :(
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: the default player won't do it
<kimcascone> ok so the cdplayer doesn't work on the iBook?
<thoreauputic> right
<_jon_> lunitik: is it you that logged in and lost the session somewhere or is it someone on your name
<kimcascone> I also have xmms
<thoreauputic> nor on any box without a wire from CD-ROM to sound card
<Brunellus> yaaaay, it works!
<kimcascone> I futzed around witht eh settings in xmms
<lunitik> _jon_: for whatever reason, konversation logs in twice, and I closed that session...
<kimcascone> still nada
<farruinn> kimcascone: you'll have to use xmms or something similar
<kimcascone> got xmms
<lunitik> _jon_: but apparently 'lunitik_' is still following me  :(
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: preferences for the cd plugin
<_jon_> lunitik: i have no idea
<thoreauputic> in xmms
<kimcascone> can I add this to my applications on the menu bar?
<farruinn> lunitik: I'm pretty sure it will go away eventually
<_jon_> lunitik: maybe use a different client
<lunitik> _jon_: eh...
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: actually beep-media-player is easier for CDs - just right-click and choose "play CD'
* _jon_ prefers irssi running in a screen session
<Brunellus> is anybody running the weather applet?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: yes
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: the gnome panel applet?
<Brunellus> yeah, that one
<thoreauputic> yep
<Brunellus> it worked just a second ago
<Brunellus> and now I'm showing 'unavailable'
<kimcascone> can I get beep via synaptic package manager?
<Brunellus> h'mmmm.
<lunitik> _jon_: I have no real use for screen, and irssi is more awkward than is necissary...
<optish> i am wondering about how to enter custom refresh rates because my monitor/videocard lacks DDC support....are modelines in xorgconfig my solution?
<farruinn> kimcascone: yes, but it might be in universe
* Brunellus tries to update without a net proxy 
<kimcascone> ok
<_jon_> lunitik: really? i don't find it awkward at all
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: yes - in the universe repo
<kimcascone> will xmms work as well?
<kimcascone> since I have that laready
<kimcascone> already
* geppy wonders why is computer is going so slowly, with only 5% CPU usage.
<thoreauputic> xmms will work but it's a bit less intuitive to set up for CDs
<kimcascone> that's OK I don't need intuitive...walk me thru it?
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  are you getting a weather report now?
<Brunellus> I'm just trying to figure out how this works...
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: yes
<Brunellus> are you behind a router?
<thoreauputic> No
<thoreauputic> dial-up
<Brunellus> oh.  OK.
<geppy> How can I set it so that my computer caches less?  I have some six hundred megs of cache in RAM, right now.  This seems like an awful waste of memory.
<geppy> Not that it's really a problem until I try to open something new... =/
<lunitik> geppy: how so? its better to actually use it, than have it just chill there...
<kimcascone> ok just tell me what I need to do to get xmms working?
<kimcascone> :)
<lunitik> geppy: you want memory to be around 90% used... CPU is what you want to be lower   ;)
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: options .. preferences...
<kimcascone> ok
<thoreauputic> Audio IO plugins
<geppy> lunitik:  Well, I can't figure out why my computer is lagging so horribly.  I've been waiting five minutes or so for this CD to mount, which doesn't really need much RAM, but I'm getting 50% load average.  My CPU is at %11 usage, and that's mostly my sound applications.
<kimcascone> ok
<thoreauputic> highlight CD Audio Player >> configure
<kimcascone> ok
<thoreauputic> check digital audio extraction
<kimcascone> its pointing to /dev/cdrom
<saphari_> hello folks
<kimcascone> got
<kimcascone> got it
<chase> im having a problem setting up XFree86 on my new machine. Its pritty much the same as in the forum here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1534.html
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: you can change where it points if necessary
<chase> ive followed everything it says but im still getting no where
<kimcascone> tried pointing it to audio and dsp neither worked
<kimcascone> what out output driver?
<kimcascone> I have it on OSS
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: to stop the default player popping up, you can rename it to gnome-cd.bak or whatever - ugly but it works
<Brunellus> ugh.  I can't work out why I'm not getting any output from the weather applet.
<chase> the on screen out put from XFree86 is 'Module loader present' and the logs (which ive uploaded to stuart.iduniken.com/X.log) say 'siganl caught 11'
<chase> can anyone help me with this?
<geppy> lunitik:  I think I'll just reboot.  =(
* geppy sighs, and remembers his Windows days.
* Brunellus wiped his last Windows partition today
<kimcascone> thoreauputic: should I have it on OSS?>
* geppy only uses Windows on his Warcraft II/Starcraft-devoted laptop
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: mine is on OSS
<cbgb> how   caan i change the fonts in kde?
<kimcascone> ok still no audio...
<saphari_> i got xmms installed and ready to go and i still don't get any music :'(,  very dramatic here
<Brunellus> saphari:
<Brunellus> google is your friend
<lunitik> cbgb: kcontrol > Appearence and Themes > Fonts?
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: oops wrong box :)  I'll look on the iBook
<Brunellus> google "ubuntu" and "mp3"
<kimcascone> saphari_: I'm tackling the same problem
<Brunellus> you will need to enable the "multiverse" repository in synaptic
<saphari_> that has all been done
<Brunellus> and install the appropriate package that will encode/unencode mp3s
<Brunellus> oh, ok.
<crazydeb8r> hey yos
* Brunellus stares at the weather applet
<lunitik> Brunellus: unencode as apposed to decode?
<lil_anthony> question for some reason when i restart hoary i get kernel panic -not syncing: I/0 error reading memory image
<lil_anthony> is there any way to recover from this without a reinstall?
<neom> Anyone know the best way to test box security?
<Brunellus> decode.  right.
<Brunellus> sorry.
<Yomic> Does GAIM have international version support? (YjIM)
<Yomic> OR does it need plugins and such?
<crazydeb8r> Question: how do I configure a plugin so Mozilla will play videos in browser?
<kimcascone> xmms just started working...weird!
<lunitik> neom: nessus
<lunitik> Yomic: yes
<kimcascone> ok does anyone now how to get audio out of a USB audio device?
<Yomic> How so, lunitik?
<veristead> hey i need some help
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: yep the iBook says OSS too here
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: 'apt-get install mozilla-mplayer'
<veristead> i am attempting to install the ppc version of Ubuntu
<lunitik> Yomic: never played with it, but they support like 14 languages
<veristead> and i just upgraded to a new HD
<veristead> and already got all my mac stuff on it
<veristead> and i partioned the drive
<veristead> both in Mac OS X extended format
<kimcascone> thoreauputic: it just suddenly started working
<veristead> err.
<veristead> Apple Extended format
<veristead> whatever
<veristead> and seemeingly it does not recognize that the drive is partitioned
<veristead> and wants to partition it again
<kimcascone> is there a way to point audio to the USB?
<Yomic> No, no. I mean do they support Yahoo Japan Instant Messenger (It is different from YIM)
<veristead> what am i doing wrong?
<crazydeb8r> lunatik: I have that, it doesn't work.
<lunitik> Yomic: oh... no
<lil_anthony> anyone?
<Yomic> :/
<crazydeb8r> it loads the videos but won't actually play them
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: hmm - mystical computers....
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: do you have the applicable codecs installed? did it put anything in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<crazydeb8r> checking...
<kimcascone> I have powerMac tumbler installed and both the OSS and ALSA seem to affect the volume...is this correct behaviior?
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: ps, your text turns 'yellow' because someone said your name...
<veristead> anyone???
<veristead> can anyone help me?
<lunitik> veristead: if we could... we would have.
<jesuel> mmmm WoW :)
<goldfish> veristead: ubuntu needs empty space to install
<veristead> yea it has empty space
<Darwin> hello elec_
<goldfish> veristead: not a partition
<veristead> wtf
<goldfish> u have made 2 partitions, yeah?
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: thanks. yes, it put two files there
<veristead> yes i have
<goldfish> veristead: yeah, u only make one for mac stuff, and leave the rest empty
<veristead> one is in jst shy of 8GB
<goldfish> veristead: i.e no file system on it
<veristead> yea i did that
<goldfish> oh right
<lil_anthony> questino when you get kernel panic are you screwed?
<veristead> but when i go to install it
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: and you have the codecs installed?
<crazydeb8r> wait, only 1 file
<veristead> i am not sure which one to select
<Darwin> how do boot floppy in ubuntu?
<veristead> it seems to find about 12 different partitions
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: I think I do, but I'm not sure. I installed mplayer too, but if the codecs are not in that file...then no
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: then no
<calc> hmm so mem oops standby does absolutely nothing (afaict) and disk works fine
* calc kicks mem/standby
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: you may want to install those.
<kimcascone> any info on usb audio? is there a driver or something I need to do to get audio out my USB device?
<Brunellus> why does ubuntu tell me that I need to set up NTP when synaptic tells me NTP is already installed?
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: okay, from the mplayer site i assume? thanks.
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: yes.. get the 'all' package though, not just 'essential'.
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: alright. where should I put them?
<saphari_> anyone use xmms?
<kimcascone> saphari_: I am
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: /usr/lib/win32
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: thanks, and sorry bout the msg
<saphari_> you got it working?
<kimcascone> ja
<kimcascone> it suddenly started working
<lunitik> Brunellus: because you need 'ntp-server' to do what you're trying to do
<kimcascone> check the prefs
<crazydeb8r> hey saphari_ ever get sound up?
<kimcascone> audio i/o
<saphari_> no
<crazydeb8r> that stinks.
<kimcascone> r u on an iBook?
<veristead> ... i am looking at the documentation and it is telling me that i need to manually edit the partition table
<veristead> and i found my partition
<veristead> but how do i tell ubuntu to install to that partition
<saphari_> i put in the cd and it won't come up under xmms
<veristead> i am a little worried that it won't properly do it without deleting everything
<veristead> i have one partition with all my file on it
<kimcascone> saphari_: are you on an iBook?
<veristead> the other is 100% empty
<saphari_> laptop?
<b> Veristeed, what are you trying to install?
<kimcascone> yes
<veristead> ubuntu
<saphari_> yes
<farruinn> veristead: you should back up all your data and repartition
<veristead> i jst got it
<kimcascone> an iBook laptop?
<kimcascone> or a PC?
<b> you must set the partition to be "/" root
<farruinn> veristead: oh, you already have 2 partitions?
<veristead> yea
<saphari_> acer travelmate
<veristead> i already have it
<kimcascone> ok
<kimcascone> shouldn't matter but...
<veristead> but i am not sure how to select which one to install to
<b> then it will install to root partition only
<farruinn> veristead: is it formatted or is it "free space"?
<lil_anthony> whats the command in ubuntu to boot say dev/hda for some reason grub got borked
<kimcascone> so the CD doens't mount at all?
<veristead> formatted
<veristead> and right under it it says 8.1kb freespace
<b> it will format and install to the "/"root partition
<veristead> should i change it?
<saphari_> it does to the rythbox
<farruinn> b: he'll need swap and /boot though, right?
<veristead> farruinn
<kimcascone> so rythmbox recognizes the CD?
<saphari_> yes
<b> I do not use swap or root because I have a big ram
<kimcascone> ok did you close rb before opening xmms?
<b> boot
<veristead> i was thinking of rebooting into OS X and changing the format to none
<b> I use only root for all
<veristead> so as not to format that partiton
<saphari_> yes
<kimcascone> did you check the prefs?
<kimcascone> in xmms>
<kimcascone> ?
<farruinn> veristead: so you have os x on one partition, how big is the other partition?
<saphari_> yeah,  but i don't know what i am doing
<veristead> i have the OS X installed on a partition of 19GB and the other is jst shy of 8GB
<farruinn> veristead: does the other have any data on it?
<kimcascone> open the prefs in xmms
<veristead> nope
<veristead> none
<saphari_> ok hang on
<farruinn> veristead: then first you want to delete it so you have ~8 GB free space there
<veristead> i am at the step of where i edit the partitons
<kimcascone> there is a tiny 'O' on the left of the time display
<b> Veristead : I take it you want to have a dual boot system...
<veristead> no..
<farruinn> veristead: no?
<veristead> well sorta
<veristead> i do
<kimcascone> click on the 'O' and you'll see a putt down menu
<kimcascone> pull down
<veristead> i mean i dnt want them running at the same time
<farruinn> veristead: you want os x and ubuntu, right? =)
<veristead> yea
<veristead> so yea i guess you are right
<b> of course they wont run at the same time
<kimcascone> or do a Ctl-P for the pref window
<farruinn> b: they can
<b> I know...
<farruinn> veristead: so you want to manually edit the partition table (I think the option is called something like that)
<b> but that is what he said he didnt want
<crazydeb8r> hey durin42
<saphari_> ok got it
<b> do you want to hide one partition from the other?
<veristead> i am at the partition window and i found the partition it says 8.5GB but it say only 8.5KB free space
<kimcascone> click on audio i/o
<kimcascone> plugins
<veristead> yea i did farruin
<veristead> i am there now
<veristead> that is what i am looking at
<farruinn> veristead: ok, delete the 8.5 GB partition (the one without data on it)
<saphari_> k
<veristead> so i need to restart in OS X and do that?
<veristead> or can i do that here?
<kimcascone> it should be set to CD Audio PLayer 1.2.10 [libcaudio.so] 
<farruinn> veristead: nope, just select it and push enter I believe
<veristead> ah ok
<veristead> hld on
<veristead> went back by mistake
<kimcascone> make sure CD Audio Player is highlighted
<kimcascone> and click on configure
<veristead> ok.. so i am at the editing where it says Name: Usage Method. etc.
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: heh - you have learnt well, Grasshopper ;-)
<veristead> and it gives 'done setting up the partition' 'copy data from another partition'
<veristead> 'delete the partition'
<farruinn> veristead: you'll want to delete the partition
<veristead> i want to delete it
<kimcascone> yeah once you get the proper training it is ez! ;)
<veristead> and now i will only have one partition?
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: ;-)
<veristead> ok
<veristead> so that is done
<saphari_> ok
<Jmax1632> omg
<Jmax1632> omg!
<veristead> :-\
<Jmax1632> i'm getting "kernel panic -not syncing : I/O error handling reading memory image"
<veristead> interesting
<kimcascone> saphari_: now you amke sure the digital audio exrtaction button is pressed
<Jmax1632> i think i know how to fix it....!
<veristead> now the partition doesn't show up
<farruinn> veristead: right, you got rid of it, you should have a bunch of free space
<Jmax1632> how do i boot to a prompt!!!!!!!?????
<veristead> yea 8.6GB
<farruinn> veristead: you want to "automatically partition" that free space
<veristead> ok... so hld on...
<veristead> the only options are undo changes to partition
<veristead> and finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<saphari_> but a new window came up from the last thing
<Jmax1632> OMG!
<Jmax1632> OMG!
<Jmax1632> i think it's crashing!
<farruinn> veristead: sorry, select the free space and push return, it should let you "automatically parition"
<kimcascone> ok what is the window?
<Jmax1632> no
<Jmax1632> wait
<Jmax1632> it's ok
<Jmax1632> whew
<Jmax1632> so, any ideas?
<veristead> ah
<veristead> ic
<kimcascone> it should be the CD player config window
<veristead> ok
<veristead> hld on
<veristead> computing new partition
<saphari_> yes
<kimcascone> there is a small box with Play mode
<veristead> ok
<kimcascone> with analog and digital audio exrtaction
<veristead> so that is done
<saphari_> yes
<veristead> and now it has a smiley face next to it
<kimcascone> click on the digital audio extraction
<veristead> and saying swap
<Jmax1632> any idea?
<Jmax1632> please help me
<kimcascone> then click OK
<veristead> and one black smiley face with an arrow that says boot
<saphari_> ok
<kimcascone> any sound?
<farruinn> veristead: good, go to "write changes to disk" or whatever it is, you're done partitioning
<veristead> and then the options that it gives me are undo changes to partitin
<saphari_> do i close these windows?
<Jmax1632> any ideas?
<Jmax1632> please tell me you can help
<veristead> ok
<kimcascone> leave the prefs open for now
<Jmax1632> i'm freaking out
<Jmax1632> over here
<veristead> hld on
<veristead> it says partition 11 and 12
<Jmax1632> omg
<kimcascone> what is the Output plugin window pointing to?
<veristead> er
<Jmax1632> omg omg omg
<veristead> ok
<kimcascone> inb the prefs whindow
<kimcascone> ?
<veristead> it's working on it now
<thoreauputic> Jmax1632: take a deep breath - the end is not  yet
<veristead> i hope it didn't touch my OS X one
<saphari_> the cd still wanted to play on the rb
<kimcascone> I have mine pointing to the OSS driver
<saphari_> i have sound
* veristead crosses his fingers
<Jmax1632> thoreauputic: *DEEP BREATH*
<veristead> i need those files
<farruinn> veristead: it would have had a skull and crossbones next to it if it had =)
<kimcascone> is rb opening automatically?
<Jmax1632> how do you boot to a shell in hoary from a cd
<Jmax1632> ?
<kimcascone> when you load a CD in?>
<saphari_> yes
<saphari_> yes
<Jmax1632> i think i can fix it there?
<kimcascone> ok close rb
<veristead> well they all had smiley faces and one remained in apple HFS format
<veristead> so i assume that is a good thing
<Brunellus> hooray.  network time sync
<kimcascone> go to the applications in the main menu bar
<farruinn> veristead: you should be fine then
<kimcascone> and open the Run Application
<Brunellus> now about this weather thingie.
<kimcascone> command
<Jmax1632> how do you boot to a shell in hoary from a cd?
<Jmax1632> any ideas?
<kimcascone> type in xmms
<kimcascone> and hit run
<farruinn> Jmax1632: install cd or livecd?
<Yomic> Where can I get access to the Yahoo-j chat server?
<veristead> well i am glad i still have the original 10GB drive
<veristead> with all the files on it
<Yomic> As a normal Yahoo-j user.
<kimcascone> I'm assuming that you have closed xmms...?
<saphari_> command first?
<veristead> i would highly suggest that no one ever attempt to put a new hd in an iBook unless you know what you are doing
<kimcascone> close 1st
<veristead> it is very hard to open
<kimcascone> then command run app xmms
<veristead> and i may have lost a couple of screws
<Yomic> Do I have to WINE it or is there a Yahoo-J client for linux?
<Jmax1632> farruinn: install cd
<kimcascone> make sure the cd is already in the cdrom
<veristead> ubuntu should have a live CD for ppc
<farruinn> veristead: there will be for hoary
<kimcascone> xmms should launch and see the cd...
<veristead> ok
<veristead> good
<farruinn> veristead: I should say, there *is* one for hoary =)
<jdub> veristead: you can test the hoary ppc livecd right now!
<veristead> when does hoary come out
<veristead> oh
<veristead> kool
<veristead> can they ship or do i need to d/l
<Jmax1632> farruinn: install cd... any ideas?
<kimcascone> any luck?
<veristead> what is the desktop environment
<veristead> Gnome?
<veristead> KDE?
<farruinn> Jmax1632: alt+F2 will get you a shell, but unless you know what you're doing it's going to be a real pain
<farruinn> veristead: gnome
<veristead> on Ubuntu?
<veristead> ah
<veristead> i enjoy KDE's interface
<veristead> it's a little sexier
<veristead> i bet it can be compiled
<farruinn> veristead: did you read any of the website or did you just go to the download page? ;)
<veristead> though
<veristead> i went to the ship it page
<veristead> without really reading
<saphari_> no
<veristead> lol
* veristead blushes
<kimcascone> hmmm...
<veristead> anyone ever attempt to install Ubuntu to an iPod b4
<veristead> ?
<kimcascone> so what is xmms doing?
<thoreauputic> veristead: you don't need to compile kde - it's available in the universe repository
* lunitik still can't find KDE devel packages  >:|     gdi, gnome devel packages are in hoary, but not kde?  :(
<lunitik> Not even in Debian Experimental afaict
<saphari_> nothing
<Jmax1632> farruinn: i added resume=/dev/hda1 ro to the grub and did sudo update-grub , and now i'm borked
<Jmax1632> please help
<kimcascone> also make sure you have selected files to play in the play files menu
<saphari_> why is one of the letters highlighted on it?
<veristead> ooo... iTunes should be ported to Linux if it ain't already
<kimcascone> on what?
<kimcascone> the playlist?
<saphari_> the d
<veristead> if only apple cared about Linux
<kimcascone> that makes the app UI larger
<Jmax1632> farruinn: PLEASE HELP!!!
<kimcascone> for xmms
<saphari_> ok
<kimcascone> that doesn't matter for now
<saphari_> ok
<farruinn> Jmax1632: please don't yell at me, I know virtually nothing about GRUB so I don't think my help would be very usefull
<lunitik> veristead: never gonna happen... Darwin tries to compete
<kimcascone> so is there a cd in the drive?
<saphari_> yes
<Jmax1632> does anyone?
<veristead> stupid darwin
<kimcascone> do you have a playlist?
<cr4z3d> hmm.. i have a question. i downloaded the warty release for x86 off the site with bit torrent. i then inserted the burned cd into my laptop before boot hit enter when teh screen came up and it seemed to freeze at the APCI spot and never went anywhere do i just have to wait awhile or is something wrong?
<veristead> it's called evolution
<veristead> dnt fight it
<saphari_> no
<thoreauputic> kimcascone, saphari_ try opening the /media/cdrom directory
<saphari_> it is all new
<kimcascone> make a playlist
<veristead> maybe someone could write a replica of it
<veristead> that  basically is the same thing
<lunitik> veristead: no... its called "I want to be in control, so, nana'
<farruinn> veristead: there is an itunesish app installed by default
<farruinn> veristead: some people have been able to make it use their iTunes music folder, but I haven't had any luck with that
<veristead> and allows for music sharing that will support iTunes music sharing
<cr4z3d> hmm can anyone help me?
<lil_anthony> curious from the cd and being at a shell how do you mount hda so you can read its contents?
<veristead> and recognizes the iPod
<Brunellus> j
<Brunellus> hmmmm
<jesuel> uhg
<Brunellus> it would seem that the gweather applet non-function is not uncommon.
<kimcascone> also open your drives and media prefs
<durin42> veristead: iTunes is borked in WINE, isn't it?
<jesuel> downloading the update for WoW is sllllllllow :(
<lunitik> durin42: I've seen it working actually.
<saphari_> how
<kimcascone> in thne desktop prefs/removable storage
<durin42> lunitik: any links?
<kimcascone> the main menu bar
<farruinn> durin42: using the windows version of iTunes in WINE?
<kimcascone> computer/desktop prefs/removable storage
<durin42> farruinn: that was my thought
<lunitik> durin42: to what exactly?
<kimcascone> make sure play audio when CD inserted is checked
<farruinn> durin42: hadn't thought of that, I'm going to try to use it with mac-on-linux
<kimcascone> also there is a command in the command text field
<durin42> farruinn: ahh...I was thinking for i386 people
<saphari_> yeah
* lunitik notes that new Rhythmbox can use iTunes folders
<kimcascone> its checked?
<saphari_> yes
<farruinn> lunitik: new Rhythmbox? as in hoary's?
<durin42> lunitik: can it read/make iTunes shares?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: works in mac-on-linux
<lunitik> farruinn: yes
<farruinn> thoreauputic: cool
<lunitik> durin42: no idea
<farruinn> lunitik: cool =)
* lunitik doesn't use iTunes... just knows its there.
<thoreauputic> farruinn: so does windows media player :)
<durin42> lunitik: any idea where you found that iTunes/WINE thing?
<kimcascone> ok
<veristead> i would love it if i could listen to iTunes shared music with another Ubuntu app
<kimcascone> close that window
<lunitik> durin42: umm... a computer at school?
<kimcascone> go to multimedia under applci8ations
<kimcascone> and seeclt volume control
<durin42> lunitik: um....I was thinking more in terms of a site that you might remember or something
<kimcascone> make sure your not muted on any channel
<lunitik> durin42: no... was just installed  :/
<kimcascone> and your volume controls are up
<veristead> i have a ghetto iBook
<veristead> lol
<lunitik> durin42: worked out of the box, so to speak
<veristead> i have to tape the CD drive closed
<durin42> lunitik: ah...perhaps I should try playing with it on my box here.
<veristead> which actually is nice
<farruinn> veristead: G3 or G4?
<veristead> cuz sometimes i pop it open when i am typing
<veristead> g3
<veristead> 500
<kimcascone> you should have an OSS mixer and a Alsa mixedr
<lunitik> durin42: probably... but yeah... was even on Ubuntu  :P
<veristead> 10GB (er what it came with)
<veristead> upgraded to 30
<kimcascone> make sure both have volumes up
<crazydeb8r> iTunes on ubuntu...
<veristead> 10 ain't enough
<crazydeb8r> I'd love to see that
<veristead> me as well
<durin42> has anyone here heard of a way to playback Apple Lossless files through gstreamer or anything similar yet?
<veristead> and access to the iTunes music store would not suck
<crazydeb8r> durin42: not through gstreamer
<lavigj> hey guys, earlier, someone was mentioning nvidia acceleration... does anyone happen to have that link kicking around still? I thought mine was going but I am starting to think I am wrong
<veristead> however first
<Brunellus> ok, I can't work this out.  I don't know what I did to break my weather applet
<veristead> i hope Hoary has support for Airport extreme
<Brunellus> but it's broken
<veristead> cuz that would be nice
<Brunellus> all I did was click "update" a few times!
<Brunellus> ugh.
<veristead> and if so they should make a driver for Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> lavigj: hmm... binary drivers howto on ubuntulinux.org I think
<farruinn> lavigj: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<lunitik> veristead: Apple hates anything 'not made here'
<Mazus> Can somone help me :( ??
<lavigj> farruinn: thanks. is there a quick and easy way to see if it is working?
<farruinn> veristead: sorry, no airport extreme for any distro of linux afaik
<thoreauputic> Mazus: just ask, don't ask to ask
<Mazus> :)
<farruinn> lavigj: I'm pretty sure you get an nvidia splash screen when it's working
<saphari_> when i click play on xmms,  this play files come up
<lavigj> farruinn: ok, it very well may not be then
<blah09> hey anyone here on fluxbox?
<lavigj> thanks
<Mazus> i can connect to my network under ubuntu like i can ping my other computers i just cant get onto the net
<inc_> sup room
<kimcascone> you need to add all the files on the cd to the play menu
<Mazus> and ideas?
<saphari_> how do i put the cd-rom on that play files
<thoreauputic> blah09: not this minute, but often yes
<inc_> anyone know of a embedded version of ubuntu
<saphari_> how?
<blah09> ah
<thoreauputic> blah09: what's your question?
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: where do i need to put those codecs again?
<veristead> yay
<veristead> it is booting
<blah09> thoreauputic, is there a runbox like in gnome?
<Mazus> :(
<veristead> i am so happy
<blah09> like when you hit alt-f2
* Brunellus sighs. 
<thoreauputic> blah09:  yes, fbrun
<kimcascone> hold I'm checking something
<Brunellus> Ok.  I'm going to reboot and see if it does anything
<blah09> hm, is there a hotkey for it?
<thoreauputic> blah09: but which version of flux are you running?
<Mazus> any got any ideas why i cant conenct to the net?
<Mazus> pm me
<Mazus> :)
<blah09> the one on the ubuntu repositories
<thoreauputic> blah09: define your hotkeys in ~/,fluxbox/keys
<kimcascone> q: where would xmms be installed?
<kimcascone> anbyone?
<blah09> ahh thanks
<thoreauputic> /usr/bin/xmms
<blah09> 0.9.9-1
<kimcascone> danke!
<thoreauputic> blah09: k - that's fairly recent
<inc_> any embedded version of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> blah09: lots of info on http://fluxbox.org
<lavigj> hmmm... that might be bad.. /proc/pci: no such file or directory
<blah09> thats not the sourceforge page is it?
<Mazus> Does anyone why i can ping my other computers and like i just cant connect to the net
<thoreauputic> blah09: no
<lavigj> Mazus: try ping -n 4.2.2.2
<Mazus> :o
<kimcascone> ok I got xmms to come up when a CD is inserted
<Mazus> yeah liek i can see the router and stuff i just cant conenct onto the net
<saphari_> ok
<blah09> ok ill check it out, thanks
<Mazus> ill try that
<Mazus> brb
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: what did you do?
<membreya> lo thoreauputic :)
<kimcascone> saphari_: open the removable storge box again
<thoreauputic> membreya: hi :)
<kimcascone> under desktop prefs
<kimcascone> where it says command
<kimcascone> clik on browse
* muehlbucks waves
<kimcascone> go to /usr/bin/xmms
<kimcascone> and hot open
<kimcascone> hit
* veristead sighs
<veristead> updating stuff via the web
<kimcascone> it should now saw /usr/bin/xmms in the command window
<veristead> is xchat included by default?
<farruinn> veristead: yes
<veristead> cool
<kimcascone> click close and now when you insert a cd the xmms player will come up in stead of the Gnome player
<saphari_> ok slow down
<lavigj> farruinn: cool, I appear to have been lacking the acceleration I had
<lavigj> er, thought I had
<kimcascone> sorry
<veristead> how about flocinaucinihilipication X
<muehlbucks> hi all, i did a dist-upgrade to hoary this afternoon, a few icons don't display properly on my desktop (trash, home, etc); however, i created a new user and the icons all display properly. any suggestions?
<veristead> ?
<Mazue> lol
<veristead> is that included?
<membreya> muehlbucks: have you checked nautilus settings?
<bluefoxicy> err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory 'L"C:\\windows\\profiles\\bluefox\\Desktop"'.
<bluefoxicy> wine seems horribly busted.
<muehlbucks> membreya: i shall, i'm new to gnome :-)
<membreya> ok, go to applications > system tools > configuration editor.... then go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<veristead> ok heading to bed now
<muehlbucks> membreya: thanks
<veristead> it will finish over night i assume
<membreya> let me know if it works, then thank me :P
<veristead> hey good news
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: ah, yes - pops up but doesn't auto-play I think...
<muehlbucks> membreya: hehe, i'm actually not sure how to proceed... the icons fail to appear on the panels and in menus
<veristead> i jst ported iTunes over to Ubuntu
<muehlbucks> membreya: i'm diggin in conf editor now
<veristead> OMG IT IS AMAZING
<Yomic> Can Gaim use Yahoo IM Japan?
<veristead> iTUNES ON UBUNTU
<membreya> muehlbucks: have you tried a reboot? :)
<veristead> AMAZING
<farruinn> veristead: hahah, go to bed ;)
<muehlbucks> membreya: yes
<veristead> srry it's the drugs
<crazydeb8r> how do I open a smb share?
<crazydeb8r> When i try it gives me a security messag
<kimcascone> how do I run NTP support?
<veristead> though if i had i probably would be getting laid tonite
<kimcascone> for setting time via network
<saphari_> desktop pref where does it say command?
<farruinn> if I wanted to use mutt should I use fetchmail?
<membreya> kimcascone: have you got ntp installed? :P
<lunitik> kimcascone: already enabled... if you're getting messages saying 'no ntp' blah... install ntp-server or stop trying to do that.
<thoreauputic> kimcascone: haven't worked that one out yet - i just run sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart once in a while
<muehlbucks> membreya: is there an easy way i can restore my gnome settings to the default or skeleton settings?
<lunitik> kimcascone: 'ntp' is installed, which is the client.. pointing at ntp.ubuntulinux.org ... time settings require less crack, but also ntp-server
<kimcascone> in the synaptic manager?
<membreya> thoreauputic: why don't you just let the clock in gnome control it ? :P
<crazydeb8r> how can i get a smb share to open?
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: kick it?
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: haha. i wish. I get a security message when I try to
<membreya> crazydeb8r: perhaps if you elaborate..exactly what are you trying
<cr4z3d> hello i have a question about editing the file that checks everything at the begining.. i dont' have a floppy drive but for some reason it checks for one and hangs there
<thoreauputic> membreya: oh? how is that done?
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: heh... in firefox/nautilus etc... 'smb:///computername/
<kimcascone> it installed so how do I run it? via command line?
<membreya> thoreauputic: right click on your clock, go to adjust date & time and the select the option to periodically update from ntp server
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: thx
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: gnome-vfs smb support is kinda bad though  :/
<Yomic> Can Gaim use Yahoo IM Japan?
<billytwowilly> Yomic, it can use yahoo..
<Yomic> I know.
<billytwowilly> Yomic, is yahoo IM Japan different than normal Yahoo?
<thoreauputic> membreya: tried that but it says it needs to be set up
<Yomic> YIM != YIMJ
<lunitik> Yomic: try it... just choose yahoo... and enter your username for Yahoo IM Japan.
<membreya> install ntp-server then
<billytwowilly> If Yahoo japan users can talk to Yahoo users then it should almost certainly be able to.
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: I noticed. I tried just going through the network option in ubuntu, but it won't open it because it "could be a security riisk"
<thoreauputic> membreya: without saying how, of course... hehe
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: blah... haha... yeah... SMB support in gnome-vfs needs to not suck one day.
<thoreauputic> membreya: if I install ntp-server it just does it?
<Yomic> Billy: Yes, they are different clients on different [servers?] .
<lunitik> thoreauputic: yes
<muehlbucks> how might i restore the default gnome settings? rm .gnome?
<kimcascone> got it
<membreya> once you install ntp-server you will need to tick the box :P
<thoreauputic> lunitik: ah, OK - installing now!
<saphari_> ok i am confused
<thoreauputic> membreya: very amusing ;)
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: it says to rename it to open it...what would i rename it to?
<kimcascone> saphari_: hold on a sec
<membreya> thoreauputic: is ntpd running on your computer?
<muehlbucks> doh... it was just the theme i was using :-(
<saphari_> l
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: if it has spaces etc, take those out... what is an example file name?
<crazydeb8r> imdladris
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: imladris - that's it
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: no extension?
<thoreauputic> membreya: it is now ;-)
* lunitik finds it hard to believe a windows file managed to get away with no extension
<membreya> thoreauputic: well tick the little box my friend and awaaaay you go :)
<thoreauputic> membreya: and the box ticked itself automagically
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<membreya> happy now thoreauputic ? :P
<thoreauputic> ecstatic
<membreya> mwuahahah ph33r my 2 1/2 weeks of l33tn3$$ with ubuntu :P
<thoreauputic> thrilled beyond words
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: nope.
<delltony> is there a way to roll back to a another kernal image if one doesn't work?
<membreya> delltony: grub? :)
<delltony> yeah :(
<membreya> unless you deleted it the image will still be there :)
* thoreauputic bows respectfully before membreya's uncanny skillZ
<delltony> well ig uess it got deleted
<delltony> cause i only have 686 in there
<membreya> ;)
<membreya> delltony
<membreya> apt-get the image :)
<lunitik> delltony: hit 'esc' when it asks during boot... and choose another?
<delltony> i have choosed them all they don't work
<membreya> delltony how is that possible? :|
<kimcascone> ok I'm back
<delltony> how is what possible?
<saphari_> wb
<delltony> i was speaking to lunitik sorry
<membreya> delltony: how is it possible for NO images to work ?
<delltony> he was talking about hte grub menu select different ones
<delltony> they don't work
<membreya> hmmm anyone know any good games for ubuntu? :)
<delltony> they are all 686
<kimcascone> how is xmms coming
<membreya> delltony: what CPU are you running?
<saphari_> lol
<thoreauputic> membreya: yeah, "bait the newb"
<delltony> p4 3.2ghz
<Mazus> Can anyone help me with Dns?
<membreya> thoreauputic: you're being mean :P
<saphari_> i am still stuck at the command line
<LinuxJones> membreya, frozen-bubble & chromium are very good time killers :)
<kimcascone> sorry I had to do something with the nt server
* lunitik wonders why so many people message people in here without asking
<thoreauputic> membreya: mwuhahaha
<kimcascone> ok forget the command line
<lunitik> Mazus: what do you need?
<delltony> so how do you get this thing to go to the command line so you can do things i have the install cd and a warty live cd (i'm on hoary)
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: i apologized for that, and i'll never msg someone again ;-)
<compmanio36> mmm.......time to burn the hoary ISO :D
<delltony> what do i need to do so i can mount and hopefully use aptget and so forth
<kimcascone> did you set xmms as your default player?
<statico> how does one go about turning on video mirroring with an external display with Xorg ?
<lunitik> crazydeb8r: you're not the only one... I get one about every 10 mins... its annoying
<Mazus> i can connect to sites like 216.239.57.103
<membreya> delltony..oh so you don't have a running system at all :( that's gotta hurt
<BrianAnthony> www.project-xyphox.com can anyone load that website?
<delltony> membreya: bingo :p
<Mazus> i cant go and type www.google.com
<BrianAnthony> er ping, even
<Mazus> it just doesnt worj] 
<Mazus> *work
<saphari_> i don't know how, i am vvery new to this and the window goes very fast
<lunitik> Mazus: you're hosting your own DNS?
<thoreauputic> lunitik: just develop a fearsome reputation and they'll stay away ;)
<delltony> if i could figure out how to rollback to the old image that might work
<Mazus> no
<lunitik> Mazus: and /etc/resolv.conf is correct?
<kimcascone> ok lets check the storage window
<saphari_> i perfer pms
<crazydeb8r> lunitik: I know, i've noticed.
<crazydeb8r> anyone have any ideas on smb shares? How do you access them?
<Mazus> ill check that lunitik
<kimcascone> main menu/desktop prefs/removable storage
<membreya> saphari_: :|
<lunitik> Mazus: if not, ask your ISP what the DNS should be, or go to google and search for a root name server
<membreya> crazydeb8r: are you trying to mount remove smb shares locally?
<membreya> remove = remote
<inc_> Welcome to Project Xyphox
<inc_> Thank you for visiting our site! Although we are just getting started and won't have much to show for, please come back and see us again really soon!
<inc_> \
<crazydeb8r> membreya, yes.
<membreya> crazydeb8r: go to a console
<membreya> and type sudo apt-get install sambafs
<membreya> let me know when you're done
<inc_> BrianAnthony: that it?
<saphari_> drives and media preferences
<knoppix> hey guys
<jjman> a
<crazydeb8r> membreya, i will, jas
<membreya> let me know when it's installed
<inc_> anyone know of a way to get ubuntu to run embedded
<kimcascone> yeah
<kimcascone> is the play audio check box checked?
<bbbman> ok, if i am in knoppix and i want to partiton my hard drive to install ubuntu
<saphari_> yes
<membreya> bbbman: #knoppix? :)
<kimcascone> and type in /usr/bin/xmms into the command window
<crazydeb8r> membreya, it couldn't find the package
<bbbman> ok thanks ill got here
<thoreauputic> bbbman: qtparted, methinks
<bbbman> ill give it a try
<saphari_> ok
<delltony> is there a way to apt-get uninstall in hoary using a warty live bootcd?
<kimcascone> this should make xmms come up when a new cd is inserted
<crazydeb8r> membreya; is it smbfs?
<membreya> crazydeb8r: was just about to say that..sorry mate :)
<crazydeb8r> membreya: step ahead of you :-)
<membreya> sorry watching TV at the same time and trying to avoid the heat
<geppy> I've used Gallery from source, before, but I'm not sure how the gallery package in the repository configures itself.  Where can I find the docs?
<delltony> i guess not :(
<kimcascone> now make sure you have closed xmms and take out the cd
<crazydeb8r> membreya: it seems my connection hates me - i can't resollve any of the repositories
<saphari_> i browsed the cd and i can read it
<membreya> crazydeb8r: can you resolve hostnames?
<crazydeb8r> membreya: what do you mean?
<saphari_> is .mov the songs?
<kimcascone> good
<membreya> ie can you ping www.ubuntu.org
<kimcascone> no these are movies
<crazydeb8r> yes
<saphari_> can i move them to the direstory?
<saphari_> where are the songs?
<kimcascone> if this is an audio cd the files should be .cda files
<geppy> Gallery, anyone?
<kimcascone> you can't move them
<kimcascone> they are burned onto the cde
<kimcascone> cd
<Maz> i can ping my local host and i can join sites like 216.239.57.103 (google) i just can join normal sites like www.google.com
<Maz> Can anyone help me?
<kimcascone> ] just play them from the cdplayer
<kimcascone> xmms
<membreya> Maz: do you have nameservers set?
<crazydeb8r> membreya: yes, i can resolve hostnames, and I tried to dig the server and got nothing
<Maz> membreya what do you mean?
<membreya> what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf
<membreya> max
<membreya> maz
<membreya> crazydeb8r: what ubuntu are you running?
<Maz> all i have in that is
<Maz> "Domain : ____"
<crazydeb8r> membreya: uh, the stable one :-)
<Maz> i line
<Maz> *1 line
<Maz> 2 words
<saphari_> the damn dir came up again
<membreya> maz you need to have "nameserver (ip)"
<Maz> so "nameserver (myip)" ??
<kimcascone> which dir?
<membreya> maz: it needs to be your ISPs DNS server, unless you run a local one
<Maz> hmm
<saphari_> i think i figured it
<Maz> ok ill google my isp see if it has one
<Maz> THanks
<crazydeb8r> membreya: even odder...the other computers behind my firewall are haviing no problems.
<membreya> crazydeb8r: just try it :)
<membreya> you might want to check their resolv.conf tho
<membreya> lo monoxide
<membreya> maz..what ISP ?
<crazydeb8r> membreya, thanks
<thoreauputic> membreya: BTW there are a whole bunch of ntp servers you can tick in the time applet thing
<membreya> thoreauputic: no dher :P
<Jmax1632> Any dev-level techs in here?
<kim1> I'm still here
<waseem> mm
<thoreauputic> membreya: sorry?
<Jmax1632> kim1: you?
<Maz> ok membreya brb
<Maz> i found a dns server
<membreya> thoreauputic: meaning ....i know there is :)
<membreya> maz: add it to your resolv.conf
<kimcascone> xmms comes up when you load a cd audio?
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, OK... just thought I'd illuminate the obvious again...
<membreya> thoreauputic: you have a penchant for that :)
<Jmax1632> Any dev-level techs in here?
<saphari_> yeah buit that other dir comes ip
<saphari_> no it doesn't
<kimcascone> which other dir
<kimcascone> ?
<Jmax1632> Any dev-level techs in here? please join #jmax!
<Jmax1632> Any dev-level techs in here? please join #jmax !
<Jmax1632> heh
<saphari_> from rb
<waseem> Hi I am using gaim. I seem to be having a problem direct connecting with people using aim. Did anyone here seem to find a solution for this?
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, but I do it with "un certain panache" ;-)
<cr4z3d> anyone know how to stop ubuntu from checking the floppy disk on startup.. my laptop has no floppy and hangs when it checks for one
<kimcascone> rb is still launching?
<Jmax1632> Any dev-level techs in here? please join #jmax !
<membreya> waseem: are you directly connected to the net or are you using a firewall/gateway?
<kimcascone> did you chasnge the default in the CD storage?
<waseem> membreya: i am connected to a router
<membreya> thoreauputic: yes you have a certain jen ne se qua
<waseem> there is a firewall, but i never had a problem direct connecting to people using aim on windows
<membreya> waseem: you will need to try using IP forwarding
<inc_> is there a hoary live cd iso?
<thoreauputic> membreya: monsieur, c'est pas du Francais, ca...
<BrianAnthony> what is a good program that can take pictures with a web camera?
<Jmax1632> PLEASE
<Jmax1632> OMG
<TheMuso> inc_: Yes there is.
<inc_> got a url?
<saphari_> yeah thanks for your help
<saphari_> i'm going to bed
<Jmax1632> anyone?
<Jmax1632> this is rather urgent
<TheMuso> inc_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/array-5/
<membreya> thoreauputic: say what now ..we can't translate that..something about sir ..not french
<thoreauputic> membreya: never mind...
<membreya> thoreauputic: tell me :(
<Jmax1632> anyone?
<Jmax1632> dead, eh?
<SiRrUs> good evening people
<thoreauputic> I just said what you wrote was not french
<saphari_> night folks
<membreya> Jmax1632: wouldn't you assume from the lack of responses that noone is a dev level tech
<membreya> night saphari_
<membreya> hi SiRrUs :)
<saphari_> thanks kim
<BrianAnthony> waseem: I would think that because it's not AIM it would naturaly have a problem
<BrianAnthony> waseem: GAIM isn't AIM
<SiRrUs> damm i got a hello :)
<Jmax1632> membreya: then who can i contact one regarding an urgent matter?
<veristead> omg these updates are taking forever
<membreya> thoreauputic: jen ne se qua was french :P
<veristead> it has been like an hour
<inc_> TheMuso, thanks
<membreya> Jmax1632: wait till daniels is here :P
<veristead> no percentage
<veristead> or progress bar
<SiRrUs> Jmax1632 whats your urgent matter
<thoreauputic> membreya: only just recognisable as such, I'm afraid :)
<Jmax1632> membreya: when are you expecting him?\
<membreya> BrianAnthony: gaim allows you to logon with multiple protocols, including aim
<kimcascone> sorry I couldn't be more help
<BrianAnthony> membreya: I know this.
<membreya> Jmax1632: usually trolling at night
<Jmax1632> SiRrUs: please join #jmax, it's not me
<membreya> thoreauputic: considering I did one term of it 12 years ago? :)
<BrianAnthony> membreya: AIM uses the TOC protocol
<thoreauputic> membreya: I think you meant "je ne sais quoi" but I can't be sure... ;-)
<Jmax1632> a friend who has ubntu
<BrianAnthony> membreya: AIM is just a frontend
<thoreauputic> membreya: hehe
<SiRrUs> why dont they join here?
<BrianAnthony> membreya: GAIM != AIM
<Jmax1632> ok
<membreya> BrianAnthony: I stand aside for your glory :)
<BrianAnthony> membreya: =P I'm just guessing this.
<BrianAnthony> lol
<membreya> lol!
<inc_> cool they got torrent d/ls
<Jmax1632> SiRrUs: bubbaonlinux
<bubbaonlinux> hey
<SiRrUs> hello
<bubbaonlinux> jmax said you might be able to help i'm getting a kernal panic after running 2.6.4-10 linux-image is there a way to revert back so i can boot again
* Jmax1632 bows
<Jmax1632> my trolling is just a frontend ;0
<farruinn> veristead: how fast is your connection?
<bubbaonlinux> err linux-image 2.6.10-4-686 to be more specific
<jdub> bubbaonlinux: upgrade again, or boot with 'noinotify'
<membreya> Jmax1632: this was your major problem??
<membreya> it's a known flaw with a few workarounds
<Jmax1632> ;)
<billytwowilly> bubbaonlinux, hit esc during bootup and select the old kernel in grub..
<membreya> either running noinotify or boot to a stable kernel and do an apt-get update && upgrade...there's a patch out there
<bubbaonlinux> old kernal isn't there
<membreya> bubbaonlinux: deleted it ?
<bubbaonlinux> not that i know of but its obviously gone
<crimsun> boot from the livecd and chroot into your install
<billytwowilly> bubbaonlinux, It should be. Unless you did something funky during dist-upgrade;)
<Viper12> with today's hoary updates......has the printing gui app gotten broken?  just checkin.
<bubbaonlinux> well its not unfortunately
<billytwowilly> bubbaonlinux, does it just hang before anything comes up on screen?
<billytwowilly> bubbaonlinux, if so, you might not have finished the upgrade properly leaving grub improperly configured.
<bubbaonlinux> yeah says kernel panic can't read image
<billytwowilly> boot off a knoppix cd, chroot and do an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<bubbaonlinux> i don't have a knoppix cd i only have a warty install cd a hoary 5 install cd and a warty live cd
<geppy> Gallery, anyone?
<billytwowilly> ok, boot off a warty livecd then.
<Telep> right, so much for the silly oscars
<billytwowilly> just get booted up and chrooted to your old / and do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbaonlinux> ok
<bubbaonlinux> well can you teach me h ow to do that please
* bubbaonlinux has live cd in waiting :)
<billytwowilly> boot off wartylivecd, su, mount your hard drive, chroot /mnt/whereveryoumountedyourharddrive
<bbbman> dumb question: how do i unzip bz2 files
<billytwowilly> apt-get update
<billytwowilly> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbaonlinux> hold on you keep saying boot off live cd
<bubbaonlinux> as in just let it go all the way to gnome desktop and all
<billytwowilly> put livecd in your cdrom and turn on the computer..
<crimsun> bbbman: bunzip2 foo.bz2
<billytwowilly> I'm sorry,  don't have time to explain further. I don't know if it will fix your problem either, but it might. It certainly sounds like what is the problem anyway..
<billytwowilly> oh, make sure you mount the hard drive read and write.
<bubbaonlinux> ok i'm booting it up now can someone else help me since he has to go
<compmanio36> hmm....not too hot about hoary so far....
<NeoChaosX> has naybody had any stability problem upgrading from Warty to Hoary? Would it be safe to do it now or wait until Hoary's finalized?
<compmanio36> oh.....never mind....there's the package manager :P
<geppy> NeoChaosX:  Hoary is unstable.
<billytwowilly> NeoChaosX, I had problems with the 2.6.10-4 kernel, but it's fixed now.
<crimsun> NeoChaosX: it's safe at this present moment
<SiRrUs> NeoChaosX so far so good for me
<bubbaonlinux> i see the warty cd just totally wipes out the sources.list can converts them back to warty
<geppy> NeoChaosX:  If you're in the least concerned about stability, you should wait until Hoary final is released.  It's almost time.
<NeoChaosX> I see
<moquist_> anybody know what table types are included by default in mysql in ubuntu?
<bubbaonlinux> when is array 6 coming out?
<moquist_> or anybody know how I can figure it out?
<NeoChaosX> I guess I'll stick with Warty for now
<Bandit> NeoChaosX its been very stable for me
<bubbaonlinux> its stable till it doesn't boot like with me but i think i caused this problem :)
<NeoChaosX> Hm
<Bandit> Server Uptime 10 days, 1:31:10 thats fairly stable
<geppy> Bandit:  Erm... no.
<bubbaonlinux> can someone pm me their hoary sources.list please or point me to where i can find it please
<Bandit> with an "unstable" OS  Erm yeah
<geppy> Bandit:  With GNU/Linux, ten days is nothing.
<geppy> Bandit:  It doesn't matter what distro you're running, ten days is nothing.
<Yomega> agreed
<moquist> Bandit: ubuntu "unstable" isn't *that* unstable
<Bandit> geppy thats right
<geppy> Bandit:  You don't get it.
<Bandit> I get it fine
<Yomega> arf lol
<Bandit> geppy you usually sit in here and whine about how unstable the OS is
<joeblow> What's a good WYSIWYG html editor for linux other than mozilla composer/nvu??
<geppy> Bandit:  "unstable" means that it's not fin-tuned enough for regular use;  that doesn't mean that it'll crash as soon as your turn it on
<Bandit> your kidding would never have known
<Bandit> thanks for the education
<geppy> Bandit:  No, I've complained one time in the six months that I've been here, and that was about an hour ago, because I came home after the weekend to find that my computer was unresponsive.
<geppy> Bandit:  Fine, flame me, I'm not going to argue with you.
<thoreauputic> gentlemen! gentlemen! no fighting - think of the furniture!
<bubbaonlinux> well i'm convienced when hoary borks there is no return :P cause i can't figure out how to apt-get my old image
<geppy> thoreauputic:  hahaha =)
<Yomega> arf lol
<geppy> bubbaonlinux:  Not only that, I installed gallery, and now dpkg is broken. =)
<bubbaonlinux> yeah that happened to me before
<bubbaonlinux> reinstalled
<SiRrUs> amazing :)
<bubbaonlinux> now this
<farruinn> geppy: ouch
<bbbman> hey guys, whats a way to partition my hard drive besides fidsk and qtparted
<bbbman> nevermind guys
<geppy> farruinn:  Yeah.  I think I'm just going to manually delete the files that are being problematic, then remove it and install from source.
<akira> cfdisk?
<akira> if that exists?
<bubbaonlinux> sorry to say but i seem to reinstall more on linux than i ever did on windows even though i want to like ubuntu and all this is starting to piss me off i guess its cause i don't understand it gonna give it another try i guess
<bbbman> im just using parted
<geppy> aw, crap, that's not working
<bubbaonlinux> when does hoary array 6 come out
<geppy> bubbaonlinux:  You're going to have to do that a lot if you run unstable;  why don't you run Warty?
<bubbaonlinux> suppose to be today i thought
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<bbbman> how big should my swap space be?
<bubbaonlinux> i had warty on here just trying something new which is fine
<bubbaonlinux> but i had issues with it too
<bbbman> if i have 180 megs of memory
<bubbaonlinux> ill just shut up i'm just pissed off
<akira> depends on memory
<akira> and how much of your harddrive you want to put to it
<thoreauputic> bbbman: maybe 360MB or so
<bbbman> and it should be a "logical" partition right?
<bbbman> thanks
<jdub> doesn't matter
<bbbman> dosent matter if swap is primary or logical?
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> either is fine
<thoreauputic> bbbman: you  just can't exceed 4 primaries on one drive
<bbbman> oh ok, thanks
<geppy> Hrm, when I finished hacking up a fix for my problem, rhythmbox segfaulted. =)
<helio7> I'm getting "The CUPS server could not be contacted" error, I want to print to my attached usb HP printer that was working fine yesterday before I messed with the settings trying to get network print to work... any quick tips?  I can't even open the printer gui admin dialog...
* thoreauputic feels rhythmbox has a few unresolved issues
<bbbman> ok, is there a link for bootstrap already compiled?
<geppy> thoreauputic:  haha
<bubbaonlinux> anyone know what time today array 6 will be release?
<Yomega> rythmbox is working very bad on my PC
<geppy> thoreauputic:  "a few"? =)
* membreya thinks thoreauputic has some unresolved issues
<Yomega> horrible lagging
<geppy> thoreauputic:  If I wasn't so lazy, I'd be running iTunes
<thoreauputic> geppy: it's called understatement, i believe....
* thoreauputic agrees with membreya
<geppy> Yomega:  that's a sound server problem, and it's not really fixable, unless you want to use plain ol' OSS or ALSA, or switch to JACK, none of which would I advise
<geppy> thoreauputic:  haha, yeah
* copilot has never even started rythmbox. XMMS works great
<bbbman> i want to build the bootstrap but im afarid i dont have any compilers on my system
* thoreauputic lies on the couch and talks with his therapist
<helio7> any tips on getting my printer config re-opened? I think I broke it by messing with cups settings...
<geppy> hahaha
<crimsun> bbbman: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<membreya> whats rythmbox? :|
<NeoChaosX> beep-media-player > XMMS, imo
<Nic1> yo
* geppy used XMMS for years, but decided that he needed something to accommodate his growing collection
<geppy> NeoChaosX:  Beep is basically the same as XMMS, just prettier. =)
<saphari_> hi is kim still here?
<NeoChaosX> Yeah, I prefer GTK2 over GTK1
<NicP> what do u use geppy?
* geppy boots back to Warty, because running Hoary on a server is Just Plain Dumb(TM)
<saphari_> aww,  i got xmms to work
<geppy> NicP:  I'm using Rhythmbox
<NeoChaosX> Partially because I still can't seem to be able to change my GTK1 theme even with the theme-switch program
<NicP> hmm i'll have to look at that
<membreya> hmmmm rhythmbox appears to be a playlist manager???
<thoreauputic> saphari_: well done you !
<geppy> NicP:  It comes with Ubuntu
<NicP> i havent installed it yet :P
* NicP <- newbie still
<geppy> membreya:  It's a music library manager;  it doesn't really make use of playlists
<geppy> NicP:  haha =)
<NeoChaosX> I had to get the deb from the official beep site, though, the menus in the repository version of BMP were broken
<saphari_> yes i am very pleased,  will you please pass on  that i got and a big thank you
<membreya> geppy: I have like 980 music videos.. I don't need a manager :|
<geppy> membreya:  haha
<crimsun> moquist: sorry if someone else already answered; seems to be berkeleydb (bdb), innodb, and isam
<geppy> membreya:  It's not that I need one, only that I'm getting to where I like to be productive every once in a while, and beating XMMS into submission kind of takes time away from that. =)
<moquist> crimsun: nope, nobody else said a thing.
<crimsun> moquist: check the various flags passed to ./configure in $(source)/debian/rules
<saphari_> you got to into to xmms and pick cdrom and it will list the songs
<moquist> crimsun: but when I try to create innodb tables i get myisam instead... :(
<moquist> BDB tables work fine
* geppy reboots, because he promised that he'd put up the pictures of his new niece today, and he's well-exceeded the bandwidth quota on his remote server
<saphari_> ok bed for me
<thoreauputic> saphari_: indeed
<thoreauputic> saphari_: sleep well
<saphari_> i'll be back just to learn from you all :)
<saphari_> night
<thoreauputic> :)
<membreya> saphari_: ignore thoreauputic then
<NicP> the problem with all those music managers is that my music dosent work well with them
<thoreauputic> membreya: excellent advice
<saphari_> lol,  why
<NicP> my musit isnt artist/album
<NicP> its all compilation cds and vinyl rips
<thoreauputic> saphari_: I have unresolved issues, according to membreya ;)
<membreya> including grooming :P
<saphari_> will i learn more then linux ;)
<thoreauputic> saphari_: he's right, of course
<helio7> i'm somewhat at my wits end I need to print for a deadline tomorrow and I can't find the answer in the forums; can anyone lend me a hand with a simple usb printer configuration problem?
<membreya> remember, I'm a sociopath.. I know you better than you do
<thoreauputic> membreya: ah, I wasn't aware my webcam was working....
<saphari_> lol
<membreya> thoreauputic: I ha><0red j00!
<thoreauputic> membreya: that wouldn't be difficult...
<farruinn> helio7: you'd probably have better luck asking your question
<helio7> I tried that a couple of times first
<saphari_> ok i'm off now,  bye guys :)
<moquist> crimsun: thx for the advice about the configure flags - that's what I had no idea how to do.
<helio7> farruinn: I'm getting "The CUPS server could not be contacted" error, I want to print to my attached usb HP printer that was working fine yesterday before I messed with the settings trying to get network print to work... any quick tips?  I can't even open the printer gui admin dialog...
<thoreauputic> OH NO! I have b33n p0wnedZ0r!
<membreya> ROFLOLMAO
<membreya> erm....z0r
<bubbaonlinux> curious if your system is hosed and you don't want to actually loose everything is skipping to base install without formating possible to work? are am i looking at more borkness :)
<farruinn> helio7: I odn't know if this will help, but 'dpkg-reconfigure --default-priority cupsys' might help...
<thoreauputic> bubbaonlinux: it rather depends on whether you have a separate home partition for your important data, or similar
<helio7> farruinn: thanks i'll try it
<farruinn> helio7: you may have to do an 'apt-get remove --purge cupsys' if that doesn't work, then reinstall it
<bubbaonlinux> ok i can't complain too much even though it has pissed me off i thought i had hoary all done waiting for new array and wammo :)
<bubbaonlinux> live and learn
<helio7> farruinn does "child exited with status 98 mean anything?
<farruinn> is that all it said?
<itga> hi all, How can I automount USB storage device with PCMCIA USB
<itga> ??
<b> hi, how can I get rid of the package verification feature so I quit getting lame errors
<bbbman> hey guys, if i dont have make on my comptuer
<bbbman> what else could i use as a subustitue
<b> How can I get rid of GPG verification feature , turn it off, so I dont get the warnings for unauthorized software?
<thoreauputic> b get your packages from approved sources?
<eclipse> g
<bbbman> yea my packages are from apporved sources
<bbbman> i need to "make" the boot strap
<b> lol...some good packages arent approved and that wasnt a friendly answer
<MyNameIsChris> Does anyone know why my ps2 ports fail under an smp kernel?
<thoreauputic> bbbman: sudo apt-get install build-essential make
<eclipse> can anyone help me have the window panel?
<bbbman> thoreuaputic: no apt-get
<daejavu> elipse : shoot !
<thoreauputic> bbbman: ah
<dr_willis> hmm - for an AMD64 machine (test machine, not any real work) would anyone care to reccoemd Hoary over warty? or Visa Versa?
<geppy> Okay, I'm having some serious difficulties installing gallery, because when I try to open my gallery folder from my browser, it attempts to download it, because it "is a zip file"
<dr_willis> wanting to test out Cedega also on it.
<geppy> I'm lost.
<geppy> dr_willis:  Warty would be better for gaming.
<b> BTW Thoreu, you said earlier that u used alot of different sources, obviously not approved, so you are a hypocrite not to answer an easy question without rebukeing me
<helio7> farruin, i'm very appreciative for the tips; troubleshooting can be beyond my abilities when under a deadline and past my thinking hour; the printer is working now...
<dr_willis> warty the one with x.org? or Xfree? why better?
<geppy> dr_willis:  Truthfully, Transgaming says that 2.4.x is better for gaming, but Warty should be fine.
<farruinn> helio7: excellent, what did you have to do?
<dr_willis> I am assumeing the Xfree vs Xorg was the issue. Lol.
<geppy> dr_willis:  I wasn't aware that any of Warty had x.org.  I'd go with XFree, because Transgaming supports it more fully.
<b> all I asked was how to turn the lame warning off
<dr_willis> yea.. i got a few machinew with each.. i can never keep the  2 seperate.. :P
<geppy> dr_willis:  Oh, well, Warty is more stable, which is important.
<geppy> dr_willis:  haha =)
<dr_willis> warty is the 'safe bet' ? and Hoary is the "cutting edge" ?
<farruinn> dr_willis: right
<dr_willis> Heh :P
<dr_willis> Guess i will stick with warty then.
<mystify> can anybody help me plz
<bbbman> so any ideas on how i can build this package without make
<geppy> mystify:  Just ask your question.
<geppy> bbbman:  I don't see how you could make anything without make.
<mystify> i have a program called Reason and i dunno how to install it
<mystify> on linux
<magnon> mystify: that's a windows/mac program as far as I know, the audio program at least
<dr_willis> Hmm.. never heard of it. :P
<goldfish> emm
<geppy> mystify:  Is it a Linux program?
<farruinn> mystify: is that some sort of audio app?
<b> so it is my guess that you really dont know how to turn the synaptic warning off yourself then...
<goldfish> it is an audio app
<goldfish> ybest one around1
<mystify> yes, its for making music and such
<magnon> mystify: that won't go for lijnux
<magnon> -j
<mystify> gigantic program
<mystify> ah man...that bites
<geppy> mystify:  You could try WINE, but it probably won't work.
<goldfish> yeah
<helio7> farruinn: i tried the dpkg-reconfigure but that didnt' solve it, so i did "sudo apt-get remove --purge cupsys and then 'sudo apt-get install cupsys' and that worked (= pretty simple i guess, but i've never uninstalled anything like that before so the syntax would have taken me a long time to figure out
<mystify> i cant ever get wine to work thoguh
<goldfish> the soundbanls are huge
<magnon> geppy: and the audio subsys would suck.
<mystify> though*
<geppy> mystify:  There are a ton of good Linux audio apps out there.  Try Audacity, DDClip, and the like.
<geppy> magnon:  Yeah.
<mystify> where do i get these?
<dr_willis> Ive gotten wine working with basic programs like irfanview and so forth.
<waseem> Hi I am having two problems. My sound does not seem to be working. All my music files wont open up with any audio players. Also how do I configure my webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro). Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
<geppy> mystify:  Try looking in Synaptic.
<magnon> I use rosegarden for music notation. It's good
<mystify> im brand new to linux so could you or someone else walk me through using synaptic?
<geppy> waseem:  What model?
<waseem> 4000
<geppy> waseem:  Mmm, good.
<waseem> ok
<magnon> mystify: sorry, I'm in a hurry right now - but there are loads of documentation around
<waseem> geppy: can you help me out?
<magnon> they are in the channel topic
<geppy> waseem:  Try installing 'qccam' and whatever is required.
<mystify> ugh, i hate reading stuff online, gets too boring and complicated
<mystify> thanks anyways though
<magnon> mystify: the ubuntu documentation should be pretty straightforward.
<waseem> geppy: where can i get qccam?
<magnon> or, try waiting for someone else to help :)
<geppy> waseem:  I know of people who've installed it on Mandrake with no problem, but I don't have one, so I can't really help you, sorry...  I could point you to some forum posts, I suppose.
<waseem> ok thanks
<geppy> waseem:  It's in some repository or another.  Have you enabled universe/multiverse?
<waseem> im unsure
<geppy> waseem:  run this:
<geppy> waseem: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<waseem> geppy: now what do i do
<geppy> waseem:  Remove the # from the beginning of the lines that say this:
<geppy>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<geppy>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<geppy> waseem:  Then save it, and run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get install qccam'
<geppy> waseem:  erm, qcam
<Dr_willis> all rigthy - lets get this Warty Install going.. oh wait - did i want Hoary.,..
<geppy> waseem:  It doesn't look like there's a binary module available:  I can walk you through building the module using module-assistant, if you'd like.
<Dr_willis> *sigh* :P
<geppy> Dr_willis:  No.
<geppy> =P
<waseem> that would be appreciated
<waseem> but let me install qcam first
<waseem> its still updating
<geppy> waseem:  Alright.
<Dr_willis> dang it - i burnt one of both.. and think i got the labels backwards...
<Dr_willis> :)
<geppy> =)
* Dr_willis picks one and tosses it in.
<waseem> ok its done
<waseem> now what should i do
<geppy> waseem:  Well, first, try and see if it just works, just in case. =)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. this install sees my SATA raid.. Nifty..
<geppy> waseem:  run qcam
<waseem> geppy: qcam cannot be found
<geppy> waseem:  Try gqcam
<waseem> geppy: i updated and installed everything
<waseem> ok
<waseem> nope
<waseem> doesnt work either
<geppy> waseem:  try 'apt-get install gqcam qc-usb-source qc-usb-source'
<geppy> ='
<geppy> ='(
<waseem> k
* geppy realizes that he's spent the last hour trying to reach his server via IP, but that his brother reset the router settings
<geppy> waseem:  does gqcam run?
<waseem> /dev/video: No such file or directory
<mystify> can anybody help me download and install Audacity or DDClip?
<waseem> after i tried to run gqcam
<geppy> waseem:  Alright, I think that if we build the module, it should work.
<waseem> ok
<geppy> waseem:  apt-get install module-assistant
<waseem> ok
<geppy> waseem:  module-assistant
<geppy> waseem: wait, no
<geppy> waseem:  sudo module-assistant
<b> I'll ask my question once more, how can I turn off gpg key warnings when I want to use unauthorized repositories to get special software (ie.libdvdcss)?
<thoreauputic> mystify: audacity appears to be in the universe repository - so ` sudo apt-get install audacity` shoud do it if you have enabled "universe'
<geppy> b:  If they don't bother you, why not just ignore them?
<waseem> geppy: i did that and now a grey box appeared in the terminal
<waseem> it has several options
<geppy> waseem:  Yes, select UPDATE and then tab to OK
<waseem> ok
<b> because I remember they can be turned off and I turned them off in other distros, but forgot how
<mystify> k thank you
<waseem> geppy: its done updating
<geppy> waseem:  PREPARE
<b> simple question...but maybe too technical here...
<farruinn> I'm trying to build mol (following MacOnLinuxHowto wiki page) but it fails because it can't find /include/linux/config.h however config.h is in /usr/include/linux
<waseem> geppy: its done
<farruinn> Short of symlinking /usr/include to /include, how do I fix this?
<geppy> waseem: SELECT
<bob2> b: yes, way too technical
<geppy> waseem:  then, select qc-usb, qce
<bob2> no one here has apt knowledge comparable to yours
<geppy> bob2: hahaha =)
<bob2> I believe you use the -l option to slapt-get to disable it
<geppy> waseem:  Then, tab to OK
<b> um...flaming bob?
<waseem> ok
<bob2> farruinn: er, sure it's looing for /include? that dir doesn't exist on any linux system.
<waseem> geppy: what should i do next
<b> Ubuntu man  PEACE
<thoreauputic> b pot kettle?
<mystify> ok...i need help...i used synaptic to get audacity and now i dunno how or where to run the program
<geppy> waseem: GET
<geppy> waseem:  Then, BUILD, INSTALL, and BACK
<bob2> farruinn: I'd guess it's looking for /includes/ under the kernel source tree, but the kernel source dir variable is empty
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. "Can not find the hardware clock by any known method" - thats a new messge for this machine. :P
<b> I only tried to help and was attacked for no reason
<waseem> geppyL
<geppy> waseem:  Yes
<waseem> geppy:   Bad luck, the kernel headers for this kernel version could not     
<waseem>       be found                                                           
<waseem>       and you did not specify other kernel headers to use.
<geppy> waseem:  Oh, my mistake.
<geppy> waseem:  can you run 'uname -r', and give me the output?
<bob2> b: man apt-get, --allow-unauthenticated
<b> thank you Bob
<waseem> geppy: in a new terminal?
<geppy> waseem:  Preferably.
<Dr_willis> --allow-unauthenticated  - GESH what a long "flag" that is..
<mystify> HELP!
<waseem> 2.6.10-2-386
* Dr_willis tosses mystify  a lifesaver
<GreySim> Anyone know of a good Linux networking FAQ/Howto?  I seem to be having trouble resolving domain names, but it's only for http requests and only under Linux.  I keep having to ping a site to get it's IP address before I can visit it.  >.<
<farruinn> bob2: should I really need the kernel source for building this module?  According tot he howto it should only need linux-headers-*
<b> I thought there was a file in /etc that could be commented out too, but maybe i am mistaken
<mystify> thx, but i downloaded Audacity from Synaptic, and i think it installed itself, but where do i find it and how do i run the program?!?!?!?!
<geppy> waseem: apt-get install linux-source-.... wait, are you running Hoary?
<adamZ> mystify: start a terminal, type audacity (assuming it's not already in the menu)
<farruinn> bob2: the file it wants, config.h exists, include/linux is simply in /usr not /
<waseem> geppy: how do i find out if im running hoary?
<mystify> wow, that helped
<thoreauputic> waseem: cat /etc/issue
<mystify> thanks
<waseem> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<geppy> waseem:  I just rebooted back to Hoary, I'm not exactly sure what the Hoary packages are called.
<geppy> waseem: sudo apt-get install linux-source-* linux-headers-*
<geppy> =)
<Amaranth> man, i can't wait to see the upgrades i'm going to have when i hook my hoary box up again tomorrow
<bob2> farruinn: er,, no, the files in /usr/include/ are not what you need
<waseem> geppy: its gonna take 10 minutes
<Amaranth> it hasn't had internet access for about 45 days
<bob2> farruinn: you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<waseem> well 5 minutes now
<geppy> waseem:  Okay, go have some donuts. =)
<b> Thanks for the help I have received here, and if I have offended, I am sorry, not my intent...I only tried to help
<waseem> hahaha
<geppy> =D
<thoreauputic> b Peace, then :)
<geppy> Anyone know why Apache would try to pass of a directory as a zip file?
<b> same
<wm_eddie> ok
<thoreauputic> :)
<b> bubye
<wm_eddie> I think I'm in trouble.
<Dr_willis> geppy,  hmm.. that sounds very odd..  permission issues perhaps?
<wm_eddie> my dist-upgrade (to hoary) fails with libwxgtk2.4
<Dr_willis> if ya download the .zip whats in it? :P
<geppy> Dr_willis:  It's all 0777
<wm_eddie>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/helpviewer', which is also in package wxpython2.5.3
<membreya> hmmm anyone know of some funky themes for gnome ? or is it just a vanilla desktop?
<jdub> membreya: www.gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org, and there are themes already included
<geppy> Dr_willis:  haha
<geppy> Dr_willis:  file-roller says "Could not open 's3jsqm85.phtml' \n Archive type not supported"
<geppy> Dr_willis:  Perhaps I don't have phtml support enabled?
<geppy> Dr_willis:  I mean, not in file-roller, but for apache
<waseem> geppy: its done
<wm_eddie> I think the wxgtk-python package is bugged.
<copilot> If I install gaim 1.1.4 from source, will it overwrite 1.1.0?
<GreySim> Sorry to "spam", but this is gonna be the last time I bother people in here with this, and only because it seems a little less hectic than it did the first time I asked, but...
<GreySim> Anyone know of a good Linux networking FAQ/Howto?  I seem to be having trouble resolving domain names, but it's only for http requests and only under Linux.  I keep having to ping a site to get it's IP address before I can visit it.  >.<
<bob2> copilot: install it to /usr/local/ and it won't
<bob2> (highly recommended)
<Dr_willis> geppy,  hmm.. save it to disk amnd look at it? try a differnt browser?
<copilot> I shall do that.
<bob2> GreySim: 'only for http'? are you sure?
<membreya> GreySim: how's your resolv.conf?
<GreySim> No, but that's all I've noticed.
<waseem> geppy: its done
<copilot> err. how do I specify.
<copilot> I suck so much. =(
<GreySim> membreya, I'll check real quick, 1 sec.
<membreya> copilot: the question is not of if you suck or not but if you suck good
<bob2> copilot: ./configure --help
* [Zenith]  is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 28th Feb, 06:07:51)
<farruinn> bob2: Thanks, for some reason my kernel version is 2.6.8.1-3 but 2.6.8.1-5 headers are available
<bob2> copilot: prefix is what you want
<bob2> [Zenith] `afk: please turn that off
<GreySim> search domain.actdsltmp
<GreySim> nameserver 205.171.3.65
<GreySim> nameserver 205.171.2.65
<bob2> farruinn: you'll need to upgrade your kernel then
<GreySim> Nameservers are correct--no idea where the search bit came from.
<bob2> that came from your dns server
<geppy> Dr_willis:  Hrm, Apache sucks on Ubuntu =)
<geppy> waseem:  Try going back into 'module-assistant', and trying to build the Quickcam modules again
* geppy contemplates booting into his fedora partition which has been inactive since the day Warty came out
* geppy looks at the clock and decides that it'd be in his best interest to do so
<Dr_willis> dns server? or dhcp server?
<farruinn> bob2: *-3 headers are available too though and apt-get upgrade doesn't install anything
<waseem> geppy: same problem
<wm_eddie> go hoary go.
<wm_eddie> apt is almost done
<waseem> Bad luck, the kernel headers for this kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other kernel headers to use.
<Gwildor> hello
<bob2> farruinn: well, install them
<membreya> GreySim: what happens when you ping a websites domain name in a console?
<Gwildor> i just installed on my thinkpad T22, but my viewable area is alot smaller than my actual screen size, how do i re-configure my driver?
<farruinn> bob2: obviously, I was just clarifying, thanks =)
<GreySim> Pings work correctly.
<GreySim> Resolves to the IP just fine.
<membreya> and in your web browser, what happens when you try to connect to a domain name?
<bob2> farruinn: heh
<waseem> ahh where did geppy go
<GreySim> It says in the status bar "Resolving host google.com...", but I just now noticed that after that it says "Connecting to google.com..." and hangs there until a time-out error occurs.  Maybe it's not resolution problems after all.  >.<
<membreya> GreySim: tried disabling IPv6 resolution ? :)
<GreySim> Ah.  Well, all I know is that I'm not very Linux proficient, and that the problem doesn't occur under Windows, but it does occur under Ubuntu and Arch Linux.  If nobody has the time to hold my hand for this I understand, it's just hard to search for help myself with a busted connection, and my Windows box dead.
<GammaRay> GreySim: ping is your friend
<GreySim> I have not.
<waseem> does anyone know where geppy went?
<Gwildor> how do i reconfigure my Xserver?
<membreya> GreySim: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disableipv6-mozilla
<GammaRay> dpkg-reconfigure ...
<wm_eddie> Gwildor: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree?
<Gwildor> thnx
<mud_> or xorg
<wm_eddie> or something like that.
<Gwildor> TY
<GreySim> Doh!  The IP address ping resolved to for that site doesn't seem to lead to the actual site.  >.<
<GreySim> Thanks though.  I'll poke through about:config and see if I can't find the setting there.
<GreySim> Thanks for the help.
<crazney> for the love of god, can someone PLEASE remove bicyclerepair from ubuntu-desktop ?
<crazney> kthxbye
<membreya> lol
<thoreauputic> great name for a package...
<bob2> it's a useful program
<thoreauputic> bob2: I don't doubt it :)
<bob2> not to 95% of people, tho
<thoreauputic> I wasn't being sarcastic
<bob2> hah
<bob2> me either :)
<ubernoob> does anyone use wireless with Orinoco? I'm trying to set it in monitor mode without luck :(
<Anubis> I have a new menu on my menu
<Anubis> its a "debian" submenu
<Anubis> dunno where it came from
<b> hi again...short question:  is the startup.wav in Hoary working...Warty works fine for me but not HOary...
<Anubis> how do I update it or remove or change it?
<Anubis> works in Hoary
<TomAraya> Hello.
<b> hi Tom
<TomAraya> Hey b.
<b> :)
<b> Does your startup.wav work in Hoary?
<StoffBox-Steve> Good morning Guys, thoreauputic you allways here or ? :)
<b> Hi Steve
<ubernoob> good morning
<StoffBox-Steve> *....* its fu** cold here :(
<b> It about 1:30am here
<StoffBox-Steve> 7:32am here
<membreya> it's 33 degrees celcius here StoffBox-Steve :|
<StoffBox-Steve> *grrrr * membreya * -10 here
<ubernoob> StoffBox-Steve: where do you live?
<StoffBox-Steve> germany > Osnabrueck
<ubernoob> StoffBox-Steve: well... try living in norway :(
<wm_eddie> mono still doesn't work
<membreya> Austrlia :)
<zenrox> lol
<wm_eddie> Why the hell!
<zenrox> or hillbilly style in nowhare
<b> Does the startup.wav work in Hoary for others?  It doesn't for me, but does in Warty for me
<StoffBox-Steve> when i can i give norway a try, lovely land :)
<ubernoob> but cold! brrr!
<b> about 10F deg here now
<EndGame> evening hippies
<EndGame> how is everyone tonight
<zenrox> 41f here its a reagulay heat wave
<b> I got a spaceheater pointed directly on my back
<zenrox> EndGame, just fine ubuntu hoary is worken no more tweeing is needting to be done
<StoffBox-Steve> ahh a hot cup of coffee :) someone else what some ? :D
<zenrox> please
<farruinn> Anyone know why linux-image-2.6-powerpc isn't installed by default? (warty ppc)
<EndGame> zenrox, damn right.
<EndGame> im watchin this ubuntu gig, man. im thinkin about suggesting it to some friends
* StoffBox-Steve Give zenrox a Big Hot Cup of Coffee :) 
<b> Sorry Faruinn, I dont know about that
<zenrox> thx StoffBox-Steve
<wm_eddie> PAIN!
<StoffBox-Steve> :) NTN zenrox
<zenrox> EndGame,  ya ubuntu kicks butt
<zenrox> ntn??
<farruinn> Instead of that metapackage I have linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-powerpc which won't be upgraded to later kernels
<b> but can you tell me if the startup.wav sound works in Hoary, because for me it doesnt
<farruinn> Even with dist-upgrade
<StoffBox-Steve> no thanks needed, zenrox
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> lol
<Xenguy> zenrox: I parsed that 'nighty-nite'
* zenrox does his best homer ipression "doh"
<zenrox> Xenguy, lol
* StoffBox-Steve hate hoary ..... ^^ kills my system 2 times last week :( 
<farruinn> Oi, ignore that, I forgot I did a custom install, I must have selected *-3 specifically
<farruinn> Silly me
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  thats part of hoary
<zenrox> hence = hoary = devel
<b> How did it kill your system?
<waseem> Hi my speakers dont seem to be working. I know it's not a problem with the hardware. Can anyone here help me configure the settings so that they work?
<daejavu> ppl do we have an ALL-In-ONE kind of a Media player .. one that plays MP3+DVD+Movies(DivX) ??
<daejavu> ppl do we have an ALL-In-ONE kind of a Media player .. one that plays MP3+DVD+Movies(DivX) ??
<StoffBox-Steve> but was my faul zenrox i run warty ... and what a dist-upgrade yesterday bur forgot have hoary still in the sources-list ... and than . it goes bad ... very bad .. but i very good installing linux > 2 weeks 16 installs *lol*
<b> your soundcard is detected Waseem?
<waseem> i dont know
<ubernoob> i can't even install it... :( when trying to load xscreen or gnome, i just end up with a black screen of dead :(
<waseem> b: how can i check that
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve, is this your fist time using linux
<b> Waseem look in dmsg lists
<waseem> ehh...
<StoffBox-Steve> yes zenrox, 2 - 3 weeks ago > Knoppix ( has a recover ) , debian , gentoo , ubuntu :)
<waseem> b: i just installed linux today so i dont really know anything im doing. please be patient with my ignorance
<EndGame> eh, we all start somewhere
<EndGame> except me
<EndGame> i was born root
<b> sorry dmesg
<SiliconViper> StoffBox-Steve, mplayer is nice for that, but I would recommend two apps. One for music, one for video.
<zenrox> StoffBox-Steve,  hehehe you sound like me 4 years ago
<EndGame> beep-media-player
<waseem> b: ok a bunch of lines of code
<daejavu> ppl do we have an ALL-In-ONE kind of a Media player .. one that plays MP3+DVD+Movies(DivX) ??
<EndGame> StoffBox-Steve, you went from gentoo to ubuntu?
<b> do dmesg | less
<EndGame> how'd that work out?
* SiliconViper redirects the previous comment to daejavu who is clearly not PAYING ATTENTION.
<SiliconViper> Please stop spamming, we heard you the first time.
<waseem> b: ok i got to the end
<b> read if you find that your soundcard was detected
<waseem> ok
<b> if it wasnt, it would probably say
<StoffBox-Steve> gentoo was just a testinstall .. what to larn more abour linux :) so stage 1 O3 install, but terminal crash after 3 hours .. bad bad i no time to try it again
<delltony> question on hoary which image should i use ? the default one or 2.6.10-3 2.6.10-4 2.6.11-1 ?
<b> also, I would look to get "sndconfig" and use it for detect
* SiliconViper shrugs. If you've got a good reason to use a non-default, use one.
<StoffBox-Steve> EndGame, for gentoo time i all .... many time ....
<farruinn> delltony: if 2.6 is available go with that
<stu> just installed ubuntu . . . it is great
<EndGame> O_o
<EndGame> what?
<farruinn> delltony: that will allow you to upgrade to newer kernel versions as they are released
<delltony> several of them are available thats why i was asking
<waseem> b: there is tons of lines, i kinda skimmed through it and didnt find anything that said that the sound card wasnt detected
<farruinn> delltony: I mean '2.6' not 2.6.*
<wm_eddie> does xorg and nvidia play nice together?
<delltony> then i guess its no available then
<SiliconViper> wm_eddie, it's sure working nicely for me.
<delltony> but that still doesn't answer my question :(
<zenrox> wm_eddie, yes
<b> waseem , go to your volume control and see if it is working
<wm_eddie> ok
<farruinn> delltony: I would go with the newest then
<wm_eddie> so if I just updated to hoary, I want to remove xserver-xfree and install xserver-xorg?
<b> often that is the problem
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm, i seems boss dosnt call today, Yeah ... freeday :)
<waseem> where is the volume control?
<waseem> oh wait
<geppy> I can't get gallery to work.
<b> in the menu under multimedia
<zenrox> wm_eddie, ya basickly as long as nvidia drivers are allready set up right
<waseem> i see it at the top of the panel
<waseem> its at the highest volume
<geppy> waseem:  Did you get your QC working?
<waseem> geppy: no, even after i rebooted i got the same error message
<geppy> waseem: ah, sorry
<waseem> geppy: any other ideas on how i can fix the problem?
<waseem> b: the volume control is at the highest possible volume
<b> Waseem in volume control look at capture area too
<b> turn up stuff there
<geppy> Any ideas for Gallery?
<geppy> Whenever I try to open my gallery directory to install, apache tells me that I'm downloading a zip file. =/
<delltony> ok this is what is confusing me the linux-image-686 in synaptic has a ubuntu label next to it. it says in the description this package willa lways depend on the latest kernel image. so i click on it right and it gives me 2.6.10.4-686 but when i look in the list of images the latest is 2.6.11-1  so whats the deal?
<StoffBox-Steve> waseem, have you an onboard card ? look at the device manager for the card
<waseem> b: i was looking in the wrong area, im trying to open Volume Control from applications but it isnt opening...blah i feel stupid
<Deviant> I have a cdr/dvd-rom combo in my laptop and looks like ubuntu only reconized it as a cdr drive! anyone know how I can fix this? would be nice to play dvds.
<b> is it working now?
<Chipzz> delltony: maybe 2.6.11 is not considered stable?
<waseem> b: i cannot get access to the volume control
<Chipzz> delltony: last time I tried nvidia drivers didn't compile on it
<b> Devient  ln -sf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd
<delltony> maybe thats it
<delltony> so you went with 10-4?
<b> if you cannot get access it is because your soundcard is not detected
<waseem> i have a soundcard
<waseem> how do i manually detect it then
<b> but Ubuntu must find it
<b> if it is not detected automatically you can use a tool like sndconfig  look for the .deb version through google
<waseem> i dont understand, my sound was working just earlier. and then all of a sudden i have this problem
<waseem> well i rebooted then i had this problem
<b> it was working?
<daejavu> SiliconViper: thanks dude !!
* geppy despises his Ubuntu/Gallery comb
<geppy> combo
<StoffBox-Steve> waseem, did you install KDE or somethink else ?
<waseem> kde, i dont think so
<waseem> what is that?
<waseem> the only thing i installed was something from linux source, geppy would knw
<waseem> while i was trying to configure my webcam
<StoffBox-Steve> just a freaking Desktop waseem ,)
<waseem> damn i feel stupid
<SiliconViper> daejavu, no worries.
<geppy> StoffBox-Steve:  No, he hasn't.
<geppy> waseem:  ha, no need
<saad> morning
<StoffBox-Steve> Gm saad
<waseem> bah, so how do i fix the problem?
<waseem> they dont have sndconfig in freshmeat, and i cant find a site on google with the file
<daejavu> SiliconViper: have u used RealPlayer for linux ?
<waseem> b: i downloaded the sndconfig.deb file, now what do i do
<SiliconViper> daejavu, Umm... that's proprietary, I try to avoid those whenever possible, and for RealMedia, it *is* possible.
<SiliconViper> But I have heard that RealPlayer works.
<SiliconViper> Can't help with it though.
<daejavu> ive downloaded and installed it .. it works .. but NOT in all cases !
* geppy installs Fedora Core, damnit
<SiliconViper> daejavu, not my problem, really. It's not supported software. ;p And besides, I have no experience with it.
<MyNameIsChris> If I compile xine and xine-ui from source, can I apt-get codecs?
<jdub> MyNameIsChris: just install xine from universe, and get the w32codecs package from elsewhere (see the wiki)
<SiliconViper> MyNameIsChris, you should be able to.
<MyNameIsChris> But I already have the source, downloading will take tmie
<MyNameIsChris> *time
<MyNameIsChris> I guess it would be better to download it, saves time in the end
<jdub> it will also integrate with your system and upgrade when there's new versions available
<AcidWolf> what app would i use under Ubuntu for professional web designing
<MyNameIsChris> I'm so glad my smp kernel finally works
<SiliconViper> AcidWolf, I'm partial to BlueFish
<AcidWolf> Bluefish hey
<AcidWolf> is it on the apt list
<SiliconViper> But I hear good things about QuantaPlus too.
<SiliconViper> Should be.
<SiliconViper> I got it.
<AcidWolf> are they both on the apt list
<SiliconViper> But it might be in universe.
<AcidWolf> ok
<SiliconViper> I don't know about Quanta.
<AcidWolf> ok ill have a look
* SiliconViper nods.
<AcidWolf> aot-cache search bluefish
<AcidWolf> apt*
* SiliconViper is away: Movie: Goodfellas
<abelli> AcidWolf: "Ha ha. I almost had you." :)
<MyNameIsChris> Hold on, totem plays dvds with libdvdcss?
<zenrox> MyNameIsChris, yes
<zenrox> technaly
<MyNameIsChris> No need for xine
<MyNameIsChris> What do you mean technically?
<zenrox> totem dont play dvds for me
<zenrox> xine does the best for me
<TomAraya> I have a question, keep in mind I'm a huge newb. I'm trying to listen to some streaming radio, and it says it is for Windows Media Player. When I right click on the page, it says 'application/x-mplayer2 is required. I find something in Synaptic which is 'mplayer-plug in' but when I try to install it I get errors.
<TomAraya> mplayerplug-in:
<TomAraya>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 but 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<TomAraya>   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 but 2.4.10-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<TomAraya>   Depends: libpango1.0-0 but 1.6.0b-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<TomAraya>  Depends: mplayer but it is not going to be installed
<zenrox> all depends on your setup MyNameIsChris
<TomAraya> All the repositories mentioned in Ubuntuguide.org are enabled.
<mud_> gxine
<jdub> MyNameIsChris: install totem-xine and dvdcss
<MyNameIsChris> Hmm, when I click play disc, which file on the disk do I play?
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: do you mean a with a dvd?
<MyNameIsChris> Yes
<zenrox> TomAraya, its a dependicy prob
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: there's no just one file..
<MyNameIsChris> Well I choose the disk and get a file browser, of all the files on the disk
<TomAraya> zenrox: I understand that.
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: i dont really remember it exactly, but .vob should contain
<TomAraya> I guess what I was asking is how do I resolve this issue.
<zenrox> TomAraya,  your using warty or hoary
<TomAraya> Warty.
<MyNameIsChris> As in Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB'?
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: chapters data, then there are 2 directory with audio and video data..
<zenrox> TomAraya,  then i cant help ya
<TomAraya> *nod*
<farruinn> Will/does OOo2 include the database module?
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: ahh.. you mean, how can i play a dvd...right
<MyNameIsChris> Correct
<crimsun> TomAraya: please paste the output of ,,apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: actually ive never used it.. but it shouldnt be that hard
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: what if you click on "play disc" in the movie menu?
<MyNameIsChris> That is what I am doing
<wm_eddie> ok, so how do I get xcompmgr to work?
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: actually jdub suggested using totem-xine..
<MyNameIsChris> And that is the xine libraries for totem?
<crimsun> wm_eddie: you execute it with some flags
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: no its another media player
<MyNameIsChris> Then I will just install xine, I used it in my Fedora days
<MyNameIsChris> Thanks
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: mmm no sorry
<TomAraya> crimsun, ok.
<wm_eddie> xcompmgr -c -r 5 -l -5 -t -5?
<abelli> MyNameIsChris: he mean xine libraries for totem..
<wm_eddie> No composite extension
<crimsun> wm_eddie: did you add a Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Enabled" EndSection to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wm_eddie> no...
<wm_eddie> brb
<MyNameIsChris> If I install xine-ui and libdvdcss is that all I need for dvd playback?
<waseem> Hi I am having a problem with my speakers. Sound is not being emitted, but I know it's not a hardware problem. Does anyone here know what i can do to fix this problem?
<crimsun> waseem: make sure the necessary mixer sliders are unmuted.
<waseem> i cannot get access to the volume control crimsun
<waseem> ...does anyone ehre know what i can do?
<waseem> or how i can get access to my volume control
<wm_eddie> woo
<crimsun> waseem: does cat /proc/asound/cards list your sound card?
<waseem> yes
<crimsun> waseem: post amixer output onto http://pastebin.ca
<delltony> question for .bachrc   to add a path isn't it export PATH:$PATH=$HOME/bin  ?
<waseem> amixer output?
<crimsun> delltony: eh, you just need to uncomment the relevant section in ~/.bash_profile
<wm_eddie> export PATH=$PATH:STUFF
<waseem> you mean the output from the command cat /proc/asound/cards
<delltony> so what i typed wasn't correct?
<wm_eddie> nope
<crimsun> waseem: no, I mean the output from ,,amixer'' (without the commas and quotes)
<wm_eddie> remember it this way PATH = $PATH (self) plus : plus other stuff
<delltony> so its export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin ?
<wm_eddie> yup
<delltony> ok i always get the = in the wrong place
<delltony> after doing it 4 times i'm almost there
<waseem> crimsun: i just post that in the website and then someone helps me out
<delltony> haha
<waseem> crimsun: i posted it, do you have any idea how long it usually takes for someone to help me out?
<crimsun> waseem: I'm trying to load the page.
<waseem> http://pastebin.ca/6585
<crimsun> yeah, I must have some routing problems
<crimsun> can't seem to pull up that domain
<waseem> Simple mixer control 'Mic',0
<waseem>   Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined
<waseem>   Capture channels: Mono
<waseem>   Limits: Capture 0 - 3
<waseem>   Mono: Capture 0 [0%]  [on] 
<waseem> that is the output
<TomAraya> What's a good media player besides XMMS which isn't working for me or Mplayer which i'm having dependency problems with?
<crimsun> hum, do you have a usb headset or something?
<waseem> no a microphone
<crimsun> TomAraya: vlc, rhythmbox, totem-xine, beep-media-player, ...
<crimsun> waseem: so you're trying to record from it?
<waseem> no but its plugged in
<martijn_> sorry for asking n00b question, but where can I add an apt-get source :?
<crimsun> martijn_: in /etc/apt/sources.list, or use Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<MyNameIsChris> /etc/apt/sources.list or something
<martijn_> cool thanks
<MyNameIsChris> woot, my first ubuntu answer
<martijn_> woot my first ubuntu boot :')
<MyNameIsChris> martijn_: You are the first of hopefully many
<MyNameIsChris> My second ubuntu day
<waseem> crimsun: any idea of what i can do now/
<martijn_> another question, when I plugin my external hdd (usb2.0) it popsups all 3 partitions, but only 1 shows up on desktop :\
<crimsun> waseem: I have no idea what you're trying to do, since I asked if you're trying to record from it, and you answered "no"
<TomAraya> crimsun, thanks!
<waseem> crimsun: im not trying to record anything using my microphone, my speaker isnt working. thats the problem
<cg0def_> is is possible to use fam instead of gamin?
<crimsun> waseem: you don't have any outputs according to amixer.
<crimsun> waseem: only input.
<martijn_> upgrading goes by typing this right ? : apt-get upgrade
<crimsun> martijn_: you need to update first
<martijn_> and then run upgrade ?
<crimsun> yep
<martijn_> coolies thank you :)
<TomAraya> I'd like to try a linux game, are there any good RTS games that are free?
<StoffBox-Steve> someone know what KDE package i need to control Fontsize in "kopete" ?
<delltony> ok evidently i'm missing a repository somewhere trying to get my system back up again after it borked on me where can i find the w32codec package please
<TomAraya> delltony, I used ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<delltony> just add it to the repository?
<delltony> or went direct?
<TomAraya> Yeah, I just added it into Synaptic.
<TomAraya> Apparently that's the one that people recommend for mplayer too, but I'm still getting dependency issues.
<delltony> yeah that was it i forgot about that addition thanks
<TomAraya> No problem, delltony.
<MyNameIsChris> jdub: I got xine and dvd playback working, thanks
<MyNameIsChris> But sound is really bad
<delltony> i know its common on dev release to have to reinstall but regardless it still pisses me off :)
<delltony> but hopefully ill be able to smoothly go to array 5 to array 6 but i'm not totally willing to bet yet :p
<Mestapheles> hi
<goldfish> hai
<delltony> hey tom can you tell me exactly how your sources.list reads in regard to addition of marillat please?
<Mestapheles> does gnome usually use png for wallpaper?
<Mestapheles> I just transfered over apple wallpaper.  I noticed it is jpegs but I', paranoid about jpeg so I thuoght I'd convert them to png
<Mestapheles> although I know gnome handles jpegs just fine
<delltony> here we go i got it
<Zotnix> png is supported for wallpaper
<delltony> GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<delltony>  you get that when using marillat?
<guru> is there a way to prevent :(){ :|:&};: when executed as a normal user from taking up all of the system cpu time?
<scorpix> i deleted the bottom panel, and add new one, and when i open any folder and minimize it, it doesnt appear in the panel, how can fix it?
<jdub> daejavu: that's just a warning
<jdub> er
<jdub> delltony: that's just a warning
<delltony> ok
* Zotnix tries out f-spot.
<goldfish> G SPOT !
<Zotnix> o.O
<Zotnix> Nah. f-spot
<TomAraya> I'd like to try a linux game, are there any good RTS games that are free that anyone could recommend?
<delltony> thats a good questionw here can you find free linux games other than the ones that come installed?
<geppy> delltony: Try the gaming forum at ubuntuforums.com
<geppy> TomAraya:  The strategus-based games are pretty nice
<Zotnix> Hmmm.. snazzy
<delltony> ok will do
<delltony> thanks
<Zotnix> (f-spot that is)
<TomAraya> delltony, the sticky post on that forum has a bunch of suggestions.
<TomAraya> None are RTS though.
<TomAraya> Well, one is, but the game was very, very VERY dated looking.
<TomAraya> Plus the controls didn't work properly.
* Zotnix has no clue what RTS means :-p
<zenrox> TomAraya, install freeciv
<Zotnix> Ah
<Zotnix> now I do
<TomAraya> zenrox: That's a good game, but it's still not a RTS though. Turn based.
<TomAraya> Zotnix, real time strategy. EG: Warcraft, Starcraft
<zenrox> TomAraya,  or freecraft
<geppy> freecraft is crap
<delltony> maybe i'm overlooking something i see no gaming forum on ubuntuforums.org
<zenrox> geppy, but it works
<geppy> delltony:  try the search option
<jeffola> hey guys, when i try to boot x, it says something about Xauth fails
<geppy> zenrox:  Only if you have pre-BNE warII, right?
<zenrox> geppy, hu??
<geppy> zenrox:  I never really got into freecraft, once I found strategus (which I think evolved from it)
<geppy> zenrox:  The original freecraft was only intended to allow you to play Warcraft II on Linux
<zenrox> geppy,  i only play nwn gold +hotu
<TomAraya> I'm going to check out strategus.
<delltony> ok here we go yeah i thinking it was a main header ok good deal thanks again
<geppy> zenrox:  Ah, alright.
<zenrox> its an awsome game specaly online
<zenrox> its onole of the only games i bought
<jeffola> any ideas
<geppy> zenrox: Is it a recurring charge?
<zenrox> i also play croumium
<zenrox> geppy,  nope
<geppy> zenrox:  Hmm... I might buy it, it looks awfully pretty.
<zenrox> Chromium
<geppy> zenrox:  Does it have LAN play?
<geppy> zenrox:  That's really the only time that I play games.
<zenrox> geppy,  and it plays in linux nativly
<membreya> hmmm will gaim ever have support for receiving webcam ???
<geppy> zenrox:  I know. =)
<zenrox> and does play on lan
<geppy> membreya:  No.
<geppy> zenrox:  mmm...
<membreya> GAH! :(
<TomAraya> Hmm, strategus isn't in the repositories I have. Any idea what repository I could use in order to get Strategus?
<zenrox> membreya,  maby down the road
<membreya> don't care about sending it ..but would love to receive it
<TomAraya> Googling for 'strategus repository' doesn't seem to help
<geppy> membreya:  There are some GAIM forks that attempt to provide it, but why not just use GNOMEmeeting?  It interfaces nicely with whatever the Microsoft counterpart is.
<jeffola> hey guys, when i try to boot x, it says something about Xauth fails
<delltony> err you know something i really hate is the fact that k3b puts that kcontrol crap on yoru menu :( but if you uninstall the kcontrol it uninstalls k3b
<membreya> geppy: cos that means getting the other person to learn how to use netmeeting
<geppy> delltony:  Then remove the stuff from your menu...
<geppy> membreya:  heh, yeah, that kind of sucks
<geppy> membreya:  But that is your only real option, as far as I know =/
<delltony> its not so easy in hoary gotta find the right desktop file
<geppy> argh
<geppy> it's two in the morning, I'd better get back to configging Gallery so that I can get to admin
* geppy says "g'night"
<delltony> later
<zenrox> night geppy
<membreya> night gep
<delltony> good thing for dpkg -L so i can find the desktop files haha :) i'm slowly but surely learning this stuff ;)
<zenrox> delltony,  good
<zenrox> once you learn you can teach someone else
<delltony> yeah i try to help out when i can
<delltony> but id rather give no info than bad info
<zenrox> me too
<tuxJr_14> hi
<zenrox> hello
<delltony> however id make a gui for adding menu's to hoary which i hope helped out
<zenrox> delltony, we need a gui for dual montiors
<delltony> now that would rock
<zenrox> ya
<delltony> i have yet ot get my tvout to work though
<delltony> man i seen this picture not sure where its out now but get this
<tuxJr_14> hi zenrox
<zenrox> i have 2 vid cards bolth nvidias and i cant get them to play nice
<delltony> this guy had like 20 something monitors playing flight simulator
<zenrox> lol
<delltony> and they all had a different segment of the screen it was kick ass
<tuxJr_14> heyrhett, are fedora's system-config thingies open?
<crimsun> zenrox: asked in #nvidia/
<zenrox> now thats a good one
<scorpix> i deleted the bottom panel, and add new one, and when i open any folder and minimize it, it doesnt appear in the panel, how can fix it?
<tuxJr_14> we can get them into ubuntu
<tuxJr_14> they're good
<membreya> delltony: why can't you get tv out to work ?
<delltony> not sure can't figure out how to make it switch the display is the main thing
<delltony> i plugged it in and tested and it outputs but its like its in pal
<delltony> and flickers really bad
<membreya> delltony: so change Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B" to NTSC
<delltony> where in xorg?
<delltony> sorry i'm not really familar with it to be honest
<TomAraya> Hmm, strategus isn't in the repositories I have. Any idea what repository I could use in order to get Strategus?
<Micksa> hey guys
<Micksa> I just installed warty via pxeboot
<Micksa> and it's locked me out of root!
<Micksa> not even sudo from the user account works.
<jdub> Micksa: boot into recovery mode
<goldfish> tried su ?
<tuxJr_14> TomAraya, try the debian repositories
<TomAraya> tuxJr_14, I'll check it out.
<TomAraya> Thanks.
<Micksa> jdub: I can get past it, bit is this normal behavior?
<jdub> Micksa: i'm sure you'd consider it unlikely
<Micksa> well, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root doesn't mention recovery mode
<jdub> obviously something has gone wrong, so i've suggested a way to get into the system to fix it
<monoxide> is there a date set for the final release of hoary yet?
<goldfish> april
<goldfish> 4th
<goldfish> or something
<dolson_> aren't all the release dates already set?
<jdub> monoxide: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<jdub> dates set before we even started
<monoxide> ohhh... these programers work to schedule??? :P
<dolson_> every 6 months
<heyrhett> how do i know?
<Harnak> For those of you ubuntu experts, how closely updated  are the AMD64 and the I386 packages kept?
<cafuego> Harnak: let me see.
<Harnak> Thanks Cafuego!
<cafuego> Ah hold on, my ia32 chroot is still warty, not hoary.
<cafuego> Dunno then
<Harnak> thanks anyway ;)0
<deepsight> does anybody has an external usb HDD conected to a usb 1.1 and hear music/videos from there without clicking?
<deepsight> i mean click as in sound click not as in mouse click
<StoffBox-Steve> ahh i go crazy, someone one who to save a website with firefox over more than one level ?
<d3vic3> http://img95.exs.cx/img95/272/mozillaadware4vs.png go go microsoft
<Tomcat_> d3vic3: Fake though :)
<d3vic3> I thought so
<marcin_> hi - any network guru here?
<marcin_> I got a problem with ppp connection - could someone help me?
<zenrox> ok so i cant have dual montors then
<prego> Is hoary's kernel patched for packet-writting?
<MyNameIsChris> Can someone please verify my existence?
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: sure
<MyNameIsChris> Thanks
<lunitik> zenrox: you can, look into xinerama
<MyNameIsChris> I am having some problems with my connection, what would be the ubuntu equivalent of service network restart?
<zenrox> lunitik,  i have
<lunitik> invoke-rc.d network restart
<zenrox> but it dont like my setup
<MyNameIsChris> Thanks again
<lunitik> zenrox: maybe try tweaking it?
<zenrox> was talking in #nvidia and got help and it still dont work
<zenrox> lunitik, its 2 nvidia cards
<zenrox> single head on each
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: of course, you can always just use '/etc/init.d/network restart'...
<MyNameIsChris> That'll do
<MyNameIsChris> Considering the last command didn't work
<MyNameIsChris> zenrox: SLI?
<zenrox> MyNameIsChris, no
<MyNameIsChris> Oh
<zenrox> pci and one agp
<MyNameIsChris> Okay
<zenrox> 1 pci fx5200 (pri vidcard) 2 agp tnt2 secandary
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: gah... 'invoke-rc.d networking restart'
<MyNameIsChris> Yeah, I got that on my own, thanks for the initial guidance
<zenrox> point the newbies in to the right direction
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> welp off to bed
<MyNameIsChris> Fedora pro, ubuntu noob
<MyNameIsChris> It's not fair
<zenrox> brain is fried trying to get dual head worken
<TongMaster> MyNameIsChris, in Debian / Ubuntu, all services are in /etc/init.d/
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: If you are familier with Fedora... I really don't think its practical to learn Ubuntu...
<lunitik> TongMaster: I think he gathered that much  :/   he wanted to equiv. command
<chase> does anyone have a list of apt sources? the only ones i have are the default installed packages and im looking for other places to download from
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: I'd be using Fedora if I was more familier with Red Hat systems  :/
<MyNameIsChris> chase: ubuntuguide.org
<chase> thanks
<deepsight> hallou, does anybody knows if there is something wrong if i try to listen mp3s from an HDD conected trough an external cradle and it makes 'click' sounds
<TongMaster> lunitik, I'm familiar with both, You can keep Fedora / RHEL and friends
<MyNameIsChris> I was told to try Ubuntu and I am enjoying it, I did have some very minor Debian experience
<lunitik> TongMaster: Ubuntu tools can't compete with system-config-*
<MyNameIsChris> system-config-* made life alot easier
<MyNameIsChris> except a few of them are very underpowered
<TongMaster> very.
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: indeed, but likely those tools don't even have a comparison tool
<TongMaster> RH based systems are crack to administer. I remove them all very quickly from clients.
* lunitik thinks gnome-system-tools aren't any better...
<MyNameIsChris> Does anyone use msn instant messaging, if so, is it currently down?
<stvn> @i can't connect
<NicP> works for me
<lunitik> MyNameIsChris: it appears to be, yes... error 10 according to server... no idea what that means
<MyNameIsChris> I cannot connect
<lunitik> NicP: then don't log out for a while  ;)
<NicP> are u all using gaim?
<MyNameIsChris> I am
<MyNameIsChris> gaim = friend
<lunitik> NicP: nope... kopete
<NicP> i'm using msn
<NicP> maybe microsoft finally locked out linux users ;
<joeblow> MyNameIsChris: I am on with amsn right now
<NicP> ;)
<MyNameIsChris> I don't like amsn
<MyNameIsChris> They wouldn't dare
<daniels> i think the conclusion here is 'msn's working alright'
* lunitik doesn't think MSN is important enough to get a stand-alone client for it... most people on MSN are on AIM too  :/
<MyNameIsChris> All my friends use msn
<joeblow> amsn has the best support for things like display pics, i found that when new users added me in gaim i wouldnt get notifications, i logged in with amsn 20 days after i quit my old job and noticed that 10 people had added me and gaim had never told me
<MyNameIsChris> http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<lunitik> daniels: good morning/afternoon/night  :)
<MyNameIsChris> "All systems are stable and running."
<TomAraya> Yeah, my Gaim has been connected all day, no problems.
<monoxide> MyNameIsChris, i am on msn fine
<membreya> i rebooted, and now my gaim won't connect
* lunitik wonders how the dodgers are doing
<NicP> i doknt know anyone on aim
<NicP> i didnt know people actually used it
<monoxide> NicP, all the AOL users ;)
<NicP> i dont speak to those people
<NicP> :P
<lunitik> NicP: where are you? I have one contact thats not on AIM...
<deepsight> connection refused on msn
<joeblow> I only know one person who uses AIM, and they only use it like once a month
<NicP> australia
<MyNameIsChris> Me too
<lunitik> NicP: hmm... maybe AIM never got popular there...
<monoxide> NicP, noone here uses aim as far as i know
<MyNameIsChris> MS hate the Aussies
<joeblow> In Canada no one uses AIM
<monoxide> MyNameIsChris, ty very much, but im an aussie on gaim and msn
<deepsight> The .NET Messenger Service is temporarily experiencing difficulty. You may be unable to sign in. Please try again later.
<NicP> i thought aim was 15 yo people on aol
<membreya> deepsight: where'd you get that one ?
<MyNameIsChris> Oh, so it is just me they hate
<delltony> anyone know where on the wiki the informatino on installing mplayer is since the package appears to be broken. i had it working before but can't remember how i did it :(
<deepsight> same page
<deepsight>  http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<delltony> hey membreya
<NicP> where are u guys from
<NicP> in australia
<joeblow> delltony: compile it from source
<membreya> melbourne, aus
<MyNameIsChris> Oh dear, I just set up evolution and realised it is downloading all my archived emails
<deepsight> here in finland
<monoxide> < AUS
<MyNameIsChris> sydney
<joeblow> delltony: thats what i did and it works great
<delltony> ok where about is the source files ?
<membreya> web messenger lets me log in
<MyNameIsChris> Whoah, I just watched the status message change
<joeblow> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
<joeblow> there are also instructions there
<delltony> thanks
<delltony> you using the pre6a source?
<lunitik> membreya: since when did MSN have a web messenger?
<NicP> for ages
<taner_> hi ..
<deepsight> ages indeed
<lunitik> Oh... shows how much I follow them then huh
<MyNameIsChris> Point me to this web messenger
<taner_> i have a problem?
<NicP> webmessenger.msn.com
<NicP> or something
<taner_> anyone help me?
<joeblow> delltony: yes...it works fairly good on ubuntu....make sure you have the gtk devel packages installed, and then when you run configure on the mplayer source, type it in like this    ./configure --enable-gui
<lunitik> taner_: if you ask us the question maybe
<NicP> hey i was right too
<NicP> :D
<delltony> ok will do
<delltony> trying now
<taner_> lunitik: i do not mount hda7 from windows partition
<taner_> i want media and programs at the ubuntu
<joeblow> delltony: i probably wont be on but there are instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org if u get stuck on something
<MyNameIsChris> Browser not supported by web messenger
<lunitik> taner_: ntfs?
<delltony> i'm installing it now ;)
<taner_> i write mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/media
<taner_> but media is no such file or directory
<lunitik> taner_: yeah... umm... /mnt isn't used anymore
<taner_> no fa32
<taner_> no fat32
<delltony> joeblow, by the way thanks
<joeblow> no prob
<lunitik> taner_: 'mkdir /media/win && mount -t vfat /dev/hda7 /media/win'
<taner_> ?
<joeblow> you might want to install ffmpeg too   http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net
<delltony> if anyone runs across someone running hoary and a dell inspiron 9100 lappy please send them my way i want to know how to get that tvout working
<taner_> thanks bro.
<taner_> :)
<membreya> MyNameIsChris: it still works :)
<delltony> ffmeg? whats that never heard of that
<MyNameIsChris> membreya: I will try, thanks
<membreya> you'll need to allow pop ups
<delltony> membreya, thanks for trying on that tvout thing but it didn't work :(
<joeblow> delltony: not sure, some kind of server software for streaming audio/video but it adds support for wma and wmv in mplayer if im not mistaken. the Mplayer website recommends installing it
<delltony> oh ok probably so bill and his buddies can prompt you for a password for those stupid ass drm files
<joeblow> delltony: i have it installed and i never have that happen
<joeblow> it is a gpl'd program, it is not MS' program
<joeblow> its development is hosted by the mplayer team
<delltony> those things get on my nerves i pay for content on a site and then download the files thinking its all good cause they say i can then after like a month or whatever it requires you to login to play the files cause of drm
<delltony> joeblow, thats cool scratch what i was saying i'm thinking something different
<MyNameIsChris> gaim works
<delltony> i know one thing and i can say this for a fact, if you think you know computers you don't know jack till you run linux. it really makes you truelly get to know your pc well
<MyNameIsChris> woohoo
<delltony> at least thats my experience
<MyNameIsChris> false alarm, sent password, died
<stvn> works now
<MyNameIsChris> Not for me
<delltony> well cool li click on mplayer and get nada i love it :)
<delltony> hmm gmplayer has yet to work on here oh well
<lunitik> delltony: just use the command line tool  :)
<delltony> as in gmplayer on #?
<lunitik> delltony: no... 'mplayer'
<lunitik> delltony: configure via '/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf'
<delltony> for the gui?
<NicP> <delltony> i know one thing and i can say this for a fact, if you think you know computers you don't know jack till you run linux. it really makes you truelly get to know your pc well
<NicP> this is probably similar to the fact that in order to understand language it helps to learn another language
* beezly loves his computer much more since using linux
<beezly> we used to argue all the time
<bascule> it returns the fun to computing :)
<beezly> it was terrible
<deusx_> hello guys
<delltony> thats true but gives you a headache while learning :)
<bascule> that is the fun
<delltony> and lunitik mplayer.conf doesn't exist
<delltony> even after doing updatedb and locate mplayer.conf
<bascule> does mplayer exist?
<delltony> yep
<deusx_> i got lots of previously downloaded packages backed up and copied into /var/cache/apt/archives ... how do I install them ?
<bascule> run it off the shell, what does it complain about
<beezly> Deus: if they are up-to-date compared to your apt archives, just do apt-get install <blah>
<MyNameIsChris> gaim works
<MyNameIsChris> truly
<bascule> yes it is rather nice the gaim thingy
<delltony> hope this is not to big of a post but here is what i get when i run gmplayer
<delltony> vo: X11 running at 1680x1050 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<delltony> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<delltony> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<delltony> [skin]  file ( /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/default/skin ) not found.
<delltony> Skin not found (default).
<deusx_> beezly, but apt-get does not find those packages
<bascule> apt-get install mpkayer-skins .. ?
<Kirilis> Hi all!
<bascule> mplayer-skins*
<Kirilis> i am new on Ubuntu and have some problem
<deepsight> comments on programming symbian on linux, is it much more difficult if learning?
<Kirilis> with Nvidia
<deusx_> i have to somehow let him now they are there
<delltony> ok this is starting to suck i must have a repository missing
<beezly> hm, odd
<delltony> i can't find mozilla-mplayer either
<bascule> delltony: it was a guess dude
<delltony> and i had all this working just fine on my first attempt of hoary
<delltony> same array and all
<bascule> oh mozilla-mplyer should exist |I think
<delltony> yeah what repository?
<bascule> 2 secs
<delltony> you running hoary?
<bascule> yes
<lunitik> delltony: its in multiverse
<bascule> thanks
<lunitik> I beleive for warty also...
<delltony> hmm hang on
* Kirilis :)
<Kirilis> so how to install Nvidzia driver ?
<Kirilis> *Nvidia
<lunitik> Kirilis: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<delltony> lunitik, you have the exact thing to add to sources.list by chance? all i see in terms of multiverse is the backports
<membreya> Kirilis: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Kirilis> membreya: cant find i tryed
<membreya> Kirilis: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<membreya> add some repo's :)
<membreya> has anyone gotten gaim to log in yet??
* MyNameIsChris did
<lunitik> delltony: the line that states 'universe' in sources.list... add multiverse
<Kirilis> thx a lot
<membreya> mine got to auth'ing then died >:(
<delltony> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse ?
<lunitik> delltony: should work... I don't usually have the 'us' part though  :/
<lunitik> delltony: yup... that works
<delltony> delltony@bubbabox:~$ sudo apt-get update
<delltony> Password:
<delltony> E: Malformed line 27 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI)
<delltony> nevermind
<delltony> i had a typo in there
<lunitik> membreya: look again at MSN status.
<Skid> anyone familiar with 1394 dv capture? dvgrab is saying no cameras exist, yet gscanbus shows the node, etc?
<delltony> someone mentioned mplayer-skins where is that at?
<membreya> lunitik: what's this required security update????
<lunitik> membreya: who knows... hopefully its server side though
<membreya> i don't wanna go to webmessenger
<membreya> is amsn working?
<membreya> but again I don't like it
* lunitik ponders "install the internet"
<membreya> i can sign in perfectly with web messenger
<lunitik> membreya: cool... but even Microsoft says its down, so yeah
<membreya> how dare they provide a shitty free service! :P
<membreya> i want my no money back!
<deepsight> lol
<lunitik> membreya: gah... drop it... its old... you know whats wrong...
<deepsight> if you are in the states maybe you can sue or something
<deepsight> then you get some money
<membreya> trying to bring a light side to it lunitik :P plus it's not old for me cos im outta here every 2 minutes watching law and order :P
<deusx_> i want to do some update with apt-get. i have all needed packs on the hard drive. how can i determine apt-get NOT to download from the web, but from my drive?
<Tomcat_> deusx_: Put the packages in /var/cache/apt/ or something
<deusx_> allready there
<Tomcat_> deusx_: These are packages that apt wants to download, right?
<membreya> deusx_: you need to make your own repo file..or if you want to install ALL the updates you have in a folder just do a sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Tomcat_> Because if apt doesn't want to update, the only way I know of is to install with dpkg, as membreya said.
<deusx_> thanks
<deusx_> that's what i'm gonna do
<psf> hello there!
<welly> Hello all, hows it going? is it possible to install ubuntu using a floppy disc to boot and then the packages are found on a hard drive?
<Tomcat_> welly: I think the best way would be to boot from floppy, then start install from cd...
<raghu> welly: use bootdisk ...remove bootloaders(grub)
<welly> hmm ok.. that might work.. i'm having real problems installing from a cd.. my machine is pretty old (it was kindly donated by my boss) so i'm not sure if the cdrom is bust or the cd is burnt incorrectly
<welly> but i'm getting all kinds of crc errors
<sleeper> hi
<sleeper> how i start lirc?
<deusx_> is it wise to run dpkg -i *.deb in a directory with more than 500 packs?
<deusx_> will i have to wait a year? :P
<lunitik> deusx_: sure... might take a while though
<deusx_> thanks
<sleeper> please i need some help
<membreya> deusx_:  as I said ...if you are sure you want to install them all
<sleeper> how i use lirc?
<lunitik> membreya: they likely wouldn't be in his archive if he didn't want them  ;)
<lunitik> sleeper: if we knew, we'd have told you by now...
<sleeper> ok thx
<delltony> dang gmplayer just hates me for some reason even from source but mplayer works fine just no gui even with the enable-gui pass
<TomAraya> What's the media player that starts with the letter V?
<lunitik> TomAraya: vmplayer?
<welly> sleeper, how do you use lirc? install it, point your remote control at a receiver and press buttons
<TomAraya> lunitik, the one I'm trying to think of is only three letters. I just downloaded a wmv file, and totem won't play it.
<lunitik> TomAraya: vlc
<TomAraya> Right! Thanks.
<membreya> vlc
<membreya> damnit lunitik
<membreya> lemme catch up on conversations!
<membreya> :P
<lunitik> TomAraya: mplayer > vlc though
<TomAraya> Yeah, I can't get mplayer to install unfortunately.
<membreya> gaim works now :D
<lunitik> membreya: *cough* noonecares *cough*
<membreya> do too :P I know you do ..deep down lunitik
<membreya> you're in #gaim ..how can you not care :P
<psf> anyone can help with one question? is there any relation between ubuntu and morphix live-cds?
<delltony> anyone make any use of this
<delltony> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<delltony> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<delltony> MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: unknown
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: i know your pain
<sleeper> welly i instaled. How i point it?
<welly> ?
<TomAraya> johnnybezak: It can be a little frustrating to say the least.
<sleeper> welly i instaled lirc with synaptic but i dont know who start it
<welly> i don't know either
<sleeper> mmmmm i dont find information in google
<membreya> hmmmmm what resolution do people run their console's at at boot?
<membreya> aside from default
<maLKoc> console=terminal,isn't it?
<membreya> ya you know what I mean :)
<maLKoc> :)
<maLKoc> i love ubuntu :)
<membreya> ubuntu doesn't use xinetd.conf does it ?
<lunitik> membreya: it does
<membreya> no wonder my hotwayd isn't working :P
<membreya> lol
<lunitik> membreya: wait... no... it uses netbase-inetd I think
* lunitik tries to think of what he was thinking about... 
<lunitik> gah... inetd for serving servers that shouldn't be up all the time (for instance ftp..)
<lunitik> What is that called.... this is gonna bug me  :(
<membreya> i need to run hotwayd at all times :)
<sharke> hello
<membreya> hi sharke :)
<lunitik> membreya: you'd use inetd for that (xinetd branched from inetd due to disagreements etc)
<lunitik> membreya: Red Hat and friends use Xinetd, Debian and friends use Inetd
<sharke> anyone using hoary
<lifeless> lunitik: debian packages both.
<lunitik> lifeless: eh... if I recall, something that xinetd depends on depends netbase-inetd ... wasteful having both installed
<membreya> lifeless: so if I add lines to xinetd and then hup it ...it will load the server?
<lunitik> lifeless: one of the more brain-damaged depends imo
<lunitik> eh... netkit-inetd ... but yeah... xinetd depends netbase, depends netkit-inetd ... annoying
<klashniv> I downloaded ubuntu using jigdo, the instructions to do it weren't very clear but I managed
<klashniv> I would like to share my experience with others, where can I send the instructions
<cef> the wiki is probably the best place
<Alex1> hi
<lunitik> klashniv: sign up for an account on the wiki, and maybe make a new page... or edit the one that wasn't that great?
<sharke> hello alex
<klashniv> thanks, will look at the wiki, do I have to join or sign up or is it public editable
<klashniv> sorry, question was answered
<Alex1> someone can help me to set different wallpapers in each workin area pls?
<lunitik> Alex1: can't be done afaik
<cef> you need an account for the wiki, but it's just a simple rego and get a password to login, then you can edit
<klashniv> ok
<Alex1> lunitik, are you sure? it's strange :s
<membreya> hrm..installed hotwayd but it's not giving me the right logins
<membreya> ie when I telnet it's not giving me the greeting
<klashniv> anyone been able to download hoary using jigdo?
<sharke> klashniv how about a howto on ubuntu forums
<delltony> anyone here been able to get gmplayer to work on hoary i'm having issues ;) as in no worky worky
<klashniv> will try wiki first
<Alex1> i ask again: someone can help me to set different wallpapers in each workin area pls?
<lifeless> membreya: yes, hup xinted majes it reload IIRC.
<selinium_> hi all, I have tried to update to hoary but now there are loads of packages in synaptic that are upgradable but missing files eg: libwxgtk2.4. I am not sure my sources.list is complete.  Any help gratefullly received
<klashniv> had always downloaded and updated debian isos using jigdo, is ubuntu going to use it much?
<daniels> klashniv: jigdo works for me
<sharke> selinium try upgrading again
<delltony> gmplayer hates me haha
<daniels> (i build my own isos from my local mirror)
<klashniv> as far as I can tell hoary still can't be downloaded via jigdo, unless someone discovered how?
<klashniv> daniels, on hoary or warty?
<freetech> hey
<freetech> :)
<selinium_> sharke: i will give it a go!
<membreya> hrm, it's not loading hotwayd :| ...will keep bashin :)
<klashniv> Alex1: are you referring to workspaces?
<sharke> good luck
<Alex1> yes
<Alex1> i want to put 4 differents wallpaper
<Alex1> one for each workspace
<Alex1> if it is possibile
<TomAraya> night
<sharke> Alex1 not possible
<membreya> gaaah why isn't it loading @!#!@~#(
<Alex1> sharke, is it a metacity limit?
<jdub> Alex1: gnome doesn't support it yet; it's something that, if designed well, would almost immediately be committed
<jdub> but no one's done it
<mjr> what I'd like was proper xinerama support for backgrounds
<mjr> at least so that there could be the same maximized image on both screens
<daniels> klashniv: hoary
<daniels> klashniv: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/jigit/
<mjr> as it stands, I've a 1280x960 screen and a 1600x1200 screen, and I can't use the human backgrounds properly :I
<daniels> klashniv: and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-5/ contains a bunch of jigdo templates -- I don't see the problem?
<klashniv> daniels: templates are fine, its where to locate the actual files that is the problem
<daniels> klashniv: which 'actual files'?
<daniels> klashniv: do you mean the debs?
<Alex1> bye
<klashniv> jigdo downloads individual files and recreates the iso locally
<daniels> klashniv: yes, so what you are are looking for is the debs?
<delltony> anyone have a minute to help me with mplayer please more specific what does this mean when running gmplayer Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<daniels> in that case, it's just the same ubuntu mirror you use
<klashniv> yes, the debs
<daniels> for me, this is /home/daniels/mirror/ubuntu
<daniels> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ then
<daniels> i'm positive this is documented somewhere
<klashniv> its not, at least I couldn't find it
<klashniv> doesn't http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ contain the old (warty) debs?
<selinium_> sharke: Is it worth burnning an iso of hoary and installing from that?
<daniels> klashniv: why would it contain warty and not hoary?
<daniels> klashniv: check it out for yourself at that same URL, it loads in any web browser
<sharke> selinium: i did dist upgrade from warty all ok
<klashniv> daniels: I will try pointing jigdo to there using the hoary template and see what it says
<daniels> klashniv: that was probably worth trying first
<selinium_> sharke: Can you give me your sources.list file, I am not sure mine is right
<klashniv> daniels: its the method I used to download warty so I figured it contained warty debs
<selinium_> klashniv: both debs are there, read, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary
<membreya> hmmm stupid question..should inetd.conf be executable? :P
<membreya> feel free to slap me
<membreya> but I can't get hotwayd to start
<membreya> and it's driving me berk
<sharke> selinium:# deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<sharke> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<sharke> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<sharke> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<klashniv> selinium_: makes sense after reading that url, thanks
<lunitik> sharke: why'd you comment one deb-src, but not the other?
<klashniv> membreya: as far as I know, config files don't have to be executable
<daniels> klashniv: yes, but that's why there are different warty and hoary jigdos.  the archive contains both.  as does the debian archive (woody/sarge/sid, probably still potato if it hasn't been kicked to saens yet).
<lunitik> Someone can tell me if XChat scrolls through tabs when you mouse over and use wheel of mouse?
<membreya> lunitik: not on mine
<sharke> selenium: have a look here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<lunitik> membreya: heh... I just found it via Konversation... I think I'm too easily entertained
<membreya> hmmmm do you use netstat -lp to check if a port is being listened on ?
<bascule> netstat -pant
<bascule> saves it turning up all the UNIX sockets too
<membreya> gah why isn't hotwayd loading
* bascule has no idea what hotwayd is
<membreya> bascule: allows you to check hotmail through email client
<bascule> oh that thing, what about gotmail?
<bascule> never used it, haven't git a hotmail account
<membreya> i wanna know why THIS isn't loading though
<bascule> *shudder*
<membreya> i have the following in my inetd.conf
<membreya> pop3 stream tcp nowait root /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/hotwayd
<delltony> membreya,  you ever got gmplayer to work :)
<membreya> i use mplayer :)
<lunitik> delltony: almost all mplayer GUI's are crippled at the moment (gmplayer, kplayer, kmplayer)
<delltony> ok so its not me
<delltony> good deal case closed
<delltony> :)
<bascule> fix it delltony
<bascule> :P
<delltony> yeah
<delltony> if it had boobies i might
<delltony> ;)
<bascule> lol
<delltony> that would rock and yes i'm sick
<delltony> a boobie skin
* bascule trys to conjure delltony up a pair of belters
<delltony> tweak the nerple
<delltony> :)
<bascule> lol
<klashniv> daniels: its downloading fine, thanks :)
<klashniv> daniels: I meant hoary (using jigdo)
* membreya pulls his hair out ..this is making me more berk than normal
<bascule> membreya: does it need an /etc/services entry too?
<bascule> maybe I am guessing here
<membreya> bascule: already added
<bascule> k
<bascule> restart the network?
<bascule> restart xinetd?
<membreya> using inetd
<membreya> done a killall -HUP on it
<bascule> k
<membreya> I can invoke hotwayd manually
<membreya> but as soon as I exit it doesn't do jack
<klashniv> thanks everyone, have to leave now
<membreya> how do I make an executable so everyone can run it ?
<membreya> chown ..what?
<bascule> 777
<bascule> chmod 777
<membreya> oh chmod :P
<jdub> membreya: chmod +x <file>
<bascule> or 744 for execute but not write
<jdub> 777 is almost always entirely inappropriate
<bascule> or is that 755
<membreya> and it's STILL not loading it!
* membreya breaks down in tears
<bascule> yeah 777 is for top level shared irs and that is about it
<jdub> no, it is not
<bascule> jdub: no?
<membreya> going to reboot
<bascule> membreya: might work, but I doubt it
<membreya> should the inetd.conf have  /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/local/sbin/hotwayd or should it just have the /usr/local/sbin/hotwayd
<membreya> I did a debug on inetd and it gave no errors
<bascule> try both/either
<bascule> *shrug*
<djp> Help! Grrr!
<djp> ubuntu is driving me nuts! is there anyone here who can help me!?
<HiddenWolf> djp, calm down, tell us what's up
<djp> i keep coming across dependency hell!
<HiddenWolf> djp: warty or hoary?
<djp> when i used fc3, i used the program tovid to create vcd/svcd's
<djp> so far i have had nothing but trouble getting transcode, tovid, avidemux etc, etc to install!
<djp> HiddenWold: warty
<HiddenWolf> djp: have you been compiling?
<cr4z3d> hey can someone help me with this..
<cr4z3d> everytime i boot ubuntu i get a fatal error and it stops
<djp> HiddenWolf: no i have been adding repositories to sources.list
<cr4z3d> cuz it checks for my floppy drive which i don't have
<HiddenWolf> djp: debian repro's by any chance?
<HiddenWolf> cr4z3d: what's the exact error?
<djp> HiddenWolf: I have been using the repositories recommended at www.ubuntuguide.org
<membreya> yeah! I got hotwayd to work :D
<membreya> just reinstalled
* membreya walks away embarrased :P
<bascule> ? Ah well whatever worked :)
<HiddenWolf> djp: what are the errors you are getting?
<djp> HiddenWolf: universe enabled, multiverse, debian-marillat and warty-backports
<cr4z3d> FATAL ERROR: no floppy or something
<cr4z3d> this device does not exist
<HiddenWolf> djp: are ubuntu-base, -desktop installed?
<djp> HiddenWolf: one example... avidemux will not install because it depends on libartssc0, libasound2, libglib2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0, libpangol1.0-0, libsdl1.2debian, libxml2
<cr4z3d> i can turn it on again and tell you if you want
<HiddenWolf> cr4z3d: please do
<cr4z3d> ok
<djp> HiddenWolf: ubuntu-base, -desktop installed? sorry not quite with you?
<cr4z3d> starting hotplug subsystem...
<HiddenWolf> djp: open a terminal: do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cr4z3d> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/floppy.ko): No such device
<brainZzZ> i have such devices at home
<djp> HiddenWolf: sorry, both are installed
<HiddenWolf> cr4z3d: try to disable it in bios, then try again
<cr4z3d> there is no option for it in bios
<HiddenWolf> djp: good, then there's nothing seriously wrong
<brainZzZ> there is no option in any of the display settings to make it that
<cr4z3d> it's a laptop and ichecked for the floppy spot in the bios about 50 times
<cr4z3d> the bios actually sucks.. there's almost nothing in it
<HiddenWolf> cr4z3d: most laptop bios's that way
<cr4z3d> oh ok
<djp> HiddenWolf: is it that i cannot use any tools to convert to vcd svcd under ubuntu?
<HiddenWolf> djp: have you tried looking for those libs that it says it needs?
<HiddenWolf> djp: I've never tried, I don't know what tools are out there.
<djp> HiddenWolf: via apt-get?
<HiddenWolf> djp: yup
<cr4z3d> is it possible to just stop it from checking that?
<djp> HiddenWolf: i believe that apt-get is trying to resolve the dependencies but the versions of each file it finds is older than the required file
<HiddenWolf> cr4z3d: it sounds to me like you're running into a modprobe bug, but I'm no expert
<cr4z3d> yeah.. i guess what should i do? i tried posting on the forums but no responce so far
<HiddenWolf> djp: which repro do the files come from? multiverse/universe or something else?
<selinium_> sharke: are you still about
<selinium_> ?
<selinium_> Is any one here running hoary?
<HiddenWolf> selinuim_: check
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: When you upgraed, in synaptic, where you left with lots of Installed (upgradedable) packages?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: upgraded even
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: no, check if ubuntu-base /desktop are installed, update again, and dist-upgrade
<HiddenWolf> djp: still around?
<djp> HiddenWolf: hmm, i think i have just learnt something *blushes*, let me know if i am correct. using synaptic i can force a version of the tool to install. if i use a different version i can get it to install!
<HiddenWolf> djp: that works,  yup. there is even a force version flag for apt-get, which was what I was going to recomend to you. :)
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: I have ubuntu-base 0.3 Is this the correct one?
<brainZzZ> Hmm. Well, to be honest I think I have just been forgetting to open the IRC
<cr4z3d> ah.. damn now i have to go to school.. hope i can get this to work later
<djp> HiddenWolf: it appears that if i try and install a latest, latest, LATEST version, it all falls apart due to dependency issues. However if i fall back and try to install an older version it installs...
<HiddenWolf> selinium: version doesn't matter, just have base and desktop installed, then update and dist-upgrade
<HiddenWolf> djp: that means that some goof in debian updated a new version, but forgot to upload the new libraries aswel
<djp> HiddenWolf: i should have remembered the force command to be honest from fc3! i feel a right prat!
<selinium_> Have done that twice now and I stil have the same problems. I only wanted to upgrade battle for wesnoth! :)
<brainZzZ> we had a big laugh over that, but it's basically how i feel about it
<HiddenWolf> djp: relax: fc3 actually has a dependency hell. With debian-based systems it's quite rare
<djp> HiddenWolf: thanks for your help. i'm off to play. really don't want to give up on ubuntu as i like the distro overall.
<HiddenWolf> djp: good, no problem, and enjoy the ride
<zzyber> Does someone know of an app to stream videos?
<djp> HiddenWolf: one last question, would you recommend sticking to the debian philosophy regards free software (ie no java, mp3 blah, blah, blah) or not?
<HiddenWolf> djp: depends: are you masochistic?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: I have run update twice now and still have the same problems
<HiddenWolf> selinium: upgrade and dist-upgrade are two different things, you know that right?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: Yep! Done both twice
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: Update /dist-upgrade twice
<HiddenWolf> selinium: then either the repro is broken at the moment, or you'll just have to upgrade by hand for those packages. either way, something happened that wasn't supposed to happen.
<HiddenWolf> cr3z3d: still around?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: Damn! What would you suggest to do? here is one erroron upgrade. Depends: libwxgtk2.4 (>=2.4.2.6) but 2.4.2.4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<selinium_> For audacity
<HiddenWolf> seliunium_ broken repro, bad luck, wait
<membreya> hmmm is gaim-vv an addon to gaim or is it seperate?
<cyberix> I can't get DMAs turned on. I have a samsung IDE dvd-rw drive and Seagate barracuda serial ata harddisk.
<membreya> cyberix: have you tried hdparm -d1 /dev/hda?
<membreya> for your cdrom
<membreya> the SATA you can't control
<cyberix>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<cyberix>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<cyberix>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<membreya> welcome to my world :(
<HiddenWolf> cyberix: sudo
<cyberix> root@jacknapier:/home/chikatilo # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<membreya> god..bitchx..there's an IRC client I havent seen in a while
<cyberix> So there is no way of turning the serial ata drive dma on. :-P
<djp> HiddenWolf: haha!! sorry, had to put our little one to bed. masochistic in the fact that without certain installs, web browsing and file playback becomes a barren past-time?!
<png> how can i change console charset?
<brainZzZ> hey wat's the difference between a soft-mod and a modded xbox besides the fact that one has a modchip inside?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: I have found i have both libpng10 and libpng12 do i need both?
<delltony> any word on array 6 yet?
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> im making a web server using ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> selinium: It's really not a good idea to upgrade off a broken repro
<BockBilbo> ive installed warty in a custom (basic) installation and then dist-upgraded it to hoary...
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: SO how do i go back?
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me whats the base package to install the x window system?
<selinium_> HiddenWolf:  :)
<BockBilbo> (i want to install wmaker instead of gnome)
<HiddenWolf> selium_: you can try uninstalling packages that you think you don't need, and see if they would take anything else with them. if so, you still need them. or you can install deborphan
<png_> how can i change console charset?
<brainZzZ> need some help: I bought my old used laptop from my company with WinXP installed in a customized version. I would like to un-customize it, basicall, reinstall XP fresh, but don't have the install CD. what can I do?
<HiddenWolf> selinium_: if you did a dist-upgrade, you can't go back. Wait till it's fixed. :)
<BockBilbo> brainZzZ, this is not a Windows channel
<HiddenWolf> BlockBilbo: xserver-xfree
<brainZzZ> BockBilbo: this is not about me
<BockBilbo> HiddenWolf, xfree for hoary????
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: You mean wait until hoa\ry is released of what, sorry very new to linux!
<HiddenWolf> blockbilbo: xorg then
<BockBilbo> HiddenWolf, i remember that the package for that in debian was x-window-system
<BockBilbo> isnt there a package like that one?
<HiddenWolf> selinium: you upgraded at a time when there was a dependency problem in the repro. In a few hours that will likely be fixed, so if you run update && dist-upgrade later, all will likely be well
<HiddenWolf> bockbilbo: there likely is, but you can just install xorg, and all will be fine
<membreya> is gaim-vv an addon to gaim or is it seperate?
<brainZzZ> - let me love your bottom, and all will be as one
<selinium_> HiddenWolf: Thanks for all your help! I will try again later. Cheers!
<BockBilbo> ok, so just xserver-xorg and then wmaker
<BockBilbo> right?
<delltony> anyone know of a download manager for ubuntu hoary that works with flashgot?
<HiddenWolf> blockbilbo: should do the trick, yes
<BockBilbo> HiddenWolf, thanks
<png_> how can i change console charset?
<HiddenWolf> bockbilbo: install xorg-common
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> any of you know of a WIreless PCi card that works in ubuntu?
<acidmaxd> png_: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<acidmaxd> BockBilbo: d-link dwl-520 (not plus!)
<membreya> BockBilbo: mine works :)
<png_> thx acidmaxd
<BockBilbo> membreya, which is yours?
<acidmaxd> BockBilbo: the chipset is Atheros (ath0)
<BockBilbo> ive just boughr a conceptronic one... but doesnt work
<BockBilbo> :S
<membreya> but I ripped it out ..I prefer wired :P netgear WG311 v2 (acx1111 chipset)
<BockBilbo> thanks acidmaxd and membreya
<BockBilbo> :D
<cyberix> Now that alsa has fixed sound problems in Linux. I'd see DMA as one of the biggest problems.
<cyberix> Specially to users that don't know anything about computers.
<brainZzZ> you are one of the biggest liars here next to cyberix
<robbie_> hello
<membreya> gah ..what's the command to remove something if you've make installed it ?
<membreya> I give up on gaim-vv
<housetier> membreya sometimes you can "make uninstall" it
<housetier> membreya next time try "sudo checkinstall -D make install" which will build a .deb package. this can be easily (un)installed with dpkg
<trigx300> hello
<trigx300> does anyone know if its possible to config a boot loader to boot directly into mythtv
<durianking> I'm using vi to edit/view content of one file, once I exit vi, I'm not able to see the content any more in bash. How to set vi/terminal to retain the content? I'm using gnome-terminal?
<BockBilbo> whats the best way to control a linux system remotely?
<BockBilbo> shh?
<BockBilbo> ssh?
<BockBilbo> is there smthing like vnc in ubuntu?
<delltony> Xvnc
<BockBilbo> delltony, does it include the server?
<delltony> you running ubuntu?
<membreya> housetier: thanks for that :)
<Jug_> is it possible to configure ubuntu to mount devices automatically when I plug them(mp3-player,camera) with hal,gnome-volume-manager?
<sjoerd> Jug_: that's done by default
<BockBilbo> delltony, yep
<delltony> sudo apt-get install linuxvnc
<Jug_> sjoerd: at least it doesnt work for me
<BockBilbo> thanks
<delltony> or you can go to realvnc's website and download the server
<delltony> or tightvnc and download theres
<delltony> but with Xvnc what i have noticed you have to do the following to get the correct screen
<delltony> export DISPLAY:0
<sjoerd> Jug_: warty or hoary ?
<delltony> and then it will work
<BockBilbo> delltony, so which one should i try? xvnc or linuxvnc?
<Jug_> sjoerd: warty
<delltony> well i had Xvnc on warty not sure if it works on hoary or not
<delltony> i looked in repository and can't find it
<BockBilbo> linuxvnc is on the reps
<jdub> BockBilbo: do you want to serve an independent session, or do you want to export your current display?
<delltony> there is also this big thing called remote desktop in gnome that lets you run vnc if i remember correctly
<BockBilbo> jdub, i dont care
<BockBilbo> see i want to have a pc without an screen
<BockBilbo> so i guess i want to see my current dusplay
<delltony> bock is remote desktop what your wanting
<delltony> what exactly are you wanting to do?
<delltony> run applications from the other computer or what?
<BockBilbo> well just remote control my pc
<delltony> as in what they see ont here end you see on yours?
<BockBilbo> i guess
<delltony> reason i say that is you could always ssh into the box and export the display to your screen
<BockBilbo> the idea is to leave the pc on all the day
<delltony> like export DISPLAY:10 or something
<delltony> then run say firefox
<delltony> and it will load on your screen
<jdub> BockBilbo: open Remote Desktop in preferences, configure it.
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> jdub,  i dont have it
<BockBilbo> im not using gnome
<BockBilbo> its and old computer
<BockBilbo> so i isntalled wmaker
<jdub> run vino-preferences
<delltony> oh you using flux or osmething?
<BockBilbo> window maker delltony
<BockBilbo> this pc is a pentium 600
<BockBilbo> with 64 mb of ram memory
<BockBilbo> i want to install the basic software
<BockBilbo> and then use it as a webserver
<BockBilbo> using apache
<delltony> well id ssh into it
<delltony> and pass the display
<BockBilbo> the idea is to keep the pc on the whole day without no keyboard, mouse or screen
<membreya> isn't ubuntu a bad choice then ?
<BockBilbo> and remote control it from my laptop
<evarlast> ubuntu isn't server focused, but it is still and excellent server.
<plut> hi
<brainZzZ> My idea is to keep the mexicans who are here illegally and do***ent them. My motives are economic.
<membreya> hi plut
<BockBilbo> delltony, so by sshing to it, i will be able to visualize the x window system just by doing that display thing?
<plut> anyone here know where i can get the kernel sources for ubuntu?
<membreya> plut: just apt-get them
<plut> apt-get kernel-sources ?
<delltony> well what i would do is this
<delltony> it just depends on what you want
<delltony> if you want to control the stuff fom a lapy
<delltony> then screen it
<delltony> go to the desktop go to the console and screen
<BockBilbo> delltony, i just want to control the old pc from my laptop if i were on it
<BockBilbo> *like if i were on it
<delltony> then go to the lappy and screen -x or screen -r
<delltony> then in that case you want Xvnc
<BockBilbo> yep
<BockBilbo> :)
<jdub> no, you want vino
<BockBilbo> jdub, what is vino?
<jdub> GNOME's remote desktop tool, which exports the current desktop via VNC.
<BockBilbo> mm interesting
<BockBilbo> but
<BockBilbo> does it work if use wmaker isntead of gnome???
<jdub> On hoary, it uses the DAMAGE extension, which is vastly more efficient than other implementations.
<jdub> yes, it's just a program
<delltony> http://www.uk.research.att.com/vnc/dist/vnc-3.3.3r1_x86_linux_2.0.tar.Z
<jdub> delltony: dude, the normal vnc tools are in ubuntu.
<delltony> i understand that
<delltony> but he was saying he didn't use gnome
<trigx300> has anyone installed a prog like mythtv or freevo?
<delltony> so i wasn't sure what he had
<jdub> delltony: ubuntu having vnc has nothing to do with gnome
<delltony> the remote desktop does i thought but ok
<jdub> delltony: if you think you need to compile anything, triple-check first.
<jdub> vino is totally different from the other vnc tools, which are also already in ubuntu.
<acidmaxd> vino is the embedded vnc server
<acidmaxd> vnc tools = vnc client
<jdub> the vnc distribution also includes xvncserver
<durianking> I found the solution for my vi problem, create ~/.exrc and put
<durianking> set t_ti= t_te=
<delltony> ok ill remember that
<durianking> should be ":set t_ti= t_te= "
<durianking> without double-quote
<BockBilbo> ok.. so now i got vino
<BockBilbo> can i configure it from the shell?
<jdub> well, you could use gconftool-2 directly, but that's a tad hard
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> ok
<jdub> just run vino-preferences when you're running X
<BockBilbo> brb
<BockBilbo> gonna try it
<klashniv> just a quick question, whats default root password on the ubuntu live cds (warty)?
<Xappe> there is no root password
<Xappe> use sudo
<HiddenWolf> klashniv: ubuntu/ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> Xappe: on the livecd you need the default user pass. :)
<soundsys> hi
<HiddenWolf> klashniv: ubuntu disables root by default, you use sudo as a user, but the password you're looking for is ubuntu.
<soundsys> anyone already got that: undef. ref. to __syscall_error when linking with pthreads ?
<Xappe> HiddenWolf, yes, but that's not the root account :)
<klashniv> this is a live cd
<HiddenWolf> Xappe: the piont of this is to tell people what they need to know, not to confuse them.
<klashniv> was configuring network and was asked for root password
<HiddenWolf> klashniv: on the livecd, you are the user 'ubuntu' with the password 'ubuntu'
<HiddenWolf> klashniv: so what you need to type is 'ubuntu'
<klashniv> ok, let me try using ubuntu as password
<brainZzZ> hiddenwolf: what you need to know pal /
<username> when I start ubuntu, there's an X in the exact middle of the screen, and the mouse can go underneath it. What's the secret to removing this?
<HiddenWolf> brainzzz: nothing, I'm just lecturing. :)
<brainZzZ> I'm just a lost soul in the valley of darkness.
<HiddenWolf> brainzzz: good for you, in my universe, there is no sun, and the candles ran out. :)
<username> also, what controls the colour depth of the screen?
<brainZzZ> HiddenWolf:  Deuteronomy 4:19 -- And lest thou lift up thine eyes unto heaven, and when thou seest the sun, and the moon, and the stars, even all the host of heaven, shouldest be driven to worship them, and serve them, which the LORD thy God hath divided unto all nations under the whole heaven. -  (KJV)
<plut> who here's installed a nforce2 board on linux?
<plut> with the mcp drivers?
<klashniv> ubuntu as password doesn't work!
<klashniv> yes, I have double checked spelling
<HiddenWolf> brainzzz: the faith denounces me, so i denounce the faith
<plut> mmm
<brainZzZ> been there, crushed dry chilies at home, thank god, making spagetti, the tears came, so I rubbed my eyes, poor move, it was pure hell. head under the tap for an hour
<soundsys> so nobody had this problem ?
<plut> another thing - what's the syntax for mounting a drive with specific user permissions?
<plut> soundsys, what problem?
<soundsys> anyone already got that: undef. ref. to __syscall_error when linking with pthreads ?
<plut> :/
<plut> no
<soundsys> ok
<Amaranth> yikes i need to get my hoary machine online more often
<plut> erf
<Amaranth> 537 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded. Need to get 372MB of archives.
<brainZzZ> i need to get my chips together and just buy an ounce
<klashniv> Applications > System Tools > Network Tools, pick ethernet device, configure, "you need administrative privileges, enter your root password", ubuntu, invalid password
<klashniv> I didn't login, just booted the live cd and i went straight to a gnome desktop
<brainZzZ> when i left my house i saw some people walking around looking for a dog, they seemed pretty vexed by the situation, and i went on a bikeride and on the way i saw a small dog standing on this trail, looking around, and i rode up to the road and a girl was there and i was like, Hey is that your dog? and she said yes, so then my countenance fell, because i thought maybe, you know.
<plut> mmm
<plut> what cmd do i use to emerge the kernel sources?
<klashniv> well, thanks for the advice, got to go now, will leave live cd issues for another time
<plut> mmm
<plut> i seriously need some help
<plut> any takers :(
<StoffBox-Steve> plut, i think this is will be awesome for you ;) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki?expr=HowTo
<plut> lol
<plut> :P
<plut> thansk
<plut> that's all i needed
<StoffBox-Steve> :)
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<deepsight> hello, i have a problem when i try to play a mp3/video from my HDD in the external cradle, it makes a click sound thats kinda annoying, any clues on this
<deepsight> i think my usb is 1.1
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Got ubuntu warty on my AMD box.. and have a little isssue. :P it keeps setting the Hardware clock wrong.
<Dr_willis> boot messages mention use -(somthing I fgorget) option to find other ways to detect the HW clock.
<Zindar> dr_willis: wrong timezone?
<Dr_willis> i wonder what service/command script is doing that.
<Dr_willis> Zindar,  i set the zone in install same as other pc's i got.
<plut> wheee
<plut> it works
<plut> :P
<Dr_willis> right now - twittling with X. it dident configure X right. :(
<plut> whoever gave me that how-to link
<plut> thanks
<plut> you pwn :P
<delltony> anyone been able to get wine-tools to install correctly on hoary ?
<randabis-laptop> Hello everyone, long time no see
<Xappe> anyone here that uses a cmi8738 sound card with ubuntu?
<Xappe> got one from a frien of mine and want to know if there is any problems getting it up and running
<linuxboy> How do i get mozilla-thunderbird to open up for the write mail thing when I click on a mail link in firefox
<BockBilbo> anyone knows witch are the typical refresh rates in a crt screen?
<linuxboy> BockBilbo: depends on your monitor
<BockBilbo> i cant visualize properly the xserver in ubuntu
<Amaranth> linuxboy: Desktop > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<BockBilbo> linuxboy, this is my monitor
<BockBilbo> http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?rs=0&q1=03k9931&uid=psg1DETR-3Z4LFQ&loc=en_US&cs=utf-8&cc=us&lang=en
<zzyber> how do i apply a patch? I have downloaded the sourcecode and the patch but now?
<Amaranth> linuxboy: That's in hoary, not sure about warty
<Amaranth> zzyber: man patch
<linuxboy> Amaranth: what must i select?
<Amaranth> linuxboy: Err, make the mail reader one open thunderbird
<Amaranth> if it isn't in the list choose custom and type in the command
<linuxboy> Amaranth: theres no thunderbird there
<brainZzZ> or type in the command
<linuxboy> doesnt work
<linuxboy> opens a 'select profile' window if i do that
<Amaranth> yeah, because thunderbird is already open
<linuxboy> Amaranth: how do i make it not do that?
<Amaranth> close thunderbird :P
<Amaranth> i can't remember the real fix
<Amaranth> brb
<linuxboy> I want the real fix
<Fr33man> hi, is there any boot loader after installing ubuntu?
<linuxboy> Fr33man: grub is installed
<Fr33man> well thanks
<MrKeuner> is hoary the stable release?
<jdub> no
<MrKeuner> or is it still warty?
<jdub> hoary is the current devel branch
<MrKeuner> oh ok I thought I heard that it went stable
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<MrKeuner> warty apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing after a clean install from installation cd. does that mean there is no updates to warty after cd release?
<jdub> you don't need to believe what you hear
<jdub> not unless you've got security enabled (assuming it didn't already update during install)
<MrKeuner> it could not since there were no WAN connection
<MrKeuner> do you mean enabling security updates? like the debian stable case?
<MrKeuner> this line I guess... deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<MrKeuner> ok
<Alex1> hi all
<Alex1> someone can help me with xsane pls?
<Alex1> someone can help me with xsane pls?
<eyequeue> whatever it is, repeating won't help
<Alex1> sorry :)
<saphari_> is there a way to automatically open servers on x-chat?  :)
<eyequeue> saphari_:  "open" servers?
<eyequeue> saphari_:  are you looking to run an ircd?
<Alex1> when program start it detect only /dev/video0 (webcam) and not /.dev/usb/scanner0
<Alex1> how can i switch them
<saphari_> i mean i to atuo connect and auto join
<Alex1> saphari_, click on edit on the servers you want  into server list then check connect automactically on start
<brainZzZ> prolly irc oppers on the servers your bots were on
<eyequeue> saphari_:  choose the network you want to connect to, and edit it, ^S
<saphari_> ok, thanks
<mastertet> Hi, I just install ubuntu, very nice setup I must say. One problem, it can't mount my usb stick. Can someone tell me what is the file system on a usb stick so I can mount it manually before reformating it as fat?
<membreya> hmmm how do I make my logon resolution the same as my session??
<saphari_> ok got that
<saphari_> is there away to get to the channels auto?
<saphari_> i don't know x-chat
<eyequeue> saphari_:  yes
<eyequeue> saphari_:  in that same dialog where you edit the network, look for channels to join
<saphari_> even if it is more then one?
<eyequeue> saphari_:  it says "channelS" :)
<alfred300p> hey. i need a little help mounting a local vfat filesystem. anybody? :)
<saphari_> ok, i'll give it a try 'females huh'  lol
<plut> is there a ftp program anyone can recommend for me?
<saphari_> hope you guys never give up on me
<plut> with a GUI
<membreya> gftp :)
<membreya> plut
<plut> kk
<plut> :D
<plut> yar?
<plut> oh ya
<plut> solved my problem
<plut> :D
<plut> kernel sources installed
<membreya> :)
<plut> now i'm rebuilding the kenrl
<plut> kernel
<membreya> hmmm how do I make my logon resolution the same as my session??
<eyequeue> quit smoking?
<eyequeue> i don't know anything about resolutions
<membreya> smoking is good :)
<plut> http://m0002.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_sw_knights_of_the_old_republic_2.shtml#Knights%20of%20the%20Old%20Republic%202%20v2.0%20[ENGLISH] %20No-CD/Fixed%20EXE
<plut> gah
<membreya> :|
<plut> Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16.dsc' failed.
<plut> o_O
<plut> patch: **** write error : No space left on device
<plut> dpkg-source: failure: patch gave error exit status 2
<plut> wtf
<plut> :(
<eyequeue> plut:  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<plut> not enough free space
<plut> oms
<plut> :(
<eyequeue> plut:  df /usr/src/
<saphari_> ok if i was irc admin of one server can i put that command in too?
<saphari_> or do that manually?
<eyequeue> saphari_:  see where it says connect command?
<saphari_> yes
<Alex1> how is possible to set a device on xsane?
<eyequeue> saphari_:  you'll probably want to put a script in there, one you write in tcl or python
<plut> /dev/hda5              1830261   1824947         0 100% /
<plut> brb
<alfred300p> how can i get a local vfat automounted partition to be acessible by any user? i added the 'user' option to fstab, but i still have to 'umount' and then 'mount' the partition again so i can read it with a regular user...
<saphari_> i can do that bit manually
<saphari_> ok let see if this works
<eyequeue> plut:  perhaps "sudo apt-get clean" might be a start
<saphari_> brb
<mastertet> what could be the filesystem of my usb stick, ubuntu says it is not fat, ext3, ext3, ...
<Alex1> xsane start using /dev/video0 , is possible to switch it on /dev/scanner0 ?
<membreya> mastertet: usbfd
<membreya> mastertet: usbfs
<alfred300p> try vfat, mastertet
<mastertet> thanks, I try those
<saphari_> cool it worked,  but the second channel didn't open on one server
<mastertet> membreya, usbfs mount it but I get weird folders and I can't find my files?
<mastertet> membreya, I get folders: 001, 002, 003, 004 and a file: devices
<membreya> what happened when you tried vfat?
<membreya> and did you create a directory for it to mount ?
<mastertet> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<mastertet> ...
<alfred300p> how can i get a local vfat automounted partition to be acessible by any user? i added the 'user' option (fstab: "/dev/hda2 /data vfat rw,users 0 0"), but i still have to 'umount' and then 'mount' the partition again so i can read it with a regular user... any thoughts?
<mastertet> yes I created a directory
<Alex1> noone can help me?
<mastertet> membreya: I will copy the files on another computer before formating my pen drive as fat, then, it sould mount properly...
<membreya> will brb
<membreya> gotta reboot
<umarmung> Alex1, do you have a tvtuner card in your box?
<Alex1> no
<Alex1> i've an usb hub and connected on it webcam and scanner
<Alex1> ls -l /dev/scanner0
<Alex1> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 2005-02-28 15:45 /dev/scanner0 -> /.dev/usb/scanner0
<umarmung> Alex1, can you unload the modules for your webcam and run xsane again?
<brainZzZ> hi.. I am running windows xp sp1a, and after rebooting and running my computer for a while doing normal tasks, it seems the CPU usage is at 99% for either svchost or system when I press alt-ctrl-del.. why could it be doing this? it makes my computer run really sluggish, even when I close everything cpu usage stays at 100% (not from idle process) .. could it be a virus, or drivers messing up?
<Alex1> umarmung, how can i unload it?
<membreya> hmmm my usb camera automatically mounts itself in a self creating directory
<membreya> with the following flags
<membreya> /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,noatime,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<mastertet> mebreya: the best way to format usb stick for compatibility is : mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda1 ?
<jesus_> is there a way to copy a 60gig dir from ntfs to reiserfs (as fast as possible) and seeing progress?
<MaxeyPad> just curious, is there a way to manage numerous ubuntu linux desktops ala MS Active Directory + Group policy yet
<brainZzZ> hey... is there a way to setup a printer in my roommates room that i can use even if his computer is off?
<shock> not if the printer is connected to his computer only
<delltony> to make a cd back its dd io=/dev/hdc of=whatever.iso right?
<aurelien_> hi there
<aurelien_> so, hoary preview always planed for today? =] 
<shock> ?
<delltony> is that correct?
<delltony> the dd statement i wrote?
<Echylo> hi, I have a serious question, not computer related, but as you are a big group I hope I have some luck, I need to do an interview for english with an islam follower, so if someone is islam here or wants to play it, please pm me, I have 2 simple questions for you(and it's not a joke.. )
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm guys, have a prob with webmin, i installed webmin, and put a new user in the miniserv.users like > steve:password , but when i try to login it fail :(
<mastertet> membreya, strange, I could not put vfat on the usb stick, I'm presently using FAT16 (msdos) and it work well. Is it possible to put vfat on a 128 meg usb stick?
<membreya> not sure, sorry mastertet
<membreya> has anyone else had a problem with their startup3.wav not working???
<mastertet> thats ok, at least it work now, and I like the popup nautilus window, ubuntu is impressive!
<Echylo> membreya, you need to do something for you :p
<Echylo> me*
<Echylo> :p
<membreya> what do I need to do
* membreya looks at Echylo dubiously
<Echylo> you have read the question ^^^
<aurelien_> hum not preview, but array CD 6
<Echylo> you want to "play" an islam follower
<Echylo> as I can't find anybody
<aurelien_> preview sould be in 10 days =)
<membreya> sorry my friend...agnostic person here :)
<Echylo> I said play
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> ow hell
<membreya> im a tad biased :P
<Echylo> then I'll interview myself
<membreya> gah why isnt my startup sound playing
<membreya> damn you ubuntu
<aurelien_> i have the same problem membreya
<membreya> I can play it in xmms just not in ubuntu startup itself
<aurelien_> about settings that are reseted every reboot
<membreya> and going to the sound preferences it won't allow me to preview the sound
<aurelien_> my network settings and sound settings are not kept
<Loiosh> Network settings? Really
<aurelien_> yeah, for example , in install process i used ethernet, but now i use wifi, and i have to set it up as active every time
<Loiosh> wifi card, PCMCIA or USB?
<Twiggy> Hey what gstreamer lib will let me watch wmvs?
<Goshawk> booting the system i read: "entering runlevel 2" does anybody know something about the script/program that generates it?
<aurelien_> minipci
<mastertet> Is it safe to use universe repository, I only use it to install mp32ogg and lyx?
<Loiosh> Oh. I've never touched one of those.
<Loiosh> What device does it attach to?
<Loiosh> eth0, etc
<aurelien_> ath0 (netgear)
<aurelien_> but same thing with original ipw2200 intel
<Loiosh> Do you have a start script for that?
* [Zenith]  returns (Auto-away after 2 mins idle [9h 27m 46s] ) (total away time: 9h 27m 46s)
<aurelien_> the problem is not really settings (like WEP keys, these are ok), but about what card is active at boot up
<aurelien_> hum no, i didnt look further that network-admin gui
<aurelien_> =)
<Loiosh> Yes. The start scripts control which dev.. heh
<membreya> gah why isn't it loading the startup sound
<Loiosh> Unfortunately I only have an older system here to check. Let me look at it.
<membreya> don't make me google it!
<aurelien_> i use hoary
<aurelien_> why network-admin doesnt modify init scripts?
<Loiosh> Well, I'm -guessing- that your machine doesn't know to use the ath0 instead of the eth0
<aurelien_> yup
<erlend_> hello. I have a frustrating problem. I use up-to-date hoary. For the last week, gnome has been stalling for 5 minutes right after i have logged in, before it actually loads. when it first loads, it runs perfectly. i don't know if this is a coincidence, but java has kind of a same problem, only it is a little faster to load. i have to wait 2-3 minutes for a java applet to even start loading. how can this be ?
<Loiosh> Your start scripts are located... /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts I believe.
<aurelien_> but it *should* as i select it in network-admin =] 
* [Zenith]  is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 28th Feb, 15:35:38)
* Loiosh has only had experience for a week with Linux, so he's rather new at this. =)
<JimSinziger> Hi there!
<aurelien_> ok thancks loiosh
<aurelien_> i mean thanks
<aurelien_> my english really sucks
<aurelien_> lol
<Loiosh> Welcome =) No worries
<Loiosh> Take a look in that directory
<aurelien_> yeah ok
<Loiosh> I don't know if it's the same with your debian system
<aurelien_> i am not a complete newbie so it wont be a p for me, but it can be an assle for people that dont want to go thru console and scripts
<Loiosh> Yeah. That's why I've been reluctant to change.
<Loiosh> For 10 years or so.
<aurelien_> heh
<Loiosh> Ironically, for my current job I became our linux compability tester... soo =) Time to learn.
<JimSinziger> Well already was here yesterday, but nobody could help me. When I try to install Ubuntu, the only thing I see is the welcome screen and those help pages and after pressing enter with or without boot parameters, it says "loading /install/vmlinuz.... Loading /install/initrd.gz.... Ready. _" And nothing else happens. It's the same thing with Mandrake. But booting Gnoppix from CD works, and Gnoppix is
<JimSinziger>  based on Ubuntu. I created a ext2 and a swap partition before trying to install.
<ubernoob> i have added my user to 2 new groups.... i think i have heard that im not added at once... do i have to reboot?
<Loiosh> Jim: Try disabling SCSI
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: How?
<Loiosh> Are you booting off a CD or running a cd install process?
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: I boot from the Ubuntu-installation-disk
<Loiosh> Hmm, I've never actually run it before. Does it give you a GRUB prompt before it start, or just go straight into the image?
<delltony> question is there a 1.0.1 firefox version for ubuntu?
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: It goes straight to the image...
<Loiosh> Oh, darn. I don't know if there is a way to tell it to stop and let you type options. Have you checked the CD to make sure it doesn't have any read errors?
<Darwin> yes the firefox 1.0.1 is avalaible for ubuntu
<aurelien_> cool
<Loiosh> I had that problem too with a bad CD drive that couldn't read the CD-R I was using
<delltony> where about ? i can't find it when i do an apt-get update
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: It would be strange, if the same error occured with three different CDs, or not?
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: I can type options like linux noapic nolapic, of course...
<Loiosh> Probably, then I'd suspect that it was hanging when it tried to probe.. oh
<Loiosh> Well
<delltony> Darwin, ?
<Loiosh> noscsi and try fb1024x768
<Loiosh> noscsi fb1024x768
<Loiosh> Laptop, by chance?
<Darwin> yes delltony?
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: No laptop.
<delltony> you said it is available where about?
<delltony> i don't see it in synaptic
<BockBilbo> whats the command to visualize the free space of the HD partitions?
<Loiosh> df
<Loiosh> Bock
<Loiosh> Oh, well try those two options, Jim
<delltony> all i have is 1.0+dfsg.1-6ubuntu1(hoary) or is that 1.0.1 ?
<JimSinziger> Okay, I'll to. Thank you!
<Darwin> i runnun apt-get -i mozilla-firefox....instaled the firefox 1.0.1
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> :D
<JimSinziger> I'll do, I wanted to say :)
<Loiosh> Welcome. Hope it works for you =)
<Darwin> i don't writter english god...
<Loiosh> Welcome, Bock
<membreya> well I posted my sound problem on the forum...hopefully I can get some help and pass it on to anyone else that's having the problem
<Darwin> pero yo si pude instalar el mozilla firefox 1.0
<Loiosh> That would be nice, Membreya =)
<Darwin> i can install the firefox 1.0...with apt-get
<Loiosh> I'm interested in the problem, though I don't have enough experience to even start to work on it myself
<membreya> Loiosh: all I can do is click buttons and hope for the best :P
<Loiosh> Heheh
<Loiosh> If I knew how the sound devices were handled I could help, but I don't. =(
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows how to log in remotely into gdm?
<JimSinziger> Alright, I'm back again.
<Loiosh> Hiya Jim =)
<JimSinziger> Loiosh: It didn't work.
<Loiosh> Still dying? Have you tried the Live CD by chance?
<erlend_> Does anybody have any idea why gnome always stall for like 5 minutes, right after i log in. then it starts normally. it doesn't matter which user i log in with
<JimSinziger> Well, no, but I tried the Gnoppix-Live-CD, and it's based on Ubuntu...
<erlend_> i use hoary (up-to-date)
<Jug_> is gnome or whole X11 broken in hoary?
<Loiosh> I've never used Gnoppix before, truthfully.
<_jon_> xorg is fine in hoary, i've had no trouble with xfce4, but gnome seems to shit the bed
<JimSinziger> However, Gnoppix works without any problems :)
<Loiosh> Does your monitor change resolutions, Jim?
<Loiosh> Before it crashes?
<JimSinziger> No.
<Jug_> yeah, gnome looks pretty bad and cant do anything with it
<Jug_> is it possible to downgrade from hoary to warty?
<membreya> BockBilbo: vncviewer IP:0 <-- need to put the port you're using
<Loiosh> It just shows it uncompressing the kernel and then dying?
<_jon_> keep in mind that the gnome version in hoary is a development branch
<Jug_> yeah I noticecd
<_jon_> 2.10 shouldn't have any "problems"
<JimSinziger> Jepp. Loading vmlinuz and Loading initrd.gz
<_jon_> for now you could force a downgrade to 2.8
<Jug_> but how?
<jesus_> i installed gftp, but it's not in the startup list from gnome, how do i get it there?
<membreya> jesus_: startup???
<JimSinziger> And "Ready." Then there is a blinking cursor. Or the screen is cleared and then shows a blinking cursor.
<Loiosh> The cursor keeps blinking though?
<apokryphos> jesus_: Alt + F2 > gftp
<JimSinziger> Yes, it keeps blinking.
<_jon_> Jug_: make sure to have the warty sources in your sources.list
<Loiosh> Oh, it's not crashing then, that's good
<Loiosh> Does your CD stop spinning?
<_jon_> then do an apt-get install --force-overwrite gnome-session/warty
<JimSinziger> Yes, after a little while (I think less than a minute).
<ubernoob> which is best? xmule or amule?
<Jug_> _jon_: thanks
<_jon_> np
<apokryphos> ubernoob: limewire :P
<membreya> azureus :P
<apokryphos> limewire for mp3s; azureus and irc for films
<Loiosh> ...you guys =)
<ubernoob> havent tried limewire before... maybe i should give it a go
<membreya> nah..azureus all the way :)
<PacoBCN> good you're talking about this
<PacoBCN> I downloaded many .torrent files but I was able to download only one of them
<Loiosh> Jim, unfortunately I'm kinda lost on all this. I'd check with the start-up option list and try working through the features. Or ask others here.
<apokryphos> ubernoob: very good idea. It's on the Gnutella network -- a huge network.
<Loiosh> Sadly, I don't have that much experience with linux.
<PacoBCN> it keeps saying Connection Error, and other kind of errors
<JimSinziger> Hm...
<PacoBCN> is that normal?
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: you might want to look into port forwarding
<JimSinziger> Thanks, Loiosh...
<apokryphos> also, don't go for torrents that have too few seeds d/l's
<aurelien_> where is the qarray cd 6 :x
<PacoBCN> apokryphos, thanks, but if it worked with one it should work (about port forwarding)
<JimSinziger> Alright, the next one, please! ;-)
<PacoBCN> I opened the btorrent port
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: Nope. Firewall/router can remarkably slow it down.
<apokryphos> ok, have you verified this by listening to the port with Azureus?
<mdke> hi there. I can't play wmv/quicktime files in totem, even tho i've installed w32codecs. Can someone help out? i'm using hoary
<breitbandnudel> hi, could someone help me to geht opengl support with my at radeon 9600?
<apokryphos> mdke: have you installed all the other codecs suggested on the site?
<Jug_> _jon_: there is no option such as --force-overwrite
<BockBilbo> how do i do to activate xdmcp in the client terminal  server?
<PacoBCN> apokryphos, no, I didn't verify it and I'll do it now :)
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: also, do your torrents definitely have a sufficient amount of seeds?
<apokryphos> cool
<_jon_> Jug_: sorry that's the dpkg option, i meant --force-yes
<mdke> apokryphos, i know the wmv and quicktime ones are in there. I've installed all the gst-plugins i think
<BockBilbo> it doesnt let me to connect to a xdmcp server
<Jug_> okey
<apokryphos> mdke: Check the "restricted formats" article on the wiki, on the site.
<PacoBCN> dammit, some times it get frozen and doesn't open it...
<PacoBCN> like now
<apokryphos> eek
<JimSinziger> Well, maybe I'll be back later. Goodbye!
<PacoBCN> java problem, I guess
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: It's been smooth as honey for me on Ubuntu. No problems..
<Loiosh> Good luck, Jim. Sorry I couldn't help
<apokryphos> do you have the latest stable version?
<JimSinziger> Thanky you, Loiosh!
<mdke> apokryphos, have done and doesn't help. as i say, i've installed the nonfree codecs required
<apokryphos> hmm
<PacoBCN> now it says there's already an open aplication...
<PacoBCN> dammit
<Jug_> it will only downgrade that gnome-session
<apokryphos> PacoBCN: Heh. Yeah. For the port listening, you can't have any active torrents.
<PacoBCN> Starting Azureus...
<PacoBCN> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<PacoBCN> Suitable java version found [java = 1.5.0_01] 
<PacoBCN> Configuring environment...
<PacoBCN> Loading Azureus:
<PacoBCN> java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "/opt/azureus/Azureus2.jar:/opt/azureus/swt.jar:/opt/azureus/swt-mozilla.jar:/opt/azureus/swt-pi.jar" -Djava.library.path="/opt/azureus" -Dazureus.install.path="/opt/azureus" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<apokryphos> mdke: are other programs (i.e. mplayer/xine) playing media?
<PacoBCN> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process.
<brainZzZ> means One Side?
<mdke> apokryphos, haven't installed them
<mdke> apokryphos, but it plays other files ok
<apokryphos> mdke: it might be worth trying that out.
<olenuus> hi
<mdke> yeah but ubuntu comes with totem
<apokryphos> mdke: you can get them both from the repositories
<breitbandnudel> some there who could help me with my radeon?
<apokryphos> mdke: sure, but the others aren't exactly hard to get in the slightest.
<olenuus> i need some help, i use linux first time:)
<mdke> apokryphos, yeah i'm aware of that
<mdke> apokryphos, but since ubuntu comes with totem, i want to make totem work
<apokryphos> mdke: it doesn't mean that totem is better ;-)
<apokryphos> mdke: does it completely refuse to play them, or what? Sound output?
<olenuus> can anybody help me with refresh rate?
<jesus_> apokryphos:  I know how to start it, but i want it in my gnome panel under "applications"
<apokryphos> olenuus: what's the problem?
<mdke> apokryphos, it says it doesn't have the required codecs
<jesus_> oh nm
<jesus_> found it
<Stoney47> morning yall, anyone here play enemy territory?  I'm havin trouble gettin it to start
<apokryphos> jesus_: I don't think you can currently edit the panel; it's a known bug.
<jesus_> :|
<olenuus> refresh rate is 60:( but i want 85 or 100
<apokryphos> mdke: I don't know what to say. I got the suggested codecs on the site and totem works fine for me, though I don't use it.
<mdke> no you can't edit the panel atm
<olenuus> in windows i ude 100HZ, sorry my bad english
<mdke> hmm
<PacoBCN> From my console "StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process." How can I close that non-existing process?
<mdke> what have i done wrong
<apokryphos> olenuus: Have you tried altering the settings from the panel? Does it let you go higher?
<apokryphos> olenuus: if not, we'll need to modify your x config file
<brainZzZ> why i don't know what to do with myself
<apokryphos> mdke: It might be worth double-checking that all the relevant codecs are there. That's pretty much the only thing I can think of.
<olenuus> yes reso 1024x768 can use only 60, 800x600 56, 60 and 72
<ftwig> anyone got muse-streaming working under Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> olenuus: are you using xfree or xorg?
<PacoBCN> I'll try the good'al' restart
<membreya> olenuus: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<mdke> apokryphos, yeah have checked. weird
<mdke> i've posted to list
<olenuus> uh im verry newbie on linux, i use first time ubuntu
<apokryphos> olenuus: what does "cat /etc/issue" in the terminal give?
<apokryphos> you don't have any excuse for not knowing whether you have warty or hoary ;-)
<membreya> apokryphos: I prefer cat /etc/version
<membreya> :)
<olenuus> 4.10
<AcidWolf> java runtime for ppc :(
<olenuus> video card is nvidia ti4800
<apokryphos> membreya: cat: /etc/version: No such file or directory
<apokryphos> olenuus: that doesn't matter. What does that above command give you?
<ubernoob> apokryphos: where do i find limewire? its not in synaptic
<apokryphos> olenuus: and, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<apokryphos> ubernoob: Yeah, you have to manually download from the site. Easiest non-repository installation ever.
<olenuus> no:-[
<olenuus> i download driver
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> hey
<apokryphos> ubernoob: google for it :)
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> when someone is free I would like to ask some questions about semi advanced networking with Ubuntu
<membreya> apokryphos: my bad
<membreya> it's /proc/version
<apokryphos> membreya: doesn't specifically tell you whether you've got hoary or warty there :P
<membreya> no...but it tells you the arch :)
<apokryphos> olenuus: see this thread from the forum
<apokryphos> %tell olenuus ubutweaking
<Pyre> olenuus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<olenuus> ok
<apokryphos> will walk you through the nvidia-driver installation
<LinuxJones> IvIaSTa`SysOp, just ask someone might be able to help
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> IvIaSTa`SysOp, ;)
<ubernoob> apokryphos: you have to buy the proversion of limewire! :(
<fgx> brainZzZ, i think you are a bot
<brainZzZ> i think you are all of the above
<BockBilbo> :s
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> Well, I have a box I am going to install ubuntu on, it has two nic's, our internet connection goes straight into our smoothwall server which serves internet and dhcp
<apokryphos> ubernoob: I think I might, soon enough. Though, there's several places to get it for free. Bad! Support the network ;-)
<BockBilbo> membreya, this doesnt work
<BockBilbo> :s
<fgx> please kick out the bot
<apokryphos> fgx: which one?
<fgx> brainZzZ,
<membreya> BockBilbo: WHAT doesn't work?
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> the ubuntu box i plan to keep in my room with my existing windows box
<fgx> apokryphos, brainzzz
<brainZzZ> ooh fgx me ko line maray li hai :D
<apokryphos> ergh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> due to only having one wired rj45 port in my room, I am wondering how I could configure ubuntu to use that one port, then with its other nic connect to a second router
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*stirps@*.client.comcast.net]  by daniels
* brainZzZ was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<BockBilbo> membreya, vnc
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> where my windows client can also connect
<membreya> hey daniels :)
<membreya> BockBilbo: I tested the vnc on my local PC
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> and the ubuntu box could route inet to the windows box
<BockBilbo> it works?
<daniels> hi; not really paying attention to irc at the moment
<membreya> make sure that you have a port setup if there's a router/firewall
<Loiosh> You mean run NAT, Ivi?
<saphari> can you register on this channel?
<BockBilbo> membreya, there isnt
<BockBilbo> how do i do to run the server?
* apokryphos will be right back
<Jug_> _jon_: it downgraded only gnome-session and left all other packages alone
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> Loiosh - if you are knowledgable mind pming because there are alot of variables in what im trying to do
<membreya> it runs by default BockBilbo ..but to check you need to go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<Loiosh> I'm knowledgable about networking, but not Ubuntu. Hee
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> lol
<Loiosh> =))
<IvIaSTa`SysOp> u prob can help me in theory, ill pm
<Loiosh> ;k
<saphari> ok a no then :)
<mdke> does anyone know where to find a comprehensive list of what the various plugins in evolution do?
<Tarkus> im goinmg to build a custom pc, with (3.8GHz, 40GB HDD, 512MB DDR).. can someone give me an estimate on how much itll cost??
<welly> $2
<Loiosh> Intel, Tarkus?
<Loiosh> What graphics card?
<Tarkus> yes
<welly> intel.. tsk tsk
<Tarkus> radeon 9800
<kent> A friend is having some issues with aplay on his Hoary computer. He seems to have an integrated soundcard btw. When i use aplay with strace, it seems to stop at open("/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p", O_RDWR     :(
<Loiosh> 9800?
<Loiosh> Interesting
<welly> tarkus, why not amd?
<Loiosh> With an intel I'd suspect (you might want a bigger HD too) it'd be in total a little over $1700, not including monitor.
<welly> and you'd get an 80 gig for about 5 bucks more than a 40 gig and you'd probably get a 120 gig for another 10 bucks
<Loiosh> What Welly said. =)
<welly> :)
<ficusplanet> I was wondering if anyone knew why dbus-0.23.1 hasn't gone into hoary.  Is it not allowed by the feature freeze or something?  I only ask because beagle requires it and it will be a lot harder to get beagle going in hoary without it.
<welly> and apparently intel's emt64 sucks in comparison with amd64
* membreya hugs his amd64
<Loiosh> Yes, but if he's set on using Intel, no need to debate about it, hehe. I have a friend like that =)
<welly> ok :)
<welly> *hugs his duron 750 in pity*
<membreya> rofl :P
<Loiosh> I'd suggest going with the 120gb hd.
<delltony> any word on array 6 yet?
<membreya> need to upgrade the harddrive though..only got a 120gb SATA..going to get another 200gb SATA
<welly> i heard "in the next few days" last night
<delltony> scheduled for today i thought
<welly> i need to upgrade everything
<Loiosh> Tarkus: You might also want to look at a different video card.
<ficusplanet> array cds always come out on wednesday.
<Tarkus> what about a pc with these specs (at least 2GHz, 80GB HDD, 512MB DDR)??
<Tarkus> Loiosh, that was my brother speaking before
<olenuu1> i install, but this not help(refresh rate 60hz):(
<delltony> ok thanks
<welly> tarkus, without a screen, about 750 i reckon
<Tarkus> i already have a gfx card
<kent> what should i do with a Hoary box that has two soundcards? one integrated and a sb live? It seems to confuse alsa (aplay) :(
<Loiosh> Oh
<Loiosh> That'll drop the price
<Loiosh> If you don't mind an AMD
<ficusplanet> kent: You can disable the onboard sound.
<Loiosh> And are looking for those spect, easily under $1,000
<PacoBCN> anyone here knows a bit about azureus?
<mdke> does anyone know where to find a comprehensive list of what the various plugins in evolution do?
<PacoBCN> I get a strange error
<membreya> what error PacoBCN ?
<Loiosh> Oh, no videocard, $700, Tarkus =)
<PacoBCN> "Error: Operation not permitted, setLength fails (allocateFiles new: /blah blah)"
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, apt-get update d-bus .23 has been added to Hoary in the last 24 hours
<PacoBCN> this  is after I download the .torrent
<Tarkus> loiosh, ok thanks for the estimate :D
<ficusplanet> LinuxJones: .23.1?
<PacoBCN> in the status
<Loiosh> You're welcome =)
<kent> ficusplanet, how do i do that? in the bios?
<ficusplanet> kent: Yes.
<membreya> PacoBCN: are you able to write to the partition you're attempting to write to ? I get the error .. I just have to restart azureus a few times
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, yeah 0.23-1ubuntu-5
<kent> ficusplanet, ok. I thought perhaps i could stop ubuntu from loading the ac97 module?
<ficusplanet> LinuxJones: That's different.
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, maybe you just need to update the package lists
<ficusplanet> kent: Yes, you can add snd-ac97 to your blacklist
<joaoc> anyone know waht the command  log_begin_msg do?
<Loiosh> That's kinda the non-optimal solution, Kent. Running two sound cards when you don't need one is.. bad juju =)
<PacoBCN> membreya, sure, it's the same partition where amule files are written
<ficusplanet> LinuxJones: No, 0.23-1ubuntu5 != 0.23.1
<joaoc> I'm using debian... with some ubuntu packages
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, umm the 0.23-1 is the only part that you should be concerned with the ubuntu5 is just the 5th Ubuntu release of that version of the packge.
<PacoBCN> weird, looks that if I save it in the Desktop I don't have the error
<PacoBCN> could it be a problem in the fstab?
<PacoBCN> therefor > fstab question: I use: vfat users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0, is this the less restricted configuration?
<joaoc> anyone can please help me... I'm trying to use xorg from ubuntu on my debian.... I'm getting problem with the log_begin_msg command.
<PacoBCN> I want everything and everybody to be able to write on this disk
<ficusplanet> LinuxJones: It still is not 0.23.1.  I just upgraded and beagle still asks for 0.23.1
* Loiosh saves some data on Paco's computer. =)
<joaoc> This command really exists?
<PacoBCN> Loiosh, lol :)
<AcidWolf> can anyone get something for me
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, are you compiling beagle ?
<AcidWolf> i am unable to get a java package from IBM's website
<ficusplanet> Yes.
<AcidWolf> to run java on ppc
<AcidWolf> ubuntu ppc java
<AcidWolf> trying something new for all the newbies to install in order to have java support under ubuntu pcc
<AcidWolf> ppc*
<AcidWolf> however i need java to download it
<apokryphos> ubernoob: How's it going?
<AcidWolf> how dumb is that
<AcidWolf> cause of the bloody java applet used by ibm as a download manager
<AcidWolf> :(
<Xappe> hah, that's just stupid
<LinuxJones> ficusplanet, Maybe you should submit a bug to bugzilla. AFAIK it should work
<Xappe> wonder who's brain did the thinking at IBM the day the site were created...java for downloading java...
<Loiosh> Heh
<Loiosh> Excellent idea
<Xappe> *was
<AcidWolf> funny
<AcidWolf> you need to have java to download java
<AcidWolf> :(
<psf> need help on auto-generation scripts for ubuntu live-cd... where can i find them?
<Tarkus> whats the difference between intel p4 and AMD athlon 64??
<Xappe> 32 bits
<membreya> Tarkus: price and lots of performance (on amd's side)
<cybane> I am just wondering when the software is going to catch up to the hardware
<cybane> 64bit processorers are useless unless the OS and software can make use of them
<membreya> cybane: that
<Tarkus> what is bus speed??
<membreya> s why I run the 64bit kernel :)
<membreya> for all the incompatibility headaches :P
<cybane> lol
<Tarkus> is bus speed important?
<cybane> yes
<cybane> bus speed is where the majority of speed bottlenecks occur
<Tarkus> bottlenecks??
<Tarkus> lol
<membreya> main bottleneck these days is harddrive speed
<Tarkus> ooh, so 800MHz sucks right?
<cybane> with system RAM becoming soo cheap hard drives will soon not be needed as much
<cybane> 64bit processors can recoginize 1TB of RAM while 32bit can only see 4GB
<cybane> for a processor yes
<Xappe> bottlenecks are only useful when pouring beer, or playing slide guitar blues
<membreya> lol Xappe
<cybane> I just wish that competitve games would be developed for Linux OS
<cybane> makes me think about buying all 3 consoles and say screw PC gaming
<hawke_> cybane: UT2004 is not competitive?
<cybane> no I mean games that would compete for market share
<hawke_> UT2004 does not compete for market share?
<meuserj|work> cybane, doom3 not competitive?
<hawke_> I believe the UT series are pretty damn popular...
<hawke_> doom3 as well
<cybane> Do those game run nativly under the linux OS?
<meuserj|work> cybane, RTCW not competitive?
<hawke_> cybane: Yes
<goldfish> cybane: gnome tetris not competitive?
<cybane> since when did they port doom3 to Linux?
<goldfish> while ago
<hawke_> cybane: Quite awhile, I believe
<meuserj|work> cybane, pretty much all ID games run on Linux
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<cybane> that I did not know
<nytroe> quake3 @ ubuntu <3
<hawke_> cybane: Unreal, UT, and UT2004 also run on Linux.
<meuserj|work> cybane, and games that use ID's rendering engines.. like America's Army
<cybane> I tried to get AA on my PC however, when I tried to run armyops never worked properly
<cybane> I have a feeling my video card is not setup properly
<drunken-wallaby> anyone who may help me with some cups debug output? i'm a bit helpless :(
<Dr_willis>  hmm..
<Dr_willis> Normally CUPS is very very good :P
<Dr_willis> whats the issue?
<drunken-wallaby> hi dr_willis.
<drunken-wallaby> the thing is, that i want to share my printer over lan. so i installed my brother hl 1430 as network printer via localhost:631
<drunken-wallaby> i can send jobs to the printer from any network computer, the jobs are processed as well, but the printer never starts printing
<drunken-wallaby> so i set debug-level to debug2 and always get a kind of loop.
<drunken-wallaby> 1) AcceptClient: 13 from localhost:631
<drunken-wallaby> 2) CloseClient: 12
<PacoBCN> one more question
<PacoBCN> anyone ever tried to configure flumotion?
<drunken-wallaby> ReadClient: 13 POST / HTTP/1.1
<drunken-wallaby> and finally: ProcessIPPRequest: 13 status_code=1
<drunken-wallaby> and i'm stuck with this processIPPRequest, i guess the status 1 error is the reason why the printer doesn't actually print...
<cybane> Does anyone know how I can tell what driver Ubuntu is using for my graphics card?
<woozy> um, small question: how do I get the applications, places and computer menu back (in hoary)?
<woozy> I accidentally deleted the top panel :-/
<Xappe> right click --> add to panel --> menu bar
<Xappe> i think
<Dr_willis> cybane,  what card ya got? anyway - you could check the X config file.
<cybane> IU have a GeForce FX 5600 128MB
<woozy> that's the one, thanks
<Dr_willis> for an nvidia card - you most likely want to install the official nvidia stuff.  which isent included by defult.
<CarlK> I think my laptop will boot from a SD card (512mb) - what are my chances of installing hoary to it?
<Dr_willis> Eww.
<hawke_> CarlK:  1 in 73.5
<Dr_willis> not much of a chance. may want to check ouit FeatherLinux
<Dr_willis> Dang it - i need to reconfigure the X display
<CarlK> heh
<Dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure   "SOMTHING with Xin the name" goes ehre.. :P how do ya remeber what the exact name to tell it anyway?
<restrex> what it's bleeding edge ? :S
<Dr_willis> its not likeing my nvidia 6800
<CarlK> I am more interested in ubuntu than linux on SD
<cybane> How do I make ubuntu start up with out going to X?
<Dr_willis> domnt run the gdm service
<cybane> When I tried to install the NVidia Drvivers told me I needed to install without having X started
<Dr_willis> kill the gdm service then.
<apokryphos> cybane: are you following the guide? There's a decent one on the forums. Didn't have to kill x first this time (did under other distros).
<CarlK> cybane - if you are in X, telinit 3
<apokryphos> %tell cybane ubutweaking
<Pyre> cybane: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<CarlK> ah, never mind me then...
<cybane> I never knew about this guide
<cybane>  1. sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.
<cybane> or -k7 or -686-smp or -386... whatever matches your kernel.
<cybane> Which one should I use I just got the Ubuntu 4.10
<cybane> Not very familiar with Linux yet
<apokryphos> cybane: well, check it. What type of system are you running? Athlon?
<cybane> Yep
<apokryphos> k7 then
<cybane> so what did that do?
<apokryphos> That got you a specific kernel for your system
<cybane> I am going to be that is a good thing heh
<apokryphos> definitely. It's just the one for your CPU.
<apokryphos> In the same way you want the right size shoes for your feet :P
<cybane> brb
<cybane> need to reboot says the guide
<apokryphos> yup, to run with the new kernel
<Loiosh> It'll in..
<Loiosh> Oh well
<delltony> anyone here happen to run vmware?
<delltony> if so how you make winbows in it access ubuntu's filesystem?
<apokryphos> cybane: eek, I just remembered -- didn't ask if it was an *AMD* Athlon. Is it?
<cybane> it is an AMD Athlon T-Bird 1.333GHz
<apokryphos> Cool. You've got the right one then.
<apokryphos> cybane: guide for nvidia drivers is there too
<cybane> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<cybane> Does that command have to be run from the right directory?
<apokryphos> cybane: that's not the command; check back :P
<Loiosh> sudo first
<Eomys> hi
<Loiosh> That logs you in as 'root'
<cybane> I input sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and got that erroer
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> and nvidia-glx is installed?
<cybane> I get an error when i try to install nvidia-glx
<cybane> I just noticed the error too
<apokryphos> what is it?
<cybane> (Reading database ... 67375 files and directories currently installed.)
<cybane> Unpacking nvidia-glx (from .../nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu9_i386.deb) ...
<cybane> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver'
<cybane> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu9_i386.deb (--unpack):
<cybane>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<cybane> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cybane>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu9_i386.deb
<cybane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cybane> sorry
<apokryphos> cybane: use a pastebin in the future ;-)
<cybane> k
<cybane> So what should I do?
<apokryphos> Not quite sure. Problems with libGL (I have had some). But, I didn't have a problem installing that nvidia package
<apokryphos> are you using xorg?
<cybane> Nope XFree86
<cybane> I am using the basic install of Ubuntu atm
<apokryphos> Pretty sure I was using xfree on my installation of nvidia, too.
<apokryphos> hoary?
<cybane> nope 4.10
<cybane> warty I think is the name it was called
<apokryphos> yeah
<daniels> you can't install nvidia-glx and fglrx-driver at the same time
<apokryphos> It's worth upgrading ot hoary
<daniels> you need to remove fglrx-driver first
<Loiosh> apt-get-rid-of =)~
<daniels> in hoary, the only thing that's changed is the name -- xorg-driver-fglrx instead of fglrx-driver
<cr4z3d> where's the file that loads modules on boot so i can edit it?
<cybane> I guess I had the ATI drivers installed by mistake
<hawke_> cr4z3d: /etc/modules
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> I gotta go. Good luck. =)
<cr4z3d> thanks
<cr4z3d> is there a "rescue" type funtion on the ubuntu cd so i can edit that file and remove the floppy part
<cr4z3d> i looked yesterday but was unsucessful in finding one
<Loiosh> This is a lil crazy, but you could use the Live CD
<cr4z3d> would that check if i had a floppy though?
<Loiosh> nofloppy
<cr4z3d> cuz i don't have a floppy drive.. and it hangs when the modprobe checks it
<cr4z3d> which is why i'm trying to remove that part from teh modules
<hawke_> cr4z3d: "nofloppy" kernel boot parameter would be the way to go, that's not a loadable module as far as I know
<cr4z3d> where would i change the nofloppy
<cr4z3d> in the kernel
<hawke_> whoops, yes it is...
<cr4z3d> yeah floppy.ko
<cr4z3d> or something
<hawke_> yes
<hawke_> thought it was statically compiled.
<hawke_> add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist possibly
<cr4z3d> add what
<hawke_> floppy
<cr4z3d> oh no flooppy?
<hawke_> no
<hawke_> floppy
<cr4z3d> just floppy?
<cr4z3d> i don't have one though
<hawke_> blacklist is a list of modules not to load.
<cr4z3d> ooh
<cr4z3d> so go with the live cd to edit the files?
<hawke_> unless of course it's hard coded to try to load that one.
<hawke_> How long have you tried waiting for it?
<cr4z3d> hmm 5 minutes
<hawke_> k..
<Loiosh> You could do a boot with the nofloppy option, I believe.
<cr4z3d> then my cpu fan starts to like get loud.. and it gets all hot
<cr4z3d> so i turn it off
<cr4z3d> how would i change to tdo that?
<hawke_> at the grub prompt
<Loiosh> Ubuntu uses Grub, right?
<hawke_> hit esc to get a menu
<hawke_> Loiosh: yes
<cr4z3d> ok
<hawke_> then e to edit the command line
<cr4z3d> you have to hit esc pretty fast right? cuz i barely see that thing
<hawke_> then select the one that says " kernel blah blah blah" and hit e
<Loiosh> Yes, if the boot wait is too low
<hawke_> cr4z3d: it gives you 5sec
<Loiosh> Some people change theirs to 0 =)
<hawke_> and then add nofloppy to the end of that line
<Loiosh> Just start hitting esc, heh
<hawke_> Loiosh: well, by default it's 5. :-)
<Loiosh> Heheh
<olenuu1> i want modify my monitor setting in /etc/X11/XF86Config, but i cant(premission denied):(
<cr4z3d> ok i added teh nofloppy
<cr4z3d> lets see if that works
<Loiosh> Hope so, Cr =)
<cr4z3d> damn.. didn't do anything
<cr4z3d> i still get modprobe: FATAL:Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): no such device
<hawke_> cr4z3d: and it locks there?
<cr4z3d> yeah
<hawke_> cr4z3d: is that the last line you get?
<cr4z3d> yep
<hawke_> cr4z3d: try booting in 'recovery mode'...
<cr4z3d> yeah i saw that i was thinking the same thing
<cr4z3d> well i didn't get stopped yet
<cr4z3d> fuck.. same problem
<olenuu1> how i can modify my monitor refresh rate? need help
<hawke_> seems strange that it would realize that there was no floppy and then crash.
<Loiosh> Well, the problem is the floppy module is missing
<hawke_> Loiosh: No it's not
<cr4z3d> yeah
<hawke_> "no such device" means that it didn't find a floppy
<cr4z3d> why would it crash over a missing floppy
<Loiosh> Oh, yeah, sorry =)
<hawke_> Loiosh: It gives "FATAL: Module floppy not found." if the module file is missing
<Loiosh> Yeah, I read the error again, hehe
<cr4z3d> this is what i put for the kernel boot options: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda1 <ert noapic nolapic quiet splash
<cr4z3d> oh wait it didn't save teh no floppy part
<hawke_> cr4z3d: No, it doesn't save it
<cr4z3d> why not
<hawke_> you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to actually change it permanently, but since it didn't work that won't help.
<cr4z3d> oh ok
<cr4z3d> makes sense so you don't screw yourself if you change it and forget what it was before
<cybane> Could my problems with Amaerica's Army be due me not having the proper video drivers?
<goldfish> yes
<cr4z3d> hmm.. so should i try the live cd to edit /etc/module and remove the floppy part?
<hawke_> cr4z3d: If it's in /etc/modules
<hawke_> cr4z3d: but it probably isn't.
<cr4z3d> oh
<olenuu1> how i can modify monitor settings, i can use only 60 hz on 1024x768?
<hawke_> cr4z3d: It seems odd that the livecd doesn't crash when loading the floppy module
<cr4z3d> i don't know if it does
<cr4z3d> never tried it
<hawke_> cr4z3d: ...but try commenting out the "aliases block-major-2 floppy" in /etc/modprobe.d/arch/i386 and /etc/modprobe.d/arch-aliases
<cr4z3d> hmm ok
<cr4z3d> lemme write that down
<nT> hi, i am not able to run apps from a remote computer through ssh, is there any problem documented with ubuntu with this?
<mastertet> can someone tell me the command for creating debian package from source?
<nT> mastertet, if you know spanish, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/view/2021
<crazydeb8r> I need some help configuring either mozplugger or mplayerplug-in for Firefox...anyone have success setting these up?
<zazeem> hi
<zazeem> can i get help
<crazydeb8r> zazeem, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<BiggyRat> greets , I was wondering if anyone could help me get the startup.wav working in Hoary for me..
<zazeem> whats cmd to egit cfg
<zazeem> xff86 cfg
<zazeem> xf86*
<zazeem> sudo gedit/etc/x11/...?
<crazydeb8r> zazeem: what do you need to edit?
<zazeem> need to delete high resolutions
<zazeem> done it before just forgot cmd
<david> zazeem: yeah, 'sudo vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4' probably
<zazeem> vim?
<david> hit tab a couple of times for tab completion in bash
<zazeem> cant i gedt?
<david> I guess so
<zazeem> thnx
<crazydeb8r> hey david: do you know how to configure Mozplugger or mplayerplug-in?
<david> no, never heard of them, sorry
<crazydeb8r> ok
* crazydeb8r goes back to the forums...
<zazeem> isnt there a way to add video ram into the sudo vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 cfg??
<david> zazeem: I'm not sure what you're trying to do.  There are many things you have to consider when setting up a video card
<david> what's the problem?
<cybane> Anyone know a good place for Themes?
<zazeem> i get really low fps in enemy territory
<cybane> I am still using the default theme and I think I need a change
<zazeem> in windows i get 125 in ubuntu i get 25
<david> zazeem: it's probably related to OnelGL drivers missing
<david> *OpenGL
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> how do i get?
<zazeem> synaptic?
<david> what video card do you have?
<zazeem> geforce fx5200
<zazeem> 128mb ddr
<david> nvidia right?
<zazeem> ya
<david> so, on the nvidia site, there will be linux drivers to download which will give you better performance
<zazeem> ya but
<zazeem> i cant install em
<david> ...y not?
<zazeem> tried and tried previous install
<zazeem> cause xserver wouldnt stop
<zazeem> need it off apparently
<david> you can stop your Xserver and do the install from a virtual terminal
<zazeem> huh?
<david> (AKA console)
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> black screen teminal?
<david> 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' should kill X and allow you to use the "black screen terminal" yes :)
<zazeem> then how do i start x?
<zazeem> startx?
<david> you could, or: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' to get the login screen back and run a GDM managed session
<zazeem> gdm managed?
<david> yeah, just go with it for now, I gotta run
<zazeem> k tn
<zazeem> thnx
<Loiosh> It's the normal bootup screen, za =)
<david> nps
<b_> does anyone here know of a reason that the startup.wav may not work in Hoary?
<drasko> Anyone used bluefish editor? Why clicking on "View  in Browser" dont work - nothing happends?
<looksaus> is there a sane way to manually update my Gnome menu so that my changes are preserved through an upgrade process where appropriate?
<cybane> To get Doom3 to play on Linux you still need to buy the windows version correct?
<stuNNed> yes
<b_> hmmm I must be one ignore or lagging
<stuNNed> cybane: even install it one windows and copy files over
<stuNNed> one/on
<b_> on
<crazydeb8r> hey, anybody know how to get Totem to work with mozplugger?
<LJx> Ok I upgraded to latest Hoary this morning and now my computer locks up @ gdm login screen. Anybody else have same problem ?
<cybane> I do not dual boot with windows
<b_> hey annybody know why the startup.wav is not working in Hoary, or is it just my puter?
<stuNNed> cybane: dual boot here on laptop, copied files over from that
<stuNNed> cybane: via ssh
<Agrajag> stuNNed: yeah, or you COULD just copy the files from the CDs... like you're supposed to.
<stuNNed> Agrajag: oh, had no idea, sorry.
<zazeem> hi
<zazeem> i just did that tried to install nvidia drivers, and said couldnt find a kernel with cc in path
<stuNNed> cybane: see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<zazeem> wtf does that mean
<b_>  hey anybody know why the startup.wav is not working in Hoary, or is it just my puter?
<Loiosh> B: Been hearing that all morning
<bzbb> where can I get java for hoary?
<b_> yea from me cuz nobody will answer this
<Loiosh> membreya was looking for any solutions.
<darksatanic> bzbb: Install java-package, and run make-jpkg
<Tomcat_> darksatanic: That's new in hoary, right?
<bzbb> I wonder why it wants fakeroot
<darksatanic> Tomcat_: Umm... It may be.
<darksatanic> bzbb: It creates a package, which has root-owned files in it, so if you try to create the package as a user, the files can't be created with the right uids.
<bzbb> ah
<spiral> re
<Tomcat_> darksatanic: No, warty has it already. :)
<b_> If it is possible, could anyone, ANYONE, answer me one simple question:  Has anyone here noticed that startup.wav isn't working in Hoary, or is it just my computer...without an answer I leave Ubuntu and back to a friendlier distro, THANKS
<hawke_> b_: Good luck finding a friendlier distro.
<hawke_> b_: And I have not noticed that startup.wav isn't working.
<hawke_> b_: But I don't really pay attention to that.
<bzbb> b_, if you want friendlier, run warty
<bzbb> darksatanic, what is the path I feed make-jpkg?
<b_> Hawk thanks for answering, that is all I wanted...I asked nicely about 20 times and was mysteriously ignored
<Tomcat_> b_: Happens.
<zazeem> how do i enable the nvidia cfg??
<crazydeb8r> b_: Not everyone here knows what they are doing you know...
<hawke_> b_: Sorry, I would have answered earlier but I did not catch it.
<[Zenith] > Can anyone help me to get my ESS ISA soundcard working?
<zazeem> how do i enable the nvidia cfg??
<b_> Thank you for the answers
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : ESS Maestro?
<[Zenith] > Yes
<[Zenith] > Think so..
<b_> sorry I got frustrated...I asked about 20 times this morning
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : That's what I have on my puter...what's the issue?
<zazeem> how do i enable the nvidia cfg??
<hawke_> b_: If I had to guess it would be that it's due to the player trying to use esound before esound has been started.
<hawke_> b_: But I know little about the gnome startup process.
<[Zenith] > I dont think the card is even being recogniced
<b_> same with me, I know little about gnome and trying to learn being versed in kde
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : open a console and type lsmod and look for "snd" in the left column, then look across to the right of it and tell me if anything is listed...
<b_> zazeem: "nvidia-config enable"
<bzbb> hmk
<[Zenith] > I thougth my card was ESS, but when I opend my computer, it'r printet Creative at the chips =)
<bzbb> it seems I already have java install, its just that firefox doen't know
<b_> zazeem: "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<b_> oops
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : So perhaps it's soundblaster based?
<[Zenith] > crazydeb8r, "snd" is not listed in the left column... And my soundcard is probably a Creative ISA card
<[Zenith] > crazydeb8r, perhaps...
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : hmm, okay. If it was a ESS card it would have to load a few modules that you'd see.
<[Zenith] > crazydeb8r, Ok.. Do you know how to get the Creative card working?
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : Not off hand, but let me look really quick and see what I can do
<[Zenith] > crazydeb8r, Sounds good =) Take your time.. Thanx so far for your help
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : Go to computer, system configuration, and then device manager
<crazydeb8r> [Zenith] : is there a soundcard listed?
<[Zenith] > crazydeb8r, I dont think so.. Nothing there with the name creative or sound =)
<crazydeb8r> hm
<crazydeb8r> I'm not really sure.
<crazydeb8r> check the forums and the wiki I guess
<crazydeb8r> Unfortunately I'm not that great at this yet ;-)
<[Zenith] > Ok.. Thanx anyway.. I'll do some googling =)
<crazydeb8r> :-) alright. Good Luck
<[Zenith] > I'll need it =)
<Vilijo> how do I know if: The real-time clock function must be compiled into your Linux kernel.
<Vilijo> I have done that, or how to check/do it?
<zzyber> how do i start a program as a service in ubuntu? The program is a streaming server and its located in my path (usr/bin)
<Echylo> how do you make xchat auto load a script?
<Echylo> ??
<Vilijo> Hey how do I check this real-time clock thing? he real-time clock function must be compiled into your Linux kernel
<brk3> hi, im just having this small problem. sometimes may sound device seems to get blocked and i have to reboot before i can get sound on xine or listen to music etc. Sometimes its like this on boot and i have to reboot to make it work.. anyone know what might be using the device and how i could unblock it without having to reboot?
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm trying to save a file via sftp (mounted through Nautilus) in Gedit but its only coming up as readonly, any ideas?
<brk3> Kirsch: change permissions?
<mjr> Kirsch, add gnome-vfs write support to gedit. That's about it for suggestions.
<brk3> anyone know how i can find out whats blocking my sound device..?
<Kirsch> mjr: ?
<Echylo> how do you make xchat auto load a script? a perl one
<Kirsch> brk3: i know i have perms
<brk3> Kirsch: ok, sorry
<Kirsch> brk3: its ok, only trying to help :-)
<Kirsch> mjr: what do u mean?
<Jug_> does ubuntu have xmms?
<crazydeb8r> Jug_, you can get it
<hawke_> Jug_: Yes
<hawke_> Jug_: Though IMO beep-media-player is better.
<crazydeb8r> Jug_: Jus topen synaptic, search for XMMS and there you go
<hawke_> Echylo: Put it in your .xchat
<Jug_> bmp is pure crap :)
<Echylo> owke
<Echylo> thanks mate
<Echylo> you help me too much ;)
<hawke_> Jug_: A year or so ago, I'd have agreed
<hawke_> Echylo: .xchat2 rather
<Echylo> yeh I know :)
<Jug_> well I searched xmms with apt-cache and it only showed some plugins
<Jug_> well xmms2 rox
<crazydeb8r> hey, stupid question...What is the marillat repository?
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Google for "marillat"
<crazydeb8r> and should I be using those packages?
<Jug_> and should I be able to play mp3s with totem?
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: It should be the first result
<Echylo> there are no stupid questions
<brk3> Jug_: use amarok!
<hawke_> Jug_: You might have to install gstreamer-mad
<crazydeb8r> hawke, thanks.
<Jug_> well I tried installin gstreamer-mad but it's broken :)
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: And yes, the marillat stuff seems to be fine in Ubuntu
<Jug_> it depens on some libs that couldnt be installed
<brk3> Jug_: did you try compiling it from source?
<hawke_> Jug_: It shouldn't, I have it installed here..
<crazydeb8r> hawke: someone told me not to use non ubuntu backported stuff, etc...but everyone seems to use this stuff anyway...is it really safe?
<Jug_> well no I didnt try compiling from source..
<Echylo> k that works thanks hawke
<Jug_> I tought ubuntu would have some working mp3 player
<tyche> I don't know that the mp3 codec is 'legal' or is that the windows media?
<Kirsch> Jug_: no, u have to install the RestrictedCodecs
<Kirsch> check the wiki
<crazydeb8r> Jug_: I got gstreamer_mad last night, worked fine
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: I think it's safe.
<Loiosh> None are, tyche =)
<brk3> Jug_: totem should play them if you get gstreamer-mad from the res[pitories
<crazydeb8r> thanks hawke
<Kirsch> yea, thats the name of it gstreamer
<Jug_> well I cant get the gstreamer-mad installed
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: I find that it's only really unsafe if the functionality is there already in Ubuntu
<Loiosh> MP3 is a licensed format.
<Kirsch> Jug_: try "sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad" in prompt
<tyche> Loiosh: They no like us? =)
<Kirsch> Jug_: make sure u aded the universe repositories
<Jug_> Kirsch: well that's exactly what I'm doing
<Kirsch> ok
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: So do I want stable or unstable...?
<tyche> Loiosh: How does Winamp/iTunes, etc get away with it? Permissions?
<Jug_> it says it depends on some id3 libs or whatever
<Loiosh> Well, if a software developer wants to offer mp3 support (WinAMP) they have to pay for the right to license the decoding engine.
<Jug_> and those cant be installed
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: unstable if hoary, possibly testing if warty.
<Kirsch> tyche: it can't be exported to some countries
<Loiosh> So they pay a hefty yearly fee to the Franhoffer (sp) institute.
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: I'm warty...so testing would be best?
<brk3> Jug_: i think they'l have it sorted for the next realease
<hawke_> CraHan: Yeah, probably.
<hawke_> er
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: yeah
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: If there's conflicts, try unstable instead.
<Libby_> hey
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: Alright, thanks
<Jug_> well I guess I need to install xmms from source them
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: Worked like a dream, solved my problem. Props.
<Kirsch> mjr: what do u mean by the gnome-vfs?
<Jug_> oh great, I cant even get gtk/glib development files
<Jug_> should I install those from source too? :)
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Awesome
<hawke_> Jug_: Those should be in there
<hawke_> Jug_: libglib???-dev
<hawke_> and libgtk???-dev
<hawke_> Jug_: xmms is in main...
<hawke_> Jug_: as is libgtk-dev
<kroon> Anyone know of a good site explaining how to create your own .deb-packages ?
<hawke_> kroon: the debian packagers guide is pretty good
<kroon> hawke_, you got a url for that ? Google doesnt wanna give something useful
<hawke_> kroon: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<kroon> hawke_, thanks
<elvirolo> hi all!
<Echylo> how do you create a alias in ubuntu?
<Echylo> like making a shortcut for example sudo gedit
<LinuxJones> Echylo, desktop shortcut or console shortcut ?
<Echylo> console
<Jug_> yes gtk/glib development files are there but I cant install those
<LinuxJones> Echylo, in your home directory there is a file called .bashrc look in there for some aliases
<Echylo> ow
<rapha> Echylo, "alias gedit="sudo gedit""
<Echylo> thanks
<Echylo> not gedit ;)
<Echylo> sgedit
<rapha> Echylo, without the outer quotation marks. Add that to ~/.bashrc
<Echylo> k thanks
<rapha> np
<ebrandonwhite> quick question: Anyone have trouble logging on to sites like Ebay, Gmail through Firefox on Ubuntu?
<rapha> ebrandonwhite: Quick answer: No.
<Echylo> I just made a shortcut for sudo apt-get install
<Loiosh> You have jscript enabled, Ebran?
<ebrandonwhite> heh
<Echylo> getin
<StoffBox-Steve_> Dito, no ebrandonwhite
<ebrandonwhite> yeah
<gardion> how easy is it to set up flash/ quicktime/ real audio plugins in ubuntu?
<ebrandonwhite> Loiosh: yes
<LinuxJones> gardion, quite easy >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<ebrandonwhite> gardion: flash was really easy
<gardion> I know but I've found quicktime to be harder at least on pure debian.
<LinuxJones> gardion, w32codec package can play quicktime
<crazydeb8r> what do you all use for browser integration?
<gardion> LinuxJoines: My issue on pure debian was that often voice in quicktime plugins would often be out of sync with video if you didn't do full size video.  It works fine on mepis but they use mplayer.
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: I don't, I hate browser integration
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: How do you watch streaming video then?
<statico> we open up mplayer or totem and punch in the URL.
<meuserj|work> crazydeb8r, I usually use mozilla-mplayer plugin
<statico> or that.
<crazydeb8r> *sigh*
<crazydeb8r> Alrighty.
<gardion> I'll try that.
<crazydeb8r> Looks like punching in the urls is the way to go
<crazydeb8r> because the mplayer plugin is sloppy
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Callouts to mplayer or totem or such...
<meuserj|work> crazydeb8r, try the latest one on their website... it is newer the the one in hoary or warty, and it is a big improvement
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: The program just needs to accept urls or temporary files, I don't care if it plays in the browser.  And in fact prefer that it doesn't.
<crazydeb8r> meuserj|work: I'm trying to avoid compiling
<elvirolo> I've got a strange problem : I have an ATI Radeon 7500 card (with the Free drivers) and running RTCW : ET on my ubuntu hoary box seems to be very clunky although it used to work fine with mandrake 10.0 ... is it the change from XFree86 to X.org which makes the difference ?
<meuserj|work> well... they provide binary RPMs that can be converted to debs using alien...
<crazydeb8r> I'll just wait for now.
<crazydeb8r> I can make it work using totem.
<larsrohdin> hi, im trying to understand GTK... what files do i need to use it? im running fluxbox right now.
<larsrohdin> anyone here today?
<meuserj|work> larsrohdin, what do you mean "use" it?  Write programs that use GTK?  Run GTK programs??
<larsrohdin> meuserj|work, i mean to change themes and such...
<meuserj|work> larsrohdin, and you don't have GNOME installed?
<[AngryCl] > how do I get a list of process's?
<[AngryCl] > because kvirc seems to have dissapeared
<larsrohdin> [AngryCl] , ps axl
<[AngryCl] > ty
<kent> lamont, gnome-theme-manager will change themes, but it needs gnome installed
<larsrohdin> meuserj|work, yes i have, but im using fluxbox... do i have to use gnome?
<meuserj|work> no, just run gnome-theme-manager
<cybane> WOOT! I have an in-person interview tomorrow!!!
<cybane> well maybe tormorrow I think it will be tomorrow
<larsrohdin> meuserj|work, but isn't there a way to use it without gnome?
<larsrohdin> cybane, interview with who?
<[AngryCl] > :D
<meuserj|work> well.. I beleive there are some gtk only theme selectors out there.. but I can't recall any off the top of my head
<cybane> Company name is Cardinal Health http://www.cardinal.com/
<crazydeb8r> cybane: In columbus Ohio?
<cybane> Yeah
<larsrohdin> meuserj|work, ok ill try it out...
<crazydeb8r> cybane: I live in Dublin yo!
<cybane> SUP!
<cybane> I live 20mi north of columbus in a town named Marengo
<crazydeb8r> Good company, good luck with the interview!
<crazydeb8r> yeah, I know where that is!
<cybane> It is for Tech Support Help Desk Call Center deal
<crazydeb8r> I'm at College now...but it's still my home
<crazydeb8r> they have a good tech support team I hear
<ffffff> Can i setup the network when iam inside ubuntu? Or do i have to do it under the install?
<cybane> My brother works @ OCLC and my father works for Verizon Wireless whole damn family is working in Dublin about
<crazydeb8r> heh
<crazydeb8r> nice.
<crazydeb8r> I went to Coffman High School - it's like 4 minutes away
<crazydeb8r> you can see the stadium from the parking lot of cardinal
<ffffff> School sucks
<Levander> Anybody know what the hot key is to get to the firefox search bar?  Using Warty with FF 0.93.
<cybane> Well I made a good impression with them on the phone and they want to see me for a F2F interview
<crazydeb8r> that's awesome. Good luck man
<ffffff> Can i setup the network when iam inside ubuntu? Or do i have to do it under the install?
<meuserj|work> ffffff, use network-admin
<cybane> Go figure they want me for Windows Tech Support too
<Levander> ffffff, Computer -> Networking menu
<cybane> Right when I give up using the OS I get a job supporting it lol
<ffffff> ok thanks.
<crazydeb8r> I just gave it up too
<crazydeb8r> but I work for ITS here at school, so it never really goes away
<cybane> I did 4 years of tech support for my College's Computer Sevices center so I know how really stupid and professors can break their stuff
<Levander> come on, nobody know the hot key to get to the search bar in firefox, this should be an easy one
<crazydeb8r> Levander, ctrl l or ctrl k
<crazydeb8r> can't remember
<cybane> When I was at school they did a migration from Win98 to Win2k and everyone decided to get new computers with WinXP so I got Win2k and XP
<Levander> crazydeb8r, yeah, ctrl k is what the docs says, it's never worked for me though
<crazydeb8r> ours is worse: Our wireless won't accept anything configured as a repeater...so nothing expect windows XP works on the network
<cybane> Thanks to the ACM's .NET dev package I got both OSes for free Pro versions too
<Levander> ctrl l does work to get to the location bar
<crazydeb8r> Levander: workign for me right now...
<Levander> just figured out, ctrl k does a line kill like in emacs when you are on the location bar.
<crazydeb8r> whoa.
<Levander> crazy, u r using FF 0.93, the default in Warty?
<crazydeb8r> oh, dude.
<crazydeb8r> no, I am using the backported 1.0
<Levander> crazy, okay, thanks for trying, i appreciate it
<crazydeb8r> update it from the http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ repository
<crazydeb8r> it's worth the upgrade unless you have a specific reason not to
<crazydeb8r> and ctrl k works, so does backspace to go back a page
<crazydeb8r> which is uber handy
<Levander> if i add the backports repository, when I try to install hoary when it's released, will firefox be installed from backports or from canonical?
<crazydeb8r> just remove the backport repository before you update
<Levander> that's why i haven't used backports yet, don't know how using other repositories is gonna mess thigns up later
<crazydeb8r> that's my plan
<Xappe> backports can be a drag when it comes to dist-upgrading to another version
<Levander> yeah crazy, that's prolly what I'll do.  I guess no real sense waiting a month or so for hoary just to get some of the hotkey in FF working
<Levander> xappe, how can it be a drag? that's what I'm worried about
<mcphail> Levander: why not just use FF from the mozilla site?
<Xappe> i don't really know how, but I guess it's about package conflicts and so on
<crazydeb8r> mcphail: the backport is checked against ubuntu I guess.
<Levander> mcphail, talk about screwing up my installation!  the mozilla site doesn't integrate at all with ubuntu installs
<mcphail> Levander: yes it does. That's what i use
<Levander> xappe, yeah, wish i could find a good article on it, i've looked
<crazydeb8r> mcphail: mm...for now.
<Levander> mcphail, yes, it'll run
<crazydeb8r> then your install goes poot.
<Spug> Does anyone but me need to have read access to my home folder, or can I chmod it so only I can access it?
<Levander> but, you'll always have those files out there
<mcphail> crazydeb8r: no it doesn't
<Xappe> Levander, there are som guides about how to deal with backports on the forum
<Xappe> *some
<Levander> spug, u can chmod it, lots od
<Levander> do*
<Spug> OK, thanks :)
<cybane> Anyone out there use a Mac?
<Levander> xappe, cool, i'll do a search for "backports guides" to try to find them
<Slackman> cybane: i do
<crazydeb8r> hey anyone got .mov files to work properly in totem?
<crazydeb8r> I can't get sound
<Slackman> cybane: currently on an  ibook now
<crazydeb8r> and I get a "error: null" thing when I try
<Xappe> Levander, search for just "backports"...that would do I guess
<Levander> mcphail, the whole point of apt is to keep up with all what files are installed, sometimes you gotta, but if you don't have to, is better not to
<cybane> How do you like it as an alternative to Windows?
<mcphail> Levander: sudo cp /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox9; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /path/to/my/firefox
<Slackman> cybane: not sure what you mean? i'm running ubuntu with kde
<mcphail> Levander: 1.0.1 is out with security fixes
<Slackman> cybane: you talking about osx?
<Levander> mcphail, that doesn't keep track of what files u have on your file system though
<ebrandonwhite> slackman: How was the kde config...did it go well?
<Levander> it's fine if u wanna be running the latest version of something
<mcphail> Levander: but your browser should be as up to date as possible
<Levander> just be aware that your losing management of this files via apt
<mcphail> Levander: phishing etc
<Slackman> ebrandonwhite: sensational...flawless
<Levander> mcphail, yeah, just be aware
<Levander> is fine if that's important to u to do that
<mcphail> Levander: just copy firefox9 back if you want to apt
<Slackman> ebrandonwhite: had to use hoary though...and pbbuttonsd is b0rked
<spectrum> hi, I try kino and it end with "Segementation fault", kdevelop end with this reason too, have anybody the same problem?
<ebrandonwhite> slackman: I have considered using kde but had never really used gnome so I wanted to give it a try
<cybane> I am probably going to switch to FVWM2 when I get a better knowledge of Linux
<Levander> mcphail, i see what u saying, maybe that's as safe as it can be
<crazydeb8r> Does anyone know how to get the w32codecs pack from APT?
<Echylo> I have  aprob
<Levander> mcphail, i'd rather just stay with the last released stable version of firefox via ubuntu
<Echylo> xine hangs
<Echylo> and I can't kill it through "top"
<Slackman> ebrandonwhite: well yeh, if you decide to use KDE it works great. :)
<Levander> they're suppose to do any necessary security fixes and make them available
<mcphail> Levander: the last stable release has multiple vulnerabilities
<Levander> mcphail, they haven't been doing security updates for it??
<bascule> Echylo: killall -15 gxine/xine
<bascule> if not
<bascule> Echylo: killall -9 gxine/xine
<ebrandonwhite> Slackman: Sweet
<Echylo> and where do I need to type that?
<crazydeb8r> Levander: if you get the 1.0 backport, it's fine
<mcphail> Levander: nope. 1.0.1 is just out. I didn't find the security fixes from 1.0 in the warty version
<MaxeyPad> I'm using XMMS on gnome.  When I address file via the smb protocol (ie smb://box/share/file.mp3) xmms does not know how to resolve the path properly.  Is there a way to give xmms support for that without mounting the files on the filesystem?
<Levander> mcphail, but ubuntu is supposed to be making security fixes, or at least making them available for the version they have released, which is 0.93
<Levander> so they could do 0.93.1 or something for a security fix
<Levander> instead of bumping it to 0.94
<mcphail> Levander: mozilla rarely issue patches - just full upgrades. It's long been an issue
<kent> MaxeyPad, xmms uses old gtk+ 1.2 libraries. It does not know how to handle smb://   protocols, i think
<Levander> mcphail, interesting, thanks for the info
<MaxeyPad> I see
<Levander> i'll keep my eye on it
<mcphail> Levander: I always try to use the latest browser, regardless of distro
<Levander> mcphail, maybe they'll start, w the 1.0.1 release instead of a 1.1 release though
<Levander> maybe they just did that because until now, everything was beta
<mcphail> Levander: it's been the same for the full mozilla suite
<Levander> mcphail, o i c
<Levander> mcphail, not good news
<kent> MaxeyPad, have you tried beep media player (it uses newer gnome, but perhaps not gnome-vfs, which i think is needed.)  rhythmbox, muine might be programs that handles it better
<mcphail> no
<mcphail> Levander: they've released x.x.1 updates before
<Levander> mcphail, for security fixes?
<mcphail> yes
<Echylo> I'm bored
<Levander> mcphail, how often they drop support for a release then?
<Echylo> give me something to do
<mcphail> who - mozilla?
<Levander> mcphail, yeah, now u make it sound like they r doing security fixes, wondering how long till they just stop doing the security fixes for a release
<Sionide> boh
<Sionide> evening all
<[neo] > anyone use realtek advanced sound (intel 915 onboard sound card)?
<MrKeuner> hi, After dist-upgrading a strict warty, xserver started booting in 640X480 resolution. x.log tells me that the settings that it was using successfully, before the upgrade are out of synch. What can be the problem?
<crazydeb8r> Echylo: Can you help me with codecs?
<HawoK> hi there... my computer crashed time ago (nothing new =P, I'm used to it).. but synaptic was running
<Echylo> damn I'm not bored anymore
<Echylo> :p
<crazydeb8r> haha
<Echylo> sure
<Echylo> tell me
<HawoK> and it was installing a lot o' stuff
<mcphail> Levander:  the security fixes form the bulk of each release
<Levander> neo, sounds like a forums question, u'd be very luck to find someone in here with exact same sound card
<crazydeb8r> Echylo, alright, I want to play a .mov file, but can't get sound
<Levander> mcphail, i c, but i gotta go
<crazydeb8r> I want to play it back in Totem
<Levander> see yall later
<crazydeb8r> perfect, crystal picture
<crazydeb8r> no sound
<HawoK> now, something has been installed, something has not..
<mcphail> bye
<drEwan> Please some one help, I have some problems setting Up the Router...
<HawoK> there is something like "resume"?
<cr4z3d> wow i still can't get ubuntu to boot.. it always freezes at modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device
<cr4z3d> any ideas?
<[neo] > Levander: thanks. I havn't actually installed ubuntu yet but trying to find out if my sound will work.
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> you have win32 codecs?
<crazydeb8r> no
<crazydeb8r> is there a deb package for those?
<Echylo> wait
<Echylo> I'll check
<crazydeb8r> kk
<Echylo> hmm mov
<Echylo> short for?
<crazydeb8r> quicktime
<drEwan> Anyone, help? I cannot share my Cable Modem Internet Connection to the other Client..
<Echylo> have you installed the libquicktime?
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: It's on marillat
<Echylo> what is marillaT?
<crazydeb8r> it's a repository
<hawke_> Echylo: apt-get repository
<Echylo> with which software on it?
<hawke_> Echylo: containing video stuff...mplayer, w32codecs, avi stuff, dvd decoder stuff...
<crazydeb8r> lots of stuff it seems, use the testing repository if you have warty
<Echylo> site site? :p
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: Do I want the w32codecs?
<hawke_> Echylo: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: You might...
<cr4z3d> i'm just going to let my laptop sit and see if it ever goes
<cr4z3d> anyone think it'll go
<[neo] > I just downloaded and burned Warty Warthog. I understand there's a more recent version. Recommendations? (My first install.)
<cr4z3d> wait there's a newer version?
<cr4z3d> what's the new one
<mcphail> [neo] : warty is fine. Hoary isn't officially released yet
<[neo] > mcphail: Thanks. Hoary is in testing?
<mcphail> yes
<mcphail> ?April release?
<cr4z3d> what's the newest ubuntu version
<cr4z3d> what's the "jigit" version
<cr4z3d> and "warty"
<liberion> hey guys i just bought a xpc shuttle with an amd sampron 2400 everything works but the sound i think its some realtech driver but i dont know the name of the module
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: I can't get the marillat server to work, won't update the repository
<liberion> Realtek ALC 650 soundcard not detected so anyone know the name of the module?
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Did you look at that website?
<crazydeb8r> yes
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: It has a list of the repositories on it..
<drEwan> First of all, I have a Question, Is someone here a GURU?
<crazydeb8r> it can't retrieve the packages list
<drEwan> I don't know who to ask?
<darksatanic> drEwan: Just ask the question. If someone knows the answer, they'll tell you.
<Ubuntian> hello all
<drEwan> ok, I have some problems sharing Internet Connection, on my "server" I have Cable modem with DHCP, and a second eth1 with Static IP...   how do I route that, so the second client which is 192.168.0.2 can acces Internet?
<solarwinds> Hello all, I would like to build web site , But I am looking for a good application for that, any recommdation ???
<jono> anyone here in the UK?
<darksatanic> jono: Me? :)
<Ubuntian> the X-chat window looks great
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: What did you put as your sources.list line?
<solarwinds> please help...
<jono> darksatanic, I am looking for any ubuntu people who would like to run an ubuntu stand at lugradio live in the uk
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: I put it in synaptic...
<jono> jdub, ping
<_4strO|zZZzz> bn all
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: I'll try editing the sources.list
<Ubuntian> is there a GUI to mount a partition in Ubuntu, can't see it...
<Ubuntian> ?
<mcphail> Ubuntian: I don't think so. Easy enough to set up a script to do this, though
<Ubuntian> thanks mcphail
<mcphail> Ubuntian: put it in .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and it'll be available on right-clicking desktop
<Brunellus> hello world
<Echylo> how can you configure ur webcam in ubuntu?
<Echylo> print "hello world"
<Echylo> echo("hello world")
<Echylo> printf("hello world")
<Echylo> :p
* Brunellus nods.
<Brunellus> anybody know how to get CDDB up and running on ubuntu warty?
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: Fixed it, thanks
<Brunellus> gnome-cd plays fine;  I'd just like to be able to get the ID tags for all my CDs and whatnot
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: cool
<Frafraxy> hi
<Ubuntian> echylo mine was detected automatically when i launched gnomemeeting, did u try that?
<Frafraxy> for burn an audio cd from any mp3 files?
<Echylo> ow let me try
<hawke_> Frafraxy: Error parsing statement.
<Spug> What would I need to do to print in Linux? CUPS?
<Frafraxy> excuse me
<Brunellus> well, ripping is the next step
<hawke_> Spug: yes
<Frafraxy> i must to burn an audio cd
<Frafraxy> using some mp3 files
<Echylo> nope
<Echylo> not here
<Echylo> a logitech quickcam
<Spug> So what would I do, roughly speaking? Enable cups, then blah blah?
<Ubuntian> gnomemeeting: edit/preference/audiodevices
<Ubuntian> maybe
<mcphail> Frafraxy: not tried this on Ubuntu. Does nautilus burn:/// do what you need?
<Ubuntian> i mean videodevices
<Frafraxy> mcphail, i must create an audio cd with some mp3
<mcphail> Frafraxy: yes, but the nautilus burner might do this as above. I'm just not sure if it will convert the mp3 to audio, or just write plain mp3 data. Try it and see
<Frafraxy> k
<Frafraxy> thanks
<INRSboy> hi everyone, can some one tell me how to add some desktop on gnome ?
<Spug> hawke_: What would I need to do, roughly speaking, to use cups to print?
<cr4z3d> ahh.. can anyone help me.. this thing is really pissing me off.. there has to be a way to skip the floppy check so i don't hang..
<Spug> CTRL + C? :P
<Ubuntian> u can disable the floppy in your bios i think
<cr4z3d> would that really work?
<cr4z3d> i don't have a floppy to begin with
<markuman> hello...what is "dd" and "losetup" ???
<cr4z3d> and it's on a laptop
<cr4z3d> so there is no bios option
<cr4z3d> for floppy
<kent> cr4z3d, floppycheck? if ubuntu tries to load a module for the floppy blacklist it in hotplug, it might work
<cr4z3d> how would i do that
<cr4z3d> cuz i can't even get it to boot
<cr4z3d> it freezes there everytime
<kent> cr4z3d, wait and il check.
<cr4z3d> ok
<kent> cr4z3d, /etc/hotplug/blacklist     edit that file and enter "floppy" there (i think thats the name of the module).  that way atleast hotplug wont load the module. Im not sure if there is a better way to disable the load of that module
<Echylo> how cool is gdesklets?
<Echylo> and cpu usage?
<zenrox> Echylo, if you dont have a fast pc its use less
<Echylo> damned
<meuserj|work> Echylo, yeah... it's pretty CPU heavy
<cr4z3d> ok but how would i go about editing it without being able to boot?
<meuserj|work> Echylo, very pretty... but SLOW
<Ubuntian> so your webcam Echylo works?
<Echylo> no
<zenrox> even for a 2ghz system
<Echylo> damn
<Echylo> I have a pentium 2 433 mhz
<Echylo> :D
<Echylo> mmx
<crazydeb8r> woot mmx
<zenrox> cant on that
<Echylo> that's an important detail
<crazydeb8r> preach it!
<zenrox> lol
<Echylo> even call of duty & rollercoaster tycoon 3 works here
<Ubuntian> Echylo:did u try the edit/preferences/videodevices in gnomemeeting?
<Echylo> no
<kent> cr4z3d, when you boot, can you get grub to stop with esc or something. So that you can choose kernel etc. Then do linux init=/bin/bash  (Linux is the name of the kernel to use,  enter the name of your kernel, it should probably be named on the prompt so you can see the name..)
<zenrox> i havent tried rrt3 (rail road tycoon 3"
<crazydeb8r> mmm mmx
<Echylo> will gaim ever support webcams?
<Echylo> what do you have with mmx?
<zenrox> Echylo,  maby in 3-4 years
<durin42> Echylo: gaim-vv
<crazydeb8r> I have the exact same processor in a server at home
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> what durin42?
<cr4z3d> so i get in and go to edit and then find the kernel one and i replace it with linux init=/bin/bash
<cr4z3d> ?
* HawoK is away: G
<durin42> Echylo: look up gaim-vv
<Echylo> and that is?
<durin42> Echylo: a friendly fork of gaim to add voice/video features
<Echylo> ok
<AngryClip> does anyone know how I can change the default sound card used by gnome? but then to revert to another one if the first is not present?
<Echylo> yay
<Echylo> gdesklets doesn't even run
<Echylo> looks like it has problem with
<Echylo> /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarni ng: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<Echylo>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<meuserj|work> Echylo, no.. that's just a warning
<crazydeb8r> whee w32codecs!
<Echylo> but it doesn't run :)
<kent> cr4z3d, hmm, sorry. I was thinking about how i did it a long time ago. Cant you choose recovery mode when the computer starts? The thing i was talking about was that when it starts, atleast some years ago you could specify init=/bin/bash as an option on boot.
<Echylo> or my pc is too slow :p:p
<crazydeb8r> mmm, think of w32codecs on an MMX processor :-P
<meuserj|work> Echylo, you running warty or hoary?
<Echylo> warty
<cr4z3d> there is a recovery options but the thing is it hits the same problem
<Echylo> stop about the MMX :P
<Echylo> freak
<meuserj|work> Echylo, when gdesklets runs, it doesn't show anything until you actually add a gdesklet display
<cr4z3d> right after starting hotplug subsystem
<crazydeb8r> *sigh* alright.
<durin42> crazydeb8r: STFU...I don't even live in this channel and it's old
<Echylo> and how you add?
<cr4z3d> the first one it trys is floppy and it hangs
<kent> cr4z3d, ok. You could try do download the live cd (burn it from another computer?) and from that cd you could edit the file on the computer.
<meuserj|work> Echylo, go to /usr/share/gdesklets and find a .display file and run "gdesklets filename.display"
<crazydeb8r> durin42: you could've just said that to me, no need to publicly embarass me since you're three feet away :-P
<cr4z3d> tried taht too
<cr4z3d> didn't load
<Echylo> oow ok
<kent> cr4z3d, the cd did not boot correctly?
<cr4z3d> nope
<meuserj|work> the gdesklets version in hoary is much nicer... gui for adding displays and everything.
<cr4z3d> it went to a blank screen
<cr4z3d> and just stopped
<kent> cr4z3d, strange. I have no floppy and have no problems at all by the way.
<cr4z3d> hmm are you useing a laptop?
<kent> cr4z3d, no, but should that matter?
<Loiosh> Yeah, Cr, that error will happen on a laptop
<cr4z3d> i don't know.. it seems others have the same problem on the ubuntu forum but no one has an answer
<Loiosh> You need to use the fb command
<cr4z3d> the fb command?
<cr4z3d> what's that
<Loiosh> ubuntu fb1024x768
<Loiosh> For a laptop
<cr4z3d> wait what exactly do you mean
<Loiosh> I had that problem last week.
<Loiosh> For the Ubuntu live CD
<cr4z3d> oh no i'm trying to do the non live cd
<Loiosh> Oh ok, I thought you tried it and it crashed too =)
<cr4z3d> well it did
<cr4z3d> the live did
<cr4z3d> and so did the install version
<Echylo> is there any other way to brighten up your desktop
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> without much cpu usage?
<Loiosh> Yeah, the live one you have to go to the submenu and select the fb command.
<Echylo> heey
<Echylo> medebelg
<Echylo> :p
<Loiosh> Otherwise it'll halt on a blank screen (it's trying to poke the video memory)
<cr4z3d> hmm yeah that's waht i got
<cr4z3d> i'll try and use the live to edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist  to add floppy to it and maybe i can actually get it to boot yay
<AndyR> lo all
<Loiosh> Yeah, if not, try a knoppix cd =)
<Loiosh> Same command though, knoppix fb1024x768, hehe
<crazydeb8r> hey hawke_: That codec pack solved my problems.
<cr4z3d> i have knoppix cd already good
<cr4z3d> i could do that
<Loiosh> Yeah, then you can mount the hd if you need to
* Echylo is booored
<Harti> nabend
<calamari> hi
<Harti> german here?
<cr4z3d> Loiosh: how do i get to the console in knoppix
<jbailey> Harti: Try #ubuntu-de
<calamari> just been to the #apache room.. they claim ubuntu's apache2 is broken.. how can I fix it so that I don't have to use apache2-default?
<Echylo> U don't have to use that
<Harti> thx
<Echylo> u just change default directory
<calamari> Echylo: how?
<Loiosh> Oh
<Loiosh> Sorry Cr
<cr4z3d> nm got that now how do i mount stuff again.. i completly forget
<Loiosh> If I remember correctly there's an icon on the quick start pbar
<Loiosh> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<calamari> Echylo: I just searched my hard drive for containing text "apache2-default" and it didn't find it.. so I'm really not sure where to change it
<elvirolo> how all, anyone having sound problems with the latest updates of hoary?
<cr4z3d> thanks
<elvirolo> hi*
<Loiosh> np =)
<Loiosh> Startup wave file not working, elvi?
<selinium_> Hi guys, just upgraded to hoary, but it seems to be ignoring my graphics card ie 640x480 any help gratefully recieved
<erlend_> damn. why can't i apt-get the linux-headers-2.6.10-3 .. only linux-headers-2.6.10-4 exists. and i am using the -3 kernel, since -4 is making gnome freeze
<calamari> anyone here using apache?
<Echylo> I did
<Echylo> shoot
<selinium_> I did
<Echylo> no I did :p
<selinium_> no, me, me!
<Echylo> pick me! pick me
<erlend_> does it matter ? can i build a module using headers-2.6.10-4 when i use the 2.6.10-3 kernel ? i couldn't load the module ...
* selinium_ shuffles infront of Echylo
<calamari> "<Echylo> u just change default directory"  can anyone elaborate on this?
<Echylo> selinium will
<cr4z3d> ok i edited the blacklist and added floppy.. but now it just hangs at starting hotplug subsystem.. ahh wtf..
<tuxdisciple> Right, quick question... is there any 'gentooish' mechanism to handle config file differences interactively when I update a package that has config files I've changed?
<calamari> did I say something wrong?  I'n not trying to be annoying
<calamari> Here is what I got from #apache: "<fajita> apache2-default is located in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default or a broken configuration shipped by Ubuntu Linux"
* selinium_ shuffles behind Echylo looking sheepish
<Loiosh> Aww, Cr =(
<Echylo> no you didn't calamir
<Echylo> but I go asleep
<Echylo> gnight everyone :)
<Echylo> have fun
<Loiosh> You could disable USB. That's what hotplug is doing. It handles USB/firewire
<Echylo> and remember!
<Echylo> do it safe
<Loiosh> Byebye Ech
<cr4z3d> wouldn't i need usb
<cr4z3d> for my touchpad thing laptop mouse
<Loiosh> I don't know how to debug start up thingies =(
<cr4z3d> oh
<Loiosh> This was my first attempt to try linux again after 7 years of avoiding it =) You might want to hang around though, cr. There are people who know a -lot- more who come here in the evening
<cr4z3d> ok
<Brunellus> h'm.
<Brunellus> I can't seem to get cddb data at all
<Loevborg> when I use the "nvidia" driver in lieu of "nv" in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in hoary, I only get the nvidia logo, but I don't get any further. known issue?
<Loiosh> Your message log state a failure when you try to start up uh..
<Loiosh> gxmod or something?
<Loiosh> I had to disable 3d acceleration to fix my crashing
<cr4z3d> woohoo it's booting
<cr4z3d> !!!
<Loiosh> Yay Cr =)
<Loevborg> Loiosh, but without 3d accel, "nvidia" is a bit useless isn't it?
<Loiosh> It does some nice 2d acceleration
<kent> cr4z3d, what did you do to make it boot?
<cr4z3d> acpi=off
<Loiosh> Oh.. duh
<Loiosh> I should have rememebered that
<cr4z3d> but i did get too other fatal errors that i saw a fix on the forum
<cr4z3d> now i just need to know what to edit to make the acpi=off perminate
<eruin> anyone know where I might find some xchat themes?
<Loevborg> I'm trying again.
<eruin> anyone know how I can force a reinstall of xchat with the new config files?
<Loiosh> That setting I don't remember, cr. It may help to google for it
<Loiosh> change grub options
<cr4z3d> waoh that's weird stuff
<cr4z3d> i just hit the update and it downloaded and i forgot my wireless card was even in.. i don't have the network cable hooked to it so i was like woah how am i downloading
<Loiosh> LoL!
<tux_> Hey everyone
<ompaul> hay is for horses :-)
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: ping
<Amaranth> BrianAnthony: pong
<Brunellus> pang.
<kroon> Are there any good sound-editors in Hoary/Hoary-universe ?
<BrianAnthony> Amaranth: what is that program that can copy a whole website
<Amaranth> httrack
<EndGame> alright hippies, im giving ubuntu a try for a friend
<Axiont> kroon: have you tried Audacity
<EndGame> he's new to linux, i figured this would be better than gentoo
* Loiosh congrats End =)
<EndGame> is gnome or kde installed by default, because its on old laptop and i think xfce4 would be better
<kroon> Axiont, nope, ill give it a shot
<Axiont> ok
<meuserj|work> EndGame, GNOME is default... Ubuntu is very GNOME-centric
<EndGame> eh, if i like what i see (which i expect to) i am going to start suggesting ubuntu to all my friends
<Axiont> i use it it's decent
<EndGame> ah, thanks meuserj
<kroon> Axiont, I don't think Audacity is what I need, I just need to edit .wav-files, not a fullblown multitrack-recorder
<Axiont> that is what it does too
<kroon> oh ok
<Axiont> kroon: you dont have to use that feature in it
<Loiosh> I picked it because of the philosphy.
<hawke_> kroon: Audacity is great for editing wavs, even w/o the multitrack.  And multitrack is handy for working with a bunch of wav files at once.
<Loiosh> I really like how.. friendly, Ubuntu feels.
<cr4z3d> dude ubuntu is awsome when i first saw it
<EndGame> Loiosh, yeah, bunch of hippies
<EndGame> :-)
<cr4z3d> but.. i need to get it to recognize my wireless card it says there is none but before it downloaded with it without gnome loaded.. wtf
<EndGame> gentoo has a great user base, good support, but the distro itself is about as friendly as a brick to the face
<Loiosh> Well, End, a little more than that, LoL +{)
<Loiosh> =)
<LordofKhemenu> EndGame: heh, you got that right. I'm a geek,but even I have my limits
<LeeColleton> Loiosh: would you feel differently if it were being used by a despotic regime to repress their citizens?
<Loiosh> Just take a look at the website and then compare it to other dists. They have a philsophy up there, a design. They talk about what Ubuntu is about, why it's made. It's a very nice design.
<Loiosh> No, Lee =)
<EndGame> i still love my gentoo :-)
<Loiosh> I could care less who uses it.
<Loiosh> I like the design behind it.
<EndGame> world peace, save the whales
<EndGame> cure diseases
<EndGame> good stuff
<LordofKhemenu> save a gay baby whale for jesus n stuff
<Loiosh> Hehe
<LeeColleton> Loiosh: I meant if it were produced by a despotic regime, not just used by one
<EndGame> LordofKhemenu, wtf
<EndGame> ha
<Loiosh> Assuming -all- was the same, no I wouldn't care.
<LeeColleton> Nuke a Gay Whale for Christ
<Loiosh> As long as they keep doing what they are doing, I approve.
<LordofKhemenu> LeeColleton: lol yeah, that's it
<mete> hi
<LeeColleton> LordofKhemenu: I should know, I once wore that button as a nuclear reactor operator onboard a US submarine!
<mete> I try: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<LordofKhemenu> LeeColleton: bet you made friends easily ;)
<Loiosh> Heh
<LeeColleton> we used a unix system to aim the torpedoes and order spare parts, btw
<mete> but I cannot get it: E: Package libgtk2.0-dev has no installation candidate
<LeeColleton> not the same unix system for both, though
<Loiosh> I find it amusing and sad the loud sonar pings can kill the dolphins though, heh
<Loiosh> Poor guys
<mete> does anyone know a repository with libgtk2.0-dev?
<racingcamel> I have just installed ubuntu and as I was downloading udates it froze for 15 mins after which i restarted my computer. It appeared fine until it claimed to be finished and left me with a command prompt instead of a Graphical Login. How do I get gnome to work correctly?
<LeeColleton> racingcamel: run apt-get -f install as root
<mete> racingcamel, this happended to me too, I just redid the installation and then it worked
<Drel> It's not just dolphins.  It's basically the auditory equivalent of shining a spotlight into an owl's eyes.
<LeeColleton> that is "apt-get -f install" without quotes
<Drel> Many marine animals have exsquisitely sensitive hearing.
<Loiosh> Yeah
<Loiosh> And when they are following along with a sub.. well, giving away it's positioni
<racingcamel> I did that and nothing happened
<Loiosh> -ping-
<Loiosh> You root right now, Racing?
<racingcamel> is there and apt for just checking for all available updates?
<LeeColleton> Drel: try lighting off a truckload of rocket motors infront of someone's house at 2AM
<racingcamel> yeah
* Amaranth beats inotify
<racingcamel> 'well
<racingcamel> actually
<Loiosh> su
<Loiosh> =)
<racingcamel> i did it sudo apt-get install -f
<mete> you can try: sudo apt-get -f install
<racingcamel> then entered pass
<Drel> LeeColleton: That would probably violate the terms of my probation.
<Drel> ;)
<LeeColleton> Drel: even if they were small rockets?
<racingcamel> After running that command it return that nothing was changed and 27 were not upgraded
<kroon> Axiont, hawke_ , you guys were right, audacity seems really nice 8)
<mete> do you have a laptop?
<cr4z3d> yeah i am going to use audacity for my band to record from a mixer
<Haukkari> Everyone has a laptop nowadays .:/
<racingcamel> yes
<racingcamel> I have a laptop
<cr4z3d> that's what i'm trying to get linux to work on with my wg511 card
<racingcamel> that card was fully recognized
* LordofKhemenu resists urge to yell, "me too!!"
<racingcamel> the*
<cr4z3d> that one?
<racingcamel> no
<LeeColleton> Haukkari: I disagree, I would say that far more people have a cell phone than a computer
<cr4z3d> oh
<Haukkari> LeeColleton: well, true
* meuserj|work has no laptop
<Loiosh> Especially in Korea
<racingcamel> it's onboard something to the order of wavelan 11b?
<cr4z3d> what exactly is acpi=off
<mete> well, I'm not an expert. That what you describe happened to me too and I just reinstalled ubuntu from CD with power and networkcable plugged in
<racingcamel> can I reinstall without downloading updates and then enable them later through the gui
<Loiosh> It disables the ACPI functions. That's basically ways the BIOS / linux assign IRQs to your PCI cards
<mete> and now it is running
<LordofKhemenu> cr4z3d: it disables the lid, fan, etc capabilities of acpi
<Loiosh> And sleep modes for the hardware
<Loiosh> Lots of other stuff.
<Drel> I have a laptop with NVidia GeForce 2 Go chipset.  When I boot off the Ubuntu live cd, X windows doesn't start, the error log basically says that no valid video modes are available, yet the chipset was detected fine.  Any ideas what's wrong?
<LordofKhemenu> yer laptop cpu could get nice n hot
<racingcamel> mete: does your wlan card work now?
<cr4z3d> it doesn't shut down the slot you plug wireless cards into right?
<cr4z3d> with acpi off?
<LeeColleton> cr4z3d: it turns off the kernel's Advanced Configuration & Power Interface
<cr4z3d> how do you turn it back on once booted
<mete> no, not yet
<cr4z3d> cuz i only need it off when booting
<mete> I have an icon for it, but it cannot detect the device
<LeeColleton> has to do with battery, cpu temperature and power usage
<racingcamel> ok
<Loiosh> It does not disable the slot, FYI.
<cr4z3d> good
<Slackman> guys, having trouble with my laptop sleeping . I have 2.6.10-4-powerpc but occasionally it still doesn't wake up
<cr4z3d> does it stay off just during boot?
<bronson> Wow.  Make sure nobody's using openoffice.org-gnomevfs.  It's buggy, and just ruined about 4 hours of work.  :(
<djmt> exit
<Slackman> bronson: you don't have autosave on/
<mete> so is there anyone, who could successfully install libgtk2.0-dev?
<bronson> Time to reboot...
<bronson> I did!
<racingcamel> can i download the hoary release anywhere. maybe it will be fixed there?
<bronson> It didn't, because gnomevfs was messed up.
<Slackman> bronson: grab the ~file then
<bronson> Slackman: there is no file.
<Loiosh> Was wondering that myself, Bronson =)
<bronson> The directory was I was working in is totally empty.
<LeeColleton> mete, it's in my sources list if you want that
<bronson> Trust me: it's bad, bad juju.
<mete> LeeColleton, yes please:)
<bronson> Apparently OO.o thoought it was saving the whole time, but some VFS incompatibility prevented that from ever happening.
<mete> I'd like to compile wxWidgets2.5.3 with gtk2
<bronson> Then, when I tried to actually save, it hungh.
<Drel> bronson: Sure you have write access to that directory?
<bronson> *hung.
<bronson> Of course.
<Yomic> How can I setup a DSL USB device?
<racingcamel> what are some good linux cpp compilers?
<Yomic> It is the Netopia 802.11b WLAN UBS ADAPTER
<ompaul> racingcamel, g++ ?
<ompaul> racingcamel, and the other one g++ :)
<cr4z3d> um.. i have a question what's ubuntu's default root password? i don't remember entering one
<Yomic> There isn't one
<ompaul> cr4z3d, it is yours - it does not have one :)
<cr4z3d> you sure?
<hawke_> cr4z3d: There isn't one, sudo is the only way to becomre root
<cr4z3d> cuz i tried mine
<cr4z3d> oh
<ompaul> cr4z3d, yes
<Yomic> just use 'sudo' for root commands
<hawke_> cr4z3d: you can enable the root account if you really want to, but sudo is generally considered more secure.
<Loiosh> I couldn't get Knoppix or U to pick up on my wireless USB card, Yomic
<Loiosh> I don't know if there are drivers for it yet.
<LordofKhemenu> hawke: i remember setting a root password during install of hoary
<cr4z3d> uhhh
<cr4z3d> it still asked for password
<cr4z3d> with sudo
<hawke_> If only Gnome/Ubuntu's user manager had an option to choose whether a user had admin. access.
<HrdwrBoB> Loiosh: you may need ndiswrapper drivers
<HrdwrBoB> cr4z3d: yes, your password.
<cr4z3d> nm i got it
<cr4z3d> yeah
<hawke_> a la Macintosh
<Yomic> So, anyone know how t setup the Netopia 802.11b WLAN USB Adapter (DSL)?
<LordofKhemenu> you can set up the sudoers file so you don't have to enter a password
<LeeColleton> LordofKhemenu: normally the root account is disabled, the password you were asked for was that of the first user
<hawke_> LordofKhemenu: but you shouldn't. ;-)
<LordofKhemenu> hehe
<sri> has anybody had problems with gnome-cd erroring outdue to permissions on the cdrom device?
<LordofKhemenu> maybe it was the user password..i was at that stage about 2 am, so who knows..
<Coily> ive been having problems with my router killing my connection every so often, is there a simple way to keep track of my connection uptime
<cr4z3d> ok now how do i edit the grub loader
<LeeColleton> the first user is automatically entered in /etc/sudoers as "username      ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<sri> even though my /dev/hdc is set to rw-rw-rw I get drive error
<sri> and worse, I can't eject either unless i do sudo eject
<sri> running 2.6.10-3
<Coily> besides continuously pinging my router =[
<sri> any ideas?
<Loiosh> Well, the .conf file is /etc/grub.conf
<sri> is 2.6.10-4 stable?
<hawke_> Loiosh: No it's not.
<Loiosh> But, changing the startup line is.. that I don't know.
<bluefoxicy> Any window-in-window xdmcp clients
<hawke_> Loiosh: It's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Loiosh> Oh, hehe!
<bluefoxicy> er
* Loiosh notes that.
<bluefoxicy> I want to run X
<bluefoxicy> and run an xdmcp client inside
<bluefoxicy> like an xnest GDM chooser
<hawke_> Loiosh: Gento has a symlink for that
<Loiosh> Wow, look at that
<Loiosh> I wonder if rh does too
<hawke_> Loiosh: Could be.
<LeeColleton> so I've got an odd screenshot:  I was watching a fullscreen video with mplayer 1.0pre6-3.3.4 (compiled from source) and I switched to another desktop to open the astronomy picture of the day in firefox.  This was the result http://www.speakeasy.org/~lcolleton/mplayer-firefox-interference.png
<Loiosh> Yup, it is
<Loiosh> Is there any reason that is done? Other than making things easier?
<hawke_> Loiosh: The symlink is there just to make it easier.
<Loiosh> Ok, hehe
<HrdwrBoB> LeeColleton: that's highly likely to be your video card driver
<hawke_> Loiosh: The /boot/grub/menu.lst is there for cases of a separate /boot partition
* Loiosh ahhs, which is how he is setup
<JimBunderfeld> I need help I installed my nVidia card drivers but my LCD monitor is soppouse to be 1280x1024 and Ubuntu wont let me go over 1024x780
<EndGame> my wireless usb adaptor wasnt detected by setup, will i get a chance to compile it into the kernel?
<hawke_> Loiosh: Not necessarily.  It's there regardless, but it's there just in case it's a separate partition.
<LeeColleton> HrdwrBoB: it's never done that before.  I recently changed some keybindings but I didn't hit any of those keys.. I don't think..
<Loiosh> Well, it's how -I- am setup =)
<Madeye> guys my print screen button is not working, and its enabled on keyboard shortcuts, any idea?
<HrdwrBoB> LeeColleton: strange
<cr4z3d> ok so acpi like makes the fan work right? cuz it seems like my cpu is heating up a lot and i have acpi=off for the boot thing.. does it turn back on once finished booting?
<bwlang> i'm considering whether or not to attempt a "crossgrade" from debian (sarge) to ubuntu... any opinions on whether this is a good idea or not?
<hawke_> Loiosh: Hehe, and it's pretty common.
<LeeColleton> JimBunderfeld: you need to put some lines into /etc/X11/xorg.conf for vertical and horizontal sync
<hawke_> bwlang: I've had mixed success
<JimBunderfeld> ok..
<LeeColleton> what kind of video card do you have?
<JimBunderfeld> what i put in lee
<EndGame> Madeye, i though the printsceen button was a myth, a apendex, tonsels, i didnt know anyone really used it
<hawke_> bwlang: It seems to work OK.
<bwlang> hawke_ : any data loss? i'm willing to deal with some manual dpkging
<Coily> is there a simple tool to keep track of my 1)connection to my router 2) connection to internet. my router has been going out recently and i need to keep track of when and for how long etc
<EndGame> Coily, ifconfig
<EndGame> er
<EndGame> wait
<EndGame> noppe, that wouldnt do it
<Coily> ?
<Coily> =[
<Axiont> Coily: try iptraf
<hawke_> bwlang: Shouldn't be any data loss, no.  I've found user config files to be a bit .. confused occasionally.
<Madeye> EndGame, hey you gameOver, dont wate your time in making fun
<Coily> well it needs to be something that can run when im away from my computer
<Loiosh> I was told it was just sound design
<hawke_> bwlang: e.g. extraneous stuff showing up in applications menu, that kinda thing.
<LeeColleton> JimBunderfeld: I have "HorizSync       28-49" and "VertRefresh     43-72"
<Faustus> hi
<Coily> and can point out when my connection went down
<EndGame> what'd i do?
<bwlang> hawke_: so if i go with a fresh home dir i should be good...
<Loiosh> So I did that and /var and / and a few others
<LeeColleton> but I've got a 1024x768 display
<caseymorring> hey im a total noob...i was wondering if there is a C++ compiler in ubuntu
<hawke_> Coily: Another thing to try would be mrtg..
<EndGame> the printscreen crack
<Loiosh> I believe gcc is that, casey?
<hawke_> bwlang: Yeah.
<EndGame> im sorry if i offended you
<EndGame> :-)
<LeeColleton> that goes in the section "Monitor"
<hawke_> caseymorring: Yes.
<Coily> looking into it
<hawke_> caseymorring: g++
<caseymorring> how do you get to the compiler?
<hawke_> Coily: It's a bit intimidating to set up, but it's easier than it seems at first.
<hawke_> caseymorring: command line, 'g++'
<Coily> alrighty
<LeeColleton> caseymorring: you need to run "apt-get install build-essential"
<Loiosh> The compiler you can run at any time with a command. If you're looking for a development enviroment.. then you'll looking for something a little different.
<LeeColleton> caseymorring: I mean "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<s1x> lo all
<knoppix> lo
<EndGame> to answer your question, Madeye, are you sure you're using the right keymap
<airox> hi
<Madeye> EndGame, well I need to enable it to be able to get some screen shorts while browsing some WEB menus
<s1x> anyone knows why ubuntu started ignoring my printer? there is a /dev/usb/lp0 but when i try to add it it says it's not connected
<knoppix> hey guys, how do i burn an iso to a cd
<LeeColleton> s1x: because it's unplugged?
<hawke_> s1x: does unplugging it and re-plugging it help?
<s1x> and it's present in device manager, and yes I have installed it before (on this installation)
<s1x> LeeColleton: how come devicemanagerfinds it?
<hawke_> knoppix: With a CD burner app
<Madeye> EndGame,  keymap, a new concept to me, mind waste few minutes in shooting my trouble ?
<s1x> hawke: no, nor restarting cupsys
<knoppix> from the command line?
<Loiosh> Shooting my trouble, LoL
<airox> When I installed ubuntu, I can't login on gdm with my user account.
<EndGame> you keymap is how linux interprets the keys you press
<airox> What could be the problem ?
<Loiosh> I like that.
<LeeColleton> airox: CapsLock?
<Madeye> EndGame,  How to check if I'm using the proper keymap?
<EndGame> im assuming the problem arrises when you're running X
<hawke_> s1x: does 'dmesg' say anything (at the end) about finding a printer?
<EndGame> um
<EndGame> hold on
<EndGame> ill check
<airox> LeeColleton: Nope.
<s1x> hawke_: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2
<s1x> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x3F11
<LeeColleton> airox: you're suddenly not able to log in?
<airox> LeeColleton: After installation that is.
<LeeColleton> s1x: try removing the printer spool and adding it again
<hawke_> Madeye: 'setxkbmap -print'
<s1x> LeeColleton: what is that?
<EndGame> and hawke makes the catch out in left field
<EndGame> good one
<EndGame> :-)
<LeeColleton> under Administration > Printing
<LeeColleton> the gnome print manager
<Madeye> hawke,  can I paste the result here?
<hawke_> EndGame: I only remembered because I was working with it just now, to turn on the compose:ralt option
<s1x> LeeColleton: there's no printer there, and it doesn't find any
<hawke_> Madeye: Maybe better in a /msg
<hawke_> Madeye: To Endgame and myself.
<mete> hm, does anyone know where to get libgtkgl2.0-dev
<Madeye> ok, done
<LeeColleton> ah, I misunderstood.  I thought you meant it suddenly started ignoring your printer.  You've never printed from this one?
<StoffBox-Steve> args help someone have a nice and usefull link for a Kernel 2.6. config howto ?  google drive me crazy :S
<bob2> mete: the gtk gl stuff isn't in that package
<s1x> i'm trying now a desperate "sudo apt-get remove foomatic-db libijs-0.35 libijs-dev cupsys
<airox> LeeColleton: Could I log in with recovery mode and add another user with `adduser` to login into gdm ?
* <rgtgr!~fcbujke@ip51ce7312.speed.planet.nl>  requested unknown ctcp FACE GET from #ubuntu
<Faustus> anyone havving problems printing jpegs from gimp?
<Loiosh> strange ctcp command there.
* <rgtgr!~fcbujke@ip51ce7312.speed.planet.nl>  requested unknown ctcp FACE GET from #ubuntu
<airox> Over here to.
<hawke_> Loiosh: Aye.
<Loiosh> face get?
<Loiosh> LoL
<airox> hehe
<Faustus> or anything,  tried png and nothing.  IT prinnts from other apps.
<LeeColleton> airox: yes, gdm registers the same users that the console login prompt does
<robodex> Hey, anyone know of any howtos on installing kqemu? I'm a total noob and I can't get it set up for the life of me...
<airox> LeeColleton: good.
<bob2> rgtgr: please go away
<Loiosh> Oh
<Loiosh> OsX, heh
<airox> Then I will try it.
<kent> rgtgr, ctcp on you to
<LeeColleton> just remember, you won't be in the sudoers group by default
<airox> hmm
<Loiosh> I guess the program is looking for icons of some kind?
<airox> that's something i can fix
<airox> no problem
<caseymorring> ok ...again...im a total noob...i did apt-get install build-essential...now how do i open it?
<rgtgr> sorry
<bob2> robodex: you'll need to follow the instructions on the qemu website, and compile it yourself
<airox> thanks LeeColleton !
<bob2> since no one can actually distribute it
<LeeColleton> airox: you could also run passwd on your existing user account as root
<airox> ok
<airox> i get the point :)
<robodex> bob2: I did that, though, but the module doesn't install... according to the instructions I just need it in the qemu source directory and it'll install, but it doesn't
<Coily> hawke_, oh my mrtg has me frightened
<hawke_> Coily: Hehe...
<bob2> robodex: you need to do more than that
<bob2> but Id be really wary of loading random binary stuff into your kernel
<EndGame> i need to tweak my kernel, but the sources are not in /usr/src/
<EndGame> where does ubuntu keep the kernel sources?
<robodex> bob2: I just want the accelerator installed
<mete> caseymorring: what do you want to open? now you have gcc, etc.
<cr4z3d> what's irq 11: nobody cared!
<cr4z3d> handlers:
<cr4z3d> blah blah
<cr4z3d> disabling IRQ #11
<caseymorring> im trying to start learning C++, trying to write my first program
<cr4z3d> eht0: device soft reset time out
<httpdss> im having problems running gksudo apps from the last update i did .. any idea ??
<caseymorring> i need a compiler to write in, i think
<bwlang> caseymorring: i recommend another language...
<Loiosh> You're looking for an 'IDE' Casey
<Loiosh> Interactive Development Enviroment.
<caseymorring> how do i find that?
<Loiosh> Writing C++ in vi is.. painful.
<httpdss> casey: eclipse
<Loiosh> Eclipse is a very very big ide =)
<caseymorring> do i apt-get eclipse?
<bob2> robodex: maybe the instrucions are wrong then, try emailing the qemu list
<Faustus> solved it.  I had to reselt the model from the print dialog even though it was already selected.  Funny
<httpdss> mm nope .. http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Loiosh> I couldn't tell ya, Casey =(
<Welly> hey all.. is there ANY possible way I can install ubuntu from a hard drive rather than an optical drive?
<httpdss> casey: that link was for you
<caseymorring> k thanks
<cr4z3d> message from syslogd@localhost at mon blah nlha ... local host kernel: disabling irq # 11
<cr4z3d> what's that mean?
<httpdss> casey: wrong link:P    http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseIDE
<Loiosh> I was wondering, LoL
<EndGame> um
<s1x> when I try to install a driver there is nothing on the driver list and this error message appears: ** (gnome-cups-add:9282): WARNING **: Unable to load the set of known printers.  Please check your installation of cups
<EndGame> the setup never asked me to set a root password
<EndGame> just make a user
<caseymorring> what link is mine?
<EndGame> and now i cant get into root
<HrdwrBoB> EndGame: correct
<EndGame> wtf
<thoreauputic> EndGame: sudo -s
<Welly> anyone?
<HrdwrBoB> EndGame: run commands as root usind 'sudo'
<httpdss> casey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/EclipseIDE
<HrdwrBoB> put in your password
<hawke_> EndGame: you can only get into root via sudo from that user that you set up
<caseymorring> k got it
<EndGame> wow
<EndGame> thats special
<s1x> any aideas on why my printers database is empty?
<Loiosh> It's part of the design =)
<httpdss> casey: after you install that .. get the CDT plugin
<Welly> :(
<caseymorring> ok
<thoreauputic> Welly: I'm sure there's a way
<EndGame> next question
<EndGame> i need to recompile my kernel
<Welly> if there is i can't find one..
<thoreauputic> Welly: I just don't know...
<Welly> heh heh.. yeah, likewise
<bob2> EndGame: why?
<EndGame> because the install didnt detect my wireless card
<thoreauputic> mounting the iso with the loop option I think...
<bob2> EndGame: that doesn't require a recompile
<bob2> EndGame: what sort of card is it?
<Welly> i've burnt about 4 copies of the ISO on different cd writers and i'm continually getting errors and can't install :(
<EndGame> usb dlink
<s1x> running gnome-cups-manager says it can't comunicate with cups. Any ideas why?
* Loiosh has the same card on his father's machine.
<EndGame> how can i get it working?
<Welly> i can't boot off my external usb cd rom drive so i'm going to have to install from the hard drive somehow
<thoreauputic> Welly: what burning program ?
<Welly> been using nero
<thoreauputic> Welly: burn as image
<Welly> yep, thats that i've done
<thoreauputic> Welly: you sure you chose the right option?
<Welly> i think so.. i'm not sure what other options there are
<s1x> humpf.... pls someone help me :( my printer just "disappeared". It's a printer-scanner and the scanner is working like a charm. so it's not a usb problem. It might be a cups problem. Any ideas on how to try and find what's wrong?
<thoreauputic> Welly: I don't know nero, but I know burning coasters instead of ISOs is *really* easy on windows ;-)
<bob2> EndGame: which driver does it use?
<EndGame> i dont know
<mete> bye
<EndGame> its not mine
<knoppix> hey guys, which cd iso should i use
<knoppix> for unbuntu
<Loiosh> Someone suggested something earlier to me...
<Loiosh> some kind of wrapper
<knoppix> should i use a warty
<knoppix> ?
<bob2> knoppix: yes
<thoreauputic> knoppix: if you need to ask , then probably yes :)
<jk> if you like the stable release, yes, warty
<cr4z3d> how come my netgear wg511 card worked during installation but not anymore?
<Loiosh> <HrdwrBoB> Loiosh: you may need ndiswrapper drivers
<Loiosh> There we are
<jk> cr4z3d: works fine here
<cr4z3d> how'd you get it to work?
<jk> well, wg511t that is
<Loiosh> I have no idea if that'll help you, End =)
<jk> cr4z3d: just worked; modules are loaded, and i have a little script to configure the wep key and dhclient
<jk> cr4z3d: if you don't use WEP, try dhclient ath0
<HrdwrBoB> ndiswrapper aloows you to use windows drivers for your network cards
<cr4z3d> hmm can you explain me that stuff later i must be off for now i'll be back like 20 minutes
<cr4z3d> i don't use wep
<jk> cr4z3d: well, it's 23:31 here by now, so i'll prolly be in bed by then
<Loiosh> Oh well
<cr4z3d> damn
<cr4z3d> can you just pm me the steps?
<jk> sure
<knoppix> if i have warty, can i update it to all the new items in horay?
<knoppix> or at least update it to the newest security versions
<jk> knoppix: both is possible
<jk> of course
<knoppix> goood
<thoreauputic> knoppix: read the FAQ (URL is in the channel topic)
<thoreauputic> knoppix: lots of good info in all those URLs in fact
<Ubuntian> just tried to mount an ext3fs partition that i use in another disto (mandrake) but shell says: ext3fs not supported with kernel (?)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, that could be classified as useful information, being passed on in a reasonable way, your ubuntu is nearly back on an even keel :)
<Loiosh> The wiki's very nice as well
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hehe.. I guess I got some sleep ;)
<racingcamel> im am trying to install vlc but I need to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file which is root. How do I edit this file?
<cr4z3d> hmm.. i think i need acpi enabled.. cuz my laptop seems to over heat and shut itself off after being on for about 10 minutes with ubuntu
<Amaranth> racingcamel: sudo
<Loiosh> Yeah, disabling ACPI will disable the heat management features
<thoreauputic> racingcamel: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cr4z3d> how do i turn it on without fucking up the boot?
<Loiosh> That I do not know =( You could try ACPI off with APM on
<lavigj> hey guys, is there a good guide or method for telling just one package to pull from hoary?
<Loiosh> I don't know if that'll help though
<cr4z3d> apm on
<cr4z3d> hmm
<cr4z3d> would that be apm=on
<cr4z3d> for the boot loader?
<Odin2347> hi
<HrdwrBoB> acpi=off
<Odin2347> which version of ubuntu would you guys recommend i install?
<HrdwrBoB> or noacpi I think
<Odin2347> do any of them come with madwifi?
<thoreauputic> cr4z3d: to load apm you can just put  the letters  apm in /etc/modules
<apokryphos> Odin2347: hoary
<cr4z3d> i did that
<cr4z3d> but it still over heated and shut down
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: it won't work if acpi is in use
<Ubuntian> lavigj did u look at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: OK
<OrangeSlice> my /dev/sde2 seems to have... vanished
<Loiosh> He has ACPI disabled, B =)
<cr4z3d> and acpi=off on boot
<Odin2347> hoary comes with madwifi>?
<lavigj> Ubuntian: is there one on there? I do not want to switch everything to hoary
<Loiosh> It was causing him crasher earlier this morning, hehe
<cr4z3d> yes haha
<apokryphos> Odin2347: I have no idea what that is
<Ubuntian> have a look u might find it, the guide isn't big
<Odin2347> argh
<Odin2347> they're new wifi drivers for atheros cards
<lavigj> Ubuntian: I have used that site a lot. I will look again though
<Odin2347> someone told me the other day it came with it...
<Odin2347> i need them for my wireless card to work right
<StoffBox-Steve> args, this day sucks ..... *grrrrrrrrrR*
<apokryphos> Odin2347: It probably does then; I don't know.
<lavigj> Ubuntian: all I see there is a system wide upgrade to hoary
<lavigj> that's *not* what I am after... I just need a newer version of libsdl
<lavigj> I have tried an apt-get -s source --compile libsd1.2debian-oss but I don't know what version that's going to be
<lavigj> is there a way to check what source will be pulled for that?
<mdke> is it not possible to edit menus in hoary at the moment? I want to add nvu as per the guide on ubuntuguide.org
<hawke_> mdke: I believe it is not.
<ernstp> hello. any ubuntu devs here?
<hawke_> mdke: And that that is a known problem.
<waseem> hi how do i change my root password
<ernstp> just found a min bug in the update-manager
<lavigj> anyone? :)
<ernstp> waseem, sudo passwd
<mdke> hawke, i'm sure if it wasn't possible it would be known :)
<mdke> maybe its intentional
<lavigj> waseem: why do you need to?
<Odin2347> is hoary the latest release of ubuntu?
<styx2005_> my wireless connection get lost after about 5 minutes. then i have to restart my machine. i use hoary. has anybody the same problem?
<mdke> Odin2347, warty is the latest release
<ernstp> Odin2347, hoary is not released yet
<Odin2347> hmm
<hawke_> mdke: well, I meant "known to be a problem" ... not known to be not-a-problem. :-p
<Odin2347> then why did someone tell me to install hoary...
<Odin2347> oh well
<Odin2347> is there a KDE version??
<Odin2347> im not too fond of Gnome
<mdke> Odin2347, kde as with other software can be installed
<Sander__> try #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: hoary is the development version
<mdke> hawke, looks like nvu isn't working anyhow
<mdke> :p
<racingcame1> how do i install .jar files?
<bascule> java -jar foo.jar
<Odin2347> can i download hoary?
<Odin2347> or only warty?
<mdke> Odin2347, you can download both
<ompaul> Odin2347, both
<mdke> Odin2347, but you should use warty for now
* Odin2347 wonders who thinks of these names
<ompaul> Odin2347, and both as live CDs
<Odin2347> are there stability issues?
<thoreauputic> hehe
<Odin2347> or any problems
<Loiosh> They're fluffy, Odin =)
<mdke> Odin2347, yes
<mairu> odin2347, hoary comes from hairy
<robodex> when will shipit be open for hoary CDs?
<Odin2347> hehe
* Loiosh wants Ubuntu mink
<Loiosh> =)~
<meuserj|work> Odin2347, IMHO, if you dislike GNOME, Ubuntu isn't for you... there is support for KDE in hoary, but most development focuses on GNOME.
<Odin2347> yea buit..
<Odin2347> ubuntu is the only distro that actually recongnized my soundcard/wireless card
<Loiosh> If you want to use it though, you can. It'll just take a bit more work =)
<thoreauputic> Odin2347: if Hoary breaks "you get to keep *both* pieces" ;-)
<lavigj> anyone in here familiar with apt::Default-release?
<Odin2347> lol
<jesus_> what ftp server should i use?
<Loiosh> There's nothing wrong with wanting to use it.
<ompaul> jesus_, the nearest one to you
<scoon> Odin2347, what kind of cards do you have.
<mdke> jesus_, what do you mean?
<scoon> Odin2347, the recog'd of them is thru the linux kernel
<ompaul> I must be tired I did not get the meaning that mdke did
<mdke> ompaul, it is open to either
<jesus_> well, i'm somewhat used to proftpd, but i see that there are 2 or 3 ftpservers supported by ubuntu
<mdke> jesus_, ah.
<AngryClip> does anyone know how I change which sound card ESD uses?
<mdke> jesus_, i use proftpd
<ompaul> mdke, well now there is a definition
<mdke> lol
<bluefoxicy> Hi
<mdke> yep
<bluefoxicy> I need a nested X display with GDM chooser in it
<hawke_> mairu: I don't think hoary really does come from hairy...
<bluefoxicy> "New Login" goes to another terminal and doesn't seem to offer the chooser
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: it's installed by default
<bluefoxicy> there's "new login in a nested window" on gentoo though
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: on ubuntu as well
<Odin2347> scoon i have a sounblaster live 24bit and a dlink g520 atheros chipset
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  what's the command?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  not on ubuntu
<mairu> hawke_: just having some fun :)
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I have it right here in my menu
<racingcame1> where can i find information on installing .bin files for system wide use
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic: apps->system tools->{network tools,new login,root terminal} here
<AngryClip> Odin2347: I have that soundcard
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, I agree.. I have it too
<AngryClip> except mine is a usb one
<bluefoxicy> I'm on hoary
<scoon> Odin2347, well they are both pretty standard.
<AngryClip> and most distros pick that up tbh
<bluefoxicy> it's not in my menu and i didn't fuck with it.
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, as am I
<AngryClip> although I am not sure how to change which soundcard ESD uses
<Loiosh> What version are you running, Blue?
<hawke_> mairu: k
<Odin2347> hmm
<thoreauputic> Apps .. system tools... new login in nested window
<scoon> Odin2347, I bet knoppix would have noticed them as well. and you'd be able to just install from the live cd.
<AngryClip> so it is currently coming out of my laptops internal one
<AngryClip> which is crap
<Odin2347> scoon: kanotix picks up the soundcard but not the wireless
<scoon> Odin2347, but I am a huge GNOME fan.  I don't like kde and that is why i use ubuntu
#ubuntu 2005-03-12
<Loiosh> Odin, I believe.. lemme check
<Odin2347> i didnt try knoppix
<Odin2347> check what?
<Loiosh> Yeah
<scoon> Odin2347, well with a little bit of google, you could get that wireless card working.
<lavigj> anyone in here familiar with apt::Default-release?
<Loiosh> /join #kUbuntu
<AngryClip> anyone have any input at all about my problem?
<Loiosh> It's the channel for KDE on Ubuntu
<hawke_> lavigj: Somewhat, why?
<mdke> is it possible in gedit to open more than one document and NOT get them tabbed?
<AngryClip> both my sound cards work
<AngryClip> it's jsut I would like it to come out the other one as default
<lavigj> hawke_: I was mostly just curious if there was a how to for setting it up or something like that. I found kind half instructions
<mdke> nm
<bluefoxicy> well
<bluefoxicy> anyone know what i should do
<hawke_> lavigj: There isn't much to set up
<scoon> AngryClip, did you check ALSA's site or are you using OSS ?
<lavigj> hawke_: hmm... ok
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: here on warty, the nested login is in the menu
<hawke_> lavigj: You can just set it to e.g. "testing" or "unstable" on Debian...or "hoary/warty" on Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> well it's not on mine
<AngryClip> scoon: I am using ESD, which I presume is using ALSA
<lavigj> hawke_: actualy, i just found something in the preferences of synaptics
<bluefoxicy> I have a desktop file for it
<bluefoxicy> /usr/share/applications/gdmflexiserver-xnest.desktop:3:Name=New Login in a Nested Window
<AngryClip> but I do not know how to check
<bluefoxicy> but it's not showing in the menu, at all.
<lavigj> hawke_: is it possible to bounce back and forth?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: well, you can do Xnest -ac :1 & xterm -display :1 or something similar
<scoon> AngryClip, then check here for some help: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<bluefoxicy> i have a few things that aren't in the menu >(
<WW> Hello, world.
<hawke_> lavigj: Probably not a good idea..
<AngryClip> scoon: do you know how I can check?
<lavigj> hawke_: hmm... I really only need one package to be newer
<WW> I need a crash course in VPN.
<lavigj> WW: what about it?
<WW> My employer disabled ssh, and said connections must now be via VPN.
<Loiosh> That's strange, Blue
<hawke_> lavigj: Oh, then it's probably fine.
<scoon> AngryClip, if you are using ubuntu then you are using alsa.
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: see above - with the xterm in the new window you can probably type gnome-session or fluxbox or whatever
<hawke_> lavigj: Assuming that one package doesn't pull in a bunch of other dependencies.
<WW> I found out at 5:00 PM, so I wasn't able to ask them how to set up VPN.
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I do it that way all the time
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  yeah but I want to log into ANOTHER machine
<Loiosh> What are you trying to do, Blue?
<lavigj> hawke_: yeah. are you familiar with using it with synaptics at all>
<WW> All I have is the ip name.
<bluefoxicy> Loiosh:  I have a gentoo machine here I want to log into, so I want to run gdm on it with xdmcp and log into it.
<ompaul> WW OpenVPN is great for that, the only issue I ever found with it was people not setting the default route correctly
<lavigj> WW: sorry, I have never set it up in linux
<hawke_> lavigj: Not with synaptic, but I don't think it would be much different with apt-get
<Loiosh> Ahhh, and that option is missing
<GarySaved> I am currently using just Debian.  Will I lose my settings and such if I install ubuntu ?
<bluefoxicy> Loiosh:  i've altered the gdm config file for chooser access
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: ah Ok - well I usually do that with vnc or with ssh -X
<bluefoxicy> Loiosh: but there's no xnest or anything
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  Perhaps you don't understand the difference between vnc and xdmcp.
<_jon_> GarySaved: if you install fresh, posibly, if you apt-get dist-upgrade you can save your settings
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  xdmcp sends a bunch of control data encapsulated in the X protocol which is rendered into the screen, while vnc sends a screenshot every 40mS or so
<WW> ompaul: Thanks.  Do I need to be a networking wizard to configure OpenVPN?
<ompaul> WW no
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  as a result, xdmcp is much faster, more responsive, and much less CPU intensive than vnc
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: look, please don't tell me what I don't understand - you didn't make yourself clear in the first place
<WW> ompaul: Installing openvpn now...
<lavigj> hawke_: either it didn't work... or there's no newer version. dang it
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  you appeared to be suggesting that I use vnc instead of xdmcp
<httpdss> how can i change gtk font size ?? (i tried gtk-theme-switch, but it doesnt work)
<hawke_> lavigj: what package?
<GarySaved> _jon_, I put my home directory tree on a seperate hard drive.
<Loiosh> Yeah, I like xdmcp
<lavigj> libsdl
<Loiosh> We use.. xManager here though (Win machine -> linux)
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I didn't - I just said ehat I have used in an effort to be helpful
<lavigj> hawke_: libsdl... many video tools want better than I have
<_jon_> GarySaved: not all your preferences are stored in your home foler
<bluefoxicy> Loiosh:  then of course the trick becomes getting a gdm chooser to work in an xnest window :P
<ells> is anyone familiar on how to set up a network to share between my linux box and my windows machine
<WW> Hmmm... that's not very Ubuntu-like.  Installing openvpn from synaptic brings up an interactive text screen.
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic: *shrug*
<ompaul> WW read the docs on the OpenVPN site they will explain it all a lot better than I can in an irc package. you must have the same ips available all the time and do not have the same ips in use on the "far ends" of the links
<hawke_> lavigj: 1.2.7+1.2.8cvs20041007-3ubuntu4 is the latest in Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> oh
<bluefoxicy> what the hell
<lavigj> hawke_: then I guess I didn't do it right
<bluefoxicy> xnest and Xnest are not valid commands on ubuntu?
<WW> ompaul: Thanks.  I'll take a look.
<waseem> hi how do i make it so that when i double click on a folder it doesnt open up a new window?
<hawke_> lavigj: chances are that will pull in a bunch of hoary dependencies though
<underlord> i just installed the apache2 package, the server is running, but where are the config files stored on ubuntu?
<ells> Again, is anyone familiar on how to set up a network to share between my linux box and my windows machine
<bluefoxicy>   __ Opt x11      xnest        <none>      6.8.1-1ubun nested X server
<ompaul> WW the test when you are done is to ping machines on the far network and ssh into them with their "192" [if that is the range you are using]  but it is crucial that the default route is set or all sorts of things will be very very broken
<bluefoxicy> apparently xnest doesn't come by default!
<shock> anyone here pro @ ssh-port-forwarding for amule behind a router?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: if you're interested in performance you might look at freenx and nomachine
<bluefoxicy>  *** Opt base     ubuntu-deskt 0.34        0.34        The Ubuntu desktop system
<ompaul> right so I am off to bed
<bluefoxicy> or at least ubuntu-desktop doesn't want it.
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  I'm looking at Xen ATM
<hawke_> lavigj: basically, all you need to do is change all instances of warty to hoary in your /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get install libsdl1.2debian, and change hoary back to warty.
<lavigj> hawke_: this is the one thing I don't like about ubuntu. on gentoo I just unmasked it and had pretty much bleeding edge, just for that package
<lavigj> hawke_: yeah
<waseem> hi how do i make it so that when i double click on a folder it doesnt open up a new window?
<hawke_> lavigj: yeah, source-based distros handle mixing stuff like that a lot better.  that's one of their advantages.
<hawke_> waseem: For one folder, you can hold down shift as you double click
<ells> I am trying to share files between my linux box and my windows machine, is anyone familiar with how to set this up
<waseem> hawke: thanks i appreciate the help
<lavigj> hawke_: aye. precompiled binaries are nice though :)
<Poofy> Heh
<hawke_> waseem: There's a way to do it all the time too
<bluefoxicy> waseem:  system->preferences->file managment, behavior, always open windows in a browser
<hawke_> waseem: But I can't remember it.
<Poofy> Stole my nickname! -pout-
<lavigj> hawke_: sweet!!! no added deps
* Poofy slaps Loiosh.
<cr4z3d> what is irq 11?
<hawke_> lavigj: cool
<waseem> bluefoxicy: thanks
<GarySaved> _jon_, So that would be 'apt-get ubuntu -upgrade' ?
<GarySaved> I downloaded the ubuntu live CD image.  Should I boot to that, and work from there?
<bascule> IRQ 11 us the eleventh Interrupt Request
<bascule> a processor has 16
<cr4z3d> hmm i get an error about that
<cr4z3d> when the networking interface is being setup on boot
<bascule> something abou nobody listening?
<cr4z3d> yeah
<bascule> s OK
<bascule> apic is just being weird
<cr4z3d> i thought i turned that off
<cr4z3d> and apm on
<cr4z3d> so that it wouldn't over heat
<hawke_> cr4z3d: You sure you're not thinking of acpi?
<hawke_> cr4z3d: acpi != apic
<cr4z3d> oh
<cr4z3d> what's the difference?
<hawke_> acpi == advanced configuration and power interface
<hawke_> apic = advanced programmable interrupt controller
<cr4z3d> should i turn that off too?
<cr4z3d> cuz i had that off before with noapic or something
<hawke_> Only if it's causing problems, I'd say.
<WW> Does Ubuntu use "devfs"?  I'm installing openvpn, and the installer want to know if I want to create a TUN/TAP device.  It says I should refuse if I am using devfs.
<cj> how much memory should I have in a 333 PIII if I want to run ubuntu on it?
<cj> WW: ls /dev/
<bascule> 256 is comfortable 128 is tight, some would say not enpugh
<cj> bascule: thank you.
<cj> bascule: I can tell you that 64 is painful.
<mjr> WW, no, ubuntu uses udev
<bascule> yes it will be
<bluefoxicy> alright this is crazy.
<cr4z3d> hmm.. i can't get my wireless card to work on ubuntu.. but it worked during the installation what's up with that?
<spacey> if you have 128 you should use a different window windowmanager
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ DISPLAY=:20 gdmchooser
<bluefoxicy> AUDIT: Mon Feb 28 18:19:18 2005: 9696 Xnest: client 1 rejected from local host
<bluefoxicy> Xlib: connection to ":20.0" refused by server
<spacey> cj, you can try icewm with 64mb mem
<spacey> :)
<bluefoxicy> I can't open a connection to an X server I own
<WW> mjr: Thanks.
<cj> bascule: how's 160? :)
<cj> hmm.. maybe I should just go for 256
<bascule> cool enough I would say
<mjr> ya, with 128 megs you might want to use eg. xfce4 instead of gnome
<WW> cj: What should I learn from ls /dev/?
<bascule> cj go 256 if you can
<cj> WW: if there are a lot of entries, you've got a static dev list
<cj> WW: but I don't know too much about it, so ignore me :)
<WW> Does that answer the question about using "devfs"?
<WW> cj: Ah, ok.
<WW> :)
<cj> WW: mostly.  few entries means either udev or devfs
<cj> lots means static
<cj> if I understand it, that is.  which I might not.
<cr4z3d> er.. how do you get acpi to work.. my laptop keeps over heating
<lavigj> dang it... why would you call a dependency that the distro doesn't have
<racingcamel> how do I install java, I added the multiverse but i get an error when attempting to apt it
<thoreauputic> racingcamel: http://ubuntuguide.org  has a section on installing java
<lavigj> can someone please explain why a program would have a dependency that is not even availible yet in hoary? this seems very odd to me
<sic> does it talk about how the sym link is broke?
<cr4z3d> hey where can i get the hoary version of ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> oh this sucks.
<bluefoxicy> I can't run the chooser because when i click it it closes the xnest window.
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: have you tried asking on the ubuntu users mailing list? I'm sure someone would know
<bluefoxicy> I should subscribe one day but I'm not
<thoreauputic> or do a search on the archive
<lavigj> has anyone here managed to install transcode?
<tritium> lavigj, yes
<lavigj> tritium: how? I keep getting numerous unresolvable dependencies
<Yomic> Anyone know how to setup a Netopia 802.11b WLAN USB Adapter?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I saw a couple of recnt threads about xdmcp
<thoreauputic> *recent
<bluefoxicy> heh
<tritium> lavigj, added ftp.nerim.net repository, and apt-get install, and then apt-get installed it
<bluefoxicy> about the chooser shutting down when clicked?
<lavigj> tritium: hmm... ok. I will try that I guess.
<tritium> apt-get update, I meant, then installed it
<lavigj> I have the nerim repositiry
<tritium> lavigj, I'm using Hoary.
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I don't think you have to subscribe to send a question - could be wrong on that though
<lavigj> tritium: shoot... hopefully it will work
<tritium> I believe it should
<lavigj> tritium: and I get the same error synaptics was giving me
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I think you could ask to be CC ed
<lavigj> tritium: I even tried it with hoary sources and it won't go
<mseney> I would just like to say that the guys doing the Ubuntu Updates are awesome. I just installed the 44 new ones on Hoary and it fixed my Sound Juicer and also my system sound even sounds better. Big Thanks!!!
<tritium> lavigj, one moment...
<lavigj> tritium: is i looking for libdvdread2, which has been superceded by 3 I think, and then a liborbis version that I can't seem to find
<tritium> lavigj, the dependencies I see are for libdvdread3
<paulsubunt1> Do you think the Hoary updates will have the plugins needed for the Totem Movie Player?
<lavigj> tritium: I wonder why it is looking for dvdread2....
<spiral> bye
<mseney> paulsubunt1, not sure bud. brb
<sigglet> lavigj: warty has them
<sigglet> apt-get them
<lavigj> sigglet: warty doesn't have libdvdread2, it has libdvdread3. transcode is calling for 2 as a dependency
<tritium> lavigj, I'm using unstable from Marillat.  What are you using?
<paulsubunt1> mseney: where do I get the Hoary updates?
<lavigj> tritium: I was on warty... perhaps it's not going to work.
<sigglet> you don't really need 2 if there is 3
<sigglet> what do you need libdvd2 for?
<lavigj> sigglet: tell that to transcode
<tritium> lavigj, I'm referring to your ftp.nerim.net entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sigglet> oh transcode is what your trying to use?
<mseney> paulsubunt1, just do a $sudo apt-get update    and then   $sudo apt-get upgrade
<sigglet> lavigj: what are you trying to do exactly?
<mseney> brb
<lavigj> sigglet: yeah, I am trying to get transcode to install, at all
<sigglet> lavigj: I mean what are you wanting to use transcode for?
<paulsubunt1> what is brb?
<sigglet> be right back
<lavigj> sigglet: it is getting stuck on libdvdread2 and liborbis0 regardles of if i use hoary or warty packages
<sigglet> lavigj: I see... are you wanting to copy a dvd to hard disc ?
<lavigj> sigglet: I finally found a decent guide for converting avi files to dvd, and it uses transcode
<lavigj> sigglet: no
<sigglet> what is it that you want transcode for?
<paulsubunt1> mseney: thanks
<sigglet> lavigj: http://mightylegends.zapto.org/dvd/dvdauthor_howto.php
<lavigj> sigglet: converting avi to a DVD compliant mpeg. the guide I found that walks through taking an avi to a DVD uses transcode
<lavigj> sigglet: I will take a look, thanks
<sigglet> 1) Accomplish transferring a video media file (.avi, .mpg, .wmv, .mov, .mkv, .ogm, etc.) to DVD media in a format that will allow it to be played on a standalone DVD player.
<sigglet> still says you need transcode
<sigglet> hmmm
<lavigj> sigglet: tools needed> latest transcode
<lavigj> sigglet: yeah, that's actually the guide I found
<sigglet> sorry
<tritium> lavigj, this is my entry: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<sigglet> lavigj: let me see if I can install it
<hawke_> lavigj: Where'd you get transcode from?
<tritium> I can reinstall it just fine.
<hawke_> lavigj: marillat?
<lavigj> hawke_: it might still be pulling from warty sources
<lavigj> hawke_: how do I tell it to use marillat?
<hawke_> lavigj: Is transcode in warty/hoary?
<sigglet> compile transcode yourself and tell it to use libdvdread3
<bluefoxicy> Loiosh:  I've solved the problem.
<lavigj> hawke_: yeah, but it won't install
<lavigj> sigglet: I could, if I knew how to tell it that
<bluefoxicy> http://bugs.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168834
<bluefoxicy> :>
<hawke_> lavigj: use the line from tritium
<hawke_> lavigj: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<hawke_> lavigj: or replace "unstable" with "testing" if you're on warty
<lavigj> hawke_: I have both in my repositories already
<crazydeb8r> hey hawke_: I owe you big time man, I got the QT video off the net just in time to watch it for class, and I got 20 extra credit points for it...
<hawke_> lavigj: Better to have only one, either testing or unstable...
<lavigj> hawke_: ok, I will correct that
<sigglet> crazydeb8r: what video?
<sigglet> link?
<caseymorring> hey can someone please tell me how to find the development section in ubuntu
<crazydeb8r> haha, it's for a class sigglet
<sigglet> apt-cache search pkgname
<crazydeb8r> you quite frankly wouldn't wqant to see it
<hawke_> lavigj: I don't know which would be more compatible with warty though..
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Cool, you owe me 20%, so 4 extra credit points. ;-)
<lavigj> hawke_: geez, now it is looking for 3 packages
<crazydeb8r> It was a music video for a film design class
<hawke_> lavigj: what packages?
* crazydeb8r hands hawke_ 4 extra credit points.
<crazydeb8r> there.
<shock> who knows how to forward ports on ipchains?
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Sweet.  Thanks!
<lavigj> hawke_ libavcodecscvs, libdvdread2, liborbis0
<Yomic> Anyone know how to setup a Netopia 802.11b WLAN USB Adapter?
<shock> please?
<shock> anyone?
<hawke_> lavigj: should all be in marillat.  Does it say "...but are not available" or what?
<Mooters> UBANTU IS supposed to work/Install on 1386 machines right?
<hawke_> Mooters: It does, yes.
<shock> i know ubuntu is young and up-to-date ... but my router shure isnt :P
<shock> so?
<hawke_> Mooters: unless you mean literally 80386 processors.
<lavigj> hawke, "but is not going to be installed" and "but is not installable" for the last two
<shock> anyone any clue about anchient ipchains?
<Mooters> What would cause it to error while installing the base system?
<Mooters> i386 sorry
<hawke_> lavigj: What happens if you manually specify them on the commandline?
<hawke_> Mooters: any number of things
<hawke_> shock: I can't remember
<hawke_> shock: been a long time since I used ipchains
<Nekohayo> Hi.. something's making me wonder.. in winslows, if you type only one word in the firefox url bar, you get a lucky search done. However, in linux, you can't, you need to have two or more words. I hate this, is there a way to fix this?
<Mooters> Let me go check the error report
<lavigj> hawke_: might have found something... one moment
<Dr_willis> lucky search? Hmmm
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: works here with one word
<lavigj> hawke_: it is saying something aobut "Package libvorbis0 has not installation candidate"
<jguy584> can anyone help me with changing the screen resolution...i just installed ubuntu today
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: firefox 1.0 on warty
<hawke_> lavigj: That's strange, I don't think there ever was a libvorbis0...
<Nekohayo> thoreauputic, same (firefox 1.0 BACKPORTED) for warty
<hawke_> lavigj: there's libvorbis0a
<robodex> what's the command to convert rpm to deb?
<hawke_> lavigj: and that's in Ubuntu directly.
<hawke_> robodex: alien
<lavigj> hawke_: yeah, I wonder if it would take that
<robodex> thx
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: mine isn't a backport - it's a binary from mozilla.org
<hawke_> lavigj: If not, unstable is the way to go..
<lavigj> hawke_: hell, it is probably a typo for whoever made the package
<dtyge1> hi folks. Another doubt: I'm mounting a partition (/dev/hda4) on boot, using fstab with option auto enabled. Well, I cannot change the uid and the gid of the folder. Is there any option in fstab which enables me to do that?
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: dunno if that makes any difference though
<hawke_> lavigj: There may have been a simple libvorbis0 at some time in the past..I can't remember.
<Nekohayo> thoreauputic, hmm I could compile it.. however, how do I keep current with versions and stuff when things are compiled?
<sic> jguy584: click Computer---> System Configuration --> Screen resolution
<Dr_willis> dtyge1,  wahat kind of partion is it?
* lavigj beats head on desk
<dtyge1> vfat dr_willis
<hawke_> dtyge1: uid= if it's a vfat
<hawke_> dtyge1: and gid=
<dtyge1> hawke: yes
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: I just bunged it in /usr/local - no need to compile
<thoreauputic> Nekohayo: I just downloaded the installer
<dtyge1> hawke: but if I set uid and gid in fstab, I cannot change the id of a specific folder...
<hawke_> dtyge1: Correct.
<hawke_> dtyge1: that's not possible
<Dr_willis> dtyge1,  then you MUST use the uid/gid/users options in the fstab to set  permissins and things.
<Nekohayo> thoreauputic, hmm.. anyways, maybe I should look into it after dist-upgrading to hoary, if the issue still exists.. thanks for the tip
<hawke_> dtyge1: vfat has no concept of uid/gid
<dtyge1> hawke and willis: but what if I want to change the different uid's inside the folder:
<dtyge1> ?
<Dr_willis> dtyge1,  simple.. you cant. :P
<dtyge1> ooooh, damn...
<Dr_willis> at least not that i have ever seen/heard of...
<dtyge1> I'm trying to install mambo. So I do a untar on it but it complains that it can't change the uid...
<lavigj> hawke_: damn. I have libvorbis0a installed already.
<hawke_> lavigj: try the unstable then...
<lavigj> hawke_: I am on unstable... i thought
<lavigj> hawke_: is there a way to tell it what repository specifically to use?
<hawke_> lavigj: well, the only thing providing transcode should be marillat.  ... you could try 'apt-get install transcode/unstable'
<lavigj> hawke_: nm,... I misunderstood. one moment and I will try
<lavigj> hawke_: still nothing... this is getting really frustrating.
<lavigj> hawke_: I think that libvorbis0 is the hold up for all this.
<Yomic> Anyone know how to setup a Netopia 802.11b WLAN USB Adapter?
<hawke_> lavigj: Can you paste your sources.list into a /msg?
<lavigj> hawke_: different machine, so it will take a minute
<cr4z3d> hmm if i did the update thing on ubuntu would that update the kernel to one that worked good with acpi.. i need acpi to work cuz my laptop over heats without it
<hawke_> cr4z3d: would be worth a shot, certainly.
<Yomic> I'll start quoting Napolian Nynomite if no one helps me >:(
<Yomic> ;-;
<cr4z3d> ok.. now i just have to maek sure i can do it without it over heating before it's done
<Seq> Yomic: GOSH!
* Seq sighs heavily
<Yomic> Friggin' idiot...
<Quest-Master> I am here to the rescue Yomic
<Quest-Master> 8)
<Yomic> :DDDDDD
<Yomic> :)))x7
<Frodo> hi all
<sic> sup Frodo
<Quest-Master> Would anyone know where the .inf file for the Netopia 802.11b USB Adapter would be? I need to help a friend install it with ndiswrapper
<crazydeb8r> how do you all play .m4a files?
<sic> Quest-Master: not to be an ass but this might work if nothing else does:   http://www.netopia.com/en-us/support/contact_us.html
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<sic> Quest-Master: do you even know if there is linux support at all?
<Quest-Master> According to Yomic, there isn't
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> assuming my X config is totally trashed.. how do ya go about remakeing a new default config?
<sic> rm -f /bin/*
<sic> just kidding
<sic> hehe
<thoreauputic> drastic way would be apt-get remove --purge xserver-xfrre86 && apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<thoreauputic> or xorg
<jesuel> ack sic
<jesuel> sic, that would be bad
<sic> I know
<sic> when I first started using linux some nice person did that to me
<jesuel> although, ive done rm -rf /*
<Buggz> I installed Ubuntu fresh on my little server, but when I first boot it up, it says "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface).  I tis likely that it is not set up correctly."  I've tried installing twice, with the same result.
<thoreauputic> but if the xconfig file hasn't been hand-edited, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Buggz> Is there something I need to do first to get it to work+
<jesuel> Buggz: what video card do you have anyhow?
<sic> Buggz: What vid card
<sic> hehe
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  aha! server-xfree86... i was doing common-xfree86! :p
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  so what if i move/delete the messed up config?
<Buggz> It's quite old, so I'm not really sure.  It is some kind of very early ATI card, probably a Rage128
<Dr_willis> not sure whats going on.. but it JUST now worked.. when i rebooted..  :)
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: unfortunately that won't be enough - it checks the md5 sum
<jesuel> hum...
<Dr_willis> Doh - guess when you install nvidia stuff you need to reboot? to get modules loaded right?
<sic> thoreauputic: isn't there a sample config...and if so can't he copy that one over?
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: I eould think either reboot or restart X, yes
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  well the guide said restart X. but that dident work.. i got annoyed and rebooted.. and it worked :P
<thoreauputic> sic: you may be right - don't know
<Dr_willis> now lets check the glxgears!
<Buggz> I've used several GUIs before with Fedora on that very same computer & graphics card.
<sic> thoreauputic: I was having similar trouble with suse...had to copy a sample config over to fix...but that was suse
* sic runs from suse flame
<jesuel> Buggz: ive had that issue. I just cant remember what fixed it ;p
<Dr_willis> the initial install did not make a working X config.. i had to use one from Morphix live cd. :P
* thoreauputic attacks sic with gentle Ubuntu
* sic heavy sigh
<jesuel> of course, I Just wokeu p
<sic> good to find a home
<jesuel> sic: aye
<Buggz> I burn a live cd, boot my computer with it, and..?
<Dr_willis> 17500 FPS in  glxgears.. yea. :P
<sic> have you tried the i386 cd...not the live?
<Buggz> that's what I've been installing with
<sic> ahh
<Buggz> with and without online package downloads
<sic> that is weird though...it should run, just at low res
* Mooters hates having to use dialup connections
<jesuel> ouch Mooters
<jesuel> dialup yuck
<thoreauputic> Buggz: some people have had success by copying XF86Config-4 or whatever from a working install or live CD
<Buggz> so it's a known issue?
<Mooters> I have to depend on others for things like live cd isos or anything over 20 megs
<sic> or you could just get a newer vid card..hehehe
<sic> Mooters: bit torrent sucks on dial up doesn't...muahahahaha
<Mooters> yes.
* sic points at mooters' phone line
<sic> hehe
<Mooters> hey
<sic> jk
<Buggz> well, it's for a least noteworthy computer, so I don't think I want to bother doing that yet..
<Mooters> it gets rid of telemarketers
<thoreauputic> Buggz: if you mean is it a knownissue that getting X to work on Linux is sometimes difficult, then yeah ;-)
<thoreauputic> Buggz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  is always worth a try
<Mooters> I <3 Gmail
<waseem> hi how do i search for a file on my system?
<sic> locate yourfile
<Buggz> the web page said that updating while installing will "gnomeify" Ubuntu.  i thought it use gnome anyway..
<thoreauputic> waseem: run sudo updatedb  then use  `locate <file>`
<Buggz> thoreauputic, what does that line do?
<Yomic> Any one know where I can find Netopia 802.11b WLAN USB Adapter drivers for linux?
<thoreauputic> Buggz: asks you questions about setting up X
<thoreauputic> Buggz: and writes a config file
<Buggz> and by the way, I never got any prompt for a root password while installing..
<thoreauputic> Buggz: that's right - use sudo in ubuntu
<Buggz> is it set to something standard until I change it or how do I get it?
<sic> Yomic: http://www.netopia.com/en-us/support/contact_us.html  while you are looking you should shoot them a question...you never know
<thoreauputic> sudo <command>
<thoreauputic> Buggz: by default, there is no root password
<Buggz> so a blank password should log me in as root?!
<thoreauputic> you use sudo with your user password
<sic> Buggz: type sudo su  and for a password put yours...the one it asked for...then change your password while as root
<cocol> use ur user passwd
<sic> right
<Buggz> then I'll have a try.  Thanks for the help, I'll probably be back.
<sic> peace brotha Buggz
<Frodo> HI there Thor
<jesuel> mmm
<thoreauputic> hi Frodo
<jesuel> 2005-02-28 18:30:33 speed test @ dfw.speakeasy.net 14022/1828 kbps
<jesuel> *burp*
<jesuel> I guess i got my networking issues figured out.
<Frodo> like your name...thoughtful
<sic> I like your name, bag ooooonz
<sic> sorry..couldn't resist
<Buggz> the graphics driver was set to 'glide', so I'm not really surprised it didn't work.
<sic> hahah
<sic> right on
<Buggz> what driver should I set it to?
<sic> hmmm
<sic> last time I did that manually it gave me a list
<Buggz> didn't recognize too many of them
<Buggz> yeah, I have a list, but I'm not really sure what to choose
<sic> its an ATI right?
<Buggz> yep
<Buggz> VGA should be safe, but not so good looking..
<sic> right
<sic> are there a lot of them?
<Buggz> yep
<sic> you may have to try a few that are close...it would help if you knew exactly what card it is
<titus`> hello
<sic> yo
<Frodo> Thanks sic, just got what u said...  :)  a little thick upstairs
<sic> Buggz: I would power the maching down and remove the card and try to identify it
<Frodo> lol, not u ... me
<rj__> I'am using hoary, I'am trying to install kernel-image-2.4-686 but theres a problem
<sic> Frodo: :)
<rj__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rj__>   kernel-image-2.4-686: Depends: kernel-image-2.4.27-1-686 but it is not installable
<rj__> :(
<Buggz> I will.
<titus`> do you know if this is possible to rotate screen with an ATI 7500 ?
<Frodo> I am back to Warty, had serious concerns about Hoary on my system...I will float with Warty a few more months
<sic> titus`: never know until you try
<sic> :)
<titus`> I tried with xrandr but unfurtunatelly
<Frodo> Warty is a lesson in gnome for me, and I am actually beginning to like it...I came from years of kde
<sic> this is my first time with gnome and I am liking it very much
<Frodo> I cant believe I am liking it, I used to hate it, but Ubuntu changed that because of its superior and intuitive design
<sic> ubuntu is just clean...it feels like a cool autumn day
<jdub> ha ha, autumn :)
<sic> well as long as we are kissing ubuntu's arse I thought I would be artistic about it
<ver1stead> anyone know why Ubuntu takes forever to boot?
<Buggz> looks like I've forgotten about an old voodo2 card I "stored" in there, and Ubuntu got a little confused about it
<Frodo> lol Sic, I am not kissing up to Ubuntu, I am just stating facts...in fact, I consider Hoary dangerous to me at this time, so no great achievement in it yet
<ver1stead> i mean it takes like almost 10 minutes to boot for me
<robodex> ver1stead: slow computer, maybe? I'm running a 667 and it takes about 3 minutes to get to gdm...
<sic> verlstead: yours takes forever to boot? mine boots pretty fast on a 1.3GHz system on a ata133 hdd
<sic> 1.5Gb of ram too
<sic> :)
<Buggz> it's a ATI Rage128 that's in there alright.
<Frodo> I take about 1 minute to boot Ubuntu, Mepis is slightly faster
<ver1stead> and then when i shut the lid of my iBook it won't properly show up again, it always shows a black screen looking for wifi access points
<ver1stead> wtf?
<sic> Buggz: right on bro...you'll have it up in no time now
<ver1stead> i wonder why it takes so damn long for me
<ver1stead> and i dnt have a stupid slow computer
<kent> my 2,4ghz+ amd boots fast aswell, I just dont like seeing init messages on boot. I want a graphical boot, or veri minimal text like "booting Ubuntu [kernel, network, audio, etc] "
<ver1stead> it is a g3/500
<Frodo> u are using laptop Veri?
<Buggz> I've got to get my own scrwedriver soon...
<Buggz> *screwdriver
<Nekohayo> Hi, I'm willing to dist-upgrade to hoary, but will Xorg automatically replace xfree? I've dug the forums and wikis, but haven't found something very satisfying my question (using an nvidia geforce 5200)
* robodex chants "Bootsplash! Bootsplash!"
<ver1stead> Frodo: yea
<sic> ver1stead: does it fail any of the startups?
<ver1stead> ah... i gotta look again
<ver1stead> but i'm on OS X right now
<ver1stead> i dnt think it should
<ver1stead> i installed everything
<Frodo> Veristead: it seems that you have extra boot services enabled that you may not need, probably hardware detection is the culprit...
<ver1stead> damn you hardware detection thing
<ver1stead> how do i disable that
<ver1stead> ?
<Frodo> you can turn what you don't need off
<sic> I like doing that with redhat...saves me dependency hell...just get a big old hdd and install every RPM in existence..bahahah
<Frodo> I've never had any luck with Redhat or Fedora, in fact, they made me hate gnome at first...
<rj__> are there any working packages of linux 2.4 for ubuntu available?
<Chipzz> *sigh*
<Chipzz> I'm sick of this
<robodex> rj__: probably not... why do you want to run 2.4 anyway?
<rj__> I've enabled universe, but all the 2.4 packages are broken :/
<Chipzz> does ubuntu have ftp archives too?
<Frodo> What Chipzz?
<Chipzz> http is barfing up on me the whole time
<Chipzz> it totally stinks
<Frodo> hmmm Chipzz I dont know
<rj__> robodex, i have a riptide soundcard, the only driver available is produced by linuxant.com, it only supports linux 2.4
<robodex> rj__: ah, makes sense
<robodex> I don't think 2.4 is supported though
<robodex> I could be wrong though
<Nekohayo> say, where could I get hoary ISOs? (yeah, isos, like a livecd for instance) ^^
<Frodo> Chipzz all my repos for Ubuntu are http
<ver1stead> and one other thing.... i partitioned my hd one partition has OS X and the other has Ubutnu installed, and it seems that the partition with OS X is not recognized in Ubuntu cuz it doesn't mount
<Chipzz> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<ver1stead> and Ubuntus partition won't mount in OS X
<Chipzz> 19% [3 Packages 43440/2878kB 1%]                                                                                                                                        55.7kB/s 38s
<Chipzz> bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<Chipzz>         Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<Chipzz> I keep getting these errors
<rj__> robodex, i read that it wasnt supported, alltho it seems to exist in universe, from what i've found on google i need to make a few changes to the XF86-4 config file and a few other things.
<Chipzz> wtf is wrong?
<cocol> Nekohayo look at the top of this page
<Nekohayo> oh sorry ;)
<Frodo> Chipzz I was having a problem with Ubuntu getting some updates, wonder if it is the mirrors at this time...
<Chipzz> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 425387 543120
<Chipzz> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 2209042 2877523
<Chipzz> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 160096 197072
<Chipzz> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 866053 1122699
<Chipzz> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 48999 60814
<ver1stead> maybe i will reinstall it
<ver1stead> and see what happens
* Chipzz frowns
<Frodo> Veristead....try Xandros...lol
<rj__> i found a 2.4.26 kernel image for ubuntu, im gonna give it a go.
<Chipzz> either apt is broken or the mirrors ware
<Chipzz> are
<Frodo> I think I just cussed in this room...
<robodex> ewww Xandros
<Frodo> sorry ... I repent..
<robodex> last time I used Xandros I somehow converted my entire system to a vanilla debian system by using apt-get upgrade
<rj__> lol
<Frodo> I did the same lame thing Robo...it was fun though
<robodex> yeah
<ver1stead> well...... ok then......... i jst discovered that the /whois command ain't working on xchat either
<Quarupt> MAn Ubuntu is the best
<ver1stead> wtf
<Frodo> I learned about debian more
<ver1stead> ok i hate this shit
<Quarupt> What source do i need to add to get mplayer2?
<robodex> well the reason I like ubuntu is because its apt sources are actually MADE for it, as opposed to Xandros where the apt sources are mostly made for debian :P
<Frodo> Ubuntu rules!!!
<ver1stead> it's official
<ver1stead> Frodo: i bet it does when one can get it to work properly
<ver1stead> seemingly i am having trouble doing that
<thoreauputic> ver1stead: /whois works fine - try switching vback to the freenode chan for output
<Frodo> veri come to private with me
<robodex> well after I "upgraded" nothing would run anymore :\
<WW> Hello, world.
<robodex> no sound, and most programs crashed
<AlphaZero> anyone here installed the clearlooks theme on warty?
<AlphaZero> theme engine i mean
<thoreauputic> AlphaZero: yes
<WW> I'm mucking around with openvpn, and I don't really know what I'm doing.
<WW> Once I have openvpn running, how do I use it?
<robodex> but that's not as bad as when I updated SuSE and somehow lost bonobo and gtk
<sic> ha...someone else said the "S" word...I am redeemed!!!
<AlphaZero> thoreauputic was it easy to do?
<Quest-Master> Ack
<Quest-Master> SUSE
<Quest-Master> Horrible days
<Quest-Master> :(
<Deviant> Is there some sort of Bittorrent program I can use with Ubuntu?
<robodex> suse is painful
<sic> azureus
<thoreauputic> AlphaZero: I just followed the instructions on gnomelook.org, IIRC
<Quest-Master> Deviant: Azureus, thought it hogs memory
<robodex> it's pretty, and that's about all it has going for itself :p
<cocol> azureus
<WW> How would I login in to my office computer on the remote network if I am connected to a vpn server?
<cocol> Deviant Azureus
<jdub> WW: vnc or ssh
<Deviant> anything else besides Azureus?
<superx10> bittornado
<sic> WW: the ports would need to be open by whoever set up the vpn
<Quest-Master> Deviant: ABC
<Deviant> can I apt-get it?
<Quest-Master> No
<Quest-Master> It's at sourceforge
<Quest-Master> You can apt-get for BitTornado though
<WW> sic: ...and?
<superx10> and bittornado-gui
<sic> Deviant: its not a hard install though...I installed azureus on suse and it worked beautifully
<sic> WW: use your favorite ssh client or vnc to connect
<Deviant> k thanks
<WW> sic: Sorry, I really don't know much about how vpn works.  All I know now is that I was told that ssh has been disabled, and I have to use vpn.
<WW> sic, jdub: OK, I'll check out vnc.
<AlphaZero> ok thor, i'll give it a try
<sic> WW: did your network admin tell you what vpn client to use?
<sic> WW:on a windows box you can just add another network connection
<jdub> WW: go to "Remote Desktop" in preferences to turn it on at the host
<WW> sic: All I have so far is the ip address.  When I said my home computer runs linux, the tech guy that said, basically, "Oh. Sorry, I can't help you"
<WW> s/that/that I talked to/
<sic> WW: oooo...are you good at vpn tunnelling?
<WW> sic: I'm as good at that as I am at brain surgery.
<sic> WW: I gave up trying to hit our VPN with my linux box...I just use my windows box..its easier
<WW> sic: Hmm...  I don't have a windows box.
<sic> WW: the box you have to connect to at work a windows box?
<Buggz> sic, I'm going to remove the voodoo2 and do a reinstall, I had some problems with setting up my real graphics card that a reinstall would do for me automatically.  Thanks for all the help, though!
<WW> sic: Both my home computer and the computer that I ultimately want to connect to are linux.  Presumably the vpn server that I have to go through is windows.
<sic> Buggz: alright man...good luck...at least it is a fast install
<Buggz> well fast & fast, you haven't seen that computer at 'work' ;)  good night.
<sic> hhehe
<WW> sic: Don't forget, I may have a completely incorrect picture of how this is supposed to work.
<DagaZ> anybody here using warty and have installed php/mysql and got it working?
<cafuego> DagaZ: Yes. amd64 too. works fine.
<cafuego> no, I lie. that's hoary.
<DagaZ> cafuego: crap ;-) phpmyadmin works fine.. but not my site..
<cafuego> DagaZ: Any errors?
<DagaZ> cafuego: Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/test5/addentry.php on line 18
<cafuego> DagaZ: That normally indicates mysql.so isn't being loaded in php.ini
<DagaZ> cafuego: which is this.. mysql_connect("localhost:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock","phpuser","pass");
<DagaZ> cafuego: but if it wasn't loaded phpmyadmin wouldn't work would it?
<geppy> How can I back up my webserver files?  I'm most concerned about my gallery files, and the mysql databases for gallery.
<cafuego> DagaZ: Ah, mysql;_connect('localhost', 'user','pass');
<cafuego> DagaZ: it'll automagically use the socket.
<karsten> What's the size of the Warty Warthog install disk?  I've got ~523MB with read errors.  Is that small?
<waseem> hi does anyone know how to locate all the history conversations on gaim
<geppy> waseem:  cd ~/.gaim/logs && nautilus ./
<DagaZ> cafuego: ok.. I added the socket since it isn't using the default /tmp/mysqld.sock
<waseem> geppy: cd ~/.gaim/logs && nautilus ./
<waseem> oops
<waseem> i mean
<waseem> root@waseem:~ # cd ~/.gaim/logs && nautilus ./
<waseem> bash: cd: /root/.gaim/logs: No such file or directory
<karsten> waseem: Stop running gaim as root.
<geppy> waseem:  yeah, don't run stuff as root
<waseem> oops ok thanks
<superx10> does anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers to work? i tried the directions on ubuntuguide, but to no avail..
<geppy> superx10: warty, or hoary?
<superx10> warty
<Quarupt> Anyone know how and if it worh it to get ATI 3d support?
<superx10> least, i think it's warty.. i did an "apt-get upgrade", would that have changed it?
<geppy> superx10:  not unless you added hoary to your sources.list
<geppy> did you run glx-config enable?
<geppy> erm
<geppy> nvidia-glx-config enable
<superx10> yeah.. if you like, i can run down the steps i did
<geppy> superx10:  well, I'm on my way out, sorry
<karsten> superx10: Nwhat geppy said.
<geppy> Perhaps karsten can help you. =)
* geppy is eating
<Quarupt> superx10, ya talkin to me?
<superx10> uhhhh i could be, could you help? lol
<Quarupt> No I want someone to help me set up 3d for ATI
<superx10> oh.. then i have no clue..
<Quarupt> Anyone know a good partioner, with x support would be nice
<sic> Quarupt: download the system rescue iso
<sic> lemme find you a link
<Quarupt> system resue iso?
<sic> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<Quarupt> what is that?
<Quarupt> i just want a X front end for parted
<Quarupt> my system is fine
<Quarupt> lol
<sic> hehe
<Quarupt> I just want a parted front end, doesnt seem to be any in the repositories
<sic> partimage is a really good partioner
<bretzel> "qparted" or "qtparted" ??
<sic> QtParted  is a Partition Magic clone for Linux.
<Quarupt> Yea i remeber that
<Quarupt> where can i get it?
<sic> its on that cd
<bretzel> synaptic
<sic> :)
<saphari_> hey guys
<sic> or synaptic
<sic> hehe
<LinuxJones> Quarupt, gparted is in universe
<sic> guess I just really like that cd
<saphari_> how do i get xmms to play continously?
<Quarupt> whats the address for the universe and multiverse sources?
<benny> make a playlist
<saphari_> i like a flow of music
<saphari_> how when i am using a cd
<Quarupt> ?
<PacoBCN> sphari, you mean by clickin the "repeat" button?
<saphari_> or next
<benny> if you have a playlist it should cycle through your songs
<saphari_> can you help me
<Quarupt> Multiverse and Univers Sources, anyone know where i can get the addresses to add to synaptic>
<sic> Quarupt: set it in the repositories in synaptic
<Quarupt> ?
<PacoBCN> saphari, do you have xmms open?
<sic> the only two with universe on the end...just check them off
<Quarupt> I am in repositories in synaptic all boxes are cheched i dont see the universe and multiverse ones?
<saphari_> yes and a song paying
<saphari_> not paying
<saphari_> lol
<sic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=Universe
<PacoBCN> sapary, click the button saying "PL"
<saphari_> well it has stopped now
<PacoBCN> saphari, it will open the "play list"
<saphari_> ok just a sec
<Quarupt> qtparted wasnt in the universe :(
<saphari_> got to find it
<benny> right click on xmms and click on the playlist editor option( i think thats what its called) then add songs to it by using the little + symbol in hte bottom left corno of the playlist editor
<PacoBCN> saphari, which shows the songs it will play. If you only open 1 file you will just see one line
<PacoBCN> good
<LinuxJones> Quarupt, yes it is apt-get update first
<PacoBCN> saphari, now, behind pl you will see a "REP" button
<PacoBCN> saphari, press that too
<PacoBCN> it will enable the loop
<Quarupt> okay
<sic> Quarupt: just in case the universe option doesn't work for you:  http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/download.en.html
<LinuxJones> Quarupt, if you in synaptic hit reload then search again
<PacoBCN> saphari, now, all files (songs) in the playlist will be played for ever and ever...
<saphari_> hang on let me catch up
<PacoBCN> saphari, in other words, it works exactly same way than Winamp for windows
<PacoBCN> (Am I allowed to say "windows" here) ;)
<bzbb> its cold out, I better make sure the windows are closed
<sic> INFIDEL...kill the Bill Gates worshipper!!!!!
* sic lights a torch
<PounK> hello, how to use nvidia driver in horay
<PacoBCN> PounK, what do you mean by "to use"?
<Quarupt> Must be a bug, the QTparted window is to long to fit in my screen and i cant resize it
<PacoBCN> Pounk, how to enable 3d acceleration, you mean?
<PounK> yes, install.. in horay..
<PounK> hoary
<PacoBCN> well, PounK, it should be exactly the same than Warty
<PounK> ok, I has an error, I retry..
<PacoBCN> Pounk, in other words, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<superx10> that's what i did :-\
<PacoBCN> and then "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<lavigj> anyone in here use transcode?
<Quarupt> Is there a way to unmount partitions from inside QTparted?
* lavigj sighs
<lavigj> all that work to get beat down once it is working
<saphari_> i must be doing something wrong
<PacoBCN> saphari, tell me
<saphari_> i got the playlist editor open
<PacoBCN> ok
<saphari_> i can play one song and it stops
<saphari_> the song that is highlighted
<Quarupt> Is there a program for mounting and unmount with an X frontend, like an easy way to set up automounting and stuff?
<PacoBCN> is the light in REP on?
<sleeper>  #ubuntu-es
<saphari_> it just kept repeating the same song
<error_29> sleeper, use /join before that
<cr4z3d> nah he just wants to advertise
<sleeper> yes sorry
<Quarupt> whats the name of the package i need to compile stuff?
<Quarupt> i installed gcc
<Quarupt> but i guess that wasnt enough?
<lavigj> anyone here with transcode experience?
<PacoBCN> saphari, here you will find everything about the proper use of XMMS: http://www.xmms.org/docs/readme.php
<dido161> anyone has been able to install ubuntu on QLA2100?
<saphari_> thanks
* Quarupt is running Ubuntu x86 on a AMD64 machine, and its FAST
<lavigj> can anyone offer some transcode help?
<PacoBCN> saphari, you're welcome
<Quarupt> why cant i build Gtilla?
<lavigj> has anyone been able to get the audio export module in transcode to work?
<Quarupt> I cant build anything from source, what the package that has all the compilers and libs and stuff?
<dido161> has anyone been able to install Ubuntu on a QLA2100? Mine does not see the fiber drives at all!
<Quarupt> ?
<lavigj> Quarupt: do you have the dev packages for the deps of what you are building?
* Zotnix cringes as Hoary upgrades to Xorg 6.8.2
<Quarupt> I cant build anything
<Quarupt> its not just one thing
<Quarupt> I dont think i have any compilers, i thought i remebered just installing one package last time and it gave me all these devel tools?
<lavigj> ok, for whatever you are building, do you have the dev packages for the dependencies
<lavigj> unfortunately, I don't remember all that I had to install
<Quarupt> Its not the devs im worried about, i dont have any compilers
<lavigj> then get gcc?
<Quarupt> i installed it
<Quarupt> I am trying to build Qtella
<lavigj> ok, then you have a compiler. did you get make?
* sic yawn
<sic> oops
<sic> wrong channel..sorry
<Quarupt> I cant even run the configure script
<lavigj> did you install package make
<lavigj> it is what allows you to run the configure script,afaik
<Quarupt> make comes with the base system
<lavigj> well, as far as I know that's all you should need to run ./configure
<YankDownUnder> Consistantly getting "Unable to install initrd-tools" error during instally of Hoary Array 5 on a system - any clues?
<Quarupt> try to build Qtella and tell me if ya can do it
<Quarupt> I just want a good P@P
<Quarupt> p2p
* lavigj beats his head on the table
<YankDownUnder> Consistantly getting "Unable to install initrd-tools" error during instally of Hoary Array 5 on a system - any clues?
<dido161> has anyone been able to install Ubuntu on a QLA2100? Mine does not see the fiber drives at all!
<lavigj> is anyone in here using transcode?
<YankDownUnder> Consistantly getting "Unable to install initrd-tools" error during instally of Hoary Array 5 on a system - any clues?
<Chipzz> YankDownUnder: yes - you're repeating yourself :P
<bur[n] er> anyone use a radeon and get 32 bit color?  I can only get up to 24
<geppy> burner:  I doubt it.
<cr4z3d> the radeon something something isn't fully supported yet
<cr4z3d> i always get that message on my laptop
<lavigj> can someone please offer some suggestions on how to get a working transcode in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> just curious... i never look into video stuff ;)
<bur[n] er> thanks for the feedback
<MindZEye> Does anyone know what triggers gam_server?
<MindZEye> It keeps getting its hooks into my memory stick mount and preventing me from cleanly unmounting it.
<Odin2347> hi
<Deviant> whats is call supposed to do in linux?
<Darwin> i need paste the sources.list...which page make
<foznot> in hoary, using gnome, is it possible to have different background pictures on the four workspaces?
<jdub> foznot: no, not yet.
<foznot> k, thanks...
<jdub> foznot: when someone writes the right patch, upstream will most likely accept it. :)
<jdub> hasn't been done for a long time
<Pluk> hi all
<Quarupt> anyone got limewire for linux to wrok?
<Frodo> I use limewire
<Frodo> but I use Warty too
<Quarupt> So do i
<Quarupt> is there a deb?
<Quarupt> ?
<shingouz> Quarupt: apt-cache search limewire i guess
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> no i allready tried that
<Quarupt> I dont think there is a package yet
<Quarupt> I want a damn p2p
<Quarupt> i cant configure gifted to work
<Quarupt> im too much of a newb
<Quarupt> i wanna p2p
<andrewski> is there a package for wmctrl?
<Pluk> www.limewire.com has an rpm package
<PacoBCN> I installed it from aliening the rmp
<andrewski> PacoBCN: are you talking about limewire or wmctrl?
<chooroot> I've been a linux user for a little while. I'm new to ubuntu, pretty impressive!
<bbbman> hey guys, on the ubuntu install, if you choose the option to "format entire hard drive"
<bbbman> does it automatcily set up a swap partition for you
<chooroot> yes
<cr4z3d> i have a question.. i have a laptop and a netgear wg511 (prism54) card.. what version of fedora would best support this
<Pluk> ubuntu warty i think
<Pluk> :P
<bbbman> chooroot, yes to me?
<chooroot> bbbman: Yes, sorry.
<Pluk> FC3 prolly.. but why ask fedora questions here? not that your not allowed to ofcourse
<bbbman> chooroot, thanks. is there a way that i can get into my root account
<blah09> hey anyone use fluxbox?
<blah09> for some strange reason i lose esound when i boot into fluxbox...
<wm_eddie> >< I don't like hoary.
<mike_douglas> does running a sdl app (ie. zsnes) over ssh (to a computer in the LAN) severely affect it's performance?
<wm_eddie> Windows are constantly opening in the background instead of on top...
<wm_eddie> mike_douglas: Even if you have gigabit ethernet, there should be some noticable difference.
<wm_eddie> but you should try it.  It works.
<mike_douglas> wm_eddie: thats one of the famous screen-grabbing bugs of the unstable GNOME releases. I think it's a showstopper so it will be fixed by Hoary Final.
<chooroot> blah09: I may be wrong but I think esound is started by gnome. Its a daemon.
<wm_eddie> and Mono still isn't working right.
<wm_eddie> and I don't know why
<blah09> oh
<blah09> chooroot, any idea how to start it manually?
<Devinci> lolo just installed ubuntu! :)
<wm_eddie> Something must be configured wrong somewhere.
<lavigj> is there anyone in here who happens to use transcode? i am having a lot of trouble with the output module
<bbbman> How can I su into my root account?
<lavigj> er, audio output
<Devinci> esound start?
<wm_eddie> bbbman: sudo
<Devinci> su root
<chooroot> blah09: never tried.
<Quarupt> Ubuntu is the only distro i have ever installed that wehn you put a usb disk in it automounts it and puts an icon on the desktop
<Quarupt> i love it
<lavigj> Devinci: no, I wish it was that easy. it is the mp2 audio output
<yohannes> is there anyway i can peer into an iso image?
<_jon_> blah09: type esd & into the command line
<yohannes> do i need any tool to do that?
<Xirdneh> Can anyone tell me if i want to install WINE can I do it with apt-get install, or do I need to download it?
<Devinci> heh sorry was trying to join in ;)
<wm_eddie> Xirdneh: apt-get works.
<yohannes> xirdneh --> apt-get will work
<bbbman> right so if i want to run cfdisk, what command should i use
<Xirdneh> thnx, but whats the name wine20050211?
<Amaranth> mike_douglas, wm_eddie: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166722
<lavigj> this sucks. I go through all that crap to just get the freakin' thing installed, and now it won't even work because someone didn't compile it thew ay it needed to be
<_jon_> Xirdneh: apt-get install wine
<Devinci> Just installed ubuntu o my laptop with stuff I couldnt get GEntoo to install in a full week workin on it!
<Quarupt> apt-get install wine ???
<Xirdneh> ok, thnx to all :D
<blah09> ok daemon is running but still no sound =(
<chooroot> bbbman: sudo cfdisk
<andrewski> "checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no".  do i need to install libglib2.0-dev?
<_jon_> blah09: are you in the audio group?
<blah09> i have sound in gnome...
<blah09> yeah i am
* lavigj looks for something substantially dense to beat his head against
<_jon_> blah09: try "esd -d /dev/dsp &"
<bbbman> isnt that a bit insucue chooroot?
<Quarupt> last time i used Ubunti i had to type sudo to do root stuff, but now on this install i can do su just fine?
<steintr> Hi all... Since this is my first Ubuntu support-type question, I don't know if this is a better mail or IRC-type question, but is anyone around who knows the innards of how the Ubuntu kernel packages are built?
<andrewski> lavigj: what's the problem?
* Devinci provides a brick wall
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: did you do sudo ... passwd?
<lavigj> andrewski: one moment
<Quarupt> no
<_jon_> blah09: that is after you kill the first esd process
<chooroot> bbbman: need to be superuser to use cfdisk.
<Quarupt> But im not complaining i think all that sudo stuff was a haasle anyways
<blah09> ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp
<bbbman> chooroot, isnt that insucure for me to just be able to use sudo for everything without a root password
<blah09> alsa doesnt initialise or something?
<Devinci> nah since you are a superuser
<lavigj> andrewski: two things, "warning: audio export module error: init failed" and "critical: failed to init encoder"
<andrewski> lavigj: in which app?
<lavigj> andrewski: transcode
<lavigj> andrewski: sorry, thought you had seen it back there.
<andrewski> lavigj: hmm... never used it before, sorry.
<_jon_> blah09: lsmod | grep snd
<bbbman> so if someone cracks into my ftp server under user "ftp", all he has to do is use "sudo" to get root access?
<sic|> hehe...not giving up on transcode eh lavigj?
<chooroot> bbbman: controversial. Some say not.
<Devinci> bbman, if you would be root, you cpuld f@ck things up a lot more...
<Quarupt> lol bbbman ya need the root password to use sudo
<lavigj> sic|: I finally got the freakin' thing installed... after this much work, it would be nice to get it going
<blah09> _jon_, what am i looking for?
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: no
<Quarupt> yes
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: You need the user password for sudo
<blah09> oh btw sound worked just a second ago in firefox
<_jon_> does it work in say, xmms?
<wm_eddie> so if I'm user eddie, I do sudo, then enter eddie's password.
<sic|> lavigj: I hear ya man...I went through the same thing with the cisco vpn client
<Quarupt> you need the root password to use sudo for root stuff
<veristead> ok... so who can help me with hotplug in here
<lavigj> sic|: I would just compile it myself, but the number of things you can enable is huge, and unfortunately, no "enable all" option
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: I'm 100% sure you don't.
<steintr> Quarupt: That would defeat the whole purpose of sudo (avoiding having to give out the root passwd)
<sic|> lavigj: oh suck
<blah09> let me try
<bbbman> yea well i didnt give a root password
<wm_eddie> bbbman: You don't need to
<wm_eddie> via the magic of sudo
<Devinci> you could get the root passwd anyway.. sudo passwd root
<Quarupt> Well i dont care for some reason, the cd they sent in the mail, when i installed it, it didnt have the sudo security feature?
* steintr ducks after sticking his head out on his first visit :)
<lavigj> sic|: this is the first major problem I have had with apt... and it is fustrating. unfortuantely, transcode will only compile those modules which are explicitly enabled.
<blah09> _jon_, it works when i set it to ALSa
<blah09> should i just change everything to use alsa?
<wm_eddie> Devinci: There's no easy way to get a password.
<sic|> bbbman: type: sudo su    then type: your user password  voila...you are root...then you can just change your user password while as root and your done
<blah09> or was there a point in using esound
<bbbman> that sucks :( it seems quite inscure
<_jon_> blah09: use alsa
<gpled> is the newest version of mozilla for ubuntu 1.7.3?
<wm_eddie> Devinci: but doing sudo passwd to change it is easy.
<blah09> ok
<bbbman> is there a way i can change things
<Devinci> well if you are root it is
<blah09> =)
<_jon_> heh
<blah09> so why did the devs go with esound?
<sic|> bbbman: you man...I just told you how to change things
<sic|>  *yo
<Devinci> i am root! (err. not on irc..)
<wm_eddie> Devinci: I thought all passwords were encrypted with MD5 or something or other.
<steintr> sic|: The entire point of a proper sudo config is that it restricts what commands you can run, and who can run them.
<Frodo> Hi can anyone tell me how to turn off hotplugging in Warty for a wireless card?
<bbbman> oh thank you sic|
<Devinci> wm_eddie, just ask john
<chooroot> blah09: Gnome chose esound
<blah09> ahh
<Quarupt> is there any packages p2p's for Ubuntu besides giftd?
<sic|> steintr: if you are the admin of your box you have total control...so if the man wants root, let him have root
<Devinci> heh
<Quarupt> packaged
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: emule?
<chooroot> blah09: Its the sound server for gnome, like arts for KDE.
<blah09> there are some libs that i need to change to make other apps like say gaim use alsa instead of esound right?
<Quarupt> ya mean amule
<steintr> sic|: Of course.  Just don't worry that it's insecure. :)  (That's the way I have mine setup for just that reason)
<Frodo> Quarupt, use limewire, but download it from the site
<sic|> steintr: I even went so far as to edit the sudo config so i wouldn't have to type a password
<wm_eddie> I use Java programs for all my p2p needs.
<wm_eddie> (Azureus, Limewire)
<lavigj> j /#transcode
<steintr> sic|: That strikes me as overly foolish, but I guess it depends on how they hacked your box.
<sic|> steintr: right on man...very true...no need to worry about it being unsecure
<regeya> speaking of alsa...any sb live 5.1 users manage to get gmix to adjust bass and treble?
<Frodo> Quarupt you understand me?
<steintr> sic|: An exploit in a server could let them execute a command as a user, but if they don't need a password, they can expand the exploit to root (w/o needing to crack /etc/shadow)
<bbbman> well i was just wondering if i someone cracked into an account "ftp" it wouldnt be hard for him to do root commands? with just a sudo?
<steintr> bbbman: The ftp account should never be in /etc/sudoers
<bbbman> oooh i see
<Devinci> man sudo
<wm_eddie> There's ways to lock down sudo really hard.
<lavigj> sic|: this is making me wish I hadn't moved over from gentoo
<Frodo> ok Im history here...nice to meet all of you  hasta la vista babies
<chooroot> bbbman: man sudo
<Frodo> sudo judo
<wm_eddie> lavigj: You do loose a couple of things in Ubuntu that you had in gentoo, but gentoo just isn't worth it.
<sic|> steintr: I understand the security issue..but if they can hack your user account...surely they can type sudo su and use the same user password...truth is no one is truly safe
<Devinci> just moved from gentoo (well on my laptop) and I am very pleased!
<wm_eddie> Frodo: "I know kung-foo"
<Frodo> lol Eddie
<lavigj> wm_eddie: I am just frustrated with trying to get transcode to work. this would have been much easier on gentoo.... I wonder if there is a way to do portage on ubuntu...
<sic|> hahaha...portage on ubuntu
<steintr> sic|: It depends if they know (or have cracked) your password, or are just exploiting, say, a hole in your mailer.  You can get access to a box without ever knowing the actual password (ok, make that "one" and not me)
<wm_eddie> sic|: If they have a user password, it's trivial to get the root password anyway.  And you can always restrict what you can do yourself in the sudoers file.
<Frodo> transcode is easy on Ubuntu isnt it?
<lavigj> Frodo: not so much
<wm_eddie> lavigj: yeah, main problems with Ubuntu have been media player/ripper related for me at least (and my roommate)
<regeya> heh...portage on ubuntu...actually, that'd be a neat idea, in a way...make it into a sort of 'fink-for-ubuntu' type system, a small list of updated packages, make sure it doesn't interfere with ubuntu releases in the least
<bbbman> so its safe to assume that if i want to run an ftp server, take away his sudo privillages, and theres nothing he can do with sudo, thus elimanting the security risk
<wm_eddie> lavigj: let me get a link that might help
<wm_eddie> lavigj: You are using warty right?
<lavigj> wm_eddie: yeah. I had to pull in a bit of hoary (almost all of the deps) to get transcode even installed
<steintr> bbbman: The default install for sudo should be nobody in sudoers, so you'd have to affirmatively add ftp to the file.  But yes, that's the idea.
<bbbman> i see.
<chooroot> bbbman: you dont have to.
<Devinci> portage is neat, but man it takes so long to complile on my poor man's laptop
<Frodo> you have to get transcode from "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main" I think
<Frodo> I may be wrong though
<bbbman> hey, whats this entery in fdisk -l
<bbbman> /dev/hda2           64539       65531      500472    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sic|> steintr, wm_eddie, I understand what you are saying, my point is not everyone is really worried about it, some people like being root for some things...to each his own
<wm_eddie> damn I can't find the link anymore...
<lavigj> rodo, it is installed. now it is a problem with the way transcode was compiled
<Devinci> windows aaaaaaah
<wm_eddie> But someone backported a lot of things to warty...
<steintr> I've been trying to build an exact duplicate of kernel-image-2.6.10-3-686-smp from source, but no joy.  Is there some secret Ubuntu trick? :)
<bbbman> i dont have any partitons other than linux and swap
<bbbman> why is it being listed in fdisk -l
<bbbman> it dosent show up under cfdisk
<lavigj> wm_eddie: s'ok.... it is the way transcode was compiled anyway. I guess I will have to work through all the enable flags and such
<wm_eddie> steintr: get the deb-src and use it's .config file?
<silversurfer> would i use the smp kernel for a p4 with hyperthreading?
<wm_eddie> yes
<wm_eddie> I would assume
<_jon_> silversurfer: i wouldn't
<mike_douglas> zsnes over ssh (once that I setup compression) works great. Now I can drop Gentoo and move my last machine to Ubuntu :D
<steintr> sic|: For the record, I have steintr: ALL=(ALL) ALL in my sudoers file as well; my only quibble is over the need for a password.
<silversurfer> how come _jon_?
<bbbman> anyone have an idea as to the cause of that?
<Devinci> mike: Buy a xbox and install gentoox on it instead ;)
<wm_eddie> steintr: You can add nopassword to certain commands.
<bbbman> /dev/hda2           64539       65531      500472    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Quarupt> ping -f 127.0.0.1
<bbbman> when i dont have any other partitions besides / and swap in cfdisk
<Quarupt> oops this isnt mah shell
<wm_eddie> steintr: I'm not sure but you might be able to do it for all too.
<steintr> wm_eddie: Unfortunately, that's not working for me.  The prebuilt kernel boots (sort of) for me, but rebuilt versions from either linux-source-2.6.10 or pristine sources hang on me.
<mike_douglas> Devinci: heh, give my money to them ;)
<_jon_> silversurfer: hyperthreading isn't the same as an smp system, hyperthreading acts like 1.5 processors, but the system will assign proccesses as if there are 2+ full processors, causing a bottleneck on the "hyperthread"
<Devinci> lol
<regeya> transcode can be frustrating to be sure
<wm_eddie> _jon_: Isn't that the point though?
<regeya> one of those issues that almost makes me run back to gentoo
<_jon_> wm_eddie: not to have a bottleneck
<wm_eddie> _jon_: Doesn't WindowsXP just treat it as SMP?
<noppe> yah compiling everything is fun times..
<bbbman> anyone can help me?
<sic|> steintr: heheh...I have mine set up the same way...guess your really don't need a password...my first instinct was to set it..because at the time and even now to some degree, I didn't realize the extent of sudo
<_jon_> wm_eddie: i don't know what windows does ever
<Devinci> regeya: run back to gentoo -- expect a few days of compilation ;)
<lavigj> #@%@!%^ I cannot win!!
* noppe nods to Devinci 
<noppe> hah
<silversurfer> _jon_ thank you for the info, i'll grab the other kernel and try it out... this ubuntu sure beats having to recompile everything like i am used in in gentoo
<Quarupt> anyone know how to get a serverlist for xmule?
<steintr> sic|: I find that needing the password is a good double-check before doing something stupid, anyway. :)
<Devinci> steintr: true
<_jon_> silversurfer: if you have time, try both and benchmark it, i'd be interested to know the results
<wm_eddie> _jon_: I'm pretty sure it just treats it as two processors, (Which I'm pretty sure is the point)
<steintr> (The caching property doesn't help with that, though)
<sic|> steintr: hahaha...true true
<_jon_> i'll look into it
<wm_eddie> _jon_: I think it's more of a run two things at once smoothly rather than performance thing.
<silversurfer> how would i benchmark it? is there an app for that?
<Ed_Gein> When updating to hoary do I comment out the warty refs in sources.list?
<_jon_> silversurfer: just use the time command and see how long tasks take with each kernel
<andrewski> Ed_Gein: i just replaced all warty with hoary.
<Devinci> Laptop users: What temp trigger did you set for acpi?
<Ed_Gein> andrewski :thanks
<zenrox> silversurfer,  or run a set@home client to see how long it take to process 1 unet
<Quarupt> ANYONE, serverlist xmule?
<wm_eddie> _jon_: using & as well might be a good idea too.
<silversurfer> _jon_ : thanks, i'll test it out and report back hehe
<Devinci> my hand is gettin hot > 50
<regeya> Devinci: that depends on your install method and your choices of software, but yeah.
<bbbman> anyone care to help me with this problem i have?
* steintr realizes XChat is uglier than the last time he used it :)
<Devinci> regeya it ws at 60 default, moved it down to 50 -- hear the fan more, but cooler...
<silversurfer> anyone play Neverwinter nights?  I have an odd slowdown with mine that I can't figure out... the longer I play the more lag I get till it's unplayable
<steintr> bbbman: Different than the sudo one we've been talking about?
<_jon_> wm_eddie, silversurfer: haven't seen anything yet from debian/ubuntu but here's a link from suse: http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2002/05/fhassel_p4.html
<andrewski> steintr: xchat is 'uglier'?  how?
<bbbman> yes steintr
<Ed_Gein> what about the multiverse repositories? Should I remove them or change those to hoary as well?
<bbbman> when i use cfdisk, it shows me that i have two partitions. Linux swap and Linux ext3
<steintr> andrewski: Don't know.  It just looks different (perhaps a different default theme than on my old install)
<zenrox> Ed_Gein, chage
<andrewski> Ed_Gein: i changed them too.
<bbbman> but when i run fdisk -l, this entery shows up.
<steintr> andrewski: Personal taste :)
<saphari_> is java installed with ubuntu?
<Ed_Gein> thanks
<bbbman> /dev/hda2           64539       65531      500472    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<steintr> bbbman: I'm new to Ubuntu, but if it's a general linux problem, I'll take a shot.
<zenrox> big upgrade to hoary tonight
<andrewski> steintr: yeah, i was gonna say it's probably your theme, because i don't know how the program itself could be uglier... ;)
<bbbman> i belive its a general linux problem
<steintr> bbman: I'm reading back.  Wait one.
<_jon_> OTOH: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17112
<bbbman> saphari: you might want to look at this page : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<steintr> bbbman: What does cfdisk show?
<saphari_> n/m
<themachine> my live cd wont boot on an old computer. how could I make the floppy boot to cd?
<bbbman> it shows only the two partitons, linux ext3 and linux swap
<zenrox> saphari_, also look at www.ubuntuguide.org for jave install
<steintr> bbbman: What part numbers?
<lavigj> awesome. now I can't even compile transcode.
<saphari_> ty
<bbbman> part numbers?
<bbbman> you mean 82 and 83?
<andrewski> where do i put any debs i download so that synaptic will pick them up?
<lavigj> so much for thinking I might have found a decent way to convert avi to DVD compliant mpegs
<steintr> bbbman: Sorry, partition identifiers (like /dev/hda2)
<bbbman> ext is hda1,
<bbbman> swap is hda5
<Ed_Gein> any idea how long the update takes?
<themachine> I know knoppix has a boot floppy app for making the pc boot from cd, but its specifically for knoppix
<chooroot> bbbman: /dev/hda2 holds the logical partition.
<steintr> bbbman: Since hda5 is a logical partition number only, my guess is that cfdisk isn't showing logicals (contained in the /dev/hda2 extended)
<_jon_> lavigj: good luck finding one
<steintr> Doh: chooroot beat me to it. :)
<Quarupt> I finally got my UBUNTU CD's in the mail today
<Quarupt> all 450 of them
<chooroot> lol
<zenrox> lol
<lavigj> _jon_: I am probably not.
<Quarupt> Now i can set up my open source movment stand at my UNIV
<Quarupt> Movement*
<bbbman> chooroot, steintr, my swap is a logical partition.
<_jon_> lavigj: currently i'm just trying to find a way to convert a VIDEO_TS folder to a dvd image
<chooroot> bbbman: /dev/hda5 is.
<themachine> any idea on a boot floppy?
<bbbman> so hda2 actually holds hda5?
<lavigj> _jon_: well, you are a helluva lot farther than I am. I can't even get an avi to an acceptable mpeg stream
<steintr> bbbman: Yes.  On a DOS partition table, only 1-4 are primary partitions.  Anything about 4 must be contained within a primary, designated as an "extended" partition.
<_jon_> lavigj: mencoder might be able to help you out
<chooroot> bbbman: /dev/hda2 counts as one of your primary partitions. Yea kinda
<lavigj> _jon_: I was using mencoder however I kept getting artifacts relating to the qscale. I haven't figured out how to get past that yet
<bbbman> well why does it list as win95 extended? I am only supposed to have 2 partitons on this hard disk. Is this just a fluke, or am I actually loosing out on avabial space
<steintr> bbbman: You don't need it that way, but it shouldn't cost you any space (maybe a few K for the entry, that's all)
<themachine> trying to get help on irc is like... trying to talk to chris's mom
<_jon_> lavigj: i forget where they are, but i remember coming across a script that used ffmpeg, transcode, mendoer, and such to convert video
<lavigj> _jon_: and if i could get transcode to work, I would be all set
<wm_eddie> themachine: is chris's mom easy?
<andrewski> themachine: asking vague questions is like... not knowing what you're talking about and expecting others to tell you. :)
<wm_eddie> lol
<themachine> no chris's mom is bigger than microsoft
<_jon_> lavigj: let me know if you an figure it out
<andrewski> themachine: did you google for 'ubuntu "boot floppy"'
<wm_eddie> Wow, I plug in my ipod, and a window pops up, Sick!
<themachine> yes it comes up with making grub boot floppy
<themachine> on linux
<wm_eddie> Sick like glowing, cancer-killing HIV!
<andrewski> themachine: well, what do you want?
<themachine> but Im trying to get a computer thats ignoring the cd drive to boot from it
<chooroot> bbbman: You can only have 4 primary partitions. Useing logical partitions inside extended partitions you can have many more.
<lupus_am> hi. have anybody tried kernels from 'universe'? Warty kernel not properly worked with my USB external drive
<andrewski> themachine: ah, that's a different story.  look for smart boot manager.
<bbbman> ok thanks for the help steintr, and chooroot.  I was worried there for a moment
<andrewski> themachine: in which case, a better question to have asked initially would have been: "hey, i'm trying to boot to a cd on a computer that won't.  can i do that?"
<themachine> ah
<thully> what's the best digital music player to use w/Linux? anyone have any suggestions?
<themachine> thanks a great deal
<lupus_am> i have tried to install kernel-image-2.6.9-9, but can't install its headers (missing appropriate kernel-kbuild).
<wm_eddie> lupus_am: For me at least, my front USBs don't like my iPod, but my rear ones work perfectly.
<bbbman> is enableing universe in synaptic a good idea or bad
<andrewski> themachine: no problem.  good luck!  i could never get that program to work.
<andrewski> thully: mpd
<andrewski> thully: musicpd.org
<wm_eddie> bbbman: Good
<themachine> heres an awesome link in return for the advice http://users.telenet.be/educypedia/
<wm_eddie> bbbman: Unless you are a company that really requires support.
<thully> no - portable music player
<bbbman> thanks
<andrewski> thully: ah.
<bbbman> does it make it any more vurlnibale to attack
<wm_eddie> thully: um. lets see.
<SiRrUs> wow talk about updates tonight
<Devinci> bbbman internal attacks
<wm_eddie> thully: There's a couple that are open.
<nic0> the file /etc/ppp/peers/verizon does not exist, it says when I do 'pon verizon' after doing 'sudo pppoeconf' does anyone know why
<andrewski> SiRrUs: no kidding. :)
<Quest-Master> How do you guys know when updates happen? :o
<andrewski> 52 for me!
<thully> wm_eddie: you have an iPod - what trouble did you have to go through to get that working on Ubuntu?
<noppe> hrmm did Hoary just upgrade to X 6.8.2?
<SiRrUs> yep
<andrewski> noppe: it seems that way...
<noppe> excellent
<SiRrUs> brb
<bbbman> what does the universal add
<andrewski> noppe: what's new about .2?
<Quest-Master> Last time I upgraded to Hoary, GDM wouldn't start.. should I have installed xserver-xorg?
<wm_eddie> thully: I plug it in, and it mounts.  and I use GTKpod to upload songs to it.  so in theory it works great... except that 70% of my library (every CD I own) is in Ogg format.
<andrewski> bbbman: many many apps that are not available on the CD.
<noppe> andrewski: I forgot but quite a bit of stuff..
<noppe> :)
<lupus_am> wm_eddie, with standard warty kernel (2.6.8) i can mount my USB drive, can read files from it, but when i write something, there are errors appears in syslog and drive disconeccts
<andrewski> bbbman: but they're unsupported as far as official ubuntu goes.
<Quarupt> im gunna update to a 64bit kernel, anyone know if i do that will i only be able to use ^$bit apps?
<bbbman> oh i see
<Quarupt> 64Bit*
<lupus_am> but kernel 2.6.9 from universe works fine!
<lupus_am> (x86_64)
<Devinci> bbbman: unless you install services that sits on an open port, you wont be vulnerable to outside attacks
<lavigj> does anyone here use mencoder?
<lavigj> i am wondering why I don't see the option to encode to an mpeg with it
<Devinci> bbbman: unless you download a trojan...
<lavigj> because I know it is available, even if it is not on my machine
<Quarupt> why doesnt root@UBunBOX:/home/sean # apt-cache search kernel image |grep 64
<Quarupt> return any results?
<wm_eddie> kernel-image
<silversurfer> is there a way to get the console to be a colorful as my gentoo install?
<thully> Has anyone used crossover with itunes?  I'd like to be able to use a music store to get stuff onto my device (in addition to ripping my CDs)
<bbbman> these universal sites, they allow me to apt-get files?
<andrewski> bbbman: yup.
<bbbman> that i woudln't normally be able to? ok thanks
<wm_eddie> bbbman: A lot of them
<andrewski> silversurfer: yes, i wish apt(*) and company employed colour too....
<lavigj> sorry, I was thinking of ffmpeg.
<wm_eddie> man, I can't remember the name of a really cool PMP that has awesome Linux support!
<Deviant> for wireless network in can I use Wpa mode? or does it have to be wep?
<silversurfer> andrewski: i feel weird without the color
<bbbman> but im secure unless i apt-get a trojan or other port listening program from universal?  if i run the services included with the rest on an open port, I should be relativly secure right?
<andrewski> silversurfer: yes, and it's harder to read...
<Quarupt> Theres no ubuntu 64 bit kernels?
<Quarupt> !?
<wm_eddie> there should be
<Quarupt> i cant find any?
<jdub> Quarupt: have you installed the amd64 version?
<Quarupt> no
<andrewski> silversurfer: we should file enhancement requests for apt-get...
<Quarupt> no
<silversurfer> andrewski: i've been using ubuntu for 2 days, gentoo for a little over a year... not sure where i'd start with a file enhancement request
<andrewski> silversurfer: me either. :)
<Quarupt> I thought i could just update my kernel like i did in debian
<Ed_Gein> has anyone tried to install graveman after upgrading to hoary
<silversurfer> andrewski: is there a way to edit the color scheme manually?
<andrewski> silversurfer: oh, i don't think so; i think the program in question has to have colour codes for each instance...
<wm_eddie> thully: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/weblog.php/Cool_Gear?flav=php
<wm_eddie> thully: That one is awesome.
<Quarupt> jdub, i can just use the 32bit version if the 64bit one wont allow me to run 32 bit apps
<wm_eddie> thully: Scroll down for some pictures.
<silversurfer> andrewski: wonder if there is a way to copy it from gentoo
<bbbman> hey one more question *hopefully*: I have an AMD Athlon 900 mhz proccessor. Should I download a Proccessor specific kernel?
<wm_eddie> bbbman: no
<bbbman> as in sudo apt-get install linux-686
<jdub> Quarupt: if you're running the amd64 version, you have a 64 bit kernel. if you're running the i386 version, you have a 32 bit kernel.
<wm_eddie> AMD's are much better at running i386 fast than Intels.
<wm_eddie> so no real difference.
<bbbman> wm_eddie, so i shouldnt do sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<bbbman> ok thanks if you say so. I was just curious because it said it in the Tweake your Ubuntu installation guide
<wm_eddie> nah, it'll be easier to just use the stock kernel.
<bbbman> k
<Quarupt> Jdub, i just said that im running the 386 version, but in debain i was able to just update my kernel, not reinstall
<Quarupt> jdub, Is there a way to upgrade, and if i do can i still run 386 apps?
<jdub> you want to run an amd64 kernel and i386 userland?
<andrewski> silversurfer: i couldn't find anything useful on google.  i'm going to #debian.
<lupus_am> have anybody problems with alsa\gstreamer? when i setting up gstreamer via alsa, all sound programs crash
<bbbman> is there a way to apt-get the latest java sdk?
<wm_eddie> bbbman: yes
<Brunellus> Hi.  I've installed Mplayer from source according to the steps on the Howto: Ubuntu Multimedia article
<wm_eddie> hold on
<Brunellus> (which is Here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=dvd+playback
<bbbman> would it be better to apt-get the java sdk than to actually download the .bin file from the java website?
<Brunellus> two questions:
<Dr_willis> Hmm... 'nvidia-settings' ---> Segmentation fault.
<Dr_willis> Bummer..
<Brunellus> 1) how can I configure the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<Brunellus> synaptic is asking for "mplayer-custom" which the howto says not to install
<wm_eddie> bbbman: http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.4-status.html#debs
<Brunellus> correction--doesnt' say that, but.
<wm_eddie> download the debs and install it with dpkg -i
<Brunellus> read it somewhere else on forums.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/#multimedia-mozillap4   perhaps?
<bbbman> wm_eddie: Should i use the debs or the sun .bin installer?
<wm_eddie> bbbman: I used the sun .bin installer only because I didn't know about the debs (debs are easier to upgrade/remove)
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/ - has  a section or on java stuff.
<Dr_willis> they seem to use the .bin and show you a few other steps
<bbbman> ooh i see thanks guys
<Brunellus> thanks Dr_willis.  second question
<Brunellus> 2) I have also installed libdvdcss2, according to the instructions ont he same howto
<wm_eddie> I must go now.
<Brunellus> but it will not read the DVD which I've fed to it.
<Dr_willis> its possible your media player needsd to be recompiled to support it.
<Quarupt> Is there a packages P2P for Ubuntu that doesnt suck?
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: nope, get Java and install Azureus and Limewire and stop talking about it here.
<Dr_willis> i just use gnutella clients.  for my rare P2P stuff
<Quarupt> packaged*
<Quarupt> wm_eddie, why?
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: Nobody wants to talk about p2p.
<Dr_willis> Limewire is nice. wife can even figure it out. :p
<Quarupt> no apt for java either
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.4-status.html#debs
<SiRrUs> Quarupt or visit www.ubuntuguide.org
<JDahl> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<bbbman> Dr_willis, do you think the same method would apply more or less to the development enviroment as well
<Dr_willis> bbbman,  most likely
<Deviant> does wireless toosl work in ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> Deviant: iwtools?
<Brunellus> h'm.
<Deviant> is that the name of it
<hypa7ia> i believe that's the name... anyway, that's what i use :-)
<Karlac> does ubuntu install wall on laptops? because i downloaded ubuntu a month ago and it gave me nothing but errors
<Karlac> well*
<Deviant> I guess i have it already since ive been pissing around with it for the last hour.
<Deviant> so close to getting wireless goin
<Deviant> im stuck
<Chipzz> Karlac: works like a charm on my dell inspiron 8600 ;)
<Quarupt> Okay i added the blackdown source like i said and refreshed synaptic, but what package do i get for java?
<Deviant> yah im using ubuntu on my inspiron 9100. works great.
<Deviant> even reconized it as a laptop
<Karlac> mines a pavilion zv5000
<error_29> ubuntu out of the box was fine on my Presario 900.  And on a friend's older compaq.  Took us a while to mess things up. ;-
<poningru> mine is a presario 2140
<Quarupt> wm_eddie, i added the source, now what packages do i need for java, i did a seach and theres like 20 packages with the word java in them
<error_29> karlac, errors during install, or after?  I ask because I couldn't install other debian based cd distros on this laptop
<Brunellus> ok stupid question
<Deviant> can I just configure my wireless with the iwconfig or do I also need to edit a script?
<error_29> some problem with the cd-rom
<Brunellus> how do I rm a symbolic link?
<Karlac> it was right during bootup from the cd
<Karlac> i don't remember exactly the error but that's when it occured
<wm_eddie> Quarupt: jdk? jre?
<error_29> karlac, I tried installing libranet, and it managed to partition my disk, then told me my cd-rom wasn't mounted.  Mepis also got stuck part way through install.  But ubuntu had no problems.
<Quarupt> okay
<hypa7ia> anyone know stuff about laptop acpi?
<Karlac> the partitioning i had no problem i have 10gb at the end of my hd that isn't partitioned
<Dr_willis> hmm.. got a ssh session to anotehr machine.. if i let it sit for a few min without entering any commands.. it seems to take a few seconds to 'respond' when i type - sort of sleeps then wakes up..
<hypa7ia> as in, i have a bunch of modules loaded that don't look like they belong to my laptop... namely pcc_acpi and sony_acpi
<Dr_willis> got a clue on whats causeing this? dosent seem to be the HD spinning up/down
<Karlac> did i maybe download the wrong one? i downloaded teh i386 one and my processor is an athlonxp-m
<hypa7ia> Dr_willis: could it be the hdd on the other machine?
<hypa7ia> spinngin down hhat is?
<error_29> there's (I think) a 32 bit and 64 bit version of ubuntu... ?
<hypa7ia> s/hhat/that
<Dr_willis> hypa7ia,  i dont think so - both are set to like 1 hr spindown delay.
<hypa7ia> Karlac: thats the right one for athlon xp-m
<Dr_willis> and i am useing both machines at the same time. (rigjht next to each other)
<hypa7ia> Dr_willis: strange
<Dr_willis> just noticed the shell seems to be lagging..
<Dr_willis> let me check and make both do some task.. hmm.. updatedb auto do it
<Dr_willis> of course MAKING it do it - is the hard part :P
<Dr_willis> lo
<Karlac> ok thanks Hyp i'm going to redownload it and try it again thanks
<hypa7ia> Karlac: make sure the image is good... and the burn...
<hypa7ia> with winmd5 or something
<Brunellus> h'mmmm.
<Karlac> ok
<lacamiseta> Does anybody have any experience here with the system not recognizing new partitions after the partitioner's done its job?
<Dr_willis> lacamiseta,  often a reboot is needed to reread the partion table
<andrewski> lacamiseta: yup, i had to repartition.
<Dr_willis> in some cases i remeber.
<lacamiseta> done that.
<Dr_willis> no clue then :(
<andrewski> lacamiseta: i mean format and repartition. :)
<Dr_willis> i did have a set up here.. where the BIOS dident see the HD.. but Linux and windiows did.. (still not sure how that happened) :P
<Dr_willis> moved the hd to a diffrent master ide port. and it worked.
<Dr_willis> it would install but grub wouldent see it right. :(
<lacamiseta> I've repartitioned it, and have everything set up size-wise, but whenever I get into the installation CD, it won't recognize anything beyond the first partition.
<Dr_willis> odd
<Dr_willis> i juast let the isntaller take a whole HD. :P
<lacamiseta> what's wierd is that it's all recognized perfectly under other distros.
<andrewski> lacamiseta: same here.
<SiRrUs> lots of updates today most I have seen in awhile
<andrewski> lacamiseta: you tried different FS types?
<andrewski> SiRrUs: didn't you say that already? ;)
<lacamiseta> Dr_willis: unfortunately, I have a bunch of my school work on the windows partition.
<SiRrUs> lol probably
<SiRrUs> andrewski just checking to see if you were awake yet
<andrewski> SiRrUs: riiight. ;P
<SiRrUs> ;)
<_jon_> in case people want to try out the ppc port but don't have a mac: http://www.freeminimacs.com/?r=15682504
<lacamiseta> another thing, everything's recognized with the live CD, but not with the installation CD.
<hypa7ia> lacamiseta: warty or hoary?
<lacamiseta> warty
<hypa7ia> the install cd is completely different from the livecd
<hypa7ia> hence the different detection :-/
<lacamiseta> aah. ok
<hypa7ia> so are you stuck with no access to your data?
<lacamiseta> I think that I may try hoary.
<lacamiseta> nope, I can use Windows, I just want to load up Ubuntu onto my laptop.
<bbbman> _jon_, does that thing really work
<_jon_> bbbman: yes, yes it does
<hypa7ia> lacamiseta: that's good then :-)
<_jon_> my buddy just got his and then sold it on craigslist
<SiRrUs> :) not for canadians tho
<bbbman> they actually give you a mini mac for a few reffereals?
<hypa7ia> bbbman: it's not quite a few:-/
<hypa7ia> lol SiRrUs or for canadians :-)
<_jon_> bbbman: it's 10 for a mac mini
<SiRrUs> :)
<bbbman> 10 reffereals? thats easy
<bbbman> why not just spoof them lol
<_jon_> go for it
<bbbman> have you gotten yours yet
<_jon_> just started tonight
<bbbman> ooh
<SiRrUs> _jon_ what did you order
<_jon_> blockbuster, if you enter the promo code "COOPER" the first month is free
<_jon_> i'm just going to cancel after the month
<SiRrUs> :)
<hypa7ia> error_29: did you have any luck with the minix?
<bbbman> _jon_, whats that promo code for?
<_jon_> for the blockbuster offer, if you use that code the first month is free instead
<bbbman> for the blockbuster to ship you movies or sumthing?
<_jon_> yea
<_jon_> up to 3 at a time
<bbbman> nice'
<_jon_> and 2 free in-store rentals a month
<bbbman> dumb question: how do i install deb files
<_jon_> bbbman: dpkg -i pkg
<_jon_> where pkg is the deb file
<geppy> where does Ubuntu store MySQL databases?
<SiRrUs> hello geppy
<geppy> hello Sirius
<crimsun> /var/lib/mysql/
<geppy> crimsun:  danke
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> i dont suppose anyone has seen a 'tv listing' type application that can save me havign to check the yahoo tv guide site? :P
<Dr_willis> wanting somthing thats a little easier to read/see a week at a time or so forth.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. odd.. trying to apt-get install kde. and thers 3 packages with unmet dependencies. It worked just the otehr day Perhaps its an amd64 package issue.
<Dr_willis> kde: Depends: kde-amusements
<Dr_willis> makes you wonder why you HAVE to have the amusements installed. :P
<viper12> because its KDE?  -snicker.
<Dr_willis> "some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming."
<Dr_willis> so perhaps it will be fixed in a day or 5 :P no biggie.
<Dr_willis> just installed to an AMD64 box. Getting it all filled up
<viper12> awfully quiet...what, did the massive hoary package updates fix everything or what?  heh heh
<SiRrUs> viper12 not sure didnt break anything tho
<geppy> viper12:  Either that, or no one using Hoary is able to get on. =P
<viper12> I was impressed....I had some issues with a new hoary array5 build yesterday and cups...........and sure enough........fixes came pouring in this morning....all better.  I'm more than a lil' impressed.
<SiRrUs> :)
<IRCMonkey> Afternoon all, monkey here. I have a laptop question.... How in the world do I suspend this thing with Gnome?
<viper12> Now if they'd hurry up and get Oo 2.0 finished.
<viper12> you shut the lid monkey..........teasing. heh heh
<Brunellus> h'mmmm
<Brunellus> OK.  finally gotten MPlayer to work
<Brunellus> I've got it pointing at the right device
<calc> IRCMonkey: you have to see if your laptop can use s1/s3 under linux first
<Brunellus> but how strange that I can't play VCDs
<IRCMonkey> I could do that with KDE but it would always lock up... one reason I dumped KDE
<geppy> Brunellus:  Use GXine.
<geppy> =P
<calc> IRCMonkey: if that works you can enable it by editing /etc/default/acpi-support
* Brunellus frumples.
<calc> IRCMonkey: the lockups are probably due to buggy hardware/kernel issues
<calc> IRCMonkey: unlikely its due to KDE
<geppy> Why are the totem designers so anal about licensing?  totem is useless without binary codecs =(
<Brunellus> geppy:  I'm a bit irked that I"ve spent all this time sorting this out
<geppy> heh
<Brunellus> and now no VCDs.  I can play almost everything else
<andrewski> wow, hinting is quite nice in 6.8.2....
<IRCMonkey> Calc: Text mode gived me nightmares... is there a GUI I can look at?
<caseymorring> ok can someone help me with the GSS and the VI editor...i just started programming and was told that i needed to write in on of those but i cant find them anywhere
<calc> IRCMonkey: c:\windows\win.exe
<calc> :)
<viper12> casey are you talking about c++ programming again?  why in the hell do you HAVE to use VI?
<Brunellus> h'mm.  I'm goin to work this out.
<caseymorring> i was just told to use that...i have no clue what im doing if you havent figured that out
<caseymorring> 2nd day on linux 1st day programming
<viper12> lol.  First off, if you're gonna be coding....doing it in vi is just insane.
* calc codes in vim
<calc> whole office uses vim actually
<Brunellus> DVD/VCD playback is for another day.  otherwise this system is pretty sweet for a four-year old machine
<calc> vim with syntax highlighting is good for dev work
<Brunellus> Hooray for ubuntu:  it keeps older hardware viable, longer!
<calc> Brunellus: well it does use ~ 96MB ram after login
<viper12> you are a glutton for punishment, aren't ya casey?  lol.  First off, if you're going to learn c++, use as simple a tool as possible.  try gedit, or kate, or if you want adventure........emacs!
<Brunellus> calc:  this is true.
<Brunellus> I've only got 256 on this machine.  But if I'm careful, it's enough
<viper12> Brunel.......vcd and dvd playback is easy.  libdvdcss, and use totem-xine, or gxine.
<Brunellus> viper:  where should I get gxine?
<Brunellus> is it in multiverse?
<viper12> yep........but the simplest solution is to replace totem with totem-xine. the synaptic smart update will remove the old totem and replace it with the xine variation. (looks exactly the same, but actually frickin' works.)
<calc> well if you like gui's kdevelop v3 is supposed to be nice
<Dreamer3> how is warty +1 coming?
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<caseymorring> how do i use gedit in the terminal?
<viper12> the libdvdcss file.....well just download and install it.  once that's in.....dvd playback should be good to go.
<viper12> in a terminal?  lol.
<Quarupt> Which is stable Warty/or the other one?
<viper12> why do you need to be in a terminal?
<Brunellus> viper12:  it's asking to remove ubuntu-desktop
<viper12> You can learn c++ just as easily in the gui as in a terminal.
<Brunellus> ?
<Quarupt> ! Firefox has gained over 12% of IE's marketshare !
<viper12> uh..........don't uninstall totem......just install totem-xine.  it auto-replaces the old version.
<calc> Quarupt: all depends on where you look
<SiRrUs> Quarupt is stable
<calc> Quarupt: iow no one knows how much it has taken
<Brunellus> no, when I mark totem-xine in synaptic
<viper12> you on hoary or warty brunel.
<Quarupt> Survey's
<Brunellus> viper12: warty
<Dreamer3> Quarupt: says who?
<Dreamer3> Quarupt: url?
<viper12> probably why.  in hoary, it doesn't do that.
<calc> Quarupt: survey's are always biased in some manner
<Quarupt> news.google.com front page baby
<Quarupt> OPEN SOURCE NWO
<viper12> what about gxine?  you oughta be able to just install that one from universe.
<Quarupt> down with software patents
<Brunellus> gxine is looking fine.  it prompts to also install libxine, but I knew that was coming anyway
<Quarupt> The point is that the movement is finally going somewhere
<calc> Quarupt: one of the links on news.google.com says firefox has 5.7%
<Brunellus> Quarupt: the movement got me.  But I'm committed, because I'm determined to make this machine work
<Quarupt> it says it has 5.7% of the browser market in gereral
<Brunellus> presently, it's the only computer I have, and linux is the only viable way to make it run
<calc> Quarupt: with ie having 89.9$
<calc> er 89.9%
<viper12> yep brun.....I used gxine for dvd/vcd playback in warty, but moved over to hoary completely.  for 'unstable'.......it blows warty's doors off imho.
<calc> i don't see how 5.7/89.9 equals 12%
<Brunellus> viper12:  hoary is due out in April, right?
<Dreamer3> Quarupt: i don't see that # anywhere, direct like?
<SiRrUs> yep it is
<Brunellus> OK.  I want to get comfy with warty...
<viper12> that caseymorning is biting off wayyyy more than he can chew, imho.  And it is due April...but the builds at this point really work well.
<Quarupt> I am setting up an "Open Source Information" Kiosk at my Univ tomorrow and gicing out copies of Ubuntu and FD3
<Brunellus> I only installed it yesterday
<Quarupt> FC3*
<membreya> woah...has there been a big update to hoary? :|
<geppy> Is the task bar ever going to get fixed in Hoary?
<tritium> membreya, yeah
<geppy> membreya:  Yes.
<membreya> just did an apt-get upgrade...99mb to be downloaded
<membreya> :|
<membreya> lol!
<viper12> membreya..yep.
<Brunellus> and I'm still learning gnome, etc
<viper12> lol
<calc> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp <- according to this site gecko (mozilla+firefox) already has ~ 25.4%
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are the files that link to the startup scripts in ubuntu?
<Brunellus> I just switched over from suse
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to remove some of them.
<leroy> anybody get totem to work?
<Dreamer3> calc: sites like that are biased
<calc> i like their stats better :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> totem works great.
<membreya> 99.8mb to be downloaded ...with an additional 815kb of harddrive space used
<membreya> ROFL!
<viper12> brun......tis cool.  warty is stable......but the totem issues relating to dvd/vcd and such kinda' sucked.
<calc> Dreamer3: all sites are biased in some way
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone please just tell me the location of the direcory where links to startup scripts are located?
<Dreamer3> calc: perhaps, but "average joe user" sites are best
<viper12> totem-xine with hoary took care of all the wanky g-streamer issues for me.
<bbbman> if i add path statements that i dont want, How can I take them out
<Brunellus> I have to say I've been rather impressed with this so far
<Dreamer3> calc: we host of bunch of tourism related sites, i bet they are pretty indicative
<calc> a 5.7% share of the market is really low if that is accurate since ~ 3-3.5% is due to linux
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: /etc/rc?.d/
<Brunellus> install wasn't as pretty as suse's, but I'm loving apt/synaptic
<bbbman> if i add path statements that i dont want, How can I take them out
<Brunellus> I had apt4rpm running before, but this is much less of a headache
<membreya> Brunellus: wait till splash screens are working :D
<Chipzz> Brunellus: wait until debian installer can use gtk-fb :)
<calc> average joe sites are going to show disproportinate amount of average joe web browsers ;)
<viper12> Yeah, I'd agree on the 'pretty' factor, but as long as it installs and I end up in gnome.......I'm not picky.
<Dreamer3> yeah
<Dreamer3> pretty is overrated
<Brunellus> the installer wasn't toobad
<membreya> Dreamer3: pretty = getting more idjet people across..like me :D
<Brunellus> but then, I'd already installed SuSE and played with it for a few months
<viper12> apt/synaptics and especially the update tool in hoary are the shiz.
<viper12> lol dreamer
<Dr_willis> bbbman,  some fancy perl scripting.. or rebuild the whole path
<Brunellus> most distros are way nicer than the last serious look I had at Linux a while back ago
<Dr_willis> Brunellus,  they are advanceing fast...
<Dreamer3> membreya: no easy = more idject people
<Dreamer3> membreya: not pretty
* Dreamer3 wonders what idject is anyways
<Chipzz> debian just rules :)
<Brunellus> tell me about it.  GNOME looks really great
<membreya> last time I played with linux was 5 years ago ... lotsa stuff changed..but then again I was mainly playing with freebsd
<BROKEN_LADDER> Chipzz: why are there so many rc directories instead of just one?
<membreya> Dreamer3: idjet..not idject :) fancy way of saying idiot :)
<viper12> The last year, and now into this year is making linux look really good.  I've completely dumped windows finally, and that was one reason a couple years ago I backed away from linux...i didn't want to have to run 2 os's.
<Brunellus> although when I get this all sorted, I'm tempted to go to fluxbox
<_jon_> membreya: you used freebsd for 5 years?
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: man inittab
<Brunellus> the multiple-OS thing isn't as big a deal for me anymore
<Dreamer3> membreya: i thought so
<membreya> _jon_: no ..i used to play with FreeBSD because that's what the network engineers made their servers on
<Brunellus> although I dumped windows yesterday
<_jon_> ahh
<Dreamer3> membreya: using idjet just drives the point home
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh jesus
<Brunellus> I'm not a fanatic:  I'll use what works
<membreya> so I had to play around with it as well since i was an "apprentice: ...another word for "boy get me a coffee"
<_jon_> i've been back and forth between the BSDs and debian/ubuntu
<_jon_> and now mac as well, but that falls under BSD
<membreya> viper12: I cant dump windows until I figure out transcoding xvid to mpeg2 to burn DVDs :)
<Brunellus> if I jump from ubuntu/debian anytime soon, it'll be to gentoo or slackware when I get a better hold of what's going on
<membreya> oh and to get DMA working properly :P
<viper12> uh.........membreya...hang on a sec.  got a site for you ta' look at.
<membreya> schwing!
<_jon_> Brunellus: stay away from slack, i tried it and had nothing but headaches
<geppy> viper12: marillat?
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: sorry, man init
<membreya> damn apt-get ..never goes beyond 100 k/s
<BROKEN_LADDER> Chipzz:  so if i'm in runlevel 6, i should edit rc6.d?
<BROKEN_LADDER> _jon_:  i loved slackware, but i like ubuntu 10 times as much.
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: man init dude
<Chipzz> READ IT
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just read man inittab and it said it was based on runlevels.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<Chipzz> the part about runlevels and changing runlevels etc
<TheMuso> _jon_: I agree. I liked it for a while, but the fact that there was no dependancy info, as well as other small utils to make things easier lead me to turn away form it, and use it for specialist applications.
<_jon_> BROKEN_LADDER: well, i guess somebody had to like slack
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<membreya> lo da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> tritium: hi there.
<viper12> membreya...check this site out.  http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Chipzz> I pointed you to the wrong manpage, for which I apologise
<viper12> and geppy........what about marillat?
<membreya> french ....sacre bleux!
<Chipzz> what exactly runlevels are is explained in man init
<tritium> da_bon_bon, hello :)
<Brunellus> grrr
<Brunellus> gxine didn't do it
<viper12> mem....just look at it. lol.
<membreya> ello ello...thankyou viper! :)
<geppy> viper12:  I was just wondering if the site was marillat, but apparently not. =)
<membreya> j'dour voux!
<Brunellus> it found my CDROM drive, but won't play the damned VCD
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: and FYI, you can't be in runlevel 6 and do something usefull
<viper12> its the avidemux application.......which is a near clone of virtualdub / and some other editing tools........pretty sweet stuff.
* membreya contemplates destroying windows..here and now
<geppy> viper12:  Yeah, I like virtualdub. =)
<viper12> lol geppy
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think i meant to say 5
<membreya> lol, I'm making my girlfriend jealous with all the little games that linux has :P
<viper12> I LOVE virtualdub..........p2p are us over here....wink wink........and I'll use it with wine, until I get some equivalent apps on the linux side.
* Brunellus growls
<geppy> hahaha
<membreya> she wants me to install linux on her pc just for the games :|
<tritium> membreya, Do it!  Do it now!
<Brunellus> "check engine output for details"
<viper12> lol trit
<geppy> viper12:  Have you tried MainActor, Cinelerra, and the like?
<viper12> not yet geppy...........jotting that down as fast as I can...........lol.
<membreya> the only other thing I can't get working is safepeer for azureus to stop all those nasty federal agencies sending me more letters :|
<tritium> viper12, :)
<geppy> viper12:  there's a plethora of great Linux audio/video editing suites/softwares that are out there, it just takes a bit of searching. =)
<da_bon_bon> linux games are not as good as windows games.. :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> Chipzz:  okay, i looked over that.  so if i'm going to gdm, that's runlevel 5?  i want to edit files in /etc/rc5.d right?
<geppy> viper12:  haha =)
<Brunellus> dammit.  I can't work this out
<Brunellus> it finds the device.  fine
<membreya> da_bon_bon: have you played Frozen-bubble :P
<Brunellus> but it won't play!
<membreya> she loves games like that
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it's all run level 2
<Brunellus> same bloody error as mplayer
<Brunellus> (frm what I can work out)
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: this is not rh :)
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: in debian/ubuntu, GDM starts in runlevel 2
<Brunellus> any ideas, anyone?
<Chipzz> in RedHat, GDM indeed only starts in runlevel 5
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<viper12> I've been using win2dvd for conversion of avi to dvd (very very slick program), virtual dub for audio re-sync and minor editing, tmpeg and nero for the primary stuff.
<da_bon_bon> membreya: yes, thats a great game. have u played counter-strike ? :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> runlevel 2?!  i'm booting to gdm.
<membreya> da_bon_bon: do I look like a fag? :P
<membreya> hang on
<membreya> don't answer that
<membreya> haha
<dido161> Hell everybody! I need some help: has anybody here installed warty or hoary on QLA2100?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: he, no. :)
<dido161> mine does not see the fiber drives at all!
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/ | grep gdm
<Quarupt> I have a question: If I am Using an AMD 64 proc, can i Upgrade to the 64Bit version of Ubuntu or do ii have to do a complete reinstall, and will i be ablr to use all x86 apps still?
<da_bon_bon> dido161: now whats /that/ ?
<Chipzz> if you don't believe me
<Brunellus> viper12:  any ideas as to why I can't get VCD/DVD up?
<viper12> what is the error brun?
<viper12> I should ask......did you install libdvdcss yet?
<Brunellus> Autoplay for input plugin 'VCD' failed.
<Brunellus> Check engine output for further details
<calc> Quarupt: reinstall i think
<dido161> @da_bon_bon: that is a fiberchannel scsi controller card
<viper12> that's with gxine?
<Brunellus> yes.  libdvdcss2 is in
<Brunellus> yes, that's with gxine.
<Quarupt> calc, what about the second part of mah question?
<viper12> did you by anychance install the big codec pack from mplayer's site?
<Brunellus> the essential-codecs?  yes
<viper12> 9meg ish
<Brunellus> yes, that's the one.
<viper12> hmmm.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Chipke:  yes, i see that gdm is in rc2.d.
<Brunellus> those are sitting in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<viper12> have you checked gxine's site for info on the error?  I'm scratching at straws here brun...........as I haven't had the issues you're having.......since hoary. (sorry.)
<tritium> Darnit, forgot to save alsactl store before reboot, and mythtv recorded with no audio
<BROKEN_LADDER> but booting to gui is traditionally runlevel 5.
<Brunellus> weird.
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe i'm too used to unix.
<calc> Quarupt: most packages are available for amd64 already, but you can make those that aren't run as x86 usually with some effort
<Brunellus> let me try one thing.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i not run init.d/ppp if i'm not using a modem?
<membreya> viper12: let me guess, I have to install all the codecs before I compile that program so that it can transcode the files?
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: not in debian/ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it okay to turn it off?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Chipzz:  so many strange things it does.
<Quarupt> Guess i will stick with the x86 version
<Chipzz> BROKEN_LADDER: just purge ppp ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, chmod -x
<Quarupt> I dont see any point in using the 64 version
<viper12> membreya, you sweat too mucheth, me thinks.  you still haven't redone the kernel for your box to get the dma working have ya? lol
<membreya> viper12: ...nope too many kernel panicks!
<geppy> Did I get disconnected?
* geppy notes the timestamp
<Brunellus> HOLY JEBUS
<geppy> yes, yes, I did
<Brunellus> it's ALIVE!
* Brunellus does the happy dance
<viper12> sweet brun...what'd ya do?
<membreya> Quarupt: you use the 64 bit so that there are complications in your life
<viper12> and membreya....installing codec packs is relatively painless.
<Brunellus> pointed gxine at the path for the codecs
<Quarupt> lol
<Quarupt> but its faster right?
<Brunellus> I am such a dope
<viper12> oh jeez. lol.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Chipzz:  okay, i edited the links in rc2.d..gonna reboot and hope i don't get an smb daemon trying to start.  btw, why the hell do servers start before gdm?
<viper12> yeah, brun...that'd do it I'd say. lol
<membreya> Quarupt: *shrugs* haven't installed the 32 bit :P
<saphari_> what is the link for dabian
<Brunellus> huzzah.   the machine is now fully up
<Quarupt> debian.org?
<membreya> my system usually takes about 40 - 50 seconds to load fully
* lunitik wonders who dabian is?
<saphari_> lol
<_jon_> damian?
<saphari_> bad spelling
<membreya> lunitik: debian's brother
<membreya> the family weren't very creative
<Brunellus> damian?  he was martyred with St. Cosimus
<viper12> actually I thought he was the anti-christ.  he heh
* _jon_ -> sleep
<saphari_> debian
<lunitik> membreya: child*   cuz 'DebIan' refers to 2 people... and they're married, so I hope they don't share a brother... cuz that would be pretty close to incenst
<membreya> viper12: that's me you're thinking of :P
<Brunellus> it's a feast day.  Saints Cosimus and Damian
<lunitik> incest
<viper12> and the conversation swirls down the virtual toilet. lmao  :D
<saphari_> you have the link?
<membreya> lunitik: sounds like a Jerry Springer show to me
<lunitik> membreya: Debbie and Ian Murdock... the latter was the founder of Debian
<lunitik> membreya: foreal huh  :P
<Brunellus> "cecidi amore tamquam blatta in peluim"
<Brunellus> "I fell in love like a cockroach down the toilet"
<Brunellus> -Publilius Syrus, 4th Century AD
<membreya> lunitik: of course the latter was..ever known a girl to write an OS?
<viper12> holy crud I forgot how many channels were in undernet. gads.
* membreya runs and hides from the flames
<lunitik> Brunellus: any hints on how to pronounce that? cuz that could come in handy  8)
<Brunellus> hell.  I ought to write a "fortunes" package in Latin
<Brunellus> lunitik:  pronounce it however the hell you want to
<viper12> lunitik, just pretend your father guido sarducci and it'll sound just fine.
<lunitik> viper12: sounds good  :P
<viper12> :D
<Brunellus> Latin changed so much over the centuries, it's hard to know who's "right" in any given century
<lunitik> Brunellus: cool... not being able to fuck up is a good starting point  :P
<Brunellus> Cato the Elder wouldn't have sounded like Caesar or Syrus or St. Jerome
<jdub> guys
<jdub> offtopic to the max
<membreya> Brunellus: I would assume it's much akin to the bastardising of the english language that's taking place as we speak :P
<jdub> elsewhere please
<Brunellus> any more than chaucer sounds like shakespeare or Dr. Dre
<viper12> actually it started as a discussion about the 'debian'  jdub.  lmao.
<lunitik> jdub: I'm sorry  *hands you ice cream*  all better?  :P
<membreya> lol!
<rj__> hrm
* Brunellus is sorry for hauling #ubuntu offtopic
<membreya> i blame saphari_ ....she started it
* Brunellus watches cheesy Tagalog action moviesw
<viper12> see what happens when a hoary mega-pack patch actually works?
<viper12> :D
<Brunellus> yaaaay!
<geppy> Just out of curiosity, what'd be the feasibility of a bittorent-esque apt system?
<viper12> good for you Brun.  I bloody forgot to even ask about pointing it to the codecs.
<tritium> Brunellus, tagalog?  You're Filipino?
<Brunellus> yup
<tritium> Cool, so is my wife.
<geppy> And my brother-in-law. =)
<viper12> I've been to the phillipines twice...does that count?  ;)
<geppy> hahaha
<Brunellus> sure.
<membreya> I've met a filipino..how's that?!
<membreya> :P
<tritium> I've been once.
* lunitik knew a filipino once... if going there counts... so should that damnit  :)
<viper12> well 1.5 times.  the first week there was at the bottom of mojo pitcher......snickers.
<Brunellus> the music tends to be better than the action movies
<Brunellus> but now, I can enjoy both on ubuntu.  yehey.
<geppy> haha
<ukilledkenny> anybody using hoarty?
<viper12> here.
<Brunellus> next order of business:  CD ripping...
<membreya> will the wonders of modern technology ever cease to amaze us
* geppy is using Hoary
<ukilledkenny> i just upgraded from warty...
<viper12> what's up kenny?
* membreya is running whory
<lunitik> ukilledkenny: nobody... I'm technically using hoary though (I think)
<ukilledkenny> cant get x to start
* geppy wants to install esound-clients, but is upgrading his hedgehog... =/
<Brunellus> and CDplaying generally.  neither XMMS nor gnome-cd want to pull cddb data
<Brunellus> but, bizarrely, SoundJuicer DOES.
<membreya> ukilledkenny: checked your log?
<ukilledkenny> nope
<membreya> Brunellus: launch a class action suit against soundjuicer for running a monopoly
<viper12> what type of video card kenny?
* Brunellus chortles
<ukilledkenny> Ati 9700
<Brunellus> SoundJuicer defaults to ogg encoding, which is good
<Brunellus> but doesn't give me any way to specify quality, which is not
<geppy> SoundJuicer doesn't do FLAC, which is bad.
<Brunellus> doesn't it?
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<tritium> Brunellus, you must be using Warty?
<membreya> ukilledkenny: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ukilledkenny> and...
<geppy> Brunellus: Does it?  There was a placeholder for it last time that I used it.
<viper12> kenny, I've seen the warty-hoary upgrade fail more than once in getting the xorg piece.  you might want to apt-get xorg again just to make sure.
<Brunellus> yeah, I'm using arty
<jdub> geppy: sure it does.
<geppy> jdub:  Hmmm...  Does it do Vorbis comments?
<jdub> Brunellus: s-j uses musicbrainz, not freedb.
<membreya> woooo 2 mins to go on the new update :D
<jdub> geppy: like track tags? sure.
<geppy> jdub:  Hmm, I might give it another try, then.
<ukilledkenny> i have noob written all over me
<Brunellus> weird.  s-j doesn't do MP3, but does do FLAC and vorbis
<viper12> hey that's not a sin kenny........unless you 'stay' noob. ;)
<Brunellus> and will not give me quality
<ukilledkenny> will apt-get get rid of all my settings
<membreya> only other problem I have at the moment is if I restart gnome ... my "places" removes my custom mounted drives and I have to reboot
<Brunellus> any ideas for alternative ripping arrangements?
<jdub> Brunellus: a legal mp3 encoder will cost you $
<Brunellus> fair enough
<ukilledkenny> my resolution settings... grub ...everything?
<Tarkus> if im doing stuff like, php, perl, java, python etc.. is linux good for that?? or should i stick with windows??
<viper12> no kenny.  with ati, you may have to go in and change a setting or two after its done, but it should come up.
<Brunellus> I don't want mp3 so much as I want vorbis quality-control
<membreya> ukilledkenny: since you can't get into gnome..you're not losing anything now are you :P
<jdub> Brunellus: you can change that in gconf
<Brunellus> and is the cddb/freedb non-function a known bug with warty?
<geppy> jdub:  Are the patent holders not willing to license a MP3 gstreamer module, or something of the sort?
<kim1> anyone up for a usb audio question?
<jdub> no, it's probably the servers being down
<steintr> Is there a Ubuntu-specific kernel compilation checklist anywhere?  I'm familiar with building stock kernels and somewhat familiar with make-kpkg, but for debugging purposes, I want to get as close to the binary Ubuntu build as possible (it boots, mine don't)
<ukilledkenny> im on xp rite now... i miss warty
<Brunellus> the servers can't be down...not for two whole days
<viper12> kenny, even if x doesn't start, you can still apt-get the xorg piece from the command line.
<jdub> geppy: for closed-source software with a per-seat fee, sure.
<Brunellus> I ran kscd on suse the other day on the same box and it fetched freedb fine
<jdub> geppy: or a very large payment to avoid the per-seat fee.
<ukilledkenny> whats the command again... apt-get...
<geppy> jdub:  Oh.
<darkfusion> I would like to report a problem with my compact flash reader not working correctly in hoary, where should I start?
<Brunellus> a few hours of non-availability I'll believe
<geppy> jdub:  So, as it stands, RealPlayer is the only legal MP3 player for GNU/Linux users (without WINE, etc)?
<jdub> Brunellus: run cddb-slave2-properties, reconfigure it perhaps
<Brunellus> but 36-48 to me alone?  pah.
<membreya> cd player just used CDDB, going to try the other apps :)
<geppy> EGADS!
<jdub> geppy: there are a number, but they're not Free software.
<kim1> anyone solve getting audio out on an iMic on a ppc laptop?
* geppy is halfway through his Hoary upgrade when he realizes that he doesn't have gftp
<geppy> jdub:  Ah, alright.
<ukilledkenny> viper can u give me the command to apt-get the x.org thing
<viper12> apt-get install xorg-common   I believe kenny
<membreya> how the hell do you get xmms to play a CD :P
<viper12> going from memory on that.
<Brunellus> h'mmm
<geppy> jdub:  The last U.S. MP3 patents expire in '06, right?
<Brunellus> I can update server list
<viper12> brb
<Brunellus> weird.
<jdub> no idea
<Brunellus> cddb-slave2-properties lets me update my server list
<Brunellus> I specified a server
<Brunellus> and still nothing.
* Brunellus tries xmms
<membreya> how to get xmms to play a CD
<Brunellus> no such luck with XMMS, either
<Brunellus> oh, XMMS plays CDs with the appropriate plugin
<Brunellus> can't remember which, but if you look in synaptic, it will become obvious
<Brunellus> h'mmmmmmmmmmm
<Brunellus> ok.  do you all get freedb data from gnome-cd or not?
<Brunellus> (those of you running warty)
<neom> anyone tried hula on ubuntu yet?
<geppy> Brunellus:  GRIP is good for the soul.
<sic|> gui question: Any way to change the way windows open so they don't spawn a new window every time you open a dir?
<geppy> Uh-oh.
<viper12> back.
<viper12> sic you can change that in the gconf editor, OR....a quick shortcut is to right click the folder and 'browse' it.
<Ominus> tryin cat /proc/pci gives me a "File not Found" message.. what should i do?
<darkfusion> can someone help me with a compact flash reader automounting in hoary?
<sic|> ahh
<sic|> cool...thanks viper12
<geppy> sic|: Edit > Preferences >Behavior > Always open in browser windows
<viper12> in the conf editor under system tools.....drill down to the nautilus folder...that's where to change the behavior.
<Tarkus> is linux better for programming than windows?? (php, perl, java, python, C, C++, C#, etc..)
<geppy> sic|: Just do that in Nautilus.
<viper12> and np sic
<Brunellus> h'mmm
<viper12> Now IMHO that browsing question is one that ubuntu really oughta address if they're going for the 'new-user' groups.  People get completely used to nested browsing and when it doesn't automatically happen, its kinda' confusing.
<membreya> viper12: I would get more lost if it was all in one window :P
* tritium drinks some Little Penguin merlot
<viper12> not to mention a potential clutter fest.
<viper12> membreya, you're not normal.  heh heh.
<membreya> tritium: mmm merlot :)
<steintr> The linux-source deb is pre-patched for Debian patches like initcramfs, right?
<membreya> now tritium ..is it FRENCH merlot? :)
<tritium> membreya, it's good.  No, Australian
<membreya> oh :)
<Ominus> tryin cat /proc/pci gives me a "File not Found" message.. what should i do?
<zenrox> how do i forcefuly umount a drive
<membreya> ya...the Australian Merlot's are on par with French :)
<ukilledkenny> anybody know any good amd64 distros
<viper12> aussie.......what brand trit?  there is some good stuff coming outta aus.
<steintr> Tarkus: I'm not sure there's a better or worse --- I'm partial to Linux in general, and there are definitely good tools.  But if you don't know Linux, those benefits are offset.
<tritium> viper12, Little Penguin
<viper12> :)
<membreya> my girlfriend has forbidden me from drinking since I've been vomiting blood..shame I have like 30 bottles of wine sitting there :(
<steintr> Tarkus: Of course, it never hurts to take the plunge. :)
<tritium> It should be the official Linux wine brand
<viper12> kenny, just go to http://distrowatch.com .  If its not listed there, its not there.
<geppy> Is it legal to redistribute Sun's JVM?
<viper12> lol trit...makes sense. :D
<tritium> yeah ;)
<membreya> hmmm who's running an amd64 here and has x264 encoder running :D
<Brunellus> OK.  Im' goin to go to bed.  V
<viper12> g'nite brun
<Ominus> anyone could help with a possibly missing system file?
<steintr> geppy: I think the answer is no.  (http://www.java.com/en/download/license.jsp)
<geppy> steintr: thanks
<cafuego> ANything new and exciting in today's Xorg update?
<Pluk> Ominus, can you get enough info from lspci -vv ?
<steintr> geppy: But read for yourself --- there's a license for "internal" redist.; don't know if that helps you.
<Quarupt> whats a good app for streaming music?
<Ominus> Pluk, not at all.. it doesn't shows IRQ nor I/O
* steintr is a lawyer, but is taking the night off :)
<viper12> warty or hoary quarupt?
<Quarupt> in windoze i used yahoo/launchcast
<neom> load average: 0.11, 0.29, 0.26 is that a high load?
<Quarupt> warty, (ithink)
<viper12> I'm streaming with rythmbox as we type.
<crimsun> neom: no.
<viper12> however......on warty, I had huge issues with that......and used xmms which works great.
<Quarupt> xmms has Iradio?
<geppy> steintr: hahaha... thanks =)
<neom> my box has become quite unstable as of late, and I don't know why.
<viper12> you talking about streaming out or receiving streams?
<Ominus> Pluk, using WinXP Device Manager i found that the hardware is using IRQ 16 and COM3... but... aren't there only 15 IRQ?
<tritium> Good night.
<neom> I click on things, they look like they are about to open, and then nothing happens.
<neom> They just disapear.
<Quarupt> recieving
<steintr> For a dual Xeon box, I was hoping for faster kernel compiles than this.  Impatient me...
<crimsun> cafuego: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hoary-changes/2005-February/003044.html
<viper12> then on warty, I'd say get xmms.  I don't know about lradio?? but shoutcast stations worked just fine.
<Quarupt> that is internet radio?
<viper12> yes quarupt.
<Quarupt> i dun see any radio button on xmms?
<Quarupt> i have to use the web and find stations manually?
<geppy> Quarupt:  Either that, or use Rythmbox
<geppy> *Rhythmbox
<Quarupt> is it packaged?
<viper12> geppy, rythm on warty?  I never got that working on warty.  Its fine in hoary, but always borked in warty.
<geppy> viper12:  eh
<viper12> its default in warty quarupt.
<viper12> its listed as 'music player' under sound and video.
<geppy> viper12:  It never worked for me in Warty until XMMS broke, and I didn't feel like fixing it;  Rhythmbox magically worked
<geppy> viper12:  But, yeah, it's a lot better in Hoary. =)
<geppy> Is that task bar bug ever going to get fixed in Hoary?
<viper12> lol geppy.
<Quarupt> apt didnt find any packages called Rythmbox?
<neom> What does "buffer i/0 error on device hdd" mean?
<geppy> Quarupt: rhythmbox
<viper12> quarupt, if you're USING warty, then go to sound and video on the top menu, and select music player.  THAT IS rythmbox.
<Zotnix> rhythmbox
<Zotnix> Though I think the name should be changed.
<Zotnix> Rhythm is hard to spell.
<geppy> Zotnix: Why?
<geppy> haha
<viper12> lol
<geppy> Zotnix:  It's good for people to learn, then. =)
<Zotnix> Maybe... "beatbox"
<Quarupt> could not open resource for writing?
<Zotnix> or "Musicbox"
<Quarupt> I think its broke in Warty
<geppy> Zotnix: But rhythmbox just sounds better.
<Quarupt> keeps saying "could not open resource for writing" ?
<Zotnix> Another program: gkrellm
<geppy> Quarupt: That means that you're using the sound device.
<Zotnix> I can never spell that right.
<rj-> is there anyway to make nautilus stop oepning everything in new windows
<geppy> Quarupt:  Either 'killall esd', or 'gstreamer-properties' and select ESD
<sic|> because we all help each other so much and our community is growing...I give you all an important Public Service Message
<sic|> http://www.scrotalsafetycommission.com/
<sic|> :)
<rj-> like when im in a folder, i click another folder and it opens another damn window
<geppy> rj: Edit > Preferences >Behavior > Always open in browser windows
<viper12> Quarupt, as I was saying........rythmbox in warty really had 'issues'.  I used xmms until I moved up to hoary.  and yes, I had to click on a station via a web page, but I use shoutcast pretty exclusively, so it was no biggie for me.
<viper12> now that rythm is fixed in hoary, it allows me to add streams to its radio list and all is happy again.
<Zotnix> One needs to get the win32codecs and "gst-register-0.8"
<Quarupt> ya now it says its playing but no sound is coming out
<rj-> thank's :)
<Quarupt> it froze
<Quarupt> yea its broken bad
<geppy> Quarupt:  That kind of sucks. =/
<darmou> does anyone know where I can find some info about getting mysql to accept network connections?
<Zotnix> What version does warty use?
<maximaus> rj: or double click with the "middle" mouse button or wheel
<geppy> darmou:  #mysql ?
<darmou> thanks geppy
<geppy> darmou:  No problem.
<Zotnix> maximaus, oh wow. That does crash it.
<Quarupt> Yea its definitly broke
<Zotnix> I wish I knew C
<Zotnix> I would look into it.
<Quarupt> how do i check if im using Horay or Warty?
<maximaus> Zotnix, no crashy here LOL. On warty.
<Zotnix> On Hoary
<viper12> quarupt.........the easiest way right now....top menu.........are there two titles or three? if two yer on warty, if three (apps places, system) then its hoary.
<geppy> Quarupt: less /etc/issue
<viper12> lol
<viper12> geppy, sometimes just an eyeball will work. ;)
<Quarupt> i have apps and computer
<geppy> viper12: heh =)
<Zotnix> My main problem with porogramming is I keep switching trying to learn other ones.
<viper12> then you're on warty (the stable release.)
<Quarupt> oh
<Quarupt> I just installed the one they sent me
<viper12> and I coulda' told you that, because rythm box was splatting on you with streaming.  heh heh
<Zotnix> I should learn to stick with one language.
<viper12> zot I had the same problem...then I realized the one language I needed to stick with was.............(drum roll)..........english.  ;)
<Zotnix> Programming* Ack
<Zotnix> I learned my english good; it is unpossible for me to fail at it!
<viper12> lmao
<Quarupt> guess i will have to use launchcast
<viper12> welp, eyes be fried..........off ta bed. have fun all!
<Quarupt> or not dont support non IE browsers
<Quarupt> i tried to enter a url into xmms and it didnt play anything
<Quarupt> wheres the actual xmms bin?
<eyequeue> probably /usr/bin/
<tony> Hi, is there anyone around who can talk me through setting a WEP key on a WiFi card on Ubuntu for PPC?
<eyequeue> or a symlink there points to it
<ficusplanet> tony: Hoary or warty?
<Quarupt> nm it was /usr/bin
<tony> Ficusplanet Warty I think, current download anyway
<Quarupt> you cant skip with xmms/shoutcast station?
<ficusplanet> OK.  Well, it is slightly trickier with warty.  You'll have to run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURESSID" and then "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key YOURWEPKEY"  If you're using a laptop, I'd really just suggest moving to hoary as soon as the preview is out on the 9th.
<membreya> hmmm anyone know how I get aclocal-1.8 onto my PC?
<ficusplanet> ficusplanet: You need to replace wlan0 with whatever your wireless interface is, by the way.  Run iwconfig to figure that out.
<tony> Ficusplanet: Ah, i thought it looked too easy, just click properties in network setting and punch it in....The pity of it is that the card is working just fine, if I turn security off at the AP, away it all goes.
<tony> Forgot, I am ona laptop, I'll try iwconfig right now as the setup is within a heartbeat of working.
<ficusplanet> tony: Well, if you aren't going to be moving between networks a lot, you can set a wep key in /etc/network/interfaces and just be done with it.  However, network-admin is a little flaky in warty (at least that is my experience).  In hoary, you can install netapplet and network-admin is much nicer.
<mlambie> i've just upgraded from warty to hoary and now all of my fonts look really blurry. I'm guessing it's to do witht he move from XFree86 to x.org - does anyone have any advice on how to fix?
<Quarupt> is there something you can install on warty that will allow you to connect to your x server via windows machine with remote desktop comercial
<eyequeue> commercial?
<Quarupt> connection*
<steintr> Woohoo!  Finally got the home-built kernel to work!
<Quarupt> dunno why i ytped that
<steintr> Now to the next problem --- /dev/sda not being seen by lvm...
<ficusplanet> Quarupt: Just enable remote desktop by using the "Remote Desktop" capplet in the preferences menu.
<eyequeue> applications > internet > remote-desktop-client
<ficusplanet> eyequeue: I think he wants to view the Ubuntu box in Windows, not the other way around.
<Quarupt> and i can connect to that server with winxp pro's remote desktop connection?
<ficusplanet> Quarupt: I believe so.  It's just a VNC server.
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  vnc is multi-platform
<jdub> Quarupt: no, you can't. only vnc.
<Quarupt> so i would need to use a VNC viewer not remote desktop connection
<Quarupt> i need something that i can use at work to connect to my X server
<Quarupt> i cant intsall 3rd party software
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  rem.d.conn. sounds a lot like it really means vnc client
<bbbman> hey, could someone do me a BIG favor? i deleted an imporant file. I need someone to dcc me the file
<eyequeue> bbbman:  /etc/shadow ?
<Quarupt> eyequeue, what does that mean?
<bbbman> lol, no
<bbbman> libnullplugin.so
<tony> ficusplanet: Many thanks, all I needed to do was use iwconfig to put in the WEP key and away it went.Am now "wireless" and have rolled up the blue cable.  Now for my next act, find a 2nd hand Airport card so I can put my Orinoco back in my X86 laptop. Once again, many thanks and cheers Tony
<Quarupt> just undelete it
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  remote.desktop.connnectoin. sounds a lot like it really means vnc client
<tims> winvnc
<bbbman> its found in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so:
<bbbman> i used 'rm'
<ficusplanet> tony: np.
<eyequeue> tims:  he can't install software at work
<Quarupt> but jdub says i can only view it with the VNC viewer not Windows remote desktop connection
<bbbman> anyone care to help me out
<Quarupt> I believe windows remote desktop connection uses its own protocol
<eyequeue> bbbman:  i don't seem to have that here
<bbbman> darn
<Quarupt> bbbman, just put the file.name in google
<bbbman> i did, but there are no download sites for it
<tims> http://www.realvnc.com/javavncviewer.html
<Quarupt> whats the file i will get ya a link
<Quarupt> tims, Like i said i connot use 3rd party software at work
<bbbman> libnullplugin.so
<eyequeue> bbbman:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libplugin.so
<tims> hmm thought you could use it from a browser
<eyequeue> bbbman:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so
<Quarupt> Java is 3rd party
<eyequeue> bbbman:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so <--- what package does that say at the front of the output line?
<bbbman> mozilla-firefox
<Quarupt> I dont see anything for setup remote connection in anyof my menu's
<Quarupt> just windows terminal server
<eyequeue> bbbman:  okay, sudo apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-firefox
<bbbman> oh, ok thanks.
<eyequeue> bbbman:  no prob
<Quarupt> eyequeue,  how do i setup a remote connection server again?
<rriche> hey
<rriche> anyone know what might be causing this?
<rriche> xmms
<rriche> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rriche> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<zenrox> rriche, install mikmod
<rriche> ahh, thx
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  you have universe repository yet?
<Quarupt> ya
<TomAraya> Hello
<rriche> libmikmod2 enough? i dont need mikmod as well do i?
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  sudo apt-get install vncserver
<Quarupt> i dun have to type sudo ;)
<rriche> woot
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  dirty boy lol
<rriche> search & discovery would have done that easy enough. hehe.. thx again zenrox
<Quarupt> sudo passwd
<Echylo> question, can you shutdown your pc after a certain time?
<Quarupt> get sleepy
<eyequeue> Echylo:  man at (at foo shutdown)
<Quarupt> okay i got the vnc server how do i set it up?
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  lynx /usr/share/doc/vncserver/
<Quarupt> i have to use lynk?
<Quarupt> lynx
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  there are files in there that might mention securing your server too, i don't have it here on this box myself
<zenrox> rriche,  n/p thats why i am here
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  no, it's just what i find to be the best doc file browser, handles compressed noncompressed directorytraversal everything
<Quarupt> can i use a regular browser instead of lynx?
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  aure
<eyequeue> sure
<nathan_> hello all
<nathan_> first timer here...
<nathan_> just installed ubuntu tonight
<Quarupt> oh i have to manually set it up by editing a file, is there no script?
<Pluk> welcome nathan_ :)
<nathan_> thanks Pluk, how are things?
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  it's probably in /etc/vnc*
<Quarupt> a script?
<eyequeue> no
<Pluk> great here :) good to see you found your way to this #
<Quarupt> then what?
<nathan_> This is pretty cool besides my sound card not being setup properly
<eyequeue> at least i doubt it, i haven't set up a vnc server since ubuntu
<Quarupt> I dun like to edit conf's i wanna use a script or a GUI
<nathan_> I'm going to do my best to get into this..I'm a windows guy but like the open source this provides
<Quarupt> didnt someone say there was a app somewhere in my menu's?
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  you read the docs to see how to open things for your connection from work, then you follow the directions and edit the config in /etc/ then you /etc/init.dvncserver restart
<nathan_> Is this a good place to get help for newbies like myself? ore can you recommend a different avenue?
<Quarupt> im just gunna use the java applet that guy told me about
<Quarupt> i just wanna setup the server
<Quarupt> as a regulat vnc server
<Quarupt> im sure there is an app somewhere someone said so earlier
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  um, you're setting up an internet-facing server that will allow any remote attacker access toi your box ... i woudn't use a script for that
<Pluk> this is the place nathan_ , most of the time you get a reply and sometimes you dont. maybe we dont know or were just lazy :P
<Quarupt> lmao yea behind two routers with NAT and a hand built firewall
<rriche> anyone have an mp3 handy on a httpd that i can grab? :)
<Quarupt> I used to be an explotationist
<Pluk> lol somebody is paranoid :P
<Quarupt> I know security
<Quarupt> i bult my ipchain
<Quarupt> i bult my hardware box
<Quarupt> the firewall
<Pluk> same here though :)
<eyequeue> Quarupt:  sounds like you'll be great at securiing it
<Quarupt> i could log on X as root and chang my password to HACKME post it on the net and still be safe
<geppy> rriche: 24.0.83.218/apache2-default/local/audio/band/head_talk.mp3
<Pluk> firwalling a routed subnet and firewall the pcs itselfs
<Quarupt> So theres no GUI or script for configuring a VNC server or any remote desktop connection server?
<eyequeue> not to my knowledge
<ficusplanet> Quarupt: In your preferences menu there should be a capplet called Remote Deskto
<nullvoid> I got error saying : Fatal error: Call to undefined function: imagecreatefromjpeg() in /usr/share/newmail/plugins/album/index.php on line 596
<ficusplanet> *p
<Quarupt> I could have sworn some said earlier there was
<eyequeue> look in /examples under the doc directory, if there is one
<Quarupt> im not editing files
<mlambie> all the fots look blurry after upgrading to hoary - does anyone have any advice?
<Quarupt> i have done that all day at work and i will do that tomorrow at work
<eyequeue> all athat with ipchains, but no file editor, oh well, i don't have any other suggestions
<Quarupt> lmao, like i said i spend all day editing files
<Quarupt> Of course i used Vim to set up my IPchains
<Quarupt> but that doesnt mean i need to use it for everything
<Quarupt> I love that you can use limewire basic to download limewire pro
<OrangeSlice> is it me or is the backports repository not responding?
<Quarupt> here comes a net-split...
<eyequeue> OrangeSlice:  works fine here
<OrangeSlice> ah there it goes
<eyequeue> OrangeSlice:  read http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<OrangeSlice> it stalled for about 5 minutes while fetching gthumb
<membreya> is there any way to get an easy answer as to why a program is seg faulting when I run "make" on it ???
<Quarupt> what is gthumb?
<OrangeSlice> Err http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main gthumb 3:2.6.1-3-4.10ubp1
<OrangeSlice>   Error reading from server Remote end closed connection
<eyequeue> OrangeSlice:  time to migrate to the new, if you hve not yet
<gepp1> Quarupt: GNOME image viewing thing
<OrangeSlice> I'm not moving to hoary util the final release
<OrangeSlice> can't risk compromizing my desktop at this point
<eyequeue> OrangeSlice:  yeah, read the info http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ and make the change, this has *nothing* to do with hoary
<tims> anyone have plone running under hoary?
<maximaus> Quarupt, a fabulous digital image management program.
<OrangeSlice> er
<OrangeSlice> hehe
<gepp1> When I use the recursive option with wget, for some reason, it always crawls _up_ the tree, as well as down.  How can I tell it only to go down?
<eyequeue> OrangeSlice:  sourceforge is going away
<Quarupt> Like the Gimp
<OrangeSlice> say what
<Echylo> how can you auto shutdown your pc after a certain time, somebody mentioned foo shutdown?? or what?
<eyequeue> OrangeSlice:  the web page explains
<eyequeue> Echylo:  man at
<Echylo> man at?
<OrangeSlice> T_T
<OrangeSlice> I don't see anything about it
<eyequeue> Echylo:  yes, read the man page for the program at
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> at
<eyequeue> Echylo:  man at <-- command to do that
<Echylo> the prog called "at"
<Echylo> to delay processes
<Echylo> I see
<Quarupt> I hate wehn some one tell you RTFM when you allready have and its the reason your asking in here
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> I can find it now
<eyequeue> Echylo:  you'll run "shutdown" at whenever
<Echylo> ubuntu isn't google
<Echylo> #ubuntu is just giving you the direction
<eyequeue> yeah
<eyequeue> teaching you to be fluent with your box :)
<Pluk> feel the force, man is the force
<gepp1> Quarupt:  No one in here has told you to RTFM, nor have they complained about your not looking into things yourself.  If you want to find out what gthumb is, open it.  If you want to find out what the GIMP is, open it.  If you want to try out Rhythmbox, just open it.
<Echylo> how you quit of those man pages
<gepp1> Echylo: q
<Echylo> :q
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> I remember
<Echylo> of Vi
<gepp1> =)
<eyequeue> Echylo:  you are probably in a pager called "less" by the way, and "q" quits from less (which you'll see all over the place)
<Quarupt> gepp1, 1. I wasn't speaking to you. 2. I wasn't saying that someone told ME to RTFM 3. I will say your name when I am speaking to you
<Echylo> uhu
<EndGame> damn
<gepp1> Quarupt:  erm, okay
<EndGame> do not speak unless spoken to!
* gepp1 /ignores Quarupt
<Echylo> Quarupt, keep you arrogancy for outside #ubuntu
<eyequeue> EndGame:  and only say words he'll approve of
<Echylo> be friendly in here :)
<eyequeue> Echylo:  exactly :)
<EndGame> yeah man, its ubuntu, that swaheli for love, or something
<Quarupt> I was being friendly I didnt speak one word to him
* cafuego hits Echylo with a ukelele
<EndGame> your killin the buzz, man
<Quarupt> But he noised in
<TomAraya> I'm a total newbie, I'm download a game demo right now, it is called. RH-demo.dmg.gz .. I've tried to download games before, and realized it was easier to use Synaptic. However, I couldn't find it in synaptic, so obviously the demo isn't on the repositories that I have. I'm downloading the file to my home directory. What would be the next step after that?
<Echylo> what the is an ukelele
<wm_eddie> And my System folder is empty...
<eyequeue> Echylo:  tiny stringed instrument
<wm_eddie> I hate hoary... I need something more stable than this...
<Echylo> and why does he hits me with that
<Quarupt> Well the guy said, "I read the man page and researched on google, then someone told hime to man at
<Quarupt> i was just saying
<EndGame> TomAraya, tar -xjf <file Name>
<Echylo> quar nvm :)
<Echylo> peace!
<TomAraya> EndGame, danke
<gepp1> Does the Ubuntu apache2 binary have mod_rewrite enabled?
<EndGame> cd <resulting directory>
<EndGame> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Code_Dark> does ubuntu have a graphical installer?
<gepp1> Code_Dark: No, it has an ncurses (text-based) installer
<EndGame> Code_Dark, you dont call that a graphical installer?
<gepp1> Code_Dark:  It's very user-friendly, though
<EndGame> i didnt have to type commands, thus its graphical
<OrangeSlice> ncurses is graphical :)
<eyequeue> gepp1:  mine does, yes
<gepp1> EndGame: No graphics means not graphical =P
<Code_Dark> oh thank god.
<Code_Dark> i loathe graphical (x based) installers
<Echylo> lol
<EndGame> ubuntu installed in like 5 minutes, did it use a precompiled kernel and a bunch of modules or what?
<gepp1> eyequeue:  Your Ubuntu has a graphical installer?
<eyequeue> gepp1:  if not btw, you just make a symlink, very nifty
<EndGame> Code_Dark, gimme a command line any day
<cafuego> Echylo: To break it, so people can't play it near me.
<gepp1> eyequeue: Did you port Anaconda, or is it only with Array 6, or something?
<eyequeue> <gepp1> Does the Ubuntu apache2 binary have mod_rewrite enabled?
<gepp1> eyequeue:  Oh!
<Pluk> i prefer irc over the sims every day
<gepp1> eyequeue:  Sorry, I'd forgotten what I'd asked.  Thanks! =)
<eyequeue> heh
<geppy> eyequeue:  Thanks!
<eyequeue> gepp1:  i'd love to see a gui created with a mere symlink ;)
<Code_Dark> okay, basically, lemme say this. im used to slackware, but im looking for a change. I don't want what some may call "newbie" distros because I like to tweak my OS a lot... will ubuntu be good for me?
* cafuego cries and thinks a cloud of toilet at Pluk 
<Echylo> omg
<Pluk> :D:D
<Deviant> since my ndiswrapper has supported my driver for my wireless card and it says its install that mean I should be able to setup wireless?
<EndGame> Code_Dark, no
<geppy> eyequeue: hahaha =D
<EndGame> no it will not
* cafuego makes a puddle and falls asleep
<EndGame> in any way
<EndGame> be good for you
<Pluk> hehe nite cafuego
<membreya> is there any way to get an easy answer as to why a program is seg faulting when I run "make" on it ???
<TomAraya> EndGame, what did I do wrong here?
<TomAraya>  $ tar -xjf RH-demo.dmg.gz
<TomAraya> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<TomAraya> tar: Child returned status 2
<TomAraya> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<cafuego> membreya: is gcc segfaulting? Your box is overheating!
<EndGame> ah
<mlambie> all of my windows are bunched up at the bottom on the panel - how can i make them spread out?
<geppy> TomAraya: tar -xvjf
<EndGame> its xzf then
<cafuego> TomAraya: file RH-demo.dmg.gz
<EndGame> wrong file type
<geppy> TomAraya:  Wait, no.
<eyequeue> TomAraya:  it told you :)  it's a gzip, not a bzip2 btw
<membreya> cafuego: I'm getting
<Quarupt> Why would anyone use Gaim as an IRC client?
* geppy notes the time, and heads to bed
<eyequeue> night geppy
<EndGame> Quarupt, the same reson they would use ubuntu as a linux distro
<geppy> g'night, all, and my most sarcastic apologies if I might've spoken when I was not spoken to
<EndGame> it just works and they dont know any better :-)
<Quarupt> Convienece?
<cafuego> "it does what they need it to do"
<membreya> motion_est.c: In function `ff_estimate_motion_b':
<membreya> motion_est.c:1552: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<membreya> pc is only running at 38 degrees celcius
<TomAraya>  file RH-demo.dmg.gz
<TomAraya> RH-demo.dmg.gz: gzip compressed data, was "RH-demo.dmg", from Unix, max compression
<Code_Dark> EndGame: was that sarcasm, or... will i seriously hate ubuntu?
<membreya> I've had it up to 120 when my cpu fan wasn't connected properly :| lol
<EndGame> Code_Dark, what have you used before?
<geppy> TomAraya:  Try opening it in file-roller?
<cafuego> membreya: maybe broken ram. Normally indicates some form of hardware malfunction.
* geppy is gone
<Code_Dark> EndGame: slackware
<eyequeue> TomAraya:  gunzip the file
<EndGame> you'll hate it
<EndGame> you have my word
<EndGame> try gentoo
<EndGame> i love my gentoo
<cafuego> EndGame: Bah.
<EndGame> i love it so much i lurk in this channel and make fun of the hipies
<cafuego> Gentoo causes global warming.
<Code_Dark> yeah, i am. wow.
<EndGame> *hippies
<Code_Dark> okay, ill use that.
<Chipzz> EndGame: so why are you here then?
<EndGame> cause somewhere in my cold dark heart i have hope for this distro
<eyequeue> Code_Dark:  what aspects of slackware did you most enjoy?
<cafuego> EndGame: Did you read the march '05 LJ article about gcc optimisations?
<Quarupt> Nmap went closed source? wtf?
<EndGame> cafuego, no, linkage?
<cafuego> EndGame: paper
<EndGame> ah
<Code_Dark> eyequeue: well, i dont use x. at all. i liked being able to choose exactly what was on my system, and the do-it-yourself feel.
<Echylo> gtg school bye
<EndGame> noflex, i shall look that up next time i go out of my house
<TomAraya> eyequeue, when I gunzip (filename) nothing happened. I guess I'll try file-roller.
<cafuego> EndGame: Read the bit where it mentions "optimisations may or may not speed things up, it depends entirely on the software"
<EndGame> Code_Dark, gentoo or linux from scratch
<wm_eddie> Is it possible to downgrade to Warty?
<EndGame> cafuego, is this leading to a knock on gentoo?
<Code_Dark> EndGame: gentoo seems to have some issues installing with me, i got a segfault during the portage extraction
<cafuego> wm_eddie: I doubt it.
<eyequeue> Code_Dark:  i'm not an x guy myself, i'm forcing myself to learn.  ubuntu *can* be x-less btw, but gentoo does sound like you'd enjoy it
<cafuego> EndGame: No, misguided gentoo users <heh>
<EndGame> haha
<EndGame> eh, i use gentoo because it doesnt just work (tm)
<cafuego> I remember back in '93 we had to compile everything as well.
<Chipzz> EndGame: I'm really not sure if I have to laugh at gentoo for anyone being so stupid as to run it, or if I have to feel sad for these persons
<Code_Dark> eyequeue, EndGame - okay, thanks guys. I'll give gentoo another try.
<cafuego> After 12 years of compiling, I massively CBA.
<eyequeue> Code_Dark:  if you want x-less ubuntu, choose the custom server install btw
<EndGame> Chipzz, whys that?
<Code_Dark> eyequeue: hm, k
<TomAraya> Hmmm.. Could not open "RH-demo.dmg"
<TomAraya> Archive type not supported.
<EndGame> dmg is for macs, man
<Chipzz> EndGame: because 90% of the gentoo users dont have a fucking clue but think they do :P
<cafuego> TomAraya: it's a disk image for MacOS X.
<Chipzz> for instance
<EndGame> Chipzz, damn, thats low :-)
<EndGame> least we're not a bunch of hippies
<cafuego> Chipzz: Conservative estimate, too.
<Chipzz> EndGame: for the annoyance gentoo users cause and them making general asses out of themselves
<TomAraya> Oh.. wtf..! Initially it was ... RH-demo.dmg.gz.. then I'm not sure what the heck happened.
<cafuego> EndGame: What does being a happy have to do with running any kind of OS?
<EndGame> man
<cafuego> hippy
<EndGame> shit
<Chipzz> I really think gentoo is the biggest piece of crap ever invented
<EndGame> OS's have everything to do with happiness
<bbbman> could anyone help me install mplayer :(
<EndGame> you know the suicide rate on windows uses
<EndGame> its a massive majority
<cafuego> Seriously, why would you want to want to be associated with that US Republican distro.
<cafuego> May as well say you're texan.
<EndGame> hey man, what the hells wrong with being a republican, HIPPIE!
<Chipzz> EndGame: I would be a lot more happy if gentoo users would keep to themselves and their forums
<cafuego> EndGame: Actually, I'm an anarchosyndicalist
<EndGame> thats a big damn word
<Chipzz> gentoo just portrays itself as "the cool distro" to newbies, who try it and get a totally wrong image of linux
<cafuego> with lots of let-ters.
<eyequeue> and a noble perspective
<EndGame> shit, i would never suggest gentoo to someone thats new to linux
<EndGame> big mistake
<EndGame> ubuntu is probly great for new linux users
<cafuego> And experienced users know better.
<cafuego> So why the hell are there people that use it? ;-)
<Chipzz> newbies thinking they learn something by installing gentoo, but who are actually just copying commands from a manual without understanding what they do
<eyequeue> EndGame:  i know one that thinks so, yes
<EndGame> i dunno, i guess they want to fell like they accomplished something with linux
<EndGame> not just popped a cd in and ran through an ncurses installation program
<cafuego> EndGame: They *didn't* accomplish anything, though.
<cafuego> EndGame: They just spent 6 hours doing they could have done in 20 minutes.
<tims> anyone have plone running on hoary?
<Chipzz> EndGame: gentoo only has 2 valid uses from my POV: 1) as a fancy buildscript replacing something like jhbuild for developers 2) for *BSD addicts who happen to have hardware that *BSD doesn't support, and who like to use a similar system
<EndGame> Chipzz, you've used gentoo, i assume?
<Chipzz> I really see no other valid reasons for using gentoo. there is *BSD after all
<EndGame> im actually looking at giving freebsd a try
<Chipzz> EndGame: I've had a lot of negative experience trying to help out newbies who shot themselves in the foot
<cafuego> Chipzz: MacOS X also has a 'useless gui install' though.
<FAST> whats the command to get the PID of a program thats running
<EndGame> so point them to ubuntu, and make them feel like they can use linux
<EndGame> FAST: ps -A
<EndGame> ps -A|grep <something or other>
<Chipzz> EndGame: for some reason hey insist on using gentoo because tghey think it is cool and will make their pc's 200% faster
<FAST> thanks
<EndGame> gentoo is cool!
<FAST> had to kill xmmms, and tried open it again but wouldn't launch. worked after killing it first
<EndGame> i dunno about faster though
<EndGame> i mean, i guess if you play your cards right
<cafuego> EndGame: How is 'emerge foo' cooler than 'apt-get -b source foo' ?
<EndGame> but bitches that are all about some optimization are like people that rice out shitty cars
<EndGame> shit
<EndGame> i wish i had apt-get
<EndGame> for a POS computer, binary packages are the way to go
<cafuego> EndGame: I don't have a POS computer, yet I have no urge to compile everything.
<EndGame> gentoo is just where i landed, it fits me like a glove, im trying to spread the love.
<EndGame> whatever pulls your trigger, man
<Chipzz> EndGame: I made my debian unstable install start gnome more than twice as fast, not by recompiling anything at all, but by tweaking my X configuration
<FAST> for some reason my primary sound device is not working. is there any way to find out why? or to restart it or soemthing>?
<cafuego> FAST: Check the mixer settings.
<EndGame> is your soundcard compiled into your kernel, are you sure you have the module loaded
<EndGame> lsmod
<eyequeue> EndGame:  how do you feel when door-to-door evangelists ring your doorbell?
<EndGame> i think its lsmod
<EndGame> born again!
<FAST> well they both worked after first installing ubuntu.  one of them is integrated. one is a pci card. currently, the pci card is working fine.  i trie to change sound output from oss in xmms to go to integrated card, but it froze
<eyequeue> EndGame:  similar with "spread the love" in other channels, imo
<EndGame> see, its the mark of a truely great mind to be able to entertain an idea without accepting it
<EndGame> shit, im up in here, i poke fun at you guys, call you hippies, but i see alot of hope in your distro
<EndGame> ive helped people in here
<cafuego> EndGame: Entertaining an idea isn't the same as having someone yell their ideas at you all day.
<EndGame> i put a word in about gentoo here or there
<EndGame> and all i get is hate
<eyequeue> EndGame:  hippie is a compliment btw
<Quarupt> lol
<cafuego> EndGame: That's because of the channel name. Did you notice it?
<EndGame> yeah
<Quarupt> Yea they really dont like Gentoo in here
<EndGame> really, or just any distro?
<Quarupt> There all about .deb and dpkg
<FAST> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_au8820,snd_intel8x0
<Chipzz> EndGame: there's one thing I keep wondering about - despite the fact that *BSD and Gentoo are so similar, *BSD users seem a lot more informed... How do you explain that?
<Quarupt> they hate building anything
<OrangeSlice> mmm dpkg
<cafuego> Disliking gentoo is personal preference. Topicality is not.
<FAST> snd_pcm                85540  4 snd_au8820,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<FAST> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<FAST> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  2 snd_au8820,snd_intel8x0
<eyequeue> EndGame:  i wouldn't recommend proselitizing mandrake in here either, nor suse in #fedora
<EndGame> man Chipzz, why you knockin a playa's hustle
<Chipzz> EndGame: that was actually a serious question
<EndGame> about the bsd users
<EndGame> i dunno
* EndGame shrugs
<EndGame> if i ran bsd and came back, would you get off my case
<Chipzz> I don't see any freebsd users at all asking stupid question in the newsgroups I follow
<Chipzz> there are a shitload of gentoo users who do though
<EndGame> shit, you dont see me askin some of the shit ive seen in here
<EndGame> i help though
<EndGame> we all start somewhere
<rj-> kernel-image-2.6-686:
<rj->  Depends: kernel-image-2.6.8-2-686  but it is not installable
<rj-> what the hell is going on :/
<FAST> there really needs to be some gui programs to allow users to view/control what hardware is connected to their computer
<EndGame> lspci works like a charm, FAST
<rj-> I have kernel-image-2.6-386
<Chipzz> EndGame: there's a lot of other arguments I could make against gentoo to, but they also apply to *BSD (in theory)
<eyequeue> FAST:  why limit it to gui?  you have a terminal, heh
<Chipzz> in practice *BSD doesn't *have* any of those problems though
<FAST> i'm not interested in using a terminal, having to man <prog> to find info about them. i want buttons and info i can get about the program via the gui
<eyequeue> rj-:  ubuntu prefers linux-* over kernel-* from debian
<_4strO> http://frenzy.org.ua/eng/
<eyequeue> FAST:  oh well, write something i guess, it's open source
<EndGame> arguments man, whats the use? so your dad can beat up my dad. i suggest gentoo, help some people in here, and you go off on me
<Chipzz> I go off on gentoo, not on you personnally
<EndGame> ah
<EndGame> good to know :-)
<Chipzz> it's just that the majority of the gentoo users I meet (not you) pisses the hell out of me
<EndGame> ah
<EndGame> well, its been fun
<EndGame> i gotta wrap it up
<Quarupt> Bye
<Chipzz> me too
<EndGame> ive got a busy day of sleeping to do tomorrow
<Chipzz> should get some sleep
<rj-> eyequeue: thank's i will give it a go.
<eyequeue> rj-:  np
<EndGame> see you guys tomorrw, say hippie time, same hippie place
<Chipzz> EndGame: good night :)
<Greg_> has anyone set up the ndiswrapper under ubuntu?
<TomAraya> Greg_, I have.
<Greg_> would you mind answering a few questions for a minute?
<TomAraya> I'll do what I can.
<Greg_> hehe, thanks
<Greg_> i'm at a pretty early step
<tims> I tried to install Gentoo once...
<Zanz> hello, didn't realize it logged in already
<Zanz> who's up for a question or a few?
<Greg_> a guide i read said it needs to make sure there's a link to the source in the modules directory:
<tims> But then I thought, why?
<Greg_> for /lib/modules/VERSION/build
<Greg_> it's not there when I installed the base system, and I don't know the path for the source to make the link
<Greg_> the page i read had said it should be in /usr/src/linux-<version>
<Greg_> but the only folder in /usr/src/ is rpm
<eyequeue> Zanz:  ask and see
<TomAraya> Yeah.. /usr/src/linux-headers-version
<Greg_> but there's nothing in /usr/src...
<Greg_> there's an rpm folder
<Greg_> that has other empty folders:
<TomAraya> Heh. I don't know what to say, I actually never made a shortcut to the kernel headers, mainly as I don't really understand what I'm doing.
<Greg_> BUILD, etc
<Greg_> hahah, oh
<Zanz> er...nevermind...maybe
<TomAraya> After I installed GCC, respective headers and restricted modules, and installed NDIS wrapper it worked.
<Greg_> well, the linux source has to be on there somewhere, right?
<Greg_> or do i have to copy that from the ubuntu cd?
<Zanz> ok, what is inux-image-2.6.10-3-amd64-generic ?  is that kernel sources?
<TomAraya> You got me.
<TomAraya> Sorry.
<kagou> hi
<eyequeue> Greg_:  did you "sudo apt-get install linux-source-*" at all?
<Greg_> i think that'd be the source Zanz
<Greg_> no, i didn't
<Zanz> wha'ts the 'image' bit mean?
<raghu> Greg_: how did you installl at first time
<Greg_> i'm dual booting w/ windows XP
<eyequeue> Greg_:  Zanz: no, that's not the source, that is a compiled kernel image
<Greg_> so i set up the partitions, installed XP, then just installed ubuntu from an ix86 install cd
<raghu> Greg_: you should have /usr/src/rpm .......inside that BUILD    RPMS     SOURCES  SPECS    SRPMS
<Greg_> yea
<Greg_> that's all i see in there
<Zanz> is the kernel source on the cd?
<eyequeue> Greg_:  "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1" should get you a tarball to unpack, in /usr/src/
<Zanz-v-2> said the other nickname was owned
<BockBilbo> helo
<eyequeue> Greg_:  if that's what you want
<Greg_> does that apt-get command connect somewhere online?
<bbbman> if i run the dist-upgrade in Synaptic, doesnt it automaticlly install linux 2.6?
<Zanz-v-2> eyequeue, would the command be any different if i have an amd 64?
<Greg_> or does it just put the source tarball in the directory?
<BockBilbo> im about to buy an external 160GB HD
<eyequeue> Zanz-v-2:  the source is the same, the image is the one that differs
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if it will be hard to install it in ubuntu?
<Zanz-v-2> i think apt get can be set up to get packages from any source, but generally it gets them online
<BockBilbo> (using usb(
<BockBilbo> )
<Greg_> well i'm not connected to the internet when booted in ubuntu
<Greg_> 'cause the wireless isn't set up, so would that command not work for me eyequeue?
<BockBilbo> greg
<eyequeue> Greg_:  your apt-get is probably configured to ask you for the cd in that case
<Zanz-v-2> oh...hehe i'm doign the same thign greg is i think, i'm trying to get the source so i cna install a module for my wireless
<BockBilbo> why dont you configure apt to be able to get stuff from the net?
<BockBilbo> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  they need their wlan supported first
<Zanz-v-2> coz me and greg odn't have internet on the linux box
<BockBilbo> and uncoment the
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> iwconfig
<Zanz-v-2> i actually ran a calbe out to my router, it's hanging about neck high throug the hallway now...ehhe
<BockBilbo> Zanz-v-2, write iwconfig
<Zanz-v-2> we dont' have the drivers for our wirless bock, have to install taht first
<BockBilbo> wow
<Zanz-v-2> and to compile drivers we need kernel sources to complie against
<BockBilbo> is your wireless card supported in ubuntu?
<Zanz-v-2> not right away, the 'device manager' does'nt even recognize that i have a wireless device in the machine
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> ok
<Zanz-v-2> any card will be supported once you get drivers
<Zanz-v-2> but tha'ts the painful part
<BockBilbo> if there are drivers!
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> i bought a card yesterday... and it didnt work
<BockBilbo> :S
<Zanz-v-2> not to hog the scroll
<Greg_> so eyequeue, if i put in the cd, and run: apt-get install linux-source-<version #>
<eyequeue> Zanz-v-2:  get that source pacakge while you have the wire up
<Greg_> it'll copy the tarball from the cd?
<eyequeue> Greg_:  right
<Zanz-v-2> wireless is linux's main weakness right now
<Greg_> ok cool, well i'll give that a try
<Zanz-v-2> but i give it half a year before drivers come in every distro
<Greg_> and come back if i don't get it
<eyequeue> Greg_:  that's what i'd recommend, that's if the source package is actually on the cd, which i cn't confirm at this moment
<Zanz-v-2> so far, i'm liking ubunto tho
<Zanz-v-2> Source package: linux-source-2.6.10 (2.6.10-24).  is that what i want? even for amd64?
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, is it possible to mount an external HD using usb ?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  in linux?  yes, i recall reading about it in 'make menuconfig" (kernel) ... have i ever done it, no
<eyequeue> Zanz-v-2:  yes
<BockBilbo> but, initially there will be no problem with it
<BockBilbo> right?
<BockBilbo> perhaps.. will i be able to mount it mounting sda1?
<eyequeue> Zanz-v-2:  after you *build* a kernel, the linux-image-2-6-10* will have i386 or amd64 or whatever in the name
<jdouchemann> hello
<Zanz-v-2> ok, so the source is the same for either tho?
<BockBilbo> Zanz-v-2, yes
<jdouchemann> quick question.  for whatever reason, firefox decided to downgrade itself from 1.something to 0.9
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  i've never owned one, so not learned much about them.  yes, sda1 would be a reasonable thing to try, especially if you think it's seen as scsi
<BockBilbo> the difference B/W the amd64 and the i386 is the machine where they have been compiled
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> oks
<BockBilbo> interesting....
<eyequeue> Zanz-v-2:  source code is just text really
<BockBilbo> so...
<Zanz-v-2>  ok
<BockBilbo> i guess ill buy it
<eyequeue> Zanz-v-2:  it's on;y compiled binaries that differ
<BockBilbo> thanks eyequeue
<Zanz-v-2> my usb thumbdrive always showed up as a scsi drive
<Zanz-v-2> both of 'em actually
<eyequeue> BockBilbo:  np, good luck
<BockBilbo> :D
<BockBilbo> thanks to you too Zanz-v-2 :)
<BockBilbo> good luck w/ your wireless card
<BockBilbo> ;)
<BockBilbo> i have to go now to college
<BockBilbo> bye!
<eyequeue> and i to sleep
<TomAraya> How do I install Quicktime? I don't see it in Synaptic
<bbbman> TomAraya:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<bbbman> install mplayer
<bbbman> it has support for Quicktime
<jdouchemann> does anyone have any idea why my firefox downgraded itself from 1.something to 0.9?
<bbbman> TomAraya: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94
<jdouchemann> or did that happen to everyone?
<bbbman> i think it happend to everyone
<Zanz-v-2> when you went to hoary?
<bbbman> at lest to me
<jdouchemann> that'd kind of annoying
<bbbman> im on worty.
<Zanz-v-2> oh, ok
<Zanz-v-2> never mind then
<jdouchemann> yeah me too
<jdouchemann> alright thanks
<TomAraya> bbbman, I'll try that again, thanks.
<TomAraya> Is there a way to get .WMV files to play in Firefox like how they did in Internet Explorer?
<bbbman> TomAraya, well those directiorns seem to work perfectly for me. Execpt I had to change the wget location to those on the mplayer website
<bbbman> Yes there is, at least I believe. You need to configure the firefox mplayer plugin
<Zanz-2> ok...if i have an ra2500 wireless card, and my device manager shows an ra2500 wirless device, does that mean the driver is installed?
<bbbman> Im actually about to start right now, so I'll give you a link
<Zanz-2> also, the 'device type' and 'capabilities' field say 'unknown'
<bbbman> im not sure zanz
<Zanz-2> ok
<bbbman> im not too knowledgeable about that
<Zanz-2> some other devices have those fields filled in, so im guessing no driver
<K-Rich> i've decided linux sucks
<K-Rich> i got my system setup how i want now nothing will breaks so i've nothing to do :/
<Zanz-2> hehe
<K-Rich> too productive for me :P
<Zanz-2> yeah, all that extra time...and i exhausted internet porn
<K-Rich> same here, i think i even ended with repetative motio... nm not going there
<Zanz-2> heh
<crimsun> you could always do something crazy like get ubuntu working on alpha :-)
<K-Rich> crimsun: sure... gonna send me an alpha ?
<crimsun> sure, got one lying around right here.
<K-Rich> i could always go up to hoary too
<K-Rich> warty is perfect right now on here
<crimsun> warty is nice. hoary is gonna blow it away. ;-)
<K-Rich> crimsun: i dunno, will the menu issue get fixed?
<Zanz-2> hoary seems nice so far....except i'm having wicked troubles with my wireless
<crimsun> K-Rich: which menu issue?
<K-Rich> crimsun: having to take the long way to change them (adding stuff, removing stuff etc)
<crimsun> K-Rich: if you mean editing the menu, no, I don't believe there's an "easy" way like warty's applications:///
<K-Rich> last time i tried i had to <gasp> edit files by hand </gasp>
<K-Rich> crimsun: i don't even use that, i just right click and add from there
<K-Rich> crimsun: that's a major issue imho
<K-Rich> unless all the packages add themselves to the menu (say hydrogen for instance, avidemux as well)
<Zanz-2> i spent a week with mandrake 10.0 trying to get my wierless thing working before i realized the driver was installed all along and all i had to do was use a few console commands to make it go
<bwlang> i'v just upgrade from debian to ubuntu... and have a few problems to work out...
<bwlang> how can i change the x cursor to something better than the old school arrow and clock?
<crimsun> K-Rich: I presume the majority of those applications are in 'universe'.
<K-Rich> crimsun: yeah, but still, be nice to be able to add them to the menu :/
<Greg_> is eyequeue still here?
<Quarupt> what repository can i get mplayer from?
<crimsun> K-Rich: if you have lots of time over the next day, grab some applications from universe and shove .desktop files into them ;-)
<crimsun> Quarupt: for warty or hoary?
<K-Rich> bwlang: i've wondered that myself, there was an app i seen on gnome-files.org that was suppost to allow that easily though let me look for you.
<Quarupt> Warty
<crimsun> Quarupt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Quarupt> is there something I can run to chnage my build from Warty to Horay?
<Greg_> is it possible to get the linux-source w/o being connected to the internet, if i have the ubuntu cd?
<crimsun> Greg_: apt-cache policy linux-source-2.6.8.1
<K-Rich> crimsun: i noticed your repository was down a while the other day... system update?
<Greg_> i do that w/ the cd inserted crimsun?
<crimsun> K-Rich: it's not my box; /var is on a raid, and one of the drives died.
<K-Rich> eww
<K-Rich> back up now though :)
<crimsun> yes, thanks to my illustrious friend, Primer
<crimsun> Greg_: yup
<Quarupt> crimsun, that site says how to play wmv, but now where to get the actual application mplayer
<crimsun> Greg_: although it's not required as long as you have a recent cache
<Greg_> thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Greg_> ?
<crimsun> Quarupt: sure it does. Read the repositories info carefully.
<K-Rich> bwlang: http://www.gnomefiles.com/app.php?soft_id=125
<crimsun> Greg_: as long as you ran apt-get update recently, you don't necessarily need the CD inserted to pull policy info
<Greg_> i need the source locally, so i can make a link to it and use the ndiswrapper to setup my wireless network card on ubuntu
<Greg_> oh
<Greg_> i don't want policy info, i want the source
<crimsun> Greg_: you will need the CD inserted, of course, to retrieve and to install the actual -source package
<Greg_> what do i type to get the source from the cd?
<Quarupt> Oh i se it
<Quarupt> thanks
<Zanz-2> rpms don't do much good for ubuntu to they?
<Quarupt> So can i upgrade my build to Horay, or do i need to reinstall completely?
<K-Rich> with alien they do
<Greg_> the step i'm at for the ndiswrapper is      create a link to the source by doing:      ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel version> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/build
<K-Rich> Quarupt: yes you can... one sec for url
<Greg_> but my /usr/src folder only has rpms in it crimsun, so you're saying if i cd into /usr/src
<Quarupt> thx
<Greg_> and type apt-cache policy linux-source-2.6.8.1 it'll get the source and put it in /usr/src?
<crimsun> Greg_: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<pere> Hi. What is the best program to use for listening to net radio?
<crimsun> Greg_: though if you need to compile external headers, you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential
<membreya_> pere: Music Player
<K-Rich> Quarupt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<crimsun> Greg_: compile external kernel modules, rather
<Quarupt> Thanx
<K-Rich> np
<Greg_> hmm
<TomAraya> bbbman, are you still around?
<Quarupt> CAn i change firefox, so that when a link needs to open a new window, it opens another tab instead of another instance of firefox?
<Zanz-2> can you get wirless modules with apt get?
<K-Rich> Zanz-2: alien <rpm-package> = conver to deb
<TomAraya> I was going through the mplayer installation you sent me, but when I get to the last apt-get this happens
<TomAraya> david@kalakat:~ $ sudo apt-get install libpng-dev
<TomAraya> Reading Package Lists... Done
<TomAraya> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<TomAraya> Package libpng-dev is a virtual package provided by:
<TomAraya>   libpng12-dev 1.2.5.0-7ubuntu1
<TomAraya> You should explicitly select one to install.
<TomAraya> E: Package libpng-dev has no installation candidate
<crimsun> Zanz-2: some, yes: linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<K-Rich> Quarupt: under the advanced options
<crimsun> TomAraya: (you need to install libpng12-dev)
<Zanz-2> does that give me a list?
<Zanz-2> console is busy installing sources
<membreya_> Quarupt: go to Edit > Preferences > Advanced and go to the tabbed browsing option
<membreya_> select "a new tab in the most recent window"
<crimsun> Zanz-2: there's info on the wiki regarding which wireless chipsets are supported
<TomAraya> crimsun, sudo apt-get install libpng12-dev ?
<Zanz-2> is there infor for hoary?
<crimsun> TomAraya: sure
<pere> membreya_: Thanks a lot. It is even working directly...:-) BTW: Is there a way of bulk adding radio stations, or do you add them one by one?
<K-Rich> Quarupt: Edit>Preferences>Advanced Tabbed Browsing
<maj> i'm trying the live cd and can't get shoutcast.com feeds to work
<TomAraya> crimsun, and then try the last apt-get that failed?
<Quarupt> Thx
<membreya_> pere: haven't tried that much yet
<Quarupt> K-Rich, Im sorry but i dont understand that page, you linked for me, all i have to do is change my sources and the do apt-get update and apr-get upgrade?
<K-Rich> Quarupt: basiclly yeah
<crimsun> TomAraya: no need, libpng12-dev provides what you need
<K-Rich> Quarupt: i persoinally still run warty though
<TomAraya> crimsun, OK.
<TomAraya> It didn't work anyway after I tried it again.
<Quarupt> i duont understand what it means "To install Hoary, you may edit your /etc/apt/sources.list configuration file to replace all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary.' You can then go aboutupdating and upgrading to Hoary with apt, aptitude or synaptic as you would normally".
<crimsun> Quarupt: replace all instances of the string "warty" with "hoary"
<Quarupt> just do a find and replace "Warty" to "Horay"
<Quarupt> ?
<Quarupt> in that file?
<pere> membreya_: OK. No big deal... I got some music for my work here without starting to download mp3's, and that is what is improtant. Thanks.
<crimsun> yes
<Quarupt> okay
<crimsun> TomAraya: error->#flood
<Quarupt> lets give it a try
<Zanz-2> there is also a url to download hoary iso's
<Zanz-2> but i forgot it
<K-Rich> Quarupt: then 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<michel> Hi everyone !
<K-Rich> hi
<michel> i'm searching for a good P2P program for Ubuntu
<johnnybezak> michel: use giFT
<johnnybezak> michel: gift.sourceforge.net
<Quarupt> K-Rich, can i PM you, cause i dont think i did it right
<Zanz-2> any tv tuner programs?
<OrangeSlice> should be a few of those
<johnnybezak> michel: you can get the gift daemon, and gnutella and openft plugins from synaptic
<OrangeSlice> search freshmeat.net
<Quarupt> i did find and replace in that file and it found 7 occurances and replaced them, then i did apt-get update, and it had tons of errors
<K-Rich> Quarupt: sure
<TomAraya> When I try to use http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 to install mplayer, I get 404 errors when I use the wget commands.
<membreya_> Zanz-2: I use tvtime..but you can also use mythtv
<johnnybezak> michel: you'll have to get the fasttrack (kazaa) plugin off the web
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: the codecs have been updated, so the address is wrong
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: go to the mplayerhq homepage and download them manually
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: it wont affect the rest of the how to
<Greg> hey crimsun, that didn't work
<crimsun> Greg: which part?
<michel> thanks a lot Johnny
<Greg> i don't know if i specified before though, that when booted in ubuntu, i'm not connected to the internet
<Greg> i did sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<maj> is there a list of ubuntu apt-repositories ?
<Greg> and it went through the steps w/o error, but said there were 0 updates to install, so it pretty much did nothing
<johnnybezak> michel: no probs
<michel> have a good day
<michel> bye
<Greg> crimsun: i found on the ubuntu cd the source header files, i think in   pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1
<crimsun> Greg: what are you trying to do?
<Greg> there are 2 header files and one image file
<Greg> i'm trying to install the ndiswrapper so i can setup my wireless network card under ubuntu
<Greg> i'm dual booting, so i'm running XP right now
<Zanz-2> what card?
<Greg> one that's in the list
<Greg> Netgear WG311
<Pick> hello
<bbbman> TomAraya, Once you get everything configured with mplayer, goto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4098&postcount=12
<bbbman> that will explain how to get it to run in mozilla seemlessley
<Greg> the first step in the process was to go into the ndiswrapper folder, and type make
<Noob1> i am extremely new to linux
<crimsun> Greg: you shouldn't need to compile anything...
<membreya_> Greg: if you're running hoary you wouldn't have a problem with WG311
<Noob1> i need help starting the think
<crimsun> Greg: just install ndiswrapper-utils
<Greg> but when it does that it's looking for /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/build
<Noob1> i have just installed ubuntu
<Noob1> and now i am in a command prompt
<bbbman> whats your problem noobl
<Noob1> and am stuck
<bbbman> get to a prompt
<johnnybezak> Noob1: what does the prompt say
<bbbman> and type startx to bring up xwindows
<Greg> so what do i type to install jus the wrapper-utils crimsun?
<Noob1> name@ubuntu ~ @
<Noob1> name@ubuntu ~ $
<johnnybezak> type startx
<Noob1> does not work?
<johnnybezak> what does it say?
<Zanz-2> download the packages in windows tho greg, if you don't have an internet connection apt get won't be able to find anything
<Noob1> command not found
<Noob1> :(
<johnnybezak> hmmm
<Noob1> i just installed it
<Noob1> then i restart
<Noob1> and i login
<Greg> yea, i have the ndiswrapper and the windows drivers for the card on the ubuntu partition Zanz-2
<johnnybezak> try this
<Noob1> and enter password
<crimsun> Greg: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<johnnybezak> /usr/bin/X11/startx
<Noob1> then i am stuck
<Noob1> kk sec
<bbbman> what happens when it boots up? are you in a windows enviroment
<johnnybezak> type what i just wrote
<johnnybezak> bbbman: i dont think he is
<Greg> yea, i've read that crimsun
<bbbman> :(
<bbbman> hey guys, when i goto dist-upgrade, does it upgrade my warty to linux 2.6
<Greg> so i don't have to type make you mean?
<Noob1> no such file or directoyry
<Greg> just go into the folder, and do ndiswrapper -i <the .inf file>
<Greg> ?
<bbbman> mabey you shuold re install ubuntu and select to install x windows? not sure
<Noob1> i am gonna cry
<raghu> bbbmen: which version of kernel you have?
<Greg> even though i haven't installed the ndiswrapper-utils through the package manager, since i'm not connected to the internet in ubuntu?
<Noob1> ran updates on ubuntu all night
<raghu> bbbmen: #uname -a
<Noob1> does anyone else know how to start linux?
<membreya_> Noob1: dial up? :P
<crimsun> Greg: if you've installed the package, then continue with the howto
<Noob1> sentech
<Greg> i'm saying i didn't install the package in ubuntu
<Greg> i downloaded the source for the package under windows
<Greg> then just put it on a disk, and copied it over when booted in ubuntu
<bbbman> Linux Box 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Greg> so don't i still have to do make and make install first before i can run ndiswrapper ?
<Greg> when i do the make step, that's when it looks for the /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build
<Noob1> does ur ubuntu go straight in
<bbbman> raghu, nevermind :) so warty comes with 2.4, but i have upgraded it to 2.6 already without rebooting through synaptic?
<bbbman> or does warty come with 2.6
<crimsun> Greg: no, you don't need to. That's what I'm saying. Ubuntu includes those kernel modules already.
<Noob1> or do u have to type something to get in?
<crimsun> bbbman: (warty comes with 2.6.8.1)
<Greg> ok, so crimsun, you mean just go in and type ndiswrapper in the folder?
<Greg> to run it and install the files
<Greg> ?
<crimsun> Greg: if you've already installed the ndiswrapper-utils package, yes
<crimsun> Greg: just follow the instructions on that howto
<Noob1> :(
<Greg> i know, i think you missed something i said
<Greg> i didn't actually INSTALL the package
<Greg> i just copied the source file
<Greg> i never typed make install or anything like that
<johnnybezak> Noob1: type whereis startx and tell me what it says
<crimsun> Greg: on the cd, look in pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<Greg> oh
<Greg> i didn't realize that was on the cd
<Greg> *slaps head*
<Noob1> does not work
<Greg> thanks, i'll giv eit a shot
<johnnybezak> Noob1: what does it say?
<Noob1> command not found
<johnnybezak> type cd /usr/bin/X11
<Noob1> -bash: startx : command not found
<johnnybezak> then type ls
<johnnybezak> haha no Noob1: type "whereis startx"
<Noob1> no usr directory ?
<welly> Hello all.. just a quick question regarding open source, if someone has a minute and doesn't mind an off topic question! someone is making the argument that making the source code available for software, browsers for example, makes it open to security risks.. i kind of understand the argument against but can't quite put it into words
<raghu> Noob1: type sudo startx
<johnnybezak> welly: open source means people check the code and can change security vulnerabilities
<crimsun> welly: are you looking at the pros or the cons of having the source freely and publicly available?
<Zanz-2> actually for the most part it helps security holes get patched faster
<Noob1> it asks for password
<johnnybezak> type your password
<bbbman> well welly, open source allows people to look over the source and find any bugs or exploits, while closed source means obviously less people will be able to check it
<raghu> type that user password you logged in
<Zanz-2> see, evil nasty hackers will find security holes in both closed source and open source...with open source, non evil nasty hackers are able to find them as well
<welly> sorry back again.. yeah, looking for the pros and cons really.. or pro's even
<crimsun> welly: as johnnybezak and Zanz-2 have both stated, having the source available corresponds to security-savvy open source programmers patching the vulnerabilities much faster
<TomAraya> johnnybezak, bbbman, thank-you.
<Noob1> command not found
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: no worries
<raghu> Noob1: what command?
<Zanz-2> the bad guys will always be able to find the holes, good guys might as well be able to also
<welly> this guy is making the argument that if the source code is available for firefox then a potential hacker can see how the security for say ssl is implemented and use that to their advantage
<Noob1> startx
<johnnybezak> Noob1: type "whereis startx"
<Zanz-2> he could do taht with closed source also, you can decompile and reverse engineer software, it's illegal in the US i beleive
<Noob1> it does nothing
<membreya_> pere: still around??
<Zanz-2> but if you're hacking malignatly, you'll do it anyways
<Noob1> jsut says startx:
<johnnybezak> type ls /usr/bin/X11
<raghu> Noob1: apt-get install xbase-clients
<Noob1> NO such file or directory
<johnnybezak> Noob1: do what raghu just said that will install the graphical system for you
<raghu> Noob1: hah install apt-get install x-window-system
<Noob1> how ?
<Noob1> i am so new to this
<raghu> Noob1: apt-get install x-window-system
<crimsun> welly: well, to be pedantic toward the guy with whom you're conversing, firefox relies on external (system) libssl
<raghu> Noob1: then
<raghu> Noob1: apt-get install gnome
<raghu> Noob1: how did you installed ubuntu
<raghu> Noob1: how did you installed ubuntu?
<Noob1> from cd?
<Noob1> INvalid operation install
<raghu> Noob1: i think while installing you ahve chosen install package from internet
<Noob1> have i done something wrong
<Noob1> it did it by itelf
<Noob1> must i reinstall?
<raghu> Noob1: yes...better
<Noob1> ok
<johnnybezak> it won't take long
<Noob1> thanks alot for ur help
<johnnybezak> :)
<raghu> Noob1: it will ask for download package from internet say no to it
<johnnybezak> Noob1: dont worry you'll get through it :)
<Noob1> thanks
<Noob1> reinstalling now
<Noob1> kk
<warty> blje cuuaks pipeles taadi nahuj man mbr nopisaas deelj juusu debilaasdistras???
<raghu> Noob1: all the best ..go ahead
<Zanz-2> does hoary have a partition manager?
<Noob1> i might have an older version of ubuntu
<Noob1> not syre
<Noob1> sure
<membreya_> Zanz-2: qpart
<warty> ubuntu sux ;-//
<Noob1> got it from my university
<raghu> Noob1: applies for all
<warty> it killed my mbr
<HcE> There is a cow jumping on my screen :D
<membreya_> no warty...you killed it :)
<Zanz-2> you can't dual boot warty?
<membreya_> lol HcE
<warty> fck fck fck
<membreya_> Zanz-2: course you can
<warty> I1ll return to slackware
<membreya_> bye then warty :P
<johnnybezak> warty: good luck with that
<warty> damn
<membreya_> lol
<Zanz-2> the warty installer has a problem with the installer, it wouldnt let me flag 2 partitions for boot
<membreya_> Zanz-2: of course not
<Zanz-2> someone mentioned it was a known issue
<membreya_> only one partition can boot :|
<johnnybezak> dam trolls :P
<membreya_> otherwise your system would be like WTF?!
<Zanz-2> with warty grub only recognized my linux install, the windows install never registered with it
<membreya_> Zanz-2: that's fixed in hoary :)
<membreya_> but you just need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst manually
<Zanz-2> now it's installing 2.6.11 sources
<Zanz-2> taking forever
<Noob1> back
<Noob1> NO root file system?
<Noob1> please correct this from the partitioning menu
<Zanz-2> yeah, you gotta pick a partition and make it root
<Zanz-2> wich is just the:  /
<Zanz-2> i have a / and a swap and /home
<Noob1> it gives me swap m physical volume , and raid options ?
<Zanz-2> nah, no need to mess with raid
<neom> hehe.
<Zanz-2> do you only have linux on that machine?  it's not sharing with windows?
<neom> I got hula running on ubuntu tonight. :D
<johnnybezak> Noob1: did you just accept all the defaults?
<johnnybezak> neom: whats it like?
<Noob1> well i have a partition for linux
<Noob1> and swap
<neom> johnnybezak - it's wicked cool.
<Noob1> must it be ext3 or 2 format?
<Zanz-2> hula?
<Zanz-2> or reiser, but i haven't heard anything good about that (nothing bad either)
<neom> Zanz-2 - http://www.hula-project.org/Hula_Server
<Zanz-2> ext3 or 2 for your normal filesyste, yeah
<johnnybezak> neom: what are you using it for?
<johnnybezak> Noob1: use ext3
<neom> johnnybezak - Mailserver.
<johnnybezak> neom: web mail?
<neom> johnnybezak - Yup.
<Noob1> still cant set up root file system?
<johnnybezak> neom: awesome
<Noob1> where is the option
<johnnybezak> is there an install guide on the wiki?
<johnnybezak> Noob1: make the partition for linux where your root filesystem is
<neom> johnnybezak - http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2005/02/16/installing
<neom> johnnybezak - I have a test account set up if you want to take a look around.
<Noob1> ok hmmm
<Zanz-2> ok: linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) didn't work
<Noob1> #1 primary 33.5gb ntfs
<johnnybezak> neom: nah thats ok man, i still havent set up my mta yet but am looking forward to giving it a spin
<Noob1> #1 primary 6.1gb ext3
<Noob1> #2 primary 6.1gb ext3 i mean
<Noob1> #3 primary 256mb swap
<neom> Are you trying to mount an ntfs drive to ubuntu?
<TomAraya> Argh.. after trying to install Mplayer.. this happens when running it
<TomAraya> mplayer: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0.4.9-pre1: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<Noob1> trying to install ubuntu on ext3 patitiion
<neom> oh
<Noob1> cant create root
<Noob1> file system
<neom> Does it give a more spesific error?
<Noob1> yeah
<neom> Or just "cannot create root"?
<Noob1> Root file system not found
<Noob1> NO root file system is defined
<Noob1> i have no idea hwo to cr8 one in the installer
<Noob1> oh wait
<Noob1> think i got it
<Noob1> sheesh
<Noob1> linux is so hard
<neom> Did you create a journal on the ext3 part?
<Noob1> i got it
<Noob1> thanks
<Noob1> didnt set mount point
<Zanz-2> yeah
<neom> lheh
<Noob1> do u guys program in linux ?
<Noob1> or wat do u use it for ?
<Quarupt> lol
<neom> heh
<Noob1> no lol === look at my nicik
<Noob1> nick
<Noob1> i am noob
<Noob1> to linux
<Noob1> :)
<neom> Fair enough.
<neom> At least you are trying it.
<Quarupt> I think its safe to say at least 80 of paid programmers arent running windows on there home machines, or at least not windows alone
<Noob1> hey ,,, we gotta start somewhere
<Noob1> |:)
<Noob1> i am doing programming
<Zanz-2> does aptget work with wild cards?
<Noob1> but started cpp this year
<Noob1> so wanan uses linux
<neom> I think maybe the closest thing to coding in linux would be writing bash programs.. maybe.
<johnnybezak> Noob1: don't worry every one starts looking at their installer going "WTF!!!"
<Noob1> lol
<Noob1> do u guys know cpp
* Quarupt knows C++
<Noob1> well?
* Quarupt loves his gcc
<Noob1> how well i mean
<Zanz-2> nope
<Noob1> :)
<johnnybezak> neom: are you using hula as your MTA?
<Zanz-2> only thing i've done is a webpage with a text editor
<Noob1> i have to get to know gcc
<johnnybezak> ive done bash scripting :P
<Quarupt> gcc is just a compiler not an actuall invirmomenty
<Quarupt> but yes get to know it
<neom> johnnybezak yes.
<neom> It uses nmap as the agent.
<neom> It's a novell backend.
<johnnybezak> neom: was it much work getting it configured?
<Noob1> i have to make a 3d game by july for this module
<neom> Very very little.
<johnnybezak> neom: ok
<Noob1> in C++
<TomAraya> I just downloaded a game with the extension .run... what do I do to extract it? I tried to google for .RUN files but no dice...
<Noob1> i am gonna die
<Zanz-2> sh (filename).run?
<johnnybezak> neom: whats it like on resources, could i install it on an old p.o.s?
<Quarupt> TomAraya, did ya try chmod a+x then ./sh file.RUN
<TomAraya> Quarupt, no. I will though.
<Quarupt> :)
<Noob1> 63% installed
<felis> a+x will set the execute permission for everyone, which isn't needed. just do a chmod +x instead.
<neom> .run is an amos file iirc.
<Zanz-2> oh, java
<Zanz-2> i think .run runs under java VM
<Zanz-2> i found an irc client that was like that
<Zanz-2> it sucked tho
<neom> yup
<Tuxicity> I moved the top GNOME panel to the left side and now I cant move it back! help...
<TomAraya> armyops230-linux.run is the full name
<neom> jview might run it.
<Zanz-2> so i deleted any mention of xchat in my registry and said 'screw the trial period'
<TomAraya> so I would type 'chmod +x ./sh armyops230-linux.run'?
<Quarupt> no
<neom> I don't think xing it will help anyway, tbh.
<Zanz-2> i'm trying apt-get and getting 'invalid operation'
<Noob1> ok guys
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: just type sh then the filename it will work
<TomAraya> It's some FPS game that someone said was good in a Ubuntu forum.
<Noob1> i have an off topic question
<Noob1> but it really bothers me
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: tis pretty sweet
<TomAraya> johnnybezak, thanks, I'll try that.
<Quarupt> sudo chmod a+x /dir/dir/File.Run  then sudo sh ./file.run
<Noob1> does anyone have an LG laptop?
<johnnybezak> :)
<Quarupt> Be in the dir in the second step
<TomAraya> I'm in the dir
<neom> Zanz-2 sudo apt-get install?
<Zanz-2> oh yeah
<Zanz-2> hehe
<Noob1> LG LM50 laptop
<Noob1> ?
<Noob1> anyone ?
<Quarupt> he needs to change the permissions to run it as a ormal user
<Quarupt> cause its a game
<Quarupt> lol
<Zanz-2> hehe
<Zanz-2> oh
* Quarupt is upgrading to Hoary
<Zanz-2> forgot the install bit
<Quarupt> woot
<Zanz-2> does ubunto have an ap to move the image on the monitor left and right as well as change the resolution?
<tony> Anyone able to help setting up a connection via vpn over wlan?
<Quarupt> man ap
<johnnybezak> resolution can be done with the gnome control center
<johnnybezak> dont know about the position
<Zanz-2> only one instance of apt-get at a time?
<Quarupt> yea cause it locks the vars when its updating them
<TomAraya> johnnybezak, I tried that.. it's been verifying the archive integrity for a while.... hmm now it's uncompressing.. will I need to anything with the chmod command at the end?
<Zanz-2> oh well, just don't want to have to move it back and forth when i boot into windows and back again
<Quarupt> the file name
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: the chmod command makes it an "executable" the sh armyops will start the installer for you
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: just follow the prompts
<Quarupt> just type sudo chmod a+x ./filename.run
<TomAraya> johnnybezak, good enough.
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: you are just running the installer aren't you?
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: you can make the actual program executable
<Quarupt> he cant execute a shell script that root owns as a user unless it has been x'd
<TomAraya> Yeah, that's kinda over my head.
<TomAraya> All I wanted to do was download and play the game.. hehe. Sorry for my ignorance.
<TomAraya> All I did was type sh ./filename and it's doing its thing now.
<neom> Not ignorance. :)
<Zanz-2> is there a gui for partition management and mounting drives?
<Quarupt> Zanz-2, QTparted
<Quarupt> not for mounting that i know of
<Zanz-2> how do i run qtparted?
<Quarupt> apt-get qtparted
<Quarupt> i think its in universe though
<Zanz-2> oh, apt-get is busy
<TomAraya> johnnybezak, is that typically how programs will be installed, downloading them and then sh ./filename?
<Quarupt> TomAraya, For me its mostly apt-get install
<TomAraya> Quarupt, *nod* but this game wasn't in any of the repositories.
<Quarupt> but for source it can be ./configure then ./make then sudo ./make installed
<Quarupt> if its source
<Quarupt> but if they have a binary or a script then just what you did ya
<Quarupt> oops
<Quarupt> no ed on installed
<TomAraya> So if it's binary or a script then when I did works
<TomAraya> however if it is source you use configure and make and make installed?
<neom> Does anyone know if you can mount an ntfs drive across a network by literally mounting it? (aka not using a samba browser?)
<Quarupt> sometimes
<Quarupt> most of the time it has instructions
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: when youre lucky thats how they install :)
<jsgotangco> hello all
<TomAraya> hahah
<TomAraya> Ok.
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: typically when vendors want to package something to work on different distro's (like nvidia with their three d drivers) theyll package them like that
<Quarupt> yup
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: way better than installing from source anyway :)
<Quarupt> I wish ATI would follow suite
<johnnybezak> just don't buy ati cards for linux :)
<Quarupt> ATI better hardware waek support
<jsgotangco> yeah it sucks man
<Quarupt> Nvidia Weak Hardwear great support
<jsgotangco> my mobility radeon is useless in linux
<jsgotangco> so i cant cedega at all
<Quarupt> my Hoary upgrade is almost done
<TomAraya> I have an older Nvidia card..
<HcE> jsgotangco: my fireGL 9000 mobile works good in Linux
<Quarupt> W()()t
<jsgotangco> how do you do that?
<TomAraya> I guess from bash now I just type in 'armyops' now
<Quarupt> ANyone know if ya can set up custom ctcp replies in xchat?
<Quarupt> you might have to x it try it first
<jsgotangco> i have a mobility radeon 9000 here
<johnnybezak> TomAraya: is that what the installer said
<johnnybezak> my nvidia gf4ti4200 was a pretty sweet card for the price
<TomAraya> THe installer just said 'click here to install' and then it told me what directory it had installed to.
<HcE> jsgotangco: I use the fglrx driver
* Quarupt just has a ATI All in Wonder 9800 pro
<HcE> jsgotangco: it works good for me in enemy territory
<jsgotangco> ill look into the howto
<Quarupt> Time to reboot... lets see how Hoary looks
<membreya_> Quarupt: no different :P
<jsgotangco> you think hoary final would have clearlooks hehehe
<TomAraya> yeah apparently in its in home/homedir/armyops ... but armyops doesn't work and typing which armyops doesn't seem to do anything either
<Quarupt> very different
<Jerub> hi. How do I play DVDs under ubuntu?
<monoxide> wow.... so many updates...
<Nack> guess whos back
<jsgotangco> Jerub i'll point you to a howto
<Nack> hui
<Nack> i am Noob1
<bwlang> i think there is a bug in the packaging of qcad... where do i report this?
<jsgotangco> Jerub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12988
<Nack> i have more problem s
<Nack> i am in ubuntu now
<Nack> \
<Nack> :(
<JimSinziger> Hi!
<Nack> but ...
<jsgotangco> what problems?
<aleitner> wow, 'update-manager' shows many hoary packages have new versions today... is this because of the freeze tomorrow (; ?
<Nack> cant set up wireless network
<jsgotangco> well
<jsgotangco> i havent set up mine either
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> i blame my centrino chipset
<Nack> yeah
<Nack> the program jammes
<Nack> when i set it up?
<Nack> i have centrino chipset
<jsgotangco> realtek drivers suck hard
<Nack> does anyone else have the same problem?
<Nack> network-admin has quit unexpectedly
<jsgotangco> some use ndiswrapper
<jsgotangco> jeezz that ATI fgrlx howto is scary
<Tuxicity> jsgotangco, bah, did it my eyes closed |-)
<jsgotangco> waaa
<jsgotangco> thanks for the encouragement :P
<Tuxicity> Help me please with my GNOME panel problem...
<JimSinziger> Uhm... I downloaded the Ubuntu-Iso two times, checked the md5sums (they were right) and burnt it. Then I checked the md5-file on the cd. Both times the program told me, that it can't find 18 files. They all are expected to be in the folders .\dists\testing\ or .\dists\local\. Those folders don't exist on both CDs at all, there are only the files .\dists\local and .\dists\testing. Is there a mistak
<JimSinziger> e in the md5-file? I find it strange, that both times exactly the same happens although the iso-file was correct...
<Jerub> oaky, that worked, thankyou
<Jerub> easier to get dvd playing working on linux than windows.
<jsgotangco> that's nice to know hehehe
<jsgotangco> there is always an uban myth that windows play dvds by default
<Jerub> too bad my linux machine is almost too slow to play them.
<jsgotangco> waaa
<K-Rich> Quarupt: woot!
<Quarupt> Woot
<Tuxicity> How can I move the GNOME panel?
<Quarupt> but it changed my resolution down to 1024x768
<Quarupt> Thanks for all the help K-Rich
<scizzo> Tuxicity: click on it and move it
<K-Rich> Quarupt: you know how to edit the xf86config file no?
<Nack> has anyone set up a wireless network
<Tuxicity> scizzo, there is no blank place where I can click
<Zanz-2> ok, what should i type to try and get wireless drivers with apt get?
<Nack> with centrino chipset ?
<Nack> i cant get the program to run
<Nack> the network-admin
<Nack> it jammes?
<Tuxicity> scizzo, I accidentaly moved it to the left side
<jsgotangco> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Nack> wher do i find that ?
<Tuxicity> scizzo, now the launchers icons are huge and I cant put it back on top
<jsgotangco> well its a separate package and you use your windows drivers
<jsgotangco> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<Nack> oh ok
<Nack> thask
<jsgotangco> some people have good success with it
<Zanz-2> will i need any libraries for compiling a wireless driver?
<Tuxicity> scizzo, oh, just got it, thnks anyways
<Jerub> Zanz-2: probably at least the kernel headers.
<monoxide> anyone know why there are so many hoary updates today?
<Jerub> Zanz-2: and the kernel build depends.
<Jerub> monoxide: becuase people have been wokring hard?
<Zanz-2> so apt-get install headers or something?
<Jerub> kernel-headers I think.
<Jerub> and apt-get build-dep kernel-image
<Tuxicity> FYI, my problem is solved :)
<Jerub> I think
<jsgotangco> wireless in linux is crazy at the moment
<jsgotangco> but its getting there
<Quarupt> whats the dpkg command to reconfigure x server?
<bwlang> Quarupt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monoxide> Jerub, heh. programmers working hard? :P (noone get offended plz, i am one and i enjoy making fun of myself)
<monoxide> jsgotangco, how crazy is "crazy"?
<Nack> the strang thing is it ran the internat update think in the installer
<jsgotangco> well not as crazy as before wherethere is no support
<Nack> now i have no network at all??/
<Nack> crazy
<monoxide> i am getting a wireless pci card for my comp
<monoxide> Quarupt, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-(xorg|xfree86) depending on which you are using ;)
<Quarupt> okay
<Quarupt> does Hoary not support higher res's then 1024x768?
<membreya_> Quarupt: yes it does
<jsgotangco> it does of course
<Zanz-2> do you have your graphics card drivers installed yet?
<K-Rich> gnight all i'm outta here !
<Quarupt> weird i upgraded from Warty to Hoary and my res went down to 10x76 and it wont go higher
<Zanz-2> what does $make do instead of make
<Zanz-2> ?
<Quarupt> how can i restrt gtk w/o restarting mah box?
<^majik^> er, I believe the '$' represents the shell prompt
<Zanz-2> ooooh, ok
<^majik^> when you see something like that, it simply means to type the following command at the shell prompt
<membreya_> I'm running 1152x864 as we speak
<membreya_> gtk or gdm Quarupt ? :P
<Quarupt> gdm
<Quarupt> >
<Zanz-2> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Zanz-2> rt2500.ko failed to build!
<Zanz-2> make: *** [module]  Error 1
<Quarupt> just gdm restart?
<Quarupt> did ya run the ./configure first?
<Zanz-2> its not mentioned in the readme...ok tho
<Quarupt> well dont then
<Zanz-2>  ./configure: No such file or directory
<Quarupt> Hoary has a built in torrent client AWESOME
<Zanz-2> grrr.....
<Zanz-2> i'm officially lost now
<Quarupt> you are most likey missing a depend
<^majik^> Zanz-2: oh, well if you're compiling something, chances are they won't tell you that in the readme, as compiling is sort of advanced, and putting a note about this in there probably didn't even cross the author's mind  ;-)
<^majik^> Zanz-1: that is, about the '$' prompt
<^majik^> Zanz-2: that is, about the '$' prompt
<jsgotangco> oh my gawd someone forwarded me a Happatai video
<jsgotangco> i couldnt stop laughing
<membreya_> Quarupt: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<membreya_> azureus is always better Quarupt :P
<^majik^> Zanz-2: to explain the "./configure".. "configure" is either a script or program (a script in this case), which can be executed (or run, even) by being in the directory it's in and then doing either ". configure" or "./configure" (in most cases though, I believe you'll want to use the "./" style)
<^majik^> Zanz-2: but.. if you wish to execute a command that's listed in your PATH, then you could just issue it as, for example, "ls" ("ls" is to list files/directories)
<Quarupt> that worked
<Zanz-2> there's no script for the ./configure on this module tho
<^majik^> Zanz-2: the readme/install file told you to run configure right?  and you're sure you're in the correct directory, as per the readme
<Zanz-2> nope, didn't mention configure
<^majik^> Zanz-2: oh, well then why are ya trying to configure something that might not be "configure"able  ;-)
<Zanz-2> coz the instructions didn't work
<Zanz-2> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-3-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<^majik^> Zanz-2: btw, README files can sometimes, but don't have to contain the installation instructions.  these can sometimes be found in an INSTALL file, or similar
<Zanz-2> For 2.4 or 2.6 series kernel:
<Zanz-2> a. $tar -xvzf rt2500-x.x.x.tar.gz
<Zanz-2>     go to "./rt2500-x.x.x/Module" directory.
<Zanz-2> b. $make                # compile driver source code
<Zanz-2> c. $make install	# installs kernel module driver
<Zanz-2> but it won't work
<^majik^> Zanz-2: ah ok, ok.  what is it you're trying to install now?  a kernel, or kernel module?
<Zanz-2> drivers for at rt2500 wireless card
<sharke> hello
<^majik^> Zanz-2: ok.
<^majik^> Zanz-2: lets talk in private for a bit, if you don't mind.  (so as not to flood the channel here, with output that I request)
<Zanz-2> build-essential....i bet that helps
<Quarupt> rhythmbox says that something is using my sound card, but i did killall esd and it still says it?
<Quarupt> I want custom ctcp replies
<spacey> ctcp replies from your soundcard?
<spacey> =P
<Quarupt> no
<Quarupt> from xchat
<spacey> ah
<Quarupt> i now ya can do it somehow
<spacey> well then configure it so
<Quarupt> i dunno how
<spacey> SEtting
<Quarupt> i looked
<spacey> SEttings > advanced > ctcp replies
<spacey> its there
<Quarupt> oh i see
<Quarupt> can i change version
<Quarupt> damn
<Quarupt> what client can you change all the replies
<Quarupt> anyone know how to set up a vnc server?
<ssam> remote desktop control panel
<Quarupt> where is that
<Quarupt> nvm
<ssam> preference menu
<ssam> then enable the options you want
<Quarupt> it doesnt show me what port
<Quarupt> ?
<Quarupt> it says use localhost.localdomain:0
<Quarupt> ?
<Quarupt> i dunno what port to use?
<ssam> um, i am sorry i have to go to lectures, you have to find someone else or look in the wiki
<Quarupt> is anyone ele having trouble connecting to realvnc.com?
<ssam> good luck
<amiloM1425> www.realvnc.com is not available
<shock_> does anyone here know if iptables default in the debian package is "all ports closed" ?
<shock_> by any chance?
<shock_> I remotely updated my router to iptables
<shock_> now it answers to ping
<shock_> but not to ssh
<shock_> bla bla
<shock_> =)
<shock_> :/
<shock_> *help*?
<Quarupt> i farted
<Quarupt> sleepy time
<bob2> shock_: the default is "nothing"
<bob2> shock_: read /usr/share/doc/iptables/READMe.Debian for more details
* Quarupt is back (gone 00:01:47)
* Quarupt is away: Sleeping
<Mit21> Hello
<linuxboy> hi
<Mit21> My Russian
<Mit21>    ?
<mikael_> do anyone know how to install dvdrom on linux ubuntu
<wdh> mikael_, a dvdrom should be readable by default.. not sure what you want to do
<bascule> four screws and 2 cables ;)
<Mit21> :)
<mikael_> ok thanks then i have to improvise
<wdh> lol.. not desperate for an answer i guess :P
<membreya_> lol bascule :P
<bascule> hey membreya_ :)
<membreya> damn IRC quitting out :P
<membreya> bascule: enjoy the 100mb download today? :)
<membreya> i feel sorry for dial-up'ers who are silly enough to run hoary :P
<bascule> yeah, I got 75 las night will run it now see what I get
<bascule> I have 1MB so not to bad
<membreya> i loved it ...100mb to download with an addtional 800kb of space used :P
<bascule> especially since all the greedy yanks are in their beds ;)
<shock_> <bob2> - so i guess having my router not responding to ssh means something bad, then?
<Mit21> Hello All
<shock_> *sigh*
<shock_> hello Mit
<Mit21> Hello shock
<shock_> :)
<shock_> <bob2> namp -P0 returns just this: " 113/tcp closed auth"
<janc> someone know if shipit is taking orders for warty or for hoary now?
<shock_> used to be at least ssh, ftp and apache
<membreya> namp?
* membreya is hoping to have windows deleted ..tonight :)
<bascule> mkreiserfs /dev/hda1
<bascule> done, do it now :P
<membreya> why would I do that to my dvd-rw? :|
<bascule> ah
<membreya> :D
<membreya> bascule: so I won't have to fdisk and delete the partition? just reiserfs it and it wipes the data?
<bascule> membreya: that is what I did
<membreya> you forsake bill as well ?
<bascule> why mess abot with partitions if you don't need to
<membreya> I just need to get my avidemux to compile without an ICE and I can kill windows
<bascule> yeah about 10 months ago now
<membreya> transcoding xvid to mpeg2 is my last frontier :)
<bascule> odd temptation when I see games  running, but I know I gwet bored with them in about 2 weeks
<membreya> play em once and throw em away :)
<bascule> membreya: I've done it a few times, avi to vob any way
<membreya> besides.. I'm hooked on barrage...AND linux comes with "beneath a steel sky" i love that game!
<bascule> Oh the old amiga/ST game
<membreya> bascule: with what ? mencode?
<membreya> bascule: it was also on PC :)
<bascule> with a robot thing and puzzles in each room
<membreya> yup :D
<bascule> membreya: yeah mencode
<bascule> or transcode
<membreya> bascule: forgive my weakness..but I need a GUI :P
<bascule> can get an avi to burn to a DVD so it plays in a DVD player
<bascule> well it isn't so bad, ther is a script called any2vob about
<bascule> any2vob -i foo.avi
<bascule> leave it for x hours .. done
<membreya> how long's it take you ? :)
<bascule> about the same amoun of time as the film, 26fps I get on a 2.4 prescott
<membreya> amd64 3200 ..takes me about 30 - 40 mins to do a movie
<bascule> nice
<membreya> hrm
<bascule> gimme it .. :P
<membreya> when you do a configure
<membreya> and then do a make
<membreya> what file does the "make" command read off?
<cocol> i have compile the Clearlooks on my Hoary-sys
<cocol> but ik cant find it in Theme Slector
<bascule> teh Makefile that ./configure produces
<membreya> bascule: only got a 120gb SATA tho ...getting another 200gb SATA in a few weeks :)
<bascule> takes a lot of room for sure
<membreya> bascule: that's the file I'm after :)
<Mit21> :-(
<membreya> bascule: I have 40gb of music videos alone :D another 45gb of TV eps
<bascule> you got mythTV or something like that?
<cocol> somebody have experience with Clearlooks yheme?
<membreya> bascule: I use TVtime to watch tv.. I get my TV eps off of BT cos I'm in Australia :P
<bascule> cool
<membreya> besides which I don't have a HDTV tuner :'(
<bascule> not many people do
<membreya> they aint expensive..but I don't do anything special with my tv tuner..just have the picture in the corner to watch when I'm at my pc
<bascule> never seen one running actually
<bascule> don't know anyone that has one
<cocol> Clearlooks?
<membreya> they just give uber crisp images :)
<membreya> I believe they run at 1024x768
<bascule> right
<membreya> and 100hz, instead of 50
<Mit21> :oops:
<bascule> are you breaking something Mit21
<bascule> ;)
<Mit21> :whink:
<membreya> wouldn't be linux if he wasn't :P
<bascule> heh, as I heard someone in here say 'Linux. What do you want to break today?'
<bascule> actually he is playing with smileys
<bascule> they aren't gonna work on IRC dude, it's all ascii
<bascule> :))
<membreya> what the ...
<membreya> ALT 0+222 doesn't work here
<membreya> gah
<Jerub> membreya: depends on the client.
<membreya> man ..so sad ..last night my girlfriend was playing minesweeper...and the first thing that popped into my head...XYZZY<Shift><Enter><Enter>
<bascule> irssi won't even display tabs
<thenuke> :-
<daniels> membreya: wasn't that the civ hack?
<daniels> or was that 12345?
<Jerub> membreya: anyway, you can't be assured of how that will render, there's no garunteed character encoding.
<membreya> daniels: XYZZY....on windows 3.1 with minesweeper when you entered that code, if you hovered your mouse above a mine a little white dot appeared in the corner
<membreya> so you could look uber cool
<daniels> oh, right
<daniels> heh
<Mit21> There is people speaking in russian?
<membreya> hmmmm whats the easiest way to search a string of text in a group of files? I thought cat would do it ..but I'm wrong ...as usual
<Jerub> membreya: grep
<membreya> dher me :)
<bascule> for i in *.txt; do grep 'pattern'; done
<Jerub> huh?
<Jerub> grep 'pattern' *.txt
<bascule> oh well even easier
<membreya> grep....when will you stop amazing me :D
<Jerub> bascule: that won't say what file the result will be in.
<bascule> never look at egrep
<bascule> Jerub: I see, thanks
<membreya> so daniels ..how goes those pretty splash screens..cos I know they have to be top of the list :P
<jlg> Hey guys, I am looking for some help on reporting a bug correctly. File-roller always crashes me and I get the "The Application "file-roller" has quit unexpectedly. You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now." dialog. There doesn't seem to be any option for informing them in the dialog, so I tried to generate a traceback using http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingProgramCrash/. However, 
<membreya> hmmm damnit ... I want to configure a program so that it only compiles for my arch...ie it's configuring for i386 and ppc (i386 is what's causing my ICE when I go to make)
<bascule> export CLAGS='-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -s'
<bascule> export CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS
<bascule> those are gentle ones
<bascule> cFLAGS
<membreya> i686? I'm 64 bit baby!
<universal> can i use .rpm files in Ubuntu?
<bascule> export CLAGS='-march=k8 -O2 -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -pipe -s'
<jlg> Try using 'alien'.
<universal> or install packages names .rpm?
<Zanz-2> 686 isn't 64 bit
<jlg> It can convert .rpms into .debs.
<bascule> CFLAGS no CLAGS
<universal> jlg
<universal> ok
<jlg> Though that doesn't guarantee the RPM will integrate into the rest of the syste, of course.
<membreya> bascule: and that goes where? :)
<bascule> just export it
<bascule> or .bashrc to make it permanent
<jlg> That's why there are different RPMs for SuSe and Fedora Core, too.
<bascule> also export CXXFLAGS=$CFLAGS
<Zanz-2> what are the main differences between rpms for different distros?
<monoxide> k8 == amd64?
<membreya> monoxide: yup ...my kernel is the generic on though, so it's running x86_64
<bascule> Zanz-2: It is a consistency in the library versions that they are built agianst
<Zanz-2> i think amd64 is under the k8 designation
<bascule> monoxide: yes
<bascule> needs gcc 3.4.? bit that is the one
<membreya> just upgraded to 3.4 :)
<universal> jlg, ok, thx, its just because i would like downloading Lime Wire, but there is only a .rpm version
<monoxide> ahhhh :) i was at the hardware shop today and say a k8 motherboard and thought "what the hell?" :P
<membreya> lol
<Zanz-2> socket 939 is what you want for amd64, on the socket the cpu sits in there are holes across the whole thing, no square hole in the middle
<membreya> i bought mine too early for 939
<membreya> damn roadmap
<Zanz-2> oh
<membreya> my cpu fan does 80dB :P
<bascule> I don't think my speakere do that :P
<membreya> bascule: does that export last until I close the terminal?
<bascule> yes
<membreya> sweet
<Zanz-2> that's not a fan, tha'ts a propeller
<membreya> my speakers do about 100 - 110
<membreya> IIRC :)
<membreya> http://www.digital-daily.com/cooling/gigabyte-3d-cooler/ <---my CPU fan :)
<sharke> hi
* membreya sighs at his compile
<membreya> motion_est.c:1138: internal compiler error: in ggc_recalculate_in_use_p, at ggc-page.c:1468
<membreya> damn you ICE...damn you!
<bob2> hah, impressive
<bob2> unless you're overclocking or doing something else silly
<membreya> fix my ICE >:(
<membreya> bob2: it's pretty and blue like the rest of my case :D
<bascule> interanl compiler error, nasty things those
<membreya> i want it fixed and i want it fixed now
<membreya> damn free software
<bascule> membreya: what aer you building
<membreya> how dare it not work
<membreya> bascule: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<bascule> ah
<bob2> membreya: if you're not beating up your machine with overclocking/bad ram/etc, it's a gcc bug
<membreya> if I export clags more than once does the newer export override the older one..or do they just keep adding up
<bob2> depends how you do it
<membreya> bob2: I never overclock..bad
<bascule> it is yeah, only tome I ever saw those was mozilla ona 1.7 celeron clocked to 2.04
<bob2> if it's automake, it overrides them
<membreya> it does call automake IIRC
<bascule> membreya: CFLAGS
<bascule> not CLAGS
* membreya whistles
<bascule> I typod it
<bascule> heh
<bascule> and it will overwrite no add up
<membreya> hmmm well that changed the output
<membreya> now ./configure is broken :P
<bascule> oh great ...
<bascule> lol
<membreya> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<membreya> See `config.log' for more details.
<bascule> seeing if gcc can create binary executables .... no
<bascule> yeah I see those ones, my fglags
<bascule> flags
<Jerub> apt-get build-dep is your friend.
<membreya> you're losin me bascule
<bascule> export CFLAGS='-march=k8 -O2 -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -pipe -s'
<bascule> those are fine
<membreya> it's no different to the one before bascule :P
<bascule> export CXXFLAGS='-march=k8 -O2 -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -pipe -s'
<bascule> well I spelled CFLAGS correctl;y
<membreya> lol
<bascule> :))
<membreya> you killed it bascule :(
<bascule> perhaps it wont take k8
<bascule> cause th others are spot on
<bascule> unless it's -mcpu and not -march
<membreya> nope, I changed it to x86_64 and still no good
<bob2> er
<bob2> you really should read the manpage before using random flags
<bob2> hint: -mcpu=k8 isn't valid with gcc 3.3
<membreya> im using gcc 3.4
<membreya> with an amd64
<membreya> kernel is x86_64
<bob2> what's the point of mcpu=k8?
<bascule> athlon 64
<bob2> no
<membreya> lads.. I want an answer, not a fight :P
<bascule> I am trying -march or -mcpu, if it takes neither I dunno
<admin0> hi all
<bob2> what you actually want is ./configure CC=gcc-3.4 CFLAGS='blah'
<admin0> is it possible for me to install and run Oracle in Ubuntu ?
<membreya> bob2: to fill you in .. I'm getting ICE's with my compile..so I'm trying to get the ./configure to only create makefiles for my arch and not i386/ppc
<admin0> and how about using ubuntu as a load balancer/layer4 redirector ?
<jdub> admin0: unfortunately, you won't get oracle support for it at the moment.
<bob2> membreya: er
<jdub> admin0: that ought to be easy enough
<bob2> membreya: the makefiles are the same (nominally) regardless of arch
<bascule> bob2: OK, I accept that, but why declare CC=gcc3.4, are there others on there?
<membreya> gcc -v gives 3.4 :)
<bascule> <-- never built anythng on ubuntu
<bascule> well .....
<admin0> basically, i have been using ubuntu for more than 6 momths now, and would want to use it more for a server also, rather than a workstation :)
<bob2> bascule: gcc 3.3 is the default
<bascule> I see
<admin0> ok
<admin0> one question
<bob2> membreya: then you changed the default and other things will break
<admin0> how about internal modem support in ubuntu ?
<admin0> and USB modem too :)
<membreya> bob2: I've tried compiling this with both GCC 3.3 and GCC 3.4
<membreya> both give an ICE
<membreya> just with different error messages
<bob2> membreya: ok
<membreya> bob2: using GCC3.3 I'm getting:
<membreya> motion_est.c: In function `ff_estimate_p_frame_motion':
<membreya> motion_est.c:1406: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<bascule> perhaps cause gcc it's self is built x86 ..
<bob2> membreya: check your ram, first
<bob2> bascule: no
<membreya> with GCC3.4 I'm getting:
<membreya> motion_est.c: In function `check_input_motion':
<membreya> motion_est.c:1138: internal compiler error: in ggc_recalculate_in_use_p, at ggc-page.c:1468
<mikael_> how can you exclude bad blicks
<mikael_> blocks
<membreya> I've not had a problem with any other ICE's ...
<bob2> mikael_: if a modern hard disk is showing bad blocks, return it and get a new one
<bascule> bob2: ram or L" cahe are the only other likely things I agree
<membreya> well 1 or 2
<bascule> L2 cache
<membreya> but most everything else compiles perfectly
<bob2> bascule: cache errors would be pretty surprising
<bascule> yeah, if not clocked
<membreya> CPU/VID/RAM are all stock..No OC'ing
<bascule> have you built anything else
<membreya> plenty..I rebuild Gaim everytime it's re-released :)
<bascule> well it's the code then
<bascule> or a gcc bug ..
* membreya breaks down and crawls into the faetel position
<bob2> the code?  no code should make gcc crash.
<bob2> if it's not hardware, it's a gcc bug.
<membreya> doing a google on the error I get in 3.4 looks to be a bug :|
<bascule> but 2 gccs
<bascule> ah well, that is the end of that
* bascule hands membreya a gun ..
<membreya> damnit, it's the only thing that gives windows a lifeline right now
<bob2> eh?
<bob2> gaim is in ubuntu
<bob2> there's no actual need to rebulid it
<membreya> bob2: there is when a new version is released :)
<bob2> and then it gets uploaded to hoary and you download it from there
<monoxide> membreya, gaim is released on apt within a few days of a stable release
<membreya> i .....just grab the source as soon as gaim tells me a new version is out and compile it
<elTigre> hoi
<membreya> oh and I built azureus
<membreya> and tvtime
<monoxide> you cant get the odd number versions off apt though
<elTigre> I tried to upgrade to hoary...
<membreya> oh and gnomebaker :)
<membreya> so no problems overall building
<elTigre> but gnome now issues error after error
<bascule> membreya: OK, it is just gcc and that code combined
<elTigre> especially about xkb and things
<Zanz-2> am i here?
<bascule> tell Richard Stallman to get it fixed
<bob2> rms doesn't hack gcc anymore
<bascule> Zanz-2: yes
<thoreauputic> Zanz-2: no, you don't exist... go away ;-)
<bob2> he doesn't hack anything at all, afaik, since he has carpal tunnel
<membreya> this bug was posted in 2003 :|
<bascule> bob2: oh, that is a shame, what does he work on?
<monoxide> Zanz-2, no, you are talking to yourself
<elTigre> ok I have to correct that with the errors
<bob2> bascule: gives talks and leads emacs, aiui
<elTigre> error messages are not as bad as the complete aplication menu is missing
<bascule> k
<bascule> what a waste od coding talent  ... :(
<elTigre> no keybindings work...
<membreya> says the bug is closed as it wasnt valid
<membreya> gah!
<elTigre> the taskbar thingy doesnt workl
<bascule> re-open it
<membreya> any way to debug a configure more?
<johnnybezak> hey guys do you know what package i should install to get french characters working?
<bascule> membreya: there are hundreds out the re that could probably fix it, not me though
<bob2> membreya: why are you fixating on configure at all?
<bob2> membreya: the problem is gcc itself crashing
<elTigre> what is the apt-get command to upgrade everything?
<membreya> sudo apt-get update
<membreya> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bob2> no
<bob2> right
<elTigre> hmm ill try to do it without gnome running....
<bob2> it doesn't matter if gnome is running or not
<bob2> tho you'll need to log out and in again if gnome's updated
<thoreauputic> too late :)
<membreya> lo thoreauputic :)
<membreya> mwuahahaha
<membreya> guess what bob2 and bascule :)
<bascule> thre is anewer verson that builds?
<thoreauputic> membreya: I have been watching this geek convo with interest... I understand about 2% of it
<membreya> that's 3% more than me mate :)
<bascule> lol@ thor
<Frafraxy> hi
<membreya> bascule & bob2: ...i did a ./configure --disable_mmx :D
<membreya> and it's compiling as we speak
<Frafraxy> i must remove my adsl connection
<membreya> disable-mmx even
<bascule> ah well
<membreya> ahahah...I figured something out!
<bascule> -O34 -funroll-everthing then :P
<membreya> ok ok it was blind luck
<Frafraxy> who can help me?
<bascule> I know ffmpeg won't built msse2 on p4s, another multi-media extension
<Skid> hi, I've an adaptec ultra wifi pcmcia card for my dell inspiron 8200, which I can't get detected; anyone able to assist/
<bascule> membreya: sometimes that way
<thoreauputic> Frafraxy: ifdown eth0 ? ifdown ppp0?
<Frafraxy> thoreauputic, my connection starts automatically when i start the pc
<Frafraxy> i've configured it with pppoeconf
* membreya now contemples mkreiserfs /dev/sda1
<thoreauputic> Frafraxy: sorry, I don't understand the problem - can't you just disable the interface? If that's what you want to do?
<Frafraxy> thoreauputic, i've sell this pc and i must remove the data of adsl connection because i wouldn't  format the pc
* membreya-aWay is Away, Reason: ( watching TV :) ) | Since: ( Tuesday, March 1, 2005. 18:53:54 ) Xlack v2.1
<bob2> membreya-aWay: please turn that off
<membreya-aWay> hush now, it's the xlack script... :P
<RichiH> membreya-aWay: which xlacks concern for the others in the channel? ;)
<bob2> hahahaha
<membreya-aWay> sorry, will reconfigure when law and order's over :P
<Zanz-2> well, i give up for tonight, thanks everyone for the help
<membreya-aWay> i mainly use it for a "catcher" so it logs anytime my name is mentioned :P
<bascule> pgup
<membreya-aWay> info
<membreya-aWay> ?
<RichiH> membreya-aWay: with irssi, you can do non-public aways and it will log everything that was said while you were away
<thoreauputic> Frafraxy: I guess  sudo apt-get remove --purge pppoeconf would get rid of your adsl configuration :)
<membreya-aWay> ok away message is off :)
<RichiH> membreya-aWay: :)
<Frafraxy> thoreauputic, thanks
<membreya-aWay> cool :)
<thoreauputic> Frafraxy: of course that would also mean the next guy has to reinstall it :)
<Amaranth> hey, did anyone else lose their industrial theme recently?
<zimba-tm> hello ubunut users :)
<Xappe> Amaranth, well, not recently, it disappeared in an update several weeks ago
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: it's because it didn't like your nick ;)
<Amaranth> yeah, i haven't upgraded in awhile
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: :D
<Amaranth> Xappe: Know how to get it back?
<thoreauputic> :D
<Amaranth> that theme went away too :P
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: that's sad - amaranth is a nice theme
<Xappe> Amaranth, no..or well, yes. download the theme manually from a theme site I guess
<zimba-tm> how can I detect usb devices on linux ?
<zimba-tm> I just want to know what devices are plugged in my usb ports
<zimba-tm> do I need a device drivers obligatory ?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I just installed this one ->> http://www.brisgeek.com/etiquette/index.html
<thoreauputic> rather nice I thought...
<thoreauputic> zimba-tm: hmm... lsub from memory
<thoreauputic> *lsusb
<thenuke> "amixer: mixer attach default error: No such file or directory"
<thenuke> tried to command "amixer"
<Ed_Gein> has anyone had anyluck upgrading to hoary?
<zimba-tm> thoreauputic, thanks a lot !
<thoreauputic> zimba-tm: you're welcome :)
<thenuke> Ed_Gein: for sure many has, but you should not do it if you really dont need it
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: yeah, i think people looking at my screen will not be happy if i try to load that page again
<Ed_Gein> I really would like the ability to burn cd's
<Ed_Gein> I've changed /apt/sources.list to no avail
<zimba-tm> thoreauputic, do you have ressource for more informations ? I mostly found usb-for-developpers papers on the net
<thenuke> Ed_Gein: :o why do you need hoary for burning cd's
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: it isn't just the calendar shots - there's a gtk theme as well (very clean and simple)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: That's Milk.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: is it the same? I thought the borders were different?
<Ed_Gein> can't seem to burn burn mp3s with any of hte availableutilities
<Amaranth> they might be but it's basically milk
<Ed_Gein> wanted to give k3b or graveman a try
<BockBilbo> hey back
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: are you on warty?
* Amaranth wants industrial or that new one
<Amaranth> clearlook or whatever
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :yes
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: look here >> http://people.debian.org/~goedson/packages/ubuntu/
<thoreauputic> gnomebaker for warty
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: works well here
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic:"Is that a repo?
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: no, I just downloaded the .deb and di dpkg -i
<thoreauputic> *did
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: seems to instal nicely - YMMV
<Ed_Gein> I'll give it a try
<Ed_Gein> Still confused as to why it won't upgrade to hoary?
<NinDzA> i'm embaresd
<NinDzA> but ubuntu blocks root acc
<NinDzA> in installation
<NinDzA> and there is no place to set root pass
<NinDzA> what is default pass?
<thoreauputic> NinDzA: there's no root in ubuntu
<robodex> afaik it's your pass
<robodex> so if your pass is "blah" the root pass is "blah"
<thoreauputic> NinDzA: use sudo -s for a root shell
<Ed_Gein> you do everything with "sudo" or you can add root
<NinDzA> damn :)
<NinDzA> ty :)
<kzm> Hi all,
<kzm> Is there a good way to handle removable media?  Without requiring privileges?
<kzm> So that unpriv users can use usb devices etc.
<johnnybezak> can anyone here help me out with international characters?
<thoreauputic> kzm: they should be able to by default AFAIK
<thoreauputic> hmm... that was a quick visit
<kzm> whoops
<zimba-tm> thoreauputic, I'm also interested, will usb be on /dev/sda1 ?
<thoreauputic> zimba-tm: as far as I know, inserting a usb device should automagically mount it and put an icon on the desktop
<kzm> The "problem" is that there are multiple devices.  Usually, they will be partitioned (i.e. I want sda1 to mount), but sometimes, the whole device (i.e my mp3 player must be mounted as /dev/sda)
<thoreauputic> works that way here, anyway
<kzm> Hmm.. with Warty?
<thoreauputic> yes
<kzm> (Is it time to take the step to Hoary, btw?)
<zimba-tm> okay then if it doens't mount, it means it's not a usb-storage ?
<zimba-tm> I've just bought a P910i and I want to transfer the photos from it :p
<thoreauputic> *shrug* I don't know
<Ed_Gein> could someone running hoary post the relevant sections of sources.list
<kzm> Well, it doesn't mount for me.  But perhaps I'm not running nautilus (I certainly don't have any icons on the "desktop")
<kzm> Ed, isn't it just replacing warty with hoary at the right places?
<SiRrUs> Ed_Gein take a look here www.ubuntuguide.org
<zimba-tm> just to make sure, the new "udev" that's coming with kernel 2.6 creates devices dynamically isn't it ?
<SiRrUs> then change your warty to hoary
<kzm> My quite manual proceedure involves doing 'dmesg' to check what sdX got assigned, and mounting it under /mnt/tmp.  A bit cumbersome.
<maLKoc> hi..
* kzm nods to maLKoc.
<Ed_Gein> Sirus: I followed those steps to no avail. I even tried to copy there sample to no avail
<maLKoc> i have a problem.
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, everybody has problems :p
<maLKoc> :)
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: you did sudo apt-get update ?
<maLKoc> i have not mount win_c win_d and win_e
<maLKoc> my ubuntu system is from hda7
<maLKoc> hda8 swap
<maLKoc> hda1 win xp and fat32
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, what filesystem are on win_c, d, e ?
<Ed_Gein> yes
<maLKoc> hda2 my media sector fat32
<maLKoc> hda5 my media sector fat32
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :and dist-upgrade
<maLKoc> !hda2 my media sector fat32
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: error messages?
<maLKoc> wrong
<maLKoc> :)
<maLKoc> hda5 my media sector fat32(true)
<maLKoc> :)
<maLKoc> hda6 my programs fat32
<maLKoc> this hdd sectors are not mount hda7
<zimba-tm> just go in /mnt
<zimba-tm> create win_c, d, e
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :this morning none other than it doesn't install anything
<zimba-tm> edit /etc/fstab
<Ed_Gein> last night I tried and got lots of errors "couldnt' stat blah blah"
<maLKoc> already mounted
<maLKoc> but folder image x
<SiRrUs> Ed_Gein check again to ensure you have changed all the sources
<maLKoc> i don't now x
<Ed_Gein> well gnomebaker seems to have installed withou a hitch
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, add lines to your drives : /dev/hda2   /mnt/win_d   vfat  user,exec 0 0
<Ed_Gein> does it work? Keeps fingers crossed
<maLKoc> zimba-tm i don't understand
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, me neither :p
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: you might need to point it at /dev/hdc or whatever your burner is, although it detected mine here
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, so all your drives are mounted ?
<Ed_Gein> SiRrUs: I actually tried renaming sources.list and copy/paste the example on ubuntuguide.
<maLKoc> yeah but symbol x
<maLKoc> access denied!
<maLKoc> ?
<maLKoc> i can not speak english perfect
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, what do you do to have this error message ?
<maLKoc> :)
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, no prob
<Ubuntu_user> I have a dumb question
<Ubuntu_user> how to insall a *.deb package?
<maLKoc> zimba-tm: look
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: what is your first language?
<maLKoc> my username taner
<maLKoc> turkish.
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: I see
<johns_> Ubuntu_user: dpkg --install name_of_package.deb
<zimba-tm> Ubuntu_user, sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, are you using the command-line ?
<maLKoc> yes
<maLKoc> sudo -s
<thoreauputic> Ubuntu_user: normally you don't need to if you use the package manager and repositories ...
<maLKoc> root@ubuntu
<maLKoc> mkdir /media/win_c
<Ubuntu_user> thoreauputic,  yea sure, but cedega aint avaible :)
<maLKoc> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/win_c
<thoreauputic> Ubuntu_user: right
<maLKoc> but i can't connect win_c
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: are you trying to use nautilus as root? If so, don't
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, can you paste here : rafb.net/paste   ?
<jesus_> does anyone know about a good fxp client?
<maLKoc> i am using windows98 now
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, just put your console output and give me the url
<thoreauputic> jesus_ fxp?
<thoreauputic> or ftp ?
<jesus_> fxp
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, come back when you're using linux  :p
<thoreauputic> ok
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic : thanks for the suggestion on gnomebaker
<maLKoc> zimba-tm, i am connecting from cafe
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: you're welcome - working OK?
<maLKoc> :)
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :actually no :(
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: :(
<maLKoc> :(
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: what's the trouble?
<maLKoc> i like to ubuntu but i want to my media and documans
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, okay, it must be a user permission problem on the device but I'm not sure because you don't give enough informations
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic : it just hangs after I try to write to the cd
<thoreauputic> zimba-tm: perhaps if he pasted /etc/fstab in #flood ?
<maLKoc> zimba-tm thank you for help me
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: have you tried starting it from terminal to see if it shows errors?
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :wait it appears that the 3rd time may be the charm
<thoreauputic> ah
<zimba-tm> thoreauputic, he's not on his os
<zimba-tm> maLKoc, look here : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=vfat
<thoreauputic> zimba-tm: rats, yeah I forgot - sorry
<zimba-tm> :p
<maLKoc> okay.
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :Do you know offhand if gnomebaker will burn shn and flac files
<zimba-tm> thoreauputic, are you working for canonical ?
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: offheand, I haven't the foggiest idea, sorry ;)
<thoreauputic> zimba-tm: no
<Ed_Gein> its cool I read up on it
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :although it appears to have hung at 33%
<Ed_Gein> bah this is pissing me off
<Ed_Gein> ** Message: exec_thread - created child
<Ed_Gein> ** Message: exec_thread - parent created child with pid 12673
<Ed_Gein> Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x2a662)!
<Ed_Gein> Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x2a664)!
<Ed_Gein> Xlib: unexpected async reply (sequence 0x2aba7)
<zimba-tm> how could I list all graphical apps that are running ?
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: Xlib - hmm - nothing to do with cdrecord then
<maLKoc> zimba-tm, oh yes. it's okay
<maLKoc> thanks bro.
<claint> part
<linforcer> yo... anyone here know how I can edit the apps menu in hoary?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: ping
<linforcer> anyone at all?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: yo
<MacPlusG3> daniels: how's things?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: meh.  tired.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: word on that.
<daniels> you?
<linforcer> according to the GNOME help I should go to "applications-all-users:///"
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i have VGA out working on my laptop again :)
<linforcer> but nautilus says that's not a valid location
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: FWIW I get a bunch of gtk warnings with gnomebaker, but it still works...
<MacPlusG3> daniels: although, all that effort was for notihng - didn't have projector at presentation tonight :(
<daniels> MacPlusG3: nice! :) with the latest xorg package, I assume?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: ah, bugger -- I thought Evan Burge had projectors
<daniels> MacPlusG3: (like the MMC, where you guys had LA)
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic : I'm trying to convert and burn some ogg files now. It appears to be working
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i just need a few hours and my laptop is going ubuntu. currently debian sid with ubuntu xorg packages. works fine.... (the ... is /me waiting for you to scream or cry in the corner or something :)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: yeah, it had a projector, just not the cable that would let you plug it into your laptop
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: that's something, anyway
<daniels> MacPlusG3: heh :) as long as you say 'works fine'; if you don't, the usual both pieces disclaimer allows
<daniels> MacPlusG3: ah, d'oh!
<zimba-tm> linforcer, did you look at /usr/share/applications ?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: ended up going next door (where LA was) for last talk... but too late for me.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: yeah
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i thought upgrading X about an hour before a presentation was a fun thing to do :)
<daniels> heh!
<MacPlusG3> daniels: this mergedfb thing is kind of interesting.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: esp when you've got an odd shaped screen (like my widescreen laptop here)
<psr> Hi
<SiRrUs> hello
<MacPlusG3> daniels: you got a mobile back yet?
<psr> I've just upgraded from Warty to Hoary, and I'm experiencing seemingly random reboots.
<Jerub> psr: reboots are commonly caused by hardware failure.
<Jerub> psr: have you checked your logs for unusual things?
<psr> This doesn't happen under Warty.
<psr> Jerub : I don't see anything in /var/log/syslog
<Lupius> How can i check what are the numbers of my windows disk?
<Ed_Gein> look under /mnt
<daniels> MacPlusG3: yeah, same number as I had in December
<daniels> MacPlusG3: and yeah, MergedFB rocks; I'm doing it on my dual-head desktop (21" CRT and 17" LCD now)
<Lupius> Ed_Gein,  its empty ...
<Ed_Gein> hmm
<Jerub> psr: okay, so the log just 'stops' and then you see the bootup sequence?
<thoreauputic> Lupius:  type  sudo fdisk -l
<psr> yes
<thoreauputic> fdisk -l /dev/hda for example
<Lupius> thoreauputic,  10x
<NinDzA> why does xmms dont work? event sound is working
<Ed_Gein> computer>disks>filesytem>mnt is empty?
<linforcer> zimba-tm: yes all applications vare there, but if I add one there which folder will it show up in in the menu?
<psr> Jerub : So I really don't know how to go about isolating the problem.  There's no warning, The first I know is when the screens go blank and the BIOS comes up.
<Ed_Gein> NinDzA:what doesn't work? playing mp3's?
<selinium_> Hi all, for some reason my machine is not authenticating the su. How do i reset it?
<thoreauputic> NinDzA: if you are trying to play mp3 , see the Restricted Formats page on ubuntulinux.org or read http://ubuntuguide.org
<NinDzA> Ed_Gein, nothing...cd player doesnt work
<Ed_Gein> Nindza are you trying to play mp3?
<NinDzA> no
<NinDzA> audio from cd
<thoreauputic> NinDzA: you probably need to enable digital output for the cd audio plugin in xmms
<selinium_> NinDza: is your cd connected to the sound card by a small cable?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: exactly ;-)
<selinium_> Hi thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> hi
<selinium_> I am now on Hoary!
<NinDzA> selinium, i have integrated card
<thoreauputic> congrats!
<Ed_Gein> selenium how?
<selinium_> Ed_Gein: How am i on Hoary?
<thoreauputic> NinDzA: see what I said above regarding digital output
<Ed_Gein> selinium_ :yes
<selinium_> Ed_Gein: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#upgradewartytohoary :)
<Ed_Gein> selinium_ :yeah I tried that
<NinDzA> thoreauputic, where ?
<thoreauputic> NinDzA: NinDzA: you probably need to enable digital output for the cd audio plugin in xmms
<selinium_>  Ed_Gein: And it didn't work?
<BockBilbo> whats the last hoary array?
<universal> can someone tell me how to get my geforce 6800 GT fully working with glide on ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> array 6 released today?
<StoffBox-Steve> hi guys
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic : would the fact that I have something "pinned" affect upgrading to hoary?
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: if you got it wrong, yeah :)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: now just to wait for composite to be fully kick-ass working cool funky stuff.
<daniels> MacPlusG3: for it to actually be accelerated
<MacPlusG3> daniels: that's the word :)
<daniels> universal: glide?  you don't use glide for those sorts of cards, dude
<StoffBox-Steve> have a Prob :( , i compile a 2.6.8.1 kernel, but when i boot the kernel: after uncompress linux ok , booting the kernel (ok) ... , nothing normaly Starting Ubuntu shows up ... but it dont come :S , someone an idear ?
<narr> hi all
<narr> I have an installation related problem. I'm trying to get a PC connected to the internet which has a Sitecom WL-022 USB adapter
<NinDzA> mp3z are working...
<narr> the card uses a prism2 chipset which is supported in linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre25 or pre26
<selinium_> thoreauputic: you wouldn't happen to know how to reset the su?
<narr> unluckily ubuntu warty doesn't include pre26 and it doesn't compile against the kernel sources which come with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> reset root pass you mean?
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic : I just found a file named preferences in /etc/apt it contains the following.    Package: *
<Ed_Gein> pippin: release a=warty
<Ed_Gein> Pin-Priority: 600
<Ed_Gein> Package: *
<Ed_Gein> pippin: release a=hoary
<Ed_Gein> Pin-Priority: 10
<selinium_>  thoreauputic: Yes, Every time i try and use su it fails to authenticate.
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: you have hoary at a *very* low level
<thoreauputic> selinium_: use sudo
<thoreauputic> selinium_: with your user pass
<selinium_>  thoreauputic: I can use sudo, but I was wondering why I cant use su... Or is that a hoary thing?
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic: I remember making that file in order to get mplyer playing nicely with everything. should I remove it?
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i think i'm going to catch some zzz - been long few days (weeks). later dude. let's grab beer soon
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic : or change it?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: there's no root in ubuntu by default (warty or hoary)
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: I'd get rid of it, yes
<daniels> MacPlusG3: indeed.  is this weekend good for you?  if so, we should go belgian on saturday or sunday afternoon
<Ed_Gein> ok
<selinium_>  thoreauputic: ? Strange, I could use the su in warty! No worries :)
<thoreauputic> assuming you have the hoary mplayer installed, it should work ok with the hoary update
<Ed_Gein> if this goes haywire can I reverrt back to warty with apt-get?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: you can set a root pass with sudo passwd root - but it isn't recommended
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: not really
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: at least not without 1337 5k1llz ;-)
<Jerub> Ed_Gein: sure. back up your system.
<psr> I've just done an update, and I've got new apmd and xserver-xorg among other things.  I'll reboot and see if that changes anything
<thoreauputic> Jerub: but that's not apt-get :)
<selinium_>  thoreauputic: Thanks for the advice! You are the best! (probably why everyone is asking you questions!)
<thoreauputic> selinium_: heh - I'm just a user like most others in here : intermediate at best
<djmt> I have a question, a newbie question. When in a README file it says "Run ./configure" how do you do that?
<thoreauputic> but thanks for the compliment :)
<Jerub> djmt: ./configure
<djmt> In the terminal? It doesn't work...
<Jerub> djmt: open a terminal, go to the correct directory, and type ./configure<enter>
<Ed_Gein> damn
<kzm> djmt: there should exist a shell script named "configure".  The ./ just makes sure you don't run any other program named "configure" in your path.
<selinium_>  thoreauputic: credit where its due! :)
<Jerub> djmt: what? does it sit on the couch all day? refuse to get a job?
<djmt> It sits there and plays Nintendo games all day!!
<djmt> Yes! Nintendo!
<Jerub> I have a gamecube too
<selinium_> With Nautilus.. how do you put a launcher on the tool bar in hoary:?
<Ed_Gein> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Ed_Gein> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Ed_Gein> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Ed_Gein> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<Ed_Gein> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Ed_Gein> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ed_Gein> wtf?
<selinium_> Run apt-get again!
<psr> OK, so that hasn't fixed it, it restarted again during bootup.
<Ed_Gein> I've run apt-get update 3 times
<selinium_> Ok you must have duplicates in your sources.list
<djmt> Anyway, I'm trying to turn on the GUI for MPlayer... and I'm wondering if I have to run 'configure' before it compiles.
<psr> The last message I saw was something about loading ACPI modules.  Could that cause spontaneous reboots?
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: umm... what's with the upper cse P in Packages?
<kzm> btw, is it a good idea to choose dist-upgrade to be default in synaptic?
<BiGBuG> hi everyone!
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: that doesn't even look like a proper source url
<BiGBuG> is there someone that can help me to configure my asus a2826 notebook wirless card?
<SiRrUs> not the one in ubuntuguide anyway ;)
<djmt> BiGBuG: Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :beats the hell out of me
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: BTW for future reference please don't paste in the channel
<Ed_Gein> I didn't put it there
<BiGBuG> dmjt: :( it seems that
<Ed_Gein> sorry
<BiGBuG> dmjt: there aren't drivers for wireless
<SiRrUs> Ed_Gein try www.ubuntuguide.org and follow the directions
<djmt> Big: You should at least have Windows drivers for Wireless..
<Ed_Gein> SiRrUs :thanks, I'll try that again
<BiGBuG> dmjt: I have CD driver of my notebook, but driver are compressed
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: I think your sources.list is fubar
<BiGBuG> dmjt: and no .inf is disposable...
<djmt> Have you looked online?
<selinium_> Ed_Gein: you can have my sources.list
<Ed_Gein> I'm going to rename tsource.list again and creat a new file with the text from ubuntuguide
<BiGBuG> yes, on asus site, but links to drivers are broken
<selinium_> Ed_Gein: That will work!
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: I wonder if your pinning adventure has wrecked your apt configuration somehow?
<Ed_Gein> thoreauputic :It might have.But I just followed the directions found on the wiki/forums
<thoreauputic> Ed_Gein: no doubt - but it's easy to miss something: for instance when I first installed I thought I had uncommented universe but on closer inspection found I'd missed some other lines: result was "uninstallable packages"
<thoreauputic> Once corrected all was well
<no0tic> hi
<selinium_> HI
<no0tic> I've a problem sharing cups printers within my LAN (server & client both running ubuntu hoary)
<no0tic> from clients I can't access the server
<thoreauputic> gotta go - good night all !
<Ed_Gein> selinium_ : are you still around
<djmt> Synaptic doesn't install a GUI MPlayer, right?
<Ed_Gein> djmt: you have to choose the gui for mplayer
<Ed_Gein> anyone running hoary?
<eruin> any of you know a nice way to move my /home to a different partition ?
<djmt> Ed: gmplayer says it was compiled without GUI options..
<Jerub> eruin: log out of everything, control-alt-f2, log in, sudo cp -a /home /newpartition/ ; sudo mv /home/ /home-old ; sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /home
<langela> hi
<Ed_Gein> this is screwed
<membreya-aWay> Jerub: but does that automount as home each time ? I suppose you would just add it to fstab?
<langela> well, i don't speak english but i'm gonna try to explain me
<Jerub> membreya-aWay: yes, well, editing fstab is also necessery.
<Jerub> those were just the steps to gettings home in the right place.
<eruin> Jerub: that easy? thanks
<eruin> :)
<eruin> I've got my fstab set up, I was just wondering if any special trickery was needed to actually move the data
<langela> after i install ubutu, y install with synaptic kde, but now the sound doesn't work, the output is: "error while initializing the sound driver
<langela> device:default can't be opened for playback(device or resource busy)
<langela> the sound server will continue,using the null output device"
<langela> cat anybody help me???? please!!!
<evarlast> langela: warty or hoary?
<langela> warty
<evarlast> langela: you type very good english.
<evarlast> langela: what kind of sound chip?  Do you know?
<langela> thanks!!
<Jerub> eruin: cp -a preserves permissions
<langela> no, i don't know!
<langela> in fact, the sound works before i'd install kde
<langela> later, it doesn't work
<Ed_Gein> anyone here running hoary?
<evarlast> langela: AH!  must be kde's arts conflicting with some other sound system.  In the KDE Control Center, under Sound, uncheck the "Sound Server" option
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: I run haory.  Why?
<Ed_Gein> evarlast : would you mind checking my souces.list in #ed
<d> hi!
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: sure, paste away
<Ed_Gein> done
<isakn> Tell me, what is it that is so fantastic about this distribution? does it have any really good things, like extreme stability, a package system like debian or what? :)
<langela> evarlast : and then what???
<evarlast> langela: try again?
<d> I installed Hoary Array3 and now my XP partition won't boot, despite still being readable under Linux- any ideas?
<langela> well, actually i'm not at home now, but i'm taking note what you said!!
<isakn> have you perhaps done something to your boot loader?
<isakn> or the bootloader file? (i cant remember the name of that - a long time since i've used linux :()
<d> isakn: grub seems to be setup correctly
<isakn> Hmm.. i almost can't help you, but when you boot up does it show a screen where you can choose or something?
<langela> so, uncheck the sound server, and it works???
<d> isakn: yes, I can boot into Linux OK from grub, but XP doesn't get anywhere
<isakn> ela) so, uncheck the sound server, and it works???
<isakn> (15:03:29) (d) isakn: yes, I can boot into Linux OK from grub, but XP doesn't get anywhere
<isakn> bah, im sorry - 2sek
<isakn> i dont know if http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ can help you :)
<tweek> hi
<isakn> hi, tweek.
<isakn> :)
<tweek> :)
<d> So nobody else in here had Array3 mess up their Windows partition?
<langela> but, the sound in the konsole works normally, the others not!
<tweek> do i jsut do format /dev/hda/ to format? o.0
<Ed_Gein> isakn: how are your hd set up
<Ed_Gein> I'm sorry
<isakn> oh, alright :)
<Ed_Gein> D:how are your hd set up
<evarlast> tweek: no.  fdisk & mkfs
<isakn> a couple of partitions - but im on xp, i dont have linux at this time :(
<tweek> thanks evarlast
<d> ed: hda1=XP, hda2=Linux root, hdb1=/home
<Ed_Gein> I'll never understand why people don't use seperate hd for dual booting
<d> hda3=swap
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: because it is really not necessary if you know what you are doing.
<Ed_Gein> I know
<Ed_Gein> but it seems so much cleaner to me
<d> ed: I don't have any room for a 3rd HD
<eruin> can anyone tell me what drwxrwsr-x is in chmod-terms?
<d> Can't afford one anyway
<tweek> i keep geting "unable to open /dev/hda"
<langela> evarlast : thanks for the help!
<d> I really think this will be something I'd have to do under Windows, maybe from the XP recovery mode, booting off the install CD.
<aristocrat> my fellow ubuntu men, could some one pass me a mkinitrd script which modifies the initrd ;)
<evarlast> eruin: the chmod man page tells you in detail that the d means directory, the first rwx means read, write, execute, for the owner of teh file, teh second rwx means teh same for the group owner of the file, and the r-x means read, execute for all others.
<Jerub> hmm.
<evarlast> d: what is the problem?  so far you have just said array3 gives you problems
<d> evarlast: After installing array3, grub doesn't boot XP
<evarlast> d: but it boots linux?
<langela> bye
<langela> \q
<evarlast> langela: you are welcome, good bye
<d> evar: yes, and I can still read the XP partition undr Linux
<d> evar: The grub menu.lst is setup correctly, thats not the problem
<evarlast> d: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar enough with grub to help.  I'm actually using lilo w/ubuntu right now, because grub doesn't like my 3ware card.
<Ed_Gein> After upadating to hoary is it nescesary to add the restricted formats repo to sources.list
<eruin> if you want restricted formats
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: it is not NECESSARY, but it is also no harm.
<eyequeue> only if you want what is in there
<Ed_Gein> lol at my spelling
<Ed_Gein> I knew it looked wrong
<d> OK, I'm thinking of booting off the XP install CD and running the 'fixmbr' prog, which MIGHT sort it out, but then what do I do under Linux to re-install grub?
<evarlast> lol, I didn't even notice. I was just trying to stress necessary as if I were using it in speech.
<Ed_Gein> lol
* Odin2347 dances with glee
<Ed_Gein> where's spellcheck when I need it
<Odin2347> i feel running outside and singing
<Odin2347> i feel like*
<Ed_Gein> why so happy?
<Odin2347> i just wiped windows and installed ubuntu and...MY WIRELESS CARD ACTUALLY WORKS!
<Ed_Gein> lol
<Ed_Gein> congrats
<Odin2347> its currently downloading and updating all the apps
<isakn> omg, i would like to run out and scream with you Odin2347 :D
<Odin2347> hehe
<Ed_Gein> if it wasn't for splinter cell windows would be gone from my life
<Odin2347> ubuntu is about the 10th distro ive tried too
<isakn> i couldnt make my wireless work at the time i had linux
<Odin2347> i think splinter cell works with cedega
<isakn> ive never tried it, but it seems as if it's all booming up right at this time? or am i wrong?
<Ed_Gein> ubuntu really is a dream
<isakn> but cedega costs money
<Odin2347> eh
<Odin2347> only $5 a month
<Odin2347> so have to buy 3 months
<Odin2347> so you spend $15
<Ed_Gein> last time I checked splinter cell didn't work
<Odin2347> download it
<Odin2347> and keep it
<isakn> alright alright, its not many money, but im under 18 so i dont have a creditcard yet :(
<Odin2347> ill check
<Ed_Gein> I paid the 15 after reading that farcry worked
<Ed_Gein> what a joke
<Chipzz> isakn: have you bothered trying wine proper?
<Jerub> emulation sucks :(
<Jerub> buy an xbox and a tv tuner card.
<Chipzz> Jerub: like hell it doesn't
<Ed_Gein> on my 3000+ 1gb ram and 6800gt oc I was getting like 5 frames asecond
<Jerub> Chipzz: was that a sarcastic double negative?
<Chipzz> isakn: for some games wine proper even works better than winex
<Odin2347> LOL
<Odin2347> 5 frames a second on that?!
<Odin2347> i get like 20 on my FX5200
<Chipzz> Jerub: no, it was a sarcastic negative :P
<Ed_Gein> it was pretty much unplayable
<Odin2347> :/
<isakn> Chipzz yes, i have tried wine
<isakn> very much indeed
<daniels> guys, can we please not have long discussions about slagging off wine/winex/crossover in here?  there are plenty of wine channels
<eyequeue> thanks
<Jerub> Chipzz: even so, please rephrase, I don't actually know what you mean.
<isakn> daniels what do you want to discuss then?
<Chipzz> Jerub: emulation sure as hell does NOT suck
<Odin2347> you should just buy native linux games
<isakn> nobodys asking about problems right now.
<eyequeue> isakn:  ubuntu would be okay with me :)
<Odin2347> UT2004 on linux is great
<Chipzz> it's just hard to get right
<daniels> isakn: leave it open for support.  having the channel flooded with random 'transgaming sux, i hate it' discourages people who would otherwise ask support questions.
<psr> Hi, does anyone know anything about Grub?  My config seems to have got messed up when I updated Hoary, and now I can't get back into Warty.
<Jerub> Chipzz: I've never had anything but troubles.
<Ed_Gein> ut2k4 is great on linux
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> so is doom 3
<daniels> isakn: psr's problem for once
<daniels> s/once/one/
<Jerub> Chipzz: and I finished starcraft:broodwar under linux, played fallout2 most of the way through, run acrobat for windows under linux, etc.
<Chipzz> Jerub: I guess it depends on the apps you try
<Ed_Gein> I never got sound working on doom3
<Odin2347> :/
<daniels> psr: so you have warty and hoary dual-booting, or?
<Jerub> Chipzz: i've *always* spend *days* setting up shit.
<isakn> daniels i see your point :)
<Jerub> and it never works as easily as you want it to.
<isakn> Jerub: Odin2347 and so on - #cedega :)
<eyequeue> isakn:  if you really want to help with something, you could get my sound working finally, heh
<theine> Jerub: like what?
<psr> daniels : Yes.  I wanted to switch to Hoary, but I'm suffering random reboots, so I'd like to switch back to Hoary, only now all the entries in my boot menu point at Hoary.  Its like a bad dream I can't wake up from :-)
<isakn> eyequeue whats up with it?
<Lupius> Why i cant mount my 2nd windows drive?
<eyequeue> isakn:  no clue, it's never worked, and not on the list of laptops on the wiki
<psr> daniels : switch back to Warty even.
<isakn> psr i didnt understand that, you tried switching to Hoary, but you suffered random reboots and wanted to switch back?
<isakn> oh, alright :d
<CarlK> where are some docs about hoary-install-i386/install/netboot
<isakn> whats the name of it eyequeue?
<eyequeue> isakn:  it's probably not a simple fix, so if you don't have time now, that's fine btw
<Ubuntian> i missed some lines: splinter cell works on linux?
<eyequeue> isakn:  name of the laptop?
<theine> Lupius: how did you try to mount it?
<daniels> psr: press Esc when the GRUB menu comes up (or hides), press e once, then down, then e again.  in the line that comes up, change root=/dev/hdaX to whatever your Warty root partition is, then run sudo update-grub, once you're in the Warty system.
<isakn> or the soundcard
<evarlast> isakn: what kernel version/build are you using.  I've heard some rather unstable ones were put out in hoary.
<isakn> i would like to try helping somebody for once :D
<Ed_Gein> Ubuntian : it didn't the last time I checked
<psr> daniels : Thanks.
<isakn> evarlast no linux atm, im downloading ubuntu right now, though
<eyequeue> isakn:  it's a  gateway 4530gz
<CarlK> eyequeue - here are some tips: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<isakn> alright
<Lupius> theine, normlay... i gust checked out that i have forget to make the /media/windows1 dir :)
<CarlK> but that page needs lots of help
<daniels> psr: no worries, good luck
<isakn> i've just heard alot about ubuntu in these times, and i though it would be interesting to try :)
<psr> eyB
<isakn> its along time since ive had linux - i really miss playing around with something in the terminal :):)))))
<Ed_Gein> isakn:give it a try
<isakn> does it have any special good things?
<Ed_Gein> I've tried dozens of distros and this is the best by far
<isakn> alright
<Ed_Gein> apt-get
<isakn> alright - i know that one :)
<Ed_Gein> painless install
<Ubuntian> it's a lot better that mandrake that's for sure
<evarlast> its debian based, but up to date and provides a refined user experience in comparison to debian and most other distro
<Ed_Gein> the people are pleasant
<Ed_Gein> although that will change as it grows
<Ed_Gein> :(
<evarlast> I wouldn't say it is a lot better than MDK.  It is certainly better than MDK if you prefer a gnome desktop.
<CarlK> isakn - Ubuntu is very good at detecting hardware
<Chipzz> evarlast: how does debian not provide a refined user experience?
<Ubuntian> i had gnome on MDK
<Jerub> Chipzz: ubuntu babys you more
<eyequeue> isakn:  0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<isakn> it really sounds good :).. i've had fedora along time ago, and some other small distros - but then i just gave up, when i got wireless internet :(
<CarlK> so no one knows what this netboot/ dir is for?
<Ubuntian> installing the nvidia drivers in MDK is not for the beginners
<welly> Hello guys, does anyone know of an application or patch or other that'll let you hide the boot up sequence under an image?
<Ubuntian> it took me 3 minutes in Ubuntu
<theine> isakn: which wireless card do you have?
<djmt> IS there such a thing as 'unmake'? :P
<Chipzz> evarlast: once you got debian set up, it's as easy as ubuntu ;)
<Chipzz> Ubuntu is just easier to install :)
<welly> found one - bootsplash
<evarlast> Chipzz: Debian does very little to make things easy to use.  Debian says: edit this config file using your favorite editor.  And debian seems to think this is fine.  Other distributions try to provide tools to make common tasks easy.
<eyequeue> djmt:  make clean perhaps?
<Chipzz> evarlast: which is mostly one-time things
<isakn> theine arh.. i really cant remember, but i just drilled a hole in my wall so there can go a netcable through it - it's very annoying with the wireless cause it was very unstable at times too..
<evarlast> Chipzz: debian is an excellent distribution.  I've run it on a single server since 1998
<theine> isakn: oh i see
<Chipzz> though I must admit that the network administration thing is nice
<CarlK> isakn  - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Chipzz> evarlast: I have used it on my desktop for over 2 years
<Ed_Gein> ruhroh, something just failed onmy upgrade
<CarlK> another page that is very incomplete
<Ed_Gein> execution scheduler?
<djmt> I'm trying to view Xvid movies in fullscreen. Any suggestions?
<Jerub> djmt: 'xine'
<Chipzz> evarlast: ubuntu among other things does install some packages that are also in debian but that don't get installed by default
<Jerub> djmt: 'f' for fullscreen
<Ed_Gein> mplayer
<theine> Chipzz: Actually I'm quite sure that any of the Ubuntu developers will agree with you that Debian is an excellent distribution...
<djmt> Jerub: f in xine?
<Jerub> djmt: yes.
<isakn> eyequeue hmm.. i cant seem to find anythinig about it, unfortunatelyt :(
<Chipzz> Ubuntu is in some ways more polished then debian, especially the admin applications
<Ubuntian> well that's why they based ubuntu on it
<eyequeue> isakn:  thanks anyway mate
<aljo^> hy
<Chipzz> and Ubuntu has more recent gnome packages :)
<djmt> Jerub: Thanks, I'll try that. mplayer is giving me all sorts of problems.
<evarlast> Chipzz: I understand.  I'm glad we agree.
<aljo^> any1 know how to add parameters to sh call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<aljo^> ?
<isakn> i tried the ALSA webpage, and some google - but it seems it isnt supported by alsa yet i think.
<aljo^> i need to add this export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0
<isakn> CarlK i think its there, the Netgear WG511 - its not supported out of the box, but it should work :)
<Chipzz> but debian can be quite polished if you want it too ;)
<Chipzz> it's just more effort :)
<membreya-aWay> anyone know why I'm getting the following error when I
<membreya-aWay> m trying to compile something:
<membreya-aWay> lavpipe.c: In function `close_segment_inputs':
<membreya-aWay> lavpipe.c:585: error: label at end of compound statement
<evarlast> Chipzz: i.e. you have to polish debian yourself, but it provides nice tools to polish it with.
<Chipzz> and debian and ubuntu benefit _mutually_ :)
<thenuke> Chipzz: yup, ubuntu is just polished by default a bit :)
<evarlast> Chipzz: I dunno, do you think debian will ever get Xorg?  ;)
<Ubuntian> for linux to conquer windows users it must be idiotproof, Ubuntu manages that
<Chipzz> evarlast: yes, after sarge
<Ed_Gein> couple years
<Chipzz> evarlast: you should remember debian has a different scope from Ubuntu
<CarlK> isakn - one of my cards was listed as "yes/no" or something, and the hoary install set it up perfectly
<aljo^> anybody knows?
<isakn> thats nice!
<aljo^> i need to add: export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0, to sh call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<Chipzz> debian is just more focussed on stability IMHO
<aljo^> how can i add this?
<evarlast> Chipzz: that is exactly what I am remembering and stating.
<Chipzz> debian also runs on a lot more architectures than ubuntu
<Toadstool> hi
<Chipzz> that's luggage it drags along
<Ed_Gein> after upgrading to hoary do I need to configure anything for x.org
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: does your X work?  if yes, then no, else yes.
<aljo^> how can i add export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0 to sh call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<isakn> eyequeue http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=.&chip=440MX%2C+i810%2C+i810%2C+i810E%2C+i820%2C+i820&module=intel8x0#Inst - there as install instruction for some other intel cards, but im not sure its working for you
<Ed_Gein> evarlast : it hasn't finished yet. I was just trying to cover nay bases before the time comes
<isakn> but what harm can it do to try :)?
<Chipzz> but when I install debian I always just install the base system, and then pull in additional packages manually with apt-get install :P
<Odin2347> ahh i need help
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: mine migrate itself.
<Ubuntian> apt-get doesn't work in other distros outside Debian/Ubuntu?
<Toadstool> i'd like to test trac with my ubuntu before installing it on my svn server but the python2.3-subversion package is yet not available under Hoary. Is there any chance that it'll be released one day ?
<Ubuntian> does it?
<CarlK> apt-get works undr RH
<Odin2347> my wireless card is working the drivers are loaded after i installed it it updated all the packages but i cant browse the web?!!?!
<evarlast> Ubuntian: its not the default/prefered package system in other distro's, except fink on OSX
<aljo^> can anybody help?
<Ed_Gein> Ubuntian :there's slapt-get for slack and I think a version for mandrake as well
<aljo^> how can i add export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0 to sh call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<Ubuntian> k
<CarlK> Odin2347 - is your card on this page: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Ed_Gein> Mail
<Odin2347> yes it is
<CarlK> good start.. which one?
<Odin2347> dlink g520
<piratePenguin> umm.. In my infinite wisdom, I removed my root password string from /etc/shaddow and replaced it with a space, hoping that root would have ' ' as a password (just so a friend can use the pc.. he wouldn't be online or fcuk anything up)... anyhow, once I logged out as root I can't log back in.. I kinda disabled sudo aswell so how am I gonna fix this up? (If I could edit /etc/passwd I could replace roots 'x' with a ' ', I know that now)
<Ed_Gein> rebuiling the database this may take some time
<Ed_Gein> time for some coffee
<CarlK> Odin2347 - for kicks, open a term and do dmesg|less
<Odin2347> eh what does that do
<CarlK> look for where the drivers get loaded - my dlink 650 had some funny stuff
<Odin2347> okk
<Odin2347> during the install it wasnt able to automatically configure DCHP
<Ed_Gein> I hope that saying yes to all of htese questions isn't going to hose my system
<Odin2347> DHCP***
<Ubuntian> what does it take for a software that works only on windows to work on linux? the sourcecode and then compile? or..?
<CarlK> Ubuntian - check out wine
<Toadstool> piratePenguin: do you have a Knoppix cd somewhere ? If so reboot with knoppix mount your root disk then chroot to it and use passwd as if you were logged as root under your ubuntu
<aljo^> can anybody help me?
<aljo^> please
<Ubuntian> i've heard wine has many flaws
<Ed_Gein> should I be worried about this?
<Ed_Gein> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `(??????-?,???????)' for schema (/schemas/apps/gnome-terminal/global/active_encodings)
<bzbb> Ubuntian, if you drink too much, you fall over
<piratePenguin> (Toadstool): all I have is the ubuntu live cd.. would that work?
<CarlK> Ubuntian - it does, but it works pretty good for some
<Ubuntian> let's say i have the sourcecode, can i make it work on linux for sure?
<Toadstool> piratePenguin: yes i suppose it will as far as you can run a linux system with root privelegies it should work
<piratePenguin> (Toadstool): k, thanks
<Ubuntian> nobody?
<CarlK> Ubuntian - if you have all the libaries, yes
<evarlast> Ubuntian: sourcecode to waht?  any program?  sure, you may have to rewrite 99.999% of it, but you can make it work.
<Odin2347> CarlK: i get IRQ1-->1 IRQ2 -> 2 etc etc..
<aljo^> how can i add export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0 to sh call.of.duty_1.5-english.run
<CarlK> hmm, I spoke too fast.... - you need the libaries for the OS you are compiling for (right?)
<aljo^> ?!
<membreya> does anyone here know the command convert and where I can get it ?
<Toadstool> please help ! does anybody know if the python2.3-subversion package is up to be released soon for Hoary ?
<membreya> it's used for resizing images
<CarlK> membreya - I do...
<CarlK> membreya image-magick
<piratePenguin> I have a computer here with only one IDE bus on the mobo.. and I have an IDE cable with 2 port things for my cdrom + harddrive... anyhow, does my harddrive *have* to be master and the cdrom slave in order to boot (ie, not get a kernel panic)
<membreya> aaah awesome, thanks CarlK :)
<CarlK> ;)
<HcE> piratePenguin: no
<HcE> piratePenguin: I have my harddrive as hdc and a CD-ROM as hda
<membreya> just trying to set everything up for avidemux :) ....gawd.. I think I'm going to have to create a new panel..my top one is almost full of shortcuts :|
<HcE> <-- sata
<piratePenguin> (HcE): hmm.. I guess I better try it again ... thanks
<HcE> piratePenguin: check that grub is correct before you try to reboot :)
<piratePenguin> (HcE): should it work for IDE too?
<piratePenguin> (HcE): oh yea, heh, thanks
<HcE> yes
<membreya> HcE: you can always edit grub at boot :P
<evarlast> piratePenguin: how old of a computer?  many old IDE CDROM drives did not like to be master w/ a slave HD on the same channel
<Odin2347> when i type dmesg|less is this right IRQ1-->1 IRQ2--->2 etc etc
<HcE> membreya: of course, but it's better to get it right the first time
<piratePenguin> it's not too old.. it's an IQON pc... a tiny yoke
<membreya> :)
<piratePenguin> one a thse small pc's
<CarlK> Odin2347 - here is the funny text I thought you mignt find: "acx100: It looks like you've been coaxed into buying a wireless network card that uses the mysterious ACX100/ACX111 chip from Texas Instruments.
<CarlK> "
<membreya> subliminal messages in dmesg CarlK :P
<Odin2347> lol
<membreya> hoary works perfectly with my ACX111 chipset'd card :)
<Odin2347> my router doesnt show me as connected
<CarlK> mine too
<Odin2347> only my brothers windows px
<Odin2347> pc*
<Odin2347> the light on the back of the wireless card is lit
<Odin2347> its shown under device manager
<Odin2347> and the drivers are loaded
<Odin2347> wlan ath_pci and ath_hal
<membreya> god...so many updates going thru, downloaded 100mb this morning...another 15mb now
<Odin2347> but i cant browse the web
<CarlK> Odin2347 - you are very close... im doing 4 other things, so im pretty distracted
<Odin2347> :/
<Odin2347> ok
<Toadstool> :'( last attempt : does anybody know if the python2.3-subversion package will be released soon for Hoary ?
<CarlK> like trying to fiugre out how to install from an FTP/web/lanthing server
<membreya> image magick is taking forever to compile :|
<CarlK> membreya - there should be a apt-get package for it
<membreya> finally..a program that's compiled from go to woah without erroring out
<membreya> don't tell me that now CarlK :P
<Odin2347> im getting tempted to install windows again
<Odin2347> 2 weeks and 11 distros and still no wireless
<Odin2347> with an atheros card that shows up as "working out of the box" on every distros hardware database
<mlambie> is there any way i can increase the size each button takes on the bottom panel? they're tiny, width wise (in hoary)
<membreya> Odin2347: what distro of ubuntu are you using?
<Toadstool> Odin2347: have you tried ndiswrapper with your win drivers ?
<membreya> mlambie
<membreya> right click on the notification panel
<membreya> between your icons
<membreya> and your show desktop button
<membreya> go to preferences
<mjr> Odin2347, do you have the linux-restricted-modules package corresponding to your kernel?
<membreya> and change minimum width
<mjr> (or what was the name, something like that anyway)
<mlambie> membreya, ahh, thanks
<theine> membreya: it's in both warty and hoary and it's called imagemagick...
<membreya> theine: just finished compiling and installing :)
<membreya> hey I'm running a 64bit version of hoary.. I like things to be painful
<theine> membreya: well, if you prefer to not have your software installation tracked by a package manager...
<membreya> theine: getting a 200gb SATA drive..trying to decide if I should wipe my existing 120gb and just start all over :)
<membreya> have the 200gb as a downloads drive
<membreya> 120gb as system
<theine> You should really look into apt-get/synaptic if you haven't done so already -- it's great
<membreya> thankfully I always have make uninstall to fall back on :)
<theine> sure, but still
<membreya> I know I should be using synaptic..but I've been playing with my system all night..head's a bit fried
<membreya> but thankfully I've got transcoding all working with a pretty gui...windows no longer has a lifeline / get out of jail free card
<Odin2347> mjr i have no idea
<mjr> Odin2347, well, the atheros driver is in there, so check
<daejavu> how can i add programmes to run in the startup ?  and how can i control services that run in the begingin ?
<membreya> daejavu: if you're referring to gnome, go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<Odin2347> mjr how do i check
<mlambie> did anyone else find their fonts were really blurry when they upgraded to hoary?
<daejavu> membreya: roger lemme check
<mlambie> I seem to have two different drivers loaded for my network card: e100 and eepro100. this doesn't seem right? I'm getting poor throughput on the interface. both are loaded by mii
<da_bon_bon> please HELP mw!
<da_bon_bon> my apt speed is pathetic - 2kbps - 3kbps!
<da_bon_bon> wat do i do ?
<mjr> Odin2347, from synaptic
<mjr> Odin2347, look for packages with restricted in the name
<mjr> going now
<membreya> da_bon_bon: how are your other speeds?
<membreya> remembering a big update went thru
<da_bon_bon> membreya: all others are fast.
<da_bon_bon> usually i used to get 12kbps to 13kbps on apt
<da_bon_bon> but now no! from some 7days
<membreya> i cry cos I only get 100kb/s on apt :(
<da_bon_bon> better than 2kbps!
<tritium> mlambie, maybe you don't like font anti-aliasing
<da_bon_bon> membreya: which mirror do u use ?
<membreya> erm ....all of them ? :) I use all mirrors listed on ubuntuguide
<membreya> plus I have a marillat repo bookmarked in firefox cos it has lots of amd64 builds
<da_bon_bon> membreya: how do i setup apt to use mirrors ?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: edit your etc/apt/sources.list
<da_bon_bon> membreya: and add what ? can u post your sources.list on www.pastebin.com ?
* Odin2347 cries
<membreya> da_bon_bon: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<isakn> would 10gb room be enough for Ubuntu? Plus stuff like programs, etc. :)?
<esher> are there a port of new kvirc 3.2.x for ubuntu outhere ?
<daejavu> membreya: thanks dude .,... it works ! =)
<da_bon_bon> membreya: i asked mirrors, not repos!
<membreya> sorry da_bon_bon :) I just have the most repo's available
<membreya> daejavu: np
<da_bon_bon> membreya: and which /mirror/ do u use ?
<LinuxJones> isakn, yeah 10 gig is fine
<LinuxJones> isakn, really it depends on how much space you need for your personal files
<Odin2347> can anyone
<Laibsch> Hi, I just downloaded and burned ubuntu live CD. Now that I popped it in to try it out, it gives me a grub boot prompt.  hmm.  Doesn't appear to be so friendly for trying out ubuntu.  What do I need to type to fire things up?
<Odin2347> help me with my wireless
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, what kind of card do you have ?
<Odin2347> dlink g520
<membreya> da_bon_bon: I will post on the mailing list and see if I can get you an answer :)
<plx> i think you will need ndis-wrapper drivers for this one
<Odin2347> why?!
<Odin2347> it should work "out of the box"
<Odin2347> according to the hardware databse
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, your card whould be working out of the box according to this >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, err *should*
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, are you running hoary or warty ?
<Buggz> I ned some help creating a route through my linux-based server, I've had a friend working on it for some time, but he couldn't make it work correctly.  My server has two network cards, where the one is connected to the outside world, and the other to my home computer.  The server gets an ip through the areas dhcp-server, and my home computer through the servers own dhcp-server.
<da_bon_bon> membreya: thanks
<Odin2347> warty
<Odin2347> just installed it
<Odin2347> it detected the card and network but couldnt auto detect dhcp
<Odin2347> so i had to enter the info manually
<evarlast> Buggz: did you try rusty's reliable guide?
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, ok so the card is detected ok but dhcp is not working ?
<Slaven> Where can I ask Cedega questions?
<Buggz> evarlast, where do I find it?
<HcE> when compiling a kernel with initrd, should I have cramfs as a module or built-in?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive/view?searchterm=mirrors , which mirror do u use ?
<membreya> hmmmm when I get my 200gb SATA drive, I'm going to move my downloads and vids to it ...and clear my 120gb SATA so it's all for linux system files...is there any way to increase the existing partitions or will I need to reformate
<evarlast> Buggz: netfilter.org - google for rusty's guide site:netfilter.org
<Slaven> membreya: parted
<membreya> Slaven: parted will let me resize the partitions? :)
<Buggz> okeydokey
<Slaven> membreya: Yes.
<Odin2347> LinuxJones: yes
<Slaven> parted /dev/hdxx resize [start]  [stop] 
<membreya> oh ...maybe I should use the aussie mirror da_bon_bon :)
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, what kind or router do you have ?
<universal> are there anyone who can tell me if their Steam counterstrike is woking without any problems?
<jesus_> how do i run a .jar file?
<Odin2347> dlink
<membreya> jesus_: with java
<Odin2347> di624
<universal> are there anyone who can tell me if their Steam counterstrike is woking without any problems?
<universal> with point3play
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, there outta be some web-browser based config utility to setup your router to allow connections from your wireless nic card
<universal> with point2play
<Odin2347> i know
<Odin2347> im in it now
<Odin2347> WEP is disabled
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, I am sure it's just some stupid checkbox :D
<Odin2347> hmm
<Odin2347> waht could it be :?
<Odin2347> what*
<da_bon_bon> membreya: maybe. but u use the normal archive.ubuntu.com mirror ?
<jesus_> membreya:  does java come with ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> jesus_: no.
<Laibsch> It looks like I was offline for a couple of minutes.  So in case anyone replied, sorry I missed it.  Can you answer again?  Sorry to bother you.
<Laibsch> Hi, I just downloaded and burned ubuntu live CD. Now that I popped it in to try it out, it gives me a grub boot prompt.  hmm.  Doesn't appear to be so friendly for trying out ubuntu.  What do I need to type to fire things up?
<da_bon_bon> jesus_: it can be installed though
* Odin2347 slams his ehad against the wall
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, if you are using a static ip address you will probably have to set your router up to assign the same ip to the wireless nic that you have setup in the ubuntu network settings. Again dhcp usually works great most of the time :)
<membreya> jesus_: nope, you gotta install it
<da_bon_bon> Odin2347: head? :)
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> no ehad
<Odin2347> lol
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, another nic might already have that ip address assigned maybe ?
<universal> ..someone who have point2play?
<Odin2347> !!!
<Odin2347> i think thats it!
<Odin2347> yea
<Odin2347> i just checked
<Odin2347> same ip as my brothers computer
<Odin2347> :/
<apokryphos> heh
<Odin2347> what should i change it to?
<Buggz> evarlast, I didn't find too much on routing
<apokryphos> Odin2347: something like 10.0.0.50
<evarlast> Buggz: eth0 outside, eth1 inside?
<Buggz> other way around
<Odin2347> Starting IP Address 	192 . 168 . 0 .
<Odin2347> Ending IP Address 	192 . 168 . 0 .
<Odin2347> what does that mean
<Odin2347> its in my router configuration tool..
<Odin2347> it goes from 100 to 199
<da_bon_bon> Odin2347: your problem is ?
<Odin2347> wireless card not working
<Odin2347> i had to manually configure it
<Odin2347> and i gave myself the same ip address as my brother
<apokryphos> You can set a static IP from editing the /etc/network/interfaces
<apokryphos> at least, that's how I was shown to do it
<encKe`> morning everyone
<encKe`> im have an issue with my Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, what is your netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<evarlast> Buggz: perfect:  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -i eth1 -j SNAT --to-source <yourpublicip>
<da_bon_bon> encKe`: evening
<encKe`> my nic wont disable
<encKe`> sry....enable
<membreya> da_bon_bon: just changed to aussie mirror..will let you know the speed :)
<da_bon_bon> membreya: sure
<Buggz> I want my server to route the internet connection gotten through eth1 to eth0, so that I can connect to the net with my home computer, too
<encKe`> i tried to swith to dhcp and now wont accept dhcp or static
<Odin2347> LinuxJones yes
<membreya> da_bon_bon: ...getting 500kbs :D
<da_bon_bon> takes fucking 3mins. to get 3mb !!
<da_bon_bon> membreya: which mirror ? tell me fast
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, is there a "reset to defaults" checkbox to reset to factory defaults on your router?
<Odin2347> yea
<funky_burma> yo?
<Odin2347> theres a button on the back of the router that does that
<membreya> da_bon_bon: you need to set it to the country that you're in .. I set mine to the aussie one
<Buggz> evarlast, didn't see your writings, wil try it..
<da_bon_bon> membreya: apt-setup ?
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, I would do that then set ubuntu to use dhcp. I think you have something messed up in the router config.
<evarlast> Buggz: www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO.html
<membreya> da_bon_bon: nope...edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the archive.ubuntu.org / security.ubuntu.org with your mirror
<Ubuntian> i installed realplayer following ubuntuguide.org, when i launch it in app/multimedia it doesn't work. I found that in the "launcher properties" the command doesn't link correctly. So i change the path to where the file "realplay" is, in home/RealPlayer/realplay and then it works perfect. But when i reboot i have to do that all over again...WTF?
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, usually routers use dhcp and there is no need to mess around with static ip addresses
<Buggz> how come I can't paste from clipboard in the terminal?
<Odin2347> argh
<membreya> Ubuntian: just be glad you can get realplayer working..doesnt work on amd64
<apokryphos> Buggz: you can. The shortcut is probably different. It's Shift + Insert in Konsole; not sure about Gnome terminal.
<Odin2347> but how do i configure the dhcp in ubuntu
<olenuus> hi. i need some help, i modify "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4", but how i can save new setting:o?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: Fetched 69.3MB in 2m0s (575kB/s) :D
<LinuxJones> OddAbe19, in console type sudo network-admin
<redhatPT> hi there!
<Buggz> shift+insert didn't work either
<Odin2347> ok
<Odin2347> before i do that im trying a live cd of mepis pro
<evarlast> Buggz: middle mouse button?
<Buggz> ahh, of course
<da_bon_bon> membreya: oh FUCK!!
<Odin2347> someone with the same wireless card as i do told me that it works out of the box in mepis pro
<da_bon_bon> membreya: fetched 2mb in 3minutes
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, watch the language please dude !!
<membreya> ROFL da_bon_bon
<Buggz> nope, no middle mouse button (not both buttons either)
<apokryphos> evarlast: that only does the "selection" paste. Not when one has does a Ctrl + C copy. Is it different in Gnome terminal, out of interest?
<da_bon_bon> LinuxJones: please have a look at how serious the problem is.!
<Ubuntian> nobody for my realplayer problem?
<apokryphos> Buggz: check the shortcut. Look in the menus somewhere. Or, you can always just right-click.
<evarlast> apokryphos: I dunno.
<plx> anyone got ipod support running in rhythmbox?
<membreya> apokryphos: he said he does that :)
<olenuus> i need some help, i modify "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4", but how i can save new setting:o?
<membreya> it reverts when he reboots
<membreya> olenuus: what program are you using? :)
<LinuxJones> da_bon_bon, there is no need to use that kind of language here
<Buggz> shift+ctrl+v ;)
<olenuus> ubuntu root terminal:P
<membreya> urgh... olenuus did you vi, nano...what command did you use?
<Buggz> evarlast, by public ip, do you mean the server ip from the neighborhood network, or the e.g. the ip found on whatsmyip?
<Ubuntian> olenuus u talking to me ? (de niro style)
<olenuus> yes i use sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<membreya> olenuus: then just press CTRL+X
<olenuus> and now i want modify my monitor refresh rate
<membreya> and press y when it asks if you want to commit buffer
<olenuus> 60 hhz not good:P
<membreya> the shortcuts are down the bottom dude :)
<membreya> 1152x864 @ 85hz
<membreya> :D
<oly> arghhhh :p
<oly> some one please tell me there a way to stop ubuntu locking cd drive doors ?
<membreya> dropped it to 75hz tho ...don't need it that high :)
<apokryphos> oly: it should only "lock" them if the filesystem is mounted.
<olenuus> tnx i save and i need reboot?
<daejavu> is there programmin software/enviourment/editor  for linux  similar to Visual Basic of MS !!  i wish to make some goodies for linux ..im good in C++ and JAVA
<oly> i have a bad cd which is continously spinning, i cant get it out cuz its in use] 
<membreya> olenuus: just press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<daejavu> membreya: is there programmin software/enviourment/editor  for linux  similar to Visual Basic of MS !!  i wish to make some goodies for linux ..im good in C++ and JAVA
<apokryphos> olenuus: you shouldn't have to. You could do the above or just starx
<oly> and my puters crawling because of it
<apokryphos> *startx
<Gagatan> daejavu: eclipse for example, borland has several
<oly> can you force a cd unmount ?
<membreya> oly: -l
<membreya> and it's umount
<evarlast> Buggz: yes.
<membreya> oly: sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l
<Ed_Gein> anyone lose sound after upgrading to hoary?
<oly> okay thxs membreya
<daejavu> Gagatan: humm ... lemme check for that !!
<oly> i dont think it should lock em in first place though,
<oly> it shoudl unmount when i press the button on the cd draw
<oly> :p
<oly> at least i can get my puter back to correct speed now :)
<ebone> anybody running apache2 with php ?
<evarlast> ebone: yes.
<evarlast> ebone: using the libapache2-php package
<ebone> cool.
<ebone> have you messed w/ the gd library functions at all ?
<ebone> i get this:  Call to undefined function:  imagettfbbox()
<ebone> apparently this is a fairly common message for people trying to use gd image functions on all sorts of platforms.
<ebone> everything from bsd systems to linux ... it's obvious people smarter than me have wasted hours on this ...  :)
<ebone> i just thought i would see if anyone knew what was up ?
<ebone> odd thing is ... it works fine on my debian box.
<evarlast> ebone: nope, I've not used php-gd in 4+ years
<ebone> cool ... well thanks anyways.
<BugS> why are some languages missing in the ubuntu gnome packages? debian has them altought.
<Ed_Gein> problems with sound after upgrading to hoary. Ikeep getting a no device found error. the module is loaded
<Ed_Gein> "No volume control elements and/or devices found"
<GarySaved> If I have my sytem running Debian fairly well, is there any advantage to switching to ubuntu ?
<crazydeb8r> GarySaved, what do you use it for
<aljo^> how is with audigy 2 ZS in linux?
<aljo^> does it have any special drivers?
<Ed_Gein> anyone have problems with audio after upgrading to hoary
<GarySaved> I use it for E-Mail, Messenging, word processing and such.  My WIfe uses it for making classroom phamplets and such, also.
<crazydeb8r> aljo^, check the wiki (wiki.ubuntulinux.com) and the forums (ubuntuforums.org0
<aljo^> ok thanks
<aljo^> can anyone help me with CoD?
<cybane> Call of Duty?
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: yes, I haven't fixed my sound problems yet.
<aljo^> yes
<cybane> Didn't know CoD ran under linux
<aljo^> yes under cedega
<crazydeb8r> well i would say no specific advantage except that IMO, upgrading packages are much easier with ubuntu
<aljo^> ...
<Ed_Gein> evarlast : do you have any sound?
<crazydeb8r> but ubuntu isn't exactly cutting edge either
<aljo^> any1?
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: Compared to..?
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: a fully upgraded debian system
<crazydeb8r> hawke_: our packages are a bit behind
<cybane> However, the customability of Ubuntu is what makes ir great
<evarlast> Ed_Gein: no sound here.  I haven't had time to look into it.
<sigglet> anyone know why firefox doesn't display javascript:: correctly?
<crazydeb8r> cybane: and ease of confguration ;-0
<sigglet> I put my mouse button over a link where there is a drop down menu supposed to be.
<cybane> You can still get all the new stuff that Debian has just need to install from a binary or compile it
<hawke_> crazydeb8r: I've found it to be the opposite in some major cases (evolution)
<GarySaved> Is security comprimised by not having a seperate root account?
<olenuu1> yess i use 85 hz now(in windows i use 100, but no problem:)), a i cant play mp3? must install something?
<Dr_willis> hmm. there is a root account. its just disabled. i guess you would say
<Dr_willis> trivial to reenable it if you just have to work as root.
<hawke_> GarySaved: Security is improved, really.
<crazydeb8r> GarySaved: it's improved, because you never use the root account
<Dr_willis> Its more of a 'good practice' to do it the Ubuntu way.
<crazydeb8r> yay sudo.
<GarySaved> If I am here in this chat room, and have root access, doen't that make the system open?
* BockBilbo says bye!
<crazydeb8r> GarySaved: You wouldn't have root access.
<crazydeb8r> it's a normal user who uses sudo
<hawke_> GarySaved: You have root access?
<hawke_> GarySaved: meaning you enabled the root account, became root, and ran your IRC client?
<sigglet> crazydeb8r: he could have root access?
<GarySaved> I may have read the information wrong, but I thought it said the account you installed from has the equivenent of su access.
<sigglet> it's easy to make su availiable on ubuntu
<GarySaved> noflex, I am in Debian now.  I am thinking of switching to ubuntu.
<sic|work> question: Is the package for GLIB 1.2.2 names something else...having a little trouble locating it
<Dr_willis> the whole sudo stuff is a huge defense from a user accidently screwing up the system himself. :P
<welly> Hi guys, i understand it's possible to install ubuntu from knoppix. i've seen the documentation on the wiki page about doing an install over a network with knoppix. is it possible to install ubuntu from knoppix with the install cd?
<hawke_> GarySaved: It has the equivalent of su access yes, but it still requires a password.
<Dr_willis> welly,  that sounds So convuluted - its scary :P
<spades> for anyone who has xm radio, once the new prices go in effect and you get free online streaming, mplayer handles the stream, so install it if you dont have it and want to use xmonline
<Dr_willis> spades,  xm is doing somthing new?
<Dr_willis> new prices = going up? or down?
<spades> Dr_willis: new prices go in effect april 2nd
<spades> up, to 12.95
<GarySaved> O.K.  That makes sinse.  So you do have to enter a different password to get su access.  That is how Debian works, too.
<Dr_willis> well *(&*@& them then. :P
<spades> free online stream and opie and anthony now included in the package
<Ed_Gein> apparently my soundcard(turtle beach santa cruz) hasn't been detected . What can I do to help it along
<spades> Dr_willis: http://www.xmradio.com/serviceupdate/index.jsp
<hawke_> GarySaved: It's the same as your login password
<spades> you can lock yourself to current pricing with prepay
<Dr_willis> spades,  that wouldenty be so bad.. but seems i am getting Nickled and Dimed to death on all these 'services' i subscribe to...
<hawke_> GarySaved: But hardly the same as running IRC as root. :-)
<welly> dr_willis, i'm grasping at straws here.. i've been trying to install ubuntu for over a week but unfortunately either my cd writer is bust or my cdrom drive is bust but i keep having CRC errors
<Dr_willis> welly,  Hmm cant help ya there.. been checking the md5's and so forth on the iso images?
<GarySaved> hawke, What I was asking about, is if your user account has su previledges, that wold be a security problem.
<welly> yeah, and they seem fine.. the bizarre thing is i did an install and it worked first time.. i had a few problems so needed to do a reinstall and since then, i've had no joy installing
<hawke_> GarySaved: How so?
<gourmet-> slt tlm
<gourmet-> pas marcher
<Dr_willis> welly,  sounds like a cd/dvd drive issue to me.  or cable issues.
<gourmet-> ):
<GarySaved> A script or some such could damage the system, with su access.
<welly> yeah.. :( and unfortunately i'm not in a financial position to get a new drive
<welly> and i know cdrom drives cost next to nothing
<Dr_willis> GarySaved,  of course Ubuntu only starts with ONE user account. - without su access at the start you are stuck. :P
<Dr_willis> add new users and use them - without su access.
<hawke_> GarySaved: Again, how so?  With passwordless su access I agree.  But where su requires a password to become root, how could it damage the system?
<dtygel> hola :)
<hawke_> GarySaved: "it" being a script.
<dtygel> Do you know a good program in ubuntu for editing programs?
<GarySaved> That is what I was asking about.  The ubuntu information page does not make it clear that you ahve to enter a password each time you need the access. (At least with my quick scan of it)
<dtygel> Something like kwrite, which highlights the commands accordingly, including css files...
<Dr_willis> dtygel,  emacs/vi :P or ya care to be more specific?
<Dr_willis> ahh. :P
<hawke_> GarySaved: You do have to enter a password: the password of your account.
<hawke_> GarySaved: look into 'sudo' for more information
<eruin> pff
<Dr_willis> thers soo many editors out its scary. I personally like 'fte'
<GarySaved> THat is what I was verifying.
<Nermal> for what ?
<bzbb> xemas!
<bzbb> xemacs!
<Nermal> vim ?
<Dr_willis> but i tend to use 'vim' a lot also.
<Nermal> emacs is a nice os, but it needs a decent editor :P
<dtygel> Dr_willis, does fte or vim have this feature of highlighting?
<Nermal> dtygel, of course
<Nermal> a vim plugin for emacs would be idea
<Nermal> ideal*
<bzbb> Nermal, VIper
<eruin> the gftp folks don't exactly have the best UI around, and if asked about gnome-ifying it, the general consensus is "do it yourself", but what's the point when they refuse to accept any UI patches?
<dtygel> So, I'll check both...
<Dr_willis> dtygel,  yes  on both. :P
<GarySaved> My box is an Athelon.  I have the k7 kernel running in Debian.  Will the ubuntu installer detect this is what I have?
<Dr_willis> "Gnome-ifying" :P
<Dr_willis> to make small and put it out in the garden.
<hawke_> GarySaved: I don't believe so, you must install the k7 kernel
<Dreamer3> anyone why i can't unmount a floppy from within gnome without having to stop and restart famd?
<Dreamer3> my mom is having continual problems
<sic|work> I am at work, behind a proxy and synaptic won't connect to a lot of different resources...I am installing xmms and can't find glib 1.2.2 can anyone help?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<Xenguy> cs
<Xenguy> nm
<Dreamer3> anyone?
<balor_> sic|: do you really neex XMMS, rhythmbox or Muine have all the functionality with more GUI niceness
<sic|work> I guess not
<sic|work> just wanted winamp-like warm and fuzziness
<Dr_willis> hmm. I imnstalled xmms last night - following that  ubuntuguide.org directions
<sic|work> either way I am missing the correct version of glib
<GarySaved> Has anyone heard of the printer working, except from the browser?
<hawke_> GarySaved: Yes.
<Dr_willis> usr/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0.0.10
<da_bon_bon> hey, am i alive ?
<prats> hi
<Dr_willis> i find that firefox - can be a little annoying with printers at times
<GarySaved> hawke, Do you know what causes this?
<GarySaved> I use Mozilla and Galeon.  Neither will use the printer.
<hawke_> GarySaved: Not a clue...
<GarySaved>    <sigh>
<sic|work> Dr_willis when I ./configure xmms it says it needs glib 1.2.2
<hawke_> GarySaved: I had to print to file and then lpr the file
<prats> could somebody help me: i have 12 upgradable item, i press "install" in synaptic, there's a intall window poping up, however nothing else happens, and those upgradable items aren't installed...
<GarySaved> That is what we have been doing.
<GarySaved> It works from the word processor.
<Dr_willis> sic|,  hmm - i just used the repositiories and synpatic to install it.
<Nekohayo> prats, what if you try with apt-get?
<sic|work> Dr_willis: yeah, it works at home...but I am at work and can't get to the repositories
<prats> i could try that, but isn't this supposed to work?
<csorrell> How come when I modify my volume with the volume manager it doesn't save after I reboto?
<Dr_willis> sic|work,  ahh.
<Dr_willis> csorrell,  isent there a 'write changes to disk' button?
<csorrell> Dr_willis: under what?
<Dr_willis> csorrell,  actually im nto sure what you mean by volume manager.. You mean SOUND voulme? or disk volume?
<Dr_willis> :P
<prats> (i'm using hoary 5.04)
<csorrell> Dr_willis: sound
<Dr_willis> csorrell,  lol.. never mind then.
<hawke_> Dr_willis: hehe, that's how I read it too.
<Dr_willis> hawke_ had to explain to several people in the past that the fdisk tools UNLIKE windows does NOTHING till you write the changes.. they normally reply "thats stupid" - I reply "No thats SMART, the MS way is Stupid"
<Dr_willis> :P
<hawke_> Dr_willis: Agree.
<Nekohayo> prats, did it work?
<GarySaved> I have two hard drives.  I have the /home tree on the second, and everything else onthe first.  Will ubuntu cooperate with this?
<prats> yes, apt-get seems to be working just fine, thx!
<Nekohayo> :)
<prats> synaptic isn't working, is it?
<Nekohayo> prats, I thought, anyways, if it didn't wanted to, you'd get an output
<Dr_willis> GarySaved,  should work. may need to edit the fstab to show the move.
<hawke_> GarySaved: I believe so, but it may take some manual fstab-editting
<Nekohayo> prats, nah, syna works very well of my all the time.. but it's only a frontend for apt-get you know
<hawke_> GarySaved: Assuming you don't want to format /home that is
<hawke_> GarySaved: It'll work fine from install if you want to format /home
<hawke_> The above fact annoys me about Ubuntu
<GarySaved> I guess I can back everything up, so it does not matter if it formats.  I just like having the home tree seperate.
<Dr_willis> just move the stuff to your oldhome and edit the fstab later..
<Nekohayo> say, I'm wondering: is there a way to "deuglify" some programs? For instance, I have amule 2.0 RC7 here (which is almost the current version) and it looks very, very ugly :) why don't the controls blend with the window managers' themes? (that is my question)
<hawke_> GarySaved: That works fine then.
<HiddenWolf> Nekohayo: amule is an ugly bitch, still uses an old gtk version
<GarySaved> Are there any utilities for backing up all my information? (Keeping permissions)
<hawke_> Dr_willis: I know there's workarounds, it still annoys me.  The installer should be able to use a partition w/o formatting it.
<hawke_> GarySaved: tar
<Dr_willis> hawke,  yep - installer should be able to do a lot of things..  but then again - that leaves more room for errors i guess. :()
* GarySaved sighs   ...   (I should have seen that coming)
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> i have just installed ubuntu using a wireless pci card i bought today.. and after rebooting... the card is not detected
<BockBilbo> can anyone help me?
<Nekohayo> HiddenWolf, any suggestions of something ~as good but with gtk2 ? ^^ hmm.. I'm out to read their faq if they're willing to switch to the new gtk anytime soon
<BockBilbo> i have installed ubuntu hoary using array 5
<Dr_willis> the installer saw it and used it?
<BockBilbo> Dr_willis, yes
<Dr_willis> thats a good sign then :P
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> lol
<Dr_willis> i can never even get that far with wireless..
<BockBilbo> its a D-LINK DWL-G520+
<BockBilbo> lol
<HiddenWolf> Nekohayo: You tell me when you find it. :)
<BockBilbo> when i do ifup wlan0
<BockBilbo> it says that wlan0 it doesnt exist
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> but in /etc/network/interfaces
<BockBilbo> i can clearly read an entry about wlan0
<newbie_mick> hi... i just installed ubunto... how do i get the updates? do i have to use apt-get or something ??
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> apt-get upgrade
<newbie_mick> ok cool... i'll give it a go now
<hawke_> newbie_mick: system -> adminstration -> synaptic package manager
<hawke_> newbie_mick: or apt-get if you prefer
<BockBilbo> :(
<BockBilbo> no one knows how to fix it?
<hawke_> BockBilbo: Are you sure it's wlan0?
<hawke_> BockBilbo: It could be eth0 or eth1
<BockBilbo> i think so
<BockBilbo> nop
<GarySaved> Well ubuntu detect that I have two hard drives, and use them both, or try to stick everything on just the first?
<BockBilbo> eth0 is the fast ethernet card
<BockBilbo> in /etc/network/interfaces
<BockBilbo> the installer has created an entry on wlan0
<newbie_mick> oh i get it.... i had to select the repositories in synaptic to get it to detect the updates...
<hawke_> GarySaved: I believe that's up to you.  By default I think it will try to use the first one.
<hawke_> BockBilbo: does it show up in 'ifconfig'?
<hawke_> BockBilbo: 'ifconfig -a' rather
<BockBilbo> hawke, nope
<BockBilbo> ifconfig -a just shows up eth0 and lo
<BockBilbo> eth0 is the ethernet card
<hawke_> BockBilbo: if you unplug the card (assuming it's a cardbus/pcmcia card) and plug it back in, does anything new show up in 'dmesg'?
<BockBilbo> it isnt a pcmcia
<daejavu> ppl ... which is the BEST linux Distro for LAPTOPS ... taking abt old Laptops here ... P1 (100-120MHZ)
<daejavu> ppl ... which is the BEST linux Distro for LAPTOPS ... taking abt old Laptops here ... P1 (100-120MHZ)
<BockBilbo> its a PCI card
<BockBilbo> but
<BockBilbo> in dmesg i see som errors witch a module called acx
<henla464> I have problem installing warty on a shuttle sn85g4v2 with a sata drive. It gives an error that says it is unable to install the choosen kernel.
<henla464> In konsol 3 this error message is displayed: The following packages have unmet dependencie: linux-amd64-generic: Depends: linux-image-amd64-generic but ut us not installable. E: Broken packages
<yonkeltron> i am running the ubuntu live cd to test if my soundcard works and it wasn't autodetected. lspci says it's a Creative Labs SB Live. every time i try to play a sound file i get an error message. can someone help?
<Dr_willis> SB live should work.
<HiddenWolf> yonkeltron: that's probably just a livecd issue. I have it with the livecd, but it works fine when you install it.
* Dr_willis agrees with HiddenWolf 
<henla464> An earlier error message says: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Anyone know why these errors show up?
<yonkeltron> HiddenWolf: ok.....so if i install and it doesn't work, can i come back and get help?
<Dr_willis> henla464,  mistakes in the sources.list perhaps.
<HiddenWolf> yonkeltron: we'll help you, sure bet
<Dr_willis> yonkeltron,  of course. :P
<yonkeltron> HiddenWolf: also....what is the root password?
<BockBilbo> :(
<BockBilbo> this sucks
<Dr_willis> yonkeltron,  on the live cd - go to the console and set it.
<henla464> mistakes in The_Nalf source.list on the install cd?
<yonkeltron> i need an ftp client to upload all my old settings to my server
<henla464> I think the sources should be ok on the install cd, shouldn't it?
<BockBilbo> gftp
<daejavu> how can i know where Squid is installed ?
<HiddenWolf> yonkeltron: ubuntu doesn't use 'root' but emulates it with sudo. the password you're looking for is 'ubuntu'
<yonkeltron> excellent
<yonkeltron> gftp is not installed.....
<Dr_willis> 'mc' can work as a ftp client..
<yonkeltron> sudo apt-get update fails and apt-get install gftp dies telling me to apt-get update....
<Dr_willis> or  resort to ssh. :P or the console ftp clients.. or - dosent gnomes filemager have some ftp feature?
<Xenguy> yonkeltron: lftp is a good console client
<yonkeltron> nvm...i'll do it from mepis....be back in a sec to talk....
<robbie_> hello
<robbie_> can some help me with a hardware problem
<njs12345> depends
<njs12345> what's your problem?
<raydogg``> what command can i execute to generate a random string ?
<raydogg``> at a console
<robbie_> I can not sem to setup my modem it a best data usb
<njs12345> raydogg``: how long?
<bluefoxicy> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/12659?ref=rss  :/
<robbie_> cannot find what dev it uses
<raydogg``> 30 chars
<jesus_> hmm... gftp segementation faults when I try to edit a remote .php file (in options is used "/usr/bin/gedit" as edit program)
<raydogg``> njs12345, 30 chars
<raydogg``> well, N chars for that matter
<yonkeltron> back
<piratePenguin> I'm dualbooting with mandrake 10.1 and ubuntu atm.. and now I wanna remove mandrake.. my partition table is @ http://rafb.net/paste/results/itpkzd70.html .. ubuntu only uses /dev/hdb7 so can I delete *all* the other partitions bar swap? what bout hdb2?
<robbie_> can you help me install this modem
<ompaul> piratePenguin, as you guessed you can't kill hdb2 without killing off your existing ubunut
<ompaul> s/ubunut/ ubuntu
<piratePenguin> alright.. would it matter then that the tables a bit messed up?
<ompaul> robbie you could do lsusb - if you had stayed long enough  :)
<hawke_> raydogg``: pwgen should work pretty well
<ompaul> piratePenguin, I personally would kill off all the rest of the box and start clean but that is me :)
<daejavu> how can i know where Squid is installed ?
<ompaul> piratePenguin, you could put stuff on hda :-)
<hawke_> raydogg``: else head -c 30 /dev/urandom
<veristead> anyone here able to help me with hotplug?
<karsten> What's the ubuntun way to do NAT?
<piratePenguin> ompaul: on my cd-rom drive? I doubt it :P
<veristead> i want to disable my wireless card using it
* karsten is better versed in snobbian.
<veristead> so it doesn't load on startup
<veristead> cuz it is annoying when it does that
<njs12345> karsten: iptables
<Coily> whats the difference between an i386 binary and a compiled for ubuntu package?
<karsten> njs12345: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection/view?searchterm=nat ?
<ompaul> daejavu, there are a lot of bits and pieces for that - if you go poking around the config files you will find all sorts of stuff / / use the following command updatedb then use locate to find the parts that are referenced by config files
<ompaul> that is two
<karsten> njs12345: No control-panel type deal?  I'm doing a highschool lab for kids.
<Coily> anyone?
* ompaul hrumps
<njs12345> not yet
<karsten> njs12345: I'm familiar w/ textfile config, they're mostly not.
<ompaul> Coily, be specific
<karsten> njs12345: Thanks
<veristead> anyone???
<karsten> veristead: He left.
<veristead> who left?
<ompaul> anyone left :)
<njs12345> well.. I haven't seen one
<yonkeltron> HiddenWolf: so is this going to take a kernel recompile? because i tend to recompile with the latest version anyhow.....
<njs12345> there might be one
<karsten> veristead: anyone.
<veristead> well i was asking for help
<karsten> veristead: Um.  You want to disable hotplug, or just the wireless card?
<Coily> ompaul, well could i break my install my just installing the i386 binary or is it a better idea to compile from source
<veristead> with something
<karsten> veristead: Don't run with sissors.
<veristead> i want to disable the wireless card
<Coily> my=by
<karsten> veristead: ...that's help with something....
<veristead> well sorta
<ompaul> Coily, it is better to use packaged
<ompaul> Coily, programs because that is the ubuntu/debian model unless you really need to
<veristead> it keeps loading on startup but it takes forever if i am not in range of a wifi router
<ompaul> Coily, the word to watch there is _need_
<veristead> it just hangs there
<Coily> ompaul, hmm
<karsten> "No screens found" X11 w/ S3 <mumble> card, machine's not in front of me, bunch of "insufficient memory" (or similar) messages in /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<veristead> and when i close the lid and open it it puts the card to sleep
<Coily> ompaul, ok well now i need to learn how to compile :x
<karsten> veristead: That last is part of your acpi / power management settings.
<HiddenWolf> yonkeltron: what where you talking about exactly?
<ompaul> Coily, compile? because you are doing some class ?
<vix> good p2p client for linux ?
<njs12345> vix: bittorrent
<karsten> vix: p2p what?
<Nekohayo> hmm, seems like my gnome menu is behaving differently than warty's ... where has the "entire menu -> add launcher to this menu" option gone?
<yonkeltron> HiddenWolf: creative soundcard
<carajea1> how to update open office
<veristead> Karsten: one would think, except that on the iBook it isn't that at all
<carajea1> ??
<vix> njs12345, shareaza ?
<HiddenWolf> yonkeltron: it'll work out of the box, promise
<karsten> carajea1: aptitude install openoffice.org
<karsten> carajea1: ...or appropriate package name.
<Coily> ompaul, nono compile from source this program... it includes an i386 binary but like you said it would be better to make a package
<karsten> veristead: Hrm.  Not sure.
<veristead> the iBook power settings are actual hardware
<vix> njs12345, shareaza ?
<veristead> and cnt have data sent to it
<carajea1> cant i just apt-update or somethin like that
<carajea1> ?
<karsten> veristead: Put my name at start of your comments, easier to see.
<veristead> k
<veristead> karsten
<karsten> veristead: Yeah, then say something.
<karsten> veristead: It highlights in my IRC client.
<blaaa> does ubuntu come with fluxbox?
<veristead> oh
<veristead> lol
<veristead> i am jst messsing with you
<veristead> karsten: i am just messing with you
<karsten> blaaa: Not installed by default.  There's a "universe" set of packages....
<veristead> karsten i know
<ompaul> Coily, and you believe that there is no such program on ubunutu, have you done this apt-cache search programNameOrSomethingLikeIt
<karsten> veristead: Heard yo utwice the first time.
<veristead> karsten: ok
<karsten> veristead: So do you want to disable wireless *entirely*, or just hotplug?
<Coily> ompaul, ya im trying to install peerguardian
<veristead> hotplug
<raydogg``> hawke_, is there a way to limit /dev/urandom's output to ascii characters A-Z ?
<karsten> raydogg``: No.
<veristead> i want to use wifi when i have the computer on
<raydogg``> k
<karsten> raydogg``: You can translate it through something.  uuencode might do it.
<veristead> and running Ubuntu
<veristead> karsten
<veristead> karsten i keep forgetting to put your name
<blaaa> is this universe set of packages w/ ubuntu?
<hawke_> raydogg``: pwgen would probably be closer to what you want in that case
<Coily> i need a tutorial/walkthrough for compiling apps from source
<veristead> karsten: i jst wnt to disable hotplug
<karsten> veristead: k<tab> should autoexpand in most IRC clients.
<carajea1> can someone help me update openoffice?
<karsten> carajea1: use aptitude, apt-get, or synaptic.
<veristead> karsten: seemingly not in this one
<blaaa> can i get this universe set of packages of ubuntu or do i download it elsewhere?
<carajea1> im kinda new to linux and need a little help
<blaaa> *off
<karsten> What's ubuntu's standard package management tool?  apt-get or aptitude?
<veristead> apt-get
<hawke_> karsten: synaptic
<veristead> or that too
<ompaul> Coily, I just had a look at that - you would me better learning something of iptables which it uses
<karsten> carajea1: Generally you *don't* update one package at a time.  Package management handles your whole distro.
<veristead> karsten: so any help on disabling hotplug
<karsten> carajea1: So: apt-get update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<karsten> carajea1: ...will update your system.
<Coily> ompaul it would take too long entering in all those ips
<BockBilbo> ok.. see if anyone can help me... it seens that hotplug cannot  found the specific firmware for my wireless pci card (which worked during the ubuntu installation)
<ompaul> Coily, the reason I say this is simple it is version 0.21 that is a long way from release that is all
<karsten> veristead: Sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<karsten> veristead: Talk to BockBilbo ;-)
<ompaul> Coily, have a look at a script to do it :)
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> xD
<veristead> hey BockBilbo
<olenuu1> how i can open .run file :-P
<BockBilbo> see... in dmesg it says that there is no default firmware directory specified so it looks in the default firmware directory of hotplug (/lib/hotplug/firmware)
<ompaul> Coily, they say it is alpha software - that is not a great idea it could break more than it fixes
<BockBilbo> and it cannot found the "TIAACX111.BIN-2.6.10-4-386" file needed to load the wireles pci card
<BockBilbo> :s
<goldfish> Is there a c compiler installed with warty 4.10 as default?
<BockBilbo> i think it might be a bug of the ubuntu installer
<Coily> ompaul the one im looking at is .3
<vix> good p2p client for linux ?
<mirak> how does ubuntu update manager update sources ?
<mirak> is it done in back ground ?
<Coily> ompaul, and its supposed to be the linux version of 2.0
<mirak> vix: amule
<vix> mirak, is it slow ?
<vix> same as emule... ?
<k-n4b15> Can someone help a poor frenchie ? ;)
<goldfish> hehe
<blaaa> im downloading ubuntu and there is a 4.10, warty, jigit folder...are warty and jigit modified versions of ubuntu?
<goldfish> vix: tried using torrents?
<mirak> vix: depends what you want
<ompaul> Coily, well you want to research g++ that is a compiler
<vix> goldfish, i want to dl mp3 and porn ahhahah ^^^
<mlambie> does anyone else get a GPG error from nerim.net's repositories?
<mlambie> or rather, is there a fix out for this problem?
<olenuu1> i download .run file, but i cant open:( defaule open program is text editior, what i must choose?
<goldfish> vix: lol
<mirak> how does ubuntu update manager detects if there is new updates ?
<Coily> well if anyone knows of a script which works like peerguardian let me know...
<vix> goldfish, all man alone need those !! ^^
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> vix: there was a great porn torrent site, but it got shut down :/
<Coily> mirak, you have to refresh - apt-get update
<goldfish> mufftorrent.com
<goldfish> its gone now :/
<vix> thx :>
<Coily> mirak, or just visit the forums
<vix> nu :(
<BockBilbo> anyone can help me with that?
<blaaa> im downloading ubuntu and there is a 4.10, warty, jigit folder...are warty and jigit modified versions of ubuntu?
<goldfish> yeah, it was part of loki
<mirak> Coily: it seems it's done automatically
<ompaul> Coily, if you use a ubuntu box that software is reasonably pointless
<veristead> ok... so i assume no one can help me out with diabling my wifi card in hotplug
<mirak> Coily: I don't ask how to refresh it, I ask how it is done
<mirak> and when
* veristead sighs
<Coily> ompaul, why do you say that
<mlambie> veristead:  what driver does it use?
<k-n4b15> i look for some information about how to boot from a floppy to install ubuntu....
<carajea1> hey is it wise to upgrade ubuntu?
<hawke_> carajea1: It's fine.
<mlambie> because i put some drivers in /etc/hotplug/blacklist when i want to block them, like pcspkr for example
<Nekohayo> I have just installed amarok in hoary, and since it's a kde app, I'd like to be able to change its appearance... I guess to do this I should get into kde, is there a quick and dirty command to switch into kde, or is it added to the logon screen now?
<veristead> mlambie: it uses the Airport driver
<Coily> mirak, if you want to schedule apt-get go to ubuntuguide.org
<ompaul> Coily, as the 'touching' of a ubuntu box from the outside should be like a pool of water - little ripples it is not that other operating system
<veristead> mlambie: i am using an iBook for it
<macewan> Nekohayo: change it's appearance?
<mirak> Coily: that's not my question
<mlambie> veristead:  ok, do you know what the module is called? lsmod will tell you...
<mirak> Coily: can't you read ?
<Coily> mirak, no
<Nekohayo> macewan, yeah, change the window theme I guess.
<blaaa> hello?
<macewan> just chang ethe theme
<veristead> mlambie: and i ok
<Nekohayo> macewan, yeah, how? ;) logging into kde? that is my question ^^
<veristead> mlambie: oops
<ompaul> blaaa, hello hello mad place called vertigo :)
<veristead> mlambie: didn't mean to type that
<veristead> mlambie: yea i found it
<macewan> Nekohayo: no
<veristead> mlambie: orinoco is used by airport
<blaaa> anyone know the answer to my questions..i hope i did miss the answer
<macewan> Nekohayo: are you in gnome?
<mlambie> veristead:  add it to the hotplug blacklist and it won't get loaded.
<BWGames> anyone know of a linux equivlalent of virtualdub?
<mlambie> veristead:  /etc/init.d/hotplug restart should sort it out
<macewan> blaaa: is warty a modified version of ubuntu?
<steveland> hey folks, i installed ubuntu last night and when i try to ./configure it says im missing the gcc and all the other compilers and won't continue. It's not connected to the internet or a server so i can't apt get anything. Anyone any ideas?
<blaaa> yea im in the download part of the ubuntu
<blaaa> site
<veristead> mlambie: so jst  type 'pico /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<blaaa> and theres a folder 4.10, warty, and jigit
<veristead> mlambie: and add those lines to the end
<macewan> warty is a stable version
<Nekohayo> macewan, yes I am
<mlambie> veristead:  you will need run as sudo
<blaaa> what are the other two, out of curiousity
<mlambie> veristead:  sudo pico /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<ompaul> blaaa, warty is a version the other stuff you are looking at are download types
<macewan> Nekohayo: is amarok theme not the same?
<mlambie> veristead:  then add "orinoco" to the base. put a #comment there to tell yourself what you did also :)
<ompaul> blaaa, ways of getting the iso
<Nekohayo> macewan, nope, it uses kde's thingy.. can't remember the name.. anyhow, kde's default look
<mlambie> veristead:  then when you've done that, "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart"
<steveland> no-one any ideas for my gcc thing :(
<Nekohayo> macewan, (for the controls and stuff), the window border, however, is from gnome
<ompaul> steveland let me track back
<blaaa> ah ok..tnx
<veristead> odd
<macewan> blaaa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/release/
<steveland> cheers
<veristead> mlambie: lsmod lists two drivers for some odd reason
<blaaa> yea i got it..tnx macewan
<macewan> Nekohayo: let me install and see what you mean - jus a sec
<mlambie> veristead:  block them all then, with each module on a new line
<spiral> hi
<blaaa> and with the iso will it have fluxbox somewhere on it..or do i just go download it?
<macewan> Nekohayo: 60 megs - jus a sec
<Nekohayo> macewan, thanks! (be aware it will fetch you lots of kde libs)
<sic|work> anyone remember off the top of your head the two commands to enable 3d acceleration with an Nvidia card?
<Nekohayo> I also need to be able to add stuff to my gnome menu, seems like my right click option disappeared since warty
<macewan> Nekohayo: amarok is perty - why change the look :-)
<veristead> mlambie: :-\ won't let me write out
<mlambie> veristead:  did you "sudo pico"?
<veristead> nope
<veristead> lol
<veristead> oops
<veristead> i will do that
<sic|work> I know it is the word nvidia and then a switch and some other stuff...but I can't remember
<ompaul> steveland, let me go to the other box it is running warty
<steveland> thanks ompaul
<crimsun> blaaa: fluxbox is in universe
<steveland> yeh fluxbox is what i was trying to install
<blaaa> is this universe thing on the knoppix cd?
<Nekohayo> macewan, I really like my apps to blend together (and I'm a mac OS X look fan), and amarok uses HUGE fonts right now, I'd prefer smaller text which would require less space ^^
<steveland> it's nicer than gnome
<crimsun> blaaa: meaning after you install Ubuntu, simply install it from the Internet using Synaptic
<blaaa> sorry im really new
<macewan> Nekohayo: you want the controls to look gnome'ish?
<blaaa> ah
<blaaa> k
<rriche> why.. can anyone tell me what i might be missing from this error generated by azureus?  -> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /opt/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3106.so: /opt/azureus/libswt-pi-gtk-3106.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nekohayo> macewan, yes :)
<blaaa> tnx crimsun
<rriche> err s/why/hi/
<crimsun> blaaa: / steveland: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<macewan> Nekohayo: can't help.
<steveland> ooh, thank you very much
<Nekohayo> macewan, and I wanted to try amarok, because up until now, I have seen _no_ multimedia player take my ratings into account
<Nekohayo> macewan, ok, thanks anyways ;)
<Nekohayo> macewan, however, I believe I could achieve that by logging into kde as my user
<Nekohayo> macewan, I just need to know if I need to fiddle to be able to login to kde .. I'll go read the wiki some more
<macewan> Nekohayo: post to forums if you find answer
<rriche> now libswt-pi-gtk-3106.so exists in the /opt/azureus folder
<veristead> mlambie: ok restarted hotplug... is that it?
<mlambie> veristead:  should do
<rriche> so it's wierd that it states it "no such file or directory"
<veristead> mlambie: should i reboot ubuntu and see if it worked?
<mlambie> so does anyone have a soultion to apt-get reporting GPG errors with external repositories?
<mlambie> when i apt-get update i get: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<steveland> crimsun: excuse my n00bishness but those Universe Packages don't need you to be connected to the internet to apt-get them or anything do they?
<crimsun> mlambie: I wrote these instructions: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<speel_> all the packages you need to be connected :)
<mlambie> crimsun: thanks, will invetigate now
<crimsun> steveland: they do need you to be connected.
<steveland> ah, ya see i can't connect it up to anything. i was hoping there was something i could just stick onto flash disk and use on it
<ompaul1> steveland, you really do need to reconnect to the internet
<veristead> wtf... alot of my system configuration shit is screwed up.... they keep saying "There was an error running the backend script"
<veristead> how do they expect me to change the time + date
<veristead> and the networking utility
<steveland> it's on a different computer ya see. a really really old pc and i can't hook it up to the internet
<mirak> I don't have the update manager notifier
* veristead sighs
<mirak> what must I do to have it in the task bar ?
<ompaul1> steveland, you could grab the packages gcc-3.3 and g++-3.3 and install them locally
<macewan> hrm, how to edit menu in hoary?
<hawke_> mirak: run update-notifier
<steveland> would they not require me to ./configure them?
<hawke_> mirak: it only shows up if there are updates.
<macewan> my ninja right click is gone
<speel_> any one knows how to import campains in lgeneral
<Nekohayo> macewan, seems like logging into kde is easy, I'll be back to tell you if my idea works out :)
<ompaul1> steveland, no they would be installed by a package management tool
<macewan> umk
<steveland> ah grand
<steveland> thanks :)
<foznot> any quick way to turn on DMA for my dvd+rw in with ubuntu?
<ompaul1> steveland, you are looking for prebuild packages
<saphari_> does jave come with the ubuntu disc?
<speel_> no
<crimsun> foznot: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX
<saphari_> ok
<crimsun> foznot: where X is the device letter
<speel_> do you mean java?
<macewan> hardware-monitor applet barfs badly in hoary
<saphari_> oh yes
<veristead> oh well
<veristead> whatever
<steveland> ompaul1: will any of these do the trick http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/devel/gcc-3.3
<speel_> ok making sure no it does not
<veristead> i guess i'm stuck
<veristead> i am getting sick of the complications with linux these days
<saphari_> i installed what i am suppose to
<saphari_> but don't know what to do
<vix> good p2p client for linux ? not slow...
<saphari_> i tried what it said but it did'n work
<mirak> hawke: it doesn't appear even when there is updates
<goldfish> vix: they are all slow :)
<speel_> veristead: check this http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<macewan> saphari: installing java?
<vix> goldfish, shareazaa not
<saphari_> yeah that is what i did
<vix> but on winn
<crimsun> steveland: you really need a live Internet connection for the Ubuntu machine
<vix> :(
<ompaul1> steveland, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/ adjusting for whatever your ubuntu version and requirements are
<crimsun> steveland: otherwise installing software will be a PitA.
<fct> vix, I'm happy with amule
<saphari_> i need to go to another roon?
<saphari_> room?
<steveland> ok, thanks a million lads
<steveland> ill be off
<ompaul1> steveland, http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<ompaul1> ohh well
<mirak> vix: amule
<ompaul1> impatent allways gets all the info :)
<crimsun> saphari_: you need to read the instructions regarding Java on the wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BockBilbo> who do i have to talk to if i have found an error in the last installation cd of ubuntu?
<fct> hmm, what's the stability of hoary nowadays, compared with debian sid?
<mlambie> crimsun: apt-get with gpg works a treat, thanks
<macewan> java 1.5 works fine
<crimsun> fct: that's not an apples<->apples comparison
* ompaul1 heads off for food
<fct> crimsun, let's say it another way: how close to release is hoary? :)
<BockBilbo> crimsun, do you know to who do i have to talk about a problem in the hoary installer?
<crimsun> fct: a little over a month.
<crimsun> BockBilbo: what problem(s) are you having with it?
<saphari_> this is the link i am in  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<fct> hmm, sounds good enough to risk an upgrade
<fct> thx
<crimsun> BockBilbo: presuming you're using >=array-5
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> i have just installed array 5 in an old i366 pc
<BockBilbo> which has a wireless pci card
<BockBilbo> when i proceded to the installation
<BockBilbo> the installation detected the wifi card
<BockBilbo> and used it to access to some apt repositories
<BockBilbo> just like it should, it worked perfectly
<BockBilbo> but after the installation reboot
<BockBilbo> the wifi card didnt work
<BockBilbo> ive been reading about it
<BockBilbo> and i end up discovering
<BockBilbo> that the firmware files of my card where not added to
<BockBilbo> /lib/hotplug/firmware
<fct> BockBilbo, you sure they aren't there? I'm having the same problems with it in debian sid, seems like a fault on an upgraded package
<BockBilbo> fct pretty sure
<BockBilbo> perhaps
<fct> the files are there and stuff :/
<crimsun> BockBilbo: first you need to check if a bug has been filed with hotplug and/or the appropriate driver(s)
<fct> in my case I mean
<BockBilbo> i pasted there the ones i downloaded from the internet
<crimsun> BockBilbo: then comb hoary-changes
<BockBilbo> and the wireles card works perfect!!!
<mlambie> can you still use the instructions: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java to install java on hoary (using the repository method 0)
<BockBilbo> crimsun, what do you mean by "comb hoary-changes"?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: read it.
<crimsun> BockBilbo: to comb implies searching for specific changes
<fct> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17531 <--- is that your error, BockBilbo ?
<Xappe> hmm, i would like to have a nice gui frontend for iptables. tried firestarter, but I want to be able to create rules like port/tcp, port/udp and so on. firestarter does not seem to be able to do this...and I might be wrong... :)
<macewan> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<BockBilbo> nope
<BockBilbo> i dont use the interl pro wireless 2200BG card on this pc (yes on my other lol)
<t31> help! a windows virus!?!?
<macewan> applets will work as will java apps themselves
<t31> aegis told me this 10 m. ago The file /home/t31/.gnome2/totem-addons/vp31vfw.dll is infected with the W32/Magistr.a@MM virus!
<fct> BockBilbo, I mean, like a similar error with your card instead :)
<BockBilbo> yeah
<olenuu1> how i can open .run fail?
<BockBilbo> smthing similar
<BockBilbo> but it appears on dmesg
<fct> hmmm, perhaps an error in latest hotplug?
<BockBilbo> dont know...
<fct> yep, BockBilbo, appears there
<BockBilbo> see
<olenuu1> default open application is text editpr
<BockBilbo> the error i got was that it said that i didnt have a default firmware directory set
<Xappe> anyone?
<BockBilbo> and it said that it would look in the programs default directory (/lib/hotplug/firmware)
<BockBilbo> then it looked there
<BockBilbo> but it couldnt find the appropiate firmware file, so it tried to use other firmware files, that werent there either
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> so it endup saying that the firmware could not be loaded
<BockBilbo> and the wifi card couldnt work
<fct> yep, looks like same error to me :/
<shock> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17594 <--- could someone interested check my howto for amule & llinux-routers? It#s my first howto ;)
<spiral> hmmm... A friend of mine wants to install ubuntu on a pc that can't boot from CD...
<spiral> how could he do ?
<saphari_> this is what i get when i put the first line in
<saphari_> cd browse_to_your_download_folder
<saphari_> bash: cd: browse_to_your_download_folder: No such file or directory
<BockBilbo> i fixed the error downloading a driver from a guide on my card's chipset and copying the driver to /lib/hotplug/firmware/
<spiral> saphari_: hmmm... did you really put "browse_to_your_download_folder" and not the true name ?
<BockBilbo> and it worked... but the cuestion is... should the ubuntu installer add the firmware file by default on the /lib/hotplug/firmware directory???
<BockBilbo> what do you think fct?
<sadistikal> is there an installation guide for ubuntu? I see faqs and various docs and some how-tos but I'm just looking for the straight up installation guide
<fct> BockBilbo, I guess it can't, since the firmware files are released under non-free licenses. I have the same problem in debian sid
<saphari_> i am new to this,  just doing wht it says here  :(
<BockBilbo> ohhh
<BockBilbo> fct, and.. if they cant... how did the installer used the wireless card?
<dtygel> I need urgent help!
<dtygel> I changed my personal folder to a mounted device, and now I cannot logon!
<macewan> saphari_: http://www.macewan.org/index.php?m=200412#post-206
<fct> BockBilbo, now that's weird :)
<hawke_> dtygel: Sorry, we're all out of urgent help, only have the regular kind.
<dtygel> heeeelp...
<BockBilbo> fct yeah
<hawke_> dtygel: what error do you get?
<BockBilbo> thats why i think there must be an error somewhere
<dtygel> It cannot mark the .ICEAuthorization file.
<rriche> what's a good p2p app for linux? something decent for musak?
<dtygel> Can I change my personal folder back to original place (/home/dtygel)?
<hawke_> dtygel: Sure.  Boot into recovery mode from the menu
<dtygel> But I must do it without logging in...
<hawke_> dtygel: the boot menu has a "recovery mode" option
<dtygel> hawke. Ok, and what next? How do I change the "personal folder" option?
<hawke_> dtygel: how did you change it before?
<dtygel> hawke: can I still use the menus? I just used the menu: "computer", "system config", and "users"...
<hawke_> dtygel: Oh, OK.  run 'nano /etc/passwd'
<dtygel> in the recovery mode you mean hawke? Because I'm now logged in as a user who cannot do SUDO.
<Amaranth> anyone know why mplayer won'tgo fullscreen? the app does but it doesn't scale the video
<shock> hmkay... allready one update to the amule howto :P
<shock> *sigh*
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> thanks to all!
<BockBilbo> bye
<spiral> nobody for an install without boot from CD ???
<hawke_> Amaranth: add the -vm parameter to mplayer
<hawke_> Amaranth: or -zoom
<hawke_> dtygel: yes, in recovery mode
<Amaranth> hawke_: The app will go fullscreen but it won't scale the video.
<dtygel> hawke: ok. Hang on. I'll logout and try it. I'll tell you folks if everything ran fine... :)
<andril> hello all - again!
<_4strO> dtygel> use sudo useradd -d your_rep for change the home path
<_4strO> too late ...
<hawke_> Amaranth: It should go fullscreen and scale if you add -vm or -zoom to those entries.
<Echylo> hey hey hey
<Echylo> why does my gaim sends files extremely slow
<sic|work> easiest way to get out of gnome and into a nice command line environment?
<hawke_> Amaranth: er, to the command line
<Amaranth> hmm
<Echylo> sic
<Amaranth> if i use both it works
<Echylo> ctrl alt F1
<sic|work> will that end X?
<_4strO> sic|> helt
<Echylo> no
<_4strO> halt*
<Echylo> you get back to X with ctrl alt F7
<sic|work> I want to end X
<yonkeltron> HiddenWolf: next time i sign on. i'll be in ubuntu!
<sic|work> installing nvidia driver
<Echylo> ctrl + alt + backspace
<sic|work> thanks Echylo
<HiddenWolf> yonkeltron: best of luck
<_4strO> sic|work> ctrl-alt-backspace and kill gdm
<Echylo> hey , how do you speed up gaim sending speed?
<Echylo> it does it @ 3kbs
<Echylo> no more
<speel> Echylo: i think it depends on aols servers
<speel> or your connection
<jesus\> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/1342
<jesus\> help :(
<jesus\> I can't kill proftpd
<speel> do sudo proftpd stop
<crimsun> jesus\: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd stop
<jesus\> check the link first
<crimsun> yes, I read that pastebin url
<jesus\> i tried stop, force-stop, but it doesn't go away
<jesus\> i have never had kill -9 fail on me
<speel> proftpd stop
<speel> proftpd stop
<speel> proftpd stop
<speel> proftpd stop
<crimsun> jesus\: notice that those processes are in 'D' state
<crimsun> jesus\: more than likely your disk is spewing errors
<jesus\> what's the "d" state?
<crimsun> jesus\: try checking dmesg for error/panic/oops output
<crimsun> jesus\: uninterruptible sleep
<k-n4b15> someone to help me with ubuntu please ?
<speel> k-n4b15: state your problem
<k-n4b15> i want to install ubuntu on an old PC (166 MHz) but i can't boot on the CDROM
<jesus\> crimsun:  http://pastebin.arslinux.com/1343
<k-n4b15> how can i boot from a floppy to install it ?
<crimsun> jesus\: it's a little more involved than just grepping for those strings
<crimsun> jesus\: e.g., manually look through dmesg|less
<jesus\> hmkeej
<jesus\> i will
<Nekohayo> macewan, just to tell you the amarok "relooking" worked out as expected :)
<k-n4b15> i tried SMB but it didn't detect my CDROM drive
<speel> k-n4b15: you cant install ubuntu from floppy if thats what you want
<Nightie> Hello!
<k-n4b15> there's no way to boot from a floppy to run the install ?
<macewan> screenshot please
<speel> k-n4b15: not that i know of
<Echylo> speel, I can upload 30kbs max, and nobody I know has aol
<Loevborg> k-n4b15, maybe you can get it to boot from a usb key?
<olenuu1> http://img26.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img26&image=screenshot1lv.png how i can open "fail.run" :S
<Nightie> when I try to "./configure --prefix=/usr && make install" clearlooks-3.0, I get the following
<k-n4b15> erf....no USB on an old PC that can't boot on CDROM....
<Nightie> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Nightie> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<Nightie> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Nightie> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Nightie> configure: error: GTK+-2.0 is required to compile clearlooks-engine
<macewan> Nekohayo: congrats - please provide a screenshot
<Nightie> can you help me please?
<macewan> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gtk+-2.0.pc
<speel> ah nightie you read that osnews article eh? lol
<Nekohayo> yeah will do, just a sec ;)
<crimsun> Nightie: you need libgtk2.0-dev at least
<Nightie> speel :: loool!
<k-n4b15> ok thanks anyway guys...
<k-n4b15> bye
<speel> =p
<Nightie> crimsun :: now adding that...
<jesus\> crimsun:  i found no errors in dmesg, the only error-like things re the ntfs-errors
<jesus\> crimsun:  I hdparm'ed my disks yesterday, can that be the problem or would there be some output in dmesg if something goes wrong?
<crimsun> jesus\: short of ptracing the master process, I don't know.
<jesus\> system works fine btw except for that
<Nightie> macewan :: God, nice to meet you! One of the best blogs ever read!
<MarcN> No new ubuntu backgrounds today?
<crimsun> jesus\: you could check whichever changes you made using hdparm
<macewan> blush
<crimsun> MarcN: sheesh, could you wait a day? ;-)
<speel> grr the worst thing i must say is the universe/multiverse teams dont keep there packages uptoday =/ BAH
<crimsun> speel: eh?
<speel> up to date*
<MarcN> crimsun: I just want my monthly softcore porn images ;-)
<crimsun> speel: which packages?
<speel> well for one there is a new gaim version and also netpanzer is out of date
<crimsun> speel: we don't handle gaim - that's in main
<crimsun> speel: and main is frozen
<macewan> Nightie: did not realize anyone actually read the crap I post
<Loevborg> I can't seem to hear any sound from my ubuntu box, not sure whether it's a hardware or software problem... any idea how to test this easily?
<Nekohayo> macewan, http://public.nanokron.info/upload/screenshots/ and there are two pngs (khloe-linux-2005-03-01-gnome-amarok-ugly.png and khloe-linux-2005-03-01-gnome-amarok-better.png)
<speel> ah i did not know that
<speel> i had also emaild the guy who takes care of the netpanzer package ;P
<crimsun> netpanzer's home page seems to be inaccessible presently
<speel> odd
<veristead> k... how do i install something from source
<veristead> ?
<spazery> when ubuntu installs does it install the file gnomeConf.sh
<speel> was working 2 days ago
<spazery> or create the file should i say
<macewan> Nekohayo: wow
<speel> ah works now
<speel> http://netpanzer.berlios.de/
<crimsun> speel: have you tested 0.8 personally?
<bur[n] er> anyone tried sonance music app?
<macewan> didn't compile for me
<macewan> well, gtksharp barfed
<bur[n] er> that's what i was afraid of ;)
<bur[n] er> it's got promise though :)
<crimsun> note that hoary/universe has -unstable packages for gtk#, etc.
<veristead> ok.... i jst downloaded the source to xchat
<bur[n] er> reeeeaaaaally... gotta find my laptop with hoary ;)
<veristead> and i tried to compile it
<veristead> but no acceptable c compiler was found
<veristead> so do i need to download one
<crimsun> veristead: install build-essential
<macewan> bur[n] er: don't give up on it because of me ;)
<jesus\> crimsun:  what do you mean by that?
<bur[n] er> macewan: i'm not, just curious what i was in for
<crimsun> jesus\: by what?
<bur[n] er> if it was quick, i'd do it now before work ;)
<jesus\> crimsun:  I also have a constant load of 62% (when I'm doing nothing)
<veristead> crimsun: come again
<Xappe> i want an iptables gui frontend other than firestarter. any suggestions?
<jesus\> crimsun:  by "crimsun jesus\: you could check whichever changes you made using hdparm"
<crimsun> veristead: sudo aptitude install build-essential, or use Synaptic to install the build-essential package
<macewan> I'm a duffus so you can't judge your success my my failures
<hawke_> Xappe: guarddog
<macewan> by my failures
<speel> no but i know that you need the newst versions to play on the public servers
<Xappe> hawke, is it in the repos?
<hawke_> Xappe: should be.  Possibly in universe
<crimsun> speel: if you can verify that 0.8 seems stable, we may can look into it. Note that today is essentially the last day to push new versions of software into universe.
<Xappe> hawke, bah, it's a kde app...i want a gtk+ one
* bur[n] er wonders if gcursor is in universe
<speel> well the debian team has the .deb package under testing
<crimsun> jesus\: e.g., revert whatever changes you made using hdparm
<veristead> ok
<veristead> got it
<veristead> thanx
<Xappe> speel, i've compiled netpanzer 0.8
<hawke_> Xappe: Ah, sorry.  Let me know if you find something good that's gtk-based.
<speel> did it work correctly?
<veristead> but later on i want to find someone who can help me with this whole backend script problem
<Xappe> speel, i think so...played some matches aginst a buddy that installed it on windows
<bur[n] er> anyone know if a wifi gui is going to make it into hoary?
<speel> ah nice ;)
<veristead> i cnt access 'networking' nor 'Date and Time"
<veristead> which is not very helpful
<speel> is it fairly easy to make .deb packages for ubuntu?
<hawke_> speel: reasonably.
<hawke_> speel: particularly in the case of a simple one-binary application
<hawke_> speel: libraries tend to be more complicated.
<speel> is there a how to on it?
<dtygel> hawke: thanks a lot: it worked. I changed successfully my home folder back to its original place.
<veristead> :-\
<hawke_> dtygel: awesome..
<dtygel> :)
<hawke_> dtygel: Any idea why it failed?
<hawke_> dtygel: My guess would be permissions on the new location..
<veristead> could not run glib test program
<veristead> glib not found
<veristead> what package is that in?
<crimsun> speel: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/  or  sudo aptitude install maint-guide
<elvirolo> hi all!
<crimsun> veristead: libglib2.0-dev
<veristead> ah... so apt-get libglib2.0-dev?
<elvirolo> has anyone had sound problems recently with Hoary ?
<viper12> cool.....more press for ubuntu.  www.guilinux reviews the warty.
<speel> crimsun: well it would be nice to have netpanzer 0.8 out beacause you really cant play in any of the pub servers with the old version but hey the decision is up to you guys
<crimsun> elvirolo: what type of sound problems?
<veristead> crimsun?
<crimsun> veristead: yes
<elvirolo> crimsun, just the "cannot open device /dev/dsp" or whatever
<crimsun> elvirolo: is GNOME giving you that error when you log in, or is a specific [set of]  applications?
<spiral> hi back
<delltony> question has anyone else noticed this before i file a bug report, the firefox in hoary when you try to highlight text it doesn't work correctly lets say your at the end of hte link and go to highlight it shoots to very first of the line but sometimes you don't want to start at the first but thats the only way it will allow you to highlight is if you start from right to left at the beginning of the line
<elvirolo> crimsun, no nothing to to with gnome (I use either fluxbox or KDE), and the problem occurs with totem, enemy territory, amarok etc...
<crimsun> veristead: you may find it useful to go ahead and execute: sudo apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines-cleanice
<crimsun> elvirolo: does System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Audio>Default Sink>ESD>Test work?
<esher> are there a port of new kvirc 3.2.x for ubuntu outhere ?
<macewan> It's so much easier to compile and test while listening to the Dalai Lama discuss the Art of Happiness :)
<crimsun> elvirolo: doubt it. Not even Debian has 3.2.x - experimental only has 3.0.2
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> esher: doubt it. Not even Debian has 3.2.x - experimental only has 3.0.2
<elvirolo> crimsun, let me logon to gnome
<sfl> hi
<veristead> you know there should be a search box in synaptic
<veristead> so you can jst search for the package you are looking for
<veristead> dnt say hoary has it
<StoffBox-Steve> when i want to install a bootsplash must i compile a new kernel ? > think so ... :(
<bur[n] er> veristead: there is that functionality in synaptic
<veristead> is there?
<veristead> where?
<bur[n] er> one sec ;) i'm loading it to find out
<bur[n] er> i know it's there
<veristead> oh
<veristead> lol
<Dr_willis> button called search? :"P
<veristead> the button that says search
<StoffBox-Steve> veristead, at the menu you find it
<veristead> lol
<veristead> found it
<veristead> i'm blind
<veristead> hehe
<bur[n] er> yep ;)
<StoffBox-Steve> how you can miss it ? its so big *lol*
* bur[n] er loudly states, "this is in hoary" ;)
<Nekohayo> hm, I can't change anything in my gnome menu, anybody know why? (can't add/delete anything)
<veristead> cuz i'm white
<veristead> actually i dnt know
<Rods_Tiger> Hi all. I've just installed ubuntu.
<veristead> i'm new to this whole thing
<crimsun> Nekohayo: for warty or hoary?
<veristead> that you call Linux
<Nekohayo> crimsun, hoary
<bur[n] er> Nekohayo: i can't in hoary either (only in debian i can)
<Nekohayo> weird it is.
<Rods_Tiger> One thing I'd like to suss out is how to get it to regard the boot partition I already have.
<Nekohayo> has this been filed as a bug or something?
<crimsun> Nekohayo: because that functionality was stripped several months ago
<Nekohayo> crimsun, uh? why is that?
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: ok i installed ubuntu and there is still no sound....
<veristead> Rods_Tiger: i would like that as well
<bur[n] er> new == rationalize for missing a 'search' button? ;)  (just playin)
<crimsun> Nekohayo: upstream decision, I don't know.
<Rods_Tiger> Another thing I'd like to find is how to install pan.
<veristead> yea me neither i cnt get the sound to work
<Nekohayo> crimsun, thanks, I'll dig a bit on this..
<bur[n] er> turn up the volume
<crimsun> Rods_Tiger: install it
<veristead> it says
<Rods_Tiger> crimsun, it's not listed.
<veristead> Sorry, no mixer elements and/or device found"
<veristead> which sux
<Rods_Tiger> crimsun, the answer to "how to install pan" is obviously not to "install it".
<delltony> question if i'm on a ati 9700 series for my lappy and ati has x.org 6.8 that is the correct driver i need right ?
<bur[n] er> what app veristead ?
<crimsun> Rods_Tiger: then enable the universe repo
<StoffBox-Steve> i too veristead :) 3 weeks now ... love it, only kernel stuff, that sucks ^^
<Rods_Tiger> crimsun, I've absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Explain.
<Dr_willis> yonkeltron,  use the sound mixer and up the volumes.. be sure to check all the sliders.
<veristead> the volume control app
<bur[n] er> Rods_Tiger: search teh wiki for synaptic :)
<veristead> and the one that shows in the panel doesn't work
<Dr_willis> yonkeltron,  often the defaults are MUTED
<veristead> i raise it and it jst goes back down
<crimsun> Rods_Tiger: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<veristead> and now it cnt find lperl
<Dr_willis> i perfer the alsa-mixer myself over the gnome one.
<veristead> what package is that in?
<bur[n] er> Rods_Tiger: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: no mixer elements found
<veristead> crimsun: where is lperl
<veristead> ?
<bur[n] er> no idea what lperl is
<crimsun> veristead: "lperl"?
<pussfeller> how you list users in irsii
<juan> hi guyz, i'm installing mplayer on hoary, but in the ./configure it says that I haven't oss (I have it and alsa) how can I deactivate oss? frot only use alsa and mplayer recognizes alsa... ?
<crimsun> pussfeller: /names
<pussfeller> danke
<bur[n] er> pussfeller: or /who
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: how do i set the sudo password btw?
<veristead> yea it says  "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<crimsun> veristead: install libperl-dev
<StoffBox-Steve> sudo pw is you userpw yonkeltron
<juan> how can I deactivate oss? or I have to recompile the kernel... ?
<LinuxJones> juan, gstreamer-properties
<crimsun> juan: don't worry about it, just go ahead and compile mplayer
<Dr_willis> yonkeltron,  its your users password
<yonkeltron> stoffbox-stever...gotcha
<goldfish> pussfeller: /n if you are lazy
<juan> crimsun I compilet mplayer and I have to kill esd to listen de videos
<LinuxJones> juan, sorry I have to learn to read more :D
<karsten2> Where's ubuntu's iptables config by default?
<juan> thanks LinuxJones
<crimsun> juan: you could tell mplayer to use esd
<hawke_> karsten: I don't think it has one by default
<crimsun> juan: you could set it in the config file, or use -ao esd
<juan> oh crimsun I see
<juan> thanks :)
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: should i install something like discover to try and help me auto-setup the soundcard?
<karsten2> hawke_: any recommendations on where to put it?
<Dr_willis> i only use soundblaster cards and its seen them all on my 3 machines.. never had an issue.
<Rods_Tiger> crimsun, bur[n] er, those urls can't be accessed - the browser is unable to verify the identity of www.ubuntulinux.org as a trusted site.
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byeee...
<bur[n] er> yonkeltron: lspci - find out what kinda sound card;  lsmod - see if the module is loaded
<crimsun> Rods_Tiger: then use http instead of https
<hawke_> karsten: Perhaps /etc/network/ifup.d
<bur[n] er> yonkeltron: also check to see that your user is in the 'audio' group
<Rods_Tiger> crimsun, same url but http?
<bur[n] er> Rods_Tiger: wtf browser are you using?
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: yeah:
<yonkeltron> 0000:02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  EMU10k1X
<yonkeltron> 0000:02:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value]  Input device controller
<Rods_Tiger> bur[n] er, "firefox"
<bur[n] er> yonkeltron: see snd-emu10k1 or just emu10k1?
<Rods_Tiger> crimsun, that worked. Thanks
<yonkeltron> bur[n] er: have a look at what i pasted in....
<tolstoy> folks, after today's updates, my mouse "disappears" over emacs windows when I do a new frame.  Anyone else get that?
<macewan> bur[n] er: just installed sonance - for what it's worth
<tolstoy> actually, the mouse is black, and so is the background of my emacs "new framed" windows.
<bur[n] er> macewan: from ubuntu debs or source
<macewan> source
<karsten2> hawke_: I'm karsten2, not karsten
<bur[n] er> cool, just curious
<macewan> http://sonance.aaronbock.net/downloads/
<hawke_> karsten2: sorry, autocompletion. :-/
* hawke_ be's more careful.
<karsten2> hawke_: I know ;-)
<bur[n] er> macewan: i have the source ;)
<karsten2> hawke_: I'm also karsten, but at home.
<hawke_> karsten2: though I'd not be offended if you called me hawke ...which is me at home, hehe.
<tolstoy> Interestingly, the main emacs window (from which I spawned frames) works okay: the mouse pointer has a white border around it.
<macewan> hrm, i cvs'd gst-sharp & svn'd sonance
<tolstoy> Must be an X thing.
<karsten2> hawke_: Heh.
<veristead> yay
<veristead> got it
<shock> is there a shell command to count the files in a directory?
<tolstoy> ll | wc -l
<tolstoy> ?
<shock> mom
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: it's a dell machine. could that have something to do with it?
<shock> ll - command not found
<yonkeltron> should i run alsa-conf or something?
<tolstoy> ls -l | wc -l
<bur[n] er> ls -l |wc -l   (and minus 1)
<bur[n] er> :)
<hawke_> karsten2: On at least one machine, I just put the output of 'iptables-save' into a file, and manually restore that on bootup.
<hawke_> karsten2: wouldn't be hard to script though
<bur[n] er> so how do you subtract 1 from the output? ;)
<bur[n] er> tolstoy: shock: ls | wc -l works better
<erlend_> does anybody else have the problem that dvd's can only be burned at about half speed in linux ? i have tried using both cdrecord-prodvd and k3b
<tolstoy> bur[n] er, weird.  doesn't count the directory?
<mjr> *5*8
<lunitik> bur[n] er: umm... not really... maybe 'ls | wc -w' ...
<lunitik> providing no files have spaces...
* lunitik takes that back... but doesn't understand
<lunitik> ls returns one line, but wc -l returns correct number? idgi
<bur[n] er> tolstoy: ls -l has the total which it counts too which is a problem
<bur[n] er> alias count="ls | wc -w"
<bur[n] er> :)
<tolstoy> bur[n] er, oh, right, but there's a switch to remove that somewhere.
<Keithamus> Hello everyone!
<Keithamus> I have come here to pick someones brains about a problem installing Ubuntu....
<jon1012> hi everybody :)
<delltony> anyone know where i might find a detailed (hold your hand) howto to setup the ati card on hoary i see the one on the forums speaking about XFree but I see nothing in regard to Xorg and I don't want to bork my system if i can help it :)
<Rods_Tiger> what's recommended for allowing a browser to open pdfs?
<juan> ajjj the ubuntu mirror is so slow :( I have a 1 mb connection and I'm downloading at
<juan> 25% [7 Packages 95040/2210kB 4%]                                  13.2kB/s 2m40s
<knoppix> howdy
<juan> :''(
<knoppix> anyone there
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, adobe reader?
<StoffBox-Steve> *arg* this *ahh* fck samba :(
* lunitik still doesn't get why an ls of 4 files returns one line... but grepping wc -l would still return 4?
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, or gpdf
<goldfish> acroreader
<knoppix> does anyone know cpp really well?
<mastertet> Hi, I have a problem with rythmbox, when I try to play radio, it crash!
<knoppix> C++
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, uhm, i meant acroreader sorry
<knoppix> i need C++ help
<knoppix> :)
<lunitik> knoppix: try #c++
<knoppix> on this server?
<lunitik> knoppix: yup
<goldfish> yes
<knoppix> kk thanks
<Keithamus> my problem is that, when going through the install procedure of Ubuntu (4.10),  my screen displays stuff for less than a second, then goes off, and on again
<Keithamus> keeps going to and fro showing stuff... as you can imagine it is quite irritating
<bur[n] er> Keithamus: ? u think it's a problem with window manager? or X?
<Keithamus> err
<Keithamus> not sure, I dont know that much about linux, I would imagine X, seeing as it happens in the install procedure
<Keithamus> as in, i load up the CD, boot and it happens
<shock> <bur[n] er> - many thx!
<lunitik> bur[n] er: during install... X is never used...
<Symbiote> can someone tell me how to fix the lag problem i have on my freshly installed ubuntu i have in all games. if i set it to lower color like 565 then it works ok
<StoffBox-Steve> someone an idea why Samba work fine, but after a restart the lan seems to be killed ?
<bur[n] er> nah, iddn't know this was during install... assumed post-install ;)
<bur[n] er> shock: thank you, that's a fun addition to my ~/.bashrc :)
<juan> !!!
<juan> I don't tolerate anymore that!! :(
<Rods_Tiger> erlend_, I've just installed gpdf, but firefox is still complaining that the pdf could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist, and to change the association in my preferences. However, the preferences say absolutely nothing about pdfs or suchlike.
<juan> 41% [5 Packages 573120/2210kB 25%]                                 7668B/s 3m33s   !!!!
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, install acroreader. you can find acroreader plugin for firefox also
<juan> and I'm able to download at 115 kbps!
<bur[n] er> Rods_Tiger: did you check the firefox associations?
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, i think you can read about it on www.ubuntuguide.org if i am not completely mistaken
<juan> what's happen with the servers?
<Symbiote> can someone help me set up an nvidia graphic card?
<yonkeltron> i am really not pleased with ubuntu and hardware right now. it didn't detect my soundcard and it doesn't have the driver for my networked printer (HP Deskjet 6800)
<lunitik> Symbiote: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<juan> i'm downloading at 7 kbps! please
<Symbiote> i tried that
* lunitik waits to see someone state the ubuntuguide equivelent
<Symbiote> nothing changed
<lunitik> Symbiote: you restart X after you did it?
<Symbiote> sure
<juan> inacceptable
<redissexy> the latest Ubuntu kernel has some problem with GTK+ threads? weird. I rebooted my install and now an application of mine (Ruby-GTK+) does not crash anymore...
<Symbiote> well i did ctrl+alt+backspace
<StoffBox-Steve> thats really hard juan
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, apt-get install acroread acroread-plugin
<mastertet> so nobody knows how to deal with radio in rythmbox?
<elvirolo_> !help
<elvirolo_> crimmson gone ?
<Rods_Tiger> bur[n] er, what are the firefox associations?
<lunitik> juan: inacceptable is unacceptable  ;)
<juan> lunitik yea
<lunitik> mastertet: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<juan> so speak spanish :)
<bur[n] er> go to "edit -> preferences" then "Downloads" then look for "File Types" in the right pane
<Symbiote> lunitik, my graph card is kinda outdated but still it should run games like UO normally :/
<mastertet> thanks lunitik!
<juan> I want to see how can you speak spanish lunitik :)
<Rods_Tiger> erlend_, type that in a terminal?
<veristead> ok... so what is a good DVD player app for Ubuntu?
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, well or start synaptic. search for acroread. install it + the plugin. then you should be set !
<veristead> the totem movie player seemingly isn't working
<Rods_Tiger> erlend_, typing that in doesn't work
<veristead> and if someone else has a suggestion that would be cool
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, "sudo apt-get install acroread-plugin"
<Rods_Tiger> erlend_, it's not in synaptic either
<Keithamus> so yea, like I say; booting the install CD, when it gets to language selection, the display keeps going off and on. Anyone got any ideas/solutions please?
<jon1012> (I know that it's not the right place for this, but as the ubuntu user are gnome 2 user, I just wanted to say that I'm searching for beta-testers for the Appliworks software ( http://appliworks.jondesign.net ))
<lunitik> juan: je ne habla espanyol   :(
<Rods_Tiger> erlend_, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rods_Tiger> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<goldfish> Rods_Tiger: you are using apt-get at same time
<veristead> anyone?
<Rods_Tiger> goldfish, I was just told to
<veristead> a good DVD player program for Ubuntu Linux
<lunitik> veristead: that is in the wiki
<erlend_> Rods_Tiger, to fix your problem without having to ask a lot of questions: read about it on www.ubuntuguide.org . it is explained perfectly :)
<goldfish> Rods_Tiger: Oh right, u cant use apt-get and synaptic at the same time.
<jon1012> veristead > try to reinstall gstreamer  (if you are working with totem-gstreamer), or maybe, switch to totem-xine and install xine
<veristead> jon1012 it's gstreamer. is that in a package on synaptic
<juan> lunitik I just want to say the ubuntu server are suc*ing 'cause I can download at 115 kbps and only i'm downloading from ubuntu servers at 7 kbps... I think it's ...
<juan> server*
<jon1012> veristead > ok, so maybe you could try to switch to totem-xine and install xine ?
<veristead> jon1012 if so which package
<juan> 959B/s 14s !!!!
<juan> 0.9 kbps!
<veristead> ok... where can i get it?
<jon1012> using synaptic ;)
<lunitik> juan: try a different mirror? its a sign that Ubuntu is getting more popular... else that that box sucks  (the one hosting the files)
<jon1012> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Keithamus> is anyone available to help me with my problem pls?
<juan> lunitik I tried my country mirror and the official mirror
<jon1012> veristead> sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<StoffBox-Steve_> -- i make a new kernel, on the with the new one it seems to work but after the "booting the kernel" its stop .. normaly "starting ubuntu" comes up.... andy ideas ?
<veristead> yep got it jon1012
<veristead> thanx
<veristead> 900kbps
<veristead> and jst about done
<jon1012> you're welcome ;)
<yonkeltron> Dr_willis: the volume applet in the panel will not even allow me to raise the volume!
<veristead> oops there are two files to download
<veristead> 1s remaining
<juan> fucking freesoft... 'cause I don't pay.. I can't get a ubuntu package... the slowness is coverting Ubuntu inusable
<jon1012> veristead > I have to go to eat
<veristead> k... now that i have totem-xine how do i launch it
<veristead> where did it download + install to
<veristead> ?
<Jon1012-Away> launch it via command line ;)
<Jon1012-Away> totem-xine
<Jon1012-Away> to try it
<juan> veristead ! synaptic! apt
<devdude> anyone know when hoary stable will be released?
<Keithamus> veristead, i think most apps that u install go to /usr/bin/
<juan> or, if u want, compile it
<Keithamus> devdude around April sometime
<juan> devdude april :) 5.04 (2005-april)
<devdude> thanks
<Keithamus> so yea, can anyone help with my monitor troubles please?
<Keithamus> the display only stays on for less than 1 second, then it comes back on, goes off, on, off on etc etc
<Keithamus> when I am in the installer for the distro that is
<scizzo> Keithamus: restart X
<veristead> woah
<veristead> requests alot of CPU to play my DVD
<Keithamus> scizzo, it is when I am in the installer
<veristead> and no volume
<Xappe> hmm, i'm stuck with firestarter...and when it's enabled it won't let me use internet at all...thought that it should be restrictive only for incoming connections...
<scizzo> Keithamus: ummm....sounds weird
<StoffBox-Steve_> noone an idea ? :(
<Keithamus> scizzo > vry...
<veristead> how do i eject a removable storage
<Keithamus> scizzo, my monitor seems to be problematic usually, it didnt work with MEPIS because MEPIS default res is 1024x768@70hz, which my monitor cant do
<Keithamus> but this is alot weirder
<veristead> how do i eject a file?
<scizzo> I have no idea
<Xappe> a can't see where to set rules for outgoing connections...and when I read the online help (with the firewall off, because it won't let me connect to http) the y claim that it should allow me to do whatever...
<veristead> er... CD
<veristead> i have a DVD in there but how do i eject it?
<scizzo> veristead: its not listed on the desktop?
<cybane> YAY! I have the time for my interview and it is tomorrow!
* cybane dances
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question: what am I trying to do (so I can look for info) if I want to remove duplicate entries in a log file. aka, I want a list of everyone who's logged in, but I don't want the duplicates of that list
<veristead> yea it is
<veristead> but how do i eject it
<veristead> ?
<Keithamus> does anyone know what the resolution and hz are set to for the ubuntu installer then?
<veristead> scizzo: it is but i cnt eject it
<lavigj> veristead: right click it and select eject?
<yonkeltron> where can i stop the filemanager from opening new windows for each folder?
<veristead> doh
<scizzo> veristead: right click and eject?
<RainMoods> hi all
<hubert> hi! where in ubuntu is located grub.conf ?
<veristead> yep
<veristead> i got it
<veristead> lol
<lavigj> veristead: it needs to unmount. right click/eject unmounts it and also ejects it
<veristead> du!
<veristead> yep got it
<lavigj> veristead: :)
<HcE> hubert: configuration to grub is usually in /boot/grub/
<veristead> next step... audio..
<veristead> how do i get audio to work?
<veristead> i am using an iBook
<lavigj> veristead: good luck :) mine just worked...
<veristead> and it seems to need a driver or something
<RainMoods> my printer tells me it's paused... when I click resume it goes back to paused
<RainMoods> what to do?
<veristead> click pause
<veristead> maybe it will resume
<hubert> HcE: there is no such file in this directory on my system
<veristead> :-P
<veristead> lavigj how did you get the sound to work?
<Keithamus> hubert, why not search for it using the file manager search function?
<HcE> hubert: tried running "update-grub"?
<lavigj> veristead: mine just worked. my laptop has an intel chipset, and my desktop is sound blaster
<lavigj> veristead: I didn't have to do anything special
<ycco> anyone know how I can get a user to log in to say: F8 instead of F7?
<ycco> I want to have X running on both F7 as well as F8
<hubert> HcE: thanks, update-grub found my new kernel and installed it
<HcE> hihi
<RainMoods> that does not work... it worked till this morning when I did an upgrade..
<HcE> hubert: now you can look in /boot/grub/
* Xappe is thinking of setting +hatred firestarter
<lavigj> ok, I grepped a log file to get every line that has "Login". how do I get rid of duplicate logins now?
<ycco> bbiab
<hubert> HcE: no such file still
<Pluk> ycco edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there are ways to make 'x' aliases?  like to make a special aterm, so when i did alt+f2 and typed "aterm" it would be my cool "aterm -T irssi blah blah blah" ??
<HcE> hubert: strange, try to locate or find|grep for it
<HcE> hubert: it's called menu.lst in my system
<styx2005> how can i change boot order in grub?
<jesus_detached> i could use the "screen resolution" button before I used the fglrx driver for my ATI, but now I can only switch resolutions by pressing ctrl+alt+<+>
<yonkeltron> why doesn't ubuntu have standard package repositories? i can't apt-get cmucl or anything like that!
<HcE> styx2005: alter the value of "default"
<RainMoods> cant wait longer, will search further for my silly paused printer problem
<hubert> HcE: that's it, menu.1st I got it too
<HcE> styx2005: the first kernel in the list is 0
<styx2005> HcE in where?
<hubert> thanks
<HcE> styx2005: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HcE> I've been hacking with grub all this week ;)
<styx2005> HcE i'll try it
<Pluk> yonkeltron, cmucl is in universe.. edit /etc/apt/sources.list to have access to universe
<yonkeltron> Pluk: and what about my soundcard? i'm not very impressed with ubuntu right now
<Pluk> yonkeltron, your using warty?
<yonkeltron> Pluk: yeah. 4.10
<Pluk> what soundcard?
<yonkeltron> creative soundblaster live
<Pluk> lsmod |grep emu10k1
<Pluk> does that give anything/
<Echylo> hmm where can I find information about how viruses work? i mean source code stuff, and no I won't create one, too stupid for it
<Echylo> or it would be stupid
<Echylo> I hate them
<lavigj> anyone here good and working with log files?
<Pluk> or does lsmod list emu10k1.. cuz it might be case sensitive
<goldfish> Echylo: Google.
<yonkeltron> Pluk: no...should i apt-get install discover? it couldn't hurt
<prats> hi. somebody help me install thunderbird?
<Echylo> what is google, never heard of
<Echylo> you think I ain't using it :&
<scizzo> Echylo: www.google.com
<Echylo> oow that google
<Echylo> :s
<scizzo> Echylo: start using search engines
<Echylo> I am
<Pluk> yonkeltron, modprobe snd-emu10k1
<findeton> _Hi
<mastertet> The audio preview in nautilus is not working on my warty, is this a feature only available under Hoary?
<Pluk> but it shouldve detected it at boot
<goldfish> Echylo: Are you looking for any virus in particular?
<Pluk> brb
<devo> maybe someone can help me with a mandrake 10 problem.  i tried to install a cable modem and it seems to have made it such that the ppp connection no longer works (although it still can dialup and connect!).  i run the browser and the pages won't load.  i'm flumoxed.
<findeton> I have Hoary installed in my system and I'm having problem umounting my cdrom device
<goldfish> Echylo: Or just viruses in general?
<findeton> umount /media/cdrom0
<findeton> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<findeton> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<styx2005> which p2p client to use with uuntu?
<goldfish> amule
<lavigj> findeton: if any window is open to that, you won't be able to
<Echylo> in general
<Echylo> specific worms
<Echylo> I like to learn about them
<Echylo> just the way they work :)
<goldfish> in general, specific worms :)
<yonkeltron> Pluk: nothing
<Echylo> yea I know
<Echylo> sorry
<yonkeltron> Pluk: don't even have a mixer!
<goldfish> Echylo: np :)
<findeton> lavigj: no one opened. but I forgot to mention that I'm using kde (gnome is inexplicably slow)
<lavigj> findeton: hmm. not sure theyn
<devo> on mandrake 10 my cable modem installation attempt seems to have nuked my ppp connection.  it dials up and connects but the browser will not load pages.  any help would be appreciated.
<neom> Does anyone know the name of the config file that contains the location of the server root for apache. Mine points to /var/www and I want to change that.
<findeton> lavigj: ehm, I'm curious, why doesn't ubuntu use something like automount by default or something?
<lavigj> findeton: I thought it did, but I am very new to ubuntu and even linux in general :)
<findeton> lavigj: ah ok thanks anyway =)
<yonkeltron> Pluk: any ideas?
<Amaranth> it does automount
<Amaranth> well, it does with gnome, anyway
<Amaranth> gnome-volume-manager does it, iirc
<lavigj> findeton: is there a particular error message you get when you try to unmount it?
<isakn> which file system would be the smartest to use when installing ubuntu?
<isakn> like reiserfs or what they all are called :)?
<findeton> ahm let me try. I'm trying to do this in my brother's machine. it seems that he mounted the cd in gnome. gnome was becaming slower and slower and he switched to kde and now we're trying to umount it right from kde with the umount command
<findeton> lavigj: umount /media/cdrom0
<findeton> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<findeton> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<LinuxJones> isakn, I like ext3
<LinuxJones> isakn, I't's very reliable
<robodex> I have the same problem in warty with DVDs; it'll spin them and read them for about 5 minutes then spit out an error
<lavigj> findeton: it might be because of that gnome thing. for whatever reason, the system thinks that's in use
<isakn> alright, but, hmm - what's the difference actually?
<lavigj> findeton: I am not sure if you can for umount something
<findeton> lavigj: in fact this is what I get when I try to launch gnome-volume-manager from the cmd:
<findeton> gnome-volume-manager
<findeton> ** (gnome-volume-manager:26779): WARNING **: manager.c/1230: already running?
<karsten2> What's the recommended firewall package?  I'm NATing for a small (< dozen) set of hosts between two nonroutable nets.  Institutional setting.
<isakn> i heard about somebody whos file became smaller because of a filesystem shift (this is not a fact, but i slightly remember it). do you know anything about that LinuxJones?
<findeton> should I kill the process?
<karsten2> ...and I'd like mostly a simple NAT firewall that comes up when network starts.  I'm DHCPd from upstream, I DHCP host for downstream.
<lavigj> findeton: take this with a big grain of salt, but if you are in KDE I don't see where the gnome file manager should matter much
<lavigj> findeton: you can probably kill it and then unmount
<yonkeltron> does ubuntu use alsa?
<stefan_hb> vxc
<findeton> ok let's try
<lavigj> yonkeltron: esound, afaik
<igors> da
<karsten2> Is shorewall the ubuntu FW package?
<yonkeltron> lavigj: then is there an esound config app? my soundcard doesn't work
<lunitik> karsten2: you can use it to get a starting point for your iptables rules, sure...
<karsten2> lunitik: Does it run console?
<hubert> hi again, I compiled the linux kernel 2.6.10 and installed it, but I cannot boot it because I get 'kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)'. can this be caused because of lack of initrd file for this kernel in /boot directory?
<StoffBox-Steve> one of them :) karsten, im using Firestarter
<karsten2> StoffBox-Steve: I'm karsten2
<karsten2> StoffBox-Steve: OK.
<lavigj> yonkeltron: ah, not sure. I assume you've checked the modules?
<findeton> bah, no luck. the device is still "busy"
<StoffBox-Steve> *ups* sry karsten2 :D
<jesus_detached> Where cvan I chose my refresh rate of my screen? I can't use "screen resolution" anymore now I use the fglrx driver
<yonkeltron> lavigj: yeah and Pluk helped me a little bit. it doesn't even pick up a mixer!
<lavigj> findeton: shoot, not sure then
<lavigj> yonkeltron: does lspci show the device?
<karsten2> StoffBox-Steve: NP.
<yonkeltron> lavigj: yes. would you like to see?
<karsten2> StoffBox-Steve: I'm also karsten, but I'm not myself right now.
<Xappe> StoffBox-Steve, then perhaps you can tell me what i'm doing wrong w/ firestarter. it won't let me connect to anything...and I don't know how to configure it to do that...
<jesus_detached> I also have this screen that doesn't fit, whenever I move to the side of my screen it scrolls, and I don't remember how to turn it off in xorg
<findeton> uhm, well I must go. bye thanks for the help !
<lavigj> yonkeltron: no, unfortunately I am not sure what to tell you
<stazich> hey
<lavigj> yonkeltron: I was hoping that maybe it wasn't seated right or something :)
<StoffBox-Steve> make kernels is so boring :S
<stazich> can anyone helop me? im trying to boot a power pc ubuntu linux cd on my iMac, but it does not seem to work, anyone have a clue what it could be? i keep holding the ctrl key while booting but it still takes me to Debian which i hae installed right now
<Jet2k5> hello anyone here have a scanner?
<yonkeltron> lavigj: no it's fine.....i'm not very impressed by ubuntu right now. everyone in here said that it would work right out of the box and all that. then everyone promised me that they would help me fix it. been waiting here going in circles for half an hour! i feel rather cheated
<stazich> yonkeltron, switch edition ;-)
<lavigj> yonkeltron: sorry man, I am pretty new to linux and especially ubuntu.
<cybane> Does ubuntu mount USB drives automatically
<Jet2k5> I can't get ubuntu to pick up my scanner
<yonkeltron> stazich: meaning?
<Jet2k5> everytimet that I run xsane it can't detect it
<tremor> cybane: yes
<Jet2k5> how do I change that?
<lavigj> Jet2k5: did you check the SANE webpage to be sure yours is supported?
<Jet2k5> yeah it's worked with Mandrake and Arch Linux
<hawke_> yonkeltron: I doubt anyone "promised" that to you.
<stazich> just kidding.. what i mean is dont complain.. it was ur own choice to take on ubuntu, noone signed an agreement with you to support anything.. i am in same situation ...
<elvirolo> crimsun, hi there, i'm back (with the sound prob)
<Jet2k5> lavigj: I thought ubuntu would pick it up right away, so I don't know what files to modify
<yonkeltron> hawke_: yeah actually.....hiddenwolf promised me....
<lavigj> Jet2k5: ah, ok. sorry, I don't know much about scanners under linux, except that mine doesn't work under SANE :)
<elvirolo> crimsun, i did the test and it did not worl :(
<yonkeltron> stazich...yeah i know.
<StoffBox-Steve> *args* samba piss me on.... why the fck its dosnt work anymore :( didnt change anythink ..
<Jet2k5> err anybody know?
<GarySaved> O.K.  I have ubuntu installed on my system ...
<stazich> can anyone helop me? im trying to boot a power pc ubuntu linux cd on my iMac, but it does not seem to work, anyone have a clue what it could be? i keep holding the ctrl key while booting but it still takes me to Debian which i hae installed right now
<hawke_> yonkeltron: Oh. Sorry.
<hawke_> stazich: hold down c
<ompaul> yonkeltron, I did not see your initial issue - I have been eating and resting - what is your particular issue, I am not suggesting I can solve it but I might be able to help
<GarySaved> I am running an Athelon.
<GarySaved> I downloaded the k7 kernel, how do I switch to it?
<hawke_> GarySaved: Choose it on boot in the menu
<GarySaved> I do not get a menu.
<MaxeyPad> is it possible to get 5.1 sound for dvd playback under linux
<yonkeltron> ompaul: thank you. that is very kind of you. lspci sees my soundcard (creative soundblaster live) and the kernel module (snd-emu10k1) is loaded. no sound, no mixer, no nothing
<StoffBox-Steve> when you run grub and the kernel is install in /boot run grub-update it normaly find it that reboot choose it .. when the grub menu dosnt come up press esc at startup  GarySaved
<lavigj> is anyone here skilled at extracting data from log files?
<karsten2> OK, can someone walk me through a shorewall setup?
<karsten2> lavigj: man grep
<lunitik> karsten2: step 1: apt-get install firestarter
<karsten2> lunitik: advantages over shorewall?
<Jet2k5> is there any developers in here?
<ompaul> yonkeltron, start a terminal, then start alsamixer, then play with the volume meters - one thing that might impact this however is if you have an inbuild sound card in which case try disabling it in the bios but ye ole alsamixer is good
<lavigj> karsten2: already did and used that. I have a list of logins, but now I am trying to get a list of just the unique ones.
<lunitik> karsten2: it doesn't require you to know something about iptables?
<karsten2> lavigj: sort -u
<lavigj> karsten2: instead of 4000 lines of repeating data
<Jet2k5> no offence but every time I come in here I sorta never get help
<lavigj> karsten2: ok
<lunitik> karsten2: and it has a pretty GUI and stuff
<StoffBox-Steve> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :: need root privileges make: *** [kernel-image-deb]  Fehler 1 << why the fck this come up at the end of compile ? why not at start ...
<Jet2k5> and I'm not a linux n00b, but just can't exect better for them
<karsten2> lunitik:  console only and I know a thing or two about firewalls/iptables.
<yonkeltron> ompaul: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ompaul> lavigj, put it in a spreadsheet and pull out unique ids via advanced filters
<lunitik> karsten2: shorewall is basically just a starting point for iptables settings... not really anything more afaik
<ompaul> yonkeltron, ooch
<ompaul> yonkeltron, but not all is lost
<ompaul> :)
<MaxeyPad> IPKungfu is an excellent, easy to use bash script that creates iptables rules for you.
<lavigj> ompaul: hadn't thought of that, but it might work
<hawke_> ompaul: the driver's not detecting the card...
<yonkeltron> ompaul: you fill me with hope. it's a pci card
<karsten2> lunitik: Yeah, a bunch of template files.  Not a bad organization though.
<MaxeyPad> you might want to check that out http://www.linuxkungfu.org/
<karsten2> lavigj: You got that?
<lavigj> sort -u?
<karsten2> lavigj: Yeah.  Sorts input to unique occurances.
<karsten2> lavigj: If you'd describe what you're doing specifically I can offer better guidance.
* lunitik wonders why so many people answer "how does x work" with "try z"
<ompaul> hawke_, true - however I would like to know what it is trying to pick up :)
<karsten2> lavigj: awk '/pattern/ {print <columns>}'  | sort -u  is a generally useful recipie.
<lavigj> karsten2: yeah, and I think it worked, however it is picking up dates as well. basically, I have a file full of login occurences that i grepped from the logfiles for sendmail. I am trying to wind up with just a list of users who have logged into send mail
<karsten2> lavigj: ^^
<lavigj> karsten2: I will check that
<lavigj> thanks
<Naos> Hi all
<karsten2> lavigj: You can cut through your columns with awk or cut.
<karsten2> Naos: He left.
<lavigj> karsten2: thanks, I will do some man awk and man cut action and see what I can do
<schasi> switch on nmap for os detection please
<hawke_> ompaul: I'm curious to hear the solution to yonkeltron's sound problem if you come up with anything..
<schasi> Dont get it found
<karsten2> lavigj: Post if you've got questions.   You can use #flood as well for longer stuff.
<lavigj> karsten2: thanks, it is greatly appreciated
<karsten2> lavigj: NP. I'm in middle of stuff, may take a minute to see you.
<stazich> hey does anyone know a FTP Debian archive mirror hostname
<stazich> ?
<hawke_> stazich: ftp.us.debian.org ?
<macewan> bur[n] er: Sonance works fine on Hoary
* encryptio pokes delltony 
<karsten2> stazich: http://www.debian.org/.  Mirrors listed there.
<delltony> hey man
<stazich> thx
<stazich> how come i need debian mirrors installing ubuntu?>
* delltony updated his freakin ati drivers now no more xrandr
<delltony> it might kill me but i'm gonna get this tvout to work :)
<hawke_> stazich: You shouldn't.
<stazich> im already there :(
<delltony> anyone have any idea how to get screen resolution back ?
* encryptio points out his new irc stat perl script to delltony 
<stazich> dont know where in the process i went wrong
<StoffBox-Steve> its normaly that it come at the installer stazich
<RainMoods> delltony, go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<delltony> this sucks if i use the ubuntu supplied ati fglrx my glxgears reports only 362.600 fps but if i use the new driver from ati its more like 4768.400 fps
<delltony> but i can't change screen resolution :( evidently i setup fglxconfig wrong
* Echylo is bored
* encryptio points delltony to the xorg config files in /etc
<RainMoods> delltony: you have upgraded to hoary?
<delltony> yeah i use hoary
<StoffBox-Steve> try make a working kernel ..will kill me i think :(
<delltony> yeah i know about the xorg.conf file
<RainMoods> and everything worked fine under warty?
<encryptio> delltony: added your resolutions there?
<delltony> well warty was fun xorg was fine but i'm trying somethign different
<hawke_> delltony: what are you trying?
<RainMoods> delltony: I had/have issues with xorg - now I am back to xfree86
<delltony> the new ati driver
<StoffBox-Steve> so and so RainMoods.. must work fine
<delltony> not the ubuntu one
<styx2005> i've got no sound in flashplayer
<RainMoods> I have printer problems at this moment. When I wnat to print, it says that the printer is 'paused'. when I hit the 'resume' button, it still does not work. And my printing always worked ..
<hawke_> delltony: what did you do to install the ati driver?
<iftrouble> can anyone recommend me an app for debian/ubuntu similar to redhat's netconfig which  does NOT depend on gnome/kde/webmin? a tool that does not require editing config files by hand!
<delltony> i can pm you my install notes if you would like
<iftrouble> what?
<OmniColossus> <--needs help authing with 802.1x eap-ttls
<RainMoods> StoffBox-Steve: what must work fine? xorg? I didnt get it working...
<delltony> just let me know if youw ant them hawke_
<RainMoods> Anyone here can help me with my print problems?
<StoffBox-Steve> RainMoods dont see xorg was the theme, was an common info, by me xorg didnt work 2
<StoffBox-Steve> but i try it only one time ... fighting sence a week with kernel making
* RainMoods hopes that everybody is now so silent because they all are looking into his printing problem...
<hawke_> RainMoods: I have no idea what the problem would be...does browsing to localhost:631 and choosing printers give any more detail?
* StoffBox-Steve looking at his own fck probs :P
<lavigj> karsten2: just so you know, I really appreciate the help with this all, but I (somewhat abashedly) realized it would be easier to import the data into a spreadsheet
<RainMoods> hawke_: I get a page from The Common UNIX Printing System
<hawke_> RainMoods: Yep.
<hawke_> RainMoods: can you go to "manage printers"?
<StoffBox-Steve> when i have a kernel_path folder in src and make the kernel with make-dpkg  it automatic path ?
<png`> i need to start a program at startup. where can i add it from console
<RainMoods> hawke_: yes I can go to manage printers
<hawke_> RainMoods: And does your printer show up there?
<RainMoods> hawke_: yes, it shows up there
<hawke_> RainMoods: and if so, what status message does it give?
* StoffBox-Steve reboots and hope the kernel work 
* Quarupt|ZzZz is back (gone 10:15:14)
<RainMoods> hawke_: it states:  Printer State: stopped, accepting jobs.
<HrdwrBoB> iftrouble: why exactly?
<HrdwrBoB> iftrouble: I don't beleive there is
<ompaul> hawke_ well we tried a few little bits but at the end of the day hoary will be tried :0
<hawke_> ompaul: thanks..I kinda thought so, :-/
<hawke_> RainMoods: does clicking start printer do any good? I'm guessing not..
<ompaul> cdrecord dev=0,1,0 -pad driveropts=burnfree hoary-install-i386.iso  <-- being fun
<RainMoods> hawke_: I get a promt for username and password, but have no clue what to enter there
<karsten2> lavigj: You're mistaken ;-)
<hawke_> RainMoods: try your username and password
<karsten2> lavigj: /join #flood and show me what you're doing.
<png`> i need to start a program at startup. which file can i use for startup files
<RainMoods> hawke_: tried that already, and that does not work. Further, at the top of the page, there is a message: Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing.
<hawke_> RainMoods: k.
<RainMoods> png': are you in a GUI?
<hawke_> RainMoods: anything possibly useful in /var/log/cups/error_log?
<RainMoods> very useful! let me paste a tail...
<hawke_> RainMoods: /msg it please..
<StoffBox-Steve> i think it will take me the rest of my life to make a working kernel :( that really Sux
<karsten2> Hrm.  Is 'mc' packaged for ubuntu?
<RainMoods>  IsAuthorized: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Auth entication failure)!
<RainMoods> hawke_: whoops! here it is already
<iftrouble> vi /etc/network/interfaces sucks
<iftrouble> dhclient sucks
<HrdwrBoB> iftrouble: yes but there's nothing wrong with the GNOME tools
<iftrouble> netenv sucks
<karsten2> lavigj: Stillhere?
<iftrouble> what if you only have 60 megs of ram?
<no0tic> hi! Can anyone help me installing hp officejet parallel scanner?
<karsten2> iftrouble: Yeah, IMO it's a PITA.
<isakn> Is ubuntu based on Debian or what?
<meuserj|work> isakn, yes
<no0tic> please, it's important, I need it working tomorrow morning!
<isakn> arh, how nice :).
<no0tic> with mandrake just worked...
<isakn> im going for it now - the install, wish me luck guys :P
<meuserj|work> isakn, don't need luck.. easiest Linux install I've ever seen
<iftrouble> with fedora just worked too! (TM) but i had to sell my fedora PC because of hard times moneywise!
<isakn> thats what they all say :) - i think i can handle it then. :)
<meuserj|work> heh
<styx2005> i can't hear sound in flash player neither the startup sound. i tried this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882&highlight=flash+sound but didn't help
<isakn> but
<StoffBox-Steve> what diver i must set in the kernel for an 3c940 GB onboard lan ?
<isakn> 10gb would be plenty, right?
<meuserj|work> isakn, yeah
<isakn> good.
<StoffBox-Steve> i install it on a 4 Gb drive isakn :)
<isakn> yeah, but i need some room for programs and stuff :) - i dont wanna end up in trouble in the end
<isakn> so too be on the safe side i'll take 10gb :)
<StoffBox-Steve> have a 40 Gb drive in backhand :D
<isakn> haha :P
<isakn> oh, well - cya guys hopefully :D
* cybane resists urge to install WinXP Pro to play WoW again
<StoffBox-Steve> someone can help me marking a working 2.6.8 working kernel ? its going to kill me
<tanek_> how do I change default sound device?
<Madeye> hey
<RainMoods> tanek_: system->preferences->multimedia systems selector might help
<Jon1012-Away> (if somebody is interested, I've released yesterday the last devel version of appliworks ( http://appliworks.jondesign.net ) )
<RainMoods> what does appliworks do?
<Jon1012-Away> pictures managment and database
<Jon1012-Away> innovative way of handling pictures ;)
<Jon1012-Away> it's a gnome 2 app
<macewan> like the site design :)
<Jon1012-Away> thx :)
<tanek_> RainMoods, say what? system where? :S
<Neil3> hey guys
<dazed> I NEED HELP BAD!
<Neil3> just added a dvd rom drive to my system but it doesnt show up in nautilus or automount, any ideas?
<RainMoods> tanek_: at the top of your screen, there is something called 'System'
<Neil3> it is recognised by totem and i can mount it manualy
<tanek_> RainMoods, eh... no
<geppy> dazed:  Don't say that;  just state your problem.
<no0tic> HP OfficeJet 1150C scanner help needed!
<RainMoods> tanek_: what are you using?
<dazed> Ok well, I just installed Ubuntu last night (completely on accident formatted whole hard drive) this is my first linux distro...played around on knoppix for a couple months...i like the fluxbox desktop system i downloaded it tried to install and in configuration says i need to install X Windows System Libs and i thought ubuntu did that
<tanek_> RainMoods, gnome...?
<geppy> dazed:  You can't get fluxbox to work, is that what you're saying?
<dazed> so anyone have some help for me?
<dazed> yes
<dazed> geppy: yes it wont get past the configure part of the install
<geppy> dazed:  Open a GNOME-terminal, and run 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'
<geppy> dazed:  Wait;  have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<dazed> yes
<dazed> im on it currently
<RainMoods> tanek_ I also use gnome and I see 'system' in the top panel
<geppy> dazed:  Does 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox' not work?
<dazed> ill try...is root terminal an Gnome-Term
<tanek_> RainMoods, i have applications + computer, and stuff i added myself
<geppy> dazed:  Sure, that'll work.
<Echylo> can you get Ip if somebody keeps ctcp pinging you
<tanek_> anyone know how i chage default sound device, its set to my usb webcam instead of my sound card :P
<dazed> and just type 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'
<geppy> dazed:  The easiest way to open a GNOME terminal, though, is to just right-click on your GNOME desktop and select 'Open Terminal'
<karsten2> Echylo: Tell it to th eops.
<geppy> dazed:  Yes.
<Echylo> they like him too much :)
<Echylo> or they aren't here
<Echylo> there*
<dazed> Error couldnt find package fluxbox
<jon1012> I'm back little bug
<StoffBox-Steve> dont know it helps but take a look at http://home.arcor.de/markusheinz/ink_level.html no0tic
<dazed> does the package have to be somewhere special..i downloaded it as a tar.gz
<jon1012> someone told me something ?
<aeolist> can someone check my repositories list for me and tell me if i missing something?
<geppy> dazed:  It will automagically download it for you.
<geppy> dazed:  Do this:
<geppy> dazed:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geppy> dazed:  Take the leading '#' off the beginning of the lines with 'multiverse' and 'universe'
<isakn> hmm.. i get an error while trying to get into the install program - or its not excactly a error, but it says that its loading programs, etc. and then it comes to xfsprogs.udeb (or something like that) and it just blinks and keeps blinking
<StoffBox-Steve> sry no0tic was a work link ^^ that not helps
<geppy> dazed:  these lines:
<geppy>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<geppy>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<isakn> like forever :\
<StoffBox-Steve> wrong
<isakn> anybody knows that error?
<geppy> dazed:  Were you able to do that?
<StoffBox-Steve> no0tic,  so this is the right link :D http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-OfficeJet_Pro_1150C
<dazed> hold on im looking these lines?
<dazed> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<dazed> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<geppy> dazed:  Were you able to do that?
<no0tic> StoffBox-Steve: I read it, but I didn't find anything useful...
<geppy> dazed:  Yes, take the leading '#' off of those lines.
<dazed> no im lost and confused i got the sources.list file open
<rubenv> mjg59: are you there, I'm installing a laptop that hangs on boot
<geppy> dazed:  Yes, you are in the right file;  you need to remove the leading '#'s from the two lines that I've pointed you to;  the ones that just posted.
<dazed> ok did that
<geppy> dazed:  Now save it.
<StoffBox-Steve> no0tic,  this site too ? http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/
<geppy> dazed:  Then exit gedit
<mjg59> rubenv: Hi
<rubenv> mjg59: swell
<mjg59> rubenv: Where does it hang?
<geppy> dazed:  And run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fluxbox'
<dazed> saved and exited
<rubenv> mjg59: it's a dell inspiron 5160
<dazed> all that at in one line?
<rubenv> mjg59:  basically hangs after about 2 minutes
<no0tic> StoffBox-Steve: yes
<macewan> Sonance is snazzy
<geppy> dazed:  Yes.
<AndyR> how do i go on setting up a local repository so apt only has to d/l files once to update my 3 ubuntu boxen?
<rubenv> mjg59: it's today's dev build, downloaded with jigdo
<isakn> the excact name is xfsprogs-udeb of the error package :(
<rubenv> mjg59: both with noapic / nolapic given (both seperatly and both given)
<dazed> geppy: its working ill let you know when its done thanks for info...this apt-get can i use it for all linux apps?
<geppy> dazed:  Alright, cool.
<Quarupt|ZzZz> so what can ya do in Horay that ya cant do in Warty?
<geppy> dazed:  You can use it for any software within the repositories that you have in your sources.list file
<StoffBox-Steve> no0tic, sry thats all i can do
<dazed> so i could add more repositories could i not?
<geppy> dazed:  So, you will be able to download many free/libre software applications via apt-get
<geppy> dazed:  Yes.
<no0tic> StoffBox-Steve: thanks anyway :)
<klaxian> hello Ubuntu team
<StoffBox-Steve>  :)
<mjg59> rubenv: It hangs during install?
<dazed> wow awesome
<mjg59> Or it hangs during boot?
<geppy> dazed:  Agreed.  That's why we use Debian. =)
<Quarupt|ZzZz> Do any of the actual Ubuntu develpopers come here?
<rubenv> mjg59: well, it did also during install
<rubenv> mjg59: when it first reboots into the os
<mjg59> rubenv: Right. Does it print anything before hanging?
<rubenv> mjg59: I have to dpkg --configure -a manually to continue the install
<rubenv> mjg59: unfortunately not
<dazed> like i said this is my first linux distro...very nice one btw ..im just upset that the partitioner completely cleaned hard drive...i tried to partition 10 gig for Ubuntu but the whole drive was ntfs and i had to format
<rubenv> mjg59: it just dies
<_jon_> Quarupt|ZzZz: occasionally
<mjg59> rubenv: How does it die? What's it doing when it dies?
<klaxian> I've been giving Ubuntu to all my friends and family in my linux evangelism quest :)  but one has a problem that I haven't been able to figure out...can you help?
<Marble2> quick question
<rubenv> mjg59: well, doesn't matter what it does
<_jon_> klaxian: ask away
<isakn> is there nobody who can help?
<geppy> klaxian:  I think we can answer that after we hear the question. =)
<StoffBox-Steve> WHEN i make a kernel with > make-dpkg kernel_image take it automatic the patches from the linux_path folder ?
<klaxian> with the gtk-gnutella version included with warty, it won't connect to anything and complains that it's a very old version
<mjg59> rubenv: So it just hangs after a random amount of time?
<klaxian> is this a known issue?
<Marble2> if I edit my fstab to add the line "uid=myusernamehere" I will be able to access read only files on an NTSF drive I mounted
<geppy> isakn:  I don't know that error.  You could try using Google, searching with whatever errors you may receive.
<Marble2> as myusername right?
<dazed> geppy: is there a place where i can read up and learn some codes for using apt-get so i can download some cool stuff?
<Marble2> ntfs rather
<rubenv> mjg59: yeah, don't know if its random, but could well be
<geppy> klaxian:  It's probably just an old version, though.
<rubenv> mjg59: really strange
<geppy> dazed:  man apt-get
<mjg59> rubenv: After boot? Or during boot?
<klaxian> it is an old version, but it should still connect and work, rihgt?
<macewan> dazed: use synaptic
<geppy> dazed:  That will pull up the manual, or "man page", for apt-get
<rubenv> mjg59: about 2 two minutes after it's booted
<rubenv> mjg59: or 1 :)
<jon1012> what problem ?
<klaxian> is there a default firewall setting blocking the ports or something?
<geppy> macewan: Hmph, that's no fun. =P
<mjg59> rubenv: When you say "After it's booted", do you mean after it's given a login prompt?
<geppy> klaxian:  Are you behind a router?
<rubenv> mjg59: it basically comes up completely
<dazed> geppy: thanks again...could i download xmms from the repositories cuz i like that too?
<klaxian> nope, no NAT or anything
<Marble2> anyone?
<rubenv> mjg59: yeah, all runs swell
<ompaul> open for opportunity - that is Linux
<isakn> geppy im trying, but nothing.
<mjg59> rubenv: Ok. Is this with Warty?
<geppy> dazed:  Yes;  'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<isakn> just info about what it is and stuff like that, but nothing
<geppy> isakn:  I'm sorry.
<isakn> but im just gonna check the md5 hash on the iso
<rubenv> mjg59: today's hoary build
<Neil3> hey guys
<rubenv> mjg59: I downloaded the jigdo image about 3 hours ago
<Neil3> just added a dvd rom drive to my system but it doesnt show up in nautilus or automount, any ideas? i can mount it manually but i just dont see it in nautilus, have to do it the old fashioned way. my cdrw drive is fine however
<macewan> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<macewan> :)
<rubenv> mjg59: so you can consider it current hoary :)
<Marble2> gah
<Marble2> gah, can anyone help me?
<geppy> Nell:  Is it in your /etc/fstab?
<klaxian> he's not behind a router or anything like that...does ubuntu set default iptables settings to block gnutella ports or something?
<geppy> Nell:  Try comparing your CD-RW and DVD-ROM entries in your /etc/fstab
<geppy> klaxian:  I don't see why they would.
<dazed> no such file or directory ...gotta add some repositories it seems
<Neil3> geppy, i'll take a look
<_jon_> Marble2: what do you mean by access?
<klaxian> geppy: any other ideas then?
<_jon_> you mean write to them?
<Marble2> I mean read them
<Neil3> hm its not in fstab
<klaxian> gtk-gnutella won't connect to any peers
<Marble2> because right now like
<Neil3> so i guess i should add it!
<Marble2> I have to run XMMS as root
<tanek_> what command to use when changing default sound device to hw:2,1? please anyone! :S
<mjg59> rubenv: Can you try warty on it and see if it behaves the same way?
<Marble2> to be able to read them :(
<geppy> klaxian:  I'm sorry, but no.  I didn't get GTKGNutella to work, and, as it is greatly lacking in documentation, I just switched to AMule.
<geppy> Neil3: Good thinking! =)
<Neil3> is there no utility out there that will add new drives to fstab, geppy?
<rubenv> mjg59: livecd okay?
<Neil3> or do i have to edit it by hand?
<klaxian> is AMule better?  included in warty?
<mjg59> rubenv: Ought to be for now
<no0tic> brb
<geppy> tanek_:  Try 'gstreamer-properties' and set the sink to 'alsasink device=hw:1,0'
<rubenv> mjg59: it's a dell bios, which does have the no(l)apic crap :)
<Marble2> _jon_: can I pm you please?
<geppy> Neil3:  I've never used a GUI for it, you might as well just try doing it by hand.
<mjg59> rubenv: Shouldn't be an issue with current kernels
<_jon_> Marble2: ok
<Neil3> just not sure what to put under options is all
<shock> darn... is there anything more helpfull then bluefish if I need to create not-too-simple webpages?
<rubenv> mjg59: yeah, but the warty livecd (pressed one) still has it, or am i wrong?
<geppy> klaxian:  It is not included in Warty, but you can get it from either universe, or multiverse, or something, and being that it's the only one that worked for me, it suits my purposes better.
<tanek_> geppy, how do i set it to that, not in the list? :S sry for beeing stupid etc :(
<klaxian> alrighty, i will look into it...thanks geppy
<geppy> klaxian:  I personally prefer LimeWire, but it's an annoying corporate work, and it needs Java, so I don;t use it.
<geppy> tanek_:  You're not being stupid. =)
<geppy> tanek_:  Go to 'Custom'
<klaxian> ya limewire is slow
<geppy> klaxian:  Aye.
<tanek_> ah, so easy :P but it should be hw:2,1 right? :P
<klaxian> well java is slow heh
<dazed> can i also get KDE via the standard repositories on Ubuntu..i like the KDE apps like Konqueror...
<geppy> tanek_:  hahaha yeah. =)
<macewan> on hoary
<klaxian> is Hoary like Debian's unstable distribution?
<tanek_> yey
<klaxian> can someone upgrade from warty to hoary just by changing the repositories?
<Quarupt> I switched to horay and it gave me a new basg.rc, how can i put java back in my PATH?
<macewan> hoary sounds nicer than unstable :)
<rubenv> mjg59: BIOS bug detected, something with APIC 0
<geppy> klaxian:  Yes, on both counts.
<klaxian> geppy: thanks, is there something similar to testing in Debian?
<klaxian> that gets updates frequently but is slightly more stable
<geppy> klaxian:  No, it's only Warty (stable), and Hoary (unstable)
<macewan> source
<geppy> klaxian:  Sorry.
<macewan> :)
<mjg59> rubenv: Yeah, probably
<klaxian> heh no problem
<geppy> klaxian:  That said, Hoary is "stable enough", if you don't mind breakage here and there.
<Riddell> dazed: yes http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<klaxian> that's just what I was going to ask
<geppy> klaxian:  Then again, I wouldn't go giving it to your mom. =P
<klaxian> does Hoary get frequent updates?  not just security fixes?
<rubenv> mjg59: Its an A03 Dell BIOS, better upgrade right?
<klaxian> right
<geppy> klaxian:  Every day.
<klaxian> ah, so like debian unstable, excellent
<geppy> klaxian: Yes. =)
<tanek_> geppy, still dont have any system sound it seems
<klaxian> geppy: thanks, you're a great help :)
<mjg59> rubenv: If there's an upgrade, it's worth a go
<geppy> klaxian:  Thanks. =)
<geppy> tanek_: Do you know if ESD is running?
<tanek_> only sound from xmms set to alsa and alsa configured to use hw:2,1
<tanek_> think so
<rubenv> mjg59: right, will do that then
<macewan> dazed: KDE works well under Hoary for what it's worth
<rubenv> mjg59: i'll let you know how it turned out
<geppy> tanek_:  Is hw:2,1 a dmix plugin, or something of the sort, that would support concurrent use?
<macewan> tried it the oterh day
* rubenv out
<macewan> as does amarok
<macewan> 1.2
<tanek_> geppy, it's my soundblastercard
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question - what's the command to append one file on another file?
<macewan> cat?
<jk> cat file1 file2 >> file3
<geppy> tanek_:  The device may only be used by one process at a time, unless you use a sound server such as ESD, ARTS, or JACK.
<lavigj> macewan: not sure, I will check that out though..
<lavigj> jk: thanks
<styx2005> in hoary, how can i add a new icon to the applications menu?
<macewan> damn, was hoping someone knew right away
<jk> styx2005: Applications --> System tools -> Add/Remove programs
<tanek_> geppy, yeah. that actually something i do know ;). but if i set gstreamer-properties to use esdsink device=hw:2,1?
<geppy> tanek_:  Have you considered using a sound server?  And that gstreamer bit will only work for gstreamer-based applications.
<tanek_> souldn't that use esd?
<geppy> tanek_:  I'm not sure.
<mairu> styx2005: try:  nautilus application:///   - in the terminal
<macewan> in hoary?
<macewan> no
<tanek_> aha, ok.
<tanek_> just that last time u used ubuntu, i got exactly the same prob, and it was all solved with one command in a terminal
<geppy> tanek_:  It won't be the same syntax as ALSA.  The easiest way would probably be to uninstall the other sound devices.  If they're onboard, disable them in BIOS;  if they're PCI, unplug them.  Beyond that, I wouldn't know what to do, without looking it up.
<mairu> styx2005: wait, try:  nautilus applications:///
<dazed> geppy: the fluxbox is done setting up
<mairu> styx2005: and add a launcher there
<dazed> how would i access it?
<macewan> in warty yes, hoary no
<geppy> dazed:  Good. :-)
<dazed> how can i use it now?
<dazed> that its done
<delltony_> anyone here use hoary and if so are you able to change screen resolution when i try it says X server doesn't support xrandr
<geppy> dazed:  Reboot, and when you get to your login, just select Sessions>FLuxbox
<tanek_> geppy, i really don't wanna uninstall my webcam :(
<dazed> ok
<geppy> tanek_:  Oh, right, it's your webcam, sorry.
<geppy> tanek_:  Hrm, try asking again, I'll be looking googling.
<styx2005> mairu: this command doesn't work anymore in hoary
<jk> hmm indeed
<NetGeek> afternoon all
<jk> strange
<tanek_> im looking around too :)
<geppy> tanek_:  =)
<Quarupt> is anyone having lots of bugs running limewire and java in Hoary?
<blaaa> is there a new version of unbuntu soon to come out?
<macewan> Quarupt: no prob here
<mairu> styx2005: :(
<Quarupt> expecially screen refreshing
<geppy> blaaa: April.
<geppy> blaaa:  That's when, depends on how you define 'soon'. =)
<Quarupt> macewan, maybe i installed something wrong, it like doesnt refresh the screen right, i dunno
<blaaa> ah k
<macewan> Quarupt: using beta Lime though
<blaaa> tnx
<geppy> tanek_:  you can run ESD with '
<Quarupt> where did ya get it?
<geppy> tanek_: esd -d DEVICE
<FHacktor1> hi
<macewan> the site
<geppy> tanek_:  I guess just try using different things for DEVICE, it should complain and tell you the correct syntax.
* geppy isn't running WArty, and thus doesn't have ESD to play with.
<tanek_> ok
<StoffBox-Steve> can someone PLZ tell me why samba after a reboot not shown any PCs on the network ? .. before it work fine.. and i change anythink ... that really Sucks...
<Amaranth> anyone here with an iTunes Music Store account wanna test something i'm working on?
<Quarupt> macewan, i dun see a link for the beta, can you give ma a url?
<geppy> tanek_:  Wait, I'm dumb.
<macewan> searching now
<tanek_> geppy, surly not
<geppy> tanek_:  The correct values for DEVICE are '/dev/dsp/', '/deb/dsp2', etc
<geppy> tanek_:  hahaha =)
<tanek_> :D
<geppy> =D
<tanek_> /dev/dsp2 then, probably
<geppy> tanek_:  =)
<blahrus> anyone know how to remove oo1 and not lose unubutu-desktop?
<FHacktor1> i need some help here.. i have this problem - i've tried to hear two voices in the same time... i've tried to heard music and sounde of a game.. but i couldn't how can i fix it plz?
<hawke_> blahrus: You can't.
<Quarupt> how do i test to see if my java installation is messed up?
<hawke_> blahrus: but ubuntu-desktop is not required.
<Quarupt> cause my lomewire looks like shit
<NetGeek> blahrus: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, no biggie if it is removed
<blahrus> hawke_: hum . . . why does it claim depenecy on on openoffice 1?
<tanek_> geppy, i heard a sound when using the command, but not later
<tanek_> no system sound
<macewan> http://www9.limewire.com/beta/LimeWireLinux.tgz
<chrissturm> hey guys! anyone got network manager cvs working with hoary?
<gustavor> why are QT apps so ugly in hoary? how to fix that?
<FHacktor1> i need some help here.. i have this problem - i've tried to hear two voices in the same time... i've tried to hear music and sound of a game.. but i couldn't how can i fix it plz?
<blahrus> use gnome apps :)
<geppy> tanek_:  You mean that it had the startup beeps?
<macewan> Quarupt: you get that url
<tanek_> geppy, yep
<Quarupt> ya thx
<dazed> geppy: still around...i rebooted but it took me straight to my gnome desktop
<macewan> sure
<geppy> tanek_:  you'll need to go back to 'gstreamer-properties', and switch back to ESD
<hawke_> blahrus: Because that is considered part of the basic ubuntu desktop system.
<chrissturm> NetworkManagerInfo: NetworkManagerInfo could not get the system bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running?
<geppy> dazed:  You need to select Sessions > Fluxbox
<dazed> where do i select that? i never saw it
<geppy> dazed:  When you're logging in, in the bottom left corner, there's a Session option
<blahrus> hawke_: alright, then I guess what happens when ubutunu-desktop is removed?
<dazed> ok ill try
<hawke_> blahrus: Nothing.
<geppy> dazed:  Click on that, and then select 'fluxbox' in the popup
<geppy> blahrus:  It's a meta-package.
<tanek_> still no system sound, i think, cannot really remember what made sounds
<geppy> blahrus:  It's only used to help make sure that everything is installed.
<blahrus> ahhh
<Quarupt> macewan, gave me a 404
<geppy> tanek_:  You couldn't get a sine tone using the gstreamer-properties TEST under ESD?
<hawke_> blahrus: ubuntu-desktop contains nothing, it just depends on stuff.
<tanek_> yey, sound from gnome gmae
<macewan> hrm.
<geppy> tanek_:  =)
<tanek_> yep, worked!
<tanek_> thanks
<blahrus> I see, I guess its good for newbie, I haven't been using ubuntu very long
<geppy> tanek_:  No problem. :-)
<tanek_> will i have to run esd -d /dev/dsp2 every time i reboot?
<Quarupt> macewan, not 404, its saying i dont have permission
<macewan> I'm telling on you
<blahrus> hawke_: you tested graveman yet?
<macewan> let me look
<geppy> tanek_:  Hrm, hold on;  looking for the sound server startup stuff
<geppy> tanek_:  Try /etc/esound/esd.conf
<macewan> http://www9.limewire.com/beta/LimeWireOther.zip
<tanek_> ok
<hawke_> blahrus: Nope
<geppy> tanek_:  If you put '-d /dev/dsp2' on the 'default_options=' line, that _should_ work, as far as I know
<macewan> cd ../beta
<geppy> tanek_:  There's only one wayto find out
<tanek_> yep
<tanek_> thanks anyway
<geppy> tanek_:  No problem.
<geppy> tanek_:  If you change that, and then restart ESD, you'll find out
<tanek_> whats the command for that?
<blahrus> hawke_: looks nice.
<geppy> tanek_:  killall esd
<geppy> tanek_:  and then just run 'esd' again
<macewan> Quarupt: http://www9.limewire.com/beta/LimeWireOther.zip
<hawke_> blahrus: I'll look at it...I've been looking for a gnome cd burning app that's decent.
<hawke_> blahrus: preferably competitive with k3b
<tanek_> it works perfectly geppy :) esd starts at boot, right?
<geppy> hawke I don't think that one exists.
<rubenv> mjg59: Just upgraded the bios to A07, booting without either noapic and nolapic makes it hang
<hawke_> blahrus: or burnatonce, in windows
<geppy> tanek_:  Right, as long as you have 'Enable Sound Server Startup' checked in the 'Sound' properties dialog;  which it should be, as long as you haven't unchecked it. =)
<shock> anyone here ever set up plone?
<blahrus> hawke_: haven't run it yet, installed it on my laptop, installed fine and found my burner.
<Jet2k5> hey I just updated Ubuntu and it's just fscked a lot of stuff up
<tanek_> ok, nice. problem solved then
<Jet2k5> sounds just stopped working ?!?!?
<geppy> hawke  Would it be difficult to port K3B to GTK?
<tanek_> Jet2k5, u updated to polypaudio ?
<tanek_> seen people having problems with it
<Jet2k5> tanek_: don't think so
<Jet2k5> how do I check?
<Jet2k5> man this sucks, I've been having nothing but problems
<tanek_> using hoary?
<hawke_> geppy: I have no idea.  But I suspect so, it's pretty KDEish
<Jet2k5> don't think so
<macewan> or http://www9.limewire.com/beta/LimeWireLinux.rpm
<Jet2k5> how do I check
<geppy> hawke Alright.
<Jet2k5> macewan: yes?
<rubenv> mjg59: still hangs, sucks
<macewan> sorry - someone else reply
<tanek_> if u haven't changed it, ur not using it, and have not switched to polypaudio i think
<Quarupt> can someone else help me with java, i think my java installed is screwed up
<Jet2k5> Quarupt: ubuntuguide.org
<Jet2k5> go there, it will tell you how to install java
<Jet2k5> it's the easiest thing ever
<geppy> Jet2k5:  What is not giving you sound?
<Jet2k5> macewan: you can visit that too if you want to install limewire
<Quarupt> I allready installed java
<Quarupt> lol
<Jet2k5> geppy: just about everything
<Jet2k5> xmms, totem, gaim
<Jet2k5> anything that outputs sound
<macewan> ?
<geppy> Jet2k5:  are you running ESD?
<Jet2k5> maybe a reboot is needed?
<Jet2k5> geppy: would not know, I just went to play a song and nothing will work
<Quarupt> but that was before i switched to Hoary, maybe that is my problem??
<macewan> all sounds turned up
<Jet2k5> yeapp
<geppy> Jet2k5:  nothing is muted?
<dazed> alright im on Fluxbox
<macewan> dazed: how are the tabs
<geppy> dazed:  Good to hear. =)
<dazed> is thre a good file sharing program for Ubuntu? like for music...
<Jet2k5> geppy: no
<dazed> macewan: what tabs?
<macewan> Limewire dazed
<Quarupt> if i installed Java in warty and upgraded to Hoary could that mess up my java install?
<Jet2k5> geppy: I'm looking at alsamixer and PCM is turned off? how do I turn it back on?
<macewan> thats the purpose of fluxbox
<macewan> tabs
<dazed> where can i edit my menu
<macewan> Quarupt: my continued to work
<geppy> Jet2k5: hrmph
<dazed> im used to Blackbox for Windows...thats how i got into linux...and now im just learning flux
<geppy> Jet2k5:  sudo apt-get install aumix
<Quarupt> well it works, but limewire is all slow and buggy
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Use aumix to adjust your mixer properties
<Jet2k5> k
<macewan> http://www.macewan.org/index.php?m=200412#post-206 <- java love
<Quarupt> macewan,  your just supposed to run sh ./runLime right?
<macewan> using gnome?
<dazed> macewan: where can i edit my fluxbox menu and edit my fluxbox config?
<Jet2k5> I got like, one of those interactive ubuntu sounds
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> when I opened up vallume control
<Marble2> how do I set my mouse up so extra mouse buttons work
<macewan> dazed: grab fluxconfig or whatever
<Marble2> I have an MX500
<geppy> Jet2k5:  so sound is working, then? =)
<dazed> where at apt-get ?? lol im really  new
<KING^^^> hello all , please help with this , my sound plays too fast , in XMMS in XINE in everything , how do I fix it ?
<macewan> Quarupt: use nautilus
<Jet2k5> geppy: nope not with gaim, and xmms
<Jet2k5> geppy: now it is :)
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Make sure that GAIM is set to use 'automatic', and that XMMS is set to use 'ESounD'
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Good to hear. =)
<Jet2k5> I guess I must of updated gaim, or something, and didn't restart it :P
<Quarupt> macewan, does it make a diff?
<geppy> Jet2k5:  haha =)
<ompaul> KING^^^, never ever heard of that - how fast is it playing?
<macewan> KING^^^: options > preferences > output plugin
<jon1012> good night all
<KING^^^> macewan: i have done that
<macewan> Quarupt: you can click it there :)
<Jet2k5> geppy: lol but xmms is going nutx
<Burn`> somebody got an answer to this --> http://games.telenet.be/forum/showthread.php?t=297413 check the errorcode plz
<geppy> Jet2k5:  How so?
<Jet2k5> I just tried playing an .mp3 and text is flying at me everywhere, as if I was going through a system meltdown
<geppy> Jet2k5:  sudo apt-get install xmms-mp3
<lunitik> Burn`: you have it in english?
<Jet2k5> heh
<geppy> Jet2k5:  What kind of text is coming out?
<Jet2k5> all
<geppy> Jet2k5:  haha
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Can you put some of it in the pastebin, so that I may have a look?
<KING^^^> so ... nobody knows ?
<macewan> use muine
<Jet2k5> geppy: nope it moves :P
<warty> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu, I tried to install it but I can not see my other NTFS disk partitions, anybody could explain why?
<Quarupt> macewan, when i click it and click run nothing happens?
<Jet2k5> geppy: thanks for the help
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Where is the text?  Is it in the terminal?
<geppy> Jet2k5:  No problem
<Jet2k5> geppy: the first I've seen around
<Burn`> lunitik: no, not in english, watch the code part, I got a Connection Reset By Peer when I am doing sudo apt-get update
<lunitik> macewan: how does that solve his issue? enlighten me
<geppy> macewan:  It's a matter of preference. =)
<Jet2k5> geppy: nope on the actually xmms, like where the song names are displayed
<macewan> lunitik: ?
<Jet2k5> geppy: removed it and re-installed it, and it all works now ;)
<Jet2k5> thanks for the help
<Jet2k5> bbl/
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Perhaps you have a list of songs that don't actually exist on the hard drive, and it is scanning through the list trying to find music that works?
<geppy> Jet2k5: haha
<lunitik> macewan: please don't recommend other applications as a fix to issues with current... its not helpful
<geppy> Jet2k5:  Alright
<macewan> lunitik: what?
<lunitik> macewan: recommending muine because of an issue with xmms
<lunitik> not helpful
<geppy> macewan:  If XMMS isn't working for someone, don't just say 'use Muine'
<Quarupt> macewan, howcome when i type java as root it cant find it but when a do it as a user it does, do they have seperate paths?
<rubenv> mjg59: strangely enough, in debug, it runs well
<geppy> macewan:  It really _isn't_ helpful
<macewan> sure
<macewan> alright
<blaaa> will upgrading from the current ubuntu to the one coming out in april be hard?
<blaaa> im really new to linux
<geppy> blaaa:  No, it shouldn't be.
<Quarupt> blaa
<Quarupt> it was easy for me
<lunitik> macewan: *especially* when its not a default application... because that person went of there way to get it, they probably want *that*
<blaaa> k, tnx
<macewan> got it
<Marble2> ugh, what's the easiest way to copy and paste in terminal
<Quarupt> how do i unsitsall java?
<Marble2> there has to be a better way than right click -> copy/paste
<geppy> Marble2:  CTRL-SHIFT-C
<lunitik> Marble2: sellect and hit ctrl ins
<tanek_> or rightclick :P
<geppy> Marble2:  You have to use the SHIFT because regular CTRL-C kills whatever is running
<geppy> Marble2:  IT's the same for pasting, CTRL-SHIFT-V
<Quarupt> anyone know how to uninstall java?
<Marble2> oh cool
<Marble2> thanks
<lunitik> geppy: ctrl shift c doesn't work here... ctrl shift ins  (I was wrong too, but closer, so there)
<geppy> lunitik:  haha
<geppy> lunitik:  It's probably because I'm using gterm
<geppy> lunitik:  Or GNOME terminal, whatever they call it
<lunitik> geppy: gnome-terminal? I am too
<geppy> lunitik:  Hrmph, that's odd.
<StoffBox-Steve> *ahh* that realy piss me on ... IT IS SO HARD DO SET UP AN WORKING CUSTOM KERNEL ? ....
<Quarupt> How do you uninstall java?
<geppy> StoffBox-Steve:  I haven't found it to be.
<KING^^^> so , nobody know why my sound plays too fast ?
<lunitik> geppy: when I hit ctrl shift c I get an S with a funky line under it
<geppy> StoffBox-Steve:  Perhaps you could say specifically what troubles you're having.
<geppy> lunitik:  heh =)
<StoffBox-Steve> i say it many many times in this channel and never get a answer
<Quarupt> Im sure someone knows the command to uninstall Java?
<geppy> StoffBox-Steve:  You say what?  I've never seen you post your problem, and I'm sure that there are others here that haven't as well.
<geppy> StoffBox-Steve: You might get lucky and find someone who knows the answer.
* ompaul thinks that a 19" tft is called for 
<StoffBox-Steve> :) i hope geppy
<geppy> StoffBox-Steve:  =)
<lunitik> rubenv: difference between recovery and regular = recovery is single user... useful for a b0rked /etc/sudoers for instance...
<geppy> ompaul:  I dunno, 19" is a little small... try 21"? =P
<Vjaz> Is there a way to tell apt-get to remove all packages that weren't explicitly installed or required by other packages?
<lunitik> (only reason I've used it so far)
<ompaul> geppy, nice
<Vjaz> So that if I for example installed K3B and it pulled a bunch of KDE libraries in, and I'd remove it later, all those KDE libraries wouldn't be left lurking around.
<geppy> Vjaz:  They don't hurt anything.
<Marble2> what's the quickest way to burn files to a CD?
<Vjaz> geppy: They take up disk space.
<geppy> Vjaz:  It's probably about twenty or thirty cents worth of disk space.
<geppy> Marble2:  K3B
<lunitik> Vjaz: debfoster would make what you want easier... other than that, not sure
<StoffBox-Steve> the prob is, i only what a custom kernel with nvidia driver, driver for my 3c940 GB lan , bootsplash ) thats all i want ... i as a level the driver will boot normaly ( juhu take me a few days :| ) but now the bootsplash dosnt work! ( not patchs ? ) the network not comeup, and the Xserver cant start :S
<Marble2> can I apt-get it?
<hsprang> quarupt:  which java are you actually running?
<Vjaz> geppy: I have a laptop. Mi disk space is limited.
<ompaul> Marble2, yes
<geppy> Vjaz:  ah, alright.
<Vjaz> lunitik: Sounds interesting.
<StoffBox-Steve> kernel boot normaly not the drvier
* ompaul thinks that command line burning is (A) not hard (B) faster
<mjr> Vjaz, deborphan might be able to identify some of them
<geppy> Vjaz:  you could just get rid of all kde libs... sudo apt-get remove *kde*
* ompaul thinks I should shut up
<Marble2> thank
<geppy> ompaul:  haha
<Vjaz> Marble2: You can also use Nautilus (the file manager) to burn CD's. Depends on what you want to do though.
<lunitik> Vjaz: basically... you define what you want and don't want, and it removes everything you don't... makes managing packages easier  :)
<Marble2> i want to burn an .iso
<Marble2> live CD for powerPC actually
<geppy> ompaul:  While that's true, it's nice to be able to be lazy. =)
<Vjaz> geppy: removing the kde package will only remove the kde package, which is a dummy package
<Marble2> heh
<geppy> Marble2:  Use K3B
<Marble2> kk
<geppy> Vjaz:  those asterisks are wildcards
<ompaul> geppy, it is all in a script
<geppy> ompaul:  I use computers that aren't mine. =)
<Vjaz> geppy: ah you meant that... but that wouldn't remove arts for example
<Vjaz> geppy: and the point is, I don't *know* which packages are left around after I install remove a varied set of packages.
<geppy> Vjaz:  well, try dpkg -l | grep kde, and remove the stuff that you don't want
<Marble2> k3b just shit errors all over my trying to install
<Vjaz> geppy: I haven't installed kde, ok? It was just an example.
<Marble2> pardon my french
<geppy> Vjaz:  the only way that I'd know to do it would be to record the list of packages required by K3B
<lunitik> Vjaz: debfoster is the easiest way so far that anyone has said... trust me
<geppy> Marble2:  K3B gives lots of meaningless errors:  does it still run?
<Marble2> installing right now
<hubert> how to enable/disable services in ubuntu, for example inetd ?
<geppy> Marble2:  As someone stated earlier, you could just find the ISO in Nautilus, and right-click "write to CD"
<ompaul> cdrecord has burnt hoary array 5  for me to mail to someone in that short time while we were waiting on Marble2 to d/load s/ware
<lunitik> hubert: /etc/init.d/foo start/stop/restart
<lunitik> hubert: or invoke-rc.d blah start/stop/restart
<lunitik> hubert: both have 'sudo' infront
<Marble2> nautilus?
<Vjaz> Marble2: the file manager
<Marble2> oh
* lunitik thinks nautilus should have a name change... something like 'gnome-fileshell' or something... no one ever knows what it is till they're told  :(
<hubert> lunitik: thanks, this is the same as in slackware
<ompaul> and now for the live cd
<lunitik> Vjaz: its a desktop shell, not just a file manager... it tries to do what bash does for a terminal
<lunitik> Vjaz: for instance... its responsible for most errors you get
<encryptio> er
<lunitik> wallpaper
<lunitik> many things
<Marble2> how can I get a list of disks / partitions connected to this computer?
<lunitik> Marble2: 'mount'
<Vjaz> lunitik: Yes, I know, but it was a lot easier to call it "the file manager" in this case.
<lunitik> Marble2: uhh... 'fdisk -l' actually
<lunitik> cuz you want partitions and stuff *nods*
<Marble2> lunitik: it's not detecting one hd
<Marble2> only the one this ubuntu partition is on
<Marble2> /dev/hdd1              11        7748    62155485    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Marble2> /dev/hdd2            7749       10359    20972857+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Marble2> /dev/hdd3           10360       20802    83883397+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Marble2> /dev/hdd4   *       20803       24321    28266367+  82  Linux swap
<Marble2> there should be another one
<Marble2> ntfs
<Marble2> never mind
<Marble2> I got it
<lunitik> Marble2: any reason your extended is your swap?
<Marble2> I don't know what that means
<hawke_> lunitik: that's not an extended partition.
<delltony> anyone here use a ati radeon 9700 with tvout if so how in the heck do you get tvout to switch to tvout ? i have it setup in xorg correcly so i think but when i plugin the wires and all i get nada on the tv as if it doesn't know i want to switch displays
<ompaul> now where is the nice bubble bag
<lunitik> Marble2: /dev/hdd4, the one with the * is extended... it shouldn't be used if you have more than 4 paritions... but in your case its swap
<Marble2> i have no clue
<lunitik> Marble2: swap is simular to windows page file btw
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> well I have a gig of ram
<Marble2> shouldn't matter that much should it?
<lunitik> Marble2: but yeah... you shouldn't put it on hdd4.
<hawke_> lunitik: it is not extended.  Where are you getting that idea from?
<hawke_> lunitik: * indicates the boot flag is on.  There's no reason not to use hdd4
<lunitik> hawke: well... I guessed thats what the * means... but yeah... if he had extended partitions, hdd4 wouldn't be used at all... so I'm just being a retard
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> I'm dual booting
<Frodo> hi, how can I reinstall my Ubuntu grub bootloader, I don't have a boot floppy...
<hawke_> lunitik: hehe, K.
<geppy> Frodo:  sudo apt-get install --reconfigure grub
<lunitik> hawke: hah... thats probably worse then... cuz I don't think swap should be bootable... hell, I didn't even know you could make it bootable
<geppy> or something like that =/
<lunitik> geppy: dpkg-reconfigure grub
<geppy> lunitik:  ah, thanks
<ompaul> some nice eye candy opengl spectrum analyser with some music attached to it :)
<hawke_> lunitik: the boot flag doesn't really matter for swap.  That hard drive config looks OK to me.
<Frodo> Geppy, I cant get into Ubuntu to do that...
<geppy> Frodo:  Try booting with the CD?
<hawke_> lunitik: it doesn't indicate that it can actually boot, it just indicates that the default (windows) mbr will try to boot from it.
<geppy> Frodo: You can use CTRL-ALT-F2 to get a root terminal (do that right before the disk partitioning)
<lunitik> hawke: except that his linux partition isn't there cuz he didn't make any extended
<Frodo> does the boot cd give me a way to access the partition without installing?
<geppy> Frodo:  then run dpkg-reconfigure grub
<geppy> Frodo:  Yes.
<Frodo> thank you
<geppy> No problem.
<Frodo> that answers my question well
<hawke_> lunitik: well, yeah.
<StoffBox-Steve> for what are > Restricted Linux modules for version 2.6 on 386 ?
<hawke_> lunitik: and no way to do that, really...
<lunitik> hawke: not now... he b0rked partitioning pretty bad  ;)
<hawke_> lunitik: Unless those partitions do not really have anything on them
<Frodo> thanks again  be back later
<hawke_> lunitik: would be simple to change one of them to a Linux type 83 partition
<lunitik> Marble2: so basically... conclusion is... you have your install CD's around still?
<Marble2> ugh I haven't even been paying attention
<hawke_> Marble2: Is your system booting with that disk configuration?
<Marble2> yes, but I don't feel like reinstalling
<Marble2> yes it is hawke_
<lunitik> hawke: to windows...
<hawke_> Marble2: You should be fine then, really
<Marble2> grub doesn't work for me btw
<Marble2> I just run LILO
<Marble2> works fine
<hawke_> oh, but not to linux?
<hawke_> Marble2: Does your system boot into Linux?
<Marble2> of course
<Marble2> how else would I be here
* lunitik thinks he is confused then
<hawke_> Marble2: Well, there are irc clients for Windows. :-)
<Marble2> well yea
<hawke_> Marble2: run 'mount'
<Marble2> but why would I be in #ubuntu
<Marble2> asking for help
<Marble2> ;p
<lunitik> Marble2: so wait... what excactly was your question then?
<hawke_> Marble2: And then fdisk
<Marble2> lunitik: a stupid one and I figured out the answer right away
<hawke_> Marble2: and then change the type of your Linux partition to 82. :-)
<Marble2> you guys started anyalyzing what I pasted
<lunitik> Marble2: gdi  :P
<hawke_> Marble2: Not a requirement, just a good idea. :-)
<isak> FINALLY! IT WORKED! Thank you, guys! :D
<Marble2> ugh, damn k3b won't burn this cd, I'm just booting to windows to burn it. be right back
<geppy> I'm using Polypaudio on Ubuntu Hoary, and I have set Polypaudio to use the ALSA device "jackplug", which works fine with other applications, such as aplay, and Gstreamer.  Unfortunately, Polypaudio spits out strange errors when I attempt to use it.  It complains that it cannot open the library for the ALSA JACK plugin, but that file indeed exists (and works fine for other applications).
<geppy> Any polypaudio gurus about?
<lunitik> jdub: you consider yourself a polypaudio guru?  :P
<lunitik> geppy: he's the only one I can think of...
<geppy> Alas, I shall have to try again later, it is time for me to be going.
<geppy> lunitik: thanks. =)
<chrissturm> anyone running networkmanager?
<lunitik> chrissturm: likely not... I don't think redhat has made it public domain yet
<geppy> lunitik:  it need not be public domain
<chrissturm> lunitik: its in gnome cvs
<geppy> lunitik:  It need only be GPL/LGPL/whatever
<thenuke> ubuntu does not have modconf? not even in repos.
<lunitik> chrissturm: maybe they have then  :P
<drspin> YAY! got my internet && my dual processor machine working again!
<drspin> now... why is my ubuntu only seeing 1 processor?
<matt__> because it doesn't have an smp kernel
<lunitik> thenuke: nope
<matt__> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.10-4-686-smp
<matt__> if you are using hoary
<Karlosis> Hello, I was trying to install openoffice.org2
<thenuke> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/modconf/
<thenuke> ha, found it
<kbrooks> HELP! I want ubuntu to see my hard drive!
<kbrooks> err
<Karlosis> Is it supported on x86_64?
<thenuke> I thought that I have universe in use already :I
<kbrooks> HELP! I want ubuntu to see my floppy disk drive!
<drspin> matt__: I suppose I could use Hoary on the server...
<ompaul> kbrooks, fdisk -l /dev/hd[a-d] 
<ompaul> kbrooks, that will tell you what is there for mounting
<drspin> matt__: will that image work for my Celeron processors
<drspin> ?
<thenuke> ompaul: those are nof floppydisks :I
<matt__> drspin: yes
<drspin> matt__: Thanks! :)
<thenuke> kbrooks: so have you tried mounting /dev/fd0?
<HrdwrBoB> drspin: if you are using warty
<ompaul> ahh
<kbrooks> ompaul, dude! i want ubuntu to see my floppy disk drive. it isn't working
* ompaul reads the q again
<HrdwrBoB> that would be 2.6.8.1-4 or something.. whatever the higest version is
<drspin> HrdwrBoB: K
<drspin> HrdwrBoB: thanks!
<hawke_> ompaul: there're two questions, the second is a correction. :-)
<HrdwrBoB> no problem: )
<isak> why doesnt mount /dev/hda1 /hda1 ntfs work? :\
<ompaul> hawke_ aye
<HrdwrBoB> isak: because you need -t ntfs
<isak> arh alright
<Brunellus> any ndiswrapper users in the house?
<Lemonzest> is there an amd64 guide/faq anywhere for linux?
<Karlosis> Is openoffice.org2 supported on x86_64?
<kbrooks> mounting it wont work
<HrdwrBoB> Lemonzest: with respect to what?
<lunitik> isak: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /some/where/here  <-- correct syntax
<Anubis> WOW!
<Anubis> Magor update today huh?
<Lemonzest> with respect to what i should expect speed and compatabilty wise
<lunitik> isak: but either way... you need to go look at wiki for NTFS
<thenuke> hey how can thise be now possible :o  I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted __universe__  in my sources.list  but I still cant find modconf http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/modconf/
<Anubis> 130 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Anubis> Need to get 76.9MB of archives.
<Anubis> Hoary
<Brunellus> why is ndiswrapper 1.0 not working today, when ti worked just FINE last night?
<kbrooks> Anubis, problem?
* sri waves
<Anubis> kbrooks, is there?
<Brunellus> modprobe ndiswrapper today and I got "invalid module type"
<Brunellus> or some such.  I'm not on the offending machine, and cant' get to it easily
<kbrooks> Anubis, sounds like it is a major update
<hawke_> thenuke: hoary vs. warty perhaps?
<Anubis> kbrooks, you know anything about it?
<Karlosis> only KDE, Gnome and X.org updates
<Karlosis> The big 3 :9
<hawke_> thenuke: do you really need modconf anyway?
<ompaul> so is kbrooks happy yet or does kbrooks need a command like mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
* Brunellus fumes.
<kbrooks> ompaul, please don't talk back
* ompaul gives up and goes to bed
<thenuke> hawke_: well I dont know, I was to edit modules.conf by hand but dudes suggested me to get modconf instead
<isak> if i want fat32 support, then i have to reinstall the kernel dont i? :(
<lunitik> isak: no... -t vfat
<Frodo> I think maybe I am srewed...I did that with install disk "dpkg-reconfigure grub" got the error "grub not fully installed"
<hawke_> thenuke: If you know what module you want, editting /etc/modules is the way to go
<thenuke> hawke_: As I thought about removing some HAM radio protocols for example
<Brunellus> I haven't changed anything on my system between last night and today, and ndiswrapper is gone.
<isak> oh :)
<geppy|away> Brunellus:  It was the GNOME gnomes
<gma> I'm using glade 2.6 on warty. It's given me a GtkFileChooserDialog.
<gma> it's not available in gtk 2.4
<gma> what's that all about?
<hawke_> thenuke: I don't think /etc/modules or modconf will be helpful for preventing modules from loading.
<gma> seems like quite a large balls up to me, but it's not mentioned on the forums.
<gma> I must be on crack
<kbrooks> I want ubuntu to see my floppy disk drive, and i even have tried mounting it, but it will NOT work. it doesn't even give me a error
<thenuke> hawke_: well... modules.conf says something like "uncomment what you dont want to be loaded"
<hawke_> thenuke: I don't even see a /etc/modules.conf
<thenuke> hawke_: that is a bit weird then if you really have ubuntu =)
<thenuke> it for sure should be in there
<drspin> Is it normal that I couldn't install from an IDE CD drive to a SCSI HD?
<drspin> but I can install fine from a SCSI CD
<Brunellus> the GNOMEs are really getting me down, geppy
<Brunellus> h'mmm.  I did install gnome-bluetooth
<Frodo> my problem is, grub in installed with my other partition on the mbr (mepis)  Ubuntu is on /dev/hda1 and Mepis on /dev/hda5.  Mepis cannot automatically see Ubuntu.  I have tried to point Mepis to the Ubuntu partition but to no avail.
* geppy|away adjusts his system clock
<Brunellus> but I dont' understand how or why that would mess with ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> because last night, I ran *both* ndiswrapper and gnome-bluetooth with no problems.
<Brunellus> I was in a rather good mood!
<geppy> Brunellus:  Have you tried just apt-getting ndiswrapper again?
<Brunellus> i compiled ndiswrapper from source
<Brunellus> and, geppy, how do I apt-get when I hve no internet access?
<Brunellus> *(this is not that computer)*
<Frodo> I have googled lots of info about how to configure grub...but grub is not getting hold of Ubuntu...I have taken hours to do this
<geppy> Brunellus: touch
<Brunellus> yeah.  if I had 'net access, this would not be a problem
<geppy> Brunellus:  Have you tried just reinstalling the ndiswrapper packages in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Frodo> Im about ready to blow away my Ubuntu partion and start over, though I hate to do this
<Brunellus> no, not yet.  I'm trying to understand why this went wrong
<geppy> Brunellus:  alright
<Brunellus> it's unusual.  I ran ndiswrapper for months on suse with no problems at all
<lunitik> Frodo: Ubuntu = 'hd(0,0)' Mepis = 'hd(0,4) ?
<Brunellus> but I can't modprobe it.  modprobe -r and then modprobe...no go
<Brunellus> reinstall.  no go
<Frodo> yes
<StoffBox-Steve> Frodo, it dont make you happy ... thrust me .. i reinstall linux 30 and more times last 3 weeks .. and im not happy ^^
<Brunellus> all the proper drivers are loaded into ndiswrapper.  it ran last night
<Brunellus> (which is how I was connected to irc all that time)
<Frodo> Steve: me too
<Brunellus> I'm furious, because everything was running so well!
<Brunellus> ugh. any ideas?
<Brunellus> nodoby's home at #ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> OK.  I'm going to do it windows-style.  shut down, reboot, and hope the GNOMEs have all gone away
<Brunellus> back in a second
<Frodo> this is my grub for Ubuntu in menu.lst: title Ubuntu  root (hd0,0) kernel /vmlinuz xxxx initrd /initrd.xxxx
<Lathiat> Frodo: whats the problem? (like what error does it give)
<StoffBox-Steve> Frodo, i can send you my menu.lst when it helps
<Frodo> it does nothing
<Frodo> Lathiat: it does nothing at all
<Frodo> Steve: thanks for the offer
<Frodo> I accepted the offer but it didnt open chat
<StoffBox-Steve> :S
<Frodo> I pressed accept
<Lathiat> Frodo: it should look something like this
<Lathiat> (see privmsg)
<StoffBox-Steve> join #steve Frodo
<Lathiat> the key parts to note are the root line, and root=/dev/hdX on the kernel line
<Lathiat> make sure your root (hdX,X) is set right, etc
<Frodo> that is exactly what it looks like
<KING^^^> so ... please help me to fix this problem , my sound plays too fast in everything , in XMMS in XINE ...
<macewan> is this after an upgrade?
<Frodo> #steve
<StoffBox-Steve> : /join #steve , Frodo :D
<delltony> question anyone knwo what the cause to this problem might be. i use the ndiswrapper on my broadcom wireless card in hoary. and all is well but when i reboot i have to sudo ifdown -a then sudo ifup -a for it to be able to use the internet. any ideas?
<Lathiat> delltony: most likely ndiswrapper is being loaded after it initially brings up the interfaces
<delltony> that was my thought as well is there a way to prevent that ?
<Lathiat> well you could try move ndiswrapper earlier in the boot process
<Lathiat> the easiest thing is to probably add a script after ndiswrapper starts just to bring up th einterface then
<BrianAnthony> how do I start ssh?
<Jug_> just putting ndiswrapper to /etc/modules works for me
<delltony> ok the later sounds better if you don't mind could you help me in doing that?
<Lathiat> or you could try what Jug_ said
<delltony> well i did the ndiswrapper -m thing
<HrdwrBoB> BrianAnthony: apt-get install ssh
<Lathiat> that sounds sane, assuming just loading ndiswrapper picks up the things, i haven't relaly used it
<delltony> is that what you were talking about Jug_ ?
<Lathiat> delltony: edit the /etc/modules file, add ndiswrapper on a line by itself at the end of the file (if its not already there)
<BrianAnthony> HrdwrBoB: I already installed ssh how do I start the service?
<Jug_> well check if ndiswrapper is listed in /etc/modules
<marcin_ant> hello
<Lathiat> BrianAnthony: it should have already started
<delltony> ok hang on let me look
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with ppp connection
<Lathiat> BrianAnthony: if not, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Marble2> what does ./.ICEauthority do
<Brunellus> ok
<Marble2> i tried to login and it gave me errors for that, I went and chmodded it to read write and execute for all
#ubuntu 2005-03-13
<marcin_ant> I cannot open ppp connection on boot - while I can with pon when system is started
<Marble2> but wth does it do?
<marcin_ant> it's probably related with this bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=%23127786
<delltony> yeah its not there
<Brunellus> I'm furious.  same error
<delltony> let me put it at the end like you stated
<Brunellus> I can't understand how this all started
<marcin_ant> there is a kind of solution but I don't know how to implement this
<marcin_ant> could someone help me?
<delltony> Jug_, done thanks i will give that a shot
<INRSbo1> my ftp and ssh under nautilus fail, is this a commun problem ?
<Jug_> np
<Brunellus> once again:  ndiswrapper 1.0 gives an "invalid module type" when loaded
<Brunellus> and I don't know/can't see why
<delltony> now if i could just figure out how to send the signal to my tvout card so it will pipe the screen to the tv id be all set haha i can't figure out how to get atitvout to work at all i have tried everything i can think of but no go
<Anubis> So we're not really on Hoary. We're on Grumpy.
<Brunellus> since it worked fine when I ran it last night.  I've powered down and up again, and now nothing
<Anubis> Hey-- Perhaps we should change the name of this forum to Grumpy Groundhog Development?
<Marble2> anyone?
<Loevborg> "mplayer" crashes with a segfault. do you have the same problem?
<Jug_> Brunellus: have you compiled ndiswrapper by your self?
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17448&page=2&pp=10
<Brunellus> Jug_:  yes
<codyman> hello
<Jug_> Brunellus: you could try copying the compiled module manually to kernel lib dir..
<XposerX> Loevborg, i have the same problem ...i think it's because it was compiled for a P4
<codyman> i have a usb sound card.. i can hear things fine but i can't get recording working (it has rca inputs and i have my turntable hooked up to it from my receiver) but when i use apps like audacity it records nothing
<Brunellus> so that would be : sudo cp [path where I did the make]  [kernel lib dir path] ?
<Loevborg> XposerX, sounds reasonable - I did install the -k7 version though.
<Brunellus> nothing answers my question, though:  what could I have possibly done to break this?
<Brunellus> aha!
<Brunellus> OK.  now I know what might have happened
<Brunellus> last night I did a kernel-patch
<lavigj> hey guys, I just got a new USB storage drive, what do I need to do to get it up and running? I looked for a guide but didn't find much
<Brunellus> but I had compiled ndiswrapper against my earlier kernel (which is why it worked), presumably
<Brunellus> do I now have to remove ndiswrapper and recompile?
<dash> What's the most convenient way to burn audio CDs from ubuntu?
<dash> nautilus seems to only do ISO format
<Loevborg> dash, k3b is quite convenient!
<karsten> dash: cdrecord, k3b
<Jug_> Brunellus: if you have updated kernel I guess you have to rebuild ndiswrapper also
<StoffBox-Steve> someone have a all-in-one link for a nice Kernel making how-to inc. patching ( bootsplash ), extra modul install ---  will be nice!
<dazed> does anyone run fluxbox in here?
<Brunellus> I think that might be it, then.
<dash> wheee 70MB of disk space
* dash considers cdrecord a little.
<dash> bah, what else am i going to use that space for.
<jeld> hello all
<dazed> whatsa a good mp3 player for linux?
<TongMaster> any hoary users seen problems upgrading mozilla-firefox?
<TongMaster> E: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/installed-extensions.txt still present. Registration might have gone wrong.
<bloc76> dazed, i like juk if your on kde
<TongMaster> Deleting the file doesn't help :/
<Brunellus> dazed:  xmms, but find the ubuntu multimedia howto
<dazed> im on fluxbox gnome
<TongMaster> Is this a known issue?
<bloc76> i hate xmms
<dazed> Brunellus: where is that?
<jeld> dazed, for ubuntu GNOME try rhythmbox andor muine. muine though is mono based, so it will pull quite a few packages as deps
<dazed> i tried to apt-get xmms said no installation file
<Welly> I'm going to cry.. i can't find ANY possible way of installing ubuntu from a hard drive partition :(
<Brunellus> dazed:  google for it
<Brunellus> or wait:
<jeld> anyone uses kde here?
<dazed> jeld: i have used xmms is it possible to get it to work?
<Brunellus> www.livejournal.com/users/ouij
<jeld> dazed, I never tried
<Brunellus> latest entry has lots of ubuntu-related links, multimedia inclusive
<lavigj> so, I am guessing that to do this I need to make a filesystem on the USB drive, and then mount it. how can I tell where ubuntu sees the thumbdrive?
<goldfish> dazed: 'apt-get install xmms'
<goldfish> ?
<Brunellus> goldfish:  he'll probalby want the mp3 codecs as well, eh?
<dazed> goldfish: that came up with the error there is no installation file present
<Brunellus> OK.  time to recompile
<Brunellus> wait.  h'mmm
<goldfish> hrmm
<codyman> anyone might know why my usb sound card won't capture audio?
<dazed> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dazed> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dazed> is only available from another source
<dazed> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<dazed> thats the error when i tried to apt-get it
<c0rw1n> hey all, installation of warty-release-install-amd64 fails when trying to install the 'linux-amd-generic' package on an nforce3 based system, it states: Failed to fetch file://cdrom/dists/warty/main/binary-amd64/packages.gz Read Error - read (5 input/output error). md5sum checks out ok, but if i check it again after the installation fails - the md5sum fails on the same file... any ideas?
<jeld> dazed, I just got it installed, but I get some library problems, my system is in a bit of a disarray though
<Riddell> jeld: yes, people use KDE here
<jeld> anyone knows which package creates the debian menu in /var/lib/gnome?
<dazed> jeld: howd you go about it with apt-get do you have to add resources cuz i just installed ubuntu last night and just figured apt-get out this morning
<Brunellus> OK.  back in a bit
<jeld> dazed, it seems to be in the main... let me check
<StoffBox-Steve> lol im makeing a standart 2.6.8 kernel with the config from ubuntu and get a lot of error! normal ?
<dash> hmmmmz
<dash> cdrecord does not see my drive
<jeld> Riddell, I am trying to uninstall KDE (don't ask), and the only thing left is the Debian menu in GNOME, do you know what creates it?
<questioner> can anyone tell me what the universe repesitoire is so i can add it to sources.list
<ggeecko> has anyone here switched from gentoo to ubuntu? and why?
* sri eyes the questioner
<sri> fear the questioner :)
<sri> j/k
<codyman> anyone know why "volume control" fails to load?
<dazed> jeld what did you type 'apt-get install xmms' ?
<dash> it also does not like me using a recent lunix. hm.
<dazed> chekc ur source list for me
<jeld> dazed, yes
<jeld> dazed, I am using hoary
<StoffBox-Steve> jeld, > sudo apt-get install xmms
<jeld> StoffBox-Steve, of course, sorry dazed
<StoffBox-Steve> :)
<lavigj> quick question, you do have to make a filesystem on a USB drive, right?
<questioner> sri, do you know?
<dazed> yeah when i hit up 'sudo apt-get install xmms' i get an error
<StoffBox-Steve> what error dazed ?
<dazed> dazed@Initial:~ $ sudo apt-get install xmms
<dazed> Reading Package Lists... Done
<dazed> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<dazed> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dazed> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dazed> is only available from another source
<dazed> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<goldfish> dazed: tried getting it from synaptic ?
<StoffBox-Steve> check you sources list dazed
<dazed> i have synaptic but i dont know how to use it wlel
<dazed> stoffbox how do i check sources list
<dazed> StoffBox-Steve: how do i check my sources list?
<StoffBox-Steve> easy way oben synaptic, go top menu > settings > paket ... < sry dont know what list in eng. have a german install :) than checked the lines with universe ..
<c0rw1n> anyone has an idea about what could be causing my weird problam (posted 10 minuts ago)
<RupertSw> dazed, or use 'gksudo synaptic' from a console
<jeld> anyone can help me with my Debian menu question?
<questioner> Stoffbox, i want to add universe to /etc/apt/sources.list, can you tell me the 2 lines to add?
<StoffBox-Steve> the 2 lines are allready in the list but outcommend questioner
<questioner> ive only got ubuntu lines
<questioner> 6 of them from wich 2 are commented
<goldfish> dazed: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositoriesac
<dazed> RupertSw: i did that do i edit my repository list?
<goldfish> dazed: you have done that?
<StoffBox-Steve> *** LONG POST **** < my source.list looks like this
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<StoffBox-Steve> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<StoffBox-Steve> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ warty-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<StoffBox-Steve> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ warty-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<goldfish> paste bin tbh
<dazed> goldfish: no
<StoffBox-Steve> deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian/ unstable main
<goldfish> dazed: do that :)
<dazed> goldfish: lol thanks im doing now
<goldfish> no worries
<goldfish> dazed: Ubuntu was my first time using linux, I had that problem for ages :)
<goldfish> dazed: that site is very useful for getting stared
<warty> ..
<goldfish> hi warty
<warty> hi
<goldfish> ..
<warty> im a noob
<warty> in linux
<jeld> StoffBox-Steve, what is in the backports?
<goldfish> me too
<warty> im starting..
<warty> >p
<goldfish> warty: What's up?
<warty> its hard
<warty> where u from_
<goldfish> Ireland.
<warty> im spanish
<goldfish> oh right
<warty> ...
<warty> ye..
<warty> xD
<goldfish> I think there is a spanish room for ubuntu
<warty> old
<StoffBox-Steve> package form hoary or debian testing unstable .. that are make for warty , jeld
<warty> sure
<goldfish> warty: there is a channel for spanish speakers, #ubuntu-es
<warty> i think im the joungest here....
<goldfish> how old are u?
<warty> youngest here
<warty> im only 12
<warty> ..
<warty> ye i know
<goldfish> k
<StoffBox-Steve> 2 lines miss on list .. the normaly main  lines are miss i see, there was on top of the file :D
<warty> u
<goldfish> 19
<warty> ah ok
<warty> im learning bisual basic and linux...
<dazed> goldfish: i did the thing on the site
<dazed> and now it just doesnt find xmms form a lot mor servers
<jeld> StoffBox-Steve, thanx
<warty> vbs
<warty> sry
<goldfish> dazed: open up synaptic
<c0rw1n> hey all, installation of warty-release-install-amd64 fails when trying to install the 'linux-amd64-generic' package on an nforce3 based system, it states: Failed to fetch file://cdrom/dists/warty/main/binary-amd64/packages.gz Read Error - read (5 input/output error). md5sum checks out ok, but if i check it again after the installation fails - the md5sum fails on the same file... any ideas?
<warty> huh i supposed im 2 young 4 u bye...
<StoffBox-Steve> goldfish, ubuntu is easy to use, i think and install is greatfull .. but marking a kernel kills me ^^
<dazed> do it in synaptic?
<goldfish> dazed: yeah
<marcin_ant> again and again - please help me with ppp connection
<StoffBox-Steve> have you updatet the list dazed ?
<goldfish> StoffBox-Steve: Oh right, I havent tried that, only using linux 4 weeks or so
<marcin_ant> how to start this on system boot
<dazed> im doing sudo apt-get update right now
<StoffBox-Steve> me 3 weeks goldfish ;)
<dazed> then im goin to go in through synaptic
<goldfish> lol
<dazed> and add some servers
* Xappe is trying to configure shorewall
<dazed> is that right?
<goldfish> dazed: it should work in apt-get after you update
<goldfish> dazed: just open synaptic
<dazed> ok
<goldfish> dazed: click search
<goldfish> put in xmms
<Loevborg> "apt-build source mplayer" gives me "cannot find source package for mplayer" - what's the matter?
<StoffBox-Steve> i hav installed debian , gentoo , ubuntu .. and ubuntu is the best for a starter :) hardware finding and config is awesome from ubuntu :)
<goldfish> yeah
<dazed> tells me my password is wrong
<dazed> to get into synaptic
<dazed> but its not
<goldfish> k
<StoffBox-Steve> your userpw is use dazed
<dazed> i know and its not working
<dazed> for some reason
<dazed> its worked before
<jeld> hmmm interesting... it looks that xmms doesn't like nvidia GL libraries
<dazed> i got it to work in apt-get finally
<StoffBox-Steve> @ console try > # sudo -s  that synapitc
<Marble2> in XMMS is ther esupport for hotkeys?
<dazed> thanks for everyones help
<goldfish> dazed: Woo :)
<StoffBox-Steve> wooohooo compile a kernel with ubuntu standart config only take me an Hour :|
<dazed> lol but ill be back once its done installing does it automatically put it in my apps directory or doi have to reboot
<Brunellus> arrrrse
<Brunellus> OK.  I've worked out what I did to break the system, and now I have no idea how to get it back
<goldfish> dazed: think u need to reboot
<goldfish> cant remember
<Th3_YouNgesT> ..
<blahrus> anyone in hoary have issues with totem play backing laggish
<Th3_YouNgesT> no
<dazed> ok but itll show up eventually
<dazed> correct?
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper was broken because I did a kernel-update
<goldfish> yes
<goldfish> in multimedia
<Brunellus> and did not recompile ndiswrapper
<StoffBox-Steve> automatic normaly, when just just try xmms at the console :) or form menu > start app ( last menupoint )
<Brunellus> so when I rebooted, kernel was different
<dazed> can i get limewire through apt-get?
<Brunellus> so ndiswrapper wouldn't run
<Th3_YouNgesT> .
<Brunellus> so I tried to recompile now
<Brunellus> and I'm still getting the ****ing "invalid module format"
<goldfish> dazed: don't think so
<questioner> are there any good tutorials on updateing my kernel, im using warty 2.6.8-1 abd would like to get the newest, would this be hard?
<dazed> lol
<StoffBox-Steve> so i try a reboot with a new kernel with ubuntu standart config ,, and when it dosnt work ... i think i must go out and kill someone
<Brunellus> can anyone work out why I keep getting this invalid module format?
<questioner> well how would i install a new kernel and such?
<questioner> im totaly new to kernel things
<StoffBox-Steve> be back
<Quarupt> man, i think my java is screwed up, limerires GUI is all glitchy
<Brunellus> h'mmm
<Brunellus> what does "make dep clean" do?
<Brunellus> er, "$make dep clean"
<Brunellus> ?
<wk1989> hi everyone
<wk1989> i want to know how I can change the margin size in OpenOffice
<wk1989> any ideas?
<questioner> each time i start xmms i get the following error
<questioner>  libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<questioner> any help on fixing that?
<Marble2> Any way for me to get hotkeys in XMMS?
<Lathiat> Marble2: there is a plugin called itouch that i used at one point
<StoffBox-Steve> MUHAAA, OK can someone explain me this >>> i make a new 2.6.8.1 kernel with the standart Ubuntu config ( the same i use to boot this kernel im on with now ), and when i try to boot i cant find the filesystem ? Hello wtf is going on ? and therefor i wait a fucking hour to compile ?! *arg*
<blahrus> StoffBox-Steve: that doesn't really help us
<blahrus> StoffBox-Steve: it would be 100's of things
<chrissturm> stoffbox: probably a problem with your initrd
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: 1) Lay off the profanity 2) You need to generate and use an initrd (--initrd to make-kpkg if you are using that)
<StoffBox-Steve> but the same think ( kernel and condig ) work fine, but when i recompile it its dosnt ? thats crazy
<questioner>  libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <<< i get that each time i open xmms also i dont hear any sound
<questioner> can someone help me withthis?
<marcin_ant> does someone of you use ppp connection?
<Lathiat> questioner: that error isnt overly bad
<nictuku> marcin_ant, I do.
<Lathiat> questioner: doe sound work in other applications?
<StoffBox-Steve> maybe Lathiat, i do > make-dpkg kernel_image and than dpkg -i kernel_image < so what can be wrong ?
<questioner> i dont hear any sound at all so i think sound might not work at all
<questioner> any option to test this?
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and you establish your connection on system boot?
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: Try reading what people tell you, gets you a long way
<RupertSw> questioner, you could always cat something to /dev/dsp
<dazed> can ubuntu run rpm's?
<dazed> files
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: to repeat, you need to generate and use an initrd -- if you are using make-kpkg this can be done by passing --initrd to it.
<RupertSw> questioner, or apt-get upgrade libmikmod
<blahrus> dazed: you will need to convert them
<dazed> .rpm files
<qlo-xael> can anyone tell me if my ATI All-in-Wonder 9200's tv capture will work in ubuntu out of the box?
<dazed> Blahru: how do i convert? and to what?
<StoffBox-Steve> i make a lot of kernels the last weeks , form the easy way to the debian way ... and noone work 100% :S
<Lathiat> questioner: check in you rvolume control for a good start
<blahrus> you can't find what you need in the apt repos?
<Xenguy> dazed: you don't want to run RPM unless absolutely necessary
<Lathiat> questioner: make sure PCM and master is up
<StoffBox-Steve> Lathiat, --initrd is set
<dazed> well lime wire download is in rpm format?
<questioner> the volume is maxed, whats the other thing?
<Xenguy> dazed: what application are you trying to get?
<dazed> lime wire
<marcin_ant> nictuku: how do you start your ppp connection?
<StoffBox-Steve> last time, i make my own config the kernel boot fine, ( i was really happy :D ) but the network dosnt work and the xserver cant start .. :(
<Lathiat> Marble2: ther eis a dialup howto in the wiki (i think its in the wiki) if you are tryign to figure out hwo to setup a dialup connection?
<qlo-xael> can anyone tell me if my ATI All-in-Wonder 9200's tv capture will work in ubuntu out of the box?
<Xenguy> dazed: have you tried 'gtk-gnutella'?  It works pretty well for me.  Just a suggestion, not trying to tell you what to do :-)
<qlo-xael> err video capture, u know, to watch tv
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: so you re-made the package with --initrd, installed the new package?
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: if you are using a custom grub config or somethign you will need to tell it about the initrd
<dazed> oh no im all about new stuff i just want a file sharing program and i know limewire has a linux release
<StoffBox-Steve> yes, do it a lot of times
<dazed> can i apt-get gtk gnutella?
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: the defautl config should do it automagically
<StoffBox-Steve> no using grub-update Lathiat
<qlo-xael> StoffBox-Steve: what exactly errors are you receiving?
<Lathiat> dazed: apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<nictuku> marcin_ant yes I do start it on boot. let me check my configs again and I'll show you.
<Xenguy> dazed: you should be able to (but I'm not on an ubu box right ATM)
<dazed> got it its installing
<dazed> thanks guys
<StoffBox-Steve> on the installed kernel all work fine > find my 3c940 GB Lan , the nvidia card work, not on custom kernel nothing goes
<Xenguy> dazed: yw
<dazed> wo wait problemo lol ill brb i have to restart xchat
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: Why are you compiling your own kernel anyway?
<HrdwrBoB> StoffBox-Steve: moral of the story.. use the onw that works :)
<Lathiat> StoffBox-Steve: unless you *really* need to, your better of not
<nictuku> as I couldn't find rc.local in ubuntu, I created a script in /etc/rc2.d/S99internet with basically "pon isp" on it
<StoffBox-Steve> the standart kernel have tomany think i never need, that bootsplash will be fine, and its just this ... i want that is goes and i never give up ... since aweek
<StoffBox-Steve> @ Lathiat
<dazed> alright well its  installing after a 2nd try
<dazed> so its all good
<HrdwrBoB> StoffBox-Steve: it's modular
<nictuku> and isp is a /etc/peers config, afair.
<marcin_ant> nictuku: hmmmm
<HrdwrBoB> StoffBox-Steve: you do not need to compile your own kernel.
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and you don't have anything about ppp in /etc/network/interfaces?
<nictuku> marcin_ant, and this connection was configured as dial-on-demand and persistent
<nictuku> no, that isn't necessary.
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and this is dial-up?
<wk1989> how to i change the margin in open office?
<StoffBox-Steve> must is modular HrdwrBoB, and its the think ... i want do make my own .. its killing me that im not enable to get one to work ...
<nictuku> yep, 33.6kbps dial up
<dazed> anyone in here use fluxbox?
<nictuku> dazed, I do.
<nictuku> unfortunately
<HrdwrBoB> StoffBox-Steve: there is no need at all whatsoever to make your own kernel
<StoffBox-Steve> my last kernel was fine, but the kernel was unenable to get up my network card and the xserver gets an error ( maybe nvidia driver are installed ? ) ..
<dazed> nictuku: im used to blackbox for windows (why i got into linux in the first place) now im on ubuntu running flux box whats the purpose of the tabs and wheres the menu config file?
<HrdwrBoB> you will spend hours configuring and breaking things
<HrdwrBoB> that were already working
<StoffBox-Steve> a spend many hours jet HrdwrBoB
<dazed> once gtk gnutella is installed what menu is it under?
<dazed> found it
<marcin_ant> nictuku: so what about your /etc/network/interfaces ??? anything about ppp in there?
<nictuku> dazed menu = ~/.fluxbox/menu
<StoffBox-Steve> have a link for a howto to install custom modules ?, i think when i compile the driver for nvidia and network card it just work fine :D
<nictuku> marcin_ant, answered that already, no, it's not necessary to set that up. that's what /etc/ppp/peers/* for.
<nictuku> there is also /etc/chatscripts/*
<marcin_ant> nictuku: I know - but these scripts are for "pon"
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and... /etc/init.d/networking
<nictuku> oh yes indeed.
<nictuku> well, it works for me this way :)
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and I would like to start my ppp connection just with any other network interfaces
<dazed> nictuku how do i get tehre
<nictuku> if you setup the interface in /etc/network/interfaces it will call "pon"
<marcin_ant> nictuku: yes but there is a problem
<marcin_ant> nictuku: because it works nice when system is booted
<marcin_ant> nictuku: but it doesn't work at all on system boot
<marcin_ant> nictuku: because /etc/init.d/networking script doesn't wait for ppp
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and it goes forward
<nictuku> oh
<marcin_ant> nictuku: while there is no ppp connection yet
<marcin_ant> nictuku: I found info about debian bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=%23127786
<nictuku> i'm not sure, but I believe that doesn't matter. networking script's job is to call pon, not to wait for it. pon (and other scripts) will set your interface, afaik.
<nictuku> hmm
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and there is a solution fot this but I even don't know how to use this diversion
<marcin_ant> s/fot/for
<marcin_ant> nictuku: you are right but when you have init scripts
<marcin_ant> nictuku: you got script which will fire up network interfaces and then will enable firewall
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and the problem is that my firewall doesn't work because there is no ppp0 yet
<nictuku> hmm
<marcin_ant> nictuku: so after boot I need to do /etc/init.d/networking restart and /etc/init.d/[myfirewall/firestater/shorewall]  restart
<marcin_ant> nictuku: and everything works good
<nictuku> there are many workarounds possible, I presume. You can setup your ppp connection to reload your firewall after it finish connecting, for example.
<marcin_ant> nictuku: maybe your solution with S99internet is good
<marcin_ant> nictuku: but when I got /etc/network/interfaces file and /etc/init.d/networking scripts I would like to use them
<dazed> hey everyone
<dazed> this is a really stupid question but...
<goldfish> aloha
<marcin_ant> nictuku: ehh I'll try
<nictuku> I don't think it would work very well either. if you call "pon isp" and then "restart firewall" it won't work. pon is asynchronous, it goes to the background.
<dazed> what on gnome desktop manager (ubuntu) do i use to explore my drives and programs and folders and such
<goldfish> dazed: Computer > disks
<dazed> im on fluxbox
<goldfish> oh
<nictuku> so your firewall will be restarted before it's all set. try finding a parameter for ppp that runs a script after connection is made.
<goldfish> use a console :)
<dazed> is there an explorer i can apt-get like konqueror or something?
<thenuke> argh, does someone know where gdesklets store info about what desklets it starts on startup?
<StoffBox-Steve> try nautilus dazed
<thenuke> it wont start again as there are some problematic desklets :)
<dazed> thanks stoffbox
<StoffBox-Steve> np dazed
<dazed> stoffbox
<dazed> that nautalis brought up a whole desktop window on my fluxbox and now i cant close
<Brunellus> OK.
<StoffBox-Steve> when no modul is needed for boot i dont need a initrd.img , or ?
<StoffBox-Steve> autch dazed, wait
<nictuku> dazed you can try alt+f2 then clicking on the desktop. (alt+f2 will only work if you have gnome base loaded)
<StoffBox-Steve> @console > nautilus -q  dazed
<StoffBox-Steve> when no modul is needed for boot i dont need a initrd.img , or ?
<Brunellus> OK.
<oly> hi i am tryin to ssh to a friends ubuntu coputer, i got him to get openssh clients and server
<Brunellus> so last night I compiled ndiswrapper 1.0
<oly> i know his ip username and password, how ever when i try and connect it is refusing the password
<Brunellus> it ran fine
<Brunellus> that enabled me to grab a kernel update
<oly> anyone know possible reasons for this, the details are definately right
<Brunellus> everything ran fine until I needed to reboot
<oly> i tried the same with another friend with out problem
<Brunellus> whereupon ndiswrapper woulnd't load
<dazed> hey im trying to customize my ubuntu....how can i get the window color to be like dark blue like i can on KDE Desktop
<nictuku> oly the user account is not enabled to logon using ssh. ask him to try to log on himself.
<StoffBox-Steve> on fluxbox i dont now , on gnome you can set the themes , and play with the borders and icons and so
<StoffBox-Steve> dazed,
<Brunellus> I've tried to recompile ndiswrapper
<oly> what do you mean nictuku, he is logged in now
<Brunellus> and it won't do.
<nictuku> oly ask him to "ssh localhost" and logon using that user/pass
<Brunellus> as in, I recompiled several times, and ndiswrapper fails to modprobe, citing an "invalid module type"
<oly> okay, will get him to try thxs
<Brunellus> so question is:  waht do I have to do to get ndiswrapper up again
<Brunellus> ?
<Brunellus> (apt-getting or any other internet tricks are out: the wlan-card is that machines' only connection)
<Brunellus> can I rollback using apt?  and how?
<Brunellus> and/or:  what steps must I take to recompile ndiswrapper so that it runs on the present kernel?
<Brunellus> argh.
<Brunellus> anybody home?
<darmou> yes
<darmou> how do you get the maintainer for a particular pacakge?
<Brunellus> should be visible in synaptic
<crimsun> darmou: apt-cache show package|grep Maintainer
<darmou> thanks crimsum
<oly> nictuku he is getting connection refused when using localhost
<Brunellus> how do I recompile ndiswrapper to work with a patched kernel?
<delltony> is array 6 gonna be released tomorrow anyone know?
<crimsun> Brunellus: you need ndiswrapper-source from universe
<mseney> can someone at a bash prompt try $man 8 glob and see if it brings up the page?
<blah09> evening
<crimsun> Brunellus: and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blah09> oh that ties in nicely with my problem =)
<Brunellus> crimsun: so I *must* connect to the internet?
<Brunellus> ugh
<blah09> is there anywhere i can get older ubuntu headers?
<crimsun> mseney: glob(7)
<Brunellus> the only 'net connection on that coputer is the wlan card
<Brunellus> which no longer works
<blah09> 2.6.10-3? or are they the same as the -4?
<Brunellus> becaus ndiswrapper won't go!
<oly> why would ssh block you logging into localhost on your own computer ?
<oly> i must be missing something
* Brunellus sighs.
<Vjaz> Anyone else have this problem with Totem-Gstreamer (Hoary, but I had this in Warty too) that the Contrast setting gets reset to zero with every restart?
<Brunellus> crimsun:  i compiled ndiswrapper from source, anyway
<Brunellus> as in, directly out of whatever came out of their tar
<mseney> crimsun, i have a manual for studying to take the LPI 101 Exam and it says to type man 8 glob and read up on the section titled QUOTING. I don't understand why it's not the same as in this guide?
<mseney> crimsun, i couln't find a section labeled "QUOTING"?
<Brunellus> I had all the source stuff extracted to my home directory
<mseney> * couldn't
<Brunellus> I went to the appropriate directory
<Marble2> how can i get my mouse3, mouse4, mouse5, etc buttons working?
<Brunellus> hit make
<Brunellus> hit make install
<Brunellus> and nothing
<Brunellus> well
<Brunellus> sudo make
<Brunellus> sudo make install
<Brunellus> no problems, no errors that I could see in the output of those
<Brunellus> but when it came time to modprobe ndiswrapper, I got "invalid module type"
<Brunellus> so then I did a sudo make clean, and started over again
<Brunellus> still the same problem
<Brunellus> what am I supposed to do?
<dazed> it wont let me install my application theme anyone have any ideas?
<XposerX> does rhythmbox support the ipod?
<StoffBox-Steve> ok guys just one really problem left :)  how to tell the new kernel to use the ubuntu nvidia driver to use with xserver-xfree ?
<Brunellus> h'mmm.
<crimsun> mseney: I know of glob(3) and glob(7) but not glob(8)
<Marble2> how do I extract a .gz?
<crimsun> Marble2: gunzip
<mseney> crimsun, hrmm. maybe it's a typo or something. I got this from ibm.com/developerworks
<heikster> does anybody know how to mount a ntfs partition under ubuntu?
<jesus\> i can't play .wmv files, what codec do i need?
<StoffBox-Steve> w32codes jesus
<crimsun> heikster: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<stuNNed> hi crimsun
<Brunellus> how do I install a .deb package that I've downloaded off the 'net (not with apt)
<crimsun> jesus\: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> Brunellus: sudo dpkg -i
<Brunellus> thanks
<oly> please can some one help, why would ssh localhost get connection refused ?
<andril> hello all
<crimsun> oly: dpkg -l openssh-server|grep ^ii
<oly> okay crimsun, does that reinstall it ?
<stuNNed> crimsun: know how with openssh it will not write ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<oly> or checks existance :p
<oly> ta,
<andril> anyone know how to install Shockwave?
<fsc> big hoary X/Gnome upgrade. cool
<crimsun> stuNNed: ?
<crimsun> andril: macromedia's web site has instructions
<jesus\> thanks crimsun
<StoffBox-Steve> what is the default grafik driver ubuntu use at install ?
<jesus\> crimsun:  I installed w32codecs but totem still can't play the .wmv file
<jesus\> should i reinstall totem?
<demonix> use kaffeine
<demonix> i have no probs with it
<jesus\> but totem comes with ubuntu
<Loevborg> jesus\, AFAIK, totem can't use win32 codecs.
<jesus\> aha
<tck> im tempted to upgrade to array-5
<Loevborg> jesus\, it lacks an mplayer backend.
<tck> is 6 not supposed to be out soon ?
<jesus\> Loevborg:  what do you suggest as player?
<jesus\> (kaffeine needs a lot of kde libs :/)
<demonix> yeah
<mseney> crimsun, ah so the (number) means the section of the manual page. so like if you do a $man -k globb it tells you the info for glob is in section 7 of the manual.
<mseney> i think i understand now
<mseney> maybe this is a different version of the manual and maybe is why it's in section 7 and not 8
<Vjaz> It seems like Totem is broken for me in Hoary. Anyone else have problems with it?
<fgx> i'd like a network profile manager at boot. do you know something useful?
<Brunellus> arrgh
<demonix> works for me in hoary i just dont prefer it
<Brunellus> I can't get this fscking thing to work
<Brunellus> tried to dpkg -i ndiswrapper-source
<Brunellus> no joy
<jeebers> hi, I use debian quite regularly .. thinking of trying out ubuntu.. are there any benifits at the moment over a debian install
<Vjaz> The xine version especially has a problem. It won't start if I don't have my external CD drive pluged in.
<crimsun> Brunellus: well, you then have to actually compile it
<Greg___> does anyone know a good network troubleshooting page for establishing your wireless connection to the internet?
<crimsun> Brunellus: read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-source/*
<Greg___> i have ndiswrapper installed correctly
<Greg___> and the driver has been loaded
<Greg___> but whenever i try to connect to something or ping, or ssh
<hou5ton> I just installed Ubuntu, and have to sounds, ... and saw in forums to try this: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hou5ton> and then add in the line of the kernel this:
<hou5ton> acpi_irq_isa=7
<Vjaz> jeebers: A nicely setup Gnome desktop by default, and more recent stable packages.
<hou5ton> is that still good to go?
<Greg___> it just stalls for a while, and then says it couldn't resolve the name
<demonix> hmmm
<fgx> Greg___, what about /etc/resolv.conf?
<Greg___> oh, what's in that
<Greg___> or what needs to be in that
<Greg___> i havne't looked in it yet
<fgx> Greg___, dns servers
<Greg___> ah, hmmm
<Greg___> i guess that would do it
<fgx> Greg___, there must be some value there
<Greg___> i have to manually enter them?
<Jet2k5> hello, is there anymore sound themes for ubuntu?
<Greg___> or is there a way for it to figure out which ones to use?
<Brunellus> crimsun:  how si compiling the ndiswrapper-source that I find in the .deb package different from compiling the daily .tgz which I've already downloaded and untarred?
<fgx> Greg___, you have to put there your provider dns servers
<Greg___> where do i find those
<fgx> Greg___, mmmm maybe your provider web
<crimsun> Brunellus: using Debian's module-building infrastructure generates a .deb for ndiswrapper-source and your specific kernel headers
<Greg___> i'm booted in XP now, and i looked up the DNS address in the network connection details
<demonix> you can use the networking gui too
<Greg___> should i just make sure that address is in it?
<crimsun> Brunellus: not using that infrastructure just overwrites files haphazardly
<fgx> Greg___, it is something udeful, copy dns set in xp
<Brunellus> Ok.  now we're getting somewhere.
<fgx> Greg___, there is one primary and one secondary dns
<Greg___> do you know where i see that in xp?
<Brunellus> secon question, crimsun:  because I had already untarred & compiled the .tgz
<fgx> Greg___, net-> tcp/ip-> properties
<Brunellus> am I in trouble?  or can I extract & compile the .deb with no problems?
<fgx> Greg___, maybe they are assigned dinamically
<Greg___> yea, they're assigned dynamically
<Greg___> is there a command to print out what they are?
<jeebers> thanks vjaz.. but i've got specific configuration that wouldn't be the norm.. its not for destop use its for a kiosk type machine that just displays flash adverts from a browser.. only been able to get full screen browser working in kde using mozilla.. is it just a matter of doing a apt-get like debian to install kde or does that totally defeat the purpose of using ubuntu
<fgx> Greg___, ipconfig /all
<fgx> Greg___, from msdos prompt
<Greg___> yea got it
<Greg___> there's only that one i have written down already
<fgx> Greg___, great
<Greg___> address is same for the DHCP server
<fgx> Greg___, ?
<Greg___> i had tried adding that address in the DNS entry in the Networking GUI in ubuntu last night already
<Greg___> and it didn't do anything
<Greg___> any other suggestions before i reboot and double check it's listed in /etc/resolv.conf?
<fgx> Greg___, wait, what happen if u ping an ip number?
<jeebers> are people using kde 3.3 on ubuntu or just gnome?
<Brunellus> I'll repeat my question:  if I had already compiled ndiswrapper from the source tarball on the ndiswrapper website
<Greg___> in ubuntu?
<fgx> Greg___, yup
<Greg___> i only tried to ping www.google.com
<Greg___> and it said couldn't resolve name, i think
<fgx> Greg___, try IP first
<Greg___> when i tried to ssh into something, it said "Temporary failure in name resolution"
<Brunellus> does that prevent me from downloading ndiswrapper-source.deb, unpacking it, and compiling *that*
<fgx> Greg___, it is surely a /etc/resolv.conf problem
<Brunellus> or or will I break anything?
<demonix> im on wireless and had the same prob
<Greg___> ok cool, i'll reboot and give it a try
<Greg___> thanks fgx
<fgx> Greg___, ur welcome
<hhhdsf> hi
<hhhdsf> I'm doing my homework
<hhhdsf> what's one important feature of lisp?
<hhhdsf> that's the question
<hou5ton> ok ... i've looked around the forums, etc. .. and could use some help getting sound to work on a new install
<hhhdsf> i think it's the reverse thing
<hhhdsf> but i don't know how to say it
<Brunellus> lisp?  it makes you sound effeminate hhhdsf
<hhhdsf> so any1 know?
<fgx> any suggestion about a profile network manager at boot?
<Brunellus> lithping ith uthually conthidered a speech impediment
<Brunellus> Ok.  back in a bit
<hhhdsf> i don't get it
<Riddell> jeebers: yes, please use KDE
<Brunellus> hhhdsf: a jest.
<Brunellus> ok.  *one more time* to get this working.
<hhhdsf> i'll look it up:)
<hhhdsf> r u sure it's something i can write in my assignment, Brucellus?
<dazed> does anyone know how to install application themes into Gnome?
<mseney> crimsun, i definately have something wrong w/ my man pages on this system. I should have a glob(3) and i don't
<mseney> crimsun, any ideas on how i could fix that?
<crimsun> mseney: there's nothing wrong; just install manpages-dev
<mseney> trying it now
<fgx> dazed, art.gnome.org
<fgx> dazed, all in the faq there
<stuNNed> crimsun: i.e. known_hosts doesn't get written when the server sends it's public key...
<dazed> ty
<dazed> is anyone on Fluxbox in here?
<crimsun> stuNNed: why would it when the keys are exchanged? that file is only modified when you, as the user, acknowledge affirmatively that you wish to add the host key
<oly> okay got a bit further with ssh, it works on local machine but when making connection accross the net it gets permission denied
<mseney> crimsun, that worked for the glob(3) thanks !! guess i have alot more to learn just about man pages.
<oly> the port is open i did a port scan
<dazed> fgx: i did what it said on that faq and it would not let me pick the recently installed style...thre was no option for it after done installing
<oly> so what other reasons would there be for ssh to give a permission denied message over the net ?
<fgx> dazed, ok next step: extract tar in .themes in your homefolder
<goldfish> oly: problems ssh'ing to your box ?
<goldfish> oly: or to another box/
<crimsun> oly: please be less vague: Which server is giving that error?
<goldfish> ?
<oly> yeah,
<fgx> dazed, it should work
<oly> its a friends computer,
<oly> ssh localhost allowed him to login and work correctly
<goldfish> oly: Is he behind a router?
<oly> but me trying, by using his internet ip does not
<oly> yes, but a port scan says the port is open
<goldfish> oly: Well, he has to forward the port on his router
<goldfish> oly: It is not open externally
<goldfish> oly: unless the router is forwarding the port
<Brunellus> crimsun:  there *are* no docs in /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-source/*
<oly> oh, okay did not realise that, i thought if port was open the data could get through in both directions
<goldfish> well
<Brunellus> nothing but the usual ndiswrapper preamble, and a couple of changelongs
<goldfish> oly: It depends who is doing the scan
<goldfish> oly: It is open if he is scanning
<oly> i did the scan on his ip
<||QuaD|> any big mono users here?
<Brunellus> so how do I go about compiling this, now that I've unpacked ndiswrapper-source?
<crimsun> ||QuaD|: tseng is
<goldfish> oly: And it said 22 open?
<oly> it said port 22 was open
<oly> yeah, for ssh
<||QuaD|> tseng: you around?
<Brunellus> crimsun, you still here?
<tseng> ||QuaD|: hi.
<crimsun> Brunellus: yes
<Brunellus> crimsun:  OK.  there are no docs in /usr/share/doc/ndiswrapper-source/*
<Brunellus> other than the usual ndiswrapper preamble, with links I can't follow, a couple of changelogs, and an README.Debian which gives the package maintainer's name
<Brunellus> that's it.
<||QuaD|> tseng is there a way to figure out where unreachable code is, if i get unreachable code as a warning
<stuNNed> crimsun: my problem is i have two computers behind the same domain name so i get a 'man in the middle attack' warning and no connect when switching between the two
<tseng> ||QuaD|: doesnt sound familiar
<tseng> could you be more specific?
<||QuaD|> tseng: :( ok
<||QuaD|> tseng: i am using someone else's code
<||QuaD|> tseng: and it gives me a warning "Internal() warning CS0162: Unreachable code detected"
<||QuaD|> so i want to find out where that is
<||QuaD|> atleast a class or namespace
<chrissturm> quad: why do you need to find out?
<crimsun> Brunellus: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/InstallDebian
<||QuaD|> chrissturm: so i can fix it?
<tseng> is that from mcs? or at runtime
<crimsun> Brunellus: those instructions will shed some light
<||QuaD|> tseng: mcs
<tseng> i really dont have much clue for you, could ask with specifics on #mono/irc.gnome.org
<chrissturm> quad: just because theres unreachable code doesnt mean you need to fix something
<crimsun> stuNNed: "switching between the two?"
<||QuaD|> chrissturm: i would like to see whats causing it
<dazed> anyone running fluxbox?
<fgx> dazed, what about .themes?
<crimsun> ||QuaD|: look for code underneath a return statement
<Cr0no> omg
<||QuaD|> crimsun: its thousands of lines of code
<||QuaD|> crimsun: i know what the warning means
<crimsun> ||QuaD|: it's similar to debugging unreachable code in C, C++, Java, ...
<||QuaD|> crimsun: but there usually you have a line #
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it correct to call linux "a unix"
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: UNIX-like
<kim1> any ppc ubuntu users wanna help with a networking LAN q?
<stuNNed> crimsun: ssh to one computer name@domain different port, disconnect, ssh same_name@domain different port, the second time i  get warning and no connect
<tseng> BROKEN_LADDER: it would be somewhat accurate
<tseng> BROKEN_LADDER: linux strives to be posix-compliant
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i thought unix was a proprietary name.
<tseng> it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> right.  it is posix compliant.  it is a unix clone.
<tseng> its a certifaction
<tseng> by the Open Group
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it is not "unix" any more than save-on cola is coke.
<tseng> which costs a good bit of money.
<hhhdsf> #basic
<BROKEN_LADDER> does the cert say that it is "unix" or "posix compliant".
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it's most clearly stated on www.kernel.org
<crimsun> "Linux is a clone of the operating system Unix, written from scratch by Linus Torvalds with assistance from a loosely-knit team of hackers across the Net. It aims towards POSIX and Single UNIX Specification compliance."
<Brunellus> crimsun:  the whole business got started when I did an apt-get upgrade
<Brunellus> when I did an apt-get upgrade, I already had the linux-headers installed
<veristead> ok... is there a way to get my Ubuntu laptop to print off a network printer that is being shared by my Mac OS X box
<veristead> ?
<Brunellus> would apt-get upgrade upgrade the linux-headers, as well?
<StoffBox-Steve> how to STOP the xserver ?
<crimsun> stuNNed: the warning is normal
<dazed> hey...i installed gtk-gnutella via apt-get and now when i try clicking on it ...no response it does nothing
<chrissturm> quad: it seems there are versions of mcs that display the filename and others dont
<crimsun> StoffBox-Steve: for what purpose?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<demonix> steve init 3
<StoffBox-Steve> thx i try it :)
<crimsun> demonix: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play foolish runlevel games.
<||QuaD|> chrissturm: i am using the one on hoary
<demonix> oh
<kim1> anyone know how I can see other Mac's on my LAN?
<veristead> ok... how do i set up my Epson Printer to print in Ubuntu?
<dazed> hey...i installed gtk-gnutella via apt-get and now when i try clicking on it ...no response it does nothing anyone hlep me?
<crimsun> ||QuaD|: set the MONO_DEBUG env var
<veristead> anyone able to help me?
<crimsun> ||QuaD|: mono(1) has more info
<||QuaD|> crimsun: ok
<||QuaD|> thanks
<LinuxJones> veristead, install libgimpprint then gnome-cups-manager
<crimsun> dazed: working on that. A fixed package will be in Hoary tomorrow.
<LinuxJones> veristead, sorry sudo gnome-cups-manager
<dazed> most excellent
<dazed> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> no sweat
<tck> anyone see this --> http://farsight.sourceforge.net/
<tck> looks promising, trying to develop proper open souce standards for IM video playback etc..
<crimsun> tck: not until now, seems interesting on brief glance
<tck> they have a chan on this server
<tck> #farsight interestingly enough
<tck> i think alot of peeps are crying out for webcam support
<BockBilbo> any of you have managed to log into a remote computer using vnc and gdm???
<Yomic> Is it possible to recover a deleted (or lost) partition?
<fsc> what the hell is up with xorg 6.8.2.   redraw is way slow
<dazed> does linux have some like super enhancing connection tool...cuz im gettin speeds of 12.0kb/s consistently and im on a shared 56k
<Brunellus> OK crimsun, I think I know what you're on about
<goldfish> dazed: It makes better use of connections
<Brunellus> one mroe question:
<fsc> dazed: no. there might be some compression going on, but don't trust numbers
<goldfish> hrmm...
<goldfish> or that :)
<dazed> lol ok just wondering cuz i was definately surprised
<Brunellus> in the InstallDebian page on the ndiswrapper wiki, it tells me to "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules
<BockBilbo> how do i recover the original menu in wmaker?
<Brunellus> that command didn't go through, so how do I change that for ubuntu?
<goldfish> Brunellus: apt-get install fakeroot
<Brunellus> no, fakeroot is there
<goldfish> k
<goldfish> sorry
<Brunellus> what isn't there is debian/rules
<fsc> so has anybody noticed some slowness with xorg 6.8.2? or maybe it's metacity, but something is definitely wrong after the big xorg/gnome upgrade
<crimsun> Brunellus: did you untar the source that the ndiswrapper-source file provides?
<Brunellus> yes, that's untarred
<Brunellus> I'm that far along
<crimsun> fsc: I don't notice anything odd
<crimsun> Brunellus: and $(cwd) ?
<Brunellus> that wasn't in the instructiosn
<Brunellus> what's $(cwd)?
<crimsun> Brunellus: it prints your current dir
<goldfish> current working directory
<Brunellus> let me run upstairs and see.
<crimsun> Brunellus: basically you need to be in the parent directory of debian/rules
<Brunellus> I'm in /usr/src
<crimsun> yeah, you need to descend two levels
<Brunellus> no
<crimsun> modules/ndiswrapper-source, I presume
<Brunellus> I'm in /modules/ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> yeah
<Brunellus> so I should cd /modules/ndiswrapper/debian/rules
<Brunellus> ?
<crimsun> no, you should run fakeroot ./debian/rules ....
<Brunellus> from /modules/ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> right/
<Kirsch> hey guys, whenever i try and open/save a file via sftp, it doesn't allow me to save it regardless of the permisssions (i know i have access to the file but it ALWAYS opens as read-only) any idea?
<crimsun> Brunellus: I presume you really mean /usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper, not /modules/ndiswrapper ...
<Brunellus> yes.
<Brunellus> sorry.
<dazed> anyone run fluxbox in here?
<Brunellus> cd /usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> fakeroot ./debian/rules binary-modules
<Brunellus> correct?
<crimsun> Brunellus: you may need to provide additional parameters like KSRC and KVERS
<crimsun> Brunellus: depending on whether you're using self-compiled kernel source
<crimsun> (or kernel headers)
<Brunellus> no, they're out of the apt repostiories
<bestadvocate> hello, I have returned from the land of the Mac, to find my Hoary computer 162 files out of date.
<crimsun> better update && dist-upgrade, then :p
<Brunellus> crimsun:  for the millionth time
<Brunellus> the computer *has no connectivity*
<sri> does anybody have any problems with playing cds on hoary?
<sri> I keep having some permission problems
<crimsun> Brunellus: that was to bestadvocate.
<sri> and i can't eject the cd either.
<Brunellus> sorry
<sri> the damn device is like at 666, I'm not sure what could be the problem.
<bestadvocate> sri dontyou hate it when that happens
<sri> bestadvocate: yeah, I blame the kernel :)
<Brunellus> Ok.  I'm going to fakeroot now.  if this works, I'll catch you on my other box
<crimsun> sri: which device, though?
<sri> /dev/hdc
<sri> which is a cdrom according to demsg
<sri> er dmeest
<sri> goddam it.. dmesg
<crimsun> sri: ok, and has udev created a symlink to /media/cdrom0 (and thus to /media/cdrom)?
* sri checks
<sri> it has
<bestadvocate> i wonder if updates have made sound juicer cool yet :=] 
<sri> bestadvocate: yeah, it was broken earlier, wouldn't rip cds.
<sri> crimsun: when I play gnome-cd it says "drive error" and in console it says "Error opening CD"
<sri> crimsun: goobox works fine, but I can't eject the cd
<sri> crimsun: I have to be root to eject
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm i cant get the nvidia driver work ... only vesa is running with my custom kernel, maybe why only vesa is in kernel ... i installed the driver from nvidia.com ... what must i change in the Xfree config do get them work ?
<crimsun> sri: which device is cd player app configured to use?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: you can probably find a lot of stuff on google if you search nvidia and xorg
<crimsun> StoffBox-Steve: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<StoffBox-Steve> i know sri, google is my best friend :D
<tritium> StoffBox-Steve, it's easier to use the nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu
<StoffBox-Steve> but search hour for hour is boring, thats why i ask :D
<StoffBox-Steve> the not work too :S
<sri> crimsun: preference only gives me one choice CDU5211
<crimsun> sri: odd. Shouldn't be a problem seeing your device permissions, and I presume your $USER is in the cdrom group...
<sri> crimsun: on goobox it's the same device.
<sri> crimsun: it is
<StoffBox-Steve> i boot with my cutom kernel deinstall the driver and install it again > nvidia-gls-config enable < restart X but nohting x crash
<sri> crimsun: and I've chmod'd it to 666 as well.
<stuNNed> crimsun: i figured it out, thanks!!!
<crimsun> sri: checked the bug report(s) for gnome-media?
<crimsun> sorry, have to run out for a bit
<ZolMed> I am trying to install Ubuntu and have a logitech cordless keyboard (part of Logitech mx duo).  Once I get to the "select your language" screen the keyboard stops working.  Everything before that it works fine.  I haven't been able to find a specific resolution to this in google or wiki, and I know the keyboard works in linux because i'm typing on it now !
<bestadvocate> brb
* hou5ton still doesn't have his sound working on his new install. ??
<sri> crimsun: attempting to use strace on the process causes my X session to hang and I have to go to console to kill strace
<sri> crimsun: okay
<racingcamel> is there a good tutorial to network printing on a shared printer installed on a windows machine?
<sri> crimsun: thanks, I was able to find a ref to this bug
<Brunellus> crimsun:  it won't dpkg
<Brunellus> says I need ndiswrapper-utilities
<Brunellus> ugh
<StoffBox-Steve> sri, all the changes are done, nvidia is at etc/modules  glx-config is enable, xfreeconfig -4 is edit .. *hmm* any ide's ?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: are you using hoary or warty?
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper utilities is nowhere!
<Tarkus> How do i make a dual boot thing so i can select windows or linux??
<StoffBox-Steve> warty
<goldfish> Tarkus: Grub shoiuld do it for you.
<goldfish> *should
<Tarkus> ok thnx
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: oh.  yeah so it's still xfreeconfig-4..what does /var/log/Xfree86*.log say?
<StoffBox-Steve> tahts my section somethink wrong ?Section "Device"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	VideoRam	132000
<StoffBox-Steve> EndSection
<StoffBox-Steve> wait i look sri
<Brunellus> no wait
<Brunellus> found it
* Brunellus leaves to dpkg it
<dazed_> i need some help please...i was downloading konqueror and about 97% of the download (Via apt-get) it gave me this Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebase/kdebase-bin_3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  Connection timed out
<dazed_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Riddell> dazed_: apt-get update && apt-get install konqueror
<dazed_> Riddell: will this start from fresh i mean it took me nearly an hour and a half on my 56k
<StoffBox-Steve> sri, the log only shows the last free start or ?
<Riddell> dazed_: no, it will continue where it got cut off
<racingcamel> how do i get a shared windows printer to funtion, I always get the eror message unable to connet?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: well, it should tell you how it's starting and whether it loaded everything correctly, you should look for EE stuff in the log
<StoffBox-Steve> sri, ok found this > (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<dazed_> most excellent thank you
<bestadvocate> that was a most excellent update
<StoffBox-Steve> but the driver is at /lib/mudoles/nvidia.ko
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: did you load the glx module?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: and also did lsmod | grep nvidia show up?
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm when booting the only , i think form nvidia i see is > NVIDIA TLS links ....
<StoffBox-Steve> somethink like that
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: no, check to see if it loaded the nvidia kernel module
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: lsmod | grep nvidia
<StoffBox-Steve> nvidia               3468700  0
<StoffBox-Steve> that come the i do lsmod
<sri> that looks like nothing is using it
<StoffBox-Steve> maybe i with vesa on now :)
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: rmmod vesa and nvidia and then do modprobe nvidia
<CarlK> hoary from Feb 14 - cardinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libXpm.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: but make sure in your Xfree86config file you have Module "glx" also in there.  Is uspect you do.
<bestadvocate> the only thing not yet fixed is the 64 bit Mono install
<StoffBox-Steve> ERROR: Module vesa does not exist in /proc/modules < ?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: so maybe you don't have vesa installed..do a modprobe nvidia again
<StoffBox-Steve> glx is on GLcore ? and dri are off, sri
<CarlK> I am trying to see what the card ID is of a atmel pccard wifi - what should show it?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: GLcore should be commented out
<StoffBox-Steve> no error, good ? :D
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: but you should also have a module called glx
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: and I'm referring to the X module, not kernel
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: so in Section "Module" you should have a Load "glx"
<StoffBox-Steve> jap >
<StoffBox-Steve> Section "Module"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"bitmap"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"dbe"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"ddc"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"extmod"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"freetype"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"glx"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"int10"
<sri> ok
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"record"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"speedo"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"type1"
<sri> ack
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"v4l"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"vbe"
<StoffBox-Steve> 	Load	"xtt"
* CarlK hids
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: you don't need to show me the whole thing
<StoffBox-Steve> EndSection
<CarlK> hids?
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: a yes or no is sufficient
<StoffBox-Steve> sry simple copy past ... have it at the clipboard
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: so I'm not sure whats the cause is here is.  I'd google around some and look at your log and maybe search the error in google
<sri> StoffBox-Steve: that what I usually do.
<StoffBox-Steve> i know, do it many many times for kernel stuff ^^ take me a few days do make a working kernel *GG*
<error_29> good evening folks -- I did something stupid, and I hope somebody can help bail me out
<error_29> I uninstalled metacity
<error_29> rash, I know
<Deviant> Im trying to setup my Essid but it keeps bringing up another ESSID thats on another network? any ideas why?
<error_29> now, I can't reinstall it, because apt-get demands that I use my install cd
<error_29> but it refuses to read the damn thing (the cd is fine)
<farruinn> error_29: why not comment out the CD line and use the online repositories?
<error_29> It's like the versions don't match anymore or something
<error_29> how do I do that farruinn?
<error_29> wait, I think I see what you mean
<error_29> I didn't even realize the CD was still listed as a source
<bestadvocate> i'm going to download some games while i have fast internet
<error_29> ok, thanks farruinn, I think I can figure that out now.  I actually really prefer iceWM as the manager, but gnome is acting a little flaky without metacity.  In over my head here...
<farruinn> iceWM, that's the one that looks like windows 95 or something, right?
<farruinn> or maybe a previous version of it did...
<bestadvocate> farruinn: and its faster than your average bear
<error_29> not at all -- well, to tell you the truth, I hardly remember win 95.  IceWm has much nicer themes than metaciy, and you can cascade and tile windows etc
<karsten> I don't have ubuntu in front of me ATM.  Is webmin-shorewall available for ubuntu, and how would I generally check package availability?
<angelharp> does anyone know if the install cd has the complete LAMP stack
<angelharp> ?
<farruinn> karsten: it is available.  I use the 'apt-cache search [package] ' command
<karsten> farruinn: icewm is themable.  There's a Win95 theme, among many ohters.
<crazydeb8r> hey all
<karsten> farruinn: I'm not on ubuntu ATM.
<karsten> farruinn: Is there a channel bot and/or search page at ubuntu website?
<karsten> farruinn: I'm *very* familiar with Debian.
<bestadvocate> angelharp: its got linux and python aplenty, apachie not so much and not so much MySQL
<crazydeb8r> Anyone know why XMMS cuts .m4a files about 2 seconds short?
<karsten> farruinn: ...and #debian.
<angelharp> so apt-cache is equivalent of rpm for Red Hat?
<karsten> farruinn: ...um.  Oh, you weren't answering my question... ;-)
<karsten> farruinn: NM.
<farruinn> karsten: haha, well anyway google ubuntu+packages and there first hit ought to be what you're looking for
<billytwowilly> Hi, evolution says I have 3 emails in my inbox that are unread and there aren't any there. What is wrong?
<crazydeb8r> billytwowilly: did you click send/receive?
<billytwowilly> yah.
<karsten> angelharp: No.  'dpkg' generally is more equiv to 'rpm' command.  There's a bunch of higher-level package management tools for ubuntu/debian.
<crazydeb8r> and you have your inbox selected?
<karsten> farruinn: Huh?  What's Google?  </ducks>
<billytwowilly> crazydeb8r, yah, it's weird. This happened once before and then I updated and there was suddenly email there..
<crazydeb8r> whoa
<crazydeb8r> are there any filters set?
<karsten> angelharp: commands:  dpkg, apt-get, aptitude, apt-cache, auto-apt...
<billytwowilly> not that I am aware of...
<bestadvocate> I wonder why my update removed gnome-games package
<billytwowilly> I only set filters to filter [elug]  to a mailing list folder..
<crazydeb8r> ok
<billytwowilly> heh.. I got it figured.
<billytwowilly> updated again and now it is fine..
<billytwowilly> strangeness.
<crazydeb8r> odd
<karsten> angelharp: APT HOWTO:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<crazydeb8r> Hey anyone know why XMMS is cutting my .m4a files about 2 seconds short>
<goldfish> crazydeb8r: try #xmms maybe?/
<karsten> angelharp: ...and Osamu Aoki's _Debian Referenc_ is also good:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/reference.en.html
<goldfish> -/
<crazydeb8r> It's really odd and kind of disconcerting
<crazydeb8r> mm, k thx goldfish
<karsten> crazydeb8r: Same reason it was doing that two minutes ago last time you asked.
<angelharp> thanks
<crazydeb8r> haha karsten: no, it magically changed why.
<karsten> crazydeb8r: Do you have transitions selected?  Disable them.
<angelharp> I'm having problems with my Red Hat distro. I got an install and Live CD of Ubuntu at a Linux Users' Group.
<crazydeb8r> karsten: is that in preferences?
<angelharp> I use Linux mainly for testing web pages.
<karsten> crazydeb8r: Yeah.
<karsten> crazydeb8r: crossfade plugin.
<crazydeb8r> karsten: I don't have that
<angelharp> just checked 'warty' packages for ubuntu. No mysql. You were right bestadvocate.
<angelharp> checking hoary
<karsten> crazydeb8r: OK, scratch that.
<Lathiat> angelharp: you probably need to enable the universe repository if you want mysql
<karsten> crazydeb8r: Try this:  'mv .xmms .xmms-bak; xmms'
<karsten> crazydeb8r: ...with xmms closed.
<crazydeb8r> ok
<bestadvocate> angelharp: if you put in universe packages from online, then you can get the rest of the LAMP
<karsten> crazydeb8r: ...then try playing files.  If it doesnt chop, you've got a config option to find.  If it does, you've got a problem of a different fish.
<bestadvocate> anyone ever play vegastrike?
<crazydeb8r> karsten: still cutting off, but I did get an error.
<karsten> bestadvocate: No.  I prefer vegasunicycle
<crazydeb8r> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<karsten> crazydeb8r: OK.
<bestadvocate> karsten: i don't get it :(
<veristead> ok... is there a place where i can get LimeWire that ain't limewire.com for Ubuntu?
<karsten> bestadvocate: vegas-trike... == vegas-tricycle.
* karsten hands bestadvocate a set of training wheels.
<karsten> bestadvocate: Wait, you're already in #ubuntu
<angelharp> bestadvocate: does the debian distro have mysql on the installation CD?
<karsten> crazydeb8r: dpkg -l libmikmod2
<karsten> crazydeb8r: ...you got that installed?
<angelharp> and the rest of LAMP for that matter...
<goldfish> veristead: google
<crazydeb8r> checking
<goldfish> veristead: http://www.addict3d.org/index.php?page=downloadfile&ID=2758
<karsten> crazydeb8r: ...if not:  aptitude install libmikmod2
<bestadvocate> angelharp: the debian distro has 8 cds, which have _everything_
<CarlK> karsten - are we related? http://fox.wikis.com/wc.dll?Wiki~CarlKarsten
<crazydeb8r> karsten: ok.
<karsten> CarlK: Depends.  Do you trace your ancestry on-planet or off?
<CarlK> lol
<karsten> CarlK: ...Karsten's my first name.
<veristead> seemingly the file on limewire.com is in rpm format and i extract it, but in the installation files it says i need to cd to the directory i downloaded the installer, but i cnt find the installer. and then i need to go to console and type sh ./LimeWireLinux.bin
<EugeneK> I'd like to swap the capslock and control key bindings for vi. How can I a) do that,  b) do it so that it would work both in the console and in gvim, and c) do it in such a way that I could quicky rebind the keys if I was working on someone else's machine?
<bestadvocate> im off to play my new videogames!
<CarlK> I have been hoping that they would come find me...
<veristead> but it doesn't exist
<karsten> CarlK: http://kmself.home.netcom.com/
<karsten> EugeneK: *just* in VI, or for all X?
<angelharp> veristead: try ./LimeWire.sh
<angelharp> I mean sh ./LimeWire.sh
<Brunellus> feck.  is there an ndiswrapper-utils 1.0?
<karsten> EugeneK: Simplest hack:  there's a ctrlcaps option in your X config.
<karsten> EugeneK: Otherwise, you might create an .xmodmap file and source it in your .xsession
<goldfish> veristead: it should be in the $HOME dir of the user you downloaded it with
<Devinci> did you chmod +x Limewireblahbal first?
<EugeneK> karsten: just vi would be fine, although I'd prefer it to be system-wide (not just X).
<crazydeb8r> karsten: something's got dpkg running or something, I'll log out and back in and try that. Thanks
<CarlK> karsten - too cool - I grew up in San Jose, had a client in Nappa
<Brunellus> nvm.  got it
<karsten> EugeneK: OK.  For systemwide, you'll also want a loadkeys hack.
<karsten> EugeneK: Try:  http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Download/xmodmap
<karsten> EugeneK: ...and http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Download/kmself.kmap.gz
<karsten> EugeneK: ...first is for X, latter for console.
<karsten> CarlK: Napa's very wet and grey right now.
<EugeneK> karsten: thanx.
<CarlK> karsten - Ever hear of Alkar Personnel?
<karsten> EugeneK: I'm a *damnit* the capslock key should be my ctrl key kinda guy.
<karsten> CarlK: On California?
<CarlK> karsten - in Nappa
<karsten> CarlK: I'm thinking of a place on California St.
<jack__> hi
<jack__> can u guys tell me
<jack__> how do i "rip" a floppy in linux?
<karsten> CarlK: ...though I'm finding them on Claremont Way.  How do you know 'em?
<karsten> jack__: copy files onto one, or disk image?
<jack__> i want the whole disk image
<CarlK> yep - they used my FoxPro Dos payroll app for a while
<jack__> cuz it's a boot floppy
<jack__> how do i do that?
<EugeneK> karsten: I'm assuming I'll need to install loadkeys and xmodmap? Is there a way to configure the keybindings on just vi, in case I'm on someone else's box?
<veristead> goldfish indeed it is, but that is the compressed file. and i uncompressed it but there is no file called limewirelinux.bin
<veristead> there is limewire.sh but that doesn't work
<karsten> EugeneK: Probably.  I run Debian mostly.
<pvh> My gEdit is suddenly very laggy. I haven't noticed problems in any other programs. What could cause that?
<karsten> jack__: to put the image _on_ the disk:  dd if=<image file> of=/dev/fd0
<jack__> thx
<jack__> i'll try
<karsten> pvh: Adolesence
<jack__> for <image file>
<jack__> u replace it with ur own location rite?
<pvh> karsten: I don't get it.
<karsten> jack__: That's, say, "floppy.img".
<jack__> like /home/jack/1.img?
<jack__> ok
<karsten> jack__: Yes.
<jack__> ok
<jack__> thx
<CarlK> karsten - was hoping you could tell Liz that i said "hi" - but it doesn't sound like you see her much ;)
<pvh> gEdit is even laggy with a nice of -15.
<karsten> CarlK: Well, depends.  They got positions open?
<karsten> CarlK: ...I've got a bit of time on my hands.
<CarlK> karsten - they are a temp co - they always do ;)
<pvh> I get about a 500ms lag when I insert a newline, among other things.
<crazydeb8r> karsten: I got the libmikmod, and configured it...nothing changed.
<karsten> CarlK: Da.  Should I walk in and drop your name?
<Xirdneh> hi there, i try to add Gmplayer to my panel, the only thing is that I have my media in a fat32 partition and because in the panel the gmplayer is not run like root so it wont let me see the fat32 partition... i have set up the options for the partition as rw,users... how can i see this partition without being logged as root?
<jack__> bash: /home/jack/boot.img: No such file or directory
<jack__> do i have to create the image file or something?
<karsten> crazydeb8r: Still getting the error message?
<crazydeb8r> karsten: no
<karsten> crazydeb8r: Well, you solved _one_ problem.  Just not the right one.
<jason^> what package would supply the 'mcopy' command?  it's required for syslinux
<crazydeb8r> karsten: could it be because it's a VBR file? iTunes used to do this because of that
<karsten> Xirdneh: For your vfat partition, something like this in /etc/fstab:  /dev/sda    /mnt/floppy vfat  user,gid=floppy,umask=0007          0    0
<crazydeb8r> itunes only did it to mp3's...but it's the same idea.
<jason^> oh ok i see nevermind
<karsten> Xirdneh: ...create group 'floppy' if it doesn't exist.  Add yourself to it.
<CarlK> karsten - it has been a while.. let me see when I billed them last
<dazed_> anyone running fluxbox?
<karsten> CarlK: NFC.
<karsten> CarlK: NM.
<karsten> crazydeb8r: NFC.
<Devinci> dazed: had it for a while
<crazydeb8r> alright
<dazed_> Devinci: im used to black box 4 windows...why i got started on linux...anyway i was wondering how i edit the menu config file and the style config files for fluxbox...also wondering what these "tabs" are for
<Xirdneh> karsten: the partition has been already mounted.. and the options are rw,users is not floppy is a partition in my HD, does the only thing im missing is the umask=0007?
<karsten> CarlK: I don't see any 'l337 l1nu>< adm1nZ' position listings....
<karsten> Xirdneh: 'gid=floppy' says "mount with group ownership == floppy".  You want to be part of that group.  That group has read access.
<karsten> Xirdneh: you'll need to umount the partition, modify fstab, and remount.
<Devinci> dazed, check one onf my theme is hosted on http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots-dev/DarkSamurai_fluxbox.jpg
<Xirdneh> karsten, ok ill give it a try thnx
<Devinci> Darksamurai was my old nick
<karsten> Xirdneh: 'sda' should be modified to whatever the partition si.
<karsten> Xirdneh: s/si/is/
<Xirdneh> karsten, ok thnx :D
<dazed_> Devinci: how do i edit the menu config file?
<dazed_> wheres it located
<karsten> CarlK: Hrm.  For some reason, Alkar's homepage links to the S:\ drive aren't working:  http://www.1alkar.com/njobs.htm
<Devinci> are you running it atm?
<dazed_> yes
<dazed_> id also like to know where to get those tight plugins
<Devinci> give me your ls -a
<Devinci> in you homedir
<dazed_> Devinci: your going to have to excuse me im just installed my first hardcopy of linux
<dazed_> lil more english lol
<goldfish> dazed_: type 'ls -a' in a terminal
<goldfish> well
<goldfish> the directory he wants it from
<dazed_> ok
<dazed_> i tyepd it
<nathan_> hello all, anyone offer any suggestions for getting a sound card to work?
<Devinci> its been a year since im not using flubox so i will recall the file from it
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey guys
<goldfish> emm
<Devinci> list me all files that starts with a dot
<nathan_> Web links or anything to get me going>..
<AMCDeathKnight> when itry and install Ubuntu, my monitors switches off
<AMCDeathKnight> and dosnt respond
<goldfish> nathan_: try the links in the topic?
<karsten> AMCDeathKnight: <ctrl><alt><f1>  Help any?
<goldfish> nathan_: ubuntu forums maybe, search teh sound card type
<AMCDeathKnight> i cant see, the monitor is off
<AMCDeathKnight> so dunno
<dazed_> .evolution .fluxbox .gaim                   .metacity                      .xmms
<dazed_> .gconf                  .mozilla
<dazed_> thres a hell of a lot
<karsten> AMCDeathKnight: Well, sometimes it switches back on.
<karsten> AMCDeathKnight: ...so I'll take it:  no diff.
<nathan_> Goldfish, OK. Thanks....
<dazed_> .                       .gnome                         .nautilus
<dazed_> ..                      .gnome2                        .openoffice
<dazed_> .bash_history           .gnome2_private                .qt
<dazed_> .bash_profile           .gstreamer-0.8                 .recently-used
<dazed_> .bashrc                 GTK2-Mist-Deep_Plastik.tar.gz  Software
<dazed_> .blackboxrc             GTK2-Smooth-Lime.tar.gz        .sversionrc
<dazed_> .DCOPserver_Initial__0  .gtk-gnutella                  themes
<goldfish> oh
<dazed_> .DCOPserver_Initial_:0  .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2              .themes
<dazed_> Desktop                 .ICEauthority                  .thumbnails
<dazed_> .dmrc                   .icons                         .Trash
<dazed_> Documents               .kde                           vidz
<goldfish> nathan_: np
<dazed_> .esd_auth               .kderc                         X11R6.8.2-src.tar.gz
<AMCDeathKnight> it worked
<dazed_> .evolution              .mcop                          .Xauthority
<AMCDeathKnight> how?
<dazed_> .fluxbox                .mcoprc                        .xchat2
<karsten> AMCDeathKnight:  does your monitor have onscreen controls?  Can you see anything with them?
<dazed_> .gaim                   .metacity                      .xmms
<dazed_> .gconf                  .mozilla                       .xscreensaver
<Devinci> ok ok
<dazed_> .gconfd                 musix                          .xsess
<dazed_> thats everything lol
<Devinci> lol
<goldfish> hah
<AMCDeathKnight> what was wrong, it worked
<Devinci> edit .flubox
<AMCDeathKnight> :-)
<dazed_> how do i edit?
<karsten> Damn this channel needs a kickbot.
<karsten> dazed_: With an editor.
<Devinci> vi .fluox
<goldfish> ah relax karsten  :)
<karsten> goldfish: I *am* relaxed!!!!
<goldfish> try nano .fluox
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks guys
<AMCDeathKnight> All hail Ubuntu
<goldfish> Devinci: don't think vim is a good idea for a n00b :)
<goldfish> karsten: lol
<karsten> goldfish: ;-)
<dazed_> goldfish: im in the nano thing
<dazed_> read file?
<farruinn> dazed_: I think it's supposed to be .fluxbox
<Devinci> sorry cd .flubox
<dazed_> ok
<Devinci> nano -w menu
<karsten> goldfish: BTW, I think I may have drunk a few of your relatives in college....
<goldfish> karsten: hahaha
<dazed_> Devinci: so type 'cd .fluxbox' then 'nano -w menu'
<Devinci> yes
<Brunellus> I'm in dependency hell
* ||QuaD| is trying OOo2 for the first time
<Devinci> from there you can edit your menu
<dazed_> THANK YOU!
<Devinci> lok at the other apps in there youll get the hang
<Brunellus> I compiled ndiswrapper_1.0 from the tgz's on the ndiswrapper site
<dazed_> im in nano
<dazed_> but i cant edit
<dazed_> doesnt move
<Brunellus> I then updated the kernel
<dazed_> got it nm
<AMCDeathKnight> guys
<Devinci> hehe
<Brunellus> and now I have to recompile ndiswrapper
<AMCDeathKnight> im in command prompt, how do i get to gui?
<Devinci> you can also get rounded corners for your windows
<Brunellus> and it...won't...compile.
<Quest-Master> Is Hoary relatively stable today?
<_tester_> startx
<Tarkus> how do i install software on  linux??
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<Tarkus> (n00b question)
<farruinn> ||QuaD|: how is it?
<goldfish> Tarkus: apt-get
<_tester_> apt
<Brunellus> I've tried doing the stuff on here:  http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/InstallDebian
<goldfish> Tarkus: or build from source
<Brunellus> but it is not working
<casimir> Tarkus: apt or synaptic
<AMCDeathKnight> not working
<AMCDeathKnight> startx dodsnt work
<AMCDeathKnight> it comes up with error
<Brunellus> I built ndiswrapper from source
<Tarkus> how do i use synaptic and apt-get??
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: Have you got an nvidia card?
<goldfish> Tarkus: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<CarlK> karsten  - 2000 was  the last year I billed them, but I can say that Liz is a nice person, and telling her I said so couldn't hurt
<goldfish> Tarkus: have a read there
<||QuaD|> farruinn: crashed twice already
<Tarkus> goldfish: thnx
<jsgotangco> hello
<farruinn> ||QuaD|: oi, not what I wanted to hear lol
<AMCDeathKnight> no not nvidia
<goldfish> k
<karsten> CarlK: Cool.  That's a few years ago though.
<AMCDeathKnight> Ist a PCI video card
<jsgotangco> *sigh* I have ATI hehehe
<||QuaD|> farruinn: whenever i try to click on OOo2's version of the MSOffice paperclip it crashes (for writer atleast)
<CarlK> karsten - yeah - but I worked "with" them for about 10
<Brunellus> how do I recompile ndiswrapper from source after a kernel upgrade?
<karsten> CarlK: OK.
<Brunellus> WITHOUT using apt
<CarlK> karsten - dinner time... good luck with job things
<AMCDeathKnight> Please help
<karsten> CarlK: Thanks.
<AMCDeathKnight> it comes up server error and stuff like that
<AMCDeathKnight> helpful?
<Devinci> dazed_ , get rounded corners by adding this to your style file of your theme : menu.roundCorners: TopLeft Topright BottomLeft BottomRight
<Devinci> window.roundCorners: TopLeft Topright BottomLeft BottomRight
<Devinci> Toolbar.shaped: True
<dazed_> are the style themes located in .fluxbox?
<||QuaD|> farruinn: and he pops up soo often, i wanna keep clicking!
<Devinci> probably
<dazed_> and once im done editing menu ... how do i save?
<Devinci> maybe under .theme
<AMCDeathKnight> "Invalid MIT-Cookie key
<AMCDeathKnight> or something like that
<yonkeltron> upgrading to hoary....brb
<AMCDeathKnight> start wont work
<AMCDeathKnight> *xstart
<casimir> control-O if you're in nano
<AMCDeathKnight> im in terminal
<Quest-Master> So..
<AMCDeathKnight> sighned in as admin user
<Quest-Master> Is Hoary relatively stable today? :P
* AMCDeathKnight waits for help
<casimir> Quest-Master, I'm using it, but my hardware isn't that quirky
<dazed_> to use your own menu, copy this to ~/.fluxbox/menu, then edit
<dazed_> # ~/.fluxbox/init and change the session.menuFile path to ~/.fluxbox/menu
<dazed_> whats that mean?
<dazed_> how do i copy?
<Brunellus> OK.  I'm giving up
<Quest-Master> Have you updated to today's Hoary casimir?
<Quest-Master> Brunellus: What do you need help with?
<Tarkus> what does sudo mean??
<Quest-Master> Don't ever give up so easily
<net_benjo> did anybody have a problem installing mplayer-386 package?
<Quest-Master> Tarkus: switch user do
<Devinci> just edit menu, dont bother
<goldfish> Tarkus: It is a command to give you temporary root priveleges.
<Brunellus> Quest-Master:
<Quest-Master> Usually meaning, you switch to the superuser
<Brunellus> I've been trying to do this for *hours*
<Quest-Master> Or administrator account
<Brunellus> I built ndiswrapper 1.0 from source
<AMCDeathKnight> what doi do
<Quest-Master> net_benjo: Don't install mplayer from apt-get
<Quest-Master> It is broken
<Quest-Master> Compile it
<Quest-Master> Brunellus: Yeah
<Brunellus> I then did an apt-get upgrade
<casimir> Quest-Master: I just did UM's version of apt-get upgrade a few hours abg
<Brunellus> and an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Brunellus> that presumably patched my kernel
<AMCDeathKnight> xstart wont work, what else can i try to get into xsystem?
<Quest-Master> And it's stable.. that's good.
<AMCDeathKnight> havnt got nvidia card
<Brunellus> then powered down
<Quest-Master> Brunellus: Ok.. so the ndiswrapper isn't working I presume?
<Brunellus> then I booted up
<Brunellus> correct
<Brunellus> now
<Brunellus> here's the kicker
<net_benjo> Quest-Master:  when I first installed ubuntu (about 1 month ago) I had no problem installing it using apt-get...its only on my second ubuntu install that I'm having trouble.....did something change in the meantime???
<Brunellus> the wlan is the ONLY connectivity I have in that computer
<Quest-Master> net_benjo: Yes
<Brunellus> so I can't apt my way out of this fix
<Quest-Master> :\
<AMCDeathKnight> xstart wont work, what else can i try to get into xsystem?
<Brunellus> I have been trying to recompile ndiswrapper
<crazydeb8r> If I have source for something and want to make a .deb out of it, how do I do that?
<Quest-Master> And it still isn't working?
<Quest-Master> crazydeb8r: check-install I believe
<Brunellus> first from the same source I compiled it from to begin with.  no dice "invalide module type"
<AMCDeathKnight> No its not working
<net_benjo> Quest-Master:  thank you very much....i appreciate the tip..
<Brunellus> then trying to use various debs which I pulled from the web
<dazed_> Devinci:  to use your own menu, copy this to ~/.fluxbox/menu, then edit
<dazed_> # ~/.fluxbox/init and change the session.menuFile path to ~/.fluxbox/menu
<dazed_> how do i do this
<Quest-Master> Actually, crazydeb8r: Just use checkinstall
<dazed_> i edited .init
<Quest-Master> No hyphen
<Brunellus> which either turned out to be out of date (0.12, rather than 1.0)
<Brunellus> or plain unhelpful
<Quest-Master> Ack. That sucks. :\
<Quest-Master> Are you on Warty?
<Quest-Master> Or Hoary?
<crazydeb8r> Quest-Master: It's not working...
<Brunellus> warty
<Quest-Master> That's weird. :\
<Brunellus> the only solution I see now is to roll back
<Brunellus> and I don't know how to do that
<Quest-Master> crazydeb8r: sudo checkinstall
<AMCDeathKnight> xstart wont work, what else can i try to get into xsystem?
<crazydeb8r> Quest-Master: no...
<dazed_> gold fish
<Brunellus> I'm about five minutes away from backing up whatever meagre data I can and reinstalling completely
<Brunellus> ugh!
<dazed_> goldfish:  to use your own menu, copy this to ~/.fluxbox/menu, then edit
<dazed_> # ~/.fluxbox/init and change the session.menuFile path to ~/.fluxbox/menu would you know how i would do this?
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: You need a dpkg reconfigure
<Quest-Master> crazydeb8r: And this is a configure;make;make install program?
<goldfish> cant remember the command
<goldfish> :/
<dazed_> damn
<Brunellus> what puzzles the living bejeezus out of me is why ndiswrapper isn't in the install CD
<crazydeb8r> Quest-Master: Yes. And I didn't have checkinstall on my system, but I do now :-P
<Devinci> dazed_ did you try editing menu^
<crazydeb8r> thanks
<Quest-Master> They tried to keep it to one CD, so I bet that's why
<dazed_> this is what im currently doing devinci
<AMCDeathKnight> how do i do that Gold?
<Quest-Master> crazydeb8r: And it still isn't working?
<njan> Brunellus, it's difficult for the average user to use
<crazydeb8r> Quest-Master: waiting on synaptic
<Quest-Master> ;)
<Brunellus> Quest-Master:  they could have eliminated rhythmbox and put something useful on
<dazed_> it told me to copy my menu file to some place or other here is what it says
<njan> Brunellus, there are probably very few people who could set it up off the install CD
<Quest-Master> Rhythmbox isn't useful? :P
<Devinci> Just change a letter or so, that way you know you are on the right track dazed_
<tritium> I likve rhythmbox
<njan> Brunellus, esp. since they obviously can't bundle the windows drivers for NDIS cards on the CD.
<tritium> like
<Brunellus> out of the box, the multimedia is crippled, and I needed apt to get the appropriate codecs, etc
<AMCDeathKnight> gtg, please pm me with how to fix my error
<Quest-Master> I like Rhythmbox a lot too
<dazed_> devinci: to use your own menu, copy this to ~/.fluxbox/menu, then edit
<dazed_> # ~/.fluxbox/init and change the session.menuFile path to ~/.fluxbox/menu
<AMCDeathKnight> xstart wont work, what else can i try to get into xsystem?
<Brunellus> no, they can't bundle ndis drivers
<dazed_> whats that mean?
<Brunellus> but they can bundle ndiswrapper!
<Quest-Master> AMCDeathKnight: Tried "gdm?"
<njan> Brunellus, <njan> Brunellus, there are probably very few people who could set it up off the install CD
<Brunellus> I had the ndisdrivers already.  I foresaw the need to use ndiswrapper, so I also backed up a tar of the most recent source
<AMCDeathKnight> gmd not found
<AMCDeathKnight> pm me with ideas
<Quest-Master> gdm
<AMCDeathKnight> really need it fixed
<Quest-Master> not gmd
<Quest-Master> :P
<Devinci> then edit init and change session.etc to you menu location dazed_
<Brunellus> now, because I built it from source
<Devinci> whixh should be .fluxbox/menu
<tritium> AMCDeathKnight, look at the errors in /var/log/XFree86.0.log to try to narrow down the problem
<Brunellus> I have a non-functioning 'net (dis)connection
<njan> Brunellus, I doubt the extra space is worth it, tbh, I very much doubt that it'd be used in 99% of instances where people had cards it'd work with.
<Brunellus> njan:  100-odd kb isn't worth it?
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper is *miniscule* compared with some of the crippled or generally useless stuff that goes on
<njan> Brunellus, I haven't checked how big it is, but I'm guessing 100kb counts on an ubuntu CD which has to represent the entire FOSS world :)
<Brunellus> we can do without one gnome game to get ndiswrapper on an install cd.
<tritium> AMCDeathKnight, it would be /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you're using Hoary
<dazed_> Devinci: where is it i saved it to how do i know?
<njan> Brunellus, besides, I'd hazard it's more than that when you account for having the .deb file in order to install it, too.
<njan> Brunellus, besides, like I pointed out, if no-one can set it up, it's useless.
<Brunellus> njan:  it's doing a lousy job of representing to me, now when I can't connect to the internet after doing the right hting and patching my kernel
<Devinci> ~/.fluxbox/menu
<Brunellus> sorry if I sound irritable
<Devinci> or /home/dazed/.fluxbox/menu
<Devinci> ~/ means your home dir
<Brunellus> I jumped to f/oss because I was trying to get the most out of the hardware I had
<dazed_> ok
<Brunellus> now, because I tried to update, I can no longer connect, and I've exhausted every way I know how to fix it
<Brunellus> so I'm tempted to give up and format and start *all* over again.  except that thsi time, I'll have to remember never to patch
<tritium> AMCDeathKnight, did you take a look?
<casimir> have you tried rolling back with /var/cache/apt/archives
<casimir> to get connectivity?
<Brunellus> no, because nobody's told me how to do that
<Brunellus> I'm listening now.
<casimir> I've only done it once
<Brunellus> casimir:  that is infinitely more times than I
<casimir> because I had a similar problem with my nvidia card and couldn't figure out how to roll back with apt
<Brunellus> i'm listening
<Xirdneh> hi there, anyone know how to add a command to the panel but with parameters, ex: giftd -d... i tryed but i cant give it parameters :s
<casimir> in the directory /var/cache/apt/archives most old .deb files are kept locally
<Brunellus> ok.
<Brunellus> how do I roll back?
<dazed> goldfish: lol...now i have no menu
<goldfish> ahahaha
<goldfish> well
<dazed> when i loaded it it gave me a basic menu with xterm restart and exit
<dazed> but i went back into my menu and it was still how i wanted it
<dazed> and init was still how it should be
<dazed> so im confused
<tritium> Brunellus, what are you trying to roll back?
<goldfish> hmmmmm
<Brunellus> kernel?
<goldfish> I don't know fluxbox :/
<Brunellus> I don't know.  ti's the only thing that I can think of that would break ndiswrapper
<goldfish> maybe there is an error in the code you put in
<dazed> maybe htats could be what it is
<casimir> dpkg -i <older kernel> ??
<Devinci> dazed_, the system monitors I had on my screenshot is gkrellm, you can get it with this command:  sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<tritium> Brunellus, what kernels are in your grub menu now?  They're not removed on upgrades.
<Brunellus> tritium:  I don't know.  I'd have to go upstairs and find out
<casimir> can you wait three minutes... gnome is telling me to take a break
<Brunellus> (affected computer is up two fights of stiars)
<tritium> Brunellus, have you tried simply booting into a different kernel from the grub menu?
<tritium> Brunellus, what broke?
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper won't load
<dazed> Devinci: was that all the little plugins on the right?
<Brunellus> "invalid module type"
<tritium> Brunellus, that's in linux-restricted-modules?
<Devinci> yes
<Brunellus> no, tritium, I built it from the source tarball on the ndiswrapper site
<tritium> Brunellus, why?
<Brunellus> without ndiswrapper, I have no connectivity
<Devinci> so i get that you are now able to edit you menu dazed_ ?
<Brunellus> I couldn't apt-get it
<tritium> Brunellus, there are ubuntu packages
<Brunellus> tritium: I couldn't *get* ubuntu packages
<Brunellus> I had no connectivity
<Brunellus> I'm sitting at another computer now
<Brunellus> the affected computer can only connect via the ndis wlan card that's in it
<Brunellus> when I installed warty, I knew this
<Brunellus> and so I backed-up an ndiswrapper tarball, and the necessary ndis drivers
<dazed> Devinci: well i know how to edit the menu from bb4win...but im going to restart fluxbox cuz when i first edited the menu...it came up with nothing in the menu sept a basic "restart..exit...xterm"
<Brunellus> I built ndiswrapper-1.0, installed the ndis drivers, and all was well
<Brunellus> then apt-get upgrade
<Devinci> hehe that means you added something wrong
<tritium> What was upgraded?
<Brunellus> used it happily for 1 day an dseveral hours (yay "uptime"
<Brunellus> tritium:  ummmm...everything?
<Brunellus> 90-some packages
<dazed> *n00b afraid to ask* ndiswrapper is for Windows drivers for devices on linux?
<Brunellus> I think, when it was all done
<Brunellus> dazed:  ndiswrapper allows the use of some formerly windows-only wlan cards on linux by allowing the use of their binary device drivers
<Brunellus> oh well, he'll google it
<Brunellus> anyway.  I had to power that computer down sometime today
<tritium> Brunellus, can you use the computer you're using now to download the ndiswrapper .debs from ubuntu, and transfer them via zip disk or CD-R?
<Brunellus> oh, those.  as in ndiswrapper-source?
<Brunellus> tritium, I did all that, and still no joy
<Brunellus> downloaded ndiswrapper-source.deb
<Brunellus> then dpkg -i it
<tritium> Brunellus, then did you build it?
<Brunellus> found out I needed ndiswrapper-utils1.0
<Brunellus> yes, I built it
<Devinci> so dazed_, you made the big step from windows to linux?
<Brunellus> and here's the trouble
<tritium> And linux-headers, perhaps?
<Brunellus> tritium:  I already had linux-headers
<Devinci> so dazed_, you made the big step from windows to linux?
<tritium> goo
<tritium> good
<Brunellus> that's what changed on the machine
<dazed> Devinci: yes and i love it evne though its 100000 times more work
<Brunellus> but then it started giving dependency bulls***
<Devinci> hehe, rewarding work ;)
<Devinci> good for you
<dazed> and Devinci i got that thing you told me (the plugin thing) how do i work it..should it just show up?
<Brunellus> I rechecked versions:  found the right ones
<dazed> and my menu is still broken
<Brunellus> and still, ndiswrapper won't work
<dazed> i think i fuxed something up in init
<Brunellus> I can build the ndiswrapper-modules deb
<Devinci> ok just type gkrellm in a console and see if it showa up
<Brunellus> but when I dpkg it, it wont' go.  "conflicting modules"
* Brunellus sighs
<Brunellus> I jumped to ubuntu to escape this kind of crap.  rpms did this to me
<tritium> Brunellus, apt handles dependencies.  Not dpkg by itself
<dazed> it showed up
<dazed> but how do i keep it without having to type it in term everytime
<Brunellus> yes, tritium, but my apt is crippled
<lunitik> Brunellus: bad reason to switch to .deb... dpkg is no different to rpm on its own...
<Devinci> now you can edit it
<calc> Brunellus: typically you don't use dpkg, you use a package manager: synaptic, dselect, aptitude, apt-get (gag), etc
<Brunellus> it can't access any repositories
<Brunellus> because it has no connectivity
<Devinci> i added it in my menu
<Brunellus> because *ndiswrapper won't work*!
<Devinci> ill pm you a menu exemple, follow that syntax
<calc> lunitik: deb has other things going for it than just the package manager, though the formats both have equally annoying "features"
<Devinci>      # Fluxbox menu file
<Devinci>      [begin]  (Fluxbox)
<Devinci>        [exec]  (rxvt) {rxvt -ls} </usr/X11R6/share/icons/terminal.xpm>
<Devinci>        [exec]  (netscape) {netscape -install}
<Devinci>        [exec]  (The GIMP) {gimp}
<Devinci>        [exec]  (XV) {xv}
<Brunellus> flood.  yay.
<Devinci>        [exec]  (Vim) {rxvt -geometry 132x60 -name VIM -e screen vim}
<Devinci>        [exec]  (Mutt) {rxvt -name mutt -e mutt}
<Devinci>        [submenu]  (mozilla)
<Devinci>          [exec]  (browser) {mozilla -browser}
<Devinci>          [exec]  (news) {mozilla -news}
<tritium> Devinci, stop it
<Devinci>          [exec]  (mail) {mozilla -mail}
<Devinci>          [exec]  (edit) {mozilla -edit}
<Devinci>          [exec]  (compose) {mozilla -compose}
* Brunellus braces for a boot
<Devinci>        [end] 
<LinuxJones> Deviant__, you suck
<Devinci>        [submenu]  (Window Manager)
<Devinci>          [exec]  (Edit Menus) {nedit ~/.fluxbox/menu}
<Devinci>          [submenu]  (Style) {Which Style?}
<Devinci>            [stylesdir]  (~/.fluxbox/styles)
<Devinci>            [stylesmenu]  (Fluxbox Styles) {@pkgdatadir@/styles}
<Brunellus> devinci:  flood
<Devinci>          [end] 
<Devinci>          [config]  (Config Options)
<calc> Devinci: you er forgot to do the pm part ;)
<Devinci>          [reconfig]  (Reconfigure)
<tritium> Devinci, cut it out
<Devinci>          [restart]  (Restart)
<Devinci>        [end] 
<LinuxJones> Deviant__, sorry Devinci YOU suck
<Devinci>        [exit]  (Log Out)
<lunitik> calc: I was saying in respect to "dependency hell" ... dpkg has nice things like --force-*, but for the most part, they are pretty comparible
<Devinci>      [end] 
<Devinci> oops sorry
<Devinci> sorry, sorry
<Deviant__> its ok I suck too
<Devinci> i hit the wron key
<LinuxJones> Deviant__, :D
<calc> lunitik: heh yea --force-* is nice to f*ck yourself with
<Devinci> wrongg*
<Brunellus> lunitik:  should I just --force?
<Deviant_> :P
<Devinci> hah see im too tired
<calc> lunitik: the majority of the people use --force-* to break their systems
<lunitik> calc: if you dont know what you are doing... sure  :P
<dazed> ?
<calc> lunitik: ask daniels about it :)
<lunitik> Brunellus: no
<Brunellus> well, it's broken
<lunitik> calc: haha   :)
<lunitik> Brunellus: what exactly is wrong?
<calc> lunitik: not sure if you know the story behind that one, but its very funny :)
<Brunellus> lunitik:  ndiswrapper won't insert
<Brunellus> keeps returning "invalid module type"
<Brunellus> so I've been trying to recompile it
<casimir> the question you have to ask yourself when using -f is "How broken is it?"
<lunitik> calc: wasn't that the reasoning behind his boxen being down for a while (and thus fd.o and his blog..) ?
<tritium> casimir, -f is not --force-*
<Brunellus> I'm annoyed enough to seriously contemplate backing /home to a CD
<Brunellus> and reinstalling warty altogether
<calc> lunitik: no, fd.o got cracked, the --force-* issue was wrt some kde packages he once created that shipped a sbin file (not dir)
<casimir> oops.. I have my flags backwards
<Brunellus> but then, I'm in the same fix:  i'd need to build ndiswrapper to get 'net connectivity
<casimir> like -u and -U on gentoo
<calc> --force-* will happily unlink dirs for you to replace them with files ;)
<lunitik> calc: ahh... that wouldn't happen to have contributed to him orphaning kde by chance?  :P
<Brunellus> and now I've learnt that I can't really upgrade anything if I do it.
<calc> lunitik: he didn't orphan it really, we both were maintaining bits of it at the same time
<tritium> Brunellus, no, you can.  Just use ubuntu packages instead next time
<Brunellus> so I'm back to my original question: is there a way to recompile/rebuild ndiswrapper *without* using *.debs?
<calc> ivan was the last person to publically orphan kde (i think)
<calc> and that was ~ dec 2001
<Brunellus> tritium:  would I jsut dpkg them onto the system, once reinstalled?
<Brunellus> I really don't want to have to wipe & reinstall if I dont' have to
<lunitik> calc: blah.. not according to dwn  :P
<Brunellus> but a non-connected box is worthless.
<calc> lunitik: link?
<lunitik> calc: It was a while ago... said you orphaned it... I remember being worried and stuff *nods*
<tritium> Brunellus, it's hard to know what state your system is in right now.
<lunitik> calc: was when you handed to "Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers" though...
<Brunellus> tritium:  what do you want me to tell you?
<calc> lunitik: yea :) until ~ dec that was just me
<Deviant_> man setting up wireless is too much work.
<calc> now it is being maintained by other people
<Brunellus> all I know is that I built ndiswrapper from source.  it worked.
<Brunellus> I updated ubuntu via synaptic.  it worked.
<calc> i'm too busy with my new job to do much with debian currently :\
<Brunellus> I rebooted.  it didn't work
<Deviant_> come make mine work too.
<Brunellus> I keep trying to rebuild ndiswrapper.  it won't work.
<lunitik> calc: heh... I read the initial note... was a few other people listed... none did anything?  :(
<Deviant_> there's an update for ubuntu?
<Brunellus> apt-get update
<Brunellus> no
<Brunellus> wait
<Tarkus> do u guys manualy type <nickname>: <message>    or is there something to shortcut <nickname>??
<tritium> Deviant_, what do you mean?
<Brunellus> apt-get upgrade
<Brunellus> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<goldfish> Tarkus: first letter + tab
<calc> lunitik: i don't recall, there were people that helped at times, but not consistently like since dec :)
<tritium> Brunellus, dist-upgrade can be dangerous
<goldfish> Tarkus: type g, then press tab
<tritium> but mostly for unstable
<lunitik> calc: who's helping out now?
<Brunellus> yeah, so I gather.
* Brunellus sighs.
<Tarkus> gok
<Tarkus> lol
<tritium> Brunellus, it's generally safe on Warty, though
<tritium> I'll be right back...
<calc> lunitik: several people i don't recall who all are doing uploads, dato, christoph martin, and a few others i think
<Brunellus> this is the 'exception' that has proven the rule
<LinuxJones> Brunellus, what kind of card do you have ?
<lunitik> ahh... cool... whats your new job?
<Brunellus> Linksys WMP11v4
<lunitik> calc: ^^
<calc> lunitik: i do proprietary linux dev work at a company in houston
<Brunellus> known to work with ndiswrapper, even as far back as v0.7
<Brunellus> (I know, because I've used it!)
<lunitik> calc: awww... you suck  :(
<lunitik> calc: :P
<calc> lunitik: may be moving to another company doing debian open source work soon
<calc> lunitik: hey i tried to get other jobs they won't hire me :\
<Tarkus> g?
<lunitik> calc: wouldn't happen to start with a C by chance?  ^_^
<calc> lunitik: but i have several potential leads right now :)
<Brunellus> the whole experience has taught me one valuable lesson
<Brunellus> next time
<calc> lunitik: no, i want to work there too ;)
<goldfish> Tarkus: yes
<Brunellus> I'm buying NetGear.
<goldfish> Tarkus: type the first letter of the nick you want to type
<goldfish> Tarkus: then press tab
<Tarkus> i did
<Frodo> Hi . is there any way to do an update without certain files locking synaptic up because they download at 630kps?
<Tarkus> and it gave me a list of nicknames that start with it
<goldfish> what happened Tarkus ?
<CarlK> or just hit tab 330 times ;)
<goldfish> ah right
<casimir> Brunellus, good lesson to learn, I've been using prism2 based cards forever
<goldfish> use irssi :)
<zenrox> CarlK, 332 times
<Brunellus> casimir:  now, however, rather too late for me.
<Tarkus> irssi??
<Frodo> btw, greetings to all PEACE
<net_benjo> hello...i get the following message during ./configure for Mplayer  :  Error:  X11 support required for gui compilation...
<goldfish> Tarkus: It is a different irc client, i think it is the best one :)
<geppy|away> anyone in here with a GeForce Go 6200?
<HrdwrBoB> net_benjo: install the package
<net_benjo> do i need to install x11 first...
<Brunellus> one more plea to the developers:  please please please can we have ndiswrapper on the cd?
<goldfish> I have a Go 5550
<Brunellus> it would be really nice.
<Quest-Master> net_benjo: Go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<net_benjo> which package..x11 ??
<Tarkus> goldfish, ok
<geppy|away> goldfish:  How does it work for gaming?
<Quest-Master> net_benjo: Go to the HOWTOS/FAQS section
<Deviant_> anyone try broadcom 1350 wireless yet?
<Tarkus> goldfish, ill get it
<Brunellus> and I wouldn't be forced to do this sort of crap
<goldfish> Tarkus: u have it already
<Quest-Master> There is an MPlayer thread there, net_benjo
<goldfish> Tarkus: comes with ubuntu
<Tarkus> really?
<Tarkus> where is it
<Brunellus> suse puts ndiswrapper on its CD
<net_benjo> thanks.. QM...
<Tarkus> im using X-Chat
<goldfish> geppy: only tried America's Army
<Quest-Master> net_benjo: Use that.. it has everything on how to compile
<zenrox> net_benjo,  get the dev backage to x11 and wany thang else that you will need to compile x11
<goldfish> worked finie
<zenrox> err mplayer
<goldfish> Tarkus: type irssi in a terminal
<geppy> goldfish:  What kind of FPS did you get?
<goldfish> eh
<goldfish> Dont know :)
<Frodo> aww finally synaptic let go with an error saying "cant download certain files" and says it will set up without them
<geppy> goldfish:  heh
<geppy> goldfish:  Thanks! :-D
<goldfish> sorry
<Tarkus> goldfish, i did
<Brunellus> ok.  will someone link me to the appropriate ubuntu ndiswrapper files
<geppy> goldfish:  don't be. =)
<goldfish> Tarkus: did it run
<Tarkus> goldfish, umm.. it did, but it didnt open a new window
<Tarkus> goldfish,  it just runs it in the terminal
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> it not a gui
<goldfish> *it's
<Tarkus> oh
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> I prefer no gui
<Tarkus> how do i join server?
<goldfish> Tarkus: /connect servername
<goldfish> for example
<Tarkus> thnx
<lunitik> Tarkus: /newserver
<goldfish>  /connect irc.freenode.net
<Devinci> dazed, did it work?
<dazed> yessir
<Devinci> good good
<dazed> now ...how do i make it so gkrellm loads up with out the term?
<Devinci> add it in your menu, so you can start it whenever you want it
<lunitik> goldfish: /newserver isn't even listed here... what client you use?
<lunitik> goldfish: uhh... /connect isn't
<goldfish> lunitik: irssi
<lunitik> goldfish: hmm... /newserver works in irssi too...
<Devinci> [exec]  (Gkrellm) {gkrellm}
<goldfish> lunitik: oh right
<Devinci> add that in your menu file
<goldfish> lunitik: connect has less letters
<goldfish> :)
<lunitik> goldfish: make an alias for it  :/
<goldfish> heh
* TaaDow calls that
<Devinci> dazed: gotta go, good luck with it, cya around
<Brunellus> OK.  one last question
<Brunellus> how do I use apt to act on a package locally
<Brunellus> I dont' want it to get.  I just want it to install
<dazed> thanks devinci see ya
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg -i
<Tarkus> goldfish: how do i see the list of users on the right??
<net_benjo> yeah...i found it QM...its very cool someone wrote that shell script...
<TaaDow> we're sorry: your call cannot be completed as dialed, Please check the number and try again
<TaaDow> lol
<goldfish> Tarkus: you dont :)
<goldfish> Tarkus: Did you join a channel?
<Brunellus> well damn
<Tarkus> lol
<Tarkus> yea
<Brunellus> OK.  back up and reinstall.  been nice knowing y'all.
<Tarkus> im in it.
<goldfish> Tarkus: /n
<goldfish> Tarkus: shows users in it
<goldfish> there is no list on the side
<goldfish> :/
<Brunellus> will someone point me to the right ubuntu packages for ndiswrapper
<goldfish> I think you might prefer gui clients :)
<Brunellus> so I dont' ahve to do this again ever fsking week?
<lunitik> Brunellus: heh... 'ndiswrapper-source' and 'ndiswrapper-utils'
* Brunellus sighs.
<Brunellus> the ndiswrapper version contained in those is 0.12
<Brunellus> latest stable ndiswrapper is 1.0
<lunitik> Brunellus: 0.12+1.0rc2-1 is the version here...
<daaku> i'm trying to compile my own kernel using make-kpkg, along with fglrx-kernel. my kernel compiles fine, but fglrx craps out. btw, i'm using hoary
<Brunellus> precisely.  before this mess, I was running ndiswrapper-1.0
<Brunellus> ugh.
<lunitik> Brunellus: not entirely sure how much of 1.0 rc 2 would be in there...
<chillywilly> lallalala
<casimir> Brunellus, ndiswrapper-utils I think... but apt-cache search when in doubt
<tritium> Brunellus, sorry, I'm going to have to go.
<Brunellus> thanks for all, tritium
<tritium> Sure.  Good luck.
<Brunellus> casimir:  I can't apt-cache I have no 'net without ndiswrapper
<skel_home> anyone know how long it'll take ubuntu to get the patched firefox into the repositories?
<lunitik> casimir: apt-cache show ndiswrapper-utils states 'This package contains the userspace tools. You will also need the kernel module package'
<Brunellus> *sigh*
<Brunellus> OK.  one more question
<Brunellus> if I build ndiswrapper the "right" way
<Greg___> does anyone know a good troubleshooter page or anything on how to figure out why a wireless connection wouldn't be connecting to the internet?
<Brunellus> it will show up in synaptic, and will upgrade and recompile every time I upgrade-dist, right?
<Brunellus> Greg___, : what's your trouble
<Brunellus> misery loves company.  I might be able to help you out
<Greg___> i got ndiswrapper installed infe
<Greg___> fine
<skel_home> does anyone elses firefox crash randomly? amd64?
<Greg___> and it says the driver is loaded
<Brunellus> you build from source or did you use the ubuntu pakages?
<lunitik> Brunellus: if you use 'ndiswrapper-source' it will upgrade that package... thus fetch new source regularly...
<Brunellus> lunitik:  ok.  then it might be worth jsut wiping and reinstalling.
<Greg___> but when i try to open a web page it says the name isn't resolved
<lunitik> Brunellus: there is no binary .deb for ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> greg:  ping your AP
<dazed> anyone here framilliar with menu code for fluxbox?
<Greg___> i did the "iwlist wlan0 scan" and it say all of the access points
<lunitik> Greg___: ping 216.239.39.99  <-- google.com, does that work?
<Greg___> and I put in the information for it to connect properly
<Greg___> no
<Greg___> i can't ping anything
<Greg___> i tried pinging my dns address
<Brunellus> OK, Greg;  have you set a DNS server?
<Greg___> and all the packets fail to return
<Greg___> yea, i looked up the address in windows
<Greg___> i'm dual booting with XP
<lunitik> Greg___: thats a little different than 'can't be resolved' then, heh
<Greg___> well when i try to ssh
<Brunellus> Greg:  set your AP as the dns server and see what happens
<Greg___> that's the error
<lunitik> Greg___: looks like you're in the same boat as Brunellus
<Greg___> "Temporary failure in name resolve"
<lunitik> Brunellus: its not a DNS problem
<Greg___> what's my ap?
<Greg___> that's the one part i wasn't sure about
<lunitik> Brunellus: he can't ping google via IP address either
<Brunellus> 192.168.0.1 probably
<Greg___> access point?
<Greg___> yea
<Brunellus> "192 dot 168 dot 0 dot 1
<Brunellus> probably
<Greg___> yup
<lunitik> Greg___: ignore what he is saying about DNS
<geppy> Anyone with a Sony  VGN-FS500?
<Greg___> i didn't ry to ping the ip address of google
<Greg___> i tried to ping www.google.com
<Greg___> but i also tried to ping 192.168.0.1
<Greg___> and that didn't work either
<lunitik> Greg___: if 'ping 216.239.39.99' didn't work, its NOT DNS!!!
<Brunellus> oh, ok
<Greg___> google doesn't open on a webpage
<Greg___> ok
<Brunellus> Greg___: dmesg and see what comes out
<Greg___> yea, i was just specifing to brunellus
<Greg___> in dmesg all the correct ndiswrapper lines are present
<Brunellus> oh, oK.  then you're not int he same fix as I am.
<lunitik> Brunellus: ps, did you upgrade kernel since installing ndis wrapper btw?
<Greg___> says they're all loaded and everything
<Brunellus> lunitik:  yes.  I've been working out how to recompile ndiswrapper since the kernel upgrade
<Brunellus> the make; make install that I used to begin with didn't work
<Brunellus> so I started looking for other ways
<Brunellus> tried the deb packages, but they put me in all sorts of dependency amusement
<lunitik> Brunellus: ahh... you get ndiswrapper for a specific kernel?
<Brunellus> h'mmmm. I don't think so
<lunitik> Brunellus: as a temp solution... could just boot the old kernel?
<lunitik> Brunellus: see if it still works...
<Brunellus> lunitik:  how would I do that?
<lunitik> Brunellus: during boot... it states "Press ESC to enter bootloader menu" or somesuch, do it  :P
<lunitik> Brunellus: might want to go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and change 'timeout=' to something greater than 3 secs though  ;)
<Greg___> Iunitik: have any idea what I should try?
<Greg___> the dns address is in my /etc/resolv.conf file
<Greg___> is there supposed to be more than one line in it?
<Brunellus> lunitik:  if it works, then what?
<lunitik> Greg___: if you can't ping an IP address on the net... thats not the issue...
<Brunellus> could I apt-get the relevant packages without messing with it?
<Greg___> so you have any idea what the issue is?
<Greg___> like is there a way i can tell if it's even correctly connecting to the access point?
<javier> ;o
<lunitik> Brunellus: Was anything wrong with the kernel you were using (everything worked etc?)
<Brunellus> everything worked great
<javier> wow, a few problems with ubuntu (just installed it from the box)
<lunitik> Brunellus: if so, no real need to upgrade any more
<Brunellus> I was jsut following the ubuntu-multimedia howto
<casimir> Greg___, are you using any kind of WEP and/or are you getting an IP from DHCP on the AP/Router?
<lunitik> Brunellus: remove 'linux-386' and 'linux-image-386'
<Greg___> the router i'm using does have a WEP key
<Greg___> i think it's specified correctly
<lunitik> Brunellus: then it won't keep upgrading kernels
<Greg___> i've read what the /etc/network/interfaces is supposed to look like
<lunitik> Greg___: ping localhost  <-- does anything?
<Greg___> and the wireless_ lines seemed to be entered correctly
<Tarkus> yo, how do i install software on linux??
<AcidWolf> hmmmm
<Brunellus> Tarkus:
<Greg___> hm, i'll go give that a try
<Brunellus> www.ubuntuguide.org
<javier> someone can help? im trying to get workin X11, i have a GF6800 and the 'nv' driver doesnt support it, so.. i downloaded the driver from nvidia.com and now it says that no precompiled kernel interface was found that match my kernel. rofl
<Tarkus> i download a .tar.gz file, and i extracted it to Home/111/
<lunitik> Tarkus: apt-get install someshit
<javier> any ideas?
<AcidWolf> there 2 files time and date now id like to view there paths
<AcidWolf> whats the command
<Brunellus> Tarkus:  the various pages where software lives will have instructions.
<Brunellus> OK.  I'm going to reboot to the old kernel
<lunitik> javier: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Brunellus> if I reboot to the old kernel, and it works
<javier> thx
<Brunellus> how do I tell grub to load the old kernel, and not the new one?
<casimir> javier, add the universe repository to apt, then apt-get nvidia-glx
<javier> does it comes with a text browser? like links or something like that
<Brunellus> and if the old kernel loads, will it break things that I installed after the upgrade?
<javier> casimir: how do i add "the universe repository" to apt? i come from gentoo, im used to portage but have no idea about apt
<siimo> anyone know when ubuntu unstable/grumpy (like debian sid?) will be available ?  after hoary is out?
<lunitik> javier: in /etc/apt/sources.list  ... add 'universe multiverse' to one of the lines that state 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Brunellus> ok.  I'm gone.
<AcidWolf> i think hoary is out on the 5th of next month
<lunitik> casimir: ^^
<lunitik> javier: sorry bout that... heh... but no... apt-get install elinks  :)
<javier> k, hehe ;-)
<casimir> javier, I have gentoo on my desktop as well
<javier> sweet
<casimir> apt tends to grow on you
<DonL> I like apt myself
* lunitik hates it and blames it all on mdz   8)
<javier> im just testing ubuntu, i ordered the cd's a couple of weeks a go. they just arrived yesterday ;o
<javier> :>
<DonL> How many did you get, javier ?
* lunitik jests, gdi @ him not being around  :(
<javier> 12
<lunitik> javier: better put them to good use  :P
<DonL> I got ten and they didn't last long. Of course, what people are going to use them for may be a different thing
<javier> 8 Intel x86 and 2 amd64
<javier> jaja yeah
* lunitik pokes at Applications/System Tools/Add/Remove Programs
<lunitik> Wheres the Remove part?  *blush*
<javier> im sharing the spirit of ubuntu
* BobaFett waves around...need help installing ubuntu!
<Burgundavia> BobaFett: What is the issue?
<javier> i already gave 5 cd's to friends
<javier> :>
<lunitik> uhh... wait, the remove part is obvious... I meant wheres the add part  :o
<BobaFett> Ahhhh...It beats me, mr. Burgundavia...installation works fine, everything works fine...but it just wont boot!
<dazed> hey anyone framilliar with fluxbox?
<AMCDeathKnight> WHats Ubuntus default root password?
* lunitik just shuts up
<Burgundavia> BobaFett: Where does it get too?
<Burgundavia> AMCDeathKnight: Uses sudo by default
<BobaFett> After the 'your puter will now reboot, enjoy ubuntu', it reboots and it just stays blank...
<AMCDeathKnight> yeh it askes for password when i do sudo
<AMCDeathKnight> is the pass suo?
<DonL> javier, me too. I give them out, give them my phone number, offer all the hlp I can, and they still don't use them. Blows me away. These are people crying about the latest virus
<AMCDeathKnight> *sudo
<goldfish> your login password
<Burgundavia> AMCDeathKnight: your own
<AMCDeathKnight> havnt set it, just installed it
<Burgundavia> AMCDeathKnight: Sudo uses the same password as you do, there is no root password
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<dazed> goldfish: hey everything is working but i was wondering if you knew how i could get into my styles folder i think i saw somewhere that its located ~./fluxbox/styles/ but i dunno how to get in to edit the styles
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> letmme check
<goldfish> dazed: kk
<Tarkus> does anyone know why i cant scroll up in a terminal window??
<AMCDeathKnight> I love the cock
<goldfish> Tarkus: Shift + pageup
<BobaFett> Anyone knows if there are any known bugs or something like that with ubuntu and intel motherboards? I just can't figure out what's wrong...
<goldfish> Tarkus: Shift + a+ pageup
<dazed> cd .fluxbox/styles/ doesnt work
<AMCDeathKnight> is not working
<AMCDeathKnight> put in Su
<speel> sudp
<AMCDeathKnight> and the password wont accept
<speel> sudo
<Tarkus> goldfish: its not working..
<goldfish> hrmm...
<SiRrUs> wow 27 more updates tonight
<AMCDeathKnight> yeh but i put in sudo and some -command things appear
<goldfish> Tarkus: you might have to increase the buffer size in prefences
<goldfish> Tarkus: dunno  really, sorry :/
<lavigj> does anyone know of an image viewer that will open images in a compressed archive?
<geppy> goldfish:  What kind of laptop do you have?
<Tarkus> goldfish: kk, ill figure it out, thanks
<goldfish> geppy: dell inspiron 8600
<javier> DonL: jaja, sad but true..
<geppy> goldfish:  Any Linux problems?
<goldfish> nope
<goldfish> wel
<goldfish> I had sound and resolution problems
<goldfish> and wireless
<goldfish> but got it all working
<DonL> javier, I don't get religious about it any more. If they want to they will
<geppy> goldfish:  Did you use ndiswrapper for the wireless?
<goldfish> dazed: http://alien2thisworld.net/sitePages/tutorials/fluxbox.html
<goldfish> geppy: yep
<XposerX> ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[000a270002784ebc] 
<AMCDeathKnight> when i type in sudo
<XposerX> ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-02:1023
<XposerX> ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device
<XposerX> ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400]  - Max payload [2048] 
<XposerX>  I know this is my ipod but how do i set it up?
<AMCDeathKnight> it dosnt switch me to roor
<BobaFett> guys...anyone installed ubuntu using an Intel motherboard?
<steve__> I got sick of my wireless woes and bought a Cisco card on Ebay for $36
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: sudo does not, su
<steve__> worked like a charm right out of box
<lunitik> goldfish: don't recommend people use su in #ubuntu please
<AMCDeathKnight> su asks for password and i dont know the default root password
<goldfish> ok
<DonL> BobaFett, I had it running on an old Intel a long time ago without problems
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: sudo -s
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: it is the login password for the first account added
<BobaFett> really? im using an old i810 and ubuntu just freezes after installation is complete...
<goldfish> lunitik: sorry
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: if you need to have a shell... else just 'sudo somecommand thanks'
<BobaFett> any idea what could be wrong? ive tried everything...updating from inet, not updating, changing from cd install to cdrw...nuttin!
<steve__> anyone want to help me format a USB thum drive for fat32?
<AMCDeathKnight> i done sudo-s but it staill asks for password
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: yup... your password
<AMCDeathKnight> lettme try t
<DonL> Yes, BobaFett , that's what I had. I wasn't running Ubuntu, but I had no problems with any other Linux's
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: gives you a root shell though...
<AMCDeathKnight> it says gdm alredy running how can i switch to it
<AMCDeathKnight> im in root now
<BobaFett> This is my first Linux, so I'm a bit n00b, but i mean, winxp runs smoothly, both at the installation and on the os itself...why should ubuntu freeze?
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: ctrl alt f7
<AMCDeathKnight> ok thanks
<dazed> Hey...im setting up gkrellm and i want Evoloution to be my mail reading program what do i have to put in the text box to send it to open Evoloution?
<BobaFett> it's begginning to get on my nerves, actually.
<DonL> I don't blame you, BobaFett
<AMCDeathKnight> the monitor cuts off
<DonL> Do you have lots of ram, BobaFett ?
<AMCDeathKnight> when i do alt-ctrl-f7
<AMCDeathKnight> it had ubuntu before
<BobaFett> Not lots...i'm in a really old PC...256 SDRAM PC100 in 2 slots
<goldfish> dazed: It is already in Apps > Net
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: ctrl alt f1 ... /etc/init.d/restart
<AMCDeathKnight> ?
<AMCDeathKnight> i dont understand that lunatik
<DonL> BobaFett, should be plenty. Don't know from here, I'm afraid
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: I'm tired... /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dazed> i know goldfish...but i want it so when i click the mail icon on Gkrellm it opens up my Evoloution
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: type that
<goldfish> dazed: oh sorry :/
<goldfish> dazed: I have just started fluxbox, aint got icons yet :)
<dazed> lol ...icons?
<DonL> BobaFett, did you tell your BIOS you didn't have a PNP OS?
<BobaFett> umm...no, actually...
<BobaFett> geeze...
<DonL> Try that. Could help
<BobaFett> You think?
<goldfish> dazed: nm :)
<dazed> lol i know newb
<AMCDeathKnight> no such file ot directory
<BobaFett> I got an error during the installation, something to do with PCI packages (didnt read it, scroll was too fast)...
<goldfish> dazed: What?
<BobaFett> you think that's something PNP-3related?
<AMCDeathKnight> i typed that even tried cd before it
<dazed> im a newb
<MrBIOS> what's the package name for the XOrg headers?
<dazed> lol
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: X wouldn't run for me, I ran this command from a root terminal and it got set up fine, dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<goldfish> dazed: oh, me too really
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: if you are using xfree86 of course
<DonL> Who knows. Maybe that's just an old thing. A few years ago you had to change the BIOS to tell it you didn't have  plug n play
<AMCDeathKnight> so i juist typ ethat in and it should work?
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: it is a setup
<goldfish> AMCDeathKnight: you gotta go through it
<BobaFett> sheesh...I'll go check out my BIOS' PNP parameters, i guess it's worth the try. Also, guys...what's the optimal partition setup for ubuntu? i got a bit confused in the middle of the whole boot-root partition mambo-jambo... *blush*
<geppy> goldfish:  what kind of battery life does your laptop get?
<DonL> Are you dual-booting, BobaFett ?
<BobaFett> nopes.
<daniels> hi guys.  testing the new keyboard detection for array 6.  can people with interesting setups (non-US keyboard layout or langauge, including non-English) please grab http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/detect-keyboard.sh, run chmod +x detect-keyboard.sh, then run sudo $(pwd)/detect-keyboard.sh and let me know the results in /msg?  thanks.
<goldfish> geppy: oh shit
<goldfish> geppy: My laptop is cnstantly plugged in
<BobaFett> im trying to leave that disgusting habit that is Windows...
<geppy> hahaha
<goldfish> fucked the battery up
<tuxJr_14> hi
<BobaFett> si just Ubuntu runnin is my goal LOL
<geppy> goldfish: that sucks
<goldfish> geppy: yeah :)
<DonL> BobaFett, I just let it do as it will. That way I don't have to go through the partitioning. Lazy I suppose, but it seems to work for me
<dazed> lol and i still cant find my styles folder :(
<dazed> i went ot that site
<goldfish> geppy: I was thinking of ordering a new one, and a 2nd one that replaces the cd-drive
<goldfish> dazed: make it :)
<dazed> but i cant get into the directory they specified
<dazed> oh...how do i make one!?
<goldfish> dazed: cd ~/.fluxbox; mkdir styles
<geppy> goldfish:  ah, cool;  how much did it cost?
<goldfish> geppy: I am thinking of it :)
<BobaFett> So I should just clean my HD of everything, and just use ubuntu's partitioning defaults?
<geppy> =)
<goldfish> geppy: when i get a job in the summer :)
<geppy> goldfish:  hahaha =)
<BobaFett> AND remove the PNP option from my BIOS...
<BobaFett> got it...
<DonL> Well, that's what I do, BobaFett
<BobaFett> Thanks a bunch for the tips, DonL
<DonL> Hopefully it will work for you!
<DonL> Np
<dazed> goldfish: me = confooooooooosed .... mkdir: cannot create directory `styles': File exists
<dazed> ??????
<BobaFett> Thanks, dude! I'll go try once more...
<geppy> goldfish:  I'm thinking of either getting a Dell Inspiron 8600, or a Sony Vaio FS500;  I'm leaning towards the Vaio, I just can't find any Linux reviews... as far as financing, I'm going to be an idiot and do it by the month. =)
<steve__> help with formating USB DOK
<steve__> anyone?
<BobaFett> &me waves!
<goldfish> geppy: 8600 is great
<lavigj> does anyone here use ffmpeg?
<geppy> goldfish:  Vaio is better, as long as it works with Linux =P
<goldfish> well :)
<DonL> I'm off for now. Night folks
<goldfish> they are thick
<geppy> goldfish: heh
<geppy> goldfish:  I'm a backpacker. =)
<goldfish> heh
<geppy> goldfish:   =P
<lavigj> geppy: I realize that you didn't list them, but IBM thinkpads are excellent
<geppy> lavigj:  Do they have the GeForce Go graphics chipsets?
* geppy has wanted all his life to be the guy that plays games in the airport
<steve__> working on an old PIII thinkpad right now... which
<lavigj> geppy: ah, that's the trick. mostly ati or intel. Same with toshibas.
<steve__> reminds me why I'm here... any help with USB DOK formating
<geppy> lavigj:  Yeah, that's the reason why I'm leaning towards Vaio;  Sony is apparently nVidia's marketing whore, at least, judging by their latest Go launch
<AMCDeathKnight> it went through the setup but still same error
<lavigj> geppy: sweet. I will have to check them out. I am just an nVidia whore ;)
<geppy> lavigj:  hahaha
<steve__> get a used IBM thinkpad
<geppy> lavigj:  So am I. =D
<lavigj> geppy: fwiw if you can live without nvidia, toshiba and thinkpads are good. other wise, vaio is probably better than dell
<geppy> steve__:  'twould be no good for my mad gaming skills
<zenrox> nvidia all the way baby
<geppy> lavigj:  Yeah, I was figuring that the Vaio would be better, as long as it runs Linux nicely
<steve__> I got a wicked Dell too! I googled an online coupon at the time of purchase and saved $4951!1
<strixy> hello everyone
<lavigj> geppy: on the other hand, I can't say too much against dell. we probably have nearly 200 Dell boxes where I work, and outside of floppy drives, and harddrive issues they've been great. our tech guy likes to fix things with a new harddrive though... (granted, it generally works)
<strixy> trying to help a friend install Java on Ubuntu - thought it was?
<NetGeek> does ubuntu have a rc.local?
<geppy> lavigj:  heh =)
<steve__> lavigj, can you help me format a USB thumb drive?
<strixy> Does Ubuntu come with Java installed?
<lavigj> geppy: the only problem I can think of not hdd or fdd related is one had a bad video card. Dell sent us a new mobo and it seems to be doing fine now
<lavigj> steve__: I just started using one today
<steve__> really... boot from USB?
<steve__> or for storage?
<NetGeek> I have two hdparm command I need to run at boot
<lavigj> steve__: I plugged it in once, it didn't do anything but give me an error. plugged it in again, and it picked it up fine and gave it a vfat fs
<lavigj> steve__: storage only, sorry man
<steve__> oh, I'm trying to format one to get it to boot a distro
<zenrox> lavigj, my bios supports boot from my usb reader
<optish> how can remove a package that never got installed properly i tried apt-get remove packagename and it complains about some missing files which is true because they arent there
<steve__> but I have no 3l337 skills
<lavigj> zenrox: yeah. I just haven't tried it, I think mine will too.
<goldfish> strixy: no
<steve__> downloading the slax .iso right now
<zenrox> lavigj,  i havent either i want to put a /boot on to a 128mb sd disk and see what happeds one of these days
<AMCDeathKnight> How do i get out of the manels
<AMCDeathKnight> *Manuels
<lavigj> steve__: I wouldn't consider myself 1337 with linux :)
<zenrox> AMCDeathKnight,  q
<AMCDeathKnight> ctrl-c wont work
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<goldfish> strixy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<lavigj> zenrox: I would be curious to know
<javier> wow, i just cant install the nvidia driver. I already added the universe repository to apt, did apt-get install nvidia-glx and it says: "Package nvidia-glx is not avaliable, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<zenrox> lavigj, i have bin reading up with google at my side
<lavigj> zenrox: I for one welcome my new google overlords ;)
<optish> isn't there some kind command or command line option for apt-get to ignore warnings and just force the "remove" of a package?
<zenrox> lol
<lavigj> geez, I need to quite playing with this thing :)
<zenrox> lavigj,  me too
<strixy> How do I change the location variable in Ubuntu?
<zenrox> i keep breaking stuff
<zenrox> then i have to fix it agine
<javier> any ideas? ;o
<lavigj> I don't suppose anyone here uses ffmpeg? I am having a terrible time with variable bitrate and 2 pass encoding
<geppy> lavigj:  I do.
<javier> lunitik, donl, casimir :P
<lavigj> geppy: mind if I PM you?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> why wont it open gdm
<geppy> lavigj:  Not at all.
<AMCDeathKnight> teh monitor shuts off
<AMCDeathKnight> and i ran xfree setup
<AMCDeathKnight> and still no go
<AMCDeathKnight> please help
<lunitik> javier: nvidia-glx I thought was in restricted... should be activated by default ... I already directed you at the wiki correct?
<AMCDeathKnight> I checked the gdm manuel, nothing interesting
<AMCDeathKnight> so how would you change teh resolution of gdm in the termainl
<javier> yes, im reading it..
<javier> i just uncommented the wrong lines in sources.list :$
<javier> <3
<AMCDeathKnight> please  help
<AMCDeathKnight> I really need this working
<AMCDeathKnight> so how would you change teh resolution of gdm in the termainl
<AMCDeathKnight> what file would you edit and how would you doit?
<lunitik> AMCDeathKnight: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ... but its not that... it tries a few...
<optish> what's the command to remove a package?
<andrewski> optish: man apt-get
<optish> a broken package to be exact
<lunitik> optish: either 'dpkg -P pkg' or 'apt-get remove' or 'apt-get remove --purge'
<optish> i tried apt-get remove --purge packagename but it complains
<dazed> goldfish...that site u sent me to get my styles folder working u still have that handy?
<andrewski> optish: about what?
<optish> missing files
<optish> but thats because package never installed properly in the first place
<goldfish> dazed: http://alien2thisworld.net/sitePages/tutorials/fluxbox.html
<goldfish> dazed: Bookmarking is your friend :)
<andrewski> optish: apt-get clean?
<andrewski> optish: n/m...
<langela> evarlast : hi, can you help me with my problem about the sound???
<optish> hrm...havent tried that but i doubt thats related?
<langela> hi
<goldfish> hi
<optish> this is what i get for trying to use a non-official package...stupid java :-/
<goldfish> lol
<optish> i should have just done a manual install from sun's site
<andrewski> is it java that's stupid?
<langela> i had a big problem, after i install kde the sound doesn't work
<langela> what can it be??
<Xirdneh> anyone can tell me what kind of lexmark is a Dell photoprinter 720?, i have read is Z35 and some other but not shure, or where can I check this?
<langela> o don't know what to do!
<dazed> anyone know a good site with some kick ass backgrounds
<optish> andrewski,  well not really..if it worked/installed easily
<langela> i don't know what to do!
<andrewski> optish: sorry, i didn't mean that to sound personal.
<mhz> buenas noches!
<mhz> hi over there
<langela> i tried with kcontrol disabled the sound system but still doesn't work
<dazed> also...i have konqueror...but its not on my menu and i dont know where its location is to add it to my menu...does anyone know how to do this?
<optish> andrewski, no worries i didnt think it was personal..i like java apps just getting the sdk installed on hoary hasnt been well a snap
<andrewski> optish: blackdown or sun?
<optish> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15383
<langela> evarlast : hi, please help me!!
<optish> i'm running into same probs as that post but i dont want to use those packages i want to install it manually but first i want to remove the broken packages so i can upgrade again with synaptic
<andrewski> optish: FWIW, it's far easier to install blackdown on ubuntu.
<optish> yea i may just do that but i want to get rid of this problem first
<andrewski> optish: understood.  i'm still trying, but wanted to mention that.
<optish> thanks :)
<lunitik> optish: dpkg -l pkg_you_tried_to_remove
<langela> hi, please help me with this problem, after i install kde the sound it's break, doesn't work, somebody told me that disabled system sound in kcontro, i did it but still no work, what can i do?
<andrewski> optish: did you try installing it again, to see if it would complete?
<javier> thx for the help, it worked ;)
<javier> <3
<andrewski> langela: have you asked in #kde?
<langela> uuumm nop
<andrewski> langela: since there doesn't seem to be anyone here to answer your question, that's probably your best bet.
<optish> when i do dpkg -l......the packges have "pi" in front...i'm not sure what that means but i read that it should show "ii" instead if its installed properly right?
<langela> andrewski : ok, thanks
<optish> andrewski, yea i tried installing it again and same errors
<dazed> i have konqueror...but its not on my menu and i dont know where its location is to add it to my menu...does anyone know how to do this?
<AndyFitz> okay what the hell is changing .ICEauthority and .Xauthority's permissions on me
<andrewski> optish: what were the errors for installing it?
<dullin> When I had KDE (other distro) the sound would be edgy when alot ws going on while one gnome it would be fine
<andrewski> dazed: look in /usr/share/applications and copy one of the .desktop files and edit it for the konqueror information.
<andrewski> dazed: the manual answer, anyway. :)
<optish> hrm...i just did "apt-get install package" i wonder if there is a reinstall option...let me check man apt-get
<dazed> lol ty
<andrewski> optish: what was the error?
<dullin> with synaptic you can do a reinstall
<andrewski> optish: apt-get --reinstall too...
<dazed> andrewski: there is no Konqueror in my /usr/share/applications folder...i used apt-get to get it and stuff...i know its still there cuz im exploring with it
<andrewski> dazed: exactly, that's why you have to copy the syntax of *another* file...
<dazed> u lost me
<dazed> <---- extra newb
<goldfish> uber newb :)
<andrewski> you're just dazed.
<dazed> lil bit lol
<goldfish> haha
<optish> andrewski, sorry dont recall what the errors were when i tried to install it first time...but i dont want to try reinstalling these packages...
<andrewski> dazed: ok, name a .desktop file therein...
<AndyFitz> anybody else experiencing that  atomic  gam_server   error   .
<dazed> any file in applications
<andrewski> optish: well, i'm thinking if you get a full install, you can simply turn around and remove them.  [shrugs] 
<andrewski> dazed: name one.
<AndyFitz> also my .ICEauthority and .Xauthority's perms are always changing .. wtf
<dazed> gaim
<optish> andrewski,  yeh seems like i may have to
<lunitik> optish: don't know if you found it... but apt-get install --reinstall (was just scrolling up, and saw that)
<andrewski> dazed: ok, copy it and rename the copy to konqueror.desktop
<andrewski> dazed: you with me?
<dazed> with u but i got an error
<optish> lunitik, yea found it thanks...but didnt help
<moyogo> how can I ask for a package to be added to multiverse?
<andrewski> dazed: ?
<andrewski> moyogo: bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<dazed> when i tried to paste it said rename so i renamed and it said could not write to the specified location
<lunitik> optish: still dealing with the packages that won't remove themselves? you sure they aren't gone? cuz apparently dpkg still proceeds to remove...
<goldfish> u might need root access
<andrewski> dazed: you need to be root or to use sudo to copy that.
<dazed> oh so i cant do it in konqueror browser lol
<moyogo> andrewski: thanks
<andrewski> dazed: you could, if you ran konqueror as sudo...
<andrewski> moyogo: np
<optish> lunitik, yea i did...synaptic says they are broken
<optish> dpkg -l shows them with "pi" in front...what does that mean?
<andrewski> does anyone know if it's possible to force install a package, i.e. without installing the dependencies?
<lunitik> optish: partly installed
<Xirdneh> hi there, i try to run this.. /z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh but then a msg appears aparentrly is an rpm and in debian i have to use alien, but dont know how with this .sh any suggestinos?
<dazed> andrewski: how do u run konqueror as sudo....sudo konqueror?
<andrewski> dazed: you got it.
<goldfish> em
<goldfish> do u want to be running it as sudo?
<goldfish> Is that not dangerous?
<optish> andrewski, i was just going the man for apt-get it said something about "-f" option
<andrewski> goldfish: isn't it dangerous doing anything with root privileges?
<optish> lunitik, thanks
<goldfish> andrewski: depends on what you are doing
<dazed> andrewski... ok renaimed it....its still got the gaim icon though
<andrewski> optish: ah, thanks. :)
<andrewski> dazed: yes, and it will still run gaim until you edit it. :)
<optish> andrewski, glad i can help :)
<dazed> lol ok ...how i edit it?
<andrewski> dazed: now run `sudo kedit /usr/share/applications/konqueror.desktop`
<optish> has anyone here used captive-ntfs.....worth the hassle?
<dazed> kedit command not found andrewski
<andrewski> dazed: heh, i assumed you had a full kde install.
<Frodo> What is going on with Ubuntu servers?  I am stalled almost with every action I do with synaptic...
<andrewski> dazed: try gedit.
<lunitik> optish: can you afford data loss on windows partition?
<dazed> im in
<Frodo> is it because I run Warty?
<dazed> now what
<optish> lunitik, some but not all...heh...yea i should have expected that kind of answer :)
<andrewski> dazed: ok, look for the icon line; change it to read (exactly) 'konqueror'.
<andrewski> if that doesn't work, try 'konq'; i don't know...
<lunitik> optish: heh... I'd say no if you plan on using Windows in the near future  ;)
<javier> how do i upgrade to unstable ? when the installation ask'd it to me i said no, but now im going to sleep and i want to upgrade all the packages ;)
<dazed> andrewski...no .png? cuz gaim had .png and the EXEC line had nothing but the word 'gaim'
<BobaFett> guys...anyone knows what a 'pciehp.ko fatal error' means?
<optish> lunitik, so i take it you havent had good experience with it?
<lunitik> optish: I haven't used it... but its not in the kernel yet for a reason  ;)
<andrewski> dazed: no .png; that's a problem with many .desktop files.  i'll give you the explanation if you want, but it's tangential.
<dazed> im good lol
<andrewski> dazed: ;P
<Yomic> Where are the java plugins for firefox?
<dazed> so leave the Exec as GAIM , andrewski
<orospakr> hoary's gnome terminal terminal bell beeps with both the PC speaker and a nice sound effect. how do I stop it from beeping the PC speaker?
<lunitik> BobaFett: ignore it... its not important
<optish> hrm...i wonder if there is an ext3 driver for xp
<crimsun> Yomic: for what arch?
<sankito> i'm trying to mount my dvd drive on my laptop and when i type    "sudo mount /media/cdrom/ -o unhide" as it says to in the howto, i get error "mount: special device /dev/scdo does not exist" anyone know what my problem is?
<dazed> andrewski ... the icon is now changed to what it should be
<Yomic> arch?
<BobaFett> My Ubuntu freezes after installation, lunitik...are you sure it's nothing??
<andrewski> dazed: ok, now change the exec line to 'konqueror' or 'konq', whichever it is...
<andrewski> dazed: patience, young grasshopper. :)
<crimsun> Yomic: architecture
<BobaFett> it's the only error I get, but Ubutu won't load
<andrewski> dazed: ok, and make sure you change the name and comment fields to something sane, also.
<Yomic> Eh... No clue what that means *_*
<dazed> ok
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Dang it - having the hardest time getting X configured ruight on this box.. Useing AMD64. Warty. it makes the config. but for some reason "no screens found" type error.
<lunitik> BobaFett: yup... if you want... add 'pciehp' and 'shpchp' to /etc/hotplug/blacklist and reboot, the errors will be gone
<optish> sankito, make sure your dvddrive is at /dev/scdo
<sankito> how do i see where it is?
<optish> sankito, it may be a typo instead of /dev/scdo its prolly suppose to be /dev/scd0
<dazed> is that all andrewski?
<BobaFett> I can't load anything, lunitik...all I get after installing and rebooting, is a black screen... =(
<lunitik> BobaFett: have a livecd handy? ....
<andrewski> dazed: yes, should be.  double check that each line of that file has something that relates to konqueror and not gaim.
<Yomic> BobaFett: Your graphics card must not be supported.
<dazed> it does
<crimsun> Yomic: cpu?
<andrewski> dazed: exec, icon, name, and comment are the important ones. :)
<andrewski> dazed: oh, and category?
<Yomic> What does my cpu have to do with java?
<BobaFett> I'm running a LIveCD right now, lunitim
<sankito> the error message says /dev/scd0 but how do i see if that's where my dvd drive is?
<dazed> now is that file /usr/share/applications/konqueror.desktop is where its located at now right?
<optish> sankito, not sure exactly but edit /etc/fstab and see what your dvd drive mount is pointing to
<dazed> yes they all good
<crimsun> Yomic: because there's no accessible java plugin for mozilla-firefox on amd64
<BobaFett> Graphics card not supported?? geze..makes sense..I[m using a PCI TNT2
<andrewski> dazed: yes, that's where it's located.  does it show up in your menu alright?
<dazed> well im on fluxbox
<dazed> so ill haev to add it to my menu
<BobaFett> but if the card's not supported, I shouldn't be able to run the LiveCD right?
<andrewski> dazed: do you use gnome-panel, kicker, etc.?
<Yomic> I don't know :/
<dazed> yes
<dazed> i believe
<andrewski> dazed: a menu/taskbar panel?
<dazed> lost me
<dazed> i use ubuntu which came with gnome
<Tarkus> if im programming with php, c++ and perl. is linux better than windows for that??
<dazed> i changed to fluxbox
<dazed> and its fluxbox desktop
<dazed> with its own menu
<crimsun> Tarkus: "better" is extremely subjective
<lunitik> Tarkus: no
<andrewski> dazed: do you have a 'start menu'?
<dazed> generated by the origina gnome menu
<dazed> ye
<andrewski> pardon the expression. :)
<moquist> would anyone here quickly test a URL for me?
<lunitik> Tarkus: languages don't depend on OS
<jdub> Tarkus: depends what you're trying to do. lots of people think so. there's certainly a heck of a lot of open source code you can use and learn from.
<goldfish> Tarkus: yes
<dazed> lol understood
<optish> andrewski,  okay so i tried reinstalling those java packages and they still dont install seems like its complaining about an existing firefox java plugin file
<optish> i guess i'll just rename it and try reinstalling it again
<andrewski> optish: did you see the last post in that thread you sent to me?
<andrewski> dazed: ok, the menu should update and konq should be in it, if all went well.
<Tarkus> what so good about linux though??
<BobaFett> anyone runs ubuntu with a tnt2pci??
<optish> andrewski,  yea but see he was reinstalling it and i just wanted to remove it ;)
<Yomic> What is the command for updating/installing java plugins for firefox?
<javier> how can i upgrade to unstable? apt-get upgrade says that there are no packages to upgrade.. but obviously there are. I've firefox 0.9.3 and stuff
<andrewski> optish: still... i would remove your plugins first, at least the ones ubuntu installs (java/flash/etc)
<dazed> well nope then
<dazed> but i really gotta go so ill try to figure it out later
<dazed> thanks
<goldfish> Yomic: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre-mozilla
<andrewski> dazed: try logging out and logging in.  later!
<Yomic> Thanks
<andrewski> javier: you would need to change all instances of 'warty' to 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<javier> maybe its just me but i find portage more friendly ;D
<Dr_willis> hmm. I got a hoary and warty install cd's but cant rember which is which. :P
<javier> andrewski, k, thx :)
<goldfish> Tarkus: I dont like windows and all it's gui crap
<andrewski> javier: yes, apt takes getting used to.
<stuNNed> Dr_willis: lol
<optish> andrewski, right..i didnt even know it installed those plugins...are they just dummy/fake placeholders or real deal?
<javier> yah, maybe is just that ;)
<BobaFett> anyone runs ubuntu with a tnt2pci??
<Dr_willis> stuNNed,   :P looking at the dirs now.. cant seem to tell which this one is.
<BobaFett> or nows if its possible?
<Dr_willis> stuNNed,  amd64 and warty seem to be giveing me X issues. :(
<andrewski> optish: dunno, i don't have them at all, don't use firefox, etc...
<stuNNed> Dr_willis: look at the version of firefox, if it's 1.0 then it's hoary :P
<Dr_willis> stuNNed,  this is the installer cd.. so lets see...
<Dr_willis> notjhing installed yet. :P
<sankito> optish, it seems the mount point for my dvd drive is /media/cdrom0
<Tarkus> goldfish: whats so bad about GUI though?
<Dr_willis> aha - a readme says warty. :P
<OrangeSlice> CLI > GUI
<OrangeSlice> bwahaha
<goldfish> Tarkus: meh, I just prefer terminals :)
<Dr_willis> ok. the latest and greatest is Hoary rught? for some reason my Hoary ISO isent booting. :(
<optish> sankito, oh okay and what's the actual location like /dev/scd0?
<Tarkus> goldfish: i dont really understand how a terminal works though
<andrewski> Dr_willis: latest and greatest, maybe.  unstable, yes.
<sankito>  yes it's /dev/scd0
<goldfish> Tarkus: I am only new to it myself, what don't you understand?
<Dr_willis> well considering the fighting I am having to do with Warty.. it cant me much worse. :P
<sankito> under options should i change noauto to auto?
<Tarkus> goldfish: lol, i dont understand anything, i just got ubuntu last night
<waseem> hi since im on linux does that mean there is absolutely no way i can get a virus/trojan/worm?
<Dr_willis> waseem,  with common sence.. :P and considering how those things are rare...
<goldfish> Tarkus: oh right, I'm using it about 4 weeks or so
<Tarkus> goldfish: never used linux b4, so im really new to everything
<Dr_willis> you are about as s3ecure as you can get.
<crimsun> waseem: absolutely? no. probably? yes.
<goldfish> Tarkus: havent been using it much , I dual boot for games :)
<andrewski> waseem: no, you just need to examine the source code for every program you compile.  or, trust a distribution not to infiltrate you.
<optish> sankito, hrm...not really sure but here's my fstab entry for the dvddrive "/dev/cdrom1       /media/dvdrom        auto      noauto,ro,user,exec         0   0"
<goldfish> Tarkus: Ah right
<goldfish> Tarkus: www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start off
<Tarkus> goldfish: k, thnx
<waseem> agh i bought something off ebay and the seller sent me an email with no text in the body and the attachment says noname
<goldfish> Tarkus: and the other links in the topic
<waseem> so would it be stupid to open the attachment?
<sankito> is anyone able to play poker online with linux?
<goldfish> never tried
<goldfish> actually
<andrewski> sankito: if you're online, you'll just need the right plugin, presumably flash?
<Parisi> ah
<sankito> do you know of a site that has flash poker software? the only web based one i could find used java, and i was having trouble trying to get the java plug-in to work
<andrewski> sankito: google for flash games?
<optish> that was a pain...i should have just try to reinstall the java package to make it easy..and then remove it afterwards...but you'd think that you can force a broken packge removal easily
<Yomic> I'm new to the linux Filesystem; where is my linux equivalent to "Program Files" in the heirarchy?
<goldfish> em
<optish> omg...this thing is getting on my nerves...now that i had it installed properly....i'm trying to remove it and its failing again...good god..this thing sucks
<optish> erm...these java packages that is...
<andrewski> Yomic: well, the executables are stored in /usr/bin...
<Yomic> Okay, thanks.
<andrewski> Yomic: while the data files are separated, usually in /usr/share/<app name>
<froust> I just updated my hoary install, and lost my sound/games... any idea why?
<Bobafett> Ok, people, just so you know...Ubunto doesn't run on a TNT2 PCI card...
<Bobafett> _)
<crimsun> sure it does
<Bobafett> mine didn't !
<crimsun> I presume you're testing Hoary?
<Bobafett> I had to take out my tnt2 and run with onboard video...
<crimsun> Hoary has the latest version of the Nvidia driver, 1.0-6629, which will not work with TNT* chipsets.
<crimsun> (it's a known issue with 1.0-6629. Revert to 1.0-6111.)
<Yomic> Wha can't I get Firefox to run this .jnlp file?
<Yomic> Why*
<Bobafett> Hoary? (sorry if I get annoying...but this is my first attempt at a non-windows OS...)
<froust> Has anyone had problems with the update today breaking things?
<froust> Bobafett: the unstable version of ubuntu
<Yomic> Unstable :o?
<crimsun> froust: what sort of breakage?
<froust> my sound no longer works
<froust> and it removed my gnome-games
<crimsun> froust: "sound no longer works"?
<froust> yeah
<froust> no sound device detected
<Bobafett> ahhhhh really? I think I'm running warty-something
<rriche> anyone know a repository that would have gtk2-engines-dev or where i would begin looking?
<froust> or something to that effect.
<froust> i was using esd
<crimsun> froust: are you in gnome currently?
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: type   ` cat /etc/issue ` in a terminal to find out
<froust> yes.
<crimsun> froust: System>Preferences>Sound, uncheck Enable sound server at startup
<thoreauputic> without the back quotes of course
<Bobafett> Thanks, thoreauputic! let's see...
<froust> okay.
<froust> and restart x?
<crimsun> froust: now log off and make sure you Save session settings
<Bobafett> Ubuntu 4.10 Warty Warthog...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. On TV - a 9 year old girl stole the Faimley Car.
<froust> okeydokes.
<bestadvocate> hey has anyone else been getting alot of crashes on firefox/thunderbird in hoary?
<Bobafett> hence, no TNT2 support. Bummer.
<rriche> my synaptic package manager does not list gtk2-engines-dev.. anyone know a repository?
<Dr_willis> wonder what HEr insurance rates will be when she turns 18
<thoreauputic> OK Bobafett, that's the "stable" release
<froust> "no volume control or device elements found"
<crimsun> froust: excellent.
<rriche> hrrm
<rriche> i see... i think it's searching the cd-rom for it.
<Yomic> Wha can't I get Firefox to run this .jnlp file?
<Bobafett> so, I cant get my tnt2 running in warty??
<crimsun> froust: now go back to Sound and check that box that you just unchecked
<Bobafett> ohhh bummer...
<froust> okay.
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: I think crypticreignwas saying it *is* supported in warty
<froust> and relog?
<crimsun> froust: no
<froust> with save current setup?
<thoreauputic> oops  crimsun
<rriche> ohhh
<crimsun> froust: System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector
<thoreauputic> lazy tab complete...
<rriche> gtk2-engines-dev is hoary only?
<Bobafett> I guess its not as simple as downloading the linux detonators from nvidia...right?
* bestadvocate is searching bugzilla but finding nothing specific enough for "completely random frequent crashing of mozilla firefox/thunderbird"
<crimsun> froust: Audio>Default Sink>ESD>Test
* Bobafett feels like a total n00b
<rriche> is there an alternative of gtk2-engines-dev for warty?
<froust> failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD"
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: read http://ubuntuguide.org
<Yomic> Bobafett: I'm a noob too. Welcome to the club :D
<crimsun> froust: pgrep polypaudio
<Bobafett> Windows corrupted me oh so long ago...
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: and search ubuntulinux.org as well
<Bobafett> Ive been browsing ubuntulinix.org
<froust> from command line?
<Bobafett> but havent found anything concerning TNT2 PCIs...
<crimsun> froust: yes
<Bobafett> Will do, though...thanks for all the help, guys
<froust> nothing
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: binary drivers howto
<bestadvocate> anyone else running AMD 64?
<Bobafett> checking ASAP....thanks thoreauputic!
<crimsun> froust: that command returned nothing, no number?
<froust> nothing.
<crimsun> froust: dpkg -l polypaudio|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
* bestadvocate cralls into corner to pout
<froust> no packages found matching polpaudio
<froust> polypaudio rather
<Karlac> hello I'm a complete newb to linux and I'm having trouble getting my network card to work
<crimsun> froust: please run: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<bestadvocate> Karlac, land or air?
<froust> it's working at it.
<froust> what does that do?
<Karlac> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and i can't get either card the land or the wifi card to work
<crimsun> froust: updates your system to the latest available packages in Hoary
<froust> i just did an update - that's what broke everything :|
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Karlac> under the device manager it seems to recognize them but doesn't do anything else
<crimsun> froust: an update should not break anything
<crimsun> froust: that only refreshes the package and source listings
<froust> i know
<froust> that's what confused me
<bestadvocate> odd, did you check out the wiki pages?
<froust> it removed my gnome-games too
<rriche> oh yah.. this clearlooks is the rox
<rriche> :)
<bestadvocate> froust: did that to me too
<froust> weird
<froust> crimsun: that's done. should i relog?
<bestadvocate> also messed up firefox/thunderbird
<Karlac> the wiki pages are confusing for me to navigate that's why i'm here :)
<froust> my firefox seems to be working
<bestadvocate> karlac: you need someone who knows what their talking about
<crimsun> froust: if it's finished, yes, log out and back in, and remember to enable the sound server via System>Preferences>Sound after you log back in
<blaaa> im about to go from windows to ubuntu and seeing that theres a new version coming out ina month or two...thats not gonna be any kind or problem to update it is it?
<bestadvocate> froust: seems to crash randomly on me
<froust> should i disable it before i log out?
<Dr_willis> blaaa,  updates should go smoothley
<blaaa> k
<froust> brb.
<Dr_willis> thats somthing that ubuntu works on  :P to make updates easy.
<blaaa> anyone know anything about ubuntu and an onboard raid that i wanna set up?
<blaaa> possible under unbuntu?
<blaaa> they are sata also...
<Dr_willis> blaaa,  the installer sees my raid.. i THINK i could just install to it. SATA raid. :p
<Bobafett> thoreauputic, i entered the syntax at the command line, but it says the package is not available...i assume i have to download it...but where do i save stuff? -for future reference, i guess xD-
<Dr_willis> but thats where my windows is at.. so i got a IDE drive just for Ubuntui
<blaaa> k
<Dr_willis> it showed up as 3 scsi devices
<Dr_willis> #3 was the raid i think
<froust> crimsun: nada.
<froust> it starts 3 instances of gaim now when i login though
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: are you using the package manager? (synaptic)? Have you read the howto on that?
<blaaa> will a sata raid (stiped) see any performance boost?
<Dr_willis> should but proberly nto real noticeable
<blaaa> yea thats what i thought
<blaaa> might as well use it i guess :D
<Dr_willis> ive only noticed my RAID giveing me a big boost in loading LARGE files.. Like Game Maps and so forth.
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: don't just randomly download stuff - this isn't windows any more ;-)
<froust> crimsun: should i install polypaudio?
<sacha__> hi
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto   <<< Bobafett
<sacha__> anyone know a good gnome messenger?
<thoreauputic> gaim
<blaaa> gaim
<Bobafett> ohhhhhh i miss windows already...this is gonna take a while to get used to...
<sacha__> yea - well - i don't like gaim :S is there a list anywhere?
<crimsun> froust: yes, you most definitely need polypaudio.
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: read the links I gave you: your sources need to be configured and reloaded etc
<froust> okay. also, my games depends on a package, but htat package isn't going to be installed
<froust> this happened before... i'm not sure why.
<bestadvocate> what is GDB and can i use it to get error reports for firefox?
<froust> the latest versions are off by x.x.1
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: and once you get going you won't miss windows any more
<thoreauputic> :)
<sacha__> i want something similar to trillian - i believe there is no linux version of trillian...
<blaaa> ome more question and ill get outta you guys' hair...can i use fluxbox in ubuntu?
<blaaa> is it in the universe package thingy?
<thoreauputic> blaaa: yes you can (I do)
<froust> i'm installing all polypaudio packages.
<blaaa> pwefect
<blaaa> tnx guys
<froust> still nothing
<Bobafett> thoreauputic, how much time does the average human need to learn all this stuff? *blush*
<Blackice1963> lol
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: *grin* I remeber the feeling
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: it gets easier
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to use grip to rip a cd, but it says "unable to initialize /dev/cdrom"
<crimsun> froust: you have to start polypaudio...
<froust> crimsun: how do i do that?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: well, does /dev/cdrom exist?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see a "cdrom" in /dev, but when i used to use slackare, grip worked fine.
<goldfish> Is there a command one can run in a terminal to take a screenshot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> nope.  why the hell would that be?
<crimsun> froust: execute polypaudio in a terminal
<BROKEN_LADDER> goldfish:  yes
<Dr_willis>  - dev/cdrom is normally a link to the ACTUAL device.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<froust> it's already running
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..gotcha.
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: you are now a member of the Open Source community: it's a different country with different customs ;-)
<froust> now the esd thing can test, but no sound comes out
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.  there's udev.rules
<goldfish> BROKEN_LADDER: What is it? :)
<crimsun> froust: so...unmute?
<froust> how?
<crimsun> froust: volume control, or alsamixer
<froust> when i try to launch volume control it says no volume control elements and/or devices found
<Bobafett> thoreauputic > ohhhh i feel a bit like alice...tumbling down the rabbit hole... LOL
<BROKEN_LADDER> goldfish:  i don' remember.  try google for it.  it's like..capture or something like that.
<crimsun> froust: cat /proc/asound/modules
<mlambie> after a software suspend on my thinpad r40, / gets mounted readonly. can anyone help me out with that?
<goldfish> BROKEN_LADDER: cheers
<froust> 0 snd_intel8x0
<froust> that's it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mmhmm
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: hehe - reading is the first step - and http://google.com/linux is your friend
<Blackice1963> can i apt-get install xine dvd player ??????
<goldfish> yes
<crimsun> froust: is gstreamer-properties configured to use esd?
<Bobafett> http://google.com/linux ??????????
<froust> i don't know.
<Bobafett> OMG first time ever i hear about THAT
<Bobafett> LOL
<Bobafett> what windows does to us...
<froust> how would i configure it to use esd or alsa?
<bob2> Blackice1963: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: it even has a penguin ;-) have a look ...
<Blackice1963> ok
<bob2> froust: the gnome volume control uses alsa by default
<froust> bob2: i don't think mine is.
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: is this your first day in Linux?
<froust> how could i set it up for alsa?
<Brunellus> I'm tearing my hair out!
<_phate_> Does anyone know how to get a Serial Mouse to work in Ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i find out which device my cdrom is?
<froust> Bobafett: try ubuntuguide.org - i found it to be fairly helpful
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper wont' build
<Brunellus> I followed every bloody step on the ndiswrapper howto, and it won't build the debian way
<Brunellus> when I built it from source the other night, it worked.  but it promptly quit working when I did a kernel-update
<BROKEN_LADDER> no kidding.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Brunellus:  join the club.
<froust> How can I configure gstreamer?
<Brunellus> so I wiped, reinstalled, and decided to try from nothing The Right Way
<Bobafett> yep, first day with *nix
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: because yo built against the old kernel
<Brunellus> and now, having done everything "right" so that ndiswrapper will surivive another kernel update
<Bobafett> actually, first day out of Bill Gates' grip xD
<bob2> froust: it is
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  I *shouldn't* have built against the old kernel
<bob2> Brunellus: you don't need to build it
<_phate_> How do I setup in a Serial Mouse?
<froust> then why isn't my sound working?
<Brunellus> because there is NO NEW KERNEL.  I wiped an reinstalled from the warty install cd
<bob2> _phate_: stop repeating, I'll answer in a moment
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: welcome :)
<_phate_> sorry
<bob2> Brunellus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Brunellus> bob2:  did that
<bob2> Brunellus: and?
<Brunellus> to the *letter*
<_phate_> didn't know someone saw me, ^_^
<Brunellus> and "invalid module type"
<bob2> building ndiswrapper yourself only makes it harder
<BROKEN_LADDER> warty?  use hoary.
<bob2> Brunellus: what does 'uname -r' say? modinfo on the file?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: dude, can you not recommend people who have trouble with waryt use hoary, unless you're going to give them your phone number?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ?
* froust sighs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> hoary is newer.
<bob2> _phate_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, tell it to use /dev/ttyS0 as the mouse device
<crimsun> froust: pgrep polypaudio
<sacha__> yea but hoary is alpha
<BROKEN_LADDER> what?!
<bob2> froust: what error does alsamixer give?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought hoary was out.
<Brunellus> hang on
<bob2> no
<Brunellus> gotta go up two flights to check
<BROKEN_LADDER> my bad.
<bob2> shockingly, it's 6 month release cycle hasn't finished four months after warty
<sacha__> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> now can someone please tell me how to find out which /dev entry is for my cdrom?
<sacha__> it's only in array 5 :( as scheduled
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: you can't in general
<Brunellus> without ndiswrapper, the box has no connectivity.  I've been working on this since...oh...um...1500h and it's now 0108
<Bobafett> Ok, guys...one final question, and then I guess Im on my own xD
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just started using ubunt..i don't know the release daes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dates
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: assuming /dev/cdrom is broken
<BROKEN_LADDER> can't?
<Bobafett> If I wanna install software...do I have to do it via synaptic too?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does it normally begin with?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you're missing the cd-aliases.rules
<Blackice1963> no
<crimsun> symlink
<BROKEN_LADDER> like my hard drive is hdx
<bob2> Bobafett: you don't "have" to do anything, but you that's the normal way
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: you're not on your own - there are thousands of people who can help :)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: and your IDE cdrom is hdx, too
<Blackice1963> aapt-get
<mlambie> suspend test
<Bobafett> Ok...then, Synaptic it is i guess xD
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: cd /etc/udev/rules.d/ && sudo ln -s ../cd-aliases.rules .
<Bobafett> Thanks everyone!!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> how could i be missing it if i didn't delete it?
<bob2> crimsun: is that a known bug?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would i need to use sudo?  i'm root.
<crimsun> bob2: it's hit and miss, unfortunately
* Bobafett waves!
<thoreauputic> Bobafett: synaptic will ensure you get all dependencies and don't have to run in circles
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: then don't use sudo
<bob2> obviously
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh
<Brunellus> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Brunellus> that's what uname gives me
<sacha__> gives me Linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> cd-aliases.rules -> ../cd-aliases.rules
<Dr_willis> try uname -a :P
<bob2> Brunellus: and when you run 'modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: after you create the symlink, /etc/init.d/udev restart
<bob2> sacha__: uname -r.
<BROKEN_LADDER> create which symlink?
<Brunellus> "invalid module type"
<froust> well
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the cd-aliases.rules one
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..i might have removed udev from svcs
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have it.
<froust> i think that i've just run into a bizarre update bug
<BROKEN_LADDER> it exists
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that will break things
<froust> i'll just wait for the next update
<bob2> surprisingly
<punkass> hello
<froust> bob2, crimsun; thanks for your help
<Brunellus> I'm furious.
<sacha__> ok uname -r gives me 2.6.10-3-amd64-generic
<Brunellus> I'm running 2.6.8-3-386;  this shouldn't be impossible
<_phate_> Should I turn on Kernel Framebuffer interface?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what on earth?!  i set the permissions on /etc/rc2.d/samba to -x and now it's back to +x
<BROKEN_LADDER> >:(
<punkass> anyone know what the deal is with the windowlist panel jamming all the window icons together...running hoary
<Brunellus> I built ndiswrapper from the tarballs myself a few days ago and that ran first time, no big deal
<Brunellus> so then I find out that if I ever apt-get upgrade-dist, it will break ndiswrapper, and I woul dhave to recompile
<Macaque> Hi there!
<Brunellus> no big deal;  I recompile, right?  and nothing.  I try it The Debian Way, and still the same invalid bloody module type
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it's a symlink, dude
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: well, if the kernel changes, yes
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: if you want to disable it from starting, delete the S symlink for it from /etc/rc2.d
<goldfish> Macaque: hello
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  so why is this not building right even if I'm using the kernel that buitl right in the first place?!
<bob2> Brunellus: something else is going on
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't know symlinks didn't have their own permissions.
<Brunellus> I'll say.
<froust> ahh the joys of unstable.
<froust> goodnight all.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2:  okay i restarted udev, still no cdrom. :(
<Brunellus> bob2:  I would have thought formatting & reinstalling from cd would have eliminated that possibility
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you're using hoary's udev package, correct?
<Brunellus> I didn't--couldn't!--download any new packages during the isntatllation process
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: 1. It worked before 2 It doesn't now 3 something else has changed (either from you or the system)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using hoary.
<Brunellus> what has changed is that I didn't build it from the tarball on the ndiswrapper site
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: ok
<bob2> Brunellus: it's worked for thousands of other people, something is up on your system
<BROKEN_LADDER> interestingly, there's no samba link in rcS.d anymore.
<bob2> I'm not even sure how  you could get that error without disc corruption or an old kernel
<Macaque> I'm trying to figure out a 802.11g adapter. I haven't found drivers for the ntegear wg111t after googling came up blank I thought I'd see if anyone here know if I'm outa luck
<BROKEN_LADDER> me?
<sacha__> ok by default - it'll only let me choose 800x600 and 1024x768 from System menu, do i have to manually change xorg.conf?
<Macaque> sorry netgear
<BROKEN_LADDER> dist-upgrade offers me nothing new.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/cd-aliases.rules
<Brunellus> is 2.6.8-3-386 old enough?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: There exists a possibility, however slight, that you have made an error ;-)
<Quarupt> My Lime wire GUI is hella buggy and crappy, i dunno if its my Lime wire or my Java
<BROKEN_LADDER> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 Mar  1 22:11 /etc/udev/rules.d/cd-aliases.rules -> ../cd-aliases.rules
<BROKEN_LADDER> i never had problems with lw.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and that was a year ago.
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  I'm trying to work out what the error is.  if I'm a bit irritable, ti's because I've been slowly cranking through every available option over the past few hours
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: yeah, I understand :)
<sacha__> so does anyone know if i have to add the resolutions manually into xorg.conf?
<Brunellus> what annoys me is that the other night, without consulting the "right" docs, I built ndiswrapper from tarballs and got it going with no problems
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: after you restarted udev, does /dev/cdrom exist?
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah bob2  suddenly cdrom exists.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it does now.. it didn't after restarting udev, but does now.
<Brunellus> that stayed up and stable for about a day and a half, before I had to power it down
<Brunellus> in the meantime, I did an apt-get upgrade-dist
<Brunellus> initially, I thought the upgrade-dist broke things, and I needed to fix this
<Brunellus> I decided to start over again, so I formatted the partition and reinstalled warty, fresh from CD
<_phate_> I ran the reconfig tool, now do I just restart the system or just X?
<Brunellus> I tried to install ndiswrapper according to the howto, and I receive the same error that I received *after* the upgrade-dist
<pussfeller> whats a good wireless card that works natively?
<Brunellus> so the choice I'm faced with is wipe & reinstall *again,* and build it from the tarballs
<Brunellus> knowing that if I ever apt upgrade, I'll be stuck with no connectivity
<Brunellus> or learn to do it The Ubuntu Way and prevent breakage altogether by not having it run in the first place.
<_phate_> pussfeller, iirc that any prism card will work.
<bob2> an important thing to remember is that people don't have to randomly update every day
<bob2> if it works, you can just leave it
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: actually, you only get new kernels with dist-upgrade ; if you do apt-get upgrade the kernel will be held back
<Brunellus> I did a dist-upgrade
<Quarupt> Is there an easy way to uninstall JAva in Hoary?
<Brunellus> I was following, to the letter, the ubuntu multimedia howto
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I realise that: but it isn't compulsory
* Brunellus takes a deep breath
<Brunellus> OK.  so I should just wipe and reinstall *agian,* the way I know how
<Brunellus> and make sure the kernel is held back, since it supports all the hardware that I run on the machine anyway.
<Brunellus> correct?
<sacha__> daniels ?
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: that's one option - the other is to try and work out what the problem is. Up to you really
<Brunellus> I'm not that competent, thoreauputic.  I've tried everything I can get hold of, in terms of documentation & howtos on the subject
<daniels> sacha__: ?
<sacha__> about that screen resolution problem - do i just manually add my resolution to xorg.conf?
<Brunellus> I dont' even know where to begin.
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: If your first attempt worked, I guess repeating that is the path of least resistance
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: might be less stressful, anyway
* cafuego eyes bob2
<Brunellus> I've tried building from ndiswrapper-source and using the KSRC argument to point to the 2.6.8-1-386 headers
<soren9580> anyone in here have any idea how to get around this error when i run ircd  "do not run ircd setuid root."
<Brunellus> it built, it dpkg'd, but when I modprobe, same "invalid module type" error.
<cafuego> Brunellus: You should be able (in theory) to use make-kpkg from that kernel-headers directory.
<cafuego> soren9580: Don't run it as root.
<Brunellus> cafuego:  I hadn't heard that before.  I'm listening.
<cafuego> Brunellus: Hold on a moment.
<soren9580> i figured as much
<soren9580> but it says i dont have permission to run it
<soren9580> when i run it not as root
<soren9580> Fail: Cannot chdir(/usr/local/lib/ircd): Permission denied
<cafuego> soren9580: chown it to a special ircd user/group.
<soren9580> ok
<soren9580> so i need to add a user and group ircd?
<cafuego> soren9580: yep.
<soren9580> and i do that with adduser?
<soren9580> and modifying /etc/group?
<cafuego> Brunellus: Is the ndiswrapepr stuff in /usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper ?
<cafuego> soren9580: yep
<soren9580> ok
<Brunellus> cafuego:  yes.
<cafuego> soren9580: it'll automatically add the group
<soren9580> ok
<soren9580> once i've added the user
<cafuego> Brunellus: ok, cd to the kernel headers dir under /usr/src
<soren9580> i log in as ircd and start it that way
<Brunellus> cafuego: you'll have to give me several steps at a time
<Brunellus> the affected computer is up two flights of stairs
<Brunellus> and can't be brought down
<cafuego> soren9580: No, once you add the user/group, you chown the ircd files to that user/group.
<cafuego> Brunellus: Can you be brought up, though?
<Brunellus> cafuego:  I can go up, but then I can't talk to you
<daniels> sacha__: yeah, in the Modes lines
<Brunellus> this is the only working internet connection in the house, at the moment.  the toher one was the upstairs computer, which connects via wlan
<Brunellus> which is now in an advanced state of non-function
<cafuego> Brunellus: Ok :-)  After you cd, run 'make-kpkg modules-image'  (make sure 'kernel-package' is installed) and then run dpkg -i to install the deb that is generated. That should be all there is to it.
<Brunellus> cafuego:  that'll be before I make the ndiswrapper-modules deb, right?
<cafuego> Shit
<cafuego> Brunellus: make-kpkg will create the deb for you.
<sacha__> yea daniels - i added them - i guess i have to restart xorg for them to appear - but i was just wondering about depths - shouldn't 32 be there?
<Brunellus> ok.
* cafuego needs to build another damn new php4 :-/
<kpnemo> hi all
<kpnemo> can somebody help me
<kpnemo> i have problem with libid3tag0
<Macaque> No hope getting a Netgear wg111t 802.11g adapter working with debian?
<Tarkus> yo, how do i access my floppy drive??
<TomAraya> Tarkus, computer - disk - floppy1 isn't working for you?
<Tarkus> TomAraya: there is no floppy1
<TomAraya> Oh. :P
<Tarkus> maybe its cloop?
<Tarkus> cloop0
<Tarkus> lol, it doesnt work anyways
<thoreauputic> no
<Blackice1963> lol
<kpnemo> so anyone ???
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: in a terminal, type ` cat /etc/fstab ` and see if there's a reference to /dev/fd0 or similar (your floppy)
<Tarkus> thoreauputic: kk, ill try that, thnx
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: should be in there (if not, it will ahve to be added)
<thoreauputic> *have
<thoreauputic> Tarkus: but you should be able to do it graphically as TomAraya described
<Gor1> Anyone wanna let me bounce a repository question off them?
<thoreauputic> Gor1: just ask - if someone knows they'll help
<Gor1> I think I am missing something with synaptic
<Gor1> I made the edit's that are suggested on ubuntuguide.org
<Gor1> however I am not really seeing any changes as far as new versions of software go?
<thoreauputic> Gor1: did you hit the reload button after the changes?
<Gor1> For instance, Gaim is now releasing 1.1.4, however Synaptic still shows 1.0.0.  Is this to be expected?
<thoreauputic> yes
<TomAraya> Gor1, *nod*
<thoreauputic> Gor1: warty is "stable" - ie new versions will not be added
<mlambie> fitzy: yo fitzy
<thoreauputic> Gor1: except for security updates
<thoreauputic> Gor1: the next "stable" release is in April
<Gor1> I added several entries that include unstable, and backports.  I was led to believe that those would contain more "bleeding" edge versions of the apps
<thoreauputic> Gor1: some apps, yes
<Blackice1963> is it going to be kde
<thoreauputic> not all
<Gor1> however I guess my ASSumptions was incorrect.  :-)
<Myrtti> hellou.
<Myrtti> Would you happen to know an easy way of getting Citrix-connection to work?
<Gor1> Ok, well confirmation for me is all I really need.
<Myrtti> is there a good software for that?
<thoreauputic> Gor1: if you want to be up-to-the  minute, dist-upgrade to hoary
<Myrtti> I tried Citrix's own, but failed to get it working
<thoreauputic> Gor1: but if it breaks "you get to keep *both* pieces"
<TomAraya> thoreauputic, I was able to access the content of a floppy by using a command that you gave me at an earlier date, that command being sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt. When I right click on one of the files that appears in the 'mnt' window under gnome, is it normal for that file to disappear?
<TomAraya> I'm trying to copy a resume so I can edit it, but I'm having no luck.
<TomAraya> Dragging and dropping not working, copying and pasting, and right clicking makes it disappear.
<sacha__> this is going to sound very stupid - but how do you delete a file? - i've tried man -k delete
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: can you drag and drop it to another nautilus window?
<Gor1> thoreauputic: any good links explaining how to do a dist upgrade?  I am willing to give 'er a shot
<thoreauputic> sacha__: rm ,filename>
<sacha__> ok thx
<TomAraya> thoreauputic: I was just trying to drag it to the desktop, I'll try what you suggested.
<thoreauputic> sorry  rm <filename> where filename is the file
<sacha__> should have tried man -k remove :|
<TomAraya> thoreauputic, that doesn't seem to work either.
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: in theory it should drag to the desktop - desktop is a directory in nautilus
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: hmm
<rambo> [VOTE]  1) Helen keller can indeed fly 2) Helen keller can't fly ||| 1 or 2!!!!
<rambo> 1
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: do you know what the permissions are on that file?
<TomAraya> thoreauputic, you would think. But as I said, when right clicking on a file it disappears (all files are appearing initially though) and when attempting to drag and drop it doesn't work.. and OpenOffice doesn't recognize it.
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: can you see it with ls -l in the /mnt directory ?
<TomAraya> Um. No, I'm not sure how to do find that out other than right click it or ls it in bash, but I don't know how to access it in bash
<Myrtti> no help for me?
<thoreauputic> cd /mnt
<thoreauputic> then ls -l filename
<Deviant_> anyone have any Idea why I can't connect to DHCP to obtain a ip for my wireless? DHCP works fine for the ethernet just not wireless.
<EndGame> alright
<EndGame> i got ubuntu installed on a machine, and im VERY impressed
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: if that outputs something, show me the output line
<EndGame> but
<EndGame> the networking card isnt working
<sacha__> ok so there is no way to delete a non-empty directory?
<EndGame> how do i get back into the setup program to install it
<thoreauputic> sacha__: yes there is
<sacha__> how?
<TomAraya> hmm.. cd /mnt
<TomAraya> bash: cd: /mnt: Permission denied
<TomAraya>  $ sudo cd /mnt
<TomAraya> Password:
<TomAraya> sudo: cd: command not found
<Deviant_> the networking card is working fine .
<thoreauputic> sacha__: what are you trying to delete, and are you doing it in a terminal?
<Deviant_> it detects networks
<Deviant_> and network signal icon has strenth
<sacha__> yes i;m trying to delete a folder which has about 50 files and folders within it
<EndGame> evidently not, i had it plugged in and all, even got some errors on bootup
<thoreauputic> TomAraya: what does ls -l /mnt say?
<sacha__> in a terminal, yes
<goldfish> sacha__: rm -rf dir
<goldfish> in a terminal
<sacha__> ok
<pmawhinney> how can I access the action variable folder_url in a template?
<bestadvocate> i feel like such an ass
<thoreauputic> sacha__:  rm -rf nameofdirectory (but be sure - it won't ask for confirmation)
<Brunellus> OK.  that's it.
<bestadvocate> i replied to the bugzill daemon without thinking about it
<Brunellus> I'm going to wipe and go to the last way I knew how
<Brunellus> and I wont' apt-dist on this machine any more.
<Brunellus> er
<Brunellus> that machine
<sacha__> yes rm -rf dir worked as in there was no error, but the dir is still there
<Brunellus> I overreached:  all I wanted was stability.  oh well.
<goldfish> sacha__: em
<goldfish> sacha__: should not be :)
<Myrtti> Hello, I'm searching a good and easy way of connecting to a ICA Citrix-connection on Ubuntu Hoary. I've already tried their own software, but failed to get it working, so is there another way of doing it?
<goldfish> sacha__: What is the dir?
<Brunellus> thank you all for your patience all through this afternoon/evening.
<Brunellus> goodnight.
<sacha__> just a dir i created called moderts
<goldfish> nn
<goldfish> sacha__: k
<bestadvocate> gmail is great have some invite cake
<goldfish> haha
<sacha__> btw it deleted all the files, but not the dir - i tried using -d and it's still there
<goldfish> sacha__: try rmdir dir
<mlambie> FYI, you can download the old xchat black theme (as used in warty) from here: http://xchat.org/files/themes/blacktheme.zip
<sacha__> ok that worked
<goldfish> weird
<goldfish> thought rm -rf deleted anything
<bestadvocate> I think I should retrain myself in BitchX
<goldfish> no
<goldfish> bestadvocate: use irssi
<sacha__> thx
<goldfish> bestadvocate: :)
<bestadvocate> you guys getting firefox crashing?
<Blackice1963> no
<thoreauputic> bestadvocate: no
<goldfish> i did once
<goldfish> when i had the acroreader plugin open
<Blackice1963> how
<goldfish> i pressed back
<bestadvocate> its been happening frequently and randomly
<goldfish> and it closed
<thoreauputic> one crash in two weeks...
<goldfish> only time it crashed for me
<bestadvocate> it was very stable till i updated my system today
<Blackice1963> i have flash j2re in
<sacha__> only problem i'm having with firefox is that they bring up these popups alerting you with a tickbox saying to tick here if you want to receive alerts but you actually have to tick there to stop alerts
<mlambie> i don't like the firefox theme that comes with hoary - can i install the standard theme that ships with normal firefox?
<Atrophy> Hey Hey Hey
<Atrophy> how's everybody doing?
<goldfish> fine
<bestadvocate> mlambie: is that really nessecarry its like 50kbs of space,
<Atrophy> I just reinstalled Hoary, and it "worked" but the update manager and Synaptic can't do anything
<Atrophy> when you click "Apply" it just exits
<Atrophy> did they change where the packages are at?
<Blackice1963> lol
<EndGame> how do i install a new networking card
<mlambie> i don't want to free up space, it's about how it looks (bestadvocate)
<sacha__> hmm i'm trying to make these ati drivers and it says: not found or incomplete file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<Atrophy> sacha__ ... LOL if it's the GATOS ATI drivers... give up all hope right now.
<sacha__> gatos? it's from ati.com
<Atrophy> Seriously... I've been trying to get the damned things to work for two years now
<Atrophy> ok you're making the atifglx ones then
<Atrophy> nevermind
<sacha__> yes
<Quarupt> WHAT, hoary doesnt auto-mount thumb drives!!!!
<Quarupt> im going back to Warty
<mebaran151> Quarupt, does for me
<sacha__> so do i just move version.g to that directory?
<mebaran151> might just be buggy
<Quarupt> Warty was doing it just fine
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but you know
<mebaran151> development means break what works and fix what doesnt
<jdub> Quarupt: welcome to the development branch. expect bugs.
<Atrophy> lol
<Quarupt> fuck, i have HW on that disk i need to turn in now, i dunno how to mount it manually
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> what kind of disk is it
<mebaran151> a usb flash drive
<Quarupt> i dun even know the fs type
<Quarupt> ya
<mebaran151> ok
<Atrophy> Every new complicated system that doesn't work is found to have evolved from a simpler one that worked just fine.
<mebaran151> it is going to be vfat
<Quarupt> i think its fat16
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> do you know what the system sees it as
<mebaran151> probably scsi
<Quarupt> sda
<mebaran151> ok
<Atrophy> scsi=system can't see it
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> my scsi firewire drive is seen fine
<Quarupt> it a 1 GB
<mebaran151> dont matter
<mebaran151> go to media
<mebaran151> do you see any dirs
<Quarupt> oh wait here it comes
<mebaran151> oh
<Quarupt> lol
<mebaran151> so it mounted
<Quarupt> it just doesnt make an icon like warty does
<mebaran151> ok
<Quarupt> it put it in places
<mebaran151> you can turn that on
<sacha__> pacman (6x)          - simulates a game of Pac-Man on a randomly-created level. woot i'll be here for days
<Atrophy> heheheh
<mebaran151> jdub, how do you reenable that
<mebaran151> and jdub, how do you set sawfish to be my window manager
<Quarupt> there is no prgram to open mdb? what about open office?
<Atrophy> ok seriously, people... why is my Hoary update manager suddenly not working?
<mebaran151> I did it the ghetto way
<mebaran151> killing metacity
<Atrophy> it says it can't find the repositories
<mebaran151> loading sawfish
<mebaran151> and saving the config
<Atrophy> but unless they moved them in the last two days or so...
<mebaran151> but is there a more elegant way rather than doing a kill
<mebaran151> Atrophy, mine works on 64 bit
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> what does your source list look like
<mebaran151> go to #flood and paste it
<Quarupt> whats the openoffice answer to access?
<Atrophy> it's all the standard ones except I enabled universe and multiverse and got rid of the CD
<punkass> anyone know why all the window icons in the windowlist panel get squished to one side?
<Atrophy> I'm currently reinstalling because I tried MEPIS, although I couldn't get MEPIS to install right...
<Quarupt> Anyone know if any office apps can open Microcrap access files?
<Atrophy> which sucks, cause MEPIS sounds awesome...
<sacha__> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include do not match current kernel. they are versioned as "2.6.0-test7" instead of "2.6.10-3-amd64-generic". you might need to adjust your symlinks:
<Atrophy> OpenOffice can
<sacha__> what is a symlink?
<pauldaoust> sacha__: oh boy, I wanna answer that one
<Quarupt> which openoffice app?
<Quarupt> the math one?
<Atrophy> any of them if memory serves
<pauldaoust> sacha__: it's like what Windows calls a shortcut, only it works better :)
<Atrophy> umm wait... access files
<pauldaoust> sacha__: stands for 'symbolic link'
<Atrophy> umm I'm not sure about the access files
<punkass> hmm i dont think so...maybe the new database app in openoffice 2.0 (1.9.xx
<Atrophy> all the other formats can be opened by Open Office though LOL
<sacha__> so how do i create a symlink between /usr/include and /usr/src/linux? :)
<Quarupt> fuck
<Quarupt> i need to do access project for my CS class due in like 20 mins
<Atrophy> haha...
<Quarupt> i have most of it done
<Atrophy> find a windoze computer qwik!
<Quarupt> yea right cheap college students cant afford the office suite
<pauldaoust> sacha__: actually, I don't think you want to do that... I think you want to symlink /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test7 to /usr/src/linux
<pauldaoust> sacha__: can you tell me the contents of your /usr/src directory?
<Atrophy> I'm a college student nad I have office...
<Atrophy> *and
<Atrophy> anyways what do you have to do in access?
<pauldaoust> heh, you said 'nad'
<pauldaoust> ^_^
<sacha__> 2 dirs, linux and rpm
<Quarupt> yea but this is the cheap dorms
<Blackice1963> lol
<Quarupt> a project
<pauldaoust> sacha__: that's it, eh?
<Atrophy> and you can't tell me nobody on your floor has office
<Atrophy> go knock on doors until one of them does
<punkass> Quarupt: looks like it does all formats but access
<sacha__> yep and i just created the dir linux/include/linux
<Atrophy> hell... go knock on doors in the girls dorms
<Atrophy> good way to meet new hotties
<Quarupt> what about star office?
<Quarupt> its a coed dorm
<pauldaoust> sacha__: if you go "ls -l /usr/src" what shows up then? the 'linux' line should look weird, with an arrow pointing to the name of another directory.
<Atrophy> well there you go then...
<punkass> AdabasD,dbase, mysql,odbc, spreadsheed, text
<Quarupt> trust me i know everyone on my floor this is my 3rd year
<Quarupt> its an mdb file
<sacha__> pauldaoust: it has the directories 'linux' and 'rpm' in blue
<lunitik> Atrophy: also a few new stalkers...  :(
<Atrophy> lol
<Atrophy> hey... if the girls wanna stalk him, so much the better!
* lunitik pokes at firestarters menu item wondering why it doesn't have an icon
<pauldaoust> sacha__: sea blue, or more of a sapphire? :)
<pauldaoust> (yes, it does matter)
<Deviant_> somehere have there wlan setup?
<sacha__> pauldaoust: lol sea blue
<Deviant_> need to check something
<pauldaoust> sacha__: I forget what sea means, one sec :)
<Atrophy> anyways seriously somebody pull up your repositories list and tell me where all your URLs point to
<punkass> hmm it says it can access and access database...let me try
<lunitik> Atrophy: I just have 'deb http://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse'
<punkass> and = an
<Atrophy> ok
<Atrophy> I have us.archives... so that's what the difference is
<Atrophy> I wonder why it's doing that...
<lunitik> Atrophy: others can be found in the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) ... but don't really need any of them  :/
<Atrophy> cause that's what it did by default :-(
<pauldaoust> sacha__: hum. you say both 'linux' and 'rpm' are in that ugly seafoam blue colour, not that lovely dark blue?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<sacha__> pauldaoust: it's bordering on light and dark blue - sort of in the middle
<lunitik> Atrophy: us.archives is actually what I'm using technically... it redirects and stuff
<da_bon_bon> am i alive ?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: nope
<pauldaoust> sacha__: but it doesn't have an arrow after it, when you go "ls -l"?
<Atrophy> ok it's almost finished installing... hopefully it'll work this time
<Atrophy> hey has anyone else had trouble installing MEPIS?
<pauldaoust> sacha__: hm, that's weird.. what's weirder is that I never noticed I have no /usr/src/linux directory myself.
<sacha__> pauldaoust: no arrows at all just says 'total 8' up the top and then has the permissions, block size, date, etc..
<lunitik> Atrophy: not really the place to ask that  :/
<mebaran151> trying to use hdparm relates me an error
<mebaran151> on sata_nv
<pauldaoust> sacha__: I assume you've installed a kernel-sources package then?
<mebaran151> aint hints as to how to fix this
<sacha__> pauldaoust: it's straight off the cd - i just do regular updates
<pauldaoust> sacha__: ah
<pauldaoust> weird
<Atrophy> sure it's the place to ask that... we all mess around with different distros all the time
<Atrophy> just wondering if anyone else has had trouble with MEPIS
<Deviant_> could someone with wireless check /etc/network/interfaces and paste to me whats in it.
<pauldaoust> sacha__: so what's giving this error? I came into the channel in the middle of what you were first saying?
<lunitik> jdub: oh, btw, any reason you didn't include CleartypeHuman when you packaged clearlooks?
<lunitik> ClearlooksHuman *
<sacha__> pauldaoust: oh when i try to make.sh some ati drivers they say it needs version.h
<pauldaoust> sacha__: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
<pauldaoust> I um
<sacha__> pauldaoust: so i created the dir where they wanted it to go
<pauldaoust> sacha__: ah, I getcha
<Atrophy> ok this time I had it not try to update itself from the net
<pauldaoust> sacha__: okay, here's what you need to do. Are you a newcomer to Debian and Ubuntu? (i.e., are you comfy installing packages through apt-get or Synaptic?)
<Atrophy> anyways next question:  Once I add a new display manager(3Dwm), how do I add it to the Sessions dropdown on the graphical login?
<sacha__> well i've had ubuntu for about a month - don't use it much though
<lunitik> Atrophy: It should just appear... like magic and stuff
<Atrophy> yeah, but it doesn't
<sacha__> i just use apt-get
<lunitik> Atrophy: heh... gah... not a Debian package?  :(
<Atrophy> KDE didn't appear either
<sacha__> pauldaust: what do i need to install?
<Atrophy> I installed it using Synaptic
<Atrophy> so it should've worked
<pauldaoust> sacha__: okay. So what you want to do is rmdir /usr/src/linux and then install... let's see... one sec :)
<pauldaoust> sacha__: you should try Synaptic in the 'Computer > System Configuration' menu. It's a real treat compared to apt-get.
<Atrophy> I love it when things should work but they don't...
<pauldaoust> best thing in the world, ain't it, Atrophy ^_^
<Atrophy> yup
<pauldaoust> seems to happen so often in the world of computers.
<pauldaoust> hey folks, I have weird load problems during periods of high disk usage... funny thing is that my load goes sky-high, but my processor usage barely budges. But my mouse skips and locks up, and I can't move windows, just as if the processor were at 100% usage. I think kswapd is spawning threads or something... yes, DMA is on; yes, I have a UDMA100 hard drive; yes, my cable has 80 conductors. ReiserFS, if anyone needs to know.
<sacha__> pauldaust: where's the computer menu?
<Atrophy> LOL and I love Linux... where everything works "in theory."
<pauldaoust> sacha__: to the right of the Applications menu
<sacha__> nvm it's in administration
<pauldaoust> :)
<Blackice1963> can you install kde ???????
<sacha__> pauldaust: ok i'm there
<pauldaoust> sacha__: administration? are you sure you're using Ubuntu? ;)
<sacha__> pauldaust: yes
<Blackice1963> wwith gnome
<lunitik> Blackice1963:  sure
<sacha__> pauldaust: Gnome->Administration->Synaptic with ubuntu array 4->5
<sacha__> pauldaust: System=gnome
<Blackice1963> apt-get install kde
<Blackice1963> ok
<pauldaoust> sacha__: oh, you're using Hoary... I'm not there yet :)
<sacha__> pauldaust: ;)
<Atrophy> man I need to go to bed it's 1:30 and I have class at 9
<pauldaoust> great Scott, this apt update is taking ages to download... maybe I should cancel my torrents...
<Atrophy> but LOL am I going to go?  No... I have to stay up and break my computer some more ;-)
<lunitik> pauldaoust: pretty stable right now considering its a devel branch... hell, even if it weren't
<pauldaoust> (one of which happens to be Hoary array 5)
<lunitik> pauldaoust: I prefer the daily snapshots... find the most recent with no issues on your arch, then you don't have to upgrade so much post-install  :P
<pauldaoust> lunitik: cool stuff. I'm using chunks of Hoary... mostly programs that were stale in Warty, like jack, screem, ardour, python, Firefox, etc...
<pauldaoust> lunitik: how do daily snapshots work? do you mean just daily updates through apt?
<Atrophy> ehh spending 5 hours upgrading post install is what it's all about!
<Atrophy> It gives you more time to get to know your loved ones!
<pauldaoust> Atrophy: I don't see the problem with that either ^_^
<lunitik> pauldaoust: a script gets ran once a day, and voila, you have a snapshot of the archive as an iso  :)
<sacha__> btw i'm worried about how reliable with firefox download manager is - it says i was downloading at 2000+kB/s even though my cable is theoretically only capable of going at 1250kB/s
<pauldaoust> lunitik: my word
<Atrophy> lol
<lunitik> pauldaoust: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<pauldaoust> sacha__: heh, that's funny
<Atrophy> rock on sacha__
<pauldaoust> lunitik: you mean I just finished downloading Hoary array5 for nothing?!?
<Atrophy> you've got one of those super-secret DoD cable modems!
<sacha__> pauldaust: do you know what package i need to download in synaptic?
<lunitik> pauldaoust: heh... I know huh... pay peticular attention though to the 'report.html' files...
<Atrophy> pauldaoust... no... you can upgrade
<lunitik> pauldaoust: if only to glance at the bottem and make sure nothing is bad on your arch
<pauldaoust> sacha__: just finished downloading the package list now. one sec
<lunitik> pauldaoust: for nothing? no... but afaik, the array's are just daily images that can be refered to more easily
<Atrophy> Good God it takes FOREVER for it to set up all my packages on first boot
<punkass> omg bill gates is going to be knighted
<Atrophy> lol good for him
<pauldaoust> sacha__: okay, you want to download kernel-headers and probably kernel-source. I've had no luck compiling drivers in Ubuntu myself, though, so I can't help you much more than that ^_^
<FAST> is there a way to remove any info/config settings for my audio devices, and have something probe and auto configure them?
<Atrophy> and this might be our only chance!!!  When else are we gonna get a sword that close to his neck?
<sacha__> ok
<lunitik> punkass: knighthood means nothing anymore... there are a few soccer coaches that have been knighted for instance  :/
<Atrophy> heheheh
<punkass> yeah i know..but its still kinda funny
<Atrophy> i wouldn't mind being knighted
<Atrophy> that'd look GREAT on a resume!
<pauldaoust> well, folks, it's 11:30, I'm going to bed.
<punkass> i am sir bill gates...uber geek!
<pauldaoust> BUT before I go...
<sacha__> pauldaust: only package i see startign with kernel is kernel-package and kernel-wedge
<pauldaoust> sacha__: you went 'search' in Synaptic?
<lunitik> sacha__: you want linux-*  ... kernel-* is the Debian kernels
<pauldaoust> sacha__: oh, silly me. you probably have to enable and download the online repository lists.
<Atrophy> wow lunitik... that's mighty intuitive.
<pauldaoust> lunitik: see how much I know ^_^
<Atrophy> ;-)
<pauldaoust> lunitik: I almost screwed up sacha__ 's install......
<sacha__> pauldaust: lol
<lunitik> Atrophy: haha... I know huh... but Debian kernels aren't accessable by default...
<pauldaoust> so, before I go to bed, anyone having problems like the ones I mentioned? with the load average soaring under disk usage? and freezing up my entire computer? even when the processor's hardly being used at all?
<Atrophy> lunitik... what are the debian kernels?
<Atrophy> is that just a tweaked kernel or is it something different?
<sacha__> pauldaust: i have linux-headers that i have installed are 2.5.999-test7-... do i need to upgrade them?
<lunitik> Atrophy: kernels packaged by debian developers... they tend to have a lot of things taken out, and don't tend to be heavily patched...
<Atrophy> ahh
<Atrophy> so those = BAD... gotcha.
<pauldaoust> sacha__: golly, yes, those are ancient.
<FAST> is there a way to remove any info/config settings for my audio devices, and have something probe and auto configure them?
<lunitik> Atrophy: Ubuntu kernels appear to get more patches, and also don't seem to remove quite as much... although some still ends up in linux-restricted-modules...
<Atrophy> lol
<pauldaoust> sacha__: I didn't know those were even still available through Ubuntu.
<Atrophy> yeah I don't usually concern myself with that
<daniels> lunitik: only the ones we don't have all the source to
<Atrophy> I let the update manager worry about my kernel
<daniels> pauldaoust: sounds like you don't have DMA enabled
<lunitik> daniels: indeed, I suppose I should have specified the type that goes into l-r-m huh?  :)
<daniels> heh
<sacha__> pauldaust: comes with the cd, btw now i have 2.6.10-19
<pauldaoust> daniels: that's what I thought, too, but I looked in BIOS, and sure enough, it's enabled.
<daniels> pauldaoust: you need support from the kernel as well
<Atrophy> ok once this finally finishes setting up my packages... is setting up SAMBA easy in ubuntu?
<pauldaoust> daniels: weird. I thought that'd just be in the kernel magically, since it's such a highly desirable thing?
<sacha__> pauldaust: the version.h still isn't there - should i get linux-source then? it hasn't been installed
<pauldaoust> sacha__: yeah, try it
<pauldaoust> daniels: is there a resource you know of that would me get me on track with DMA in Ubuntu's stock kernel?
<pauldaoust> (well, not so much *stock*; I'm using the one compiled for K7)
<Atrophy> LOL I'm giving my kvm quite a workout tonight
<pauldaoust> (and, just to be weird, I'm using the K7 kernel on a PPC processor. HA!)
<Atrophy> lol
<pauldaoust> (okay, I'm not actually -- but that would be special)
<Atrophy> that would be special.... ed.
<mebaran151> pauldaoust, how do you run a k7 kernel on a pp7 processor
<Atrophy> lol
<mebaran151> isnt memory management sort of different
<Atrophy> you don't, mebaran151
<sacha__> i see some people with their mobo temps on their desktop - what do i need to do that?
<mebaran151> or am I missing
<lunitik> pauldaoust: well... if you turned off the lights, you'd have an awesome light show (more than likely)
<mebaran151> yeah
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: just magic. that's all :)
<mebaran151> I thought so
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> I didnt read what you wrote under
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> I am so spaced out
<mebaran151> anyway
<mebaran151> anyone able to tell me whether dma is enabled
<mebaran151> anything I can cat in proc or sys
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: no worry, it was a poor attempt at a geek joke :)
<mebaran151> haha
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: I'm wondering about the same thing myself, actually
<Atrophy> Send complaints to /dev/null.
<mebaran151> heheh
<Atrophy> oh here's the best geek joke of all
<pauldaoust> daniels seems to have the answer, but seems also to have left
<pauldaoust> :)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> he probably does
<Atrophy> There are only 10 types of people in the world... those who understand binary, and those that don't.
<mebaran151> probably some sysctl thing
<pauldaoust> ho ho ho.
<mebaran151> that will break up stuff
<mebaran151> Atrophy, I never heard THAT one before
<Atrophy> WOOT!!!  It finished installing!!!
<Atrophy> ok now I get to go fix stuph!!!
<lunitik> Atrophy: Binary is pretty easy... hex on the other hand? I don't think I'll ever get that down pat
<Atrophy> lol hex is fun
<Atrophy> especially if you're working with HTML colors
<Atrophy> BTW that's the best way to learn your hex
<Atrophy> and please... always practice safe hex
<mebaran151> pauldaoust, do this
<mebaran151> sudo hdparm -I [drive name here] 
<Atrophy> ok someone else pull up their repositories and tell me where the URL points to
<mebaran151> I am a octal man all the way
<mebaran151> 012
<Atrophy> that one didn't work
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: hah, that's just what I found myself, only it was sudo hdparm -d1 [drive name here] 
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> no
<mebaran151> the I just lists
<mebaran151> for some reason sata_nv wont play nice
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: ahhhh
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: heh, no problems here; cheapo motherboard
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I have a nice nforce3
<mebaran151> to good for simple ioctl
<mebaran151> I think I am going to have to cat to the the sys
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: making my head spin just hearing about it :)
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: in typical UNIX man style, I don't get much info when I go 'man hdparm'... do you think hdparm saves settings in a persistent way; i.e., does your HD still stay in DMA mode when you restart the 'puter? or wait... it actually flips a bit inside the HD controller?
<pvh> What's the name of a panel applet I can use to monitor how full my partitons are?
<mebaran151> pauldaoust, nope
<mebaran151> you get to set it in hdparm.conf
<Atrophy> please peeples...
<Atrophy> pull up your repositories lists
<Lathiat> Atrophy: What are you looking for?
<pauldaoust> pvh: you can use the system monitor applet... it won't tell you directly, but if you right-click the applet, and go 'Open System Monitor', the partitions (and their free space) will be listed on the last tab of the window that pops up.
<mebaran151> so if you know what you want to pass
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: so it is persistent, through virtue of hdparm.conf?
<mebaran151> you just tell hdparm.conf to do it
<mebaran151> well you have to write hdparm.conf
<lunitik> Atrophy: I'm averaging about 512 down from archive.ubuntu.com... probably not the mirror...
<Atrophy> I'm looking for the correct URLs for the default package lists
<mebaran151> it is by default all comments
<Atrophy> if I use archive.ubuntu.com it says 404
<mebaran151> you got uncomment something to ru
<mebaran151> n
<mebaran151> and get parsed
<nitricz> can I get a little help with Unbuntu?
<mebaran151> nitricz
<mebaran151> as much as we can
<lunitik> Atrophy: maybe issue with your apt... even clicking that goes to the site for me  :/
<mebaran151> though we arent the greatest guys in the word
<nitricz> I'm having a hard time getting it to recognize my processor and my video card
<nitricz> any suggestions?
<Atrophy> ok... umm what would it be about my apt?
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: so yer saying that using the 'hdparm' command only changes settings in your current environment, and the settings disappear unless you also put them into /etc/hdparm.conf?
<lunitik> nitricz: what processor? smp?   what video card?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> read the hdparm.conf file
<mebaran151> /etc/hdparm.conf
<mebaran151> it is good night reading
<lunitik> Atrophy: can you click that link and have it work?
<mebaran151> comments are pretty well layed out
<nitricz> Pentium 4 3.0 ghz 512 cache and Nvidia 5500 AGP 256MB
<mebaran151> if you know how to do it from command line
<mebaran151> you just basically repeat it there
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: you're not kidding. what a bunch of chicken scratches... I've looked through X server configs that were tidier than this :)
<Atrophy> and you're right, cause I can ping the place just fine
<Atrophy> and I'm on a kvm but yes I can go to that URL on the other computer
<lunitik> nitricz: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto for nvidia help
<mebaran151> X server configs are NICE man
<mebaran151> I mean
<lunitik> nitricz: how do you mean its not recognizing your processor though?
<mebaran151> compared to most complex config files
<mebaran151> the X guys made it pretty
* EndGame clears his throat
<nitricz> it says unknown processor
<lunitik> EndGame: cover your mouth damnit
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: yeah, actually, to tell the truth I don't see what the big complaint against them are... it's not like they're *shudder* my postfix file, which is a bloody mess
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: anyway, thanks so much for all your help; this gives me a lot to go on.
<mebaran151> I dont look at my postfix file anymore
<mebaran151> last time I did it
<lunitik> nitricz: are you getting decent performance?
<nitricz> lol it works
<mebaran151> burned retinas
<nitricz> the GUI is working
<mebaran151> four weeks
<Atrophy> although if i go to that website I have to go a few directories in before finding the .gz files
<Atrophy> I'm gonna fix the URLs to point to that directory
<mebaran151> pauladoust, np
<mebaran151> the vsftpd is uglier
<mebaran151> no curly braces
<mebaran151> every file should have at least one curly brace
<mebaran151> hopefully two
<lunitik> nitricz: I don't think it really matters... cat /proc/cpuinfo though, not listed correctly in there either?
<mebaran151> I love XML
<mebaran151> why doesnt every package use xml
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: heh, yeah. I struggled for weeks myself in postfix, trying to get mail transport working (both so I could use my home computer as my domain's MX server, and so I could test out PHP scripts that used sendmail to send messages)... no joy. I did get it working in Gentoo, but the same config in Ubuntu never worked.
<mebaran151> for that kind of config
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: I know what you mean... I guess it's because XML parsers are too heavy in most people's eyes
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I guess
<mebaran151> postfix aint no anorexic though
<pauldaoust> heh
<mebaran151> Gaim does it pretty well
<mebaran151> I hate gconf
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: you do??
<mebaran151> gconf is my nightmare registry
<mebaran151> I like it in that it is the registry
<nitricz> I stand corrected it does have it under cpu info
<mebaran151> but it is so windowsy
<EndGame> how would ubuntu run as a server?
<EndGame> any experience
<EndGame> do hippies even run servers?
<mebaran151> have you ever done a Debian server
<mebaran151> Ubuntu would do fine
<EndGame> ah
<mebaran151> just do a custom install
<EndGame> good
<EndGame> very good
<mebaran151> strip all the unnecessary garbage
<pauldaoust> EndGame: I have it run as a test server at home, and it's wonderful. one problem is I could never get sendmail to work with my PHP scripts.
<lunitik> mebaran151: wait, you like it because its a registry... but dislike it because its like windows?
<EndGame> can i ssh to the computer during the install, its headless and shoved behind a desk
<lunitik> I'm confused
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: sorry for coming to you like a little puppy again, but... do I want write caching turned on or off on my hard drive? :P
<mebaran151> write caching
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> nah
<pauldaoust> EndGame: hmmmmmmmm... no, the installer doesn't let you SSH
<mebaran151> this stuff is weird
<Atrophy> ok umm exact URL of someone's apt sources plz
<neom> Ubuntu also seems to handle load very well. So it manages quite well in a high load server environment.
<EndGame> can i do an automated install
<pauldaoust> nah, as in leave it off, or turn it on?
<mebaran151> no
<EndGame> i mean
<mebaran151> turn it on
<Atrophy> I'm getting 404 no matter what I put in there
<mebaran151> it is good
<EndGame> i think ill try it
<EndGame> gentoo will take all week to install
<lunitik> Atrophy: dude... DEFAULT is 'http://archive.ubuntu.com'
<mebaran151> write chaching is very good
<EndGame> and i dont have that kinda time
<mebaran151> as long as you dont kill it
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: kill the computer's power, you mean?
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> in 99 percent of history
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: eh, I've got a journalling filesystem, should be okay
<mebaran151> write caching should be fine
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but write caching can get a tad a lost
<Atrophy> default no workie
<mebaran151> but you have to time your hammer JUST RIGHT
<pauldaoust> and I'm used to Windows, so I think I'll be okay with write caching :)
<Atrophy> any idea why?
<mebaran151> I hate gconf
<mebaran151> just because KDE does it better
<mebaran151> it is a fine framework to store settings
<lunitik> Atrophy: paste your sources.list to pastebin
<mebaran151> but they shoudl build a better gui for a lot of the settings
<mebaran151> like every gconf setting should hae an app that would be able to edit it
<lunitik> Atrophy: if you have achives.u.o  in there, I get to hurt you, k?  :P
<mebaran151> I dont like keys that get caught and never dound again
<trust> Hi there =(
<pauldaoust> woof, I'm going to bed. I've got my answers, and given some to some other people (let's forget the fact that most of my answers were WRONG ^_^), so I'm happy :)
<lunitik> mebaran151: apt-get install gtweakui
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: one thing I do like about gconf is that I can turn my typing break proggie on and off simply by changing a gconf key from a cronjob. pretty nice.
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> oh nice
<mebaran151> gconf is good that way
<mebaran151> but I have registry nightmares
<pauldaoust> yep. no need to restart a daemon or anything. Just change the key, and the GNOME program will figure out what to do from there.
* trust starts beating his sound with a big stick
<pauldaoust> funny, I never have. Never had a corrupted hive.
<mebaran151> 90 percent of my windows problems
<mebaran151> registry bbased
<mebaran151> not in gnome
<mebaran151> but I had the resgistyr back in Windows 95
<caiphn> thoreauputic, tried with another floppy, same thing. :s
<mebaran151> small children in Uganda probably starvecd
<Atrophy> I don't have archives.u.o in there =-P
<pauldaoust> yeah, I know. Windows registry, 95 to XP, I don't think any registry has gone down the tubes.
<trust> Ok, my sound was working when I got up. Then I went and had a bath, now my sound doesn't work =|
<mebaran151> trust, happened to me
<mebaran151> one day it worked
<mebaran151> then it didnt
* trust shakes fist
<mebaran151> I didnt know why
<lunitik> Atrophy: not any more I take it?
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: mind you, when registry settings were changed, and it caused Windows to become unbootable...... that's a bloody headache.
<mebaran151> ended lup doing a clean install and fix
<mebaran151> yeah
<monoxide> trust, my sound stopped working when i updated to hoary, and works again now :/
<mebaran151> that is why gconf scares me
<mebaran151> but luckily
<mebaran151> the MAJOR configs
<trust> oh wait
<trust> that got it
<mebaran151> like fstab, xorg.conf, etc
<mebaran151> are all just text
<trust> almost had a heart attack though =|
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: but gconf... it's XML; don't you like it? ;-)
<neom> Hula on ubuntu is so cool.
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> I dont know too much about it
<mebaran151> if it is really xml based
<mebaran151> then my fears are allayed
<mebaran151> I never really took the time to research it
<pauldaoust> neom: you got Hula working? any special stuff you needed to do to make it work, or did it work great out of CVS?
<mebaran151> as long as I dont need a tool to fix it
<mebaran151> other than nano or vim
<mebaran151> I think it is good
<Atrophy> ok this is bizarre...
<pauldaoust> mebaran151: yep, all XML goodness, broken into multiple files and directories, unlike the Windows registry, which is just five big hives.
<Atrophy> I figured it out... it was trying to use hoary-updates, which there is no such thing
<mebaran151> yeah
<Quarupt> anyone know when gaim is adding webcam support?
<pauldaoust> neom: I'm thinking of trying it myself.
<Atrophy> I told it to use hoary-security and now it works
<mebaran151> I never figured out the windows reg stuff at all
<mebaran151> I just gave up
<Atrophy> stupid synaptic...
<mebaran151> isnt like I could rewrite it
<mebaran151> Quarupt, as soon as you write the support in
<lunitik> Atrophy: comment that line too... its useless at present
<mebaran151> XML is nice
<neom> pauldaoust - Bar a few dependencies, it ran quite nicely. I've heard a lot of people have problems with it. I didn't find it too bad. I had a few hassles with postfix (eg I forgot to turn it off). But apart from that it was good.
<pauldaoust> Quarupt: there are still a lot of dependency issues with gaim's video-and-voice branch, especially with Ubuntu, so it'll be a while yet. Lots of dependencies on SIP libraries and stuff.
<Quarupt> well shit its the most active sourceforge project with over 40 people working on it, ya would think it would be there allready
<Atrophy> comment what ine?
<mebaran151> Quarupt, it is a big thing
<EndGame> i want to install ubuntu on a raid array
<pauldaoust> neom: ooooooo, you have to turn postfix off?!?
<mebaran151> to add to add voice and sound
<lunitik> Atrophy: the line stating hoary-security
<Atrophy> ahh
<neom> pauldaoust - Or use a diffrent port.
<pauldaoust> eep. and I got it working (almost the way I like too).
<mebaran151> EndGame, what kind of raid
<lunitik> Atrophy: it contains _nothing_ at present
<Atrophy> I think it's deleted because I changed it using Synaptic
<pauldaoust> oh, suppose I could do that, neom
<neom> pauldaoust - I just don't use postfix, so I was ok to turn it off.
<mebaran151> I recommend Linux software LVM
<mebaran151> easy partition management
<mebaran151> and the raid in software is very good
<Quarupt> why dont they steal it from trillian, its open source isnt it?
<Atrophy> anyways I'm gonna go to bed keep it real y'all
<pauldaoust> neom: yeah, I have a weird setup with maildirs and an IMAP server on my home computer.
<mebaran151> as good as the raid it would use
<Atrophy> peace out
<mebaran151> peace
<neom> pauldaoust - http://home.neom.ca:8080 u: test p: t3st if you want to look around.
<pauldaoust> neom: so Hula has its own MTA?
<mebaran151> Quarupt, api is probalby different
<Quarupt> yea
<lunitik> mebaran151: I'm starting to think you are a bot or something
<Quarupt> whats gaim in anyways?
<lunitik> Quarupt: what do you mean "in"?
<mebaran151> Lunitik, I dont think so
<mebaran151> what makes you think that
<lunitik> mebaran151: you just keep rambling and rambling... can't possibly be a human...  :)
<mebaran151> just a nasty habit, sorry Lunitik
<pauldaoust> neom: it's so... pretty... hibiscus and gradients and curvy rectangles...
<neom> It has it's own MTA, yah.
<lunitik> mebaran151: ahh... its cool... just saying  ;)
<neom> It rusn netmail eh. The novell backend.
<pauldaoust> neom: thanks for the link. I gotta check it out.
<pauldaoust> buuuut
<pauldaoust> I gotta go beddy
<lunitik> neom: afaik, Hula == Netmail... only with public source code....
<mebaran151> on to bed
<Quarupt> lunitik, Language?
<mebaran151> bye
<punkass> so from what i have read so far i have xp on my first partition and two more empty partitions for linux (one swap, one root)
<lunitik> Quarupt: you are asking what package gaim is in? orrr?
<Quarupt> is it python/tkl or maybe c or what?
<lunitik> Quarupt: C
<Quarupt> okay
<Quarupt> loThats what i figured
<neom> It's based on the netmail code, it's diffrent though iirc.
<punkass> i should just be able to install ubuntu on to the empty partition it will find my xp and add it to grub and all is well?
<Quarupt> Is chatzilla any good?
<lunitik> Quarupt: no
<trust> Quarupt, I prefer xchat
<trust> although telnet is a great irc client
<lunitik> Quarupt: at least not the one for regular mozilla... firefox plugin looks ok, but never tried it
<Quarupt> okay
<Quarupt> I am using Xchat
<lunitik> trust: not really... lack of security on irc is a bad thing
<Quarupt> but i want to change my ctcp replies and when i change em in the app provided it doesnt work
<trust> lunitik, =(
<trust> lunitik, but it's still good to use =(
<Joe2> Hiya people, I got a tecra 8100 laptop, with a USB cable modem, is there any way to get ubuntu to recognise this as an ethernet connection (such as fedora does etc)?
<lunitik> Joe2: umm... modprobe your_nic
<lunitik> Joe2: Ubuntu doesn't care about the modem, enless its internal, and I've not heard of that
<lunitik> Joe2: wait... gah... but hotplug should recognize it... any reason you aren't using a NIC? its a lot faster  :/
<Quarupt> theres an IRC plugin for Firefox?
<lunitik> Quarupt: yes
<thoreauputic> Quarupt: yes, an extension
<trust> hm
<trust> that reminds me
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<lunitik> Quarupt: https://addons.update.mozilla.org//extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&os=Windows&id=16
<nitricz> quick question
<nitricz> can anyone tell me how to install an application such as Unreal Tournament 2004?
<Quarupt_> I guess its not that bad
<nitricz> it says write permission denied
<Quarupt_> kinda bare
<Quarupt_> wonder if it has any cool features
<nitricz> I did the basic install and then when it went to write the file location file /usr/games it said write permission denied
<da_bon_bon> hey when i try installing vmware "./vmware-install.pl" it gives me "Bad interpreter" pleaze help!
<Quarupt_> wow you can write left to right
<da_bon_bon> Quarupt: who can ?
<monoxide> is the ubuntu cd site taking orders for hoary yet?
<Joe2> back, had to dash off
<Joe2> lunatik, coz my pcmcia nic broke
<da_bon_bon> monoxide: yes it is
<monoxide> just that it still has the notice about the warty cds up....
<monoxide> which cd would you get for an intel 64 bit proccessor?
<monoxide> the amd64 cd?
<HrdwrBoB> depends what cpu
<nitricz> can someone answer a question?
<HrdwrBoB> nitricz: yes.
<nitricz> I did the basic install and then when it went to write the file location file /usr/games it said write permission denied
<GammaRay> nitricz: he means no
<HrdwrBoB> *boomtish*
<monoxide> HrdwrBoB, what do you mean?
<HrdwrBoB> nitricz: yes that's a system location
<HrdwrBoB> nitricz: you can only write to /tmp and your /home directory etc
<GammaRay> monoxide: x86-64 or itanic?
<GammaRay> or alpha?
<GammaRay> or ...
<nitricz> HrdwrBoB, I Just change the directory to /home/games/UT2k4
<da_bon_bon> anyone got vmware up and running on hoary ?
<monoxide> GammaRay, none yet
<HrdwrBoB> monoxide: if none yet, buy an amd64
<cafuego> monoxide: The AMD64 stuff won't run on a Titanic; you need an ia64 CD for that.
<HrdwrBoB> nitricz: that would be ok if your usernames was 'games'
<plx> yes, vmware runs fine on hoary
<cafuego> monoxide: The ia64 is frighteningly expensive, though.
<HrdwrBoB> nitricz: better off, run the installer with sudo
<nitricz> thank you HrdwrBoB
<monoxide> cafuego, i was looking at either intel or amd anyway
<EndGame> could you just chmod +rwx /usr/games ?
<EndGame> maybe
<HrdwrBoB> EndGame: you could
<trust> hm =(
<EndGame> if hippies have chmod :-)
<cafuego> monoxide: ia64 is intel.
<HrdwrBoB> sudo installer would be easier
<monoxide> cafuego, ohhh...
<EndGame> he tried it
<trust> There an easy way to go from warty to hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> trust: yes
* monoxide knows very little about the hardware side of 64bit
<cafuego> monoxide: that's designed for enterprise class servers though. get an AMD64, they're cheap, fast and great.
<EndGame> you kidding 64 bit is the future across the board
<monoxide> cafuego, well then il definently go with amd64 then :P
<cafuego> monoxide: I have one and I love it :-)
<HrdwrBoB> monoxide: if you want everything to work, get an amd64.. and run i386 on it
<trust> HrdwrBoB, care to describe it a little for me? =(
<plx> how does ipod support work in rhythmbox? can't figure it out.. works with gtkpod only
<Myrtti> I guess no-one can still help me with the Citrix-problem?
<EndGame> i mean, they're just getting into the desktop market
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: nah, just run x86_64 and add a chroot for stuff that's yet to be ported.
<HrdwrBoB> trust: if you edit the synaptic repository to say 'hoary' instead of 'warty'
<EndGame> plx, could you mount the ipod on your filesystem
<monoxide> HrdwrBoB, if i wanted to run i386 then i would just use 32bit?
<HrdwrBoB> then update it
<HrdwrBoB> you can upgrade to haory packages :)
<EndGame> i scsi device? like an external harddrive
<trust> HrdwrBoB, wow
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: yeah for games and stuff
<trust> HrdwrBoB, that's... highly complicated O_o
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: just more screwing around
<plx> yes, i can mount it and even read it with gtkpod. but not with rhythmbox
<HrdwrBoB> trust: yes :)
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: It's trivial with dchroot.
<trust> well
<HrdwrBoB> monoxide: amd64 is backward compatible
<trust> I'll set that going before I head out O_o
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: trivial for a moderately exeperienced user
<monoxide> HrdwrBoB, i know that, but i386 still only runs at 32bit... so whats the point in buying an amd64?
<GammaRay> did I mention 64 bit makes pigs fly?
<HrdwrBoB> monoxide: because they are fast
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Also for a novice, with one or two pointers (which are in the amd64 faq)
<monoxide> HrdwrBoB, how much faster?
<cafuego> monoxide: An Athlon64 2800+ is a lot faster than an AthlonXP 2800+
<da_bon_bon> anyone got vmware up and running on hoary ?
<HrdwrBoB> orders of magnitude
<cafuego> monoxide: Not in cpu clock speed, but certainly in processing power.
<monoxide> thatt good? :/
<plx> da_bon_bon: yes
* monoxide was considering getting 64bit for his next comp
<da_bon_bon> plx: did u need to compile the kernel module ?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<monoxide> how much more expensive though?
<Slant> How do I report a bug in something that is in universe?
<GammaRay> the 64 bit has nothing todo w/ it.. it's probably the ondie memory controller
<plx> yes, you need the kernel sources
<cafuego> monoxide: My 1.8GHz AMD64 2800+ can recode video at more than twice the speed my 2.0GHz AthonXP 2400+
<monoxide> GammaRay, either way, its still not happening on amd32 bit ;)
<cafuego> monoxide: Low end Athlon64s are dirt cheap.
<GammaRay> monoxide: some multimedia apps like eggenc do take advantage though
<cafuego> monoxide: You should be set for $500 US max
<raggedgentleman> how do you restart apache without rebooting?
<GammaRay> for the cpu? (-;
<cafuego> raggedgentleman: apachectl graceful
<monoxide> $500US for a cpu??
<cafuego> GammaRay: *thwap* No, that would be intel <heh>
<trust> 1193 upgrades -_-
<cafuego> monoxide: No, $500 for a system
<raggedgentleman> cafuego, thanks!
<da_bon_bon> plx: ok... is it mandatory ? can u email me your compiled modules ?
<cafuego> monoxide: I built mine for under AU$2000 (but that included 6 DVDRW drives too)
<cafuego> raggedgentleman: You *only* ever reboot after you upgrade the kernel.
<GammaRay> cafuego: that must be noisy
<plx> the vmware_config script will do it for you, it's easy
<cafuego> GammaRay: Howso?
<monoxide> cafuego, wow...
<da_bon_bon> plx: i still need to get the sources, which will take hell long on a 2kbps dnld speed
<raggedgentleman> cafuego, hehe =o) yeah thanks hey its accually apache2... that command isnt found
<cafuego> monoxide: Cheaper than a 6-drive DVD duplicator <heh>
<GammaRay> cafuego: the constant motion of the grinding cds
<cafuego> raggedgentleman: apache2ctl then ;-)
<cafuego> GammaRay: Nah
<cafuego> GammaRay: Can't hear anything over the noise of the SMP P2/300
<plx> hm, i see
<GammaRay> cafuego: WHAT?
<cafuego> GammaRay: Can't hear anything over the noise of the SMP P2/300
<monoxide> if i wanted to update to a amd 64 i would need... new cpu, new mobo... anything else?
<da_bon_bon> plx: arent headers enoguh ? does vmware have a nice gui ?
<cafuego> monoxide: PC3200 DDR ram (but DDR333 works too)
<monoxide> should everything else be compatibe provided i get the right mobo?
<GammaRay> cafuego: noo I said WHAT?!
<cafuego> GammaRay: Oh sorry. WHAT?
<GammaRay> cafuego: HUH?
<cafuego> GammaRay: HELLO!!!??
<GammaRay> cafuego: stay away from my gf!
<raggedgentleman> cafuego, yeah cool thanks bud, whats a desent way to monitor traffic and that realtime?
<cafuego> GammaRay: I'm sure my wife will make sure of that.
<cafuego> raggedgentleman: ntop
<plx> da_bon_bon: yes, i think it will work with the headers /usr/src/linux-headers-version/include
<cafuego> monoxide: I have an nforce3 based mainboard, which seems to be fully supported and works fine - provided you don't plug in a pci Silicon Image IDE card
<cafuego> monoxide: Gigabyte K8NS Pro
<monoxide> cafuego, i take it, you had a bad experience with one?
<plx> and the gui is fine, gtk
<cafuego> monoxide: I think they're probably onto the nforce4 systems by now, you should probably also get the newer socket 939 stuff.
<da_bon_bon> plx: ok, thanks...
<cafuego> monoxide: When I plugged it in the mobo didn't see ANY hdds. Not on the card, not on the mobo <heh>
<monoxide> LOL
<cafuego> monoxide: Swapped it over for Promise card and that works fine.
<monoxide> i got no money at the moment anyway... im just looking at how much it would cost to get one if i could....
<monoxide> *sigh*
* monoxide needs a job
<cafuego> monoxide: haha, you're in melbourne too <heh>
<cafuego> monoxide: Anywhere near the inner city?
<monoxide> bout 45min out
<monoxide> south east
<monoxide> near dandenong
<da_bon_bon> plx: does vmware have a gui ?
<dazed> how do u screen shot in linux?
<cafuego> monoxide: www.cpl.net.au are the cheapest I've found 9that's where I bought my components)
<plx> da_bon_bon: yes, sure
<cafuego> dazed: 'import -window root foo.png'  (install imagemagick)
<cafuego> dazed: See also 'scrot'
<cafuego> monoxide: Got an AGP video card?
<HrdwrBoB> or just  press 'screenshot'
<monoxide> cafuego, think so.... :P
<HrdwrBoB> or go to desktop, take screenshot
<monoxide> its an nvidia offboard card so i suppose its agp :P
* cafuego nods
<cafuego> wouldn't be PCIE
<monoxide> not anymore anyway...
<monoxide> where is notting hill?
<cafuego> monoxide: No idea, I'm near the west melbourne one
<cafuego> monoxide: around $1000 for a 3200+, Decent mobo and 1 GB ram.
<da_bon_bon> anyone getting gzip errors while trying to apt-get update
<monoxide> heh... just that thats where it says the clearance stuff is... :P
<cafuego> da_bon_bon: No, but I had some md5sum errors.
<monoxide> cafuego, its gonna be a while before i see $1000 dollars... :P
* cafuego looks at the BAS statement and winces
<monoxide> most likely a long while
<cafuego> The moment I see it it's gotta go to the ATO.
<aleitner> i just upgraded to the latest hoary and now my use keyboard stopped working. anybody having a similar problem?
<cafuego> aleitner: I'd like to tell you, but I can't type...
<dazed> www.google.com
* cafuego needs to go and have dinner
<aleitner> cafuego: actually, its the external usb keyb on my notebook, so _i_ can still type (;
* monoxide stops fantasizing about an amd64 and goes back to coding his website
<storm> anyone running eiffel studio on hoary? keeps crashing
<aleitner> storm: yes, its a known prob
<aleitner> storm: i do have a (rather complex) workaround, though
<aleitner> storm: that is you christian, is it ? (;
<storm> ah, it you :) hi!
<storm> i'm chris.. your thesis student
<aleitner> (;
<storm> installing gtk 2.4 would mean replacing the newer version, right?
<aleitner> storm:so, anyway. you go download gtk and glib, etc 2.4 from source. compile it and install it to some non-std location
<aleitner> storm: no, you dont replace anything
<storm> ah, ok
<aleitner> storm: be sure to set the right pkg-config variables
<aleitner> storm: then once installed, you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the non-std lib location
<aleitner> storm: then you call estudio with that var set
<aleitner> storm: the var now causes estudio to link against gtk 2.4 instead of gtk 2.6
<storm> aleitner: ok, i see.. a pretty hard workaround.. maybe i'll try. still runs on my notebook luckily
<aleitner> storm: (;
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<storm> aleitner: i could use the included gtk-version? there's one in $ISE_EIFFEL/library/gel
<dazed> is anyone framilliar with fluxbox?
<dazed> is anyone framilliar with fluxbox? i need help
<thoreauputic> dazed: what's the problem?
<dazed> im trying to set up my background
<thoreauputic> fbsetbg
<dazed> in the style?
<thoreauputic> ah that's different
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> you're writing a style?
<dazed> where do i put fbestbg?
<dazed> no
<dazed> im just trying to put a background for the  specific style
<dazed> but if i can put one for all styles ill do that
<thoreauputic> dazed: you just want to change the bg?
<thoreauputic> dazed: for a global bg, look for RootCommand in ~/.fluxbox/init
<thoreauputic> and put fbsetbg /path/to/background.png
<thoreauputic> on that line
<dazed> i did that
<dazed> and it didnt work
<dazed> hold on
<thoreauputic> dazed: for full docs on everything, look at http://fluxbox.org
<dazed> i know
<thoreauputic> OK
<dazed> but its not working is the problem
<dazed> i added this line to init
<dazed> session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -l /home/dazed/Backgrounds/ja.png
<aleitner> storm: not sure
<thoreauputic> dazed: it may be that it isn't set to look in your ~/.fluxbox dir
<dazed> well how do i put my backgrounds in my fluxbox dir
<thoreauputic> dazed: you might need to locate the global files in /etc/X11/fluxbox or somewhere similar
<thoreauputic> I'm in gnome right now
<dazed> how do i copy a directory to another directory via term...i did it earlier
<oz_> dazed: cp -R source dest
<thoreauputic> cp -r /first/dir /second/dir
<thoreauputic> yes sorry -R
<thoreauputic> or cp -a to retain permissions
<caiphn> thoreauputic, I rebooted and looked in naut again.. and the files were there.. in my home directory
<thoreauputic> caiphn: ah
<thoreauputic> well, that's something
<caiphn> thoreauputic, yeah haha
<caiphn> :)
<thoreauputic> but I bet you cant get at them, right?
<thoreauputic> they are still root:root ?
<thoreauputic> or you can read them but not write to them?
<dazed> still nothing
<dazed> this is what it looks like now
<dazed> session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -l ~/Backgrounds/ja.png
<caiphn> Read them and not write them.
<dazed> cuz i moved backgrounds to .fluxbox
<thoreauputic> caiphn: do sudo chown david:david on those files
<caiphn> k
<jsgotangco> hello
<thoreauputic> dazed: as written, your Backgrounds dir is in your home dir
<thoreauputic> not .fluxbox
<caiphn> thoreauputic, too few arguements.
<thoreauputic> oops
<dazed> session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -l /home/dazed/.fluxbox/Backgrounds/ja.png
<dazed> how bout that
<dazed> cuz that didnt work
<thoreauputic> dazed: hang on a tick
<thoreauputic> caiphn: sudo chown david:david  yourfile.doc
<thoreauputic> dazed: if you get the pathe right and your session is reading from ~/.fluxbox/init it should work
<thoreauputic> *path
<dazed> well my path is right
<dazed> and its not working
<dazed> is this right looking to you
<dazed> session.screen0.rootCommand:    fbsetbg -l /home/dazed/.fluxbox/Backgrounds/ja.png
<thoreauputic> dazed: well, my psychic powers are a bit weak at the moment, sorry
<thoreauputic> dazed: just a guess: your .xsession or whatever you are using isn't reading the init file in your ~/.fluxbox
<Myrtti> goddammit this Citrix
<oz_> Is anyone else missing the "seek bar" playing mp3's on Rhythmbox 0.8.8 under hoary? (Ogg is fine...)
<dazed> but it is cuz it reads my custom menu which i added to the init
<caiphn> thoreauputic, thank saint christmas is worked
<thoreauputic> dazed: my point being, I can't debug your setup from half way around the world
<dazed> i understand
<dazed> just trying to get it figured out
<thoreauputic> dazed: sure
<thoreauputic> caiphn: you have access now ??  !!!!
<caiphn> thoreauputic, haha yeah !! It is indeed a breakthrough!
<thoreauputic> sorry about the multiple ! but hey...
<thoreauputic> caiphn: w00t
<caiphn> Definate w00t! Again, thanks for all the help
<thoreauputic> caiphn: I still think your floppy config is stuffed somehow though
<thoreauputic> caiphn: but at least you have something to work with...
<caiphn> Yeah, I needed these files now, so that's my main concern.
<thoreauputic> caiphn: sure
<caiphn> My next project is trying to network to another machine.
<thoreauputic> caiphn: heh - that's always a fun project
<caiphn> Maybe I'll leave that one 'til my day off.
<thoreauputic> good idea
<thoreauputic> samba or nfs?
<thoreauputic> windows machine I guess?
<caiphn> *nod*
<thoreauputic> samba then
<caiphn> Windows XP.. connected via wireless router
* thoreauputic knows nothing about samba or wireless
<thoreauputic> nfs here, all linux
<caiphn> Yeah well, with the difficulty that just occured with the whole floppy scenario, I can just imagine what kind of .. interesting events will occur with networking
<thoreauputic> caiphn: well, your floppy struggle wasn't a typical problem
<thoreauputic> usually floppies work pretty well
<thoreauputic> that is assuming the floppies are OK themselves
<caiphn> *nod*
<thoreauputic> these days a major assumption...
* thoreauputic sometimes has to format 3 to get one that works
<thoreauputic> :/
* monoxide stopped using floppys quite a while ago
<caiphn> I think what I really gotta do is figure out bash commands so I don't feel so helpless..
<caiphn> Should I be picking up a book or something? Every internet resource I find seems either too basic or too complex for me.
<caiphn> Well, I'm gonna call 'er a night.
<thoreauputic> monoxide: ah, but you probably don't have friends who put their university assignments on floppies...
<jsgotangco> floppies :(
<thoreauputic> TomArayaAsleep: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/shortcuts.html
<monoxide> thoreauputic, email is a wonderful thing ;)
<thoreauputic> assuming you're still awake
<thoreauputic> monoxide: I agree - but they don't ;)
<myfilika> hi
<welly> hi guys, can you upgrade to hoary using synaptic?
<thoreauputic> monoxide: we're talking fairly clueless computer users here
<monoxide> hehe
<thoreauputic> welly: yes
<monoxide> well screw them then.... tell them you got a new computer and it doesnt have a floppy drive ;)
<welly> ok.. do i need uncomment some of the lines as it doesn't appear when i do a search for hoary
<thoreauputic> monoxide: hehe
<thoreauputic> monoxide: but they are rather attractive, you see... ;)
<monoxide> LOL
<thoreauputic> welly: you need to change all sources to read hoary instead of warty, then reload
<zeeble> anyone got pointers for enabling shadows adn transparency in xorg? just installed it.
<welly> oh ok.. how do i do that?
<monoxide> thoreauputic, well definently screw them then.... ;)
<welly> oh sorry, i get you
<thoreauputic> monoxide: now now ... "this is a family channel"  ;-)
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<monoxide> ok ok ok...
<monoxide> but how many people <18yo would be using linux....
<monoxide> oh thats right... me!...
<monoxide> :P
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> and thousands of others I'd say
<monoxide> possibly
<Myrtti> you kids
<monoxide> but i really wouldnt trust many people <16 with my config files... :P
<Jug_> hah :)
<thoreauputic> monoxide: I wouldn't trust *anybody* with my config files
* monoxide agrees with Myrtti that he is a kid
<monoxide> and proud of it
<Myrtti> or should I say, you men
<monoxide> lol true thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: well, we are only necessary for breeding you know: useless for all other purposes ;-)
<welly> sorry, which is the file i need to change to enable the other repositories?
<thoreauputic> welly: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Myrtti> /etc/apt/sources.list
<fred_> hello, anyone can tell me where to put commands to be executed on startup, (couldnt find /etc/rc.local)
<welly> thanks
<thoreauputic> fred_: not surprising, as there isn't one ;)
<thoreauputic> fred_: there are several ways
<fred_> yes :) but is there another or should I simply create it ?
<monoxide> thoreauputic, breeding and money.
<monoxide> anyway im going
<monoxide> goodnight everyone
<maLKoc> t.y monoxide
<Myrtti> money is irrelevant
<Myrtti> sex is everything
<thoreauputic> fred_: the "correct" way is to put a script in /etc/init.d and then use update-rc.d
<maLKoc> hello my friends.
<fred_> thanks tho.
<thoreauputic> fred_: the easy way is to put commands in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> but that's "deprecated"
<fred_> ok thx again then
<maLKoc> i do not listen mp3 file under ubuntu.
<jsgotangco> why not?
<monoxide> Myrtti, spoken like a true nerd ;)
<maLKoc> it's want to plug-in
<maLKoc> ?
<jsgotangco> then download the plugin
<maLKoc> where is the plug-in?
<maLKoc> :)
<jsgotangco> have you changed your apt repositories?
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: then you can play mp3 in the rhythmbox music player
<raggedgentleman> how do you add a start script to your rc's?
<zeeble> raggedgentleman: man update-rc.d
* thoreauputic sighs
<raggedgentleman> zeeble, ahh thanks bud
<maLKoc> hmm.
<raggedgentleman> zeeble, didn't know you had to run something....
<raggedgentleman> zeeble, gotta a little mess to clean up =o)
<zeeble> good luck.
<raggedgentleman> zeeble, well thank you sir! ;)
<maLKoc> i want to install new programs for my ubuntu system.
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<maLKoc> ok.
<raggedgentleman> maLKoc, ubuntuguide.org have you been here?
* zeeble is downloading a ubuntu iso ... for an install :p
<jsgotangco> that's a neat site
<thoreauputic> good guide, but maybe not for complete newbies
<jsgotangco> you didn't ask for cds to be shipped?
<jsgotangco> true
<jsgotangco> but i can say that ubuntu did boost my linux knowledge tremendously
<jsgotangco> like from zero to hero
<jsgotangco> lol
<zeeble> jsgotangco: yeah, i did. but gave them away. but i got a new laptop, so looking forward to a fresh distro, fresh install.
<raggedgentleman> yay mee too! =oP
<thoreauputic> sure - but some people find the CLI very intimidating
<raggedgentleman> CLI?
<thoreauputic> command line interface
<Skid> hi, I've got an adaptec ultra wifi pcmcia card, which I can't get working, even with ndiswrapper.. its the prism (2.5) chipset i think, anyone got any links / ideas? I've googled, andposted on the forums
<jsgotangco> yeah especially those who didnt go into DOS back then
<EndGame> does ubuntu have a packages database or something?
<Skid> command line internface
<Skid> -n
<EndGame> i get the whole apt-get install gig
<raggedgentleman> but hes our friend
<EndGame> but um
<maLKoc> thoreauputic: i don't have internet connection.I want to install programs from cd or hdd
<maLKoc> ?
<jsgotangco> hey Skid
<EndGame> i dont know what to apt-get install
<Skid> hi
<thoreauputic> EndGame: browse in synaptic, or use apt-cache search
<jsgotangco> i just got ndiswrapper working today but a different chipset
<EndGame> thank you
<Skid> well, it's in
<thoreauputic> EndGame: apt-cache search <keyword>
<Skid> but apparantly no hardware is detected
<raggedgentleman> we cant get along with out that little guy yet and i hope it stopps being that way!
<jsgotangco> even after dmseg?
<Skid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17687 is the url
<Skid> ndiswrapper says no hardware detected
<jsgotangco> lemme check
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: if you don't have internet I assume you are here on another operating system?
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: what is the problem connecting with Ubuntu?
<Skid> ndiswrapper is loaded, if I grep through dmesd
<Skid> dmesg even
<maLKoc> i am connecting from office under win98
<maLKoc> but i use ubuntu from home
<thoreauputic> raggedgentleman: the CLI isn't going away - it's too powerful
<thoreauputic> raggedgentleman: especially scripting
<raggedgentleman> i hope your right!
<raggedgentleman> yeah this is true but noobs need it too!
<jsgotangco> the wonders of apt wont make the CLI obsolete
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: ubuntu is much better when  you are networked: that's how you get a lot of programs
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: trying to download packages will just be frustrating
<jsgotangco> not to mention dependy checks on manually installing them
<maLKoc> hmm okay.
<thoreauputic> maLKoc: with apt or synaptic installing is very easy
<jsgotangco> Skid hold on, firefox is acting up
<jsgotangco> hmm
<EndGame> and can i make this synaptic search other repositories
<Skid> :) ok
<Skid> hmph the forums have gone really slow
<thoreauputic> EndGame: add repositories under settings >> repositories, then reload
<thoreauputic> EndGame: or edit /etc/apt/source.list
<thoreauputic> *sources.list
<jsgotangco> hmmm i get connection errors to the forums and the wiki
<EndGame> what repositories should i add.
<Skid> same here
<EndGame> i would check the ubuntu site
<jsgotangco> somethings wrong
<EndGame> but i cant seem to get on it
<thoreauputic> EndGame: depends what you need
<EndGame> everything i can get
<Skid> ah. works now
<thoreauputic> EndGame: start with universe
<EndGame> whats the address?
<thoreauputic> EndGame: you can add others later if you wish
<Skid> EndGame: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179
<thoreauputic> EndGame: it isn't an address: you enable the repo in synaptic under settings
<jsgotangco> i still cant connect :(
<Skid> strange
<Skid> it's working fine now
<thoreauputic> EndGame: or in /etc/apt/sources.list if you sre comfortable editing files
<Skid> (here)
<jsgotangco> ah there you go
<gilles> if i install ubuntu, will it recognize and configure automatically my large screen and my mobility radeon 9600 ?
<Skid> hmm, how odd.. xchat on my laptop is different than on my pc with universe
<Skid> its all white on my pc, but black on my laptop
<maLKoc> apt :)
<jsgotangco> heh i can't connect to the wiki i dont remember anything i did with ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> Skid: that's easily changed
<maLKoc> i have some programs
<maLKoc> but i don't install
<mikael_> what kind of programs
<Skid> yeah, gonna add some backports now
<Skid> it's probably in there
<Skid> can't remmeber what I set my pc's sources as
<Skid> yay
<Skid> its in backports :)
<Skid> on another note, have any of you got FAM working correctly with gnome?
<Skid> I had it spot on in gentoo, but it doesn't like ubuntu :)
<Skid> and I hate having to restart x, or login/out etc
<HrdwrBoB> Skwid_: hoary uses gamin
<HrdwrBoB> which is a lot better
<HrdwrBoB> but fam should be working 'correctly' out of hte box
<Skwid_> ?
<Skid> Skwid_: he meant to type Skid
<Skid> :)
<Skid> HrdwrBoB: it doesn't though, i.e. for gnome-menu
<Skwid_> Skid: oh:)
<Skid> it won't update :)
<HrdwrBoB> Skwid_: oh! hah, sorry I didn't even notice :)
<Skid> when I install a new application
<Skid> hehe
<thoreauputic> Skid: that's not a FAM issue
<Skid> is it notA?
<Skid> -a
<thoreauputic> Skid: it's because ubuntu doesn't use the debian menu system
<Skid> I had famd runing
<Skid> ooh
<Skid> well, hmph :P
<Skid> is there a work-around?
<thoreauputic> you can install the "menu" package, and run update-menus
<thoreauputic> I haven't tried it - I just do it manually
<Skid> is there a way to enable the debian menus too ?
<thoreauputic> I think in hoary you can
<thoreauputic> I have warty here
<Skid> I'd pref to get my wifi up and running before moving over to hoary
<thoreauputic> Skid: in warty, type ctrl-L in nautilus, then applications:/// , and put your luchers where you want them - they show up in the menu
<thoreauputic> *launchers
<thoreauputic> can't type :(
<Skid> yeah
<Skid> but i'd just like it automatically
<thoreauputic> Skid: sudo apt-get install menu && man update-menus
<Skid> yeah, I'm looking through the manpage now
<EricNeon> 888
<jsgotangco> is anyone checking out the wiki now? i can't seem to get into it at all
<Skid> the wiki is down here, but forums are back up
<Jae> Hiya!
<Jae> Anyone around that knows much about drivers and what not?
<Skid> grr, backports @ sf is sooooooo slow today
<Lathiat> JaeRune: what do you need to know
<Lathiat> skid: since when is SF ever fast? :0
<jsgotangco> lol
<Lathiat> id hate to see the bandwidth that site uses
<Lathiat> including mirrors
<Lathiat> wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of that hardware though :)
<Skid> its normally fast for me, seeing as I reach most of them by peering
<JaeRune> Well, my computer has two sound cards. One is the default on-board I'm no longer using and have summarily disabled in the BIOS. The second is my SoundBlaster Live! 5.1 that's in a PCI slot. Ubuntu has picked up the drivers for both and made the useless on-board my default. Any way to change that and/or remove it's knowledge of the on-board?
<Lathiat> JaeRune: you could add its mdoule to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Lathiat> we really need some way of setting the default card
<JaeRune> That would really help, yeah.
<JaeRune> Same thing with graphics cards.
<JaeRune> It's got the right idea "You have an nVidia". Bully. But it's given me generic nVidia drivers. nVidia lets me compile drivers for it in recovery mode, but then I don't know how to tell Ub to use my drivers instead.
<Skid> hm, how do people get like completely transparaent terminals? so it looks as if some ls output or whatever is on the desktop?
<Lathiat> ubuntu includes nvidia drivers in packages
<Lathiat> you need the nvidia-glx package, and then make sure you have the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel version
<Lathiat> and then just change your Xorg conf to use nvidia
<JaeRune> Okay.
<thoreauputic> Skid: aterm -tr +sb -fg white -bg black -sh 95  (as an example)
<jsgotangco> see you later folks!
<Skid> thoreauputic: yes, but I mean menu less
<Skid> i.e. no title bar, or anything
<Skid> i'll try and find a screenshot
<thoreauputic> root-tail
<thoreauputic> I think it's called
<thoreauputic> or in fluxbox, you can toggle the window decorations off
<gilles> the ubuntu install worked :D
<gilles> how do i update my new system ?
<thoreauputic> Skid: root-tail is in universe
<Skid> root-tail is for log files, no ?
<thoreauputic> Skid: yes
<Skid> Description: Displays select log files in the X root window
<Skid>  Root-tail, is a program that displays one or more log files,
<Skid>  on the X root window, through the use of transparent windows.
<JaeRune> Okay. I give up. Where's Xorg.conf located?
<thoreauputic> Skid: toggling window decorations can achieve the same effect for a whole terminal
<thoreauputic> JaeRune: /etc/X11
<Skid> yeah, where can I toggle - theme managers?
<welly> alright guys, is there any documentation anywhere on customising gnome? simple things like putting the trashcan on the desktop.. i can't seem to find anything.. just looking for a noobs guide to gnome really
<thoreauputic> Skid: in gnome, I don' t know. In fluxbox, you set a key combo in ~/,fluxbox/keys
<Skid> okay, i'll google
<gurran> Hi ppl
<gurran> i have searched for  a way to setup my apache2 server but its impossible to find :S anyone here that knows who to do it ?
<sharke> hi all
<gurran> hi
<welly> ok found something :)
<Skid> gurran: have you looked at the docs on apache.httpd.org ?
<JaeRune> I guess I'd edit XF86Config-4?
<nitricz> hey guys can someone answer a question for me?
<thoreauputic> gurran: umm... googling "apache configuration linux" brings up 1.5 million hits...
<Myrtti> not if you don't ask it first
<raghu> JaeRune: some X problem?
<gilles> does ubuntu use fam or gamin ?
<Myrtti> and besides, that was a question already
<gurran> no i have just googled but i looked at some forums and they said that it's no way to find anything in the apache doc's becouse ubuntu has a diffrent way or something..
<nitricz> I just got penggy and I can't figure out how to make it work
<thoreauputic> gurran try "apache configuration debian" then - it will be similar
<JaeRune> Rag - Need to set it to use the right drivers for my nVidia.
<woodywarty> heu all
<JaeRune> raghu: see previous comment. :D
<gurran> but debian has'nt root restirction has it ?
<gurran> i will do that but i really need this to work and if the debian config is wrong im going to get really confused..
<thoreauputic> gurran: there's no essential difference between using sudo and root: to get a root shell you can use sudo -s
<gurran> okaay thx
<raghu> JaeRune: sory i cant search...if you give one def i can see
<thoreauputic> gurran: or you can set a root password with sudo passwd root
<JaeRune> raghu: how's that?
<gilles> i can't find the package scim in ubuntu.... why ?
<gurran> that i will try
<raghu> JaeRune: problem:hint
<gilles> i need it to be able to write in chinese
<nitricz> anyone have advice for a dialer, penggy I can't figure out
<nitricz> I need to dial into aol
<thoreauputic> gurran: the man page is always a good idea too....
<gurran> i know
<JaeRune> Oh.
<gurran> u see i have installed the server but i cant write in "var/www/apache-defult"..
<JaeRune> I have an nVidia card and the system isn't using it for 3D capabilities. It just uses software mode.
<thoreauputic> gurran: you can write anywhere you like
<gurran> and i have try'd "sudo chmod +rw /var/www/apache-deafult"
<gurran> hmm who ? for now im afraid noy
<gurran> not*
<gurran> but im going to try figure it out thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> gurran: you need to know the right user/group I'd say
<gurran> im a member in all my groups =D
<JaeRune> raghu: I have an nVidia card and the system isn't using it for 3D capabilities. It just uses software mode.
<woodywarty> Can somebody help me. I am having trouble browsing my Local Area Network from Nautilus
<gurran> just one more question i have used "passwd root" now, so can i login as root now ?
<thoreauputic> gurran: http://www.aboutdebian.com/internet.htm
<thoreauputic> and yes
<thoreauputic> but you should use su, not log in as root
<thoreauputic> and never run gui as root
<gurran> hmm okaay
<scizzo> gurran: you should only use root when necessary
<gurran> thanks guys
<Cym> hello
<gurran> i think it's necsseary now..
<woodywarty> I get the Error:  "smb://192.168.11.55" is not a valid location in Nautilus
<scizzo> gurran: well use sudo
<scizzo> gurran: sudo -s -H
<gurran> okaay
<scizzo> gurran: in a terminal...type your password and then start using that terminal or look at gksu
<gurran> whats hksu
<Funraiser> I found something really strange on the installation of Ubuntu, which i did 3 times already: unless i don't to set/change/enable root user password with "sudo passwd root" i can't shutdown ! I can't either restart gnome with Ctrl ALt Backspace. BUt if i do the "sudo passwd root" command, then everything works fine...weird isn't it?
<scizzo> gurran: but never use the root user as a normal user...
<thoreauputic> gurran: gdm by default forbids gui login by root (for excellent reasons)
<scizzo> gurran: gksu - a Gtk+ su frontend
<woodywarty> Somebody here has any ideas why I can't browse my LAN
<woodywarty>  get the Error:  "smb://192.168.11.55" is not a valid location in Nautilus
<thoreauputic> gurran: are you sure you're ready to run a server? You seem a bit confused...
<gurran> cant i just temporary enable root as gui
<gurran> iam counfused after all these years running windows
<thoreauputic> gurran: all experience is against it
<scizzo> gurran: look...first open a terminal and sudo -s -H
<gurran> but i need some servers..
<scizzo> gurran: then run the application you want from that terminal
<gurran> i just did that but nothing happend
<gurran> okaay
<Skid> thoreauputic: ah, I've found it with eterm you can use --buttonbar=0 and -x
<Skid> for future ref
<Skid> :)
<gurran> i dont know what app i want to run thats the problem..
<thoreauputic> Skid: OK thanks
<Skid> shame about the crap fonts though
<Funraiser> nobody had shutdown problems here?
<thoreauputic> Skid: I'd rather use fluxbox and aterm :)
<Skid> yeah, I like gnome.. can't stray from it
<scizzo> gurran: if you don't know that then why would you need root as a gui user?
<scizzo> gurran: what exactly is it that you want to do?
<thoreauputic> gurran: I really don't think you're ready to run a *nix server
<Skid> thoreauputic: canI see a screenie of your desktop, if its not much hassle?
<maLKoc> i want to install a deb file :(
<gurran> but ppl i dont want to take your time but i need to write some in the var/ww/apache-deafult
<maLKoc> but i don't do.
<thoreauputic> Skid: I'm in gnome atm :)
<Skid> ah
<Skid> :)
<gurran> maybe im not but im going to do it anyway :)
<JaeRune> Is it just me or is ubuntulinux.org down right now?
<thoreauputic> Skid: so I can't easily show you my flux setup
<Funraiser> it's u , it's not down
<thoreauputic> gurran: OK well at last *don't* run GUI as root, and read up on firewalls
<Funraiser> JaeRune did u disable IPv6?
<gilles> i How to install the package "scim" on warty (it's not in the list of packages)
<JaeRune> Funraiser: No...
<gurran> ok
<Funraiser> Do it ,it will load your pages a lot faster
<JaeRune> What would I use to burn a CD? Ubuntu seems to lack a lot of stuff on initial install.
<thoreauputic> gilles: it's in the universe repository
<scizzo> JaeRune: cdrecord?
<scizzo> if you are burning a ISO you can use the nautilus burner
<selinium_> Hi all, I am trying to install a driver for my tv card. It calls up the file-roller. As a newbie I don't konw what to do with it!
<JaeRune> Okay...
<JaeRune> Nautilus...
<gilles> thoreauputic: okay, i found that on the net... but what's this "universe repository", why isn't it just in the apt source list ?
<thoreauputic> selinium_: is the file a  .tar.gz ?
<thoreauputic> gilles: because it consists of "unsupported" packages
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Yep (fancy meeting you again!)
<thoreauputic> selinium_: to untar it, do  tar xvzf <filename>
<thoreauputic> gilles: you can add it in synaptic under settings >> repositories
<thoreauputic> or in /etc/apt/sources.list by uncommenting it
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Do i download it first then?
<selinium_> thoreauputic: When i tried before it just opened it in the file roller
<thoreauputic> selinium_: yes, downoad it to somewhere comfortable like your homw directory, then do the command on it in a terminal
<thoreauputic> selinium_: the file roller can do the same thing
<thoreauputic> selinium_: it just "unzips" it (or untars it if you prefer)
<thoreauputic> "extract here" is the same deal from the context menu
<thoreauputic> (right click)
<gilles> thoreauputic: great...
<thoreauputic> gilles: don't forget to reload, by the way - or sudo apt-get update
<gilles> yes, i'll use synaptics instead of apt-get...
<thoreauputic> OK
<gilles> i have to get used to such easy to use applications, 'cause, i'm gonna install ubuntu on many many computers now that i know it works very well
<thoreauputic> gilles: in the end, you might find it's quicker to type a command sometimes
<thoreauputic> gilles: also if you are using many machines, scripts can save a lot of time
<selinium_> thoreauputic: I have done the xvzf thing. Is that it?
<gilles> i know, but i'll have to teach people that don't know a lot about computers
<thoreauputic> selinium_: you should now have a directory with the stuff in it. Read the INSTALL or README files
<thoreauputic> if they exist...
<selinium_> thoreauputic: Ok, will do
<thoreauputic> else follow the instructions (if all else fails *grin*)
<thoreauputic> OK, getting late here. See you all another day.... :)
<jesus\> jesus@jesusdesk:~$ uname -a
<jesus\> Linux jesusdesk 2.6.10-4-386 #1 Fri Feb 25 05:15:55 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<jesus\> shouldn't I have a -586 kernel? (I have a P IV)
<huliganz> hmm
<Tomcat_> Can anybody tell me where the ipw2200 driver is in Ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> It's not in the restricted-modules package...
<huliganz> does www.ubuntulinux.org is UP ?
<Tomcat_> huliganz: Negative for me
* huliganz too
<huliganz> ehh
<selinium_> thoreauputic: What do i do with this? 'make KDIR=/path/to/kernel/source/tree' not being that good at the file structure yet! :)
<selinium_> What do i do with this command? 'make KDIR=/path/to/kernel/source/tree' not being that good at the file structure yet! :)
<Tomcat_> Mh.. okay I found the ipw2200 stuff...
<Tomcat_> But how can they call the kernel image free if they're packaging the ipw2200 firmware with it?
<gilles> Why is it that when i check on the net, scim is version 1.0.2-2 in ubuntu universe, but when i install it in my warty, it installs the old 0.9.7 ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: Where on the net does it say the former?
<gilles> Tomcat_: it's with synaptics that it installs the former
<Tomcat_> gilles: Please read my question again. :)
<gilles> but on the net (http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/utils/scim) it says the newer
<Tomcat_> gilles: What release do you have? warty I guess?
<gilles> yes
<Tomcat_> gilles: Because the website you gave is for hoary, the next release.
<Tomcat_> [ Distribution: hoary ]  [ Section: utils ] 
<gilles> okay, then i don't want to use warty anymore...
<gilles> is it taking big risks to install hoary ?
<gilles> or does it also just works like warty ?
<gilles> i mean "just works"
<Tomcat_> gilles: warty is still in development... you are taking a huge risk already installing it.
<Tomcat_> gilles: Eh.. make that hoary.
<selinium_> gilles: I have just switch from warty to hoary and have found no problems. (my two penneth worth)
<Tomcat_> gilles: Packages might break, applications might crash, the system might not work. It might also work well, but nobody can guarantee that.
<fgx> selinium_, laptop or desktop?
<Tomcat_> gilles: If you only need scim sometimes, you might want to try the hoary LiveCD.
<selinium_> fgx: desktop. an old athlon 900 based machine
<gilles> Tomcat_: i don't want to use LiveCD... actually, i'm just fed up of debian "testing"
<fgx> selinium_, do you have new features? which one?
<Tomcat_> gilles: You can see if there's a hoary backport to warty of scim. Or you can compile it yourself.
<selinium_> fgx: I am fairly new to linux. About 2 weeks now. If you tell me how to get info i will look
<fgx> selinium_, all hardware has been detected at install?
<gilles> Tomcat_: i'm not gonna compile anything... if you tell me that hoary is stable enough, then i'll reinstall ubuntu with hoary
<Tomcat_> gilles: Hoary is *not* stable enough. The question is if you absolutely need the new version of scim, and how you can get it in warty.
<selinium_> fgx: yep including old tv card which i am trying to install drivers for. Only i dont know the file structure weell enough!
<selinium_> fgx: the only thing i needed to do was install Nvidia drivers
<selinium_> Does anyone know how this translates on Ubuntu?  'make KDIR=/path/to/kernel/source/tree'
<gilles> Tomcat_: does it take a lot of time for packages to go from hoary to warty ? All packages look quite old in warty, like fontforge : june 2004 for warty, and december 2004 for hoary
<Tomcat_> gilles: warty only gets security updates, no new packages. Except backports, but those are unofficial.
<gilles> Tomcat_: if hoary is equivalent to testing, i'd prefer to use hoary than warty
<Tomcat_> gilles: 2nd half of 2004 is *not* old. :)
<KING^^^> hello all , please help me someone , my music runs too fast , in XMMS in XINE in everything , how can i fix it ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: hoary is equivalent to unstable, not testing. warty is testing.
<gilles> Tomecat_: so when packages are renewed in warty ?
* KING^^^ is zback ...
<gilles> Tomecat_: only every 6 months ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: Again... warty packages are *not* renewed... they only get security updates.
<AlfaWolph> if i install warty now will it be easy to upgrade to hoary
<gilles> Tomcat_: and will never be renewed ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: Exactly. The usual thing you'd do is to switch to hoary in April, when it's final. Then you get new packages.
<welly> alfawolph, yes.. dead easy
<AlfaWolph> then i'll just wait :)
<welly> :)
<gilles> Tomcat_: okay, then for me, warty is equivalent to a stable (but with newer packages), and hoary to testing then
<welly> i'm trying out hoary under vmware at the moment.. i've got a warty install at home which i'm going to keep until hoary is released properly
<KING^^^> nobody can helo me ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: testing is stable and will usually not break though... while hoary can break any time.
<gilles> Tomcat_: also, i prefer to install hoary, it will just be a little bit unsable until april, then it will be, isn't it ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: Sure, you can install it... just be sure that it *might* break.
<gilles> Tomcat_: after april, it won't break ?
<AlfaWolph> hehehe
<AlfaWolph> ah such is life
<welly> i would you could say it'll "never" break.. but it'll be stable
<Tomcat_> gilles: It shouldn't. :)
<AlfaWolph> there's never any guarantees :)
<Tomcat_> gilles: See: Hoary is in development now. That means the developers are changing packages any day, and that's what can make it break. After April, hoary won't be changed except for security updates, like warty now.
<gilles> Tomcat_: okay, i begin to understand, so every 6 months, ubuntu users can switch to newer stable ubuntu, isn't it ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: Yes, exactly.
<Tomcat_> gilles: So my suggestion is: Stick to the packages you get with the current release. :] 
<jesus\> how can I run a .jar file with ubuntu? Do I have to install a JRE?
<gilles> Tomcat_: and how do they swith ? just by changing the addresses in repository ?
<Tomcat_> jesus\: You do.
<Tomcat_> gilles: Changing the repository data, then running apt-get dist-upgrade.
<welly> can anyone recommend a good IRC client for linux?
<shock> xchat
<welly> i'm using chatzilla under mozilla, which is alright i suppose
<welly> oh ok!
<fgx> welly, x-chat
<shock> its probably the best
<welly> as in x-chat which comes with ubuntu? :)
<fgx> welly, sure
<shock> if you are a total nerd and want somethign more fun try irssi and customize it to lessen the pain
<shock> :P
<selinium_> welly: I use chatzilla aswell, didnt get on well with x-chat
<gilles> Tomcat_: to says it more easily, you mean, to change all "warty" in "Distribution" in th repositories of Synaptics, then to click on "renew the list of package", and then click on "update", right ?
<shock> I've been using xchat for like 3 years now
<welly> chatzilla seems ok
<shock> and its kewl
<shock> reall
<shock> y
<Tomcat_> gilles: Yeah, update sources then upgrade with smart upgrade.
<selinium_> can anyone translate this into  ubuntu? /path/to/kernel/source/tree
<gilles> okay
<shock> /usr/src/linux
<gilles> Tomcat_: but i guess this won't upgrade my kernel automatically, isn't it ?
<jesus\> Tomcat_:  any idea what package I need to run .jar files? I can't find any packages with "jre", and "java" returns a lot but no JRE
<selinium_> I had a look in usr/src/ and there isnt a linux just an rpm is that right?
<gilles> Tomcat_: i mean, if there is for example a kernel 2.6.12, i still have to install it manually, right?
<selinium_> shock: I had a look in usr/src/ and there isnt a linux just an rpm is that right?
<shock> an rpm O_o
<shock> what are you trying to install?
<Tomcat_> jesus\: I heard you need to install java-package... but I don't know much more, I did a manual install for Java.
<Tomcat_> gilles: Indeed.
<welly> back in a s ec
<shock> if you need the kernel sources
<shock> apt-cache search kernel-source
<gilles> Tomcat_: okay, thanks for your explanations
<shock> and apt-get install kernel-source..... whatever u need
<selinium_> shock: if you use nautilus to look at /usr/src what do you see?
<Welly> cool.. this xchat looks alright
<shock> plenty of things
<shock> compiled alot
<eya> anyone?
<eya> awake?
<shock> including a /usr/src/linux-2.6.9
<shock> and a symlink "linux" pointing there
<shock> eya - plenty of people awake here :P
<selinium_> shock: I am using hoary, what are you using?
<eya> i have a cnet router. i want to ubuntu to connect to it
<shock> hoary running on 2.6.9-sleep7 kernel
<shock> powerpc
<eya> i cant make it work
<pvh> Why can't I run X11 programs through SSH?
<jesus\> pvh: do you have X11 forwarding turned on in your sshd config?
<shock1> hm
<jesus\> "X11Forwarding yes"
<shock1> interesting - this chatzilla thing could be usefull if I ever should destroy my xchat
<shock1> that never happened to me before, though :P
<Myrtti> <3 irssi
<shock1> yeah - that what i use for backup
<shock1> :)
<selinium_> shock1: How can i search for the linux folder?
<shock1> search?
<shock1> once you downloaded the kernel sources
<shock1> they will be placed as a tarball in /usr/src/
<selinium_> shock1: If the linux folder is not at /usr/src ? I cant find it there!:)
<shock1> there you can extract ehem doin tar xvjf kernel-source....
<RainMoods> hi there
<RainMoods> when updating, I get this error:
<RainMoods> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl2_7.12.0.is.7.11.2-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/curl/curl-ca-bundle.crt', which is also in package libcurl3
<RainMoods> what should I do?
<shock1> then u should just do "ln -s /usr/src/kernel-source... /usr/src/linux"
<shock1> and voila - theres the linux folder
<shock> ok - back  @ xchat
<shock> :)
<RainMoods> hi Stoffbox-Steve - how's the compiling of your kernel going?
<jesus\> what JRE should I install? I can't run .jar packages
<StoffBox-Steve> RainMoods, my kernel work :D
<RainMoods> coolness :)
<StoffBox-Steve> but i i think i kill my system with Nvidia Drivers
<RainMoods> well, my ubuntu is dying on me
<RainMoods> falling apart
<Erni> Anyone has the problem mounting the cdrom and the cdrecorder??
<Erni> I can't ount them
<Erni> mount
<Tomcat_> Now that so many people are active again: Can you tell me why the Ubuntu Kernel contains the Intel Centrino WLAN firmware, but can be called "Free Software"? :>
<StoffBox-Steve> not testet the CD jet *GG* dont need it, only for reinstall linux
<Erni> the error says special device hdd does not exist
<selinium_> shock: I now have symbolic route to linux in my /usr/src !
<selinium_> shock: tell a lie, it says the link is broken :(
<RainMoods> should I try to force update?
<StoffBox-Steve> to hoary RainMoods?
<RainMoods> Stoffbox: I am already on hoary
<StoffBox-Steve> guys i get this nice error! *lol* someone an idea ?, i know its the Xserver -- Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<StoffBox-Steve>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<RainMoods> when updating, I get this error:
<RainMoods> <RainMoods> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libcurl2_7.12.0.is.7.11.2-1ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/curl/curl-ca-bundle.crt', which is also in package libcurl3
<RainMoods> <RainMoods> what should I do?
<RainMoods> (should I try force update)
<dud>   try 'apt-get -f install'
<shock> <selinium_> <-- check it and fix it
<shock> :9
<Xappe> hmm, i've got two nics in my box...one connected to the internet and one that WILL be connected from time to time by my ibook. How do I make this one (eth1) always active so that shorewall will start even if I don't have the ibook connected?
<gilles> Tomcat_: i'm installing hoary to have the softwares i need, then i won't update it before april, so that i'll always have a stable hoary
<Tomcat_> gilles: That might pose a security risk though... because the packages in hoary are not known to be secure.
<gilles> Tomcat_: it's okay, i install it on a friend's computer, not on mine, thus we can test ubuntu with the softwares we need, if from April, this ubuntu is stable enough, then we will install hoary on all our computers
<Tomcat_> gilles: Whatever you want. :)
<gilles> don't make me doubt that much, please
<quitte_> what is the glibc version in ubuntu?
<jbailey> quitte_: You mean relative to upstream?
<jbailey> quitte_: Or the .deb version?
<quitte_> both were maybe the most useful answers.
<quitte_> is it maybe just the same as in debian?
<da_bon_bon> anyone know how i can increase the speed of my cable connection by software means ?
<RainMoods> dud: unfortunately, that did not help... I still get the same error
<RainMoods> my mouse is moving very fast, I do not have a background image, all icons under 'applications' are gone
<quitte_> jbailey: ?
<RainMoods> I cannot print
<da_bon_bon> anyone know how i can increase the speed of my cable connection by software means ?
<Tomcat_> gilles: I'm sorry... I just want to show you the consequences of the actions. If you absolutely need the new scim version and want to use hoary, then my suggestion is you install it and update it always.
<quitte_> compression - if your provider supports it
<RainMoods> and the day just started :o(
<jbailey> quitte_: Sorry, hadn't noticed the reply (best to include my name in it so that I see the nick highlight)
<jbailey> quitte_: glibc (2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu8)
<jbailey> quitte_: So it's a snapshot of Debian's from beginning of January (around UVF).  The Debian package is a CVS snapshot from September 2003.
<da_bon_bon> quitte_: how do i enable compression ?
<quitte_> ask your isp
<universal> How can i change my splashcreen in ubuntu?
<quitte_> jbailey: glibc is driving me crazy. i'm trying to get it working on sh3. if at least equivs was working - but for some reason it isn't. and i'd prefer having a deb anyways.
<shock> its in gconf-editor
<shock> just search for splash
<da_bon_bon> universal: gnome-look.org
<universal> da_bon_bon, ok
<Xappe> so no one knows how to bring up eth1 always so that shorewall won't be confused?
<universal> da_bon_bon, u know something about point2play?
<jbailey> quitte_: sh3 like super hitachi?
<da_bon_bon> universal: yes, but i have never used it
<quitte_> jbailey: yes
<da_bon_bon> universal: GUI to cedega right ?
<universal> da_bon_bon, jeps
<jbailey> quitte_: Dude, you really want a glibc cvs snapshot.
<jbailey> quitte_: Around 2003 sh3 was rotting pretty badly, although it's up to date now.
<da_bon_bon> universal: so, what about it ?
<quitte_> jbailey: mhm. thanks. i will try.
<universal> da_bon_bon, it's just-... I cant get it to work optimal
<quitte_> jbailey: I'm glad i asked. didn't know that.
<universal> da_bon_bon, there are so many options that could causo the problem
<jbailey> quitte_: There'll be new updates when the Hoary+1 process starts, and also when Etch starts.  You may find it less work to help those processes along than to update glibc on your own.  Depends how insane^Wbrave you feel. =)
<da_bon_bon> universal: ah, well, are point2play debs available ?
<universal> da_bon_bon,  yes, my games does work, but it has something to do with the Graphiccard
<universal> da_bon_bon, its, lagging in Steam, Generals, and so....
<da_bon_bon> universal: which card ?
<quitte_> jbailey: i already joined the debian libc mailinglist. but i guess i'd better get a libc to fully compile in my crosscompilation environment before bugging them - so they can't tell me its my environments fault
<universal> da_bon_bon, Geforce 6800 GT
<jbailey> quitte_: Are you trying to revive the Debian SH port?
<erni> someone has the problem mounting the cdrom or cdrecorder
<erni> I can't mount them
<erni> buntu does not recognize them
<quitte_> jbailey: yes - together with 1-2 others and a handful of users. www.jlime.com
<erni> van anyone help?
<erni> can
<quitte_> jbailey: well the debian part is me only at the moment
<ICU> hmm since some days my ubuntu is slow like hell...
<jbailey> quitte_: Are you the one who worked on it before, or are you just picking it up again?
<universal> da_maybe it's just point2play which is not emulating good enough, in oposition to games on Windows
<jbailey> quitte_: I tried looking through the list once and it was nothing but spam.
<quitte_> jbailey: just picking it up. I basically have no idea what i'm doing ;)
<ICU> well the x windows/scrolling is really slow and ... sluggish
<da_bon_bon> universal: u run p2p under /ubuntu/ ?
<universal> da_bon_bon, yes
<quitte_> jbailey: if only it wasn't so hard to get the essentials to a current state. circular dependencies in the sources everywhere you look
<quitte_> jbailey: and the one who worked on it before - no idea who that is. his name seems to be server host when you translate it :P
<RainMoods> OK I rebooted to another kernel version
<RainMoods> and now I can print, I see all icons, I have a windows background, and mouse is not moving so fast anymore
<RainMoods> so: hooray for this kernel version
<da_bon_bon> universal: where did u get the deb from ?
<universal> transgaming, i spend money on it
<Welly> hello again
<da_bon_bon> universal: oh well, i use bittorrent :D
<universal> da_bon_bon, ok, but are u gaming Steam?
<da_bon_bon> universal: no, i play counterstrike non-steam - the pirated version
<universal> da_bon_bon, ok, and its no laggy? fps 50?
<universal> da_bon_bon, or so
<da_bon_bon> fps > 70
<universal> da_bon_bon, where are u from?
<da_bon_bon> india
<universal> da_bon_bon, ok, my fps is rarely about 40 fps
<fsc> something is just fubar with this big X/gnome update on Hoary. the redraw/refresh is horrible
<universal> da_bon_bon, anyways, when downloading the splashscreen im only getting a png. file
<da_bon_bon> universal: point me the link
<universal> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19447
<pignu> Does the Ubuntu's livecd all have X?.. looking for a light ppc livecd
<jesus\> idd fsc I was thinking the same
<da_bon_bon> underlord: wait a sec
<fsc> jesuel, i'm telling you. something is fubar. and i don't know if it's metacity, xorg 6.8.2 or what
<jesus\> I thought i messed up my xorg.conf, but I didn't
<fsc> jesuel, no, it happened right after the big X/Gnome update
<jesus\> When I scroll my webpage in firefox it feels like a P2 300, and it's a P4 1.8
<fsc> jesper, yep. yep
<fsc> jesper, uhhmm.where's daniels?
<jesus\>  que?
<da_bon_bon> universal: might help http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<fsc> jesus\, damn nick complete
<fsc> jesuel, I think daniels maintains X stuff
<Boinz> hi, can anyone help me with codec support.. and driver support, i am new and want to learn how to install.
<da_bon_bon> Boinz: codecs is easy - apt-get install w32codecs
<Echylo> hello
<Echylo> I installed ubuntu through custom expert
<Echylo> I changed sources.list to add universe & updated
<Echylo> but It won't allow me to install irssi
<Echylo> now I use bitchx
<parax> anybody has/had problems with acpi sleep mode?
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me where does ubuntu save the .xinitrc file?
<Boinz> it says package not found
<da_bon_bon> Boinz: have u added marillat to apt repos ?
<Boinz> i dont know what that is
<fsc> jesus\, say you have firefox and xchat overlapping one or the other, then you click on the one underneath and watch the redraw. something is just completely fubar
<jesus\> idd
<SiRrUs> good mornming guys
<jesus\> or just grab any window and drag it around violently
<jesus\> dude
<jesus\> the screen is everywhere
<jesus\> at the same time
<da_bon_bon> whats the wiki page that describes adding more repos ?
<jesus\> even when I just change channels in xchat... omg
<Vilijo> ey dudes, anyone using vmware? question: VMWare tools installed some drivers for mouse,graphics and so on. Should I install to my winxp quest OS my real graphics card drivers for windows ?
<gilles> since i have updated from warty to hoary, the screen resolution has a little problem, it does like if my screen wasn't a large screen, what can i do ?
<echylo> how come I can't install irssi, it says I have installation candidate but gives error, I have universe enabled
<dud> Vilijo, no, use vmware tools drivers
<gilles> since i have updated from warty to hoary, the screen resolution has a little problem, it does like if my screen wasn't a large screen, what can i do ?
<Vilijo> dud, hmm... why not install real drivers?
<Vilijo> in qemu, you create an .img file that is your virtual harddrive for qemu
<Vilijo> which is part of your hosts harddrive
<evarlast> Vilijo: because that is not how VMware works.  Go ahead and see what happens if you install non-vmware drivers in your guest os.  But you will not be happy.
<Vilijo> oops
<parax> my problem with acpi: echo standby > /sys/power/state seems to start sleep mode on the laptop, but then suddenly, it aborts; I don't know where to see for sleep problems messages
<Vilijo> wrong channel :)
<echylo> I have installed ubuntu warty custom expert, and I have problems with apt-get can someone help me please?
<Vilijo> evarlast ok
<pyrx> just installed ubuntu, havent been using gnome since 1.4, how do I get icons on my desktop?
<echylo> drag them?
<echylo> right click
<echylo> and create launcher
<gilles> hoary works with xorg ?
<parax> gilles, yes
<Xappe> gilles, hoary has xorg by default
<gilles> by default ? even if i have updated it via synaptics ?
<Vilijo> I see evarlast. I thought pc emulator acts like a real PC in all ways. So I guess I should skip all the hardware driver installation, but everything else is fine?
<gilles> i mean from warty to hoary ?
<Xappe> should be
<Bandit> gilles i had to update mine
<Xappe> but if it has held xorg back, install xserver-xorg
<Vilijo> evarlast how about directx drivers and such ?
<gilles> How to know that i'm using xorg and not xfree ?
<evarlast> Vilijo: you shouldn't need anything except the vmware tools.
<maLKoc> dpkg -i *.deb
<Vilijo> oh, well I am going to try install a game that reqs directx
<maLKoc> it's true,isn't it.
<maLKoc> ?
<evarlast> gilles: run xdpyinfo | less and see what the vendor string says :)
<gilles> okay
<gilles> is there a software to configure xorg ?
<da_bon_bon> gilles: xorgxonf
<da_bon_bon> dpkg-reconfigre xorg
<daniels> XORG_FORCE_PROBE=no sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<da_bon_bon> dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<daniels> xorgconfig (or xorgconf) will almost certainly not do what you want
<fsc> daniels, there seems to be refresh/redraw issues with the latest Xorg/Gnome update
<daniels> fsc: i haven't really noticed here
<fsc> daniels, jesuel noticed too
<fsc> jesuel, what kind of card do you have?
<NanUra> hello
<NanUra> i cant seem to mount my usb device, i think because hotplug is showing error at the boot scripts screen can somebody help?
* SiRrUs SiRrUs has the same refresh problem as well
<sic|>  wow, it seems like everytime I glance in channel someone has trouble with a USB device
<NanUra> so can you help
<jesus\> I remember when I ran fluxbox or XFCE that when i moved to the right of my desktop my second desktop appeared, can gnome do that?
<sic|> no sorry, haven't run into that problem yet
<sic|> just sends up a red flag that so many people are having trouble
<jesus\> fsc:  I have a radeon 8500 and I use fglrx as driver
<NanUra> no i dont think gnome can
<NanUra> sic|	where do i report this!?
<fsc> jesuel, yep. i've got a 9600 with the fglrx driver....hmm, i wonder if it's an ati issue with xorg 6.8.2
<NanUra> or find help?
<sic|> hmmm
<fsc> shit.  ati sucks, but i'm on a laptop so can't change it out
<jesus\> fsc:  my 3D benchmarks are good, 2000 points with glxgears on a P4 1.8 with radeon 8500
<daniels> apparently fglrx does interesting things with the new xorg
<fsc> jesuel, yeah, glxgears is fine here too
<daniels> i have a radeon x850 xt pe and it seems to work fine for me
<jesus\> daniels:  should we report that somewhere?
<jesus\> because this sucks :|
<sic|> NanUra: this is probably a good place to start http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<daniels> jesus\: nah, it's ok, i already have it on my todo list to look at
<jesus\> daniels:  splendid, just yell if I can help
<fsc> yeah, i'll help out too
<fsc> because this is very annoying
<daniels> jesus\, fsc: will do, thanks
* daniels -> bed
<sic|> ha, its official, ubuntu has the full support of the son of god...praise jesus!
<jesus\> :D
<sic|> hehe
<sic|> sorry...couldn't resist
<sic|> its presumptive anyway...you could be 'hey-soos'
<morgs> Anybody have this problem: no sound in flash playing in firefox? (hoary)
<morgs> I mean, solution to this problem...
<morgs> :-)
<sic|> morgs: does your sound work at all?
<morgs> yes, just upgraded to polypaudio and that works
<jesus\> sic|:  no, i'm jesus, not hey-soos :p
<NeoCicak> when would the stable hoary get released?
<morgs> NeoCicak: 6 April I think
<NeoCicak> oh ok...
<sic|> morgs: and you installed the flash plugin without error?
<morgs> sic|: It worked until probably about a month ago
<morgs> I think
<morgs> I could try reinstall the plugin...
<sic|> morgs: That is too strange...I would reinstall the plugin
<stefan_hb> I'm looking for a good app to do gnutella filesharing, does someon have a tip?
<sic|> morgs: right on
<morgs> OK, I'll try that and get back soon...
<Quest-Master> stefan_hb: sudo apt-cache search gnutella
<stefan_hb> Quest-Master: gtk-gnutella is there, that's ok
<stefan_hb> Quest-Master: thx
<NeoCicak> what does hoary mean?
<Sav> Anyone know the charterencoding for the char M (with an underline), often appers when ediiting in windows and send the document to linux.
<NeoCicak> M with underline or ^M ??
<Sav> underline
<NeoCicak> hmmm
<NeoCicak> no idea
<NeoCicak> normal text file, or word file?
<lupusBE> http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/817-1985/6mhm8o5n0?q=smf&a=view init replacement looks interesting
<Sav> normal textfile
<NeoCicak> have you tried dos2unix ?
<StoffBox-Steve> Sav, you me ? ?
<stefan_hb> Question: In mandrake I just had to press "s" to go up one directory level, is it ok to get the same functionality by defining an "alias s="cd .."" ?
<Zindar> neocicak: is it at the end of the line?
<NeoCicak> Zindar: what did you mean?
<Zindar> uhh.. that's ugly.. why do mandrake do that?
<NeoCicak> Zindar: are you replying to me about dos2unix?
<Zindar> neo: sorry.. was to "sav"
<Zindar> :)
<NeoCicak> its ok
<jon1012> hi everybody :)
<Sav> Zindar, yes its in he end of each line
<morgs> sic|: I've tried flashplayer-mozilla, flashplayer-nonfree and libflash-mozplugin. No sound with any of them...
<rubenv> hmmm, as ubuntu wants to be a bleeding edge development platform, is there any (MOTU) work being done on PHP5?
<rubenv> not having any PHP5 packages kinda slows me down
<rubenv> I'd be glad to help out if needed
<NeoCicak> what's "Xen" and "Mataro" ?
<rubenv> NeoCicak: Xen is virtualisation, Mataro is a place in spain where there was a ubuntu conference
<Boinz> hi, i have small problem, i installed mp3 support... but Rhythmbox still wont play mp3
<NeoCicak> oh....
<NeoCicak> what's "virtualisation" then?
<rubenv> NeoCicak: running multiple OSes at once
<NeoCicak> at once as in running vmware or??
<sic|> anyone tried to install the nvidia driver without using apt-get?  When I am at work I can't use apt-get because of the proxy.  When I try it tells me I have X server running...even at runlevel 3
<rubenv> NeoCicak: yeah, but at system level more
<NeoCicak> oh ok
<Vilijo> any clue if I could run virtual pool 3 on vmware? it gives me runtime
<Vilijo>                    error , microsoft visual c++ :(  vp3 requires direct draw at least and
<Vilijo> that is supported in vmware... wonder if I can fix this runtime error
<StoffBox-Steve> sic|, telinit 3 > /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rubenv> StoffBox-Steve: that's a nice way to fuck things
<sic|> morgs: that is a weird one...ikt should just work
<sic|> StoffBox-Steve: Thanks man
<NeoCicak> what's "Rosetta" ?
<jordi_> Canonical's translation tool
<jordi_> launchpad.ubuntu.com
<NeoCicak> translation tool?
<Boinz> hi, i have small problem, i installed mp3 support... but Rhythmbox still wont play mp3
<scizzo> Boinz: what did you install?
<scizzo> Boinz: what does rhythmbox tell you when you try to play a mp3?
* P3L|C4N0 saludos
<BockBilbo> hey
<BockBilbo> Im trying to make  a program load everytime i start my x session with windomaker, but dont know which way i should follow..... a friend has told me to look for the .xinitrc file in my home directory but im missing that file. Im using ubuntu hoary. Anyone has an idea of how to do it?
<scizzo> BockBilbo: using gdm?
<BockBilbo> scizzo, well i use gdm but it automaticallly opens my user acount in window maker
<NeoCicak> BockBilbo: the file should be in /etc/X11/xinit
<NeoCicak> BockBilbo: have a read through it... i think you have to copy it to your ~, rename as .xinitrc or something like that...
<kbrooks> Question
<kbrooks> wtf? python?
<BockBilbo> thanks
<NeoCicak> not a problem
<Joe2> kbrooks, python = a programming language
<kbrooks> Joe2, I KNOW! but i saw update-manager is written in python
<jdub> kbrooks: all of our cool stuff is written in python.
<kbrooks> why?
* sic| senses distaste for python
<Th3> hi
<Th3> ..........
<Th3> hi
<Dr_Ace_Work> yo
<Th3> where u from
<Th3> ?
<Th3> spanish?
<Dr_Ace_Work> the moon
<Th3> ...maybe
<sic|> I used to live on the moon....Walmart put up a store there so I moved to Jupiter
<delltony> can someone help me please i setup fglrxconfig with the new ati driver last night and the frame rate seemed to be fine but i check now and glxgears reports a frame rate of 65 which totally blows any idea how to fix this?
<plagerism> anyone know where the tool png2yuv originates from??
<membreya-aWay> ello tritium :)
* Xappe sighs
<membreya> oh...ello Xappe :)
<delltony> question isn't 60 fps on ati radeon 9700 slow as crap?
<tritium> membreya, hello
<tritium> Xappe, what's up?
<membreya> plagerism: what do you mean WHERE it originates from ?
<membreya> someone's head?
<pignu> Is there a easy way to create ppc livecd?
<plagerism> membreye, what project
<tritium> delltony, quite
<plagerism> membreya, what project
<gilles> comment rgler la rsolution d'cran sous hoary ?
<gilles> pour un cran large
<gilles> ma rsolution est toute tire
<delltony> thats what i thought
<delltony> i can't figure out what is wrong i have the latest ati driver installed
<delltony> i assume i have fglrxconfig configured wrong
<delltony> some help would really be appreciated
<fsc> delltony, sounds like your xorg.conf file isn't setup correctly
<delltony> understood
* tritium pokes Xappe 
<delltony> but i don't have enough knowlege yet to figure out how to set it up right :(
<fsc> delltony, paste your xorg.conf file somewhere and i'll take a look
<delltony> ok thank you
<tritium> gilles, try #ubuntu-fr
<jon1012> gilles > cherche dans les parametres sytemes
<jon1012> gilles > t'a un truc special pour ca
<delltony> fsc, http://rafb.net/paste/results/UJ9XUJ36.html
<jon1012> gilles > ou dans "preferences" > "resolution de l'ecran"
<membreya> gilles: mjpeg uses png2yuv
<membreya> oops
<membreya> plagerism: :)
<plagerism> membreya, just found it on the merliat repository, thanks membreya
<membreya> :)
<plagerism> for some reason the hoary mjpegtools doesnt have png2yuv
<plagerism> So I had to downgrade
<membreya> I tend to grab things like that from my marillat site :)
<membreya> mainly cos it has amd64 builds :)
<delltony> fsc, feel free to pm me if need and thanks
<fsc> delltony, maybe X is using the vga device instead of the ati. try commenting out the vga device stuff
<membreya> what...only 10mb of downloads today? hoary is backing off :P
<delltony> just comment out driver "vga"?
<thenuke> I cant find gdesklets configs anywhere! and it does not start anymore because of broken desklets
<membreya> delltony: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what it's using?
<thenuke> "gDesklets uses the following files and directories for storing data. ..~/.gdesklets/Displays/ Contains desklets installed by the user.."  and there is nothing like that on my PC :)
<delltony> no i haven't
<delltony> will do that now
<fsc> delltony, hmm. i don't have a vga section and the Screen section looks like it identifies the ATi adapator, so i'm not sure
<delltony> wellare you using the driver from ati
<delltony> or the one supplied?
<delltony> the one supplied is outdated
<membreya> hmmm wonder if I should try and setup a caching proxy server :\
<delltony> membreya, how do i know looking at that log now but not sure what i'm suppose to be looing for
<jesus\> is a pentium 4 i686? or i586
<CarlK> jesus\ - p=5, so p2 = 5+1
<CarlK> so 686
<membreya> delltony: go to the section just below Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<membreya> around that area it tells you the module loaded and video card details used
<delltony> like setting vga for screen 0?
<jesus\> uname -a tells me I have the -386 kernel, while i should have the -686, how can I upgrade? In synaptic i tried to install "kernel-image-2.6-686" but it has unresolved deps
<delltony> can i paste the file so yu can help me look ?
<membreya> im not great at it delltony i havent even tweaked my x..just got it running "good enough"
<delltony> :( ok
<floater> Where can I add nodes to my xfconfig or such? I need to add 16-bit node to that config
<delltony> http://rafb.net/paste/results/8eMDgJ57.html thats what i have in the log though :(
<floater> or what's the config file called for those color modes in linux?
<delltony> fsc,  you said comment out vga?
<membreya> well it's loading the ATI driver
<membreya> i know with nvidia disabling DRI helped
<membreya> but not sure with ati
<StoffBox-Steve> hmm can someone tell me by i use 1200x1024 ? i change the lines in the xorg config but can choose them :S
<delltony> anyone wnna walk me thru thhis fglxconfig haha :)
<jesus\> StoffBox-Steve:  1280*1024?
<jesus\> delltony:  just install every package with "fglrx" (not dev) and set the driver to "fglrx"
<StoffBox-Steve> , jesus\ ok this way :D how to i add new mods to the xorgconfig and use them :D
<StoffBox-Steve> modes
* tritium shoots dia
<delltony> yeah but thats NOT the ati drivers from ati i had those to start with and the frame rate was extra slow
<jesus\> StoffBox-Steve:  just write them inthere?
<dr_willis> Hmm. ive used a xmodeline generator web site in the past. you enter the #'s you want. and it makes the rght mode line you just cut/paste
<jesus\> I'll past my entries
<delltony> i had this working with highframe rate last night but rebooted and now its to the she ats
<evarlast> CarlK: so if p=5, so p2 = 5+1, then p3=5+2 and p4=5+3, so p3 is 786, and p4 is 886, but this is not true.
<gilles> I've add the resolution 1280x800 in 24 Depth in xorg.conf, it works in the log screen, but not once a user has logged, why?
<StoffBox-Steve> i have, but can use them there not show up :(, at what config i can change my Desktop mode ?
<dr_willis> its possible the modes are invalid or some other typo
<Tomcat_> gilles: I *think* the users can choose their own res somewhere...
<dr_willis> but that dont make sence either.
<dr_willis> Tomcat_,  oh yea.. i rember that somewhere.:P
<membreya>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log will show any errors with the res
<dr_willis> Perferances/Screen REsolution
<jesus\> StoffBox-Steve:  something like this: http://pastebin.arslinux.com/1352
<GarySaved> If I go to do something that needs extra rights, I enter the password, and all is well.  If I try to get su rights in a terminal, it gives me an authentication error.
<zenrox> GarySaved,  use sudo
<Tomcat_> GarySaved: Use sudo bash to get a root shell
<zenrox> sudo then enter your user pass
<jesus\> StoffBox-Steve:  if you use xorg write it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you use xfree you should write it in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or something
<Tomcat_> GarySaved: There's a difference between using root and being a sudo user... the former requires a root password, which is usually not set in Ubuntu.
<StoffBox-Steve> i try it jesus\ , but one more i upgrade to hoary , when i what to restart the X ( ctrl + alt + backspace ) it dosnt restart  :S
<StoffBox-Steve> useing xorg
<GarySaved> I am trying to use apt-get to get a program not listed in ubuntu's packages.
<membreya> GarySaved: then it wont work:)
<Brunellus> billions of blue blistering barnacles!
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper won't build!
<GarySaved> I have always used FireStarter in debian.  It is not listed now.
<membreya> "Linux - What would you like to break today?"
<GarySaved> (The firewall)
<membreya> GarySaved: tis too there :)
<bob2> it's probably in universe
<membreya> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<membreya> you may need to edit your repos :)
<bob2> but it doesn't matter anyway, since there's no need for a firewall to begin with
<Brunellus> I'm at wits' end
<TheJabbit> hi people... I have a little question, is there any way to know which program have a given file opened?
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper won't 'build.  I don't understand what's wrong.
<membreya> god I love changing my mirror..rather than 100kB/s, I'm getting 500 - 700 :D
<Xappe> I tried out firestarter yesterday, and it was a horrorshow, didn't allow me to do anything so I uninstalled and went for shorewall
<Xappe> much better
<Welly> brunellus, whats the error?
<mjr> TheJabbit, fuser or lsof
<Brunellus> "invalid module type" when I modprobe it
<TheJabbit> mjr, THANX!
<Brunellus> I can't build it any which way.  building it via the .debs gives me the error
<Brunellus> building myself from the tarball--same.
<GarySaved> I see in the repositories, the ubuntu - universe is not used by default.  Should I check it?
<Welly> oh ok.. hmm.. thats bizarre.. worked first time for me
<Brunellus> Welly:  it is bizarre, because it worked *first* time for me, too
<Brunellus> but then, I apt upgrade-dist'd
<Brunellus> so it broke
<Brunellus> fine.  spent all night trying to find out what was causing it to go
<IronRoses> hi
<IronRoses> got ubuntu 2 installed
<IronRoses> hoary
<IronRoses> 5.
<IronRoses> 5.04
<Brunellus> decided that I had broken things.  so I reformatted the partition ubuntu lived on
<Brunellus> and reinstalled
<IronRoses> hmmm
<GarySaved> Should I check 'ubuntu - universe' ?
<Brunellus> that should have fixed it.  tried to build from debs
<IronRoses> this time they've done it properly
<Brunellus> same error
<IronRoses> i did'nt like the first release
<Brunellus> tried to build from source tarball
<Brunellus> same error
<Brunellus> no hardware has changed
<IronRoses> I like this version a lot
<Brunellus> I've eliminated everything I can think of.
<Brunellus> any ideas?
<StoffBox-Steve> have it :D move the xorg.conf to xorg.custom and that reconfigure Xorg new :) know it look fine :D
<IronRoses> installing kde
<Brunellus> any ideas, anyone at all?
* Brunellus sighs.
<GarySaved> In the repositories, I have 'warty', with 'main restricted'.  Should I have more than this?
<DXT> u can have also universe and multiverse :)
<StoffBox-Steve> universe multiverse  can be nice to GarySaved
<GarySaved> StoffBox-Steve, What is the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<jdub> universe is free software
<jdub> multiverse is... not.
<Lathiat> jdub: im coming to LCA :)
<jdub> cool
<jdub> got RDP?
<GarySaved> With just the defaults, firestarter is not in the list.  I'll add universe to the list first.
<Lathiat> GarySaved: firestarter is in universe
<StoffBox-Steve> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories GarySaved
<StoffBox-Steve> and you have to update > apt-get update
<Zindar> jdub: funny thing btw.. looks like I might be in Sydney when hoary is released.... I might make this a tradition.. :)
<Brunellus> success!
<jdub> Zindar: rocking :)
<Brunellus> ndiswrapper up and running, huzzah.
<Brunellus> rebuilt it from the source tarball (same way I did the first time, when it worked)
<Brunellus> had to do it twice (weird)
<Brunellus> but now it's up.  and so to connect from nosferatu
<GarySaved> O.K.  firestarter is there now.  Do I add multiverse to the same line as universe?
<stisoas> i got a firefox plugins problem under windows XP
<Lathiat> GarySaved: just tack it on the end
<stisoas> who could help me
<sigglet> stisoas: lol
<Lathiat> stisoas: Wrong channel
<sigglet> #windows
<stisoas> i know  that
<Twiggy> Anybody know when hoary will have dbus 0.23.1?
<sigglet> Twiggy: ask the package manager
<sigglet> maintainer
<Twiggy> sigglet: Where would I find one
<sigglet> in the man page most likely
<sigglet> e-mail address
<sigglet> http://www.mail-archive.com/dashboard-hackers@gnome.org/msg00048.html
<GarySaved> Should I switch from warty to hoary ?
<chrismurf> Twiggy, re: 0.23.1
<chrismurf> I don't know when it will be available, but you can get around the dependency.
<AngryClip> is there a menu editor type thingy for the gnome?
<chrismurf> If you are trying to build Beagle
<Twiggy> chrismurf: Aye, I read on the wiki to just edit configure.in
<chrismurf> k
<Twiggy> Did you have a more graceful solution?
<sigglet> Twiggy: you see the page I just pasted?
<chrismurf> no - mine was less graceful actually ;-)
<sigglet> http://www.mail-archive.com/dashboard-hackers@gnome.org/msg00048.html
<GarySaved> I guess a more appropriate question would be are there any reasons not to switch from warty to hoary ?
<apal> Hi there, could someone help me ? (compilation problem)
<Twiggy> sigglet: I did, it's not the problem I'm having
<chrismurf> apal, ask your quesiton.
<apal> i'm trying to execute the make command
<apal> and i get error 2
<apal> and error 1
<chrismurf> need more info than that.
<chrismurf> personal message me the console output.
<scizzo> apal: ummm.....yeah...thats like going to a doctor and say "I have pains.."
<apal> i know, i'm trying to explain it better
<apal> (i'm french)
<GarySaved> Where can I find information on switching from warty to hoary ?
<scizzo> GarySaved: on the wiki
<scizzo> GarySaved: there is a hoary section there
<apal> Here is the last last before i get the errors
<apal> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXmu
<chrismurf> oh.
<chrismurf> install libxmu-dev.
<apal> oh, thanks
<GarySaved> Thanks
<chrismurf> actually, libxmu6-dev probably, but something like that.
<apal> libxmu-dev, ok
<apal> installing
<apal> i had annother question, when i typed configure
<apal> in front of chacking for a working version of makeinfo
<apal> i get none
<Darwin> How to create boot disk?
<apal> is it important ?
<Weems> i tried to install ubuntu but it didnt work and now i think I broke it and windows xp wont load
<dr_willis> Interesting.
<Weems> i accidentally deleted the recovery partition
<dr_willis> You installed it to its own hard drive?
<Weems> no
<dr_willis> Recovery partition?
<Weems> its a HP machine
<dr_willis> UGH.
<Weems> fixing the mbr wouldnt work would it?
<dr_willis> well if you wiped out the windows partion - no..  If you had a XP cd' you could try to restore the MBR
<BobaFett> hey guys...im kinda embarrased to ask...but...how on earth do I install programs in ubuntu? I just couldnt figure out Synaptic...
<apokryphos> BobaFett: You right-click and select the packages you wan't to install by "checking" them
<BobaFett> what do I need to right-click, apokryphos? the tar, the tar.gzip, the directory...this is tough *blush*
<balor> BobaFett: if you click on the iconthingy to the left of a program name in Synaptic, it asks you to "Mark for installation"
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Ther eis no tar; they're all debs. We're talking about in synaptic here.
<BobaFett> but I cant get xmms to show in synaptic...thats what I dont get...
<balor> BobaFett:  After you mark programs for installation just click "Apply" and that'll do it
<apokryphos> *There is
<dr_willis>  a tar?  huh?
<balor> BobaFett: Xmms sucks...but if you want it use the search function :)
<BobaFett> i tried the search function...nothing happened ... im really confused
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Right, let's walk through it. ;-)
<apokryphos> Fire up synaptic, and right-click on a package. One where the box on the left to it isn't highlighted. And click on "mark for installation"
<froust> anyone had problems with the latest round of updates in hoary?
<kiu> BobaFett: http://ubuntuguide.org/ has info you will find handy, for installation and other admin tasks
<apokryphos> Do the same for any other packages. Then, pressing apply will download and install the packages. Might take some time.
<apokryphos> froust: how "latest"?
<mastertet> Hi, can you tell me the name of the application for music management, I'm trying to luch it from command line in enlightenment and I don't know the name?
<froust> yesterday
<froust> i can't sudo cd to some directories
<BobaFett> Im at synaptic...searched for 'xmms'...no results whatsoever...
<froust> phpsysinfo doesn't work, my sound is buggered, it removed my games
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Do you have other packages therE?
<dr_willis> perhaps you need to add the expanded and unofficial 'repositories'
<BobaFett> yeah, 816 packages installed, 0 for upgrade and 0 for installation
<apokryphos> Ok, perhaps you need more repositories there.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: are you on hoary?
<BobaFett> nop, on warty
<Darwin> How create floppy disk boot grub?
<BobaFett> hoary sounds way too scary xD
<apokryphos> BobaFett: ok; from terminal, type sudo gedit (or another editor) /etc/apt/sources.list
<BobaFett> ok, apokryphos, will do... -oh god I miss windows already *blush*-
<apokryphos> In there, you'll see most probably that the Universe repository is "commented out" with a #. Take the # away, and that'll add it to the future list.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: you'll get round to it. Linux is superior. :D
<BobaFett> LOL so I hear!
<BobaFett> but...well...after 10 years + of windows...the change can be...hard... xD
<apokryphos> as someone suggested earlier, refer to: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories that will help.
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, it's not as hard as you might think
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Yup. Just takes a little time and diligence.
<delltony> two questions onw is 362 fps normal for a ati radeon 9700 card? i thought it was suppose to be in the thousands? second question: why is it when you run fglxrconfig with the ubuntu drivers it wants to make a xfree86config4 file? instead of an xorg.config file?
<BobaFett> i know, its just...sooo different...
<froust> anyone have any ideas why my install went AWOL?
<meuserj|work> froust, how so?
<BobaFett> Ok, I sudoed what you typed, and I got dit...repositories?
<froust> i updated, it removed my games, broke phpsysinfo, can't sudo cd to some directories, sound no longer works
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Yup, see on that guide link above. Apt works by having a file -- sources.list -- that has links to certain URLs. These act as links to where synaptic/apt can get packages from.
<meuserj|work> froust, what directories can you no longer cd to?
<apokryphos> they're called "repositories"; they're links to where the packages are located.
<BobaFett> so I add xmms's url, and Synaptic should get it directly from server?
<kimcascone> I have a kernal panic after trying to install netatalk via synaptic package manager...now it won't boot into Linux...how do I bypass the BIOS and drop directly into the shell?
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Not quite ;-). Repositories are not (generally) so specific. One URL will contain hundreds (possibly thousands) of packages. Enable the "Universe" repository. It talks it through on the guide.
<froust> meuserj|work: namely /usr/share/phpsysinfo
<meuserj|work> froust, does it still exist?
<froust> yup
<BobaFett> I'll check the guide right away! but...i think I'm starting to get this whole packages and repositories thingie...
<froust> it says command sudo cd not found
<BobaFett> Im not sure I like it better than add/remove programs in control panel...but... xD
<meuserj|work> ah.. duh
<kim1> anyone have similar prob with netatalk?
<meuserj|work> cd is not a command that you can use with sudo
<meuserj|work> cd is an internal bash command
<apokryphos> BobaFett: excellent. Well, this is infinitely better than Windoze's add/remove program. Here you have access to around 98% of the programs you will ever want, and they're all accessible at the click of a button, and they're freee!
<froust> but i get a permission denied for the directory
<froust> hence the sudo.
<meuserj|work> then do "sudo su"
<meuserj|work> then cd into it
<BobaFett> yeah...no more warez for me i guess xD
<membreya> :P
<apokryphos> BobaFett: no hassle of having to search for the package on the Internet, download it, locate the patch/crack and violate a certain plethora of copyright laws.
<membreya> meuserj|work: sudo su?
<kim1> I have a kernal panic after trying to install netatalk via synaptic package manager...now it won't boot into Linux...how do I bypass the BIOS and drop directly into the shell?
<membreya> why not sudo -s?
<apokryphos> BobaFett: you'll soon find that "Linux" is synonymous with "community", as Ubuntu stresses.
<froust> odd... didn't do that before.
<meuserj|work> membreya, that's just what I usually use...  same thing I guess
<BobaFett> After a few years, that same plethora of  copyright laws start getting blurry...its really sad, actually
<froust> what about the rest of it?
<froust> stuff that went wrong
<meuserj|work> membreya, for that matter, "sudo bash" would effectively be the same thing
<mirak> hi
<membreya> but sudo -s is less keystrokes :)
<BobaFett> yeah...windoze consists basically of 'take what you can, and get out fast before the RIAAor someone likt that catches you'...
<meuserj|work> froust, you're using hoary correct?
<froust> yup
<membreya> BobaFett: I got one of those nasty "stop it or else" letters
<membreya> for downloading a movie
<meuserj|work> froust, well, my package manager wanted to uninstall gnome-games.. it was because gnome-games-data was upgraded before gnome-games was for some reason... if you force gnome-games-data to the older version then you can re-install gnome-games
<froust> meuserj|work: i'm new to ubuntu, i might just wait till it's fixed.
<BobaFett> NO WAY??? really???
<kim1> I have a kernal panic after trying to install netatalk via synaptic package manager...now it won't boot into Linux...how do I bypass the BIOS and drop directly into the shell?
<BobaFett> where were you d/ling from???
<froust> what about sound getting pooched?
<vijay> hi i have a problem to install ubuntu
<mirak> I try to run ubuntu using colinux on windows, however there is a problem, something tries to acces to the pci port, and of course it doesn't work. I was wondering if there is any particular service that ubuntu run that would try to probe pci ports at begining of run level 2.
<BobaFett> membreya, i guess you d/lded WAY too much GBs in one day...
<Loiosh> Hardware discovery
<meuserj|work> froust, didn't see that question.. what's happening
<vijay> i have 865 intel mother board
<kim1> anyone have similar prob with netatalk?
<mirak> because colinux doesn't emulate a pci bus
<mdz> mirak: there are many things in runlevel 2 which would indirectly probe the PCI bus
<membreya> BobaFett: using shareaza (gnutella network) ..nope it was from one of those companies like RIAA ....their legal team contacted my ISP to warn me
<kim1> how do I bypass the 'bios' loading and drop directly into shell?
<meuserj|work> membreya, I got a letter for downloading some TV shows on Kazaa....  stopped using kazaa after that.
<froust> meuserj|work: sound gone, games gone, phpsysinfo doesn't work
<mirak> mdz: it freezes immediately
<directhex|work> Mar  2 14:05:58 localhost kernel: general protection fault: 0000 [1] 
<pierce> sdf
<apokryphos> membreya: what's that like compared to limewire? Is that another java one?
<kim1> anyone?
<vijay> yes
<membreya> apokryphos: shareaza = windowz :)
<mirak> mdz: I am not sure how I could log what is happening
<apokryphos> membreya: eek :P
<membreya> it uses emule and gnutella 1&2 all in one package
<meuserj|work> kim1, you can't bypass the BIOS....
<pierce> nice
<Loiosh> Ewww
<Loiosh> I'll stick with Azurus
<membreya> now I use azureus :)
<KING^^^> i have a problem with my sound , it runs too fast ! in XMMS in XINE in everything , i can't watch a movie or listen to music , how i fix this problem ?
<membreya> cos I love my BT loving :D
<pierce> someone wanna help me with getting ubuntu from freezing?
<apokryphos> Azureus is great for films/albums. For mp3s, gnutella network is great.
<mdz> mirak: probably /etc/rc2.d/S05vbesave, which isn't related to PCI, but is very hardware-specific
<BobaFett> membreya, i guess you freaked out and never downloaded as much as copyrighted FONTS again! xD
<Loiosh> BT is nice stuff. I still use IRC for mp3s
<membreya> apokryphos: I get tv eps and movies :)
<membreya> lol BobaFett :)
<Loiosh> Nothing better than the COllective for getting -all- the mp3s you need, hehe.
<membreya> it was for "team america - world police" ..piss funny movie by the way :D
<meuserj|work> pierce, boot to 2.6.10-3 instead of 2.6.10-4
<BobaFett> Loiosh, BT and BitComet are still kings, as much as I can say from experience xD
<KING^^^> i have a problem with my sound , it runs too fast ! in XMMS in XINE in everything , i can't watch a movie or listen to music , how i fix this problem ?
<apokryphos> I prefer IRC these days, though, for films. Speed is unrivalled, even by torrents.
<pierce> meuserj|work, so reinstall and boot to 10-3?
<membreya> I don't collect mp3's though.. I collect music videos ...40gb and counting (980 music vids)
<meuserj|work> pierce, no no no
<delltony> anyone here happen to have an ati radeon 9700 card and if so could you please help me with getting this driver to work correctly the only way i can run fglrxconfig in hoary is if i use the ati drivers from their site the one with ubuntu makes a x86freeconfig4 file instead of a xorg.conf  :(
<apokryphos> membreya: ouch. Sweet.
<froust> delltony:  i haven't had any luck with mine.
<pierce> ...
<meuserj|work> pierce, sorry.. describe your problem in more detail.. warty or hoary, and when does it freeze?
<Loiosh> I ordered my new computer yesterday, actually.
<pierce> warty
<delltony> yeah my frame rate blows how about yours?
<membreya> apokryphos: going to get a 200gb SATA in a few weeks and just make it a downloads drive :)
<membreya> my 120gb SATA can be my system drive :)
<meuserj|work> pierce, and when does it freeze?
<Shambler> can i configure firefox so that a clicked irc:// link will be catched and open in x-chat?
<apokryphos> membreya: I need to invest in one of those. Probably with my new computer.
<pierce> i finally got it to install by doing noapic nodma
<pierce> everything installed
* Loiosh cheers apo =)
<BobaFett> guys...what does it mean when a package has unresolved dependencies??
<pierce> then when I log in.. it says it cant connect to debian
<delltony> froust, have you tried the driver from ati's site?
<apokryphos> membreya: currently forced into burning them on to DVDs. Have some 90 gigs going.
<pierce> that gnome will probably error if i continue
<froust> delltony: yup
<meuserj|work> pierce, ummm... that makes no sense... what is the exact error?
<KING^^^> i have a problem with my sound , it runs too fast ! in XMMS in XINE in everything , i can't watch a movie or listen to music , how i fix this problem ?
<membreya> apokryphos: ... I have 40gb of music vids and 45gb of movies / tv eps (mainly lost / battle star galactica / dead like me / star gate atlantis)
<mirak> mdz: what does this service do ?
<pierce> meuserj|work, I don't have an internet connection on that pc, do I need to disable eth? or something?
<mdz> mirak: it saves the VESA bios state
<BobaFett> Music is one of the 3 loves of my life xD...so I collect it accordingly, im at 70GB mp3 now xD
<BobaFett> Im afriaid of the RIAA, too, i guess xD
<mirak> mdz: what is the interest ?
<mirak> mdz: can I disable it ?
<meuserj|work> pierce, the weird thing is.. there is no reason for Ubuntu to connect to anything in order for it to work.
<membreya> BobaFett: that's quite a few hours of music :)
<mdz> mirak: it is used for power management features; in your environment you can safely disable it
<meuserj|work> pierce, are you getting the gethostbyname error?
<pierce> meuserj|work, well, it has a message box saying that it couldnt connect to 'debian', and that if I continue it will probably make gnome not work
<pierce> no
<pierce> i dont think so
<pierce> i didnt disable my ethernet adapter
<meuserj|work> pierce, did you make your hostname debian?
<pierce> i guess so
<pierce> yes.
<meuserj|work> pierce, ok.. it is the gethostbyname error
<BobaFett> membreya- yup, quite some hours...but every last mp3 brings back something special...its a very dear collection to me xD
<pierce> great..
<pierce> :)
<BobaFett> but i doubt the riaa will understand...oh well...*sigh*
<membreya> BobaFett: all 80's I hope :)
<meuserj|work> you need to edit your /etc/hosts file
<pierce> that's what it says..
<Shambler> can i configure firefox so that a clicked irc:// link will be catched and open in x-chat?
<BobaFett> membreya- not all 80's, i was too young then! but quite a lot of 80's songs, though...awesome decade xD
<BobaFett> spandex was king xD
<pierce> but I'm stuck on how to edit it thru the bash
<membreya> how old are you BobaFett ?
<meuserj|work> pierce, do you have nano installed?
<pierce> I have no clue.
<BobaFett> i'm 19...so...i was born at the 80's sunset
<pierce> Is it part of the ubuntu install?
<meuserj|work> pierce, that would be the easiest editor... type "nano /etc/hosts" in the terminal
<membreya> damn youngins
* membreya is 26 this year :(
<BobaFett> i DID dance at Michael Jackson and watch Miami Vice, though ! xD
<membreya> lol
* Xappe too
<meuserj|work> membreya, just turned 25.. been using linux for 8 years
<canuck> Darwin: would you mind change your nickname please?
<shock> wow this is crap! when i remove the menu-bar-applet and replace it with "main menu" I cant reach the preferrences anymore :/
<BobaFett> meuserj|work- 8 years at linux? and do you still remember how to manage a win system?
<pierce> meuserj|work, is nano part of the ubuntu isntall?
<canuck> Darwin: last warning...
<Xappe> damn I loose the train and telephone youth discounts this year :/
<jdub> shock: new main menu coming in a recently uploaded package
<apokryphos> pierce: I think it is
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, heh.... somewhat.. not great at it hough
<membreya> lol Xappe :)
<jdub> shock: er, in hoary.
<membreya> the wonders of youth :)
<canuck> I told him
<pierce> thanks.. if it's not.. what is another editor?
<shock> ia am running hoary :D
<meuserj|work> pierce, you may have to install it.. if you get command not found run "sudo apt-get install nano"
<membreya> that's an accomplishment shock ?:)
<shock> and am running apt-get uprade as we speak
<shock> no
<pierce> ok thanks
<jdub> shock: don't think it's built yet
<shock> but good to hear from jdub about the new menu
<shock> oh ok
<apokryphos> pierce: command-line editor? vim is popular.
<LinuxJones> canuck, what's wrong with his nick ?
<Xappe> membreya, well the train ticket prices will go up like 70 -100 % for me
<canuck> LinuxJones: its mine
<LinuxJones> canuck, oh :D
<meuserj|work> apokryphos, pierce seems new... don't want to subject him to modalness this early... I am a fan of vim though
<Darwin> so
<Darwin> I told him
<membreya> lol
<BobaFett> meuserj|work- ive been about 12 years using winsystems...this is my first linux installation, I started yesterday...and Ive been about 5 hours trying to listen to a damn mp3!!! LOL
<LinuxJones> Darwin, you can register the nick
<pierce> apokryphos, I'm trying to edit /etc/hosts
<apokryphos> meuserj|work: don't really know any others off the top of my head. I know there are quite a few others though.
<membreya> BobaFett: I see a long road ahead of you :P
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, it gets easier
<Darwin> LinuxJones: it's already registered, thanks. now he got killed.
<BobaFett> membreya- LOL i bet you do xD
<LinuxJones> Darwin, :D
<meuserj|work> apokryphos, nano is easy.. that's what I usually tell newbies
<Darwin> LinuxJones: problem solved
<pierce> yes, this is my 2-3 time installing linus
<pierce> linux.
<membreya> BobaFett: in two weeks I've gotten all my necessary systems working :)
<apokryphos> meuserj|work: same here. Only mentioned vim as he asked for an alternate one..
<pierce> I've been an NT network admin for 4 years
<membreya> nano is VERY easy.. I loathe vi
<meuserj|work> pierce, when you get back into linux run "sudo nano /etc/hosts" and on the line that starts with "127.0.0.1" put "debian" at the end.
<Myrtti> <3 jed
<meuserj|work> pierce, that should fix it
<BobaFett> membreya- TWO WEEKS? oh man...I could get a win system running at 200% in about 2 1/2 hours...i guess linux's the slow one, not me then! xD
<membreya> BobaFett: my main problem is a/ I'm running hoary b/ I'm running an amd64 :)
<apokryphos> membreya: Thinking of getting one in the summer. What's the support like for it? A hassle?
<pierce> meuserj|work, thanks. so it should be ' 127.0.0.1 debian '
<meuserj|work> membreya, I run on amd64 too... you don't realize how biased things are to i386 until you run something that is not.
<membreya> apokryphos: it can be a bit tedious yes....so many packages out there I have to compile myself
<BobaFett> membreya- im running warty intel x86, and it already is a nitemare xD
<membreya> but I'm getting better at figuring things out when I get an ICE :)
<meuserj|work> pierce, well... there will be other stuff between 127.0.0.1 and debian... like localhost, localhost.localdomain, etc
<BobaFett> membreya- ICE?
<apokryphos> membreya: and general perfomance of an amd64?
<pierce> just add a space and debian at the end of the line
<meuserj|work> pierce, right
<membreya> apokryphos: thankfully I have a marillat repo bookmarked :)
<pierce> great
<membreya> BobaFett: ICE = internal compiler error
<pierce> the Live CD won't run on that pc either.
<pierce> but it's runs on this one.
<membreya> apokryphos: nothing to compare it against, my last system was a p4 1.8ghz :) but it's a lot quicker (windows wise)
<BobaFett> oh god...finally installed an mp3 playter...but now i need the plugin to handle mp3 files!!!!!!
<BobaFett> agghhh !!!!
<meuserj|work> membreya, having a i386 chroot for things that don't play nice is handy.
* BobaFett hits monitor angrily
<membreya> a lot of the problems stem from developers not supporting the a64 :)
<apokryphos> BobaFett: not if you had installed amaroK ;-), but yes.
<directhex|work> general protection faults. http://paste.husk.org/2725 - any suggestions?
<BobaFett> apokryphos- amorok??
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, what player did you install?
<membreya> meuserj|work: band-aid fix :P
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell BobaFett uburestricted
<Pyre> BobaFett: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BobaFett> apokryphos- searching in my brand new synaptic... xD
<membreya> real player doesn't work with amd64 :'(
<meuserj|work> membreya, yeah.. but for flash webpages and stuff like that, it's necessary.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: By far the greatest mp3 player ever, imo.
<membreya> meuserj|work: I can live without flash :)
<membreya> I kinda miss activex though :| lol
<meuserj|work> membreya, eewwww....
<membreya> meuserj|work: ....lotsa crappy online games :)
<evarlast> even microsoft says "don't use activeX" it is a security problem.  except for windows udpate :)
<meuserj|work> membreya, in my opinion as a web developer, if you can't do it in Javascript or server side, you shouldn't be doing it.
<ixus_123> real player doesn't even work with real streams :/
<froust> anyone know how well a soundblaster live 24 bit plays with linux?
<pierce> mm php
<pierce> meuserj|work, I agree
<membreya> meuserj|work: what you believe and what's out there are two different things :P lol
<membreya> but I'm loving the linux games :)
<membreya> especially "beneath a steel sky" i missed that game
<BobaFett> apokryphos- i cant get amarok to show in synaptic...
<BobaFett> membreya- ahhh great game!
<meuserj|work> membreya, you can always run IE under wine... it works pretty well actually... at least using crossover office.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: I'm not sure if it's available in warty. Support for kde is poor/dated there.
<membreya> BobaFett: have you added extra repos?
<meuserj|work> membreya, I just use it to make sure my pages look good in IE
<BobaFett> membreya- i added the universe repos
<Anubis> windows asx links in firefox does not work for me
<BobaFett> membreya- both of 'em xD
<Anubis> they go to a black page
<membreya> aren't asx an ASF technology?
<froust> anyone?
<Anubis> I think so
<BobaFett> yep they are
<membreya> Anubis: can you play ASF files?
<BobaFett> oh god i miss winamp...
<Anubis> yes
<membreya> BobaFett: xmms :)
<Anubis> can't play divx still though
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, or beep-media-player
<membreya> Anubis: install the codec :)
<apokryphos> amaroK demolishes winamp, imo.
<Anubis> membreya, its installed;)
<Xappe> hmm, is beep media plaer a good one?
<BobaFett> but i cant find amarok in synaptic *moan*
<membreya> amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE <-- I use gnome :P
<meuserj|work> apokryphos, I prefer rhythmbox or muine... I'm a GNOME junkie though.
<membreya> Anubis: then why can't you play them ?
<Anubis> lol, I duinno
<BobaFett> i downloaded rythmbox but i cant get it to play mp3...
<derJunior> rythmbox suxxx
<meuserj|work> install the gstreamer mad plugin
* awstott wonders y ubuntu doesn't like my laptop
<apokryphos> BobaFett: you might want to consider upgrading to hoary. It's *very* easy, really. You have to change one file and run two commands.
* membreya nods
<membreya> apokryphos: and download lots :P
<meuserj|work> derJunior, how so?
<Xappe> Anubis, well...install VLC and you can play almost everything without thinking about codecs
<awstott> hoary is the bomb
<apokryphos> Sure. Not a good idea if you've got a slow connection, but if it's fast, well...
<pierce> is hoary more difficult than warty?
<derJunior> meuserj|work: cause it don't run like i want
<BobaFett> apokryphos- is there an easy way to upgrade warty to hoary?
<haylle> njan is the bomb
<njan> ;)
<apokryphos> BobaFett: very easy way
<Deft> BobaFett, yes very, just add the apt sources
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell BobaFett ubuhoary
<membreya> apokryphos: noone told me about mirrors :P I've increased my speed in apt from 100kB/s to 500 - 700 :P
<Pyre> BobaFett: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<meuserj|work> derJunior, that means it doesn't run like you want... not that it sucks...
<haylle> :-D
<universal> Why upgrade warty to hoary?
<BobaFett> thanks, Pyre! checking...
<membreya> Pyre: tell BobaFett ubuhoary
<Pyre> BobaFett: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<membreya> ooo a bot :D
<derJunior> meuserj|work: i really like the "j" and "q" funktion and none of them you can use with rythmbox
<apokryphos> membreya: sweet. I never changed mirrors. Though, mine always seems to go at max speed. Just around 496 kb/s
<apokryphos> membreya: yes. :D
<Mayr> umount /dev/fd0
<Mayr> umount: /tmp/boot4930: device is busy
<Mayr> umount: /tmp/boot4930: device is busy
<membreya> Pyre: tell BobaFett wheretogo
<Pyre> Can't recall any information associated with 'wheretogo' BobaFett
<Mayr> why?
<membreya> :P
<apokryphos> membreya: hey!
<apokryphos> :P
<membreya> Pyre: tell chan hello
<Pyre> Can't recall any information associated with 'hello' chan
<apokryphos> He's very handy
<membreya> mwuahaha
<Deft> does it just do tell <thing>? no games or anything?
<pierce> thanks guys
<pierce> see y
<pierce> aya
<pierce> ya*
<membreya> Pyre: flood channel
<derJunior> hello
<apokryphos> Deft: no games, sorry. ;-)
<meuserj|work> derJunior, yeah, I can see that... But I don't need to jump to or queue a song often enough to miss it.. I just shuffle my music and listen to whatever comes up.
<apokryphos> membreya: stop trying to use him for your evil deeds you.
<membreya> >:)
<derJunior> meuserj|work: hmkay that's a reason :)
<universal> can someone tell me if its normal that "nvidia-settings" says i have CRT1 sreen when im using a Flatscreen ???
<BobaFett> anyone> is Hoary as unstable as the wiki site says? I panicked xD
<pierce> pyre: slap membreya
<membreya> Pyre: take over the world!!!
<apokryphos> BobaFett: not at all.
<pierce> ;] 
<Deft> BobaFett, Hoary today is as good as it's ever been
<apokryphos> He'll never submit to your evil plans.
<membreya> BobaFett: don't panic :)
<Deft> BobaFett, everything is working very well
<membreya> Pyre: make love to me you sexy bot
<BobaFett> LOL okie...then I guess Ill try to update!
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, it's more unstable than Debian Sid.. but it's usable.... I use it at work.
<universal> can someone tell me if its normal that "nvidia-settings" says i have CRT1 sreen when im using a Flatscreen ???
<awstott> hoary is stable... havn't had any probs with it
<BobaFett> Ubuntu Warty was so stable (and pretty LOL) that I decided to uninstall WinXP...but Linux can be really scary for a Win user...
<karsten> BobaFett: You're forgetting something.
<BobaFett> so Im kinda scared to upgrade to betas...ive had bad experiences in the past xD
<karsten> BobaFett: WinXP can be really scary for a Win user ;-)
<apokryphos> BobaFett: it sure can; but, I think you chose a good distro to start with. Some others can be rather daunting.
<membreya> BobaFett: the only thing I have windows for is transcoding xvid to mpeg2 to burn to DVD
<directhex|work> universal, is it connected via VGA or DVI?
<membreya> and I'm solving that
<karsten> What's the current usability status of webmin in ubuntu?
<membreya> as soon as that's done I'm ditching windows
<jesus\> how can i unrar files with the default archive manager? When install unrar-nonfree?
<quinton> why don't you use dvd::rip for dvds?
<awstott> xp is evil.... just wait till you sit down at a 2k3 box that nothing works on
<quinton> Linux has transcode, it's just not quite as good
<karsten> BobaFett: Linux "beta" tends to be better than most Windows stable.
<BobaFett> LOL come on, you guys are being too hard on poor ol' winxp...it aint that limited!
<Xappe> well i've used hoary since late november and there has been some really annoying problems...but it's getting better and better...it's almost boring nowadays :)
<universal> directhex|work, via the graphiccard
<apokryphos> jesuel: rar x <packagename>
<apokryphos> whoops
<membreya> quinton: wouldn't that RIP the DVD ... I want to take a xvid file (600mb) and convert it to mpeg2 so I can MAKE a dvd
<apokryphos> jesus\: rar x
<meuserj|work> jesus\, if you install unrar-nonfree then file-roller should just work with rar files
<membreya> Xappe: the first update to -4 was fun though :D
<directhex|work> universal, what a totally useless answer. if you don't even know what plugs you're using, i don't think your'e qualified to suggest you know better than nvidia-settings
<Xappe> membreya, yeah...nice with some cool lockups
<universal> directhex|work, dvi
<membreya> exactly
<apokryphos> Wow. I upgraded about two days ago; a dist-upgrade wants to get 304 Megs of packages. New record.
<membreya> gave the community a shakeup :)
<hawke_> apokryphos: loads of changes the last couple of days.
<awstott> guess I got some upgrades to do :)
<membreya> it's a new array isn't it ? :)
<erni> hi
<directhex|work> universal, if it's over DVI, it should be saying it's on a flat pannel. this is proper DVI, not using a DVI-VGA dongle?
<apokryphos> Yup, so I see. I wonder if the libGL/xorg problems have been sorted.
<membreya> last 3 days I've downloaded about 140mb of updates
<erni> how can i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.10?
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell erni ubutweaking
<Pyre> erni: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<EndGame__> erni why would you want to do that?
<apokryphos> EndGame__: erm, because it's the newest kernel?
<erni> because ubuntu does not recognize my dvdrom
<karsten> erni: aptitude install kernel-image-<version>
<EndGame__> whats wrong with the one you have?
<karsten> erni: ...reboot required.
<BobaFett> guys.,.what do I do when packages have unresolved dependencies? I have to install required packages w/out synaptic??
<membreya> Pyre: tell apokryphos to do his own work
<Pyre> Can't recall any information associated with 'to do his own work' apokryphos
<karsten> erni: Not sure 2.6.10 is available yet.
<Xappe> membreya, i wasn't that pleased in the beginning when x broke down and I realized that I hadn't installed lynx so that I could not logon to the netlogon machine here
<apokryphos> membreya: saves the hassle. ;-)
<erni> karsten I need the repository to install the kernel image
<membreya> BobaFett: apt-get install -f
<abrotman> karsten: why do you keep following me? :)
<shock> hm... is there a way to assign a metacity key to enable "resize window on mouse drag" ?
<apokryphos> erni: see the link above; final step, I believe.
<universal> directhex|work, its DVI-VGA
<shock> i have a nice window borde, just its edges are so small i have to aim too much :P
<karsten> erni: Should be in your current sources.  If it's available, you can install it.  If it's not, ubuntu haven't released it yet.
<directhex|work> universal, or in other words it's on VGA. in which case it's a boring 1960s analog connection.
<karsten> abrotman: I'm trying to get my bra back.
<BobaFett> permission denied...but im supposed to be root!
<membreya> Xappe: you couldn't do an apt-get ? :)
<directhex|work> universal, i.e. it's correct to identify it as a CRT
<abrotman> karsten: i gave it to greycat
<karsten> BobaFett: 'whoami' shows who you are.
<membreya> BobaFett: lol use sudo :P
<Xappe> membreya, exactly
<karsten> abrotman: You bra slut.
<abrotman> karsten: you left it in my channel
<BobaFett> membreya> ok...it did something xD
<karsten> abrotman: Ah.  So it's the old "he dressed so alluringly I couldn't help myself" defense.
<suzyq> i'm trying to help a new Ubuntu user (and i use redhat). he installed ubuntu, and now his XP partition borks.  Does Ubuntu default to grub? when I look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, it doesn't match the output from fdisk -l.
<karsten> BobaFett: if there are unresolved deps, in general, the packaging system is saving you from shooting yourself in the foot.
<membreya> advice i gave worked BobaFett ?!?
<abrotman> karsten: yeah .. pretty much
<universal> directhex|work, ok, but u know something about how to configure the graphiccard as it lags when playing games over Cedega
<froust> anyone know how well a sblive! 24 bit plays with linux?
<Weems> Can I copy 3 files to a floppy all at once?
<karsten> BobaFett: ...and wheres' this "permission denied" thing coming from.
<plx> is anyone using the smp kernel on a pentium cpu with hyperthreading? is that a good idea?
<suzyq> which makes me think grub is pulling its menu.lst from somewhere else.
<membreya> Weems: cp *
<karsten> abrotman: remind me not to wear miniskirts around you.
<karsten> abrotman: ...then again, I'm not too likely to do that anyway.
<abrotman> karsten: why? .. i like them
<karsten> froust: Most SB cards are pretty well supported.
<Xappe> karsten, check your cedega.conf so that it uses all your video ram
<BobaFett> karsten> im trying to install a package, but the required package to install it cant be obtained (thats what I think it says)...
<karsten> abrotman: On 6'2" 250# gusy?
<karsten> abrotman: s/sy/ys/
<BobaFett> karsten> but I gave universe access to synaptic, so Im kinda lost here
<karsten> BobaFett: What package?
<abrotman> karsten: oh .. long legs too!
<BobaFett> gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 xXD
<karsten> BobaFett: ...Note after you modify your sources list, you need to update your package list.
<froust> karsten: thanks.
<universal> Directhex|work, i cant figure out what the specific problems is that causes laggy game-playing
<karsten> abrotman: No, that was my brother.  I've got a tall torso.
<BobaFett> karsten> yep,. i did
<karsten> BobaFett: what package?
<karsten> BobaFett: NM.
<abrotman> karsten: oh ok
<karsten> BobaFett: What are the failed deps?
<apal> Hi again ! Who know if there is a way to get 3D accel in Warty with a Radeon M6 LY ?
<BobaFett> karsten> hold on, i just added ALL deps to synaptic...let see if I still get that error
<BobaFett> BINGO! xD
<BobaFett> oh, first issue of linux I solve myself...oh...tears come to my eyes...LOL
<Weems> membreya, cp * then all the files?
<BobaFett> Thanks for your help, karsten!
<karsten> BobaFett: I mostly use aptitude, not synaptic, but if they're similar, you can go through...
<membreya> Weems: cp * copies all files in a dir
<karsten> BobaFett: Coolio.
<karsten> BobaFett: It gets addictive.
<dullin> Just wait till you need to fix stuff that you compile BobaFett
<dullin> Now that's another matter ;-)
<karsten> membreya: ...not if you've got 79000+ of 'em  ;-)
<Weems> membreya, I tried that on my other machine and it couldnt copy the files to the floppy although it appeared to have worke
<Xappe> universal, have you checked your cedega configuration file?
<hubert> hi! how to make update-grub detect splash image? where the image should be located and on what name ?
<karsten> membreya: more accurately:  '*' globs to all current files.  Whether the shell has enough argument space is another question.  That's where xargs is your friend.
<mirak> is there a way to have an interactive boot with ubuntu ?
<Xappe> universal, could be that it's using only a part of your total video ram
<membreya> hubert: AFAIK splash screens dont work
<BobaFett> dullin> stuff I compile??? LOL thats a loong way to go !
<mirak> I want to choose which service I want to run or not
<dullin> what do you mean interactive boot?
<membreya> karsten: you're talking to a 2 week veteran here :P
<karsten> mirak: Yes.  GRUB.
<apokryphos> There's a link to the tutorial here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257
<karsten> membreya: NP.
<karsten> membreya: You're talking to an 18 year veteran here.
<abrotman> who looks good in a skirt!
<Funraiser> 2 week veteran here too ;-)
<BobaFett> Ok...lets reboot...
<karsten> abrotman: Heh.
<Funraiser> i don't
<abrotman> karsten: and you make me feel like i don't know anything .. and i'm so young
<mirak> karsten: I am not talking about this boot
<karsten> mirak: OK, what *are* you talking about....?
<karsten> abrotman: You make me feel so old...
<spiral> hi
<abrotman> karsten: i dont think you're that much older than me .. maybe 10 yrs
<membreya-aWay> night people :)
<apokryphos> 'night
<Funraiser> night
<mirak> I talk about the mode where you can choose wich service you want to run
<abrotman> update-rc.d ?
<karsten> abrotman: 36.
<mirak> karsten: you can say yes or no to some services
<mirak> during the boot sequence
<universal> Xappe, hi again, i typed 256 VRAM as my geforce6800 gt is using it
<universal> Xappe, AGP 128
<karsten> mirak: Ah.  RH's sysV init has a trick for that. Not sure ubuntu/Debian do by default.
<mirak> karsten: mandrake have that too
<abrotman> karsten: you're not even 10 older
<karsten> mirak: You can boot single and run services from /etc/init.d/ manually (or /etc/rc?.d/
<mirak> I though it was standart on linux karsten
<mirak> karsten: ok I will do that
<mirak> karsten: how to boot single ?
<karsten> mirak: Heh.  There's a lot of stuff that's pretty variable.
<karsten> abrotman: The were high-mileage years.
<karsten> mirak: at boot prompt:  'single'
<Xappe> universal, and it won't do any good?
<abrotman> karsten: i know the feeling
<kim1> how do I bypass the 'bios' loading and drop directly into shell?
<EndGame__> karsten, /etc/init.d/<daemon name> start
<meuserj|work> why is it that every time I upgrade x.org, it attempts to re-configure X three times....
<karsten> kim1: Rewrite the bios.
<universal> Xappe, should i remove the gcore and dri only from the xfree86 ?
<karsten> EndGame__: Yes?
<kim1> how do I do this?
<Loiosh> What exactly are you looking for, Kim?
<Xappe> universal, dunno
<karsten> kim1: Learn microcode.
<kim1> I have a kernal panic after trying to install netatalk via synaptic package manager...now it won't boot into Linux...how do I bypass the BIOS and drop directly into the shell?
<meuserj|work> kim1, you cannot skip the bios
<fgx> who can obtain a userpage on the wiki? only developers?
<Loiosh> The BIOS is on your motherboard
<Loiosh> It is encoded on the CMOS and cannot be changed by you.
<kim1> ok not the bios but the load procedure?
<BobaFett> people...i cant seem to get root access (i cant delete a damn folder!)...any suggestions?>
<EndGame> like
<Loiosh> There you are, that's a little better =)
<EndGame> how can you not start X when you boot?
<karsten> kim1: You're asking the wrong question
<karsten> kim1: *Don't* overdiagnose your problems.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: ubuntu uses sudo. You have to manually set up an actual root account if you want one. See the site.
<kim1> ok
<EndGame> just press <ctrl> <alt> <F2> when you get to gdm
<kim1> so it won
<kim1> 't boot
<BobaFett> will do !
<kim1> into Ubuntu
<EndGame> youll switch to a tty
<Loiosh> What happens, will GRub come up, Kim?
<Chipzz> kim1: try recovery mode?
<karsten> kim1: 'single' at boot should give you a basic single-user session.  If that doesn't work, there's other options.
<EndGame> AndyR, magicly, F2-F6 are all different ttys
<EndGame> isnt linux great?
<kim1> it loads and tries to load the netatalk and then a kernal panic error shows and then reboots
<karsten> Chipzz: What's ubunutu's recovery mode boot?
<suzyq> EndGame: change /etc/inittab  id:5:initdefault to id:3:initdefault
<EndGame> what>?
<meuserj|work> karsten, it's just Single user mode
<EndGame> im not asking anything
<EndGame> :-)
<EndGame> i know all
<EndGame> I am root
<karsten> EndGame: Heh.  I was demonstrating multiple TTYs, screen, and ssh (with more screens) to a bunch of HS kids yesterday.  Confusion.
<EndGame> oh man
<EndGame> i love it
<karsten> meuserj|work: Thanks.  I'm more familiar w/ straight debian.
<kim1> so how do I go into recovery mode?
<EndGame> ive installed ubuntu on 3 computers today
<EndGame> for people new to linux, this is great!
<apokryphos> :)
<EndGame> i love it, it literally "Just works"
* EndGame hugs ubuntu
<EndGame> brb
<Loiosh> Hehe End =)
<Loiosh> Glad to hear everything's going well
<karsten> EndGame: Yeah.  I had 'em ssh'd into the box I was configuring, running 'screen -rx'
<Chipzz> karsten: for each kernel, you have 2 entries in the grub menu
<karsten> EndGame: ...to follow along.  They sort of had their minds stretched.
<karsten> Chipzz: OK.
<kim1> karsten: how do I go into single user mode?
<suzyq> EndGame: i'm trying to help a new ubuntu user, it didn't "just work" for him.
<karsten> kim1: 'recovery' or 'rescue' boot, as above.
<meuserj|work> karsten, screen is awesome
<suzyq> his XP partition doesn't boot now.
<meuserj|work> kim1, you have to hit escape in order to get the GRUB menu
<Loiosh> No need to hate on his enthusiasm, Suz =)
<karsten> kim1: If *that* doesn't work, you can pass:  'init=/bin/bash' to _just_ run a bash shell.  Which bypasses pretty much *all* startup, but leaves you with a system you've got to work carefully with.
<kim1> karsten: is this a command? when do I enter it? it seems like there is no prompt when it boots
<spiral> Riddell: hi... hmmm... just for notice : amaroK 1.2.1 out
<kim1> is this on the install disc?
<karsten> kim1: ...or <shift>.  At boot (GRUB menu).
<suzyq> Loiosh: i guess i'm trying to snare one of you insto answering some questions
<karsten> kim1: No, should be your standard GRUB boot screen.
<meuserj|work> kim1, just before it loads linux, hit escape... or shift.. to get the grub menu up
<Loiosh> There's this quick flash when your computer is starting, after the BIOS beep
<kim1> GRUB? explain?
<apokryphos> spiral: Yup, I'm sure it's quite a mission keeping up with amarok releases for repos. ;-)
<Loiosh> Kim, hold shift / escape after the BIOS beep
<Riddell> spiral: bastards :)
<spiral> aplsin: yeah, I know...
<meuserj|work> suzyq, does WinXP show on his grub menu?
<spiral> Riddell: lol... Yeah... They do quite a lot of updates :-p
<suzyq> i've looked at his /boot/grub/menu.lst, and it doesn't match well with fdisk -l output. i'm trying to figure out whats wrong.
<kim1> Loiosh: shift + escape? I'm on a iBook btw
<suzyq> meuserj|work: yes
<Loiosh> Oh
<suzyq> but it borks when he tries to go there.
<Loiosh> Wow, I have zero experience with a mac. And no, not shift -and- escape. I meant shift -or- escape
<meuserj|work> suzyq, how does it bork?  is there an error?
<kim1> ok
<kim1> will try
<BobaFett> god, this folder's starting to get on my nerves...i cant delete it, but it says my username under 'owner'!!!!
<abrotman> and why can't you delete it ?
<BobaFett> i dont have permission...
<BobaFett> weird...
<suzyq> meuserj|work: The Session Manager Initialization system process
<suzyq> terminated unexpectedly with a status of 0xc000003a
<suzyq> (0x00000000 0x00000000). The system has been shut
<suzyq> down."
<abrotman> BobaFett: whoami .. make sure it matches
<karsten> suzyq: That sounds like an XP problem, post-boot.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: use sudo
<BobaFett> abrotman> yep, it does!
<vash_the_stamped> hello all
<karsten> suzyq: What does XP show prior to that?
<vash_the_stamped> anyone speak french ?
<BobaFett> apokryphos> yep, i did ...
<suzyq> karsten: prior?
<meuserj|work> ouch... that is beyond my realm of expertese...
<apokryphos> vash_the_stamped: I think #ubuntu-fr exists
<kim1> what does GRUB stand for?
<vash_the_stamped> yes but nobody speak
<vash_the_stamped> in ubuntu fr
<karsten> suzyq: Describe what happens between starting to boot XP and that final error.
<meuserj|work> GRand Unified Bootloader
<karsten> suzyq: Do you see the MSFT boot screen?
<floater> question about vmware: can I install gtk runtime environments to my quest OS (windows)? http://www.dropline.net/gtk/download.php
<suzyq> karsten: i'm not sure how far it got in the boot process
<Loiosh> It's an XP protection error when the boot sector gets changed.
<karsten> suzyq: Well, I know less.
<karsten> suzyq: You're going to need that info.
<suzyq> karsten: i'm trying to help someone else, so, i'm not in front of the screen.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: I find that very hard to believe. Root permission deletions don't get rejected unless the command's wrong
<Loiosh> It's to prevent programs (like GRUB) from being added to the boot sector
<karsten> suzyq: I'm not either.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> then probably the command's wrong...
<karsten> suzyq: It's *really* hard to troubleshoot w/o full info.
<BobaFett> lemme check *blush*
<kim1> ah thanks! I typed in help at the load...is this not the route to single user/recovery mode?
<apokryphos> BobaFett: what is it you're trying to delete here?
<suzyq> karsten: yup, especially since i'm a redhat user. :-)
<Loiosh> Suz: You'll have to tell whomever it is to boot into the recovery cd (recovery CONSOLE option) and run fixmbr, then fixboot
<Loiosh> Which, I will note, will kill GRUB
<BobaFett> apokryphos> just a folder from desktopppp
<BobaFett> apokryphos> but it has a lock in its icon...
<Mayr> Which themes run in ubuntu? GTK 1 or GTK 2
<kim1> Loiosh: how does one boot into the recovery cd?
<karsten> suzyq: Modem bounce, missed the last minute.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: rm -rf <foldername>
<karsten> suzyq: 09:06 < karsten> suzyq: It's *really* hard to troubleshoot w/o full info.
<Loiosh> I'm answering Suz, Kim =)
<Loiosh> Your question is different
<apokryphos> BobaFett: be careful with that command! It won't prompt you to delete it.
<kim1> yeah I know but I think it pertains to my prob as well
<floater> ./usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libredmond95.so
<BobaFett> apokryphos> spooky...ok...careful...
<suzyq> karsten: yes, i'll try to find out more, it's hard for me because i'm a redhat user. :-)
<Loiosh> Only if your XP partition isn't working anymore.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: it's always a good idea to check the man page if you're having problems with a command. man <command>
<Loiosh> This problem is seperate from linux =)
<karsten> suzyq: Well, boot process is largely distro independent.  Particularly if you're booting XP.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> didnt work...I was at terminal, typed the command where the folder was, and it didnt get deleted
<apokryphos> BobaFett: what did you type, and what was the error message?
<karsten> suzyq: Might want to try a Safe Mode boot <f8> as XP starts.
<meuserj|work> BobaFett, hit ctl-R
<dazed> whhats the copy file code
<dazed> cf -R /source/ /dest
<dazed> ??
<suzyq> Loiosh: so, after fixmbr, and fixboot, grub will not be the bootmanager.
<apokryphos> dazed: you mean command? It's cp
<Loiosh> That's correct. It'll remove Grub from the boot sector
<BobaFett> apokryphos> I typed rm -rf foldername
<Loiosh> But, it'll make XP happy.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> no error messages...but no result either
<dazed> yes...but i cant read it apokryphos cuz my xchat fucked up ill brb
<suzyq> karsten: there are 2 different windows selections in the bootlist. i assume one is the "safe mode"
<jono> I am trying to remove apache2-mpm-prefork and it keeps failing saying invoke-rc.d cannot stop apache2 - it is not running, and I am unable to start it - how can I fix this?
<suzyq> karsten: he's tried both with similar results.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: have you first changed to the directory that the folder is in?
<apokryphos> BobaFett: cd Desktop
<dazed> alright say that again?
<BobaFett> apokryphos> sure did...
<apokryphos> dazed: it's cp
<dazed> cp
<dazed> damn
<dazed> i was doing cf
<dazed> lol
<Loiosh> Suz: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;156669
<suzyq> Loiosh: but doesn't make me happy. cause then he's not running linux. he'll have to reinstall.
<Loiosh> "How to troubleshoot a "STOP 0xC000021A" error"
<kim1> ok I'm at a point in the load where it says
<meuserj|work> jono, you could modify the rc script to exit true when stop is invoked...
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Heh. Ok. Type ls. Does that show the folder there?
<apokryphos> BobaFett: it might just be an issue of the Desktop not refreshing.
<kim1> 'Please wait, loading kernal'...how do I get into recovery mode?
<karsten> suzyq: No, safe mode isn't a GRUB boot option.  It's something you initiate *during* the Windows boot process by hitting <f8>
<dazed> www.google.com
<suzyq> karsten: ah, ok.
<karsten> suzyq: You'd need to post /boot/grub/menu.lst for me to figure out what he's got going on.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> wait... i type ls, and it shows 'desktop'
<apokryphos> dazed: you could always go for konversation, btw. ;-)
<apokryphos> BobaFett: what does pwd give?
<kim1> anyone?
<Loiosh> Suz: The microsoft solutions for that problem are at the URL I gave.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> but im sure the path is correct
<chillywilly> anyone know if it is possible to get multiple vnc displays on windows xp?
<BobaFett> apokryphos> /home/myuser !!!!!! but im sure I typed the path correctly!
<evarlast> chillywilly: not like terminal services, no.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> i used /home/myuser/desktop ...
<jono> meuserj|work, good idea
<apokryphos> BobaFett: heh. Note that Linux is case-sensitive
<apokryphos> BobaFett: it's "Desktop"
<BobaFett> apokryphos> I noticed xD ... but I still cant get inside the desktop folderr...
<apokryphos> so.... cd Desktop
<apokryphos> then type pwd to clarify you're in there.
<bjron> greetings
<awstott> hooray for windows..... http://www.astalavista.com/images/gallery/ad_error.jpg
<apokryphos> hah
<kim1> I have a kernal panic after trying to install netatalk via synaptic package manager...now it won't boot into Linux...how do I bypass the GRUB menu and drop directly recovery/single user mdoe??
<kim1> mode
<suzyq> karsten: i tried to DCC menu.lst to you.
<BobaFett> apokryphos> rm -rf foldername at desktop, right?
<BobaFett> apokryphos> it wont delete it...
<apokryphos> BobaFett: once you've successfully altered the location. Obviously, change <foldername> with the actual folder name ;-)
<apokryphos> BobaFett: what does it say?
<Loiosh> Hehe, folder
<Loiosh> ..directory =)
<apokryphos> Ah yes. The Windoze effect.
<meuserj|work> jono, you're jono from lugradio aren't you?
<BobaFett> apokryphos> LOl it did, now Im felipe@slave1~/desktop !
<BobaFett> apokryphos> it doesnt say anything...i type rm -rf foldername and it does nothing...
<apokryphos> BobaFett: Excellent. However, I'm pretty sure that should be Desktop, unless you changed the name...
<kim1> anyone know how to get into recovery mode? do I do this from the CD install?
<Echylo> hello, I try ubuntu on a very old pc, and it won't even boot the cd
<Echylo> any idea why not?
<Scrummie> hi, anybody got some time for a noob?
<Loiosh> The BIOS has to support boot-from-cd, Echylo
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> it does Loiosh
<BobaFett> EchyLo> try changing the video card. That worked for me.
<apokryphos> BobaFett: A good guide for getting started.
<Echylo> It's an oold
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell BobaFett rute
<Pyre> BobaFett: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<Echylo> pc
<Echylo> I aint spending money at it
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> it's a 15 mb
<Echylo> ram
<Echylo> :D
<Loiosh> Heh
<bjron> got a small issue w/ X, I've got one of those 17" widescreen laptops, and the resolution should be 1440x900, but when I installed ubuntu it was set to 1400x1050.  the interesting thing here is that all modes listed in my XF86Config-4 file are indeed 1440x900
<meuserj|work> kim1, no.. do it from the GRUB menu.. have you gotten the GRUB menu up yet?
<BobaFett> thanks man...checking that url
<Loiosh> Are you -sure- it'll boot from a CD? =)
<Echylo> :d
<Scrummie> should iwlist eth1 scanning give some accesspoints within range?
<apokryphos> BobaFett: it's quite long, but it's one of the best out there.
<kim1> it loaded and now I am in Please wait, loading kernal
<bjron> any ideas why X might be choosing other resolutions?
<kim1> with a prompt
<apokryphos> BobaFett: not all of it is necessary; most of it is good just as a reference guide. Shows you command basics, however.
<BobaFett> awesome :) ... but...yep...its loooooooooooooooong
<Echylo> ok
<kim1> how do I get to the GRUN window?
<Echylo> so would freebsd work?
<kim1> GRUB
<kim1> meuserj|work: how do I get to the GRUB window?
<Loiosh> If you're having trouble booting from a CD, my first suggestion would be to try another cd
<meuserj|work> kim1, hit escape just before the kernel would load.. you should get a list of all the kernels on the system.
<Loiosh> Like the ULive one.
<kim1> yes I did
<kim1> I cvan tab and it shows me Linux: old
<meuserj|work> there should be one that says "recovery mode" or something.
<kim1> nope
<kim1> nada
<Echylo> tell me an os which will work on a vry old pc
<Scrummie> anybody here with a wireless network?
<meuserj|work> kim1, ok.. .just a sec
<kim1> thanks a million! I'd dead in the water until I get this fixed! :)
<Loiosh> Something like feather, Echylo
<Scrummie> nobody with wireless network?
<Scrummie> :/
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> feather?
<kim1> meuserj|work: btw: I'm still in the yaboot mode
<kim1> so I am assuming this is not GRUB
<Loiosh> I heard it mentioned this morning. You may want to hit up the Wikipedia for a list of distributions for older computers
<meuserj|work> kim1, crap... you're right...  I forgot you said this was a powerbook
<djp> hi all
<meuserj|work> kim1, therefore, it is not grub.. so I can't really help you
<Echylo> ok thanks matey
<kim1> actually an iBook -- same thing basically
<kim1> so GRUB is a PC thing?
<djp> quick question. mozplugger or mplayerplug-in?
<meuserj|work> kim1, you need to figure out how to give the kernel command line options
<meuserj|work> and give it the option "single"
<cocol> djp hoary?
<meuserj|work> kim1, before booting.. that will do the trick.. I don't know enough about yaboot to step you through it
<Scrummie> nobody with wifi ?
<kim1> ok thanks
<mjr> kim1, yes; they're apparently working on making it more portable, but that's the current situation
<cocol> warty >mozplugger
<kim1> anyone know how to drop into command line from yaboot on an iBook?
<djp> colcol: reasons?
<Loiosh> I'm looking for dists, Echylo
<karsten> kim1: Ask simonrvn in #debian.
<Loiosh> FYI
<kim1> ok thanks!
<cocol> for me in warty mozplugger is stable and guick start of sound
<Loiosh> Echylo: Are you looking to do something with it, or just run it as a firewall?
<cocol> hoary >mozilla-mplayer
<hedu> Hi guys! I'm looking for help to get an external monitor working
<Loiosh> Actually
<djp> cocol: i have installed both xine and mplayer. i really do not want to use totem for multimedia due to it's temperamental nature. what do you use to view media streams when browsing the web?
<Raksu> is there same kind of dpkg system like in debian on ubuntu?
<Loiosh> Yes, it is apt-based, Raksu
<cocol> djp mplayer and realpl
<d1zz1> hi all, I'm trying to get Java3D working on JDK1.5 - anyone got it working? I already have it working fine on my Fedora box using JDK1.4.2....
<Raksu> ok.. does it use same packages than debian?
<djp> cocol: and mplayer works using mozplugger?
<Loiosh> No, it uses Ubuntu packages based on your version (warty / horty)
<cocol> apt-get install mplayer-586 mplayer-fonts mozilla-mplayer
<Lysit> how do you launch gnone from the terminal, just installed Ubuntu and it launched straight into terminal after updating
<Loiosh> startx
<mjr> then there's a problem with the X server setup, since if it worked, it'd start automatically
<karsten> Lysit: terminal == console?
<mjr> (I'm off to the bus, tho)
<karsten> suzyq: Um.  Sec.
<Lysit> Karsten, er yes I think
<karsten> suzyq: Post to #flood
<karsten> suzyq: menu.lst
<Raksu> Loiosh: ok.. is there any major differences to debian?
<karsten> Lysit: OK.  "terminal" usually means "terminal window" within an X session.  "console" == text-mode, nongraphical display.
<mjr> *cough*
<Loiosh> Major? I wouldn't say major
<trust> I should give people free root access to a linux terminal in my town =(
<mjr> "console" = the primary user I/O-interface of a box (monitor, keyboard, possibly mouse)
<trust> I wonder how long it would take for someone to kill it =(
<karsten> Loiosh: Well, if it doesn't work at all, I'd consider it major.  Tough for a n00b too.
<Raksu> Loiosh: ok.. i should be familiar also with ubuntu because used debian for several years now
<Loiosh> Ubuntu is a... different take on Debian. They're familiar, yes.
<Loiosh> The difference is in the design and applications, Rak, the debian-ness is all there. =)
<karsten> Lysit: Anyhow, 'startx' should spew a bunch of stuff onto console, particularly if X ("GNOME") doesn't start.  The last few lines should be error messages of some sort.
<Tux-Rox> Anyone have any luck getting the address lookup applet working on Hoary? I can't get it to work at all....
<karsten> Loiosh: IME, the debianness is _mostly_ there.  I've found a few holes.
<apokryphos> Raksu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
* Loiosh nods.
<dazed> hey...so to copy a file from one place its cp right?
<Loiosh> Yes, dazed
<apokryphos> dazed: it is. See man cp.
<karsten> dazed: yes.
<karsten> dazed: 'man cp'
<Lysit> I got error 2 (ernno 2 or something really) what ever thats about
* Loiosh really enjoys the Ubuntu website
<Loiosh> That's actually what sold me on finally deciding to try linux again.
<karsten> Loiosh: But you read it for the articles, right?
<Loiosh> Oh yes =)
<hawke_> I read it for the pictures.
<Raksu> is there grub or lilo on default booter on ub ;)?
<Loiosh> grub
<karsten> Raksu: GRUB defaults.
<Loiosh> Time for food!
<Raksu> damn.. i like more of lilo :)
<karsten> Loiosh: food for time.
<Raksu> but it can be changed..
<hedu> can anyone help with getting an external monitor to work?
<hawke_> those ubuntu-calendar peoples are hawt.
<Loiosh> Gotta go! bye
<MaxeyPad> Perhaps I'm in the wrong channel for this, if so does anyone know of a good way to implement a global address book so multiple users can access the address book that will work with Evolution?
<dazed> anyone in here framilliar with fluxbox?
<Tux-Rox> MaxeyPad, I think the guys over at Novell are working on this with the new Hula project. Go to irc.gnome.org and into the #evolution channel and ask there.
<MaxeyPad> Thanks a lot
<MaxeyPad> Open source support wins again
<Tux-Rox> NP, yup....
<Lysit> ok, as sudo -s
<Lysit> > startx
<Lysit> > Using Authority file home/finch/.xauthority
<Lysit> > Writing Authority file home/finch/.xauthority
<Lysit> > Writing Authority file home/finch/.xauthority
<Lysit> > Using Authority file home/finch/.xauthority
<damageco> Yapi Yop !
<Lysit> > xinit: Server Error
<Tux-Rox> MaxeyPad, There is a #hula channel here as well. Ask there first
<scizzo> Lysit: *shrug* starting X with a root user?
<dazed> if anyone is framilliar with blackbox or fluxbox
<dazed>  i need help installing a style
<scizzo> dazed: isn't that documented somewhere?
<PacoBCN> Wow, big updates today in repos!
<dazed> not on the fluxbox site or when i google i dont get a direct response
<dazed> gtk-nutella got updated right?
<PacoBCN> somehow one of the upgrades make me uninstall apache-php-mod
<scizzo> dazed: /usr/share/fluxbox/styles/ ?
<dazed> well i got the style in the style folder
<dazed> but
<dazed> its not showing up on my menu
<scizzo> dazed: restarted Fluxbox?
<cocol> its update day
<dazed> yeah
<dazed> but
<dazed> i figured it out
<dazed> it was pulling it from /usr/share/ and not ~/.fluxbox/
<scizzo> ok
<hedu> running ubuntu NEED help with monitor
<goldfish_> dazed: Sorry, I forgot to tell you that yesterday.
<dazed> tell me what
<dazed> awit dont tell me ill brb
<Weems> whats the root password on the warty livecd?
<pauldaoust> hey, people of the world... I assume that if I switch my motherboard, Ubuntu won't have too much trouble finding and using all the new modules, eh?
<goldfish_> dazed: about it reading it from that file
<dazed> ok goldfish u can tell me now
<goldfish_> the fluxbox styles thing
<dazed> yeah well i got that
<dazed> but the backgrounds are not working
<apokryphos> hedu: what is the problem?
<dazed> brb im going to restart see if it takes effect after that
<hedu> I have a laptop and want to have an external monitor
<hedu> when i plug in the monitor i see all boot messages as soon as x starts  it turns black
* jon1012 is glad to see that his software will be in universe :D
<apokryphos> hedu: you will possibly have to reconfigure your x, I'd imagine.
<hedu> ok how
<apokryphos> hedu: do you know whether you are using xfree or xorg?
<dazed> goldfish: i downloaded this style and i read the style and i put the backgrounds folder it came with in my .fluxbox folder
<dazed> erad this line is it supposed to bet here
<dazed> rootCommand:    xv -quit -root -rmode 5 ~/.fluxbox/backgrounds/sid_digital_she.$
<kbrooks> hedu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 for xfree
<hedu> yeah xfree
<dazed> $ is replaced by .jpg
<apokryphos> hedu: you can use the command: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<goldfish_> dazed: emm
<goldfish_> dazed: dunno :)
<goldfish_> dazed: Can u get any backgrounds to work?
<dazed> no
<goldfish_> k
<dazed> i think its gnome
<hedu> ok i try
<goldfish_> I'll give it a bash
<goldfish_> and see if i get it to work
<dazed> gratzi
<kbrooks> hedu, and read the screens carefully
<apokryphos> hedu: also, please be careful with refresh rates. Not sure about xfree, but with xorg there's the potential to permanently damage your monitor, afaik.
<dazed> also im on the 'apt-get' version of fluxbox which is outdated a lil is there anyway i can get the new one?
<hawke_> apokryphos: Also true with xfree.
<hedu> kbrooks and apokryphos: I went through it but it didn't give me any option for the monitor
<dazed> when i download it off site and try to install i get errors at the 'make' part of the install
<hedu> some things about keyboard
<hawke_> apokryphos: Though I think the potential is low in modern times.
<kbrooks> apokryphos, how would stting refresh rates too high or too low permanently damage your monitor?
<apokryphos> hedu: it certainly does. :P
<apokryphos> kbrooks: well, by making it too high for the monitor to handle.
<kbrooks> apokryphos, too low? does this apply to too low? can refresh rates be set too low?
<hawke_> apokryphos: most monitors just turn off or display "out of range" when they get higher or lower than they can handle.
<apokryphos> kbrooks: I don't know. I know it can be damaged by being set too high. I haven't tried either, though.
<hedu> apokryphos: it does give options like the video card, driver, keyboard, mouse but not about an external monitor
<hawke_> apokryphos: modern ones that is.
<apokryphos> hawke_: yup.
<stuNNed> crimsun: hi, does ~/.gnome2 contain gconf variables?
<apokryphos> hedu: Oh, I know there's no option about *external* monitor, but I think it does ask there for the name of your monitor. I imagine that's how it would happen; I would have thought you'd have to make some changes in bios essentially.
<hedu> apokryphos: no it doesn't even ask about the name of the monitor
<apokryphos> one sec
<hedu> apokryphos: I thought I need to change /ets/X11/XFconfig-4
<apokryphos> hedu: that setup changes that file
<hedu> apokryphos: but I don't really know what to put in that file
<piratePenguin> I'm trying to get my ISDN card up and running (again)... I can't find my old ISDN_MAKEDEV script anywhere so whats the easiest way to mknod the /dev/isdninfo etc, device files.. what bout this MAKEDEV script (link) I see in /dev ?
<apokryphos> hedu: hmm, you're right. There is no monitor setup there; I'm getting confused with xorg reconfigure.
<warty> hjello
<hedu> apokryphos: it does but doesn't change it the way i need it to
<goldfish_> PATRICK
<hedu> apokryphos: any other suggestions???
<apokryphos> hedu: Hmm, I see you haven't had much luck on the forums there either. Though, there's a previous thread there. You might have some luck searching on the linuxquestions.org forums. Sorry I can't be of more help here.
<hedu> apokryphos : thanks anyways; which thread do you mean?
<apokryphos> hedu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252
<apokryphos> There's a few others too. Search should yield the results.
* padraig_ is considering moving from a b0rked debian install to ubuntu
<hubert> where can I find a file output from system startup ?
<hubert> a file with output
<hawke_> hubert: /var/log/dmesg will give you kernel messages
<hubert> hawke_: I don't want kernel message, I need warnings from init
<kbrooks> Question
<kbrooks> I want APT to be verbose
<kbrooks> i want it to pint our every command it does
<kbrooks> out*
<hubert> hawke_: messages after kernel is loaded to GDM starts
<StoffBox-Steve> hi :) what modprobe i must do to get the Sensors work ? > hoary
<apokryphos> kbrooks: for apt-get? See the man page.
<javier> why when i do apt-get upgrade there's a list of packages that are not upgraded ;o (ie: firefox :@ )
<javier> jaja
<hawke_> hubert: There probably isn't any place.  Possibly /var/log/syslog.
<hawke_> hubert: but complete text of the boot process is not available.
<hubert> hawke_: I can see a little on the console
<piratePenguin> what can I use to open/convert KWD (Kword) documents?
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: kword . ;-)
<piratePenguin> apokryphos: :(
<apokryphos> depends on what you want to convert it to
<piratePenguin> anything really...
<apokryphos> well, kword has a range of formats there. Not sure of OpenOffice recongises kword yet.
<stuNNed> anyone else xorg eating cpu on today's hoary updates?
<piratePenguin> apokryphos, doesn't.. not my version anyhow
<StoffBox-Steve> how to i get the Sensors for Temp Fan etc work with Hoary 2.6.10 ?
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: I'm wondering if there's a command that can convert them. Might be worth trying in #koffice.
<apokryphos> or #kde if no luck in there.
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: if it's just one file you want to convert, I wouldn't mind converting it to .txt for you if it'll save you the hassle of installing it. :)
<apokryphos> though koffice sweet is really nice (and getting better). :P
<apokryphos> *suit
<piratePenguin> apokryphos: but I'm on GNOME..?
* _jon_ hands apokryphos an "e"
<PacoBCN> Dependencies and problems :S
<apokryphos> heh, yeah
<piratePenguin> I know I can use KDE apps, but isn't that like.. an insult
<PacoBCN> Just upgraded hoary
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: kde is of course fully installable on Ubuntu.
<PacoBCN> and can't install libapache-mod-php4 anymore
<PacoBCN> since it says
<apokryphos> an insult? Why?
<PacoBCN> libapache-mod-php4:
<PacoBCN>   Depends: php4-common (=4:4.3.10-2ubuntu3) but 4:4.3.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<piratePenguin> apokryphos: yea but I loove gnome
<PacoBCN> wtf?
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: I'm not telling you to abandon gnome.
<kbrooks> look at the error message
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: thinking that gnome-ers shouldn't use kde-apps or visa versa is plainly frivolous. Why shouldn't we each benefit from each other's strengths?
<piratePenguin> apokryphos: oh, good point :p ... I've just stopped using KDE apps since I migrated to GNOME...
<kbrooks> PacoBCN, remove php4-common and libapache-mod-php4, and reinstall libapache-mod-php4 first
<piratePenguin> and I'm lovin gnome
<stuNNed> lovey dovey
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: you'll be missing out on quite a bit if you kept to that. :P
* padraig_ goes to install ubuntu - fingers crossed
<shock> hello again
<kbrooks> PacoBCN, errr
<kbrooks> PacoBCN, no wait dont.
<piratePenguin> apokryphos, I'll manage :p (/me hopes) thanks for the help :D
<meuserj|work> apokryphos, I disagree... I haven't had qt installed for years.
<kbrooks> PacoBCN, pm me
<PacoBCN> kbrooks, tell me
<apokryphos> meuserj|work: that doesn't mean you're not missing out. Of course, different users are different; I'm speaking about the average user. KDE, as gnome, has a lot to offer.
<apokryphos> (not just as a desktop environment, but with its apps)
<meuserj|work> right.. but with the notable exception of k3b.. there is usually a gnome equivilant.
<apokryphos> IMO, apps like amarok, K3b are unrivalled.
<apokryphos> Just as GIMP is unrivalled.
* apokryphos eagerly awaits krita, nevertheless
<meuserj|work> I've never used amarok... just seen screenshots... but I haven't seen anything in there that would make me want to use it over rb or muine
<cat_ad> hi.i just upgrade to latest hoary lastnight,but now my computer feels slow.menu's and window-switching takes longer.i dont know whats wrong, any ideas?
<stuNNed> muine is my fav
<apokryphos> meuserj|work: It's worth trying it out. It has a plethora of features over any other Linux mp3 player. Some really nice new features lately, too. Try it, you'll love it, or your money back. ;-)
<stuNNed> cat_ad: same here, installing new udpdates todasy
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, the only reason I don't use muine is that they don't (at least didn't the last time I used it) have any kind of shuffle functionality.
<StoffBox-Steve> how to i get the Sensors for Temp Fan etc work with Hoary 2.6.10 ?
<piratePenguin> apokryphos: if I installed, say, K3B, would it run *perfectly* and not care that I'm not using the KDE env? Cause I installed it on ubuntu once before and it did work alright, but it looked a bit.. unclean
<Slackman> hey guys , i just want something to start up on boot before x. Is rc.local only on slackware systems? is there a generic one for sysv style init?
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: there is shuffle in hoary
<apokryphos> piratePenguin: it should run without faults, yes, but not start up as quickly. :P
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: afaik it's in universe
<cat_ad> stuNNed, so you still have the problem after updating? or it's fixed with today's update?
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, can you shuffle over the whole collection, or just with the current playlist?
<stuNNed> cat_ad: 'Installing updates...' as we speak, dunno yet
<cat_ad> stuNNed, ok thanks.
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: you can add the whole collection then shuffle or current playlist, up to you i guess
<piratePenguin> apokryphos: heh, thanks
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, hmm.. maybe I"ll try it out then...
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: don't use separate repo's for it, just use ubuntu's it's in there now
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, right
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: wrong.
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: right wrong howdy doody doo doo
<neighborlee> is udev working any better in hoary now ? ;-)..I need to  switch for xorg ( need some libs for devel) but last I tried it ( Ihave CD) automounting wasnt reliable like warty..???
<kbrooks> stuNNed and meuserj|work: halt
<stuNNed> kbrooks: shutdown -r -t 60 now
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, beat me to it...
<kbrooks> dude
<hubert> I compiled kernel 2.6.10 and now my usb pen drive is not automounted (although CD is automounted). what can cause this?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Man i am haveing like NO luck with Cedega under ubuntu. :(
<hubert> I can mount it manualy
<Ubuntu> :)
<Ubuntu> Haydyy hoo kids
<Ubuntu> howya dowin'
<kbrooks> lol
<kbrooks> Ubuntu, :)
* Loiosh uses Ubuntu
<Loiosh> uNf
* Ubuntu uses Ubuntu :)
* Ubuntu turns off for a while
<Blissex> hubert: if you do ''clever'' things like compiling your own kernels you are skilled enough to figure that out yourself...
<kayali> hello there
<neighborlee> Dr_willis, cvs or regular and whats it doing out of curiosity ( I dont use it as my games dont work in it anyway)
<neighborlee> hi ;00
<chillywilly> I am having problems browsing smb shares
<chillywilly> I can see the computers on the network and browse to shared folders but I cannot change into any folders nor open any files on there
<chillywilly> they keep prompting me for a password
<chillywilly> this is in nautilus
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, I'm running muine 0.8.2, and I don't see a way to play the whole collection randomly... the only thing I can see to do is to create a playlist of all your music, and then shuffle-play that... and it segfaults when I try that...
<meuserj|work> stuNNed, so it looks like I return to rb
<stuNNed> meuserj|work: join #muine on irc.gnome.org if you want to help
<vash_the_stamped> hello
<shock> hello
<vash_the_stamped> somebody can help me ?
<stuNNed> hi vash
<vash_the_stamped> i want to instal warty ubuntu
<javier> why when i do apt-get upgrade there's a list of packages that are not upgraded ;o (ie: firefox ) ?
<vash_the_stamped> but at 80% the instal stop and say me he cant instal the linux noyeau
<tritium> javier, because installing them would either remove packages or install new ones
<kayali> vash_the_stamped: the word is 'kernel'
<javier> yeah
<javier> thats what i want
<Trograin> How do I mount ntfs disks so taht all users get read rights ?
<vash_the_stamped> yes ! i am french so it is difficult for me ^^
<javier> i want to upgrade some of those packages
<javier> ie: firefox
<javier> i have 0.9.3
<javier> ;\
<vash_the_stamped> so the installation stop and say me he cant instal the kernel
<vash_the_stamped> what can i do for repare this ?
<javier> The following packages have been kept back: ... firefox ....
<javier> ;o
<javier> how can i upgrade those too ?
<vash_the_stamped> so, nobody can help me ...
<Pluk> javier, its held back for a reason, theres a little bug in it
<Pluk> tomorrow it will be fied prolly
<Pluk> fixed*
<javier> !
<javier> wow
<Trograin> How do I mount ntfs disks so that all users get read rights ? /etc/fstab is the file I mount them in so they are automaticly mounted allso. but how should a proper line look like so that ALL users get the rights to read??
<javier> that means, that i cannot upgrade firefox trhow apt ?!
<Pluk> thats right javier
<javier> gah
<vash_the_stamped> and, for my problem ?
<Pluk> vash_the_stamped, maybe the cd is bad
<vash_the_stamped> no, i check it with the md5sums and the programm inside the installation of ubuntu
<Raksu> goin' to test ub
<PromGal> what is a good programming language I can get to use for Ubuntu? and that I will have no problem downloading and installing?
<sigglet> c
<sigglet> perl
<sigglet> java
<sigglet> python
<Pluk> python
<sigglet> etc...
<ups> python
<PromGal> could I get any of these for free
<PromGal> I know where to get C but I had problems with it
<sigglet> yes
<PromGal> Could I get java for free, or a good C besides DevC
<ups> python, perl are already there in ubuntu
<meuserj|work> don't forget lua, lisp, eiffel, ruby, php, c++......  too many
<PromGal> i don't know how to run python, but perl Is? i did not know
<javier> everyone
<Pluk> lau is nice too
<Pluk> lua!
<ups> PromGal: i dont think there's any distro without perl pre-installed :)
<CarlK> trying to figure out how to install hoary from the current image file so I don't have to keep burning CD's
<PromGal> well how do I run them
<ups> put #!/usr/bin/perl on top of the script u write
<kbrooks> ups, errrr
<kbrooks> ups: thats shebang form. he wants to know how to RUN it
<naibed> hello
<naibed> I have a problem with my nvidia TNT2 and official nvidia glx drivers
<PromGal> same with python, I do not know how
<kbrooks> PromGal, perl file.pl; python file.py
<ups> kbrooks: oops, sorry
<PromGal> aight
<ups> yeah that's how u can run them
<ups> :)
<tritium> are old packages placed in the morgue directories the date they get replaced?
<PromGal> I am currently using C++ in skool, but I do not know a good one to use, any suggestions
<kbrooks> python
<ups> python seems pretty nice, i'm trying to learn it myself
<naibed> When I configure my Xorg to use the nvidia driver, load the glx driver etc., It starts and shows the nvidia's logo, but It remains still in the "background" althoug GL applications work perfectly...anyone knows what could it happen? thanks
<PromGal> the school is gay. and errors come up with python, my friends tried
<kbrooks> PromGal, dude
<ups> PromGal: diveintopython.org has a good guide
<kbrooks> what errors
<eyequeue> how does a school have a sexual orientation and how is that prelevant in #ubuntu? :(
<PromGal> wrong format and stuff
<PromGal> I dunno its just gay
<kbrooks> "wrong format"?
<PromGal> like, I have trouble making HTML and PHP files at skpp;
<kbrooks> indentation you mean?
<PromGal> skooL*
<eyequeue> please drop the homophobia, it is offensive
<PromGal> i dunno
<PromGal> I meant ungay
<PromGal> un-happy
<kbrooks> PromGal, is indentation to delimit blocks gay
<PromGal> no
<PromGal> just doesn't work, they have to re-type all of it
<kbrooks> well, is python gay then?
<goldfish_> HOMOS
<goldfish_> ?
<tritium> #offtopic
<PromGal> I never said python is gay
<PromGal> the school is gay
<shock> ok - question: can i assign a  key in metacity to "resize windows on mouse movement" just like the "grab window" key for movement?
<Ubuntu> goldfish_ ssssh ... this is gay channel .. dont offend
<phlax> hi - im having a problem with a soundcard playing back v slowly - but the startup sound seems ok - any ideas?
<goldfish_> I am gay.
<ompaul> python, is a an object orientated scripting/programming language, it is nothing else. perl is a scripting/programming language, it is nothing lese
<goldfish_> I wont offend.
<kengur> anyone using GnoCHM?
<PromGal> If I chose to, python works in Windows XP too?
<CarlK> yes
<shock> anyone?
<ompaul> python works on many platforms
<PromGal> aight
<shock> no metacity freak here?
<PromGal> aight
<PromGal> well thanks for all your help
<ompaul> shock, me not one :)
<shock> hmkay
<tritium> How do I track down a previous version of a package in the morgue?
* ompaul grabs the titles freak, curls up in a ball drolls and says precious :)
<neofeed> is it normal that games like OpenTTD and UT2k4 suck in Ubuntu/Hoary performance wise?
<Slackman> neofeed: what specs are your machine...?
<neofeed> Althon 1.4Ghz, 1.5GBRam, GeForce FX 5700 LE
<neofeed> UT2k4 lets me select 800x600 only and is slow like dog poo
<tritium> please quantify the speed of dog poo
<hawke_> neofeed: Got the nvidia binary drivers installed?
<neofeed> yep
<hawke_> neofeed: got them enabled?
<hawke_> neofeed: (change "nv" to "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<neofeed> moritz@basis:~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nv
<neofeed>         Driver          "nvidia"
<hawke_> neofeed: can you /msg the output of 'xdpyinfo | head -n 50'?
<neofeed> http://mdot.mine.nu/~moritz/xdpyinfo
<hawke_> neofeed: Are you running with full quality settings and at 1600x1200 in UT2004?
<hawke_> neofeed: also, what fps does 'glxgears' get
<neofeed> hawke, i can't even select anything but 800x600 in UT
<neofeed> hawke, around 1800
<Noob1> hey guys
<Noob1> anyone out there tonight
<hawke_> neofeed: That's about right for that card on that system, I believe ... so you're OK on the 3d accelleration.  Try turning down your quality settings in ut2004 if you can
<neofeed> below low?
<neofeed> c'mon I can play UT2k4 liquidly on this box... at least i could when I had gentoo
<Noob1> how do u switch to kde session on ubuntu?
<hawke_> neofeed: Well, then I have no idea. :-/
<neofeed> so it must be something with the settings of ubuntu
<apokryphos> Noob1: you log out, select "Session > KDE" then login
<hawke_> neofeed: Well, you have 3d acceleration going, I don't know what else would be the culprit
<neofeed> it most be something with the DRI pipeline or so
<Noob1> apokryphos:hmmm if its now there where do i install it ?
<fsmw> hi guys!
<neofeed> even SDL games run slow
<apokryphos> Noob1: if it's now there? Have you installed kde, first? It [Ubuntu]  doesn't automatically come with kde
* tritium downgrades broken dia
<fsmw> i'm using hoary, and there is a broken package: python-diacanvas2
<Noob1> apokryphos: oh ok thanks , on more question ... where do i install new apps on ubuntu that are on the cd
<hawke_> neofeed: silly question, but I assume you have the nvidia-glx package installed (I think it would not be working if you didn't...)
<neofeed> yep that's installed
<apokryphos> Noob1: Not sure if there's an add/remove package manager in Gnome... there might be. You can always just put in the cd and drag the debs out, but you'll probably have quite a few dependency issues
<apokryphos> Noob1: if you've got a decent connection, the easiest way is to just get them from the repositories
<Noob1> apokryphos: lol i have ubuntu on laptop and cant get wireless to work , the program jamms the whole time
<apokryphos> Noob1: I know Warty has quite a few laptop issues, a lot of which -- I hear -- are sorted in hoary. Which one are you using?
<Noob1> apokryphos: warty i think ,
<raksu> for god sake, why does not ubuntu give root password to change in installation!?
<apokryphos> Noob1: what's your Internet connection like?
<Noob1> apokryphos: pretty good
<neofeed> raksu, because that would get the noobs go bonkas
<apokryphos> Noob1: it's probably worth upgrading to hoary, then.
<raksu> ok.. i fall back to debian.. this is fucking bloat :)
<neofeed> raksu, it's better to have them here and ask: it's asking me for a Super User password - what to do. So we can give them the mandatory lecturing
<Pluk> lmao if thats the only reason....
<tritium> raksu, set the root password if you want it so badly
<Noob1> apokryphos: is there uprage files ? or do i have to get the whole iso?
<Pluk> its the same as saying ubuntu sux cuz i dont like the brown background
<apokryphos> Pyre: tell Noob1 ubuhoary
<Pyre> Noob1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<apokryphos> Noob1: it's very, very easy to do.
<raksu> very nice without root access ;(
<Pluk> raksu, man sudo
<tritium> How using sudo is considered "bloat" is beyond me...
<neofeed> raksu, someone told me falling back to debian is like cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/hoary/sage/g > /tmp/tmp && mv /tmp/tmp /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Noob1> thanks alot for the help
<raksu> ok changed
<neofeed> raksu, you DO have root access
<apokryphos> np
<neofeed> raksu, just type sudo bash
<raksu> forget whole sudo while anger ;)
<raksu> yes changed it already
<raksu> okay.. 2.6.11 'n nvidia to machine..
<Noob1> do i have to update to hoary from ubuntu
<Noob1> or can i download a package in windows ?
<apokryphos> Noob1: you can do either. Updating from ubuntu is far easier
<apokryphos> since, it really only takes editing one file and two commands
<Noob1> yeah but the prob is i dont have internet on my system with ubuntu
<apokryphos> Noob1: Ok. No worries; you can still update from the iso.
<apokryphos> Noob1: see the topic for the latest array
<fsmw> python-diacanvas2 is broken
<fsmw> in hoary
<Mirv> should mailman@lists.ubuntu.com be answering? I think I e-mailed that address 3 weeks ago or so and forgot about it then.. I'm just interested in starting a new mailing list
<mattcamp> Is Ubuntu a good distribution for servers, or is it only recommended for desktops?  I'm setting up a new server and am trying to decide between Ubuntu and Debian Sarge.
<Noob1> ta
<apokryphos> fsmw: a few other python things are too, I believe. Might be a good idea to put that on the mailing list
<jdub> mattcamp: great for servers
<tritium> fsmw, dia itself has some problems
<jdub> mattcamp: because it's security supported, up to date, and nicely hardened.
<tritium> don't include images in a .dia diagram, unless you want a useless diagram
<fsmw> ok i'll put it on ML
<mattcamp> jdub: Cool.  Actually the box already has Woody on it, so I'll be upgrading.
<jdub> mattcamp: i'd recommend installing fresh
<mattcamp> jdub: Unfortunately not an option, since I don't have access to the console.
<jdub> bummer
<tritium> fsmw, tell me what you know about python-diacanvas2?
<tritium> that may be related to my problems with images in .dia files
<Mirv> mattcamp: I'd probably go Debian for servers.. it's not that Ubuntu wouldn't make a good server, it's just that its main archive is mainly about desktop programs (and a limited amount of servers, httpd, sshd, vsftpd etc.)
<ajay> hello all.
<goldfish_> hi
<Mirv> mattcamp: Ubuntu has 18 months of support for each release, but you can probably stick with Sarge for a very long time without a distribution update
<ajay> does anyone know how I can put my ibook2 to sleep?  it doesn't do it automatically when I close the cover?
<shock> running ubuntu?
<ajay> yep. ppc version.
<fsmw> well, i'm trying to install gaphor, and python-diacanvas2 is a depencie
<shock> i think the sleep support is missing in the knernel if you are still on warty
<Mirv> ajay: the Warty release does not have very much support for power saving features like sleep. Hoary that will be released next month supports a lot more.
<shock> I am runnong hoary on a powerbook
<shock> self-compiled kernel
<fsmw> that's all, i guess that i can build it from the source
<shock> sleep works like a charm
<ajay> ah.  would you recommend a dist-upgrade?
<thully> wow - just notice KDE is now in Hoary's main - cool!
<viper12> wow. another 100meg+ update today. lol.
<Mirv> ajay: well hoary isn't released yet, but then again it's already in Preview Freeze so it's nearing it's final form rapidly..
<Riddell> thully: we like to think so
<ajay> ok.  I'll wait.  thank you everyone.
<thully> I see kdebase and a whole bunch of stuff that wasn't there 24 hours ago
<mattcamp> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<mattcamp> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<mattcamp> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<mattcamp> /quit
<bskahan> daniels: is the acpi-x40 package still needed?
<eruin> 0110110001101001011011100111010101111000
<schasi> eruin: which base?
* _jon_ mutters something about free mac minis...http://www.freeminimacs.com/?r=15682504
<eruin> schasi: all your
<viper12> are those minis any relation to white castle burgers?  ;)
<schasi> ;-) na what did it mean?
<eruin> linux :P
* eruin hunts for ups
<ups> stop spamming in binary... it wont get u any clicks
<ups> eruin: ;)
<eruin> :-)
<eruin> I'm just bored
<ups> i'm sleepy... nite
<eruin> nite ;)
<cat_ad> hello everyone. I was here before asking about poor performance after recent upgrade. has anybody got any further info?
<viper12> by performance are you referring to screen redraw/sluggishness etc?
<cat_ad> viper12, yeah. the system is pretty sluggish
<schasi> eruin: did you post the ascii characters?
<viper12> I was readig that the xorg update is most likely the culprit.  I'm seeing slow redraw over here (even in xchat) after the 6.8.2-2 update.
<cat_ad> viper12, oh right. so i guess there's no fix as of yet?
<raksu> umm.. grub updating automatically made the menu changes, right?
<viper12> we're gettin' spoiled about fixes methinks....as the update to xorg new.
<tritium> fsmw, can you point me to the python-diacanvas2 bug you were referring to please?
<fsmw> tritium, i'm using hoary and i can't install the package, it has brokens deps
<plagerism> My current running kernel is 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8, why isnt this package available anymore??
<jimi-> hi there
<fsmw> tritium, python-diacanvas2: Depends: python (< 2.4) pero 2.4-0ubuntu6 va a ser instalado
<fsmw> so gaphor has the same problem
<fsmw> gaphor: Depends: python (< 2.4) pero 2.4-0ubuntu6 va a ser instalado
<fsmw>           Depends: python-diacanvas2 pero no va a instalarse
<jimi-> is there an array CD 6 ?
<bretzel> jimi: uh? is there supposed to be a CD 6 ? I run Array cd 5 and it is quite stable...
<xan> hi
<jimi-> bretzel : i dont know =) on schedule its supposed to be released on feb 28th , then the preview release on march 9th
<maximaus> any audio card whizzes available?
<goldfish_> lol
<jimi-> i read a mailing list post from matt anouncing a new release for today
<jimi-> i suppose its array 6
<xan> hrm, anybody knows if the decision of using the frontal led on powermacs for disk activity was discussed anywhere?
<jimi-> sw33t!! the "apple" light  on the cover???
<xan> mmm, no
<jimi-> oh
<jimi-> =] 
<jimi-> that would be cool hehe
<xan> the little led on the thingie you press the open the laptop
<bretzel> jimi: good :-) but unless the next preview annouces even more fixes, I don't think I will test those, even when THE release is out at April ...
<xan> and personally it's driving me nuts, it's very distracting :)
<xan> I don't boot on OSX much, but I think they don't use it for that
<Tux-Rox> maximaus, What is the issue?
<jimi-> bretzel : yeah, if its stable for you, dont touch anything lol
<maximaus> my sound just quit working and I need to get it back LOL
<maximaus> it works when gdm comes up
<jimi-> my array 2 install  is quite random, even with updates
<maximaus> but not when logged into Gnome, there's no /dev/dsp :/
<bretzel> jimi: at least, array 5 installation was perfect for me. array 4 was screwed tho...
<jimi-> why using ubuntu on apple? mac osx looks so much better!
<Tux-Rox> maximaus, What sound card do you have?
<hawke_> jimi-: But Ubuntu feels better. :-)
<jimi-> (its not about ubuntu tough, but any PC OS so far)
<jimi-> =] 
<maximaus> Tux-Rox, an onboard Intel 82801
<bretzel> BTW, nobody knows if the address-book applet works now ?
<jimi-> when will there be something like OSX-so-smooth-GUI on linux?
<Tux-Rox> maximaus, I am not too sure then. I had an Audigy problem that had the digital out blocking the analog out. Once muted via alsamixer, it worked.
<maximaus> Tux-Rox, I've heard of that, but this is wierder. LOL
<Tux-Rox> I agree. GDM didn't produce sound either. Check you sound settings if your Prefs to make sure the server (esd) is still running.
<Tux-Rox> Are you using warty or hoary?
<maximaus> warty
<Tux-Rox> Hum, odd for sure. Sorry, but I have not a clue.
<maximaus> no esd running
<ions> anyone here get graveman installed succesfully in warty?
<Welly> wicked! got ubuntu installed, connected to the net via wlan and i'm happy :)
<raksu> anybody had problems with gamma_drv.c on 2.6.11 on compiling?
<maximaus> Yeah, I used the Mandrake cooker rpm of graveman via alien.
<_phate_> Two things (one newbish) 1> (noob) Is there a GUI for apt-get 2> I have an ISA sound card, how do I configure it?
<ions> ugh, that's more complicated than I want to do
<goldfish_> Pluk: 1) Synaptic Package Manager
<goldfish_> 2) No Idea :/
<Pluk> ?
<Pluk> i didnt ask anything?
<maximaus> phate, try "sudo modprobe sb" to see if a standard soundblaster module works
<Noob1> hi, How do you setup a wireless network to use dhcp??
<Welly> not sure, but our adsl modem provides dhcp
<maximaus> uber dumb question, but shouldn't "esd&" start the esd sound daemon??
<goldfish_> Pluk: lol, sorry mis-tab
<_phate_> it says there is no sd module
<goldfish_> _phate_: 1) Synaptic Package Manager
<_phate_> *sb
<maximaus> phate, oops I meant "sb"
<jimi-> noob1, first try to configure your wireless settings with something like "iwconfig wifi_interface essid ap_name enc wep_key" (for example)
<ompaul> Noob1, you have used the graphical tool for configuring your network card?
<jimi-> then type dhclient
<Noob1> ?? My interface is not getting an address.
<_phate_> maximaus, it says no such device
<Noob1> graphical interface hangs, let me try dhclient..
<ompaul> Noob1, is the adsl modem (assumption that is what you are using) set to only give out one ip address?
<maximaus> phate, It was just a wild guess. :D
<Noob1> It's a nat gateway and yes it giving other pc's an address
<Noob1> dhclient works ;-)
<Pluk> Noob1, check http://nopaste.biz/?1178 i have my wireless(ath0) with dhcp, the file is /etc/network/interfaces
<maximaus> how do I start the alsa sound server?
<Pluk> with /etc/init.d/alsa start
<maximaus> danke...
<dazed> goldfish you around?
<Pluk> wilkommen
<BWGames> slightly OT, but on a irc network, do all servers have to run the same ircd?
<goldfish_> dazed: haylo
<Noob1> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Noob1> mmm, cool
<Pluk> Noob1, only if you wireless card is ath0
<Pluk> some are wlan0
<dazed> goldfish_: you ever find out about that background stuff?
<ompaul> BWGames, afik yes
<maximaus> crap, still no sound. :(
<goldfish_> dazed: lol, I tried myself
<_d4vid> hi all
<goldfish_> dazed: and it ignored the background command :/
<dazed> so u cant get background to work?
<Noob1> I get the point. my card is eth0
<Noob1> not sure why
<goldfish_> dazed: there is a #fluxbox channel
<goldfish_> dazed: nope
<goldfish_> cant get it working :/
<dazed> on the ubuntu server?
<Noob1> maybe cause wired netork interface does not work
<goldfish_> dazed: on this server :)
<goldfish_> dazed: freenode
<goldfish_> dazed: /join fluxbox
<Welly> brb
<maximaus> mpg123 works from the command line!!
<maximaus> mysterious
<dazed> done
<raksu> umm.. is there mpg123 package on ub?
<maximaus> I think I installed mpg123 from synaptic at some point.
<maximaus> realplayer works, xmms, totem, and rhythmbox don't. :/
<jluke> according to http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/warty/web/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin should be a package in warty, but I am not finding it in the vanilla repositories that ship with warty. Does anyone know what I can point to to find it?
<miso> hello
<miso> Am I in the ubuntu support forum
<miso> ?
<goldfish_> the help irc channel
<goldfish_> :)
<jimi-> anyone knows if there will be an array 6 before preview, or should i install array 5, or the current daily install?
* tritium weeps at how often evolution-exchange-storage quits unexpectedly
<miso> I have some stupid questions
<jesuel> There are no stupid questions, just stupid people :)
<Loevborg> miso, there are no st...
<jimi-> heh =)
<miso> Is it possible to unistall gnome?
<maximaus> miso, yes
<Loevborg> (note: need learn to type more rapidly)
<miso> ok Im stupid
<jesuel> Loevborg, *grin*
<tritium> "It is not only possible, it is essential..." -- Dr. Strangelove :)
<jesuel> miso, nah. it is possible.
<snowblink> jluke: it's in universe
<maximaus> Ok, another simple one: what would the sound server be called when I run "top"
<jesuel> good quote Trit
<jluke> snowblink: pointer to what is universe?
<Loevborg> maximaus, "polyaudio"
<miso> But I like some apps like gaim...will they go away with gnome?
<maximaus> Loevborg, that's for warty?
<plx> how do i turn of pc speaker beeps for the whole system?
<bretzel> By chances, is someone can tell me where I can look for design techniques about programming UI interface: I mean from scratch ( using ncurses as the base UI ) because I am killing my brain on how to manage screen updages in multhreading env ...
<tritium> heh, but I personally don't feel that way about gnome.  I'd never remove it :)
<jimi-> my last install failed to install gnome but not ubuntu, so yes, it is possible to use ubuntu without gnome
<Loevborg> maximaus, in recent hoary, that is.
<Loevborg> maximaus, in warty it should be "esd".
<maximaus> that's what I thought.
<snowblink> jluke: http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<miso> But I like some apps like gaim...will they go away with gnome?
<maximaus> how to start esd?
<jluke> thanks snowblink
<jesuel> miso, why do you want to remove gnome?
<maximaus> it doesn't look good on miso's front lawn...
<jimi-> i want osx xserver on my ubuntu :(
<jesuel> ew osx
<miso> I have a very low-end computer
<kim1> anyone know how to get into recovery mode in Ubuntu ppc?
<awstott> how low end?...
<jesuel> yeah
<kim1> I'm trying to solve a kernel panic
<goldfish_> kim1: in grub menu
<jesuel> im running ubuntu on a low end computer and its still speedy
<kim1> I'm on ppc
<goldfish_> option to boot into recovery mode
<goldfish_> oh
<goldfish_> sorry
<maximaus> I've run Gnome on a 300mhz box and that's about the minimum in my book.
<jesuel> via c3 800/256 ram
<goldfish_> i need new eyes :/
<kim1> no GRUB on ppc
<jrei> hi
<jesuel> oh ouch....
<jrei> can someone help me with zope?
<awstott> i've had it running on a 200mhz with 32mb of ram
<awstott> it's was damn slow but still...
<miso> Im on ppc ibook 300MhzG3 with 96 of RAM
<maximaus> awstott, I bet Openoffice was a blast...
<shock> hoi jrei
<shock> :)
<kim1> anyone know how to get to recovery mode on PPC Ubuntu?
<jrei> hi shock
<jesuel> miso, thats not too slow actually
<awstott> I never ran OO
<awstott> not on that box anyways
<kim1> I'm now in nano CLI having booted from the install .iso
<jesuel> OO on a 200mhz with 32 ram, are you nuts?
<awstott> sysinfo:[os! Linux 2.2.20-idepci] [uptime! 217d 20h 56m] [cpu! GenuineIntel Pentium MMX, 200MHz] [disk! / (1GB Free, 1GB Total)] [ram! Usage: 35/96MB (36.46%)] 
<awstott> it got a small upgrade
<awstott> :)
<kim1> but there is no recovery mode from what I can see
<awstott> has more ram now
<miso> ok, but howto speed it up a little
<spiral> hi back
<jesuel> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-386 CPU: VIA Samuel 2 800.128 MHz Bogomips: 1585.15 Mem: 68/242M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 147.25G Free: 101.48G Procs: 102 Uptime: 8 hrs 39 mins 20 secs Load: 0.05 0.10 0.04  Screen: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 6a) Screen Resolution: 1152x864 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 43.31M Out: 44.98M
<awstott> that box has no ups or anything on it
<jesuel> awstott, eek
<awstott> processor fan is dying so I gotta take it off every few months and oil it up.....
<miso> jesuel thats your box?
<jesuel> miso, yep
<awstott> just do it wile box is running
<jesuel> thats my linux box.
<awstott> I have an xp1800+ with 256mb ram 40gig HD running ubuntu
<jesuel> Bought the whole thing new for 160 dollars
<jesuel> plus a 17inch dell crt for 30
<jesuel> that was refurb :)
<miso> ok, but will I have better performance when I unistall gnome and will be usind Xfce4.2?
<jesuel> It would be a bit faster, are you low on hd space at all?
* awstott wants to see if that other box'll make a year
<jesuel> Id just leave gnome there and run xfce
<kim1> so no one has a clue w/r/t getting into recovery mode from UbuntuPPC?
<miso> i have a 3GB Hdd so...
<maximaus>  esd: command not found?? whereis esd: esd: /usr/include/esd.h
<maximaus> I think I'm missing something?
<jesuel> Hrm, trying to figure out why this stupid system reports im using a trident graphics card, Cause im not. Im running a geforce2 mx400 lol
<naibed> MaxD, you have the devel but not the binary?
<naibed> maximaus, sorry
<jesuel> miso, Well then i understand removing gnome. /hrm
<jesuel> miso, You would lose some utilities, but im not sure if you would lose gaim
<Frodo> HI , and greets to all, my question is, after I have configured everything and made my system almost perfect, is there a way I can now master my system on a live dvd?
<maximaus> naibed, /usr/include/esd.h is the devel? Sorry, I'm a dummy when it comes to audio. ;)
<awstott> jesuel do you have a board with onboard video?
<jesuel> awstott, i do
<_phate_> ubuntu uses diff apt-get servers right?
<awstott> disable onboard in bios
<awstott> ?
<miso> and what about synaptic... will it uninstall it too?
<jesuel> you cant, there is no option for that
<naibed> maximaus, try apt-get install esd..
<awstott> no jumper?
<jesuel> not that ive seen.
<awstott> thats prolly where the trident is coming from
<jesuel> i guess ill have to open it up and look.
<miso> jesuel and what about synaptic... will it uninstall it too?
<maximaus> Couldn't find package esd. "yarr"
<jesuel> miso, not sure on that one. I dont think it will.
<lakin> jesuel: lspci -v will tell you about all of the different pci devices attached to your system, make sure your geforce is listed there, then configure X to use it instead of the other one.
<miso> jesuel so please can u give me advice, howto uninstall gnome?
<jesuel> lakin, oh im definitely using X on the geforce
<lakin> ok, then maybe I'm mis understanding the problem?
<maximaus> libsdl1.2debian-esd is one of the packages that comes up when searching "esd" in Synaptic, is this my grail?
<Pluk> esound ?
<jesuel> It just reports im using the trident when i run a sysinfo command. Most likely cause i havent disabled the trident card in the bios/jumper. And it lists that device first for video instead of the geforce.
<maximaus> esound is not installed. :blush: could this be it?
<lakin> aaah, ok.  Then yah, either disable onboard in the bios, or use some jumpers.
<blah09> hello
<blah09> is there way to apt-remove something with its dependencies?
<jesuel> miso, probably go into synaptic and select to uninstall gnome If thats truely what you want to do.
<Frodo> Hoary only plays some of my sounds when I boot up...it likes the bongo sound, but not the startup.wav. I don't understand why
<miso> ok
<_phate_> I tried using 'sudo apt-get install isatools' but couldn't find it, any help
<jesuel> lakin, yup. At least when i actually want to pull the machine out of the rack, and open it up ;p
<_phate_> *isapnptools
<jesuel> Untill then, ill leave it be.
<maximaus> wooo! sound is working.
<Pluk> good :)
<jesuel> Just got it back into the rack last night, after replacing the powersupply on it last night @ 3am :(
<maximaus> I wonder how that got uninstalled? Perhaps three martinis and Synaptic are a bad combo...
<jesuel> maximaus, lol.
<maximaus> Don't tipple and type kids.
<maximaus> You'll coming crying to IRC with stupid problems.
<jesuel> i just drink and then go play quake3 ;p
<jesuel> and then i cant aim for ****
<maximaus> LOL
<miso> The Lamas and The Pappas
<_phate_> jesuel: Halo 2 is better
<_phate_> :D
<Frodo> anyone here use Cedega on Ubunt?
<jesuel> _phate_, I dont have halo or halo2
<jimi-> what is cedega?
<niaz> can anyone tell me how to install a DVD player in ubuntu
<jesuel> Heck, i dont even have a xbox or a ps2
<maximaus> Hopefully esd will start on login?
<_phate_> jimi-,  its a Wine variant for games
<jimi-> oh , cool
<jimi-> thanx
<Frodo> Used to be called WineX and was a way to play Windows games on linux
<maximaus> Computer games seem so lame when you can just ride a bicycle in heavy traffic.
<Xenguy> jimi-: cedega is a commercial/proprietary WINE AFAIK
<maximaus> Yeah, like CXoffice
<maximaus> worth the money if you can use it imho.
<Frodo> Cedega is supposed to rock though and be quite capable of playing most games
<_phate_> jesuel, No PS2? No Xbox? how can you be a linux geek without compiling 2.6 on either one (or perferably both)?
<_phate_> hehe
<jesuel> _phate_, well darn
<maximaus> I wouldn't doubt it after noticing that Photoshop runs faster under wine than it does under windows on this box.
<thekoreuk> cedega tends to lack on applications, but excells in games apparently
<jesuel> i have a dreamcast!
<_phate_> Coo, run some NetBSD on it.
<_phate_> |D
<jesuel> Ive done that actually
<Frodo> Does anyone here know if a configured Ubuntu system can be remastered to a live cd?  Anyone doen it here?
* _phate_ is such a luser
<jesuel> But its setup normally right now, so i can play games with it.
<miso> bye
<_phate_> still thats pretty spiff
<jesuel> miso, *bye*
<jesuel> Now, my daughter has a ps2
<maximaus> Frodo, can't you just used a utility to make a disc "image"?
<jesuel> but *I* wont install anything on it
<jesuel> she'd kill me if i started messing with it.
<jesuel> :)
<_phate_> What she doesn't know won't hurt you.
<_phate_> ;)
<jesuel> HAHAH right...
<maximaus> I forget, there's the popular proprietary software for cloning an install...Redhat also has a utility called ? for custom installs.
<Frodo> Maximus, I understand that a system can be made into a livecd like Knoppix
<jesuel> im not about to incur the wrath of a 11 year old.
<kbrooks> lol
<_phate_> Jesuel, 11? well in that case I wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft pole
<woopy> hi, I've just finish to install a ubuntu warty, I have a external hd which can be mounted by /dev/sda1 but I've do a apt-get upgrade and then the /dev/sda1 is not created. the dmesg is apparently correct ... any ideas?
<kbrooks> called WHAT for custom installs?
<maximaus> Frodo, there's probably dozens of sites dealing with remastering Knoppix.
<maximaus> I don't know how hard it is to do in reality though.
<jesuel> _phate_, thats the way I see it. I may have purchased it, but its definitely her toy when she's done with her homework.
<_phate_> jesuel, I'm glad I don't have kids.
<Frodo> Max: I dont want to remaster KNoppix, I want to make my desktop system into a live cd (like knoppix)  I hear such a thing can be done, I was only wondering if others here might have succeeded to do this
<jesuel> _phate_, Heh, I actually want more kids.
<rubenv> mjg59: I've opened a bug for the freezing laptop from yesterday, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7093
<maximaus> Sounds very cool, Frodo, but I have no clue. :D
<maximaus> I'd just be happy if the live CD let me boot a persistent home on a memory stick.
<_phate_> jesuel, one not enough?
<Frodo> PClinux has a script built into it to remaster a finished system and make it a live cd
<mjg59> rubenv: So it happens with both warty and hoary?
<Frodo> Maximus, puppy linux is your answer then...persistent home wiht full ram control
<maximaus> PClinux, I've been meaning to try that, it's made by "Texstar" right?
<Frodo> yes
<rubenv> mjg59: strangely enough only on hoary
<mjg59> rubenv: Ok, you don't mention that in the report
<Frodo> Puppy linux is absolutely fabulous
<rubenv> mjg59: the warty livecd with noapic/nolapic doesn't freeze it
<maximaus> Frodo, I'm a HUGE fan of Beatrix actually--which is kin with Ubuntu.
<rubenv> mjg59: I don't? I'll add it to be sure
<jesuel> _phate_, Probably is, but /shrug. Still would like another or 2. Not likely though. Im divorced now and a single parent. But never know what the future holds.
<maximaus> 200mb, Gnome, Openoffice, and Gaim
<Frodo> I have used Beatrix, it is cool too
<Frodo> nice cat
<marcin_ant> hi people
<mjg59> rubenv: Ok, I'll think about possibilities
<maximaus> LOL, I'm a dog person.
* mjg59 goes
<kbrooks> lol
<Frodo> Puppy is only 50 megs, loads fully into ram to you can remove the cd and burn cds, print, surf, copy partitions etc...abiward is the office
<marcin_ant> could someone help me and tell how to write simple script which will check periodically (cron) if ppp connection exists and restart /etc/init.d/networking when ppp is broken?
<CarlK> marcin_ant - how about when it is needed?
<Frodo> and puppy plays dvd and cd with built in libdvdcss
<AndyR> anyone plugged a nec e228 mobile into their ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> CarlK: ok - by how?
<kbrooks> don't ask ro ask
<kbrooks> to*
<marcin_ant> CarlK: you mean diald?
<maximaus> Frodo, I use Flonix sometimes on old boxen, it's pretty similar to Puppy.
<AndyR> puppy is nice
<Frodo> I will try flonix then
<imi> hi
<Frodo> I use puppy to copy partitions
<CarlK> marcin_ant  - http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Diald-HOWTO.html
<imi> can someone help me setting up my router? i know it's ot but i'm just stuck
<marcin_ant> CarlK: sorry I don't want to use diald
<marcin_ant> CarlK: I got instand GPRS connection
<_phate_> Jesuel, ouch sorry man.
<jesuel> _phate_, No biggy.  :)
<blah09> anyone know if theres a way to apt-remove something with its dependencies?
<marcin_ant> CarlK: and now I got everyting (modem init scripts - cpin etc. pppd init script, firewall etc.)
<imi> i just don't know where the problem is. the internet seems to be active on the router, i can ping it and configure it, but i can't access the net from behind the router
<marcin_ant> CarlK: I only don't have something that could regenerate connection when it's broken
<imi> all dhcp. should work, cause ive set it up for friends before. but im stuck with my own :/
<raksu> can somebody help with grub and installing new kernel?
<_phate_> isapnptools doesn't seem to be in the apt-get list where can I get it?
<miketech> hi there
<marcin_ant> CarlK: I would like to use something like this script on the bottom of the page http://debian.one.pl/index.php?url=2
<marcin_ant> CarlK: but I don't use /etc/init.d/ppp to establish connection - I use /etc/init.d/networking
<jesuel> _phate_, i believe isapnptools is in universe sir
<maximaus> phate: make sure the "universe" repository is enabled
<_phate_> ah, cool thanks
<maximaus> You can do that in the gui Synaptic package manager btw.
<noire> hello all
<Tux-Rox> hello noire
<StoffBox-Steve> can someone help me with Samba, didnt work anymore :( cant see andy networks
<StoffBox-Steve> andy = any
<jesuel> *bounce*
<kingsley_> What's a good way to merge several postscript files into one file?
<bagpuss_thecat> evening all
<Frodo> how can I make a bootdisk for ubuntu?
<jesuel> mmm good music
<tanek> does the mplayer w32codecs work for all players?
<bagpuss_thecat> anyone know why my 3dfx card doesn't seem to do anything more than 640x480 in Hoary? Even removing all the resolutions from Xorg.conf, other than 1024x768, results in a 640x480 display, and the gnome resolution tool only lists 640x480 as well
<Frodo> Bag, did it do the same in Warty?
<bagpuss_thecat> nope, it worked fine in Warty
<hawke_> Is there any UI program for gnome-pilot?
<bagpuss_thecat> I then dist-upgraded, using all the default options, and it ended up like this.
<Frodo> lol...go back to Warty...I've only had linux-hell with Hoary
<bagpuss_thecat> lol, fairy nuff :-)
<jesuel> Yeah /Hoary/ is a mess atm
<tanek> when is the switch of stable version to hoary?
<Frodo> Hoary run fine for a few hours then do crazy crap that I cant figure out...
<Frodo> reformated like 5 times
<jesuel> Heh
<jesuel> my server is kinda hoary, but not
<jesuel> I just broke warty a little by installing some hoary packages.
<awstott> i had issues with warty and after a botched upgrade of hoary (which I fixed without reinstalling) it runs like achamp
<Frodo> I was getting Hoary using Hoary
<delltony> hoary works fine for me
<jesuel> But my system, even though its not exactly *correct*, works fine for me :)
<bluefoxicy> there are 101 new updates
<bluefoxicy> jesus
<bluefoxicy> 123 yesterday
<Frodo> I guess it depends on your hardware and what you want to do
<bluefoxicy> 80 the day before
<bluefoxicy> did somebody's girlfriend leave him or something?
<jesuel> bluefoxicy, lol
<delltony> how do you change the order that modules are loaded if thats what it is ndiswrapper doesn't appear to load correctly when booting or something i have to wait till i'm in gnome then ifdown and ifup for my network to work
<Welly> This is brilliant! I love it
<raydogg> has anyone had a problem with the update system in ubuntu array 5 ?
<Frodo> I now have Warty exactly correct and hope a bug doesn't just pop up and say "Boo!"
<jesuel> Frodo, good luck.
<awstott> lol
<Frodo> Im not even going to update, I tried unloading the damn gnome games that comes bundled, and ended up unloading gdm...dont do it...its a pain
<Loevborg> make-kpkg: cpu 53:49,93 total -- this is ridiculously long!
<delltony> Frodo, you played supertux?
* awstott has kde on his ubuntu install :)
<Frodo> supertux is very cool
<Welly> hmm.. i'm not into that KDE.. i had a look when i had a mandrake live cd.. bit too cluttered
<delltony> yeah it is
<Frodo> I am avid armagetron player...one of the best on the servers
<awstott> i'm not a big fan of gnome....
<Welly> each to their own really, isn't it? it's good that you've got the choice :)
<jesuel> Ahh, i love privoxy. It works so well getting rid of popups and ad's :)
<jesuel> awstott, blasphemy
<awstott> lol
<Frodo> I hated gnome , but because of suffering through the learning curve of Ubuntu, I actually prefer gnome now for its sheer simpicity
<awstott> I just don't like how it's laid out
<jesuel> course, i run cde on my main workstation :)
<jesuel> so i dont know how i can talk.
<Welly> whats the best way of backing up your system so should you do something REALLY wrong, you can restore?
<jesuel> thats a solaris 9 box :)
<Welly> because thats my fear
<Frodo> Awstot, you can lay out gnome any way you like...
<jesuel> Welly, biggest thing id suggest to do, Seperate /home partition :)
<eruin> new human icons are hella nice =)
<jesuel> In case you have to reinstall :)
<Frodo> problem and blessing of gnome is that it doesnt have an abundance of gui garbage to clutter...and it takes some learning
<jesuel> Frodo, plenty of clutter @ www.gnome-look.org
<kbrooks> Frodo, use fluxbox. :)
<Welly> jesuel, is that right? ah! is that possible now i've installed it all?
<jesuel> Welly, ive never done it after install. Of course i just added another hdd after the fact.
<Welly> oh ok
<jesuel> kbrooks, gotta love fluxbox. Its lean/mean
<Frodo> Kbrooks, I have used flux and black a lot, I like them for some things
<jesuel> I *USED* to love afterstep
<kbrooks> but?
<jesuel> now im a gnome user
<kbrooks> why you switch
<Frodo> all u have to do is learn the gnomenclature
* jesuel shrugs
<Frodo> I blew a pun
<raksu> can it be initrd from grub if 2.6.11 throws kernel panic with unable to mount root?
<awstott> I couldn't be bothered configurign gnome..... so I figured i'd try kde.... its' not much better
<jesuel> I used to use afterstep back in the day. Then i was without a linux box for a long time and just using a sun workstation with cde for a while
<Marble2> how do I make ubuntu recognize my printer?
<jesuel> When i made a new linux box. It just kinda installed gnome and i left it alone.
<raksu> have you had similar situations?
<padlefot> what cd should i use with my AMD Athlon XP 2500+ processor?
<kbrooks> Marble2, uhhhh
<padlefot> the i386 one should work, right?
<awstott> x86
<padlefot> damn
<padlefot> i doesnt wanna install the kernel
<padlefot> *it
<jesuel> padlefot, the i386 one will work.
<StoffBox-Steve> im confuss .. smaba working now, but i cant access to the WinXp PC, need a to login, but i Know im not need one!? someone an idea/reason ?
<nix000> anyone can help me here ... am i not supposed to install apache and apache2 at the same time ? /etc/init.2/apache would not start,stop anything ! i am on warty
<Frodo> I can set up a perfect gnome system that almost washes dishes and takes out the garbage in about one and a half hours including reformat and install...
<padlefot> any idea why the kernel doesnt wanna install?
<jesuel> Frodo, thats pretty quick.
<nix000> Frodo, what do u use ?
<jesuel> Frodo, it took me like 3days to get mine setup the way i wanted mine.
<kbrooks> StoffBox-Steve, we need more information.
<StoffBox-Steve> say what you need and i give it to you... kbrooks
<nix000> Frodo, for compiling gnome i mean. i gave up i almost tried every other way of doing that while i used to be on debian unstable
<Frodo> I use Ubuntu...it takes 45 minutes to install, then follow the Unooficial Ubuntu setup guide
<kbrooks> StoffBox-Steve, ok. why are you using samba? also.....you might want to google
<nix000> Frodo, you used the ubunut source ?
<Marble2> kbrooks: yea?
<Marble2> how do I get it to recognize it
<kbrooks> Marble2, really simple, but i'll have to switch terminals and find out, just a sec
<nix000> Frodo, i remember trying jhbuild for weeks
<kbrooks> Marble2, pm me
<Frodo> Nix, no, I just used the setup cd and let it update itself
<nix000> Frodo, okay ... i misunderstood you.
<nix000> anyone can help with apache2 install here ?
<Frodo> Granted, I am not useing bleeding-edge (Hoary)  I have no need to go through linuckz-hades
<StoffBox-Steve> kbrooks, im on a Network with 2 - 8 PC and im the only Linux PC, thats why im using Samba, Google is my best friend i know ;) but didnt help ... i set up my samba config and i see the Win PCs but cant access them ... on warty few days ago its goes i know
<StoffBox-Steve> lol now im really confuss > i try to put in my User/pw and it goes, but only on the first level .. now i see the shared folder , but its ask again for login and User/pw not work ...
<StoffBox-Steve> im going crazy
<Marble2> how do I make ubuntu recognize my printer?
<kbrooks> Back. Who messaged me?
<StoffBox-Steve> kbrooks, im on a Network with 2 - 8 PC and im the only Linux PC, thats why im using Samba, Google is my best friend i know ;) but didnt help ... i set up my samba config and i see the Win PCs but cant access them ... on warty few days ago its goes i know
<StoffBox-Steve> lol now im really confuss > i try to put in my User/pw and it goes, but only on the first level .. now i see the shared folder , but its ask again for login and User/pw not work ...
<huami> hi!
<StoffBox-Steve> that was for you kbrooks :D
<huami> what package should I install to have swsusp utility ?
<Welly> ok.. quick n00b gnome question.. how do you add shortcuts/menu options to the applications menu? :)
<tanek> Welly: right-click
<Blissex> StoffBox-Steve: a lot of the Debian documentation applies without change to Ubuntu, and they have lots of nice tutorials, and I think they have a Samba tutorial too. Note that Samba is used to make MS Windows PC able to access Linux, not viceversa.
<Natham> where is the config file to automatic set up mi network adapter when ubutu boot up?
<Blissex> Natham: 'man ifup'
<StoffBox-Steve> i know Blissex i read a some Howtos about samba, i read many howto about linux ... ;) but this make me crazy ..
<Natham> Blissex, the config file
<Welly> tanek: i've right clicked on the menu sub-folder and the menu itself but doesn't look to let me do it
<Blissex> StoffBox-Steve: it is the 'smbfs' filesystem' 'man smbmount' might help.
<tanek> Welly: right click on an existing launcher
<Blissex> Natham: 'man ifup' will tell you :-)
* StoffBox-Steve take a look at man smbmount
<Natham> yes, excuse me
* bagpuss_thecat sighs
<bagpuss_thecat> I binned xorg.conf and moved the old XF86Config to it, and it works
<Natham> ssh ruls
<StoffBox-Steve> there is no manpage ^^
<Welly> i see tanek, thanks
<Blissex> StoffBox-Steve: oops. Just to a search for keywords like "smbfs" and "smbmount".
<EfaistOs> does someone know how to disable devfs ?
<StoffBox-Steve> maybe i have somethink that can help > i make a smbtree and this come up >
<Blissex> StoffBox-Steve: note also that various ''network neighbourhood'' type GUIs exists that use 'smbmount'. I think Nautilus has one built int.
<kbrooks> EfaistOs, why if i may ask
<tanek> Welly: np
<StoffBox-Steve> session request to 192.168.0.3 failed (Called name not present)
<StoffBox-Steve> session request to 192.168.0.3 failed (Called name not present)
<StoffBox-Steve> BYSTEVE
<StoffBox-Steve> session request to 192.168.0.3 failed (Called name not present)
<StoffBox-Steve>         \\SW33TY
<StoffBox-Steve>         \\STOFFBOX V1                   StoffBox Linux Server
<StoffBox-Steve>                 \\STOFFBOX V1\ADMIN$            IPC Service (StoffBox Linux Server)
<StoffBox-Steve>                 \\STOFFBOX V1\IPC$              IPC Service (StoffBox Linux Server)
<StoffBox-Steve>         \\STOFFBOX                      Tuxmobil 3.0.10-Ubuntu
<StoffBox-Steve>                 \\STOFFBOX\ADMIN$               IPC Service (StoffBox Linux Server)
<StoffBox-Steve>                 \\STOFFBOX\IPC$                 IPC Service (StoffBox Linux Server)
<StoffBox-Steve> *ups* sry for long post
<tanek> #flood :)
<bagpuss_thecat> samba & winbind & Active Directory rocks
<KingTana> can someone help me please , im having trouble setting up dial up
<StoffBox-Steve>  ;) tanek
<tanek> :P
<Natham> bagpuss_thecat, do you use openldap?
<StoffBox-Steve> flooding is a sport you learn at chats like lycos :D tanek
<tanek> hehe, not my kind of sport ;)
* tanek is more the one-at-a-time spammer
<Marble2> how can I update an individual applcation using apt-get
<chillywilly> when are we going to get new OOo 2.0 beta debs :)?
<EfaistOs> kbrooks, just to know :)
<Marble2> gaim 1.1.4 is out and I'm on 1.0
<chillywilly> the version I have sucks
<_jon_> Marble2: sudo apt-get install gaim
<tanek> Marble2: using hoary universe sources ofcource ;)
<EfaistOs> when hoary will be stable ?
<Marble2> says gaim is already the latest version
<Marble2> but it's 1.0
<gub> I just want to say that ubuntu rocks
<Natham> how can i install dhcpd ver 3?
<Marble2> I have to go, I'll do it later
<tanek> Marble2: change to hoary on universe mirror, update apt-get install gaim, and change back and update again
<ompaul> KingTana, what kind of problem?
<kbrooks> tanek, bad idea
<tanek> why is that?
<tanek> worked for me
<_jon_> dependency issues, tanek
<kbrooks> mixing hoary and warty equals trouble
<tanek> well, gaim has no real dependencies afaik
<tanek> not that would cause trouble anyway
<will> hi could anyone spend a moment and have a look at my posting? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17775
<WillCooke> any mplayer/mencoder experts out there?!  (This isn't a how do I get it working type question!)
<delltony> anyone running hoary if so have you noticed that gnome doens' thave any icons anymore or is it just me
<Loevborg> WillCooke, no expert, but what is it?
<delltony> icons as in the menus
<bagpuss_thecat> !seen nathan
<jintxo> delltony, all of my icons are there, they are the smokey-red specifically. I have noticed that my noia icons have stopped working in hoary, but have no idea why :-(
<delltony> well i get no .desktop file images strange
<delltony> gonna reboot but my menus show nothing but text now
<WillCooke> Loevborg, I've recorded a TV program from a DVB-T stream but the lipsync is out.  Any ideas how I turn a MP2 Program Stream in to a normal mp2 file.?
<StoffBox-Steve> i think my Samba i try to kill me .... *grrrrrrr*
<Loevborg> WillCooke, oh, I haven't got a clue what a program stream is, sorry.
<WillCooke> Loevborg, No worries.  Thanks
<delltony> well damn :(
<delltony> no more icons
<delltony> i'm guessing something changed during the upgrade but not sure what
<shock> delltoy
<shock> apt-get install --reinstall hicolor-icon-theme
<shock> i think that was it
<shock> delltony
<Quarupt> ANyone know why my sound would sound a lil staticy like a record player or something?
<shock> bad file?
<Quarupt> wow 123 updates today huh
<dazed> how do i find my font directory?
<shock> ls -l .fonts ?
<shock> its in your home
<Quarupt> Do i need to restart gdm after doing updates?
<shock> hm
<shock> if you updated a whole bunch of X you should
<dazed> ls -l .fonts didnt work
<Quarupt> well theres like 123 updates today for Hoary
<Quarupt> sudo ls -l .fonts
<dazed> no such file or directory
<Brunellus> hi.  how do I set xmms as my default CD/Music player?
<Quarupt> Warty?
<Brunellus> correct
<Quarupt> lol, wasnt speaking to you, sorry, i dunno how in warty
<Quarupt> in Hoary theres a program deafalts app
<Brunellus> the program-defaults app in warty doesn't deal with music
<Brunellus> h'mm.
<robodex> hey... anyone have success in getting their webcams working under warty?
<Quarupt> maybe theres a wway to set it in xmms?
<shock> @ Brunellus gstreamer-properties
<Brunellus> in the console?
<shock> yes
<shock> or its called multimedia settings in the menu
<shock> or something smiliar
<gsteinb88_> hi all
<gsteinb88_> i have a question
<gsteinb88_> and im new to ubuntu, and probably just havent searched the wiki enough
<gsteinb88_> but here goes:
<gsteinb88_> everytime i try to compile a package (in this case, a gatos package), it tells me that it cant find the kernel tree
<robodex> I'm having a problem when trying my webcam... I'm getting the error open /dev/video0: No such device whenever I try running camE. looking in /dev/ shows that /dev/video0 does exist. Using pencam (a program for my specific camera) says it's in use, but it isn't...
<gsteinb88_> i have tried compile a kernel with the config file in /boot, but it still cant find it
<shock> < gsteinb88_> you might need to install the kernel-sources, goto /usr/src/ and create a symlink called "/usr/src/linux"
<gsteinb88_> did that :)
<shock> hmkay
<shock> and you did do 'make oldconfig'
<shock> and then make dep?
<gsteinb88_> my exact command was: make && make modules install
<gsteinb88_> after i had loaded the config file from /boot
<shock> so.
<shock> u got /usr/src/linux
<gsteinb88_> yes
<shock> pointing to the rightversion of the kernel?
<gsteinb88_> heres the exact error message:
<shock> you got in that directory
<shock> you did cp /boot/confg-.... ./.config
<shock> and then
<shock> make oldconfig
<sam23> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get 4-speaker support ? I'm using the emu10k1 driver that came with ubuntu 4.10
<shock> make menuconfig
<shock> 'apply your changes'
<shock> save & exit
<robodex> I guess nobody knows, then :p
<shock> make dep
<dazed> how do i unpack .bz2 fiels
<shock> then you can build the kernel, modules and whatever
<gsteinb88_> Error: Could not locate kernel tree in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build/include /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-3-386/include /usr/src/linux/include /usr/include
<Quarupt> whats the app for tv cards?
<shock> you did install the whole kernel-source package?
<gsteinb88_> *** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now
<shock> and unpacked it correctly?
<gsteinb88_> to my knowledge
<jesuel> Quarupt, i like xawtv
<jesuel> Quarupt, but some people will use tvtime
<shock> where did you get your sources?
<gsteinb88_> tar -xvjf linux-source-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2
<Quarupt> I heard of a different one packaged for Ububtu Hoary
<shock> indeed
<shock> what is the module you want to build and where did you unpack it?
<shock> and furthermore: where were you running make? (the make to build the modules?)
<gsteinb88_> the module that i want to build is the drm-kernel package from the gatos.sourceforge.net project
<gsteinb88_> i grabbed it from CVS
<shock> btw: you might want to take a look at kernel-package
<StoffBox-Steve> can someone send me the standart smb.conf ?
<sam23> anyone at all...
<shock> for building a kernel
<shock> apt-get install kernel-package
<sam23> 4 speaker support
<gsteinb88_> here is my exact command for installing the source (it just threw a tarball into my /usr/src): apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<gsteinb88_> i have warty warthog ubuntu linux
<gsteinb88_> im just not used to debian, i spend most of my time in gentoo, so i know how to compile kernels etc. i just dont understand some of the nuances of debian
<Huxley> hi all
<Huxley> I have a kino ppc question
<b0oo> hello
<Huxley> Will it work was a canopus dv device and an external fw drive?
<aboe> can anybody help me with my partitioning
<Huxley> on a low end powerbook?
<b0oo> i would like some help configuring a linksys wusb11 v.26
<aboe> want to merge two partition together
<b0oo> v1.6*
<b0oo> can anyone help?
<b0oo> can anyone hear me?
<Slackman> b0oo: sorry, gotta cruise...but try iwconfig
<b0oo> i tried it
<b0oo> doesnt work
<Slackman> b0oo: and dmesg should tell if the device is supported
<qbeek> can Totem read DVD?
<aboe> with libdvdcss2 it can
<qbeek> what is the repository of this package?
<aboe> does anybody know anything about lvm
<aboe> think it merillat
<hawke_> qbeek: Yes, marillat
<hawke_> qbeek: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<qbeek> aboe, thanks I'm gonna try this
<Huxley> ok I will try kino
<Huxley> post to the ppc forums
<Huxley> later ppl
<sleeper> hi
<aboe> does anybody use lvm?
<sleeper> what program can i use to remplace flash mx?
<zabulus> does anyone play CS1.6 on ubuntu ?
<geppy> sleeper:  Use it in WINE.
<b0oo> yea i dont see it in that
<bcaesar> does anyone want to help me set up an ssh server
<hawke_> bcaesar: Sure.
<sleeper> ok thx
<hawke_> bcaesar: apt-get install openssh-server.  Done.
<aboe> can somebody help me with mij partitions
<b0oo> is anyone gonna really help me with my linksys WUSB11 v1.6
<aboe> oops mij = mine
<Quest-Master> b0oo: I will
<Quest-Master> It's quite easy, actually, with ndiswrapper
<bcaesar> hawke: I've install it but I'm having trouble connecting to my computer from a windows machine
<b0oo> Quest-Master ok explain
<Devinci> zabulus, is it free for linux (cs1.6)?
<bcaesar> hawke: it tells me that either the password is wrong, the username is wrong, or the account may be disabled
<bcaesar> hawke it has to be the third one
<chillywilly> I need OOo 2.0 beta debs
<chillywilly> NOW
<chillywilly> that is all..
<chillywilly> j/k
<chillywilly> wtf don't they do the binary install...wtf is up with rpms
<chillywilly> gah
<chillywilly> bastards
<huami> hi! my system does not resume after suspending to ram. how to find out what prevents it from resuming?
<LinuxJones> chillywilly, they are in hoary
<dazed> is there a modem dialer included with ubuntu
<aboe> can anybody see my messages
<chillywilly> LinuxJones: I did not see them...I am talking about 1.9.79
<mairu> aboe: yes
<chillywilly> not the old crusty one that is in there now
<aboe> thankt
<chillywilly> Version: 1.9.76-0ubuntu4
<chillywilly> that is old
<geppy> okay
<geppy> Hoary taskbar bug
<geppy> Is there no fix?
<gsteinb88_> shock: do you have any more ideas?
<AngryClip> what is the bug?
<KingTana> can someone help me with setting up ubuntu "warty" for dial up please
<giard> anyone here using hoary?
<giard> or, more directly
<giard> has anyone here, using hoary, updated in the last couple days to x.org 6.8.2 and noticed a significant sluggishness of the desktop?
<raydogg> hoary seems buggy
<raydogg> the update system doesnt' work right
<geppy> AngryClip:  hold on, making a screenie
<raydogg> it works fine in warty
<pestilence> does anybody know how i can get krb5-clients installed in warty?  i get this error:
<pestilence> krb5-clients: Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.3.4-3) but 1.3.4-3ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<Brunellus> can I get nautilus to have a transparent background?
<spiral> 'bye
<lamont_r> what's the best way to prevent the ipv6 module from being loaded?
<pestilence> lamont_r: how about rm'ing it :)
<lamont_r> pestilence: that's certainly the simplest way.  I want something better.. :)
<Funraiser> about:config (in the adresse bar of firefox) and then ipv6 double click -true
<sam23> well i searched on Google, I searched on ubuntuforums and I can't seem to find an answer...
<israel> hi dewds! I have just installed warthy and I'd like to change the screen resolution, tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 but it does not apply the changes (I selected 1280x1024) to the Gnome tool, where can I configure it???
<sam23> How to get 4 speaker support
<Funraiser> lamont_r got it?
<geppy> AngryClip: local.bigphatawesome.org/Screenshot.png
<geppy> oops
<geppy> wait
<Loevborg> lamont_r, you can uncomment each occurence in "grep -r ipv6 /etc/mod*" and blacklist it in hotplug.
<naibed> bye
<lamont_r> Funraiser: and that'll affect kernel module loading exactly how???
<geppy> AngryClip: local.bigphatawesome.org/Screenshot.png
<geppy> AngryClip:  That's the Hoary taskbar bug
<geppy> and it's obnoxious
<Funraiser> :-)
<pestilence> The requested URL /Screenshot.png was not found on this server.
<AngryClip> geppy: 404
<geppy> psh
* StoffBox-Steve Samba kills him .... *die*
<geppy> 24.0.83.218/apache2-default/local/Screenshot.png
<pestilence> geppy: that stinks
<pestilence> when does it do that?
<LBM> geppy: just adjust it
<giard> geppy: it's not like that anymore
<dazed> whats a good movie viewing program?
<dazed> .mpg movies and such
<pestilence> dand_: mplayer or xine, take your pick
<geppy> LBM:  adjust it how?
<StoffBox-Steve> samba marking me confuss *lol* i dont nothink between the last 5 min ... but now is working ? im crazy ?
<LBM> giard: it is, in hoary though
<giard> LBM: I'm in hoary right now
<geppy> giard:  I last updated last night.  are you saying that it's been fixed since then?  I doubt it
<zabulus> Devinci: no it's not free, but i recently switched to ubuntu just want to know if i can still play it through wineX or smth
<giard> geppy: I dunno, but I just updated and mine isn't nearly that truncated
<LBM> oh, it was fixed today :)
<geppy> oh
<geppy> tight
<giard> hehe
<geppy> heh
<geppy> =)
* geppy probably shouldn't be upgrading as he rips a DVD, but, hey, whatever
<pestilence> dazed: mplayer or xine, take your pick
* geppy goes to get a quesadilla while his computer fights against itself
<jesuel> clerks is a good movie though ;p
<geppy> dazed:  mplayer's gui sucks
<geppy> It is. =)
<StoffBox-Steve> ok it ask again for a username > When im the Master Browser and the Wins, where are the PWs stored ? at the WinPC there is no PW set to access and few days ago it working fine :S
<dazed> i tried to apt-get zine
<dazed> xine* it didnt come up
<jesuel> ive been ripping my dvds and storing them on hd for a while now
<jesuel> got 180~ movies or so stored
<geppy> jesuel:  What codec, and what resolution?
<gub> how can i get the date of a package in the apt-get repository
<jesuel> uh
<geppy> jesuel: I'm just xvid just because it kicks ass, but I'm not sure what resolution I want to use for this
<jesuel> xvid rocks
* geppy says "Woah, 100MBs of updates since last night."
<geppy> jesuel:  Yeah. =)
<jesuel> but they take huge space :)
<geppy> heh
#ubuntu 2006-03-06
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing: than you really dont know my coding skills :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  while your at it make a spell check for xchat too please
<munzir> Hi, How should I change to a virtual console in dapper? Ctrl+Alt+F? doesn't work!
<Lacarno> Does anyone have experience using java-package to install java SDK on a powerpc?
<humon> where do i change what window manager will be loaded by default?
<gnomefreak> me and perl dont mix
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<FlannelKing> gnomefreak: laugh, well, "one could make a plugin", provided one found an adequate (and snappy) perl dictionary/spellcheck shindig
<heatxsink> Does anyone in here know if the bluez kernel patch for 2.6.15 is going to make it into the ubuntu 2.6.15 kernel?
<hernan>  /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> FlannelKing: true
<FlannelKing> hernan are you using xchat?
<gnomefreak> hernan: good now no space
<bz0b> hey all
<cafuego> Lacarno: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<IdleOne> heya bz0b
<gnomefreak> no space before the /
<Lacarno> Cafuego, I tried
<hernan> what?
<heatxsink> Without that patch a few bluetooth mice with scroll wheels don't work!!!!!!!
<Lacarno> cafuego. getting an error
<hernan> i copy  /join #ubuntu-es
<Bean> Is it possible to make an application stick to a desktop (1,2,3...)
<Bean> ?
<Lacarno> "No matching plugin was found.
<Lacarno> "
<hernan> and then press enter
<cafuego> Lacarno: java-package won't cut it, you'll need to untar and set links by hand.
<gnomefreak> hernan: cant copy it it addsa  space
<FlannelKing> try clicking on #ubuntu-es hernan
<Lacarno> blast
* cafuego is pretty sure that page says so, unless some idiot removed it.
<PuppiesOnAcid> cafuego: You konw of any good places online to buy acer tablets?
<hernan> ok flannelking
<Lacarno> maybe I missed that part
<gnomefreak> cafuego: you giving out help pages today?
<hernan> i try
<hernan> where click
<gnomefreak> i need the hal help page
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: only in .AU, which is probably not useful to you.
<cafuego> PuppiesOnAcid: acer.com should have a list of resellers.
<hernan> #ubuntu-es hernan
* gnomefreak searching wikis :(
<hernan> #ubuntu-es
<hernan> where i type #ubuntu-es
<cafuego> gnomefreak: /usr/share/doc/hal
<_jason> hernan: like this: /join #ubuntu-es
<roaet2> anyone know of a way to lock the keyboard from input?
<FlannelKing> he got in guys.
<gnomefreak> cafuego: ty
<R4B3> hi
<delmar> I asked this just before but didnt notice an answer... is installing ubuntu and using XFS a supported option or is it a bit tedious and I should stick to ext3?
<Peibol> can you say me the spanish room?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slvmchn> can anyone recommend a program for editing video?
<Luke> My camera wont mount more than once. I'll mount it once fine but if i unmount it and try to mout it again, i get this error from dmesg:
<Luke> [66300.499024]  usb-storage: Unable to allocate the scsi host
<Luke> [66300.499027]  usb-storage: probe of 4-1:1.0 failed with error -12
<Luke> anyone know how to fix this?
<Luke> here is the full dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/577534
<FlannelKing> delmar: Ubuntu supports XFS
<fisne> can you write files o NTFS while on ubuntu?
<cafuego> delmar: Ubuntu supports XFS, but you should stick to ext3 regardless.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fisne: not really, no
<FlannelKing> cafuego: why's that?
<cafuego> FlannelKing: far less mature on Linux
<SolidState> Hi, I hope someone can help with a couple of questions - the first is, I accidently logged-out to the login screen, and couldn't get back since I don't know the username+password (using the live-cd). Anyone know what they are?
<iBalo> !tell felixfoertsch about ati
<delmar> OK. I was under the impression that while XFS is supported (since its well supported in the kernel etc).. the installation proceedure might not support it all that well in terms of setting it up on a purely XFS only system... where even /boot is an XFS mount....
<cafuego> delmar: No, that all works just fine.
<delmar> cafuego, ok. so why should I stick to ext3 over XFS which is used on commercial and military grade systems?
<SolidState> My second problem is that I don't have network connectivity (I'm writing this from Windows). I'm using L2TP over cable-modem. I didn't see a program that supports this. Any advice?
<Bean> Is it possible to make an application stick to a desktop (1,2,3...) ?
<cafuego> delmar: Because ext3 is far more mature and thus less like to mess up.
<_jason> Bean: you mean always start in the same one?
<FlannelKing> Bean: you mean so whenever you start it, it goes to that desktop automatically?
<sethk> delmar, it's a bit smaller, and a bit quicker.  If you don't need the extra reliability you might want to make that engineering trade off of accepting ext3 characteristics
<delmar> sethk, so you agree XFS is more reliable then?
* cafuego wouldn't claim that xfs had an 'extra reliability'.
<sethk> delmar, yes, from my testing and from what I've read, I would agree
* PuMpErNiCkLe goes looking for that FS shootout that Ars had awhile back...
<cafuego> Maybe on SGI, where it's been in use for over a decade, but not on Linux.
<delmar> it is the reliability and .. fault tolerant aspects that I am after.. if ext3 is more fault tolerant and able to deal with faults better.. then im sold... otherwise XFS....
<optish> with security=user, is there a way to make samba have a public share that does not prompt for username/password
<gnomefreak> what is the hald command for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> bash telling me its not a commnad
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cafuego: IIRC, SGI wrote the Linux implementation of XFS - I don't see any major problems with it
<sethk> gnomefreak, do you mean halt?
<Bean> _jason, FlannelKing, yes to always start in a specific desktop.
<_jason> Bean: look into devilspie
<cafuego> delmar: Well, I can only talk from experience in that respect, and ext3 never let me down, xfs has. Twice.
<gnomefreak> sethk: dont know ill try it
<delmar> cafuego, and it wasnt a hardware issue that caused it?
<xanavim> gnomefreak: hal       6973  0.0  0.7   5148  3692 ?        Ss   09:53   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald
<_jason> ubotu: tell Bean about devilspie
<xanavim> I have hald running
<gnomefreak> nope that doesnt work either
<cafuego> delmar: Nope, I still don't know what caused the second one, but the first one messed up ebcuase XFS's fsck tool trashed the fs after an unclean shutdown and deleted *everything*.
<bad_iNFO> i installed KDE and i can only run at 1024x780, is there a way to make it so when the windows pop up you can see the whole window, the windows are too large and it won't let me resize em
<gnomefreak> im tryin to run hald --verbose=yes --deamon=no
<fisne> fuck
<Bean> _jason, thanks, looking at the wiki now.
<MKA> moin
<FlannelKing> cafuego: I had that happen with ext3, fsck trashing the fs.
<delmar> cafuego, blood hell. thats rather sad.
<gnomefreak> guy in @freedesktop asked me what output is
<gnomefreak> fishse: please watch your language
<cafuego> delmar: Yes, luckily that was 2 days after install, so I didn't actually lsoe anything.
<IdleOne> fisne:  you headed in the right direction for a ban
<simonbp> bad_iNFO: run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and specify the resolutions you want x server to use.
<delmar> cafuego, lucky then.
<aboapri> could someone please tell me what the deal is with getting mplayer on breezy?
<bad_iNFO> ok thank you do i do that from a terminal?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html <--- here we go - the filesystem shootout.
<fisne> no i was lagging
<fisne> lol
<FlannelKing> gnomefreak: I think hald is the HAL daemon
<bimberi> ubotu tell aboapri about mplayer
<simonbp> bad_info: yes
<delmar> cafuego, im thinking of creating an LVM, and might go with ext3 at this stage...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aboapri about mplayer
<Evixion> !sigmatel
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Evixion
<IdleOne> !tell aboapri  about mplayer
<simonbp> bad_iNFO: I don't know how to do it from the gui. probably in preferences somewhere.
<xanavim> gnomefreak: note that hald is running as user "hal"
<gnomefreak> ok but that doesnt helpo me looking for the output :( since bash doesnt know it and /usr/bin/hal doesnt have it
<xanavim> gnomefreak: /usr/sbin/hald
<Bean> _jason, I think ubotu should link to the very informative wiki.
<Alashua> where can i obtain MP3 decoder for totem
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> Bean: the ubuntu wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie ?
<Alashua> thanks
<basti> hi
<xanavim> gnomefreak: but I don't know how it's running as user hal... I mean, you can't on a default ubuntu system, su to hal
<gnomefreak> i cant open that file its the purplle diamond
<basti> how to install .deb files?
<Seveas> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<_jason> basti: what are you trying to install?
<basti> skype :P
<gnomefreak> xanavim: im trying to get it to run it wont initinalize
<Bean> _jason, yes, that one.
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<bosco> what is the command for deleting in ubuntu
<bimberi> rm
<bosco> a  video
<bosco> thank you
<fisne> rm -rf *
<bimberi> bosco: yw :)
<fisne> yw
<basti> I dont understand :(
<_jason> Bean: done.  thanks
<fisne> rm file.avi
<fisne> or rm folder
<SolidState> Hi, I hope someone can help with a couple of questions - the first is, I accidently logged-out to the login screen, and couldn't get back since I don't know the username+password (using the live-cd). Anyone know what they are?
<SolidState> My second problem is that I don't have network connectivity (I'm writing this from Windows). I'm using L2TP over cable-modem. I didn't see a program that supports this. Any advice?
<Seveas> SolidState, usernamer ubuntu, no password
<SolidState> I'm talking about the 5.10 live-cd BTW
<gnomefreak> ill wait for them to update it again
<SolidState> Seveas: Thanks!
<SolidState> Seveas: About the second question, any ideas?
<Seveas> SolidState, not the slightest, sorry
<slvmchn> dumb question, how do i install from a .tar.gz
<cafuego> slvmchn: via 'checkinstall'.
<MisterN> n8
<gnomefreak> slvmchn: unpack it than comfigure it than make than checkinstall
<_jason> slvmchn: you usually compile, what are you trying to install?
<basti> can somebody explain me whats up with Skype?
<slvmchn> this program kino
<SolidState> So nobody here knows how to get Ubuntu to connect to the Internet?
<Jae686> it depends
<cafuego> basti: The usual. Shitty proprietary non-standard software.
<Jae686> via cable or wireless?
<bosco> not i have not quite
<basti> :(
<bosco> i did not auit
<LionKMP> Hi! Where can I find deb files? Seeing the downloads on ubuntu.com I can find ISOs only. :-/
<brenner> slvmchn: not happy with the one in the repos?
<FlannelKing> SolidState: L2TP is supported.  It's in the same stuff as the PPPoE stuff.  Don't know about on the liveCD though
<SolidState> Jae686: Hi, if you're asking me, cable
<_jason> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-7ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 725 kB, Installed size: 2676 kB
<Bean> _jason, When I ran ./configure (installing from source) I got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9565 . Everything else seems fine, do I net to download a package for the XML parsing perl module?
<gnomefreak> LionKMP: synaptic
<_jason> slvmchn: kino is in the repositories, use synaptic
<Jae686> have you plugged the cable to the modem / router?
<Jae686> if you have your router set to DHCP
<LionKMP> gnomefreak: but I don't have Ubuntu, I just want a deb src to build on another system :-D
<gnomefreak> LionKMP: assuming you already installed ubuntu
<scelestus> lol
<gnomefreak> LionKMP: ubuntu only has iso
<_jason> Bean: what version are you compiling?
<Jae686> and assuming that you have yout ethernet card at eth0
<Jae686> you canb type
<Jae686> sudo dhclient eth0
<Bean> _jason, latest (.16)
<SolidState> FlannelKing: The live-cd should support the same connection types as the regular one, AFAIK. and I think PPPoE is only for ADSL, no?
<LionKMP> gnomefreak: oh, that's strange. but Synaptic can also download from somewhere, so I could also.
<_jason> Bean: libxml-parser-perl
<slvmchn> ok after ./configure then what
<Bean> _jason, <3
<bimberi> LionKMP: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<scelestus> make
<DjKritical> Howdy... I'm using Ubuntu & Firestarter to setup a basic gateway server for my home network... does anyone know a way to monitor bandwidth? I just a point in the right direction =)
<SolidState> Jae686: I have a modem and it is plugged in. I have made no hardware changes from now (connected through Windows)
<FlannelKing> SolidState: No idea.  But, well, here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-54582.html
<gnomefreak> bimberi: can he get the .deb for the kernel there?
<IdleOne> LionKMP:  packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> LionKMP: what os are you using?
<_jason> slvmchn: use synaptic to install kino, there is no point in compiling it
<LionKMP> bimberi, gnomefreak, idleone: thank you!
<Jae686> goto ubuntu and type at the terminal
<_jason> ubotu: tell slvmchn about synaptic
* gnomefreak next on my mind is installing a .deb in windows :(
<Jae686> sudo dhclient eth0
<LionKMP> gnomefreak: Nexenta gnu/opensolaris.
<startxwhite> i've got trinity live cd, sytemrescue live cd and and insertcd live cd distro.  these distros *together* can fit on o 650mb blank cd. i wonder if it is possible to burn ONE cd containg the three and select which one to boot from when you switch on the pc with the cd in the tray? is there a newbie friendly way to do it?
<slvmchn> ok thx
<gnomefreak> LionKMP: ah ok
<bimberi> gnomefreak: cygwin :P
<SolidState> Jae686: what will "sudo dhclient eth0" do? What do I do after?
<gnomefreak> bimberi: too much work
<LionKMP> thanks guys, bye! :)
<FlannelKing> startxwhite: um, it's possible, check this out: http://multidistro.tlm-project.org/
<scelestus> SolidState have you configured your NIC in sys > admin > networking?
<SolidState> FlannelKing: Thanks for the link, looks like the answers were that no support for L2TP was available :(
<Seveas> startxwhite, no newbie friendly way I think
<bimberi> gnomefreak: sorry, didn't realise it was a serious question.  I wonder if you could unpack the deb and put things in the right places.
<gnomefreak> startxwhite: why couldnt you burn 3 things on one cd as long as they fit?
<SolidState> scelestus: Hi, how do I do that? What does that do?
<FlannelKing> SolidState: if I read that correctly, theres no L2TP GUI interface, but the stuffs still there to do it.
<Seveas> bimberi, yes, but then you'd miss the pre/postinstall actions
<bimberi> Seveas: of course :/
<FlannelKing> SolidState: and, it might also be coming out in Dapper, that was development for Breezy, it might be included in Dapper
<manthar> hi i have a sb live 24 bits and i can hear only tree of my 5 speakers can you help me
* bimberi should think then type
<mikebot> does anyone know the incoming and outgoing servers for gmail? smtp.gmail.com and pop.gmail.com aren't working i don't think
<FlannelKing> startxwhite: actually, that page has a link to a forum, that talks about how to write your own.  apparently RIP includes GRUB on it's liveCD, so you can get an edge in that way.
<_jason> mikebot: search for pop in the gmail help
<mikebot> _jason: okay, thanks
<SolidState> FlannelKing: thanks, I was hoping for a solution now, not in some future release :/
<gnomefreak> mikebot: yes that is them but make sure the incomming port is set to 995 and outgoing is 587
<jeef> anyone used kubuntu on an amd64?
<asymmetry> mikebot, you have to enable pop access within gmail
<gnomefreak> mikebot: yeah what asymmetry said too
<SolidState> scelestus: Hi, how do I do that? What does that do? What's a NIC?
<asymmetry> mikebot, and the servers require SSL connections both ways
<FlannelKing> SolidState: like I said, the stuffs there, you can configure it from the command line.  You just need to know how.  Which I don't.
<ttread> jeef, yep I'm running kubuntu AMD64 now
<gnomefreak> also you need to make sure outgoing you use tls and incomming sll
<gnomefreak> ssl
<gnomefreak> or whatever it is
<mikebot> asymmetry: what is ssl?
<jeef> ttread, how's it working out for you? running smooth? got openoffice going and all?
<Bean> _jason, another error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9566 I Tried to find the appropriate packages and they didn't seem to be there.
<asymmetry> mikebot, incoming port: 995, outgoing: 465
<SolidState> FlannelKing: Alas, neither do I , or I would not be here ;)
<DjKritical> Howdy... I'm using Ubuntu & Firestarter to setup a basic gateway server for my home network... does anyone know a way to monitor bandwidth? I just a point in the right direction =)
<gnomefreak> asymmetry: outgoing is 587
<jeef> ttread, 3.5.x right?
<asymmetry> gnomefreak, considering im staring at the settings that i have that work, its 465
<ttread> Yes it's smooth I like it a lot.  I had to do some configuration of video and audio after installation
* gnomefreak has 6 gmail addresses set up  :)
<mikebot> asymmetry: so pop is 995?
<ttread> jeef, yep I installed kde 3.5
* asymmetry claps for gnomefreak.
<asymmetry> mikebot, yes
<_jason> Bean: apt-cache search --names-only lib wnck
<mikebot> asymmetry: gnomefreak: perfect, thank you
<mikebot> what about a school email i have? can i get that in firefox?
<nickrud> DjKritical: you could try aptitude search bandwidth, some of those might serve
<SolidState> FlannelKing: Thanks fir the advice and trying to help, must go now. Thanks again and gn...
<SolidState> FlannelKing: for*
<gnomefreak> mikebot: they should have a help section in the mailbox see if they say set up for outlook
<Bean> _jason, should I download all 4 results? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9567)
<mikebot> gnomefreak: okay, thanks
<jeef> ttread, are you using the kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 mirror?
<asymmetry> gnomefreak, i just looked up the outlook instructions: outbound is 465, according to their website
<gnomefreak> asymmetry: accourding to the gmail site its 587
<_jason> Bean: that would be the fastest way, otherwise try the runtime and common files first then the -dev then the perl interface
<gnomefreak> but im sure there are 6-10 different ports you can use
<h3ax> dose anybody have a ideer of how i change the Keyboard layout to Danish/Reconining Nordic Letters/chars ? ?? ???
<asymmetry> gnomefreak, what are you not understanding? im staring at the gmail site. according to GMAIL, its 465.
<ttread> jeef I think so, I followed the instructions on the wiki
<_jason> asymmetry, gnomefreak: ``Port: 465 or 587'' :)
<jeef> ttread, are you running openoffice.org?
<_jason> asymmetry, gnomefreak: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287
* asymmetry hasn't seen 587 listed anywhere. Must not be on the outlook instructions.
<khafra> I'm trying to make a chroot for 32 bit stuff on this 64 bit Ubuntu, but the first thing I tried to do in the chroot (setting the locale) failed
<khafra> I'm using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ttread> jeef, yes, the default OpenOffice runs fine
<bonee> what is the command line to install a .deb file
<h3ax> No one
<xanavim> bonee: sudo dpkg -i
<bonee> than kz
<gnomefreak> for thunderbird its 587
<khafra> Is there anything wrong with the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 instructions?
<gnomefreak> seeeing as that outlook isnt in linux
<wizzomafizzo> When Dapper comes out in april, will it be okay to just change the sources.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> wizzomafizzo: should be
<wizzomafizzo> K, thanks.
<bimberi> wizzomafizzo: actually a special upgrade tool is being tested - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<wizzomafizzo> bimberi: Will that be stable by April?
<Bean> _jason, After getting the libwnck-dev, and the many packages it installed because of it, ./configure completed.
<bimberi> wizzomafizzo: definitely maybe :)
<_jason> Bean: cool, now cross your fingers for make
<wizzomafizzo> bimberi: Heh, ok.
<_jason> Bean: it might be helpful to update the wiki with those packages you needed
<gnomefreak> wizzomafizzo: theres no telling if it will or not until april gets here
<maxkelley> wow
<maxkelley> quiet.
<duckdown> Hey all.. What's a good NES emulator?  Just installed Dapper 4 (Love it, BTW, except for the ugly-arse brown defaults) and I feel like playing some old Dragon Warrior :D
<fisne> ok, my root folder is set to /media/hdc5, which is supposed to be /dev/hdc5, and i think this is the reason why it wont boot
<fisne> what should i do?
<maxkelley> yeah, I don't like the brown.
<duckdown> maxkelley: it's horrendous
<duckdown> Ubuntu needs to change to a nice GREEN color
<bonee> what is the most updated sources.list
<h3ax> can't be true no one knows any thing about changeing Language/Keylayout of the Keyboard in linux
<wizzomafizzo> Ewww, green.
<maxkelley> fisne: try and grab a livecd or something, and see if you can change it from there.
<duckdown> jade green
<wizzomafizzo> Blue would be better.
<duckdown> wizzomafizzo: blue then
<duckdown> but kubuntu has blue
<maxkelley> h3ax: hehe, still asking since yesterday? :)
<progrock> I jsut saved my last session in x when logging out (not on purpose)... and now when i try to startx it hangs when loading xfwm4.... so I uninstalled xfwm4... now I have x running, but no windows manager
<maxkelley> silly shuttleworth likes brown.
<h3ax> yeah =/
<Bean> _jason, /me registers with launchpad. Been a long time since I've made changes to a wiki.
<maxkelley> I think it's a poopy colour.
<progrock> anyone know anyway to fix this.. or atleast get any windwos manager to run
<jetscreamer> h3ax: dpkg-reconfigure locales && dpkg-reconfigure console-data , maybe
<h3ax> ive tried every thing i can personally think of
<wizzomafizzo> I'm thinking of a bright green, maybe you're thinking of something better. :P
<duckdown> maxkelley:  ya it makes Ubuntu look like total crap
<duckdown> until you apt-get the gnome-desktops
<maxkelley> duckdown: haha.
<kc2keo> maxkelly: hey there
<maxkelley> hey kc2keo
<kc2keo> maxkelley: hi
<kc2keo> whoops misspelled name
<maxkelley> hehe
<kc2keo> bad day I guess
<maxkelley> schpeeling
<jetscreamer> hey does apt-get moo work in ubuntu?
<Seveas> yes
<duckdown> the hells moo
<jetscreamer> try it and see :)
<maxkelley> mmm
<progrock> anyone know how to set metacity to be gnomes WM (i had previously replaced it with xfwm4)
<kc2keo> moo?
<duckdown> moo cow
<duckdown> :)
* kc2keo scratches head
<fisne> and yeah, what is journaling file system?
<jetscreamer> sudo apt-get moo maybe
<Seveas> jetscreamer, no sudo needed 
<jetscreamer> even bettar
<duckdown> Seveas: how did you do that smiley
<jetscreamer> beh-tar
<maxkelley> wot smiley?
<Seveas> duckdown, simple: 
<wizzomafizzo> Magic!
<duckdown> Seveas: is that one character?
<Seveas> yes
<Bean> _jason, the wiki says to run "sudo checkinstall" after running "make install" but the "checkinstall" command isn't found.
<duckdown> thats awesome
<kc2keo> fisne: journaling file system is kind of like extra cache space or swap space that the ext filesystem uses. Its better than ext2 I think. I think its ext2 with journaling. It functions a lot like ext2 though and has same support
<_jason> Seveas: you need to create a factoid for the smiley because that question gets asked everytime you use it :)
<duckdown> never seen that
<maxkelley> all I see is a question mark..
<duckdown> I see a cool ass smiley
<Seveas> _jason, ubotu won't accept the  character
<jetscreamer> your irc client isn't doing utf8 then
<_jason> Bean: sudo apt-get install checkinstall, you should add that too
<progrock> no one can help me fix my WM... i dont have one.. so its really hard for me to go search on the web rigth now
<maxkelley> mrrf, silly irssi
<duckdown>  
<_jason> Seveas: just refer to it as the ``seveas smiley''
<Bean> _jason, woops, i just saw in the wiki that it says that afterwords. thanks
<scelestus> prog use lynx then :)
<duckdown> what is tha
<duckdown> alt+### ?
<kc2keo> progrock: use lynx
<kc2keo> lynx is a shell web browser
<duckdown> that rocks
<kc2keo> there are others
<progrock> i know
<wizzomafizzo> progrock: How do you not have one?
* kc2keo doesnt remember offhand
<kc2keo> apt-get install lynx
<kc2keo> I think
<progrock> i knwo what it is.. i jsut dont consider that in any ways easy to get info
<maxkelley> Seveas: try that smiley again, I think I changed the encoding..
<maxkelley> kc2keo: yeah
<progrock> wizz: my xfwm4 in gnome jsut messed up.. and i had to uninstall it to startx
<maxkelley> progrock: it is pretty easy..
<kc2keo> please forgive me.. I dont use ubuntu. I use Gentoo and Debian
<IdleOne> ()
<maxkelley> yay
<maxkelley> it worked!
<maxkelley> wow.. that is pretty cool.. chinese char, right?
<IdleOne> japanese
<maxkelley> or, japanese. or something
<Seveas> katakana
<maxkelley> one of the eses :)
<scelestus> looks like a solid black rectangle here
<maxkelley> scelestus: use utf8
<kc2keo> progrock: what windows manager do you use?
<wizzomafizzo> progrock: You're gonna have to use lynx or some variant of it, or else use something like fluxbox or evilwm for now?
<kc2keo> i'm not familiar with xfwm4 if it is a wm
<maxkelley> kc2keo: xfce..
<twitch101> so how do i compile a .tar.gz
<kc2keo> ok
<maxkelley> twitch101: untar it, type ./configure, then make, then (optionally) make install
<startxwhite>  thanks guys!
<kc2keo> twitch101: you wanna make a tarball or extract
<progrock> kckeo: i was using gnome with xfwm4
<maxkelley> maxkelley: need step-by-step instructions?
<maxkelley> er...
<maxkelley> that's me.
<kc2keo> tar zxvf tarballname.tar.gz
<progrock> i think if i delete my gnomerc it might defaut to metacity
<maxkelley> er, he left.
<progrock> brb, worth a try
<wizzomafizzo> twitch101: Make sure you at least have build-essential installed too.
<wizzomafizzo> Nevermind..
<maxkelley> ehehehe
<pbransford> Anyone know if hoary supports Atheros chipset wifi out of the box?
<maxkelley> isn't deleting your gnomerc fatal? :P
<stpere> pbransford, breezy does
<pbransford> schweet
<stpere> pbransford, and I think hoary does too
<kc2keo> I use madwifi drivers for Atheros
<maxkelley> which one is the latest? hoary or breezy?
<pbransford> stpere, do you know if debian does also? (lookinf gor as many options as possible :) )
<stpere> maxkelley, breezy
<brenner> trivia question: how do you add a new gnome panel if you deleted the 2 default ones
<stpere> pbransford, you simply need to get madwifi drivers
<maxkelley> heh.. I use it myself, and I still don't know the name :)
<pbransford> ok, is there a breezy netinst ISO that it would work through?
<maxkelley> pbransford: we have no netinst.
<wizzomafizzo> I don't think ubuntu provides netinst cds do they?
<pbransford> so i have to do the whole CD?
<maxkelley> if you configure apt correctly, you can do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Formidable> I need help with teamspeak2/true combat: elite!!!! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137654&highlight=Teamspeak
<maxkelley> certain repositories or something
<janno1> MacSlow: are you here?
<pbransford> maxkelley, i don't have an existing installation
<maxkelley> pbransford: take a look at the wiki, search for dist-upgrade
<maxkelley> ah
<Seveas> brenner, run the gnome-panel command 
<maxkelley> well, then don't do that :)
<kc2keo> I installed madwifi drivers within Gentoo. Maybe its apt-get install madwifi-driver. I had to unmask my portage package to emerge it
<pbransford> i have a crapped up SuSE install though :)
<scelestus> lol
<maxkelley> kc2keo: possibly.. probably.
<scelestus> thats redundant
<pbransford> kc2keo so gentoo has it as well? sweet.
<Seveas> kc2keo, madwifi is installed by defaut on Ubuntu
<pbransford> but i feel lazy
<kc2keo> yes it does
<maxkelley> i thought madwifi was installed by def..
<kc2keo> it works the best
<pbransford> i shoulda figured gentoo would have it. well i have a 2005.1 install cd somewhere
<bimberi> pbransford: there are some 'advanced' install methods described via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<maxkelley> helawo-wo-wo
<kc2keo> I wouldnt get prism chipsets as from research I found that wireless cards with madwifi work better
<pbransford> and a packages CD if i could figure out how to use it, but thats for another channel
<wizzomafizzo> Be a man! Spend 9 hours typing to install your operating system.
<duckdown> Is there an NES Emulator I can apt-get ?
<maxkelley> wizzomafizzo: eheheh
<scelestus> mwahaha
<Seveas> duckdown, apt-cache search nes (zsnes is one)
<pbransford> Hehe, i got a Netgear WG511T. i saw on a list it was madwifi supported
<pbransford> and it was cheap
<wizzomafizzo> duckdown: Did you try apt-cache search nes?
<duckdown> Seveas:  neeto thanks
<brenner> Seveas: ah. thanks.  i was wondering how it would be done.  just seems like a bad decision to put the creation option on something you could possibly remove
<wizzomafizzo> Or something like that.
<kc2keo> madwifi does not work with all Atheros chipsets
<mjr> madwifi might work, but it's non-free; wouldn't prefer it were I the purchaser
<maxkelley> pbransford: yeah, you need a boot disk or something, then you specify that your packages are either from net, someplace else, or cd :P
<pbransford> don't care that it can do "108mbps!!!!one!eleven"
<duckdown> wizzomafizzo: cool sorry, ill check now
<maxkelley> pbransford: that's what I'm assuming.. makes sense :)
<kc2keo> I'd stay away from MIMO also. Just thought i'd mention that
<pbransford> brb
<kc2keo> D-Links are sexy
<wizzomafizzo> duckdown: Yeah, there's bound to be one.
<maxkelley> all I know is the packages disk didn't boot for me :P
<Rob_Dude> Can someone help me.  I'm really hungry....I tried 'sudo apt-get Pizza-Hut' but I got an 'Out of Delivery Zone Error'.  I looked in my /etc/pizza.conf but everything looks right to me.
<pbransford> kc2keo if it aint vanilla 802.11x i don't use it :)
<scelestus> whats the best 802.11g card for Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, food questions in the offtopic channel please...
<maxkelley> Rob_Dude: you're going to have to go to the local Pizza-Hut and tell them to update their /etc/toppings.conf for you..
<[t0rc] > CTRL-ALT-BackSpace = restart window manager right?
<Rob_Dude> Aww, I was just having some fun :)  My fault.
<fisne> so swap should be logical or primary?
<maxkelley> [t0rc] : yes
<Seveas> [t0rc] , no
<_jason> [t0rc] : restart X
<maxkelley> oh, yeah
<Seveas> [t0rc] , restart X, not just the WM
<maxkelley> same thing :P
<kc2keo> I found that the DWL-G520 D-Link PCI card for my desktop works great. I'm pretty sure that it should work in most others Linux distros
<fisne> ?
<wizzomafizzo> It doesn't restart it. O.o
<wizzomafizzo> It just kills it.
<Ng> it means kill X, which may imply restarting X</pedant> ;)
<mjr> not really, and it's not really "restart" either, it's a kill command, that X gets restarted is just coincidental :] 
<bimberi> fisne: either
* mjr high-fives Ng
<kc2keo> For laptops the D-Link PCMCIA DWL-G650 is good
<fisne> ic
<Seveas> Ng, true, true
<stpere> scelestus, same here
<scelestus> clarification:  what is the best PC card 802.11g card for Ubuntu
<maxkelley> X often refuses to kill itself *completely*
<wizzomafizzo> Zapping X to restart only seems to work in Ubuntu.
<kc2keo> be careful of the G650's. Dont get the G650+ or something
<maxkelley> it still hides in places..
<stpere> scelestus, DWL-G520
<Seveas> scelestus, any card that runs with free drivers (intel chips for instance)
<fisne> ok, my root folder is set to /media/hdc5, which is supposed to be /dev/hdc5, and i think this is the reason why it wont boot and what should i do?
<wizzomafizzo> Because of GDM trickery.
<Ng> wizzomafizzo: it's often disabled by default
<stpere> scelestus, oh sorry, misread
<kc2keo> STAY AWAY FROM ndiswrapper
<maxkelley> am I the only one, or is it everyone where if I switch to a diff virt terminal, it kills X?
<fisne> rename it?
<Ng> wizzomafizzo: but anywhere gdm/kdm/xdm is running and Zap is allowed it should imply restarting X
<newbie22> hi
* kc2keo prefers to have native drivers
<fisne> anyone?
<Ng> maxkelley: possibly not the only one, but that shouldn't happen
<newbie22> how can i play sound (alsa) in more than 1 program?
<wizzomafizzo> Ng: Can't stand that, makes me fell like I've got less control.
<bimberi> maxkelley: that happens on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 500m)
<wizzomafizzo> Like I'm in Windows.
<Ng> maxkelley: are you running a graphical framebuffer or something? if not (or perhaps still if), it sounds like an X driver bug. Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log finish with any relevant looking errors?
<bimberi> maxkelley: ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f7 and gdm restarts
<maxkelley> hmm
<Rob_Dude> I've installed mySQL just now; and I've used it in Windows before.  I'm unable to log into it though, I've got a MySQL Administrator GUI (yeah, kind of cheating, I know) but I can't log in because I don't know the correct user/pass
<maxkelley> bbl.
<KOXAKI> hello
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, user root, no password
<mikebot> in thunderbird, i can't set different outgoing servers, depending on which email i want to send an email from?
<wizzomafizzo> Rob_Dude: You probably have to SET the root password for it.
<Seveas> change immediately after logging in 
<newbie22> how can i play sound (alsa) in more than 1 program?
<KOXAKI> i need help, anyone is free to help me ?
<kc2keo> to kill your X just do ctrl-alt-backspace
<pbransford> anyone know how to work monitor mode? (assuming madwifi allows it)
<kc2keo> if you need to forcekill it
<Seveas> !tell KOXAKI about anyone
<Rob_Dude> ty Seveas
<Formidable> Anyone here play True Combat: Elite?
<wizzomafizzo> KOXAKI: Don't ask to ask.
<Seveas> Formidable, I play gcc with the ld addon ;)
<progrock> Well.. i finally found the session file.. and deleted that... all seems well now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<aboapri> IDEAL! embedded video finally works!    thanks guys....    and robot.
<thrended> ctrl-alt-backspace, would that fix this? when I tried the Live CD it had a mesage like "X Server isn't working"
<Rob_Dude> Is there an 'apt-get' to install FireFox 1.5?
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Seveas> Rob_Dude, on breezy: no, it would break far too much
<kc2keo> pbransford: I dont think I do. What card do you have and do you have madwifi installed? Can you connect wirelessly yet?
<h3ax> arg wont waork
<h3ax> work
<h3ax> *
<wizzomafizzo> Hmmm, why would it break?
<Rob_Dude> Seveas:  Break?  er, how do you mean?
<pbransford> kc2keo: don't even have a linux system up yet, but I have a netgear WG511T
<Seveas> wizzomafizzo, many apps use firefox libs, change the version of the default FF and they break
<orz> Is it possible to use dual monitors with Ubuntu?
<pbransford> kc2keo: in Phlak i set it to monitor mode and the blink pattern changed but I didn't try sniffing
<IdleOne> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<scelestus> I use FF 1.5
<scelestus> in breezy
<wizzomafizzo> Seveas: Ah ok. Seems kind of a drag Ubuntu and Debian are like that.
<Alashua> where can i get video editing software?
<wizzomafizzo> At least Ubuntu have regular releases though.
<Seveas> wizzomafizzo, that's not just ubuntu and debian...
<mikebot> does anyone know about outgoing mail in thunderbird?
<wizzomafizzo> Well from what distros I've used.
<pbransford> anyone know if hoary has mad-wifi on the disk for install?
<wizzomafizzo> I imagine it's for anything based upon Debian also?
<Ng> mikebot: no, but I'm pretty sure tbird 1.5 can do that, but you'd have to install it by hand
<pbransford> mikebot: wats up
<Seveas> pbransford, yes it has (not avaiable during install though)
<mikebot> gnu2it2: oh okay
<pbransford> Seveas, so after install I can install it to get net access right? (assume no net untill madwifi installed)
<mikebot> pbransford: i want to have multiple outgoing servers, so i can send email from different accounts
<Seveas> pbransford, no it will be installed during install
<Seveas> pbransford, it's just the installer itself that cannot use it
<pbransford> mikebot: i think all the accounts use the same outgoing, don't believe you can set per-account outgoings. Evolution might let you though
<kc2keo> pbransford: Heres something. I think your card uses the prism54 drivers
<kc2keo> http://toys.lerdorf.com/archives/15-802.11g-Netgear-WG511-and-Linux.html
<Formidable> Can someone please help me solve my sound issue..
<pbransford> Seveas, so it's on the disk? maybe i can modprobe it
<Seveas> pbransford, correct, evolution can 
<scelestus> madwifi is already installed with breezy?
<KOXAKI> im using ubuntu live cd and i downloaded vlc player a .deb file and i dont know how to install it
<KOXAKI> can u help me
<kc2keo> hmm
<Seveas> pbransford, you can't (i hate that too - atheros card in this laptop)
<Seveas> scelestus, yes
<kc2keo> oh, maybe its the atheros-superg driver
<mikebot> pbransford: well cause my outgoing for gmail is gmail.outgoing, but my outgoing server for my school email is doifferent
<mikebot> pbransford: can i still send emails from each account?
<kc2keo> just google search:
<kc2keo> WG511T chipset
<scelestus> Seveas how do you configure it?
<pbransford> kc2keo i have WG511T not WG511, they can have a completely different chip
<kc2keo> yeah, I realized that
<Bean> _jason, sweet, just made my first .ds file .
<kc2keo> you use the madwifi
<Bean> _jason,  (that works :) )
<Seveas> scelestus, same way as any other network card, in /etc/network/interfaces  (or with the gnome tool)
<thrended> hello, I have a zv6000, will I have to follow the installation steps at the bottom of this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard
<_jason> Bean: ah cool
<wizzomafizzo> KOXAKI: You can dpkg -i <name>.deb but being the livecd I doubt it will even install. Let alone run well.
<pbransford> think I'll use jigdo to download...
<wizzomafizzo> You will probably have dependencies issues too.
<KOXAKI> wizzomafizzo, i dont have a harddrive ath the moment, is it possible to some other way to hear an mp3 file ?
<felixfoertsch> Hi there! Is there anyone who could help me installing an ATI graphicscard? I've got an ATI Radeon 9600XT - running on a Asus P4P800 Mainboard. I apt-get'ted the fglrx drivers already.
<felixfoertsch> But it stil does not work.
<pbransford> jigdo uses wget, right?
<wizzomafizzo> KOXAKI: Not really sure but from experience you can't really install anything with the livecd.
<B_166-ER-X> what program should i use to extract CD's to Mp3 on ubuntu breezy ?
<KOXAKI> ahh, okay thanks for the help
<brenner> felixfoertsch: did you switch to the fglrx drivers?
<emergence> Please check out my partitions: http://rafb.net/paste/results/VfT5Ut15.html       Is there a way to make my extended partition of my NTFS partition into a primary partition? Like I think it's possible because in the end there will only be three partitions: NTFS, swap, ext3
<felixfoertsch> hrm - I'm an absolutly newbie in Linux. Don't know exactly :)
<brenner> felixfoertsch: that's a no then i guess. :)  check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<scelestus> sorry I lost it..what was the best 802.11g PC carc for Ubuntu?
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: sound-juicer can, but requires mp3 libraries to be installed.  Either the RestrictedFormats wiki page or the forums can help with that
<felixfoertsch> Oh that page. Jep I ran through it!
<danis1911> hey can anyone tell me how to get the sound on google video to work in ubuntu?
<felixfoertsch> First I tried the second way - with installing the drivers from ati.com - and then the first one.
<FlannelKing> B_166-ER-X: sound juicer can do it, but it doesn't do name lookups, I use Grip, it includes CDDB stuffs.
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<brenner> felixfoertsch: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<iBalo> The thing with felixfoertsch 's problem is that we walked him already through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg stuff in #ubuntu-de, but the hardware 3d isn't working...
<FlannelKing> DWL-G520 is what they said scelestus
<felixfoertsch> Thanks iBalo :)
<danis1911> can somebody help me plz?
<scelestus> is that a pc card or pci card?
<stpere> scelestus, pci
<gnat> felixfoertsch, sorry missed the question, but what are you trying to do with which card?
<thrended> I have a question about installation of ubuntu
<scelestus> I need PC card
<danis1911> why doesnt the sound in google video work?
<IdleOne> thrended:  ask away
<felixfoertsch> gnat, I triy to install it.
<brenner> felixfoertsch: does 'fglrxinfo' show ati, or mesa?
<harrison> can anyone tell me how to restart my x server?
<felixfoertsch> -i
<IdleOne> danielg:  be patient ()
<brenner> harrison: ctrl+alt+backspace
<IdleOne> danis1911: ^
<harrison> thx brenner
<gnat> felixfoertsch, you have single or dual monitors?
<thrended> thank you, if I have an HP zv6000, do I need to follow special instructions? (here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard )
<felixfoertsch> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<felixfoertsch> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<felixfoertsch> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<felixfoertsch> gnat, single
<PuMpErNiCkLe> danis1911: Do you have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?  Do you have the w32codecs installed?
<pbransford> if i install mad-wifi, my card should then "just work"?
<gnat> you want 3d accel?
<iceman> !codec
<ubotu> iceman: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pbransford> or do i need to edit anything
<felixfoertsch> Exactly - I want my card working ;)
<_jason> iceman: what do you need?
<iceman> !codex
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iceman
<danis1911> how do I respond to someone?
<iceman> _jason video codex for linux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> danis1911: By saying something in here...?
<_jason> danis1911: write the beginning of their name, press tab, and then type something
<danis1911> _jason, thx
<pbransford> _jason, that assumes they have nick completion
<felixfoertsch> brenner, have you seen what I've pasted?
<_jason> pbransford: he probably does
<_jason> see :)
<DokuOtoko> looks like he's using xchat, like me
<pbransford> i dont :( it hops to a different input field
<brenner> ubotu: tell iceman about restricted
* maxkelley pokes and prodds
<Alashua> is there a place to get codecs for most purposes?
<iceman> where to download the video playback codec
<felixfoertsch> Or shall I paste it again?
<DokuOtoko> Alashua, mplayerhq.hu
<danis1911> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok i dont have w32codecs, unless they come with ubuntu
<_jason> pbransford: what client?
<pbransford> ubotu: tell pbransford about restricted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> danis1911: Nope, they don't.
<pbransford> bersirc
<IdleOne> felixfoertsch:  dont paste in here please
<_jason> ubotu: tell iceman about multimedia
<DokuOtoko> !restricted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Alashua> dokuotoku, thanks
<brenner> felixfoertsch: yes.  it's using s/ware rendering for 3d.  just to confirm, run: glxinfo | grep Rendering
<danis1911> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok can you link to where I can get them plz?
<pbransford> windows here, for now
<humon> what's a good HDD diagnostics tool for linux?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> danis1911: Up three lines... what ubotu said.
<thrended> IdleOne, if I have an HP zv6000, do I need to follow special instructions? (here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard )
<Alashua> this place is proving to be most helpful
<danis1911> PuMpErNiCkLe, ty
<PuMpErNiCkLe> danis1911: np
<_jason> pbransford: I see, just interested in ubuntu then?
<IdleOne> thrended:  I dont use or know about laptops but Im sure someone in here can help
<pbransford> _jason, im in disto limbo really
<thrended> IdleOne: ok
<danis1911> PuMpErNiCkLe, when I do this respond thing, can everyone else still see it?
<pbransford> danis1911, yes
<DokuOtoko> danis1911, hiya :P
<wizzomafizzo> pbtransford: Tried Ubuntu before?
<scelestus> what command do you type to see your kernel version you are running?
<gnat> felixfoertsch, do you know what driver you are using fglrx, ati or radeon?
<pbransford> danis1911, try this without quotes: "msg TARGETNICK testing..."
<harrison> can anyone tell me if i can run xgl and compiz on an intel i810 driver?
<Anti-Proton> Question question: Anyone else having problems with the repositories today?
<pbransford> sends a pm to TARGETNICK with message "testing..."
<DokuOtoko> pbransford, doesn't it need a slash at the start?
<felixfoertsch> gnat, I think I recently installed fglrx - but it seems that it does not work
<pbransford> typo
<pbransford> add a "/" to it so it starts "/msg"
<gnat> felixfoertsch, Well I have a Radeon 9000Pro, dual monitors
<felixfoertsch> brenner, what to do after running the cmds?
<onkko> Hello, i have a intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics , works with i810 driver in Xorg. I want to know if i could the transparency on xorg ( sorry for my english) ?
<_jason> pbransford: you need to be registered here to /msg
<gnat> felixfoertsch, I found flgrx to be a pain
<felixfoertsch> gnat, my card is a Radeon 9600 XT, single monitor
<brenner> gnat: actually, i think the flgrx driver *does* work for him, he just doesn
<gnat> felixfoertsch, so switched from the fglrx to radeon
<Anti-Proton> specifically ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<brenner> *doesn't get 3d rendering
<gnat> brenner, yeah, the flgrx should have worked for me as well
<gnat> it did, work, no 3d rendering
<brenner> me too. :)
<pbransford> i've got a "radeon" IGP 340M
<brenner> same here
<gnat> however I found the OSS radeon driver worked for me
<gnat> instead
<Rob_Dude> Gah!  I thought OpenOffice could open Excel files from Office?
<thrended> question: is there anything I need to figure out before installation or can I simply install it and fix any problems afterwards?
<gnat> it does support 3d rendering as well
<pbransford> i put radeon in quotes because it actually doesn't work with ANY radeon drivers, linux or windows
<onkko> Hello, i have a intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics , works with i810 driver in Xorg. I want to know if i could the transparency on xorg ( sorry for my english) ?
<gnat> and doesn't require all the crap the fglrx did
<brenner> gnat: OSS radeon driver?  as in the one in the kernel?
<Rob_Dude> Every time I try to open a .xls file it crashes Open Office.  Is tehre something I'm doing wrong?
<pbransford> c/me mutters "peice of crap flakey engineering"
<pbransford> oops
<IdleOne> can we keep the language clean please
<Nico__> I need some information
<IdleOne> whats up Nico__
<brenner> pbransford: most ati owners are just nodding their heads right now :)
<Nico__> Alright
<Nico__> 45 CDs requested in 2006-02-03. 45 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-02-08. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<pbransford> brenner: not even really ATI. kinda HP.
<thrended> IdleOne, if I just install ubuntu right now, do I have to worry about any problems, or can I fix them after installation
<Nico__> Thats over a month ago, i live in finland, how long do i still have to wait?
<Nico__> well its almost exactly a month.
<stpere> Nico__, it probably means the customs has examined the package
<brenner> pbransford: does lspci show ati though?
<Nico__> stpere is that bad? o.O
<felixfoertsch> brenner, gnat, what do you recommend?
<IdleOne> thrended:  the install should go without a hitch but I cant garuntee ;/
<Rob_Dude> Crap - um, even if I disable macros it fails.  Does OpenOffice support macros?  Er, hmmpphh
<pbransford> brenner: no linux system yet, can't check
<gnat> Brendon, not as in the OSS sound stuff but yeah the kernel
<brenner> gnat: i'd be interested in trying out the said drivers.  do you have any links?
<gnat> my xorg.conf says radeon instead of ati
<gnat> comes installed
<thrended> IdleOne, what does this mean "Pass linux noapic debian-installer/framebuffer=false to the kernel when booting the installer"
<gnat> I needed it to get my dual monitor setup working
<stpere> Nico__, no.. not really.. there is a letter pasted on the package stating it's free, so they shouldn't charge anything
<brenner> gnat: ah
<gnat> I don't have 3d hardware accel on it with dual monitors
<gnat> but it supports it
<Nico__> ok
<stpere> Nico__, but there is some latency
<brenner> felixfoertsch: have you tried the radeon driver as gnat suggeted?
<Nico__> what do you mean
<stpere> Nico__, well.. there is some time needed to take that decision
<felixfoertsch> brenner, no I did not - because I don't even know where to get them!
<Nico__> What decision? ;\
<Nico__> lol
<Nico__> sorry
<stpere> Nico__, they have to evaluate the value of the package
<Nico__> Oh
<Nico__> But if its free? :S
<stpere> Nico__, and charge taxes if needed (well.. at first they don't know it's free)
<harrison> can anyone shed some light on the xgl and compiz situation?  is this going to be released in 2006.04?
<gnat> felixfoertsch, you shouldn't have to do anything, comes with ubuntu
<brenner> felixfoertsch: they're provided with the kernel. assuming you're currently using fglrx, try: sudo sed -e 's/"fglrxi"/"radeon"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stpere> Nico__, wait a few days more
<Nico__> Ok.
<gnat> let me see where they are on my system (note, I just moved from breezy to dapper just for fun...)
<brenner> felixfoertsch: then restart X
<iBalo> harrison: that's a good question to ask in #ubuntu+1
<harrison> shit sorry...
<felixfoertsch> brenner,  it tells me "sed: can't read /etc/X11/xorg.conf#: No such file or directory
<felixfoertsch> "
<brenner> gnat: thing is though, would my card be supported by the radeon driver?  this is a fairly new laptop.  the card is an onboard ati xpress 200m
<[Leo] > hi all
<gnat> brenner,let me check
<brenner> felixfoertsch: my only guess is you did a typo somewhere
<gnat> brenner, man radeon
<saif> hello, i am installing an application and they asked me where i want to install the user command line links, where should i put them in order to be added to the app menu?
<brenner> felixfoertsch: my guess in particular is the # character at the end
<gnat> gives a list of supported hardware & xorg.conf options
<iceman> ok how do i find a link to multiverse librarys ...
<brenner> gnat: ah, nice. thanks
<thrended> I need help! Are the instructions here necessary before or after installation of Ubuntu for zv6000? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard
<LjL> saif: i don't think that's what the installer is asking about. menu items are a different thing from links
<brenner> gnat: and just to confirm, they should provide 3d support?
<gnat> well
<bimberi> saif: is there a default offered?
<gnat> I'm just looking over the docs now
<gnat> it may not have 3d accel for the newer ones... just reading
<LjL> saif: i suppose you'll have to add menu items manually if the installer won't do that automatically. also, are you sure you couldn't find a .deb version of the program you're installing?
<gnat> you said Xpress 200 ?
<felixfoertsch> brenner, should it produce some kind of status report after using the cmd?
<brenner> 200m, yes
<saif> the default was in my home folder, LjL bimberi
<gnat> Brendon,  RS400       Radeon XPRESS 200/200M IGP
<brenner> felixfoertsch: no. it should just go to the next line
<gnat> looks supported
<gnat> other cards have (2d only) beside them if they don't support the 3d stuff.
<Bean> where does xchat store chat logs by default?
<LjL> saif: i'm not sure why an application would ask you where to place symlinks to its executables -- actually, i'm not sure why it should *create* symlinks to its executables
<brenner> gnat: sweet thanks.  i'll try it out
<felixfoertsch> brenner, okay - and now how to check if it's working?
<gnat> felixfoertsch, restart X
<Bean> oh woops, forgot to enable logging :/
<Bean> _jason, what were those packages I installed again?
<felixfoertsch> okay
<felixfoertsch> brb
<saif> LjL, usualy are those links put /bin?
<chp43> LjL: its pretty common for programs that install themselves into local, to symlink to /usr/local/bin
<brenner> gnat: it's weird though.  i had fglrx working on this box before.  i don't know why the install failed this time
<bimberi> saif: is a .deb package?
<thrended> can anyone help me, please
<mikebot> why is it that in thunderbird my school accoutn has it's own folder thing on the left menu, but all my other accounts don't appear there, and are under local folders?
<LjL> saif: applications should usually install the executables into /usr/local/bin. /bin should by all means be off-limit for normal applications
<gnat> brenner, yeah, I found the installation stuff a pain
<brenner> thrended: don't ask to ask
<saif> bimberi, no, .bin
<gnat> brenner, it has to compile some of the stuff if I remember correctly, and I could never get it to work properly.
<LjL> chp43: where do you mean by "installing into local"? like, /usr/local/applicationname and then linking to /usr/local/bin?
<Nico__> ill be back in a few days to tell if i got my cds.
<bimberi> saif: ok, yes i'd go for /usr/local/bin
<brenner> gnat: well i'll keep my fingers crossed with the radeon.  thanks for the info.
<Nico__> thanks again s
<Nico__> stpere*
<Rob_Dude> What sort of macro-support does OpenOffice's Calc thing have?  Can you use VBscript that works in Excel in OpenOffice?
<gnat> brenner, no problem, hopefully it works for you as well
<LjL> saif: what program is that, out of curiosity?
<felixfoertsch> re
<saif> bimberi, ok! i know it's not much of a big deal, but i want everything to  be where it should be! poseidon for uml LjL
<xanavim> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<stpere> Nico__, you're welcome
<felixfoertsch> brenner, now - how do I check if the drivers are working?
<thrended> brenner: I'm not sure when I must do this, and what it does for ubuntu installation "Pass linux noapic debian-installer/framebuffer=false to the kernel when booting the installer"
<anto9us> Rob_Dude, I seem to recall seeing a converter for vba to starbasic
<chp43> LjL: yeah. happens when you install apps that don't adhere to the filesystem standards... ie they put all their files into one large directory (rather than split into bin lib share, etc), and then place symlinks. limewire comes to mind. a few others
<Rob_Dude> anto9us:  Thanks I'll try to find that
<bjornkri> Is there a 'proper' place for shared wallpapers and such?
<_jason> Bean: libxml-parser-perl, apt-cache search --names-only lib wnck
<brenner> gnat: actually, re-reading the man page. it says no 3d support for igp cards. :-/
<anto9us> Rob_Dude, there's also a plugin for Python if that's any help
<brenner> felixfoertsch: glxinfo | grep Rendering
<Shadyman> bjornkri: I put it in ~/wallpapers
<bjornkri> It sounds a bit stupid, but I'm still getting used to the whole directory structure of Linux
<LjL> chp43: oh well, at least they don't think they know what the filesystem works like and scatter random files through it ;)
<Shadyman> How come Ubuntu isn't listed in linuxiso.org?
* Shadyman ponders.
<brenner> felixfoertsch: didn't you say you had a 9600XT?
<felixfoertsch> Jep - I said that.
<bimberi> saif: my rule of thumb is to put self-installed applications under /opt and my own programs/sripts under /usr/local - that keeps things out of the way of the package manager
<chp43> LjL: i guess so.. the standards are published. everyone just needs to get on the same page and away from their own proprietary approaches
<saif> Brendon, i was trying to get the 200m to get any display on ubuntu, and it finally worked today, but still fglrxinfo gives me mesa, so if u need to get there maybe i can help! :)
<anto9us> bjornkri, /usr/shared/backgrounds also type info hier
<Jae686> have you ran the config sript?
<LjL> chp43: yeah but then i guess putting everything in a single directory is not the worst of possible evils, given we know that people *don't* follow standards
<Jae686> you cant jst apt the driver
<thrended> brenner: I'm not sure when I must do this, and what it does for ubuntu installation "Pass 'linux noapic debian-installer/framebuffer=false' to the kernel when booting the installer"
<gnat> brenner, oh, sorry
<Jae686> you must frun the flrgx config from a terminal
<bjornkri> hmm, makes sense, thanks
<brenner> saif: i'm running the fglrx driver.  i'm just not getting 3d, much like you i assume
<Bean> _jason, if you can, please check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie#preview . My edit is right above step 5.
<Bean> _jason, want to know that it's a satisfactory addition.
<saif> brenner, yup! :)
<mikebot> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<bimberi> thrended: you type that at the boot prompt after booting from the install CD
<brenner> thrended: what's telling you to do that?
<saif> brenner, but i dont 3d so i am happy where i am!#
* sdfzx !ping me
<brenner> saif: me too sort of.  but it'd still be nice to have it
<felixfoertsch> brenner, you are right - I said that I've got a Radeon 9600 XT.
<thrended> bimberi/brenner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsHewlettPackard at the end, for zv6000
<_jason> Bean: i think it's libwnck with a 'w', it may be helpful to just add another step with apt-get install <those pacakges> before the ./configure
<brenner> felixfoertsch: i thik we're on the wrong track.  the man page for radeon says it has 2d only support for your card
<[Leo] > good night
<[Leo] > bye
<felixfoertsch> Damnd - and now?
<sdfzx> !seen idle0ne
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'idle0ne', sdfzx
<sdfzx> !where idle0ne
<ubotu> sdfzx: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> thrended: ah, ok. well bimberi's told you
<Bean> _jason, yeah i noticed that the v got in there, dunno how that happened since I was using copy/paste. I guess I should add the other step since I'm running a fairly basic install and others are likely to have the same missing packages.
<_jason> Bean: yep, good idea
<bobbe> hey
<bobbe> anyone there using a winmodem on ubuntu
<brenner> felixfoertsch: i suggest either searching the forum for topics, making a forum topic, or waiting for more experienced ati gurus to come in here
<LjL> Shadyman: uhm i do wonder why that is
<Jambon> anyone of you used fedora and care to compare ubuntu to fedora?
<tgnx> hi all. i am trying to install ubuntu on a computer and not having much luck with it
<bjornkri> Ok, I've a tricky question. I was thinking about writing a script to batch rename RAW files based on EXIF information, but don't even know where to start. Is this possible?
<mikebot> where can i search for other themes for gnome?
<bjornkri> http://www.gnome-look.org
<LjL> bjornkri: it definitely is
<Eleaf> mikebot, yea www.gnome-look.org
<tgnx> after groing through the initial install everything seems to go error free but when it tries to boot for the first time it just sits there
<mikebot> thanks
<thrended> brenner: must I do the 3 steps after that, and when do I do those?
<bjornkri> Cool. I'll try and tackle it then :)
<LjL> bjornkri: i don't know much at all about EXIF, but i helped a guy once with an EXIF-related script... which wasn't the same as what you're asking, but similar
<saif> if i want to learn how to write scripts for nautilus, what is the thing that i need to learn, the shell command all those stuff, what are they called, what should i look for?
<tgnx> i can see grub etc but when i choose either the kernel or the failsafe kernel it displays some info about the kernel and the initrd and then sits after the word "booting" appears
<tgnx> and thats all it does it never gets anywhere else
<LjL> bjornkri: first of all, you need a program that can actually read EXIF information from files and print them to standard output. the guy was using such a program, though i don't remember what it was right now
<anto9us> bjornkri, start with sudo apt-get install exif
<felixfoertsch> brenner, thanks for you help! I'll try :)
<tgnx> this is on a p4 with a promis sata adapter
<brenner> thrended: if you need wireless and wxga video then yeah, probably likely
<LjL> bjornkri: so i guess anto9us has got it ;) (but no, it wasn't the program i had in mind... but i'm sure it'll do fine)
<tgnx> on an intel motherboard and some other standard hardware
<mikebot> am i using gtk 1.x or gtk 2.x, or how can i check?
<tgnx> i'm not sure what i could try
<bjornkri> ok brilliant, thanks
<bobbe> gtk --version ?
<brenner> mikebot: gkt2.  easy way to tell is most gtk1 apps look horrible. e.g. xmms
<bobbe> lol
<Shadyman> brenner: Agreed.
<bobbe> hear, hear
<mikebot> brenner: hehe okay thanks
<brenner> heh.
<mikebot> Once the search is complete find linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686 if you are running the 686 kernel) in the list and mark it for installation the same way as before.
<thrended> brenner/bimberi: what about adding 'Option "NoAccel"'  and 'no_timer_check', when do I do that
<mikebot> how do i know which linux one i am using? (i'm trying to get my nvidia card to work)
<lanteau> Ok I have /etc/timezone set to America/Detrioit, but why when I run date it shows the time in UTC?
<brenner> thrended: those can be done after the install
<LjL> bjornkri: now, assume that this exif program outputs things in this format:     Date: xx/xx/xxxx    [newline]     Time: xx:xx        and assume you want to rename files to "xx/xx/xx-xx.xx.jpg" (a stupid example i suppose, but i don't really even remember what EXIF tags contain)
<danis1911> can someone tell me where I can find an offtopic channel>
<thrended> brenner: ok, and also the fixes for wireless and xvga?
<brenner> thrended: ask back in here, and someone will help you with that if needed
<thrended> wxga
<IdleOne> danis1911:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<thrended> brenner: ok, thank you!
<thrended> bimberi: thanks
<brenner> thrended: you can do that after the install too
<computinchuck> how did ubuntu get mp4 support into the faac package?
<thrended> ok, bye, going to install, thanks again
<brenner> thrended: basically your res will be out of whack.  someone can help you with those steps too
<tgnx> nobody has any ideas for me?
<thrended> ok
<LjL> bjornkri: you'd need a script that goes like     FileName="$1" ; FileDate=`exif "$FileName" | grep "^Date:" | awk ' { print $2 } '` ; FileTime=`exif "$FileName" | grep "^Time:" | awk ' { print $2 } ' | tr ":" "."` ; mv "$FileName" "${FileDate}-${FileTime}.jpg"
<gusto5> hello folks! long time no see.
<cached> ubuntu should span over multiple CDs just so that it is a bigger pain in the $$ to burn and install, just as Fedora Core did
<Shadyman> cached: I agree.
<LjL> bjornkri: if you understand everything that this script does, than you'll really have no problems writing the one you need
<gusto5> i secon the multi-cd
<Shadyman> cached: hmm. 200mb/cd sounds fair?
<Shadyman> cached: or should we go back to floppies?
<chp43> cached: what you talking about. you only need the first cd and a fast internet connection. at least that is all i have ever used.. debian is another good example. 7cd set of which you need the first.
<cached> Shadyman: 5 1/4 inch?
<gusto5> yea!
<Shadyman> cached: I was thinking tape reels.
<gusto5> lol :D
<bjornkri> thanks LjL, I'll give it a shot
<cached> Shadyman: Remember those good old stacks of cards?
<mikebot> how do i know if i'm using linux-restricted-modules 386 or 686
<bobbe> been trying to make my modem work on ubuntu. Is there any chance that any of these drivers in http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/driver.htm will work on ubuntu?
<tgnx> i'm having trouble with my freshly installed ubuntu system
<Shadyman> cached: Apparently someone wrote an mp3 to the stacks of cards
<Sir_quicken> ok I am runnign the kde desktop & wine blows as an emulator, wher can I d/l & how do I install cedea
<cached> punchcards I believe they are called in english?
<tgnx> mainly the trouble is it wont boot
<bjornkri> My problem right now is that the exif program I downloaded doesn't seem to be able to read EXIF data from RAW (CR2) files
<bosco> how do i  (in termanal) add more desktops in i dont have the apply button for adding more
<Shadyman> tgnx: That would be a trouble.
<mjr> Sir_quicken, www.transgaming.com
<bosco> how do i  (in termanal) add more desktops i dont have the apply button for adding more
<Sir_quicken> free d/l?
<LjL> bjornkri: there is only one thing conceptually missing from that script - a way to run it on an entire directory structure
<brenner> bosco: you don't have the apply button?
<cached> Sir_quicken: it's free if you install from CVS
<delmar> OK so I was in here earlier talking about support for setting up a new ubuntu system with XFS... but it would seem that the installation script in fact doesn't appear to provide me with that as an option. Instead it's going to go ahead with an ext3... or am I missing something?
<cached> Sir_quicken: I just did it today, let me find a tutorial
<LjL> bjornkri: if you just need to run it on a single directory (no sub-directories), wrapping it into a "for $FileName in * ; do whatever ; done" will be fine
<mjr> Sir_quicken, there is a free-of-cost version, but you'd probably say it "blows" too
<Sir_quicken> cvs?I think I saw that didnt get a proper d/l site. I camn run rpm's now :)
<fisne> im installing ubuntu, but when its initializing, it stops at: ACPI (supports S0 s1 S5)
<bosco> brenner,  i just want to know how to do it mannualy in terminal
<fisne> and never continued
<LjL> bjornkri: otherwise, you can call it using find, like "  find /some/directory -name "*.jpg" -exec myscript '{}' \;  "
<Sir_quicken> wine doesnt emulate dll/s just exe's
<cached> Sir_quicken: http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:SXn3z3dQHyYJ:www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php%3Fpage%3DHOWTO%2BCedega%2BCVS+install+cedega+from+cvs&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=firefox-a
<chp43> Sir_quicken: if you want to get technical, it doesn't emulate at all.. check out what the acronym WINE means ;)
<FlannelKing> bosco you mean the apply button in synaptec? (adding more desktops being adding more... whats? like kubuntu?)
<bjornkri> cool :)
<cached> Sir_quicken: you need to add the DLLs to a predefined folder
<LjL> bjornkri: but be careful because in the latter case the script will *not* run correctly, as it will move all the files from their original directory to the current directory. you'll need something slightly more complicated than just my "mv" command if you need to handle this case
<mjr> Sir_quicken, you're not making much sense
<bimberi> delmar: did you try manual partitioning, there might be other options there
<brenner> bosco: no idea.  but i *do* know how you'd do it using the gnome gui
<cached> chp43: it emulates, it was a backronym that also stands for WINdows Emulator
<delmar> bimberi, perhaps. but I guess i will just stick with ext3. nice and painless.
<Sir_quicken> how would I do that there is no c:\ in linux :P
<chp43> cached: haha. WINE stands for WINE is not an emulator.. recursive acronym.. and no, there is no emulation taking place
<Sir_quicken> what I am running is visual basic :p
<cached> Sir_quicken: winecfg
<bimberi> delmar: so it would seem (i saw the previous conversation :) )
<bosco> FlannelKing,  i am running ubuntu and e17 but they told me to come here and i just neet to know some commands to do though terminal
<Sir_quicken> ah didnt know that thx
<cgd> Sir_quicken, I'm sure the documentation for WINE can help you with that.
<chp43> cached: that is a concept that applies to hardware systems being run on software.. WINE is a compatibility layer.. technically :)
<FlannelKing> bosco: what are you trying to do through the terminal though?
<delmar> bimberi, at least ext3 can't be as bad as reiserfs, which has had lots of little quirks in the past for me... just little things like.. files that cant be removed... files that appear with NO permissions and root cant set any.. and crazy stuff.
<LjL> bjornkri: but i think i'd all boil down to to adding a    cd `dirname "$FileName"`   at the start of the script
<cached> chp43: I know that that is one of the definitions.  And if it does not emulate.. nevermind
<brenner> FlannelKing: add more workspaces
<brenner> it seems
<Bean> _jason, I did not add another step, but rather appended step 4. What do you think?
<fisne> im installing ubuntu, but when its initializing, it stops at: ACPI (supports S0 s1 S5)
<FlannelKing> in enlightenment? (is that e17?)
<bimberi> delmar: ewww, glad i went with ext3 then
<Bean> _jason, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie
<fisne> does it actually do that?
<bosco> FlannelKing, i am trying to add more desktops to my 4 that i already have i have not started i need to know how to start then i should be good
<brenner> i dunno why it *has* to be terminal though, when it's a gui feature
<bosco> FlannelKing, from there
<fisne> or is it normal?
<cached> 
<_jason> Bean: put it before the ./configure
<mikebot> anyone know how i can check whether i'm using linux-restricted-modules 386 or 686?
<mjr> Sir_quicken, using Cedega over Wine for Visual Basic would probably get you no advantage whatsoever
<FlannelKing> bosco, which GUI? gnome? KDE? enlightenment?
<bosco> FlannelKing, e17
<cafuego> mikebot: 'uname -r'
<fisne> ?
<LjL> chp43, cached: yeah, wine is most definitely not an emulator, whatever meaning you are willing to give to the term "emulator"... it really doesn't emulate a thing
<delmar> bimberi, i loved reiser for a while... so damn fast... id probably still use reiserfs on a disk being used for say.. squid cache.. its really nice.
<mikebot> cafuego: thanks
<fisne> im installing ubuntu, but when its initializing, it stops at: ACPI (supports S0 s1 S5)
<fisne> or is it normal?
<Sir_quicken> well its an online game requires dll files :p
<cached> fisne: It stopped at something for about 4 hours on my install.
<FlannelKing> bosco: is e17 enlightenment?
<cached> fisne: I cannot remember what
<fisne> im serious
<bosco> FlannelKing,  yes
<FlannelKing> nevermind, I googled.
<bimberi> delmar: ah, kk
<FlannelKing> bosco: wouldn't that be an enlightenment specific thing then?  I mean, I can google, but, they'd be the ones to tell you which file to change.  We could tell you where we've MOVED that file, heh, but...
<biloyp> ubotu:libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mikebot> is this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia not for breezy, cause it says the terminal is in a different spot than i have it
<mikebot> and if so, will following these directions not install my graphics card?
<Sir_quicken> ok how do I make a binary? "use make"
<_jason> mikebot: yeah it's for breezy, fix it
<mikebot> fix it?
<cached> http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:SXn3z3dQHyYJ:www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php%3Fpage%3DHOWTO%2BCedega%2BCVS+install+cedega+from+cvs&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=firefox-a
<FlannelKing> bosco: why are you interested in doing this via the command line? out of pure curiosity as I google.
<_jason> mikebot: edit the wiki page and update it, or just let me know and I'll do it
<Alexi5> hello
<cached> the link to winecvs.sh is dead. so just google for that
<Sir_quicken> not sure what I  open this binary with I am reading the code now
<mjr> Sir_quicken, if you can't make wine use provided dlls, you're in way over your head installing cedega from cvs
<danis1911> can someone direct me to a off topic channel?
<mikebot> _jason: i don't want to update it cause i don't know what i'm doing
<_jason> danis1911: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikebot> _jason: you can do it
<_jason> mikebot: k
<mikebot> _jason: but do you know who i can correctly install my card?
<mikebot> *how
<Sir_quicken> I cant install cedega its a binary file I gotta "make" it 2 use it
<mikebot> _jason: cause when i tried last night, i got a fatal error, and had to format/reinstall
<Jambon> if i want dapper, am i better off with the daily builds or flight 4?
<_jason> mikebot: thanks for informing us though
<mikebot> _jason: welcome
<Sir_quicken> I am now looking  at the open source for cedega
<Jambon> anyone? flight 4 or daily build?
<biloyp> I am having no luck adding the repositories deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas list_of_sections
<biloyp> deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas list_of_sections so I can download libdvdcss
<bosco> FlannelKing,  I need to know because in e17 there is a graphical user interface for it but it has no apply button to add more desktops like it should and because it is the latest and unstable e17 there is now way around it
<Bean> _jason, argh, can't find a staffer to delete the previously registered "Bean." wanted to pm you.
<mikebot> how can i check to see whether my graphics card is 32bit or 64bit? i think it's 32
<nbjayme> hello people. i need help on mplayer + lame. how do you have mp3 of type mpeg1 output? my mp3 player only accepts mp3 of type mpeg1. :(
<bimberi> Jambon: i'm running flight4 and it is very good (ymmv).  Keeping up with the latest can mean that your system breaks now and then
<Seveas> biloyp, read the wikipage again. It's obviously very hard to miss a big bold notice...
<FlannelKing> bosco: so, why are you asking in #ubuntu? if it's regarding an enlightenment bug?  I would think of all people, they'd be able to help.  Enlightenment has crappy documentation on their site, by the way.
<Sir_quicken> Think I installed cedega I dunno, I got a its a binary file saving it could curroupt it error though itsw waiting
<Alexi5> what is a good laptop that is good for programming and under $1000
<FlannelKing> bosco: first off, did you report it as a bug?
<damian_> nbjayme: make snese please
<_jason> Bean: on freenode you mean?
<biloyp> Seveas" do you mean that I have to subscribe to the mailing list first?
<damian_> nbjayme: . how do you have mp3 of type mpeg1 output? my mp3 player only accepts mp3 of type mpeg1.
<bosco> FlannelKing,  no i did not and they told me that since i was running ubuntu that there is a file specific to ubuntu that messes with tha
<bosco> t
<bosco> problem
<damian_> nbjayme: answered your own question
<Bean> _jason, yeah, been trying for like a month.
<Seveas> biloyp, no the one a little lower
<iBalo> ..... arghhhh
<brenner> Alexi5: thinkpads seem to be linux-friendly
<_jason> Bean: try #freenode
<nbjayme> damian_, i have a cd player that can accept mp3 files too. the mp3 that i converted from mplayer+lame cannot be played. :( but the other files of type mpeg1 can be. i used totem to check the properties of mp3 files.
<biloyp> Seveas" I am reading this one...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<_jason> mikebot: those wiki instructions worked for me, what card do you have?  maybe someone here has the same card and can share their experiences with you
<Alexi5> ok
<Seveas> biloyp, yes and it has a big bold notice about what to do with the list of sections
<Seveas> quite hard to miss
<mikebot> i have a geforce 4 mx-440
<Sir_quicken> Ok I am lost IO downoaded cedega but cannot install it :(
<Alexi5> what about the dell inspirons
<FlannelKing> bosco: e17 isn't in ubuntu.  How did you install it?  tarball/whatever?
<Sir_quicken> who do I compile this open code?
<biloyp> Seveas: ok I will reread
<nbjayme> mplayer+lame results to mpegII Layer 3 CBR
<mikebot> and i am using gnome
<mikebot> i just don't want more fatal errors, and want to run at 1280x1024
<biloyp> Seveas: is it this one? /!\ When using packages from this archive, please subscribe to the mailing list found at [WWW]  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/mlm by sending a blank message to [MAILTO]  packages-subscribe@ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> biloyp, no the one a little lower
<nbjayme> damian_, you can play mp3 in totem then check the properties under movie menu.
<mikebot> _jason: are you using gnome when you used that guide?
<brenner> Sir_quicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<_jason> mikebot: yep and I have a geforce4 440 go
<biloyp> Seveas: about using a mirror?
<mikebot> _jason: cause i did this guide last night
<biloyp> or this? If you use one of the sources.list lines above you MUST replace list_of_sections with a list of sections you want to use, separated with a single space. The available sections can be found below.
<Sir_quicken> ok will that give me the compiled script not the binary?
<mikebot> _jason: and i got the fatal error: module nvidia not found
<Seveas> yes, was it really that hard to find?
<chp43> Alexi5: i bought one of those yesterday for under a thousand. inspiron 6000. i don't know how it is. all i know is it was cheap and the linux laptop page had sucesfull installation reports
<damian_> nbjayne: its obviously not an mp1 then? avicodec i believe can find out whitch codec you need
<Alexi5> kool
<nbjayme> damian_, here is lame's output Encoding phase1.wav to phase1.wav.mp3
<nbjayme>  Encoding as 16 kHz  32 kbps single-ch MPEG-2 Layer III (8x) qval=3
<biloyp> well there were a few bold ones
<biloyp> but thanks
<brenner> Sir_quicken: it will give you instructions on how to install the cvs version
<mikebot> _jason whatever i'll try
<mikebot> brb
<nbjayme> damian_, what i want is MPEG-2 Layer III
<Sir_quicken> aight, thx for being semi-patient
<biloyp> Seveas should I add both lines of each mirror?
<fuzy> hi there
<damian_> nbjayme: so your converting mp1's to m p3's
<damian_> nbjayme: so your converting mp1's to mp3's
<brenner> Sir_quicken: you're semi-welcome
<Seveas> biloyp, no, you need only one mirror...
<FlannelKing> bosco, how'd you get e17 installed?
<damian_> nbjayne but the mp3 you create wont work in your mp3  player
<apache_boy> hello can help me
<fuzy> i'm having some trouble while trying to logging on kde after hibernating my laptop. anyone knows what's going on and how to fix it?
<nbjayme> damian_, these are realaudio > mplayer > wav file > lame > mp3  (mpeg2 , i want mpeg10
<fuzy> thanks
<nbjayme> damian_, these are realaudio > mplayer > wav file > lame > mp3  (mpeg2 , i want mpeg1)
<apache_boy> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<biloyp> Seveas: Ok but when reading the wiki..each mirro has 2 mines..do I add both lines ?
<apache_boy> i can't find mysqld.sock
<apache_boy> my mysqld.sock is missing
<Seveas> biloyp, you will ned the deb line, the deb-src is optional
<damian_> nbjayme walking away
<mikebot> _jason: i still can't make my reso higher than 1024.. :(
<IdleOne> fuzy:  go to #kubuntu for kde help ()
<damian_> nbjayme sorry too confused with what your saying
<biloyp> Seveas: ok thx ..do you recommend any particular mirror
<_jason> mikebot: are you doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mikebot> _jason: i don't know what that is..i just followed that page i linked you to
<_jason> mikebot: to change your resolution just do 'dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg'
<Seveas> biloyp, mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl
<fuzy> IdleOne: right, thanks. just came here to make sure nobody is having this problem ; )
<_jason> but spell it right...
<mikebot> _jason: okay
<biloyp> Seveas: ok thx ..I'll give it a try
<Alexi5> has anyone ever installed linux on the compaq laptops
<mikebot> _jason: bash: dpkg-reocnfigure: command not found
<apache_boy> hello can help meee
<Seveas> mikebot, dpkg-reconfigure
<_jason> mikebot: heh, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> you made a typo
<cryptik> hey wats the difference in the DVD and CD download DVD has more compiled progs i expect?
<_jason> Seveas: nah I did, but he didn't catch it :)
<mikebot> oh haha
<apache_boy> Seveas
<Seveas> Alexi5, if you count HP Compaq as compaq then yes
<mikebot> _jason: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<_jason> mikebot: yeah put sudo in the front
<mikebot> okay
<Seveas> apache_boy, ?
<Alexi5> ok
<apache_boy> i can't start mysql Seveas
<apache_boy> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<mikebot> _jason: attempt to autodetrect: yes?
<brenner> cryptik: good question
<Seveas> apache_boy, too bad 
<cryptik> lol thanx
<apache_boy> i can't find mysqld.sock
<FlannelKing> cryptik: yeah, DVD will include more.  I believe the DVD includes a liveCD and an installer, but that's pretty old info, don't know if that actually happened (or if its also on the CD)
<_jason> mikebot: I don't know, seveas?
<apache_boy> i just reinstall it and the problem is same
<cryptik> ok cool thanx
<Seveas> _jason, i'm off, it's 2:13 here - gotta go to bed
<mikebot> _jason: sorry, it says "attempt to autodetect the video hardware?"
<_jason> Seveas: night
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  sorry? how can i know i am using xfree or xorg?
<Sir_quicken> yeah nothing in the index tells me how 2 run this open soucce the game gave me, It refers 2 sh & I tried exactly as told & does nothing
<Sir_quicken> I am missing somthing
<thrended> brenner: lol, now I'm confused/nervous about the partitioning (don't want to erase anything but got an error with what I tried)
<wastrel> don't be scared
<_jason> mikebot: try yes... I've enver actually needed to do it :)
<ohy4> what is bootable flag?
<Sir_quicken> ggrrr... how do I compile this binary?
<apache_boy> can't help me !_!
<mikebot> _jason: hehe, it says i need to select the desired x server driver, and there is 'nv' and 'nvidia'
<brenner> thrended: eek!  i hope you backed up!
<_jason> mikebot: nvidia
<FlannelKing> cryptik: the CD version is the full thing though, it's just that the DVD would include things you can install later (well, more things than the CD does), so you wouldn't have to download them.
<Sir_quicken> there is no extention to this file, sdo its definatly an open source binary with no premis
<biovore> Sir_quicken: what you tring to do?
<Sir_quicken> install cedega
<apache_boy> hello
<mikebot> _jason: 'please enter the video card's bus identifier'
<Sir_quicken> it gave me an extentionless file
<biovore> Sir_quicken: is it a tar.gz or .deb ?
<mikebot> _jason: and it alreayd has something like 'pci:1:0:0'
<thrended> brenner: everything's fine, it didn't start partitioning, instead it said "the resize failed"
<Sir_quicken> I sant sudo get- apt it cant run the sh command 2 install liek it says eiter
<mikebot> _jason: i'm just going to click okay
<damian_> where can i get the restricted codecs for noatun
<Sir_quicken> neither no extention
<cryptik> ok thank youi just saw the dvd torrent @ the bottom and thought hmm
<damian_> no
<brenner> thrended: i assume you have xp on the system and want to dualboot?
<mp3elv> hi guys
<mp3elv> mind if i interrupt u about something
<Sir_quicken> the icon shows a tereminal screen it looks like it installs & disapears
<mikebot> _jason: ugh, amt of memory to be used buy my video card
<mp3elv> i really need help
<thrended> brenner: yes. what I want to do is resize the 80gb hard drive to about 70gb and leave 10gb or so for ubuntu?
<damian_> where can i get the restricted codecs for totem. EG: everything but a wave player
<biovore> Sir_quicken: cedega isn't in apt.. you downloaded something from cedega's site?
<brenner> thrended: yes, that's fine.  did you defrag beforehand?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !restricted
<bimberi> ubotu tell damian_ about w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<thrended> no
<thrended> brenner: should I do that now
<brenner> thrended: try that.  maybe you need to squeeze the date
<_jason> mikebot: just use your best judgement on the questions, you can always run the command again if you think you messed up
<brenner> *data
<mp3elv> where do i get my root password? guys?
<sdfzx> how can i access my files in fat32?, i 2 partitions in my disk the other one is fat32
<wastrel> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_jason> ubotu: tell mp3elv about root
<Sir_quicken> it is a shell script
<biovore> mp3elv: you don't have one.. simple eh
<wastrel> my finger hurts
<Sir_quicken> ow do I run shell script & get it to install?
<mikebot> _jason: heh okay, sorry
<biovore> Sir_quicken: A something_or_other.sh file ?
<brenner> thrended: check this out too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mp3elv> how do i modify menu.lst in boot/grub if i cant SU - on it
<thrended> brenner: ok. what I did is do guided partitioning: resize current device. it asked what size I wanted the new partition to be. does new partition mean the 80gb hard drive or ubuntu's? ok
<biovore> mp3elv: sudo -s
<biloyp_> I got disconnected
<Sir_quicken> yeah it told me 2 use sh I did it says verifying itegerty finished & poof its gone
<sdfzx> how can i access my files in fat32?, i 2 partitions in my disk the other one is fat32
<FlannelKing> mp3elv: read that link about rootsudo, ubuntu uses sudo instead of su
<mp3elv> ok
<biovore> Sir_quicken: well in theory its sh ./file.sh
<bimberi> ubotu tell sdfzx about mountwindows
<biloyp_> Seveas: I got an error stating the server is unavailable
<sdfzx> pls help me
<_jason> ubotu: tell sdfzx about vfat
<biovore> Sir_quicken: after that I can't really help you..
<brenner> thrended: i'd rather follow the "Resizing Partitions Using the Ubuntu Installer" section i gave you the link to
<_jason> biovore: Seveas is sleeping I believe
<brenner> thrended: but, yeah, defrag first.
<_jason> biloyp_:  ^
<sdfzx> thanks
<thrended> brenner: thanks, ok
<_jason> biloyp_: apologies
<biovore> Sir_quicken: (If you obtained this legitly, get the .deb file of it..)
<biloyp_> np
<mikebot> _jason: okay, i finisehd all that, now ctrl+alt+backspace?
<rug> Howdy all
<_jason> mikebot: no, first cross your fingers.  Remember if something messes up just run the command again :)
<damian_> bimberi and then totem could play dvd's using LIBDVDREAD3 correct?
<mikebot> _jason: haha okay
<bimberi> ubotu tell damian_ about dvd
<mikebot> _jason: then ctrlaltbackspace, right?
<Rug> xorg has been using a tonne of memory, have I done something wrong?
<Sir_quicken> I got it from there main site its what it gave me :( for the cvs version...  I got failed errors lib sumthing :P
<biloyp_> _jason" I am trying to download libdvdcss from one of the mirro sites
<brenner> thrended: you obviously only need to start from step 6.
<bimberi> damian_: different part of the same page :)
<biloyp_> I always get an error saying the mirror is unavailable
<_jason> biloyp_: which mirror?  the playboy one seems to work well
<bimberi> biloyp_: try another mirror, there are many listed on that wiki page
<Rug> here is my top output:   14256 root      16   0 1504m  63m 4132 R 69.6 12.6  53:20.59 Xorg
<thrended> brenner: ok
<biloyp_> ok I will try another
<biovore> Sir_quicken: cvs version is missing all the close source  goodies..
<Seyekoh> Back yet again...still no luck with sound.  Running Asus A7N8X Deluxe with Realtek onboard 6Ch audio.  I have absolutely no audio.  Help please.
<biloyp_> I am adding these to the Synaptic Package Manager under Custom..is that correct?
<brenner> thrended: for steps 7.6 and 7.7, just select the free space after you've finished resizing, press enter, then select automatically partition
<brenner> thrended: that will set up a swap and root partition for you
<thrended> brenner: ok
<Sir_quicken> all I care is that it runs the game
<AntMaz> i get an error when i open up a torrent with azureus , Error:missing data , anyone know what to do
<brenner> thrended: good luck.  i'm off
<thrended> brenner: cya, thanks
<LjL> Rug: isn't that Dapper? if yes, then you should perhaps try asking in the dapper channel
<jelek`> hi
<_jason> AntMaz: find data?  make sure it's not a problem with the torrent
<bimberi> biloyp_: that should be fine, you should edit existing line(s) though if you're just changing mirrors
<Rug> LjL: nope, I am using breezy
<jelek`> can i message some one here?
<jelek`> need a quick info
<AntMaz> no i tried other torrents
<_jason> jelek`: just ask your question in the channel
<LjL> Rug: uh, weird then that your X command line is so much different from mine...
<jelek`> im newbie just starting using ubuntu for my interesting
<biloyp_> binberi: what do you mean edit existing lines
<LjL> Rug: root      7551  6.0  9.8  57160 50776 ?        RL   01:15   4:04 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -br :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-6xQLhr
<_jason> AntMaz: try something you know works like the torrent for the ubuntu livecd for example
<jelek`> i try to run make, but didnt find the the command
<_jason> jelek`: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<damian_> bimberi best to add this seveas packages repository to my list?
<mp3elv> i have a dell optiplex gx150 with intel i815 integrated video when i use 1280x1024@75 i get garbled image anyone knows why?
<LjL> Rug: but then i'm using KDM, not GDM. didn't think it made so much of a difference in terms of the way it starts X, though
<jelek`> is that will install the make command?
<_jason> jelek`: yep
<jelek`> ok
<AntMaz> well this torrent ive downloaded before about 5 or 6 times
<jelek`> thank's, i try that
<AntMaz> when i had windows
<mp3elv> i have a dell optiplex gx150 with intel i815 integrated video when i use 1280x1024@75 i get garbled image anyone knows why?
<Rug> LjL:  I get that kind of output if I run htop, but 'regular' top gives me the above
<mp3elv> -.-???
<Rug> my xorg version is 6..8.2
<bimberi> damian_: if you have already added a seveas repository (or mirror) to your list and you are trying another mirror then edit the existing entry. Don't keep adding new entries for each new mirror that you try.
<LjL> jelek`: are you sure you actually need to compile whatever it is that you're compiling, and that you can't instead get pre-built binaries from the repositories?
<mikebot> _jason: yeah, still can't get above 1024
<maxkelley> helawo!
<Rug> sorry that was 6.8.2
<_jason> mikebot: didn't it give you an option in the xserver-xorg reconfigure?
<LjL> Rug: uh - yeah true. top gives me that too. i was using ps
<mikebot> _jason: yeah, and i pressed enter on 1280x1024
<FlannelKing> LjL: you pasted your ps command, top is simpler
<LjL> Rug: in any case my X definitely appears to take much less memory than yours
<biloyp_> I must be doing something wrong
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikebot about fixres
<damian_> yeah usually default mirror is fine anyway
<_jason> mikebot: try the rest of the options on that link
<Rug> LjL: Stop rubbing it in!   that is why I am here!    =)
<mikebot> _jason: thanks
<jelek`> _jason: how can i upgrade the kernel to 2.6.12-9-386?
<LjL> Rug: i know, but i don't really know why that might be... what happens when you start a plain X with nothing running on it (not even GDM)?
<Rug> I don't know I haven't tried
<Rug> But I can do that.
<LjL> jelek`: current version of the kernel is 2.6.12-10 afair
<jelek`> ic
<LjL> Rug: well it might give you a clue as to wether it's X's fault or actually something else's
<_jason> jelek`: enable the online repositories and mark all upgrades in synaptic
<jelek`> how to check for the kernel version?
<_jason> jelek`: uname -r
<LjL> jelek`: uname -r
<Rug> jelek`: uname -r
<_jason> heh
<Rug> Jason wins
<jelek`> actually, i got problem with my wireless, wireless card is netgear WG511T
<delmar> how long could one expect to wait for a system to do "Writing inode tables" when creating an ext3 filesystem on a 250gig partition (single partition on a 250gig drive)... I thought that part usually went quite quick... it's a new-unused drive.
<LjL> jelek`: anyway afaik upgrading the kernel should be a matter of "sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", if i recall correctly it *will* prompt you if a new kernel is available
<Alexi5> which laptop is better to get one withe the AMD Turion 64 or the one with the intel Core Duo
<Rug> delmar: did you do it via command-line?
<NCLife> so, is gnomebaker as good as k3b?
<jelek`> the driver was found, but couldnt get connect to my AP
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Alexi5: I'd get teh core duo, but that's just me.
<delmar> Rug, yeah
<biloyp_> do I need to se the autnenication settings if I am gonna download from one of the mirros at Seveas?
<Alexi5> why would you choose the core duo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Alexi5: Usually, my purchase decisions are based on other components - video card, sound chipset, etc.
<Rug> delmar: should be 'kinda' quick <10 mins
<pudland> cant install openssh-server (ubuntu4), depends ...client (ubuntu4) but client(ubuntu4.1) installed. Help?
<delmar> Rug, since starting it.. the system is running slugish too... something feels wrong.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Alexi5: Marketing. :)
<delmar> Rug, yeah there is system load.
<Alexi5> ok
<delmar> dunno wtf is going on
<Alexi5> is the core duo a 64 bit processor
<mikebot> _jason: how do i select somethign? like add an asterisk to the box in terminal?
<mikebot> or rather in this editing config thing?
<Rug> delmar: that will suck all the life out of a system.
<zx8> how do i add support for third party linux apps?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Alexi5: Not yet - I think the next release will be (or the one right after.)
<AntMaz> _jason ,every single torrent has that error
<delmar> Rug, why?
<LjL> zx8: ?
<Alexi5> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Alexi5: It's coming 'soon', though.
<Rug> Formatting has ALWAYS been hard
<Alexi5> i just can't decide whether to choose one of them
<delmar> Rug, effectivly its formatting the disk.. and that takes lots of CPU?
<Rug> All OS's
<zx8> ljl: whenver i try to compile / run somthing it is missing standard libs
<_jason> mikebot: arrow keys and space maybe?
<LjL> zx8: well, start with "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<Rug> Even back in the DOS days it took horsepower
<FlannelKing> ljl: aptitude from the command line, eh?
<biovore> lol
<mikebot> _jason: ah, thanks
<mikebot> brb
<LjL> zx8: after that, all you need is being aware that there is *no* magical recipe to let you compile programs. just follow the instructions, install what they tell you to install, and if it still doesn't compile, find one which package it is missing
<LjL> FlannelKing: uh... yeah?
<AntMaz> Error:missing data /media/hd1b/mp3/pantera/cowboys from hell/hersey.mp3
<biloyp_> I give up
<biovore> zx8:What are you tring to compile?
<_jason> AntMaz: don't know... has azureus ever worked for you?
<zx8> no i can figure it out from here
<Hollowman8904> how do i extract a tar.bz2?
<Rug> AntMaz: you are officially under suspicion for listening to Pantera
<_jason> Hollowman8904: tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<zx8> thanks
<navarone> lol@rug
<AntMaz> why they are awsome
* biovore is currently usinbg azereous
<Rug> yeah 20 years ago!
<pudland> sepultura iz better
<mikebot> _jason: uh, thank you so much--SOO much better
<bimberi> Hollowman8904: or right-click -> Extract in nautilus
<biloyp_> none of the mirrors at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages work for me
<pudland> sepultura sepultura sepultura sepultura
<Installer36> Setting Sennsors Limits --Failed ....Any Help tried Google no help there
<AntMaz> this is the first time i tried it , it worked fine when i had xp and 2000 installed about 2 weeks ago then i switched over to linux
<jroes> hey, I changed kernels to k7, and my nvidia drivers don't work (no surprise, since it's a kernel module), does anyone know if there is anything else I need to do besides apt-get install the linux-restricted-modules for my k7 kernel?
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hollowman8904> tar xvfj <file> just llisted the file names
<Hollowman8904> in the arcive
<AntMaz> yea and what do you listen to RUg
<maxkelley> hmm
<pudland> HELP.... cant install openssh-server (ubuntu4), depends ...client (ubuntu4) but client(ubuntu4.1) installed.
<Rug> har, you don't want to know..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jroes: That should do it.
<jroes> thanks
<Rug> Duran Duran:  Wild Boys
<AntMaz> sure i would
* Rug should install the Amarok irssi-script
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jroes: If not, just reinstalling the nvidia-glx package will.  I doubt it will come to that, though.
<ilikerug> install me!
<mp3elv> i wanna kill myself how do i eject a CD from the damn the cd-rom?
<biloyp_> Can I get some help with this SeveasPackage download problem
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jroes: (It's been long enough since I did that that it's a bit fuzzy. O_o)
<LjL> pudland: i suppose you've tried "sudo apt-get update"? because the ssh-server that's in the repositories for me is version ubuntu4.1
<Rug> ilikerug: I like your Nick!
<pudland> LjL, yup tried
<AntMaz> no one else had this problem when they first installed azureus
<ilikerug> Rug: it's trez cool!
<delmar> Rug, just spoke to someone else and aparantly... making ext3 file system is really quick... and shouldnt have CPU load like this.. so something is screwed.
<Hollowman8904> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file?
<elkbuntu> mp3elv, right click on the cd icon on your desktop and select 'unmount'
<mp3elv> k
<pudland> LjL, can you paste your repo?
<El-Cid> AntMaz~ whats your problem with azureus ?
<LjL> pudland: "my repo" is the standard Breezy repos
<Rug> delmar: ok mark this date on your calendar.   I guess I was wrong
<AntMaz> Error:missing data /media/hd1b/mp3/pantera/cowboys from hell/hersey.mp3
<delmar> Rug lol :P
<AntMaz> thats an example
<LjL> pudland: i can paste my sources.list if you like, but i'm not sure that will gain you anything
<pudland> LjL, well what the #$#*#
<Installer36> Any help on setting senor limits Failed during bootup
<pudland> LjL, try please
<delmar> Rug, thanks for your comments. im gonna hunt down the problem. could always be a shagged disk.
<LjL> pudland: what does "apt-cache policy openssh-server" tell you?
<lucis> Hi, is there any way to turn off the animations in Gnome when minimizing a window?
<pudland> LjL, brb
<Rug> delmar: it usually takes me about 10 minutes give or take to format ~300Gb disks
<delmar> ok what is Gamin? Gamin is what has suddenly decided to hog CPU....
<wastrel> Hollowman8904:  tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<Rug> Now playing:
<Rug> American Music
<Rug> Violent Feems
<maxkelley> delmar: do a man gamin
<AntMaz> El-Cid any ideas
<Rug> Femmes rather
<Malachi> What's a good MSPublisher alternative?
<delmar> holey crap.
<navarone> AntMaz, shouldn't the media be at hdb1 and not hd1b?
<delmar> "Gamin is a file and directory monitoring system defined to be
<delmar> a subset of the FAM (File Alteration Monitor) system.
<delmar> "
<El-Cid> AntMaz~ check the azureus wiki ?
<maxkelley> delmar: there's your answer.
<delmar> ubuntu has WinXP type bloat. im disgusted.
<maxkelley> hehe..
<delmar> what the hell do I need a "file alteration monitor" hogging my cpu for.
<maxkelley> I don't have gamin running...
<maxkelley> that's not a default ubuntu thing, bucko.
<AntMaz> yea it is
<LjL> pudland: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9571
<delmar> thats the first thing im uninstalling after the online update is done.
<pudland> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9570
<pradeep> that;s how you give winxp the competition...bloat more !
<AntMaz> i just typed it wrong i didnt see nothing
<pudland> LjL, i've got repo issues!!!
<Rug> delmar: yeah I used to get that too...    kill the process and it should be fine.  Sometimes it gets stuck
<Malachi> What's a good MSPublisher alternative?
<delmar> maxkelley, this was a fresh ubuntu install.... and I have Gamin... so it must be default.
<maxkelley> delmar: strange.. what ver?
<pudland> LjL, i'll compare and try again.  thanks
<docta_v> Malachi: vi
<LjL> pudland: oh... i think it looks like they're updating your mirrors right now
<Malachi> docta_v: Not funny.
<hackel> Malachi:  LaTeX?  OpenOffice.org?
<maxkelley> Malachi: isn't publisher like a works thing?
<delmar> maxkelley, 5.04 which is all i had handy.
<navarone> AntMaz, try to reproduce error and copy and paste it too pastebin
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Malachi> Like a brochure maker thing.
<maxkelley> delmar: ah. well, that might be your problem.
<D> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<D> mian1ak, welcome to #ubuntu on World-IRC. If we can be of any assistance, please say so, or send a private message to an op.
<AntMaz> pastebin?
<Malachi> For creating brochures calendars, etc.
<D> etea
<D> ldafo
<D> fhck
<D> sry
<dradul> Malachi, anything is better than MSPublisher. Scribe is much, much better. Located in Universe.
<maxkelley> 5.10 is good.
<docta_v> Malachi: what hackel said
<pudland> LjL, do the mirrors look legit though???
<maxkelley> hmmm
<maxkelley> that D guy was weird.
<Malachi> dradul: I've gotten scribus.
<Malachi> But I'm not to sure how to use it.
<Malachi> Scribe, and Latex, you say?
<LjL> pudland: the ones i can see from that error look alright to me
<delmar> grrr. i kill this gamin thing and it restarts instantly. piece of crap
<AntMaz> Error: Data Missing /media/hdb1/Mp3/Pantera/Alive and Hostile EP (Live)/Alive and Hostile.m3u not found.
<maxkelley> hehe
<hackel> delmar:  Why wouldn't you want it to do that?
<AntMaz> Error: Data Missing /media/hdb1/Mp3/Pantera - Discography/Cowboys From Hell/02-Primal Concrete Sledge.mp3 not found.
<dradul> Malachi, it is a page layout program similar in philosophy to Quark. You enter ttext in other thingamajick and then do the layout with SCribus.
<pudland> LjL, i just FreeNX'd my other breezy box and that has the right version server installed.
<maxkelley> AntMaz: pplease stop.
<Malachi> Mkay. Thanks.
<budman> My box just keeps crashing
<budman> randomly :-(
<AntMaz> i just put my errors navarone asked me to
<dradul> Malachi, the latest SCribus, 1.2.3 can read OpenOffice.org 2 (ODT) Writer files.
<delmar> hackel?
<navarone> AntMaz, I said paste to pastebin
<AntMaz> i dont know what pastebin is
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<navarone> I did that as well...<s>
<pudland> antmazhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LjL> AntMaz: read the channel topic to know what it is (that's something you should always do when you join a channel ;)
<navarone> AntMaz, are you sure that the music files are  on the drive?
<dradul> Malachi, infact Dapper has 1.2.4 (hmm... I'm out of the loop so it seems...)
<Installer36> How about some help with Setting Sensors limits Failed
<LjL> Installer36: you probably haven't configured lm-sensors
<biloyp_> ok how do I install a .deb package then.I downloaded the one I need
<AntMaz> they arent on my drive no , i have nothing to seed but ive never had this problem before
<LjL> biloyp_: sudo dpkg -i filename
<Installer36> is that sudo sensors
<LjL> Installer36: sudo sensors-detect
<Installer36> Thankyou
<lucis> Is there a way to increase the screen resolution above what is displayed in the screen resolution utility in gnome?
<LjL> Installer36: sudo sensor (or, without the sudo) will just show you the current sensor readings. you can run it to get an idea if your sensors are actually misconfigured
<Hollowman8904> is the command for copy, cp?
<elkbuntu> yes
<LjL> lucis: yeah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> !tell Hollowman8904 about cli
<delmar> lol. if i try to remove gamin.. its going to uninstall 276mb of ubuntu... man so far im not impressed at all.
<LjL> delmar: are you trying that with apt-get?
<WoC`> !find gpm
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'gpm' (7 shown): gpm ;; libgpmg1 ;; libgpmg1-dev ;; sylpheed-claws-gtk2-pgpmime ;; sylpheed-claws-gtk2-pgpmime ;; sylpheed-claws-pgpmime ;; sylpheed-claws-pgpmime.
<Rug> delmar: don't uininstall it just kill the process
<lucis> LjL, how do I know which driver to choose?
<delmar> LjL, sure
<AntMaz> why would it look for data that isnt there
<delmar> Rug, i did.. the bloody thing restarts instantly
<wastrel> ubotu tell Hollowman8904 about cli
<Jewishbob> has anyone installed absolutepoker on linux
<Rug> ahh sorry
<LjL> lucis: leave all the defaults selected -- if they worked until now, they'll keep working. just change the ones relative to resolution
<delmar> ill stick at it until its 100% updated online.
<Rug> I just had to kill it once, and it never misbehaved since
<delmar> then ill see whats still broken.. if anything
<lucis> LjL, ok
<AntMaz> Kill All
<TdC_VgA> what repository can I use to add nano?
<WoC`> weird, apt-get install gpm fails for me, any ideas?
<biloyp_> thx LjL
<AntMaz> navarone , acctully i downloaded radmin thinking it woul work with wine (doesnt) but that worked fine
<wastrel> WoC`:  are you using sudo?
<Jewishbob> has anyone installed absolutepoker on linux
<docta_v> no but pokerstars works
<Bean> This is so weird, whenever I open firefox it opens the U of Arizona homepage even though I have homepage set to use blank.
<LjL> delmar: try "apt-cache rdepends gamin", you'll see it's depended upon by a few things that you definitely don't want to remove
<AntMaz> downloaded and is seeding
<WoC`> actualy, logged in on console as root
<LjL> delmar: so, don't remove it
<docta_v> Bean: are you using sessionsaver?
<AntMaz> ok maybe nbot its not seeding now
<LjL> WoC`: do you have universe enabled?
<Bean> docta_v, yes, but it happens even when not opening a session
<docta_v> you can clear your firefox profile
<docta_v> if you want to try that
<Seyekoh> Back yet again...still no luck with sound.  Running Asus A7N8X Deluxe with Realtek onboard 6Ch audio.  I have absolutely no audio.  Help please.
<WoC`> is it safe to use?
<tagabasak> hi guys,anyone know what these means? Cannot launch entry
<tagabasak> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<Bean> docta_v, and if I do open a session that doesn't include that page in creates a new tab with it (appears as first tab)
<LjL> WoC`: what?
<axisys> anyone know why my mplayer failing to play dvi file.. here is how it is failing. http://pastebin.com/577740
<WoC`> I prolly need to uncomment that, ty
<_jason> tagabasak: what did you do to cause that?
<dradul> Bean, open the prefered applications applet and make sure to change "firefox %u" to "firefos %s"
<tagabasak> _jason, i installed antivir on my ubuntu i got got that msg.
<LjL> WoC`: universe? it's less safe than main, it gets less timely (or no) security updates and the packages are much less audited
<_jason> axisys: .dvi? isn't that like .pdf?
<dradul> "firefox %s"
<_jason> tagabasak: what is antivir?
<tagabasak> _jason,AntiVir for linux
<LjL> WoC`: however, by not enabling universe you take away some 13000 or so packages (main has about 4000). choice is yours
<LjL> WoC`: if you need gpm you definitely do need universe in any case
<wastrel> WoC`:  gpm does appear to be in the universe repo
<_jason> axisys: try using evince, I think it opens .dvi
<axisys> _jason: hmm.. i wanted to stick w/ mplayer :P
<delmar> LjL, yeah i see that .. which is why im a little concerned that it has a bug... this is a brand new box for me.. nothing too hefty but a wicked upgrade from the crap I had before.. and I'm all hyped up about starting on this new box with 100% pure linux and running windows if any.. under vmware... so far my nice new box is performing like a $2 whore with a hangover. so im a little concerned.
<_jason> axisys: I don't think mplayer opens .dvi's but feel free to ask in #mplayer
<Bean> dradul, that didn't work, it was just set to "Firefox" and I set it to custom and put "firefox %s"
<WoC`> ty LjL & wastrel, just realized that ;] 
<axisys> _jason: this is the error message i get http://pastebin.com/577747 with evince
<LjL> delmar: well, a process taking 100% cpu will definitely make it dog slow ;) so, try killing that process as first thing, and see if it gets better. then you'll have to find out why the process is hanging in the first place
<Bean> dradul, weird, it's not saving my setting in preferred applications
<delmar> i dont get it... i never have such massive CPU load during a simple apt-get upgrade on my other debian sarge boxes.
<Bean> dradul, when i open it again it's set back to the "Firefox" option
<WoC`> delmar, running seti in the background or something?
<Bean> dradul, when i run "firefox" from terminal it works fine
<delmar> WoC, is that standard from a fresh install of ubuntu? if not.. No
<LjL> delmar: uh... if gamin is misbehaving (i.e. hanging), it will definitely take up all of your CPU, like any program that's hanging in a tight loop ;)
<delmar> this is a fresh install 30mins or so ago
<LjL> delmar: you need to find out *why* it's doing that, though
<WoC`> delmar, just checking, then you're not running it ;] 
<salah> hi
<uber_spaced> my damn dog just got her coller stuck in my cdrom drive and ripped the face plate off. son of a bitch.
<dradul> Bean, perhaps you have a corrupt configuration "registry". The best idea I can come up with is to logout, jump into a console, kill gdm and all related processes, particualry gconfd, delete the directory ".gconf" (you'd lose your mail configration if using evolution, restart gdm and login again.
<delmar> LjL, if the software upgrade doesn't fix this problem, then for whatever reason, ubuntu is not compatable with my system. ill try re-install from the latest .iso or whatever.. or go back to debian testing.
<salah> How can setup Eclips software for Java prg.
<Rug> Cats are better, they hang from the cdrom trays
<bimberi> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Bean> dradul, actually it was the starter i was using. Was set to "firefox %u." Thanks for help.
<WoC`> uber_spaced, thanks for the input, now i kno why i dont have a dog ;] 
<ohy4> x, fluxbox, kde, or gnome?
<delmar> LjL, yeah.. be nice to know why .. and fix it...
<_jason> axisys: looks like you need some fonts maybe?
<LjL> delmar: hm, you haven't run a dist-upgrade yet? i would definitely advice doing that before reaching any conclusions
<Rug> np: Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) (5:33 / 0:00)
<lucis> Is there an image viewer similar to that of winXP's?
<maxkelley> M0ose: hey, rochesterian
<delmar> LjL, I chose to try ubuntu so I could get into it, and put it on my wifes box also.. so she can come to me with any issues.. I'm also lookin forward to something a little more simple with less headaches... I've had my head up the backside of linux for ages.. and there is always something to fight wth and get going that aparantly.. works fine on someone elses box and install.. no problems... its always the way isnt it :P
<mjr> lucis, good luck in finding someone who knows what XP's viewer is like ;)
<delmar> LjL, dist-upgrade is next for sure. always do that too.
<Rug> AntMaz: what is giving you the error message for your MP3's?
<delmar> LjL, so im a ways off yet :P
<lucis> mjr, haha, well, the gnome viewer is okay, but i need something that will let me scroll through photos.
<ohy4> <MaXoM> hello i have a problem with squirrelmail can i help you?
<delmar> it might all come right after the big upgrades.
<ohy4> ^^ LOL
<M0ose> Rochesterian
<LjL> delmar: guess so, yeah... but i must say that in my case ubuntu installed much easier than debian (by "installed" i don't just mean strictly the installation)
<KakiPukul> lucis: : gqview :)
<lucis> kaki, ok, thnx
<delmar> LjL, this install was VERY painless.
<_jason> axisys: tetex-base seems to provide `lcircle10' for me, don't know if that's all evince needs
<LjL> delmar: but i don't mean just that, it also recognized most of my devices and all quite painlessy
<LjL> delmar: with debian, the first thing i must fight against is usually wrong resolution/refresh rate when all goes well, and no X server at all when all goes not well
<delmar> LjL, ill have a few questions later about what is normal to do.. when setting other stuff up.. but other than that if it comes right i should be set.
<axisys> _jason: i am installing xdvi
<axisys> _jason: lets see if that helps
<LjL> delmar: well keep in mind that most of the procedures for doing things in ubuntu are just about the same as they are in debian
<tgnx> i just installed ubuntu on a machine but it doesnt boot
<tgnx> it just sits there after trying to boot the kernel
<maxkelley> tgnx: I suggest you go to the ubuntu tech support chan.
<axisys> _jason: xdvi is installing tetex-base as a dependcy/requireent
<ssstormy> does anyone know why the msttcorefonts package keeps timing out when it trys to download the seperate core packages?
<maxkelley> oh wait, that's here, isn't it?
<_jason> axisys: :)
<delmar> LjL, yeah same here... it appears to have spotted all my hardware but im just checking that all out now while I wait for the update to finish.. seems rather slow adding the packages tho... /shrug... something could certainly be faster... perhaps the SATA drive is not running as fast as it should .. or something... any ubuntu benching proggies?
<LjL> maxkelley: ...hm?
<_jason> axisys: now you should learn latex as well
<tgnx> maxkelley, i guess it is
<maxkelley> well, welcome then!
<LjL> tgnx: bog-standard reply: try passing "acpi=off" to your kernel
<maxkelley> so, does it give any error messages?
<AntMaz> Azureus and i just did the updates and it still doesnt work
<wastrel> latex eh
<tgnx> LjL i will try that
<sdfzx> how can i install ymesenger? and what should i choose? redhat or debian?
<Jeffrae> hi
<KakiPukul> choose the debian package, sdfzx
<LjL> delmar: well i would run "hdparm -Tt /dev/hda" (or whatever your HD is called) to see what speed is doing, and "hmparm /dev/hda" to see if DMA etc is enabled
<FlannelKing> Is there no way to get lynx to accept the same SSL certificate instead of asking each page?
<LjL> delmar: i'm not sure SATA is extremely well supported yet at any rate
<Jeffrae> Does it make sence that when I plugged my USB drive in it didn't show up as one?  It does show up as sda
<sdfzx> pls help
<Jeffrae> is this because it is not formatted?
<Rug> Jeffrae: Yupp, it is supposed to do that
<LjL> Jeffrae: that's what USB drives are supposed to show up as
<tgnx> LjL, that gives me the same exact result
<pudland> LjL, used official sources.list, prob fixed.
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> Well my old USB drive shows up on the desktop
<FlannelKing> sdfzx: you porbably can't install the official yahoo messenger, there are plenty of clients that will work though.
<axisys> _jason: xdvi worked.. i can see dvi formatted file now.
<Jeffrae> my new one does not
<Rug> np: Stephen Lynch - She Gotta Smile (0:13 / 0:00)
<tgnx> maxkelley, there are no error messages.. its just some grub messages follwed by "booting" and then a blinking cursor
<Jeffrae> is it because it is not formatted?
<student> can anyone help me how to install epson lx-300 using edubuntu?
<Rug> Jeffrae: prolly
<AntMaz> Rug you got any ideas
<Rug> I have lots....
<tgnx> any other ideas?
<student> i mean my OS is edubuntu. i dont know how to do it. coz m new here
<KakiPukul> student: : what is the connector type of that printer? USB?
<_jason> axisys: see if evince works now too
<Rug> comets!   stars!
<Seyekoh> still no luck with sound.  Running Asus A7N8X Deluxe with Realtek onboard 6Ch audio.  I have absolutely no audio.  Help please.
<AntMaz> with my error
<student> parallel port
<Rug> what is giving you the error?
<overrider> sstormy, i have the exact same problem
<student> its not USB
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, try running alsaconf
<kratos> Ok
<LjL> FlannelKing: there is a yahoo messenger for linux
<KakiPukul> student: : are you in GNOME now?
<LjL> sdfzx: see above
<kratos> I tried getting fluxbox installed here.
<AntMaz> Azureus
<Jeffrae> if I want to use the drive on windows machines and linux machines am I better off formatting it with windows XP?
<asimismo> Hi all. Can /boot work on RAID1?
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: is that from the console?
<ssstormy> has anyone ever used kino?  it crashes for me all the time.  It can't handle seemingly any video format at all
<kratos> But, it got errors in make.
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, yeah
<Jeffrae> or can I format it on my ubuntu box?
<LjL> Jeffrae: just format it as FAT32
<Jeffrae> ok
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: thanks, will try that now
<Jeffrae> that is what I thought
<axisys> _jason: yeap..evince works too
<overrider> ssstormy, the msttcor4efonts cant be downloaded
<kratos> What's the command to restart X?
<LjL> Jeffrae: doesn't really matter where you format it, as long as it's not NTFS or ext3
<student> GNOME? m sorry coz m not programmer. m just a user here. :)
<LjL> Jeffrae: (i mean, as long as it's FAT32)
<axisys> _jason: kool .. u were right... thanks
<delmar> LjL, yeah hdparm rings a bell. been a while since i played with that. ill mess with that.
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: whereis and locate alsaconf return nothing... =/
<Rug> AntMaz: are you seeding or downloading a file?
<AntMaz> and i did the updates thinking that would resoolve it but that didnt work ., i downloaded radmin thiinking it would work under wine but it didnt but but that downloaded fine
<_jason> axisys: np
<Jeffrae> LjL; thanks
<KakiPukul> wht the hell about being programmer has anything to do with GNOME?
<asimismo> Anyone here doing LVM on RAID1 with Breezy?
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, how about do it as root user
<AntMaz> no that radmin stoped seeding
<Kratos> !xserver
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: same
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kratos
<Rug> AntMaz: is it possible that the file is suppoesed to be an audio alert for a system event?
<Kratos> >>
<Kratos> <<
<Kratos> Help?!
<Rug> np: Track 23 (0:21 / 0:00)
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, then you need the right package with the tool.  one of the alsa packages, like "utils" or something like that
<LjL> delmar: be careful, 'cause as you can read in the man pages, some of it parameters can be dangerous. but the "-Tt" option to just check what speeds your HD shouldn't be able to do any harm
<AntMaz> what do you mean
<jiisu> hello all
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: ok, will search synaptic for alsa
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, or you can do "sudo apt-get install dlocate" and then "dlocate alsaconf:
<jiisu> i was in yesterday
<Kratos> What is the command used to restart X?
<PuppiesOnAcid> For running linux and programming, what is the recommended Tablet PC to get?
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, err cut that last ";" from that last line
<jiisu> i need some help installing xgl
<ssstormy> Kratos, jsut hit ctl+alt+backspace
<student> ok what GNOME actually
<Kratos> ssstormy, I tried.
<LjL> Kratos: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, but do that from a terminal
<ssstormy> Kratos, then go to terminal and say killall gdm
<Kratos> LjL, thanks
<LjL> jiisu: read the topic please ;)
<xerophyte> say i have two hard-drive and if i want to install the grub on the second drive do i  have to use root(hd1,0) just wondering
<Rug> AntMaz: the file is an MP3 right?  is it possible that the file is being run on an event?  (ie. when downloading has finished play file 123)
<uber_spaced> how do I join an IRC channel in xchat that has a "key"?
<jiisu> LjL wekk
<jiisu> well*
<uber_spaced> (if I know what the key is)
<LjL> jiisu: specifically, if you join #ubuntu+1, you'll see the topic mentions another #ubuntu-xgl client
<Rug> uber_spaced: you can't without the key
<LjL> jiisu: s/client/channel/
<uber_spaced> Rug, I know what the key is,
<Rug> uber_spaced: nevermind
<AntMaz> well it doesnt even start downloading
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: what is dlocate?  another search util?
<Rug> uber_spaced: what IRC client?
<uber_spaced> xchat
<Jeffrae> can't format in disk management I take it..
<jorock> can anyone tell me a good fast mirror for backports and breezy?
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, yea it can find any file, even if it's in packages you haven't isntalled
<Jeffrae> I guess I will have to read up on the command line tools
<AntMaz> hey they have a pontiac torrent
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, so long as that file is avalible in your apt-get sources list
<Rug> doesn't it prompt you to enter the key? or try /join #channel /k key-here
<LjL> Jeffrae: "man mkfs.vfat"
<ssstormy> well not in t elist itself
<ssstormy> but from the addresses in the sources list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, how can i check if the ati accelerated driver that i just installed are correctly working?
<ssstormy> Tallia1Kubuntu, play a game?
<jiisu> LjL i need to uninstall my mesa driver to install the ati driver
<uber_spaced> Rug, never mind, found out.
<wastrel> Tallia1Kubuntu:  glxinfo | grep direct
<wastrel> Tallia1Kubuntu:  or fglrxinfo
<Klick_> glxinfo
<Rug> bye all.   G'night
<Hollowman8904> why do i get access denied when trying to run an .exe in my home folder
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: dlocate alsaconf
<Seyekoh> /usr/bin/locate.notslocate: /var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb: No such file or directory
<AntMaz> Rug how do i check the event
<LjL> Hollowman8904: "an .exe"?
<jiisu> how can you check with driver you're running?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i get this answers... this means they are enabled? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MLKKQ480.html
<Hollowman8904> LjL, yea its folding :\
<LjL> Hollowman8904: linux executables don't normally have an ".exe" extension
<Rug> Azereus has it's own setting (and so does Gnome)   look for properties
<Hollowman8904> folding@home does
<Eleaf> Seveas, ?  You there?
<KakiPukul> it doesn't have extension at all
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, O.o jeez I have no idea bout that one
<Jeffrae> LjL, thanks
<LjL> Hollowman8904: then "chmod +x filename"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wastrel: ?
<Rug> Hollowman8904: that is a Windows file
<salah> actually I have download a tar.gz file from online (Eclpse)
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: ok, thanks for your time
<Hollowman8904> rug: its linux :)
<student> hello?
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, I'll go find the package name for you
<salah> on my dextop .How can I install it?
<Hollowman8904> LjL, thanks.. chmod worked
<coz> how could I get an ubuntu box that defaults to ipv6 without recognizing network to run ipv4
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: it said i have alsa-utils installed
<AntMaz> where would it be in azureus , under ioptions
<Rug> Hollowman8904: then chmod it to +x and give'er a rip
<Klick_> Anyone here able to get mplayer with alsa working in ubuntu. mplayer keeps saying no support for alsa when i have alsa installed via synaptic
<Rug> maybe
<LjL> salah: you open it and read the instructions ;) there's not a standard answer
<coz> I hae mplyer working
<student> help me up! intallation of printer  in my computer
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, wow... this is really surreal... I coulda sworn I had it installed too
<Rug> student: no, you didn't ask nice
<student> viturs@
<wastrel> Tallia1Kubuntu:  your dri is working
<coz> Klick_ what is the problem
<Rug> go sit in the corner
<Hollowman8904> How do I close a virtual terminal?
<student> gago bos!
<LjL> Hollowman8904: you mean a text-mode console?
<student> ya[p
<wastrel> Hollowman8904:  exit
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: no worries, i thought i heard people talking about it yesterday
<AntMaz> ha sit in the corner and say n00b a million times
<salah> Normally how can I setup tar file?
<Hollowman8904> LjL, yea when you hit ctrl-alt-F1
<wastrel> ubotu tell Hollowman8904 about cli
<bimberi> coz: you could try...
<Hollowman8904> i can't type anything
<bimberi> !ipv6disable
<ubotu> methinks ipv6disable is http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2005-May/013585.html
<coz> bimberi
<Hollowman8904> so im pretty much looking for a button combo to close it
<coz> I did that no go
<suryam> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<LjL> salah: your best bet is "gunzip filename.gz ; tar -x -f filename.tar ; ./configure ; make ; sudo checkinstall" , if you have everything needed installed (chiefly, build-essential and checkinstall)
<Klick_> coz,  well first off do you have mplayer + alsa from synaptic or did you build yourself
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, I'm really sorry... well you can try a few other things- see if root can do it (your user has to be part of the audio group to write to the audio device, and you have to restart the login session if you change that when the user is already logged in)
<LjL> salah: but in 99% of the cases you will actually have to read the instructions, which usually come as an INSTALL and/or README file in the tarball
<bimberi> coz: hmkk - that's my best shot sorry
<coz> I have from synaptic
<AntMaz> Rug i saw it before but i dont remeber where the events are in gnome
<coz> bimberi thanks
<__mikem> Hey
<wastrel> Hollowman8904:  you mean to get back to X?  ctrl-alt-f7
<salah> thanks
<ssstormy> also, use lspci or lsisa etc and see if you can find your soundcard name, then use modprobe -l and look for the name of your soundcard, then use modprobe -v modulename
<Hollowman8904> wastrel, no.. i have a console running, but i want it to stop, but can't type anything there
<LjL> Hollowman8904: what do you mean you can't type anything?
<Klick_> coz,  which packages do you have or better yet what should i use 386 586 or custom, i have a thinkpad x41 centrino
<__mikem> I was wondering, do people who are on the ubuntu development team hang out in here, because I had a great idea that I want to propose
<Hollowman8904> well.. i type exit and nothign happens
<LjL> Hollowman8904: try pressing Enter, then typing "reset", then Enter
<B4sh>  I see it all clearly now Ray( Formidable).You were going to add me to msn, yet you didn't because the dedicated server "fell through" .So, I see that as the possibilty of me just have being used in a sense because you'd just "put up with me " because you would want to run your game you had mentioned.Thanks alot. Thanks for showing me what a "true" friend isn't.
<coz> Klick_ I used the 386 on 32 bit system
<LjL> Hollowman8904: otherwise, open up another console, do a "ps aux", and find out why that console is stuck
<coz> plus the mozilla plugin for the browser
<wastrel> LjL:  ctrl-c would be safer than the first enter maybe ;] 
<__mikem> I was wondering, do people who are on the ubuntu development team hang out in here, because I had a great idea that I want to propose
<Hollowman8904> nothing.. blank lines just keep coming it
<Hollowman8904> in*+
<Klick_> coz and which version of mencoder? no 386 available
<LjL> wastrel: yeah i suppose so
<LjL> Hollowman8904: do try ctrl+x
<LjL> +c
<coz> mencoder good question i will check
<coz> I am not sure Klick_
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: thanks
<Hollowman8904> ah that worked
<Hollowman8904> thanks
<Hollowman8904> the ctrl+x+c
<LjL> Hollowman8904: that's ctrl+c
<Klick_> coz synaptic doesnt tell you?
<chp43> Hollowman8904: ctrl+c
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, man I could be more help if I wasn't hopping from distro to distro... the commands are kind different sometimes...
<coz> hold on
<coz> Klink_ hold on
<Hollowman8904> ah ok
<LjL> Hollowman8904: the x was a typo. anyway, that's the first thing you should always try when a program is not responding anymore, though i didn't even think about it
<Hollowman8904> well x got thrown in there too
<sdfzx> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<sdfzx>  << what does it mean?
<Hollowman8904> ok i didn't know that... im pretty new to linux :)
<LjL> sdfzx: perhaps you should close synaptic
<sdfzx> ah
<sdfzx> okies
<sdfzx> thanks
<ssstormy> sdfzx, it means you need to be root, or synaptic/dpkg/apt-get is open
<sdfzx> okies okies
<sdfzx> :)
<sdfzx> thanks for helping
<coz> lick_ actualli don't have it installed but I have no problems with anything with mplayer
<coz> klick_
<__mikem> I was wondering, do people who are on the ubuntu development team hang out in here, because I had a great idea that I want to propose
<KakiPukul> synaptic/dpkg/apt-get is open << this symptom is the correct answer
<coz> Klick_ what exactly is the problem
<sdfzx> :)
<Klick_> coz ok i just installed 386 version and this is what happens when i try to play a video
<Klick_> MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<Klick_>   Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb
<sdfzx> i cant install ymessenger
<sdfzx> pls help
<wastrel> sdfzx:  gaim supports yahoo messenger
<__mikem> sdfzx what are you doing to install it
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: i understand.  i am hopping from windows to this... and never realized how much i like sound.  =)
<Klick_> how do i put compile options into a deb package, is the question i guess coz
<sdfzx> i just followed the instructions in yahoo website
<sdfzx> dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: gotta get everything working to even have a chance of getting the wife to convert
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, dunno what you got till it's gone, huh
<__mikem> is there a package that its available on
<sdfzx> did i choose the right file?
<coz> Klick I am trying to talk on the private window are  you getting my messages
<__mikem> package REPOSITORY
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, well you should try installing it on a junk hd for her
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: yeah, that and i can't hear people sneaking up behind me in enemy territory
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, not every computer has these problems
<__mikem> is there a repository its available on
<sdfzx> what sir?
<coz> Looks pretty hectic in here Klick_ nothing can get donw
<coz> done
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, my soundcard worked fine, but I had other problems, so you should just try it on hers to see if it runs problem free
<Klick_> coz,  maybe a later time? or do you just mean your response time might be slow
<El-Cid> smokin the cheeba 8 days a weej
<__mikem> sdfzx, if you can find a repository that has the package you are looking for, you can use apt-get
<El-Cid> week*
<Klick_> i got about 200 error lines of the following repeating over and over if it helps inform you in anyway..
<Klick_> FAAD: error: Maximum number of scalefactor bands exceeded, trying to resync!
<Klick_> FAAD: Failed to decode frame: Maximum number of scalefactor bands exceeded
<wastrel> Klick_:  did you try using a different program to play the video?
<LjL> sdfzx: what's the problem?
<coz> Klick I mean later time I cannot seem to get you on theprivate message
<LjL> sdfzx: what does dpkg complain about?
<_jason> coz: you need to be registered
<mandicks> hi.....
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: well, it is just the main machine now dual booting
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: my 3 year old has the other 2 computers... and he won't let me put on linux.  =P
<jbmalone> Hey
<coz> -jaison i am registered
<_jason> coz: and identified?
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, can he even say "linux"?
<coz> yes
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: weird thing is, other people with my same mobo, 1 revision newer (but same sound card) have working audio without any problems
<coz> go figure
<Klick_> wastrel,  yes i tried with totem-xine and kaffiene, but they both suck, the video is choppy and audo is off sync, mplayer seems to be the best if i can just get it working, i tried to install the source mplayer off their homepage, and video worked perfect, but no alsa support
<_jason> coz: check, /whois says you aren't
<KakiPukul> VLC! XINE!
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: he can say anything... he just came into my pc room and asked me to take the wireless card out of his laptop since i wouldn't let him print his paint pictures...
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, man I hate my mobo sometimes.  on occasion, when I boot, the mobo dosnt' see my sound card, and I am without sound card until reboot.  but, that's what i get for a mobo that cost $27 when I bought it new
<delmar> So what ubuntu type apps are there for cpu temp monitoring?
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: lol
<nate_> anyone know how to make deb packages for ubuntu?
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: the first recommendation i got was to go buy myself a $15 sound card... now i am seriously considering it
<ssstormy> delmar, there's a system monitor gnome-panel app
<KakiPukul> nate_: : first of all, install the build-essential package :)
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, do a little more reading.  It's not a wildy unusual problem
<Eleaf> What are some great 3d games? ;)
<Eleaf> I think I've played every single one.
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: believe me... i googled for 3 days before coming to irc for help
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: tried everything i found there
<Alashua> where can i get video editing software? thanks!
<Klick_> wastrel, any ideas?
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, now that's dedication
<Seyekoh> ssstormy: well, kid is calling, going to have to fight with this later
<bit_seqz> Alashua, kino
<ssstormy> Alashua, look for Kino, cinellera, or LiVEs
<ssstormy> Seyekoh, good luck
<Alashua> actually, where can i go for software in general. i'm new
<LjL> Alashua: "apt-cache search video edit" could be a start
<ssstormy> bit_seqz, does kino work for you normally?  it dosn't work for me at all...
<delmar> ssstormy, whats the app called?
<LjL> !tell Alashua about shortapt
<LjL> !tell Alashua about repos
<nate_> KakiPukul, already been done
<ssstormy> delmar, one moment
<Alashua> thanks all!!!
<jerry> hi room
<bit_seqz> ssstormy, havnt had time to play with it.
<Alashua> ljl - gotcha thanks
<nate_> i'm looking to build a debian package for ubuntu that distributes some configuration files, can anyone at least point me in some general direction?
<ssstormy> delmar, sudo apt-get install sensors-applet <- has support for all your hardware sensors
<ssstormy> don't forget oyu have to put it on the panel yourself
<ph4tjunior69> who want suck my dick!!
<tagaamoa> why does i can't log on to my gi gnome without typing startx
<Alashua> this place is awesome
<wastrel> Klick_:  just try a different player...  i use mplayer or totem as events warrant.  if it doesn't play on either of those i usually don't bother.  are you using the win32 codecs or freeformats?
<Klick_> win32
<Klick_> i think.. i downloaded a package called avi-win32
<ssstormy> nate_, that probabl ywon't work great... dpkg has a funciton that stops it from overwriting any files in a package that is of a different name
<varsendagger> how do i make a render farm?
<suryam> !tell suryam
<KakiPukul> VLC! Xine!
<wastrel> varsendagger:  i think you need a lot of computers for that
<ssstormy> varsendagger, look on the internet for guides... that's not the kinda thing we can just say "do this, this and this"
<sdfzx> what is the command to know the available free space of the drive?
<delmar> ssstormy, nope.. that package isnt available... apt-cache search sensors only shows a couple of lib packages and lm-sensors etc.
<varsendagger> true
<varsendagger> thanks
<Klick_> wastrel, none of the other apps seem to work for me
<ssstormy> delmar, have you enabled the security, backports and other repositires in synaptic/apt-get?
<Drac|Laptop> How do I add a user to sudo?
<ssstormy> Drac|Laptop, visudo
<pudland> !VLC !Xine
<ubotu> pudland: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sdfzx> what is the command to know the available free space of the drive?
<_jason> Drac|Laptop: add him to the admin group
<Klick_> Anyon here able to help me get mplayer workin in ubuntu, i want to use alsa sound output and have had no luck
<ssstormy> Drac|Laptop, that lets you edit the permission file.  never do it any other way, always use the command "visudo"
<nate_> ssstormy, is there another way?
<chp43> Drac|Laptop: edit /etc/sudoers .. i believe
<varsendagger> has anyone used a render farm?
<bimberi> sdfzx: df -h
<LjL> nate_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/ could be a start. but if you have some patience, i know there are some people here who are quite experienced with building packages, just try asking again in a while
<ssstormy> sdfzx, df -hs
<delmar> ssstormy. everything in sources.list is untouched and default.
<Kr4t05> Ok
<chp43> Drac|Laptop: what ssstormy said
<Kr4t05> Having issues.
<ssstormy> nate_, you could have a tar.gz package that extracts in the root directory...
<delmar> ssstormy, its a fresh install, plus just did online updates etc.
<ssstormy> delmar, that is the problem
<delmar> k
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to install blackbox with this HOWTO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<TdC_VgA> anyway to make the windows stick to borders or other windows?
<LjL> delmar: do enable at least security and bugfixes -- though i'm quite sure they're enabled by default
<nate_> ssstormy, how would i specify it to extract in the root directory?
<ssstormy> delmar, go into the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all the comment-outs from the sources, except the deb-src entries
<Kr4t05> When I try to use "cd .blackbox" in doesn't work.
<bad_iNFO> i need to know where in KDE i configure xwindows res?\
<sdfzx> thanks bimberi
<wastrel> TdC_VgA:  hold shift as you drag (in gnome)
<hb_> hey all. i have a latitude d505 and can't make direct rendering work, have any opinion?
<ssstormy> nate_, you can't do it like that.  something like that would have to be hand-done by the user
<bimberi> sdfzx: yw :)
<TdC_VgA> wastrel: thank you so much =)
<bad_iNFO> i try to use command line and it says i have to log in as root
<LjL> bad_iNFO: you don't. actually, there is a place, but that doesn't usually work ;)
<LjL> !tell bad_info about root
<TdC_VgA> wastrel: anyway to make that the default behavior?
<Kr4t05> !blackbox
<ubotu> Kr4t05: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kr4t05> :/
<Syns> is there any way that i can record music from xmms
<bad_iNFO> well here's my problem when i open windows the windows are below my screen and i can't resize the bottom
<Syns> ?
<Jeffrae> mkdosfs: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sda' (use -I if wanted)
<LjL> bad_iNFO: the place is settings / peripherals / display anyway - but really, your best bet is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<wastrel> TdC_VgA:  if you find out, let me know :] 
<varsendagger> Syns get streamripper along with streamtuner
<Jeffrae> This is what I get on a bran dnew unformatted 250gig drive
<ssstormy> Syns, you can easily use "sound recorder" from the applications menyu
<bit_seqz> Syns, change the output plugin to diskwriter in xmms
<delmar> there are 4 sources commented out... hoary universe, and hoary-security universe.
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to install blackbox with this HOWTO: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125084
<delmar> ill uncomment both
<Kr4t05> When I try to use "cd .blackbox" in doesn't work.
<ssstormy> delmar, wait is your syustem hoary or breezy?
<varsendagger> Kr4t05, what does it say?
<nate_> ssstormy, see, i'm trying to automate it, hence why a package would be ideal
<Klick_> Anyone know were i could get some help on installing mplayer for ubuntu?
<Jeffrae> do I need to fdisk it first?
<_jason> Kr4t05: you probably need to login to blackbox once for it to create the directory
<KakiPukul> cd .blackbox? are you trying to cd to nonexistant dir?
<delmar> ssstormy, all other sources refer to hoary.
<TdC_VgA> wastrel: will do
<Kr4t05> varsendagger: bash: cd: .blackbox: No such file or directory
<Kr4t05> _jason: How?
<delmar> ssstormy, what is breezy? testing kinda deal?
<Eleaf> lol...
<LjL> delmar: breezy is the current ubuntu version
<ssstormy> nate_, well probably the easiest automation would be a .sh script that did it all, if given root permissions
<delmar> LjL, so what is hoary?
<ssstormy> delmar, breezy is the offical release now
<Eleaf> delmar, hoary is the older version
<ssstormy> hoary is the old release
<LjL> delmar: breezy is also known as version 5.10. hoary (version 5.04) was the version before breezy, and dapper (6.10) will be the next version
<ssstormy> or AN old release
<varsendagger> do a ls -a and se if there is a .blackbox
<KakiPukul> they are codename for ubuntu releases
<Eleaf> delmar, dapper drake is the newest testing one
<nate_> ssstormy, mmkay
<varsendagger> it looks like you mistyped somthing
<LjL> Eleaf: "testing"?
<sambagirl> the live cd has some programs on it if you look at it with explorer from windows, it offers the opportunity to install these applications , are they for installation for windows computers?
<delmar> ok..
<varsendagger> Kr4t05,
<Jeffrae> mkdosfs <-- Do I need to use fdisk to partition before doing this?
<bimberi> LjL: 6.04 :)
<varsendagger> that up there was for you
<LjL> Eleaf: oh, you said dapper, nevermind
<bad_iNFO> ok so i want to do that command but it says i have to be logged on as root
<biovore> ?
<sambagirl> opencd or something like this
<Eleaf> LjL, sure
<Eleaf> lol
<LjL> bimberi: yeah whatever :)
<Kr4t05> varsendagger: ls: .blackbox: No such file or directory
<ssstormy> Jeffrae, yeah, if you don't already have the partitions the way ytou want
<bit_seqz> sambagirl, yes
<delmar> So the updates have been making it current but for hoary.
<Jeffrae> ok
<varsendagger> just ls -a
<sambagirl> neat thanks
<varsendagger> ls -a
<_jason> Kr4t05: just do 'mkdir ~/.blackbox' instead and follow the directions I guess
<bimberi> LjL: yeah, unnecessarily picky sorry :)
<LjL> delmar: err... if you had installed hoary, then yeah =)
<delmar> do I need to change all the sources and re-update or is there anotehr tidy/ubunty way of doing things?
<bad_iNFO> how do i make it so i can log on as root?
<Jeffrae> Well doesn't mkdosfs just make a fat partition?
<Kr4t05> _jason: Ok
<delmar> what do I do to make it update to the latest current .. al lnice and tidy...
<LjL> delmar: i suppose you'd have been much better off installing breezy from the start. you can upgrade, though, but a clean install could possibly be best
<ssstormy> delmar, apt-get dist-upgrade
<delmar> ssstormy, done that already.
<maxkelley> meh, who called me?
<ssstormy> oh, maybve I misunderstand it's use...
<delmar> ssstormy, but i need to change the sources.list first i guess.
<delmar> hrm. ok.
<LjL> bimberi: nah, it's just that nobody ever uses version numbers, so i don't quite have them by heart yet ;)
<KakiPukul> dist-upgrade could take forever on my EDGE connection, LoL
<TdC_VgA> man this is an old version of firefox
<Kr4t05> _jason: How do I log into blackbox?
<TdC_VgA> gotta fix that heh
<ssstormy> delmar, look in your pm window
<LjL> !tell delmar about breezy
<delmar> it wont take long to re-install... perhaps ill download the latest current .ISO
<aaronshaf> is there an easy way to access my computer by it's computer name, rather than it's IP?
<delmar> thats.
<delmar> thanks
<KakiPukul> Kr4t05: i think you can run it using 'blackbox' in cli
<bimberi> bad_iNFO: you don't have to log in as root.  you can 'sudo <command>' or use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<KakiPukul> aaronshaf: : type hostname
<ssstormy> aaronshaf, get an address for free at www.dyndns.org
<bimberi> LjL: :)
<ddonky> anyone using a canon i475d photo printer?
<_jason> Kr4t05: finish setting it up, after that you should be able to choose it in the sessions menu at the gdm login screen
<bit_seqz> aaronshaf, you can put it in your /etc/hosts file
<Jeffrae> do I want win95 fat32 or wind95 fat32 lba???
<Jeffrae> what is the standard that removable drives use?
<ssstormy> Jeffrae, lba is for really big drives i. e. +127GB
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> this is 250g
<ssstormy> oh
<^Ocean^> i thouht Lba was for anything over 33gig
<newbie> guys
<damian_> hey i just installed the w32 codecs package TOTEM still wont play anything whitch other wachages do i need?
<KakiPukul> 127GB
<Klick_> Anyone here able to help me get mplayer working, i get this error
<Bean> if i launch something from the terminal (eg. "gaim") how do i do it so i can continue using that terminal?
<newbie> why i cant access on my administration sub menu
<Klick_> Player interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_video
<Klick_> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<Klick_>   Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a 'gdb' backtrace and dissambley
<damian_> hey i just installed the w32 codecs package TOTEM still wont play anything whitch other packaages do i need?
<KakiPukul> that's for the older "LArge drive"
<ssstormy> damian_, yoy must have totem-gstreamer
<sambagirl> dont use totem damian_
<newbie> i got an error Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)
<ssstormy> damian_, install totem-xine
<braniff> Bean, <command> &
<sambagirl> use videolan or vlc
<Jeffrae> ok
<KakiPukul> damian_: : totem need gstreamer plugins, not w32codecs
<ssstormy> Bean, add a "&" one space after
<Jeffrae> but for a new large drive straight fat32 with no lba is fine?
<Klick_> damian_,  totem-xine and vlc suck just as bad, join with me in trying to get some help on mplayer
<KakiPukul> try to install all the gstreamer plugins...
<zx8> how to i make my windows transparent?
<jiisu> Hey guys. I need to install the fglrx driver but i hae mesa
<KakiPukul> xine!
<KakiPukul> xine!
<Bean> thanks braniff & ssstormy
<jiisu> how do i safely remove mesa and install fglrx?
<damian_> use mplayer donw like it its good and all but i want something that plays video and music
<sambagirl> vlc is the finest progarm ever developed and is only second to the Amiga computer in quality.
<damian_> so totem-xine eh
<damian_> and look for a gstreamer plugins pack
<damian_> np
<LjL> sambagirl: don't exaggerate
<ssstormy> Bean, alos you can pause a command with ctl+z, and start it again with "fg #" (it will tel lyou what # it is on pause)
<zx8> vlc is very nice i agree
<damian_> well video and myusi8c not one fuile at a time
<zx8> type : jobs
<damian_> and it has a promitive playlist
<varsendagger> hey i am just getting started with adobe illustrator, and i really like the look of vector images, is there a linux program that is like it?
<ssstormy> damian_, you realize mpalyer plays music and video right?
<zx8> to see al stopped jobs with ^Z
<ssstormy> varsendagger, inkscape
<Klick_> damian_, mplayer works great with xmms for music and video
<LjL> ssstormy, Bean: if just one process was put into the background, "fg" alone will restore it
<sambagirl> videloan plays everthing.
<newbie> how to start gnome without typing startx
<sambagirl> and streams too
<damian_> explain klick
<damian_> xmmplayer?
<sambagirl> LjL maybe i exagerrate slightyly
<sambagirl> about amiga yes
<LjL> newbie: err, unless you did something quite messed up while installing ubuntu, you should *not* be using startx to start gnome
<LjL> sambagirl: no, about vlc....
<KakiPukul> xine! xine!
<Klick_> damian_,  you just open xmms and choose a video or a mp3 and it plays it
<ssstormy> LjL it's not really into the background.. not if you used ctl+z - that pauses it outright
<Klick_> but you need mplayer and xmms-mplayer installed
<frazmanw> anyone know how to extract the files from a windows exe file in ubuntu. (I do not want to install anything)
<Klick_> but i am getting errors and cant figure out what they mean or how ot fix them
<LjL> ssstormy: pauses it and puts it into the background, yeah. anyway, "fg" will still restore it if no other jobs are in the background
<Klick_> anyone know?
<Jeffrae> should I use lba for my 250gig drive?
<wastrel> frazmanw:  some self-extracting zip .exe's can be opened with unzip.
<damian_> Klick yeaqh that plugin is 3 years old its discontinued buggy and you CANNOT fullscreen
<KakiPukul> YES, Jeffrae
<Klick_> damian_, works perfect on my gentoo box
<wastrel> frazmanw:  otherwise you might have to use wine
<newbie> LjL, i got an error msg on my screen
<frazmanw> wastrel: tks.
<Jeffrae> ok
<damian_> klick fullscreen?
<ssstormy> Jeffrae, probably a safe bet
<Klick_> all you do is pres f and it goes full screen
<Jeffrae> Thanks
<tideline> quick question - where are the nic config files kept on ubuntu?  The files I am looking for are equivalent to RH's /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ethX
<Klick_> or you can set it to open videos full screen by default
<LjL> tideline: perhaps /etc/network
<damian_> Klick_ nbot for me
<ssstormy> tideline, I think it was /etc/net/
<damian_> Klick_ not for me oh well
<Klick_> damian_, you probably dont have permission to go full screen as the user you are
<LjL> newbie: if X is not running, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" should get it going, unless something is wrong with your setup
<ssstormy> tideline, sorry about that
<ssstormy> I had gentoo on the mind there...
<damian_> Klick really so i could sudo xmms and try
<newbie> LjL, ok
<wastrel> it's /etc/network/interfaces  prolly.  dunno from redhat
<tideline> LjL thanks - is that where I would setup a wireless nic as well - in the interfaces file?
<KakiPukul> ... /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> tideline: no idea really, i'd always dealt with cables
<tideline> just create another iface block?
<KakiPukul> ALL network interfaces is configured in that one single file, tideline
<Klick_> damian_, it could be a number of things, but it works for me
<Jeffrae> thanks
<wastrel> tideline:  my wifi card is configured in /etc/network/interfaces -  it may be different if you have to use ndiswrapper - not sure...
<tideline> KakiPukul - thanks having a bit of trouble with Dell 1300 minipci card
<theBishop> i just found a cool app in the universe called Stellarium
<Jeffrae> ok
<tideline> yeah i already installed nidswrapper with the necessary driver
<Jeffrae> created my partition
<theBishop> anyone have a favorite project?
<ssstormy> theBishop, ipodlinux and xbox-linux
<chp43> wastrel tideline: nope. using ndiswrapper. configuration is still specified in /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> theBishop: try kstars and celestia as well
<Jeffrae> to make it usable in winxp do I need to  sudo mkdosfs -F32 -nJeffsBackup /dev/sda ??
<tideline> i just didnt know where to create the interface
<tideline> ok thanks ill try that
<KakiPukul> wastrel: : it is still the same... all netwok ifs is there
* sdfzx brb
<ssstormy> theBishop, but those are independentof ubuntu
<Klick_> well if no one is able to help me with mplayer, maybe you can help me get vlc to work, i have it installed and the plugins i saw for it, but it still wont play certain videos, any idea how i can get support for these...
<Jeffrae> or can I just format that bad boy?
<Klick_> klick@timehak:/data/Videos$ vlc get_video-7.avi
<Klick_> VLC media player 0.8.4-svn20040920 Janus
<Klick_> [00000271]  main input error: invalid group number
<Klick_> [00000320]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `undf'.
<Klick_> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<Klick_> Segmentation fault
<LjL> !tell Klick_ about paste
<kameron> welcome danielnewbie
<danielnewbie> hey Kameron
<LjL> theBishop: actually, on a second thought, swap those, and try celestia first ;)
<wastrel> theBishop:  pymol
<newbie> Details: Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory) anyone can help me?
<danielnewbie> Hey, I'm wondering if anyone knows how to make the network card activate automatically every time Ubuntu starts?
<kameron> newbie, sudo apt-get install gksudo.
<tagabasak_> k
<KakiPukul> vlc doesn't play Real or QT...
<_jason> newbie: what causes that?
<KakiPukul> well, by default, but you still can install the plugins...
<kameron> newbie, gksudo is a program suitable for launching GUI applications with root privledges. otherwise, things mess up.
<theBishop> i don't need another constellation program, just other cool GPL apps that may not be general-purpose applications
<tagabasak_> kameron, i got this msg E: Couldn't find package gksudo
<wastrel> danielnewbie:  there's an option for that in the network interface configuration dealy...  or you can add  "auto <iface name>"  in /etc/network/interfaces
<danielnewbie> ok
<danielnewbie> thanks
<LjL> theBishop: celestia is not quite that, it's a 3D app that shows you planets and deepsky objects in a high detail
<KakiPukul> newbie is really... nvm
<jiisu> LjL do you know how to replace mesa with ai?
<jiisu> ati*
<kameron> !tell tagabasak_ about easysource
<kameron> tagabasak_, you need to setup your sources so it'll find the package.
<LjL> jiisu: not really. if you know the packages for mesa and ati, it just becomes a matter of "sudo aptitude remove mesapackage" and "sudo aptitude install atipackage"
<jiisu> well thats the problem
<jiisu> LjL im not sure of the exact names of both packages
<Eleaf> ilk
<jiisu> LjL i know i have mesa installed, but i dont know what package
<LjL> jiisu: then try "dpkg -l | grep mesa"
<KakiPukul> jiisu: : try apt-cache search ati
<KakiPukul> or apt-cache search mesa
<wastrel> ubotu tell jiisu about ati
<LjL> KakiPukul: that won't be very useful ;)
<KakiPukul> or better do it with synaptic if you love GUI
<LjL> KakiPukul: the problem is that searching ati returns 11081 results.
<wastrel> the ati modules are installed with the kernel package afaik
<KakiPukul> grep, ati?
<LjL> KakiPukul: 3647 results :)
<KakiPukul> try fglrx?
<LjL> KakiPukul: "grep ATI" looks much better though, 10 results
<jiisu> I went to this site
<KakiPukul> your iq is way higher than mine, i guess you can do better?
<jiisu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<jiisu> that ubotu sent me
<pianoboy3333> I got m3p's to work, but what codec do I need in dapper for m4a's? (dapper) can't get an answer on #ubuntu+1
<jiisu> this is to uninstall ati
<jerware> what does it mean when a route times out?
<jiisu> I need to first fiigure out what the package name i have is
<KakiPukul> it didn't reach the dest in time? jerware?
<pianoboy3333> Well really it's a rhythembox prob, totem-xine plays m4a's fine...
<LjL> KakiPukul: no need to be sarcastic. just perhaps avoid blindly telling people to "apt-cache search" stuff... i mean, most of *my* replies involve apt-cache, but i *try* it first to see that it actually returns something usable
<neoliminal> Is there an in universe Orinoco wireless driver installer?
<jiisu>  libgl1-mesa  This mean anything to anyone?>
<KakiPukul> jiisu: , use synaptic, cli sucks when searching
<bunny> hey
<jiisu> oh i was using the terminal
<LjL> KakiPukul: how is cli bad when searching?
<twitch101> is there a decent video editor kino is crap
<KakiPukul> you just showed the "3647 results :)"
<neoliminal> Why isn't orinoco standard for Ubuntu??  I can't seem to get my wireless to work without it.
<bunny> hello anyone want to chat
<jerware> KakiPakul:  would that mean becuase it's ttl expired?
<jetscreamer> jiisu: what are you trying to do
<KakiPukul> yeah, ttl is the take it should take to reach a dest...
<jetscreamer> ah ati no idea
<LjL> KakiPukul: and why would synaptic do any better? in any case, as you suggested and i confirmed, "apt-cache search ati | grep ATI" returns something way more useful
<jerware> do packets have a maximum number of hops?
<jiisu> jetscreamer remove mesa and install ati
<twitch101> is there a decent video editor kino is crap
<jiisu> mesa-utils
<jiisu> Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<bunny> ggjghg
<neoliminal> anyone here using Gateway Laptop?
<jiisu> thats what synaptic tells me
<jetscreamer> jiisu: no idea i do nvidia ok though
<bunny> hkhjklh
<jetscreamer> :(
<Madpilot> bunny, this isn't a chat channel - try #ubuntu-offtopic
<KakiPukul> synaptic is way better... it has visible options at least for the new comers...
<LjL> jiisu: have you tried "dpkg -l | grep mesa"?
<jetscreamer> dselect > *
<jiisu> yeah
<KakiPukul> jerware: : yes, 15
<jiisu> that gave me craziness
<wastrel> why are you trying to remove mesa?  there is no need
<wastrel> what are you trying to do?
<jiisu> ii  libgl1-mesa                            6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1              A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- r
<jiisu> ii  libgl1-mesa-dri                        6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1              A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- D
<jiisu> ii  libglu1-mesa                           6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1              Th e OpenGL utility library (GLU)
<jiisu> ii  mesa-utils                             6.3.2-0ubuntu6                     Mi scellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<KakiPukul> or for ospf, 255
<bunny> oh ok dont get an adittide
<jiisu> XGL baby
<KakiPukul> oh
<twitch101> is there a decent video editor kino is crap
<KakiPukul> paste it on pastebin
<Madpilot> !tell jiisu about pastebin
<LjL> KakiPukul: it can be somewhat more user friendly i suppose, yeah... but then it's not altogether more powerful than the apt command line tools, which i use exclusively, as many others do
<LjL> jiisu: please don't paste in the channel
<wastrel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<varsendagger> twitch101, i am installing lives right now
<KakiPukul> i didn't say i's more power, just easier
<KakiPukul> get it, easier?
<KurtKraut> I have this plugged in my PC (Bus 003 Device 008: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone) - how can I know what port it is connected (such as /dev/something)
<jiisu> my bad
<LjL> jiisu: some/many/all of those packages are probably the ones you want to remove
<pabs_> what packages do I need to install for ubuntu to recognize my ipod.  (i am running the server installation)
<twitch101> can you give me the apt get commmand?
<varsendagger> the sources.list is deb http://www.estudiolivre.org/videos/lives/ubuntu/breezy/ binary-i386/
<jiisu> indeed
<varsendagger> yeah
<jerware> KakiPakul:  is this relevent to RIP's timeout timer?
<jiisu> LjL how do i remove them and then install fglrx?
<varsendagger> twitch101, do you know how to edit sources?
<twitch101> no
<varsendagger> .list
<LjL> KakiPukul: no, 'cause you said "cli sucks when searching". you could also have used other terms by the way
<KakiPukul> no... hop count and RIP timer are two different thing
<g0st> hi, anyone know how to "restore RGB database...I can't find anything online.
<tideline> wastrel KakiPukul LjL - thank for the help, no joy on the built in wifi, but a pcmcia card worked fine. - Thanks for the help though!
<twitch101> its freaking spanish!
<KakiPukul> pci wifi cards have limited support, better with PC card instead
<twitch101> lol
<LjL> jiisu: "sudo apt-get remove blah" removes a package... but you should take care. anyway, it'll ask you for confirmation, and it'll list the packages that will also need to be removed
<bunny> is this a chat line
<LjL> jiisu: i would try and see if removing some of those packages won't involve removing other packages
<varsendagger> ok go to cli then type sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list go to the last line of the document and hit i
<varsendagger> then type deb http://www.estudiolivre.org/videos/lives/ubuntu/breezy/ binary-i386/
<LjL> jiisu: if some package satisfies that requirement, then you're probably safe removing it
<jiisu> LjL well i need to install all the ati stuff so i can get xgl runnin smooth
<varsendagger> then type :wq
<LjL> jiisu: are you sure you actually need to remove the mesa stuff?
<MZXGiant> Does anyone else have the problem with the GD library in the Ubuntu PHP4-GD extension that it doesn't work with true-color, transparent PNGs?
<LjL> jiisu: i just bought an nvidia card, and installing its drivers didn't involve removing anything
<KakiPukul> you don't need to remove mesa to install fglrx and xgl...
<jiisu> yes but I have a radeon
<jiisu> ya know
<jiisu> not an nvidia :-p
<varsendagger> that will put you back in cli and then you will be good to go and sudo  apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lives
<varsendagger> msg me if you need help
<LjL> jiisu: ok but i still don't see why you should need to remove mesa
<KakiPukul> MZXGiant:  for PHP Graphics, goto php channels?
<twitch101> umm...im gonna try and find a deb on source forge
<jiisu> LjL http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<MZXGiant> KakiPukul; I wasn't sure if it was an Ubuntu problem because the version numbers don't match the PHP-filed bugs
<jiisu> LjL it seems that i need to fully reinstall the ati pack
<engla> My X uses a crazy amount of memory. 291M resident after uptime of 3 days
<MZXGiant> i.e. the problem is in GD 2.0.8 and Ubuntu reports GD 2.0.32 (or something to that effect, higher than 8 anyways)
<cruiser> can anyone help a new ubuntu user?? trying to install Divx611
<KakiPukul> I am sure it's the library;s fault, not the whole Ubuntu distro...
<jiisu> LjL unless im reading that horribly wrong
<engla> normal to use this much?
<LjL> jiisu: that thread doesn't even mention removing mesa
<cruiser> trying to get the install.sh to work right
<wastrel> twitch101:  a deb for what?
<twitch101> to install it...
<twitch101> isnt that what i have to do
<jiisu> LjL, well dont you need to remove mesa to install ati?
<twitch101> im on hoary 5.04
<twitch101> not breezy
<KakiPukul> cruiser: : paste the errors to paste bin/
<varsendagger> twitch101, save yourself some time and just do what i said
<jiisu> LjL how can you have 2 drivers running side by side?
<twitch101> i dont use breezy
<varsendagger> you'll learn somthing
<jiisu> LjL or is that why everyone loves linux
<twitch101> i dont wanna learn :P
<LjL> jiisu: mesa is not a driver
<jiisu> LjL what is it?
<KakiPukul> it's a graphic library!
<cruiser> dont get any erros
<jiisu> ok then
<jiisu> so
<LjL> jiisu: it's a software OpenGL renderer, if i'm not mistaken
<KakiPukul> then, what's the problem, cruiser?
<jiisu> i can put in fglrx without removing it?
<cruiser> just get the license stuff in the term window and can't seem to get past that
<KakiPukul> ati fglrx is the driver for ATi cards
<LjL> jiisu: as i said, i didn't need to remove any mesa to install my nvidia, so again, i don't see why you should need to, unless ATI is something special
<KakiPukul> jiisu: : yes, of course!
<wastrel> twitch101:  to install what?
<jiisu> man linux is a tad confusing
<Myrth`> hi
<cruiser> divx611
<jiisu> so how do i know what driver i have installed now?
<avatar_> i tried installing f-spot (from multiverse, i think), but i get "The hostname could not be parsed" when attempting to launch it. anyone know whats going on?
<LjL> jiisu: i think you're somewhat making it more confusing than necessary ;)
<varsendagger> twitch is afradi of edithing his sources.list
<jiisu> LjL :-p
<twitch101> lives video editor
<buggzero> can anyone help me with some compiling issues?
<cedriczg> hello all
<Myrth`> i've installed server version of ubuntu, where do i find how to update packages from the net and install kubuntu? thanks
<KakiPukul> jiisu: : let's make it this way, mesa = graphic library, ati fglrx = the X driver for ATi graphics cars
<cedriczg> actually I was going to ask about the sources.list
<KakiPukul> cards
<LjL> jiisu: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the "Device" section for your video card, and look at the "Driver" option
<varsendagger> twitch101, lives is pretty cool
<_jason> cedriczg: what about it?
<LjL> jiisu: that will tell you which graphics driver is being used
<cedriczg> how to make synaptic work ok?
<jiisu> LjL and i do this in the terminal?
<LjL> jiisu: you do this wherever you like
<KakiPukul> wiith any editor, cli, or GUI
<_jason> cedriczg: heh, I'll assume you mean enable universe and multiverse, correct me if I am wrong
<Kelsey23> lalalala ubuntu doesnt have PueFTPd in the repositories, or does it under a different name?
<_jason> ubotu: tell cedriczg about repos
<cedriczg> I could make it work doing sudo apt-get update
<wastrel> twitch101:  i don't recommend installing a non-ubuntu .deb.  if there's a tarball that would be better
<buggzero> Im trying to compile GimpShop, and at the end of the compile i get some errors?
<Installer36> sudo geidt /etc/apt/sources.list
<cedriczg> but then agian after rebooting
<_jason> buggzero: you probably need to put them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for someone to try to help you
<wastrel> woo what's gimpshop?
<cedriczg> I recieve the same errors
<KakiPukul> gedit...
<jiisu> LjL
<jiisu> ok well i did that in the terminal
<LjL> wastrel: hm, really? i would have tended to say the opposite
<varsendagger> here let me explain what i was telling you, the sources.list tells apt-get where to look for .deb files   the ones for ubuntu aren't all the debs in the world, in fact there are some pretty cool things out there
<buggzero> got it _jason, thats a good name by the way
<Kelsey23> bah tell him to use nano
<cruiser> kakiPukul  i type sudo ./install.sh am i missing something?  and all i get in the term agreement in the windows
<_jason> buggzero: yes, I like it :)
<varsendagger> gimpshop is a hack to make gimp look like photoshop
<cedriczg> Yes it's about having the right sources.list and make it work
<varsendagger> pretty cool
<KakiPukul> cruiser:  is that divx for windows?
<_jason> ubotu: tell cedriczg about easysource
<KakiPukul> or is it for linux?
<cruiser> no its for linux
<Kelsey23> um, Ubuntu has to PureFTPd?
<_jason> cedriczg: you can make yourself a new one if you feel taht is the problem, just check your last private emssage from ubotu
<KakiPukul> cruiser, what did you do?
<cedriczg> It's kind of I have to do "Reload" on the Synaptic repo every time
<wastrel> LjL:  for me, if i install from a tarball, everything's nicely contained in /usr/local or /opt or wherever.  whereas if i install a foreign .deb - i don't know where everything will end up - or whether i'll be able to remove it
<twitch101> varens can you make a channel so i can foxus i have add and all these other messages are are distracting
<cruiser> download the tar File
<cedriczg> I made a personal one
<KakiPukul> Kelsey23: : yes in the universe section...
<cruiser> unzipped it in a program file
<Kelsey23> what is the name of the package?
<cedriczg> _jason, I made it
<cedriczg> _jason, but I still have problems
<LjL> wastrel: well, when you "sudo make install", you really don't know where the makefile is going to put stuff -- though fortunately most makefiles are well behaved
<cruiser> then i typed "sudo ./install.sh"
<_jason> cedriczg: what problems?
<cruiser> thats folder
<cedriczg> _jason, And I had to do the sudo apt-get update
<KakiPukul> I am really confused with all this words...
<cruiser> the window pops up with do u accept the terms and thats it
<cedriczg> _jason, the clasical errors at the beggining of the synaptic
<Kelsey23> KakiPukul: what is the name of the PureFTPd pacakge?
<LjL> wastrel: on the other hand, if you install a .deb, it should always warn you whenever any file you have is going to be overwritten, and also, removing the deb will almost always remove the package, save some weird install script (that can be there in tarballs as well!)
<wastrel> LjL:  fortunately for me, i can read the makefile :] 
<kameron> i'm having a problem playing matroska video files, .mkv, the sound is garbled, but the video is good in mplayer, vlc doesn't do anything. anyone successfully play these files, is there a trick?
<LjL> wastrel: but then you can as well open the .deb ;)
<dtry> how come X wont start, i tried recovery mode, and when i start X, its just black screen, no cursor, no nothing.
<_jason> cedriczg: ``classical errors'' ?
<eri1> help please -  on a fresh server install I could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com when doing and apt-get update
<dtry> you think its the video card drivers?
<cedriczg> _jason, the ones that say couldn' connect to the server
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell eri1 about us
<Installer36> eril http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<_jason> cedriczg: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<cedriczg> _jason, But actually if I make reload I can, but every reload takes long time to download
<KakiPukul> Kelsey23:  sorry didn;t follow, anyways, the package name is "pure-ftpd"
<jiisu> is it bad if i cant open the xorg.conf file?
<KakiPukul> too fast :)
<cruiser> any ideas?
<Kelsey23> KakiPukul: ok thanks :D
<cedriczg> _jason, I used the solution on http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources
<dtry> anyone can help?
<LjL> wastrel: it's also not really true that you won't know where the files will end up with a .deb, as "dpkg --contents packagename" is made to do just that :)
<unmanaged> can anyone help me with xorg config for dual monitors
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: It would require sudo to edit that.
<_jason> cedriczg: are you using hoary?
<cedriczg> _jason, so now I'm using the same sources.list said there for ubuntu 5.10
<cedriczg> _jason, no I'm not
<KakiPukul> cruiser, didn;t really know what was happening, anything flushed out the cli?
<jiisu> tonyyarusso i just wanna read it
<buggzero> GIMP COMPILE PROBLEM :: http://pastebin.com/577845
<pendy> hello i would Like to know how to share my printer from my ubuntu linux to a laptop windows xp
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: What happens when you try?
<unmanaged> can anyone help me with xorg config for dual monitors, I can't seem to figure it out
<cedriczg> _jason, Why I can make it work if I click on reload?
<wastrel> LjL:  yes i suppose it's just i have less experience with .debs and am not as familiar with how to fix a broken install with .deb
<KakiPukul> Kelsey23: : its on the universe section, so need to update the package list with universe section list
<Xoritor> how do i generate the files in /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_US/ ?
<jiisu> tonyyarusso couldnt get a descriptor file reffering to the console
<cruiser> all i get when i try and run the install.sh command is the terms and agreements
<_jason> cedriczg: I don't know, how often does it happen?
<KakiPukul> Xoritor: : locale-gen
<cruiser> nothing installing
<Xoritor> thx
<KakiPukul> or something like that, tab for locale
<LjL> wastrel: well, all i have to say is that i haven't *had* a broken install with a .deb
<Kelsey23> KakiPukul: That was the first thing I did :D Im sshed into it right now and it installed fine. Thanks :D
<dtry> ????????????????????????????????
<cedriczg> _jason, now like one day, The I get it to work, and next day same thing
<dtry> how come X wont start, i tried recovery mode, and when i start X, its just black screen, no cursor, no nothing.
<Xoritor> hmm
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: Okay, you're right, that shouldn't happen.
<_jason> cedriczg: so 2 times?
<Xoritor> didnt create anything
<Kelsey23> root@kerpafka:/home/kelsey# uptime
<Kelsey23>  22:20:35 up 1 day,  6:05,  4 users,  load average: 0.42, 0.34, 0.18
<cedriczg> _jason, For example now after doing the sudo apt-get update it work by now
<KakiPukul> did thou tab for locale? Xoritor
<cedriczg> _jason, no, several times
<Xoritor> yea
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: You are sure that the file exists, you're opening it in an appropriate program, and that sort of thing, right?
<_jason> cedriczg: well you need to do it every time you modify the /etc/apt/sources.list
<dtry> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<dtry> how come X wont start, i tried recovery mode, and when i start X, its just black screen, no cursor, no nothing.
<cedriczg> _jason, yesterday was like the first time I could make it work
<_jason> dtry: please don't do that
<LjL> dtry: can you please stop?
<KakiPukul> did you run the localegen?
<Xoritor> yes
<cedriczg> _jason, It stopped working I think after doing an upgrade
<KakiPukul> did it flushed out the language file generation?
<jiisu> tonyyarusso im trying to open it in the terminal
<normal1> what do you guys think of www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Xoritor> Generating locales...
<Xoritor> etc...
<normal1> is it okay to use ?
<cedriczg> _jason, but I modified the sources.list today, then did the sudo apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: With?
<jiisu> do i NEED sudo before the open?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know if dapper drake will auto-detect and auto-mount windows partitions or will you still have to run that script?
<_jason> normal1: it's great
<normal1> cool
<normal1> thnkas
<KakiPukul> Xorito: then it's done :)
<cedriczg> _jason, and after rebooting after some hours the same problem!!!!
<jiisu> tonnyyarussa forgive me im a linux noob
<jiisu> :-p
<Zoo> Mandriva is so cool :-)
<coz> Lord_maynoth Ihave no idea
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: You shouldn't just for reading.  What are you using to read it?
<Xoritor> open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/en/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<jiisu> tonyyarusso do i need sudo before the open?
<KakiPukul> sure, we were once, jiisu :)
<LjL> Lord_Maynoth: my breezy does auto-mount windows partitions
<cedriczg> _jason, I'm pretty sure sudo apt-get update is like doing the reload I do on the synaptic
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: No.
<Xoritor> it did not create the files needed
<Zoo> still using.. ubuntu, and now.. back to first system I started on.. Mandriva 2006 PowerPack edition :-)
<damian_> if i install the restricted gstreamer plugins totem will play everything yeah?
<pendy> how can i share my printer on ubuntu?
<_jason> cedriczg: I don't know of anything that would cause that, see if it stops happening with your new /etc/apt/sources.list.  yes apt-get update is like reload in synaptic
<cedriczg> _jason, But it is a partial sotution
<Xoritor> they are in the GB one
<KakiPukul> Xoritor: : try to reinstall the language-en package
<jiisu> tonyyarusso i just typed open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zoo> hi all
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: Okay, I think we found the problem.
<LjL> jiisu: "open" is not a command
<cedriczg> _jason, so I don't think this will stop happening
<jiisu> rofl
<cedriczg> _jason, It is really weird thing
<Zoo> well.. you can command it though.. :-)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Well, actually, it is, but I have no clue what for.  (It's in my path anyway.)
<jiisu> is it gonna be fun for me to install xgl or what?
<LjL> jiisu: well actually it is, but not by any means the command you need
<Jeffrae> how do I see what a drive is currently formatted as?
<cedriczg> _jason It is like it doesn't depend on the sourceces.list
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: Try 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yeah, just checked that :) "man open" redirects to "man openvt"
<coz> jiisu xgl /compiz is great
<LjL> tonyyarusso: (which "starts a program on a virtual terminal")
<KakiPukul> and then run localegen again. well, it should be run by defconf automatically while installing...
<Lord_Maynoth> how do you install a windows prog with wine?
<damian_> if i install the restricted gstreamer plugins totem will play everything yeah? if not can somoene tell me what packages i need like a codec package that has everything
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Ah, good to know.
<Zoo> hey Lord_Maynoth
<jiisu> oooooook
<KakiPukul> Lord_Maynoth: : you don't, you just run Windows program with IT
<tonyyarusso> jiisu: You can do that with the editor of your choice, nano, vi, whatever.
<Zoo> you should think about.. compiling .. CodeWeavers CrossOver
<jiisu> now where in this file does it tell me the driver im using?
<pendy> Lord_Maynoth, use: winelauncher file.exe
<LjL> jiisu: my humble opinion is that you should *not* install something as experimental, as unstable, and as hard to install as xgl if you really have no clue about how to use a console
<Zoo> :-)
<buggzero> Can anyone check out my Compiling problem --> http://pastebin.com/577845
<cedriczg> _jason, have you any idea any other thing I may be missing?
<_jason> cedriczg: if I were you, I would not edit the /etc/apt/sources.list anymore and see if it happens anymore over the next few days with the same consistency, but maybe someone else knows more
<LjL> Lord_Maynoth: uh, run the installer? :)
<Lord_Maynoth> is crossoveroffice 5 better?
<jiisu> LjL, i've reinstalled ubuntu twice already :-p
<zx8> I installed ubuntu , but it does not have all of the standard .h files i need , what package do i need to install with apt-get?
<cedriczg> _jason, thank you very much
<KakiPukul> I really recommend OpenOffice...
<Zoo> or vmware :-)
<KakiPukul> 2.0 that is
<LjL> jiisu: that perhaps is a sign that you should probably learn a little more before messing with the system too much ;)
<KakiPukul> zx8: : the *-dev packages
<normal1> hey where do i get the public keys so i don't get errors with apt-get ?
<LjL> zx8: what would the "standard .h files" be?
<Zoo> yes thats right LjL
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, no joy
<jiisu> LjL im a trial and error kind of guy
<ubuntu> thii
<zx8> stdio.h curses.h pthread.h
<_jason> normal1: the source-o-matic page generates them in comments
<pendy> How do i share my printer using ubuntu?
<zx8> everything
<KakiPukul> and depends on what the hell you;re compiling
<g0st> nah, mess with the system to learn...thats best way
<normal1> hmm
<KakiPukul> zx8: : install build-essential?
<dtry> do you have to uninstall X when installing fluxbox?
<Zoo> I might get into gentoo.. too
<LjL> jiisu: that's not a bad thing in itself, but everything has a limit, and you really sound like your linux knowledge is *extremely* lacking for the task that you're trying to do
<tonyyarusso> dtry: Uh, no...  Why?
<Lord_Maynoth> how many more years do you guys think it will take wine to get out of beta?
<dtry> coz X aint working
<h3ax> !tell vicster about sources
<LjL> jiisu: i mean, really, you can't just go and try installing xgl when you don't know what "opening a file" means... i'm sorry, but really!
<dtry> can the video card be the problem?
<Zoo> so far.. into... Windows XP Pro, Mandriva 2006 PowerPack, Fedora Core, DesktopBSD, and ubuntu :-)
<Jeffrae> i think it is hard to take wine out of beta
<tonyyarusso> dtry: Did it work before?
<Zoo> Lord
<KakiPukul> buggzero: : you don;t have the MMX library perhaps?
<jiisu> LjL i'm a fast learner
<Zoo> get into.. build CrossOver by Codeweavers from source
<Zoo> I am telling you
<LjL> zx8: do install build-essential. for curses.h, you'll also need libncurses5-dev or 6-dev or whatever
<Zoo> its built on Wine TEchnology. and is awesome, better than the stand alone wine
<pendy> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Im asking for help i ned to know how to share my printer using ubuntu PPPPLLLLLSSSS someone
<jiisu> LjL where in the xorg.conf file is the driver listed?
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<dtry> what's the command to get updates from ubuntu.com?
<buggzero> allright, what is the libname ?
<jiisu> rofl
<Zoo> :-)
<zx8> build0essential is installed
<jiisu> LjL nevermind
<jiisu> LjL found it
<tonyyarusso> dtry: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LjL> jiisu: under section "Device"
<KakiPukul> I don't know, try to check out or install all the gimp*dev libraries?
<jiisu> LjL ok then it already says ait next to driver
<dtry> ic
<jiisu> LjL so i'm good to go
<zx8> LjL: i am still missing most of the libraries and header files
<LjL> jiisu: i'm not sure it *ought* to say ati. isn't that the open sorce driver rather than the binary driver?
<Zoo> what you want to do with windows.. read , write, or both?
<LjL> zx8: which ones are you missing now?
<dtry> too bad, gcc compiler aint included with ubuntu
<dtry> ?
<Kelsey23> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5572/dream9ty.png
<Zoo> right
<Kelsey23> <3
<dtry> is it?
<swain> anyone have a easy way to install programs? im having a hard time.
<LjL> dtry: no, it isn't
<tonyyarusso> dtry: install build-essential and its there.
<dtry> ic
<LjL> !tell swain about shortapt
<tonyyarusso> swain: What program?
<Zoo> well.. . thats whats great about the open source, it doesn't install everything..
<jiisu> LjL well in the forum post it specifically says that it needs to say ati in that spot
<swain> realplayer10
<LjL> jiisu: ok then
<zx8> LjL: curses.h
<KakiPukul> well, you don;t need everything
<pendy> is there anyone who know how to share my printer using ubuntu pls
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know what kernel dapper drake will use?
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, tried reinstalling and regenerating no luck... anymore ideas?
<KakiPukul> zx8: : install curses dev library then?
<dtry> tonyyarusso, what do you mean install build-essential?
<Lord_Maynoth> is it set in stone yet?
<trpr42> dtry: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> zx8: and it's still not there even after install libncurses5-dev?
<KakiPukul> Xoritor: : did you setup you locale to English?
<Xoritor> yes
<tonyyarusso> swain: Probably just follow the directions from their site for that.
<Xoritor> and its been working for some time
<Zoo> here
<tonyyarusso> dtry: That's the package that will give you gcc.
<Jeffrae> winn windows be able to read my vfat disk?
<dtry> yup its there
<Zoo> this will help out alot of you users.. to ubuntu, and even advance IT users..
<Zoo> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<KakiPukul> hum.. Xoritor: paste the text flushed by localegen... on paste bin
<jiisu> LjL Dapper universe repository.... any ideas?
<LjL> jiisu: uh?
<jiisu> LjL thats a bad sign
<KakiPukul> I'll rather wait for Dapper official release
<LjL> Zoo: no, not really
<KakiPukul> which in next month right?
<Zoo> dapper I was impressed. was ready to configure my PCI Wi-Fi Broadcomm :-)
<LjL> !ubuntuguide
<jiisu> LjL http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<KakiPukul> Zoo: L well, with breezy too
<zx8> LjL sorry i was just freaking out
<zx8> LjL: but thank you for your help
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9573
<Zoo> just because has  a site, doesn't matter.. many reverse engineers can do alot with open source as well, that don't even deal with forums
<dtry> how come i wont work when i add user and loggin in to it
<KakiPukul> Xoritor: : no errors on that... i think all you locales been created fine
<dtry> it*
<jiisu> LjL any ideas?
<Zoo> now that I got dismissed from college, and I am working full time, I can do more with all the open source systems I use.. mandriva 2006 PowerPack, Fedora, SCO UnixWare, ubuntu, debian 3.1 etc
<tonyyarusso> How hard would it be (with basically no useful programming knowledge) to create something like yelp (the Gnome Help thingamjig) for the topic of your choice?
<Zoo> :-)
<LjL> jiisu: yeah
<LjL> !tell jiisu about repos
<LjL> jiisu: except that you'll have to change those to be for dapper instead of breezy
<wastrel> hello
<tonyyarusso> Also, has anyone thought of syncing the wiki into a package at the time of upstream version freeze, and making it available in a similar fashion, so that one could use it offline?  It would be a huge file, but for people that have the space, way useful.
<purplefeltangel> my sound isn't working! :/ can anyone help?
<Zoo> h
<KakiPukul> anyway, a good way to fine package without apt-get is browsing http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Zoo> hi*
<dtry> configure: error: No curses header-files found, what's this tonyyarusso
<LjL> dtry: sudo aptitude install libncurses5-dev
<dtry> im just need this gcc so i can install lynx
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, is there anyting in your /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_US/LC_MESSAGES/
<Zoo> KakiPukul, ..
<cedriczg> _jason, thank you very much for that link to autogenerate a source list
<KakiPukul> you didn't install libcurses-dev, dtry
<Xoritor> i have 2 files linda.mo xmms.mo
<dtry> im just dumb man, i think linux is not for me :/
<Madpilot> dtry, lynx should be in the Ubuntu repos on it's own
<LjL> dtry: uh, what's wrong with "sudo aptitude install lynx"?
<dtry> Madpilot, nope
<KakiPukul> yes... some .mo file... xorian`
<KakiPukul> Xoritor
* tonyyarusso wonders what's wrong with just installing the lynx package...
<Zoo> KakiPukul,
<LjL> dtry, Madpilot: yes. it's in main
<Madpilot> LjL, thought so
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, whereas the en_GB has lots of stuff in it
<_jason> cedriczg: np, just remember that whenever you modify your /etc/apt/sources.list you must run apt-get update
<Madpilot> dtry, in Synaptic, search for lynx, it'll come up
<purplefeltangel> my sound isn't working! :/ can anyone help?
<dtry> nice
<dtry> yeah, its there
<dtry> dl'ing the source
<braniff> purplefeltangel, are the speakers plugged in???
<purplefeltangel> braniff: headphones
<LjL> dtry: .... the source?
<cedriczg> _jason, I'll have that in mind. Thank you agian
<KakiPukul> Xoritor: : you need to set your locale to en_GB, the easiest way is to logout GNOMe, and choose English (UK) during logon
<purplefeltangel> braniff: but yes
<KakiPukul> and keep it permanent
<LjL> dtry: look, what we're trying to tell you is that *you don't need any source*
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, why?
<Zoo> thanks.. :)
<braniff> purplefeltangel, are the headphones in your ears correctly ?? hehe
<LjL> dtry: just type "sudo aptitude install lynx" and you'll have it installed
<Zoo> but wanted to show you all something..
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, en_US should work just fine
<Zoo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_software_packages   :-)
<tman_ubuntu> Can someone tell me how to get Beagle to search for just file extensions?
<pendy> OK i looked at the link you gave and im unable to find how to share my printer pls someone answer me
<KakiPukul> you want to change locale right?
<purplefeltangel> braniff: yes -_-
<LjL> dtry: or use synaptic to install it, which is just as good, whichever you prefer
<rukk> hey guys, I was offline for about 2 weeks, I
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, no i want to have en_US work
<riddlebox> does anyone know of an app that will create a photo id, id badge?
<KakiPukul> well it should work? what's the problem anyways?
<braniff> purplefeltangel, you might check the mixer settings
<rukk> hey guys, I was offline for about 2 weeks, I'm running dapper drake, and when I fire up synaptic now, all of my universe, ,multiverse and backports repos are broken..
<rukk> did something change?
<rukk> I
<dtry> its installed
<Zoo> I sure love my flubox.. :-)
<wastrel> riddlebox:  i think gimp is probably your best choice for forging identification
<dtry> i just tried google
<rukk> I'm not seeing anything in the forums
<Installer36> Purple did you check the Volume control to make sure the speakers are not muted
<Madpilot> rukk, which mirror are you using?
<tman_ubuntu> I need help with beagle please.
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, i think i found the problem
<riddlebox> wastrel, not forging, I want to create something for our techs, an id badge like to show they work for the company
<rukk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse restricted main
<KakiPukul> what would that be? xorian`
<Installer36> zoo how do youi get the Home file on  the desktop in Fluxbox
<KakiPukul> Xoritor: , damn tab
<ktelep> can someone help me get the pygame dev stuff installed?   I for some reason just can't get apt-get to install the package
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, i ran gnome-language-selector and it said that languages are not fully installed... downloading files
<Madpilot> rukk, that should be working, the main archives are fine AFAIK
<Zoo> :-)
<rukk> weird..
<wastrel> riddlebox:  when i worked for an ISP i scanned my id badge with sane and used gimp to replace my photo with a potted plant - nobody ever noticed ;] 
<Zoo> on mandriva.. I use.. blackbox :-)
<rukk> the basic 4800~ packages are fine
<riddlebox> wastrel, nice
<dtry> any tutorials for this ubuntu, gotta learn this stuff
<KakiPukul> so, you language package was not throughly installed, Xoritor?
<damian_> how do i get totem playing wma and other like files
<rukk> its just that when I went offline, there were like 16800~
<dtry> been using windows since win95 era
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, i guess not
<ktelep> apt-get install python-pygame and apt-get install python2.4-pygame dont' seem to find packages
<KakiPukul> ok, go on install the language pack... Xoritor
<Installer36>   ZooMy home Folder to show on flux box
<Madpilot> rukk, compare your sources.list to this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Xoritor> KakiPukul, no idea how that changed...
<Xoritor> it WAS installed and working fine
<rukk> k
<rukk> thanks
<Xoritor> thx
<Zoo> plus.. me likes building fluxbox and blackbox from source :-)
<KakiPukul> Neither do I, Xoritor
<wastrel> ktelep:  you probably need to enable universe/multiverse
<wastrel> ubotu:  tell ktelep about universe
<Zoo> you want it on the flubox.. without importing etc
<Zoo> ?
<KakiPukul> I love how ubuntu describe the packages "universe"
<Zoo> you have to set parameters
<eri1> iinstaller36 thnx that solved the problem
<damian_> how do i get totem playing wma and other like files
<damian_> how do i get totem playing wma and other like files
<KakiPukul> the debian equivalent is "contrib" right?
<Installer36> your welcome
<tonyyarusso> 1WMA
<tonyyarusso> !wma
<skiingsean> damian there's a windows codec pack for linux somewhere out there too
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<KakiPukul> w32codec.... damian_
<pei_world> /usr/mipsel-linux/bin/ld: crti.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<KakiPukul> install w32codec, anyways it is in the universe section
<Zoo> hey
<pei_world> anyone come arcoss this problem?
<KakiPukul> mipsel?
<damian_> kakipukl have it installed any ideas?
<fatbrain> Hello, when I install the latest drivers from nvidia hopepage (for my nvidia GPU) do I have to remove nvidia-glx prior to installation?
<Zoo> hey Installer36
<pei_world> yes, install cross compiler for mipsel CPU
<damian_> kakipaul totem uses gstreamer plugins
<KakiPukul> btw... I hate totem, i prefer vlc or xine
<coz> fatbrain I believe so
<Zoo> you all would laugh at what I was watching
<Installer36> Not sure what you mean by set the parameters
<fatbrain> coz: ok :)
<KakiPukul> you missed on library...
<trpr42> fatbrain: i think so too.. lots of problems later on if you don't
<purplefeltangel> what does PCM Out Path & Mute mean?
<zx8> Does anyone know what package contains qapplication.h??
<fatbrain> yes
<Zoo> too bad. they should of used.. TEchSmith and narrated it.. using vmware etc. or some open source vid capture
<KakiPukul> damian_: : then isntall the gstreamer plugin that support wma i don't know which one
<fatbrain> trpr42: thanks
<KakiPukul> zx8: qt-dev
<Zoo> HOweve,r I use TechSmith. to make high quality real time presentations
<_jason> !find qapplication.h
<zx8> thanks!
<rukk> Madpilot, I copied and pasted in that to my sources.list, and when I update I get:
<KakiPukul> or something like that...
<rukk> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<pei_world> how do I configure it then, I can locate it from /usr/lib
<pei_world> but I have no Idea where to set the correct option
<Madpilot> rukk, hmm, ask on #ubuntu+1, that's the Dapper channel
<fatbrain> coz, trpr42: anything else I should consider before installing the nvidia.com driver?
<KakiPukul> purplefeltangel: :jus worry about the PCM and Master slider....
<rukk> ok, thanks
<purplefeltangel> kakipukul: ok thank you
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me figure out why my sound isnt working? :/
<jasz> hello all
<coz> fatbrain get rid of nvidia-settings also
<Zoo> brb
<cedriczg> ..
<Madpilot> rukk, the Breezy archives are fine - I just tried a reload in Synaptic...
<jasz> anyone here has been able to succesfully compile/install skippy?
<coz> fatbrain that should be about it then reboot
<KakiPukul> skippy? game?
<fatbrain> coz: not installed :) well, wish me luck
<coz> real good lick guy
<coz> luck
<jasz> uh oh
<KakiPukul> lick :)
<trpr42> fatbrain: uhm.. after i installed it on my system, the nifty boot splash / framebuffer console would corrupt when i switched between them with ctrl+alt+f1, etc.. i solved it by disabling the splash in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tman_ubuntu> Come on people.  Beagle help here.  Simple question, I promise.
<zx8> ubuntu is a pretty solid distro i am starting to like it a lot
<Zoo> these guys were hilarrious
<Zoo> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<KakiPukul> well, I am starting to like Ubuntu...
<KakiPukul> it's a debian but much less complex :)
<cedriczg> How do I edit sounds in this chat so I hear a sound whn someon calls my nick?
<Kelsey23> If Debian wasn't so out of date I would use Debain
<Zoo> their hillarious
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> Kelsey23,
<Madpilot> cedriczg, which IRC client are you using?
<Zoo> I use debian as well
<KakiPukul> cedriczg: : your on what chat client?
<cedriczg> Xchat now
<Kelsey23> right now I am diappointed to be using Windows though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<KakiPukul> i think you can set it up on gnome sound control panel...
<Zoo> I also use.. sco unixware, fedora core, and mandriva, and desktopbsd
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have some troubles with matlab
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me figure out why my sound isnt working? :/
<Zoo> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sometimes it use too much memory
<Zoo> I use windows as well
<braniff> hire someone to watch the chatroom and yell at you when someone types your name
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and the system goes in swapping
<cedriczg> I'll try that
<KakiPukul> purplefeltangel: : try to ls -l /dev/dsp
<damian_> will totem-xine play wma plugins? does it use the same codecs as mplayer
<KakiPukul> is it there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however after few minutes is is killed
<Madpilot> cedriczg, in XChat, go Settings -> Prefs, then Chatting->General and look at the Alerts section
<KakiPukul> damian_: : that you need to figure out yourself, i use and and vlc to play non-free formats
<purplefeltangel> kakipukul: crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2006-02-28 16:13 /dev/dsp
<cedriczg> Madpilot, thanx
<Madpilot> np
<KakiPukul> yes... purplefeltangel: then you have a working sound card
<cedriczg> Madpilot, tell me something to try ;)
<purplefeltangel> kakipukul: well it's worked before. it's just not working now.
<Zoo> lmao @ them
<Zoo> you all see that site
<KakiPukul> all you nned it to configure the PCM and MAster volume, you can use the  GNOME volume cntrol now
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> I already know how to manage systems better than them lmao
<zx8> Does anyone know what package contains xpm.h??
<ithiel> when I try to apt-get update, it errors out and says that the timestamp is too far in the future. my system time is correct, and I am using dapper, someone please help?
<KakiPukul> libxpm-dev?
<KakiPukul> oh wait that GTK+ library
<KakiPukul> zx8: you can search for that at Ubuntu paackge site...
<purplefeltangel> kakipukul: what?
<pbransford> Anyone have experience with Ethereal?
<zx8> KakiPukul : whats the url?
<KakiPukul> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << every newcomer should take note of this url
<Zoo> you all see that
<Zoo> KakiPukul, .. their hillarious
<KakiPukul> you can checkout filenames, package...
<pbransford> basically i want to filter capture as if it was display filter "wlan.bssid == XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX". (only packets belonging to AP with mac XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX)
<Zoo> you visit it yet?
<cedriczg> Well I found that in Xchat I have also to set the beep sound
<KakiPukul> I use it the first time I install Ubuntu...
<Installer36> Purple did you check to make sure nothing is muted on you volume contrl ctrl +o
<cedriczg> It hasn't any sound by default
<KakiPukul> very useful... thanks Niggers that made ubuntu :)
<zx8> KakiPukul : Thats bad-ass , now if only i could do that with apt-cache
<KakiPukul> anyways zx8: the package that ahs xpm.h is libxpm-dev
<Madpilot> cedriczg, ?
<KakiPukul> well, I was noob once... I get along adn adrift with ubuntu
<KakiPukul> *has*
<Zoo> hey KakiPukul
<cedriczg> Madpilot, to hear the beep whne someone sais my name
<Madpilot> cedriczg, got a beep now?
<cedriczg> Madpilot, YES!
<Madpilot> good
<zx8> i am trying to compile kiax
<cedriczg> Madpilot, tahnx
<zx8> i wish it had a good configurator
<Zoo> KakiPukul,
<Zoo> are you ignoring me?
<KakiPukul> yes, Zoo?
<Zoo> you got to see these guys lol
<fatbrain> Hello, again, what kenrel-header package should I get for my 2.6.15-16-386 kernel?
<KakiPukul> say something... just don't call my name, ask
<Zoo> -> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=
<Zoo> :P
<Zoo> me, I am going use.. TechSmith Camtasia.. my latest :-)
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me figure out why my sound isnt working? :/
<El-Cid> what are some other good channels on IRC ?
<KakiPukul> geek vid on ubuntu/windows duel boot?
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: are you using S/P-DIF for audio output?
<dtry_> what's the command to see disk space again?
<KakiPukul> alot... El-Cid just type /list
<dtry_> sorry bout the newb queations
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: i don't know what that is
<KakiPukul> dtry_: : df
<dtry_> dang
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: it's when you'r using the coaxial output from your sound-card.
<random0ne> is there any way to dyanmically populate the forwarders option of bind9 with values of resolv.conf?
<Kelsey23> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/mysterysolved/corp/default.mspx
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: what's coaxial mean? :|
<KakiPukul> Zoo, by anychance you're on that vid?
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> no lol
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: it's a type of connector/cable.
<eri1> how do I set up ssh client?
<KakiPukul> Kelsey23: : the TCO ad again?
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: i really don't know.
<Zoo> I would of done a better job
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: are you using the green output from your soundcard?
<Kelsey23> KakiPukul: No, look, a free USB drive from Bill!
<_jason> eri1: install openssh-client
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: green output? :/
<Zoo> I am going use TechSmith .. to show people how to install operating systems.. multiple platforms. linux, unix, windows.. with TEchSmith Camtasia  Studio
<KakiPukul> hehe
<Myrth`> is it possible to have both php4 and php5 installed?
<KakiPukul> since When Mr. Bill give out free USB flash disk?
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: the color of the audio-output on your soundcard should have a green color (the ring)
<Zoo> I am going.. order.. ubuntu apparel :-)
<Zoo> and send some programmers.. some money :)
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: what do you mean the colour of the audio-output? like where the thing plugs into my computer?
<Zoo> even though.. I'm a reverse engineer. .etc.. developer.. :)
<Installer36> Eril sudo apt-get install ssh
<KakiPukul> I don't have any creativity on creating learning video
<Myrth`> ... i mean using standard ubuntu install procedures..
<Zoo> just going.. send for . apparel :)
<KakiPukul> oh! the OEM license USB disk!
<KakiPukul> haha for free, well, I am going to get mine,,,
<Kelsey23> I signed up for mine!
<Installer36> Purple Yes
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: yes
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: yes, it's green. i think
<KakiPukul> well, I don't have to hate Microsoft... I just use the best of any OS/software
<Zoo> KakiPukul,
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: then I don't know how to solve it :/ you could try run the alsamixer too see if anything is muted.
<Zoo> know of the best stuff.. to want to build for essential?
<KakiPukul> btw it;s free, yeah Zoo, what;s up?
<KakiPukul> to want to build for essential?
<purplefeltangel> fatbrain: the only thing thats muted is the microphone
<_trick> I want to copy all the files with authentification info in them: i've got /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group, /etc/gshadow, /etc/sudoers, and /etc/login.access. Is that everything?
<KakiPukul> you mean build-essential?
<salah> Hi . Which player is best for Mp3
<KakiPukul> XMMS!
<KakiPukul> IMHO
<Madpilot> salah, Rhythymbox or Muine
<_trick> salah, whatever you want. I prefer rhythmbox
<fatbrain> purplefeltangel: ok
<salah> where I can get it?
<_trick> you just need to install the mp3 codecs
<Zoo> nah
<Zoo> just install.. xmms
<KakiPukul> you can even play in cli usig mpg123
<Installer36> Purple Are all the slides up
<KakiPukul> is mpg123 available for ubuntu, sure in universe section hehe
<purplefeltangel> installer36: what?
<farous> ok any one know of a good exam generation package for latex or lyx ?
<Zoo> KakiPukul,
<Zoo> these are good right? you never answer anything.. arghh
<Installer36> On the Volume control are the arrows slid up
<KakiPukul> what are good...
<salah> Mine one is not working
<KakiPukul> don't pause on my nick, just ask...
<Zoo>    for build essential..   build-essential    sudo apt-get install manpages-dev autoconf automake libtool
<farous> slah you are still here from yesterday :)
<salah> imean rhythmbox
<KakiPukul> yeah...
<Zoo> sudo apt-get install flex bison gcc-doc g++
<Zoo> okay
<Zoo> thats all I'm asking :-)
<Zoo> anything else, I might like ?
<KakiPukul> well, you just need to state build-essential, if you just need the basic C/C++ compilers
<Zoo> I am seeing what i Like better.. Mandriva or ubuntu
<_trick> salah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<purplefeltangel> installer36: yes. -_-
<KakiPukul> well, i prefer Java, and some pyhton libs
<Zoo> my Mandriva system.. is awesome... compared in graphics. it has the Xorg 3d acceleration
<Zoo> however, I use both, and do for IT engineering
<farous> mm either i am here at the wrong time or the room is dead
<Zoo> k
<farous> sorry wrong channel
<Installer36> Purple Headphones work on other devices
<Eleaf> hmm
<purplefeltangel> installer36: pardon?
<KakiPukul> I use fglrx, for TV and games :)
<fatbrain> How do I unpack a .bz2?
<Zoo> hee
<Zoo> thats cool
<Zoo> do I need.. tv card for laptop? or desktop?
<KakiPukul> tar xfvj <file name>
<Madpilot> salah, Rhythymbox is installed by default in - Applications menu -> Sound & Video -> Rhythymbox
<Installer36> Another Player like Ipod or CD Player Portable
<KakiPukul> Zoo: : any video card that has TV output, prefeably from Ati or Nvidia
<purplefeltangel> installer36: oh. yes. and the speakers aren't producing sound either.
<scelestus> anyone get an intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG to work in breezy?
<Zoo> ah.. cool
<bimberi> fatbrain: bunzip2 (or KakiPukul's answer if its .tar.bz2)
<macfreak> hello
<Zoo> I have an nvidia GeForce FX 5200 in my Workstation , 128 DDR but hey. its something..
<fatbrain> bimberi: ok, thanks
<farous> scelestus: working here out of the box
<Zoo> went from Intel P1 166 to AMD Athlon XP 2600, I'm getting nice.. LCD 19" LIquid Crystal or. .maybe just View Sonic 19" or 21"
<wastrel> scelestus:  that's mine - working out of the box
<Zoo> I have cable coming into my room..
<scelestus> wastrel: how did you set it up?
<Zoo> live in nice apartment
<wastrel> scelestus:  it Just Works - i configured it with system > administration > networking
<scelestus> I tried but it doesnt get anything in firefox
<_trick> can anyone answer my question?
<Installer36> Purple Try sudo alsamixer  in the terminal
<cedriczg> Madpilot, Are you there?
<Madpilot> cedriczg, yes
<FlannelKing> is there any way to have lynx remember my SSL certificate choices? (so I don't have to 'y' each page of a https site)
<Zoo> well.. guess I am going build from soure packages..
<Zoo> talk to you all later.. :-)
<cedriczg> Madpilot, because I trtied to ask you sometinh on a separate window
<Madpilot> cedriczg, are you registered on Freenode?
<purplefeltangel> installer36: okay, now what
<scelestus> it's in a toshiba m35
<cedriczg> Madpilot, Oh it may be taht
<Organs> So who wants to help me install Ubuntu to a multi-OS computer?  I wanna replace my current linux with Ubuntu.
<cedriczg> Madpilot, I'll do it
<Madpilot> !tell cedriczg about register
<Zoo> can't wait.. I'm going build codeweavers crossover and cedega. :-)
<bad_iNFO> hello, my question is, i recently installed KDE, when i open up any GUI configuration things the window that comes up is bigger then my desktop, so i can't click the button for enabling administration mode
<Kelsey23> theres no point in regisering on Freenode...there are so many places that are better
<bad_iNFO> anyone help?
<Madpilot> cedriczg, if you're unregistered you can recieve but not send msgs
<cedriczg> Madpilot, ok
<cedriczg> Madpilot, I'll register
<Madpilot> Kelsey23, but only one place with #ubuntu :)
<dtry_> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<Zoo> me,, I just can't use 1 dang linux or unix lol
<AngryElf> hey all, if i wanted to compile my own kernel which packages do i need to install first?
<wastrel> bad_iNFO:  ctrl-click the window to drag it, then resize
<dtry_> where do i find X win headers?
<Kelsey23> Thank god there is only one #ubuntu
<IdleOne> bad_iNFO:  hit alt and left click on the window to move it
<wastrel> bad_iNFO:  sry alt-click
<dtry_> dang
<Zoo> KakiPukul,
<dtry_> Zoo
<dtry_> dont you have fluxbox running?
<bad_iNFO> ok ty that actually worked
<bad_iNFO> is there any way to make the windows open up to the right size?
<scelestus> wastrel: how do you change the timeout on that intel card?
<Installer36> You may have to reinstall the sound drivers
<Zoo> yes?
<Zoo> oh.. sometimes yes
<Zoo> and on different open source systems
<purplefeltangel> installer36: and how do i do *that*? :/
<Zoo> I busy right now dtry_
<farous> scelestus: did you check it by pinging a server for example
<scelestus> yes
<IdleOne> bad_iNFO:  i dont know kde but there must be a way try #kubuntu for kde help :0
<farous> scelestus: and it is still not working
<Installer36> try using Synaptic to re-install the ALSA drivers
<bad_iNFO> ty
<scelestus> farous:  correct
<Installer36> dont delete them check mark for reinstall
<purplefeltangel> installer36: which packages exactly?
<Zoo> what!
<farous> scelestus: on my machine turned out that i can use the external bottons to boot it or not check that
<scelestus> farous: it may be timing out getting an IP from my router...my router can take 30 secs
<farous> scelestus: then check your config. I do not know if configured it or not
<wastrel> scelestus:  i don't know - haven't had to do that
<Myrth`> i have installed mysql-server-4.1 and php4-mysql - phpinfo says that mysql client API is 4.0.24 - is there any problem with that?
<Installer36> Open Synaptic and do search for Alsa and see what are installed then check them for reinstall
<farous> scelestus: that is too long by the way. sorry do not know how to set the timeout though
<scelestus> farous: I am trying to see if I can change it in the router
<purplefeltangel> installer36: ok will i need to restart myc omputer or anything?
<Installer36> shouldnt
<dtry_> i added as a user so he can connect to me, but how come he cant connect using putty?
<Dr_Willis> dtry_,  you do have ssh running?
<cedriczg>  /msg nickserv help registe
<El-Cid> O.O
<Zoo> :-)
<dtry_> i dont think so
<farous> scelestus: before that just general tips. Disable the ethernet if it is enabled. Use dhcp. sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<dtry_> i just installed ubuntu
<dtry_> and im pretty new to it
<bimberi> dtry_: have you installed the ssh server (sudo aptitide install ssh)?
<Zoo> would be..
<dtry_> havent yet
<dtry_> where can i find these sudo stuff?
<Zoo> -> /msg nickserv help register
<purplefeltangel> AGH!
<Zoo> ***
<scelestus> farous: thanks ill try that
<Zoo> correct spelling :-)
<bimberi> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dtry_> foreal
<purplefeltangel> installer36: when i go to Synaptic it says, "the following problems were found on your system: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9574"
<dtry_> k
<Zoo> you can add root user..
<Zoo> to any open source system
<dtry_> i think im starting to link linux
<dtry_> :D
<dtry_> i used to hate to death *nix
<dtry_> foreal
<Zoo> wait til you ever think about unix
<Zoo> then you
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: hit the reload button
<dtry_> like*
<Zoo> will see the true speed... and performance and security
<h3ax> are there any GUI control/setup stuff for Apache and Mysql
<h3ax> ?
<dtry_> but i still cant load X server though
<Zoo> but its.. not so user friendly.. etc... but .. DesktopBSD and PC BSD , are doing their best to make it that way
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: reload button? :S
<dtry_> but ill mess with that later
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: in synaptic (top left)
<Zoo> what you mean
<Qiang> question: what package does apt-file belong to?
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: ah thx
<_jason> Qiang: apt-file
<dtry_> i cant get X window system to work
<bimberi> Qiang: apt-file (would you believe :) )
<Zoo> I tink I am going.. install ubuntu on my Workstation.. alone with Mandriva
<Zoo> along*
<Qiang> _jason: E: Couldn't find package apt-file
<Xenguy> !tell Qiang about repos
<geargolem> How can I edit mouse shortcuts  //I know about the keyboard shortcut editor but I don't find anything about the mouse.
<h3ax> nothing ?
<bimberi> Qiang: enable the universe repository (see the link ubotu sent you)
<Qiang> er. must be it. sorry for the dumb question.
<purplefeltangel> installer36: i reinstalled the packages . . . still no sound
<bimberi> Qiang: np, not dumb at all - this has caught many :)
<farous> purplefeltangel: do you have any sond at all and what sound server you selected
<purplefeltangel> farous: no sound at all and i don't know what sound server means
<delmar> right'o.. so ive downloaded the latest ubuntu and started to re-install with that... now im prompted with the option of using LVM or not.... is LVM ok/wise to use or best not to ? its just a single disk at this stage.. i'm going to add a bunch of disk afterwards and thought id use LVM on that...
<bimberi> dtry_: more info needed. what's wrong with X?
<kennethd> is there a way to get gdm to work with keychain?
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: i refreshed synaptic and it gave me the same thing
<farous> purplefeltangel: ok system>preferences>multimedia selector, choose alsa if does not work choose esd
<Mantice> Im trying to run ET (Enemy Territory) in 32 bit mode on my AMD64 could any one help me?
<dtry_> what would be the cmd to add another root or atleast admin
<dtry_> i tried useradd
<mentesuprema> What is a good cd ripper? CDDA to MP3
<dtry_> but i dont know how to add flags and stuff
<farous> purplefeltangel: to test try this command in a terminal cat /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav > /dev/dsp
<Xenguy> !lvm
<ubotu> [lvm]  (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Dr_Willis> mentesuprema,   i like 'grip'
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<farous> purplefeltangel: if you choose alsa as sound server type aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav > /dev/dsp
<mentesuprema> Thanks Dr
<purplefeltangel> farous: cat: usr/share/sounds/bell.wav: No such file or directory
<farous> purplefeltangel: if you choose alsa as sound server type aplay /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav sorry without directing to the /dev/dsp
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: sources.list?
<bimberi> dtry_: to give another user sudo access they need to be a member of the 'admin' group - 'adduser <username> admin'
<farous> purplefeltangel: /usr/share copy and paste it
<Zoo> you pretty much know. .if you need a dependency from a package, and thats whats cool. because then you can jus add it.. :)
<Zoo> like drivers.. :)
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      - cut and paste the contents to the pastebin
<purplefeltangel> farous: cat: /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav: No such file or directory
<Zoo> pretty much... telling linux or unix.. to be nice.. and do your stuff and chores :)
<mentesuprema> have anyone used Scilab?
<bad_iNFO> does KDE have anyting similar to gdesklet's? of can it use it also?
<farous> purplefeltangel: strange what ver of ubuntu are you using for i just checked it on my system before sending you the link. Anyway you can use any sound file you have
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9575
<purplefeltangel> farous: breezy. hold on a sec
<dtry_> but Zoo
<dtry_> you said i can add another admin user right
<purplefeltangel> farous: still not working
<dtry_> oh nvm
<Zoo> see ya
<farous_away> purplefeltangel: will be back in a while
<Zoo> got source packages to install :-)
<dtry_> bimberi, answered me
<purplefeltangel> k
<wastrel> ooh scilab what's that?
* Zoo is going have so much fun :)
<mentesuprema> Dr_Willis does grip rips in mp3 formats?
<Dr_Willis> mentesuprema,  it support several dozen differnet encoders so yes it can.
<cedriczg> I have an issue on how to access a partition of winXP without using a su
<cedriczg> Is that possible?
<endemic> Is there a way to mount SMB shares with the live CD?
<cedriczg> I have always to be super user to access my XP partition
<salah> My rythmbox is not supporting mp3 songs
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: ok, lines 4 and 18 are covered by line 36 so you can comment them out (with a '#')
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: uhh ok hold on
<farous_away> purplefeltangel: ok let us see if you have the sound device type ls /dev/dsp
<salah> I m followin from wiki but i stuck in "  " here msg is 0% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (206.75.218.53)] 
<_trick> sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: also, it's not good to leave breezy-backports enabled (lines 27 & 28) so comment them out too
<cedriczg> _trick, that was an answer for me?
<purplefeltangel> farous: wait two seconds let me do what bimberi told me
<vbgunz> !dual monitor
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vbgunz
<_trick> no, it was for salah, do you have a working internet connection
<scelestus> bimberi: why is it bad to leave those open?
<vbgunz> how do I get support for dual monitors?
<cedriczg> _trick, why is that?
<frank23> salah: _trick there is a problem with the canadian mirrors right now
<bimberi> purplefeltangel, scelestus: they're fine for installs but it's best to disable them when (dist-)upgrading
<salah> yah
<farous> vbgunz: search on the wiki for dual dispaly and xinerama
<salah> ok
<salah> Thanks
<vbgunz> farous: ok
<farous> vbgunz: what card do you have. Graphic card i mean
<cedriczg> _jason, Can you help me with that?
<_trick> cedriczg: that was for salah, too, sorry
<bimberi> purplefeltangel, scelestus: although since backports became official the risks have diminished :)
<vbgunz> farous: gfx 5600
<frank23> salah: I can't get package lists from them either
<_jason> ubotu: tell cedriczg about ntfs
<cedriczg> _trick, ok lol
<vbgunz> it has regular video out and dvi output
<farous> vbgunz: sory have no exp with that
<_jason> cedriczg: see the table in the middle of the page of the link ubotu sent you
<Madpilot> salah, the Canadian archive is messed up - edit your sources to use the regular archive
<salah> i stop for today
<Installer36> Purple try this sight   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=337513
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: uhh to comment out do i use one # or two?
<cedriczg> _jason, I know I can't edit in ntfs
<salah> how can I do that?
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: ooh, look at that post by Madpilot (above)
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: one is enough
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: oh. it was working before though. :/ how do i use the regular archive?
<farous> Madpilot: thanks for the tip will do that too ;)
<Madpilot> purplefeltangel, yeah, if you're using the Canadian archives, don't... just remove the ca. from the URL
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: suggest removing "ca." whereever it appears
<_jason> cedriczg: yep, just look at the table, you need to mount with the proper options
<cedriczg> thanxs I'll read out
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> use the 2nd URL ^^^
<Madpilot> or 3rd if you're insane enough to run Dapper :P
<purplefeltangel> farous: okay, so what?
<Madpilot> <== away, dinner
<farous> purplefeltangel: what ?
<purplefeltangel> farous: what was it you told me to do?
<FlannelKing> is there any way to have lynx remember my SSL certificate choices? (so I don't have to 'y' each page of a https site)
<farous> purplefeltangel: i forgot just croll up
<farous> purplefeltangel: i think you need to check if you have the sound devices or not
<purplefeltangel> farous: okay i typed ls /dev/dsp and i got . . . the same thing, except on a black background with yellow
<salah> Madpilot
<salah> How can I do that?
<farous> purplefeltangel: ok good. now type lsof /dev/dsp
<cedriczg> _jason, I have the partition munted, the problem is that I have to be always su to access it
<farous> purplefeltangel: this will tell you what is using the sound device
<_jason> cedriczg: did you see the table?
<salah> How can I change my server
<Installer36> Purple Checkout this site  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=337513
<cedriczg> _jason, yes I did
<bad_iNFO> lol
<purplefeltangel> farous: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9576
<farous> salah: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> cedriczg: and did you update your fstab accordingly?
<dtry_> _jason sup man
<kdomb> ok, that was weird.. if anyone responded to my question re: gdm+keychain, I didn't get it..
<dtry_> remember me? kcul?
<_jason> dtry_: hello
<_jason> yep
<mac_> salut atous
<farous> salah so basically sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. change all ca. to an empty space
<dtry_> i told you i was gon install ubuntu
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<cedriczg> _jason I see which table you are talking about
<dtry_> :D
<cedriczg> _jason, I'll try that
<mac_> ;/
<dtry_> i successufully installed it man
<cedriczg> _jason, thanx again
<dtry_> finally
<_jason> dtry_: great
<markw> what's a fast US ubuntu mirror?
<dtry_> still have some probs though
<_jason> cedriczg: np, just come in here again if you have any problems
<dtry_> like X window system aint working
<_jason> dtry_: just ask away
<farous> purplefeltangel: aha we nailed it man. firefox uses oss and as such you can not run sound while it is using it
<purplefeltangel> farous: whaat? :S
<farous> purplefeltangel: so close all firefox that you have open then test your sound again
<cedriczg> _jason, of course. Here I've found real help :D
<endemic> how can I actually mount a SMB share with the live CD?
<Dr_Willis> with the proper mount command.
<mentesuprema> x D
<endemic> It doesn't like mount -t smbfs
<madewokherd> why have I never had the firefox sound problem?
<purplefeltangel> farous: hey! guess what! i't still not working. >(
<delmar> Great... 79% of installing the base system.. "Installing the kernel - retrieving and installing Linux-386" ... and its crapped out... ill burn another CD and see what happens but.. this is getting so damn tedious. grrrr
<ubuntu_> i followed this advice and now i cant boot in xwindows http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856&highlight=ext3 i am lost as to what to do.
<purplefeltangel> farous: plus sound wasnt working in firefox either  . . . that was actually what alerted me to the problem.
<farous> purplefeltangel: in a terminal type killall firefox-bin
<_jason> madewokherd: you /want/ a sound problem?
<dtry_> how to add  a user with 'root access'
<dtry_> ?
<purplefeltangel> farous: firefox-bin: no process killed
<bimberi> endemic: Places -> Connect to Server, Service Type - Windows Share
<madewokherd> no, I want to understand why the problem doesn't affect me
<_jason> ubuntu_: tell dtry_ about sudo
<farous> ok try the lsof /dev/dsp again
<endemic> bimberi: But does it actually create a mountpoint somewhere?
<_jason> dtry_: anyone a member of the 'admin' group gets sudo access
<kdomb> wtf? i did not quit!
<normal1> anyone use proxychains here ?
<zx8> yes
<salah>  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list... I run this and I got a list Now what I hv to do?
<normal1> i'm having a proabem useing it with firefox
<purplefeltangel> farous: okay, it's working now. but the whole problem was that i wanted to listen to something in firefox (no, it wasnt in flash) and it wasn't working. plus sound has worked for me before in firefox. so what do i do now?
<Syns> how can i change font colors?
<purplefeltangel> *with firefox open
<wastrel> delmar:  try burning the cd @ a slower speed  - and do a md5sum on the finished cd to make sure it's all correct
<bimberi> endemic: i'm not sure.  If it connects successfully do a 'df' to see
<normal1> purple ?
<purplefeltangel> normal1: what? me?
<farous> purplefeltangel: lets start now your sound is ok. now make your default multimedia selector, sound system alsa
<cedriczg> _jason, I added ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 to the fstab
<delmar> wastrel, yep was thinkin the same thing. i always burn slower if im havin issues. classic problem with high speed writes.
<endemic> bimberi: nope, i think it just creates a folder on the desktop. I'm basically desperately trying to find a way to back up the hard drive on my laptop through the network
<purplefeltangel> farous: ok
<cedriczg> _jason, Do I have to reboot to see the effect?
<normal1> so no one's had this proablem
<_jason> cedriczg: looks good, just remount
<normal1> it just opens and does nothing
<coz> problem getting on internet dapper won't stop usung ipv6
<normal1> doesn't even display a string of proxys
<coz> any solutions
<ZAKhan> I have ubuntu installed on my IBM T40 and an external monitor connected to the port replicator, everything works fine but then i view a video I can hear the sound but no picture just black screen, but when i do the same when no external monitor is connected itsd all ok, can someone please help me out here?
<farous> purplefeltangel: than install alsa-oss package
<cedriczg> _jason, So when I reeboot I should see it the same way if I remount now?
<_jason> cedriczg: yes
<purplefeltangel> farous: it gave me a bunch of errors!!
<farous> paste them
<Syns> how can i change font colors?
<coz> ZAKhan cna the prot replicator handle video
<cedriczg> _jason So I'll prefer to trry to reboot :P
<ZAKhan> coz
<_jason> cedriczg: k
<coz> does it handle that kind of input
<ZAKhan> coz : yes on windows it works fine
<purplefeltangel> farous: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9577
<coz> AH ok well have you installed all the video codecs etc
<ZAKhan> coz : i think its a problem of setting it as primary display but how i donot know
<Madpilot> Syns, in which application?
<coz> hol don
<farous> purplefeltangel: if you changed your source list you need to update it. are you using synaptic or command line
<Syns> well all of them...
<Syns> for example.. in add applications
<Syns> i cant see the text
<purplefeltangel> farous: . . . i have firefox up and sound is working right now
<purplefeltangel> farous: command line
<Syns> its almost white on white
<Syns> could be because of the theme i have
<purplefeltangel> farous: what is it i need to do?
<lwizardl> hi
<farous> purplefeltangel: ok sudo aptitude update
<Madpilot> Syns, all of those font colours are controlled by the theme - change theme and see if it's better
<dtry_> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers. << any ideas?
<bimberi> endemic: still there?
<Syns> so if i have a theme, I have to use the font colors it gives me?
<Syns> i have no say in the matter?
<endemic> bimberi: yup, I figured it out. You are able to install packages in temp space with the live CD and synaptic.. so I'm thinking about just dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/mnt/smb to get a backup disk image off
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<Madpilot> Syns, as far as I know, yes
<wastrel> Syns:  you can edit the theme - it's a text file
<hsikrut> root@illest:/home/hsikrut# ifconfig
<hsikrut> : error fetching interface information: Device not found
<hsikrut> help ?
<purplefeltangel> farous: now the same thing?
<bimberi> endemic: ah OK.  I was going to say that you can drag and drop within nautilus (the file manager).
<farous> purplefeltangel: you have problems with your sources
<Syns> k
<farous> purplefeltangel: try easysource
<endemic> bimberi: Yeah but that wouldn't have worked. I dont have 60GB of RAM :)
<iceman> what does this mean ... Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<hsikrut> : error fetching interface information: Device not found
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<purplefeltangel> farous: no i meant, should i type the same thing?
<farous> !tell purplefeltangel about easysource
<hsikrut> : error fetching interface information: Device not found <-- after i type "ifconfig"
<farous> purplefeltangel: yah install the same package alsa-oss
<coz> <ZAKhan> what is the model of laptop again
<iceman> how do i fix that gl error
<purplefeltangel> farous: okay, it installed now what
<ZAKhan> IBM T40
<coz> hold on
<zx8> anyone have a freshtel account?
<farous> purplefeltangel: now when you run firefox do it from a terminal and type aoss firefox
<wastrel> what's freshtel
<salah> how can I update apt-get?
<purplefeltangel> farous: like, FOREVER?
<zx8> an iax provider
<farous> purplefeltangel: this is a wrapper so you have virtual sound mixing
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<tecs> what should i install wine or xwine?
<iceman> how do i fix this error ? Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<madewokherd> tecs: wine
<farous> purplefeltangel: if you want to listen to something while listening to files on firefox
<tecs> thnx
<bimberi> endemic: oh, ok, i didn't realise it would cache the whole copy operation
<zx8> does anyone have a sip number i can call to test?
<madewokherd> purplefeltangel: you could change the shortcuts or something..
<farous> purplefeltangel: where you trying to listen to something using xmms when the problem occured
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<andrei> wont anyone help me
<iceman> i got a error trying to run wolfdemo ... help ..
<iceman> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<coz> ZAKhan i am finding little about this problem ask again maybe someone here knows
<purplefeltangel> farous: no it's a player on some website . . . i dont even know what program it is :S
<farous> :)
<endemic> bimberi: Yeah because I would need a place to store the file while the operation is in use unless there is some shady way to pipe that whole operation to nautilus which in turn sends it to the remote machine :)
!lilo:*! Small regional server split, 57 users affected
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<ZAKhan> coz, thankx
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<ZAKhan> I have ubuntu installed on my IBM T40 and an external monitor connected to the port replicator, everything works fine but then i view a video I can hear the sound but no picture just black screen, but when i do the same when no external monitor is connected itsd all ok, can someone please help me out here?
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<andrei> when i load ubuntu, the modules fail to load "no such file or directory" but then next try they load. so how do i fix this?
<andrei> come on sum1 help plez
<scelestus> farous: it says "no working leases in persistent database  - sleeping"  any ideas?
<farous> purplefeltangel: oss is the old sound system it need exclusive acess to your sound device. some programs have it as their default like xmms but you can change it. some you can not like firefox and realplay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pab1> why is it that I can play some WMV files in VLC, but others only play sound... no video?
* andrei was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<farous> scelestus: sorry what are you trying to do again
<hsikrut> : error fetching interface information: Device not found <-- after i type "ifconfig"
<purplefeltangel> farous: oh. :/
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: type 'ifconfig -a' to see all devices
<scelestus> farous:  getting my intel 2200 working
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<aboapri> hey folks, got both my computers running ubuntu....    Was going to set up file sharing between the two, all the instructions I find are command-line....    is the "shared folders" menu option broken?
<pei_world> anyone know crti.o: No such file problem?
<andrei> ok im sry for spamming
<andrei> im a noob and idk how to fix problem
<farous> scelestus: i guess it is your router. disable any security till it work so now wep or wpa
<lwizardl> can someone point me to a good source of info for setting up a computer to act as a NAS server would prefer ubuntu os
<pei_world> when I tried to build cross compiler for mipsel, it said crti.o: No such file
<hsikrut> IcemanV9 i still get that error
<Madpilot> andrei, spam again and you'll be banned, not just kicked, OK?
<farous> scelestus: then enable them again just trying to hunt down the problem
<andrei> sry
<mediated> I'm trying to test out ubuntu on my friend's Dell Dimension 2100.  I tried booting the live cds(breezy and hoary), and they both freeze at the same point.  right at the end of the boot sequence, when Gnome is about to launch, it freezes with what looks like a cursor and does nothing.
<scelestus> farous:  ok ill try it..thanks
<hsikrut> root@illest:/home/hsikrut# ifconfig -a
<hsikrut> : error fetching interface information: Device not found
<farous> scelestus: did you set it right though your dns is your router address by the way
<zx8> how do i install a .deb package with ubuntu?
<farous> zx8 sudo dpkg -i <package>
<phiber_optic> zx8,  sudo dpkg -i packagename
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: corrupt? anyway, do you have any net devices?
<zx8> thx
<farous> zx8: but look it on the repos first
<hsikrut> IcemanV9 im using erthernet
<andrei> why wont my intellimouse work: night 2 of the drama
<hsikrut> also my nmap doesnt workj
<hsikrut> Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-03-01 15:52 EST
<hsikrut> Failed to find interface eth1 mentioned in /proc/net/route
<bimberi> mediated: try some of the special boot options (hit F1 at the boot menu for help) 'acpi=off' might be worth a try
<bimberi> mediated: boot prompt (not menu) :)
<mediated> ok thanks bimberi!  I'll try that
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know any web browsers that *don't* suck?
<andrei> purplefeltangel, FIREFOX!!!
<andrei> or opera
<farous> purplefeltangel: what is wrong with firefox
<purplefeltangel> andrei: except that it's what's giving me my sound problems
<dtry_> configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers. << any ideas?
<andrei> purplefeltangel, try opera
<andrei> or update firefox
<aboapri> have you tried kazehakase?
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: okay. let put eth1 down. then, dhclient eth1. try ifconfig again.
<andrei> to 1.5.0.1
<purplefeltangel> andrei: i don't like opera. :/
<purplefeltangel> andrei: and i think i am on 1.5.0.1
<farous> dtry_: you need xdm, gdm or kdm installed
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does anyone honestly like opera?
<andrei> check to make sure, purplefeltangel
<hsikrut> so eth1 down ; dhclient ?
<purplefeltangel> andrei: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051111 Firefox/1.5?
<bimberi> dtry_: what is being done to get that message?
<madewokherd> I still think it's weird that no one else is having these problems
<pab1> Is there any way to allow WMV3 playback on linux?  Preferrable through VLC?
<farous> purplefeltangel: what is wrong with opera. running ver 9.0 here and firefox is just catching up
<aboapri> actually the best web browser is dillo
<andrei> is it possible to run itunes on linux
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo dhclient eth1
<pab1> gtkpod
<purplefeltangel> farous: well i only tried it on windows and it made my computer crash like whoa, and the toolbars were too bulky ^o^
<pab1> andrei^
<farous> PuppiesOnAcid: what is wrong with firefox
<stupendo44> what's the easiest way to extract/convert .sit files?
<andrei> oh
<wastrel> how did you install ff1.5?  using the howto on the wiki?
<andrei> rats
<farous> sorry purplefeltangel that was ment for PuppiesOnAcid
<aboapri> firefox can be a bit heavy for old computers.
<andrei> wastrel, thats really hard
<aboapri> that is my only complaint with it.
<hsikrut> Can't get interface flags for : No such device
<hsikrut> exiting.
<hsikrut> after i typed ifconfig eth1 down
<hsikrut> then dhcilent
<pab1> andrei: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8160
<cedriczg> _jason, Thnaks a lot frien it really worked!!!
<farous> eh am to sleepy care all
<_jason> cedriczg: great
<wastrel> stupendo44:  stuffit expander has a linux version iirc
<PuppiesOnAcid> farous: I dunno...I've met a number of people who suggest Opera as an "alternative browser", but not many people who actually use it or prefer it to Firefox.
<cedriczg> _jason, is it possible not to see the windows mounted on the desktop?
<stupendo44> wastrel: any other way besides stuffit? I'd like to avoid it if possible
<madewokherd> I pretty much always have opera installed
<madewokherd> in case firefox stops working for some reason
<wastrel> stupendo44:  dunno, it's been years since i saw a .sit archive ;] 
<mediated> bimberi: did you mean 'noapic' ?  I tried
<stupendo44> wastrel: RealBasic stuff I'm working with. Mainly mac-based. everyone uses .sit files.
<mediated> 'acpi=off'
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: it happened to me twice ... last time, i just simply rebooted. something just borked.
<andrei> wait can some1 link the wiki for ff1.5.0.1 for me plez
<purplefeltangel> aboapri: do you actually use dillo?
<wastrel> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cedriczg> _jason, Because I don't unnderstand the options on the fstab
<bimberi> mediated: that's another you could try
<_jason> cedriczg: applications menu > system tools > configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible unchecked
<Shadyman> Note to self: Deleting DHCP3 folder was a dumb move.
<purplefeltangel> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<hsikrut> Can't get interface flags for : No such device
<ZAKhan> anyone using a port replicator with IBM laptop?
<purplefeltangel> how do i change what Ubotu says?
<dtry_> _jason, configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers. << any ideas?
<hsikrut> ifconfig eth1 down > then dhclient eth1
<hsikrut> after that i got disconnected
<_jason> dtry_: install libx11-dev I think, something like that
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: /msg ubotu no fr is <whatever you think it should be>
<Madpilot> purplefeltangel, do "!no, <foo> is <whatever>"
<purplefeltangel> thanks
<hsikrut> IcemanV9 ?
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: yeah. down will disconnect you. dhclient should bring it back.
<aboapri> I sometimes use dillo.    It is not good for all modern sites, no, but that is not dillo's fault, I blame the internet for that.
<hsikrut> IcemanV9 ill try again one sec.
<wastrel> what's dillo?
<bimberi> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo: (GTK-based web browser), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 684 kB
<aboapri> it is a no-frills web browser
<wastrel> yet another gecko browser?
<aboapri> it is very minimalist.
<wastrel> i liked galeon before the gtk2.0 suckage :[
<aboapri> not gecko, I do not believe so.
<purplefeltangel> !no, fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en franais
<aurelio> SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO
<madewokherd> this isn't even gtk2, is it?
<Shadyman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<purplefeltangel> !fr
<ubotu> Vas a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<purplefeltangel> hey, it didn't change
<dtry_> how do you start ssh everytime you reboot?
<hsikrut> IcemanV9 nope i got that error again
<tritium> dtry_: it's automatic
<hsikrut> Can't get interface flags for : No such device <==
<wastrel> people were spamming the bot so they locked it down
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: try leaving out the comma after no
<purplefeltangel> thanks
<dtry_> not really
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: ithen reboot is the next thing to do.
<dtry_> not with mine
<tritium> dtry_: no, really
<purplefeltangel> !fr
<ubotu> hmm... fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<IcemanV9> *then
<purplefeltangel> thanks :)
<hsikrut> ok
<wastrel> dtry_:  man update-rc.d
<hsikrut> umm also how do i set off nobiospnp ?
<tritium> dtry_: what problems are you having?
<dtry_> i had to restart evertime i reboot
<tritium> dtry_: that's now how it's configured by default
<aboapri> so has anyone set up folder sharing with ubuntu computers?
<dtry_> let me try that wastrel
<cedriczg> _jason, thank you that worked. But...
<hsikrut> icemanV9?
<cedriczg> _jason, Why the windows directory didn't appear before?
<tritium> dtry_: how did you change it after install?
<cedriczg> _jason, I mean in the desktop as mounted?
<hsikrut> umm also how do i set off nobiospnp ? on start/b00t
<cedriczg> _jason, Because my user was restricted to see it?
<dtry_> nothing, i just installed ssh and i rebooted and i had to restart it again
<tritium> dtry_: what makes you think that?
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: no idea abt nobiospnp
<cedriczg> _jason, before I didn't see it as mounted maybe?
<hsikrut> k
<jsestri2> i had my ivtv setup working correctly, and now that i have restarted, its broken and ivtvctl, only gives me "not an ivtv driver"
<_jason> cedriczg: yeah, because you didn't have 'user' I think
<IcemanV9> hsikrut: try this solution --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2760
<nw> anyone had problems with being able to see your HDD's when going to install ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137577 for more info on what i've been doing..
<coolpup> Hi
<aboapri> bye
<dtry_> nope _jason
<dtry_> that didn't work
<dtry_> :/
<dtry_> im trying to install fluxbox
<ZAKhan> anyone using an IBM laptop with port replicator?
<h3ax> ok maybe its me thats tired but.. "You must give -r /path/to/program/authd (witch in this case is /usr/sbin/pure-authd
<coolpup> I installed 6.04, Flight 4 the other day. Once installed, the desktop is splattered with multiple panels, and other assorted nonsense. Any suggestions?
<_jason> dtry_: checkout the README for all the deps
<dtry_> where i can locate that?
<dtry_> sorry, you know im newb
<c_rippa> does anyone know when dapper is scheduled for release?
<coolpup> April, from what I see
<h3ax> go to term writ man -k "prog you want documentation for"
<c_rippa> :) thx.
<mlins> Would anybody be so kind to check out my post on the forums and see if they know the answer to my question.  I constantly I have to restart Xwindows. : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133719
<mediated> bimberi: I've tried every command from F1 that I thought was appropriate.  Any other ideas?
<_jason> dtry_: should be in the main directory that got extracted
<sandrina_l> expected release dates
<sandrina_l> # 2006-04-13: Ubuntu Linux RC
<sandrina_l> # 2006-04-20: Ubuntu Linux 6.04
<h3ax> any one here used to run Pure ftp
<c_rippa> sweet.  thx.
<Klick_> Anyone able to help me figure out whats wrong with mplayer, it skips when it plays certain video types like here is an example
<Klick_> http://pastebin.com/577936
<scelestus> ok my wifi card now says "no DHCPOFFERS"
<scelestus> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> scelestus: sudo dhclient wlan0?
<HermanDE> Klick_: Try mplayer -o oss .......
<scelestus> let me try
<ckopn> hi all
<HermanDE> Klick_: or gmplayer -oa ass....
<_jason> Klick_: use srate=48000 if you want to keep alsa
<HermanDE> Klick_: Or it's -ao ....  Gawd  I'm getting too old to remember... :)
<Klick_> haha -ao ass
<scelestus> lol
<_jason> Klick_: ass :P you mean oss?
<Klick_> thats what im thining about mplayer at the moment
<HermanDE> I need a good smell checker....  :)
<ckopn> i have ubuntu 5.04, and disc with 5.10 , how to upgade it?
<tritium> HermanDE: try your nose ;)
<ckopn> without reinstal
<_jason> Klick_: just put srate=48000 in ~/.mplayer/config, works fine for me
<mlins> Guys I'm getting desperate, I can't believe no has this problem.  I have an adequete system.  Please look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133719
<Klick_> well using oss worked.. but that srate=48000 idnt unless im doing it wrong, is this right
<Klick_> mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa srate=48000 /data/Videos/Breakdancing\ -\ Kollaboration\ 2003\ -\ David\ Elsewhere\ Bernal.mpeg
<_jason> Klick_: the option would be '-srate 48000'
<Klick_> ahh cool, thanks a ton!
<HermanDE> mlins: What are you trying to do?
<dtry_> gnome or kde, which one is stable for desktop
<dtry_> ?
<scelestus> *ducks*
<pbransford> how do I kick a user off a terminal?
<pbransford> the user in question is under ALT-F1
<dtry_> kill -9 id ?
<Kelsey_> # kill pid
<_jason> Klick_: but just put that stuff in ~/.mplayer/config so you don't type it all the time, the syntax looks like 'srate=48000' and you can put the vo an ao stuff there too
<pbransford> ok how di I find the numbers i need?
<wastrel> change their password first so they don't just relog
<mlins> HermanDE : Xwindows will not load programs after a couple of day of running.  I try to load firefox or anything and it won't load
<pbransford> ... its me, a program died and the term wont respond even after I killed the process
<Kelsey_> # telint 6
<HermanDE> mlins: are you running dapper?
<mlins> HermanDE : If I try to load it manually from the console I get the error seen here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133719
<Kelsey_> ^ best command ever!!!!!!!!!!
<pbransford> I was bad, angband died.
<mlins> HermanDE : no
<Klick_> _jason, ok that works perfect one more small thing maybe is easy for you to help me fix, on some videos i get this when i try to play them
<Klick_> http://pastebin.com/577944
<mlins> HermanDE : Breezy
<pbransford> help?
<jsestri2> my ivtv dosent seem to be setup right...i can't get the video0 device to play in VLC media player
<jsestri2> any help?
<scelestus> Now I get "No DHCPOFFERS recieved   No working leases in persistent database"
<Kelsey_> # telinit 6
<scelestus> I turned off WEP
<pbransford> what exactly will that do Kelsey_?
<HermanDE> mlins: How many X apps are running when this happens?
<Kelsey_> dont type it, unless your computer is froze
<Kelsey_> it will reboot the machine
<_jason> Klick_: you have w32codecs?
<Klick_> _jason, I believe so how do i tell
<pbransford> ok, that particular terminal is locked in the Angband screen, even after I killed the angband process
<pbransford> everything else works fine
<HermanDE> pbransford: It drops the system into run level 6....
<Kelsey_> 6 =reboot runlevel :D
<mlins> HermanDE : not many...one or two....at time I'll have a lot running, but even if I close everything the problem persists until I restart X
<wastrel> pbransford:  did you use the -9 flag to kill angband?
<_jason> Klick_: good question, depends on how you installed them.  does 'ls /usr/lib/win32/' show a lot of files?
<HermanDE> mlins: Sounds like you have an X app that doesn't really close down properly....
<h3ax> mm
<pbransford> wastrel: i killed it with the system monitor
<scelestus> Hobbsee:   Now I get "No DHCPOFFERS recieved   No working leases in persistent database"
<mlins> HermanDE : do you think it's firefox? that is the app I run the most..
<pbransford> wastrel: pkill ### and kill ### NEVER work, seemingly
<Klick_> _jason, yes, i downloaded the CVS all codec respository and coppied them all to there, and also to /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<Hobbsee> scelestus: using any encryption on this wireless connectoin?
<HermanDE> mlins: you might want to do a top or ps when it happens again to see what is running....
<peloverde> whats the best way to add fonts to fonts.conf do i need to do it manually or is there an automagic tool?
<scelestus> just turned off WEP before I tried those commands
<wastrel> pbransford:  kill -9 works :] 
<Psykus> my sound just stopped working, and i'm hearing nothing but a clicking sound in my headphones
<h3ax> why is PureFtpd |PureAdmin| report "PureFTPd not running" .. but i just logged in on it ?
<Psykus> what's the command to restart alsa?
<mlins> HermanDE: I have and nothing major is running...it's strange
<_jason> Klick_: don't know then, try #mplayer if no one else here can help you out
<HermanDE> h3ax: Are you running as xinetd/inetd or daemon?
<pbransford> wastrel: except now the process is gone. can i find out who is logged in where, and how do I boot em off?
<Klick_> should be /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<scelestus> pbransford:  htop
<nw> anyone had problems with being able to see your HDD's when going to install ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137577 for more info on what i've been doing..
<cryptik> hey
<HermanDE> mlins: Hmm..  Could also be a buggy  X server....
<cryptik> another question lol
<pbransford> "sudo: htop: command not found"
<Psykus> ok, restarted alsa, the clicking sound stopped for a second, but then started again, still no sound
<h3ax> excuse me =) still not uptodate on the various sys extension meanings
<cryptik> is there a driver problem with x64 and the ATI x600?
<scelestus> sudo apt-get install htop
<HermanDE> cryptik: Are you running an x600?
<Mangelo> im having trouble running the packaged install program w/ the 5.10 install cd =(
<mustard5> htop is nice :)
<cryptik> yeah
<mustard5> just installed it yesterday
<scelestus> Hobbsee:   just turned off WEP before I tried those commands
<dtry_> is 'sudo apt-get install' the same as 'sudo aptitude install'?
<HermanDE> cryptik: I been reading about ATI dragging their heels on Linux....  Are you running vesa?
<pbransford> installed it... now how the * do I use it?
<mustard5> pbransford, type htop in terminal
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know if pine is available ?
<CaptainMorgan> I didn't find it syn
<Hobbsee> scelestus: did you follow the stuff in !wifi?  particularly the troubleshooting page?  also, what else did you try?
<h3ax> mm isn't there a "dictionary" on shortly explaining those terms.. i am not quite sure whats is what
<CaptainMorgan> *in
<timfrost> !pine
<ubotu> timfrost: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<scelestus> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cryptik> HermanDE: i have no idea lol i cant get ubuntu to load xserver with startx i get an error
<h3ax> i have a feeling but hee
<HermanDE> CaptainMorgan: It is always available.....
<tritium> CaptainMorgan: it's not available, due to licensing issues.
<mustard5> timfrost try !info pine
<cryptik> im on XP now
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: pine is "non-free" and not in Ubuntu
<pbransford> mustard5 - ok its up, but the user is not runnign anything, but i know that it's logged in on "ALT-F1" (whatever thats called)
<tritium> CaptainMorgan: try mutt.
<Psykus> brb, going to restart gnome and see if that does anything
<wastrel> <3 mutt
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<HermanDE> cryptik: Hmm....  Sounds like what I've been reading....
<jsestri2> is there a way to uninstall things properly?
<mustard5> pbransford, I've only been half following the discussion unfortunately
<Mangelo> [!!]  Install the base system.  Base system installation error.  The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1).  Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details.  <Go Back><continue>
<HermanDE> jsestri2: apt-get remove (package name)
<Mangelo> the error i get when i try to install =(
<scelestus> Hobbsee:  ill double check
<salah> Hello
<pbransford> mustard5 - for some reason or another i need to force a user to log off. it's logged in the terminal that shows when you hit "ALT-F1"
<cryptik> HermanDE : do you know of any fixes ir am i screwed in running ubuntu and give up ?
<HermanDE> cryptik: What does your X log show?
<dtry_> _jason, configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers. << any ideas?
<dtry_> ooops
<mustard5> pbransford, you mean ctrl + alt + f1?
<thoreauputic> dtry_: install xlibs-dev
<pbransford> yes, if i'm in X
<HermanDE> cryptik: Is this a laptop?
<mustard5> pbransford, couldnt you just go there and type 'exit'?
<salah> I wanna install mplayer.I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<cryptik> no desktop
<Installer36> dtry did you try sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<pbransford> mustard5 - a program died, and when i killed it it never exited cleanly i guess, point is it's not taking input
<dtry_> not yet
<salah> but I can't setup $ tar -xjf Blue-1.4.tar.bz2
<wastrel> pbransford:  ps aux | grep tty  - kill the pid for tty1
<dtry_> is it included?
<salah> Please helpme
<Installer36> That is how I installed it last night
<pbransford> mustard5 - and ctrl-c, ctrl-z, etc. do nothing :)
<dtry_> nope
<thoreauputic> Installer36: the breezy version of fluxbox has issues
<dtry_> couldn't find
<thoreauputic> Installer36: the dapper one should be OK
<Psykus> ok, that didn't do anything, the clicking still continued while I was at the terminal
<HermanDE> cryptik: Are you trying to use fglrx?
<cryptik> hermanDE: it is a desktop and i have no idea what is says lol i says something failure to start x server blah blah blah  - ill try to load again and wriet down the message
<Installer36> Because it is behind some versions?
<cryptik> i have no idea what fglrx is srry
<HermanDE> cryptik: Check in /var/log/X*
<mustard5> pbransford, htop has some functions in the menu at the bottom btw
<thoreauputic> dtry_: fluxbox is in universe
<HermanDE> cryptik: Did you load the ATI drivers?
<cryptik> ok thank you bbl
<mustard5> pbransford, you could try them or use wastrel's method
<dtry_> it means>
<dtry_> ?
<thoreauputic> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<pbransford> ok, i see two things in "ps aux | grep tty" that are non root, one of which is grep...
<cryptik> hermande: how would i go about doing that ?
<wastrel> pbransford:  it's going to be root
<Installer36> What is this info about
<tritium> thoreauputic: long time no see!
<thoreauputic> !tell dtry_ about repositories
<HermanDE> cryptik: I'll take that as "NO"....
<chris12349> whenever I run synapic or anything that involves the root user the gtk theme is an ugly default.  Is there a way to fix that? I tried logging in as root and changing the theme but it didn't work
<cryptik> haha yeah lol
<pbransford> nothing on TTY1.
<HermanDE> cryptik: ATI has a very specific set of drivers for linux.....
<pbransford> odd...
<thoreauputic> tritium: yeah, I've been doing other stuff :)
<pbransford> wait...!
<tritium> thoreauputic: yeah, me too :)
<pbransford> "root      8343  0.0  0.2   2256  1060 tty1     Ss   Feb28   0:00 /bin/login --"
<pbransford> is that it?
<HermanDE> cryptik: There are actually two flavors...  ATI (Official) and GPL'd....
<wastrel> yes
<pbransford> ok... what do I do with it
<cryptik> ok
<HermanDE> cryptik: for the newer cards, ATI (official) is the recommended.....
<Rob_Dude> Hi all.  I'm having a DNS type issue....the /etc/resolv.conf file keeps getting updated by my DHCP server (which is good) but once that happens my connection crawls until I manually edit it and remove the first two lines (no good DNS servers).  How can I stop that file from being changed?
<Installer36> thoreaputic what is info about
<pbransford> theres no headers, i have no idea what is what
<wastrel> pbransford:  sudo kill -9 8343
<Mangelo> playing around in bash...whats the command to remove an entire directory, no matter if its empty or not
<thoreauputic> Installer36: !info searches for packages
<wastrel> pbransford:  ps aux | head  will give you the column names
<HermanDE> Rob_Dude: check your dhclient.conf or dhclient* file in /etc
<pbransford> no efect
<thoreauputic> Installer36: it tells you what they are and what repo
<Installer36> how does obuntu respond so fast
<cryptik> hermande : how would i load these ? do you know ?
<Rob_Dude> HermanDE:  Thank you
<pbransford> term is still sitting in an old angband screen :/
<delmar> OK. looks like ubuntu finally installed and all good...i guess it didnt detect my nvidia tho..
<thoreauputic> Installer36: ubotu is a bot :)
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<tritium> !tell delmar about nvidia
<delmar> lol thanks tritium
<wastrel> pbransford:  you sure there's no login line at the bottom?
<Psykus> i've suddenly lost sound, and in place of it, a constant clicking noise...tried restarting alsa, and then gnome, no luck there either
<pbransford> yea
<pbransford> and the system carot is in mid-screen
<wastrel> pbransford:  if the terminal settings were changed they might not have reset.  try logging in blind and typing "reset"
<Installer36> So he doesnt typr real fast then...
<HermanDE> cryptik: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<thoreauputic> Installer36: heh :)
<pbransford> nothing happening
<delmar> Hey what happens with ubuntu if I move the hard drive to a different mobo with new/different features.. will it care much or like other debian/linux distro's.... not really too much apart from a few modules such as network etc.?
<tritium> cryptik: you want to use the official ubuntu fglrx packages.
<tritium> !tell cryptik about ati
<wastrel> pbransford:  and you still have that tty1 line in   ps aux | grep tty1
<dtry_> i could not even start X, so why should i follow that?
<dtry_> i mean no GUI and stuff
<dtry_> just the console
<tritium> dtry_: with all the problems you've mentioned, it sounds like you hosed your install
<HermanDE> tritium: I've discovered that the ubuntu module failes on the x600 and x800....
<pbransford> "root      9652  0.0  0.0   1552   420 tty1     Ss+  00:40   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1" now
<thoreauputic> dtry_: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<pbransford> odd situation
<pbransford> tried killing that, no effect
<dtry_> i think thats it thoreauputic
<dtry_> let me take a look
<melaren> Is Dapper Drake Alpha Flight 4 close to the speed we will see in the stable release?  ...or will it get faster?
<wastrel> pbransford:  try logging in blind again - hit enter a few times first to make sure you have a "login" prompt
<sandrina_l> please point me to a good place on this: setting up lamp. ubuntu gives me only apache2 as an option... how should i go about for installing lamp with apache-perl version 1?
<HermanDE> melaren: is it fast?
<thoreauputic> dtry_: that will usually work OK - you can choose the vesa driver to get going if all else fails
<pbransford> nothing
<pbransford> maybe i should just reboot
<wastrel> or you could just ignore it and use tty2 :] 
<melaren> hermanDE: startup is fast.
<pbransford> what runlevel is single-user?
<dtry_> but look, isnt 'nv' nvidia from the list?
<HermanDE> pbransford: 1
<pbransford> ill try that
<Psykus> are there any other sound related services apart from alsa that I can restart? i've suddenly lost sound, and in place of it, a constant clicking noise...tried restarting alsa, and then gnome, no luck there either
<lnc> mplayer produces a horrible static squawk when I try to play a dvd under ubuntu.  It gives the error Couldn't find matching filter/ao format!
<lnc>   How do I fix this?  Ive tried it with and without the audio server running and with the option -ao esd
<thoreauputic> dtry_: yes, nv is nvidia
<dtry_> ic
<dtry_> ill try that
<tritium> HermanDE: which module?
<Psykus> should I just reboot?
<HermanDE> tritium: the fglrx (ATI) drivers...  and the x600/x800
<tritium> HermanDE: have you tracked down the cause?
<melaren> hermanDE: I can't tell with the normal usage because I'm not using the same hardware.  ...but I noticed that it is using the 2.13.91 version of gnome, so are all of the gnome speed improvements implemented?
<mustard5> Psykus, its worth a try :)
<Installer36> Psylus have you tried this out   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=337513
<cafuego> The ATI drivers are supposedly broken (in dapper) atm.
<tritium> HermanDE: are you running dapper?
<dtry_> ok
<HermanDE> tritium: Yep....  HP contributed improvements in Sept for x600.... ATI is just now thinking about x800 for linux.....  Not in time for breezy.....
<dtry_> it asking me how much memory to be used by my vid card
<HermanDE> tritium: Nope....  Not this time....
<dtry_> i have a 64mb geforce
<tritium> HermanDE: ok
<dtry_> so how much you think should i put?
<thoreauputic> dtry_: so say 64MB I guess
<cafuego> HermanDE: Not in time for dapper, you mean?
<dtry_> i think i should leave it blank
<cafuego> dtry_: Like the previous screen said, don't enter anything, just hit return.
<pmanager> hi there!
<HermanDE> cafuego: Breezy...  Nother conversation....
<lnc> Now I know DVDs have eevil encryption, but isnt this a fairly basic thing?  shouldnt it just work?
<thoreauputic> dtry_: you can always re-run the command if it doesn't work
<pmanager> is there any mods here?
<cafuego> lnc: You'll want to install 'libdvdcss'
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<thoreauputic> pmanager: yes, we are hiding :)
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<HermanDE> lnc: Nope....  It's not an official player.....  Try VLC   :)
<thoreauputic> pmanager: what's the trouble?
<melaren>  In Dapper Flight 4, Gnome 2.13.91 is being used, so are all of the gnome speed improvements implemented?
<tritium> melaren: /topic
<HermanDE> melaren: I think everybody is looking for the answer....  But in this case, we have to wait a few more weeks for a true answer....
<chris12349> hey if anyone is interested I fixed the ugly gtk icons and themes by doing this: sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root/.themes
<chris12349> sudo ln -s ~/.icons /root/.icons
<pmanager> thoreauputic: I sent you a pm
<melaren> HermanDE: Oh, ic. Thanks.
<lnc> cafuego, Ive installed libdvdcss
<thoreauputic> pmanager: not received
<lnc> HermanDE, VLC wont open the disc
<thoreauputic> pmanager: are you registered?
<dtry_> aight
<dtry_> let me try to reboot this toy
<pmanager> thoreauputic: ouch! nope... how do i do that?
<HermanDE> lnc: Do you have an alias pointing /dev/hd? to /dev/dvd?
<thoreauputic> pmanager:  /msg nickserv register <password>
<thoreauputic> pmanager: IIRC
<oatis> How to you toggle between Desktops?
<oatis> in Gnome
<thoreauputic> oatis: ctrl-alt- arrow
<lnc> HermanDE, yep, dvd points to scd0
<dtry_> lol
<oatis> Coolness, thanks
<dtry_> didn't work
<dtry_> have to rerun it
<thoreauputic> dtry_: try the vesa driver then
<wastrel> angband is complicated
<dtry_> what is vesa anyway?
<thoreauputic> at least that can get you going
<HermanDE> lnc: in vlc do you have the dvd device pointing to dvd or scd0?
<thoreauputic> dtry_: sort of generic
<Psykus> i'm just going to reboot now, that will probably fix it
<dtry_> ic
<dtry_> its downloading packages
<pmanager> thoreauputic: am i registered already?
<dtry_> it downloads by itself
<dtry_> after the error
<HermanDE> dtry_: video electronic standards association  (I think....  From the VESA-LB days...:-
<dtry_> ic
<pmanager> thoreauputic: what's IIRC?
<pbransford> can I pipe output from one program directly into a .bz2 file?
<thoreauputic> pmanager: doesn't look like it - try  /masg nickserv help
<normal1> anyone know a good proxifer
<HermanDE> pbransford: Welcome to the world of bash....  YES....
<thoreauputic> IIRC + if I remember correctly
<normal1> for linux of course
<bad_iNFO> am i better off running nvidia's drivers or the one's that come with ubuntu?
<pmanager> thoreauputic: ok.. now i got it
<dtry_> i thought it was something related to IRC
<HermanDE> normal1: a what?
<dtry_> like the internet chat relay
<dtry_> or relay chat even
<normal1> something that alows my programs to run through proxies
<wastrel> proxy server?
<pbransford> HermanDE: ok, im gona be running tcpdump all night, and i see how i can have it output to the console instead of to a file. what should I pipe it to to output the stream into a compressed bz2 file?
<pmanager> thoreauputic: I sent you a pm again... see it now?
<bad_iNFO> what's the command for listing the channels again?
<cafuego> bad_iNFO: if you need accelerated 3D, use the nvidia ones.
<thoreauputic> pmanager: yep
<normal1> =\
<HermanDE> pbransford: Best choice is to pipe it into a tar....  bzip uses chunks...  tar is for streaming....
<pbransford> ok, but isn't tar low compression?
<nicholaspaul> got a Q: about wifi - if I can connect to the router + other computers on the network, but cant get past the network, is that usually a 'settings' thing or a prob. with the drivers/wifi adapter?
<pmanager> thoreauputic: cool! ... will talk to you there, thanks!
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, which channels?
<thoreauputic> bad_iNFO:  /list - but don't do it unless you want to see thousands of channels :)
<cafuego> pbransford: tar doesn't compress at all.
<bad_iNFO> lol
<HermanDE> pbransford: Sure that is where you use gzip.....
<normal1> so no one knows ?
<pbransford> basically what i have so far is: "tcpdump -i ath0 -w - |"
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, ah ok..I see now
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  you may not have your gateway set correctly - or the router is blocking you
<bad_iNFO> i want to find a non formal room that would help with more then just ubunto
<cafuego> HermanDE: Why bother with tar at all?
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  settings, in other words
<HermanDE> cafuego: chunking verses streaming.....
<interferon> apt-get doesn't seem to confirm before installing packages - can this be configured?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel: ok i'll try it out. :-) That helps me know what to blame !!
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, #linux ?
<pbransford> HermanDE: if it matters the program output is buffered (data comes out in bursts)
<bad_iNFO> when something says non free linux does that mean u have to pay for it or is the free talking aboutsomething else?
<wastrel> #linuxhelp
<bad_iNFO> thanks
<HermanDE> pbransford: Sure....   Then just pipe it through bzip... or tar...  or compress or .....
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, no..you don't have to pay for it
<nicholaspaul> bad_iNFO: well there is linux software you can buy. Some distros arent free too
<pbransford> ok... can you give me a command line?
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, you talking about from the repositories?
<bad_iNFO> yes
<Madpilot> bad_iNFO, non-free usually means that the sourcecode isn't free to modify/etc - stuff like Adobe's Acrobat Reader
<dtry_> what xorg?
<dtry_> is*
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, I think its to do with whether the source is 'free'
<dtry_> SuSE 10 is not free
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, there is free as in beer and free as in free speech..is a analogy that is often used
<mustard5> bad_iNFO, free as in free beer I meant to say
<nicholaspaul> beer should be liberated....
<mustard5> :)
<HermanDE> pbransford: (not tested)  tcpdump -i ath0 -w - | tar -cf streamout.out
<random0ne> hello.  Is there any way to dynamically set forwarders in bind9 based on resolv.conf (nameservers are assigned via dhcp)?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel: where can i get Gateway settings? isnt it usually 255.255.255.0 ?
<HermanDE> pbransford: or just use the tcpdump -w switch.....
<random0ne> nicholaspaul: that is a netmask
<random0ne> nicholaspaul: gateway is often assigned by dhcp. usually it is IP of the router
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  what random0ne said :] 
<nicholaspaul> wastrel: ahh gotcha, random0ne :D
<scelestus> does my router have to be set to channel 11?
<dtry_> thoreauputic, what was the command again?
<HermanDE> pbransford: do you know what you are looking for?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel: random0ne should the ip address be put in the list of DNS servers too?
<thoreauputic> dtry_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  try putting the router's address there
<pbransford> HErmanDE: would this work: "tcpdump -i ath0 -w - | gzip > dump.gz"
<gregben> Just installed edubuntu 5.10 Video is 1280x1024 @76Hz. but should be 60Hz. because LCD. Also, card is accelerated OpenGL yet display is very sluggish.
<dtry_> k
<nicholaspaul> wastrel:  in the DNS server list?
<pbransford> HermanDE: "echo "TEST" | gzip > test.gz && gzip -d -c test.gz" gave me the impression that it might work... I got "TEST" back as output
<mustard5> gregben, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<HermanDE> pbransford: gzip doesn't have a stdin option.....
<pbransford> Doesn't need it :)
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  if you have dns servers from your ISP it's not necessary - if not, the router may do dns ... mine does
<gregben> mustard5: THX, I'll look now.
<pbransford> try that echo command out
<scelestus> wastrel:  does my router have to be set to channel 11?
<nicholaspaul> aah gotcha. I'll try both, cos i was having trouble with repos wastrel
<robbies> gregben: WE DONT NEED YOU BEING RUDE IN #EDUBUNTU
<kuja> ?
<wastrel> scelestus:  i really don't know anything about wireless config - mine just worked with no messing around (thank goodness)
<nicholaspaul> thx for the help wastrel :)
<tritium> robbies: please take it easy
<HermanDE> pbransford: What are you looking for in your dump?
<kuja> What was up with that?
<scelestus> wastrel:  hmm...it keeps saying nodchpoffers
<dtry_> thoreauputic, after that, how do you restart X?
<mustard5> dtry_, startx
<thoreauputic> dtry_: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  ( or startx)
<tritium> or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<robbies> HELP! SOMEONE CHANGED THE TOPIC TO SOMETHING INAPPROPRIATE FOR CHILDREN ON #EDUBUNTU
<pbransford> HermanDE: nothing right now, i'm going to filter and such later...
<mustard5> robbies, type !ops in that channel
<wastrel> yuck
<morfeo_> hola
<robbies> THERE ARE NONE!
<morfeo_> espaol??
<tritium> robbies: please stop!
<wastrel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<morfeo_> ok
<HermanDE> pbransford: If you use tcpdump -w then you can easily use tcpdump to parse the results without grepping.....
<pbransford> HermanDE, i dont want tcpdump to parse. i need the raw packets :)
<tritium> robbies: never mind...sorrry
<tritium> sorry even
<pbransford> HermanDE, and i can use ethereal to parse later as well
<pbransford> i just got it working i think
<random0ne> hello.  Is there any way to dynamically set forwarders in bind9 based on resolv.conf? (The resolv.conf nameservers are assigned via dhcp.)
<HermanDE> pbransford: And that's where the -w kicks into high gear......
<pbransford> nevermind, gzip chokes on unexpected EOF if I ctrl-C tcpdump
<HermanDE> pbransford: Hey look at that.....  chunking...  :)
<pbransford> i was just trying to compress the dump on-the-fly
<pbransford> i suppose if i send the tcpdump the term signal rather than the whole pipe it _might_ work?
<HermanDE> pbransford: Then use star with bzip.....  star is a faster tar....  Think supertar.
<pbransford> cause ctrl-c will kill gzip too, right?
<HermanDE> pbransford: I'd guess that's correct....
<pbransford> hmm, worth further exploration but i need to sleep. work tomorrow :)
<HermanDE> pbransford: You need a streaming compression system.....
<pbransford> i got the HD space, i guess I'll just deal with it
<HermanDE> pbransford: Could always mpeg it....
<pbransford> lol
<pbransford> mmm lossy packet dump
<blanky> hey guys
<pbransford> well i gota go, going into monitor mode will boot me rather ungracefully
<HermanDE> pbransford: You would be amazed as to how ffmpeg can compress...
<interferon> is it safe to add debian-unstable as a repository in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> interferon, probably not
<HermanDE> interferon: Nothing is safe....  Disconnect your computer now....
<pbransford> thanks for the help though HermanDE
<HermanDE> pbransford: np....
<pbransford> if i get it all figured out i'll try to remember to let you know
<blanky> i instlaled kubuntu-desktop, and when it asked me if i wanted to use kdm or gdm, i said gdm, but now I'd like to use kdm, is there a way to change?
<random0ne> hello.  Is there any way to dynamically set forwarders in bind9 based on resolv.conf? (The resolv.conf nameservers are assigned via dhcp.)
<pbransford> ... i know! convert the signal to PCM data, flac it, and when ready to read it pass it from PCM back to data
<pbransford> hehe
<HermanDE> pbransford: Actually, flac might be a good solution....  Just don't listen to it...
<pbransford> lol
<pbransford> Audio compression turned data compression. that would raise a few eyebrows
<pbransford> hmmm if i input it as raw data i won't even need conversion
<pbransford> flacenc will take "raw" audio, won't it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %robbies!*@*]  by tritium
<HermanDE> pbransford: Good compression algos are good algos...  Who cares if it's audio, video, porn...  Numbers are still numbers....
<pbransford> arg! stop thinking! must sleep!
<pbransford> Hehe see you around sometime
* robbies was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<HermanDE> pbransford: I haven't tried...  I did try the mpeg stuff.....  Made some good artwork out of a tape dump....
<whyMan> hello all
<HermanDE> whyMan: All told me to say "hello"
<whyMan> pls hekp me.. i want to connect my linux to novell server, pls guide me
<random0ne> hello.  Is there any way to dynamically set forwarders in bind9 based on resolv.conf? (The resolv.conf nameservers are assigned via dhcp.)
<HermanDE> whyMan: Which version of novell?
<whyMan> vovell 3.12
<Frogzoo> is there a repo with a more recent gimp than 2.2.8 ?
<whyMan> novel 3.12
<HermanDE> random0ne: Just a thought....  Try and use dnsmasq
<seth|away> Frogzoo, Dapper has .10-1ubuntu2
<whyMan> Hermande : Novell Netware 3.12
<dtry_> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<dtry_>       after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<HermanDE> whyMan: Ok, why do you want to connect to that?  It really is over 10 years old.....
<dtry_> any ideas?
<dtry_> sorry for the paste
<random0ne> HermanDE: heh.  yeah, i was using it...but it doesn't support the features that i wanted.
<HermanDE> random0ne: then make a script in your dhclient to update/restart your bind....  There are probably better ways...  But this will kill the cat real good....
<GullyFoyle>     /window grow 6
<whyMan> HermanDE : u right, we still use that version for old apllication (DBASE), the server is as file server too
<random0ne> HermanDE: i thought about a post-up script in /etc/network/interfaces, but i was hoping there was a prefab way
<delmar> Hrm. I would have thought that after installing the Nvidia drivers and such, that I would be able to change the resolution.  The Display subsections are in the xorg.conf ok... but still I can only use 640x480 :(
<HermanDE> whyMan: eewww....  Uh....  The last time I connected to an IPX server was years ago....  you need to load the IPX module and the novell utils.....
<HermanDE> random0ne: the post up will only work when you connect...  Not when the dhcp refreshes.....
<Frogzoo> seth|away: thx - I'll give it a go
<madewokherd> I have a video card with tv in
<random0ne> HermanDE: excellent to know.  thank you.
<madewokherd> what sort of program should I be looking for to watch tv?
<HermanDE> madewokherd: mplayer.....
<HermanDE> madewokherd: xawtv
<HermanDE> whyMan: Just a thought....  Do you have ftp access?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %robbies!*@*]  by tritium
<blanky> yafray with blender is good at crashing lol
<sesq> Hello, I  have got problem while installing EsounD, after 'make' i have error:
<dtry_> how do update from ubuntu site to see if you have updates available for downloads?
<sesq> esd.h:292: error: syntax error before 'AFfilehandle'
<hanasaki> i am having trouble gettting firefox to work through esd..
<robbie_> hi, does the ubuntu default apache setup have virtualhosts installed?
* madewokherd tries xawtv and fails
<robbie_> if so wheres the default virtualhost defined
<delmar> I can understand why ubunto might be unhappy running in more than 640x480 before I setup and install the nvidia drivers, but does anyone know what the story is with changing the resolution once thats all done? the Screen REs prefs still only allows 640x480 :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sdfzx> how can i put a http proxy here in my ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> ok, how stable is dapper these days - I might have to make the jump from breezy...
<Frogzoo> sdfzx: maybe just install apache & enable proxy module?
<manils> what it dew
<tritium> sdfzx: you want to set a proxy for y our clients?
<random0ne> HermanDE: heh.  looks like resolvconf package has a script to update bind
<HermanDE> random0ne: Like I said....  Will kill the cat....
<daidungsi> hello
<HermanDE> hello....
<daidungsi> how to install file .gz
<daidungsi> how to install a program ?
<suryam>   
<Frogzoo> daidungsi: probly just gunzip & read the README
<hanasaki> where can i find a codec to play .asx?
<suryam> hanasaki: mplayerhq.hu
<delmar> hanasaki, porn :)
<whyMan> hermanDE : ftp access ?? why ??
<daidungsi> how to install a program ?
<delmar> daidungsi, the package manager?
<hanasaki> is that what it is? dam.. someone asked me to get it isntalled.
<delmar> daidungsi, what program?
<hanasaki> thought mplayer was nerim.net?
<suryam> hanasaki: no
<daidungsi> a file have extension .gz
<mikebot> does anyone know why my school email account is in it's own folder in thunderbird, but my other email accounts are not?
<daidungsi> can you tell more detail ?
<delmar> daidungsi, what program
<suryam> hanasaki: most/all windoze codecs mplayer can handle, just get codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<hanasaki> hmm what is at nerim?
<suryam> hanasaki: never heard of nerim
<hanasaki> ok.. what is the deb line in sources
* suryam saaaa... donno
<HermanDE> whyMan: It's easier to connect to ftp than novell file shares....
<delmar> yay. ubuntu been running 1hr and desktop/Xorg crashing nicely.
<eng> hi, is there a simple way to test if xgl is running?
<suryam> eng: glxgears?
<Frogzoo> delmar: which vid card?
<eng> oh that works
<delmar> Frogzoo, 6600
<eng> does compiz require xgl?
<hanasaki> hmm so what is the line in sources for the repository at mplayerhq
<whyMan> HermanDE : the problem is, the document (doc & xls) is in novell right now, but i need to connect,
<sdfzx> tritium,  i want to hide my IP using http proxy
<overrider> say i have connected to a smb share and am able to view the files there. now in thunderbird i want to attach a file which is on that share. how can i select it as an attachment?
<sdfzx> how can i make it?
<robbie_> interesting...sites-enabled has symlinks to sites-available.. never seen that setup before
<Frogzoo> !tell delmar about nvidia
<HermanDE> whyMan: bad stuff.....
<delmar> OK this is driving me insane. Why can't I change the freakin resolution from 640x480 !
<mikebot> does anyone know what program this is: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=26980&file1=26980-1.jpg&file2=26980-2.png&file3=26980-3.png&name=Water+Vapor
<Frogzoo> !tell delmar about xorg
<wastrel> mikebot:  looks like rhythmbox (?)
<delmar> Frogzoo, thank you very much but I did all the nvidia stuff and it is loading accordingly.
<Frogzoo> hmm...
<mikebot> wastrel: why does everyone hate rythymbox then? it looks very good
<sdfzx> i luv xmms
<wastrel> mikebot:  i dunno :] 
<delmar> Frogzoo, and I fail to see how doing a reconfig on Xorg will help.. the Display subsections look find in xorg.conf
<delmar> Frogzoo, but im gonna try a reconf anyway... just a sec
<mikebot> i cna;'t find a good theme
<HermanDE> whyMan: Check out the ncpfs module in the kernel....
<wastrel> delmar:  your modes for your monitor may not be correct...
<Frogzoo> !tell delmar about refresh
<deepwoodz> i have a problem guys that i need some help on
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<deepwoodz> lol id o
<deepwoodz> okay my gnome terminal got uninstalled
<sdfzx> :(
<sdfzx> pls help
<deepwoodz> so i cant i cant reinstall it
<delmar> wastrel, it detected it all fine but could be... but if that were the case.. the modes that are in the Xorg.conf would work.. it would just trash the screen... they are not even working yet are in xorg.conf... ie ctrl-alt- +/- not working.. and the system prefs thing wont allow it either
<deepwoodz> cuz i dont have a terminal
<sdfzx> i want to use proxy so that i can surf anonymously
<clever`rev> ctrl+alt+f1 to get out of the x server
<sdfzx> pls help
<clever`rev> alt+f7 to get bacl
<XpCrash> how do i get wine to emulate windows 2k
<clever`rev> when out of the x server you can run cmds in console mode
<Frogzoo> sdfzx: you need to find an open anonymous proxy & point your browser at it - this isn't really an ubuntu problem...
<Frogzoo> XpCrash: winecfg
<XpCrash> in shell
<delmar> Frogzoo, ok here we go... i can never remember this part... select desired X server... "nv" or "nvidia".
<wastrel> deepwoodz:  in gnome alt-f2 will get a "run" dialog box.  type xterm there
<deepwoodz> iok
<deepwoodz> thanx
<wastrel> er, ctrl-f2
<sdfzx> i mean how can i put a proxy
<XpCrash> thinks its a bad idea to emu xp or no
<sdfzx> im new in ubuntu
<deepwoodz> damn it ur a lifesaver
<delmar> Frogzoo, im thinking nvidia huh?
<deepwoodz> tahnx man
<wastrel> no it was alt-f2 heh
<wastrel> yw
<Frogzoo> delmar: dunno, sorry - check the wiki best
<deepwoodz> damn i should of just came in here earlier i been foolin with this shit all day
<deepwoodz> but i was tryin to learn on my own
<sdfzx> is there a firewall in ubuntu?
<whyMan> HermanDE : WhyMan : Check out the ncpfs module in the kernel.. <------i'am the newbie, how to check ???
<deepwoodz> okay next question while im here
<rikai> sdfzx, install firestarter
<wastrel> deepwoodz:  xterm is installed with the X server, so should always be available.
<deepwoodz> i  can emulator my xbox360 controller driver right since there is none for linux (that i know of)
<deepwoodz> o
<deepwoodz> i didtn know that
<XpCrash> my hardware sucks so should i set the direct 3d to emulate if i want half life to run good
<deepwoodz> just started messin with linux
<sdfzx> okies
<mikebot> does anyone know why ubuntu is lagger than ym windows is?
<sdfzx> thanks rikai
<XpCrash> or just leave it at 3d
<XpCrash> or hardware rather
<iceman> i need help. my sound does not work in et ?
<iceman> et --- Enemy terratory ?
<HermanDE> whyMan: you might need to do a bit of reading......
<iceman> !et
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iceman
<iceman> !enemy terratory
<ubotu> iceman: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iceman> why does my sound work normaly, but not in Enemy territory
<XpCrash> can i get yahoo to work with wine , i like gaim but all the yahoo options arent there and sending files doesnt work
<concept10> iceman, there is a thread about it in the forums
<iceman> concept10 got a link
<concept10> iceman, ubuntuforums.com ... search for enemy territory
<celenk> is it possible that the mysterious mplayer process that I can't kill is the cause for my no sound in any other program?
<Madpilot> iceman, before you start ET, open a terminal and type "killall esd", then start ET - that usually works for me
<ichigo-san> i need help setting up a fserve. when xchat tries to load the plugin i get msg that says "Error loading '/home/onizuka/.xchat2/obsidian+.pl':
<ichigo-san> Can't locate Devel/Cycle.pm "
<wastrel> celenk:  it is possible
<iceman> ty that did the trick ..
<celenk> wastrel, do you have any idea how I can kill it?  I've tried kill 8184  killall mplayer  killall -i mplayer (then Y) both in root, and sudo'ing the commands
<patrix> try kill -9
<wastrel> yeah what patrix said.  kill -9 <pid>
<wastrel> it is the "no really, kill it" option
<celenk> patrix, wastrel, wow that worked, good option to know, why isn't that listed in the man?
<overrider> when you are accessing a samba share , it seems not possible to attach a file from there to an email you are creating with thunderbird, cause when you click add attachment, there is nowhere to select the share from the add attachment dialog. any ideas how to do?
<patrix> it isnt'!?!?!?
<topyli> sure it is
<celenk> hmm, maybe I missed it then
<topyli> it's one of the signals
<wastrel> it's short for -KILL
<whoope> whats the command i can do to check hard drive size and how much is left i'm new to linux :/
<trpr42> whoope: you can type df -h at the prompt
<mikebot> not that i have linux, what are some cool things i can do?
<whoope> trpr42 thanks that worked
<mikebot> *now
<XpCrash> how can i get wine to make it so internet explorer is version 6
<mikebot> anyone?
<wastrel> mikebot:  you can run all the programs in synaptic
<Madpilot> mikebot, you can not get viruses :)
<mikebot> wastrel: but that requires browsing 17,000 files
<h3ax> ..
<mikebot> madheh, how do i do that?
<GeorgeAScott> i've got a 40g hd that is formatted ntfs.  i've read about the projects... but is there a way to reformat it and delete everything on it?
<Madpilot> GeorgeAScott, of course, if you don't want any of the stuff on it
<wastrel> mikebot:  well what do you want to do with your computer?
<mikebot> oh i have a question like that too: i have files i need to access on an ntfs partition, and i copied them onto this partition, but theya re still read-only
<mikebot> wastrel: i don't know, i don't relaly play games
<mikebot> wastrel: i do want a note thingy like yahoo widgets has
<topyli> GeorgeAScott: i'd delete the whole partition with fdisk, create and format a new one
<GeorgeAScott> im in the process of backing it all up now.... what do i do to reformat it then?
<wastrel> mikebot:  another thing to do is search freshmeat for interesting programs and then check if they're in synaptic
<mikebot> wastrel: but the one that comes with this is very ugly
<Madpilot> mikebot, install TomBoy, it's a cool little notetaking app
<mikebot> wastrel: what is freshmeat?
<mikebot> Madpilot: okay, thanks
<thoreauputic> mikebot: or just use the search function in syanaptic...
<thoreauputic> *synaptic
<wastrel> mikebot:  freshmeat.net  - place where new apps are announced
<thoreauputic> mike4263: or indeed  apt-cache search keyword
<mikebot> wastrel: ah okay
<wastrel> i'm trying to figure out pymol myself
<mikebot> Madpilot: oh, when i said notes, i meant like
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to force the trash to empty ?
<mikebot> Madpilot: postit notes, like reminders, a to-do list type thing
<Madpilot> mikebot, you can use tomboy for that - I use it for all sorts of things
<mikebot> Madpilot: ah, okay
<delmar> So I just installed samba on here...I dont see any ubuntu front end to configuring the samba settings.. is there? or do we just edit smb.conf or use "swat" etc..?
<mikebot> also, do you guys know why ubuntu seems really laggy compared to my windows?
<topyli> mikebot: there's also a panel apple for old-style sticky notes for your desktop
<topyli> applet even
<Madpilot> mikebot, after you install tomboy, it's got a panel applet you can add, to get to it faster
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> do you guys know how to make the applications and places and system folders on my panel smaller, or eliminate one?
<wastrel> mikebot:  firefox on breezy is slow - if you upgrade to 1.5 it is much faster.   dunno about other performance issues
<Madpilot> mike4263, the menu titles, you mean?
<mikebot> upgrade what to 1.5?
<h3ax> anyone good with FTP, internet, Vmware ?
<thoreauputic> mike4263: you can make the panel smaller by right click - properties
<wastrel> mikebot:  upgrade firefox to 1.5
<kosachev> Hi , i install wmaker on my Ubuntu and can't create new  user window .. anybody know solve ?
<thoreauputic> mike4263: most applets can be removed and added - same deal, right click
<mikebot> do i upgrade it via synaptic
<jieying> how to upgrade firefox
<thoreauputic> bah those were for mikebot
<thoreauputic> sorry
<wastrel> mikebot:  unfortunately not
<wastrel> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kosachev> !ff1.5
<jieying> thanks
<wastrel> kosachev:  did you install wmaker with apt?
<h3ax> .. well i have a series of problems .. 1. PureAdmin claims to be "PureFTPd not running" 2. Outside connection to the DHCP address VMware has generated is refused by what i dont know
<shukhrat> hi all i would like re-install my MySQL(actually MySQL not installed ask depends) i tryed install MySQL but still no result
<kosachev> wastrel, yes , i'm install it from sudo apt-get install wmaker
<mikebot> wastrel: thanks for the guide, i'm following it now, brb
<wastrel> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Madpilot> !tell shukhrat about lamp
<shukhrat> Madpilot it not work i tryed
<wastrel> kosachev:  and the new user error - when does that appear?
<Madpilot> shukhrat, which part didn't work?
<shukhrat> when i type sudo apt-get install mysql server 4.1 it say like this ...
<kosachev> wastrel, i think you don't understand me - i can't create new workspace in wmaker
<jieying> #ubuntu-zh irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-zh
<shukhrat> shukhrat@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<shukhrat> Reading package lists... Done
<shukhrat> Building dependency tree... Done
<shukhrat> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<shukhrat> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<shukhrat> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<shukhrat> or been moved out of Incoming.
<shukhrat> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<shukhrat> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<shukhrat> that package should be filed.
<shukhrat> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<shukhrat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<shukhrat>   mysql-server-4.1: Depends: mysql-common-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<shukhrat>                     Depends: mysql-client-4.1 (>= 4.1.12-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<shukhrat>                     Depends: libdbi-perl but it is not installable
<wastrel> kosachev:  oic.
<shukhrat> E: Broken packages
* shukhrat was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kevin> hey
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, gah, should have de-voiced, not kicked...
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: too late :)
<wastrel> kosachev:  i haven't used windowmaker for a long time.   the new workspace menu option does nothing?
<Kevin> i gota question for you guys
<purplefeltangel> kevin: ask away
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, still getting used to XChat...
<Kevin> i just installed ubuntu on a dying, 4 yearold laptop
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I guess he'll return...
<Kevin> and when i use the touchpad, the motion is jerky
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I have a couple of aliases set up
<shukhrat> Madpilot Thanks !
<Kevin> it jerks every 4seconds or so
<kosachev> wastrel, monitor blinking , but no new workspace appears.
<Kevin> any ideas on how to fix it?
<Kevin> a usb mouse works fine...
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: don't paste any more please
<Madpilot> shukhrat, next time, don't paste to channel, use a pastebin
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<shukhrat> Madpilot maybe i should re-install Ubuntu ?
<wastrel> kosachev:  you mean no new workspace appears in the workspaces menu?
<Madpilot> shukhrat, pastebin your error so we can see it
<shukhrat> pastebin what is this ?
<kosachev> wastrel, yes , and no access from alt+digit
<timfrost> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<thoreauputic> shukhrat seems to be having a few IRC problems here ;-)
<kosachev> wastrel, may i debug this error - how to enable debug mode with wmaker ?
<shukhrat> :O
<wastrel> kosachev:  i don't know.
<dtry_> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<dtry_>       after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: you paste your errors on the URL uboto gave, then tell us what it is
<dtry_> any ideas?
<jb1> anybody successfully using a USB scanner in dapper?
<Madpilot> shukhrat, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<concept10> jb1, my hp all in one works
<Madpilot> shukhrat, then paste ONLY THE URL back here
<h3ax> no one able to help out with any of this
<h3ax> ?
<jb1> Madpilot: I have an Epson 2450 that gives me a preview but refuses to scan.
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: unless of course you enjoy being kicked or gagged ;-)
<IroeL> hi room.. can you help me..?
<shukhrat> thoreauputic thanks !
<Madpilot> jb1, I don't know anything about scanners, sorry
<concept10> getting kicked the first time is fun
<thoreauputic> IroeL: hard to say if you don't ask :)
<IroeL> i've install php use synaptic package manager, and it works
<IroeL> but, the php doesn't support mysql
<patrix> install php-mysql or something like that
<IroeL> so, what can i do? i want the php support with mysql
<jb1> Madpilot: OK. I've googled and tried every trick on the net but I think this has to be resolved at the code level upstream
<Madpilot> !scanners
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<delmar> Sorry, I asked this before but didn't notice a response... I can't see anything within ubuntu/xorg gui for configuring samba options/paramaters.. is there anything? or do we just edit smb.conf manually or use Swat.. to configure it?
<Madpilot> jb1, see those pags ^^^
<patrix> IroeL: install php-mysql or some similar package (not sure of the name in ubuntu)
<jb1> Madpilot: thanks :)
<timfrost> !tell IroeL -about lamp
<thoreauputic> IroeL: install php4-mysql  (or php5-mysql if that's what you have )
<shukhrat> who can help me ! please ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9580
<shukhrat> MySQL don't want install
<robbie_> I got E: package mysql has no installation candidate
<IroeL> patrix, but i'm in cybercafe now, so i just ssh to my server
<thoreauputic> robbie_: see above
<thoreauputic> robbie_: php4-mysql or php5-mysql
<concept10> jb1, I think they have changed the printer drivers in dapper, I cant even get into xsane now. :(
<robbie_> install php-mysql?
<thoreauputic> ah or php4 etc of course
<robbie_> ok
<thoreauputic> robbie_: sorry got you mixed with IroeL
<shukhrat> thoreauputic like this ?
<h3ax> !tell h3ax -about lamp
<wastrel> sigh, my vnc is b0rken
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: like what?
<shukhrat> who can help me ! please ! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9580
<shukhrat> MySQL don't want install
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: be patient, someone will look
<TylerWalts> flog the dolphin
<odat> anyone ever use dvdripper?
<sdfzx> what is swap area?
<concept10> too many drivers are being changed in the transistion from breezy to dapper... I hope its not a disaster
<sdfzx> i partitioned my drive 1gb for swap area
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: have you enabled the universe repo?
<sdfzx> did i do the right thing? hehe
<timfrost> !swap
<ubotu> I heard swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<thoreauputic> !tell shukhrat about repositories
<sdfzx> aw
<wastrel> i can't connect to my vnc server, get   ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: read ubotu's /msg
<sdfzx> so what is the ideal size for swap area?
<wastrel> i've restarted the server, same problem --- any love?
<thoreauputic> sdfzx: how much RAM do you have?
<Vufer> hi all... i have just installl ubuntu, and... HOW CAN I LISTEN MY MP3???? :)
<mylo> sdfzx, twice your RAM
<shukhrat> thoreauputic i' am new in linux what is repositories
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> shukhrat, that's where apt-get installs software from
<sdfzx> 256 sdram
<sdfzx> aw
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: read that URL
<sdfzx> :(
<mylo> sdfzx, half if you have > 8GB AFAIK
<Vufer> but in oder distributives mp3 included...
<thoreauputic> sdfzx: 500MB or so is plenty for swap
<shukhrat> :)  !
<thoreauputic> Vufer: read the URl and you will have mp3 playback
<sdfzx> i used 1gb for swap area
<sdfzx> hehe
<dobblego> can you have one screen resolution setting per user?
<thoreauputic> sdfzx: that's OK
<sdfzx> then 2gb for the base sytem
<sdfzx> i mean for ext3
<sdfzx> is that ok?
<thoreauputic> sdfzx: not really enough - a standard install takes about 1.8 GB
<sdfzx> aw
<Madpilot> sdfzx, you probably want a root partition of at least 5Gb
<sdfzx> for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> sdfzx: I would give Ubuntu at least 5GB if you can - preferably more
<sdfzx> aw
<sdfzx> so i have to repartitioined again
<overrider> when mounting a samba share using smbmount, how can i make it so a normal user can mount his samba share, not only root?
<sdfzx> aw
<sdfzx> is there anyway to repartition without formatting again?
<sdfzx> so that my files wont be deleted
<thoreauputic> sdfzx: and you don't really need 1GB swap - but it won't hurt to leave it at that
<shukhrat> thoreauputic: thanks for your help; could you give me an example. I am very new to Linux, thanks!
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: an example of a repository?
<Vufer> sorry, but sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad don't working :(
<shukhrat> yes
<Madpilot> shukhrat,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Garlaxel> Quick Question whats the name of the base develop packer to install a sane build enviroment?
<thoreauputic> Vufer: you need to enable repositories
<Madpilot> Vufer, have you enabled the Universe repo?
<Vufer> how i can do it?
<Madpilot> Garlaxel, build-essential?
* jetsirus waves hello.
<thoreauputic> shukhrat: just read the URl and you'll get an understanding
<Madpilot> !tell Vufer about repos
<Garlaxel> thanks mad.
<Madpilot> np
<thoreauputic> shukhrat:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jetsirus> Anyone on here have a spare moment for some tech help? :)
<sdfzx> waa
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: that's what the channel is for - just ask
<XpCrash> sudo apt-get install kde , will that work for kde desktop
<sdfzx> i just installed ubuntu for learning purpose
<thoreauputic> XpCrash:  install kubuntu-desktop
<sdfzx> but now im starting to luv it
<XpCrash> sudo
<jetsirus> The problem:  Can run Synaptic Package Manager, Updater, Users and Groups and several other things.
<sdfzx> huhu thats why i partitioned my disk  3gb only for ubuntu
<sdfzx> ehehe
<thoreauputic> XpCrash:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sdfzx> i have a question again abut the sudo
<jetsirus> They ask for a password once, and then do nothing after that.
<sdfzx> do i have to logon as SU to install or just sudo alone
<Madpilot> jetsirus, using your own user pw?
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: you give your user password?
<jetsirus> Yes,
<Madpilot> sdfzx, see the RootSudo URL ^^^
<XpCrash> does kopete come with it
<jetsirus> Its my user login password.
<thoreauputic> XpCrash: kopete is in kubuntu, yes
<wastrel> prolly that groups bug
<sdfzx> hehehe
<XpCrash> is it the latest version
<sdfzx> thnks
<thoreauputic> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: (instant messenger for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4214 kB, Installed size: 14332 kB
<jetsirus> All the problems SEEM to have started after adding another user.
<thoreauputic> XpCrash: that's the version ^^^
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: check that the user is in the admin group
<slvmchn> easy question: where to find/get libmp3lame.so?
<jetsirus> How?  I can't use the GUI for users and don't know the terminal commands
<XpCrash> ok , i dont mean to sound like a n00b
<sdfzx> is there any filipino here?
<thoreauputic> slvmchn: install liblame0
<wastrel> jetsirus:  your login no longer has sudo access?  and it used to?
<mikebot> fuck..i did somethign wrong
<bliss1> hello all can some kind person tell me if my ssh server is working on port 44 at 4096.net please
<bliss1> port22
<jetsirus> Well, it has sudo acces..  But whenever I try to run something requireing it ask for password once and then nothing happens.
<slvmchn> mp3 support?
<Vufer> hmm.... i cant't do anything with synaptic after i try to take him "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047"
<dobblego> on port 22 it is
<thoreauputic> bliss1: yup it connects
<dobblego> nothing on port 44
<Vufer> Can anyone get stepbystep instruction? for noob :)
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Garlaxel> ssh 4096.net seems to work
<wastrel> jetsirus:  i've heard there's a bug with one of the GUI user management tools that messes up group membership... and apparently if you're not in the adm or admin group this behavior occurs
<thoreauputic> slvmchn: ^^^
<Madpilot> Vufer, open that URL in a browser
<jetsirus> That may be the case..  Any idea how to fix it?
<jetsirus> Cause all this started after I added another user.
<slvmchn> thoreauputic: repo that has it?
<slvmchn> it's not showing up in synaptic
<bliss1> ok many thanks just one question how to stop computer hibernating or powering down when not at home
<lordpau> mp3 runs as soon as you get the mmplayer installed..
<thoreauputic> !info limp3lame0
<thoreauputic> bah
<Madpilot> slvmchn, please readhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> !info libmp3lame0
<slvmchn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<slvmchn> !info libmp3lame0
<hink> I have a question.  I recently booted up a box that I haven't run in a while and I can't figure out what my log-in id is.  Is there anyway to find out what it is?
<wastrel> jetsirus:  boot into rescue mode and edit groups.
<thoreauputic> ah wrong name
<ufo> does some one know who owns the ubotu?
<thoreauputic> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 147 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<thoreauputic> multiverse
<wastrel> jetsirus:  use vigr or adduser/addgroup...
<IroeL> hi patrix..
<bliss1> thereauptic/dobblego thanks
<IroeL> i try to do this.. Remove the ";" for the line ";extension=mysql.so", and restart Apache as is stated below.
<Vufer> Synaptic stilll trying do something... i cant click on any buttons.... :(
<IroeL> after i restart the apache2, no change..
<Vufer> how i can safe kill his task?
<jetsirus> Heh..  Complete noob here..  How do I boot into rescue mode...
<bliss1> get a good intro to postfix?
<hink> how do I get into rescue mode
<eng> hi, any compiz experts around?
<thoreauputic> hink: hit tab on boot, choose recovery/rescue
<wastrel> jetsirus:  there should be an option in the boot menu
<thoreauputic> hink: or type sudo init 1
<hink> thank you
<timfrost> !rescue
<ubotu> from memory, rescue is Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<malv> is eog just really crashy?
<thoreauputic> hink: ubotu's way is another way - you can do it with the live CD too
<thoreauputic> malv: no
<thoreauputic> :)
<malv> must be the amd 64 version
<malv> crashes all the time
<Madpilot> malv, try gThumb instead
<thoreauputic> malv: try gqview ( or gthumb)
<malv> evolution tends to do it on exit too
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: great minds ... ;-)
<wastrel> i can't connect to my vnc server, get   ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)    I've restarted the server, same error...  any ideas?
<jetsirus> Ok.  Thanks..  I will give this stuff a try and be back soon.
<ichigo-san> know where i can find perl plugin for xchat?
<slvmchn> how to add multiverse to repos?
<timfrost> wastrel, what happens if you try 'telnet <vnc server> 5900'?
<slvmchn> for synaptic?
<thoreauputic> ichigo-san: probably the xchat home page
<mikebot> how can i open *.exe's?
<wastrel> timfrost:  i get a connection and this text:   RFB 003.007
<thoreauputic> mikebot: .exe is windows -  what are you wanting to do?
<ichigo-san> thoreauputic: ive looked there but ill keep lookin thx
<kosachev>  wmaker  
<mikebot> thoi download, from freshmeat.net, a linux program, in exe format
<Madpilot> slvmchn, same way you added Universe
<mikebot> thoreauputic*
<thoreauputic> mike4263: don't try to install random stuff like that - what program?
<mikebot> httrack
<mikebot> haha
<mikebot> i'm going to get viruses
<thoreauputic> !info httrack
<ubotu> httrack: (Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 3.33.16-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<mikebot> yeah, that
<thoreauputic> mike4263: httrack is in universe
<wastrel> mikebot:  check to if the program you're interested in is in synaptic before trying to install it from the web
<thoreauputic> mikebot: sorry tab complete error
<Madpilot> mikebot, if the bot knows about it, it's in Ubuntu's repos
<wastrel> mikebot:  downloading and installing from the web is a last resort :] 
<thoreauputic> indeed
<Besi> zdr
<timfrost> wastrel, that indicates that the VNC server is up and accepting connections. Sounds like a config error.
<Gopi> Any good TV viewing software other than xawtv and mythtv ??
<mikebot> wastrel: thoreauputic oh okay
<mikebot> i was just browsing freshmeat and saw it
<Gopi> Actually Iam not able to record anything in xawtv....
<di> is there a "spread ubuntu" community anywhere?
<Gopi> but I am able to play TV in it !
<mikebot> i downloaded some weather one from synaptic, but can't find it anywhere
<George> blist
<George> argh
* George slaps himself in anguish
<thoreauputic> mikebot: when you see something interesting, always check to see if it's in synaptic :)
<mikebot> thoreauputic: heh okay
<thoreauputic> :)
<Madpilot> mikebot, to get weather info: right-click on one of the desktop bars, click Add To Panel, find the Weather one
<Gopi> And anyone know if mythtv works for 64 bit Athlon using Ubuntu for AMD64 ??
<thoreauputic> mikebot: First thing, always - make it a habit :)
<di> is there a "spread ubuntu" community anywhere?
<mikebot> Madpilot: ahhhhhh thanks
<mikebot> thoreauputic: okay
<wastrel> timfrost:  i was afraid of that :]    i followed some mumbo-jumbo to tie vncserver with gdm & now it's not working (worked for a while anyway...)
<Ashly> Shockwave still doesnt have a amd64 release I bet..
<Besi> hi
<Madpilot> mikebot, then right-click on the Weather app to get it aimed at the right city/airport/whatever
<Madpilot> Ashly, Shockwave has no Linux releases at all
<Ashly> I thought there was.. or was that whats it called..
<mikebot> Madpilot: cool, got it, thanks
<Ashly> *scratches her head*
<Ribs> Ashly: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Ribs> check that out
<Madpilot> Ashly, Flash for 32bit Linux exists - Shockwave doesn't
<Ribs> they intend to support shockwave eventually...
<Ashly> Im getting ubuntu right now, I havent ran linux in 2 years
<mikebot> where would httrack have gone?
<Ashly> Thats right Flash, they need a 64bit :P
<thoreauputic> mikebot: try typing httrack in a terminal, or do  dpkg -L httrack | grep bin
<mikebot> thoreauputic: okay
<wastrel> g'night
<delmar> Whats the ubuntu way of managing samba configeration please anyone?
<mikebot> typing httrack worked, but i want to like open the actual porgam
<thoreauputic> mikebot: you might check out webhttrack as well ( I 've never used either but that looks like a web frontend)
<Madpilot> Ashly, you can run the 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit hardware, if you really need Flash & such
<mikebot> thoreauputic: whta's the difference?
<steve_> how do i disable pcmcia from attempting to start everytime I turn my desktop on?
<thoreauputic> mikebot: I haven't used them - type"apt-cache show webhttrack" to read about it
<thoreauputic> or read the description in synaptic
<mikebot> dpkg -L httrack | grep bin
<mikebot> /usr/bin
<mikebot> /usr/bin/httrack
<Ashly> There a graphical front end for apt in Ubuntu? :)
<Ashly> btw, you guys are pretty helpful thanks :)
<thoreauputic> mike4263: so it's /usr/bin/httrack ( but that's in your PATH anyway so just "httrack" works too
<thoreauputic> mikebot: ^^
<mikebot> thoreauputic: yeah, webhttrack is the samethign, but with a web interface, so i gues that's what i want
<mikebot> heh
<Madpilot> Ashly, it's called Synaptic
<Ashly> ah ok :)
* thoreauputic wishes mike4263  would change his nick ;-)
<Madpilot> Ashly, pretty pictures here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mikebot> when the part of the name i type in is ambiguous, it doesn't put any name
<Madpilot> mikebot, what doesn't?
<Ashly> Madpilot, Thanks alot, I figured id try Ubuntu, since its the only other distro besides Fedora I havent used, and it seemed more feesable and friendly :)
<mikebot> like if i type 'mad' then press tab
<mikebot> it doesn't put maddler, but says 'maddler Madpilot '
<thoreauputic> mikebot: hit tab twice
<thoreauputic> right
<Mantice> Can any one please help me emulating a 32 bit game called "enemy territory?
<chr1z> heh
<mikebot> thogue thoreauputic
<mikebot> thogue thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> mikebot: so you have the choice...
<mikebot> but pressing tab multiple times doesn't put anything still
<Madpilot> mikebot, which IRC app are you using?
<thoreauputic> mikebot: I tend to forget to hit tab twice, so I make mistakes ;-)
<Mantice> Can any one please help me emulating a 32 bit game called "enemy territory? on a AMD64 - Im currently geting a kernal panic error :(
<mikebot> just gaim
<mikebot> thoreauputic: ah
<thoreauputic> mikebot: oh, use xchat
<thoreauputic> mikebot: gaim is kind of crippled for IRC
<jetsirus> Can anyone tell me how to start gnome from recovery?  Can't remember the command.
<Mantice> i know this one
<Madpilot> Mantice, check ubuntuforums.org - both the gaming & 64bit forums
<mikebot> i like gaim because i simultaneously use aim, so it's convenient
<mikebot> i use mirc with windows
<Mantice> Thanks for the advice yet again Madpilot
<thoreauputic> mikebot: fair enough - whatever you prefer
<mikebot> thoreauputic: hehe, but i should try xchat
<steve_> jetsirus, sudo gdm restart
<jetsirus> Ok thanks.
<thoreauputic> mikebot: if you want hard-core, try irssi ;)
<Mantice> startx ?
<michael_> doesn't have different color font for each user's name
<michael_> heh
<Madpilot> Mantice, startx starts X
<michael_> does ubuntu come with irssi?
<eng> just started using irssi..love it
<thoreauputic> Mantice: if you only have gnome, startx should start gnome
<thoreauputic> michael_: yes
<michael_> ah i like that it's red when you say my name
* Ashly goes to figure out CreateCD soo I can burn Ubunti ISO to a dvd because I dont have a blank cd, and install Ubuntu
<sesq> how can i install E17 in easy way?
<mustard5> how can you test a debian package safely to see if its going to work on ubuntu?
<mikebot> okay well
<mikebot> Madpilot: thoreauputic: thanks for all the help
<thoreauputic> mustard5: are you sure it isn't in Ubuntu ?
<mikebot> i'm going to sleep[
<thoreauputic> mikebot: no worries :)
<Madpilot> mikebot, no problem, good luck
<mikebot> thanks
<mikebot> night
<thoreauputic> 'night
<mustard5> thoreauputic, its from Debian I think...the freemind app..its got a .deb at sourceforge
<thoreauputic> mustard5: hmm - doesn't seem to be in Ubuntu
<mustard5> thoreauputic, yeah...I'm just curious about it
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I'm wondering how I can install th .deb without risking my box :)
<thoreauputic> mustard5: check the dependencies I guess - but debina packages are risky
<thoreauputic> *debian
<mustard5> thoreauputic, k...I suppose I could make a clean install on another partition and run it there :)
<jetsirus> Ok..  Still haveing trouble running Synaptic or Users and Groups
* thoreauputic hates it when he typos debina for debian
<jetsirus> Tried going into recovery and it still does nothing more than ask for a password.
<thoreauputic> mustard5: or compile your own if you feel adventurous I guess...
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, XChat has an autocorrection thing - 'teh' to 'the' and such
<mustard5> thoreauputic, well I've tried using another install package, but I'm getting dependencies errors that I can't work out
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: if you type "groups" in a terminal, is one of them "admin" ?
<jetsirus> Let me check
<mustard5> thoreauputic, the .deb package is just sitting there tempting to me to try it :D
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: yeah I should config it to change debina to debian ;)
<jetsirus> thoreauputic, no it is not
<thoreauputic> mustard5: well i guess you can try it - it might complain about missing deps or whatever ( I wouldn't do it)
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: well, you need to add the user to that group
<jetsirus> How can I do that in a terminal?  I can't load the users and groups gui
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: do you have a root password or just your sudo password?
<jetsirus> sudo pass only I think
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I suppose the main think I worry about is whether its going to install to places that it shouldnt due to differences in debian and ubuntu
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I suppose the only way to know is to try :)
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: if you boot from the install CD and choose "rescue" you should get a root prompt - you can chroot to your Ubuntu partition and add your user to "admin"
<jetsirus> ack..
<thoreauputic> mustard5: just don't complain if it breaks ;)
<jetsirus> Let me take some notes here.
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: also read "man visudo"
<ufo> does someone know if dreamweaver works on wine?
<jetsirus> Ok..  So chroot takes me to Ubuntu partition.
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: the line looks like  " %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL  " in /etc/sudoers
<thoreauputic> so   adduser jetsirus admin   should fix it
<mustard5> thoreauputic, hehe yeah
<heatxsink> hey guys do you know if an Atholon 2600+ is a k7?
<thoreauputic> assuming...
<jetsirus> Ok..  I noted down all you said.
<jetsirus> the visudo manuel will give me info on editing user groups?
<Madpilot> heatxsink, yes
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  thanks
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: you will probably have to mount the partition to chroot to it - you might need to mount /proc as welll
<jetsirus> Ack....
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: no man visudo tells you about sudo and /etc/sudoers
<jetsirus> I think this may be beyond my scope.
<thoreauputic> if you need to edit /etc/sudoers you should use the "visudo" command
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: are *any* of your users in the "admin" group?
<isolate> I just installed ubuntu and I don't know how to get my wireless card to work... can anyone help?
<jetsirus> I honestly don't think so.
<thoreauputic> if so, use that user for sudo
<jetsirus> No..  Im sure they arnt.
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: I'm puzzled as to how this happened...
<jetsirus> It happened after I added a user.
<jetsirus> After that, nothing admin wise worked for either user.
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: that should not affect the first user unless you changed something
<isolate> ......
<jetsirus> I didn't..  Someone mentioned it was a bug.
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: did you delete the first user?
<jetsirus> I honestly don't know.
<jetsirus> Nope.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<jetsirus> This is the first user. =)
<thoreauputic> are you on dapper?
<jetsirus> Nope.
<jetsirus> Breezy badger 5.10
<larard> Hi. I configured a ubuntu machine on a different network that uses static ips. I now want to switch to dhcp permanantly. I tried editing /etc/networks/interfaces, but it seems to be being ignored, and is getting some address in the 169.254 range rather than 10.0.0.0 range which my dhcp server sends out. dhclient eth0 configures it correctly however....
<thoreauputic> well I'm on breezy and I have several users - never happened here :/
<jetsirus> Everything was peachy untill new user..  So odd.
<thoreauputic> odd indeed
<jetsirus> So I need to type "adduser jetsirus admin" at the root bash or whatever from the recovery load?
<thoreauputic> yes
<jetsirus> I will try that and then get back to you.
<jetsirus> Is there a way to kill gnome
<Madpilot> jetsirus, then "shutdown -r now" to shutdown/restart the machine
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: first do  less /etc/sudoers from the root prompt to see if the line is right
<thoreauputic> jetsirus:  sudo requied to kill gnome
<mustard5> isolate, have you read any guides yet?
<thoreauputic> *required
<jetsirus> drat
<jetsirus> I ran this time in recovery and just typed "gdm"
<mustard5> isolate, there are a couple I can point you at
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: catch 22 - you can't do  init 1 without sudo/root either
<isolate> @mustard5: I have read a few but they all tell me how to configure once it's already detected
<Ashly> Do I have a choice between KDE or Gnome or is it auto Gnome upon Install?
<isolate> I would appreciate that!
<jetsirus> ok.  I will reboot and try this stuff.  I will let you guys now how it goes.
<jetsirus> back in 5 or so.
<mustard5> isolate, ah ok..which ones you looked at so far?
<mustard5> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<thoreauputic> Ashly: gnome by default
<superante> hi..
<thoreauputic> Ashly: if you want KDE install kubuntu-desktop
<jetsirus> of course.
<superante> i must install a printer
<superante> lexmark t520
<isolate> I don't know the urls anymore (it was on a different system)
<Ashly> thoreauputic, ok, Im ganna have to get KDE after I get Ubuntu installed
<mustard5> isolate, you see the link above in ubotu's message?
<thoreauputic> Ashly: well, it's very easy as you see :)
<isolate> yes
<superante> but i don't know which is the correct driver for ubuntu
<superante> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:79:0:0
<thoreauputic> Ashly: you know about kubuntu, right? You can get Kubuntu Cds too
<Ashly> thoreuputic, Ive never ran Ubuntu, but I've used linux for years,
<mustard5> isolate, there are a lot of resources there on the subject, both on that page and linked from that page
<Syns> i cant get my hp officejet to work
<Ashly> Except the last 2
<thoreauputic> Ashly: are you familiar with apt-get?
<Ashly> Yes
<Ashly> Ive used debian
<isolate> I will check those out.  thank you!
<Ashly> But Im more of a slack girl..
<thoreauputic> Ashly: well, Ubuntu is practically the same
<mustard5> superante, I'll have a look, but I doubt I know either :)
<Mantice> Can any one please help me emulating a 32 bit game called "enemy territory? on a AMD64 - Im currently geting a kernal panic error :( where abouts in the forums should I start looking?
<thoreauputic> Ashly: if you know Debian, Ubuntu is a breeze
<isolate> @larard can't you just use dhclient?
<thoreauputic> pun not inteneded :)
<Ashly> But hence I got a a 64bit machine and I wanted to see the 64bit linux, soo Im not useing slack :P
<superante> mustard5, i wait
<mustard5> superante, what about the Debian GNU ones?
<mustard5> superante, ubuntu is based on debian
<superante> i have ubuntu
* Determinist lights a smoke, yawns, stretches and makes funny noises emulating chewbaca during the process
<superante> ok
<thoreauputic> Ashly: the down side of 64bit is that some things are not available yet
<superante> so debian?
<Ashly> Yeah
<Madpilot> Mantice, I already told you - the gaming forums or the AMD64 forums - use the search feature...
<superante> i choose debian?
<Ashly> Theres a smokeing section here?
<Mantice> Ashly if you are a experenced linux user go the 64 way
<mustard5> superante, well its the best I can see on that page
<Determinist> aye
<Mantice> and dont mind not having stuff like flash and gaming :( go the 64 way
<mustard5> superante, thats not to say it will work though :)
<Ashly> Mantice, I figured
<superante> ok
<larard> isolate: I can but I was wanting it to reboot happily.
<superante> mustard5, tnx
<Mantice> Well I was a n00b and went the 64 way lol :)
<Mantice> Now I find theres no flash
<mustard5> superante, you know how to install .deb files locally?
<Determinist> could be nice if i had some ubuntu version to put on my pocket pc instead of that stinking windows mobile
<Mantice> and I have to do extra extra special stuff to run linux games :(
<Mantice> Man Im never buying a game that dont support linux :)
<superante> mustard5, no..i try
<superante> ;)
<mustard5> superante, ok..well you need to use the dpkg command
<superante> mmhh
<mustard5> superante, sudo dpkg -i <fullnameofpackage.deb>
<superante> tnxxx
<superante> ;)
<JakeK> what's the craze with ubuntu? what's so special?
<superante> mustard5, 24 mb!!!!!! uazzz
<mustard5> JakeK, I doubt there is a blanket answer for that
<JakeK> it's like a rumour around the campus, almost like the girl who was pole dancing at a party the other night
<isolate> how do you make the text red when speaking to a particular individual?
<mustard5> superante, yeah? hopefully it works :)
<thoreauputic> JakeK: it's such fun hearing people ask "what's special" ?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Madpilot> isolate, that happens automatically
<superante> mustard5,  yeah
<JakeK> is it one of those cool 'popular' phrases?
<JakeK> or is it leet?
<doro> umm, i installed ubuntu and it never asked me for a root password, now i cannot log into root
<Madpilot> JakeK, it just works :P
<Madpilot> doro, use sudo & your own user pw
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<thoreauputic> JakeK: why not try it and see?
<JakeK> what's with its website, i swear i felt like a communist just reading some of the philosophy
<mustard5> doro, read the link from ubotu :)
<thoreauputic> JakeK: erm, this is looking like a troll...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Syns> why does breezy detect my printer but dapper wont
<Syns> having all kinds of trouble
<JakeK> is it special, i'm surprised like i've never heard of it before, then bang its one of the biggest channels on freenode, how long did that take to materialize?
<isolate> anyone here setup a wireless card with the broadcom chipset?
<mustard5> JakeK, well its been around for a while
<thoreauputic> JakeK: started in 2004
<JakeK> ohh i see
<mustard5> JakeK, you never used lnux?
<JakeK> is it just good beccause its 'easy'?
<JakeK> attactive because of that?
<mustard5> JakeK, that would be part of it
<jetsirus> thoreauputic, Worked like a charm.
<thoreauputic> JakeK: not really - it just tends to work well
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: hooray!
<thoreauputic> :D
<JakeK> mustard5, never used linux
<jetsirus> My thoughts.
<mustard5> JakeK, its not always 'easy' or we wouldnt need this support channel :)
<JakeK> well i tried freebsd once
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: well done !
<jetsirus> For some reason all the user accounts were removed from admin.....
<JakeK> but my lasermouse, whenever i moved it, it typed in 500 characters in the login prompt (looked like DOS rofl) randomly
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: it's  a lot like Debian really
<JakeK> so i thought all that linux stuff must be incompatible with new technology
<larard> Hi. I configured a ubuntu machine on a different network that uses static ips. I now want to switch to dhcp permanantly. I tried editing /etc/networks/interfaces, but it seems to be being ignored, and is getting some address in the 169.254 range rather than 10.0.0.0 range which my dhcp server sends out. dhclient eth0 configures it correctly however.... Anyone?
<mustard5> JakeK, I saw a lasermouse running on an ubuntu live CD over the weekend
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: normally you only use one user for sudo
<mustard5> JakeK, it was working ok
<JakeK> cool, yea it was fixable
<jetsirus> Yea..  I have a system that is a permenent public terminal.
<jetsirus> I need to seperate the accounts.
<mustard5> JakeK, grab a live CD and try it...the liveCD wont affect your installation at all
<Aditya_TroJhan> hi
<JakeK> but i'm the type that will only try linux, when i get a new pc just for the task, rather than partitioning, and taking my time off of windows uptime
<JakeK> like i always have to have that windows machine on
<thoreauputic> jetsirus: well, you need to disable sudo on all accounts but yours, I 'd say
<JakeK> ohh that's a good idea
<mustard5> JakeK, well thats what the liveCD is for...testing it without installing
<Aditya_TroJhan> hi
<jetsirus> well ima get back to messing things up.  Take care and thanks for all the help.  Thats my next plan..
<JakeK> i did that with knoppix once
<mustard5> JakeK, it boots up from CD and runs in RAM
<Aditya_TroJhan> what
<JakeK> i remember the software PPPoE, didn't connect and i was pissed when i used knoppix
<thoreauputic> Aditya_TroJhan: do you have a question?
<JakeK> i tried like all 5 software pppoe programs on the livecd
<mustard5> JakeK, I had trouble with knoppix on a dialup connection myself :)
<delmar> hrm. why would a simple file copy.. between a SATA and an IDE (both 133) ... spin up 100% usage of one of the two CPUs (intel p4 3gig gtt etc).  anyone?
<Fredde> How do I set themes for rox-filer?
<JakeK> mines adsl but bridged, so i software connect
<JakeK> in windows i just raspppoe it
<JakeK> works fine
<JakeK> that way when i software connect whenever i start a server the ip is transparent
<Syns> what directory are the drivers for printers located?
<isolate> @larard: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=996
<thoreauputic> Fredde: what do you mean? rox is gtk2 so it takes on whatever gnome them you wish more or less
<JakeK> okay favorite programs, foobar2000 and fluxbox work with ubuntu? it should hey, its just like any other flavor of linux?
<Fredde> thoreauputic: I'm using openbox, so is there a comand to choose icons, or could I go into gnome and choose icons there and go back to open?
<paquinhq> hey there
<mustard5> JakeK, you can fiddle around and installt them yes...at least I have seen people install fluxbox
<JakeK> fluxbox because esthetics is more important than soundcard working imho
<thoreauputic> Fredde: either start up gnome-settings-daemon, or install the switch utility
<thoreauputic> !info switch
<paquinhq> i cant connectlocalhost via telnet
<isolate> @larard: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=996
<mustard5> JakeK, ubuntu runs gnome by default...or kubuntu runs KDE
<Fredde> thoreauputic: hehe, I know why i couldn't se, I downloaded a theme, not icons :)
<paquinhq> what couldit be??
<paquinhq> i've already installed telnetd
<paquinhq> but can't connect localhost
<thoreauputic> actually the switch package is called gtk-theme-switch it appears
<paquinhq> what could it be??
<miles> hi
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: telnetd? what on earth for?
<mustard5> paquinhq, I think you have to give people time to think about the problem...I have no idea myself
<superante> mustard5,  Would you like for us to make this change? (y|n)
<paquinhq> for a school project
<mustard5> superante, is that installing the .deb?
<JakeK> well say i was going to buy a pc where the parts were compatible, what should i get, 3800+ x2, some random ASUS/ABIT board, an nvidia card say, 7800gtx, gnome by default? thats awesome, i remember freebsd and its DOS type login screen, it scared me as i dont know anything when it comes to commands, i only know linux conceptually not practically
<superante> ya
<superante> the
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: yuk - telnet is evil
<superante> mustard5, Configuring this application to use the [ CUPSD ]  print subsystem.
<paquinhq> i know
<mustard5> superante, well you could use the pastebin to show me what it says
<superante> ok
<JakeK> WD raptor 10,000 rpm 74gig work with ubuntu you reckon?
<paquinhq> but i gotta make it work
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<superante> one sec
<mustard5> superante, the link for the pastebin is above in ubotu's post
<mustard5> superante, don't paste in the channel :)
<superante> ya
<superante> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9584
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: normally you woud do something like  telnet localhost 23  or something to connect with telnet I think
<mustard5> superante, k
<Madpilot> JakeK, nearly any harddrive should work w/ Ubuntu - ATA or SATA
<JakeK> nice
<paquinhq> ok
<Syns> HELLOOOO????
<paquinhq> let mecheck that port
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: I've only ever used it to test mail servers on port 25 or 110 etc
<JakeK> if i were to buy a pc, 7800gtx nvidia chip, 3800+ x2 and abit/asus mobo be fine madpilot?
<mustard5> superante, well my guess..and its only a guess..is to say 'yes' :)
<JakeK> i just want compatability
<Mantice> dpkg --force-architecture ----- Is that the command to run 32 bit code????
<paquinhq> nope
<superante> ok
<superante> yes
<JakeK> i don't wanna cause my windows machine downtime to try linux, hence compatability and buying a new pc for the learning experience
<paquinhq> unable to connectoto remote host: connection refused
<mustard5> superante, my printer uses cupsd  so I guess its the right way to go
<Madpilot> JakeK, probably - Nvidia seems slightly easier to manage on Linux than ATI, and the rest should work anywhere
<superante> mustard5,  setup complete
<superante> ;)
<mustard5> superante, I hope it works :)
<paquinhq> on both ports
<JakeK> sweet
<paquinhq> 25 and 110
<mustard5> superante, lexmarks are a bit of a horror scenario I hear
<Syns> i cant get my hp officejet to work
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: heh - that is expected unless you are running a mail server
<thoreauputic> :)
<JakeK> so after ubuntu install, gnomes gonna start up once its all complete and im booting her up? i can be the biggest noob in the world (which im not) and get in, network it, and read up on what i need to learn once its all up and running?!
<larard> isolate: That is what I've done already, it doesn't work. ifup outputs lots of info about trying dhcp, but the interface still comes back as being 169.254.233.68
<Syns> i cant get my hp officejet to work
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: what does  ps aux | grep telnetd say ?
<Madpilot> Syns, HP should work OK - try System -> Admin -> Printing and see if it shows up
<Mantice> Is there a safe way to convert a NTFS drives to FAT or somthing... Windows says you cant
<Syns> i said earlier it doesnt..
<mustard5> JakeK, get the liveCD first to test it...then you won't muck anything up
<Syns> thats why im here
<larard> isolate: /etc/init.d/networking restart does the same without the output.
<doro> ok, so i'm trying to copy stuff from one folder to another i don't have permissions to, and i can't log into root, what do i do?
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: i.e. is telnetd running ?
<nicholaspaul> got a dumb-arse question: If i download a deb with a reaaaally long filename, and i rename it to save typing (!) will that affect how its installed when I dpkg ??
<JakeK> i hear nowadays linux distributions have a desktop icon on the livecd to install to hdd
<Madpilot> JakeK, Gnome will start automatically - if your networking is odd that might need some setup
<larard> doro: use sudo
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: just tab complete the name
<Madpilot> JakeK, the new version of Ubuntu will, yes
<mustard5> JakeK, I don't think the Breezy Badger 5.10 liveCD has one of those
<Mantice> If your using windows there will be down time anyway better to go to linux earlyer rather than later
<Madpilot> doro, "sudo mv <etc>"
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul:  sudo dpkg -i longname<tab>
<JakeK> nah it'll be DNCP or whatever cable modem, simple networking, automatic find, thanks madpilot and mustard5 for the help
<doro> anyway without term?
<Mantice> brb
<mustard5> JakeK, and 5.10 is the current stable...I've seen it on the next development version as Madpilot said
<Mantice> Goodbye windows you suck!
<JakeK> awesome
<superante> mustard5,  the driver not appar and the link on menu don't work
<paquinhq> thoreauputic: it says paquin 9304 0.0 0.1 3240 764pts/0 R+ 03:02 0:00 grep telnetd
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: aaaaaaaaaaahhhh - thank you!
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: Ok looks like it is running
<mustard5> superante, I have no idea what is supposed to happen next.
<JakeK> ty so much, i'ma go buy order this pc <3
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul:  heheh :)
<superante> k
<paquinhq> yeap daemon is running
<Syns> madpilot what else should i try?
<paquinhq> but i still can't connect to localhost
<mustard5> superante, I guess you would go to System>>Administration>>Printers
<isolate> @larard: when you type "route" from a bash shell does it correctly point at your gateway?
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: what does   telnet localhost 23    say ?
<mustard5> superante, if you are on gnome that is
<JakeK> <3 to mustard5 and madpilot, thx for help
<Madpilot> !tell Syns about printers
<superante> ye
<superante> ya
<paquinhq> thoreauputic connection refused
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: odd.
<paquinhq> yup
<superante> mustard5, but when i search the driver...don't found it in the list
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: do you have to use telnet? Why not ssh ?
<F1R3_C00L> Hello everybody . I have installed Unbutu linux on my Laptop. I have problem with my WiFi adapet and Wifi AP(on the AP is used WPA encrypting) . Connect don't work  because LAN manager in GNOME don't use WPA ecrypting. You can any help me please ?
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: ah - you gave me the line that said grep!
<paquinhq> the teacher told us to
<mustard5> superante, you are on your own in this area unfortunately..unless you can google up something online where someone else has set one up
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: it isn;t running
<paquinhq> no??
<superante> mustard5,  ok tnx
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: try sudo /etc/init.d/telnetd start
<mustard5> superante, I've only ever set up one printer...my own :)
<isolate> F1R3_C00L: don't you need WPA_supplicant for that?
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: or it might be just "telnet", I don't know for sure
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: I misread your grep output - it was just echoing grep
<paquinhq> on both cases (telnet and telnetd) says command not found
<paquinhq> it's weird
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: with the full  sudo /etc/init.d/  path?
<Syns> what directory is hpijs in?
<F1R3_C00L> isolate: Why ?
<paquinhq> yes
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: are you sure it's installed? what does  dpkg -l telnetd say ? ( don't paste it)
<isolate> for WPA support?  I'm not really an expert though.... I came here with my own wireless problems :)
<mustard5> F1R3_C00L, you read the wiki guide on wifi?
<mustard5> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<F1R3_C00L> isolate: WPE encrypting is not security, because I use WPA
<paquinhq> reinst required
<paquinhq> half installed
<paquinhq> etc
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: aha
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall telnetd
<paquinhq> done
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: if that complains try  sudo apt-get -f install  (without rgumants)
<isolate> F1R3_C00L, I'm not sure I can help much further :)  I just remembered that WPA needed the wpa_supplicant to work
<thoreauputic> *arguments)
<paquinhq> it worked
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: :D
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: Ok your problem is solved then?
<paquinhq> yes
<thoreauputic> great!
<paquinhq> thank you very much
<thoreauputic> no worries!
<thoreauputic> :)
<paquinhq> ok
<Mantice> How to I remove programs from my pc?
<paquinhq> well
<mustard5> Mantice, which programs?
<paquinhq> I'll startworking on that school project
<mustard5> Mantice, how were they installed?
<paquinhq> thanx
<Mantice> Enemy Territory
<paquinhq> peace
<thoreauputic> Mantice: use synaptic
<Mantice> Through the linux installer
<thoreauputic> paquinhq: good luck :)
<mustard5> Mantice, I think Enemy Territory runs from its own folder doesnt it?
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> It has its own installer
<Mantice> If I reinstalled over it that would be ok right?
<mustard5> Mantice, but did it actually install anything in other folders?  does it have a log of its installation?
<mustard5> Mantice, I would suspect its all just in the one folder
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<KaoticEvil> anyone got any ideas as to why sudo ifup wlan0 would freeze my computer
<thoreauputic> OK good night all
<Mantice> Its in my start menu, urh i mean gnome menu :)
<mustard5> thoreauputic, night
<mustard5> Mantice, hmm ok..well you might have to work it out yourself, as installing stuff that is not from synaptic always makes unistalling difficult
<mustard5> Mantice, you can edit the menu yourself
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/et
<mustard5> Mantice, look for some type of record of the install
<superante> mustard5,  the error was : /usr/lexprint/bin/lexprint
<superante> License Agreement was not accepted.
<mustard5> superante, hmmm
<mustard5> superante, did you ever see a licence agreement?
<superante> nien
<Mantice> Im just reinstalling it again anyway
<mustard5> superante, very strange
<superante> ya
<superante> i reread the documentation again
<mustard5> superante, whats the name of the package?
<F1R3_C00L> mustard5: Just reading
<F1R3_C00L> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> F1R3_C00L: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> F1R3_C00L, he is a friendly bot :)
<mustard5> hehe
<bag> hi all
<mustard5> greetings bag
<Mantice> Could any one shed some light on linux32 any one here have any problems with it ?
<superante> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9586
<Ekushey> on ubuntu, where is the httpd.conf file?
<mustard5> superante, k
<superante> ho trovato un txt italiano
<Ekushey> is the apache2.conf file?
<superante> mustard5,  sorry
<Ekushey> is it the apache2.conf file?
<superante> i come back 10 min
<mustard5> superante, k
<bag> anyone here they have a bcm43xx wireless network card?
<mustard5> superante, what is the name of the package though?
<mustard5> superante, I can try a command if I know its name
<superante> un sec
<superante> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:79:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=6083&searchLang=en&searchLang=en
<mustard5> bag, having trouble with it?
<F1R3_C00L> mustard5: :-D Iam back me internet connect is was down.
<mustard5> F1R3_C00L, so it was something out of your control?
<mustard5> superante, try this....  sudo dpkg-reconfigure print-drivers-linux-glibc2-x86
<mustard5> superante, I'm hoping you will see a licence agreement this time
<deepwoodz> greeting gentlemen (ladies if applies)
<deepwoodz> quick question
<mustard5> deepwoodz, k
<Fredde> Now my ubuntu looks ber nice ^^
<deepwoodz> where do i put my files for my drivers?
<superante> ok i try
<deepwoodz> i dont see the directory
<mustard5> deepwoodz, what type of drivers?
<deepwoodz> for my xbox 360 controller
<Fredde> deepwoodz: like, your private folder?
<deepwoodz> i guess so
<Fredde> deepwoodz: I use my home
<deepwoodz> the directory they put it in doesnt exist
<F1R3_C00L> mustard5: sorry My English is bad. Yes I thinking about my control
<delmar> anyone here use cedega? i just installed it and wondering how I can make it run my Everquest from a backup folder I've copied over.
<deepwoodz> ok let me give that a shot
<deepwoodz> ill shall return
<Fredde> deepwoodz: /home/fredrik/musik, for example or do you mean something else?
<mustard5> delmar, I use it...you have the install disk?
<delmar> mustard5, yeah i do
<delmar> mustard5, somewher...
<mustard5> delmar, you could install from that
<propagandhi> how cool is XGL gonna be
<mustard5> delmar, cedega sets up special folders for each game
<Fredde> I can't wait for xgl
<delmar> mustard5, but i will be old and decrepid by the time its done...
<propagandhi> same
<delmar> mustard5, ah.. where?
<Fredde> I hope I manage to install it
<mustard5> delmar, try installing something and then look in your .cedega folder on your $HOME folder
<Mantice> man im so anoyed that I cant play enemy-territory
<deepwoodz> ok i ll give u the example
<Fredde> I'm a newstarter with ubuntu
<delmar> mustard5, good plan.
<mustard5> delmar, you run the cedega program
<deepwoodz> # cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/
<deepwoodz> # rm xpad.c
<deepwoodz> # wget http://cvs.xbox-linux.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/xbox-linux/kernel-2.6/drivers/usb/input/xpad.c
<deepwoodz> # wget http://cvs.xbox-linux.org/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/xbox-linux/kernel-2.6/drivers/usb/input/xpad.h <-- like that
<Fredde> Is cedega really working ok?
<deepwoodz> that wut it says to do
<deepwoodz> but the directory doesnt exit
<maxkelley> no paste, please.
<deepwoodz> oh sorry
<F1R3_C00L> delmar : Cedega have For some software own dir /home/your_account/.cedega/soft_dir/
<Fredde> deepwoodz: pastbin
<mustard5> Fredde, its ok..but not fantastic :)
<savon> Hey mye movies is playing to fast ant also the time in ubuntu is going to fast ho can i fix it?
<deepwoodz> oops
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Mantice> Could some one lend me there Cedega account please
<deepwoodz> !pasteban
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, deepwoodz
<Fredde> deepwoodz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<deepwoodz> !pastebin
<ara> gnome rox
<F1R3_C00L> Mantice: Why ?
<Madpilot> Mantice, piracy is always offtopic here, thanks
<Mantice> I want to try before I buy
<mustard5> Mantice, they have a demo
<Mantice> Really
<Fredde> ara: did you shorten rocks to rox, or?...
<mustard5> Mantice, it works for 14 days
<delmar> F1R3_C00L, surely I can just move/copy the Everquest folder into there then?
<Mantice> I supose thats not bad
<ara> freedde: rocks == rox yes
<Mantice> Is there a one time fee?
<Fredde> ara: gnome eats memory
<Fredde> but it looks good
<mustard5> delmar, create folder called everquest maybe ?  inside .cedega?
<delmar> mustard5, not sure where my CD's are.
<Fredde> better then kde
<delmar> mustard5, yeah.. cant hurt to try
<Mantice> no kde vs gnome fightin
<Mantice> :P try
<Fredde> I use non of them :p
<mustard5> delmar, you can always make a backup of your .cedega folder first
<savon> ?
<ara> Fredde: kde eats more memory imho, and feels more sluggish
<Mantice> Ill probley just play diablo II
<deepwoodz> well it tells me to put it in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/ but it doesnt exist
<delmar> mustard5, what do u reckon.. do games on cedega run better than when using standard winblows?
<Fredde> ara: kde looks really bad
<Mantice> If I could get Cedega working I could format windows
<ara> and don't get me started on usability ;)
<scsleo> anybody knows how to solve x-chat cannot show asian words?
<Fredde> ara; gnome looks good, but I prefere openbox
<mustard5> delmar, I think some run the same..some run worse..some don't run at all :)
<Fredde> ara: or any *box
<F1R3_C00L> delmar: Yes, you can move/copy/cut... , but you can't delete/move dir soft, because software not worked .
<Fredde> ara: with gnome settings :P
<propagandhi> Mantice: if ur a gamer u will never format windows
<shukhrat> madpilot ?
<shukhrat> here ?
<savon> ?
<Mantice> Im not a hard out gamer,
<ara> Fredde: for example, how do you change a theme in kde ? with gnome it's a coulpe of clicks
<mustard5> delmar, I can run Homeworld2, Railroad Tycoon 2 , Railroad Tycoon 3 on cedega..thats all I've got working so far
<Madpilot> shukhrat, for the moment, yeah
<mustard5> delmar, oh and masters of orion 3
<Fredde> ara: I don't know, I don't use kde, I hate it and it loads slow
<propagandhi> Mantice: cedega can handle only a very small portion of games
<mustard5> delmar, steam normally runs along with CS and CS:Source..but I'm having issues atm
<delmar> mustard5, nice.
<savon> fils is playing to fast whats wrong?
<Mantice> Cedega runs the games that I play :)
<ara> Fredde : gnome 2.14 will have fast loading times. But I've yet to try dapper
<savon> films
<delmar> mustard5, EQ is well supported aparantly
<Mantice> Allthough a few others
<shukhrat> madpilot i'am downloading resporositories
<propagandhi> savon: u need to do a jedi mind trick and speed up ur brain
<Fredde> ara: I can't wait to see the new gnome
<Toma-> The better thing to do, is email the game develoment companies and tell them about cedega and wine. alot of them actually share info with cedega and to a lesser extent, wine.
<mustard5> delmar, there is an 'unofficial' wiki that gives you all the information on getting games going
<delmar> ok
<mustard5> delmar, try a search in google for 'unofficial transgaming wiki'
<Toma-> asfor me, i only play id games because they fully support linux :)
<Fredde> ara: I hope it gets better performance then the next kde (if i remeber corectly)
<shukhrat> i hope then i can install MySQL
<Toma-> qt4 is going to rick
<savon> propagandhi: werry funny!
<Toma-> rock even
<ara> Fredde: kde4 will only have more bloat, ie more memory hogping
<Fredde> ara: to the (...), there would be a new (ugly) version of kde
<propagandhi> savon: but seriously what is ur architecture
<ara> *hogging
<propagandhi> kde rocks
<mustard5> savon, I think your question got lost in the chat :)
<Fredde> propagandhi: it's so ugly
<Toma-> new kde is going to be quicker actually
<savon> hehe ok!
<Toma-> and have 'smarter' eyecandy
<propagandhi> ha ha get off it
<Fredde> propagandhi: show me a nice screen :)
<propagandhi> gnome is much uglier
<Fredde> propagandhi: is that a bet?
<Mantice> How Do I run .run files with the linux32 added on
<propagandhi> Fredde: did it sound like a bet?
<Toma-> theyre bother the same actually...
<savon> no the problem is that my movies seems to play in 30 fps but shall plays in 25:(
<propagandhi> I dont see a $ anywhere
<ara> you can customize gnome to your liking very easily, in kde, you need to install a .deb to install a theme
<Fredde> propagandhi: show me a nice kde screenshot, and I'll show you a nice gnome shot
<mustard5> savon, hmm strange problem
<propagandhi> ara: totally incorrect
<mustard5> savon, playing in what player?
<propagandhi> some people even compile their own themes, or create their own graphics
<propagandhi> browse kde-look.org
<delmar> ok thanks mustard5. im just finishing up a thing or two here then I will give it a go
<Fredde> propagandhi: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=13854105624345452f5d23f&m=screen
<savon> gxine thotem vlc xine
<mustard5> delmar, good luck
<propagandhi> there's plenty of screenshots there to justify kde can be beautiful
<savon> all i have try!
<mustard5> savon, does anything else run fast on your system?  like the clock?
<Toma-> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0
<ara> propagandhi: I'm just saying gnome can look nice too, don't get fooled by ubuntu's default theme ;)
<savon> yess the clock to!
<Mantice> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples mantice in the process. Poor mantice
<Mantice> aww
<propagandhi> ara: i know that because i use both
<mustard5> savon, what type of motherboard?
<deepwoodz> im tryin to compile these drivers
<deepwoodz> n i dont really know how to do so
<propagandhi> but kde can be just as beatiful and is far more configurable
<propagandhi> FAR MORE
<savon> dont know, its a laptop!
<Toma-> youve got that many gdesklets running and you call kde bloat? Ha.
<mustard5> savon, ah ok
<Mantice> How do you run a install file "file.run"
<mustard5> savon, hmm...well I'm not really sure what the answer is...
<propagandhi> and konqueror is an amazing all-round browser
<Fredde> propagandhi: I  don't use gnome or kde, but gnome looks better with the right theme and icon + wallpaper
<mustard5> savon, you tried searching the ubuntu forums?
<deepwoodz> i have the website in all that im readin dis from.....but its not sayin too much (that i understand)
<propagandhi> Fredde: u said u were knew earlier, and ur showing that now
<shukhrat> Bye ALL !
<mustard5> savon,  someone else may have had the same problem
<savon> not the ubforums!unto forums, but linux
<propagandhi> Fredde: give kde a real go and u'll understand
<nicholaspaul> when I'm installing samba... if pc1 can see pc2 , but not vice versa, what is pc2 missing?
<mustard5> savon, k..I would try the ubuntu forums..they are very helpful there
<mustard5> savon, usually helpful anyway :)
<shukhrat> i think now MySQL will be intsalling
<shukhrat> after update
<Fredde> propagandhi: you have kind of right, I can't say anything about kde untill I used it for a time
<wjb> Question - is there a way to prevent getting join and leave meesages in Xchat-GNOME?
<Madpilot> propagandhi & Fredde, can you take the desktop wars to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<savon> ok!, Il try!
<Toma-> Fredde, http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/32788-1.jpg
<Fredde> Madpilot: sorry
<shukhrat> Ubuntu forevere !!!
<mustard5> savon, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<propagandhi> Fredde: not being rude by the way but u do need to give all a fair go
<savon> thnx!
<mustard5> savon,  use the search function
<mustard5> savon, thats the way I find answers anyway :)
<savon> yess I shall!
<Fredde> propagandhi: ok, you won :] 
<Fredde> Toma-: nice screen, except the top bar
<propagandhi> Fredde: this victory seems somehow very shallow
<Toma-> indeed
<Toma-> needs to be crystal imho
<propagandhi> all in all gnome and kde both have awesome features and advantages over each other, some meshing in between the two would be heaven
<Fredde> Tome-: still, it looks really nice, for being kde (just kidding :D)
<mustard5> wjb, an interesting question :)
<Fredde> Toma-: by the way, is it your desktop?
<Toma-> Fredde, this is a taste of things to come with kde 4.0... this person has set it up to a 4.0 look. note the Gnome type Applications button :D http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre3/29557-3.png
<Toma-> Fredde, not yet
<Mantice> Is any one here to help out a n00b?
<Toma-> fixing my computer so i can get kde back :D running flux on a 266 atm
<Toma-> Mantice, probably
<propagandhi> whose using dapper
<Mantice> how to I run a (.run) file?
<Toma-> propagandhi, everyone in #ubuntu+1
<Fredde> Toma-: it looks nice
<mustard5> wjb, I can't find any options myself
<Toma-> Mantice, "sh nameoffile.run"
<Mantice> Thx
<Toma-> iirc...
<Toma-> or is that .bin
* Sutabi dances for joy as he watch ubuntu boot on his new found laptop
<Fredde> Toma-: it looks nice, not the style, but the stuffs
<propagandhi> Toma-: hmm i didnt know about that channel
<Toma-> Fredde, yeh. thats gonna be lots of new eyecandy possibilites with kde4
<Toma-> *theres
<propagandhi> kde 4 is going to be awesome
<Fredde> Toma-: I guess you use kde, how the prefomance?
<Fredde> how's*
<ssi_ben> hello, where is the configuration of breezy badger firewall?
<Toma-> Fredde, once you cut a couple things out, its super.
<wjb> mustard5: at least you confirmed that I am not going mad
<Mantice> How come this dont work "linux32 sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<Mantice> "
<wjb> mustard5: i am sure that there used to be an option to do this in the previous version of xchat
<CyberMad> how to set an eth0 as DHCP Client (or obtain automatically ip) ?
<Mantice> dont worry I think i got it
<CyberMad> i would like get IP configuration from DHCP server after i set the eth0 as static
<propagandhi> CyberMad: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<propagandhi> or if u used ifconfig to change the address, just use ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 to get ur dhcp IP again
<CyberMad> thanks
<propagandhi> CyberMad: np
<ssi_ben> i have to run  zope on an ubuntu server but do issu to open 8080 port
<Toma-> Fredde, http://www.planetdiaz.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=141
<Toma-> :D
<nicholaspaul> when I'm installing samba... if pc1 can see pc2 , but not vice versa, what is pc2 missing?
<damian_> whats that thing i forget what its called something dma or something makes your ide devices run faster
<sj> which breezy repository has w32codecs && libdvdcss2?
<propagandhi> dma is right
<mirak> hi
<pablux> hola desde madrid
<Toma-> sj, seveas
<pablux> como estais
<Toma-> i think..
<Toma-> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sj> thank you very much!
<^Odd^> does anyone know how to get soundtuner to use amarok as it's app
<mirak> I have a scsi scanner, what must I do to enable it in xsane ? I can list it in scsiadd -s, but I don't see a device scanner
<mustard5> sj, there is also a download link on the restricted formats page in the wiki
<Madpilot> !tell damian_ about dma
<sj> thanks alot guys, that's great.
<mirak> in fact I have a device in the scanner group, it's /dev/sg1 root scanner
<Mantice> Whats the graphical sudo ????
<Mantice> Command
<Madpilot> Mantice, gksudo?
<Toma-> gksu
<Mantice> Ah It had Gnatellis or somthing like that
<nicholaspaul> when I'm installing samba... if pc1 can see pc2 , but not vice versa, what is pc2 missing?
<Toma-> nautilus?
<Mantice> Thx
<Madpilot> Mantice, "gksudo nautilus" launches the file browser in w/ root privs...
<Mantice> Thanks
<Mantice> Just what I needed
<Mantice> Whats a Keyring?
<Mantice> It just poped up
<Mantice> its never done this before
<nicholaspaul> When I run testparm, what does "WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated" mean?
<Madpilot> Mantice, the keyring can remember passwords for you
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: it means what it says, but its not a fatal error
<Madpilot> Mantice, for ftp or ssh connections, that kind of thing
<nicholaspaul> yea, i thot it meant that. I just couldnt find an eroneous 'yes' in smb.conf.
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi: just trying to find out why Samba only seems to work one way.
<propagandhi> Deprecated is a function that programmers are discouraged from using, typically because it is dangerous, or because a better alternative exists. Compilers warn when a deprecated program element is used or overridden in non-deprecated code.
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi:  as in deprecated html tags...yea
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: you have two linux boxes right?
<nicholaspaul> yup
<^Odd^> dosen't matter anyway live365.com broke streamtuner >.<
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: why not use ssh
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi:  i use that too. i want to use the gui sometimes.
<propagandhi> ssh has a gui even in gnome
<kameron> the command to start a new x sesson is "startx -- :1" right?
<propagandhi> kde u have the fish:// protocol
<F1R3_C00L> You have any Bluetooth tools for GNOME ??? (for easy send file with Laptop to other device with Bluetooth) ???
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi:  it just bugs me that it works one way and not the other!!
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi: yea, i usually use the -x tag in ssh.
<Mantice> linux32 rules
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: well, i personally couldnt tell u where the difference in samba lies, have u tried smb4k
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi:  no, i'm using samba 3.0.2.1 which works great with ubuntu<>osx
<propagandhi> smb4k is an alternate samba browser
<propagandhi> sometimes it gets better results
<propagandhi> try it
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi:  oh i see.. i'm looking at their site now. I'm hoping it works with dapper.
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi: however, it does say that smb4k requires kde....i'm staying with gnome for now.
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: should do
<nicholaspaul> cool
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: u shouldnt need the entire kde
<propagandhi> surely just the dependancies
<propagandhi> like running kopete on gnome etc
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi: gotcha. Thanks for the tip
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: dont thank me yet!
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi:  lol ok! But if it breaks my Dapper i'm going to swear!!
<propagandhi> nicholaspaul: I am using dapper also, but first thing i did was grab kde so I've just installed smb4k and it seems fine thus far
<nicholaspaul> propagandhi: thats good to know! I've had D broken a couple of times
<delmar> hrm.
<yggdrasil> how can i clear my apt-cache downloaded files ?
<delmar> theres gotta be a way to just dump the EQ folder on here and have Cedega run the damn thing surely...
<yggdrasil> uh apt-get even
<propagandhi> yggdrasil: apt-get clean
<yggdrasil> thanks
<propagandhi> yggdrasil: no worries
<aimaz> hello, my gnome session just died and trying to log in again causes a non-responding brown screen
<aimaz> i can use fluxbox fine
<aimaz> also gnome failsafe doesn't work
<aimaz> any ideas?
<Mantice> I take it that a Kernel Panic error is a bad thing :(
<gen> buttes
<yggdrasil> my / partition is 100% full how can i remove some installed apps ?
<yggdrasil> or clean it up
<ys76> Hi all - Did anybody try to update a Breezy install on LVMs to Dapper without trouble? "/dev/mapper/foo not present"
<aimaz> when i start gnome-session from a tty it gives a lot of corba errors
<aimaz> "GConf error adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error..."
<jimcooncat> I want to start over on partitioning, I've made a new partition, what's the best way to copy the files?
<saif> ok, i installed eclipse and tomcat on ubuntu, but i cant get ecipse to control tomcat unless i am root! probably a permission thing, since i cant start tomcat unless i am root! any1 familiar with this?
<sunubuntu> how can i extract data(just plain text) from html page using python?
<samoura> someone here?
<jimcooncat> it does seem quiet
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ ls
<samoura> cfg-examples  FEATURES   LICENSE              psotnic-0.2.5-linux.tar.gz  TODO
<samoura> CHANGELOG     framework  psotnic-0.2.5-linux  README
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ ./psotnic conf.hub
<samoura> bash: ./psotnic: No such file or directory
<samoura> why doesnt work?
<bimberi> samoura: 'cd psotnic-0.2.5-linux' then retry
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ cd psotnic-0.2.5-linux
<samoura> bash: cd: psotnic-0.2.5-linux: Not a directory
<bimberi> ah
<Bennett> hi everyone
<Oetzi> hi wie kann ich denn nen 2. X-Server mit ner gnome-session starten?
<da1sy> hi
<bimberi> ooh look, a PM :P
<Oetzi> in der 1. luft oh sorry wrong channel
<aimaz> Oetzi: hier ist fur englisch ich glaube es gibt ein deutsch chatroom
<Bennett> does anyone here know anyhting about hard drives and data recovery
<Oetzi> aimaz: yes i switched to the wrong channel-window
<aimaz> Oetzi: ok :)
<aimaz> Oetzi: sorry for my bad german
<Oetzi> sorry for that
<Bennett> my SATA drive died on me and i need to get the data off, from what i can tell I lost the partition table
<aimaz> meh reboot time bye
<Goshawk> how to extract an audio track from an ogg theora?
<Oetzi> so Bennett what does fdisk -l /dev/hd? tell you
<Bennett> everything about my ide drives partitons
<Oetzi> oh sata then fdisk -l /dev/sd?
<jimcooncat> I want to start over on partitioning, I've made a new partition, what's the best way to copy the files?
<Oetzi> i mean does it show you the partition table of your disc or not
<skaja> how do i install lilo over grub?
<Bennett> i can't tell i don't have it connected right now, I'll be back in a sec once i got it reconnected
<Oetzi> k
<Oetzi> so can anyone help me: "How can i start a second x with a gnome-session"
<Oetzi> on my first x i have a fluxbox
<Oetzi> i have tried startx -- :1 and x starts right up an ends again
<leleobhz> How i can set the default compiler to gcc-3.3 on ubuntu?
<Bennett> ok I'm back
<joseph_> ~_~ anyone here know much about getting webcams to work under ubuntu? I tried the wiki - easycam2 but when i run it its doesn't detect my webcam
<Bennett> what did you want me to do Oetzi?
<leleobhz> someone?
<gouchi> Hi
<gouchi> I have installed openssh-server
<gouchi> I try to connect to my machine
<Oetzi> Bennett: try a fdisk -l /dev/sd{a,b} or whatever the harddisk is
<gouchi> but it always Permission denied, please try again
<gouchi> and I'm sure it's the good password
<osfameron> try again with the bad password?
<Oetzi> and look if there is really no partition-table on your disk
<gouchi> osfameron : why ? :)
<Bennett> ok it says: device /dev/sda bootable start 1  end 24321 blocks 195358421 id 83 system linux
<gouchi> osfameron : same message obviously
<Bennett> wich is right
<osfameron> gouchi: sorry, poor attempt at joke :-)
<gouchi> lol
<Bennett> i think
<Oetzi> k and what is your problem then with getting off the data?
<snowblink> gouchi, can you connect on the host itself?
<F1R3_C00L> People can help me with send File with Bluetooth in GNOME ????
<Mantice> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System' Could some one explane what's wrong?
<gouchi> snowblink : I have only ssh
<Oetzi> just mount it somewhere and cp the data you need Bennett
<Bennett> k I'll try
<snowblink> gouchi, you said you installed openssh-server, so see if you can ssh when you're on the box itself.
<snowblink> gouchi, ie. ssh localhost
<gouchi> nope
<Oetzi> just mkdir /mnt/datasave
<gouchi> I don't have acces directly on the machine right now
<Bennett> i just tryed to mount it and it's says wrongs fs type, bad option, etc...
<Oetzi> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/datasave
<Oetzi> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/datasave -t ext{2,3}
<Bennett> same thing
<F1R3_C00L> Where is Czech Ubuntu IRC please ?
<kemik> !cz
<ubotu> kemik: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kemik> hmm
<snowblink> gouchi, well tricky to troubleshoot then. At a guess - your ssh server isn't running on the port, or there is a firewall in the way.
<F1R3_C00L> !cz
<kemik> guess there is no czech channel ?
<gouchi> snowblink : nope network conf it's ok
<sunzzzzzzzz> Apt doesn't work
<sunzzzzzzzz> It says W: Couldn't stat source package list
<kemik> F1R3_C00L: try #ubuntu-cz
<sunzzzzzzzz> What does that mean?
<F1R3_C00L> kemik: thanks
<Frogzoo> sunzzzzzzzz: means the repo is uncontacable atm
<F1R3_C00L> join #ubuntu-cz
<kemik> F1R3_C00L: np, but it doesnt look very active
<Oetzi> Bennett: plz paste me the whole output into a query
<mlopes> hi. how can I replace the gnome-screensaver by the xscreensaver for good? the daemon isn't activated at boot
<F1R3_C00L> kemik: Do you speak Czech ?
<Bennett> root@ubuntu:/home/admin# mount /dev/sda1 /media/Storage2
<Bennett> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Bennett>        missing codepage or other error
<Bennett>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Bennett>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Madpilot> Sunbug, which repo are you using?
<mlopes> i have to manually start screensaver each time to activate it
<Madpilot> Bennett, use a pastebin!
<sunzzzzzzzz> W: Couldn't stat source package list
<kemik> F1R3_C00L: nope :/
<Bennett> how do i do that
<sunzzzzzzzz> Anyone know what that means?
<mlopes> Bennett, try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/Storage2
<sunzzzzzzzz> apt doesn't work for me...
<mlopes> but still, that should be done automatically
<Bennett> it's not a fat driv eto it's ext3
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, it means there is a problem with the repositories you've got apt-get using
<mlopes> the media should be mounted automatically
<Frogzoo> sunzzzzzzzz: learn to read ^^^^
<mlopes> in that case
<mlopes> -t ext3
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot, but there is nothing wrong with it
<Bennett> I do but it won't mount
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot, I can see it in firefox
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, do "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and put the results on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<Oetzi> bennett next time use /msg Oetzi or the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Mantice> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System' Could some one explane what's wrong?
<F1R3_C00L> kemik: Czech IRC Ubuntu is not good
<snowblink> gouchi, your username is the same on both systems?
<Bennett> it says from dmesg that there is a corrupt root inode
<propagandhi> Bennet: fsck
<gouchi> snowblink : both ?
<Oetzi> yes try fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
* mustard5 fiddles around installing a gtkjournal
<mustard5> I'm surprised there are not many diary/journal apps in synaptic
<Bennett> ok I'm doing that now
<mustard5> There seems to be quite a shortage of them around :)
<skaja> gnome.org is not loading
<redblade> Hi Everyone
<preist_> hi redlade
<preist_> redblade
<gouchi> skaja : works here
<redblade> I'm not having much luck in  #mysql
<preist_> what is your architecture?
<redblade> COuld someone help me? Or try to?
<Ekushey> in which file do ubuntu puts "/var/www" documentroot? it's not in apacha2.conf or httpd.conf!
<Bennett> ok fsck is done and gave me a mesage
<redblade> I'm on breezy, and when I type /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin status
<gnomefreak> redblade: i think preist_ is talking to you
<bimberi> Ekushey: /etc/apache2/sites-available  (iirc)
<redblade> oh sorry
* preist_ is talking to redblade
<redblade> architecture?
<propagandhi> Bennett: the message is.........
<Oetzi> what message Bennett ? if it's longer than 2 lines use pastebin
<Tomcat__> Ekushey: It's in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled afaik
<redblade> Breezy, amd xp
<gnomefreak> 32bit?
<Bennett> what is a past bin, this is my first time on irc
<redblade> I think so
<colm> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Bennett> !paste fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Bennett about pastebin
<Bennett> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Bennett
<Oetzi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org <- thats a pastebin
<preist_> Ubuntu for Sparc64 is coming out soon
<redblade> preist_? Can you help?
<propagandhi> Bennett: is there data on the partition u need
<Ekushey> <Tomcat__> Ekushey: It's in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled afaik <-- why did ubuntu make it this way? this is so strage!
<redblade> I'm really stuck
<Piddy> Hello?
<Piddy> Can I get some help please?
<preist_> redblade, are you on linux/windows/solaris/freebsd/osx ?
<Oetzi> you can put your output there on the website and give us only the url
<Ekushey> Tomcat__: thanks, it's there :)
<redblade> Ubuntu, Breezy
<mustard5> Piddy, it really depends on the question
<Piddy> How can i get Azureus?
<preist_> also what is your arch: x86/Sparc/PPC /
<mustard5> !azureus
<ubotu> from memory, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Piddy> !azureus
<redblade> preist_, not sure
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot
<sunzzzzzzzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9588
<gnomefreak> :( Piddy just read the above
<redblade> Will it affect mysql?
<Piddy> Thanks!
<redblade> everyone has a different answer
<preist_> redblade, no it will affect the answer of your problem
<Tomcat__> Ekushey: That's not the Ubuntu way, it's the Debian way... and if you think some time about it, it makes much sense.
<preist_> redblade this is why you have to be specific
<redblade> preist_, where do I look to find out?
<preist_> phpinfo() for php
<Oetzi> bennett open fdisk with fdisk /dev/sda
<preist_> create a file namedi phpinfo.php and insert the code <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, what's that from? Type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in your terminal, without the quotes, so we can make sure your sources.list is OK...
<propagandhi> Bennett: or cfdisk
<preist_> redblade, This will show you all the apache modules
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot, that's what I typed
<Oetzi> than use p to print the table it founds
<sunzzzzzzzz> And that's what it said in the terminal
<sunzzzzzzzz> The gui thing is blank
<preist_> redblade, I'm not an apache expert, but if you want to get an answer you have to find everything, the version of your apache.. and why are you on #ubuntu?
<ocxic> hey I'm back it bennet
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, try just "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then
<jimcooncat> I want to start over on partitioning, I've made a new partition, what's the best way to copy the files?
<sunzzzzzzzz> But it says "sourses.list' (/home/me/' /etc/apt)
<ocxic> sorry my computer froze due to another problem with antother harddrive
<Oetzi> if the information you got is right than use w to write this partition table to the disk
<redblade> preist_, I'm on #ubuntu because I'm ON ubuntu!
<redblade> as in using it
<redblade> as in why else?
<Oetzi> after that try the fsck again
<redblade> Also becaus enobody answered in #mysql
<gnomefreak> redblade: what he is trying to say there is a #apache channel also
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, what says that, where? You need to be clearer, nobody but you can see your computer screen...
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot,
<sunzzzzzzzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9589
<ocxic> tell me about this pastbin again
<redblade> I don't need help with apache, yet
<tapasko> good morning :)
<gnomefreak> lol @yet
<Oetzi> i'll have to go now but will be back again in about 45 minutes
<preist_> redblade, i ment you should go to something like #apache or #mysql
<Oetzi> good luck Bennett
<redblade> preist_, oh right sorry
<preist_> there are guys that know better there
<redblade> lol
<ocxic> ok I'll be here when you get back if it's not goin bood thcx
<gnomefreak> there are here too but i think they are still sleeping
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, paste this sources.list into yours, save it, and re-try your apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Mantice> Could some one give me some help on how to get ET's Sound working
<gnomefreak> Mantice: on mine i just squeeze his hand :(
<Madpilot> Mantice, in a terminal, "killall esd" then "et" - when you shut down ET, type "esd"
<Mantice> lol
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot
<sunzzzzzzzz> It still have that error
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, type "sudo apt-get update" then try your apt-get install
<jimcooncat> can I just use 'cp -a /source /dest'  to copy everything from one partition to another?
<Mantice> did not work for me
<sunzzzzzzzz> Madpilot, I am only doing apt-cache search blah at this point.
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, "apt-get update" forces a reload of your sources.list, so the new one will be used
<sunzzzzzzzz> :o
<[Leo] > ho all
<[Leo] > *hi
<gnomefreak> ho to you too
<gnomefreak> 'hi*
<malv> what are the critical changes in dapper?
<Mantice> It justs plays with no sound
<sunzzzzzzzz> Thanks madpilot!!!
<snowblink> gouchi, both systems = the system you are sshing from and to. Basically, make sure you're logging in with a valid user
<gnomefreak> malv: newer packages new packages
<Madpilot> Mantice, ET seems to have buggy sound - try "killall esd" then "esd" then starting ET - I'm never quite sure when it's going to work
<sunzzzzzzzz> Anyone know what's the difference between svn and cvs?
<Madpilot> sunzzzzzzzz, apt-get works now
<Madpilot> ?
<sunzzzzzzzz> Yup!!!
<sunzzzzzzzz> It works now!!!
<redblade> ?
<gouchi> snowblink : yep it's ok
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
* gnomefreak just gonna stay confused :(
<[Leo] > i've a problem with fglrx... :P
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : you wont get an answer that way try asking your question/stating your issue
<Mantice> Could it be that my OSS dont work ?
* gnomefreak brb
<[Leo] > i''ve installed fglrx, but i can't find fglrx-kernel for my kernel version
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : thats good
<[Leo] > gnomefreak, my engliush is orrible
<saif> finally, finished my ubuntu installation, tomcat, mysql and eclipse along with all other stuff i need, now this is the configuration i want always! can i burn a bootable image of the whole thing!?
<[Leo] > so i need time...
<[Leo] > :D
<gnomefreak> fglrx iirc you have to build into the kernel for it too work other than drivers
<[Leo] > so i have to download fglrx-sources and compile it?
<[Leo] > right?
<gnomefreak> saif: when you find out how let me know please
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : why not just get the drivers for it why compile a kernel?
<[Leo] > but i can't find de fglrx kernel for 2.6.15
<Mantice> This is the sound error I get /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<Mantice> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<saif> gnomefreak, ok, if i find out! :)
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : i think its built into the dapper kernel already
<omerix> is tehere any program to hide ip in linux like "hide ip" in windows
<propagandhi> omerix: what are u afraid of
<[Leo] > i'm on a dapper
<BlackJack21> algun espaol?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : yes i know so am i
<propagandhi> omerix: someone tracking ur naughty activities, or getting hacked
<[Leo] > so to make fglrx work i have to:
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : that is not gonna chage the fact that there is not a seperate kernel for fglrx
<Seveas> [Leo] , install the restricted-modules package for your kernel
<Seveas> that contains fglrx
<rixth> Question: how cracked are the x86 MacBooks? Can *nix be put on them yet?
<[Leo] > Seveas, i've already installed
<[Leo] > ok
<omerix> propagandhi: no i wonder
<Seveas> rixth, it has been done
<bliss1> hello all
<[Leo] > can i paste Xorg error?
<rixth> Seveas, but it is not simple?
<Seveas> [Leo] , use a pastebin
<rixth> [Leo] , not here. www.pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : use pastebin
<propagandhi> omerix: ???
<Seveas> rixth, no idea, didn't try myself 
<[Leo] > ok
<RaoulDuke> hey guys
<preist_> hey RaoulDuke!!
<RaoulDuke> got a question for anyone whos up for it
<bliss1> vannot log into ubuntu forums so will ask a question where is the appliation that deals with power management in desktop 5.10
<bliss1> cannot
* preist_ is faking as if he konws RaoulDuke
<RaoulDuke> lol :)
<gnomefreak> RaoulDuke: if you ask it people might beable to answer it
<joseph_> Um.... how would I install a .deb package?
<RaoulDuke> wheres breezy's source kept? directory wise?
<RaoulDuke> im trying to build a VPN client but it needs the source
<gnomefreak> joseph_:dpkg -i file.deb
<joseph_> blah thanks i was using atp get lol
<preist_> or google search
<gnomefreak> joseph_: apt-get works too if you getting the package from apt repos
<preist_> or emerge breezy (in gentoo linux)
<bliss1> I want o install postfix also on its own with just one or two accounts admin and user no smtp auth just plain and simple is it just amatter of apt-get install postfix and then amend conf file to my host name
<[Leo] > well
<[Leo] > http://pastebin.com/578165
<preist_> [Leo]  what is this link?
<HymnToLife> can anyone help me out with firestater ? I'm going nuts:/
<bliss1> Seveas any offers
<Hysty> HymnToLife, whats wrong?
<[Leo] > i used pastebin!
<saif> gnomefreak, i found this, but for me it's way too complicated, maybe u know what the guy is talking about! :) good luck! http://www.geocities.com/potato.geo/bootlinuxcd.html
<HymnToLife> Hysty > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137860
<[Leo] > what's wrong with pastebin?
<bliss1> any offers anybody re postfix question
<tecs> how come my fonts change sometimes even though i did not change it?
<gnomefreak> saif: ok im looking at it now
<Bennett> hey
<Bennett> anyone know how to fix a corrupt inode
<F1R3_C00L> Any help me with compile wassistan ?? (I have problem with make error: sh: msgfmt: command not found)
<shrikant> lo ppl
<ezech> lo
<shrikant> i havnt tried ubuntu yet
<ezech> me neither
<shrikant> but hopin sm1 here has
<HymnToLife> F1R3_C00L > have you tried sudo apt-get build-dep wassistan ?
<shrikant> thou im using suse i wanna giv ubuntu a shot
<gnomefreak> saif: if at all possible i wouldnt use his way
<[Leo] > could someone read this: http://pastebin.com/578165?
<ezech> shrikant: why not change keyboard for a working one in the first place? ;)
<gnomefreak> saif: im htinking there is an easier way
<saif> gnomefreak, ok, i guess i found a simpler method to do it ( or i think it might work ) use http://www.partimage.org/ to create the image, burn to disc, then boot with any live cd, and restore the image to an empty partition
<shrikant> woot?
<shrikant> workin keyboard??? o_o
<ezech> yup
<ezech> one that displays 'g' for example
<saif> gnomefreak, yeah, i hoped so, it would be cool if there was a tool, that just dumped ur partition into a dvd and then creating some kind of boot installation for it
<shrikant> LMAO
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : leo its saying that the restricted mod package is not matching you kernel version
<F1R3_C00L> HymToLife: I can't use APT install becase software need packages (I haven't got packages)
<gnomefreak> saif: nope no tool that i know of
<[Leo] > yes, and i've no idea how to solve it!
<shrikant> so nobody has tried Ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<HymnToLife> F1R3_C00L > what d'you mean you "havn't got packages" ?
<[Leo] > i can't find fglrx-kernel-2.6.15.balbla.deb
<HymnToLife> apt-get build-dep will install all the packages you need in order to build your thing
<Seveas> [Leo] , you don't need it
<Seveas> it's in the linux-restricted-modues-blabla packages
<saif> gnomefreak, oh well, we'll just have to do it the hard way! good luck!
<ezech> of course not, it's slackware users #
<[Leo] > Seveas, i've installed it... so maybe there are 2 versions installed?
<saif> gnomefreak, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page and bootimage should be all we need! :)
<saif> bye
<Seveas> [Leo] , where did you isntall it from?
<gnomefreak> dont forget apt-get install build-essential  (yes my fav meta package)
<[Leo] > apt-get
<Seveas> it's not in any standard repository
<Seveas> and the external ones I know for ati drivers are only for *breezy*
<[Leo] > so i can't install it, right?
* gnomefreak wonders how hard a meta package is to make :(
<[Leo] > but i'm sure the modules are for my kernel version
<Crazy|One> I am trying to to install need for speed underground 2 on ubuntu using wine.  managed to get the first half of installation to work, but I need to insert cd2.  I cannot unmount the cdrom, telling me its busy.  how can I work around this without having to close my installation pls
<Oetzi> re
<[-DevinE-] > salz
<Oetzi> Bennett: have you tried to write the ne partition table
<saif> [Leo] , did u try installing the drivers provided from ati?
<[Leo] > saif, yes... compilation error!
<[Leo] > compilation???
<[Leo] > is it right?
<F1R3_C00L> HymnToLife: Please you can answer on private message ?
<Crazy|One> anybody?
<[Leo] > Crazy|One, try install it with ISO
<[Leo] > not with CDs
<ara> try #cedega
<Crazy|One> [Leo]  how do you mean?
<[Leo] > make the iso of the cds
<saif> [Leo] , hm do u have all the required stuff for the compilation? gcc3.4 module-assistant fakeroot etc.?
<Crazy|One> ok
<[Leo] > saif, sure! i've tried a lot of time
<Crazy|One> hmm now I closed the installer
* ech0wave is away: I'm busy
<[-DevinE-] > romani pe aici ?
<Crazy|One> and the cdrom still wont unmount :s
<saif> [Leo] , i had a shit load of trouble getting it to work, i removed the restricted modules, fglrx-driver-xorg and anything that was installed, then tried again and it worked, i am not an expert, but this worked for me!
<rixth> If I want Linux support. What brand of Laptop do I want?
<[Leo] > saif, thanks, i'll try it again!
<[-DevinE-] > rixth:.:  asus
<[Leo] > Crazy|One, use lsof
<Jewishbob> can someone help me with wine
<[-DevinE-] > with gforce card
<saif> [Leo] , good luck! it is a bitch!
<[-DevinE-] >  for help with WINE use #wine
<Crazy|One> [Leo]  what does that d?
<Crazy|One> do?
<[Leo] > lsof <filename>
<Crazy|One> filename being what?
<Crazy|One> cd?
<[Leo] > tell you which process is using that file
<[Leo] > /dev/hdc for example
<[Leo] > filename should be your cd device
<Crazy|One> ok
<[-DevinE-] > dos anyone knoe a cool MMORPG for linux ?
<Crazy|One> lsof    13453 chris  cwd    DIR    3,0 2048 3456 /media/cdrom0 <-------- this is my response, I am sorry but it dont make sense to me
<Toma-> [-DevinE-] , planeshift
<[-DevinE-] > Toma-:.:  how it it .. nice graphics and whts the site ?
<[Leo] > where can i find ALL the required stuff for ati drivers?
<kosachev> I found a bug in ubuntu fluxbox - nls files with koi8-r encoding, and default ubuntu locales is utf-8
<[Leo] > for the installer
<Toma-> [-DevinE-] , hang on a sec
<[-DevinE-] > okt Toma-
<[-DevinE-] > oky*
<usermax> hello
<[-DevinE-] > hi :P
<Jewishbob> so how can i save a windows executable file on my linux partition?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [Leo]  about ati
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : your pm will have info on them
<[Leo] > thanks a lot!!
<gnomefreak> yw
<usermax> just save the EXE-file to your ubuntu system
<gnomefreak> than run wine file.exe
<gnomefreak> assuming wine is installed already
<F1R3_C00L> How install mgmt command to terminal or konsole ?
<Toma-> [-DevinE-] , http://www.happypenguin.org/show?PlaneShift
<[-DevinE-] > 10x allot Toma-
<Jewishbob> ok i got that when i install the program it wont let me install it to the linux part
<Toma-> [-DevinE-] , try looking around happypenguin.org for more mmorpgs :)
<gnomefreak> if mgmt is in repos its sudo apt-get install mgmt
<[-DevinE-] > oky
<[Leo] > i missed build-essential.... O_O
<[Leo] > shit!!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : grab it now than
<[Leo] > let's try again....
<Jewishbob> when i install the program it wont let me install it to the linux partition
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: pack is not found ?
<gnomefreak> Jewishbob: what program?
<Jewishbob> its absolute poker
<usermax> cu
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: give me 2 secs on that
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: is this the power utlity you are wanting?
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: You can find any source where was mgmt pack ?
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: sudo apt-get install powermgmt-base
<spliff> apt-cache search worms
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: The pack I need with compile software
<Jewishbob> gnomefreak: i installed wine...ran the install prog...when it installs it will only let it install to the windows partition
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: ok lets start over what does mgmt do?
<[Leo] >  No kernel module build environment
<[Leo] > what's that??
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: this pack I have installed
<gnomefreak> Jewishbob: i have never used wine but for more info try #wine-hq or just #wine cant remember whitch
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: you have it installed?
<volodya> this might sound very dumb... i've just installed ubuntu and all is awesome, except what is my root password?
<colm> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> volodya: use sudo and its your user password
<volodya> ok, thanks
<dentist> guys anyone ever used a cisco wireless card on ubuntu
<dentist> trying to figure out what module i need to install
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: Please you can view private message. I send you proccess compilation
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: no you didnt
<volodya> ok, it's working... q;-)
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: it wont allow you too unless your nick is registered with nickserv
<dentist> nm, its put the device as ath0 didnt spot that
<volodya> now... how do i change the keyboard layout?
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: How I can send ?
<colm> volodya, in gnome, system>prefs>keyboard
<Seveas> gnomefreak, /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<gnomefreak> Seveas: yeah see i know better than that now i learned my lesson
<gnomefreak> ok go for it now
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: please wait... I go registed.
<gnomefreak> F1R3_C00L: you should beable to pm me now
<gnomefreak> Seveas: to set it back just use unfiltered off?
<Seveas> yep
<gnomefreak> ok
<ompaul> gnomefreak, 3 second pm?
<gnomefreak> your here this am so ill let it be for now i had some guy pming me all the time i had to block him because he wouldnt use the channel
<gnomefreak> ompaul: from you sure
<bag> anyone have an ibook or a bcm43xx wireless card?
<bag> the bcm43xx driver dosn't work for me, anyone else have problems with it?
<gnomefreak> bag: no  sorry
<bag> gnomefreak, no prblem :-)
<michele> hello, anybody tried to build metacity with compositor enabled?
<gnomefreak> bag: people do come in here using them sometimes
* gnomefreak didnt need to build it it came with my installation
<Ekushey> i want to change the "Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80" text... how can i do it?
<Seveas> Ekushey, loook for "signature" in the apache config
* gnomefreak brb
<bag> gnomefreak, i don't know what i make wrong, and will wait for those people
<Ekushey> Seveas: ok thanks
<Ekushey> Seveas: is it apache2.conf?
<F1R3_C00L> gnomefreak: please connect to channel #ubuntu-wifi
<Seveas> Ekushey, /etc/apache/*
<corwin> quick question, on the windoze version of Firefox there's an option to force _blank targets to open in a new tab or open in the same tab. I can't seem to find it in the linux version, has anyone been able to use this option for linux?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<YogSothoth> I just installed Ubuntu and my mouse has a weird behavior: when I push the wheel up or down under Firefox, it acts like back and forward buttons! How can I disable this?
<Ekushey> Seveas: i got only one file with the text "ServerSignature On"
<foxpaul> any ideas how i can mount a reiser partition from one machine to that it seems local on another?
<shoods> Bonjour, je voulais savoir. J'ai une machine avec un AMD64, et j'aimerai bien installer linux. Esceque je suis obliger d'installer la version AMD64 d'ubuntu, ou je peu tres bien installer la version pour Intel X86 ? Merci
<colm> !fr
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Ekushey> Seveas: apache in ubuntu is so strange!
* [-DevinE-]  :.: Cya allz
<user_unknown> Hi, <br> ubuntuusers.de is down?
<colm> shoods, la version pour Intel X86 c'est bien avec un AMD64.
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-de is down?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> I guess fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<user_unknown> bye
<user_unknown> au revoir
<ompaul> user_unknown, ehh it appears not to be talking
<ompaul> ohh well
<stjepan> how does fglrx (64bit) work with modular X (xorg7)? Anyone tried it?
<savon> !acer
<ubotu> savon: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<savon> wireles
<corwin> !firefox
<savon> !wireles
<ubotu> savon: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<savon> !wierles
<ubotu> savon: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> can you guys please use /msg ubotu factoid or if you need help ask
<savon> help me out!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell savon about wireless
<stjepan> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell corwin about ff1.5
<savon> thank you!
<gnomefreak> read your pms both of you guys
<xiaoyu> is there a  TeX chanel
<F1R3_C00L> !ubuntu file msgfmt
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, F1R3_C00L
<corwin> I did ask. Do you know how to set "Open in new window" targets (target="_blank") in a new tab or in the same tab in the linux version of firefox
<corwin> Because I know the windoze version has it in the preference menu
<gnomefreak> corwin: in the settings options
<gnomefreak> corwin: same place
<corwin> *shakes head* It should be under Advanced, it isn't
<nbjayme> hello i am experiencing a terrible bug in ubuntu.
<corwin> I also checked General and Web Features
<gnomefreak> nbjayme: and that might be?
<gnomefreak> corwin: hold on let me find it
<corwin> gnomefreak,  thanks man
<colm> corwin, Edit > Preferences > Tabs > Force...
<nbjayme> i deleted a 20mb mp3 audio but it plays that file. totem is not running.
<colm> corwin, (on ff 1.5)
<savon> how can I loock after wifi networks in linux?
<corwin> colm, lemme try that real quick
<gnomefreak> corwin: edit>prefferences>tabs
<jono_> OK, everyone, this is a blatant pimp for contributions to the OFFICIAL UBUNTU BOOK!! See http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138054 for details :)
<nbjayme> i am hearing the audio file now. i am not sure what is playing the file. but i used opened totem to play it before.
<[Leo] > ehm... another problem
<[Leo] > gnome-session-properties is bugged
<savon> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<nbjayme> gnomefreak, i am doing ps -aux | grep -i totem i do not see the application.
<[Leo] > i can't delete any pricess at startup
<xiaoyu> is there a  TeX channe . can anybody tell me l
<[Leo] > savon, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<YogSothoth> I just re-installed Ubuntu and my mouse has a weird behavior: when I push the wheel up or down under Firefox, it acts like back and forward buttons! How can I disable this? The first time I installed Ubuntu it did not do that...
<gnomefreak> nbjayme:  try ps aux   see if that gives you a player
<savon> its the only thing that is change?
<[Leo] > savon, yes
<gnomefreak> savon: kubuntu is better than ubuntu for some people
<savon> ok:D
<gnomefreak> i perfer xubuntu but this is an offtopic matter
<[Leo] > savon, if you prefer kde, install it!
<nbjayme> gnomefreak, i do not see any player running.  this is really strange.
<nbjayme> gnomefreak, i am using ubuntu-breezy.
<savon> it dousnt matter I think!
<osfameron> does kubuntu get the testing and the usability stuff that ubuntu gets, or is it less of a consumer product and more tweak-it-yourself ?
<gnomefreak> osfameron: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same with the exception to the desktop
<defrysk> osfameron, kubuntu is of the same quality as ubuntu
<[Leo] > which config file gnome-session-properties uses?
<gnomefreak> and apps
<HymnToLife> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same
<savon> I just having problems white geting my wifi card working and my ati card and that my movies is playing to fast!
<HymnToLife> juste the GUI is different
<corwin> gnomefreak, colm, Tabs? Where are you finding this? I see Advanced/Tabbed Browsing, but under this it only has Open Links From Other Applications In:
<nbjayme> gnomefreak, is mpg123 a player?
<gnomefreak> corwin: what version of ff do you have?
<defrysk> nbjayme, yes
<colm> YogSothoth, the mighty cthulhu orders you to read the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<savon> but I like Gnom!
<xiaoyu> is there a tex channel
<gnomefreak> nbjayme: it might be
<colm> corwin, I have firefox 1.5, ymmv
<[Leo] > savon, so use ubuntu with gnome :)
<nbjayme> gnomefreak, hmmm..... ok i will kill this.
<corwin> gnomefreak, I'm not being bothered to update anything so theoretically 1.5
<corwin> but let me double check
<HymnToLife> I always have both gnome and KDE installed anyway :p
<HymnToLife> so for me the only difference is the splash screen on bootup :D
<nbjayme> defrysk, gnomefreak: that did it.  :D  so totem is using that to play mp3 files?
<gnomefreak> corwin: click on edit than click on preffereneces than click on tabs on the top
<savon> ok! but ubunto says that mu wifi shall work out of box!
<savon> But I dont think its working now:S
<gnomefreak> savon: not every wifi card will work out of box
<gnomefreak> savon: your here something is working
<defrysk> nbjayme, I believe hovering over an mp3 in nautilus does
<defrysk> mayby it did not shut down as it should
<corwin> holy crap I have 1.0.7 o.o
<corwin> sorry for wasting your time, guys, I don't know why my repositories are so far behind
<corwin> Thanks for your help!
<savon> yes my regular card!
<gnomefreak> corwin: its still in the preffeences somewhere i just cant remember where
<savon>  Aspire 5021WLMi / 5020
<savon> 
<savon> Broadcom,    out of box: lock like yes
<nbjayme> defrysk, ah i see. but i have encountered it three times today because I have been working with a lot of mp3 files. it usually happens when i am about to delete the file and totem is playing other files.
<colm> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<savon> How can I check it?
<gnomefreak> corwin: you will not get ff1.5 from repos
<defrysk> nbjayme, in nautilus you can turn off this feature
<HymnToLife> mais reason I switched to Opera :p
<HymnToLife> main*
<gnomefreak> its too much work to backport it and to risky
<corwin> gnomefreak, yeah, I'm compiling it now
<nbjayme> defrysk, please guide me on that.  is it the preview files option?
<savon> how do I SEARCH fore wifi networks?
<defrysk> nbjayme, ist in nautilus > edit > prefs and then preview tab in prefs box
<jind> Does anybody here know how to access a phone in konqueror which is connected via infrared? The connection is already working via another program. I think it should be possible with the obex:/ protocol, but I have not yet succeded setting up a working link in konqueror.
<jind> Does anybody know how to do this?
<HymnToLife> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<defrysk> jind, not sure if anyone knows here if not try #kubuntu
<jind> Alright. Thanks
<osfameron> cool, so if I want to install kubuntu on my next upgrade do I install plain breezy first then do the apt-get after the gnome version is installed?
<[Leo] > osfameron, yessss
<nbjayme> defrysk, okay thanks i turned it off. the files that i deleted are the ones placed on my desktop and i receive that error. thanks so much and to gnomefreak.
<HymnToLife> osfameron > yes
<HymnToLife> or you can instll from the Kubuntu CD
<[Leo] > osfameron, you'll install KDE, not kubuntu :D
<HymnToLife> (useful if you're on dialup like me :p)
<osfameron> right
<defrysk> osfameron, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<osfameron> ok, I have a plain Breezy install CD already downloaded and pressed, so that seems to be the lazier thing to do :-)
<osfameron> presumably if I don't like I can just uninstall using apt-something ?
<[Leo] > apt-get remove
<[Leo] > :D
<defrysk> osfameron, if you wish to use kde iso gnome also intall kdm and set it to use
<osfameron> heh, like Start->Shutdown :-)
* gnomefreak perfers apt-get remove --purge
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> for somethings
<maxkelley> ah, that's how it works
<defrysk> gnomefreak, like kde apps ;p
<bigfoot1> guys, i have a  foo..py file that I want my ubuntu computer to automatically run every Wednesday (any time is fine). How do i do that?
<gnomefreak> lol yep
<maxkelley> bigfoot1: cron.
<[Leo] > which config file gnome-session-properties uses?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: add it to crontab
<[Leo] > do you know??
<[Leo] > it's bugged
<maxkelley> i've been wondering that myself..
<[Leo] > and i can't delete any program
<Mannie> can anyone say me were i can faind an italian ubuntu channel please ?
<maxkelley> it might be .gnomerc or something
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<defrysk> !it
<maxkelley> Mannie: #ubuntu-it
<Mannie> tnx
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: maxkelley: ok. i've never used them before. what exactly must i do?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ashly> Ok Soo I think I grabed the wrong ISO
<gnomefreak> oops
<Ashly> I burned the Live CD..
<gnomefreak> Mannie: /j #ubuntu-it
<Ashly> and I wanted the one I install to my hd
<Ashly> :P
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: how exactly do i add it to crontab?
<ninnnu> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<gnomefreak> Ashly: 5.10 live cd?
<defrysk> Ashly, not on dial up i hope ;p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussion | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<jux> I'm going to eating
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: i dont screw with crontab last time i did i messed up :(
<Ashly> gomefreak, Yup, and defrysk, no I have Clearwire
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<maxkelley> bigfoot1: one sec..
<maxkelley> let's see if ubotu has anything on cron
<pusling> shouldn't it be possible to built kernel 2.4.something on breezy ?
<maxkelley> !cron
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, maxkelley
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: ok. i won't touch crontab. what should i do then?
<maxkelley> bah, fine
<maxkelley> pusling: 2.6 is default.
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: thats the only way i know of to get an app to run everyday at a certain time
<maxkelley> bigfoot1: use the program kcron.. works fairly well.
<gnomefreak> pusling: i dont think i wouldl try a 2.4 on ubuntu
<maxkelley> sudo apt-get install kcron
<bigfoot1> maxkelley: somebody suggested gcrontab. have you heard of it?
<gnomefreak> wouldnt*
<maxkelley> bigfoot1: nope, but it starts with a g so it might work :)
<maxkelley> bbl
<pusling> gnomefreak: why not ?  I don't care about udev and other stuff
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: its gnomes crontab kcron is kubuntus
<dimasta> hello! Everytime ubuntu starts, the sticknote-apllett shows an error... Than I must restart this aplett... How could this problem be solved?
<savon>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318
<gnomefreak> pusling: because i dont know if the right libraries can be grabbed for it
<savon> is that a problem?
<Ashly> gnomefreak, there a way to install live cd to my hd? :P
<gnomefreak> pusling: whats wrong with the 2.6?
<savon> its my wifi card
<HymnToLife> Ashly > no
<Ashly> bummer
<gnomefreak> Ashly: did you burn the ubuntu breezy 5.10 live cd?
<pusling> gnomefreak: 2.6 has some buggy threadscheduling on multicore processors.
<Ashly> gnomefreak, I did do that
<gnomefreak> pusling: use the smp kernel
<gnomefreak> Ashly: no breezy can not be installed from live cd
<pusling> I do. but it is buggy
<btdown> .
<pusling> the computer freezes for 5-20 seconds once in a while.
<Ashly> bummer I guess Ill download the install cd and see if I can get it to burn to a blank dvd cuse thats all I got left :(
<bigfoot1> maxkelley, gnomefreak: i installed gcrontab, but i don't know how to navigate. please advise.
<gnomefreak> pusling: i havent heard of that issue from people but i woulld check the bugs on it and if there isnt one file one
<mvv> guys, how does a proper /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file looks like?
<gnomefreak> Ashly: get the dvd iso
<sunubuntu> parallel virtual machine(pvm) not working on ubuntu.any idea.anyone?
<Ashly> if I can even burn from live cd..
<mvv> because i have weird domains in it :s
<pusling> gnomefreak: we do also here have some unusual use cases. I would like to debuig it a bit more to find the correct place to file a bug.
<gnomefreak> pusling: to file a bug use www.launchpad.net
<mvv> here's my http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9593    dhclient.conf  file.  Can someone take a look for me?
<ELpH95o> how's everyone doing?
<ELpH95o> I've learned alot about ubuntu thanks to you folks
<pusling> gnomefreak: If I locate this bug correctly, the bug will not be filed against ubuntu, but against kernel.org.  But I would like to build a 2.4 kernel. how ?
<Seveas> !faq is <reply> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look
<ubotu> ...but faq is already something else...
<Seveas> !faq
<ubotu> from memory, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> !no faq is <reply> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<ELpH95o> Thank you very much Seveas
<savon> how do I SEARCH fore wifi networks?
* xota pira
<Nitro88> hi all
<gnomefreak> yayyyyyyyy it worked :)
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: hello
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: congrats
<chuckyp> hello?
* gnomefreak having a look
<bigfoot1> chuckyp: hello
<gnomefreak> ty big
<bigfoot1> maxkelley: you busy?
<ELpH95o> The only problem i've had with ubuntut hat i can'tfigure out is sometimes my mouse cursor turns all black
<Nitro88> can any advice me a good server manager for gtk?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i like that faq but is that to get rid of some of the normal commands?
<savon> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Seveas> gnomefreak, not at all
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> good job on the page
<Seveas> gnomefreak, thanks 
<Nitro88> can any advice me a good server manager for gtk?
<gnomefreak> yw :)
<gnomefreak> just hope it doesnt turn into one of those i am not reading that you tell me what it says :(
<btdown> Anybody use irssi that has a decent customised config file they wouldnt mind sending me?
<gnomefreak> btdown: i use it but i only use 1 script for it
<felix_> hola
<dave2k> ciao a tutt!
<shukhrat> hi dear ubuntu users
<shukhrat> i have question
<felix_> ningun espaol
<btdown> gnomefreak the irssi docs arent the greatest..perhaps if I saw some examples of how it was set up, it would click. ;(
<gnomefreak> btdown: irssi.org has some really good scripts but some i wouldnt use in here as they will get you banned
<gnomefreak> btdown: make a dir using mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts/ than add the script to there
<btdown> gnomefreak: Im not interested in scripts beyond getting to do simple things like autoconnect and identify... like the docs say its supposed to...
<shukhrat> have get root access
<shukhrat> &
<shukhrat> ?
<gnomefreak> than in the first part of script tells you haw to use it
<gnomefreak> btdown: that is a script
<gnomefreak> btdown: scripts are the only way to modify irssi
<bigfoot1> can somebody please help me use gcrontab, please???
<gnomefreak> !gcrontab
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh well tried
<btdown> gnomefreak: well it has /commands to add servers and specify if you autologin but it doesnt work for me..I'll keep pluggin away. thanks for the info, though.
<gnomefreak> btdown: try /help on the server page for list of commands
<ramon> does anyone speak spanish
<ricardo_> how can i install kde desktop in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ramon: #ubuntu-es
<btdown> gnomefreak: thanks. I'm going through the docs now. Wish me luck.
<chuckyp> ricardo_, apt-get install kde
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> good luck
<savon> how do I see whitch ubuntu i'v got?
<gnomefreak> savon: lsb_release -a
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ashly> Ok whats a good program to burn dvd isos ? :P
<apokryphos> Ashly: k3b is very good
<gnomefreak> can we add that command to ubotu? i mean everyone asks it and very few people know about it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> There's also burning built into nautilus.
<gnomefreak> Ashly: k3b is a great one and easy to use
<Ashly> thanks
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: go for it
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: more people know about cat /etc/issue, but lsb_release is good too.
<defrysk> Ashly, richtclick the iso in nautilus and select burn
<bliss1> hey
<gnomefreak> trying to think of a command for it
<cantona> any free ext3 recovery tool?
<bliss1> trying to open nmapfe get this warning Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<chuckyp> Ashly, and if you need to create the iso use mkisofs
<raghu> cantona: recover tool for wat?
<Ashly> chuckyp, I know that :)
<Ashly> I just needed to know a good dvd burner software *giggles*
<gnomefreak> ubotu release <reply> To find out what release of Ubuntu you are using type this command in terminal lsb_release -a
<ubotu> that's too long, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> shit
<defrysk> Ashly, gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<Ashly> when I started useing linux dvd burners wernt out :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !release
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PuMpErNiCkLe
<Ashly> and kernel 1.x was new :P
<gnomefreak> release is taken :(
<ricardo_> chuckyp, gnomefreak: the console say that it can obtain some files, and pay me to execute apt-get update or --fix-missing? but i don't understand why?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nao23> Hi, is there such a thing as a  HD UAA driver  for ubuntu ? (or is this just a MS thing)(can you see i'm new to this?)
<cantona> raggi: recover the coupped  ext3 partition
<dan> hey. if i want to install a proper C development environment with compilers and standard libraries and all that jazz what package do i install?
<Ashly> yay im unafilliated again *giggles*
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, he doesn't have to kubuntu-desktop can't he just sudo apt-get install kde and it will install all its dependencies etc...
<dan> i did apt-get install gcc a while ago but appears didnt install standard libraries
<dan> cant even use stdio
<dan> anyone?
<looksaus> dan, I'm not a devel, but, most development libraries are suffixed with
<looksaus> -dev
<Seveas> !tell dan about compiling
<dan> build-essential i think is what i need
<virtus> dan: apt-get install glib-dev ?
<dan> did a google.
<virtus> ;p
<shukhrat> i would like put my folder to www(apache folder) how i can do it ?
<virtus> shukhrat: cd www
<dan> libstdc is downloading
<dan> that seems right
<chuckyp> virtus, wow lol
<shukhrat> virtus in terminal ?
<gnomefreak> ok version has been done
<virtus> shukhrat: no, on your DOS prompt
<chuckyp> shukhrat, what do you want to do move the contents of a folder to the www folder?
<chuckyp> virtus, lmao
<virtus> hehe ;p
* gnomefreak brb
<HymnToLife> shukhrat > what do you mean "my folder" ?
<dentist> anyeone remember the name of the apt program that allows you to search for files?
<btdown> apt-cache search <name>
<chuckyp> dentist, apt-cache
<nao23> Hi, is there such a thing as a  HD UAA driver  for ubuntu ? (or is this just a MS thing)(can you see i'm new to this?)
<dentist> mm im sure it was anouter one.. you could do apt-something /usr/bin/test
<dentist> apt-cache is installed by default, i had to apt-get this package
<link> hola
<link> alguien que hable espaol
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: how can i execute --fix-missing and what does it mean?
<chuckyp> ricardo_, what are you trying to do that you are getting that error?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: did it say to run that command?
<shukhrat> i just want replace file in www folder
<Qwerty> hey, guys how can I force delete unempty directory?
<dan> rm -f
<_jason> Qwerty: rm -rf
<ricardo_> gnomefreak, chuckyp: no it's only to know what does it do?
<Qwerty> ok testing
<leobeta> hi community
<_jason> leobeta: hello
<gnomefreak> it will fix the missing depends i think
<leobeta> 1st time around =D
<whyami> Is there a built-in scheduler for Breezy? I'd like to have an event automatically happen every 24 hours.
<Qwerty> thanks! rm -fr wokred
<Bilange_> whyami: if thats an automated command you need to run, cron is your new friend
<Qwerty> 1 more question for tonight ^^; I have downloaded xmmas...tar.gz how can I install it?
<Bilange_> otherwise, ubuntu has evolution available by default-- i think. otherwise you can get it via synaptic
<_jason> whyami: 'man 5 crontab' and 'man crontab'
<leobeta> [_jason]  I have a starting session problem...
<leobeta> or anybody, i dont really know how u manage around here
<whyami> Bilange_, _jason: excellent! this is what I was looking for!
<nao23> i guess not
<dentist> ok anyone know how i can rename /dev/ath0 to /dev/wlan0
<_jason> leobeta: just ask the channel and provide some details, if someone knows they will try to help
<leobeta> nice
<leobeta> thx..
<chuckyp> Qwerty, well if its a source package first you have to unetract it i.e. tar xvzf xmmas...tar.gz
<Bilange_> whyami: the man pages are a bit hard to understand if you dont know how to use it already, id suggets to google "crontab tutorial"
<Bilange_> suggest*
<Qwerty> dentist i think mv <filename> <newfilename>
<chuckyp> Qwerty, then read the README file that is contained with the release it will give you instructions for compiling it.
<dentist> surly that cant work
<gnomefreak> extract he meant
<whyami> Bilange_: exactly! Will do. Thanks so much.
<Bilange_> welcome :)
<chuckyp> dentist, you using madwifi?  Why do you want to rename it?
<chuckyp> dentist, your best bet would probably be creating a symbolic link from /dev/ath0 to /dev/eth0
<dentist> i want to rename it because i want to use airfart.. and airfart is badly written and only has support for a interface called wlan0
<jerry> gm room can any one tell me weather linux likes NTFS or fat 32 file sys?
<ricardo_> chuckyp, console gave me to options, app-get update or --fix-missing? i want to know what's this command
<HymnToLife> jerry > linux can read/write fat32
<Bilange_> jerry: fat32 is well suported on linux-- but NTFS its still read only :/
<HymnToLife> abut only read ntfs
<HymnToLife> but*
<jerry> so i need to have fat 32 then
<leobeta> so... i have user "xx" and i have made a script for connecting to the net, i put that script on the "startup Programs" in "Sessions", I put it with order=20, that's before metacity, but because it doesnt have the correct privileges assigned it cant be run and the X loading stay still and I have to reboot X....any idea?
<chuckyp> ricardo_, what command are you running that it is saying that?
<dentist> and yah it apears im using madwifi, as that default
<chuckyp> ricardo_, did you try apt-get update  then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or whatever it was?
<jerry> thanks to you good people
<jerry> good day
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin please
<chuckyp> dentist, why not try creating a symbolic link to /dev/wlan0 or whatever.
<virtus> is there an option to GCC4 so I can set it to low warnings or something?
<virtus> cause it's bugging out on all this crap that compiles fine in gcc3
<dentist> because /dev/ath0 doesnt' apear to exist
<bigfoot1> Ii'm trying to make a simple command. What is the linux command to make the computer printout, say, "Good morning"?
<ricardo_> chuckyp, now it is updating. and getting new packages
<dentist> ahh fuck it... i'll just edit the source to use ath0 instead
<leobeta> so... i have user "xx" and i have made a script for connecting to the net, i put that script on the "startup Programs" in "Sessions", I put it with order=20, that's before metacity, but because it doesnt have the correct privileges assigned it cant be run and the X loading stay still and I have to reboot X....any idea?
<gnomefreak> dentist: please watch your language thank you
<bigfoot1> oh, it's "echo"
<bigfoot1> thanks.
<chuckyp> dentist, I would look inthe config for the madwifi drivers i'm sure it could be changed there.
<leobeta> i need to erase that script from outside so i can re-enter my session with "xx"
<virtus> euhm, can I install gcc3 on Ubuntu?
<_jason> leobeta: should be in ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: echo will only repeate what you say print or printf might be a better string to use
<leobeta> great
<leobeta> let see that
<_jason> virtus: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<virtus> _jason: if I do that will it overwrite (/get rid of) gcc 4?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: thank you for your response. I'm just wanting to test out crontab
<_jason> virtus: nope
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: ah ok
<virtus> _jason: so how will I use gcc3 then if I do that? gcc3 blabla ?
<_jason> virtus: gcc-3.4 blah
<virtus> yea, ok
<Rambo3> good morning
<_jason> or blabla, whatever you prefer
<virtus> hehe :)
<kuja> Bah! Stupid gnome died on me :P
<ricardo_> chuckyp, gnomefreak : i use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and now it's downloading files...
<chuckyp> ricardo_, k
<Rambo3> i only install kde
<kuja> Hm, I should install kubuntu-desktop too -_-;
<elkbuntu> kuja howso?
<HymnToLife> ricardo_ > did you enable the KDE 3.5.1 repo ?
<kuja> elkbuntu: Messing with CD ripping software, while playing from the CD lol, for some odd reason that felt the need to crash gnome-panel and nautilus repeatedly
<ricardo_> HymnToLife: Where can i enable this repo?
<HymnToLife> ricardo_ > http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Rambo3> kde cd tools are much better then gnomes
<elkbuntu> kuja ah
<leobeta> [Default] 
<leobeta> num_clients=3
<leobeta> 0,RestartStyleHint=3
<leobeta> 0,Priority=0
<leobeta> 0,RestartCommand=xcompmgr -cfF
<leobeta> 0,Program=xcompmgr
<kuja> Yeah well KDE is much slower than GNOME, regardless of how faster Qt is than GTK.
<HymnToLife> highly recommended to upgrade, it fixes a lot of security hole
<leobeta> 1,RestartStyleHint=3
<leobeta> 1,Priority=30
<leobeta> 1,RestartCommand=dsl
<leobeta> 1,Program=dsl
<leobeta> 2,RestartStyleHint=3
<leobeta> 2,Priority=50
<_jason> leobeta: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ in the future
<leobeta> 2,RestartCommand=gdesklets
<leobeta> 2,Program=gdesklets
<leobeta> 'dsl' is the command for connecting...i must erase the ones with the '1', right?
<kuja> Geez
<elkbuntu> !tell leobeta about pastebin
<leobeta> thx, sorry
<Rambo3> leaobata can you please paste your kernel source too?
<kuja> Anyone know how to run fluxbox and gnome at the same time?
<leobeta> fuck off
<Rambo3> startfluxbox in terminal?
<Rambo3> watch your language
<kuja> Not quite familiar with how to run 2 xsessions
<leobeta> watch your attitude
<eri1> quotacheck -avugm gives me - quotacheck: Can't stat() mounted device /dev/sda3: No such file or directory
<_jason> alright guys, drop it please
<leobeta> im out of it
<kuja> rawr
<elkbuntu> leobeta, you're the one who needs to watch their attitude
<eri1> quotacheck: Can't find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option
<eri1> help?
<osku> #ubuntu-fi
<HymnToLife> perkele :p
<Rambo3> moi
<leobeta> i'm sorry about the "fckoff", i already drop it, i apologize
<leobeta> sorry rambo3
<leobeta> =)
<Rambo3> np
<leobeta> zg
<leobeta> gz
<jessid> hello to everybody
<ninnnu> hello jessid
<jessid> some of you know a good program to use voice over IP?
<kuja> Uh, is it possible to run 2 window managers?
<eri1> help?quotacheck -avugm gives me - quotacheck: Can't stat() mounted device /dev/sda3: No such file or directory
<eri1> quotacheck: Can't find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option
<HymnToLife> jesseman_ > skype ?
<gnomefreak> isnt gnome-meeting VoIP?
<ninnnu> kuja: I think it isn't, but maybe using 2 different Xs same time... (ctrl+alt+F7 and F8)
<kuja> The day Logitech starts writing Linux drivers for their cams is the day I Jesus becomes real. Man what is UP with them.
<leobeta> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9595 ...
<leobeta> i'd really thx u if u can take a look at it
<Seveas> !installing
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Seveas
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> well, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<jessid> If I have an account with another provider, can I use gnome meeting???
<no_gatez_fan> laufin and nodding on logitech comment
<_jason> leobeta: yep, erase the ones with a ``1''
<Seveas> !installing is <reply> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<chuckyp> jessid, What are you trying to do?
<Seveas> !no install is <reply> see installing
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<gnomefreak> :)
<jessid> to call another phone using my PC, chuckyp
<Seveas> (I'm in a wikipage-frenzy today)
<gnomefreak> i see that
* gnomefreak hopes one day to learn how to do them 
<Rambo3> !skype
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<kuja> ninnnu: Then what?
<leobeta> Gz...thx u
<ninnnu> kuja: I dunno...
<kuja> -_-;
<kuja> Thanks though
<ninnnu> It was just a guess... I have heard something about xnest or something, but...
* gnomefreak wrote a page on how to install a google earth type app for linux but not sure if people even use google earth
<Rambo3> hehe gnomefreak wiki about that?
<eri1> help please - quotacheck -avugm gives me - quotacheck: Can't stat() mounted device /dev/sda3: No such file or directory
<eri1> quotacheck: Can't find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option
<ninnnu> Mandriva had a option on KDE-menu which started another X-session to ctrl-alt-f8...
<gnomefreak> not a wiki yet i havent figured out wikis yet
<gnomefreak> its sitting lonely on my site
<Rambo3> google earth type app. i thought google earth.
<gnomefreak> Rambo3: google earth isnt ported for l;inux
<gnomefreak> linux*
<Rambo3> yeah i know .
<gnomefreak> gdebi sounds sweet :)
<Qwerty> does anyone know a guide that shows how I can install xmms in my ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !xmms
<ubotu> it has been said that xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<gnomefreak> thats not what i was looking for
<ompaul> there is a wiki earth type project
<_jason> Qwerty: it's in the repositories, just use synaptic.  You may also want to look at beep-media-player which is basically a better xmms
<defrysk>  Qwerty sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-mad (last for mp3support)
<gnomefreak> there is?
<Qwerty> i dont have the latest ubuntu sorry >_< am using .4
<gnomefreak> 5.04?
<Qwerty> yes
<defrysk> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper remember it may break Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<ompaul> gnomefreak, so I was told by a person who I trust level 1
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh ok than it shall stay on my site :)
<leobeta> is there any file somewhere where i can manage the starting of the sessions? daemons, scripts, etc that load up at the beginning
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jason: but the gaim xmms plugin wont work, so some of us need xmms ;)
<wicked_> i got some synaptic error
<wicked_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> one of these days im gonna find something and make a wiki i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> (wont work with BMP)
<wicked_> several times with different address
<_jason> Kamping_Kaiser: I see, what do gaim xmms plugins do?
<gnomefreak> wicked_: try taking the ca. out of it
<Rambo3> didn t several people have problem with cs repos?
<Rambo3> ca . that is
<gnomefreak> Rambo3: yes ive seen it a few time in last 24 hours
<wicked_> how may i take this off editing sources.list?
<navaneeth> i started using ubuntu yesterday. i have some problems. can someone help me?
<wicked_> is it the way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jason: alows you to contrll xmms through gaim (and do irritatitng things like display song on screen)
<gnomefreak> wicked_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<wicked_> ok thx
<_jason> Kamping_Kaiser: ah
<gnomefreak> wicked_: dont forget save close and run sudo apt-get update
<navaneeth> ok.how can you put a shortcut to /usr/games on desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jason: especialy usefull on a system with xgl, becaue of no "always on top" with xgl *not happy*
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: right click create launcher
<gnomefreak> or better yet you can cp it to desktop
<wicked_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wicked_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<leobeta> what file besides "/.gnome2/session-manual" manage the starting of the sessions ?
<gnomefreak> wicked_: do you have the cdrom repo enabled?
<wicked_> i think i have
<gnomefreak> it should be at very very top of that page
<wicked_> should i take it off,
<gnomefreak> just put a # infornt of it for now and take the # away from the other repos that start with deb
<gnomefreak> infront*
<wicked_> ok
<gnomefreak> save close apt-get update
* gnomefreak brb
<Qwerty> guys where ill find the sources.list -_- I need to with someone pvtly, i feel embarrassed keep asking noobs question with none stop
<chuckyp> /etc/apt/sources.list I believe
<gnomefreak> Qwerty: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, gksudo?
<gnomefreak> Qwerty: if gksudo doesnt work use sudo instead
<gnomefreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> I heard gksudo is Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root priveleges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<chuckyp> ahh
<chuckyp> I don't use sudo
<leobeta> i had problems with sudo
<leobeta> like when i tried to "sudo gedit /xxx" with an user with same privileges as root, didnt work
* gnomefreak can do anything you can do with su and more :)
<wicked_> wooohoooo
<wicked_> thank you, that was some fast help
<gnomefreak> wicked_: better now?
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> now i will brb
<Bilange> leobeta: you can always do 'sudo -i'
<Bilange> then gedit /xxx, then ctrl+d to go get out of root account
<leobeta> Bilange, same error
<Bilange> wha? did you check the file permissions? :/
<leobeta> i dont need to if the pass i log with is of an user with root privileges, righgt?
<leobeta> right?*
<navaneeth> gnomefreak: i could cp it to desktop dut i cannot create a shortcut.
<Bilange> hey, i never tried to lock root off reading/writing a file.. let me ttry this out
<gnomefreak> you might have to make a sym link for that im not sure i use launchers only
<leobeta> w8, not root, i mean, user "xx" that has almost same privileges as root
<navaneeth> sym link???
<leobeta> thats what i meant =S
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: just a quikie linux doesnt use shortcuts
<gnomefreak> symbolic link hold on let me see ubotu can tell you more
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell navaneeth about symlink
<navaneeth> ok.but i want to add a game in the application>games> list. what should i do?
<chuckyp> !sym link
<ubotu> chuckyp: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bilange> oops.. either way, sudo should run gedit with the same userid than root, mimicking root's privileges(sp?)
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: thats a bit tricky ( easier to make a launcher for either desktop or panel
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chuckyp about symlink
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I don't want to know I was trying to post it to the room
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<prada> navaneeth: go to /usr/share/applications
<Cyorxamp> Is there something that can take care of the installation of graphics driver and setting them up?  (i.e. instead of mucking about in xorg.conf and such things) - basically yes I am on about something similar to 'Display Properties' on windows.  Don't just say 'go back to windoze'
<prada> and figure out from there
<leobeta> "(sp?)" ?
<Bilange> 'spelling?' -- i was not sure about that word's spelling
<leobeta> oh
<gnomefreak> prada: how does that help him?
<prada> gnomefreak: he can leech one of the desktop files and modify it for his game menu item
<leobeta> Bilange: thats wha i thought...i mean, sudo is for rooting, and if "xx" has almost same privileges as God, i shoudlnt get the "incorrect passwd" error
<prada> gnomefreak: I might have got the question wrong though :)
<Bilange> leobeta: whats your file? is that included in ubuntu by defualt so i could dig a bit deeper?
<Cyorxamp> it's bad enough linux drivers have to be reverse engineered for most hardware - let alone shit ways of installing and configuring any drivers that do exist
<leobeta> take anyone u want
<gnomefreak> prada: ok we know that but he is new to linux that would give me horrible sideaffects if he messes up
<leobeta> i think is a privileges matter
<gnomefreak> s/me/him
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, what are you talking about there are ways to configure it you just don't know them.
<mojo_> i have a question
<gnomefreak> mojo_: ask
<Cyorxamp> well this is why I am asking CHubbZ
<Cyorxamp> * chuckyp
<leobeta> oh right...hehe, i remember i take "xx" out of the root group...
<leobeta> lol
<as_284> hello, does anyone has this motherboard ASROCK K7vm3 chipset VIA?
<ricardo_> gnomefreak, chuckyp: the downloading was in 94% and ocur and error, it say it can obtain some files, please execute apt-get update or fix-missing ... what can i do now?
<prada> gnomefreak: I don't think creating an extra .desktop file is really going to break stuff :)
<as_284> i cant make the modem to work
<leobeta> sorry bilange =S
<mojo_> what's difference b/w OEM mode and normal mode in next ubuntu release?
<Bilange> incorrect password? you should write the user's password in it, not root's, in case yo udidny know
<as_284> its a AMR
<as_284> AMR modem
<leobeta> yep yep, i knew
<Rambo3> i never had problem with gnu drivers only binary ones
<Bilange> just to make sure :)
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: run sudo apt-get update and than try again
<navaneeth> i modified xorg.conf and got it right.i am pretty confident.which file in /usr/share/applications is it?
<porko> iv iv
<leobeta> ;),  i took out that user out of root group, thats why i couldnt
<prada> navaneeth: just pick one of the .desktop files ... like gnibbles or something ... edit it and put in the stuff for your game that seems relevant
<porko> what
<mojo_> no answer for my question?
<porko> why i must
<gnomefreak> prada: if he does something he shouldnt in a file it can cause bad things to happen (like delete something important?
<Bilange> root group? on my installation there was an 'admin' group created for that purpose (allowing users to get roots permission)
<porko> i do not understan you
<prada> navaneeth: you need to give the .desktop file a new name of course ... navaneeth_game.desktop or something
<gnomefreak> porko: what language doo you speak?
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: occur the same thing
<navaneeth> i will make a backup.
<navaneeth> ok.
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: sudo apt-get fix-missing
<prada> gnomefreak: yeah ... he could, but I'm pretty convinced he won't get it that wrong considering that he's only modifying an existing file
<porko> slovene
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: if still no good use sudo apt-get -f install
<prada> gnomefreak: unless he puts and rm -rf * there ;)
<prada> s/and/an
<gnomefreak> prada: i stopped giving people benifit of doubt it always bits me in the butt
<Bilange> somewhat offtopic here, whats the first part in 's/and/an' supposed to mean? 'search'?
<gnomefreak> prada: you know kind of like when you get an error and it tells you to run a command
<gnomefreak> people dont always relize what to do
<prada> gnomefreak: :D ... yeah ... I've met the type
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: when i execute sudo apt-get fix-missing, console said: invalid operation
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: sudo apt-get -f install please
<navaneeth> i can't find .desktop file. there is .list file though.
<Rambo3> .Desktop
<prada> gnomefreak: maybe navneeth should use a menu editor ... I hope that's safe
<gnomefreak> ive never used fix missing but im kind of thinking its sudo apt-get install fix-missing but nto osure thats why i gave you the other command
<gnomefreak> he cant use it it wont add his game
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: ok it execute.. it said 0 updates, 0 to delete and 0 for install
<Roots> Yeah, you need roots permission
<leobeta> admin, u're right : :)
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again please
<porko> pa pejte vsi skupi nekam
<chuckyp> apt-get --fix-missing
<gnomefreak> porko: what language do you speak?
<tekgrunt> :\
<leobeta> =/
<porko> slovene
<kameron> what's the package name that has development tools, etc?
<gnomefreak> kameron: build-essential
<kameron> that's the one gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<kameron> dang, it's already installed
* gnomefreak thinks they need to add that to install
<Cyorxamp> Device Manager - that's it! That's what I need... a graphical way of installing and configuring linux drivers - and yes something that can be used WITHOUT reading a manual... anyone telling me to go back to windows or other such comments with be insulted - any ideas on a linux Device Manager?
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: the same error,  it said execute apt-get update or fix-missing,, and finish the operation
<Rambo3> Cyorxamp pick up the book and program it you self maby, or start a project with other people
<gnomefreak> maybe device manager?
<gnomefreak> system>admin>device manager?
<Rambo3> device manager doesnt install drivers from there
<Cyorxamp> STFU Rambo3
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin please
<sanitarium> what am i doing wrong that I cant get ubuntu to surf in canada
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: please be nice
<Cyorxamp> hey I warned people
<sanitarium> whats with that ipv4/v6 stuff thats seems to be messing me up
<ricardo_> what is pastebin? excuse for my bad english
<Rambo3> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: your warning means nothing to us we are here to help out of nicness of our hearts no pay no nothing now please read the coc and abide by it
<jux> ccccccccc
<Cyorxamp> You give me shit - I'll give you shit
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: what is pastebin? excuse for my bad english
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<sanitarium> can anyone point me to answer forums/google not helping do i need to disable ipv6 or what
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ricardo_ about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sanitarium> anyone?
<gnomefreak> ty sir
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-47-144-216.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<navaneeth> gnomefreak: when i open the ppd file for installing my printer i get "Missing asterisk in column 1 at 1:'/usr/share/ppd/Canon/Canon-BJC-2100-bjc600.ppd.gz' any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Bilange> sanitarium: i can talk to you in french if that helps
<coz> morning to all
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: that sounds like a code issue but try adding a * where it says too?
<Frafra> hi all
<ELpH95o> morning
<gnomefreak> and recompile it than install it
<gnomefreak> nm forget that
<Frafra> does exist an app-server for display photos?
<coz> Hello Frafra and ElpH95o
<Frafra> hello coz
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: isnt your printer in the cups list?
<coz> Frafra if you mean an application try F-spot
<Rambo3> app-server ? qiv is slideshow type program
<navaneeth> yes
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: to set up printers cup works the best it has drivers for supported printers
<gnomefreak> after chosing your printer hit install drivers
<navaneeth> i did that. it asked for ppd file.
<Frafra> I need an app that allow me to see my photos when I connect to the server where it's installed
<coz> Frafra hold on I will check
<navaneeth> i selected the recommended file and clicked open.
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: im not real fimilar for ppd but sounds like a bug in the code
<salah> Hi
<sanitarium> Bilange, sorry no french here i wish i was that smart
<navaneeth> ok. thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw navaneeth
<Bilange> oh, i thought you were french, since you use sympatico :)
<salah> How can Install Mplayer? I am facing a huge problem
<_jason> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<sanitarium> like ubuntu alot have 5 workstations would like to switch over, but cant make the internet work .
<sanitarium> google search makes it sound like ipv6 problem
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: hi i still dont have my graphic card problem fixed do you think that installing Ubuntu Default can make things work out??
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: i think it will give you a better shot at it atleast
<royboy46> Anybody need to copy plugins to firfox but dont have permission How do you change permissions
<gnomefreak> all the lib will be installed for you
<Bilange> as far as I know, sympatico dosent provide Ipv6 yet... do you have a router to connect to the net?
<coz> Frafra i cannot find one that specifically does that My ignorance probably is definately an application out there for that
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: can you recieve this file?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: what file can i recieve?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: did you put your sources.list file on pastebin?
<sanitarium> Bilange, its the only distro i can not get to work behide my smoothwall firewall it assigns ip ipv6, everytime
<Rambo3> sanitarium can you use sudo echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/eth0/autoconf se if that will disable it
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: no yet, for that reason i'm trying to send you souces.list
<sanitarium> Rambo3, trying it now one sec
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: no dont send it to me just copy and paste the file to pastebin sir
<Rambo3> do you use router wifi or what sanitarium ?
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: hi i still have that Xserver Problem With my Graphic Card do u hink that installing Default 5.10 ubuntu could make things work out?
<sanitarium> 6meg dsl pppoe with smoothwall (acts as firewall/router)
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: i said yes up there^^^^
<LinuxIdiot> gnomefreak: sorry coz my connection failed
<LinuxIdiot> :s
<gnomefreak> LinuxIdiot: it couldnt hurt to try it
<LinuxIdiot> got u
<Rambo3> http://www.telscom.ch/configuration_of_ipv6_features.htm
<raggi> can someone give me a hand with dircolors?
<gnomefreak> i remember alot of people had connection issues with ipv6 they went down to ipv4 and it worked (not sure why just remembering)
<raggi> it's working as root, but not for a normal user
<raggi> LS_COLORS is exported, and which ls shows the same as root is using
<Rambo3> maby blocking ipv6 module blacklisting will do the trick . but i dont know that much about ipv6
<gnomefreak> me neither
<gnomefreak> raggi: chmod will change permissions on files  try man chmod
<gnomefreak> see if that will help you more
<Bilange> same here, never used ipv6 yet :/
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: ok i have pastebin
<gnomefreak> i dont even know what one im using im assuming its 6
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: do you have the link to it after you hit send
<_jason> raggi: just alias ls as 'ls --color=auto', checkout ~/.bashrc
<kesara> Dose Ubuntu live CD have gcc?
<sanitarium> just thought it weird that installs ipv6 and sets up dhcp right out of the box
<gnomefreak> kesara: yes it should be installed by default
<_jason> kesara: I think so, try installing build-essential
<noel32> hi any1 here
<gnomefreak> if not look for it in synaptic
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9597
<gnomefreak> build-essential is universe i thought
<gnomefreak> ty ric
<gnomefreak> <tab>
<_jason> gnomefreak: nope, main I think
<kesara> gnomefreak, _jason, I'm asking about the Live CD.
<sanitarium> Rambo3, tried .. alias net-pf off ipv6 .. doesnt work
<_jason> kesara: yeah, try installing build-essential in synaptic
<_jason> kesara: system > administration > synaptic
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: on the very first line you need to add a # just before the word deb so it looks like #deb cdrom:.....
<_jason> sanitarium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&highlight=ipv6+disable
<_jason> sanitarium: read the later posts as there seems to be better solution below the original
<noel32> is ubuntu good for a laptop acer travelmate 3400 or wont it find any drivers for it on that os
<Fredde> noel32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer?highlight=%28laptop%29
<kesara> _jason, It is possible to install new apps on Live CD?
<_jason> kesara: yep
<kesara> _jason, Ok, thx
<noel32> fredde
<gnomefreak> are all gforce cards 3d im looking at the gforce 6000 card
<kemik> uhm.. yes
<LinuxJones> sanitarium: did you update-modules before re-booting ?
<sanitarium> LinuxJones, no ?
<noel32> if i later on have problem installing my devices will people here help me out with that kind of things?
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<LinuxJones> sanitarium: do that then re-boot ipv6 should not be loaded after
<phreak97> ok, someone guide me on how to install azureus?
<_jason> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<gnomefreak> next is geforce and gforce same?
<phreak97> ty
<LinuxJones> sanitarium: you made the change in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file ?
<bliss1> hey
<bliss1> what does this mean have I failed to install something  (gedit:11041): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bjornkri> hey hey
<sanitarium> LinuxJones, when i edited the modules it made it worse ?
<LinuxJones> sanitarium: the module is still loading ?
<bjornkri> I'm about to do my first presentation on my laptop since moving to Linux... :P Been going smoothly so far, preparing for it, except I can't seem to find how to add sound.
<sanitarium> LinuxJones, just run update-modules or edit file then run update
<bjornkri> I'm using impress, and the help says Insert - Object - Sound.
<bjornkri> Insert I can do, Object as well... but there's no Sound option
<monomachus> hi
<LinuxJones> sanitarium: edit the file then run update-modules then re-boot and the ipv6 module should not be listed in lsmod
<phreak97> i'm having serious issues with azureus
<sanitarium> LinuxJones, ok thanks trying now
<sanitarium> brb
<LinuxJones> k
<phreak97> it doesnt save its position on the screen for one
<phreak97> it starts half off the right side
<z3r0x> hi guys
<LinuxJones> z3r0x: hey
<noel32> if i later on have problem installing my devices will people here help me out with that kind of things?
<LinuxJones> noel32: yes
<theine> noel32, sure
<noel32> thnx guys, can any1 please give me a link were i can download the iso file so i can install it
<LinuxJones> noel32:  >> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ELpH95o> yes noel
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: How can i modify souces.list?
<Fredde> noel32: vilken arkitektur har du?
<salah_> hi
<Fredde> x86?
<theine> ricardo_, open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<noel32> thnx u guys give good support i went  to another channel last time o downloadded fedora they didnt help me out nothing on my computer worked only the i could listen to musik nothing elese
<Fredde> neol32: with ubuntu, you'll do mouch more
<warty> anyone here?
<noel32> is it good fo working with wireless audioating and bluesnarffing?
<LinuxJones> noel32: there is great information on the wiki. New users guides etc. to help get your up and running with Ubuntu.
<salah> I am facing problem to setup Mplayer.
<warty> im just using this live CD cuz my pc's fekked...
<salah> How can I setup this easyly
<theine> salah, how did you install mplayer?
<LinuxJones> noel32: look here and see if you can find your network card listed >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<salah> I am following a link --http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<warty> linuxjones... is there any kind of messenger here?
<salah> When I reach this ---tar -xjf Blue-1.4.tar.bz2. Than it's not work anymore
<salah> plz help me out.  I have been tring for a while
<theine> salah, do you need a newer version of mplayer than the one present in the ubuntu repositories?
<phreak97> is there an alternative to azureus?
<salah> how can I do that
<salah> Actually I m new user
<noel32> i have 2 wireless card 1 that is internal WLAN 802.11g mini-PCI Module Broadcome, 2nd one is D-link DWL-G650m that is in the pc card
<Rambo3> thay should have put  tar -xjf MPlayer-* for future use and compresed apt into one liner
<LinuxJones> warty: you mean like a bot ?
<theine> salah, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<warty> i mean like a messenger program.._
<warty> ?*
<salah> Ifollowed but nothing happend
<LinuxJones> noel32: the dlink card should work out of the box. What kind of broadcom wireless card do you have ?
<Webx> what dose grep "^a" do?
<[Leo] > Webx, it's a regexp
<nickrud> salah: what problems did you have with that page?
<gnomefreak> is there any reason my pc wont run a geforce card?
<theine> salah, you need to enable the multiverse repository, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<gnomefreak> i have the memory to cover it by a long shot
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: is the nvidia module loaded ?
<theine> salah, then you can install mplayer via the Synaptic package manager
<gnomefreak> LinuxJones: ill let you know after i buy it but i dont wanna buy it if pc wont run it
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: are you talking gforce or nforce ?
<phreak97> what directory to applets go to?
<noel32> thats the only infor mation i could find on my windows
<gnomefreak> i checked the hardware site so im cool there
<gnomefreak> gforce
<phreak97> i have deskbar and i want to try edit the options manually with whatever config file it uses
<gnomefreak> fx5200
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: it should work jsut fine
<gnomefreak> ty sir
<phreak97> since the fucking preferences menu doesnt work properly
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: I have one of those
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: It's not a great card tho, but it's cheap
<gnomefreak> phreak97: please watch you language
<phreak97> sorry
<noel32> linuxjones thats the only info i can find on my wireless card
<sanitarium> im just convinced it doesnt like me
<sanitarium> lol
<ELpH95o> these lollipops my doctor prescribed for me are so potent that i just thought i was typing messages on IRC
<LinuxJones> noel32: do you have a livecd ?
<ccharles> hi, if i built a custom LiveCD, could i build x86 one's while i'm on PPC? (i.e. can casper "cross compile", if i unpack a i386 livecd on ppc, and regenerate on ppc)?
<noel32> no i am running windows now
<Mannie> there are anyone here please ?
<phreak97> gnomefreak, got me an answer anyway?
<_jason> Mannie: hello, just ask a question and someone will try to help if they know how
<LinuxJones> noel32: if you have high speed internet download the livecd and boot to that you will know if Ubuntu supports both your cards out of the box. How old is your computer or wireless network card ?
<ELpH95o> noel:i'd try a live cd first to see how you like itif you do any music production i'd keep windows on your pc
<gnomefreak> LinuxJones: i figure it has 3d than its all good i am trying to get 3d working on this pc thats really the jist of it
<noel32> no i want to learn how to work with wireless cards and bluetooth utilites
<noel32> sniffing and stuff not for musi
<noel32> c
<gabriel> aloha my brothers
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: No, i try to use apt-get install ku....... but occur the same error, perhaps i have to reboot?
<gabriel> what can i do to move the screen a bit to the left ? i user a samsung 970p 19 " lcd with no bottons :(
<gabriel> *i use
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: i modify sources.list
<noel32> were can i download the live cd
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: you shouldnt have to ok let me get you a sources.list to replace yours that will better fit it ok?
<ELpH95o> noel:then you should use linux :)
<Zoroaster> good day mates
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak: the card will be fine ;)
<phreak97> gah, it's so frustrating, surely someone here has enough knowledge of linux to tell me where things get installed to
<_jason> phreak97: dpkg does, just do dpkg -L <packagename>
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: are you using ubuntu5.10?
<gabriel> to move the screen on a LCD with no buttons ? Thx
<LinuxJones> phreak97: normal user programs usually go in /usr/bin/
<noel32> ELpH95o which of the linux software do u preffer
<phreak97> linuxboy,
<phreak97> oops
<phreak97> _jason,  you misread
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: i'm using ubuntu 5.10
<nny> so i just found out that OOffice stored a very important paper in /tmp, and now it's gone!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<nny> whats the way to get it back if any???
<phreak97> LinuxJones, not there:(
<_jason> phreak97: didn't you ask where things got installed to?
<Webx> where can i find a list of what the usual regular expressions do? regunal-expresions.info is far 2 much text.. please
<LinuxJones> phreak97: you can do locate mozilla-firefox as an example
<theine> phreak97, what exactly are you searching for?
<_jason> Webx: google, or 'man 7 regex'
<gnomefreak> ok ricardo_ take out everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and add what is on this page in there http://pastebin.com/578460
<LinuxJones> phreak97: or whereis appname
<Webx> _jason: thanks
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: after pasteing in the new list click save than close  than run sudo apt-get update
<noel32> ELpH95o which of the linux software do u preffer  fot that kind of stuff then
<theine> phreak97, or which appname
<Webx> _jason: "^a" match something thats starts whit a? =S
<_jason> Webx: yes
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: let me know what happens please i will stay until it gets done
<gnomefreak> or until 11 gets here what ever comes first
<jerry> hello room. would some one mind helping a linux noob log in as a root user?
<ELpH95o> noell:I dont do any sniffing
<Webx> _jason: oh, now it works.. there is no ide to hav "" around it? like "^a".. thats what the book says.. but it dosnt work :D
<vtomek> hy! can everyone help? i can't install my wifi card in pcmcia slot
<ELpH95o> ive been working on learning C++
<ELpH95o> and linux is a good platform for that
<_jason> Webx: where are you using the regular expression?
<LinuxJones> jerry: don't login as root user
<ELpH95o> and working on developing a midi sequencer
<noel32> ELpH95o is redhat good for that kind of stuff?
<_jason> ubotu: tell jerry about root
<Fredde> ELpH95o: isn't linux a good platform for all kind of coding?
<Bilange> jerry: use 'sudo -i' to have root permissions... by default root account is locked
<Fredde> :p
<Webx> _jason: question is what ls -C1 |  grep "^a" dose.. =S
<LinuxJones> jerry: you can get root priviliges by typing sudo -s (enter your username's password)
<jerry> tks will u explain how to?>
<jerry> now i c
<ELpH95o> yup freeddi
<ELpH95o> i dont like redhat
<jerry> typesudo or -s?
<ELpH95o> the package management in redhat is the worst
<_jason> Webx: it's good practice to put it in quotes because some the shell may try to expand some characters, although the ones you have there won't cause a problem, just surround it with ''
<Webx> _jason: think it works now.. it lists the files starting on a right?
<Fredde> ELpH95o: none of use does, none of us...
<_jason> Webx: yeah
<gnomefreak> im finding it easier to code in linux than win by a long shot
<noel32> ELpH95o i used fedora lat time but i couldnt find any of my drivers at all
<Webx> _jason: thanks ones more =)
<_jason> Webx: also, you may want to read man grep and see the differences with egrep
<piglop> is there a way to run xorg 7 on breezy?
<jerry> sudo or -s in terminal this is my first time so im kind of nervous
* gnomefreak could spend 3-4 days thanking _jason for all the times hes helped me :)
<gnomefreak> jerry: what are you trying to do?
<Bilange> jerry: 'sudo -i'
<jerry> install yahoo
<Bilange> gnomefreak: loggin in as root :)
<gnomefreak> yuck
<jerry> and then americas army game
<selinium> Hi , can anyone using sound juicer ripping to mp3 give me the right gstreamer pipeline? it is in the prefs
<gnomefreak> yahoo doesnt work well on linux
<gnomefreak> but yes root sudo -i will do the trick
<gnomefreak> neither yahoo or aim work good on linux and have very poor settings
<selinium> gnomefreak, that is a bit insecure doing it that way isn't it?
<jerry> ok so i should not install?
<gnomefreak> selinium:do you mean gstreamer.08-mad?
<gnomefreak> selinium: anytime you use a root terminal its not really secure
<nny> so.. whats up with ubuntu? does it delete tmp on reboot?
<nny> well delete the files in tmp
<jerry> i just want to do one simple install with s/o holding my hand if you will
<gnomefreak> sudo -i is the best way to do it tho as apposes to -s
<YogSothoth> Hi
<jerry> tk u gnome
<Bilange> nny: y, i think it does, but im not 100% sure
<gnomefreak> jerry: install a deb its easy :)
<jerry> a deb ? im new
<YogSothoth> How can I force Ubuntu to open Gmail composer instead of Evolution for new email?
<jerry> real new
<selinium> gnomefreak, Can you rip to mp3?
<gnomefreak> .deb is a packages build for debian and debian based distros
<sps_br> hi all, need help with espresso (flight cd 4 amd64)
<_jason> YogSothoth: in a firefox window for example?
<jerry> wiped my hd cof win/xp
<selinium> gnomefreak, with sound juicer?
<LinuxJones> YogSothoth: system >> preferences >> prefered applications
<gnomefreak> selinium: i dont but im sure i could if i tried hard enought  (you might ant to see if the restricted site can help you)
<gnomefreak> never used soundjuicer
<selinium> gnomefreak, OK
* gnomefreak uses k3b for most part
<YogSothoth> _jason: yes in a new tab in firefox
<selinium> gnomefreak, I try to steer clear of K programs... Gnome all the way!
<gnomefreak> i dont blame you im just so used to k3b its habit
<_jason> YogSothoth: I've written a script to do it, don't know of other ways.  Although there is an extension that will do it if you click links in firefox (links in your mail and irc will still open in evo)
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: now it's downloading files
<sps_br> any help with espresso live cd installer
<sanitarium> my route doesnt show loopback as part of it
<ompaul> gnomefreak, thats the part that gives you freak in your nick ;-)
<sps_br> ?
<selinium> ANy soundjuicer users ripping to mp3 about?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: cool did you get past the apt-get update part without issues?
<jerry> ~$ sudo-i
<jerry> bash: sudo-i: command not found
<YogSothoth> LinuxJones: thanks that should be that. I will try a custom command
<selinium> hiu ompaul :)
<sanitarium> how do i add it to destination
<sanitarium> ?
<_jason> jerry: space after sudo: sudo -i
<ompaul> selinium, msg
<gnomefreak> ;) ompaul you got that right
<YogSothoth> _jason: LinuxJones' solution seems smarter
<jerry> ahh tks
<ricardo_> still no, it's downloading a lot of things
<selinium> ompaul, ?
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: but since now thanks a lot for your help
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: last coomadn you ran was apt-get update?
<_jason> YogSothoth: hrmm wel I put the script there, how do you make it open the gmail composer?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: anytime i enjoy helping others
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: yes, it was apt-get update
<jerry> ahh eurika tks room im liking this allready
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: ok you may get gpg errors for now ignore them
<jerry> my first SUDO wow im so easy
<jerry> to amuse
<gnomefreak> jerry: sudo apt-get install packagename is easy and should be good for most beginning users
<jmjones> anyone know of a good app to convert what you're doing on your desktop to video (i.e. for creating screencasts)?
<gnomefreak> jerry: and yes it will get harder the deeper you go into linux/ubuntu
<efbie> jmjones:  xvidcap
<sunubuntu> parallel virtual machine(pvm) not working on ubuntu.any idea.anyone?
<jerry>  "sudo apt-get install packagename" this after terminal?
<jmjones> efbie any good docs on that?
<gnomefreak> jerry: replace packagename with a packagename
<efbie> nope, you must download a deb on some obscure website
<jerry> gnome im loving it
<jerry> i love info
<sunubuntu> unable to add host to pvm.Anyidea.Pl help.
<jerry> ahh as spelled with pk name
<gnomefreak> like lets say you wanted to install links2 you would type sudo apt-get install links2
<ninnnu> and use "apt-cache search keyword" to search packages
<ninnnu> or http://packages.ubuntu.com
* gnomefreak thinks we should set him up witha  sources.list before going all there with it tho
<jerry> what does "apt" mean
<ninnnu> for example: apt-cache search links
<gnomefreak> apt=advanced package manager
<ninnnu> apt - Advanced Package Tool
<gnomefreak> tool yeah thats it :(
<lcore> man apt
<jerry> wow
<ninnnu> one of best things of Debian/Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jerry: a graphical way to install packages and gives you a long list is synaptic you would go to system>admin>synaptic package manager
<marcos> HOLA
<marcos> ALGUIEN DE VENEZUELA
<vtomek> i want to use my ATMEL wifi card, but driver doesn't work. What can i do?
<jerry> as spelled
<marcos> ALGUIEN DE  VENEZUELA
* gnomefreak sit here some days and read the deffinitions of apps :( and people say i have no life :(
<bjornkri> Anyone know how to play sounds in Impress?
<gnomefreak> marcos: english please or try /join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<jerry> thats funny giggle giggle
<gnomefreak> i do it cause it can only help me help others better :)
<marcos> ALGUIENN DE VENEZUELAAAAAAAAAAA
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jerry> is there a way i can copy the chat so i can use it 4 ref
<marcos> O DE BRAZIL
<ninnnu> !tell marcos about es
<marcos> ALGUIEN DE VENEZUELA
<bjornkri> Guess he's one of those people who look at the keyboard while typing
<bjornkri> actually...
<bjornkri> Since he was asking about Brazil... They don't speak Portuguese in Venezuela do they?
<bjornkri> :S
<Webx> _jason: i tought grep asdf$ matched anyfile containing this letters.. but it dosnt work.. whats $ for? i dont get any difference if i dont use the $ sign..
<gnomefreak> jerry: highlight it and hit copy than paste it to writer and save as something like chat refference.doc and save it to your home folder or if it gives you choice of just your user name that would be your home folder
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: no its spanish iirc
<bjornkri> Yah, thought so :P
<jerry> you have been a great help
<ninnnu> .doc? why not .odt?
<jerry> tks
<gnomefreak> ok fine .odt
<jerry> lol
<ninnnu> .doc is evil ;P
<jerry> why odt?
<gnomefreak> save it as .crap for all i care lol
<nny> anyone wanna enlighten me as to how to search a sh*tload of files for a specific text using grep
<_jason> Webx: it should match only names that end in asdf
<gnomefreak> .odt is an extention for openoffice
<gnomefreak> i think its office document
<ninnnu> .odt is one extension of OpenDocument, actually
<jerry> ahh again tks THE fogis clearing
<nny> it appears grep -a 'pattern' /mnt/dir/* complains arguement is too long
<gnomefreak> one of millions
<Bilange> t
<Webx> _jason: oh im so strupid.. thanks =)
<kenny> hello everyone .....this is my 2nd day with ubuntu and my 2nd day ever with linux and I cant get ubuntu to veiw jpegs, play mp3s or video files
<_jason> bjornkri: ``alguien'' is spanish, ``alguem'' in portuguese
<bjornkri> But no one knows about adding sounds to Impress slides?
<Bilange> sorry for the previous line... there was .sxw, too
<jerry> now i must go ,but i do hope all have a great day
<ninnnu> kenny: to view JPGS, try gwenview and for MP3s, try xmms
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: if you give me a week ill find out :( i was thinking about trying out impress
<bjornkri> hehehe
<bjornkri> Ok, thanks ;)
<sanitarium> im good its work here
<_jason> YogSothoth: did you get the gmail thing to work?
<Mwafrika> How can i install XMMS in Hoary?
<kenny> will xmms play in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i have a slideshow that i did in win and id like to do it in impress with extras but today is school and compusa :)
<gnomefreak> kenny: yes
<kenny> because it works on kde
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ^^that will tell you how to play mp3s
<gnomefreak> kenny: most apps will work in both
<kenny> ok thanks sorry to impose but this thing is making me crazy ....I love it its just a new world to me
<gnomefreak> kenny: it only gets better :)
<kenny> no doubt
<kenny> if i sit in the chat will it kick me out?
<bjornkri> Yeah, I've been using Ubuntu now for 5 days, and I'm down to complaining about GLSlideshow stuttering
<pfp> krhm. has anyone else's acrobat reader spontaneously stopped working recently?
<Bilange> the hardest part is about programming, though :/
<gnomefreak> hell i spent my first year with linux trying out different distros and ive been using ubuntu for last year or so
<ninnnu> I have used Ubuntu for 3 months now...
<[m4steR] > hi all
<ninnnu> (and Linux generally about 2-3 years)
<[m4steR] > how can i execute a .out file ?
<gnomefreak> kenny: not likely
<ninnnu> [m4steR] : go to terminal and say ./a.out ?
<gnomefreak> [m4steR] : did you compile it?
<sanitarium> guys, would you believe me if i said i switched network cards and it just worked .. seems it doesnt like soho network cards .....
<[m4steR] > yes
<Bilange> actually, ive been idle'ing for 24+hrs in here, but no one kicked me
<Rambo3>   : /a.out
<[m4steR] > by a .cpp source
<gnomefreak> i guess yes you did since ther eis an out file
<[m4steR] > ok, let's try
<sanitarium> wondering if i should put the ipv6 modules back
<gnomefreak> ./file.out
<Rambo3> ./a.out that is
<[m4steR] > ok, thanx ;)
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: hows it going over there?
<geniusvicks> How do I use my USB Infra red port?
* gnomefreak just checks in now and again so people dont have to think too hard
<Rambo3> !lirc
<ubotu> well, lirc is at http://www.lirc.com
<geniusvicks> How do I use my USB Infra red port?
<ccharles> any livecd experts around?
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks: follow the instructions ubotu just posted
<jerry> one more q pls how do i log out of sudo?
<_jason> jerry: 'exit'
<gnomefreak> lol @ experts
<ccharles> jerry: ctrl+d or 'exit'
<jerry> ok tks
<gnomefreak> ccharles: just ask the question someone here will know
<ccharles> hi, if i built a custom LiveCD, could i build x86 one's while i'm on PPC? (i.e. can casper "cross compile", if i unpack a i386 livecd on ppc, and regenerate on ppc)?
<visik7> anyone use gmailfs package provided by ubuntu ?
<ccharles> gnomefreak: i did earlier :P (re-asking)
<ninnnu> err... Looks like that lirc.com doesn't work anymore
<ninnnu> http://www.lirc.org/
<_jason> !lirc =~ s/com/org/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<gnomefreak> visik7: not yet i was debating on it tho
<Rambo3> using lirc only on my geexbox
<visik7> gnomefreak: it says login failed even if account data is correct
<gnomefreak> visik7: did you put full address in?
<visik7> full address with @gmail.com ?
<gnomefreak> visik7: you might need to use like gnomefreak@gmail.com
<bjornkri> By the way, are most of you using Xchat for IRC or...?
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: irssi here
<visik7> gnomefreak: yes with and without doesn't work
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: occur and error, and again use apt-get update
<gnomefreak> visik7: than im not sure like i said i havent used it yet
<geniusvicks> where is it gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: were they gpg errors?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak is here
<gnomefreak> where is what?
<gnomefreak> !lirc
<ubotu> somebody said lirc was at http://www.lirc.org
<gnomefreak> ^^^geniu
<ninnnu> woot?
<gnomefreak> my tab isnt working for his name
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: downloading files... but i use the same command and continue downloading
<ninnnu> Did somebody correct that lirc-factoid? I can't see...
<geniusvicks> where are the instructuons
<bjornkri> that's awesome..
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: you dont need to run sudo apt-get update but once
<gnomefreak> ninnnu: didnt know it was broken
<ricardo_> what can i do now?
<bjornkri> lirc =~ s/com/org/ <-- that seemed to fix it (+ ! at the start)
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: what can i do now
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks: click the link they should be on there
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<ninnnu> bjornkri: ok
<bjornkri> (one line after you sait it was broken ;))
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: when apt-get update is done type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linuxboyfriend> what name should I give to apt-get install to install qt3?
<geniusvicks> you mean lirc.com
<Rambo3> geniusvick you can search ubuntu forums for lirc , and see if you find some how-tos
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: ubuntu tell me that can't prove some licenses
<geniusvicks> but that shows something else
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: thats ok for now
<bjornkri> irssi looks a bit like bitchx, is it?
<gnomefreak> bjornkri: its different than bitchx but both are text based
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: ok it began to install
<ninnnu> geniusvicks: no, lirc.org
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: good
<geniusvicks> ik
<gnomefreak> http://www.lirc.org/
<geniusvicks> thanks
<gnomefreak> the link worked fine for me
<geniusvicks> now it wrks
<seicherlbob> hi! I had to hack my system and reset my root and user-password. The thing is, that it seems i have unset my sudo-password (the system never prompts for one since then). any ideas how i can reset the sudo-password?
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that qt installation?
<geniusvicks> I was thinking more of file transfers through IR to my Paml Pc
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob: yes that is why its locked by default
<geniusvicks> what program is available for that
<Rambo3> your apt-cache search doesnt work ?
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob: im sure you would have to add yourself back to the sudoers list
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: ?? what you mean by "locked". I can sudo. but there is no password
<gnomefreak> su is locked be default
<gnomefreak> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob: that site should help for the most part
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: i know. but its no problem with the root. I'd like to set the sudo-password
<linuxboyfriend> Rambo3: apt-cache search qt showed a lot of things and i dont know which should i select to install qt3?
<Rambo3> apt-cache search qt3 dev |grep qt3
<Gnonthgol> seicherlbob: just set the root password
<kuja> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt libqt3-mt-dev
<linuxboyfriend> Rambo3: hmm, got some results, lemme experiment with them :)
<seicherlbob> Gnonthgol, gnomefreak: sudo used to ask me for my userpassword. now it does not. I dont want the root-password, i want the userpassword to be asked for
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob: that site should tell you how to reset it
<Seveas> seicherlbob, sudo will rmember that you were authenticated for 15 minutes
<seicherlbob> Seveas: not after a restart
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its the su thing that scrrews up sudo
<grajkoo>  how to check what process actually using dev/dsp ?
<gnomefreak> iirc the rootsudo site should help you rest sudo
<Seveas> grajkoo, fuser /dev/dsp
<Deep6> lsof /dev/dsp
<gnomefreak> reset*
<grajkoo> seveas: i have no results :/
<gnomefreak> if not i know the man page does i was there the other day
<ricardo_> gnomefreak: thank you. now it's downloading files
<grajkoo> i have tried also lsof /dev/desp
<gnomefreak> ricardo_: yourwelcome that should give you kde 3.5 :)
<grajkoo> seveas: my problem is that... after testing sound by cedega - i havent sound in linux. I haved restart system.. and remove all cedega . I kill all cdega/transgaminig sessions
<[-DevinE-] > how do i instyall a .bin file ?
<grajkoo> any sound servers are off. :(  ive checkd also on livecd - soud card looks fine
<gnomefreak> not sure how to install a bin (was thinking bins got installed after install app
<jouhaman> Hi, quick question: Can you install a micro-atx mobo into a standard atx case?
<gnomefreak> jouhaman: im thinking the case is just that a case you should beable to put pretty much any mobo in it
<erus`> what do i need to apt-get install to get gcc_select ?
<jouhaman> Ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> erus`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
* gnomefreak not real sure what you mean by gcc_select
<erus`> thanks gnome
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: sorry, i only found instructions on allowing sudo and setting sudo to ask for root-password. but i want to ask it for the userpassword. do i have to disable the rootpassword to enable sudo? Might it be a problem that the passwords are equal?
<virtus> how do I install a C++ compiler on ubuntu?
<bakkdoor> sudo apt-get install g++
<gnomefreak> virtus: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<daved> man.. a search on the ubuntu forums for "iscsi" yields 0 results.. is nobody using ubuntu as a real server?
<Absenth> when is Dapper's release date?
<virtus> I did that and I'm supposed to have it but libtool's configure fails
<Absenth> I know it's every 6 months, but I don't remember when Breezy went live.
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob: it could be a problem but i dont know i have never enabled su
<gnomefreak> Absenth: april 20th
<Absenth> gnomefreak, danke.
<erus`> gnomefreak, gcc_select: command not found
<erus`>  still :|
<geniusvicks> I downloaded LIRC now if I type ./setup.sh I get dialog not found
<gnomefreak> Absenth: april and oct are the release months
<geniusvicks> What should I do
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: well, enabling su means setting a clear password. thats the only difference, or am i wrong?
<sgtbaker> meine popo ist sehr smutzig
<gnomefreak> erus`: its not a package with is the package name?
<[-DevinE-] > how do i install a .bin file ?
<gnomefreak> seicherlbob: ive seen alot of people mess up their sudo by enabling su but i dont use su ever for a good reason to :)
<erus`> gnomefreak, sorry, i dont understand...
<_jason> [-DevinE-] : you generally run them.  What are you trying to install?
<erus`> oh theres no gcc_select package no
<[-DevinE-] > a game
<gnomefreak> erus`: if you do apt-cahce search gcc_select it is not a package
<gnomefreak> cache*
<erus`> kk i try that
<[-DevinE-] > its opens it by test editor
<_jason> [-DevinE-] : have you checked the repos first?
<gnomefreak> erus`: so im not sure what package you are looking for or what you need it to do
<[-DevinE-] > that what ?
<erus`> gcc_select changes the compielr
<erus`> to different versions of gcc like 3.3 3.4 etc
<gnomefreak> erus`: you mean from gcc3.4 to gcc4.0?
<_jason> [-DevinE-] : the repositories.  Did you search in synaptic?
<gnomefreak> erus`: ther eis a command to do that
<erus`> i have 4.0 but i need to use 3.3
<gnomefreak> erus`: you installed 3.3 already?
<gnomefreak> or whatever one you need
<seicherlbob> gnomefreak: when i'm member of group admin... will this cause sudo to become useless?
<erus`> yep
<[-DevinE-] > _jason:.: i went 2 happypenguin.com and i found a cool game and i got a torrent file... and when it ended i got a .bin file (must be the install)
<gnomefreak> erus`: someone else may give you right command but its something like exportcc>3.3 or something like that
<erus`> ok ty
<_jason> [-DevinE-] : if you trust the file, just make it executable (chmod +x file) and then run it (./file).  You have to be in the directory whre the file is though
<gnomefreak> not sure on that what group is sudo in?
<sanitarium> how do i update ubuntu ?
<sanitarium> apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sanitarium> gnomefreak, tyy
<[-DevinE-] > oky 10x
<_jason> erus`: are you compiling a program or just using gcc on a file?
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: not always will you need to run apt-get update but for this instance i would
<erus`> compiling a program library type thing
<daimers> tell eliasson about nvidia
<daimers> tell daimers about nvidia
<_jason> erus`: export CC=gcc-3.4, generally works
<gnomefreak> =
<erus`> ah ok ty
<gnomefreak> thanks _jason
<[-DevinE-] > !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<theine> erus`, try "export CC=gcc-3.3" before your run configure and make
<daimers> Where can i find the link how to install nvidia drivers?
<daimers> thanks
<sanitarium> gnomefreak, ok its a brand new install, just got net working, so
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sanitarium> ok
<gnomefreak> that maybe best it will get you any newer kernels
<gnomefreak> for that version of ubuntu
<sanitarium> nice
<seicherlbob> ok... removing me from admin-group was no good idea
<sanitarium> 5.10 dowenloaded it yesterday
<_jason> seicherlbob: nope, want to get back?
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: youll enjoy it its stable :))
<daimers> anyone know how to get "vlc"? ive tryed to add their apt-mirrors and did "apt-get install vlc" but the package dont exist their telling me
<gnomefreak> _jason: he wants both su and sudo
<seicherlbob> _jason: set it already back
<_jason> oh
<gnomefreak> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is, like, totally, a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<seicherlbob> yes... would be nice
<ninnnu> daimers: did you command sudo apt-get upadte?
<gnomefreak> !info vlc
<kuja> sudo apt-get install vlc #works for me
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<erus`> ok thatnks for al your help
<gnomefreak> daimers: you need to enable universe repo
<theine> seicherlbob, you need to enable the root account for that, but I would suggest to use "sudo -i" as a replacement for "su -"
<kuja> gnomefreak: Oddly it's GTK1 :(
<daimers> worked.
<gnomefreak> kuja: what is?
<kuja> vlc
<kuja> gvlc at least
<seicherlbob> _jason: any ideas? my sudo won't promt for my password anymore. i just want sudo to ask me again. right now i will allow me to do everything without asking for passwd
<_jason> seicherlbob: that's normal, once you enter a password once it will remember it for 15 minutes
<_jason> seicherlbob: you can make it forget with 'sudo -k'
<seicherlbob> _jason: I did a restart and i never entered one within this session
<freefab> hi
<theine> seicherlbob, did you modify /etc/sudoers by any chance?
<_jason> seicherlbob: oh, well that's not normal.  Try sudo -k anyway to make sure
<freefab> can anybody tell me how to execute a command at boot time in ubuntu?
<joachim-n> how do I permanenetly set my cvs root?
<seicherlbob> i can still edit fstab without beeing prompted for password
<kuja> joachim-n: $CVSROOT I believe it was.
<joachim-n> yup, but when I log in again it's gone
<joachim-n> or at least, I get this message: cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option
<seicherlbob> theine: yes, i had to to get it running again
<freefab> joachim-n, put it in your .profile or .bashrc
<freefab> nobody can help me?
<kuja> Well, stick it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<freefab> ;)
<theine> seicherlbob, please paste the sudoers file somewhere so that we can take a look at it
<[-DevinE-] > i686 compatible processor.
<seicherlbob> _jason: still... wont prompt.
<freefab> kuja, do you know how to execute a command at boot time in ubuntu?
<kuja> freefab: Hm, not quite sure. Actually, that'd be useful for me to know too.
<kuja> freefab: Maybe there's a resource config somewhere.
<gnomefreak> kuja: system>prefferences>sessions iirc
<freefab> i know, but i can't find any rc.local style configuration file...
<sanitarium> gnomefreak it asked me if im root?
<gnomefreak> than look under start up also the starter guide in the help icon tells you how
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: huh?
<kuja> gnomefreak: Huh? I didn't ask about that :O
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: sudo and use your user password when it asks for password
<kenny> hey everyone......Im not trying to but in but the jpeg veiwer gwenveiw couldnt be found and I keep getting a message bout an error with lillypond when I install programs
<gnomefreak> kuja: you said you would like to know too
<[-DevinE-] > what is a i686 compatible procesor ?????
<ubuntu> hi
<seicherlbob> theine: http://pastebin.com/578561
<kuja> gnomefreak: I'm talking about at boot time. Not GNOME startup
<kuja> As in, once the kernel is uncompressed.
<gnomefreak> kuja: ohhhhhhhh
<avd1> freefab: put it in it's own (executable) file in /etc/init.d, and symlink it to e.g. /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rcS.d
<kuja> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry
<theine> seicherlbob, that looks totally fine
<kuja> gnomefreak: No prob, for the gnome stuff I usually use .gnomerc instead :)
<gnomefreak> kuja: that works too
<kuja> Yep :D
<bob_> hello, anybody know about good wordbook for ubuntu (gnome) that has dbs of words stored locally
<kenny> does anyone know of another Jpeg veiwer I could try?
<seicherlbob> theine: so what can be the problem?
<theine> seicherlbob, did you add yourself to any groups that were not a member of in the first place?
<seicherlbob> theine: not a good feeling when everyone can do everything aslong as i'm not logged off
<gnomefreak> kenny: gimp or gthumb
<seicherlbob> theine: i had to do that manually cause i locked myself out of all groups (typing-mistake)
<theine> seicherlbob, only members of the admin group will be able to do everything
<sanitarium> gnome i forget the second sudo
<sanitarium> lol
<seicherlbob> theine: that's what i am now
<gnomefreak> lol san
<theine> seicherlbob, so which groups do you belong to?
<gnomefreak> that will do it
<sanitarium> cant type
<kenny> gimp wont recognize it
<theine> seicherlbob, yeah, but not everybody else I guess?
<gnomefreak> sanitarium: you can run the commans sepratly if you wish
<seicherlbob> theine: disk cdrom sudo audio video users admin
<theine> seicherlbob, aha... remove yourself from the sudo group
<sanitarium> gnomefreak, ok
<seicherlbob> theine: ok, whats the sudogroup good for?
<seicherlbob> AH!
<gnomefreak> ok im gone time to get vc and school :(
<theine> seicherlbob, appearently for using sudo without a password :)
<seicherlbob> theine: its the group for sudo. so the system thinks i am sudo... so i can do everything
<seicherlbob> theine: yes!
<seicherlbob> theine: thats it. members of sudo dont get asked for sudo-password
<theine> seicherlbob, good to know
<_jason> hrmm never knew that
<seicherlbob> wellwell... learning by trial and error
<kenny> is there a tool that makes all this comman line stuff a lil more windows like.........not trying to be funny .
<theine> seicherlbob, that's always a very good way of learning in my experience
<seicherlbob> theine: thanks a lot!
<engla> kenny: which stuff?
<theine> seicherlbob, thank you too
<seicherlbob> ;)
<kenny> well like the installation of linux thats not in the synaptic package mgr
<joachim-n> ok, CVS still says cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option
<engla> kenny: the command line in windows is so much worse, you don't want  that ;-)
<engla> kenny: there is tools for that
<joachim-n> but echo $CVSROOT produces the corrent value
<joachim-n> what's going on?
<kenny> like I wanted real player  and none of my videos work
<engla> kenny: like gdebi and other things. I  made a script to make it graphical once too
<cemoi> salut
<ninnnu> I like to use command line much more than some kind of GUI-stuff... It's a lot easier and faster that way (IMO)
<seicherlbob> well, then, CU guys!!
<ninnnu> (In Linux)
* seicherlbob is waving good-bye
<cemoi> .. sorry is not in french,,
<kenny> this is my 2nd day on linux period ...But i love it
<LinuxJones> kenny: it only gets better :)
<cemoi> canal ubuntu-fr don't exist,?
<kenny> what video program will work with avi, mpeg,mpg, and wmv
<daved> if i create a package with checkinstall, is there any way for me to add some dependencies to it.. i'm putting it in a custom apt repository and would like the dependencies to be auto-installed
<cemoi> personne de franais par ici,
<[-DevinE-] > how 2 i run a bin sith sudo ?
<bjornkri> cemoi: yes, /join #ubuntu-fr
<[-DevinE-] > with
<sanitarium> !seen gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak <n=gnomefre@adsl-221-44-47.rmo.bellsouth.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 5m 50s ago, saying: 'ok im gone time to get vc and school :('.
<kenny> I have several but none will play em
<cemoi> PLEASE HELP ME
<bjornkri> or should I say cetoi? ;)
<cemoi> oups
<dooglus> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<_jason> [-DevinE-] : sudo ./thiscandestroyyourcompurer.bin
<joseph_> anyone know an application that will play .pls files for internet radios? RythmBOx Music Player keeps giving me an end of stream error
<bjornkri> !is ?
<ubotu> bjornkri: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cemoi> where is canal french for ubuntu,
<cemoi> Ok thank's a lot
<roidelapluie> @+, gros dist-upgrade du jour
<daved> is there a channel with people that actually know a bit more hardcore things about ubuntu/linux in general?
<dooglus> cemoi: how many more times?  french people aren't allowed in here!  ;)
<joseph_> daved, #Linux ?
<[-DevinE-] > 10x _jason again ... i was doing it like /.thiswount workonmyoldbox.bin
<dooglus> daved: #ubuntu-hardcore ?
<daved> joseph_: well i really need more ubuntu specific knowledge.. i.e. things about checkinstall
<daved> is checkinstall a debian thing or an ubuntu thing?
<cemoi> allowed? I d'ont understand
<cemoi> canal don't exist.......
<dooglus> cemoi: sorry.  silly joke.
<cemoi>  ubuntu-fr :That channel doesn't exist
<bjornkri> cemoi: did you type '#' before?
<mdeboer> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<cemoi>  no
<cemoi> sorry
<dooglus> daved: you could find out that by checking whether debian has checkinstall.
<bjornkri> well that explains it ;)
<dooglus> daved: I'm pretty sure it does, but it had been orphaned last I checked
<cemoi> yes it's ok
<cemoi> thank's!
<cemoi> ;)
<daved> bah.. n00bs
<cemoi> by by
<bjornkri> you're welcome
<dooglus> huh?
<kenny> anybody know a video player that handles avi. mpeg n such?
<colm_working> mplayer
<mdeboer> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<engla> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xordae> kenny, totem can do that.. it's more of a codec thing
<barbara> slt
<tombs> hi all
<bjornkri> is is Ef svo lklega vill til a slendingur vflist hinga inn  leit a hjlp  slensku, m prfa a fara  #ubuntu-is.
<barbara> hi
<bjornkri> !is
<ubotu> rumour has it, is is the country code for iceland
<bjornkri> bleh
<barbara> french?
<GullyFoyle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats/part
<bjornkri> international :)
<bjornkri> type /join #ubuntu-fr for discussion in French
<kenny> Where can I find plugins for totem
<xordae> synaptic :)
<MasterC> hi
<xordae> kenny, look for gstreamer and ffmpeg
<MasterC> I don't have the device /dev/mixer, where is it?
<Mordof> ok, really need help, my applications menu has a Debian entry, with tons of folders in it... how do i get rid of that entirely? i dont know why its there
<MasterC> sound is working correctly, but tvtime needs /dev/mixer, wich isn't available
<kenny> thanks guys(and gals) I dont mean to be a bother but Im learning this stuff on my own lol its tough
<chmod775> !hehe
<ubotu> chmod775: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<engla> Mordof: I think it's the 'menu' package
<mdeboer> MasterC: what soundcard?
<xordae> kenny, np, we all are :)
<MasterC> mdeboer: Creative Soundblaster Live! 24-bit
<barbara> where are french chat?please!
<engla> !fr
<ubotu> I guess fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Mordof> engla, i removed that and still nothin
<pha> #ubuntu-fr
<bjornkri> *groan*
<engla> Mordof: then I had no idea
<barbara> thx
<MasterC> mdeboer: 0000:02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<mdeboer> MasterC: try modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<mdeboer> it's a bit of a guess
<mdeboer> i wonder why tvtime needs /dev/mixer
<keizers> hello everybody
<bjornkri> dag
<mdeboer> Master: ls -l /dev/mixer shows nothing?
<keizers> Who is good here with printer problems?
<mdeboer> !tell keizers about ask
<keizers> !tell
<keizers> ??
<sapo> hi all, i just installed breezy here and cant install smbfs, it keeps saying: Package smbfs is not available.. how can i install it from elsewhere? thanx
<mdeboer> keizers: just ask your question
<keizers> ok
<Webx> can anyone tell me what the regular expression * dose? i can only find tons of text when googeling..
<sovin> question: is it normal for firefox to have a delay while surfing? (a delay, 'processing delay,' apart from lag/loading of page)...
<mdeboer> sovin: never seen that
<MasterC> mdeboer: hm, mixer is availbale but still no sound in tvtime
<keizers> I cannot get my printer working, it's fully installed both when i print a tast i get an status 22 error in my cups log
<keizers> and the task is canceled
<Mordof> anyone else know how to get rid of my Debian Applications menu item
<LinuxJones> Mordof: how did you get that ?
<Webx> anyone knows what grep |sd.*s will do?
<Mordof> i dont know
<Mordof> i just looked in the menu and it was there :P
<pudland> mordorf, do you have smeg installed
<mdeboer> Webx: nothing usefull
<Mordof> pudland, i dont think so...
<keizers> mm, nobody who can help :'(
<mdeboer> keizers: no idea...
<Mordof> pudland, yes
<unperson> Where can I find a complete listing of all the boot options for the Breeze live CD?
<colm_working> Mordof, sudo apt-get remove menu
<Mordof> pudland, but that wont get rid of it
<unperson> I have googled but to no avail yet.
<pudland> mordorf, it will hide it from the app menu
<Mordof> colm_working, do i need to logout for that to take effect?
<sanitarium> keizers
<mdeboer> MasterC: i don't know tvtime.. but do other apps work?
<LinuxJones> unperson: isn't there a list of options when you boot into the cd under like F5 key ?
<sovin> mdeboer: compaired to say, surfing on a windows platform; browsing is a tad slower.
<sanitarium> keizers i had similar problem it was parallel port set up in cmos
<unperson> LinuxJones:  A rather small one yes.  I'm not sure that's very exhaustive.
<colm_working> Mordof, looks like it...
<unperson> LinuxJones:  If so, it's a lot fewer than on, e.g., Knoppix.
<mdeboer> sovin: but it looks better! :-)
<sovin> question: is there a way to enable multiverse via command line?
<unperson> LinuxJones:  But, whereas Knoppix has a page discussing the options, I can't find one for Ubuntu.
<mdeboer> sovin: sure, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxJones> unperson: google might be the best place to search for that info
<sovin> mdeboer: i wholeheartedly agree (i'd never return to windows even if .. well.. i just won't by choice) =)
<sovin> mdeboer: excellent! thanks
<clever`rev>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<clever`rev> any way to fix it?
<unperson> LinuxJones:  As I said, that's what I've been trying, but no luck.
<unperson> Is there really no page on the Ubuntu site, the wiki, or anywhere else that lists all the livecd boot options?  I just assumed it must exist somewhere.
<mdeboer> clever`rev: where do you get that?
<mdeboer> when
<[-DevinE-] > !permission
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [-DevinE-] 
<[-DevinE-] > damn
<clever`rev> when trying to start a vnc binary i downloading mdeboer
<[-DevinE-] > how do i change a folders permision by terminal ?
<mdeboer> clever`rev: this binary has been linked to a version of the libc library that you don't have on your system
<clever`rev> i downloaded the source but it doesnt compile everythnig
<[-DevinE-] > !perm
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [-DevinE-] 
<clever`rev> and i have a friend that has a game binary with the same error
<unperson> Ok, to ask a more specific question, has anyone used the xmodule= option successfully with the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<[-DevinE-] > how do i change a folders permision by terminal ?
<sovin> question: can anyone refer a good sourcelist site?
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sovin> awesome.
<unperson> [-DevinE-] :  chmod
<btdown> yea use the 6666 one
<theine> [-DevinE-] , with chmod
<nickrud> [-DevinE-] : sudo chmod
<mdeboer> clever`rev: well, apart from compiling not much you can do.
<theine> nickrud, why sudo?
<[-DevinE-] > chmod and then wat ?
<ailean> does anyone have live streaming real video or windows streaming video working perfectly on mplayer?
<[-DevinE-] > sodo so that it know i'm root
<clever`rev> when i compile the vnc source im missing the main program Xvnc
<wastrel> ubotu tell [-DevinE-]  about cli
<mdeboer> clever`rev: you might, but really, this is an ugly hack, fake the presense of the lib
<clever`rev> so its useless
<unperson> [-DevinE-] :  You can type "man chmod" to see documentation, or google it for probably better explanations.
<nickrud> theine: mixed a question I answered yesterday with this one.
<fsdfs> If I shutdown my computer, is the information in my swap space removed?
<nickrud> theine: dumb, eh?
<[-DevinE-] > 10x
<mdeboer> clever`rev: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<ailean> or isn't it possible at the moment? (does anyone have live streaming real video or windows streaming video working perfectly on mplayer?)
<clever`rev> still gives the error msg
<mdeboer> clever`rev: but, really, this may very well not work, crash, and make your neighbours dog pregnant
<wastrel> fsdfs:  I DON'T THINK SO
<theine> [-DevinE-] , depends...
<theine> [-DevinE-] , read more about it with "man chmod"
<theine> [-DevinE-] , if you want to make a folder writeable by *all* users, type "chmod +w <folder>"
<skhera> swap is of no use once u log off
<wastrel> er, sry caps :] 
<nickrud> ailean: not perfectly (not possible) but it works here
<fsdfs> skhera: Once I log off all the information in the swap from my proceses as the user is gone?
<mdeboer> clever`rev: sudo ldconfig
<jetscreamer> wtf is a folder
<fsdfs> skhera: Any slack information either, from ext3?
<clever`rev> folder==directory
<jetscreamer> ah
<ailean> i have it working, but it skips and pauses with roughly second intervals . . . it's not watchable.  Is there any reason why it's not possible?
<mdeboer> clever`rev: ai, no, sorry:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
* jetscreamer looks at the manilla thing on his desk
<nickrud> !dam
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> !dma
<clever`rev> ./Xvnc: symbol lookup error: ./Xvnc: undefined symbol: cerr
<andrew_> can anyone help me?
<ailean> don't ask to ask, just ask
<wastrel> andrew_:  we can't help you until we know what the question is
<nickrud> !tell ailean about dma
<nickrud> ailean: most likely a dma problem, check out the ubotu link
<andrew_> kk
<andrew_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=782176#post782176
<ailean> thanks nickrud
<andrew_> check that out plz
<seicherlbob> me again ;) i got problems with my thinkpad starting from hybernation. all i get are strange stripes when X is coming up. any ideas how i can fix that?
<mdeboer> clever`rev: no idea... is there no debian/ubuntu package for this application?
<clever`rev> i couldnt find one
<seicherlbob> seems to me as if it could not start the display-drivers
<clever`rev> in the package managed
<clever`rev> and the site just has tar.gz and rpm files
<wastrel> there's vnc in apt
<clever`rev> and the one built into ubuntu sucks up cpu
<andrew_> Yo i tryed installing my belkin card on my router with ubuntu and it just keeps saying
<andrew_> root@leetbox:/home/andrew/Desktop/Driver# ndiswrapper -l
<andrew_> Installed ndis drivers:
<andrew_> bcmwl5 driver present
<andrew_> and the led wont start flashing can anyone help?
<andrew_> Pethers is online now   	Edit/Delete Message
<jetscreamer> hey spam
<jetscreamer> wow
<wastrel> clever`rev:  there's at least 3 different vnc versions packaged for ubuntu
* clever`rev walks to the laptop to load the package manager
<theine> seicherlbob, i would try playing around with /etc/default/acpi-support and see if that helps
<theine> seicherlbob, there are several video related options
<andrew_> anyone help me?
<seicherlbob> theine: i'd like to avoid "playing"
<vbgunz> Anyone here with an nVidia card (5600), using the nv driver and have a dual display going? Can you share your xorg.conf with me please?
<seicherlbob> theine: what you mean by "video related options"?
<theine> seicherlbob, toggling SAVE_VBE_STATE or POST_VIDEO won't make the situation worse
<nickrud> seicherlbob: try searching the wiki for laptop, possibly there's a page for your laptop that has some guidance
<andrew_> ..... nickrud
<seicherlbob> nickrud: thanks. think i found something on the net. i'll check that when i got time... in 60 years when i'm retired ;)
<nickrud> andrew_: I don't have any wireless, so .... I know nothing ;)
<andrew_> lol
<Dr_Willis> ive given up on wireless... easier to just run wires.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> faster to.
<theine> seicherlbob, have you looked at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki ?
<nickrud> seicherlbob: you have a long life ahead then ;)
<andrew_> lol im using my laptop so i like wireless
<seicherlbob> no, i'll retire quite late ;)
<noaXess> whats the command line system update tool in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> andrew_,  i also use my laptop.. I just use it in one of 4 different places in the house. so i ran wires to all 4 spots.
<nickrud> noaXess: sudo aptitude update
<seicherlbob> theine: thanks, thats great!
<andrew_> i use it out of the ouse and everywhere i go
<btdown> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<andrew_> and wires suck lol
<clever`rev> i just drag a 20foot network cable with me
<Absenth> quick question.
<seicherlbob> theine, nickrud : gotta go now. thanks for that info. See you later!
<Dr_Willis> andrew_,  i cant even get wireless working under windows. :) i think the ductwork is causing issues.
<Absenth> If I start with a 5.10 "server" install.  and apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<theine> seicherlbob, bye bye
<noaXess> nickrud: okey.. as root only aptitude update i think
<andrew_> i got it working with suse
<Absenth> will that change my boot from init3 -5?
<Dr_Willis> i can see the neighbots network good however. :P
<andrew_> and gentoo
<andrew_> im surly someone can help me get it working wid ubuntu
<nickrud> noaXess: yes, anything to do with installing/updating/removing packages requires root
<Ashly> Ok, there a way to burn an image when your booted from Live CD 5.10?  because when I eject the cd I get errors
<Ashly> This is going to be a pain in my rear if I have to reinstall windows
<Dr_Willis> Ashly,  could see if theres a 'toram' option when you first boot up. You will need a lot of ram however.
<clever`rev> second cd drive Ashly
<Demigod> i want to know whats my ip address from my linux box i tried ifconfig but im not sure which one its the right one
<Demigod> can someone help me please?
<Absenth> Demigod,  you have more then 1 NIC?
<Demigod> what is NIC?
<nickrud> Demigod: inet addr:
<Absenth> Demigod, Network Interface card.
<jetscreamer> !nic
<ubotu> jetscreamer: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> demigod: your internet address is 203.213.96.170
<Demigod> no
<Demigod> just 1
<jetscreamer> lol@ljl
<Demigod> yeah but i dont want my internet address
<Demigod> i want my linux ip address
<Absenth> Demigod, then, ifconfig, and read the dotted quad, after inet addr:
<colm> eth0 inet addr - that will be your local address
<jetscreamer> then why did you ask for it
<jetscreamer> same thing
<Demigod> ahh ok
<LjL> demigod: "IP" means "internet protocol" :)
<Absenth> Demigod, it'll look like..... 192.168.2.75
<LjL> demigod: if you have more than one IP address, then you have more than one network card
<colm> jetscreamer, my external internet ip is not the same as my internal
<LjL> demigod: which address is "right" depends on which address you want to know about
<jetscreamer> ah you think he runs a local network...
<Demigod> i wanna run vnc on windows so i can do things on the linux box
<andrew_> lol
<colm> LjL, the loopback device is also listed, so it's eth0 that he's interested in
<nickrud> colm: but wouldn't your local net address show in the same place ... ?
<andrew_> vnc is easy to setup on winblows
<Dr_Willis> VNC is dang Handy.
<Demigod> yeah i know
<Absenth> ssh > vnc :)
<andrew_> lol
<Demigod> but i need the ip address of the linux box
<colm> nickrud, yes, that's all I see.  just contesting the "it's the same thing" comment
<Absenth> but you're right,  VNC is very easy on windows.
<nickrud> colm: behind a router or the like, ok then
<LjL> demigod: ok, can you paste the output of ifconfig on the pastebin?
<colm> freenx > ssh
<nickrud> sneakernet rules
<Absenth> bah.
<clever`rev> is there a console cmd to list all packages that can be installed?
<Demigod> and paste it here?
<clever`rev> that i can then feed thru grep to search
<nickrud> clever`rev: sudo aptitude search .*
<Absenth> I'm not sure anything is better then ssh.
<LjL> clever`rev: though can't you just use apt-cache to search? =)
<colm> well truth be told freenx _uses_ ssh to do it's magic, but I'd certainly say that freenx > vnc
<clever`rev> dont know
<theine> Demigod, you can paste the output of "ifconfig | grep inet\ addr" here...
<clever`rev> wanted a way to do it without the gui
<wastrel> what's freenx?
<LjL> clever`rev: uh, apt-cache is *not* gui
<LjL> !tell clever`rev about shortapt
<clever`rev> :)
<Absenth> If I did a "server" install of 5.10, and then later apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  is that going to change the boot mode from cli to gui?
<colm> clever`rev, apt-cache search .
<clever`rev> i have the man page open:)\
<Seveas> Absenth, yes
<colm> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Absenth> well....  crapalishis :)  Thanks Seveas.
<andrew_> ANyone wanna help me with wireless then?
<Mordof> question: i use evolution mail... if i set it to check for new mail every 10 minutes, do i have to leave the window open?
<Mordof> or is it just like a crontab
<theine> ubotu, is it just me or does ubotu use the word "like" way too often?
<ubotu> theine: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> clever`rev: usually, people use apt-cache to search, and then grep to narrow the results, as apt-cache alone also searches in the long package descriptions
<nubious> Anyone wanna gimmie a quick run thorugh on MySQL setup? I just through Breezy onto a partition cause I wanna try to get MythTv (www.mythtv.org) running...
<Seveas> Mordof, you need to leave evolution open
<clever`rev> k:)
<LjL> clever`rev: so more often than not it will be something like "apt-cache search blah | grep blih"
<Mordof> stupid... i wonder if evolution has a command line to check mail
<nickrud> Absenth: if you want it to boot into the command line, sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<Mordof> if so im making a crontab
<Seveas> it has not
<wastrel> Mordof:  there's a mail notification applet for gnome
<Absenth> nickrud, that's easy enough,  Thanks.
<theine> nickrud, may I suggest update-rc.d for that?
<nickrud> theine: update-rc2.d is a very nice tool for building sane packages, but overkill for a simple change (to me, anyway)
<nickrud> *update-rc.d
<nubious> is there an apt-get command for mysql or is it installed by default>?
<theine> nickrud, fair point
<Mordof> wastrel, whats it called?
<fsdfs> nubious: apt-get install mysql-server
<colm> !tell nubious about lamp
<ploom> !tell ploom lamp
<wastrel> Mordof:  mail-notification  looks like
<ploom> !tell ploom about lamp
<andrew_> !tell me how 2 get wireless working
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ploom> :-)
<colm> Mordof, did you get rid of the debian menu?
<andrew_> Yo i tryed installing my belkin card on my router with ubuntu and it just keeps saying
<andrew_> root@leetbox:/home/andrew/Desktop/Driver# ndiswrapper -l
<andrew_> Installed ndis drivers:
<andrew_> bcmwl5 driver present
<andrew_> and the led wont start flashing can anyone help?
<jordo23> In Gnome....how to you add applications to the 'start' menu?
<ninnnu> Hey, is Ubuntu's default-kernel BadRAM-patched ( http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/index.html )
<Seveas> ninnnu,
<Seveas> no
<colm> jordo23, click applications > add/remove
<LjL> ninnnu: hey, another badram user! anyway, no, don't think so
<ninnnu> ok...
<cedriczg> jordo23, right click
<Absenth> so to find out about lamp, I'd /msg ubotu !lamp     ?
<jordo23> colm: oh yeah....duh....didn't see it.
<cedriczg> jordo23, right click > edit menus
<LjL> Absenth: "/msg ubotu lamp", with no exclamation mark
<ninnnu> Then I probably try to recompile Ubuntu's default-kernel with that...
<cedriczg> does someone have the same trouble I have. When opening XMMS I have always to reload my playlist
<nickrud> Absenth: opening a dialog window with ubotu works really well
<Absenth> yeah,  it was the syntax to get what I wanted that was kicking my backside.
<LjL> ninnnu: yeah, i really don't think it can be made as a module
<Absenth> thanks all.
<edward0> cedriczg:  I use vlc maybe you might like that?
<cedriczg> edward0, a plugin called vlc?
<VNA9216> hi everybody!
<edward0> cedriczg: no vlc (video lan client) plays video/audio has playlist support etc... lots of stuff beats xmms imho
<edward0> cedriczg: apt-get install vlc :)
<cedriczg> oh
<VNA9216> got a small question here...  is there any place where I can request for a kernel module to be included with ubuntu?  or make it available for easy installation with apt?
<cedriczg> edward0, does it support .mod and .it files?
<Seveas> VNA9216, which module?
<edward0> cedriczg: has visualizations, mouse gestures, probably has support for all that you can read about it at http://www.videolan.org/
<VNA9216> Seveas:  the fsam7400 module..
<colm> !tell VNA9216 -about motu
<cedriczg> edward0, thanxs, but I'd like also to fix that thing on my XMMS
<VNA9216> Seveas: its needed to enable wireless network on fujitsu siemens amilo 7400 laptops..
<Seveas> VNA9216, that ons is already available
<edward0> cedriczg: well there is an xmms clone called bmp beep-media-player maybe that would work
<VNA9216> it is?   I dont see it with apt..   and cant load it by default either..
<Seveas> VNA9216, in breezy and dapper it's in the standard kernel packages
<Seveas> linux-image-2.6.12-9-686: lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/fsam7400.ko
<edward0> cedriczg: xmms is awful when you compare it to say vlc
<VNA9216> ok :) thats good to know..
<VNA9216> breezy is 5.10 right?
<LjL> yes
<Seveas> yes
<cedriczg> edward0, I'm already downloading vlc to see it :)
<VNA9216> ok :)  been running 5.04 at the moment... because I had a few small probs with 5.10  but I guess I will give it another try :)  tnx
<VNA9216> ty for the help you guys :)
* LjL sees a lot of connection timeouts
<mike-e> what's the best route for me to get a linksys usb 10/100 network adapter to work
<mike-e> i need to have a second adapter on this box to set up firmware on routers
<ompaul> the one you take every day?
<mike-e> troll
<ompaul> :)
<cedriczg> edward0, sorry but I didn't like much the vlc
<mike-e> vlc is great
<Determinist> vlc sucks
<edward0> vlc sucks?
<nickrud> +1 Determinist
<mike-e> Determinist : why does it suck?
<cedriczg> Iwas looking for a good mp3 player like winamp whcih is XMMS
<Determinist> first, it crashes every time you try seeking through a file
<Determinist> while totem and mplayer dont
<mike-e> it doesn't on this box
<Determinist> not to say mplayer works fine either, but it at least doesnt crash
<mike-e> cedriczg : you could also try beep-media-player
<edward0> Determinist: the latest vlc?
<cedriczg> vlc didn't recogniza files in long directories
<Determinist> edward0, the one from the repos
<Webx> what dose grep as*d serch fore?
<cedriczg> But I just wanted to fix a little problem in XMMS
<cedriczg> How to have the last playlist I used when I open XMMS again
<ompaul> mike-e, I honestly read that as - route to work - my brain left out the other meaning .. usb devices either show up or don't once you have it plugged in I would suggest having a look in  system- admin - networking, no other ideas come to mind
<nickrud> Webx: nothing as you wrote it; grep searches inside a file or files: grep <searchterm> <file(s)>
<Webx> anyone know what the regular expression * do? like in grep as*d ?
<mike-e> thanks
<Webx> nickrud: i know that.. what im enterested in is the regular expression *
<edward0> * is anything or nothing at all
<kronoz> er dunno about rgex but * is usually a wildcard :p
<mike-e> ah you're right, i didn't even bother checking interfaces in gnome or in /etc/network/interfaces. i guess i just expected it to auto config since it's usb
<nickrud> Webx: see two previous answers 
<ompaul> Webx, looks like - "grep as* *" gets you all the characters with words starting with as and in the files of that dir
<enyc> question:  ? where/how is the best place to report a needless annoyance with x.org init-script/config ?
<Webx> i still dont get it
<ompaul> mike-e, eth is not /dev/ why I don't know but there ya go
<Webx> edward0: i reed that on the internet but i dont really get it
<trappist> Webx: * is 0 or more characters or 0 or more of the preceding character
<jmjones> ompaul actually, it matches anything with "as" followed by zero or more of any characters.
<jmjones> ompaul but as* would match "fast"
<trappist> ompaul: I think you're thinking of shell expansion, not regexes
<ompaul> jmjones, your right
<ompaul> trappist, even
<Fredde> Is the new release of ubuntu stable?
<ompaul> both of you :)
<ompaul> the 5.10 is
<ompaul> there is no release beyond that
<Webx> trappist: i read that 2 but.. whats the difference whit
<duckdown> Hi all.. I'm trying to connect to my moms Windows SMB printer here through GNOME, but it's asking me for a login/password (wtf?  I never had to set one when networking in Windows)  Does anyone know what either A> The default is, or B> How to find out the L/P from the computer I'm trying to connect to?  Thanks
<Webx> trappist: i read that 2 but.. whats the difference whit * or whit out it
<ompaul> Fredde,  there is a dev work called "dapper"
<edward0> Webx: as* will match as, as1, as2, as12, asFOO, asfoo etc...
<trappist> Webx: da*er will match daer, daper and dapper
<enyc> question:  ? where/how is the best place to report a needless annoyance with x.org init-script/config -- yin that will load xorg.conf from current dir if exists rather than /etc/X11/xorg.conf with init.d/gdm etc. -- very annoying for debugging !! // where/how can I pos t a bug/suggestion thing??
<Yokalosh> how do you get gtk 2?
<Fredde> mopaul: I knew that, I got dapper and breezy mixed up
<duckdown> Fredde: I'm using Dapper 4 and I think it's great
<nickrud> Webx: I'd suggest http://www.regular-expressions.info/grep.html , you'll learn a lot more there than here 
<Fredde> duckdown: what's better and new in the next version?
<Webx> nickrud: already red it but i didnt really get it..
<duckdown> Fredde: Newest GNOME, Newest versions of most tools, cool VGA installer/console mode settings, and built-in automatic updates
<Webx> trappist: so you can say it represent a random string like in your case p and pp
<duckdown> fredde: and that's just what ive noticed since installing yesterday night
<ompaul> Webx, do this line one: cat > foo ::line two:fast asasdasd as dasdas asdfdfd :: line three:grep as* foo
<Fredde> duckdown: did you use ubuntu before the new version you installed?
<duckdown> fredde: Yes.. Kubuntu actually
<duckdown> but i got sick of kde
<duckdown> so went to ubuntu-dapper-4
<edward0> Webx: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<Fredde> duckdown: how do you do system updates, do you burn a new cd or internet update?
<duckdown> fredde: Internet update.. it's built right into the taskbar like in Windows
<duckdown> it rocks
<ompaul> Fredde, all the dapper conversation is in #ubuntu+1 read the topic on your way in there :)
<Fredde> duckdown: I use openbox, so I'll have to get into gnome when I'm going to update
<trappist> Webx: actually for regexes I misspoke.  it would be da.*er.  it's a multiplier for the preceding character.  da.*er would match those 3 things because it's a "zero or more" multiplier.  da.+er would only match daper or dapper because it's one or more.
<edward0> Fredde: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<nickrud> Webx: maybe this one is better, it has some examples: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/grep.html
<Fredde> edwar0: Thanks
<edward0> Fredde:  there is a package as well to automate apt updates: cron-apt I belive
<Fredde> edwar0: okey
<Fredde> edward0
<edward0> Fredde: cron-apt - automatic update of packages using apt-get
<nino> hi all
<Webx> trappist: so p.*e (for example) would match? =S *reading*
<andrew_> can someone help me?
<trappist> Webx: anything with an e after a p with 0 or more characters in between. like punxatawnee.
<andrew_> with wireless
<trappist> andrew_: not if you don't ask a question.
<andrew_> lol
<Webx> trappist: think i finaly got it =) thanks for the help
<andrew_> if you would please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=782176#post782176
<andrew_> and tell me whats up
<edward0> Webx: p.*e would match p, one character (.), any character or nothing at all (*), and e
<trappist> Webx: it would also match pe.  if you want to match p<something>e but not pe, use p.+e
<trappist> edward0: or a zillion characters
<albacker> guys i can play wma's in totem but i can't under BMP.. do you know why does this happen ?!
<trappist> as in punxatawnee.
<[-DevinE-] > oky i cant do it by myself .. i have a directory named PlanetShift how do i make it accesible 2 other users besides root ?
<[-DevinE-] > using chmod
<trappist> [-DevinE-] : depends what you mean by accessible.  readable?  writable?  viewable?
<Webx> trappist and edward0, thanks
<[-DevinE-] > all of them
<sovin> question: i'm thinking about _uninstalling_ several unnecessary packages from my system (fetchmail, serpentine, rhythymbox..) but when i mark them for removal it always says it will remove the ubuntu-desktop.. will anything ahppen if i remove that?
<edward0> Webx: read abs if you really want to learn
<trappist> [-DevinE-] : that's a bad idea and I won't be a part of it - unless you want a *specific* user to be able to do all that, in which case you use chown.
<wastrel> sovin:  that's just a wrapper
<andrew_> Right trappist
<andrew_> Yo i tryed installing my belkin card on my router with ubuntu and it just keeps saying
<andrew_> root@leetbox:/home/andrew/Desktop/Driver# ndiswrapper -l
<andrew_> Installed ndis drivers:
<andrew_> bcmwl5 driver present
<wastrel> sovin:  you can remove it safely
<andrew_> and the led wont start flashing can anyone help?
<sovin> wastrel: thank you.
<andrew_> ignore the router shit
<sovin> ubotu, tell sovin about wrapper
<andrew_> i dunno why i put it
<sovin> >_> i'll look it up.
<[-DevinE-] > trappist:.: i want my user u acces it ... coz now only root can and i can browse the folder
<[-DevinE-] > crown ???
<trappist> [-DevinE-] : sudo chown -R username directory
<[-DevinE-] > oky 10x
<wastrel> sovin:  it's a "meta package"  made to easily install a bunch of other packages at one time.
<andrew_> .................
<Webx> edward0: for the exampel i gave p.*n the (.) dosnt really matter dose it?
<mikebot> wat's the best virus scanner and firewall for ubuntu?
<andrew_> ........................ someone help me then
<andrew_> lol
<bjornkri> Having problems with wireless, andrew?
<evilbulgarian> hi, is it possible to reset the mysql root password without stopping the mysql server?
<andrew_> yes bjoernki
<andrew_> remove the e
<bjornkri> hehe
<andrew_> bcmwl5 driver present
<andrew_> it aint picking up the hardware
<csb> .join #perl
<bjornkri> well, don't know much about it really.. but for me it was simply a matter of System | Administration | Networking, and then enabling it
<Demigod> anyone in here who use apache?
<andrew_> its not there bjor
<bjornkri> Ah
<podzone> Demigod me why
<bjornkri> So what do you have there? Just eth0?
<andrew_> yes
<mikebot> anyone know about virus scanners and firewalls for ubuntu?
<andrew_> google mike
<bjornkri> !virus
<ubotu> bjornkri: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bjornkri> bla, worth a shot
<bluszcz> hi
<mikebot> andrew_: i was wondering what everyone thought was the ebst one was
<podzone> mikebot download webmin.tar.gz
<bluszcz> can anyone can help me with: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/32968
<bluszcz> ?
<mikebot> podzone: thanks
<podzone> i have slackware 10.2
<andrew_> google it mikebot
<bjornkri> sorry andrew, I tend to get stuck when it's not completely elementary :\
<andrew_> lol its ok
<podzone> over webmin all can conf fireall,apache and so on
<mikebot> andrew_: google what?
<andrew_> "The best virus and firewall for ubunut"
<andrew_> ops
<andrew_> ubuntu
<wastrel> andrew_:  what wireless card do you have
<andrew_> belkin
<bjornkri> a ubunut is another word for an ubuntu enthusiast
<mikebot> okay
<Webx> how do i list all viritual links in a folder whit ls and grep?
<kronoz> linux already has a firewall
<kronoz> its called iptables :p
<trappist> Webx: you mean symbolic links?
<wastrel> andrew_:  you followed the wiki page on setting up ndiswrapper?
<kronoz> webx: ls -a
<andrew_> yea
<wastrel> andrew_:  you're sure your specific card is supported?
<Webx> trappist: yeh probably =)... ls -a lists all files.. i want the links only
<andrew_> it works on any other linux
<trappist> Webx: find . -type l
<duckdown> Hi all.. I'm trying to connect to my moms Windows SMB printer here through GNOME, but it's asking me for a login/password (wtf?  I never had to set one when networking in Windows)  Does anyone know what either A> The default is, or B> How to find out the L/P from the computer I'm trying to connect to?  Thanks
<Webx> how do i know if a file (link) is viritual? whats the "name tag" for it?
<trappist> Webx: find . -type l -maxdepth 1  if you don't want it recursive
<desousa2> hy there
<kronoz> if you cd it you'll end up somewhere else :p
<edward0> Webx: ls -F
<bjornkri> hehe
<kronoz> webx: symlink not virtual!!
<desousa2> how can i switch trough the "screens" in the keyboard?
<kronoz> alt+f*
<andrew_> wastrel: ive been using  it on linux for ages, ive just switching over to ubunut
<andrew_> fs:@
<andrew_> ubuntu*
<Webx> lol.. what i want to do is use ls and grep to find "symbolic links"
<aaronshaf> What's the open source alternative to VMWare?
<bjornkri> desousa2: or do you mean ctrl+alt left/right?
<kronoz> aaribshaf: Xen
<trappist> Webx: ls -F | grep '@$'
<wastrel> andrew_:  i dunno - did you try installing the latest version of ndiswrapper like it says on the wiki page?
<mikebot> where does firefox save passwords?
<edward0> Webx: ls -F | grep "@$"
<Webx> trappist: thanks man
<desousa2> i mean by the "screens" not "windows"
<kronoz> aaribshaf: but it will only run other unixes because m$ are difficult
<desousa2> and alt+f*
<mikebot> because i want to move that file from my ntfs partition to this one
<andrew_> it  is up2 date
<trappist> Webx: we're not doing homeword for you, are we?
<edward0> trappist: :)
<trappist> *homework
<desousa2> doesnt work
<Webx> trappist: of corse not ;)
<mikebot> anyone know about saved passwords in firefox?
<wastrel> desousa2:  do you mean virtual desktop switching in gnome?
<desousa2> yea
<bjornkri> try ctrl+alt+f*
<wastrel> bjornkri:  that doesn't work in gnome
<wastrel> desousa2:  ctrl-alt  left & right arrow
<bjornkri> works fine for me :s
<wastrel> desousa2:  like bjornkri said earlier
<bjornkri> ahh..
<bjornkri> heh
<podzone> kde is better than gnome:D
<bjornkri> yeah, though I had it wrong the first time round :)
<edward0> podzone: kde 3.5.x is a mess
<bjornkri> when I did get it right, but then messed it up :S
<trappist> let's take the desktop flame wars to -offtopic
<aaronshaf> So VMWare is really the only practical solution to running windows?
<edward0> podzone: make 4.x will be nice if they clean everything up which I take it they are planning on doing :D
<duckdown> edward0: agreed
<wastrel> sigh some tool has a car alarm without auto-shutoff going outside my apartment
<edward0> make/maybe
<duckdown> kde 3.5 is bloatware
<trappist> let's take the desktop flame wars to -offtopic
<duckdown> feels slow
<Angel_Dex> Anyone having repo problems?
<edward0> trappist: don't think it has come to a (flamewar) yet :D
<podzone> edward0 i use xfce on slackware...no gnome or kde:D
<naetrick> How do I mount my USB flash drive in Linux?
<nicholaspaul> Angel_Dex, i was when using canadian ones. I switched to 'us' prefix and they work fine.
<edward0> podzone: I mostly use ratpoison but gnome on my ubuntu setup :)
<duckdown> nicholaspaul: yeah .ca is no good
<naetrick> I try "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash -t vfat", but it gives me no such device
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul just now?
<naetrick> the kernel recognizes the drive, however
<kronoz> aaronshaf: pretty much
<Ninja> can anyone help me with trying to encode video for the iPod Video,
<Ninja> im having trouble fixing ffmpeg
<nicholaspaul> Angel_Dex,  that was 9 hrs ago
<trappist> naetrick: tried sda0?  checked dmesg for the device?
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul Ok cuz i just started having repo problems
<mikebot> is there a way to import to gtkpod an itunes file so that it loads all the mp3s i had in my itunes?
<nicholaspaul> Angel_Dex, oh. I just checked, all mine seem fine.
<s-wx> can you tell me if ca.archive.ubuntu.com is up at this moment?
<s-wx> just ping
<naetrick> trappist: Still doesn't work, and dmesg gives me "usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4"
<Verithrax> How do I reconfigure Ubuntu with Kubuntu installed to use KDM instead of GDM?
<nicholaspaul> s-wx, i would switch to us.
<nicholaspaul> s-wx, thats us.archive.ubuntu.com
<edward0> Verithrax: apt-get install kdm
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul Oks
<nicholaspaul> np Angel_Dex
<s-wx> understood but is the CA up please ?
<edward0> Verithrax: it should ask you which login manager you would like to use, if not edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<naetrick> could it be I don't have the correct support in my kernel for "sda" drives?
<Verithrax> KDM is installed already.
<defrysk> Verithrax, sudo apt-get remove gdm
<trappist> naetrick: that could be if you've built your own kernel
<trappist> naetrick: you need scsi disk support
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<naetrick> trappist: Oh, and lsusb gives me "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0781:5150 SanDisk Corp. SDCZ2 Cruzer Mini Flash Drive (thin)"
<rysiek|pl> aksed this on #kubuntu, but got no ideas there
<rysiek|pl>  incoming one usplash question: on the USplash wiki page it says, that the image for usplash has to be 16 colours, indexed. But I am using vga=791 in my kernel parameters (that's 1024x768x16bit) - what should the image palette be in that case?
<Tigge> Hello
<trappist> rysiek|pl: I do believe it has to be 16 colors no matter what.
<Angel_Dex> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg
<Angel_Dex> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/Release.gpg
<Angel_Dex> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/Release.gpg
<naetrick> trappist: I think I have that as a module... what is the correct module I should modprobe?
<bjornkri> one thing I've been wondering about when it comes to gtkpod... Will I still be able to use the ipod with iTunes on a different computer? Will anything I copy to the iPod on my Ubuntu setup be removed when I connect to the iTunes computer, or will iTunes update itself?
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul thts what im getting
<bjornkri> If you know what I mean...
<trappist> naetrick: usb-storage should pull its dependencies with it
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul should i switch to US or can i just add US onto it and have um both?
<nicholaspaul> Angel_Dex, I would change them all to US. works well for me.
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul i was told US is broken alot
<ablomen> bjornkri: it should work the same way as itunes does, if you do get trouble you can just repair it again with the ipod firmware util (tough that would remove all the music on the ipod)
<nicholaspaul> oh. Angel_Dex I have one system that has no prefix. Try that
<bebel_brayner> q diaxisso
<rysiek|pl> trappist: ok, trying.
<naetrick> trappist: It says no such module
<trappist> naetrick: seems you're missing some kernel pieces.
<naetrick> I tried modprobing "scsi_mod", still no go
<ablomen> bjornkri: so it shouldnt be a problem, unless you do something realy wrong ;)
<desousa2> lol
<bjornkri> hehe thanks :)
<desousa2> ctrl+alt+f* goes to
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul i think ca is busted cuz ALL od them arent working but the europe ones are
<desousa2> console mode virtual something
<bjornkri> haha you're back? Thought that might have happened :P
<ablomen> any time
<bjornkri> I thought that was what you were trying to do, guess not
<ganondorf-87> lu
<nicholaspaul> Angel_Dex, which ones are working for you?
<desousa2> like i whant in grafical mode
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul i htink just europe?
<bjornkri> To get back from that, ctrl-alt-f7 should work ;)
<naetrick> trappist: That would be it :)
<Angel_Dex> nicholaspaul i havent tryed us yet tho
<nicholaspaul> oh ok
<mikebot> can you force quit in ubuntu?
<bjornkri> desousa2, for what you're trying to do, I think ctrl-alt- left and right arrow is what you're looking for
<desousa2> geez thanx
<desousa2> bjornkri, it work
<harfooz> mikebot, do you mean something like what one might use in Mac OS X?
<bjornkri> no probs :)
<wastrel> mikebot:  you have a program that's misbehaving?
<desousa2> bjornkri, whats the purpuse of the console modes?
<mikebot> wastrel: i was trying to add a custom something to synaptic, and it wasn't working
<mikebot> harfooz: never use dosx
<bjornkri> well, you might need to run something as someone else.. or if X freezes you might go there to shut it down the hard way ;)
<harfooz> mikebot, try this: open a terminal, type ps -ef, find the process id number, and kill the offending process with kill pid. where pid means process id.
<mikebot> wastrel: i had to log out/in, so iw as wondering if there was a force quit option
<bjornkri> never used it myself, really
<mikebot> harfooz: okay, thanks
<wastrel> mikebot:  synaptic froze?
<desousa2> lol i usualy just press power off
<bjornkri> :)
<kronoz> you could just do killall synaptic
<mikebot> wastrel: it didn't freeze, cause i could click on the window and it would get focus, but wouldn't move or anything
<desousa2> but ... sometime this frizes
<desousa2> it as been said that linux only crashs when the hardware is not in good conditions
<wastrel> mikebot:  applications->system tools->system monitor  will let you kill programs
<desousa2> is it true?
<codin> hi
<mikebot> wastrel: ah, thanks
<codin> how can I boot in text mode using the LiveCD ?
<mikebot> wastrel: do you use antivirus and firewall programs?
<kronoz> codin: try putting init=3 on the kernel parameters
<codin> thanks, I'll try right now
<trappist> mikebot: I only use an antivirus on my mail server to protect windows users.
<mikebot> trappist: oh, so it's unnecessary?
<idefix> if you type eject cdrom0 and it works, is cdrom0 then mounted?
<wastrel> i don't use av or firewall but i do have a router running NAT, so my LAN is somewhat protected already
<mikebot> speaking of mail, does anyone know why thunderbird only makes a seperate folder for one of my email accounts, and the other 2 just get put under Local?
<trappist> mikebot: it's really hard to write an effective virus for linux.
<mikebot> trappist: how come?
<bjornkri> mikebot, there's an option somewhere.. under accounts. "Put mail in Local" or something like that
<mikebot> bjornkri: oh, okay thanks
<trappist> mikebot: in windows most people do everything as the administrator, so all the executables get infected.  in linux your user doesn't have write access to system files.
<bjornkri> And it's checked by default iirc
<idefix> if you type 'eject cdrom0' and it works, is cdrom0 then mounted?
<idefix> if so home come I can't play from it?
<HappyFool> idefix: shouldn't be. check with 'mount'
<mikebot> trappist: ahh
<trappist> mikebot: there's a lot more to it than that, but that goes a long way toward making a virus's job hard.
<HappyFool> idefix: maybe I misunderstood - you ejected the CD ?
<idefix> yes it worked
<radar1976> what ftpd program works well with Ubuntu ??
<radar1976> I have PPC (Mac Mini)
<idefix> so then the cdrom0 station is mounted, how else can I otherwise eject it?!?!
<mikebot> trappist: okay, well, i guess i don't need one now
<daniel1988> hi everyone. One of my friend needs help with ubuntu. Q: which dhcp client comes with ubuntu? and how should the look like - sudo name_of_dhcp_client eth0 ? TIA
<B_166-ER-X> can someone help ? i'm trying to configure my webcam to be able to run it with amsn 0.95, but i'm not sure to get whats my problem, i've looked at http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#test , but my test.tcl is not in the same Dir as they say, and wont run..
<HappyFool> idefix: are you using normal graphical ubuntu (i.e., gnome) ?
<radar1976> idefix: type umount /mnt/cdrom0
<mikebot> bjornkri: is there a way to amke it so i can send messages from different accounts?
<trappist> mikebot: firewalls, on the other hand, aren't a bad idea.
<nicholaspaul> Is there a command line to set DNS servers?? I want to put all my Networking gui settings in a script.
<lullabud> radar1976: are you looking for a client or server for your mac or ubuntu?
<trappist> nicholaspaul: dns servers are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<nicholaspaul> aah thanks trappist !
<idefix> umount: /mnt/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mta
<idefix> b)
<radar1976> lullabud: server, I installed VSFTPD but only one user account can login, not sure why the others can't login
<HappyFool> idefix: are you using graphical ubuntu?
<idefix> yes
<radar1976> idefix: type mount and see where it is mounted
<nicholaspaul> trappist, does it matter what order they are in? Can i have too many ?
<mikebot> trappist: what firewall would you recommend?
<radar1976> eject should work on its own
<warren1> how do i make it so applications aren't fighting over my sound card and instead just share it?
<codin> how can I boot in text mode using the LiveCD ?, init=3 doesn't work
<HappyFool> idefix: do you see a CD-ROM icon on your desktop?
<daniel1988> anyone?
<lullabud> radar1976: by default vsftpd only allows anonymous access and doesn't have access enabled to local users.  did you edit the conf file to allow local users accounts to log in?
<trappist> nicholaspaul: they're in order of preference, and I'm sure you can have as many as you like.
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  i think the listed order is the search order,  first one is tried first, etc.
<idefix> HappyFool, it's not in the list, only cdrom1 is
<trappist> mikebot: I use ipkungfu.  but I'm biased because I wrote it.
<radar1976> lullabud: yes and disabled the anonymous user access as well
<lullabud> daniel1988: `sudo pump`
<mikebot> trappist: haha okay..well is it good?
<bjornkri> not sure mikebot, there's only one outgoing server I think. But you can change the Return address when you're composing your message
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  man resolv.conf  should be full of factoids :] 
<trappist> mikebot: of course :)
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, trappist oh i see
<HappyFool> idefix: do you see a CD-ROM icon on your desktop?
<bjornkri> so it can look like you sent from any one of your accounts :)
<nicholaspaul> wastrel,  good old man :) thx
<idefix> HappyFool no
<mikebot> bjornkri: heh okay thanks
<lullabud> radar1976: strange.  so you have more than one account on the ubuntu machine, but only one of them can log in?
<HappyFool> idefix: ok. when you type mount, you see an entry for /media/cdrom1 ?
<deefzi> suddenly opera refuses to show flash-videos when i run it through alsa-oss, why?
<idefix> /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom1 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=vincent)
<mikebot> trappist: can ig et your firewall through synaptic
<daniel1988> lullabud: sudo pump eth0 ?
<HappyFool> idefix: ok, does 'umount /media/cdrom1' work ?
<radar1976> lullabud: yes I have root plus tons of other users, the second user account (mine) which I created at install is the only account that can login
<lullabud> daniel1988: well, you can just do `sudo pump` and it'll initiate a dhcp request on all interfaces.  or you can do `sudo pump -i eth0`
<trappist> mikebot: if you have the universe repository setup
<idefix> yes it's gone now
<lullabud> daniel1988: or you could do `man pump` ;-)
<bjornkri> bwahaha
<idefix> HappyFool, can you only have one cdrom you mean?
<Angel_Dex> Is it ok to have like US CA and EI repos on?
<radar1976> idefix did it eject the disc?
<mikebot> trappist: okay, thanks
<idefix> no the icon disappeared from the desktop
<HappyFool> idefix: no, but if you use umount you have to specify the correct mount point
<HappyFool> idefix: i thought you said there was no icon?
<radar1976> idefix: you can have one CD based on the number of drives in the computer
<idefix> I have two cdrom's
<radar1976> ahh ok
<radar1976> try eject /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom1
<daniel1988> lullabud: TY, I will tell him, for me dhcpcd (on Gentoo) works w/o problems, but dhcpcd is not included in Ubuntu by default
<mikebot> okay, when i open a program, and while it's opening i switch to a different workspace, the program will open in my current workspace...can i prevent this>?
<daniel1988> lullabud: TY again, have a nice  day
<HappyFool> idefix: the easiest way would have been to right-click on the CD-ROM icon on the desktop and chosen 'eject'
<idefix> that works radar 1976, I already did that
<idefix> HappyFool  I have two CDrom's, I know I should sell one, but I haven't yet
<radar1976> idefix go to system the preferences, then removeable media
<radar1976> idefix nevermind
<wastrel> mikebot:  i don't think there's an easy way to fix that...  you can use the graphical workspace switcher to move the window back to the other workspace, or you can right-click on the titlebar of the window and select one of the options to move the window to another workspace
<idefix> I'm in the removable drives menu
<nicholaspaul> wastrel,  just so i'm clear - is domain the name of my LAN?
<radar1976> idefix just ignore that
<radar1976> sorry
<mikebot> wastrel: ah okay
<mikebot> wastrel: bjornkri trappist: thanks for all your help, i have to got o class
<mikebot> cya later
<radar1976> idefix: do you see this line when you type mount /dev/hdb on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=shaun)
<Angel_Dex> Um anyone hacing Canada problems with their repos?
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  the domain is your local domain name if you have one, i don't think it's necessary to specify it in the resolv.conf
<clever`rev> what cmd do i run to install x server headers so i can compile x server programs on ubuntu?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, so in my router settings i named my LAN. Thats my local domain name?
<radar1976> k back to my vsftpd
<radar1976> any idea why only one user is able to login to the ftp but no one else?
<HappyFool> clever`rev: easy option is x-window-system-dev, but that's fairly broad
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  use a search line instead of a domain line.   search <lan name>
<bons> is ubuntu viable on an older powermac g3?  what kind of performance issues are we talking about here?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel,  gotcha. thx
<idefix> HappyFool, there are vob, bup and ifo files on the CDROM, which one is the movie?
<idefix> (should be DVDROM)
<clever`rev> the vob i think
<clever`rev> and i used dvdcp to get them off
<wastrel> bons:  what cpu speed & how much ram?
<HappyFool> idefix: i'm not sure, sorry
<idefix> clever`rev?
<clever`rev> i installed a package called dvdcp
<clever`rev> which let me copy the files from the dvd
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, my issue is that i can 'get' to the router (on wifi) and to my local server, but no further.
<idefix> to your harddisk? why would you want that?
<idefix> all I want is play my DVD
<bons> ummm... not sure really. it was a top end g3 back when they were the cutting edge. it has a 6gig hd and around 256ram
<clever`rev> because i was bored
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  you can ping the router but not, say google?
<clever`rev> vlc can play dvds on ubuntu for me
<idefix> clever`rev... how can I play my DVD?
<nicholaspaul> yes wastrel
<idefix> I have vlc installed
<clever`rev> once i install the decoding libradis
<radar1976> this is what I get
<radar1976> 331 Please specify the password.
<radar1976> Password:
<radar1976> 530 Login incorrect.
<radar1976> Login failed.
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  can you ping 72.14.207.99   < a google ip address?
<clever`rev> for legal reasons they cant be on by default
<JoelOl75> anybody have an idea how to fix the mouseover mp3 "preview" in gnome.  Mine just makes a chirp sound on one of 4 ubuntu machine I use.  It used to work perfect.  is mpg321 the problem? or matacity?
<ktogias> Hi, Does anybody have a clue of what the message: OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in trans8x8_u16_mmx repeating during various packages installation means?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, no - network is unreachable.
<idefix> running one of the vob files with vls doesn't seem to work
<idefix> clever`rev
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  ok that's not a DNS problem :] 
<idefix> (see above)
* clever`rev wonders what k^^ is doing
<radar1976> :(
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  you probably need to set a default gateway
<k^^> heh sry abou that clever`rev
<idefix> who is k^^???
<nicholaspaul> wastrel,  can i do that in a conf somewhere?
<me2win> he pinged meh
<Drayzee> Hi Everyone
<clever`rev> he pinged the whole room
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  in the /etc/network/interfaces  or in system > administration > networking
<sir_quicken> geese he lagged the room ya mean :p
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  set it to the ip of your router
<Drayzee> anyone want to answer a few questions about ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> wtfs up with #debain
* k^^ now knows what /ping does in irssi
<k^^> :)
<sir_quicken> k networking question, I can see windows 2000 pc & linux pc between both pc's BUT I cannot login..
<clever`rev> ahh
<clever`rev> it must default to the current window as a target
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, that has gateway set to my router ip
<sir_quicken> says username or pass is wrong even though iys right
<sir_quicken> its*
<idefix> so I guess I'll never be able to play a DVDrom from my DVD rom player which I bought in Germany in the year 2000
<k^^> clever`rev: I guess, just thought it would ping the server
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  if you do  "route"  at the command line ,  do you see your router address as the "default" ?
<clever`rev> that would be /quote ping 123
<wastrel> Drayzee:  we won't know unless you ask them.
<Drayzee> thanks
<sir_quicken> I need help networking.. I can see both pc's but cannot access them
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, no its '*'
<Drayzee> I'm new to linux, I want to install netscape
<Drayzee> It won't let me run the installer
<sir_quicken> says its wrong username or pass but the username & pass are correct
<sir_quicken> lol
<Drayzee> I think because I don't have admin privlidges
<sir_quicken> rune firefox
<Drayzee> I want netscape
<wastrel> ubotu tell drayzee about sudo
<sir_quicken> lol cus netscape is a windows thing
<idefix> radar1976?
<zielony> Hello how can I send whole folder through console based ftp ? put folder/* dont work
<idefix> are you still there?
<nicholaspaul> Drayzee, the easiest way to install is to use Synaptic. It will grab all the dependancies for you.
<HappyFool> !tell Drayzee about sudo
<wastrel> Drayzee:  use sudo to get admin privilidges  check the howto link ubotu sent you
<Drayzee> ok, thanks
<ktogias> zielony, tried mput ?
<wastrel> nicholaspaul:  join #flood and show me what route is telling you
<sir_quicken> can ne1 help me with networkign security & accessing both machnines?
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, k
<Drayzee> I own a computer retail store and want to start shipping ubutu on some systems, hope I don't become a pain :-)
<Demigod> its netscape still running?
<sir_quicken> your better off using firefix its like netscape only better
<sir_quicken> firefox*
<HappyFool> Drayzee: i'd recommend using standard apps for your customers (e.g., firefox, not netscape); they'll find support more easily that way. For your own use is your own business, of course ;)
<sir_quicken> that is what I said :p
<Drayzee> Firefox has no mail or newsgroups built in, If I want an os to tell me what to run, I'll pick windows.. That is why I'm trying to use ubutu
<JoelOl75> Mozilla is alot like netscape,  a little to heavy IMO
<trappist> Drayzee: well said.
<zielony> mput codcenter/class2.php? y
<zielony> 200 PORT command successful
<zielony> 553-Can't open that file: No such file or directory
<zielony> 553 Rename/move failure: No such file or directory
<zielony> ktogias:
<nicholaspaul> wastrel, I just posted
<nalioth> zeedo: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin
<sir_quicken> firefox owns netscape IE & others
<idefix> dammit
<sir_quicken> NAYWAY can someoen help me?
<Drayzee> I'm not a newb, been at pc's since b4 windows. I want to learn ubutu in a bad way
<HappyFool> Drayzee: ubuntu comes with evolution, which is quite a capable e-mail client. Another advantage of using standard (ubuntu-supplied) apps is that security fixes will be made available and easily installable.
<nalioth> zielony: pastebins are wonderful to use, please don't paste in here
<zielony> k
<Dr_Willis> esp. when its a paste that tells us very little. :P
<sir_quicken> as have I my first pc was a commadore 64
<idefix> radar1976?
<idefix> are you there?
<nxvl> is there a problem with the ubuntu servers??
<Dr_Willis> sir_quicken,  i still have several of those
<idefix> is there anyone else who can help me get my DVD station runing?
<Drayzee> Take care, and thanks, I'm off to the how to link, Thanks again
<Demigod> i dont like ubuntu as a server
<ktogias> zielony, try lftp console ftp client... It is much more powerfull and has a command named mirror that does what you want.
<sir_quicken> Is there anyone who can help me network a win2k & linux system together
<JoelOl75> what DVD problem?  I use MPlayer with no probs on Ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> FATAL: Module uhci not found.   , can someone help ?    uhci is not a package in the repos
<Demigod> i preffer to use novell or suse as server
<sir_quicken> I am using the samba share
<idefix> ok let me download MPlayer then...
<Dr_Willis> sir_quicken,  define 'network' :P what networking fetures are you trying to do?
<sir_quicken> share files
<Dr_Willis> sir_quicken,  ahh.. samba configuration :P
<sir_quicken> we can see each other just cant access it
<sir_quicken> i am having problem with the login
<nxvl> im making apt-get update and im getting 501 error
<Dr_Willis> sir_quicken,  for the windows box to access the homes on ubuntu. i DO belive you must run 'sudo smbpasswd -a LinuxUserName' for each linux user.
<Demigod> sir_quicken i am having problem with the login<--- graphical loggin?
<sir_quicken> my logs say invalid username or pass but ther correct
<nxvl> breezy server btw
<rem_> Hey .. whatx the syntax in xchat to join automatically serveral channels at start ..
<rem_> ?
<Dr_Willis> sir_quicken,  also by default the home shares are read only.  a quick edit of the samba.conf and restarting samba will fix that.
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  #channels1,#channels2
<sir_quicken> No login period, the linux system accesses win2k system just sasy invalid username or apss
<rem_> i tried that it didnt work ..
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  it does work. i do it all the time
<rem_> it opened a channel #channel1,#channel2
<rem_> ok lemme try that again ..
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  i am refering to the 'autojoin' server entry. let me double check
<sir_quicken> I am using the kde desktop now, I know where 2 set the permissions & it still doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> rem_,  in my channels to join i have -->  #ubuntu,#ubuntu+1,#linux,#linuxhelp
<idefix> JoelOl75 can you also play DVD's with VLC?
<JoelOl75> i think so but never tried it out...
<idefix> you can play avi's...
<sir_quicken> ok I am logging into root this no access bs getting on my nerves
<idefix> why not DVD's?
<sir_quicken> you can but you need the codex for it
<sir_quicken> codec*
<idefix> where do I get this codec?
<sir_quicken> I got same error whne running a dvd
<Drayzee> sorry to ask again, but I can't seem to find the howto link? Is it to a website or a file in my computer?
<sir_quicken> not sure, you can try searching it for linux
<sir_quicken> I gotta figurethat out myself
<idefix> google dvd linux codec then
<sir_quicken> figure out*
<sir_quicken> thast what I gunna do
<idefix> how many types of movie files are there?
<idefix> dozens?
<idefix> hundreds?
<idefix> but why??
<idefix> I wish I could take the red pill
<Dr_Willis> avi codecs for different things
<sir_quicken> try searching for codec's for the linux program that runs dvd's
<blekos> hello ppl
<harfooz> idefix, do you want the quick answer for how to get dvd's to play on Ubuntu?
<blekos> is it possible to remove the kernel image without np?
<GutterPunk> Hello
<sir_quicken> I hate the gnome interface :(
<GutterPunk> I'm new to ubuntu. I'm trying to install the Xgl server
<wastrel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<GutterPunk> But apt-get can't find the package "compiz" which I need
<idefix> harfooz, yes!
<harfooz> ok -- hang on....
<GutterPunk> thanks :)
<sir_quicken> Must I login to root for every little thing? or can I set my account as root access also?
<JoelOl75> X running as root = bad
<idefix> harfooz, what are you doing?
<idefix> great, another dude who is pulling my leg
<GutterPunk> Errm I'm using Breezy Badger now... is it easy to upgrade to Dapper or what's the name?
<harfooz> idefix, I opened a dialog with you -- are you not seeing it?
<HappyFool> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<idefix> no I only see radar1976
* harfooz is giving idefix step-by-step instructions, but is worried that he's not seeing them.
<JoelOl75> idefix, try MPlayer, it doesn't support dvd menus, just run the movie, and the config out of the box needs tweaking (alsa for sound, xv for scren) but command line mplayer dvd:// will play the movie
<idefix> are you registered?
<ricardo_> when i try to install kubuntu-desktop allways occur this error : imposible to optain http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openexr/libopenexr2c2_1.2.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<idefix> harfooz, I think you are not registered?
<harfooz> how about now?
<harfooz> sheesh.
<idefix> y4s
<idefix> I see you
<harfooz> idefix, go here...
<harfooz> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<naddar> my firefox ask java runtime
<ladodos> hi, how configure debian repository?
<naddar> can i install this easy?
<harfooz> idefix, make sure you have the repos that are described there. Are you familiar with how to edit your sources.list?
<rsyncx> Hi, its probably common question , but why i can't install postgres-common package? i am trying to install postgres...
<lullabud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<JoelOl75> mp3 mouseover preview in gnome, anyone know what programs add in this support?
<naddar> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<rsyncx> I have enabled the multierse
<idefix> harfooz, well you just open this file ant dype into it, no?
<idefix> type*
<JoelOl75> mine got broke..
<rsyncx> !postgres-common
<ubotu> rsyncx: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rsyncx> !postgresql
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rsyncx
<ricardo_> when i try to install kubuntu-desktop allways occur this error : imposible to optain http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openexr/libopenexr2c2_1.2.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb Someone can help me?
<h36sa> hi.. is anyone running enlightenment-17? I really like it but the only repository (deb http://soulmachine.net/breezy unstable/) is built in october.. really buggy
<h36sa> wondering if anyone knows a better one
<harfooz> idefix, yep.
<harfooz> I use the repos that are on the web page I sent you, idefix
<harfooz> idefix, then follow these instructions to get all the necessary codecs:
<[A] ndy80> I'm trying to use "bluepin" utility, but when I run it, it prints ERR and quits. How can I check what kind of error happens?
<idefix> the sources.list file is in the /etc/apt directory
<harfooz> idefix, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<naddar> i downloaded that sun java prog but this is a .bin how i can install that
<ricardo_> how can i install kubuntu-desktop?
<harfooz> idefix, when that finishes do this: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<sanitarium> fix my graphics .. whats the command xorgsetup ?
<sanitarium> or what
<harfooz> then you can play DVDs with whatever you please ;-)
<hacknslash> ricardo: edit sources list
<lullabud> sanitarium: dexconfig ?
<sanitarium> lullabud, thanx
<lullabud> sanitarium: dexconf just writes out a new xorg.conf file against what's already been configured during setup
<lullabud> sanitarium: you may need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hacknslash> uncomment universe
<idefix> harfooz, do I have to type all those sudo apt-get install commands?! :o
<sanitarium> lullabud, says command not found
<naddar> 4!java
<sanitarium> lullabud, thats it
<naddar> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sanitarium> i forget me debian
<idefix> there are nine sudo apt-get install commands!
<borrega> HOLA
<nickrud> idefix: no, you can put all the packages on one line
<naddar> fuck how can i install that java pfff
<JoelOl75> ide fix, you can use Synaptic and search it out.. libdvdcss2 slipped my mind
<borrega> HOLA ALGUIEN QUE ABLE ESPAOL
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<idefix> harfooz, usually I have the idefix_ account, that's why I couldn't talk with you in a dialog window
<Gopi> any good TV viewing software other than xawtv and mythtv..... ?? Because in xawtv I am not able to record programs whereas mythtv Iam struglling to install it(I mean its not getting installed)
<Deramin> got an interesting message when I started ubuntu today:
<Deramin> [configuring network interfaces] 
<Deramin> [4294790.438000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting....
<Deramin> and then it just continued the boot. But I've been having issues with [configuring network interfaces]  for a while. takes forever when it gets to that stage so I usually just ctrl+c to skip it. could this be what's giving be grief? and what does the error mean?
<idefix> but I guess the idefix user has disaapeared
<wastrel> Deramin:  restarting probably means the ipw2200 module is restarting.
<nickrud> idefix: if you are registered as idefix, that was probably you; /help ghost ;)
<Deramin> wastrel: hello again wastrel XD. Figured as much when it continued, but what does the rest of the error mean?
<JoelOl75> tvtime is only slightly less terse than xaw
<Frnk_> Hi! I have problems changing my terminal keymap, I cant set it to norwegian, now its utf-8 :/
<Gopi> anyone any idea on my question please ??
<wastrel> Deramin:  the firmware error thing - no idea...
<rsyncx> i am trying to do apt-get update, and get this : http://pastebin.com/578832
<JoelOl75> Gopi try tvtime
<Frnk_> anyone who could assist me? :)
<rsyncx> used to be ok, but now it it returns all these errors
<nickrud> Frnk_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Gopi> JoelOl75: I tried it.... but no display but just audio alone Iam able to hear...
<Frnk_> nickrud: ok. i'll try
<Gopi> JoelOl75: And also I am not able to change channels !
<nickrud> Frnk_: that's for the terminal console, I'm not sure about it's effect in a gnome-terminal
<Gopi> JoelOl75: Cant find any settings in it...
<JoelOl75> what card ya using? I had no trouble with bt878 chipset
<jerry> hi room
<GutterPunk> HappyFool, I'm trying the upgrade tool from the site but at "Modifying the software channels" it behaves funny... It's always saying "Downloading file 19 of 20 blabla" but there's no progress. And it does this over and over again...
<Deramin> So no one else has ideas on my firmware error?
<Gopi> JoelOl75: I am using Pinnacle PCTV Pro.....
<ricardo_> How can i install kubuntu-desktop?
<ubuntu_> hi! how do you find out which flight youre running, if its a liveCD?
<Frnk_> nickrud: do i need to restart xorg after doing it?
<nickrud> Frnk_: no, just close a terminal and start another
<pontifex> ubuntu_ does "cat /etc/issue" tell you?
<Gopi> JoelOl75: xawtv is working well.... but the only problem is Iam not able to record anything :(
<nickrud> ubuntu_: lsb_releas -a
<nickrud> ubuntu_: lsb_release -a
<HappyFool> GutterPunk: i suggest joining #ubuntu+1 and asking there
<GutterPunk> k
<enz0_> anyone know how to extract a cpio archive?
<hacknslash> rsyncx, i think maybe the archives are offline
<JoelOl75> Gopi I never messed with the settings in tvtime... it just worked, autoscanned the channels.. ect... sorry
<Frnk_> nickrud: strange it didnt work..
<ubuntu_> sorry guys... none were right...
<HappyFool> enz0_: have you read 'man cpio' ?
<Frnk_> tested in irssi, just got strange letters
<Gopi> JoelOl75: What type of system? 64 bit ?
<enz0_> I've tried '-i -M -d' but keep getting unexpected end of archive or whatever
<ubuntu_> both say dapper and development release and such. but nothing about the exact flight number
<fangorious> is there a tool to adjust the orientation of the displayed image on the screent? I have a laptop and there is a one pixel line of solid white at the bottom of my screen.
<ubuntu_> cause I suspect this is a bit old...
<nickrud> Frnk_: I wasn't sure; also try System-Pref-Keyboard, Layout tab, add button
<JoelOl75> Athlon XP with an old hauppage wintv pci card
<_Uwo_> hi all: just installed new icon theme - love it - but in the window list and desktop switcher i still see original icons. is it difficult to change this to use the new theme?
<Gopi> JoelOl75: And initially it asks options like Europe or Custom scan... which one you selected ?
<Frnk_> nickrud: ok, thanks for the help anyway :D
<hacknslash> anyone running dapper on a laptop
<fangorious> hacknslash: i am
<hacknslash> is it ok no probs
<nickrud> Frnk_: I've seen this question asked before and not answered, so I took a stab
<hacknslash> flight 3 or 4
<JoelOl75> custom.... I know if you right click you can set PAL or NTSC in there.... Maybe your prob??
<fangorious> hacknslash: depends on your hardware
<hacknslash> dell latitude d600
<ricardo_> hey someone can help me to install kubuntu?
<rsyncx> hacknslash: i want to install postgresql 8, but it doesn't show up in search
<Gopi> JoelOl75: When I right click nothing is happening !  :(
<nickrud> ricardo_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<fangorious> hacknslash: I have an Ati Mobility FireGL v5000 in mine which is supported pretty well. I can suspend, hibernate hasn't worked yet
<Gopi> JoelOl75: And how do u change channels ?
<JoelOl75> ?  I'm not on that computer now so i can't test it out... Its been awhile
<jakl> hi, im trying to update ubuntu with apt-get update but i get an error when it tries to download certain sources, it stays stuck at 99% and can't finish...is it possible i don't have the good source adresses or something?
<fangorious> hacknslash: dbus doesn't give me desktop icons for hard drive partitions mounted under /media
<rsyncx> anyone running postgresql 8? is there package in the repository?
<Gopi> JoelOl75: ok np... and do u use any other applications ?
<hacknslash> fangorious, wireless ok?
<fangorious> hacknslash: overall it works pretty well for me, but I can't vouch for your laptop. try posting in the dapper forum on ubuntuforums.org
<nickrud> jakl: possibly; could you put /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ricardo_> nickrud: i do it with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but allways present this error, imposible to optain http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openexr/libopenexr2c2_1.2.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fangorious> hacknslash: ipw2200, works great. network-manager doesn't do vpn/wpa yet though
<harfooz> idefix -- sorry I had someone here in the office. But yes, you do need to install those files to be sure that you can play anything that comes along (dvd or on the web).
<JoelOl75> I'm trying to get Myth up with a Hauppagge PVR-500 card and a aTI remote wonder....  Not much luck with that :!
<fangorious> hacknslash: there's an unofficial deb to add vpnc to network-manager, haven't tried it. wpasupplicant worked fine when I tried it
<jakl> well i took the sources from here; http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<harfooz> idefix, you can of course combine *all* those into one apt-get install command like this:
<bungle_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> bluetooth is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<jakl> its stuck while getting the multiverse ackage
<harfooz> apt-get install pkgname1 pckname2 blah blah blah
<hacknslash> think i'll do a back up then chance it
<bungle_> !irda
<ubotu> bungle_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nicholaspaul> Q: I have a script i want to run at startup... where do i call it from?
<Gopi> JoelOl75: ok
<nickrud> ricardo_: strange, I could get it with wget
<hacknslash> ricardo_, have you edited the sources list ?
<Syco54645> what do i need to install for the wxwidgits?
<nickrud> jakl: not a very good source
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: /etc/init.d/rcS would work. Or you could put it in /etc/init.d and symlink to it from /etc/rc?.d to mix it in with the rest of the services
<jakl> nickrud: thanks
<nicholaspaul> fangorious, you mean just put the script in the direcotry /etc/init.d ?
<Creeture> Have any of you ever seen a cron daemon that is meant for a distributed environment? i.e. cron runs as root on a bunch of machines reading a common crontab file?
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: a common place to put a needed script is to call it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: ^^ is easiest
<trappist> I'm pretty sure the "right" way to do it is mkdir /etc/rc.boot and drop your script(s) in there
<bSON> hi
<nicholaspaul> so many ways to skin a cat...
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: fangorious's & trappists are best
<bSON> how can you tell the ubuntu eclipse to use another jre than gij?
<trappist> /etc/init.d/rcS:[ -d /etc/rc.boot ]  && run-parts /etc/rc.boot
<nickrud> trappist: what sources /etc/rc.boot?
<nickrud> too quick, trappist ;)
* trappist puts his kung fu away
<Creeture> bSON: man update-alternatives
* nicholaspaul is glad he asked. 
<MasterC> my GRUB is loading VERY slow (20 seconds or so) on a fast machine
<wastrel> freenx isn't working :p
<MasterC> this was always so on this machine... :-/
<nickrud> trappist: hm, only problem with that is not everything needed for a particular script is sure to be running at that point
<MasterC> with any OS
<nicholaspaul> trappist, nickrud i'll try making that directory, rc.boot. See whath appens :)
<marc_> HELP! When I boot, it freezes at it tries to synchronize the clock.  I now am forced to boot in "recovery mode" and then exit.   What should I do?
<nicholaspaul> can i put it somewhere so its the last thing to run?
<rsyncx> why is archive offline
<rsyncx> is
<Syco54645> what is the command to make a debian file from source?  i have forgotten what it was.
<MasterC> I have a P4 3.0 HT with 512 MB RAM, should be fast enough for GRUB ;)
<MasterC> no errors, but It takes 20 and more seconds to load...
<MasterC> should be done in max. 1 second
<nicholaspaul> Syco54645, you thinking 'sudo dpkg -i filename.deb' ?
<MasterC> any idea?
<marc_> HELP! When I boot, it freezes as it tries to synchronize the clock.  I now am forced to boot in "recovery mode" and then exit.   What should I do?  Is there a way to remove this step in the boot?
<nicholaspaul> Syco54645, no.. sorry! Forget i said that...
<Syco54645> nicholaspaul: no i am compiling sources.  i just finished the make.  what is the command to run now to make the deb file
<trappist> nickrud: good point.  I don't know where in the boot process rc.boot gets sourced.
<Syco54645> nicholaspaul: thats ok.  i already knew what that did
<fangorious> trappist: nickrud rcS runs before /etc/rc?.d, right?
<nicholaspaul> Syco54645,  just trying to help where /if I can :)
<JoelOl75> marc: does hitting ctrl-c break past it or is it a hard lock
<trappist> fangorious: don't know
<Syco54645> nicholaspaul: dont worry about it, no harm done
<nicholaspaul> thx for being gracious Syco54645
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: put a script in /etc/init.d/, and sudo update-rc.d defaults 99
<trappist> fangorious: actually yes, according to inittab
<Creeture> Syco54645: Do you have the appropriate debian/ directory and structure in the source directory or is this something that didn't have a package already?
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: to set order, you put the script in /etc/init.d, then create a symlink in the runlevel you want it to run it
<nicholaspaul> fangorious,  is tha tthe same as nickrud's answer?
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: um sudo update-alternatives <scriptname> defaults 99
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: yes, pretty much
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: for example, ln -s /etc/init.d/myscript /etc/rc2.d/S99myscript
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: that will have myscript run at '99' in runlevel two
<Syco54645> Creeture: it is something that didnt already have a package.  it is the program comical and i just built it from source
<fangorious> you can look in /etc/rc2.d to see what order things start, and pick where you want yours to run
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: using K99myscript instead of S99myscript will have myscript stopped at 99 instead of started
<nickrud> typo, typos, typos. nicholaspaul: sudo update-rc.d  <scriptname> defaults 99 (I need to read before enter on actual commands )
<Creeture> Syco54645: Look into the app called "checkinstall". Instead of running make install, run checkinstall and it'll do all of that for you.
<idefix> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<idefix> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<idefix> is only available from another source
<idefix> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<idefix>  is this a problem??
<deefzi> my opera refuses to show flash-videos when i run it through alsa-oss, why? if i start opera normally, everything runs smoothly
<Syco54645> Creeture: that is it.  i couldnt remember.  thanks
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: to go that route, though. I think you're script needs to support being called with 'start' or 'stop' as a command line parameter
<nickrud> idefix: normal, since it's not in the repos
* nicholaspaul is copy.pasting...
<nicholaspaul> can i just add it to 'Sessions', fangorious ?
<rsyncx> I can't see postgresql-8.0 package, is there a reason?
<nickrud> idefix: normal, since It's not in the repos
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: that will run it when you log in, rather than when the system boots
<nickrud> !w3codecs
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<rsyncx> i can't install it, either
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sprizz> i have trouble connecting to services with naim
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: and only when you log into gnome, at that
<nicholaspaul> fangorious,  the script just sets up network interface settings...
<idefix> nickrud, now what? how do I play my DVD's?
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nicholaspaul> fangorious, oooohhhh so no good when logging into kde / fluxbox? hmmm
<rsyncx> !postgresql
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rsyncx
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: is it something that the existing networking support can't handle?
<wastrel> anyone know why freenx server isn't letting me connect?
<nicholaspaul> fangorious,  not really, but i've been having problems with Networking. My interface seems alot happier if I use the command line. (airport + Dapper..)
<nickrud> idefix: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will get you nearly everything for running non-free media, without putting in stray sources
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: just so I know I'm not giving you bad info, what were you referring to by 'Sessions'. I took it to mean the app that loads from going to System->Preferences->Sessions in Gnome
<nicholaspaul> fangorious,  yea, thats exactly what I meant. I"m finding tho that I'm learning way more about how to configure my system by using command lines and scripts - besides, its geekily-good fun!!
<fangorious> :)
<Raph> Good evening everyone
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: setting something there will only affect logging into gnome
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: putting the network command into /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh will work, since it's run after networking is set up
<fangorious> evenin'
<nicholaspaul> fangorious,  ahh gotcha. (nickrud)
<sprizz> I am having trouble connecting to services with naim, can anyone help?
<ara> is there an ubuntu dev channel ?
<jakl> how/where can i change the buffer size of the terminal window in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<nicholaspaul> nickrud, i put it in /etc/init.d and then ran 'sudo update-rc.d filename defaults 99
<nicholaspaul> nickrud, restarting to see if it stuck :)
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: if the script is good, it should work
<rsyncx> hi when archive will be back up?
<nickrud> ara: #ubuntu-devel
<soundray> jakl, edit current profile and go to scrolling.
<jakl> thanks
<rsyncx> i am trying to install postgresql-8.0 and a n00b to ubuntu, but i can't seem to see it in list of available packages
<rsyncx> there is howto says that it should be there
<rsyncx> am i missing something?
<nicholaspaul> nickrud, oooo the script is soooo good ;-)
<nicholaspaul> :S
<Raph> I am having problem setting up two screens on a nvidia card. I went through a lot of walkthrough and guide, and I think the solution might be pretty simple. Would anyone have a few minutes to help ?
<sprizz> rsyncx: did you enable repositories
<rsyncx> yes
<rsyncx> but archive doesn't respone
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: lol
<rsyncx> srespond
<rsyncx> sprizz, yeah archive seems dead
<sprizz> hmm
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<rsyncx> kick!
<nicholaspaul> oh dear.
<sprizz> i honestly have no idea then, just though i'd try to help
<nickrud> oh, so close to ops
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<Spain> WwW.OrtalDj.CoM >>> Radio and chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<nicholaspaul> S-pain in the ass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> he's gone
<MasterC> how can I set the bootflag for a partition AFTER the installation?
<rsyncx> anyone elese has problem accessing archive?
<Raph> boot up with a CD and use fdisk
<soundray> MasterC: with any partitioner, e.g. cfdisk.
<Raph> I think you can swith boot flag with 'a'
<MasterC> thank you
<fangorious> MasterC: if grub at least comes up, you can add the 'setactive' command and then use fdisk or parted to make it permanent
<skazi> Hello! Wanted to ask after trying to install all kinds of p2p share fiiles for linux on ubuntu nothing seems to work, wanted to ask if there is any Ubuntu known working app p2p file share program? :O
<rsyncx> can anyone try apt-get update
<Belgain> quick question... i need to make sure that a certain module gets loaded with extra parameters - how can i make sure this happens at boot time?
<rsyncx> it seems to time out on me
<salah_> hi, can i download mplayer by synaptic?
<Raph> Azureus = torrent over java
<soundray> fangorious: is the bootable flag actually still useful for anything?
<Seveas> !tell salah_ about mplayer
<fangorious> soundray: yes, dual-boot
<nicholaspaul> nickrud, fangorious trappist IT WORKS IT WORKS IT WORKS!
<Belgain> i.e. i need "modprobe ehci_hcd log2_irq_thresh=4" rather than just "modprobe ehci_hcd"...
<MasterC> how can I apply the changes in cfdisk?
<sprizz> rsyncx, i updated a few minutes ago, seemed fine
<sprizz> rsyncx: i can try again
<salah_> Actually I have failedto do that . Can Idownload fromsynaptic??
<wastrel> i followed the wiki's freenx howto, but can't connect to the server - i set the log level to warnings, but the log is still empty - any ideas to troubleshoot this?
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: and, you've learned how ubuntu starts nearly *everything*
<soundray> fangorious: does it make a difference if you are dual-booting with grub?
<rsyncx> i get : 99% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (206.75.218.52)] 
<Raph> I would need some help with twinview : Gnome recognises it as a double side screen but my second screen just won't turn on. Anyone could give me a hand ?
<fangorious> soundray: yes, mostly for Windows
<nicholaspaul> nickrud, fangorious trappist thx for your help guys. I'm so happy that i finally got wifi working at startup - airport extreme + dapper too.. :)
<rsyncx> and it just hangs
<sprizz> rxyncx: yeah worked find for me
<fangorious> nicholaspaul: glad to help
<nicholaspaul> thanks to wastrel  too. I feel a group hug coming on..!! heheh
<nickrud> rsyncx: try removing ca. everywhere it exists in /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> fangorious: I C, thanks
<nicholaspaul> yea nickrud. Love it!
<wastrel> we <3 u
<rsyncx> nickrud, thanks!
<skazi> Hello! Wanted to ask after trying to install all kinds of p2p share fiiles for linux on ubuntu nothing seems to work, wanted to ask if there is any Ubuntu known working app p2p file share program? :O
<btdown> amule?
<Raph> skazi, there is Azureus for torrent
<me2win> limewire?
<skazi> limewire don't work
<enz0_> how do you register an app in Evolution to work with a specific type of extension (xpdf for .pdf files for example)?
<nickrud> gtk-gnutella, amule, mldonkey, more?
<skazi> Raph, where do i get ut ?
<nicholaspaul> gotta run - see ya'll!
<soundray> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<LjL> skazi: amule, ktorrent, bittorrent-gui, mldonkey, gift and others are included in the repositories
<Raph> skazi, just google Azureus you can't miss it
<fangorious> azureus.sf.net
<salah_> does anyone knows how can i download mplayer by synaptic?
<nickrud> enz0_: evo uses the normal file associations that gnome uses; right click a pdf and select properties -> open with tab
<skazi> Thanks!
<nickrud> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Raph> !twinview
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Raph
<Raph> hmm had to try
<Raph> !mittens
<ubotu> Raph: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> salah_, when you get a pm from ubotu, it is always worth reading.
<LjL> !rell raph about msg the bot
<ubotu> LjL: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> !tell raph about msg the bot
<bit_seqz> !Mittens
<ubotu> bit_seqz: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bit_seqz> !Mittens!
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bit_seqz
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Gnonthgol> !Mittens
<bimberi> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fangorious> bit_seqz: the cc.com site has a searchable archive of all the keywords ubotu responds to
<skazi> what about APPLON?? isn;t it the best?
<LjL> you can also type "listvals <keywords>" in a private message with ubotu
<Raph> Anyone can tell how to tell Xorg that I have two monitors ?
<wastrel> i installed freenx based on the wiki howto but i can't connect to the server - the nxserver log is empty - any ideas for troubleshooting?
<fangorious> skazi: it's ok, i only ever used it for kazaa
<skazi> heh
* fangorious is still fangorious
<skazi> yeah, couse a kazaa util is not avalable for linux only threw wine and u need to add some dll's and shit
<fangorious> skazi, azureus is all i ever use any more
<LjL> hm?
<LjL> there *is* clients for kazaa on linux afaik
<bjornkri> !is
<ubotu> I heard is is the country code for iceland
<bjornkri> indeed
<LjL> :)
<Escape`Artist> US GOVERNMENT ABDUCTING AND PERFORMING BIOLOGICAL EXPERIMENTS ON KATRINA VICTIMS: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread167902/pg1 -- UPDATE: SECRET SERVICE PLOTTING TO EXCHANGE KATRINA VICTIMS WITH ALIENS!
<Escape`Artist> US GOVERNMENT ABDUCTING AND PERFORMING BIOLOGICAL EXPERIMENTS ON KATRINA VICTIMS: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread167902/pg1 -- UPDATE: SECRET SERVICE PLOTTING TO EXCHANGE KATRINA VICTIMS WITH ALIENS!
<Escape`Artist> US GOVERNMENT ABDUCTING AND PERFORMING BIOLOGICAL EXPERIMENTS ON KATRINA VICTIMS: http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread167902/pg1 -- UPDATE: SECRET SERVICE PLOTTING TO EXCHANGE KATRINA VICTIMS WITH ALIENS!
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<Seveas> LjL, way ahead of you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.71.102.94]  by Seveas
<LjL> Seveas: i guess :)
<lsuactiafner> can hoary handle 5.1 sound with no extra configuration?
<DistroWatch> any guide for securying the ubuntu box ?
<lsuactiafner> DistroWatch : it is secure
<LjL> DistroWatch: ubuntu is relatively secure by default, as it's got very few services running
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d-199-227-114.bootp.Virginia.EDU]  by Seveas
<DistroWatch> lsuactiafner :) no it aint enough
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tor/*]  by Seveas
<Raph> Any Xorg guru around ?
<me2win> ask your question, maybe somebody can help
<lsuactiafner> if you want a locked down server run a minimal system with grsecurity and almost no services
<DistroWatch> lsuactiafner soon you run web server an mail servers and stuff aint that secure anymore
<soundray> DistroWatch: I guess that a lot of what is said in "Securing Debian" applies. Cf. http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/
<idefix> so instead of executing apt-get commands you could also type stuff in the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<LjL> yeah i was just going to type !hardened, ubotu has that guide
<DistroWatch> soundray cheers
<lsuactiafner> DistroWatch : then go read up if you current version of server xyz is secure
<LjL> idefix: not really
<LjL> idefix: /etc/apt/sources.list is the place there the APT system *looks* for its configuration
<fangorious> idefix: sources.list just tells apt-get where to look
<nalioth> aliens, huh. no wonder.
<soundray> DistroWatch: and always remember to buckle up ;)
<lsuactiafner> can hoary handle 5.1 sound with no extra configuration? what needs to be done after i plug my new speakers in?
<DistroWatch> soundray  :) try to
<Raph> using lspci I see my AGP card on PCI:01:00:00 but should I define it as AGP:01:00:00 in xorg.conf (my second monitor don't want to turn on as twinview seems to be configured correctly)
<fangorious> lsuactiafner: have you tried posting in the hardware support: sound & video forum on ubuntuforums.org?
<lsuactiafner> fangorious : no i'm gettin speakers friday and want to know if its going to be a problem for me
<fangorious> Raph, I would set it as PCI:01:00:00
<progrock> Is there any software for playing TV with an ATI AIW card?
<lsuactiafner> there should be several ppl here with 5.1 sounds
<Raph> fangorious, ok. Problem is not coming from that line then
<fangorious> progrock: have you tried tvtim?
<Hairulfr> Hi all
<progrock> fangorious, nope... ws just inquiring.. since im about to install ubuntu on my desktop
<fangorious> progrock: er, tvtime. i'm not claiming it will work with the AiW, but it's what I would start with
<kimo> I installed using debootstrap. Now my kernel can't mount my LVM / partition. Any guru wanna help with this please ?
<progrock> fangorious, ok, thanks.. .was hoping someoen could point me in a direction.. whether it be the right one or not, lol
<bobbyd> hi
<fangorious> progrock: do you know what chipset it uses?
<bobbyd> I have a source in the form: http://www.estudiolivre.org/videos/lives/ubuntu/breezy/ binary-i386/ how do i add that to sources.list ?
<Hairulfr> I'm currently downloading ubuntu for PPC, and I'd like to know wether it configures the Yaboot/bootstrap partition itself - and if it contains a paritioner etc, so I won't have to find a Osx install? Also - updating to KDE 3.5, is it possible through a Yast type tool?
<soundray> lsuactiafner: no experience here, but since nobody else is answering: I would expect surround sound to work out of the box on a supported card.
<bobbyd> it's from this page: http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=downloads
<Hairulfr> I.e Does it install the bootloader automatically like yellow dog
<progrock> fangorious, ummi can probably find out... its the AIW x600
<moonman> k
<soundray> lsuactiafner: do you not see sliders for the individual speakers in alsamixer?
<fangorious> progrock: I know the brooktree chipsets tend to be well supported. but i haven't used a tv tuner in a long time
<soundray> Hairulfr: I'm pretty sure it does the yaboot setup for you. On kde, see ubotu:
<soundray> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<soundray> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<trappist> lsuactiafner.  so evil.
<Hairulfr> soundray: Thanks a lot! figuring out the bootloader on the mac is hell
<progrock> fangorious, true.. yeah.. to be honest im not to optimistic, lol.... but it would make it so i could get rid of windows... which would be amazing
<chmod775> how do I find the exact match in fgrep
<fangorious> well good luck. ubuntuforums.org is a good resource
<chmod775> suppose I am search for a keyword in a file called abc
<trappist> chmod775: '^string$'
<chmod775> fgrep test -e abc
<soundray> trappist: am I safer ignoring him?
<jerry> excuse me but does any one here have a dell a940?
<chmod775> trappist, u mean fgrep test -e '^abc$'
<progrock> Lol.. i jsut put a DBAN disk in, thinking it was my ubuntu disk... damn i need a pen that can write on cds, lol
<trappist> chmod775: sure
<fangorious> chmod775: using the ^ and $ will make it look for a line that is literally just "abc"
<chmod775> it's giving me no such file or direc
<fangorious> chmod775: ^ matches the start of a line, and $ matches the end
<chmod775> I just want the keyword abc from the line
<trappist> chmod775: well, so far it sounds like you want egrep, as in egrep '^abc$' test.
<trappist> chmod775: oh you don't mean you want to match a line that contains only 'abc'
<master_of_master> hi, are there any qt 4.1 packages for breezy?
<jerry> dell a940 any one?
<chmod775> Yes I have a line and in that line it has a keyword abc
<chmod775> Now I want to display only that keyword
<trappist> chmod775: -o
<chmod775> There may be several lines in that
<chmod775> dude not working dude -o
<james__> greets
<trappist> chmod775: trappist@monk:~$ egrep -o 'abc' test
<trappist> abc
<chmod775> k
<trappist> chmod775: where test contains one line, acbdefg
<bubba> hello, i would like to install isa pretty old soundcard with Opti 82C924 chipset. But dont know how. I already tried to install modules from /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/isa/opti9xx but it failed :(.
<trappist> chmod775: all this info is in the grep man page.
<chmod775> cool
<chmod775> I was checking the fgrep man page
<_james> brb
<_james> apparently i cant have my own name..
<_james> heh
<progrock> if im running dual boot.. think i should make a seperate boot partition?
<soundray> progrock: I can't see any specific advantage of having a separate boot partition in a dual-boot context.
<skazi> hmm...where can I find a kazaa clone for linux?
<skazi> hmm...where can I find a kazaa for linux?
* jameseh preps the trout
<fangorious> skazi: apollon
<progrock> soundray, thanks.. makes sense... i set one up on my laptop, but its not dual boot.. and the whole file system is encrypted.. which i guess is why i need the sperate non encrypted boot
<skazi> apllon has a problem...
<hackel> Erg, how does update-manager determine when a restart is "required"?  I'm installing all kinds of non-kernel packages that I would -never- restart for in Debian and it's asking me to.  It's very annoying to feel like I'm using Windows!
<fangorious> yeah, it does kazaa
<skazi> I know but it has A problem connection
<skazi> I know but it has A problem connecting
<skazi> QGDict::hashKeyString: Invalid null key
<skazi> anything else besides apollon?
<fangorious> hackel: i think it just errs on the safe side when stuff like dbus.
<colm> hackel, i'm suspecting you're using dapper?
<progrock> Umm, is there any good bittorrent clients other then azureus?... azureus is acting real funny (maybe jsut becaus ei dontknow how to correctly use it).. but i get a lot of shutdown errors, and lots of stuff disappears and reappears randomly
<Eshestun> in order to compile a program that i downloaded (wine) it says i have to navigate to the dir.. soo since im new to linux i did a little reading and i found cd is the command...   i know the dir is filesystem/usr/bin but i cant seem to navigate to that dir in the terminal... can anyone help?
<hackel> colm:  Yes.
<progrock> Eshestun, cd /usr/bin
<hackel> fangorious:  Ahh, yes for dbus I would think it should pop up and tell you to restart your x server perhaps but not the whole machine.
<Eshestun> hmm thnx
<lsuactiafner> can hoary handle 5.1 sound easily with no extra configuration? what needs to be done after i plug my new speakers in?
<soundray> hackel, I noticed this feature of upgrade-manager in dapper. Does it do it in breezy, too?
<doro> so is there an app to run mp3s?
<abhinav> pvm not working on ubuntu.any idea?
<anti_social> hi people
<Eshestun> and when i type that in it says no such dir exsist :S
<abhinav> Pl. help me out
<hackel> soundray:  I don't remember now. :)
<soundray> lsuactiafner: are you ignoring me?
<fangorious> hackel: restarting X wouldn't restart dbus I wouldn't think. and restarting dbus has a tendency to kill some notification area apps
<progrock> Oh, one f my techers brought up "cross over office"... but i cant find much information about it... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<anti_social> have anyone had any problem on detecting EPSON CX 3500 or similars using Dapper Drake Flight 4? Should anyone help me to solve this?
<skazi> anything else besides apollon?
<Eshestun> cd usr/bin dosent work.. it says dir dosent exsist... i know it does because im looking at it -_-
<bubba> hmmm nobody knows :(
<fangorious> progrock: just google codeweavers
<hackel> fangorious:  Right but dpkg can restart dbus and then tell you to restart X to get your notification area apps working again.
<fangorious> progrock: OpenOffice probably handles most of what you would need, though
<progrock> thanks
<lsuactiafner> soundray : no, didnt see my nick used anywhere
<abhinav> not able to add hosts on pvm.Pl help.Anyone?
<fangorious> hackel: true. i don't think it does right now though
<lcore> Eshestun,  try "cd /usr/bin"
<lsuactiafner> oh i saw now
<bubba> i plug the isa sound card to the isa slot, but i cannot detect it :(
<progrock> fangorious, yeah i figured.... but i have the teachers that want MSoffice docs only... and if im not mistaken corssover office will create documents closer to that
<Eshestun> ty very much  lcore... that worked.... i think i got the hang of this now :)
<Eshestun> i suck at syntax lol
<Angel_Dex> how do i setup openduke? i cant seem to find its folder to put the .grp file in
<Protocol1> you can use openoffice too
<lcore> Eshestun, np. The root filesystem is that first "/". "cd usr/bin" would change to current_dir/usr/bin.
<fangorious> progrock: crossover will run MS Office. but OpenOffice can create MS Office docs. I've never have anyone know that I created a .doc with OpenOffice rather than Word
<anacaona> hello hello
<wastrel> the freenx package doesn't set up a working server - any ideas how to get it fixed?
<fangorious> openduke? does it opensuck?
<abhinav> no one has any idea on pvm
<anti_social>  have anyone had any problem on detecting EPSON CX 3500 or similars using Dapper Drake Flight 4? Should anyone help me to solve this?
<soundray> hackel, I don't feel as bad as you do about the restart feature. First of all, it doesn't *demand* restarting like MS Win does. Second, it probably makes sense to restart an upgraded machine for non-power ubuntu users (ie. not you).
<anacaona> is there any way to restart the font server without restarting x?
<anacaona> just installed new fonts.
<progrock> oh..crossover office is basically like wine + office... would it jsut make more sense to use VMWare which i already have?
<Douglas> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<majes> Hello
<soundray> progrock: as far as using MS Office makes sense at all, yes.
<CarinArr> i wouldn't say it's like wine + office really..
<fangorious> progrock: if you're more comfortable using vmware, go with that. crossover is exactly [tweaked/customised]  wine + office
<progrock> soundray, hahaha, very very good point
<hackel> soundray:  I suppose.  But the restart prompt is almost identical to that in XP which lets you chose to restart Now or Later.  At least this one doesn't pop back up every 15 minutes. :)
<lcore> wastrel,  http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5755&page=2 - might help
<CarinArr> the software it allows you to use is a lot more interesting than ms office;)
<hackel> I just try very hard to teach linux users that restarting is never a means of solving a problem with a good operating system. :)
<CarinArr> now i wish they could fix photoshop so it worked properly when drawing
<majes> hi, How can I assign permission 777 automatically in a folder (It's for apache2)?
<progrock> CarinArr, you using potochop with crossover?... ive used it in VMWare... and it seems practically perfect... runs very good on my system
<soundray> hackel: well, this behavior of dapper doesn't interfere with the point or the delivery of your very valid teaching message. Or does it?
<Angel_Dex> how do i setup openduke? i cant seem to find its folder to put the .grp file in
<progrock> photoshop*
<VNA9216> hackel:  true..  but even linux cant recover from everything yet without reboot ;)
<soundray> hackel: anyway, if I find out how to disable the message I'll let you know...
<moonman> does breezy come with apache installed?
<hackel> soundray:  I'm not saying it's a bad feature, it's definitely good for new users as you say.  I just wonder if it isn't going a bit overboard.
<Douglas> j,
<Douglas> hm
<Douglas> YO
<Douglas> HELp?
<progrock> moonman, i dont think so.. but its extremely easy to install.. ir i think just "sudo apt-get install apache"
<Douglas> progrock
<sbalneav> Douglas: just ask your question
<Douglas> QUICK QUESTION?
<Douglas> kl
<Douglas> I have D-Link DWL-G510
<progrock> Douglas, if i can help i will
<Douglas> Wireless PCI
<Douglas> What do I need to do to make the drivers for it install?
<moonman> progrock, yeah, thats what i figured, im goign to have a server up soon
<moonman> :P
<Douglas> ..
<Douglas> Any idea?
<X-peTer> douglas: no linux drivers? ndiswrapper?
<Douglas> uhm
<Douglas> I don't know..
<progrock> moonman, theres a forum topic on it in the how-to forum.. that wll also tell you how to set it up with php and mysql.. etc.
<Douglas> Just put ubuntu on there yesterday.
<sbalneav> Douglas: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81461.html
<soundray> Douglas: you probably need the madwifi Atheros driver.
<Douglas> Any idea what to do?
<Douglas> kk
<moonman> progrock, ill check it out, thanks
<progrock> Douglas, read the forums.. they are very useful
<progrock> moonman,  np.. ive been meaning to install it.. but i'm kinda worried about how low my battery life will be on the laptop.. its horrible as is
<soundray> Douglas: if you can, use madwifi rather than ndiswrapper. Also see ubotu below:
<soundray> !forums 38972
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 38972 is: Atheros AR5212 Madwifi HowTo - Ubuntu Forums
<Douglas> so
<salah> hi
<Douglas> that should just do it
<Douglas> make driver swork?
<Douglas> Like, make card word?
<salah>  wget http://ftp5.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/Skin/Blue-1.4.tar.bz2  this is not opening
<Douglas> Anmyway, bbl.
<soundray> Douglas: there's no guarantee. You can only try.
* Douglas is away -( Working on PC downstairs. )- at 3:36pm -( P:On / L:On )-
<salah> It shows not found
<pianoboy3333>  what cross compilers can I use for compiling a windows version of gtypist?
<lsuactiafner> salah : #mplayer
<fangorious> soundray: do, or do not
<salah> yah
<progrock> salah, if its not opening, id imagine the website is down
<salah> how can I do it plz
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, your g++ will do it man g++ for options :)
<soundray> fangorious: ...there is no try. Are you Mr Miyagi? Or was it Yoda who said it?
<hackel> salah:  Why are you asking us about files stored on some other random webserver?
<fangorious> yoda
<sprizz> is there a command-line login for ubuntu?
<theine> salah, please install mplayer from the multiverse repository
<hackel> sprizz:  lol, press ctrl-alt-f1
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: gcc too? gtypist is a c program I believe
<Rawplayer> re
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, yes
<salah> Please tell me how can I do that
<theine> salah, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ompaul> !tell salah about universe
<salah> I hv been trying for 4 da
<ThePhur> how do i get g++ set back up in breezy..whenever i compile a .cpp it throws a bunch of errors..i know my source code is right
<ompaul> salah, the bot send you a message
<theine> salah, sorry, also to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<whoever> can someone give me some quick tutorial to establish my connection to the internet in ubuntu bash? i've got ati radeon x600 and i need to download and reinstall new drivers or i'll never fix that xserver thing.
<soundray> fangorious: that wisdom applies to exercising a skill, though. If you have a rickety bridge in front of you (like Wifi configuration), you do want to try and tread carefully. :)
<hackel> ThePhur:  That's what they all say!
<progrock> Anyone knwo how to turn off system beeps (without physially removing hte system speaker)... theese beeps on startup and shutdown are getting me dirty looks in class
<ThePhur> ive been programming in C++ for like 3 years..its just a simple program to see it g++ is working..
<jameseh> good analogy soundray
<ThePhur> the compiler just scrolls with errors like theres no tomorrow
<anti_social>  have anyone had any problem on detecting EPSON CX 3500 or similars using Dapper Drake Flight 4? Should anyone help me to solve this?
<progrock> ThePhur, why would g++ not be working?
<soundray> ThePhur: probably apt-get install build-essential...
<ThePhur> no idea..i do sudo apt-get install g++..it works fine in hoary
<fangorious> progrock: you could mute it in whatever volume mixer you prefer
<progrock> ThePhur, yeah do what soundry said... install build-essential.. that gave me g++
<moonman> uhh
<moonman> is breezy 5.10
<kimo> I installed using debootstrap. Now my kernel can't mount my LVM / partition. Any guru wanna help with this please ?
<ThePhur> alright..thanks
<progrock> fangorious, really? and that will mute it during startup?
<master_of_master> hi, are there any qt 4.1 packages for breezy?
<fangorious> progrock: maybe, no harm in trying
<doro> how do i run a c shell script?
<ThePhur> yeah..i just installed g++ cuz it works with sudo apt-get install g++ in hoary..thanks anyways
<progrock> fangorious, actually its already muted i think.. which would mean it doesnt work
<fangorious> doro: do you have a csh installed?
<pianoboy3333> ahhhh!!!! too many things on gcc man page? does anyone know the argument/s that I need to cross compile something for windows... I dont' know much about this...
<theine> doro, you need to have tcsh installed for that: sudo apt-get install tcsh
<soundray> progrock: are you talking about the login sound during gnome startup?
<FraZena> Hi, is there anyone who can help me with ubuntu on an AMD Athlon 64? (my english is bad)
<progrock> soundray, no.. during boot and shutdown.. before x even starts
<hackel> progrock:  What sound are you talking about?  The BIOS boot beep?  No way to disable that I'm aware of unless your BIOS has an option to.
<Rambo3> offcourso
<doro> thanks
<progrock> hackel, yup.. and my bios has no option
<soundray> FraZena: go ahead and ask. But if you feel more comfortable in your own language, check out
<soundray> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hackel> progrock:  I'd suggest booting your computer before class starts. :-P
<moonman> is breezy 5.10?
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: ahhhh!!!! too many things on gcc man page? does anyone know the argument/s that I need to cross compile something for windows... I dont' know much about this...
<fangorious> moonman: yep
<D[a] > O_O;
<D[a] > It says
<D[a] > that the drivers
<D[a] > are too outdated..
<moonman> fangorious, then oops, i have it marked as hoary
<master_of_master> hi, are there any qt 4.1 packages for breezy?
<moonman> :P
<progrock> hackel, lol... i gues that makes some sense. haha.. but tis more when im messign with my comp in clas and need to do restarts, etc
<D[a] > The drivers are too outdated and need to be updated!
<D[a] > Any other ideas?
<soundray> progrock: I guess it'll be removing the speaker then. Or see the positive side of those dirty looks.
<hackel> progrock:  Ahh, see I use Linux so that I never have to restart. :-P
<sbalneav> D[a] : Have you download the latest drivers from D-Link?
<D[a] > there is no internet
<Eshestun> when i am specifiying my desktop as part of a dir in the terminal... do i simply refer to it as /desktop/file or do i have to put something like in windows with the hole C:/windows/blahblah
<FlannelKing> pianoboy3333: you're probably looking for the --target flag
<D[a] > on that box..
<soundray> Hey, hackel, that's not true -- update-manager wants you to! :)
<D[a] > no internet on that box..
<Daramarak> Hello, could anyone help me. I am so fresh in Ubuntu, linux irc and all. And I need som help installing a package in my Ubuntu installation
<progrock> hackel, true... the time will come when reboot isnt my first method of solving problems.
<pianoboy3333> FlannelKing: lemme look...
<sbalneav> D[a] : Then donwload them on another box, and burn them to a cd.
<mikebot> how do i access an ntfs drive in terminal?
<GutterPunk> What option should I append to grub to enable 1400x1050 framebuffer mode? I tried vga=0x344 and video=vesafb:1400x1050-32 but neither seems to work
<progrock> soundray, lol.. yeah.. well..i dont think ill be rippng my laptop appart for the speaker.. lol... wish the bios had the option
<theine> Eshestun, you can refer to it relative to your home directory: ~/Desktop/file
<mikebot> cd ~/hda1 ?
<Eshestun> ty
<moonman> mikebot, check your fstab
<D[a] > Nothing?
<GutterPunk> I can only get it to vga=792 but that's no very clean on my laptop screen
<mikebot> moonman: how do i do that?
<Daramarak> I have downloaded the Atmel-firmware .deb file, but I havent got a clue what to do with it.
<soundray> progrock: maybe you can squeeze some builder's foam under the speaker grid.
<sbalneav> D[a] : What do you mean nothing?
<theine> Eshestun, ~ always refers to your home which actually is /home/<your_username>
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > NO INTERNET
<D[a] > ON It.
<sbalneav> Download them on the box that you're internet connected on, and transfer it with a floppy or cd
<FlannelKing> sneakernet is a wonderful thing
<D[a] > it says that there are no drivers for it
<fangorious> my swap partition isn't recognized at boot, due to partition cylinder boundaries, how do I calculate what those boundaries are so I can fix it?
<D[a] > for linux
<D[a] > on their pc
<mikebot> what is fstab/
<FlannelKing> except when all you have is floppy drives :(
<D[a] > but ubuntu site says it supports.'
<mikebot> i just need to get into an ntfs drive
<mikebot> via terminal
<soundray> GutterPunk: I've never been able to get that mode working on my laptop. You've done all the right things as far as I know.
<D[a] > kk
<D[a] > BBL.
<sbalneav> download the latest WINDOWS drivers.  You were using ndiswrappers, yes?
<theine> D[a] , WHO says there are no drivers for WHAT?
<jameseh>  which log file would help me trouble shoot hard crashes that have been occuring?
<fangorious> mikebot: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<GutterPunk> soundray, I got it to work using those appends on every other distro really :s maybe I'm missing something here
<fangorious> mikebot: substitute the actual device node for hda1
<pianoboy3333> FlannelKing: back l8er..
<soundray> GutterPunk: in my case I concluded that the video BIOS is buggy.
<mikebot> fangorious: mount: only root can do that
<fangorious> sudo mount ....
<FraZena> OK, sorry, my problem is that, I've just installed ubuntu but after the login the noly thing I have is a beautiful white arrow... can you help me?
<mikebot> fangorious: mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<mikebot> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<fangorious> mikebot: is hda1 the right partition?
<mikebot> fangorious: on my desktoip it says hda1
<mikebot> and my other ntfs is hda5
<theine> mikebot, do "ls /media/hda1" and see whether that looks like your windows partition
<fangorious> mikebot: if you browse into it, is that the right partition?
<soundray> FraZena: you mean the login displays fine with the pretty brown screen?
<mikebot> theine: ah yeah, it is
<mikebot> fangorious: yeah, i couldn't browse it beofre
<FraZena> yes, I do correctly the graphic login
<mikebot> theine: fangorious: thanks guys
<jonagold15> hi
<soundray> FraZena: when you see that faulty screen (the arrow), try Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. It should take you to the login screen again. Try selecting a different session there.
<FraZena> [soundray]  I'm using an integrated VGA
<soundray> FraZena: for example Failsafe.
<jameseh> swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?
<jameseh> that a biggie? or not
<FraZena> [soundray]  I tried all the 3 session
<soundray> FraZena: none of them work?
<mikebot> thakns you guys,
<mikebot> cya
<theine> jameseh, which partition is your swap partition?
<soundray> FraZena: do you know what chipset you have for your integrated VGA?
<jameseh> hda2 i think
<FraZena> [soundray]  none but the terminal
<Eshestun> lol linux is tricky... ive been using windows for 15 years and i cant even install a single program using linux... and thats when im following instructions !! lol ^_^
<wastrel> h8n freenx
<soundray> Eshestun: you've come to the right place for help.
<DistroWatch> how do i list all the running services
<FraZena> [soundray]  ubuntu say it's by via
<theine> jameseh, please open a terminal and paste the output of "swapon -s"
<jameseh> hda5 sorry
<Eshestun> well ive asked around and people have been helpfull... im just a little confused lol
<jameseh> -1 priority
<soundray> FraZena: when you say "none but the terminal", do you mean that that graphical session is working, or that you can login on the text console?
<theine> jameseh, /dev/hda5 ?
<jameseh> aye
<theine> jameseh, hmmm, don't know what the problem is then...
<jameseh> k
<FraZena> [soundray]  I'have just finished downloading the ubuntu live cd... I'wanna try with it
<soundray> Eshestun: what's causing the confusion right now?
<sprizz> does anyone use naim?
<jameseh> im just going through log files, and ill be randomly pasting in things i think might be causing my sys to crash
<theine> jameseh, do you pass resume=/dev/<whatever> to the kernel?
<jameseh> hrm
<jameseh> no
<jameseh> or how would i check to see
<Eshestun> umm well.. im trying to install something that will allow me to use programs that i could normally run in windows... im aware that programs such as adega and wine are not perfect... but i simply cannot get then running
<Angel_Dex> !openduke
<ubotu> Angel_Dex: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> FraZena: okay, here's a hint for you: the gnome session writes error messages to .xsession-errors in your home directory. Check its end for errors.
<FraZena> [soundray]  the only session that works is called "Terminale d'emergenza"
<theine> jameseh, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<doro> where can i get libstdc++.so.5?
<Eshestun> I download the apropriate files.... and i attempt to install and run them and it dosent seem to work
<sprizz> anyways, I've been having trouble connecting to services using naim, just wondering if anyone could help.
<theine> jameseh, i heard it's not anymore necessary to pass resume= to the kernel for hibernate to work though, but it's worth a try i guess
<soundray> FraZena: in Terminale d'emergenza, run 'tail -n 20 ~/.xsession-errors' and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org. Let us know when you're ready.
<digitize> are people using dapper with a fair amount of success (i.e. upgrading from 5.10 without much trouble)?
<digitize> or is it still too premature
<sbalneav> Eshestun: What windows program is it you're wanting to run?  Maybe there's a linux equivalent that would work better, rather than trying to run a Windows program under Linux/
<theine> jameseh, in your case you need to append "resume=/dev/hda5" to the list of kernel arguments
<ezech> I need simple, lightweight mp3 player with nice GUI
<Eshestun> well its actually a game... silroadonline.. i know some people have been able to get it work while other havent... Its not soo much about the game wrather than the fact that I want to learn how to use it
<iBalo> digitize: dapper so far is usable, but gnome is still very buggy/nonfunctional
<digitize> iBalo: well i use kde, so gnome wouldn't be a problem
<soundray> Eshestun: wine and cedega are advanced stuff, installation-wise. Listen to sbalneav and get a feel for how things work in Ubuntu first.
<ezech> xmms is too buggy
<FraZena> [soundray]  the ubuntu PC is not connected to internet
<james__> hrm
<james__> as soon as i opened that /boot/grub/menu.lst my computer crashed
<iBalo> digitize: but don't upgrade... take a spare partition and do a fresh install on the 'playground' KDE 3.5 by itself is buggy enough :-)
<sbalneav> Eshestun: exactly.  You've pretty much picked the hardest thing to do right off the bat.  Trying to get Linux programs under Windows would be just as complicated.
<soundray> FraZena: in that case I suggest you try to make sense of those error messages yourself, and/or summarize them here. Are you chatting from the same machine?
<Eshestun> i c
<brokengun> hey, im looking for a live CD of any linux distro to run on my Ibook running OSX
<lcore> Eshestun, After 15 years of linux you'll feel just like on win now. Believe me: I've recently cought myself tail -f windows xp logs. :)
<brokengun> would anyone happen to know where i could get an iso for one?
<Zoroaster> I have apache installed, and running, I think, I'm pretty sure because when I reboot I see the service go down, but I point my browser to local host and get "connection refused", I telnet to localhost port 80 and get connection refused, can someone help me
<sprizz> brokengun: have you checked out www.distrowatch.com
<Eshestun> lol I went from geek to the equivalent of my mother in one night ^_^
<brokengun> nopw
<FraZena> [soundray]  how can I do the tilde char? (~) on Windows I can do [ALT]  126 on the numeric pad but on ubuntu it doasn't works
<brokengun> nope*
<DistroWatch> sprizz for ?
<sdx> can i resize my partition without reformatting hd and reinstalling ubuntu?
<sprizz> brokengun: im sure you'll find somethign there
<brokengun> i will now though
<brokengun> alright, thank you very much sprizz
<hackel> brokengun:  Um, since you're here, you should know to try ubuntu.com. :-P
<progrock> Ok.. how about getting rid of the system beep in the command line? (its loud!, lol)
<brokengun> hackel: i did, i didn't have much luck
<soundray> FraZena: it's just a variable. You can use $HOME or /home/frazena instead (replacing frazena with your actual log name).
<Angel_Dex> Anyone use openduke?
<sbalneav> Eshestun: A lot of people come from windows expecting Linux to be "just like windows".  In many ways it is, but you do need to learn to do some things differently.  I've used Linux for years, and my place of work has 165 Linux thin client users.  It takes a bit of time to get used to it, but after a while, it'll become second nature, and the benefits will become clear.
<anto9us> progrock, Edit | Current Profile | General | Terminal bell
<soundray> FraZena: you can also do Shift-Ctrl-7-e
<sdx> can i resize my partition without reformatting hd and reinstalling ubuntu?
<progrock> anto9us, I mean in the command line outside of X
<iBalo> sdx: what do mean by _re_-installing?
<soundray> sdx, you can. Boot from a live CD and use parted, gparted or qtparted.
<soundray> iBalo: I think he means "without reformatting hd and without reinstalling ubuntu"
<Profichilla> ,
<lcore> sdx, and don't forget to backup first.
<joejoe> how would i run nvidea xconfig?
<sdx> okies
<joejoe> i untared it what do i do from there
<joejoe> ?
<wastrel> mmm freenx is working now
<nickrud> joejoe: you probably don't want to do it that way, ubuntu has decent nvidia support. Read ubotu's message below
<nickrud> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<soundray> lcore: "Backup is for sissies. Real Men upload their important stuff by ftp and let the rest of the world mirror it!" (Linus Torvalds)
<joejoe> but i have the nforce410 platform
<joejoe> so i have to
<joejoe> in order to get x to work right
<nickrud> joejoe: oh, sorry. I haven't had to try that one, so I'll shut up here 
<lcore> soundray, Thanks. I'd rather leave my wifey photos to myself :)
<jameseh> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory) would that cause random crashes?
<anto9us> progrock, setterm -blength 0
<doro> what is the error: internal error: can't open X11 display?
<progrock> thanks
<jameseh> doro?
<doro> yes?
<jameseh> was that address to me?
<doro> no
<jameseh> k
<jameseh> heh
<doro> was just a  question i have
<sbalneav> doro: and where are you getting this error?
<soundray> jameseh: no. Have you done a memtest run?
<jameseh> how would i do that
<iceman> anyone know why i cant get a sound applett on my toolbar ?
<jameseh> im thinking its possibly a bad mobo, thats why it was free.
<sbalneav> iceman: What applet, and do you have working sound?
<soundray> jameseh: with the ubuntu install, you should have got a grub boot option called memtest86 or similar. Run this overnight. If you see any error messages tomorrow, you've got faulty RAM and should replace it.
<FraZena>  [soundray]  I'm chatting from my window PC.
<FraZena> From the .xsession-errors file on the ubuntu PC:
<FraZena> _IceTransTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<FraZena> _IceTransmkdir: ERROR: euid != 0,directory /dev/X will not be created.
<FraZena> Do you need more rows?
<soundray> FraZena: no.
<iceman> sbalneav sound works, but cannot add a volume control to the Gnome panel
<jameseh> i see
<progrock> soundray, memtest has to be run overnight for it to be affective?
<sbalneav> iceman: has your userid been added to the sound group in /etc/group?
<Alexi5> hello
<iceman> sbalneav how to check ?
<soundray> progrock: I personally run it overnight. Some purists run it for a week before they feel certain enough that their RAM is okay.
<jameseh> lol
<soundray> FraZena: is this a fresh install?
<jameseh> i just bought this ram, but it couldn't hurt to run it for awhile
<sbalneav> from a command prompt: grep iceman /etc/group
<doro> is there a guide on how to install nvidia drivers?
<jameseh> tonnes
<progrock> soundray, ok, lol.. i should do that.. ive been suspecting my ram is at fault for some errors ive been having randomly
<sbalneav> One of the groups should be sound
<FraZena> [soundray]  I did it just one hour ago
<preacher> is there dhcpcd already installed on ubuntu 5.10? because i cant find it :|
<iceman> audio is listed ?
<jameseh> yes preacher it should be
<FraZena> [soundray]  The live CD is ready, do you think It can help?
<iceman> sbalneav yea audio is there
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> What happens when you try to add it, do you get an error?
<sbalneav> Or does it just not appear?
<jameseh> or maybe not preacher ..
<iceman> sbalneav no, just it fails to add ... nothing
<soundray> FraZena: well, if gnome runs from the live CD, at least we'll know that your graphics hardware is okay.
<chmod775> what option I need to configure in httpd.conf for viewing the files in the directory on a webpage ?
<soundray> !tell doro about nvidia
<sbalneav> iceman: is your userid upgraded from an older version of gnome/ubuntu?  I'm wondering if you haven't got something mucked up in your gnome panel files.
<D[a] > ehr
<kimo> chmod775, option index something ...
<FraZena> [soundray]  before I did the ubuntu installation on that machine there were Windows XP Pro x64 working fine
<D[a] > can i use a wireless driver
<D[a] > er install one
<D[a] > on kubuntu
<D[a] > w/o internet already on it?
<chmod775> can u tell me the specific setting
<iBalo> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> plz
<iceman> sbalneav no is a fresh install of breezey .... but did get a error in the install failed to read a file from the cd ...
<soundray> FraZena: in that case, hold back with the live CD for now.
<iceman> sbalneav dvd / cd-rw drive i think a bit to fast ..
<doro> ty again, very helpful chat
<sbalneav> iceman: well, then you've probably got a corrupted install.
<D[a] > Anything?
<iceman> sbalneav so guess i can install kubuntu desktop, and then reinstall gnome
<sbalneav> D[a] : Did you download the newer windows driver like I told you to?
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > again
<D[a] > the dlink site said it doesnt support linux site
<D[a] > support linux
<D[a] > but
<sbalneav> iceman: actually, doing an apt-get upgrade should fix it.
<D[a] > the ubuntu site says it does..
<FraZena> [soundray] sorry I don't know the meaning of "hold back", however I'm trying the live CD now...
<iceman> sbalneav no updates ...
<sbalneav> D[a] : yes.  It will probably use the windows drivers under ndiswrappers.
<D[a] > well
<soundray> FraZena: I don't think it will tell us much...
<D[a] > linux doesnt uses .exe
<D[a] > AND
<D[a] > it says that
<D[a] > the apt-get install ndiswapper-tools
<sbalneav> Thats why I said to download the latest windows drivers.
<D[a] > is too outdated.
<iceman> sbalneav i'll install KDE
<D[a] > but
<D[a] > .exe doesnt work/
<jerware> Rawplayer: you're every where man
<jerware> Rawplayer: lol  i just migrated to ubuntu from fedora.
<FraZena> [soundray]  well, the live CD asked for the kind of VGA I'm using, the installation didn't I have selected VGA for now
<sbalneav> the exe will be a self extracting zip archive, you should be able to unzip it with the archive manager.
<soundray> D[a] : please stop using linebreaks for punctuation. You've been asked before.
<soundray> FraZena: is there any indication that you could be using a Via Unichrome chipset?
<FraZena> I'm trying to see it on the ASUS site
<sbalneav> D[a] : The other thing you could do is move the box temorarily, and connect it via a regular ethernet connection to get the drivers installed.
<AndyBe> Other question: Using Dapper and can't print on Lexmark Z45 with the given driver..
<AndyBe> Printer gives me empty papers.
<Kr4t05> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sbalneav> D[a] : I'm assuming your wireless router has a few spare ports on it?
<sdx> another question... how can i change my screen resolution?
<Kr4t05> D[a] 
<Seveas> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kr4t05> Thought I'd find you here.
<Kr4t05> !twinview
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<sdx> aw
<sdx> okies
<GreyBear> cls
<DigitalGheko> hey where can I get some cool linux wallpapers? =D
<sbalneav> D[a] : ping?  Are you there?
<Seveas> DigitalGheko, art.gnome.org, gnome-look.org, art.ubuntu.com...
<knubbe> is there a live-cd with both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<lcore> DigitalGheko, google for gnomelook or kdelook
<soundray> DigitalGheko: from your digital camera ;)
<DigitalGheko> Seveas, thanks ;] 
<Seveas> knubbe, no, that won't ever fit
<DigitalGheko> lol
<Alexi5> i live in the caribbean.do you guys know of any online computer store that sells good laptops and ships internationally and also accept payment other than a credit card( i don't have one)
<DigitalGheko> lcore, I tried that... ended up waisting the past hour looking at rubbish =P
<knubbe> Seveas: well. a DVD would do as well :-)
<lcore> DigitalGheko, have you tried deviantart?
<sbalneav> Alexi5: Probably easier to apply for a CC
<Alexi5> oh ok
<idefix> hey guys, I can play a DVD with VLC now, except the sound doesn't work, the sound does work when I play MP3's... what's going on here?
<Alexi5> sbalneav:i might do that
<wastrel> how can i get freenx to use gnome icons?  i just get the default icon image for every type of file
<Alexi5> what is a good PC store that has good laptops
<soundray> DigitalGheko: my daughter took a close-up picture of our granite kitchen worktop. It looked very cool on my desktop, but drove me mad...
<thegladiator> oh :)
<idefix> der soundradiator ist wieder da
<doro> my video is running a little slow so i look in device manager and it says my video card is PCI... that a problem?
<sbalneav> I've got an Acer 2200 that runs Ubuntu fine, and my friend swears by dells.
<FraZena> [soundray]  the live CD is frozen on a brown screen with an orrible mouse - the manual of my Mainboard talk about a graphic chipset integrated in the Northbridge - from the site the drivers for Windows are called "VIA/S3G UniChrome Family Display"
<maxkelley> dells run ubuntu fine.
<thegladiator> I think some of these things are highly dependent on the monitor
<maxkelley> wb colm
<colm> :D
<evilbulgarian> hi, can someone tell me why "CacheRegion.py" is not in python2.4-cheetah package? and how i can get it?
<idefix> hey guys, I can play a DVD with VLC now, except the sound doesn't work, the sound does work when I play MP3's... what's going on here?
<thegladiator> are there cases wher live cd doesnt work , yet the installation works sort of scenario ?
<maxkelley> doro: if your video card is pci, then no.
<doro> it's agp heh
<thegladiator> idefix check you output , sound
<maxkelley> idefix: the way linux sound is designed, only one program can use the sound server at a time.
<soundray> FraZena: can you boot normally again, and see if you can login on the text console (Hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 at the login screen to get there).
<maxkelley> doro: well then, that is a problem :)
<idefix> bash: sound: command not found
<idefix> output not found either
<idefix> I'm only 20k at linux
<maxkelley> wuh?
<soundray> thegladiator: I'm sure that's possible.
<doro> how do i fix that? bleh
<maxkelley> sound isn't a command..
<maxkelley> doro: what is your video card?
<idefix> how do I check the sound output?
<doro> geforce3
<thegladiator> soundray : in case of a monitor related problem ? that is gdesktop not workin situation  ?
<maxkelley> idefix: in the program prefs menu
<thegladiator> X not running i.e
<iBalo> idefix: assumong that you use gnome you have to tell vlc to use the esd (sound daemeon) iirc that's a separate package vlc-plugin-esd
<maxkelley> doro: do an lspci as root and see if your vid card is in there.
<FraZena> [soundray]  now I'm in the text console [CTRL]  + [ALT]  + [F1] 
<idefix> so apparently some program is occupying the sound output, instead of the VLC program?
<chmod775> is there any irc over http access?
<soundray> FraZena: logged in?
<maxkelley> idefix: correct.
<thegladiator> chmod775 afaik no
<maxkelley> chmod775: cgi::irc?
<GutterPunk> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<chmod775> I foyup
<maxkelley> oh, no.... not for ubuntu
<thegladiator> IRC uses port 6667
<doro> yes, it's in there
<FraZena> [soundray]  logged in
<idefix> maxkelly, how do I kill it?
<chmod775> yup
<wastrel> h8n freenx
<maxkelley> idefix: you have to find the other program.
<iBalo> idefix: yes, esd... tell vlc to use it, instaed to talk directly to the hardware
<thegladiator> there are http:// based clients for irc
<soundray> FraZena: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<chmod775> thegladiator, can u give me the link
<thegladiator> but not really good as it can only handle the "chat" aspect mostly
<chmod775> ?
<preacher> if i burn dhcpcd_2.0.0-2_i386.deb on a CD, how can i access it in ubuntu bash? i need the commands to install it.
<idefix> iBalo how?
<joe_> hi, i'm receiving this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<joe_> " when trying to configure kxdocker on my computer, is anyone familiar with this program that could possibly help me please?
<chmod775> thegladiator, never midn plz give me the link
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i blah.deb
<chmod775> ?
<maxkelley> preacher: apt-get install dhcpcd(blah blah blah)
<idefix> apt-get vlc-plugin-esd?
<maxkelley> or dpkg
<chmod775> IdleOne, hey u there ?
<jetscreamer> add sudo
<soundray> FraZena: tell it NOT to autodetect.
<thegladiator> chmod775 do this , go to searchirc.com and try out a server ir uses java in that case I guess , just try
<maxkelley> idefix: apt-get install vlc-plugin-esd
<iBalo> idefix: install the mentioned package and check vlc's setting then
<maxkelley> with sudo :)
<thegladiator> not website embedded though
<FraZena> [soundray]  it's asking me for a password
<chmod775> ok thegladiator thanks
<soundray> FraZena: enter your user password
<jetscreamer> vlc isn't the prettiest
<maxkelley> jetscreamer: it handles a poopload of formats.
<soundray> FraZena: and select "No" on the next screen.
<thegladiator> mplayer is pretty
<maxkelley> yeah..
<jetscreamer> maxkelley: it's claim to fame is *
<thegladiator> excpet for its sucky controls interface
<maxkelley> cli is nice :)
<soundray> FraZena: when you've done that, tell me which choice of X server driver is preselected.
<thegladiator> use mplayr without gui and its interface is so nice :)
<thegladiator> brb .
<lcore> thegladiator, there is a gtk version of mplayer
<thegladiator> gtk version which one is that ?
<thegladiator> gmplayer right ?
<jetscreamer> gmplayer maybe
<thegladiator> besides that ?
<FraZena> [soundray]  in the list it's selected vesa
<jetscreamer> i like xine-ui in x
<thegladiator> gmplayer is not very pleasing
<doro> man, this thing is frustrating lol
<jetscreamer> mplayer rocks cli
<idefix> could it be that GAIM is blocking the sound?
<thegladiator> I like mplayr from command line ovr all other players
<NickGarvey> what command would I use to show all hard drives on a computer?
<soundray> FraZena: okay, give me a minute now to look up what driver is recommended for unichrome...
<maxkelley> idefix: right click on the gaim icon click mute sounds
<nm> NickGarvey: fdisk -l
<unut> Hello All, I'm trying to upgrade firefox to 1.5, w/o much success. ubuntu 5.10. Any thoughts? TIA
<maxkelley> gaim tray icon, even.
<knubbe> Seveas: There is a live-dvd which is 2.9gb. http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<thegladiator> brb
<lcore> thegladiator, http://82.160.87.23/mplayer/mplayer_clearlooks.png
<NickGarvey> thank you
<knubbe> Seveas: But i dont think the live-dvd includes both ubuntu and kubuntu :-(
<Seveas> knubbe, it does
<soundray> FraZena: did you install the amd64 or i386 version of ubuntu?
<maxkelley> lcore: mmm
<nm> knubbe: why do you need both?
<chmod775> not getting anything positive
<idefix> maxkelly... the sound of the DVD skips
<chmod775> anybody irc overhttp
<chmod775> ?
<FraZena> [soundray]  AMD6
<maxkelley> idefix: eh?
<danl> what would cause screem to have an upload wizard protocol error when using sftp?
<FraZena> [soundray]  AMD64 sorry
<nm> chmod: what application are you looking for that?
<maxkelley> danl: it's buggy.
<soundray> FraZena: if you go down in the list, can you find a via driver?
<danl> any ways to get it working?
<danl> my server only has sftp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<nm> chmod775, explain what you mean by 'over http'
<idefix> it goes sound (0.33 sec) nothing (0.33 sec) sound (0.33 sec) etc.
<mdmkolbe> I am taking a look at different distros.  Ubuntu seems to be good in that it "just works" (nothing is worse than a broken computer when there's work to be done), but how much control and flexibility do I loose?  (Yeah, I'm one of those annoying power users that wants both total control and total automation like with a gentoo/ubuntu hybrid)
<FraZena> [soundray]  no, the list end with vga __
<maxkelley> idefix: strange.
<chmod775> nm I want to access irc on a web browser
<FraZena> [soundray]  the asus site has linux driver to download too
<soundray> FraZena: is this dapper or breezy?
<nm> mdmkolbe: you lose about as much control/flexibility as you do by choosing to use debian as your distro
<ubuntu> hi
<idefix> it probably has to do with area codes, right?
<chmod775> I should just go www.blah.net and then login to IRC
<maxkelley> mdmkolbe: well, root is disabled my default... does that give you an idea?
<thegladiator> how do I make xchat use 7000 as the default port?
<idefix> I probably have the wrong area code?
<nm> chmod: look up eirc (eteria irc?)
<knubbe> nm: id like to try flight4 on my laptop. both kde and gnome. i run both on it now (breezy though).
<soundray> FraZena: #leave that as an emergency option.
<maxkelley> thegladiator: go into the code :P
<nm> knubbe: install ubuntu and kubuntu on seperate partitions, might be easier than crafting your own livecd
<thegladiator> cmon there has to be an easy setting!
<maxkelley> chmod775: firefox has a chatzilla extension, I think
<FraZena> [soundray]  :) Ok
<keeb_> :D
<chmod775> maxkelley, I know that
<soundray> FraZena: is there a unichrome option?
<Raph> evening' again
<chmod775> But I just want directly without an extension
<maxkelley> thegladiator: go into the code, replace all instances of 6667 with 7000, recompile :)
<maxkelley> chmod775: set it up on your own server then
<chmod775> how
<Raph> it there any issues with the Archive repository ?
<chmod775> ?
<thegladiator> maxkelley,  thanks but , are you sure there is no other wordaround ?
<maxkelley> chmod775: google!
<chmod775> haha
<FraZena> [soundray]  no unicrome, what do you mean with "is this dapper or breezy?"
<maxkelley> thegladiator: look in .xchat2
<FlannelKing> chmod775: so, you want to be able to connect to the irc server for whatever site youre browsing automatically?
<knubbe> nm: but i dont want to install it, i just want to see if flight 4 works on my laptop.
<maxkelley> ~/.xchat2
<joe_> hi, i'm receiving this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<joe_> " when trying to configure kxdocker on my computer, is anyone familiar with this program that could possibly help me please?
<chmod775> yes FlannelKing
<soundray> FraZena: which version of Ubuntu did you download?
<maxkelley> joe_: yes, look in synaptic for x includes or something
<Alexi5> hello
<FlannelKing> chmod775: that's an awesome idea, but I don't think anything does it.  Sounds like a potential FF extension to me.
<thegladiator> maxkelley, thats all I asked you , .xchat2 , why did you refer me to code ? :)
<allowa> hey, having problem installing ubuntu. Have the HD partitioned (had linux+windows in that before) but when installing the partitions don't show up
<chmod775> http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<joe_> maxkelley_: thank you
<chmod775> http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<Alexi5> i would liketo know if there is much difference between the laptops in uk and the ones in the US
<maxkelley> joe_: the problem is that ubuntu comes with bare-bones when it comes to advances stuff...
<maxkelley> Alexi5: they have different lang-packs on them for default? :P
<FraZena> [soundray]  Ubuntu  5.10 "The Breezy Badger"
<FlannelKing> chmod775: oh, you're just looking for a web based IRC client?
<chmod775> yes
<maxkelley> haha, FlannelKing
<chmod775> yes FlannelKing
<maxkelley> mmm.. someone works at hp
<thegladiator> let me check
<soundray> FraZena: I see. It's strange that you don't seem to have a via option there...
<Raph> it there any issues with the Archive repository ?
<FlannelKing> chmod775: why didn't you just ask? and yeah, cgi:IRC is exactly what you're looking for
<thegladiator> kewl
<allowa> anyone?
<thegladiator> its working well :)
<chmod775> FlannelKing, u ideas on that ?
<LjL> joe_: x-window-system-dev is a package you'll need to compile stuff that uses X
<allowa> I found a similar problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=349241
<chmod775> I mean any links
<maxkelley> thegladiator: it is?
<LjL> joe_: also, you should have build-essential installed for compiling anything
<alf_> hi! some help here :)
<FraZena> [soundray]  I'm not sure but the live cd did'n have it too
<alf_> how can i creeate /dev/audio
<thegladiator> maxkelley, yep :) .xchat2>serverlist
<maxkelley> alf_: it should be there...
<LjL> joe_: when you get more specific, there isn't a generic answer. but you can use auto-apt to find out what package a given file is contained in
<alf_> it not there
<sbalneav> alf_: If it isn't already there, then your soundcard wasn't detected.
<maxkelley> alf_: either that or /dev/dsp or /dev/mixer or something like that
<thegladiator> chmod775, whats the prob using xchat ?
<alf_> yea
<LjL> joe_: so for example, if you "configure" script complains about a missing blah.h header, you can run "auto-apt search blah.h"
<alf_> it was dectec
<chmod775> thegladiator, I can't access it in office
<alf_> its a snd-hda-intel
<FlannelKing> chmod775: can you SSH home or anything?
<FraZena> [soundray]  the driver are called "VIA/S3G UniChrome Family Display" do you think I can try S3 in the list?
<maxkelley> chmod775: ssh home:)
<chmod775> nope it's very secure
<thegladiator> chmod775, I dont think you cud then even if you do all that
<maxkelley> chmod775: scream at the netadmin.
<joe_> LjL: so what about if it asks hi, i'm receiving this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<joe_> " what is the x includes its talking about?
<chmod775> oh
<sbalneav> Well, heading home for the day.  Later all.
<thegladiator> chmod775, your office might be blocking 6660-6669 ports ?
<Zoroaster> msg /nickserv identify nevermind
<chmod775> Maybe
<LjL> chmod775: if your office blocks ports around 6667 (the ones used by IRC), which it probably does, you won't gain anything by using a web client
<chmod775> Oh
<joe_> LjL: do i use the auto-apt in that case?3
<soundray> FraZena: the s3 drivers are for an older family of cards, manufactured before Via bought S3. It's worth trying, but I wouldn't bet on it working...
<maxkelley> LjL: java ones tunnel to the server computer..
<cello_rasp> i have a usb keyboard with 2 pointing devices. both show up on device manager. how do i dsable one of them?
<chmod775> Is there a way out of this ?
<LjL> joe_: no, you don't in that case. you don't know what's the specific include it's talking about
<thegladiator> chmod775, check if port 7000 is working
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: familiar with modprobe?
<LjL> joe_: but in that specific case, i can tell you that you need x-window-system-dev
<chmod775> ok otherwise
<chmod775> Any other way out ?
<soundray> FraZena: if you select s3 (or anything), you can go through the rest of the configuration and just accept the defaults.
<maxkelley> LjL: ah, cool, now I know too :)
<joe_> LjL: ok but how would i find out what that specific include is?
<LjL> maxkelley: do they? if they do on port 80 or thereabouts, then they might work
<cello_rasp> maxkelley: not terribly, but i can give it a shot
<thegladiator> other than that hit google , there are some solutions , but they pretty indirect like registering for a shell account else where and loggin into that shell using IRC client etc :)
<allowa> anyone has seen this? ----> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=349241
<soundray> FraZena: after that, you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' to test.
<thegladiator> its not very easy but ask google!
<FlannelKing> chmod775: you could try using an HTTP proxy, to your home machine or whatnot.  But really, you need more information.
<maxkelley> LjL: mine does... I can't remember which though
<chmod775> ok
<LjL> joe_: that's not really a specific include it's complaining about there
<alf_> anybody know?
<thegladiator> alf_, ?
<maxkelley> chmod775: if you contact me in about 4 hours I can set up something for you.
<maxkelley> i should be on irc..
<LjL> joe_: it's just running some generic check too see that you have the standard X include files installed. there's a ton of includes that it will need there
<cello_rasp> maxkelley: what does modprobe allow me to do?
<maxkelley> if not leave me a privmsg with your email addr
<FraZena> [soundray]  I'm rebooting with the new configuration... touch the wood
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: it's complicated and probably won't work :)
<alf_> how can i create a /dev/audio
<joe_> LjL: ok and is there a package i can install that has a lot of includes that it might need?
<soundray> FraZena: don't reboot
<soundray> FraZena: just 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' to test.
<LjL> joe_: you could also try "auto-apt run ./configure". that will run your configure *under* auto-apt, which will then prompt you for *every* file that configure tries to access
<Alexi5> are the intel core duo faster than the AMD Turion 64
<jetscreamer> joe_: apt-cache search -dev | less :o
<LjL> joe_: but that can become quite confusing, since the configure script will really try to access even files that aren't even remotely needed
<maxkelley> Alexi5: probably not :P amd pwns
<Alexi5> ok
<LjL> joe_: so if you don't know what you're doing you'll end up installing Fortran compilers and other weird things ;)
<soundray> Alexi5: that is impossible to answer, unless you ask for a specific benchmark.
<jetscreamer> yeah :(
<FraZena> [sundray]  I did "sudo reboot" is it wrong? my god, the screen is orrible
<jetscreamer> been there
<LjL> joe_: do try x-window-system-dev first. that's the one package X programs will absolutely need
<soundray> FraZena: rebooting was unnecessary.
<allan__> is it worth upgrading to Dapper yet?
<LjL> job_: other packages vary depending on the program. but x-window-system-dev will make them stop complaining about "X includes"
<thegladiator> allan__, probably not
<FraZena> [soundray]  remember I'm a Windows user, rebooting is my life.. :-)
<soundray> allan__: if you're into troubleshooting, go for it.
<LjL> allan__: Dapper is not out, so unless you have some very specific need, no
<thegladiator> allan__, it depends on you usage etc
<allan__> ah
<soundray> FraZena: funny you should mention it. I have to reboot right now to fix something... Will be back.
<mdmkolbe> are the ubuntu packages compiled i386 or i686?
<Alexi5> i only see benchmarks between the pentium M and the turion
<joe_> LjL: so i type "x-window-system-dev" in a terminal?
<Alexi5> and the Turion was rated to be better
<LjL> joe_: no. you type "sudo aptitude install x-window-system-dev"
<LjL> joe_: or you use synaptic if you prefer that
<FraZena> [soundray]  the S3 choice was a failure, I have another VGA, do you think mounting it can help? It's an ATI Radeon 9250 is it supported?
<thegladiator> FraZena, yes i guess ATI radeon is a good choice
<LjL> !tell joe_ about shortapt
<thegladiator> anything is better than s3 unichrome , I have it !
<FraZena> thanx Gladiator
<joejoe> ok right now my ethernet port isnt working becuase i have the nforce410 and i need to install the gcc3.4 package without getting it off the internet so i went and got it maually off the repository website now how would i install this package?
<maxkelley> joejoe: eh?
<joe_> LjL: in the terminal it says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<joe_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<joe_> "
<LjL> joe_: close synaptic
<joejoe> here i need to install the gcc3.4 package somehow
<joejoe> and i dont have internet
<LjL> joe_: by the way, isn't kxdocker in the repositories? i recall that it was
<doro> any good tools that let you monitor temps?
<LjL> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: (innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.35-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 215 kB, Installed size: 708 kB
<joejoe> so i downloaded it thru windows and put it on a usb
<LjL> joe_: so why are you compiling it?
<joejoe> how would i install it in linux
<joejoe> ?
<LjL> joejoe: download it, and then use "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb".
<Gorgapor> are there any partition managers that can be used from an ubuntu liveCD?
<joe_> LjL: huh?
<LjL> joejoe: but you must take care to *also* get and install any dependency that it might have - and i suspect it has a few
<joejoe> but when u download it
<FraZena> [thegladiator]  do you have an unicrome?
<joejoe> it doesnt come as a .deb
<LjL> joe_: kxdocker is in the repositories. you don't need to compile it.
<maxkelley> joejoe: is it a tar?
<thegladiator> FraZena, s3 unichrome
<joejoe> yes
<LjL> joejoe: uh?! of course GCC comes as a deb
<joejoe> and i have installed all other dependancies
<FraZena> [thegladiator]  integrated on your motherboard?
<maxkelley> joejoe: tar -xvzf *.tar
<LjL> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<joejoe> give me a link
<thegladiator> FraZena, exactly :)
<joejoe> here ill show u were i got it
<maxkelley> joejoe: cd (dir) , ./configure, make, make install
<Gorgapor> please, it's important; are there any partition managers that can be used from an ubuntu liveCD?
<FraZena> [thegladiator]  I have an ASUS A8V-MX you too?
<LjL> maxkelley: except i'm not sure it'll be *quite* that easy to install GCC ;-) i think he'll be *much* better off getting ubuntu's binary!
<joe_> LjL: so what do i need to do?
<Gorgapor> i've gone and screwed up my partitions
<joejoe> well when i do that it doesnt work right
<maxkelley> LjL: oh, he wants to install gcc?
<LjL> joe_: "sudo aptitude install kxdocker", or the equivalent in synaptic
<eQualizer> Could someone tell me why my Gnome freezes up after logging in?
<thegladiator> FraZena, mine is mercury but same one , integrated shared s3 unichrome
<jenda> what's the command to move all files within a dir (recursively) to a single one?
<eQualizer> As soon as I have entered my login name and pw, it freezes.
<LjL> maxkelley: apparently - and his box doesn't have internet access (he needs gcc 3.4)
<FraZena> [soundray]  welcome back
<Gorgapor> jenda, you'd probably need a script to do that
<soundray> FraZena: any luck with s3?
<maxkelley> mv -r * /home/newdir/
<joejoe> here i got it at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/gcc-3.4
<thegladiator> FraZena, didnt much about gfx those days , I dont like s3 unichrome much , its old technology , radeon is better
<maxkelley> that was to jenda
<Gorgapor> guess i was wrong
<warthawg> if a fella wanted to go back to breezy 32 from breezy 64, would he have to do a complete reinstall, or could he "upgrade" ?
<Gorgapor> seriously tho, are there any partition managers that can be used from an ubuntu liveCD?
<LjL> maxkelley: can you give him the path to the right package? i'm not running ubuntu right now. "apt-cache show gcc-3.4" will show the path (something like pool/breezy/g/gcc-3.4...)
<maxkelley> warthawg: comple reinstall I believe..
<FraZena> [soundray]  s3 was a failure, I'have installed a new VGA, an ATI radeon 9250, now trying to reconfigure xserver
<maxkelley> k, one sec.
<warthawg> darn it, but thanks, maxkelley
<LjL> joejoe: that *is* a deb file
<maxkelley> badooooo!
<JoelOl75> mp3 mouseover preview in gnome, anyone know what programs add in this support? Mine broke and just makes a chirp sound now
<LjL> joejoe: at least, it is if you click on the "i386" (or whatever architecture you need) link instead of clicking on the source link.........
<jenda> maxkelley: you sure about that?
<maxkelley> what the heck is with all these joes?
<joe_> LjL: ok so after i type that in, then what?
<sovin> question: i used synaptic to install kismet, does anyone know where the config files for kismet are if installed via synaptic?
<barktpolar> Hello
<soundray> FraZena: good choice. Have you read the ubuntu guides for ati?
<maxkelley> jenda: use cp to copy them instead
<LjL> maxkelley: nevermind that, the link he's got is correct. he just got the wrong file
<warthawg> SET MAX_JOE = 1
<LjL> joe_: then kxdocker is installed.
<maxkelley> LjL: hehe
<maxkelley> warthawg: hehe
<trpr42> sovin: at a prompt you can type dpkg -L kismet .... and it will list all the files in the package and where they were installed to
<maxkelley> GENERAL HEHE TO ALL PLZ OK
<barktpolar> Where is Ubuntu located in countrywise
<joejoe> ohhhhh ok i see
<joejoe> lol thx man
<FraZena> [soundray]  no, sorry, where can I find it? o.O' I'm a windows user, we don't read
<maxkelley> barktpolar: some weird island.
<soundray> !tell FraZena about ati
<jenda> maxkelley: of course, thanks :)
<Henry_Bean> hi, it is possible that in dapper r about four days that is nothing to upgrade??
<barktpolar> O.K. Is there any tax if it's sent to the U.S.
<soundray> FraZena: no, you are now officially an Ubuntu user. Welcome!
<soundray> Henry_Bean: unlikely.
<barktpolar> I wanted to know
<peeters> Hello everone
<FraZena> [soundray]  Thankyou... ^.^
<sovin> trpr42 : many thanks.
<barktpolar> O.K. and how long iwll it take for my CDs
<LjL> joejoe: you do realize that you also need all the listed dependencies (i.e. binutils, libc6, etc, though many will be already installed), and also the dependencies of the dependencies, etc?
<joe_> LjL: where would it install to/ how would i run it now?
<soundray> FraZena: I hope it'll work for you. Have to go now. Ciao!
<Henry_Bean> soundray: i make apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade and "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." :(
<trpr42> sovin: it wasn't exactly the answer to your question.. i don't know how to check that list from within synaptic (that is a feature i am sure), but synaptic just uses apt, and thats the apt way of checking
<LjL> joe_: perhaps try typing "kxdocker" - or otherwise, "dpkg -L kxdocker" will give you a list of all the files it installed. the ones in /usr/bin will probably be executable
<soundray> Henry_Bean: sounds unusual to me. I had plenty of upgrades today, yesterday and the day before.
<JoelOl75> cant find info anywhere on this Matacity mp3 mouseover preview in gnome, anyone know what programs add in this support? Mine broke and just makes a chirp sound now
<barktpolar> So how long?
<peeters> where can I find a development release of ubuntu? version 5.10 don't work on my Acer 8200
<nickrud> Henry_Bean: what repo mirror are you using?
<joejoe> yes i do know
<joejoe> and i have the rest
<eQualizer> How do I start X? I need to start it for Fluxbox.
<LjL> !tell peeters about dapper
<Henry_Bean> nickrud: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Henry_Bean> nickrud: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<sovin> trpr42: ah, it works admirably though -- the install through symantic was more a nooblish move on my part anyways :) thanks again.
<nickrud> Henry_Bean: then, I just updated that 30 minutes ago, and have packages. Strange
<odat> whats the command to see you ip address assigned by your router
<odat> ?
<Blissex> eQualizer: two waysL: if you use a DM then ask for the ''emergency'' config, else from a terminal 'xinit;
<LjL> odat: try "ifconfig"
<maxkelley> sovin: synaptic, you mean? I hate windoze symantec P
<Stormx2> what is k3b?
<joe_> LjL: ok it worked.  Thank you very very much =)
<Henry_Bean> noo! u r right! i have no the deb line in that repository :S just the src :@
<miL> any scottish around?
<miL> any scottish around?
<nickrud> Henry_Bean: ah ha!
<Rambo3> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Stormx2> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<LjL> joe_: remember what the bot told you about searching and installing packages, next time. in most case you will *not* need to download and compile anything, as long as the repositories have the package you need
<Henry_Bean> it's recomendable to make upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<LjL> miL: this is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Henry_Bean: dist-upgrade afaik
<joe_> LjL: ok ill follow that.  Thank you again
<barktpolar> Did anyone answer my tax question?
<Henry_Bean> 137 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded. COOL!!!!
<sovin> maxkelley: yes, and here here for linux's practically virus-free architecture!
<Henry_Bean> xD
<mojota> Hello im running apache on ubuntu and i was wanting to create a ftp server to point to apache directory to upload / download / delete files well i tryed to install proftd and it works it will ask for a username / pw but i never can get it to login i was wondering if anyone could show me a config of proftpd that shows how to do a useraccount for a certain directory to upload / download / delete files
<LjL> sovin: virus-free architecture?
<nickrud> barktpolar: it is free, no cost, therefore no tax
<maxkelley> sovin: yay!
<barktpolar> Cool
<cello_rasp> holy runons batman
<maxkelley> eh?
<maxkelley> runons?
<cello_rasp> run-on sentences :)
<peeters> is Ubuntu 5.10 the latest version?
<barktpolar> and how long does it take for ubuntu to come in for wheer I live
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: oh, yeah... talk about it.
<nickrud> barktpolar: figure 4-8 wks
<Stormx2> Henry_Bean: What you doing, upgrading to dapper?
<maxkelley> peeters: yeah
<maxkelley> peeters: latest stable, tha
<kbrosnan> Well they do ask to make your question one message. But yes a period (full stop) would be nice
<maxkelley> that is.
<peeters> maxkelly: there is no latest development version available?
<maxkelley> hehehe
<LjL> peeters: it's the latest non-development version, yeah
<nickrud> barktpolar: it's still faster to download, even over several days with a dialup.
<maxkelley> peeters: dapper flight 4 is avail, but 5.10 is the latest stable
<GreyBear> Tax Quwstion, I received my Breezy distro in U.S.A. free of charge, no postage, no tax
<LjL> peeters: the bot just sent you a link about the next version
<LjL> peeters: please read it
<cello_rasp> I think it would be awesome if you could get universe and multivers on cd as well.. maybe a few dvds like debian
<maxkelley> the bot knows what you're thinking!
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: eh?
<GreyBear> Mine arrived in less than 3 weeks
<maxkelley> oh, I see what you mean
<Bratsche> Hello.
<maxkelley> that'd be.. odd.
<maxkelley> helawo Bratsche
<Henry_Bean> Stormx2: no, i'm in dapper, i installed dapper from scratch, but i don't know why i forget to add the deb line in sources.list of the oficial repositories, so three days from now i had nothing to upgrade
<cello_rasp> not really, i know people without connections that could do with ubuntu
<Bratsche> Sooo, I was just wondering why I should switch to Ubuntu from Windows 98.
<Bratsche> (I'm looking for a good Linux distro)
<peeters> LjL, I can't find the link to download it, sorry
<Stormx2> Bratsche: because ubuntu kicks ass? :P
<LjL> Bratsche: perhaps you shouldn't. though, actually, you should probably switch to *anything* instead of staying with win98...
<nickrud> Bratsche: tonnes of good software, on a reliable base
<Ribs> Windows 95?
<cello_rasp> Bratche: becasue Ubuntu has significantly better hardware support (it is true!) and gnome acts exactly the same :)
<Stormx2> Bratsche: What kind of user are you? What do you do on a computer?
<maxkelley> Bratsche: security, uptime, free cookies...
<cello_rasp> althought win98 was the best of the windows series before XP
<LjL> peeters: that's because there is no download link there. but just join #ubuntu+1, and you'll find the link
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: Win2K ftw
<Xenguy> Bratsche: freedom is the most important reason IMHO
<Seveas> Bratsche, if you're looking for a good linux distro then win98 is a bad choice ;)
<peeters> LjL: thank you
<Ribs> cello_rasp: Well, improving on Windows 95 wasn't too hard, really.
<Stormx2> lol Seveas :P
<maxkelley> hehe...
<cello_rasp> Stormx2 haha 98sp was a missiove improvemtn and much better that the terrible implementation of NT as on 2K
<maxkelley> Change a background here, colour there, voila, Win98!
<Bratsche> Stormx2: I'm mostly a student-type user. Writing stuff, internet surfing, Wikipedia editing, and audio work.
<maxkelley> Bratsche: awesome, you'd be great for linux.
<Bratsche> I'm actually just sick of all of the bugs in Windows.
<cello_rasp> Bratsche: then ubuntu is perfect for you!
<Seveas> Bratsche, but seriously: you should only use Ubuntu or any other linux if you're unhappy with what you have now. Download an Ubuntu live cd and try it out - if you like it: install it 
<LordKhaine> I think we can all agree that windows ME was clearly the best windows version ;o
<LjL> cello_rasp: perhaps you mean before 2000. i can't see one reason why 98 would be better than 2000
<Rambo3> move it to ubuntu-offtopic
<maxkelley> who isn't?
* maxkelley snuggles with Seveas' smilie
<cello_rasp> Micorsoft Bob was
<Bratsche> Seveas: Well, yes. I am unhappy right now (at least in regards to computer work)
<maxkelley> 2000-xp is just as bad..
<Seveas> Bratsche, then you really should give Ubuntu a try
<gareth> hello, how do I set gnome to close a window, when double click on left most application icon on the top bar
<Seveas> the live cd makes trying it out easy
<Bratsche> Cool.
<FlannelKing> Ljl I'm still partial to 95, honestly.
<LinuxJones> Bratsche: most people are lost when they first install Linux. It will take a bit of time getting used to it, but it's certainly worth the effort.
<Stormx2> Bratsche: Writing, Internet, Wikipedia is all handled. What kind of audio work? Just listening to music, or mixing it, or what?
<cello_rasp> I came from using slackware but I was still very pleased with how easy it was to install ubuntu
<maxkelley> If you have a strong urge to throw your freakishly heavy CRT out the window, Linux is for you!!
<Bratsche> Stormx2: Yes, listening, but I've started a small podcast for my school, so any mixing software would be great.
<Seveas> maxkelley, I have a featherlight laptop and still I love Ubuntu ;)
<cello_rasp> there is hardly any process, infact installation is quicker than any of the windows family
<maxkelley> Bratsche: audacity is amazing. music record software
<cello_rasp> Seveas have you tried xubuntu?
<maxkelley> Seveas: freakishly light is also included in there :)
<Seveas> cello_rasp, yes, a long time ago. I love my gnome 
<Bratsche> maxkelley: Yes, that's what I've been using.
<Stormx2> Bratsche: There are about 252,515 media players for linux :P
<cello_rasp> maxkelley: audacity is ok but it has nothing on cool edit pro i am afraid
<maxkelley> Bratsche: yep, audacity is linux based..
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: never used it..
<maxkelley> erm, I mean it's linux compatible.
<LjL> maxkelley: uh, why, does it come with a lift? i didn't find one with apt, and i tried "apt-cache search crt window throw"
<Bratsche> It's interesting to note that the only reason why I got interested in open-source software is because Windows starting breaking a lot.
<maxkelley> there's a linux version. you understand by now :)
<Bratsche> First IE --> Firefox
<cello_rasp> audacity needs a much better UI and an effects interface and it is good to go
<maxkelley> LjL: eh?
<LjL> maxkelley: ignore me
<Seveas> Bratsche, hehe, many others preceeded you 
<Bratsche> Then Office ---> OpenOffice.org. I guess I'm just looking to finish the switch.
<maxkelley> LjL: No, no lift... sadly... you must pick it up and break the window yourself.
<Seveas> Bratsche, I have one more thing to say: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<LinuxJones> Bratsche: if you want audio software have a look at this >> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com
<maxkelley> Bratsche: I went from win98 to a copy of xp from my mom's office, then quickly over to fedora core 2, then ubuntu
<Seveas> and download it 
<LjL> maxkelley: that's a pity. well, at least linux comes with an easy way to stop the CPU fan and watch it melt
<RollyW> hello all, just got ubuntu :)
<Bratsche> Ok, well, you guys just confirmed my suspicions on ubuntu. I guess I'll go start a download. :)
<maxkelley> LjL: hehe...
<cello_rasp> welcome RollyW
<RollyW> thanks
<Bratsche> See you around.
<Seveas> Bratsche, and if you run into problems: where here to help
<maxkelley> RollyW: YAY!
<RollyW> can already tell this is much better than windows
<cello_rasp> another one corrupted
<Seveas> RollyW, welcome aboard
<Bratsche> Seveas: That's a relief.
<RollyW> thanks guys!
* Bratsche smiles at his corrupted computer soul.
<ryan> hey guys
<maxkelley> RollyW: Try xfce.. it's a very light, fast window manager compared to Gnome.
<Seveas> hi ryan
<Bratsche> Bye.
* maxkelley loves confusing new linux users
<ryan> i have a question about linux
<RollyW> although i must say, this Gaim is quite the change
<maxkelley> I mean.. not meanly..
<Rambo3> could svgalib programs be used for displaying bootsplash-like programs ?
<ryan> hi seveas
<LjL> ryan: it better be about *ubuntu* though ;)
<maxkelley> ryan: go, shoot, bang.
<ryan> it is
<Klick_> hey all, ive noticed my root partition to be filling up fast but i store most of my data on a seperate partition, any ideas what is taking up all this space, and how can i clean it up some
<h36sa> hi.. is anyone running enlightenment-17? I really like it but the only repository (deb http://soulmachine.net/breezy unstable/) is built in october.. really buggy.. anyone know a better one?
<maxkelley> Klick_: have you restarted in a long time?
<Seveas> Klick_, try apt-get clean and removing things from /tmp
<Klick_> h36sa, i have it on my other box, but not gentoo, its beautiful!
<cello_rasp> RollyW: i'm surprised you didnt try it under your old OS. I love GAIM :)
<Rambo3> search backports
<Klick_> thanks Seveas
<maxkelley> yeah, that's what I meant.
<ryan> ok im fairly illiterate when is comes to the ins and outs of this ubuntu thing
<cello_rasp> you can even access IRC using GAIM
<LjL> Rambo3: i don't see why not
<Stormx2> why is k3b saying mp3 is an unsupported format ;_;
<maxkelley> ryan: shoot yet again :)
<h36sa> Klick_: I'm actually trying to get it for ubuntu
<h36sa> I had it working on gentoo :P
<trpr42> cello_rasp: no kidding. gaim-otr is the best plugin for it too. :)
<ryan> how do i install programs that i download
<ryan> nothing seems to work
<Klick_> isnt it a bad idea to delete /tmp? cause all the temp stuff your using is located there, like gnome sessions and stuff
<maxkelley> ryan: in what format?
<RollyW> i know, gaim is teh shit! just soo much different.. I had 4 instances of it running before i realized i could have all chat programs interconnected
<Seveas> !tell ryan about installing
<cello_rasp> Stormx2? You didn't install the universe modules?
<LjL> ryan: well, to start with, you *don't* download, unless strictly necessary :)
<Klick_> h36sa, yah i had it running on gentoo also
<LjL> !tell ryan about shortapt
<maxkelley> there are no such thing as .exe :)
<Seveas> ryan, ubotu sent you a link with some usefu information
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: Universe Modules?
<LinuxJones> Klick_: probably the software updates that have been downloaded.
<ryan> thanks man
<ryan> why dont download?
<LjL> ryan: *first*, find if the program you need is in the repositories. only when you're *absolutely* sure it isn't there, start worrying about installing stuff that you download manually
<Seveas> ryan, the package manager does the downloading for you
<maxkelley> we need to make a perfect ramp: from windows-only to linux-noob
<Klick_> LinuxJones, where are those located
<Seveas> there are 16000+ packages in ubuntu - practically all you need
<ryan> oh
<maxkelley> LjL: make sure to tell him to select universe repos...
<cello_rasp> Stormx2 ubuntu doesnt conme with mp3 support right off, you have to install them as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu?action=show
<ryan> well for instance
<LjL> maxkelley: done that
<Stormx2> wait
<Stormx2> got it
<iBalo> Klick_: jaust 'sudo apt-get clean'
<maxkelley> LjL: sexiness.
<ryan> i selected all the repositories
<ryan> they are all active
<cello_rasp> Seveas: 15 gigs, right?
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: I know that. I have MP3 support
<Klick_> iBalo, did that still same size
<maxkelley> ryan: sexiness.
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: Turns out i need to install k3b-mp3... genius lol
<cello_rasp> Stormx2: cool
<LinuxJones> Klick_: in  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ryan> but for instance i was trying to install Limwire
<cello_rasp> ha
<LinuxJones> Klick_: in  you can clean them out by doing sudo apt-get clean
<ryan> ryan: sexiness?
<Seveas> ryan, that's why I said practically
<LjL> ryan: please check, by typing     apt-cache search .* | grep -c ""
<RollyW> ok guys, im going to require a list of the essentials: 1) dvd ripping/burning software, 2)Torrent App, 3) world of warcraft capability?
<maxkelley> ryan: try bittorrent... a bit of a different approach...
<Seveas> !tell ryan about limewire
<LjL> ryan: if that shows about 17000+ packages, then you have everything enabled
<Seveas> ryan, ubotu gave you some information about limewire (ubotu is really helpful sometimes ;))
<Klick_> LinuxJones, yah its empty, im guessing something else is filling up all the space
<maxkelley> ryan: torrent app is already installed, Gnome BitTorrent Downloader
<LjL> ryan: yeah limewire is not in the repositories, for some reasons. there are alternatives though
<Seveas> LjL, the reasons being that it only works with non-free java
<maxkelley> LjL: is limew in restricted?
<maxkelley> ah
<LinuxJones> Klick_: do you remember how much space you allocated to the root partition ?
<Klick_> 9 gigs
* maxkelley hopes to convert a friend to linux
<ryan> is frostwire better?
<LjL> Seveas: ok but it isn't in *any* repository, not even multiverse, is it?
<maxkelley> frostwire>?
<Klick_> and my base install was at 3, now its at 8
<Seveas> ljl correct
<cello_rasp> maxkelley: last time i did that the printer wasn't supported :\
<Seveas> maybe I'll package it one day
<ryan> it said something about consider frostwire instead
<LinuxJones> Klick_: you have a seperate /home partition setup ?
<maxkelley> Klick_: have you been shopping in synaptic again...?
<Klick_> no, but i have a /data partition for storing mp3's and stuff
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: yeah, but hardware support is becoming better and ebtter
<maxkelley> better.
<cello_rasp> we just need to go round the manufacturers with wiffle bats
<maxkelley> hehe
<maxkelley> whiffle bats and cranberry cakes.
<iBalo> Klick, check your logs... either the logs are getting big thmeselves, or they might contain a hint on what's happening
<maxkelley> well, the cakes would be for us to eat..
<maxkelley> hmm
<cello_rasp> i had an idea for a small usb device with serial and parallel ports all over it, with memory in it to upload windows drivers
<Klick_> k, thanks will do .. ne more quick thing how do i tell a service like ssh to not start automaticaly
<LinuxJones> Klick_: really the only things that change in the / dir are in the /var sub-directory, things like log files and whatnot. I can't see those taking up that much space.
* maxkelley might pester lilo for a usermask like that... ubuntu/member/maxkelley
<maxkelley> hehe..
<ryan> ok i have another question
<maxkelley> the serial-usb-parallel-port-memory-thing.
<Seveas> maxkelley, I'm the only one who gives those cloaks
<Seveas> maxkelley, and they're on;y for Ubuntu members
<LjL> LinuxJones: that *can* happen though, and it's one of the reasons people often put /var in a separate partition. if a program goes crazy, /var might easily overflow
<maxkelley> Seveas: ah. well, all cloak-giving people have their own unique smilies :)
<Stormx2> zomg k3b rawks!
<maxkelley> Seveas: ahhh
<RollyW> does ubuntu support dual monitors by anychance?
<ryan> is there any other ap that works like limewire that is already in the repositories
<Rawplayer> re
<Seveas> fa
<Seveas> la
<Seveas> do
<Stormx2> da
<ryan> mi
<cello_rasp> ryan there is a DC++ client but most hubs ban it
<nickrud> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<nickrud> 
<mzinz> I dowlnoaded the mp3 codecs, and mp3s (over a network) work in totem, but not in xmms... why?
<LjL> sol diesis
<maxkelley> RollyW: of course!
<LinuxJones> Klick_: you can stop ssh from starting if you have a few mins I can tell you how.
<cello_rasp> ryan I suggest running these things with wine
<Stormx2> nickrud: Seveas will kickban your momma if you do that :P
<Klick_> yeah go ahead
<ryan> wine?
<trpr42> ryan: apollon i think
<RollyW> maxkelley: how?
* maxkelley drinks some champagne
<cello_rasp> wine is a windows-linux compatibility layer
<nickrud> Stormx2: been there, done that ;)
<wicked_> hi does anyone knows about myspace... because i wanted to know wich package do i need to install to have the macromedia flash player to work properly
<ryan> <---- has no idea how ubuntu works
<Stormx2> nickrud: hehe
<ryan> ok but if i use wine
<maxkelley> RollyW: connect it, ehm... search the ubuntu wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com
<cello_rasp> !ubotu tell ryan about wine
<LinuxJones> LjL: on a desktop system a seperate /var/ dir is probably not necessary.
<Klick_> LinuxJones, i dont want SSH/SAMBA/CUPS to start, but i want to keep them
<Stormx2> ryan: Magic
<iBalo> mzinz: tel xmms to use esd as output
<nickrud> !flash
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nickrud> wicked_: see the ubotu just above
<LjL> cello_rasp: uh... but is limewire a DC++ client?
<LjL> i mean, a DC client
<cello_rasp> i don't think so, but it is filesharing
<Stormx2> ryan: I *think* there are instructions for limewire in the wiki
<Stormx2> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<maxkelley> LjL: limew is a gnutella client
<RollyW> hmm, when i say dual monitors, i mean... the computer recognizes it as one, a single desktop spread over 2 monitors....
<ryan> ah
<nickrud> !xinerama
<ubotu> it has been said that xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<wicked_> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<GutterPunk> I installed Xgl and it works fine. But know when I start X I can't fall back to a tty ... it's blank
<LjL> maxkelley, cello_rasp: thought so... there are many other gnutella (and other) clients on linux, i don't see any need at all to resort to wine!
<Stormx2> ryan: UP! :D
<cello_rasp> i have to say, wine is awesome
<LinuxJones> Klick_: you can stop them from loading by doing sudo update-rc.d -f <scriptname in /etc/init.d/ > remove
<maxkelley> LjL: yeah, me neither..
<wicked_> well this doesnt tell me wich packag eto install :S
<maxkelley> lie
<maxkelley> limewire is ick
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: When the damned thing works >.<
<ryan> im just wondering if limewire is the best program
<mzinz> iBalo, i dont see that as one of them.. i see 3 others tho
<maxkelley> ryan: nah, barely.
<ryan> of if there is a better ap
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: You ever used IEs4Linux? That pwnz n00bz
<trpr42> ryan: try apollon.. its in the repositories
<LjL> ryan: i don't really know, 'cause i don't use Gnutella much.
<ryan> ok
<nickrud> wicked_: there might be some problems with your flash, that page tells how to install, and maybe fix if needed
<LjL> ryan: but why don't you try typing "apt-cache search gnutella"?
<mzinz> iBalo, OSS, esound, alsa, disk writer
<Stormx2> !tell ryan about limewire
<Klick_> LinuxJones, ahh cool ill try sounds sorta like how gentoo was rc-update del fileininit
<maxkelley> go to gnutella.org go to clients, see what they have for linux
<ryan> sweet ill give apollon a shot
<cello_rasp> IE4Linux? You mean internet explorer for linux???
<Stormx2> ryan: Check your messages from ubotu
<maxkelley> AGH!
<GutterPunk> and some keys don't work anymore :s like my @ key
<iBalo> mzinz: esound (aka ESD)
<maxkelley> why?
<LinuxJones> Klick_: yeah more less :)
<mzinz> iBalo, oh, thank you
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: This app downloads and installs one or more of IE 5, IE 5.5 and IE 6. Emulates Win2K too so it looks pretty sweet, works flawlessly, and doesn't change your current wine settings
<wicked_> i have a fresh install of ubuntu i only did the updates
<ryan> i did
<cello_rasp> awesome, is handy for web designers. but i do most of that on windows because of illustrator photoshop etc
<ryan> and thanks
<ryan> im going to give this apollon a shotsky
<Stormx2> k3b is the sex =D Its so much better than gnomebaker or serpentine :P
<progrock> sigh.... looks like im not going to have any luck getting my ati 64-bit drivers installed
<cello_rasp> anything is better than serpentine, such as having a well organised library
<wicked_> Coudn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<wicked_> in terminal
<koll2786> i prefer k3b
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: You ever used GNOMAD2?
<Seveas> wicked_, multiverse
<ryan> so what exactly does wine do then?
<nickrud> wicked_: then you really should read the restricted page, it'll tell you how to install all that nonfree stuff, and the repos to enable to get it
<koll2786> it allow windows apps to be run on linux
<ryan> ah
<koll2786> but its very restrictive
<ryan> i have windows installed already
<Stormx2> ryan: wine is basicly a windows emulator, though they call it a "compatibility layer". I means you can run windows programs on linux, albeit with some luck
<cello_rasp> ryan it provides windows apps with the certain resources they need under windows
<ryan> on a different partition though
<ryan> ah
<TdC_VgA> why the weird firefox icon, that's all i want to know
<wicked_> wow my bad
<LjL> ryan: no, no need for a different partition
<maxkelley> TdC_VgA: BECAUSE WE'RE SEXY OK.
<wicked_> im sorry
<maxkelley> Or, it fits with the gui
<cello_rasp> TdC_VgA beat me, there is a guide on how to change it somewhere
<koll2786> i find ot better to use a windows machine to run apps
<wicked_> i didnt notice i havent activate multiverse
<wicked_> thx guy
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: get a new gnome icon set
<ryan> you dont have to partition it?
<TdC_VgA> maxkelley: sexy yes, confusing... yes too
<Stormx2> cello_rasp: I once deleted all my icons >.<
<TdC_VgA> ohh i hate that little world, i do love my little firefox though heh
<koll2786> to bad no wine for ppc yet
<LjL> ryan: no, you don't. you just install wine, and then click on "setup.exe" or whatever you need to install a window program. a window will pop up, and you can install and run the program
<maxkelley> TdC_VgA: Yeah, I've found that among erm erm erm erm erm.. new linux tryer-outers
<LjL> ryan: this of course only if all goes well. for most programs, it doesn't quite go so well
<ryan> i get that
<koll2786> use codeweavers crossover office
<TdC_VgA> maxkelley: been on linux for 8 years lol... BSD user mostly
<ryan> i like windows though
<TdC_VgA> so linux i guess not
<maxkelley> wine is a linux program that runs windows programs.
<TdC_VgA> Solaris and BSD heh
<Klick_> can anyone tell me what NFS-kernel-server does, im wondering if its safe to remove from startup, trying to speed up my machine a little
<ryan> i use this basically as a way to surf a bit safer
<cello_rasp> i hate music managers. in fact, it would be cool if there was an xmms plugin to keep track of how many times you play stuff
<ryan> and as a place for word processing and such
<maxkelley> TdC_VgA: hmmm.. I wasn't saying you were.. sorry for the stereotype, there's just so many new linux noobs that come in here..
<Stormx2> wow
<Klick_> i wish they would port ituned to linux
<trpr42> maxkelley: well said. glad you didn't say emulate.. that word is meaningless the way it is used
<LjL> ryan: hm, i'm not sure surfing with firefox under linux is any safer than doing it under windows
<maxkelley> trpr42: hehe
<cello_rasp> itunes is rubbish.. seriously
<koll2786> I use Mac OS X day to day
<ryan> well
<Stormx2> k3b even plays a fanfare when the writing is done. Incase you hadn't noticed the cd tray pop out xD
<Klick_> cello_rasp, why do you say that?
<maxkelley> LjL: it is.. I got spyware using firefox on windows.
<ryan> cant you still get viruses on windows
<cello_rasp> slow, badly written, terrible UI
<maxkelley> cello_rasp: itunes is nice.
<ryan> yeah thats what i mean
<Stormx2> maxkelley: Firefox on windows = slooooow
<koll2786> stop visiting crack sites
<maxkelley> ryan: still get viruses? duhhh!
<ryan> yeah
<ryan> well not on here
<Seveas> ryan, you can get viruses on linux and mac too...
<maxkelley> Stormx2: you bet! takes longer than ie
<LjL> maxkelley, ryan: i can't really see how that could happen if you don't run .exe files that you download. which is something you *can't* altogether do with linux anyway (save wine)
<nickrud> koll2786: how do we know (beforehand) which are the crack sites?
<Stormx2> maxkelley: Indeed. I use K-Meleon on windows
<ryan> well
<ryan> im not the only one who uses this comp
<koll2786> yes but a virus on linux or mac is pretty rare
<cello_rasp> Apple can craft a nice PC case but they have no idea about Usability or program stability
<Klick_> well, i dont know about the badly written part, but runs fast on my win machine, and in my humble opinion i think it looks beautiful, and very easy to find what your looking for
<^Odd^> where are the streamtuner files on the hard drive in ubuntu?
<ryan> so its hard for me to stop the stupidity of others
<^Odd^> like the actuall app files
<liskl> can anyone help me install just the base kernal and needed software to boot and use apt-get on a usb thumbdrive /dev/sda
<nickrud> ^Odd^: dpkg -L streamtuner
<koll2786> well nickrud
<ryan> so on here its hard for someone to download something and mess up the comp again
<nickrud> koll2786: ;P
<colm> maxkelley, which spyware did you get via firefox on windows?  did you have activeX installed?
<koll2786> searching per say windows xp serial
<koll2786> can lead to keygen.us
<LjL> liskl: ubuntu isn't intended for that sort of things. which is not to say you can't do it, but it
<LjL> liskl: ubuntu isn't intended for that sort of things. which is not to say you can't do it, but it'll probably be much easier with some distro more specifically tailored to that kind of thing
<koll2786> which if you use i.e than good luck trying to get spyware off
<^Odd^> nickrud:  i have it installed but i was wondering how to tell mozilla where it is on my hard drive so that i can record some musica ^_^
<ryan> LjlL: where is apollon after i install it
<maxkelley> i grabbed and installed linux as soon as windows pissed me off to the point where it refused to boot
<trpr42> ryan: i don't know where the menu entry is, but if you type apollon at a prompt, it will open
<LjL> ryan: i haven't the slightest idea i'm sorry, i'm not even running ubuntu right now... best bet would probably to try typing "apollon" though
<^Odd^> maxkelley:  good for you XD
<maxkelley> i had been using it on another computer for experimenting, but not for actual desktop use
<Stormx2> ryan: Check your applications menu. If its not there, Alt + F2 and type the name
<ryan> typing it where
<nickrud> ^Odd^: I don't think that streamtuner is meant for that, but dpkg -L streamtuner | grep bin gives you the executables
<ryan> haha
<mzinz> iBalo, for some reason, i have my network connection open with the mp3s: i drag them into totem, then drag the same ones into xmms.  they play in totem, but in xmms it just skips through all of them like they can't be found or something
<koll2786> i merged my 2 partitions before and forgot to take grub off and that screwed my xp pro up
<bajek> #ubuntupl
<ryan> <-- computer illiterate
<trpr42> ryan: lol. do what Stormx2 said
<Stormx2> ryan: Press Alt + F2
<Stormx2> ryan: Then type it in the dialog which pops up
<maxkelley> wudatdoo?
<maxkelley> :P
* nickrud wonders about recommending menu-xdg to people
<ryan> thanks
<maxkelley> menu-xdg?
<iBalo> mzinz: sorry, no idea what could cause that...
* maxkelley begins using tab-complete on everything :(
<ryan> can i make a quick link on my desktop somehow
<nickrud> maxkelley: try installing it, then killall gnome-panel, and look at the application menu
<Stormx2> ryan: What do you mean?
<ryan> like a shortcut
<ryan> not for me
<ryan> but like i said
<colm> a symlink, yes
<ryan> believe it or not
<koll2786> xgl is a good idea, but novell was to little to late on designing it
<maxkelley> right click on a program you want to "quick link" then click "create launcher on desktop" or something
<LjL> ryan: apollon really should be in your apps menu now. if it isn't, i think just logging out and then back in will make it appear (happens often to me)
<maxkelley> koll2786: yeah, true.. takes too much mem though.. and cpu
<colm> open nautilus and then find what you want, then alt and drag to the desktop > create link
<ryan> the other people using this comp know even less then i do
<Stormx2> ryan: If you want to view the files on the desktop, theres a "View Desktop" thingy on the GNOME panel.
<koll2786> and might possibly be removed as I'm sure apple patented the cube effect
<maxkelley> ooh, ack.
<ryan> ok thanks again
<maxkelley> well, we'll do one in the shape of a penguin then.
<koll2786> i ran a daily build of dapper
<maxkelley> cool
<ryan> this apollon isnt connecting either
<koll2786> but
<koll2786> the thing that gets me
<maxkelley> ryan: you have to say the magic words.
<ryan> abracadabra?
<ryan> what no
<maxkelley> ryan: no, please :)
<ryan> ollie ollie oxenfrie
<koll2786> is that breezy installs fine without need dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ryan> oh
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<koll2786> and dapper
<koll2786> grr
<maxkelley> wow, that was a big netsplit :P
<ryan> please you godforsaken app work?
<maxkelley> ryan: that could work.
<frank23> who is responsible for the canadian mirrors? Is it ubuntu or are they donated by some institution?
<ryan> unfortunately it didnt
<gareth_> Anyone here have Xgl+Compiz working? Just wanted to vent how amazed I am at how great my desktop looks now :D
<nickrud> frank23: donated
<nickrud> gareth_: pretty, yes
<koll2786> ya i change the canadian mirrors to us
<LjL> gareth_: i got them to work, yeah, and then uninstalled them
<evilbulgarian> hi, i have python2.4-cheetah installed on ubuntu but for some reason in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Cheetah there is no CacheRegion.py so i copied it over from a slackware install and am wondering if thats ok to do?
<frank23> nickrud: ok I can't complain too lously then ;)
<ryan> anyone have an idea as to why apollon wont connect for me?
<gareth_> they're unstable as heck on my ati, but here on my old nvidia geforce its rock solid
<Klick_> hey all i just noticed in my services that im runnin klogd, and ALSO sysklogd is that right or should i only run one
<trpr42> ryan: what was the setup process like. did it complain about finding the giFT installation?
<nickrud> it's a simple script to switch back and forth between xgl & normal. Haven't gone back though, except to show it off
<maxkelley>  evilbulgarian: if it works, then who cares ? :P
<ryan> yes
<ryan> it did
<ryan> which means?
<maxkelley> did what?
<evilbulgarian> maxkelley: well the thing is that i bypassed the error about CacheRegion.py but now the script looks like its seg faulting from apache's error.log
<LjL> complain about gift i s'pose :)
<ryan> complained about gift whateve
<ryan> yeah
<ryan> is there something i should do to fix that
<maxkelley> evilbulgarian: errg.
<vladuz976> anybody know a good place to get web design templates from?
<trpr42> ryan: there is a gift package in the repositories i think
<ryan> ok ill give it a shot
<LjL> ryan: sudo aptitude install gift
<wankstar> i can't partition my drive.. doesn't have a "free space" selection, any ideas?
<koll2786> i find
<ryan> sudo aptitude?
<ryan> im sure i have no idea what that means
<delmar> yikes. now the package manager doesn't load anymore.
<nickrud> wankstar: you'll need to either resize your ntfs, or delete a partition
<delmar> ubuntu is realyl starting to get on my nerves.
<wankstar> nickrud: aight
<koll2786> well
<LjL> ryan: "sudo" makes a command execute with root priviledges. "aptitude" is a program that lets you download/install/etc packages. "install" is the command to install. "gift" is the package name that you need
<koll2786> lets just say ubuntu ppc on a imac g3 350mhz well dont install
<LjL> !tell ryan about shortapt
<koll2786> unless you want your cd's reading in the slot drive
<delmar> all this fancy front end...and im still using the damn command line for butt loads. not sure what im gaining from ubuntu at all at this point.
<me2win> use kubuntu!
<LjL> delmar: so, have you gotten breezy in the end?
<me2win> KDE2WIN!
<koll2786> kde?
<koll2786> LOL
<ryan> ok so i downloaded it
<koll2786> no thanks
<me2win> kde > gnome
* me2win is a martyr
<ryan> i still dont get the sudo think
<LjL> ryan: you know there is an "Administrator" user on Windows?
<nickrud> !tell ryan about sudo
<koll2786> i will only use kde when it becomes a less resource hog
<ryan> right ok?
<delmar> LjL, yep. downloaded the .ISO and did a fresh install... updated.. uncommented/enabled the extra sources... more updates...
<koll2786> i found kde to be more ram heavy
<delmar> LjL, the desktop totally hung once... could still ssh in and restart the box tho.
<LjL> ryan: it's the same on linux (except stricter, usually). that's called the "root" user. ubuntu has a peculiar policy about it: contrary to most other Linux distro, the actual "root" user is disabled, and instead you must prefix "sudo" to commands in order to make them execute as root
<koll2786> o gawd gaim?
<ryan> ok
<koll2786> when is beta 3 or 2.0 coming?
<delmar> LjL, but i have upgraded the kernel and nvidia drivers and stuff since then
<ryan> so what do i type in to execute the gift as a root user
<LjL> delmar: things that happen, but they don't quite happen as often here as you make it sound... in any case, have you at least stopped getting gamin or whatever hogging your CPU?
<trpr42> ryan: you want to install the gift package.. the command would be: sudo apt-get install gift
<delmar> LjL, just restarted the desktop and the SPM works again now.. (sigh)
<trpr42> ryan: then when apollon launches and asks where the installation is, browse to /usr/share/gift
<LjL> ryan: you *don't* execute it as root. "sudo aptitude install gift" is needed to *install* it
<LjL> ryan: to install programs, you need to be root. to execute them, most of the time, you *should not* use root
<delmar> LjL, that im not sure about... there does seem to be far too much CPU load when I move files from one HDD to another HDD (sata to or from ide both 133).
<delmar> but at least they seem to scream between them
<LjL> ryan: anyway, i don't think you really need to *run* gift, as i think that Apollon will simply *use* gift to let you connect to the gnutella network
<koll2786> ubuntu is not very good for gaming
<ryan> right
!lilo:*! Turtle test.
<ryan> but it says that gift isnt installed
<ryan> thats my problem
<ryan> i download it
<ryan> and it says it installed
<LjL> ryan: and as i said, "sudo aptitude install gift" will install it
<koll2786> I ran ut goty on it and my max screen was like 800*600 at 16 colors
!lilo:*! Complete.
<ryan> and i type that where?
<LjL> ryan: in a console?
<trpr42> ryan: ok.. now run apollon again.. when it complains, browse to /usr/share/giFT .. click ok.
<LjL> !tell ryan about cli
<nickrud> delmar: change the colors of the system monitor, you may see that a lot of that load is io-wait, not actuall cpu usage
<delmar> LjL, so perhaps the CPU load when im copying the file... is being caused by something else like that gamin.. or perhaps its just a shit mobo that hogs CPU because it has el-cheap'o disk controler on-board. /shrug
<ryan> ok so it says
<ryan> where is your gift
<ryan> on my screen right now
<trpr42> right. its in /usr/share/giFT
<ryan> now where do i go
<delmar> nickrud, interesting. ok. ill try that in a sec.
<ryan> how do i get to that
<odat> anyone using the weather applet?
<trpr42> so look for usr in the list. click on it. then look for share in that sublist.. then giFT in that sublist.. just selecting a directory
<colm> yes, -1 cloudy
<LjL> delmar: tried hdparm? if DMA or something is disabled, your CPU will take a lot more load than necessary
<delmar> nickrud, change the colors u say. if it was april 1st id think u are joking.. change them to what?
<ryan> ok i think i did that
<ryan> what are those other gift things for?
<nickrud> delmar: I was assuming you were using the cpu monitor on the upper bar; right click -> preferences, and you can choose colors other than blue
<mkyb14> hellow
<delmar> LjL, yeah i havent used hdparm in so long I can't remember the commands and man hdparm confuses me :P lol. how can i simple get hdparm to show me what things are setup for...
<ryan> and i did that and its still not connecting
<mikebot> does anyone here know what dc++ is?
<trpr42> ryan: give it a few minutes.. took a while for me at least
<delmar> nickrud, no.. was using the System Monitor thing
<LjL> delmar: "sudo hdparm /dev/whatever" will show you the basic settings, and "sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/whatever" will test the drive's speed
<odat> anyone using the weather panel applet?
<delmar> nickrud, ive never used gnome so.. adding toys to my bars and desktop and stuff is all new..
<ryan> ok ill let it run a bit
<ryan> thanks a lot
<nickrud> delmar: it should already be on your bar, it's standard.
<frank23> mikebot: its a dcc client
<delmar> LjL, well for my sata it doesnt say much.. but i get this output....
<delmar>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<delmar>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<delmar>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<delmar>  geometry     = 14593/255/63, sectors = 234441648, start = 0
<LjL> delmar: err, please don't paste here
<mkyb14> are there anyway that you can use a client like aim with in the terminal?  or do you have to have a gui?
<LjL> delmar: anyway, if i'm not mistaken, that *does not* sound good
<mikebot> frank23: yeah, i used it on windows, and tried running it with wine, and it worked, but i couldn't upload files (cause all my mp3s are on an ntfs partition)
<ryan> well guys
<eddi3> I have a problem, I started messing around with my partitions and completely screwed it up, I then tried reinstalling ubuntu but when I try to boot up, it can't start X and it stays in console. I was wondering how I can fix this
<ryan> i think im hungry now
<mikebot> frank23: is there any way around this
<delmar> LjL, well it was only 4 lines.. much more and id use pastbin.
<ryan> so i appriciate all the advice
<frank23> mikebot: you can run dc++ natively in linux
<ryan> ill be back later with some more stupid questions
<ryan> take care
<delmar> LjL, no... get this...doing hdparm /dev/hda ... i notice a few extra things... such as...
<LjL> delmar: don't you even have a "using_dma" line?
<frank23> mikebot: the instructions to get it installed are in the forums
<delmar> LjL, IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<delmar> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<mikebot> !dc++
<mikebot> frank23: okay, thanks
<LjL> delmar: which drive did you try before /dev/hda?
<colm> odat, are you having a problem with the weather applet?
<frank23> mikebot: do you have access to that ntfs partition in linux?
<mikebot> frank23: but can i upload files from an ntfs partition?
<delmar> LjL, /dev/sda
<mikebot> frank23: yes
<LjL> delmar: which is your SATA drive? (sorry, never had a SATA drive, don't quite know how they work)
<odat> colm, i can't get the forecast tab to appear
<frank23> mikebot: I think so...  you dont have write access on ntfs but it should still work I think. oh did you try to run the program from ntfs? directly from the ntfs drive
<mkyb14> is there such a thing as aim from the terminal?? or do i need to install a gui?
<delmar> LjL, sata is like a scsi in linux.. so its /dev/sda
<Arclite> I just got 50 x86 ShipIt CDs in the mail I don't remember ordering.
<colm> odat, so the icon, current conditions, and radar map are ok but forecast is blank?
<LjL> delmar: google for "hdparm howto", there's a long tutorial on Gentoo's wiki -- yes i did say *gentoo*, so be careful (not 'cause it's another distribution, but 'cause it's *gentoo* ;)
<Mersault> where do I get mod_env for apache2 for ubuntu? I apparently need it for mythweb...
<mikebot> frank23: no, it's an exe
<eddi3> I have a problem, I started messing around with my partitions and completely screwed it up, I then tried reinstalling ubuntu but when I try to boot up, it can't start X and it stays in console. I was wondering how I can fix this
#ubuntu 2006-03-07
<mikebot> frank23: 'dc++' wasn't a good search term on the forums
<LjL> delmar: so, is /dev/hda still the SATA drive, which also gets mapped to hda, or is it another drive?
<arcanistherogue> hey, if i installed a game in WINE (Warcraft2) that plays in full screen, is there a command line switch I can give to run it in a window?
<Stormx2> mikebot: Basicly, you can read data from ntfs. But anything that involves editing, adding, renaming, moving, deleting, and so forth, can't be done, because that *changes* the data. If you're talking about FTP, uploading will work absolutely fine from the ntfs partition
<odat> colm, current conditions, and radar  no forecast
<Arclite> I should go hand these 50 CDs out at McDonalds. :D
<arcanistherogue> :D
<delmar> LjL, two drives... SATA 250gig = /dev/sda  IDE 120gig = /dev/hda
<RollyW> do i need a special app for watching dvd's?
<LjL> delmar: (though hdparm-related howto, i'm afraid, usually involve IDE drives... if SATA drives are treated more like SCSI, i don't really know how much of it applies)
<colm> what location?
<colm> odat, what location?
<mkyb14> RollyW try mplayer
<Stormx2> arcanistherogue: not sure. Maybe ask the people in #winehq?
<chuckyp> back I closed y accident
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<frank23> mikebot: I did the search and found the thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378&highlight=dc
<delmar> LjL, i would expect the SATA to be way faster.. but here are the test results from each test...
<LjL> delmar: well your IDE drive looks rougly right, judging from the hdparm output - but your SATA drive doesn't, or at least it would not if the output meant the same as with an IDE drive
<odat> colm, york, pa
<delmar>  Timing cached reads:   3484 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1742.26 MB/sec
<delmar>  Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.01 seconds =  63.86 MB/sec
<mikebot> frank23: hah sorry
<colm> odat, north america?
<delmar> and...
<delmar>  Timing cached reads:   3496 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1746.52 MB/sec
<delmar>  Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.26 MB/sec
<jenda> wuzza best way to format a flash drive in FAT?
<Stormx2> jenda: wuzza? :P
<mkyb14> are there chat clients like aim yahoo etc that you can use in the terminal?
<delmar> so the IDE is outperforming the SATA
<odat> colm, yes
<LjL> delmar: well at least both are way faster than my drives ;)
<kywonder> someone help me a little with sytax? im in file manager for xubuntu and i need to set run action to like mplayer cue://file.cue:2.  mplayer "$@" works for regular avi files but cant figure this out
<Stormx2> mkyb14: no idea. Let me see...
<jenda> Stormx2: Ya, wuzza :)
<delmar> LjL, oh i had it around the wrong way btw... the IDE is 250gig the SATA is 120gig.
<mikebot> frank23: do i just paste '$ sudo cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp login' into terminal?
<delmar> LjL, the 120gig SATA is my system drive.. so it would be nice to have that nice and fast...
<RollyW> Will Totem not play dvd's?
<jenda> RollyW: It will...
<LjL> delmar: anyway, i think you could first try "sudo hdparm -c1 /dev/sda" (and then test again). don't hold me accountable though, messing with hdparm *could* cause trouble
<jenda> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<mkyb14> RollyW totem is a piece.  i use vlc
<delmar> LjL, might be the difference in cache sizes.. i dunno what the cache specs are actually...
<LjL> delmar: "-c 1" will enable 32-bit i/o
<LjL> delmar: since apparently right now your drive is set for 16 bit
<delmar> LjL, ok. lets try it. its a fresh install with nothing important anywhere so it wont hurt anything but.. time ..
<colm> odat, you're right - no forecast tab...    NB - Forecasts are only available for some locations in the U.S.A,
<colm> 		  Australia and the United Kingdom.
<frank23> mikebot: yeah.. although I don't think the sudo is necessary and you need to have cvs installed
<colm> #blush# paste...
<priest> hello! I was reading tutorial on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111 and i stopped at line "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)". can someone tell me which package shuld i download from this site: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 ??? Or this package is already on ubuntu 5.10 installation cd? thanks
<mikebot> frank23: what is cvs?
<delmar> Ljl, failed.
<delmar> setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1
<delmar>  HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument
<mkyb14> Stormx2 , anything?
<LjL> delmar: also, "-d1" will enable DMA. but then, i'm not sure if that will do anything with your drive, since DMA isn't even *mentioned* in the output
<delmar> yeah
<trpr42> priest: that uname -r ... part is a command. try it. the package with that version at the end of it
<delmar> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<delmar>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<frank23> mikebot: its a program to manage source code. it will download the source of dc++ for you.
<delmar> no go there either.
<Stormx2> mkyb14: not sure. I know theres IRC clients for terminal, but not sure about IM protocols. Google it.
<Mersault> is there an ubuntu package for mod_env for apache2? I need mod_env in order to get mythweb working properly.
<mikebot> frank23: where do i get that?
<mojota> Hello im running apache on ubuntu and i was wanting to create a ftp server to point to apache directory to upload / download / delete files well i tryed to install proftd and it works it will ask for a username / pw but i never can get it to login i was wondering if anyone could show me a config of proftpd that shows how to do a useraccount for a certain directory to upload / download / delete files
<priest> trpr42 i dont understand, so i have to download anything or it's already on ubuntu cd and i only copy the command?
<TheCrowX> hi everyone i m a linux noob i want to try ubunto what should i download livecd or install cd ?
<eddi3> I have a problem, I started messing around with my partitions and completely screwed it up, I then tried reinstalling ubuntu but when I try to boot up, it can't start X and it stays in console. I was wondering how I can fix this
<suryam> TheCrowX: live cd
<frank23> mikebot use synaptic to install it or  do sudo apt-get install cvs
<me2win> eddie?
<me2win> bariyev?
<dooglus> TheCrowX: to try it, live cd.  to install it, install cd.
<colm> TheCrowX, download a liveCD to give you a flavour first - and check if your hardware is all recognised
<frank23> mikebot: do you know how to use synaptic?
<mkyb14> Stormx2 i found Centericq which says it does aim and yahoo as well.. just have to figure out if it's the right thing
<dooglus> TheCrowX: the live cd runs quite slow - it can be less than impressive.  if you've got a spare partition to try it on, I'd recommend trying the install cd.
<mikebot> frank23: synaptic, yes
<me2win> eddi3:
<mikebot> frank23: and 'sudo apt-get install cvs'
<TheCrowX> Thanx to all :)  i m gonna download the install cd
<mkyb14> exit
<LjL> cheers wikipedia!
<dooglus> colm: is the live CD any better at detecting hardware than the install CD?
<mkyb14> has
<frank23> mikebot: there are dcc clients available through synaptic but dc++ is much better than those.
<me2win> eddi3: i know how to fix your problem
<mikebot> frank23: yeha, i want dc++
<eddi3> me2win, can I call you?
<me2win> eddi3: fsck yeah
<mikebot> frank23: so after the cvs thing, just paste in '$ sudo cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp login'
<colm> dooglus, don't think so.  I remember old knoppix cd's used to be surprisingly good at it, but for ubuntu on this box and my laptop at least - liveCD==install for hardware support
<frank23> mikebot yeah. follow the instructions in the forusm
<mikebot> frank23: okay, thanks
<dooglus> colm: so if you've got a spare partition, but not a fast connection, the install disk would probably be better than the live CD?  they're both about the same size...
<mikebot> frank23: cvs login: warning: failed to open /home/michael/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory
<dooglus> colm: otherwise he's going to have to download them both once he finds that he's fallen in love...
<mikebot> frank23: nevermind, nevermind
<frank23> mikebot: I'm not sure...
<godmachine81> how do you change the prompt prefix in a terminal?  like how it is default user@host : working directory #:      I want mine to be just host: working directory  $:
<colm> he probably is going to love it!  but if he gets the liveCD first, he can give it to someone else when he's ready to install
<demonstar> hey need some help
<mikebot> frank23: i got that part
<dooglus> godmachine81: edit ~/.bashrc and change the value for "PS1"
<chuckyp> !ask
<nickrud> demonstar: ask, someone may know
<godmachine81> ok
<godmachine81> thanks
<delmar> LjL, hrm. another thought... arent SATA's supposed to run at 150 not 133?
<chuckyp> !ubotu tell demonstar about ask
<ClayG> anyone heard of FIDOnet?
<demonstar> well I'm installing ubuntu over another distor and I'm partitioning the old partition and I get an error
<nickrud> ClayG: oh, yeah, it was the bomb once
<LjL> delmar: think so, not really sure...
<LjL> ClayG: yeah
<chuckyp> demonstar, what sort of error?
<ClayG> is there anything like that now?I want to run a forum and have something like that for other sites that have similar content?
<mikebot> frank23: wtf...
<mikebot> Package libgtkmm-2.4-1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mikebot> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mikebot> is only available from another source
<mikebot> However the following packages replace it:
<mikebot>   libgtkmm-2.4-1c2
<mikebot> E: Package libgtkmm-2.4-1 has no installation candidate
<mikebot> fuck, sorry for spamming
<ClayG> I liked CelerityNEt over Fido but was using it as an example
<demonstar> gives a file (some azureus plugin) and it complains about it being 4786k, but it has 178 clusters (5696k)
<demonstar> and it says ignore or cancle
<chuckyp> ClayG, what about phpbb
<ClayG> that is forum software, woudlnt i need an extra mod?
<delmar> LjL, spotted this line in dmesg.. ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48
<chuckyp> demonstar, are you just removing the partitions first then writing new ones?
<ClayG> i like SMF better, but if phpBB is the only one that can do it, i will use it.
<RAPIST> wikipedia has reached it's 1000000th article in the english version
<RAPIST> !wikipedia
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RAPIST
<RAPIST> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks rapist :)
<ClayG> i want to download wikipedia
<ClayG> or buy it
<delmar> LjL, gonna go afk a while. back soon.
<demonstar> chuckyp well I'm just reformating the old partition
<frank23> mikebot: dont paste like that in the channel.  install that libgtkmm-2.4-1c2 instead
<Mersault> I'm having trouble finding mod_env for ubuntu in order to make mythweb work properly, anyone know the ins and outs of getting mod_env on ubuntu?
<chuckyp> demonstar, try just removing the partitions
<LjL> ClayG: don't think you can buy it =) i suppose you can make a donation
<demonstar> chuckyp, what should I do about the error hit ignore or cancel?
<ClayG> oh well
<ClayG> guess i can just wget it
<yggdrasil> how can i make my ssh not time out
<yggdrasil> if i log in to my box it kicks me after like 10 m
<ClayG> yggdrasil, doesnt ssh have a switch to change it
<yggdrasil> server or client ?
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, configure ssh i dunno /etc/ssh.conf
<yggdrasil> hmm ill try
<LjL> ClayG: yeah, it'll be quite big though i think... on the other hand, their servers are so slow that downloading it locally could probably have some value =)
<chuckyp> yggdrasil, /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<demonstar> yggdrasil has a gp32....
<dooglus> godmachine81: is that OK?
<yggdrasil> demonstar huh ?
<trpr42> priest: just copy the command
<demonstar> yggdrasil, i've seen your name before, believe on gp32x.. could be wrong
<yggdrasil> oh hehe ..
<yggdrasil> no maybe somone else there afew of us
<yggdrasil> gp32x hmm..
<yggdrasil> #dishnetwork ////??
<yggdrasil> if anywhere
<mikebot> frank23: i don't follow some of these instructions
<yggdrasil> hmm no options
<yggdrasil> oh well
<RollyW> hmm, i am having issues installing VLC
<frank23> mikebot: what do you mean?
<neiras> hey there - I'd like to remove all packages installed from universe/multiverse, as well as removing all backports and 3rd-party repositories. What's the proper way to go about this?
<doncestnik> quick question for anyone that can help Im installing ubuntu on a friends laptop and it has a triton vidcard while it is installing only a portion about 300by300 in the center of the screen is showing
<nickrud> neiras: the easy way is to set up your sources with only the ones you want, start synaptic, and remove 'local and obsolete packages'
<mikebot> frank23: well, the part where it says i need ' libgtk2.0-dev' etc., i'm not sure which i have the terminal only lists 3 and says it can't d/l one (so i downloaded the one it suggests instead in synaptic)
<doncestnik> anyone have any experience with the cards
<Fiscal> exit
<nickrud> neiras: do an update after changing sources, of course
<colm> doncestnik, start by trying ctrl+alt+numplus
<neiras> thanks nickrud
<mikebot> frank23: but now i have to go to a website and download libglade2.4, and the website (http://www.zentek-international.com/mirrors/gnome/sources/libglade/2.4/) has a lot of files
<doncestnik> alright thank you very much, i was hoping it would be something simple since triton is pretty obscure
<frank23> mikebot I never had to do that...
<theine> mikebot, libglade is also available in synaptic
<aurora> i want to have some stuff in my user dir get served by apache2 in breezy, but i can't figure out how to do it... i was hoping to use the "group" permissions thingy and keep the other pc users out of it
<mikebot> well i don't even know if i need it now
<theine> mikebot, i thought you have to go and download libglade2.4
<RollyW> could someone give me a hand installing a dvd player?
<mikebot> theine: i do, but 2.4 isn't in synaptic
<theine> mikebot, what about libglade2-dev? that is in synaptic
<mikebot> theine: well libglademm-2.4-lc2 is
<mikebot> theine: and that one
<mikebot> theine: is that the same as libglade2.4?
<xcc> /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied - I will install any pacckage 2 fix this?
<theine> mikebot, i'd try install installing libglade2-dev and see...
<mikebot> theine: okay
<doncestnik> colm well im off to go see if it finished but thank you again
<demonstar> chuckyp, should I set my windows partitions to do not use this partition?
<amyn> how do i install gcc in my ubuntu ?
<LjL> amyn: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<theine> amyn, sudo apt-get install gcc
<theine> amyn, or use Synaptic package manager
<aboapri> hey, does anyone know why I would see an unrecognized mac address in my dhcp clients list?
<tritium> amyn: you'd be better off doing "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ELpH95o> Are there any other distros similar to ubuntu?
<frank23> ELpH95o: similar in what way? kubuntu is very similar
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone here use kontact?
<aboapri> debian
<ELpH95o> I like FreeBSD tooo
<aboapri> have you tried debian's bsd?
<ELpH95o> debians bsd?
<amyn> thanks
<nickrud> aboapri: talk about obsure 
<ELpH95o> that sounds interesting
<ELpH95o> does it have 'make install" and stuff like that
<positron> How do I set sshd not to kill connections no matter how long they have been idle?
<aboapri> I have not actually tried it.    but if you like both ubuntu and bsd, it might be just the ticket.
<aboapri> think it is still rather immature at the moment though.
<theine> ELpH95o, all OS have (or can have) make install
<aboapri> can dos?
<aboapri> what about geos?
<theine> aboapri, freedos for sure
<ELpH95o> how long does it take to install ubuntu?
<ELpH95o> i meant gentoo
<aboapri> years.
<mikebot> 'bash: cd: /home/michael/src/libglade-2.4*: No such file or directory'
<mikebot> wtf
<aboapri> I installed gentoo the other day.  it took forever.
<LjL> ELpH95o: ubuntu certainly takes shorter than gentoo =)
<h3ax> mm
<aboapri> And then, I am so dumb, that the network was broke by the time I got it installed.
<sdfzx> why is it i cant play mp3 file in rythmbox?
<aboapri> worked while it was live, broke after installation.
<nickrud> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<WebLOCH> hey guys,i need help understanding xorg.conf for a new graphics card and monitor ive got, its a geforce 6200 but id ont think its configured  correctly in the conf, and a dell 2405fp which wont reach any of it's higher resolutions :(
<sdfzx> aw
<swim> hey folks, can anyone tell me where I can find a list of what repos I should be using on breezy to have the latest packages with breezy?
<theine> mikebot, /home/michael/src/libglade-2.4* doesn't seem to exist, so what?
<h3ax> Error 2002: can't connect to local MySql server through socket /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<h3ax> ^^
<mikebot> theine: why doesn't it exist?
<h3ax> any ideers
<theine> mikebot, why should it exist?
<LjL> !tell swim about easysource
<demonstar> webloch you need to edit the xorg.conf, their is a tool to do it but I forget what it's called. You also have to install the drivers
<mikebot> theine: cause this guide says it should
<swim> thx LjL
<bimberi> positron: you need to work with the file /etc/ssh/sshd_config, doint a 'man sshd_config' and searching on 'Alive' should get you to the relevant bits
<WebLOCH> demonstar, LjL ive already installed the drivers, its the conf that seems to be incorrect
<LjL> swim: you probably want main, universe, multiverse, security, bugfixes and backports
<bimberi> *doing
<theine> mikebot, what about libglade2-dev? didn't work with that?
<TheCrowX> does ubuntu comes with gnome or kde ??
<demonstar> webloch, I went through this, I forget the command
<bimberi> TheCrowX: gnome
<nickrud> gnome, TheCrowX
<mikebot> theine: i don't know
<frank23> mikebot: it would only exist if you had gotten the package from http://www.zentek-international.com/mirrors/gnome/sources/libglade/2.4/ . try to understand what the guide says you're doing
<WebLOCH> demonstar, dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<LjL> WebLOCH: i can probably paste you my xorg.conf, except i'm not on ubuntu right now... but i think i can get to it anyway
<tritium> TheCrowX: but kde can be installed very easily
<TheCrowX> what's better for a noob kde or gnome ?
<mikebot> frank23: i don't think i know enough about ubuntu to follow such a guide
<aboapri> or just get kubuntu
<demonstar> dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf I belive...
<pete_> localhost kernel [4294715.489000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0xec/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00
<WebLOCH> LjL, that might be handy, do you have a 6200?
<pete_> can somone tell me what that means
<aboapri> I think it is a matter of taste.
<TheCrowX> then i have to download kubuntu tritium
<theine> mikebot, what is this guide about anyway?
<LjL> WebLOCH: no, i've got a 5200 -- whose drivers installed and work flawlessy
<nickrud> sudo dpkg-xserver xserver.xorg demonstar
<demonstar> webloch, you have to make sure your moniter supports it too
<mikebot> theine: installing dc++
<aboapri> Personally I prefer Gnome.
<nickrud> demonstar: you may also need to check your monitor vertrefresh and horizsync
<aboapri> neither is difficult to use.
<frank23> mikebot: everyone starts somewhere. I agree that its not as easy as installing stuff with synaptic
<pedro> hi! i am trying to install the xorg configuration tool (xorgconfig), but cant find the package! can you help me?
<theine> mikebot, can you give me link to that?
<Stormx2> I might give kubuntu another go
<demonstar> nickrud, webloch is having the problem
<nickrud> demonstar: I just got that 
<WebLOCH> demonstar, ljl I have a geforce 6200 and a dell 2405fp,  the graphics card works up to 1600x1200 but it should provide up to 1920x1200
<swim> LjL, this look ok? http://pastebin.ca/44162
<nickrud> WebLOCH: you may need to put your horizsync & vertrefresh in by hand, check the ubotu link below
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<demonstar> webloch, check what your moniter can support
<bimberi> pedro: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' does that
<jessid> hello. some of you know how can I validate an user against a proxy to use synaptic?
<mikebot> theine: yeah, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378&highlight=dc
<Acer8200> Hello, I want to install ubuntu 5.10 on my acer822... but X wont't start?
<WebLOCH> demonstar, 1920x1200 hence my attempts to reach it
<LjL> swim: looks about right
<frank23> does gnome have a menu editor yet?
<swim> thx LjL
<Stormx2> i liked the look of k3b a lot :)
<Acer8200> I tryed a livecd
<WebLOCH> ty nickrud  im checkin
!lilo:*! Whoops, apologies to everyone who replied to me that I haven't been able to respond to. It's been one of those days. Very impressive, though, English Wikipedia now has over a million articles.
<demonstar> axeer8200, what is your graphics card?
<Seveas> frank23, alacarte
<Stormx2> frank23: It always had a menu editor
<mikebot> frank23: well i've done some stuff with synaptic, i got a weather thing for my panel, and someon other stuff
<Acer8200> demonstart ATI X1600 512MB
<Stormx2> frank23: Right click a menu > edit menu :P
<nickrud> WebLOCH: and, to beat it into the ground, be _SURE_ you use the right data for your monitor
<pedro> bimberi, yeah, but i still get problems with my monitor... i maneged to configure it with that tool... i dunno my Hz settings...
<frank23> Stormx2: always? gnome in hoary sure didn't
<demonstar> acer8200 that should be "supported"
<h3ax> Error 2002: can't connect to local MySql server through socket /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) | so translated what dose this exactly mean ?
<ELpH95o> i thought bout trying xandros
<Stormx2> frank23: It was optional then :P
<theine> mikebot, so did you install all those packages (libglademm-2, libgtkmm-2.4-1,...)?
<aboapri> isn't xandros commercial?
<bimberi> pedro: oh, ok, sorry i don't know where xorgconfig is, you could do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<aboapri> don't pay for linux, there's no point.
<RAPIST> FUCK
<LjL> WebLOCH: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9605
<Seveas> h3ax, that you need to install the mysql server
<LjL> RAPIST: sorry?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<positron> bimberi: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rapist!*@*]  by Seveas
<Acer8200> demonstart: and I also tryed the latest development version
<mikebot> theine: i don't know
<demonstar> Ubuntu gives CDs for free
<pedro> bimberi, ok, i'll try! thanks
<frank23> Stormx2: no they released gnome 2.10 with no menu editor. some guy made an editor and posted it in the forums because of that
<mikebot> theine: i've typed everything its said, but i get different replies from terminal
<theine> mikebot, at what step does it fail?
<WebLOCH> LjL, yours doesnt have GLcore loaded?
<Seveas> Stormx2, that editor is now smeg/alacarte and is the defaut in ubuntu
<bimberi> jessid: does setting it in System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy work? (click on the Details button to enter un/pw)
<h3ax> Seveas =), heh. i already did that thats why i asked.. it definatly confused me since i where pretty sure that was what it meant
<sdfzx> does rythmbox support .wma?
<bimberi> positron np :)
<mikebot> theine: um
<LjL> WebLOCH: hm, apparently, not... don't know much about this kind of thing, but i can tell you that OpenGL does work
<aboapri> wma sucks
<Seveas> h3ax, are you on dapper?
<jessid> bimberi yes, they work, but doesnt work in synaptic...
<mikebot> theine: i'm going to start over, and tell you what it says
<h3ax> nop Ubuntu 5.10
<h3ax> seveas
<LjL> WebLOCH: (and i don't mean in software mode)
<sdfzx> ahehhee
<jessid> some body told me to edit /etc/environment
<jessid> , is that true, bimberi
<theine> mikebot, that guide is pretty bad by the way
<WebLOCH> LjL, okay, this is all very confusing
<Stormx2> Seveas: Indeed. When did it become alacarte, and why?
<mikebot> theine: hehe okay
<moonlite> ive got an irssi-session always running on another computer which i ssh to and attach to (using screen) this has been working nicely for some years now. However ubuntu uses utf-8 as a default charset, which is great in general but also means my swedish friends will put me on their ignore-lists. How do i set gnome-terminal to use iso8859-1 for a particular session?
<demonstar> sdfzx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=wma should have it
<sdfzx> okies thanks
<demonstar> sdfzx, or tell you what to do
<mikebot> theine: wait, bad as in hard to understand, or bad as in i shouldn't follow it
<h3ax> ive been having helluva lot of truble both with Mysql and trying to set up FTP on the other hand it seems harder than i initially thought
<Seveas> Stormx2, in dapper - because smeg means something weird in a few languages
<Stormx2> Seveas: :P
<LjL> WebLOCH: well i haven't even tried to reach such a high resolution as the one you want (my screen wouldn't support it anyway), so i wouldn't really know if there is something specific with very high resolutions
<mikebot> theine: when i do the first things in that code box, i get for the second line : 'cvs checkout: warning: failed to open /home/michael/.cvspass for reading: Permission denied'
<theine> mikebot, it won't do major harm to your system...
<mikebot> theine: but then it updates some thigns before that
<LjL> WebLOCH: only thing i can possibly think of is that your X is detecting too little RAM on your gfx board
<aboapri> smeg is a sweet word from Red Dwarf!!!!   \m/
<bimberi> jessid: yes it would be. You need an entry like 'http_proxy=http://username:password@address.of.proxy:port'
<sdfzx> anyway i have 600MB available space, can i still install KDE?
<LjL> WebLOCH: perhaps you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set the rigth amount manually
<theine> mikebot, the warning about .cvspass is perfectly normal
<colm> surely it was smeg the swear word worked backwards to menu-editor...  lol
<Klick_> hey all, whats a good wifi manager program?
<s-wx> Whats wrong with ca.archive.ubuntu.org?
<jessid> aaaah OK! thanks a lot...I will try it... good bye bimberi
<mikebot> theine: okay
<Acer8200> what can I do if my X won't start after install?
<GeorgeAScott> how do i reformat an aditional drive?
<WebLOCH> LjL, yeah giving that a go now
<frank23> s-wx: I don't know... change to another country
<Seveas> Klick_, network-manager - only available in dapper though
<h3ax> Seveas i started trying out from my prior experiance to install it.. but when all failed continuosly i turned to the Guide placed at Ubuntu.com|wiki but still i get some errors i can't seem to fix, maybe i am stupid i dunno =)
<Seveas> h3ax, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Seveas> maybe it's not started yet
<Klick_> Seveas, i tried network-mnager and it didnt work kepts saying something about unknown user bind.. know of any others or know how i can fix network-manager
<frank23> Seveas: Klick_ network-manager is in breezy
<Seveas> frank23, not a really working version of it...
<mikebot> theine: as for the long line of code, i get: Package libgtkmm-2.4-1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.          This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or          is only available from another source           However the following packages replace it:         libgtkmm-2.4-1c2         E: Package libgtkmm-2.4-1 has no installation candidate
<sdfzx> anyway i have only 600MB available space, can i still install KDE?
<frank23> Seveas: oh. I never really used it
<Klick_> frank23, what do you use
<Seveas> mikebot, use a pastebin for pasting...
<LjL> sdfzx: you can install KDE, but probably not the complete kubuntu-desktop
<frank23> Seveas: will it be in main?
<Seveas> sdfzx, I doubt it
<aboapri> If you are that short on space, I would go with xfce
<sdfzx> aw
<Seveas> frank23, hopefully
<LjL> sdfzx: anyway, that's really little space for venturing to install KDE
<theine> mikebot, in that line, replace libgtkmm-2.4-1 by libgtkmm-2.4-1c2 and try again
<sdfzx> :(
<sdfzx> too bad
<frank23> Klick_: I use kwifimanager
<mikebot> theine: okay
<sdfzx> i think i have to resize my drive
<theine> mikebot, does it work?
<Klick_> frank23, do you know why kwifi crashed for me whenver i scan for networks
<mojota> does anyone know a guide step by step on setting up proftpd config for a certain user to only be able to access the directory i set the user path to so the user can upload / download / delete?
<demonstar> whats that program called that installs a lot of stuff for ubuntu, like automatrix or something
<frank23> Klick_: I don't know. works fine for me. It might be related to your specific wireless network driver
<mikebot> theine: Package libglademm-2.4-1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.   This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or   is only available from another source   However the following packages replace it:     libglademm-2.4-1c2   E: Package libglademm-2.4-1 has no installation candidate
<LjL> !tell demonstar about automatix
<demonstar> ljl, what should I use?
<LjL> !tell demonstar about easyubuntu
<theine> mikebot, in the same line, replace libglademm-2.4-1 by libglademm-2.4-1c2 and try again
<demonstar> ljl, thanks
<Seveas> demonstar, or even better: just your brain 
<demonstar> seveas, I'm lazy
<theine> mikebot, do you see a pattern?
<sdfzx> i have 1gb for my swap area and i want to resize it to make it smaller so that my ext3 will have additional space.. is it possible to repartion without reinstalling ubuntu?
<sdfzx> i mean repartition hehe
<mikebot> theine: ah, this time it asked me if i want to extract them and stuff, and i pressed 'y'
<LjL> sdfzx: i think parted/gparted/qtparted can do that, but it won't be wholly safe
<theine> mikebot, good
<cew> Greetings Earthlings
<mjr> sdfzx, in addition to what LjL said, you can't have the filesystem in use when you repartition, so you'll have to use a live cd or something
<sdfzx> aw
<sdfzx> okey
<sdfzx> ill try
<cew> Ubuntu ROCKS
<sdfzx> good luck to me hehe
<rics> Is there a way to make the fonts in AMSN become more nice?
<sdfzx> brb
<rics> Its horrible now!
<amyn> there is no ipfw in ubuntu ??
<cew> Hello
<theine> mikebot, skip the part marked as "appearently unnecessary" by the author (who is crazy because he suggests to use "sudo ./configure"...)
<Acer8200> ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 512MB, is this card supported? my X won't start :-(
<cew> I just started using ubuntu and it is GREAT
<h3ax> ...Failed Please take a look at the syslog. /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed. error: 'Can't connect to local MySql server Through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'. Cehck that mysql is running and that the socket: 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' Exists!
<LjL> theine: wow
<mikebot> theine: haha, i don't see that part
<LordKhaine> easier if you set it to vesa to load x, and then sort out the drivers
<RollyW> what is apt-get?
<LjL> !tell rollyw about apt
<demonstar> acer8200 most ati cards work, but not all work with acceleration
<mikebot> theine: oh okay
<demonstar> or the official drivers
<amyn> theine,  where's ipfw in ubuntu ?
<theine> amyn, ?
<theine> mikebot, so are all those package installed?
<mikebot> yeah, i just did sudo scons
<demonstar> acer8200 go to the ati website and see if they have a linux installer
<ELpH95o> cew, :You are correct Ubuntu does rock
<theine> mikebot,  no!!
<Acer8200> demonstart: should I make changes in xorg.conf?
<biovore> amyn: try iptables
<mikebot> theine: shit!
<ELpH95o> I can't wait til the next release is out
<mikebot> theine: haha what do i do
<ELpH95o> I'm tempted to install the beta of it ow
<amyn> ok letme check
<Acer8200> demonstart:ok thanks
<demonstar> acer8200 x doesn't start right?
<theine> mikebot, just kidding, but you should have used "scons" instead of "sudo scons"
<Acer8200> demonstart: no
<LjL> what's scons anyway?
<theine> mikebot, "sudo scons" is even more crazy than "sudo ./configure"
<demonstar> acer8200, so you jsut start up in a terminal
<amyn> biovore, thanks
<Acer8200> demonstart: yes
<frank23> mikebot theine: yeah the guy who wrote that had no idea where sudo was necessary so he seemed to put it everywhere.
<demonstar> acer8200, card onbaord?
<theine> LjL, scons is a newish build system based on python that's supposed to be a replacement for autotools
<Acer8200> demonstar: it is a laptop
<demonstar> acer8200 so it's onboard
<chuckyp> long and short you shouldn't need sudo for ./configure or make but you will need it for make instlal.
<LjL> theine: a replacement for autotools? would be about time. worse than autotools, or much worse than autotools?
<Acer8200>  demonstar:yes
<mikebot> theine: haha okay
<cew> I have installed it on aT20 IBM a D600 Dell a D410 Dell all worked great No cmd line cfg recognized all hardware including wireless
<mikebot> theine: but it does the same thing?
<LjL> chuckyp: or even better for "sudo checkinstall" ;)
<theine> LjL, i heard it's better
<h3ax> ...Failed Please take a look at the syslog. /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed. error: 'Can't connect to local MySql server Through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'. Cehck that mysql is running and that the socket: 'var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' Exists!
<h3ax> __
<h3ax> any idears hehe =)
<h3ax> yeah well last line says it self
<theine> mikebot, yeah, you'll just end up with lots of files under ~/linuxdcpp that are owned by root
<demonstar> acer8200, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI look on there maybe it will help
<theine> mikebot, but that's not the end of the world...
<mikebot> theine: oh..
<Acer8200> demonstar: thanks
<WebLOCH> LjL,  demonstar,  Reconfigure went poorly, monitor could  display at all :(
<xcc> I have trouble with gl anybody help me?
<mikebot> theine: well i don't even have an executable under linuxcdd like it says...
<theine> mikebot, did "sudo scons" already finish?
<demonstar> webloch, did you get any of the info frm your moniter documentation?
<WebLOCH> yeah
<xcc> people look 4 this message:
<WebLOCH> the refresh rates
<WebLOCH> horz and vert sync
<demonstar> yeah, ubuntu woorks
<xcc> ...loading libGL.so: QGL_Init: Can't load libGL.so from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: /home/xcc/Desktop/quake3/libGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xcc> failed
<xcc> ...loading libMesaVoodooGL.so: QGL_Init: Can't load libMesaVoodooGL.so from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: /home/xcc/Desktop/quake3/libMesaVoodooGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xcc> failed
<xcc> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<xcc> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<xcc> -----------------------
<xcc> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<mikebot> theine: yeah
<xcc> -----------------------
<xcc> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<colm> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<theine> mikebot, and there weren't any errors?
<iceman> is there a command line to have ubuntu fix missing installed programs ... if you get a error from the cd ...
<Unfrgiven> is anyone else having problems restarting gdm after an update (just minutes ago)? libpango1.0 had a post install error.
<mikebot> theoh, i guess it's ldcpp
<mikebot> theine: i think i got it
<mikebot> theine: do i need to do that menu editor part?
<frank23> iceman: you had errors during installation?
<demonstar> okay, now I need to get the respos and stuff for ubuntu
<nekostar> hey
<nekostar> any raid heads out here?
<theine> mikebot, i'd just add a panel launcher
<nekostar> large set raid heads
<nekostar> like raid 50 or so????????
<mikebot> theine: how do i do that?
<Unfrgiven> frank23: did iceman report similar errors to what i just did?
<iceman> frank23 some reason i had a missed read of a file on 2x cd installs, like the cd is running to fast at install for a clean read,
<frank23> mikebot: did you try if dcpp works?
<nekostar> raid 50 + afs ?
<frank23> Unfrgiven: I dont know
<theine> mikebot, i haven't used gnome in quite a while, so i can't tell you the exact steps
<xcc> how install libGL.so?
<theine> mikebot, but i'm sure somebody else will be able to help you with that
<frank23> iceman:  you can try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  to make sure everything is installed.  I'm assuming its ubuntu you installed
<demonstar> xcc do you have your graphics card driver installed\?
<brokengun> hey, i need to learn some bash
<iceman> Unfrgiven my error was at the cd install stage .... DVD / CD-RW read error ...
<bimberi> xcc: find its package by doing a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com, then install using apt-get/synaptic/aptitude
<Unfrgiven> iceman: oh ok. differen problem to what im having then
<mikebot> theine: do you use kde?
<theine> mikebot, yes
<brokengun> does anyone have any good resources for this? i am going to google for some but i was wondering if anyone would reccomend something inparticular
<mikebot> theine: why doy ou use it over gnome?
<xcc> demonstar, i dont now ((( how control it?
<iceman> frank23 ok, yea ubuntu installed ... but i cannot get a volume control to appear on the panal
<bimberi> ubotu tell brokengun about cli
<xcc> demonstar, i dont know ((( how control it?
<ELpH95o> anyone here running dapper yet?
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<frank23> iceman: I don't know much about gnome
<theine> mikebot, mainly because i despise the gnome window manager (metacity)
<ELpH95o> i'm thinking about taking the test :D
<GeorgeAScott> gparted isn't recognizing my ntfs partition... that i want to reformat
<mikebot> theine: metacity? what is that?
<cew> TEST
<bimberi> failed :P
<demonstar> xcc what graphics card do you have?
<xfce> ubuntu+1.... aptly named
<theine> mikebot, the gnome window manager
<theine> mikebot, the standard one that is
<iceman> frank23 i just finished a kubuntu-desktop install ... so i'll run kde .... :) maybe i can get a volume control there
<dooglus> ELpH95o: dapper's working pretty well, but still changing a lot.
<roberto_> c/lose
<joao> any body know how to configure Pinnacle 100i?
<mikebot> theine: i have kde, but i like the way this looks more
<mikebot> theine: could i make kde look more like this?
<Xoritor> anyone here using dapper 64bit tried to play nwn?
<theine> mikebot, yeah, i like the gnome looks better too
<Xoritor> it was working last week... updated and bang no love
<xfce> xoritor goodluck
<amyn> ubuntu supports rpm system? or is it like mandrake or slackware?
<xfce> ask in #ubuntu+1
<GeorgeAScott> nevrmind. i fixed it
<Xoritor> xfce, worked great until yesterday ;-)
<ljl> amyn: doesn't mandrake use RPMs?
<xfce> wish I could help you more
<demonstar> linux > school
<ljl> amyn: anyway no, ubuntu is APT based.
<amyn> i dont know whats why im askin here
<amyn> APT?
<mikebot> theine: i would rather use kde, cause you can change the size of the required menus on the bottom
<demonstar> ljl, I thinks it does
<theine> mikebot, anyway, if you want to own the files under ~/linuxdcpp, do "cd ~/linuxdcpp && sudo chown -R michael:michael *"
<Xoritor> xfce, thx
<steve_b> will it be possible to upgrade from breezy to dapper with apt?
<xcc> ati radeon mobility 920O sapphire
<mikebot> theine: will this dc++ thing i just installed work in kde too?
<LjL> steve_b: sure
<theine> mikebot, it sure will
<LjL> !tell amyn about apt
<demonstar> xcc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<xcc> demonstar, ati radeon mobility 920O sapphire
<xfce> theine check out valknut
<aboapri> apt is better than rpm
<xfce> it works wonders
<aboapri> it has super cow powers.
<frank23> steve_b: of course ;)
<demonstar> xcc not sure if it is supported tho
<theine> xfce, what's that?
<mikebot> theine: mayeb i should use that instead
<demonstar> xcc ask if it's supported
<xfce> it is a client for dc++ for kde
<daverag> Anybody knows how to make a gnome-terminal always appear with transset applied on it?
<theine> xfce, that's probably of interest to mikebot, but thanks
<Daramarak> Could anyone help me to get my WLan card working. Im a newbie to Ubuntu and Linux
<xfce> sorry wrong nick
<xfce> I apologize
<theine> xfce, no harm done :)
<xfce> mikebot check out valknut
<LjL> amyn: Debian and its derivative distribution use the APT package management systems. packages are ".deb" files, but you don't usually deal with them directly, but instead use the APT repositories
<frank23> xfce which dcc client are you talking about?
<xfce> valknut
<mikebot> xfce: where?
<LjL> amyn: Ubuntu's APT repositories contain about 17000 packages which you can install with a single command
<steve_b> LjL, frank23, thanks. I just need some reassurance that it is would be low risk since certain other distros would not cope with a major upgrade this way ;)
<bimberi> ubotu tell Daramarak about wifi
<xfce> http://dcgui.berlios.de/
<LjL> !tell steve_b about breezy
<LjL> steve_b: that could give you an idea about how involved an upgrade could be
<mez> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<Seveas> mez?
<LjL> mez: don't do that
<mez> Seveas - can you update the topic to make it say that dapper is BROKEN at the mo
<mez> severly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<frank23> mikebot: valknut is available, but from what I remember dc++ was much more easier to use
<LjL> mez: dapper is *supposed* to be broken :)
<Seveas> mez, hmm, I just dist-upgraded - what broke?
<aboapri> I was just thinking that now I have linux on both of my computers....
<svfusion> sup
<mikebot> oh, wel,l dc++ is working now
<mez> Seveas: anything not KDE
<manthar> re
<delmar> LjL, ok im back. hey i just checked out the drive specs on the website here at http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/specs/sata/st3120026as.html, and it says sustained transfer rate up to 58MB/sec, and it was doing buffered disk reads at 54.25MB/sec... so that was more or less right? also.. UDMA modes supported are up to UDMA6.. which im sure is ATA133 ...
<fruitbag> Hello?
<mez> including gdm
<fruitbag> Are we awake here?
<svfusion> Does Cedega run as good as windows?
<xfce> frank23 im just saying that it worked well for me
<fruitbag> Please say yes.
<mez> they're all secfaulting
<Seveas> mez, and yet my machine (gnome) works...
<nalioth> mez: why not a PM to one of us next time?
<delmar> LjL, both the IDE 250gig and the SATA 120gig have 8mb buffer on them.
<fruitbag> How would I go about creating a swap partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fruitbag> ...of 500 MB./
<aboapri> but I have an old p100 in my closet that still has windows installed.
<svfusion> Partiton Magic
<frank23> xfce: ok
<delmar> LjL, still beats me why the IDE disk is faster than the SATA though
<LjL> delmar: well then your drive is clearly doing according to specs (54 vs 58 isn't really something you should care about)
<aboapri> should I dig it out and install linux on it?    :))
<fruitbag> sv: no, for installing unbuntu
<svfusion> or use the build in partiton editor in the installer
<fruitbag> From the steup.
<fruitbag> Setup
<fruitbag> I don't know what I should do.
<frank23> svfusion: cedega runs some windows games well but oviously not all.
<steve_b> LjL, thanks
<LjL> delmar: well count that hdparm is not a terribly good benchmark. different runs could give you different results
<fruitbag> Hello?
<delmar> LjL, no im not to concerned.. but that IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit) deal.. is a bit of a concern
<wrod> hey fruitbag
<fruitbag> Can someone here clear lmy confusion here ?
<svfusion> all I did was make a 10 GB partition with partition magic, then the installer did the swap and all that automaticly
<fruitbag> Or lead me to an appropriate document.
<aboapri> so what is broken about dapper?    I just installed flight 4 yesterday.
<Daramarak> msg ubotu Could you help me with my WiFi card?
<aboapri> I am using it at the moment.
<xfce> fruibag whats up?
<fruitbag> sv: so the swap was done automatically?
<LjL> delmar: my gut feeling is that you shouldn't be concerned about that
<svfusion> yeah
<bimberi> aboapri: flight4 is ok, but don't update for the moment
<LjL> delmar: it's not an IDE drive, so i think hdparm doesn't really know how to deal with it too well
<delmar> LjL, yeah im lookin stuff up right now so ill see
<frank23> Daramarak: you can't talk to ubotu ;)  he's a bot
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussion | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | doko broke dapper - if things are segfaulting: wait for upgrades
<aboapri> I installed like 200 updates yesterday.
<bimberi> yay doko! :)
<delmar> LjL, yeah im wondering if there is something in "software" that is reporting that incorrectly.
<fruitbag> I have a guide here, and after a step where it explains setting the partition (10 GB), it then says 'Create a swap partition of around 500 MB'.
<aboapri> now it says there are 46 more, should I not install those?
<Daramarak> I might as well try :)
<fruitbag> What shall I do?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussion | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | doko broke gtk+ in dapper - if things are segfaulting: wait for upgrades
<xfce> seveas thats hilarious : doko broke dapper....
<svfusion> Fruit
<bimberi> aboapri: no - see /topic
<fruitbag> sv: yes sir.
<aboapri> '/topic
<LjL> dopo broke dakker
<wizzomafizzo> Hmmm, do releases come out at the start of the month? Or somewhere in the middle of it?
<svfusion> tell the installer to use that partiton (the 10GB one) then it will do the rest, I promise
<fruitbag> Ok.
<fruitbag> heh
<_rich> using kubuntu breezy. i see that i am using udev and /dev is mounted with ramfs. why ramfs and not tmpfs like other distros using udev?
<mikebot> ugh, it's not even opening anymore
<svfusion> if not, PM me on the forums
<fruitbag> sv: I can't afford to fuck anything up.
<svfusion> same here
<delmar> LjL, ah here we go. libata is hardcoded to use 16bit PIO data transfers. so i was right.
<fruitbag> I hope you're not fooling around here...
<aboapri> has anyone tried Vault energy drink?
<erg0t_> hi every1 :)
<fruitbag> ;s
<cew> I can't believe how easy it is to install Ubuntu
<aboapri> price chopper has them on sale for 50 cents each.
<aboapri> I just bought 50.
<erg0t_> cew: believe it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol aboapri
<aboapri> Ubuntu ROCKS!   \m/
<mikebot> it's open 4 times in my system monitor, but sleeping
<nickrud> wizzomafizzo: sometime during the month, dapper is the 20th of april
<erg0t_> aboapri, yes it does
<wizzomafizzo> nickrud: Thanks.
<erg0t_> running breezy here :D
<svfusion> fruitbag check your OM
<svfusion> PM
<LjL> delmar: still if you get 54 megs out of theorically 58, i think it's not really using 16 bit mode...
<mikebot> brb
<aboapri> I have one computer with breezy, and one with dapper.
<delmar> LjL, I might have to runs some tests on other SATA drives I have here and see how fast they run.  So these two drives are the same in terms of ATA mode, 8mb buffer... the only diff is that the 120gig is a seagate.. the 250ide (faster drive) is a Hitachi.
<aboapri> My older (600mhz 160mb ram) has breezy.
<wizzomafizzo> Also, if this isn't any sort of production server (I have no worry of it breaking) is dapper stable enough to use presently?
<fruitbag> sv: are you there man?
<aboapri> I was thinking of trying ubuntulite for it, anyone given that a whirl?
<cew> I always get stuck trying to config wireless or video or sound with other Linux distros but Ubuntu installed easier than windoze
<svfusion> yeah
<chuckyp> aboapri, what are you trying to do?
<svfusion> Fruit I have a PM for you
<delmar> LjL, no it cant be... if its getting max transfer rate... BUT.... EXTERNAL TRANSFER RATE (Mbytes/sec) ______up to 150... so im not sure what thats referring to....
<fruitbag> Is the setting of the filesystem for the 10GB partition automatic, or will I require setting it manually?
<kaare> test
<aboapri> just thought it would be best to have the trimmest available distro for the old one, for it to run best.
<delmar> LjL, so libata might be a little cpu hog :P
<chuckyp> aboapri, try debian
<LjL> delmar: hm i think it means it can do up to 58 megs as a matter or physics, but thanks to the internal buffer, it can output up to 150 megs to the controller
<svfusion> Fruitbag, Don't use the installer to make partitons
<delmar> LjL, that would be my guess also.
<LjL> delmar: i dunno really, i did a quick search for "ubuntu sata" and stuff like that some minutes ago, but didn't find too many relevant things
<Belea_> hi there, how can i fix my screen to be in the middle of my LCD ?
<delmar> LjL, me either.
<svfusion> make your 1 10GB partition using something else, then in the installer select the blank partiton then it will make swap and everything
<aboapri> yeah, I like ubuntu's super-easyness, has no one tried ubuntulite?    or does it suck?
<riddlebox> what do I need installed to play mp3's?
<fruitbag> sv: the 10 GB partition is free.
<IdleOne> !mp3
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !restricted
<chuckyp> aboapri, ubuntu is based off of debian
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<PuMpErNiCkLe> IdleOne FTW
<IdleOne> ftw?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> for the win
<IdleOne> oh hehe ()
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<aboapri> Yes, I know, Ubuntu seemed a lot easier to install than Debian though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> you beat me to the ubotu command :o
<IdleOne> PuMpErNiCkLe:  in my day ftw meant something else
<fruitbag> sv: are you there sir?
<demonstar> hey i jsut updated ubuntu and I believe including the kernel, do I have to reboot or anything?
<kaizoku> is it possible to log into gnome with root in ubuntu?
<fruitbag> Shall I just go for the installation without touching anything else then?
<mez> demonstar: if you're in dapper - wait a while
<PuMpErNiCkLe> IdleOne: k - that's what I've seen it used for, though
<frank23> demonstar: you have to reboot to use the new kernel.
<sdfzx> im back
<fruitbag> Or will I require making some adjustments beforehand?
<demonstar> fruitbag, thanks
<sdfzx> hehe i wasnt able to resize my disk
<bit_seqz> demonstar, if you changed your kernel, yes, id didnt pop up a message saying reboot required?
<Belea_> i can convert NTFS to something that ubunt cand write on them ? without lose my data ?
<svfusion> Fruit yeah
<sdfzx> the swap is locked
<demonstar> hope it doesn't decided to be retarted and die like suse does sometimes
<svfusion> if you already have 1 10GB partition
<fruitbag> K
<fruitbag> Thanks
<svfusion> np
<chuckyp> Belea_, you can try converting to fat32
<fruitbag> Another thing -- what about my wireless card?
<svfusion> use ndis wrapper
<svfusion> look on the forums for that
<Belea_> chuckyp,  can u give me a tool ?
<fruitbag> I have no problems with Ehternet, but will my wireless function?
<svfusion> very easy to do
<frank23> Belea_: I don't think so. you would have to backup your data somewhere before converting to another filesystem
<fruitbag> I'll get teh Ethernet running for now.
<demonstar> fruitbag, it might not
<chuckyp> Belea_, just google for windows xp converting fat32 or something
<svfusion> yes, just make sure you have your windows drivers do you can use ndis wrappers
<aboapri> so what is the deal with shared folders in ubuntu?
<Belea_> i dont use win anymore
<demonstar> fruitbag, I had trouble with wireless, I ust bought another ethernet cable
<fruitbag> demon: the chipset of my wireless PCMCIA is recognised as 'Texas Instruments'.
<Belea_> just ext3 and ntfs :(
<erg0t_> "Belea_ i dont use win anymore" lol cool
<Belea_> :)
<chuckyp> Belea_, I though you just said you wanted to convert your windows partition to something ubuntu could write?
* suryam cringes, NTFS?!!
<Belea_> yes
<shenki> n
<shenki> n
<shenki> n
<Belea_> by using ubuntu
<shenki> no
<shenki> no
<Belea_> not win
<aboapri> I found this thing about changing the password on the forum, but it always logs into the home directory, seems to ignore which directories I told it to share.
<erg0t_> me too
<fruitbag> Heh -- I guess I just have to sitck with Ethernet for the moment.
<demonstar> fruitbag, I have no idea, I'm that good
<chuckyp> Belea_, I don't know about that but you need to convert ntfs to fat32.
<erg0t_> im configuring my system , installing all i need to work
<chuckyp> Belea_, and I would do it through windows so it doens't freak out.
<fruitbag> Heh -- I'm logging off now.
<fruitbag> Good day
<erg0t_> so i will only boot to windows when i want to play some game or stuff like that
<erg0t_> :D
<Belea_> i see
<svfusion> bye
<sdfzx> how can i run firestarter?
<svfusion> good luck!
<Belea_> and about my second pb..  i have a LCD with no bottons only the power one
<Belea_> and the screen its not in the middle
<chuckyp> erg0t_, play your games in linux with wine
<Belea_> :)
<newubuntuman> hey, what the crap do i do with a deb package that tells me it can't install because i'm missing the dependency?
<Belea_> what can i do to adjunst the screen ?
<aboapri> I just play my games on ps2.
<LjL> newubuntuman: install the dependency ;)
<xfce> sdfzx gksudo firestarter?
<newubuntuman> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386:
<Bubben> how do I update the kernel in ubuntu?
<newubuntuman>  ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386 depends on kernel-image-2.6.8-2-386; however:
<newubuntuman>   Package kernel-image-2.6.8-2-386 is not installed.
<IdleOne> newubuntuman:  what .deb?
<frank23> newubuntuman: you donwloaded a deb manually?
<newubuntuman> yes sirs
<chuckyp> Belea_, if it doesn't have buttons you can try adjusting it in linux.  Do you have an nvidia card?
<LjL> newubuntuman: don't install that thing
<newubuntuman> i tried apt-get but it didn't see "ltmodem"
<Belea_> yes MX200
<LjL> newubuntuman: you don't even *have* that version of linux, assuming you're using breezy
<newubuntuman> you are correct LjL, what do i need to do?
<chuckyp> Belea_, search for overscan its an option you can put in xorg.conf to adjust how much over or under the display is on the monitor.
<newubuntuman> i've never used anything other than fedora
<svfusion> I have to go
<svfusion> bye.
<demonstar> newubuntuman install from source...
<amyn> whats the tracert cmd in ubuntu
<LjL> newubuntuman: "apt-cache search ltmodem" does show a few packages -- none of which is called "ltmodem" (they're actually the inux-restricted-modules packages), but i somehow suspect they contain that module
<wastrel> traceroute
<Belea_> thx chuckyp
<chuckyp> Belea_, np
<amyn> not working
<newubuntuman> should i not have updated my packages?
<chuckyp> amyn, prehaps its not installed.
<sdfzx> yes xfce
<wastrel> amyn:  it's in /usr/sbin/  - may not be on your path
<LjL> newubuntuman: what do you mean by updated?
<amyn> ok
<wastrel> amyn:  or may not be installed yeah.
<newubuntuman> you said about my version of linux, should i not have upgraded the kernel?
<chuckyp> newubuntuman, if you are attempting to search for a package apt-cache search <name>
<amyn> not even in there
<amyn> well how do i install it?
<LjL> newubuntuman: you're fine with the latest kernel. type "uname -r", if it's 2.6.12-10 then it's the current kernel for breezy
<IdleOne> newubuntuman:  do sudo apt-get install upgrade
<chuckyp> IdleOne, would it be sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> newubuntuman:  or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> chuckyp:  yeah without the install :/
<erg0t_> LjL, typed that
<newubuntuman> correct LjL, i did earlier IdleOne, ubuntu didn't detect my modem though
<erg0t_> got this
<chuckyp> amyn, what are you trying to install?
<erg0t_> colea@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
<erg0t_> 2.6.12-10-386
<erg0t_> colea@ubuntu:~$
<newubuntuman> this is going to be for my grandfather who literally uses the computer to porn surf only... thought linux might be the answer to the daily norton inspired computer crash
<LjL> newubuntuman: does "apt-cache search ltmodem" show anything at all for you?
<h3ax> what is it the TextBased IRC client is called
<duck> irssi
<duck> or ircII
<sdfzx> how can i install firestarter?
<newubuntuman> yes, but i'm not sure i understand what i see LjL
<h3ax> k thx
<duck> np
<LjL> newubuntuman: you should see some linux-restricted-modules packages. is that what you see?
<newubuntuman> yes LjL
<sdfzx> aw its already installed
<LjL> newubuntuman: then install the one that best fits your processor. but i suspect it's already installed -- and if it is, it will already contain ltmodem
<xfce> sdfzx: err sudo apt-get install firestarter
<xfce> there might be a .deb on their site
<afonit> does anyone know of an app or script that will rename the contents of a folder sequentially?
<LjL> newubuntuman: in other words -- if it's installed, then i don't quite know why ltmodem isn't working (never used it), but i can assure you that it will be installed
<newubuntuman> how can i know if it's already installed? i tried to --list dpkg but didn't see ltmodem in there
<demonstar> sudeo apt-get kubuntu will install kde correct?
<demonstar> sudo
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> newubuntuman: "dpkg -l | grep restricted"
<newubuntuman> hmm, maybe it is working, i just don't know how to use it, from what i understand it should be a /dev/*LT* (something with lt in it)
<Henry_Bean> hi, how to make avaible other terminals using ctrl+alt+F[1..5] ?
<sdfzx> (firestarter:8749): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<sdfzx>  << i get this when i run firestarter
<navarone> sdfzx, if you are looking to run firestarter it should be in Applications menu somewhere...i think in System Tools or you can press alt+f2 and type firestarter to run
<chuckyp> demonstar, as will sudo apt-get install kde
<sdfzx> i cant find firestarter in menu
<sdfzx> so i run it in /etc
<xfce> sdfzx where did you install firestarter from?
<newubuntuman> a whole bunch of stuff came up on that LjL
<chuckyp> Henry_Bean, make sure you are booting in multi user init.  like init 3 or init 5
<sdfzx> from the package?
<newubuntuman> apt-cache search ltmodem
<sdfzx> im sorry im new in ubuntu
<duck> is there a way to move the processes in gnomes 'start bar'
<duck> ?
<LjL> newubuntuman: you only care about "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-XXXX"
<xfce> on the site or apt-get is what I meant
<newubuntuman> all right, it is there LJL
<sdfzx> sudo apt-get install firestarter << this what i did
<chuckyp> duck, move them to where?  Just move them around?  I believe you can just do that with the mouse
<xfce> ok
<erg0t_> question... can i install another DE like xfce for example, and switch it over?
<Henry_Bean> chuckyp: thnx, how to check that?
<newubuntuman> cool, so it's installed, i just don't know how to access it
<erg0t_> like instead of using gnome... use xfce... without reinstalling the whole thing
<LjL> newubuntuman: me neither. tried "sudo modprobe ltmodem"?
<xfce> now hit alt and f2
<chuckyp> Henry_Bean, hold ctrl+alt and hit f1, f2 etc... it isn't working for you?
<duck> I supposed the mouse would do it, but it doesn't somehow
<h3ax> mm a good IRc client worth trying out besides Irssi and Xchat ?
<duck> bitchx
<demonstar> whats the command to edit the xconfig, someone said it ealier
<xfce> and type gksudo firestarter
<duck> mirc on wine :)
<newubuntuman> yes, it didn't see it LjL
<zF> How can I figure out the directory containing linux kernel source code?
<LjL> newubuntuman: nevermind, that's not the correct name of the module
<sdfzx> wait
<chuckyp> demonstar, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Henry_Bean> chuckyp: nop
<h3ax> i dont have Ubuntu so i can run windows emulations......
<demonstar> chuckyp, no the one thats like dpkg-reconfigure
<Henry_Bean> i have id:2:initdefault:
<Henry_Bean> should i put it at 3?
<chuckyp> demonstar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IdleOne> erg0t_:  in terminal do sudo apt-get install xfce4 ( if thats what you want ) then log out at log in screen click session and choose xfce
<newubuntuman> all right, is there a command line modem query program i can use?
<chuckyp> Henry_Bean, yeah init 3
<zF> How can I figure out the directory containing linux kernel source code?
<Henry_Bean> thanx
<chuckyp> Henry_Bean, will allow you multiple users I don't know why you are running in level 2
<demonstar> thanks
<LjL> newubuntuman: bah, "dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-XXXX" will list you the contents of the package, but the funny thing is that i don't see anything resembling ltmodem there
<zF> It should be around usr/src, right?
<sdfzx> xfce: it works now thanks
<rupan3> zF: /src
<Sean> If nobody is too busy, could someone help out a Linux/Ubuntu newb?
<Henry_Bean> chuckyp: me neither... i should be the default at dapper
<demonstar> now I need my moniter documentation...
<chuckyp> Henry_Bean, edit grub to reflect the appropriate runlevel.
<Henry_Bean> oh, ok
<rupan3> it is /src isn't it?
<IdleOne> Sean:  ask away
<zF> rupan3, it's not usr/src/linux?
<chuckyp> Henry_Bean, if you want it in init 3 at restart.
<duck>  <h3ax>i dont have Ubuntu so i can run windows emulations...... << the irssi bitches will burn me now, but there's no propper irc client for linux
<mojota> does anyone know a guide step by step on setting up proftpd config for a certain user to only be able to access the directory i set the user path to so the user can upload / download / delete?
<rupan3> the linux part is a symbolic link
<chuckyp> duck, whats wrong with xchat?
<rupan3> there's a few great howtos on the wiki
<newubuntuman> hmm, how did you know that it was in that module?
<duck> I don't like xchat
<rupan3> zf: search for "kernel" on wiki.ubuntu.com
<duck> can't put my finger on it
<sdfzx> what is the difference between ipv6tunnel and ppp?
<chuckyp> mojota, there are tons of them on the net search for proftpd howto.
<demonstar> chuckyp, can I do that with x open?
<rupan3> duck: irssi is where it's at
<Henry_Bean> what i have to change in grub config to init at level 3?
<duck> I just want a mirc clone... but there is none
<Mastastealth> heys guys, when i shutdown or when i do an ctrl-alt-f1 i cant see the console...wuts up? i read sumthin about a vga=## type deal in grub but...?
<sdfzx> aw now it runs
<sdfzx> hehe
<sdfzx> thanks xfce
<xfce> sdfzx: glad to see that it works
<chuckyp> demonstar, do what with x open?
<sdfzx> :)
<sdfzx> thanks again
<demonstar> chuckyp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xfce> no problem
<chuckyp> Mastastealth, vga=normal ??
<Sean> IdleOne: I just tried installing Ubuntu tonight, and everything went fine, until I got to copying the remaining packages besides the base system to the HD. It gave me some kind of error, saying there might not be enough space, or the CD is dirty. I went ahead and tried to fisish setup, and rebooted, but I have no graphic interface, so I'm in trouble.
<IdleOne> duck:  why dont you port mirc?
<Sean> How do I get the remaining packages off of the CD?
<duck> if mirc was open I would
<duck> too bad
<mojota> chuckyp most show a guide just for anonymous ftp and i don't want that kind of setup
<chuckyp> demonstar, I thought ubuntu was runnning xorg if you are running xfree or something else I don't know.
<frank23> Sean: try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fauto> hola a todos
<chuckyp> mojota, just start the damaen and configure proftpd.  The config file has directions in it.
<newubuntuman> hola fauto
<rupan3> Sean: did you take the CD out before you rebooted? :p
<demonstar> chuckyp, yeah but can I do it in Gnome
<bimberi> Sean: ... after cleaning the CD :)
<IdleOne> Sean:  the cd may have been dirty but I doubt it...how many gigs is the hd?
<fauto> de venezuela viva linux
<chuckyp> demonstar, ctrl+alt+f2 and log in and do it from there.
<Sean> Yes I took the Cd out, and the partition I made is 21 Gigs.
<chuckyp> demonstar, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gnome
<demonstar> chuckyp, k, after kde gets installed
<newubuntuman> de los estados unidos <-- is that how you say that?
<IdleOne> Sean:  reinstall it should work fine and make sure the cd is clean :P hehe
<Mastastealth> newubuntuman: yup ;)
<newubuntuman> heh, all those repressed high school memories surfacing
<Mastastealth> perhaps Sean should do an apt-get check?
<IdleOne> Mastastealth:  yeah he should :/
<Sean> Mastastealth: What exactly is that, and how would I go about doing that?
<suryam> newubuntuman: que quieres hablar?
<fauto> como puedo ver tele
<Mastastealth> Sean: it checks the statuses of the installed packages
<tamzarian> someone wanna help a n00b with kubuntu
<tamzarian> I know this isn't the kubuntu IRC...
<tamzarian>  I can't get anything I plug in to work
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> it seems that only things from a CD will work
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> let me look at the error really quick
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> it says
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> An error occured while loading media:/sde1
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> could not find folder
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> or something similar to that at least
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> so I cant use my USB devices (like my iPod shuffle and my internet thing)
<tamzarian> <tamzarian> :(
<Mastastealth> tamzarian: wuts up? ^_^
<newubuntuman> suryam, ingles por favor, no hablo espanol :)
<tamzarian> I just pasted my question from the kubuntu irc
<rupan3> tamzarian: i had the same problem with kubuntu
<tamzarian> I cant get any USB devices to work
<tamzarian> really?
<Sean> Masta: Ok. I assume this is eventually going to lead me having GNOME, instead of command line type stuff?
<rupan3> yeah
<newubuntuman> how do you even type the squiggly n in linux?
<tamzarian> how did you fix it?
<vandal> lol
<Mastastealth> Sean: yea Sean
<LjL> newubuntuman: depends on your keyboard layout. 
<fauto> i sorry spanish for wold
<vandal> it's a button on your keyboard
<rupan3> in the address bar, try typing /media/sde1 over media:/sde1/
<tamzarian> k
<suryam> newubuntuman: oook. i thought u were asking how to say something in spanish :-/
<tamzarian> let me try that
<tamzarian> be right back
<rupan3> ok
<Mastastealth> Sean: depending on wut happens, it might finish installing things for u, if not do a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<LjL> newubuntuman: i type it using altgr + the higher key left of Enter, followed by N. but that's because i have a swedish keyboard layout
<funkyHat> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<kejup> Hi everyone
<Mastastealth> for a  on an english keyboard, hold ctrl-shift, then type f and 1
<fauto> see you later
<kejup> does anyone know how to use the linux program "elza"?
<Sean> Masta: Ok, thanks. I just assume I type what you have in quotes in after I log in to my account and get the console up?
<Mastastealth> Sean: yup
<IdleOne> 
<IdleOne> haha well look at that
<wastrel> how do i get that character to show properly in xchat
<newubuntuman> hmm, that's so intuitive
<newubuntuman> i guess i don't have an english keyboard, but why f and l?
<Mastastealth> mm...im using xchat, isee it fine
<Mastastealth> f and the number 1
<funkyHat> 
<newubuntuman>  awesome
<funkyHat> ^_-
<Sean> Masta: thanks for the help. I'll be back after I go try it. (Curse me not having my own computer just for Linux)
<tamzarian> yay!
<tamzarian> it worked
<kejup> Elza is an automated web client that interprets scripts. However, the documentation doesn't give any indication as to the syntax of the scripts you're supposed to write. I tried googling to no avail.
<rupan3> :)
<tamzarian> but I had to browse to /media/
<rupan3> glad to hear it, tamzarian
<tamzarian> then click it
<Mastastealth> Sean: np, cya
<tamzarian> thanks alot
<rupan3> yeah
<tamzarian> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<shenki00> hi all. does anyone here familiar with using /quit
<shenki00> q
<tamzarian> now to my next problem...
<rupan3> eventually it started working for me
<Mastastealth> if u open character map and check certain letters (more recognizable ones under Latin)...
<rupan3> i don't know what i did to fux it
<tamzarian> I have a USB internet connector thing, and I found some drivers I need to install for it. I downloaded the drivers, how do I install them (thy are tar.gz)
<rupan3> fix*
<Mastastealth> u see it say U+00##
<LjL> newubuntuman:       :)
<Mastastealth> where ## is a letter and number usually
<F1_> how can i access or install packages that i burned on cd in ubuntu bash? anyone?
<rupan3> tamzarian: is there an INSTALL file in the package?
<newubuntuman> oh yeah LjL? 
<Mastastealth> forget the 00, and do a U as Ctrl-Shift
<tamzarian> umm
<Mastastealth> then type the last 2 symbols
<tamzarian> how would I know what that is?
* newubuntuman bows.
<wastrel> how do i get those characters to display properly in xchat?
<tamzarian> does it look like a gear?
<kejup> tamzarian- use the package manager if you can...it will make your life much easier
<rupan3> it'd be called INSTALL hehe
<rupan3> do you have a utility to unpack the .tar.gz file?
<tamzarian> how do I use the package manager kejup?
<chuckyp> newubuntuman, are you using an english keyboard if so how did you do it?
<tamzarian> I dont have a clue rupan, sorry :(
<kejup> tamzarian- system->administration->synaptic
<tamzarian> I can open the file
<tamzarian> ok
<tamzarian> let me do that
<tamzarian> be right back
<Mastastealth> chucky: read my last few lines
<newubuntuman> master said above, ctrl+shift+f+1
<chuckyp> rupan3, tar xvzf <name>.tar.gz
<rupan3> not sure, but you can unpack a tarball by typing: tar zxvf <packname>.tar.gz
<rupan3> chuckyp: hehe yeah i was just trying to help out tamzarian, not askin :p
<Rug> Howdy all
<newubuntuman> i like how it's so intuitive, i probably would have figured out by myself masta
<kejup> tamzarian- that is the default ubuntu package manager....see if what you need is in the default repositories...if it isn't then try enabling the universe and multiverse repositories
<rupan3> that's one of the very few things i DO know :)
<Mastastealth> -
<F1_> how can i access or install packages that i burned on cd in ubuntu bash? anyone?
* rupan3 may be a newb but he learns quick
<kejup> tamazarian- if you still can't find what you need then try some other debian repositories (perhaps some that you found in the ubuntu forums)
<nickrud> F1_: you'd use dpkg -i <package> , but be careful: where'd you get the packages?
<chuckyp> Mastastealth, I don't get it what are you talking about character map and stuff isn't there a key combination to do it?
<tamzarian> I dojnt see a 'synaptic' I am running kubuntu by the way
<Rug> Is it possible to create a second swap partition while the OS is running?
<Mastastealth> F1- u have debs burned on a cd?
<kejup> tamazarian- only try to install a tar file as a last resort
<rupan3> ok yeah
<rupan3> kubuntu uses adept
<chuckyp> tamzarian, apt-get install synaptic
<rupan3> open up the adept package manager
<Mastastealth> yes chucky, hold ctrl-shift, and then type a letter and a number
<LjL> Rug: think so
<tamzarian> is that in system admin?
<rupan3> but synaptic is better IMO
<GeorgeAScott> i just reformatted my second hard drive to ext3 and disks manager shows it as NTFS still... and won't tell me how much space is free or allow me to enable the drive
<rupan3> its in utilities or system or something lke that
<Mastastealth> u can check applications->accessories->character map to see all the codes
<kejup> tamazarian- linux/debian/ubuntu isn't like windows....you generally don't just download files and install them....always use the package manager if you can
<chuckyp> tamzarian, if its install you can use synaptic in kubuntu just launch it from a terminal
<GeorgeAScott> how do i fix that?
<Rug> LjL: I love those resounding words of encouragement.  =)
<F1_> nickrud: i downloaded em from the internet because i need em to fix xserver. i have problems with my radeon x600 card. :\
<tamzarian> XD im so lost
<LjL> Rug: i would reboot though if it were for me
<tamzarian> i'll try to follow one thing at a time
<Mastastealth> F1: copy em into a folder of urs, and dpkg -i the ones u need
<vasser> hello
<chuckyp> Mastastealth, well whats the code for the n
<kejup> tamzarian- what do you see under system->administration ?
<Rug> LjL: I still haven't rebooted yet to "fix" my xorg memory leak.  Too many things running
<vasser> i added repositories
<nickrud> F1_: ok. If they were nvidia, I'd have an opinion about them, maybe someone who knows ati can vet them
<Mastastealth> ctrl-shift-f-1
<Mastastealth> the number 1
<vasser> but cannot see "server-xgl"
<tamzarian> I see
<chuckyp> Mastastealth, gotcha thanks
<tallmf> alright guys..how do I gain permission to write to an NTFS formatted hard disk?
<kejup> tamzarian- regular ubuntu has "synaptic package manager"....I don't know about kubuntu
<vasser> is there anything i should do ?
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LjL> tallmf: you don't
<Mastastealth> kubuntu uses adept now
<tamzarian> paths, system file services
<Mastastealth> instead of synaptic
<andrew_> hey
<delmar> anyone here got cedegar running under ubuntu? I'm having no success at all, and the cedega channel is exceedingly useless. dumping windows for ubuntu centers around cedega working... its so frustrating. :(
<tamzarian> date and time
<LjL> Rug: well i'm not too sure linux will see the newly created partition correctly without a reboot
<tamzarian> umm
<frank23> tallmf: you cant write to ntfs from linux
<tamzarian> let me look again
<F1_> Mastastealth, got any advice how to copy em in bash? i need a command and i'm tired of lookin for it right now :\
<kbrooks> ljl:
<andrew_> Can someone give me help with wireless?
<chuckyp> tallmf, yeah linux does not support writing to ntfs very well atleast.  You can however write to fat32 with out issues.
<chuckyp> andrew_, what kind of help?
<tallmf> so shouldi take all my files off of it and then reformat for FAT?
<frank23> delmar: cedega works for me
<tamzarian> disk and filesystems
<Mastastealth> well, if the cd mounted properly try cding into /media/cdrom
<tamzarian> login management
<kbrooks> YOU DO NOT NEED TO REBOOT IN LINUX
<andrew_> ill give u a link to my post
<delmar> frank23, cool.. what games do u run?
<AnsiC> hello
<chuckyp> tallmf, you should be able to convert from ntfs to fat32
<AnsiC> someone use openoffice?
<vasser> anyone ?
<tallmf> alright
<delmar> frank23, what vid card, drivers, kernel etc. ?
<tamzarian> thats all the important things I see
<kbrooks> ONLY FOR HARDWARE UPGRADES
<Mastastealth> then "cp * /home/username" ?
<AnsiC> i have installed Theasaurus
<frank23> delmar: just world of warcraft
<kejup> tamzarian- look through all your menus....you should have synaptic somewhere.....or you can use apt-get from the command line, but synaptic gives you a nice gui
<Rug> LjL: yeah I believe it, I am just not wanting to reboot.   My current /swap (1.6Gb) is full so I think that might be part of the problem
<kbrooks> </shout>
<LjL> kbrooks: and you do not need to shout in #ubuntu
<AnsiC> but in the menu theasaurus is disabled
<tamzarian> ok
<nickrud> tallmf: if you need to write, maybe you want to look at creating a small fat32 partition to write to, so windows can continue to use ntfs
<tamzarian> i'll look for that
<delmar> frank23, what kernel, vid driver and card etc?
<andrew_> chuckyp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138341
<delmar> frank23, what version of cedega?
<nickrud> kbrooks: frustrated?
<GeorgeAScott> tallmf: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<kbrooks> rug: sure its full.
<kejup> tamazarian- if you can't find the menu you could always just run "synaptic" from the command line (as root) and the gui will pop up
<frank23> delmar: I have a nvidia card (5900 XT) cedega 5.0   kernel and nvidia drivers from the breezy repos
<kbrooks> nickrud, i expect perfect help :P
<LjL> kbrooks: just for the heck of it, i just run cfdisk and asked it to re-write my partition table
<tallmf> alright
<LjL> Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.
<newubuntuman> looks like i made a bad mistake... when itried to install before it kind of partly installed or something, i have a broken package for ltmodem
<tallmf> Ill try it thanks people
<nickrud> kbrooks: bob2 went away
<LjL> kbrooks: so, should i trust you better than cfdisk? ;)
<GeorgeAScott> tallmf: you can mount it but writing on it is a different story
<newubuntuman> now i get this: E: ltmodem-2.6.8-2-386: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kbrooks> nickrud, ?
<andrew_> chuckyp, ive follwed it step by step and it still wont find the hardware
<vasser> which repository do i need to add in order to install xserver-xgl ?
<kejup> Now does anyone know where I can get Elza documentation? Elza is an automated web client that interprets scripts. However, the documentation doesn't give any indication as to the syntax of the scripts you're supposed to write. I tried googling to no avail.
<kbrooks> nickrud, what about bob2?
<nickrud> kbrooks: only guy I've seen here that actually gave near perfect info about just about everything
<delmar> frank23, what version kernel and exactly what version nvidia driver (run nvidia-settings from the prompt and it will tell u the version)... is it like... 1.0-7667?
<tamzarian> can I run synaptic or adept from run command in kubuntu?
<kbrooks> !find bob2
<chuckyp> andrew_, what type of belkin card is it pcmcia?
<tamzarian> I dont see it anywhere at all in the menus
<kbrooks> !seen bob2
<ubotu> kbrooks: i haven't seen 'bob2'
<andrew_> no its 54g
<delmar> frank23, is there anything in the games launch profile in cedega that I should look out for that might be the cause?
<kejup> tamazarian- sure....maybe kubuntu uses a different package manager
<tamzarian> yea
<kbrooks> ubotu: lies, yes you have!
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<tamzarian> maybe I better go back to the kubuntu irc
<dooglus> tamzarian: run a terminal window (Konsole?) and run aptitude in there
<chuckyp> andrew_, what part of the walkthrough are you having problems with you copy the inf and ndiswrapper -i then you have to load the ndiswrappe rmodule.
<tamzarian> I dont have Konsole
<tamzarian> or I cant find it
<frank23> delmar: 2.6.12-10-k7  1.0-7667  what game are you trying to run
<kejup> dooglus- does kubuntu come with synaptic or just aptitude?
<SuseUX> Wow, deskbar rocks
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  My page file use is really high right now compared to what it has been.  Any idea how to fix things?  The paging is killing my speed...
<tamzarian> I havent looked for aptitude yet
<andrew_> chuckyp, ive done all that and ive got the wifi card working on other linux's but this wont pickup the hardware
<newubuntuman> how do i get rid of something from the list if it's broken but no files are listed in it?
<djs_2_6> Using breezy
<kbrooks> kejup, aptitute is a cli frontend
<RollyW> <-- new to linux altogether, and looking for a way to play his dvd's
<kbrooks> not gui
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'bob2' returned no results.
<dooglus> kejup: I don't know.
<newubuntuman> djs_2_6, what is using all your ram?
<chuckyp> andrew_, you've had it working with other distro's using ndiswrapper?
<andrew_> yes chuckyp
<Demigod> to do raid on linux do i have to set the hardware raid o just software raid?
<dooglus> kejup: there's #kubuntu for questions like that I guess.
<LjL> kbrooks: so, sorry for insisting, but do you *have* a way to explain to me why cfdisk is just asking me to *reboot* after re-writing the partition table? :)
<djs_2_6> newubuntuman - My ram usage is equal to or less than my page file right now...
<andrew_> its currently working on my gentoo system
<djs_2_6> RollyW - !restricted formats
<kbrooks> ljl: yes. its logical. :P
<kejup> dooglus- I was just trying to help tamzarian. Since I'm using regular ubuntu.
<chuckyp> andrew_, Not sure then maybe someone can help you with wrapper problems and ubuntu I don't even use ubuntu so i'm not of much help.  I can tell you it works under debianso I don't see why it wouldn't work in ubuntu.
<andrew_> m0dus sysinfo:[ram! Usage: 81/744MB (10.89%)] [network! (lo Interface: 9Kb In, 9Kb Out) (wlan0 Interface: 402Mb In, 996Mb Out)] [load! 0.00 0.00 0.00] [processes! 31] 
<kbrooks> kejup: kubuntu is _not_ a fork of ubuntu.
<delmar> frank23, Everquest mainly.. it runs but the graphics are all shitty... and when I check the in game EQ options.. there is NO video card to select.. and all the graphics options are untagged... so i tag them.. restart the game.. same thing.. check options.. all untagged again... also.. BF-vietnam.. ..click single player. instant action, start.. loads next screen for 2 secs (the one that would normally show it loading stuff up) then quits.
<tamzarian> ok, im gonna go back to the kubuntu IRC chat
<andrew_> m0dus sysinfo:[os! Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (gentoo)] [uptime! 7d 6h 11m] [cpu! AuthenticAMD AMD Duron(tm) Processor, 1294MHz (64 KB Cache)] 
<djs_2_6> BTW, what is metacity?
<frank23> delmar: check the transgaming forums and the wiki as well.
<andrew_> why wont NO1 HELP ME
<chuckyp> kbrooks, why don't people just install ubuntu and just install kde?  via apt-get install kde instead of switching distros?
<andrew_> ty for trying chuckyp
<mjr> chuckyp, kubuntu is not a different distro
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - What is wrong?
<RollyW> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<kbrooks> chuckyp, shall i reiterate?
<kejup> does anyone know where I might be able to find documentation for the linux program "Elza"? It's in the universe.
<frank23> delmar: If you get in the game it works. for the problems you have, people may have found solutions
<andrew_> wireless card aint getting detected
<chuckyp> kejup, man elza
<kbrooks> kubuntu is not a *seperate* project from ubuntu.
<Mangelo> can i use windows xp default CD burning feature to create bootable CD's of these linux distro's i DL'ed?  and if not whats the easiest (minimally intrusive) program to do it with
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - From a clean install, or a hardware upgrade?
<Demigod> uhmmmm anyone?
<andrew_> clean install
<kejup> chuckyp- the man page is terrible, all it says is that elza is an interpreter, but it says nothing about what language it interprets
<chuckyp> andrew_, possibly look at what kernel you are running vs. what kernel you had it working on with other distros
<_jason> ubotu: tell Mangelo about burniso
<Mangelo> thanks
<chuckyp> kejup, what about google for elza?
<newubuntuman> how do i get rid of a package that won't remove from dpkg?
<Demigod> _jason you know about raid?
<_jason> Demigod: nope
<SeerKan> hi, i have installed debian on my server and i want to know the full command so i can install a program with all depencies (screen for ex) apt-get ...... ? ( sory for asking here but i see i have +b on debian )
<delmar> frank23, im getting pretty burned out searching online and coming up with nothing....
<_jason> Mangelo: I don't know if the default windows burning thing works, but that links gives you some info that I know works
<kejup> chuckyp- yeah I tried....I mostly just found references to my old professor :p
<newubuntuman> SeerKan,  apt-get install programname
<andrew_> djs_2_6, take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138341
<LjL> !tell seerkan about shortapt
<andrew_> bcmwl5 driver present
<frank23> delmar: did you look through the transgaming stuff?
<andrew_> it aint saying hardware present
<kejup> chuckyp- believe me...I know the typical avenues for finding out how to use a program, but I can't find anything on elza
<Celeste> hi
<oklinux> can I install e17  in ubuntu ?
<Celeste> What do I have to install to enable PHP-Scripts on Apache  1.3   accessing  MySQL ?
<Celeste> MySQL runs
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - Is your particular card compatible?  What shipset?
<chuckyp> oklinux, you can install whatever you want
<Celeste> Apache runs
<wa77x> how do i install an identity in IRC ? i get kick off of have of the servers i try and join because "*** No identd (auth) response"
<Celeste> but PHP script cannot access MySQL
<andrew_> djs_2_6, how do i find out the chipset?
<wa77x> kicked ** half *** lol
<chuckyp> Celeste, you ned the php module for mysql
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - Find out model first, then google it...
<andrew_> F5D7010
<Celeste> chuckyp,  do you mean  php4-mysql ?
<BlackJudas|TWL> What program do I use to scan ports on a box?  :/  I need to check to see what ports are open on my firewall.
<chuckyp> andrew_, I'm sure someone has gotten the card you have working with ubuntu I would just google for the model and ubuntu and see what results you get.  If they used ndiswrapper etc...
<LjL> BlackJudas|TWL: try nmap
<manthar> hi i have a problem when i tried to install netscape http://pastebin.com/579443
<Celeste> chuckyp, I already installed  php4-mysql  and restarted apache then
<BlackJudas|TWL> LjL: thanks
<delmar> frank23, yes i did. bloody hopeless.
<chuckyp> Celeste, and still not working?
<Celeste> nope
<chuckyp> Celeste, try ##php
<andrew_> chuckyp, ive been googling all day to sort it out lol
<frank23> delmar: I dont know. are those games officially supported by cedega?
<chuckyp> andrew_, what about the forums nothing on there?
<Celeste> chuckyp, php people normaly send me to the distro I am using
<delmar> frank23, EQ is officially supported.
<andrew_> nope
<andrew_> cant find nefing
<newubuntuman> is there a way i can sudo a chain of commands instead of just one at a time
<biovore> andrew_: lspci tell you anything?
<LjL> BlackJudas|TWL: note that you should *not* use nmap on the *same* machine that you're testing ;-) though i suppose this is obvious
<frank23> delmar: I never tried EQ so I don't know
<chuckyp> andrew_, what kernel are you running
<manthar> who cna help me with netscape
<andrew_> kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<nickrud> newubuntuman: apt-get install package package package <etc>
<_jason> newubuntuman: sudo -s will give you a root prompt essentially
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#B
<nickrud> newubuntuman: never mind me, I have getting on the brain right now
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - Search the page for your model...
<andrew_> 0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c
<andrew_> 0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342
<chuckyp> newubuntuman, yeah like sudo make && make install etc..
<nickrud> newubuntuman: sudo -i
<LjL> manthar: netscape? not sure many people here are using netscape :D
<andrew_> i got aload of unknown devices
<chuckyp> andrew_, lspci | grep ethernet
<WoC> any suggestions on what to add to my sources list in order to be able to apt-get install povray ?
<nickrud> newubuntuman: then do all the stuff without sudo, then type exit
<andrew_> nothing returns chuckyp
<LjL> !tell woc about multiverse
<chuckyp> andrew_, well lspci and look through there for your network card that you are trying to get working.
<newubuntuman> awesome
<manthar> LjL i know but i have this message when i try to install http://pastebin.com/579443
<delmar> frank23, well I have WoW here... I could try that and see if it will run but.. my account isnt active so that wont help.
<WoC> LjL, thought i added that, ty
<Sean__> Anyone that was here when I was having trouble, I'm back.
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - You need to find out what revision of that card you have - one is more compatible...
<newubuntuman> so what do you do when you can't get rid of a package and you've tried apt-get clean, update and dist-upgrade
<LjL> WoC: be sure you've done a "sudo apt-get update" after adding it
<andrew_> 0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)
<andrew_> 0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)
<andrew_> 0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4345 (rev 01)
<andrew_> ^^ whats all those
<_jason> andrew_: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<djs_2_6> andrew_ - What motherboard do you have?
<chuckyp> andrew_, yeah use pastebin and just paste the entire return from lspci
<kejup> anyone care to install "elza" from the universe real quick and let me know how you think it's supposed to be used?
<kejup> it doesn't have any dependencies
<biovore> andrew_: apparently you have a hot new MOBO with one of them weird ATI north bridges.. bbl
<RememberPOL> Is there an exact release date for Dapper?
<andrew_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9606
<LjL> manthar: wouldn't swear on it, but i think you're out of luck. file libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 doesn't appear anywhere that i can see in ubuntu. all i can see is files with version 6.2, not 6.2
<LjL> not 6.1 i mean
<bimberi> RememberPOL: april 20
<F1_> how shuld packages and drivers been burned on cd? i burned em in windows and they're on it when i run the cd, but in ubuntu i cant se anything if i access /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0/. :\
<F1_> in bash, of course.
<RememberPOL> bimberi: Is that official?
<LjL> manthar: specifically, you could try installing libstdc++2.10-dev and/or libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<andrew_> djs_2_6 & chuckyp - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9606
<bimberi> RememberPOL: it's a 'due date'
<RememberPOL> bimberi: Lol, cool but why not have the 31st be the 'due date' ? :)
<chuckyp> andrew_, it looks like you have a realtek chipset on that card?  Its pci right?
<F1_> how shuld packages and drivers been burned on cd? i burned em in windows and they're on it when i run the cd, but in ubuntu i cant se anything if i access /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0/. :\ in bash, of course.
<andrew_> thats my wired one im currently connected to
<Sean__> Could someone help me with installing Ubuntu?
<bimberi> RememberPOL: because there's no 31st of April!  Sorry ... had to do it :)
<alemma> ciao a tutti
<chuckyp> andrew_, k how is the wireless card connected?
<chuckyp> andrew_, is it pci ?
<kejup> sean__- what seems to be the problem?
<GeorgeAScott> Sean__ you put in the disk and hit enter
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KonphuzeD> hey there
<andrew_> :S want me to get the belkin page for my card?
<alemma> ok
<RememberPOL> bimberi: I mean *30th* of April >=] 
<Demigod> anyone has played with raid in here?
<chuckyp> andrew_, don't you know how its connected to your pc?
<bimberi> RememberPOL: i don't know
<KonphuzeD> where do I find the info for seting up totem properly or downlaod the missing components
<andrew_> i aint no computer geek ima newbie
<RememberPOL> bimberi: April 20th is the marijuana holiday.
<chuckyp> andrew_, k yeah give me the belkin site
<LjL> RememberPOL: i though you mean 30th of *february*
<andrew_> kk
<bimberi> RememberPOL: rofl
<andrew_> lemme go find it
<RememberPOL> you know it
<RememberPOL> I quit smoking but still.
<RememberPOL> Hah
<andrew_> chuckyp, ttp://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=&Product_Id=141078
<andrew_> ops
<tamzarian> I have a USB network device that will not be autoconfigured. How do I use it?
<RememberPOL> Ideally, April 1st will be the release date.  And logically, April 30th would be the latest due date, but I guess a stoner was in charge of the schedule!
<andrew_> chuckyp, http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=&Product_Id=141078
<RememberPOL> >_<
<fauto> spanish
<chuckyp> andrew_, okay you are on a laptop?
<sgtbaker> dammit all
<tamzarian> anyone?
<F1_> how shuld packages and drivers been burned on cd? i burned em in windows and they're on it when i run the cd, but in ubuntu i cant se anything if i access /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0/. :\ in bash, of course.
<fauto> speak spanish
<sgtbaker> im about to explode AOE
<andrew_> yes chucky
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chuckyp> andrew_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<F1_> !si
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, F1_
<phoenixp3k> I need some help with installing ATI drivers, the wiki is not helping...
<sgtbaker> speak english!
<chuckyp> andrew_, its not detecting your netcard at all
<tamzarian> ok, back to windows. Thanks to everyone who tried to help
<slvmchn> i have LAME installed apparently, how do i add it to "sox"? i can convert from mp3 to ogg, but not from ogg to mp3
<KonphuzeD> !dccs
<ubotu> KonphuzeD: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<poningru> in a bash script how do you make it run as a superuser?
<andrew_> i no it aint chucky lol
<LjL> can somebody confirm that "alli" should really be "all" in spanish?
<chuckyp> andrew_, like physically not driver wise.  You need to get linux to atleast see your hardware first then worry bout drivers.
<sgtbaker> Do you understand the words, that are comin outta my mouth!?
<Seveas> poningru, run it via sudo 
<Sean__> kejup: I just tried installing Ubuntu tonight, and everything went fine, until I got to copying the remaining packages besides the base system to the HD. It gave me some kind of error, saying there might not be enough space, or the CD is dirty. I went ahead and tried to fisish setup, and rebooted, but I have no graphic interface.
<chuckyp> andrew_, I mean physically not seeing the nic.  Like pcmia services aren't loaded.
<RememberPOL> thx bimberi
<chuckyp> andrew_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<andrew_> hrm
<sgtbaker> Sean, have you started xserver ?
<fauto> 510
<Sean__> kejup: I was here a few minutes and they told me to try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it didn't work.
<poningru> Seveas: well yeah but I want to double click on an .sh and have it popup a terminal and get a password from me and...
<poningru> nm
<andrew_> im running 5.10
<KonphuzeD> !DVDDCSS
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KonphuzeD
<kejup> sean__- well...is the error message true? is your hard drive full or is the cd dirty?
<chuckyp> Sean__, what are you trying to do?
<fauto> yes
<Seveas> poningru, let it use gksudo 
<phoenixp3k> One step of the wiki for ATI drivers is not working... some info on that ?
<poningru> hmm
<sgtbaker> try sudo startx
<poningru> true
<sgtbaker> just see if its running in the wrong run level
<Seveas> sgtbaker, startx shouldn't be run as root...
<chuckyp> andrew_, search for you specific laptop on the forums you are having problems with pcmcia once you get those sorted out you will be able to instal your card
<Sean__> kejup: Nope. The CD is brand new, and I have a 21 GB partition.
<LordKhaine> to get my ati card working in 3d I had to follow a method posted on the forums, the rest wouldn't work
<kejup> sean__- did you burn the cd yourself or is it from cannonical?
<sgtbaker> but for testing purposes its not going to hurt anything
<andrew_> my laptop is fine chuckyp
<sgtbaker> i just wouldnt run it under root for ever
<Sean__> kejup: Cannonical
<F1_> does anyone have the same problem as me? problem with ati radeon x600 graphic card?
<chuckyp> andrew_, I understand your laptop is fine but ubuntu is not recognizing your pcmcia
<phoenixp3k> I got a Radeon 9550 and can't even install the driver for it :p
<chuckyp> andrew_, thats why I would search for your specific laptop on the forums and see if anyone else had problems getting any pcmcia card to work.
<chuckyp> andrew_, or search for pcmcia services.
<kejup> sean__- usually when cannonical sends me discs they fall out of the cases in the mail and many of them get scratched up
<tallmf> Guys-how do I open an RPM file in Ubuntu?
<kejup> sean__- do you have only 1 or more than 1?
<F1_> phoenixp3k i have familiar problem with my x600 card :|
<andrew_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119259&highlight=toshiba+a60
<andrew_> take a look chucky
<Sean__> kejup: I have 5.
<melaren> Is dapper drake supposed to mount flash drives on the desktop like breezy? I'm just wondering if I'm looking at a bug.
<phoenixp3k> tallmf, use alien dpkg -i ***.rmp
<LjL> tallmf: first off, you shouldn't do that. rpms aren't guarranteed to work in ubuntu - quite the contrary, they're likely to mess up things on your system
<fauto> how can you see tele
<LjL> tallmf: that said, you can install "alien" if you really want to use rpms
<tallmf> ah
<tallmf> well...I want to install a linux versionof winamp
<Seveas> tallmf, what are you installing?
<tallmf> its an RPM file
<Seveas> tallmf, try xmms
<KonphuzeD> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Seveas> or beep-media-player
<kejup> sean__- did you try installing with a different one?
<Seveas> they booth look very much like winamp (can even use winamp skins)
<LjL> tallmf: what's that program called?
<Seveas> and are available from Ubuntu
<tallmf> I want to view my library thouhg and xmms doesnt give me the option
<phoenixp3k> F1_, I've tryed installing the latest drivers from ATI but the instructions on the wiki are not working
<tallmf> I want to play files from my hard drive
<tallmf> like an entire album
<chuckyp> andrew_, that appears to be the exact same problem you have
<melaren> Is dapper drake supposed to mount flash drives on the desktop like breezy? I'm just wondering if I'm looking at a bug, because it doesn't mount my flash drives on the desktop.
<andrew_> chuckyp, can we talk in PrivMsg the room gets me confused
<Sean__> kejup: That brings me to my second question, when I try to install Ubntu again, so I just overwrite the existing partition?
<chuckyp> andrew_, yea
<LjL> tallmf: what about rythmbox? i'm not a gnome user, but i think it can do that
<LjL> tallmf: anyway that's the winamp-like program you're currently trying to install called?
<kejup> sean__- well.....were you trying to do a dual-boot or just install ubuntu?
<tallmf> rhythm box wont play AAC files
<Sean__> kejup: Dual boot.
<pbransford> any idea when the maintaner will get off his/her butt and update the nmap package?
<pbransford> 4.00 has been out for a while and 4.01 is out now
<kejup> sean__- yeah, have it overwrite the existing partition, but make sure you don't overwrite windows :p
<tallmf> LjL, its a random program jsut called "winamp for linux"
<GeorgeAScott> tallmf: muine is good for playing full albums
<tallmf> it'll prolly be unstable though so I wont use it
<pbransford> ok, which repo is less unstable: testing, or unstable
<LordKhaine> just get xmms, it literally *is* winamp for linux
<Sean__> kejup: Yes, indeed. I always make sure I select my second hard drive.
<tallmf> what is? georgescott
<GeorgeAScott> muine
<wastrel> what's AAC?
<kejup> sean__- most likely the other disc was just bad so you don't know what files could be corrupted from the original install
<LjL> tallmf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21577  <-- this is for Breezy, but it does look like it suggests that AAC can be made to work in rythmbox through the "standard" procedure for adding restricted formats
<LjL> !tell tallmf about restricted formats
<Sean__> kejup: What about GRUB? Will it try to set itself up again, or will it see that it is already on my MBR?
<pbransford> wastrel: Advanced Audio Codec / Apple Audio Codec
<LordKhaine> it will let let you keep your other OS selected for grub
<argy> hi there all
<melaren> To anyone...  I'm running Dapper Drake Alpha 4, is Dapper supposed to mount flash drives on the desktop like Breezy?  My drives don't show up on my desktop, just wondering if this is a bug...  I can still access the drives, but it doesn't put them on the desktop.
<kejup> seveas- I can't find any documentation on the syntax for the interpreter "elza" that is in the universe. I checked the web and the man page, but there is no information. Do you have any idea where I can get documentation for this program?
<wastrel> is there a way to play TV shows downloaded from itunes on linux?
<fauto> yes joined ubuntu 5.10
<LordKhaine> dual boot is easy to setup, assuming you already have a spare partition aside for linux
<kejup> sean__- it will overwrite grub too
<pbransford> dapper is what breezy was when hoary was latest, right?
<argy> i have a problem with my dvd player
<LordKhaine> yes
<fauto> see you later
<Sean__> kejup: Ok, thanks. I'm off to try this again. Thanks all.
<sirK_> argy, sounds crazy
<LjL> tallmf: man, if that thing is "winamp for linux alpha 1", that smells terrible
<LordKhaine> just don't overwrite your windows partition sean! hehe
<pbransford> hello?
<argy> why does totem or any other app play with stuttering and jerkynesss
<LordKhaine> yes, it's the next version and in beta
<h36sa> I wouldn't worry about it to much LordKhaine
<pbransford> ok, but it's not as unstable as debian "sid" right?
<melaren> Help Please...  I'm running Dapper Drake Alpha 4, is Dapper supposed to mount flash drives on the desktop like Breezy?  My drives don't show up on my desktop, just wondering if this is a bug...  I can still access the drives, but it doesn't put them on the desktop.
<h36sa> argy: what X driver are you using
<andrew_> chuckyp,  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<andrew_> lol
<argy> how do i find that out...i am noob!!
<wastrel> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<chuckyp> andrew_, Well I would just follow what he did to get it working. with the ctl thing.  If not keep searching it seems that anyone with your notebook would have the same problem getting any pcmcia card working.
<chuckyp> andrew_, in ubuntu that is.
<andrew_> no1 elsde has problems with pcmcia
<argy> what pcmcia card you got?
<pbransford> what's "breezy-backports"?
<chuckyp> andrew_, I'm saying other people with your notebook trying ubuntu will experience the same problems.
<argy> im using a notebook
<LjL> pbransford: a repository containing versions packages that are in dapper but not in breezy, and that get backported to breezy
<fauto> hi, hello
<newubuntuman> hey is there a way i can get rid of a link to a broken package so i don't get the whine anymore?  the stuff from the package is all gone, but it thinks it's there but broken
<andrew_> he says sudo cardctl insert
<andrew_> but insert what
<chuckyp> argy, his pcmcia is not functioning properly under ubuntu its not even detecting any cards plugged in that he knows work with other distros etc...
<newubuntuman> file tells it that it's installed so i can clean it?
<fauto> I am novato
<pbransford> LjL, so maybe safer than going to dapper but more is available than in vanilla breezy?
<andrew_> chuckyp, join #chuckyp
<argy> ok
<LjL> pbransford: probably, but don't imagine breezy-backports like something with thousands of packages
<LjL> newubuntuman: let me guess, you deleted the files manually? =)
<LjL> newubuntuman: try "sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename", or "sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename" followed by a purge
<brianP> is there any way to clear a network interface info from the kernel?  for instance when i'm using my laptop wirelessly and then i suspend it and then take it to school and resume it I can never it get back on the network until i reboot becase it gets stuck with the old info....?
<newubuntuman> haha, nope, i had attempted to install the deb package for ltmodem, apparently it installed some part of it before failing on the dependency...
<argy> does anyone know how to stop the stutering on dvd playback, i`ve tried the dma=1 thing
<newubuntuman> so i'm getting this broken package junk, but it won't remove, i've done a clean, an update and dist-upgrade
<brenner> argy: what player?
<melaren> Help Please...  I'm running Dapper Drake Alpha 4, is Dapper supposed to mount flash drives on the desktop like Breezy?  My drives don't show up on my desktop, just wondering if this is a bug...  I can still access the drives, but it doesn't put them on the desktop.
<wastrel> brianP:  ooo don't reboot for that!   sudo ifdown eth0    sudo ifup eth1
<newubuntuman> i tried dpkg -r
<newubuntuman> it laughs in my face
<LjL> newubuntuman: well you could try installing it with the "--force-depends" option of dpkg, and then remove it
<brenner> argy: and what does 'hdparm -d /dev/dvd' say?
<argy> totem,ogle, you name it, it stutters
<wastrel> brianP:  ifconfig and ifup/down  will let you see which network interface is running and activate and deactivate
<brianP> wastrel, ive tried every combination of ifup ifconfig iwconfig....
<newubuntuman> would that hurt the module that is installed LjL?
<wastrel> brianP:  so what happens?
<brianP> it just plain gets stuck
<LjL> newubuntuman: don't think so... it should still bail out if it attempts to overwrite something
<argy> brenner: i set the dma=1 in the hdparm settings
<brianP> i need a way to clear the interface cache from the kernel
<brenner> argy: just to confirm, what does the command output?
<jannol> does anyone have a fresh build of xcompmgr deb ?
<argy> let me see
<brianP> wastrel, when i do ifup it says network down
<pbransford> OK, switching repos to dapper :D
<brianP> ifconfig shows that it still has the old ip
<melaren> Help Please...  I'm running Dapper Drake Alpha 4, is Dapper supposed to mount flash drives on the desktop like Breezy?  My drives don't show up on my desktop, just wondering if this is a bug...  I can still access the drives, but it doesn't put them on the desktop.
<GeorgeAScott> stop repeeating yourself
<LjL> !tell melaren about dapper
<ELpH95o> blazemonger
<wastrel> brianP:  you're talking about using the same wifi for school and home?  heh sry i wasn't thinking....
<brianP> even setting the ip to one that i know is on the same network doesnt help
<arp> I keep getting this error from apt...
<arp> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<brianP> wastrel, yeah wifi
<kejup> melaren- alpha 4 means it's not supposed to do anything yet
<wastrel> brianP: you probably need to call the dhcp server
<tallmf> how do I put myself in desktop in CUI?
<Seveas> arp, try apt-get update
<Seveas> and then retry
<wastrel> er client
<tallmf> I mean CLI
<brianP> wastrel, yeah ifup does that
<arp> Seveas, no look
<wrod> i am wanting to change my window manager in ubuntu
<arp> no luck I tried that
<nibblesmx> i just finished upgrading some gnome packages. I restarted my laptop and now when i try to get into gnome, GDM crashes. What can I do?
<brianP> but it can't seem to talk to the dhcp server
<Seveas> arp, ok, may be server side then, I'll pass it on
<LjL> nibblesmx: dapper?
<brenner> tallmf: cd ~/Desktop
<nibblesmx> LjL: yes
<arp> Seveas, wait...it workede
<LjL> nibblesmx: then read the topic
<arp> Weird
<wrod> where is ubuntu deciding to run gnome, etc
<Seveas> arp, ah nice
<iceman> there any gkrellm desklets you can apt-get ?
<wrod> i want to replace it with fluxbox or something
<ELpH95o> what file would you edit wrod ?
<argy> brenner:it won`t let me display it
<wrod> ELpH95o you tell me
<Seveas> arp, 'dig us.archive.ubuntu.com'  output on the pastebin please
<nibblesmx> I'm using irssi. I can't read the topic
<brianP> i hate having to reboot, but its the only thing that fixes it
<Eleaf> Seveas, ?
<newubuntuman> same error LjL
<ELpH95o> wish i knew
<Eleaf> nevermind
<LjL> nibblesmx: doko broke gtk+ in dapper - if things are segfaulting: wait for upgrades
<ELpH95o> i have reading to do though (Manuals)
<brenner> argy: what do you mean?
<wrod> i guess i can change the run level
<wrod> to 3
<wastrel> brianP:  have you tried reloading the kernel module for your wifi card
<arp> Seveas, sorry, It worked this time :)  Weird though becayse  had been doing that all the time
<wrod> and edit ~/.xinitrc, and then put a diff window manager in there
<nickrud> runlevels are all the same!
<wrod> i guess?
<wrod> nickrud what?
<newubuntuman> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<mclamb> is there something like Yakuake for the gnome??
<Xenguy> nibblesmx: /topic
<pingu> Can anyone think of the most straight-foward way to get some 2.6.15 kernel modules onto a hoary install CD?
<iceman> that the other aplett package for gnome ... not gkrellm ---
<argy> brenner: it says Couldn't display "/dev/dvd"
<bimberi> iceman: gdesklets
<brianP> wastrel, no i have the module compiled in
<wrod> nickrud how are all runlevels the same? that doesn't make any sense
<tallmf> brenner: is that the right code? cd /desktop?
<iceman> bimberi thanks .. thats the one
<Boelcke> I've had some flaky behavior with gdesklets...
<brenner> argy: then use the correct device instead of /dev/dvd
<newubuntuman> any other ideas LjL?
<nickrud> wrod: in ubuntu, runlevels 2-5 are essentially the same. They don't control what things from /etc/init.d/ are run, nor control X differently
<tolkan> are you guys discussing dapper at all in here?
<nickrud> tolkan: #ubuntu+1
<brenner> tallmf: no.  read it again
<Eleaf> tolkan, yea, a lot of people do
<Eleaf> sometiems
<newubuntuman> is there some way where i can delete the link to it so it goes away? it should hurt anything, should it?
<wastrel> brianP:  how about clearing the routing table and/or arp cache?
<argy> brenner: should i set it to dma=1? when i do
<tolkan> having some problems with xserver-xgl since the newest release
<nickrud> wrod: well, they do control /etc/init.d/, but /etc/rc*.d are all identical, unless you yourself change them.
<brenner> argy: i thought you already did.  i was just trying to check if it really is enabled
<brenner> argy: -d will check, -d1 will enable
<tallmf>  cd ~/Desktop..says no directory exists
<brianP> wastrel, how do you that ?
<newubuntuman> under your home folder and your name tallmf
<newubuntuman> cd /home/name/Desktop
<brenner> tallmf: are you root?
<tallmf> yes
<argy> brenner: i followed the things to do on the ubuntu site
<brenner> tallmf: that's why.  newubuntuman's method will work for you
<Eleaf> tallmf, yea, a desktop directory isn't always created, especially if you did a server install or are root etc.
<argy> brenner :ok will try
<wastrel> brianP:  route del  for removing routes.  (just route will show the current kernel routing table)
<noclip> newbie question: in general, where in the filesystem should i install software? i installed firefox and thunderbird into /opt because that's what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion told me to, but in general, where should i put things? (for example, i'm installing java right now...)
<brianP> wastrel, ok cool i'll try that
<brenner> argy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<mclamb> hi, is there something like yakuake for the gnome???
<Boelcke> noclip, aren't you just letting Synaptec decide where to put it?
<brenner> argy: it's not dma = 1 anyway, it's dma = on
<brenner> in hdparm.conf
<Raethis> hey guys... I've a question for you. Does ubunto support wireless networking and if so where can I find a guide to follow to set it up on a Dell Inspiron 2200
<Bilange> Boelcke: noclip probably downloaded directly from mozilla or java.com, etc
<IdleOne> !tell no clip about java
<thrice`> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<IdleOne> !wireless
<IdleOne> thrice`:  FTW heh
<Raethis> :) dank shen
<argy> ok thanks brenner
<mediated> Hello.  I asked a question yesterday about the Live CDs crashing after Gnome loads.  I was wondering if you guys had any more suggestions.  I'm running it on a Dell Dimension 2100
<noclip> Boelcke: not in this case; firefox1.5 and thunderbird1.5 aren't in the repositories (or maybe i did something wrong?), so i got it from mozilla.org and installed it according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<IdleOne> !tell noclip  about jave
<brenner> noclip: if you use deb files, they usually put the things in the right places. e.g. docs go in /usr/share/doc, executables go in /usr/bin etc.  google for the linux filesystem for more info
<Boelcke> Bilange, yes, I figured that.  But, being a relative newbie myself, I find Syaptic so simple...
<noclip> !tell noclip about java
<fruitbag> Are people alive here?
<_jason> mediated: what have you tried?  (so we don't just repeat what you heard yesterday)
<fruitbag> Thank god I had a copy of Ubuntu lying around!
<argy> brenner thanks that seems to have fixed it...ta very much like
<brenner> argy: np
<fruitbag> My Windows system failed, and I'm using this as an emergency.
<mediated> I tried a couple modifiers on startup 'apics=off' 'noapics' 'nolapics' and another couple miscellaneous options.
<LjL> fruitbag: we're alive
<Bilange> noclip: its probably not the linux way to do it, but i created a directory /usr/apps, with firefox/thunderbird/java in a seperate directory inside it.. then I just added shortcuts in gnome
<fruitbag> Can someone help out?
<LjL> fruitbag: ask your question
<Santiagux> hii
<argy> my last question is.... does anyone know how to get steam working at all on wine? i`ve tried everything .It crashes after the steam update
<thrice`> fruitbag: not with windows stuff
<zobi1> Is it possible to install Ubuntu without a CD, just over the net?
<fruitbag> thrice: anti-windows?
<_jason> mediated: how far do you get?  do you login and then crash?
<IdleOne> fruitbag:  no not anti-windows
<LjL> zobi1: it's possible with debian, but i haven't found a way to do that with ubuntu. can't exclude it's possible, though
<canllaith> Heya! I'm trying to do an ubuntu pxe install. I've got the installer booting up and it's now asking me which mirror to use. I have a local mirror I'd like to specify because the internet traffic is much cheaper for me: http://packages.debian.co.nz/ubuntu/
<fruitbag> Without my copy of ubuntu, I would have been unable to surf the 'net.
<mediated> no, it crashes right before the login screen.
<LjL> fruitbag: no, it's just that this is ubuntu's support channel, not windows'
<nickrud> fruitbag: depends on what you need. (after you're done, you may never go back to windows)
<canllaith> I'm wondering if I can use that mirror to install from and if so, what exactly do I need to type into the mirror box ? I've tried a few variations on http://packages.debian.co.nz/ubuntu/dists/breezy but it doesn't like it much
<IdleOne> fruitbag:  your going to need to reinstall windows I would think
<mediated> the last messomeone mentioned i might have a problem with the integrated graphics controller
<_jason> mediated: you can try using the vesa driver although i do not think it will work
<fruitbag> Idle: yes, I was looking for a copy.
<fruitbag> I actually considered downloading it here, and then burning.
<nickrud> fruitbag: you won't get help with that here, sorry
<canllaith> oops sorry, it's dapper I'm trying to install not breezy
<IdleOne> fruitbag:  hehe I see
<fruitbag> nick: no, no help.
<fruitbag> ...how Ubuntu has come to use!
<_jason> mediated: when it crashes can you still get to a prompt of some kind? (maybe by hitting ctrl+alt+f1)
<mediated> it has and underscore in the top left corner, but it's unresponsive
<IdleOne> fruitbag:  if you dont absolutely need windows dont reinstall it
<_jason> mediated: ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<mediated> lemme check...
<LjL> fruitbag: look, if you need to know how to do something *in ubuntu*, we can help you here
<LjL> fruitbag: (though obviously nobody will help you find a copy of windows ;)
<RollyW> LjL: how come it wont allow me to intall VLC?
<matt_> Hiyas all
<LjL> RollyW: what won't?
<IdleOne> hello matt_
<wastrel> it's not that i don't like windows, it's just that i don't know anything about it :] 
<lampshade> In the /etc/network/interfaces file, if I comment out the auto eth0, will that mean that it will still setup, but not try to bring up my eth0?  Basically, during boot up, the system comes to a near halt while it waits for interfaces and I think it is in part because it is constantly trying to get eth0 going when all I want is my eth1 wireless.
<RollyW> well, im BRAND new to linux altogther.. i'll tell you what it says when i try to install VLC
<wastrel> lampshade:  that would work
<brenner> canllaith: might be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<LjL> RollyW: ok, just don't paste more than one line of text here
<LjL> RollyW: use the pastebin (see the channel topic) if you need to do that
<brenner> heh, pre-emptive flood prevention
<LjL> yep :)
<RollyW> it is telling me gnome-vlc "depends" on these other files
<LjL> RollyW: did you use "sudo aptitude install vlc" to install?
<fruitbag> What CD burning software is available here in Ubuntu?
<canllaith> brenner: no, I already have a mirror and I can't use any of those. My country only has one mirror that's cheap traffic for me that I know of (we pay by the MB here)
<koll2786> gnomebaker
<canllaith> brenner: I just can't seem to figure out what part of the URL to give it
<matt_> just found this chat in my Ubuntu directory, very cool
<LjL> fruitbag: i use cdrecord from the command line
<RollyW> LjlL: if i did, i don'y know that i did.
<RollyW> *don't
<LjL> RollyW: hm, well, what command did you use to install? =)
<fruitbag> LjL: are the commands simple to master?
<nickrud> fruitbag: for an iso, just right click it and 'write to disk'
<fruitbag> What about for BIN and *.CUE files?
<LjL> fruitbag: no, not really, but "man <command>" and "<command> --help" are a great help
<matt_> bye all
<RollyW> i just tried to check the box marked "gnome-vlc" in the synaptic package manager
<varsendagger> bye
<koll2786> nerolinux?
<koll2786> :P
<LjL> fruitbag: also, if you type "cd writing howto" into google, the first hit you'll find is a good guide
<wastrel> what's a CUE ?
<LjL> fruitbag: in any case, you'll probably be just fine using gnomebaker or whatever
<Raethis> cue is an image oO
<Raethis> like .iso
<canllaith> aha, I need to not use the http:// infront
<LjL> fruitbag: though if something goes wrong with it, then i do suggest giving the cd-writing howto a look
<LjL> RollyW: i see. well, close synaptic and try "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<koll2786> cue is a sheet instructing a burning client how to burn a specific image
<fruitbag> Heh -- without Ubuntu, I would have been in trouble.
<wastrel> is there a way to play TV shows downloaded from itunes on linux?
<LjL> RollyW: (not that there is anything wrong with synaptic, but i'm not used to that way)
<koll2786> fruitbag: no idea
<mediated> _jason I tried the zntrl alt f1 command, to no avail
<Henry_Bean> hello, i installed dapper three days ago, i'm happy, but i don't have other terminals using ctrl+alt+F*...
<RollyW> LjL: excuse my noobiness. what is "sudo aptidude install vlc"?
<koll2786> probably not
<Henry_Bean> any idea? i'm at level 3, it should work
<koll2786> as apples drm is on it
<_jason> mediated: hrmm I don't know what to do on a livecd then
<Raethis> umm... about the wireless networking... the wireless nic on my laptop isn't listed in that page you gave me a little while ago... its a dell wireless 1370 wireless wlan mini-PCI Card. Is there any general wnic 'driver' I could use for it?
<wastrel> Henry_Bean:  alt-f2  doesn't work?
<LjL> fruitbag: you've been told already (a few times), but since you probably have to reinstall window anyway, it might be a good time to try a dual-boot setup with windows and linux
<Henry_Bean> wastrel: nop
<brenner> RollyW: aptitude is a command line interface to apt.  synaptic is a GUI
<Hollowman8904> how can i make a script for this x-chat program.. to make it identify me with nickserv when i connect
<LjL> RollyW: "sudo" makes you run the following command as root (which is needed for installing). "aptitude" is a program for APT management, just like synaptic. "install" is the aptitude command to install, and "vlc" is the name of the package
<wastrel> Henry_Bean:  i suggest that your other VT's aren't being started at runlevel 3
<Hollowman8904> im used to doing it with mirc, but thats it
<brenner> RollyW: you need to type that in a terminal and it will attempt to install vlc
<_jason> Hollowman8904: no scirpt needed, should be in the server connect options somewhere iirc
<Henry_Bean> wastrel: i really don't understand so much this issue :S... could u take a look at my /etc/inittab at http://pastebin.com/579430, please?
<Hollowman8904> ah ok
<Hollowman8904> thanks
<RollyW> rofl, so much different than windows, i literally 'just decided to switch', trying to force myself into learning something useful. what is a terminal?
<brenner> Hollowman8904: xchat>serverlist>edit
<Hollowman8904> how do i edit what starts up when i login to KDE?
<mediated> Well i'm somewhat of a newbie, and I'm trying to get a dual boot machine set up for someone who's barely used linux, and I don't know if the install is going to work when 2 different liveCDs fail...  I posted this on ubuntu forums, but people have pointed to the integrated graphic controller.
<klaxian> how do i configure my synaptics touchpad with breezy?  the mouse preference doesn't seem to help anything
<IdleOne> !tell RollyW about cli
<Hollowman8904> example, i have a console window that comes up every time, but nothing is in it
<mediated> They didn't tell me what to do about the integrated graphics controller either.
<wastrel> Henry_Bean:  well it does look like it should be starting those vt's...
<mediated> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138147
<brenner> Hollowman8904: did you save your session when you logged out?
<IdleOne> Hollowman8904:  join #kubuntu for help with kde
<IdleOne> ()
<RollyW> ok, just liek command prompt in windows then?
<Raethis> about wireless networking in ubunto... the wireless nic on my laptop isn't listed in that page you gave me a little while ago... its a dell wireless 1370 wireless wlan mini-PCI Card. Is there any general wirelass nic 'driver' I could use for it?
<IdleOne> RollyW:  yeah but more powerful
<Raethis> ubuntu*
<RollyW> ok, now how do i open it?
<Henry_Bean> wastrel: thanx... yes... it should, but it doesn't... somebody tells me that could be an udev problem... do u know something about this?
<fruitbag> Ah... damn.
<fruitbag> I'm going to run intp problems.
<RollyW> terminal, :P
<Hollowman8904> ok one more thing :)  does anybody have any experience with Cedega?
<mikex> do i need to edit grub's menu.lst from terminal or can i edit it in a txt editor
<aboapri> OK, so, using samba, the shared folders setting does not seem to do squat.    Tried to tell it to mount my dvd drive on the desktop, and that will not work....    I want to see my dvd drive from my other computer.   any ideas?
<fruitbag> Since I'm running a 'live' version, it would be impossible to write CDs.
<swim> hi folks, can I increase the menus icon sizes? (gnome)
<brenner> mikex: either is fine
<aboapri> oh, I can see my home directory in the network, but that is all.
<klaxian> does anyone have a laptop with a very sensitive and fast touchpad?  how can i slow it down?
<brenner> klaxian: is it a synaptics?
<mikex> brenner: will i then be able to boot to the OS i add?
<klaxian> brenner: yes i think so...dmesg reports is that way
<brenner> mikex: depends if you added ti correctly i guess
<RollyW> ok, i tried the line in terminal
<mikex> brenner: lol
<fruitbag> I can't avoid this, no?
<RollyW> and its still telling me i have unresolved dependancies, a few of them
<brenner> klaxian: you need to create a section for it in xorg.conf.  read this for more info: /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz
<IdleOne> RollyW:  you installed kubuntu right?
<klaxian> brenner: ok thanks
<RollyW> i installed "ubuntu"
<brenner> speaking of gzipped readme files, i was sure there was something that let you view them w/out extracting...
<IdleOne> RollyW:  what are you trying to install?
<RollyW> vlc
<RollyW> just wanna watch some dvd's :(
<mikex> brenner: i typed df in terminal, does not see ntfs partition, system/disk does show ntfs. would it matter?
<IdleOne> !tell RollyW  about repos
<IdleOne> !tell RollyW  about dvd
<RollyW> yes, ive read both of those articles
<brenner> mikex: the partition needs to be mounted i think to be viewable with df
<RollyW> a) completely over my head, b) after carefully following the latter, i encountered more problems
<prower> Hello everyone :> I was trying to find this on the wiki but I didn't have much luck...what packages would I have to install to play videos in kaffeine requiring the w32codecs, besides the codecs themselves?
<_jason> RollyW: put the errors you are getting on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<RollyW> ok..
<fruitbag> Since I'm running Ubuntu with a 'live' disk, will I run into problems when burning disk, and, if so, are there any alternatives for this?
<_jason> RollyW: you are using apt from the command line right?
<RollyW> terminal yes
<wastrel> is there a way to play TV shows downloaded from itunes on linux?
<_jason> RollyW: k, just wanted to make sure it would be easy for you to copy and paste
<swim> hi folks, can I increase the menus icon sizes? (gnome)
<RollyW> yes, i opened terminal, and pasted the line "sudo aptitude install vlc"
<RollyW> enetered pass ect
<RollyW> *entered
<IdleOne> RollyW:  did you enable universe?
<_jason> RollyW: k, put the errors on there then and we'll see what's going on
<mynameisdeleted> on the latest dapper release all gtk apps crash
<mynameisdeleted> for me and a friend
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<Hollowman8904> where can i download wine-x?
<wastrel> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<lampshade> hey, is dapper due out in April?  I'm excited for the XGL they are putting into it, and can't wait for the next release
<Siddhartha211> where can i get free computer help?
<suryam> lol
<RollyW> sigh* browser doesnt want to paste it now....
<_jason> RollyW: hilight to copy and middle click to paste
<RollyW> lol, i mean... it doesnt want to "post" it, rather
<RollyW> getting a 404
<_jason> RollyW: try pastebin.com then
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9608 works ok from here :/
<RollyW> ok, pastebin.com worked
<RollyW> its under "RollyW"
<_jason> link?
<RollyW> oh, sure
<RollyW> http://pastebin.com/579507
<Hollowman8904> do i extract winex anywhere I want?
<Siddhartha211> can i get some monitor help?
<nbound> anyone know how to increase battery life in my laptop running ubuntu
<RollyW> plug it in by walls
<FunnyLookinHat> nbound, easiest way is to dim the screen
<FunnyLookinHat> you can also adjust power management features by right clicking on the batter/plug icon in top right
<_jason> RollyW: put your /etc/apt/sources.list on there too please
<nbound> oh ok sweet, thanx FunnyLookinHat
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dim the screen, underclock the GPU and CPU (if possible), under-spin the HDD (if possible)
<FunnyLookinHat> np
<RollyW> just want me to open and paste it?
<_jason> RollyW: yep
<RollyW> can i just type "/etc/apt/sources.list" into the terminal?
<carl_fk> no
<carl_fk> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<FunnyLookinHat> RollyW, more /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> RollyW: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , cut and paste from there, it's easier
<brenner> less is more
<FunnyLookinHat> yes.
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<carl_fk> RollyW - if you need to show us, go to that link
<wastrel> FunnyLookinHat:  i only get prefs for the applet when i right-click the battery monitor...
<FunnyLookinHat> wastrel, sorry, go to System, Preferences, Screensaver, Advanced
<zipper> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper remember it may break Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<RollyW> http://pastebin.com/579509 there
<RollyW> hope thats it
<wastrel> is there a way to play video downloaded from itunes on linux?
<RichardC> what is the newest kernel available in ubuntu stable?
<wastrel> 2.6.12-10-686
<xerophyte> does anybody know what is the menuconfig name for this CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX kernel config option??
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> thanks
<Raethis> Hey I never got an answer to my second question... Is it possible to use a generic 'driver' in ubunto for my dell wireless 1370 wlan mini-pci card? and what one should be used
<_jason> RollyW: is that the whole file?
<Webby`> Hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. I get up to partitioning and when it tries to partition, I get a blue screen with no progress bar. How can I get past this?
<KonphuzeD> what do i have to do to have the 'add applications' recognize the manual edits to apt/sources.list ?
<lampshade> Raethis, I think that the 1370 might be covered by the ndiswrapper....  my dell uses the ipw2200 and it was autodone by Ubuntu, lemme check real quick
<carl_fk> RollyW - are you in Canada?
<brenner> wastrel: never used itunes.  i'm curious.  why can't you play them? what format are they?
<RollyW> yes
<carl_fk> i think you turned your normal repo line into the backport line
<Raethis> hmm k cause ubunto won't pick it up automatically
<_jason> RollyW: yes, that is the whole file? or yes, you are in canada?
<Webby`> anyone?
<brenner> KonphuzeD: did you update/reload?
<RollyW> both.. whole file excluding comments
<_jason> ubotu: tell RollyW about easysource
<carl_fk> change line#35 to deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<wastrel> brenner:  wellsir i don't know- not going to buy unless i know it'll work :] 
<_jason> RollyW: use that site to make yourself a new one, you are missing some stuff
<lampshade> KonphuzeD, Advanced, then Reload package information
<lampshade> is under one of the menus
<carl_fk> or do what _j says - that sounds better
<wastrel> brenner:  i'm going to google more - the first couple tries didn't turn up anything useful, so i thought someone in here might know
<RollyW> ok.
<RollyW> i might need someone to hold my hand along parts of it :P
<zipper> !mx518
<ubotu> zipper: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Daskies> I was watching flash videos an hour ago, and sound was just fine, I left, and just got back. Now no sound. Is this a common Ubuntu problem, or should I try and reinstall shockwave
<brenner> wastrel: my guess is either divx avi or .mov.  w32codecs takes care of both
<RichardC> what version of the kernel comes with the ubuntu 5.10 iso?
<wastrel> brenner:  i believe there's some sort of drm, and it's a new apple video format or so i've heard.
<RichardC> is it 2.6.12-9?
<KonphuzeD> ok so update seems to be stuck on 17 of 20 downloads
<RollyW> uh oh, how do i check what architecture my ubuntu is running?
<carl_fk> rollly - i386
<_jason> RollyW: are you running it on a mac? or 64bit?
<RollyW> 64 bit
<carl_fk> huh
<_jason> RollyW: and you install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<carl_fk> would have figured someone on 64 would have known
<RollyW> lol, well... i know my processor is 64, but i dont know if my install matches that
<KonphuzeD> RollyW, type   uname -a   at the terminal shell prompt
<WoC> RollyW, I would suggest uname -a
<KonphuzeD> ok so update seems to be stuck on 17 of 20 downloads, anything I can do about this??
<brenner> KonphuzeD: as in apt-get update?
<RollyW> I686, sound right?
<nickrud> KonphuzeD: probably you need to change your sources
<Henry_Bean> hi, anybody has the problem (in dapper) that the terminals doesn't work??
<Francisco> hello
<Francisco> hello
<_jason> I don't think the arch changes anything in /etc/apt/sources.list does it?
<Francisco> I have a NedMD sony and I wanna know if I can send music from my pc to it.."!
<Francisco> I have a NedMD sony and I wanna know if I can send music from my pc to it.."! somebody know how.?
<Francisco> can somebody help me??
<IdleOne> is there a .deb package for BOINC?
<ssstormy> what package can I find jsapi.h in?
<RollyW> _jason: does 1686 sound right for an amd 3200+?
<_jason> RollyW: use 64bit and then 386 and compare, it doesn't seem to make a difference afaict
<ssstormy> RollyW, use AthlonXP
<ssstormy> RollyW, aka k7
<_jason> !find jsapi.h
<Henry_Bean> ssstormy: use apt-file
<Eleaf> lol
<ssstormy> Henry_Bean, thanks
<KonphuzeD> synaptic complains of this error  http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/list_of_sections/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found   um hwy or how or what do I do next to get seveas working
<_jason> !+find jsapi.h
<Amyn> how do i register my nick on this sever
<Amyn> ?
<RollyW> i dont fully understand what im supposed to be doing on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Amyn about register
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'jsapi.h' (5 shown): (/usr/include/mozilla/js/jsapi.h) in devel/mozilla-dev ;; (/usr/include/nvu-1.0/js/jsapi.h) in universe/devel/nvu-dev ;; (/usr/include/smjs/jsapi.h) in universe/libdevel/libsmjs-dev ;; (/usr/include/mozilla-firefox/js/jsapi.h) in devel/firefox-dev ;; (/usr/include/mozilla-thunderbird/js/jsapi.h) in mail/mozilla-thunderbird-dev.
<_jason> oops, ok won't do that again
<Suture> Can somone help me with a hd install, it can't find the .iso file but its in my C:
<KonphuzeD> Suture, you have to burn the .iso to an external disc first right
<Suture> Im trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98451&page=2
<_jason> RollyW: enter country code, check updates and security updates, select supported and community packages and Penguin Liberation Front, then generate sources.list button at the bottom
<sebix> hi, I use both hoary and breezy. TLA (gnu/arch) archives format are not the same, not compatible. Except from upgrading the distro, is there a workaround?
<Francisco> hey
<Francisco> hey
<Francisco> hey
<RichardC> hi
<Francisco> can some
<Francisco> body helo me
<_jason> !enter
<Francisco> =???
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Amyn> _jason, i've mounted my windowsXp Hdd successfully and i can access all of the drives as-well. I am unable to play any media file of winXP on Ubuntu. Please let me know with any easiest solution.
<carl_fk> sature - any chance you have a dhcp server you can config?
<brenner> Francisco: stop flooding.  if someone knows, they'll answer
<carl_fk> Francisco... you have been warned
<brenner> Francisco: search the forum in the meantime
<Suture> carl_fk - no
<_jason> ubotu: tell Amyn about w32codecs
<Francisco> carl_fk, que es wanted
<_jason> Amyn: instalal totem-xine using system > administration > synaptic and install w32codecs using the link in your private message
<RollyW> ok, source is generated, now what do  i do with it? replace the old sources.list, or add this to it?
<brenner> replace
<carl_fk> sature - rats.  you could do a net boot install, but it takes some dhcp configging
<Francisco> how can I install notmd to my ubuntu??
<_jason> RollyW: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', and replace the contents
<RollyW> is the stuff i have there now useless, the source generated seems to be excluding some stuff
<nickrud> RollyW: if want to paste the sources on pastebin, we'd be happy to vet them
<RollyW> kk
<_jason> RollyW: it should have everything except backports, which I don't recommend to keep in there.  But you can regenerate it with them in there if you want.  Pastebin the final one you made if you feel unsure
<moonman> is there a way to sync an ipod with breezy that is not really ghetto?
<Toma-> moonman, tried banshee?
<moonman> Toma-, im listening
<Toma-> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Toma-> directions for it are there
<moonman> thank you.
<Toma-> np dood
<moonman> just what i needed.
<Installer36> Jason I have read in hear  not to keep backports in source list just wanted to know why?
<Suture> carl_fk - I can get it to do everything it just needs to be able to find the .iso on my hd but it wont
<Suture> carl_fk - do you know why?
<RollyW> http://pastebin.com/579536 this is the new source code
<varsendagger> hey i am getting a video card, should i get a 3d fusion or a chaintech?
<Amyn> _jason,  in synaptic installer there's only totem(dummy package) and totem-gstream(based on gstreamer) which one shall i install
<varsendagger> nvidia the price is the same, the 3dfusion is a 5500 whereas the chaintech is 5200
<_jason> ubotu: tell Amyn about universe
<Daskies> Anyone know why I'm getting:
<KonphuzeD> ca repositories for ubuntu suck cause they keep failing
<andrew__> hey all - how do i log out another user on my system if i am root?
<tsipper> Need some help, a) what is the best IPOD software for ubuntu and b) is their a guide on-line that makes setting it up easy?
<Daskies> jordan@Jordan:/etc/esound$ ./esd.conf
<Daskies> bash: ./esd.conf: Permission denied
<KonphuzeD> what is a better replacement
<Daskies> Do I need to sudo something?
<Amyn> _jason,  ive read all the thing abt univers and multiverse
<_jason> RollyW: that's fine, you don't have backports and PLF that you had before just so you know
<RollyW> what are backports and PLF?
<nickrud> RollyW: those are good, but apparently canadian sources are sometimes bad; remove ca. wherever it appears
<varsendagger> andrew__, adduser name
<_jason> Amyn: totem-xine should be in universe, put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you want
<varsendagger> i think
<KonphuzeD> it takes synaptic almost 5 minutes to time out and finally allow to continue with out them
<Amyn> but i;m unable to understand their relation with installing any supported player for xp multimedia
<Toma-> ubotu, tell tsipper about ipod
<varsendagger> man addusr
<_jason> RollyW: backports are updates that are backported from dapper, PLF is for packages like w32codecs and java that aren't in the repos
<andrew__> varsendagger, what are you talking about?
<varsendagger> adduser
<andrew__> if someone else is logged onto my system and I am root - how to do kick them off?
<KonphuzeD> any suggests for alternate repository near canada
<RollyW> well, is there another way to get w32 codecs?
<nickrud> RollyW: if you're looking for odd stuff PLF seems ok, but I don't use them myself
<_jason> andrew__: pkill -u username, will kill all their processes
<varsendagger> oh i am a retard
<Daskies> Grrr
<Francisco> hey
<Francisco> hry
<brenner> KonphuzeD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Francisco> notmd???
<nickrud> Rolly, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages are trustable
<_jason> RollyW: you can put PLF, just select it in source-o-matic
<RollyW> ok, and those will allow for most if not any popular win32 apps?
<nickrud> KonphuzeD: I use us. currently (used to be totally bad, seem to work ok now)
<_jason> RollyW: PLF stands for penguin liberation front by the way
<Amyn> _jason,  after pasting that /etc/apt/sources.list on that url what help will i get ?
<farous> RollyW: make sure not to select the dapper backports from seveas. It might cause problems
<Toma-> RollyW, it wont run windows apps
<RollyW> example, dvd shrink.. nero.. (or does linux have better programs for that stuff?)
<_jason> Amyn: my personal help once you give me the link :)
<luke> Anyone know how to switch workspaces via terminal?
<wastrel> what's dvd shrink
<Amyn> _jason,  ok
<Toma-> RollyW, yeh. theres a linux dvdshrink in PLF and k3b is an awesome cd/dvd burner
<Francisco> hellllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo
<Francisco> hey
<RollyW> dvd shrink rips and shrinks dvd's into burnable .iso's
<Francisco> hey
<Francisco> como se dice
<brenner> luke: ctrl+alt+;eft/right
<Henry_Bean> hello, somebody in dapper (all up to date) has lost the console terminals???
<_jason> Francisco: can you pleasae stop doing that?
<brenner> s/;eft/left
<farous> Francisco: this is the easiest way to get ignored
<_jason> Henry_Bean: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<RollyW> ok, i k3b n PLF?
<RollyW> in PLF*
<luke> brenner: I want to be able to do it via terminal
<Henry_Bean> _jason: thanks
<Francisco> _jason, hhow can I say something to somebody about that??
<luke> I'm trying to setup advanced key bindings
<_jason> RollyW: k3b is in main
<nickrud> luke: wmctl has some stuff you want to look at
<Toma-> k3b is in the normal repos. requires kdelibs tho, but not the whole lot of kde
<RollyW> ok, well ill worry about that after...
<RollyW> i tell ya, this is going to take SOME getting used to
<Francisco> somebody know about how can I install Net MD
<_jason> RollyW: nah
<nickrud> RollyW: once you've used it a bit, you'll like it
<wastrel> woo what's net md?
<luke> nickrud: wmctl?
<positrox> How do I restart /etc/rc2.d/ services without rebooting the machine? I disabled portmap and now I want it to affect.
<RollyW> i already appreciate the challenge
<Toma-> RollyW, are you using synaptic for all your installing and managing your sources.list?
<nickrud> luke: it provides some tools for manipulating window managers (metacity in particular). The window manager handles the various desktops
<lampshade> What command do you use to specify wireless mode?  Auto, Monitor, etc?
<lampshade> what command was that?  Google isn't helping me out :-/
<nickrud> luke: I played around with it a while back, but it provided far more control than I needed
<Suture> Im trying to install on a second hd from an iso on the first hd but it cant find the iso on the first drive, how can I fix it
<RollyW> haha, i've only had the installation since i got home from school
<positrox> ifconfig wlan0 mode monitor ?
<Toma-> lampshade, youll need to pass a iwconfig option, but dont remember it...
<_jason> Amyn: you doing ok?
<luke> nickrud: in repo's?
<nickrud> luke: yes
<positrox> lampshade: ifconfig wlan0 mode monitor ?
<brenner> Suture: you need to burn the iso
<lampshade> Toma-, I looked through the ifconfig man and I didn't see mode as an option?
<Suture> i can't
<Toma-> iwconfig
<Toma-> not ifconfig
<nickrud> luke: it's actually wmctrl, sorry, and it's in universe
<positrox> lampshade: its not that
<luke> nickrud: thanks
<wastrel> iwconfig  ?
<Toma-> eg. iwconfig eth0 mode monitor or ad-hoc or auto and so on
<positrox> iwconfig yes of course
<positrox> lampshade: iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<wastrel> man page to the rescue
<nickrud> luke: if you're really serious about programming your desktop, another package to look at is devilspie
<RollyW> lol, ok. I cant seem to delete the text held within sources.list
<positrox> How do I restart /etc/rc2.d/ services without rebooting the machine? I disabled portmap and now I want it to affect.
<luke> Second question would be what is the command that gnome/metacity uses to manipulate the volume?  You can set it up in keyboard shortcuts, but what program does this shortcut call?
<RollyW> to i need to open it with an external app?
<RollyW> *do i*
<Toma-> RollyW, id use synaptic to manage your sources.list rather than by hand
<_jason> RollyW: did you use: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', to open it?
<Amyn> _jason,  nahh
<pete_> can somone please help me with this error, my computer keeps freezing localhost kernel [4294718.778000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0xec/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00
<_jason> Amyn: ?
<andytek> join #andytek
<Amyn> how do i open that sources.list ?
<_jason> Amyn: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Toma-> wtf? spam?
<positrox> Amyn: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amyn> gedit or nano ?
<RollyW> is this: "gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'" the line
<_jason> Amyn: whatever you like
<Toma-> synaptic is the best sources editor :(
<positrox> depends what you prefer
<_jason> RollyW: yes with the ' but not with the  "
<RollyW> yeah
<positrox> nano is console and gedit X
<_jason> RollyW: and you can't edit the file?
<RollyW> gksudo is include, though?
<yoyo> hi everybody
<_jason> RollyW: yes
<RollyW> included
<yoyo> one question about security
<RollyW> oh, ok. thats prolly my problem
<Toma-> yo, yoyo :)
<yoyo> i'm using ubuntu since quite a month and everything
<yoyo> was running ok
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<yoyo> but a week ago, internet is really slow
<swim> does anyone know if its possible to increase the size of the icons in the gnome menus? (the ones on the panel) ?
<yoyo> I verified firestarter and I have two active connections
<yoyo> and I don't know why are they there
<yoyo> Toma, any hints?
<brenner> swim: increase the panel size
<yoyo> the active connections are
<swim> brenner, no other way at all?
<nickrud> swim: no, those sizes are hardcoded, based on panel size
<Toma-> stop using enter for punctuation please.
<yoyo> localhost to localhost: 631 lpp
<yoyo> and the other one is
<Toma-> thats cupsd, your printed
<Toma-> *printer
<swim> as a matter of fact changing the panel size doesnt change the menu icon size
<yoyo> localhost to 213.4.130.11: 80 HTTP
<Toma-> that looks like a http server
<brenner> i actually disabled the menu icons.  no menu lag anymore
<nickrud> swim: I've played around a bit with icon themes, it is either 22x22, 24x24, or a few other sizes. no other options
<yoyo> indeed Toma... except that I didn't install any http server
<RollyW> ok, ive updated the sources.list file... i think. now retry the vlc install?
<swim> nickrud, you say a few other sizes?
<yoyo> and for the cups... the first weeks, I didn't notice any lpp whatosever
<varsendagger> so my boss was asking me about open source and how it can be free, why is this?
<N6pfk> Hello, I am trying to setup a printer to be shared on my network and am having no luck!
<yoyo> and I was able to rpint though
<brenner> RollyW: update/reload first
<KonphuzeD> why do these repositories not work. why does it appear to hang the whole process and then say incomplete packages list which means you just cant be sure your getting what your supposed to. Causing serious Brain Pain
<positrox> RollyW: apt-get update
<_jason> RollyW: sudo aptitude update, first
<brenner> varsendagger: free as in beer or free as in freedom?
<wastrel> varsendagger:  http://www.opensource.org/
<Toma-> yoyo, its a spanish server IP, email these guys abuse@terra.es and report that youve got an unverified connection on port 80 from that ip "213.4.130.11"
<yoyo> amazing
<nickrud> swim: a few other hard codes sizes, if I remember right, if you change the system font sufficiently, the menu icons will change size. But, you're basically looking at a dead end for customization
<N6pfk> What is the correct url for a local usb printer using cups?
<Toma-> yoyo, can you put a copy of "ps aux" on a pastebin plz?
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<yoyo> how did you know that it was abuse@terra.es
<wastrel> varsendagger:  http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html
<yoyo> yeap toma
<yoyo> wait a sec... thanks by the way
<Toma-> yoyo, a simple whois on the ip :)
<h3ax> how by the name of god can my clean install of MYSQL refuse ROOT from connecting
<Toma-> np
<RollyW> argh, i hate it when updates get stuck on 99%
<Toma-> h3ax, theres no root on ubuntu?
<yoyo> err... what is pastebin?
<h3ax> well SU then what ever ya call it
<yoyo> ps aux, shows at least 80 lines
<Toma-> ubotu, tell yoyo about pastebin
<Amyn> _jason,  did you get the notice ?
<Toma-> yoyo, read the topic
<yoyo> got it toma
<Amyn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9610
<_jason> Amyn: you usually provide a link, but yes I found it
<Toma-> actually its not in the topic...
<Toma-> yoyo, ok, copy and paste it all there
<_jason> Amyn: I need you to copy the text and paste it into the browser, it may be easier to use gedit
<nyc-h0st> hi guys, anyone here know much about sendmail?
<synth> whats the name of this new beta w/kde 3.5.1 ?
<RollyW> still stuck on 99%, could that be the 'ca' acting up?
<Amyn> whats the command for gedit ?
<Toma-> yoyo, also include the time of the connection was found in that email, seems its a dynamic ip
<Amyn> i am unable to copy stuff from nano
<nyc-h0st> hi guys, anyone here know much about sendmail?
<KonphuzeD> ok how can I get synaptic to give up after the first time out or file not found it encounters and then just move on to the next one
<_jason> Amyn: 'gedit' is the command
<yoyo> Toma... is there any way I can stop the connection?
<_jason> Amyn: never mind, I see that you have universe enabled from the screenshot
<Toma-> yoyo, yep, after i see this ps aux
<nickrud> KonphuzeD: if it fails on any file, you have problems that have nothing to do with synaptic
<brenner> KonphuzeD: you can't afaik.  if there's a problematic source the whole thing fails
<_jason> Amyn: you must have just missed totem-xine, do 'sudo aptitude install totem-xine' in a terminal
<h3ax> ... is there a "manual" way to set MySql pass in Ubuntu ?
<KonphuzeD> what the hell is that no recourse for a repository timing out
<Amyn> _jason,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9611
<RollyW> _jason: im having issues completing the upadte, connection timed out on one of them
<Kr4t05> Anywho
<Extreme_Unction> RollyW: Remove it from your repository list then?
<KonphuzeD> repositories just running update from synaptic
<nickrud> KonphuzeD: the problem lies in the repo, not synaptic
<_jason> RollyW: use a different mirror (get rid of the ca.)
<RollyW> should i replace it?
<cK-gLocK> anyone know howi get get voicechat to work in aMSN
<RollyW> with us. or something?
<KonphuzeD> yes the repository is timing out and synaptic also says file not found
<_jason> RollyW: sure
<Toma-> cK-gLocK, there is no voicechat in amsn :( only webcam chat so far
<yoyo> ok ok Toma
<Toma-> yoyo link?
<yoyo> I have pasted it... I pressed the button Send
<yoyo> here goes... wait
<KonphuzeD> each failed repository takes like 5 minutes
<brenner> KonphuzeD: pastebin the error log and your sources.list
<frank23> anybody here uses DVD Shrink with wine?
<Toma-> frank23, i did, once
<KonphuzeD> its still not finished running the update yet
<wastrel> this distro has a lot of ppl migrating from 'doze
<KonphuzeD> it wont exit
<Amyn> Initializing package states... Done
<Amyn> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<Amyn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<yoyo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9612
<nickrud> Toma-: is that a hint that I shouldn't try myself? (I've finally got a dvd writer)
<yoyo> Toma, awesome system
<varsendagger> brenner, what does free as in beer mean?
<Deft> just a quick note to any dapper users, don't try and restart with the libgtk2 from a few hours ago, the one from a few minutes ago fixes things though
<Extreme_Unction> Amyn, your using the konsole while the GUI is on
<Extreme_Unction> probably
<yoyo> at Linux, you have everything!
<Extreme_Unction> Close synaptic/etc
<brenner> KonphuzeD: click on cancel
<frank23> Toma-: I'm trying to run it with the latest wine (0.9.8) and it doesnt work
<KonphuzeD> BEER is never free, you can only rent it at best.    If someone offers you free beer, they want something
<brenner> varsendagger: no monetary cost
<Toma-> frank23, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2230
<brenner> or that. :)
<Extreme_Unction> Someone gave me a beer because he was drunk
<Toma-> nickrud, i just use acidrip
<nyc-h0st> helloooooo, anyone here willing to help with sendmail???
<Amaranth> KonphuzeD: hackers buy beer for each other all the time :)
<nickrud> KonphuzeD: free as in speech, free as in beer is the saying. One you can change, the other you can only use 
<varsendagger> and free as in freedom is ?
<nickrud> Toma-: thanks.
<javiolo> hi
<_jason> KonphuzeD: how do you rent beer?
<RollyW> ok, sudo aptitude update is done, now retry vlc install?
<Amyn> yeah .. installation done. how do i use it ?
<_jason> RollyW: yep
<KonphuzeD> _jason, at a bar or the beer store
<Toma-> yoyo, you realise you have alot of servers running on this PC?
<RollyW> what is the command line again?
<_jason> Amyn: just run totem as normal
<brenner> varsendagger: freedom to change or distribute the s/ware
<KonphuzeD> lets face it you cant keep the beer
<frank23> Toma-: I know. it used to work for me with an earlier wine version. and it should work with the latest wine in ubuntu according to appdb, but it doesnt for me
<yoyo> Toma.... nope
<varsendagger> ahh
<yoyo> Toma.... like... mmmm... which ones?
<KonphuzeD> i know I was a Bus Boy before being a Bar Tender
<javiolo> I want to access to a server via ssh, where do I have to run ssh-keygen in the server or client ?
<_jason> KonphuzeD: ha I see :)
<yoyo> Toma... ok nessus I installed it
* basbrya1 is returning rented beer
<Toma-> yoyo, nessus, proftpd
<yoyo> proftpd, I installed to share some files at school
<robertj> wowzers...http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8372603330420559198&q=spore <-- there is actually a game coming out that is worth playing!
<CryoTox> I need to change permissions on a folder but I don't know the command
<danc3> CryoTox: chmod
<_jason> CryoTox: chmod
<CryoTox> kk
<vejan> evening all
<yoyo> but I created some policy to allow me to connect to proftpd
<javiolo> I want to access to a server via ssh, where do I have to run ssh-keygen in the server or client ?
<Kr4t05> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<IdleOne> how do I set a program to startup at boot?
<Amyn> _jason, in which folder i can find the executable file of totem ?
<brenner> afternoon vejan
<vejan> should I use Ubuntu 5.04 for a server I'm building?
<_jason> Amyn: applications menu > sound and video > totem
<danc3> Amyn: use:  which totem
<Extreme_Unction> vejan: Why not use 5.10?
<yoyo> by the way, running a quick scan with Nessus I found a message
<mediated> !vesa
<vejan> which would be better?
<yoyo> containing: it seems you have a web server on port 631
<CryoTox> is that chmod followed by the number??
<danc3> vejan: what's the best car for me to buy?
<yoyo> The same as lpp!!!!!!!
<Extreme_Unction> Well, using common sense I'd say 5.10 considering you'd just use auto-update and have the same crap as 5.10 anyway.
<jrsims> so whens dapper coming out?
<Extreme_Unction> Heh.
<vejan> foreign
<vejan> :)
<brenner> jroes: april
<danc3> vejan: you see my point?
<Extreme_Unction> So, yeah, 5.10.. Though I suggest you get light-weight window manager
<Extreme_Unction> Not Ubuntu/KDE
<Toma-> yoyo, lpp is a webserver. it servers you access to the print system via 631 in a neat web based config system.
<Mangelo> how do i start my gui after its been DLed (i did apt-get on a number of packages from the ubuntu command line). icewm xserver-xfree86 x-window-system-core xdm numlockx  xterm
<vejan> yep
<danc3> Mangelo: probably "startx"
<yoyo> Toma.... ok ok got it
<Toma-> yoyo, try opening firefox and goto "localhost:631"
<Mangelo> i tried, didnt work =(
<Mangelo> its saying command not found
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<Mangelo> im running it as root (and) as user, on the /
<yoyo> wow Toma.... so cool!
<danc3> Mangelo: ubuntu?
<wastrel> IdleOne:  if it's a GUI program , put it in your gnome sessions dealy
<Toma-> :)
<Mangelo> ubuntu doesnt work either :|
<yoyo> but I swear... I didn't have that before...
<danc3> Mangelo: of course it does
<Mangelo> lol...well in that case
<brenner> Mangelo: xfree86?!
<yoyo> well... Firestarter didn't tell me anything about lpp
<Plouj> :/
<Plouj> I keep getting this error, even with ubuntu dapper: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg
<Toma-> yoyo, no-one outside your LAN can access it. not even from another PC i dont think
<RollyW> ok, i have vlc installed.
<Mangelo> whats that url? pastebin? to show you guys my output
<_jason> !pastebin
<Plouj> Mangelo: http://paste.opsat.net/
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<yoyo> ok Toma... the thing is... internet is a bit slower since quite a while...
<RollyW> is there anything that will play mp3's?
<Toma-> yoyo, have you tried running "localhost:80" from firefox?
<Amyn> Totem could not play 'file:///media/hda5/ moviename/Part 1.DAT
<yoyo> yeap
<Extreme_Unction> That's Ironic.
<Toma-> yoyo, mines has slowed down too
<Extreme_Unction> You've got a syncmaster monitor but your kernel won't sync..
<Extreme_Unction> Heh
<_jason> Amyn: .dat hrmm... you installed w32codecs right?
<yoyo> in the afternoon I coudn't access any site whatsoever
<Mangelo> http://pastebin.com/579569
<Extreme_Unction> Well, that's sarcasm.
<Plouj> Extreme_Unction: heh
<Amyn> _jason,  no i havnt installed them
<Plouj> rofl
<Plouj> thats hilarious
<yoyo> firefox said with a pop-up window: "Connection refused to host www.google.com"
<CryoTox> What command do I use after chmod? I need to put it to 777 temporaly
<Toma-> yoyo, ISP's can get pretty busy sometimes.
<_jason> Amyn: do you still have the link?
<yoyo> or something in the like
<Toma-> yoyo, right... run "telnet localhost 80"
<yoyo> ok
<Toma-> see what pops up. put it on a pastebin
<Amyn> yea i do
<_jason> Amyn: k, install them and try again
<Extreme_Unction> Plouj: Have you tried reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Plouj> Extreme_Unction: yeah, well, I just installed it for the second time
<Plouj> I haven't been able to boot into an installed system yet
<yoyo> Toma... it's not happenning anymore
<Toma-> yoyo, whats not?
<yoyo> firefox is responding ok now
<brenner> CryoTox: chmod <mode> <file>
<Plouj> I have suspicion that its not working because ubuntu is on a SATA drive
<Plouj> but I'm not sure
<Extreme_Unction> What CPU architecture?
<yoyo> telnet seems no to respond
<_jason> CryoTox: what are you doing out of curiousity?
<Toma-> yoyo, connection refused?
<Amyn> _jason,  i'm on it..
<yoyo> ohh yeahh... wait it said Unable to connect to remote host
<yoyo> Connection refused
<Toma-> good
<Plouj> Extreme_Unction: amd64
<Extreme_Unction> amd64 ubuntu?
<Toma-> yoyo, that means theres no server on that port
<yoyo> ok ok
<nickrud> Plouj: I don't have a sata drive, but I hear people have problems with that and linux installs, try searching your exact chipset
<Plouj> Extreme_Unction: yes, I got the 64bit one
<Plouj> nickrud: searching for what exactly?
<Toma-> in the meantime yoyo get yourself "chkrootkit" and disable ipv6... both might help
<CryoTox> _jason: Thanks alot man
<Extreme_Unction> All of the partitions pertaining to this are on the same harddrive?
<Plouj> yea
<Plouj> I only got one drive
<nickrud> Plouj: maybe something like ubuntu <chipset> install
<yoyo> do you need an image of firestarter
<yoyo> ?
<Toma-> an image?
<drip6> hello,  any compiz experts in here?
<yoyo> I mean a picture... a png, a gif
<danc3> drip6: what's a "compiz"?
<Amyn> _jason, u sure i'll be able to run .deb(different version of linux) on ubuntu ?
<yoyo> or jpg... I can't disable that 80 HTTP connection
<CryoTox> _jason: My MP# player is going screwy and I just got it to work i.e. Open. But it changed all my permisions to root so I needed to change them in command
<wastrel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_jason> Amyn: no, that's not really recommended
<CryoTox> mp3*
<yoyo> I don't know if i'm sending data to those guys at terra whatever
<drip6> ok thanks
<_jason> Amyn: the .deb for the w32codecs though is known to work well
<Amyn> _jason, okay
* Kr4t05 is officially a KDE user. :P
* Extreme_Unction uses Kubuntu
<Kr4t05> I did have Ubuntu, but figured on giving KDE a whirl.
<Kr4t05> So
<Kr4t05> Yeah
<Kr4t05> Now, I guess it's Kubuntu
<Extreme_Unction> Like it?
<Extreme_Unction> I prefer KDE over Ubuntu for Desktop use myself.
<Kr4t05> It's prettier than GNOME
<KonphuzeD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<basbrya1> is kde free as in libre?
<Kr4t05> Er...
<wastrel> some people don't care for the qt license
<Kr4t05> Maybe?
<h3ax> ... what am i missing 'chown -R mysql:mysql:mysql'
<nickrud> dfsg, anyway
<cafuego> h3ax: One too many colons.
<Plouj> gosh darn it!
<Plouj> I can't find useful info for my problem
<Plouj> this really sucks
<wastrel> i think qt is under an opensource licence nowadays though
<h3ax> .. mm no one has commented it in the "Mysql" help stuff on thiere website
<Extreme_Unction> Try the live disk, try other linux dstros are my only thoughts.
<Kr4t05> The only thing keeping me from losing Windows entirely is the fact that TransGaming stopped releasing Cedega CVS packages. :/
<linkd> h3ax: chown -R mysql:mysql filename
<linkd> h3ax: thats the correct command
<Extreme_Unction> Kr4t05, I have found some pretty cool games for Linux that allowed me to ditch Windows
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<RollyW> ok, vlc doesnt want to spit out any sound :S
<h3ax> ok thanks
<Mangelo> Extreme_Unction, what like?
<Toma-> Kr4t05, rubbish
<Kr4t05> I could never leave NFS: Underground @ Extreme_Unction
<h3ax> worked hehe =) Thanks alot
<Kr4t05> Also, I've yet to get TwinView to work.
<Toma-> Kr4t05, http://transgaming.org/cvs/
<Toma-> ?
<Extreme_Unction> Unreal Tournament 2004, Cube, Armagetron, Planeshift, Quake 4 (Patch), Doom 3 (Patch), Any game made with Java pretty much, etc.
<HammerBlade2020> and their's a demon in my head a nightmare takes control
<samwh_> 'ello?
<Toma-> neverwinter nights!
<Extreme_Unction> just check out www.sf.net and the nice people who make commercial games and include linux copies :)
<Kr4t05> Hrm
<Mangelo> quit! wooooo, i got it
<samwh_> Quake quake quake
<Kr4t05> The only thing about KDE is that it doesn't like to let me use FireFox
<Extreme_Unction> Oh?
<samwh_> OMFG, MONOPOLY
<IdleOne> !avi
<ubotu> rumour has it, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<samwh_> thats what we say if MS does it
<robertj> good grief, Spore is jaw-dropping
<Extreme_Unction> Whats wrong with it, kr4t05?
<Amyn> _jason, is there any download accelators for ubuntu like FlashGet etc ?
<Kr4t05> Nothing
<Extreme_Unction> Then why doesn't it like you to use it? :\
<_jason> Amyn: gwget and d4x I like
<Kr4t05> Just, when I rightclick the link you gave me, and direct it to FireFox, nothing happens.
<Kr4t05> No biggie.
<Kr4t05> Just a peeve.
<Toma-> Amyn, aget
<Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<wastrel> Kr4t05:  i'm sure you can change that
<Amyn> from where i can get them ?
<wastrel> Kr4t05:  what irc client?
<Extreme_Unction> Or get the newer copy from moz00ta
<Extreme_Unction> mozilla
<Extreme_Unction> *
<Kr4t05> wastrel: Xchat
<samwh_> eww, xchat blows
<wastrel> Kr4t05:  opening links in xchat got broken when i upgraded to ff1.5
<Kr4t05> Ah
<samwh_> chatzilla rox
* Extreme_Unction is using Konversation
<wastrel> Kr4t05:  settings->advanced->url handlers
<Kr4t05> Meh
<samwh_> actually, real men use TELNET
<Extreme_Unction> SHELLIRC11
<seawolf_> irssi :P
<Toma-> haha telnet
<Kr4t05> Bitchx, c'mon
<samwh_> REAL MEN CODE THIER OWN CLIENT IN ASSEMBLER
<Kr4t05> roflmao
<Toma-> qbasic irc!
<Extreme_Unction> Assembler? :\
<Kr4t05> c++
<KonphuzeD> ok heres my errrs and repos list
<Kr4t05> C'mon
<danc3> is that why you're in #ubuntu?
<basbrya1> copy con program.exe?
<Kr4t05> Apple Computer on Wednesday released a security update for Mac OS X that fixes 20 vulnerabilities, including a high-profile Web browser and Mail flaw disclosed last week.
<Kr4t05> LOL
<Kr4t05> don't have that problem here. :P
<HammerBlade2020> mac sucks
<Extreme_Unction> Mac OS X is pretty secure actually. It's not too bad.
<aspegik> hi!
<Kr4t05> Yeah.
<tritium> HammerBlade2020: no need for that
<Extreme_Unction> It's secure and it's eyecandy..
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<Toma-> like dapper ;D
<HammerBlade2020> tritium~ sure their is.
<Kr4t05> Still rather amusing, none-the-less.
<Extreme_Unction> I enjoy a nice copy of Kubuntu or Slackware better though.
<wastrel> os flamewars beling in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HammerBlade2020> k
<Kr4t05> lol
<drip6> hello, I cant change font color in any terminal (gnome terminal, or Eterm) tells me "repiar/restore RGB database" anyone know how to fix?
<tritium> HammerBlade2020: no, really...
<trpr42> HammerBlade2020: no there isn't. troll elsewhere if you have to
<yoyo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9614
<HammerBlade2020> troll
<aspegik> is possible to use the windows connection sharing in a pc with another pc running ubuntu?
<HammerBlade2020> god i love that
<yoyo> voila Toma
<HammerBlade2020> somone calls me a troll
<HammerBlade2020> for saying something sucks.
<Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install xrgb        ->  drip6
<Extreme_Unction> try that
<drip6> ok thanks!
<Kr4t05> Hrm
<Kr4t05> I may try getting doom-legacy to work.
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<kevogod> HammerBlade2020: You are a troll if you say something sucks without giving a reason.
<Extreme_Unction> I gotta set this baby up for Java Developing.
<HammerBlade2020> kevogod~ okay, mac sucks because it's closed source
<wastrel> eclipse is popular for that i hear
<Extreme_Unction> I use eclipse..
<kevogod> HammerBlade2020: OK, now wasn't that easy?
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<tritium> HammerBlade2020: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HammerBlade2020> kevogod~ yes
<Extreme_Unction> It's got a nice plugin system aswell.
<sergio__> Is X broken in dapper right now?
<yoyo> Eclipse is really cool
<wastrel> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<ubuntu> yeah eclipse is cool
<tritium> sergio__: wrong channel
<ubuntu> sometimes a bit slow though
<yoyo> you also have a neat plugin addition system
<KonphuzeD> darn
<drip6> running dapper ans all seems well except for the issue I posted above
<KonphuzeD> ok heres my errrs and repos list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9613
<yoyo> you just put something in directories and paff! you have added some new fuctionnality
<Extreme_Unction> xrgb is probably just fooked.
<RollyW> what does every1 use for mp3?
<Installer36> How can I get xffm on the bottom tool bar
<Extreme_Unction> I use KDE, so amarok.. On Gnome it's usually XMMS
<_jason> RollyW: amarok is really nice, beep-media-player is nice too if you want something simpler
<robertj> Rhythmbox
<Installer36> This is Xfce4
<seawolf_> mpg123 :D
<seawolf_> lol
<aspegik> i got a laptop with a wifi connection with windows and a pc with ubuntu both r connected with a crosslink cable ... is any way of configuring the adapter to assume the internet connection on the PC (ubuntu)? anyone can help?
<RollyW> where can i get amarok?
<drip6> thanks I'll try that and let you know if it  worked btw I'm running xgl/compiz but no one was in the other channels that could hgelp
<Installer36> Just messing around withit
<_jason> RollyW: synaptic
<RollyW> it'll be in there?
<frank23> KonphuzeD: the ca.archive.ubuntu.com  repos are not working right now. if yours are actually the same, that explains it
<_jason> RollyW: yes
<Extreme_Unction> Get adept and ditch synaptic, while your at it!
<Installer36> aspegik  try samba
<varsendagger> ahhh how can i get a .jpeg to scale without it getting all deforemd using inkscape?
<KonphuzeD> frank23, I changed those to sometin else arctic. yea
<biovore> varsendagger: its a jepg.. it will deform if you scale it.
<kevogod> Extreme_Unction: And what does Adept do that is special?
<KonphuzeD> theres a gpg err and seveas err
<wastrel> what's inkscape?
<varsendagger> how aobut if i save it as a svg in inkscape and do some kind of trickery?
<trpr42> kevogod: nothing. just another apt frontend
<Extreme_Unction> I wasn't being serious, just a preference.
<kevogod> Go aptitude
<kevogod> You can't lose
<varsendagger> it is like adobe illustartor
<brenner> KonphuzeD: sounds like the canadian mirror is bad.  ask Seveas about the 2nd problem
<Kr4t05> Wait
<yoyo> mmmm..... so....
<IdleOne> _jason:  can you help with getting a program to load at startup?
<yoyo> any hints on this?
<Kr4t05> I used apt to get doomlegacy, someone wanna refresh my memory on the command to start it?
<Kr4t05> !doomlegacy
<Extreme_Unction> doomlegacy?
<ubotu> Kr4t05: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kr4t05> !dooml
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> !doom
<ubotu> it has been said that doom is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<Kr4t05> Meh
<aspegik> ok thanks Installer36 i will try...
<Extreme_Unction> try doomlegacy
<_jason> IdleOne: system > prefs > sessions > startup
<varsendagger> man doomlegcy
<IdleOne> _jason:  thanks ()
<Kr4t05> command not found
<robertj> Kr4t05, dpkg -L doomlegacy|grep bin might help
<Extreme_Unction> Not enough time in the world to configure all perfect
<KonphuzeD> ok then does any body know a mirror in canada that works all the time or one int he us that works all the time
<RollyW> _jason are you sure it plays mp3?
<Extreme_Unction> It does
<Extreme_Unction> Having problems or something, RollyW?
<Kr4t05> robertj: Package `doomlegacy' is not installed.
<RollyW> yes, it doesnt want to open mp3, could be the file i suppose
<IdleOne> !wine
<RollyW> ill try a diff one
<Extreme_Unction> What does it say?
<Kr4t05> !tell RollyW about restriced formats
<RollyW> some media could not be playable
<Kr4t05> !tell RollyW about w32codecs
<Kr4t05> Check that link.
<robertj> Kr4t05, whatever it is called then
<Extreme_Unction> Do you have gstreamer plugins and shit? :\
<Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Extreme_Unction> (You need universe enabled)
<_jason> RollyW: i'm using it right now :)
<Extreme_Unction> If you use the gstreamer engine, anyway.
<Kr4t05> robertj: Worked, now what?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Extreme_Unction> !sex
<ubotu> Extreme_Unction: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> Extreme_Unction: don't do that!
<robertj> Kr4t05, what commands did it list?
<Extreme_Unction> Wikiscanner!
<tritium> That's not an appropriate use of the bot
<V4Vendetta> hm
<Kr4t05> robertj: It said '/usr/bin'
<RollyW> those plugins are all i need edtreme_unction?
<RollyW> *extreme
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<Kr4t05> Oh eff it.
<Extreme_Unction> Well, if my diagnosis is correct.
<Kr4t05> I can do it later.
<V4Vendetta> what is a .cbr file?
<wastrel> mmm.  /me turns off gnome's alt-f4 "close window" shortcut
<Extreme_Unction> !cbr
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Extreme_Unction
<Kr4t05> Maybe if I compile from source, it will actually work.
<Extreme_Unction> When all binary fail; compile from source!
<ClayG> Hey gang, whats a good newsreader that sorts the messages in a threaded manner, something better than thunderbird? GUI please
<robertj> dunno looks like you probably need a binary from another pkg
<basbrya1> pine
<yoyo> Toma-.... messing with iptables could work?
<wastrel> ClayG:  pan
<Plouj> grr
<Toma-> yoyo, yeh, add some rules if it makes you happy
<Kr4t05> Does XMMS support ShoutCast?
<Plouj> I would like to run ubuntu!!
<whyami> basbrya1: pine is a GUI? pine is better than thunderbird? You're pretty old-skool...
<robertj> lxdoom works with freedoom's data so...dunno
<Marsmensch> hi i wanna know the coretemp of my p4, where can i see it?
* biovore uses mutt for mail
<Kr4t05> !sensor
<ubotu> [sensor]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<yoyo> so it's not something to be worried about Toma-
<danc3> Plouj: so what's stopping you?
<Toma-> pine isnt in ubuntu repos
<Marsmensch> thx
<ClayG> thanks wastrel anything else
<RollyW> well, that was damn strange. still wont work in amarok, but will in totem
<Plouj> danc3: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg
<basbrya1> pine is pine...  i make no other claims
<endemic> Is there a good repository for more up-to-date software wlike Firefox 1.5 and such?
<Plouj> can't boot into an installed system
<Toma-> yoyo, not really. if youre concerned, run "who" when you think someone is connected and itll say whos connected
<Extreme_Unction> endemic: I found it easier to scout for deb packages.
<Kr4t05> !tell Marsmensch about sensor
<endemic> Extreme_Unction: that was my backup plan :)
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah
<yoyo> gee.... just seeing that line in firestarte freaked me out Toma-
<Extreme_Unction> just sudo dkpg -i it
<danc3> Plouj: dunno, how'd you get it installed then?
<Plouj> danc3: just booted the livecd
<RollyW> Extreme_Unction: any idea why it would now work on totem, but not amerok?
<Toma-> yoyo, :P
<danc3> Plouj: booting a liveCD doesn't install anything
<Extreme_Unction> Look in the options and make sure the sound engine is on Gstreamer and the output is alsasink
<Plouj> danc3: erm, I meant the instller cd
<Plouj> sorry
<yoyo> ok thanks Toma-
<Extreme_Unction> It's under the engine tab in configurations
<Toma-> bbl.
<danc3> Plouj: you must have screwed up something... looks like it can't find disk partition "sda7"
<Plouj> but I have it
<Suture> Is there any way at all to install ubuntu without a cd drive? i want to put it on my second hd
<Plouj> I  can easily boot into Gentoo installed on the same system
<nickrud> Plouj, does your grub menu.lst match those devices?
<Plouj> here is my partition layout: http://paste.opsat.net/?/291/
<Plouj> nickrud: I enter the grub commands by hand, for now
<Plouj> untill it actually boots
<elm0> anyone in here have experience with ettercap?
<tritium> Plouj: did you actually try editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Plouj> tritium: no, it would be a waste of time for me trying that and rebooting each time
<Plouj> grub has tab completion
<Plouj> I can't go wrong
<Plouj> plus, I use /boot/grug/grub.conf
<danc3> what?
<Extreme_Unction> grug
<Plouj> brbu
<Plouj> doh!
<tritium> Plouj: ubuntu uses /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Plouj> I can never spell it
<Plouj> tritium: I'm using grub installed on my gentoo system
<danc3> that's probably why it won't boot
<danc3> slow down a little
<Plouj> not really
<Plouj> it can boot
<Plouj> you see the ubuntu kernel is booting
<Plouj> its just panic-ing
<danc3> you're not making much sense
<navaneeth> how do you install "xpenguins" theme in ubuntu?
<danc3> it can boot?
<Plouj> ok,
* nickrud watches, having never used the grub command line
<wastrel> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Plouj> danc3: did you see this: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg
<danc3> Plouj: yes
<Plouj> thats (k)ubuntu booting
<RollyW> hmm, still not working with amarok
<danc3> Plouj: so what do you mean by "it can boot"?
<Suture> Is there any way at all to install ubuntu without a cd drive? i want to put it on my second hd
<Kr4t05> Suture, doubt it.
<Plouj> danc3: the kernel is being loaded into RAM
<tritium> Plouj: you need to fix your grub config file, then
<Plouj> and doing something
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone have a deb of Java 1.6.0 (Beta)
<danc3> Plouj: do you see what tritium is saying??? Fix your GRUB menu
<tritium> Extreme_Unction: we can't distribute java .debs here
<varsendagger> Suture, yeah check out hte wiki install files it is there go to !wiki
<danc3> jeez
<Plouj> tritium: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu2.jpg this is how I boot
<varsendagger> !wiki
<Kr4t05> Extreme_Unction: Bittorrent. ;D
<danc3> Plouj: don't post any more until you fix that grub setup
<syllogism> Could someone direct me to a channel where I could ask financial questions?
<varsendagger> !wiki install
<danc3> if you don't want to listen to how to fix it, don't ask
<Plouj> I'm showing you my grub setup!
<Plouj> grub setup-> http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu2.jpg
<Plouj> I showed you my partitions setup earlier
<Plouj> it all matches
<intelikey> he's back !
<danc3> Plouj: I'm done trying to help you, if you don't want to listen
<jeeves_moss> all:  any one here know how to bridge a WiFi connection to the LAN?
<Plouj> danc3: don't you understand that you are telling me to do something I can't?
<tritium> Plouj: look at your error.  There is a problem with your "root=..."
<elm0> anyone here know how to use ettercap?
<Plouj> tritium: I saw that
<danc3> but you ignored it
<Plouj> tritium: I don't know whats wrong with it
<jeeves_moss> all:  hello?
<Plouj> I installed ubuntu on /dev/sda7
<danc3> "I saw that, but I am not going to take your advice and fix it"
<varsendagger> Suture, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows?highlight=%28installation%29
<tritium> Plouj: try a proper install
<Plouj> tritium: what do you mean by that?
<danc3> I can't take it any more.
<Plouj> danc3: thats not what I'm saying.
<tritium> Plouj: fully install ubuntu, including grub (not gentoo's grub)
<Plouj> erm
<Plouj> I don't want to loose my grub
<intelikey> Plouj what error ?   i just got here.
<nickrud> Plouj: as a last resort, try sudo update-grub, and reboot. It can't hurt.
<jeeves_moss> tritium:  do you know how to do the bridging I need to do?
<tritium> jeeves_moss: no, sorry
<Plouj> intelikey: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg
<drip6> haha, just did some updates for dapper and when I logged back in I got"this is not the final artwork!"
<Plouj> but thats not the WHOLE story
<jeeves_moss> tritium:  ok, thanks.  I know how to do it in windoz, but I want the speed of Linux
<KonphuzeD> uhm this sucks i cant get seveas repository working and two or three other repos timeouts are screwing  me up.... can anybody show me a sources.list file that works with seveas all and univers all
<abes> hey can somebody help with sharing the folders with WinXP box?
<RollyW> w00t. Everytime i get a new APP working on ubuntu, its as satisfying as a month of piracy on windows
<intelikey> jpg Plouj ?   that's a pivture ?    sorry dude, no gui on this box.
<varsendagger> Suture, are you using windows
<Plouj> incorrect "root=" is a misleading error
<Plouj> :/
<tritium> how sad for you, RollyW
<V4Vendetta> RollyW~ lol
<KonphuzeD> ive changed the repository several times now
<Suture> varsendagger, yeah
<KonphuzeD> to other servers off the list
<Extreme_Unction> Bah!
<RollyW> lol, hey, nothing wrong with being psyhed to learn, is there?
<tritium> pirating is offtopic
<RollyW> *psyched
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know where I can get Java Package?
<Plouj> did you guys ever consider that maybe my root= option is right
<V4Vendetta> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Plouj> and something else is wrong?
<Spec> Is there any ubuntu-specific documentation for installing Ubuntu on a USB harddrive?
<Suture> varsendagger, I tried using the hd-media stuff but it can't find the iso i have on my hd
<tritium> Plouj: we're not here to support gentoo
<abes> I shared the folder on Ubuntu thru samba. When Im trying to connect to it from XPbox it asks me about the user and pass - i input that but it keeps on asking over and over
<Plouj> tritium: this is not about gentoo
<abes> I can access XP shared off Ubuntu
<tritium> Plouj: yes it is, since you're using gentoo's grub, and that is where your problems lie
<Plouj> how can you be so sure?
<Plouj> it boots windows
<bimberi> abes: did you set up the samba password 'sudo smbpasswd -a <yourusername>'
<abes> bimberi: I did
<varsendagger> Suture, i don't know
<intelikey> Plouj if you'd like me to try to help you with this,  please pastebin  the output of    'sudo fdisk -l ;cat /boot/grub/menu.lst ;cat /etc/fstab `   or at least the pertanant parts thereof.
<Plouj> intelikey: here is the error in text: http://paste.opsat.net/?/293/
<bimberi> abes: hm, ok, hm
<abes> bimberi: I did "sudo -s" and then "smbpasswd -a abes" if it makes any difference...
<Kr4t05> !gamepads
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> :/
<tritium> Plouj: because you have an incorrect "root=" boot option
<varsendagger> but wiki.ubuntu.org installation has a ton of ways to do it
<Plouj> intelikey: here is my partitions setup: http://paste.opsat.net/?/291/
<bimberi> abes: none, that should be fine :|
<Kr4t05> !joysticks
<ubotu> Kr4t05: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> Kr4t05: please don't abuse the bot
<Plouj> tritium: that error has a high likelihood of beeing misleading
<varsendagger> Suture, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=installation&titlesearch=Titles
<intelikey> Plouj k looking
<Jivuntu> !mono
<ubotu> mono is, like, totally, implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<Kr4t05> tritium, I'm not trying to.
<Jivuntu> !install mono on ubuntu
<ubotu> Jivuntu: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<abes> bimberi: Xp asks for the pass and user, once I give it it asks again and again, but it automatically puts the "xphostname/abes" as the username - not "abes" only
<tritium> Kr4t05: you can query ubotu in private
<dli> where is a step by step ubuntu installation guide?
<Kr4t05> oh
<Kr4t05> sorry.
<tritium> no problem
<abes> bimberi: and another thing is that it finds the Ubuntu computer only by the IP (from XP), it doesn't see it byt the hostname
<intelikey> Plouj and the menu.lst ?
<tritium> intelikey: he's not using a menu.lst (he's using gentoo grub)
<dli> help! where is the installation guide?
<Plouj> ooh!
<Plouj> gentoo grub
<Extreme_Unction> Does multiverse still carry multiverse?
<Extreme_Unction> I mean
<Extreme_Unction> lorf
<Plouj> tritium: I'm just using GRUB
<Plouj> nothing more, nothign less
<tritium> !tell Plouj about enter
<Extreme_Unction> Does multiverse still carry java-package.. I can't grab it.
<intelikey> Plouj "1 VFS: Cannot open root device "sda7" or unknown-block(0,0) <==>  3  /dev/sda5             9.4G  4.7G  4.7G  51%"  <--- there is your error.   set it to sda5  not sda7
<tritium> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<bimberi> abes: did you set up a DNS or modify the hosts file on Windows?
<Extreme_Unction> I've got multiverse in my repository but it doesn't turn up.
<Plouj> intelikey: heh, that would be my gentoo root
<intelikey> Plouj root=sda5    according to the fstab you gave me.
<abes> bimberi: not really...
<RollyW> is there a version of photoshop on linux?
<Plouj> intelikey: I use this command to boot into ubuntu: http://paste.opsat.net/?/294/
<dli> which cd should I use? install or live?
<Plouj> intelikey: ya, thats the gentoo fstab
<abes> bimberi: both Ubuntu and XP are hooked up to DHCP
<tritium> No, RollyW.
<RollyW> :(
<Plouj> intelikey: actually, I can paste the ubuntu one, hang on
<dlowell> can anyone help me with my printer not working?
<crxyem> issue, I'm wireless, during boot-up, fstab gets processed and my network connection isn't 100% up and running so smbfs shares fail
<avu> Plouj, you are missing the initrd?
<Plouj> the installer just told me to use that
<abes> RollyW: GIMP :P
<Plouj> nothing about initrd
<dli> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<Plouj> avu: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu1.jpg
<bimberi> abes: ok, i don't think that would mean that the hostname would work - but anyway it should work with the IP - i'm not sure what's wrong sorry
<avu> Plouj, well, on my ubuntu system, the initrd holds the driver needed to access my root file system, which would explain your error
<intelikey> Plouj you must use an initrd in ubuntu or compile a kernel with ext fs support.
<tritium> !tell dli about install
<dlowell> can anyone help me with my printer not working?
<Plouj> avu: how would I use it?
<Netslayer> ok i've searched the forums and can't figure out how to update to dapper..you just flip the string in a file somewhere ... help?
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<abes> bimberi: well... the issue seems to be that I cant log into Ubuntu shared folder from XP...
<dli> tritium, thanks, the starterguide doesn't include installation :(
<avu> Plouj, since you choose the hard way, you should know how to configure grub to use ubuntus initrd, right? ;)
<intelikey> initrd=/boot/<ubuntus_initrd.img>
<amin_> in my GRUB loader of OS, Ubuntu is on default for loading. How to i change the default loader of GRUB and switch it with other ?
<tritium> dli: good luck :)
<intelikey> Plouj ^
<Plouj> avu: I've never used an initrd!
<Plouj> so, not really
<abes> bimberi: so im starting to question the config file....
<Plouj> err, where would I find ubuntu's menu.lst?
<intelikey> initrd=/boot/<ubuntus_initrd.img>   <-- Plouj add that to the boot line.
<abes> bimberi: because maybe something is messed up there... do you mind taking a look at it>
<bimberi> abes: could be, althought i have it working with the default
<tritium> Plouj: /boot/grub
<Plouj> it didn't install a /boot/grub
<Plouj> at all
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<bimberi> abes: sure, put it on the pastebin - warning i'm no expert on this :)
<abes> bimberi: but you applied the changes to like "security = user" "netbios name = laptop" etc.?
<Plouj> tritium: and if I forgot to add a thought, it should get lost in space then?
<intelikey> Plouj just add the initrd to the boot line.
<tritium> Plouj: you've done it regularly
<Plouj> intelikey: just "initrd"?
<intelikey> initrd=/boot/<ubuntus_initrd.img>   <-- Plouj add that to the boot line.
<avu> Plouj, just think a bit longer before pressing enter ;P
<RollyW> does ubuntu support dual desktop?
<Plouj> tritium: I'm being bombarded by text, my brain is too slow, sorry
<bimberi> abes: nope, i only used the Gnome Shared Folders applet
<dlowell> I HAVE A HP Laserjet 4 PLUS AND IT IS NOT WORKING, I TRIED RUNNING IT POSTSCRIPT, BUT IT DIDN'T WORK, ITS A PARALLELL PORT, PLEASE HELP!!!!
<akant> like dual monitors?
<akant> I have wondered this too
<RollyW> yes, but not just the same screen repeated
<abes> bimberi: does it mean you didnt use samba?
<tritium> Plouj: it's okay, buddy :)
<Plouj> http://paste.opsat.net/?/295/ I assume because I chose not to install grub/lilo
<newubuntuman> hey, how do i get my ltmodem to work?
<Extreme_Unction> Also, does anyone know a repository that carries the java-package package?
<tritium> dlowell: all-caps is a good way to get ignored
<bimberi> abes: no i used samba, it's offered as an option when you first use that applet.
<tritium> it's in multiverse, as I showed you, Extreme_Unction
<Plouj> what I'm saying is, there is no /boot/grub
<abes> oh yeah
<dlowell> sorry
<avu> Plouj, since you are planing to use the gentoo grub anyway, this shouldn pose a problem?
<abes> bimberi: true... but you still need to install samba... and I guess configure it - right?
<Extreme_Unction> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<tritium> !info java-package
<Extreme_Unction> Multiverse is in my repo. list
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<Plouj> avu: well, it is
<crxyem> looking for some help with samba
<crxyem> plz
<tritium> Extreme_Unction: did you apt-get update first?
<avu> Plouj, why?
<abes> crxyem: me too :P
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<bimberi> abes: yep, the applet even did the install (a nice bit of work by it's developer i must say)
<abes> crxyem: what problem do you have?
<Extreme_Unction> I'll do it again.
<Plouj> avu: simply because this problem exists
<Plouj> thats why its a problem!
<abes> bimberi: cant argue that... but did u configure anything later on?
<Plouj> I dunno what to say!
<RollyW> *reitterates question about dual monitors*
<Extreme_Unction> Still not getting it.
<newubuntuman> ranyone know how to get my modem to work it's an ltmodem, ubuntu sees my modem
<intelikey> Plouj there should be a symlink in the root / of the ubuntu install to the initrd and the kernel.   if not they should both be in the /boot  of the ubuntu install.
<Plouj> I'll be back
<avu> Plouj, you want to use the gentoo grub, right? which is configured via the gentoo menu.lst, right?
<Jeff12088> Hi
<bimberi> abes: not really, just added an entry to the Domain / Workgroup field in the "General WIndows sharing settings" available via that applet
<crxyem> I'm trying to do this in fstab , //YEM-SERVER/Storage /home/Storage smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0 ,but it fails
<Angel_Dex> has anyon e gotten Diablo 2 to run on wine?
<crxyem> works when I type sudo mount -a tho
<bimberi> abes: in a terminal do a 'sudo netstat -plunt' and make sure that smbd is listening (ports 139 & 445)
<crxyem> I'm thinking that during the boot proccess fstab gets proccessed before my network connection is up and running
<dlowell> if anyone could help me with a HP Laserjet 4 Plus printer in ubuntu linux 5.10 that would be great, thanks
<lucis> Hi. I am trying to set up my Lexmark Z35 printer, but alas, all of the Z printers are in the Lexmark list *except* for the one I have. Any ideas?
<khafra> I followed the directions for making a 32 bit chroot in a 64 bit Ubuntu, and got this error: http://pastebin.ca/44159
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  it should work fine. my 6L works great
<intelikey> that reminds me.   what could be putting my printer on pause ?
<intelikey> cups actually
<intelikey> what can pause cups ?
<crxyem> so abes : any ideas on my issue
<abes> bimberi: ok... I changed "security = user" to "security = share" and it worked
<abes> crxyem: hmm... not really... i have ubuntu for like 2 days so I am a noob still :P
<abes> bimberi: ill leave it like that and thats it
<abes> bimberi: thanks for help anyway... take care
<frank23> lucis: I tried to setup a lexmark z33 with no luck
<crxyem> ah I see
<MrPockets> my "Music Player" wont play any radio stations, and freezes when i try to. what to do?
<dlowell> i tried to setup a HP Laserjet 4 plus with no luck
<spuck> hello. I tried this on #bittorrent, but no one there...  I have been downloading Ubuntu iso, but upload speed is mostly 0 (I wanna help out).  Is this possibly from my firewall (Shorewall on a Gentoo), and if so, what do I do to fix?
<crxyem> abes: , what problem are you having ??
<tritium> dlowell: was it plugged in and turned on when you booted?  If not, plug it in, turn it on, and run "sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart"
<dlowell> ok thanks
<bimberi> abes: ok, np :)
<Extreme_Unction> tritium: I got Java-Package from the debian woody repositories..
<tritium> dlowell: cups has to detect it when its init scripts are run
<tritium> Extreme_Unction: I would have gotten it from multiverse instead
<Rob_Dude> When I do 'sudo apt-get install libdivx4linux' it says it can't be found....am I doing something wrong?
<Extreme_Unction> ...
<Extreme_Unction> My apt-get is racist towards multiverse.
<dlowell> k
<AngryElf> hey all, i'm trying to find a way to disable the screen saver while a particular app is running and then reenable it when the app is closed
<AngryElf> any ideas?
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: getting packages from debian is generally not a good idea
<bimberi> Rob_Dude: i don't see such a package - have you checked it exists - http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> ?
<spuck> Extreme_Unction: you uncommented multiverse servers?  (sorry if I sound dumb, Ubuntu is 3 days new to me)
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<Extreme_Unction> It has every package I could imagine there is, besides Java-Package which should be there.
<ignasoft> how do i set proxy settings in synaptic?
<darthbutcher> Hey.
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: I see java-package in multiverse
<darthbutcher> How do I CHMod a folder?
<darthbutcher> I want to install a new theme in Amarok.
* Extreme_Unction sighs
<spuck> Extreme_Unction: sorry, I'm out, I'm too new here (Gentoo for many years - I still try emerging on my laptop...)
<intelikey> darthbutcher "how do i chmod a folder" hehhe.   chmod /folder/
<CaptainMorgan> hey
<bimberi> ignasoft: you set up the http_proxy environment variable (you can add it to /etc/environment to make it permanent) - http_proxy=http://username:password@address.of.proxy:port
* biovore puts some spices in CaptainMorgan and drinks him. :-P
<spuck> darthbutcher: "chmod 777 folder" will get all permissions - sometimes helpful when debugging
<Angel_Dex> has anyon e gotten Diablo 2 to run on wine?
<ignasoft> k thanks
<Rob_Dude> bimberi:  I was following the directions in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<unix_infidel> is there an ubuntu net install?
<intelikey> darthbutcher if you know binary system  read write execute 111 = 7        owner group world   111 111 111 = 777
<bimberi> ubotu tell Rob_Dude about ubuntuguide
<spuck> darthbutcher: oh, and that can be a security risk, reduce permissions when you figure out what works
<darthbutcher> Thanks.
<darthbutcher> :-D
<frank23> Rob_Dude: that guide was never really good and is BADLY out of date
<Plouj> this didn't help me: http://paste.opsat.net/?/296/
<darthbutcher> It worked.
<spuck> intelikey: octal
<lsbalaji> hi
<lsbalaji> hi
<intelikey> spuck no bin
<unix_infidel> anyone, does ubuntu have a netinstall iso available?
<bimberi> unix_infidel: there are some 'Advanced Install Methods' described via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<darthbutcher> I now feel like a moron!
<darthbutcher> I can install amaroK themes in amarok itself.
<darthbutcher> Don't need to extract it myself.
<darthbutcher> :-P
<unix_infidel> uh oh, "ubuntu advanced install methods"
<unix_infidel> that's surry.
<spuck> intelkey: the number format is octal (3 bits per digit, rolls over at 8)
<unix_infidel> scurry*
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, I gotcha
<endemic> Is there an easy quick fix to disable the system bell when I dont want it. I just install ubuntu on my laptop and it'd be rather annoying to have my system bell go off if I was in a meeting :)
<Kr4t05> ...
<Kr4t05> I got Doom Legacy to work.
<Kr4t05> But
<Kr4t05> lsdldoom: symbol lookup error: lsdldoom: undefined symbol: open_music
<Angel_Dex> same!
<Angel_Dex> i got that same error
<Angel_Dex> <.<
<Kr4t05> Hold on.
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know where I can pick up a deb package of Java 1.6.0 beta
<bimberi> unix_infidel: that's just the heading, could be quite straightforward :)
<intelikey> 3 bits per digit.....   yes  3 binary digits.   like i said  but that's off topic.
<unix_infidel> bimberi: that was SARCASM.
<dlowell> can anyoen help me with my HP Laserjet 4 Plus printer not working on ubuntu 5.10, its in a parallel port and, i turned it on before i booted up and i ran "sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart" and that still didn't work, any ideas??
<unix_infidel> ubuntu and "advanced installation" is sorta an oxymoron considering...
<unix_infidel> anyone ever done a server install?
<bimberi> unix_infidel: ... which doesn't transmit well in text i'm afraid
<unix_infidel> what packages are installed?
<La_PaRCa> unix_infidel, all the dependencies for ubuntu-server
<intelikey> unix_infidel base system    no X
<La_PaRCa> ubuntu-server is the metapackage for the server install
<spuck> intelikey: sorry about this more off topic, but 4 binary digits is still represented in hex, 3 in octal, 1 in binary - it's all about the final representation.
<unix_infidel> La_PaRCa: sure, where's the list of all deps for that metapackage
<spuck> intelikey: hey, let's just be friends.
<intelikey> best thing youve said ye.
<intelikey> yet
<Rob_Dude> er, um, is there an apt-get to install divx codecs?  I keep finding out of date info on websites
<shiv> how do i change nick
<Kr4t05> http://forums.newdoom.com/showthread.php?t=25777&page=2
<Kr4t05> Angel_Dex
<intelikey>  /nick
<Kr4t05> That
<Plouj> http://paste.opsat.net/?/297/ even after apt-get update :/
<La_PaRCa> unix_infidel, apt-cache show ubuntu-server
<h3ax> mm
<dlowell> can anyone help with my printer (hp laserjet 4 plus)???
<unix_infidel> La_PaRCa: uhhh, no.
<intelikey> shiv /nick blah
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> methinks print is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<dli> dlowell, install hpoj
<dlowell> what is hpoj?
<lsbalaji> dli gave the precise answer
<dlowell> and how do i install i?
<intelikey> hpoj hewlett packard office jet
<shiv> thanks got it. I have dell 700m and am following the 855resolution procedure. How do I use make command. I mean I can go to the folder and than type make in terminal t says no such command
<La_PaRCa> unix_infidel, um, youre right... its ubuntu-base then
<unix_infidel> !tell unix_infidel about server
<Toma-> Kr4t05, tried installing libsdl1.2debian-oss?
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  thats an old laser printer correct?
<dlowell> yes
<Marsmensch> where to adjust the fan speed? the cpufan is running high permanently :(
<IdleOne> shiv:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darthbutcher> How do I install a splash screen theme?
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  whats the exact problem with it? the gnome printer config tool aint seeing it?
<arp> Marsmensch, what machine?
<dlowell> right
<IdleOne> shiv:  that will install tools for make and then you can make ()
<Marsmensch> arp, a p4 3,04ghz
<dlowell> and if i add it and use postscript it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  check 'dmesg' output and see if the printer is seen at all.
<arp> not sure sorry
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  that thing should be very well supported
<dlowell> how do i do that dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> in a terminal window.
<Plouj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KernelHowto is this wrong or what? I can't find the kernel-package package!
<Kr4t05> Toma-m libsdl1.2debian-oss
<Kr4t05> -m*
<Kr4t05> Meh
<jetscreamer> install it
<Kr4t05> libsdl1.2debian-oss is already the newest version.
<Toma-> ok
<dlowell> i'm running it through a parallel prot
<unix_infidel> La_PaRCa: apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-base doesnt show any deps for the meta.
<jetscreamer> no i mean kernel-package
<Toma-> bbl
<RollyW> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: got some game, maybe q4, doens't work?
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know where I can pick up a deb package of Java 1.6.0 beta?
<shiv> I get this
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ /home/shiv/855resolution/ make
<shiv> bash: /home/shiv/855resolution/: is a directory
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ /home/shiv/855resolution/ make
<lsbalaji> vlc would support dvd's right
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: doomlegacy
<jetscreamer> !quake4 bork
<ubotu> jetscreamer: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jetscreamer> who deletes the factoids
<jetscreamer> mf
<intelikey> Plouj linux   not kernel   :)
<Amaranth> shiv: just type make
<Kr4t05> oh eff it.
<jetscreamer> install the alsa one Kr4t05
<La_PaRCa> unix_infidel, depends: ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-standard
<unix_infidel> La_PaRCa: heh, silly me i expected it to show full deps.
<bimberi> ubuntulog: apt-cache show ubuntu-base
<Kr4t05> I'm turning in and letting this torrent seed.
<Plouj> intelikey: so, someone should change that wiki page?
<Amaranth> jetscreamer: I delete a lot of inappropriate ones.
<unix_infidel> not just two more meta packages.
<jetscreamer> !find libsdl1.5debian-alsa
<intelikey> Plouj the package name of the kernel is linux*
<dlowell> what am i suppose to look for after i do that
<unix_infidel> :P
<dlowell> ?
<jetscreamer> wee
<unix_infidel> im out, peace.
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  it should be shown somewhere in the dmesg output then. look for lines similer to parport0  and lp0
<Plouj> intelikey: E: Couldn't find package linux-package
<jetscreamer> Amaranth: do better research maybe?
<intelikey> !info linux
<lsbalaji> lspci o/p pls
<ubotu> linux: (Generic complete Linux kernel.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> Plouj ^
<shiv> I installed the build essentials
<shiv> I get this
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ make /home/shiv/855resolution/
<shiv> make: Nothing to be done for `/home/shiv/855resolution/'.
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: you want the -alsa sdl package
<Amaranth> jetscreamer: I never said I deleted that one.
<jetscreamer> ah good point
<shiv> sorry i am a windows slave :(
<jetscreamer> sorry
<IdleOne> !tekk shiv about paste
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<Plouj> intelikey: o_O, ok, so I change the wiki page so that other people don't get confused?
<IdleOne> !tell shiv about paste
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libsdl1.5debian-alsa' returned no results.
<jetscreamer> <dpkg> quake4 bork is probably for quake4(and d3 i'd guess)  libsdl1.2debian-all_1.2.9-0.1_i386.deb vs libsdl1.2debian-alsa_1.2.9-0.1_i386.deb  . all bad, alsa good. see updated versions also.
<jetscreamer> in debian-bots, ! speaks to many bots :o
* Kr4t05 is away: Sleep...
<intelikey> plouj maybe change it to indicate that they must translate <kernel-package>   to the propper name
<Plouj> intelikey: somehow, apt-get install linux doesn't put anything into /usr/src/
<jetscreamer> !find linux-source
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'linux-source' (2 shown): linux-source-2.6.12 ;; linux-source-2.6.12.
<jetscreamer> try the right one
<intelikey> Plouj learn  "apt-cache search linux "
<jetscreamer> see also linux-headers
<Plouj> apt-cache search linux-source shows nothing
<jetscreamer> heh
<jetscreamer> i just made the bot spell it out for you
<Plouj> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12
<NickGarvey> Plouj: do you have internet?
<jetscreamer> heh
<Plouj> no
<jetscreamer> ahhhh
<Plouj> I use beavers for communication
<IdleOne> hahaha
<NickGarvey> that would be why
<dlowell> it says parport0: Legacy device
<shiv> plz help me with this see #flood
<Plouj> :/
<dlowell> lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<dli> how to enable root account
<Plouj> I have already apt-get updated a few tiles
<Plouj> times*
<jetscreamer> shiv it they're not already in #flood it won't do any good... try a pastebin, /msg ubotu past
<jetscreamer> e
<dlowell> Dr_Willis it shows lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<Amyn> how can i change the host myname@hostname 'hostname' ?
<dlowell> and parport0: Legacy device
<Amaranth> Amyn: hostname
<jetscreamer> Plouj: try apt-cache search linux-source, then try kernel-source.. and do you want the source or the headers
<Amaranth> Amyn: :)
<jetscreamer> aka do you want to compile a kernel?
<Plouj> jetscreamer: I said, apt-cache search linux-source returns nothing
<Plouj> I get a few results for headers
<Plouj> jetscreamer: yes, essentially
<Aine> Hello everyone. Before I try the fakeRAID setup for Ubuntu, is there a switch I can use on the installer CD to recognize I'm using SATA instead of just hitting enter?
<blocky> is this the channel for all ubuntu?
<dlowell> yes
<NickGarvey> pretty much..
<IdleOne> linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 - Ubuntu patches to Linux 2.6.12
<IdleOne> linux-source-2.6.12 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches
<blocky> why is wget/apt-get downloading really slowly
<NickGarvey> Plouj: when I did the same linux-source-2.6.12 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches
<NickGarvey> oh haha
<blocky> when the rest of my network works fine
<concept10> blocky, all ubuntu all the time
<blocky> is the mirror just being slow?
<Plouj> ...
<intelikey> Aine use the function keys to read the boot help pages    [f1] 
<Plouj> I dunno
<shiv> nick plz help..
<blocky> how do I install libdvdcss2 in dapper
<Plouj> I don't see those packages
<NickGarvey> blocker, #ubuntu+1
<Plouj> nor do they want to be installed
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<NickGarvey> read the title blocky :P
<Plouj> k
<bimberi> blocky: hah, all ubuntu except dapper :P - #ubuntu+1
<jetscreamer> Plouj: check your sources.list, and maybe apt-get update again.. sudo eh
<Aine> Intelikey: I breifly checked that out before having to head out. Is there a specific menu that you know off head that I'd want to pick?
<blocky> =P
<Plouj> jetscreamer: what do I check the sources for?
<intelikey> Aine no.  sorry
<dlowell> hp laserjet 4 plus printer not working
<jetscreamer> Plouj: ping em maybe, see if your list got trashed somehow?
<dlowell> help!
<Aine> Intelikey: No problem, wanted to check before I took the drive back home to check :D
<jetscreamer> either/or
<intelikey> [f5]    maybe
<sethk> dlowell, that's generally a very easy printer
<dlowell> well its not working
<dlowell> i tried using postscript
<dlowell> and i know its not the printer cuz it runs under windows
<jetscreamer> heh
<Crshman> i have a great deal of RX packet errors on my laptops wireless, 4 times the amount of actual packets....any ideas as to why?
<Crshman> i have moved my AP, and also changed the channel....
<Dr_Willis> dlowell,  its possible the printer port/parrell port is not configured. You should just be able to select "hp/laserjet 4l" in the configs.
<jamie> Hey, is there a howto on upgrading the kernel in breezy?
<dlowell> how do i do that?
<IdleOne> jamie:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bimberi> jamie: or do you mean compiling your own?
<IdleOne> if you mean compiling talk to bimberi  ;)
<jamie> I wanted to upgrade to dapper's kernel so I could use my SD reader.
<bimberi> who will refer you to the wiki :P
<jamie> I can do a compile, I come from gentoo and linux from scratch.
<IdleOne> heh
<jamie> Afraid of breaking breezy. lol
<crxyem> hello
<IdleOne> !tell jamie about flight4
<bimberi> jamie: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto :)
<crxyem> so anyone know howto get the Fn key on a Dell to work ??
<intelikey> hehhe :}
<dli> does preparing xfonts space take long? it looks crashed
<intelikey> oh sorry.   i never saw a box that the f keys didn't work on
<dlowell> i give up
<jamie> I would love to use dapper, but ATI doesn't support Xorg 7 and I couldn't get it to downgrade to 6.9
<damo21> hi i am about to buy a laptop.... what should i take on 1 cd to test it?  does the ubuntu live cd have a memtest?
<NickGarvey> UBCD has several mem tests
<jamie> Dell laptops work great with Linux, in my option.
<BioSnorE> rgr that
<NickGarvey> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<BioSnorE> jamie: ACPI is sometimes goofy though
<NickGarvey> my hp laptop does NOT get along with linux
<intelikey> damo21 knoppix
<damo21> yes i won a bid for a dell d600 for au$600
<damo21> :)
<NickGarvey> nice
<jamie> Sweet!
<krystoff> hi there please where can i find the latest sources.list ?
<crxyem> not like f1 etc, I'm talking the blue Fn key
<damo21> and i get to chose which one, they have a whole pile
<bimberi> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<HammerBlade2020> can somone please help me with a problem, my computer keeps freezing.
<IdleOne> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dooglus> is there a versioned filesystem for ubuntu?
<krystoff> ok thanks :)
<jetscreamer> ubotu: what?
<ubotu> What what, jetscreamer?
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know where I can pick up a deb package of Java 1.6.0 beta
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<IdleOne> bimberi:  1 point for you ^
<shiv>  Couldn't find package rcconf which repos should I use. I just did a fresh install from DVD
<AngryElf> hey all, i just built a new kernel, and i'm trying to setup the entry for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst however I don't know what to put in for the initrd field.............all the other kernels on my system have a cooresponding inird.... file, however i can't find one that is associated with the kernel I built.....what am i suppose to put there?
<jamie> Synaptic.
<bimberi> :)
<jamie> Er...
<jamie> Automatix.
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<jetscreamer> AngryElf: did you use make-kpkg? and if so did you supply the --initrd directive? and if not, did you compile needed items into the kernel, not as modules?
<jamie> I've never had a problem out of it.
<intelikey> AngryElf mkinitrd
<bimberi> damo21: ubuntu live does have memtest ('memtest' at the boot prompt)
<jetscreamer> if yes, no, yes, then don't worry about it
<IdleOne> !tell shiv about repos
<HammerBlade2020> can somone please help me with a problem, my computer keeps freezing.
<jamie> First Automatix made a "Backdoor" now it's unsafe bacause it answers questions for you?
<jetscreamer> check the cpu temp?
<Syns> bittorrent sucks
<intelikey> AngryElf you have to build one if you want to use one.   but if you compile a kernel why not add fs support and not use an initrd ?
<damo21> hmm ok, i just want to know if this laptop has svga+ or just xga, plus do a memtest, before i buy it
<jamie> Memtest is good for checking ram errors.
<dli> HammerBlade2020, or run memtest86
<damo21> sxga+ sorry
<farous> hi just wondering anyone can listen to live365. or is it just me who have this problem
<jamie> No use in doing it on a new laptop.
<HammerBlade2020> dli~ i'm pretty sure it's a hard-drive problem
<abes> hello everyone, I was just wondering what is the good editor for Java for Ubuntu and what is required in order to program in Java on Ubuntu?
<damo21> jamie: this is second hand not new dude
<dli> HammerBlade2020, hdd shouldn't induce system hang usually, induces I/O errors
<AngryElf> yea, that's mostly confusing to me, i just followed the README that came with it, and it mentions nothing about initrd
<farous> abes eclipse check it out
<jamie> Ahh. Cool. :D
<jamie> Miss read, sorry friend!
<HammerBlade2020> dli~ well weird thing is, my whole desktop will lock up but if i'm on skype it will keep working
<Marsmensch> is there a posibility to uninstall all packages which were installed today
<Rob_Dude> Bah
<Rob_Dude> This is hard
<HammerBlade2020> dli~ but the hd-access light will go solid
<Rob_Dude> Is there a cool easy way to search downloads in the repository?
<jamie> I tell ya what, anyone know how to get the SD card reader on a Dell Inspriron 6000 working?
<abes> farous: i have a problem with installing it... it says that it cant be installed
<dli> HammerBlade2020, X freezes
<farous> !tell abes about repos
<NickGarvey> !mail
<ubotu> mail is, like, another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<farous> abes you need to enable some extra repos
<HammerBlade2020> dli~ yea i guess so, but i have like ATA errors in system log
<etsb> can some one help me set up a file server for an office ?
<HammerBlade2020> how do i see if it's X for sure?
<abes> farous, which repos in particular... and how do you do that? via synaptic?
<HammerBlade2020> dli~ one other thing though.. azureus will pop-up and say my HD is a read-only file-system and if i'm downloading something it will fail to write it to disk
<farous> abes am not sure but i think it is in seveas
<farous> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<farous> ^   ^
<AngryElf> intelikey, i presume I'd need an initrd.img file because all the precompiled kernels i was already using have one too?
<farous> ok can anyone connect to www.live365.com
<damo21> inspirons r ghey, too fat n chunky, im getting me a latitude for $600
<damo21> :D
<wastrel> ...
<concept10> farous, I can.. but I use streamtuner instead
<Achew22> on the ubuntu startup graphic where does it get its configuration information?
<farous> concept10: can you connect to them now. I think my ISP blocked it
<damo21> can someone tell me whats the quickest way to test the max res on a laptop,
<intelikey> AngryElf i never use an initrd except with the 'factory' ubuntu kernel which has no ext2 fs support  well no fs support other than cram i think.     but if you want to use an initrd just   man mkinitrd     and make one.
<abes> farous: eclipse-jdt: Depends: eclipse-platform (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Achew22> damo21 go to your xorg config file and run the dpkg command at the top
<abes> farous, Depends: junit (>= 3.8) but it is not installable
<Achew22> i'll look it up one sec
<HammerBlade2020> dli~ ?
<abes> farous, Depends: ant (>= 1.6.5) but it is not installable
<concept10> farous, I can connect, but I dont think its firefox compatible
<farous> abes so you need to enable some extra repos
<etsb> why cant i get auto update?
<abes> farous, how do you do that?
<etsb> always showing error
<concept10> farous, you dont know about streamtuner?
<abes> farous, synaptic?
<farous> concept10: i have streamtuner here i can not even ping it but thanx
<damo21> achew22 : i mean, without booting a full system, just a nasty boot hack or something to test the max res
<dous> hi room, where should I put wins.dat (WINS support in SAMBA) in breezy?
<Achew22> ohh -- i dont know
<concept10> farous, let me try
<Achew22> I try to avoid nasty
<dli> what packages are available in the ubuntu cd?
<Achew22> what is the startup spashscreen called?
<yuna> fggggggggggggggg
<damo21> does the livecd always use the max res of the monitor?
<ssstormy> kino is really not liking me
<Achew22> damo21 thats a good bet
<ssstormy> how would and to what format would I convert the video to be used in kino?
<Achew22> damo21 and if it doesn't try to set it higher
<ssstormy> (I'm not importing off a camera, but out of x264 and xvid files)
<bimberi> Achew22: maybe something here might help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<AngryElf> intelikey, no entry for mkinitrd? and the only package i found in synaptic has something to do with CD and USB booting
<HammerBlade2020> Can somone help me with a hard-drive issue?
<damo21> achew22: is there a commandline app to increase the res quickly
<concept10> farous, I can connect with streamtuner/xmms, but gosh those streams are horrible (56k)
<Achew22> to my knowlege no...
<Toma-> damo21, if it verifies your monitors vert and horz sync, then yes. otherwise youll only have 1024
<Toma-> or 1048
<Achew22> bimberi the syncrate is wrong on the startup graphic it makes the tv freak out
<Toma-> whatever it is
<intelikey> AngryElf mkinitrd --help     ?
<Achew22> any ideas?
<farous> ok thanx concept10 perhaps they have problem on the site or for somehow they are blocked here. will check my friewall than isp
<farous> thanx again
<bimberi> Achew22: no sorry :|
<Achew22> I wish I knew how to change that...
<Achew22> I fear for my tv
<damo21> toma: heres my problem, i have about 2 minutes to test the res of an lcd monitor before i buy the laptop
<wastrel> Achew22:  you can turn it off by removing "splash" in your grub menu.lst
<Achew22> no I like it, its sexy. I just want the image to not look like its being hit with nerve gass
<Achew22> gas*
<Toma-> damo21, ctrl-alt-+ or - on the keypad will cycle thru the detected modes
<ssstormy> AngryElf, inirtd-tools
<intelikey> AngryElf info mkinitrd     might have a page.   idk
<Toma-> ahhh laptop
<Toma-> doh
<etsb> why is it showing errors everytime i try to get update
<AngryElf> thanx ssstormy
<Toma-> xresprobe ?
<yuna> asskum
<damo21> toma: i just want to know if this laptop im buying has 1400x1050 or 1024x768
<ssstormy> AngryElf, welcome. you found it?
<jb1> anybody else get scorched by today's dapper updates?
<wastrel> Achew22:  look into usplash/bootsplash configuration - dunno anything about it, i turned mine off ;] 
<ssstormy> jb1, take it for granted
<AngryElf> yup
<Achew22> wastrel thankyou
<Toma-> damo21, ask the person youre buying it from?
<bimberi> jb1: /topic
<ejofee> all my gtk apps lag (for different intervals)... anybody have any idea why?
<damo21> Toma: not possible, its an auction
<ssstormy> ejofee, you have a slow computer?
<Toma-> i see...
<jb1> had to turn off everything to do with dri and gl in my xorg.conf
<Toma-> damo21, what brand/model?
<Achew22> wastrel where are the configuration files
<damo21> Toma: basically i want to chuck a bootcd into it and quickly test ram + max res
<ejofee> ssstormy: yes, if amd64 is slow.
<ejofee> :)
<crxyem> so any clues how to get the special Fn Key working on a laptop
<AngryElf> intelikey, so, if i compiled my kernel with ext3 support built in (not as a module) then i wouldn't need an initrd.img file?
<farous> it is the dam isp
<ejofee> ssstormy: i said gtk apps. not all.
<Toma-> you wont "quickly" test ram. memtest is slow...
<farous> ok thanx all for the help
<ssstormy> ejofee, I knew it!  you had one of those.  better upgrade fast!  :)  try reinstalling gtk maybe
<ejofee> windows won't refresh
<KonphuzeD> ah man very sad
<intelikey> AngryElf if your / is ext3 correct.
<KonphuzeD> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<KonphuzeD>   403 Forbidden
<ssstormy> AngryElf, yeah that's the case.
<ejofee> ssstormy: i did that already... no use :(
<dli> how to enable the root account? I don't want to type passwd for each apt-get
<damo21> Toma: i wont wait for memtest to finish, but if they cheated me and shoved incompatible ram in there it will quickly show up
<wastrel> Achew22:  all i know is what it's called & how to disable it :]   ask google-  you're probably going to want to change the vga mode it's trying to use.
<ssstormy> dli I think if oyu add your user to the admin group
<bimberi> dli: sudo -i    gets you a root shell
<intelikey> dli  sudo passwd
<Toma-> i see
<AngryElf> intelikey, since i'm a noob, and didn't read all the config options--cause there's a few thousand-- is there a way to tell if i did or not?
<tamzarian> anyone wanna help me go about installing this: http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=319102&pfp=srch1
<ssstormy> AngryElf, go to /boot/configblablah
<ssstormy> AngryElf, or if you did this one, check in /proc/config.gz
<dli> bimberi, intelikey thanks
<intelikey> AngryElf try to boot it.   if it is there you did  :)
<damo21> Toma: dell latitude d600
<Toma-> damo21, well, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will give you a more hands on setup of the monitor
<bimberi> dli: yw :)
<ssstormy> AngryElf, the proc/config.gz is a special option you have to enable, I always do
<yuna> helo can i c8 with u all?
<intelikey> AngryElf if the kernel panix  then it's not there.
<damo21> Toma: they made 2 models with sxga+ and xga
<ssstormy> intelikey, well not for sure
<crxyem> looks like ik8utils package should do the job for me,
<ssstormy> intelikey, it could have other issues
<AngryElf> CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m   <--means it's a module?
<tamzarian> and my printer; http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=314130&pfp=SEARCH
<ssstormy> AngryElf, yeah
<damo21> i only want the laptop if its the sxga+
<AngryElf> damn
<KonphuzeD> oh my turns out there is a bunch more complaints above that
<ssstormy> AngryElf, but if you don't do a make clean
<ssstormy> AngryElf, then the rebuild will only take a few minutes
<intelikey> yeah AngryElf that's true.     but that would be the most likely.
<damo21> Toma: but i need a quick way to test about 10 laptops
<tamzarian> anyone? i'm really lost...
<tamzarian> :(
<AngryElf> can i change that to Y and then do      'make modules_install install'      again?
<ssstormy> AngryElf, no you have to do "make" first
<HammerBlade2020> can somone tell me why i can boot my computer fine, run stuff fine, but after a few hours my HD ( i think ) messes up and azureus tells me it's a read-only filesystem and then X freezes andi have to reboot my comptuter, Help needed...................
<ssstormy> AngryElf, then do that
<jetscreamer> AngryElf: use make-kpkg maybe someday
<Wammy> what sound system does ubuntu come with as default?
<Toma-> damo21, humm...
<tamzarian> I might go back to windows XD
<jetscreamer> you need to make clean first eh
<wastrel> HammerBlade2020:  your processor may be overheating
<ssstormy> Wammy, esd and alsa
<krystoff> can i do a dist-upgrade in place of upgrade ?
<ssstormy> jetscreamer, nah I don't make clean very often, and it works for me
<HammerBlade2020> wastrel~ but azureus said
<Wammy> where can i find alsaconfig ?
<HammerBlade2020> wastrel~ always says, read-only file system
<ssstormy> jetscreamer, it always just rebuilds what it needs too
<yuna> comce comcecomce comce comce comce comce comce comce comce comce comce
<wastrel> HammerBlade2020:  or you're running out of disk space?
<IdleOne> krystoff:  yeah
<HammerBlade2020> wastrel~ no i got 120 gigs free
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, that sounds like hardware issues
<krystoff> thx IdleOne
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ yea...
<damo21> Toma: last time i checked the bios, it said xga on a d600, but im not sure if its accurate, so then i might just use the ubuntu-livecd and memtest it
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ i cleaned the case and checked the connections :\
<intelikey> HammerBlade2020 what release ?
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey~ breezy
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, something like that says things like heat problems to me
<jetscreamer> Wammy: it's in alsa-base i 'think'
<jetscreamer> alsaconf
<dli> how to get X from the installation cd
<Wammy> jetscreamer, is that installed by default?
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ i vacuumed the case :\
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, try running with the thingy in an open space with te cover off and maybe even add another fan, even if it's just a regular 12" deal
<tamzarian> how do I compile the ZD1211 drivers?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, wow
<jetscreamer> Wammy: not sure but i don't think so... usually only needed for 2.4 kernels i believe...
<jb1> tamzarian: try here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3845
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, try someone else's harddrive
<Wammy> hrm
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ not possible ...
<ssstormy> tamzarian, you dont' need to
<Wammy> im having problems with the soundcard on my laptop
<tamzarian> why not?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, have you moved from windows?
<jetscreamer> HammerBlade2020: did you check the cpu temp?
<cK-gLocK> sup people anyone know how to get hotkeys to work in xmms running ubuntu 5.10.
<tamzarian> I am having problems getting my HWU54G working
<ssstormy> tamzarian, caus ethey come with ubuntu
<HammerBlade2020> jetscreamer~ how do i do that
<tamzarian> it wont autodetect
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ a long time ago
<tamzarian> really?
<tamzarian> how can I find them?
<tamzarian> im an uber noob
<jetscreamer> HammerBlade2020: usually in the bios there's a monitor
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, did this problem just start happening?
<lad_of_nod> Help! fstab is broken and read on from recov console. how can i edit/save changes?
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ yes
<intelikey> HammerBlade2020 yeah it does sound hardware'ish  any possable tests to that affect like running the live cd  not accessing the hdd but using lots of cpu power may be revieling...
<ssstormy> jetscreamer, you can also do apt-get install sensors-*something*
<hawkeye> hello?
<tamzarian> do I have to grab the drivers off my ubuntu disk?
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey~ i have some live-cd's how do i find out if it is over-heating ?
<cK-gLocK> sup people anyone know how to get hotkeys (play,pause,stop,nexttrack,prevtrack) to work in xmms running ubuntu 5.10.
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, sensors-applet and hddtemp
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey~ but why does azureus always tell me that it's a read-only filesystem
<Goldfisch> lad_of_nod: Use a LiveCD, mount the drives, and then you can proceed to edit fstab.
<farous> anyone know why i can access live365.com form my other computer but not from this one. both running ubuntu linux
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ i'm using xfce btw :\
<hawkeye> does any1 know how 2 install wine on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<ssstormy> hawkeye, ytou can always build it yourself
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ like i'll be downloading something, then all the sudden it's a read-only file system azureus crashes and then the whole pc crashes, and i know it's not just an azureus problem
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, sensord
<tamzarian> ssstormy, wanna help me install the ZD1211 drivers real quick?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, try that one.  it runs as a proc and logs to the system logs
<intelikey> HammerBlade2020 as to why the same error.  that is why i sujested omitting the hdd from a test run to see if it infact would reproduce that error without the hdd.
<Toma-> damo21, seems the live cd will detect 1280 if its possible, so, if you can get 1280, you should be able to goto 1400...
<ssstormy> tamzarian, you mena it's not working normally?
<tamzarian> nope
<jetscreamer> sensors-detect
<tamzarian> it wont autoconnect
<ssstormy> tamzarian, have you upgraded or anything, or is it fresh?
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey~ okay how should i do that
<tamzarian> I just installed ubuntu for the first time today
<tamzarian> no errors or anything
* Goldfisch pats tamzarian on the head.
<lad_of_nod> for some reason my root is /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root and im not sure how to get to the proper place to mount
<Wammy> anyone have an idea where i could get the driver (or how to make it work) for a Neomagic NM2200 audio card?
<ssstormy> tamzarian, ok so go to command prompt and type ifconfig wlan0 up
<tamzarian> in windows?
<tamzarian> XD
<intelikey> live cd. HammerBlade2020    and maybe even unplug the hdd if possable.
<cK-gLocK> 6.01 is coming soon isnt it? would i be uble to just upgrade to 6.10 with ease? without losing anything
<tamzarian> I gotta look for the command
<cK-gLocK> 6.01 i mean yea
<tamzarian> prompt
<cK-gLocK> from 5.10
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey~ i got sensor-d installed what now
<ssstormy> tamzarian, make sure you are root user, or you add "sudo" beforehand
<ssstormy> tamzarian, just hit ctl+alt+F1
<AngryElf> make-kpkg didn't ask me a single question and has just started make-ing
<Goldfisch> lad_of_nod: You installed an LVM setup, root and all. Not sure I can help there. I haven't done root-on-LVM yet.
<tamzarian> k
<ssstormy> tamzarian, and ctl+alt+F7 to get back to X
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, start sensord and let it run, watch the systme logs
<Goldfisch> Okay, I found me a spare partition (old WIndows one) on my debian machine. Blew it away, and just got Ubuntu loaded on it. Neat!
<starpause> the default terminal program isn't displaying text i type. is there a way to reset it without Xing out and starting a new one
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ okay it's running.. where are the logs
<intelikey> HammerBlade2020 also scan the last log entries for the previous run to see what might show up there just before she crashes.
<AngryElf> and it set ext3 support to module, again.....what good was that?
<wastrel> what's azureus?  that's a gnutella client?
<tamzarian> it says permission denied
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, /var/log/syslog
<ssstormy> AngryElf, what do you mean again?
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ localhost sensord Error getting sensor data: lm85/in5: Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<wastrel> on the livecd where is the user's temporary filesystem located?
<jb1> wastrel: azureus is a java bittorrent client
<ssstormy> AngryElf, what config file are ytou reading to?
<tamzarian> when I type ifconfig wlan0 up
<AngryElf> i have no idea
<ssstormy> AngryElf, how do you know it's building as a module?
<Toma-> tamzarian, "sudo ifup wlan0"
<ssstormy> tamzarian, yes?
<AngryElf> i just typed make-kpkg and it flew through the config options as if i was holding enter, then it started making
<ssstormy> Toma- ifup works in ubuntu?
<AngryElf> cause i scrolled up and i found the ext3 question....and it said m
<uzair_> hey all
<Toma-> yes indeedy
<ssstormy> AngryElf, don't do make-kpkg
<uzair_> can someone help me with a problem with wine/steam?
<farous> anyone know why i can access live365.com form my other computer but not from this one. both running ubuntu linux. i get the message unkown host trying to ping it
<wastrel> HammerBlade2020:  are you mounting your hard drive with the livecd and telling azureus to download stuff to there?
<uzair_> farous: check firewall settings?
<HammerBlade2020> wastrel~ i'm not on a live-cd
<HammerBlade2020> wastrel~ i'm on an HD installed breezy
<AngryElf> so i have to 'make' again
<tamzarian> ok im back
<farous_> uzair_: i disabbled the firewall
<wastrel> nvm :] 
<ssstormy> AngryElf, yeah, but dont' sweat it
<AngryElf> how do i know that it will use the config file that iv'e modified so that ext3=Y ?
<uzair_> hmm
<ssstormy> AngryElf, which config file did you change?
<tamzarian> when I typed up ifconfig wlan0 up it gave me an error, permission denied
<ssstormy> tamzarian, you gotta be root
<uzair_> anyone get steam to run with wine?? i'm havin a bit of trouble
<AngryElf> /boot/config_version-i'm-using
<tamzarian> how would I do that?
<ssstormy> AngryElf, that's like a backup for future reference
<tamzarian> I also typed ifconfig wlan0
<tamzarian> without the up
<AngryElf> so where's the config file that make will actually read?
<ssstormy> AngryElf, the real config that make program reads from is (in this case) at /usr/src/linux_version_/.config
<tamzarian> weee, its SO cool to be a noob
<uzair_> lol
<farous_> ok will reboot now
<HammerBlade2020> i guess it is heat
<tamzarian> like windows all over again
<HammerBlade2020> localhost kernel [4295943.270000]  CPU1: Temperature above threshold
<HammerBlade2020> what should i do about heat?
<ssstormy> tamzarian, you need to do ifconfig wlan0 up
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: check cpu fan
<tamzarian> ok
<tamzarian> I did that too
<HammerBlade2020> cafuego~ i mean should i take the cover off the case or?
<tamzarian> but it gave me the permissions error
<a0d> i'm having some problems with my bind dns configuration, the problem consist in this, when i'm trying to ping all my clients machines from my dns server it cant ping all of then because it is not resolving the names, but when i'm from any other machine from my domain i can ping all of the others including the dns server, what am i doing wrong?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, check the heat conductor goop on the proccessor connecting it to the fan
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: That would help to see if the fan is spinning, yes.
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, get a new fan-heatsink assembly
<Achew22> okay, can someone help me out -- how do you decode this 1280x1024-32@80 what does it mean -- 1280x1024 resolution at 32 bit but what is the 80 for?
<AngryElf> ok
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, make sure the case has sufficient airflow through
<HammerBlade2020> i dunno how to install a fan/heatsink
<intelikey> hmmm 135m is not enough room to install kernel source and build one is it?
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: That's trivial. See if it's broken first.
<ssstormy> intelikey, not likely
<Goldfisch> Probably 80hz refresh rate.
<HammerBlade2020> okay...
<cafuego> intelikey: Not a 2.6 kenrel, no.
<HammerBlade2020> how do i see if it's broken
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: If the fan is not spinning, it's broken.
<tamzarian> how do I get past the permission denied error when I type up ifconfig wlan0 up
<NickGarvey> use sudo
<cafuego> tamzarian: 'sudo'
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, have you opened the case?
<NickGarvey> night guys
<tamzarian> whats sudo?
<Goldfisch> sudo ifconfig wlan0
<ssstormy> tamzarian, or you can do "exit" until it logs out and login as rot
<cafuego> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tamzarian> ok
<jb1> tamzarian: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"  put in your password and it should work
<ssstormy> tamzarian, a program that lets you pretend ot be root
<tamzarian> let me try that
<intelikey> tamzarian sudo ?
<tamzarian> I think it worked
<tamzarian> it didnt show any confirmation
<tamzarian> just asked for pass
<jb1> tamzarian: "sudo ifup wlan0" is shorter, though
<tamzarian> and I gave it mine
<ssstormy> tamzarian, you're fine then
<tamzarian> ok
<ssstormy> tamzarian, now do you have gnome installed?
<tamzarian> how do I get out of command prompt to test it?
<HammerBlade2020> i took the side off
<wastrel> a0d:  mostly desktop users here, maybe try on #linux
<cafuego> jb1: Those commands to two DIFFERENT things
<tamzarian> I have ubuntu 5.10 installed
<tamzarian> is that gnome?
<HammerBlade2020> it's spinning
<HammerBlade2020> what do i check now
<ssstormy> tamzarian, ok switch to ctl+alt+F7
<dli> does the ubuntu installation cd support hsf modem?
<tamzarian> k
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: is it making  a noise whilst spinning?
<a0d> i'm having some problems with my bind dns configuration, the problem consist in this, when i'm trying to ping all my clients machines from my dns server it cant ping all of then because it is not resolving the names, but when i'm from any other machine from my domain i can ping all of the others including the dns server, what am i doing wrong?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, hmm try sticking your hand around to see if the air is hot,and if the fans are moving air
<norris> i just finished a podcast on installing ubuntu on a new laptop/getting wireless working etc http://lottalinuxlinks.com/podcast/
<tamzarian> un ub ctl+alt+f7
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ okay
<tamzarian> do I just test my connection now
<tamzarian> ?
<ssstormy> tamzarian, no
<tamzarian> ok
<HammerBlade2020> cafuego~ yea it's making noise
<ssstormy> tamzarian, are you back in the graphical place?
<tamzarian> yea
<Aine> Hey all. I just set my screen res on install to 1600x1200 and I cant now kill X and try to run xorg conf
<cK-gLocK> will i be able to upgrade to 6.04 dapper drake from my current 5.10 breezy badger setup? once it rlsed
<Aine> how can I get to the console to run it
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ ot
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ it's moving air, and it's not real hot
<ssstormy> tamzarian, go to system->Admin->networking menu
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: Does it sound unhealthy (rattle, squeak, whine) or ok?
<norris> podcast rss feed at http://lottalinuxlinks.com/podcast/rss.xml
<tamzarian> hang on
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, is the heatsink hot?
<darthbutcher> How do I copy the files from my iPod onto Linux?
<wastrel> Aine:  your X is frozen?
<wastrel> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<tamzarian> ok im in
<bimberi> cK-gLocK: yes, a dev is working on a special app to manage the upgrade
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ the HD is very very hot..
<ssstormy> Aine, do ctl+alt+F1 and log in, then do killall gdm
<dli> how do I install X from the installation cd?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, that could be why
<darthbutcher> I already have Amarok.
<Aine> Wastrel: It has the funky color bars like when someone puts in a wrong vert refresh.
<darthbutcher> I am happily listening to my music.
<cK-gLocK> nice man
<dad_> Hey all..  How do I connect to my wireless router at home AFTER I have disabled SSID Broadcasting (So other people can't as easily scan for it).. I tried 'iwconfig ath0 essid MYSSID channel MYCHANNEL' and wpa_supplicant'ed it, but 'dhclient' still isn't authenticating..  Do I have to indicate the router's specific MAC Address somewhere?
<cK-gLocK> very nice
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, is a fan blowing in it's general direction?
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ what the fuck do i do to cool it
<darthbutcher> But, how do I get it on my Hard Drive.
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ not really..
<Aine> ssstrormy: Thank you, that did it :D
<intelikey> Aine [crtl] +[alt] +[f2]   = goto tty2        tty7  is where X lives.
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: Install 'hddtemp' to see HOW hot the HD is.
<tamzarian> I THINK ITS WORKING
<tamzarian> I SETUP MY STUFF
<tamzarian> let me test it
<ssstormy> tamzarian, did you setup the wireless ESSID and stuff?
* talios updates his sources.list to mention dapper and wonders if he's currently still crazy ;p
<HammerBlade2020> dev/sda1: WDC WD1600JD-22HBB0:  36C or F
<cafuego> talios: yes
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, that's funny
<cafuego> HammerBlade2020: 36C is not a problem.
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, the human body is only about that
<jb1> talios: today's updates were toxic for a lot of people. you might want to wait a couple of days
<tamzarian> yup ssstormy
<HammerBlade2020> well it feels reallllllllly hot
<tamzarian> should work fine
<Aine> ssstormy: What was the command to run the xorg config?
<tamzarian> after it enables itself
<intelikey> talios dont mix repos.   you will be reloading your system.
<tamzarian> its still enabling be right back
<ssstormy> Aine, umm I think X -config or X -conf something like that
<talios> jb1, I see in #ubuntu+1 gtk's borked with some replacements in the topic
<wastrel> Aine:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ssstormy> tamzarian, if it takes FOREVER it's not working; it will close after a while if it can't connect
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ how do i cool the HD
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, get a fan to blow right at it
<HammerBlade2020> how do i do that ;\
<talios> intelikey, i'm not touching backports at all - only restricted/multiverse/universe
<tamzarian> oh
<tamzarian> then I did something wrong huh
<tamzarian> :(
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, well start with making sure it's not in any crevices or places that air can't flow well
<streetclerk> When I try to install Ubuntu my monitor just shows a bunch of yellow/blue colors.. shapes. etc.. I'm using a GForce4 video card, and an Imagequest-Hyndai LCD monitor. Can anyone help?
<talios> mmm, I'd try the live cd of flight4 if it actually booted ;(  4 machines and it sticks on LVM
<ssstormy> tamzarian, go to a console and let's try again
<linux_user400354> How can I add this to my path "/usr/local/jdk1.5.0_06/bin/"
<tamzarian> the little light isnt blinking
<tamzarian> ok
<ssstormy> tamzarian, this is the harder way
<intelikey> talios that's not what i'm saying.     'do not install packages from one release on another'
<AngryElf> ssstormy, now that i have ext3 built into the kernel, I can delete the initrd line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and it should start up fine?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, maybe one thing you could do is if you have an intake fan
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ the hd is in a rack
<ssstormy> AngryElf, yes
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, what kinda rack?  is it a regular computer case?
<intelikey> talios upgrade the whole release or none of it.
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ it's a gateway
<AngryElf> ssstormy, intelikey, thanx for your help
<talios> intelikey, true - in theory an apt-get dist-upgrade -should- do the wholething thou right/
<talios> ?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, I'm not sure what that is... is it sitting on anything, or supported
<talios> intelikey, after all - thats how I installed breezy (from hoary)
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ it's in a metal rack
<Rob_Dude> So, I've got ubuntu running and VMware setup and all the apps and what not I need (Well, that's not true, I have a lot of .XLS files that won't open/crash OpenOffice - but aside from that)...everything is setup.  But I'm bored.  What are some good games that run in Linux?
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ screwed in
<intelikey> if you set all the repos to the new   then yes talios
<wastrel> linux_user400354:  open up your .bash_profile, and add the line   export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/jdk1.5.0_06/bin/      or for a system-wide change, edit /etc/profile
<ssstormy> but is it flat on anything, or are the top and bottom out in the open?
<Aine> Rob_Dude: Have you tried America's Army>
<talios> intelikey, 700mb of packages to download - I sure hope thats all :)
<ssstormy> tamzarian, are you ready?
<intelikey> talios probably   but there is like 13g of packages totoal
<intelikey> !dstats dapper
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, ok do you have any extra fans, or is the hd near a fan?
<tr011> some good editor for java with sintax completion and debugger ?
<wastrel> tr011:  eclipse?
<talios> intelikey, yah - I don't have any kde etc.
<ssstormy> tr011, jedit, but you need to follow a small guide to instlal it
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ no i don't and no it isn't
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on dapper... 18601 packages, 1749 maintainers, 38121 MB installed size, 11712 MB compressed size.
<talios> eclipse or netbeans are good for free stuff
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, you need something like a fan to cool it and move air or water if you wanna get real crazy
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ eh... i dunno what to do
<Rob_Dude> Aine:  Nope, But I'll try it now :)
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, is it an old hd?
<ssstormy> and is it still relaly hot to the touch?
<linux_user400354> wastrel, when i add to my .bash_profile, does it matter where i add? should i add between the if fi or at the very end?
<Aine> Rob_Dude: It's a great game. The linux version will be released soon (The new version 2.6, you can still play 2.5) www.americasarmy.com if you want to check it out
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, also, what about the processor?  what's it's temprature?
<intelikey> HammerBlade2020 i've got a few of the cooling chips from a nucular sub that can hard freeze it if you want.   :)
<HammerBlade2020> intelikey~ lol
<wastrel> linux_user400354:  at the end outside an if block
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ i dunno what it is
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ and it isn't old
<ssstormy> intelikey, must get cold in th eevenings :)
<krystoff> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, check those tempreature readings again
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ is it better to have the side of the case off or on
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ and i moved it more out in the open and the temp is dropping
<daidungsi> hello
<daidungsi> can i ask you a question ?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, well you'll get better circulation with the case open and the thing in open areas
<norris> i just finished a podcast on installing ubuntu on a new laptop/getting wireless working etc http://lottalinuxlinks.com/podcast/
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, but of course it's athstetically less pleasing
<daidungsi> i forgot the root password
<HammerBlade2020> ssstormy~ well i can leave it open since i don't see it anyway
<ssstormy> daidungsi, sudo passwd
<daidungsi> how i find it ?
<streetclerk> can anyone help me with video card/monitor problems?
<ssstormy> HammerBlade2020, if it helps then you might as well try leaving it open
<daidungsi> thank
<Rob_Dude> I installed w32codecs but I still can't play most of my .wmv movies.  I'm using VLC; is there something else I should do?
<wastrel> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<jb1> does anybody else find ubuntu's network installs a bit wanting?
<dli> can I install gnome from ubuntu CD?
<ssstormy> dli you bet
<tamzari> my connection cut out
<tamzari> :|
<ssstormy> jb1, not compared to windows
<dli> ssstormy, apt-get install gnome ?
<tamzari> ok so im in the command console
<newubuntuman> hey, why does modprove lt_serial not work?
<tamzari> what now ssstormy
<KonphuzeD> ah i still cant get w32 i changed the repositiries to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and now synaptic does not even find w32codec
<ssstormy> dli um no I think do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ssstormy> tamzari, go to command line
<tamzari> im in
<jb1> ssstormy: in redhat, you just give the installer an IP and a directory and it goes finds the iso
<tamzari> ahh
<tamzari> my name is shorter
<daidungsi> oh yes
<ssstormy> tamzari, and do iwconfig wlan0 essid -wireless name-
<Mercutio150> can someone help me with something?
<daidungsi> i succeed
<ssstormy> jb1, I could do that with ubuntu if I wanted...
<tamzari> my wireless name is my SSID right?
<dli> ssstormy, I'm in big trouble, I have hsf modem, how can I get it work? I couldn't just download the driver, before I can get it driven up
<daidungsi> thanks ssstormy
<ssstormy> tamzari, yeah that's what I meant
<intelikey> actually these things are lots of fun to play with.   they are ceramic composite squares about 2" x 2" x 1/8" with two electric leads   you put 12v in and one side goes to about -20F  the other will fry an egg....   reverse the leads and the heat/cold swaps sides... HammerBlade2020   but i've never applied one to any good use yet.
<jb1> ssstormy: i haven;t found the option in the dapper installer yet
<krystoff> there's no more w32codecs or java in plf repo ?
<zipper> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Mercutio150> I am trying to access programs that I dl'd with synaptic but don't know how
<ssstormy> dli, you can boot windows or whatever, go online and download the .deb package for your modem driver, then come back and do a dpkg -i filename.deb
<ssstormy> jb1, you have to do it by hand though
<dli> ssstormy, too late, windows is gone
<wastrel> thermocouple
<wastrel> no, peltier junction
<ssstormy> dli, then you need another computer or osme kinda live cd with support
<ssstormy> tamzari, now I think you can just try dhclient wlan0
<ssstormy> tamzari, or actually before that do iwlist scanning wlan0
<tamzari> ok
<akaihola> I found a couple of corrupted files. Now fsck.ext3 can't find superblock. What's the best thing to do before bringing system down besides backup? Can I fix the superblock?
<tamzari> let me do that hang on
<tamzari> I did the first one, but I had to add sudo to the front
<ssstormy> akai, there are backup superblocks at various places in the partition
<Piete> Hey
<ssstormy> tamzari, of course.  these all need sudo
<Syns> anyone use amule?
<tamzari> oh
<ssstormy> Syns, i tried 3 times and let it die
<ssstormy> let it die A Muleish death
<Syns> why do i have to search for servers? why wouldnt it already have them so i can connect?
<akaihola> ssstormy: I tried the first one at 8193, but it didn't find that either
<Piete> Can someone please help me test my ipv6 link? Just ping6 me on 2001:5c0:8fff:fffe::4899 and let me know if you get through?
<ssstormy> mostly cause it wouldn't let me use the edonky links
<krystoff> which repository do i have to have to install java ?
<tamzari> it tells me 'unknwn command wlan0'
<jb1> akaihola: when the file system is made, there are 2 or 3 spare superblocks setup on the partition
<intelikey> akaihola there are backup superblocks on the fs.
<Syns> stormy: what do u use for filesharing?
<ssstormy> akaihola, try a few more and if that dosn't do it, you'll have to just delete th efiles and replace them
<krystoff> brb
<ssstormy> tamzari, iwlist scanning wlan0
<ssstormy> tamzari, or actually
<ssstormy> tamzari, i think I may have gotten it backwards, so just iwlist scanning
<tamzari> ok
<akaihola> ssstormy: I thought I really have to fix the superblock or otherwise I can't reboot
<tamzari> so i'll type up iwlist scanning wlan0
<tamzari> ?
<ssstormy> akaihola, oh oops :) I was thinking about the corruption
<intelikey> who uses external journal ?
<tamzari> or just iwlist scanning
<ssstormy> tamzari, nah just do iwlist scanning
<tamzari> k
<tamzari> I hate being a noob, sorry
<ssstormy> tamzari, don't worry I was a really really bad noob once :)
<ssstormy> akaihola, do you have extra space?
<Achew22> tamzari its okay -- I'm going to laugh at you anyways
<Achew22> ;)
<ssstormy> akaihola, I'm not familiar with this kinda recovery, but if all else fails, copy off al the files that are still good and reformat
<akaihola> ssstormy: I have extra space on another machine in the local network
<tamzari> it says 'Interface does not support scanning' or something
<ssstormy> akaihola, also, what's giving the error? mount?
<ssstormy> tamzari, aww damn
<tamzari> does it matter that its a USB networking device?
<akaihola> ssstormy: fsck.ext3
<ssstormy> tamzari, no I used one for a while
<tamzari> k
<tamzari> I can get it to showup
<akaihola> ssstormy: corrupt files I found just by looking at them
<ssstormy> akaihola, I see...
<tamzari> and it somehow scanned my wireless network
<tamzari> but it wont connect
<tamzari> let me try again
<ssstormy> akaihola, I dont' think there's much you can do but dont' htake my word for it
<ssstormy> tamzari, wait so you did get some results?
<ssstormy> tamzari, then try "dhclient wlan0" now
<ssstormy> akaihola, did you try all the superblock backups?
<akaihola> ssstormy: I'll do a backup. Which one is faster, 100Mbit LAN or an IDE disk on USB 2.0?
<akaihola> ssstormy: I don't know yet how to find backup superblocks.
<ssstormy> akaihola, USB goes 400Mbit
<ssstormy> akaihola, find a tutorial
<KonphuzeD> ok perhaps somebody can show me a sources.list with universe and seveas working servers , please
<Dr_Willis> my Lan seems faster then my USB drives
<tamzari> ok ssstormy, we did something right. the light is blinking, and making a connection attempt now
<ssstormy> akaihola, and if you do fsck.ext3 -h it might even tell you how
<tamzari> my WEP key is 128 bit ASCII
<fosdor> are there any instructions for installing the update manager to upgrade to drake?
<tamzari> how would I set that?
<krystoff> sorry there's something i dont understand w32 and java should be in plf repository right ?
<ssstormy> Dr_Willis, can't tell you about the drive but the interface is something like 4x as fast, as best I remember
<wastrel> what's plf?
<tamzari> wtf
<tamzari> I didnt quit
<Dr_Willis> ssstormy,  they just seem slow.. of course its hard to get good benchmarks
<ssstormy> tamzari, iwconfig wlan0 enc XXXX-XXXX
<intelikey> plf penguin liberation fundatioy
<ssstormy> tamzari, dhclient runs for a while trying ot get addresses
<tamzari> what goes in place of the XXXX-XXXX? my key?
<me2win> anyone wanna join in on our game of tetris?
<ssstormy> tamzari, quit a command line app iwth ctl+C
<ssstormy> tamzari, yeah
<tamzari> k
<intelikey> o ^
<cK-gLocK> anyone know how i can get to my USB Controller Settings
<ebaad> Can somebody help me with the postfix
<tamzari> the whole thing?
<krystoff> !plf
<ubotu> methinks plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
<abes> is this my imagination or it is really hard to figure all the Eclipse out? I have really hard time even getting the "Hello World" running (Java) with Eclipse! Any reliable tutorials (less than 500000 pages?)
<cK-gLocK> i have a wireless SAITEK
<tamzari> every 4 characters put a dash?
<cK-gLocK> in ubuntu
<me2win> anyone wanna join in our game of tetrinet?
<cK-gLocK> i dont see any options about my usb controller anywere
<ssstormy> tamzari, yup
<ssstormy> tamzari, or is it longer?  hmm
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  Hmm.. it sits on a little blue/grey charger station?
<Aine> sstormy: Does PCI-e have an identifier aside from PCI in the video card's bus identifier?
<cK-gLocK> black/grey  charger station yes
<abes> any JAVA people here?
<cK-gLocK> =D
<ssstormy> Aine, not sure, never used it.  do lspci and see
<cK-gLocK> it used to work in the last ubuntu i tried
<cK-gLocK> but i dont see controller options anywere
<cK-gLocK> weird..
<wastrel> abes:  #eclipse
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  i was thinking Mine worked with no hassles.  it could be theres a module ya need to load.
<krystoff> !w32
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, krystoff
<abes> wastrel: there is no such channel :p
<cK-gLocK> hmm i wonder how i would go about that
<cK-gLocK> lol
<krystoff> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<wastrel> abes:  yes there is i just joined it
<tyler_>  anyone here knows how to get a brother mfc to work in slack? pls help
<tamzari> more errors :(
<tamzari> linux was not made for me
<tamzari> lol
<Aine> ssstormy: if it was set by auto detect hardware, should I leave it as is?
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  lets see... plugging it in now. :P
<Rut> Please, help me. What the default root password in Ubuntu 5.10???
<jb1> akaihola: a partition should be unmounted before doing anything with the superblock
<abes> wastrel, true... sorry... not really used to putting "#" in front... BitchX didnt need that :P
<Aine> Tam: Don't say that :), Linux is very powerful and easy to get use to when its working :D
<tamzari> lol
<cK-gLocK> yea i adjusted quick
<tamzari> I need to learn it though
<cK-gLocK> cuz i have ub3r micr0
<cK-gLocK> :D
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  i plug it in and get --> input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [LuenKeung Co.,Ltd USB  Joystick]  on usb-0
<cK-gLocK> im a linux quaker now=D
<Aine> Tam: I'm running it on my laptop right now, just installing it on my desktop is the harder one :D
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  in Dmesg output.
<cK-gLocK> really?
<tamzari> I am surprised windows hasn't crashed yet... been on for over 45 minutes now
<cK-gLocK> so it detected?
<cK-gLocK> hmm should i replug?
<cK-gLocK> lol
<mikebot> is there a way to make it so my numlock is on when ubuntu starts up?
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  seems so.
<ssstormy> Aine, if it's not working like it should, no, but otherwise
<tamzari> anyone else got any ideas on how I can get my HWU54G USB Network Device working?
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  /dev/input/js*  - shows a js0
<ssstormy> mikebot, there's a guid in the help manual
<jb1> akaihola: you should try: "sudo e2fsck -n /dev/your-borked-partition" to find the next spare superblock
<mikebot> ssstormy: a guide for getting my numlock on?
<ssstormy> tamzari, what were the erros this time?
<ssstormy> mikebot, yes
<mikebot> ssstormy: is there not like a simple box i can check or something?
<ssstormy> mikebot, not that easy, but it's pretyt simple, one moment
<tamzari> let me look
<jb1> akaihola: and then: "sudo e2fsck -b spare-superblock" where the spare-superblock will be a number given by the previous command
<cK-gLocK> wt
<akaihola> jb1: Trying that, also with -b 32768 (and 98304, 163840, 229376 and 294912). Always bad magic number in superblock
<cK-gLocK> for some reason i can get in there
<cK-gLocK> i type cd js0
<cK-gLocK> but it wont lemme in
<akaihola> jb1: (and of course first with 8193)
<tamzari> error for wireless request
<tamzari> and it gave me an error with my WEP
<tamzari> 'Invalid argument on 'XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX'
<tamzari> but thats obviously not my key ;)
<ssstormy> tamzari, add the little -'s inbetween
<jetscreamer> js0?
<tamzari> every 4 characters?
<jetscreamer> isn't that a joystick?
<krystoff> do i need some specific things to listen .wav ?
<cK-gLocK> yea
<Aine> Does anyone know the command to edit text files in console? I keep thinking its vm but it isnt
<cK-gLocK> do i gotta edit anything there
<cK-gLocK> or run something from there
<jetscreamer> you can't cd to a /dev node
<ssstormy> Aine, vim
<akaihola> jb1: on another mounted fsck.ext3 works ok
<jetscreamer> what you want your joystick to work?
<ssstormy> Aine, or nano, or emacs
<jetscreamer> apt-get install joystick
<cK-gLocK> when k
<Achew22> nano
<jb1> akaihola: you might want to read what Ted T'so has to say about this at: https://listman.redhat.com/archives/ext3-users/2002-January/msg00018.html
<cK-gLocK> ill try that
<akaihola> jb1: thanks for the link
<jetscreamer> cK-gLocK: it's what i had to do
<jetscreamer> works fine here
<tamzari> isn't there like an easy install thing for USB networking devices?
<Aine> ssstormy: what was the way to quit it?
<jb1> akaihola: but big grain of salt here since that is 3 years old now
<cK-gLocK> k i ran that
<cK-gLocK> i checked it to check at bootup
<jetscreamer> me too
<cK-gLocK> do i need to reboot
<cK-gLocK> b4 i works
<cK-gLocK> or i can do something now
<jetscreamer> if it doesn't work, it's either the usb or the gameport. not positive, i 'think' it works now. maybe not though.
<ssstormy> Aine, quit which?
<cK-gLocK> how would i check
<cK-gLocK> just run joystick from X?
<Aine> vim
<cK-gLocK> terminal
<jetscreamer> not sure about the reboot thing. i know you don't 'have' to, but i don't know if you have to do more to not have to
* tamzari looks at windows install disk with hatred
<ssstormy> Aine, press esc, then colon, then q, then enter
* tamzari burns windows install disk
<ssstormy> tamzari, still not working?
<mikebot> ssstormy: ?
<tamzari> nope
<krystoff> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jetscreamer> cK-gLocK: yeah try can't hurt.
<tamzari> :|
<tamzari> im such a noob
<tamzari> it looks like it should be
<ssstormy> mikebot, go to the pm window, i'm gonna paste some stuff
<tamzari> I type in all my stuff right
<jetscreamer> cK-gLocK: usb or plugged into the gameport
<tamzari> let me try connecting again
* Aine pats Tamzari on the back...in due time...spend the time to get it to work..it's worth it.
<cK-gLocK> USB
<ssstormy> tamzari, does it accept the password ok?
<mikebot> ssstormy: okay
<cK-gLocK> my mp3 player worked
<cK-gLocK> detected fine
<cK-gLocK> when i plugged it in usb
<Wammy> Im having some trouble getting the soundcard on this laptop to work, lspci says itis a NeoMagic NM2200 card, ive googled but found nothing that worked, any ideas?
<ssstormy> Wammy, you have a default kernel?
<Rob_Dude> Aww, no fair.  My mp3 player doesn't work :(
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  installing some of the joystick packages i see with apt-cache search joystick
<Rob_Dude> My digital camera does though...so that's cool
<Wammy> ssstormy, yeah, is that the problem?
<Rob_Dude> My wireless modem...doesn't :(
<ssstormy> Wammy, no.  that's good
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  Zsnes isent seeing it. :(  think its not looking in the right place!
<cK-gLocK> yea somethings not right
<cK-gLocK> =(
<intelikey>  http://plf.zarb.org/logo.png :)
<Wammy> ssstormy, ive got 2.6.8 i believe
<ssstormy> Wammy, try running /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Dr_Willis> zsnes is sort of old - it may be looking in the wrong place.
<Wammy> one sec, rebooting.
<Deramin> is there a player for Ubuntu - Gnome that plays mpg files?
<tamzari> is there like a .exe for linux...
<Aine> ssstormy: Is there a website which lists refresh rates for many monitors?
<tamzari> even better, a linux that sets everything up for you!
<tamzari> this one does really
<ssstormy> Aine, yes, it's address is www.google.com :)  search, and you will find
<tamzari> only thing nt working is wireless USB and my printer
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  looks like many games look for  /dev/js0  - i made a link from there to /dev/input/js0
<ssstormy> Deramin, try mplayer or VLC
<tamzari> ok, well
<tamzari> thanks for the help guys
<ssstormy> tamzari, hold up
<Aine> Tamzari: hehehee
<Aine> ssstormy: I can't remember my monitors name off hand, so I was looking for a list roflmao
<tamzari> what
<intelikey> .exe for linux   :)      you mean executable files tamzari ?     they are in *bin/
<ssstormy> tamzari, I'm looking for a guide
<tamzari> I found a few
<tamzari> here
<ssstormy> tamzari, what's your model name of your wireless adapter?
<tamzari> HWU54G
<tamzari> http://www.kernelconcepts.de/~nils/zydas1211.html
<ssstormy> tamzari, ah and also, just for fun try disabling WEP and see if you can connect, to hellp figure out the problem
<tamzari> http://alufis35.uv.es/spip/WiFi-54G-support-on-Linux-PPC-with.html
<tamzari> k
<tamzari> let me do that
<Adalwolf> When installing ubuntu, dual boot with WinXP Pro, do both OSes have to be on the same drive?
<frank23> hmmm gam_server is taking 50% of my memory. It's the first time it happens. What can I do about it?
<intelikey> Adalwolf no
<Wammy> ssstormy, dont know if this has anything to do, but the hotplug subsystem errors out on boot. says permision denied on modprobe
<ssstormy> Wammy, good god the last time that kinda error came to me, the whole system wouldn't load
<Wammy> well i boot up just fine... :/
<ssstormy> Wammy, what's your card again?
<Wammy> just no sound
<Rob_Dude> Is hardware hot swapable in Linux?
<Wammy> NeoMagic NM2200
<jetscreamer> if your hw supports it there is support in the kernel
<Rob_Dude> I added some RAM, but it doesn't seem any faster...do I need to reboot?
<jetscreamer> how far that goes, i don't know
<intelikey> Rob_Dude some is some isn't.
<Rob_Dude> :)
<jetscreamer> lol
<Adalwolf> I tried installing a few times tonight, and the first few times, GRUB didn't come up, so I switched the drive order in BIOS, GRUB comes up, but ubuntu hangs before the login screen.
<jetscreamer> hotswappable ram?
<progrock> Will using a lighter weight desktop (like xfce) lengthen battery life much?
<Deramin> ssstormy: thanks a bundle! and MP3's too! Now I can move my music collection over and listen to Dvorak while playing card games at work XD
<ssstormy> Deramin, ytou're welcome
<intelikey> Rob_Dude you need to power off before removing/inserting ram.
<jetscreamer> listen to dvorak?
<ssstormy> intelikey, duh...
<ssstormy> XD
<tamzari> if there is a key in front of the squiggly orange signal, does that mean there IS or IS NOT WEP encryption?
<cK-gLocK> when i try to run js0
<cK-gLocK> it says permission denied
<cK-gLocK> and im in root
<cK-gLocK> logged in thru terminal
<cK-gLocK> as root
<ssstormy> Wammy, there is indeed a NeoMagic driver in the kernel
<mikebot> ssstormy: didn't recieve any pm
<tamzari> maybe a liveCD would better suit my needs
<Piete> How do I prevent certain /etc/init.d scripts from starting at boot?
<ssstormy> Wammy, you could try building your own kernel
<ssstormy> mikebot, try pming me
<Wammy> ssstormy, alsa says: alsactl: load_state:1134 no soundcards found
<mikebot> ssstormy: done
<Wammy> ssstormy, heh id like to not go through that trouble atm :/
<ssstormy> mikebot, this is weird
<ssstormy> Wammy, you may have too
<ssstormy> one minute
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know a music player that can get SMALL and stay on top, like winamp?
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  you dont 'run' js0 its a device. :P not a program
<mikebot> ssstormy: it may be because i am using giam
<mikebot> ssstormy: one moment
<cK-gLocK> matisyahu = TEH WIN
<cK-gLocK> oh ok im sry
<mw> change
<cK-gLocK> im still a linux newb
<tamzari> me too
<ewood> Hm, doesn't get much more WinAMP-ish than XMMS
<cK-gLocK> but im a good easy linux newb
* tamzari hates being noobish
<Wammy> purplefeltangel, xmms
<intelikey> Wammy modprobe snd-<your card>
<ssstormy> Wammy, you could try modprobe -v *
<cK-gLocK> another thing idlike to learn to do
<cK-gLocK> is this..
<purplefeltangel> ewood & wammy: is that already on my computer?
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  i still aint got a good program running to test it - lol.. the jstest tool i apt-get isntalled,  core-dumps :P
<B_166-ER-X> purplefeltangel,  xmms can do this
<cK-gLocK> get my HOTKEYS to work with xmms
<ssstormy> Wammy, ah yes that's better, modprobe -v snd-*
<mzinz> Best calendar/organizer program for ubuntu?
<ssstormy> if that works of course
<cK-gLocK> play pause nexttrack prev track stop ect
<Dr_Willis> cK-gLocK,  mame has some massive config files you can edit.
<wastrel> evolution probably
<Aine> ssstormy: Is there a default xorg.conf file?
<ssstormy> unfortunalty there does not seem to be a neomagic module
<ewood> Well, probably not.. It'll be listed in the add applications thing, though
<Wammy> erm
<one> i installed ubuntu for the second time and it of course still doesn't recognize my sound card... i saved the code for it but i don't know what to type in the terminal to enter it...anyone got a couple minutes?
<ssstormy> Aine, yeah I think so
<cK-gLocK> to get hotkeys to work?
<mikebot> mikebot2: blah
<ssstormy> Wammy, I looked and didn't find any neomagic modules except video
<intelikey> Wammy if you have bash-completion enabled,  use the tab key on that modprobe command.
<Psykus> where do you block ports under ubuntu?
<purplefeltangel> ooh, thanks everyone who suggested XMMS
<purplefeltangel> luv yall i'm out <3
<ssstormy> Psykus, install firestarter
<ewood> ok
<mikebot> ssstormy: pm sent from xchat
<AngryElf> ssstormy, Kernel Panic'd on the new kernel......ext3 is enabled.....when I booted on this kernel it said the fs was ext2fs......however /etc/fstab says the fs is ext3.....which is it?
* tamzari knows linux hates him
<Psykus> downloading now, <3 apt-get
<Wammy> hmm
<jiisu> hey guys
<Wammy> ssstormy, dmesg has something interesting
* tamzari installs NubOS Pro
<jiisu> im having a problem getting pictures off my digital camera
<tamzari> byr
<Wammy> nm256: no ac97 found!
<tamzari> bye*
<Rob_Dude> Hey - is there any way in gaim to keep your away message up and be chatting?  If not, is there another IM program I can use that will do it?
<Psykus> best thing about debian based linux :D
<one> any1 know how to install a sound card?
<jiisu> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<Wammy> force the driver to load by passing in the module parameter force_ac97=1
<ssstormy> AngryElf, umm I'm not sure... if the kernel is detecting ext2, try changing the fstab to ext2
<dli> which command to restart X?
<Wammy> how do i do that?
<intelikey> AngryElf i started to mention while ago that ext3 = ext2 + journal     you may need ext2 in the kernel   sorry for not saying so.
<Wammy> ssstormy, ?
<intelikey> AngryElf i.e.  ext2 in place of ext3    or both   but not just ext3.
<AngryElf> got it
<ssstormy> Wammy, I'm not sure...
<purplefeltangel> hey i'm back. can someone tell me if theres a way to get XMMS to like, be a tray icon rather than a thing on the panel?
<one> please...
<ssstormy> Wammy, but if oyu do modprobe -v modulesname force_ac97=1
<ssstormy> Wammy, that could do it
<mikebot> ssstormy, still not getting the pms?
<ssstormy> mikebot, I'm still messaging you
<mikebot> ssstormy, hrm, okay, i guess it wasn't meant to be
<ssstormy> mikebot, ok just go to the help icon up top, then go to ubuntu starter guide, then go to tips and tricks
<mikebot> ssstormy, i'm afraid i don't have that help button anymore
<mikebot> ssstormy, oh, i found it elsewhere
<ssstormy> mikebot, oh I see.  Is it still installed?
<ssstormy> ok
<farous> hmm that is really weird. I can not connect to live365 from this machine either eth or wireless from both window and linux. I can connect to it though from my other pc on the same LAN. Does that mean i am black listed there somehow based on mac address ?
<jiisu> anyone have any experience with digital cameras and linux?
<intelikey> one pull the cover off the box, and insert the card in the apropreate slot...... oh  hehhe  'sudo podprobe snd-<your card> '  sudo alsamixer       and unmute all.
<Dr_Willis> jiisu,  most should show up as a usb drive.
<Psykus> ok, I have firestarter up
<jiisu> Dr_Willis it doesnt..
<Psykus> under policy, what do I need to do?
<one> intelikey: nice name, sorry, i mean to say ubuntu/inux doesn't recognize the card, is that still effective?
<jiisu> Dr_Willis it says that i can import pictures, but when i hit import it does nothing and just sits there
<Psykus> nm, figured it out
<mikebot> ssstormy, perfect, perfect--thank you
<intelikey> one when you get the driver installed via modprobe and all works   add that module name  'the snd-* part'  to /etc/modules.     yes
<Psykus> can you specify multiple ports with commas for firestarter?
<Wammy> how do i pass a module kernel parameter?
<purplefeltangel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9616 <-- i get this when i try to apt-get anything
<jiisu> Dr_Willis any ideas?
<spec> When trying to boot my usb harddrive, I get "No operating system found.", and if I boot grub off my local drive (hda), grub can "see" hd1, but it doesn't see any of the partitions under it...and I get "Error 25" when trying to boot from it, any pointers?
<pingu> Ok, new approach: Does anyone here have any bright ideas on how I would go about getting a 2.6.15 kernel onto a hoary install CD?
<jetscreamer> remaster the cd
<wastrel> pingu:  mount the iso on the hard drive, add the kernel, burn the modified iso ?
<jetscreamer> there's a howto that i know of, but it's debian
<one> intelikey: command pod probe not found
<jetscreamer> modprobe maybe?
<jetscreamer> !tell rut -about root
<jetscreamer> gah
<intelikey> hu ?
<one> intelikey: *podprobe
<jetscreamer> him go not come
<intelikey> oh typo
<intelikey> modprobe
<jeff_> after an update im having x problems http://pastebin.com/579733
<intelikey> the m and the p are so close to gather you know......
<pingu> wastrel: Do you know where I would get the sources.
<pingu> Used to build the kernel?
<Wammy> modprobe -v snd-nm256 force_ac97=1
<Wammy> that gives me nothing, no output
<pingu> The no doubt patched beyond recognition "ubuntu" kernel sources?
<ssstormy> Wammy, did oyu check dmesg?
<purplefeltangel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9616 <-- i get this when i try to apt-get anything. help?
<jetscreamer> pingu: maybe you want apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<intelikey> Wammy you can lsmod   to see what you have installed...
<jetscreamer> if you just want the headers
<ssstormy> Usage: modprobe [-v]  [-V]  [-C config-file]  [-n]  [-i]  [-q]  [-o <modname>]  <modname> [parameters...] 
<pingu> Linux-headers? I don't think so but thanks :D
<jetscreamer> if you want to compile your own kernel, get the linux-source
<Dr_Willis> jiisu,  mount the thing normally and access it as you would any other usb drive4 perhaps.
<Psykus> is there any way to make the vlc player to use the same theme as all your other windows? it's using some old style X11 look at the moment
<one> intelikey: wierd, code not registering
<rupan3> anyone know a way to set the resolution that xfce uses without actually starting xfce?  i can't find anything that helps anywhere in the docs
<jetscreamer> otherwise you want the headers
<pingu> Ok, thanks jetscreamer. I'm actually downloading that now.
<pingu> It's big though.
<rupan3> Psykus: i've been wondering the same thing
<one> i got it off the other ubuntu
<pingu> I just wanted to make sure :D
<wastrel> pingu:  you're trying to change the kernel the CD boots from ?
<Dr_Willis> rupan3,  the X res. would be a setting in the X config file.
<jiisu> Dr_Willis I'm not very experienced with mounting and such
<Wammy> how do i change runlevels?
<Psykus> there are skins available for it, but they wouldn't match your gnome theme, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-skins2.html
<jetscreamer> init 3 for instance
<liable> telinit
<Wammy> ah ok
<one> intelikey: should the 'code' look like this: cs4236b?
<jiisu> Dr_Willis unless you mean... plugging it in :-p
<Wammy> thought it was that way
<wastrel> pingu:  i don't know if 2.6.15 is packaged for ubuntu yet, if so it would be in the dapper repo
<Dr_Willis> jiisu,  google is our friend. :P   actually ubuntu is normally good at seeing/helping mounting new devices as you plug them in.
<rupan3> Dr_Willis: i don't think its that, i ran the dpkg-reconfigure for xserver-xorg and set up the resolution and everything.. but no change.. gdm displays fine, but once i start up the xfce session it changes res and goes all screwy style
<Dr_Willis> jiisu,  plug it in, and  run 'dmesg' ina  shell and see.
<Aine> Any help with this would be appreaciated. I found my monitors range of H: 30-96 and V: 50-160 but I'm still seeing the weird bars as if the sync range is incorrect.
<Dr_Willis> rupan3,  could try removeing your xfce configs and let it reinstall the defaults.
<jiisu> Dr_Willis in a terminal you mean?
<Dr_Willis> jiisu,  correct.
<jiisu> Dr_Willis k
<Dr_Willis> a terminal runs a shell :P
<jeff_> help me? http://pastebin.com/579733
<rupan3> hmm
<intelikey> one   idk   turn on bash completion  in /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc  and then use the tab key to finish that line     modprobe snd-cs[tab] [tab] 
<Dr_Willis> rupan3,  i dont even rember xfce having the feature to change the X res. Ive seen it in KDE/GNome but not sure how they do it. OR you could just set ONE resolution in the X config.
<Aine> Does anyone know how I can put the lspci results into a file so I can read all the results?
<wastrel> i'm thirsty
<jiisu> Dr_Willis just dmesg
<jiisu> ?
<jetscreamer> lspci > file.txt
<jetscreamer> lspci | less
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> jiisu,  that will show a large list of 'messages' as to what things are going on in the background. unplug, run dmesg, plug, run it again. :P it should show somthing different at the end
<intelikey> one other alternatibe is use ls /lib/modules/[tab] /kernel/sound/[tab] [tab]    and look through them.
<jetscreamer> Aine: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure your new values for h&v are listed in the monitor device section... and you restarted gdm after you changed it, right?
<jiisu> Dr_Willis k
<robbie_> apt-get remove phpmyadmin:    /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
* jetscreamer doesn't say man dpkg --force-help
<robbie_> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<robbie_> how do I get rid of that package?
<robbie_> it needs to go cos it needs php4, and afaik you cant have php4 and php5 on the same apache server
<rupan3> nevermind i was able to fix it by hand.. found the display.xml file in ~/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/
<rupan3> phew
<rupan3> that had me annoyed.. all my music is on that box and i couldn't get to xmms :p
<jetscreamer> !info cplay
<ubotu> cplay: (A front-end for various audio players), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 1.49-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<Aine> Jetscreamer: My lspci whos 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00c1 (rev a2) ... would that cause my problem?
<rupan3> hmmm
<pingu> :/
<pingu> Ok, I need a debian packager.
<pingu> Any hands?
<jetscreamer> Aine: what card is it.
<Aine> Nvidia Geforce 6800 PCI-e
<jetscreamer> Aine: what driver for xorg are you using
<intelikey>  p i n g o     p i n g o    p i n g o   and pingo was his name-o
<pingu> No, debian package managers?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: the default for breazy, nv. I haven't had the chance to upgrade.
<intelikey> oh that's bingo,  never mind.
<drakonan> hey everyone, anyone in here got a lucent modem working on 5.10?
* Aine chuckles at intelikeys sillyness :)
<mangelo> bleh now that i got the gui installed nothings loading, and xlib returned to me an error :|
<Malachi> Does anyone know if you can synchronize calendars in Evolution?
<intelikey> thank you, thank you.   and for my next act....
<amicrawler> were do i get new src for deb
<mhess> NO! i installed a theme that crashes everything
<mhess> is there a way i can change it from the terminal?
<wastrel> mhess:  check in ~/.themes/
<mhess> wastrel: its empty
<intelikey> amicrawler enable the source packages in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> mhess:  gnome?
<mhess> didn't see it there
<mhess> i'm looking at the gconf tools
<jetscreamer> nv shuld work
<Wammy> what comes after warty ?
<intelikey> Malachi this is linux,  you can do anything except what you are wanting to do at the time.
<wastrel> warty, hoary, breezy, dapper
<amicrawler> nope looking for some new src  like games that are in suse
<jetscreamer> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<Malachi> intelikey: Seriously, though.
<mangelo> http://pastebin.com/579739  is an error i got in console, now nothing will load as i click around on the GUI desktop
<wastrel> amicrawler:  what games?
<drakonan> can a newbie compile an lt_modem driver with some help? it looks like with breezy there is no automated method for my modem :'(
<amicrawler> like 3d games
<amicrawler> do i do a apt-install what ever file i wish
<Aine> Jetscreamer: if the lspci showed it at 0000:01:00.0, is the video cards bus identifier going to be  PCI:1:0:0  ?
<jetscreamer> yes Aine but you can also leave it blank
<jetscreamer> Aine: wait no
<wastrel> amicrawler:  use synaptic or http://packages.ubuntu.com  to search for the things you want
<wastrel> drakonan:  first thing is to install build-essential
<robbie_> phpmyadmin's uninstall script failed. I want to purge it completely, delete everything. how do I do that? dpkg --force-help doesnt give me any help
<jetscreamer> Aine: 1:0:0 IS AGP afaik
<intelikey> Malachi if one is a master you could just copy it over.... but as for other methods (i'm sure there are some)  i have no idea Malachi,  i don't even have a gui.   and didn't like evolution when they took the wether report out of it, i stopped using it.
<drakonan> all right, i'm doing that part now, but after thati have no clue w
<Syns> whats a good vpn client?
<Malachi> They took it out?
<intelikey> Malachi is it in your evolution ?
<wastrel> drakonan:  is it a kernel module?  you'll need the kernel headers,  linux-headers-<your-cpu-architecture>  (386, 686, matching whatever kernel you are using)
<Malachi> I see the option to create a new weather calendar...
<intelikey> weather calendar?
<mangelo> url __ http://pastebin.com/579739 __  is an error i got in console, now nothing will load as i click around on the GUI desktop
<mangelo> and ive no clue what to do :|
<weed> hello
<mangelo> sup
<weed> you cant help me
<mangelo> probably not
<weed> why
<mangelo> why?
<weed> you no ccant help me
<pingu> Arrgh, this package is weird!
<Aine> Jetscreamer: after changing my xorg.conf should I reboot the actual machine or just x
<mangelo> *shrug* you said it first, i was agreeing
<pingu> Where is the ubuntu developer channel?
<cK-gLocK> what prog do ppl use to run windows games on linux? like serious sam ect ect or maybe even FEAR :D
<Syns> whats a good vpn client?
<robbie_> setting synaptics filter to "Broken" shows all packages, not just the broken one
<intelikey> mangelo ran some gui app as root did ya ?
<jetscreamer> Aine: it looks like pci-e 'might' be 01:05.0  .. just /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... or ?dm ... or just restart x
<intelikey> mangelo like nautilus maybe ?
<Aine> I just restarted X
<drakonan> all right wastrel, it's installing the headers and the essentials
<Wolfwood> BUNA DIMINEATA
<jetscreamer> i'd just leave the busid one blank till you know for sure
<mangelo> i ran gimp and gedit on accident under root...from the terminal
<mangelo> would that be the reason?
<robbie_> how do I show broken packages? google is no help
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Should I try 01:05.0 ?
<weed> what do i need to join
<kon-f-uzed> oh man
<weed> hello
<jetscreamer> aine you should leave it blank. blank is perfectly fine.
<drakonan> wastrel, ?
<wastrel> drakonan:  so you've got the source unpacked for your modem thingy?
<mangelo> intelikey, would that be the reason im getting the error?
<kon-f-uzed> it appears that something is behaving with these w32 codecs. synaptic says its installed bu I still cant play any test movies with totem
<wastrel> drakonan:  it should come with a README or INSTALL,
<kon-f-uzed> please help, ive reinstalled totem aswell which did not help either
<Aine> Jetscremer: Would you recommend me using kernel framebuffer device interface ?
<intelikey> mangelo i sujest you user  [alt] +[ctrl] +[f2]    login and run  'sudo rm /home/<you>/.*auth* '    switch back to tty7  [alt] +[f7]    and  kill x       [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace]      don't worry it will restart.
<kon-f-uzed> it even has seveas workign I think
<kon-f-uzed> there is the multimedia package installed
<drakonan> nope, but i'll get it right now
<weed> can you help me instal the program webadmin
<intelikey> mangelo if that doesn't fix it for you.  then i expect to hear from you shortly.
<weed> please
<wastrel> weed have you added the universe repository?
<varsendagger> weed, sudo apt-get install webadmin
<jetscreamer> aine no fb is bad for nvidia.. also make sure dri isn't selected.
<weed> no
<kon-f-uzed> any pages on troble shooting totem when videos wont play
<varsendagger> how do i find out how much bandwith i have
<jetscreamer> and gl_core, but that's not even an option anymore
<varsendagger> weed, !repos
<Jewishbob> can someone give me the thread that has the terminal commands to install automatix
<drakonan> hey wastrel should i try the debs or rpm or something?: http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Xorg is loading GLcore and dri, should I unselect them
<intelikey> weed   methinks it's  webmin   not webadmin.
<drakonan> or go ahead with compiling?
<varsendagger> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<weed> E: Couldn't find package webadmin
<intelikey> weed   methinks it's  webmin   not webadmin.
<intelikey> !info webmin
<jetscreamer> Aine: dri & glcore bad, glx good.
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<Jewishbob> can someone give me the thread that has the terminal commands to install automatix
<Jewishbob> i want to show someone
<mangelo> kk intelikey, its restarting now
<weed> how can i finded
<hks> helo
<varsendagger> weed,  enable you repositories
<varsendagger> !repositories
<wastrel> drakonan:  sec
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jetscreamer> Aine: framebuffer bad also
<intelikey> weed read ubotu  above ^
<intelikey> both of them weed
<hks> i just installed ubuntu and i dont know my root password as it didnt't gave me that option when i was installing it
<hks> is there a default root password or something like that ?
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<jetscreamer> sudo
<varsendagger> ha ha overkill
<timfrost> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<hks> thx
<Jewishbob> lol
<varsendagger> waht does automatix doe?
<mqw> foo
<wastrel> drakonan:  what kernel version are you using?
<mangelo> intelikey, it worked, thanks =)
<intelikey> you bet mangelo
<wastrel> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<weed> thank you very much P.R
<wastrel> easyubuntu is preferred to automatix
<drakonan> the newest out wastrel
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Still seeing a black screen with small white blocks :(
<drakonan> i'm at this site, but nothing looks new enough, there's a link to a beta site, but i don't see anything of value - http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/
<wastrel> drakonan:  you'll have to compile from source, the binary packages are all for 2.6.8...  newest on breezy is 2.6.12
<drakonan> http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/
<jetscreamer> Aine: are you sure about the h&v rates? also, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<drakonan> oops, meant to paste version: 2.6.12-10-386
<jetscreamer> look for EE
<drakonan> all right, where is the 2.6 source at though?
<jetscreamer> or just grep it
<Aine> Jetscreamer: According to dells website, its   Horizontal scan range  30 kHz to 96 kHz  (automatic)   Verticalscan range  50 Hz to 160 Hz  (automatic)
<drakonan> is there a standard way of compiling everthing?
<intelikey> 
<jetscreamer> wtf
<intelikey> Aine dell monitor ?
<Aine> Intelikey: Yes, Dell M993c
<wastrel> drakonan:  eew i was reading the version numbers wrong - these are all for 2.4 kernels?
<drakonan> wait, guess what looks like this repository has something:
<drakonan> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/Ubuntu/
<wastrel> no there's 2.6 versions
<drakonan> google has failed me
<drakonan> but that link looks all right
<intelikey> hsync 30-96  , vrefresh 50-160   hmmmmm  what's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf    Aine ?
<Aine> intelikey: Exactly that. Option DPMS with those ranges
<wastrel> drakonan:  it's right above the box with the 2.4 source versions - sez 2.6 version is beta... http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/resources.html
<intelikey> Aine did you paste your xorg.conf already ?
<Mordof> anyone know of any decent server/client games that i can download that are fun with like.. 2-8 people?
<Aine> Intelikey: I am running this through terminal as I can't get X to work on my desktop. I'm chatting off my laptop
<Aine> Mordof: check www.americasarmy.com
<intelikey> ek
<Aine> Intelikey: But I'd type the whole thing out before going back to windows for everything :)
<wastrel> drakonan:  this looks non-trivial ;] 
<dli> what's the tool to configure dial-up?
<Mordof> Aine, ermm... stuff like random dungeons, gui / cli games
<Aine> Mordof: Oh, sorry, no...I can't play those games..not enough attention span hehe
<Jewishbob> last night i somehow flipped the applications/places/system tabs and the date&time how do i put it back?
<intelikey> i'd try with  v = 52-150    because those are common in xorg     and  h = 31-72       then if it works you can raise the 72 a bit Aine
<wastrel> drakonan:  ah yes :]  those debs look good
<Jewishbob> 3+
<Jewishbob> 0202
<Jewishbob> sorry cat
<drakonan> awesome, hey i'm trying to install "kernel-kbuild-3.6" as per the instructions, but apt-get doesn't find it, is that ok?
<Jewishbob> last night i somehow flipped the applications/places/system tabs and the date&time how do i put it back?
<farous> Jewishbob: just use your right mouse botton to move them
<wastrel> what is kernel-kbuild?
<drakonan> no clue
<wastrel> which instructions?
<intelikey> cause i don't know which way xorg falls when it steps in a hole.....    safe thing would be fall toword safe.   but that may not be what it's doing.   Aine
<ddonky> anyone know why flash sound is kinda squeeky like a chipmonk?
<drakonan> in the same dir as those deb's: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/Ubuntu/ubuntu-install.html
<Aine> Intelikey: No go...still seeing bars and colors when i try to start x
<Jewishbob> farous: it wont go past the time
<drakonan> maybe i just need the deb's?
<Aine> Intelikey: I'm thinking the auto detect of the PCI bus is incorrect :)
<farous> Jewishbob: unlock it . you will see a check sign beside lock. just click on it and it will move
<drakonan> is there a way to have dpkg install a deb and its dependencies at once?
<jetscreamer> Aine: did you grep or less the log
<intelikey> Aine  (newbish idea)  did you try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and enable/disable (which ever it's not) vesa?
<jetscreamer> yes list all the packages.. dpkg -i pkg1 pkg2 pkg3.....
<jetscreamer> or have a subdir and dpkg -i *.deb maybe
<jetscreamer> not sure
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Can you explain that a bit more?
<jetscreamer> Aine: are you sure about the h&v rates? also, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<jetscreamer> deja vu sorry
<quitenormal> hi.
<jetscreamer> easier to uparrow
<slvmchn> i can convert mp3s to ogg via 'sox' but not mp3 -> ogg, any advice
<dli> which tool to dial up?
<slvmchn> i can listen to / edit mp3s, but not convert/save AS mp3
<intelikey> jetscreamer correction to Aine   not  'less  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less '    but  grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<drakonan> hallelujiah, it looks like it's going to work!!!
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Yes, according to dell, the rates are correct. In the ess /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   what am i looking for
<liable> dli: pon/poff, wvdial or the clicky one in network settings.
<jetscreamer> that was under what i said, i could uparrow back....
<quitenormal> slvmchn another command line tool is ecasound. That's a multitrack recorder studio too, but it does file conversions.
<wastrel> drakonan:  yeah that kbuild business is for compiling the deal, you have the .deb so you're good to go
<drakonan> now, if only i had a way to test this modem without a phone line
<jetscreamer> wayy back
<Aine> Intelikey: I will try that
<cK-gLocK> anyo0ne know why i cant view video clips in firefox?
<cK-gLocK> the mplayer thing initializes and buffers
<wastrel> drakonan:  send it atdt and see what it says
<cK-gLocK> but all i get is audio
<cK-gLocK> novideo
<cK-gLocK> =(
<slvmchn> quitenormal: it's going to ask me for liblame.so though isn't it
<jetscreamer> no codec maybe cK-gLocK
<Aine> Intelikey: No such file or directory (END)
<Aine> Oops
<slvmchn> what file do i edit to change my repos?
<Wammy> question: if i remove ubuntu-desktop will that leave me whitha  plain command line linux? no X or GUI apps?
<Aine> damn caps sensitive
<cK-gLocK> know what i can do to fix it?
<cK-gLocK> what codec would fix it
<Jewishbob> farous: ok i got it, see last night i pushed some button and it automatically switched
<cK-gLocK> for video clips on net
<cK-gLocK> i wanna look at funny www.filecabi.net videos
<cK-gLocK> lol
<jetscreamer> depends on the video
<otorinolaringolo> does anybody here use fedora
<timfrost> slvmchn, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ejofee> all my gtk apps lag (for different intervals)... anybody have any idea why?
<slvmchn> oto: try #fedora ?
<jetscreamer> Wammy: no it wouldn't
<farous> Jewishbob: great :)
<jetscreamer> that is a metapackage
<Wammy> ...?
<dli> liable: thanks
<cK-gLocK> whats a good codec pack i could get for ubuntu
<Aine> Intelikey: (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<quitenormal> slvmchn I have the same problem. I just a write shell script that converts the ogg to wave, then uses lame to convert it to mp3.
<cK-gLocK> to view videos in firefox?
<drakonan> is there a gnome gui dialer? this linux box is going to be my grandfather's
<slvmchn> to add the multiverse do i just copy/paste that line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted" but change "universe" to "multiverse"?
<jetscreamer> Aine: that's not the one
<quitenormal> drakonan gnome-ppp.
<slvmchn> and " deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" , change that to multiverse too?
<Aine> cK-Glock: There should be a firefox movie player...search in the repository for firefox and there should be one.
<intelikey> Aine did you try the reconfigure approach ?   like i mentioned ^ up there ?
<cK-gLocK> k nice
* ddonky always though listening to flash was overkill anyway
<Aine> jetscreamer, if you mean less  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less   I typed it in, but had no idea what to do with it.
<jetscreamer> ahh
<jetscreamer> yes the reconfigure was done
<timfrost> slvmchn, ADD multiverse (universe has free packages, multiverse has packages that don't meet the criteria for "free")
<elkbuntu> hmmmmm... should i be worried if when i do 'apt-cache show gtk' it says it cant be found?
<defrysk> slvmchn, no just add multiverse to those lines otherwise you'll get double entries
<jetscreamer> soci0path: sudo apt-get install hwinfo mdetect read-edid   <--imo
<jetscreamer> wtf?
<intelikey> <intelikey> Aine  (newbish idea)  did you try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and enable/disable (which ever it's not) vesa?
<jetscreamer> i did not hit tab
<slvmchn> so change it to deb "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse main restricted
<slvmchn>  "
<slvmchn> ?
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  i think you want apt-cache search
<slvmchn> or just change universe to multiverse
<jetscreamer> aine so sudo apt-get install hwinfo mdetect read-edid   <--imo
<elkbuntu> wastrel: i'm not looking to -get- it .. in theory i should already have it
<jetscreamer> then run sudo hwinfo --monitor
<Aine> Intelikey yes, I've done the  reconfigure, but what would I be enabling/disabling ?
<defrysk> slvmchn, dont add any lines just put the word multiverse behind the word universe
<intelikey> VESA
<timfrost> slvmchn, it should read "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse main restricted"
<defrysk> slvmchn, in eny line you se the word universe
<defrysk> see*
<cK-gLocK> mplayer still tries to init
<slvmchn> ok thanks guys
<cK-gLocK> so the video still arent viewing
<jetscreamer> it's the nv driver on a 6800 or so i think
<cK-gLocK> just audio
<cK-gLocK> BLAH MAN..
<cK-gLocK> lol
<jetscreamer> atm
<jetscreamer> pci-e
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  but show requires the package name.  gtk is not a package name
<Aine> Jet, couldn't find package hwinfo
<elkbuntu> what is the package name then?
<jetscreamer> Aine: universe or multiverse
<elkbuntu> i cant see for sure when i'm in CLI cos dapper is broken and a million + 1 things go past the screen
<Wammy> man, doing dist-upgrade from warty is a pain in the butt.
<cK-gLocK> whats the respository?
<cK-gLocK> do i gotta get it from there?
<Aine> Haven't been able to enable the universal repository yet.
<Wammy> im barely on hoary
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  probably libgtk  or libgtk2.0 or something.  depending on what you are looking for
<jetscreamer> !info read-edid
<ubotu> read-edid: (hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.4.1-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<quitenormal> nothing wrong with hoary.
<otorinolaringolo> where can i discuss fedorA?
<drakonan> hmm, i can't find gnome-ppp in the apt-cache, can i use kppp in gnome without problems?
<intelikey> <quitenormal> nothing wrong with hoary.        what ?
<Wammy> quitenormal, true, however im trying to upgrade alsa/kernel/etc. to see if that automatically fixes my soundcard
<wastrel> !info gnome-ppp
<Wammy> lol
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: (modem internet connection tool for GNOME), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.21-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<quitenormal> drakonan should be able to.
<wastrel> it's in universe
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Would I need the universal repository enabled?
<jetscreamer> drakonan: you can usually use kde apps w/o problems
<Madpilot> otorinolaringolo, there's a #fedora channel...
<timfrost> Aine, jetscreamer, hwinfo is in universe for breezy.
<drakonan> do i need to uncomment universe?
<jetscreamer> aine universe , yes
<quitenormal> intelikey nothing wrong with hoary.
<Madpilot> drakonan, it's usually a good idea
<elkbuntu> wastrel: i'm checking to see if gtk is installed at all, since i've upgraded to dapper and dont even get the greet screen
<Aine> Jetscreamer: how can I enable it through terminal
<daidungsi> oh sorry
<hungry-hobo> hey guys i had a slight lil question and i hate toi just pop in and ask as it is annoying but here goes anyway (just apologizing b4 hand)..I installed a new 160 ide ata hard drive..a seagate barracuda..Im trying to get it mnounted and having quite some troubles..i split the hard drive up ..i have a primary linux partition thats like 10 gigs..then i have another fat32/vfat partition so that i can use it for universal storage betwee
<hungry-hobo> n windows and linux
<elkbuntu> wastrel: libgtk2.0 shows nothing either
<jetscreamer> Aine: nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list or some other editor
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  locate libgtk
<Wammy> libgtk-2.00
<daidungsi> can you show me the way to install hping
<timfrost> drakonan, yes, you need universe
<Wammy> libgtk-2.0
<intelikey> quitenormal you're not one of those guys that uses software more than ten days old are you ?    cause we at ubuntu don't like that.
<hungry-hobo> well im familiar with using the mount command but for the life of me i cant get it to mount..
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  it just dumps you on the console?  apt-cache show gdm   maybe
<intelikey> :)
<quitenormal> intelikey surely u jest. hehe.
<elkbuntu> wastrel: you wouldnt believe it, locate engine is not functioning either
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  updatedb ?
<ejofee> all my gtk apps lag (for different intervals)... anybody have any idea why?
<intelikey> p i n g o     p i n g o   .......
<elkbuntu> wastrel: well it dumps me in the console and for a good half hour kept trying to go into x but couldnt
<hungry-hobo> also when i use the gnome menu and navigate to system >  preferences > disks i can see my hd that i'm referring to...and the 'enable' key is not greyed out for the partitions but when i click enable nothing happens!!it's gfotta be something simple.i mean surely i don't need it in /etc/fstab just to mount it?! but thats alli know to think about
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Installing it now.
<jetscreamer> Aine: pastebin your xorg.conf if you can
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  seems to be   libgtk2.0-0  libgtk1.2   for breezy
<Aine> jetscreamer: Can't, running terminal on my desktop where Im installing it...I'm currently typing off my laptop.
<jetscreamer> yeah i know
<elkbuntu> wastrel: ok, it listed off a heap of stuff with locate then, so gtk is here
<hungry-hobo> but any help any of u uber reet power users could throw my way would be greatly appreciated...just not sure how to google it is the only reason i come to  u guys for help
<hungry-hobo> cause as i said i know the mount command thoroughly
<Aine> Jetscreamer: hwinfo is installed. Pastebin is a command? I thought it was just a typo :)
<jetscreamer> Aine: no it's a website
<elkbuntu> wastrel: apt-cache show gdm shows what appears to be an info file, since it scrolls past fast and i dont see much of it
<jetscreamer> well there are many rather
<jetscreamer> Aine: sudo hwinfo --monitor  and lets see if dell's site is right
<hungry-hobo> nm i got it
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  apt-cache policy  has shorter output, or pipe it thru less
<hungry-hobo> thanks anyway
<Madpilot> !tell Aine about pastebin
<drakonan> awesome you guys, you've helped me out a lot tonight, thanks for your help, it's 1 and i've got to be up at 6 tomorrow so i better hit the sack
<drakonan> thanks again wastrel
<slvmchn> i still can't make mp3s, i just got 'soundconverter', i know i must have lame installed because i can LISTEN to mp3s, help someone?
<intelikey> your welcome hungry-hobo    saved me lots of typing...
<hungry-hobo> in case anyone cares or is listening..i just needed to enter an 'access path' for it through the gui 'disks' manager :)
<wastrel> yw
<elkbuntu> wastrel: so apt-cache show gdm > less ?
<intelikey> hungry-hobo aka   mount point
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  apt-cache policy gdm  instead
<hungry-hobo> sure would like to know how to fix it command line style cuz i feel like i just cheated myself outta some god learning by doing it gui style :)
<elkbuntu> ah
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, lol man
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  and pipe to less would be    | less   fyi
<hungry-hobo> :)
<elkbuntu> wastrel: well it says it's installed
<Aine> Jetscreamer, where can I view the results
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  sounds like your x server isn't configured properly then
<jetscreamer> Aine: it didn't paste a bunch of stuff in your console i take it
<elkbuntu> so dpkg-reconfigure xserver?
<elkbuntu> maybe?
<jetscreamer> Aine: you used sudo, correct?
<wastrel> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  probably
<defrysk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> hungry-hobo what's your mount command on that?   if you really want to learn what happened there.
<mikebot> wastrel, can you reccomend a to-do list type program?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: sudo hwinfo --monitor displayed something at the bottom and it disappeared
<elkbuntu> thx.. i'll try
<fangorious> i've downloaded and burned the flight4 live cd for i386 3 times now, and it seems to always come up with "could not find ramdisk image: /install
<jetscreamer> Aine: i get that when i 'don't' use sudo
<wastrel> mikebot:  i use evolution... it's more integrated than i think you're looking for
<fangorious> i can't eve run the cd check from its boot menu
<defrysk> fangorious, perhaps you have to burn it on a slower speed
<mikebot> wastrel, ah, yeah, i just want a simple,no menu to-do list
<Aine> I typed sudo :)  typed sudo hwinfo --monitor
<Aine> should I sudo -s ?
<AngryElf> is ncurses-devel a part of another package that I can install from synaptic?
<fangorious> defrysk: guess i'll try that, but each time it was burned from a different machine
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Doing just sudo hwinfo pasted a lot ... is --monitor the correct switch?
<mikebot> wastrel, do you know if wine would allow yahoo widgets to work?
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, well i would use 'mount -t fat32 /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb'
<defrysk> fangorious, its just a suggestion
<wastrel> no idea... dont much mess with wine.   apt-cache search todo  brings up gtodo - GNOME to-do list manager
<wastrel> among other things...
<jetscreamer> Aine: sudo hwinfo --monitor --log log.txt
<fangorious> defrysk: it's the usual reply i get for burned cd images, which i never think of myself, and usually turns out to be correct ...
<hungry-hobo> but i think i answered my own question haha lol
<theBishop> i have a broadcom wireless nic, ubuntu seems to recognize it and even loads the driver, but i can't get an IP
<jetscreamer> Aine: or any name for the log
<intelikey> you would need to sudo that hungry-hobo.   and also probably want to add  -o umask=0       to make it user writable.
<jetscreamer> Aine: then less log.txt
<intelikey> hungry-hobo the type is  -t vfat   on that also.
<hungry-hobo> and i been having this prob for like a week and i think i know what i did..i dunno what that 'enable' button did..and the only way i know how to fin my partitions in 'cat /proc/partitions' although i don't know the command to find my physical drives and name them for me
<hungry-hobo> i was try to mount /dec/hdb as a whole instead of trying to mount the partition i wanted to access such as /dev/hdb2 ..does that make sense and am i a dumbass?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: What will I be looking for in this file?
<intelikey> hungry-hobo you can find partitions with  'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd* /dev/sd* '
<timfrost> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: (Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.4-9ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 1218 kB, Installed size: 5656 kB
<hungry-hobo> when i was doing that it was going on about bad superblock, or filesystem or blah blah..u know the rest :)buti think thats what i was doing wrong..just really would like to know what the 'enable' button really does
<jetscreamer> Aine: at the bottom are the h&v rates as detected by hwinfo... btw you installed read-edid & mdetect at the same time eh
<hungry-hobo> the button in the disks manager that is
<intelikey> hungry-hobo or use ? in place of * to expedite
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, thank u for your input and help bro i appreciate it
<Aine> mdetect?
<jetscreamer> well dang, it's not at the bottom.. yeah it's detects mice
<otorinolaringolo> i love fedora. fedora rocks.
<lycaos> Hi all, who is french here?
<timfrost> AngryElf, check out libncurses5-dev
<jetscreamer> for xorg
<jetscreamer> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<hungry-hobo> whats the cmd to find my connected hard drives?? i know 'lspci' is for pci devices but...
<intelikey> anytime.    and like i said  there is no  -t fat32   it's  -t vfat   hungry-hobo        lshw
<lycaos> ok thanks
<otorinolaringolo> I LOVE FEDORA! :-)
<jewishbob> how hard is it to duel boot ubuntu and windows
<elkbuntu> wastrel: well i tried startx after doing the reconfigure and it says it's already running...
<Aine> Jewishbob, not at all.
<jewishbob> dual*
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  i suggest rebooting :] 
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, yeah uwere right about the no fat32..it is vfat after all.....i can mo unt it manually now like i like to do..i try to use command line a lot cuz i get more verbose output for debugging rather than looking at a launch feedback bouncy cursor for 30 seconds lol
<intelikey> otorinolaringolo I LOVE MANDRAKE !    lets have an  other distro lovers party....
<otorinolaringolo> i love fedora. but dual boot shouldnt be a problem.
<jewishbob> aine, ok what about for someone who doesnt know linux at all
<elkbuntu> wastrel: i'm scaaaared :P
<elkbuntu> brb
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Can you give me the name of the mdetect that I need to install?
<b3nw> has anyone gotten matroska video's working in dapper with gstreamer-10 ?
<intelikey> hungry-hobo i don't have a gui here.
<Aine> Jewishbob: Not at all :) install windows then linux, GRUB should detect windows and add it to the loader.
<yuri_> hi, I need help making a launcher for ABC torrent. The command is "python ./abc.py". what do I write in the "command" of the launcher so that it executes that code in the specified directory?
<hungry-hobo> i will prolly google and find out what that enable button really does cuz I like to know whats going on behind the scenes and learn how to do stuff manually if needed, cuz u never know when u need to do some repairing via runlevel 1/2
<otorinolaringolo> when is new fedora coming out?
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys, USplash question: when I add an usplash, following the wiki instructions, is it "added" or does it replace the previous usplash?
<intelikey> hungry-hobo you are in runlevel 2 atm
<intelikey> :)
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, so then could u tell me..when u install a brand new hd and format it and junk..is there somethiing u need to do b4 u can start mounting it??
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, yeah my brain is :)
<jewishbob> aine, ok what about for someone who doesnt know linux at all
<intelikey> lol   do   runlevel
<hungry-hobo> cuz i just wanna know wtf that 'ebnable' button did heh..if it did anything
<mikebot> anyone use gdesklets?
<Aine> Jewishbob: If you are using Ubuntu, it comes with GRUB...so when you install Ubuntu it will install GRUB which will detect Windows and add it to the GRUB loader
!lilo:*! Repointed http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing and http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userexpirations and http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#usernames to the new information on NOIDPREFIX imported from the old devel wiki to http://freenode.net/NOIDPREFIX.shtml and especially http://freenode.net/Why_NOIDPREFIX.shtml
<intelikey> hungry-hobo i've never owned a new hdd    hehhe   but no there should not be any special requirements.
<melissa> :(
<Alexi5> this is the mostlively linux channel i have ever been to
<wastrel> mikebot:  i've played with them but i always have windows in front of the desktop so i could never see them :] 
<elkbuntu> :(
!lilo:*! The material from the wiki is actually minimally modified; it's mostly the formatting that's new
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  what video card do you have?
<jetscreamer> Aine: apparently the --monitor portion of hwinfo is broken. it doesn't work here anymore.
<hungry-hobo> yeah i know more than your average noob but i have a lot i want to learn..i wanna be able to maneuver like i could/can in a dos system..i wanna know how to look at all my hardware theu command line and set stuff up...i just a learn a little at a time every time i run into a snag heh
<elkbuntu> integrated
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Crap :(
<mompirri> I'm having a really hard time getting apache to  load 2 virtual hosts. it's loading only one.  has anyone run into an issue like this?
<jetscreamer> or it's an nvidia thing
<daidungsi> sorry
<hungry-hobo> using parted was a real fun adventure..my latest and greatest anyway lol
<mikebot> wastrel, haha ah
<daidungsi> how can i install hping app
<mikebot> wastrel, i just grew so attached to my yahoo widget to-do list, that i need somehting like it
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Using terminal, is there a way that I can send you my xorg.conf ? you mentioned pastebin but I have never heard of it.
<jetscreamer> Aine: however, read-edid may help. and also hwinfo will tell you the busid for your card
<elkbuntu> wastrel: it's just a crappy integrated one :(
<elkbuntu> wastrel: if you said anything in the past minute i didnt see it since x kept trying to start the greeter thing and couldnt
<intelikey> well hungry-hobo welcome to linux   and hopefully you will actually see the sun again..... unlike most of us.
<jetscreamer> Aine: ftp? or you could just scp the file to your laptop and paste it in a pastebin
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<otorinolaringolo> I heard that somebody here has new windows? any links?
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  nope, didn't say anything...   yeah it looks like dapper doesn't like your video card or something...
<Aine> Jetscreamer, how can I ftp it via console?
<elkbuntu> wastrel: dapper was quite happy with my video card for over 2 weeks
<Madpilot> otorinolaringolo, this isn't a Windows channel, or a chat channel - try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. Thanks.
<jetscreamer> Aine: you have to have somewhere to ftp it to
<mazzen> hi! are any problems with gdm in dapper reported. or is this a selfmade problem? gdm wont start since the last update
<intelikey> GET ALL THE WAREZ YOU WANT AT  127.0.0.1
<otorinolaringolo> you're welcome. but, o I heard that somebody here has new windows? any links?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Yes, I do
<jetscreamer> yes the new windows is available free at microsoft.com
<wastrel> elkbuntu:  sry i though you'd said you just upgraded to dapper
<jetscreamer> go forth
<elkbuntu> yes, i have, but i had this problem for the past few days
<otorinolaringolo> how big is it? is it really free?
<jetscreamer> Aine: ok put it somewhere anywhere it can be viewed on the net
<elkbuntu> on the old dapper install i had
<fangorious> seems the 'default saved' and/or savedefault option for grub in dapper flight4 isn't working (at least not for me, on two computers)
<Aine> Jetscreamer: 24: PCI 100.0: 0300 VGA compatible controller is in the log.txt we created. Is that the bus id?
<jetscreamer> otorinolaringolo: yeah.. and it's only a 1gig d/l
<elkbuntu> apols for the split line... hit enter too many times when x tried to start... it's damn annoying
<Aine> Jetscreamer, I need to know how to initiate FTP via console.
<mikebot> ugh, there's really no good looking to-do list for deb
<otorinolaringolo> did you have a chance to try it out?
<intelikey> well i'll be back when i think of something really cool to say......  errrr no.  i won't be gone that long.
<Leotoothpic1> hey there whenever i start synaptic i get some errors like these W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jetscreamer> no that's not it, it's elsewhere and says pci bus id i think...
<jetscreamer> Aine: type ftp
<jetscreamer> or ftp ftp.somewhere.com
<Leotoothpic1> any 1 has an idea why i'm getting these
<hungry-hobo> intelikey, hey i went to that warez ftp u just gave out ..127.0.0.1...well it tells me to press the any key whenever i connect right..but ewhere the hell is the any key??!!!!!
<Aine> Jetscreamer: I see SysFS Bus ID: 0000:01:00.0
<wastrel> elkbuntu: need to find someone who's good at troubleshooting X problems... :] 
<hungry-hobo> :)
<mazzen> astrel, do you have dapper and problem with gdm?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: I see this...Driver status : nvidia is not active activation cmd "modprobe nvidia"
<wastrel> mazzen:  it's elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> wastrel: the prob is not necissarily with x... but something that's shutting x down cos it cant run or something
<hungry-hobo> damn u guys are a tough crowd..i should got at least one 'lol' outta that one!!!!
<Madpilot> Leotoothpic1, the US archives are probably acting up again - edit your sources to just use the main archives
<Ch4s3r> Sorry to be a noob...anyone help me with the root password?  DL'd the ubuntu VMWare appliance and cant find docs on the root pass
<elkbuntu> mazzen: i'm the one with the x problem
<jetscreamer> Aine: if modprobe nvidia works, change nv to nvidia
<mazzen> uh. sry wastrel
<elkbuntu> mazzen: although i've done my best to make it his problem as well :P
<jetscreamer> Aine: sudo lsmod | grep -i nvidia
<jetscreamer> before you modprobe nvidia
<Madpilot> Ch4s3r, use your own user pw & sudo - Ubuntu doesn't use a root pw by default
<Leotoothpic1> thx madpilot so once they get back to normal i shudn't be getting these error right?
<elkbuntu> mazzen: are you having the problem also?
<mazzen> as my gdm wont start too, i thought maybee we have both dapper and this problem since ~8hours
<AngryElf> what's a definitive way to find out what fs something is mounted as?
<Madpilot> Leotoothpic1, probably
<jetscreamer> use -t auto in the mount command
<mazzen> and i dont know if its a "dapper" testing problem, or if i did something stupid this night
<Aine> Jetscreamer: On sudo lsmod | grep -i nvidia  what would you like me to do?
<jetscreamer> did it return anything?
<elkbuntu> mazzen: yep sound <insert 30 secs of x trying to start> sounds like my prob
<hungry-hobo> here's a wierd one i bet u guys have never seen..my original ubuntu 'user' i created at install time..well for some reason when i try to log that user in via the default 'gdm' it goes to start gnome (which im sill getting used to..kinda like it) i get instantly logged out!! i dont get to see anything man!! it says sometihng about 'my session being terminated cuz it was shorter than 10 seconds' !!! crazy huh!!
<mikebot> does SuperKaramba work in gnome>?
<elkbuntu> mazzen: nope, you did nothing wrong
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Ues. mvodoa 3711364 0 and agpgart 32328 1 nvidia
<elkbuntu> mazzen: other than try use dapper
<hungry-hobo> it only does it with that user though i can log into gnome via gdm with ANY other user..(except root of course) :)
<jetscreamer> Aine: was this before or after you did modprobe nvidia
<mangelo> ok..so i <b>download</b> easy ubuntu..now how do i run it? lol
<Aine> After, I read the message too late to do it before.
<jetscreamer> ah. ok
<hungry-hobo> i should stop typing so much lol..i think ppl see my big long paragraphs and just skip over em cuz it's too many big letter put together
<mazzen> i wouldt say, i try ubuntu, i would prefer i test ubuntu and make its the best OS of the world
<hungry-hobo> hahaha
<wastrel> dapper channel is #ubuntu+1  fyi - they may have info about this prob?
<mazzen> thats sounds better :)
<mazzen> oh, i didnt noticed that.
<jetscreamer> Aine: sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mazzen> thanks
<h36sa> anyone know a somewhat up-to-date e17 repository for breezy?
<mangelo> this easy ubuntu is a python script? i think? (im not sure how to use it :-/)
<me2win> what does it end in?
<mazzen> then i make a step forward and jump to +1. maybe we can fix that error. thanks!
<Aine> jetscremer: done, but now I see multi colors in lines, and not just black and white blocks
<jetscreamer> Aine: kill the xserver
<AngryElf> hey all, i just compiled one of my first kernels.....i set Y to the ext2 and ext3 options in the config file, yet when I goto boot the kernel I get a kernel panic - it say something about being unable to mount the fs....../ is ext3 according to mount.......not sure what i'm doing wrong...???
<Aine> jetscreamer: killed x
<jetscreamer> AngryElf: did you add in your ide controller?
<jetscreamer> Aine: less /etc/modules ... is the word nvidia in there?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: No, lp, mousedev, psmouse, spb2, and sr_mod
<Rob_Dude> Am I the only one that has a CRAPLOAD of problems trying to play back movies?
<AngryElf> jetscreamer, do you know what option that might be?
<jetscreamer> AngryElf: depends on what you have.
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, I really dont' know...whats the answer?
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, what have you done so far to configure your system for playing movies?
<AngryElf> cd /dev
<AngryElf> bah
<Aine> Jetscreamer: What would be the command to put a file into an FTP
<jetscreamer> Aine: when you did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, was nvidia an option as well as nv?
<Aine> Jetscreamer: No, I didn't see it.
<Rob_Dude> I've downloaded VLC, the win32codecs a whole bunch of other codecs ;)  I've followed a few different websites instructions; but I always run into errors about missing packages or whatever they are called.
<AngryElf> well, how do i find out what ide controller i have??
<Angel_Dex> i just installed flux and its menu is like just 3 things why so?
<jetscreamer> Aine: be in the directory the file is in when you start ftp. (i don't know how to change the local dir). then if it's ascii, type a is the command. type i for binary. then the command to put a file is put filename
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, what would these packages be called in the error messages?
<jetscreamer> not just a, type 'type a'
<jetscreamer> no ' though
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, what about if you start from scratch and follow a guide and tell me what each error message is at it occurs?
<Rob_Dude> libdivx4linux, ffmpg
<Rob_Dude> w32codecs
<jetscreamer> i heard divx is broken or something, not sure
<Rob_Dude> Although, I think I ended up getting the w32codecs - but not through apt-get
<Aine> Ok, Jetscreamer: I have the file on my desktop of my laptop now.
<timfrost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<jetscreamer> Aine: ok /msg ubotu paste
<Rob_Dude> Yeah - that's how I got w32codecs
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, k..did you download w32codecs from the link on the Restrited Formats wiki page?
<Rob_Dude> Yup
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, k...so you then installed them using the dpkg command?
<Rob_Dude> Yup
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, k
<jetscreamer> Aine: break time, brb
<mangelo> who talked bout easy ubuntu earlier?
<Rob_Dude> I mean, a lot of my movies do play; but I'd say, roughly half don't
<Aine> (02:59:12) ubotu: Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, what format are the movies that don't play?
<Rob_Dude> I'm using VLC - I don't know if that's a 'good' player or not
<dli> any idea about encore usb wireless support in linux?
<jetscreamer> Aine: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Rob_Dude> All the proprietary Microsoft ones :P
<Rob_Dude> Er, wow I can't spell big words
<Aine> Rob_Dude, did you try Mplayer
<mustard5> dli, I would look over the wireless hardware page
<mustard5> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dli> mustard5, thanks
<jetscreamer> Aine: and paste it in, note the link, give link out to channel
<Rob_Dude> Mplayer?  Nah, I'll give that a shot.  I've just got the VLC and whichever comes with
<Rob_Dude> Thanks
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, are they .wmv files?
<jetscreamer> Aine: scp is easier than running an ftp server
<Aine> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9618
<timfrost> !tell mangelo -about easyubuntu
<Rob_Dude> Yeah .wmv and also some .asf
<Aine> Jetscreamer: I have many FTPs that I can use :), so I just picked one of them.
<mazzen> i have installed mplaxer and xine as i notice that - for what ever - i can play some files with the one and some with the other
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, are you on 64 bit kernel?
<Rob_Dude> Nah
<mazzen> mplaxer => mplayer
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, k
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, I have heard of problems with .wmv files...I don't know the details though
<Rob_Dude> I mean, it's not a big deal I suppose; I'll just avoid .wmv movies in the future.  .mpg play fine
<Rob_Dude> I know the 'DRM' protected stuff shouldn't play; but oh well
<Rob_Dude> No biggy
<mustard5> Rob_Dude, well thats probably a good way to go about it.
<elkbuntu> ooooh, libgtk2.0 updates...
* elkbuntu crosses her fingers
<mustard5> mangelo, did you get the message on easyubuntu?
<Aine> Rob_dude, sorry, I didn't know you were talking about wmv. Wmv there was a source code that was released that would let people play wma and wmv files...google it because I honestly can't rememebr where I found it.
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, cool - ty
<Rob_Dude> I'll give it a shot
<mangelo> i got the one from ubotu
<mustard5> mangelo, k..thats the one
* Aine needs a shot of vodka..this install is driving me up a wall :D
<mangelo> still doesnt really explain my question..unless im not loooking hard enough
<mazzen> X/GDM works again :). if anyone reports a problem like me, he just should make a nother apt-get update/upgrade. thanks!
<wastrel> hello
<mustard5> mangelo, what was the question?
<mustard5> hey wastrel
<Spec> heya
<mustard5> greetings Spec
<elkbuntu> mazzen, IT'S BACK!
<Spec> i'm having 'issues' with booting off my usb harddrive
<jetscreamer> Aine: was nvidia also an option, as well as nv, when you did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<mustard5> Spec, thats a very specialised situation :)
<Spec> hehe
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Welcome back. No, it wasn't from what I remember. Would you like me to re run it to check?
<mustard5> Spec, I don't imagine too many people boot ubuntu off USB :)
<elkbuntu> mazzen, update! it was all gtk's fault!!!!!!!
<jetscreamer> Aine: yet modprobe nvidia works ...
<Spec> well, i have grub installed on the mba of 'sdc', but my bios says no operating system found...
<mazzen> hehe, good that it works again!
<elkbuntu> YESSS!
* elkbuntu kisses her monitor
<mazzen> hehe
<Aine> Jetscreamer: nvidia isn't an option.
<mustard5> Spec, I take it you followed the thread from the ubuntuforum in which someone else tried this?
* elkbuntu calms down now. omg this has been such a stressful day
<Spec> and my grub on the mba of 'hda' boots fine, and if i tab on "root (hd", i see i can have hd0 and h1, and if i tab on root "(hd0,", i get a list of expected partitions, but if i tab on "root (hd1,", I get no partitions.
<Aine> Jetscreamer: should I install the nvidia-glx ?
<mazzen> text mode is cool and make you think you are a *real good* hacker, but X is nice also :)
<Spec> Err, and trying to boot (hd1,0) results in error 25
<Spec> mustard5: indeed
<mustard5> Spec, I have enough trouble trying to use grub on my normal drives ;)
<jetscreamer> Aine: that's what i was thinking, maybe the nvidia driver would function. i don't know why it's not working, it should be, with nv.
<Spec> hmm, i usually don't have trouble with grub
<Spec> but i've never tried to boot off a usb harddrive
<elkbuntu> mazzen, there's nothing wrong with opening term and doing everything in there
<jetscreamer> Aine: 'might' be the actual nv driver
<Aine> Jetscreamer:I want both nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx ?
<mustard5> Spec, you thought about using a different distro for doing it?
<jetscreamer> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Spec> I want to demo Ubuntu at a big convention starting next week, and i haven't the space on my internal drive
<mustard5> Spec, ah ok
<wastrel> livecd mebby
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussion | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<Spec> livecd is too slow
<Spec> not good for demoing the 'speed' of linux, etc etc
<mazzen> elkbuntu, wachting movies is better with X :)
<elkbuntu> indeed
<Spec> no...
<Spec> svgalib baby
<Spec> or aalib, if you wanna get kinky
<elkbuntu> mazzen seveas is telling you to dist-upgrade now :P
<elkbuntu> in +1
<sinaduel> I have a small newbie question, but my friend told me you could be a server with linux, how do I go about doing this? And since I am worried about certain foreseeable problems, does linux alreay have a firewall?
<Spec> sinaduel: yes
<Spec> sinaduel: what type of server?
<elkbuntu> !iptables
<Spec> sinaduel: firewall = iptables
<vladuz976> anybody here have experience with ubuntu on a thinkpad r41 ? does it work well?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Since Im in terminal, I will use apt-get ? Also, did you recieve the link with my xorg.conf ?
<quitenormal> !iptables
<jetscreamer> Aine: yes i got the link, the .conf seems fine
<sinaduel> I wanted to have downloadable files on my site
<jetscreamer> Aine: apt-get or aptitude
<mustard5> sinaduel, the easiest way to set up ubuntu as a server is to choose the 'server' install on the install disk
<jetscreamer> apt-get
<sinaduel> allright, thankyou
<mustard5> sinaduel, you would only have a command line interface though
<sinaduel> okay
<jetscreamer> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kuja> Pfft, who needs GUI... (coming from a guy running GNOME right now)
<quitenormal> sinaduel just download and install apache using apt-get. Make sure you look through the conf files and use non standard ports.
<mustard5> :)
<wastrel> i'm on thinkpad t42 - it is very nice :] 
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Im getting invalid operation when I do sudo apt-get nvidia-settings
<vladuz976> wastrel: is there a modified version of breezy for it like for the hp laptops?
<kuja> Aine: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jetscreamer> Aine: apt-get install
<jetscreamer> what he said
<wastrel> vladuz976:  not that i know of.
<jetscreamer> add the other
<kuja> I like aptitude more, but it's harder to type :)
<mustard5> Aine, you you forgot the 'install' part
<vladuz976> wastrel: do you have wireless network working?
<jetscreamer> alias it in .bashrc
<wastrel> vladuz976:  yes, my 2200bg is supported & running... i'm using it now
<Aine> Jetscreame Kuja and Mustard5: Thank you, I need coffee :D
<Aine> Jetscremer: should I get linux-restricted-modules-386 too?
<jetscreamer> Aine: i don't know. i use the nvidia-binary
<mustard5> Aine, I would suspect it installed itself when you installed the drivers
<vladuz976> wastrel: so did it work out of the box or did you have to do a lot of configurations?
<mustard5> Aine, if it didnt, then you do need it
<Aine> Jetscreamer: Ok, just did sudonvidia-glx-configenable
<wastrel> vladuz976:  out of the box pretty much... i still know virtually nothing about wifi setup
<mustard5> Aine, what kernel are you running atm?
<vladuz976> wastrel: that sounds good
<mustard5> Aine, what did the output say?
<Aine> jetscreamer: should I try to start x?
<Aine> Mustard: Said i have to restart x to take full advantage. Mustard, I'm not sure on the kernal, I'm running breezy if thats what you mean.
<mustard5> Aine, k just checking if you have installed another kernel yourself
<Aine> Mustard5: hehe, not that smart yet :D
<mustard5> Aine, you can find your current kernel with the uname -r  command
<mustard5> Aine, I would think it is 386 though from the sounds of it
<Aine> 2.6.12-9-386
<mustard5> Aine, yeah thats good
<Aine> w00t w00t
<Wammy|> heh, i installed a new kernel only cuz .15 was the only release that had support for a raid card
<Aine> Nvidia drivers did it!!
<Wammy|> and the card was bad :/
<Aine> <3333
<Aine> Jetscreamer and Mustard, where can I travel to send you all my love?! :D
<Wammy|> been running 2.6.15-wammy for a mont or so, works fine :P
<mustard5> Aine, you should help all others install nvidia drivers now ;)
<mustard5> :D
<Spec> nvidia drivers rock
<Spec> err, more so than ati drivers, that is
* quitenormal has only ever used nvidia drivers, so can't comment.
<Wammy|> mustard5, do you have a while to help me mess with the soundcard on my laptop? :P
<mustard5> Wammy|, eeeewwww...sound card troubleshooting...heheheh...my pet hate :)
<Wammy|> :/
<mustard5> Wammy|, its so hard to find the answers sometimes :)
<Wammy|> its really the single most important thing i need
<Spec> Wammy|: i do
<Spec> Wammy|: i just got mine all working, i have an external and an internal card
<Wammy|> the laptop will be installed in my car as a mp3 jukebox
<Wammy|> so no sound = no point :/
<quitenormal> ouch.
<Spec> Wammy|: did you follow the excellent alsa guides?
<Wammy|> Spec: its a NeoMagic NM 2200
<quitenormal> Wammy| is that safe?
<Wammy|> i googled
<mustard5> Wammy|, Spec , I would start by looking for modules loading up with lsmod :)
<Wammy|> quitenormal, yeah, just gotto do it right.
<Spec> lspci -v|grep -i audio will help determine chipset
<Wammy|> Spec, thing seems to load fine, alsa says no soundcards found tho.
<Aine> Mustard5: Is it recommended that I try to update my Audigy 2ZS cards drivers?
<Wammy|> lspci tells me that..
<mustard5> Aine, do the ones you have work now?
<mustard5> Aine, if it makes noises I wouldnt play with it, but thats just me :)
<Wammy|> Spec, google came up with some people that had gotten it working, however alot of the stuff they say to do i donot get :/
<Wammy|> mustard5, if it aint broken dont fix it? :P
<mustard5> Wammy|, thats my motto ...yep :D
<Spec> Wammy|: gentoo has good alsa documentation
<Wammy|> yeah i agree
<Spec> that even Ubuntu points to, for alsa advice... :p
<Aine> Mustard5: No idea, Gotta get the restricted formats then get my music off my NTFS partition :D
<Spec> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml
<Spec> start there, Wammy|
<Spec> just to double check things
<mustard5> Aine, do you here little drum noises all the time though?
* mustard5 checks out the gentoo guide
<Aine> Mustard5: Speakers are off, let me turn them off..might help me hahah
<mustard5> Aine,  :)
<Wammy|> heh, where is alsaconf ?
<Aine> Mustard5: sorry for the delay, running software updates. Is firestarter still a good firewall?
<mustard5> Aine, yeah...its not really the firewall though..firestarter is the gui frontend to iptables
<mustard5> Aine, iptables is the firewall
<Aine> mustard5: Well, I'm looking for a good place to start. I had it on my laptop, so was wondering if I should use it again.
<Aine> mustard, yes, I hear the drum.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> Wammy|, I think ubuntu uses alsamixer or some other name?
<Wammy|> hmm
<mustard5> Wammy|, gnome-alsamixer  or alsamixergui ?
<mustard5> Wammy|, I use the apt-cache search <keyword> to find stuff anyway
<VoX> why not use synaptic?
<mustard5> Aine, hearing the drum is good :)
<mustard5> VoX, I would have to lean forward to my mouse then :D
<VoX> heh
<VoX> amen
<Aine> Mustard: Now only if Maxthon was on Linux, I would be in heaven :D
<mustard5> Aine, whats Maxthon?
* mustard5 hits google
<Aine> Mustard, Maxthon was the browser I used on windows...based of IE but x100 better.
<mustard5> Aine, well it doubt it will run on linux then :)
<Jdralphs> weird question:  (hello by the way) my pc speaker stopped working in X but the sound mixer seems to think there should be volume to it -- any ideas whats up?
<mustard5> Aine, not if its IE based
<Jdralphs> maybe under wine....
<mustard5> Jdralphs, were up playing a DVD recently (just curious about something I read today)
<VoX> Jdralphs: i think the speaker is disabled by default, unless a program specifically calls it
<VoX> skype, for instance, will use the pc speaker as the ringer
<Jdralphs> musterd5: nope not today anyway
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me with XMMS?
<mustard5> ah I see I misread your question Jdralphs
<VoX> purplefeltangel: whats the problem with it
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, what about xmms?
<purplefeltangel> vox & mustard5: i installed the status docklet plugin but there's still the xmms thing on my bottom panel
<Jdralphs> VoX:  yeah, I wanted to use the mail-notification plugin for evolution using pc speaker beeps -- but alas, I have no sound if Xorg is running
<VoX> Jdralphs: it should still work
<mustard5> Wammy|, is alsa-base package installed?
<VoX> mine does
<Jdralphs> Vox:  Mine used to -- I'm thinknig I must've broke something somehow -- I'm just not sure what to look at
<VoX> purplefeltangel: so close xmms, and it'll still play through the dock
<VoX> Jdralphs: ah.. that im not sure of
<purplefeltangel> vox: but i like it open. :/
<Jdralphs> VoX:  Fair enough -- thanks!
<VoX> purplefeltangel: then what are you complaining about?
<purplefeltangel> vox: i want it open but without the taskbar button thing.
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, move to a new virtual desktop :)
<Jdralphs> ha
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: your joke is lost on me.
<Aine> purple: at the bottom right are the four blocks..click one that isnt active and then open xmms
<Aine> and then go back to your other desktop
<Hackaveli> i have a problem  guys i need some help
<Hackaveli> i dont wanna reformat my hd
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, well if xmms is open on workspace one..then move to workspace 2 and you won't see it in the taskbar
<Hackaveli> n i cant get grub to load the hd i have erurything on
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: but then i won't see it at all. :/
<VoX> o_O
<purplefeltangel> aine: i took off the workspace switchything
<Aine> purple: ouch :(
<Hackaveli> is there anyway i can point m y bootloader
<firepol> hi there i've just installed kubuntu-desktop (breezy). Where has the "show desktop" icon disappeared? Can you please help me to re-activate it?
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, you can put it back on
<wastrel> there should be a way to tell the window list applet to ignore certain programs
<Hackaveli> to booth the orignal hd partition
<hondadarrell> hello everyone! <@:)
<hondadarrell> anyone know how to add win32 codecs to Mplayer?
<Hackaveli> w/out havin to reinstall ubuntu?
<wastrel> i smell a feature request
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: but id ont want to just move XMMS to another workspace. i want to see it, but not have the button on my taskbar. you know. . . like winamp? like the program of which xmms is upposed to be a clone?
<mustard5> wastrel, :)
<Hackaveli> bot*
<Hackaveli> boot*
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, I think wastrel has the anwer..put a feature request into the developers
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: of the plugin or XMMS? o_o
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, of the windows list thingy that is
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, the thing that lists the windows in taskbar
<purplefeltangel> where do i find *that*?
<Jambon> is there such a thing, or will there be an non-free update wizard for installing some basic software needed (like say, mplayer, w32codecs, k3b, java, flash, mp3 codecs etc) for basic deskop usage?
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, as if you can ignore certain apps
<mustard5> *ask ..I meant to say
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: where do i need to go? who to contact?
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, you find what package it is ..then find the website that handles it
<wastrel> ubotu tell jambon about easyubuntu
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, or you can go to launchpad?
<mustard5> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is, like, totally, a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<purplefeltangel> mustard5 how do i find what package it is . . . ?
<Madpilot> !tell hondadarrell about restricted
<Hackaveli> so basically i need to know how can i edit grub to tell it wut partition to load from
<Wammy|> /etc/grub
<Wammy|> or
<Wammy|> /boot/grub
<wastrel> Hackaveli:  /boot/grub/menu.lst  is the file
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, search for the window list applet in synaptic?
<mustard5> purplefeltangel, check packages.ubuntu.com
<Hackaveli> okay, i cant get to my linux so i can used systemdisk recovery
<Hackaveli> to get to it?
<mustard5> Hackaveli, you got a live CD of ubuntu?
<Hackaveli> naw
<Hackaveli> i dont
<Aine> mustard5: I have a Logitech G7 mouse with a tilt wheel..any idea how to incorporate it?
<Hackaveli> actualy
<Hackaveli> should i get it
<pki> Hello
<mustard5> Aine, not really...it would configured through xorg.conf..but how is the question I don't know
<pki> Is there anyone from US with a cellphone?
<Wammy|> ...
<Wammy|> why do you need it.
<mustard5> Hackaveli, you could get that or you could try another live CD....what in particular are you doing?
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: ctrl+f window list in breezy> base selection finds nothing
<mustard5> Wammy|, I've probably butted in half way without knowing whats going on :)
<InnerF|RE> how can i convert an wma file to mp3? or wav?
<Wammy|> itunes does it :P
<Hackaveli> okay, i messed up n gnome-terminal got delted i reinstalled gnome term (so i thought buy reinstalling ubutnu would fix problem)
<pki> Is there anyone from US with a cellphone?
<purplefeltangel> mustard5: if i put in a feature request and they decide to implement it, when will i see it implemented?
<Wammy|> pki, why do you need it.
<purplefeltangel> innerf|re: audacity
<Hackaveli> but problem is...i delted teh reinstall cuz i thought itw as bootin from orginal
<Hackaveli> so now i cant boot
<Hackaveli> nothin
<wastrel> i am in the us and i have a cell phone
<InnerF|RE> get it from synaptic?
<pki> Wammy i want to subscribe to gmail
<InnerF|RE> its not text based is it?
<Wammy|> rofl.
<Hackaveli> so i need to point grub to the orginal partition
<purplefeltangel> innerf|re yes, and no. but bear in mind that im not sure if it does proprietary formats.
<hesse> ahoi
<kairu0> hey
<mustard5> Hackaveli, ok...so you need an operating system of some kind to view the files?
<wastrel> purplefeltangel:  not for a long time :]   but you're doing a public service
<Hackaveli> yeah
<Hackaveli> basically
<DomCatZ> was just checking the room before going ni ni...dont have the time to deal with the problem right now, but will be back to (hopefully) get it solved before sunday...enjoy your evening
<purplefeltangel> wastrel: how long is a long time? D:
<mustard5> Hackaveli, and you have no functional operating system now?
<wastrel> purplefeltangel:  well at least 6 months
<purplefeltangel> wastrel: iirc theres already something like this in KDE . . . -_-
<mustard5> Hackaveli, your on a seperate computer now i take it
<Hackaveli> not on the compute rim wokrin on
<wastrel> purplefeltangel:  when the next ubuntu is released
<hondadarrell> Madpilot, Thanks man!
<purplefeltangel> wastrel: 6 months for . . . the next release after dapper? :/
<allanh128> hello
<Madpilot> hondadarrell, np
<purplefeltangel> wastrel: pardon my ignorance but why couldnt it be implemented in dapper?
<Hackaveli> im re-installing ubuntu
<Hackaveli> as we speak
<wastrel> purplefeltangel:  but probably longer than that for the feature to get into gnome.. i'd guess a year minimum
<purplefeltangel> wastrel: eek. D:
<Wammy|> apt-get dist-upgrade takes forever....
<Hackaveli> but i wanan be able to use the ORINGAL partition to boot to
<Hackaveli> not this new one
<wastrel> purplefeltangel:  that's if the gnome team decides to do it ;] 
<Ashly> How does on get the latest Wine in Ubuntu (not via CVS)
<Madpilot> purplefeltangel, feature freeze has already passed for Dapper - full release is only about six weeks away now
<purplefeltangel> wastrel: i can't believe i'm saying this. but i'm considering switching to KDE. -_-;
<pki> Is there anyone from US with a cellphone?
<purplefeltangel> madpilot: OIC
<purplefeltangel> pki: i'm from canada with a cellphone. whats the prob?
<Hackaveli> if i got to shell onubuntu disc can i do it
<mustard5> Hackaveli, I'm still not completely understanding what you have done that is a problem yet
<Hackaveli> ok,
<wastrel> purplefeltangel:  whatever works for you :] 
<Hackaveli> reinstalled ubuntu
<Hackaveli> i deleted wut i reinstalled
<Madpilot> purplefeltangel, just for info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<Hackaveli> but i didnt
<cello_rasp> are ther any applications that can read bin/cue files as if they were cd's?
<Hackaveli> deled my orginal partition that i had messed up with ubuntu in the beging with
<Hackaveli> so i wanna point grub
<Hackaveli> to load that partition
<purplefeltangel> madpilot: thx
<wastrel> yeah dapper is basically frozen, only bugfixes for most stuff
<cello_rasp> i ask this because libcdio provides this but i can't find any music software that uses this
<mustard5> Hackaveli, why?  its deleted isnt it?
<Hackaveli> no
<Hackaveli> its not
<Hackaveli> just the 2nd one i install
<mustard5> Hackaveli, ok
<Hackaveli> which its lookin to load from
<Hackaveli> see that the problem
<mustard5> Hackaveli, k
<Hackaveli> i need it to get back to the original
<pki> purplefeltangel, i want to register to gmail, need a cellphone number begiinning with +1 to recieve registration cone
<pki> code
<mustard5> Hackaveli, have you ever edited grub before?
<Wammy|> pki, would a invite work?
<purplefeltangel> pki: why do you need a cell phone to receive a registration code? :S
<Hackaveli> once but it was gui
<Wassercrats> Hi ubuntu people. I created a free diff web app ( http://www.polisource.com/diffnote/ ) and I was wondering what line ending characters are used in ubuntu files?
<Hackaveli> i got ubuntu on it
<mustard5> Hackaveli, you could probably do this from the grub you have now
<Madpilot> pki, anyone with a gmail acct can send you an invite - ask your friends - heck, ask here
<Hackaveli> yeah but it says
<Hackaveli> error 22
<Hackaveli> when it tries to laod
<Hackaveli> load
<Wammy|> Wassercrats, \n
<wastrel> Wassercrats:  same as any linux
<mustard5> Hackaveli, have you looked up that error for what it means?
<Wammy|> i think it is chr(13)
<Madpilot> !ente
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Madpilot
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Wassercrats> Thanks.
<Hackaveli> ok
<Hackaveli> no such partition
<pki> Madpilot, can you invite me?
<Wammy|> pki, ill invite you, pm me your emai
<mustard5> Hackaveli, hmmm..
<mustard5> Hackaveli, so what is this partition called?
<pki> wammy, i can't pm because im not registered here
<pki> pki (at) wp.pl
<mustard5> Hackaveli, /dev/hda1?
<Wassercrats> Oh, now I see "Linux" in the title bar for http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.
<mustard5> Hackaveli, is this machine you are fixing close to you?
<Wammy|> done
<pentateuch> hi
<Hackaveli> yup
<Hackaveli> i got it in my lap
<purplefeltangel> pentateuch: hey
<pentateuch> this is a friend of his on his account btw
<mustard5> Hackaveli, k...so when grub comes up get to a command line
<mustard5> Hackaveli, I forget the key you press to do it :)
<Macrofago> Some one here play VegaStrike ?
<Wassercrats> I play Monkey Snowfight.
<Wammy|> I play pong
<pentateuch> I play juggling fireballs
<alumno> hola
<pentateuch> no, really, I do though.
<pentateuch> hola
<pentateuch> que tal
<Wassercrats> Bet you got good oven mits.
<alumno> hola de donde eres?
<alumno> yo bien y tu
<purplefeltangel> alumno, pentateuch: #ubuntu-es por favor
<pentateuch> estoy en oxford
<pentateuch> they're the best
<alumno> yo en espaa
<alumno> un besito
<Wammy|> heh.
<pentateuch> hehe
<Wammy|> this is taking forever
<alumno> chico o chi8ca
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pentateuch> chico, y tu?
<alumno> chico tambien me van los cvhicos
<alumno> dame tu movil
<pentateuch> me gusta los chicos
<Wammy|> wtf.
<alumno> si?
<pentateuch> si
<Wammy|> gay talk out of here.
<alumno> dame tu telefono
<pentateuch> porque los chicos tiene cock
<alumno> ah
<mustard5> english only please
<Wammy|> heh.
<Wammy|> 4am.
<alumno> el mio es
<Wammy|> this thing has been going for like, 2 hours
<Madpilot> pentateuch and alumno, this is an English-lang. channel - thanks
<pentateuch> vale
<alumno> dame tu movil
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Wassercrats> Quantitas magna frumentorum est.
<pentateuch> yep
<alumno> venga
<pentateuch> sabes ingles?
<alumno> el mio es 690746447
<Madpilot> pentateuch & alumno - #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<purplefeltangel> pentateuch: that's what i'd like to know! #ubuntu-es, POR FAVOR.
<Hackaveli> ok
<alumno> un poko dame tu telefono
<Wassercrats> Mater tua criceta fuit, et pater tuo redoluit bacarum sambucus.
<mustard5> Hackaveli, you at the grub prompt?
<Hackaveli> no
<alumno> venga
<Hackaveli> i cant get to it
<pentateuch> one minute
<Wammy|> whats funny is alumno claims to be in spain but gives a US #
<Hackaveli> i put the systemrescue disc back in
<mustard5> Hackaveli, hmmm..
<purplefeltangel> is someone going to kick those two?
<mustard5> Hackaveli, what system rescue disk is this?
<mustard5> Hackaveli, a cd?
<Hackaveli> the one from sysrescdd.org
<Hackaveli> yeah
<pki> thanx guys :)
<mustard5> Hackaveli, ah ok..I have that one too :)
<alumno> el numero plase
* alumno was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Wammy|> pki, yw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hackaveli> would /hdc1 have the bootloader?
<Hackaveli> n how can i mount in
<Wammy|> mkdir /mnt/hdc1
<Wammy|> mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1
<mustard5> Hackaveli, what partitions do you have and what one do you want to mount?
<progrock> Is there anyything liek snomes netowrkmanager applet for xfce?... or is there a way ti install + ru the gnome one on xfce?
<Hackaveli> thats the one
<mustard5> Hackaveli, so that the one with the current grub menu.lst?
<Hackaveli> i belive so
<Hackaveli> this one should have one
<mustard5> Hackaveli, k...cd /boot/grub  and have a look at it
<mustard5> cd /mnt/hdc1/boot/grub  sorry
<mustard5> :)
<dorel> i want to mount an already installed os (another dist from the current one) as chroot environment, and as such do some installations on it like apache/mysql... do i need for that to bind the ld libraries in the original system?
<Sonderblade> how do you do to find out which package owns a installed file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mustard5> Sonderblade, do a search on http://packages.ubuntu.com for the file?
<Seveas> Sonderblade, dpkg -S /patg/to/file
<mustard5> Sonderblade, there is probably a command line option..hehe..well there you go :)
<Sonderblade> Seveas: thanks
<dorel> has anyone ever utilized chroot?
<mustard5> dorel, I havent myself
<molkko_> dorel, i have but i just used it according to some instructions and cant help you I am afraid
<Aine> Mustard5: Thanks for helping me and same for everyone else :) got school in six hours so I should get sleep. Have a good one.
<dorel> umm alright
<Hackaveli> okay im in there
<mustard5> Aine, cya have fun :)
<possie> hi
<mustard5> Hackaveli, in the menu.lst?
<possie> is there away to restricted a user executing a command, to stay underneath a certain directory?
<mustard5> greetings possie
<Hackaveli> is there a menu.lst?
<Hackaveli> yup
<Seveas> Hackaveli, in /boot/grub 
<Wammy|> woah, what character is that?
<mustard5> Hackaveli, so does this menu.lst look like the one that comes up when you boot up?
<Madpilot> hi Seveas
<wastrel> i think it's a smiley maybe...
<Seveas> hi Madpilot
<wastrel> i see an a with a ~ on top
<Hackaveli> it doesnt really ask anything it goes straigh to ubuntu
<Hackaveli> so i figure it was on but not being used
<Wammy|> i see a smiley face.
<Madpilot> wastrel, it's Seveas' personal odd smiley - I think it's actually a Japanese character
<Wammy|> ah
<liquidindian> Shi, if I'm not mistaken.
<liquidindian> (I probably am)
<wastrel> so i should install some japanese fonts to be able to see it?
<mustard5> Hackaveli, hmmm...you never see the grub menu...I wonder whether its set to only appear when you hit the ESC key
<Wammy|> Im so proud of myself. I no longer use windows at all
<Wammy|> i have OS X here, linux on server, OS X on laptop, linux on laptop :P
<wastrel> no, i already have apanese fonts
<Seveas> now just to ditch OSX and you're clean ;)
<Wammy|> haha
<Wammy|> i cant, os x is soo perty
<Wammy|> :P
<Seveas> !tell Wammy| about xgl
<Hackaveli> there is adebootstrap in my home directory on /hdc1 too
<Hackaveli> if that help
<Hackaveli> anything
<Madpilot> wastrel, make sure your IRC app is using UTF-8 text encoding
<Hackaveli> debootsrap*
<Wammy|> even tho i spend most of my time on linux apps
<mustard5> Hackaveli, I wouldnt have a clue really
<Hackaveli> lol o
<mustard5> Hackaveli, I have trouble with grub myself :)
<Hackaveli> ok
<wastrel> Madpilot:  any idea where to look for that in xchat?
<mustard5> Hackaveli, but I've been mucking around with it lately
<Hackaveli> ill brb i think this shit has a fake partionmagic on it
<Hackaveli> that may solve my prblems
<Hackaveli> if i can access it
<Madpilot> wastrel, XChat should be using UTF-8 by default - mine is
<wastrel> mine durnt seem to
<wastrel> prolly because i migrated an old config
<vladuz976> is anybody here using msn messagner and having sign in problems? my girlfriend and i both get weird errors? anybody else with the same issue?
<Madpilot> wastrel, found it - go XChat menu -> Servers, find your Freenode entry, hit Edit, make sure the Character Set dropdown is set to "system default"
<mustard5> vladuz976, on GAIM you mean?
<Madpilot> wastrel, because Ubuntu uses UTF-8 as it's system default
<mustard5> vladuz976, I'll try to sign in..and see what happens :)
<vladuz976> mustard5: doesn't matter, we used gaim on linux and msn on os x
<mustard5> vladuz976, I signed in on GAIM no problems
<wastrel> Madpilot:  that's what it is set to.... hmm
<vladuz976> weird
<Madpilot> wastrel, try setting it explicity to UTF-8 then
<mustard5> vladuz976, maybe its a local problem
<vladuz976> mustard5: i hope, i am afraid someone got a hold of my password
<mustard5> vladuz976, both your passwords?
<vladuz976> mustard5: what do you mean by both?
<wastrel> Madpilot:  it would seem to indicate that my system default is not utf8
<mustard5> vladuz976, I thought both of you were having trouble connecting
<vladuz976> mustard5: yeah her's is working now
<Paul1> hi, does any know how I can access a 'Paradox' created database - I think it's ODBC but if I try to open it via OpenOffice it tells me libodbc isn't installed or somesuch, so i assume some drivers are missing but that filename isn't listed in the package manager.
<Madpilot> wastrel, yeah - I can't remember where Ubuntu (or Gnome) keeps system info like that...
<mustard5> vladuz976, you both on the same computer?
<vladuz976> mustard5: interestingly my myspace account doesn't exist anymore
<vladuz976> mustard5: no
<ejofee> how do i use tcng? i find no executable?
<mustard5> vladuz976, hmmm..
<kiran> hi, i'm considering to reinstall my OS, but how can i format, or replace ubuntu?
<DigitalGheko> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mustard5> vladuz976, have you configured MSN to connect through a proxy?  Because that never works for me
<ejofee> mustard5: use sockscap (in windows) or tsocks (in gnu)
<eliphas_> aloha
<mustard5> ejofee, I'll remember that if I try it again :)
<mustard5> greetings eliphas_
<ejofee> mustard5: it will brute-force msn to go out through whatever proxy you want
<eliphas_> hello mustard5
* Wammy| bangs head
<Wammy|> gotto refill my drink.
<Ashly> Does Ubuntu auto install a firewall or something? :)
<colm> Ashly, yes
<mustard5> Ashly, by default ubuntu has no listening services on the default install
<Ashly> How do I fix that ?
<Wammy|> hmm
<Ashly> Soo my webserver works?
<mustard5> Ashly, well you moved past the default install now :)
<mustard5> Ashly, you now have a listening service :D
<Ashly> mustard5 , yup
<Ashly> But
<Ashly> Nobody seems to be able to connect to my webpage
<Wammy|> Ashly, does it work when you browse to http://127.0.0.1 ?
<Ashly> Yes
<Wammy|> perhaps your ISP has port 80 blocked
<Ashly> No
<Wammy|> most do that nowadays unless you have a business service
<Ashly> my ISP doesnt block anything
<Wammy|> how are you so sure?
<Ashly> Ive asked
<Ashly> :)
<allanh128> Hello I was wondering if sombody could tell me how to remove lilo from the master bootrecord.  We are running Breezy
<Ashly> and I have a business account
<allanh128> Badger
<Wammy|> are you behind a router?
<Ashly> Nope
<Ashly> connected directly to the modem
<Wammy|> direct connection?
<Wammy|> hmm
<colm> have you tried localhost?
<Wammy|> try going to http://<your outsite IP>
<Ashly> When in windows people can connect to my ISS
<Ashly> http://darkdragon.ath.cx/  <--- works fine for me
<Wammy|> eh...where is the webserver running?
<Ashly> On my PC:P
<hungry-hobo> hey guys is there any decent dvd authouring tool that is similar to nerovision out there for linux?
<allanh128> Sorry.  laptop keyboard is small.  How can I remove lilo from the masterboot record.  running brezzy badger
<Wammy|> same one you are connecting from?
<Wammy|> or another one inside the network?
<Ashly> yup
<Ashly> this exact system with my own private static ip :P
<Wammy|> traceroute works
<Wammy|> check to see if your webserver is configured to listen on 0.0.0.0 (or on ALL interfaces)
<ejofee> how do i use tcng? i find no executable?
<ejofee> how do i use tcng? i find no executable!
<Wammy|> .
<Ashly> Ill check my conf settings
<Wammy|> man tcng
<Ashly> its whatever default for ubuntu's apache2 install
<Wammy|> hrm, i wouldnt know, i dont do defaults for apache/php/mysql
<Ashly> Theres no listen on set for default
<ejofee> Wammy|: "No manual entry for tcng"
<liable> allanh128: man lilo (-u option)
<Wammy|> google then.
<allanh128> thanks
<mustard5> ejofee, tcng has documentation on their website
<FraZena> Hi everybody! Anyone knows tips to install Ubuntu on an ASUS A8V-MX Motherboard? (UniChrome VGA onboard)
<yoyo_2> hi everybody
<genius> hi
<yoyo_2> little easy question about ubuntu and windows...
<mustard5> FraZena, my tip would be to run the live CD first to see how compatible your system is
<yoyo_2> I guess it was asked before...
<FraZena> [musrtard5]  then it's not compatible
<fishse> i cant install ubuntu on a amd64
<yoyo_2> every time I boot windows, the system clock is really not on time
<Ashly> Soo far the only issue I see with Ubuntu is I cant get anyone to see whats on port 80 :P
<Ashly> on my machine
<mustard5> FraZena, what issues occured?
<Wammy|> yoyo_2, check the bios settings.
<fishse> i cant install ubuntu on a amd64 - i downloaded the ubuntuforamd64 and i burnedit to cd - but he stopped installing (cant finish ground system)
<Wammy|> Ashly, check the system config
<mustard5> yoyo, you dual booting?
<yoyo_2> before I installed ubuntu, windows clock was always correct Wammy |
<Wammy|> for iptables
<fishse> i cant install ubuntu on a amd64 - i downloaded the ubuntuforamd64 and i burnedit to cd - but he stopped installing (cant finish ground system) - PLZ HELP
<mustard5> yoyo, I think ubuntu uses UTC or something like that
<FraZena> [mustard5]  If I install it after the login the screen is black and the desktop don't start
<ejofee> mustard5: thank you
<molkko_> so does this legendary ubuntu-calendar monthly wall paper service exist or not?
<yoyo_2> when i boot ubuntu, ubuntu has no problem since it uses ntp.ubuntu.org
<mustard5> FraZena, what graphics card?
<yoyo_2> I just wanted to know why windows time was always ok before I installed ubuntu
<FraZena> [mustard5]  I have a UniChrome integrated on the mainboard
<mustard5> yoyo_2, I think its because ubuntu is setting the system clock using one standard and windows is using another
<Ashly> Wammy, where do I check that at? :P
<yoyo_2> ohhhhh...
<yoyo_2> ok mustard5
<Wammy|> not sure. never messed with it Ashly
<mustard5> yoyo_2, look in your clock preferences in gnome...for 'Use UTC'
<quitenormal> how does one write shockwave animation on linux?
<Wammy|> i usually just do a hardware firewall (router, NAT)
<mustard5> yoyo_2, try unticking that box
<yoyo_2> thanks mustard5
<yoyo_2> I'll do that and see if that solves the conflict
<o0> hello! can anyone tell me why i can't access the driver and some packages in ubuntu bash, which i downloaded and burned on cd in windows?
<FraZena> [mustard5]  I'm downloading the dapper Live CD to see if it support my chipset
<mustard5> FraZena, yeah..I've never heard of UniChrome myself, so I don't know much about it
<mustard5> FraZena, I would try running the system on the standard 'vesa' drivers if possible
<mustard5> FraZena, when you get to the black screen...try hitting ctrl + alt + f1 to get a command line
<yoyo_2> Ashley, is something wrong with your port 80?
<mustard5> FraZena, from there you could try a   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   command
<Hackaveli> anyway i can mount a new root drive?
<FraZena> [mustard5]  I have the same problem adding other VGA cads so I suppose the problem is not only the VGA chipset
<mustard5> FraZena, when you do that you can choose the 'vesa' drivers instead of whatever its using now
<Wammy|> 5am, and apt-get dist-upgrade is still going :/
<FraZena> [mustard5]  now I'm on my Windows machine, yesterday I tried reconfiguring X with non success
<quitenormal> is there a package to help write shockwave animation on linux?
<quitenormal> or do I have to hard code with actionscript?
<mustard5> FraZena, what did you reconfigure it to use?
<Ashly> wow nmap hates my system too , cant determin the hostmask of ! : no such device
<FraZena> [mustard5]  I tried VGA and VESA
<Wammy|> Ashly, checkyour ethernet drivers.
<corwin> I'm at a a loss. I'm trying to recursively wget everything in the subdirectory of http://www.directory.com/subdirectory/ but wget keeps downloading everything under www.directory.com as well
<mustard5> FraZena, hmmm..I wonder whether you could try the noapic nolapic options on install or live CD boot
<FraZena> [mustard5]  the same problem changing the hardware, I have a RADEON 9250 and an old Matrox G4
<sony> sebest_: Hello! Skillful thermometer puts his hands on Debian rations?
<sony> Rikku: Hello! Conversational Pop-Tarts jumps on salubrious harlots!
<sony> schasi: Hello! Environmental bell moves tepid onomastics!
<mustard5> FraZena, the black screen rings a bell with regards to symptoms...I've seen something on the ubuntu forums about it
<Ashly> its a Rhine-II VT6102
<Ashly> lol
<FraZena> [mustard5]  what is the "nolapic" option and how can I use it?
<sebest_> anyone know how to convert a pdf to rtf or odt ?
<colm> open it in kword
<mustard5> FraZena, when you start up the live CD..you can press the functions keys to see special boot parameters
<Rikku> somebody kill sony.
<o0> hello! can anyone tell me why i can't access the driver and some packages in ubuntu bash, which i downloaded and burned on cd in windows? what shuld be wrong?
<corwin> he just killed himself
<Rikku> oh... okies
<corwin> I need some help with a wget problem
<FraZena> [mustard5]  I'll try the nolapic option with the dapper live CD... Now I'm installing FC4 to see if it works
<mustard5> FraZena, good luck :)
<mustard5> FraZena, whatever works is good ;)
<hydroksyde> hello sony
<sony> hydroksyde: Never love beautiful bodies!
<sony> tty5: Hola. Every single day, you crave kind Paul Daniels...?
<FraZena> [mustard5]  I'have read about support for my motherboard on FC4, then if you are interested in solving the problem with Ubuntu I'd be happy to collaborate
<mustard5> FraZena, well its probably something that is beyond me as a casual ubuntu user who happens to hang out in IRC ;)
<fishse> i cant install ubuntu on a amd64 - i downloaded the ubuntuforamd64 and i burnedit to cd - but he stopped installing (cant finish ground system) - PLZ HELP
<sony> BrianG: Recipe for the Bob Young'sa Spokesola. First, mix some scrotum and Paul Merton in a bowl, and simmer until slightly awesome. Hrm. Let's assume that you should then add some currency and season with schoolgirls. Voila! A fighting-fit meal!
<FraZena> thank you mustard5! have a nice day!
<Rikku> somebody kill sony... please
<sony> Rikku: Clean fizzy kiwi fruit!!!
<sony> fernando: Hola. Prove to me that you don't delight silly sockets!
<Hobbsee> sony: why the rubbish?  this is a #ubuntu support channel
<sony> Hobbsee: FOR SALE: Gwil's dildo. The truth: it comes supplied with ticklish butt, and I am willing to exchange it for David Beckham's hatred. I reckon you take interest in this deal, apparently.
<Hobbsee> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<mustard5> sony, don't spam in the channel please
<sony> mustard5: Fairy tales's zany puppies hates puke's spartan filth, apparently.
* Hobbsee sends for the recruits...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> thankyou Seveas :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210-86-100-117.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Seveas
<fishse> i cant install ubuntu on a amd64 - i downloaded the ubuntuforamd64 and i burnedit to cd - but he stopped installing (cant finish ground system) - PLZ HELP
<Rikku> Amaranth: we got a spambot here :)
<colm> sonybot nonsense happily silenced, apparently.
<p4t> why is it i cant connect using my browser and instant messenger?
<Rikku> well nvm
* mustard5 contemplates slacking on the couch watching tv
<p4t> and even xchat
<Rikku> i missed while i was scrolled up
<Hobbsee> Rikku: so it seems
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Seveas> the !ops trigger is useful when not abused 
<p4t> pls help
<Rikku> Seveas: apparently so
<Hobbsee> Seveas: definetly - hope you dont think i abused it...
<Seveas> nope
<Hobbsee> good :)
<mustard5> p4t, is your internet connection working?
<p4t> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hydroks*!*@*]  by Seveas
<p4t> i tried pinging in the terminal and it works
<mustard5> p4t, k
<p4t> only in the browsers,messenger and xchat
<mustard5> p4t, where are you connecting from?
<p4t> what do u mean location?
<p4t> im from the phil
<mustard5> p4t, do you need a proxy to connect from university or something I mean
<ulrik> heya ppl..
<p4t> nop
<ulrik> could someone please point me to a good XSL-editor?
<p4t> im in my place
<p4t> my house
<mustard5> p4t k
<ulrik> i.e. not Kate or Emacs.. ;)
<mustard5> p4t, i'm not sure what the problem is
<Rikku> ulrik: you could use vim :)
<p4t> the problem started only this afternoon
<p4t> :(
<mustard5> p4t where you installing anything just prior to that?
<ulrik> Rikku: allright.. let me correct my previous statement.. "not emacs, kate or vim" ;)
<megsona> hi - anyone got 5 mins for a newbie
<p4t> what do u mean?
<Rikku> ulrik: lol... gvim's quite nice tho
<mustard5> p4t could you have installed something that changed your network settings?
<p4t> hmmm..
<p4t> i think the TOR
<p4t> yeap the tor
<mustard5> p4t, ah well thats a big clue :)
<p4t> so should i unintalled it?
<mustard5> is the TOR process running?
<p4t> nop
<ulrik> Rikku: well, it works, but if I want a plain editor, I still prefer Kate.. right now I'm looking for something a bit more specialised..
<mustard5> that might be the problem then
<pycs> hi, is there a web extractor for ubuntu?
<mustard5> you could either uninstall or start tor
<Rikku> megsona: what's your question?
<p4t> i cant connect using tor
<p4t> may i have to uninstall it
<p4t> :(
<p4t> maybe i have to uninstall it
<osfameron> ulrik: synaptic finds an xml-editor, but it's KDE so lots of dependencies if you've not already got that installed
<mustard5> p4t, possibly..do you really need it?
<Ashly> god this is the weirdest thing ive seen im my life..
<osfameron> tbh, xml editing is still editing, you may find that a sufficiently good plugin to an editor is more effective than a "specialized" but less weell developed tool
<p4t> slight
<megsona> every time i boot 5.10 OO writer starts automatically - i've checked the startup programs in sessions but it's empty - where do i look?
<mustard5> p4t, I would have a bit of a read about TOR and how it works to make sure you have it set up right
<p4t> okies
<mustard5> p4t, there is a thread in the ubuntu forums on the subject
* DistroWatch sal alll
<ulrik> osfameron: I think I've used that before, but last time I checked it weren't really worth the fuzz.. mainly a graphical tree serializable back and forth to XML.. might be worth to check again, though.. :)
<Afief> How can i make my Gnome look like this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/15963-1.jpg ?
<mustard5> p4t, try in the tips tricks and customisation section
<p4t> okies
<p4t> thnks
<mustard5> p4t you can do a search on the forums using the keywords tor privoxy
<p4t> ok sir
<newbuntie> ulrik: what are you talking about?
<doskowkd> is there a way to change the username in xchat-gnome?
<newbuntie> doskowkd: /nick newnick
<mustard5> doskowkd, /nick <newname>
<doskowkd> not the nick
<Piddy> Hello?
<doskowkd> im talking about the user or ident
<Piddy> How can I get Azureus, guys?
<Afief> How can i make my Gnome look like this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/15963-1.jpg ? (making it one bar, more like KDE)
<p4t> mustard5 can u give me the link of the ubuntu forum?
<Hobbsee> !forum
<ubotu> I guess forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<newbuntie> doskowkd: disconnect and change that in the dialog box when connecting
<mustard5> p4t, yep..one second
<p4t> ubuntuforums.org? is it right?
<mustard5> p4t, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Piddy> !Azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<p4t> ah okies thanks
<pycs> Afief, i think its just kde with gnome start menu.. :)
<ulrik> newbuntie: what I want is an editor intended to XSLT style-sheets, with live preview, and some auto-completion.. I've seen some commercial ones on the net, and is currently downloading an evaluation, but I'd love to find a free alternative.. :)
<mustard5> p4t, I'll see if I can find the thread
<colm> Afief, you can delete the top panel with a right click and then add a gnome menu to the bottom panel
<Ashly> hey mustard5, can you do me a huge favor?
<mustard5> p4t, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10825&highlight=tor+privoxy
<mustard5> Ashly, I don't know :)
<Ashly> If this works im ganna call my isp in the morn..
<Afief> pycs: but the picture is Gnome-Look...
<Ashly> mustard4, can you try to ssh to darkdragon.ath.cx?
<newbuntie> ulrik: ok, no idea if there are any, sry
<Ashly> 4 = 5
<mustard5> Ashly, I don't use ssh
<Ashly> oh
<Ashly> what do you use? :)
<Ashly> vnc?
<mustard5> Ashly, I prefer no services on my system, so I don't have to worry about people hacking me :)
<colm> above the trash are some gdesklets
<Ashly> ah
<ulrik> newbuntie: allrighty.. thanks anyways.. :)
<mustard5> Ashly, I would if I had it installed, but I'm not keen to install it
<Rikku> mustard5: on ubuntu, the client is separate from the server
<Ashly> Thanks anyway mustard :)
<Rikku> mustard5: openssh-client and openssh-server are two distinctly different packages.
<mustard5> Rikku, yeah?
<mustard5> Rikku, k so how do I connect then?
<Rikku> mustard5: the client doesn't run any services.... install openssh-client then type 'ssh <computer you're connecting to> -l <username>'
<Rikku> mustard5: in a termina
<Rikku> l
<mustard5> k
<pycs> Afief, no one could tell if its really gnome or kde but it look like kde made to forge the look of gnome
<mustard5> Ashly, apparently I have the client installed
<Ashly> hehehehe
<mustard5> Ashly tell me how to install :)
<mustard5> Ashly, connect I mean
<Ashly> its ok hold on
<Rikku> mustard5: the client's always a good thing to have installed.
<liable> ssh foo@ip
<Ashly> ssh -l <user> (which you dont have)  hostname
<Piddy> How can i install Java?
<familiaposadalal> I need to fix the grub menu so that wondows can start
<Rikku> !tell Piddy about java
<Piddy> Hello, can anyone help me?
<yoyo_2> Piddy check your /boot/grub
<yoyo_2> there you can find menu.lst
<Piddy> WHat???
<familiaposadalal> yoyo_2 is helping me
<Piddy> Ok, wait
<yoyo_2> got confused, sorry about that
<familiaposadalal> ok, yes I know how to find the menu.lst
<doskowkd> newbuntie: there is no dialog box when i try to connect.  im not using regular xchat.... its "xchat-gnome".
<mustard5> Ashly, so I need a password?
<yoyo_2> ok open it and see if you can find a section
<Ashly> Yeah if you had an account :)
<Ashly> It logged in?
<Ashly> Other then the needing a password?
<yoyo_2> which contains title Microsoft Windows... whatever
<familiaposadalal> yes
<familiaposadalal> I see it
<megsona> hi - anyone got 5 mins for a newbie?
<yoyo_2> is it commented out?
<familiaposadalal> let me confirm
<yoyo_2> it has to read something like
<yoyo_2> title Microsoft whatever
<mustard5> Ashly, yeah it wants a password it seems
<Ashly> Thanks
<mustard5> Ashly, can you see me logging in?
<yoyo_2> then root   (hdX,X)
<yoyo_2> then makeactive
<familiaposadalal> yes
<yoyo_2> then chainloader +1
<Seveas> !tell megsona about anyone
<familiaposadalal> yes
<yoyo_2> nothing missing?
<Piddy> How can i make the downloaded java file executable?
<yoyo_2> nothing commented out?
<familiaposadalal> nothing
<yoyo_2> how many hard disks do you have?
<Santa|Work> hello all
<familiaposadalal> just one, when I was installing ubuntu, I resized the ntfs partition
<mustard5> Ashly, three login attempts and I failed :)
<Piddy> Guys, how can i make the downloaded java file executable?
<Ashly> mustard5 , yes thanks
<yoyo_2> is windows in hd0
<familiaposadalal> yes
<Ashly> Soo either my system is blocking 80 or my ISP is accidently blocking 80
<yoyo_2> so the line goes: root (hd0,0)
<familiaposadalal> give me a minute please
<Piddy> !make a file executable
<ubotu> Piddy: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Wammy|> Ashly, id call the ISP
<Piddy> Dammit
<mustard5> Piddy, chmod +x filename?
<Piddy> What?
<familiaposadalal> just a minute
<Piddy> What do you mean?
<megsona> does anyone know where ubunti 5.10 keeps it startup programs file? openoffice writer keeps launching when i log in and my startup programs tab in sessions is blank
<mustard5> Piddy, use the chmod command i would say
<mustard5> Piddy, to give it executable permissions
<Wammy|> AHA
<Wammy|> mustard5, upgrading the kernel fixed the issue it seems
<Wammy|> no errors on boot
<Piddy> Lol, I am new in Ubuntu, i just got it.. What's a chmod?
<mustard5> Wammy|, :)
<`sheep> hello
<elkbuntu> megsona check system -> preferences -> sessions
<`sheep> on which repository is xserver-xgl located ?
<ktogias> Hi, I am starting a project to bring old pcs given from universities and other donators to schools in greece.
<mustard5> Piddy, ok so you know where the command line is?
<ktogias> The machines I have found now on are pentium and pentium pro up to 200MHz with 32 to 94MB RAM
<Seveas> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Piddy> Yes
<ktogias> I am going to install some flavor of linux on them. I use ubuntu on faster machines.
<mustard5> Piddy, what directory is your file in?
<Piddy> Desktop
<ktogias> Google brougth to me info about ubuntu-lite and edubuntu-lite distros.
<Wammy|> bah, nevermind spoke too soon
<`sheep> i'll try
<sebest_> Piddy, you can also right click on the file ,and choose property
<megsona> thanks elkbuntu but i did - there are no entries
<ktogias> Are they viable? Can I dist-upgrade an ubuntu sytem to ubuntu-lite changing the repositories?
<`sheep> but yesterday it didn't work
<Piddy> ok
<mustard5> sebest_, well this is true :)
<mustard5> hehe
<elkbuntu> megsona did you at all at any stage log out of gnome and have 'save this session' checked?
<ktogias> What kind, if any, of (ubuntu - edubuntu - xubuntu) would you sugest me to use?
<Piddy> Should I just select properties the?
<megsona> oh, possibley
<mustard5> ktogias, xubuntu has a light interface
<mustard5> ktogias, it uses the xfce window manager
<doskowkd> this gnome xchat is useless heh...
<familiaposadalal> yo_yo it says root (hd0,0)
<megsona> should i delete the default session?
<elkbuntu> megsona just close all the apps you dont want popping up on a login, and log out with the option checked again. see if that helps
<Piddy> Om in the properties, what now?
<Piddy> Im*
<ktogias> mustard5, Edubuntu is based on gnome? Can I Have edubuntu with xfce?
<megsona> thx - i'll give that a try
<Ashly> Whats really fakred is ISS worked fine
<Ashly> Yes I miss spelled it on purpouse :)
<mustard5> ktogias, hmm..I suppose you could, but I don't know how you would do it
<yoyo_2> familiaposadalal, it booted ok before?
* Afief is away: (Auto away after 15 mins) [PX-MsgLog Off] 
<Piddy> sebest_, Im in properties, now what?
<familiaposadalal> no, I cant boot into windows
<familiaposadalal> it gives me the option but it doesnt repond
<Piddy> Guys, i really nedd a little more help here
<familiaposadalal> respond
<elkbuntu> ktogias if you know your way around ubuntu, you're probably better off doing a server install and just installing the packages you want. that way it's a completely customised system
<mustard5> ktogias, there is a #edubuntu and #xubuntu channels too
<Piddy> need*
<yoyo_2> you have never booted windows before....
<yoyo_2> ohhh I see... it gives you the option, windows doesn't seem to
<mustard5> ktogias, this is probably the most populated though :)
<ktogias> thanks guys!
<yoyo_2> responde... ok, ok I got it
<familiaposadalal> yes
<Piddy> mustard5, Im in properties, now what?
<mustard5> Piddy, one sec
<Piddy> Ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb rapist!*@* *!*@82-47-144-216.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<mustard5> Piddy, go to the 'Permissions' tab
<Piddy> ok
<mustard5> Piddy, tick the box marked 'executable' for you user
<mustard5> Piddy, the 'owner' is you I take it
<cyorxamp> Lo folks
<candyman> hello everybody
<cyorxamp> Have downloaded the nvidia drivers from the official site and they keep telling me I don't have a kernel interface - anyone know what that means and how to fix it???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<candyman> how to install gaim ?
<familiaposadalal> yoyo: whan can I do about it
<yoyo_2> once I had something like that
<mustard5> cyorxamp, I think you need to install the source for your kernel when you use those drivers
<Piddy> mustard5, One problem.. I am using Norwegian as language.. There is nothing saying executable.. What is the box next to
<cyorxamp> candyman, you can get that using the 'Add Applications'
<Piddy> ?
<yoyo_2> let's try if you can read the windows partition
<Seveas> candyman, it's installed by default (applications  internet  gaim)
<familiaposadalal> yes, I can map it within linux
<yoyo_2> maybe it is some error in the entry point, but I would be windows specific
<cyorxamp> mustard5, yeah I got the kernel 2.4 source - and also MAKE and LIBC6-dev  but yet it still moans
<mustard5> Piddy, so what is the equivalent in Norwegian?
<yoyo_2> ok
<candyman> seveas Thanks alot
<yoyo_2> so the partition seems ok, but the entry point
<familiaposadalal> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<yoyo_2> something in C:\windows\system32 could be corrupted
<yoyo_2> I'll tell you what I did and it worked
<Piddy> Is executalbe under "special flags"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-e `23meg!*@unaffiliated/23meg/x-000000001]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-e Ophiocus!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-d zurna]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-d *zurna*]  by Seveas
<Piddy> mustard5, is executable under 'special flags'?
<cyorxamp> what on earth is a kernel interface and how do I get one!?
* mode/#ubuntu [-e BooZee!*@*]  by Seveas
<familiaposadalal> ok
<yoyo_2> I used my Windows CD to boot my pc
* mode/#ubuntu [-e atila_sendil!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-e snausages!*@*]  by Seveas
<familiaposadalal> yes I did that
<BlackJack21> algun espaol?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<yoyo_2> in Windows setup menu, I used the console mode
<mustard5> on the phone atm Piddy
<yoyo_2> BlackJack21 puedes usar el comando join #ubuntu-es
<Piddy> mustard5, ok
<familiaposadalal> yo tambien hablo espaniol
<BlackJack21> gracias
<Wammy|> hrm, thats weird
<Wammy|> now my ethernet doesnt work.
<yoyo_2> yo tambien familiaposadalal
<yoyo_2> ok whatever... so I used the console windows mode
<Seveas> yoyo_2, please stick to english in here...
<jnoon> anyone good with piping?  i need to gzip -d a bunch of files that all uncompress to textfiles.  id like to cat all them together into lump.txt
<familiaposadalal> ok yes
<yoyo_2> I typed help to see the command
<familiaposadalal> yes
<yoyo_2> it's something like 'root list' i can't remember exactly
<yoyo_2> yes Seveas
<yoyo_2> windows couldn't detect any, but there's an option to fix the partition entry point
<yoyo_2> to see a file in C:\windows\system32
<Piddy> yoyo_2, in properties, is 'executable' under 'special flags'?
<mustard5> Piddy, no
<familiaposadalal> excelent
<Piddy> mustard5, where then?
<mustard5> Piddy, it on the top line of boxes...far right
<Piddy> ok
<hade> does php 5 work on ubuntu if its installed by source?
<mustard5> Piddy, just got off the phone :)
<yoyo_2> Piddy.... ?
<cyorxamp> Hi folks, I am trying to install the nvidia drivers on my ubuntu installation
<cyorxamp> it keeps asking for a kernel interface and I don't know what it means
<cyorxamp> it checks the ftp site for one and doesnt find one so it wants to build its own :S
<cyorxamp> whatever driver I use i need something that will give me a little config program to set it up and also the option of using tv out
<cyorxamp> any ideas off anyone!?
<Piddy> mustard5, ok
<Piddy> yoyo_2, just forget it
<Piddy> yoyo_2, :P
<familiaposadalal> I am going to try that
<mustard5> cyorxamp, you using a any guides for doing this?
<familiaposadalal> yoyo_2
<cyorxamp> mustard5, no
<equador> how make xtrem transparement ?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, hang on..I'm just reading one now to see if its relevant
<Piddy> mustard5, is it on User: on the right?
<Seveas> cyorxamp, breezy?
<deepwoodz> mustard <-- hackvelli i got back in linux
<Seveas> cycom, apt-get isntall linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc-3.4
<cyorxamp> Seveas, yes
<deepwoodz> okayy
<Seveas> cyorxamp*
<deepwoodz> i need to fix my gstreamer
<deepwoodz> now
<deepwoodz> lol i swear i run itno problem after problem
<equador> hi everybody, how make xterm transparement ???
<cyorxamp> Seveas, just wish this pc had ati, I know how to use THOSE drivers :P
<o0> hello, i burned few drivers and other packages to cd in windows, but i can't find em in ubuntu bash. if i cd to /media/cdrom and try to list files it shows nothing. :\ what shuld be wrong? files are shown on cd in windows without a problem.
<deepwoodz> tells me to run gst-register <-- but its not there
<yoyo_2> equador... I have the same question
<mustard5> Piddy, mine doesnt have a 'user'
<deepwoodz> i try to reinstall gstreamer
<deepwoodz> it tells me im missin glib_req
<Piddy> mustard5, no, I mean 'owner'
<mustard5> Piddy, yes thats it
<deepwoodz> and the add_software_ <-- is mising from my system menu
<Piddy> mustard5, on  the far right?
<deepwoodz> so can anyone help me with that
<mustard5> Piddy, yes
<iBalo> Does anyone have a good link on usage of the tmpfs? The problem I'm facing is that i use tmpfs for /tmp and since i've 512M Ram the indicated size is ~250 MB. I read that this will extend into swapspace, but if i try for instance to wirte a CD with k3b, it complains that there's not enough free space in /tmp and fails. But there's a lot of swapspace available ... ???
<mustard5> deepwoodz, well done on getting back in :)
<Piddy> mustard5, is java working now?
<deepwoodz> thanx
<mustard5> Piddy, I don't know..thats not what you told me to do :)
<deepwoodz> lol you've guys been seein alot of me recently
<mustard5> Piddy, you wanted 'executable' permission on a file thats all
<deepwoodz> im learning tho im learning
<Piddy> mustard5, ok thanks:)
<Piddy> mustard5, but how do i make it work then?
<mustard5> Piddy, I don't know what you are trying to do
<Piddy> mustard5, i am trying to instal Java:)
<mustard5> Piddy, are you reading the guide?
<Soul_keeper> started a new chan #linuxsociety  if you want ops jump in
<Piddy> No, which giude?
<mustard5> Piddy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<unikat``> Are There Fens oF The Lazio??
<mustard5> Piddy, look for the section on Java...read it ALL before starting
<Piddy> Ok
<osfameron> I think Rome is built on hills.  Try Cambridge if you want Fens
<Piddy> mustard5, thanks
<BlackJack21> my house is red
<mustard5> Piddy, np..come back and ask in here if you have trouble
<cyorxamp> :(
<Piddy> mustard5, that would be right now:P
<mustard5> deepwoodz, did your install not finish properly?
<mustard5> Piddy,  read first..then ask questions :)
<BlackJack21> the shelby mustang gt 500 is a great car
<Piddy> mustard5, the guide says 'At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type
<Piddy>   chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<mustard5> Piddy, k
<Piddy> mustard5 how do I do that???
<BlackJack21> lolailooooo lailooooooo
<mustard5> Piddy, cd ~/Desktop
<mustard5> Piddy, that will change your working directory to Desktop
<Piddy> Should I type that in the copmmand line?
<mustard5> Piddy, yes
<deepwoodz> it told  me i need glib_req
<mustard5> Piddy, copy and paste it if you like
<Piddy> ok
<deepwoodz> but i think i figured it otut
<cyorxamp> mustard5, anything?
<cyorxamp> Seveas, why you ask if breezy?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, I have a how to..don't know whether its going to help though
<mustard5> cyorxamp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<equador> how make xterm transparent, when i creating shortkut ?
<mustard5> deepwoodz, is this an install that went wrong though?
<deepwoodz> yeah
<mustard5> deepwoodz, and its ubuntu gnome?
<yoyo_2> equador... nothing yet?
<Piddy> mustard5, jesus christ... i suck at this! Exactly where is the command line? I am using Hedgehog
<deepwoodz> yup
<mustard5> Piddy, in Hoary Hedgehog its in Applications>>System Tools
<deepwoodz> i think i know wut cause the intial problem
<Piddy> Ok
<deepwoodz> is there anyway to get ubuntu-gnome to reinstall
<equador> nothing
<deepwoodz> i mean i just wanna reinstall that portion
<mustard5> deepwoodz, I wonder whether you  should run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to check if everything was  installed
<deepwoodz> yeah i think i need to
<deepwoodz> imma do it
<mustard5> deepwoodz, you might get instructions to do apt-get -f install if things are mucked up
<allanh128> Hello.   We are running breezy badger.  We have created a raid 1 array acroos 3 identical disks using 10 gigs.   we installed ubuntu there and are now booted into the system.  we want to create a raid  5 array in the remaining free space accroos all three disks.  I have read through the software raid howto and several articles.  It is unclear to me however if I need to create the partitions on the device first then create the array. 
<Piddy> mustard5, that's weird, it's not there!
<Wammy|> ih ave a question
<mustard5> Piddy, you sure you are on Hoary?
<yoyo_2> complicated
<Wammy|> why in the world do i have a /dev and a /.dev ?
<mustard5> Piddy, look in Applications>>Accessories
<Piddy> mustard5, yes..
<mustard5> Wammy|, I have no idea :)
<yoyo_2> yeahhh why?
<Alexi5> ubuntu the great
<mustard5> Wammy|, I am clueless about standard file structures
<unikat``> I find women... please private me:}
<Piddy> mustard5, there are no such thing as Accessories
<mustard5> unikat``, this is a linux support channel
<bimberi> Piddy: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal ??
<Piddy> mustard5, ok
<Alexi5> does ubunutu thrash the file system like windows does
<deepwoodz> tell me some stuff is messed up and to run apt-get -f install
<deepwoodz> should i?
<Seveas> Wammy|, /.dev is a backup of the static /dev
<mustard5> deepwoodz, yep
<deepwoodz> ok
<Seveas>  /dev is now managed by udev
<mustard5> deepwoodz, that tries to get missing packages
<yoyo_2> ok, time to go
<Wammy|> Seveas, ih had never seen that before.
<yoyo_2> thanks everybody
<deepwoodz> is there anyway to get the add software link back on my application bar under system tools
<deepwoodz> i tried to instal gdebi
<deepwoodz> n that wheree most my problems had occured
<mustard5> deepwoodz, I would see if it comes back after this is all finished
<mustard5> deepwoodz, see how it goes
<deepwoodz> good lookin
<deepwoodz> i appreciate it
<mustard5> deepwoodz, you might need to restart X after you finish to see the menu changes
<deepwoodz> ok
<equador> how make xterm transparent, when icreating shortkut ?
* DistroWatch brb
<o0> hello, i burned few drivers and other packages to cd in windows, but i can't find em in ubuntu bash. if i cd to /media/cdrom and try to list files it shows nothing. :\ what shuld be wrong? files are shown on cd in windows without a problem.
<mustard5> o0, did the CD automount?
<o0> automount? ;)
<o0> i just copy em on it.
* o0 is a noob
<mustard5> o0, when you put the CD in, did an icon appear on the desktop?
<Seveas> o0, do you perhaps have several cd drives?
<mustard5> Seveas, good thought :)
<o0> i have no several cd drives and there's no icon because i'm doing it in bash
<o0> but when i cd /media/ there is cdrom and cdrom0
<mustard5> o0, ok..so you need to mount the CD first
<o0> but i only have one cd :)
<Seveas> o0, is it mounted? (mount | grep cdrom)
<o0> dunno
<HR|Santa> Can any1 help me to setup mirror?
<o0> you shuld tell me how to do that :>
<mustard5> o0, do the command in brackets from Seveas
<o0> jup, i'll use it
<o0> anything else i need to know?
<mustard5> o0, don't include the brackets though :)
<mustard5> o0, yeah tell us what happens
<o0> it's annoying to jump from one system to other every time i need to ask sth
<Seveas> if that gives no output, try: mount /media/cdrom0
<o0> because i currently have only one computer here
<mustard5> o0, ah ok
<o0> ok thanks
<o0> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<deepwoodz> do you know of a partition manament program for linux mustard
<mustard5> deepwoodz, 'managemen' ?
<mustard5> deepwoodz, what do you mean?  one that partitions stuff?
<mustard5> deepwoodz, I'll assume you mean something like gparted
<deepwoodz> yeah
<mustard5> gparted is pretty friendly looking
<deepwoodz> typo
<deepwoodz> sorry
<app> Hmmm...I was hanging on some ubuntu channel all morning, only to find out it was not on the right IRC network....
<mustard5> app, hehe
<mustard5> app, which channel?
<Seveas> app, roflol :D
<app> No wonder no one wrote anything there!
<mustard5> app, well your in the right place now :)
<Belea_> realtek tv tunner & ubuntu ?
<Belea_> realtek extern tv tunner & ubuntu ? :)
<deepwoodz> can u mount iso in ubuntu like in fedora core
<app> Maybe it was some EFFNet or something, my Mirc has some defaults, and I don't remember setting them. You see, I am not a hc IRC user, and I tent to do 12 things at the same time.
<Syns> do i need a 32fat partition for wine?
<mustard5> deepwoodz, yeah...I'm can't remember the command though :)
<deepwoodz> oh ok ill do some research
<Seveas> deepwoodz, sure, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<twa1296> i have a dual-boot setup, ext3 and ntfs, how can i resize the ntfs and make a 3rd fat32 partition?
<Piddy> mustard5, ok now I have downloaded azureus but how can i install/open it?
<mustard5> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<bigfoot1> is there a way to searh through my terminal's "command history"?
<bigfoot1> search, not browse
<Hobbsee> bigfoot1: sure, history | grep foo
<Piddy> !azureus
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<bigfoot1> Hobbsee: thanks. one more question. how long will stuff stay in history?
<mustard5> Piddy, I just read that..no clues :)
<Hobbsee> bigfoot1: last 500 commands - havent found a way to change that yet
<mustard5> Piddy, I assume it either in the menus or you type azureus in terminal
<app> bigfoot1, hit C-r in Bash
<bigfoot1> app: what's that you say?
<deepwoodz> thanx mane
<bigfoot1> i don't understand, sorry.
<app> Hit Control-r, and you can incrementally search back the history, Emacs style.
<deepwoodz> installing gparted wont mess up my ubuntu will it?
<Piddy> mustard5, ok.. but i have to go.. bye
<deepwoodz> as far as gnome
<mustard5> Piddy, k..take care
<bigfoot1> app; is bash same as terminal?
<app> bigfoot1, yes, basically
<mustard5> deepwoodz, its a gnome app
<bigfoot1> app, is there a way we can have unlimited saving of our history, and not just last 500 commands as Hobbsee says?
<mustard5> deepwoodz, hence the 'g' at the start :)
<deepwoodz> lol o
<deepwoodz> ok
<deepwoodz> just making sure
<suryam> yaaaaaay!!! i found the damn bug after like 7 hours of debugging.. wooohooo XD
<app> You can set the limit to any number by adjusting environment variable, i think HISTSIZE
<mustard5> deepwoodz, thats ok...better to ask
<bigfoot1> how do i stop a command I'm running in terminal?
<suryam> wou wou wou! yessss
<bigfoot1> hitting control Q doesn't seem to wokr
<Hobbsee> bigfoot1: ctrl + c
<Wammy|> ctrl-c
<deepwoodz> so wut are these live cds i keep runnin across
<deepwoodz> sorta like a bootable os?
<bigfoot1> Wammy|: Hobbsee: hmmm interesting. i wonder why it isn't the letter Q (for quit).
<Wammy|> yeah
<bigfoot1> I guess C stands for cancel
<mustard5> deepwoodz, the same as your rescue CD but with more operating system to them
<deepwoodz> oh ok
<mustard5> deepwoodz, gui interface etc
<deepwoodz> thatz wut i thought
<Wammy|> i think ctrl+c was made because its quick to hit those 2 keys at a timd
<mustard5> deepwoodz, the ubuntu live CD is the same as the install....gnome and stuff
* Wammy| needs new keyboard.
<twa1296> any alternatives to gcombust?
<willvarfar> 	printf("%d,%d /2\n",end.tms_utime-start.tms_utime,end.tms_stime-start.tms_stime);
<willvarfar> oops
<deepwoodz> oh ok
<deepwoodz> the more i use
<bigfoot1> anybody here use iTunes?
<deepwoodz> ubuntu the more i like it better than linusx
<deepwoodz> linux*
<deepwoodz> i mean
<deepwoodz> windows
<mustard5> deepwoodz, better than windows you mean??
<Wammy|> ubuntu is linux...
<deepwoodz> lol yeah i been up
<deepwoodz> for a long time
<deepwoodz> im trippin
<Wammy|> me too :P
<mustard5> deepwoodz, hehe
<Wammy|> if only i could get sound to work on laptop
<mustard5> deepwoodz, more coffe needed :)
<Wammy|> i dont care about anything else!
<mustard5> *coffee
<deepwoodz> but, i cant figure out how to compile these damn xbox360 controller
<zax1> can any one help with gnome issues ?
<deepwoodz> linux driver
<willvarfar> howdy folks; I've installed gcc4.0, but when I compile from the command line it complains that it can't find stdio.h nor any other headers I'd expect; I can't find them in an exhaustive search of the harddisk either; what package should I install to get them?
<deepwoodz> i even got the damn instructions
<deepwoodz> i was like wth
<osfameron> willvarfar: build-essential ?
<mustard5> willvarfar, the kernel headers maybe?
<deepwoodz> i havent been using linux very long
<deepwoodz> im gettin the hang of it tho
<mustard5> osfameron, ah yes...good thought
<mustard5> willvarfar, sudo apt-get install build-essential    might be it
<zax1> how do i change resolution ? how do i configure the desktop to the way i want it ? fonts wall paper screen saver refresh rate and stuff like that
<willvarfar> aha, build-essential sounds very promising
<willvarfar> will try, thx!
<osfameron> actually, that probably includes gcc :-)
<cyorxamp> has anyone in here used a nvidia card with ubuntu???? I am having alot of problems could use any and all assistance
<zax1>  i know how to do it on my KUBUNTU unit, but the UBUNTU doesnt seem to have it
<mustard5> zax1, well fonts and themes are in your System>>Preferences
<d351GuJu> which nvidia card do u have cyorxamp?
<cyorxamp> d351GuJu, nvidia geforce 64mb
<mustard5> zax1, as is resolution and screensaver
<d351GuJu> exactly what model?
<d351GuJu> 5200?
<zax1> is there no concentrated place to deal with all things desktop ?
<app> Ubuntu is great, the best Linux, but still not a best business choice for 99% of the corporate Windows users...
<cyorxamp> d351GuJu, not quite sure
<zax1> mustard, r u sure , i cant see it there
<deepwoodz> yeah
<zax1> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<GeorgeAScott> so i'm really happy with my setup now... i just wish firefox wouldn't crash so much.  anybody know of a fix for it?
<d351GuJu> hmm, have u downloaded the drivers from nvidia website and followed the instructions?
<cyorxamp> d351GuJu, I have the ubuntu repo drivers intstalled and enabled I think - but I need to know what the config program is (i.e. like ATI is fglrx-config)
<cyorxamp> need to enabled tv out
<willvarfar> build-essential did the trick! thx
<cyorxamp> *enable
<mustard5> zax1, its certainly there on my install
<deepwoodz> i need to figure out how to bridge my
<thefish> GeorgeAScott: you could try version 1.5
<deepwoodz> wireless n ethernet
<deepwoodz> togethert
<GeorgeAScott> thefish: i have 1.5
<deepwoodz> i larned how to do it on windows
<deepwoodz> learned*
<d351GuJu> you might wanna install latest drivers instead if your gfx is new
<zax1> well its alphabetical - and after "removable.." comes screen saver, so no resolution
<thefish> GeorgeAScott: not sure then, mine has been fine - not one error
<zax1> do
<GeorgeAScott> mine crashes once about every 30 to 60 minutes
<zax1> sorry for being an AS***le , screen resolution
<zax1> found it
<mustard5> zax1, :)
<cyorxamp> any ideas?
<xordae> hey, little problem.. after installing firefox 32bit for flash and java, ALL checkboxes in gnome disappeared (using 64 bit system)
<app> Also, I would not recommend any Linux for most of my aquaintances. If they count the hours spent fiddling with Linux and not doing professional, accountable work, Linux becomes quite expensive, quite fast.
<mustard5> cyorxamp, nvidia-settings?
<cyorxamp> yeah
<d351GuJu> cyorxamp, check the msg
<noway> Hi im getting the common core pointer error (mouse) with kernel 2.6.15 ,however, when I run 2.6.8 I dont get this error when trying startx,...If found in google to change somelines in x86 but is also not working for me
<osfameron> app++
<cyorxamp> well the repo drivers will do
<d351GuJu> cyorxamp, yeah nvidia-settings will do
<Wammy|> wtf @ app
<deepwoodz> is ther an apt-get command for gentools?
<cyorxamp> that doesnt do anything when I run it
<o0> hello! :) back! well, i did mount the cdrom and i copied the driver to /home/myusername/. but there's something else i want to know: some instructions says i must use command "sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx". well, i downloaded that driver with name "xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb". i tried both ways, "sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx" and "sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx-dev_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb".
<o0> the problem is that in both cases it says that this file is missing.
<cyorxamp> well it does - it bring up this GUI thing - but theres like only 3 options
<cyorxamp> virtually nothing
<d351GuJu> right, that's all it has, let me check mine
<mustard5> o0, installing locally you use the dpkg -i  <filename.deb>
<d351GuJu> no wait, i have like 10 options
<gnomefreak> noway check bug reports and you can also try #ubuntu+1
<mustard5> o0, put sudo in front too
<o0> mustard5 when i used dpkg -i command it says i must be superuser
<cyorxamp> d351GuJu, mustard5 - is nvidia-settings supposed to only have 4 check boxes?
<o0> but dunno where to change that, of course i have root password.
<noway> but its a common problem...
<noway> ok
<app> What is this "#ubuntu+1"?
<Wammy|> o0, dont read every other line
<Wammy|> he said put sudo in front of it.
<mustard5> o0, sudo dpkg -i packagname.deb   then.....put in your user password
<gnomefreak> noway: dapper is not been released yet ubuntu+1 is a dapper help channel
<GeorgeAScott> is there a way to take dual monitor screen shots? cause i'm a dork
<app> And dapper is...?
<d351GuJu> cyorxamp, i have total of 10 settings
<cyorxamp> d351GuJu, why is mine just 4?!!
<Ng> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<thefish> app: its the next ubuntu version
<d351GuJu> cyorxamp, and the checkboxes are in most of them totalling up to 8
<gnomefreak> app: dapper is the next version of ubuntu that has not been released yet
<mustard5> cyorxamp, sounds like something is amiss with your install then
<noway> uff my god!
<cyorxamp> well I just installed the ones from the repo's and enabled them as instructed
<osfameron>  bah, I've left it so long to upgrade to breezy I may as well upgrade to dapper instead
<d351GuJu> cyorxamp, yeah have u check the ubuntuforums.org website's tutorial on how to install latest drivers?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, when you ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   what did it say?
<cyorxamp> yes I followed the tutorial
<cyorxamp> mustard5, it said it had been done
<app> What's the biggest singel change in "dapper", if any?
<zax1> does any one know if KONTACT will work on ubuntu ?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, run it again and read it again just to check
<d351GuJu> cyorxamp, have u check the xorg file?
<gnomefreak> newer packages
<noway> newer kernel also?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, sometimes it says that it couldnt modify the file
<zax1> is it my imagination or is kubuntu much faster ?
<fnord___> q
<berkes> hello,
<gnomefreak> noway: yes of course
<d351GuJu> hey berkes
<noway> lol sorry
<cyorxamp> mustard5, doesnt return anything just thinks then returns me to the prompt
<berkes> i mage a hung process, and neither killalll, nor kill -9 nor renice will chane anything :/
<berkes> any hints?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, have you restarted x too?  and seen the white screen with nvidia logo?
<cyorxamp> not seen a nvidia logo
<cyorxamp> but I have
<berkes> s/i mage/i have/
<cyorxamp> restarted x several times
<noway> is anyone tired of debian-overflow ?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, k..well something is amiss...look in xorg.conf and see if its marked as 'nvidia' instead of 'nv'
<gnomefreak> noway: the problems you are having with dapper are more than likely dapper no you or your hardware this are going to change nad break for the next month
<peeters> help, ubuntu 5.10 don't find any network device on my machine... and I have both also wireless
<noway> ok i also think that tx
* gnomefreak doesnt think that i know that :(
<cyorxamp> mustard5, do you have a paste bin link?  i'll just put it on there
<folki> can anybody write me how can i add new directory at beginning of PATH?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, k..one sec
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<mustard5> cyorxamp, see ubotu post above
<alanon> ive just installed ubuntu, but, when im done installing the screen goes black, and the install didnt give me an option to set the root password so i can go in and look for trouble... help?
<gnomefreak> folki: the command is mkdir but i dont get what you mean by beginning of path
<Wammy|> gnomefreak, i think he means to add something to $PATH
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell alanon about root
<Ng> folki: either ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<gnomefreak> ah that makes more sense :(
<folki> $PATH is system variable, I think and I need to add new dir there
<cyorxamp> mustard5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9620
<Ng> gnomefreak: $PATH is the environment variable that controls where things look for binaries
<mustard5> cyorxamp, got it
<gnomefreak> ng i knew that but he didnt have $path typed there
<mustard5> cyorxamp, see this part? Driver                "nv"
<o0> mustard5, wammy|: so "sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx" is not needed=? i'm doing exactly what instructions says ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589 )
<peeters> I've no network after install ubuntu and no X
<mustard5> cyorxamp, change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Feerx> Anyone know a good page for SED? Tryed to google but all the pages i find is crap
<peeters> how can I fix it?
<cyorxamp> mustard5, ok will that give me more settings?
<Wammy|> o0, dpkg -i <file>
<mustard5> cyorxamp, that will use the nvidia drivers you just installed
<mustard5> cyorxamp, that will make nvidia-settings work
<eyedol59> how can i see a .deb package dependencies from the console?
<mustard5> o0, yeah..apt-get is for installing from the online repositories...dpkg if for installing locally
<berkes> no-one here who can help me with my hanging process?
<mustard5> o0, you are installing the files you just downloaded arernt' you?
<Ng> eyedol59: dpkg-deb -I foo.deb
<cyorxamp> mustard5, restarting....
<mustard5> cyorxamp, make sure you use the double quotes "    I was showing you examples with single quotes...
<mustard5> doh
<peeters> any one can help me with problems installing ubuntu on my acer8200?
<bigfoot1> what program do you recommend to change a WAV to MP3? audactiy?
<mustard5> peeters, I'm not too good with networking...what type of connection?
<Ng> berkes: what process is it?
<Wammy|> peeters, check lspci
<mustard5> peeters, you have no X either?
<Wammy|> ive got an acer travelmate that im working with right now,
<peeters> mustard5: no X
<mustard5> peeters, what type of graphics card?
<peeters> and no network
<mustard5> Wammy|, you two should get together ;
<mustard5> hehe
<peeters> mustard5: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 512MB
<Wammy|> the only issue ive got is with the damn soundcard
<eyedol59> Ng:thank you very much :)
<mustard5> peeters, ah ok..it might be having trouble with your card
<mustard5> peeters, do you get a command line?
<peeters> on a Acer Travelmate 8200 Dual core
<berkes> Ng its mencoder.
<mustard5> peeters, does it drop you to a login prompt for command line?
<peeters> mustard5: almost a command line, one moment
<berkes> Ng, I have a feeling its hanging on the dvd:// part, that somehow it cannot red the DVD or so
<mustard5> peeters, k
<peeters> mustard5: yes yesterday it did
<gnomefreak> should i shut the mobo video card off when installing a geforce?
<peeters> mustard5: I try to install it again, it is booting for the first time now
<mustard5> peeters, k..well when you get to that command line..enter this... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg....
<Ng> berkes: well, if you do a "ps auwx" and check out its STAT column - if it says D then it's hung inside a kernel operation and is therefore unkillable
<mustard5> peeters, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> peeters, it will start a dialog...
<berkes> hah, guess what, NG, the dvd player found its track, and is now spinning, then it stopped! and i could kill the proc.
<peeters> ok I will try it
<mustard5> peeters, if you don't know the answers to any questions...choose the default answer given
<mustard5> peeters, change the driver to 'vesa'
<Ng> berkes: that sounds about right then, while it was inside the kernel trying to read the disc you wouldn't have been able to kill it
<mustard5> peeters, that last part is the important part...vesa drivers is what you need to try
<Wammy|> alright, ive been up all night, tis 7am, im going to sleep. laterz all
<mustard5> Wammy|, night..good luck tomorrow
<peeters> mustard5: ok, thX I will try it and let you know
<mustard5> peeters, k
<Fracture> hi
<cyorxamp> hey mustard5
<Fracture> is there any way to display a custom menu as a panel applet ?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, yeah?
<cyorxamp> mustard5, all I get is fatal error 104
<cyorxamp> gone back to nv now
<berkes> Ng: makes sense
<mustard5> cyorxamp, wait a tick
<Fracture> I can see the "Menu Bar" and "Main Menu" applets in "Add to Panel" but I can't select a custom menu tree to use
<mustard5> cyorxamp, when you changed it..did you use the double quotes "nvidia"  or single quotes 'nvidia'
<cyorxamp> i used whatever quotes were already there
<mustard5> cyorxamp, ah ok
<mustard5> cyorxamp, can your try this....
<mustard5> cyorxamp, you in command line atm?  with no X
<cyorxamp> no I don't know of a command line irc client
<colm> irssi
<mustard5> cyorxamp, k.. it  irssi
<cyorxamp> irssi?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, for the future anyway :)
<cyorxamp> k
<mustard5> cyorxamp, irssi is the command line irc client
<Ng> is a command line client, there are plenty of others :)
<mustard5> Ng, :)
<mustard5> Ng, well this one is already installed :)
<cyorxamp> mustard5, so do you want me to speak to you on that now
<cyorxamp> ?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, no its just if you end up there again
<mustard5> cyorxamp, i'm thinking of something else atm
<cyorxamp> ok, so did you have a suggestion?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, I'm wondering if you should do this with X stopped
<cyorxamp> what? alter a file?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, ctrl + alt + f1 will take you to command line
<mustard5> cyorxamp, from there you could shut down X
<mustard5> cyorxamp, then do a reconfigure
<cyorxamp_> ok mustard5 I am now on irssi
<mustard5> cyorxamp, k..you on command line now I take it?
<cyorxamp_> yup :P
<mustard5> cyorxamp, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cyorxamp_> can I quickly access the command prompt while leaving irssi open?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, ctrl + alt + f2 for another terminal
<KakiPukul> up to f6...
<mustard5> cyorxamp, ctrl + alt + f1 to get back :)
<frixer> why doesn't a line like 1 0 * * * invoke-rc.d hlstats start
<frixer> work in cron?
<cyorxamp_> ok stopped now mustard5
<cyorxamp_> although I think it was already stopped
<mustard5> cyorxamp, k...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     choose nvidia drivers
<cyorxamp_> thats it! i kept typing xfree86 (thinking back to debian)
<mustard5> cyorxamp, hehehe
* mustard5 goes to get a drink from the kitchen
<subsonic> hello
<cyorxamp_> hey mustard5 can u accept pm's?
<subsonic> anyone up to help an ubuntu noob?
<KakiPukul> sure ask the question
<Ilokaasu> subsonic: just ask, someone will help if possible
<mustard5> cyorxamp, yep
<subsonic> ok, it's very simple and I looked in some guides already
<mustard5> cyorxamp, from registerd users it might be though
<cyorxamp_> mustard5: ah yeah I forgot one sec
<subsonic> ok lol, I dl firefox 1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<sylvan> Hmm.. I just installed Dapper using the flight 4 CD... So uh.. what's the default username and password? The installer didn't ask me and now I can't get past the login screen...
<subsonic> but I cant seem to grasp the concept of installing things
<Ng> sylvan: that sounds like you hit a bug, it should definitely have asked you
<mustard5> sylvan, are you on the live CD ?
<mustard5> sylvan, thats pretty strange really
<cyorxamp_> mustard5: how do I move around 'act's ?
<sylvan> I installed it over an earlier version (breezy)
<elkbuntu> sylvan, if you installed, try ubuntu ubuntu?
<sylvan> no not the live CD
<sylvan> okay I'll try that..
<mustard5> cyorxamp, accounts?
<sylvan> I'll reboot and be back ina sec
<vasser> hello
<mustard5> cyorxamp, on irssi?
<wrong^> what do you guys think, can i make a gameserver with ubuntu ? will it work ok ?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, I can't remember how it works :)
<KakiPukul> wrong^: : you can...
<vasser> which repository do i need to add in order to have xserver-xgl ?
<cyorxamp_> mustard5: ok I worked it out
<cyorxamp_> mustard5: are you not identified on nickserv?
<KakiPukul> technically with any OS you can, wrong^
<mustard5> cyorxamp, I'm identified
<mustard5> let me try to PM you
<cyorxamp_> hmm I need my nick to be cyorxamp not cyorxamp_ to identify
<cyorxamp_> can I kill xchat if its still running?
<peeters> mustard5: I tryed vesa and I've X now
<mustard5> peeters, well done
<subsonic> anyone?
<peeters> mustard5: but no ethernet :-(
<mustard5> peeters, I'll be a minute...
<peeters> musttard5: when I try lspci - a lot of unknown devices
<peeters> mustard5: ok
<o0> I need help (again)! ;) dpkg: depedency problems prevent configuration of xorg-driver-fglrx-dev: xorg-driver-fglrx depends on xorg-driver-fglrx (= 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11); however: Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed. dpkg: error proccessing xorg-driver-fglrx-dev (--install): depedency problems - leaving unconfigured. Errors were encountered while proccessing: xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<o0> what to do now? :O
<cyorxamp_> mustard5: is there a way of killing xchat from here if its still running occupying the 'cyorxamp' nick
<mustard5> cyorxamp, ummm...yeah I suppose
<mustard5> cyorxamp, you could find its pid and use kill command
<subsonic> top
<KakiPukul> o0: : do 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev'then
<mustard5> cyorxamp, look for the pid with top
<cyorxamp_> how ?
<mustard5> subsonic, whats the kill command syntax?
<subsonic> type /top
<mustard5> cyorxamp, open a new terminal and type top
<subsonic> it's kill <number>
<cyorxamp_> right gotcha
<cyorxamp_> why is it called top?
<subsonic> <number> is numer of app
<subsonic> dunno lol, why not?
<mustard5> cyorxamp, that list the top process using the cpu etc
<cyorxamp_> its gone!
<cyorxamp_> i'm so good :P
<sylvan> well ubuntu/ubuntu didn't work...
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, hehe
<shiv> my wireless shows error on the panel bar but the internet is working fine. how do i fix it?
<KakiPukul> didn't work for what?
<sylvan> Is there any easy way to get in and add a user using the installer or something?
<subsonic> ok, anyone.... how do i install this firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz on my desktop??
<KakiPukul> sylvan: : yes, use synaptic
<sylvan> KakiPukul, the installer didn't ask me for a username/password, and now I can't get through the login-screen
<sylvan> KakiPukul, I have to log in to do that
<KakiPukul> sylvan:  I think you missed that somehow....
<sylvan> How could I miss it?
<KakiPukul> you must have continously pressin g <Enter> :)
<sylvan> nope...
<KakiPukul> yeah
<KakiPukul> I think that you overloooked... somehow
<gnomefreak> ok is there a such thing as a pci geforce card? the fx5200 wont plug in anywhere :(
<KakiPukul> or is it really the install fault, you should do a bug report then...
<sylvan> It may be a bug.. The only thing I did that probalby isn't standard is that I aborted the installation because I realised I had forgotten to format the partition I was installing to, so I went back to that step in the "list" that comes up when you cancel, fixed the partition and then continued from there.. Maybe something there is buggy
<KakiPukul> gnomefreak: L yours an AGP?
<subsonic> gnomefreak, I got a fx5200 too. it works
<colm> !tell subsonic -about firefox1.5
<subsonic> mine is agp
<gnomefreak> agp = 3 small slots than thats what i bought :(
<DigitalGheko> gnomefreak, there's pci-e =D
<KakiPukul> sylvan: |: anyways, i didn;t encounter any bugs or missed an installation step using Dapper
<DigitalGheko> pci-express / sli
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: will that plug into the white pci slot?
<DigitalGheko> agp is practicly defunct now
<DigitalGheko> no it wont... completely different tech
<DigitalGheko> how old is the system board?
<gnomefreak> i have big brown ports and pci ports thats it
<KakiPukul> AGP isn't defunct... it still kicks on
<DigitalGheko> sli > agp ;] 
<jackol> pci isn't big and brown :P
<DigitalGheko> lol
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: its not new iv had it  awhile
<gnomefreak> jackol: yes i know that
<DigitalGheko> prolly don't have pci-e then... =[
<KakiPukul> I really suggest taht you read the manual,
<KakiPukul> does your mobo even have pci-E?
<itshare> hi
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt
<DigitalGheko> reading the man isn't going to help much if you got an old board without sli/pci-e and you got an sli / pci-e gpu =P
<subsonic> my agp fx5200 works and I even broke it with the vacuumcleaner
<KakiPukul> why the heck you bought a pci-e card?
<pschulz01> Anyone know how I can get a custom program to run when I plug in a USb device?
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: im not sure this is a pci-e card at this point
<KakiPukul> pschulz01: : we can do that on Windows...
<pschulz01> KakiPukul: Wha?
<DigitalGheko> pschulz01, he's tryinto take you back to the dark side
<KakiPukul> not in any GNU/Linux though
<peeters> how can I see my ethernet card device with lspci?
<gnomefreak> as i was asking is there pci cards that i should be looking for with nvidia?
<gnomefreak> peeters: it should show it with that command
<DigitalGheko> gnomefreak, no such thing anymore...only agp / sli / pci-e
<KakiPukul> yes, peeters: there should be the word Ethernet controller when you install the card properly... and enabled it
<peeters> gnomefreak: Intel Corp Unknown device
<mustard5_> Cyorxamp, doh..my internet connection died
<pschulz01> DigitalGheko: I have been MS-Win free since Linux 2.0
<DigitalGheko> =] 
<KakiPukul> well, I still use windows and GNU/Linux
<pschulz01> DigitalGheko: The information on 'hotplug' is geared (as far as I can see) on setting up modules..
<DigitalGheko> anyone know off-hand if vmware supports dx9c?
<peeters> gnomefreak: I installed ubuntu 5.10 on my new Acer 8200 laptop but I've no echternet
<KakiPukul> which version of VM?
<DigitalGheko> 5.5
<KakiPukul> the GNU/Linux? or the Windows?
<liquidindian> Does anyone know how to fix the full screen mode in mplayer?
<tecs> hi how can i safely remove my ipood? so i just can charge it without the harddrives spinning
<KakiPukul> DigitalGheko: : you should read that on VMWare's site
<DigitalGheko> suppose i should... just too lazy and their site is slower than a 2400bps bulletin board
<ppo2> hi, then i change volume in xmms, mic record turn on according kmix is this normal ?
<peeters> In need specail drivers to make my ethernet running?
<dbrouwer> hi all
<peeters> Do I need .. sorry
<KakiPukul> well, for Windows, I think 5/5 supports DX9c via VMTools
<DigitalGheko> peeters, you shouldn't have to...
<KakiPukul> ppo2: : yes...
<KakiPukul> if you use the same sound output./..
<ppo2> ok, thanks
<peeters> DigitalGheko: ubuntu does not support my hardware?
<gnomefreak> i dont want an ati card again :(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell peeters about hardware
<KakiPukul> well, I want ATi cards... newer ones like x600
<dbrouwer> quick question. If i want to extract a rpm file i use alien, but i have to sudo the command. this ends up making a root read/write folder out of the extracted program, how do i sudo alien -k name-of-package.rpm and have it accessible to all users?
<gnomefreak> peeters: look there to see
<DigitalGheko> peeters, check in the System -> Administration -> Networking
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: i have 2 ati cards and 3d doesnt work on either
<DigitalGheko> is there any eth0 devices listed?
<KakiPukul> that's yours :)
<peeters> no
<majd> hey
<KakiPukul> mine is like 2 years already and run fine...
<majd> how can i install a .bin program?
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: whats  cheap good ati card that ubuntu auto detects?
<peeters> I tryed /sbin/ifconfig
<peeters> no eth0
<gnomefreak> majd: you run them normally not install
<KakiPukul> try 9600 or lower...
<peeters> no eth1 for wireless
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: ok ty
<gnomefreak> brb
<KakiPukul> the newer 9800....
<DigitalGheko> erg
<DigitalGheko> can you see your nic in the device manager?
<KakiPukul> need the latest xorg driver, especially dapper's
<jan__> hi, can someone give me a tip on how to make firestarter start with the system?
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: im running dapper
<tecs> how do i umount a device completely? a usb device?
<al-fa> hi, may i join
<DigitalGheko> jan__, it should do that anyway?
<peeters> DigitalGheko: device manager?
<KakiPukul> well, it should work... I don't have 9600 or higher, but my friends do, and dappers works fine on their PCs
<DigitalGheko> peeters, System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<jan__> DigitalGheko, ok, so its running in the background anyways? it is atleast not visible to me before starting it manyally
<KakiPukul> mine only a 9200 Pro... easier...
<peeters> DigitalGheko: no, I see a lot of Unknown
<DigitalGheko> jan__, check the tray... you should see a little blue icon for Firestarter
<DigitalGheko> peeters, check for the nic under the unknowns
<KakiPukul> peeters: : what's you card brand model?
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: 9200 have 3d?
<KakiPukul> yes... for pro...
<gnomefreak> 9200 pro*
<gnomefreak> KakiPukul: asking cause it was left blank here
<KakiPukul> fglrx works fine... with OGL
<peeters> KakiPukul: I don't know exactly.. it is a brand new Acer 8200 travemate
<tecs> anyone who can help me unmount my ipod because when i right click it and safely remove it gets detected right away again
<jan__> yeah, but the icon is not visible before I start it manually. If i add it to the startup programs i just get the message that it cant start cause it need priveliges
<KakiPukul> peeters: : do lspci and paste the output on pastebin...
<KakiPukul> lemme check it out
<DigitalGheko> tecs, turn it off? =D
<KakiPukul> I can do 3d on the TV display too...
<peeters> KakiPukul: pastebin? sorry he
<Eloiz> ......OTL
<tecs> you cant turn it off unless you have safely removed it.....
<KakiPukul> !tell peeters about pastebin
<DigitalGheko> jan__, I used firestarter once before... I remember there being an auto start option in the gui
<DigitalGheko> tecs, nice catch-22 you got there lol
<Seveas> jan__, you don't need to start the firestarter gui for the firewall to be active
<Skail> I have a few quick questions:  ubuntu uses apt-get package management yes?
<DigitalGheko> Skail, yes and SPM
<KakiPukul> yes... Skail
<IdleOne> Skail:  yes ( and synaptic
<jan__> Seveas, ok! thanks...
<tecs> sorry i dont get it
<DigitalGheko> hey IdleOne! how you =] 
<gnomefreak> ok i have a few listed i need to wait till they open now :(
<IdleOne> morning DigitalGheko
<milkymilky> hi can anyone help me im trying to make mounted diskes apear on my gnome desktop in breezy it used to work in slackware  buti cant figureit out
<Nabiki> Is there a way to get a mirror of the archives of just a single platform?
<DigitalGheko> well it's 14:22 here ... morning to you though =D
<tecs> go open from conquror the folder mediamedia
<IdleOne> thank you
<KakiPukul> DigitalGheko: : GErmany?
<gnomefreak> its 7:23 here
<DigitalGheko> South Africa ;] 
<Nabiki> 21:23 here ^_^
<KakiPukul> ust along the line
<DigitalGheko> Nabiki, where is that? Aus?
<milkymilky> tecs: i dont have konquror only nautilus
<Skail> ok, second Q : I want to use java and mysql, but as I remember, the JDBC mysql 'bridge' tends to be a separate package.  I guess this isn't much of a question, but I assume that package is easily findable
<Nabiki> Close.  Japan.
<tecs> ok from nautilus then
<phonezone> hello, i have installed ubuntu and i would like to install tcl and identd on it ... how can i do that ?
<milkymilky> there sint a media
<DigitalGheko> Skail, try here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<IdleOne> !tell Skail  about java
<milkymilky> it used to just show up when mounted is ther a configuration file
<IdleOne> !tell Skail  about mysql
<gnomefreak> nooooooooo dont try there
<IdleOne> !tell Skail  about repos
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<DigitalGheko> lol
<gnomefreak> ^^^ try there
<zzsputnik> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<mustard5> milkymilky, on my system everything thats mounted on a folder in the /media folder shows up on desktop
<Skail> ahh.. excellent bot
<DigitalGheko> yes out of date but still a good indication ;] 
<Nabiki> I am having a difficult time getting some things installed on my system (the Nvidia thing, + the wireless thing... Either or by themselves not a big deal)  :P So I was wanting to try to make all the i386 packages local before redoing the install. ^_^
<phonezone> hello, i have installed ubuntu and i would like to install tcl and identd on it ... how can i do that ?
<Nabiki> Is there a way to get just the i386 stuff?
<milkymilky> well thanks anyways guys :) i'll keep searching the forums
<IdleOne> !info tcl
<phonezone> !info tcl
<Nabiki> phonezone: do you know how to run synaptic? :)
<Cyorxamp_> hmmm
<Cyorxamp_> why has this reconnected
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, no luck?
<KakiPukul> the thing about nvidia  and wireless card is, actually they never cooperate with the GNU/Linux communoty
<phonezone> Nabiki, i only tryed with apt-get
<Cyorxamp_> mustard5: no :
<Cyorxamp_> :(
* Cyorxamp_ crys
<DigitalGheko> phonezone, check through your spm should be there
<blk^> i have 5.04 and i want to setup a telnet server,can anyone help ?
* gnomefreak reaolly really wanted a nvidia card soooooooo badly :(
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, you tried rebooting and doing it?
<zax1> i just installed a brand new drive but cant see iit on my linux drives, any ideas on how to proceed
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, maybe you can start with a clean slate then :)
<Cyorxamp_> mustard5: it just keeps returning error 104
<noncompos> hello, since i made my ip static, apt doesnt work. ubuntu server installation, pc on hub on speedstream dsl router/modem
<Nabiki> phonezone: synaptic is part of the GUI. :)  Or rather installed along with it. ^_^  it works real nice.  It is like gnomeapt or the like under debian. ^_^
<phonezone> DigitalGheko, thats not a solution for me ... i want to know how i can install any patchage i need.....
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, does it describe the error further?
<DigitalGheko> gnomefreak, if your system board has agp (which I'm guessing it does) then get yourself an FX5900
<zax1> how do i get linux to read NTFS ?
<gnomefreak> DigitalGheko: what does the apg slot look like?
<Nabiki> If you have a working network, you can get the video card working...
<Cyorxamp_> mustard5: FATAL IO ERROR 104
<KakiPukul> Hello to package searchers, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << search here before asking, will you?
<Nabiki> If you have a working video card, you can get the network working.
<DigitalGheko> phonezone, use the spm to install any package you need... or apt-get
<Cyorxamp_> mustard5: Connection reset by peer on 0:0
<gnomefreak> this card is apg so i thought
<Nabiki> If they are both messing up at once, it gets odd. hehhe
<DigitalGheko> gnomefreak, the brown one
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, hmmm..not very informative I guess
<gnomefreak> the directions in the book talk about apg
<Cyorxamp_> mustard5: after 0 requests, 0 known processed and 0 events
<zax1> H E L P
<Skail> ok, thanks for the infos, people.
<peeters> KakiKupul: I just paste my output lspci to pastebin?
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, I'm out of ideas
<Nabiki> phonezone: in fact, "apt-get install tcl"    might do it.
<DigitalGheko> zax1, ?
<KakiPukul> yes, peeters
<zax1> hi gheko
<Cyorxamp_> I really hate linux
<phonezone> Nabiki,  look in flood
<mustard5> Cyorxamp, I'd reboot and try it again from command line or sleep on it :)
<DigitalGheko> sup
<Cyorxamp_> Nothing EVER WORKS!
<Cyorxamp_> EVER!
<gnomefreak> ok i will be looking for apg than :)
<DigitalGheko> lol Cyorxamp
<zax1> i added a former windows drive to my ubuntu , it does not find it
<KakiPukul> well, I don;t hate Linux, but I love Windows (Server edition) a lot :)
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp:  whats not working?
<Cyorxamp_> my nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> are the 6000 series supported? autodetected?
<KakiPukul> it's really nvidia's fault, Cyorxamp
<zax1>  n e ideas ?
<Cyorxamp_> linux should just have a special 'drivers' style package for communication with hardware
<DigitalGheko> zax1, is it an ide drive / scsi
<zax1> ide
<Cyorxamp_> would make things easier to INSTALL and CONFIG
<Cyorxamp_> no special bits to try and use
<Nabiki> I would be willing to explain in more detail, but I am on a windows box right now *sighs* hehehe
<Cyorxamp_> just a centralised location
<Cyorxamp_> called.... DEVICE MANAGER
<Cyorxamp_> grrr!
<DigitalGheko> zaxl, does your bios detect it for startetrs?
<spiderman> hello. i am a big fedora fan and i cannot acces their channel. i am angry, but I love nature, very much... flowers and stuff.
<zax1> yes, detected by bios
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp_: ubuntu has device manager
<KakiPukul> zax1: : if you prefer GUI, just goto System - > Administration - > Disk
<allanh128> Hello.   Is there anyway to restart the installer from within ubuntu after the install?
<KakiPukul> you;ll fine your disk there
<IdleOne> !tell Cyorxamp  about enter
<phonezone> Nabiki, thats the problem... that command isn't working
<DigitalGheko> KakiPukul, i was gettin there lol
<Cyorxamp_> gnomefreak: does it allow you to access all config settings for your hardware in one place and remove/install drivers?
<spiderman> hello. i am a big fedora fan and i cannot acces their channel. i am angry, but I love nature, very much... flowers and stuff.
<Cyorxamp_> or just tell you some bits it plucked about thats about fuck all?
<phonezone> !info tcl
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp_: you would have to look at it
<Nabiki> phonezone: if your web browser is working, check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zax1> kakipukul, i am on kubuntu
<KakiPukul> well, for ubuntu starters, I suggest you try to look on the GUI tools, before doing more serious stuff
<Cyorxamp_> yeah I thought as much
<Cyorxamp_> fuck all
<DigitalGheko> !tell phonezone about tcl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Nabiki> That will tell you the packages on the server.
<spiderman> hello. i am a big fedora fan and i cannot acces their channel. i am angry, but I love nature, very much... flowers and stuff.
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp:  please dont use that language
<DigitalGheko> lol nm then =P
<IdleOne> to late
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *@*!82-47-144*@*]  by Seveas
* gnomefreak wouldnt know my device manager is crashing :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *@*!82-47-144*@*]  by Seveas
<spiderman> hello. i am a big fedora fan and i cannot acces their channel. i am angry, but I love nature, very much... flowers and stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-47-144-216.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Ng> to be fair, device manager is the wrong name for it, it should be called device viewer or something
<chuckyp> spiderman, /join #fedora
<KakiPukul> why the heck, "spiderman"
<DigitalGheko> tru dat
<KakiPukul> Ng, yes... it isn't like its Windows counterpart
<gnomefreak> ng i would agree if it would open longer than flash :(
<spiderman> hello. i am a big fedora fan and i cannot acces their channel. i am angry, but I love nature, very much... flowers and stuff.
<KakiPukul> that's true Device MAnager
<javiolo> hi
<DigitalGheko> hi
* gnomefreak brb
<DigitalGheko> k
<javiolo> Im trying to use ssh with a key, I edited sshd_config but stills asking me for a pass
<brkndapper> is there some way to copy the kernel from a live CD to a local install?
<Jae686> yo
<KakiPukul> at least things on Windows do exactly what the name says
<martin> hi
<Jae686> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=784969&posted=1#post784969
<Ng> javiolo: add a -v or two to the ssh command and check /var/log/auth.log on the server
<KakiPukul> yo Jae686
<spiderman> hello. i am a big fedora fan and i cannot acces their channel. i am angry, but I love nature, very much... flowers and stuff.
<Seveas> javiolo, you need to put your public key in the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<DigitalGheko> yes spiderman, we know
<javiolo> Seveas its added
<Seveas> spiderman, this is an Ubuntu support channel, offtopic talk somewhere else
<phonezone> DigitalGheko, not werry helpfull ...
<brkndapper> is there some way to copy the kernel from a live CD to a local install?
<dradul> javiolo, why do you edit the ssh server configuration (you may want to talk in #ubuntu-es)
<DigitalGheko> phonezone, what's not helpfull?
<javiolo> the public key is on the server an the private in the client
<peeters> KakiPukul: I've posted my lspci to pastebin
<javiolo> dradul I cant talk here ?
<Ng> brkndapper: why would you want to do that? they ought to be pretty much the same I would have thought
<phonezone> the command !tell seerkan....
<javiolo> Im speaking in english...
<KakiPukul> peeters: : what's the address?
<Seveas> javiolo, sure you can talk in here 
<DigitalGheko> lol sometimes it is ;] 
<javiolo> ok
<joshkl> Anyone know why my Music Player (iriver ihp-120) shows up in nautilus by the name of the harddisk (Toshiba and a modelnumber), rather than the name of the player? Or even which package is responsible?
<andrew_> hrm someone wanna help me install ndiswrapper
<DigitalGheko> Seveas, how you do that smily?
<peeters> KakiPukul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9624
<brkndapper> Ng: I would have though as well, except the LIVECD has a working module for my NIC and the install has a broken module for my NIC :-/
<dradul> javiolo, sure you can, but we can talk Spanish in the other channel if that makes you more comfortable.
<KakiPukul> brkndapper: : you can recursively copy all the dir / file into a mounted file system
<javiolo> I edited sshd_config but stills asking me for a pass
<ompaul> DigitalGheko, ask him in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nabiki> Does anyone know of a mirror of just the i386 files? :)
<takku^> what do i have to edit if i want some programs allways start after rebooting. like autoconfig ors?
<javiolo> dradul thanks I know that channel but is not as active as here :P
<Ng> brkndapper: erk, well I guess it would be possible, but either way could you please file a bug report?
<KakiPukul> 0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 108c (rev 03) >> there is your Ethernet card there...
<DigitalGheko> ompaul, too late =P
<dradul> javiolo, you don't edit the server configuration to stop the login from asking a password. You create a personal key pair wiothout a password and upload the public part to the targer account@hot. THen you add it to account@host/.ssh/authorized keys.
<KakiPukul> well detected, but no driver for that huh...
<brkndapper> Ng: is that done on launchpad now?
<Ng> brkndapper: yep
<KakiPukul> peeters: , checkout the model of that card... and find the driver on intel's site
<dradul> javiolo, sorry for the typos. it is the same in Spanish ;-)
<echostorm> hooray, im installed ! linux newbie here
<peeters> KakiPukul: ok thanks
<robertlee> hi
<Nabiki> Welcome aboard. ^_^
<KakiPukul> it's Acer's right, peeters?
<peeters> KakiPukul: yes
<KakiPukul> try to look at Acer's support website...
<robertlee> i weant to edit my fstab in the console, anybody know the command for me  .... /etc/fstab
<KakiPukul> first step find the model of that card first, Importatnt...
<hade> robertlee: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<javiolo> dradul Ok, I create a key with a phrase and looks everything is correct, obviosly not cos stills asking me for a pass...
<robertlee> yoo, thanx
<javiolo> should I post any ssh config file ?
<Nabiki> the -w is important, especially on a smaller monitor. ^^;
<Ng> javiolo: did you try what I suggested?
<dradul> javiolo, no. Just create a *new* keypair without a password.
<echostorm> anyone know of a page that discusses installing things like codecs and other usefull apps? i dont even know where to satrt... Ive spent the last 2 weeks just learning hiow to upgrade the kernel so my audio drivers would work lol
<robertlee> kakipukul, what do u have from acer
<arp> rebooting...
<Ng> echostorm: there's a RestrictedFormats page in the ubuntu wiki that covers installing popular multimedia/java type things
<Howitzer> Does anybody know if it's possible to have a taskbar in e17?
<echostorm> ahh, yeah i saw that but didnt remember where... thanx a ton!
<KakiPukul> acer? I have never bought anything from ACER, they suck :)
<IdleOne> !tell echostorm  about restrictedformats
<Toma-> Howitzer, yeh, its called the iconbar or box
<andrew_> someone wanna help me with ndiswrapper?
<Howitzer> iconbox?
<KakiPukul> andrew_: : what's the trouble?
<Howitzer> wasn't that for shorcuts?
<K-Rich> hi hi all
<andrew_> KakiPukul, im trying 2 install it
<peeters> KakiPukil: Intel Giga LAN driver, only for Windows ;-(
<Toma-> Howitzer, its one of the modules that comes with e17, find the one thats not enabled and enable it :P
<Howitzer> okay
<robertlee> ok, i thought you was wanting info on acer f.E. wlan dongle...
<Howitzer> ty :D
<robertlee> ok, :)
<Toma-> np ;)
<Howitzer> going to follow the e17 cvs install faq  now
<Howitzer> looks delicious
<KakiPukul> peeters:  oh the Gigabit version... sorry, no driver for that ATM... can't help much
<KakiPukul> if the regular 10/100, yes there is a driver for that Eth controller
<peeters> KakiPukul: hardware is to new I think?
<andrew_> KakiPukul, im trying 2 install it
<KakiPukul> yes...
<KakiPukul> andrew_: : what's the problem then?
<robertlee> can i write in to fstab .... user,rw or does it have to be rw,user
<andrew_> KakiPukul, i dont no how
<Alexi5> so april is the date for the dapper
<Alexi5> ?
<javiolo> ng yes but it looks that it doesnt use the public key
<KakiPukul> andrew_: : try to use Synaptic, goto System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Howitzer> man
<Nabiki> I just realised something.  I have perl installed.  I can download the packages file, and attempt to write a script to get the packages I want. :P
<andrew_> i want to install the new version and Synaptic dont have it on there
<KakiPukul> then search for ndiswrapper... select it and press "Apply" button...
<andrew_> i want to install the new version and Synaptic dont have it on there
<Howitzer> a fresh ubuntu install kind of sucks on dialup
<KakiPukul> update it then, andrew...
<dradul> javiolo did you add the public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in the target account?
<KakiPukul> !tell andrew_ about apt-get
<javiolo> dradul yes
<andrew_> KakiPukul, i no how2 use aptget
<KakiPukul> do you know how to update the sources list? andrew_?
<andrew_> no KakiPukul
<KakiPukul> to get the new version of packages, you need to update your packages list first, do 'apt-get update'
<echostorm> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<echostorm> shoot
<echostorm> im so sorry
<dradul> javiolo, make sure the authorized_keys file has 600 permissions else, sshd won't read it.
<KakiPukul> did you think this is a terminal ? :)
<andrew_> lol
<echostorm> lol yep
<andrew_> KakiPukul,  i dont what u said now what?
<javiolo> dradul btw if i deactivated password auth why it ask me for a pass ?
<KakiPukul> 'apt-get update' will update the package list...
<KakiPukul> so you can get th3 latest version of all packages...
<javiolo> dradul it has 644
<dradul> javiolo, it shouldn't unless the server considers that file and directory permissions are too lax and refuses to read what it considers a compromised file.
<echostorm> oh excellent, i need whatever this sox thing is anyway for when i set up my optical audio... nice page
<Nabiki> As for internet.. I may end up trying to configure a "gaming bridge" to do what I want. :P
<javiolo> dradul the only config file I should edit is sshd_config right ?
<andrew_> KakiPukul, im trying 2 un-install the current version of ndiswrapper with atp-get and it dont seem to work
<KakiPukul> well, my suggestion for totem/gstreamer thing... get all you gstreamer plugins isntalled first before using totem
<echostorm> anyone know if there is a apt for the flac audio codec?
<javiolo> Ive done the same things over osx and it works...
<dradul> javiolo, no. In fact I recommend you replace it with a backup of the original and restart the server.
<KakiPukul> what di you type/do to remove ndiswrapper?
<Rambo3> sudo apt-get --purge remove ?
<Nabiki> Is anyone here familiar with the USR Game Bridge adapter?
<andrew_> KakiPukul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9625
<dradul> javiolo, you shouldn't need to fiddle with the sshd_config tile at all.
<KakiPukul> default ubuntu's totem installation has too much problems
<javiolo> dradul well but if i ONLY want to auth via keys no passwords, no blank pass shouldnt I edit that file ?
<KakiPukul> Nabiki: : is that a USB or the old serial game controller. well not familiar with taht
<andrew_> KakiPukul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9625
<dradul> javiolo, ahh! Of course.
<echostorm> oh thats cool, i didnt see it so i just did sudo apt-get install flac and it worked. will that work with other things llike flash? or do i need specific version numbers
<Legolas_78> Ciao ragazzi
<KakiPukul> Package ndiswrapper-utils is not installed, so not removed <<< andrew_, you didn't isntall ndiswrapper AT ALL!
<andrew_> i did
<IdleOne> echostorm:  best to follow the wiki instructions to ensure flash and java are installed properly ()
<andrew_> lol
<echostorm> ok, just checking though :)
<aman> someone help me installing telnetd ?
<aman> apt cant find it
<KakiPukul> aman, try http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << find telnet packages tehre
<KakiPukul> !tell aman about apt-get
<aman> i found it
<aman> i download it,but dont know how to install it
<Ng> aman: sudo apt-get install telnetd
<Ng> aman: you'll need to have enabled the universe repository
<Nabiki> Does anyone know any specifics about parsing data from the packages.gz files? :)
<KakiPukul> aman, you need to update your package lists... well, Ng told you how to..
<robertlee> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dradul> javiolo, I just installed openssh-server to have a gander to the sshd_config file and found out that it is not reading authorized_keys by default (at least in Dapper)
<aman> i did update them from apt-setup
<subsonic> test
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  I just got an error that bothers me - "Warning!  Could not grab your mouse / keyboard.  A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session."
<javiolo> dradul Im on breezy
<dradul> javiolo, check on that anyway ;-)
<Jae686> ya have enlightnet gnome with e16?
<KakiPukul> aman, try apt-cache search telnet << checkout whether your packages list have 'telnet'
<Ng> dradul: are you sure?
<javiolo> dradul thats strange cos I configured everything like osx and doesnt work
<javiolo> they use also openssh server
<KakiPukul> djs_2_6: : some app is actually using your mouse/keyboard, not really someone from  the outside
<Ng> dradul: it looks to me like it will work fine with keys
<robertlee> i cannot mount hdb1, can anybody help me out please : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9626
<echostorm> ok the only other questions i have for now, is whats the most universally decent media player (equilizer/color setteings/etc.) and cand anyone suggest a pdf reader? acrobat?
<djs_2_6> KakiPukul - Thank goodness.  That is quite an error to get first thing in the morning...
<gnomefreak> is the geforce mx4000 supported i saw mx440 not anything in the thousands
<aman> KakiPukul, i did that without "d" at the end but still cant see nothing
<KakiPukul> echostorm: : xpdf is decent enough,
<IdleOne> !tell amn about repos
<Ng> echostorm: totem is probably the nicest, but mplayer tends to work with most files. evince is a very nice pdf viewer and installed by default :)
<IdleOne> !tell aman  about repos
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, sure it is.  all the geforce cards use the nvidia-glx drivers.
<subsonic_shadow> test
<KakiPukul> aman: L taht means you haven;'t update the package list of the universe section,
<KakiPukul> !tell aman about apt-get
<javiolo> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<dradul> Ng, you are right. It works fine.
<gnomefreak> ok ty chuckyp
<KakiPukul> xine! the best!
<echostorm> evince? ahh i see it. and ill try totem first then and mplayer if problems thanx :)
<KakiPukul> xine! for media player, gxine for best firefox plugin...
<javiolo> dradul Im going to paste the sshd_config
<xst> I have a laptop question: Whenever I tab the mousepad in debian or knoppix it is recognized as a left-mouseclick but when I do it in Ubuntu nothing happens. Is this a bug or a "feature"?
<gnomefreak> thats the only card ive seen under 100 usd with a pci connection :)
<xst> breezy, by the way...
<dradul> javiolo, I was just gong to ask you to ;-)
<echostorm> xpdf also didnt see your response kai
<djs_2_6> My breezy also has a really high amount of paging right now.  I have 1GB of RAM, and it is using 360 of it, and 400 of the page file...
<javiolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9627
<chuckyp> djs_2_6, thats because its ubuntu
<subsonic_shadow> whenever I try to extract to /opt it says I dont have enough priviliges. how can I change this  (trying to instal new firefox with this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  )
<javiolo> this is the original config
<KakiPukul> robertlee: : you cannot mount the disk itself, you must mount the partition. "/dev/hdb" is the disk device, not the partition device
<javiolo> just reinstalled openssh_server
<Ng> djs_2_6: that's not necessarily a bad thing, the kernel moves things that aren't being used into swap so it can use RAM for buffers/caches
<djs_2_6> Ng - but it is horribly slow, like windows 98 on a P90...
<KakiPukul> partition name should be in form of /dev/hd<a-z>X (where X is a integer)
<djs_2_6> chuckyp - anything more specific to that?
<KakiPukul> that;s for IDE disk of course
<javiolo> dradul thats the default config file, waht should I edit cos what I edited before doesnt seems to work...
<Ng> djs_2_6: it's possible that something used a bunch of RAM and forced other things into swap
<djs_2_6> Ng - Gotcha.  So, how do I clean out the swap?
<dradul> javiolo, change AllowEmptyPasswords to yes
<gnomefreak> ok wth is wrong with this picture :( its says the card i got has pci connection and it doesnt :(
<dradul> javiolo, I mean PermitEmptyPasswords to yes
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, what says that?
<javiolo> I thought that was a bad idea
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, and what card
<Ng> djs_2_6: afaik there's no way to quickly pull everything out of swap, but if you select each of the apps you have open then it ought to pull them out at least
<javiolo> cos I olnly want to give access to keys
<dradul> javiolo, but make sure to lock down password authentication.
<javiolo> no passwords..
<KakiPukul> gnomefreak: : PCI refers to the bus that connects it... not the pyhsical port...
<dradul> javiolo, only use public keys
<gnomefreak> its the fx5200 and at compusa.com where i got it from says its pci this one is far from pci :(
<KakiPukul> even a PCMCIA is conencted to PCI bus :)
<Ng> KakiPukul: not always
<KakiPukul> well.. most!
<javiolo> ok that seems what I did before expect permitting empty pass
<gnomefreak> slot type =pci
<Ng> KakiPukul: cardbus is pci, but older pcmcia is isa
<javiolo> ok that seems what I did before except permitting empty pass
<gnomefreak> http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=335350&pfp=BROWSE
<dradul> javiolo, hmm.. it seems that the version in Breezy doesn't allow that kind of fix up..
<echostorm> is totem-xine and totem the same thing?
<KakiPukul> well, I wasn[t talking about OLD hardware :)
<KakiPukul> cause I don;t have OLD things :)
<Ng> echostorm: there are two backends for totem, xine and gstreamer. by default the gstreamer one is installed
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, I don't understand your problem?
<KakiPukul> totem-xine is totem with xine backend
<gnomefreak> wondering if i picked up wrong box cause on my box it says ddram and this one says sdram
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, If you are saying the card isn't pci but their ad is maybe you should contact comusa.
<KakiPukul> totem in ubuntu has gstreamer backend/pkugin as defaulty
<gnomefreak> chuckyp: im gonna head over there maybe there are 2 types and i got wrong type
<dradul> javiolo, try adding PasswordAuthentication no to the config file and restert with dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<djs_2_6> KakiPukul - Which is better - totem-xine or totem-gstreamer??
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, there are more than two types
<KakiPukul> well, I prefer xine itself!
<KakiPukul> totem sucks...
<chuckyp> gnomefreak, there is agp pci pci-express then cards with ddram and sdram etc...
<djs_2_6> KakiPukul - xine buffers so poorly...
<Ng> xine has a horribly non-standard interface
<KakiPukul> well. not mine...
<Xenguy> javiolo: you don't restart sshd that way
<gnomefreak> i did get wrong one
<KakiPukul> totem-xine relies on xine, gstreamer sucks most :)
<gnomefreak> they list both :(
<echostorm> ahh im gonna have to go xine because the instructions that asus sent me for this mobo use xine for spdif ...im guessing totem xine is the appropriate app.
<javiolo> xenguy what ?
<djs_2_6> KakiPukul - Playing files from a network server, it only buffers like 10 seconds of movie...
<KakiPukul> well, which version of xine are you talking about, I always build my own
<echostorm> um heres a problem... when i download a deb file to desktop with firefox... it will auto open the archive  manager upon completion and give an error... then there is no file on desktop.
<Ng> djs_2_6: to be fair, such things tend to be configurable
<Xenguy> javiolo: if you change /etc/ssh/sshd_config, then you restart sshd with: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<echostorm> frustrating
<djs_2_6> KakiPukul - I just built the newest one...
<djp> djs_2_6, totem-xine (the build for breezy) does not work with .ogm subtitles or language selection. totem-gstreamer does work, however i had porblems with it under breezy... it still seems a little flaky at present. i plumped for vlc, which does everything i need, especially with regards subtitles and language selection
<gnomefreak> ok ill bbl got go up there and try to get the one i need
<javiolo> xenguy dont know how
<javiolo> but not it works
<KakiPukul> well, it prefer xine no matter what... totem sucks...
<javiolo> and I did the same tha last night...
<pm> it's nonsense
<prateekg> where can i decrease the size of window components e.g.  width of drop down menus etc
<echostorm> vlc is usefull but ive always used it as a backup player to mediaplayerclassic in windows
<djs_2_6> Ng - I have searched long and hard, and I have not found a single spot that I could configure the buffering of xine from...
<KakiPukul> well, another favorite of mine is VLC... i love them because they still have libdecss
<Xenguy> javiolo: I was just trying to correct someone else's advice on this point
<javiolo> xenguy ok thanks
<javiolo> dradul thanks it worked
<javiolo> strange but it worked
<Ng> prateekg: use a smaller font?
<echostorm> can anyone tell me where my deb files are disappearing to when i download em? dang archive manager
<javiolo> is the publickey auth enough secure for having access to inet ?
<dradul> javiolo, make sure that it PubKeyAuthentication yes and AllowRootLogin is false
<prateekg> Ng: where to specify that, not there in kcontrol
<dradul> javiolo, PermitRootLogin ;-)
<Ng> echostorm: when you click on the link are you choosing the open or save option? you want to choose the save option. or right click on the link and choose save as
<javiolo> dradul but theres no root in ubuntu no ?
<Ng> prateekg: probably theme settings, but I don't use KDE, so I don't know
<echostorm> yeah, i just realized that... im used to just clicking. im trying right click save as now
<javiolo> dradul I only have one user
<echostorm> *heh sill have win-lag
<djs_2_6> Ng - Do you know how to change the buffering?
<leobeta> how can i see what loads on sessions start up? (from outside the session of that user)
<Ng> djs_2_6: 'fraid not
<dradul> javiolo, there is but with no password. The problem is that whn sshd has 0-day exploits they can let you gain root without a password, if logins are allowed.
<djp> i would have stuck with totem-xine if it wasn't for the sub/lang issue... it worked fine for me under debian (older build ;)). the bug has been fixed in the upstream release, so hopefully dapper will have that fixed.
<javiolo> dradul ok
<prateekg> Ng: ok
<javiolo> how about
<javiolo> is the publickey auth enough secure for having access to inet ?
<s-wx> Hi
<Zoroaster> exit
<chuckyp> javiolo, nothign is secure enough untill you unplug it from the net.
<dradul> javiolo, yes, much safer than using paswords. The security protocol is to never have anyone have access to your private key if it dowesn't have a password.
<echostorm> im probably being ignorant, running dapper (upgrade from the 5.10 release) but the new kernel actually supports my hardware and i figured, hey why not?
<javiolo> chukyp well but using a key I outside of the possibility of being attacked by passwords-scripts no ?
<echostorm> but at least everything is working.
<s-wx> My apt-get is trying to connect on ca.archive.ubuntu.com but it is not responding, can you tell me if the host is up? here it seems down (ive never edited source.list since installation)
<chuckyp> s-wx, why don't you try pinging it?
<leobeta>  how can i see what loads on sessions start up?
<s-wx> chuckyp: it wont respond on ping... 62 ms...
<chuckyp> leobeta, update-rd.d
<LinuxJones> s-wx: edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and remove the "ca. "part from the path for all entries
<ravett> I'm having problems with my mouse cursor changing to all black when i type in an xterm window.  I've searched a bit on google and can't seem to find any thing describing my problem, can anyone give me a point in the right direction?
<chuckyp> err leobeta update.rc-d
<chuckyp> man I can't type
<Xenguy> javiolo: BTW I'm not sure about your situation, but I don't believe that 'PermitEmptyPasswords yes' is a good idea (the default is 'no').  So you want to read 'man sshd_config' *carefully* I think, and perhaps locate a good HOWTO on configuring sshd IMHO
<leobeta> that's a file or a command ? where is it?
<alheim> hey
<robertlee> how do get the rights for hdb1, i know with chmod, but dont know what to punch in after that
<LinuxJones> s-wx: .ca and .us mirrors sucks horribly and should not even be used as far as I am concerned.
<s-wx> LinuxJones: ok iLL just remove the ca and try it
<javiolo> xenguy PermitEmptyPasswords is set to NO, I didnt modify it
<chuckyp> robertlee, what do you mean what rights do you need.
<ompaul> echostorm, can you take the dapper stuff to #ubuntu+1 the home of the dapper conversation :)
<Xenguy> javiolo: good
<Toma-> robertlee, actually, you might need to get it in fstab...
<Howitzer> How big is the e17 CVS?
<Toma-> Howitzer, big.
<LinuxJones> s-wx: once you've done that apt-get update to change the package lists for repos and you will be fine
<Howitzer> but
<Howitzer> 50mb?
<Howitzer> 100mb?
<s-wx> in progress
<Howitzer> oh wait
<Toma-> *shrug*
<Howitzer> it just finished
<Toma-> :P
<Howitzer> off to phase 2 :D
<robertlee> well, i planted it in fstab user,rw i believe thats right, but there r some folders inside hdb1 which i cannot move or delete...
<Howitzer> but it can't be that big :s
<echostorm> sorry, i will keep that in mind, for future.
<chuckyp> robertlee, what filesystem is it?
<Toma-> did you get all parts?
<javiolo> wow now its more strange the key auth works
<Howitzer> i download at a max of 80kB/sec and it took about 20/30m?
<chuckyp> please don't say ntfs
<javiolo> but it dont read the authorized_keys file
<alheim> does anybody have issue with A6VC laptop and ubuntu dist ?
<Toma-> Howitzer, sounds right
<Feerx> anyone knows how to add something to the end of every line in a file using SED? please
<lysis> using the 5.10 live cd, how do i mount an ntfs partition and be able to MODIFY it?
<Howitzer> Not
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Howitzer> you can't
<ompaul> lysis, you can't modify iy
<alheim> lysis no ntfs driver under linux => read only paritions
<Xenguy> Feerx: not necessarily, but what do you need to add :-)  ?
<ompaul> lysis, you can suck the material from it and onto a cd /dvd
<Howitzer> but wasn't there a forcing package for it or something?
<robertlee> reiserfs
<s-wx> LinuxJones: What dos the option -f when I apt-get update?
<lysis> ompaul, my problem is this.  effing windows makes those directories for their updates, and i (half asleep) accidently dragged my DOWNLOAD folder into it
<Howitzer> s-wx, resolve unsolved dependencies i think
<lysis> now i can't OPEN the folder in windows, i can't MOVE the folder in windows.  that folder is a lost cause in windows
<Howitzer> *unmet
<chuckyp> robertlee, okay well chown -R robertlee /dev/hdb1  or chown -R robertlee <directory>  that you want to own
<s-wx> Howitzer: perhaps for correct problems ?
<Feerx> i want to add a flag like F to the end of every line that contain 100..  using sed
<lysis> i can at least SEE the folder with my livecd in, but was hoping i could just find a way to move the folder back.
<Howitzer> yep
<greginve> hello
<alheim> does anybody have issue with A6VC laptop and ubuntu dist ?
<sandwish_mx> anyone has used spca5xx?
<lysis> there are about 35-40gb of information in that folder; i'd rather not burn it to a disc.
<sandwish_mx> I have a problem
<javiolo> now works I had to rename my private key to id_rsa
<sandwish_mx> after I type "make"
<greginve> where i can find a file in which are respozitories?
<chuckyp> sandwish_mx, whats your problem?
<Xenguy> !tell greginve about repos
<ompaul> lysis, I don't know anything about windows, so the implications of what you have done don't mean anything to me, either way you can't get there from here today, how about backing up the personal data and killing the windows partition and start again if it is really bad
<Toma-> sandwish_mx, yep
<Feerx> how do i add sonething using the sed? sed s/asdf/asdf/ edits something.. cant find it in the man pages
<lysis> Howitzer, what about this . . . i have a 20gb partition on my drive i was GOING to install ubuntu onto.  how do i format the drive to ntfs (from no formatting) OR to fat32 so i can copy the files over?
<Xenguy> greginve: or maybe '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<greginve> thx
<s-wx> it seems that all the mirror are responding for the fist time (ive been under ubuntu for 3 months) by removing reference to canada mirrors in my sources
<s-wx> thk ya
<chuckyp> lysis, you need to make a fat32 partition so that both ubuntu and xp can see it.
<lysis> ompaul, i'd rather find a way to fix than destroy and start new.   and it's a data partition.  nothing important is on it.
<javiolo> thanks for the help guys
<Xenguy> Feerx: What do you need to add  ?
<LinuxJones> s-wx: it forces the upgrade, don't do it normally
<Howitzer> lysis, how many GB's are the things you  need to copy?
<Jae686> how do i run py files?
<chuckyp> lysis, well what are you trying to fix?
<lysis> 40gb total;  i can do it in a couple reboots
<ompaul> lysis, you use gparted and do the vfat file sytem
<eastgroup> how i can make a fax server to send fax from the network ?
<sandwish_mx> root@lis-515:/home/sandwish/spca5xx-20060202# make
<sandwish_mx>    Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.
<sandwish_mx>    Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.
<sandwish_mx> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/sandwish/spca5xx-20060202 CC=cc modules
<sandwish_mx> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/build:  
<sandwish_mx> make: *** [default]   2
<lysis> chuckyp, i needto do what ompaul said =)
<ompaul> sandwish_mx, do not paste in here
<s-wx> LinuxJones: Ok.. i only use apt-get when i get errors in synaptic
<Howitzer> because then you could use 5gb to install Ubuntu on, use 15gb as a fat32 partition and copy the files onto that
<xstation> hi
<Xenguy> !tell sandwish_mx about paste
<Howitzer> sandwish_mx, please dont spam like that :(
<_Vampiria_> hi, does anyone have a good kernel-compile-howto link to give me, pls?
<ompaul> sandwish_mx, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Feerx> Xenguy: i want to add something to the end of everyline that contains 100
<o0> hey, another problem: i have to execute command "sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper" BUT i have no internet connection configure in ubuntu and i dont know how to configure it in BASH. can someone tell me an alternative to execute this command?
<Xenguy> Feerx: yes, specifically what do you need to add?
<sandwish_mx> chuckyp, thanks for u respond
<lysis> ompaul, A busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition.
<lysis> Because making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to reboot your computer.
<xstation> just a real simple question -at the prompt i have emily@rex - ehat is my machine name emily or rex
<robertlee> okidoki, super it worked!!!! thanks
<Feerx> Xenguy: dosnt really matter.. like EDIT for example
<xstation> what
<Toma-> xstation, rex
<leobeta> i need to see what loads up (daemons, scripts or whatever) when i start a session with "xx" for example
<lysis> does that mean it didn't work?
<chuckyp> o0, how do you plan on installing those packages with out internet?
<o0> xstation, rex.
<lysis> no wait, it did
<sandwish_mx> ok, I c
<lysis> ok later guys;  bbs i think
<ompaul> lysis, have you put aside
<o0> chuckyp, download in windows, burning on cd and copy in ubuntu then :>
<xstation> Toma/oG thanks
<ompaul> lysis, a partition that you were going to use for Ubuntu
<_Vampiria_> does anyone have a good kernel-compile-howto link to give me, pls?
<Gopi> hi thegladiator
<soundray> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<_Vampiria_> thanks :)
<chuckyp> o0, well you would need to specify where the .debs are in the sources.list I beilive other wise you could just install each one with dpkg
<thegladiator> hi Gopi :)
<lysis> ompaul, how do i mount a fat partition?  "unknown filesystem 'fat'   AND same error with 'fat32'
<chuckyp> o0, instead of using apt-get if you are sure that dependencies are satisfied.
<lysis> (fstab)
<leobeta> i need to see what loads up when i start a session with "xx" for example
<thegladiator> so u r mythtv ?
<sudharsh> lysis: use vfat
<chuckyp> lysis, should be able to auto mount it.
<chuckyp> lysis, and yes use vfat
<Feerx> please.. anyone ever used SED?
<soundray> o0, try 'apt-get -qq --print-uris install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper >urilist'
<xstation> the reason I ask is because I setting up postfix and my server name will be myhostname = rex.mydomain.com
<soundray> o0: urilist should contain all the files you need to download afterwards.
<Linux_Kong> leobeta: what type of session? have looked at your logs? man tail may also be a good start
<ompaul> lysis, mount -t vfat /dev/?? /mnt/XXX where you use XXX as directories that you make  and ?? = the partition your working on
* ompaul goes to lunch
<lysis> awesome ompaul thanks
<LadyNikon> hey .. is there a way to get rid of bugbuddy without getting rid of the gnome desktop?
<thegladiator> Gopi, did u get tv working ?
<Xenguy> Feerx: hrm, I don't know how to do that with sed; is it a large file, or files?
<Toma-> LadyNikon, gnome-desktop is a meta package...
<Gopi> thegladiator: still no :(
<xstation> how to change sudo password is the command passwd
<chuckyp> xstation, you would have to change the password for root.
<Gopi> thegladiator: actually TV is working in xawtv but i am not able to record in it :(
<lysis> ugh.   it's not letting me create a folder.   =/
<lysis> this is becoming upsetting.
<kirth_Gersen> Can anyone help me about nvidia driver installation?
<chuckyp> lysis, mkdir
<sudharsh> lysis: permissions mate
<thegladiator> Gopi, do you have any idea why the recording is not working ?
<xstation> chuckyp yes how to do it
<leobeta> Linux_Kong: i put a script at "Sessions > Startup Programs" and the user doesnt have the privileges to execute the script, so the loading session stay still
<lysis> sudharsh, i'm as root right now.
<sudharsh> lysis: try changing the uid in /etc/fstab
<Gopi> thegladiator: thats what i dont know... maybe if I can post that message anyone can help me ?
<lysis> sudharsh, this is weird.  i can't do it in konq or whatever it is in gnome, but i can do it at cli
* lysis boggles
<chuckyp> xstation, sudo passwd <yourusername>
<thegladiator> Gopi, yes please use the paste bin
<thegladiator> ubotu, tell Gopi about paste
<thegladiator> use the paste bin and paste ur error message
<Gopi> thegladiator: I am not in Ubuntu right now.. let me switch onto Ubuntu and try that recording and paste that error message !
<Gopi> thegladiator: I know it
<thegladiator> and ask away , i am sure u will get the help
<thegladiator> ok use ubuntu now
<sudharsh> lysis: so edit the fstab file
<chuckyp> kirth_Gersen, what trouble are you having wtih it?
<o0> does anyone have a link to how-to quick DHCP configure so i can establish my internet connection trough bash in ubuntu?
<leobeta> ----- I put a script at "Sessions > Startup Programs" and the user doesnt have the privileges to execute the script, so the loading session stay still
<lysis> sudharsh, i got it working now.  it's just weird since i'm on livecd i think
<Mabus06> Can I take my hard drive with ubuntu installed on it and use it on another computer without the internet?
<sudharsh> aah,..
<xstation> chuckyp thanks
<chuckyp> o0, just sudo ifup <device>  I believe it will tyr dhcp by default
<chuckyp> xstation, np
<sudharsh> has anyone successfully installed x.org 7 without breaking up the system
<sandwish_mx> I follow the instructions in ubuntu.org, but I each time I use make, the same problem came out
<sandwish_mx> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/build no such dir or file
<sandwish_mx> I have install the linux-headers file
<sandwish_mx> what's wrong with the build file, it seems like a link to somewhere else
<Xenguy> Feerx: anyway, I was going to suggest recording a macro in your favourite text editor.  That's how I would do it with Vim, unless I had millions of files to process
<chuckyp> o0, i.e. if your device is eth0 'sudo ifup eth0'
<sandwish_mx> I can not get my Benq DC1500 camera work under ubuntu without spca
<phonezone> hi, a question... how do i start/stop x(grafik mode)?
<sandwish_mx> any other driver could substitute it?
<sandwish_mx> thank you:)
<sudharsh>  tried to install it from dapper repos and messed up everythin...how do i do the restore to older versions
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell sandwish_mx about pastebin
<sandwish_mx> :(
<sudharsh> phonezone: startx
<phonezone> tnx
<o0> thanks chuckyp
<o0> gotta try it
<phonezone> sudharsh, and how to stop?
<chuckyp> phonezone, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<soundray> o0, if chuckyp's advice doesn't work, you'll have to add a line to /etc/network/interfaces like 'iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<xstation> any body here use postfix --I was after a good biik
<chuckyp> phonezone, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xstation> book
<leobeta> I put a script at "Sessions > Startup Programs" and the user doesnt have the privileges to execute the script, so the loading of the session stays still
<soundray> How do evolution and thunderbird compare as mail clients?
<elkbuntu> evolution sucks
<Mabus06> Can I take my hard drive with ubuntu installed on it and use it on another computer without the internet?
<elkbuntu> it's a wee bit too simple for my likings, anyway
<sudharsh> leobeta: sure u got the executable bit..?
<chuckyp> xstation, http://www.postfix-book.com/
<Xenguy> xstation: apt-get install postfix-doc
<soundray> elkbuntu: how about for a non-technical user?
<echostorm> i dont see too much of a difference in them, i prefer thunderbird but, thats because im used to it probably
<o0> soundray, where shuld i add this line? on the bottom?
<o0> :>
<elkbuntu> Mabus06, theortically yes, but you'd need to reconfigure X
<leobeta> sudharsh: heard about it but couldnt do anything about it =S, what is it?
<sudharsh> Mabus06: yeah jus make sure u r connecting it rite...i meant the master slave thing
<soundray> o0, yes.
<javiolo> elkbuntu I second that
<o0> ok thx, bbl
<javiolo> Im looking for an alternative to evolution
<elkbuntu> soundray, it's sufficient for it's purpose, but it's... i dont know... plain and almost featureless
<Linux_Kong> elkbuntu: define sucks for me please
<elkbuntu> javiolo, thunderbird
<Mabus06> elkbuntu, that's pretty easy on ubuntu though, it pretty much autodetects all the right stuff. What about motherboards? Does it matter that it's a different one?
<Xenguy> Mabus06: linux is pretty good at harddrive swapping
<Mabus06> okay, thanks
<elkbuntu> Linux_Kong, featureless :P
<sudharsh> leobeta: ok the scripts need to be execuatble right?..so do a chmod 777 <filename>
<Mabus06> all
<xstation> checkyp /Xenguy thanks
<leobeta> sudharsh: let see that...
<javiolo> elkbuntu I used it long time ago, let see if now its better
<k31th> Can some one with multi do me a favour and tell me the name of a package, if you search for nzb the package begins with k
<elkbuntu> Mabus06, i dont really know
<k31th> thanks !
<engla> How do you mount a camera's memory if you connect it with USB? I failed to do that yesterday, and I'm supposed to be a computer whiz so it was kind of embarrasing
<sudharsh> leobeta: 777 allows evryones to read,write and execute
<sudharsh> engla: happens all the time :)
<javiolo> is there any way to uninstall evolution ?
<sudharsh> engla: the camera are u tryin to access the card or the inbuilt memory
<elkbuntu> javiolo, yes. with apt or synaptic :P
<engla> dmesg didn't tell me about problems, it looked like it would work.. I though gnome-volume-manager would mount this thing automatically
<soundray> elkbuntu: this is for my wife, she's fed up with mutt, but it's the only mail client I've ever used seriously. Sounds like she might find her way around evolution easily.
<leobeta> sudharsh: yup, knew that and now u say that, i remember setting privileges to admin group and then letting that user out of admin group :S
<engla> sudharsh: the memory card in the camera, but connected via the camera
<elkbuntu> soundray, sure
<engla> I've also unsuccessfully connected an usb cardreader
<engla> how do you mount those things?
<soundray> elkbuntu: can you say anything about thunderbird?
<anto9us> engla, just put a card in it
<sudharsh> engla: i guess they are sda
<elkbuntu> soundray, it's alot less cluttered
<sudharsh> try mount /dev/sda1
<engla> anto9us: nope, nothing mounted automatically
<engla> sudharsh: okay
<sudharsh> with sudo of course
<engla> but I didn't have (and don't have right now) /dev/sda
<soundray> elkbuntu: is that because it doesn't try to imitate MS Outlook?
<anto9us> sda1?
<sudharsh> leobeta: surely there must be better ways to do things :P
<javiolo> is thunderbird via apt ?
<sudharsh> anto9us: well i use it to mount mine
<sudharsh> card reader
<engla> echo /dev/s* gives: /dev/shm /dev/snd /dev/sndstat /dev/stderr /dev/stdin /dev/stdout
<elkbuntu> soundray, i'd have to say neither of them are clones of outlook
<glock> startx
<anto9us> sudharsh, no, I was questioning engla if it was in dev :)
<glock> sirc
<glock> FTW
<soundray> elkbuntu: I see, I think I'll give her thunderbird for testing first.
<glock> startx
<Linux_Kong> i find tbird to handle imap far better than evolution
<anto9us> engla, did anything show up in dmesg?
<engla> yes it did
<elkbuntu> soundray, install both and have a browse of both. thunderbird's account setup is a little bit more complex, but that's a once off issue and it's just a matter of a few extra clicks
<sudharsh> i think we hav to connect the device foist
<glock> exit
<engla> I don't have the peripherhal here now though :-(
<engla> but how do I find the correct /dev/* of a  connected device?
<elkbuntu> soundray, they dont conflict at all as far as i know
<sudharsh> engla: oh well..try that command
<sudharsh> engla: it depends on the device
<twa1296> i'd like to try an alternative to gftp, please tell me another good ftp client
<engla> I tired device manager, and read about "* camera" that was connected... but no device was given there
<anto9us> twa1296, tried nautilus?
<soundray> elkbuntu: okay, thanks.
<engla> So it even knew it was a camera and what model
<Linux_Kong> twa1296: gui or cli?
<leobeta> sudharsh: didn't work, i dont think is that...just tell me, please, how do i get to manage the list on "Sessions > Startup Programs" from outside the user?
<twa1296> anto9us: aha! thanks...
<sudharsh> leobeta: personally i dont keep scripts that way..
<twa1296> linux_kong: gui
<Linux_Kong> twa1296: igloo, dunno if its still active though
<sudharsh> leobeta: doh! my bad..so u want to exec scripts ar startup
<leobeta> sudharsh: thats right
<Linux_Kong> twa1296: or filezilla
<leobeta> sudharsh: didnt understand the previous line : P
<leobeta> sudharsh: but now i wanna erase the scripts that i added to the "Startup programs" list...
<sudharsh> there is delete..button isnt it?
<engla> sudharsh: could my lack of sda1 be kernel- or services- related?
<sudharsh> engla: i think these nodes are created only when u plugin the device
<sudharsh> i dont hav sda1 myself rite now
<anto9us> engla, yes, they're generated through hotplug I believe
<Toma-> udev
<engla> udev?
<anto9us> udev then, thanks Toma- :)
<adub> it appears i need to repair grub.....I want to dual boot windows and ubuntu linux but i installed windows after linux and now grub isnt working and windows just boots?
<engla> I'm on a 2.6.15 kernel but in breezy
<Toma-> ;)
<chmod775> maxkelley, hey dude
<engla> so what service is responsible?
<sudharsh> engla: it doeasnt matter
<chmod775> maxkelley, u there
<chmod775> ?
<hade> what files do i need to change to chagne a machines hostname, just /etc/hostname ?
<adub> how can i reinstall grub
<sudharsh> adub: boot from the live cd
<Toma-> adub, put your ubuntu cd in the drive and at the boot: prompt type "linux rescue", iirc
<Feerx> im going mad.. is there no way to add something to the end of every line cantaining 100 whit SED? sed/$/ H/ file > newfile adds H to every line
<Lorvy> hey, where could i find the list of supported/working wlan adapters for ubuntu? once saw it but cant find it anymore..
<adub> type "linux rescue", iirc
<Toma-> Feerx, try asking in #linux
<engla> Toma-: I certainly have udev running. So that should be in place, right? But could it be that it won't automount things that are not in /etc/fstab
<eastgroup> how i can access hardware manager ?
<sudharsh> engla: u said u dint hav the cam now
<Toma-> engla, yep
<engla> sudharsh: right
<engla> :-(
<Toma-> engla, what are u doing?
<sudharsh> so...dats y no sda1
<adub> toma- am i right on the command also what will this command do on boot
<anto9us> Feerx, grep 100 | sed
<engla> trying to mount the memory of a camera I connected via USB
<sudharsh> u gotta connect some device first to get it detected
<sudharsh> engla: u hav an mp3 flash or usb flash disk
<sudharsh> ?? now
<Toma-> adub, thatll get you into linux rescue mode, you then need to chroot to your normal ubuntu partition, then fix the mbr with grub
<engla> nopes.. I have a mobile phone I can connect via usb though.. never managed to do anything with that though, even in osx
<sudharsh> engla: oh..:)
<Feerx> anto9us: i have tryed that but thet means the newfile wont contain the lines whit no 100 in them
<eyeRound> does anyone know why i cant get into my other channel, pound debian?
<Toma-> engla, cant you just use gphoto?
<nm> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<adub> toma-  i dont know what all to do...fix it with grub what do i do apt-get install grub
<anto9us> Feerx, aah, of course, hang on
<engla> Toma-: is that something I have to install? I'd love to get  asimple app to do this for me
<sudharsh> engla: of course and f-spot to edit them
<sudharsh> adub: no grub-install will be alreay there
<sudharsh> dont do apt-get
<engla> thanks for those tips anyway
<nm> take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9630
<Feerx> anto9us: ok, thanks
<adub> sudharsh what do i need to do browse to grub and edit
<nm> ridiculous, i get that error whenever i try to install, uninstall, or use vpopmail
<nm> i'd just like to get rid of vpopmail, it is causing some serious problems
<Toma-> engla, "gthumb --import-photos"
<nm> anyone encountered that error?
<sudharsh> adub: r u in linux rescue
<sudharsh> mode
<adubz> what do i do browse to grub then edit
<YogSothoth> Hi
<sudharsh> Toma-: we should chroot to /mnt/sysimage for grub recovery rite?
<hade> what files do i need to change to chagne a machines hostname, just /etc/hostname ?
<Toma-> sudharsh, sounds right
<engla> ooh I have to try that
<echostorm> hmmn anyone have a mobo with a realtek alc850 audio card on it? im still having issues with crappy sounding sound, maybe someone else has been through this
<sudharsh> adubz: k..try 'chroot /mnt/sysimage'
<chuckyp> sudharsh, grub is config based  so as long as you can edit he config and save it it should be fine.
<Xenguy> hade: see also /etc/hosts
<Bilange> looks like the canadian mirror or apt's archive.ubuntu.com is down-- is there somewhere a list of other mirrors I could use?
<adubz> sudharsh then what
<adubz> reboot
<YogSothoth> I'm trying to use init.d but it doesn't work! Any help on this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/hi7P8B56.html
<sudharsh> chuckyp: but reinstalling helps..doesnt it
<sudharsh> adubz: no..
<echostorm> its on most newer gigabyte and asus boards, among others
<hade> Xenguy: ok thanks
<Toma-> engla, do this for me, click System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<sudharsh> noe type 'grub-install'
<Xenguy> hade: yw
<sudharsh> Toma-: he doesnt hav the device now
<Toma-> might wanna put it on mbr..
<Toma-> yeh thatll happen
<LinuxJones> Bilange:  edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and remove the "ca. "part from the path for all entries
<engla> Toma-: right. Thanks for all the tips, I'll try again
<Toma-> hummm...
<Toma-> engla, nonono
<sudharsh> adubz: tried 'grub-install'?
<Feerx> anto9us: got it?
<Toma-> engla, do this for me, click System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media , then click Camera and tell me what it says in the Digital Camera box
<Bilange> LinuxJones: eww, looks like im gonna hammer the main archives repo.. :/ i have no choice, I guess :)
<anto9us> Feerx, this should help you work it out http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html#uh-0
<Xenguy> Bilange: /msg ubotu mirrors
<adubz> ok here goes something i hope
<Bilange> Xenguy: ah, thanks a bunch :D
<concept10> Need help with video: Totem shows artifacts.  Pointers please!  Screenshot: http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/1798/screenshot04og.png
<ubuntu> hello i am sure you have had this question before - my system hangs on boot at hotplug subsystem
<engla> Toma-: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<sudharsh> adubz: u had messed up the mbr and so we r tryin to reinstall grub back
<engla> Toma-: the checkbox for importing is checked
<Toma-> engla, ok... as soon as your camera is connected, gthumb SHOULD pop up automagically...
<concept10> Anyone have an idea of what I could do to fix that in totem?
<Feerx> anto9us: ok i will give it a try, thanks
<engla> Toma-: well it didn't. :-(
<chuckyp> concept10, changing video drivers?
<anto9us> Feerx, there lies great power :)
<Toma-> engla, did "gthumb --import-photos" do anything?
<chuckyp> concept10, that looks wack
<ubuntu> hello i am sure you have had this question before - my system hangs on boot at hotplug subsystem
<LinuxJones> Bilange:  at least it will work ;)
<concept10> chuckyp, everything works except video players, games work, etc.  I have been using the same drivers for a year
<Toma-> concept10, what codec is the movie using?
<Xenguy> Bilange: dunno if this is the best, but it works: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Linux_Kong> concept10: what file format are you playing
<Xenguy> Bilange: sorry, nm
<djp> anyone using a webcam with breezy here?
<Toma-> djp, yep
<engla> Toma-: I didn't try that then, I didn't know about it. Right now it pops up a box about importing, but there is nothing to import from right now
<Toma-> ok.....
<Xenguy> Bilange: I meant this: ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu/
<Toma-> camera isnt detected?
<YogSothoth> I use ndiswrapper to load a Windows 2000 driver (mrv8000c)
<YogSothoth> for my wireless card (pciid: 11ab:1faa)
<djp> Toma_, which one do you use? i would like to get one that does not need any kernel compiling etc...
<YogSothoth> But when Ubuntu starts, it gets stuck on /etc/init.d/networking
<concept10> Linux_Kong, its a .mov file, I have watched that before, It may have something to do with being on dapper or this kernel
<sudharsh> djp: which make
<Bilange> Xenguy: you picked up 'my' broken/down mirror, fyi :)
<sudharsh> try spaca5xx drivers works for my chinese ones
<djp> sudharsh, not worried as long as it has a resolution of 640x480
<Xenguy> Bilange: ftp://ftp.cs.mun.ca/pub/mirror/ubuntu/  ?
<concept10> Toma-, how do I tell what codec is being used ?
<YogSothoth> So I created a script to start with rc.d but nothing happen! see the script here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/hi7P8B56.html
<Toma-> djp, well, the spca5xx drivers are borked in breezy, but theres a simple howto on how to fix them, but need a little compiling. ALOT of cameras use spca5xx and spca5xx drivers are the bomb.
<nm> sigh
<nm> i knew i would run into problems using a debian based system eventually
<djp> sudharsh, is there a way to find out what drivers certain models require?
<Toma-> concept10, "file moviefile.avi"
<Bilange> Xenguy: ca.archives.ubuntu.com or something similar.. anyways, I found _the_ goldmine of mirrors on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive -- ill pick one in the list :)
<Linux_Kong> concept10: does mplayer do the same?
<nm> this is ridiculous, i select the package to be purged because it won't configure, in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<chuckyp> nm, what problem is that?
<sudharsh> Toma-: oh really...toma wheres the link for the howto
<nm> chuckyp: when i try to remove vpopmail, because it is broken/not working
<Toma-> 1 moment plz
<ubuntu> hello i am sure you have had this question before - my system hangs on boot at hotplug subsystem
<sudharsh> djp: plugin the webcam..do an lsusb and find ur chipset..
<nm> it keeps trying to run through the configure process, and run /etc/init.d/vpopmail
<nm> when all i want it to do is remove it
<Xenguy> Bilange: K :-)
<chuckyp> nm, can you use apt-get to remove it?
<nm> and since that script is broken, it won't uninstall the package
<nm> chuckyp: no, apt-get doesn't work, it gives me the same error, it attempts to run the script to 'stop' the service
<chuckyp> nm, well your problem isn't with debian its with vpopmail
<concept10> Linux_Kong, not sure let me check (I hardly use mplayer ever...I like totem and vlc)
<LinuxJones> nm: apt-get --purge remove packagename doesn't work ?
<djp> sudharsh, i see. haven't bought one yet though! was thinking of looking for the logitech quickcam pro 4000, but not sure if that is still available
<chuckyp> nm, did you try stopping the service yourself?
<nm> chuckyp: no, my problem is with the debian package management
<Toma-> ubotu, spca5xx is Breezy drivers for spca5xx based webcams are broken :( Follow this wiki if they dont work for you - - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&page=15
<ubotu> okay, Toma-
<nm> chuckyp: the service isn't running! it was never working
<Toma-> !spca5xx
<ubotu> I heard spca5xx is Breezy drivers for spca5xx based webcams are broken :( Follow this wiki if they dont work for you - - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&page=15
<nm> since apt-get wouldn't work, i tried using dpkg -P vpopmail
<ubuntu> anyone had your system hang on hotplug subsystem
<nm> same error
<nm> and since that didn't work, i changed the status and select state of vpopmail in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<sudharsh> Toma-: the spca5xx problem u hav raised..is it only for breezy or is it troublesome for all the distros
<chuckyp> nm, what error are you getting specifically?
<Toma-> ubuntu, yep
<nm> to half-installed and purge
<nm> and it STILL doesn't work
<nm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9630
<nm> that is the error the script generates
<ubuntu> toma: how did you fix it
<LinuxJones> nm: there's a fix-broken switch you can use I can't remember it offhand or you can do it in synaptic there's a fix broken packages option in there.
<sudharsh> no wonder my stock kernel freezes when i use camorama
<Toma-> sudharsh, just breezy. they were compiled for some un-godly reason in a conflicting gxx version
<nm> and the (ridiculous) dpkg/dselect/apt-get system always tries to run the script instead of just uninstalling
<concept10> Toma-, it is a quicktime file
<sudharsh> Toma-: hehe
<Toma-> ubuntu, i ran it in rescue mode then found out what was causing the problem, and removed it from my pc
<chuckyp> nm, edit the script
<Toma-> err gcc
<Toma-> concept10, ahh. quicktime.
<Toma-> concept10, have you got the quicktime codec or just w32codecs?
<nm> nope
<nm> same error
<concept10> Toma-, I know I have w32, let me check quicktime
<nm> when i use the fix switch
<Toma-> !info libquicktime1
<nm> chuckyp: the script doesn't even make reference to the file cited in the error message
<ubotu> libquicktime1: (A library for reading and writing Quicktime files), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 261 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<concept10> Toma-, I have that
<Toma-> hmm ok
<concept10> ii  libquicktime1                          0.9.3-2ubuntu2
<Toma-> personally, i wouldnt use totem.
<drcode> hi all
<Toma-> its an evil little frontend
<drcode> I try to install dri.sourceforge.org in ubuntu
<drcode> it install ok
<drcode> what is libdri.a and libdri.so?
<nm> bag it
<concept10> Toma-, I dont see anything in VLC which is wierd, VLC usually handles _anything_
<nm> deleted the script, and used apt-get remove
<nm> that seems to have fixed it, but i'll have to verify
<drcode> the driver update libdri.so
<drcode> but still xorg load libdri.a
<chuckyp> nm, the error is comming from it trying to stop the service.
<Toma-> concept10, in mplayer you can pick what codec to use... i prefer that... just technically, i dunno :|
<drcode> can I rebuild xorg ?
<concept10> Toma-, I dont know what the problem is.  Probably something to do with me dicking around with XGL and those crappy ATI drivers
<Toma-> concept10, nah, id say its the codec. whats your vo driver?
<nm> chuckyp: yes, and it's shortsighted and ridiculous that apt-get/dpkg/dselect won't remove a package because of an error like that
<chuckyp> nm, try mv /etc/init.d/vpopmail /home/nm/vpopmail
<Toma-> err video output driver for totem-xine?
<nm> therefore, my comment about debian still stands
<chuckyp> nm, then apt-get remove it
<adubz> toma- now do i do this
<nm> chuckyp: i've already removed it with apt-get after removing the script
<nm> thanks.
<adubz> "linux rescue"  command with the installation cd ??  it goes like it loads and then i get a black screen
<drcode> any help
<chuckyp> nm, what script are you talkign about?
<LinuxJones> nm: no package manager is perfect
<chuckyp> nm, the service itself?
<sudharsh> adubz: did grub show itself
<concept10> Toma-, I using the stock "ati" driver, I dont see codec options in Totem
<nm> linuxjones: it most certainly is not, thanks for coming out
<adubz> same thing that would happen on installation but i disabled framebuffer console and then i could install
<nm> chuckyp: the init script that starts the service
<nm> and stops it
<concept10> Where are those options in Totem?
<concept10> Mplayer will not start on my system. CRAP
<Toma-> concept10, like i said, i dont know totem sorry :(
<sudharsh> concept10: remove totem that came with ubuntu..install totem-xine
<yos87> hi
<sudharsh> concept10: totem-xine plays well for me...the default is crap
<deepwoodz> is there a apt get command to relaod my entire gstream package
<chuckyp> nm, gotcha all apt was trying to do was stop the service which was f'd hence the error when that bombed it blew up.
<deepwoodz> my sound isnt working
<LinuxJones> nm: dude your being unreasonable complaining about a packaging glitch, file a bug on the package itself which is where the problem is.
<nm> chuckyp: exactly, and when i use the purge switch in dpkg, it should _ignore_ the fact that the service doesn't stop and just remove it
<concept10> sudharsh, I know that.  Thats what I used.  But it looks like when I upgraded to dapper, it probably defaulted back to totem-gstreamer
<nm> linuxjones: the problem is with poorly written package management software, as i've already stated
<concept10> sudharsh, thanks for the top
<concept10> err... tip
<chuckyp> LinuxJones, he's convinced that the problem is with apt rather than the messed up package.  He won't listen.
<sudharsh> ;)
<drcode> ?/quit
<drcode> e
<nm> i'm not disagreeing with you when you say that the package is messed up, but dpkg/apt-get could use some common sense rework
* concept10 opens synaptic with anger
<LinuxJones> chuckyp: what can you do :)
<Toma-> nm, omg! opensource means you can file a bug :)
<chuckyp> LinuxJones, go to sleep is what i'm going to do.
* chuckyp says goodnight to everyone
<nm> Toma-: omg! thanks! what a revelation
<Toma-> :D~
<Toma-> adubz, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html
<deepwoodz> lol
<sudharsh> 
<deepwoodz> so im not the only person have sound issues?
<deepwoodz> i canat hear shit
<deepwoodz> i can adjust my volume when i click on it
<concept10> sudharsh, totem-gstreamer isnt installed
<adub> toma-  can i do linux rescue with the ubuntu installation cd
<deepwoodz> it tells me to run gst-register <-- witch doesnt exist on my pc
<chuckyp> nm, I think you should contact the creator of apt and advise him that you can't remove vpopmail in ubuntu because of an error with the package! and see what he says.  I'm sure he'll get right on fixing apt.
<Toma-> deepwoodz, generally, shit doesnt make noise. unless its in the "being pooped" stage.
<Toma-> adub, yes
<echostorm> yay i have digital audio from xmms. a nice start. does anyone know the command to configure alsamixer? im trying to get system sounds from my digital outs (mainly for streaming media)
<LinuxJones> nm: the package managment system has requirements as to how packages are supposed to work. People make mistakes and packages get messed up from time to time. It's not the package mangers fault that a package has errors.
<Feerx> man isnt there any real unix/linux gurus out there that can help me whit the sed command? ben messing to get it right for over 3h
<deepwoodz> lol funny
<chuckyp> nm, or better yet fix apt yoruself.
<chuckyp> anyways i'm off to bed.
<sudharsh> concept10: totem-xine what bout that
<deepwoodz> im a fan of the grunting
<deepwoodz> lol
<grndlvl_> problem with getting fglrx module to work only thing that has changed is "ati" to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf module is installed not sure why i keep getting error stating 'Module load failure'. There are no Errors('EE') in Xorg.0.log not really sure what the deal is any suggestions
<nm> chuckyp: or I could contact him, and request a --force option, you know, common sense stuff
<nm> linuxjones: but it IS the package manager's fault that there is no --force option for removing packages, for when packages are messed up in that manner
<Toma-> echostorm, wait till crimson comes on-line, hes an audio guru
<echostorm> ooh :)
<deepwoodz> i fixed it
<LinuxJones> nm: what package manager do you think is better ?
<deepwoodz> im still alive im still the amn
<Toma-> nm, there isnt?
<echostorm> i can do that im off today its 'get linux to work day'
<adub> toma- sorry my internet connection is choppy but can i do the linux rescue with the ubuntu installation cd it is not loading
<nm> linuxjones: gentoo's, redhat's, suse's....the list goes on
<TimothyP> HiddenFly, I'm using ubuntu server edition. The syslog files seems to be rotated into .#.gz files, but logrotate does not contain a configuration for this, what is rotating the logs ?
<Toma-> adub, yes
<sudharsh> adub: u dont tneed the net to recue
<nm> toma-: there isn't, read the man pages if you don't want to take my word for it
<sudharsh> else try booting from the live cd and chroot to ur existing installation
<Toma-> ive read the man page.
<LinuxJones> nm: that's funny !!
<nm> linuxjones: not as funny as how fast you debian zealots responded to my comment
<Toma-> nm, what were you trying to do?
<nm> toma-: scroll up, i don't feel like explaining it to another zealot
<nm> thanks
<nm> =)
<Toma-> zealot?
<Toma-> u still here for help?
<Toma-> if not, /quit
<nm> actually usually i give the help
<nm> and i'll /quit if and when i want, thanks.
<sudharsh> ooops...people..plz
<Toma-> i scrolled all the way up my buffer and all i saw was you complaining
<johndarkhorse> zealotry can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eri1> how do you start the ispconfig installation? tutorial doesn't say
<gopi> Hi can anyone solve recording problem in xawtv please ?
<molkko_> what sw should i install in an ubuntu 5.10 server (=first question when installing i did answer "server") as i want to graphically monitor its load: CPU, I/O etc very basic congestion status
<LinuxJones> nm: I am not a zealot I am a realist. I just don't like people coming in here making comments that border on trolling.
<sudharsh> molkko_: u'll need x for sure :P
<molkko_> i monitor it from a remote ubuntu machine with gnome etc
<gopi> The problem is explained in this page.... http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=841401#post841401
<davro> hi im trying to logon to a windows machine, using Places -> Network Servers but nothing is being shown, do i need to activate / install something ?
<davro> im running dapper if that helps ?
<Toma-> molkko_, remote resource monitoring?
<Toma-> davro, read the topic
<molkko_> sudharsh, see my comment above. I ewould need regular ubuntu load monitor with a feature that dont monitor this machine but 192.168.0.2 for example
<molkko_> Toma-, YES EXACTLY
<Toma-> :)
<molkko_> sorry shouting
<packman_e> hello all
<M_A_K> I am new to linux.  I am using Breezy and wish to create an account for mys tudents.  I need them to be able to adjust the network settings, but it seems that only root can do that?
<asdfasdfasdf> ok sorry toma-  can i run the "linux rescue"   command at teh boot:  prompt for the installation cd of ubuntu
<davro> Toma, sorry what do you mean but read the topic ...
<johndarkhorse> davro: type /topic
<grndlvl_> problem with getting fglrx module to work only thing that has changed is "ati" to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf module is installed not sure why i keep getting error stating 'Module load failure'. There are no Errors('EE') in Xorg.0.log not really sure what the deal is any suggestions <-- sorry for repeating
<Toma-> asdfasdf, yes you can. how many times do i have to say yes?
<xstation> hey
<asdfasdfasdf> toma- i kept getting disconnected well when i run the linux rescue  i get a black  screen after loading and that is it?
<TimothyP> M_A_K, look into sudo, dunno the details, but that should allow you to give some users the right to execute specific commands
<Toma-> molkko_, hummm.... ssh then run top? http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/18/1932224
<Linux_Kong> molkko_: nagios?
<Toma-> asdfasdf, no terminal?
<asdfasdfasdf> the same thing that occurs during installation this is adub btw.... wont let me get my old nick back
<asdfasdfasdf> no terminal
<molkko_> Toma-, isnt top only for CPU load. I must check it out....
<w000t> can anyone tell me where clearlooks cairo cvs is located?
<Toma-> top is tops :D
<concept10> I can hear my external hdd spinning over my AM radio
<xstation> need some help with postfix --did /etc/init.d/postfix reload got this message postfix: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: setgid_group =
<asdfasdfasdf> toma- it is the same thing that happens when i try to install ubuntu on this laptop i had to disable framebuffer console or something but your saying i should be kicked to a prompt
<gopi> well if anyone could solve my xawtv recording problem by looking into http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?p=841401#post841401  please?
<Toma-> asdfasdf, yes
<Toma-> asdfasdf, try simply "rescue" instead of "linux rescue"
<asdfasdfasdf> toma- ok brb
<molkko_> well yes there are plenty of other load characteristics in top. i start with that probably
<ricardo_> how can i install a sata hard disk in ubuntu?
<Toma-> molkko_, anything more than top and youll be using system resources more than the stuff you want to monitor
<molkko_> nagios seems to do the job but seems like a bit overkill at this stage
<erchache> anybody install a distributed file system like coda, afs intermezzo?
<molkko_> lol
<erchache> what is the best and more easy to install?
<elkbuntu> ricardo_, has the disk been initalised?
<Toma-> wbmin probably has a resource page in it too
<Toma-> err webmin
<echostorm> ok i installed a program (xine) and it decided not to appear ion my bar in gnome. anyone know where to find it?
<colm> echostorm, press Alt+F2, type xine
<colm> sometimes it's a bit slow to update the menu
<Toma-> echostorm, "xkill" then click your gnome-menu
<Toma-> >:)
<Feerx> can anyone help me whit the SED command? i want to add something to the end of every line containing "100".. sed s/$/ADD adds it to every line
<ricardo_> elkbuntu: i conect it, but i supose that ubuntu reconigce this hard drive
<echostorm> ahh there it is, thanx ill check the menu situation out after awhile, just wanted to make sure it was working.
<M_A_K> TimothyP : I added the students to the sudo group, but it didn't seem to work.  Besides, I do not wish the students to be able to run everything, just be able to adjust the network settings.
<Linux_Kong> gopi: oss: read: Input/output error - i assume the oss here is the sound server, have you tried using alsa
<Toma-> Feerx, did you try in #linux ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> toma- no both commands as soon as i press enter have   /install/vmlinuz.......  so it is trying to run the install
<xstation> any help with postfix question please
<elkbuntu> ricardo_, open gparted through a terminal
<Feerx> Toma-: yep.. crap channel.. noone awnsers
<Toma-> asdfasdfasdfasdf, doh.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> that is the reason for the black screen i had to disable framebuffer console to get linux to install on this machine
<Toma-> Feerx, try #gentoo
<grndlvl_> problem with getting fglrx module to work only thing that has changed is "ati" to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf module is installed not sure why i keep getting error stating 'Module load failure'. There are no Errors('EE') in Xorg.0.log not really sure what the deal is any suggestions
<Toma-> asdfasdfasdfasdf, did you goto that website?
<gopi> Linux_Kong: Looks like my default is Alsa....
<Feerx> Toma-: ok i will
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> toma-   but there has  to be a proper command at the boot option to get a prompt to rescue machine if its not linux rescue and not rescue then what is it
<mvv> i'am wondering, what do you get when you dist-upgrade breezy but keep the breezy sources.list ?
<gopi> Linux_Kong: But anyway how to use it ?
<shukhrat> Hello Dear Ubunru users !!!
<Toma-> asdfasdfasdfasdf, tried pressing F1 or F3? theres a list of options. READ the damn splash screen
<M_A_K> I have a classroom (new to linux) with 2 wireless nic's in each PC with 2 Wi-Fi Routers.  1 for internal network (connecting to a rack of routers to configure for a cisco class) and one for external network (internet).  The PC's keep defaulting back to the internal router as the default gateway.  So, I have to log in as admin and remove the default route for that router.  Is there a way I can prevent this from happening?
<shukhrat> Ubuntu !
<ricardo_> elkbuntu: the console said command unrecognize
<|mp|> will 4 be the last Flight for Dapper before final realease?
<Linux_Kong> gopi: dunnno man, just speculating
<Toma-> |mp|, yep
<elkbuntu> hmm.. odd... i thought gparted was installed with ubuntu..
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> toma- which website
<Toma-> !info gparted
<|mp|> Toma- k
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<Toma-> asdfasdfasdfasdf, , http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html
<elkbuntu> Toma-, gparted can initalise disks, right?
<Ries> Heya all... ubuntu can't configure the network while installing the system. My good old Debian stable CD can configure the network at easy.... how would I go proceed and tackle this problem? I wanted to install teh server...
<Toma-> i think so
<LinuxJones> M_A_K: do you have the default gateway set for your internal network from within network-admin for your nic cards on the client machines ?
<Toma-> wont format them
<TimothyP> M_A_K, there are scripts in /etc/network/   --> interfaces to define the settings of the interface when they go up, and also in the sub dirs if-up.d/ you can place scripts to be executed when they go up, might help
<elkbuntu> Toma-, can cfdisk initalise?
<shukhrat> good evening everyone! I can't modify, delete, or rename files in /var/www/ directory. Property says the owner is www-data and group www-data. How can I change the files? And how to become root for graphic X-server? Thanks!
<Toma-> no idea
<elkbuntu> ricardo_, try installing gparted to get the disk initialised
<TimothyP> simply add the command :     gateway X.X.X.X to interfaces under the section of the correct interface
<Ng> shukhrat: the easiest way might be to add your user to the www-data group ("sudo adduser yourusername www-data"
<Toma-> shukhrat, add yourself to the www-data group?
<Toma-> :P
<elkbuntu> ricardo_, then if as toma says, it cannot format it, use cfdisk for that
<Toma-> err by format i mean mkfs
<Toma-> wont format it to a useable filesystem, iirc
<Ries> could it maby be a kernel issue? 2.6.12 kernel?!? (if I remember correctly)
<gopi> Ng: Hello! Do u have any idea of recording in xawtv ??
<Ng> gopi: yeah, it's not very good at it ;)
<shukhrat> ng, toma: how to open X-server using root account?
<gopi> Ng: oh :(
<Ng> gopi: recording from bttv cards generally isn't very good, unfortunately, but I would hope there are better tools, perhaps something like mencoder
<Toma-> shukhrat, why on earth would you want that?
<chmod775> maxkelley, hi
<LadyNikon> shukhrat: why?
<gopi> Ng: And does TVtime has recording facility?
<Ng> gopi: not sure
<phonezone> i have just instaled ubuntu and i tryed to connect to id froam another cpu and i couldn't, any ideeas why ? It sayd conection refused.
<Toma-> tvtime doesnt record
<LadyNikon> shukhrat: you can log in as user then su to root
<phonezone> *to it
<shukhrat> to rename, modify files without any restriction
<derek[] > Hi
<Toma-> gopi, use mythtv or freevo or something
<Ng> phonezone: connect how? ssh? if so you need to install openssh-server, it's not included by default
<Linux_Kong> gopi: zapping?
<phonezone> yes ssh ng
<shukhrat> i don't wanna user terminal
<Toma-> theres a new tv recorder out... i for get it tho :(
<shukhrat> use*
<derek[] > Does anyone know how to change the colour of the command prompt line in the terminal to something else than white?
<phonezone> and how can i install it ?
<_jason> phonezone: install openssh-server
<gopi> Linux_Kong: zapping is another TV s/w ?
<LadyNikon> derek[] : change the profile.
<Ng> !tell shukhrat about root
<TimothyP> What takes care of log rotation on ubuntu ?
<Linux_Kong> gopi: yeah
<_jason> ubotu: tell phonezone about synaptic
<Ng> TimothyP: logrotate
<ubuntunoob> hey all
<gopi> Toma-: I tried a lot to install mythtv but in vain !  But let me try freevo....
<ubuntunoob> can anyone help me with installing 'make'
<LadyNikon> derek[] : under terminal you can change the profile.
<TimothyP> Ng, that's weird, my logrotate.conf file doesn't have an entry for /var/log/syslog and yet it does rotate the log
<_jason> ubuntunoob: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Ries> anyother place for help for installing issues?
<Toma-> gopi, i failed to install freevo.
<ubuntunoob> what is that?
<Ries> seems like 666 people is to much here...
<derek[] > LadyNikon, I have created those profiles and they don't do what I'm asking for.
<gopi> Linux_Kong: How to get zapping ?
<_jason> ubuntunoob: install the package build-essential, that is a command that will install it using aptitude (just put it in the terminal)
<LadyNikon> derek[] : oh? what are you trying to do..
<Toma-> time 4 bed.
<Toma-> cyas
<Linux_Kong> apt my friend
<Ng> TimothyP: perhaps it just does that by default or something. I suggest consulting its docs :)
<gopi> Toma-: oh i see :( What system yours is ? 64 bit ?
<LadyNikon> derek[] : right now mine is green and black
<TimothyP> :)
<LadyNikon> derek[] : although i have issues with the default terminal .. i tend to use x-term or e-term.
<derek[] > LadyNikon, I want to change the colour of this part "derek@ubuntu:~$" to something else than white
<Ng> derek[] : google for a bash prompt howto
<LadyNikon> ah
<derek[] > ok ng
<once> someone has solved the problem with xorg & pci_express  ???
<_jason> derek[] : take a look at your ~/.bashrc too, there should be a commented part that changed it to blue and green iirc.  Then just lookup the color codes
<derek[] > ok _jason , thx
<elkbuntu> heh.. that was odd. isnt /var/www usually www-data owned and grouped? i just noted mine was root owned and grouped
<Ries> can I install ubuntu with a other kernel then the one supplied on my CD?
<once> anyone got an ati x850 working in ubuntu ?
<once> (pci express ati x850)
<LadyNikon> Ries: once you install it.. you can also change kernels
<goldplatedpentiu> im tryin 2 run dual monitors on 2 cheap (non-ati) cards, help!!!!!!
<adub> sweet thanks toma- the link you provided worked hassle free
<Ries> LadyNikon: I just found one kernel....
<LadyNikon> Ries: i installed it.. then installed the smp kernel since its a dual p3
<LadyNikon> Ries: after the install?
<Ries> LadyNikon: Maby it's teh CD I have that has just one kernel...
<m4steR> hi all
<chr1z> once: yeah i got my friends working fine
<m4steR> sorry, a question
<LadyNikon> Ries: yeah.. after you install
<LadyNikon> you get to update everything
<m4steR> i can't go on with the ati drivers installation
<elkbuntu> Ries, did you look in apt/synaptic?
<LadyNikon> it gives you the lastest supported kernel.
<kenroy_> i am thinking of buying a laptop to dos some software development  (linux,windows,web programming,etc..)from dell and i want to know what are some good parts i should add when customizing the system
<LadyNikon> as well as a few others
<m4steR> because the window is too long
<once> chrlz working fine with X11 ???
<m4steR> howto?
<goldplatedpentiu> im tryin 2 run dual monitors on 2 cheap (non-ati) cards, help!!!!!!
<Ries> elkbuntu: I simply did apt-cache search linux-image
<Ng> goldplatedpentiu: you need to investigate xinerama
<once> chrlz can you help me ?
<elkbuntu> Ries, use kernel as the search term, see what that brings up
<_jason> m4steR: try not to use enter as punctuation.  It makes hard to follow your question.  Try using arrow keys/page down keys
<m4steR> ok, let's try
<once> chrlz i got gdm and x11 not working and "no screen found" error
<Ng> _jason: arroy keys/page down keys?
<gopi> How to install freevo ??
<Ng> _jason: surely some actual punctuation is preferably? ;)
<Ng> -y+e
<elkbuntu> once, since when has this happened?
<goldplatedpentiu> i have 2 cards but only one gives an image!!! i dont use xine
<elkbuntu> once, and, are you using dapper?
<Ries> elkbuntu: LadyNikon: rebooting and going to take a look
<_jason> Ng: heh I thought that might get confused :)
<once> clean install of breezy 5.10 from DVD yesterday
<gopi> I tried sudo apt-get install freevo but it said E: Couldn't find package freevo
<m4steR> nothing :(
<goldplatedpentiu> y cant it b easy like xp
<m4steR> _jason,  nothing to do
<once> some guru here told me to change xorg.conf adding "option PCIE" to the device configuration
<once> the mod probe find a x850pro
<_jason> m4steR: someone needs to add what to do to the wiki, remind me once we figure it out or someone else tells us
<once> elkbuntu what is dapper ?
<elkbuntu> once, the development/unstable version of ubuntu
<gr> How can I update from Breezy to dapper, or should I even do it?
<once> uhmmmm i didn't jason
<elkbuntu> once, if you dont know it then i dont think you have it
<_jason> once: ?
<Ng> gr: it's not a very good idea if you're not familiar with the internals of debian-like systems
<Ng> gr: and it's not long till it's released now :)
<elkbuntu> gr, it's currently safe... and it's apt-get dist-upgrade, but be very aware that there is possible breakage. earlier there was a major gtk breakage
<goldplatedpentiu> i need dual monitors 4 work, vry tempted 2 go bck 2 xp
<once> i only try several configuration of X11
<gr> so, I should wait for the release?
<_jason> m4steR: can you link me to the file you downloaded?
<Ries> elkbuntu: LadyNikon: I just have a 2.6.12-9 kernel.... and with my network doesn't work.... I added a static entry in /etc/network/interfaces and run ifup eth0.... that works without a problem
<Ng> goldplatedpentiu: it doesn't seem like anyone in here has any hints for you, so I suggest googling for a xinerama howto
<once> so jason do you think i need to change xorg.conf or try with unstable ?
<Ries> elkbuntu: LadyNikon: but when I try to ping my gateway (same network, netmask is good and my network address is good) then I get distination host unreacheable
<elkbuntu> Ries, make sure it's not listening on eth1 or something
<gr> if I dist-upgrade, do I have to modify the repository list in /etc/apt?
<elkbuntu> gr yes
<Ries> elkbuntu: then ifup eth0 would fail.....
<shukhrat> Toma
<ubuntunoob> thanks, that worked, what did I just install?
<lucasvo_> anybody has set up sftp?
<lucasvo_> is there a server which doesn't require a systemuser for every sftp user?
<Ries> elkbuntu: I have done this many many times on Debian on several servers.....
<elkbuntu> Ries, then you know more about it than i. i was only suggesting ideas
<Ries> elkbuntu: normally con fiurating network is a snap for me.....
<gr> I see... so I change all occurrences of breezy to dapper?
<elkbuntu> Ries, maybe a package reconfigure could help *shrugs*
<Ries> elkbuntu: well.. I din't know ubuntu..  and I just see a awefull lot of things are loaded I don't know of
<shukhrat> i could't still change anythink in /var/www
<Ng> lucasvo_: no, but maybe have a look at the scponly package?
<elkbuntu> Ries, i dont know what package that would be though
<shukhrat> Ng i could't still change anythink in /var/www
<lucasvo_> Ng: thanks
<Ries> shrugs is another cartoon character?!?!?!
<elkbuntu> shukhrat, what are the curent permissions of your /var/www?
<Ng> shukhrat: you'd probably need to log out and back in for it to take effect
<m4steR> _jason, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run
<elkbuntu> Ries, no, shrugs is where you shrug
<shukhrat> i will try to log out and get back, thanksQ
<_jason> m4steR: ok I'll try it even though I have an nvidia :)
<Ries> elkbuntu: I am lost.... maby I should ask my gf to shrug me?!?!
<elkbuntu> Ries, its where you raise your shoulders a bit as a gesture of not being sure...cant think how else to explain it
<m4steR> ok
<marc_Collins> hello, I just installed ubuntu and it works great.  One question: my mouse works find until X launches.  It then goes nuts.  I am using a KVM, but have never had this kind of issue b4.  Has anyone come across something similar, where mouse is way too sensitive (non-contrlable) and always moves up and right?
<Ries> elkbuntu: hehehe
<elkbuntu> Ries, understand?
<_jason> m4steR: hrmm shows all the way on 1600x1200 but it seems to change choices with up and down, but that doesn't change screen location?
<Ries> elkbuntu: I'll ask my GF :)
<once> It is really good to get advice from all you guys, but....is there actually someone out there with a PCI-E based ATI card, that got UBUNTU 5.10 to start up correctly I wonder?
<Ng> marc_Collins: what mouse protocol is configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<marc_Collins> It is a ps2 mouse
<madmonk> hi all
<marc_Collins> Having a real hard time getting anythign going
<madmonk> i need help with totem!
<marc_Collins> but I will doublecheck
<madmonk> cen anyone help me?
<madmonk> can*
<marc_Collins> box is at home, I am at work, looking for ideas
<raghu> madmonk, what is the problem?
<shukhrat> Ng: no success
<ricardo_> elkbuntu: thanks, now i have partition the new hard drive
<madmonk> I can't make totem able to use codecs
<m4steR> _jason, i can with up and down, but i have an error
<Ng> marc_Collins: if it's set to IMPS/2 try changing it to just PS/2
<raghu> madmonk: have you installed codecs?
<_jason> m4steR: what error?
<madmonk> I downloaded Windows All from mplayer website
<marc_Collins> Ng, did manage to go to GUI prefs and did not see anything unusual, but then not sure what I am looking for. (I am fairly new to *nix)
<_jason> madmonk: install totem-xine
<C-O-L-T> Can I open m4v file in ubuntu
<madmonk> cause I need to play wmv files
<once> It is really good to get advice from all you guys, but....is there actually someone out there with a PCI-E based high-end ATI card, that got UBUNTU 5.10 to start up correctly I wonder?
<madmonk> I did it
<madmonk> I hve totem-xine workin
<Ng> marc_Collins: those preferences would be unlikely to affect it much, it sounds like it's not interpreting the input properly
<_jason> madmonk: where did you put the codecs?
<marc_Collins> NG I can usually get to a shell, I will edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<madmonk> I don't know where to put them
<m4steR> error: vcdk is missing
<m4steR> _jason
<madmonk> that's the question :)
<shukhrat> i have my own index.html and i just want to replace the original index.html. But computer says You have no permission.
<_jason> madmonk: forget about them and just install w32codecs, it's a package for them
<Ng> shukhrat: hmm, weird. I suppose you could just chown -R the directory to your user, but that's not ideal really
<_jason> ubuntunoob: tell madmonk about w32codecs
<Ng> marc_Collins: yeah
<madmonk> synaptic?
<marc_Collins> Ng, agree with you, mouse works perfect during GUI boot, only when X launches formally does issue start
<_jason> madmonk: see the private messagae from ubotu
<C-O-L-T> _jason: can I open m4v video file in linux?
<madmonk> ok
<adub> i have an NTFS filesystem that I want user to browse and be able to have full reign over it is currently a read only file system is there a way i can grant user full rights to the filesystem
<_jason> C-O-L-T: maybe? what is it
<shukhrat> i have my own index.html and i just want to replace the original index.html. But computer says You have no permission.
<C-O-L-T> _jason: ipod video format
<Ng> C-O-L-T: if you follow the various codec instructions on the RestrictedFormats wiki page you should be able to play them at least with mplayer, if not all of the media players
<erus`> im trying to compile an C++ application that uses the std lib. but i get these errors main.cc:(.text+0x25): undefined reference to `std::cout' IOSTREAM IS INCLUDED
<_jason> erus`: no need for caps, what command are you using to compile?
<erus`> gcc -o app main.cc
<marc_Collins> Ng I will investigate the xorg.conf file.  I will also grab another mouse and bypass the KVM.  Have you heard of KVMs causing problems?  Any other suggestions?
<elkbuntu> ricardo_, glad i could help :)
<shukhrat> Ng, how can I become a user that can delete, modify, or rename any files in the computer?
<C-O-L-T> Ng: thanks
<_jason> erus`: use g++ for c++
<erus`> ah ok
<Ng> marc_Collins: yeah they can cause some weirdness. beyond that though I think you'll need to google
<m4steR> _jason, error: vcdk is missing
<Ng> !tell shukhrat about root
<Ng> shukhrat: see what ubotu just messaged you
<_jason> m4steR: remeber I don't use ati, so you may want to address the channel
<shukhrat> thanks
<erus`> cheers jason... i though i changed it in my make file :/ i didnt. thanks again
<m4steR> mmm
<alheim> does anybody have issue with A6VC laptop and ubuntu dist ?
<marc_Collins> Ng, Thanks very much, Google is the faunt of all human knowledge and that will be my next stop.  Much appreciated
<_jason> C-O-L-T: yes, I am playing one right now with mplayer
<m4steR> so, I will install xorg drivers
<m4steR> fglrx
<C-O-L-T> _jason: ok
<C-O-L-T> _jason: tahnks
<_jason> C-O-L-T: note however this is my own compiled mplayer
<newbie-ubuntu> anybody here uses Matlab 7, here?
<_jason> m4steR: I got that error too, it went away when I selected ubuntu breezy using shift+space, and then went down to continue and presssed shoft+space again
<newbie-ubuntu> any mathematician?
<drcode> I need help
<drcode> I try to install DRI
<LadyNikon> dont we all
<drcode> the DRI driver put libdri.so only, I saw that xorg uses libdri.a any idea?
<drcode> can I convert libdri.so into libdri.a?
<administrator> hgffj
<fwsp> hi there
<administrator> jojo
<fwsp> can anyone tell me, how can I install xvid or divx codec?
<alheim> search google
<_jason> ubotu: tell fwsp about w32codecs
<_jason> fwsp: you will want to install totem-xine as well to make totem work with them
<chmod775> maxkelley, u there ?
<fwsp> _jason:  is totem-xine a package?
<_jason> fwsp: yes, you can install totem-xine through synaptic.  For w32codecs just follow the instructions in your private message
<madmonk> thank u!!! w32codecs worked!!
<madmonk> bye..have a nice day! :)
<fwsp> ok
<visuales> HOLA
<xpjiang> how can i install GCC
<_jason> xpjiang: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<xpjiang> thank you
<Mwafrika> Any on here from East Africa?
<Mwafrika> Any one here from East Africa?
<echostorm> ahh... screwy. how do i eject a cd/dvd?
<gnomefreak> ok i installed the nvidia fx5200 and now i have no X it crashes what do i need to do to get ubuntu to use the nvidia card? i tried disabling the onboard card but guess i did that wrong :(
<tomislav_medak> hi, does anyone know where should i place the scripts and programs i want the gdm to execute before it loads a window manager - in this case ion3
<xpjiang> Is there any soft like flashget
<echostorm> i know how crazy that sounds but its getting locked after ubuntu loads and i need to change cds lol
<seraphim> echostorm: there should be an icon on your desktop
<fwsp> _jason: thanx, thanx, thanx.... it works!
<seraphim> right-click it and eject
<HkR> slt
<_jason> fwsp: np, I like mplayer as a media player a lot better if you want to try taht
<seraphim> another option would be going to a terminal an typeing "sudo eject"
<fwsp> _jason: I have another question for you, english is no my first language, so how can I play the movies with (sub, str...) subtitles?
<fwsp> are there any plug-in?
<_jason> fwsp: I am pretty sure mplayer does that.  I don't play any movies with subtitles so I don't know how to set it up in totem
<echostorm> that worked, thanx no icon for some reason
<fwsp> no matter, thanx
<Feerx> can anyone help me whit the SED command? i want to add "something" to the end of every line containing "100".. sed s/$/something adds it to every line
<sylvan> hmm... I added some sessions in the systems->preferences->sessions but it seems like it's imposible to delete them? There's a delete button but it's grayed out.. Help?
<dr_Willis> Feerx:  you need touse a regular expression/pattern instead of just '$' its doing exactly what you told it to do.
<dr_Willis> or am i backwards... egads.. i aint sed'ed in ages
<Amaranth> People are trying to get that medicine mask thing into Ubuntu again. *shudder*
<Amaranth> That thing always creeped me out. :)
<_jason> Amaranth: link?
<Amaranth> let me see if the list archive keeps attachments
<dr_Willis> Amaranth:  heh.. never heard of it.
<Amaranth> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/attachments/20060302/88c9d9f2/Medicine-Mask-Background-2-0001.jpg
<dr_Willis> I seem to recall installing some wallpaper/theme packages from synaptic that said they may contain  'partial nudity' or somthing as well.. i never did see them. lol - somthing else to rember to do.
<Kr4t05> Question
<_jason> Amaranth: hrmm :o
<Kr4t05> What port does ordinary web-browsing work on?
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: The monthly background wallpaper in warty? :)
<sylvan> can someone help me manage the gnome-sessions? the GUI is broken so I need to find some property file somewhere?
<dr_Willis> Amaranth:  that must of been it..
<_jason> dr_Willis: ubuntu-calendar packages probably
<Kr4t05> I'm tryubg to set up my router's port-forwarding.
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: It's naked people facing away from you or lying on their stomachs
<dr_Willis> Amaranth:  we need to have a RFC/Standard/ISO standard for Wallpaper and locations of it!
<dr_Willis> Amaranth:  Cool. :P lol.. wonder where it saved the files to.
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: I use ~/.Wallpaper
<dr_Willis> they dont seem to be showing up in the default wallpaper stuff.
<_jason> dr_Willis: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Amaranth> Dr_Willis: Did you install them?
<dr_Willis> Amaranth:  i think i did. :P looking in /usr/share/wallpaper  again
* dr_Willis checks _jason  location as well
<xstation> hi
<robinl1> ok back
<dr_Willis> Ok. that Mask wallpaper - is.. well.. Ugly
* gnomefreak has to be doing something wrong :(
<xstation> how to set up a new host name (its normally chosen at install) how to change from command line
<lezouave> #ubuntu-fr
<Ratty_> hi
<gnomefreak> ok got a fx5200 nvidia card its installed and before the bios screen i get the name of card in top left corner but i have no X i went into the recofigure xserver-xorg and its still pointing to the onboard card every time i change it the bus tells me its incorrect but lspci detects the card. i changed the doc scoop to on (that should foward the pallet to add-in card. what am i doing worng or what did i forget?
<Ratty_> i'm using the latest offical ati drivers and trying to use 1280x768 resolution but no matter what i do it won't use it, is this a known issue?
<lezouave> bonjour
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ratty_ about fixres
<lezouave> je cherche le chan francais
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> it has been said that fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Ng> gnomefreak: perhaps check the bios for an option to disable the onboard vga
<johndarkhorse> lezouave: #ubuntu-fr
<Ng> gnomefreak: failing that it is possible to put a pci id for the nvidia card in xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Ng: the doc scoop was all i saw for vc
<Ng> gnomefreak: I have no idea what doc scoop is
<gnomefreak> Ng: dont know how to do it that way
<gnomefreak> that makes 2 of us
<gnomefreak> lol
<Ratty_> should ddcprobe cause a seg fault?
<one> anyone willing to help with some sound card issues?
<gnomefreak> i used w3m to get dells number but that didnt work either w3m couldnt bring up the support page
<Ratty_> that fixvideo page was no help
<gnomefreak> Ng: also i installed nvidia-settings and went to install nvidia-gxl and it removed the settings one :(
<dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  you called Dell support for a Linux question?
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: use links2
<Ng> gnomefreak: that doesn't sound right
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse: i cant it fails to start
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: try lynx
<gnomefreak> Ng: thats what i said too but i did it 3 times
<Ratty_> 1600x1200@85hz works, but i want 1280x768@60hz, which it doesn't let me use even though i specified it in my xorg.conf
<dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  try a live cd..if its x config works.. copy it over.. and start comparing the 2.
<gnomefreak> ok ill brb let me try this and yes id call dell trying to find the onboard card shut off
<gnomefreak> bbs i hope
<gnomefreak> exit
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr
* xota saluda!
<Ratty_> so...
<Ratty_> should the offical ati drivers support 1280x768?
<dr_Willis> wide screen.. id think so
<guim> hi all , i read this  : http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies but I still can't read wmv file
<Ratty_> it does 1280x720
<guim> what should I do?
<dr_Willis> my x200 supports widescreen with the ati drivers
<Ratty_> i'm on an x800pro
<guim> (i am using multiverse)
<dr_Willis> could check out that 'modeline generator' web site - and let it generate a  proper modeline. Or test out some live cd's
<guim> anyone to tell how to read .wmv file with totem?
<saniX> hi guys
<guim> I can't :(
<Ratty_> live cd's don't use offical ati drivers
<Absenth> does anyone know of a how-to for configuring/using "aide" on ubuntu?
<fatehaze> Does Ubuntu work on VIA ITX computer boards?
<dr_Willis> Ratty_:  some other then ubuntu's do. :P the default ubuntu drivers set up my widescreen correctly - i recall also.
<fatehaze> Specifically, the onboard graphics?
<saniX> hi guys
<dr_Willis> fatehaze:  id think so. you mean the little epia boards?
<Ratty_> refuses to for me :/
<saniX> guim, try VLC
<Ng> fatehaze: debian works on my epia M10000, which means ubuntu almost certainly should
<Ratty_> Xorg.0.log doesn't even list the mode
<fatehaze> I'm trying to set up a machine to handle communications at an observatory
<ccooke> Ng: yes, ubuntu works on an M10000
<fatehaze> I tried SUSE first but it didn't work with the onboard graphics
<fatehaze> Sweet
<ccooke> I have one installed atm
<dr_Willis> thers even a epia linux disrto I thought. :P
<guim> saniX, totem won't support them?
<fatehaze> Thanks guys, I might have some more questions in a bit
<Ratty_> http://ratty.ath.cx/xorg.log
<saniX> guim, it's support more type ...try
<edward0> fatehaze: if ubuntu can so can suse maybe not "out-of-the-box" but it still can :)
<guim> ok i try
<fatehaze> SUSE wasn't my first choice anyway :P
<LadyNikon> ha
<LadyNikon> fatehaze: disclaimer ;)
<fatehaze> But whenever someone mentions linux, I jump at the chance to pimp Ubuntu
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to extract a xbox iso file? I want to move the files to my xbox
<guim> i got the sound, but no image
<edward0> fatehaze: lol
<fatehaze> I'm no expert on it but I'm certainly a fanboy
<fatehaze> I bought a bumper sticker :D
<guim> :-(
<dr_Willis> "Linux: Phear the Penguinista!"
<fatehaze> I recently installed Ubuntu on one of Phil Zimmermann's laptops
<kickbutty> hello
<alheim> does anybody have issue with A6VC laptop and ubuntu dist ?
<dr_Willis> THE Phil Zimmermann?
<fatehaze> Yeah
* dr_Willis wonders who Phil Zimmerman is....
<ompaul> fatehaze, kewl
<dr_Willis> :P
<fatehaze> It's his first real foray into linux, if you'll believe it
<fatehaze> He's pretty evangelical about OS X
<LadyNikon> fatehaze: ubuntu and gentoo (currently) are my favs
<edward0> bloody ricers :D
<ompaul> fatehaze, with that :-)    --->>http://www.gnupg.org/
<fatehaze> Nice
<fatehaze> We're working on zphone right now
<fatehaze> Phil is hurting for money, so new project
<curley_sue> !volume
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, curley_sue
<LadyNikon> edward0: :p
<fatehaze> He lost over a million dollars in the stock trade :P
<jlhenry> Hi
<fatehaze> Oh, here's the exact board model - epia PD6000E
<fatehaze> Think Ubuntu'll work on that?
<curley_sue> Hi all! Does anybody know how to control the audio volune from the console?
<BpSyC> hi, you ubuntus, did anyone know about a problem running a cd-wrhiter on an ibm thinkpad r52 whith dapper drake, i read somesthing that there are problems with scsi cd wrhiter with ubuntu kernel 2.6.15
<jlhenry> Does anyone knows the "tar" syntaxe for: "ssh remotehost ls | tar czf test.tgz" ?
<BpSyC> curley_sue: alsamixer?
<jlhenry> I tied this ""ssh remotehost ls | tar czf test.tgz" and ""ssh remotehost ls | tar czf test.tgz -" ... nothing works
<dradul> jlhenry, ssh luser@remotehost "the commands"
<jlhenry> dradul, the ssh is not an issue
<dradul> jlhentry, use forward ticks if you need to protect commands from shell expansion.
<AngryElf> hey all, how can i find out what kernel modules have been built into my existing kernel?
<jlhenry> dradul, i do ssh login@host with ssh-key identification
<jlhenry> dradul, can you tel me further?
<dradul> jlhenry, that doesn't really matter ;-). What matters is that you have to protect the commands from shell expansion. Try with 'blh' instead of "blah"
<dradul> jlhentry, I'm referring to expansion in the local shell, of course.
<edward1> Hello ... again :D
<saniX> Guys, Did ubuntu has CD for Software with out install by apt?
<edward1> second time gnome froze when using gDesklets, does anyone else have this problem?
<jlhenry> dradul, k but i do not see where i need to put protection
<Absenth> is anyone familiar with "aide"
<edward1> saniX: the live cd has windows software I do believe
<dradul> jlhenry, try this ssh you@remotehost 'ls | tar czf test.tgz'
<jlhenry> In fact, i need to do the opposit of : ssh remotehost "cat ${TMPFILE}.tar" | tar xv
<jlhenry> dradul, no. I need to do a local tar file of the remote ls result
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know where I can get a Java 1.6.0 or 1.5.0 deb package?
<jlhenry> in reality, i do on the remote host a slapcat and i like to do a local backup of the result.
<thenuke> jlhenry: would it then be easier to generate the tar in the remote control?
<curley_sue> BpSyC, Cheers!
<edward1> jlhenry: you could use nc and ssh port forwarding :)
<thenuke> jlhenry: and then transfer that
<jlhenry> thenuke, i would prefere doing i in one connexion
<dradul> jlhenry, that's differnet! Something like this: ssh remotehost 'cat ${TMPFILE}.tar' > local-${TMPFILE}.tar, right?
<jlhenry> but yes, it is possible to do in in 2 steps
<jlhenry> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/01/12/1937210
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, do u mean Java of Sun (for firefox and so on)?
<jlhenry> thoses exemple do local backup on remote host
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah, Sun Java.
<jlhenry> i'd like to do the opposit: remote backup on local
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, do u have breezy?
<BpSyC> edward1: i have the same problem,
<saniX> edward1, no, i mean Full packges
<dradul> jlhentry, you can in fact pipe it through the net.  ssh remotehost 'ls | xargs tar cxf -' > mylocal.tar.gz
<saniX> nn
<jlhenry> and i'm quite sure that this is possible
<saniX> no problem ;p
<Extreme_Unction> 5.10 I have...
<Parallax_> hi, I just bought a Fujitsu Amilo V2040 and the sound is not working, can someone help me?
<dradul> jlhenry, tar czf, blush
<Parallax_> its a Intel sound card
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, than the instructions for downloading and installing are in the HELP (ububntu 5.10 Starter Guide) under Applications -> Java . just make sure you choose the updated (6) instead of what there...
<edward1> Parallax_: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<iceman> anyone know where i can get the moodin plugin for kde ...
<edward1> Parallax_: there is a list which should tell you if your soundcard is supported and give you directions on how to get it working
<Parallax_> I know there is a patch but I dont know how to apply it
<Parallax_> http://sq5bpm.sp5zcc.waw.pl/v2040.php
<M_A_K> I am a linux newbie teaching a cisco networking class in a high school. I am looking for some assistance with setting up users.
<curley_sue> !tell me about paste
<colm> M_A_K, using command line or Gnome?
<M_A_K> Gnome/KDE
<colm> M_A_K, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<M_A_K> I wish to give them access to certain administrative functions without giving them total access.
<edward1> iceman: ksplash-engine-moodin - Fading KDE splash screen engine ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi alll
<colm> M_A_K, use groups then
<M_A_K> colm : I know how to create users.
<echostorm> i was wondering if there was a way to make a shortcut for the startbar like cd /home/user/windows sudo wine emule.exe ... kinda stupid but it would e good to know
<colm> M_A_K, which functions?
<GutterPunk> Hi, I have a problem with my keyboard in ubuntu. The "ALT GR" key doesn't work
<Aragorn_Guardian> I need know how can I make a ubuntu live cd...where can I get info?
<Aragorn_Guardian> ?live cd
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  make a shell script that does it. then call the shel script, but using sudo that way.. may not be easy.
<Aragorn_Guardian> !live cd
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aragorn_Guardian
<M_A_K> I need them to be able to access the network settings.
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  may need to use gksu or some other X alternative to sudo
<iceman> edward1 ca you apt get it ?
<Fracture> anyone here know how to diagnose problems with gnome-panel ?
<edward1> iceman: yes
<iceman> edward1 thanks
<edward1> iceman: apt-cache search moodin
<echostorm> dr_willis: ok, ill start doing research on shell scripts then... thanx
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  there are mule clients for linux :P heh.
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, I left u the instructions at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9634
<raggi_> um, there's a build of lighttpd somewhere in 'universe' (what is 'universe') but i can't get to it through apt-cache search or apt-get, can someone advise
<_jason> M_A_K: I think easiest way would be to make a new group and add the group to /etc/sudoers.  There is proper syntax that will allow access only to certain commands (you would just use whatever opens network tools).  I don't know the syntax too well though
<echostorm> dr_Willis: I know, its kinda just an example for general windows programs lol
<M_A_K> _jason : do you know where I can read more about this?
<_jason> M_A_K: man sudoers
<M_A_K> Ok.
<_jason> M_A_K: probably some easier to read tutorials on google, but I don';t know of any
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  cedega uses their Point2Play interface for similer goals.
<Extreme_Unction> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<Extreme_Unction> No matching plugin was found.
<M_A_K> _jason : how do I find out what program I need to give access to for network settings?
<_jason> M_A_K: by the way, when you edit /etc/sudoers, you want to use the 'visudo' command.  It will make sure you don't mess up the syntax and lock yourself out
<M_A_K> Does that mean it uses vi as the editor?
<M_A_K> I hate vi
<echostorm> <dr_Willis> i didnt know that ill check cedega out :)
<_jason> M_A_K: oh come on, vi is awesome.  But no you don't have to use it.  Just do 'EDITOR=nano sudo visudo', I think that will give you nano
<uein> how can I control the freq of the CPU??
<johndarkhorse> M_A_K: you can also add "export EDITOR=nano " into your ~/.bashrc and always have nano as the editor
<chmod775> maxkelley, hi there
<chmod775> ?
<M_A_K> I know...I just never used it and dont know the syntax
<dr_Willis> VI -= learn it . love it!
<chmod775> johndarkhorse, I have no luck installing irc cgi
<M_A_K> Why is vi so important?
<M_A_K> Why not pico or some other one?
<chmod775> http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/
<johndarkhorse> M_A_K: vi offers many functions not available in nano or simpler editors
<dr_Willis> its basicially the defacto standard on 'system recovery' disks for one, and its amazingly powerfull.
<dr_Willis> :P
<uein> how can I control the freq of the CPU?
<Extreme_Unction> powernowd
<M_A_K> Are those functions really necessary?
<echostorm> ihad problems with vi, i havent read the tutorial yet. nano I was able to figure out on the fly though so i have actually used it
<pirate> glxgears used to work, now suddenly I'm gettinging X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) & co.
<_jason> M_A_K: not necessary, just more efficient.  You can just use 'ed' too instead of nano if you want to get more basic
<dr_Willis> take an hr - run the 'vitutor' and learn it. :P
<nny> anyone know of a reasonable alternative to firefox?  maybe something a little lighter but still uses the gecko engine?
<chmod775> hey folks
<pirate> X loads fine, along with the nVidia logo.
<dr_Willis> i like fte in many ways.
<chmod775> any ideas on cgiirc
* nny used to use galeon
<jlhenry> dradul, I resolv this with this: ssh remotehost '/usr/sbin/slapcat -l /tmp/openldap.ldiff && gzip -c /tmp/openldap.ldiff && rm /tmp/openldap.ldiff ' > test.tgz
<chmod775> I copied it on the cgi-bin folder but could not access it any ideas?
<pirate> AMD64 X2, GeForce 6600
<echostorm> well, cedega wont be done for 35 minutes so i might as well do it now lol
<M_A_K> dr_willis : vitutor
<jlhenry> dradul, thanks
<_jason> M_A_K: network-admin is the command
<roldan> hello people
<dradul> jlhenry, that was a nice line ;-)
<M_A_K> _jason : so I can give them access to sudo that command and they schould have access to change the network settings?
<jlhenry> dradul, tar was not possible i think
<roldan> can someone tell me how to make dvds on ubuntu
<synapticcasablan> necesito ayuda
<synapticcasablan> alguien habla espaol
<roldan> ke kieres
<mfuentes> synapticcasablan, #ubuntu-es
<M_A_K> dr_willis : vitutor : command not found
<synapticcasablan> ok
<_jason> M_A_K: yeah, you just have to look up the syntax.  Make a new group, maybe 'students'.  Then I know you start the line with %students, and workk from there
<synapticcasablan> necesito saver como editar el kernel de linux
<dradul> jlhenry, I had a pebkac moment and added xargs in the example I suggested ;-)
<synapticcasablan> no ayo la forma de entrale
<sedric> can you upgrade ubuntu from 5.0.4 to the new breezy without downloading the iso or the cd? can you do it via aptget?
<johndarkhorse> roldan: use dvdauthor, and k3b
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<johndarkhorse> !es
<roldan> no se
<johndarkhorse> roldan: vaya de el #ubuntu-es, por favor
<_jason> ubotu: tell sedric about breezy
<dradul> roldan, por favor psate e #ubuntu-es
<Extreme_Unction> I can't find java-package in the multiverse repository!
<roldan> what is it?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Extreme_Unction about javadeb
<dradul> roldan, the Spanish speakers help channel.
<sesq> hello, how to resize font in fluxbox bars ?
<sedric> _jason: thank you
<roldan> i speak english dude
<johndarkhorse> roldan: we are only trying to help.
<roldan> all I need is to know how to make dvds
<johndarkhorse> roldan: dvdauthor and k3b
<roldan> thank you
<dr_Willis> roldan:  i use k3b for data dvds mainly
<roldan> i see
<Kr4t05> What directory does wine use as 'C:\'?
<roldan> can you view on a regular dvd player?
<johndarkhorse> roldan: if done properly, it'll work on any dvd player
<dr_Willis> roldan:  you mean you are wanting to make DVD-Video Disks.
<johndarkhorse> Kr4t05: ~/.wine/drive_c
<roldan> yes video dicks
<M_A_K> dr_willis : I cannot find vitutor.
<dr_Willis> Kr4t05:  the wine config files set that.
<qufert> can someone help me get my sound working , i have a new dell precision 340
<dr_Willis> M_A_K:  apt-cache search for it and isntall it
<roldan> didisks sorry
<M_A_K> dr_willis : apt-cache search vitutor returned nothing
<roldan> can I download k3b somewhere?
<jetscreamer> qdvdauthor is kinda buggy but functional.. yes apt-gt install k3b
<jetscreamer> get
<dr_Willis> expand the search then. :P its there somewhere - may be vimtutor or similer.
<johndarkhorse> roldan: it's in the repos
<jetscreamer> qdvdauthor makes some good command lines though
<roldan> i am knew to linux
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell roldan about repos
<johndarkhorse> roldan: follow those directions from the bot, and enable universe and multiverse repositories. you'll go from about 4000 pkgs to over 17,000
<roldan> ok
<roldan> from the boot?
<johndarkhorse> roldan: read what the bot sent you, the instructions are well explained
<roldan> ok
<roldan> what is the bot? lol
<fatbrain> What's the name of that cool Partitioning App?
<fatbrain> partman or something?
<dooglus> gparted ?
<edward1> fatbrain: fdisk, cfdisk?
<johndarkhorse> fatbrain: i use gparted. you can also use qtparted
<jessy_> hello, someone's know what software can i use to send simply a 5go file to another person ?
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, did u manage?
<johndarkhorse> roldan: you should have a private message from ubotu
<sesq> hello, how to resize font in fluxbox bars ?
<roldan> private message?
<colm> jessy_, irc
<Extreme_Unction> No, I've gotten Java package but it says "No matching plugin found" when I tried to package up JDK 1.6.0
<roldan> an lost
<dr_Willis> sesq:  proberly gotta edit the fluxbox theme you are using.
<sesq> ok
<dooglus> jessy_: what is a 5go file?
<fatbrain> johndarkhorse: it was gparted I was thinking about thanks
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, did u try following the paste ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9634 )
<jessy_> dooglus, it's a file who had a size of 5 Go
<Extreme_Unction> Yes, the problem arises from fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<hikenboot> anyone know what incorrect module format means when trying to load a module
<Halai> hi can anyone help me out? i have mounted an ntfs partition on my ubuntu system, but it's read only. how would i change the attributes for it to be read/write.
<fatbrain> Is there lika a partitioning application that enables you to resize a partition without loosing the data on it?
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, is there a reason u r trying JDK and not JRE?
<johndarkhorse> Halai: if you write to it, you may destroy it.
<Profichilla> ubotu, tell Halai about ntfs
<johndarkhorse> fatbrain: use a liveCD and gparted
<Extreme_Unction> because I need to compile Java applications aswell
<fatbrain> johndarkhorse: ok, thanks
<Extreme_Unction> JRE desn't work either, anyways.
<Halai> johndarkhorse: all i wish to do is delete some files off my windows drive. it's data only. and i'm backing up some data from my ubuntu box to ntfs, but can't write to the drive.
<roldan> still lost in cyberspace here
<johndarkhorse> Halai: well, you've been sent info, and warned. ultimately it's your box.
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, sorry - never tried that...
<dooglus> jessy_: I never heard of a Go as a size.  Is it anything like Gb (gigabit), GB (gigabyte), GiB (gibibyte) or Gib (gibibit)?
<johndarkhorse> roldan: what client do you use for irc?
<Halai> johndarkhorse: are you warning me about losing my windows system or ubuntu?
<Extreme_Unction> I'll just settle with this 1.5.0 from Seveas'
<roldan> x chat2.4.4
<roldan> i think
<johndarkhorse> Halai: your windows partition can be destroyed by writing to it
<Kr4t05> !doom
<ubotu> [doom]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<johndarkhorse> roldan: look for new tabs with 'ubotu' on them
<jessy_> dooglus, Go is french, sorry 1 octet = 1 byte, so Go = GB
<Halai> johndarkhorse: if windows is your concern, i don't have one, i just have some old ntfs drives lying around that im trying to keep data on. i actually want to delete some data on those and put some new stuff on there, and if need be i'll reformat the drive.
<dooglus> jessy_: I see.
<colm> jessy_, are you using XChat?  is the recipient also using XChat?  you can use irc to send a file - right click on the person's name > send file
<johndarkhorse> Halai: if you're not worried about data integrity, have at it. the worst that will happen is you'll lose all data
<emrah> hello
<roldan> you mean talk to the ubuto helper?
<jessy_> the sender is under Mac OSX
<Halai> johndarkhorse: yeah to be honest, not really that concerned. in the documentation that i got quoted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions, i don't really see any way to change attributes to write.
<johndarkhorse> roldan: do you see any new tabs with "ubotu" on them?
<colm> that's fine, MacOSX has IRC clients too
<emrah> hatt irgend jemand Zeit und den Nerv,mir zu erklren,wie ich die neue amule version mit KAD auf mein ubunut system installieren?(bin anfnger)
<johndarkhorse> Halai: edit your fstab
<johndarkhorse> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Kr4t05> jessy_ : /dcc <user> <file> should work... maybe.
<_jason> M_A_K: it's vimtutor
<roldan> nope
<jessy_> ok thanks
<johndarkhorse> roldan: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<st_lim> how can I find instructions on how I can remaster the ubuntu cd?
<sesq> dr_Willis, hurrey, it works, thnxs !
<Extreme_Unction> I have a question.. probably best responded to in a link. Well, new to Linux in general.. I'm getting alot of applications in which I've compiled, or it's just come with the executable. I usually stick them in my home folder, make shortcuts. This is just a bit messy. Where should I stick the components/etc of these applications? Kind of like C:\Program Files\ for Windows? :\
<Extreme_Unction> The file hiearchy of Linux or whatnot
<Zoroaster> IM at ive365.com, how can I play music
<Zoroaster> rythmbox appears to suck
<Zoroaster> appears to, because It might be me
<dooglus> Extreme_Unction: generally most of the packages you need are in synaptic
<_jason> ubotu: tell Extreme_Unction about dirs
<dooglus> Extreme_Unction: so you shouldn't be compiling lots of stuff for yourself.
<_jason> Extreme_Unction: yeah, I agree with dooglus too
<Extreme_Unction> Well, I can't find any for:
<Extreme_Unction> Well, so far..
<dr_Willis> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<Extreme_Unction> Cube, and Eclipse
<dr_Willis> over view of the file system layout
<dooglus> Extreme_Unction: eclipse is in synaptic for sure
<Extreme_Unction> Oh?
<Extreme_Unction> Which repository?
<dooglus> !info eclipse-platform
<ubotu> eclipse-platform: (Eclipse platform without plug-ins to develop any language), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 3.1.1-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 237 kB, Installed size: 1456 kB
<dooglus> universe.
<Extreme_Unction> Thanks.
<cmpalmer> anybody have an answer for st_lim's remastering question?
<dooglus> Extreme_Unction: I don't know what 'cube' is.  can't find it in the repos
<cmpalmer> I'd like to know that too
<Halai> johndarkhorse: there is a line in fstab i found which is my ntfs partition, i assume the ro means read only, what would i substitute it with?
<Halai> /dev/hda5 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hda5) ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<sesq> How I can add hda1 to fluxbox menu ( [exec]  (hda1) (/media/hda1} don't work ) ???
<chmod775> hi folks
<tatters> Y does a Vmware Ubuntu contain 5 repositories and the h/d install only the 1 by default?
<chmod775> http://www.pdylug.org.in/cgiirc/irc.cgi I installed
<iBalo> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Valouille> Do you know where I can found a big png of the thunderbird logo ?
<trappist> sesq: hda1 isn't executable.  what do you want to happen when you click it?
<chmod775> cgi::irc but it's not working ?
<FrdPrefct> hila: "rw"
<chmod775> Can anyone help me
<chmod775> ?
<FrdPrefct> Halai : "rw"
<Halai> FrdPrefct: thanks.
<defrysk>  !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Rob_Dude> How would I go about selecting 4-5 movies and having them all added the VLC's play-queue?
<sesq> trappist, I want to open this disk to see the folders in there
<chmod775> help
<chmod775> ?
<sesq> trappist, for exaple open it by konqueror or sth
<trappist> sesq: is the device mounted?  if so, make the menu item run nautilus /mnt/point
<Nitro88> hi all
<Nitro88> i've got
<tatters> Y does ubuntu not have the secuirty updates in Repositries by default?
<Nitro88> a big problem
<trappist> sesq: or konqueror or whatever can open it
<Nitro88> when i put down
<sesq> trappist, yes, it's mounted, i will do as you told
<Nitro88> the programs in the selection bar
<Nitro88> when i reopen it
<dr_Willis> Rob_Dude:  try drag/drop?
<Nitro88> they're blocked
<Nitro88> how to resolve?
<iBalo> Halai: be warned again, you might shredder the ntfs-partition by writing on it
<Nitro88> i can't work
<Rob_Dude> If I highlight a bunch of files and go to 'open' it opens all of them, in their own copy of VLC
<echostorm> ok... i cant install cedega because it requires xlibs, which cant be installed because its been replaced... um help?
<Rob_Dude> hmm, let me try that maybe
<dr_Willis> VLC has more options/features then you can imagine. :P  when in doubt check its homepage/docs
<Nitro88> can any help me?
<tatters> anyone know a good web based management tool like webmin that is officially supported?
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  it installed and worked anyway wheni forced it.
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  i think theres some outdated package/changes  to 'xlibs'
<Halai> iBalo: thanks for your concern.
<dr_Willis> echostorm:  however every time i did an apt-get upgrade the system wanted to remove cedega as being 'broken' :(
<Halai> thanks for all your help guys
<echostorm> dr_Willis same here
<digital-ninja> is it possible to set up samba on my network so that the other windows computers don't need a usr name and password to access shares?
<zarephath_> Ok I just installed Ubuntu on my PC...tried to start xserver and said it is not properly configured...tried running xorgconfig...but that results in nothingness?
<zarephath_> digital-ninja: Yes
<digital-ninja> do you know where i could find that info likein the wiki or smthing?
<dr_Willis> digital-ninja:  a read of 'using samba'  book avial online. will give ya all kinds of info
<dr_Willis> theres dozens of samba guides/tutorials out.. its a very 'big' topic. :P
<digital-ninja> thank you i will take a look at that
<st_lim> no one's got an answer??
<dr_Willis> samba can do some neat tricks
<amyn> hi _jason
<dr_Willis> digital-ninja:  also you could just use 'ssh' and 'winscp' on the windows box's - it seems to be a little easier to setup. :P well trivial even..
<amyn> hi everyone
<Mabus06> If I swap hard drives between two different computers, but the wifi card is the same, should it work?
<zarephath_> dr_Willis: So I am wondering why Ubuntu didn't setup Xserver correctly after boot? What command to configure xorg?
<Mabus06> The internet that is.
<dr_Willis> zarephath_:  not sure. dpkg-reconfigure xserver or simthing similer.
<fatbrain> johndarkhorse: What was the name of the partitioning software again? I forgot as soon as I booted the live-cd, heh :)
<zarephath_> dr_Willis: thanks
<iceman> where in Gnome do you import icons ..
<digital-ninja> okay thanks now i have a direction to go in. didn't know where to start i have been using linux for about three days now
<amyn> where can i find that audio file which ubuntu plays on the start-up
<dr_Willis> iceman:  'import' ?
<tatters> I find if I chmod a folder then set it to share with file sharing then edit smb.conf form user to share it all worked fine
<saniX> tatters, webmin very nice
<cmpalmer> st_lim: http://www.livedistro.org/resources/documentation/howtos/how-to-customize-and-remaster-the-gnome-live-cd
<dr_Willis> tatters:  samba has its own options that override teh chmod - i belive.
<iceman> dr_Willis where can i install add new icons themes ?
<cmpalmer> st_lim: does that help?
<Nitro88> hi all i've got a big problem when i put down the programs in the selection bar when i reopen it
<Nitro88> they're blocked
<dr_Willis> tatters:  but thers so many different options to samba - its staggering. :P
<Nitro88> how to resolve?
<Nitro88> i can't work
<tatters> yup
<dr_Willis> iceman:  gnome-look.org (i think)
<dr_Willis> iceman:  google for 'gnome themes'
<amyn> where can i find that audio file which ubuntu plays on the start-up
<st_lim> did find that link...
<dr_Willis> amyn:  you mean the gnome startup sound?
<st_lim> and nope...
<fatbrain> hm, can anyone scroll up a bit and see what the partitioning software was called?
<st_lim> that's not what I'm looking for...
<iceman> dr_Willis i got the icons .. where in gnome to install ... what controls them ... what do i run to add them
<johndarkhorse> fatbrain: gparted
<amyn> dr_Willis,  yes
<dr_Willis> fatbrain:  gparted, qtparted, fdisk, cfdisk,
<fatbrain> johndarkhorse: thanks
<fatbrain> dr_Willis: thank you
<dr_Willis> iceman:  i was thinking the icon/theme control panel thing had a button to install them.
<st_lim> I'm looking for how to I can replace the menus and other stuff
<amyn> can someone please tellme any url where ubuntu CLI Commands/functions are clearly mentioned
<[Leo] > hi all!
<iceman> dr_Willis i dont see a selection for gnome ... to add / install icone ... i see the themes area
<cmpalmer> amyn: ubuntu defaults to bash
<HammerBlade2020> RAHH
<cmpalmer> amyn: learn the bash shell and you're set
<zarephath_> Hi Leo: Wierd...xorg.conf shows it detected my video card (ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200)...the config file looks ok...
<amyn> cmpalmer, how to learn bash shell ?
<dr_Willis> iceman:  i dont use gnome.. so cant walk ya through it..  could  check the faq on the gnome-theme sites.
<alheim> amyn : with a book
<dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<cmpalmer> amyn: what ubotu said
<iceman> ty
<dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+tutorial
<amyn> dr_Willis, where can i find that startup sound ?
<alheim> google is your best friend
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone tell me what's up with these lame blue lines?
<Extreme_Unction> http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/3080/wtf3ry.png
<dr_Willis> amyn:  fire up the sound control panel/theme tool and click on the one you want and see where it browses to perhaps.
<saniX> alheim, lol google is the best ;p
<iBalo> amyn: http://www.traduc.org/docs/guides/lecture/Bash-Beginners-Guide/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html.tar.gz
<amyn> ok
<alheim> saniX sure it is !
<dr_Willis> Extreme_Unction:  thats your color scheme/theme you are using.
<Extreme_Unction> Default?
<Extreme_Unction> ....
<fangorious> to checksum a cd it's just 'md5sum /dev/cdrom' right?
<amyn> how can i change the name of machine myname@machinename:
<amyn> to change my machinename. how do i change it ?
<[Leo] > change /etc/hostname
<[Leo] > edit it
<HammerBlade2020> amyn~ sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<iBalo> and don't forget to mention it to /etc/hosts, too
<HammerBlade2020> yep :-P
<tatters> everytime I reinstall Ubuntu I always get packages are not authenticated when updating and a warning they could be malicus
<tatters> not once have had a clean update scenario
<fangorious> i'm trying to verify an image was burned successfully, should 'md5sum /dev/cdrom' compared to 'md5sum file.iso' be sufficient?
<johndarkhorse> fangorious: yes.
<saniX> fangorious, md5sum file.iso
<arrinmurr> how can i change the keyboard layout?
<fangorious> thanks
<Zoroaster> I want to listen to streaming radio on the net, anywhere I try rytmbox tries to open, is there not another app to run this with?
<amyn> ive edited the name in /etc/hostame. but it is still the same in terminal
<dr_Willis> Zoroaster:  xmms can do  them also i recall
<johndarkhorse> Zoroaster: try xmms or beep media player
<mikebot> does anyone know how i can remove some of the serach bars from firefox? i deleted the files from the folder, but theys till appear
<mikebot> i even got that removal tool extension
<dr_Willis> amyn:  it dont take effect till a reboot.. use 'hostname' command to change them now.
<saniX> arrinmurr, right click on panle then add panle
<fangorious> Zoroaster: change the default application for playlists in nautilus
<saniX> arrinmurr, you will fine Keyboard Indicator
<amyn> amin@amin:~$ hostname
<fangorious> Zoroaster: right-click on a playlist and select properties, go to the Open With tab, and set your preferred default
<amyn> amin
<amyn> hostname is just showing the hostname
<fangorious> Zoroaster: if your preferred default isn't listed, click the Add button
<amyn> how do i use the hostname command to change it
<Dr_Willis> amyn,  'man hostname' learn to use the command
<fangorious> amyn: hostname <newhostname>
<mikebot> anyone know about removing items form the search menu in firefox?
<Dr_Willis> Linux tip #1 - learn how to learn. :P
<Coll3g3kid> If i want to clear the value of something in the nvram such as wan_ipaddr should i type in "nvram unset wan_ipaddr" or "nvram set wan_ipaddr" whithout using any equal sign
<nich2chien> hi
<arrinmurr> saniX: ok, i'll try that thanks
<fangorious> mikebot: look in /usr/lib/firefox/searchplugins
<zarephath> Dr_Willis: Isn't that a oxymoron? heh
<fangorious> mikebot: also ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/searchplugins for ones you've installed yourself
<mikebot> fangorious, i deleted them from there
<Dr_Willis> zarephath,  like being a 'windows expert' :P
<amyn> how to logout su from terminal and login with my normal user ?
<Dr_Willis> amyn,  'exit' logs out  of a su session
<mikebot> fangorious, i deleted them from: home/opt/firefox/searchplugins
<johndarkhorse> amyn: exit
<mikebot> fangorious, i don't know where those other folders are
<johndarkhorse> amyn: and using 'su' is not advised
<Dr_Willis> zarephath,  heh - getting where there needs tobe a #ubuntu_linux_101 channel.
<fangorious> mikebot: ~ means your home directory
<amyn> guys my terminal is not opening now
<bit_seqz> hey fellas, ive taken my laptop appart to fix some problems, Im going to clean up all the plastic (casing), and I want to repaint all the plastic peices... or maybe vinyl sticker or something would be better? whats a good treatment ?
<amyn> what happened ? i just changed the hostname and exited
<fangorious> amyn: you probably need to restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<mikebot> fangorious, okay, so in my home i don't have mozilla, it is opt
<mikebot> fangorious, and then firefox, and i deleted themf rom there
<mikebot> fangorious, where is that other folder you mentioned
<zarephath> Dr_Willis: Well I ain't no expert by a long shot..experience is the best teacher..
<fangorious> mikebot: in your home directory there will be a .mozilla folder with your firefox profile. the '.' at the start is important
<zarephath> I always liked the well lets see if it works how I tried it first then ask the question mode..
<Dr_Willis> zarephath,  'i want to know it all... right now!' :P
<nich2chien> does anybody know a usb wifi adaptor?
<zarephath> Heh
<mikebot> fangorious, in my home, there is only
<Dr_Willis> zarephath,  'i want to know it all... right now! and dont use any big words!' :P
<mikebot> fangorious, Desktop, linuxdcpp, opt, websites
<Coll3g3kid> If i want to clear the value of something in the nvram such as wan_ipaddr should i type in "nvram unset wan_ipaddr" or "nvram set wan_ipaddr" whithout using any equal sign
<fangorious> mikebot: anything starting with a '.' is hidden. do ls -A to see it, or just trust me and 'cd ~/.mozilla'
<mikebot> fangorious, okay
<mikebot> fangorious, ah, okay
<fangorious> :)
<mikebot> fangorious, but in .mozilla..
<echostorm> how rediculous. the pdf viewer that comes with ubuntu doesnt allow for reflow - thats ok, i wasnt expecting it to, but adobe themselves dont even make a version of acrobat for linux, just their lusy reader!
<johndarkhorse> echostorm: try evince
<Ng> johndarkhorse: that's the default pdf viewer in ubuntu which he presumably already used
<bit_seqz> echostorm, ridiculous.
<Ng> echostorm: the windows version may well work in wine
<fangorious> mikebot: there should be a firefox folder, and in that, a randomly names kj324ij34kl.default folder
<Dr_Willis> I never have figured out why firefox uses names like  kj324ij34kl.default
<fangorious> mikebot: the part before ".default" is random so just do an ls to see what it is
<Dr_Willis> :)
<johndarkhorse> Ng: really? i had to install evince to be able to use it.
<mikebot> fangorious, okay, so in. ~/home/.mozilla/fireox/ff1.5/lejxsznc.default/searchplugins
<mikebot> fangorious, are only the ones i've installed
<fangorious> mikebot: you can also look in /usr/lib/firefox/searchplugins, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/searchplugins, /usr/lib/mozilla/searchplugins
<mikebot> fangorious, where is usr?
<fangorious> mikebot: in /
<echostorm> im giving evince a look now. just thought i would share - what reflow is by the way is a function that automatically restrucures the layout of the paragraphs to fit on the screen, regarless of the zoom. (think word wrap). for anyone who actually cares and doesnt know
<amyn> when i was logging in. An error appeared sayin 'cannot look up your hostname'
<amyn> this is so complicated
<Nitro88> hi all i've got a big problem when i put down the programs in the selection bar when i reopen it
<Nitro88>  they're blocked
<V4Vendetta> amyn~ did you put spaces in your hostname ?
<amyn> what was the command to edit hostname
<fangorious> mikebot: anything that starts with a '/' is at the root of your filesystem, anything that doesn't start with '/' is relative to your current directory
<amyn> ?
<V4Vendetta> amyn~ sudo gedit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<V4Vendetta> don't use spaces
<V4Vendetta> in your hostname..
<mikebot> fangorious, in home there is no usr folder
<mikebot> fangorious, and i am showing hidden folders
<cmpalmer> mikebot: it's not in your home directory
<amyn> i am not using any space
<fangorious> mikebot: it's not in your home folder, it's in /. type in 'cd /' and then do an ls
<cmpalmer> mikebot: try this: cd /
<Gallopin> ah oui
<Howitzer> Few questions
<gnomefreak> ok card is set up in 2d i think :(
<mikebot> fangorious, ah, i'm not trying in terminal, i was navigating in folders
<grndlvl_> BCM4306 802.11b/g having trouble installing, installed via ndiswrapper seems to have installed correctly, but i am having trouble activating
<amyn> sudo: unable to lookup home via gethostbyname()
<fangorious> mikebot: ah, if you're in nautilus with the side panel, look under filesystem
<gnomefreak> command for checking rendering is fglrx | findfps   right?
<mikebot> fangorious, ah okay, here we go
<FraZena> Signori, se ve ne fregasse qualcosa il problema di prima della scheda di rete s' risolto aggiornando il BIOS della piastra madre...
<Howitzer> All involved with gnome: 1) Is there a possibility i can have a rightclick-fluxboxlike menu on the desktop? 2) How can i make my own gnome themes(=>Metacity themes?) 3) Will Gnome 2.14 be available in Dapper?
<fangorious> i'm getting an Input/output error when I run md5sum on /dev/cdrom, but it mounts just fine and I can navigate its filesystem
<mikebot> fangorious, how come i cannot delete the files from this folder?
<amyn> amin@home:/etc$ w
<amyn>  22:23:20 up 29 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.26, 0.25
<amyn> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<FraZena> Sorry, wron channel... _
<cmpalmer> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Howitzer> !be
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Howitzer
<fangorious> mikebot: because they are owned by root
<Howitzer> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<amyn> how there can be 2 users logged in ?
<mikebot> fangorious, aren't i root?
<mikebot> fangorious, i haev to do sudo?
<fangorious> mikebot: use sudo at the command line
<fangorious> mikebot: i hope you're not logged in as root, that's bad form
<mikebot> fangorious, i don't know what that means
<mikebot> fangorious, sudo del <filename>?
<fangorious> mikebot: sudo rm <filename>
<mikebot> fangorious, okay, thanks
<fangorious> mikebot: you can also do alt-f2 to get a "Run..." dialog and type 'gksudo nautilus --no-dekstop' to get a file browser window with admin privilege (the --no-desktop is important to avoid loading roots desktop over yours)
<Psi-Jack> What's the deal about resolvconf mucking with my /etc/resolv.conf?
<mikebot> fangorious, what is nautilus?
<amyn> guys.. help me..
<mikebot> fangorious, fuck, theya re still there
<amyn> amin@home:~$ w
<amyn>  22:27:08 up 33 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.12, 0.19
<amyn> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<fangorious> mikebot: did you restart firefox?
<mikebot> fangorious, yeah
<Psi-Jack> mikebot: Geez. Can ya tone the language, pleae?
<Psi-Jack> please even?
<amyn> what does that mean, 2users logged in ?
<tmccrary> hey, I just built a computer using a 3ware 8000 series RAID card running RAID... and ubuntu/grub will not boot off it.Grub never displays a menu I just get a blinking cursor in the top left hand corner. Anyone have any advice? thanks
<mikebot> Psi-Jack, sorry, i didn't think it was a big deal
<tmccrary> it's running RAID 0 I mean
<saniX> amyn, yes
<fangorious> amyn: it means 2 people are logged in (could be the same person logged in twice)
<mikebot> fangorious, is there a way i can serach my partition for any file with creative in its name?
<amyn> saniX, how come there can be 2 users ? how do i make sure that i'm not being hacked and those 2 users were myself twice
<fangorious> mikebot: find / -iname "*creative*"
<amyn> ubotu, bash commands ?
<mikebot> fangorious, ah, another place... opt/firefox/searchplugins
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amyn
<frank23> amyn: arent the names of the users on the lines below?
<fangorious> mikebot: the '-iname' makes it case insensitive. '-name' is case sensitive
<fangorious> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<johndarkhorse> amyn: *nix systems have more than one user (the users are system daemons, who are doing things on the system)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell amyn about cli
<saniX> amyn, it's same user
<mikebot> fangorious, ah, got it
<mikebot> fangorious, thanks for all the help
<fangorious> amyn: if you're logged into gnome that's one login. if you have a gnome-terminal open thats another login for every tab
<fangorious> mikebot: np
<amyn> saniX, ok
<gnomefreak> command to check dirct rendering?  what is it i thought fglrx | findfps is that right?
<amyn> oh okay fangorious
<amyn> thanks
<frank23> gnomefreak: I do  glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> ty
<l00p> I have problems trying to install Ubuntu. I'm trying to install it on free space on a SATA drive. On the drive I have two existing NTFS partitions and few gigs of free space (I had Mandrake 10 installed on it before). When I try to install Ubuntu and it comes to partitioning I can't see any partitions on my hard disk. It looks as if it is a brand new drive. I have the option to partition it on my own but that way I would loose all data. When I try to
<mikebot> fangorious, do i need to download a codec or soemtihng for divx to work, or is it pre-installed?
<mikebot> fangorious, that was to anyone, sorry
<gnomefreak> direct rendering is yes does that mean i have 3d?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mikebot about multimedia
<frank23> gnomefreak: yeah it means 3d should work
<gnomefreak> :) yay
<fangorious> mikebot: are you running breezy or dapper?
<mikebot> johndarkhorse, thanks
<gnomefreak> is there easy way to test?
<sesq> What program p2p do you use to download mp3 ?
<mikebot> fangorious, breezy
<sesq> ( on linux )
<johndarkhorse> sesq: we don't advocate that stuff in here
<amyn> ok lissen up guys. I m v.new to linux or ubuntu. i dont know a thing about shell/bash. what should i do first ? i need to learn the file system of linux and cli commands and their functions. just personally recommend me a webbsite from which i can easily learn both of them.
<johndarkhorse> amyn: did you get a message from ubotu?
<fangorious> mikebot: 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse' should cover you for a large variety of codecs
<sesq> johndarkhorse, but im talking about legal mp3 ( delete after 24h )
<MadMan1234> i get a file too big error when i try and copy a dvd ISO (4.4gigs) from one drive to another
<MadMan1234> after about 2 gigs is copied
<amyn> johndarkhorse, yes. But again there are many sites .. which one is the best ?
<insta`> Has anyone used sshfs before?
<mikebot> fangorious, okay, thanks
<frank23> sesq: you can ask what program can go on a specific p2p network.
<mjr> insta`, yes, it's nice
<GreyBear> LEAVE
<mjr> insta`, can't reconnect always, it seems, but otherwise works
<kenroy_> i am looking to buy a laptop that i can put linux on and do some work. i would like to kow iftheintel duo core laptops (preferrably the 1.8GHZ) any good
<kenroy_> i am also going to use windows on it too
<insta`> mjr: did you have any permission problems with the local fusemount binary?  I'm using ubuntu breezy packages, and I'm getting permission denied.
<dooglus> amyn: try this: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/node5.html
<sesq> frank23, something like Bearshare from windows ( gnutella ) i use gtk-gnutella but it is not simillar to bearshare
<dooglus> insta`: I use it a lot
<quitenormal> sesq don't forget to mention the giFTd.
<dooglus> insta`: I got that problem, yes.
<frank23> sesq: I don't know gnutella. I know appolon can go on gnutella
<insta`> dooglus: how did you fix it?
<sesq> frank23, ok, but what do u use to DL mp3s ?
<dooglus> insta`: I don't remember.  what's the error message exactly?
<frank23> sesq: wrong question
<insta`> fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<mikebot> how can i make a link to a folder on my desktop?
<dooglus> mikebot: what do you want it to do?
<insta`> -rwsr-xr--  1 root fuse 16984 2005-07-24 09:57 fusermount
<amyn> sudo: unable to lookup home via gethostbyname() . whats wrong with my hostname now ?
<mikebot> dooglus, just open the folder home/dc++/downloads
<dooglus> insta`: I remember now.  you need to add yourself to the 'fuse' group and log in again.
<MadMan1234> it's actually from one machine to another via samba share
<sesq> frank23, thnx anyway
<dooglus> mikebot: so you want ~/Desktop/downloads to be a link to ~/dc++/downloads ?
<mikebot> dooglus, somehting like that, yeah
<dooglus> mikebot: if so, type "ln -s ~/dc++/downloads ~/Desktop/downloads"
<l00p> I have problems trying to install Ubuntu. I'm trying to install it on free space on a SATA drive. On the drive I have two existing NTFS partitions and few gigs of free space (I had Mandrake 10 installed on it before). When I try to install Ubuntu and it comes to partitioning I can't see any partitions on my hard disk. It looks as if it is a brand new drive. I have the option to partition it on my own but that way I would loose all data. When I try to
<mikebot> dooglus, what does that do/
<amyn> sudo: unable to lookup home via gethostbyname() . whats wrong with my hostname now ?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm getting this error, any ideas? Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
* Fracture loves ubuntu
<equador> how chmod NTFS partition, because now i haven't permissions ?
<wastrel> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> Belboz99: dapper or breezy?
<Belboz99> equador, don't chmod an NTFS partitiion
<insta`> Simple enough, thanks.
<dooglus> mikebot: "man ln" will tell you the details, but it does what you asked for
<johndarkhorse> equador please don't chmod partitions
<fangorious> equador: mount it with -o umask=0222
<equador> i have mount, but i don't have permisions
<dooglus> insta`: got it?
<Belboz99> gnomefreak, breezy, is dapper out?
<equador> how i can get all permisions
<mikebot> dooglus, okay, thanks
<Howitzer> Hi all
<sesq> has XGL already out ???
<johndarkhorse> equador: edit your fstab with the info from fangorious
<Howitzer> i have a problem
<mikebot> dooglus, do you know what this means:W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_binary_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mikebot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_binary_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> insta`: "sudo adduser inst fuse" will do it.  then log out and in again.
<gnomefreak> equador: no there is a gtk issue in dapper thats why i asked
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Howitzer> In GDM and Fluxbox, the font is WAY too small
<fangorious> equador: the ntfs driver is readonly
<Howitzer> In Gnome however, it's okay
<dooglus> gnomefreak: the gtk issue in dapper was fixed about 12 hours agog
<V4Vendetta> how do i find out if i have an ata, ide or whatever hard-drive ?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: i didnt know its still in topic
<fangorious> exit
<gnomefreak> i havent run into that issue
<johndarkhorse> V4Vendetta: in a console type 'sudo lshw'
<sesq> Howitzer, cange them in theme ( gedit theme )
<fangorious> wrong window
<equador> when i open ntfs partition i get message: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1".
<mikebot> sorry
<Howitzer> but in fluxbox, i have to set the font to a size of about 24 to make them readable
<dooglus> gnomefreak: oh, i see
<insta`> dooglus: Yeah, I got that.  It's currently trying to mount in VT#1.  Is a long, long pause most likely a fault of my host, rather than local configuration?
<johndarkhorse> equador: you've been given info to fix your problem
<gnomefreak> equador: read the site ubotu is going to send you
<insta`> I'm using SSH keys
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell equador about ntfs
<gnomefreak> there read that
<V4Vendetta> johndarkhorse~ scsi ?
<dooglus> insta`: it's quick for me.  can you ssh to the host normally without a delay?
<Belboz99> okay, anyway, I had an error in a scanning application called Vuescan, and now all I get is: Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<Belboz99>  whenever I try to run it
<equador> thx
<Howitzer> sesq, i mean when you type in your username and password, those letters are way too small, the theme itself is okay
<sesq> Howitzer, ok
* gnomefreak cant view fps of v.card
<sesq> has XGL already out ???
<insta`> dooglus: usually
<gnomefreak> sesq: it is in dapper and both dapper and xgl may not work
<insta`> Does it do any sort of caching on the remote host?
<lkcore> sesq, dapper
<mikebot> ugh, why is playing videso so laggy...is there a better player for avis?
<insta`> mikebot: what are you using?
<mikebot> insta`, totem
<Extreme_Unction> I like Amarok
<V4Vendetta> can somone tell me what kind of HD this is? WDC WD1600JD-22H
<V4Vendetta> is it ATA SATA or what ?
<lkcore> mikebot, mplayer.
<johndarkhorse> mikebot: please don't paste in here
<mikebot> johndarkhorse, okay, sorry
<mikebot> lkcore, thanks
<gnomefreak> V4Vendetta: without looking at it how are we gonna know  (try google) google knows all
<insta`> mikebot: definitely use mplayer, with the xv driver if possible (seems to be the best performance)
<dooglus> insta`: I've not looked into it much.  I don't know about caching.  It just seems to work (once you've got it set up).  I've raised a bug in malone about the problems, but as usual nothing happened
<mikebot> insta`, just search 'xv' for that driver?
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know if Gaim uses ALSA?
<mikebot> insta`, where can i get mplayer? i can't find it in synaptic
<Extreme_Unction> I can't get software mixing to work with amorak and gaim even if I start it with aoss
<lkcore> mikebot, and install win32codecs
<insta`> mikebot: you have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories.
<lkcore> mikebot, google :) or ubuntu guide
<insta`> How many mhz is your processor, and how much RAM does the system have?
<V4Vendetta> gnomefreak~ Direct-Access ANSI SCSI ?
<Laibsch> !openoffice
<ubotu> Laibsch: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sicka> I am having trouble burning DVDs. dvd::rip doesn't seem to work... any suggestions?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mikebot about mplayer
<sesq> lkcore, you mean in ubuntu dapper drake ?
<johndarkhorse> mikebot: ubotu is sending you info
<mikebot> johndarkhorse, thanks
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good at editing xorg.conf?
<insta`> You're persistant pianoboy3333
<insta`> What do you need?
<Sanitarium_23> hi, could someone helo me hot to set up my internet conection with ubuntu, since I'm using ADSL over the eth, shortly... how to set up  conection over the PPPoe ?
<V4Vendetta> is SCSI an SATA interface ?
<fangorious> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<pianoboy3333> insta`: Is there someway to specify that my monitor is being hooked up with a DVI cable?
<Sicka> I am having trouble burning DVDs. dvd::rip doesn't seem to work... any suggestions?
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: why would you need to?
<lkcore> sesq, ?
<Extreme_Unction> What's the name of the win32 codecs for apt-get?
<Laibsch> Where do I get the latest version of openoffice.org?  The sources I found still seem to install as openoffice.org2 which coming from a debian background smacks of a prerelease.
<insta`> Extreme_Unction: w32codecs
<btdown> !win32codec
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, btdown
<btdown> !win32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said win32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: My booting screen is distorted, I use dapper, but I had the exact same problem in breezy. Also, when the booting screen fails and I get the terminal, that too is distorted.
<Sanitarium_23> How to setup up conection with UBUNTU over the eth0, I mean PPPoE ? Please !
<Sicka> Okay perhaps starting my questions with "does anybody out there..." will be more effective....
<sesq> lkcore, nvm, dapper is already out, or only beta test ?
<FlannelKing> pianoboy3333: check your monitor settings?
<Sicka> Does anybody know how to help me with burning DVDs?
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: what graphics chip are you using?
<dradul> Sanitarium_23, "sudo pppoeconf" at a terminal should do it.
<pianoboy3333> FlannelKing, with the buttons that are on the monitor?
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: RADEON X600
<gnomefreak> sesq: not even beta yet
<FlannelKing> pianoboy3333: yeah.
<amyn> how do i make sure that everything is ok in my hostname and there are no errors in the hostname files ?
<tdn> When I'm starting up Open Box from GDM selecting "system default session" it does not start my adesklets. My .xsession is located on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9636.
<Sanitarium_23> dradul, thank you I will try it !
<pianoboy3333> FlannelKing: There is a thing for image settings, but I can't select it, once I get into ubuntu, the DVI works fine
<pianoboy3333> But I thought I could configure ubuntu for it somehow...
<Sicka> New question: Is there any particular reason why nobody cares to answer my first question?
<lkcore> sesq, current stable is still breezy.
<FlannelKing> pianoboy3333: shrug, if it striaightens out, then its not a monitor setting, with your original description of "everything is distored" it sounded like your monitor was just set wierd
<equador> how unmount partition ?
<mikebot> lkcore, insta` dooglus fangorious, thanks for all the help guys, i gotta run
<mikebot> cya
<btdown> equador umount
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sicka: Don't use 'anyone'.
<pianoboy3333> FlannelKing: I've done a couple factory resets.....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sicka: Just ask about your specific problem.
<FlannelKing> Sicka: usually because it's scrolled off the screen by the time we glace back, or whatnot.
<raggi> can someone explain why postgresql 8.0 doesn't listen on a local TCP socket?
<wastrel> pianoboy3333:  your vga settings are messed up but once your X takes over the display it works?
<Sicka> Fair enough gentlement
<Extreme_Unction> Does anyone know where I can get a debian package for Cube? (http://cube.sourceforge.net/)
<sesq> lkcore, if dapper will be stable, the XGL will be too stable ?
<raggi>  am i missing something obvious?
<Sicka> So
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: in the Device section for your monitor, try adding Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS"
<pianoboy3333> LVDS?
<pianoboy3333> ok....
<Sicka> I am having problems burning DVDs. dvd::rip does not seem to work. Any suggestions?
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: X didn't work for me in dapper with an Ati chip using the 'ati' driver without that option
<l00p> I have problems trying to install Ubuntu. I'm trying to install it on free space on a SATA drive. On the drive I have two existing NTFS partitions and few gigs of free space (I had Mandrake 10 installed on it before). When I try to install Ubuntu and it comes to partitioning I can't see any partitions on my hard disk. It looks as if it is a brand new drive. I have the option to partition it on my own but that way I would loose all data. When I try to
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: it says option "DPMS" take that out?
<Extreme_Unction> NTFS? Who cares.
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: no, add a new line
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: do you use dapper?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Sicka about dvd
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: yeah. and i didn't have trouble with the usplash boot graphic, so this might not be the same issue, but it's worth a try
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sicka: Have you seen this page? http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdrip
<netzmeister> hm since the last dapper update my linux doesn't boot..
<netzmeister> grub doesn't find the partitions..
<netzmeister> when i edit the grub lines manualy he finds the kernel but not the root filesystem..
<Lorvija> anyone using d-link g650 pcmcia wireless internet card on laptop?
<gnomefreak> netzmeister: for dapper issues try #ubuntu+1
<netzmeister> k
<Sicka> PuMpErNiCkLe: No not yet I will check it out thanks
<fangorious> gnomefreak: really? i've answered/asked plenty of dapper questions in here
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: My opengl is also broke, what gfx card driver should I use? ATI? here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9637
<gnomefreak> fangorious: read the topic please
<Extreme_Unction> What video card do you have?
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: I would try to use either the fglrx binary driver from Ati or the open source radeon driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Sicka: np :)
<twibbler> good evening everyone.
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: what's the open source radeon driver?
<fangorious> gnomefreak: neat.
<sesq> Will be XGL available on stable ubuntu dapper ?
<Extreme_Unction> omg
<gnomefreak> sesq: hopfully
<Extreme_Unction> #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion?
<colm> Extreme_Unction, yes
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: it's an open source driver for some radeon cards, and it's called radeon (that's what you put in xorg.conf). i've never used it
<gnomefreak> sesq: should be unless something very very bad happens
<lkcore> sesq,  it will be although don't thing that will be in main.
<skazi> hmm...anyone know a good site for new songs?
<mlopes> hi. I've two partitions one with breezy and another with dapper. GRUB is now managed by Dapper but I'd like to change that to Breezy. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure grub but it didn't do nothing
<mlopes> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Extreme_Unction: yes thats why that channel was made
<colm> skazi, last.fm and pandora.com
<clearscreen> can anyone tell me why I get a black screen on my laptop when I start the xserver? I have an Acer 5023 WLMI with a Ati x700 pci-e videochip
<lkcore> mlopes, try grub-install
<ceteh> hi
<mlopes> lkcore, no params?
<lkcore> mlopes, man grub-install
<fangorious> clearscreen: you using the 'ati' driver or the binary 'fglrx' driver
* gnomefreak wonders why dapper grub is not liked? its pretty much the same
<pdani_> hi
<tdn> How do I get gdm to run my .xsession?
<pdani_> i've an usb audiotel edge modex. i would like to connect with it on gprs to internet. can i do it on linux?
<sesq> when will be stable ubuntu dapper ?
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: lemme look, lemme restart and see if that other monitor thing worked...
<twibbler> Does anybody know how to setup mobile phone (Motorola V3*) to act as modem please ?.
<clearscreen> fangorious let me boot and check my xorg file
<gnomefreak> sesq: april 20th
<sesq> gnomefreak, thx
<fangorious> clearscreen: if it's the 'ati' driver try switching to the fglrx driver
<clearscreen> fangorious I did a little search
<clearscreen> on the forums
<clearscreen> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127596&highlight=acer+black+screen
<clearscreen> Then the little howto I wrote above will VERY likely work. (it worked for my Acer 5024WLMi which is very alike)
<clearscreen> I have an 5023WLMI and they are the same except for mine has more ram :P
<gnomefreak> twibbler: i would suggest checking with motorola on that one or join #ubuntu-offtopic maybe they can help
<twibbler> gnomefreak: thank you
<jjjjjjj> I've downloaded java from Sun (.bin file) but am having problems installing.  what am i to do with a .bin file?  tia
<fangorious> clearscreen: cool
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jjjjjjj> thx
<fangorious> jjjjjjj: I would cd to /opt and run 'sudo sh <fie>.bin'
<w000t> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-16-k7 <--- is there madwifi-old or madwifi-ng included?
<w000t> on dapper drake
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: nope...
<skazi> col, thx :>
<w000t> sry wrong channel
<sesq> i like ubuntu
<GigaClon> me too
<ghoulee> how do I type non-unicode double quotes that the terminal will recognize with a UK keyboard?!
<clearscreen> it worked fangorious :) just letting u know :)
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: well, you can look up bug 31655 (which was for my problem) and it has links to two other similar problems, with several options
<fangorious> clearscreen: cool
!lilo:*! Hi all....if you're available to provide Russian <-> English translation for a user, please message me
<pianoboy3333> ok
<variable> for some reason firefox doesnt and hasnt had sound
<fangorious> clearscreen: if only all problems here were that simple
<clearscreen> true :P
<gnomefreak> variable: have you tried installing some of the plug-ins for sound?
<azurehuesofblue> Is it ok to ask newbie questions here?
<gnomefreak> azurehuesofblue: yes
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: that monitor line should read: Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS"
* gnomefreak gonna step outside before i kick pc
<azurehuesofblue> right on, I installed ubuntu and am using it, during the install it never asked me for a root password or anything, only the user account.  How do I log on as root or su?
<cmpalmer> !root
<fangorious> pianoboy3333: isn't that what i said?
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Extreme_Unction> sudo passwd
<pianoboy3333> fangorious: just checking...
<l00p> sudo passwd
<azurehuesofblue> !root w/ no pass?
<ubotu> azurehuesofblue: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<johndarkhorse> azurehuesofblue: ubuntu has a disabled root account for a reason
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell azurehuesofblue about root
<johndarkhorse> azurehuesofblue: read the info the bot just sent you
<dooglus> azurehuesofblue: root's password is *locked*, not *empty*
<azurehuesofblue> ok
<cmpalmer> :)
<variable> gnomefreak, what plugins?
<Psi-Jack> Hey, does anyone here use a DNS server that uses mysql-based zone lookups?
<azurehuesofblue> i'll read the wiki, thanks.
<variable> Psi-Jack, yes
<variable> Psi-Jack, mydns
<variable> it is an awesome program
<Psi-Jack> variable: MyDNS, eh? Does mydns have it's own resolver yet?
<Stormx2> time to put more RAM in this baby :D
<variable> Psi-Jack, what do you mean?
<Stormx2> guys what is a quick command line way to check how much ram is currently in here?
<rem_> hey, anyone knows how it works when scp breaks in the middle of a transfer ? I wanted to rsync the rest, but cant find the file .. ? is there a temp folder where it goes to .. ?
<variable> gnomefreak, i searched for firefox sound, and found nothing
<Psi-Jack> variable: Heh. I mean, can it resolve non-local queries, without the use of another resolver to query the DNS rootservers?
<Stormx2> variable: Whats wrong with the sound?
<rem_> hey, anyone knows how it works when scp breaks in the middle of a transfer ? I wanted to rsync the rest, but cant find the file .. ? is there a temp folder where it goes to .. ?
<evilsmevil> hi all
<variable> Psi-Jack, no, it is never going to, you can just install dnscache over it, that is what the recommend
<Stormx2> g2gputRAMinPC
<fangorious> Stormx2: mem or free
<variable> Stormx2, i dont have sound in firefox
<evilsmevil> Gnome is now running half gnome and half KDE how can i get rid of the kde bit?
<Extreme_Unction> Half gnome and half kde?
<Extreme_Unction> ..
<evilsmevil> yeah i know its weird
<Psi-Jack> variable: dnscache, eh? Will mydns query a resolver on it's own?
<dooglus> evilsmevil: just stop running any Qt apps
<evilsmevil> so ill choose a gnome session and ill get the gnome-pannel
<gnomefreak> variable: https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/?application=firefox
<skazi> col : it rocks
<Kr4t05> !printing
<ubotu> rumour has it, printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<variable> Psi-Jack, na, mydns is just for its own domains, doesnt do cacheing or fetching
<evilsmevil> but my right click menu is from kde
<Psi-Jack> variable: That bites. heh
<Extreme_Unction> Time to install UT2k4 yeeaaay
<variable> Psi-Jack, meh, i just have 4 dns servers, 2 for mydns, 2 for bind
<evilsmevil> and certain things just dont work properly like volume control
<evilsmevil> any idea how i can fix it?
<equador> what folder is all default programs ?
<l00p> I have problems trying to install Ubuntu. I'm trying to install it on free space on a SATA drive. On the drive I have two existing NTFS partitions and few gigs of free space (I had Mandrake 10 installed on it before). When I try to install Ubuntu and it comes to partitioning I can't see any partitions on my hard disk. It looks as if it is a brand new drive. I have the option to partition it on my own but that way I would loose all data. When I try to
<oskude> omg, i never should have replaced my hoary :(
<variable> gnomefreak, i have mplayer and flash installed, both have no sound
<l00p> anyone?
<oskude> breezy has printing broke
<Psi-Jack> variable: Yeah. heh. That's the problem. :p Having to run so many servers just for DNS. It'd be better to simply run Bind with DLZ, than to go with the whole 4 servers just for 2 authorative/caching servers.
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> So
<one> can anyone tell me what to tell the terminal to get my soundcard to stick next time i log in?
<nitrosport_5> i need some help with my ubuntu install
<thenuke> equador: umm, they are kind of scattered around :) why do you need to know?
<oskude> hoary found and installed my hp psc1200 automaticly, and breezy doesnt, LOL ?
<equador> thenuke xchat
<variable> Psi-Jack, ya, i just really like mydns, if bind had db zones i would use it but it doesnt
<Kr4t05> My printer is on a Windows box, I'm on the network with the Windows box, how do I get Kubuntu to talk to the printer on the Windows box?
<Psi-Jack> variable: But, bind does.
<variable> it does?
<thenuke> equador: but why you want to know
<oskude> and where do i find openoffice printer admin ? (cant even add menus myself, doh)
<Psi-Jack> variable: Using SDB or DLZ, yes.
<equador> then are all other xchat icons
<variable> Psi-Jack, never heard of it
<enz0_> Ok, I got gnome-control-center installed on my Kubuntu box but under Preferred Applications, I've only got web browser, email client and X Term options.  How do I tell evo which apps to use for certain file types?
<nitrosport_5> matt@mshome:~/cvs-1.11.21$ ./configure
<nitrosport_5> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<nitrosport_5> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<nitrosport_5> checking for gawk... no
<nitrosport_5> checking for mawk... mawk
<nitrosport_5> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<nitrosport_5> checking for prefix by checking for cvs... no
<nitrosport_5> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
<nitrosport_5> checking for gcc... no
<nitrosport_5> checking for cc... no
<nitrosport_5> checking for cc... no
<cmpalmer> nitrosport_5: yo! stop
<Psi-Jack> nitishp: Time to leave.
<nitrosport_5> checking for cl... no
<Extreme_Unction> Don't paste like that
<nitrosport_5> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<nitrosport_5> See `config.log' for more details.
<nitrosport_5> what do i need to do to fix this error?
<Psi-Jack> Err
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: naughty naughty!
<gnomefreak> nitrosport_5: no pasting
<cmpalmer> nitrosport_5: paste elsewhere!
<Extreme_Unction> There's a pastebin for that!
<nitrosport_5> sorry i need major help
<Psi-Jack> nitrosport_5: Time to leave. Now that you've pissed everyone off.
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: you need to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<fangorious> nitrosport_5: apt-get install build-essential maybe
<variable> gnomefreak, is there some other plugin i need specifically for firefox to play sound?
<variable> Psi-Jack, do you use bind with pgsql?
<gnomefreak> variable: what type of file is it?
<oskude> hmm, maybe i need to downgrade to hoary, doh...
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: or, better still: "sudo apt-get install cvs", to install the binary rather than building from source at all
<variable> gnomefreak, any file, beit website, flash, avi anything = no sound
<Psi-Jack> variable: Not yet. I'm looking to see if there's even a deb package for bind9 and dlz. :)
<bina> nitrosport_5 - try apt-get install gcc i think
<thenuke> equador: http://www.xchat.org/faq/  there is about icons
<nitrosport_5> thanks guys
<naddar> hey how can i use su?
<evilsmevil> when i run ps -e i have some processes called kthread and khelper, also khub are these kde processes?
<mwe> can you install ubuntu from a debian netinstall by changing sources.list?
<cmpalmer> naddar: use sudo instead
<naddar> if i like to go into my firewall its acces denyed even with sudo
<dooglus> naddar: it's "su username", followed by the password
<bina> nitrosport_5: hehe sorry, I didnt realise there had already been so many replies :)
<gnomefreak> mwe: not recommended at all
<AstralJava> oskude: I probably came in in a middle of a conversation, but what seems to be the problem?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: why not?
<wastrel> we hates it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I always install ubuntu from a debian bootstrap
<gnomefreak> dooglus: its not recommended mixing packages
<oskude> AstralJava, i cant print with openoffice
<Psi-Jack> variable: Curious. Does your bind server query mydns for zones before recursing externally?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I see
<nitrosport_5> can someone tell me why my teminal wont accept the su
<variable> Psi-Jack, no
<gnomefreak> they have a net install for ubuntu
<oskude> AstralJava, on hoary my printer was automaticly found and installed
<AstralJava> oskude: Ahh.... that. I have trouble printing with OO.o2 too.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu tell nitrosport_5 about sudo
<oskude> AstralJava, ok :)
<mwe> gnomefreak: my laptop doesn't have a floppy or cd drive but it can do a netboot :|
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: are you trying to su as root?  if so it won't work because you don't have a root password.  you can set a root password, or use "sudo" instead.
<Psi-Jack> variable: So, you basically have 4 nameservers, 2 of which are authorative to your own zones, and they don't have /any/ communication with each other?
<variable> gnomefreak, i is this a firefox problem, ubuntu problem, or elsewhere?
<AstralJava> oskude: Can CUPS still find the printer?
<gnomefreak> mwe: ubuntu has a netboot iso
<oskude> anyone know how the openoffice printer admin is called ?
<nitrosport_5> where do i set a root password?
<oskude> on the gnome printer dings its installd and test page works
<gnomefreak> variable: not sure is mplayer your default player for ff
<variable> Psi-Jack, lol, ya, well i only have 2 right now, i know im not "safe" but ill get 2 more soon enough
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: why not just use "sudo" instead?
<variable> gnomefreak, well outside of firefox, mplayer works fine
<nitrosport_5> cause i am a noob to sudo and i understand su to some extent
<Psi-Jack> variable: That's bad. /VERY/ bad.
<Extreme_Unction> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<gnomefreak> variable: ok is your default player for ff mplayer?
<mwe> gnomefreak: it does?
<variable> Psi-Jack, which part, the 2 dns or the non-communicado?
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: if you're a noob then don't set the root password, it's dangerous.
<gnomefreak> mwe: yes ofcourse it does :)
<variable> gnomefreak, how would i check?
<nitrosport_5> ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mwe about install
<oskude> im VERY sad that breezy didnt find my printer, as hoary did. ...
<Extreme_Unction> !glibc
<ubotu> Extreme_Unction: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> variable: in ff settings somewhere
<dooglus> nitrosport_5: just "sudo gedit" or "sudo vi file" or "sudo <whatever you want to do as root>"
<Psi-Jack> variable: The non-communicado. Making your libc resolver try to figure out DNS host to use for what lookup is the bad part.
<_mindspin> ! build-essentials
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell _mindspin about build-essential
<nitrosport_5> what are all the things i can do as root
<_mindspin> hehe
<gnomefreak> nitrosport_5: what are you looking to do?
<wastrel> it's called build-essential
<bina> nitrosport_5: root can do anything i believe
<variable> Psi-Jack, why, the bind just queries something and then it find the mydns through that, wastefull but not terrible
<oskude> fyi: openoffice printer admin is called "oopadmin2"
<_mindspin> ! build-essential
<nitrosport_5> i am trying to run glxgears to see if my vid card has the 3d driver
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<kuja> Anyone know of an SQLite UI like sqlitecc, except one that actually builds with ease? :P
<AstralJava> oskude: If test page printing works, then CUPS can find the printer, and thus the problem is at OO.o2's end. Does it show the correct printer if you choose File | Printer settings... menu?
<oskude> lol, now the printer is there..
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone help me? Upon trying to install Unreal Tournament 2004 I get this error:
<Extreme_Unction> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Extreme_Unction> Disk reading problem, or I don't have glibc-2.1?
<wastrel> Extreme_Unction:  do you know how to check if you have glibc-2.1?
<oskude> AstralJava, ok, oopadmin2 test page works...
<Extreme_Unction> No
<Belboz99> I need to allow my normal user access to a USB scanner, any ideas?
<Extreme_Unction> How?
<gnomefreak> locate
<gnomefreak> or apt-cache policy
<AstralJava> oskude: What about one of your documents?
<azurehuesofblue> what is the dos equivelant of "dir /w" in bash?
<variable> gnomefreak, i dont see a setting, but id assume it is since mplayer pops up for any media files that arent flash
<wastrel> Extreme_Unction:  locate glibc
<oskude> AstralJava, sec, testing... (still printing test page)
<azurehuesofblue> or um bash equevelent.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> azurehuesofblue: What does it do, in dos?
<kuja> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lwx_gtk2u_stc-2.4
<kuja>  # What's it saying it can't find?
<Extreme_Unction> It found two.
<Extreme_Unction> glibc2.4 and glibc21.m4
<Extreme_Unction> I mean, glibc2.m4
<azurehuesofblue> makes all the files visable in a dir, you know, instead of it only letting you see the end of the alphabet.
<Belboz99> azurehusofblue, ls does most dir-like commands
<gnomefreak> Extreme_Unction: run apt-cache policy glib see if its installed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> azurehuesofblue: ls -a is probably what you're looking for
<Belboz99> ls -l lists long, ls -a lists all (including "hidden")
<Extreme_Unction> W: Unable to locate package glib
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  that won't work unless glib is a package
<oskude> AstralJava, yep. ooo2 printing works now....
<azurehuesofblue> ok thanks, should work!
<holycow> what is the name of the package that does the little notify of updates in the panel thingy?
<gnomefreak> variable: im not sure it seems you have everything you would need but really depends on the file itsself there are seprate libs for mp3s and alot of win files
<AstralJava> oskude: So then, it only needed for you to complain a little bit. :)
<gnomefreak> wastrel: glib is a package no?
<variable> gnomefreak, but all the same files work if i dl them and play them like that
<gnomefreak> and you should put the version your looking for
<variable> gnomefreak, so doesnt it have to be in firefox
<oskude> AstralJava, and i had to install it myself (bad breezy) :)
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  it would appear not.   you have to have the full correct package name for policy
<evilsmevil> when i start gnome i get a kde interface. the gnome panels are still there but the scroll bars and dialogs are all kde style, anyone know how to fix it?
* gnomefreak doesnt know what version hes looking for :)
<AstralJava> oskude: Right. :)
<oskude> i thought updates a supposed to mae things better ;)
<variable> gnomefreak, me? its 1.0.7 firefox
<gnomefreak> wastrel: i was gonna use .... after it but wouldnt know if he knew what to do
<Extreme_Unction> W: Unable to locate package glibc-2.1 .. All the same anyway
<AstralJava> oskude: Well, generally speaking.... :)
<wastrel> as far as i can tell there's only libglib2.0-0  libglib1.2   in breezy
<gnomefreak> variable: no i dont know the answer to your issue it seems you have everything you need for basic files and if the file works under download nad not in ff i would try #firefox
<variable> ok thanks
<radar1976> I need some help with vsftpd
<Extreme_Unction> Do you know anywhere where I can get glibc2.1?
<succubus__> what's a good app for burning cd's? Serpentine says the files i want to burn aren't supported but they are all MP3
<radar1976> I still can not get any user accounts to login other then the admin account that I created at the time of install
<gnomefreak> Extreme_Unction: did you look in synaptic?
<gnomefreak> succubus__: k3b
<Extreme_Unction> YYes
<gnomefreak> let me see what version dapper has hold please
<succubus__> thanks gnomefreak
<fangorious> i get an I/O error trying to run md5sum to verify a burned CD matches the ISO image
<wastrel> Extreme_Unction:  have you searched the forums for anyone who's tried to install this program?
<zarephath> What no ubuntu 64?
<radar1976> ..
<gnomefreak> i see libc6 but not glibc
<gnomefreak> zarephath: yes there is a 64 bit ubuntu install
<drcode> hi all
<wicked_> is there any package available to directly access gnome look from the desktop with sing any web browser... i mean like an easy desktop costumizer
<drcode> the xorg ver is 6.9 in breezy?
<gnomefreak> 6.8 i think
<drcode> I see
<drcode> can  I upgrade it into 6.9?
<gnomefreak> drcode: i didnt know there was a 6.9
<amyn> i am having problems. when i click on users and group. A new window pops up and then closes itself
<Extreme_Unction> Yes I've checked the forums but ..
<frank23> how do I get aptitude to remove ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies? I want to keep kubuntu-desktop
<Extreme_Unction> Noone else has had a glibc problem
<drcode> I want to use DRI
<amyn> i need to change the passwords of my user and su both
<drcode> so I read that I need to upgrade to 6.9
<zarephath> gnomefreak: yes..I was looking at the channels list and didn't see a ubuntu-amd64 chan
<gnomefreak> frank23: i think you will be there uninstalling most of them
<gnomefreak> zarephath: your in it
<wicked_> is there any package available to directly access gnome look from the desktop without using any web browser... i mean like an easy desktop costumizer**
<frank23> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> wicked_: no just art.gnome.com
<wicked_> ok
<wicked_> thx
<gl0be> How do I install the windows video card drivers for my laptop?
<gnomefreak> frank23: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop will get rid of the ubuntu-desktop and its conf files but for the packages you will need to uninstall them each
<gnomefreak> gl0be: through windows?
<frank23> gnomefreak: aptitude is supposed to be able to get rid of dependancies too I think
<gnomefreak> frank23: sudo aptitude remove
<gl0be> gnomefreak: ooh...no.  Into ubuntu.  I seem to remember that there is a piece of software that will act as a wrapper
<root404> My sound isn't working! It used to work before...
<frank23> gnomefreak: well that just removes one package
<gnomefreak> i dont htink aptitude will get rid of depends that it didnt install and ther eis no purge command for it
<azurehuesofblue> lol, I promise to be less annoying in 7 days... but... wheres the dang recycle bin in gnome! :)
<gnomefreak> gl0be: your trying to install the win drivers for linux?
<gnomefreak> frank23: i know thats why i gave you the apt-get command
<gl0be> gnomefreak: yes.  The linux vid drivers for the Intel chipset I have in my laptop dont work > 800.600
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop* are not the same
<root404> anyone?
<gnomefreak> gl0be: ubuntu doesnt have those drivers? i could have sworn i saw people saying they had it
<GigaClon> is esd running?
<amyn> gnomefreak,  i am having problems. when i click on users and group. A new window pops up and then closes itself. i need to change password of my userid and su
<gnomefreak> gl0be: im not sure if cedega will do that but try
<gnomefreak> amyn: if you changed your hostname that is the reason you are having that issue
<gl0be> gnomefreak: yes, ubuntu has drivers.  But not drivers to do anything with my screen rez but 800x600... it goes to 1024.
<zarephath> gnomefreak: Ok then :)
<oskude> why does double-click on window title maximize the windiow, when theres allso a button for it...
<rob_p> azurehuesofblue:  Look in ~/.Trash
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gl0be about fixres
<wastrel> oskude:  because that's what it does in windows
<root404> gnomefreak, want to help me out?
<jeang> gl0be - try 855resolution or 915resolution for intel graphics
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse: yeah i knew that but ty
<oskude> wastrel, lol
<amyn> gnomefreak, yes i changed the hostname. what shall i do now ?? how do i fixed it ?
<gl0be> jeang: where can I get those...I am on the 855 chipset
<gnomefreak> amyn: not sure but alot of people have done that too
<azurehuesofblue> k thanks rob_p
<jeang> gl0be - 855resolution is in synaptic
<gnomefreak> root404: i will not answer that until i see a problem
<gl0be> jeang: thanks I will look in there
<root404> My sound isn't working, it used to work before though.
<amyn> gnomefreak, how do i change the password of my userid and su ?
<gnomefreak> root404: i cant help with sound
<ftp3> i need a custom ubuntu distro created.. are there any websites that tell how to do this?
<gnomefreak> amyn: i dont use su (way are you using su)
<jeang> gl0be - once you have them installed, google the ubuntu users list on how to set it up otherwise give a shout
<oskude> ftp3, your better of looking for debian distro x (as ubuntu is based on debian)
<gl0be> jeang: tx
<ftp3> oskude, thank you
<Stormx2> Yay I have 512mb more RAM :D
<edward1> amyn: passwd <username>
* gnomefreak still has no fps readingsx :(
* DistroWatch hi all
<edward1> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> edward1: im trying to view my fps readings
<edward1> gnomefreak: glxgears
<edward1> ?
<gnomefreak> edward1: that just brings up the picture
<edward1> root404:  is sound muted?
<gnomefreak> but yes those fps readings
<edward1> gnomefreak: run it in a terminal
<johndarkhorse> edward1: gnomefreak: there is a esoteric command suffix to get it to display framerates
<root404> edward0, I don't think do, where do I check?
<wicked_> hows 6.04 going
<gl0be> jeang: okay.  (this always seems to happen to me....) when I apt-get the 855resolution pkg (after I updated) it says it cant find it.
<wastrel> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Wammy|> uhm
* AstralJava points topic to wicked_
<gl0be> jeang: I have all the repositories enabled, so afiak it should work
<Wammy|> i cant seem to eh, load any pci devices anymore
<AstralJava> wicked_: Might have better luck asking there. :)
<johndarkhorse> wicked_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Wammy|> (since i updated with dist-upgrade
<Wammy|> lspci returns nothing
<oskude> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<jeang> gl0be.... hmmm the plot thickens....
<gl0be> :-)
<gnomefreak> nope that doesnt work either
<edward1> root404:  open the gnome audio mixer
<oskude> the bot should warn about dist-upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> maybe try them connected
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<visik7> how can I get gcc 4.1.0 and all their compilers (gcj included) work in breezy ?
<succubus__> gnomefreak, k3b gives the same error about the files being in an unspported format.
<edward1> root404:  don't know the command but there should be a little speaker icon on the upper right corner of screen doulbe-click that
<bluescreen> does anyone have a .deb file for ndiswrapper-modules-1.1
<root404> edward0, There isn't one.
<gnomefreak> nope that command doesnt work
<bluescreen> or kindly enough to make me one :P
<bluescreen> or getting me one :P
<gnomefreak> succubus__: what format are they? you never said
<succubus__> they're in .mp3
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell succubus__ about mp3
<gnomefreak> succubus__: read the pm ubotu sent you
<oskude> succubus__, and your trying to burn an audio cd ?
<succubus__> gnomefreak, yep.
<jeang> gl0be - they should be in universe... are you using breezy?
<Wammy|> anyone that could point me to why my pcmcia/pci stuff on my laptop arnt working anymore?
<gl0be> jeang: as far as I know.  Honestly I dont know how to tell but I dl ubuntu about 2 months ago so  Idont know why it wouldnt be
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: are they installed with drivers?
<Wammy|> gnomefreak, they where working before dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: just asking why they dont work isnt gnna help
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: from what to what?
<oskude> Wammy|, did you reboot ?
<Wammy|> yesi rebooted
<root404> edward0, ?
<Wammy|> from hoary to breezy
<edward1> root404:  hi
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: whats not working?
<tombs> hi all
<Wammy|> gnomefreak, lspci gives me nothing.,
<jeang> gl0be - i think by default universe and metaverse aren't up and running by default.
<root404> edward0, There is no icon.
<oskude> well, i cant hel with dist-upgrade as i avoid it where i can.....
<oskude> *help
<edward1> root404:  ahh the command is gnome-volume-control use alt+F2 to run it
<wastrel> alsamixer
<gl0be> jeang no, they are not.  But I enabled them with help from the wiki
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: what does uname -r say?
<root404> edward0, its not muted
<Wammy|> 2.6.12-10-386
<edward1> root404:  master/pcm/headphones none muted and turned up?
<root404> Yeah
<edward1> hrm
<jeang> gl0be - in synaptic, get it to refresh the list, see if it finds it.
<gl0be> jeang : I sudo apt-get update and still none.
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: that is strange i have never seen or heard about that one (make sure you have the kernel-resticed-modules installed for your kernel
<gl0be> jeang: I will try from synaptic
<edward1> root404: maybe something is already accessing the soundcard?
<Wammy|> gnomefreak, yeah theya re installed
<Wammy|> oh well
<Wammy|> ill try some other stuff
<Wammy|> heh
<root404> edward0, like what\
<gnomefreak> lspci should give you output even if the drivers are not installed
<zarephath> Ummm..I thought that rhythmbox or one of the other players automatically searched cddb for album track information? If not what can I use to get the music cd information?
<edward1> root404: what doesn't have sound? ... maybe esd
<Wammy|> gnomefreak, i know :/
<root404> edward0, esd?
<jeang> gl0be - download 915resolution.deb from http://www.freshnet.org/debian/hoary/ - does the same job as 855res
<bluescreen> Ok I have both ndiswrappermodules and ndiswrapper as .deb files and they cant install without eachother
<edward1> root404: maybe gnome sounds were turned off?
<root404> Nothing has sound at all anywhere :\
<Howitzer> Hi
<gnomefreak> Wammy|: maybe either a hardware issue or try filing a bug see what they say
<bluescreen> how do I "link" them together?
<Howitzer> How can i set the 'gnome-settings-daemon' to run on startup?
<bluescreen> is there like something: dpkg --install file.deb --dependency=modules.deb
<bluescreen> ?
<root404> edward0, Nothing has sound anywhere
<Howitzer> Because without it, fluxbox doesn't use my gnome DPI settings
<gl0be> jeang: yea...still no 855resolution
<jeang> gl0be - see above, you can d/l 915resolution from http://www.freshnet.org/debian/hoary/ it does the same job as 855 res
* gnomefreak wonders if not having nvidia-settings is causing me not to beable to see the fps
<Howitzer> in what gnomefreak ?
<gl0be> jeang: thanks
<root404> edward0, I guess I do have sound, but no XChat doesn't :(
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: im trying to view my fps for my vc in glx
<gnomefreak> glxgears*
<Howitzer> ehh
<Howitzer> glxgears --printfps ?
<edward1> root404: :(
<Howitzer> sorry
<gnomefreak> just gives me the gears pic
<Howitzer> it's glxgears -printfps
<azurehuesofblue> are there any other IM programs besides GAIM for linux?
<edward1> gnomefreak: open it in a terminal
<Howitzer> wait for 10sec
<gnomefreak> edward1: i did
<Howitzer> every 5sec you see the fps
<gnomefreak> still only the picute
<gnomefreak> picture
<Howitzer> even after 10sec?
<gnomefreak> nm i see it :)
<Howitzer> :D
<gnomefreak> they are at around 200.00
<Howitzer> rofl
<gnomefreak> 2000.00
<Howitzer> no drivers installed then
<Howitzer> i have a 6600GT and it goes at 5500
<Howitzer> YES I KNOW: it's not a benchmark tool
<gnomefreak> i have a fx5200
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> brb let me chcek something
<colm> azurehuesofblue, amsn
<gnomefreak> yep thats what i thought :(
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<Howitzer> How do i make gnome-settings-daemon start at every bootup?(BEFORE it goes into GDM, i need it for Gnome, fluxbox, ... )
<azurehuesofblue> thanks col.
<wezzer> pder: hah
<Howitzer> pder, i tried to read your sentence and it sucked
<oskude> pder, IT ARE ?
<Howitzer> now shut it
<gnomefreak> pder: you dont like it find a distro you do like and please lose the caps
<Howitzer> go hog suse or something
<pder> UBUNTU ARE NOT WORK ON COMPUTER
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: what numbers should i be looking at the 10000 or the 2000
<oskude> pder, hmm, can't compute...
<Howitzer> well
<gnomefreak> pder: i will ask you again to turn off the caps lock key please
<Howitzer> around 5000
<pder> gnomefreak: sorry about that
<Howitzer> omfg
<_jason> pder: ubuntu isn't for everyone, just use something else if you don't like it
<Howitzer> you can make a normal sentence
<Howitzer> good boy!
<_jason> Howitzer: no need for that either
<papi_> elo ppl :P
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: i see something like 5996 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1199.161 FPS and it goes up
<Amaranth> hey papi_, apokryphos
* gnomefreak gonna let it run longer
<Howitzer> _jason, :( let me have fun
<Howitzer> gnomefreak, it changes on wether(sp?) it's in focus or not
<papi_> is this ubuntu linux irc :> ?
<oskude> gnomefreak, yeah, maybe you get a highscore :)
<gnomefreak> lol oskude
<gnomefreak> it has to be because i cant install nvidia settings :(
<apokryphos> hi Amaranth, how's it going?
<gnomefreak> nvidia-settings
<Amaranth> apokryphos: I just burned and labeled 100 CDs. With one computer. :/
<edward1> gnomefreak: why can't you install it?
<gl0be> jeang: is that website the only place to dl that library?  All of their deb files are empty.
<Eidan> hi all
<gnomefreak> edward1: it wont let me install both nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx one removes the other
<DistroWatch> anyone running " systrace " ?
<Howitzer> gnomefreak, impossible
<apokryphos> Amaranth: yeouch, that must've taken some time. I did a similar thing once for a close family-friend's wedding (they wanted to give out the wedding soundtrack to everyone that came). Tedious business 8)
<papi_> exit
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: what is?
<gnomefreak> i tried it all different ways
<Howitzer> nvidia-settings works with nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> one depends on other but yet it wants to remove one to install other
<Howitzer> Have you tried the official drivers?
<Howitzer> i have those
<Howitzer> it's not hard
<wastrel> glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: no i tried apt-get
<progrock> I just installed xubuntu... is there an easy way to install all the system administrative apps hat gnome has by default (like user management, etc)
<oskude> well, on debian apt-get remove exim4 wants to remove myslq :)
<Eidan> someone can help me installing XGl pleae?
<jeang> gl0be - gimme a mo!
<oskude> *mysql
<Eidan> *please
<Nogimics> are some of the update servers down?
<wastrel> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<gnomefreak> wastrel: it will say yes
<gl0be> I am having trouble downloading packages with apt-get/synaptic .  The packages can never be found (but I have all the universe/multiverse repositories enabled) does anybody have any hints on how to fix this
<johndarkhorse> Eidan: join #ubuntu+1
<Eidan> ok
* gnomefreak thinks its bug filing time :(
<oskude> cool, is that xgl the 3d desktop thing ?
<Howitzer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Howitzer> do the official ones
<pder> i am having trouble with my ubuntu machine locking up when attempting to access a joystick device.  has anyone experienced this?
<Nogimics> are some of the update servers down?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: deb form?
<Eidan> i'm stuck at the terminal...
<gnomefreak> or am i compiling?
<{-Sturm-}> hi, i have windows and linux installed in dual boot, i had mandriva installed on another hard drive but i formated over it with ubuntu and installed everything, however when i reboot i can't access ubuntu from grub, there's only the old version of mandriva i overwrote... how can i fix this?
<skazi> col : here?
<pder> sturm, you should be able to use the console within grub to point the the kernel and initrd image in your ubuntu partition then run boot
<{-Sturm-}> pder: hmm k... im not sure how to do that however :| how can i know the name if my initrd image of the ubuntu partition?
<oskude> sturm, didnt you format the partition and overwrite the grub in mbr ?
<{-Sturm-}> osk: yeah
<pder> oskude: i think the problem is he has an old menu.lst entry that is pointing to the mandriva kernel
<{-Sturm-}> pder: yeah i think its something lik ethat
<oskude> sturm, then i cant understand how you have "old" grub (settings) in there
<jeang> gl0be - try http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/915resolution
<{-Sturm-}> neither do i, but all i have hte option to choose is the old mandriva linux i had of installed, don'T see ubuntu nowhere
<oskude> sturm, do you have a own partition for /boot ?
<pder> sturm what is your grub root partition?
<{-Sturm-}> hmm im not sure...how can i find out?
<oskude> im just wondering how you can have old settings if you formatted all and installed grub in mbr
<oskude> sturm, i think you made something wrong, is your windows still there ? :)
<{-Sturm-}> i didn'T format all, i formated the hard drive that contained the old linux i had
<{-Sturm-}> oskude: yeah windows still works fine
<oskude> sturm, you mean partition..
<{-Sturm-}> well the partition on the whole hard drive, i have 4 hard drives installed, 3 of them used in windows, 1 of them for linux
<{-Sturm-}> i only had 1 partition on that hard drive and it was for linux
<oskude> sturm, ok, that explains a lot
<gl0be> jeang: now that looks like a package file with something in it ;-)
<oskude> sturm you have to replace the mbr in hda
<{-Sturm-}> hmmmmmmmm ya know what, actually i just restarted and tried to boot with failsafe, and now it seems to be installing ubuntu?
<oskude> sturm your still having the old grub in the "master" HDs mbr
<{-Sturm-}> hmm k, that would make sense
<mirko> ciao
<azurehuesofblue> how do I install a .run file?
<pder> oskude: his grub configuration is not in the mbr
<pder> oskude: it is in menu.lst which is on one of his partitions
<oskude> pder, i know menu.lst is in /boot/grum/menu.lst
<gl0be> jeang: okay.  maybe not. or maybe I dont know what I am doing. how do I run/compile this "program"?
<oskude> but his old (mandriva) grub is still in hda's mbr
<pder> oskude: he doesnt need to overwrite the mbr
<oskude> pder, if mandirva has the same version as ubuntu...
<{-Sturm-}> :|
<{-Sturm-}> and mandriva doesn'T have the same kernel version as ubuntu, its an old kernel version
<gl0be> jeang: n/m.  the "debina binary" file is just a text with "2.0" in it
<zarephath> Uhh..is there something about restricted formats that won't let me hear playback in cd player from my music cd? It plays it...no sound...
<oskude> well, my advise is to install "ubuntus grub" in hda mbr (but you may help him to do that from grub prompt)
<jbroome> zarephath: you sure the cable from the cdrom to the soundcard is hooked up?
<equador> what i must change ? now after 10s grub load linux, i want after 10s windows default ?
<gl0be> I am having trouble downloading packages with apt-get/synaptic .  The packages can never be found (but I have all the universe/multiverse repositories enabled) does anybody have any hints on how to fix this
<{-Sturm-}> osku: but that's what i did already...when ubuntu asked me to install grub on the mbr i said yes
<zarephath> jbroome: Yep this is PPC and not PC
<oskude> sturm, kernel version doesnt "interest" grub
<equador> what i must change ? now after 10s grub load linux, i want after 10s windows default ?
<oskude> sturm but not in HDA mbr i assume ?
<jeang> gl0be - in the directory where you saved the file inside terminal window     sudo dpkg -i 915resolution???.deb
<{-Sturm-}> well anyway, somehow i think it seems to be installing right now, after i selected the "failsafe" option in the grub menu
<{-Sturm-}> so maybe ill be ok after all
<oskude> sturm pc's read only the mbr from hda
<{-Sturm-}> k
<gnomefreak> equador: the starter guide in your help icon will walk you throught hat i think its under tips&tricks
<gnomefreak> s/throught/through
<oskude> sturm you can say all thats writtten in menu.lst manually on the grub prompt
<equador> i dont find :/
<gnomefreak> equador: are you using breezy?
<oskude> strum so aslong you get grub, you can run linux from "anywhere"
<{-Sturm-}> k
<equador> gnomefreak, yes :)
<gnomefreak> equador: with gnome?
<equador> yes with gnome
* oskude wants pc with openfirmware :)
<gnomefreak> equador: at the top of the screen you will see a life perserver thingy white and red in there you will find the starter guide
* gnomefreak wants 3d to work 
<{-Sturm-}> oskude: now, if the installation goes ok with ubuntu as its going right now, i should be ok and be able to modify the grub loader menu once im in right?
<john_jimmy> I cannot get the firefox1.0.7 to play sound on ubuntu breeezy 5.10
<john_jimmy> Any help would be appreciated
<cmpalmer> john_jimmy: what kind of file?
<oskude> sturm if the grum in hda's mbr is pointing to the ubuntus menu.lst
<oskude> *grub
<john_jimmy> a flash
<john_jimmy> file
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<{-Sturm-}> ahh k
<Kr4t05> !apache
<ubotu> from memory, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<oskude> sturm, i would reinstall grub in hda mbr
<cmpalmer> john_jimmy: what ubotu said
<{-Sturm-}> ok....so how would i go about doing that? is it possible to do it directly from the ubuntu install cd?
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer I installed
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer Flash player
<john_jimmy> But still
<oskude> sturm, grub-install /dev/hda (but im not sure)
<oskude> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<{-Sturm-}> k
<cmpalmer> john_jimmy: you can play other sources of sound without problems?
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer, yes
<oskude> sturm or if you have scsi, its propably /dev/sda
<john_jimmy> cpalmer it plays everything well
<cmpalmer> john_jimmy: and you've restarted firefox since installing flash, yes?
<john_jimmy> cmplaer ...I guess ..I did...YES
<{-Sturm-}> yeah the main hard drive is installed as scsi
<gnomefreak> john_jimmy: close all firefox windows and reopen ff see if it works thean
<gnomefreak> than
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer
<john_jimmy> ok
<oskude> strum, i never had scsi, but i remember reading that its /dev/sda and so on (but i could be wrong)
<cmpalmer> john_jimmy: still no sound after restarting firefox?
<{-Sturm-}> k
<gnomefreak> psssssst there was a troubleshooting section in that wiki btw
<oskude> i just know that my flash sticks come as /dev/sd* :)
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer, wait ..
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer thanks
<john_jimmy> I got it now
<gnomefreak> :)
<cmpalmer> john_jimmy: np
<mivecz> I Want  help pls
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<gl0be> jeang: whew.  thankyou for your help. I think I am getting somewhere now.  I can get a list of my video modes, but now what do I have to do with that ?
<oskude> hmm, now im interested, if you have scsi and ide drivers, do you have /dev/hda and /dev/sda ?
<{-Sturm-}> hmmm
<gnomefreak> oskude: no they will not be same hard drive
<{-Sturm-}> well actually its not a scsi disk, but a sata one, but its installed as a scsi i think or recognized as so anyway...
<gnomefreak> you would have one hd and one sd
<oskude> and witch one will be read first ? ( i assume bios knows that=
<salah_> Hi, When I run gmplayer Than it gives this msg-The fontconfig option can't be used in a config file.
<salah_> Error parsing option fontconfig=yes at line 11
<salah_> Warning unknown option subfont-text-scale at line 13
<salah_> What I shd do?
<oskude> sturm, ok, never had sata neither :)
<gnomefreak> oskude: whatever one is set as master
<mivecz> i iwant  to instal  xfce4  and  i  find  a  site for  xfce themes   http://xfce-look.org so i  join i  try to   understand  what is  GTK I x GTK 2 x
<cmpalmer> salah_: install mplayers fonts
<jeang> gl0be - ok, if you can see a mode that you system will display, you need to edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<zarephath> They will have different device nodes for the devices...I presume Ubuntu uses udev..so at bootime udev looks at hardware and assigns a node it thinks should go to that node name...
<{-Sturm-}> i have one of them little fast raptor drives, really nice :)
<mivecz> so  WHAT IS  gtk i x
<salah_> I installed
<gnomefreak> mivecz: sudo apt-get isntall xubuntu-desktop   that will give youxfce
<oskude> so as user (not seeing the hardware) its hard to know which one is "master" hd, hda or sda ?
<salah_> so do I need to Install whole part again?
<cmpalmer> salah_: you installed the "mplayer-fonts" package?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: if you are using breezy or dapper it will be gtk2 by default
<oskude> am i glad that i only have ide :)
<gnomefreak> oskude: correct
<salah_> how canI do that?>
<gnomefreak> me too :)
<mivecz> i use  gnome
<zarephath> oskude: First thing to do is look at dmesg that should tell you what was detected and in most cases the assignment that has been made for a given device...
<mivecz> can i  install gtk2 themes?
<cmpalmer> salah_: how did you install mplayer?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you said you wanted xfce
<{-Sturm-}> oskude: hmm, well i had to change the boot order in the bios
<gnomefreak> mivecz: yes you can
<SperMite> how do you change the inter ip on ur computer?
<jeang> gl0be - at the end of the first section of uncommented text add '915resolution 7d 1280 800 ' without the apostrophes and that is the setting for my laptop, yours will be different
<{-Sturm-}> it was a pain in the ass to set all that up to be honest
<wk2001> can someone help me with sane/xsane? i have a brother scanner and i made the installation like described on brother site, bur xsane doesn't load
<mivecz> xfe4 what is ?
<gl0be> jeang: hang on...I think I got it but I need to reboot
<{-Sturm-}> i have 2 sata drives, 2 IDE
<gnomefreak> !xfce
<ubotu> from memory, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<jeang> yes reboot is required...
<Kr4t05> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gnomefreak> satas have always been a pain
<oskude> sturm, all through motherboard, or do you have extra controller card ?
<gl0be> jeang: is 7d the mode?
<boz> Hello, Can someone point me in the right direction to the executable beep file (for making an m3u link automaticall play in Beep??
<{-Sturm-}> all through motherboard
* gnomefreak brb
<{-Sturm-}> its full, i don't think i can add anymore ;)
<oskude> sturm, normal is 4 (ide) devices...
<jeang> gl0be - no that i mine for my laptop, if you run 915resolution -l itwill give you a list of resolutions your card can do, pick the one you want and use that in bootmisc.sh
<{-Sturm-}> well i have 1 cd rom and 1 dvd drive also :)
<gl0be> jeang: right, but where you put 7d, is that your MODE number?
<jeang> gl0be - yes
<cmpalmer> salah_: you have enabled universe, yes?
<mivecz> i get  error
<SperMite> how do i change the inter ip on my box ??
<{-Sturm-}> well the installation failed with the failsafe thing, im reinstalling ubuntu again, gonna reformat for the 3rd time and this time, ill see if i can choose the right place to install grub
<harfooz> Is there a way to configure Evolution so that files above, say 50K for instance, are not downloaded automatically?
<mivecz> when i start  to apt-get install  xfce4
<oskude> sturm, well, back to your problem, you have to find out where ubuntu is pointing your master harddrive and replace the grub in its mbr
<gl0be> jeang: okay.  what about editing the /etc/boot/915resolution file? do I have to specify the mode in both places?
<mivecz> when i start  to apt-get install  xfce4 i get error  can  anyone help
<harfooz> And another Evolution question: Can I config Evolution so that HTML is ignored and only plain text is displayed?
<jeang> gl0be - no, i only touched the bootmisc.sh file
<{-Sturm-}> k
<{-Sturm-}> i will probably see once it asks me if i want ot install grub
<gl0be> jeang . okay. brb then...
<oskude> sturm as you said you installed the grub in hda's mbr, the "master" hd is propably then /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> mivecz: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<{-Sturm-}> there are two options to partition, i can either erase entire disk, or erase entire disk and use LZVM
<{-Sturm-}> what's lvm?
<gnomefreak> locale volume manager
<johndarkhorse> {-Sturm-}: logical volume mangler
<gnomefreak> that too
<{-Sturm-}> ok, what does it do
<{-Sturm-}> ;)
<oskude> sturm i think with lvm you can use many partitions as one
<oskude> but dunno, never used...
<{-Sturm-}> ahh yeah ok
<{-Sturm-}> nm that
<mivecz> i get error  again  gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> {-Sturm-}: i never installed lvm on purpose
<gnomefreak> mivecz: what is the error?
<oskude> and theres allso an option to manually partiotion...
<gnomefreak> and please dont paste it
<mivecz> can i msg  you private?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Howitzer> gnomefreak, have you tried the nvidia drivers howto i pasted yet?
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: yes and i didnt see anything about the nvidia site drivers
<gnomefreak> Howitzer: they are gonna have to fix that in dapper anyway so i filed a bug
<mivecz> you see  gnomefreak
<globe> jeang: can you post that command again (for the bootmisc file)?
<Kr4t05> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<Kr4t05> !proftpd
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> ...
<cmpalmer> lol
<MacSlow> what might be missing if "apt-get search vidcap" doesn't yield a hit for xvidcap?
<jeang> gl0be - 915resolution 7d 1280 800 (but your may be different, i have a wide screen laptop)
<globe> jeang: right...thakns
<quitenormal> $apt-cache search clue
<oskude> whats that a domain, cc.com.au ?!
<dstryr> how do you reconfigure X?
<globe> jeang: can you post that command again (for the bootmisc file)?/quit
<gnomefreak> mivecz: no i didnt get a pm from you
<globe> whoops
<oskude> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> oskude: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cmpalmer> dstryr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jonnings> Is it possible to have the panel tabs disappear when switching to another workspace?
<cmpalmer> Jonnings: what do you mean? you mean get rid of the workspace switcher in the panel?
<mivecz> can i paste  you  somewhere because  i am  not register i am unregister
<gnomefreak> mivecz: use pastebin
<Jonnings> no, when switching to a different workspace the tabs still remain in the panel
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Jonnings> is it possible to avoid that
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mivecz about register
* Kr4t05 is away: 
<oskude> !webboard
<ubotu> oskude: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> doh
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> oskude: its on the right hand side of pastebin site
<{-Sturm-}> oskude: ok, now im there...it asks me "Install the grub boot loader to the master boot record?" usually when i say yes, i reboot and nothing works
<gnomefreak> download it dpkg -i it and than add it to your panel
<{-Sturm-}> then if i select NO, i can choose where i want it installed
<gnomefreak> oskude: or apt-get install it
<oskude> sturm, yes cause it install to the MBR of the disk where you installed
<oskude> sturm, NOT the "master" harddisk (what bios says as "master")
<dstryr> why would be the problem why X wont start?
<{-Sturm-}> ok
<feza> how I configure samba for linux and look from window?
<cmpalmer> Jonnings: not that I know of
<gnomefreak> dstryr: what does it say?
<{-Sturm-}> damn i should'Ve looked which was master when i rebooted to make sure
<oskude> sturm if you KNOW its a "scsi" its propably /dev/sda
<cmpalmer> Jonnings: you could get rid of the area in the panel that shows tabs altogether
<OmegaAlpha> hello all
<dooglus> I'm trying to understand 'debfoster'.  nothing is depending on package 'nano', it's not on my 'keeper' list, so why doesn't debfoster ask about removing it?
<mivecz> sorry    can i paste  somewhere  in a  site  to look my provlem
<OmegaAlpha> im having a problem with having programs appear that i installed... how do i do this?
<{-Sturm-}> k
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<{-Sturm-}> ill try sda
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: installed how? installed what?
<globe> jeang: okay....do I have to do a xorg-reconfigure ?
<{-Sturm-}> rebooting....
<oskude> sturm as /dev/..a is allways the "master"
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, i installed a couple programs like Stellarium via terminal... but its not appearing in my menu
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: but you did install them from a repo?
<Printer> Hey all.
<{-Sturm-}> hmm i think im still at that old grub menu :(
<OmegaAlpha> yes
<Kr4t05> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, yes
<oskude> !sata
<ubotu> oskude: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> swt
<jeang> globe - nope, have you looked in system>preferences>screen resolution to see if there are other resolutions listed?
<mivecz> gnomemaker sorry    can i paste  somewhere  in a  site  to look my provlem
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: what was the package name again? I'll give it a shot on mine
<globe> jeang: yep ...none
<equador> why libs i must download, if want play mp3 ?
<equador> what libs i must download, if want play mp3 ?
<{-Sturm-}> yeah same crap again :(
<Printer> Is Banshee broken in Dapper.  I get Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<Printer> in <0x00022> Banshee.Base.PlayerEngineCore:set_ActivePlayer (IPlayerEngine value)
<Printer> in <0x00023> Banshee.Base.PlayerEngineCore:Initialize ()
<Printer> in <0x000d9> Banshee.Base.Globals:Initialize ()
<Printer> in <0x00507> Banshee.BansheeEntry:Startup (System.String[]  args)
<Printer> in <0x0000a> Banshee.BansheeEntry:Main (System.String[]  args)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<oskude> sturm, hmm
<dstryr> after i do: startx , it just makes the screen black or blank @ gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Printer: no pasting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<_jason> ubotu: tell equador about mp3
* gnomefreak always late :(
<globe> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, do you know how to find out what I installed via terminal.. like is there a log?
<dooglus> I'm trying to understand 'debfoster'.  nothing is depending on package 'nano', it's not on my 'keeper' list, so why doesn't debfoster ask about removing it?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: paste it anywhere but in here give me link and ill look at it
<jeang> globe - in terminal, what does 915resolution -l output? (thata a little L_
<_jason> dooglus: it only does libs with default options I believe
<Printer> oops
<johndarkhorse> Printer: please read wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<oskude> sturm, i have to admit, i never had more than 1 HD for many OSes...
<jeang> globe - does it give a list of resolutions available?
<jegnux_> PLEASE   SUPPORT   TUX  : http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo?An=6635
<equador> why i get this error when i trying sudo apt-get update
<oskude> sturm so hda was allways my master harddisk
<equador> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Printer> johndarkhorse:  Sorry.
<exosyst> is there a package i can install to get all the original, and nice, images from ubuntu before they went to that rather dull brown? the one with the people
<equador> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dooglus> _jason: 'libs'?  you mean it only considers removing libraries?  I've had it remove all kinds of packages, not just libraries
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, the program is 'Stellarium' and its data files 'Stellarium-data'
<{-Sturm-}> hmm well, in bios, the IDE hard drive set to boot is the one i was just formating
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: apt-cache search stellarium
<_jason> dooglus: I haven't used it much but I think taht's what I read in the man
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: that should tell you if that's the package name
<johndarkhorse> equador: you can only run one one instance of apt-get at one time
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, yep
<jegnux_> PLEASE   SUPPORT   TUX  : http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo?An=6635
<{-Sturm-}> what a mess :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> equador: please dont paste and you have synaptic or updater open?
<_jason> dooglus: wait never mind, I am talking about deborphan
<oskude> sturm and still installing grub in HDAs grub you get the "old" grub ?
<alcoms|mitnlag> hello, my dear people
<mivecz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9640
<progrock> Is there an esay way to get all the system administrative tools gnome has installed for xubuntu (xfce)
<equador> thanks... now i now
<Printer> I have tried .debs and built banshee myself but it just segfaults  Is it just me?
<jegnux_> PLEASE   SUPPORT   TUX  : http://www.animals-superstars.com/photo?An=6635
<mivecz> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9640
<equador> gnomefreak i dont open synaptic
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: I'm installing
<gnomefreak> mivecz: did you say you were using breezy?
<equador> only updater and apt
<globe> jeang - yep 21 of them.
<alcoms|mitnlag> hey, i just ordered ubuntu to russia. How much time I have to wait?
<mivecz> breezy  5.10
<gnomefreak> equador: something else is running either anoter apt-get an aptitude synaptic or update notifier
<gnomefreak> mivecz: do you have universe repo enabled?
<mivecz> yea
<jeang> globe - ok so 915resolution is installed, is there a resolution you know your monitor is cabable of handling?
<equador> how i can know, who running other ?
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, thanks i been wanting to know how to do this for a while now... i installed so many games and what not and couldnt remember them nor find them
<john_jimmy> I cannot login through gdm .. it sys that some gdm file is not writable or disk out of space...??
<mivecz> gnomefreak  yes
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you sure its universe not backports universe   i have to ask
<john_jimmy> cmpalmer I just cannot login
<mivecz> i have  enable universe
<globe> jeang - yep.... mode 54: 1024x768, 32 bits
<oskude> john_jimmy, is your HD full ?
<john_jimmy> no its not
<gnomefreak> mivecz: run sudo apt-get update please let me know what happens?
<john_jimmy> oskude , it has free space ...35%
<oskude> john_jimmy, or the partition where you have / ?
<alcoms|mitnlag> HEY, IS SOMEBODY HEAR ME?
<n2o2> hi
<john_jimmy> osk yes
<oskude> john_jimmy, can you login from console (ctrl+alt+f1) ?
<_jason> alcoms|mitnlag: yes we can see what you type, hello
<ubuntu> hi
<dooglus> _jason: I see.  I was wondering if it might be the "UseRecommends = yes" setting, but even changing that still doesn't make it ask about nano
<gnomefreak> alcoms|mitnlag: there is no sound but we see you now can you please take the caplocks off
<john_jimmy> oskude I didnt try that
<jeang> globe - on the use the line 915resolution 54 1024 768   in your bootmisc file (note no x between the horiz and vert resolutions)
<john_jimmy> but I tried to login to failsafe
<ubuntu> iam a new user in ubuntu
<john_jimmy> and couldnt
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, i tink you will enjoy Steallarium as well. its a very cool astro program.
<ubuntu> spanish
<mivecz> gnomefreak is install  updates
<kimo> Any guru wanna help: I just bootstrapped sid on LVM partition, booting the kernel, can't mount /, how can I fix this please ?
<jeang> globe - sorry should read use the line......
<alcoms|mitnlag> i just wanna ask, is here russians?
<ubuntu> hola
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oskude> john_jimmy, log in on the console and type "free -m"
<Howitzer> How do i gnome-settings-daemon start on bootup?(BEFORE GDM starts!)
<ubuntu> thans
<johndarkhorse> alcoms|mitnlag: join #ubuntu-ru
<john_jimmy> oskude  what does that do
<gnomefreak> mivecz: apt-get update doesnt install anything
<lucasvo_> anyone can suggest a good & cheap(yes, thats almost impossible) 19" 3-4U rack case?
<globe> jeang ... I think thats what I did.  let me check
<alcoms|mitnlag> oh, ok
<oskude> john_jimmy, sry wrong command
<maximi89> ..
<oskude> john_jimmy, type "df -h"
<alcoms|mitnlag> thx
<oskude> john_jimmy, shows the disk usage
<gnomefreak> mivecz: are there updates to download?
<dstryr> after i do: startx , it just makes the screen black or blank @ gnomefreak
<oskude> john_jimmy, maybe that your have space on harddrive, but not on the partition
<john_jimmy> oskude 6.2G  3.8G  2.1G  65%
<mivecz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9642
<gnomefreak> dstryr: no errors?
<dstryr> no
<john_jimmy> that is the partition
<oskude> john_jimmy, hmm
<dstryr> would my vidcard be the problem?
<gnomefreak> dstryr: have you ever had X working?
<dstryr> no
<oskude> john_jimmy, i would google with the error message
<dstryr> not really
<dstryr> that's what im trying to do, start x
<john_jimmy> oskude, okay
<eri1> ok, so I was trying to create my first script user in phpmyadmin and I accidently overwrote root, and messed up the login for the script user, so I am logged out, any way to reset the root user/permissions
<gnomefreak> mivecz: your first problem is you are not using breezy
<globe> jeang: yep.  the line is exactly that.  I put it in under [ -f /etc ....
<maximi89> ..
<Howitzer> Hello?, can't anybody help me?
<Kr4t05> !doom
<ubotu> doom is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<maximi89> no lo siento
<john_jimmy> oskude, I started when I filled up my whole /
<maximi89> xD
<gnomefreak> mivecz: your second problem is dapper is still in devel stages so things will break as they did for you
<oskude> eri1, overwrote root ?
<dstryr> what you think
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: sorry. my VNC is acting up
<eri1> yes overwrote root
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: it'll be a minute
<john_jimmy> oskude,  but after I free it id didnt go away
<gnomefreak> dstryr: what kind of install did you do?
<dstryr> what you mean what kind?
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, sorry to hear that. ok, i can wait its no problem
<dstryr> console is working
<oskude> john_jimmy, hmm
<dstryr> just the x is messin up
<mivecz> what i  use man
<gnomefreak> dstryr: did you type server before you isntalled ubuntu?
<mivecz> where i  can  find  my version?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: dapper drake and its still in testing stages
<kimo> Any guru wanna help: I just bootstrapped on LVM partition, booting the kernel, can't mount /, how can I fix this please ?
<C-O-L-T> Hello everybody
<oskude> john_jimmy, theres propably some files still "locked" dont aske me how or where...
<maximi89> guru xD
<mivecz> i  dont use  dapper drake
<C-O-L-T> What's the matter over there
<gnomefreak> mivecz: your sources list say you do
<maximi89> hi
<john_jimmy> oskude, okay ... I will try to find somethin in google
<mivecz> how  i  find  what  version  i  have
<jeang> globe - hmmm.... thats where mine is too... sort of flummoxed now 'cos that has always worked....
<gnomefreak> mivecz: what does lsb_release -a say to you
<oskude> john_jimmy, and use someting like "root was full" or similar...
<uein> where can I get the driver snd_hda_intel ?
<{-Sturm-}> oskude: yeah i still got the old grub....but i retried logging in failsafe mode, and again, its like ubuntu is installing and everything is ok, i think it might boot this time
<mivecz> mivecz@ubuntu:/etc/apt$  lsb_release -a
<mivecz> LSB Version:    n/a
<mivecz> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<mivecz> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<mivecz> Release:        5.10
<mivecz> Codename:       breezy
<mivecz> mivecz@ubuntu:/etc/apt$
<oskude> sturm good luck :)
<gnomefreak> mivecz: no pasting and hole on i want to show you something
<maximi89> quien ha corrido Counter-strike en GNU/Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<john_jimmy> oskude, I found some http://forum.ubuntu.cz/viewtopic.php?pid=2665
<johndarkhorse> !es
<{-Sturm-}> last time i chose the wrong resolution, so i think thats why it didn't work
<maximi89> la version .exe?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<johndarkhorse> mivecz: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin instead
<john_jimmy> oskude, but all I can figure out is sudo apt-get
<maximi89> ok
<mivecz> sources list  ok sorry
<oskude> john_jimmy, if you can read it :)
<knight> hello
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell john_jimmy about apt-get
<knight> how do I stop the xserver
<gnomefreak> mivecz: do you see the word dapper or breezy in this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9642
<mivecz> gnomefreak  sources.list is  give me one   user  from here
<john_jimmy> oskude, unfortuntely i cant
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you now have a borked system
<mivecz> gnomefreak  sources.list is  give me one   user  from here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<eri1> I accidentaly overwrote root user in phpmyadmin and locked myself out, any way to fix that?
<knight> how do I stop the xserver
<knight> how do I stop the x server
<globe> jeang - nice word ;-).  thanks for your help.
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you have mixed packages so now most things are gonna give you that error when you try to install them
<dstryr> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_jason> knight: /etc/init.d/gdm stop, i think will work
<dstryr> or stopx
<dstryr> ?
<knight> ?
<mivecz> i   must  go to     format it
<johndarkhorse> dstryr: that is the correct command. it should be prefaced with 'sudo'
<mivecz> and  reinstall it
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you can do 1 of 2 things right now either reinstall breezy or dist-upgrade to dapper but dapper will and can break
<oskude> john_jimmy, hmm, maybe "dpkg-recomfigure gdm" could help....
<oskude> john_jimmy, hmm, maybe "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" could help....
<eri1> help please - I accidentaly overwrote root user in phpmyadmin and locked myself out, any way to fix that?
<mivecz> gnome  how  many time  get to  update
<mivecz> i have  adsl  256
<john_jimmy> oskude, But I cant even get to a shell there
<jeang> globe - see maybe if you can track down a version of 855resolution and try the same with that, dunno, the 855 chipset should work with the 915res file, but maybe not in your case??
<gnomefreak> mivecz: about 7 hours to upgrade to dapper depending on connection speed
<mivecz> i have  the cd:P)
<gnomefreak> maybe 5ish for you than
<oskude> john_jimmy, you cant login in ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<globe> jeang ... thats what I am thinking
<globe> jeang do I have to uninstal the 915 ?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: good i recommend installing breezy
<mivecz> i download it  allready  last night  but i dont install it  yet
<john_jimmy> oskude, I will try .. let me reboot and come back
* gnomefreak still recommends breezy
<oskude> john_jimmy, no need to restart..
<john_jimmy> oskude, I will boot into the ubuntu that has problem
<mivecz> breeze is  5.10 these one?
<gnomefreak> yes mivecz ubuntu breezy badger 5.10
<john_jimmy> oskude, Yes I installed it on another partition aswell
<oskude> john_jimmy, ah ok
<mivecz> ok   what  bout  sources list
<mivecz> what  i must  do
<john_jimmy> oskude, dont ask me why... But i did it :-)
<gnomefreak> mivecz: worry about that after you install it
<mivecz> ok
<oskude> john_jimmy, i got 3linuxes on my notebook too
<mivecz> thnks
<gnomefreak> yw
<mivecz> i  go to install it
<mivecz> thnks
<jeang> globe - don't think so as bootmisc will call 855resolution, but if you want to you should be able to remove it thru synaptic now as dpkg will insert an entry into synaptic
<john_jimmy> oskude, 3 ubuntus?
<oskude> i got 20gb hd (an as i dont leech or so) i installed many linuxes to use the space :)
<progrock> anyone know what package has the gnome user management?
<uein> where can I get the driver snd_hda_intel?
<oskude> john_jimmy, 2ubuntu and debian
<gnomefreak> 2ubuntu?
<globe> jeang: makes sense.  one last question....(thanks again btw) when I installed 915 with the dpkg cmd, it said something about enabling previously disabled something-or-other. could that be why I cant apt-get things?
<john_jimmy> oskude,  aha... will be right back
<{-Sturm-}> well that crap didn'T work again
<john_jimmy> oskude, if i can login throu ctrl alt 1
<john_jimmy> oskude,  what do i do
<{-Sturm-}> i get a flashing screen with weird colors and lines everywhere
<oskude> john_jimmy, hmm
<john_jimmy> oskude, just sudo apt-get clean
<oskude> john_jimmy, try "sudo apt-get clean" :)
<john_jimmy> oskude, or should i reconfig gdm
<oskude> john_jimmy, you could try allso that
<jeang> globe - no, it is merely to inform you that it is installing some dependencies you did not explicitly ask for.
<john_jimmy> oskude, Okay thanks ..will be back
<jeang> globe - get 855 here .... http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/855resolution.html?hl=com&crt=0:-:0::::2
<john_jimmy> oskude,  c ya
<oskude> sturm, when you try to start x ?
<oskude> john_jimmy, bb
<jeang> globe - are you connecting to the net thru a proxy?
<OmegaAlpha> anyone know how to get programs to appear in your applications menu after they are installed via terminal?
<globe> jeang - no but I am on a lan with router firewall
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, only if they have a "definition" file for the gnome menu
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<jeang> globe- ok, some time you have to manually configure the proxy in synaptic
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, then they should appear right away, or do "sudo kill gnome-panel" (but some taskbar icons may dissappear)
<rysiek|pl> got a question: how come dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$( uname -r ) makes me a new initrd... but *not* according to /etc/mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf? o_O
<cj> I'm asking MC Frontalot to write a song about Ubuntu:
<cj> http://cjcollier.livejournal.com/tag/vsp
<{-Sturm-}> oskude: yeah
<oskude> {-Sturm-}, then your x setttings are not correct (its normal ;)
<picatta> help, all my menu's are black
<jeang> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lucasvo_> BWL - Bundesamt fr wirtschaftliche Landesversorgung
<picatta> I've done nothing and yet it turned black
<lucasvo_> sry
<johndarkhorse> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<picatta> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<{-Sturm-}> odkude: yeah but i can'T seem to be ablet o change anything anywhere, and i choose a resolution of 800x600, there shouldn'T be any problem
<globe> jeang: does it matter which version I get (4-1|3-4)?
<oskude> {-Sturm-}, and please take those curly brackets out of your name (if you wish to see your name in messages)
<{-Sturm-}> haha sure
<oskude> Sturm---, thnx :)
<Sturm---> np :)
<oskude> Sturm---, im lazy to press alt+7
<Sturm---> many scripts don'T like my brackets
<lucasvo_> johndarkhorse: I know, I accidentally pasted something
<mandarin> hi, is there something like 'apt-get upgrade security' kind of thing? i only want to keep up with the security update..
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, i installed this program before on a previous ubuntu installation and it appeared in the apps menu but now it wont
<Sturm---> osk: so at bootup, how can i change the x window settings?
<johndarkhorse> mandarin: the security updates are up to date
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, did you try to relog ?
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, but nothing i download and install appears in the menus..
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, yes,,, i tried relogging in and restarting the computer as well
<jeang> globe - presume newer is better?
<johndarkhorse> mandarin: or, your system will keep up with them as long as they are enabled in your sources.list
<oskude> Sturm---, hmm, i got the same problem with debian sid atm, pc freezes when startin x so ican even get to console
<Sturm---> k
<oskude> Sturm---, do you get to ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<mike-e> can i mount a ufs drive to ubuntu?
<mandarin> johndarkhorse: apt-get upgrade will upgrade everything that is upgradable. but i _only_ want to do security upgrade as specified.
<mike-e> and read/write to it?
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: I didn't forget you. sorry.
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, then theres propably something missing/broke...
<globe> jeang: I would think so... but oh boy...that alot of dead links
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: I just got swamped here
<jeang> globe - is your sources.list like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, hehe i know. i figure you were having probs
<jeang> globe - the web is full of them....
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, thanks for your help.  but i dont think thats whats wrong since this happens with every program i install
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, but, hoary did find my HP pcs1200 automaticly, breezy didnt :)
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, any luck?
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, hmm, did you allso try the applications - add application ?
<Sturm---> oskude: i did ctrl alt f1 but don'T see anything
<gnomefreak> apt-get upgrade will not upgrade kernel
<globe> jeang: yea, I found one.
<Sturm---> plain black screen
<themachine> I made a simply C++ program, how can I install it into my console? what keywords should I look up on a search engine?
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, its wierd.. i installed ubuntu two weeks ago.. it recognized my ext hd.. and installed some progs on the menu.. now this new installation.. does neither
<themachine> simple*
<slabby> hi
<oskude> Sturm---, hmm, then you may have to boot in "recovery mode" and
<gnomefreak> themachine: did you compile it?
<themachine> yes
<themachine> it runs fine
<slabby> hi themachine
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: 'fraid not
<oskude> Sturm---, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<themachine> hello
<gnomefreak> than just run it you cant install it to console
<slabby> remember me?
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: I'm having trouble with Xauth
<themachine> well I want to make it into a command I can use
<slabby> i need some help with installing ubuntu
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, no i havent.. im not familiar with using that
<slabby> i have come up to an error
<slabby> best place to ask?
<gnomefreak> ./file.cpp doesnt work?
<Sturm---> ahh im shooting in the dark here
<Sturm---> hmmmm
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, its like synaptic, and it should 100% add menu entries whe prog installed
<Sturm---> how about if i format that hard drive with windows, reboot, format it with linux again...?
<gnomefreak> themachine: i would write a bash script for it see the abs guide in synaptic for details on how to write one
<slabby> where is the best place to ask for install help for ubuntu? I have an error
<themachine> ah thanks
<johndarkhorse> slabby: ask here.
<progrock> Anyone knwo a good GUI user manager?
<slabby> ok
<johndarkhorse> progrock: system > prefs > users and groups
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, k im looking at it now.. its mostly KDE apps.. and my progs i want are not listed...
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, hmm
<progrock> johndarkhorse, I'm not using gnome
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, in "worst-case" you could add the programs manually to the menu
<gnomefreak> progrock: than why were you asking about gnome manager before?
<progrock> gnomefreak, because i figured i could install those and run them in xfce...
<slabby> I have installed all fine apart from one problem it wouldnt auto find my network so I config'd it myself. I am pretty sure ive done it right. Then when the install was all finished (or so i believe). It started to load then came up with and error on X server. It offers me information about the error and says to check for new versions of X server in the internet, and when reading further down it says "no screens found"
<gnomefreak> progrock: is gnome installed at all?
<slabby> what is wrong?
<oskude> Sturm---, login in "recovery mode" and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and
<progrock> gnomefreak, nope... but i dont mind installing components... im just runnign xfce as personal preference
<slabby> oh and btw im using the x64 version
<Sturm---> Sturm well i can'T even log in recovery mode
<oskude> Sturm---, look that the "driver" is same as your GFX card/chip and
<oskude> Sturm---, hmm
<gnomefreak> mines listed in my xfce menu but i also have gnoem installed
<gnomefreak> gnome
<oskude> Sturm---, i must admit, i never used that "recovery mode"...
<slabby> any one who can help me?
<mpupu> is there any reason why my laptop doesn't turn off after a shutdown using the 2.6.12.10 kernel? it works fine with 2.10.5
<Sturm---> yeah im running out of idea, but its stupid, if i format the whole damn hard drive, there must be a simple way to update/remove that damn grub loader
<oskude> Sturm---, maybe you cant tell grub to start ubuntu in a init mode that doesnt start x...
* gnomefreak brb this is making me (slightly mad) kicks pc hard
<slabby> can anyone help me please?
<progrock> gnomefreak, so bascalyl ifi install gnome everything should appear?
<OmegaAlpha> oskude, how do you add them manually?
<john_jimmy> oskude, I still cant login
<oskude> OmegaAlpha, right click in the menu (applications) in the panel
<oskude> john_jimmy, not even on the console ?
<zAo^> does anyone know how to get this on Dapper: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/460/4.gif
<john_jimmy> oskude, I tried the apt-get clean and the gdm reconfig
<john_jimmy> oskude, I can get to the console
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: I'm sorry. did you find help elsewhere?
<oskude> john_jimmy, ok
<john_jimmy> oskude, but from there I cant
<slabby> can anyone help me please?
<oskude> john_jimmy, so "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" didnt help ?
<john_jimmy> oskude, yes
<john_jimmy> oskude, what do i do?
<oskude> john_jimmy, sec
<slabby> can anyone help me please?
<stupendo44> slabby: did you state your problem yet?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<slabby> i have asked it twice
<slabby> I have installed all fine apart from one problem it wouldnt auto find my network so I config'd it myself. I am pretty sure ive done it right. Then when the install was all finished (or so i believe). It started to load then came up with and error on X server. It offers me information about the error and says to check for new versions of X server in the internet, and when reading further down it says "no screens found"
<oskude> john_jimmy, maybe still a reboot, and if still doesnt work, maybe asking on a gnome channel
<Syns> granted sometimes we ask in vain
<slabby> hope that makes sense
<cmpalmer> slabby: your problem is not a network problem
<cmpalmer> slabby: look at the errors it gives you
<cmpalmer> slabby: that will tell you what you need to fix when you reconfigure xorg
<stupendo44> slabby: do you have a more specific error message?
<globe> what is the syntax of the dpkg cmd to install a .deb file?
<john_jimmy> oskude, Okay...
<cmpalmer> globe: dpkg -i foo.deb
<slabby> there is lots about diagnostic
<oskude> john_jimmy, and tell them that you had partition full
<globe> cpalmer: thk
<oskude> john_jimmy, and now gdm wont let you login
<slabby> the key point seemed to be "no screen found" i can look for more if that'll help
<OmegaAlpha> cmpalmer, yes.. dont worry about it.. its not that important.. this is something i have been putting off and will probably put off again lol
<oskude> john_jimmy, even after you made space
<john_jimmy> oskude, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76736.html
<john_jimmy> oskude, may be this will work?
<cmpalmer> OmegaAlpha: as a workaround you can add the "run command" applet to your panel
<Sturm---> what the hell
<engla> I had my whole gnome-session killed. Everything just stalled, the cursor just jumped and nothing happened. I tried to kill X, but only after 2 minutes did X die and restart. The message "*** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x00355848 ***" was left in tty 7, gdm started anew in tty 8. Which package shoudl I file that bug against? ;-)
<Sturm---> i booted in windows, then rebooted and i didn'T look at the screen but somehow, i see ubuntu starting up
<Sturm---> weird weird stuff going on :|
<slabby> cmpalmer, stupendo44 : what do i need to do then? do you want more info from the error?
<globe> what is the cmd to extract a tgz file?
<john_jimmy> oskude, do broken packages do that?
<john_jimmy> oskude,  I mean mess up my gdm?
<oskude> john_jimmy, you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm"
<oskude> john_jimmy, you had it working, so no
<Pybe> globe: tar xzvf file.tgz
<oskude> john_jimmy, broken packages come mostly upon installation
<globe> Pybe: thanks
<Pybe> globe: np
<john_jimmy> oskude,  so what do I do
<oskude> john_jimmy, you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm"
<stupendo44> slabby: a more specific error would help
<slabby> ok brb
<slabby> will go and get more
<gnomefreak> progrock: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> that will get you everything
<oskude> slabby, you could post your xorg.conf in pastepin or so...
<john_jimmy> oskude, ok.. brb
<muletool> i cant get the sound to work using a es1371
<progrock> gnomefreak, thats not going to mess up my xubuntu install?
<gnomefreak> nope
<knight> how do I stop x server
<knight> how do I stop xserver
<gnomefreak> iirc gnome and xfce use gdm
<globe> exit
<gnomefreak> knight: stop it for howlong from doing what?
<Alex_BO> HELLO!How can I resize all the image files of a folder in only a command?I tried with "convert", but I couldn't
<knight> I lost the instructions
<knight> I was fixing a proble in inittab
<Ng> Alex_BO: check out mogrify in the imagemagick package
<Seveas> Alex_BO, convert or mogrify
<knight> what is the command
<knight> to stop xserver
<Ng> knight: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<knight> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> <<<uses backspace :(
<Morfosomo> is there a way i can know if my box got a pci-e slot without prying the case open?
<knight> gdm is already running
<Ng> Morfosomo: possible dmidecode
<Ng> -e+y
<_u_> hi
<^Ocean^> is there anything special i have todo to get the Microphone working under linux ?
<knight> I need to stop xserver because I want to install drivers
<slabby> stupendo44 : It says [EE]  No devices deteced     Fatal Server error: No screens found
<Shmee> how can I have gnome load at boot instead of command line?
<Shmee> i'm fairly new to linux.
<Seveas> Shmee, it loads at boot by default...
<Seveas> unless you did a server install
<Shmee> o.o
<Shmee> I think I did a server install.
<Shmee> damn
<_u_> i followed http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver but when i restart, the xserver dosnt want to load... its the last line in point 2
<_u_> i dunno what i should do
<Seveas> Shmee, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> that'll correct it 
* _u_ is quiet new
<_u_> lol
<Shmee> thanks Seveas
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop will install x?
<Morfosomo> that worked,..
<slabby> stupendo
<Morfosomo> <-sticking to agp :P
<slabby> stupendo44 : It says [EE]  No devices deteced     Fatal Server error: No screens found
<cmpalmer> slabby: then your xorg.conf is telling xorg to look for something other than your video card
<eidolon> hey folks - i'm trying to get some USB mappings working with hotplug - problem is, /etc/hotplug/usb/ is -empty-.  shouldn't there be a bunch of basic usb configuration scripts there?
<eidolon> (specifically i'm tryin to get hotplug to recognize my treo 650)
<erobe> ls
<Seveas> . .. erobe.txt
<stupendo44> slabby: I'm afraid that I won't be much help. I'm not sure where to fix the problem. My first guess would be something amiss in /etc/X11/xorg,conf
<stupendo44> *     /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slabby> cmpalmer : I have a Radeon X800 - PCI express
<slabby> is it a driver issue then?
<Sturm---> so, i can finally boot in ubuntu, but the settings are wrong and i only see a mix of colors and lines, how can i go about fixing this? i can access the terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<cmpalmer> slabby: yes
<gnomefreak> slabby: did you disable the onboard card?
<slabby> i dont have an onboard graphics card
<ian_> Anyone installed Ubuntu on an iMac?
<oskude> Sturm---, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and dont let it automaticly configure
<oskude> Sturm---, and do you have a agp graphics card ?
<slabby> gnomefreak or stupendo or anyone else that can help
<Sturm---> yeah its an agp
<Sturm---> a 6600GT
<cmpalmer> slabby: try the ati driver
<cmpalmer> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<slabby> I have found the solution to me problem but I need to know how to do it in simple noob steps
<slabby> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=417163
<slabby> that seems to explain it
<gnomefreak> slabby: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<slabby> same Gcard as me
<slabby> no how do i do that
<slabby> after the error it takes me to login screen
<slabby> asking for user and PSW
<oskude> Sturm---, im no l337, is that an ati or nvidia ?
<ubuntu> hello
<slabby> how do i run that command gnomefreak?
<_u_> ati seems to suck ;) everyone has problems with this stuff
<gnomefreak> slabby: iin a terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> _u_: thats why i got a nvidia card today and still dont have 3d :(
<slabby> gnomefreak : sorry for being a nub but how do i get to a terminal type?
<ubuntu> i am spanish
<soundray> _u_: the major consumer graphics cards vendors (ATI and NVidia) have sacrificed stability and quality for "gaming" performance.
<ubuntu> good bye i don't undertand nothing
<cmpalmer> ubotu: tell ubuntu about es
<_u_> hmm...
<_u_> lol
<oskude> slabby, ctrl+alt+f1
<gnomefreak> slabby: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Sturm---> oskude: after its configured, i try startx?
<ubuntu> yes
<gnomefreak> oskude: if hes in tty it wont work
<_u_> ok.. thought it was bad to have an ati ^^ @ soundray
<slabby> i am just after the error
<stoned> offtoptic:  usual suspects is a brilliant fscking movie
<slabby> and it goes to a screen asking for login
<saniX> http://mohammad.islamway.com/
<_u_> uhm @ gnomefreak
<oskude> Sturm---, try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" or alt+backspace in gmd
<gnomefreak> slabby: than type in your login info
<slabby> ok
<linuxboyfriend> when i give command "sudo apt-get install some_package", i does not give me any option like [Y/N]  but it automatically starts download, why? and how can I fix this?
<_jason> stoned: #ubuntu-offtopic and yeah i agree
<slabby> then type that code?
<slabby> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oskude> gnomefreak, works here...
<cmpalmer> slabby: correct
<slabby> ok, will try it now
<slabby> brb
<gnomefreak> slabby: after you have a prompt that looks like gnomefreak@dapperdrake$
<_jason> linuxboyfriend: it asks if it needs to do other things like add and remove packages you didn't mention
<Sturm---> hmmok, same thing as before, but i didn'T really change any settings
<Sturm---> didN't know what to change everything seemed alright
<gnomefreak> oskude: it doesnt work here without graphics
<linuxboyfriend> _jason: can i add any option so it should ask me?
<soundray> _u_, I've had the least trouble with an older ATI Radeon, quite some trouble with a mobile Geforce, and the ATI X200 was a right pain in the neck.
<ubuntu> no me entero de nada
<ubuntu> jaja
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oskude> gnomefreak, hmm, it used to work with alt before... well, then only ctrl+f1
<_u_> well i have got here a mobile radeon x700 soundray
<_jason> linuxboyfriend: check 'man apt-get' but I don't know of one
<cmpalmer> ubuntu: vea lo que dijo ubotu
<slabby> then it tells me "do you want to autoconfigure video hardware"
<jessy_> someone know how to change the port use by pureftpd ???
<slabby> yes?
<_u_> and no idea why the changes in the manual screw up :/
<cmpalmer> slabby: try that
<oskude> Sturm---, then try with vesa driver and 1024x768 reslotuin and under 70herz for monitor, or 60hz for lcd...
<gnomefreak> slabby: do you know any of the info of your card and moniter?
<slabby> select yes?
<ubuntu> ok tahk
<Sturm---> k
<slabby> card is X800
<slabby> monitor is samsung
<zF> Backspace +shift restarts X - this is EXTREMELY annoying, how can I remove this binding?
<gnomefreak> slabby: its going to ask you what budid is for that card
<gnomefreak> busid*
<slabby> gnomefreak: and what is it? or where can i find it?
<soundray> linuxboyfriend: you tell it to install a package, and it does it. Why should it ask?
<^Ocean^> is there anyway to test if there is input comeing in from my Microphone plug on my sound card ?
<gnomefreak> slabby: lspci should give you that info
<Sturm---> maaaaaaaaaagic
<cmpalmer> gnomefreak: he won't need that if it's x86
<Sturm---> it worked!
<gnomefreak> slabby: yes click yes if something is wrong change it
<cmpalmer> gnomefreak: he shouldn't need it, anyway
<slabby> it is 64
<zF> Backspace +shift restarts X - this is EXTREMELY annoying, how can I remove this binding?
<slabby> 64bit
<Sturm---> oskude: THANKS a lot :)
<gnomefreak> cmpalmer: i just did it and i needed it :(
<oskude> Sturm---, now you could try different dirvers, for ati, "ati" or "radeon"
<cmpalmer> gnomefreak: oh. :(
<slabby> cmpalmer: it is 64bit still ok?
<Sturm---> well its a gforce
<oskude> Sturm---, until you find what works and what not, mostly its the monirot refresh rates
<gnomefreak> it was seeing my ati onboard card so i had to pull the lil battery out to reset bios :(
<soundray> zF: how did you set this binding?
<slabby> brb will try selecting yes
<oskude> Sturm---, dunno how the xorg nvidia drivers is called
<santiago> I testing x-chat!
<Sturm---> k
<zF> soundray, my friend who updated to dapper has the same problem... It'd incredibly annoying, it's now set in preferences --> key bindings
<soundray> santiago: test worked.
<gnomefreak> oskude: nvidia-settings
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx
<soundray> zF: strange, not here...
<oskude> Sturm---, but there are howtos howto install nvidia binary drivers at ubuntu wiki
<Sturm---> ya know what's weird anyway, i think i have two boot loaders installed now, but i only see the one i installed with unbuntu when i have a windows startup disk in the cd rom!
<Sturm---> if not, i see the other loader
<zF> soundray, are you using Dapper?
<oskude> gnomefreak, i meant the names used in xorg.conf
<zF> well, we both have Dell 700m laptops.
<gnomefreak> Sturm---: are you using dapper or breezy?
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<soundray> zF yes
<zF> soundray, any idea how to unbind? This is honestly driving me to NOT use ubuntu because I type it all the time with any text
<slabby> guys, it says my card is a X850, R(480) but it is a X800
<Sturm---> breezy
<Linux_Kong> can someone do me a favour and try and ssh to kong.homelinux.net, dont worry its my box, just testing i have dyndns and ptfwing in my adsl router setup correctly
<oskude> slabby, who sais that ? your gfx box ?
<gnomefreak> slabby: make sure and fix it if you need too
<soundray> zF: can you not unset it in Prefs-Keyboard Shortcuts?
<zF> soundray, hmmm, maybe I can try to rebind it as something else then just remove that binding
<slabby> how do i fix it? it is deff a x800 but the x server autoconfig says it is X850
<oskude> slabby, and what does lspci say ?
<gnomefreak> take out the 50 and put 00
<sethk> slabby, maybe you don't care.  let it do what it thinks is correct, and see if it works properly
<gnomefreak> sethk: i think thats why he has no gui
<slabby> what is lspci?
<soundray> zF: at least that should tell you the name of the gnome function that restarts X.
<gnomefreak> something isnt right
<dang`r`us> hi
<dang`r`us> (wow, huge channel)
<gnomefreak> slabby: type in terminal lspci
<oskude> slabby, a command so show what devices are in pci bus present
<blekos> hi guys
<blekos> anybody installed the new open office?
<slabby> ok so i will just agree and see if it works
<blekos> got any probs?
<soundray> zF: otherwise, I'd suggest looking through the options in gconf-editor
<slabby> leave it as X850?
<gnomefreak> blekos: the new one in dapper or 2.0 in general?
<dang`r`us> I'm running dapper flight 4 - what's the recommended way to change the display driver? (I've downloaded the fglrx driver, but do I just change the line in xorg.conf or is there another way?)
<zF> soundray, works :)
<slabby> or just change the name?
<soundray> blekos: yes, it doesn't run...
<zF> I just set it tom y home folder
<oskude> blekos, had to install my printer manually :)
<blekos> the new in dd
<gnomefreak> blekos: im doing it now ill let you know
<soundray> zF: well done. Still strange, though.
<oskude> i got a fresh breezy install an ooo2 works
<gnomefreak> blekos: it was held back for a reason
<blekos> i had dd 2 weeks now, but 2day there was a new update...
<santiago> quien sabe algo de verizon dsl with ubuntu?
<slide> ok wtf, some gay app is using up 100% of my cpu and my load average is 23.62, 16.97, 8.24 I cant seem to get a console or anything but all my other apps still running are fine. Anyone know of a cmd I can execute through xchats /exec to kill the greedy app?
<Kr4t05> !doom
<ubotu> somebody said doom was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Doom3
<gnomefreak> blekos: the update was uploaded today
<cmpalmer> ubotu: tell santiago about es
<blekos> icons seem 2 appear or disappear when u pass the pointer over them
<sethk> slabby, sure, try it as x850, it will probably be fine
<gnomefreak> blekos: in the gnome menu?
<blekos> icons like fonts, paragraph etc
<Stormx2> Can someone gimme a hand? I need to run a command in gnome terminal on boot. How? :(
<gnomefreak> oh everything
<blekos> eg, i f u open a doc
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, system->preferences->sessions ->startup programs
<sethk> Stormx2, that doesn't make sense, you can't run gnome-terminal before X is up.  but probably you are confused and your requirement has nothing to do with gnome-terminal
<dang`r`us> well, that's "on login" technically speaking ... but you won't get a gnome terminal before login anyway
<santiago> estoy probando kubuntu y quiero saver mas de dsl
<dang`r`us> (I agree with sethk)
<avu> dang`r`us, I think just changing the line in your xorg.conf is the way to go
<gnomefreak> blekos: mine works fine
<Stormx2> sethk: GNOME startup.
<dang`r`us> avu, ok :D
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, then like I described
<sethk> Stormx2, what about gnome startup?
<Stormx2> dang`r`us: I know. But I don't know the command for running a specific command in gnome-terminal
<blekos> hmm
<Stormx2> sethk: When my desktop loads, X is running.
<santiago> no body can contact wiki me in spanish!
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, gnome-terminal should have a cmdline switch for this
<sethk> Stormx2, and?
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, consult the manpage
<Stormx2> dang`r`us: I did x.x
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, it's right there, the first option
<dang`r`us> -e, --command=STRING
* gnomefreak wonders what manpage you would look at X gnome cli?
<dang`r`us> or -x, --execute
<Stormx2> dang`r`us: I tried that though. The gnome-terminal window comes up, and goes away straight away
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, that means your command has finished, probably
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, append a "; read foo" to your command
<blekos> could u tell me the components that r installed from synaptic for oo?
<dang`r`us> then it will wait for a press of return
<blekos> mine has oo.org and oo.org-base
<soundray> blekos: you can check that yourself: apt-cache depends openoffice.org
<blekos> thnx
<Stormx2> dang`r`us: It hasn't though. When I run it in an already open window, the command keeps going.
<soundray> blekos: sorry: apt-cache depends openoffice.org2
<blekos> apt-cache depends openoffice.org2
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, do the read foo thing, maybe your program is not being found or something.
<mike-e> can ubuntu write to ufs without problems?
<Stormx2> dang`r`us: I'll give it a go
<nadia007> Wondering if anyone knows of a GUI backup program for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Stormx2: you might want to use a wait type string in your source (if you wrote the program)
<soundray> nadia007: sbackup
<gnomefreak> nadia007: there are a few of them search in synaptic for backup
<nadia007> sounray, thx... I'll take a look
<WebLOCH> hey im looking for someone to help me with nvidia/xserve/monitor problems, ideally someone with a geforce 6000 series
<Stormx2> dang`r`us: I'm using this line: gnome-terminal -e=cd\ /media/Win98/moojava/classes;\ java\ runTWOServer;
<nadia007> gnomefreak, I've been looking... I just didn't know which were gui... thx
<slabby> im back: lspci gives me 2 video devices; VGA ATI adapter etc (is 0000:01:00.0) and Display controller ATI etc (is 0000:01:00.1) which one do i enter for xserver config when it asks for it
<gnomefreak> nadia007: normally the discription would tell you but ive never searched for a backup app
<santiago> ok lets go and fine some body bilingue can some body with ubuntu contact me here?
<gnomefreak> slabby: you have an onboard video card
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, well, I don't know about your runTWOServer ... do the read foo thing ;)  (and escape spaces as needed or put the whole thing in quotes)
<soundray> nadia007: sbackup is really nice for basic desktop backup tasks.
<Stormx2> gnomefreak: I *know* this program doesn't suddenly finish
<slabby> no just ATI X800
<NRG88> hitech, i use kubuntu, but want to make ubuntu from it
<Stormx2> so
<slabby> gnomefreak: i dont have onboard just my X800
<gnomefreak> slabby: if i had to guess the second one
<Stormx2> gnome-terminal -e=cd\ /media/Win98/moojava/classes;\ java\ runTWOServer;\ read\ foo;
<dang`r`us> exactly
<fletch33> o.k. i have an unusual question for everyone. i have a .jpg with a lot of typed printing on it. i do not want to retype all the information because it is a lot and i stink at typing. so is it possible to use something in ubu to capture the text off of a .jpg?
<NRG88> i removed kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<pcarnie> Please can anybody help!!! I have an issue with Ubuntu 5.04
<dang`r`us> (the space after the semicolon is not neccessary btw)
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<NRG88> but the kubuntu splash screen remains
<Kanalal> hi, does anyone know if its possible to install an i386 app on an amd64 architecture?
<NRG88> how can i change it to ubuntu splash screen?
<slabby> gnome : and that is in hexedecimal but xserver want is in decimal what do i enter for xserver?
<WebLOCH> Anyone want to babysit me through some nvidia/xorg config ?
<Stormx2> bash:  java runTWOServer: command not found
<Stormx2> bash: read foo: command not found
<soundray> Kanalal: only if you create a 32-bit chroot environment. Ubotu knows more...
<soundray> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Stormx2> I *know* this command works otherwise... meh >_<
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643  <--- Doom 3 error
<mike-e> can ubuntu write to ufs without problems?
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, ah ... it's not a bash that's executing the commands
<slabby> gnome : and that is in hexedecimal but xserver want is in decimal what do i enter for xserver?
<soundray> Stormx2: could you not put everything into a bash script?
<Stormx2> soundray: Yeah why not. OK
<dang`r`us> Stormx2, I'd follow soundray's suggestion
<slabby> gnome : the hex is (0000:01:00.1
<santiago> ubuntu trabaja con dsl que tan seguro es usar auto configuracion?
<gnomefreak> slabby: i just did this and still dont remember :(
<slabby> lol
<fletch33> anyone catch my message have any ideas
<Kr4t05> Is there a latina ubuntu channel?
<rsyncx> i installed ruby 1.8.2 but tools installed 1.8.3... how do i rectify this? i need 1.8.2 or 1.8.4
<rsyncx> help?
<pcarnie> Has anybody seen the issue with the screen resolution app. I cannot change my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024. The refresh rate is incorrect to it just displys -25873 Hz
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pcarnie about fixres
<Kr4t05> santiago: #ubuntu-es por espangol
<deefzi> does anyone of you use alsa-oss?
<slabby> anyone know? I have the hex code for my graphics card and I need the decimal code to enter for my graphics card. The hex from lspci is (0000:01:00.0)
<soundray> fletch33: you want an OCR program. There is gocr and a couple of others.
<lucasvo_> anybody using opengroupware.org? how did you install it?
<lucasvo_> did you compile sope?
<slabby> kr4t05: si
<pcarnie> Thanx gnomefreak. I'll look at that
<slabby> kr4t05: #ubuntu-es por espangol
<fletch33> soundray, an ocr program will capture the text off of a .jpg?
<santiago> kr4to5 :)
<soundray> fletch33: OCR=optical character recognition.
<Kr4t05> santiago: denada
<fletch33> soundray,  have you  ever used 1?
<slabby> anyone know? I have the hex code for my graphics card and I need the decimal code to enter for my graphics card. The hex from lspci is (0000:01:00.0)
<soundray> fletch33: depends on the program. Gocr will require you to convert jpg to pnm, but that's easy.
<soundray> fletch33: yes.
<santiago> kr4to5 sabes de network?
<fletch33> soundray,  could you recommend the steps i should take i would appreciate it
<fletch33> soundray,  i just checked synaptic for gocr and i didnt find anyhthing
<Kr4t05> santiago: er... mi habla muy poco
<slabby> can anyone help me please?
<slabby> can anyone help me please?
<slabby> anyone know? I have the hex code for my graphics card and I need the decimal code to enter for my graphics card. The hex from lspci is (0000:01:00.0)
<rsyncx> please help, i need to down/upgrade ruby
<soundray> fletch33: have you got universe enabled?
<Kr4t05> santiago: Est-ce que tu veux parler francais?
<fletch33> soundray,  should have
<rsyncx> how do i specify version, to upgrade/downgrade to?
<soundray> !info gocr
<ubotu> gocr: (A command line OCR), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.39-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 282 kB, Installed size: 624 kB
<rsyncx> !apt-get
<ubotu> well, apt-get is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: are you upgrading or downgrading and is it one package or a whole distro?
<santiago> kr4to5 no just  spanish and high school english
<Kr4t05> santiago: English works. :P
<fletch33> soundray,  actually i am looking at my list of available things in synaptic and the only universe i see is misc-text based
<soundray> fletch33: are you on breezy?
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, i need to go to ruby 1.8.2 or 1.8.4
<fletch33> soundray,  yes
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, just few ruby related packages.
<soundray> fletch33: does apt-cache search gocr throw it up?
<tatters> does anyone know ampache/ it catologues all music then users can view and play from a webpage  im looking for somethiing simaler thats  in the reposotries
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: did you find it in your version of ubuntu?
<rsyncx> only 1.83
<slabby> anyone know? I have the hex code for my graphics card and I need the decimal code to enter for Xserver for my graphics card. The hex from lspci is (0000:01:00.0)
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, only 1.8.3
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: breezy?
<fletch33> soundray,  i had some problems in the past with synaptic and i dont see as much as i use to since i got it working again
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, how do i find out which one i am running.
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, originally yes
<gnomefreak> lsb_release -a
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to get Doom 3 to work in Breezy?
<fletch33> soundray,  1 sec i will try that
<santiago> kr4t05 no alot english but do you know if it secure have auto dsl ubuntu configuration?
<soundray> fletch33: okay, go to Settings-Repositories and make sure breezy univers is enabled.
<slabby> is there another channel where someone may be able to help me?
<gnomefreak> originally??????? you dont know if you upgraded?
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, yes breezy
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, i just enabled all other repositories, like mutliverse. i don't know what that entails
<Kr4t05> santiago: if ubuntu detects your network settings, everything should be fine.
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: i dont think you can get that version in breezy i dont even think its been backported yet if at all
<rsyncx> but i still don't see 1.8.4 or don't know how to downgrade
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, to 1.8.2
<slabby> is there another channel where someone may be able to help me with hex to decimal for xserver config?
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, cuz rails needs 1.8.2 :)
<fletch33> soundray,  k
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: check in synaptic it should be in there if you can get it
<soundray> fletch33: how to move forward, synaptic or apt?
<cs02rm0> anyone know why when i SSH from 192.168.0.48 to 192.168.0.49 it seems to work, yet when i look around the filesystem... i'm actually still on the same box, *.48??
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643 <<--- error output for Doom 3. HELP!
<slabby> can any one answer my questions???? i need some help!
<santiago> kr4t05 it work great and ubuntu have ppp apliccation and work for dial-up and I thing I am going to erase it
<fletch33> soundray,  i opened up the universe now
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, thats the problem i do ruby -v it reports 1.8.3 , synaptic reports 1.8.2 installed
<saniX> cs02rm0, start sshd on all machines
<fletch33> soundray,  still no gorc
<soundray> fletch33: that sounds grand. I'll open mine tomorrow ;)
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: go to ruby in synaptic and choose reinstall see if that helps (for your version of ruby that you want)
<fletch33> soundray, ?
<slabby> can anyone even hear me?
<slabby> can anyone read this?
<fletch33> soundray, did i miss something
<soundray> fletch33: try gocr not gorc
<gnomefreak> slabby: if people know they will answer
<Kr4t05> santiago: You may want to try #ubuntu-es I'm having trouble understanding.
<slabby> gnome: where else can i ask?
<soundray> fletch33: you said "I opened up the universe now" -- almost poetic.
<slabby> gnome: is there another channel where i may get help?
<gnomefreak> slabby: did you see if there was a #ati?
<fletch33> soundray,  thanks hehehe i got gocr now
<soundray> slabby: nobody knows right now, try again in an hour, different people will have joined.
<slabby> gnome: in lspce?
<slabby> gnome: lspci*
<gnomefreak> slabby: no in irc
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, nope :(
<soundray> fletch33: Got gocr? Great. Now get netpbm
<fletch33> soundray,  k
<slabby> ok im trying #ati, seems silent though
<fletch33> soundray,  got it
<santiago> kr4t05 no problem I testing x-chat and I would fine looking some spanish chat thak you
<soundray> fletch33: Apply and let it install
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: did you do a ruby update after adding any of the repos?
<adrian_h> Hi, all. I'm porting an init script from Fedora to Ubuntu. The init script sources "/etc/rc.d/init.d/functions", which doesn't exist on Ubuntu. What's the Ubuntu equivalent?
<fletch33> soundray,  i already had that 1
<cs02rm0> saniX: no luck, still does it.
<Kr4t05> santiago: de nada
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, could it be installed version of ruby "package" mismatches with interpreter language version?
<soundray> fletch33: are you familiar with the command line?
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: it could be a list of things but yes that could be it
<fletch33> soundray,  somewhat ;)
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, i installed it after all repository stuff was solidified , i.e. did not change after after updating
<rsyncx> gnomefreak, didnot change repository list
<soundray> fletch33: open a terminal and cd to the directory where your jpeg file lives.
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: try man dpkg or man apt  i remember seeing somethng about degressing packages
<varun_> ssup machas
<fletch33> soundray,  what is the command to cd to the desktop
<AB3I> afternoon all. I have a bit of a dilema, and google has thus far failed to produce
<gnomefreak> rsyncx: what i was trying to get at was with backports enabled it might have updated your version of ruby
<soundray> fletch33: cd $HOME/Desktop
<Kr4t05> !quake4bork
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<AB3I> I've got this spiffy new 17" wide screen monitor, native resolution 1280x768, except ubuntu doesn't offer that resolution, so the screen looks like crap
<Kr4t05> FFS
<Kr4t05> >>
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell AB3I about fixres
<fletch33> soundray,  k there
<Kr4t05> <<
<iBalo> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AB3I> I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it didn't help
<soundray> fletch33: $HOME is a variable for /home/fletch33 or whatever your username is.
<varun_> anyone WOWing on wine ?
<fletch33> soundray,  k
<AB3I> thanks gnome
<scott> hi...anybody around to offer some wlan help?
<Kr4t05> varun_: not WoW, but I'm trying to get Warcraft 3 to work.
<suidik> scott: just ask
<soundray> fletch33: now type 'jpegtopnm file.jpg >file.pnm' (replacing file.jpg with the actual filename)
<lampshade> I've seen people run WoW though I don't
<gnomefreak> !wine
<varun_> kewl Kr4t05, still need to cfg ze wine
<soundray> fletch33: if it works, you should see no output, but a new file on your desktop.
<scott> short story: brand new dell inspiron 600m with dell 1370 wireless card...
<fletch33> soundray,  k done
<erez> Kr4t05: i understood that you need a crack to do it from ubuntu, didn't try it yet but i should..
<scott> ...everything works great, except the wireless card.
<lampshade> Does pretty well everyone here use Xchat for IRC?  I'm kinda mad that there is no off the bat easy way to auto identify etc with Xchat other than Perl scripts and what not,
<echilon> I've just installed ununtu 5.10, but when I try to do 'make' with a package, I get 'command not flound'
<scott> i've searched high and low, but can't seem to solve the problem.
<fletch33> soundray,  got the .pnm on desktop now
<soundray> fletch33: what name did you give the pnm file?
<varun_> IS ROBOTGEEK IN HERE ?
<fletch33> soundray,  MGIF
<gnomefreak> echilon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iBalo> lampshade: just give good'ol chatzilla a try
<gnomefreak> varun_: not speaking hes not please turn your caps lock key off
<scott> i've posted here on it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=786291#post786291
<Kr4t05> 256*1024
<soundray> fletch33: sec...
<echilon> thanks
<scott> seems like other users have hte same problem, but nobody has a solution
<Kr4t05> crap
<lampshade> iBalo, lol, I didn't even think of that, but have used it in the past, does it auto identify nicks and such>
<Kr4t05> ubotu doesn't do math, does he?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<varun_> gnomefreak, gee sry dint mean to break protocol
<fletch33> soundray,  np i appreciate the help it will save me a lot of typing now and in the future
<iBalo> you can have handy shortcuts ans autocompletions
<suidik> scott: I thought there is ipw2200 :-(
<gnomefreak> echilon: if you have problems with ubuntu ask the channel if not ther eis an offtopic room
<soundray> fletch33: wait, you may yet be disappointed by the results. OCR is tricky business.
<fletch33> soundray,  k
<gnomefreak> nnot echilon
<scott> what is ipw220?
<varun_> could someone offer me a good alternative to visual source safe for breezy /
<lampshade> there are two wireless dell uses a lot ipw and the 1370, as far as I can tell
<interferon> how do i get initng to pull IP addresses on boot?
<redlounge> hi. importing from my usb digicam with gthumb only works as root. with user rights i get an error saying '... could not reserve interface 0...'- any idea what to do?
<lampshade> mine for example, is the ipw2200
<lampshade> on my 6000
<erez> lampshade: i use irssi, it's a text based client on the terminal
<fletch33> soundray,  well if it doesnt work i will have to do it the long way
<soundray> fletch33: now type 'gocr MGIF >text.txt'
<scott> ipw2200 is the intel pro wireless, right?
<soundray> fletch33: check the result with gedit text.txt
<scott> how would i conclusively determine which i have?
<lampshade> scott, yes
<fletch33> soundray,   ERROR pnm.c L118: opening file MGIF
<suidik> scott: ipw2200 is a solution for wireless cards under linux - notebook with centrino usually has it..
<soundray> fletch33: is MGIF really what you called the pnm file?
<crouchingMonkey2> how big should the swap be if you have 512 mb of ram ?
<fletch33> soundray,  that is what i renamed it to
<rsyncx> oh man it doesn't make sense
<scott> i don't have centrino...pentium M
<fletch33> soundray,  it is MGIF.pnm
<lampshade> scott, ipw2200.sourceforge.net is a project somewhat sponsored by intel that helps build the drivers.  Now they are pretty well included in a lot of distros, ubuntu nailed my wireless with no setup, I just had to setup the WPA encryption which didn't prove too hard at all either.
<soundray> fletch33: ahh, okay. Type 'gocr MGIF.pnm >text.txt' then
<hermes> i thinks 512 would be enough
<scott> okay, taking a look at that now...
<WebLOCH> hey guys, my graphics card should have 128mb of memory or 256mb with turbocache, however the systems reporting 64mb :( any takers?
<lampshade> scott, not the processor, you are thinking celeron vs pentium, but that's not what we are talking about
<endeavormac> does ubuntu have something similar to apt-get in debian?
<WebLOCH> endeavormac, yes
<soundray> fletch33: truncating the filename extensions is a bad Microsoft habit ;)
<suidik> scott: lspci | grep 'Network controller'
<lampshade> endeavormac, yes, very yes
<WebLOCH> endeavormac, it has apt-get
<endeavormac> heh ok, thanks :)
<fletch33> soundray,   i think that worked 1 sec
<Kr4t05> How do I restart GDM?
<WebLOCH> kr4t05 you can do a shallow restart with CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<scott> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<Kr4t05> Doesn't work.
<soundray> Kr4t05: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<endeavormac> I don't have Ubuntu, but I'm trying to help a friend get his Ubuntu install configured. Is there a place I can see a list of the packages readily available for Ubuntu through apt-get?
<Kr4t05> Thanks
<scott> I'm pretty sure that's the Dell 1370, not the ipw2200
<soundray> Kr4t05: that'll kill itself though, if you call it from X.
<fletch33> soundray,  :( it just looks like a bunch of nonsense
<WebLOCH> soundray, i imagine you told him too late
<fletch33> soundray,  in the gedit
<lampshade> endeavormac, ummm  easier to apt-cache search program you want  or I think online there are
<suidik> scott: can you tell me your lspci network controller line ?
<lampshade> endeavormac, so like apt-cache search mozilla firefox and things like that will get you the exact names of programs to then apt-get install
<scott> yep, hang on...
<soundray> fletch33: you can try and tweak the image quality to get better results.
<jaycee_N770> Evenin' all
<endeavormac> ok i'll let him know
<soundray> fletch33: first of all, how do you acquire those jpegs?
<jaycee_N770> Could I ask a brief ubuntu install question?  Is this a suitable place to ask?
<scott> here you go: 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<soundray> WebLOCH: I trust your imagination there...
<fletch33> soundray,  it is from a client and it is very good quality at least as a jpg it was
<lampshade> jaycee_N770, just ask any question, if someone can answer they will :-)  don't ask to ask
<soundray> fletch33: Scan? Photo? Screenshot?
<WebLOCH> soundray, well you did what you could, you were just sowing the seeds
<gnomefreak> night all
<suidik> scott: hmm
<fletch33> soundray,  it was a 30x40 poster and it was emailed to me
<soundray> fletch33: what's the contrast like between the text and the background?
<scott> suidik, so, i'm using ndiswrapper to make the driver for this card work...
<fletch33> soundray,  the 1 pic is 3.9 mb
<scott> ...and when i do, this error shows up:
<endeavormac> alright guys, thans
<endeavormac> thanks
<fletch33> soundray,  the text is layed over a pic
<scott> [4296070.191000]  ndiswrapper (import:238): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:strrchr
<fletch33> soundray,  i gues that is the problem
<jaycee_N770> After installation and reboot, and halfway thru the initial setup process, the apt process sits at 99% CPU.
<scott> what do you think that means...ntoskrnl.exe seems odd to me in a linux system
<soundray> fletch33: is it black text?
<fletch33> soundray,  most of it some is red
<cafuego> scott; yeah, well, so is a windows .sys driver eh?
<scott> yes
<fletch33> soundray,  i just really want the black anyway
<suidik> scott: yes, it's your solution.. http://egofanatic.com/linuxonlaptops/Dell600m.php
<soundray> fletch33: the background pic - is there a lot of black in there?
<jaycee_N770> I think it's looking for the CD which I removed at the end of the install, but I've got a dvd and cd drive so it can't locate it.
<fletch33> soundray,  not really
<scott> cafuego: here's where i've posted all the details of this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=786291#post786291
<scott> suidik: checking out that url now.
<soundray> fletch33: have you got gimp and/or imagemagick installed?
<lampshade> scott, silly question, but is the wireless on?  Like my dell has a fn+f2 key that will kill it.  Is that on or off right now?
<cafuego> scott: As near as I can tell the driver uses a non-standard fucntion that's not provided by the driver or compatibility layer. (strrchr). best bet is to find another driver which does not have the same problem.
<tempest1> does anbody know how i can install gcj-4.0.2 on Ubuntu 5.10?
<khafra> My firefox has a problem with crashing when I have plenty of memory left, just 10 or 20 tabs open
<fletch33> soundray,  i might have where would it be
<khafra> Is it a bad idea to upgrade to 1.5 ahead of Ubuntu?
<kr0x> hello
<fletch33> soundray,  i have gimp image editor
* cafuego is pretty sure strrchr() is usually userspace-only and has no place in kernels.
<khafra> Since the official Ubuntu version is still 1.07 and all?
<soundray> fletch33: run gimp and display from the commandline to find out.
<cafuego> !tell khafra -about ff1.5
<scott> suidik: that person hasn't got the wireless working yet.
<fletch33> soundray,  i have it
<scott> lampshade: good question...let me check that out.
<[Leo] > hi!
<scott> cafuego: okay, i'll see what i can find.  any ideas on how to easily/quickly find a substitute driver?
<cafuego> scott: only the obvious; google.
<soundray> fletch33: what you have to do essentially is to replace every non-black pixel in the image with white. Do you know how to do that?
<Kr4t05> I'm having problems with Doom3. I've copied all of the .pk4 files over to */base but I recieve this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643
<khafra> cafuego: Ah, goody, thanks.  Now, any idea why the guide to a 32 bit chroot inside AMD64 Hoary doesn't work in Ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<fletch33> soundray,  no but this sounds like it might be more work than typing it out ha
<kr0x> i'd like to try ubuntu ...what does it mean "standard request 5 PC CDs" on https://shipit.ubuntu.com ? are there 5 exact copies of install cd or install cd + packages or install cd + sources ?
<soundray> fletch33: yes, if you do it pixel by pixel :)
<cafuego> khafra: Works fine here
<torstein_> How do I install additional keymaps ?
<fletch33> soundray,  i am sure u have better thhings to do than walk me thru all of this
<bur[n] er> kr0x: install & live... 2 cds in the pack
<hermes> kr0x: 5 install cds and 5 live cds
<fletch33> soundray,  thanks for your help i will type it out :(
<lampshade> scott, I read your post in the forums and I don't see anything obviously wrong, that's why I was curious if that somehow got turned off or something so iwconfig just wasn't seeing the device or something liek that :-/
<soundray> fletch33: but you've got good graphics tools there. I'd be glad to make that bit of graphics experience I have work for you.
<fletch33> soundray,
<fletch33> soundray, ok
<scott> lampshade: i have the f2 button you're talking about, but it doesn't seem to be making anything change
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to use the livecd to make a hard drive copy to another hard drive... similar to ghost?
<soundray> fletch33: I'll be kind of making it up as we go a long, but you've got me going now. Open your original jpeg image with the Gimp.
<khafra> cafuego: I've tried it twice.  Each time, when I type the final chroot -d, my root directory and pwd don't change at all
<kr0x> is it possible to order install + live + sources ?
<fletch33> soundray,  u want me to open the jpg or pnm in gimp
<talvon> can anyone help with an installation problem?
<root404> How do I list all of the processes in the background?
<fletch33> soundray,  k done
<cafuego> khafra: yes, that would be the point.
<soundray> fletch33: the jpeg.
<bur[n] er> kr0x: don't think so
<kr0x> bur[n] er: why ?
<fletch33> soundray,  k got it
<tempest1> does anbody know how i can install gcj-4.0.2 on Ubuntu 5.10?
<root404> Anyone?
<torstein_> Do anyone know how I can install the iso-8859-15 keymap for ubuntu 5.10?
<bur[n] er> i bet you could download an .iso of the sources to burn
<engla> kr0x: shipit doesn't ship source cds for free, you have to pay the shipping
<bur[n] er> or pay shipping
<kr0x> ok
<crouchingMonkey2> is there any particular order in which i should be installing codecs ?
<khafra> cafuego: You broke my brain.  If the root directory doesn't change to the /chroot/, how will I know which synaptic I'm using, and whether I'm installing 32 or 64 bit programs, and where I'm installing them?
<talvon> I have a wireless keyboard and mouse, and when I go to install I can press 'enter' to start it, but when I have to choose my language my keyboard or my PS2 keyboard don't respond
<kr0x> thanks for information
<soundray> fletch33: select the zoom tool and zoom in on a bit of text.
<root404> Anyone?
<root404> Help?
<bur[n] er> crouchingMonkey2: nope
<talvon> and that is common with lots of linux distros I have
<talvon> which means I can't install them >_>
<tempest1> root404, as root: "ps aux"
<pcarnie> gnomefreak thanx for the help earlier with the resolution issue, however this did not help!!
<soundray> fletch33: is the text antialiased?
* bur[n] er would get a wire to get the drive up and installed, then go wireless
<tempest1> this channel is crazy
<slabby> im back
<fletch33> soundray,  antialiased?
<pcarnie> The problem is that I can setup the xorg.conf file correctly however i cannot choose the reolution I want through gnome
<soundray> tempest1: yes, tempestuous ;)
<slabby> you still around gnome, or anyone else that may know
<cafuego> khafra: You chroot to /chroot, so that becomes '/'.
<soundray> fletch33: antialiasing = smoothing with color pixels
<fletch33> soundray,  i zoomed in on some text
<cafuego> khafra: The whole idea is that to the software, there _is_ no difference.
<echilon> I'm trying to install the IEEE80211 drivers, but I keep getting an error about /lib/modules/2.6.12-10.386/build not being found
<echilon> do I have to install the kernel source or something?
<pcarnie> the problem seem to be that the refresh is detected as -25873 and because of this i have no options.  The resolution just sets to 1024x768
<fletch33> soundray,  the text i selected has an all white background
<khafra> cafuego: Ah, good.  It was you misunderstanding me, not me misunderstanding the point of chroot.
<danc3> echilon: yes
<fletch33> soundray,  very clean looking if that is what u mean
<tempest1> pcarnie, do you have a subsection for display modes?
<pcarnie> yes
<khafra> cafuego: When I use it, it doesn't make /chroot into /.  I can still get to /.
<fletch33> soundray,  sorry not familiar with that
<pcarnie> I have had it running up untill recently
<soundray> fletch33: antialiasing is a trick to make text look better than the resolution would normally allow. If you have grey pixels within curves, you've got antialiasing, and we have to adapt our strategy.
<cafuego> khafra: Which / is it? The one inside the chroot or not?
<tempest1> it could be that your driver is reporting that it's incompatible to run video for that hardware at any other resolutions
<soundray> fletch33: but it sounds like you don't.
<fletch33> soundray,  nope
<tempest1> you've got the driver installed, and everything?
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know anything about Doom 3? I've copied all of the .pk4 files over to */base but I recieve this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643
<slabby> the ati driver doesnt seem to be working, so is there generic driver i can use? ( i heard something about vesa but dont know what it is)
<soundray> fletch33: okay, select the "select by color" tool (#5 in the main gimp window).
<fletch33> soundray, k
<Wammy|> gagh! im going to kill this.
<slabby> the ati driver doesnt seem to be working, so is there generic driver i can use? ( i heard something about vesa but dont know what it is)
<Wammy|> anyone care to help me out to see why the sound wont work?
<soundray> fletch33: still in the main window, deselect Antialiasing and set the Threshold to 1. Leave other options as they are.
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell slabby about vesa
<preglow> ok, ive chosen the correct keyboard type in preferences but my regional keyboard keys still dont display what they should, anything im missing?
<khafra> cafuego: When I try to start the chroot, it tells me it's executing a shell in the breezy (/chroot/) environment, but then I still see the /chroot/ directory, and I can still navigate to the true /
<talvon> I have a wireless keyboard and mouse, and when I go to install I can press 'enter' to start it, but when I have to choose my language my keyboard or my PS2 keyboard don't respond
<fletch33> soundray, k
<soundray> fletch33: when you've done that, click on a black spot in the image. You should see marching ants outlining the text.
<dennis_> how do i use sun instead GNU libgcj i terminal?
<fletch33> soundray,  k
<pcarnie> yes everything seems to be ok. It has worked ok before. do you want me to send my xorg.conf
<soundray> fletch33: now all the text is selected. Invert the selection with Ctrl-i and remove all non-text with Ctrl-X
<fletch33> soundray,  it did not select the red text though but no big deal
<do_me_nice> how do i mount my ntfs partion?
<me2win> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fletch33> soundray,  the text went white
<soundray> fletch33: you will be able to adapt this strategy later to include red text as well, if necessary.
<jimmothy86> hello, can anyone help me get sound working on my linux laptop
<cyphase> http://www.therawfeed.com/2006/03/racy-microsoft-ad-spotted-in-wild.html
<soundray> fletch33: okay, that shouldn't have happened.
<lampshade> doesn't glxgears normally show framerates?  wth?  did they stop doing that?  Is there a flag I can use?
<soundray> fletch33: maybe you inverted the selection twice...
<fletch33> soundray,  the text went white with black outlining
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell jimmothy86 about sound debugging
<khafra> cafuego: Yeah, that was all I could figure out too.
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell jimmothy86 about audiodebugging
<oguzhan> how can i run "fgrlxconfig"?
<soundray> fletch33: anyway, hit Ctrl-Z until you are back to where you were.
<Kr4t05> ...
<Kr4t05> !audio
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> ?!
<Kr4t05> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<fletch33> soundray,  ok back
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell jimmothy86 about sound
<soundray> fletch33: try Ctrl-X again. Only the text should stay black, everything else goes white.
<fletch33> soundray,  no same as last time sorry
<dragonbyte> anyone here using firestarter?
<soundray> fletch33: Ctrl-Z to back up, Ctrl-i to invert selection, Ctrl X to remove non-text.
<Gamen> I have a problem in with the Breezy LiveCD (also the Dapper LiveCD and Kubuntu's Breezy LiveCD). It locks up when trying to load the EVMS.
<fletch33> soundray,  i cant get the ants back
<saniX> dragonbyte, i think for iptables !
<saniX> true 1
<Kr4t05> Ugh
<soundray> fletch33: never mind, close the image discarding changes, and reopen it via the File menu.
<Kr4t05> It must be nice to have your question answered.
<soundray> fletch33: (File-Open Recent)
<simon__> Varfr kan jag inte kra varken synaptic eller apt-get komandon ?
<fletch33> soundray,  following you r directions over again
<pcarnie> Does anybody know anout any isses with an ATI Mobility 7500 and IBM L190p flatpanel
* Gamen doesn't think he'll get his problem fixed, but he might get his question answered.. I found a post of the forum with a problem similar to mine that doesn't seem to ahve been fixed.
<soundray> fletch33: maybe Ctrl-i doesn't work for you. Invert the selection via the Select menu instead.
<Kr4t05> simon__: English? o.O
<simon__> Kr4t05, yeah, sry, wrong chanel :)
<fletch33> soundray,  worked that time
<Wibble-> I have installed blackdown j2re, but I have to replace it with suns j2re.  Unfortunately, if I try to remove blackdowns version, it removes eclipse and openoffice and everything that uses java.  I want to replace the java "seamlessly" - i.e. without removing existing packages.  how can I do this?
<fletch33> soundray, all i see is the black text no pic
<soundray> fletch33: okay, now do a File-Save as and give it a name of t.pgm
<fletch33> soundray,  can we get the red text back too
<Kr4t05> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kr4t05> Ack
<Kr4t05> sry
<scott> i asked earlier, but maybe there are some new folks around...anyone have experience debugging issues with ndiswrapper, a dell 600m and the dell 1370 wireless card?
<pianoboy3333> Help me with an ATI problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=786623#post786623
<cafuego> Wibble-: Just install the converted sun package over the top.
<soundray> fletch33: I'll leave that as an exercise for you if that's okay. Select by color works on red, too.
<dragonbyte> saniX: I just started playing with it and it seems slick, but it mentions being able to use it on a server over ssh
<do_me_nice> why is it telling my my special device hda1 doesnt exist?
<dragonbyte> saniX: and I'm not sure exactly how that is supposed to work
<RollyW> is apache already included in ubuntu 5.10?
<cafuego> Wibble-: That is, the result from 'make-jpkg'.
<fletch33> soundray,  says that pgm can only handle gray scale
<soundray> fletch33: actually, this could be interesting...
<cafuego> RollyW: Included, but not installed.
<fletch33> soundray,  convert to greyscale
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643 <--------HELP!?!
<fletch33> soundray, ?
<Wibble-> cafuego, so just follow http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76702.html like normal eh?
<RollyW> kk, what would the terminal command be to install it?
<soundray> fletch33: yes, convert to grayscale.
<fletch33> soundray,  data formatting raw or ascii
<soundray> fletch33: raw
<cafuego> Wibble-: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<fletch33> soundray,  got it
<Wibble-> even better! thanks
<Wammy|> whats linux's stand on USB sound output?
<cafuego> That contains peer-reviewed instructions, as opposed to random muttering from people who may or may not know what they're doing.
<fletch33> soundray,  the text is kinda choopy though
<scott> anyone have experience debugging issues with ndiswrapper, a dell 600m and the dell 1370 wireless card?
<soundray> fletch33: now, back to the commandline, try 'gocr t.pgm >t.txt ; gedit t.txt'
<fletch33> soundray,  sorry choppy
<soundray> fletch33: let's see how gocr deals with it first.
<fletch33> soundray,  what was the desktop cd again
<ubuntu_> sweet
<soundray> fletch33: cd ~/Desktop (or cd $HOME/Desktop)
<ubuntu_> the only linux ive used so far that actually connects to internet
<karim> hi ppl
<karim> can anyone help me with setting up a Lexmark z11 printer under CUPS
<fletch33> soundray,  k running
<fletch33> soundray,  :( just a bunch of jibberish
<Wammy|> anyone know of any USB sound devices?
<pianoboy3333> Wammy|: no
<RollyW> can someone tell me what the terminal command is to install apache?
<soundray> fletch33: well, okay, the process will still need refinement.
<dyrne> RollyW: sudo apt-get install apache
<dyrne> RollyW: or apache2
<scott> anyone have experience debugging issues with ndiswrapper, a dell 600m and the dell 1370 wireless card?
<gr33npho3nix> scott: the dell wireless works w\ the linksys wpc11 drivers
<gr33npho3nix> i think thats the correct model
<fletch33> soundray,  well i am calling it a day but thank u very much for your help
<soundray> fletch33: I showed you a way to segment your image into the text portion and the image portion (which we threw away).
<gr33npho3nix> but also dell wireless is broadcom so native is only a hope and skip away
<soundray> fletch33: you'd have to play around with selection options and such to get better results.
<fletch33> soundray,  that was nice and will come in handy i learned something today and for that i thank u
<Gamen> I have a problem: with the Breezy LiveCD (also the Dapper LiveCD and Kubuntu's Breezy LiveCD) when loading it locks up when trying to load the EVMS.
<soundray> fletch33: it may also be necessary to reduce the image resolution.
<soundray> fletch33: anyway, it was fun, sorry the results weren't so great.
<fletch33> soundray,  np thanks for trying. catch u later
<leobeta> where are the booting logs?
<soundray> fletch33: cheers
<Gamen> Booting logs?
<gr33npho3nix> /var/log/syslog
<gr33npho3nix> /var/log/kernel
<gr33npho3nix> uhh
<Gamen> AHh, not me, nevermind c.c
<leobeta> thx
<soundray> leobeta: also try dmesg
<echilon> what's the default root password for ubuntu?
<echilon> I can't sudo anything
<gr33npho3nix> check if that service also has a specific log
<soundray> echilon: it's disabled by default
<dyrne> ubotu: tell echilon about root
<gr33npho3nix> most of them do
<RickX> some students at schoo installed 5.10 on a lab computer. I had to start gnome-settings-daemon manually. Anyone have any idea why it didn't start and how to have it start automatically?
<soundray> echilon: for sudo, use your user password.
<echilon> what is?
<gr33npho3nix> echilon: are you a member of the admin group or in the sudoers file
<echilon> I am, but it's being a bitch
<leobeta> soundray: o0 Nica command!
<echilon> I don't know
<leobeta> Nice*
<soundray> leobeta: see, I knew you'd like it ;)
<leobeta> :)
<leobeta> i figure it's configurable...
<RollyW> hmm, "sudo synaptic install apache" isnt finding anything.. is it something other than synaptic?
<leobeta> mm..no.. :(
<leobeta> soundray: just the last boot, right ?
<do_me_nice> how do i become root user
<hermes> sudo
<Rinuxl> sudo su -
<gr33npho3nix> RollyW: sudo apt-get install apache
<RollyW> whats the diff between apt-get, and synaptic?
<soundray> leobeta: yes, and it's continuously updated (like when you hotplug a device).
<Rinuxl> none
<pianoboy3333> RollyW: synaptic is a GUI to apt-get
<gr33npho3nix> apt-get is the command line
<leobeta> o0, wow
<pianoboy3333> yes
<petros> hi
<RollyW> oh, ok. cool
<gr33npho3nix> synaptic is shiney gui
<pianoboy3333> a GOOD gui
<RollyW> gui?
<calamari> hi
<Rinuxl> graphical user interface
<gr33npho3nix> graphical user interface
<duck> omfg
<pianoboy3333> RollyW: a Graphical User Interface
<RollyW> lol
<Rinuxl> lol
<petros> when i do dpkg -l ist shows the list but the app names ar cutted
<RollyW> thanks for the nob lessons :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell RollyW about lamp
<calamari> are there any emulators that can allow me to run a Linux program that was compiled for a different cpu?
<petros> because it doesn't use the whole space in my shell
<pianoboy3333> ubotu: tell me about lamp
<petros> can i set the column width or something?
<_jason> RollyW: apache2 is in the repos too unless you rpefer apache for some reason
<duck> just recompile :X
<Rinuxl> Linux Apache Mysql Linux
<RollyW> ive actually never used either, was going to experiment
<dyrne> calamari: prog not available in synaptic?
<gr33npho3nix> _jason: apache and apache2 are in the repos
<calamari> dyrne: doesn't matter either way, I can compile if needs be
<_jason> gr33npho3nix: yep
<echilon> it won't let me edit the sudoers file to add my self
<echilon> I'm beginning to hate linux once again
<gr33npho3nix> echilon: you have to be root to do it
<crash15> J'ai un ami qui essaye d'installer ubuntu. Mais quand il essaye d'appliquer les changements sur la partion il a comme erreur : Aucun systme de fichier n'a t choisi comme racine pourtant il a complt
<soundray> echilon: it's a security measure.
<gr33npho3nix> and you must edit it w\ visudo
<echilon> but I can't log in as root, the password is always wrong
<dyrne> echilon: are you using the account you created during install?
<echilon> yes
<im_a_muslim> As Salaam e laikum (means: Peace b upon u) ........... http://www.submission.org/ ......... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<_jason> echilon: would you want anyone to be able to add themselves as a sudoer?
<crash15> Il me dit que dans le point de montage y'a systme de fichier de racine /
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, totally, Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<soundray> echilon: the root password is disabled.
<duck> echilon: start hating yourself then
<dyrne> echilon: if so you should already be alble to sudo
<calamari> dyrne: oh, I understand what you were asking now
<duck> try gentoo
<crash15> Vos geulles les anglais c'est FR ICI
<soundray> echilon: what are you trying to do?
<gr33npho3nix> echilon: google knoppix change root password
<echilon> I'm trying but I just get 'wrong password'
<crash15> J'ai un ami qui essaye d'installer ubuntu. Mais quand il essaye d'appliquer les changements sur la partion il a comme erreur : Aucun systme de fichier n'a t choisi comme racine pourtant il a complt
<gr33npho3nix> you can use knoppix to change your root password
<soundray> crash15: wrong channel. #ubuntu-fr
<echilon> I want to copy something to /lib/modules, but I need to be root to do it
<calamari> dyrne: no, this is a program our instructor gave us to test with, but it was compiled on the school system ,which is rather inconvenient
<hermes> sudo gedit ...
<dyrne> echilon: try sudo -i does it let you into a root term?
<duck> use the root pass instead of your own pass when su'ing :X
<echilon> yes
<duck> sudo is gay anyway
<erUSUL> echilon, sudo cp something /lib/modules
<leobeta> lol
<calamari> dyrne: so I'd like to run it on my home system
<im_a_muslim> As Salaam e laikum (means: Peace b upon u) ........... http://www.submission.org/ ......... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<dyrne> calamari: what app name?
<_jason> ubotu: tell duck about gay
<dyrne> calamari: or is it something he wrote?
<calamari> dynre: "receiver" it's a networking class
<calamari> yeah he wrote it
<soundray> echilon: this shouldn't normally be necessary. Can you not install the module from a package?
<calamari> we are writing the sender
<echilon> soundray, it's the IEEE80211 driver set, I'm trying to get my IPW3945 working
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643
<Kr4t05> That is my trouble with doom3
<spine> can some one help me out with this little problem i have, i want my second monitor to blank out when i run fullscreen 3d apps, i have a radeon 9600XT with the latest propietary drivers
<echilon> is there any obvious reason why cp would just omit directories when copying?
<nitrosport_5> where do i get GNU Autoconf for ubuntu?
<duck> cp -R ?
<do_me_nice> damn read only file systems!
<SGershon> echilon, you must use "cp -r" --> recursive
<danc3> duck: sudo is "gay"?
<Xappe> anyone knows how to connect to macosx vnc server with terminal server client? I get this error: http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot-8.png
<echilon> ah, finally :)
<duck> I don't like it
<predius__> is there a way to use the windows key with another key as a hotkey
<danc3> duck: why not?
<spine> just as good as su root
<spine> lols
<predius__> something like "windows + r"
<soundray> echilon: have you considered ndiswrapper to get this working?
<spine> can some one help me out with this little problem i have, i want my second monitor to blank out when i run fullscreen 3d apps, i have a radeon 9600XT with the latest propietary drivers
<crouchingMonkey2> what line do i add to xorg.conf to get my monitor to display a 1200x1024 ?
<duck> I don't see the point... why give a normal user root-ish access to everything with his own pass?
<danc3> duck: you don't if you set up sudo correctly
<nitrosport_5> where do i get GNU Autoconf for ubuntu?
<spine> duck, its not suppossed to be the same password, tho everyone uses the same pass
<iBalo> duck: for the same reasons and considerations OSX is doing it
<pianoboy3333> I need help with a ATI OpenGL problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=786639#post786639
<soundray> echilon: are you on breezy?
<duck> and what reasons does osx have for it?
<lampshade> sudo can have its downsides too.  Like now for example, I'm in the habit of just typing sudo in front of everything cause I usually have to do that anyway.  That's pretty well just as bad as running root.  So in the long run I personally cant decide which is better
<duck> besides a retarded userbase
<spine> duck, usefullness u cant seem to see
<hermes> how do you change then the password of the sudo?
<danc3> duck: are  you a n00b?
<soundray> duck, unless you have a support question or want to help, I suggest you find another channel.
<iBalo> duck: if you need a real root terminal you can still go sudo -s
<lampshade> duck, OSX wins.  Linux wishes it could be OSX a lot of the time
<spine> can some one help me out with this little problem i have, i want my second monitor to blank out when i run fullscreen 3d apps, i have a radeon 9600XT with the latest propietary drivers......PLZ!
<duck>  spineduck, its not suppossed to be the same password, tho everyone uses the same pass << it was the same as my user account per default :S
<danc3> duck: then set sudo up properly!!!
<nitrosport_5> where do i get GNU Autoconf for ubuntu?
<duck> nah
<danc3> noob
<spine> danc3, lmao
<ryan> hey guys
<duck> I don't use sudo
<ryan> i have a question
<danc3> because you're a noob
<soundray> echilon, ping
<do_me_nice> hey, i want to copy a file from my ntfs windows partion onto my linux partion... how would i do that... it tells me its read only... is there any way around this?
<spine> thats fine dude su root 4 ever, leave us out
<duck> so I'm a noob... explain it's frigging purpose
<danc3> no
<leobeta> whats the difference between sudo and su ?
<danc3> read it yourself
<leobeta> the real deal
<erUSUL> nitrosport_5, apt-get install build-essentials
<lampshade> do_me_nice, umm you mean it is write protected after you copied it or it doesn't copy?
<leobeta> what is it?
<dyrne> do_me_nice: sudo gedit /etc/fstab find the line for that partition and change the options column to umask=000,defaults
<ryan> does anyone know of a program like limewire
<do_me_nice> lampshade: it refuses to copy
<dyrne> do_me_nice: then umount remount
<lampshade> hmmm
<spine> ryan, frostwaire
<ryan> thats in the repositores
<iBalo> OSX shows to Linux what can be done if efforts are centralized and egomania and neurosis is suppressed by economical considerations. More in #ubuntu-offtopi
<erUSUL> do_me_nice, if it is read only you can copy it just with the gui
<redguy> leobeta: su is "switch user", sudo is "superuser do"
<spine> ryan, frostwire*
<IdleOne> duck what is it you want to know ?
<ryan> cool thanks
<duck> nvm
<duck> I'm reading it myself
<ryan> i tried apollon but it wont work for some reason
<leobeta> redguy: so sudo is safer
<nitrosport_5> erUSUL i did that and it gave me this E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<do_me_nice> erUSUL: i can only acess it through the terminal as a root user
<IdleOne> duck tell me Ill explain if I can ()
<torstein_> exit
<lampshade> ryan, I don't think it is in the repos though I just checked
<erUSUL> nitrosport_5, apt-get install build-essential ?
<nitrosport_5> yea
<erUSUL> !tell do_me_nice about windowsdrives
<spine> ryan, frostwire is good, its just a limewire clone, and its open source
<duck> I want to know why I should use sudo instead of su
<redguy> leobeta: you can allow certain users to run only specified commands with root priviledges with sudo.
<nitrosport_5> there we go it isnt essentials it is essential
<_jason> duck: have you read the wiki page?
<redguy> duck: because using su allows you to have root's password disabled
<leobeta> redguy: yea, but the user must know the root pass, or how ?
<erUSUL> !tell duck about sudo
<ryan> do i have to download it from another source
<redguy> duck: darn usind sudo of course
<duck> IdleOne wanted to explain :)
<danc3> duck is a n00b, who doesn't want to learn, or try to learn
<danc3> ignored
<soundray> ryan, check out other choices first: apt-cache search peer file sharing
<duck> lol
<duck> danc3 is an elitist
<duck> :D
<nitrosport_5> ok after i did that erUSUL, when i am trying to build bzflag it says it cant locate the gnu autoconf
<redguy> leobeta: no, the user identifies with his own password
<IdleOne> duck:  sudo = super user do ( using sudo forces you tho think before you do something that could be potentialy harmful to the system.
<duck> ok
<dyrne> duck: everyone kinda rebells against sudo when first moving to a debian type distro but if you give it a few weeks i think youll prefer it
<lampshade> dyrne, I agree
<soundray> dyrne: seconded
<spine> duck, OK... you should because sudo works just like SU without giving all of the root access, so you would have less of a chance to pull a noob-move
<erUSUL> nitrosport_5, apt-get install autoconf
<lampshade> I hated it, but I like it now, except for the one problem that I tend to overdo it now for all commands like cat  and shit
<redguy> dyrne: is sudo default in debian? since when? etch?
<duck> I'm not that noob
<_jason> spine: actually anything you can do with su you can do with sudo
<ryan> is that dcc program good?
<leobeta> redguy: ajam, so as root i must allow somehow that user to use sudo for something specific, is that right?
<soundray> lampshade: I get 'man shit: No manual entry for shit'
<nitrosport_5> thanks erUSUL it is downloading it now!
<IdleOne> duck:  even experienced user make mistakes sumtimes.
<soundray> lampshade: cat is there, though ;)
<erUSUL> leobeta, yes
<erUSUL> nitrosport_5, np
<leobeta> i see
<ryan> how do i launch that these programs once i get them
<spine> duck, granted
<spine> can some one help me out with this little problem i have, i want my second monitor to blank out when i run fullscreen 3d apps, i have a radeon 9600XT with the latest propietary drivers......PLZ!
<SGershon> Hi. Is there a reason for using a "2048 bit" keysize on GPG, instead of "1024"? Is that really necessary?
<leobeta> erUSUL: now i'm intriged about how i set those rules as root for some iser
<erUSUL> leobeta, yes see 'man sudoers'
<leobeta> user*
<leobeta> oh
<leobeta> ok, thx
<soundray> ryan: usually the name of the main binary is the same as the package name.
<ryan> thanks
<lampshade> soundray, hahah I once laughed out loud in class when I looked at my friends screen and I saw him typing in this order "man ls"  then "man less"  then "man man" then all of a sudden I see "man whore"  and I had to excuse myself from the room I laughed so hard
<redguy> leobeta: kindof, you can allow a certain user to do anything also. you can even configure sudo, so that it won't ask for a password. sudo is much more flexible than su, period.
<duck> anyway, thanks guys
<duck> I appreciate you helping a 'noob' ;)
<soundray> ryan: failing that, you will find info in /usr/share/doc/[packagename] 
<redguy> leobeta: the sudo manpage is friendly, after the "language descrition" part
<calamari> dyrne: found the app I was looking for: bintrans.. but it doesn't support amd64 so it looks like I'm out of luck.. hehe
<SGershon> Specially when I se that gPG presents it now as 'default' size!
<duck> mental note: don't bitch about sudo in here anymore :X
<leobeta> thx u, ill get into that :)
<SGershon> Hi. Is there a reason for using a "2048 bit" keysize on GPG, instead of "1024"? Is that really necessary?
<lampshade> SGershon, my thoughts are, if you go for GPG security, why not go all out and do the max it can do
<soundray> lampshade: can I pm you?
<danc3> SGershon: no, it's not necessary
<spine> duck, just configure it man, ul see its nice to not have to type ur password all the time
<erUSUL> SGershon, i will choose a 4096 key size this days ;)
<lampshade> soundray, yeah
<GTX> !info net-snmp
<SGershon> lampshade, it just sound too big.
<GTX> Is there a package for net-snmp ?
<GTX> I cant seem to find it
<SGershon> erUSUL, LOL.
<nitrosport_5> erUSUL after i did that it tells me i need automake 1.6 or higher. i did  apt-get install automake, it installed 1.4 but then it said it needed higher, so i did automake1.8 and it downloaded it but bzflag still thinks i have 1.4. what can i do?
<duck> spine: I will :0
<SGershon> erUSUL, It would be really paranoya!
<redguy> nitrosport_5: maybe running sudo update-alternatives automake and selecting the 1.8 version would solve your probem
<erUSUL> !info autoconf
<ubotu> autoconf: (automatic configure script builder), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.59a-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 371 kB, Installed size: 1472 kB
<ubuntu> Hola
<nitrosport_5> sudo update-alternatives automake i did that and it said unknow aregument automake
<erUSUL> nitrosport_5, in breezy it is v 2.59 as shown by the bot. are you running warty?
<SGershon> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> nitrosport_5: try update-alternatives --config automake
<ubuntu> slut
<GTX> _jason, You know any thing which runs on php/mysql and shows u how much ur doing per sec
<_jason> GTX: nope
<GTX> :L/
<_jason> GTX: try the php and/or mysql channels maybe, if no one here knows
<GTX> ;p
<redguy> _jason: seems I should print "if you don't know, don't guess" somewhere ...
<ryan> ok
<ryan> im trying to download frostwire
<nitrosport_5> YAY! thanks for all of the help _jason and erUSUl
<ryan> i click on the linux download
<ryan> and it says i cant open the file or whatever
<amyn> from where i can download codecs of totem movie player for playing mpsz/movies of my mounted drives of xp
<ryan> how do i install programs i download
<amyn> ?
<andi5> hm... i quite happily used the package libglib2.0-0-dbg (glib with debug symbols), but somehow it does not work any longer.... ldconfig does not create links in /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib ... is this intended (because everything seems to look for libglib-2.0.so.0) ... anyone? thanks in advance!!
<_jason> ryan: is it a .deb?
<ryan> no
<soundray> !tell amyn about w32codecs
<ryan> .rpm
<soundray> amyn: read ubotu's message.
<_jason> ryan: you are using ubuntu right?
<ryan> yes
<danc3> when does n00b hour end?
<_jason> ryan: http://www.frostwire.com/static/downloads.html click on the one for ubuntu
<duck> when danc3 leaves
<lampshade> ryan, get the Ubuntu version of Frostwire from their site.  They have a package.  Download that, then sudo dpkg -i fileyoudownloaded
<danc3> unbelieveable
<pianoboy3333> ATI help please! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=786639#post786639
<danc3> pianoboy3333: to fix any ATI problem, put it in the dumpster, and go buy an Nvidia video card.  Done.
<imachine_> hello ;] 
<ryan> i cant find it at the site
<duck> real helpful danc3
<duck> wow
<SGershon> So... What keysize are YOU using in your GPG keys?
<ryan> wait i think i found it
<danc3> SGershon: I'm not using GPG keys
<duck> he's a n00b
<duck> he doesn't know how to
<ryan> ok now
<imachine_> question - how can I use something like DMix ALSA extention on Ubuntu?
<ryan> i have it
<ryan> i dont know how to install it with sudo
<_jason> ryan: where is it? desktop?
<SGershon> danc3, LOL. You can answer on the size you would want to use, if you used GPG.
<ryan> mainly because i dont know what sudo is
<danc3> ryan: somebody already told you how!
<ryan> i know
<ryan> but
<ryan> i dont understand it
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<imachine_> danc3, do you know perhaphs where i could read about such information?
<danc3> SGershon: let me ask you this:  why do you think you need to use GPG keys?
<IdleOne> !tell ryan  about sudo
<danc3> imachine_: what information?
<IdleOne> !tell ryan  about repos
<IdleOne> !tell ryan  about cli
<imachine_> cuz gpg keys are 1337
<imachine_> ;d
<danc3> right
<SGershon> danc3, I have such secret things in my Conquer_The_World folder...
<ryan> i know about the repos
<imachine_> danc3, about using the dmix extension in alsa on ubuntu.
<danc3> SGershon: yeah, that's what I thought
<SGershon> There are many people in black suits trying to look at it!
<SGershon> ;)
<ryan> im confused
<ryan> is ubuntu not linux then?
<Sicka> I was given the following link http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdrip for getting dvd::rip to work; it is still not working properly. When I start up it says I'm missing a bunch of stuff. Most of it I already have, and the rest of it I can't seem to get through apt-get. I thought I updated my repositories correctly, but some of the stuff in the instructions is different from my sources.list and I think that it's because it's typed up for hoary
<duck> not as confused as danc3, rest assured
<danc3> imachine_: I don't know about any dmix extension
<Sicka> someone help please?!
<imachine_> danc3, its for software mixing in alsa.
<imachine_> i have a soundcard without a hardware mixer onboard.
<danc3> imachine_: what makes you think I know something about it?
<redguy> Sicka: what are you missing
<imachine_> or at least one supported by ubuntu.
<imachine_> when i use winamp i get no voice in skype
<pianoboy3333> danc3: yes.... I need to wait a couple months tho... can't go on much longer w/o bzflag...
<imachine_> or so
<imachine_> ;] 
<Sicka> redguy: just a sec let me look
<ryan> im reading all this stuff
<danc3> pianoboy3333: ok then
<ryan> but
<SGershon> I never really HAD to use GPG, but now I want to learn a bit about it.
<ryan> i still dont understand it
<soundray> ryan: you've found someone knowledgeable and helpful (_jason), why don't you try and listen to what he says?
<danc3> ryan: but.... you're stupid?
<_jason> ryan: please don't use enter as punctuation.  I'll talk you through it, just tell me where the file is, desktop?
<ryan> um ok let me see
<bimberi> ubotu tell danc3 about conduct
<IdleOne> danc3:  theres is something very wrong with your attitude...change it or leave but stop being rude to ppl who are asking for help
<lampshade> ryan, no, Ubuntu is linux, it is just that linux is generic, refers to just the kernel or brain.  You could use the Linux thing they have, but it will be easier to use the flavorr that is compatible, which is Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> SGershon, no mean to be harsh but just use 2048 or 4096 and be done with it...
<redguy> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Sicka> redguy: so far, ImageMagick and dvdxchap...
<redguy> Sicka: see what ubotu thinks about ubuntuguide
<ryan> thanks lampshade
<ryan> ok i think its on the desktop
<bimberi> ubotu tell SGershon about gpg
<redguy> !info imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: (Image manipulation programs), section graphics, is optional. Version: 6:6.2.3.4-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1301 kB, Installed size: 3688 kB
<erUSUL> Sicka, are you using dapper?
<ryan> its in a window that says downloads
<lampshade> ryan, in other words, both will work, but it is probably a single command to make it work when you use the Ubuntu package.  (sometimes there will be dependencies it will need too but if that happens we can deal with that when it comes)
<bimberi> good
<Sicka> erUSUL: I'm not sure what that is
<ryan> oh ok
<_jason> ryan: ok, opena terminal by going to applications menu > accessories > terminal
<ryan> ok there
* Kr4t05 is away: 
<SGershon> Thanks bimberi.
<andrew_> hey all - does an LVM need to be formatted any particular way?
* Kr4t05 is away: 
<bimberi> SGershon: np, hopefully useful :)
<SGershon> And thanks, erUSUL.
<_jason> ryan: now type 'ls', does it list FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb ?
<andrew_> like i have a physical partition and i want it to be xfs lvm
<redguy> andrew_: explain: formatted
<andrew_> um, let me rephrase my question. i have a blank partition and i want it to be xfs and expandable with lvm
<ryan> no says gtk gnutella dowloads
<Kr4t05> gee
<Kr4t05> The people in #gaim are really mean. :(
<soundray> andrew_: have you read the wiki stuff? See...
<MrRio> Kr4t05: how come?
<soundray> !lvm
<RollyW> so are the people in #apache
<ubotu> it has been said that lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Morfosomo> is it normal that firefox takes 100M ram to run?
<Ng> Morfosomo: how are you measuring that?
<erUSUL> SGershon, np. good luck with your "world domination plans" :D
<soundray> andrew_: oops, not wiki, but nevertheless...
<Ng> Morfosomo: and which version?
<_jason> ryan: ok let's assume it went to downloads.  do 'cd downloads' and then 'ls', is it listed now?
<nitrosport_5> im starting to like sudo
<Sicka> I'm also missing dvdrecord
<redguy> SGershon: and remeber who your real friends were, after you succeed :-)
<Sicka> I have a feeling that would be an important one
<erUSUL> Morfosomo, yes it may be. firefox is known for "leaking" memory
<soundray> Morfosomo: yours is fairly modest...
<SGershon> erUSUL, redguy, I think I've talked too much about it already... Shh! People are hearing!  ;)
<ryan> cd downloads says no such file or directory
<Ng> soundray: its memory usage is often misread and is easy to alter in 1.5
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643 having issues with Doom 3...
<Morfosomo> 1.x am reading it off the services tab in system monitor tool
<Yango_> how do I install all manpages? I did man syslog and didn't get anything, same goes for most of the C library functions
<_jason> ryan: download the file again and put it on your desktop if you don't know where it is
<ryan> ok
<andrew_> anyone can help me out with lvm?
<erUSUL> Yango_, apt-cache search manpages
<ryan> ok
<soundray> Ng: thanks, I'll look it up when I get fed up with restarting it ;)
<Sicka> so is there any advice on my missing packages?
<Morfosomo> the thing is my soundstreams from internet radio are chopping up i tested the connection and its not slow
<Sicka> And what is dapper?
<Ng> soundray: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/ben/ - see the february 14th entry
<bimberi> Yango_: manpages-dev should have C library functions, not sure about syslog
<Kaan-> how can i enlarge fonts in xmms or audacity?
<Yango_> i was missing manpages-dev manpages-posix manpages-posix-dev
<ryan> ok its on my desktop now
<bimberi> Yango_: man syslogd ?
<richard_> some now how can i write over fat32 partition?
<redguy> Sicka: I would undo all changes that ubuntuguide suggested
<_jason> ryan: heh I skipped a step before :), do 'cd ~/Desktop' make sure you use a capital D
<erUSUL> Sicka, is the next version of ubuntu.
<redguy> Sicka: also, do you have all repositories enabled?
<^Ocean^> is there anything special i need todo to get the mic port working on my sound card? And permissions or anything that need to get changed ?
<Sicka> redguy: I already disabled the changes from ubuntu guide...
<Sicka> and let me check my repositories in synaptic...
<ryan> still says no such file or directory
<ryan> i typed in cd~/Desktop
<IdleOne> add a space afater cd
<Sicka> redguy: A couple are disabled, should i check them?
<_jason> ryan: 'cd ~/Desktop', there is a space
<IdleOne> after*
#ubuntu 2006-03-08
<ryan> ahhhh
<ryan> sorry
<soundray> ^Ocean^: not usually, but you may have to unmute and bring the microphone level up with alsamixer
<ryan> ok
<richard_> someone can help me to use a fat32 partition since ubuntu?
<^Ocean^> soundray, i did that...
<^Ocean^> still no luck
<ryan> it worked
<redguy> Sicka: enable unvierse and multiverse
<^Ocean^> set it to capture as well
<_jason> ryan: now 'sudo dpkg -i Frost<tab>', and <tab> means press the tab key (watch the magic)
<redguy> Sicka: nothing more should be necessary
<bimberi> ubotu tell richard_ about vfat
<Sicka> redguy: That was done quite a while ago, as I've been listening to mp3's and playing dvd's for a while now
<ryan> ok its on there now
<RollyW> apache is telling me that no listening sockets are available, how do i change the port or w.e?
<Sicka> redguy: The only ones left disabled are backports
<soundray> ^Ocean^: sometimes stopping esd helps (System-Prefs-Sound, uncheck sound server startup)
<_jason> ryan: press enter
<redguy> Sicka: so I can presume that you have libdecss installed and you can read encrypted dvds?
<ryan> is it my password?
<_jason> ryan: yep
<ryan> its not showing up
<_jason> ryan: that's ok, jsut type it
<ryan> got it
<ryan> YAY
<ryan> i think its working
<_jason> ubotu: tell ryan about cli
<ryan> one moment
<redguy> ubotu: tell ryan about enter
<_jason> ryan: make sure you read ubotu's link so that you can learn all about the terminal
<Morfosomo> ok cpu usage is not going under 10% and my memory is at 40% out of 512 megs i know this aint supossed to be that way
<Sicka> redguy: I'm not familiar with that package, libdecss, I just tried to install it but apt-get couldn't find the package
<Morfosomo> any ideas?
<ryan> sorry redguy>
<soundray> Morfosomo: no, that's all fine.
<ryan> ok.
<soundray> Morfosomo: Linux uses memory for buffers and such instead of letting it lie around idle.
<ryan> i really apreciate it jason.
<jimmyxx> hi can anyone help me with my font problem - i installed loads of ttf files in my usr/share/fonts and now everything is all messed up - most websites use really wierd fonts - everything is just messed up!
<nitrosport_5> azlright i downloaded and make'ed the bzflagcvs so how can i get it to install so i can play it
<redguy> Sicka: run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<redguy> Sicka: with sudo
<Morfosomo> and its loaded some 12 meg into virtual mem when it still got ram available
<milestone> hi all
<_jason> ryan: np, but it's a good idea now to read those tutorials and understand this stuff on your own
<soundray> Morfosomo: if applications need it, Linux hands it out smartly.
<milestone> i accidentally removed some files from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<ryan> Ill try to read it i just get lost in the jargon.
<redguy> Sicka: dvdrecord is in dvdrtools package
<milestone> is there  a way to restore them i.e. by re-installing the package?
<soundray> Morfosomo: that's nothing to worry about either.
<IdleOne> ryan:  it'll get easier ()
<Morfosomo> ok,. then why is the stream beeing chopped?
<jimmyxx> can anyone help me with my font problem?
<ryan> could it possibly get harder?
<ryan> lol?
<soundray> Morfosomo: what stream?
<Kr4t05> Is anyone else having problems with Doom 3?
<redguy> Sicka: imagemagick should be in the imagemagick package
<ohoel> aren't the dapper  flights mirrored anywhere?
<Sicka> redguy: Okay I just installed those two
<ryan> i have the problem that my moms comp only has 256 ram so it wont play it.
<Morfosomo> sound streams,. internet radio and such,. tried various "stations" same results,. use to be fine till today
<soundray> Kr4t05: I do actually: it gives me nightmares ;)
<duck> anyone know how to strip mirc colors in xchat 2.6.0 (that comes with breezy)? the option seems to be displaced :S
<Wibble-> hey... does anyone know how I can get the ppp_mppe module for 2.6.12 on ubuntu, or how to check if it is compiled into the default kernel?
<ryan> but i doubt that that is what you were asking.
<Sicka> redguy: ok and imagemagick is there now
<Kr4t05> soundray: I meant technical issues. :P
<redguy> Sicka: what else were you missing?
<adub> i need the madwifi atheros chipset drivers if anyone can help me out i think the download is down from their site cant find it anywhere else on the web
<soundray> Morfosomo: that'll be a network throughput issue.
<jimmyxx> can anyone help me with my problem, i installed like 100 fonts and now all the websites use really wierd fonts - some applications do too?! please help!
<Sicka> redguy: Checking one more time...
<soundray> Kr4t05: oh, those have all gone since I stopped playing it.
<richard_> bimberi: how can i write over a fat32 partition?
<_jason> jimmyxx: they probably use times new roman, arial, and verdana
<soundray> Kr4t05: sorry, I'm not being very helpful here, I know.
<Morfosomo> some something tween their server and my isp went b0rk?
<jimmyxx> _jason - i have installed those though - using crossover office
<jimmyxx> do i need to actually put the ttf files in there too?
<Morfosomo> thing is i ve tried various stations,. i dont think they are all in the same network areas
<soundray> Morfosomo: either that, or your router is throttling, or you have a download happening in parallel.
<Kr4t05> soundray: Well, when I try to start it, I get a load of error messages in the terminal. You think you could help?
<navarone> jimmyxx, with the website fonts you can simply specify what fonts to use to display sites in your web browser's preferences
<bimberi> richard_: you can format it using mkfs - 'man mkfs'
<_jason> jimmyxx: well I'm just saying that those are probably the ``weird fonts'' since a default install will use freesans iirc
<Sicka> redguy: subtitle2pgm...
<Morfosomo> no downloads,. checked that,. and i used to be hable to stream three diferent stations across my lan lossless
<jimmyxx> _jason: how can i reverse what i've done?
<redguy> Sicka: in that time I will tell you how you can look for certain files: first of all there's apt-cache. You can search package names and descriptions with apt-cache search what_to_search_for. The second usefull tool is apt-file.
<soundray> Kr4t05: I may or I may not. Put them up on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in any case. Someone might know what to do.
<phiber_optic> how can I compile a c++ program?
<majd> what's a good folder to install all my programs to?
<soundray> Morfosomo: what player are you using?
<richard_> bimberi: i share this partition with windows, for that reason i can't change the file system?
<Sicka> redguy: how do I use it?
<_jason> jimmyxx: as navarone suggested you can specify what fonts to use in programs' settings.  You can also just uninstall the fonts
<redguy> Sicka: apt-file allows you to search the contents of the packages. You most propably have to install it, after that you have to do apt-file update.
<jetscreamer> you share what with what?
<bimberi> richard_: mkdosfs   :)
<jetscreamer> i think the terminology is a little off.. maybe hd
<Morfosomo> now it chockes on one stream
<redguy> Sicka: when you have it updated (it downloads different files than apt-get) you can search packages with apt-file search what_to_search_for
<Morfosomo> tried xmms and bmp(variant)
<yaman> hi every one can any one help me and tell me how to change the startup menu because i installed the ubunto and i am new on linux using so i want to make the windowsxp first in the startup menu
<navarone> richard are you trying to install ubuntu on a partition that is fat32?
<redguy> Sicka: subtitle2pgm is in subtitleripper
<Sicka> redguy: thanks i'll try it out
<jimmyxx> hey _jason i just checked - firefox is set to use sans?
<Sicka> redguy: Cool subtitleripper I'm also missing dvdxchap...
<jimmyxx> the application looks fine - the websites look terrible?
<Morfosomo> all was fine,. till these days,.. it aint my connect,. it happens with all stations,. and my hardware is a wee bit acting up
<nitrosport_5> ok i downloaded and compiled the cvs of bzflag, how can i install it to use it? i am a total N00b!
<ryan> ok now frostwire is there but it wont run
<jetscreamer> yaman: enable savedefault in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[Leo] > 'night
<Kr4t05> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643
<yaman> thenx
<yaman> thank you y very much
<yaman> thanx
<jetscreamer> np
<majd> what's a good folder to install all my programs to?
<soundray> Morfosomo: I see, so your setup hasn't changed, but the bmp/xmms behavior has. Correct?
<ryan> says something about upgrading the java something or other
<Kr4t05> majd: /opt/ is okay.
<Morfosomo> correct
<redguy> Sicka: ogmtools
<jetscreamer> that manilla folder you got at officemax should work...
<majd> Kr4t05, where's that at?
<redguy> Sicka: install apt-file and you'll find all necessary packages in no-time
<Morfosomo> well only a minor update to iirsc client(automatic suggstion, i followed it)
<soundray> majd, your question doesn't make very much sense in ubuntu. Are you talking about programs you've written?
<ryan> can i download the java files in the repos
<jetscreamer> /usr/local is common
<majd> soundray, no, just programs off the internet
<Kr4t05> majd: You could also put them in your home folder if you remember not to delete them.
<nitrosport_5> ok i downloaded and compiled the cvs of bzflag, how can i install it to use it? i am a total N00b
<jetscreamer> nitrosport_5: why didn't you just install it
<majd> Kr4t05, how else would i uninstall?
<Wibble-> How come I have kernel image 2.6.12 yet there is only kernel source 2.6.11 in apt?
<IdleOne> !tell ryan  about java
<jetscreamer> via apt-get
<Sicka> redguy: thanks it's installed I'll try everything and come back if it doesn't work
<soundray> majd: first, try to find the software you need in the ubuntu repositories. They'll give you the least trouble.
<redguy> Sicka: cool
<nitrosport_5> cause i wanted the cvs, so what do i do to use it
<Kr4t05> majd: dpkg -r <app name> is the proper way to uninstall, last I knew.
<navarone> jimmyxx, in firefox settings click advanced next to fonts and uncheck the "let websites use...yada yada" box...see if that helps any
<soundray> majd: if you do have to get something that isn't an ubuntu package, the best base directory to put it in is /usr/local/
<majd> soundray, i'm installing Zend studio
<Sicka> redguy: here's the thing though, everything that I do have installed, it's telling me that it's still missing!
<Morfosomo> ok cpu and mem usage are gradually spiking
<Sicka> redguy: for all I know I have it all
<bimberi> Wibble-: probably the 'main' repository isn't enabled, check your sources.list or pastebin it to give us a look
<majd> it's not in the repos..but you answered my question...thanks
<redguy> Sicka: restarted dvdrip?
<Sicka> redguy: yep
<Sicka> redguy: maybe I need to log out?
<redguy> Sicka: hrm...
<jetscreamer> see also dpkg --purge
<Wibble-> bimberi, it is enabled...
<jetscreamer> dvdrip makes 0 byte files
<Sicka> redguy: and does it make any difference that I'm using the 64 edition?
<nitrosport_5> ok i downloaded and compiled the cvs of bzflag, how can i install it to use it? i am a total N00b
<jetscreamer> let me know if it works for you
<soundray> Morfosomo: "gradually spiking" is an oxymoron ;)
<redguy> Sicka: hmm not sure, might
<Morfosomo> i noticed, was hoping you wouldnt :P
<dennis_> what is a HO.sh file?
<Morfosomo> rising,..
<bimberi> Wibble-: aha, it's in main in breezy-security, is that enabled?
<Sicka> redguy: Oh, but I just remembered a tip that my buddy gave me. He said that DVDShrink works just fine in Wine
<Sicka> redguy: Maybe I'll check that out
<soundray> Morfosomo: have you tried the Microsoft method of system fine tuning?
<nitrosport_5> ok i downloaded and compiled the cvs of bzflag, how can i install it to use it? i am a total N00b
<redguy> Sicka: hrm can you run wine in 64?
<Kr4t05> Is there any sort of command that cleans up your filesystem. Like Disk Cleanup in WinXP?
<jetscreamer> dennis_: open it up in a text editor and see... .sh is a script
<navarone> soundray, you mean reinstall?
<Sicka> redguy: guess I'll find out in a few minutes
<majd> soundray, i'm installing zend through it's installer (.bin), it tells me i don't have premissions to /usr/local/    do i need to run it differently?
<dennis_> but i cant find it
<Extreme_Unction> kr4t05: Ever get doom running?
<redguy> Sicka: well, when I install something that dvdrip wants, it can see it after it's installed
<Morfosomo> i hate to slap the penguin but i did reset yes
<jetscreamer> nitrosport_5: usually just make install
<soundray> navarone: no, first line is reboot ;)
<Kr4t05> Extreme_Unction: No. :/
<soundray> majd, call the installer with sudo
<nitrosport_5> i tried that bust i cant find where a shortcut to the program is
<redguy> Sicka: do you have a 32 chroot or something?
<Kr4t05> Extreme_Unction: You wanna look at my pastebin?
<redguy> Sicka: 32 bit
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: did you try the sdl package with the -alsa on it
<Extreme_Unction> Nope :D
<Extreme_Unction> I gotta head out
<Sicka> redguy: sorry i'm not familiar with chroot
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: ?
<dennis_> were can i find HO.sh?
<saniX> majd, sudo ./program
<majd> soundray, sudo ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin
<majd>  ?
<jetscreamer> did ... you... try ... to ... install... the... sdl package... with the -alsa not -all or whatever
<Kr4t05> Extreme_Unction: Now, I'm having problems with Doom3.
<soundray> majd: should work.
<suryam> ew doom3
<saniX> majd, sudo ./ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: I have no clue.
<redguy> Sicka: well, I'm not too familliar with 64 bit ubuntu...
<jetscreamer> i pasted the botspam for you yesterday...
<Sicka> redguy: how do i find out if I have 32 bit chroot?
<nitrosport_5> jetscreamer: make install didnt work
<Morfosomo> is there a way i can "flush" the swap or find out which apps data is stored there?
<Morfosomo> is got like 12 meg in it
<majd> saniX, soundray, it worked with the ./ thank you very much
<jetscreamer> !info libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian-alsa: (Simple DirectMedia Layer (with X11 and ALSA options)), section libs, is extra. Version: 1.2.7+1.2.8cvs20041007-5.3ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 175 kB, Installed size: 456 kB
<mjr> Morfosomo, sudo swapoff -a ; sudo swapon -a
<devios> !uname -a
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, devios
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: try to install that one and see if it works
<saniX> majd, cool job ;p
<mjr> Morfosomo, shouldn't be a reason to do that, though
<redguy> !tell Sicka about chroot
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: that's how to fix q4, so should work for d3
<Morfosomo> am just wild guessing that maybe part of the player program is there causing the stalls
<devios> hey all - I dual boot and haven't used my ubuntu install in ages...  I can't get synaptec working...
<redguy> Sicka: but I doubt that you have it
<colm> devios, try command line - sudo apt-get update
<lampshade> devios, I would try sudo apt-get update
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: apt-ing
<jetscreamer> nitrosport_5: might be some howto on the bzflag site, no idea
<lampshade> update your machines info on stuff
<soundray> Kr4t05: have you got 3d acceleration?
<Kr4t05> soundray: As far as I knew.
<nitrosport_5> hmm, ill just get the install package
<lampshade> Does glxgears print out fps for you people?  I thought it used to, but mine doesn't now, was that something that was changed?
<redguy> Sicka: hmm, hoary instructions again...
<bimberi> ubotu tell lampshade about glxgears
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Still not working.
<jetscreamer> glxgears does here
<redguy> Sicka: well, it seems that I can't deal with your problem :/
<Sicka> redguy: Lots of hoary instructions not updated...
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9643 <<-- error output.
<Sicka> redguy: well I appreciate the effort
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: you will probably still need that file and not the one it replaced, so i'd leave it installed if it was me
<nitrosport_5> what is the command to see if ubuntu has the 3d drivers for my video card
<Morfosomo> well that wasent it
<Morfosomo> still getting chopped sound from any station i choose
<Kr4t05> soundray, jetsreamer: Let me try reinstalling my drivers.
<jetscreamer> ah
<dennis_> HO.sh
<nitrosport_5> ubotu tell nitrosport_5 about glxgears
<soundray> Kr4t05: good idea.
<bimberi> nitrosport_5: glxinfo | grep rendering   (look for 'Yes')
<dennis_> how do i change from GNU libgcj to sun?
<alanon> when my install is finished and X is about to start (i think) the computer halts.. help?
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: what xorg vid driver. nv? nvidia-glx? nvidia-binary? you'll 'probably' find that the nvidia-binary functions and the others don't. not sure, i do know this is how it is for some required gl headers when you compile radiant.
<devios> I get a bunch of "Failed to fetch" errors when I do apt-get update... how do I get the latest repositories file?  how do I even figure out which ubuntu release I am running?
<alanon> I've tried different disks, but anyway it halts after the first reboot..
<dyrne> anyone currently using xfce in dapper? hows it working?
<bimberi> devios: lsb_release -a
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: and you have mesa-indirect listed...
<lee> hello all.  thunderbird has suddenly stopped working -- I haven't upgraded it or the system lately, it just suddenly died whilst I was using it and now it refuses to start giving this error: DOUBLE-CLICK: 400 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 159: 13594 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"} ... anybody know how to fix it?
<bimberi> ubotu tell devios about repos
<devios> Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<jimmyxx> cheers navarone - i've fixed it, a mate just gave me arial.tff - threw it in the directory with the other odd fonts and its worked a treat!
<devios> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<navarone> okie jimmyxx
<bimberi> devios: ah, that factoid from ubotu won't be much use (has sample lists for breezy and dapper)
<bimberi> devios: although if you change breezy to hoary in the breezy one that would be standard list
<Morfosomo> erm,. though about one of em replies,.. whats the way to "de throttle" a router? a l windoz?
<saniX> hello lee ;p
<bimberi> devios: or use source-o-matic :)
<lee> hello saniX
<lee> anybody have idea idea why thunderbird would just stop working like that?
<AngryElf> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between desktops?
<phiber_optic> AngryElf, ctrl alt arrows
<idefix_> can you open odt-files with MS word?
<AngryElf> thanx
<_jason> idefix_: no
<Morfosomo> hmmm,. got another hint,.. etherape is telling me it dosent find a suitable interface
<phiber_optic> AngryElf, thats too change workspaces
<lee> AngryElf: if you go to System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, you can set your own up
<colm> AngryElf, system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<pcarnie> Please can anybody help. I spoke to someone earlier regarding an issue with screen resolution in Gnome/X. I have sort of resolved the issue by using the VESA driver. If i try to use the ATI or Radeon driver I cannot use 1280x1024. Has anybody else had this problem
<Kr4t05> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<holobyted> hey all.. should I need to configure anything to enable DVI output on my graphics card?
<ompaul> idefix_, no it is not advanced enough, and it is the same reason MS are not getting work in some states these days
<idefix_> when I try to save as word 97/2000/XP OpenOffice Writer crashes :-(
<ompaul> idefix_, try to save it with what?
<idefix_> with OpenOffice, but the second attempt succeeded I think
<ompaul> idefix_, version?
<nitrosport_5> why when i try to open a .rpm it says file type not supported?
<devios> holy crap that  source-o-matic thing is great!
<_jason> nitrosport_5: because it's not supported
<idefix_> OpenOffice.org 1.9.129
<devios> thanks for your help, all...
<_jason> nitrosport_5: there are ways to use it, but it is preferred that you search the repos first
<nitrosport_5> is there somethin i can do to open that file?
<_jason> nitrosport_5: what is it?
<nitrosport_5> xorg and xfree86
<ryan> hey does anyone have an opinion of which is the best media player for ubuntu
<_jason> ryan: mplayer imo
<robertj> ryan: yes, they do
<saniX> pcarnie, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ryan> mplayer
<_jason> nitrosport_5: hrmm, why do you need an rpm for that?
<ryan> repos?
<nitrosport_5> jason: xorg and xfree86 packages
<nitrosport_5> jason i downloaded them to go with ati gfx driver
<ompaul> nitrosport_5, that is not how Ubuntu works, it has its own packages
<_jason> ubotu: tell nitrosport_5 about ati
* ompaul blames the trolls living under the bridge
<Morfosomo> is it normal to have the transfer rate fluctuate "heavily"? or is this like some "internet wide" issue?
<nitrosport_5> so how can i get the raedon 9550 driver?
<pcarnie> saniX, my xorg.conf is ok, it used to work with the ATI driver but for some reason it has stopped. In the screen res selector I just get the option 1024x768 the refresh says -25873Hz
<ompaul> nitrosport_5, read the message the bot sent you
<nitrosport_5> ok
<ompaul> pcarnie, you using 5.10?
<spine> can some one help me out with this little problem i have, i want my second monitor to blank out when i run fullscreen 3d apps, i have a radeon 9600XT with the latest propietary drivers......PLZ!
<spine> om going crazzy
<Morfosomo> geez this choped sound is getting me real ma
<Morfosomo> +d
<spine> 3d apps mess with my desktopgamma
<shiv> where do i get libdvdcss2 from?
<spine> so it looks real annoying
<pcarnie> no 6.04 but I had the provlem originally with 5.10.  Thought i'd try 6.04 to see if it was any better
<xerophyte> could somebody help me .. i have intel xeon processor, the old 2.6.11 kernel i had the 2 processor when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo but i used the same config and compiled the 2.6.15.5 .. but its keep giving me only one processor and i have enabled the smp and HT on the configuration .. does anybody know what am i missing
<ompaul> spine, when someone knows something they will talk
* IdleOne points to ompaul 
<chuckyp> xerophyte, nope you just need the smp kernel and it should work.
<spine> ompaul, thx
<saniX> pcarnie, try sudo gnome-display-properties &
<ompaul> pcarnie, I offer you #ubuntu+1 and >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< might help get some sanity in the interim
<pcarnie> saniX, OK
<Kr4t05> Ok
<canllaith> Heya, if I want to grab all packages required to compile gnome applications (so gtk & gnome -dev packages) is there a simple way of grabbing them all ?
<shiv> where do i get libdvdcss2 from?
<Morfosomo> is there a site for ubuntu "performance tunning" or something akin?
<shiv> which repo?
<IdleOne> spine Im am not certain but I believe you can set apps to only use one monitor...instead of trying to get the monitor to blank when using the app tell the app to only use 1 monitor
<Kr4t05> soundray, jetscreamer: Installing the drivers worked.
<xerophyte> chuckyp, i have the smp kernel but only getting one cpu but if i boot with old kernle i get 2 cpu
<ompaul> spine, I can't answer for propirtary drivers but that >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< might help you get back to base and you can start again,
<pcarnie> saniX, what should that do
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: yay i'm not a moron :)
<chuckyp> xerophyte, hrmm.... dunno there. Should be working.
<saniX> change your display
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer, soundray: But, my audio sounds really bad. ><
<pcarnie> ompaul, tried that already but no joy, smae result
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer, soundray: Like, metallic buzzing.
<IdleOne> shiv:  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ( if that is the package name ) orelse you need to find the package that is in
<idefix_> I try to copy a file to my floppy disk and when I type ls at /media/floppy I get ?      ?.??^  ??^?????  ??.??  ?????/?  ?.???  ??.0?  d?`?d?  i       ?.p?  r
<idefix_> ?      ?.??^  ???/?.?   ?      ?.?      ???    1.l    h?.??   l?.??  ?.p    w.d
<idefix_> ?.??^  ??.\?  ??.??     ??.?   ?.???    ?.?    *.?a!  h?3p    ?.m    p?.?
<shiv> how do I find that?
<lampshade> IdleOne, I think that package was removed from the Repos
<lampshade> or something
<idefix_> sorry for the flooding
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: alsa is the default. yesterday, i noticed you installing the sdl-oss package, which is why i remember your dilema
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell idefix_ about pastebin
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell idefix_ about paste
<ompaul> idefix_, don't paste again thanks
<IdleOne> lampshade:  not certain
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: the -oss one is probably gone now though.. (not positive)
<dejx> !dejx paste
<ubotu> dejx: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: It still sounds icky.
<IdleOne> !info libdvdcss2
<idefix_> but.. is my floppy not formatted right?
<Dae__> Hi, i would like to ask you something, i started my ubuntu and i got the warning for updates, i opened it and i got the warning message : It is not possible to upgrade all packages. Does that mean that 6.04 is out? and should i do that upgrade?
<danielnewbie> I'm a bit embarrassed to ask this, but what command(s) do I use to view the contents of a floppy disk?
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: you might check that, if it is or not installed. also, what sound card? (i mostly only know about sblive though)
<shiv> whichprgram will install .db on right clicking??
<robertj> daniel: do you want to use the command line or would you prefer the UGI/
<Kr4t05> Dae__: No. Dapper isn't out until... next month?
<robertj> err GUI
<stpere> Dae__, 6.04 will get out in 2006/04
<chuckyp> danielnewbie, ls  = list comparible to dir in dos
<shiv> which program will install .deb on right clicking??
<danielnewbie> ok
<chuckyp> shiv, dpkg
<jetscreamer> shiv: none by default that i know of
<robertj> shiv: not one in Breezy, only in dapper AFAIK
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: AC'97 VIA
<IdleOne> shiv: in terminal type dpkg -i filename.deb
<danielnewbie> I've tried accessing the floppy through Xfce, but I couldn't find it
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: no idea :(
<dejx> directory1
<dejx> ups
<dejx> http://pastebin.com/581124
<Dae__> yes but what are all this upgrades, it tells me to do apt-get dist-upgrade, and that will install sid
<jetscreamer> sid? there is no ubuntu sid
<idefix_> do you have to format floppy's for use in linux?
<pcarnie> ompaul, can I send you my xorg.conf??
<jetscreamer> idefix_: if they are not formatted yes
<Dae__> i mean unstable
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: lspci says: 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<idefix_> are linux formatted floppy's usable in windows?
<dejx> http://pastebin.com/581124
<Kr4t05> idefix_: if they're formatted with FAT
<mjr> idefix_, yes, if they contain a filesystem that Windows supports (notably FAT)
<ompaul> pcarnie, I would not be of much use with it
<funkyHat> Dae__, apt-get dist-upgrade won't upgrade you to a different version of the OS unless you change your repositories first
* Kr4t05 rubs lard into all of his floppies, so they have FAT.
<pcarnie> ompaul, not to worry
<shiv> whats gdeb? will that do it?
<danielnewbie> so, how do you see the floppy? I've tried ls, but I cant find it
<ubunturox> how do i setup a https server in apache2 with ubuntu ?
<Dae__> funkyHat so i should apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: only things i know of to check are: 1. is genrtc or rtc (modules) loaded. alsa like rtc not genrtc. 2.(wait for it)
<funkyHat> Dae__, all dist-urgrade does is smartly update packages with dependencies (like synaptic does).
<funkyHat> Dae__, yes
<Dae__> shouldn't i?
<IdleOne> shiv:  why not try dpkg -i filename.deb ..it might just work
<idefix_> how do I format at the BASH shell?
<Kr4t05> danielnewbie: sudo mount /dev/fd0
<idefix_> the format command doesn't exist
<danielnewbie> mount: can't find floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: 2. make sure snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss  are also loaded
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: You're losing me.
<shiv> hmm thanks let me do it
<Dae__> funkyHat ok thx for help, good night
<Kaan-> Is there any FAQ site based on the questions in this channel?
<jetscreamer> sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /place/to/mount/the/floppy
<danielnewbie> thanks
<idefix_> don't I have to use -t fvat arguments?
<IdleOne> Kaan-:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<dyrne> idefix_: mkfs.vfat or whatever
* lampshade punches Kr4t05 for that joke about fat filesystems
<ubunturox> how do i setup a https server in apache2 with ubuntu ?
<Kr4t05> lampshade: Ow...
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: those are all kernel-modules, modprobe loads em. if it helps, you need them listed in /etc/modules so they load on_boot
<lampshade> I admit I actually laughed out loud
<esac> what do i install to get wins support ?
<Kr4t05> lampshade: Glad to know that my humor is apprieciated. ;P
<jetscreamer> mkfs.msdos maybe
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Wow.
<jetscreamer> ls /sbin |grep -i mkfs
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: I really didn't want to do that much.
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: modconf will do both for you at the same time. it's in universe iirc
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Will apt get it?
<devios> isn't vmware free now?
<ozee> where to get working doom ?
<KakiPukul> vmware, isn't FREE at ALL
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Nevermind.
<idefix_> when you switch your floppy do you have to umount and remount?
<dyrne> devios: vmplayer is free but not free free
<esac> how can i permanently change the color of my bash prompt ?
<Hi^gh^LIfe> hey can someone help me ge the sound working on my  nforce410 board?
<Morfosomo> KakiPukul, i hate to discent,. theres a downloadable free version now
<devios> i understand that it's not 'free'
<Kr4t05> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ozee> anyone!!
<KakiPukul> well, the term FREE in Linux World, really means something else, FREEDOM :)
<devios> but I also am excited to be able to run a winxp desktop inside of ubuntu instead of having winxp be my primary os
<IdleOne> ozee:  this isnt a warez channel
<funkyHat> KakiPukul, you're wrong. VMware Server is free as in free (not as in freedom though ;))
<shiv> ahha I found the repo http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch03.html
<KakiPukul> free to download without charge for VMWare, yes :)
<GTX> How do I run a contrab which will go every 5minutes.
<IdleOne> shiv:  that isnt an ubuntu repos afaik
<KakiPukul> yes, ozee?
<chuckyp> GTX, 5 * * * I believe
<Seveas> nope
<KakiPukul> free to download without charge for VMWare, yes :) << well I am not wrong :)
<Seveas> GTX, */5 * * * *
<_jason> Seveas: nope
<shiv> I know but I just added it to the repo list and was able to install libdvdccs2
<Seveas> _jason, enlighten me
<ozee> KakiPukul: just need working doom...
<_jason> */12 ?
<Seveas> no
<GTX> Seveas, no space before the first * ?
<KakiPukul> doom, the game?
<Kr4t05> ozee: Legacy or Doom 3?
<ozee> KakiPukul: downloaded alot non works
<ozee> ues
<KakiPukul> I haven't install any Doom yet...
<ozee> no just the classic one
<devios> can someone please explain to me why dns resolution is so much slower in ubuntu than in winxp on the same system on the same network?  Telling me how to fix it may placate me enough to not be annoyed by this fact anymore...  BTW, I have the same problem with Fedora
<mikebot> is there a gnome version of media player classic?
<KakiPukul> neither I have interest in Doom, the game
<_jason> Seveas: ok given I only read a crontab once I will go with seveas' way
<ozee> me on breazy 5.10
<mikebot> or is there any video player better than mplayer?
<Kr4t05> ozee: http://legacy.doom.org
<Seveas> _jason, the / means step, not divide by
<esac> devios what are your dns servers set to ? cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kr4t05> I think...
<Hi^gh^LIfe> lspci
<Seveas> _jason, man 5 crontab ;)
<devios> esac, same as they are in windows
<Kr4t05> !doomlegacy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<ozee> Jr4t05: is that free
<ozee> ?
<Kr4t05> drat
<_jason> Seveas: already reading :)
<Kr4t05> Doom Legacy is free.
<Kr4t05> If I could only find the page.
<KakiPukul> ozee: : I think it is free for download
<chuckyp> GTX, just man crontab they have examples in there as well as what each space does.
<holobyted> anyone know how to activate DVI output for console? X likes my DVI.. console doesn't tho
<esac> devios: what does the hosts: line say in /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<GTX> and how do I sync time
<Seveas> _jason, line 39
<GTX> on server
<Kr4t05> ozee: http://legacy.newdoom.com/
<KakiPukul> holobyted: : what card do you use?
<ozee> will it work on breazy 5.10 with no libn problems?
<holobyted> GeForce FX 5900
<devios> hosts:          files dns
<devios> networks:       files
<_jason> Seveas: yep you're right
<chuckyp> GTX, ntpdate
<Seveas> _jason, I know ;)
<KakiPukul> if you use ATi, i think you can do it manually with that fglrx driver...
<mikebot> does anyone know of a light-weight media player for gnome?
<esac> devios: possibly try changing that to hosts:    dns files   .. and see if that helps
<bebeth> hi
<dyrne> mikebot: mplayer is the king
<Hi^gh^LIfe> could someone plz help me get my onboard sound working i think my x-fi is interfering and makeing it so that ubuntu doesnt find my onboard
<KakiPukul> totem is lightweight... compares to xine or vlc... or mplayer
<Aaron_Mason> is anyone here experienced in getting gmailfs to work?
<mikebot> dyrne, mplayer is way too heavy for me
<_jason> Seveas: I'll have to submit a patch to crontab
<ubunturox> can somebody please help me ?
<iBalo> mikebot: totem is as lightweight as it can get.... uses all the gnome-libs, which are already loaded
<ubunturox> https://czarism.com/debian-ubuntu-apache2-and-openssl-https <-- this guide isnt working
<mikebot> dyrne, i just want a box with a duration bar and volume bar, and that's it
<_jason> ubunturox: just ask your question
<ubunturox> the https:// gives me error
<funkyHat> mikebot, xfmedia is pretty good...
<ubunturox> i'm trying to setup HTTPS on APACHE2
<Seveas> _jason, hm?
<Seveas> why?
<mikebot> funkyHat, thanks
<ozee> KakiPukul & Kr4t05:.....  thanks i'll try
<Aya> I'm interessed by a lignt-weight media player too (^_^... I use mplayer, but in text mode (for my little brother it's complicated)
<_jason> Seveas: never mind, I was just aying I'd have to patch crontab to use my behavior so that I would be right
<ubunturox> i get this error  Invalid method in request \x80g\x01\x03
<devios> esac, trying now - thanks
<Seveas> _jason, hahaha :D
<jetscreamer> xine-ui functions
<jetscreamer> but might not be available
<devios> esac, still taking freaking forever... anoying... gonna have to tcpdump
<mikebot> totem is pretty laggy too
<devios> grrrr
<_jason> Aya: gmplayer to heavy?
<Aya> oki, thanks
<devios> flyers game in hdtv > dns problems
<dyrne> i changed my parents xp comp over to mplayer no frontend from media player and told them they just had to get used to the keyboard commands
<ompaul> ubuntulog, what kind of browser?
<holobyted> KakiPukul, not using ATi... any ideas w/ nVidia?
<iBalo> mikebot: totem-xine?
<ubunturox> anybody got a clue ?
<Lars_G> I want to know, how come you've not finished dapper yet?? I'm very dissapointed at you
<Lars_G> :P
<Lars_G> lol
<mikebot> iBalo, "Totem Movie Player"
<Aya> Hh, i haven't had idea to use the GUI for mplayer...
<ompaul> ubunturox, what browser are you using
<Aya> Thanks
<mikebot> iBalo, Totem 1.2.0
<KakiPukul> no, never used nvidia's
<ubunturox> nm, fixed
<ubunturox> the documentation was a bit problematic
<ubunturox> but its ok now :)
* canllaith thinks ubuntu would be much nicer if it had a checkbox: "I'm a developer, please install development libraries for just about bloody everything kthx'
<KakiPukul> liie Fedora?
<ubunturox> welp, laters
<KakiPukul> canllaith: : ubuntu is not targeted for developers, mostly...
<ompaul> Lars_G, it comes out on 20th April, and please try to keep it all to one line
<mikebot> iBalo, also when i scroll up with mouse wheel 3, the video fast forwards, but the audio doesn't
<esac> how can i enable sending my hostname/ip to the dns server so that other computers can ping me by name ?
<mikebot> iBalo, and i would rather mouse 3 be for volume
<iBalo> mikebot: totem is just a frontend... it can use gstreamer (:-(( ) pr xine (:-)) as backend. try intsalling totem-xine (this will kick totem-gstreamer)
<chuckyp> esac, the dns server would need your hostname/ip so that would work.
<mikebot> iBalo, okay
<majd> is there a way to change the right click menu on the task bar on the bottom to make the close button the last one in the menu?
<ompaul> KakiPukul, I would not agree with you, any developer would know or figure out rather quickly where to look, and there are so many types of developers these days it would be a bit hard to cater for them all
<esac> chuckyp: on windows boxes when you get a dhcp address, it registers your dhcp address with the dns server .. is there not this functionality in linux ?
<iBalo> mikebot: vlc might be worth a try, too
<KakiPukul> yeah, they know...
<mikebot> iBalo, how can i switch between these after i download them?
<chuckyp> esac, no if your talking about windows networking it uses wins or some other varient.
<majd> i.e. is there a way to modify the gnome taskbar right click menu
<KakiPukul> but ubuntu, IMHO isn't developer friendly, it was meant for easy use for new GNU/Linux users...
<Kr4t05> Ok...
<Kr4t05> So...
<chuckyp> esac, What exactly are you trying to do just ping the hostname on the network froma  window box?
<KakiPukul> well, you are developer, you should know better
<iBalo> mikebot: nautilus has a right click :-)
<Kr4t05> The doom legacy forums says that 1.43Beta works better than 1.42
<Kr4t05> But, the only sources for 1.43b are for OS X. :/
<kejup> kakipukul- yeah, but it has strong connections with debian, which is extremely developer friendly
<Hi^gh^LIfe> Does anyone have a logitech mx518 with all the buttons working?
<mikebot> iBalo, i don't know what nautilus is
<Kr4t05> I might indulge in the n00bish question, and ask if I should still try to compile, but instead, I'll be quiet.
<Jeeva> kejup: hehe, no its debian with another name :P
<iBalo> the gnome file manager
<KakiPukul> i just use three button mouse plus a scroll
<KakiPukul> hehe
* Kr4t05 wonders if Breezy supports Logitech USB controllers.
<kejup> mikebot- it is the program that you navigate folders with
<KakiPukul> ubuntu is debian based, but the packages names are way different...
<Duke_Net> der proxy (die einstellung muss raus ) !!!!
<KakiPukul> universe :)
<mikebot> kejup, ah okay, thanks
<Duke_Net> hilfe
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Hi^gh^LIfe> yeha
<Hi^gh^LIfe> what?
<Kr4t05> Oh, kewl
<kejup> kakipul- i don't even know what the context of the discussion is....so I'll butt out. :)
<Kr4t05> !logitech
<ubotu> logitech is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<wonea> hello, how do I install a .deb file?
* iBalo wonders why _jason recognizes german at first glance
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<brenner> wonea: what is it?
<Lars_G> Sigh i couldn't respond to ompaul
<mikebot> iBalo, i'm sorry, i guess i am not understanmding
<KakiPukul> oh shortcuts for FaQs cool
<hermes> have installed aMule and xMule. both of them give with each server "serverX gave time-out". ??
<kejup> Any perl programmers in here? I'm trying to use the module "HTML::Display", but I don't know what package to install to get it.
<Kr4t05> iBalo: Anyone could with a bit of practice. :P
<_jason> iBalo: it looked it I guess
<Hi^gh^LIfe> yes but i was wondering if someone could just give me the xorg mouse configuration part
<wonea> brenner: sdl mixer
<mikebot> iBalo, how do i change totem from gstreamer to totem-xine?
<Hi^gh^LIfe> so i dont have to go through all that stuff
<wonea> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> pas de quoi, wonea
<KakiPukul> kejup: : install the libperl-html* stuff
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: I installed modconf, is there anything else i need to do?
<Duke_Net> help me (proxy ....i can't connecting ............((( ???    Proxy = OFF or del   ??? )))  please
<iBalo> mikebot: don't worry , just 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine' and everything is done for you :-)
<slvmchn> i'm still having trouble converting .ogg's to .mp3's, i can play/edit mp3s but not export them, any help?
<_jason> Duke_Net: /join #ubuntu-de
<canllaith> KakiPukul: yeah, I know, but it's still frustrating :) Still, I think I have everything sorted now.
<KakiPukul> totem-xine will remove totem-gstreamer...
<mikebot> iBalo, okay, well i already downloaded it via synaptic
<hermes>  have installed aMule and xMule. both of them give with each server "serverX gave time-out". ??
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: sudo modconf, then just browse for the modules and load them.
<iBalo> mikebot: then you've already got it running
<jetscreamer> or unload as wanted
<Hi^gh^LIfe> anyone  have the mx518 and is willing to share there xorg.conf settings with me?
<esac> chuckyp: sorry need to clarify. this is on a windows network at work where we run our own dns servers .. i guess i can use wins too, but any idea how to enable sending a wins update ?
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: which ones should i get?
<_jason> Hi^gh^LIfe: I have an mx1000 tutorial you can read if you can't find your exact mouse...
<mikebot> iBalo, wow, much betterk, thank you
<kejup> kakipukul- which one though. I have quite a few of them installed.
<iBalo> mikebot: just to make sure: you are not running dapper and xgl, are you?
<Hi^gh^LIfe> naaa i know i know were the tutorial is i just want the xorg settings so i dont have to waste my time
<Hi^gh^LIfe> 1 i know*
<IdleOne> Hi^gh^LIfe:  not a waste of time if you get it to work right?
<Hi^gh^LIfe> haha no but it is if your short on time
<majd> is there a way to modify the gnome right click menus
<majd> ?
<iBalo> properties
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Which modules should I load?
<KakiPukul> yeah, using gconf... but i still can;t figure that out yet...
<_jason> majd: you can use nautilus scripts to add functionality
<majd> _jason, i just want to rearrange some of the buttons
<majd> take the "Close" button to the bottom
<iBalo> ouch!
<esac> i have a laptop which i want to install breezy on .. it can't connect to the network, so i want to make a cd with all of the updates currently. is this possible ?
<_jason> majd: oh I see, might want to try #gnome too
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05 snd-pcm-oss  modprobe snd-seq-oss  if they're not already loaded, and the rtc vs genrtc is in a different area
<jetscreamer> s/modprobe//
<KakiPukul> esac, the network controller configured?
<majd> _jason, touche
<kejup> esac- it will be easier to just install the latest release.....is there any particular reason you need to most updated packages?
<_jason> majd: try the channel on freenode and GIMPnet
<kejup> kakipukul- so do you have any idea which of the 20-30 libhtml*-perl packages has HTML::Display?
<majd> _jason, ok, i'll give it a try
<esac> kejup: not any particular reason other than id like all of the fixes etc.. so that it is stable..
<KakiPukul> kejup:  I am not familiar with Perl Lib
<Lars_G> kejup: Another good option though a little harder is using CPAN
<fx> hi
<KakiPukul> I'll try to install all
<kejup> lars- I am using cpan....or at least html::mechanize
<fx> Hi
<KakiPukul> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << try to look for that here...
<Lars_G> kejup: Then you can pull HTML::Display via the CPAN installer.
<Lars_G> kejup: It's not a deb but it saves the dig
<KakiPukul> what's the file taht define that "Display" module?
<KakiPukul> well.. I would to know...
<KakiPukul> *like*
<nitrosport_5> where can i get the module-assistant
<Lars_G> KakiPukul: most surely "Display.pm" inside a directory called HTML, going to look in packages?
<kejup> Lars_G- Maybe I'm confused. Perhaps I'm not using CPAN. I just installed libwww-mechanize-perl. I know that all the online documentation is from CPAN, though I frankly don't know what "CPAN" is.
<KakiPukul> yeah
<Krillancello> Hullo. Does anyone know of any guides or the like for doing a Ubuntu 'server' install ("server" at the CD's boot: prompt) and then adding in X, Gnome, etc.?
<Kr4t05> Krillancello
<brenner> nitrosport_5: enable universe
<nitrosport_5> type that in terminal brenner?
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: after the install is done you would need to add the extra stuff  like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<brenner> ubotu: tell nitrosport_5 about universe
<_jason> Krillancello: by ``etc'' do you mean getting all of the stuff the regular install provides?
<Kr4t05> Krillancello: you can do the server install and use 'sudo apt-get' to install what you need.
<Krillancello> _jason: No, not all of it. Just certain things.
* gnomefreak thinks its easier to do reg install
<brenner> nitrosport_5: check your pms
<Lars_G> kejup: In this case it's a package manager lets you download packages (modules) from CPAN and install, but that lends more thowards a #perl discussion :)
<kejup> esac- I'd say that the regular releases are probably more stable.
<Kr4t05> I plan to do that with a light-build.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop will install gnome and all the other packages with gnome
<KakiPukul> kejup: : i found three modules that has HTML::Display module, they are "slash", "kwiki" and "slimp3"
<kejup> Lars_G- I see. I think I'd rather stick with apt-get lest I stumble into dependency hell.
<kejup> kakipukul- weird, none of the libhtml*-perl?
<Lars_G> kejup: Ok, still in the future learning CPAN is a good tool for perl programmers .
<Krillancello> gnomefreak: I don't want to install everything that comes standard with the non-server install.
<Lars_G> kejup: Let me check.
<KakiPukul> yeah
<seraphim> apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<KakiPukul> CPAN, perl module installer right?
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: installing it like that is easiest and sure way for X to work
<seraphim> together with openoffice...
<Kr4t05> Question
<Kr4t05> I installed KDE
<gnomefreak> seraphim: ok
<brenner> fglrx driver and suspend to ram don't seem to mix.  has anyone else experienced this?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop is ok to uninstall
<Kr4t05> How do I remove GNOME to clear some space?
<otto_> how can i make my ubuntu linux faster???? i want to disable a lot services that i dont need!
<seraphim> sure, but openoffice isn't
<seraphim> ;)
<_jason> Krillancello: x-window-system-core gives you X iirc, don't know what will get you just gnome
<gnomefreak> seraphim: it wants to get rid of openoffice?
<seraphim> yes
<gnomefreak> seraphim: let me guess your upgrading to dapper?
<brenner> *nod* i thought ub-desktop was required for updrage transisions?
<mikebot> iBalo, what is dapper and igl?
<bajek> anyone from poland who can me help with polish fonts in xterm ?
<KakiPukul> for a while, then it will re-install all the package... dist-upgrade tight, seraphim?
<brenner> s/updrage/upgrade
<gnomefreak> seraphim: and it will replace openoffice
<woolbeo> Is there any trick to get grub to install on a i2o raid array?
<kejup> Lars_G- I'm not really a perl programmer though. :) I just use it occassionally because I find it easier than shell scripting.
<seraphim> er. no. i use dapper -.- missed checking the channel before writing *g
<iBalo> mikebot: never mind. If you don't know, there's no problem :-)
<Krillancello> I remember reading something somewhere about an apt-get line someone used to install X and Gnome, and nothing else.
<Krillancello> The problem is that I've forgotten where.
<kejup> kakipukul- those packages that you found....did you search the universe/multiverse, or just the official repositories?
<wastrel> gnome-desktop-environment
<mikebot> iBalo, hehe okay
<KakiPukul> it's on the universe...
<brenner> Krillancello: the xserver-org package aaybe?
<wastrel> should pull in gnome and all deps, including X server
<gnomefreak> wastrel: that wont install X though  will it?
<brenner> *xserver-xorg
<KakiPukul> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=Display.pm&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386 << kejup
<otto_> how can i make my ubuntu linux faster???? i want to disable a lot services that i dont need!
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  dunno but doesn't gnome depend on X?  have to look at the package i guess..
<brenner> ah, whoops
<Krillancello> brenner: No, it was a relatively long string. Maybe five or six separate packages. x-window-system-core, possibly gnome-session, and some other things.
<KakiPukul> well, you can use the Administration -> Service, otto_ :)
<brenner> sorry.  misread you
<mikebot> how can i add a folder (like the Applications, Places, &c. folders) on my panel?
<kejup> kakipukul- ahhh, I didn't know that was there. Thanks
<gnomefreak> wastrel: yeah for the most part
<wonea> I'm a gonna, somehow I've got a broken link, I'm looking into package manager, any help please?
<seraphim> there aren't many services you don't need otto_
<KakiPukul> well, the Menu "System"
<Wammy|> anyone want to make $30 and get free webhosting?
<seraphim> cups perhaps, if you don't print :D
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: thats not one package thats a bunch of them in one command
<mr_lampe> n8
<jetscreamer> yes, that guy over there does!
<Krillancello> Wammy|: I'd like to make $30, but I do my own webhosting. ;P
<Wammy|> im tured of messing with this sound dirvers, willing to pay some one to get the drivers working.
<jetscreamer> no, the other one!
<Wammy|> bah! stupid keyboard.
<saniX> Wammy|, what do you need ?
<jetscreamer> Wammy|: call geeksRus
<Krillancello> gnomefreak: That's true, but I never said one package. I said one _line_.
<_jason> Krillancello: the package wastrel mentioned seems to be it
<biloyp> anyone know of a card counter for Yahoo spades for Linux
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<jetscreamer> nm they're probably windows only
<mikebot> how can i add a folder (like the Applications, Places, &c. folders) on my panel?
<kejup> wammyl- did you try contacting paid ubuntu support?
<otto_> seraphim: thanks for the help
<Wammy|> saniX, I have a acer travelmate 720tx with a neomagic 2200 sound device, and i cant get it to work.
<gnomefreak> biloyp: card counting is not legal :(
<_jason> biloyp: pen and paper works
<mikebot> gnomefreak, card counting is legal
<KakiPukul> Clik on the custom icon... mikebot: i think
<biloyp> LOl thx gnomefreak and jason
<Wammy|> the main reason for this laptop is the sound card i need a mobile sound system,.
<biloyp> I try and use my brain but dont work well all the time
<kejup> wammyl- http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<mikebot> KakiPukul, where is that?
<gnomefreak> mikebot: its not legal and will get you arrested at a casino
<Lars_G> kejup: Can't find it, sorry.
<_jason> biloyp: personally I use a ruler for the pool game, works well
<mikebot> gnomefreak, it is legal and you wont get arrested, you'll get kicked out
<biloyp> I meant on line
<Krillancello> Anything's legal as long as you don't get caught. ;)
<biloyp> a ruler?
<gnomefreak> mikebot: its stealing from the casino
<mikebot> gnomefreak, you will be asked to elave that is
<gnomefreak> and pssssst offtopic
<Wammy|> saniX, interested?
<biloyp> just curious
<_jason> biloyp: yeah to line up the shots (let's end this now since it's not support)
<mikebot> gnomefreak, it's a using logic to win a hand
<biloyp> ok jason
<mikebot> gnomefreak, a more advanced notion of stay on 21 and hitting on 10
<biloyp> thx though
<mikebot> gnomefreak, you use stratgey to play your hands--it's not illegal
<gnomefreak> mikebot: offtopic
<saniX> Wammy|, try this command sudo gnome-sound-properties &
<mikebot> gnomefreak, hah
<biloyp> just curious though
<mikebot> how can i add a folder (like the Applications, Places, &c. folders) on my panel?
<kejup> Lars_G- thanks for looking....kakipukul gave me a good link: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Krillancello> mikebot: You can add subfolders of Applications to the panel, but Applications/Places/System are already on the panel.
<xored> how to make a "screenshot to clibort" with linux ?
<dejx> PrtSc
<mikebot> Krillancello, yeah, i don't want a sub menu, but like a folder next to System
<mikebot> Krillancello, that comes up like the others do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mikebot: right-click -> add to panel -> main menu
<Krillancello> mikebot: Oh, you mean add another top-level menu?
<_jason> xored: clibort?
<mikebot> Krillancello, yeha
<xored> _jason: clipboard
<mikebot> PuMpErNiCkLe, where do i right click?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mikebot: on the panel
<Krillancello> That would probably require some heavy modification of the menu files.
<gnomefreak> pdmenu :)
<_jason> xored: if you go to system > take screenshort, you can save it to a file and then insert it somewhere
<Krillancello> Well, maybe not. It's been a while since I cared to edit menus apart from hiding stuff.
<mikebot> PuMpErNiCkLe, and if i remove things from this menu, it wont remove it from my other Applications menu?
<dooglus> mikebot: you know you can add "drawers", right?
<gnomefreak> there are pre compiled menus you can install with the one you already have and you can get rid of that one
<mikebot> PuMpErNiCkLe, oh nevermind, i did the wrong one, thanks
<mikebot> dooglus, what's a drawer?
<Krillancello> mikebot: A drawer is kinda like a KDE menu.
<dooglus> mikebot: it's like a menu, only thinner.  right-click the panel, say 'add to panel', and add a drawer
<Krillancello> It's a menu with an icon instead of text.
<Krillancello> >_>
<Lars_G> Drawers are nestable expanding launchers in Gnome
<Lars_G> The only gnome feature I miss on KDE
<mikebot> dooglus, ah okay, this is what i want
<dooglus> mikebot: you found it?
<mikebot> dooglus, yeah, thanks
<mikebot> dooglus, is there a way to make it so when i click off it, it closes?
<lucidmonkey> can someone help me get blender64 bit running?
<dooglus> mikebot: not that I know of
<Hollowman8904> to make a script run by just typing in the name (no need to worry about directory), you just copy it to the bin folder, right?
<kejup> Lars_G- Oh come on. You know Konqueror kicks bootie,
<Krillancello> mikebot, dooglus: The reason I don't use drawers. ;P
<Hollowman8904> like it becomes a command
<mikebot> Krillancello, hehe
<dooglus> mikebot: we don't want to offer too much flexibility.  it would confuse you.  :)
<mikebot> Krillancello, but the add menu thing adds another applications, etc.
<mikebot> dooglus, haha, apparently
<gnomefreak> is there a way to install a package without it removing another package?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: if it's removing another package it's because the 2 packages are mutually incompatible.
<kejup> Lars_G- Firefox and epiphany are really starting to get on my nerves (so sluggish). I might install Konqueror soon (even though it won't be quite as zippy and won't have the same integration that it does with KDE).
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you might find some "-force" flag, but you shouldn't.
<Hollowman8904> to make a script run by just typing in the name (no need to worry about directory), you just copy it to the bin folder, right?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: yes i know but i cant get an older version of it
<esac> is there a "fake install" command for apt-get so i can see what version it would install ?
<canllaith> KHTML is zippier than gecko :) I recently did some testing for get some sane minimum system requirements to put on the KDE docs
<lucidmonkey> how do i put the download package somewhere that i can actuall run it from?
<dooglus> Hollowman8904: you copy it into any directory which is in your $PATH variable, and make sure it's executable
<gnomefreak> these 2 packages need to be installed together :(
<brenner> kejup: ff1.5 is supposed to be more zippy
<canllaith> Konqi would run with 64MB memory, firefox just fell over and died
<wastrel> it is more zippy
<_jason> esac: apt-get -s install blah
<dooglus> esac: "apt-cache policy <package>"
<_jason> esac: but apt-cache policy blah, is better for what you want
<brenner> lucidmonkey: what format is it?
<Lars_G> kejup: My favorite version of konqueror though is Safari
<mikebot> dooglus, wait, this drawer, i want it so like i can add files to it, and folders, and the folders will open to the right...like the start menu in windows
<esac> kk, tnx
<mikebot> dooglus, or the debian folder in Applications
<lucidmonkey> brenner, it is tar.gz
<kejup> brenner- I bet it still isn't as zippy as Konqueror. Anyone know why the linux version of Firefox is so damn slow? The windows version is much faster.
<dooglus> mikebot: I don't know if it can do that.  I think it might just be somewhere to put icons, but I'm not sure.
<gnomefreak> mikebot: pdmenu for a debian menu inside your applications dropdown
<mikebot> gnomefreak, what's pdmenu?
<Krillancello> kejup: Because Windows makes up for it by eating all the memory and being slow itself. ;P
<Lars_G> Hollowman8904: If you DO copy it to bin, using sudo, check it's NOT writable by users other than root
<gnomefreak> its the debian menu add on for your applications menu
<brenner> lucidmonkey: you need to save that and extract it.  my guess is it's source.  use checkinstall to install, then you can remove the dir later.  but read the README or INSTALL file first
<kejup> Lars_G- I'm not a big fan of the OSX interface. The lack of multiple desktops makes things very cluttered. Does Safari even have tabs?
<mikebot> gnomefreak, do i have to download it from synaptic?
<gnomefreak> mikebot: sudo apt-get install pdmenu
<dooglus> mikebot: I just managed to add a "menu bar" into my drawer - right click inside the open drawer and "add to drawer"
<Lars_G> kejup: There is a virtual desktop system for OS X, even without it, the rest of the UI makes up for it, and yes, Safari has tabs.
<kejup> Krillancello- I know, but when I spend 90% of my time browsing the web then I don't mind the tradeoff.
<lucidmonkey> brenner, there are instruction on the blender site but it won't allow me to extract to usr/local
<canllaith> is there a package with nice fixed width fonts? The ones installed are a little limited in choice
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell canllaith about fonts
<mikebot> dooglus, it's just i don't want the menu bar, but my own menu
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't think he said he wanted the debian menu, I think he said he wanted a menu that *acts like* the debian menu.
<Krillancello> kejup: Are you talking about page load time, or the time it takes Firefox to start up?
<dooglus> mikebot: are you sure?  we've done extensive usability testing and found that you *don't* want that...
<mikebot> dooglus, that's right
<wastrel> kejup:  did you upgrade to ff 1.5 ?
<holobyted> the fonts on my DVI display seem to be a little bit too.. sharp.. and font preferences don't seem to alter them - any suggestions?
<Lars_G> Krillancello: The UI's response time in Firefox in general I guess.
<lucidmonkey> brenner, there is no Reamde or Install.txt...
<gnomefreak> refresh my memory what does the debian menu do differnt than gnome menu?
<Lars_G> Krillancello: XUL has a price to pay for portability
<kejup> Krillancello- Both. Also the scroll speed and the page render speed. Just about everything is slow with Firefox.
<brenner> lucidmonkey: instructions url?
<gnomefreak> i havent used debain in over a year
<mikebot> dooglus, if you've used windows, i'm tlaking about how you can add folders to that menu, and folders inside those, and they open up to the right
<Hollowman8904> how do you ask for input in a script?
<dooglus> mikebot: it sounds like you're confused.  you've probably been looking at too many configuration options.  here, let's take a few more away...
<wastrel> Hollowman8904:  google bash scripting howto  ?
<brenner> gnomefreak: it doesn't have the orange triplets icon :P
<Lars_G> mikebot: a drawer's directionality is afaik independently configurable
<avu> Hollowman8904, read
<lucidmonkey> http://download.blender.org/documentation/html/chapter_installation.html <-brenner
<kejup> Mikebot- Use KDE. It is better for customization IMO.
<gnomefreak> lol brenner that can be changed i hear
<canllaith> awesome thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw canllaith
<gnomefreak> kejup: fluxbox is even easier to configure :)
<brenner> lucidmonkey: aha.  that's just a binary then.  run it via ./blender as stated
<mikebot> kejup, i tried kde, but it doens't looka s nice
<[javamaniac] > hi!!!
<mikebot> Lars_G, drawers don't close automatically
<[javamaniac] > where can i find automatix sources??
<xst> I have written a suggestion on how ubuntu could support non-free and restricted formats in a more user friendly manor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncludeRestricted   Any comments?
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<gnomefreak> maybe not easier but more configurable
<[javamaniac] > i mean,the tar.gz?
<lucidmonkey> brenner, i extraced to my desktop and that doesn't work
<kejup> mikebot- really? Usually people think KDE is the nicer looking for the two.
<lucidmonkey> it does nothing
<wastrel> [javamaniac] :  use easyubuntu instead.
<mikebot> kejup, i would use kde, except also the menus it has have way too many things in it
<wastrel> !tell [javamaniac]  about easyubuntu
<brenner> gnomefreak: i removed menu icons completely.  no lag anymore
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [javamaniac]  about automatix
<mikebot> kejup, it's too clustered for me
<brenner> lucidmonkey: you don't get a folder on the desktop?
<gnomefreak> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> my pleasure, gnomefreak
<lucidmonkey> brenner, i do, and all the files are there
<lucidmonkey> but i click on blender and it doesn't work
<[javamaniac] > ok,thanks
<lucidmonkey> it also won't run from terminal window
<lucidmonkey> i think it needs to be somewhere else
<[javamaniac] > but,just for the record
<brenner> lucidmonkey: any errors?
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Which modules should I load?
<[javamaniac] > where can i find it?curiosity
<brenner> lucidmonkey: you're running it via something like ~/Desktop/blender right?
<SGershon> Hi again! GRUB question, this time:
<gnomefreak> !esyubuntu
<Lars_G> Kr4t05: For what?
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<SGershon> I usually use only ubuntu on my computer.
<SGershon> In work we have Suse, and I instaled SUSE just to have it ready if I happen to need it.
<SGershon> But SUSE's grub loader overwrote my Ubuntu grub loader.
<SGershon> (of course)
<mikebot> no way to do this menu thing then?
<SGershon> How can I make the Ubuntu grub loader to be he one to be use
<Kr4t05> Lars_G: I'm having sound problems in Doom 3, and I was told to load certain modules with modconf.
<brenner> where's the geese juggling reference from?
<_jason> ubotu: tell SGershon about grub
<kejup> wastrel- ff 1.5 isn't in the *iverse yet is it?
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05 snd-pcm-oss  snd-seq-oss ,  if they're not already loaded.  rtc vs genrtc is in a different area. you want the rtc not generic rtc.
<Lars_G> Kr4t05: What kind of sound problems?
<_jason> SGershon: I'd assume the steps are the same as if windows had overwritten (see the link)
<lucidmonkey> brenner, hmm, this time it worked from terminal!
<lucidmonkey> i swear... ty for your help!
<SGershon> _jason, thanks!
<wastrel> kejup:  no but there's a howto for installing it on breezy - and it's significantly faster than 1.0.7
<wastrel> !tell kejup about ff1.5
<soundray> SGershon: I suggest you stick with the SuSE boot loader, but copy your Ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst over to the SuSE partition.
<brenner> lucidmonkey: how did you run it from terminal before?
* gnomefreak confused about easyubuntu now its a tar if you can install a tar you can install java
<RedRose> how do i reconfigure gnome to allow more resolution settings?
<gnomefreak> or anything else
<SGershon> soundray, It is a good idea, but then i I ned to do something to it, I'd have to boot on Suse just for this...
<_jason> ubotu: tell RedRose about fixres
<lucidmonkey> the same way... tis strange.  i closed and tried the same command and know it won't start again
<lucidmonkey> *now
<SGershon> mikebot, what do you need with the menues?
<soundray> SGershon: no, you can mount the Suse partition from within ubuntu.
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: I don't see them in there.
<Lars_G> lucidmonkey: When it fails to start, what error do you get?
<mikebot> SGershon, have you ever used windows?
<dooglus> mikebot: did you try asking in #gnome?
<mikebot> dooglus, no
<kejup> xst- are you sitll there? I have some comments on your suggestion.
<dooglus> mikebot: they might have more of an idea what GNOME can do
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: should be waaay at the bottom, sound area. you might have to poke around a bit.
<mikebot> dooglus, okay, thanks
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  i imagine it comes with a friendly ubuntu-specific howto and doesn't require advanced cli skills like making symlinks & such...
<brenner> re: fixres.  do you have to know which video driver you're currently using, or is the current one selected by default.  that's a possible stumbling block for newbies
<lucidmonkey> ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xst> kejup: Yes. Hit me
<Engla> now I'm angry. Gnome just randomly refuses to log in. Usually I'm able to fix it, but this time it wont... it just sits with a brown screen before the sound and the ubutnu splash is shown... how do I solve this.
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: each entry in the top-level has 1 or >1 modules under it
<Engla> I've tried the .ICEAuthority file perms
<_jason> lucidmonkey: install libstdc++5
<Lars_G> hmmm
<canllaith> Engla: emptying /tmp might help, sometimes there are stale lock files
<canllaith> Engla: and also, check the permissions on /tmp if you can't write to it gnome will not start
<Engla> canllaith: well I've rebooted twice
<Engla> but okay
<kejup> wastrel- eh, I think I'll wait for the official version. I don't like to moneky around with the repositories. I've broken debian too many times and now I have a phobia.
<canllaith> the permissions persist through reboots on my ubuntu system
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Ok.
<[javamaniac] > then,where can i find automatrix,just to compare......
<AngryElf> hey all, I've been trying to get a 2.6.15.4 kernel booted and I keep getting a kernel panic right when it loads -> it can't mount the root fs at unknown-block(0,0)............I'm pretty sure I had all the modules compiled in with the kernl but i guess i'm wrong, could anybody look at my .config file to see if i've missed anything?
<lucidmonkey> _jason, lol.. ok, shortest path to that?
<Lars_G> lucidmonkey: Is there a file ending in .sh in the directory?
<wastrel> kejup:  it's worth it :] 
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: The first two are loaded, but I'm not sure where to look for the other one.
<lucidmonkey> Lars_G, no
<_jason> lucidmonkey: sudo aptitude install
<[javamaniac] > then,where can i find automatrix,just to compare it
<xst> kejup: U there?
<_jason> lucidmonkey: sudo aptitude install libstdc++5, but isn't blender in the repositories?
<kejup> xst- I think one of the major factors in those typical formats (mp3, dvd, etc.) not being supported is legal reasons.
<gnomefreak> wastrel: ill let you know as soon as i figure it out
<Engla> canllaith: what should tmp permissions be? they look okay -- drwxrwxrwt, root:root
<rendi> hi wanna ask
<Lars_G> _jason: The program worked once, it's possible his blender set comes with the libstdc it was linked against, and that he just needs the right directories in his LD path
<rendi> MemTotal: 1048576 kB how many in Mb ??
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  untar it in a subdirectory :p  it spewed junk all over my desktop when i opened it
<digitalfox> is the draw_desktop gconf key ignored by nautilus in breezy?
<kejup> xst- The packages necessary to get things like mp3s and dvds working is illegal in some countries, primarily in the US.
<majd> Hey, i want to make a shortcut in the applications menu to load up limewire. Here's the weird thing, to load it up, i have to navigate to the directory, then do java -jar LimeWire.jar.....i can't just do java -jar tarballs/LimeWire/LimeWire.jar  << that gives me an error when limewire loads up. So is there a way to make a button in the applications menu run more than one command line?
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Where would I look for the rtc one?
<canllaith> Engla: that looks fine
<_jason> Lars_G: oh I see
<Engla> canllaith: and I can't experiment however I want because the computer locks up randomly when I kill gdm. Not every time.. will try now
<kejup> xst- By making it easy to install these packages, Ubuntu may be liable.
<mikebot> wastrel, are you using gnome?
<Krillancello> majd: <command1> && <command2> ?
<wastrel> mikebot:  yeah
<thedevilsjester> Is there any place I can download a deb for KDevelop that is compatible with ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<xst> kejup: Yes, but an experienced user still have a way of installing them. Relatively easily indeed as the packages all exist in a ubuntu-repository (universe). But for unexperienced users the technical-skill requirements are a show stopper
<majd> Krillancello, i'm a newbie :(
* canllaith continues searching for nice terminal fonts
<mikebot> wastrel, have you ever used windows?
<Engla> I nuked tmp :-)
<Engla> see what happens
<majd> so i can do "cd tarballs/LimeWire && java -jar LimeWire.jar"?
<rendi> hellooo
<wastrel> mikebot:  only occasionally for the past few years...
<Krillancello> majd: I believe so.
<lucidmonkey> _jason, that worked
<rendi> can see me ?
<gnomefreak> tarballs is a folder of yours?
<lucidmonkey> _jason, i am running 64bit so no
<xst> kejup: Easy or not easy: If things are available in the universe-repos anyway it shouldn't depend on the users skills to get the software
<canllaith> oh that's why my menu looks huge. Kubuntu is using 22px icons in the KDE menu
<lucidmonkey> the 32bit is and that was easy :)
<Upayavira> Can someone tell me what the Ubuntu equivalent of chkconfig is? where chkconfig in RH is a tool to see which things from under init.d are configured for which runlevels, and to control (add, delete, modify) the settings
<mikebot> wastrel, okay, so you know in windows the start menu, and when youa dd a folder to it, it like op[ens to the right, and fodlers in that open to the right, etc.?
<Krillancello> majd: That command would cd from your home directory (/home/username), so that command would give you /home/username/tarballs/LimeWire.
* lucidmonkey downloads ubuntu for jackasses
<kejup> wastrel- even if ff1.5 is fast, 1.7 will probably be bloated......part of me things I should just switch back to konqueror (even though it isn't nicely integrated with gnome)
<mikebot> wastrel, i want to add somehting like that on my panel (like the debian folder in Applications)
<majd> Krillancello, right..that's what i want it to do :)
<SGershon> _jason, Ok, trying it now. 3, 2, 1... bye.
* Kr4t05 whacks jetscreamer, "WAKE UP!"
<xst> kejup: That is IMHO against the ubuntu-motto: That things should be easy and userfriendly.
<Lars_G> kejup: Dude, I agree with you, FF is great, but slow, even 1.5 which is faster, is slower than other browsers. If you don't want to use FF don't use it, it's your right :)
<silmar> brasileiros??
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: for the 3rd or 4th time eh... :)
<brenner> kejup: so switch then
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05 snd-pcm-oss  snd-seq-oss ,  if they're not already loaded.  rtc vs genrtc is in a different area. you want the rtc not generic rtc.
<Krillancello> majd: Then cd tarballs/LimeWire && java -jar LimeWire.jar should work. Although you could (and probably should) use ~/tarballs/LimeWire or /home/username/tarballs/LimeWire to make sure it does it right.
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Yeah, but.
<soundray> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Lars_G> silmar: #ubuntu-br
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Where would I look for the rtc one?
<kejup> xst- I know that things should be easy, but those packages are illegal in the united states.
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: /lastlog jetscreamer
<silmar> obrigado!!
<Krillancello> majd: Remember to replace "username" with your username, if you go with the latter route above.
<lucidmonkey> so far i've noticed little difference between 32 and 64bit ubuntu but i want to get some test renders going
<kejup> xst- They probably shouldn't be available at all in any ubuntu branded repositories, but for whatever reason ubuntu decided that they are not in danger of prosecution with those packages in the *iverse
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: not sure, i forget. starts with a c maybe...
<adub> does anyone have a wifi card with atheros chipset
<soundray> adub: yes
<kejup> brenner- I have all my usernames etc. in firefox right now.....I'll probably switch after I fix my laptop
<majd> Krillancello, when i paste "cd tarballs/LimeWire && java -jar LimeWire.jar" into the terminal, it works, but when i do it for the button, then the terminal pops up for a second, disaprears, and nothing happens
<majd> any idea why?
<Lars_G> kejup: What packages are you talking about?
<adub> have you got monitor mode to work on it with the madwifi drivers
<mikebot> wastrel, any ideas?
<kejup> Lars_G- the mp3 and dvd codecs
<Lars_G> kejup: Ah yes.
<CarlFK> is there something to report  IDE SMART stats?
<soundray> adub: no. At the time when I tried madwifi, it was a known limitation.
<Engla> canllaith: It did actually work!! First I rm -rf:ed  /tmp, that was a bad Idea, but when recreating it empty again, it worked. Now I have another trick in my toolbox thanks (and yes, this was caused by improper shutdown (lack of power/laptop) so no surprise there
<Krillancello> majd: It could be that LimeWire doesn't like the method. You might try selecting the option in the button config that says something like "Run in a Terminal."
<kejup> Lars_G- XST was saying that ubuntu should make it easier. I was just telling him that they aren't easy to install for legal reasons, not because it was overlooked.
<adub> soundray are you still using your card
<canllaith> Engla: glad to help
<soundray> adub: no, it's broken now.
<Lars_G> kejup: Yup and I agree with you
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Loaded.
<Engla> canllaith: This dir was supposed to be emptied at boot, though. I don't get that it wasn't..
<saif> hello, i want to download j2ee, and it comes in a .bin file, i remember i once read that there is something i can do, to get apt to be aware of this install, what should i search for to find out how to do this?
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Restart?
<majd> Krillancello, i did =\
<adub> oh
<adub> lol
<canllaith> Engla: *shrugs*
<lucidmonkey> Lars_G, sudo aptitude install i need to do this everytime i restart my terminal session?
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: 'shouldn't need to. can't swear.
<_jason> ubotu: tell saif about java
<bimberi> ubotu tell saif about java
<canllaith> Engla: I've only used Ubuntu for one day now
<soundray> adub, I remember this link having been very helpful (dug up from my bookmarks): http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/madwifi
<canllaith> I have no idea what it does with /tmp :)
<Lars_G> lucidmonkey: No, I think or pray not, but I am not %100 sure :)
<Krillancello> majd: I'm not really sure. I don't use LimeWire or java apps much, and I don't currently have a Gnome GUI available to me.
<kejup> xst- If you are a US citizen then you should be writing to your Congressman instead of Ubuntu. I guarantee you that if it was legal MP3 and DVD functionality would be built into ubuntu by default.
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: Well, Doom 3 still has bad audio.
<Krillancello> Although I do know that &&'s work in panel buttons. I've done it before.
<majd> eh, ok thanks for helping though
<Kr4t05> jetsreamer: It sounds metallic and buzzy.
<majd> yeah it worked with i ran the same command in the terminal
<Angel_Dex> Anyone play openduke?
<Angel_Dex> plzzzzzzzzzness?
<kejup> xst- still there?
<Krillancello> kejup: Maybe the FBI came and raided his house.
<saif> !javadebs
<kejup> Krillacello - lol
<LarstiQ> would anyone perchance know how to get compiz gconf keys when they aren't created by the package install?
<soundray> kejup: maybe drop the hyphen
<Krillancello> Aw, damn.
<Krillancello> I missed my show.
<kejup> sounday: does the hyphen kill the highlighting?
<Krillancello> But then I was making dinner when it was on.
<Krillancello> So that explains why.
<soundray> Krillancello: were you supposed to watch or host it?
<kejup> soundray- oops, I meant soundray
<Krillancello> soundray: It's a TV show. Emperor of the Sea on AZNTV.
<kejup> you guys have names that are too long
<javiolo> I cant see dvds in ubuntu
<javiolo> I tried totem and vlc player
<javiolo> any thoughs ?
<adub> how do you put a wireless card with atheros chipset into monitor mode
<brenner> kejup- well, does this highlight?
<kejup> javiolo: we were just talking about that
<Krillancello> kejup: Lol. This has been my 'net persona/alias for at least a year now. And the full version is longer.
<kejup> brenner- yes
<clever`rev> javiolo you need to install a decrypting lubrary
<javiolo> kejup sorry just came back
<shiv> I think the only hinderance to switching to linux fully is the inability to install/uninstall by double clicks
<brenner> kejup: same here.  i think you just scared him off :)
<Kr4t05> !tell javiolo about dvd
<javiolo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<canllaith> shiv: you should check out Klik if you're a KDE user =)
<V4Vendetta> question: how much HD space do i need to reserve for ext3 ?
<Angel_Dex> Anyone play openduke?
<V4Vendetta> i'm using the program tune2fs.
<clever`rev> i found a much easyer way
<kejup> javiolo- well what we were talking about wouldn't have been helpful anyway.....we were just saying that DVDs don't work in ubuntu because it is illegal in the US
<CarlFK> kejup: you know about 'tab completion' to fill in the rest of someone's nic?
<wastrel> mikebot:  you want some sort of gnome menu editor - i don't know whether there's a stable one anymore - the old ones broke when gnome2 was released...
<Jae686> US == fail?
<clever`rev> there was some script i ran in ubuntu and it installed the stuff for me javiolo
<_jason> shiv: that's possible, I'll just make an executable script that run gksudo apt-get install blah
<clever`rev> forget where it was but i think an error in dvdcp told me
<Krillancello> kejup: That's where opensource comes into the mix.
<CarlFK> V4Vendetta: a full ubuntu install needs 3.5gig - is that wat you needed to know?
<pbransford> how would i rename all the files in the current directory with an all lowercase equivalent?
<shiv> I see
<javiolo> but installing libdvdcss2 will solve the problem ?
<shiv> thanks
<V4Vendetta> CarlFK~ no, do you know what tune2fs is?
<Kr4t05> javiolo: Should.
<kejup> shiv- why do you say there is an inability to install/unstall by double clicks? you can do that
<Krillancello> If you can't use their software (program, drivers, whatever) for free... make your own.
<_jason> pbransford: rename command, 'man rename' has that example I believe
<CarlFK> pbransford: hold please...
<V4Vendetta> CarlFK~ man tune2fs
<reds`> hello, I was wondering if someone could help me get my wireless connection up and running
<kejup> carlfk- nope, how do I do it?
<brenner> Jae686: at what?  democracy? winter olympics? or do you mean us as in a collective group? :-/
<Kr4t05> reds
<pbransford> rename y/A-Z/a-z/ *
<reds`> Kr4t05: yes?
<pbransford> found it
<Kr4t05> !tell reds` about wireless
<kejup> CarlFK, I figured it out, thanks
<Jae686> US == weird software patent laws
<Krillancello> The problem is it usually takes a long time to make a useable alternative if you can't even look at the original code (legally).
<CarlFK> kejup: type Krill and hit 'tab'
<clever`rev> !tell clever`rev about wireless
<shiv> I was installing 855 resolution and even though I was in the directory it would not take the make command I failed to understand what was I doing wrong
<pbransford> OK, what makes a file bold green in ls?
<V4Vendetta> pbransford~ if it's executable.
<kejup> Krillancello, you can write opensource software all you want, but it won't keep you out of court
<javiolo> that repos will work over mac ppc ?
<reds`> hmm
<CarlFK> pbransford: this will force everything to UPPER: for file in *; do mv "$file" "${file}.temp.smallcaps"; mv "${file}.temp.smallcaps" "$(echo "$file" | tr a-z A-Z)"; done
<CarlFK> so A-Z a-z should do what you asked for
<reds`> I have the dlink 650+ and according to that site, it should work automatically, but it does not
<Krillancello> kejup: If you make up your own code to do the same thing as someone else's code, and they can't prove you looked at theirs without them allowing you to, I don't think they can pursue a legal challenge.
<reds`> pcmcia
<V4Vendetta> Does anyone know in an ext3 filesystem, how much reserved_blocks you need in % ?
<_jason> CarlFK: that's overkill when you have the rename command :)
<bimberi> reds`: This page might be useful too - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<babo> Hi guys, I guess this is a trivial question, but I keep geting a "command unrecognised : USER ..." when I try to log into my ftp host server. I've gone over the strigs numerous times, is there anything that I'm not thinking of ... ?
<CarlFK> _jason: oh yeah... I think I heard about rename...
<ithiel> hi
<ithiel> I've got a Samsung A850 with Verizon service. Using my USB data cable, can I configure Linux to use this phone as a modem?
<mikebot> wastrel, ah, okay, thanks
<reds`> ty bimberi
<CarlFK> reds`: I have a 650+ too.  It worked with hoary, but not with breezy.  if you give me an hour I can tell you if it works with dapper
<bimberi> reds`: np :)
<kejup> Krillancello, I think it depends if it is copyrighted or patented. If copyrighted you can mimic it, but if it is patented (like MP3 or DVD) then you can't. I'm not 100% sure though.
<soundray> Krillancello: your position will be much better, though, if you can prove that you followed a 'clean-room' approach.
<dli> babo, that's not a valid ftp command, try "help" in ftp
<V4Vendetta> Does anyone know in an ext3 filesystem, how much reserved_blocks you need in % ?
<Krillancello> soundray: Clean-room approach?
<dli> V4Vendetta, by default 5% is reserved for inode tables
<Keyframe> I had Hoary installed, I changed repository from hoary to breezy, did the update packgages from synaptic.. and then after reboot, GNOME failed on startup.. I did apt-get -f upgrade then (I think some pkgs weren't downloaded or something), then did apt-get install.. and now XSERVER won't run.. I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. still no luck :D I'm downloading breezy install CD now.. damn laptop
<V4Vendetta> dli~ thanks so 5% ?
<kejup> Krillancello, Sony and Microsoft wouldn't be paying $20 royalties to make their videogame consoles play DVDs if they didn't have to (and I'm sure they are capable of rolling their own).
<dli> V4Vendetta, yes, I think it's also 5% in reiserfs
<V4Vendetta> dli~ Setting reserved blocks percentage to 5% (1916052 blocks)
<V4Vendetta> dli~ thanks :-)
<soundray> Krillancello: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_room_design
<ithiel> does anyone know if I will be able to configure my Samsung mobile as a USB modem?
<babo> dli: but I'm using the fireFTP gui for firefox ?
<babo> dli: how can it form invalid commands
<babo> ?
<themachine> how can I exit X before installing something?
<dli> V4Vendetta, jfs don't reserve inode tables, it's more dynamic
<soundray> ithiel: do a web search on your model name and 'linux'
<themachine> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers
<babo> themachine: control + alt + backspace
<V4Vendetta> dli~ i'm using ext3, do i need to reserve any?
<dli> babo: try another client, it might be clear when you doing so
<dli> V4Vendetta, mkfs does that for you
<ithiel> soundray, that wouldn't be terribly helpful, lemme check it real quick
<babo> dli: so is fireftp broken then or what ?
<kejup> Hmmm, it seems that there is a lot of confusion on this issue. It would be nice if Ubuntu provided an official statement, informing the users of all the legal implications of MP3/DVD/etc. playback.
<dli> babo, no idea, just use whatever works
<SGershon> _jason,  it did not work
<SGershon> :(
<Keyframe> sorry for stupid questions, but how can I find out computers MAC address?
<_jason> SGershon: still uses suse?
<babo> dli: cool, thanks
<soundray> Keyframe: ifconfig
<sbalneav> Evening all
<SGershon> _jason, yeah.
<Keyframe> thanks
<javiolo> is there any way to get libdvdcss2 ? cos using the SeveasPackages its only for i386 and I run a mac ppc
<kejup> keyframe, run "ifconfig"
<Krillancello> soundray: Interesting.
<SGershon> I'm reading the page again
<ithiel> soundray, yeah, not detecting the phone
<Keyframe> is there a way to reinstall xserver? if so, how?
* Keyframe did use google :/
<ithiel> soundray google is finding nothing relevant
<sbalneav> Keyframe: Why would you need to do that?
<kejup> Keyframe, why do you want to reinstall xserver?
<soundray> Keyframe: 'apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg'. But probably you just want to 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<jetscreamer> apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg maybe, but it's not going to be all the packages that x-window-system brings in
<jetscreamer> what soundray said
<Krillancello> Alrighty then... this laptop I have here is booting into a Ubuntu 'server' installation.
<jetscreamer> how exciting!
<reds`> I think I just broke my /etc/network/interfaces
<babo> dli: what's the core ftp gui app for ubuntu ?
<Keyframe> I tried dpkg-reconfigure .. but I start up laptop now and it says "I cannot start the X Server blahblahblah" even after -reconfigure
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: idAudioHardwareALSA::Write: 4096 frames overflowed and dropped
<soundray> ithiel: what's your phone model?
<dstryr> http://pastebin.com/581231
<dstryr> what's the prob?
<Kr4t05> jetscreamer: Could that be it?
<me2win> Keyframe:
<bimberi> dli: nautilus, the file manager - Places -> Connect to Server
<Krillancello> Now... suggestions for apt-get'ing just X and Gnome?
<bimberi> er: babo ^^^ (sorry dli)
<dli> babo: no idea, try lftp , which is not gui
<stpere> hello everybody, does somebody knows some handwriting recognition software for linux?
<mjr> Krillancello, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Keyframe> it says would you like to view the X server output... yes no.. but screen is kinda garbled and I can't choose either :D
<jetscreamer> Kr4t05: 'could' be. but i don't know much about other sound stuff, just what works for me. and mine hasn't broken like that, just the usual install blues kind.
<ithiel> soundray, Samsung A850, Verizon  Service
<reds`> any idea why wifi-radar doesn't pick up on any networks either?
<Krillancello> mjr: ubuntu-desktop has too much bloat for me. It's the same as not doing the server install, so what's the point?
<brenner> kejup: well, they do have: "Some of the packages listed here may be illegal in your country."  on the restricted wiki.  right after that, they have: "This page is not legal advice."  you're right though, maybe they should put out something on legal issues,
<me2win> Keyframe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soundray> Keyframe: that output is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log too.
<dstryr> what yall think?
<dli> will ubuntu ship dvd for free? cd is too much squeezed
<me2win> what?
<ownerx> negative dli
<Keyframe> I know.. I ran it now in recovery mode... lets see
<me2win> you think that it will perform different if the data has more space to rest?
<dli> ownerx, why not :( is dvd too expensive?
<brenner> what does the dvd have that the cd doesn't ooi?
<pbransford> anyone know of any good utilities like sidenet for setting up wine
<reds`> I'm really gettin my ass whooped over here by this card. It takes about 2 1/2 minutes to activate the card
<ithiel> soundray, catch that model?
<me2win> dli: the cd and dvd are the same except that the dvd has the live version on it
<soundray> ithiel: you could just connect it and see if it is registered as a modem (run lsusb).
<me2win> so in essence, the DVD has more squeezed on it than the cd
<soundray> ithiel: if that works, you can give it AT commands using minicom, probably through the device /dev/ttyUSB0
<brenner> me2win: was that meant for me? thanks. :)
<ownerx> dli im not even sure if the ubuntu dvd has more packages on it
<stpere> any idea?
<me2win> brenner: yeah heh
<dli> me2win, after installation for a laptop, I found the cd has no hsfmodem driver, for a dvd, they can put all those drivers in
<Keyframe> lol, it can't find any fonts in usr/share/X11/fonts/ .. how can this be
<me2win> dli: they don't, it's just the live version packed in
<dstryr> what's the cmd to know if you have missing updates or you have available updates to install
<bimberi> not totally sure, but my understanding is that the dvd includes more (all?) of the main repository
<pbransford> nevermind, found "winetools"
<brenner> knoppix is still a cd distro though isn't it?  why can't ubuntu do what they did and make the live version installable?
<stpere> brenner, it's what dapper will do
<dli> ownerx,why not just follow the debian way, a complete set contains all packages
<SGershon> _jason, ok... I'll try something else...
<j1p> Has anyone had any success getting wireless networking to work with a Dell Latitude D610, it uses the Intel Pro Wireless 2915ABG Network Adapter
<brenner> stpere: ah, nice.
<reds`> j1p: I can't get any wireless working :(
<ithiel> ok, soundray, it shows up as "Samsung Electronics" under lsusb
<Kr4t05> Ack
<dstryr> http://pastebin.com/581231
<dstryr> what's the prob?
<ithiel> soundray, now what am I doing?
<dli> j1p, ipw2200 is in kernel, try to rebuild your kernel
<Kr4t05> Where do I find the Multimedia Systems Selector in KDE?
<kejup> brenner, It's been suggested before that perhaps they could simply make these things installable with a click through contract that says something like, "these packages are legal in my country". However, I think it was determined that Ubuntu could still be liable. So maybe instead they should have an html document on freshly installed ubuntu desktops titled, "why can't I play mp3s/dvds/etc". The only way this legal road block is
<kejup> going to change is if people are aware of it. As it is it seems that many people are blaming ubuntu for the faults of the US government.
<soundray> ithiel: 'sudo apt-get install minicom'
<maudeeb> I can't view videos on www.ebaumsworld.com. I only have the native firefox.
<j1p> dli, what would I have to do after recompiling the kernel to make it show up?
<ithiel> soundray, now what?
<basbryan> kejup: i like that idea
<j1p> I just reinstalled breezy the other day, clean install off the Breezy Install CD
<dli> j1p, before you recompile it, download the firmware for it
<soundray> ithiel: then you'll have to read the docs in /usr/share/doc/minicom -- it's a bit involved, but you'll find out how to access the modem.
<Kr4t05> Where do I find the Multimedia Systems Selector in KDE?
<dli> j1p, I don't know whether ubuntu cd contains ipw2200-firmware, you may do "apt-cache search ipw2200"
<me2win> Kr4t05: what do you mean?
<crimsun> Kr4t05: there's no straight equivalent; use KDE System Settings
<kejup> basbryan- good, perhaps we can find a good explaination somewhere on the wiki or in the forums and submit our suggestion to the developers.
<crimsun> j1p: Ubuntu includes firmware for ipw*
<mahaffey> hey can anyone help me, i'm pretty new to linux
<soundray> j1p, there is a driver for that chipset, but it requires at least a 2.6.13 kernel.
<dejx>  ah
<_jason> mahaffey: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<dejx> mahaffey, just ask a quiestion
<dyrne> mahaffey: state you question if one of us can help we will
<dli> crimsun, that's great, I hope they will do hsfmodem too :(
<soundray> dli: I doubt it. hsfmodem is closed afaik.
<reds`> Kr4t05: I'm still having some trouble
<j1p> soundray, It had not worked on my previous kernel, 2.6.15, and it isnt working on my 2.6.12 now
<brenner> kejup: *nod* i think you hit the nail on the head.
<dli> soundray, a firmware is also closed :(
<brenner> dstryr: what are you trying to do?
<drakonan> Hey everyone, i've got a situation where when i leave the pc and come back after a while my display is corrupt, is there something i can do about that?
<drakonan> maybe a shortcut key to refresh? this is the logon screen
<dli> soundray, just consider, if the user has to download the network driver (modem, or nic), how stupid is this?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drakonan: If you've got no applications running, it might be safe to do ctrl+alt+backspace to reload the xserver.
<bimberi> drakonan: does doing ctrl-alt-F1 then ctrl-alt-F7 help?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drakonan: That's a bit of a hack, though.
<soundray> drakonan: this shouldn't happen of course, but try Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart X.
<majd> is there a way to navigate my windows partition in ubuntu?
<Keyframe> if I wan't to apt-get something and it needs some dependencies.. is there a way to tell apt-get to get those dependecies also? thanks for your patience :>
<_jason> Keyframe: it always does taht by default
<kejup> brenner, maybe we can whip something up and submit it tonight? I really don't know enough about it to write anything myself. So I'm going to see what I can find on the forums/wiki. If any of you would like to look with me I'd appreciate it (maybe we can temporarily make a channel to organize ourselves).\
<dli> majd, just mount it
<echostorm> bah... anything like daemon tools that will run in gnome? I found something for KDE but im trying to learn one frontend at a time
<soundray> dli: tell Intel, or whoever holds the rights to the modem firm-/software.
<Keyframe> hmmm
<kejup> basbryan- read my message to brenner
<PuMpErNiCkLe> drakonan: Better to find out why it's getting messed... could be a driver issue (most likely if you have an ati card), or it could be messed horizsync/vertrefresh settings in xorg.conf (or some other messed up setting there.)
<drakonan> might there be some way to fix it?  maybe it's going in to some suspent mode or something?
<reds`> bah
<echostorm> yes... bah!
<reds`> I'm getting so frustrated :(
<dyrne> majd: example: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<drakonan> ctrl+alt+backspace fixes it
<_jason> oh a command
<dli> soundray, I just mean, if there are available firmware or binary drivers, just include them in the installation disk
<crouchingMonkey> how do i find and fix a broken package on my system?
<CarlFK> soundray: some of those things have distribution licence issues
<dli> crouchingMonkey, apt-get -f install
<echostorm> i have a bin/cue i want to mount and this is definently an issue i need to figure out
<soundray> CarlFK: don't tell me, I know about these things. Tell dli.
<crimsun> echostorm: use bchunk to convert it to an iso, then mount the iso via loopback
<dli> CarlFK, hsfmodem has no such restrict, gentoo has the hsfmodem package
<crouchingMonkey> ty dli
<Wammy|> echostorm, here sec, i know what you need
<Wammy|> echostorm, google for cdemu
<majd> dyrne, mount: mount point /mnt/hda1 does not exist
<Bubben> how do I update the kernel to the latest .. it is only to download the upgrade packages?
<dli> crouchingMonkey, or, dpkg --configure -a
<majd> is there an idiot proof tutorial on this?
<Wammy|> its like daemontools or w/e to mount bin/cue
<Wammy|> kernel driver.
<echostorm> ahh thanx :) crimson, yeah i researched that method but converting everything i need to use iseems an unnecasary step.
<dli> majd, I thought ubunt could auto mont windows partitions for you
<dstryr> http://pastebin.com/581231
<Keyframe> what's the name of partition utilty that starts up when installing hoary? damn
<dstryr> what's the prob?
<themachine> how can I check if I properly installed my nvidia drivers?
<majd> :-O it worked :) i followed http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_manually_update_Ubuntu
<dyrne> majd: you will have to type sudo fdisk -l it will list your partions one should be type ntfs. the hda1 was just an example
<Wammy|> themachine, if you saw the nvidia logo when x started
<soundray> dli, if gentoo distributes hsfmodem, it doesn't necessarily follow that ubuntu can, too.
<themachine> yea I saw it, thanks
<majd> dyrne, i did: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<majd> first i created /media/windows
<bimberi> Keyframe: might be 'partman' ?
<mikebot> anyone know why mouse3 sometimes opens weird links when i'm trying to scroll?
<crimsun> dli: neither Debian nor Ubuntu package the hsfmodem drivers. They are decidedly non-free.
<soundray> crimsun: so are ATI and NVidia drivers...
<dli> crimsun, debian stays close to free, but I thought ubuntu would be more user friendly
<crimsun> soundray: ATI and Nvidia provide redistribution allowances in their licenses.
<echostorm> Wammy: thats exactly what i needed thanx
<crimsun> Linuxant does not provide any such allowance.
<Keyframe> hmmm can't remember my partition config.. I did fdisk -l.. I know I have one for boot, one for home, one for usr, swap, I think one is for var also - is that ok?
<soundray> dli, do hsfmodem copyright holders explicitly allow redistribution?
<drakonan> the corruption is occurring on a via vt8366/a/7 apollo onboard video card
<brenner> kejup: i'm not much of a lawyer either, so i doubt i'd be of much use.  but i'm all for the concept of the idea of a click-through disclaimer/help-system on first install.  unfortunately, i don't think dapper will include something like that, so i guess we'll have to make do with a wiki page on the topic.
<dli> soundray, I know in gentoo, there's no download restriction, and it downloads from a gentoo mirror
<babo> bimberi: cheers
<bimberi> babo: yw :)
<crimsun> dli: keep in mind both Debian and Ubuntu offer slmodem package variants
<dang`r`us> I get a silly error message when trying to modprobe fglrx: *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!
<dang`r`us> what can I do?
<gnomefreak> is direct rendering a sure fire way to tell if 3d is working?
<soundray> dli: that doesn't answer the question. I don't mean that you have to look it up, but the argument is moot until you know exactly what the redistribution policy is.
<brenner> kejup: anyway, i'm off.   good luck.
<dli> soundray, I checked the license, it's okay to redistribute the free version
<dli> soundray, Redistribution. Redistribution of this software is only permitted for exact copies (without modification) of versions explicitly marked and officially released by Linuxant with the word "free" in their name. Redistribution or disclosure of other versions, derivatives or license key information is expressly prohibited without explicit written approval signed by an authorized Linuxant officer.
<gnomefreak> thats in the gpl
<dli> crimsun, would slmodem drivers an hsf?
<gnomefreak> iirc
<Krillancello> For some reason, Ubuntu likes to display the console larger than my laptop's monitor can display.
<Krillancello> Vertically, that is.
<soundray> dli: excellent. You could file a wishlist bug against the linux-restricted-modules package then.
<Jae686> Krillancello, press ctrl + -
<Krillancello> Jae686: I'm not running a GUI. I did a server install and have yet to install any packages.
<Jae686> oh
<Keyframe> is it possible to have partitions somewhat like this: one where ubuntu is, one where programs are, one where /home user files are, one for var and one for swap? So that if I wish to install another distribution (ubuntu or something else) programs and user files would be unaffacted? is this a good idea? any suggestions? I have 40GB hard drive on my laptop.. about to install breezy
<AngryElf> has anyone had any success with the Apple Airport drivers that are out?
<Jambon> yo, I just did an update on dapper, and now my resolution is stuck at 640x480 and 60hz and it won't change
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jambon about fixres
<wastrel> Keyframe:  usually /home   can be on a separate partition, but programs are tied too closely to the rest of the OS to be split out & shared
<gnomefreak> Jambon: read that see if it fixes it and btw its in testing so please dont be alarmed when it breaks
<wastrel> Keyframe:  you can share swap also
<joeljkp> i'm looking for a way to tell alsa to set /dev/dsp to my 2nd sound card
<joeljkp> anyone know how?
<jrsims> anyone having trouble installing cpan?
<cedriczg> hi everybody
<Jambon> gnomefreak: after all the distros i've been through in the last few weeks not much could alarm me
<Keyframe> wastrel: so what do you suggest, how should I partition my hard drive if I want to upgrade to dapper later or try out some other distro?
<Engla> canllaith: welcome to ubuntu then. Which distro did you come from?
<cedriczg> I want to run an app from an icon on my panel
<gnomefreak> Jambon: good
<Krillancello> There are 25 lines which display on the monitor, but the console displays 30 lines.
<Krillancello> Anyone know of a way to fix this?
<cedriczg> But how to execute two commands at the same time
<canllaith> Engla: slackware
<SGershon> :( Nothing yet.
<Krillancello> cedriczg: Try <command1> && <command2>
<cedriczg> My case: I want to execute like export LANGUAGE=en; eboard
<cedriczg> oh
<dli> joeljkp, you can do that, but I prefer to remove those dummy or modem cards before the real one
<gnomefreak> cedriczg: right click panel add custom launcher and fill in the blanks but make sure what you put in the command line part is the command to launch it from term
<canllaith> Engla: I still run slackware on my desktop, but wanted to try a debian on my laptop for the convenience of apt-getting any apps I might want rather than compiling them :)
<SGershon> I need help setting my GRUB. Any volunteer?
<ithiel_> soundray: still no luck, can I just point minicom to my phone's /dev file and get it to work?
<dli> SGershon, state your problem
<joeljkp> dli: what do you mean?
<cedriczg> gnomefreak, between commands I have to pu && ?
<Engla> canllaith: I hope you like apt-get
<Krillancello> Can anyone help me fix my console?
<canllaith> I often need to install lots of strange very new applications for my work and it was getting a little difficult to compile some of them
<gnomefreak> cedriczg: what are you trying to run from launcher?
<Engla> canllaith: I certainly like it, but I've never used anything else. Even on osx I used apt-get
<canllaith> Engla: frankly, right now I hate everything about it - but I hate every operating system, I'm very fair and unbiased about that.
<Engla> hehe
<ithiel_> which usb device is Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:6640 ?
<dstryr> http://pastebin.com/581231
<dstryr> what's the prob?
<cedriczg> gnomefreak, I want to set a variable and the launch the prog eboard
<Engla> and that's why you like slackware, because you can't hate yourself? ;-)
<Rob_Dude> I've never used OSX but I think it sounds pretty cool
<reds`> ok, so I put all the correct info into the wireless configuration window, and it takes a few moments to activate, and once it does I'm still not online
<Engla> Rob_Dude: osx is pretty cool. But so is ubuntu
<canllaith> I have an emac, and my b/f has an iBook. We both hate OSX :)
<wastrel> Keyframe:  maybe 10-15 gb for /home (depending on how much video/music you need to keep there)  5-7 for 2 different distros, a couple hundred MB for swap and you should be OK :] 
<rob> bah
<cedriczg> gnomefreak, In terminal I run export LABGUAGE=en     end then    eboard
<Keyframe> Rob_Dude: It is, but freezes alot
<gnomefreak> cedriczg: that i dont know normally for multi things like that i make a bash script and run the script as a command for launcher
<Engla> canllaith: I switched completely just recently. But I really love osx
<Engla> canllaith: but I switched completely to ubuntu
<Rob_Dude> I'm not trying to start a flame or anything; but I'm a bit disappointed with ubuntu.  I'm hoping it's just me being clueless
<canllaith> Engla: I kinda have a bit of everything as far as operating systems goes
<SGershon> When installing Suse, it overwrote my grub loader on MBR with its own grub loader on MBR (or: the grub loader on MBR now looks at Suse's conf instead of Ubuntu's conf). How can I return it?
<cedriczg> gnomefreak, so how do I make a so simple script?
<canllaith> but my laptop I use 90% of the time and that's what I put Ubuntu on
<SGershon> dli, that's it (above).
<canllaith> Well,  Kubuntu really
<reds`> any ideas why I'm still unable to go online?
<Engla> oh noes
<gnomefreak> Rob_Dude: no offence but most of the time people hate ubuntu is because they have a simple issue and cant fix it
<soundray> ithiel_: what /dev/ file have you tried?
<Engla> gnomefreak: but that's the thing. I did that for a week, and now I love ubuntu again because I fixed an issue (I had myself to blame)
<lakcaj> Rob_Dude, what do you expect it to do?  It's an operating system - it only gets so exciting
<gnomefreak> cedriczg: read the abs manual in synaptic for basics
<dli> SGershon, boot ubuntu (you can do that manually in grub), and mount /boot, and vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
<cedriczg> gnomefreak, ok thanx
<Rob_Dude> gnomefreak:  Nah, that makes a lot of sense.  I think part of it too is that you get used to whatever you are used to and any feature that is missing seems like a big deal
<Engla> Rob_Dude: what did you expect, and what do you want?
<Engla> Rob_Dude: tell us what you want to do with it
<dli> SGershon, add your ubuntu entry
<gnomefreak> Engla: most peopel do because they expect it to be like windows
<Keyframe> wastrel: 8 for ubuntu and programs, 1 for swap, 1 for var and 30 for /home.. does that sound ok?
<Kratos> Ick
<Kratos> lag
<babo> Hi, I'm accessing a php file over ftp ... I right click the file properties and set the opening application to bluefish. However when I click on the file, it still opens with gedit. I don't want to edit php in gedit ... what should I do ?
<Kratos> wtf....
<Rob_Dude> Even though plenty of other features are included that you didn't have before - but you don't even know what they are ;P
<SGershon> dli, I can load ubuntu without problems.
<rob> w00t for crappy highlighting!
<wastrel> Keyframe:  i thought you said you wanted to have a 2nd OS on there?  but yes that would be fine... my / is about 4GB currently :] 
<dli> Keyframe, I want 1 /boot of 100MB on jfs, and all other goes to /
<Rob_Dude> Engla:  Honestly, I've heard, many times, that Linux is no longer user-unfriendly and that the install/setup is just as easy as Windows.
<drakonan> hey, can ubuntu act like a windows DC?
<Krillancello> Can anyone help me fix my console?
<gnomefreak> ok i need a sure fire way to test 3d accel how would i do this my fps are 2000 and yes to direct rendering would like to test now
<Rob_Dude> And, don't get me wrong - it has come a long way, and it's very impressive in it's own right
<SGershon> I just want to replace Suse's grub with Ubuntu's.
<Engla> Rob_Dude: there is some truth in that. yes, I agree
<dli> Krillancello, are you using framebuffer?
<Keyframe> dli: what do you mean? you have only two parts?
<ericmoritz\0> if I have a dynamically linked binary, is there any tricks to turn it into a static one?
<Krillancello> dli: Not sure, I just finished the Ubuntu server install.
<Keyframe> wastrel: on second thought maybe var should be bigger for apache and mysql...
<dli> SGershon, in ubuntu, try, to mv /boot/grub/grub.conf /root/grub.conf.suse, and run "update-grub"
<Keyframe> ah damnit :)
<soundray> SGershon: run sudo grub-install /dev/hda (if /dev/hda is the drive that you boot from).
<Rob_Dude> But, for example; countless times I've been told about how cool OpenOffice is and how it works as good, if not better than Office.  And, I agree that OpenOffice is awesome; but I was expecting it to be able to open .xls files (and it does...but it doesn't open *my* .xls files, lol.  I'm a nerd and I love charts, so I've got about 30 of em)
<babo> Can anyone help me on my file opening problem  ?
<Krillancello> It probably is using the framebuffer, but I don't know for sure.
<Rob_Dude> and nearly all of them crash OpenOffice - even if I disable macros
<dli> Keyframe, yes, because it's a laptop, I don't even use swap
<Rob_Dude> Yeah, it is all little things; but I'm hoping in time I'll fix them
<Keyframe> dli: and you don't have problems?
<wastrel> Keyframe:  i dunno - i just run a desktop system.  my /var is about 250 MB
<dli> Krillancello, try to check what's in grub command line, disable any option except, root=
<gnomefreak> the base or processor should open the .xls files
<soundray> Rob_Dude: you may have more luck with xls files in gnumeric.
<_trick> is openldap supposed to work on ubuntu
<Engla> Rob_Dude: I understand that the OOo issue is no fun.. there is not really an alternative, so OOo has to work! it's not a small thing either
<Rob_Dude> Or, if I just started from scratch all my .xls files would be created and work great in OpenOffice - and not work in Windows - so really it's not a problem with 'Linux' or 'Ubuntu'
<dli> Keyframe, of course
<_trick> I've tride several times, and I keep on getting db errors
<dli> Keyframe, but, you should have swap for a desktop
<AngryElf> how do I make gnome, or gaim, whichever it would be.....remember the position and size of the main gaim window whenever it loads?
<_trick> db4.2_recover not found
<Bratsche> Hello everyone.
<gnomefreak> Rob_Dude: check with synaptic if those dont open it there is an add-on for it im sure
<Belboz99> Hey, what is the directory bit?  And how do I enable it?
<Keyframe> dli: I ask for a laptop.. what should I configure partitions too.. it's a system for php/mysql and c++ dev.. I'm not smart about it :)
<IdleOne> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> directory bit?????
<dli> Keyframe, if you have 1GB+ ram, you can safely disable swap
<gnomefreak> a directory is where folders are stored
<Rob_Dude> Yeah - this weekend I've got a 'ToDo' list to learn/figure out/configure correctly whatever I need to fix issues like that.
<dooglus> Belboz99: do you mean the 'sticky bit'?
<Krillancello> dli: The only kernel options grub had were ro, quiet and splash. I removed splash and am rebooting now.
<Keyframe> dli: I'll leave it on.. it has 512 megs.. I'll make a swap partition of 1GB so I can rest :)
<dli> Keyframe, it's for developpment, I would go with a 100MB /boot, and the rest /
<Bratsche> I have a quick question: A live CD should boot right from a restart, correct?
<Rob_Dude> Getting my mp3 player to work is gonna be the hardest I think :)  But time will tell...
<wastrel> Rob_Dude:  try gnumeric for you .xls files maybe
<wastrel> (.xls is excel right?)
<SGershon> soundray, I don't have a /dev/hda, but my ubuntu is at /dev/sda5
<javiolo> any ftp with gui ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bratsche: If you have the cd set to boot before the HDD in the BIOS, then yes.
<Belboz99> dooglus, no I mean the directory bit
<Rob_Dude> Yeah .xls is excel - and ty, I'll give it a shot
<javiolo> any ftp client with gui ?
<Keyframe> dli: And what if I wanted to install Dapper afterwards?
<dli> Keyframe, no problem with a small swap
<Engla> Bratsche: yes, if I understand that right. You just have to make your bios boot from the cd
<SGershon> soundray, sda and hda stand for the same meaning?
<babo> I can't seem to edit any of my ftp file on my local computer. All I get is permissions cannot be determined. Also they won't open in bluefish by default, only in gedit ?? help ??
<Bratsche> PuMpErNiCkLe: So, I have to mess around in the bios first?
<soundray> SGershon: run sudo grub-install /dev/sda then
<khafra> quicktime for firefox?
<dooglus> Belboz99: where did you hear of this 'directory bit'?
<Belboz99> dooglus: I was changing ownership of a directory and somehow the directory turned into a file
<Belboz99> I need it changed back into a directory
<soundray> SGershon: /dev/hda is used for IDE and most SATA devices. /dev/sda is used for SCSI and some SATA disks.
<Amaranth> Belboz99: That's not really possible.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Bratsche: Just to check the boot order... you may have to set it to check teh CD before teh harddrive, but that's it.
<khafra> I installed vlc, but it doesn't seem to work
<Engla> Belboz99: that sounds very wrong
<dli> Keyframe, I'm not a developper :( for me, vim, gcc, gdb, valgrind, ddd, ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/teh/the/g
<dooglus> Belboz99: how were you changing owners?
<Amaranth> Belboz99: That's file system corruption, nothing you can fix.
<Rob_Dude> On the other hand...I *love* having multiple desktops, the software repositories and tabbed browsing.  And VMware,.  Those are all awesome :P  And the multiple terminals
<gnomefreak> valgrid is a browser no?
<dli> Keyframe, or you want xemacs, and some cvs, which I don't know anything about
<babo> no-one can help ??
<Belboz99> dooglus, I can't dig up the exact command I used, but I was using chown dan /fold
<gnomefreak> valgrind*
<Bratsche> PuMpErNiCkLe: Ok, well thanks. I think I'm fast becoming a Ubuntu convert, at least, if I can get it to work. ;)
<SGershon> Ok.
<Amaranth> valgrind is a development tool
<SGershon> I'll try it now.
<dli> gnomefreak, no, valgrind is a memory debugger
<Belboz99> it's possible I screwed up and used chmod instead
<Krillancello> Now... on to my main concern...
<SGershon> soundray, dli, _jason, see you after reboot.
* Krillancello Googles and Wiki's...
<dooglus> Belboz99: chown should never make a directory turn into a file.  it does sound like your filesystem is screwed up like Amaranth said.
<gnomefreak> in repos by chance? im always looking for cooler devel tools
<Belboz99> but trust me, this file was a directory
<dooglus> Belboz99: even if you "chmod" instead of "chown", there's no bit which determines whether it's a file or a directory...
<Keyframe> dli: nah, actually I really don't know what I wan't with partitions
<dli> Krillancello, why using framebuffer, it's slower :( and causing trouble for n00bs
<vook> what process is it at boot that mounts the tmpfs filesystems (/dev, /dev/pts, /dev/shm, & /lib/modules/$kernelver/volatile), and /sys?
<dooglus> Belboz99: I trust you.  But trust me, there's no way to "chmod" a directory to turn it into a file.
<Keyframe> dli: I will run php/mysql and gcc.. I have 40GB's of hard drive..and want to be safe if I wan't to switch to dapper later
<Belboz99> dooglus, my Linux professor said there was a bit that set it to directory
<hyphenated> Belboz99: yes, but it's not something you can change
<dli> Keyframe, In past, I use /boot, /usr, /home, /
<Belboz99> he never told us which bit it was though
<gnomefreak> it looks kdeish :(
<_trick> ah, I guess the slapd package is missing a dep
<dooglus> Belboz99: it's not a bit which is accessible with chmod
<ithiel_> soundray, haven't tried any dev file because I don't know what Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:6640 is
<_trick> db4.2_utils
<Engla> Belboz99: how do  you see that it's a file?
<Keyframe> dli: how about var?
* Kr4t05 is away: working on twinview.
<dli> Keyframe, nowadays, I don't reinstall without a backup, I go with /boot /
<Belboz99> okay, so if my file system is screwed, how do I fix that?
<Jambon> i just ran easyubuntu on dapper, and got this error message in the terminal when i ran it: IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/icons/default.xpm'
<Belboz99> -rw-r--r--    1 root root     62 2005-12-03 00:42 fold
<dli> Keyframe, for servers only, security concerns, not for your own desktop
<soundray> vook, run a 'grep tmpfs /etc/init.d/*' to get an impression how things play together.
<Belboz99> that file was a directory
<hyphenated> Belboz99: fsck
<crouchingMonkey> is there a limewire for linux ?
<Jambon> did the update fail or just the firefox icon?
<Jambon> crouchingMonkey:  yes
<soundray> ithiel_: you don't need to know. Try /dev/ttyUSB0
<Belboz99> I can still see it and browse the files in it over the network
<dli> Keyframe, indeed, it's sensiless for me to have a /var for desktop
<khafra> I'm using AMD64 Ubuntu and linux32 for 32 bit programs, like firefox and its plugins.  If I want to install vlc to the 32 bit firefox, not the 64 bit, how do I make the debian package do that?
* gnomefreak never said it would work in dapper
<javiolo> any ftp client with gui ?
<dooglus> Belboz99: there are 12 bits which chmod can affect.  3 reads, 3 writes, 3 executes, setuid, setgid and sticky.
<Unity> can someone quickly explain why there k and k^5 have the same unit's digit?
<stpere> crouchingMonkey, of course
<Keyframe> dli.. I see.. because I always run apache in same config as my server with var/html.. heh I'll change that then
<Kr4t05> gah
<Unity> oops wrong window
<Belboz99> and in fact, some software is running from it right now
<gnomefreak> alot of things dont work in dapper
<gnomefreak> it is getting better tho :)
* gnomefreak brb
<soundray> gnomefreak: like Openoffice :(
<dli> Keyframe, apache doesn't care /var is a dir or partition
<gnomefreak> my OOO works great
<dooglus> Belboz99: can I suggest you back it up (into a tar archive or similar) as soon as possible?
<dooglus> Belboz99: it's quite possible that as soon as the software which is using it stops using it, the contents will become unavailable.
<gnomefreak> soundray: did you install the OOo updates this afternoon that were being held back?
<Keyframe> ok, I'll make boot partition, swap and / .. just to be safe for swap ;) How much should boot be?
<D[a] > Yo.
<soundray> gnomefreak: yes. But it may be different, because I'm on amd64
<wastrel> javiolo:  gftp
<D[a] > I have the drivers for win32 on my ubuntu box cuz it says that it doesnt support linux on their site, but the linux site says it does take it.
<Belboz99> hyphenated: , how do I run fsck with the drive unmounted?
<dli> Keyframe, 100 MB is more than enough
<D[a] > hrm..
<D[a] > It's a D-link G510 atherois chipset
<cedriczg> gnomefreak, well I finally did the script and it worked marvelously. Thank you v m
<gnomefreak> soundray: yeah ive heard that with 64bit
<gnomefreak> yw ced
<Keyframe> dli: thanks dude :)
<hyphenated> Belboz99: fsck /partition
<javiolo> wastrel thanks!
<gnomefreak> brb
<soundray> gnomefreak: enjoy your smoke
<Wammy|> hyphenated, as far as i remeber your not supposed to fsck a mounted partition
<dli> Keyframe, I like jfs on /boot, however, standard is ext2
<Belboz99> hyphenated: , I mean, the entire partition is the one that root is in
<D[a] > hrm
<D[a] > Uh.
<D[a] > dli or soundray
<Keyframe> dli: any particular reason?
<D[a] > I have the drivers for win32 on my ubuntu box cuz it says that it doesnt support linux on their site, but the linux site says it does take it. | It's a D-link G510 atherois chipset | What do I do with the .sys and the .inf or whatever? I remember seeing on forums somewhere to put it somewhere, but I have no clue where.......
<Belboz99> hyphenated:  do I have to reboot into a restore mode or something?
<ithiel_> soundray: device doesn't exist. try to remember that the samsung doesn't explicitly identify itself as a modem, I just tell it to do so
<hyphenated> Wammy|: indeed, it's not a good idea :-)
<hyphenated> Belboz99: rescue mode, yeah
<hyphenated> or use a live cd
<dli> Keyframe, no such boring fsck.ext2 on booting
<Belboz99> oops, I meant rescue
<Keyframe> hehe
<ithiel_> soundray, no USB devices (seemingly) in /dev, and certainly no ttyUSB0. I'll doublecheck GUI configs, but otherwise not getting much ---> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:6640 ????
<Wammy|> hey so does anyone want to take my offer for $30 + free webhosting/gameserver to get my sound card working?
<D[a] > lmao
<soundray> ithiel_: well it was worth trying. It may be that your phone just isn't supported, though.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol Wammy|
<sbalneav> D[a] : google for ndiswrapper + ubuntu
<dli> Keyframe, jfs is supported by grub, but you will need jfs support in kernel too, go ext2, if you are not sure about it
<gnomefreak> i always do :)
<D[a] > sbalneav
<Wammy|> Ive been dealing with this for the past 48 hours, i only slept like 5 hours today
<D[a] > i tried
<D[a] > apt-get install ndiswrapper-tools
<ithiel_> soundray: you do realize that my attempted use of this phone nears the bizarre, and that default support is near nil, right?
<Keyframe> dli: yeah I'm not - I'll go all the way with ext2 I guess
<D[a] > but it said something aobut being too outdated and needing to get th newest version
<D[a] > I HAVE NO CLUE.
<sbalneav> D[a] : Well, that was self evident.
<D[a] > Obviously.
<gnomefreak> if i can view a 3d screensaver does that mean my 3d works?
<crouchingMonkey> any instructions out there on how to install limewire on ubuntu ?
<D[a] > sbalneav do you happen to hnave htat link on the forums?
<Jambon> does easy ubuntu work with dapper?
<D[a] > I have the .inf and .sys it says it needed
<sbalneav> D[a] : does this machine have a WIRED connection in it?
<soundray> ithiel_: are you getting angry now? Take it out on Samsung for not supporting Linux, please.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell crouchingMonkey about limewire
<sbalneav> Like an ethernet interface?
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey: in your pm :)
<Celeste> hi
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > no
<Celeste> what Xorg version does ubuntu use, please?
<D[a] > Wireless.
<D[a] > Only way it can be done.
<gnomefreak> Jambon: not sure dapper is in testing stages
<gnomefreak> Celeste: breezy uses 6.8
<Celeste> thank you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ^^^latest stable release
<Jambon> anyone here used xgl on a i810?
<Celeste> cool ... thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<sbalneav> D[a] : Baloney.  What, you can't PUT an ethernet card in it TEMPORARILY so you can update the ndiswrapper-tools?
<samisad0rk> hey im having probs gettin ubuntu live to run on my computer, can anyone help?
<sbalneav> You can't BORROW a usb ethernet adapter somewhere?
<gabriel> hi...?
<soundray> samisad0rk: describe the problem.
<theshibboleth> how do I find out what sound card I'm using?
<wastrel> hi gabriel
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > no
<Wammy|> no one to take my offer?
<D[a] > i can't.
<gnomefreak> theshibboleth: lspci
<ithiel_> soundray: sigh, thx anyways.
<D[a] > only way to do is wirelessly.
<Kr4t05> !twinview
<ubotu> Kr4t05: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kr4t05> ...
<sbalneav> D[a] : And why would that be?
<ithiel_> soundray: samsung doesn't support windows either, or mac for that matter
<D[a] > sbalneav
<Kr4t05> that needs to be in the bot.
<D[a] > i can't exactly wire a cable
<Kr4t05> twinview needs to be in the bot ><
<samisad0rk> when it goes to boot it seems like its going then gets stuck on this message "kernal panic- not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<D[a] > through a wall
<Kr4t05> dammit.
<D[a] > with a solid ceiling
<D[a] > etc.
<wastrel> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<sbalneav> How about moving the machine for a bit?
<soundray> ithiel_: *hrm* motorola
<theshibboleth> gnomefreak:thanks
<vook> anyone have an idea what would cause none of the tmpfs filesystems to mount (I went from breezy to dapper and back to breezy (I know, bad idea, but everything works except the tmpfs filesystems, and I've had this happen before))
<ithiel_> soundray: I don't think you properly comprehend what it is I am doing with my phone, it is a completely unsupported feature/ability. It took 2 hours just to get working on Windows, if that gives you any sense of scale
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > I can't.
<D[a] > It's fixed in place.
<gnomefreak> theshibboleth: yw
<D[a] > Can't you just help me get it done wirelessly, pete's sake.
<wastrel> !tell D[a]  about enter
<soundray> ithiel_: this is the third time you are alluding to my limited comprehension. Thank you, our discussion is over.
<Rob_Dude> I'm a big fan of the 'enter pause.  You know ya just sorta
<ithiel_> soundray: my phone is fine. as for motorola, they weren't an option where I got my wireless plan at. otherwise I would've chosen one. I have no qualms with the terms of my contract, it's a good plan with tons of free minutes
<sbalneav> How can I help you get it done wirelessly when we can't get the bit installed?
<Rob_Dude> Hit enter, and it's like a SUPER comma :)
<sbalneav> You need to update your ndiswrapper-tools.
<ithiel_> my wireless still doesn't bloody work
<ithiel_> gah.
<theshibboleth> I need help getting sound to work with a nvidia audio card in 3d games
<gnomefreak> ithiel_: sending the signal through your phone or a wireless card ?
<gnomefreak> i didnt know nvidia made sound cards
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > requires internet eh?
<D[a] > what if i download madwifi
<D[a] > willl that help?
<shiv> is it possible to move the cursor to default button as in windows mouse controls?
<trincamckee> i there
<sbalneav> and how are you going to download it onto the box when you just told me there was no way to get ndiswrappers-tools updated?
<ithiel_> gnomefreak I've given up on my phone for the time being, wireless still isn't working
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > through a CD
<gnomefreak> wireless in ubuntu?
<D[a] > eayea
<D[a] > yea
<progrock> whats the command to remove a folder and all its contents? (in the terminal)
<D[a] > rm -rf
<gnomefreak> rm
<D[a] > rm -rf directory /file
<sbalneav> D[a] : then why not download the ndiswrapper-tools, and put THAT on a cd?
<NChief^^> I have wirekess in ubuntu :)
<D[a] > sbalneav true.
<trincamckee> does anyone knows a app like checkinstall, but doesnt install the package? i just want to build the package...
* D[a]  goes to find
<progrock> thankyou
<sbalneav> Jeeepers.
<D[a] > ndiswrapper-1.10.tar.gz
<D[a] > that'd probably work
<D[a] > eh?
<gnomefreak> trincamckee: there maybe parameters that will do that i dont know ive always used checkinstall to install the package
<sbalneav> You'll probably want to get the .deb from the repository.
<sbalneav> Does the WIRED machine you're on have ubuntu on it now?
<trincamckee> that would be nice
<trincamckee> i dont know any flags
<D[a] > sbalneav
<D[a] > no pc's in my house are wired
<gnomefreak> http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/index.php
<Celeste> Please tell me how can I enable transparenxy in Xorg for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> trincamckee: also man checkinstall is helpful
<gnomefreak> ^^^try that site
<gnomefreak> Celeste: terminal?
<sbalneav> D[a] : this is in your house, and you're telling me you can't move the box next to the wireless router to plug it in?
<gnomefreak> or all windows?
<trincamckee> ok gnomefreak tanks for the tip
<frank__> can somebody please let me know how to activate universal
<Celeste> gnomefreak, no for the gDesklets StarterBar
<wastrel> !tell frank__ about universe
<overrider> i am printing to a network printer using cups it seems, doesnt it need a printcap file in /etc/ ? or is that file not required?
<Celeste> gnomefreak, I heard I must find composit in the Xorg.conf  but it is not in it
<ithiel_> gnomefreak:  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s Tx-Power=off RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<gnomefreak> Celeste: you got me there i cant even get my applets to work right :(
<basbryan> ubotu: tell frank__ about universe
<gnomefreak> ty basbryan
<ithiel_> that's the displayed settings from iwconfig, and I cannot seem to set my settings, what's going on?
<soundray> overrider: cups does it without one of those
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, what do you do when a usb device wont unmount ?
<soundray> WebLOCH: wait, it's probably still writing data.
<WebLOCH> soundray, its been ages and i never started writing data to it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ithiel_ about -wireless
<Josh43> hey, anyone here have a psp that they do homebrew stuff with?
<perry> weblock: pull the plug :p
<soundray> WebLOCH: perhaps it's still the pwd on some terminal you have open?
<WebLOCH> perry, i did
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ithiel_ about wireless
<perry> WebLOCH: what type of device?
<WebLOCH> soundray, nope closed everything first, and its def not open now
<ithiel_> gnomefreak: don't waste my time with automated tripe. I'm a regular user here (adriyel), and I've exhausted all conventional methods including ubotu, thank you
<WebLOCH> perry, its a sd card
<perry> WebLOCH: i still have windoze on my machine at work because itunes is more reliable than gtkpod :P
<gnomefreak> almost like i was supposed to know?
<perry> WebLOCH: shouldn't be too big an issue :P
<Extreme_Unction> sh
<WebLOCH> perry, i simply chose not to buy a stupid mp3player hoho
<perry> ipods seem to be a bit mpre finicky :P
<khafra> If I'm using firefox 32 bit in AMD64 Ubuntu, can I use the AMD64 Mplayer as a plugin?
<soundray> gnomefreak: what a pita... tg he's gone.
<Josh43> itheil_; Calm down.. if you've been here so long, you know that 99% of questions are answered with standard rtfm stuff
<gnomefreak> khafra: not sure but i doubt it
<perry> heh...i ride the bus and its better to have an ipod than listen to someone else's inane cell phone conversation :P
<gnomefreak> Josh43: hes gone
<Extreme_Unction> Rejoice! For there are Kubuntu repositories for KDE 3.5.1!
<WebLOCH> perry, i meant i chose to buy a decent one :P  not some fashion pimp rubbish
<Josh43> lol - my syntax is all funny - didn't see it
<gnomefreak> Extreme_Unction: yes you can get that from kubuntu.org or .com or whatever the site is
<perry> my mom got it for me :P
<perry> well, mother in law :P
<WebLOCH> perry, fair play then haha
<ithiel> back
<perry> besides, we got lots of windows boxes at work
<theshibboleth> Could someone help me? The video on 3d games works, but the audio doesn't
<khafra> gnomefreak: Thanks, guess I'll go 32.  Or maybe both--would there be a conflict with two versions of mplayer?
<perry> and my bosses get to keep me in free music
<progrock> i installed gaim 2.0 beta 1 by mistake.. and now when i try to install beta 2 it errors.. i think something with the docs
<gnomefreak> khafra: my personal opion is stick with 32 all the apps run easier on it
<Luke> my ipod doesnt automount when i plug it in - what should I do?
<gnomefreak> progrock: uninstall beta1
<khafra> gnomefreak: Aha, thanks.
<gnomefreak> Luke: what ipod app are you using?
<progrock> gnomefreak, yeah.. first thing i did was that
<gnomefreak> khafra: yw
<Luke> gnomefreak: it doesnt even mount
<wastrel> jazzy
<soundray> ithiel: I'm here to help people. So is gnomefreak, as far as I can tell. Now would you please consider assuming manners that make it easy, rather than difficult, to help?
<gnomefreak> progrock: what type of errors are you gettting?
<Jeff1f> Anyone know why my ubuntu machine would keep ARPing non stop?
<shiv> what is the Program Files folder equivalent in Linux?
<progrock> gnomefreak, 1 sec.. let me try again so i can get the erros
<gnomefreak> btw gaim2.0 is a pita to install on dapper so please tell me your running breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Josh43> shiv; /usr/bin, usually
<Amaranth> shiv: /usr/bin, i guess
<wastrel> Jeff1f:  something else on your network asking it to?
<shiv> thanks
<progrock> breezy.. yes.. ive done it before... only reason its erroring is becase i installed beta1 first by mistake
<Celeste> I restart X
<Josh43> :P
<wastrel> Jeff1f:  no idea really :] 
<Krillancello> Okay... so does anyone know a way to install JUST X and Gnome after doing the Ubuntu server install?
<gnomefreak> progrock: how did you uninstall it? with dpkg or with apt?
<burden> Could anyone reccomend a GUI compiler, preferably has syntax highlighting?
<Jeff1f> Maybe it's that dang wiflyer router
<progrock> gnomefreak, dpkg... since i installed it with checkinstall
<wastrel> burden:  what language?
<burden> C++, sorry forgot to add that part.
<gnomefreak> burden: the compiler doesnt do syntex highlighting its the ide that does it
<gnomefreak> burden: use anjuta
<wastrel> i was going to say anjuta :[
<gnomefreak> its got all good things :)
<gnomefreak> and easy to play with
<progrock> vim! lol.. screw ajunta, lol
<Krillancello> wastrel: Teh win goes to the quick of mind.
<progrock> steeper learnign curve tho
<gnomefreak> progrock: im not sure than dpkg should have gotten rid of it all (did you get rid of the tar by chance and the files that were unpacked?
<gnomefreak> vim-gui is nice :)
<soundray> Krillancello: gnome-core and xserver-xorg-core should give you a pretty minimal configuration.
<progrock> gnomefreak, yeah.. i deleted everything... 1 sec.. almsot up to the point where i get the error... make takes some time for gaim
<gnomefreak> sorry its gvim
<progrock> vim-gnome is the package actually
<samoftheday> bleh im back my net went schizo
<gnomefreak> progrock: no its a graphical vim
<Krillancello> soundray: Everyone's been saying x-window-system-core; can you tell me the difference between it and xserver-xorg-core?
<samoftheday> ok my prob was with gettin the ubuntu live to boot...
<soundray> Krillancello: have you considered xubuntu-desktop for small footprint?
<progrock> gnomefreak, i know... the apt-get install is vim-gnome for gvim
<basbryan> samoftheday: really?
<progrock> !pastebin
<Krillancello> soundray: What is Xubuntu, exactly?
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> !xubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<samoftheday> it would seem like it was booting then get stuck on the message "Kernal panic- not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!"
<gnomefreak> brb
<perry> and it will run on an xbox
<perry> as opposed to ps2buntu
<D[a] > ewwwwwwwwww
<D[a] > its hard
<soundray> Krillancello: I actually meant x-window-system-core. Compare the packages with 'apt-cache depends ...'
<wastrel> Krillancello:  dunno - check the package info/depends on  packages.ubuntu.com  mebby
<wastrel> h8n teh lunix
<perry> actually, i was wondering
<gleesond> does anyone know about dirvers for asus motherboards? I'm trying to get my gigbit nic to work properly. for some reasion the way it is now, my routers webpages won't load all the way
<perry> my workplace has draconian proxy filtering rules...i can't use synaptic at work
<perry> i think its because its trying to check so many archives more or less simultaneously
<Josh43> perry: ssh tunnel ;P
<perry> Josh43: how would i do that?
<yuan> ?
<gleesond> asus!
<jrsims> Query! Does anyone know of any good open-source flow-charting / diagramming tools?
<samoftheday> anyone have any ideas why its doing that?
<gnomefreak> its called vim-gtk
<Krillancello> I don't want to use Xubuntu if it uses XFCE... I'm not in the mood to learn how to configure a different desktop system the way I like.
<perry> and if their rules are that draconian, couldn't they block me from tunneling?
<progrock> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9652
* gnomefreak has it on windows too :)
<majd> how do i open a directory with sudo?
<sbalneav> D[a] : What's hard?
<yuan> exit
<perry> sudo cd /blah/blah
<D[a] > sbalneav
<wastrel> jrsims:  dia mebby
<perry> enter password :P
<D[a] > wireless
<D[a] > its like 60 steps
<D[a] > rofl
<D[a] > anyway, gonna go give it a shot~
<wastrel> jrsims:  for stuff like that i tend to search freshmeat, then check if it's available in apt
<Josh43> perry: there is always a way.. I have the entire thing locked down, but I portscanned my own machine and found one port: 23.. set the home ssh server to port 23; tunnel all day long :)
<majd> perry, sudo: cd: command not found
<jrsims> wastrel: k
<wastrel> D[a] :  could you stop hitting enter after every 2nd word please
<perry> majd: !
<Krillancello> soundray: It seems to me "apt-get depends" will only compare dependencies; I was more interested in the comparison as far as what they provide and/or do.
<majd> perry, huh?
<gnomefreak> progrock: thats the same thing mine did and i worked on it for 2 weeks everyday and still no luck and btw i dont think you can use checkinstall with it
<sbalneav> D[a] : That's because wireless manufacturers don't publish any of their flipping specs, so people can't write *REAL* drivers.
<perry> majd: that's a first for me...
<wastrel> perry:  sudo cd doesn't work - cd is a bash builtin
<soundray> Krillancello: well, that is what they do: they provide dependencies.
<majd> majd@ubuntu:~$ sudo cd /var/www/
<majd> .that's what i'm using
<samoftheday> im having problems booting ubuntu live on my computer
<perry> i see
<sbalneav> If you've got the right wireless card (very few), then everything "just works".
<gnomefreak> majd: sudo nautilus
<wastrel> majd:  sudo ls  will show you what's in there - just use the full path. or you can sudo -i  to drop into a root shell
<perry> or activate root and just su then do it :P
<gnomefreak> that will give you sudo privledges with the nautilus gui
<soundray> Krillancello: if you enter 'dpkg -L x-window-system-core' you will see that it provides minimal package content.
<Krillancello> soundray: I just wanted to find out if they do anything specifically different, which would influence my decision.
<gnomefreak> maybe use gksudo instead of sudo
<Kr4t05> D[a] : Plainly put: ndiswrapper is your best option.
<perry> i put the listtle script thingie in from the starter guide
<Krillancello> If they provide the same functionality, then I don't really have a reason to have a preference.
<perry> i can open as root from nautilus :P~~
<progrock> gnomefreak,  i dknow i dont have to... its just what the wiki said.
<progrock> gnomefreak, but i have had it work for me before.. so it has to be somethign beta1 screwed up
<Wammy|> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<Krillancello> soundray: By the way, dpkg -L doesn't seem to work.
<tritium> Krillancello: how are you using it?
<Krillancello> Oh, wait. Haha.
<gnomefreak> progrock: i had beta 1 on breezy working tried beta2 on daper adn no luck what so ever i never tried beta2 on breezy but i think its the package not your system
<Krillancello> It says the package isn't installed.
<Krillancello> So that's why. >_>;
<tritium> definitely
<perry> hey josh, you still there?
<Josh43> Yeah
<gnomefreak> night all see you in morning
<Krillancello> There's no point in using dpkg -L to compare the two if I have to install the package before dpkg -L will work.
<samoftheday> ubuntu live would seem like it was booting then get stuck on the message "Kernal panic- not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!" any help appreciated :D
<perry> Josh43: would you mind pointing me towards a decent tutorial for setting up ssh so i can do my thing at work?
<soundray> Krillancello: these core packages are minimum. You won't be able to run X or gnome properly without them. Hence the appendix -core.
<Madpilot> !tell perry about ssh
<_JECKEL_> hi all
<Josh43> perry; You have the ubuntu box @ home?
<_JECKEL_> just a quick question
<perry> Josh43: or helping me get it setup
<perry> on it right now
<_JECKEL_> whats a good virus scanner?
<Krillancello> soundray: My question was whether x-window-system-core or xserver-xorg-core differ in some way that would cause me to have a reason to prefer one over the other.
<dotslashroot> What file do you edit to turn off encryption on a wifi card?
<perry> aegis
<Kr4t05> Does someone wanna help me make twinview work?
<Josh43> perry; Something tells me it's going to be an involved process for you, but I will get you in the right direction
<perry> Josh43: thanks :)
<_JECKEL_> are you sure aegis is that good though?
<tritium> Kr4t05: did you read the docs in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/?
<perry> krischan: look up a posting made by perryub on linuquestions.org
<Krillancello> If they are similar enough for there to be no need for a personal preference, then I'll probably just pick whichever one's name I prefer. ;P
<perry> kr4 rather
<soundray> Krillancello: and my answer was, you will need them both anyway. So the question doesn't make sense.
<Kr4t05> tritium: Er... I followed the HOW-TO in the forums.
<Josh43> perry, Step 1: Turn on something on your home pc that lets you find out every port someone is hitting; I did it with the router, but that's tricky.. some sort of honeypot would work
<tritium> Kr4t05: check out the docs, then
<Krillancello> soundray: Well, I didn't see that among your responses.
<_JECKEL_> we talking about firewalls and stuff?
<perry> would nessus do?
<Josh43> perry, Step 2: Run a port scanner from work on your home machine; let it do all 65k ports
<rupan3> anyone know a resource for escape codes (like
<perry> that;s kinda funny :P
<_JECKEL_> what about just going to shieldsup.com
<Josh43> perry, Dunno about nessus.. stopped doing active hacking a few years ago
<rupan3> oops.. anyway, like \n ... i just don't know their proper name so searching on google isn't yielding very good results
<_JECKEL_> or.... .net or something
<_JECKEL_> forgot the exact thing
<Josh43> _JECKEL_, Trying to work through a work firewall, so need to test between workj and home, not shieldsup and home
<Kr4t05> tritium: Oh...
<Kr4t05> tritium: Gotcha
<_JECKEL_> oh lol
<Josh43> perry, Step 3: Go home, collect the logs - see what came through
<Kr4t05> blech
<_JECKEL_> hmmm...
<Josh43> perry, Step 4: Set up the ssh server on that port, and make sure you set it to allow tunnelling (check the ubuntuforums or wiki)
<_JECKEL_> I had a problem with trying to let a friend connect to me so they could play a MUD I was developing
<crouchingMonkey> i dont have .avi playback and i installed the codecs, ne ideas why
<Josh43> perry, Step 5: Use Putty from work to ssh tunnel through your home connection :)
<glitch13> anyone familiar with an install error where the install hangs at 0% on "installing the 'grub' package"?
<shiv> where do u look for the city location codes for weather desklets
<D[a] > FUCK IT.
<shiv> got it
<shiv> thanks
<perry> hrmmmmmmmm
<Installer36> Shiv Where is it
<Josh43> fuck what, I wonder?
<Kr4t05> rofl
<perry> jambon...that's kind of a funny nick
<perry> *OINK*
<samoftheday> ubuntu live would seem like it was booting then hang on the message "Kernal panic- not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!" any help appreciated :D
<_JECKEL_> why cant I get aegis into my applications menu?
<shiv> it was just the zip code
<dotslashroot> fuck a "B" it has 2 holes
<Kr4t05> I just got a pop-up for Windows registry cleaner. XD
<soundray> Josh43: wireless setup I think.
<dotslashroot> lol
<Jambon> perry: yes
<shiv> I thought it was something more complicated
<Installer36> Thanks
<Jambon> oink
<Installer36> Me too
<Kr4t05> ham...
<Kr4t05> LMAO
<spazzz> Evening folks.  I was wondering if anyone could help me with an Ubuntu Screen Issue
<Kr4t05> french joke...
<perry> Josh43: thanks, i'll give it a go
<Josh43> soundray, Ahh.. need patience of confucious for some wireless setups ;)
<rupan3> anyone know escape codes? like \n ? anyone know the one for backspace? when i write to this file with \n it writes a space to the beginning of the next line.. and the program that the output is for won't read it.
<Josh43> perry, Hope it works out and you learn a bunch :)
<spazzz> I need to find a screen frequency and refresh that the card will accept without going haywire
<rupan3> spazzz: check the back of the monitor
<soundray> Josh43: yeah, or patience until 20 April ;)
<perry> me too :)
<rupan3> spazzz:  there's probably a sticker with that info on it
<spazzz> rupan3: Well heres the rub.  Im not using a moniter
<Jambon> anyway, is easyubuntu for dapper, or only for breezy? same question with plf repo: breezy specific or dapper compatible?
<rupan3> spazzz: using a tv?
<Kr4t05> Is Dapper going to have TwinView?
<perry> oscilloscope?
<spazzz> rupan3 Yeap... Though an SVIDEO connection.  Im trying to build a MythTV box
<perry> ipod?
<rupan3> ooo slick
<Kr4t05> I'm sick of xorg being queer.
<Josh43> soundray, I know - can't wait.. esp after booting flight 4.. yikes it's good
<rupan3> i'd be interested to hear how that turns out, spazzz
<Madpilot> Jambon, EasyUbuntu is probably still Breezy-only at this point - no idea about the PLF repo
* Kr4t05 should get Dapper to test.
<Kr4t05> >>
<Kr4t05> <<
<glitch13> so, no one's had the install freeze at the grub install...
<Kr4t05> Nah.
<Krillancello> If I were to type !<package-name> in here, Ubotu would describe the package, correct?
<soundray> Kr4t05: Twinview is a feature of Nvidia cards and drivers. Nothing to do with dapper.
<_JECKEL_> !wine
<Jambon> Madpilot: so no real point in trying to install it to dapper....great. so what repo holds w32codecs and such?
<Kr4t05> soundray: Oh, yeah.
<samisad0rk> ubuntu live 64 isnt wanting to boot for me
* Kr4t05 isn't right in the heap.
<Kr4t05> head*
<Kr4t05> @.@
<_JECKEL_> yep
<soundray> Josh43: I couldn't stop myself -- I've dist-upgraded.
<Madpilot> Jambon, AFAIK the RestrictedFormats stuff still works in Dapper - but try #ubuntu+1, that's the Dapper channel
<_JECKEL_> hmmm
<Madpilot> !tell Jambon about restricted
<_JECKEL_> a new ubuntu is out?
<farous> soundray: how is it going with the upgrade sofar
<_JECKEL_> the one after breezy badger?
<Josh43> soundray, lol.. I was tempted.. but I'm going to format the day of :)
<spazzz> rupan3: I'll tell you all about it.  But before I can get it running I need to figure out how to get it to display.  I tried running the live cd and everything works fine until it runs XORG.
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, still in testing - it'll be out in mid-april
<Vylar1978> Hello
<_JECKEL_> ah ok cool
<_JECKEL_> what will it offer?
<Vylar1978> I have a question? I hope some one can help
<perry> new packages
<perry> a different login screen
<samisad0rk> :'( i really wish i could get this to work
<KillerKiwi2006> Vylar1978: ask
<_JECKEL_> lol
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, all sorts of new shininess :P
<Josh43> _JECKEL_, Mind blowing realism ;)
<Vylar1978> I can't get my ubuntu online it won't take my modem
<soundray> farous: some things are really nice and fast -- esp. firefox. Others don't work at all - swf plugin, openoffice...
<_JECKEL_> lol
<perry> updated backgrounds
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<rupan3> Vylar1978: got a winmodem?
<perry> Vylar1978: is it a winmodem?
<Josh43> _JECKEL_, The answer to all your desires
<rupan3> hehe
<CineFX3D_> wtf, why won't breezey installation accept 'satori' as my hostname?
<_JECKEL_> ok
<soundray> farous: mind you, this is with the extra challenge of being an amd64 system.
<perry> because its an anagram of "as i rot"?
<_JECKEL_> it accepted hell as mine >_>
<farous> soundray: i found ndiswrapper is hell with dapper. noticed the speed in firefox though am running 1.501 on breezy
<Josh43> CineFX3D_, Another Satori exists on your subnet?
<Vylar1978> It is the Robotics modem
<farous> soundray: goodluck that is not an easy one
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4 and /DapperFlight5 for the lastest Dapper news
<CineFX3D_> perry: har har
<wastrel> usrobotics eh
<rupan3> CineFX3D_: i recognize that.. whats that from?
<Vylar1978> 5610 B
<wastrel> i used to have one of those
<spazzz> So does anyone know what I can do?
* farous think khofo was looking for khafra :)
<Vylar1978> Us Robotics
<perry> rupan3: that asian porn dvd you bought?
<Vylar1978> Modem
<perry> :P
<CineFX3D_> rupan3: satori?
<perry> Vylar1978: it is a controllerless modem?
<perry> check out linmodems.org for more info
<perry> i'm still looking for a decent non-linmodem on ebay
<soundray> farous: thanks. So far I am pleased with dapper, but also pleased that I waited for a quiet period at work...
<perry> i want to set up my old 386 as a voicemail server :P
<Vylar1978> ok thanks you
<bluefoxicy> startkeylogger
<soundray> perry: the old mgetty...
<perry> vgetty baby
<wastrel> they should start banning people who do that
<samisad0rk> could someone please help me if possible, im having probs gettin ubuntu live 64 to boot
<Vylar1978> How do you know if it is controllerless ornot
<perry> vykar: download scanmodem and let it tell you
<perry> :)
<perry> sampan: can't help you dude
<perry> if you were to let me borrow a 64 bit processor or two, i would gratefully test things out for you
<torpedo|dog> Is there a good way to resize an extended partition that has your swap on it?
<mdmkolbe> is it possible to logon to the root user with ubuntu?
<perry> mdmkolbe: yes
<spazzz> Does anybody know how I can get Ubuntu's XORG to work correctly with a television screen?
<farous> !tell mdmkolbe about root
<NoelJB> Can anyone provide a quick process for where to modify the desktop (right-click, aka context) menu?
<perry> you have to set a root password though
<Madpilot> mdmkolbe, use sudo & your own user pw instead
<Madpilot> perry, you don't need one
<torpedo|dog> spazzz, is your gfx card ATI
<torpedo|dog> ?
<samisad0rk> could someone please help me if possible, im having probs gettin ubuntu live 64 to boot
<perry> madewokherd: no, but that wasn't his question
<perry> :P
<perry> madpilot even
<madewokherd> stop it
<perry> damned autocompletion sucks :P
<madewokherd> get better nick completers
<Belboz99> Hey, is it OK to fsck a mounted partition if you're in Recovery mode?
<perry> or just turn the feature off :P
<perry> bitchx
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<perry> all you need to do is ask
<perry> :P
<spazzz> torpedo|dog: It might be I honestly don't know for sure.  It was something I picked up out of my spare parts bin
<soundray> samisad0rk: if nobody is answering, it could be that nobody knows, or something is wrong with the question you are asking.
<Madpilot> perry, there's too many other "mad..." nicks here right now. I should op up and kick the rest of them... (joking!)
<madewokherd> ctcps are easier
<torpedo|dog> Ah
<madewokherd> because I don't have to form a sentence
<samisad0rk> ok im trying to boot ubuntu live 64 <perry> updated backgrounds
<samisad0rk> <Madpilot> !dapper
<samisad0rk> <ubotu> from memory, dapper is pre-release name for ne
<perry> what version? 13 characters
<samisad0rk> woops..... didnt mean to do that however it did that lol
<madewokherd> well, if the nick completer was smarter, this wouldn't be a problem
<perry> ctcp version perry = more character :P
<madewokherd> but I don't know any good ones for bitchx
<torpedo|dog> spazzz, so it's an old card?
<torpedo|dog> You might want to figure out a model and ask on the forums, since it seems a little bit too involved for IRC ;)
<CineFX3D_> stupid question.. boot partition should be primary and swap and home logical?
<madewokherd> I'm not sure if irssi's is smart or not..
<perry> heh
<AngryElf> hey all, some progress on compiling my kernel....now i'm getting:   Ext3-fs cannot read superblock....kernel panic..........is there some other module i've forgotten to compile in with the kernel??  thanx
<spazzz> torpedo|dog: Not horribly old.  Probobly 5 years max.  More likely 2 or 3
<Vylar1978> were do I get the gz  at for compression
<samisad0rk> ok im trying to boot ubuntu live 64 and it starts to boot and hangs on the message "kernal panic- not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!" ... maybe this is worded a little better
<farous> madewokherd: what do you mean by smart.  people should choose easier short names
<soundray> CineFX3D_: it doesn't matter.
<madewokherd> in particular I mean they complete based on who has spoken recently
<madewokherd> it would pick me last because I hadn't spoken before
<CineFX3D_> etx2 or ext3? :)
<wastrel> hi
<xfce> hello wastrel
<farous> seank follow ubotu link there is a link to where you can download it
<farous> mm wrong room
<soundray> samisad0rk: this may be a hardware problem, or a general incompatibility. Check your memory with the memtest kernel (should be a boot option).
<perry> well, shorter names tend to fill up quickly
<soundray> CineFX3D_: ext3.
<CineFX3D_> thanks
<perry> kinda like if there were only 4 characters in a nick, the # of possible nicks would be too small :)
<wastrel> nobody likes a know-it-all
<perry> especially when they're dumb like me :P
<perry> i'm not a know it all, i just play one on irc
<soundray> perry, yeah, roughly 4^127, not a lot...
<_JECKEL_> I can't get Aegis into my applications menu
<soundray> perry: or was it the other way round?
<Vylar1978> were can I get a compression file like winzip or Rar for linux
<madewokherd> 4**127 => 28948022309329048855892746252171976963317496166410141009864396001978282409984L
<_JECKEL_> even when I check it on my application menu editor
<madewokherd> and there aren't 127 valid nick characters
<perry> if i knew it all, i wouldn't have trouble getting synaptic to work when i was at work
<dotslashroot> <root@hairclub># X: im not only a server, im also a client
<perry> alphanumeric character?
<madewokherd> it's more like 40
<soundray> madewokherd: ;) something wrong with my formula then.
<Engla> Vylar1978: there is already the Archive Manager, it does zip but not rar
<perry> 26 letters + 0-9
<rupan3> Vylar1978: you have to look in the multiverse repository
<perry> maybe some brackets, etc
<Engla> Vylar1978: you have to use synaptic to install an unrar tool
<soundray> perry: case sensitive - additional 26
<madewokherd> and _\{}-
<CineFX3D_> Vylar1978: or automatix
<madewokherd> it's not case sensitive
<Vylar1978> well it is for the linmodem scan modem
<perry> soundray: no
<rupan3> Vylar1978: there's unrar-free but i don't think there's a rar-free
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Vylar1978> I am not sure what it is on
<perry> AAAA = aaaa
<perry> at least as far as irc is concerned :P
<madewokherd> network.isupport['CASEMAPPING']  => 'ascii'
<madewokherd> that means we get []  too
<perry> as i said
<farous> hm i think this is better for offtopic guys lets keep the channel for support
<xfce> +o
<Vylar1978> How do I get to commandline on ubuntu
<perry> tru nuff
<madewokherd> 32*42**3 => 2370816
<javiolo> anyone here has a imap account ? Is there any way to create filters to move mail to specific folders ?
<rupan3> Vylar1978: hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<CineFX3D_> I didn't know automatix is risky business
<perry> Vylar1978: apps accessories terminal
<rupan3> Vylar1978: or run a terminal emulator
<wastrel> javiolo:  that would be procmail's job i think.
<seraphim> nice tip rupan3. now try to tell him how to come back :D
<rupan3> haha
<perry> hehehe
<wastrel> javiolo:  my mail goes thru fetchmail -> procmail -> imap
<perry> he didnt ask
<perry> :P
<samisad0rk> thanks soundray, i will try that now :)
<rupan3> Vylar1978: ctrl-alt-F1 thru f6 are consoles, and ctrl-alt-f7 will bring you back to the gui
<spazzz> Ok.. I guess no one here can help me
<rupan3> haha
<rupan3> seraphim: good call lol
<soundray> CineFX3D_: in the hand of a knowledgeable user, it isn't necessarily risky. Problem is, it's intended to help newbies...
<rupan3> seraphim: you know what \n is ? the name for those symbols?
<soundray> spazzz: I think your kind of problem requires a web search. Sorry.
<javiolo> wastrel Im using evolution, I created the filters but dont work, all the mail is in the inbox
<CineFX3D_> I know, that's why I use it.. I really am new to linux, and don't have much time to explore it as I need it to run right now :/ It helped me though
<LinuxJones> spazzz: what's wrong ?
<seraphim> no
<rupan3> i'm trying to google up a list but i don't know they're proper name
<spazzz> soundray: I do the websearch before I come here.  If it was something that simple I would have solved it myself by now
<rupan3> escape codes or something
<NoelJB> So should I take it that no one knows how to modify the Gnome desktop context menu?
<perry> escape sequence
<spazzz> LinuxJones: Im trying to build a myth TV box and the stupid XORG won't play nice with my TV.
<rupan3> perry: you rule. thanks man
<dooglus> rupan3: before suggesting Ctrl-Alt-F1 to anyone make sure you tell them about Alt-F7 to get back here...
<Engla> NoelJB: what do you you want to do with it?
<soundray> spazzz: I didn't mean this in a critical or derogative way. Sorry if it came across like that.
<perry> ack
<bungrudi> is OOo2 package for ubuntu available already?
<dooglus> rupan3: otherwise they'll possibly lose all the documents they were working on, thinking their PC crashed.
<Madpilot> NoelJB, Gnome's own documentation is pretty good - Have you asked Google yet?
<javiolo> wastrel using fetchmail + procmail isnt that too complicated ?
<perry> http://www.cppreference.com/escape_sequences.html
<seraphim> and then they will blame linux
<NoelJB> Engla: I want to add entries to it, e.g., an Open Terminal entry.
<soundray> spazzz: but your best chance is really to find someone who has your card, got the TVout working, and has written about it.
<rupan3> dooglus: yeah i figured that, now. didn't think of it
<Madpilot> NoelJB, to get an open-terminal entry, install nautilus-open-terminal
<rupan3> perry: you rock my socks. thanks, brudda :)
<Amaranth> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: (open terminal in any folder from Nautilus), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<perry> rupan3: don't tell my wife ;)
<perry> she'll divorce me
<perry> take all my dough
<rupan3> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<antD> boo
<Madpilot> rupan3, it's even easier to just tell people where gnome-terminal is...
<Engla> NoelJB: you can use nautilus scripts to do that. Or install 'nautilus-actions' that can do that and lots more
<NoelJB> So there is no way to otherwise modify the menu?
<spazzz> Soundray: I've looked.  No one seems to have tried this.  It works fine in windows from the get go.   I think i've had knoppix running on this before.  I don't understand why Ubuntu has to always be a pain about screen issues
<CineFX3D_> how about total commander replacement on linux.. but not mc? :)
<bungrudi> is OOo2 package for ubuntu available already?
<LinuxJones> spazzz: mythtv is not supported as part of the core Ubuntu install so getting will be spotty on something like that. There might be a mythtv channel here on freenode  ?
<farous> Amaranth: i was always wondering why nautilus open terminal is not installed by default ?
<Engla> NoelJB: search for those two terms and you'll find something
<NoelJB> Engla: OK.  FWIW, preferences:/// and applications:/// appear to be broken in the ubuntu distro of nautilus.
<rupan3> yep
<Belboz99> hey, is it OK to fsck a mounted partition in recovery mode?
<perry> stupid question
<spazzz> LinuxJones: Im not even to the mythTV part so the fact it isn't supported is immaterial
<bungrudi> hm.. found it
<Amaranth> farous: because normal users should never have to use the terminal
<soundray> spazzz: if it worked in Knoppix, you could copy the generated XF86Config-4 over and use it to guide your xorg setup.
<Amaranth> farous: if they do, someone is broken
<perry> on my linux desktop, i installed kde-base and other kde  packages...i eventually got it rid of it because i thought it was cluttered
<Engla> NoelJB: true. I thought that was something gnome deprecated though
<farous> Amaranth: it is in the menus
<perry> on my laptop, i'm tempted to install kubuntu packages...will it not have 50,000,000 apps that all do the same thing?
<farous> Amaranth: sorry that is the strangest answer i ever heared
<NoelJB> Engla: hmmm ... still in the docs distributed with Ubuntu, though.
<Jambon> has anyone had firefox automatically open downloads when clicked on, because it used to ask me where to save them, and now it just tries to open them
<soundray> spazzz: is a full-featured DVB card not an option?
<Amaranth> farous: something, not someone :)
<rupan3> perry: i didn't get along with kubuntu
<NoelJB> So I should be installing nautilus-open-terminal and nautilus-actions?
<spazzz> Soundray: Not untill im satisfied it will do what I want
<callan_> How can I make windows go to other workspaces when I drag them to the side of the screen in gnome?
<farous> :)
<rupan3> rupan3: the regular ubuntu install detected all my hardware.. kubuntu was a LOT of work to get going
<perry> case in point: like 15 graphics apps
<Amaranth> farous: it's in the menus because we know things are broken and if it wasn't there users would have no way of getting to it
<rupan3> err perry: not rupan3:
<rupan3> hehe
<perry> 18 multimedia parogs
<soundray> spazzz: catch22 then.
<Engla> NoelJB: you probably only need one of those, but nautilus-actions seems very cool so try it. [it didn't work for me, though] 
<Belboz99> does anyone know if it's OK to fsck a mounted partition while in recovery mode?
<perry> i'm not worried about hardware...just cluttered desktop and everything else
<Krillancello> I'm about to do a 'sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center gnome-terminal nautilus mozilla-firefox gedit xchat'. I think that should be a good way to start out with a basic setup.
<HondaDarrell> does anyone know where I find EasyUbuntu? Is it in universe or does it have a webpage?
<Krillancello> O_o
<SbCl3> does anyone know how to decompress .sit (stuffit) archives on ubuntu?
<spazzz> Soundray: I guess i'm just angry because I don't understand why Ubuntu has to be a b**** about Video cards.  Its one of the MAIN THINGS for the OS to support and Ubuntu sucks at it.
<dooglus> callan_: you mean "edge flipping"?
<spazzz> Which is a shame considering how easy the rest of the system is
<callan_> dooglus: I suppose.
<Madpilot> !tell HondaDarrell about easyubuntu
<dooglus> callan_: you don't want that.  it's too confusing.
<perry> !tell perry about easybuntu
<spazzz> And im just frustrated because Ubuntu has never just detected the card and ran with it like its supposed too
<perry> !tell perry about easyubuntu
<tritium> spazzz: tell that to the proprietary video manufacturers.  it's not ubuntu's fault
<callan_> dooglus: How can I enable it to test it then?
<spazzz> tritium: Bull... Plenty of other Linux Distro's make it work.
<NoelJB> Engla: I'll look.  BTW, is `info nautilus-open-terminal" (or nautilus-actions) supposed to work?  Doesn't here.
<soundray> spazzz: I don't share your experience. I guess your angle is not a universal one.
<tritium> spazzz: no, not bull
<Madpilot> NoelJB, the "info" stuff we use here is a command to the bot
<SbCl3> does anyone know how to decompress .sit (stuffit) archives on ubuntu?
<Engla> NoelJB: I don't know.
<spazzz> tritium: yess bull this isn't an issue of WIndows working and Linux not... Then you can blame it on the driver makers.  This is an issue of somethign working perfectly fine in one Linux Distro and not in another
<dooglus> callan_: I don't think it's possible to enable edge-flipping in GNOME without switching to a different window manager.
<Madpilot> NoelJB, just install nautilus-open-terminal - you might have to restart nautilus after installing it
<perry> well, its time to get to bed
<tritium> spazzz: which video chipset are you referring to?
<NoelJB> Madpilot: LOL  that would explain why it didn't work from bash  ;-)
<NoelJB> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: (open terminal in any folder from Nautilus), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 372 kB
<spazzz> Tritium: Dosen't seem to matter.  I have both ATI and Ubuntu won't run either without SOME kind of issue.
<callan_> dooglus: That's a shame, thanks for your help anyway.
<Vylar1978> why don't my floppy drive work
<NoelJB> !info nautilus-actions
<soundray> spazzz: you may be right, and it could be an issue of xorg versus xfree86. In any case, if you still want advice, you are in the right place. If you want to sound off about it, you're not.
<tritium> spazzz: ATI is _not_ cooperative with the open source community
<spazzz> With my ATI card it wouln't work in anything other than 680x480 or something.  My new NVIDIA did the same
<shiv> what program can I use to watch shoutcast TV just like streamtuner?
<Engla> NoelJB: that's not a package what I know, I got it from gnomefiles. Hence it didn't work :-(
<dooglus> callan_: there's something called 'brightside' which looks promising: http://catmur.co.uk/~ed/main/brightside/
<Madpilot> callan_, for edge stuff, there's something called brightside - it's in Ubuntu's repos (I haven't used it, just noticed it)
<spazzz> This one works fine untill XORG runs and then scrables the screen all up
<CineFX3D_> can I run Krusader under ubuntu/GNOME?
<Madpilot> dooglus, heh - great minds, or something :P
<NoelJB> Engla: Ah
* tritium must go...
<dooglus> !info brightside
<ubotu> brightside: (Add reactivity to the corners and edges of your GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-7ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 97 kB, Installed size: 928 kB
<callan_> Thanks.
<shiv> what program can I use to watch shoutcast TV just like streamtuner?
<Bilange_> great minds think alike or something similar :P
<spazzz> soundray: I asked for advise earlier and was told to go google it.  Which i've already done.  Its just frustrating is all
<cronik> hello everyone
<dooglus> great minds know how to search the repository...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> spazzz: Which driver are you using?
<cronik> i need some help
<Krillancello> Brightside? Would that be like run a program if you put your mouse in the upper-left corner or something?
<spazzz> Tritium: ATI dosen't matter... Its not just ati and as I said these cards work fine in other disto's.
<BioSnorE> shiv: I think xmms has a plugin for that.. I know it handles shoutcase audio np
<soundray> spazzz: I gather from your earlier replies that you didn't search for your specific gc model. Correct?
<Trinisan> Ques can take a screenshot from the live cd?
<dooglus> Krillancello: it looks like it allows you to do <stuff> when the mouse does <stuff> - so you could enable edge-flipping as an example
<SbCl3> does anyone know how to decompress .sit (stuffit) archives on ubuntu?
<shiv> I know audio for fine I was looking for shoutcast TV (video)
<spazzz> soundray: Not yet on this one no.  I didn't figure that was even worth it untill I got the system in some kind of usable form.  I can't even boot it like this
<Krillancello> dooglus: What is edge-flipping? Making the mouse cursor wrap around from one side to the other?
<cronik> i want to install hydra,but my friend tould me i need to add somthing to the packege maneger to be able to get it
<Belboz99> okay, can someone at least give me an answer?  ANY answer?  I hate being ignored!  Is it OK to fsck a mounted partition while in recovery mode?
<cronik> anyone knows how to do this?
<shiv> how do u type my name when you answer me?
<kahuna_> Hi. Does anyone know of a console based dvd shrinking program that can do the whole disk, not just a single title?
<kahuna_> Belboz99: It's never OK to fsck a mounted partition
<seraphim> spazzz: for resolution tra
<seraphim> err
<Bilange_> Belboz99: if no one answers, its because no one is sure enough of its answers, your not being ignored :) but...
<cronik> anyone knows how to do this?
<cronik> some help
<Vylar1978> How do you get the a drive to work
<NoelJB> Madpilot: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal fails, saying that it cannot find the package.
<cronik> :)
<seraphim> resolution-settings try the vga option at boot
<Vylar1978> floppy drive
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Belboz99: No, fscking mounted partitions isn't safe.  I recommend using a livecd.
<spazzz> seraphim: for resolution tra?
<Trinisan> this is hot, i did prtsc and it took a screenshot, hotness
<seraphim> sso you can have a nice high resolution just from the beginning
<Madpilot> NoelJB, do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<soundray> SbCl3: you will need proprietary software for this. http://www.stuffit.com/unix/
<Belboz99> kahuna: thanks for answering, the thing is that it's mounted as "rw, errors=ro",
<seraphim> spazzz:  sorry, stepped on enter too early
<Bilange_> Belboz99: im not sure of my answer myself, but fscking a partition is necessary once in awhile, reguardless where or how you do it (from recovery mode, from another livecd, or whatever)
<soundray> spazzz: no chance to connect a monitor temporarily?
<LinuxJones> spazzz: so your problem is xorg output to your tv ?
<kahuna_> Belboz99: like PuMpErNiCkLe said, use a livecd if possible. If not use something like tomsrb, then fsck the unmounted partition.
<Belboz99> the thing is I'm not sure if recovery has root mounted as ro or rw
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rw
<Bilange_> Belboz99: any ways, be sure to read the manpage to be sure you're not going to screw up the partition or its data :S
<dooglus> Krillancello: edge-flipping is switching from one workspace to the next when your mouse goes off the side of the screen.
<spazzz> Seraphim: I tried that with the vga=771 flag and it didn't help
<Belboz99> alright, I'll have to dig through my CD's to find one of those live disks
<Celeste> hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> At least, I think it will be rw...
<spazzz> Soundray: Don't have one availiable there at the moment
<spazzz> LinuxJones: Correct
<Krillancello> dooglus: Well... I was close. Lol. That actually sounds nice.
<kahuna_> It's OK to check the partition, just not repair.
<Krillancello> I might try brightside if I can get this notebook running properly.
<dooglus> Krillancello: it sounds nice, until you keep doing it accidentally all the time
<Krillancello> dooglus: Yes, that's true. Lmao.
<Celeste> I am searching for a modified StarterBar - a gDesklet - I found and lost it today by a mistake - it is a special modified StarterBar which makes the icons stay IN a specified height,  and not as the original StarterBar,  that the Icons grow over the border
<Celeste> who knows where I can find this StarterBar??
<Delvien> Anyone running WoW have the "NO CLICK" problem ?????
<dooglus> Krillancello: Havoc Pennington of the GNOME project described it was "...ouija board UI, where you just move the mouse around and the computer guesses what you mean, has a lot of issues"
<vvlaw> is that totem can not support the x264 codec?
<bouncing> How do I turn on IP Forwarding through my ppp interface?
<Krillancello> ...
<Krillancello> ... I forgot to apt-get gdm. -_-;;
<LinuxJones> spazzz: what kind of hardware is it your running ?
<seraphim> bouncing: install firestarter
<seraphim> it can manage that
<Krillancello> That was smart of me. Install a desktop environment and not a ?dm.
<Delvien> is there a WoW linux channel ?
<NoelJB> Madpilot: OK, I see it.  Still not really what I want, though.  Close.  I just want to add a standard entry to the desktop context menu.  Oh well.
<bouncing> seraphim: I'm looking for something a bit less serious. just a one-off.
<spazzz> LinuxJones: Its a Dell Computer PIII 1Ghz.  Running a TVAnywhere capture card and a ATI 128MB video card with SVIDEO out
<Madpilot> NoelJB, naut-open-term should have added a "Open Terminal" option to your right-click menu? Seems pretty standard to me...
<seraphim> bouncing:  then you have to define some rules with iptables i think
<bouncing> seraphim: I thought I just had to put 1 in a proc file and do maybe some other quick fix?
<NoelJB> Madpilot: it wants to do it for ALL folder objects, such that the terminal opens in that directory.  I want to restore a standard menu item that you would find, for example, on every RH Gnome desktop.
<dooglus> seraphim: ipkungfu is nice
<vvlaw> no body know how to paly x264 files?
<Vylar1978> Thinks I need get unix for dummies?
<seraphim> the other quick fix is telling iptables ehat to do with which packet on which device and so on
<Madpilot> NoelJB, I've never used RH Gnome - and I think the point of the naut. term package is to allow you to get your directories to the command line easily
<CineFX3D_> I just installed breezey.. I wan't hoary wallpaper back :)
<mcquaid> anyone here use a usb sound card in ubuntu?
<seraphim> if you just want some forwarding i really recommend firestarter. it's very easy there
<Vylar1978> Can some one tell me how to getmy flopy  to work again
<seraphim> and you could easyly forward special ports if you need
<seraphim> and so on
<mcquaid> i'm considering getting one, and want to make sure i'm not going to run into some issues i've read about before
<NoelJB> Madpilot: yes, I understand what it does.  Just not quite what I want, so I will need to figure out how to tailor ubuntu to do what *I* want.
<Madpilot> NoelJB, fair enough - if/when you figure it out, post a howto on the wiki or somewhere for others
<dli> can I do those "hi-speed dialup" in ubuntu
<zachary> hey
<Belea_> hi there
<Belea_> where i shoudl edit this values
<Krillancello> Okay... X doesn't want to run.
<Belea_> vsync range 0:  56.00 -  76.00
<Belea_> and
<Belea_> hsync range 0:  30.00 -  81.00
<spazzz> Krillancelo: join the party ;-)
<Belea_> because my lcd its not in the middle
<Belea_> until i use xvidtune
<seraphim> Belea_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Belea_> yes..  but where ?
<seraphim> ah
<bouncing> seraphim: Ok, I don't like firestarter
<seraphim> Section "Monitor"
<Belea_> i tried in the Section "Monitor"
<seraphim>         HorizSync       30-70
<seraphim>         VertRefresh     50-160
<spazzz> Krillancello: Seriously whats it doing for you>
<Belea_> :D
<Belea_> oh
<Belea_> without 0:
<Belea_> cul, thx
<Belea_> and how can i restart trhe xserver ?
<seraphim> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Belea_> i know how to shotdown :)
<Belea_> that is for shutdown ?
<Belea_> and to bring it back ?
<seraphim> restarts the x-server
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<seraphim> most of the time
<Belea_> cul, thx
<seraphim> if it doesn't "sudo killall gdm" "sudo gdm"
<dooglus> where is the documentation for gnome-screensaver?  it doesn't seem to have a manual page
<Engla> seraphim: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<seraphim> thanks :D
<Delvien> anyone here help me with a World of Warcraft + Wine problem ?
<rupan3> is there a way to reload my xorg.conf without logging out and back in?
<NoelJB> Madpilot: will do.  I'm wondering if it requires writing a nautilus extension, but I'll find out, and compare against the RHEL distro.
<Kyral> rupan3: nope
<seraphim> no
<Rob_Dude> KDE/Gnome are not part of Linux - they are just commonly used applications, right?
<rupan3> hrmm bummer
<rupan3> thx :)
<syllogism> Rob_Dude: roger that
<dooglus> Rob_Dude: Linux is the name of the kernel
<Celeste> does anyone of you have an idea where Mac OS X puts minimiyed windows?
<Rob_Dude> Can you get a KDE/Gnome port and run it in windows?
<syllogism> Celeste: it puts 'em down at the bottom. . . somewhere. . .
<torpedo|dog> Rob_Dude, 'tain't easy.
<pugzilla> startkeylogger
<kahuna_> bastard
<kahuna_> stop fucking around.
<pugzilla> i cant get my flopy to werk
<torpedo|dog> You need to use cygwin and X and a lot a lot a lot a lot of configuration and stuff.
<Rob_Dude> Ahh, gotcha
<Celeste> syllogism, can I see a screenshot please?
<kahuna_> scuse the language guys.
<Celeste> syllogism, I am just modding gnome
<LinuxJones> pugzilla: haha
<syllogism> I use Xming and tunnel X11 sessions over ssh
<Celeste> wanna make it look exactly as Mac OS
<torpedo|dog> Rob_Dude, if you're up to the challenge, go nuts ;)
<Krillancello> http://pastebin.com/581374 I just installed X, Gnome and GDM on this notebook, and it does this at boot. Can anyone help me fix this?
<syllogism> Celeste: I hate Macs. . .as a matter of fact, the only mac I'd consider buying is #1 at McDonalds
<Engla> Celeste: on osx, minimized windows go in a side section of the dock, as thumbnail icons
<Rob_Dude> I really like this multiple desktop thing and everything in Gnome....I've used some multiple desktop program in Windows - but it sucked
<Vylar1978> Can any one help me get my floppy to work
<Rob_Dude> At work we have to run windows...but we can still applications if we want
<Celeste> Engla, thank you!
<Rob_Dude> I was hoping I could get Gnome running :)
<Engla> Celeste: no problem. It can't be easy to duplicate that in gnome though
<Engla> impossible, even
<pugzilla> plug it in
<Celeste> Engla,  I think you are right
<Engla> Rob_Dude: run linux inside vmware?
<Vylar1978> the floppy it is plugged in
<torpedo|dog> Rob_Dude, looks like you might look at http://cygwinports.dotsrc.org/
<wastrel> don't be sad
<Engla> Celeste: some window manager makes icons out of minimized windows.. I have no Idea how to work with this though, sorry
<pugzilla> does anyone know about "stopkeylogger"
<Rob_Dude> Engla:  That's not a bad idea
<pugzilla> ?
<CineFX3D_> where can I get wallpaper from hoary?
<rupan3> Celeste: XFCE does that
<Celeste> I have a very important question ...
<Engla> pugzilla: I read about it today
<Vylar1978> Pug were you nto talking to me
<pugzilla> i read irt too
<pugzilla> dont werk
<Celeste> can I teach GNOME  by maximiying windows  NOT use the very left  100px  ?
<Engla> did someone drop from this channel, pugzilla? ;-) I have parts ignored
<Celeste> I need the very left 100px for a gDesklet which should be ALWAYS visible
<rupan3> i know you can in xfce
<rupan3> hehe
<mdmkolbe> where can I find information on the status of dapper drake?
<wastrel> Celeste:  make a transparent gnome panel that's 100px wide
<wastrel> and stick it on the left out of the way of the desklet
<rupan3> wastrel: good idea ;)
<Madpilot> mdmkolbe, search the Ubuntu wiki for "dapper" - there are a couple of status pages
<Celeste> wastrel, a trasparent panel??
<Celeste> wow lemme try
<Vylar1978> How do I get my floppy to work?
<Engla> Celeste: this is an ugly trick.. oh wastrel was faster
<Engla> Celeste: I tested that and it works
<rupan3> pretty smart idea.. i stil like xfce and the workspace margins that you can set though :p
<mdmkolbe> Madpilot: thx
<Krillancello> http://pastebin.com/581374 I just installed X, Gnome and GDM on this notebook, and it does this. Can anyone help me fix it?
<phantomcircuit> startkeylogger
<Engla> hehe
<brucy> hi does anyone know what I must fix in /etc/fstav in order to avoir mounting a disk at every boot?
<Celeste> it does not work - you cannot click the gdesklet in the background any more
<cK-gLocK> can anyone here help me update my videocard drivers, im running old 7667 drivers.need help updating to the latest nvidia drivers. im running ubuntu ofcourse ftw
<wastrel> brucy:  noauto in options
<brucy> thanks
<Engla> Krillancello: what X package did you install?
<Engla> Krillancello: that's the exact line to launch X that my breezy install uses, so the gdm conf should be okay. that X is missing is alarming though
<spazzz> What keys do I press to shutdown the Xserver and go to the command line?  I don't want it to restart.  I need this so I can try to fix XORG
<wastrel> Celeste:  bummer :[
<dli> Krillancello, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Engla> spazzz: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' ; use start to start it again
<dyrne> cK-gLocK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=latest+nvidia
<wastrel> spazzz:  ctrl-alt-f1  will put you on the console.    or what engla said
<spazzz> Engala: I can't see the screen
<spazzz> wastrel: Thats it thank you
<Xenguy> spazzz: drop to the console (Ctrl-Alt-F2), then do: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Xenguy> spazzz: er, sudo that
<spazzz> Thanks...
<Vylar1978> Can some help me?
<spazzz> I finaly got the system to boot now I just need to get X to display something other than garbage
<renan> ola
<Krillancello> What the hell...
<brucy> Which site must I add to /etc/apt/source.list to install mplayer I read that it was in universe but I can't find it
<renan> tem alguem do brasil aki
<Krillancello> When I try to use startx, my X server's xserverrc tries to "exec /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp"
<Krillancello> There's no /usr/bin/X11/X.
<Krillancello> O_o
<Celeste> ok,  so is there an OTHER option than the invisible Panel  to make maximizing windows STOP 100px away from the left edge of the screen??
<spazzz> Ok let me ask this... If I start the Live CD and type: live vga=771 at boot it gives me the graphical menus that were scrambled before but as soon as the system loads everything scrables agian
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: does this work?:  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<Krillancello> o_o...
<spazzz> What did the vga=771 option do and how can I duplicate this once the system starts?
<Krillancello> '/usr/bin/X11 is a link to ../bin.
<Krillancello> >_>
<Vylar1978> xenguy do Iput that on commmand line
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: yup
<Xenguy> Krillancello: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 14 Dec 28 10:24 X -> ../X11R6/bin/X
<benplaut> "We are now in 'bug freeze' - the bugs are preserved in their natural state so they can be observed by the masses"
<g14> I am typing this to see if anyone has Norton Internet Security. startkeylogger
<Xenguy> Krillancello: so what is the output for: ls -ld /usr/bin/X11R6/X
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: then if it works, you should see the floppy contents by typing:  ls /mnt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> g14: In this channel? :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Try that exploit in #windows or something.
<nalioth> g14: what are you doing?
<Engla> stopkeylogger
<Engla> ;-)
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> rumour has it, offtopic is Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<g14> nalioth: check slashdot
<Xenguy> g14: go away :P
<wastrel> Celeste:  perhaps ask on #gnome or in a gnome mailing list....
<nalioth> g14: #ubuntu-offtopic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nalioth: It's an exploit in Norton that makes you quit if it detects certain 'key'phrases associated with some trojans.
<Vylar1978> xenguy it works
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: cool - I wonder if you can mount your floppy with Nautilus File Manager then?
<Vylar1978> xenguy: How do you do that but first can you help me get my modem online
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: to unmount the floppy (when you are done), do: umount /mnt
<wastrel> we should set up a bot that autobans when someone usese that keylogger thing
<boro> hello , can some help me ?, i need playing StarCraft my ubuntu can cedega 4.2.2 funny good but is very slow...and other games also like Devil 2, some idea? thank
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: what kind of modem?
* Xenguy grabs a beerski...
<boro> my pc is Celeron 1G,256Ram
<Toma-> this is a big ask, but does anyone know what wiki server wiki.ubuntu works on? if any...
<clever`rev> where can i find the settings for how long the pc can idle before the laptop screen shuts itself off?
<Vylar1978> xenguy:us robotics 56k modem
<nalioth> clever`rev: in system > prefs > screen saver > advanced
<Vylar1978> v.92
<wastrel> Toma-:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/credits
<clever`rev> :D
<clever`rev> thanks
<Toma-> thanks wastrel :P
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: brb
<mikebot> anyone know why, in firefox, when i am using mouse3 to move aorund on a page, when i release, it opens a link?
<wastrel> mikebot:  ff1.5?
<NoelJB> Madpilot: Aha!  Found what's going on ... see:
<NoelJB> http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus
<wastrel> mikebot:  i've been wondering that myself :] 
<_jason> mikebot: about:config in the address bar and change middlemouse.contentLoadURL to false
<mikebot> wastrel, yeah hehe
<jason_q> hi
<mikebot> _jason, wonderful, thank you
<ali> hi i have a printer on windows 98 at my work place
<marc> hey guys
<ali> and i want to connect through my ubuntu 5.4
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: so you are on dialup?
<Vylar1978> yes
<ali> i cannot see my printers in my places -> network server
<Xenguy> !dialup
<ubotu> dialup is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<marc> Did you guys got World of wacraft working on Ubuntu ???
<Toma-> marc, yep
<ali> i can see other share folders but i cannot print ?
<Vylar1978> !dialup  I put that in command line
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Vylar1978
<ali> i have got the ppd file for hp laserjet 1100A
<marc> Toma- is it pretty complecated to install
<Toma-> hey _jason, any idea on how to turn off highlight copy in the adress bar? :D
<Madpilot> Vylar1978, read the URL the bot just posted
<Toma-> marc, from what ive heard, no
<Engla> Vylar1978: that's just a command for this channel :-)
<ali> anyone ???????????????????????] 
<marc> you us it with winehq i guess
<_jason> Toma-: i'm pretty sure that is an option in about:config as well but I don't know off the top of my head
<Toma-> rightio
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: I used to have good success with 'pppconfig' (can be run at the command-line); 'kppp' is a decent GUI
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: no
<_jason> Toma-: browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll possibly
<Xenguy> !tell Vylar1978 about dialup
<Vylar1978> ok
<ali> is it possible to access windows printer from ubuntu? i cannot print driver .ppd is installed in my machine
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: see the link ubotu sent you for more details than just pppconfig and kppp
<dolson> does anyone know of a really simple app like Thoggen but for another format, such as XviD or MPEG?
<Vylar1978> I am new to unix did not thinkit would be this differnt
<ali> vlc
<ali> Vylar1978, vlc player
<Toma-> hmmm if only find worked in this about:config page
<Toma-> oh... filter :D
<Toma-> silly
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: ever OS is 'different' if you're not familiar with it :-)
<Lao> I'm new to Linux too but finding it somewhat easier than I expected
<Toma-> _jason, it was clipboard.autocopy i think
<_jason> Toma-: ah
<ali> is it possible to access windows printer from ubuntu? i cannot print driver .ppd is installed in my machine
<Toma-> nope
<Toma-> :|
<_jason> Toma-: I didn't even know it did that, I thought you meant how it selected the whole thing :)
<_jason> Toma-: some of the things need you to restart firefox
<Toma-> ok
<CineFX3D_> where is root terminal in breezy gone??
<ali> is it possible to access windows printer from ubuntu? i cannot print driver .ppd is installed in my machine
<mikebot> wastrel, as what we were talking about before, are there any plans to reimplement the menu editing?
<Toma-> CineFX3D_, its hidden from root monsters
<Madpilot> CineFX3D_, it was removed from the menu - just use a regular term + sudo...
<CineFX3D_> I see ;)
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: I think that was a Gnome decision (a poor one IMHO)
<_jason> CineFX3D_: sudo -s, will give you one
<Lao> Vylar: what I have been doing, and it's helped me alot with learning how Linux actually works, is installing and messing around in terminal until I break it
<wastrel> mikebot:  i've actually heard about a menu editor they use in edubuntu to simplify menus for kids... might ask in that channel
<CineFX3D_> I know, thanks.. looks like GNOME thing after all..poor one
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: oh, maybe I misread
<ali> is it possible to access windows printer from ubuntu? i cannot print driver .ppd is installed in my machine
<ali> anyone ???????????
<ali> anyone????????????
<Toma-> hidden from people that like to use # mplayer dvd:// because they setup dvd wrong
<mikebot> wastrel, okay, thanks
<Installer36> Ali yes it is possible but I dont know how
<_adub> what is the latest stable kernel that i can apt-get install
<ali> thanks for the reply Installer36 no one here reply even :(
<ali> so sad
<Lao> ali: is it on a network or directly connected to the computer?
<Xenguy> ali: repeating just gets you /ignored typically
<tritium> ali: you're not patient enough
<Madpilot> _adub, Ubuntu will automatically notify you if there's a kernel update available
<ali> on the network
<Vylar1978> were is a site that tells the differnt commands to use on linux
<mdmkolbe> this may be an odd question but what wiki software does the ubuntu wiki use?
<ali> sorry for that tritium
<Madpilot> !tell Vylar1978 about cli
<Toma-> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Toma-> i c
<Madpilot> mdmkolbe, MoinMoin
<tritium> ali: no problem
<ali> Lao its on the network
<mdmkolbe> Madpilot: thx again
<Lao> ali: I know theres a windows networking device called Samba, try using that and if you have to just send files to another computere and print there
<Toma-> wow... i asked that just 5 mins ago mdmkolbe
<Toma-> :P
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: there's this tho (not sure if it applies to you)...
<elaverick> Anyone able to give me some assistance?  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Acer Laptop and it keeps hanging part way through installing remaining packages.
<Engla> mdmkolbe: and moinmoin is in the repos if you want it
<ali> that is 98 Lao i cannot send all the time
<Xenguy> !tell CineFX3D_ about terminal
<Lao> Ali: yea I caught it I just take forever to type
<ali> samba is there working
<_adub> madpilot im using kubuntu
<Vylar1978> what is cli
<tritium> command line interface
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: command line interface
<Madpilot> _adub, same back end
<Vylar1978> I found that now lol
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: as opposed to GUI
<Madpilot> Vylar1978, the bot should have sent you a msg with a bunch of URLs?
<Vylar1978> I got my floopy to work thatnks to it
<Lao> Ali: well its something till you can find a good LUG that can help
<Vylar1978> I only got one that I seen
<ali> LUG what is that ?
<_adub> madpilot
<_adub> ok
<dolson> does anyone know of a really simple app like Thoggen but for another format, such as XviD or MPEG?
<Boelcke> Silly question: I've also installed the XFCE desktop, and now that I have, the bootup sequence is a blue Xubuntu, rather than the brown Ubuntu I've been used to seeing.
<Madpilot> Vylar1978, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Boelcke> Any ideas on how to change that back?
<Lao> Ali: a LUG is a local Linux users group
<wastrel> night
<ali> ok
<Burgundavia> has anyone used aegis virus scanner? How does it stack up to clamav?
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: in GNOME, Apps > Accessories > Terminal
<ali> thanks for the advice Lao
<Lao> Ali: try searching the web and looking for Lugs in your area, I've seen alot of them can be found at local universities
<Vylar1978> why does it keep asking for password every time I do commands
<Xenguy> Burgundavia: clamav seems to be the one most folks use
<ali> ok
<ali> i will try Lao
<Lao> there's two near my place in New Jersey, and I'm trying to start one.
<Burgundavia> Xenguy: have you used aegis?
<Madpilot> Vylar1978, sudo should keep your pw for about 5 or 10 minutes, each time you use it
<ali> good luck Lao
<Xenguy> Burgundavia: heh - I've used neither ;-)
<Lao> Ali: good luck man don't loose faith =-)
<Toma-> Vylar1978, like Madpilot said, but if you open another terminal, youll need to enter sudo password again
<werther> ok, I'm trying to get ssh port tunneling to work...I'm on a box behind a firewall, and I have a server...I want the server to forward a port to my box
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: if the operation needs 'root access', then you'll be prompted for your password
<Toma-> in the new terminal
<_adub> what is the latest kernel i can apt-get install
<werther> I tried "ssh -R 8080:localhost:8080 username@myserver"...but I get a connection refused
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: easiest is just to sudo once with 'sudo -i'
<Madpilot> _adub, I've already answered that question for you - you'll get a notification on the desktop of updates...
<Lao> anyone know how I can get the latest version of Firefox... it's not considered "stable" yet, but I want it
<_adub> even in kde
<Madpilot> _adub, as far as I know, yes - but ask in #kubuntu
<Crshman> which is the best wifi manager for ubuntu? there are a few to choose from; wifi-radar, network-manager, gtk wifi.....
<Vylar1978>  ok I will brb and see what I can come up with
<_adub> madpilot what kernel are you running
<Lao> Crshman: im using wifi radar and its amazing
<Krillancello> So can anyone help me fix my X server?
<Madpilot> _adub, 2.6.12-10-k7
<CineFX3D_> " If you want to be able to right-click on the desktop or a folder to open the terminal, install nautilus-open-terminal (sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal)" - but I don't see it in right click :/
<nalioth> Lao: developer.mozilla.com
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: you may have to login again
<V4Vendetta> usted consigui escalfar ese castor salvaje
<Toma-> ubotu, tell Lao about ff1.5
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: it does work tho
<CineFX3D_> thanks
<Madpilot> CineFX3D_, try closing & restarting nautilus
<Crshman> Lao: ok i'll try that one
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lao> HEY nalioth, thanks for the help with my wifi card its running like a champ now
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: what Madpilot said
<V4Vendetta> nalioth~ i speak english :-P
<nalioth> Lao: any time
<_adub> is there a later kernel i can apt-get install
<_adub> from the main repositories
<nalioth> V4Vendetta: then while in #ubuntu, please speak it
<Madpilot> _adub, there will be when Dapper releases in mid-April
<CineFX3D_> and it works :)
<werther> ok, why can I ping my ip address, but not localhost?
<endeavormac> can someone help me out. I do not have an Ubuntu distro installed, but a friend of mine does and I'm trying to help him get python installed. Can someone please do an apt-cache search python and let me know what the name of the package is that he needs to apt-get install?
<lgc> Hello everyone from Mexico! Can anyone help me?
<Crshman> i'm having an issue with my wireless....it does work, it does connect, i can use the internet....but after about 2 minutes the connections just stop i can't ping, i can't surf nothing....then after another minute or so all returns to normal.....any ideas as this is quite annoying
<Toma-> 2.6.10 is in the repos... i think
<cozby> hey got an install issue, im trying to install Xubuntu (the XFCE way) , i'm following the guide on the website, but it goes downhill after i run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , it tells me to insert the disk labled 5.10_breezy badger_ ?
<CineFX3D_> now if I could only find original wallpaper from hoary..the sparkle one.. can't find it anywhere :/
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: it should be there by default IMHO :p
<V4Vendetta> nalioth~ si :-D
<CineFX3D_> Xenguy: yes it should!
<nalioth> lgc: try #ubuntu-es
<Toma-> cozby, have you got your install CD in the drive?
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: er, the right-click terminal I mean
<cozby> i dont even know what cd thats referring to im guessing the install one.
<werther> is lo not setup correctly?
<Toma-> cozby, u guessed it
<cozby> it give me a y/n option, and if i say n - the install aborts?
<slartibartfast> hi, can anyone suggest a way to make a completely functional backup from one partition to another?
<lgc> nalioth, Hello again. My problem isn't English -well, not especially-.
<Xenguy> slartibartfast: define 'functional' :)
<Toma-> cozby, you can remove the cd repo from your sources.list and then apt-get update
<elaverick> Anyone able to help me with a hanging install?
<marc> What is the program in Ubuntu that installs software directly from the net ???
<Madpilot> lgc, if you just ask your question, someone might be able to help you...
<Crshman> apt-get?
<Toma-> just make sure main is enabled in sources.list
<slartibartfast> Xenguy: Bootable
<intelikey> ok problem with cups on 5.4 ubuntu    user starts a print job with too few sheets of paper  the printer automatically pauses,  but now the user can not continue the printing and must call the sysadmin.   what's the "prefered" sulution ?
<cozby> omg, im a idiot,all this timei thought the cd was int here
<Boelcke> Cozby, I installed xfce4 with synaptec, worked OK...
<Madpilot> marc, apt-get (Synaptic is the graphical one)
<werther> is default install supposed to be able to ping localhost?
<cozby> sorry
<endeavormac> i would really appreciate some help
<Toma-> marc, synaptic
<cozby> im a moron
<werther> (or do anything with localhost...)
<cozby> no wonder it wasn't working. i just realized i took it out after reboot
<Toma-> werther, if you have lo running, yes
<marc> were do i get it
<Toma-> cozby, teehehehe :D
<werther> Toma-, weird...would rebooting possibly help?
<cozby> ;) wow im a total ass
<cozby> haha
<Toma-> marc, its installed by default. System > Admin > Synaptic
<Boelcke> marc, System, Administration, Synaptec Package Manager
<Toma-> werther, yes.
<werther> brb
<Xenguy> slartibartfast: hrm, I bet it is doable, but probably requires some tricks (I can't say how offhand)
<marc> ok thx
<eth0> hi, could anyone tell me what package i need to install to develope in c? i already have build-essential, but that's not enough, i dont even have header files like conio.h and stuff
<lgc> Madpilot, it's an easy one now: What is what I have to install to have the C  (and C++) manuals online?
<RollyW> anybody know if dvd shrink is available for linux?
<slartibartfast> Xenguy: thanks I was hoping there would be something easier than dd
<Madpilot> lgc, I'm the wrong person to ask for that - I'm not a programmer
<fatbrain> How can I re-install GRUB ?
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, "Type in make and pray"
<Toma-> eth0, get the package "apt-file" then run "apt-file search conio.h", itll tell you what packages you need specifically
<intelikey> fatbrain sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Toma-> RollyW, yep. look up PLF
<Crshman> what is defined as an RX error? \(obviously RX = recieve)
<Toma-> !plf
<fatbrain> intelikey: thanks
<ubotu> well, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Toma-> there u go
<intelikey> ok problem with cups on 5.4 ubuntu    user starts a print job with too few sheets of paper  the printer automatically pauses,  but now the user can not continue the printing and must call the sysadmin.   what's the "prefered" sulution ?
<nalioth> lgc: search in synaptic, the docs for what you seek are there
<eth0> toma: ok, thanks, ill give it a shot
<Lao> well I'm off see you folks later
<Toma-> eth0, np :) good luck
<gleesond> how do I turn off my NIC before installing the driver
<Lao> good luck everyone
<endeavormac> Is there a website which lists the Ubuntu apt packages?
<tritium> intelikey: that looks exactly like a problem someone was having a minute ago...oh, wait...that was you
<nalioth> endeavormac: packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> endeavormac, packages.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> gleesond: ifdown eth0  ?
<endeavormac> ok, thank you
<Toma-> intelikey, theres no resume button on the printer?
<intelikey> yes tritium that was a repost.
<tritium> intelikey: I'm just giving you a hard time ;)
<Toma-> intelikey, ur IRC'ing as root?
<Extreme_Unction> ROOT HIM!1
<intelikey> Toma- there is a resume button on the ubuntu desktop but it requires root access.       and i'm not root.
<lgc> Madpilot, thanks. nalioth. What is what I have to fiddle with in synaptic? I have no idea!
<gleesond> Xenguy: my next question is how do I bring it up again?
<Toma-> whois says otherwise :D
<Extreme_Unction> IGC: What do you want from synaptic?
<nalioth> lgc: search for "docs"
<Xenguy> gleesond: ifup eth0  ?
<gleesond> ah
<eth0> grndlvl: im not registered
<gleesond> thanks
<Toma-> intelikey, is the user in the printing group?
<intelikey> Toma- whois doesn't know everything.
<eth0> grndlvl: im not sure if it's just header fies
<Toma-> :P
<CineFX3D_> which irc client you use in ubuntu guys?
<Toma-> intelikey, see if the user is in the lpadmin group
<bobby> xchat
<bobby> or irssi :)
<Toma-> CineFX3D_, telnet
<Toma-> :P
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: irssi-text (console-based)
<Madpilot> CineFX3D_, XChat
<CineFX3D_> ;P telnet
<bobby> Toma-, uber hardc0re ey? :P
<elaverick> Is it possible to install a full Ubuntu install from inside a minimal install?
<intelikey> hmmmm printing group you say.... i'll have to check that, but i think so.   i don't have hands on  atm  just trying to find new ideas on the issue.
<eth0> grndlvl: i already have libglib
<nalioth> elaverick: sure it is
<La_PaRCa> elaverick, yeah, just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<eth0> toma: didb't work
<Toma-> nah i use xchat :(
<eth0> grndlvl: talk in here
<Extreme_Unction> I'm trying to play zsnes and I get "Sound init failed" my default sound is Alsa, what does Zsness use? Can I use aoss to prevent this?
<Toma-> custom alias's tho :D
<marc> How do i get Wine install
<Toma-> eth0, damn.
<elaverick> Ah right, so if I go for a server install (hopefully that will complete) I can then just apt-get the desktop from there
<Toma-> have you got source repos enabled in your sources.list?
<raghu> marc: apt-get install wine
<RollyW> where is the default location for sources.list?
<Toma-> eth0, ^^^
<Toma-> RollyW, /etc/apt/
<Xenguy> RollyW: /etc/apt
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marc about wine
<eth0> toma: i think so
<intelikey> Toma- you think the use would be able to print but not "resume" a print job   because of not being in a group ?     i really hadn't thought of that....
<gleesond> ah
<eth0> toma: yeah, i have
<eth0> is ubuntu just not good for programming or something?
<slartibartfast> Xenguy: I found a writeup on the forums that says
<Toma-> intelikey, yeh. well the whole sudo thing sounds wack to me. is it a multi-user system this persons on?
<nalioth> eth0: it's as good as any linux distro for that purpose
<slartibartfast> Xenguy: I can simply use tar to compress it all
<intelikey> Toma- yes it is
<Toma-> eth0, no, its good...
<Xenguy> slartibartfast: tar doesn't compress without gzip
<Xenguy> slartibartfast: but whatever works
<slartibartfast> Xenguy: with gzip of cours
<Toma-> intelikey, i see. sometimes adding new users dont get all the group prividges as the 1st user gets. :( make sure they are in the correct groups
<eth0> toma: how do i get started then?
<darthbutcher> Hey.
<intelikey> Toma- and the sudo setup on that system has no group entries in it,  it's a pretty tight system.
<slartibartfast> Xenguy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=disk+copy
<Toma-> eth0, i dont program sorry :( i wish i could tho...
<eth0> nalioth: any ideas how to get setup programming in c?
<lgc> nalioth, I got "documentation" selected. And then I try to double-click on "gcc-3.3-doc", for example. But nothing happens. How should I access to its contents?
<Toma-> ahh i goto go
<intelikey> and yeah Toma- i'll give groups a through going over there.   thanks for the thoughts.
<Toma-> np
<Toma-> cyas
<Grndlvl> eth0 stupid question but you have gcc installed right?
<tritium> eth0: you really want to "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<eth0> grn: yeah
<eth0> tritium: i already have build-essential
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eth0: Install 'build-essential', install an IDE (like anjuta, for instance, or just a syntax-aware text editor), and you should be rocking.
<tritium> eth0: then what's the problem?
<nalioth> eth0: grab some source code and get to compiling
<amyn> when i unpack those codecs for playing my mp3's from winxp mounted partition. Following errors occured: Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ...
<amyn> dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<amyn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2
<amyn> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<amyn>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/win32/LCodcCMP.dll')
<amyn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<amyn>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tritium> amyn: stop that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> amyn: Don't paste in here, use pastebin.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Xenguy> slartibartfast: looks like a decent thread
<RollyW> when i add repositories, i need to refresh or something, correct?
<tritium> yes, RollyW
<eth0> im trying to compile, but i get missing header files and other things
<intelikey> eth0 dpkg -l build-essential   and make sure that it is not broken or partially installed.
<RollyW> is ti just "sudo apt-get refresh"?
<tritium> eth0: then you've not installed the -dev libraries that you need
<tritium> RollyW: sudo apt-get update
<RollyW> kk, cool. thanks
<eth0> tritium: what are the libraries called?
<nalioth> eth0: what are you trying to compile
<tritium> eth0: you tell me.  What are you compiling?  What libs does it need?
<nalioth> amyn: please use a pastebin to paste things
<amyn> sorry for that
<eth0> it needs conio.j and stdio.h
<eth0> it's just a simple program
<amyn> can someone pls help me in those errors ?
<jrsims> hey, I installed ubuntu server and fluxbox. How do I install X?
<nalioth> jrsims: installing flux, should have installed X
<jrsims> nalioth: install x first?
<amyn> nalioth, i forgot the url
<nalioth> jrsims: you said you 'installed' fluxbox or are goin to install it
<RollyW> does the deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free not include dvdshrink?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eth0: You may need to manually specify the locations of those files.  I think it's the -L option for gcc, but it's been awhile since I've used that.
<Xenguy> eth0: someone already suggesting using apt-file to locate appropriate packages for the files you want
<intelikey> amyn  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/packages/*.deb     and try again   ?
<jrsims> nalioth: got fluxbox from apt-get, now it says I need to install x. startx doesn't work.
<Grndlvl> eth0 not much with the c programming on nix but can you not install the cstdio library?
<nalioth> jrsims: install xserver-xorg or x-windows-system
<eth0> xenguy: i did but the search came up with nothing
<jrsims> nalioth: are they the same?
<eth0> i've searched my whole hd for conio.h but it's non-existent
<nalioth> jrsims: one will get you more goodies
<public> hey i have a couple of ubuntu boxes behind an ubuntu dhcp server.  for some reason it will give them ip's but it wont set their default route. how do i get it to do that (so i dont have to do route add default gw <my network> on every machine every time i boot one up) ?
<jrsims> nalioth: which is that? I'm trying to keep things light.
<amyn> intelikey, rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/packages/*.deb': No such file or directory
<nalioth> jrsims: both will keep you 'light'
<jrsims> nalioth: so which do you recommend?
<Xenguy> eth0: I see what you mean...
<intelikey> amyn well find the correct directory name with the tab key :)
<amyn> nalioth, what is the url of pastebin ?
<public> no one knows?
<Xenguy> eth0: there must be a good HOWTO out there somewhere (IANAP BTW)
<tritium> amyn: see the topic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell amyn about paste
<Xenguy> amyn: /topic
<eth0> xenguy: i've looked already
<intelikey> amyn  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/[tab] [tab] <type the correct dir>/*.deb     and try again   ?
<eth0> bah i hope i dont have to go back to slack again
<amyn> ok
<eth0> :((
<eth0> i was fiddling around with glib a few days back, could that be the cause of it?
<eth0> i mean i updated the bog standard glib
<bestadvocate> Hey, I'm looking for some advice,  I am currently running i386 Ubuntu on my AMD64, I'd like to switch but I use my computer primarally as a Media Player.  I read on the Restricted Formats page that VServer and dchroot were reccomended ways to install win32codecs.  Which of these is better?  Is there a page that describes the next step after installing the programs?
<eth0> but it didn't work out to well
<intelikey> eth0 no you don't have to go back to slackware  use gentoo   hehheh
<jrsims> nalioth: so which do you recommend?
<eth0> why gentoo?
<nalioth> bestadvocate: if you are running the i386 kernel, you are fine, no chroot needed
<amyn> intelikey, root@amin:/home/amin# sudo rm /var/cache/apt/
<nalioth> jrsims: one or the other
<amyn> archives/        pkgcache.bin     srcpkgcache.bin
<frank23> bestadvocate: as a fellow amd64 owner, I suggest you stick with the i386 version
<jrsims> nalioth: well, which gets me all the extra goodies - and what are these goodies?
<intelikey> archives amyn
<frank23> bestadvocate: you can use the k7 kernel though
<eth0> cant even frigging program in this one
<nalioth> jrsims: believe me, they won't bulk up the system. i'm surprised installing fluxbox didnt pull in the xserver
<Wammy|> anyone willing to help me get the soundcard on this laptop working? been trying for the past 2 days. I am willing to pay. i just need it working.
<tritium> apt-get clean is preferable to removing the directory and its contents manually
<jrsims> nalioth: k. thanks!
<nalioth> eth0: you can program fine. you CAN'T find the files you're looking for
<intelikey>     amyn      archives   packages   what's the differance....  lol
<Grndlvl> eth0 tried installing g++ because the library you are using is c++ not c
<jrsims> QUERY! In IRSSI, Is there a quick way to go to the command line without quitting?
<eth0> grndlvl: it's definitely for c
<bestadvocate> frank23: I think I will continue doing so, documentation and support are all a lot better on i386 unfortunately.
<nalioth> jrsims: run irssi in a screen session
<ubuntu_newbie> jrsims, can you CTRL-Z to get to the command line, then 'fg 1' to get back?
<nalioth> ubuntu_newbie: no  no no
<nalioth> jrsims: no don't do it
<amyn> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9656
<jrsims> I know. I 'm nit
<jrsims> not
<nalioth> jrsims: ctrl-z hard quits irssi
<Grndlvl> sorry nver messed w/ c b4
<goemaat_ubuntu> Hmm...  CTRL-Z worked for me
<_jason> jrsims: you can run quick commands with /exec too
<intelikey> amyn looking
<nalioth> jrsims: learn 'gnu screen'
<goemaat_ubuntu> maybe if you stay out long enough CTRL-Z quits I guess...
<jrsims> Kinda like in vim, I can run :sh to get to the shell, then "exit" to return to vim
<public> hey i have a couple of ubuntu boxes behind an ubuntu dhcp server.  for some reason it will give them ip's but it wont set their default route. how do i get it to do that (so i dont have to do route add default gw <my network> on every machine every time i boot one up) ? i think it's a problem with the server right?
<nalioth> my ctrl-z immediatly hard stops my irssi. leaving a ghost on the network
<SuShI-X2> I'm getting this debootstrap error when I'm trying to install the base package.  Any ideas?
<frank23> bestadvocate: since you're using the i386 version of ubuntu, all that i386 stuff applies to you too.
<frank23> bestadvocate: the AMD64 version of ubuntu is different (another CD)  only AMD64 processors can run that one
<fn_> i want install ubuntu on many pcs, should it done one by one or is there a better way ?
<fn_> like norton ghost thing
<intelikey> amyn you need to re-download the package w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb      (short read)     means it ran out of data.
<frank23> bestadvocate: the chroot stuff is for running 32bit programs on the AMD64 version of Ubuntu
<bestadvocate> frank23 yes I know, I was considering using the AMD64 compiled version.  (everything is already working on this install, but I need to re-install anyway and was considering a switch in versions. perhaps next year)
<Dr_Willis> fn_,  could install to one, then use mondo/mindi to make a backup/restore cd set
<Xenguy> eth0: FWIW, here's a link I came across; it may or may not be remotely useful :-)  http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/introdeveloperdocs-0510121817/introdeveloperdocs-0.05/IntroDeveloperDoc_v0.05.pdf
<odat> hi everyone
<eth0> hmm, i think it's just using that conio.h when there is a problem, it understands all the others
<frank23> bestadvocate: yeah, I'm not going to switch until installing a i386 program can be done completely transparently. I don't know how long that will take
<fn_> really ?? ok then.. i ll read the manual first
<odat> i have installed ubuntu twice on the same machine each time when the installation is done and it needs to reboot i get a grub error 2     error
<fn_> thanks Dr_Willis
<intelikey> amyn i see that you are installing with dpkg   i should have paid a little closer attention,   but the error is the same.    the archive / package  is incomplete.   get a new one.
<jerrod> how do i upgrade to flash v8 in mozilla?
<nalioth> bestadvocate: stay with an x86 arch
<frank23> jerrod: macromedia never released flash 8 for linux
<amyn> intelikey,  in short what ive to do now ?
<intelikey> re-download
<eth0> xenguy: thanks :)
<holy_cow> http://it.slashdot.org/it/06/03/03/004215.shtml  <-- anyone try this yet in a windows channel?
<holy_cow> hehe
<Xenguy> eth0: HTH :-)
<amyn> i also unpacked sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb it got installed successfully but when i right click 'open with' for a mp3 song i cant see realplayer in the 'open with' list
<eth0> grndlvl: are u sure conio.h is c++ and not c?
<odat> i have installed ubuntu twice on the same machine each time when the installation is done and it needs to reboot i get a grub error 2
<_jason> jerrod: macromedia has not released 8 for linux afaik
<dolson> does anyone know of a really simple app like Thoggen but for another format, such as XviD or MPEG?
<goemaat> Can someone tell me where to get w32codecs for breezy?  I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<ithiel> hi
<_jason> ubotu: tell goemaat about w32codecs
<jerrod> dangit! thanx guys
<sol1> I'm getting a 2.6.15 kernel onto an ubuntu install cd.
<intelikey> amyn that may require restarting gnome before it will show up    idk.
<sol1> I've got everything working fine on a vanilla kernel.
<Dr_Willis> goemaat,  i normally go to the mplayer homepage and get the latest :P some times its a little more up to date.
<sol1> Just, no /dev/rd/0
<sol1> Does anyone know what provides a /dev/rd/0 node?
<intelikey> sol1 udev
<CineFX3D_> sudo smbpasswd -a `whoami` ..what does this do? I installed samba.. can this line work?
<intelikey> sol1 udev  devfs   or  MAKEDEV
<amyn> intelikey,  which pakage is suitable for ubuntu of videolan :- Mandrake,Debian/Linux,Fedora... which 1 shall i select ? http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<nalioth> amyn: vlc is in the repos
<tritium> amyn: ubuntu packages
<frank23> amyn: you can use synaptic to install vlc
<intelikey> amyn did you read the messages form ubotu ?
<sol1> intelikey: I mean't the kernel module.
<sol1> Do you know if it's just initrd?
<odat> will regular ubuntu install and work on a 64 bit machine?
<amyn> intelikey, yes i did
<CineFX3D_> how can I restart samba?
<nalioth> odat: there are 64bit ubuntu installs
<tritium> CineFX3D_: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<SuShI-X2> I'm getting this debootstrap error when I'm trying to install the base package.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> amyn did you read the wiki links that ubotu sent ?
<odat> nalioth, yea i know but i am trying to track down an error
<rsyncx> ugh with exim autogenerated stuff. local_domainsDEBCONF is being ignored
<odat> nalioth, i have a machine with 2 2.6 xeon processors in it and i have installed ubuntu twice on the same machine each time when the installation is done and it needs to reboot i get a grub error 2
<rsyncx> i am trying to generate a file but it just plainly ignores the config file and sets it to localhost.localdomain
<rsyncx> for exim4
<nalioth> odat: wow, is that on some rare hardware?
<amyn> intelikey, ive downloaded that .deb file thrice
<odat> nalioth, i don't believe so there is one thing that is weird though when i install it shows to scsi drives but i know they are ide drives
<nalioth> odat: you may need to ask in #grub
<intelikey> amyn i'm sorry.    all i have to go on is the error message.  (short read) aka out of data  ?
<co-band> rara
<amyn> now when i open synaptic package installer it gave me these errors on starting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9657
<rsyncx> does this update-exim4.conf suppose to work wholeheartedly or just sometimes?
<rsyncx> seems like it is broken
<rsyncx> or i am missing something
<knite> do you guys know if there's a partition tool built into the install process of ubuntu?
<intelikey> amyn how did you dl that file ?     cause if you use ff it probably only dled it one time and then used it's cache each consecutive time.    get the url and do a  wget -c <url>
<knite> i.e.  can someone resize an NTFS partition?
<Engla> amyn: hit the reload button
<rsyncx> setting dc_local_domains variable, but it is just being ignored.
<el_verde> how does the identify thing work?
<rsyncx> anyone running exim here?
<nalioth> knite: yes, there is. it's called partman
<nalioth> knite: yes, ntfs resizing works well
<nalioth> el_verde: /msg nickserv help register
<knite> nalioth: integrated into the install process?
<intelikey> knite  yes   but i sujest you shrink your partition with winxp's tool  and just leave unallocated space for your ub install.
<nalioth> amyn: run 'check for new packages'
<knite> intelikey: oh, i didn't know you can shrink partition in winxp itself
<nalioth> knite: you cannot.
<nalioth> knite: not w/o losing a partition
<amyn> nalioth, ive already hitted reload as Engla said
<nalioth> amyn: that should fix you up.
<amyn> intelikey, what is the use of -c in wgetting ?
<intelikey> i don't have winxp  but i understood that it had a partitioning tool that could resize it's ntfs partitions.
<intelikey> amyn -c continue      i.e. if you have part of the file keep that part and get the rest.
<nalioth> intelikey: it's destructive resizing
* Xenguy wonders if anyone reads man pages anymore ...
<nalioth> amyn: -c 'continues' where the process stopped, if necessary
<amyn> Error: Could not download all repro http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<nalioth> amyn: run your update again
* biovore reads man pages all the time (RTFMP -- Read the F&*% Man Page) :-P
<intelikey> nalioth you mean to tell me that M$ has not gotten past that yet......     damn !    that's really sad.
<perry753> whats the latest Ubuntu kernel released?
<biovore> kinda light today.. only 637 users in here..
<babo_> what's the story with the firefox spellchecker ? I have version 1.5.0.1 of firefox but the spell checker won't install ?
<babo_>  It doesn't give me any error, it just disappears from the screen. I'm installing the version for mozilla 1.5 so it should be o
<babo_> Yes, I have asked over at #firefox
<co-band> hallloooooooo.....
<amyn> nalioth, did u mean to hit the Reload Button again ?
<nalioth> amyn: yes, do that pleaes
<babo_> Does anyone know of a good spell checker that I can use for html and web pages. I have about 4 different ones in various apps, but none of them work unfortunately
<amyn> nalioth, yea done. NO ERRORS ATLAST lol. now how to installl VLC ?
<Xenguy> babo_: does 'aspell' not work?
<nalioth> amyn: search it out, select and install it
<amyn> do i select those plugins of VLC as-well ?
<intelikey> do i have server messages ?
<co-band> hai......
<CineFX3D_> how can I restart samba? /etc/rc.d is not there in ubuntu
* intelikey goes to look......
<nalioth> amyn: whatever you like
<RollyW> is amd64 the same as i386?
<lgc> nalioth, I loaded a bunch of doc packages, but I still can't manage to get the manual of "int", "fprintf" and so on.
<Xenguy> CineFX3D_: in /etc/init.d  ?
<Krillancello> Bah.
<nalioth> RollyW: no. i386 is for 32bit chips. amd64 is for 64bit chips (amd or intel)
<Krillancello> Gnome won't start properly now.
<CineFX3D_> Xenguy: nah, can't find smb there
<babo_> Xenguy: I was looking at aspell but I didn't install it for some reason ... I don't think they have a version for 1.5, but I'll check again ... thanks
<CineFX3D_> I used to do /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart
<intelikey> nalioth you'll have to clue me in as to what you were referring to....   i see server messages scroll by along with channel messages  ?
<fompon> is there a way to export email from thunderbird to evolution?
<RollyW> will i386 run amd64 chips in 32 but mode?
<RollyW> *bit
<nalioth> RollyW: correct
<Xenguy> babo_: sure.  Use the -H option for HTML
<Xenguy> babo_: you can do tricks like: lynx -source http://some/url.html |aspell -H
<nalioth> Xenguy: the console is great that way, ain't it?
<amyn> when i marked vlc for installation. It's saying Mark Additional Requirement Changes libdvbpsi3 and libtar. Shall I select Mark , nalioth ?
<nalioth> amyn: yes, you should.
<Xenguy> nalioth: the cli is our friend :-)
<babo_> Xenguy: ok, so I have aspell installed ... can I use it from the firefox gui ? I can't see any tool tab ?
<lgc> nalioth, HELP, don't ignore me!
<amyn> nalioth, it says ' Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade' details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9658
<Xenguy> babo_: re FF: no idea about that particular combination
<jrattner1> How can I accept a Windows Xp "help inviation" and connect to the system
<intelikey> aspell ispell pspell myspell
<Xenguy> babo_: perhaps there is an extension (I really don't know for sure)
<rsyncx> shit exim4 reconfigure is broken
<babo_> Xenguy: hmmm ... but it's a firefox add in right ? It would only make sense that you could use it from the gui, since firefox usually isn't a cli program ?  ... anyway cool, I'll go and find out - thanks
<gleesond> what file do I configure to give my computer a static IP
<rsyncx> by standard local_domains must be taken from conf file but it is just being created on the fly by the script from 'localhost'
<rsyncx> and other ones/.
<nalioth> lgc: you haven't said anything
<nalioth> amyn: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please
<lgc> nalioth, I did. I told you that I just installed a bunch of doc packages. But I still can't make the good old "man fprintf" work. Any ideas?
<ubuntu> hi
<jrattner1> How can I access a windows RAInvitation.msrcincident from linux?
<oranged> cheers
<nalioth> lgc: browse to /usr/share/docs/
<ubuntu> who says "cheers"?
<oranged> can someone give me a hand troubleshooting a python error with smeg?
<intelikey> lgc http://tldp.org
<ubuntu> Sorry, I didn't change my user name
<lgc> nalioth, There's no such directory
<amyn> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9659
<intelikey> lgc http://tldp.org
<jrsims> I've installed xorg, but I can't run startx. Help!
<nalioth> lgc: if you don't have /usr/share/doc  you are in big trouble
<bebeth> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jrsims about xcfg
<intelikey> amyn i see multi-lines for universe.  no main
<lgc> nalioth, why? I have /usr/share/doc. intelikey I'm looking at the page. Thanks.
<RollyW> does ubuntu auto detect and install hardware drivers... becuse i suspect that my video card isnt doing everything it should?
<nalioth> lgc: in that directory is all the docs you have installed
<amyn> intelikey, what does that mean ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RollyW: It tries to auto-detect, and it installs/configures teh open source drivers.  You may be able to get better performance from the official vendor-made ones.
<bebeth> hi zibby!
<amyn> intelikey, and what's wrong with that ?
<RollyW> do they support linux driverS?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell amyn about easysource
<nalioth> amyn: use that page for a good sources.list
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RollyW: Some more than others.  nVidia provides excellent linux drivers, ATI not so much.
<malt> Hello how would i add a ftp user in proftpd? i was reading howto and it said this setting for doing ftp user account is set in /etc/passwd what would i put in passwd to make a ftp user account for directory /var/www/
<Xenguy> babo_: aspell is a generic cli spellchecker (I didn't know you were specifically looking for FF tool)
<lgc> nalioth, you mean they went to never-never land?
<RollyW> damn. so likely my x800 wont work as well under linux?
<nalioth> lgc: i have several hundred folders in my /usr/share/doc, each corresponding to a program or way to do things
* Xenguy notes that the syntax should actually be 'lynx -source http://some/url.html |aspell --lang="en" -H list' ...
<sagarp> when i plug in a usb device and dmesg says something like "using address 4" how can i access it? where is it created in /dev?
<babo_> Xenguy: anything that would let me check the spelling on my websites would be perfect.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RollyW: Probably not.  You should see an increase in performance from switching to the official ATI drivers, but it won't be spectacular.
<Spudchat> malt: proftpd uses allready existing user accounts on the machine..so the password is the same as the account
<Xenguy> babo_: here's one way :-)  'lynx -source http://some/url.html |aspell --lang="en" -H list'
<Xenguy> babo_: cli, no quotes
<RollyW> because. the issues im having are with dvd's. The video seems gorssly off the audio, and most of the time it doesnt even render propely. Closes itself at certain scene switches. Also, Tux racing lags :P
<RollyW> *grossly
<lgc> nalioth, I swear I haven't messed with that directory. I even have access to countless man pages. Except those of C functions.
<Spudchat> if you want to change the user name that logs in try : useralias useronmachine usernameyouwant
<nalioth> ubotu: tell RollyW about dma
<malt> oh nice i see now thanks Spudchat <3
<Xenguy> babo_: there may be easier ways
<babo_> Xenguy: cool, one of my machines is a windoze box though ...
<nalioth> lgc: /usr/share/docs has your docs.
<malt> Im new to linux so im sorry if i ask stupid questions :/
<Xenguy> babo_: and this is #ubuntu right? :-)
<nalioth> malt: the only stupid question is the one you DON'T ask
<babo_> Xenguy: I said one of my machines was windoze ... your solution will work fine on the ubuntu machine I'm using at the moment.
<intelikey> really ?
<Xenguy> !beer malt
<ubotu> Xenguy: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu> shit
<Xenguy> bah
<ubuntu> shit
<fompon> whats a good binary usenet client?
<nalioth> fompon: pan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> fucke
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Spudchat> malt, also though i cant find the exact link right now http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page has a good howto on setting up proftpd
<dli> after installation, how do I allow upgrading from network?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<fompon> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> dli: your system will automatically check for updates, and let you know about them
<Keyframe> how can I access windows box from linux? I have samba on ubuntu and I can access ubuntu box on windows..but not the way around?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gleesond> can someone tell me where the rc.conf lives?
<fompon> nalioth: you wouldnt happen to know of any quickpar-like par2 program would you?
<dli> nalioth, I'm using apt-cdrom right?
<Spudchat> Keyframe, if you want to use remote desktop try rdesktop
<dli> nalioth, and the system will auto do sources.list?
<intelikey> gleesond i don't think there is one.
<FlannelKing> Spudchat: he was talking about through samba, I think.
<nalioth> fompon: sure i do. use par2
<intelikey> gleesond /etc
<nalioth> dli: if you have no network you need not worry about network updates, if you do have network, see above statement
<Spudchat> allright hang on
<gleesond> intelikey: i didn't see one in /etc
<dli> nalioth, I just configured network
<Keyframe> Spudchat: but I have samba working like this.. I can see linux box in windows.. I wish to mount somehow windows box in linux.. do I need samba on windows also or I need to make my Linux samba PDC and log windows onto it?
<Dr_Willis> windows
<nalioth> dli: then your system will keep you informed
<Dr_Willis> windows's networn neighborhood stuff is their 'samba' :P
<gleesond> can anyone tell me how to set up a static up for my box
<Keyframe> :P
<Keyframe> seriously now :)
<dli> nalioth, if I apt-get install foo, the system will look up from network also?
<Dr_Willis> Keyframe,  it may just be easier to use ssh and 'winscp' under linux.
<nalioth> dli: yes, it should.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dli about repos
<FlannelKing> gleesond: you're using ubuntu? kubuntu? no GUI?
<Spudchat> Keyframe, im sorry but thats more than i know about samba
<Dr_Willis> Keyframe,  but samba is doable.  just may take a little reading and tweaking.
<gleesond> kubuntu
<nalioth> dli: read waht the bot says, and enable universe and multiverse repositories
<gleesond> but I don't use the GUI very much
<Spudchat> wait, did you try smb://windowsmachineiphere ?
<Jambon> is the mozilla version of firefox any faster than the one in dapper?
<Keyframe> Dr_Willis: Yea says I need to make PDC or something..bleh.. can't it work both ways since it works this way.. damn
<lgc> nalioth, I was wrong. The info was in "doc" and not "docs". Hee-Ho! (I'm an ass****)! But still, I still can't see it clear, how I make my damn online C manuals work (excuse my naive impatience).
<Dr_Willis> Keyframe,  hmm.. i never messed with PDC stuff..
<dli> nalioth, thanks, the howto is clear now
<nalioth> lgc: you have three types of manual on your box  1) man  2) info and 3) the /usr/share/doc directory
<gleesond> false alarm, my box already has a static ip
<lgc> nalioth, I suppose the first 2 read from the last one...
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: nope, they all have their own sources.
<janno> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Vylar1978> if your mouse locks up on you to were it won't move how do you shut down the computer by key command
<Spudchat> Vylar1978, ctrl + alt + backspace restarts the desktop interface
<Spudchat> maybe that will fix it?
<dli> Vylar1978, or Ctl-Alt-F1
<Vylar1978> thanks
<lgc> nalioth_zZz, you are right. Yet I still can get what I want from "info" ("info fprintf" or "info int" still don't work).
<majd> hey, i get a NAT error when i test port 47715 in Azureus, i'm behind a linksys router...what port should i use?
<_jason> lgc: I think manpages-dev provide that
<clever`rev> you just have to open the port azurues is told to use
<Dr_Willis> majd,  several ports should be forwarded i belive.. the azurues homepage/docs/help mention them
<unperson> I'm trying to burn an ISO onto a CD-R.  The ISO image is 695 MB and the disc says it is a 700 MB disc.  I selected the ISO image in nautilus and "write to disc", but I just keep getting a message telling me to insert a blank disc with at least 695 MB free.
<unperson> How do I get this to work correctly?
<Dr_Willis> unperson,  could be the disk is bad.. or it dsome how is not seeing the disk change
<lgc> _jason, thanks. Let me try that.
<unperson> Dr_Willis, You mean it's not seeing me put the disc in?  I think it is, because when I put the blank disk in it pops up on the desktop and the CD/DVD creator pops up.
<sixslap> would some one please me how to login as root and how to edit my identd.conf
<Xenguy> sixslap: sudo -i
<sixslap> ok
<Xenguy> sixslap: then you need an editor
<unperson> There's also a burn data CD option when the CD/DVD creator dialog, but I'm not sure whether that will burn the ISO image or an ISO image of a filesystem containing the ISO image.
<majd> Dr_Willis, i have my router set to allow ports 6881->6890 open for Azureus
<sixslap> i have a editor
<dstryr> how come i just installed nvidia driver and x still wont start?
<sixslap> just din't know how to login as rrot
<sixslap> root*
<sixslap> <-----verb
<intelikey> sixslap  sudo -i    will get you a root shell.
<sixslap> ty
<Dr_Willis> majd,  i twiddled and set up several ports - i was thinking the azurus docs/tips had links to sites with the exact info. a router with that upnp stuff helps as well
<sixslap> one more question
<intelikey> ooops...... i think i'm detached from the server....
<sixslap> do you have to allow server attemps for identd to work properly
<lgc> _jason, bingo! Got it. Thanks! (I still don't get any manual for "int", though). Any clue?
<unperson> Ok, if I select "Burn Data CD" when the CD/DVD creator dialog comes up, can I just drag the ISO image file to the window and then select "Burn to Disc"?
<_amin> ive succefully installed those win32 codex*.deb and vlc from synaptic. Now how do i use them ? vlc is not yet appeared in Apllications tab on the top left
<Dr_Willis> _amin,  run 'vlc' from the command line.
<jrattner1> How do I accept a Microsoft help invitation inlinux
<Dr_Willis> unperson,  that may just copy the iso image to the disk.. not what you want.
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Yes, that was my fear.
<knite> jrattner1: uhh...  maybe use remote desktop instead?
<cozby> strange why would ubuntu ship with an ol version of FireFox
<cozby> how do i update packages
<cozby> ?
<_amin> Dr_Willis, root@amin:/home/amin# vlc
<_amin> bash: vlc: command not found
<Dr_Willis> unperson,  i perfer to use k3b
<jrattner1> knite, but the invitation is a file
<_jason> lgc: I don't get anything for int (I get something but not what you want) so I don't know
<knite> cozby: synaptic
<dstryr> ok, what is libncurses5-dev?
<dstryr> anyone
<dstryr> ?
<FlannelKing> unperson: usually if your software supports ISO burning, it'll ask if you want to burn the ISO, or just copy th ISO file to the disk.
<Dr_Willis> _amin,  dont run it as root for one. :P
<cozby> synaptic eh, just apt get it
<_amin> Dr_Willis, do you think ive to restart my box ?
<ratley> cozby, do you just want to update firefox, or everything?
<Dr_Willis> _amin,  no.. just logout/in as a user.
<knite> cozby: setup your sources file then
<Extreme_Unction> Anyone wanna netplay some Contra 3 on Zsnes?
<sixslap> hey i know that one                 sudo apt-get update
<cozby> ratley, everything would be nice
<sixslap> yay i'm lerning!!!!
<FlannelKing> dstryr: it's the development stuff for ncurses (version 5)
<cozby> but for now i just need FF updated
<_amin> ok brb
<Xenguy> dstryr: also needed for 'make menuconfig' IIRC
<lgc> _jason. "int" is a C function, as far as I know. But it seems to be the only one missing. Many thanks. Are you available for another consultation?
<unperson> FlannelKing, Right, this does not seem to ask any such thing.
<ratley> cozby, are you running breezy?
<_jason> lgc: sure, just ask the channel though and I'll answer if I know
<dstryr> would installing this can cause why X wont start?
<unperson> Dr_Willis, Know of any k3b equivalent for Gnome offhand?
<unperson> What about X-CD-Roast?
<cozby> ratley yup
<Xenguy> dstryr: no
<knite> dstryr: no, installing libncurses should not affect X
<lgc> _jason, excuse my ignorance. How do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> unperson,  nope.. ya could always learn how to use the 'cdrecord' command line tool
<cozby> jeese synaptic doesn't even give firefox an update option
<Dr_Willis> unperson,  its not that hard to use.
<cozby> thats ridiculous
<Extreme_Unction> cdrecord is good, actually!
<Extreme_Unction> Very easy to use.
<Madpilot> unperson, gnomebaker?
<Extreme_Unction> In most cases it's just.. sudo cdrecord whatever.iso
<ratley> cozby, well, run "sudo apt-get update" without the quotes in a terminal
<ratley> and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<_jason> lgc: you don't preface the question with my name :) (most people just ignore messages addressed to others)
<dstryr> what's the latest gcc compiler?
<cozby> ratley
<Extreme_Unction> 4.0
<cozby> already did that
<ratley> both of those?
<cozby> before i ran synaptic too
<unperson> Extreme_Unction, Ah.  I thought people seemed to always have all sorts of other options involed and such.
<ratley> but you're hoping for firefox 1.5 then?
<_jason> lgc: manpages-posix-dev is another package you might want by the way
<dstryr> how do i get the 4.0?
<cozby> yeah
<cozby> 1.5
<Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Extreme_Unction> I believe it installs 4.0
<Extreme_Unction> If not, sudo apt-get install gcc-4.0
<Extreme_Unction> unperson: There are many options.. Also a blank command.
<dstryr> what's the diff between sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude install?
<zF> startkeylogger
<_jason> dstryr: install build-essential, it will pull in other stuff you need as well
<zF> :o
<cozby> hm, wait i just did update not upgrade
<_jason> zF: not here please
<Extreme_Unction> It's just most of the time you can burn it without any options successfully
<zF> _jason, sorry... Was just testing :o
<frank_> what program do i use to customize the appearance of ubuntu?
<dstryr> and what is build essential?
<_jason> ubotu: tell frank_ about themes
<lgc> _jason, manpages-posix-dev doesn't seem to exist...
<_jason> ubotu: tell lgc about multiverse
<ratley> cozby, run that first to make sure everything is up to date
<cozby> kk
<frank_> can somebody tell me how to enable universe'
<cozby> just did
<_jason> dstryr: it is a meta-pacakge that installs gcc as well as other things you need to compile successfully.  apt-cache show build-essential, for details
<_jason> ubotu: tell frank_ about universe
<frank_> jason thanks
<dstryr> ic
<cozby> wow synaptic is kinda nice
<cozby> it'd be better if it worked tho
<dstryr> coz this dog wont even compile BitchX
<cozby> kinda reminds me of QNX package repository
<dstryr> kept getting some errors
<cozby> in anycase ff 1.5 is no where to be upgrade dor found?!?
<Xenguy> dstryr: yes, BX is a dog :p
<_jason> cozby: ff1.5 isn't in synaptic because ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and provides security updates only
<_amin> Dr_Willis, how to find vlc from terminal ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell cozby about ff1.5
<ratley> _jason, is it available in breezy backports?
<Dr_Willis> _amin,  if you installed it. it should be in your default paths
<ratley> i'm running dapper and a nightly build...so i honestly have no idea
<_jason> ratley: nope, too many packages depend on firefox1.07 so it is too difficult to backport without breaking other things
<Dr_Willis> ---> /usr/bin/vlc
<ratley> so...easyubuntu or automatix then?
<cozby> thanks _jason
<Xenguy> _amin: which vlc
<Dr_Willis> ratley,  EWW!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<_amin> yes i installed it from synaptic. i do not know where synaptic would have installed it ?
<ratley> Dr_Willis, haha, it would certainly be the "easiest" way
<_jason> ratley: easyubuntu won't install firefox 1.5.  Automatix installs it using the wiki method and automatix itself is generally not recommended here
<_jason> ubotu: tell ratley about ff1.5
<Dr_Willis> _amin,  in the normal paths like i just posted. :P
<Dr_Willis> _amin,  or select the package in synaptic and look at the details.
<javiolo> _amin maybe you didnt install the gui of vlc
<javiolo> if you install it you will have on the menu
<_amin> secondly, _jason you asked me to download those win32 codecs for Totem to run songs on my mounted xp partitions, ive downloaded and ran those codecs but still i have same error that Totem does not hav particular gstramer codecs
<unperson> To use cdrecord, I need to know the scsi bus,  target, and lun of the cd drive.  What's the easiet way to determine those?
<_jason> _amin: did you install totem-xine?
<_amin> javiolo, how do i install that gui ?
<Dr_Willis> cdrecord --scanbus
<majd> would someone be kind enough to show me how to setup my ports for Azureus? i can't figure it out...i went to 192.168.1.1 and setup 6880 to 7000 for Azureus and enabled it, but when i test port 6890, i get NAT error...i've read the docs...didn't help
<_amin> _jason, no i had totem movie player by defualt
<_jason> _amin: install totem-xine, also what are you trying to play exactly?
<ratley> cozby, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion does appear to be the "best" way to install a newer version of firefox
<_amin> _jason, a normal mp3 format song
<_jason> ubotu: tell _amin about mp3
<majd> i also tried setting up the ports from 6881 to 6881 (using BOTH as the protocol) and got the NAT error again
<Alashua> anyone know if kde comes with a screenshot and where i could find it?
<Dr_Willis> majd,  could be ya got some firewall stuff enabled under linux
<Q_Continuum> majd: 6881 is often blocked by ISPs now.  Try another port?
<Dr_Willis> majd,  i got 6881-7000 forwared to my box.
<Keyframe> how can I make fstab reread again without restarting?
<_jason> Keyframe: sudo mount -a
<_amin> _jason, ive marked totem-xine for installation. Now ..
<Keyframe> thx
<javiolo> _amin dont remember what package I installed
<_jason> _amin: for mp3's I think you'll need to read your private messages
<javiolo> but check the ones called vlc
<_amin> _jason, om gone with that page many times
<_jason> _amin: do your mp3's play now?
<_amin> but i always end up confuding myself in reprositoes
<Psykus> how do I run the graphical version of nethack? it seemed to install with the standard nethack, but I can't figure out a command to run it
<Keyframe> damnit I have mount point like //Krono/Diskor (D)/
<_amin> _jason,  now synaptic is installing those marked packages
<Keyframe> how do I add that in fstab?
<_jason> _amin: ok
<Verithrax> How can I change my boot splash screen?
<ratley> Psykus, try running nethack-gnome
<dstryr> what could be the problem of this: Translation.m:155: invalid character: message ignored
<_jason> dstryr: what caused that?
<_amin> _jason, after installation how i will be able to see totem-xine as a gui application ?
<Keyframe> I've tried like this: "//Kronos/Diskor (D)/" /home/keyframe/Diskor smbfs
<Keyframe> but it won't work
<majd> Dr_Willis,, Q_Continuum : http://72.29.74.19/Screenshot.png
<_jason> _amin: just run totem as usual
<Psykus> ah ok, grabbing it off of apt-get now
<majd> oops...http://72.29.74.19/~majdkgf/Screenshot.png
<jrsims> oh my god. everyone should use gnu screen!
<slinkidy> Hello everyone
<_jason> jrsims: :)
<majd> what's gnu screen?
<_amin> i also installed and unpacked those codecs yesterday, what would they do good ?
<Q_Continuum> what's the IP of the machine you're running that on, majd?  .1 is usually the router in the case of Linksys machines.
<_jason> _amin: I don't understand your question
<jrsims> ok everyone. right now - sudo apt-get install screen
<killua_16> hi
<FlannelKing> jrsims: what about it?
<majd> Q_Continuum, my ip is totally different
<jrsims> FlannelKing: what about it? IT RULES DUDE! check the man page.
<majd> 71...
<Keyframe> anyone? I have space in mount point.. how should I write that in fstab?
<_amin> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb how do i use it ?
<ratley> majd, yeah, you're forwarding to your router
<majd> ratley, is that a bad thing?
<FlannelKing> jrsims: I know, I'm on it right now!
<Q_Continuum> majd: change the IP for the port forward then to 71.
<majd> how do i change it?
<jrsims> FlannelKing: good job. it's my first day on screen.
<Q_Continuum> change the 1 next to 'enabled' to 71 or whatever your IP is.
<majd> but i can't edit the 192.168.1. part
<_jason> _amin: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<FlannelKing> jrsims: grin, I've had four ;)
<majd> would it pose a security thread if i pasted my ip?
<majd> here
<Q_Continuum> you have to be on the same network as it, so you'll have to set your machine to 192.168.1.x
<Xenguy> jrsims: screen is indispensible :-)
<_jason> majd: no since we can all figure it out
<jrsims> FlannelKing: yeah, maybe I don't need to install an window manager now. :)
<_amin> done. now whats the funtion of that file ?
<majd> this is my ip: 71.65.19.97   so i should set it to 192.168.1.71.65.19.97 ? (that doesn't make sense
<Q_Continuum> no
<Psykus> what is screen?
<FlannelKing> jrsims: laugh, I'd go with ... um, damn.  There's some nice screen like ones, been looking for window managers for my bloody old laptop.
<Q_Continuum> your computer is plugged into the LAN port of that Linksys router, correct?
<majd> sorry for being an idiot lol...i'm kinda slow with this stuff
<dstryr> ey guys, look at this: (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<_jason> _amin: it provides support for wmv, rm, mov, divx, and a bunch of other stuff probably
<dstryr> how can i get that font?
<FlannelKing> Psykus: it allows you to run multiple terminals through ssh (or whatever)
<majd> Q_Continuum, correct
<_amin> _jason, synaptic has just installed totem-xine but i cant see it in applications
<cafuego> dstryr: install the cyrillic fonts
<_jason> _amin: it should be sound and video > totem
<Q_Continuum> majd: Ok.  pull up a console, and type in ifconfig
<dstryr> how?
<cafuego> dstryr: Of cours, that's just a non-fatalw arning, which you can happily ignore.
<_amin> supports to any particular software ? which software >
<FlannelKing> so, I can have centericq running, with irssi, with vim, all at the same time, at the same putty terminal
<Psykus> ah, neat
<majd> Q_Continuum,  ok...
<Q_Continuum> majd: the IP you listed above is your public-facing IP.  You are behind a router, so you've got your own, different IP.
<Keyframe> how can I have spaces in fstab mount point? :/
<Q_Continuum> majd: whatever the last octet (x.x.x.XXX) is what we want.
<cafuego> Keyframe: file\ with \ spaces
<majd> i see
<FlannelKing> majd: you've got a subnet IP, probably starts around 100
<majd> can i paste this info here?
<cafuego> Keyframe: escape 'em with backslashes
<Q_Continuum> sure.  we can't get past the router anyway.
<FlannelKing> majd: it's how the router tells everyone apart
<Q_Continuum> doesn't matter though.
<_amin> _jason, NO totem-xine not there. There is only the old one 'Totem Movie PLayer'
<majd> inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Keyframe> ok, lemme try it - thanks
<FlannelKing> you're 102 then
<majd> so i need to put in 102 for the value?
<majd> ok
<Xenguy> Psykus: and if the connection crashes, you just re-connect and start where you left off
<_jason> _amin: that's the one, it replaces your old one
<_amin> do want me to logou/in ?
<Q_Continuum> majd: so put 102 in the box where it currently has the 1
<Q_Continuum> then tell it to save
<majd> Testing port 7000 ... OK !
<majd> WOOO
<majd> thanks a lot guys
<frank_> is there anyway to change the contrast and brightness in ubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> that's telling the router "when I get data incoming on the ports between 6881 and 7000, forward to THIS machine on the other side, the protected, LAN side."
<dstryr> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<cafuego> frank_: Use the controls on your monitor
<dstryr> any ideas?
<Xenguy> Psykus: or you 'detach', go to another PC, and re-connect the same session (etc :-)
<cafuego> dstryr: (WW) can be ignored.
<frank_> im on a laptop
<frank_> theres only brightness
<majd> Q_Continuum, oh i see....thanks for the information and the help..
<cafuego> dstryr: There is not a problem if lines start with (EE)
<FlannelKing> Psykus: you can even do split screen stuff, and tons of other things
<Q_Continuum> majd: not a problem, glad to help.
<Keyframe> cafuego: hmmm.. how exactly? if mount point is //Krono/Diskor (D)/ .. should I write //Krono/Diskor\\(D) ?
<frank_> i was just wondering to see if it was like windows where you can go to properties and mess around with the settings there
<majd> ok...now it says firewalled lol
<dstryr> but that's WW though
<cafuego> dstryr: ONLY  aproblem if lines start with (EE)
<dstryr> how to install that font really
<cozby> appreciate the help FF is updated
<slinkidy> Hey everyone, I'm installing ubuntu on my old desktop lol, This is my first time ever using it, wish me luck :p
<cafuego> Keyframe: You might need to escape those brackets too
<cafuego> /krono/Diskor\ \(D\)/
<_amin> _jason, Totem could not play 'file:///media/hda5/Music/English/Micheal buble/Micheal Buble - come fly with me.mp3'.  Audio codec 'MPEG 1 Layer 3 CBR' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<cafuego> Or give the share a useful name in Windows, then try again.
<Q_Continuum> firewalled on what, majd?
<_jason> _amin: 'sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad' in a terminal
<Q_Continuum> DHT?  that's common, usually it's just because you're not actually talking to anyone.
<Q_Continuum> as long as NAT is green, you're good.
<Psykus> come flyyyy with me...
<Vylar1978> xen is there any way to mount the flopy and make it permininate
<cafuego> _amin: Yes, Michael Buble would make your CPU crash.
<dli> is alsa installed by default ubuntu-desktop?
<red> hey all
<dreamy> hi all
<dreamy> help me
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<majd> Q_Continuum, NAT used to be red, after i fixed it, just says Firewalled
<dreamy> =)
<red> what's a shell command for the last time a file was modified? or created?
<Q_Continuum> what port are you using right now (for Azureus?)
<red> anyone ...
<_jason> red: stat maybe
<dreamy> how to register in windows nt domain???????????
<lgc> _jason laugh at me: I thought this "ubotu" was a real guy inviting me over to a private chat! (After many mechanical answers on "his" part I asked if he did little girls, and "he" responded "Syntax error").
<curley_sue> #fluxbox
<cafuego> red: 'man ls' See the time format and list options.
<_jason> lgc: ha
<majd> Q_Continuum, 7000
<Q_Continuum> majd: I'd change the port to something in the 49,000 range, something random works, change it in Azureus then also in the Linksys router.  Most of those don't get blocked up there.
<Psykus> red, ls -l (file) I think
<lgc> _jason, life sucks!
<dreamy> is ubuntu work with windows domains?
<red> _jason: yeah ... it's  a start ... but I wonder if there is a command that spits out a response "5 minutes"
<Psykus> will show last modified I think
<nicholaspaul> dreamy: huh??
<_jason> red: man stat
<SardoPsycho> hey gang...gotta question about video codecs - anyone know where I can get and how to install the XVID codec to work with either Totem or RealPlayer10?
<dreamy> im work at factory with 200 komputers
<_amin> _jason, done kthx
<Keyframe> cafuego: I appriciate it.. but it doesn't work.. since actuall mount point is //Krono/Diskor (D)/ .. I tried with //Krono/Diskor\ \(D\)/ .. but all I get is mount point \(D\)/ does not exist
<dreamy> we want to cange windows on linux
<jiangguowei> jiangguowei@ubuntu-jiang:~$ gpg --clearsign ~/ubuntu-coc.txt.
<jiangguowei> gpg: directory `/home/jiangguowei/.gnupg' created
<jiangguowei> gpg: new configuration file `/home/jiangguowei/.gnupg/gpg.conf' created
<jiangguowei> gpg: WARNING: options in `/home/jiangguowei/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<red> Yeah, it shows last modified ... but I don't want to have to process this. Would prefer to go COMMAND "file" ... if output > 10 minutes then do something ...
<majd> Q_Continuum,  http://72.29.74.19/~majdkgf/Screenshot.png
<jiangguowei> gpg: keyring `/home/jiangguowei/.gnupg/secring.gpg' created
<_jason> _amin: do your mp3's play now?
<Q_Continuum> majd: I'm running off for food, I'll be back at some point.  I know there's some more info on the Azureus homepage/wiki on how to resolve that issue, if you continue to get stuck.
<jiangguowei> gpg: keyring `/home/jiangguowei/.gnupg/pubring.gpg' created
<jiangguowei> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<jiangguowei> gpg: /home/jiangguowei/ubuntu-coc.txt.: clearsign failed: secret key not availab le
<_jason> jiangguowei: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<majd> ok
<jiangguowei> How should I do?
<majd> thank you
<Psykus> haha, looks like a weird kind of emoticon
<Psykus> \(D\)/
<_amin> _jason, yes they do. I also installed VLC from synaptic, where to run VLC from now ?
<lgc> _jason, anyway, I don't know how you pulled that fine trick on me. But back to the subject, if Ideb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse" it will do? do something like "
<jiangguowei> _jason:sorry
<Psykus> some sort of creature raising its hands up
<_jason> jiangguowei: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<_jason> _amin: it should be in sound and video > vlc, if not do 'killall gnome-panel'
<nicholaspaul> I cant get audio working on ppc laptop but have no idea where to start problem solving..what should i check first?
<dstryr> .
<_jason> lgc: yes, as long as you are indeed using hoary
<Vylar1978> Can you mount the cd rom
<Vylar1978> like you do the floppy drive
<dstryr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9664, what's the problem with this? im trying to start x, i installed every drivers, etc
<lgc> _jason, indeed (I'll wait till April for the next Ubuntu. By the way, can I skip Breezy all along, or do I have to update to it in order to update to the next one?)
<ge_ge> hello
<Vylar1978> Hi
<_jason> lgc: I've heard mixed results with warty --> breezy.  I've mostly seen people say it is safe though.  Personally, I would update in steps
<slinkidy> hi
<ge_ge> can i join?
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: sure: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<_jason> ge_ge: you're in
<saim> can i join
<dstryr> _jason
<dstryr> any idea?
<_jason> !ask
<ge_ge> ohh thnx
<dstryr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9664, what's the problem with this? im trying to start x, i installed every drivers, etc
<_amin> _jason, i am re-installing vnc from synaptic
<Xenguy> Vylar1978: (assuming /cdrom exists)
<lgc> _jason, and how safe are my files during the update?
<saim> what is this all about??
<TheCrowX> Thanx for all everyone :)
<_jason> _amin: ok, you shouldn't have to
<jambon> um
<_jason> saim: /topic
<Xenguy> saim: /topic
<jambon> i just killed xserver by trying to instlal xgl
<jambon> and i don'tknow how to get out of it
<_amin> _jason,  sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<jambon> anyone help?
<_amin>   <==-- what did this command do ?
<jambon> text browser?
<_jason> _amin: it installs gstreamer0.8-mad just like if you had done it with synaptic
<ge_ge> naay tga san juan dri?
<student> sai. answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board.
<dstryr> what you think _jason?
<_jason> lgc: I can't really say I know much about that
<nicholaspaul> When i open a wav in Totem, i cant hear it. Which alsa files do i need?
<jiangguowei> _jason:I have read it carefully,but it doesn't tell me how  I deal with this error
<student>  Sai answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board
<_amin> _jason, from which directory it fetched the gstreamer0-8-mad ?
<FlannelKing> jambon: what about text browser?
<_jason> dstryr: I don't know, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe let you get back to X and start over though
<_jason> dstryr: s/maybe/may
<_jason> _amin: online
<student>  Sai answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board
<student>  Sai answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board
<student>  Sai answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board
<student>  Sai answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board
<student>  Sai answer mo daw and exercise na nasa board
<dstryr> i did
<_jason> jiangguowei: seems like you haven't created/selected your private key
<dstryr> kept getting the same error
<student>  Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<_jason> student: please don't repeat
<dstryr> should i remove my vidcard and use my integrated one?
<student> Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<ge_ge> whats wrong with u student
<FlannelKing> student: if you're going to repeat, at least make it coherent, or intersting.
<Madpilot> student, English please
<dstryr> word
<dstryr> and yeah _jason, would that help?
<_jason> dstryr: I don't really know what's going on there to be honest with you
<jiangguowei> _jason : launchpad.net/faq only told me to sing the ubuntu code of conduct.How can I  creat/select my private key.
<Keyframe> this is so retarded.. fstab can't accept spaces in mount points, and windows does not allow me to change share name of the drive
<_amin> _jason, i am running mp3 by right click 'open with another application' and then selecting realplayer, how to get realplayer in GNU Apllications tab ?
<_jason> jiangguowei: read the tutorial I linked you to, it explains it very nicely
<jiangguowei> _jason: ok.I will read it.Many thanks!
<_jason> _amin: what is 'GNU applications tab'?
<fompon> is installing parts of kde to run kde based applications going to slow down my system?
<_jason> fompon: depends on your system, mine runs fine with 512mb and 1600mhz for your reference
<FlannelKing> fompon: installing them? no.  it'll just take up HD space
<student> Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<Xenguy> fompon: I've never noticed a problem
<fompon> cool
<_amin> _jason, the one from which i opened totem movie player from SOUND AND VIDEO (top left )
<fompon> thanks guys
<jrsims> hey, I can't seem to find mysql on apt. what name is it under?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<FlannelKing> student: awas ylasu myusp wbeusk isc ciw wum
<_jason> _amin: go to system tools > application menu editor and add a new shortcut for it
* student was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Xenguy> jrsims: apt-cache search mysql
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jrsims> Xenguy: k
<_amin> _jason, i donot know in which directory realplayer is installed in /home ive only it .deb file
<_jason> _amin: how do you run realplayer?
<ge_ge> toink wla ,may agany diri
<_amin> right click on the mp3 and then 'open with '
<dstryr> FIXED.
<_jason> _amin: try 'which realplayer' in a terminal
<dstryr> X IR F'in running
<dstryr> :D
<dstryr> :D
<_jason> dstryr: what did you end up doing?
<dstryr> i had to mess with the PCI stuff
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<dstryr> lke the PCI:0:1:0
<basti> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dstryr> you kno what im talkin bout
<_amin> _jason, nothing appeared after that command
<dstryr> it was set to PCI:0:0:1
<student> Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<_jason> _amin: type real and press <tab>, anything happen?
<dstryr> but my device is PCI:1:3:0
<dstryr> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_jason> anyone know the command for realplayer?
<ech0> does ubuntu have good sata support?
<student> Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<jambon> FlannelKing: the site doesn't support text browsing
<student> Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<student> Sai answer mo daw ang exercise na nasa board
<_jason> student: no one understand what you are saying
<dstryr> student?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=student@210.5.70.*]  by Madpilot
* student was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dstryr> i do understand what he was saying
<FlannelKing> jambon: uh, which site?
<_jason> oh ok, I was wrong then
<_amin> _jason, realplay            realvncpasswd       realvncserver
<_amin> realvncconnect      realvncpasswd.real
<_jason> _amin: ok, type 'realplay' and make sure that open up realplayer.  If it does, type 'which realplay' and use that as the command in your menu shortcut
<jambon> FlannelKing: ubuntu wiki
<nicholaspaul> anyone got ALSA drivers for Powerbook?
<nicholaspaul> - or know where i can get em?
<dstryr> it feels good when you've solved your own problem man
<dstryr> :D
<jiangguowei> _jason:i have solved my problem under your help.Thanks!  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_jason> jiangguowei: cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=student@210.5.70.*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ge_ge> i dont like this
<ge_ge> shittttttttt
<FlannelKing> jambon does it really?  Eh, I don't seem to have much of a problem.  What page specifically?
<derek_57hgf> hello
<nicholaspaul> hi derek_57hgf
<derek_57hgf> hows it goin
<FlannelKing> ge_ge: watch your language; "this doesn't work" usually isn't a good method of getting help
<ge_ge> well actually im not after on ur help
<Madpilot> ech0, my only HD is SATA, I've never had any trouble with it & Ubuntu
<slinkidy> Hey guys, I have a question. I'm tryin to install ubuntu onto my old desktop but while installing the base system, it says that the kernal-linux 366 (i think, i restarted) any suggestions on what to do to solve this?
<nicholaspaul> This is the official support channel, ge_ge
<derek_57hgf> does anyonw know how to get sound working on quake 3?I am running breezy 32 bit.
<dli> how to get dialup from the installation cd?
<nicholaspaul> slinkidy: what do you need solving?
<dstryr> ok
<slinkidy> it says it has failed to install, sorry i wasn't paying attention lol
<dstryr> what's this: it says: Internal error - failed to initialize HAL!
<dstryr> ?
<nicholaspaul> slinkidy: hard to say. It could be a conflict with hardware (one possibility i've heard of). noting the errors would really help :)
<slinkidy> is it a corrupt cd or should i just restart and try again?
<ge_ge> i cant even chat on my friends\
<derek_57hgf> has anyone gotten quaje 3 to work on ubuntu?
<slinkidy> one sec, i'll see if it comes up again
<ge_ge> this network is so disgusting
<derek_57hgf> quake*
<Syns> what is .asx?
<Syns> realplayer wont work with it
<FlannelKing> Syns: microsoft audio stream something or other
<_jason> Syns: usually windows media
<nicholaspaul> slinkidy:  I've had probs like that with corrupt discs, yea.
<Madpilot> ge_ge, if you register you can chat on Freenode
<Madpilot> !tell ge_ge about register
<Syns> is there nothing i can use to play it?
<dstryr> perfect. now i have to fix the gcc stuff
<Syns> no workaround?
<dstryr> it wont compile anything
<jetscreamer> derek_57hgf: if nvidia you'll probably need the nvidia-binary
<ge_ge> ok
<derek_57hgf> oh
<FlannelKing> Syns: read the asx file in a text editor, see what the actual stream is
<derek_57hgf> thanks jetscreamer
<slinkidy> an error was returned while trying to instal the kernel into the target system.    kernel package:  Linux-386    Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details
<themuffenmann> dstryr, are you in need of a c++ compiler?
<dstryr> feels like im using MacOSX
<SardoPsycho> hey gang...gotta question about video codecs - anyone know where I can get and how to install the XVID codec to work with either Totem or RealPlayer10?
<Vylar1978>  Ok Good night for now
<derek_57hgf> jetscreamer: you the same person that hangs out in #debian?
<Vylar1978> Thanks for the Lessons on Linux yall see you tomorrow
<jetscreamer> yes
<dstryr> took me like 3 days to start X
<dstryr> dang
<jetscreamer> derek_57hgf: are you the bot guy?
<derek_57hgf> no
<carlk> anyone know how many different users have logged into this channel in the last year?
<_jason> SardoPsycho: I think installing totem-xine (enable universe and use synaptic) and w32codecs (see bot link) will work
<derek_57hgf> i am derek the great
<jetscreamer> ah
<_jason> ubotu: tell SardoPsycho about universe
<_jason> ubotu: tell SardoPsycho about w32codecs
<Syns> says the player doesnt have the compatibilities to play it, but doesnt say what those compatibilities are
<derek_57hgf> mplayer will prolly play it
<derek_57hgf> if you ge tthe codecs for it
<FlannelKing> Syns what's the filetype of the actual stream?
<carlk> xchat just got pulled from the default install - I think that is a bad thing, but not sure how to measure the use of it
<_amin> _jason,  whats the difference between gnome and gtk+ ?
<Syns> u know what, mplayer has always been a bitch for me
<_jason> Syns: install w32codecs and use mplayer
<Syns> .asx
<_jason> Syns: totem-xine might work too with w32codecs
<Syns> its a stream
<Syns> ill take my chances with mplayer..
<Syns> totem NEVER works
<Madpilot> carlk, Freenode might keep stats like that - maybe ask on #freenode?
<Syns> not even with cds
<derek_57hgf> cya
<_jason> _amin: gnome is the desktop environment and gtk is the gimp toolkit (how your windows are constructed basically)
<FlannelKing> carlk: so, there's no IRC client installed in base ubuntu anymore?
<pinpoint> if one removes a lib file and errors emerge  whats the best way to fix?
<_0331_USMC> Can someone help direct me to a site where I can learn to network my computers together?  I want to have a server for files/web testing that I can use with my windows and linux box's
<carlk> FlannelKing: basically - there is gaim
<_jason> pinpoint: unremove the lib file?
<pinpoint> unremove?
<_jason> pinpoint: reinstall
<Syns> w32codes is not availible but is referred to by another package?
<FlannelKing> carlk: psh, that's a bad choice, if you ask me.  Of course, who am I? heh.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Syns about w32codecs
<Madpilot> Syns, you need to install w32codecs seperatly
<me2win> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<pinpoint> as in reinstall ubuntu?
<_jason> pinpoint: no, reinstall the lib
<carlk> FlannelKing: I agree.  but you me and 5 or 10 others isn't quite enough
<jambon> FlannelKing: sorry, i'm hopping between #xgl and here.
<p4t> i have a problem in connecting websites
<jambon> i got to the page
<jambon> just more problems pop upo
<p4t> and i dont know how to fix it
<themuffenmann> p4t..explain you issue
<p4t> i just installed the tor last day
<p4t> a day before yesterday
<p4t> then it worked
<SardoPsycho>  ok..I have downloaded and installed the codecs, but the xvid files are still not playing in totem or RealPlayer
<p4t> but yesterday
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<p4t> it started its error so i decided to uninstalled the tor privoxy this morning
<FlannelKing> carlk: found your answer.
<FlannelKing> !ubotu seen
<FlannelKing> aww, well, do it.
<p4t> but i cant still connect to websites
<FlannelKing> He tells you how many entries he has in seen
<pinpoint> _jason, sudo apt-get update?
<FlannelKing> carlk: so, you can check out ubotus database.  And then add a bunch for all the people who log on as "ubuntu"
<carlk> cool - thanks
<FlannelKing> 18383
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, "18383 seen entries that I know of" - wow - we'll have to ask cafuego how far back the bot keeps logs
<themuffenmann> any experienced C++ programmers with any good ideas for a program? im kinda bored at the moment
<carlk> #freenode was read-only :)
<_jason> pinpoint: maybe you should provide more details about your problem
<SardoPsycho> Anyone?  I went to the link you provided about the w32 codecs, downloaded it, went into the terminal, and installed it as per the instructions - there were no errors - but my xvid files are still not playing in totem or RealPlayer.....
<pinpoint> SardoPsycho, try xine?
<FlannelKing> carlk: so, yeah, get ahold of cafuego, he can probably dump a log or db on you, or whatnot.  at least some stats.
<pinpoint> mine work good
<carlk> !ubotu seen
<SardoPsycho> pinpoint - xine???
<pinpoint> yeah
<_jason> SardoPsycho: did you install totem-xine as well?
<SardoPsycho> didn't receive instructions for that
<SardoPsycho> how do I nab that packagge?
<_jason> SardoPsycho: enable universe and install totem-xine
<SardoPsycho> ok..next dumb question...how do I enable universe?
<FlannelKing> carlk: but, considering theres 18K+ people here, and 76K people on the forums, I'd say this is a pretty signifigant source of dialog
<_jason> SardoPsycho: check your private messages
<carlk> agreed
<FlannelKing> well, carlk, you'll want to check out kubuntu and all those other channels too
<mylo> xvid ? i'd suggest use vlc instead of totem
<carlk> ohh, good one
<FlannelKing> of course, there's probably a lot of overlap, but, for the sake of keeping xchat in default ubuntu, a little number inflation never hurt anyone ;)
<Madpilot> FlannelKing & carlk, the bot's seen works across all the channels it's in - so here, #kubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, etc etc
<carlk> I just noticed that
<SardoPsycho> installing now....let's see what blows up lol
<glock_> can anyone help me install videocard drivers im having a hard time... msg me
<glock_> trying to update these nvidia drivers
<L> Good Moring People
<L> me to
<frank_> o.k im new to ubuntu installed it everything works of the bat except my built in media reader on my laptop how can i fix this
<Madpilot> glock_, have you seen the wiki's nvidia howto?
<FlannelKing> carlk: Ive had tons more luck here than the forums.  Heh, you can reference my unanswered/unsolved threads ;) "flannel" username
<_amin> _jason, ive installed GNOME Radio from Add Applications. Now when i ioen it i receive an error: Could not open device "/dev/radio" !
<_amin> Check your Settings and make sure that no other
<_amin> program is using /dev/radio.
<_amin> Make also sure that you have read-access to it.
<FlannelKing> carlk: alright, two of them.  But still.
<L> if u Look at http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<_jason> _amin: I have no idea about gnome radio
<jiangguowei> _jason:After I paste ubuntu-coc.txt.asc file in launchpad.net.it told me that an error occured:No public key.
<SardoPsycho> OK......one snag _jason.....I installed totem-xine, the w32codecs, no errors, however, I now get video, but absolutely no sound
<_amin> _jason, what seems to be the error ?
<_amin> how do i know if other application is using /dev/radio ?
<jambon> ya, so if ANYONE knows a lot about xgl andis willing to help me out of text mode, hop over to #xgl. please
<_jason> _amin: /dev/radio probably does not exist
<Madpilot> jiangguowei, you need to upload your public key, make sure Launchpad knows about it - there should be instructions on the launchpad site
<_jason> ubotu: tell SardoPsycho about multimedia
<_jason> SardoPsycho: if after installing those things it still doesn't work then use vlc or mplayer
<SardoPsycho> kk...trying those now
<_amin> _jason, ive a Bluetooth builtin in my laptop how can i use/transffer files from other BlueTooth enabled devices ?
<_jason> _amin: I don't know, you are better off addressing the channel
<_amin> Can anyone help me ? Ive a Bluetooth builtin in my laptop how can i use/transffer files from other BlueTooth enabled devices ?
<carlk> FlannelKing: I dont think the xchat thing needs to be comparid to other things, other than "how much overall gain" does it provide
<jiangguowei> Madpilot:I see.I will try to upload my OpenPGP key first
<Madpilot> !tell jiangguowei about gpg
<lgc> _jason, nalioth_zZz (or rather ZZZZZZ), thanks. Ill call it a night just now. Till later. Adios, amigos!
<FlannelKing> carlk: grin, I know.  Im just tired, tend to ramble.  But, it's definately a huge help, things get resolved here so much quicker than in the forums.
<sambagirl> does ubuntu run on the Pegasos?
<sambagirl> does ubuntu run on the Pegasos ] [ ?
<bitox> will ubuntu 6.04 when released have kde 3.5 and the latest gnome 1.4?
<bitox> and will it support Xgl?
<carlk> sambagirl: is that an old Mac?
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> that is a cross between amiga and mac i suppose mostly.  Guru Meditation Error
<fabbione> startkeylogger
<fabbione> stopkeylogger
<fabbione> ops--
<fabbione> -ECHAN
<fabbione> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* fabbione was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<bitox> ?
<sambagirl> it uses the ibm chip
<Redth> i'm having problems seemingly getting opengl and glut installed on breezy.. i need the devel packages...  it's not finding GL/gl.h even when i compile with -lGL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<L> Good moring
<Korimyr> Might someone help me? I'm attempting to use the Ubuntu Live Boot to test to see whether or not I want to install it permanently-- but the boot process locks up when it attempts to load the desktop. I end up with a blank screen and wholly unresponsive controls.
<fabbione> Madpilot: dude.. easy.. eh?
<Madpilot> fabbione, that's not a stunt likely to work much on this channel, but it shouldn't be encourage...
<fabbione> Madpilot: dude.. 2 things.. one if i say ECHAN i mean it
<fabbione> Madpilot: kicking developers for a mistake is not nice.. or should we start kicking users because they do PEBCAK ?
<sambagirl> http://www.pegasosppc.com/
<Madpilot> fabbione, I saw the log stuff before I noticed the nick, TBH.
<kuja> Kicking people cause they're stupid is not nice. Kicking people cause they're ignorant is acceptable.
<fabbione> Madpilot: well pay attention next time.
<carlk> fabbione: what is ECHAN?
<dli> how to get dialup from the installation cd?
<sambagirl> carlk http://www.pegasosppc.com/
<fabbione> carlk: when you type something in the wrong window or channel
<carlk> sambagirl: thanks
<carlk> fabbione: also thanks
<fabbione> carlk: no problem :)
<xstation> hey
<carlk> Korimyr: there are some ways to dumb down the Live Cd...  know what I am talking about?
<curley_sue> hi, does anybody knows how to find the "name" of fn+F5 and how to assign it to suspend function in fluxbox?
<sambagirl> does ubuntu run on say a Iris sgi computer?
<Korimyr> carlk: Only vaguely. You mean disable certain troublesome features?
<viviersf> sambagirl, erm what cpu arch would that use ?
<xstation> running a install script and nedd openssl but its installed and the script I am running cannot find it as gives this message --Please get OpenSSL 0.9.6l or greater from http://www.openssl.org/
<carlk> Korimyr: correct - you type some things at the boot: prompt
<carlk> Korimyr: it has been a few months, I think there is a boot: prompt at the very begginging
<carlk> Korimyr: it shold say something like "hit F2 for options"
<Korimyr> carlk: Yes, there is. But I don't know what it is I should disable. Would switching back to my factory video card help?
<jiangguowei> Madpilot:After I upload my OpenPGP key , it told me that Launchpad could not import your OpenPGP key.
<jiangguowei> HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x03697E5F&op=get
<carlk> Korimyr: maybe, but before you start messing with hardware, try some of the options
<sambagirl> http://tinyurl.com/l9zkc
<carlk> Korimyr: typical problems are: power save modes, weird USB
<sambagirl> that is the url for the sgi
<sambagirl> http://tinyurl.com/l9zkc
<curley_sue> hi, does anybody knows how to find the "name" of fn+F5 and how to assign it to suspend function in fluxbox?
<carlk> Korimyr: course you did describe a video problem, so that boots the likelyness of a vid card problem
<jiangguowei> root@ubuntu-jiang:/home/jiangguowei# gpg --send-keys
<jiangguowei> root@ubuntu-jiang:/home/jiangguowei# gpg --send-keys
<jiangguowei> .No any return.Is something wrong with sending keys?
<carlk> sambagirl: there is Ubuntu for PowerPC, so the Pegasus should fly
<Korimyr> carlk: Weird USB might be the problem. It finds FireWire when looking for Ethernet... and I don't actually have one.
<Korimyr> carlk: Very likely my next question, once I get it working at all.
<carlk> sambagirl: "UNIT DOES NOT POWER ON." will probably be a problem :)
<Madpilot> jiangguowei, have a read through "man gpg" - it's been a while since I uploaded my key, I can't remember the procedure
<Madpilot> jiangguowei, I suspect you need more arguements with that gpg --send-keys command
<pablux> hola
<pablux> desde madrid
<ech0> can ubuntu read/write to ntfs?
<carlk> ech0: "no"
<holy_cow> ech0, only windows can
<carlk> holy_cow: not ture
<holy_cow> very true
<Madpilot> ech0, read, but not write (safely)
<ech0> yet another debate comes
<holy_cow> ech0, only if one decides that 'pedancy' is debatable
<ech0> can it wite new files safely?
<carlk> ech0: there are 2 ways to write to NTFS - the totaly open source code that can cause problems, and the wrapper around the MS suppied drivers
<holy_cow> there is no wrapper for ms dlls, that project is dead
<holy_cow> as well as the project it depended on
<skreel> what channel is in spanish?
<carlk> however, windows can read/write ext2/3, which often takes care of the need
<xophEr> you can with an external driver..Paragon NTFS I think it was called, to bad it isnt free.
<FlannelKing> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ech0> so ubuntu wouldnt be able to write to my other ntfs part correct? [yes/no] 
<FlannelKing> um, yes?
<holy_cow> ech0, nothing can. its that simple
<mivecz> how to install  xfce4
<mivecz> ?
<sambagirl> hah i did not read that :D
<carlk> ech0: not out of the box
<ech0> thank you! i straight answer on the subject
<holy_cow> well except for the paragon proprietary driver, you can buy that
<sambagirl> thanks
<xophEr> ech0, but you can..
<sambagirl> thanks carlk
<mivecz> how to install  xfce4
<carlk> sambagirl: glad I can help
<dstryr> what's the diff between i686 nad i486?
<Healot> !tell mivecz about apt-get
<sambagirl> http://tinyurl.com/o4xrp carlk what abvout this one you think ubuntu work for this?
<carlk> ech0: here is what I use: www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<Healot> !xfce4
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<FlannelKing> mivecz: apt-get xfce4 you're welcome to do similar things with aptitude, synaptec, etc
<skreel> who can gibme a good adrees of a radio plz
<dli> how to get dialup from the installation cd?
<Healot> i'll do extX drive from windows... but I recommend not the do the other way around, writing ntfs from linux is troublesome...
<elkbuntu> if anyone here plays text MUDs, what client do they use? surely there's something better than gmoo or gnome-mud
<FlannelKing> elkbuntu: lyntin I think is the granddaddy of all clients
<elkbuntu> FlannelKing, is it as good as zmud?
<mivecz> E: Couldn't find package xfce4
<Madpilot> !xfce
<ubotu> well, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<jiangguowei> Madpilot:gpg --send-keys 03697E5F
<jiangguowei> gpg: sending key 03697E5F to hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<jiangguowei> gpg: keyserver timed out
<jiangguowei> gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
<FlannelKing> elkbuntu: zmuds poo.  Mushclient is better.  You can run MC under wine.
<Madpilot> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: (Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<carlk> sambagirl: "based on MIPS R5000 CPU "  I don't think there is Ubuntu for that,
<elkbuntu> i dont particuarly want to install wine... looks like too much effort :P
<Madpilot> mivecz, you need to have Universe repo enabled to get xfce4
<sambagirl> ok
<FlannelKing> elkbuntu: if you want a nice graphical client, I'd suggest Mushclient and wine.  Lyntin is text based, old fashioned
<mivecz> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sambagirl> thanks carlk
<sambagirl> again
<carlk> elkbuntu: wine is in teh repo
<jiangguowei> Madpilot:keyserver doesn't work?
<skreel> who can type a radio adres plz
<elkbuntu> Carlk i was under the impression there was alot of fiddling to do with it still
<FlannelKing> elkbuntu: yeah, it's in the repo.  MC forums have a good tutorial on running with wine too.  Only difference from windows is you have to use Lua for scripting, as the other languages are DOM based.
<Madpilot> jiangguowei, I don't know - see if there's a GPG channel on freenode
<carlk> elkbuntu: that depends on what win apps you are trying to run
<jrsims> isnt' "startx" supposed to come with my xorg download?
<elkbuntu> is xwine worth installing?
<sambagirl> what is a radio address?
<jiangguowei> Madpilot:Ok.Let me try.Thank you very much!
<elkbuntu> jrsims, startx is something you use before x is already running
<elkbuntu> it starts the xserver
<Madpilot> jiangguowei, #gnupg
<jrsims> elkbuntu: ok, so where do I get it?
<elkbuntu> jrsims, are you typing 'startx' at a console prompt?
<sambagirl> what is a radio address?
<levander> How screwed am i going to get if even though i have gcc 4 installed, i try to install gcc 3.3 also?
<Healot> i would recommend /etc/init.d/gdm start instead :)
<jrsims> elkbuntu: yes. just so you know, I installed the base system of ubuntu, so I'm now trying to acquire all the packages I need for basic windowing (fluxbox)
<_jason> levander: 0 screwage
<slvmchn> !info rosegarden
<levander> _jason: mmmmm... this is scary
<holy_cow> levander, none, nada, zilcho
<ubotu> rosegarden: (An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 2.1pl4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<slvmchn> !info lmms
<levander> holy_cow: you sure???
<holy_cow> i've got it installed here
<slvmchn> !info ardour
<slvmchn> !info qjackctl
<levander> holy_cow: you've got gcc 4 and gcc 3.3?
<ubotu> qjackctl: (User interface for controlling the JACK sound server), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.2.18-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 345 kB, Installed size: 972 kB
<slvmchn> !info jack
<holy_cow> levander, you can always install/reinstall gcc versions later
<carlk> jrsims: have you heard of xubuntu?
<ubotu> jack: (Rip and encode CDs with one command), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 3.1.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 100 kB, Installed size: 540 kB
<_jason> levander: I've 3.3, 3.4, and 4 and no problems
<jrsims> carlk: no, what's that?
<Healot> you can install all GCC versions side-by-side
<Healot> technically
<Redth> this is frustrating.... freeglut3-dev won't install
<jiangguowei> Madpilot: yeah, I will join that channel.
<holy_cow> its just a compiler, nothing depends on it
<dli> "Can not get terminal parameter, input/output error", in dialup using "pon"
<carlk> jrsims: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<jrsims> carlk: I have no browser yet! what does it do? :)
<carlk> dli: there is a better thing... yphone... no... just a sec.
<dli> carlk, before anything good, how can I get it without dialup?
<dreamy> how to register in windowsnt  domain???????
<dstryr> what is wine?
<Healot> a liquor? hehe
<hatake_kakashi> !tell dstryr about wine
<carlk> jrsims: "Ubuntu desktop experience (even on older hardware) by using Xfce4 as the desktop environment and GTK+ 2 applications"
<levander> dstryr: windows emulator
<carlk> dli: yeah, it is on the CD...  i think... im looking in a sec
<dstryr> is stable if you run win app on it?
<dstryr> like mirc and stuff
<carlk> jrsims: "you can install it by doing a server install of Ubuntu and then fetching and installing the xubuntu-desktop package."
<rupan3> aww why would you want mirc
<Healot> dstryr, really depends on what your wine can do/its version///
<dstryr> im just saying
<dstryr> thats the only thing i could think of
<jrsims> carlk: sounds good. I'll try it.
<hatake_kakashi> dstryr: not all win32 programs can be running through wine.. and why the hell would you want to use mirc on linux? sheesh
<rupan3> did you spend too much timelearning mircscript?
<Healot> and the DLLs that your Windows app load
<rupan3> hehe i know i did
<rupan3> :p
<dstryr> anyway , is there any plugins for xchat that shows your sys info?
<Healot> damn, LInux for Linux apps :)
<sinaduel> hello, I am using kubuntu, and do not wish to reset my OS to become a server for my site, so how would I go about doing it?
<holy_cow> sinaduel, uninstall apache?
<hatake_kakashi> dstryr: yes there is, I think xchat has some urls pointing around for it
<polpak> sinaduel: you want to set up a web server?
<Madpilot> dstryr, check the XChat homepage - xchat.org - there are piles of plugins
<rupan3> sinaduel: i think it's unclear what you are asking
<sinaduel> yes, I want to be a server for my web site
<polpak> sinaduel: install apache
<holy_cow> oh wait, INSTALL apache
<holy_cow> heh
<dreamy> how to register in windowsnt  domain???????
<holy_cow> that was a trick question X)
<sinaduel> thankyou
<rupan3> haha
<Healot> well, a default install of Xchat have perl/python/tcl binding
<Healot> do you can write script using perl/python to work out with Xchat
<carlk> dli: WvDial isn't what I was looking for, but it might help and is on the CD, i think...
<dstryr> i just need a plugin for this
<Healot> you mean pppd/pppconfig etc?
<dli> carlk, I like wvdial, but it's not on the CD
<Littl3_indian> Hi
<Healot> wvdial is in the default install CD...
<dstryr> i just loaded that perl sys info, but how come theres no dialog and stuff?
<Littl3_indian> I am trying ubuntu installation for first time and am thru with it
<Littl3_indian> but now i have a problem
<dstryr> that you can press so that it shows your sys info?
<dli> Healot, you sure?
<Healot> yes...
<Littl3_indian> the system stops @ startinghotplug subsystem
<Healot> checkout synaptic... the default package list HAS WVDIAL
<dli> Healot, how to install it? "apt-cdrom add", "apt-get install wvdial"?
<Healot> up to you? should i ask ubotu ?
<Healot> !tell dli about synaptic
<dli> Healot, the first thing I tried was wvdial, quite dismayed, "wvdial can not be found"
<Littl3_indian> I have selected only onboard grafix as suggested in a forum but that too does not work
<Extreme_Unction> Anybody wanna play Contra 3 on Zsnes netplay?
<Littl3_indian> Any help ?
<Healot> not really my problem hehe
<Healot> well, it is the default CD install though
<Healot> use synaptic, help you less with the browsing for package
<Keyframe> can you recommend good news reader for ubuntu/gnome ?
<dli> Healot, thanks :)
<Healot> mutt? well, you can use evolution///
<jordo23> whatup yall
* Extreme_Unction needs someone to play Contra 3 with
<Littl3_indian> Did any one have a same problem  with Starting Hotplug Subsystem
<Jdralphs> i think i broke something with opengl & my nvidia drivers.  I was having a probelm with the prepackaged driver from universe; my cpu usage randomly went up to 100% and stayed there -- top blamed xorg.  anyway so i made a new kernal and used the nvidia installer after uninstalling the old ones via apt-get, and now when i boot up everything that uses opengl seg faults.  anyone know what i could look into to fix it?
<carlk> dli: WvDial is on my dapper CD
<carlk> time for bed.. see ya all later
<chuckyp> wow im runk who needs help?
<freeone3000> Hello, I'm trying to install Java on someone with no knowledge of Ubuntu. I have root and all, I just have no idea why it's asking me for a library.
<Littl3_indian> Me needs help :(
<Healot> and the package name is "wvdial"
<Jdralphs> aye me too
<freeone3000> Why would it need one, and how do I tell it that it doesn't or that it already has it or that I can somehow get it?
<Healot> which java package are you trying to install? the ubuntu's or Sun's?
<dstryr> where i can find the folder /lspci ?
<Extreme_Unction> It comes with the GNU Interpreter for Java version 1.4.1 I believe!
<dli> carlk, my mistake wvdial is there :) thanks
<polpak> ubotu tell freeone3000 about java
<dstryr> or how to search for it?
<dstryr> >
<carlk> dli: hope it works for you - now I can sleep better
<freeone3000> It says it can't find 'java-package'... is the wiki out of date? What's your guys's version of Debian's 'non-free' keyword?
<Healot> is there such dir "/lspci"?
<freeone3000> So I can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and all so it will show up...
<Healot> or are you trying to run lspci (PCI bus tool)?
<Extreme_Unction> freeone3000
<Keyframe> I have mounted a samba drive over network in fstab.. but when I startup machine it asks me for password (there is none).. what should I put into options in fstab? if I make password='' it doesn't mount
<Extreme_Unction> It's much easier just to get Sun Java deb package
<Extreme_Unction> java-package is problematic at actually making the packages, anyway.
<dstryr> im trying to edit the line from xchat plugin
<dstryr> coz it doesn't show my vid card
<freeone3000> Where can I get the sun java deb package?
<Healot> freeone3000, in ubuntu, it's "universe"
<Extreme_Unction> freeone3000: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Extreme_Unction> Use dpkg to install it
<GullyFoyle> the java-package install thing went pefectly for me on amd54 kubuntu
<Healot> freeone3000, you can make your own... install make-jpkg
<freeone3000> Thank you.
<Extreme_Unction> Oh, your on amd64.. freeone?
<Extreme_Unction> That's for i386
<Healot> dl the sun' jre/jdk make
<Littl3_indian> Can any one please give me any solution on my problem with HotPlug Subsystem @ startup
<dstryr> and yeah, in /sbin dir, which one is your vid card?
<Extreme_Unction> freeone3000: That's not a good package if your on x86_64/x64
<curley_sue> hi, how do I run a root priviliged command in a script without having the need for pw request?
<dstryr> sudo ?
<curley_sue> in a script?
<Extreme_Unction> su root
<Extreme_Unction> You still have to enter it, but only once :\
<Keyframe> how can I make blank password in fstab?
* Extreme_Unction needs someone to play Contra 3 with
<curley_sue> I need to add a key shortcut to fluxbox key file. the action needs su priviliges, how is that done without the need for a pw everytime?
<Extreme_Unction> add it to your bash file?
<curley_sue> Extreme_Unction, I dont understand
<_amin> can someone please tellme the list of terminal commands and their functionz ?
<graeme> in upgrading from 5.04 to breezy, i have changed the in the synaptic package manager all the repos that ended with hoary to breezy, but i am still not getting a full upgrade
<Extreme_Unction>  - /home/name/bashrc are things executed at bash startup
<graeme> my ubuntu still says its running hoary
<curley_sue> _amin, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands , http://www.computerhope.com/index.htm
<Enignon> I'm not too sure if I'm just looking in all the wrong places or not, but I'm having a bit of trouble getting 5.10 to install on a *cringe* celeron 400, it's locking up or appears to be after successfully starting the "kernal log daemon". Any suggestions not involving a sledge hammer appreciated.
<Littl3_indian> Whats Hotplug  ? USB?
<mikebot> if i want to link soemthing to a program ran with wine, can i do: "ln -s win /media/blah.exe ~/Desktop"?
<mikebot> *wine
<Enignon> ^kernel I mean
<FlannelKing> _amin: go to /usr/bin and take a look.
<GeorgeAScott> is there a quick and easy way to change the permisions to a directory including all files, folders and sub-folders
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: you want the -R flag for chmod (are you really sure you want to change their permission?)
<Littl3_indian> I have googled for my problem but i dont find a proper result. Many seem to have this problem anyways
<GeorgeAScott> its for my music directory, when i copy a cd to my harddrive
<GeorgeAScott> it only lets me read and execute.... (sorry for pressing enter)
<dstryr> in /sbin dir, which one is your vid card?
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: the -R flag is whta youre looking for.
<GeorgeAScott> so i would type sudo chmod -r /dir/yada yada....?
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: chmod -R [mask]  /path/to/stuff
<FlannelKing> shouldn't have tosudo, since they're owned by you.
<FlannelKing> and, NOT sudoing is a good thing, since if you accidentally point somewhere wrong, you'll know.
<FlannelKing> instead of chmod'ing your entire harddrive 777 ;)
<GeorgeAScott> haha right... ok... so what's [mask] ?
<Healot> my mask is made from plastic :)
<Enignon> *chuckles* I get the feeling a sledge hammer is the most obvious solution then to my query
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: 1+2+4 depending on which flags you want.  Google it ;)  Since that'll help you determine exactly what you want anyway
<Healot> the term's "octal"
<GeorgeAScott> alrighty.. thanks a bunch.. hehe made from plastic...
<FlannelKing> Healot: it's Octal yeah, but that's not the important information
<dstryr> what would be the problem when i turned my volume on, it says you don't have GStreamer plugins installed or you don't have a sound configured
<dstryr> what's this?
<dstryr> what's GStreamer?
<CineFX3D_> how can I install Wifi support? I have a dell laptop.. and when I do iwconfig I don't see wlan device
<Healot> it is important... who knows, if the chmod 999 ?
<FlannelKing> Healot: they could be hex, you can't tell.  might have a new flag someday
<Psykus> hey, I just installed unreal tournament 2004 (linux version of course), and i can't seem to get sound working on it, any suggestions?
<Healot> hehe... if they have FS like WInFS or NTFS :)
<slvmchn> damn, there are some nice screen savers on ubuntu
<Psykus> the game says it uses "OpenAL" for sound, which doesn't sound familiar
<slvmchn> every couple days i see a new one
<Healot> in mean in linux world
<FlannelKing> Nah, Healot, theyre just bits.  Nothign saying there can't be four.
<dstryr> oh its that alsa stuff
<Littl3_indian> Anyone can please gimme some info on the issue with hotplug subsystem
<Healot> what FS has UUID?
<Healot> is it JFS? Reiser?
<jrsims> hey, when I run startx, it's saying i don't have permission. How do I change that?
<dstryr> ey Healot
<Psykus> looking in the package manager, it says libraries for openal are already installed
<CineFX3D_> how can I install Wifi support? I have a dell laptop.. and when I do iwconfig I don't see wlan device
<Healot> the support proggies are there, but you didn't install the driver for you wifi card yet
<Healot> you can 'iwconfig' right?
<CineFX3D_> yeah
<CineFX3D_> but I don't see wlan device
<dstryr> anyone?
<dstryr> what would be the problem when i turned my volume on, it says you don't have GStreamer plugins installed or you don't have a sound configured
<Healot> sure/// driver is not loaded yet///
<CineFX3D_> how where should I load it? :/
<Healot> dstryr, what program are u using to change vol?
<dstryr> Volume Control
<dstryr> from the taskbar
<Healot> first thing, get the driver, for Dell, i think mostly Intel's Wifi?
<Psykus> so, anyone have a clue why ut2004 is being silent?
<CineFX3D_> yes, probably
<Healot> dstryr, can you here any sound?
<dstryr> no
<dstryr> no volume
<Healot> well, without changing the vol
<jaawood> depends on the card, some dells are broadcom chipsets, and you have to use ndiswrapper to install the driver
<dstryr> i think i need to install that alsa/gstreamer stuff
<Healot> ok, that means you haven't configure your soundcard yet, dstryr
<dstryr> how do you do that?
<Healot> well, for intel's new 2200 wifi, you need "ndiswrapper"
<Enignon> I'm not too sure if I'm just looking in all the wrong places or not, but I'm having a bit of trouble getting 5.10 to install on a *cringe* celeron 400, it's locking up or appears to be after successfully starting the "kernel log daemon". Any suggestions not involving a sledge hammer appreciated.
<CineFX3D_> lscpi says broadcom
<dstryr> how do you configure your soundcard?
<Healot> dstryr, usually it's autoconfigured, during install... but if you cannot find any after install, probably your sound card not supported by the kernel
<CineFX3D_> should I go with ndiswrapper then?
<Healot> need to find the driver and compile it manually... though, this is one is tough...
<Healot> CineFX3D_, yes...
<dstryr> i can see my soundcard when in lspci
<dstryr> -when
<Littl3_indian> Can any one please give me any solution why my system stops while Satrting HotPlug Subsystem @ startup
<Littl3_indian> Starting*
<Healot> sure...
<Littl3_indian> :)
<FlannelKing> Littl3_indian: have you tried google?  since I don't think anyonehere knows.
<Littl3_indian> ya i did
<Healot> btu there is no dsp driver for your sound card, can you tell me what's the model of that?
<GeorgeAScott> FlannelKing: is this a suitable mask for what i was wanting to do?   drwxr-xr-x
<FlannelKing> that'd be 755
<FlannelKing> or, shorthand ;)
<Enignon> no clue, mine is hanging after starting the kernel log daemon *shrugs* google was no hel so I'm thinking a 10 pound sledge right now...or maybe a different video card on the off chance
<Littl3_indian> I found a solution  found said Select Onboard gfx whihc i did and no help
<Littl3_indian> Is it a issue with the gfx cad ?
<Littl3_indian> card*
<FlannelKing> Littl3_indian: you actually might have better luck asking in ##linux, since that doesn't sound like an ubuntu specific issue
<FlannelKing> well, apart from I really don't think anyone who is !idle here knows
<Healot> dstryr, try to reconfigure you "linux-sound-base"
<Healot> what's the command line again?
<Littl3_indian> Well i used a boot cd on same machine which went fine .
<Healot> dpkg --reconfigure linux-sound-base ? is this right?
<Littl3_indian> Now just after installation it behave like this :(
<dstryr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<dstryr> i think
<Healot> ok... try that then...
<Eidan> hi all
<Healot> i usually use synaptic...
<Healot> if you still can't get sound, i think the kernel doesnot have module for your sound card...
<dstryr> ic
<kjon> Hello there: I would like to know how is possible to switch the video output from the LCD to the vga port of a notebook.
<dstryr> when you update that linux-sound-base, do you have to restart X >
<dstryr> ?
<_amin> what is the command to unzip any .tgz file ?
<dstryr> tar -xzvf file.tgz
<dstryr> or tar file.tgz
<kjon> my videocard is an Intel 82852/855GM
<Healot> dstryr, no, no need to restart X
<dstryr> but how do you know if its updated?
<Healot> open vol manager again...
<dstryr> will the Volume Control pop up?
<dstryr> oh ic
<Healot> built-in intel huh
<GeorgeAScott> FlannelKing: well i think 755 is what i want.  now that will affect all the files in the folder and subfolders?
<mivecz> how to isntall a gtk2.x theme in  xfce4
<mivecz> ?
<mivecz> install*
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: that's what the -R flag is for
<FlannelKing> makes it recursive
<Healot> true...
<GeorgeAScott> oh ok... sorry
<Healot> -R the capital R :)
<mivecz> how to install a gtk2.x theme in  xfce4
<mivecz> ?
<Healot> apt-get install?
<mivecz> theme man
<FlannelKing> mivecz: apt-get search xfce4 find the package you want
<FlannelKing> then  apt-get install [package name] 
<Healot> see :)
<Eidan> guys someone can help me installing XGL please...^
<Eidan> or just tell me how to check if i've the latesta driver for nvidia and if is all configured well?
<mivecz> i download  a theme  from  a web site  how?
<Healot> you need this package first "gtk2-engines-xfce"
<kuja> Eidan: Why not just use the nvidia packages in the Ubuntu respitory?
<Healot> Gtk+-2.0 theme engine for Xfce
<pinpoint> start gnome?
<Eidan> kuja
<Eidan> how?
<pinpoint> does that work
<mivecz> gtk2-engines-xfce is already the newest version
<Eidan> can i query u for a second?
<kuja> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<chafe> how do i set root password
<pinpoint> passwd su
<kuja> Then all you have to do is sudo modprobe nvidia, after that, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change whatever driver to use 'nvidia'
<pinpoint> passwd root
<chafe> what?
<Healot> sudo passwd root
<Healot> in first install
<chafe> no
<mivecz> Healot gtk2-engines-xfce is already the newest version
<FlannelKing> !rootsudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sonasks>  what will be faster - scsi u320 on mirror or sata on raid 5 ??
<TheMik> Hello all, I just popped in for a quick ?......I was wondering if 5.10 would run decently on a K6-450 Mhz puter (w 75 mhz FSB)
<chafe> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<FlannelKing> chafe, read that.
<chafe> thanks FlannelKing
<Healot> TheMik, yes it can. slow however with X running
<TheMik> Slower than XP?
<Eidan> kuja
<Eidan> but when i restart
<Healot> YES :()
<Eidan> i've to see the white nvidia  screen?
<FlannelKing> TheMik: You might want to think of a non gnome/KDE window manager, but yeah, it'll run.
<Eidan> so it works?
<chafe> wait a minute
<kuja> Eidan: Yes, it works.
<chafe> no this isnt working
<Healot> without X, fast as a "supercomputer", not literally speaking
<joelbryan> anyone here knows how to use sed?
<Eidan> if the white nvidia screen doesen't come out
<mivecz> Healot gtk2-engines-xfce is already the newest version
<chafe> i can use sudo to set the root password at first install
<Eidan> there's something wrong?
<chafe> ?
<chafe> or
<TheMik> Well this is for my 4 yr olds puter, I want the most user friendly interface
<TheMik> and what is "X"
<FlannelKing> chafe: why are you setting the root password?
<Healot> mivecz, i wasn't talking bout the versio, please stop repeating
<CineFX3D_> fucking broadcom
<chafe> FlannelKing i just installed
<Healot> haha
<pinpoint> chafe, usually sudo passwd root will do
<Healot> CineFX3D_, no, fuck intel instead :)
<pinpoint> just type in your password for the current first users
<pinpoint> user*
<CineFX3D_> fuck'em all :)
<ohy4> so if my kernel doesn't have module for my sound card, is there any other way to fix this?
<FlannelKing> chafe: Ubunt doesn't really use a root password, we have different scheme.  did you read that page?
<chafe> i have NOT set a root password yet
<mivecz> i have  the  gtk-engine  so what  after
<FlannelKing> chafe there is NO root password in ubuntu by default
<Healot> ohy4, find the driver at manufacturer's site...
<chafe> hmm..
<chafe> yea ill read more
<edward_> hello all
<kuja> TheMik: X is the window system.
<pinpoint> sudo does just fine
<Healot> and compile it... this is the tough part
<joelbryan> CineFX3D_:  are you refering to NIC card?
<ohy4> then what
<chafe> i started reading, looking for something like knoppix uses
<CineFX3D_> wlan in dell
<Healot> his broadcom wifi
<ohy4> what you do after compiling
<spacey> TheMik: X handles all the graphics. So itdoesn't matter which window manager you take (gnome, kde, xfce) you always use it
<edward_> is there a epository of drivers for ubuntu anywhere?
<pinpoint> CineFX3D_, for a dell lappy
<edward_> *depository
<TheMik> ahh thx, so it is a needed thing then
<Healot> ohy4, then if compilation exits fin, then you should have a working sound card?
<pinpoint> mine never worked even after ndiswrapper
<kuja> TheMik: If you want a graphical environment, it's necessary, yep.
<CineFX3D_> pinpoint: yeah.. I'm messing with ndiswrapper now
<joelbryan> CineFX3D_:  do you get disconnected after 1 minute? I have a solution.
<ohy4> what?
<TheMik> well for a 4 yr old it def is lol
<Healot> not all wifi drivers works with ndiswrapper...
<pinpoint> i had to get a netgear card
<CineFX3D_> joelbryan: I get no connection yet.. still on drivers :)
<pinpoint> it works like a charm
<chafe> oh goD
<chafe> Oh god
<chafe> :cry:
<kuja> TheMik: You sure a 4 year old should be using Linux? It's not bad, but maybe something like Edubuntu :)
<derek_57hgf> hello
<Healot> i recommend you to get a netgear or the older broadcom wifi card...
<kuja> TheMik: Edubuntu puts a high focus on education.
<chafe> okay so i dont need to set anything really?
<chafe> but
<ohy4> its 3:28 AM i got school tomorrow
<mivecz> where to  change  the  theme in  xfce4?
<edward_> anyone using a cmedia soundcard?
<joelbryan> CineFX3D_:  yeh, I have 2 NIC's that barely supported in kernel 2.16
<ohy4> ill ask yall later
<GeorgeAScott> FlannelKing: the app "nautilus" wasn't supposed to quit unexpectedly after chmoding was it?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys.  question: my ubuntu doesn't start up into the X system anymore, just to a shell prompt. anyone got any ideas why ?
<chafe> when i press the Administrator Mode button, i get "Su returned with an error."
<TheMik> oh really?  I will check it out, and yes a 4 yr should be on linux, keep them out of corp corruption as long as I can ;)
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: laugh, what did you do?
<_amin> what is the command to unzip any .tgz file ?
<chafe> great error thanks
<pinpoint> tar zxf filename.tgz
<RemyLaptop> I recently installed the art thing, but that's the only thing I can think of ...
<FlannelKing> chafe: are you running ubuntu?
<GeorgeAScott> hrmmm i did chmod -R 755 /path/to/blah
<chafe> i am running kubuntu
<Healot> Corrupt your children with GNU/Linux hehe
<chafe> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<chafe> okay?
<FlannelKing> chafe: did you type your user password at the prompt it gave you?
<kuja> TheMik: You might as well tack on a few programming languages too :)
<derek_57hgf> i am having problems with the nforce audio driver from nvidia.can any one help me?I've followed the instructions exactly but I can not get alsa to work and oss stops working after about 5 seconds.
<TheMik> LOL
<chafe> FlannelKing No prompt..
<TheMik> not sure if she' ready for that
<kuja> TheMik: I know a kid that's been using Linux since near birth, now he works for a good company programming for big bucks.
<RemyLaptop> !tell derek_57hgf about easyubuntu
<TheMik> sweet my retirement set then
<kuja> TheMik: =)
<chafe> there is no prompt
<RemyLaptop> question: my ubuntu doesn't start up into the X system anymore, just to a shell prompt. anyone got any ideas why ?
<RemyLaptop> I recently installed the art thing, but that's the only thing I can think of ...
<mivecz> where to go to  change  the  theme in  xfce4?
<GeorgeAScott> ya know... my nautilus quits unexpectedly quite often... why!
<chafe> just "sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<pinpoint> i got that error before
<derek_57hgf> RemyLaptop: thanks,I will give that a try
<pinpoint> thats was typing localhost for my hostname
<RemyLaptop> np
* Keyframe *
<pinpoint> or using a name
<FlannelKing> TheMik: don't waste time on Edubuntu.  Educational games are hot air.  Get the kid outside playing in the dirt and stuff.  Thats what really gets their minds going.
<TheMik> dirt would be nice
<sonasks> yeah..
<chafe> hmm okay
<FlannelKing> chafe: I don't know.  Did you setup a hostname during the install? try googling it.
<GeorgeAScott> closing and/or restarting nautilus only brings up the pop-up that it has quit unexpectedly... again
<chafe> yeah, i did
<pinpoint> do a name?
<chafe> my hostname is set up as lerptop
<pinpoint> i see
<TheMik> Michigan, central part just on the otherside of the great lakes = lots of snow
<chafe> i replaced "lerptop" with "hostname" when i pasted the error
<RemyLaptop> question: my ubuntu doesn't start up into the X system anymore, just to a shell prompt. anyone got any ideas why ?
<FlannelKing> GeorgeAScott: which folder did you chmod?
<RemyLaptop> !x
<ubotu> it has been said that x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<curley_sue> HELP how can I run ' /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep' without the need for PW?
<chafe> i havent even touched the damn thing yet
<TheMik> so outside time is limited atm
<pinpoint> RemyLaptop, erm runlevel 5?
<GeorgeAScott> FlannelKing: /media/windows/Muzak
<RemyLaptop> pinpoint ?
<GeorgeAScott> but i meant that even before i chmoded anything.. nautilus would crash on a regular basis
<RemyLaptop> pinpoint, what do you mean by that ?
<CineFX3D_> in ifconfig.. hwaddr is MAC address?
<FlannelKing> TheMik: eh, just doing stuff, it can be in the house, whantot.  Get them interested in stuff, real world stuff, don't just plop them infront of "educational" things.  Schools teach 'information' they need to learn to enjoy learning first.
<chafe> oh this is great
<chafe> the error i am getting, from sudo, is because /etc/hosts does not have the hostname lerptop in it
<chafe> so
<chafe> i guess i should edit that with sudo right?
<chafe> well shit..
<FlannelKing> chafe: you running breezy? or dapper?
<chafe> breezy
<ddonky> i have a hp 'internet/media-type' keyboard with all the buttons for volume and dvd controls, anyone know how to map those keys to totem and rythmbox?
<RemyLaptop> !runlevel
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<TheMik> Oh I know but she should learn puters as well ;)
<pinpoint> chafe, hostname [newhostname] 
<pinpoint> RemyLaptop, in inittab i think
<TheMik> and with her attention span she lasts for about 30 mins a day lol
<FlannelKing> TheMik: aye.  But don't do the whole 'educational games' give her a command line and a basic interpreter.
<kuja> Now THAT is a way to raise a kid.
<chafe> pinpoint funny i must be root to do that too
<ddonky> hmmm actually the volume whell already works
<kuja> If I have a kid, I'm going to make him/her learn C :P
<pinpoint> sudo hostname myhostname
<RemyLaptop> pinpoint, could I get the "for dummies" version of that ?
<TheMik> LOL she can only spell her name atm
* RemyLaptop = linux noobie
<chafe> pinpoint ...sudo is giving me an error, because the hostname is not in /etc/hosts
<derek_57hgf> RemyLaptop: I dont see anything about the audio driver in there.Is it there?
<RemyLaptop> dunno
<GeorgeAScott> atm is an odd name for a child... no offense
<RemyLaptop> derek_57hgf, I would assume it gets installed with the video driver...
<derek_57hgf> i have the video driver installed already
<kuja> TheMik: Trust me, make her learn C, and she will be paying you for life :P
<FlannelKing> kuja: first real experience I had was BASIC programming on the atari 2600, I was 5.  Its good stuff.
<RemyLaptop> hmk, I'm stumped then :)
<TheMik> she is slow so we kept it simple :P
<derek_57hgf> thanks anyways
<pinpoint> RemyLaptop, edit > /etc/inittab change runlevel to 5
<chafe> wow!!
<chafe> this is great!!
<kuja> FlannelKing: I know a kid just like that (as I mentioned earlier), totally obsessive and now codes for good cash for a living (dropped out of high school though)
<chafe> lollercaust!
<pinpoint> ?
<chafe> how can i fix this error that sudo is giving me without being root?
<TheMik> She will more than likely be an actress/singer w/ her personality
<pinpoint> can you edit chafe?
<chafe> edit what?
<RemyLaptop> ta
<chafe> edit /etc/hosts? no
<pinpoint> /etc/hosts
<chafe> use hostname hostname? no
<chafe> i cannot
<pinpoint> vi /etc/hosts
<pinpoint> crap, i cant remember what i did for that error
<pinpoint> i think i reinstalled O_O
<RemyLaptop> !inittab
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RemyLaptop
<FlannelKing> TheMik: so, why you worried about teaching her computers?  She's four.  Shes a kid, she'll be more proficient than you at what she wants to do on the computer in a day... well, once she's old enough.
<chafe> pinpoint yea definitely cant do any editing of /etc/hosts
<cwillu> what would the bash equivilent of dir *.log* /s be?
<chafe> funny i havent touched the damn install
<Psykus> are there any good GUI based download managers for linux? perhaps a frontend to wget?
<FlannelKing> chafe: if you haven't touched it, reinstall.
<FlannelKing> chafe: actually, you installed kubuntu?  Try asking over there.  #kubuntu
<sonasks> in my opinion - kid should go thrwoing stuff, play in a dirt, ride and crash on bikes - that`s a damn mindstorm !
<TheMik> Oh well my sis was going to throw away her old puter and just took it and set it up for her, so she could get on Nickjr and disney just to play around
<kuja> Psykus: If all else fails, the Linux community would appreciate your contribution if you made one for us :)
<pinpoint> cwillu,  ls *.log*
* kuja thinks the wget frontend would be nice.
<cwillu> that's recursive?
<kuja> ls -R
<sonasks> mostly -R is recursive
<pinpoint> yeah
<kuja> rm -Rf, chmod -R, chown -R, ls -R
<kuja> All -R :)
<Psykus> i found one for KDE, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15983.html
<TheMik> But I hate Win98 and xp is to slow on there so I thought Linux would be an better alt for it, but wanted something with an easy interface so I researched and chose Ubuntu
<chafe> i am asking but there is NOBODY in there
<pinpoint> still cant edit
<kuja> TheMik: Have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<TheMik> Trust me she does plenty of playtime, like I said she only will be on it for about 30 mins a day and gets bored
<TheMik> No not yet
<cwillu> ahh, much better, thanks
<kuja> Ubuntu is easy enough to set up, not different from Debian (IMO)
<chafe> what the FUCK
<pinpoint> ?
<kuja> In fact, I'd say the Ubuntu install is exactly like Debian, except that it installed ubuntu-desktop. -_-
<chafe> i wouldnt say that kuja, i really really wouldnt
* kuja eagerly waits for the frontend installer.
<FlannelKing> kuja: you haven't been under the hood then, have you?
<CineFX3D_> haha, ndiswrapper :))
<kuja> The only difference I've seen in the install process is that in Debian I have to manually apt-get install gnome
<CineFX3D_> thanks guys for all the cool help
<TheMik> Well I know nothing of linux except from 1996 when I used, but alot has changed since
<pinpoint> chafe, are you in X
<chafe> yes pinpoint
<CineFX3D_> now only tell me if there is a wifi widget or something like that I can monitor signal strength and activity
<pinpoint> ctrl+alt+f1
<CineFX3D_> alt+f7
<Psykus> is ubuntu going to get a graphical installer anytime soon?
<pinpoint> to jump back do f7
<chafe> yeah
<kuja> PsyberOne: Next release, Dapper
<chafe> login as my regular self again?
<pinpoint> sure
<pinpoint> use sudo
<chafe> okay well sudo gives me the same error, of course
<pinpoint> it will take your  normal user pass
<Psykus> wrong nick complete, but cool :P
<kuja> Psykus*
<kuja> :)
<chafe> i didnt expect that to change
<pinpoint> ?
<chafe> sudo still does not work; is there something else you were going to suggest?
<Psykus> i always thought that was kind of strange that ubuntu had a non-graphical installer
<chafe> am i jumping ahead of myself like an idiot?
<kuja> Psykus: It is, actually.
<kuja> I think it's kind of strange Ubuntu likes to follow Debian's release dates.
<pinpoint> yes, editing /etc/hosts :)
<chafe> im still the same user ...?
<pinpoint> chare reboot into recovery mode
<TheMik> Ubuntu has no live cd I take it?
<pinpoint> root automatically
<kuja> TheMik: It does.
<TheMik> Oh even better
<kuja> !livecd
<chafe> oh okay
<GullyFoyle> Psykus are you using kubuntu? because i had that problem
<chafe> recovery mode aye
<kuja> What's the damn tell command
<kuja> !tell TheMik about livecd
<kuja> There we go
<danielnewbie> I tried to open Bittorrent, but a window popped up asking me to locate Bittorrent meta file, Does anyone know where I can find this (or do I have to download it)?
<pinpoint> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <yourhostname>
<Psykus> for ut2004?
<TheMik> Thx :)
<pinpoint> chafe, then reboot
<Littl3_indian> No help on HotPlug Subsystem anywhere :(
<Psykus> GullyFoyle, did you mean the ut2004 sound issue?
<GullyFoyle> Psykus: yup
<jessy_> can somebody help me on how configure pureftpd in order to use another port that 21
<Psykus> oh, it decided to work all of a sudden
<Psykus> and no, i'm on standard ubuntu/gnome
<CineFX3D_> is there a wifi widget or something like that I can monitor signal strength and activity?
<TheMik> Hmm the guide is for a linux based machine, I will search for a Xp based one (Isobutster comes to mind)
<GullyFoyle> Psykus: if you are using kde it will lock up alsa for a specific period of time until it's not being used. yo can change that amount of time to 5 seconds or so, so you don't have to wait.
<Psykus> weird, it's not wanting to work now, no clue what's going on
<chafe> eeegh
<pinpoint> jessy
<pinpoint> jessy_
<frank_> whats a goog wifi manager for ubuntu
<sonasks> god i hate alsa so much...
<GullyFoyle> Psykus: that's why i asked if you were using kubuntu
<Mirv> is anyone using Ibook G4? do you have any idea how difficult is to change a hard drive in it to another one?
<pinpoint> too bad he quit
<Psykus> speaking of sound, is there any way to disable the system beep, and make it play a sound through the soundcard instead?
<pinpoint> -S xx.xx.xx.xx,port
<Psykus> ah
<Mirv> I'd love to buy a IBook G4 (12") and run Ubuntu on it, but faster&larger hdd would be nice
<pinpoint> chafe, ?
<Cliff> do people actually use this
<Syns> how do i get pine?
<Syns> its not available through synaptic
<sixslap> Does anyone have a good link for idendt.conf help?
<GullyFoyle> Syns: go to the woods? just kidding
<Syns> lol
<sixslap> need example conf of a enabled identd
<Cliff> www.google.com
<Syns> does ubuntu not support pine?
<sixslap> lmao
<sixslap> thats funnny
<kuja> People buy Macs and put Linux on it? Ahaha
<chafe> Cliff sometimes
<kuja> What a waste of money :)
<Cliff> thats kinda whacked
<Psykus> ok, now no sound is working
<sonasks> that`s pretty dumb
<chafe> yeah i just installed just now
<Psykus> linux sound seems to always be spotty for me
<slvmchn> why is that dumb
<sonasks> putting linux on Mac - damn... Mac was born from Linux
<Cliff> i've had trouble with it
<sixslap> linux sound kicks ass
<pinpoint> chafe, work?
<chafe> and im still kinda debating wether i should keep using this
<slvmchn> if i had a g4 laptop i'd probably want to dual boot ubuntu w/osx
<sixslap> actully
<sonasks> you practically got Linux on it man
<Cliff> hippie
<Psykus> i might dual-boot OSX/ubuntu
<Cliff> hippie
<slvmchn> lol
<GullyFoyle> Mac OSX is FreeBSD3.3 kernel
<slvmchn> is it really, that's interesting
<chafe> yes it worked pinpoint, but the "Administrator Mode" in my settings... my wifi options are still all greyed out
<pinpoint> what card?
<frank_> how can i update breezy to latest dapper release?
<kuja> So someone would waste good money to buy a Mac and put Linux on it, when you can get like 2 computers of the same quality for a similar price and just put Linux on both of them? >>>WOW<<<
<Littl3_indian> Well while installation i was'n asked for a superuser password
<chafe> hey Cliff
<Cliff> what
<Littl3_indian> Now i is asking
<Cliff> what?
<chafe> do you live in florida
<sonasks> it`d a password for a user you are on right now
<Littl3_indian> Is there any default pwd
<Littl3_indian> ?
<Cliff> nope
<Cliff> i live in utica
<Littl3_indian> i tried that
<Littl3_indian> no help
<chafe> utica
<chafe> how is that
<Cliff> utica ny 13501
<Cliff> we have a brewery and im drunk
<pinpoint> Littl3_indian, installation of...
<chafe> have you used ubuntu
<sonasks> aren`t the Red marlboro`s the best or what ??
<Littl3_indian> ya
<sixslap> cliff is drunk
<GeorgeAScott> so are there any other breezy users who have trouble with nautilus quiting unexpectedly... and ff1.5 as well?
<Cliff> yea im running it now
<sixslap> see cliff drink
<sixslap> see cliff fall
<Littl3_indian> Ubuntu
<jessy_> somebody know how to change the port that used pureftpd from 21 to 51112 ??
<Cliff> its the best os i've ever used
<Tomcat_> frank_: Replace breezy with dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<sixslap> see cliff roll around in his own piss
<sonasks> serach for port in proftpd.conf
<Cliff> why
<Tomcat_> frank_: But please don't do it... dangerous, break your system, etc.
<Littl3_indian> Pinpoint:installation of Ubuntu i mean
<chafe> HEY I SHOULd probably hit Administrator mode in the network interfaces configure.. there isnt an Administrator Mode button on the form??
<pinpoint> jessy_, -S xx.xx.xx.xx,port
<sixslap> heh sorry i was thinking to myself
<chafe> oh there it is.. the tables are broken
<poningru> are there any skating games in the repos?
<chafe> ive never seen that happen before
<Cliff> which version are you using
<poningru> I tried searching but there arent any
<jessy_> pinpoint, i've tryed yesterday and if i make this, the password of user account are not the same as i configured them
<sonasks> man proftpd.conf
<chafe> yep all the options are still greyed out
<chafe> wooo
<pinpoint> pure-ftpd -a 1007 -B -w -E -O clf:/var/log/pureftpd.log -R -U 022:022 -S xx.xx.xx.xx,xx -p 8000:65520
<Cliff> try: su root network-admin
<jessy_> what is 8000:65520 ?
<pinpoint> -p for passive
<pinpoint> you can take that out
<Cliff> do you have root enabled
<jessy_> root under ubuntu ? or sudo ? :s
<sonasks> open the admin utility from terminal with sudo
<Cliff> i enabled root in ubuntu
<pschulz01> Greetings.. I have ubuntu 5.10 running on a MiniMac... I would like to add some details to the wiki about the platform (I can't see any listed).
<chafe> you did, Cliff ?
<Cliff> for some reason i dont like sudo
<pschulz01> Where should I start?
<Psykus> if sound suddenly stops working, what do you do to fix it?
<FlannelKing> restart your sound daemon
<Psykus> i tried restarting alsa
<chafe> i havent been ubuntuing long but i dont like it either
<pinpoint> minimac?
<frank_> anyway to get my built in media reader to work in ubuntu?
<CineFX3D_> can I have some sort of Wifi widget in GNOME?
<pinpoint> arg
<sonasks> megamac
<sonasks> bigmac
<pschulz01> pinpoint: Mac Mini
<chafe> how did you su root Cliff
<Cliff> what sudo?
<Psykus> how do you do it?
<chafe> yeah sudo sucks this isnt working
<chafe> laff
<sonasks> yeah - pisses me off too
<pinpoint> chafe, su root
<Cliff> you have to enable root in the GDM config
<chafe> su root authentication failure
<sonasks> just sudo
<chafe> aye
<sonasks> not su root
<pschulz01> pinpoint: Small desktop BYO peripherals.
<pinpoint> su root should work right off the box!!
<Cliff> shit up the point is we dont like sudo
<jessy_> Essai avec localhost.localdomain:51112
<jessy_> Ne peut se connecter  localhost.localdomain: Connexion refuse
<GeorgeAScott> i guess i'm the only one that nautilus and ff1.5 doesn't like
<chafe> pinpoint no, it shouldnt
<chafe> its supposed to not work
* pinpoint scratches head
<sonasks> sudo sucks ass soOOO much
<chafe> youre supposed to use sudo so that you dont get confused
<Cliff> this guy is way off base
<chafe> im pretty confused
<Psykus> there's nothing wrong with sudo
<pinpoint> sonasks, you can always do "sudo zsh/bash/etc"
<Cliff> also set the root password
<Cliff> in admin
<Psykus> easier than switching around to root all the time, at least to me
<Cliff> sudo sucks ass
<Psykus> and less risky
<FlannelKing> chafe, you probably want to reinstall.  If you're missing that in your hosts file, who knows what else youre missing.
<sonasks> burn the sudo !!
<sonasks> :D
<Cliff> its not convient if you need to do more than 1 thing
<chafe> FlannelKing i put it in my hosts file and fixed that,
<Cliff> and im in the habit of su so its easier
<Psykus> yeah, it remembers that you used sudo, and doesn't ask for your password
<chafe> yeah same here
<pinpoint> chafe, atleast you got your gethostname() fixed
<GeorgeAScott> yeah but sudo has what a 15 minute memory?
<GeorgeAScott> is there a way to change the time limit?
<chafe> yes, thanks to having to reboot and use REcovery mode
<Psykus> 5 extra characters isnt that much
<chafe> so i could act like root
<RemyLaptop> question: my ubuntu doesn't start up into the X system anymore, just to a shell prompt. anyone got any ideas why ?
<Cliff> i ruined this last week
<pinpoint> you say that like its a bad thing
<Cliff> it was tragic
<Psykus> but, do whatever you want
<RemyLaptop> I haven't been able to find anything in the inittab that seemed to be causing it
<pinpoint> you didnt getyour root power back?
<jaro> Hi there. This doesn't belong here very much but... I have RedBoot environment accessible via serial console. It expects Ctrl+C upon connection. How can I do that?
<Cliff> i acidently deleted /etc
<chafe> gj
<farous> RemyLaptop: try /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see what message you get
<Cliff> rm -R
<Psykus> Cliff, were you using sudo? :P
<Cliff> its a powerful thing
<Cliff> no
<pinpoint> i smell a reinstall
<Cliff> i was in su
<chafe> touche
<Cliff> reinstall is a small thing
<Psykus> yeah, that's exactly what sudo was designed to prevent
<Cornu> hello there
<Cliff> i had to get my final project of this thing
<RemyLaptop> farous,  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...  * GNOME Display Manager not running
<RemyLaptop>                                                           [ ok ] 
<RemyLaptop>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                      [fail] 
<Cliff> that was an adventure
<Cliff> i couldnt ssh or ftp after that because my computer didnt exist after that
<brynk> that's a neat trick
<farous> RemyLaptop: look at dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<Cliff> so i used the ubuntu liveCD
<RemyLaptop> where would I find this dmesg?
<farous> RemyLaptop: did you play with gdm.conf
<farous> RemyLaptop: just type dmesg in a terminal
<RemyLaptop> not to the best of my knowledge
<farous> look at the end of the output
<chafe> great. GREAT, great
<overrider> what means the abbrevation HTH ?
<Psykus> is there anyway to grab firefox 1.5.0.1 or whatever the newest version is without completely upgrading to dapper?
<RemyLaptop> farous, what am I looking for?
<RemyLaptop> there's a whole bunch of crap in there!
<foxpaul> is it possible to send an attachment using the "mail" command line?
<farous> Psykus: eithere download the new firefox to a local bin like me or follow ubotu link
<foxpaul> it's not a text based attachment, it's a pdf
<farous> !tell Psykus bout ff1.5
<farous> !tell Psykus bout ff
<Psykus> about, perhaps?
<farous> !tell Psykus bout firefox
<brynk> Psykus just download it?
<Psykus> !tell Psykus about ff1.5
<chafe> goddAMNIT
<brynk> farous, i believe so, but don't know how :)
<cafuego> Do not use my name in vain.
<cafuego> Thank you.
<chafe> sorry cafuego
<Psykus> i'd rather have apt-get install it
<RemyLaptop> farous, there are some warnings about font renderers at the end of the Xorg log file
<RemyLaptop> dunno if that might have something to do with it
* cyne downloads amd64 Ubuntu
<farous> RemyLaptop: that is not a prob normally
<farous> i forgot the firefox factoid shortcut :(
<cyne> i have a question, if i have a amd64 kernel, does all of the software take advantage of that?
<farous> !+firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<farous> there it is
<|Bot|> any here russian ?
<liable> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<RemyLaptop> is there any way I can revert any files that might be causing the issue to default?
<RemyLaptop> (Without having to wipe and reinstall that is)
<|Bot|> liable# good )
<farous> RemyLaptop: gdm.conf have a factory setting file
<farous> but if you did not play with it you do not need to restore it
<RemyLaptop> nope, haven't played with it
<RemyLaptop> but really not sure why it's going to shell at boot !!!
<RemyLaptop> dang nam it
<eb_> Just installed breezy on on a machine with a 16M voodoo graphics card.  Only resolution I have available is 640x480.  Tried making sense of xorg.conf man page but no luck.
<farous> RemyLaptop: ok go to /var/log/gdm/:0.log might tell you something
<chafe> well, the Administrator Mode button doesnt seem to do much for theese grey'd boxes
<liable> eb_: try setting the bit depth to 16 or 8, read your xorg.log and see what it says about the other resolutions (prolly not enough memory)
<iainm> hey folks. I've been having an issue that I think is with X - at apparently random intervals, the machine stops responding to clicks and keypresses but the mouse pointer continues to move normally. I can still SSH in, and xorg's CPU usage has gone way up to between 45% and 99% or so. Any ideas on debugging this thing?
<chafe> now that sudo is working
<RemyLaptop> there are a few lines like:
<RemyLaptop> Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o":  No symbols found
<RemyLaptop> that mean anything ?
<farous> RemyLaptop: that is normal
<RemyLaptop> hm
<RemyLaptop> that's all there is
<eb_> liable, I doubt it's a memory issue, I've had 1024x768 with badger.  Depth is set to 16 and xorg.conf has all modes from 1280 down in each of the colour modes.
<RemyLaptop> that plus warnings about font renderers
<CineFX3D_> anyone knows if there is a widget for gnome that shows status of wifi?
<farous> RemyLaptop: gdm did not start maybe because it is already on. did you play with your xorg.conf file?
<RemyLaptop> farous, I haven't touched xorg
<RemyLaptop> it's strange that one day it was working, the next it wasn't....
<RemyLaptop> the only thing I remember changing was intalling the art manager
<GeorgeAScott> now that i have things the way i want them... things have gotten very boring around here
<liable> eb_: well, you can doubt, and then you can know.. so check the log..
<GeorgeAScott> other than naut and ff that is
<RemyLaptop> I can start gnome find by typing 'startx' once it's booted
<iainm> also, presumably unrelated issue, ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work (although chvt does, and ctrl+alt+f1 and friends work when in terminals that don't have X in them). If I do ctrl+alt+f1 while a terminal has focus, it prints P if nothing running in terminal or ^[O7P otherwise.
<RemyLaptop> but it won't boot into gnome...
<Psykus> yay, I followed the firefox 1.5 guide, and i'm getting an error when starting firefox
<farous> RemyLaptop: i have no idea
<RemyLaptop> :-(
<Psykus> david@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<Psykus> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Psykus> oh, nm, forgot to grab that package
<Psykus> guess i didn't follow the guide too well :P
<eb_> hsynch out of range, guess the automagic didn't work with my monitor.
<Psykus> ugh, and now i'm without a browser, can anyone tell me what it says at the top of the page here, for installing that package? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<RemyLaptop> question: my ubuntu doesn't start up into the X system anymore, just to a shell prompt. anyone got any ideas why ? It was working fine one day, then next time I turned the comp on, it booted to shell.
<farous> Psykus: type mozilla-firefox and you will still have a browser
<liable> RemyLaptop: check the log
<RemyLaptop> !log
<ubotu> RemyLaptop: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RemyLaptop> liable, how would I do that ?
<Psykus> david@ubuntu:~$ mozilla-firefox
<Psykus> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/firefox/mozilla-firefox-bin.
<farous> RemyLaptop: he means your pc logs located at /var/log the one i told you about
<NoobieAtLinux> ahk
<liable> RemyLaptop: sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NoobieAtLinux> no EE's shown
<liable> none at all?
<NoobieAtLinux>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<NoobieAtLinux> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<NoobieAtLinux> that was what that grep returned
<liable> what does startx do?
<NoobieAtLinux> it works
<NoobieAtLinux> I'm in gnome atm
<NoobieAtLinux> it loads it all ok
<NoobieAtLinux> (as far as I can tell anyway)
<liable> right, so try downgrading gdm, or better yet, check bug
<liable> tracking
<NoobieAtLinux> ?
<liable> !bts
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<NoobieAtLinux> !bts
<liable> !stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid liable
<NoobieAtLinux> rofl
<liable> !bugs
<farous> :)
<NoobieAtLinux> liable, I wouldn't have a clue how to carry out either of your suggestions.
<NoobieAtLinux> :D
<liable> meh, there used to be a bts facvtoid
<liable> bugzilla..
<NoobieAtLinux> how do I check bug tracking ?
<liable> a jeez, google ubuntu bug tracking and find a url
<NoobieAtLinux> k
<NoobieAtLinux> liable, malone is what the new bug tracking system is called
<NoobieAtLinux> !malone
<liable> really?
<liable> !listkeys bugs
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'bugs' by key returned no results.
<NoobieAtLinux> apparently
<CineFX3D_> anyone knows if there is a widget for gnome that shows status of wifi?
<NoobieAtLinux> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118222
<pinpoint> right top conner
<pinpoint> if you have connection
<farous> CineFX3D_: what do you mean by that. the network status applet does that automatically
<jo_e> what program do i run to configure my X server?
<CineFX3D_> I have wifi going on now.. but I can't ses status of it in gnome
<farous> CineFX3D_: right click on the top panel and add netowrk monitor
<liable> !drxx jo_e
<ubotu> liable: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liable> bah
<CineFX3D_> I have network connection in top right corner saying eth0 is disconencted...
<CineFX3D_> obviously
<jiangguowei> what do 'ubuntero' and 'karma' on launchpad.net mean?
<liable> jo_e: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> CineFX3D_: Then make sure the network monitor is showing the wifi connection, not the ethernet card or lo.
<jo_e> liable, thanks
<farous> CineFX3D_: click on it then select your wirless device obviously :)
<CineFX3D_> :)
<CineFX3D_> idiot :>
<tonyyarusso> jiangguowei: ubuntero means you have digitally signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct (requires generation and registration of a key), karma is gained by various forms of participation on that site.
<munti78> can i use ssh in terminal to transfer files from server to my local machine?
<NoobieAtLinux> liable - how would i downgrade gdm ?
<farous> munti78: scp is your command
<Psykus> is there anyway to stop mounted devices/drives from appearing on the desktop?
<tonyyarusso> munti78: Yeah, in the session, scp.
<jiangguowei> tonyyarusso:thanks
<farous> Psykus: application>system> what was the name of the editor
<farous> configuration editor
<bimberi> Psykus: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor, /appl/nautilus/desktop, volumes_visible
<farous> Psykus: then select nautilus and look at it there is an option there
<bimberi> *apps
<liable> NoobieAtLinux: did you check the bug tracker? there is prolly a way to fix it mentioned. if not, then you will need to use dpkg to install it from your cache if you havent deleted it.
<Psykus> bimberi, that did it, thanks
<tonyyarusso> bimberi, farous: Any chance that sort of thing will become easier to find / more intuitive for new users in the future?
<farous> bimberi: thanks am not operating from gnome now :) haven't been for quite a while
<NoobieAtLinux> am searching malone atm
<CineFX3D_> it would be great if there was gmail notofier for gnome
<farous> tonyyarusso: i have no idea am just a user
<farous> CineFX3D_: there is
<CineFX3D_> farous: but where?
<farous> CineFX3D_: though i prefer gnubiff. much more than gmail notifier
<CineFX3D_> farous: Why?
<tonyyarusso> farous: 'k.
<farous> CineFX3D_: because i set it to check gmail and my other emails
<CineFX3D_> ah I see.. but I have forwarded all my account to gmail anyways :)
<farous> !find gmail
<farous> !+gmail-notify
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !+find gmail-notify
<ubotu> gmail-notify: (gmail new mail notifier), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<farous> ^   ^ CineFX3D_
<NoobieAtLinux> !dpkg
<CineFX3D_> hm weird, cause download page on gmail says only windows and mac
<CineFX3D_> or this is not from google then?
<bimberi> Psykus, farous: np :)
<tonyyarusso> CineFX3D_: Seems to be on Sourceforge.
<dibblego> where does a CD get mounted to?
<bimberi> tonyyarusso: not that i know of :)
<farous> dibblego: normally /media
<Psykus> dibblego, /media/cdrom#
<pinpoint> bah!
<dibblego> ah there it is, thanks
<Psykus> by that I mean, either cdrom, cdrom1, etc etc
* pinpoint forgot screen keycombos
<dibblego> when I try to read of my CD, I get cp: cannot open `repositories.zip' for reading: Permission denied
<dibblego> why come?
<graeme> is there anyway to limit the bandwidth of apt-get
<graeme> ?
<farous> graeme: what do you mean. Do you mean fewer repos
<CineFX3D_> too ba dit has no transparency like the original one :(
<graeme> farous: no, like keep the bandwidth that it uses to 3KB/s
<tonyyarusso> CineFX3D_: Give it a few months and see if it gets added.
<Hmmmm> folks i have a S3 ProSavage8 KM266 vga card, can i get XGL going?
<kma> Anyone got experience getting hardware accelerated 3d using a non ATI/nVidia card? The card in question is a Intel GMA 900.. is it even possible?
<graeme> farous: so it doesnt kill all the bandwidth at work, and get me in trouble :-)
<munti78> farous: I'll look into that, thanks
<farous> graeme: sorry do not know
<graeme> farous: np, thanks tho
<kelmo_lap> graeme, ever used apt-zip before?
<farous> graeme: though i think anything is possible if you config iptabs correctly but that is a hell of a job
<CineFX3D_> tonyyarusso: Like I have a choice :)
<farous> CineFX3D_: try installing gunubiff and setting it up. you will most prob like it
<Psykus> have there been any attempts to create an OSX like "dock" for gnome?
<tonyyarusso> So I saw a story on the BBC's site today about cracking Enigma messages, and I followed up on the links to look into the project, and the software author's page said it ran at lowest priority blah blah and so wouldn't disturb the system.  So I thought, heck, let's check it out.  Installed, ran, ten minutes later my memory was completely maxed out and my system was unusable for about half an hour while I tried slowly switching to a 
<CineFX3D_> farous: is it in repositories?
<farous> CineFX3D_: yap
<CineFX3D_> farous: I'll try it then :) I can't expect transparency though, right? :>
<liable> NoobieAtLinux: dpkg -i is what you want (man dpkg)
<Merit> hi all
<dibblego> tonyyarusso, crypto geeks can't write software for shit
<xophEr> just out of interest, what is dapper+1 going to be named? :)
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: Well I guess that's one answer!  Apparently it works okay for someone out there though, because they did crack the first of the three messages (hence the headline), so why not for me?
<Ng> Psykus: I believe there are such things in gdesklets
<jordo23> Does anyone know what OpenOffice is built in (which toolkit i.e. jsdk, Qt, Gtk+, etc)?
<dibblego> tonyyarusso, a classic case of "works on my machine", said the incompetent developer
<cubikdice> Gtk isnt it?
<tonyyarusso> dibblego: Right.
<jordo23> is that true?
<Ng> I think Openoffice might be written with its own graphical toolkit that tries to blend into the native one
<tonyyarusso> jordo23: I would be tempted to say gtk, but I'm not going to pretend to be sure about that...
<Psykus> ooh, interesting
<jordo23> I was just asking because I was reading a lot of flame wars on Gnome vs. KDE, and if OpenOffice was built in GTK+ then Gnome is a clear leader in the workplace.
<bimberi> xophEr: no idea, believe it will use 'E' as it's going alphabetical - some suggestions are being collected here: http://wiki.kaarsemaker.net/UbuntuNames
<tonyyarusso> jordo23: If I am actually right, it would be from seeing it somewhere on their site, so check there, and if you find it, then there's your answer, and if not, I'm nutty, sleep-deprived, and just plain wrong.
<Ng> jordo23: flame wars are best avoided
<mdeboer> jordo23: don't read those flame wars. waste of time
<Ng> jordo23: gnome and kde are different. end of discussion :)
<jordo23> I like reading them.
<jordo23> I like the debate in it all.
<cubikdice> gnome = better thank KDE
<cubikdice> ;)
<farous> jordo23: i am not sure you can check it on openoffice website but would say most probab qt for this is its default style outside of gnome on every window manager i tried
<cubikdice> end of discussion
<cubikdice> lol
<jordo23> Ng: Not end of discussion when having to have Windows users adopt it in the workplace.
<tonyyarusso> jordo23: There is a point there.
<Ng> jordo23: a flame war isn't going to help you with that and openoffice runs fine in either, so there really is no discussion to be had - pick the one that works/feels/looks best for you and your users
<jordo23> Which would you deploy on a domain workstation?
<Ng> personally I would deploy gnome, but gnome is my personal preference of the two. if I was a KDE fan I would presumably deploy KDE
<farous> jordo23: users should have a choice they should try then choose what they prefer. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
<phrizer> openoffice uses something like 'gsl' or something.
<jordo23> Ng: I lean towards KDE, and I appreciate the ability to have a choice in the matter, and I think it should always be that way, but there's an obvious contridiction in the corporate world.
<tonyyarusso> jordo23: I say, walk in with a computer like mine is currently (mainly for curiosity and demonstration purposes) loaded with Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Enlightement, Fluxbox, Openbox, WindowMaker, etc., show them each and have people play around for a few days, and have them tell you what they like.  Or just give everyone everything and have them decide what they want on a whim each morning.  That's the beauty of choice, right?
<jordo23> Ng: And....linux users need to remember who the real enemy is..........<coughMicrosoft>
<Ng> jordo23: indeed, having two desktops deployed in an organisation could get quite confusing and irritating. perhaps you could involve some users and have them play with both and see if a concensus emerges as to which they prefer
<Ng> jordo23: microsoft isn't the enemy, they're just another software maker. Not all of us are driven by a bitter desire to see them penniless and hungry ;)
<jordo23> Ng: It's difficult to get backing from upper management.
<jordo23> Ng: I don't want Microsoft to be pennyless.  On the contrary.  I just want the market as even as possible.
<ara> why is there no UI for printer sharing
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Not necessarily penniless and hungry.  Only if they continue operating under illegal business practices, conflicts of interest, and poor programming practice.  I don't mind their existence as a concept, I'll just fight them until they change.
<ara> kubuntu has it iirc, but not ubuntu
<Ng> tonyyarusso: I'd rather we beat them with better software than whinging ;)
<cyne> i've tried kubuntu now i'm going to ubuntu
<jordo23> If the market in the business world was even, then 90% of developers and universities wouldn't endorse Microsoft products ultimately creating a reliance on them.
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Well of course.  My main tactic has been telling people about the better software, since I've found the vast majority of people aren't even aware of it's existence.  You should have seen the look on my roommates face when I showed him Firefox, Thunderbird, Gaim, and OpenOffice, and then told him it was all free, and then that it would run on Windows too if he wanted to check it out!
<djp> asked something similar yesterday, but am hoping for a difinitive answer, if possible. can anyone recommend a webcam that will work with breezy, 'out of the box' so to speak? i'm in the uk.
<Psykus> i really don't care what OS or GUI anyone else is running...I just know what I prefer, and I don't try to convert anyone or argue about it
<jordo23> Personally, besides the integration of OpenOffice and a groupware suite like Outlook, there really is no reason to purchase Office licensing.
<jordo23> If they made OpenOffice integrate with Evolution or something, and had stronger integration with Exchange servers, then Linux could be more easily deployed in the workplace.
<felixfoertsch> Hello there - and good morning!
<Psykus> Ng, I installed the desklets app, and I now have the "candybar" applet stuck on my cursor >_<
<tonyyarusso> Psykus: Well, see, I end up being the one people go to saying "My computer's broken", when the fact of the matter is their software is, so it's personally annoying for me to have people using Microsoft products around me, and a good opportunity to mention/recommend alternatives.
<Ng> Psykus: erk, does clicking on the desktop not "drop" it there?
<felixfoertsch> Is there anyone who could help me installing an Audigy 2?
<Psykus> i think that if you set them up with linux, then it could definitely work
<Ng> Psykus: as a worst case scenario you could hit ctrl-alt-f1, log in and kill the gdesklets process
<Psykus> i clicked to move the applet, heh
<farous> Psykus: click and it will drop it where you want
<farous> give it time
<Ng> Psykus: if you don't mind missing out on the animation side of things you could just make a non-expanding gnome panel, set it quite large and put a load of launchers on it
<tonyyarusso> Psykus: The big thing seems to be getting started.  Nobody wants to change, just from pure inertia, but plopped in front of desktop Linux or open-source apps, they do just fine.
<Psykus> i think the problem is, the candybar applet is also a window list
<Psykus> so when I click, I just minimize/restore xchat
<Psykus> the process is called gdesklets?
<Psykus> haha, I have a candybar stuck to my mouse
<farous> Psykus: you can open a terminal type gdesklets stop. but normally just move the mouse and click to drop it
<Psykus> right, when I click, it just clicks on xchat in the applet
<djp> any webcam users here, based in the uk?
<Psykus> whew, I got the candybar off :P
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, I have to setup 14 computers in the same way, I know there is closed source software to clone a HD, and compy it on to other PCs but is there a GPL version that I could use! This is for my office call center
<holy_cow> londonboi2k3, its easy
<hatake_kakashi> dd
<holy_cow> no not dd that takes too long
<holy_cow> only dd the first 100 sectors of the drive to capture grub
<tonyyarusso> londonboi2k3: dd will copy an entire drive, dpkg's set selections lets you just install the same set of software packages.
<holy_cow> then use partimage to restore the backed up copy of the partition
<tonyyarusso> londonboi2k3: Also, rsync can be handy.
<GeorgeAScott> so i've got 2000 WMA files to convert... anything more stable than sound converter? it's crashed thrice on me
<Kamping_Kaiser> try mplayer?
<holy_cow> lastly use any tool to reset the remaining linux swap partition to linux swap
<Ng> GeorgeAScott: you might well be able to use something like mencoder/ffmpeg
<pinpoint> WMA?
* pinpoint faints*
<holy_cow> btw. you can use partimage to take an image of an entire 2 gig partition in about 2 minutes or less
<londonboi2k3> hmm thanks guys, I think the idea is that we have a copy of the entire HD, which is 4GBs so that we can restore the entire HD without having to download the packages
<holy_cow> imaging full ubuntu installs can take about 3 minutes per drive
<GeorgeAScott> pinpoint: i started my collection quite awhile back...
<holy_cow> with that technique
<holy_cow> if you try to dd the entire hard drive, it will take 20 minutes to hours per drive, depending on size
<londonboi2k3> holy_cow partimage might sound usfull
<mdeboer> yes, mencoder can do that
<tonyyarusso> londonboi2k3: Um, you need 13 backups?
<holy_cow> forget the word usefull, trust me, anyone that says dd a partition has never dd'd more than a few hundred megs
<mdeboer> with some simple shell script
<holy_cow> you can't dd 80 gig hd's and remain sane
<londonboi2k3> not 13 backups, I am setuping up 1 pc and i want it cloned to the other 13
<holy_cow> thats what i told you
<holy_cow> take it or leave it
<holy_cow> i clone entire drives with the technique in 3 minutes per drive
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow: Okay, so what does partimage do that allows it to be so fast, but still have information?
<pinpoint> holy_cow, how many boxes you got?
<holy_cow> 200
<pinpoint> holy cow!
<pinpoint> lol
<liable> !moo
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liable
<txwikinger2> londonboi2k3: if you pout the 2 hds on the different ide-bus and switch dma on, you can copy a 40G HD within 1h
<txwikinger2> with dd
<mjr> tonyyarusso, apparently it has some FS knowledge and copies only used blocks (this from the deb description)
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, well i don't frankly know, its clearly not reading every bit like dd, as its fricking fast, but then again its  not doing reads like a standard os calls because its so fricking fast
<holy_cow> my average / partition install is 2 gigs
<tonyyarusso> mjr: Okay, that sounds like it could help, but I still don't see how it can make such a drastic difference.
<holy_cow> it takes 2 to 3 minutes to grab the data to an image, 2 to 3 minutes to put it back to another partition
<mjr> tonyyarusso, well, I could see how it would, especially the writing of the image
<elaverick> Hi, I think my XWindow config is wrong.  Nothing will display, how can I avoid booting into X so I can fix it from the shell?
<pinpoint> what are requirements atleast for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow: Hrm, all right.  I guess we just accept that there's magic involved!
<londonboi2k3> holy_cow, will try partimage as you suggested, looked at the home page and that is what I need, thanks
<pinpoint> can it run on pentium 2 500mhz+
<holy_cow> note: you must dd the first 100 sectors to grab both the bootsector and grub as grub installs it self right in the first sector after bootsector
<tonyyarusso> pinpoint: Yes.
<pinpoint> without lag?
<pinpoint> and see a printer
<Cornu> elaverick: You should have a safe mode in the grub list, don't you ?
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, no we don't what you are going to accept is that i don't care what it does, it clearly uses a technique i didn't bother researching, but i have repeatedly use it successfully
<tonyyarusso> pinpoint: Although you might want to consider not using Gnome/KDE, but something lighter like XFCE or Fluxbox instead.
<holy_cow> londonboi2k3, good luck
<elaverick> Cornu: there are recovery modes, is that what you mean?
<liable> elaverick: you can get a term by pressing alt+ctl+F1 then you can stop x if you want, with, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<londonboi2k3> thannks
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow: Well, something like that anyway, yeah.
<Cornu> elaverick: Aye, it should boot your system w/out launching X server
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, :)
<elaverick> liable: That got it thanks :)
<elaverick> Cornu: Thats good to know for the future too, thank you.
<Cornu> sure
<Psykus> hm, the candybar desklet is neat, but I wish you could make it larger
<tonyyarusso> pinpoint: I've even heard of the occasional person running on a P1; P2's are reportedly just fine with a lighter desktop.
<CineFX3D_> can't this ugly totem be skinned? it's really damn ugly like the way it is.. I can't allow it to play mp3's that ugly, can't I?
<pinpoint> LOL
<pinpoint> use xxms
<pinpoint> xmms*
<pinpoint> or xine
<sKeLa^> amarok =D ?
<CineFX3D_> xmms.. the little ugly one? :)
<pinpoint> its like winamp in windows
<pinpoint> you can get skins for it
<elaverick> Oh and one last thing I'll annoy you all with, where does X keep its config file?
<djp> any webcam users here?
<Cornu> elaverick: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> elaverick: Thinking you're looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<farous> elaverick: /etc/X11/xorg.conf do not edit unluess you know what you are doing
<sKeLa^> well..i can't install the driver for my creative Live! Pro .. i think there's  no way for it :'(
<tonyyarusso> elaverick: Or at least back it up first, so you're only a little bit screwed.
<SeerKan> how can i set a program to autorun when the server starts ?
<elaverick> tonyyarusso:  Good advice :)
<tonyyarusso> Uh oh, now we're all going to die, it's here...
<pschulz01> SeerKan: put a script in the /etc/init.d directory and link to it from /etc/rc.2
<pschulz01> or rc.3
<liable> tonyyarusso: i.a.m?
<tonyyarusso> liable: To be quite honest, I have no idea what that abbreviation's supposed to be, but if you're trying to ask, I was referring to the nick that just joined before that.
<tonyyarusso> Hi Bird-Flu, btw.
<liable> yes,
<liable> think about it :)
<Bird-Flu> Hi
<CineFX3D_> how can I make click open pdf in acrobat instead of evince by default?
<farous> CineFX3D_: right click
<tonyyarusso> liable: I've been up working on a psych report; thinking about much of anything is not likely.
<farous> then set it in properties open with
<liable> acronym..
<SeerKan> pschulz01 in /etc/ i only have rc2.d
<SeerKan> and how do i link it ?
<CineFX3D_> ha, excellent, thanks :)
<farous> :)
<monkey> monkeyboy_99
<foxpaul> does anyone know if it's possible to place mail directly into a users' imap store? (sorry if anyone replied already - i got disconnected)
<twb> Suddenly whenever I open a new shell, I get the followin message:
<twb> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<twb> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<twb> any idea what's going on?
<liable> twb: you saved a shell session after using sudo? (if you understand what i mean)
<twb> Ah, I see there is now extra shit in /etc/bash.bashrc
<twb> An apparently I source that file THREE TIMES.
<pinpoint> lol
<im_a_muslim> As Salaam e laikum (mean: Peace b upon u). ........ http://www.submission.org/ .......... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<im_a_muslim> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<im_a_muslim> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<im_a_muslim> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<im_a_muslim> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<im_a_muslim> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<twb> Gods, how fucking annoying.  Who is resposible?!
<liable> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<im_a_muslim> Salaam
<pinpoint> im watching him
<twb> It's in the bash 3.1 package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<liable> he was banned a while back from a few channels
<nubbe> How do I make mplayer not close at the end of a clip by default?
<twb> nubbe: close what?
<nubbe> twb, the app, mplayer
<nubbe> twb, anything to put in .mplayer/config perhaps?
<twa1296> how can i resize my ntfs partition and use the freed space for fat32?
<twb> nubbe: what part of mplayer would you like to stay open?  There's just a window with the clip in it.
<twb> nubbe: you want it to freeze on the last frame?
<twb> twa1296: with extreme difficulty.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*omairhe@*]  by ompaul
<nubbe> twb, would prolly do the trick
<twb> twa1296: don't try to resize it unless it's non-critical data.
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: The tool you want is ntfsresize, contained in the package ntfsprogs.
<twb> nubbe: why do you want that?
<CineFX3D_> hm synaptic says I have two broken pkgs and I should use broken filter to look at them.. where is that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<twb> CineFX3D_: aptitude show ~b
<twa1296> tonyyarusso, could i also do it in xp using partitionmagic?
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: You'll probably want to run the Windows defragmenting tool first.
<CineFX3D_> twb: and synaptic? :)
<nubbe> twb, why would I want to click the link in FF if I want to check the clip again?
<twa1296> tonyyarusso, ok
<nubbe> twb, or maybe I want it to behave the way I want it to behave
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: Well, you could... but be warned that the two or three times I've used PM it messed up the partition table such that it was no longer able to read it afterwards, and all of the times I've used ntfsresize it's been just fine.
<nubbe> twb, not an uncommon reason, right??  ;)
<twb> CineFX3D_: nfi
<twb> nubbe: oh, you are using it with a dinky embedded thing?
<twa1296> twb, tonyyarusso, thanks, would you advise me to set up my box from scratch? with an ntfs, ext3 and fat32?
<nubbe> twb, no I'm not
<jessy_> is there somebody who can help me 2 min ?
<ssdo> how is the ubuntu live working with nvidia grafix card?
<twb> nubbe: hmm.  Maybe you *want* the embedded thing.
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: Wait, what do you mean from scratch?  What do you have now, and what's your goal?
<ssdo> I am running ubuntu live in a dell laptop with nvidia, the display went borked after 5 minutes
<nubbe> twb, and I'm not using gmplayer and I REALLY don't want the embedded crap
<twb> OK, WHO THE *FUCK* IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE bash 3.1 PACKAGE?
<twb> It is totally broken.
<twa1296> tonyyarusso: i have a dual-boot ntfs and ext3 and i want a partition that can be read and written by xp and linux
<twb>  /etc/profile sources /etc/bash.bashrc!
<jessy_> thanks i've found a person :)
<twb> It adds /usr/local/sbin for non-root users!
<dibblego> what do I need to do so I can open my CD-ROM drive?
<twb> GRAAAH!
<snowblink> twb, that's probably so that sudo works
<oLuKeLeBeK> how can i crack a plesk 7.0.2 :P
* twb downgrades before he bursts a blood vessel.
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: Okay.  So from scratch would mean erasing all of your data and reinstalling both OSs.  A bit of overkill.
<twa1296> tonyyarusso, ok, thanks for your input, i'll try to ntfsresize and should it not work i'll go for the overkill
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: Just run ntfsresize from within Ubuntu to free up the space, then use something like Gparted to create the Fat32, and you'll be all set.
<twa1296> tonyyarusso, understood, thanks
<twb> twa1296: backup first!  ntfs under linux is flaky as hell.
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: You'll want to know exactly how much free space you can take out of the ntfs partition.
<CineFX3D_> where the hell is anjuta - where did the automatix put it?
<snowblink> twb, I think you'll find downgrading won't help
<twa1296> tbw, tonyyarusso, ok, thanks guys
<Familie> hi
<twb> snowblink: because it's a conf file?
<tonyyarusso> twa1296: Overshooting and trying to resize below what it's actually using would of course be a problem, but other than that you should be fine.  Good luck.
<farous> CineFX3D_: type locate anjuta
<farous> or just type anjuta in a terminal
<xophEr> When I dist-upgrade; what do I need to backup?
<snowblink> twb, no. Because it's default on Ubuntu to include /usr/local/sbin in the path
<CineFX3D_> I did, found one image of anjuta and anjuta.desktop.. I guess installation went bad
<twb> snowblink: I was more grumbling about sourcing bash.bashrc and the sudo crap getting printed thrice.
<Familie> i would like to get access to my internet conncection over Windows XP, but it only works if I reinstall ubuntu and let the network be autodetected
<snowblink> twb, I think it does the same on 3.0.0 on Hoary
<brynk> ok, that doesn't make any sense
<brynk> :)
<Familie> Can I somehow start the network autodetection program after the installation is done?
<twb> snowblink: I'm just installing 3.1 from amd64.debian.net :-)
<felixfoertsch> Is there anyone who could help me installing an Audigy 2?
<visik7> anyone got success backporting gcj-4.1 from dapper to breezy ?
<Familie> can anyone help me?
<visik7> fakeroot debian/rules binary doesn't work and return this error http://pastebin.com/581670
<visik7> who is the gcj mantainer ?
<pinpoint> ubuntu breezy just came out
<pinpoint> already a new one in 1month
<pinpoint> bah!
<kemik> every 6 months
<pinpoint> whats in it?
<kemik> Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussion
<kemik> or google it
<ompaul> pinpoint, has a year and a halfs support, so there is a year left in it, the next one should last longer
<djp> anyone using a webcam under breezy here?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, pinpoint: Dapper is supported 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server.
<pinpoint> free support?
<ompaul> that is the idea
* pinpoint hides
<pia_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9669 <-- how can I remove the mozilla-imagezoom package from the apt-get system ?
<ompaul> pinpoint, it is free up to the point that you call me then the clock starts ticking, and the bills mount
<pinpoint> heh
<pinpoint> got a question
<pinpoint> whats a wiki exactly?
<farous> pinpoint: just understand that the support is for security updates only. Packages are freezed unless you use a backport
<pinpoint> i read but it still didnt stick to my brains
<ompaul> pinpoint, go to ##anything and I'll answer you
<visik7> pinpoint: a collaborative documentation site
<ompaul> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Protocol1> cool, I moved into my new house and it rules
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> does anyone know how to chdir when the folder name has spaces?
<pinpoint> tab completion?
<farous> foampeace: put it between commas "  "
<pia_> cd my\ documents
<pinpoint> " "
<tonyyarusso> foampeace: cd folder\ with\ spaces
<tonyyarusso> farous: Commas?
<foampeace> YES i just tried that just " and first letter then tab worked
<farous> inverted commas
<tonyyarusso> farous: Quotation marks, you mean?
<farous> am too sleepy qutoqtion marks sorry
<farous> need to sleeep take care all
<foampeace> only need 1 set of "
<tonyyarusso> farous: Totally understandable.  I wish I could do the same.  Darn psych...
<farous> :)
<foampeace> then  tab
<tonyyarusso> foampeace: Tab completion rocks my world.
<foampeace> tonyyarusso: yes
<foampeace> what else
<foampeace> fresh beats?
<tonyyarusso> foampeace: Nah, maybe potatoes.
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, I really need to get back to work, since the sun will be coming up soon.
<foampeace> i need to get coffee
<Kanalal> can someone tell me what the Gdk errors when starting firefox 1.5 are all about?
* Spee_Der pours a medium sized coffee for foampeace......
<foampeace> cause me last one said sorry try again arrr
* foampeace yells like a pirate
<liable> arr
* Spee_Der ducks from the screaming foampeace
<Spee_Der> I trashed my kernel on /dev/hdc1
<Ng> avast ye salty seadogs, pirate talk be best sent to the murky depths of #ubuntu-offtopic, lest ye bring upon theeself the wrath of a landlubber op ;)
<Spee_Der> Everything is till on the drive, but I need to finger out how to re-load the kernel ?
<pinpoint> finger?
<tonyyarusso_work> Ng: Very nice.
<Philip> hello, new to ubuntu (debian). How do I keep up to date with security updates. Redhat used to have yum and a web site that showed which servers needed to be updated based upon installed packages. I know about apt-get, but can you schedule something that keeps the server secure?
<Spee_Der> finger. yeh you know, type something.....
<Ng> tonyyarusso_work: I take my pirate talk very seriously! ;)
<tonyyarusso_work> Ng: Hey, my friends participate in "Talk like a pirate day", so...
<Spee_Der> I was using kernel 2.6.15-15-386
<Spee_Der> But I trashed it somehow.....
<Ng> tonyyarusso_work: september 19th :)
<Spee_Der> Now I can't boot from /dev/hdc1 but everything is still there.....
<tonyyarusso_work> Ng: Yep.
<hermes> hi
<Afief> Is there a way to add a certain program to a live CD before burning it?
<Ng> Philip: check "ps auwx | grep update" to see if you have an "update-notifier" process running -if you do and you run a gnome desktop it should place a little red icon in the notification tray when updates are available
<ompaul> Afief, you need to build the live CD again, there is no "easy click here" way that I know of
<tonyyarusso_work> Afief: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<Philip> Ng, thank you. will do. that sets me in right direction
<Spee_Der> As of now, I am running off the live cd
<Spee_Der> How to re-load the kernel on /dev/hdc1 ?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso_work, your on the ball this morning :) I could not remember it off hand I was going to have to look
<Afief> ompaul: if it's "not easy" as in command line, config file editing and some basic compiling, i'm up to it(and ready to learn the harder stuff!)
<ompaul> Afief, see the link tony gave it is rather complete
<tonyyarusso_work> ompaul: '/msg ubotu lisvals live' is my friend.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso_work, that would work
<tonyyarusso_work> s/lisvals/listvals/
<ompaul> aye
<tonyyarusso_work> Okay, 6:00AM, I'm going to be productive for real now!
<zax1> hello
<zax1> wonder if any one can help with configuring a linux unit on a windows network
<pinpoint> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> np
<michael_> wo ist der deusche
<michael_> sever
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Spliffster> hi, i have problems compiling xulrunner from source. configure tells me: "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables."
<michael_> kk
<Spliffster> spliffy@schleppi:~$ which cc gcc g++
<Spliffster> /usr/bin/cc
<Spliffster> /usr/bin/gcc
<Spliffster> /usr/bin/g++
<Spliffster> oop, sry
<ompaul> Spliffster, write one hundred times without using a computer I know what a pastebin is :-)
<zax1> !he
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zax1
<Spliffster> ompaul: sry this was supposed to be one line
<ompaul> Spliffster, ergo I had a :-) at the end of the line
<pia_> Philip, try this http://mattiaswikstrom.net/linux/20050526-apt-update-script.html
<Spliffster> ahhh .... this chat is best viewed with open seys then .. eh ?
<Spliffster> s/seys/eyes/
<pia_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9669 <-- how can I remove the mozilla-imagezoom package from the apt-get system ?
<pschulz01> What do i need to install to play mp3s?
<ompaul> pschulz01, if you want more than a one like answer "it creates legal issues in some jurstications" then go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kuja> !tell pschulz01 about mp3
<ompaul> s/like/line
<pschulz01> Thanks guys...
<zucca^_^> I just installed ubuntu on an asus M3000N and it seems to work fine
<ompaul> pschulz01,  sorry I read it as Why do I ...
<zucca^_^> double boots with xp home
<kuja> pschulz01: Basically, you need a certain gstreamer package.
<bigmoe> anyone now how to install google earth on ubuntu
<bigmoe> by apt-get
* kuja doesn't know what Google Earth is :)
<kuja> I'm not all so familiar with the Google projects.
<Ng> bigmoe: google earth is windows/mac only at the moment
<kuja> Aw that sucks... just when I was about to search :)
<thefish> bigmoe: you might be able to use it with wine, but there is defs no way to install with apt
<bigmoe> thefish: aw ok thanks
<Ng> from what I've seen some people have had limited success with it in wine
<Ng> I tried it and it didn't work at all
<kuja> Uh, how'd Google get access to satellite imagry?
<kuja> NASA crackers :)
<Ng> kuja: presumably by spending a bunch of cash to licence it
<Ng> they use data from several sources
<kuja> Ng: It works... for any location?
<bigmoe> no but these are only images they arent real time
<Ng> bigmoe: correct
<kuja> I wouldn't expect it to be realtime.
<Ng> kuja: different locations have different levels of detail
<kuja> That's a lot of bandwidth to cope for.
<kuja> Any plans on a Linux version?
<Ng> maybe, google tend to be quite tight-lipped about things before they release them
<Ng> the nearest atm is a 2d version of NASA's Worldwind
<dancingmonkey> is there a site where I can find instructions on booting the installer from diskette only, is it possible? I am not migrating from Linux or Windows...
<kuja> Ng: Is there anything like it, except for Linux?
<Ng> the nearest atm is a 2d version of NASA's Worldwind
<kuja> NASA's Worldwind? Eh.. hmm /me googles
<bigmoe> Ng: worldwind is like google earth??
<bigmoe> i might try it for a change
<kuja> Ng: Bah! It's for Windows :(
<Ng> kuja: http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2005/Sep-30-1.html
<xophEr> When I ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' after editing breezy -> dapper I got this: http://pastebin.ca/44319 ; is it safe to remove those?
<kuja> Ng: I'll have a look
<kuja> Ah, mono
<kuja> Nice
<drj> guys im trying to install glftpd but its saying i need inetd.  how can i fix this please?
<Ng> xophEr: it's probably ok. you might want to make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed afterwards so it's definitely pulled in all the bits it needs
<ablyss> whats the difference in apt-get upgrade verses apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Ng> drj: it's available in the netkid-inetd package
<xophEr> Ng, ok, why does it want to remove nvidia-glx? :)
<Ng> ablyss: dist-upgrade allows apt to remove things or pull in new packages - it's typically only needed to move between versions of a distro, or if you're running the development version
<canllaith> what's dapper like at the moment? :)
<drj> so i need to do sudo apt-get install netkid-inetd
<drj>   ?
<Ng> xophEr: presumably there is something else that is slightly confusing apt. You are upgrading to a development version, so things aren't guaranteed to be entirely smoothat this stage. If you put your sources.list back to breezy and make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed it might go smoother. of course you might have that installed already, it's hard to tell. have you installed many third party pacakges?
<Ng> drj: yup
<drj> lovely thanks
<Ng> canllaith: a development tree, it might work today and it might explode tomorrow - it literally depends on what packages are being uploaded at this moment
<foampeace> http://www.petebevin.com/
<ablyss> Ng, okay thanks
<xophEr> Third part as in universe or multiverse?
* canllaith is fully aware of that
<J_P> hi all
<canllaith> Of those who are running it though, how are you finding it at the moment?
<Ng> xophEr: yes, but more things completely outside ubuntu
<jessy_> is there somebody who can try to upload a file on my FTP in order to try if everything works ?
<J_P> people, how I configure ubuntu for work CTRL+ALT+F1, F2, etc for console ?
<bigmoe> guys i want to know how to share my internet connection over a wireless network using linux but i really dont know how to do that can someone advice me to some ebook or something to get me started!
<drj> hmm E: Couldn't find package netkid-inetd
<Ng> canllaith: I'm finding it fine, but I'm not scared by debian-like systems exploding on me. the other day I had to hack some packages to get an upgrade to work
<Ng> drj: netkit not netkid
<xophEr> Ng, well a few programs Ive compiled myself but nothing major.. Dont think would interfere
<blAckEn3d> query tetuzz
<blAckEn3d> oops
<blAckEn3d> sorry
<Ng> drj: sorry, that was my typo
<snowblink> J_P, it should already do that
<drj> ah sorry :)
<J_P> snowblink: really NOT!
<canllaith> fair enough. It seems to be the easiest way to get KDE 3.5 and the gnome RC so I'm upgrading now.
* canllaith watches apt output. 22 minutes!
<snowblink> J_P, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<kiran_> hi
<dancingmonkey> I'm guessing linux is too big to get an installer on a diskette, in that case, should I shoot for Dapper? or ??? Your naming convention is out to lunch.
<J_P> snowblink: 5.10
<flogisto1> Use a cd
<ablyss> bigmoe, you plan on using static IP on your for the shared computers or dhcp ?
<dancingmonkey> I have no CD-Burner
<JakeK> quick question,what do you folks think is the irc client in this screenshot? http://beta.linux.be/gfx.use/linux.screenshot.1079.1.png
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats in synaptic ?
<JakeK> as well as the font, it looks crisp, i like it
<love_> mp3, etc?
<Ng> JakeK: that looks like irssi
<canllaith> JakeK: irssi
<xophEr> heh, Ng , now I installed ubuntu-desktop - and now apt wants to remove it too :)
<JakeK> thank you heaps, what about the hot font?
<JakeK> font looks sexc and crisp don't you think?
<colm> dancingmonkey, you can order a free CD at ubuntu.com
<love_> mp3, etc?
<canllaith> JakeK: i think that's because it's running in Etern from the look of it
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats in synaptic ?
<canllaith> with font drop shadows
<Ng> xophEr: ok, well if you really want to go ahead with the dist-upgrade you'll want to install that again after and it should then remove whatever is confusing it, but it is within the bounds of possibility that you will need to clear up some of the dependencies by hand if apt can't figure it out
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats ?
<JakeK> okay thanks
<kiran_> i have a msi 7800GTX graphical card, and my son wants to play planetpenguin-racer, i installed tthe game, but when i run it, the menu goes really slow? should i first install some drivers? and how should i do it :s?
<JakeK> really helpful i gotta go help with fluxbox
<colm> kiran_, you'll need nvidia drivers
<Ng> !tell kiran_ about nvidia
<xophEr> Ill probably just wait a week or two before I dist-upgrade :) Easier that way
<colm> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dancingmonkey> colm, Takes too long, and it's generally cheaper to just netinstall. I am playing with openbsd right now, and I am happy with it, except for the lack of drivers (Both my Vortex soundcard AND Aureal 802.11G NIC)
<J_P> snowblink: becouse I need go to console, without GUI..
<J_P> or enter with mono user.. in boot..
<sword> any gimp users here ?
<Philip> thanks PIA
<sword> gimp v 2.2.8 doesnt want to open .psd files
<dancingmonkey> I love mpd but the onboard soundcard is just too crappy. Time to switch OS'
<J_P> in lilo i was do : Linux single, and with grup, how I enter as single ?
<avar_> where can I contact the personell in charge of the shipit system?
<avar_> i.e. if I find bugs or some other issues with it
<dancingmonkey> sword, most likely, the psd wasn't saved in compatibility mode, eg. the format is too new.
<sword> damn
<liable> J_P: you can append single to the kernel line in grub 'e' at the grub screen or boot the rescue kernel. alt+ctl+F1 doesnt work??
<colm> sword, I can recommend latest Krita, it supports 16bit CMYK mode
<kiran_> how do i know if i'm on hoary or on breezy
<sword> yeah ijust need some CSS settings from it
<sword> Krita?
<dancingmonkey> so, what version should I get?
<bigmoe_> Ng: can i install ubuntu using the TV out without a normal screen?
<colm> sword, Krita is the image tool from KOffice
<J_P> liable: NOT, when I am are in gnome, CTRL+ALT+F1, F2.. etc NOT work
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats ?
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats ?
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats ?
<dancingmonkey> They don't have numbers, just names, and no one mentions dapper, but it seems just released, but, released last year, but newer then the one they are giving out on CD....
<dancingmonkey> love_, The annoying one.
<love_> ty monkey
<dancingmonkey> np.
<liable> J_P: strange. you can kill gdm from a term though. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<null> hayo uuuuuuubuntoooo people
<love_> what update is used for restricted formats ?
<sword> hmm i cant open this psd file w/ krita either
<liable> love_: stop that.
<avar_> bleh, anyone?
<love_> its an easy answer
<dancingmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<flogisto1> Is /charset uft-8 to set utf-8 coding?
<colm> sword, you need the latest dev version... wait I'll get the repository details...
<sword> okay
<sword> thanks
<liable> love_: and because you are being so damn annoying, you might find noone wants to answer
<bigmoe_> can i install ubuntu using the TV out without a normal screen?
<J_P> liable: but I like alternate between console and gnome..
<love_> i just dont remember, I am setting up a terminal at a hurricane katrina relief center
<sword> though i wish i could open this psd file w/ gimp
<liable> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sword> any of you have ubuntu packages for 2.2.10 gimp?
<love_> ty liable
<colm> sword, you could save it as 8bit rgb from krita to then open in gimp
<liable> J_P: then you should check the bts for problems why you cant get vt1 etc.
<dancingmonkey> bigmoe_, no you must use a computer as the tv has no cd-rom drive. You can however install netbsd onto your dvd-player.
<liable> ohnos, opless again!
<colm> I've got this in my sources.list:     deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice15beta1 breezy main
<J_P> liable: what are "bts" ?
<colm> add that then apt-get update
<dancingmonkey> bigmoe_, but as for installing an os with a low-resolution screen, as long as your videocard works, yes.
<liable> J_P: bug tracker, whatever ubuntu's is. apparently its called some funky name these days.
<null> any one using xinerama here on uuubuntoo ?
<eso3> k
<sword> damn
<eso3> hola
<sword> gmail isnt downloading this attachments right
<dancingmonkey> we are a room full of questions who have no answers.
<bigmoe_> dancingmonkey: i mean im using my TV as the screen, can i see the installation process or nothing at all with TV out
<sword> hmm that could be ONE problem
<dancingmonkey> bigmoe_, Try, if you see nothing, then no. It shouldn't hurt to try lest ye mash keys randomly.
<dancingmonkey> i'm going to bed as you people are all quite mad or useless.
<liable> bwahahaha
<Seveas> !tell dancingmonkey about attitude
<xiaoyu> is there anybody use TeX
<Seveas> xiaoyu, well, latex
<Seveas> not raw tex
<xiaoyu> how can i outpt colorful font
<Seveas> \usepackage{color}
<twb> ,g latex color site:ctan.org
<xiaoyu> Seveas, How can i get colorful fonts
<twb> fsbot still down?
<J_P> liable: your ubuntu 5.10 work ctrl_alt+f1, f2 ... ?
<twb> Oh, wrong channel.
<dancingmonkey> !tell Seveas all of you are useless or quite mad and may scare away potential minions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<twb> xiaoyu: http://google.com/search?q=site:ctan.org+color
<liable> J_P: i dont have ubuntu 5.10, but yes, many peoples do
<J_P> liable: ok
<Seveas> xiaoyu, twb has a very good tip, ctan is full of information
<J_P> liable: I go wait 6.4 :-)
<lee> hello all.  thunderbird has suddenly stopped working -- I haven't upgraded it or the system lately, it just suddenly died whilst I was using it and now it refuses to start giving this error: DOUBLE-CLICK: 400 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 159: 13594 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"} ... anybody know how to fix it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<xiaoyu> Seveas, ths
<liable> J_P: yours should be fixable, unless you have explicitely told xorg not to allow vt's then i suggest you check for bugs as i cant think of a reason for it not to.
<J_P> liable: ok
<Seveas> xiaoyu, http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/RB/sourcestyle.tex is an example of how I used it
<Curtman> Does the Firefox in dapper add mouse gesture support?  Every time I scroll my mouse wheel quickly, it takes me back or forward as if I had clicked the back or forward button.  :(
<xiaoyu> Seveas, must i use the color package?
<lee> (I'm using breezy and thunderbird 1.0.7)
<Seveas> xiaoyu, yes
<jpotex> I've got UTF8 when using irssi in Ubuntu... how can I change that?
<Pupeno_> What do I need to install on my kubuntu to access samba printers ? the dialog for adding a new printer has samba printers greyed out.
<jpotex> My swedish mates complain over bad characters because of that. :P
<munti78> how do i find out if something is installed?
<jono> hi all
<mjr> jpotex, tell them to fix their clients
<jono> how do I scan for XDMCP servers and log in
<xiaoyu> Seveas, i have another question. in what way can i know the command of a package
<kemik> jpotex: are u running irssi from a gnometerminal ?
<lowfi> hi
<munti78> anyone? how can i now if a program already is installed?
<Seveas> xiaoyu, I don't understand what you mean with 'command of a package'
<el_froggy> hi, i 've succesfully installed vegastrike (space simulator) but how do i run it?
<jpotex> kemik - The terminal that follows with ubuntu
<xiaoyu> Seveas, what command does a package have
<kemik> jpotex: just change charset in the terminal window then
<jpotex> kemik - And how do I do that?
<kemik> jpotex: it should be avavilable from one of the menues
<Seveas> that depends on the package - if you want to know all commands of a package you should read its documentation
<kemik> and the charset you want is iso-8859-1 if i'm not mistaken
<xiaoyu> Seveas, does the command "textcolor" belong to color
<jpotex> kemik - I changed the keyboard layout from the menues
<jpotex> kemik - But that didnt change the charset UTF8
<Seveas> xiaoyu, yes
<K0phein> hello
<K0phein> i'm looking for a linux distro that supports a Creative Audigy 4 SoundCard
<kemik> there's an option to change charset
<kemik> keep searching
<xiaoyu> Seveas, how do you know
<el_froggy> hi, i 've succesfully installed vegastrike (space simulator) but how do i run it?
<kemik> im in windows atm so i cant tell you exactly where it is
<K0phein> does ubuntu do that?
<Seveas> xiaoyu, because I read the documentation :D
<bigfoot1> how do i make basic edits (cutting) of avi movie files?
<Seveas> bigfoot1, kino, cinelerra
<bigfoot1> Seveas: thank you. Will get and try those 2.
<xiaoyu> must i read the doc before i use it, my english is poor
<jpotex> kemik - Ok, hmm.  Tried with only charset in terminal, no success though
<el_froggy> kemik, could you tell me, how do i run a program after i installed it?
<kemik> el_froggy: type the programname in a terminal
<kemik> most likely
<el_froggy> tnx kemik
<KakiPukul> if you're not sure though, you can checkout synaptic and check for the file installed, usually in /usr/bin
<bigfoot1> Seveas: E: Couldn't find package cinelerra
<Seveas> bigfoot1, then use kino 
<Seveas> !info cinelerra dapper
<Seveas> yup, -ENOPACKAGE - it's not packaged yet
<C-O-L-T> Hello I have a probelm, I have updated my system and now my soundcard does not works
<KakiPukul> the small tsu again...
<bigfoot1> Seveas: it's a new package?
<KakiPukul> it's not even in the repos yet :)
<KakiPukul> well i guess you can compile it manually from source
<bigfoot1> KakiPukul: compiling from source? yikes. intimiidating
<djp> is this what i need to do if i want to get a webcam working under breezy? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spca5xx#head-a41c9f1dcbc1ea763d572e99ba1e4928ee0625d1. i am referring to the alternative steps... replacing the spca5xx driver
<KakiPukul> not really
<KakiPukul> well, many are in the repos, but newer things like the latest kernel etc...
<KakiPukul> I rather DIY on that :)
<bigfoot1> if "compiling from source" is as easy as copying and pasting lines into the terminal, no prob with me.
<KakiPukul> well... it gives adventure... at least you can see the mistakes/bugs straight from the source
<ebrother> hello
<bigfoot1> where do we find instructions on Compiling from source?
<ebrother> Is there anyone who knows how to input Chinese in aMSN?
<kemik> on the wiki
<kemik> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<bigfoot1> is there only one flavor of mplayer?
<dusk> startkeylogger
<bigfoot1> LIke, totem comes in 2 flavors.
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: differnet for diff archs..more like
<jpotex> Argh. That was bad. I cant apt-get install kopete because I dont have the ubuntu cdrom
<larsrohdi> Hi, excuse a possibly stuipid question, but does the /var/log/auth.log and syslog clean themselves?
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: its the backend tht differentiats the two totems :)
<sudharsh> jpotex: y would u need the ubuntu cdrom
<afief> Software update often just doesn't work(download dialouge appears and disappears without asking if i agree on installation) synaptic works though. anybody knows this problem?
<jpotex> sudharsh - It says so
<larsrohdi> anyone?
<sudharsh> jpotex: add repositories and install through the net
<AndyBe> Does anybody known the gnome option to get mounted devices like cdrom on the desktop back.
<jpotex> sudharsh - I dont know how though
<sudharsh> afaik the cdrom doesnt hav any kde packages
<KakiPukul> i love totem (the statue), I love eating them hehe
<sudharsh> jpotex: open synaptic
<jpotex> sudharsh - huh?
<sudharsh> the package manager
<bigfoot1> sudharsh: so totem has 2 backends. Which plays avi files better? and does mplayer come in 2 backends, too?
<CineFX3D_> stupid gaim.. how can it show all users, not just online ones? couldn't find it in the preferences
<jpotex> Aha
<jpotex> sudharsh - And where do I find that ?
<bigfoot1> how come my avi files play smoothly in mplayer but not in totem?
<KakiPukul> kubuntu does... for ubuntu, you can update your universe section...
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: totem-xine on libxine
<bigfoot1> correction: one avi (as of yet)
<drj> ok.. trying to install glftpd.. it couldnt find a compiler so i put gcc on.. and ran the installer again but they failed to compile. im trying to do it manually now and i get this..cjones@cjubuntu:/glftpd/bin/sources$ gcc ansi2gl.c -o ansi2gl
<drj> ansi2gl.c:15:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<drj> ansi2gl.c:16:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<drj> ..
<bigfoot1> how do i know which totem i have?
<drj> could someone please tell me what packages i need to get the standard c headers?
<afief> drj: get the build essential package
<KakiPukul> drj, install build-essential first
<CineFX3D_> and where the hell can I edit menus for gnome? applications etc..?
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: then u must hav totem-gstreamer
<sudharsh> the about button should help
<sudharsh> drj: libc6-dev
<sudharsh> jpotex: settings -> repositories and add the repos
<sudharsh> and do an update
<afief> Does anybody experience the update manager not functioning correctly(attemping to download, exiting download process automaticly, no error)
<jpotex> sudharsh - If I had that :P
<bigfoot1> sudharsh: how did you come to the conclusion that i have totem-gstreamer?
<drj> k ill give it a go thanks
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: default installations hav gstreamer as the backend
<jpotex> sudharsh - I found the package manager, but I cant open it as apt-get or another application use it (at least it say so... though I dont have it open)
<bigfoot1> how can i check which totem i have?
<sudharsh> jpotex: then check if u hav any terminals which is usin apt or dpkg
<bigfoot1> and why does mplayer play an avi file smoothly while totem does not (nor does gmplayer)
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: help -> about
<jpotex> sudharsh- Dont have it, but I tried rebooting
<prada> bigfoot1: cos it's better :)
<bigfoot1> II have totem-gstreamer. Based on sudharsh's advise, I should switch to totem-xine. If you have any objections (wisdom), speak now or, or. Ok. JUst speak now
<pianoboy3333> What web-page editors like dreamweaver are there availible for ubuntu? Is there something in the repositories?
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: if u want install totem-xine
<NET||abuse> arrrg, can't remember how to mount a 2003 share,,, smbfs doesn't work, there's another -t option to use, what is it???
<sudharsh> jpotex: u gotta hav the synaptic pkg manager..mate
<KakiPukul> well, use xine or vlc... these two are more powerful than totem... totem is too freaky to use
<jpotex> sudharsh - Yeah, but I cannot access it. I'm rebooting the system and see if it helps
<sudharsh> jpotex: else try 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<KakiPukul> well, synaptic is installed by default... if you install ubuntu-desktop
<bigfoot1> in vlc, if i have fullscreen, how can i control playback? how can i get the "remote control" to appear?
<jpotex> sudharsh - Now Im in the grapical one of the package manager in the systemlist
<jpotex> sudharsh - What should I do next when I've started it?
<KakiPukul> bigfoot1, you can click the right mouse button, and the control menu pops up
<cerebrosius> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<CineFX3D_> How do I add a program to auto-start when I login?
<sudharsh> jpotex: settings -> repositories
<jpotex> Ok, and then?
<KakiPukul> CineFX3D_, on GNOME>?
<CineFX3D_> yes
<sudharsh> jpotex: add the repositories, of course check all the boxes
<KakiPukul> Just goto System => Preference => Sessions
<lesshaste> anyone got any idea how I could extract an image from a Word document (in openoffice) to a file?
<KakiPukul> click on the Startup Program tab, and start picking startup programs
<jpotex> sudharsh - I've got three to choose, and can write an APT line with adress
<KakiPukul> click the button add :)
<jpotex> sudharsh - But how do I know what to write?
<CineFX3D_> thanks dude!
<sudharsh> jpotex: k..so now u hav the gedit open
<KakiPukul> lesshaste, just open the Word doc in OO, and copy+paste?
<NET||abuse> found it.... windows network sharing is done through cifs
<KakiPukul> into a new file...
<jpotex> sudharsh - No, I'm where I can enter an APT line
<sudharsh> no dont enter an apt-line
<bigfoot1> ANy programs that can do basic editing of avi files (aside from kino (which is really for dv files), ?
<jpotex> sudharsh - Ok, what should I do then?
<sudharsh> u must hav clicked the custom button
<KakiPukul> yeah, bigfoot1 , I wonder about that too
<[-DevinE-] > where can i get ubuntu logon screens?
<jpotex> sudharsh - Yeah
<bigfoot1> KakiPukul: gimp won't do movie files, right?
<bigfoot1> =
<KakiPukul> no :)
<lesshaste> KakiPukul, to what?
<lesshaste> I have the solution now :)
<KakiPukul> graphics, stricly graphics
<sudharsh> jpotex: dont do that..jus enable the repos u want from the combo box, checkin all the boxes and click ok
<lesshaste> the solution is... save to a html !:))
<jpotex> sudharsh - But all of them has cdrom as source?
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: cinerella..somethin of that sort
<[-DevinE-] > where can i get ubuntu logon screens?
<bigfoot1> KakiPukul: i'm trying to open an avi file in kino, but it "aborts". you face the same problem?
<el_froggy> i just wrote my first cpp file, how do i compile it?
<bigfoot1> sudharsh: seveas says tat cinerella is not packaged yet
<KakiPukul> kino? wait...
<sudharsh> jpotex: no they arent cdrom sources...
<jpotex> sudharsh - Then I cant be where you want me to be?
<KakiPukul> !tell el_froggy about gcc
<[-DevinE-] > !wiki
<sudharsh> bigfoot1: nope nvr used em...try compoilinf from source
<jpotex> sudharsh - Because the url in them starts with cdrom:
<[-DevinE-] > !wiki logon
<KakiPukul> qwell, bigfoot1, it is for DVs, not AVIs
<KakiPukul> i got the same error too..
<sudharsh> jpotex: pardon me...i think we r lost...lets start from the forst
<jpotex> sudharsh - I found what you meant now :)
<sudharsh> jpotex: welln then reload the pkg list
<KakiPukul> el_froggy - usually we do this ''gcc <filename.cpp>"
<jpotex> sudharsh - Huh?
<bigfoot1> what file should i get from http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3?
<marius_> Hello, Ive got the following question. Is there a possibility to forward ports directly in Ubuntu. For example fr Skype..
<_stian> people, anyone that can help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=788337#post788337
<KakiPukul> well there are other options/switch... the default executable is a.out I think
<jpotex> I have a list of some alternatives and the windows has the title Software Sources.... but there's nothing like reload or so... I can use Add, Remove, Edit
<peej> marius_: what do you mean?
<bigfoot1> http://heroinewarrior.com/download.php3 is the downloads page of cinerella. i don't know which is appropriete
<jpotex> sudharsh: I have a list of some alternatives and the windows has the title Software Sources.... but there's nothing like reload or so... I can use Add, Remove, Edit
<jpotex> sudharsh - And Authenticiation and Settings
<Protocol1> time to pop a pill
<djp> is this what i need to do if i want to get a webcam working under breezy? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spca5xx#head-a41c9f1dcbc1ea763d572e99ba1e4928ee0625d1. i am referring to the alternative steps... replacing the spca5xx driver
<sudharsh> jpotex: click add
<jpotex> sudharsh - Or ah, now I see what you meant. :P Sorry
<sudharsh> jpotex: :)
<_stian> what packages are essential to a successfull compile? (people, anyone that can help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=788337#post788337)
<KakiPukul> "build-essential", _stian
<KakiPukul> the exact name for the debian package...
<marius_> peej: How I described it. If there is a possibility to forward ports in Ubuntu?
<peej> marius_ : ssh -L option will do it generally.
<KakiPukul> forward port... cumbersome, but I did a few ubuntu forward porting, especially breezy+dappers
<CineFX3D_> guys, can you recommend a good news reader?
<CineFX3D_> I was thinking pan maybe?
<_stian> I have all the build-essential stuff, but it still won't work
<_stian> akregator
<KakiPukul> oh the other kind of porting :)
<jpotex> sudharsh - Now Im gonna try again
<ssdo> can i ask help in here
<sudharsh> jpotex: make sure u hav added the repos
<jpotex> It said I have, but now there's another problem with "sudo apt-get install kopete". :(
<KakiPukul> ssdo, no, but If you actually ask the question. we would answer :)
<KakiPukul> it needs kde?
<irvs10tz> hey guys.. anyone hir familiar with freestyle online?? looks like the set-up is for windows only.. can i get some help if i can install this one in ubuntu.....................
<jpotex> sudharsh - E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavaible), E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dbpk), is another process using it?
<KakiPukul> _stian, you need the ffmpeg development library :)
<bast> I think theres an emulation program for windows appz ...
<zirasun> # <ubuntu-fr>
<jpotex> sudharsh - That comes when I use "sudo apt-get install kopete"
<sudharsh> jpotex: well of course u r unning synaptic as well
<jpotex> Hm ok
<irvs10tz> bast, can i install windows programs in linux???
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: wine
<jpotex> sudharsh - That just get me back to where I was before?
<KakiPukul> "libavformat-dev" - > package that you need to install, _stian
<jpotex> sudharsh - The synaptic package manager
<zirasun> please past to ubuntu french
<_stian> i have ffmpeg
<bast> I heard that in SuSE its possible with an Emulation Program to run Windows applications
<_stian> i also have libavformat-dev
<irvs10tz> sudharsh, if i install wine, i can be able to run windows apps?
<sudharsh> jpotex: u cant 'apt-get install'  and run synaptic at the same time
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: sure most of em
<bast> it should work
<jpotex> sudharsh - Well, I didnt do that.
<KakiPukul> it doesn't compile,? maybe the path set isn't pointing to those library? tried the PATH flag?
<jpotex> sudharsh - However, I refreshed after changing source for apt-get, but it still ask for the cdrom
<KakiPukul> irvs10tz, not all windows programs though, technically some...
<ssdo> i have a dell c840 in which the lcd sometimes flickers any ideas how to resolve this?
<jpotex> sudharsh - And now I can't get back into synaptic after running that apt-get command, bah
<sudharsh> jpotex: ok we'll do this another way
<ssdo> i am on breezy and my display card is nvidia geforce 4
<sudharsh> jpotex: close that terminal which is apt-gettin
<KakiPukul> the monitor refresh rate in you xorg config doesn;t match your monitor's refresh rate, ssdo
<jpotex> sudharsh- Ok, and then?
<KakiPukul> try to reconfigure your monitor refresh rate...
<sudharsh> jpotex: from a terminal 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<KakiPukul> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server? right?
<sudharsh> KakiPukul: rite...:)
<jpotex> sudharsh - Ok, and now?
<ssdo> kakipukul, so where can get help to fix this?
<KakiPukul> no, wrong package... xserver-common...
<sudharsh> jpotex: ok now if u scroll up and down u'll find a set of urls that are commented out..
<KakiPukul> your must know the refresh rate that your monitor support, the easy way is looking for it in Windows...
<jpotex> sudharsh - Yepp?
<jpotex> sudharsh - But also a set of urls which isnt commented out
<sudharsh> jpotex: remove the comments..
<jpotex> sudharsh - All of them?
<KakiPukul> next do the package configuration, and enter your refresh manually, after autodetect fails...
<sudharsh> jpotex: thats the default thing,,no need to worry bout em
<[Leo] > hello!
<ardchoille> sudharsh: that can also be done from the settings of Synaptic (Show disabled software sources)
<jpotex> sudharsh - done
<sudharsh> jpotex: you are your own judge...
<NET||abuse> anyone know a good svn gui i could use?
<KakiPukul> gotta charge my battery...
<equador> where i can default sources.list ?
<sudharsh> ardchoille: hes havin troubl with that
<equador> where i can get default sources.list ?
<ardchoille> sudharsh: ah, ok
<jpotex> sudharsh - And now?
<sudharsh> jpotex: open up another terminal and 'sudo apt-get update'
<KakiPukul> equador, reinstall apt-get?
<equador> how
<sudharsh> equador: its located in the /etc/apt
<ardchoille> equador: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpotex> sudharsh- Ok, doin that now
<equador> yes, i know... but i want reinstall sources.list only
<equador> because my sources.list is empty
<jpotex> sudharsh - Done
<jpotex> sudharsh - ANd now?
<sudharsh> jpotex: now...sudo apt-get install kopete
<ardchoille> equador: /etc/apt/sources.list.save ?
<jpotex> sudharsh - Thanks, it works :D
<ardchoille> equador: /etc/apt/sources.list~ ?
<equador> no...
<equador> :(
<jpotex> sudharsh - Even though the us-sources are a little slow
<sudharsh> jpotex: remember u cant hav two instances of apt runnin..
<jpotex> sudharsh - Nah
<sudharsh> jpotex: indian mirrors r fast here :P
<ardchoille> equador: you can get a new list generated at: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CineFX3D_> ok, this might sound stupid.. but I made a sym link on my desktop which goes to one directory (starts nautilus).. and there is a white/blue arrow thing over my icon on desktop.. is there a way to remove this visual "feature"?
<jpotex> sudharsh - Thanks for the help though
<sudharsh> jpotex: :)
<jpotex> sudharsh - I'm still a little confused over the thing with UTF8 though
<ardchoille> CineFX3D_: that "visual feature" is there to tell you that it is a link to something else. Can you right click it and change the icon?
<zeraphath> I installed Ubuntu yesterday on my emachines T6410...it installed fine..but for some reason the X server is hosed after install...this computer has a ATI radeon xpress 200 on the mobo...anyone know what I need to do to get ubuntu graphics working?
<sudharsh> jpotex: dunno much bout that
<jpotex> sudharsh - My mates complains over me using UTF8 so our three last characters doesn't work properly, but I don't know how to change that into our own encoding
<CineFX3D_> ardchoille: I know what it is for.. I've changed my icon.. and it's still there.. I'd be glad to get rid of it on just that icon
<sudharsh> jpotex: u mean whilst sharing text files wiht windowz users?
<jpotex> sudharsh - While writing in irssi for an example
<sudharsh> ...no exp in that...u r greek n latin to me rite now :(
<jpotex> sudharsh - Windows (at least not the swedish version) doesn't use utf8
<jpotex> Hehe ok
<irvs10tz> hey guys!, i already downloaded wine but i cant find it.. any ideas where can i find it?????????????????????/
<CineFX3D_> which text editor you recommend for php/html/javascript and a bit of c++? I need utf8 support for files.. I'm kinda used to UltraEdit on windows :/
<sudharsh> irvs10tz:..u dont need to
<sudharsh> wine <app-name>
<kemik> jpotex: det gr att ndra i terminalen instllningar....
<zeraphath> Users of Ubuntu Hoary (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/) can do the following:
<zeraphath> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<irvs10tz> sudharsh, what do u mean? if i already downloaded wine this means i can already install windows apps???
<zeraphath> So can't Ubuntu detect this at install time and adjust accordingly?
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: if through apt-get..then yes :)
<kemik> jpotex: or you could search http://ubuntu-se.org/
<irvs10tz> sudharsh, i downloaded it using synaptic.........
<sudharsh> zeraphath: ati drivers and linux dont go well...
<jpotex> kemik - I'll try the board on linux.se
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: yeah man..its installed
<irvs10tz> tnx
<azurehuesofblue> Hi, I have two monitors plugged into my nividia geforce card and only the one monitor works and the other one has multi colored flickering lines.  Where do I start?? Is this a driver issue?
<sudharsh> CineFX3D_: cream works for me
<sudharsh> any vi -based editor for that matter
<kbrooks> 17 days left...
<kbrooks> i think.
<kbrooks> am i right?
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<S0me1> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<S0me1> guys,what is the best mirro for apt?
<sudharsh> S0me1: the default ones shouuld suffice...
<sudharsh> afaik..mirrors from ur country are selected by default
<avalost> Anybody know goods places to get fonts?
<avalost> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<S0me1> avalost, copy windows fonts
<Burgermann> Where can I find the an url for an online repository?.. my CD install fails :(((
<sudharsh> Burgermann: u dont need to...edit the source.list accordingly
<S0me1> Burgermann, sudo apt-get update
<Burgermann> I'm not even that far.. I'm stuck in the installation process
<sudharsh> Burgermann: oh..ok..did u download em
<Burgermann> Don't know. I burned a breezy CD and I think it's my old laptop CD-ROM drive courses the pain. I wan't to install from the online repositories.
<Burgermann> causes*
<sudharsh> Burgermann: does the installation hang
<Rawplayer> mi
<sudharsh> theres a chance the image may be corrupt
<Burgermann> Nah I seem to get to a menu from where I can choose one of the installation steps
<yezariael> hey there
<yezariael> how can i install the "make" command?
<sudharsh> Burgermann: plz expalin the contents
<Burgermann> I saw I could set apt-get up, so I jumped to that step
<Jae686> anyone have any thoughs about http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=788288#post788288 ?
<sudharsh> Burgermann: u carried on to advanced installation then
<yezariael> hey yoyo?
<Burgermann> sudharsh: yeah it showed me this, when it failed copying the base system
<yezariael> can anyone tell me how to install the make-command?
<sudharsh> Burgermann: oh oh...
<sudharsh> Burgermann: sure the image is not corrupt?? been there many times
<sudharsh> !build-essential
<ubotu> [build-essential]  a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<sudharsh> yezariael: dta was for u
<yezariael> !build-essential
<Burgermann> sudharsh: it didn't say it was corrupt. It just said it could'nt install package xx
<yezariael> okay
<yezariael> thx
<azurehuesofblue> how do I turn X server on and off?
<[Leo] > azurehuesofblue, do you mean at startup?
<sudharsh> Burgermann: then a faulty media or drive..i guess
<azurehuesofblue> well, I'm trying to install a nvidia driver and it says it wont install until I turn X server off.
<Burgermann> I guess, I've tried a couple of times, and as I said I think it's my CD-ROM drive... it's a laptop and it's about 2-3 years old, so nothing's what it use to be
<djp> sudharsh, hi. i think i asked you a question regards webcams yesterday? is this what i need to do if i want to get a webcam working under breezy? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spca5xx#head-a41c9f1dcbc1ea763d572e99ba1e4928ee0625d1. i am referring to the alternative steps... replacing the spca5xx driver
<azurehuesofblue> Leo: so I guess it doesn't matter if at start up or not, but I want to know how to turn it back on after.
<sudharsh> djp: i'll check
<salvouy> hello i need the latest repositories for debian, could anyone help me?
<salvouy> hello i need the latest repositories for debian-ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<echilon> what packages do I need to install to be able to use 'make'?
<sudharsh> djp: looks fine to me..
<echilon> I just see a load of errors and warning when I try, and the thing doesn't work as it says in the readme
<sudharsh> echilon: build-essential, automake
<echilon> sudharsh, I have both of those installed
<j2daosh> [4295057.999000]  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<Burgermann> sudharsh: is there no way installing ubuntu using the online repositories?
<j2daosh> what does that mean?
<djp> sudharsh, i gather i would need to do that under breezy, whatever webcam i use? it doesn't appear that any work due to the spca5xx bug, straight out of the box
<sudharsh> Burgermann: nvr tried that on my dialup cdma connection :)
<sudharsh> djp: i guess u r referring to Toma's comments
<j2daosh> im trying to mount my network drives and that is the error my syslog is reporting.... anyone know how i can fix it?
<azurehuesofblue> anyone know how to turn X server off temporarly thru gnome or something, so I can install my video driver?
<sudharsh> djp: if ur lucky..there wont be any probs...i had to compile my own kernel coz of freezing issues i had
<K0phein> hi there, i'm looking for a linux distro that supports a Creative Audigy 4 SoundCard. Does Ubuntu have support for it?
<sudharsh> azurehuesofblue: try killing the process
<K0phein> or where can i find a list of supported hardware?
<azurehuesofblue> ok, I'm a newb, what should I type... sigkill xserver or something?
<sudharsh> ctrl+shift+f1 ahould land u on a virtual terminal
<j2daosh> ok where can i find a list of things mounted on my computer right now... not ones in the fstab... the temp ones i just mounted??
<sudharsh> j2daosh: mount
<sudharsh> jus plain 'mount'
<j2daosh> ok it aint showing the samba drive i just mounted in there... i need the network path and all that so i can add it to my fstab
<slvmchn> USB midi controllers on ubuntu?
<tatters> what do I do with binary are they like a windows .exe?
<azurehuesofblue> you have chmod them first in the command line
<M3t4ll1k0> tatters, in console
<azurehuesofblue> then ./
<M3t4ll1k0> ./
<M3t4ll1k0> yes
<M3t4ll1k0> xD
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need info in using synaptic
<tatters> so where do i plae a binary?
<pizux> hello
<Aragorn_Guardian> i save marks of packages i wanna install/upgrade. is a text file with "package install" lines in it.
<pizux> is someone use wired here for music production
<Aragorn_Guardian> what comand i use to install those packages, based in this marks, in a console only box?
<Aragorn_Guardian> ??
<azurehuesofblue> tatters: go to the directory where the .bin file is... type "sudo chmod +x "filename"... then it will do that, then type ./"filename"...
<djp> thanks sudharsh
<SeerKan> how can i make a ftp on my server ( so i can connect to it trought ftp ) ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  sure
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  but ftp is unsafe...prefer ssh always.
<tatters> Azure do I choose the file name myself?
<SeerKan> Aragorn_Guardian i want to upload some files there... how can i do it with ssh ?
<tatters> or replace with name of the file
<djp> sudharsh, sorry, one last thing... what packages can i use with a webcam under breezy?
<Philip> how do I 'terminal service' from windows to my linux server? (I want to run some of my Linux GUI apps on Windows) I have used cygwin Xserver in the past but that was resource intensive.
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  use scp
<ccc_> tatters: no, the filename of the binary
<azurehuesofblue> no hehe, you are very new to this... just type whatever the file name is that is already on there.
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  or better, rsync
<tatters> lol yup V new to this
<azurehuesofblue> I'm new too, it's cool.
<ccc_> Aragorn_Guardian: what do you mean? "sudo apt-get install <package>" installs stuff
<tatters> ok and if I all that will do what exactly?
<azurehuesofblue> see if you can get it to install then come back. :)
<linuxboyfriend> i was configuring a package but the configure give this error: "Configure: error: /usr/bin/xmkmf (imake) failed" can anyone tell me whats wrong? as xmkmf is installed
<SeerKan> Aragorn_Guardian i will need some help to lear how to use rsync, if you could give me an example on how do i upload file x from my computer to the server i would understand
<azurehuesofblue> tatters:  I don't know enough to walk you through it all
<Aragorn_Guardian> ccc_:  nice...but using synaptic, i save my package list. all made in it, works, cause it does dependencies. is possible do the same with apt???
<zax1> wonder if any of you wise owls can help a green novice like my self with adding anubuntu machine to a windows workgroup
<Aragorn_Guardian> like apt-get -i <mark_file
<Aragorn_Guardian> ???
<tatters> k thnx,  ill give it shot
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  nice...2 min
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<azurehuesofblue> k
<Eidan> hi all
<Eidan> someone can help me installing nvidia driver on ubuntu flight4?
<tatters> so basically it would be like installing a windows package by doing that with a binary?
<Eidan> i've no problem whit ubuntu 5.0.1
<Eidan> but i'm not abel to installe them on flight4
<Eidan> *able to install
<zarephath> Eidan: Well since Dapper is still in development it might now have them available yet...see the topic and ask in that channel
<zarephath> *not*
<Xappe> i'm trying to compile the lates guifications for gaim 2.0cvs but I get this error during make (configure works without errors): http://pastebin.com/581828
<Eidan> ok
<Eidan> tnx
<zax1> any help with linux-windows networking ?
<ccc_> Aragorn_Guardian: yes, apt-get displays all dependencies and suggestions.
<Aragorn_Guardian> ccc_:  but i can pass a file to it???
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  gonna put it on rafb
<zarephath> How can I cut and paste from command line?
<fcastelo> Hi
<SeerKan> Aragorn_Guardian rafb ?
<fcastelo> Is there anyone that could help me on user config after updated
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<SiriusA> hi, i want to install "nvtv" but adept dont find it. i enabled universe, but its still not there... does someone of you could install it?
<djp> can anyone tell me what pakcages i can use with a webcam under breezy?
<fcastelo> I lost my user configuration and now could not manage printers
<btdown> siriusa its there...u have multiverse enabled? nvtv - Tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux
<linuxboyfriend> i was installing a package, the configure give this error: "Configure: error: /usr/bin/xmkmf (imake) failed" can anyone tell me the solution, moreover xmkmf is alread installed
<Aragorn_Guardian> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CF1VNd56.html
<fcastelo> See Bug #29326
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  comments welcome
<SiriusA> btdown, i have .... wait ill paste my source.list
<CineFX3D_> anyone knows how code-completion works in cream?
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  make some tests in tests dirs... ;)
<foampeace> hi
<foampeace> how do you install a deb with dependencies?
<SiriusA> btdown, http://rafb.net/paste/results/a9Me3T93.html
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me the solution of that problem
<zax1> can any one help me make my ubuntu computer visible to my windows networked computers ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  sorry...syntax is rs SOURCEDIR user@host:TARGETDIR
<Cornu> What would be the best solution to mount partitions (containing big files: xvid,etc ..) on a ubuntu desktop computer from a debian server over a LAN ? NTFS ? Samba ??
<CineFX3D_> zax1: install samba
<zax1> i think it is installed already
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  i think you need rsync, ssh, scp in one machine, and scp and ssh in another...
<zax1> cinefx3d > but my windows computers cant see it
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeamusLP:  you can do amazing things, like copy among two or more hosts... one copyying to another... 8)
<SeerKan> Aragorn_Guardian and that code ... i put it where ?
<ccc_> Aragorn_Guardian: sorry, "pass a file"? i'm not sure what you mean. perhaps aptitude suit your needs. try "man aptitude" and check the wiki.
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeamusLP:  like...your machine A access B, C is inacessible by A, only by B. you can rsync passing a long line, and sync A to C passing by B. 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  is a shell script
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  only options to rsync commnd. maybe bwlimit is not so useful
<drj> guys im trying to connect to glftpd and i keep getting unknown host.. ftp 192.168.0.211:43567
<drj> ftp: 192.168.0.211:43567: Unknown host
<drj> .  any ideas?
<Aragorn_Guardian> ccc_:  thanks..gonna read
<zarephath> drJ: Depends...are you forwarding?
<drj> im behind nat but im trying to connect form the same box.. do i need o foward the ports for this?  it would be done locally wouldnt it?
<zarephath> drj: Nevermind...looks like you are trying to do this inside your LAN
<Cornu> drj: did you try 127.0.0.1 ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> SeerKan:  good luck...gotta go...
<Eidan> hi all
<drj> yes cornu.. same
<Cornu> hi Eidan
<Eidan> hi Cornu
<zarephath> drj: First thing to make sure is setup is your hosts files...it is much better to setup ftp server on one machine and try to connect from a different one..
<drj> i tried cjubuntu which it the name of the box aswell
<Cornu> you probably have a problem with your network configuration, look in your /etc/resolv.conf
<drj> does the ftp program with ubuntu only allow me to use port 21?
<zomo> hey guyz
<zomo> i was gonna install new ubuntu on my box but the base installation failed
<zarephath> drj: U can set it up anyway you see fit...
<zomo> i need to repair grubg.. is it possible to do so using LIVE CD
<drj> mm thought so but thats what someone said might be the problem.. im a semi newbie :)
<zomo> lol
<Cornu> drj: can you ping 127.0.0.1, the hostame, the IP adresse ?
<tatters> anyone know what to do with binary files
<mustard5> zomo: its possible yes
<zomo> o.0
<mustard5> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<_jason> tatters: execute them?
<zarephath> As Cornu said...if you can't ping your nic, the hostname, ip address of the ftp server...then there is a connectivity problem..that is where I would look to first
<tatters> well how am I spossed to execute them?
<zomo> well to open a BIN file we need a cue file
<drj> yeh i can ping all 3..
<harleyg> startkeylogger
<_jason> tatters: /path/to/file.bin
<drj>  ping cjubuntu
<drj> PING localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<drj> 64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=...  etc
<zarephath> drj: Define all 3? the loopback, ip address, and hostname?
<_jason> tatters: assuming they are executable
<zarephath> drj: You  only pinged the loopback address...
<zarephath> ping the assigned address of you machine
<tatters> jason whats the difference between .bin and .sbin where do I place it?
<_jason> tatters: an s
<tatters> lol
<drj> i did the other two aswell..
<_jason> tatters: what files are we talking about?
<drj> 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.0.211
<tatters> so it matters not where it is?
<tatters> snort-nline-mysql
<_jason> tatters: sbin is usually for administrative stuff
<SeerKan> some help pls, i installed vsftpd on my server but i can only log in with anonymous, how can i make it so all the users from my server have ftp access ?
<tatters> snort-inline-mysql
<btdown> siriusA try my sources list http://rafb.net/paste/results/7FJJDr25.html
<zarephath> drj: Ahh..ok then how bout trying ping -c3 192.168.0.211:<your port number>?
<drj> ping 192.168.0.211:43567
<drj> ping: unknown host 192.168.0.211:43567
<zarephath> drj: Ahh..ok then how bout trying ping port 21
<Cornu> drj: I assume you set up your ftp server to listen to the port 43567 instead of 21 ?
<tatters> well I cd to the directory then /snort-inline-mysql and it sasy no bash command found
<_jason> tatters: snort-mysql is in the repositories, is this different?
<drj> pinging 192.168.0.211:21 doesnt work..   yes i told glftpd to listen on 43567..
<tatters> ye its a binary download  compiiled  with  snort-inline
<tatters> not from repos
<_jason> tatters: ./file, if you are in the directory
<zax1> how do i know if i run a 386 kernel or 686 ?
<_jason> zax1: uname -r
<tatters> yup tried that got bash command not found
<zax1> can u elaborate jason, i am very green
<zarephath> zax1: Do you want to know how to know if you need to run one or the other?
<_jason> tatters: chmod +x file
<tatters> no bash command found
<zax1> yes jareph
<_jason> zax1: in accessories > terminal, type 'uname -r'.  The last 2 numbers will tell you
<tatters> I done that already
<_jason> zax1: I mean 3
<zax1> k, thanks
<_jason> tatters: ls -l, on pastebin please
<ptorp> i have a NGS usb showcam plus the system detected but dont work , sy dont have dev/video0
<tatters> jason that command should it just list a few lines of txt regarding ddrx etc?
<DarKSideS> Hiya guys
<shukhrat> Good Day All !
<DarKSideS> i was wwonderin If ya could help me real quick
<_jason> tatters: yes, if there are too many just do ls -l *snort*
<SiriusA> anyone else got nvtv installed?
<_jason> DarKSideS: just ask, if someone knows they will try :)
<DarKSideS> How can i Use my Ipod on Ubuntu?
<shukhrat> i have problem with directory \var\www\
<_jason> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<djp> SiriusA, yes. it is in the universe repo
<DarKSideS> Woot.
<Pasteurized> hi all
<djp> SiriusA, i use it to pump movies out to my tv with overscan
<djp> SiriusA, i use it with the nv driver
<shukhrat> i would like replace .html file with my own in directory \var\www\ but can't why ?
<zax1> how do i configure samba on ubuntu ?
<tatters_> drwxr-xr-x  3 tatters tatters 4096 2006-03-03 12:16 Desktop   <--that what I got back
<SiriusA> djp, could you paste your sources.list? because mine dont work
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<SiriusA> djp, i enabled universe repo, but its still not there :(
<Pasteurized> Is anyone could help me to fix my firefox problem ? It crashed, and dont want to be launch anymore
<snowblink> shukhrat, for a start you should be using forward slashes. Assuming those were just typos, then it's a permissions issue.
<djp> SiriusA, are you using synaptic?
<SiriusA> djp, yes
<Pasteurized> either after reinstall or in safe mode "-p"
<nixbox> hi all
<djp> SiriusA, did you refresh the repo list after enabling the universe repo?
<nixbox> i was installing ubuntu on an old machine, after the installation and probably before configuration, the machine got reset, now i can boot into ubuntu but it has a blank xorg.conf file
<_jason> tatters: is the snort thing in your home directory?
<shukhrat> snowblink: i cound any change in this directory why ?
<nixbox> is there an X configuration utility that I can run?
<Eidan> ok guys.....
<shukhrat> *cound'nt
<_jason> nixbox: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nixbox> thanks
<Eidan> i've edited /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ptorp> i have a NGS usb showcam plus the system detected but dont work , sy dont have dev/video0
<SiriusA> djp, yes. i just tried this sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Eidan> this is the output
<Eidan> i've a nvidia 6600 GT agp 8x
<tatters_> -rwx--x--x  1 tatters tatters 3410313 2006-03-03 12:14 snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql
<Eidan> Section "Device"
<Eidan> Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] "
<Eidan> Driver "nvidia"
<Eidan> BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<Eidan> EndSection
<djp> SiriusA, follow these steps... http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse.
<Eidan> is correct?
<snowblink> shukhrat, probably because you don't have permission to
<_jason> Eidan: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<Eidan> what is?
<setuid> I need to build the _exact_ same kernel that I'm running on Breezy, from source, because /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/ doesn't have a full build tree of modules required for building third-party modules. How can I do this without breaking my running kernel (which includes modules in /lib/modules/volatile, like fglrx)
<Cornu> you can past text there to share
<ptorp> help
<Eidan> oh
<Eidan> sorry
<shukhrat> snowblink: how get permission ?
<_jason> tatters: yes, './snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2' will execute that file
<shukhrat> add to group ?
<snowblink> shukhrat, man chmod
<DarKSideS> this is the thing, Im On live CD.... ubuntu... annddd I cant seem to save to anywhere, im trying to use my ipod to store... but i cant seem to
<DarKSideS> any Ideas?
<shukhrat> snowblink: in terminal ?
<snowblink> !chmod
<ubotu> I guess chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<Eidan> someone can tell me if is correct my configuration?
<Eidan> i've no acceleration..
<snowblink> shukhrat, yes, in a terminal
<DarKSideS> chmod?
<DarKSideS> !chmod?
<ubotu> it has been said that chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<Eidan> noeone?
<Feerx> can anyone give an example of you to use the flags for the date command? like date -d (dosnt work)
<Feerx> tere is like 1000 options in the man page but i can get them to work =)
<SiriusA> djp, i did that.... look at my sources.list i send you the url... i updatet, but still no luck :(
<UBL> date +%d
<DarKSideS> so any ideas on Mounting my Ipod?
<shukhrat> dear snowblink could you explain little bit wath is this chmod ?
<shukhrat> *want
<Feerx> UBL: oh.. thanks missed the + sighn
<tatters_> jaso sry but how do I  run it , I get bash: snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2: command not found
<shukhrat> *what is chmod ?
<_jason> tatters: what did you type exactly?
<setuid> Anyone know?
<setuid> I need to build the _exact_ same kernel that I'm running on Breezy, from source, because /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/ doesn't have a full build tree of modules required for building third-party modules. How can I do this without breaking my running kernel (which includes modules in /lib/modules/volatile, like fglrx)
<snowblink> shukhrat, open a terminal. Type in: man chmod. Read it.
<tatters_> well I cd to directory / snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2
<DarKSideS> snowblink , any idea on how i can Mount my ipod?
<_jason> tatters: that's now what I said.  type exactly './
<_jason> erm
<_jason> tatters: that's now what I said.  type exactly './snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2'
<tatters_> do I have to cd to the directory first ?
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: generally speaking from Hoary release to later versions (not sure about the Dapper release) it should be able to detect it immediately and show up iPod under the Nautilus window
<_jason> tatters: you have to be in the directory it is located
<DarKSideS> Im using a live CD, I would think it differ's?
<tatters_> tatters@server1:/opt/lampp/sbin$ ./snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2
<tatters_> bash: returns No such file or directory
<_jason> tatters: what does 'file snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2' say?
<Eidan> i've some trouble....
<Eidan> root@ubuntu:~# sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Eidan> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<Eidan> :(
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: technically no, so long as its not Dapper or else I'm not sure
<DarKSideS> Dapper?
<Eidan> some one can help me?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell DarKSideS about dapper
<hatake_kakashi> Eidan: you forgot to install a package before installing the nvidia kernel I presume
<tatters_> ERROR: cannot open `snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql2' (No such file or directory)
<badzony> i need some help
<_jason> tatters: that means you are not in the right directory I guess
<Ng> Eidan: have you installed the nvidia-glx package?
<DarKSideS> ok, welll that would still need me to store it, any commands i can use, i mean i cant save shit.
<Eidan> yes
<Eidan> Ng
<Eidan> after that i receve that error
<DarKSideS> --Delete S&*t
<Eidan> what can i do?
<Eidan> i'm in dapper flight 4
<Eidan> (don't tell me to go in ubuntu+1 no one speak there.. :)
<Ng> Eidan: dpkg -L nvidia-glx to see where it is, try running it with the full path
<hatake_kakashi> Eidan: did you install nvidia-settings?
<Eidan> yes
<tatters_> snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, statically linked, not stripped
<djp> SiriusA, your sources.list looks fine... i'm stumped... sorry
<hatake_kakashi> Eidan: and you followed the instructions from the ubuntu site?
<SiriusA> djp, ok, is it maybe because i installed the nvidia drivers manually?
<_jason> tatters: now do the ./snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysqlsnort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql.gz
<Eidan> yes hatake
<_jason> tatters: bah you know what I mean
<SiriusA> someone else got "nvtv" installed?
<Eidan> and is a fresh installation..
<Eidan> what i've to do?
<DarKSideS> and my windows is ntsc, so i dont think it would save there.
<DarKSideS> :-\
<DarKSideS> Damn it
<btdown> siriusA heres the sources list again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9672
<zax1> how can i add more resolution options ?
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: ntfs
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: and no, ubuntu wouldn't touch those parts
<DarKSideS> yea
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, maybe it was a video card :)
<btdown> siriusA what does it say when you do a "apt-cache search nvtv"
<zax1> i only have 320x240 and 640x480
<DarKSideS> NTSC = Film, sorry im tryin to multi task.
<DarKSideS> Ummmm So What can I do
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: check to see if nvidia-glx-config is under /usr/sbin by doing 'which nvidia-glx-config'
<tatters_> tatters@server1:/opt/lampp/sbin$ ./snort_inline-2.1.3b-mysql  ->>Segmentation fault
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: ?
<zax1> any ideas ?
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, the tv standards ntsc pal and so on :-)
<_jason> tatters: well you ran it, no figure out why you get a seg fault.  If I were you and really wanted this thing I would compile it from source
<xpjiang> man cpu
<ompaul> !resolution
<_jason> tatters: s/no/now
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> zax1, ^^
<SiriusA> btdown, no output --> no result
<SiriusA> btdown, with your sources.list
<zax1> thanks ompaul
<S0me1> zax1, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarKSideS> which nvidia-glx-config  ... as root?
<asdr> can someone tell me if the 386 version recognizes 2 processors
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: ah ok
<SiriusA> btdown, but i had to comment "deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ breezy-seveas freenx" out
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: yes
<ompaul> !tell DarKSideS about nvidia
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: it appears DarKSideS has already read that or something
<ompaul> DarKSideS, don't know if anyone pushed that towards you alread?
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, ahh
<tatters_> k jason thnx, I just cant figure out Y runnig this is not happening nvr tried a bin file bfr so it dont help its not working
<zax1> s0mel, i get command not found
<_jason> ubotu: tell tatters about compile
<DarKSideS> LoL, Ummm dont think so, now, another issue, since it's LIve cd, i never created a root account, what would that be.... cause i pressed enter on pass, and error
<SiriusA> btdown, maybe the problem is, that i installed the nvidia driver manually?
<zax1> ii run kubuntu, dont know if it makes any diferance
<_jason> tatters: grab the source and compile it, the most important step in this process is reading the README and INSTALL files usually included
<hatake_kakashi> DarKSideS: and before when I asked you, you said no :P
<DarKSideS> hatake_kakashi, What are you talking about man?
<hatake_kakashi> ahh ffs I got muddled up :p
* DarKSideS is type lost
<ompaul> !tell DarKSideS about root
<tatters> Well I beentrying to  avoid  compiling it seems pretty time consuming  but I guess I shall have to learn at some point
<btdown> siriusA hrm could be...i've always apt-getted it... sorry.
<ompaul> DarKSideS, there is a disabled root by default, so we think like there are super user powers but not used by root read that page I had the bot send you
<S0me1> zax1, it's same
<S0me1> zax1, it's same
<S0me1> zax1, ls /etc/X11
<zax1> vi instead of ls ?
<zax1> no such file or command
<S0me1> zax1, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<S0me1> you must put sudo
<zax1> i did
<zax1> i have no x11 directory
<btdown> hrm is there an apt-get flag/switch to see what repo a certain package is located in?
<DarKSideS> hatake_kakashi, warty@ubuntu:~ $ sudo which nvidia-glx-config
<S0me1> zax1, no. X11 not x11
<DarKSideS> i aint get no feed back
<shukhrat> snowblink: it's not working again
<zax1> damn case
<shukhrat> snowblink: are u here ?
<S0me1> zax1, ubotu gave you nice site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> DarKSideS, have you broad band?
<DarKSideS> Yea.
<ompaul> DarKSideS, get a more modern one
<S0me1> zax1, read it please
<DarKSideS> I cant
<DarKSideS> I cant save.
<ompaul> DarKSideS, that has about a months support left
<zax1> somel i followed that but with the sam results
<shukhrat> snowblink: how isntall midnigth commander ?
<zax1> i'll try and stick to right casing...
<DarKSideS> i was trying to download, and save to my iPod But nothing.
<davro> doe anyone know what the best kernel framebuffer vga setting would be for the resolution of 1440x900 ?
<shukhrat> how isntall midnigth commander ? (mc)
<shukhrat> *install
<davro> sudo apt-get install mc
<gnomefreak> any idea how to test 3d accel? direct rendering is yes but my fps is only at 2000 is that normal? i thought higher
<DarKSideS> the whole point is for me to get to save files on my iPod
<ompaul> DarKSideS, if you have other operating systems we can show you how to write the disk to it
<DarKSideS> I Have Windows. But My internet isn't working on it, One reason for me using the Live cd was to get the drivers i need to get that up and running.
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: i would use synaptic because im not sure what the package name is
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search midnight commander should give you a list of the packages and choose what one you think it is than apt-get install
<shukhrat> i need midnight commander ?
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: you asked how to install it
<gnomefreak> i figured you wanted it
<DarKSideS> sooo yea, im left dolo.
<shukhrat> is it posible install Midnigth Commander
<shukhrat> ?
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: yes it is
<gnomefreak> should be
<Ng> sudo apt-get install mc
<shukhrat> how ?
<gnomefreak> didnt we just go over this :( shukhrat use the command that ng just gave
<SiriusA> ah i think i know why i cant install "nvtv"
<SiriusA> because there is no package for amd64
<ompaul> shukhrat, it requires you have universe enabled
<SiriusA> :(
<shukhrat> gnowefreak
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: ?
<[balayhashi] > if I install kubuntu-desktop i still get to keep gnome , and be able to choose between the two of them in the begining of every session?
<DarKSideS> any ideas you guys, im really left with nothing here.
<shukhrat> gnowefreak Ubuntu say's Coulnd't  find pakage name mc
<badzony> i need help
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: i would look into it. there is a command that will allow you to use 32 bit on a 64 kernel i wanna say its chwmod  or something like that
<salvouy> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 but never asked me for root password on the installation, just user. now i wanna login as root and am asked for root password, how can i set it up ??
<kuja> [balayhashi] : Yeah
<shukhrat> ompaul how enable universe
<gnomefreak> shukhrat: enable the universe repository
<shukhrat> ?
<badzony> i need help!!!
<DarKSideS> Bleh.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shukhrat about universe
<kuja> salvouy: Your first account is the root account. The passwords are shared.
<DarKSideS> Anyone.
<kuja> salvouy: Ubuntu doesn't believe in operating under root.
<ompaul> !tell shukhrat about universe
<kuja> sudo is to be used as a replacement.
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Makaraki> hello people, what's goin on? Nobady knows if in Linux exists any kind of softw similar to guitar pro?
<ompaul> !tell salvouy about root
<dabajizz> hello
<ompaul> salvouy, please read the message from the bot
<gnomefreak> Makaraki: in synaptic ive seena  few but im not sure what guitar pro does
<badzony> what is meaning of this TCP/IP fingerprint:
<badzony> SInfo(V=3.81%P=i686-pc-linux-gnu%D=3/3%Tm=440861FC%O=21%C=1)
<badzony> TSeq(Class=TR%TS=0)
<badzony> T1(Resp=Y%DF=N%W=4000%ACK=S++%Flags=AS%Ops=MNWNNT)
<badzony> T2(Resp=N)
<badzony> T3(Resp=N)
<shukhrat> :) thanks it should be work !
<badzony> T4(Resp=N)
<badzony> T5(Resp=Y%DF=N%W=0%ACK=S++%Flags=AR%Ops=)
<badzony> T6(Resp=N)
<shukhrat> :) thanks it should be work !
<badzony> T7(Resp=N)
<badzony> PU(Resp=N)
<shukhrat> :) thanks it should  work !
<gnomefreak> badzony: please dont paste in here
<dabajizz> i  want to lean how to suppot my cleint on
<dabajizz> my net work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ng> !tell badzony about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, can you take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9673
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=badzony@80.74.163.*]  by ompaul
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, i just found a amd64 package, but it wont install (not ubuntu compatible???) what can i do? -f install dont work also
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: can you paste your source.list file on pastebin please
<Makaraki> gnomefreak:its for play and edit tablatures in midi format normally you download files and you can play those songs that's more or less what guitar pro does
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, sure, one moment
<gnomefreak> Makaraki: i would look in synaptic or at packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> badzony: please use a pastebin in the future
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Makaraki> gnomefreak: I will do the same as well
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=badzony@80.74.163.*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<badzony> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: your not madpilot are you?
<badzony> can u answer now
<ompaul> !tell badzony about paste
<oskude> omg, another reason to go back to hoary, evolution 2.4 cant disable html mails... LOL ?!
<ompaul> badzony, sorry I don't know the reason for it
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, if this is a nick, no :)
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: i need you to open up /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the contents of it to pastebin
<DarKSideS> :-\
<DarKSideS> iPod?
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, ah i see why you ask... b/c its the one who pasted this
<DarKSideS> iPod? anyone
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, yes, i use this sources
<oskude> i doubt evolution has an irc channel where i can rant :)
<oskude> why the f**k does someone want to take away option to disable html mail ?!
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, its just about dependecys :(
<oskude> i think imm getting to be a novell hater :)
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: the versions are not matching and thats why i need to see YOUR list
<Cornu> clear
<gnomefreak> oskude: it doesnt take much :(
<LinuxJones> Morning everybody
<ompaul> badzony, I suggest that you paste it in a paste bin with a how you got / detected it and then post the question if someone can help they will, then you have a point of reference if you have to go to a mailing list
<DarKSideS> mornin
<oskude> ok, who can suggest me a good email client that HAS option to disable html mail rendering ?
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, i use THIS list
<gnomefreak> oskude: sylpheed
<oskude> gnomefreak, noted, thnx
<gnomefreak> oskude: im pretty sure it does i havent had to do that tho but thought i saw something about it
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, thats the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9674
<oskude> gnomefreak, i have read that evo2.2 had it by accident, and 2.4 has it as plugin (has to be compiled with) and may brake things... lol?
<irvs10tz> guys, need help here.. i'm installing an x-ms-dos-executable software here.. i already downloaded wine but the set-up won't initiate... need help here....................
<gnomefreak> lol oskude
<DarKSideS> :\
<oskude> yeah, i gotta find out who thinked that noone wants to disable html mail
<oskude> that makes me think novell = spammers :)
<DarKSideS> Dang it..so there's no solution ppl?
<me2win> for what?
<DarKSideS> to connect my iPod
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: run sudo apt-get update  than run sudo apt-get -f install and let me know what happens but really without seeing you list theres not much i can tell you. because it sounds like you have backports enabled. also are you one breezy?
<DarKSideS> while using live CD
<Zoroaster> a defrag utility in Ubuntu?  does one exist?
<Morg> When I first start Firefox, right click on a link and do Save As, I get the Save As menu, but then the original right-click menu shows up again too. Anyone else have this problem?
<erUSUL> Zoroaster, no need for one
<me2win> DarKSideS, no
<me2win> Morg, yes
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, im on breezy, i updated, and i will post you my sources i used before... (i changed them to the one i send to you)
<Morg> me2win: Know if there's any way to fix it? Sometimes the browser crashes when I do a Save As.
<DarKSideS> any way i can create a partition On a ntfs drive?
<Zoroaster> erUSUL, so, the linux file system never gets fragmented?
<DarKSideS> while using live cd?
<Spliffster> hi room, has anyone expected the "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." error of configure with ubuntu ? (gcc is installed)
<me2win> Morg, not sure, I think it's just a buh
<me2win> bug*
<erUSUL> Zoroaster, such a little that it does not represent a problem
<trappist> Spliffster: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oskude> how i love these corporate websites, so easy to find an email address...
<Spliffster> trappist: ty, will try
<me2win> Spliffster, do you have build-essential?
<me2win> nvm, he helped you
<EricNeon> hi all~
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9675
<Spliffster> me2win: doesn't look lik ... some stuff is beeing installed now ...
<Zoroaster> erUSUL, thanks for the info
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9674
<erUSUL> Zoroaster, np
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, im on amd64
<DarKSideS> .?
<DarKSideS> partitioning?
<Spliffster> trappist, me2win: that's it. thank you guys, i owe you a c(_)!
<Spliffster> cheers
<me2win> Spliffster, np
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: your sourceslist looks nothing like the one you posted before
<gnomefreak> you need to use mad pilots list if that was your full list you gave me you have alot of work to do with it
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, yes as i told you, i changed it to the one madpilot posted
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, to check out, if this solve the problem
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: the one you showed me is nothing like madpilots list so if you opened /etc/apt/sources.list as i asked you too you would see the real sources list
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, uhm, we'r stuck on this one :) i took madpilots list, and pasted it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, the updated
<SiriusA> *then
<irvs10tz> guys, need help here.. i'm installing an x-ms-dos-executable software here.. i already downloaded wine but the set-up won't initiate... need help here....................
<bigmoe> anyone knows how rdesktop is
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: look for me too help you i would need to see it if you dont paste it to pastebin find someone else to help you under your conditions
<bigmoe> used
<DarKSideS> can we Partiton a drive Using LiveCd?
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: 16bit app??
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, uhm, ok wait
<sudharsh> DarKSideS: better still download the gparted live cd
<zeedo> bigmoe: man rdesktop or run grdeskdtop or run tsclient
<DarKSideS> that would be awwwesome, but i cant save it man,// idk how to mount my iPod
<slavik-lt> I want to compile xsupplicant and it needs the cryptolibrary, what is the nameof the cryptolibrary?
<slavik-lt> !xsupplicant
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik-lt
<DarKSideS> !mounting ipod
<ubotu> DarKSideS: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<sudharsh> DarKSideS: i do hav a mp3 player...it gets detected automaically..mounts itself in /media/usbdisk
<oskude> so, sent a rant email to novell :) asking why they removed "disable html rendering"
<DarKSideS> i tried , Nothing.
<oskude> i doubt they answer, but i feel better :)
<sudharsh> DarKSideS: try 'mount /dev/sda1'
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9677
<slavik-lt> I want to compile xsupplicant and it needs the crypto library, what is the name of the crypto library?
<sudharsh> wait a sec..else see if banshee helps
<DarKSideS> warty@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount /dev/sda1
<DarKSideS> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sudharsh> u did plug in ur ipod..didnt u
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: the command is apt-get -f install  (no package name )
<bigmoe> can i use rdesktop like program but without GUI
<sudharsh> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<DarKSideS> yea
* DistroWatch sal alll
<gnomefreak> just use apt-get -f install
<sudharsh> hey ubotu knows somethin..tried that wiki page?
<Morg> I found a fix for that Save As thing if anyone's interested.
<slavik-lt> ubotu, tell meabout open1x
<bigmoe> zeedo: can i use rdesktop like program but without GUI
<oskude> i wonder if evolution2.4 also parses javascript...
<sudharsh> slavik-lt: ubotu is a bot :)
<sudharsh> !openlx
<ubotu> sudharsh: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<filleokus_> Hi, how stable is Ubuntu 6.04, is it worth getting instead of 5.04
<oskude> filleokus_, no.
<filleokus_> im using arch now, and want to test ubuntu (again)
<filleokus_> ok
<sudharsh> filleokus_: not now..wait till april
<badzony> how i can scan with nmap another network, i am 192.168.31.xxx and target is 10.194.31.xxx?
<bigmoe> Kubuntu is 6.04
<Morg> me2win: You had that problem too, right?
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, hmhm now he wants to DEINSTALL nvtv.... maybe because i tried before to install the pacakge via dpgk?
<gnomefreak> filleokus_: go with 5.10
<Mandible> 5.10 is very stable
<nalioth> badzony: use nmapfe
<filleokus_> oh ok 5.10 mybad
<Mandible> 6.04 will be stable in another month
<ompaul> filleokus_, please talk about that in #ubuntu+1 :-) 5.10 is the stabe version
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: let it do what it needs to
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, ok, its done
<oskude> how long does hoary still have updates ?
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: now is nvtv in the repos?
<gnomefreak> oskari: 18 months
<SiriusA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9678
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<ompaul> oskude, 18 months starting last april
<sudharsh> oskude: 18 months
<gnomefreak> it will get updates until oct
<oskude> thnx, maybe ill go back hoary..
<filleokus_> Hmm, i386 is the way to go for amd64? i dont get that mouch extra power or, with amd64 version?
<badzony> nmapfe command not found
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9678
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, and thx for the help btw.
<oskude> hmm, or debian stable. it has still evolution lower than 2.4...
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: run the comand apt-cache search nvtv let me know if its in the repos
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, no its not
<M_A_K> Is there a network profile switcher similar to quickswitch for Ubuntu?  I am not happy with the current methd of switching profiles.
<slavik-lt> where do I get the crypto library?
<bigmoe> gnomefreak: is there a remote login program without the GUI
<gnomefreak> i have nvtv in my repos :)
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: run apt-cache search nvtv
<Belea_> i can make a firewall to let only a few programs to go..  not ports..  just programs ?
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, i did.... no output
<gnomefreak> bigmoe: i dont know
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, maybe there is no amd64 package?
<gnomefreak> !info nvtv
<ubotu> nvtv: (Tool to control TV chips on NVidia cards under Linux), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.4.7-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 948 kB
<slavik-lt> !crypto
<ubotu> slavik-lt: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: its in breezy
<ompaul> oskude,  edit preferences, and choose mail preferences and look at the tabs
<ompaul> oskude,  and I don't use that program
<luite> slavik-lt: libssl / libssl-dev
<_jason> SiriusA: you're right, only packages for 386 packages.ubuntu.com
<oskude> ompaul, ?
<zax1> my booting process hangs after  * checking battery state
<badzony> nalioth: nampfe command not found
<gnomefreak> good reason than :)
<SiriusA> :(
<gnomefreak> _jason: what about chown it?
<_jason> SiriusA: although dapper seems to have amd64 packages
<nalioth> badzony: spelling is a plus.  n m a p f e
<ompaul> oskude, you asked how to turn off html mail
<zax1> i was following advice bout reconfiguring my xserver-corg, and now it does not boot at all
<slavik-lt> ty luite
<zax1> can any one help with that ?
<SiriusA> _jason, is there a way to compile it from sources?
<oskude> ompaul, hmm, it works with evolution 2.4 ?
<_jason> SiriusA: probably
<badzony> yeah nmapfe
<SiriusA> gnomefreak, chown means to run i386 packages on amd64?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell badzony about repos
<nalioth> badzony: enable your universe and multiverse repo
<Davey`> SiriusA: no... it means to set the owner and optionally group of a file
<_jason> SiriusA: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=33758
<Davey`> (or files)
<zax1> uboto: tell zax1 how to flipping fix his computer!
<oskude> ompaul, i didnt ask. i just didnt found the option anymore, and www said its removed in 2.4...
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: its a command not sure what they do with it i dont run 64bit
<bigmoe> is there a remote login program without the GUI
<gnomefreak> bigmoe: as in ssh?
<ompaul> oskude, well www is not right for 5.10 version (2.4.1)
<Ng> SiriusA: I think you mean chroot
<zax1> !tell  zax1 how to flipping fix his computer
<gnomefreak> Ng: thats my fault
<ompaul> oskude, where on www did you find that
<oskude> ompaul, you mean there IS an option for it, where ?
<gnomefreak> and yes chroot would be it
<SiriusA> _jason, thx, theres the source
* gnomefreak brb
<ompaul> oskude, I already told you one moment please
<ompaul> oskude,  edit preferences, and choose mail preferences and look at the tabs  <<-- there
<bigmoe> gnomefreak: i'll try it
<SiriusA> _jason, but it says "architecture" = i386, can i build it?
<slavik-lt> what package has yacc?
<zax1> my booting process hangs after  * checking battery state  was following advice bout reconfiguring my xserver-corg, and now it does not boot at all, to top it all iam as green as they come and dont have a clue on how to sort any of it again
<slavik-lt> there are 4 that synapticshows
<ompaul> oskude, where on www did you find that, this is wrong information and so should be changed
<_jason> SiriusA: where?
<nalioth> slavik-lt: install bison
<zax1> is there a way to quickly REinstall it ? or fixInstall it ?
<slavik-lt> nalioth: ty
<oskude> ompaul, im searching where i found that.. and please show me where to disable html rendering
<_jason> SiriusA: oh I see, umm strange.  Maybe you should contact the person that built the amd64 pacakges, or grab the source for the dapper amd64 packages and take a look
<SiriusA> _jason, ok thx alot
<oskude> ompaul, http://www.nabble.com/2.4.2.1-and-html-mail-t1077578.html
<zax1> help :'(
<ompaul> oskude, in mail preferences you can stop reading it, and in composer preferences you can stop yourself sending it
<SiriusA> _jason, who is the roadmap for dapper? is there any release date?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<SiriusA> ubotu, thx :)
<ubotu> SiriusA: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> SiriusA: its ubotu thanks :)
<oskude> ompaul, so i go where ? account - edit - ?
<gnomefreak> brb
<bigfoot1> Using Soundconverter, the minimum bitrate i can make mp3s is 64. How can i get it lower (to save space)?
<oskude> ompaul, i just cant find it... got a screen shot or so ?
<oskude> ompaul, are you just quessing or do you have evolution 2.4 there that has disable html ?
<ompaul> oskude,  edit preferences, mail preferences there is a tab with html that is one job, let me know when you find that
<oskude> ompaul, im in "HTML Mail"
<oskude> ompaul, im in "Mail Preferences" - "HTML Mail"
<_usama> plz help me http://pastebin.com/581942
<ompaul> now if you don't want to sent html mail you don't have the second box checked
<ompaul> oskude,  now if you don't want to sent html mail you don't have the second box checked
<oskude> ompaul, hmm i ment RENDERING hmtl...
<oskude> ompaul, i dont want to see those pix300 text spams...
<mihai_> i have installed the openssh-server and i've configured it for port 2000. ussualy i use ssh user@host to connect, but this takes by default port 22. what command should i use in order to create a succesful connection ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can i find out what's using my sound card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mihai_: -p 2000
<Kamping_Kaiser> ssh -p 2000 user@server
<gnomefreak> the wiki for xgl needs to be changed
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser:  lspci should tell you the soundcard you have
<linuxboyfriend> l
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: I'm wondering whtas using it, not what it is :)
<CarlFK> is there an apt-get command to install the source of some package?
<Nebu> salve a tutti, ho trovato questa stanza sul sito ubuntu.mondonerd.com , qualcuno  cos gentile da darmi qualche spiegazione su ubuntu, non ci capisco gran che e non riesco a installarlo sul pc
<ompaul> oskude, now I understand your question, as yet I don't have an answer
<oskude> ompaul, doh
<CarlFK> Nebu: /join #ubuntu-es ?
<oskude> as i said its removed, and i cant think why...
<S0me1> Kamping_Kaiser, lspci -v
<CarlFK> Kamping_Kaiser: lsof
<tritium_> That's not Spanish.
<_jason> CarlFK: apt-get source
<Nebu> carlFK ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> CarlFK: tried that
<gnomefreak> looks it to me
<_jason> it maybe?
<S0me1> Kamping_Kaiser, or dmeg
<gnomefreak> IT
* oskude is writing novell next to ms in my little black book ;)
<gnomefreak> italian*
<tritium_> yes
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> oskude: put dell in there too they suck with support :(
<Nebu> ok ubot, grazie, scusate
<badders> Afternoon all.
<oskari> #suomi
<zAo^> lo badders
<oskari> #windows
<pulver> hey! what do u have to type to compile gftp with ssl support? did a 'sudo apt-get source gftp'. what should the ./configure line be like?
<oskude> gnomefreak, but they books rock (disassebmbling with manuals) is like a charm (atleas latitude c800 and cp233)
<navaneeth> how to change resolution of login screen?
<gnomefreak> i never seena  manual for my pc so i wouldnt know :(
<fek_> moin
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: you change the imamge :( i havent found a way for res
<gnomefreak> image*
<pulver> the default ubuntu gftp dosen't have ssl support =/
<tritium_> pulver: it already has it.  Don't recompile it!
<S0me1> navaneeth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CarlFK> _jason: apt-get source - thanks
<S0me1> navaneeth, and try gnome-display-properties
<pulver> tritium_: it has? how do u activate it then?
<gnomefreak> S0me1: that will fix res in gnome not gdm
<tritium_> pulver: you just use it
* gnomefreak has been through everything i could think of 
<oskude> lol? apt-cache search email client gives me 4 results...
<gnomefreak> although you might beable to open the config file for the gdm (if there is a seprate one) and edit it that way
<ompaul> oskude, no idea, but frankly as it is already on the machine at that stage why be worried about it?
<S0me1> gnomefreak, thanks mate
<oskude> ompaul, ? cant compute
<badders> whats peoples current solution for sharing certain folders (mozilla profile/documents whatever) across a few different machines (specifically 3 for me) with offline operation? I have a central server (4th machine) i can use, but the offline operation is vital. iFolder looks promising but looks a pita to set up
<gnomefreak> S0me1: yw
<ompaul> oskude, be better if the anti spam kit took it out and left it so you could not see it
<bigfoot1> i have a 128kbps mp3 file. how can i shrink it down to 32 kbps?
<dan_> How do i get a bluetooth dongle to work?
<oskude> ompaul, no thats not an option for me i WANT disabling html...
<ompaul> oskude, I use 5.10 with thunderbird, so that is not an issue for me it occurs as you want it
<oskude> ompaul, does thunderbird have disable html rendering ?
<pulver> tritium_:  im trying to login using gftp (gui version) but it says that i have to use encryption then disconnects
<tritium_> pulver: are you selecting sftp as the protocol before you connect?
<pulver> tritium_: nope how do u do that :)
<ompaul> oskude, let me look, my spam trap tends to grab it all
<oskude> ompaul, :)
<oskude> ompaul, i dont trust spam traps...
<tritium_> pulver: there's a little drop-down in the upper right corner where you select the protocol
<oskude> ompaul, and sometimes there are allso funny spams :)
<oskude> ompaul, to me its like commercials in tv, they amuse me...
<oskude> alone the thought there are people who pay for that crap, lmao
<pulver> tritium_: oh i need glasses lol.. anyway i don't see sftp in it, well i did removed gftp before when messing around...
<oskude> ompaul, dont need to search for the html thing in thunderbird, ill give it a try
<tritium_> pulver: it might list ssh rather than sftp
<blekos> hi,
<zAo^> who can help me with a dhcp-'problem' ?
<tarwin> hey, whoa, I just installed Ubuntu and I'm really really impressed
<tarwin> guess, I'll stick to it!
<zAo^> in /etc/resolv.conf I get "search lan" as the first line, but I dont want this one :)
<oskude> tarwin, welcome to the club :)
<tritium_> rock on, tarwin :0
<tritium_> :)
<blekos> openoffice2 -last nigts update- is not running ok, in gnome, while in kde fine
<tarwin> this was so smooth and easy
<tarwin> years of SUSE are nearly forgotten ;)
<Feerx> how do i put a result of at command onto a variable in a shell script.. user="U_VAR" dosnt really work =)
<tritium_> Feerx: you can use `` or $().  e.g., sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) uses the command "uname -r"
<oskude> Feerx, this is ver usefull http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<gnomefreak> why cant i find a testing tool for 3d :(
<pulver> tritium_: ok.. ssh2 is there.. is that the one? selecting it says something about initiating protocol when trying to login and then the program hangs
<Feerx> tritium_: dont really get that ether =) edit my command so V_VAR get the user name
<tonyyarusso_work> I need to extract one of four images from an animated gif and save it separately; can someone help me do that in Gimp?
<Ng> tonyyarusso_work: gimp loads animgifs such that each frame is a layer, simply copy the layer you want to a new image, or something like that
<tritium_> pulver: yes, ssh2.  What do you know about the other end you're trying to connect to?
<vnrat> what's ur enviroiment
<vnrat> u r current
<tonyyarusso_work> Ng: Okay, I'll see if I can manage that.
<ryan> can I ask a technical question here?
<oskude> !ask
<vnrat> k
<ryan> I've got a problem with my printer
<vnrat> and .. ?
<tonyyarusso_work> Ng: How do I isolate layers in the first place?
<JesterFred> u
<ryan> I tried to install the native hplip driver
<ryan> and since then I can't print anymore
<tritium_> Feerx: which command are you  using?
<ryan> I'ts a hp psc 1610
<ryan> and I removed the hplip driver
<tritium_> Feerx: your user name should be stored in the env. var. USER
<ryan> and reinstalled cupsys and some librarys
<Feerx> tritium_: using date +%A  and want to ad it to D_VAR
<ryan> after deleting the config files bud it didn't work
<JesterFred> Does the Ubuntu team produce any BIGMEM linux kernels for those of us with more then 2 Gig memory?  I do not see any in the normal repositories.
<oskude> ryan, i got a HP psc1200, and i had to add it first in System - administration - printing, and for ooo2 i had to run "oopadmin2"
<SeerKan> !find mc
<pulver> tritium_: heh thats me too trying to run vsftpd with ssl and connect to it works fine with secureftp
<SeerKan> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<vnrat> so
<oskude> ryan, but i didnt have to do anything in oopadmin2, it was there after i just launched that program...
<ryan> I'ts there " System - administration - printing, " where it can't find it anymore
<tritium_> pulver: ah, okay.
<vnrat> i want to install
<ryan> and I reinstalled that, too
<SeerKan> a question ... apt-get install mc or apt-get install mc.1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 ?
<oskude> ryan, mine was not automaticly found neither (but in hoary it was:) so i had to add it manuall
<tritium_> Feerx: I do recommend you read the howto that oskude suggested
<ryan> well in the dialog is no recognized printer
<ryan> but befor I could add it there
<ryan> (before the hplip-thing)
<lesshaste> anyone here speak polish?
<oskude> ryan, i didnt have it neither in "recognized printer"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-47-144-216.cable.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ryan> well, what should I choose?
<pulver> tritium_: do you know any dependencies for gftp that i might have messed up that is needed for this to work?
<ryan> network-printer?
<SeerKan> a question ... apt-get install mc or apt-get install mc.1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 ?
<tritium_> pulver: it if installed, its dependencies were satisfied
<oskude> ryan, local - use another ... port, usb - and then select the driver
<tonyyarusso_work> Ng: Okay, I was able to figure out how to drag the layers apart, but I can't seem to change the focus to the one I want so I can copy it.  Do you know?
<Manny> I have to convert an rpm to a deb package. http://www.fship.com/demos/rpm2targz an do rpm ->tgz but it requires rpmoffset which I haven't installed
<ryan> usb printer 1?
<SeerKan> i tryed sudo apt-get install mc and it tells me he can't find the Packaged
<ryan> therre are 1 - 16
<pulver> tritium_: ok, well thanks for your help, its  a bit clearer to me now
<gnomefreak> SeerKan: make sure you have universe enabled
<oskude> ryan, i took usb1
<Manny> is this the right route, i.e. compile http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/slackware/slackware_source/a/bin/rpmoffset.c additionally?
<SeerKan> gnomefreak universe ?
<Telarian02> Hello, I'm a linux newbie and ubuntu is my first distro, I have a linksys USB nic and everything i can find on the web says you have to unplug and plug it in to get it to work....anyone know how i can activate it at startup?
<SeerKan> how do i enable it ?
<gnomefreak> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Burgermann> Hi. I really need some help installing Ubuntu. My CD-ROM drive is failing during the installation :S. I got so far that I could enter a mirror, but it seems it still want's to install from CD :(
<tritium_> pulver: not sure why it's not working for you...
<ryan> Isn't working
<ryan> can't even print a testpage
<oskude> Burgermann, put a "#" before the line "cdrom:..." in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso_work> Burgermann: Those sound like different problems...could you clarify?  Does the drive fail, or does it get confused and use the CD instead of the net connection?
<oskude> ryan, is your priner on, was there a right driver for you printer there ?
<ryan> jup
<ryan> as I sead
<ryan> before it worked
<ryan> with the psc 1600 driver
<ryan> and it was in the recognized printer field
<Fub> my sound has died
<Fub> anyone has any idea what is wrong?
<dan_> how to i send stuff to my phone with a bluetooth dongle?
<Burgermann> tonyyarusso_work. The drive fails, since it's an old laptop. I've downloaded a mirror but everytime I get to the step 'Install base system' in about 30-70% it fails. :( If I could only install through the internet instead of CD
<SeerKan> gnomefreak how can i verify if i have or not universe ?
<oskude> ryan, hmm, did you allready reboot, or reconnect the printer...
<Telarian02> Can anyone help with the usb wireless nic?
<ryan> yes, more than once
<Burgermann> tonyyarusso_work: I was hoping there was a way to use the CD for boot, but install from the internet
<ryan> and the hp-info tool recognizes him
<oskude> Burgermann, i hope theres an option somewhere to test that the cd is okay...
<ryan> the printer
<Burgermann> oskude: I don't think my drive can read the entire CD
<ryan> without problems
<oskude> ryan, hmm, i have a fresh breezy installation and i just had to add the printer, worked (didnt install any extra packages)
<christian_> hooooooooooooollla
<gabrielmacedo___> hey.. myt Breezy dont open the lan ports.. i just use the 80.. the IM programs running but dont conect...
<ryan> Well, for me it worked at the beginning too
<Mattia> ragazzi salve
<Burgermann> oskude: Hmn. Now it says that the file ./.disk/base_components had a wrong md5 check sum :S
<DarKSideS> :(
<ryan> until I tried something out
<Mattia> avrei un problema chi mi aiuta fentilmente?
<ryan> with hplip
<oskude> Burgermann, so maybe there went something wrong in download or burn process..
<christian_> why?????
<DarKSideS> ppl ANYWAY to connect my iPod
<Telarian02> burgermann: i had to boot on my primary cdrom but it wouldn't install so i had a second cd in slave and installed off of that
<DarKSideS> ??
<tonyyarusso_work> Burgermann: Hmm.  I know of places to point you to for entirely CD free install, I wonder if they would help?
<gabrielmacedo___> hey.. myt Breezy dont open the lan ports.. i just use the 80.. the IM programs running but dont conect... How i correct this? i dont install firewalls..
<tritium_> !ipod
<oskude> is there a NETINSTALL cd for ubuntu  ? (like debian has)
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Burgermann> tonyyarusso_work: that would be nice :)
<tonyyarusso_work> oskude: I don't think so specifically, but there's some information...
<tonyyarusso_work> !networkinstall
<ubotu> Install without a cdrom, recommended for people with broadband https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<ryan> Is there another way to configure cups with ubuntu
<ryan> ?
<oskude> netboot is too much hassle for me (as i never did that)
<tritium_> ryan: the gnome print tool
<SeerKan> how can i verify if i have or not universe ?
<oskude> love that debian 50mb businesscard iso image...
<tonyyarusso_work> Burgermann: It's gotta be possible, I'm just not quite sure how.
<ryan> The gnome-print-tool isn't working
<ryan> anymore
<tritium_> what happened to it?
<DarKSideS> is there anything i can do to better my Situation?
<ryan> well
<Burgermann> tonyyarusso_work: thx for the tip. I'll try and figure it out :)
<Telarian02> I'm still looking for help with a linksys USB wireless nic card???
<LjL> oskude: yeah, me too. but i haven't found anything like that for ubuntu
<ryan> I compiled hplip
<ryan> and installed it
<oskude> LjL, roger
<SeerKan> how can i verify if i have or not universe please?
<ryan> but it dind't work
<Nermal> lo lo
<ryan> and now it doesn't recognize the printer anymore
<Nermal> lo lo :)
<oskude> SeerKan, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryan> even though i reinstalled cupsys and some other print-related tools
<LjL> SeerKan: try "apt-cache show outguess", if it does show a package and doesn't say "not found", you have it
<ryan> after uninstalling the hplip
<LjL> SeerKan: (that's just a random package from universe i happen to be looking at right now)
<oskude> SeerKan, or you should allso see it while doing apt-get update
<ryan> but the hp-tools (hp-info, hp-levels) recognize the printer
<linuxboyfriend> plz help me http://pastebin.com/581942
<LjL> how come that, when i try to connect to jabber.org (using Kopete, SSL mode), it complains that the certificate is invalid? from what i've been able to google, the certifying authority for jabber.org *is* listed in my KDE Crypto settings
<ardchoille> A friend gave me a webcam. What can I do with it? Which apps work with it?
<S0me1> linuxboyfriend, try !
<ardchoille> never had a web cam before
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: try "sudo aptitude install x-window-system-dev"
<gnomefreak> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is, like, totally, now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<oskude> omg, aptitude
<Telarian02> still needing advice on USB wifi nic???
<funkyHat> oskude, is that ok? :P
<gnomefreak> how can i test the 3d accel it seems low to me is there something i can view in 3d that 2d wont allow you to view?
<ryan> it's a hp psc 1610
<ryan> usb
<oskude> i use allways apt-get...
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, glxgears
<tritium_> aptitude has some nice advantages
<LjL> oskude: then i suggest you give aptitude a chance.
<Profichilla> How can I change the OSS default sound device?
<gnomefreak> funkyHat: 2d can view them
<DarKSideS> iPod working on unbuntu live cd?
<DarKSideS> !ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: is that OK http://pastebin.com/582016
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, 3ddesk
<gnomefreak> my fps is around 2000 it seems low
<oskude> dont want to start a flamewar, i use apt-get.
<funkyHat> I use apt-get because it's easier to type
<oskude> apt-get worked for allways, so i dont need anything else...
<hantar> gaim-vv  and gaim are compatible?
<oskude> +me
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: no, it doesn't seem very right. does "apt-cache policy x-window-system-dev" show anything under "Installed:" ?
<M_A_K> Does anybody know of a good graphical system tray network profile switcher for ubuntu?
<oskude> and aptitude is an frontend for apt-get anyway...
<LjL> funkyHat: i use "apt" because it's even easier ;)
<gnomefreak> ok installing now ty funkyHat
<tritium_> oskude: yes, but it can do things apt-get can't
<LjL> oskude: aptitude is not a frontend for apt-get
<gnomefreak> aptitude is supposed to handle depends better
<oskude> and has more places for failures...
<oskude> LjL, it uses also apt-cache ?
<oskude> apt-cache show aptitude...
<LjL> oskude: aptitude uses neither apt-get nor apt-cache afaik
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: http://pastebin.com/582024
<oskude> as i said i dont want a flamewar, anyone whould use what he wants...
<tritium_> of course, oskude
<LjL> oskude: of course. just remember that aptitude is *not* a front-end to apt-get, that's just false
<BSDinux> aint aptitude just a gui for apt-get?
<LjL> BSDinux: no.
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: I am trying to solve this for the last two hours :(
<oskude> "aptitude is a terminal-based apt frontend"
<LjL> !tell BSDinux about aptitude
<BSDinux> lol
<gnomefreak> ok now i have 3ddesktop installed how to i use it?
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: what program are you trying to compile?
<funkyHat> apt != apt-get
<tritium_> no, BSDinux.  aptitude keeps track of what dependencies a package pulls in, and removes those dependencies if the package gets removed.  atp-get can't do that
<oskude> !frontend
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: its one of my economics related software
<BSDinux> ok
<smoalne> hello
<ShedPlant> Hi all :)
<BSDinux> i use synaptic if i dont apt-get
<tinus> hi
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: now! do you have any idea whats going wrong?
<tinus> i need some help
<tinus> i just got my ubuntu live cd
<oskude> btw. does aptitude allso want to remove myslq when trying to remove exim4 ?
<tinus> and i would like to access my fat32 partition
<LjL> oskude: anyway, it's not that apt-get has anything wrong. it's just that if you install something like, say, x-window-system-dev, which installs a ton of dependencies and which is likely to be removed later, apt-get becomes a mess -- since removing it will involve manually removing every package
<funkyHat> tinus,
<funkyHat> !ask
<tinus> how do i do this?
<BSDinux> you have to mount it vfat
<funkyHat> !ast
<ubotu> funkyHat: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<funkyHat> gah
<funkyHat> !ask
<smoalne> could someone pls tell me what a good c++ compiler package is for linux
<Shigutso> Can anyone help me? I am new in Linux and in Ubuntu, and I have some doubts... anyone??
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: no. the configure is complaining about missing X headers, but if you have x-window-system-dev installed (which you do), you have the headers
<tinus> how do i mount it vfat ?
<BSDinux> create a folder, example mkdir /mnt/fatdisk
<LjL> smoalne: g++
<dan_> how to i send stuff to my phone with a bluetooth dongle?
<LjL> smoalne: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<smoalne> shigutso: what's happening
<ShedPlant> tinus, if you click on the Rubber Ring at the top of the desktop, that'll bring you to Help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<BSDinux> then: mount -t vfat /dev/yourdisk# /mnt/fatdisk
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ShedPlant> There are instructions on mounting fat partitions in the Starter Guide.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: then how can I tell configure script about that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium_
<smoalne> LjL: what's the name of the program itself ? essential
<clearscreen> my Acer 5023WMLI laptop just doesnt properly installs my Wireless network card.. I have tried acer-hk + ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5.inf drivers(also the bcmwl5a.inf driver), which is supposed to install it on wlan0.. however, ubuntu detected it on install as eth0 but even though I power it up in the networking screen, it does not connect to my AP, there's no sign of the wlan0 adapter that supposedly had to be installed by ndiswrap
<Shigutso> smoalne, i don't know how to upgrade my Firefox, or any program, because I am not the root
<clearscreen> lol that's a long message
<tinus> it says permission denied
<dan_> how to i send stuff to my phone with a bluetooth dongle?
<BSDinux> you need root access
<BSDinux> use sudo
<tinus> yes
<BSDinux> sudo mount
<smoalne> root is not set when you first start up
<tinus> but i don't know the password
<tritium_> clearscreen: but we appreciate that you did it all in one line, rather than hitting enter 400 times
<BSDinux> oh
<LjL> smoalne: build-essential is a package that will install GCC (C compiler), G++, make and other things needed for most compiling
<trappist> tinus: it's your password.
<smoalne> do sudo passwd root
<gnomefreak> tinus: your user password when you use sudo
<yuri_> hi people. I'd like to change my default fm from nautilus to konqueror. I already have kong installed
<Shigutso> in terminal?
<yuri_> konq*
<trappist> smoalne: that defeats the whole purpose of ubuntu's sudo setup.
<smoalne> LjL: oh ! I was looking for a front end ?
<btdown> yuri_ You want to change *to* Konqueror???
<trappist> smoalne: an ide?
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: it really depends on the program...
<yuri_> yes
<LjL> smoalne: but you did ask for a C++ compiler ;)
<DarKSideS> ANYWAY that i can save under Live CD?
<LjL> smoalne: try anjuta perhaps
<smoalne> True .. lol
<Shigutso> smoalne, Ok, I changed the password... and now? May I have to login using root?
<elenita> hola a todos ;-)
<btdown> yuri_ sorry...cant help you, but usually people get rid of Konq..not the other way around...
<tinus> i changed my password but it still says that access denied when i try to mount the fat partition
<BSDinux> anjuta is nice.. but i always get back using the text editor and the terminal
<smoalne> I'm just used to it, and wanted to ease the transition between using a text editor and a compiler
<ShedPlant> What's wrong with Konquerer?
<LjL> btdown: do they?
<tritium_> smoalne: they're 2 different beasts
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: ok leave it, i wanna ask one more thank, I was thinking that whethe it is possible to install kde-3.5 via apt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: yes it is, see kubuntu.org for the repositories
<BSDinux> why don't you simply instal kubuntu
<btdown> LJL heck thats the only reason a lot of people dont use KDE.
<yuri_> so... how do i make konq default?
<linuxboyfriend> LjL: ok thanks
<LjL> BSDinux: 'cause it doesn't include kde 3.5 ;)
<gnomefreak> brb
<cppnewbie> hello again
<LjL> btdown: oh well.
<ShedPlant> yuri_, isn't there an application preferences somewhere in the System menu?
<tinus> well, first i would like to see how it works
<Shigutso> How do I install an application using the terminal? What is the command?
<tinus> i have little linux experience
<LjL> !tell Shigutso about shortapt
<tinus> but i want to get on top of it
<cppnewbie> can someone tell me how i can exit to the command console alone? tried installing the nvidia/nforce drivers and it tells me i need to exit X
<LjL> linuxboyfriend: if the program you're compiling is open-source and all, i can try it here.
<oskude> Shigutso, sudo apt-get install name-of-the-package
<Shigutso> LjL, "shortapt 'name of the file'" ??
<DarKSideS> sigh
<LjL> cppnewbie: try ctrl+alt+backspace, it will restart X
<DarKSideS> ANY WAY WATSOEVER
<LjL> Shigutso: no
<DarKSideS> a terminal command?
<DarKSideS> anything?
<BSDinux> tinus, hod do your commands look like?
<LjL> Shigutso: read the message ubotu sent you
<BSDinux> how
<Shigutso> ok... thx
<cppnewbie> thanx ljl will do
<yuri_> ShedPlant: yes, but it does not have a tab for fm, only for terminal, mail and browser
<oskude> Shigutso, to search you can do "apt-cache search some thing to search"
<ShedPlant> Oh ok.
<Shigutso> hmmm thanks oskude
<tinus> what do u mean how do they look like ?
<BSDinux> what did you enter in the command line?
<oskude> Shigutso, and for seeing specific package do "apt-cache show name-of-the-package"
<tinus> theymkdir / mnt/fatdisk
<tinus> as u said
<_jason> DarKSideS: did the wiki suggestions not work?
<LjL> oskude, that's all explained in the Ubotu factoid i sent you, don't worry
<LjL> you = him
<BSDinux> sudo mkdir /mnt/fatdisk
<tinus> did i mistype it ?
<tinus> oh
<tinus> ok
<BSDinux> whenever you need root access but are not logged in as root you can use sudo
<tinus> well i did it
<oskude> LjL, i assume with "aptitude" ;)
<BSDinux> k, now you have to mount the disk
<tinus> and it didn't say anything
<tinus> how ?
<ShedPlant> Maybe it worked, tinus ;)
<LjL> oskude: as i have written that factoid, yeah
<bag> hi all
<bag> Anyone knows where to find the spezific ubuntu patches? Such as the new logout menu?
<BSDinux> find out the name of the disk. do you use parallel or serial harddisks?
<dan_> how to i send stuff to my phone with a bluetooth dongle?
<tinus> parallel
<gnomefreak> ompaul:  you here still?
<LjL> oskude: though only for installing. i do suggest "apt-cache search" and "apt-cache show" for the rest
<BSDinux> is it partitioned?
<Dr_Willis> dan_,  i ended up using the KDE bluetooth tools.
<tinus> yes
<tinus> i have 3 partitions
<tinus> 1st is ntfs
<ompaul> gnomefreak, according to rumour anyway
<BSDinux> ok
<tinus> second is fat 32
<BSDinux> one harddisk?
<tinus> and 3rd is ntfs
<DarKSideS> someone plz help me
<tinus> yes
<tinus> one
<ompaul> gnomefreak, sup ?
<tritium_> !tell tinus about enter
<_jason> DarKSideS: I've given you the wiki page, did that not work?
<BSDinux> ok, in that case your fat partition should be hda1
<tinus> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> ompaul: im on the wiki for xgl and they tell you to install mesa well mesa is not a package who would know what it should be and beable to edit it?
<tinus> ok
<Shigutso> When I execute the command "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox", Linux installs the version 1.0.7. Doesn't he know that there is already the version 1.5.0.1 ??? How can I install the newer version??
<tinus> so i type /dev/hda1/mnt   ?
<LjL> !tell Shigutso about firefox1.5
<gnomefreak> i asked on #xgl-ubuntu and he didnt know who could edit it
<DarKSideS> no
<BSDinux> type: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/fatdisk
<LjL> Shigutso: also, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<DarKSideS> I did everything there.
<DarKSideS> i added a folder named ipod
<DarKSideS> I added the line it said
<DarKSideS> and nothing,
<ompaul> gnomefreak, not doing xgl yet staying in 5.10 mostly for this channel to check stuff, anyone should be able to
<Shigutso> LjL, ok... I will try :/
<dan_> Dr_Willis - how to i acces that software?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, sudo apt-cache search mesa<<-- I would start looking there
<tinus> i hope i won't lose any data
<LjL> ompaul: i would start by not using sudo in front of apt-cache ;P
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yeap I know it does not need sudo
<Dr_Willis> dan_,  i searched for bluetooth in the synaptic program, and installed anything that looked good. :P
<BSDinux> you wont
<gnomefreak> ompaul: there are a bunch of mesa packages none of them just mesa
<LjL> ompaul: yeah, i know you do, just picking on you :)
<ompaul> LjL, a fair point and wwell made
<dan_> Dr_Willis - i installed what you said, but how do i access the programme?
<smoalne> shigutso: yeah you should be all set
<ompaul> gnomefreak, the number may have changed but something like this apt-cache search mesa
<BSDinux> fat is well supported, tinus, no worries
<DarKSideS> anything left to do?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, doh
<Dr_Willis> dan_,  could check the menus, or run the programs from the shell - if no icons.
<Shigutso> smoalne, so I can now login with Root?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, libgl1-mesa
<ompaul> !tell Shigutso abou root
<LjL> Shigutso: why do you need to login as root?
<Shigutso> LjL, because I can't do anything without the root
<ompaul> Shigutso, have a look at the page that the bot sent you, we don't need root here
<Shigutso> see
<DarKSideS> ...?
<trappist> speaking of libgl1-mesa, I can't seem to convince Xgl/compiz to use it.  judging by the GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing error, it's using the nvidia gl libs
<DarKSideS> ..>?
<LjL> Shigutso: that's strange, i can do everything i like without root
<LjL> Shigutso: do you know about sudo?
<gnomefreak> thats my point there is no mesa verison its gonna be something like mesa-common-dev or mesa-utils
<ompaul> !tell Shigutso about root
<Shigutso> I used Samba to share my folder with the other computer that uses Windows
<Dr_Willis> !bluetooth
<ubotu> somebody said bluetooth was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<Shigutso> but when I try to acess the shared folder
<Shigutso> i need a password
<ompaul> Shigutso, I have not used root and I keep my box up to date
<Zag0R> !smb
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Zag0R
<ubuntu> chatche
<LjL> Shigutso: (what shared folder?) that's probably your *user* password it's asking you
<Shigutso> but how can i know the password, if i didn't do anything?
<LjL> Shigutso: if you have enabled root, you're now likely to have some problems
<Dr_Willis> Shigutso,  use 'sudo smbpasswd -a LinuxUserName' and set up a password for your linux user.
<Shigutso> no... i tried my username and password
<Dr_Willis> Shigutso,  that will allow access to their home dir.
<Dr_Willis> Shigutso,  its  a SEPERATE password.. you need to create it.
<trappist> ompaul: any advice on GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing when I run compiz?
<LjL> Shigutso: oh... if it's a Samba issue, then it has nothing at all to do with root. follow Dr_Willis's advice
<Dr_Willis> Shigutso,  it dose not have to be the same as theior login password.
<gnomefreak> nm let me try this :(
<DarKSideS> LjL, can you at all help me?
<Shigutso> hmmm...
<LjL> DarKSideS: what's the problem?
<Shigutso> but i tried everything
<Shigutso> and i can't acess the folder
<Shigutso> but I created the share
<Dr_Willis> Shigutso,  so you ran the command ---> 'sudo smbpasswd -a LinuxUserName'   allready then?
<DarKSideS> I want to be able to save on my iPod, problem is, im running ubuntu on Live cd.
<Shigutso> and it says the who created the share was the root
<Shigutso> but i am not the root...
<DarKSideS> so i cant really save anything on my HD
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<BSDinux> what filesystem?
<gnomefreak> i miss read it :(
<Shigutso> ok, i will try this command
<paolob> Hi guys. I want to change the applications menu for all users, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/ says me to do "http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/", but it doesn't work in breezy. How do I do it? thank you!
<LjL> DarKSideS: look in the /media directory, there should be links to all your HD partitions
<DarKSideS> and i need to save some files on my ipod to fix my Windows. and Install ubuntu
<smoalne> LjL: so there isn't any really good front end to use ? I should just use a text editor ?
<Dr_Willis> Shigutso,  samba is a very complex, and powerfill system. :P its also got a lot of 'defaults' set to be as secure as it can be.
<LjL> DarKSideS: though i'm not really at all experienced with the live cd
<BSDinux> darksides, what filesystem do you have on your HD? ntfs or fat32?
<LjL> smoalne: is anjuta bad?
<Shigutso> hmmm i think i get it
<BSDinux> anjuta is a bit limiting
<Shigutso> i will try to acess the folder now
<ompaul> trappist, not a clue
<Shigutso> brb :)
<DarKSideS> ntfs
<DarKSideS> i tried saving to my windows
<tritium_> smoalne: you could look into eclipse, perhaps
<DarKSideS> i obviously cant
<LjL> DarKSideS: indeed, you cannot write to NTFS under linux
<BSDinux> hmm.. writing on ntfs is possible but not really supported...
<yggwork> good morning can somone help me, i have an smb share that i can mount and write to find from windows but when i mount it in linux i can only write to it as root. //olya/storeage /mnt/storeage   smbfs   rw,username=yggdrasil,password=password,uid=000,user 0 0 sorry to be a bother ive read the man page and tried different stuff
<BSDinux> you need to install the ntfs tools
<froud> is there an ubuntu.com URL where version 4.10 can still be downlaoded?
<oskude> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<DarKSideS> i wish i could
<DarKSideS> but that would involve downloading
<DarKSideS> and i cant save.
<oskude> i want the word "evil" back in ntfs :)
<tritium_> !tell DarKSideS about enter
<LjL> DarKSideS: you *can* install programs
<BSDinux> the live cd has a virtual disk
<BSDinux> should be possible
<GutterPunk> !xgl
<tinus> yes
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<ShedPlant> Yeah, you can install stuff as long as you don't reboot.
<DarKSideS> Ok. so let me go ahead and install that
<cppnewbie> :'(
<LjL> DarKSideS: writing to NTFS is extremely unsafe. be aware that you could destroy your data.
<DarKSideS> Awwww damn
<DarKSideS> I mean
<DarKSideS> Nothing wrong with that
<DarKSideS> I mean
<cppnewbie> ljl i still get the message that im running an x server even when i go to failsafe terminal
<paolob> Hi guys! How do I modify the gnome menu for all users? thank you!
<DarKSideS> I formatted my Pc last Night
<DarKSideS> sooooo
<DarKSideS> no biggie
<tritium_> DarKSideS: please read what ubotu sent you about "enter"
<LjL> cppnewbie: then try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" (or "kdm" if you're not using gdm).  later, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" will restart X
<BSDinux> you want to recover files from a formatted disk?
<cppnewbie> aha! thanx lemme c
<DarKSideS> understood,sorry,it wont happen anymore.
<tritium_> cppnewbie: you can also use "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop", etc.
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> sounds smaller :D
<tritium_> no worries, DarKSideS.  Thanks :)
<froud> I need to obtain a copy of 4.10 to support FreedomToaster.org, is there a URL at ubuntu.com where I can still get  hthe ISO?
<Shigutso> Dr_Willis, THANK YOU SO MUCH.. it worked :D
<BSDinux> well, if it's really important data, you should find some tools to recover them
<tritium_> froud: cdimage.ubuntu.com should still have it
<smoalne> actually, nevermind ... pico is pretty easy to use, I'll just have to get used to not being spoon fed when working with objects
<DarKSideS> seee I added this line to /ets/fstab/
<DarKSideS> /dev/sda1               /mnt/ipod               auto    noauto,user,rw 0 0
<froud> tritium: thanks
<ShedPlant> Surely /etc/fstab
<DarKSideS> sorry. did i just use "enter" again?
<DarKSideS> yea.
<ShedPlant> Btw is anyone using TwinView here?
<BSDinux> try installing ntfsprogs... you probably could recover some lost data
<tritium_> ShedPlant: I have in the past.
<Dr_Willis> ShedPlant,  i have in the past also. :P
<DarKSideS> would this be the ipod??......     /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 auto noauto,users,exec,umask=000,uid=warty 0 0
<Dr_Willis> shedi,  oddly seems that under dapper - it quit working for me.. not sure what the deal is.
<ShedPlant> I can't test my settings atm, because I'm at work, but maybe later I'll need some help with it.
<BSDinux> sda1 should be your serial harddisk
<LjL> DarKSideS: "uid=warty"? you're using warty?
<DarKSideS> yea.
<DarKSideS> live cd.
<LjL> err... it's *sort of* old
<DarKSideS> Yup
<DarKSideS> LoL.
<BSDinux> lol
<DarKSideS> I was an Ubunto fan, back like almost a yr ago?
<DarKSideS> ubuntu.
<ShedPlant> X recognises the extra space, but the monitor doesn't turn on. I think I need to configure my "ConnectedMonitor" option better.
<yggwork> good morning can somone help me, i have an smb share that i can mount and write to find from windows but when i mount it in linux i can only write to it as root. //olya/storeage /mnt/storeage   smbfs   rw,username=yggdrasil,password=password,uid=000,user 0 0 sorry to be a bother ive read the man page and tried different stuff
<DarKSideS> so i stil l have the cd's i requested.
<BSDinux> shedplant, i don't use twinview, but i used cinerama for a while
<BSDinux> or at least option "clone"
<ShedPlant> tritium, Dr_Willis, were the monitors you were using identical?
<Dr_Willis> ShedPlant,  i used a LCD and the TV out.. so No. :P
<BSDinux> you need 2 device, 2 monitor and 2 screen sections
<BSDinux> and a serverlayout section
<cyorxamp__> Hi I am using xubuntu and as a result on a new installing I don't think I get archive manager - so can someone name a few good 'zip' type programs (one like WinRAR would be great) ??
<DarKSideS> soooooooooooo,, i guess there's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING i can do
<tritium_> ShedPlant: nope.  A laptop LCD, and either TV out, or an external CRT or projector
<Dr_Willis> yggwork,  the 'using samba' book is aviliable online. and is well worth reading if you are going to use samba a great deal.
<tritium_> ShedPlant: you read the docs under /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx?
<ShedPlant> Are you sure, BSDinux? I don't think you do for Twinview, but then, I can't get it to work.
<BSDinux> darksides, install ntfsprogs
<kemik> Cyorxamp: unrar-nonfree
<kemik> Cyorxamp: in univ/multiverse i think
<ShedPlant> I'll have a look at those, tritium, thanks.
<cyorxamp__> kemik, and it deals with practivally everything? and a nice GUI ?
<BSDinux> not "twinview", but dual screen anyway
<kemik> Cyorxamp: no it's CLI...
* gnomefreak thinks this is weird ill bb im gonna play with it
<DarKSideS> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarKSideS
<DarKSideS> BSDinux,  where would i get it..?
<yggwork> ok
<yggwork> thanks
<cyorxamp__> nah that's poo, need an 'archive' type program that can deal with practically everything and a nice GUI - any more ideas?
<kemik> cyorxamp__: the one that goes with ubuntu... or does it depend on too much gnomestuff ?
<BSDinux> dakr, use apt-get ntfsprogs
<ajith> hello..can anyone plz tell me how to install 3d driver for cle266 in ubuntu5.10
<cyorxamp__> kemik, well I have xchat, firefox etc... and xfce is GTK 2... so I suppose
<tritium_> ajith: which video chip?
<cyorxamp__> but can no one think of others (i like choice :P)
<oskari> #fin
<ajith> tritium:- via CLE266
<kemik> cyorxamp__: wine+winrar :P
<oskude> cyorxamp__, how about asking apt-cache and googling...
<cyorxamp__> hehe
<alolex> does ubuntu use a sort of "control panel" like windows osx or suse so you can control your hardware?
<cyorxamp__> oskude, this is one of those questions I find difficult to word
<cyorxamp__> alolex, good question... any one know?
<oskude> cyorxamp__, apt-cache search zip
<succubus__> what would be the best way to go about installing php
<BSDinux> use synaptic
<oskude> cyorxamp__, and then googling for the progs you found to see if they a pretty enough...
<stockholm> how can i install packages during d-i run?
<jcole> non-linux question... i'm trying to figure out the name of an animated movie where the plot is a girl trying to get a formula, for doscile human hybrid species to reproduce so they won't die... i think they wear a bracelet or something that keeps them alive...
<_filip__> Is it possibel to add a package so it be installed when installing Ubuntu?
<DarKSideS> apt-get ntfsprogs
<stockholm> i need to load the madwifi module before network autodetection can work
<DarKSideS> I got an error
<DarKSideS> warty@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get ntfsprogs
<DarKSideS> E: Invalid operation ntfsprogs
<DarKSideS> warty@ubuntu:~ $
<DarKSideS> warty@ubuntu:~ $
<kemik> jcole: wrong channel
<BSDinux> apt-get install ntfsprogs
<kemik> DarKSideS: install
<geniusvicks> I always have to sudo to access the other drives on my harddisk
<kemik> DarKSideS: and dont paste multiple lines in here, it's called 'spamming'
<geniusvicks> how do I do it without using sudo
<alolex> use su?
<jcole> kemik: what if i want to rent it and watch it on ubuntu? ;)
<alolex> login as root?
<kemik> geniusvicks: mount with umask or  uid
<BSDinux> genius, change the owner
<ajith> tritium:- ubuntu finds the video card as unichrome  (via) cle 266 but there is no 3d support
<geniusvicks> how to change the owner
<kemik> jcole: i guess that's ok then... uhm
<BSDinux> in fstab using the user= or uid=
<DarKSideS> anoter error
<BSDinux> or if it's just temporary use chown
<DarKSideS> another*
<kemik> DarKSideS: prefix with "sudo"
<Shigutso> How can I configure my "Start Button", like program locations, etc?
<geniusvicks> also I'm planning to buy a video accelerater card'
<geniusvicks> Will any card work in Linux
<BSDinux> darksides, you should have installed linux a year ago using extfs and you wouldn't ahve a problem at all recovering files...
<oskude> geniusvicks, i got radeon, works. but im gonnay buy nvidia (because of a particular software)
<BSDinux> genius, nvidia is best
<gnomefreak> nvidia are good cards most are supported on ubuntu most are auto detected too
<setuid> How do I know if I'm running Breezy or 5.10?
<gnomefreak> setuid: lsb_release -a
<bas_> Does anybody know if there are any sources for apt for Drapper flight?
<setuid> Release:        5.10
<setuid> Codename:       breezy
<bas_> i am having trouble to install certain packages
<setuid> hrm... so they're the same. I wonder why ATI considers them different.
<gnomefreak> setuid: what do you mean?
<geniusvicks> but I have to consider my budget
<setuid> gnomefreak: ATI's driver installer
<bas_> setuid: uname -a
<setuid> gnomefreak: It wants me to choose one or the other
<stockholm> what are the package management tools during d-i run? dpkg and apt-get are not yet there. does apt-install work?
<setuid> bas_: nope, that doesn't do it
<gnomefreak> choose breezy
<Shigutso> How do I configure the "Applications" Menu???
<setuid> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> bas_: that just gives you the kernel version
<cppnewbie> hey again, when i apt-get i get an error about something with "/var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> version is, like, totally, to check version of Ubuntu use lsb_release -a
<oskude> stockholm, if the package is not in cd, and you dont yet have net. its not gonna work
<geniusvicks> I have only Rs.4000 which is about $80
<stockholm> can i install the linux-restricted-modules before network auto-contiguration?
<humon> what's the difference between ubuntu 5.10 and ubuntu 5.10 "breezy badger"?
<bhearsum> has anyone here used software suspend 2 on a system with an nfs root filesystem?
<gnomefreak> humon: there is no difference
<stockholm> oskude: the package is on the cd
<oskude> stockholm, try insmod
<Biggi> Hello. Does anyone know how to make Konqueror open my folders in seperate windows in stead of tabs?
<stockholm> oskude: dude, the package is not installed yet
<gnomefreak> 5.10 is code name breezy badger
<LjL> humon: "breezy badger" *is* the nickname for version 5.10
<regeya> humon: both are 5.10
<humon> gnomefreak: ok
<cppnewbie> anyone that knows wazza prob here? :S
<regeya> humon: that's a bit like asking what the difference is between Mac OS 10.4 and Mac OS Tiger
<oskude> stockholm, hmm, i though you need only to install a module... dunno ever done what you want...
<bas_> gnomefreak: yes, you are right
<regeya> wait...those are exactly the same
<eth0> hi, could anyone help me, i can't get gnomebaker to burn a dvd bin file?
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: you have more than 1 apt running
<Shigutso> How do I configure the "Applications" Menu???
<oskude> stockholm, but im pretty sure google knows that
<eth0> and apparently it's supposed to do so
<cppnewbie> i dont. at least i think so, how can i figure it out?
<gnomefreak> either synaptic or updater ot you are apt-geting something else
<cppnewbie> none of these
<cppnewbie> it tells me something
<cppnewbie> lemme tell ya
<Cyorxamp> What is the Archive Manager package called!?
* stockholm giggles
<gnomefreak> fileroller?
<cppnewbie> open (13 Access Denied)
<cppnewbie> wazza? :S
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: you mean that archive manager?
<BSDinux> sudo?
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: use sudo
<cppnewbie> ah
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update or whatever command used
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, I think so.. are there any other good ones (i.e. can do alot of formats and has a GUI?)
<trappist> pitti_: how can I get involved in the firewall spec?  or does the guy who got the bounty get exclusive access?
<cppnewbie> same again
<gnomefreak> fileroller is the only one i know of for sure and its gui
<cppnewbie> it dled something but what i wanted didnt download
<cppnewbie> i think that is
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: do you have permissions to use sudo?
<cppnewbie> of course
<cppnewbie> i used it and it worked, however when it reached a certain place it stopped
<cppnewbie> saying something about a lock again
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: what did you download?
<clearscreen> what's the difference between the cd and dvd version of ubuntu? dvd version just includes more software?
<cppnewbie> is it possible that this occurs if this thing is already in the system?
<gnomefreak> clearscreen: i think so
<ajith> tritium:- can you help me..
<vniki> someone has the xgl subsystem?
<gnomefreak> clearscreen: but with the repos enabled they are same
<gnomefreak> i have xgl
* gnomefreak playing with it looking for hacks for it :)
<eth0> hi, could anyone help me, i can't get gnomebaker to burn a dvd bin file?
<eth0> and apparently it's supposed to do so
<vniki> mmm is good?
<cppnewbie> is it possible that this thing with the lock occurs if this thing is already in the system?
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, hey I am using xubuntu (ubuntu with xfce) and i just installed fileroller... can I expect an icon to appear on the xfce menu? or that a stupid thing to think?
<gnomefreak> vniki: its ok but its not gonna work on all systems
<Shigutso> what is the application that can open .DEB files ??
<Cyorxamp> Shachaf, dpkg
<geniusvicks> I opened fstab but I dont see any uid or uname column
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: you might get one but normally not when it asks you to save it just use fileroller to open it
<Dr_Willis> open as in 'install' you mean?
<gnomefreak> Shigutso: sudo dpkg -i file.deb will install the deb
<Shigutso> yes :)
<humon> i have trouble enabling direct rendering on my Savage 4 graphics adapter. i've tried both auto detection and manual configuration through the X setup app (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) without success. any hints?
<bas_> Shigutso, adept is a graphical installer, i find it easy to use.
<Shigutso> thanks :D
<gnomefreak> humon: is that vc supported in ubuntu?
<cppnewbie> how can i set my resolution to 1280x1024?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell humon about savage
<geniusvicks> I opened fstab but I dont see any uid or uname column
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: system>prefferences>resolution
<humon> gnomefreak: i'm not sure. it certainly detects the card as savage 4
<LjL> cppnewbie: if it's not a choice in the Gnome settings, then try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answering with the defaults to every question except the ones about resolution
<cppnewbie> gnomefreak 1280x1024 isnt in the list
<gnomefreak> humon: you may need to get drivers i dont know anything about savage cards
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cppnewbie about fixres
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: your pm should help
<DarKSideS> ubotu help
<LjL> !tell darksides about bot
<gnomefreak> DarKSideS: what do you need help with?
<oskude> cppnewbie, sure your monitor/graohicscard can handle that resolution ?
<cppnewbie> of course, its fairly new (nvidia 6800gt) :D
<DarKSideS> ubotu ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<DarKSideS> ick
<DarKSideS> i give up
<cppnewbie> lol
<eth0> hi, could anyone help me, i can't get gnomebaker to burn a dvd bin file and it's supposed to do so
<oskude> cppnewbie, if yes, change the monitor refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cppnewbie> aha thanx
<LjL> guys, guys, more often than not specifying the desired resolution in xorg.conf (possibly by running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg") works :)
<LjL> don't go to such great lengths before knowing that doesn't work ;)
<cppnewbie> btw that thing u gave me ljl doesnt work
<oskude> cppnewbie, there you can also change the resolution
<Spec> although, the best way to configure it is using vim...
<LjL> cppnewbie: which one?
<tritium_> cppnewbie: what thing?
<cppnewbie> that sudo dpkg-reconfigure thing
<oskude> cppnewbie, and your monitor has to support that resolution too, not just your graphics card...
<tritium_> it does work, cppnewbie
<humon> gnomefreak: is this a driver?: http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/archive/savage-20051125-linux.i386.tar.bz2
<LjL> cppnewbie: you need to restart X for the new settings to take effect
<cppnewbie> oskude it does :D
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: look in your pm and use that to fix it than
<cppnewbie> k ljl
<LjL> cppnewbie: you can do that by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace (careful: doesn't ask!)
<cppnewbie> kk gnomefreak
<cppnewbie> i know already tried once :D
<_filip__> does somebody know if i can add an package to my Ubuntu cd so the package will be install when installing Ubuntu on my harddrive?
<bas_> default cups/printer config in dapper really sux..
<tritium_> cppnewbie: did you "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" after reconfiguring?
<gnomefreak> humon: dont know i cant open it
<oskude> cppnewbie, ok then i would look i the manual its vertical and horizontal refresh rates and change them in xorg.conf
<cppnewbie> no i meant that i used ctrl+alt+backspace before, not that configuration stuff lol :p
<oskude> cppnewbie, and if you still dont get the res in the GUI, add it in the xorg.conf
<LjL> cppnewbie: then do try either that, or tritium_'s suggestion (though i think that if you do that inside X, gdm won't really restart...?)
<tritium_> cppnewbie: you haven't tried to reconfigure yet?
<bur[n] er> LjL: it will restart
<cppnewbie> not really cuz i didnt know how tritium_ :P
<bur[n] er> cppnewbie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geniusvicks> I opened fstab but I dont see any uid or uname column and I cant edit it, its only a read only file
<bur[n] er> doh, wrong one ;)
* bur[n] er guessed
<LjL> bur[n] er: i'm not so sure, i think the last time i tried it it simply stopped the server -- understandably, since the X terminal will be killed as soon as X is shut down
<LjL> bur[n] er, tritium_: i will try that now
<DarKSideS> ahhhhh
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er: can i set the res for gdm with that command?
<tritium_> LjL: ok.  I didn't mean for him to do that from within X
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> damn
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: that command just lets you choose between kdm and gdm
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh
<cppnewbie> lol i missed a letter before thats y it didnt work :D
<gnomefreak> i really like the ctrl+alt+arrow :)
<gnomefreak> now if i can just get it to stay on a turn :(
<LjL> bur[n] er: "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart" won't restart. i can't check with gdm, but i suppose it would be the same
<tritium_> LjL:I didn't mean for him to do that from within X
<bur[n] er> LjL: you have to make sure kdm is the default first via "dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and pikc kdm
<bur[n] er> LjL: then stop gdm via "invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<JLiquorish> does anybody know if there is a channel about web development?
<bur[n] er> LjL: then start via "invoke-rc.d kdm start"
<bur[n] er> weee, i'm out
<LjL> bur[n] er: kdm *is* the default. the problem, as i said, is that if you do that inside X, the thing will be killed *before* it ever gets to restart
<bur[n] er> JLiquorish: all over ;)  #php if you're into that
<LjL> tritium_: i know
<eth0> hi, could anyone help me burn a bin/cue file?
<bur[n] er> LjL: so just start it from a term
<JLiquorish> thanks bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> LjL: ctrl + alt + f2
<LjL> bur[n] er: i know how that's done.
<oskude> JLiquorish, or maybe some channels of "web ide's" like nvu...
<LjL> bur[n] er: it's just that i previously said that doing "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart" wouldn't work, while you said it would
* tritium_ is still puzzled by how many people prefer V.C. 2 to V.C. 1
<LjL> under X i mean
<bur[n] er> LjL: it would ;)  it does here
<Printer> Hey all.
<bur[n] er> LjL: as long as kdm is the default and running
<LjL> bur[n] er: try doing it *under an X terminal*, not in a console
<bur[n] er> LjL: and it works ;)
<oskude> tritium, whats V.C. ?
* bur[n] er is using gdm currently, but I used kdm yesterday
<LjL> bur[n] er: then i suppose gdm is different from kdm in that respect.
<tritium_> virtual console
<bur[n] er> gdm works the same way
<bur[n] er> anyway, i'm off
<Printer> Anyone manage to sync a Palm in dapper?  My Tungsten E works in Breezy but not dapper yet.
<oskude> tritium, hmm
<bur[n] er> Printer: i haven't tried with my palm TX, but will soon ;)
<bur[n] er> Printer: using gnome-pilot or multisync or what?
<tritium_> oskude: poor little virtual console 1 (accessible via ctrl-alt-f1) is often neglected :(
<LjL> bur[n] er: well, i really don't see *how* it could work. if you run that *inside an X terminal*, *that X terminal will be killed as soon as the "stop" is issued*. which means it will have no reasonable way to restart
<oskude> tristan, aah, no i understand.
<oskude> +w
<bur[n] er> LjL: you use gdm restart, instead of stop/start
<Printer> bur[n] er: I can get it to work with jpilot but not in Gnome/Evolution.
<Krillancello> I may have a problem here.
<oskude> tristan, hups, was for tritium_
<bur[n] er> Printer: aww...  I haven't done it yet, but if I do, i'll let ya know
<LjL> bur[n] er: sure. except a "restart" still has to stop the X server (thereby killing the issuing terminal) before restarting it
<oskude> tritium_, and you where wondering what ?
<bas_> tritium, people think X is running under vc1?
<cppnewbie> k now i reconfigured it, what do i need to do in order for the changes to take effect? :S
<oskude> tritium_, some messages as spitted to tty1 so i use allways tty2+
<tritium_> oskude: I just think it's odd/comical
<LjL> bur[n] er: just look inside /etc/init.d/kdm. you'll see that what the "restart" section does is simply run "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" before anything else.
<tritium_> bas_: no, this is a separate issue
<sesq> hi, in fluxbox always after reboot i lose my wallpapper, how can i set it good ?
<bas_> yes i know but that may be the reason the use ctrl+al+f1t
<LjL> bur[n] er: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9681
<bas_> s/the/they
<oskude> please call it tty1 instead of vc1, sounds like visual c version 1 :)
<cppnewbie> :S...
<cppnewbie> :D
<St_Iron> hello
<tritium_> oskude: it's the first virtual console, though
<gnomefreak> sesq: session.screen0.rootcommand:fbsetbg -l or something like that
<Krillancello> tritium_: It could also be called a virtual terminal, or VT. ;)
<oskude> tritium_, and you see "tty1" on the top...
<LjL> it could also be called a darn console :>
<navaneeth> how do you install files with extension .tar.gz (like the firefox 1.5 i downloaded) on ubuntu?
* gnomefreak wrote it down and dont remember off hand
<oskude> LjL, i call it console, and terminal under x
<LjL> navaneeth: .tar.gz can't be "installed", as they're simply archives, similar to .zip files for example
<bas_> oskude: tty1 is the device /dev/tty1, virtual console is its name..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell navaneeth about ff1.5
<St_Iron> !firefox
<Krillancello> Exactly what does TTY stand for, anyway? I may have known at some point, but if I did I've since forgotten. O_o
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: follow that it works great
<edward0> navaneeth: ubuntu comes with firefox
<St_Iron> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<renewip> how many packages Ubuntu DVD has?
<LjL> navaneeth: you can use "gunzip filename.gz ; tar -x -f filename.tar" to extract them (there's a shorter version involving only "tar", but i never remember it)
<St_Iron> here you are navaneeth
<oskude> bas_, and for "noobs" its better to say tty1 as thats what they see as first...
<LjL> navaneeth: or, under Gnome, i think you can simply double-click on it and a GUI program will be launched to extract
<trpr42> LjL: eventually you will take all those switches for granted. its tar -zxvf file.tar.gz ... would be tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2, etc
<navaneeth> i can extract it anywhere i want?
<LjL> trpr42: "eventually"? i've been using text-mode-only linux for about 5 years :)
<LjL> trpr42: i'm just used to gunzip followed by tar
<Jadi> how can I install OpenOffice 2.0.1 on my ubuntu ? I've downloaded the file and after extracting it I have lots of RPMs.
<LjL> navaneeth: yes, just "cd" to the directory where you want it extracted first (and then, of course, type the *complete* path of the file)
<LjL> navaneeth: under the GUI program in Gnome, i'm sure there is an option to extract to any directory. can't really say, as i don't have Gnome
* oskude is getting some smokes...
<___Viper___> from where i can get Gaim?
<trpr42> LjL: lol. well i guess not eventually. its going on 4 years for myself and i'm starting to pick up syntax faster and faster.. but there was a time when i wouldn't change any of my habits because they were so well learned.
<ShedPlant> http://gaim.sourceforge.net or using apt-get
<tritium_> ___Viper___: it's installed by default
<cppnewbie> :D
<Jadi> how can I install OpenOffice 2.0.1 on my ubuntu ? I've downloaded the file and after extracting it I have lots of RPMs.
<jdl> I'm needing to update my kernel on a breezy box.  Should I be able to slap down kernel.org sources near 2.6.16-rc5, twiddle some config options and expect things to pretty much still be working?  Or are their known gotchas here?
<navaneeth> what about .deb files like that of fluxbox?
<tuv> what is a good touch typing training program?
<ShedPlant> Typing of the Dead, tuv.
<bas_> Krillancello, "tty" is an abbreviation for "Teletype". The first terminals were Teletypes (like remotely controlled typewriters). See subsection Teletypes. A list of Linux devices (the stuff in the /dev directory) may be found in "Linux Allocated Devices" which should be included with kernel sources. It "describes" what each device used for in only a word or two but doesn't tell you how to use them.
<ShedPlant> (not availble for linux afaik)
<cppnewbie> lol
<LjL> trpr42: well, keep in mind that typing the whole gunzip / tar thing is a fine way to spend my time while waiting for wget to complete the download of the tarball in question :)
<cppnewbie> not wineable?
<gnomefreak> how do i get into gconf?
<ShedPlant> I don't know.
<Odice> hi, how can i make my joystick work?, it shows itself in the device manager but when i run jscalibration, it doesn recognize it
<tritium_> jdl: I suggest you install kernel-package, and use make-kpkg to make a .deb of the kernel you build
<tuv> ShedPlant: what is "Typing of the Dead"? is that a package name?
<Krillancello> bas_: Thanks, that was a bit long-winded, but you did answer my question. Haha.
<LjL> gnomefreak: the editor you mean? gconf-editor
<jdl> tritium_ What is the advantage of that?
<iBalo> Jadi: throw the package and the .rpm into away and use the package manager 'synaptic' to install openoffice
<tritium_> jdl: your new kernel will be under package management
<bas_> Krillancello,  for more see: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/HOWTO/Text-Terminal-HOWTO-6.html
<gnomefreak> ty
<ShedPlant> Tuv, Typing of the Dead is a game: a conversion of the Arcade classic "House of the Dead 2". I haven't tried installing it on linux.
<jdl> tritium_ OK.  Is it able to use my current git linux sources?
<tritium_> jdl: what are git sources?
<Jadi> tnx iBalo. I'll test it right now
<cppnewbie> guys strange thing, while i was trying to install nforce drivers, i got the message that there were no precompiled kernels and that it would try to compile it itself. however it didnt
<jdl> git is the source control mechanism currently housing linux.
<tritium_> cppnewbie: are you installing modules form source?
<iBalo> Jadi: see !easysource on how to enable the repositories for latest openoffice
<cppnewbie> i dunno if .run files r considered sources :D
<LjL> !tell cppnewbie about nvidia
<Jadi> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tritium_> jdl: oh, right...yes, kernel-package can work with any kernel source, essentially
<bas_> cppnewbie, its not strange, prob. your kernel is not in the Nvidia kernel list, to recompile the Nvidia drivers for your system you need the kernel-source and headers
<LjL> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10040 kB
<tritium_> cppnewbie: use ubuntu packages!
<tritium_> !tell cppnewbie about nvidia
<jdl> tritium_ This is all precursor to making a new nVidia driver addition, of course...
<cppnewbie> where do i get these bas_ ?
<LjL> cppnewbie: from the repositories.
<tritium_> cppnewbie: read the URL I had ubotu send you
<bas_> apt-get? or use adept and look for kernel
<cppnewbie> k then :D
<zarephath> clear
<bas_> tritium, the ubuntu drivers are buggy and not the latest
<tritium_> jdl: ?
<zarephath> How do I search the repositories(from command line) to find which package has this file? libdvdcss2
<LjL> bas_: so are you suggesting installing from source and possibly recompiling the kernel, to somebody who doesn't even know about APT?
<tritium_> bas_: they're not particularly buggy.  What are you referring to?
<LjL> !tell zarephath about shortapt
<zarephath> LjL: Thanks
<bas_> Ljl: yes, its hard but it worth it.
<St_Iron> how can i write data cd with cdrecord? i want to burn the Nexuiz directory on a cdrw...
<Swedes> Hi
<tritium_> bas_: not really
<jdl> Well, a new nvidia driver is needed, and just like ubotu just mentioned, compiled in with some linux source headers..
<LjL> bas_: well, i can't but disagree.
<bas_> tritium, postal2 is crashing whith the ubuntu respos.
<eth0> hi, could anyone help me burn a bin/cue file?
<tritium_> jdl: why is a new one needed?
<Jadi> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bas_> not with the drivers compiled from Nvidia website
<tritium_> bas_: postal2?
<bas_> yes
<St_Iron> i have used the following command: cdrecord -tao Nexuiz -v
<Swedes> I'm using umbuntu for the first time and wanna access a sertain irc channel.What shall I type to do so?
<tritium_> no idea what postal2 is
<bas_> game
<qt4x11> hi i installed a program that put a script in /etc/init.d - this script doesn't seem to execute upon reboot.  is there anything i have to do to get it to execute on reboot?
<St_Iron> and don't do anything...
<Plouj> I don't get this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//KernelHowto it tells me to apt-get kernel-package and gcc-3.4 but apt can't find those packages: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4 Couldn't find package kernel-package
<tritium_> oh, no wonder I don't know what that is
<LjL> St_Iron: google "cd writing howto", first page you'll find is a very good guide
<tritium_> Plouj: you may need to setup additional repost
<St_Iron> ok, er, google, yes
<bas_> tritium,  http://www.gopostal.com/
<jdl> tritium_ Kernel is really old right now...Wanting to up-rev to current.
<egon_spengler> Swedes: If you want one on this freenode, just use /join #channelname
<Plouj> tritium_: which ones?
<jdl> Current nvidia driver doesn't.
<LjL> Plouj: tried "sudo apt-get update"?
<tritium_> Plouj: hmm, no, kernel-package is in main.  never mind
<St_Iron> my fingers are faster than my brain today... :(
<ompaul> St_Iron, what do you want to record?
<Plouj> LjL: I'm actually logged in as root
<tritium_> jdl: oh, so it's not really about actuall _need_
<St_Iron> a directory
<Plouj> LjL: yes, I apt-get update(d) first
<tritium_> actual, even
* zarephath installs dapper...dapper amd64 hopelessly kernel panics
<St_Iron> ompaul: a game directory, called nexuiz
<jdl> tritium_, Current nvidia driver needs to be compiled, might as well grab new sources to do so...
<LjL> Plouj: hm, well, perhaps you have a problem with your mirrors -- the gcc-3.4 package is there in main for me
<ompaul> St_Iron,  okay so is it okay to tar it up?
<Plouj> LjL: I just installed ubuntu, how can I have a problem?
<tritium_> jdl: if you want.  module compilation only requires that you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed, though
<gnomefreak> jdl: why do they need to be compiled i didnt compile mine yesterday
<St_Iron> ompaul: no, i don't
<Plouj> wouldn't a lot more people have problems then?
<xophEr> any idea why my ide-devices work really slow? I mean I can burn a dvd at a speed of 2x only, when the writer supports 16x and the media 8x.. What should I check first?
<LjL> Plouj: dunno, perhaps the mirrors you're using are down or somewhat broken currently? try a simple "apt-get install gcc-3.4"
<ompaul> St_Iron, is that no you don't have a problem, or yes it would be a problem?
<jdl> tritium_ Need is an odd word.  If you hack linux for a living, then anything older than the current -rc candidate is, um "old". :-)
<Plouj> LjL: E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> Plouj: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on to pastebin
<LjL> Plouj: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin?
<erik__> how do you get "apt-get" Im new to linux
<Plouj> ya
<LjL> !tell erik__ about shortapt
<gnomefreak> erik__: apt-get is configured and installed
<Biggi> Hello. Does anyone know how to make Konqueror open my folders in seperate windows in stead of tabs?
<gnomefreak> erik__: what are you trying to do?
<tritium_> jdl: :)
<alolex> what file system type should I use?
<alolex> reiser?
<gnomefreak> ext 3
<Plouj> gnomefreak: http://paste.opsat.net/?/303/
<Plouj> LjL: http://paste.opsat.net/?/303/
<Plouj> actually, there are no comments in there
<Plouj> thats the only line in my soucres.list
<LjL> Plouj: your sources.list is broken.
<tritium_> alolex: if you don't have a reason not to, you should stick with ext3
<tyler_> how can i activate xpdf as root in mc... which i can do as user?
<tyler_> how can i activate xpdf as root in mc... which i can do as user?
<LjL> Plouj: how did you install ubuntu? expert mode or something?
<alolex> thx
<gnomefreak> Plouj: do you have internet on your ubuntu box?
<Plouj> LjL: no, not expert
<erik__> I have just read that its used for for fixing things and I do not know anything about it
<Plouj> gnomefreak: yeah, I'm using it right now, booted into a different OS
<LjL> !tell Plouj about easysource
<LjL> Plouj: that should help you build a working sources.list
<jmendelblatt> Does anyone know which graphical toolkit OpenOffice utilizes (linux version)?
<Plouj> gosh
<Plouj> why do I have to build it myself?!
<zarephath> !tell zarephath about easysource
<iBalo> jmendelblatt: gtk
<LjL> Plouj: because for some reason you don't have a working one?
<jmendelblatt> iBalo: are you sure about this?
<Plouj> :/
<LjL> Plouj: it's just a matter of checking the stuff you want and then pasting.
<Plouj> good
<zarephath> Oops..sorry about that everyone
<iBalo> jmendelblatt: you an tekk by just _looking_ at it
<gnomefreak> Plouj: you will need the repos enabled to get gcc i dont think it is on disk
<iBalo> 'tell'
<LjL> gnomefreak: it isn't.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Plouj about sources
<Plouj> too much info
<Plouj> hang on
<LjL> gnomefreak: though it's puzzling that his ubuntu didn't generate the standard sources.list
<vniki> gnomefreak in what system have u install xgl? dapper?
<gnomefreak> LjL: they might have he just didnt give all that
<erik__> I am not trying to do anything right now but how do I access "apt-get"?
<gnomefreak> vniki: its only out for dapper cant be used in breezy
<LjL> erik__: from a terminal.
<LjL> erik__: apps / accessories / terminal, or something
<jmendelblatt> iBalo: This being true.....do you think that this will influence people in switching to Gnome over Kde?
<alolex> is there a driver for windows XP to access ext3 file system with write permission?
<wastrel> i would be very happy if the audio in my flash plugin synced with the video...  any idea if this is fixable?
<vniki> ah, oks!
<vniki> thx for all.
<Odice> how can i make my usb joystick to work?, it shows itself in the device manager but when i run jscalibration, it doesn recognize it
<erik__> Thanks Ljk
<LjL> alolex: "ext2 windows" finds at least two possibilities. not sure about write support though
<gnomefreak> vniki: also its not worth upgradeing to dapper for it
<Chocobo> Hi all.  I have a friend with ubuntu.   What is the package name he needs to enable java applets in his browser?
<alolex> hmm thx LjL
<tritium_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<clearscreen> bweh
<St_Iron> !cdrecord
<ubotu> St_Iron: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Chocobo> !javadebs
<LjL> alolex: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd this one appears to have write support, while the others appear to lack it
<LjL> alolex: if it were my filesystem, though, i wouldn't trust it
<clearscreen> I installed dapper thinking it had somewhat more driver support.. after few hours searching(and installing dapper) I found out that it doesnt work on dapper, only on breezy.. lol
<tritium_> clearscreen: which?
<cppnewbie> here i am back again and i must say:
<cppnewbie> you guys RULE! ;p
<student> hi
<clearscreen> which driver tritium?
<tritium_> right
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: we know :) j/k
<student> hi
<cppnewbie> lol
<LjL> cppnewbie: by the way, did you say 1280x1024?
<tritium_> hi student
<student> lol
<student> hi
<cppnewbie> ya ljl
<cppnewbie> its ok now :D
<clearscreen> tritium_ my acer 5023WMLI network adapter :P
<LjL> cppnewbie: do you know pixels aren't square with that resolution?
<student> asl
<gnomefreak> student: not in here this is a support channel
<cppnewbie> i never gave a damn actually but it doesnt tire my eyes that much :p
<tritium_> clearscreen: dapper didn't drop any nic drivers
<clearscreen> I know
<LjL> cppnewbie: well, just keep in mind that pictures and stuff will be distorted.
<tritium_> student: please stop that
<student> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<Krillancello> The hell?
<cppnewbie> doesnt matter :D
<gnomefreak> what worked in breezy will work in dapper when dapper is released most drivers work in dapper now
<Krillancello> I just tried to remove XChat with gnome-app-install, and it said there was something depending on it.
<Krillancello> What hell depends on XChat? O_o
<clearscreen> tritium_ but it just wont install my windows-only drivers through ndiswrapper..
<clearscreen> and Ive read that it's a common dapper bug .. lol
<concept10> could someone check my app and tell me if the log in is too slow? http://67.166.167.125:3000/user
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: ubuntu-desktop?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %student!*@*]  by tritium_
<clearscreen> FFS
<gnomefreak> ty tritium_
<Krillancello> gnomefreak: I didn't install that. I did a 'server' install and installed Gnome and X myself.
<clearscreen> I was at 90% ubuntu dvd download
<LjL> cppnewbie: ok, but you could still consider using 1280x960, or 1400x1050, or, hmm what was that, 1350x1024?
<clearscreen> YAY Firefox crashed -_-
<cppnewbie> but since u told me about setting up nvidia graph card itself, do i need something specific to fix the nforce thing? :S
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: what is it saying it depends on
<cppnewbie> well if i come up with any problems ljl at least ill know what to do know
<gnomefreak> clearscreen: everything depedns on something
<cppnewbie> if i dont forget it that is :P
<Krillancello> gnome-app-install doesn't say what depends on what. It just says "Something depends on this program, use Advanced mode (Synaptic)."
* student was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium_ (tritium_)
<LjL> cppnewbie: i dunno, i just followed the howto for nvidia cards, and it worked fine and easy for me
<cppnewbie> same here lol :D
<roico> any1 using ff1.5?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: apt-get install whatever will tell you what depends on it and more than likely install them after asking you
<Spec> apt-cache showpkg <packagename> will tell you more information than you'll want, including what depends on it, etc etc
<cppnewbie> so anyone knows if ive got to do something specific concerning the nforce chipset drivers? :D
<tritium_> Krillancello: apt-cache depends <packagename>
<Spec> oh, i suppose you could do that, too, :p
<gnomefreak> that too :)
<tritium_> :):
* gnomefreak always forgets apt-cache has a depends parameter :(
<Krillancello> gnomefreak: I'm trying to remove XChat, and I just didn't realize there was something I'd installed that actually depended on it. Although now I'm seeing (in Synaptic) that xchat-common is installed, and it seems to be the obtrusive package (even though, logically speaking, the dependency should be reversed.)
<Spec> i always just use showpkg
* xota saluda!
<jdl> So If I have more than one linux-headers package installed, which one will the nvidia installer use by default?  Or do I need to tell it which one to grab?
<roico> any1 using ff1.5?
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<LjL> Krillancello: hm? it seems quite logical to me that xchat-common depends on xchat, or have i misunderstood that?
<gnomefreak> jdl: the kernel your booted too i think
<ompaul> roico, ^^^ have a look at that link
<Biggi> w
<roico> !ff1.5
<roico> ?
<jdl> gnomefreak Thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<roico> nice lol
<wastrel> how do i get the audio to sync with the video in the flash plugin for mozilla?
<ompaul> !linux headers
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<khaosix> salut
* ompaul grumbles
<Krillancello> LjL: From the names, you would think xchat would depend on xchat-common, as most *-common packages are the parts of an app that are required by all versions of it (client/server, or in this case xchat/xchat-text/xchat-gnome).
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat should get rid of xchat and config files (should remove xchat-common also
<khaosix> sa
<LjL> Krillancello: it does.
<LjL> Krillancello: but xchat-common *also* depends on xchat, which seems reasonable to me
<cppnewbie> how do i check if a package is installed? what command?
<LjL> cppnewbie: "apt-cache policy packagename"
<gnomefreak> you cant run xchat without xchat common being installed
<cppnewbie> what do ya mean policy? :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: ?
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: type that command you will see
<tritium_> that's the command, cppnewbie
<cppnewbie> ah
<Krillancello> LjL: xchat-common actually depends on "xchat | xchat-text | xchat-gnome."
<LjL> cppnewbie: it's the apt-cache parameter
<cppnewbie> i didnt realize lol
<Das> hi
<Krillancello> I just wanted to replace xchat with xchat-gnome, because I've wanted to test xchat-gnome out for a while but haven't gotten around to it.
<nosilver4u> wastrel: you can't, macromedia compiled it wrong
<LjL> Krillancello: yeah, but i still don't see a problem with that... it seems quite natural that xchat-common would depend on xchat. what's the purpose of xchat-common without xchat installed?
<Krillancello> But xchat-common had to make it a bigger brewhaha than it needed to be.
<LjL> Krillancello: but if you check xchat, xchat *also* depends on xchat-common
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: i think its the other way around i think you can install xchat-common without any other xchat packages
<drbombay43> is there anyone here running dr17 wm?
<Das> yes
<gnomefreak> dr17???
<Das> wat?
<wastrel> nosilver4u:  jolly.  we'll have to hexedit the binary to fix?  ;] 
<LjL> gnomefreak: well actually not, since xchat-common depends on xchat or xchat-text or xchat-gnome
<gnomefreak> did they change the name of it?
<ompaul> Das, for whom or in reply to what was the yes for?
<LjL> (though it really only depends on xchat or xchat-text for me, weird)
<drbombay43> Das; do you also have Gnome install
<jdl> gnomefreak Had to supply -k `uname -r` to nvidia instller after all.
<Krillancello> gnomefreak, LjL: I misread its description. It says it's useless without one of the three xchat packages.
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: correct
<Krillancello> Well, this is nice...
<Krillancello> I removed xchat and xchat-common, and installed xchat-gnome...
<gnomefreak> i suggest irssi :)
<LjL> i suggest telnet
<Krillancello> ... now when I try to tell it to install xchat-common again, it wants to replace xchat-gnome with xchat.
<Krillancello> Bastard packages.
<erik__> any one install yahoo messanger on breezy?
<drbombay43> gnomefreak; Enlightenment development release 17
<LjL> Krillancello: check xchat-common again -- on my sistem, it wants either xchat or xchat-text, no xchat-gnome
<tritium_> erik__: most people use gaim instead
<gnomefreak> erik__: its not worth it yahoo sucks on linux
<LjL> erik__: i tried once. it installs without problems, but there are valid alternatives
<gnomefreak> drbombay43: ahhhhhhh it used to be e17 but i guess they name the devel dr
<erik__> Thanks all
<drbombay43> yes
<Krillancello> LjL: If I install xchat-common, it automatically installs xchat and uninstalls xchat-gnome. If I install xchat-gnome, it uninstalls the other two.
<Krillancello> So fsck xchat-gnome.
<Krillancello> It's not worth my time.
<tritium_> Krillancello: are you using dapper?
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: you cant have xchat-gnome and xchat on the system at same time in breezy
<Krillancello> tritium_: Breezy.
<LjL> Krillancello: that's why i said to check xchat-common again... you said it depends on xchat-gnome | xchat | xchat-text, but for me it only depends on xchat | xchat-text
<gnomefreak> dapper allows you both and xchat-gnome is default
<LjL> Krillancello: (and actually, that's only for version 2.4 -- version 2.6, from backports, wants *only* xchat)
<Krillancello> LjL: That's right. I said that I misread the description which said it's useless without one of the three.
<Chocobo> Ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages   This does NOT work.
<LjL> Krillancello: yes, my descript says the same thing, but the dependencies don't reflect that
<zarephath> What does the line in xorg.conf "DRI" Mode 0666 do for X?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Chocobo about seveas
<cppnewbie> in here my ntfs hd cant be recognized by ubuntu
<cppnewbie> says like its not a disk or something
<gnomefreak> Chocobo: go to that site and there should be alternitives
<equador> why my internet is very slow, when i trying connect ? when i connected internet be faster
<equador> ?
<cppnewbie> or its corrupted or something like it
<drbombay43> how is breezy  coming along everyone or anyone' and when is the next release due?
<elzapp> This is not a ubuntu specific question, but is there a file in /proc or /sys or a command that can tell me weither there is an external monitor connected to my laptop
<brannrev> could someone please give me a direct dl link to the Ubuntu.iso file? have lost my CD
<elzapp> ?
<LjL> cppnewbie: what command did you use to mount it?
<brannrev> located in Europe
<Chocobo> gnomefreak, we have tries three mirrors so far :/
<clearscreen> brannrev
<gnomefreak> equador: it could be a problem with your isp
<equador> why my internet is very slow, when i trying connect ? when i connected internet be faster
<clearscreen> www.ubuntu.com
<cppnewbie> i dunno a friend did it for me
<cppnewbie> :p
<equador> how
<equador> fix it ?
<cppnewbie> however, when ubuntu was installed in the first place
<gnomefreak> equador: they could be working on it we support breezy not internet
<cppnewbie> an sda1 hd appeared
<elzapp> brannrev: sunsite.uio.no should have it
<cppnewbie> but still it couldnt b accessed
<Krillancello> Okay, so how the hell do I get xchat-common and xchat-gnome on Breezy?
<Krillancello> Or can I?
<tritium_> Krillancello: please calm down
<LjL> Krillancello: i'm afraid you don't.
<equador> ok :)
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: sudo apt-get isntall xchat
<brannrev> cheers
<gnomefreak> install even
<nubbe> Is there any need to start Firestarter on start-up?
<seraphim> no
<Krillancello> gnomefreak: That wants to remove xchat-gnome as well.
<gnomefreak> brb
<nubbe> just when I want to change firewall-rules?
<nubbe> only
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: yes you can not have xchat-gnome and xchat on same system at same time
<LjL> Krillancello: can you keep *both* xchat and xchat-gnome installed? i don't think i'm seeing any Conflicts about that
<clearscreen> note to myself
<clearscreen> do NOT click any links from mirc anymore
<gnomefreak> LjL: not in breezy you cant
<clearscreen> will crash firefox :P
<brannrev> do I want the ia64 or the i386 version?
<LjL> Krillancello: sorry, gnomefreak is right. there is a Conflicts
<brannrev> Intel puter
<gnomefreak> dapper you can
<gnomefreak> atleast used to beable to
<Krillancello> Would dapper require a complete reinstallation?
<gnomefreak> i stopped using xchat a while ago :)
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: if it gets borked yes
<ompaul> Krillancello, no it would be upgrading to unstable, it will be stable from 20th April
<Krillancello> gnomefreak: I mean going from Breezy to Dapper.
<rupan3> is there anything i need to consider/worry about using chsh to change my shell to zsh?
<deepwoodz> i need help with confile .c n .h files to make drivers for my xbox 360 controller
<LjL> Krillancello: just yesterday, dapper users were stuck with their Gnome segfaulting on startup, because of a broken GTK. so i suggest you stay away from Dapper until it's released
<Krillancello> LjL: April?
<brannrev> do I want the ia64 or the i386 version? on an intel PC
* Krillancello checks the date... >_>;;
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: you can upgrade to it with apt but dapper can and will break on you at a moments notice
<LjL> Krillancello: unless you want to help debugging it that is
<LjL> Krillancello: yeah
<erez> cd
<gnomefreak> Krillancello: dapper will not be released till april 20th
<erik__> Sorry about the newbie questions.  So now that I am using Ubuntu and I want to download linux programs, If Ubuntu is not listed am I out of luck or can I use any Linux program?
<Coffee> Hb?
<Krillancello> I'll just wait until April. This laptop I have Ubuntu on has a habit of being unstable as it is. I don't need to add onto that an unstable OS. >_>;
<LjL> erik__: you can probably use a program even if there's not a version specific to ubuntu. but anyway, have you double and triple-checked that the programs you want are not in the APT repositories?
<ompaul> erik__, that is a very broad question
<oskude> erik__, in "worst" case you can compile it your self
<gnomefreak> Coffee: english in this channel
<equador> erik__, you can use any linux programs
<tritium_> erik__: ideally, you should try to use ubuntu packages.  There are > 17k packages
<gnomefreak> 18k
<ompaul> !tell erik__ about universe
<gnomefreak> !info breezy
<oskude> erik__, and in very worst case you have to compile the libraries that the programs uses also yourself
<ompaul> oskude, I have not had to do that since moving to Ubuntu :-)
<mlehrer> does ubuntu have a way to measure case temperatures & fan rpms
<gnomefreak> erik__: stay away from .rpbs and stick with .debs or tars
<LjL> mlehrer: lm-sensors
<clearscreen> hmmmmm just a general question.. I want the cd version of ubuntu but only have dvd's to burn it on.. will that work? (burning cd iso's onto dvd discs)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mlehrer about sensors
<ompaul> mlehrer, there is lmsensors it needs configuring and stuff
<Dr_Willis> clearscreen,  i dont think so
<tritium_> and if you use tarballs, consider using checkinstall
<LjL> gnomefreak: 17874 for me ;)
<Coffee> Please help me. I setup ubuntu Linux. My password is correct.
<oskude> erik__, are you talking about a particular software, or just curious ?
<gnomefreak> clearscreen: no it wont work
<redrose> how can i modify permission so that only root can access the network?
<Coffee> But it say it is fail.
<redrose> so that only root can make network connections?
<stendhal> redrose,  sudo ?
<gnomefreak> LjL:  the bot used to say it but dont remember off hand
<tritium_> Coffee: you need to be far more specific please
<clearscreen> heh ok I'll look for an empty cd :p
<clearscreen> and found one :P
* gnomefreak not even sure how many i have 
<erik__> Just curious I have been using Ubuntu 24hrs and have never been on a Linux OS before
<redrose> stendhal, no, i mean so that normal users can't access the network...
<hypa7ia> hey, anyone know how to become a package maintainer?
<stendhal> redrose,  yes i think
<Dr_Willis> erik__,  time to get reading! :P at least you got it installed.
<clearscreen> hahaha my windows is seriously messed up
<oskude> erik__, roger and remember, anyone was noob at some point :)
<redrose> stendhal, sudo will allow people to ruin a command as root, not block off network access
<gnomefreak> xgl disabled synaptic :(
<rupan3> anybody? i'm not gonna break anything using chsh to change my shell?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna restart x
<ompaul> erik__, okay first up click on System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<tritium_> hypa7ia: you could pursue becoming an MOTU
<clearscreen> it just crashed and restored explorer 10 times in a row and then it worked again -_-
<ompaul> erik__, after that read the link I had the bot send you
<hypa7ia> tritium_: ah cool i'd forgotten about that
<Coffee> Just. My login password is correct. But system says it is error.
<hypa7ia> tritium_: there's just a known bug in the rmagick package that makes it useless
<tamer> hi people!
<ompaul> erik__, think of a job - maybe "editor" and then click on search and have a poke around
<LjL> Coffee: remember that everything (user names and passwords) is case sensitive
<hypa7ia> tritium_: and the maintainer is awol
<tamer> How do I enable the keyboard switcher on ubuntu?
<tritium_> hypa7ia: known as in reported?
<hypa7ia> tritium_: yup
<tamer> I am going crazy... I have to use on kde several languages
<Coffee> Yes. I setup it just now.
<b3nw> where is the file that contains the settings from Session> Starut Programs ?
<redrose> how can i modify permission so that only root can access the network? so that normal users can't hit the internet, but root can...
<ompaul> erik__, on the top panel you see the "life saver" click that little red and white icon it will present lots of help to you
<oskude> redrose, maybe in /etc/groups and taiking your users from net or so (just quessing!!!)
<rupan3> Coffee: reboot into recovery mode and type(where <username> is the login): passwd <username>
<tritium_> hypa7ia: yep, that package is in universe.  Did you file the bug?  on malone?
<redrose> oskude, what do you mean taking them from net?
<erik__> Thanks I have been poking around
<cppnewbie> so any suggestions on how i could browse my ntfs sda1 drive? :S
<clearscreen> redrose maybe very dirty way but Id say remove their permissions on stuff like /etc/init.d/networking :P
<Coffee> Should I order to something? I first use Linux .
<LjL> cppnewbie: not besides what's on the ntfs howto page, really...
<LjL> !tell cppnewbie about ntfs
<ompaul> redrose, maybe something like squid and dansguardian, kinda hard to think like that for me, you could do something mad with a firewall, what kind of setup are you talking about - office - home -school ?
<sesq> yo, do you know nice addons to Fluxbox ?
<tritium_> not a good idea, clearscreen
<redrose> school
<oskude> redrose, or maybe take your users name out from "dialout:x:20:osku,cupsys" in /etc/group (but im still just quessing!!)
<clearscreen> tritium_ told him it was dirty :P
<b3nw> where is the file that contains the settings from Session> Starut Programs ?
<oskude> redrose, and that doesnt "sound" to work with external "dialouts" (like dsl router=)
<erik__> thanks for all the tips
<redrose> it's eth0 thatr i need to block
<oskude> redrose, if that "dialout" has even nothing to do with network...
<clearscreen> wish me luck, installing ubuntu breezy on my acer laptop to eventually get kubuntu + wireless :p
<Coffee> Oh! I see. Thank you rupan3.
<tritium_> lunch time.
<cppnewbie> tried whats on the page for the first step
<cppnewbie> says wget http//www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<b3nw> no one knows? :\
<Engla> I need the following: A tool that renames pictures in a folder so they are sorted by date. Not mtime, but the exif date. Exists?
<cppnewbie> however it says that http is unknown
<cppnewbie> or something like that
<sesq> do you know nice addons to Fluxbox ?
<redrose> ompaul, i need to block ALL access, on any port to every user but root, which is why i want to block access to the netowrk
<Coffee> Bye. I will go to try.
<cppnewbie> that the name or service is unknown
<oskude> redrose, i know what you want, i just have never done that so im just quessing...
<redrose> yeah
<erik__> Got to go now Thanks again
<LjL> cppnewbie: that's supposed to be http:// , with a colon
<oskude> redrose, and i doubt iptables can restirct users
<cppnewbie> whoops
<cppnewbie> missed it
<redrose> yeah... is there any way to set a permission on eth0?
<cppnewbie> Ignoring /dev/sda1 - already in /etc/fstab <---- wtf?
<ompaul> redrose, I am off researching so I will talk in a few mins when I get an answer if there is one
<LjL> cppnewbie: means your friend already added it to /etc/fstab, which is the file that lists all mountable partitions
<dstryr> how do you mount your floppy drive?
<cppnewbie> so thats not the problem? :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: whether he added it correctly is another matter
<cppnewbie> how can i find out? ;)
<ompaul> redrose, it is a strange requirement, honeytrap?
<LjL> dstryr: i use "sudo mount /media/floppy"
<redrose> thanks for the help all
<LjL> cppnewbie: paste your /etc/fstab on the pastebin
<gnomefreak> xgl borked synaptic lol
<redrose> ompaul, no, my teacher let me install linux, but doesn't want anyone but root to be able to access the internet
<gnomefreak> even after removing the sym link :(
<cppnewbie> and what would be the link to the pastebin? :|
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
* Dr_Willis thinks the teacher is loco.
<dstryr> LjL, mount: you must specify the filesystem type <<< ?
<ompaul> redrose, is it for web browsing only or anything else?
<LjL> dstryr: try "sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy"
<cppnewbie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9682
<once1er> anyone else find it ironic that the _last_ user surfing the internet should be root. hell, blocking internet connectivity for root could be a good idea
<LjL> cppnewbie: hm, that looks correct, except that your HD will be only accessible by root
<hypa7ia> tritium: The creator of the last version (from Oct) has no email address posted or contactinfo
<LjL> cppnewbie: what does "sudo mount /media/sda1" tell you?
<hypa7ia> tritium: there are 3 major bugs on it in malone
<LjL> once1er: except you need it to install packages =)
<once1er> redrose: disable eth0 on startup, and have the login scripts enable and disable it
<Dr_Willis> once1er,  or the fact that under windows XP - basicially every user has the abulity to surf the web and trash the box with spywware
<once1er> eh, download the packages as a normal user and install as root
<redrose> once1er, how do i disable it on bootup>
<LjL> once1er: and throw APT away? =)
<Dr_Willis> once1er,  heh - chroot jail apt-get :P
<once1er> redrose: /etc/networking/interfaces
<redrose> ompaul, no everything, so that they can't make any connection to anywhere...
<cppnewbie> hmm
<once1er> open that file, comment out the "auto eth0" line
<cppnewbie> now i get a different error than before
<ompaul> redrose, I have been doing this stuff for years, and I have never had to lock a box like that, so what I would say is that you don't even let root out
<cppnewbie> sda1:access denied
<ompaul> redrose, firewall everything
<cppnewbie> :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: uh, did you use sudo?
* ompaul tries to think of an acl that does that kind of thing
<cppnewbie> yepo
<once1er> redrose: i say, get a new teacher
<LjL> cppnewbie: i don't understand that.
<cppnewbie> neither do i lol :D
<trpr42> redrose: heh. the teacher is loco. if you want to control access, control who you give accounts to and log what they do. have an acceptable use policy to deal with violations of the policy you are describing
<cppnewbie> well about me its norma
<cppnewbie> l
<Dr_Willis> unplug the pc from the net. :P
<oskude> well, i think this should be an easy task for linux, to restrict users net usage...
<jockell> question: dmesg reports timestamps as [52616.083865]  . Is it possible to convert that to a human readable timeformat ?
<oskude> but i cant find nothing in google neither..
<redrose> once1er, it won't do it, if i modify /etc/network/interface to disallow eth0 at boot up, it won't do it..
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall some iptables discussion threads/docs/articals on limiting user  bandwith and so forth.
<cppnewbie> ljl my hd that i cant go in to is sda1. the command to open it using sudo would be?
<once1er> redrose: it won't disable eth0? or it won't stop someone accessing the internet?
<redrose> it boot with eth0 up... also, i'm not looking to take eth0 down totally, just when anyone but root tries to access iut...
<LjL> cppnewbie: the command to *mount* it would be "sudo mount /media/sda1", or you could even try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1" -- the command to *look* into it depends -- you could use "sudo nautilus /media/sda1"
<LjL> but it must be mounted anyway
<deus> How can i find the correct title and chapter the dvd is on?
<deus> i talking about mplayer
<cppnewbie> well
<ompaul> redrose read this -->  http://squid-docs.sourceforge.net/latest/book-full.html <--- so the user that is installed first which is not root cos we disable root is treated like root when they use sudo or gksudo, so if that password is protected and that account not used then the rest of them can be blocked using squid, document named at the front of this is the handbook, that is the only solution I can give you, and that will work, providing you work within u
<ompaul> buntu, for further info, if you want to change the "non root" ways of ubuntu do this >>/msg ubotu root<< enjoy
<ompaul> redrose almost accurate, that user is treated as UID0 when they use sudo/gksudo
<redrose> ompaul, i use root, i made a root password, and the user first created has been stripped...
<fletch33> afternoon all i was hoping someone could tell me how to stop synaptic from telling me there are updates available for a particular piece of software because i upgraded it myself to a newer version already and it keeps trying to put it back to the old version by telling me an update is available
<once1er> redrose: i don't know of a way that you can block everyone else, which is why i figured you could just have root enable the device whenever it was needed. if modding that file didn't help, i know its settable through the gnome network configuration app. And then you can just do ifup eth0   ifdown eth0 when needed
<redrose> ok
<LjL> redrose (and ompaul, once1er, etc) ---- "man iptables", line 497 ---    --uid-owner userid    Matches if the packet was created by a process with the given effective user id.
<ompaul> LjL, nice one, redrose so you can use squid in that fashion also, I would never tell you to use root or to put a password in ubuntu, I don't see a need
<dstryr> how do you clear your bash history?
<oskude> LjL, thnx, so iptables can determine user too. cool.
<once1er> LjL: well fine, now we all look like idiots
<once1er> good to know though
<cppnewbie> ljl i can view it now but when i try to copy a file from sda1 to the desktop i get the message that such a file doesnt exist
<ompaul> dstryr, cat >.bash_history<< then CtrlC
<oskude> but i was hoping something more simple like /etc/group...
<wastrel> dstryr:  > ~/.bash_history
<LjL> =) no you don't it's just that sometimes we're so much used to google that we forget that man can get to some specific information easier...
<oskude> as you can say who can use audio,cdrom,etc in /etc/group, why not net too...
<trpr42> once1er: that sounds like a reasonable solution. keep the interface down except when its needed. then root can enable and disable it
<LjL> cppnewbie: that it doesn't exist? not that you do not have permissions for it?
<once1er> actually, iptables supports the --gid-owner too
<once1er> you could in theory setup a "net" group
<once1er> and add peopel to it
<LjL> once1er: yep
<LjL> once1er: yep that would certainly be the "cleanest" thing to do
<amed> hello every body
<wastrel> actually you could just remove .bash_history
<once1er> Maybe this is something that could be added to future versions of ubuntu ?
<dstryr> or is there anyway to clear bash history every time you log out?
<wastrel> it's not like anything would break if the file is missing.
<ompaul> once1er, well that that is more interesting group 0 only
<onno> ./join #css
<cppnewbie> ljl i dunno at least thats what i get when i drag n drop files from sda1 to za desktop
<LjL> once1er: hmm well, it would mean setting very restrictive iptables rules by default... i somehow feel it might have some counter-indications
<fletch33> how can i stop synaptic from telling about an available update for a specific piece of software
<ompaul> onno, sorry?
<cppnewbie> that it doesnt exist that is
<trpr42> dstryr: try.... before typing any commands type unset HISTFILE.. the reference to .bash_history is removed.. nothing is logged
<once1er> LjL: true, maybe then a blacklist?
<wastrel> dstryr:  ln -s ~/.bash_history /dev/null   - you'll never have a history...
<wastrel> dstryr:  oops switch the args
<wastrel> heh.  i got mixed up
<saif> hello, i want to get my webcam to work on ubuntu, it is not automatically detected, how can i find out what chipset it is running?!? is there somethn like lspci?
<coleco> Has anybody ever got Cedega running under a full 64 bit install, I can get it to work but when I try to play WoW the text is all distorted but everything else is fine, and when I try to play CS:S text just wont show at all
<wastrel> ah better way.
<trpr42> dstryr: you would have to do that for every terminal you opened.. disables logging for the current session only
<dstryr> ic
<Jonnings> Does anyone know how to write to the user-init-file in emacs?
<LjL> once1er: a "net" group would be nicer than a blacklist. maybe there would really be nothing wrong with settings such a policy by default, it's just that it would have to be investigated quite thoroughly before making it a default ubuntu thing...
<ompaul> once1er, care to put it up on the wiki for future consideration
<once1er> redrose: future features of ubuntu aside, it looks like   iptables -A OUTPUT --uid-owner 0 -j ACCEPT   && iptables -P OUTPUT DROP  is about what you want ?
<ompaul> once1er, or launchpad more likely
<LjL> cppnewbie: try this. unmount first, "sudo umount /media/sda1"
<LjL> cppnewbie: then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000"
<Jokerman> Hi where can I get the drivers for CS4263B To a old Dell Optiplex Gx 1
<erUSUL> Jonnings, open it is called .emacs
<Jokerman> I don't have any sound at all.
<Krillancello> Would removing/not logging bash history disable the ability to press up and get a previously-used command?
<Jonnings> erUSUL: where is it located then?
<wastrel> dstryr:  so the best way is probably to put "unset HISTFILE" in your .bash_profile.    or ln -s /dev/null ~/.bash_history
<trpr42> Krillancello: that it would
<erUSUL> Jonnings, in your home directory
<once1er> ompaul: i'll play around with whether or not i really works, and i'll look into it this weekend
<cppnewbie> YEAHOO LjL YA RULE! :D sure, now i can even access it with za console :D
<wastrel> actually no, in the current session the history is kept in memory it seems.
<erUSUL> Jonnings, it is writted in emacs-lisp
<wastrel> i just wiped out my history file and still have history for this bash session - the history only gets written when you exit
<trpr42> wastrel: changes to the log file are not written until bash closes. the commands you typed just wouldn't carry over from one session to another
<LjL> cppnewbie: =) well edit your /etc/fstab so that, on the /dev/sda1 line, it has "ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000" just between the "/media/sda1" and the "0 0"
<LjL> cppnewbie: that should make it work by default
<wastrel> trpr42:  which one :] 
<cppnewbie> lemme c
<cyor> Hey anyone familiar with the ubuntu wiki in here?
<wastrel> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<cyor> wastrel, please do shut up
<trpr42> wastrel: i'm really out of it. pulled an all nighter. i just noticed that what i said is just what you said. pay no mind
<oskude> cant compute that facoid, what does it mean ?
<funkyHat> cyor, any particular page?
<wastrel> cyor:  you mean ubotu :] 
<CuriosCat> Hey all.
<cyor> funkyHat - no
<CuriosCat> I'm installing on a SCSI disk, and running into an mkinitrd problem right after it prompts me what kernel to install
<cyor> basically I am trying to sign in to edit a page using my launchpad ID
<CuriosCat> (this is breezy)
<cyor> one sec
<CuriosCat> how do I figure out which kernel I should be installing?
<S0me1> sudo CuriosCat, apt-get install kernel
<Cyorxamp> Hey although I can sign in to launchpad and my password is ok... I can't seem to sign into the ubuntu wiki using it? anyone have any ideas?
<S0me1> CuriosCat, sudo apt-get install kernel
<S0me1> sorry ;p
<CuriosCat> s0me1: Don't quite have a bash prompt yet :P
<LjL> uh, there is no "kernel" package that i can see
<CuriosCat> I'm in the middle of the ubuntu installer
<LjL> CuriosCat: well, i can tell you that the latest breezy kernel is 2.6.12-10
<CuriosCat> I created a 256MB /boot partition, a 16GB / partition and a 2GB swap partition on /dev/sda. No LVM, no RAID, nothing fancy
<S0me1> lol
<oskude> i think he means i386 or i686 and so on...
<CuriosCat> it's giving me a choice between linux-kernel, linux-386-kernel etc
<Cyorxamp> nm working now - had to use lowercase username I think
<LjL> CuriosCat: oh. what's your processor?
<ViriiGuy> Is anyone here running on a M6805 laptop?
<CuriosCat> ljl: P3 on this box
<LjL> CuriosCat: though you can just install i386
<CuriosCat> but the problem seems to be the mkinitrd that follows just afterwards
<S0me1> CuriosCat, what is your CPU?
<LjL> S0me1: P3
<CuriosCat> I just mentioned the kernel selection because it's the last prompt I get before the RSOD
<oskude> i install allways the standard 2.6 i386 kernel and update afterwards...
<oskude> for p3 take ...i686
<S0me1> CuriosCat, ok try uname -a
<CuriosCat> s0me1: I'm in the installer...box isn't installed yet..
<LjL> CuriosCat: hm, i'm not sure about this, but what exactly is it saying it's going wrong with mkinitrd?
<LjL> CuriosCat: you can still get to a shell, at least you should, by pressing alt+f2
<CuriosCat> i guess I should check that menu to see if there's an emergency shell I can invoke, huh
<CuriosCat> ah, ok
<CuriosCat> ljl: I reran it. Let me go copy down the exact error message
<CuriosCat> brb
<oskude> i remember wikipedia having those i386, i686, etc listed, but cant find anymore...
<S0me1> CuriosCat, kernel as your CPU i386 or i686 for Intel
<LjL> S0me1: yeah but his problem is that the following mkinitrd fails for some reason
<S0me1> CuriosCat, you cannt install any kernel
<macewan> hey, whats the apt-get to upgrade gnome but exclude something like kde?
<chris12349> does anyone know the command to name a ext filesystem? I have a external drive and I forgot the command to name it so it doesn't look so strange in nautilus
<S0me1> CuriosCat, Do you mean recompile kernel?
<LjL> macewan: uh?
<Apocalyptica> hellow
<Apocalyptica> big thx i get Ubuntu Cds
<S0me1> :)
<macewan> LjL: kde is barfing on the upgrade
<Apocalyptica> but some questions
<LjL> S0me1: no, he's in the Ubuntu installer. he's got an SCSI drive, which probably requires some relevant model to be included in his kernel's initrd. but that fails
<macewan> trying to just exclude it during the grade
<macewan> upgrade
<S0me1> aha
<LjL> macewan: is that a dist-upgrade?
<oskude> !cpu
<ubotu> oskude: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<macewan> yup
<oskude> !architecture
<ubotu> oskude: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Apocalyptica> mans
<CarlFK> what is a URL that describes ubuntu-server ?
<cppnewbie> libs for playing mp3s perhaps? :S
<LjL> macewan: dunno, perhaps try a simple upgrade and see what it tries to do?
<CuriosCat> s0me1: I'm not in a state to compile anything.
<cppnewbie> ah wait i think ive already asked that one in here
<Apocalyptica> SOund Blaster 24 dont work
<dstryr> what version are yall using?
<CarlFK> I need an answer to "what is a good distro to run apache on?
<itaysp> Hello
<macewan> LjL: did that,
<Apocalyptica> how install Acorp Sprinter@ADSl into Ubuntu?
<oskude> CarlFK, debian.
<CuriosCat> The error is: "Unable to install initrd-tools. An error occurred while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system. See /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details."
<itaysp> I need help with ubuntu
<CuriosCat> and that file does not exist
<trpr42> CarlFK: take your pick. my personal choice for servers is debian stable
<S0me1> CuriosCat, what is the error msg please?
<ploom> CarinArr, in case you ask here, then debian or ubntu - oterwise it will run even on win32
<Cyorxamp> QUESTION! (if this doesn't exist it's a damn good idea) - can you download chunks of xorg.conf files (i.e. sections) for certain models of graphics cards and also for monitors? and well basically piece yourself a properly confitured xorg.conf together?
<CarlFK> trpr42: isnt the point of ubuntu-server to be a good choice?
<macewan> LjL: will try something else
<macewan> thnx
<CuriosCat> s0me1: The error is: "Unable to install initrd-tools. An error occurred while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system. See /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details."
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  not at this time. sadly.
<LjL> CuriosCat: try "apt-get install initrd-tools"
<trpr42> CarlFK: I have never used it so i won't recommend it. i am sure it is a decent choice though
<itaysp> can some1 help me?
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  i look and twiddle and exit a lot of the configs..  i just tend to keep archives for each machines.
<LjL> !tell itaysp about helpme
<Cyorxamp> dr-slizer - all it would take is someone to build up a collection
<S0me1> CuriosCat, copy past /target/var/log/bootstrap.log please
<Cyorxamp> * Dr_Willis
<LjL> S0me1: that file does not exist
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  problem is often the configs from different disrtos use different  default names and so forth.
<Cyorxamp> for drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  ive noticed that my X configs have actually gotten a lot simpiler as time goes on.
<wastrel> each subsection has a place to name the device that it's configuring
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  paths to fonts, montiors, mode lines, server layouts.. then ya got twinview and xcinierma stuff...
<CuriosCat> s0me1: there is no such file.
<itaysp> i have just installed ubunto. everything was ok with the installation. when i log in to ubunto, after i write the pass, it shows me a brown window and then nothing happens. i can move my mouse but i can't do nothing else
<Dr_Willis> Ive had configs from live cd's work with some disrtos.. and other live cd's dont do the same 'things' right.
<Cyorxamp> Dr_Willis - true but I am just on about the device and display sections
<S0me1> LjL, he cannt try apt-get install initrd-tools i think
<CuriosCat> ljl: apt-get doesn't seem to be in the path in the installer shell, but there's an apt-install which I believe is a frontend to it. apt-install initrd-tools succeeds, but I'm not sure how to run the remaining 20% of the installation process
<Cyorxamp> Dr_Willis -  up for grabs on some sort of site
<S0me1> CuriosCat, did you check for CD md5 ?
<LjL> CuriosCat: hm, well, just try again the initrd step... perhaps it works now, but mind you, i'm basically just guessing
<ViriiGuy> Well I am going to format AGAIN and try to get
<LjL> CuriosCat: yeah S0me1 is right, you might have a broken cd
<ViriiGuy> Ubuntu to work on my m6805 again
<CuriosCat> s0me1: I got the shipped CD. It's not a download
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,   i think the xorg config file needs to be 'broken down' into smaller sub files actually. but i dont see that happening any time soon
<CuriosCat> and it works fine on other systems, so I'm more suspecting I have broken hardware.
<ViriiGuy> anyone have any pointers for getting the wireless to work?
<clearscreen> is there a AP lister for wireless connections in gnome?
<CuriosCat> This is an Intel ISP2150 (old 2U server), and they tend to be very finicky
<wastrel> actually it wouldn't be hard to have "drop-in" configuration lines for different devices
<LjL> itaysp: i don't know, but you might want to try a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from a console, so you'll have the latest packages. if there's a bug hitting you, it might have been fixed
<cwillu> from /proc/sys, why doesn't ls *swap* -R show swappiness?
<Dr_Willis> wastrel,  i started to do that. at one time.. but i just found it easier to buy identical cards for all my machines. :P
<LjL> CuriosCat: are you actually going to use your SCSI hd as your boot hd?
<S0me1> CuriosCat, to check ubuntu iso file like this -> ex: md5sum ubuntu.iso
<zarephath> I have yet to figure this one thing out regarding terminal...I have edited the profile..but it never keeps the size of the window that I set it at..anyone help?
<CuriosCat> ljl: Yeah, there's no IDE on this machine save for the CD-ROm
<^ap^> plz somebody help me
<Morfosomo> right day#2 of the chopped sound situation
<LjL> CuriosCat: i see
<Dr_Willis> zarephath,  that would be more a feature of the window manager you are using. I think
<CuriosCat> s0me1: What part of "it's not a download" confused you?
<LjL> !tell ^ap^ about helpme
<oskude> ok, thats usefull: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu family", an the number X is then your X86... nice
<CuriosCat> ljl: There's some issue on these servers with the aic scsi controller. I suspect that's what I'm running into.
<oskude> like cpu family      : 6, would be 686
<Morfosomo> no stream comes right through my machine and its the only one using the net now
<vVictoRr> what to with dropped packets?
<dstryr> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.
<LjL> CuriosCat: i'm not sure, though, "cannot install initrd-tools" doesn't sound like a broken controller, but more like something with ubuntu... though you never know
<dstryr> what decoder is it talkin about?
<Cyorxamp> is anyone here a fundamental part of the ubuntu project - got a cosmic idea for ya (anyone who says !anyone will be severely insulted)
<dstryr> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cyorxamp: You might have better luck in #ubuntu-devel
<Cyorxamp> ah!
<CuriosCat> ljl: Yeah, but it's hard to tell. If I try using lvm, it fails during makedev etc
<Cyorxamp> PuMpErNiCkLe - well its not so much about the software side of things, but more the wiki
<djp> is anybody here using camera monitor? http://infinito.f2o.org/cameramonitor/index.php
<S0me1> CuriosCat, are you order CD from Ubuntu site?
<CuriosCat> s0me1: Yes.
<zarephath> Well hey there Dr_Willis...yes I just haven't figured out how to get at the config file for that term..in this case the default that installs with gnome(as you know I am running dapper)
<S0me1> ah
<LjL> CuriosCat: look you could try running a live cd, seeing if it works, and seeing if it can see your SCSI drive. though you might just end up wasting your time -- also since having a module loaded at runtime is quite different from having it load inside initrd
<CuriosCat> hey, it was free, couldn't pass up a deal like that
<cwillu> CuriosCat; dumb question, do you know that the cd's actually good?  my first batch I got delivered had hairlines cracks,
<CuriosCat> cwillu: I've installed with this CD on about half a dozen machines successfully
<cwillu> okay
* DistroWatch back
<cwillu> same architecture, config, etc?
<CuriosCat> so while I can't be POSITIVE (maybe there's a scratch right on a driver that this particular machine needs), I'm reasonably certain
<S0me1> LjL, you are right , just for test
<LjL> CuriosCat: still... i think you could still check the md5sum of your CD
<cwillu> (unlikely to make a difference, I know, but I've had that happen)
<S0me1> CuriosCat, try it
<CuriosCat> ljl: Probably worth a shot. But what do I run md5sum against?
<CuriosCat> /dev/hdc?
<LjL> CuriosCat: after all, perhaps the other machines had IDE drives or something that didn't hit the corrupted parts of the CD
<LjL> CuriosCat: yeah, i think that should work
<cfedde> openldap server is only available from apt-get via ultrapossum?
<S0me1> CuriosCat, try use live Cd
<oskude> debian installer had option to test the cd...
<CuriosCat> so does fedora
<LjL> CuriosCat: it might take some time though i suppose (but not really, as the CD will be read linarly...)
<CarlFK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu says "doing a server install of Ubuntu" - anyone have a URL for how to do that?
<CuriosCat> and fedora bugs out on this machine too in spite of the CD passing
<Belea_> hi there..  what theme i should use to have cpu load and memory..  on my desktop ?
<CuriosCat> ljl: I'll start it and go do something else. Not worried about it
<dstryr> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.
<dstryr> what decoder is it talkin about?
<Belea_> and if it can to be a bit  transparent
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dstryr: What format is the stream in?
<CuriosCat> ljl: the main reason I'm trying this out is to evaluate fedora as a server OS. I already like it for a desktop Linux.
<LinuxJones> Belea_: gdesklets has lots of stuff like that
<CuriosCat> err, not fedora. ubuntu. duh.
<dstryr> .wmv
<dstryr> im trying to play a video
<S0me1> CuriosCat, Live CD to test your hardware
<dstryr> but it wont play
<S0me1> lol
<trappist> Belea_: I use gkrellm with the klearllm theme
<CuriosCat> s0me1: worth a shot
<dstryr> it says: There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<M_A_K> OK, I finished installing ubuntu and configured KDE and GNOME the way I want.  I inserted a CDROM, where the heck is it?  Currently using KDE.
<trpr42> Belea: using a composite manager / opengl will put some wicked eye canding on your screen (transparents windows, etc).. its buggy sometimes though. i turn it off most of the time unless i'm trying to show it off ;)
<Belea_> thx guys
<oskude> !wmv
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dstryr: Have you checked teh restricted formats and w32codecs pages for help?  They're the ones that cover things like wmv.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !restriced
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dstryr> but is there any way to play though?
<LjL> CuriosCat: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-01/msg00928.html
<LjL> CuriosCat: no solution there, but it does sound similar to your problem (though the guy's using a custom made CD)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dstryr: Yes, by installing the plugins, as detailed above by ubotu. ^^^^
<cwillu> from /proc/sys, why doesn't ls *swap* -R show swappiness?  I think I'm misunderstanding what ls -R actually does...
<cppnewbie> impossible to open file with lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (open 3 access denied) <----- wtf is that when i apt-get again?
<CarlFK> cppnewbie: did you sudo?
<cwillu> synaptic open?
<cwillu> using sudo?
<once1er> welp, filtering network connections based on iptables is dead in the water
<once1er> apparently  -m owner  --gid-owner   only matches on the PRIMARY group
<CuriosCat> ok, trying the liveCD
<once1er> and not all
<LjL> CuriosCat: uhm have you tried passing the infamous "acpi=off" parameter to the kernel when booting? i've found someone on google who said he solved this initrd problem doing that
<oskude> !version
<ubotu> hmm... version is to check version of Ubuntu use lsb_release -a
<cppnewbie> ah finally
<cppnewbie> it works now
<cwillu> k
<wickers> Hello all
<CuriosCat> ljl: Hrm. That's worth a shot. Let's see what LiveCD does
<cppnewbie> what happens if i dont use sudo?
<M_A_K> Can someone tell me how to mount my CD? I put one in, but it does not mount.
<LjL> cppnewbie: that you don't have root priviledges ;)
<cppnewbie> sounds normal to me but in the guide im following in here theres nothing about sudo apt-getting, only apt-get alone
<itaysp> i have just installed ubunto. everything was ok with the installation. when i log in to ubunto, after i write the pass, it shows me a brown window and then nothing happens. i can move my mouse but i can't do nothing else
<Cyorxamp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Cyorxamp> thanx ubotu
<cppnewbie> any !help command in the chan or something? :D
<once1er> M_A_K:  use the following command from a terminal    mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<Cyorxamp> WHAT do people think of this suggestion??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9684
<cyphase> does there exist somewhere in the world a graphics card that Ubuntu supports fully with 3D and DVI?
<cppnewbie> !help
<iBalo> most nvidia stuff
<Spec> How do I strike-through text on the ubuntu wiki?
<cwillu> cppnewbie; what guide are you following?
<M_A_K> onceler : how can I get this to automount?
<djp> why would an icon not show up in my menu panel? using gnome and even though if (by chance) i happen to right click on an invisible icon... the icon does not show up?!
<cppnewbie> well it says apt-get update and apt-get install foo
<cyphase> iBalo, i guess i have bad luck, always getting cards with problems. wold you have a spcific model number?
<once1er> M_A_K: gnome and kde should both have device monitors that automatically mount them
<cyphase> would*
<cyphase> specific*
<cwillu> cpp;?
<M_A_K> Hmmm, when I put the disk in, it did not mount.
<once1er> M_A_K if they don't, i don't know how to fix them. maybe its disable-able somewhere?
<oskude> Cyorxamp, i would be for manufactures writing the needed info in their manual or web...
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  ya proberly should of edited/cleaned it up quite a bit.. and this is a 'big' issue. :P lol.. but the system now works for most people fine.. so dont expect much to happen.
<cwillu> cppnewbie; what guide are you following?
<Dr_Willis> work time.. byeee....
<cppnewbie> wanna link? its not ubuntu specific but its about making psp apps lol :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cyorxamp: Makes sense to me, but I doubt I'd use it, personally.
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> cppnewbie; sudo is basically how you avoid shooting yourself in the foot
<Cyorxamp> oskude - yeah but as I said in the post - not everyone has a manual... esp if the person who made ur card/monitor has gone bump
<oskude> Cyorxamp, and you need "trusted" users to add those entries, i know im too lazy for that...
<bartosz> Hi
<cppnewbie> http://harleyg.linuxlabs.co.uk/tutorials/psp/pspdev/1.html
<iBalo> cyphase: sorry, i don't know the latest nvidia-range... but any recent nvidia will be fine, double check with google when you targeted a specifc model..
<bartosz> can anyone tell me how to set the resolution in this?
<cwillu> cppnewbie; anything (for certain values of anything) that could break the system won't work unless you sudo it
<cyphase> hmm
<dlowell> can anyone tell me why my hp laserjet 4 plus printer isn't working with ubuntu 5.10?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cyorxamp: And from my experience, it's not the vid cards/monitors that are the worst, it's the sound.  (That's a software problem, though, not so much a config one.)
<cwillu> keeps you from, say, formatting your drive by accident, etc
<oskude> Cyorxamp, but i have NOTHIG against your idea. would be nice to have a "drag drop" archive of know device etc sections....
<cppnewbie> sounds good, perhaps u could help me with that guide thing. guess foo isnt a specific package or something?
<djp> anyone using a labtec webcam pro here?
<cwillu> but sudo isn't used by every distro, so if you're following instructions that don't know anything about it, you can usually just put sudo before the instructions that don't work
<cppnewbie> it says debian and afaik ubuntu is debian based
<oskude> Cyorxamp, as it could be easier/faster to update as the "automatic" funtion in the debian config
<cwillu> yes, but debian doesn't neccessarily use sudo :)
<bartosz> how do I change screen resolution?
<sesq> Yo, How i must configure fstab to can removing and making files on windows partition NTFS, ( currently i have: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0 )
<cwillu> one sec, let me peek at that url
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sesq: NTFS isn't writeable in Linux - the support isn't there for it.  It's not a config problem.
<oskude> Cyorxamp, but the BEST would be people would send their setting to the devs so they can add it to the automatic script, that way noobs wouldnt have to do nothign...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sesq: Ok, that's not entirely true - under certain conditions, you can write to NTFS, but it's very limited.
<Cyorxamp> what automatic scripts?!!?
<iBalo> Can anyone recommend a good RTS-game for linux, preferrably one that's in the repos :-) (No commercial one)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> iBalo: RTS?
<dlowell> can anyone tell me why my hp laserjet 4 plus printer isn't working with ubuntu 5.10?
<sesq> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok, and on fat32 can i write ?
<iBalo> real time strategy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sesq: Yes.  FAT32 is definitely supported.
<utech> wazz up PEOPLE!
<cppnewbie> i assume they know that iBalo lol :p
<dlowell> nothing
<oskude> Cyorxamp, dunno what does that automatic things when doing like "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<once1er> PuMpErNiCkLe: have you seen captive-fs? (i think thats it)
<utech> l0l
<Cyorxamp> oskude - that thing is bloody useless
<sesq> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok, how must fstab look, i have ( /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0 )
<cwillu> cppnewbie; do you have a favourite editor yet?
<oskude> Cyorxamp, but i assume that it uses a database
<once1er> PuMpErNiCkLe: it allows, in my experience, reliable write access to ntfs
<cppnewbie> u mean what by favorite editor?
<utech> hey i need help
<jdl> He means, can we start a flame fest.
<oskude> Cyorxamp, yes, beacuse the database is not "complete" (if it even uses a database)
<cwillu> i.e., vi, emacs, gedit, etc
<utech> were i install the dll in wine ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> once1er: Interesting - got a link?
<once1er> lemme search it
<cppnewbie> cwillu ill b using gedit
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<once1er> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<once1er> the guy stopped working on the project i think, because it works for what it does
<cppnewbie> what do i do after that is the issue
<sesq> PuMpErNiCkLe, hda1 is FAT32, ( /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0 ) what should i change to write on it files?
<once1er> I wouldn't use it in production, of course. but i've found it really useful for dealing with data around the office
<Nox|> hi all
<cwillu> should be able to install the packages via synaptic, or by sudo apt-get <blah blah blah>
<once1er> google reveals that apparently knoppix includes it
<cppnewbie> cwillu how could i access them via synaptic?
<once1er> oh, nm, someone was saying they _should_
<cwillu> you can type "sudo bash" to get a root prompt, where you don't have to type 'sudo' before everything, but be _extremely_ careful what you do in that prompt;  no second chances if you screw something up
<utech> hey is there ubuntu will have xgl in the future ?
<sir_quicken> Help! help!! I dunno what 2 do now :(
<DigitalLF> how do i remove pcmcia-cs without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<cwillu> launch synaptic (it's in the system menu I think), and just look for the package
<klian> Hi, Im trying to install 'quota' and it says:E: Package quota has no installation candidate
<klian> , any idea ?
<cppnewbie> t'is not there :p
<sir_quicken> I am trying 2 network & I cannot get window 2 read te ntlmspp encryption & vise versa
<cppnewbie> one of em is update-apt
<jdl> Clearly my GeForce 2 is a POS.  The current nvidia driver claims I need to use the "legacy" drivers instead, and bails.
<cwillu> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cppnewbie> and the other one foo2zjs
<delta> Hi. Does there exist public DNS?
<once1er> its all public
<zAo^> lol: no1 in #dapper+1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> once1er: Looks good.
<AndrewLee> Where can I ask question for mirroring ubuntu? Does any channel for mirror admins?
<cwillu> synaptic is a front end to the apt-foo commands
<delta> once1er, mmhh?
<cppnewbie> yea cwillu i know whats written in there
<once1er> Pumpernickle: i've only had good experiences with it. haven't used the one he released for the 2.6.14 kernels in december though
<cppnewbie> been there
<cwillu> system|administration|synaptic package manager
<cppnewbie> ive opened synaptic
<cppnewbie> thing is i dont find it in there anywhere
<once1er> what are we looking for?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> once1er: I'll take your word for it - I don't have any ntfs drives to test it on. :)
<cwillu> cpp is following a guide on the web to install psptools
<once1er> pumper: and you're a better person for it i'm sure
<sir_quicken> I am using samba but cannot get anyting 2 work network wise, says ntlmsspprotocol being used & windows sows an error when I log into windowws 2k with it
<cppnewbie> but it says at the top to apt-get update && apt-get install foo but neither of these work
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> 'foo' is a meta variable
<cppnewbie> so that is?
<cwillu> i.e., if one of the commands they want you to use doesn't exist
<cwillu> you would replace foo with the command name
<oskude> !foobar
<ubotu> oskude: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cwillu> cppnewbie; maybe I can cut out a few steps here;  what are you trying to accomplish?
<jbrouhard> Howdy, everyone
<jbrouhard> anyone here got ubuntu PPC ??
<zAo^> sorry
<cwillu> sure I have it, just don't have any ppc machines to install it on :p
<once1er> jbrouhard: yes, whatcha wanna know?
<jbrouhard> Heh
<oskude> fubar = f**ked up beyond all recognition, lol
<jbrouhard> Just need to know if it's possible for me to run Adobe Photoshop for the mac in ubuntu PPC
<once1er> no
<jbrouhard> or do i need to find an alternative ?
<jbrouhard> damn
<cppnewbie> installing the psptoolchain mostly, i know teh rest
<cppnewbie> done it on cygwin
<jbrouhard> 8sigh*
<once1er> if you _need_ photoshop, you're SOL, but if you just need a powerful photo editor, Gimp2 is good once you get used to the interface
<jbrouhard> I've used gimp in the past
<jbrouhard> however, Photoshop is a requirement for the job
<jbrouhard> Damnit
<jbrouhard> <-- hates macOSX
<cwillu> you might take a look at just searching synaptic for psp and installing what looks interesting (or have you done that already?)
<zAo^> leave linux dude: got same problem heren
<zAo^> here *
<once1er> <-- loves macOSX
* oskude loves openfirmware
<cwillu> jbroome; might run under wine
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> stupid nick completion
<jbrouhard> hehe
<jbroome> tab complete fails you again!
<jbrouhard> Well...
<jbrouhard> I dunno if wine'd work
<cwillu> semicolon actually :p
<jbrouhard> Don't think there's a ppc version of Codeweavers yet
<cwillu> gah
<cwillu> right
<once1er> photoshop runs under wine on x86, but like you have to have the right version of wine from december 2003 and you have to have photoshop build 1234 or some crazy combination (last i checked)
<zAo^> it is possible but I got horrible performance... damn Adobe
<cwillu> ppc
<once1er> and wine isn't available on PPC
<cwillu> ppc
<cwillu> ppc
<cwillu> stupid ppc
<oskude> ppc is dead :)
<once1er> don't tell IBM
<oskude> atleast for apple
<cwillu> I don't think they care that much
<once1er> not really, they've got 3 machines
<zAo^> PPC is not dead: check the p570 machines...
<cppnewbie> huh? oh yeah cwillu there isnt anything on
<oskude> well, you know what i mean...
<cwillu> psp?
<cppnewbie> ya
<oskude> i know theres others than apple that uses ppc
<cwillu> ?
<cppnewbie> only thing i came across was a perl interpreter lol :p
<once1er> oh yeah ppc is alive and well http://www.top500.org/lists/2005/11/basic
<klian> Is it the same 'quotatool' than 'quota' ?
* sir_quicken blares caps all over the cannel 2 get noticed!
<sir_quicken> cannel*
<cppnewbie> ehm
<cppnewbie> :p
<cwillu> dumb question, when I say perl server pages, are we talking about the same psp?
<sir_quicken> geese I cant see in 1024x768
<oskude> or the css psp mod ? ;)
<cppnewbie> cwillu in that link u noticed the same thing? lol?:p
<sir_quicken> noww I got noticed what can I do 2 get windows 2000 & linux 2 comunicate using samba?
<cppnewbie> play station portable developing, thats what it is :p
<dstryr> hey, i accidentally removed Trash from the Panel, how do i get that back?
<sir_quicken> I can see linux on windows & vise versa but cannot access it
<cppnewbie> if it were that easy such as synaptic i wouldve done it by now
<cwillu> ahhhhhhh
<oskude> dstryr, ricght click on that panel and add..
<zAo^> dstryr: right click on it >> add >> choose bin
<cppnewbie> i always try synaptic for packages
* cwillu 's overhead lightbulb flickers briefly
* sir_quicken screams bloody murder
<cppnewbie> rofl
<dstryr> i dont see add
<dstryr> oh nvm
<sir_quicken> brb shows bak on
<oskude> dstryr, :)
<cwillu> m'thinks you need to double check that svn and the c tool chain are install via synaptic
<carlo-r> anyone tried install the BMW DIS software on Ubuntu or any Linux distribution?
<klian> How can I install 'quota' ?
<LjL-Away> klian: "sudo aptitude install quota"
<cppnewbie> lemme c
<oskude> klian, dont you get anything with "apt-cache show quota" ?
<carlo-r> anyone at all? I really need this for a customer. he has all the software, but for some reason the OS software (SCO OpenServer) has issues with his AMD Turion64
<oskude> klian, works here,  sudo apt-get -s install quota
<tonio_> wenas
<oskude> klian, -s = simulate
<cppnewbie> hehe didnt check svn packages *whistles unsuspiciously*
<tonio_> hay alguien x aqui
<LjL-Away> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<klian> root@ubuntu:/etc# apt-cache search quota
<klian> root@ubuntu:/etc#
<cwillu> :p
<LjL-Away> klian: quota is in main, so probably your repositories are setup incorrectly.
<LjL-Away> !info quota
<ubotu> quota: (implementation of the disk quota system), section admin, is optional. Version: 3.13-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 1160 kB
<oskude> klian, try: sudo apt-get update and search again
<cwillu> lol, don't worry, you're reputation has already greatly improved from a php developer who's confused :)
<cppnewbie> lol
<carlo-r> does ANYONE have experience with BMW DIS software?
<dstryr> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: (versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.33-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 374 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<klian> LjL-Away, I have this in sources.list: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<cwillu> "cwillu wonders what cpp's gonna think when he finds out psp isn't php" :)
<cppnewbie> lol cwillu im not that useless
<cppnewbie> :p
<cppnewbie> away piZzA and show on tv
<dstryr> how do you install KDE theme? i tried installing it when it says invalid format, though i got the theme from kde official site
<oskude> dstryr, maybe a version conflict...
<carlo-r> are you all blind?
<oskude> i would intepret that as answer "no"
<cwillu> is there any better way to do the ms "dir *swap* /s" than ls -R|grep "swap" -r?
<carlo-r> atleast I get one question answered.
<cwillu> where the -r is actually -i?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> carlo-r: No, we just don't necessarily all know how to help you.
<oskude> carlo-r, if someone would have used that soft, he/she would have said it..
<carlo-r> well then why didn't anyone just say no so I wouldn't have to annoy anyone??
<oskude> carlo-r, you want to see 600times no here ?
<cwillu> because then we'd have 697 responses saying no
<carlo-r> and?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> carlo-r: We don't all answer every question... if someone knows the answer, they'll tell you.  Otherwise, they won't clutter the channel uselessly.
<carlo-r> people will drop it much quicker.
<oskude> !spam
<ubotu> oskude: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<carlo-r> sometimes the fastest solution is the best.
<oskude> !flood
<ubotu> rumour has it, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<carlo-r> isn't someone asking the same question 100 times clutter?
<oskude> carlo-r, next time take silence as "no", or wait...
<trpr42> carlo-r: no one is getting paid to sit here and answer questions (at least i don't think so). you ask a lot from a volunteer
<equador> why when i restart pc, fluxbox theme default... and all time
<carlo-r> I could've been more patient.
<carlo-r> you volunteer, so do your job.
<trpr42> carlo-r: you are right about that.
<cwillu> carlo-r, irc is a weird thing;  I find the easiest way to get an answer is to just shout out the question once in a while (10 minutes or so)
<trpr42> carlo-r bye bye
<oskude> carlo-r, im pretty sure NOONE has ever heard about that software
<nickrud> flol, carlo-r you ever run any kind of a non profit that uses volunteers? (obviously not)
<equador> i change fluxbox theme, but, when i restart pc, fluxbox theme been default... and all time
<carlo-r> lol..no one has ever heard of BMW?
<once1er> I actually am getting paid to sit here and answer questions... Just don't tell my boss
<equador> ?
<carlo-r> you know, the car..
<carlo-r> dumbasses
<oskude> carlo-r, and that soft doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu, or ?
<cwillu> guys, flamage ain't gonna help here, even if he's flaming himself :p
<carlo-r> has everything to do with Linux
<carlo-r> Ubuntu is a distribution of Linux
<once1er> but bmw isn't
<carlo-r> so, they're very related
<carlo-r> but this software is.
<cwillu> yay
<oskude> carlo-r, hmm, cant compute, try the mailing list of the soft...
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Spec> ...
<cwillu> although I feel an old compulsion to google bmw nis
<Spec> there are 690 people, if half of them used software X, do you really want them all saying "I do!"
<Psykus> anyone have a clue why unreal tournament 2004 would have no sound, unless I launched it from a terminal?
<once1er> haha
<gugu> #ubuntu-fi
<once1er> next person that asks if we use software X, i think we should all respond in unison. that would be fun
<Spec> hey
<Spec> i have a question for everyone
<Spec> does anyone here use bash?
<cwillu> me!
<once1er> yes
<djp> why would a tray icon not show up, even though the app appears to be running and if i right click in the panel it appears the icon is there but invisible!?
<Spec> oh god
<Spec> :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Spec: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :D
<Spec> i don't actually want answers, please, no, not 500 of them
<once1er> we didn't really pull that one together
<cwillu> hmm, disappointing, only 5 :)
<once1er> we'll have to work on it
<oskude> Spec, :)
<Psykus> i created a shortcut to it in gnome, and when I use that, there's no sound, however, when I navigate to the directory and do ./ut2004 , the sound works
<Spec> gotta get a, uhh, 'patch' into irssi
<once1er> Psykus: does the shortcut properly set the working directory?
<Kaleo> Hello
<once1er> maybe it looks in the current working direcotyr for sound files, and can't find them because its set to ~ or something
<Psykus> sui'm not sure
<Psykus> erm
<Psykus> - su
<Psykus> ok, the shortcut that the game created works fine, i'll just use that one and delete the one I made
<christopher> i have problems with ndiswrapper/ndisgtk.. ndisgtk won't even start, it says "Failed to load GTK bindings. Please check your Gnome installation." even though all dependecies are met. any ideas?
<once1er> well if you want that shortcut somewhere else, you could make a shortcut to the shortcut
<dstryr> what's the file extentsion of KDE theme?
<Psykus> it's fine, I just moved it...for some reason, the installer created the shortcut in the "Other" menu for some reason, instead of "Games"
<once1er> because they don't like you and don't want you to be able to play the sweet game you just bought
<Psykus> heh
<Psykus> wish more games had linux support like this :|
<oskude> dstryr, i doubt there is one, as i assume that they a just packed directiories with definition and image files...
<once1er> I'd feel the same way, but at this point I'm kind of addicted to those "Tank" and "Worms" genre of games. And those things are everywhere. Its quite pathetic. Got a 360 sitting my bedroom, and i'm playing physics games on my TI89
<eobanb> can anyone help me with dual-booting....i have two IDE hard drives, ubuntu is on the master and XP is on the slave.  i have the bios set to boot from the master, where grub is installed, but when i choose xp from the list, it just sits there.
<eobanb> ubuntu is on (hd0,0), xp is on (hd1,0)
<eobanb> should be straightforward...done this lots of times before..
<Gambix> hi to all
<malt> Hello i installed proftpd on my linux pc and its running apache with php and webmin and ftp well proftpd but it is very slow and everything else hosted on my linux seems to be fast but the ftp is only one that is giving me this slow problem is there a setting i can change or anything to help make it go faster?
<Gambix> i need help on installing eagleusb modem...
<once1er> eobanb: are you using chainloader +1 or whatever it is?
<eobanb> once1er, yes.
<Jonnings> I cant find my ".emacs" file (it doesnt exist), how can i make one + write to it?
<oskude> eobanb, hmm, do you have "boot" as last " command" ?
<eobanb> yes
<once1er> eobanb: maybe the boot record has been stripped off the xp partition
<oskude> eobanb, and you get no error messages ?
<eobanb> well, when i set the bios to boot directly from the windows drive, it can boot windows.
<eobanb> it just doesnt work from grub.
<once1er> eobanb: oh
<eobanb> no error messages, after it says 'boot' it just sits there.
<Gambix> does someone have already success on installing sagem f@st 800 on dapper ?
<oskude> eobanb, dunno if still needed, but does the windows partition have the "boot option" ?
<once1er> eobanb: the boot record for the windows machine might not actually reside on hd(1,0)
<cppnewbie> :D
<Khan_Kubrat> please, can you help me with Kaffeine player???
<eobanb> once1er, what would i do to find out
<once1er> its possible its on hd(0,0) and scans the devices for other stuff?
<eobanb> how can it be 0,0 when that's my linux drive?
<oskude> actually i desided not to help on windose, but the question was so good made :)
<succubus__> hey, how would i get apache to interpret .php and .phtml files
<linuxamoeba21> hello
<Krillancello> I'm thinking of trying to learn programming, most likely with C/++ and Java. Does anyone have any suggestions for what to install? (Keep in mind the main purpose of this is to LEARN to program.)
<oskude> succubus__, you define them in httpd.conf (or was it mimetypes.conf)
<scottj> what should I use to load my RSA key for ssh into memory and ask for the passphrase once every time I log in?
<once1er> eobanb: hmm, well, i know when SATA drives get setup for XP they need to have the boot record on the first IDE drive (if both are installed), maybe they require that the first drive have the boot record in _any_ configureation?
<oskude> succubus__, or wait, did you istall php ?
<linuxamoeba21> i'm having a problem with amarok -- it just stopped working yesterday. it hangs on startup, uses 100% processor for a while, then i get a knotify crash dialog... any ideas?
<aftertaf> !lvm
<ubotu> I guess lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Spec> Krillancello: if you want to learn how to program, then you should learn python
<succubus__> yes, i think it's httpd.conf, i couldn't remember the file name.
<succubus__> oskude, i did install php
<Krillancello> Spec: Why's that?
<eobanb> once1er, i have no sata drives or anything like that
<oskude> succubus__, if you install php4 in should add them automaticly
<Spec> Krillancello: it's very useful on linux, and easier to learn
<succubus__> it was php5
<oskude> succubus__, from ubuntu repos ?
<once1er> eobanb: i guess i'm not really sure why its happening. I've always heard that its _way_ easier to setup windows on the primary drive. Guess this is why. lemme think about it for a few minutes
<Spec> Krillancello: wait a few more seconds and i'll give you an online tutorial my teacher wrote
<Krillancello> Spec: The ease of learning a language has no impact on me. If I want to, I can learn it regardless.
<succubus__> oskude,  i couldn't say for sure
<ericmoritz\0> hi, how do I get my gtk theme settings to be loaded when I use a different window manage than gnome
<eobanb> all right, thanks, once1er
<oskude> succubus__, if not, you may have to add the module and mimetype(s) yourself
<succubus__> i installed it through synaptic, but i also have other repos.
<succubus__> okay, that's fine.
<Krillancello> Spec: Also, I'm looking for what to install. IDE, compiler, documentation...
<once1er> eobanb: oh i just had a thought, you can actually use the windows boot loader to load linux
<oskude> succubus__, do you have apache 1.3 or 2.x ?
<once1er> if thats a way you might want to go
<Spec> Krillancello: for python, install idle and python2.4, it's an interpreted language so it doesn't need to be compiled
<Spec> it's probably already installed on your system
<eobanb> once1er, i've never worked with it before, really.
<klian> When I type: apt-cache search quota . It gives me a list of programs, but not the 'quota' program. Anyone can pass me his repositories ?
<ardchoille> for anyone who uses natuilus scripts, I have a new one that may be helpful to you. It opens a dialog to ask for the path and then opens nautilus for that path: http://pastebin.com/582375
<aftertaf> df -h
<once1er> eobanb: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<t1nkkar1> #ubuntu
<aftertaf> doh
<Krillancello> Spec: Is the Python documentation installable, or is it online?
<once1er> wow, something good actually came from a geocities site?!
<t1nkkar1> hello
<succubus__> oskude, 2.x
<cwillu> anyone think of a reason why mozilla would still be running (incl using cpu) even after I've closed the last window?
<DistroWatch> is there a gui available for tor via apt ?
<once1er> eobanb: it basically consists of copying the head off of your /boot partition, and giving it to windows
<Gambix> does someone have already success on installing sagem f@st 800 on dapper ?
<Spec> Krillancello: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<dstryr> what's the file extentsion of KDE theme?
<oskude> succubus__, ok, dont have any apache2 (yet) so dunno if the configs have changed
<Spec> Krillancello: it's most certaintly online, and there probably is documentation that's installable
<oskude> succubus__, be sure you install apache2-mod-php5 too
<succubus__> yep
<oskude> succubus__, if its called so
<Spec> that tuitorial (even though the colours suck :p) is pretty good
<t1nkkar1> Could someone advice me howto get the "advancedd" mode on in ubuntu, gnome..
<DistroWatch> !tor
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DistroWatch
<once1er> t1nkkar1: a, b, a, b, up, down, up, down, select, start
<Spec> Krillancello: if you learn python first, you'll be able to learn other languages with even more ease, :)
<oskude> succubus__, i love this site (mostly should work with ubuntu) http://www.debian-administration.org/tag
<linuxamoeba21> i think i got my problem solved -- it appears as though the new amarok 1.4 automatically downloads cover art for your entire music collection without notifying the user =P
<marinus> may i ask how do you work out encryted dvd in ubuntu
<succubus__> oskude, thanks.. i will check it out.
<dstryr> what's the file extentsion of KDE theme?
<Krillancello> Spec: The problem with that is that once I were to learn Python, if I went on to learn other languages, I'd still need to know what compilers/editors/documentation to install.
<succubus__> oskude, looks very useful
<oskude> succubus__, and if your gonna run well known php apps, be sure to have something like this http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/65
<t1nkkar1> i dont get you onceler..been quite a while since ive been around
<Spec> Krillancello: that's not too hard to find out, the harder part is learning how to program
<Spec> Krillancello: there's how to think like a computer scientist books for c++ and java, though
<Krillancello> Spec: I'm not your ordinary computer geek. I find learning to program easier than figuring out what I need to program.
<muep> marinus: libdvdcss
<cwillu> krill; every language is different
<succubus__> oskude, alrighty... thanks again.   --i gotta get packing to head home break. see ya around
<Spec> hehe, well, for python you need python2.4, for c you need gcc, for c++ you need g++, etc etc
<mongo> hi all - just setup 5.10 with Samba and NFS shares but I can't log in to my SMB from Windows XP Pro - it just won't accept my credentials...what can i check?
<cwillu> even within the languages, setting it up can be different depending on what you're working on
<oskude> succubus__, cu
<stian> Hey, I have a question, it's not linux related, but still. When I do a search for my name on google, Konqueror and Opera shows my site as the first result, but when I do it in FF, im not even listed on the first page...whats up with that? How does it work?
<marinus> installed libdvdcss still it did not work thanks for your response
<Spec> stian: clear your cache perhaps
<Krillancello> Spec: There are like four versions of both gcc and g++ in my package list. Not having programmed before, I don't know which one I would want.
<oskude> stian, google use "localisation" so be sure your really using the same google.x
<Krillancello> Correction, not having programmed in C/++.
<cwillu> Krillancello; what do you want to program?
<Krillancello> >_>;
<cppnewbie> is there a command for searching through console?
<muep> Krillancello: pick the newest?
<Spec> Krillancello: any of them would compile your program, most likely :p
<Spec> Krillancello: whichever one's name makes you feel the happiest :p
<Krillancello> Spec: But there would usually be a suggested one over the others.
<Spec> newest i suppose?
<oskude> i noticed that ever google.x gives different results (even when NOT searching in "home" language")
<marinus> am actually a newbie and maybe just did not do it right the installing of libdvdcss
<muep> the older ones are there for compatibility
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cppnewbie: locate, mebbe?
<cppnewbie> hmm :p
<HappyFool> Krillancello: i'd recommend installing the build-essential package; it includes g++, gcc and related header files etc.
<stian> ah, that explains it, when i use .NO, (im norwegian) i dont display, but with .com i do.
<Krillancello> For example, PHP5 is suggested if you want bleeding-edge PHP support; PHP4 if you are concerned with it Just Working.
<stian> okay
<stian> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cppnewbie: It depends what you're searching for.
<nosilver4u> how can i listen to a winamp-style radio station in ubuntu?
<muep> marinus: check private msgs
<cppnewbie> how can i cd to directories that have a gap? :S
<marinus> dont even understand why if i follow the command as written in some support chat like #tar etc...i will get bash no command as tar so i get crossed
<omatunto_> Hi, I'm getting a Mac Mini today, but I don't have an external display.
<oskude> stian, i use "google.com/en"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cppnewbie: cd /path/to/directory\ name/
<marinus> what is private msgs
<omatunto_> I was wondering if I can install Ubuntu blind.
<scottj> what should I use to load my RSA key for ssh into memory and ask for the passphrase once every time I log in?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cppnewbie: ie, put a \ in front of the space
<eobanb> omatunto_, not likely.
<cppnewbie> aha
<omatunto_> Has anyone any experience doing it or any suggestions?
<muep> marinus: I sent you one
<eobanb> omatunto_, additionally, ubuntu doesnt yet work on intel macs.
<muep> marinus: this channel is a bit too crowded for me
<cppnewbie> worked, you rule :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :)
<omatunto_> eobanb, that's a ppc mac.
<oskude> omatunto_, i know its possible to use a serial output as terminal, but i never done that
<muep> marinus: query me
<omatunto_> Is it possible to get the install process running over ssh?
<eobanb> omatunto_, uhm, the powerpc mac minis have been discontinued, i highly suggest you swap it for an intel one
<oskude> omatunto_, yes, theres an option to load that module (atleas on debian)
<trpr42> cppnewbie: give tab a try too .. autocompletion is convenient for those directories with spaces in their name
<omatunto_> eobanb, I got this one fairly cheap just for that reason.
<cppnewbie> no need i did it :D
<eobanb> okay, never mind then.
<marinus> like ive said im a newbie so i have no real idea about this things sorry
<oskude> omatunto_, but to select that you need an monitor :) (AFAIK)
<muep> marinus: type /query muep
<muep> in irc
<eobanb> omatunto_, i would just go and find some cheap monitor
<eobanb> any vga monitor should do the trick
<oskude> omatunto_, i think your better of with debian, theres propably some images that initialises automaticly a "ssh installation"
<omatunto_> eobanb, yes that's most likely the easiest solution
<eobanb> omatunto_, i assume you'll be using this as a server
<omatunto_> eobanb, yes, thats true.
<eobanb> omatunto_, then you'll want to do the server install of ubuntu
<omatunto_> eobanb, printing, subversion and files most likely
<kbrooks> omatunto_, for svn
<muep> marinus: can you join another channel then?
<kbrooks> apt-get install subversion subversion-tools
<oskude> omatunto_, there a ways to install linux wihtout monitor, but dunno how easy that is wihtout knowledge.. (never done that too, but would love to know)
<madmike> does anyone know if dapper will have firefox 1.5 installed, standardwise?
<eobanb> madmike, yes
<muep> madmike: it will have it
<omatunto_> eobanb, if I could make any sort of bootable installation with right partitions and sshd, I can customize the installation afterwards.
<marinus> i was in another channel after typing that query thing but i did not get any answer
<marinus> so what channel must i join
<eobanb> omatunto_, it would be WAY easier to just find a freaking monitor, dude
<omatunto_> oskude, I guess I try to use some fairly graphical installation walkthrough and just select the defaults...
<oskude> omatunto_, maybe there are some netboot images that automaticly install debia base..
<dstryr> what's the file extentsion of KDE theme?
<muep> marinus: /join #helppp
<dstryr> is it .desktop?
<omatunto_> Then Alt+F2 and login, apt-get install sshd
<madmike> eobanb, muep: good news :)
<oskude> omatunto_, for server i would highly remonned debian and this http://www.debian-administration.org/
<oskude> *recommend
<oskude> omatunto_, not because debian is better or such, just because debian is used alot longer than ubuntu, so you find better info/help...
<omatunto_> oskude, ok, perhaps that is wise...
<oskude> omatunto_, are you from finnland, your name is funny :)
<cwillu> does bash provide a way to change how tab completion works?
<omatunto_> oskude, Finland, yes. :-)
<dstryr> how come yall don't answer?
<oskude> omatunto_, ok :)
<cwillu> dstryr; 'cause we dpm
<cwillu> bah
<marinus> was in the help group but i did not see anyone
<cwillu> stupid enter key
<cwillu> 'cause we don't know
<Ratty_> hi guys
<muep> marinus: that's strange...
<mongo> hi all - just setup 5.10 with Samba and NFS shares but I can't log in to my SMB from Windows XP Pro - it just won't accept my credentials...what can i check?
<muep> marinus: are you on another network?
<dstryr> what's the cmd again to make you choose if you want gdm or kdm ?
<seraphim> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm/gdm should do it
<jdl> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<jdl> Which /dev is it really looking for?
<jdl> I've got a bunch of /dev/nvidia<n> and nvidiactl
<marinus> what do you mean another network
<Ratty_> i'm trying to use 1280x768 on my monitor, but i can't get X to even attempt to use it. it will try 1600x1200 no probem though. i'm using the fglrx (ati) drivers, and have 1280x768 specified in my display's mode list, any ideas on what the cause could be?
<muep> marinus: we are now on an irc network named freenode
<marinus> you mean the ubuntu network? have no idea???
<dstryr> which one would you prefer, seraphim?
<muep> marinus: there are other networks, though, like quakenet or ircnet
<trappist> jdl: if you've got those, maybe you already have the driver loaded? lsmod | grep nvidia
<Ratty_> the gnome res change dialog doesn't even .ist 1280x768
<gleesond> why does my $PS1 keep getting changed back to the default?
<seraphim> i keep with the standard mostly, so gdm
<marinus> yes i see it there is this x-chat with
<trappist> gleesond: check /etc/profile
<muep> marinus: try to connect to quakenet
<marinus> marinus@brown.freenode.net
<muep> and join #helppp there
<oskude> omatunto_, is your server going to be public ?
<omatunto_> oskude, not really, possibly ssh open to the wide net
<jdl> lsmod shows no nvidia already.
<dstryr> seraphim, have you ever changed your theme?
<marinus> how do you do that quakenet wait ill check
<seraphim> yes
<dstryr> if so, where do you get gnome themes?
<seraphim> just download a package at gnome-look.org
<Zoroaster> good day mates
<muep> marinus: there is a way to connect to many networks at once
<oskude> omatunto_, ok. just wanted to know if you let php accesible from net.. as there are so many script kiddies outthere (i know, i had one a week ago:)
<gleesond> trappist: is this the default for all users?
<muep> I am installing xchat to take a look myself
<trappist> gleesond: for all users who use bash, ash, sh or ksh
<marinus> how as i see in the internet applications there is only that irc thing no quakenet
<muep> marinus: yes but in xchat menus
<gleesond> ah
<muep> there in upper left
<stockholm> so how can i compile kernel modules if there is only a gcc-4.0 and the kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4?
<dstryr> seraphim, how do you install after you've downloaded the tarball
<omatunto_> oskude, running too much services may bite you :-)
<LjL> stockholm: i suppose you could install gcc-3.4
<oskude> btw. i remember yellow dog linux saying they wont change to intel apple ;)
<stockholm> LjL: it is not on the cd
<LjL> stockholm: is gcc 4 on the cd? thought not
<seraphim> it's all in german here :D somewhere in the system-settings
<stockholm> LjL: 4.0 is installed by default
<seraphim> you can install new themes for the login-screen
<LjL> stockholm: uh? not as far as i know!
<malt> Hello i installed proftpd on my linux pc and its running apache with php and webmin and ftp well proftpd but it is very slow and everything else hosted on my linux seems to be fast but the ftp is only one that is giving me this slow problem is there a setting i can change or anything to help make it go faster?
<oskude> omatunto_, it was just my fault, not having updated the php apps (and didnt have any IDS)
<Zoroaster> sometimes when I have apps open like and I move them to another workspace, they dissappear
<oskude> omatunto_, but the bot just wanted to do some spamming, didnt even get real acces to the system
<Zoroaster> they disappear to me, but appear to still ru somewhere?
<ddonky> is it possible/easy to use my integrated soundcard for voip, and at the same time use my pci soundcard for everything else?
<Zoroaster> like just now, my vmware is gone, it's in no workspace, but I can't open my virtualmachine up, because the files have locks on them
<LjL> stockholm: anyway can't you connect to the internet? (sorry but i was away till a minute ago, i have missed the whole story)
<oskude> ddonky, i have onboard audio and a usb headset, works like a charm like you said
<ddonky> oskude - my head set has mic/audio jacks
<oskude> ddonky, i use my onboard /dev/snd for all and /dev/snd1 (usb headset) for skype
<stockholm> LjL: right, i need to compile a newer madwifi, aparently
<ddonky> ahhh, ok
<wavemhz> htpp://www.wavemhz.cba.pl
<mongo> hi all - just setup 5.10 with Samba and NFS shares but I can't log in to my SMB from Windows XP Pro - it just won't accept my credentials...what can i check?
<wavemhz> Kto z Polski??
<oskude> ddonky, if they are propebly installed you should have 2 /dev/snd devices
<pm> ja z Polski
<ddonky> oskude - how do i set that up? i dont think my pci card is even working right now
<pm> wavemhz, a co?
<oskude> ddonky, im very lousy wiht linux and sound, thats why i use ubuntu as it found all automaticly :) but
<ClayG> anyone using GGZ?
<oskude> ddonky, you could start with "lspci" and see if you pci sound card is regoniced
<LjL> stockholm: must say so far i haven't ever compiled a module for ubuntu (well, except one, but module-assistant did it automatically, and i had gcc 3.4 anyway)
<oskude> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<stockholm> dang...
<oskude> ddonky, try those
<cppnewbie> is avi playback embedded in ubuntu from installation or its yap(yet another package)?
<ddonky> ok lspci shows my pci card
<LjL> stockholm: but really, just get gcc 3.4 i suppose. and if you don't have internet access, you can still get it from another box, though you'll have to be a bit careful to get the dependencies as well
<ddonky> ok
<oskude> ddonky, and look in ubuntuforums with your soundcard
<oskude> ddonky, ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> stockholm: well actually gcc-3.4 seems to only depend on cpp-3.4, the rest of the dependencies you should have already installed
<ddonky> i have a dev/snd , but no /dev/snd1
<LjL> stockholm: (and cpp-3.4 itself doesn't seem to depend on anything that you should not already have)
<cwillu> is there any way to make bash use hippie-style completion (emacs style?)
<Ratty_> i'm trying to use 1280x768 on my monitor, but i can't get X to even attempt to use it. it will try 1600x1200 no probem though. i'm using the fglrx (ati) drivers, and have 1280x768 specified in my display's mode list, any ideas on what the cause could be?
<stockholm> LjL: i only have gcc 3.3 and 4.0 on the cd.
<LjL> Ratty_: 1280x768? that sounds like quite a strange mode
<stockholm> LjL: while the compiler the kernel is compiled with seems to be 3.4
<cwillu> widescreen?
<Zarephath> Where did grub.conf go on Ubuntu..I have no clue since I can't find it in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<LjL> stockholm: ok, but as i said, if you have internet access on that linux box, i don't see the problem -- and if you don't, you can still get it from another machine
<stockholm> LjL: i dont hvae internet access without the wifi card
<Cyorxamp> If I don't want to use the bog standard 'ati' driver - and use something better... what can I use given i have a Rage 128 Pro Ultra !?
<LjL> stockholm: right, but don't you have a USB key, or a cd burner, or something that you can use to get the stuff to the machine?
<Belea_> gdesklets how can i set it back ?  not on top ?
<Ratty_> yeah it's widescreen
<LjL> Ratty_: have you tried leaving it as the *only* available mode in your xorg.conf?
<Ratty_> it will fallback to 1024x768 ok, or attempt something too high, but refuses to try 1280x768
<Ratty_> yup
<oskude> Cyorxamp, you could try "r128"
<Ratty_> it seems to try 2000xsomething
<Cyorxamp> oskude - think thats riva :S
<oskude> Cyorxamp, see "man r128" for more info (like supported chips)
<oskude> Cyorxamp, man sais rage
<cppnewbie> whats the delete command for ubuntu?
<cppnewbie> command line style
<LjL> !tell cppnewbie about cli
<Ratty_> cppnewbie: rm?
<cppnewbie> aha
<Ratty_> for remove
<Ratty_> man builtin
<LjL> Ratty_: maybe try using a modeline
<Pecisk> is anyone else expierencing lockups with Dapper/2.6.15/nvidia module?
<Ratty_> i did try a modeline but who knows if it was right
<mongo> can anyone see this?
<Ratty_> mongo: no
<LjL> Ratty_: http://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/spec/linux/modeline/ <- i know of this page to generate modelines, though i'm afraid it doesn't list the resolution you need
<mongo> no?
<Ratty_> i'll t ry something else
<LjL> Ratty_: also you could try the "videogen" packages, which can generate modelines for you, though it's not too easy to use (at least for me)
<] BreliC[> anyone here using an nForce4 board with Breezy?
<Zoroaster> I am running 5.10 Breezy I guess it's called, and I still have so many questions, but one question is, I see 4 workspaces, but can I have more?  how?
<xerophyte> is there anyway i can configure the acpi in the kernel configuration ???
<oskude> Zoroaster, yes, try right click on the worspace switcher
<] BreliC[> Zoroaster, right click on the workspace icons on the taskbar, choose Preferences
<mongo456a> hi all - just setup 5.10 with Samba and NFS shares but I can't log in to my SMB from Windows XP Pro - it just won't accept my credentials...what can i check?
<] BreliC[> i was wondering if anyone was running an nForce4 board and managed to get USB2 to work
<LjL> mongo456a: suppose you've used "smbpasswd"?
<Ratty_> hmm
<] BreliC[> i have an MSI AMD64 nforce4 board, and i can only get as fast as USB1.1
<Ratty_> a modeline fixed it for one monitor, i'll try it on the one it's ment to use now
<CuriosCat> nforce drivers are troublesome in linux in general
<dancingmonkey> ] BreliC[, check the BIOS?\
<] BreliC[> i saw that there are drivers on the nvidia site, but I read elsewhere that it breaks alsa
<davidhouse> what packages do i need to be able to play wmv files?
<mongo456a> Ljl: didn't know i had to...never had to on other distros
<mentesuprema> Does anyone know a way to install Solaris 10 in the same disk with a Linux partition?
<] BreliC[> dancingmonkey, it works fine in windows
<CuriosCat> nvidia doesn't like to document their hardware
<CuriosCat> and afaik their linux drivers are binary only
<] BreliC[> hmm
<oskude> brelic, sure your device can more than 1.1 ?
<LjL> mongo456a: really? as far as i know, smbpasswd is always needed unless you do some weird configuration to make samba "sync" with the system passwords
<] BreliC[> oskude, yes
<LjL> mongo456a: though i've only used debian and ubuntu really
<majd> hey, i downloaded a program off of bittorrent, but have no idea how to install/unpack/burn....it has 15 zip files...install notes just say to unpack and install....it says to use keymaker which i have no idea what it is.
<oskude> brelic then i would read if the driver can more than 1.1 (but dunno where)
<mongo456a> Ljl: other distros must sync cuz i haven't had to...got a doc explaining smbpasswd?
<oskude> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<] BreliC[> oskude, well, as i said, there *is* a driver, but i've read on forums that it breaks alsa
<trappist> majd: please take your warez questions elsewhere.
<mongo456a> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> mongo456a: sure thing
<] BreliC[> i was just wondering if anyone here had experience with it
<Stormx2> Anyone built the GAIM beta 2?
<ddonky> so, if i load the module for my pci soundcard, will it automagically create is in /dev/snd1 the next time i boot?
<LjL> mongo456a: well, as far as i remember you should just "smbpasswd <username>", and set a password
<majd> trappist, :(
<mentesuprema> I have a Radeon 9200 which is fully supported
<cppnewbie> hehe is that cwillu guy here? :D
<oskude> brelic, sry cant help :(
<mentesuprema> What I haven't tried with my Dell 600m is the IrDA and modem, everything else is great
<JeReM> Hello all !
<ddonky> hi
<polpak> hi
<davidhouse> what packages do i need to be able to play wmv files?
<oskude> !wmv
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Belea_> gdesklets to not be on top ? Thx
<cppnewbie> !avi
<ubotu> I heard avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cppnewbie> lol
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> so its got many formats
<davidhouse> oskude, cppnewbie, cheers
<cppnewbie> hehe its not like i did anything
<cppnewbie> had to find how avis playback lol
<Ratty_> it's attempting 1280x768 but the refresh rate is wrong, my monitor only handles 60hz, and it saying out of range :|
<LjL> Ratty_: that's certainly fixed with the right modeline. the problem is finding the right modeline.
<smallfoot-> startkeylogger
<LjL> Ratty_: do give videogen a try, if you have your monitor's user guide handy ('cause it will need to know max/min sync rates, and that kind of stuff)
<smallfoot-> :(
<Ratty_> my modeline is: Modeline        "1280x768_60.00"  80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<Krillancello> Is there a package available in Ubuntu for setting a different wallpaper/background for each workspace?
<LjL> Ratty_: that doesn't really tell me anything, first because i'm far from a modeline guru, and second because the correct modeline really depends on your monitor
<Ratty_> hmm
<Ratty_> i just used a command line tool that asked for res and refresh rate
<MalFal> Hello all
<Ratty_> i don't have a clue what the numbers mean
<LjL> Ratty_: that tool is probably making wrong assumptions on your monitor's parameters then
<Ratty_> yeah
<LjL> Ratty_: me neither, honestly.
<Ratty_> i'll see if it has more options
<polpak> Ratty_, you can try CTRL-ALT-F1 to get to the console, and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MalFal> Is there anyone who can help me with an issue I'm having with an intel 2200bg mini-pci card?
<manicka> is anyone using this new sys info plugin for xchat in dapper?
<LjL> Ratty_: see that, or try videogen, which definitely asks for monitor parameters. of course, you do have to know them
<Ratty_> polpak: yes and that would send me back to the start
<polpak> ubotu tell MalFal about anyone
<Ratty_> i do know them
<ddonky> aplay -l, shows both the inte intergrated sound and the aureal pci card
<Spec> Can you switch your default audio card (if you have two) while booted?
<MalFal> Thanks polpak, I now know.  lol
<scottj> anyone use screen as their default shell? what arguments do you pass to it?
<tdn> How do I play DivX and XviD movies in Ubuntu?
<polpak> MalFal, so what is the problem you're having?
<Spec> tdn: install vlc
<tdn> Do I need some Win32 codecs?
<Ratty_> hooray for apt-get
<tdn> Spec, apt-get install vlc?
<MalFal> I have a system with an intel 2200bg mini-pci card that I can't seem to connect to my network for the life of me.
<Spec> should be
<LjL> !tell tdn about restrictedformats
<Spec> vlc is the best media player available, (in my opinion)
<ddonky> hmmm lsmod shows the au88xx module loaded
<MalFal> It sees the WLAN essid, but seems to refuse to connect
* oskude vote goes for mplayer...
<Spec> ddonky: what's your problem?
<Spec> mplayer's alright :)
* polpak prefers totem-xine
<Krillancello> Is there a package available in Ubuntu for setting a different wallpaper/background for each workspace?
<Spec> kde supports it, not sure what you'd use in gnome
<Spec> Krillancello: ^^
<ddonky> Spec, i'm trying to get my integrated sound for voip only, and my pci card for everything else
<Spec> ah
<Krillancello> Spec: I've used wallpapoz before, but I wanted to see if it (or an alternative) was readily available before getting it.
<tavancini> guys, i am curious about the codnames of ubuntu... anyone know why ubuntu releases have clever names?
<tavancini> like dapper drake, breezy badger...
<ddonky> i think i'm going to open 'er up and check the cabling
<Krillancello> Because *nix geeks are clever?
<oskude> tavancini, allmost all linux distros have "names"
<Ratty_> there's gnome-vlc if your're so inclined
<Spec> ddonky:  you've looked at the .asoundrc documentation?
<ddonky> Spec, no. Where is it?
<tavancini> but for example... debian releases is based on the toy story movie...
* oskude likes debian sid (the kid who tortured the toys :)
<xophEr> Is lm-sensors 2.10.0 going to be included in dapper? This would really be appreciated..
<LjL> Ratty_: that's a dummy package that just installs the now standard wxVLC
<oskude> tavancini, ah you mean the origin of the names in ubuntu ?
<LjL> Ratty_: same for KVLC (assuming it still exists even as a dummy package)
<tavancini> yeah!
<Spec> ddonky: http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
* DistroWatch brb
<tdn> Then how do I play wmv/wma files and streams from the internet like this one: http://www.dr.dk/Forms/Published/PlaylistGen.aspx?qid=161390
<oskude> tavancini, would like to know too :)
<Spec> ddonky: http://alsa.opensrc.org/   <-- lots of information
<tavancini> hahahah
<oskude> !ubuntu_name
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<oskude> :)
<ddonky> Spec - thanks!
<CanadianSnow> So is there any way to get amsn 0.95 on ubuntu?
<Spec> crossover office?
<hypnotic> Is it possible to update from 5.04 to 5.10 ubuntu just from console?
<CanadianSnow> because I used to have it, but then it got messed up, and I tryied to re-install it and now it doesn't work or something :(
<muep> hypnotic: yes
<Ratty_> hypnotic: editing the sources.list file and just update as normal
<LjL> !tell hypnotic about breezy
<CanadianSnow> brb, will read any pms or name highlights
<polpak> !amsn
<ubotu> well, amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<Spec> oh, nevermind
<Krillancello> gnome-app-install lists aMSN...
<polpak> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<LjL> there is aMSN 0.94 in the standard breezy reps. 0.95 is only on the official site - but there is a specific ubuntu version
<polpak> So if you want .95 you'll need to get the source or a deb from them
<zoexii> hello, I have questions about migrating to a new hard drive...  Firstly, the new one is SATA, and I wonder how I should jumper my optical drive (as master yes?)  Secondly, I would prefer to directly copy partition scheme & contents of current drive to new drive as opposed to reinstalling Ubuntu and copying personal files...
<LjL> zoexii: if the new drive isn't the same size as the old one, you can't just copy the partition table
<LjL> (and i'm not sure you can even if it is)
<virgule> I need a translation of this. http://pastebin.com/582464
<Krillancello> zoexii: IDE (with regular ribbon data cables) and SATA drives are recognized completely differently under *nix. IDE devices are usually hd<a-z>, while SATA are sd<a-z>.
<zoexii> LjL, yeah, it's definately bigger,
<tdn> I have just installed kde with apt-get install kde (not using Kubuntu). I can't find Kontrolpanel anywhere in the menus. What to do?
<Krillancello> zoexii: So you would probably have your original IDE drive recognized as hda, and your new SATA drive would be sda.
<hypnotic> What about getting into a nfs drive (windows based).. All my backup files are on it
<zoexii> Krillancello, isn't sd(a-z) for USB drives?
<LjL> zoexii: i would run the Ubuntu installer and use it to partition the drive, and then (still from the installer, which has a shell you can access with alt+f2) copy over the files
<polpak> tdn, you need to do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<oskude> tavancini, :) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2592.html
<LjL> zoexii: you could do that directly from your current installation too
<k31th> why wont my .exe files work in linux im double clicking but nothings happening
<Krillancello> zoexii: USB mass storage devices are put into sd<a-z> because their support comes from SCSI emulation; SATA is a form of SCSI, so they use the same naming convention.
<LjL> zoexii: however, you must be careful to change all current references to (i assume) /dev/hda1 into (i guess) /dev/sda1
<tdn> polpak, ok. Thanks.
<oskude> tavancini, as i see it, the names are "random"
<oskude> tavancini, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/14/ubuntu-dapper-drake/
<zoexii> LjL, hmm, seems there might be a few of those,  I don't know that I trust myself not to forget a few
<DistroWatch> do i need privoxy installed to get tor working ?
<LjL> zoexii: well i can think of /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst. but yes, i agree there might be a ton of others. though i don't really think so
<scottj> can you connect to linux boxes with Remote Desktop in windows?
<tavancini> ohh, cool!
<LjL> DistroWatch: no
<LjL> DistroWatch: it's quite useful though
<Krillancello> zoexii: You might want to consider a whole new partition scheme for your SATA drive as well. Since SATA is a form of SCSI, you can have I believe up to 16 primary partitions rather than three primary and a fourth extended.
<once1er> scottj: no, but you can connect to them with something like VNC
<t1nkkar1> Osaiskos kukaan neuvoa miten gome ympristn ubuntun advanced moodin sais plle..?
<Spec> zoexii: i have a solution for you! mondo/mindi
<DistroWatch> LjL so tor works out of the box right ?
<LjL> DistroWatch: yes. it creates a SOCKS server.
<zoexii> Krillancello, and what is the benefit of such a thing?  I have been thinking about several different Distros installed at once with a common partition for home
<tdn> How do I get Ctrl+Alt+LeftArrow and Ctrl+Alt+LeftArrow to shift between desktops in KDE?
<Spec> zoexii: just back your system up to cd or dvd, and then restore on the new system, and mondo/mindi does the geometry resizing/etc etc for you, grub and fstab are, indeed, all you need to change, and mondo/mindi does that on the restore
<DistroWatch> LjL nice ... will xchat then use tor ? and all my other applications ?
<LjL> DistroWatch: only if you (can) configure them to do so
<zoexii> Spec, backupt to DVD?? that's quite a stack of DVDs.... and a lot of time.
<LjL> DistroWatch: with X-Chat, i'm sure you can (SOCKS are a "long IRC tradition"). other apps might be more problematic
<gleesond> what is a good command line firewall that will run when my user isn't loged on?
<Spec> well, back up to tape if you want
<DistroWatch> LjL i se like firefox ... i have to configure it to use proxy
<Krillancello> zoexii: The benefit of using the ability of SATA drives to go over the limit of 4 primary partitions is that all your partitions are primary instead of all but three being extended. There's no difference from the point of view of the system itself, it's just a nicer arrangement.
<Spec> it's got compression as well, 4 gigs fits on 2 cds (1.4gigs)
<LjL> DistroWatch: also, the Tor developers warn that you should use a SOCKS4a client, because other versions don't include domain-name-resolving via SOCKS, which mean you will leak DNS requests
<zoexii> Krillancello, I'm a bit of a noob, what does a primary partition do that an extended can't?
<LjL> DistroWatch: you'll need Privoxy to use Tor with Firefox profitably. without privoxy, Firefox will leak DNS request and your privacy then becomes an illusion
<MalFal> I have a system with an intel 2200bg mini-pci card that I can't seem to connect to my network for the life of me.
<scottj> once1er: is there a VNC client that I don't have to install, that I could run off my usb flash drive?
<DistroWatch> LjL i see , so i have to mae the settings in my xchat first , but what should i put in hostname .. username ..( im on network setup - proxy )
<Spec> scottj:  sure, tightvnc, just put the binary on your usb flash drive
<Krillancello> zoexii: IDE hard drives are only able to have four "primary" partitions. If you want to have more than four (/, /boot, swap, /home and something else on different partitions), then you have to make the fourth partition an "extended" partition. Then, within that extended partition, you can make as many subpartitions as you want.
<Ratty_> is pixel clock related to my monitor or to my graphics card?
<LjL> DistroWatch: the SOCKS hostname is "localhost". don't remember the port right now. don't think there is any username/password by default.
<zoexii> Krillancello, I see... cool,
<Krillancello> zoexii: Using only primary partitions instead of an extended partition just makes your partition table look nicer. ;P
<Spec> yeap
<Krillancello> I don't believe there's any benefit other than that.
<Spec> :)
<once1er> scottj: tinyvnc is just a little program, i think
<oskude> i think for linux its no matter if its primary or extended, right ?
<once1er> carry around the exe
<DistroWatch> LjL port might be 9050
<Krillancello> oskude: I don't believe any system has a problem with extended partitions, except maybe Win3.1 and DOS.
<zoexii> alright, thanks for the help... I'm going to power down and plug things in....
<Spec> once1er,scottj: or the linux client and the windows client, :p
<LjL> DistroWatch: yep, or 7501. i've got both of those open :)
<LjL> DistroWatch: but no, it's 9050
<cwillu> whats the word on upgrading to dapper?
<xunil> i have a question on screen captures with a tvcard window running, the tv card window shows up as blue on the capture file, is there any way to capture the actual picture from the tv card on the screenshot?
<DistroWatch> LjL ok done ... so type of socks will be socks4 on any application ?
<Krillancello> cwillu: Do you prefer stability or more functionality?
<LjL> cwillu: it just broke yesterday ("broke" meaning "you couldn't load Gnome anymore"). don't install unless you want to help out testing it
<MisterN> hi
<cwillu> I'm on a play machine
<oskude> cwillu, i would say "if you cant stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen" :)
<once1er> scottj,Spec: i'm assuming that if he wnats to connect to linux boxes from RDC, he's using windows. and just wants the client. so... um... windows client
<arrinmurr> is there a way to change the language after installation? and don't mean keyboard layout, but the GUI language
<LjL> DistroWatch: socks4*a*, if you care about the DNS issue
<chell> what's the default login data for edubuntu shooltool?
<cwillu> breezy hasn't crashed on me in a while;  even seamonkey is working properly
<cwillu> I'm getting bored :
<scottj> Spec: do I just have to check allow others to view my desktop in Remote Desktop under System > Preferences?
<xunil> i have a question on screen captures with a tvcard window running, the tv card window shows up as blue on the capture file, is there any way to capture the actual picture from the tv card on the screenshot
<once1er> scottj: pretty much
<cwillu> can I attempt an update via the repositories?
<LjL> cwillu: yes
<once1er> scottj: but then that user has to be logged in
<cwillu> got a pointer to them?
<DistroWatch> LjL yes i do :)
<DistroWatch> LjL one more question please . whats this privoxy for ?
<LjL> cwillu: hm no, not really, but i guess you'd just need to change "breezy" into "dapper" in your sources.list
<cwillu> fair enough
<oskude> xunil, i think your tv-card/driver has to support overlay mode (but i might be totally wrong)
<Krillancello> cwillu: LjL is partially right. You should only upgrade to Dapper if a) you want to help debug it, or b) you like to see stuff break and then fix it. (Although the only difference between the two is that a involves reporting your experiences.)
<xunil> oskude thank you
<LjL> DistroWatch: well, Tor only opens a SOCKS proxy server. many programs instead expect an HTTP proxy server (or, anyway, don't support SOCKS4a, but only 4 or 5)
<xunil> running nvidia drivers for the gpu, hauppauge brooktree drivers
<Krillancello> Of course, you could always just see something break and report that... but where's the fun in that? ;P
<eddie_> i need help installing rar can someone help me
<cwillu> lol
<LjL> DistroWatch: Privoxy is an HTTP proxy server -- which also is intended for privacy, so contrary to other proxies, it takes a few measures to hide your IP from HTTP exchanges, and stuff like that
<oskude> xunil, i had 2 tv cards but i never did screenshots so dunno. sry
<chell> nobody's got an idea?
<eddie_> hello, can someone help me install rar. i keep getting some error when i do it.
<oskude> xunil, i just have an old trick to use 2 tv cards at the same time (may not be needed these days)
<LjL> DistroWatch: basically, Tor could have provided an HTTP proxy server themselves, but they haven't, and instead decided to only provide the simpler SOCKS support and rely on Privoxy for HTTP proxying
<Krillancello> My notebook that I'm running Ubuntu on has a touchpad (of course), which the system recognizes as a PS/2 mouse. I have yet to see any support for this particular touchpad, or even its manufacturer. Should I just leave it as a PS/2 mouse or would something like xorg-driver-synaptics cover non-Synaptics touchpads?
<cge> Has anyone gotten mathml fonts to work in firefox under dapper or breezy?
<cwillu> on a different note, is backports still a going concern?
<cge> Krillancello: what is the manufacturer?
<LjL> DistroWatch: (of course you could use any other proxy besides privoxy, as long as it can tunnel through a SOCKS server. it's just that privoxy is recommended by tor)
<oskude> Krillancello, synaptics is very good
<DistroWatch> LjL ok thanks a lot i will install privoxy to so i can set firefox to use it
<eddie_> HELLO CAN SOMEONE HELP ME INSTALL RAR IM HAVING PROBLEMS
<LjL> eddie_: please do not SHOUT
<chell> Does anyone know how I can set my password and username for schooltool right after the install
<oskude> Krillancello, i would use it if i ever used my pad :)
<Krillancello> cge: ALPS, I believe.
<LjL> and tell us what problems you do have
<eddie_> can i pm u the error
<eddie_> Reading package lists... Done
<eddie_> Building dependency tree... Done
<eddie_> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eddie_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eddie_> is only available from another source
<eddie_> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<eddie_> eddie@ubuntu:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<oskude> Krillancello, what ever u have, synaptics should work
<LjL> eddie_: no, use the pastebin please (paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %eddie_!*@*]  by Seveas
<cge> Krillancello: ALPS works with synaptics
<DistroWatch> LjL yes .. so you are saying that SOCKS4a its best ... SOCKS4 hope aint that bad
<Krillancello> cge, oskude: Ah, thanks.
<polpak> eddie_, don't paste in here
<LjL> DistroWatch: it's not a matter of good and bad really
<lampshade> what does /dev/dsp device busy exactly mean when it comes to sound?  I think something isn't quite correct with my sound configuration and I don't know why.  A lot of times different programs will stop playing sound because of the device being busy like that.
<polpak> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<polpak> info unrar-free
<polpak> !info unrar-free
<cwillu> dist-upgrade, right?
<ubotu> unrar-free: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 84 kB
<once1er> !info info
<ubotu> info: (Standalone GNU Info documentation browser), section doc, is standard. Version: 4.7-2.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 173 kB, Installed size: 336 kB
<cge> Krillancello:  however, you will have to look around for the correct settings to add to xorg.conf. The default settings will make it unusably slow.
<LjL> DistroWatch: it's just that, with SOCKS 4 and 5, your client *first* translates "www.blah.com" (i.e. domain names) into an IP address, and then only sends the SOCKS server this IP address
<LjL> DistroWatch: on the other hand, SOCKS 4a allows sending "www.blah.com" directly to the SOCKS server
<Krillancello> cge: Google is my friend. ;P
<cwillu> wish me luck, and a bash prompt to troubleshoot from :)
<polpak> eddie_, you need to install the universe and multiverse repos
<LjL> DistroWatch: this means that you use Tor to resolve the name -- if you don't, the request goes to your DNS server, which isn't "private" or "anonymous" by any extent of imagination
<oskude> oh, who was that with onboard sound and pci sound card prolems, it should be /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1 (not /dev/snd.) sry memory failure :)
<chell> Does anyone here use edubuntu?
<LjL> DistroWatch: so, basically, an attacker can easily know that you connected to a given server at a given time.
<DistroWatch> LjL thanks a lot for your help and info
<picasso> hello
<jdl> I'm clearly missing something with my nvidia driver install still.
<picasso> i'm trying to play a dvd, walk the line, using vlc (or totem-xine)
<picasso> however after a certain point (about 2/3 through the movie) i get an error, "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<CanadianSnow> So is there any way to get amsn 0.95 on ubuntu?
<CanadianSnow> because I used to have it, but then it got messed up, and I tryied to re-install it and now it doesn't work or something :(
<Cyorxamp> Lo folks, if I want to use my second graphics card (lets say for now, only my second one not both at same time) I take it i have to tell dpkg-reconfigure another BusID?  is that right?
<ompaul> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<ompaul> picasso, ^^^
<picasso> hrm
<TuxByte> hello all
<picasso> i already have w32coecs
<LjL> DistroWatch: also while we're on about tor, please don't fall in the misconceptions that Tor connections cannot be eavesdropped. they can - easily. an attacker just can't (hopefully) track you to your IP, but any sensitive data that you send (passwords, etc) can be easily stolen, if you don't use application level encryption
<picasso> and the dvd plays back fine, until 2/3 of the way through
<oskude> !css
<ubotu> oskude: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> CanadianSnow: yes there is. just get it from the site
<picasso> i have libdvdcss2
<oskude> picasso, sry, never watch dvd with pc...
<ompaul> picasso, have a look at that message from the bot
<teclis> picasso: have you tried a different DVD-ROM?
<KenSentMe> does anyone know how to fetch mail from a pop3 account (using fetchmail :p) and then put the mail in a specific folder on a imap account
<picasso> k
<MGPalmer> hi
<MGPalmer> i was wondering if someone could help me with my monitor
<DistroWatch> LjL yes .. ok then , i just enabled this in firefox and now i feel like im using dial-up :) very very slow
<cochondo_fr> Hello everyone, is there a channel to get some help with ubuntu and XGL ?
<oskude> but even my dvd player could play the film copy protected "layer cake", doh...
<oskude> *couldn't
<ddonky> MGPalmer - what's wrong with it?
<LjL> DistroWatch: yes, the Tor network is undersized (especially since stupid people are using it for peer2peer). but note that it can *never* really be fast, though it could get better than it is now
<LjL> cochondo_fr: #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> cochondo_fr: perhaps #ubuntu+1 also
<MGPalmer> well i just started using ubuntu today, and it seems i cant set any refresh frequency higher than 60 Hz
<cochondo_fr> LjL: thx
<MGPalmer> which makes my eyes sad
<ompaul> !refresh
<DistroWatch> LjL well then i just have to disable it ... should be ok without it for firefox *hope so * :)
<ompaul> !tell MGPalmer about refresh
<ompaul> MGPalmer, have a look at the message from the bit
<Krillancello> MGPalmer: Do you know for a fact the refresh/resolution combinations work? (For example, having used them under Windows or another *nix)?
<MGPalmer> i have used this monitor on windows without getting eyecancer, yes
<LjL> DistroWatch: there are some other steps you could take for some decent amount of privacy. for example, if you have a Google account, and you're logged in while you search, Google can associate all your searches with your real name immediately. and google does *not* delete search queries after some time
<oskude> MGPalmer, you have better changes if you know the vertical and horizontal refresh rates of your monitor (try manual or their website)
<LjL> DistroWatch: you might want to set your browser so that it always warns you when a site is sending you a cookie and, for example, disable cookies from google
<Krillancello> MGPalmer: It could be your X config; there's a section where it defines what resolutions and refresh rates it can do with each registered card/monitor combination.
<oskude> MGPalmer, and then change them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MGPalmer> ok ill look into that
<Krillancello> At least, I think it's for card/monitor combos... maybe it's just for each card. Haha.
<MGPalmer> thanks everybody
<Zoroaster> does 5.10 come with burning software?
<Zoroaster> of not, what do you guys reccommend?
<LjL> Zoroaster: it comes with gnomebacker i think
<LjL> baker even
<mhortaleza> hello newbie here
<oskude> Zoroaster, apt-cache search burning
<sir_quicken> OK I got windows back up & running, HOW do I establish a network connection between te 2 pc's using the gnome interface? I am on KDe but might ave 2 use gnome 2 get it going correctly
<Zoroaster> oskude, which one do you use?
<mhortaleza> can somebody help me to play my mp3 from xmms
<LjL> !tell mhortaleza about mp3
<oskude> Zoroaster, dunno, i use gnomebaker
<mhortaleza> mp3 files
<Zoroaster> oskude, how do you invoke it?  from the command line?
<oskude> Zoroaster, lol, you did ask me direct, so forget that dunno :)
<mhortaleza> like apple itunes files
<oskude> Zoroaster, or from menu multimedia
<LjL> mhortaleza: try following Ubotu's instructions
<MGPalmer> ahu, i got just another quick question: in the file browser (nautilus right?), by default the view is always those big icons, how do i change the default to a list view ?
<oskude> Zoroaster, eeh, sound and video... (or where it was, dont have burner in my notebook)
<jdl> What is the purpose of /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/volatile?
<jdl> And why does it have drivers with future install dates in it?
<phos-phoros> I'm having an issue with my network card not being enabled (although within system/networking it shows as such). When checking the configuration within system/networking I recieve the prompt "Could not enable network interface", but if I select the interface and then eth0 (which the option is greyed out prior to this) and then close the networking settings gui/relaunch it ...everything performs as it should
<Zoroaster> oskude, ok, will look, nothing like that in my menus, buit will look
<phos-phoros> any idea as to how to resolve this would be greatly appreciated
<oskude> MGPalmer, probaply somewhere in menu preferences or so (in that window)
<sir_quicken> well your not supposed 2 violate your pc.. tem port holes are not ment for that
<Zoroaster> what I want to do is create an ISO from a CD, I will use gnomebaker, or does someone have a better idea/
<sir_quicken> lmfao
<oskude> Zoroaster, its not installed in strandard installation
<phos-phoros> /etc/network/interfaces looks correct also
<phos-phoros> *interface even
<copernic> hello, does anyone know how to increase shadow amount when using XGL under Badger?
<MGPalmer> oskude: well ill be damned, its right there :) im a noob...
<oskude> Zoroaster, theres a simple command line command for that but dunno what...
<LjL> copernic: don't think there is an option for that, if you're using Compiz. anyway, try also #ubuntu-xgl
<oskude> MGPalmer, everyone was noob, so no shame or such
<Zoroaster> oskude, I'm apt-getting gnomebaker right now
<Zoroaster> oskude, thanks
<copernic> LjL: thanks for the hint
<oskude> Zoroaster, roger, np
<pia_> duh! I just managed to edit my passwd file in a destructive way -- I have a backup but my password doesn't work anymore
<tatters> how do u edit a file in in CLI?
<LjL> Zoroaster: google "cd writing howto", first link is a comprehensive guide to mkisofs and cdrecord, the two command line tools that most program uses as a backend to cd burning (i use them exclusively)
<oskude> pia_, doh :) hmm
<pia_> is there some sort of clever boot option I can give that will let me in as root if I reboot?
<LjL> pia_: you could pass "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel, i think that would work
<LjL> pia_: or you can boot from a live cd
<Zoroaster> LjL, will do, thanks
<kemik> pia_: or use "rescue" mode
<oskude> pia_, have you rebootet after you re copied the backup ? maybe the system is not yet usinf it
<jk_> somone chat in spanish??
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pia_> I havn't rebooted yet, but I am locked out so it used
<phos-phoros> it appears as if the eth0 device is not maintaining the selection as being the default gateway device
<oskude> pia_, ok, try in "rescue mode" and copy the bakcup or change new password
<erUSUL> !tell jk_ about es
<pia_> I'll try the init=/bin/bash first
<oskude> pia_, well, "rescue mode" is made for this kind of situations, but how like...
<LjL> pia_: i think rescue mode might be easier though, even though i haven't really used it
<pia_> we shall see *waves*
<oskude> LjL, me neither :) i go with "knoppix" and mount the partition :)
<phos-phoros> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81248.html , I have the same exact problem...I suppose uninstalling network manager would be worth a shot?
<pia_> hehe, I don't even have the priviliges to reboot the box :p
<LjL> pia_: ctr+alt+del? :)
<phos-phoros> strange, netw0rk-manager isn't even installed
<phos-phoros> so that's not a viable solution
* DistroWatch brb
<eternaljoy> is there any way to change the large brown UBUNTU words on bootup?
<LjL> eternaljoy: nah :)
<eternaljoy> LjL: isnt it a graphics file?
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, not really
<eternaljoy> LjL: or is it stored inside a data file?
<eternaljoy> LjL: not really?
<LjL> eternaljoy: it's a .so file :) i suppose it *can* be changed if you know the format, but
<eternaljoy> LjL: define "not really"
<eternaljoy> LjL: ok
<LjL> eternaljoy: /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<eternaljoy> LjL: has it been done?
<oskude> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<LjL> eternaljoy: haven't the slightest idea :9 guess so, given what ubotu says
<eternaljoy> oskude: thanks :)
<eternaljoy> LjL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<LjL> eternaljoy: you could install Kubuntu's usplash anyway. at least that's not brown
<oskude> LjL, lol
<eternaljoy> LjL: I dont think you should comment or answer when you obviously are not qualifed and are wrong :)
<oskude> i never used that, i just star to love irc bots :)
<oskude> *start
<oskude> btw, what does ubotu use ?
<oskude> !whoareyou
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<oskude> :)
<clearscreen> :( im pissed off at broadcom :(
<Ratty_> why would setting a modile on my 1st monitor have an affect on my 2nd monitor?
<Ratty_> modeline even
<LjL> eternaljoy: i don't think "nah" followed by a smiley qualifies as a definitive answer (unless you don't really mean i shouldn't give *any* kind of answer). especially when, immediately after that, i explained the reason why i didn't think it could be easily modified, saying it was a dynamically linked libraries instead of any kind of standard graphics format.
<frank_> is there away i can have my built in media reader to work with ubuntu?
<oskude> little OT, where should i start to learn irc bots (like ubotu with those factoids) ?
<eternaljoy> LjL: well its very easy :) read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<LjL> eternaljoy: and, if you don't think "pngtobogl usplash-artwork.png > usplash-artwork.c ; gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-artwork.c -o usplash-artwork.o" qualifies as an ugly hack, then i don't know what does.
<gnomefreak> oskude: you need a bot than you need to learn to program it
<oskude> gnomefreak, oh, really ;)
<nickrud> oskude, you could start at debian-bots
<gnomefreak> yep
<oskude> i was thinking a webpage with howto or so...
<Nameeater> there are quite a few scripts if your a lazy sod for various bots
<eternaljoy> LjL: its very very easy! so all you had to say was you have NO IDEA, instead of making out it was hard or near impossible :)  read the website oskude gave. its as easy as ABC :)
<gnomefreak> oskude: i havent found one
<hector> hola desde espaa
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oskude> or what script (if any) does ubotu use ?
<Psykus> what's a good app to use for a tv tuner card?
<eternaljoy> LjL: swallow your pride and admit you were wrong :)
<Psykus> i managed to open it with VLC, but I can't change channels or anything
<LjL> eternaljoy: even installing XGL and Compiz under breezy is "very easy" (i did it myself in 10 minutes). and yet, for some reason, most experienced people here say it cannot be done.
<oskude> a name is enough for me, google does the rest :)
<oskude> doh, server load too high, cant search channels ...
<Krillancello> They should change that phrase "You're not Superman." to "You're not Google."
<nickrud> Psykus, I don't have one, but some people mention xawtv
<LjL> eternaljoy: anyway, i reiterate that "nah :)" just about qualifies as a synonym of "no idea" in my idioms, as otherwise i would have said something on the lines of "no, it's not possible because of this and that"
<gnomefreak> LjL: it works fine?
<LjL> gnomefreak: not really. it works horrible under KDE, and has a few problems in Gnome.
<LjL> gnomefreak: not sure it works any better in Dapper though
<gnomefreak> LjL: open synaptic lol
<LjL> gnomefreak: ?
<frank_> trying to find help in this room is like asking a wall for assistance-fuck google is your friend for real
<Psykus> thanks, nickrud
<gnomefreak> LjL: for some reason xgl setup borks synaptic
<picasso> lovely
<gnomefreak> atleast here it did
<LjL> gnomefreak: really? haven't even tried synaptic. i don't even have gnome installed normally, i just installed it briefly to check out xgl
<picasso> i ran easyubuntu shit, but no change to my problem w/ playing the later chapters in "Walk the Line" DVD
<picasso> I have tried a different dvd-rom -- my friend with a Mac laptop played it and it worked fine.. also tried in VLC (on mac), had the same problem as I'm having
<nickrud> picasso, try xine, it seems to play more dvd's than the other players
<eternaljoy> LjL: thats not a true defination of synonym!  do you know the accurate defination of synonym according to Oxford? :)
<oskude> ok, now i have to decide in watch language i want a bot, hmm...
<picasso> using totem-xine
<nickrud> totem-xine didn't play as well as plain old xine
<eternaljoy> LjL: do you have an Oxford dictionary handy?
<LjL> eternaljoy: no, but let me take a guess and say it only applies to single words and not expressions.
<picasso> how do i navigate a dvd in regular old xine?
<picasso> i've only used gxine interface -- and it has no way to skip chapters and stuff
<LjL> eternaljoy: as my native language is not english, no, all i have is a couple of bilinguar dictionaries
<Plouj> oh my gosh
<Plouj> I have a really confusing problem
<eternaljoy> LjL: if its so easy to XGL and Compiz under breezy, why cant you write a document on how to do it following easy steps? :)
<nickrud> I just used the regular dvd menu, I think. I don't have a movie at hand to recheck
<AlbanianLord> what program would I use to burn mp3 cds?
<ShauOFT> hello
<LjL> eternaljoy: because there's already an ubuntuforums posting explaining it in easy (and terribly ugly) steps
<nickrud> AlbanianLord, k3b, or serpentine
<gnomefreak> eternaljoy: i think its more on the lines of the Xserver 6.8 isnt set to handle xgl] 
<eternaljoy> LjL: I realied English was not your first language as you misunderstand a lot of english words meanings. np :)
<eternaljoy> gnomefreak: ok
<Zoroaster> I was opnce told about an app that is like a gui for samba, no, not webmin, and it was great, but I lost that pc and I forgot what it is, might someone know?
<ShauOFT> my jute led is not working anyway to fix this?
<ShauOFT> mute
<DistroWatch> LjL irc with tor enable doesnt work on any server . i can connect to freenode server but i cannot join any channel :)) banned everywhere . and also tryed to connect to undernet servers ( no change ) G-Line and Disconnected (Remote host closed socket) :))
<picasso> how do you use "regular" xine?
<picasso> there's no 'xine' command
<picasso> gxine ?
<eternaljoy> LjL: if the ubuntuforums posting is as easy as your way, why do the "most experienced" people here, as you put it, have trouble installing it? :)
<AlbanianLord> nickrud I thought serpentine only does normal audio cd's
<min> #ubuntu-fi
<chuckyp> picasso, man xine
<nickrud> picasso, I just ran xine from the command line
<ompaul> picasso, try totem and if xine is there it will fire up
<eternaljoy> LjL: the  ubuntuforums posting cant be as good as you claim if the "most experienced" people here, as you put it, have trouble installing it!  So why cant you write a better version? :)
<LjL> eternaljoy: i don't think they have trouble installing it.
<nickrud> AlbanianLord, oh, I thought you meant converting on the fly, sorry
<picasso> yes, i'm using totem-xine
<picasso> i have been
<Plouj> ok.. I compiled my own ubuntu kernel, but when I tried to instal nvidia drivers the original ubuntu kernel became default, and now I can't boot my system again
<LjL> eternaljoy: i just think they won't do or at least suggest something that involves installing Suse packages and then moving files around in /usr manually.
<picasso> i've got totem (w/ xine engine) or gxine
<Plouj> ffs
<eternaljoy> LjL: thats what you said earlier!  look what you said:...LjL eternaljoy: even installing XGL and Compiz under breezy is "very easy" (i did it myself in 10 minutes). and yet, for some reason, most experienced people here say it cannot be done.
<AlbanianLord> so nickrud could you suggest a program
<AlbanianLord> ?
<SeAwInDe> hi pplz
<gnomefreak> Plouj: why are you compiling a kernel to get nvidia drivers?
<Plouj> eternaljoy: maybe they are not that experienced
<nickrud> AlbanianLord, the only time I ever burned some mp3's (to play on my home dvd player) I just wrote data disks
<Plouj> gnomefreak: I'm not doing that
<eternaljoy> LjL: so why could you do it in 10 mins, yet the  most experienced people here say it cannot be done?
<LjL> eternaljoy: indeed, they say it cannot be done. of course they do not really mean it, as *anything* can be done under Ubuntu (not just under Ubuntu of course), if you twiddle with the right bits
<Plouj> gnomefreak: I compiled my kernel for a totally different reason
<Pupilo> how can activate write option in a windows partition?
<LjL> eternaljoy: i just explained that.
* oskude reads about eggdrop, but doesnt like tcl so much...
<nickrud> AlbanianLord, don't know if that's the 'right way', but it worked on that machine
<eternaljoy> LjL: are you more experienced than the " most experienced people here" ? :)
<AlbanianLord> nickrud Ill try it
<LjL> [22:43]  <LjL> eternaljoy: i don't think they have trouble installing it.  [22:43]  <LjL> eternaljoy: i just think they won't do or at least suggest something that involves installing Suse packages and then moving files around in /usr manually.
<LjL> eternaljoy: please listen harder
<eternaljoy> LjL: whats your first language anyway?
<Psykus> i can't seem to eject my DVD drive
<LjL> eternaljoy: italian.
<Plouj> Psykus: unmount it
<chuckyp> Pupilo, if its ntfs partition you don't
<SeAwInDe> i have  asort of question , i am a newbie wanna be good in progeamming and networks , i installed slackware but people told me its not good for newbies , so what do u think
<oskude> hmm eggrop seams dead...
<Psykus> i think I manually mounted it at one point, and now it won't let me do anything with it
<eternaljoy> LjL: I listen better than you explain!  your contradicting yourself all over the place and your words are not congruent :)
<Psykus> david@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /media/cdrom1
<Psykus> umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy
<Psykus> umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy
<Psykus> umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy
<SeAwInDe> i have  asort of question , i am a newbie wanna be good in progamming and networks , i installed slackware but people told me its not good for newbies , so what do u think
<eternaljoy> LjL: im half Italian
<gnomefreak> oskude: eggdrob is  apita
<Plouj> Psykus: do lsof|grep cdrom1
<SeAwInDe> do i think i should leave slackware
<Plouj> Psykus: to see whats using those files
<Pupilo> chuckyp: no it's a fat32
<gnomefreak> SeAwInDe: if you like it leave it
<Ratty_> upon entering startx, X seemed to use 1280x768 for a split second then switched to 1024x768, what would cause this?
<nickrud> SeAwInDe, slack will force you to become knowledgeable. Very bare bones
<oskude> gnomefreak, ? renamed ?
<eternaljoy> SeAwInDe: what can slackware do that Ubuntu cannot?
<Psykus> ah, I see what it is
<chuckyp> Pupilo, then mount it and write to it.
<Krillancello> I'm not entirely sure the word "congruent" can apply to anything outside of geometric shapes... o_O
<min> #ubuntu-fi
<shadowman> hello
<shadowman> :)
<Plouj> eternaljoy: install properly
<gnomefreak> oskude: its a pain in the butt
<floppyears> hi
<oskude> gnomefreak, ah, ok :)
<SeAwInDe> eternaljoy, i dont know i told u i am a newbie
<floppyears> I started a grdesktop session in fullscreen, how can I get back to gnome ?
<tjb891> were do I go to ask a question about installation
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: are you an expert in the English grammar and language? if not, you are not qualifed to disagree with the experts in this field :)
<gnomefreak> tjb891: here is fine
<SeAwInDe> they told me slackware is a powerful distro
<eternaljoy> SeAwInDe: its "you", not u :)
<Pupilo> chuck: the problem is cause, it is mounting but i can't send information to that partition
<Krillancello> eternaljoy: Are you?
<oskude> hmm, my favorite languge (was) php, but ill think ill go with a python bot...
<eternaljoy> SeAwInDe: who told you slackware is powerful?
<SeAwInDe> eternaljoy, i dont know i told you i am a newbie
<gnomefreak> oskude: good luck finding one :)
<SeAwInDe> some friends
<chuckyp> Pupilo, How are you mounting it?
<nickrud> SeAwInDe, they are all equally powerful. They all run the same software, and use the same kernel
<tjb891> ok i install it fine but then when i boot ununtu it gibe me a black screen with a blinking curser with no keyboard responce after it goes throught he entire ubuntu boot sequence
<SeAwInDe> nickrud, so what is the differences
<oskude> gnomefreak, found allready many
<LjL> eternaljoy: all i have to say as an excuse for my english is that i've (virtually) met a number of native english speakers whose english sentences i could correct at every odd word or so.
<Plouj> but some have a lot of BS in between
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: no, thats why I rather accept the defination of the word congruent from the experts in the English language before I accept your flawed defination :)
<eternaljoy> LjL: yeah true :)
<gnomefreak> tjb891: if you sit and wait does it give you an error?
<Plouj> yo, seriously, have any of you here re-compiled your ubuntu kernels?
<tjb891> no
<nickrud> SeAwInDe, slack's package management sucks air, you need to compile a lot of things, ubuntu puts you in a better position on those two things
<Plouj> then don't answer!
<tjb891> it has no responce, no loading
<Krillancello> eternaljoy: I never gave a definition. I only stated that _I_ don't _believe_ it could be used in such a context as you had used it in.
<eternaljoy> SeAwInDe: your friends who told you slackware is powerful, are they linux experts qualified to come to such a conclusion?
<gnomefreak> tjb891: did you install using server install or just default?
<tjb891> default
<SeAwInDe> eternaljoy, no
<Plouj> I would like to know how to deal with having a custom kernel installed and installing nvidia drivers
<SeAwInDe> nickrud, is ubuntu a live cd
<Plouj> since the nvidia-* packages require the normal ubuntu kernel
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: well, your "_I_ don't _believe_" was based on assumption not agreed fact by the experts in the English grammar and language
<chuckyp> Pupilo, How are you mounting it?
<gnomefreak> Plouj: i think you would have to build them in to the compiled kernel
<nickrud> Plouj, try getting the nividia stuff for your custom kernel from nvidia itself, and compile them
<eternaljoy> SeAwInDe: seeing your friends are not, then why do you believe your friends who are not qualified to conclude that slackware is more "powerful"?
<Krillancello> eternaljoy: No, my statement was based on what I knew of the word. My own personal experiences and knowledge.
<Plouj> nickrud: what do you mean by "getting the nividia stuff for your custom kernel"
<klaxian> does anyone know why I can't GPG sign files through nautilus?  There are no errors and it asks for my passphrase, but doesn't create a signature
<klaxian> and thoughts?
<Plouj> I would like to let synaptics manage my nvidia packages
<nickrud> Plouj, get the nvidia driver from nvidia, not ubuntu.
<Plouj> nickrud: ok, I don't want to do that
<gnomefreak> any linux distro can be more powerful than another depending on how its set up
<Plouj> I'm not familiar with ubuntu filesystem yet
<nickrud> Plouj, then, run an ubuntu kernel if you want to use ubuntu kernel modules
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: what if your own personal experiences and knowledge were based on limited and inaccurate data to begin with? then your conclusions would be flawed
<Plouj> well, thats crap
<nickrud> Plouj, that's normal.
<Plouj> the only reason I have to run a custom kernel is cuz ubuntu refues to boot on my system otherwise
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: Interpretation of new data and information is dependent on previous input!  BUT WHAT if your previous input was based on limited, incomplete and false data???  That means all your beliefs and conclusions are WRONG!
<Plouj> thats annnoying
<nickrud> :)
<LjL> eternaljoy: isn't this a risk that everybody incurs almost every time they make a conclusion on something?
<clearscreen> DCOM DIE
<Plouj> I don't have time to learn all that
<chuckyp> Plouj, yes typically compiling your kernel isn't needed anymore with modules that can be loaded and unloaded etc...
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: Question and challenge everything you see, read, and hear and believe for accuracy and truth!  Most of what you believe has been derived from limited, incomplete and inaccurate sources, information and data!
<AlbanianLord> nuckrud it worked man and i fit loads of songs onto those 8mm cds
<tjb891> by the way i have a emachines 633mh,256mb ram, TNT 2  32mb graphics card, and a pericom usb ethernet adapter that does not ahve any linux drivers
<Pupilo> chuck: no, ubuntu mount automatically when it began
<AlbanianLord> *nickrud
<eternaljoy> LjL: yes, thats why its important to verify the accuracy of the "original data"
<nickrud> can't imagine why someone would want to try building a 2.6 kernel anyway, there's so much distro work needed on the vanilla stuff
<Plouj> chuckyp: mind helping me figure out how to boot stock ubuntu kernel on my system then?
<Pupilo> chuckyp: no, ubuntu mount automatically when it began
<eternaljoy> LjL: Question and challenge EVERYTHING you hear and read for accuracy!  and even then, realise your conclusions could be based on limited, incomplete and innacurate data and information. Your "reference source" that you are comparing your information with could be wrong.  Hence, you come to wrong conclusions that you think is truth.
<LjL> eternaljoy: though you can only do that by means of further data, which might as well be flawed
<trappist> Plouj: nvidia modules (and all kernel modules) are very kernel-specific.  if you use a custom kernel you go to nvidia.com and run their installer.  it's actually not that hard.
<Krillancello> eternaljoy: Regardless of what you may think, unless I am made aware of all of the facts on a particular subject matter, I am just the opposite; unaware of these facts. If I am unaware of these facts, what I think will be in accurate. Does that mean it's not what I think, or that I'm thinking incorrectly? No. It means I am laboring under a misconception, or that the basis of my ideas are incorrect. That does not indicate a problem with my own logic,
<gnomefreak> ok guys can you please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<chuckyp> Pupilo, then check your /etc/fstab and make sure its mounting it rw  "meaning read write"
<eternaljoy> LjL: indeed that is true, so whats why its important to keep open mind and realise we could be wrong about something
<eternaljoy> LjL: now you are getting it :)
<klaxian> does anyone have an idea why I can't GPG sign files from nautilus but i can from the command line?
<chuckyp> Plouj, No i'm just adding that it is rare for people to have to compile there own kernel anymore.  but in your case of not being able to boot it may be necessary.
<Plouj> trappist: ok, but I would prefer to figure out how to make the stock ubuntu boot on my system
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: even if you had all the "facts", some parts of the "facts" could be derived from limited, incomplete and inaccurate sources to begin with
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: no such thing as "facts"
<Krillancello> eternaljoy: If I'm wrong about something, I'm wrong. Big deal. Should I automagically know that I'm wrong, if I'm not enlightened to the right idea?
<roidelapluie> I'll come back, I rester my X-Server
<trappist> Plouj: what happens when you try?  what do you change in the config to make it work?
<roidelapluie> **restart
<gnomefreak> klaxian: you may beable to (for the most part everything can be done either cli or gui) but i dont know how
<eternaljoy> Krillancello: no! you should always be aware that you "could be wrong" and keep open mind!  thats all :)
<trappist> eternaljoy: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<trappist> Krillancello: you too.
<eternaljoy> trappist: ok
<eternaljoy> brb
<nickrud> Plouj, I was gone for a bit, did you try that suggested initial root disk on your grub command line?
<Plouj> trappist: this is what happens: http://plouj.no-ip.com/kubuntu3.jpg, to make it work I just copied my gentoo config, and there are a lot of things changed, I haven't nailed it down yet
<klaxian> gnomefreak: i can do it from the command line, but it's convenient from nautilus
<nickrud> nope
<Plouj> nickrud: ya, the initrd doesn't seem to help (I tried initrd=/boot/initrd.img)
<trappist> Plouj: breezy or dapper?  scsi or sata boot device?
<Plouj> trappist: breezy, sata boot device, on nforce4
<gnomefreak> klaxian: you can do it from both just not sure how
* gnomefreak usses cli for most things with filesystem
<oskude> Plouj, i have initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386
<trappist> Plouj: I wonder if it works on dapper.  have you filed a bug report or searched launchpad for the bug?
<klaxian> gnomefreak: in nautilus there is a Sign option when you right click a file...it asks me for my passcode but then does not create the detached signature
<nickrud> Plouj, try initrd.img-with some numbers
<oskude> Plouj, wait, got a smaller, initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386
<oskude> Plouj, should be breezy standard
<Plouj> initrd.img -> initrd.img-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<Pupilo> chuckyp: in that partitions fstab says defaulds... is it posible to change it?
<nickrud> Plouj, ok
<Plouj> humm
<Plouj> I'll try again
<Plouj> cuz I actually did initrd=/initrd.img (forgot /boot)
<chuckyp> Pupilo, yes, it should be mounting it as vfat with rw permissions
<Cyorxamp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Pupilo> chuckyp: i change defaults for what?
<chuckyp> Pupilo, change defaults to auto so it would look something like this.   /dev/hda1  /windows  vfat  auto,rw,umask=000 0 0
<chuckyp> Pupilo, then just make sure you have permissions to write to the directory that you are mounting it to and you should be good to go.
<Shed> Guys, do you recommend Captive as the best way to mount an NTFS drive as read/write?
<nickrud> Shed, no. (of course, I don't recommend any method)
<chuckyp> Pupilo, after changing it then you would umount /windows and then mount /windows and you should be good subsitutue windows with whatever directory you are mounting to.
<trappist> Shed: I've heard a few horror stories, but afaik it's the only way to do it without spending money
<Cyorxamp> Hi could someone please give me a hand getting my system to use more than one monitor?  I have had a crack at editing the xorg.conf found here --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9688
<nosilver4u> Cyorxamp: what gfx card?
<Plouj> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 initrd=/boot/initrd.img
<trappist> Cyorxamp: if you use the fglrx drivers you can use fglrxconfig to set it up for you
<Plouj> that doesn't work :(
<Cyorxamp> trappist, no this is another computer :P
<Plouj> in other words, I get the same problem
<gnomefreak> ok lets try to fix this :(
<Cyorxamp> nosilver4u, 2 graphics cards actualy... a Rage 128 Pro Ultra (1 head) and a Appain Gemini (basically a savage mx chip) with 2 heads
<Plouj> where did you say I should search for?
<nickrud> Plouj, try pointing directly at the files, without links (unless you're sure grub follows them)
<nosilver4u> ok, lookin at it now
<mickej> gotta truble over here
<oskude> Cyorxamp, i have no idea about this, but you have all more than once expect "screen"...
<mickej> i bought asus notebook with ATI Xpress 200
<Cyorxamp> oskude, your not making any sense
<trappist> Cyorxamp: not sure what you mean by "another computer", but if you have an ati card, my advice still stands
<mickej> but Xorg stucks when trying to initialize X
<Plouj> nickrud: I'm sure it follows links, otherwise it wouldn't be able to boot the kernel (vmliuz)
<Plouj> vmlinuz*
<oskude> Cyorxamp, i was just thinking maybe you need more than 1 screen section... (but as i said, i have no idea. never done this)
<Plouj> who the heck came up wit that name anyways
<Cyorxamp> trappist, you helped me a while back with this issue... but it was a different pc - fglrx drivers are not relevant on this one - the ati card is too old... not to mention the ati card in this is not dual head
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, he's saying you need more than one instance of screen
<nickrud> Plouj, or, boot into gentoo, chroot to breezy, then run sudo update-grub. Copy the correct stanza to your gentoo
<trappist> Cyorxamp: oh.  how'd the other one work out?
<Plouj> nickrud: what does update-grub do exactly?
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, oskude  - the only thing I have to go on is my dual screen xorg.conf (a radeon card) off another pc - which doesnt have 2 screen sections
<Cyorxamp> trappist, yeah thats working nice... but then it did have the fglrx-config program :P
<mickej> cyorxamp: laso tried, still not functioning
<oskude> Cyorxamp, roger
<nickrud> Plouj, reads all your os installs, and creates a menu.lst that boots them all
<mickej> also*
<confrey> hi everybody
<trappist> Plouj: it's explained well in the man page
<Cyorxamp> mickej, laso?
<oskude> Cyorxamp, did you used 2 graphics cards wiht the previous setup ?
<mickej> cyorxamp> *also
<nickrud> Plouj, I normally let a new os on a partition take over grub, then readjust to my tasts
<mickej> :-P
<d351GuJu> startkeylogger
<nickrud> *tastes
* cafuego yells at you
<icicled> is it wise to create a raid 0 or LVM across 2 partitions that reside on different disks? (1 IDE drive and other SATA) ?
<Cyorxamp> oskude, no thats just 1 card with 2 heads (a nice radeon 9500 using fglrx drivers)
<Plouj> erm, I see this: http://paste.opsat.net/?/304/ I'm kinda scared of replacing my grub
<trappist> thanks Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-245-24-5.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<confrey> anybody using dvdauthorr and qdvdauthor? I have menu items all pointing to the same track, and I dont'know why
<cafuego> Seveas: oh come on, don't ban the 31337 hacker dudes!
<oskude> Cyorxamp, hmm, so that wouldnt need 2 screen sections, but maybe 2 cards need 2 screens...
<Cyorxamp> mickej, so you've tried to attempt what i've mentioned and its not working for you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %cafuego!*@*]  by Seveas
<mickej> nah
<mickej> not
<Seveas> ehrm
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %cafuego!*@*]  by Seveas
<Cyorxamp> nosilver4u, any ideas?
<mickej> still got troubles with xorg
* cafuego sets ban on *!*@*.nl
<Pupilo> chuckyp: No it doesn't function
<Cyorxamp> nosilver4u:  I know it is communicating with the second gphx card - the pci bus ID is correct and monitor says 'Aye aye there something going on here' - but doesnt show anything
<chuckyp> Pupilo, un mount it then mount it via terminal to a directory i.e. mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<CarlFK> !ubotu: seen
<chuckyp> Pupilo, If you could post your /etc/fstab to pastebin it would help.
<Cyorxamp> (repeat) could someone please give me a hand getting my system to use more than one monitor?  I have had a crack at editing the xorg.conf found here --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9688
<Pupilo> chuckyp: this is the line /dev/sda7       /media/sda7     vfat    auto,rw,umask=000 0 0
<cafuego> Seveas: I have a copy of Nortons layoing about, I should install it and do a 'strings' on the dll's,, see what other fun is in there ;-)
<mickej> cyorxamp: it is telling me, that i didn't defined any screen
<Seveas> cafuego, hehe
<Cyorxamp> what is telling you?
<mickej> the xorg
<cafuego> (and then test on #mirc, not #ubuntu)
<Cyorxamp> well I don't have that issue
<chuckyp> Pupilo, and you remounted it I'm assuming since it took you so long to come back?
<mickej> :-(
<ompaul> cafuego, pm?
<progrock> What file systems do you guys prefer (when speed is primary concern)?
<cafuego> ompaul: am
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, might you know the answer to my woe's ?
<mickej> better said: any idea, how to configure xorg for my ATI Xpress 200 with 1280x800 LCD???
<cafuego> progrock: Speed should never be the primary concern. Secondary, maybe.
<LjL> cafuego: try testing it on #1,0 :)            (don't this at home)
<ShauOFT> how can i install automatix?
<ompaul> cafuego, what are you doing up at 7:15 of a saturday?
<ShauOFT> im trying to install the latest firefox
<plouj_> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<plouj_> I think I fixed it
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<cafuego> ompaul: it's 9:15. (Doing laundry, dishes, vacuuming)
<plouj_> all I had to do is add initrd=/boot/initrd.img on a _separate_ line from kernel=....
<progrock> cafuego, well what should be then?
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
* plouj_ dances
<ShauOFT> cool
<Cyorxamp> Hi could someone please give me a hand getting my system to use more than one monitor?  I have had a crack at editing the xorg.conf found here --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9688 (can give more details on the setup too)
<trappist> plouj_: awesome.
<ompaul> cafuego, my I pm u?
<cafuego> progrock: stability should be concern #1. No amount of 0.05% speed increase is going to add up to more time then you migth spend restoring from backup ;-)
<cafuego> ompaul: yep
<erik__> I would like to change my theme what folder would it be in to install
<plouj_> nickrud, thanks for suggesting using grub-install
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, add another screen line.  Or take a look at the other pc you have it working on and you will see.
<cafuego> ompaul: Well, if you're identified with nickserv, anyway
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, other pc has only 1 screen section
<progrock> cafuego, well what filesystem d you recommend?
<Pupilo> chuckyp:This is the original fstab  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9689
<mickej> chuckyp: how should the screen section look like??? you have mentioned my problem ...
<Bad-Wolf> i have 1 question what space i need to install Ubuntu?
<tatters> When I cd /etc/     then view smb.conf in CLI window mAKE a change how do a I close or save changes to get back to command prompt?
<Seveas> Bad-Wolf, how much do you have?
<Bad-Wolf> 1gb
<cavediver> Hi!. Is there a GUI for ffmpeg availible ?
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, i got 2.2gb and its pretty fresh standard ubuntu breezy
<Seveas> that's not enough
<cafuego> progrock: boring old ext3
<cavediver> I have 40GB...
<Seveas> cavediver, mplayer
<Bad-Wolf> i need instal to my old pc
<chuckyp> Pupilo, did you remount it.
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, I don't know how you would do it then.
<cavediver> Seveas: can I use mplayer to convert formats ?
<cavediver> How ?
<Seveas> Bad-Wolf, I think you're better off with damn small linux or featherlinux
<Seveas> cavediver, mencoder
<Pupilo> chuckyp: yes, i umount and them i mount
<cdubya> anyone have issues with FF 1.5 randomly having issues hanging.......it's driving me nuts. I can work in FF for a bit and then after working for a little while, I have to close the entire session of FF that's open (any and all FF windows) and then restart FF to get it to be responsive. I thought I had heard about a memory leak on FF, but I'm not absolutely certain about the validity of that......any ideas?
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, with 4gb your should be done for a long time
<cavediver> does mencoder have a gui ?
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, cant remember even having / over 3gb
<Seveas> iirc there is an experimental one (never used it tho)
<Bad-Wolf> what linux i can install at 1gb
<cold> I just started up the ubuntu distro and the totem has no mpeg support, what plugin should I download to get that ?
<Bad-Wolf> OLD
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, you need two screens but if you don't want to I can't help you.
<cafuego> Bad-Wolf: Most of them , as long as you stick to basics.
<tatters> how do I return to command prompt if I use ping ... how do I stop it from running
<cafuego> tatters: ctrl-c
<xunil> bad wolf you mean ghz?
<tatters> k thnx
<CarlFK> Bad-Wolf: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, you could install ubuntu with the server option (should be ~200mb) and then install some lightweight WM, browser, and so on
<chuckyp> Pupilo, can you paste your current /etc/fstab also to pastebin it looks like you have two windows partitions.
<nickrud> Plouj, I stepped away again. Glad to hear you're set finally
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, ok will try it... but still not sure how to get the third working
<xunil> i would go with debian sarge with a 1 ghz system
<confrey> anybody using dvdauthorr and qdvdauthor? I have menu items all pointing to the same track, and I dont'know why
<CarlFK> also Ubuntu-lite, but I am not sure what the diff is
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, well then you would need three screens
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, yup, xubuntu is a good start
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, the second gphx card has 2 heads you see... do I just make another device with the same bus ID?
<cdubya> are there any decent browser alternatives to FF?
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, You have three monitors hooked up?
* cafuego would say ram matters far more then cpu speed
<danc3> cdubya: some people like Opera
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, yeah... 2 on the second ghpx card and 1 on the first
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, I thought it appeared that the dual head was in there let me look agian.
<nickrud> cdubya, epiphany is pretty good
<neoginn> can i get some help writing a essay for my class please
<Pupilo> chuckyp: yes i have to partition but i don't want to modify the other one
<danc3> neoginn: no
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, the Appian thing is the dual header one
<cafuego> cdubya: Uninstall flash
<neoginn> please
<cdubya> nickrud, I wouldn't mind using epiphany FT if it rendered pages right.......but it whacks lots of pages I view......
<cafuego> cdubya: and disable java
<danc3> neoginn: no
<cdubya> cafeugo, uh.....ok.
<oskude> lol
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, wheres the pastbin link again
<neoginn> please!!!!!!!
<Bad-Wolf> and how i can install if a cd Boot Not works ?
<oskude> neoginn, how about just asking some concrete...
<cafuego> cdubya: Those two account for 99.999% of firefox problems.
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9688
<cdubya> cafeugo, the mozilla-flashplayer or whatever that was called?
<nickrud> cdubya, internet explorer specific?
<Bad-Wolf> or avalabla flopy boots
<neoginn> concrete?
<cdubya> nickrud, more than likely.
<neoginn> why
<neoginn> ???
<xunil> bad wolf boot to your cdrom drive
<danc3> neoginn: do you have a question?
<xunil> set it in bios
<erik__> how do I find the theme folder?
<oskude> !ask
<Bad-Wolf> Bios old :d
<neoginn> yes
* cafuego yells "YOU 'ORRIBLE LITTLE PLUG-IN!'
<Bad-Wolf> avard
<nickrud> cdubya, some people swear by explorer in wine, but I haven't tried it yet
<Bad-Wolf> stupid
<danc3> neoginn: than ask your question
<cdubya> nickrud, not that it's a huge deal, but it is certainly a pain to navigate when text falls behind say a flash image.....
<cdubya> nickrud, nawwwww, it's ok. I won't ever feel that desperate.
<cdubya> heh
<xunil> bad wolf go to manufacturers website and flash the bios with a new version
<oskude> neoginn, ask your dictionary for "concrete" (not that build material)
<neoginn> here is my question: the theme of "this life is a preparation for the next" is found in many writings, explain.
<nickrud> plugin, plugin who's got a *good* plugin :)
<danc3> neoginn: go away
<xunil> ibm?
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, Okay i'm assuming you would need another device then for the appian or some sort of line in the xorg.conf stating that its a dual head.
<Bad-Wolf> no
<xunil> what brand
<cdubya> cafeugo, can I just remove the flash plugin from .mozilla/plugins.......er whatever that dir was...(searches to find it....)
<oskude> neoginn, what does that has to do with ubuntu ?
<Bad-Wolf> Pentium 120 Mhz 1Gb 32ram :D
<Bad-Wolf> old
<Bad-Wolf> :D
<xunil> 120 mhz lol
<Bad-Wolf> what
<danc3> neoginn <------- trolling
<Seveas> neoginn, this is an Ubuntu support channel - no other crap in here please, there's enough crap in Ubuntu already 
<neoginn> it has everything to do with it, becuase i got to write a paper using it.
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, I would search around for dualhead xorg appian on google or something similiar.  But once you get that sorted out then you just need a screen for each monitor and head.  Then you specify what the screen is to display i.e. left right middle etc...
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, i got a 200mhz latpot with xfce4, works but is pretty slow...
<xunil> bad wolf make into boat anchor
<oskude> lol, latpot
<Bad-Wolf> no problem
<neoginn> so help me please
<neoginn> come on
<Bad-Wolf> i made is not for me
<Bad-Wolf> for sister :D
<ShauOFT> how can i upgrade breezy to latest flight 4 dapper releease?
<danc3> thank you Seveas
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, like in the server layout section
<cge> Bad-Wolf: you could try installing debian instead.
<Bad-Wolf> my pc is 1000 mhz :D
<Bad-Wolf> its a beetter
<Bad-Wolf> ?
<Bad-Wolf> but i need with kde gnome
<neoginn> seveas i am sorry
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, my desktop is 1.2g duron, and i dont have needs to have faster, all works fast enough (except 3d games;)
<neoginn> please dont kick me again.
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, with 120mhz you should forget gnome or kde...
<Pupilo> chuckyp:  yes i have to partition but i don't want to modify the other one
<gnomefreak> neoginn: do you have an issue with ubuntu?
<mickej> chuckyp: how should the screen section look like??? you have mentioned my problem ...
<Bad-Wolf> my frend have instaled Mandrake
<Cyorxamp> chuckyp, yeah that just doesnt seem to work
<Bad-Wolf> and works fine
<danc3> neoginn <---------- troll
<cdubya> cafeugo, you talking about just turning off java in the FF prefs?
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, or if you have enogh time, it should work (but need more space than 1gb)
<neoginn> actually i would like to know when dapper will be released
<cge> Bad-Wolf: On a 120Mhz?
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, i.e. Screen 0 "1stmonitor 0 0 'and below that' Sreen 1 "2ndmonitor" RightOf "1stmonitor"
<gnomefreak> april 20th
<Bad-Wolf> yep
<oskude> neoginn, lol
<chuckyp> mickej, what problem are you talking about.
<Bad-Wolf> 5 mandrake
<neoginn> can i buy it at like Best Buy?
<gnomefreak> i think danc3 is right
<chuckyp> Cyorxamp, I would hunt around for documentation on a dual head card or that driver.  And see.  I don't have any experience with dual heads.
<gnomefreak> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-55-227-190.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<cge> Bad-Wolf: Err, isn't mandrake 5 ancient?
<danc3> excellent
<Cyorxamp> :S
<duck> yay
<duck> danc3 is back
<danc3> yes, hello
<Bad-Wolf> or i can or not install some linux with Graphic
<Bad-Wolf> ?
<Bad-Wolf> to 1gb space
<chuckyp> Pupilo, I have No idea what you are talking about anymore.  I've lost track with the 5 minute wait between replies perhaps someone else can help you if you ask. Or try searching the forums because I know other people have your same problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<danc3> Bad-Wolf: could you repeat that, in English?
<patrick__> hi there
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, yes,
<gnomefreak> Bad-Wolf: no not in a million years you cant install server install on 1gb
<kenichi> hi folks
<cold> anyone know the mpeg support plugin for totem ?
<cge> Bad-Wolf: my suggestion would be to install Debian, and select packages to install manually rather than use tasksel.  I really don't think Ubuntu will work.
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, you just cant use gnome or kde (propably)
<duck> meh wine :(
<patrick__> i would use mplayer
<patrick__> totem sucks , if you ask me
<Bad-Wolf> i need
<ttread> cold, that should be in win32-codecs
<xunil> u need a command line, no gui
<kenichi> i've got a problem with my dvd burner. can anyone help me?
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, as you need a pretty big swap file (when you have only 32mb ram)
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<danc3> lol
<patrick__> hehe lol
<Bad-Wolf> i have downloaded ubuntu-5.10-install-i386
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell kenichi about ask
<kenichi> well
<patrick__> as anyone already got photoshop cs installed with wine ?
<cge> Bad-Wolf: Or actually, look at DSL. It should work.
<xunil> this wolf dude just isnt listening
<chuckyp> patrick__, plenty of people have ifyou look on winehq's appdb
<kenichi> i've got an GSA-4120B LG dvd burner
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, you could try that xubuntu-desktop
<danc3> kenichi: well, what?
<patrick__> well i got it installed, but it's working very well
<kenichi> first my burner only burned dvd-r with only with 1x velocity
<kenichi> then i activated dma
<plouj_> humm, I tried installing nvidia drivers by following the ubuntu wiki but something doesn't seem to work as glxinfo |grep direct says that I'm missing GLX extensions
<patrick__> maybe some of you had some tips
<gnomefreak> plouj_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  did you run that?
<kenichi> then he burned faster. but all dvds i burned could not be read by dvd drive or dvd player
<patrick__> but photoshop 6 is working, so good enough for me
<xunil> plouj this is what i use for ubuntu guide
<plouj_> gnomefreak, I installed it through the gui package manager
<xunil> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<kenichi> now i have read somewhere to not enable udma2 but mdma2
<Bad-Wolf> i need any linux os with GNOME , KDE to be installed to 1gb
<cge> Bad-Wolf: At damnsmalllinux.org.
<plouj_> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<danc3> Bad-Wolf: do you have a question, or are you just randomly blurting out stuff that makes no real sense?
<kenichi> but the burned dvd is not readable
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, as i said you gonna have VERY hard times with 32mb ram
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kenichi about dvd
<patrick__> if installed my nvidia drivers with this howto http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kenichi about enter
<Bad-Wolf> (I cant Boot From CD-ROM)
<patrick__> and then method 2
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, how about just installing an finding out if the space is enogh ?
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, then you need floppies or netboot
<cge> Bad-Wolf: I think there is a floppy for DamnSmallLinux.
<kenichi> dvd playing is possible
<Bad-Wolf> Flopies
<gnomefreak> Bad-Wolf: what are you looking for here. do you want to install ubuntu how much space do you have for ubuntu install
<kenichi> but the burned dvd cant be auto-mounted
<Bad-Wolf> to help
<oskude> Bad-Wolf, debian has good netinstall floppies
<gnomefreak> no floppies for ubuntu yet but there is a netinstalll
<Bad-Wolf> find me a Linux oS
<danc3> my ghod, I can't take this channel any more...
<iBalo> Bad-Wolf: your only option would be damn small linux, which is optimized for 'atticware' or deli-linux... go to distrowatch.com to learn more
<cge> gnomefreak: Bad-Wolf wants to install on a 120Mhz 1Gb HD w 32mb ram
<patrick__> lol
<ompaul> Bad-Wolf, have a look at http://www.distrowatch.com
<gnomefreak> no gonna happen maybe get damnsmalllinux on 1 gig :(
<ompaul> gnomefreak, dsl is 50 megs
* gnomefreak thinks damnsmall is larger than 1gig unpacked
<cge> Bad-Wolf: There also is another distro I used to use about 5 years ago that was even smaller and fit on between 2 to 10 floppies, but I can't remember the name.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: thats unpacked?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, .... it will load fully into 64mb of ram
<oskude> i have debian stable running on a 200mhz 32mb 2gig (xfce4)
<gnomefreak> iirc they have distros that will fit on a pen drive
<iBalo> puppy-linux would be an option, too
<ompaul> Bad-Wolf, got an internet connection on anything else?
<Bad-Wolf> yep
<Bad-Wolf> only at my pc
* gnomefreak never found a install for puppy but i so wante to try it
<Bad-Wolf> internet
<colm> 50MB, that's damn small!  I was about to recommend zipslack, it's 100
<ompaul> iBalo, puppy-linux is not good
<kenichi> does anyone know a solution perhaps?
<Psykus> hey, can anyone help me get sound working in xawtv?
<ompaul> Bad-Wolf, does it have a cd burner?
<Bad-Wolf> i have
<cge> Bad-Wolf: Yes, if damn small linux doesn't work, you can try mulinux, which is _really_ small, but is also _really old_.
<Bad-Wolf> i have 2 pc
<Bad-Wolf> i 120mhz old 2 2000mhz 40gb
<iBalo> that's true ompaul , but somtimes 'not good' is better than not running at all :-(
<ompaul> iBalo, dsl is smaller and does not run as root
<xunil> puppy linux is pretty decent
<ompaul> xunil, it does run all processes as root, if you had puppys desktop and dsls running ability you would be made
<iBalo> Actually ompaul is right, and it's common sense already that DSL is the best choice for obsolete hardware... BTW i have a rescue-system with xfce4/xfe on a 122 MB-Usb-pen...
<kenichi> does anyone know, if gsa-4120b dvd-burner needs udma2 or mdma2 for working correctly? or perhaps something different?
<rpr812> Dsl is not just for obsolete.  It recognizes and uses dual processors and hyperthreading.
<gnomefreak> kenichi: are you using ubuntu linux?
<xunil> how bout hyper bj
<Bad-Wolf> ftp://sunsite.auc.dk/pub/os/linux/mulinux/mu/
<cge> Bad-Wolf: I would try DSL first though.
<kenichi> im using breezy
<dstryr> what would be the problem yo, im trying to watch a .mpeg video, but the player said, i need a proper decoder
<dstryr> wtf is this?
<kenichi> or else i wouldnt be here i think ;)
<iBalo> of course, running fluxbox on 4 Gb Ram/multiproc machines is the sensible thing to do :-)
<rpr812> I am  having trouble verifying that my ubuntu actually sees my two xeons.
<Unity>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY juicykittypie
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dstryr about restricted
<Unity> =(
<ompaul> Bad-Wolf, I think you need to look at floppies and Debain
<iBalo> Unity: time for a new password :-)
<cge> Bad-Wolf: mulinux is ancient, and should only be used if _nothing else works_
<Unity> iBalo: i'm one step ahead of you
<kenichi> gnomefreak: you know something, that could help me?
<Bad-Wolf> i now downloading mu linux 8 min remaining :)
<ompaul> Bad-Wolf,  debian to be honest, check the floppy install and go from there it will work pity
<dstryr> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<rpr812> ubuntu claims to use symetric processing, but when I run system monitors it only shows one of my two processors
<gnomefreak> kenichi: im wondering why you dvd burner doesnt work most of them work out of box
<gnomefreak> rpr812: are you using the smp kernel?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rpr812: Did you install the -SMP kernel?
<rpr812> I am using the latest one on the download site
<gnomefreak> rpr812: is it smp?
<Seveas> rpr812, install the smp kernel...
<rpr812> The reason I downloaded ubuntu is because I thought it was already built like dsl, to use smp, however it looks like I was wrong.  I do not know how to install smp.
* gnomefreak doesnt know what download site you would mean. i thought all kerenels k7 smp so one are in synaptic
<kenichi> gnomefreak: well, it worked out of the box, but only with 1x burning speed. but it can burn 8x. then i read about activating udma, because udma is not acitvated in ubuntu by default. so i activated it, but then burning dvd images did not work anymore... dvd were not readible after burning
<Seveas> rpr812, intel or amd cpu?
<rpr812> dual xeons
<cge> Bad-Wolf: Remember, mulinux is ancient - 2.0 based kernel for example.
<gnomefreak> intel
<Seveas> rpr812, apt-get install linux-686-smp
<NoobieAtUbuntu> hi guys, Im getting error's on startup: it says there are errors in the root system ,and when it does a check it comes up with errors
<gnomefreak> kenichi: you need software to view dvds
<NoobieAtUbuntu> then it freezes rather than booting
<NoobieAtUbuntu> it says: bad or duplicate sector in use
<gnomefreak> kenichi: i sent you the dvd info in your pm
<rpr812> I downloaded the 686 version but it does not work on processors unless they are 64 bit enabled.
<Psykus> hey, can anyone help me get sound working in xawtv?
<NoobieAtUbuntu> is there any way I can run a disk check or something ?
<NoobieAtUbuntu> I'm currently booted off the 'live' ubuntu cd
<Upayavira> Can anyone tell me what /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libcidn-2.3.6.so might be a part of?
<xunil> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMP-HOWTO.html
<rpr812> many xeons are not 64 bit, even though they are ht enabled.
<xunil> google is our friend
<cge> Bad-Wolf: try going to the #damnsmalllinux channel.
<Spliffster> has any one here an advice how to resize partitions without loosing data (tools) ?
<kenichi> gnomefreak: right, i know that software is needed to watch dvds, but first of all i can watch dvds, and second i cant even mount the dvd. and my standalone dvd player also cant
<rpr812> dsl is good for dsm, but it is not stable.
<iBalo> NoobieAtUbuntu: why would you want to do that? file-system corruption is very rarein linux using journalled filesystems like reiser or ext3
<sorush20> !pdb
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sorush20
<dstryr> i noticed that nix downloads faster than windows
<NoobieAtUbuntu> iBalo, my file system IS corrupt...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Spliffster: I recommend GParted for that - it's what I would use.
<dstryr> but nix suck at desktop-use
<sorush20> guys how do I view .pdb files?
<kenichi> gnomefreak: and the image is also correct. i can watch it with vlc and i also tried another image for burning. but it wasnt readable as well
<NoobieAtUbuntu> so I want to check whether it's the HD itself that's buggered
<sorush20> !.pdb
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sorush20
<iBalo> NoobieAtUbuntu: what type ist it?
<Spliffster> PuMpErNiCkLe: can it resize partitions ?
<cge> NoobieAtUbuntu:  man badblocks
<xunil> hmmm i think nix is superior desktop
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ta cge
<Bad-Wolf> my pc is doesnt boot from CD-ROM
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Spliffster: Yeah.  I think it's even on the livecd, but I haven't checked.
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, using a webbrowser do >>sudo fisk -l<< and paste output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> live cd can partition drives
<Spliffster> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok ty, i didnt know it was capable of that ... maybe i have to unmount the partition first i guess
<rpr812> anyone know of a smp linux besides dsl?
<cge> Bad-Wolf: But DSL has a boot floppy! You just put the floppy in, and the CD. Then it boots from the floppy, and runs off the CD.
<xunil> gnome, kde, xfce, englightenment, something for everybody on one of those desktops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Spliffster: Uh, yeah... you *always* unmount partitions before you change them.
<Spliffster> gnomefreak: i dont want to partition, i'd like to resize an existing partition without loosing data
<Bad-Wolf> and so this linux works with cd
<dli> do I need to install kernel source or kernel headers for hsfmodem?
<Bad-Wolf> becouse is a LiFe CD
<gnomefreak> rpr812: if you get the smp kernel ubuntu will work. if you want another disrto try #ubuntu-offtopic or the distro of choice channel
<Psykus> Spliffster, I think you'd need something like partition magic for that
<Spliffster> PuMpErNiCkLe: well, i was hoping a *clickedyclick* programm was telling me that before doing the work ... eh ?
<oskude> rpr812, any linux you name has smp kernel, no ?
<Some-Person> i need help w/ ubuntu installing
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, it came up with what looks like irc logs
<Some-Person> i wanna get in a PM w/ a tech
<Spliffster> Psykus: THAT'S WHAT I TOUGHT TOO ... BUT MY OLD VERSION CAN'T HANDLE EXT3
<cge> Bad-Wolf: Does the computer not have a CD drive at all?
<Spliffster> sry 4 caps
<gnomefreak> Some-Person: ask in channel not pm
<Some-Person> ok
<Psykus> oh
<Bad-Wolf> have
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, well I want you to >>paste sudo fdisk -l<<
<xunil> whats the ideal size for a swap drive
<Bad-Wolf> but cd will be olways inside
<gnomefreak> double your memory up to 1gig
<Spliffster> xunil: twice the ammount of ram as rule of thumb
<Some-Person> Can GParted make the partition changed in the zip file i'll send to anyone who can help me?
<xunil> gnomefreak thanks
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, into a web browser navigation bar ?
<rpr812> I got the smp kernel but it only works with xeons which are newer, as compared to dsl which works even with dual pentium 3's
<Spliffster> xunil: but on a laptop at best 0/zero/nada ... if u have anough ram
<cge> Bad-Wolf: After you start up DSL, there is an option to install on the hard drive.
<Some-Person> see now why i must ask in PM?
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, in the address bar you put http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and it wiill be obvious from there
<Spliffster> xunil: no swap = less disk activity = longer battery life
<rpr812> the smp version of ubuntu does not actually use smp for my dual xeon 2.4g system
<oskude> rpr812, then you need to rewrite your question...
<gnomefreak> Some-Person: always ask in channel first you get better help that way now if someone is gonna help you they will
<Some-Person> i just did
<dli> rpr812, recompile your kernel
<Some-Person> Can GParted make the partition changes in the zip file i'll send to anyone who can help me?
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9690
<gnomefreak> i understand that but starting off as a pm is not normally a good idea
<dstryr> gnomefreak, i tried that w32codecs, still wont play wma/mpg/wmv
<Some-Person> without losing data
<dstryr> should i get a new player or someshit?
<bluefusion> Hi guys
<anto9us> Some-Person, I don't understand what you're asking
<Spliffster> PuMpErNiCkLe: GParted doesn't list unmounted partitions ... heh ?
<gnomefreak> dstryr: what player are you using?
<NoobieAtUbuntu> !tell dstryr about easyubuntu
<dstryr> totem
<bluefusion> How do I mount my hard drive so i can browse it? NTFS partition
<gnomefreak> dstryr: try mplayer
<iBalo> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> i dont know much about any players i dont use them but i hear mplayer will play more files than totem
<rpr812> I do not like dsl for several reasons, and I like ubuntu for several reasons, but I need an operating system that recognizes dual processors, like windows 2000 or xp.
<Some-Person> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, now do this >> df | grep hda << does it return something if so is the number 1, if not please say it returns nothing
<bluefusion> ta
<cge> rpr812: Try debian?
<Some-Person> please help me!
<gnomefreak> rpr812: what is the output of uname -r
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, returns nothing
<Some-Person> Can GParted make the partition changes in the zip file i'll send to anyone who can help me without losing data?
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, do this and sit back >>sudo fdisk /dev/hda1<<
<Yaksha> hey
<rpr812> I have not yet learned to recompile, so I need a version like dsl that automatically uses smp.
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, will that keep the existing file system >
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ?
<spec> How do I edit the right-click-on-desktop menu?
<Yaksha> i just got ubuntu and i cant get into msn chats can someone help me?
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, or will it wipe what is there ?
<anto9us> Some-Person, don't repeat please. I think you need to rephrase your question, it makes little sense as far as I can tell
<kenichi> gnomefreak: any idea?
<gnomefreak> rpr812: go into synaptic and search for smp kernel there should be one in there iirc
<ompaul> Some-Person, gparted does not deal with zip files
<Yaksha> ?????
<Some-Person> Can GParted make the partition changes i want to make without losing data?
<oskude> gnomefreak, he allready has it, but it doesnt support his cpu
<cge> Some-Person: Usually.
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, sorry
<Plouj> isn't there a ubuntu glx channel?
<Some-Person> i'll send screenshots thru dcc to anyone who wants to help me
<oskude> gnomefreak, he said...
<Cyorxamp> cge, whats the exceptions?
<gnomefreak> oskude: he just said he didnt learn to compile it
<dstryr> how do you decompress tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> thats why i asked for uname -r oputput
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, what I want you to do it this, (no that would not have but you can do a lot of damage from there but the command as was would not)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dstryr about tar
<oskude> gnomefreak, before that...
<dli> dstryr, tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, I'm running "badblocks" on /dev/hda1 atm
<gnomefreak> oskude: i saw. but he has said alot of controdicting things
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, >> sudo fsck -y /dev/hda1 << that will actually try to fix problems
<cge> Cyorxamp: Usually as in no, but back up valuable things.
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ok
<ryan_ishere> hello
<ryan_ishere> im having a bit of a problem
* oskude brb
<ryan_ishere> and i went to a tech support site
<ryan_ishere> and now i want to shoot myself
#ubuntu 2006-03-09
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, that command has found errors allready !
<ryan_ishere> ok here is my problem
<Some-Person> cge: will u check my screenshots?
<gnomefreak> ryan_ishere: what is your problem
<Cyorxamp> cge: thats confusing - can it or cant it?
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, and what is it saying?
<ryan_ishere> i bought some RAM for my comp
<ryan_ishere> problem is my comp is a DELL
<ompaul> ryan_ishere, please put it all on one line
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul:
<NoobieAtUbuntu> fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<NoobieAtUbuntu> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<NoobieAtUbuntu> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<gnomefreak> ryan_ishere: so are 2 of mine
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, don't paste here plese
<NoobieAtUbuntu> k :-)
<erUSUL> NoobieAtUbuntu, use pastebin please
<NoobieAtUbuntu> it says: contains a file system with errors
<cge> Some-Person: Not really, haven't really used it.
<gnomefreak> i dont understand whats wrong you bought ram and what?
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, it will get you banned, I have shown you a pastebin
<NoobieAtUbuntu> forcing check
<ryan_ishere> i went to the site and bumped the stats against what they say is compatible for my comp and bought the same RAM from newegg for half the price
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ok, thanks ompaul
<Some-Person> well, will anyone check my screenshots?
<Bad-Wolf> waht
<gnomefreak> ryan_ishere: ok
<Bad-Wolf> what
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, well that was the command I was giving you >>sudo fsck -y /dev/hda1<<
<dli> where is kernel-headers installed
<ryan_ishere> now when i put the new RAM in all it does is beep a few times and the comp wont start
<Bad-Wolf> i better instals?
<ryan_ishere> old ram back in works fine
<gnomefreak> ryan_ishere: thats a hardware issue and its because the ram is either bad or its mismatched
<gnomefreak> ryan_ishere: we are a ubuntu support channle not dell
<bluefusion> ta guys that fixed it cya
<gnomefreak> channel
<ryan_ishere> i know
<bluefusion> p.s. u dudez r uber1337
<ryan_ishere> but have you ever tried talking to the dell support
<cge> Cyorxamp: Unless something goes horribly wrong, or you do something really stupid, it shouldn't delete anything. But if you have files you can't absolutely live without, then save it somewhere else first.
<ompaul> ryan_ishere, you need to write down any numbers on the ram and then use uncle google, he is very good with that kind of data
<dstryr> i need to disable gcc checking, how do you do that?
<erUSUL> ryan_ishere, if it beeps three times it means that you do not have plugged correctly the memory in the banks iirci
<gnomefreak> ryan_ishere: than what does this have to do with ubuntu
<ryan_ishere> i cant run ubuntu if the comp wont start
<ryan_ishere> erUSUL what do you mean?
<ryan_ishere> it does beep three times or so
<Cyorxamp> cge: so it's just as capable as say partition magic is at doing the jobs it does?
<cge> Cyorxamp: I believe so.
<ryan_ishere> so indirectly its an ubuntu problem too
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: it deoends on the beeps
<m3thos> hi there, I'm having sound problems in ubuntu 6.04, ppc, ibook g3, kernel used: 2.6.15-16, no sound card is detected.. any help?
<gnomefreak> depends*
<IdleOne>  go to #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :-)
<gnomefreak> 2 short = different than 3 long
<Delvien> So i sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and mygnome when it logs in CRASHES, anyone else experience this?
<cge> Cyorxamp: as long as you aren't talking about the partitioner on the Flight4 LiveCD, in which case DON'T USE IT!
<ryan_ishere> 2 short then a few longer ones
<ryan_ishere> so is it just not compatible then?
<theking> hi everyone
<Cyorxamp> cge: is it dodgy?
* Cyorxamp was on abour GParted
<gnomefreak> there used to be a site i knew for decoding beeps but either way maybe #ubuntu-offtopic can help you more
<ryan_ishere> oh ok thanks man
<ryan_ishere> sorry to bother you
<ryan_ishere> lata
<gnomefreak> google is your best bet
<ryan_ishere> ok
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9691
<cge> Cyorxamp: It reformats partitions after you tell it to not do so. Apparently it just reformats every partition with a linux fs. But GParted should be fine.
<NoobieAtUbuntu> that seems to have done something
<erUSUL> ryan_ishere, when you plugged the ram chips in the free slots you did it incorrectly. open the case and check if they are inserted correctly. check the graphic card too
<kenichi> gnomefreak: is there a possibility to check if my dvd burner burns right without killing dvd-r's?
<m3thos> hi there, I'm having sound problems in ubuntu 6.04, ppc, ibook g3, kernel used: 2.6.15-16, no sound card is detected.. any help?
<Cyorxamp> cge: ooooh nice lol
<gnomefreak> m3thos: join #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> kenichi: not that i know of
<kenichi> gnomefreak: have u any idea what could be the problem or what i could try?
<cge> ryan_ishere: I had a problem somewhat like that a long time ago, and found that I just hadn't pushed hard enough when installing the ram.
<gnomefreak> m3thos: dapper has not been released yet as a public used distro
<gnomefreak> cge: hes gone
<NoobieAtUbuntu> ompaul, I'm going to try restarting to see what happens...
<erUSUL> kenichi, almost all dvd recording program has a "dummy" or "not writte" option to "fake" the recording operation.
<gnomefreak> kenichi: no it may just be the hardware itsself
<NoobieAtUbuntu> wish me luck !
<dstryr> hey
<kenichi> gnomefreak: i hope that the hardware is ok
<dstryr> mind if someone send me  any .mp3 file
<cge> gnomefreak: Oh, didn't see him leave
<gnomefreak> what i meant is maybe the hardware isn ot supported
<dstryr> i just wanna test what ive installed
<kenichi> gnomefreak: ah, ok
<dstryr> i dont have any
<dstryr> anyone?
<sobersabre> hi.
<oskude> dstryr, google
<sobersabre> is dapper already usable ?
<yoyo> hi everybody
<oskude> dstryr, mp3.com....
<sobersabre> where can I download it ?
<Hobbsee> !tell sobersabre about upgrade
<gnomefreak> dstryr: normally you can go to a site that has downloads and listen to part of a song for free
<sobersabre> Hobbsee thanks.
<ompaul> NoobieAtUbuntu, try a reboot
<yoyo> does anyone know how to find a picture of ubuntu where there are a guy and two girls
<sobersabre> I want a clean install, for the transition times.
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: dapper is still in testing stages and not stable yet
<dli> where is kernel headers installed?
<sobersabre> gnomefreak is it that "not stable" ?
<yoyo> I looked in art.ubuntu.org but the picture is not there
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! >/join #ubuntu+1< for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: its not stable
<sobersabre> gnomefreak: IS IT USABLE currently ?
<sobersabre> (will I be able to download an ISO and install it on my laptop ? )
<ompaul> sobersabre, today it might be tomorrow or one hour or the day after it might not be
<m3thos> sobersabre: i'm using it.. and have no sound working.. does that answer your question?
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: its usable but thats the point of unstable today yes tomorrow may not be
<sobersabre> ompaul m3thos and... do you know the reason why the sound isn't working ?
<gnomefreak> im using it and some things are boked part from xgl and others from depends
<sobersabre> so xgl works ?
<sobersabre> :)
<gnomefreak> borked even
<NoobieAtLinux> ompaul, fixed it good!!!  Thank you SO much!
<gnomefreak> xgl doesnt work for everyone
<ompaul> sobersabre, its in development, it will be released on the 20th of April then you can do it all okay, until then who knows what will happen tomorrow
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<oskude> yoyo, i know what you mean, i saw it somewhere in ubuntu.com...
<ompaul> NoobieAtLinux, great
<gnomefreak> not what i was looking for
<yoyo> ubuntu.com.... let me check
<dstryr> what is dapper anyway?
<sobersabre> gnomefreak does xgl work for i915 ?
<NoobieAtLinux> !tell dstryr about dapper
<yoyo> i want to change my login picture
<dstryr> is it like windows xp upgrading to vista?
<sobersabre> dstryr dapper is "dapper drake", the next release of ubuntu
<ompaul> dstryr, it will be software that will be released when it is debugged the target is 20th april
<NoobieAtLinux> dstryr see ubotu
<sobersabre> dstryr it is like updating breezy into dapper.
<leshaste> is there anything like Illustrator that people would recommend?
<ompaul> dstryr, on that day it will be called (as long as that day is in april) 6.04
<dstryr> ic
<sobersabre> leshaste try inkscape
<ompaul> leshaste, what does illustrator do?
<pia_> shouldn't .xinitrc be executed when I log in?
<leshaste> sobersabre: ok thx.. the latest seems to be 0.43 which is rather old. .. is it still being developed?
<dstryr> so no point of updating your current breezy?
<FlannelKing> Illustrator is a vector graphics shindig
<colm> leshaste, sodipodi
<leshaste> Illlustrator is wonderful :)
<leshaste> colm: is that what you use?
<ompaul> leshaste, inkscape is very good
<sobersabre> leshaste sodipodi is too, but inkscape is .. very nice.
<leshaste> sobersabre: thanks.. do you use inkscape?
<agharta> Im trying to login with my login name & passwd. but I can't log on it. what can I do?
<colm> leshaste, yes, but...  I did just apt-get inkscape yesterday
<yoyo> so after BreezyBadger, the new release is DapperDrake
<leshaste> colm: ah ok :)
<ompaul> agharta, check for caps lock
<yoyo> 6.04, coming soon this april
<gnomefreak> yoyo: yes
<yoyo> cool
<ompaul> yoyo, no, the release is 6.04, the current release is 5.10
<colm> leshaste, so far, not much to choose between the two, though inkscape does have a gorgeous splash screen - not a reason to choose perhaps, but i'm easy pleased
* gnomefreak thinks that date might change
<ompaul> yoyo, the devs have word names
<leshaste> latest news of sodipodi is 31 March 2005!
<ompaul> gnomefreak, got a pointer?
<h4x3d> Forwhois etc.Now, I won't have any problem either having you remove the domain  forcibly either,  whatever the cost to me.I can prove I own all three ping2death domain names. I did not give u permission to use themmidiable, I have asked you few times now to remove my domain name from your whois.
<sobersabre> leshaste what features do you need ?
<yoyo> i have breezy badger, for updating to dapper drake (once it's released)
<erik__> any one try real player on Breesy
<yoyo> will i have to do a fresh install?
<leshaste> sobersabre: Illustrator :)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: not really i get the mail from devel and they have had alot of setbacks due to illness and other stuff
<agharta> ompaul I already checked.
<sobersabre> leshaste have you already tried inkscape ?
<m3thos> yoyo: nope.. just do a find & replace of breezy to dapper on /etc/apt/sources.list and "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<agharta> Im trying to login with my login name & passwd. but I can't log on it. what can I do? pls help me
<sobersabre> agharta where are you trying to login ?
<yoyo> ok, i'm taking note
<oskude> yoyo, in theory apt-get upgrade works, but i would do fresh install...
<gnomefreak> yoyo: there will be a better way in april
<oskude> yoyo, eeh dist-upgrade
<leshaste> sobersabre: I did last year
<colm> sobersabre, i don't normally recommend, but illustrator will work with wine if you have a spare license
<agharta> turk varm burda
<leshaste> sobersabre: when it was on 0.42 I think
<ompaul> agharta, nothing for it but to go into rescue mode reboot and press escape and go to rescue mode (passwd your_user_name) being the command and then enjoy the new found freedom
<gnomefreak> they are working on an upgrader for it
<leshaste> basically I need to make diagram for papers
<dstryr> ey
<oskude> i didnt even "dist-upgrade" windows...
<dstryr> rename Ne-Yo_&_Jin_-_So_Sick_(Remix).mp3 test.mp3
<dstryr> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `Remix'
<ompaul> leshaste, so the thing is try inkscape
<sobersabre> leshaste they have added "whiteboard" and connectors tool.
<dstryr> what's up with this?
<leshaste> cool... I take another look
<jonolsonroll2000> The ()'s mess with the command
<jonolsonroll2000> dstryr
<dstryr> then how do you get rid of it?
<wastrel> welcome to the wonderful world of shell special characters
<dstryr> im trying to rename it
<sobersabre> leshaste whiteboard allows to work on the same project with several people, works via jabber.
<erUSUL> dstryr, you have to scape the ( with a backslash \( and \)
<wastrel> dstryr:  use tab-complete to finish the name
<dstryr> oh
<ompaul> dstryr, mv Ne-Yo_\&_Jin_-_So_Sick_\(Remix\).mp3 test.mp3
<dstryr> k
<dstryr> thanks
<wastrel> dstryr:  just type Ne-Yo<tab>
<oskude> dstryr, or use "
<sobersabre> dstryr try better:
<NoobieAtLinux> does anyone know how to 'finalize' a disc after burning it on ubuntu ?
<dli> do I need to install kernel-headers from the installation cd
<ompaul> NoobieAtLinux, it does it itself
<jonolsonroll2000> Aren't they normally finalized?
<jonolsonroll2000> Yeah
<jonolsonroll2000> haha
<sobersabre> mv "Ne-Yo_&_Jin_-_So_Sick_(Remix).mp3" test.mp3
<NoobieAtLinux> hmk
<NoobieAtLinux> I burnt an audio CD, which will only play on some CD players
<gnomefreak> dli: it gives you a choice?
<NoobieAtLinux> so I thought it might be something to do with that
<jonolsonroll2000> That's not ubuntu's fault, just some CD players don't accept CD-R's
<NoobieAtLinux> maybe they just can't play burnt CDs...
<oskude> NoobieAtLinux, with what speed did you burn ?
<jonolsonroll2000> (generally the older ones)
<gnomefreak> NoobieAtLinux: your done once burned it will play on whatever will play it
<dli> gnomefreak, I wonder why hsfmodem doesn't work, maybe I need kernel-headers
<NoobieAtLinux> it's set to auto select burn speed
<ompaul> NoobieAtLinux, if you slow the burn it can work on more
<mike-e> can anyone go to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=248653 and tell me how to set that up?
<NoobieAtLinux> hm
<gnomefreak> dli: you can get the hearders from synaptic
<oskude> NoobieAtLinux, and whats your burners max burn speed ?
<gnomefreak> headers*
<NoobieAtLinux> not sure, 16x times I think
<ompaul> !linux headers
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !kernel headers
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<gnomefreak> lol
* ompaul growls at self and bot
<oskude> NoobieAtLinux, dunno if its still relevant, but there use to be limitaion to read "fast" bured cds with some drives...
<gnomefreak> !kernel
<NoobieAtLinux> is there better cd burning software than the system default one ?
<pdlnhrd> i just installed ubuntu on my computer and have a couple question. i have one of the intel emt64 chipsets.  should have i used the amd64 distro?
<oskude> *used
<NoobieAtLinux> it seems rather limited in what it lets me change
<jonolsonroll2000> pdl, you could've.
<jonolsonroll2000> but the 32 bit will work.
<gnomefreak> is my lag that bad?
<ompaul> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* ompaul cheers 
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul
<pdlnhrd> jonolsonroll2000: no i did... but when i look at system monitor it shows only one cpu
<jonolsonroll2000> pdl, can't help you there then, ask the others. =\
<dstryr> dang
<dstryr> still wont play
* gnomefreak not sure what the $ does but it never worked for me in that command
<ompaul> mike-e, so you click on system, administration, networking and you activate the nice card and use dhcp(at least that should do it)
<dstryr> it says not playable
<dstryr> i have like 5 mp3 players man
<wastrel> $() is equivalent to ` `
<NoobieAtLinux> is there better cd burning software than the system default one ?
<NoobieAtLinux> it seems rather limited in what it lets me change
<dstryr> still wont play
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yo umay have put a space in there you can't
<IdleOne> NoobieAtLinux:  try gnomebaker or k3b
<ompaul> NoobieAtLinux, I don't have issues with it, if you do I would go with k3b
<NoobieAtLinux> ompaul, it won't let me change the burn speed
<NoobieAtLinux> it's set on max speed, and greyed out so I can't change it
<ompaul> NoobieAtLinux, see my last comment
<gnomefreak> i dont know apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-16-386 always worked for me
<dli> gnomefreak, synaptic gives error, because can not download :( I have no network before dialup
<IdleOne> NoobieAtLinux:  in terminal sudo apt-get install k3b
<NoobieAtLinux> am on it :)
<Belea_> an alternative to gdesklets ?
<ompaul> Seveas, u about, or even Seveas
<gnomefreak> dli: than yes i think the headers are on thte install disk
<IdleOne> NoobieAtLinux:  when installed you will find it in your applications tab
<ompaul> gnomefreak, they are
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<NoobieAtLinux> than ks IdleOne
<jonolsonroll2000> gdesklets are quite limited, but I couldn't find an alternative..
<IdleOne> yup and ompaul  too
<jonolsonroll2000> So I just didn't bother. :)
<MisterN> cu
<wastrel> Belea_:  for kde?  karamba i think
<Some-Person> http://toytaskforce.atspace.com/gparted/ -> gparted screenshots -> is this safe to do (i.e. no lost data)
<tallmf> whats the command fro editing fstab again?
<wastrel> sudo vi /etc/fstab    replace vi with your favorite editor
<oskude> tallmf, nano would be "easier"
<kootaphor> Is there a particularly easy way to start an FTP server w/ ubuntu?
<jonolsonroll2000> or even "easier" then nano would be gedit
<ShauOFT> what do i use to see what wireless networks i can connect to?
<tallmf> oskude, nano>?
<Telarian02> Looking for some advice on a Linksys wireless USB nic
<tallmf> yeah....gedit..and then what?
<ShauOFT> im connected but i dont know how to see other networks in ubuntu
<oskude> tallmf, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jonolsonroll2000> tallmf, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> tallmf: nano is a text editor i would stick with gedit if your new to this
<tallmf> so yupo
<tallmf> I am
<IdleOne> Some-Person:  I dont know about gparted but under system there is Screenshot ..allows you to take a piicture of your screen ..unless you dont have internet on that machine right now :/
<oskude> nano is just a texteditor like vi and gedit
<leshaste> hmmm... anyone got any experience with scribus?
<leshaste> Good, bad?
<gnomefreak> gedit is gui nano and vi are text based
<oskude> if he has x...
<ompaul> leshaste, I have seen work done in it rather neat
<jonolsonroll2000> He probably does.
<jonolsonroll2000> *Probably* safe to assume he does.
<leshaste> ompaul: cool
<oskude> and when he hasnt X you have to tell again... doh
<wastrel> Belea_:  jonolsonroll2000 another system monitor dealy is gkrellm,  not on the desktop but similar functions...
<gnomefreak> normally a good idea to install the gui install if first time using it
<ompaul> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<cwillu> the x-chat automatically going into ubuntu, is that being dumped on dapper?
<Telarian02> To get my wireless usb nic working i have to unplug and plug it in after startup to get it to work....anyone know how i can get it up and going during startup?
<oskude> nano is VERY simple
<_0331_USMC> where is SWAT for Samba located in Ubuntu?  Or how do I find where it is?
<NoobieAtLinux> Is there an easy way to start an FTP server on ubuntu ?
<oskude> you even see the needen commands on the bottom, so...
<NoobieAtLinux> I want to share files with my windows machine...
<ompaul> oskude, just like me
<gnomefreak> cwillu: dapper comes with xchat-gnome
<gnomefreak> !info swat
<dstryr> how come 'aptitude install apache' isnt working?
<cwillu> sorry, that came out wrong
<ubotu> swat: (Samba Web Administration Tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3930 kB, Installed size: 9184 kB
<cwillu> in breezy, irc connected to this channel automatically
<gnomefreak> _0331_USMC: swat is in the universe repo
<jonolsonroll2000> dstryr: sudo apt-get install apache
<dstryr> i did
<cwillu> is that being dumped in dapper?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: you can change that
<wastrel> cwillu:  maybe ask in the dapper channel :] 
<tallmf> how do I create another fuile to mount to when editing fstab?
<cwillu> ahh
<_0331_USMC> gnomefreak: I have it installed, but can't find where it installed to, to run it
<cwillu> ubuntu-dapper?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: xchat-gnome will be installed in dapper automaticlly
<ompaul> cwillu, can you take the dapper stuff into #ubuntu+1 that is what it is there for
<cwillu> ah
<cwillu> k, thanks :)
<_0331_USMC> ubotu: tell _0331_USMC about swat
<Some-Person> http://toytaskforce.atspace.com/gparted/ -> gparted screenshots -> is this safe to do (i.e. no lost data)
<NoobieAtLinux> what's the easiest way to file share with windows?
<dstryr> or should i get the apache-common?
<NoobieAtLinux> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<oskude> Some-Person, if thats a question, your missing "?"
<oskude> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: (versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.33-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 374 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<tallmf> how do I create another folder to mount to when editing fstab?
<Some-Person> yes its myy question
<dstryr> that wont work
<victor__> hi all. you know a web where i can download enlightenment applications?
<oskude> apache is in universe
<Some-Person> http://toytaskforce.atspace.com/gparted/ -> gparted screenshots -> is this safe to do (i.e. no lost data)?
<dstryr> what is that mean?
<oskude> Some-Person, you may lose data with any partition tool.
<oskude> ubotu, tell dstryr about repos
<jonolsonroll2000> Some-Person: I have never experienced problems with gparted
<ompaul> dstryr, please read the multiple messages from ubotu
<agharta> I'm root agharta user_name new passwd what command ?
<ompaul> agharta, passwd username
<jtklaw> what's a good program for taking screenshots?
<Jambon> victor_ if you happen to find out a good repo that works with dapper, tell me
<dstryr> i am
<agharta> ok
<ompaul> agharta, username is your login id
<Jambon> victor__: that is see above
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<oskude> agharta, cant compute... you need a new password for a user ?
<gnomefreak> Some-Person: i suggest before doing anything read documention on gparted do not use it if you dont know how to first
<ompaul> if you want to talk about dapper please take that conversation to #ubuntu+1
<Jambon> that channel tends to be a bit dead
<irvin> jtkawa, there's a gnome-applet you can install in the panel or you can use scrot from the command line
<agharta> restart command ?
<jtklaw> irvin, thanks.  I'll try out scrot.
<gnomefreak> Jambon: try bugs or ubuntuforums or #ubuntu-offtopic if #ubuntu+1 is dead
<oskude> agharta, restart of what ? reboot (for restart of pc)
<agharta> :)
<agharta> oki
<wvelez_> hi...has anyone successfully set up network scanner? is there a sane-network-scanner howto? thanks!
<NoobieAtLinux> k3b worked well thanks ompaul  :)
<ompaul> NoobieAtLinux, :-) now you have to stay and teach people all you know :)
<oskude> wvelez, nmap ;)
<spec> How do I edit the right-click-menu? (Where's the configuration file?)
* ompaul laughs in a most evil fashion
<gnomefreak> lol
<spec> at least, right-click-on-desktop menu
<Telarian02> Can anyone help me get my wireless usb nic going during startup?
<wvelez_> oskude: nmap will scan open ports...rite?...how will that help me with sane?
<oskude> wvelez, i know only xsane...
<gnomefreak> spec: i dont think there is a config file for it (theres a terminal install to add a terminal to it
<oskude> !info sane
<ubotu> sane: (scanner graphical frontends), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.0.13-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 98 kB, Installed size: 312 kB
<ShauOFT> iwhats the best wifi manager for ubuntu>? that you guys recommend?
<spec> gnomefreak: that's all i want to do, actually, how do i do that?
<diogo> Greetings, people!
<ompaul> Telarian02, have you looked in System - Administration - Networking from the menu?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what is the context menu term name?
<leshaste> how would I rotate the X display 90 degrees so I can use my LCD in portrait mode?
<gnomefreak> i can never remember off hand
<oskude> wvelez, (x)sane is for image scanners, not network scanners...
<spec> I want to be able to right click on desktop and the first option should be "Open new terminal"... :p
<diogo> I've just installed a fresh Breezy and I'd like to know how can I check if my 3D video adapter is working or not?
<spec> diogo: tuxracer
<oskude> spec, try google or gnome channel...
<diogo> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diogo: glxgears
<Errol> how would I go about increasing the stack limit to 16384 across all users? ulimit -s 16384 only seems to increase the stack for the user that typed it.
<Telarian02> ompaul, yeah the nic works great the problem is that it doesn't connect at startup, i have to let ubuntu load then go into networking admin and deactivate and activate to get it to work
<diogo> Ok, lets start with glxgears, since it's already in...
<spec> i've tried google,
<spec> how do you get glxgears to give you the fps count?
<jonolsonroll2000> Google skills are such a great thing to have.
<jonolsonroll2000> :)
<spec> right-click-menu-editing is a difficult subject to google ;)
<ompaul> Telarian02, are you saving it?
<ompaul> spec, To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<diogo> Yeah, I've tried glxgeras -v but no output...
<oskude> spec, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2005-August/msg00095.html
<gnomefreak> spec: look in synaptic under terminals
<spec> i just found nautilus stuff, which might be right
<ompaul> spec,  note it is not a benchmark
<spec> ompaul: are you serious? o.O
<Telarian02> ompaul, yep
<diogo> 1444 frames in 5.3 seconds = 273.846 FPS
<Karashi> Anyone else not able to log into gnome ( crashing) after latest update?
<diogo> Whats the conclusion after that result?
<gnomefreak> nautilus-open-terminal is it :) ty oskude
<diogo> (the gears look slooooooow, btw)
<oskude> Karashi, works fine here
<ShauOFT> is there something better the wifi-radar?
<ShauOFT> i think there was 1 called wifi manager?
<gnomefreak> diogo: glxgears -printfps
<ompaul> Telarian02, guess that one is for the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<gnomefreak> nm you did that already :(
<oskude> diogo, you know that effect when something is fast it seems to go slow/other way round...
<gnomefreak> !madwifi
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<V4Vendetta> oskude~ karma
<diogo> 1112 frames in 5.4 seconds = 206.910 FPS
<spec> mine's around 5000, i didn't believe that's a real argument oO
<gnomefreak> mines around 2000
<diogo> I know what you're talking about, indeed... So... Is my 3D acceleration working?
<gnomefreak> its not a benchmark
<spec> me knows
<oskude> diogo, seems so
<Karashi> Anyone help me with a Dapper Gnome crash issue ?
<gnomefreak> Karashi: /j #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> diogo, glxinfo | grep direct , if that's yes ...
<diogo> Hmmm... Isn't there another command line that says precisely if acceleration is on? Let me see if I can find that on the wiki...
<Karashi> i have no one talks in that channel hehe
<diogo> Yeah, that's what I was looking for!
<diogo> direct rendering: No :'o(
<oskude> i got direct rendering yes and i DONT have any 3d acceleration... or does "ati" do 3d accel ?
<mjr> oskude, it does, for radeons <=9250
<nickrud> oskude, that is supposed to be the 'canonical' test. If it fails for you, ...
<gnomefreak> oskude: yes ati have 3d cards
<mjr> oskude, well, not per se, but it calls the radeon driver, which does
<diogo> My adapter is an S3 ProSavage8 KM266/KL266... Where do I begin? :oD
* nickrud watches
<oskude> i mean the xorg "ati" driver...
<mjr> oskude, yes
<esac> hi i installed moinmoin-common (sudo apt-get install moinmoin-common) in order to setup a moinmoin wiki on my system. apache2 is already installed .. yet it didn't setup a website for moinmoin, nor do i see any docs explaining what to do next. any help appreciated
<oskude> my laptop has a  Rage Mobility M4 AGP
<erUSUL> oskude, you need "radeon" or "flgrx" for 2d accel with ati cards
<erUSUL> oskude, you need "radeon" or "flgrx" for *3d* accel with ati cards
<oskude> so that command is wrong ?
<mjr> erUSUL, and as I commented, the ati driver actually delegates radeon card to the radeon driver
<mjr> "ati" is correct
<ShauOFT> where can i find wifi manager for ubuntu been looking for it cant find it
<ShauOFT> i dont like wifi radar
<diogo> If somebody could me point where do I begin trying to get 3D acceleration with my S3...
<diogo> oops, "point me"
<oskude> so does "glxinfo | grep direct" tell you if you have hardware 3d accel ?
<diogo> direct rendering: No
<diogo> That's the output.
<diogo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<gnomefreak> diogo: you dont have 3d
<oskude> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Rage 128 20041026 AGP 1x omg, do i have 3d accel ?
<oskude> as in hardware accel... i assume it should be software accel...
<ShauOFT> got dammit
<nickrud> oskude, yes, DRI is it
<diogo> gnomefreak: So... Do I just give up or what? :o/
<lucian> hello, I've created a lvm group, i added a physical device to it, i can see it alright with vgdisplay. But i want to format the lvm group and mount it, problem is i dont know where it is :-) On redhat i usually find lvm devices under /dev/mapper. Where is it located in ubuntu?
<nickrud> oskude, Direct Rendering Interface, that's where X does 3d
<gnomefreak> diogo: what is your card?
<diogo> gnomefreak:  VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<oskude> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> tuxracer: (dummy transition package), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<gnomefreak> diogo:  i dont know who makes savage or anything about savage cards im sorry
<gnomefreak> !savage
<diogo> gnomefreak: Thanks a lot anyway, man! :o)
<ubotu> savage is, like, totally, http://www.iqe.ethz.ch/~volden/linux/hoary-savage.html
<nickrud> oskude, that's how I always tested my voodoo3 :)
<gnomefreak> ^^^not sure if thats cards or not
<mjr> oskude, it's "ppracer" nowadays
<gnomefreak> ill bbl
<diogo> gnomefreak: I've read somewhere that S3 drivers are "new stuff" on DRI... Maybe "dapper" could have it?
<spec> what folder are windows drivers typically held in?
<gnomefreak> diogo: dont know check with package.ubuntu.com or !hardware
<bjornkri> hey
<nao23> Hi
<gnomefreak> spec: in windows :)
<oskude> mjr, planetpenguin-racer
<spec> i'm trying to find my bcmw driver for ndiswrapper :p
<bjornkri> I have what is probably a very easily resolved problem :P
<esac> hi i installed moinmoin-common (sudo apt-get install moinmoin-common) in order to setup a moinmoin wiki on my system. apache2 is already installed .. yet it didn't setup a website for moinmoin, nor do i see any docs explaining what to do next. any help appreciated
<diogo> gnomefreak: what's !hardware ? (sorry)
<nickrud> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/S3Savage diogo do you have one of those?
<mjr> oskude, well so it is
<bjornkri> Not very comfortable with shellscript programming yet, so bear with me.
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gnomefreak> ^^^dio
<gnomefreak> diogo:
<oskude> !info moinmoin
<nao23> so i try to do an install for my ati card, but i get that i have to insert a cd....
<gnomefreak> bye all
<bjornkri> So, I've got this string, which will be of the format IMG_####.JPG. I need to assign the #### to a variable. What would be the easiest way?
<twysted> hey guys i have breezy installed but i cant seem to be able to get GD to work with perl and all that fun stuff any tips or hints would be appreciated :)
<bjornkri> So say IMG_3422.JPG would result in $FileNum = 3422
<oskude> esac, those things you can allso install from the corresponding websites (as they are just "php" apps mostly)
<diogo> Hmmm, thanks!
<oskude> hmm, whats the executable of planetpenguin-racer called ?
<tallmf> GUYS-what is a linux partition usually called technically when editing in fstab?
<Jave27> Ok - baby's first custom kernel compile on ubuntu breezy here...  If my current kernel is compiled w/ gcc-3.4.5, is compiling a new one (and modules) with gcc-4 going to cause any serious problems?
<diogo> gnomefreak: Last but not least... If I were to just buy another 3D card... What's the "most compatible" cheap 3D card around?
<dstryr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<oskude> ok, _thats_ ppracer, doh
<mjr> :] 
* oskude hates when package and program name doesnt match...
<nickrud> oskude, dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<dstryr> whats the site where you can paste stuff
<r0x0r> damn how dont u guys loose oversight in here :P
<diogo> oskude: me too. fortunatelly aptitude has a few virtual packages that usually lead you where you want. :o)
<nickrud> diogo, an nvidia 5200 series
<hypnotic> I need help.. I canot find my command prompt... its not in system anymore
* nickrud cheap, just bought one
<diogo> nickrud: thanks, man!
<diogo> nickrud: can I expect any nvidia card to work?
<oskude> hmm, ppracer hasnt commandline options... so no way to run in window (fullscreen is messed up)
<angle_> Will a new version of Ubuntu come shortly after March 15th (the new Gnome release, 2.14)?
<nickrud> diogo, up to some point in recent releases, yes
<hypnotic> well i was able to go to like root terminal and regular terminal
<tallmf> GUYS-what is a linux partition usually called technically when editing in fstab?
<nao23> Hi, What is a good driver for WIndows so I can access my EXT3 pertition?
<nickrud> where that line is, well ...
<hypnotic> i upgraded now i cant go to it :-S
<oskude> well atleast it seems to run smooth, nice..
<_0331_USMC> can anyone help me get samba and SWAT working?
<dstryr> Password:
<dstryr> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<dstryr> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dstryr> Unable to open logs
<dstryr> ooopps
<hypnotic> how do i start the gui backup
<dstryr> what's the problem with this
<nickrud> oskude, my 1999 version of 3d got around 30 when it got busy
<dstryr> sorry for the paste
<dstryr> i thought i could make it in 1 line
<diogo> _0331_USMC: what exactly do you want to do?
<diogo> nickrud: ok, just in case i cant find that particular model
<ompaul> dstryr, you pasted is the problem - do it in paste bin and stop sorry your spamming twice as much then :) what program were you trying to start?
<_0331_USMC> diogo: I want to share files between my laptop (ubuntu), my ubuntu box, and both of my windows xp boxes
<angle_> and should I install the version I have (5.04) and then simply get the new cds from a friend when they are released (and would it be simple to upgrade?)
<nickrud> diogo, you will. read the fine print :)
<ompaul> angle_, it would be better if you backed up
<diogo> _0331_USMC: start with something simple like "sudo aptitude install samba". ;o)
<ompaul> !tell angle_ about upgrade
<dstryr> i was trying to start apache2
<mjr> oskude, it can run in window, but you have to edit the conf file (yes, sucks)
<_0331_USMC> i did that...i can't figure out how to get it to work
<dstryr> and it outputs that
<oskude> mjr, but of course, doh. thnx!
<nao23> !tell nao23 about ati
<macrofago> some one polay VegaStrike ?
<diogo> _0331_USMC: swat is also a valid package that you can install with aptitude/synaptic/apt-get
<ompaul> dstryr, ps auwx | grep apache << does that show anything?
<dstryr> yeah
<ompaul> dstryr, is it more than one line?
<dstryr> oh shit
<dstryr> it already installed
<_0331_USMC> diogo: got that too.  just can't figure out how to get SWAT to open up and let me start configuring my samba server
<dstryr> didn't know
<Jave27> Ok - baby's first custom kernel compile on ubuntu breezy here...  If my current kernel is compiled w/ gcc-3.4.5, is compiling a new one (and modules) with gcc-4 going to cause any serious problems?
<ompaul> dstryr, language please
<diogo> _0331_USMC: hmmm, just a second...
<dstryr> well thanks anyway
<dstryr> i still have ques for you ompaul
<macrofago> some one polay VegaStrike ?
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> Question
<diogo> Try accessing http://localhost:901/ on your web browser, please.
<dstryr> how do you add index and stuff
<nickrud> Jave27, i have not compiled a kernel for a very long time, but trust me, use gcc-3.4
<Belea_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your....
<Belea_> what do i need ?
<diogo> _0331_USMC: Try accessing http://localhost:901/ on your web browser, please.
<_0331_USMC> tried...
<ompaul> dstryr, to what, and maybe I am not the best person, ask the channel and see what happens
<Kr4t05> I just upgraded me RAM from 512MB to 1024MB, do I need to recompile to kernel in order to support this?
<nickrud> Belea_, sudo aptitude install x-window-system-dev
<oskude> Belea_, x-window-system-dev (or something like that=
<Jave27> nickrud: Thanks... Any reason why/why not?  I suppose I could google it.
<_0331_USMC> diogo: can't establish connection
<Belea_> thx :D
<ompaul> Kr4t05, you should not need to, does "free" show the total amount?
<Kr4t05> I'm in Winblows ATM
<nickrud> Jave27, I'm using my early experience, and parroting some other's later stories
<diogo> _0331_USMC: Do you know if swat is started? I'm not sure if it runs as a daemon... Try "sudo ps xa | grep swat", please.
<Kr4t05> I needed to run Prime95 to make sure.
<ompaul> Kr4t05, try it, you should not have to
<Kr4t05> ok
<Jave27> nickrud: Ok, thanks.  I'll give 'em both a try and report back.. (if it reboots.. :-)
<_0331_USMC> 24520 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep swat
<nickrud> Jave27, kernel mailling list :)
<ompaul> dstryr, ask the channel about your indexing thing, I don't know what your trying to index
<viriiguy> Can anyone help me to trouble shoot my broadcom card? It is installed, it shows up under lshw, ifconfig etc etc but won't connect
<ompaul> !broadcom
<ubotu> [broadcom]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<dstryr> yeah
<dstryr> i just want to make an index.html
<dstryr> and stuff
<diogo> _0331_USMC: Ok, now please check if you can do something like "sudo invoke-rc.d swat start"
<viriiguy> ompaul I have been thru all that and it just does not work :(
<ompaul> dstryr, just make one, that is a basic html page and there are lots of pages out there that will tell you how to do it http://www.w3.org/MarkUp/Guide/
<dstryr> lol
<ompaul> viriiguy, it is all I know about them don't do wireless on this lan
<dstryr> i know how to make html
<dstryr> im talkin about with apache2
* viriiguy nods
<viriiguy> no problem thanks anyway
<dstryr> how do you add index to it
<viriiguy> I may just have to wait for daupper
<_0331_USMC> diogo:  invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/swat not found.
<Belea_> nickrud, checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.  ? what now ? :)
<oskude> dstryr, the default place is in /var/www
<dstryr> ok
<oskude> dstryr, atleast in apache1.3
<nickrud> Blea, you need some -dev libraries
<dstryr> ic
<Belea_> qt-dev ?
<Belea_> or anything what is begin with qt ?
<Belea_> :)
<oskude> dstryr, so you place your index.html there and it will be shown at http:\\localhost
<dstryr> yes sir
<bjornkri> I'm writing a script and I'm kinda stuck. I have a variable $FileName which will be something in the format IMG_####.CR2, and I need to assign the number (####) to another variable, $FileNum. Anyone have any hints for me?
<dstryr> i just figured it out
<RAPIST> !squid
<ubotu> RAPIST: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> Belea_:  apt-cache search qt it should list the -dev and then you install
<nickrud> Belea_, I haven't looked at just what the kernel needs for it's current menu config; you could try using xconfig (and what's the right d*m invocation :(
<RAPIST> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<RAPIST> ~x
<RAPIST> !x
<ubotu> x is, like, a portable, network-transparent window system.
<Belea_> thx guys
<nickrud> make xconfig ?
<RAPIST> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<oskude> bjornkri, grep (but dont ask me how to use it ;)
<IdleOne> RAPIST:  please stop
<oskude> !grep
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<eyedol59> How can I write the  # ,} and { characters into a textfile using "vi"?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bjornkri: I recommend sed.
<RAPIST> !lol
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RAPIST
<bjornkri> wow... no grep entry!
<bjornkri> Thanks Pump :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bjornkri: np ^^
<oskude> bjornkri, or "cut" for little easier
* nickrud is freaking amazed at just how long it's actually been since he's had to compile a kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bjornkri> men mans his cut and sed
<bjornkri> er
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
* bjornkri mans his cut and sed
<bjornkri> *ahem*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That sound vaguely disturbing...
<diogo> _0331_USMC: I'm sorry but I can't figure out what's going on with your swat installation... But what do you think about webmin-samba? :o)
<dejx> re
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/sound/sounds/
<bjornkri> wait till you see my man pump
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :p
<eyedol59> who can insert the # character in a text file using "vi"?
<Kr4t05> Okay
<Kr4t05> ompaul
<_0331_USMC> diogo: I want to do whatever i have to in order to get samba working
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<Kr4t05> I'm looking at the System monitor and it says 1012.4MiB total RAM
<Delvien> gnomefreak sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt fixed it, stupid KDE bullshit
<Kr4t05> Does that mean I need to recompile the kernel?
<oskude> bjornkri, echo "hello123world" | cut -b6-8
<Belea_> damn
<Belea_> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Belea_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Belea_> i dont have KDE
<Belea_> :)
<Belea_> i was so close...
<oskude> Belea_, you dont have kde headers...
<diogo> _0331_USMC: Ok, I've just found something called "Shared Folders" under "System" / "Settings"
<Belea_> and i can have it ?
<Belea_> sudo ..  kde headers ?
<Kr4t05> ompaul: I'm looking at the System monitor and it says 1012.4MiB total RAM. Does this mean I need to recompile?
<bjornkri> awesome, looks like just what I need, thanks:)
<wastrel> it isn't difficult to insert # with vi
<diogo> _0331_USMC: I believe it can manage Samba for you.
<eyedol59> can anybody tell me how can I insert the # character in a text file using vi, please?
<oskude> Belea_, sry, dunno how the kde dev package ist called...
<nickrud> libqt3-mt-dev <-- Belea, I think it's that one
<wastrel> eyedol59:  did you open the file with vi?
<eyedol59> wastrel: yes
<Belea_> np..  i will install anything what its start with kde :D
<ompaul> Kr4t05, when you type free what is the first number back
<wastrel> eyedol59:  move the cursor with the arrow keys to the place you want the # to go
<_0331_USMC> diogo: want to pm me?  It will be easer to read what eachother is saying
<wastrel> eyedol59:  then press i   then  #   then  <esc>  then :wq
<oskude> Belea_, or if its comlplaining about a file, you could searc it with "apt-file search"
<oskude> Belea_, to know in with package its in
<diogo> Does anybody know which version of wine is provided by the Breezy "wine" package?
<Kr4t05> ompaul: 1036648
<ompaul> Kr4t05, I can't remember why but I don't think so, I think I remember it would only be 900megs if it was a kernel issue
<wastrel> !info wine
<diogo> _0331_USMC: Sure, no problem!
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<nickrud> mutters about c102, and c2, and whatever c++ gurus are doing these days
<bunta> Evening folks :)
<Some-Person> can i use my modem thru ubuntu livecd?
<Belea_> i see, thx oskude
<Kr4t05> ompaul: That's what I read, but I wasn't sure. Ok, thanks.
<eyedol59> wastrel: ok ,thank you :)
<Kr4t05> ompaul: Next question.
<bunta> Small question (well not question, but rather a matter of opinion) regarding themes :)
<ompaul> Some-Person, in some cases yes, if it is a serial you stand a better chance, if it is not then I would not worry about it
<oskude> Belea_, before the firts use you have to "sudo apt-file update"
<diogo> ubotu: the 0.0.20050725 is confusing me... I don't know if it's superior, inferior or equal version 0.9.5, for example... :o/
<ubotu> diogo: okay
<bunta> Kinda been playing around with Ubuntu, and want a change from the groggy brown/red ;p
<Kr4t05> ompaul: How well does K/Ubuntu respond to CPU overclocking?
<diogo> LOL
<Kr4t05> bunta: KDE ;)
<twysted> hey guys i have breezy installed but i cant seem to be able to get GD to work with perl and all that fun stuff any tips or hints would be appreciated :)
<Hobbsee> !forget the 0.0.20050725
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'the 0.0.20050725', Hobbsee
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diogo: Inferior, I think, since 0.9.5 was released later. ^^
<ompaul> Kr4t05, it does not care, you give it the cycles it can use it
<Kr4t05> ompaul: Just wondering thanks.
<bunta> Kr4, I'm not in the mood to install KDE xD.. I've used that before for FC4, but GNOME has that lovely system monitor bar.. =P
<bunta> I just want somethin nicer to stare at I suppose
<ompaul> Kr4t05, more important is this, how will you chips like it
<Kr4t05> bunta: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bunta> (meh is sticking with GNOME for now ;p)
<Kr4t05> ompaul: It's not the chip; it was the RAM, hence my previous question.
<bunta> I'll probably need to get a different XMMS skin as well
<bunta> oh, and why does Ubuntu eat my ram? :P
<Kr4t05> ompaul: I had to upgrade.
<bunta> The box doesnt lag at all
<ompaul> Kr4t05, ahh
<bunta> I just see.. ram being like at 94% eaten :p
<diogo> PuMpErNiCkLe: All I want is to be able to play "Mu Online" in Ubuntu, but without 3D support and a recent wine version I think it's going to be impossible... :o/
<bunta> 63% is cache, the rest being eaten x.x
<Kr4t05> bunta: How much RAM do you have?
<bunta> gb
<bunta> 1GB*
<Kr4t05> bunta: Hrm...
<nao23> Help, my system shut me out (or i have forgotten all my user/pwds)
<Belea_> how can i search for a proces to see if its running ?
<bunta> Its not really a problem, just wondering :P
<Belea_> like apt-get ?
<Kr4t05> I'm using about 10% of my RAM...
<bunta> I've switched from Windows for good
* ompaul passes a random comment about how  bug-parted@gnu.org
<ompaul>  gets spammed so much that I am really glad I accept it only in digest form
<oskude> bunta, omg. you must have much things running...
<ompaul> woops
<bunta> I dont lol xD
<bunta> thats the problem
<bunta> Okey..
<Sampizcat> Hello all
<bunta> Either this is scary
<bunta> or GNOME is getting a few kicks up the rear end
<Kr4t05> Belea_: GNOME or KDE?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diogo: How recent does it have to be?
<oskude> see in "ps aux" whats eating so much (theres propably better command for this)
<Belea_> gnome
<bunta> one of gnome's processes uses 37MB (gnome-icons)
<bunta> gnome-cup-icons* rather
<nao23> Help, my system shut me out (or i have forgotten all my user/pwds)
<Belea_> i tried with top..  but there are to many
<Sampizcat> can anyone help me? I have a machine (no GUI) that currently has a dynamic IP. I want to set it to a static IP. Which file do I edit, and can someone tell me the format please?
<navarone> bunta I use Eclipse as my xmms skin...is dark and nice I find...not too flashy
<Kr4t05> Belea_: Applications -> Administrator -> System Monitor (I'm not sure, as I never paid a whole lot of attention to GNOME)
<bunta> ahh better.. font's bigger now :P
<Belea_> thx
<oskude> the biggest hog i have is firefox...
<bunta> Navarone: thx 4 the recommendation
<Kr4t05> Hrm
<bunta> Ya firefox loves ram xD
<Kr4t05> That bugs me.
<bunta> Its usual for the 100MB or so range for ff
<hemebond> Has anyone managed to get Enlightenment running on Ubuntu 64?
<ana_> is there anywhere where i can find instructions to make ubuntu 'see' the pictures stored in the card of my Canon MV 830? (looked up google and no results...)
<Kr4t05> When I put in a CD, I have to use the terminal command to eject. :/
<bunta> (side-note: Why do we have upto 1.0.7 of FF?)
<navarone> bunta I will make screenshot and paste in pastebin...brb
<bunta> ahh nava, thx :)
<oskude> bunta i got 15mb free from 256mb ...
<diogo> PuMpErNiCkLe: According to winehq.org, should be at least 0.97b
<bunta> Kr4t0f, use automatix and it'll enable u to eject the cd when u press the eject button on the drive itself ;)
<Kr4t05> oskude: Try fluxbox?
<bunta> pretty wack =P
<nickrud> ana_, try again with google, but add gphoto to the search line
<oskude> Kr4t05, i dont have any problems, just telling
<ana_> thanks nickrud
<Kr4t05> !info automatix
<jonolsonroll2000> oskude: Yeah, 256MB of RAM, your gnome will crawl...
<Kr4t05> ...
<oskude> jonolsonroll2000, no, its smooth as .... ass
<oskude> jonolsonroll2000, got 1ghz
<bunta> But seriously, Ubuntu has got to be the easiest yet feature packed O/S I've come to get used to so far
<Kr4t05> I'm going to do the server install and get fluxbox one my 128MB server box. :P
<bunta> I used to be a Fedora freak awhile back ;p
<jonolsonroll2000> oskude: Really?  I've never tried Ubuntu on 256MB
<bunta> Switched over to Ubuntu for obvious things ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diogo: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<oskude> jonolsonroll2000, works like a charm
<jonolsonroll2000> oskude: but I know that Fedora Core 3 crawls on 256MB
<jonolsonroll2000> oskude: and that was gnome
<bunta> oskude, no chance of increasin ur ram to 512MB?
<ana_> nickrud, there is only one document, and it comes up as blank...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diogo: also http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=174803
<gaby> hey
<guerby> hi, if disks-admin crashes at launch, is there any other graphical app to format a new disk under ubuntu dapper?
<bunta> hey gab :0
<Kr4t05> jonolsonroll2000: Methinks that Fedora's GNOME is meatier than Ubuntu's?
<oskude> bunta, not for this crappy laptop :) and i dont need more, all works as i need it
<jonolsonroll2000> Kr4t05: Tis true.
<bunta> oskude, ahh k :P
<Kr4t05> Ok
<bunta> You can get SoDIMMs quiet cheap these days anyway
<oskude> even my desktop has "only" 256mb ram, alls well...
<Kr4t05> Restarting to do some BIOS smooching. :D
<bunta> I picked up a 256MB PC133 for 15
<nickrud> ana_, http://www.gphoto.org/ is pretty much all camera support available
<Kr4t05> Time to unlock those cycles. :P
<gaby> hey bunta, how did you know my name is gab not gaby have we talked earler
<bunta> xD
<tallmf> dies nayoen know hoe to mount a HD with the following label "OnTrackDM6"?
<oskude> well ooo takes a while (10sec) to load.. but working is like a flow...
<navarone> bunta >  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9693
<bunta> gab, I know more about you.. than you do to urself :P look outta the window, I'm waving ;)
<tallmf> does anyone know hoewto mount a HD with the following label "OnTrackDM6"?
<ana_> ah oK nickrud i was putting 'what i had before' plus gphoto
<jonolsonroll2000> bunta, hahaha
<ana_> now looking.. thanks
<bunta> Gah xD..
<bunta> Right, found somethin I dont like about X-IRC
<jonolsonroll2000> bunta: what's that?
<bunta> I want it to auto-set so when I double click on a link, it automatically loads it in meh browser
<gaby> you ediot ha ha ha don't obuse
<BSDinux> you don't mount a hd by label, but by device name
* oskude is not "blinded" by higher, further, and so on....
<bunta> nova: nice :o
<oskude> i dont even know what i should do with my all 20gn hd, allready have 3oses...
<gaby> bunta were do you live cause live in newganda
<nickrud> ana_, also, search your manufacturer's site, some of them consider open source a threat, so ....
<bunta> I live underneath ur bed
<bunta> I'm the cookie monster ;)
<navarone> bunta I am using xfce but it look pretty much like my gnome desktop...but faster...<s>
<gaby> i don't see youu there
<IdleOne> !tell bunta  about enter
<bunta> nava, aight :P (gaby, out on a coffee break ;p)
<jonolsonroll2000> bunta: so that's where my cookies went...
<Unity> how do i safely remove an ipod?
<tallmf> well-I mean "filesystem tyoe"
<gaby> how old are you any way
<bunta> lol idle :P
<oskude> Unity, at ebay :P
<nickrud> Unity, make sure it's unmounted
<bunta> sorry, but errm.. I'm an ex-window user, what can I say? xD
<ddonky> Unity - sudo eject ipod
<LjL> Unity: unmount it. "sudo umount /wherever/the/ipod/is/mounted".
<LjL> Unity: i'm sure there is something graphical for that as well
<nickrud> Unity, mount tells you what's mounted
<gaby> how old is bunta
<IdleOne> bunta:  good time to get rid of them bad window habits :P
<bunta> gaby, I'm 16.. nearly 17 in a few months
<BSDinux> hm, never heard about a fs called ontrackdm6
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bunta> IdleOne, thats why I switched =P.. I've still got my old partition of XP, for Wine uses.. and backup I suppose (and transferin files etc..)
<oskude> isnt ontrack a tape drive manufacturer, or so ?
<jonolsonroll2000> IdleOne: Windows has ruined me forever ;) At least i'm comfortable with command line. :)
<cyphase> anyone know where i can get a deb of the latest release of network manager?
<Unity> thx nickrud ddonky LjL
<ddonky> Unity right-click its icon on the desktop, and pull down to 'Eject'
<BSDinux> maybe this helps: http://ramses.smeyers.be/varia/OnTrackDM6/
<bunta> I was looking at gparted earlier, on whether it could resize (downsize) the NTFS partition of XP, so I can have more space on this partition
<IdleOne> jonolsonroll2000:  only bad thing about windows is it isnt free
<IdleOne> jonolsonroll2000:  if it was it would work alot better ()
<bunta> from the look of things, it doesnt x.x So no worries I suppose (IdleOne, Windows.. not free? oooh..wait, we not allowed to talk about the dreaded subject.. arrr lol)
<jonolsonroll2000> IdleOne: Aye.  And the viruses issue, and the fact that you feel like you are trapped in it ;)
<hemebond> I'm having a little trouble following several tutorials on installing Firefox 1.5. Anyone able to help me out for a minute?
<ompaul> if you want to talk please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> but thats off-topic so back to ubuntu
<LjL> IdleOne: nah, i don't think it's its only bad thing. but i do agree windows is a more than decent operating system
<bunta> I've had a play around wth Vista build 5308 (february ctp build.. feature complete build =P.. not bad)
<ompaul> this is supposed to be a help channel
<gaby> bunta I am 15
<tallmf> OnTrack DM6?
<gaby> ok
<tallmf> any help people?
<jonolsonroll2000> True, back on ubuntu.
<IdleOne> LjL:  if windows would go open source it would take over the world
<gaby> Got It
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<bunta> Its buggy as hell, but is alot stable than the previous build.. I used to cry everytime I ran build 5270
<diogo> PuMpErNiCkLe: Thanks, I'll check them out! Just found a few drivers that might enable 3D on my S3... :o)
<BSDinux> tallfm, theres something about  "hdb=remap63" in grub.conf
<navarone> IdleOne, it's been there...doen that...lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> diogo: cool
<bunta> Gab, ahh :P.. nice to meet u anyways :)
<BSDinux> check out this link: http://ramses.smeyers.be/varia/OnTrackDM6/
<tallmf> whats grub.conf?
<gaby> Y u say that
<oskude> !reactos
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oskude
<IdleOne> navarone:  true but if it were open it would be improved and 100% more secure
<BSDinux> or grub/menu.lst
<damnhil> tallmf: boot strap program
<oskude> for your os ms...
<bunta> gab, because I'm nice =P.. and polite, and IdleOne has a gun behind my back ;)
<tallmf> eh?
<navarone> IdleOne,  no doubt it would...and probably better looking too
<tallmf> boot strap program?
<BSDinux> check out the link i posted
<BSDinux> grub is the bootloader...
<ompaul> gaby, this is a help channel, if you want to yapper head on over to #ubuntu-offtopic
* IdleOne is not a violent person unless I need to kill you :P
<oskude> and i doubt reactos will ever "take over the world" ...
<bunta> lol
<bunta> What was I saying before I got all distracted? ahh yes.. themes!!
<gaby> What countrey do you live in bunta?
<bunta> Need a calm, somewhat 'mellow' theme =o.. Beachside, or hill etc.. (UK gab)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=gaby@202.183.104.*]  by ompaul
* gaby was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<roico> can someone help me with lm_sensors?
<luimus> hello, when i open my pc resources, below my real resources, appears the nema of an old dvd that i used time ago; what sould I do to remove that name?
<LjL> !tell roico about someone
<BSDinux> why can't i get rid of evolution? why's gnome so dependent on that?
<bunta> BSDinux, perhaps evo uses shared libs? Not sure
<kairu0> BSDinux, i wonder the same thing
<LjL> BSDinux: is it?
<oskude> BSDinux, oh thats intereting, wanted to remove evolution later...
<bain_> howdy all ... having some issues after install ... X doens't work .. seems to not detect the monitor correctly .. and keyboard is dead in the water ... is there a X setup program in ubuntu or do I need to play with xorg.conf myself ?
<samwh> lol, bsd
<nalioth> BSDinux: you can get rid of it if you like, just make sure you have "ubuntu-desktop" installed before you dist-upgrade
<BSDinux> if i remove it, it also removes the desktop
<jonolsonroll2000> bain_, what's your ... graphics driver?
<kairu0> can i run the gnome 2.14 preview in breezy?
<jonolsonroll2000> errm graphics card?
<samwh> no, thats in dapper
<Kube> hi
<tallmf> BSDLinux, how do I ediut my bootloader prgram?
<jonolsonroll2000> bain_ If it's an ATI then it probably didn't work out of the box...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bunta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9694 <--- theme like this?
<bain_> jonolsonroll2000: nvidia .. I have a 6600 GT
<hemebond> Am I suppose to have write access to /usr/local/ to create directories and such without having to use sudo?
<BSDinux> tallmf, check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> hemebond: no
<BSDinux> edit it with your favourite editor
<bunta> looks nice
<erUSUL> hemebond, no
<bunta> whats the wallpaper like pumper?
<BSDinux> gedit for example
<Kube> I can't hear any sound after I installed ubuntu :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=gaby@202.183.104.*]  by ompaul
<cwillu> my memory is foggy;  can I use typical ghosting/imaging software to backup/recover ubuntu?  I recall something breaking the last time, but I think I changed hd's that time...
<hemebond> Dang tutorials...
<oskude> PuMpErNiCkLe, and which window is active ?
<samwh> Anyone wanna play some quake4?
<erUSUL> !tell Kube about sound
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bunta: Wallpaper is just a screenshot of a particularly spectacular kill I got in BZflag... :o
<luimus> hello, when i open my pc resources, below my real resources, appears the nema of an old dvd that i used time ago; what sould I do to remove that name?
* samwh rails oskude
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oskude: The terminal.
<BSDinux> alienarena2006, wesnoth and eternal-lands, but no quake
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oskude: It's on top. ^^
<bunta> LOL xD
<roico> when i run 'sudo sensors-detect' it gives me module "SiS96x" although my chipset is SiS651, which is included by module "sis645"
<Kube> and one more thing.. I have ubuntu 64 bit, but I don't have any resolution settings! maximum is 800x600
<Kube> how can I add more?
<bunta> I'll need to find me a nice calming wall
<ana_> could some one asnwer this questions with a yes or no... does ubuntu  have vfat support compiled into your kernel?
<Kube> I have a 17" lcd
<samwh> YES, VFAT=YES
<samwh> hell, i even think ntfs=yes
<luimus> when i open my pc resources, below my real resources, appears the nema of an old dvd that i used time ago; what sould I do to remove that name?
<oskude> PuMpErNiCkLe, i prefer widows where you easily see which windows is active... but lets not start a flame :)
<bunta> I dont like the terminal background tho :o
<LjL> roico: well if you're sure the autodetection is wrong, you can always edit /etc/sensors.conf manually
<bunta> gonna go figure out how to make my terminal background transparent
<LjL> roico: i think i've read somewhere that the detection is far from foolproof
<samwh> use nano
<samwh> NO, USE EMACS
<bain_> bunta: what terminal you using ?
<samwh> NO, USE VI
<oskude> PuMpErNiCkLe, but that theme looks nice smooth... (me loves round corners:)
<BSDinux> h? where's the problem seeing which window is active?
<bunta> errm
<bunta> Normal
<bunta> Default ubuntu terminal
<IdleOne> samwh:  make up your mind or put it all in one line please
<bain_> bunta: normal ? hehe type "echo $TERM"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oskude: I love it. :D
<BetterOffDead197> hello room. i'm new to ubuntu and need some hardware assistance
<bunta> xterm
<bunta> :p
<hemebond> Holy crap!
<hemebond> The tutorial worked this time!
<samwh> Alright, shoot deadman
<samwh> ask away
<BetterOffDead197> lol. thanks samwh. i need to add my sound card after i installed ubuntu
<BSDinux> restart
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<samwh> The sound isn't working by default?
<bain_> bunta: xterm doens't support transparent backgrounds that I know of .. you'll need to use gnome-terminal or aterm or one that does ..
<BetterOffDead197> no
<roico> LjL: thanks, but the right module is not loaded, and i cant find it, when i type 'sudo modprobe i2c_sis645' or something like that, it tells me that this module cant be found...
<samwh> what card is it?
<BetterOffDead197> sound blaster 16 pnp
<cwillu> because transparent x-terms are the most important function of a linux box :)
<bunta> Odd
<bunta> I swear this is gnome-terminal
<bunta> when I click on about, it says gnome terminal <version>
<Kube> no wine wth apt-get?
<LjL> roico: indeed, i don't have that module
<bunta> 2.12.0 in this case
<BSDinux> shure there's wine
<bain_> bunta: hmmm wierd ..
<samwh> the module is sb16
<Kube> BSDinux, .. said the file is invalid
<cwillu> profiles?
<bain_> bunta: I'm not sure .. but gnome-terminal should support transparent background .. should be in the menu options ..
<cwillu> look at profiles bunta
<LjL> !tell Kube about wine
<BetterOffDead197> can ya explain that in laymans terms and what i need to do?
<ShauOFT> is the re a program like photoshop for ubuntu besides gimp?
<bunta> will do, thx :)
<BSDinux> sudo apt-get install wine
<BSDinux> no problem
<roico> LjL: actually, some of sensors does work, but cpu temerature is always 127 C lol...
<LjL> ShauOFT: there's Krita for KDE
<BetterOffDead197> i know enough about linux/unix/ubunto to fit onto a pin head
<gleesond> has anyone in here used scons?
<gleesond> for some reasion its not seeing a lib that I know is in /usr/lib
<ana_> then why do i plug my camera to the computer with the usb and don't see an icon on the desktop so i can download the pix, like every one else seems to have?
<ShauOFT> im on gnome i heard there was a program exactly like photoshop for linux is that it ljl
<Kube> how can i search qwith apt-get ?
<BSDinux> gimp
<samwh> Here is the info... http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Vibra16X.&chip=sb16&module=sb16
<ShauOFT> bsd i can install photoshop on wine right
<BSDinux> yes
<LjL> ShauOFT: i have no idea
<BetterOffDead197> thank you samwh
<samwh> I dont know too much about alsa
<erUSUL> ana_, wich model of camara do you own?
<BSDinux> but get gimp
<bunta> done thx guys :)
<BetterOffDead197> lol me neither samwh
<LjL> ShauOFT: there is Pixel32, which AFAIK is made to look very similar to photoshop. it's payware
<samwh> You MIGHT have to recompile alsa
<BSDinux> you can do almost everything you can do in photoshop using gimp
<bunta> aight.. ama go find some calm wallpapers
<LjL> !tell kube about shortapt
<Kube> someone?
<BetterOffDead197> oh lord, dont say recompile
<bunta> then I'll grab ur theme, pumper :)
<ana_> canon mv 830
<Kube> thanks
<bain_> LjL: me too please ;P
<erUSUL> maybe you need to acces it via gphoto with gthumb
<bain_> !tell bain_ about shortapt
<Kube> kube@Kube:~$ apt-cache search wine
<Kube> kube@Kube:~$
<BetterOffDead197> i had a horrible time with redhat and trying to make gaim 1.5 install
<ana_> erUSUL, canon mv 830
<LjL> Kube: you need to enable universe.
<BSDinux> kube, why don't you use synaptic instead
<LjL> !tell kube about repos
<andriijas> how do i add a user via the console?
* oskude cant wait for http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ ...
<biloyp> little help with making a bootable floppy for an install?
<Kube> I was using freebsd
<LjL> Kube: anyway, if you add the winehq repository that Ubotu indicated to your /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll get a much more recent version of wine
<Kube> some friend of mine told me ubuntu is better
<Kube> :/
<roico> when i run 'sudo sensors-detect' it gives me module "SiS96x" although my chipset is SiS651, which is included by module "sis645"
<LjL> Kube: (but do enable Universe in any case, it gets you something like 13000 more programs)
<Kube> so I installed it.. I don't think it's better tho
<BSDinux> well, if you did freebsd you're saving a lot of headache using ubuntu
<Kube> LjL, yea I will
<Kube> :)
<ShauOFT> can i install pxel32 using terminal?
<nickrud> andriijas, adduser <user>
<esac> has anybody successfully setup moinmoin on ubuntu from apt-get moinmoin-common ?
<Kube> oh btw, LjL how can I add more resolutions??
<LjL> ShauOFT: i have no idea. pixel32 is a proprietary program, so it will have its own proprietary installer i imagine
<oskude> biloyp, there are allready floppies for debian... never heard about install floppies for ubuntu...
<ShauOFT> im so used to photoshop and gimp look confusing
<BSDinux> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> Kube: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nickrud> andriijas, you'll want to add that user to some groups, try typing groups in a terminal as your normal user
<Kube> okay thanks again
<BSDinux> shauoft, it's just a matter of getting used to...
<biloyp> oskude can I use them install ubuntu
<andriijas> nickrud: -G ?
<Kube> BSDinux, does ubuntu work like bsd?
<LjL> Kube: just press Enter for every question (it'll keep your previous default), except the ones about resolutions
<Kube> LjL,  merci
<BetterOffDead197> ok thats way over my head
<ShauOFT> ljl thanks for your help
<oskude> biloyp, theoretically maybe :)
<BSDinux> kube, bsd and linux have some similarities but lots of differences
<BetterOffDead197> what about if i just reinstall ubuntu on top of itself? will it detect the card then?
<ShauOFT> bsdinux thanks
<nickrud> andriijas, no, two tools provided with ubuntu: addgroup (you don't need that one) and adduser (either adding a new user, or adding a user to a group)
<ShauOFT> with wine i can use window apps right
<roico> i cant change ff1.5 download path to my home folder... when i try to do that, it switches back to desktop... any other directory is not a problem...
<biloyp> oskude: hmmmm I want to install ubuntu but my pc wont boot from the cd
<BSDinux> yep
<ShauOFT> so photoshop is a go with it?
<nickrud> andriijas, though , if you know all the switches, it's fater, yes
<BSDinux> yes
<ShauOFT> and microsoft office
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<FlagDayGirl> but windows is bad.
<biloyp> I set the bios setting to boot off the cd but it wont ???
<BSDinux> photoshop works with wine
<oskude> biloyp, then you could find a bootlfoppy that boots your cdrom
<BSDinux> but why would you use ms office when you can have openoffice
<FlagDayGirl> oh god
<ShauOFT> bsdinux cool do you know if the latest version works or older versions only (cs or cs2)
<gleesond> has anyone in here used scons?
<gleesond> for some reasion its not seeing a lib that I know is in /usr/lib
<BSDinux> the only wine app i run is macromedia flash mx
<BetterOffDead197> does anyone know about reinstalling ubuntu on top of itself
<biloyp> oskude: I am follwoing the instructions off the wiki but am stuck on one point
<ShauOFT> is it hard to install wine apps or is like windows with an installer
<Kube> LjL, im done now.. do i rehash?
<roico> i cant change ff1.5 download path to my home folder... when i try to do that, it switches back to desktop... any other directory is not a problem...
<BSDinux> shauoft, i only tried with photoshop 7, dont know about cs
<FlagDayGirl> is this the ubuntu channel where you help out?
<LjL> ShauOFT: if they work correctly, you just have to click on the installer.
<oskude> biloyp, could you give me the link to that wiki
<LjL> FlagDayGirl: guess so
<FlagDayGirl> okay
<LjL> Kube: you what?
<FlagDayGirl> then
<nickrud> BetterOffDead197, if you're reinstalling, just install on the same partition, and flag it for formatting
<biloyp> oskude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy?highlight=%28BOOT%29
<cafuego> roico: this is good.
<cafuego> roico: defaulting to your homedir is a security risk.
<BetterOffDead197> nickrud: what if i dont want to format it?
<ShauOFT> cool thanks
<FlagDayGirl> or for relaxation go to www.emmakelley.be
<oskude> biloyp, ok, and your stuck where ?
<roico> cafuego, why??..
<ShauOFT> whats a good wifi manager
<biloyp> oskude: I got to Step 4
<nickrud> BetterOffDead197, you do, if you're reinstalling on it. There's no reason not to.
<cafuego> roico: Imagine what would happen if you clicked on a download link that fetches a file called ".bashrc"
<biloyp> I got grub# on the terminal
<BSDinux> ndiswrapper
<Kube> LjL, im done with reconfiguring xorg.conf
<BSDinux> you can use ndiswrapper to use windows wlan drivers
<BetterOffDead197> nickrud: ok guess i will copy my personal files to another pc over the LAN then first
<cwillu> homedir is like c:/documents and settings/username, not .../username/my documents
<Kube> and the resolutions I selected didn't show
<LjL> cafuego: hm but i suppose downloaders (i would hope ff's one as well) don't overwrite files
<roico> cafuego: lol got it...
<biloyp> but when I type "device (fd0) /dev/fd0" it dont like it
<LjL> Kube: you need to restart X
<nickrud> BetterOffDead197, :)
<biloyp> I dont understand this command
<cafuego> LjL: .bashrc doesn't necessarily exist by default (or .profile, or .bash_profile)
<LjL> Kube: ctrl+alt+backspace, or (from a console) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BetterOffDead197> nickrud: thanks
<FlagDayGirl> you know guys , only 30 million people use linux .And that's how much people in the universe use it only 30 MILLION!
<LjL> cafuego: true
<joelbryan> why ruby isnt' installed by default?
<nickrud> BetterOffDead197, I'm basing my answers on your nick, by the way
<bain_> how can I configure X from console ?
<bain_> the installed setup is not working ..
<oskude> biloyp, hmm
<cafuego> roico: and it's not hard to write a small bash script that fetches my public ssh key from a server, appends it to your .ssh/authorized_keys and emails me your IP ;-)
<Kube> LjL, ok is there a way to change my hostname?
<LjL> bain_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", or "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<biloyp> oskude: wierd huh
<oskude> biloyp, do you get an error message ?
<LjL> Kube: hm edit /etc/hostname i think
<FlagDayGirl> bain_ wanna visit my site emmakelley.be?
<Kube> ok thanks
<biloyp> oskude: I get this "bash: device: command not found"
<LjL> FlagDayGirl: no he doesn't. please don't spam
<roico> cafuega: ok, but that sucks lol...
<bunta> wuu
<bunta> aight, pumper, where can I get ur theme? :)
<roico> cafuega: i guess ill just make a new directory for that... =\
<oskude> biloyp, and you have "grub >" as your prompt ?
<cafuego> roico: I just make mine prompt for each file (then I *CAN* choose $HOME)
<biloyp> oskude: I got "grub#"
<bunta> Also as a seperate question, when xmms-skins are installed, where exactly are they installed? definetly not in .xmms/skins
* cafuego needs to go and charge his mouse,  as well as go shopping.
<biloyp> oskude" sorry I got "bash: device: command not found"
<Kube> LjL, could you give me the sound link again please?
<navarone> FlagDayGirl, that's more people than will visit your site probably...;)
<oskude> biloyp, funny that you get a bash error under grub... hmm...
<LjL> bunta: "dpkg -L xmms-skins"
<roico> LjL: so u have no idea how i could fix my sensor problem right?...
<LjL> Kube: which sound link? don't think i've given you one
<bunta> ths LjL
<biloyp> I got /boot/grub#
<Kube> LjL, I can't hear any sound out my speakers!
<cafuego> oskude: No, he's root in /boot/grub; not at a grub shell.
<bartosz> Hey guys
<oskude> biloyp, wrong
<Kube> on FreeBSD there was no drivers for my sound device
<Kube> :(
<LjL> roico: no, sorry. haven't looked on google a little bit, and i haven't found anything relevant
<oskude> type grub
<oskude> then your in grub shell
<oskude> then type those command
<biloyp> ahh ok
<roico> LjL: ok thanks anyway... :(
<oskude> biloyp, , read the instructions corretcly
<LjL> Kube: dunno, my sound card worked out of the box.
<biloyp> oskude: now I got it
<oskude> biloyp, 4. Unmount the floppy (umount /dev/fd0), then start GRUB in interactive mode by typing grub. You will see the GRUB command prompt (grub >), from which you should enter these commands:
<Kube> LjL, do you have any idea how to enable it?
<biloyp> oskude: ok..ur right
<Ed_gein> Upgraded to Breezy and now have no internet access(Asus A7N8X) can any one point me in the right direction?
<LjL> Kube: no
<LjL> !tell kube about sound
<oskude> biloyp, but as its in "list" type (the wiki) they should add that un mount and grub command to the "list"
<biloyp> oskude: I missed that gruub
<bartosz> can someone walk me through installing a ATI driver? PM plz.
<oskude> biloyp, i would have jumnped over that command propably too :=
<Installer36> Md5sum caculation Failed does this mean dont use?
<biloyp> oskude: yeah I was looking for commands in the style like the other. Maybe that should be rewritten
<Fub> my windows boot suddenly doesn't work
<LjL> Ed_gein: does "ifconfig" tell you anything about eth0?
<tritium> !tell bartosz about ati
<oskude> biloyp, but you get another probmel after this, i dont know howto boot a cdrom from grub :)
<dli> does ubuntu disk provide kernel-source
<biloyp> for people like me
<Ed_gein> Installer36: yes thats generally what it means
<Fub> when choosing it in grub, the computer just reboots
<Fub> anyone know what might be wrong?
<kube> LjL, the resolution thing didn't work
<biloyp> oskude: yeah I know....another problem to tackle
<Installer36> This was with Dapper so I wasnt sure and I dont know how to get to ubuntu=1
<biloyp> I have an old IBM Aptiva I am trying to install ubuntu on
<LjL> kube: was the resolution you wanted either the only or the highest one you selected in the dpkg-reconfigure?
<tritium> no, dli.  you would have to install it.  What are you trying to do?
<oskude> i know (knew) how to boot cdrom from floppy... but grub, never done that...
<kube> LjL, i selected the highest
<dli> tritium, get hsfmodem still :(
<oskude> i know (knew) how to boot cdrom from floppy unde dos... but grub, never done that...
<tritium> dli: you only need headers to compile modules
<biloyp> I know I have an ubuntu iso cdrom cuz I used it to install ubuntu on my laptop
<tritium> !tell dli about headers
<bain__> ok .. that didn't work ..
<LjL> !tell kube about fixres
<dli> tritium, is headers installed in /usr/src ?
<bartosz> thanks Tritium, ill take a look
<biloyp> oskdude: maybe I should check the ubuntu forums
<oskude> biloyp, im googling too as i want to know how its done too :)
<kube> LjL, can't i just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<biloyp> oskude: ok I am going to the ubuntu forums
<tritium> dli: I don't recall where.  after installing them, you can use "dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)" to find out
<LjL> kube: yup
* tritium must go now...
<biloyp> or are there any beside this excellent help here
<Ed_gein> Upgraded to Breezy and now have no internet access(Asus A7N8X) can any one point me in the right direction?
<bunta> Aight.. my eyes are killing me atm
<bunta> Ed_gein
<bunta> I have the same mobo as urz
<bain__> ok .. my keyboard stops working once I run startx ... any ideas ?
<bunta> The nVidia LAN shud work automatically
<LjL> Ed_gein: does ifconfig tell you anything about your NIC?
<bunta> Havent checked regarding the Marvell LAN tho (the 1GB slot)
<bain__> dmesg shows : input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<Ed_gein> bunta: It worked perfectly until I upgraded to breezy
<bunta> Ed_gein, check ifconfig I suppose
<FlagDayGirl> Has anyone make their computer look like a map?
<biloyp> yep there are forums ..http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Installer36> Ed can you ping
<bunta> I have Ubuntu 5.10, and it works fine
<oskude> biloyp, found somtehing http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Chainloading_a_bootable_CD-ROM_from_GRUB
<bunta> Hadnt had to touch anything regarding networking is concerned so far
<Ed_gein> Installer36: no I can't ping anything. My router handles ppooe for me. I'm really at a loss.
<Ed_gein> I'll check ifconfig back in a bit
<Installer36> Ed are you using a pcmcia card..wireless
<kube> LjL, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<kube>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200603040508
<kube>  -> is that normal ?
<bunta> aight, well I'm off
<bunta> its already past 1am here xD
<bunta> Got some studies to do tomorow, and some more ubuntu explorin ;)
<biloyp> oskude: ok I am ther
<LjL> kube: if you modified xorg.conf manually, yeah it's normal. if you didn't, well :)
<dli> tritium, thanks
<kube> i did :)
<Ed_gein> Installer36: No I'm not using wireless. I'm using the onboard ethernet
<kube> okay
<oskude> biloyp, this should be enough http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Chainloading_a_bootable_CD-ROM_from_GRUB#Fast_Method
<oskude> biloyp, btw. as it seems so much work, a "pure" grub cant boot cdroms ?!
<biloyp> oskude: so I should follow directions from that last link? correct
<oskude> biloyp, well, its a little gentoo specific... ill search alittle more
<sheep> exit
<biloyp> ahh ok
<Ed_gein> Which file holds the dns server info? /etc/resolv.conf ?
<navarone> Ed_gein, hmmm...interesting choice of nickname...lol
<oskude> biloyp, hmmm, http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~bernhard/grub-chain-cd.html
<Ed_gein> navarone: I was messing with different names for ut2k4 and it just stuck
<biloyp> oskude: on my way
<Ed_gein> anyone have a clue about the ubuntu equiv to /etc/resolv.comf?
<navarone> Ed_gein, ummm...what "skin" do you use in ut2k4? <s>
<bartosz> what do i run comamnds in to install drivers?
<Ed_gein> matrix i think
<tritium> Ed_gein: ubuntu uses /etc/resolv.conf
<Ed_gein> Its one of hte defaults
<Ed_gein> tritium: thanks
<tritium> bartosz: which ones?
<tritium> I already gave you the wiki page URL, bartosz
<kube> LjL, I can't use sudo anymore : kube@shell:~$ sudo pico /etc/hosts
<kube> sudo: unable to lookup shell via gethostbyname()
<kube> anything with sudo will return this error
<oskude> biloyp, if i understand it correctly, you make a boot floppay (as you did), then add that memdisk.bin and sbootmgr.dsk in the floppys /boot/grub/ and add the menu.lst entries
<LjL> kube: ugh. sorry for that. let me google it up
<bartosz> Yes Trinium. It says to run command so and so to install. It doesnt tell me WHERE to input it.
<kube> okay, take your time :)
<oskude> biloyp, ill go and search for my floppy tray... brb
<kube> LjL, i'll brb in 5 minutes
<kube> :)
<dli> bartosz, either Ctl-Alt-F1 to console or, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<biloyp> oskude: ok thxs...seems smb is easy to use but never used it
<andriijas> whats the commando to change shell ?
<tritium> chsh, andriijas
<bartosz> Thank you dli
* oskude is doing a boot floppy...
<kube> ok back
<kube> sorry about that
<LjL> kube: it appears that what's in /etc/hostname must match what's in /etc/hosts
<oskude> hope my 100years old floppies are still ok :)
<kube> LjL,  I can't edit /etc/hosts anymore
<kube> :s
<LjL> kube: see https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+bug/19553 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7967.html
<LjL> kube: yes i realize that
<LjL> kube: i am afraid you'll have to reboot in rescue mode or use a live cd
<kube> LjL,  how can I fix this with livecd?
<LjL> kube: well, i think the ubuntu live cd will mount your hd under /media/hda1 (or whatever fits your boot partition). you should be able to "sudo nano /media/hda1/etc/hosts"
<wastrel> this seems to be a drawback of sudo
<LjL> kube: if it doesn't mount it by default, you can still "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /somewhere"
<LjL> wastrel: yeah, googling turned out quite a few results, and there's a launchpad bug about that, and it appears quite a few people have fallen into this trap
<kube> LjL, oh btw, Live CD don't work here, cause I need to edit the xorg.conf or Gnome won't start.. (it will freeze) i need to change "nv" to "vesa" :S
<bthornton> I just installed ATI's "fglrx" drivers via Synaptic on my Dapper 4 install (AMD64)--does that update my xorg.conf file automagically?
<kube> automagically ?
<LjL> kube: then try either rescue mode or booting with "init=/bin/sh" passed as a kernel parameter
<bthornton> i.e. on it's own
<bthornton> without my intervention
<dli> wastrel, ubuntu should add simple howto to enable a root account in its installation doc
<LjL> bthornton: no, don't think, i think you have to edit xorg.conf or use a dpkg-reconfigure
<kube> LjL, okay let me try
<LjL> !tell bthornton about ati
<wastrel> dli:  there's one on the wiki i believe
<Celeste> does anyone of you use the  gDesklets  StarterBar?
<oskude> biloyp, ok, ill go test my boot floppy with my desktop
<kube> I will re-format and fix everything
<kube> bbl
<bthornton> LjL: yeah that's what I thought... Iv'e actually done that whole song and dance before, but I really didn't like having to reconfigure every aspect of X just to change drivers.
<wastrel> oh don't reformat!
<wastrel> too late
<bthornton> I guess it should just be sufficient to s/ati/fglrx/ in the config?
<kargath64> hey ppl
<charles_> do static routes go in the /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<LjL> bthornton: all you need is to press Enter a couple of times... dpkg-reconfigure will keep your defaults
<kargath64> does anyone know where the english dictionary file is on Ubuntu?
<biloyp> oskude: ok thx
<bthornton> oh.  ok thanks
<LjL> bthornton: yeah, i think it will
<LjL> bthornton: only problem is that next time you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it will tend to wipe your customizations (though it does a backup)
<oskude> biloyp, cool, works
<agharta> ubuntu grub install command pls ?
<wastrel> kargath64:  /usr/lib/aspell  and  /usr/lib/aspell  i believe...  not too familiar with dictionary stuff
<wastrel> !tell agharta about grub
<LjL> !hostname
<oskude> biloyp, just get the memdisk and sbm from http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~bernhard/grub-chain-cd.html and copy them to floppys /boot/grub and
<ubotu> use hostname <hostname> to set the hostname, $EDITOR /etc/hostname to set it for the next boot, and $EDITOR /etc/hosts to set the FQDN, or create /etc/hostname if it doesn't exist, or 'man 1 hostname'
<biloyp> oskude: ok I follw instructs on wiki to make bootable floppy..then follwo ur instructs?
<linuxfree> how can I change grug for lilo
<eauxnguyen> man oh man is direcway useless. Any ideas for my Evolution problem or is there a recommended irc server with an active evolution channel?
<wastrel> what's direcway?
<oskude> biloyp, and make a file /boot/grub/menu.lst in the floppy and add the 3lines from http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~bernhard/grub-chain-cd.html
<LjL> !hostname
<oskude> biloyp, i made this just before point 4 on the wiki, but do copy normally so i know if it allso works that way
<biloyp> ook I copied all ur instructs
<wastrel> ljl i know the hostname configurator for gnome does it correctly.
<kargath64> thanks wastrel
<dejx> i was always wondering what ur means
<biloyp> oskude: so I should stop at step 4 on wiki?
<dejx> your? our?
<IdleOne> your
<oskude> you have sbootmgr.dsk and memdisk.bin in /boot/grub of the floppy ?
<eauxnguyen> wastrel: sorry that was off topic. A satellite provider with big latency causes me to drop off here frequently
<dejx> thank you
<IdleOne>  sumtimes you are
<biloyp> then follow ur instructions
<oskude> biloyp, no do the wiki ready and before unmouning do what i did
<wastrel> heh no worries eauxnguyen, i always ask when i see new vocabulary :] 
<kargath64> just needed it for a programming assignment
<biloyp> oskude: ok I will give it a shot
<agharta> ubuntu grub install command pls ?
<oskude> biloyp, copy the memdisk.bin and sbootmgr.dsk to /media/floppy/boot/grub
<IdleOne> agharta:  read the msg ubotu  sent you
<theplaytpus> I'm back
<biloyp> oskude: ok just to be clear...I follow wiki and stop before step 4?  then follow ur instructs
<oskude> biloyp, no, until end of step 4, just before unmounting
<theplaytpus> LjL: you were asking about ifconfig?
<biloyp> oskuded: beginning of step 4..says to unmount
<LjL> theplaytpus: nope, i was asking somebody if his ifconfig turned up anything (since his network wasn't working)
<oskude> biloyp, i didnt do step 5 and 6
<biloyp> I know I can't access fd0 if it is unmounted
<theplaytpus> LjL: that was me
<LjL> theplaytpus: oh :)
<theplaytpus> LjL: what should I be looking for
<biloyp> but do I do the "device (fd0) /dev/fd0
<biloyp> root (fd0)
<biloyp> setup (fd0)
<biloyp> quit "
<LjL> theplaytpus: well, is there an "eth0"?
<Jae686> y
<oskude> biloyp, after step 4 "quit" you can star adding the 2 files and menu.lst from http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~bernhard/grub-chain-cd.html
<theplaytpus> LjL: no
<theplaytpus> LjL: inet, inet6 ,loopback
<biloyp> Oskuded: ok ..so ignore the unmount instruction at beginning of step 4
<LjL> theplaytpus: is that under the "lo" entry?
<oskude> biloyp, hups no, you need to unmount before step4, sry
<LjL> theplaytpus: have a look at /etc/network/interfaces. is there an eth0 there?
<oskude> biloyp, or wait
<biloyp> oskude: ok
<oskude> biloyp, do it before step 4, i can test it myself later
<oskude> biloyp, so we know it should work 100%
<biloyp> oskude: ook so I stop at end of step 3 and then follow ur instructions? correct
<theplaytpus> LjL: I'll be back let me go check. I do know that I can't access my router from within ubuntu if that helps any. Nor can I ping anything
<oskude> biloyp, yup, sec ill write them down for you
<biloyp> ok thxs
<LjL> theplaytpus: well, quite clearly your network interface isn't being used at all. we only have to find out why
<theplaytpus> LjL: Let me go check /network. anything else I should check when I reboot?
<LjL> theplaytpus: aw, it's the same machine you're using right now?
<LjL> theplaytpus: well then, first thing i would try "sudo ifconfig eth0", and see if your network starts working (that only has a chance of working if eth0 is mentioned in your /etc/network/interfaces)
<theplaytpus> LjL: Yes. I would pay large sums of money if someone could give me a live cd right now
<LjL> theplaytpus: also, let me paste my own /etc/network/interfaces so you can compare it to yours
<oskude> biloyp, here http://pastebin.com/582860
<LjL> theplaytpus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9696 <- of course, the details (addresses etc) will vary, but at least it should give you a basic idea what it should look like
<wastrel> theplaytpus:  do  lspci  while you're at it  - check what network adapters you have on the system.
<biloyp> oskude: ok thx
<IdleOne> id I  install Dapper ( Flight4 ) will I have to reinstall java and everything again or should it be good to go?
<IdleOne> if*
<Travis> I found a weird bug in irc
<Travis> DCC SEND "CSRULES" 0 0 0
<LjL> theplaytpus: if it's similar to mine, *and* your network starts working with a "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" (oh, try also "sudo ifup eth0"), then look at the "auto" section and check that it does bring up eth0/inet automatically
<Travis> see
<oskude> biloyp, step 5 and 6 from wiki you can skip (just dont forget umount after step 4)
<LjL> what's that?!
<gnomefreak> whats the command to check md5?
<eauxnguyen> anyone else using the default Evolution on ubuntu 10 release?
<wastrel> jackass
<Travis> yeah sorry
<Travis> I am not sure what it does though
<Travis> googled and found nothing
<IdleOne> it apperently send a killterm to the client
<LjL> what client?
<theplaytpus> alright I've got my list
<oskude> gnomefreak, md5sum
<theplaytpus> back in a bit :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LjL> x-chat?
<wastrel> supposedly a bug in mirc
<Travis> not sure
<IdleOne> LjL:  the irc client
<Travis> but it works in some xchat aqua clients too
<IdleOne> mirc I guess
<IdleOne> cause Im using xchat and still here
<LjL> IdleOne: yeah, i mean which irc client :) mine and yours didn't crash ;)
<Travis> its not just mirc
<andriijas> how do you run a script as motd ?
<wastrel> or something to do with firewalling in netgear routers
<LjL> well, konversation isn't affected, i can say that
<wastrel> i haven't gotten a clear story
<Travis> hmmm
<wastrel> firewalling/antivirus
<IdleOne> Travis:  possibly just windows client
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Travis> did it on macs too
<oskude> andriijas, as in Message Of The Day ?
<LjL> Hobbsee is using Konversation, and she went down
<Hobbsee> LjL: what's this?
<gnomefreak> its md5sum <file.iso isnt it?
<Hobbsee> what happened?  how many people got kicked?
<LjL> Hobbsee: your Konversation has been reset by an exploit
<IdleOne> traveller:  still isnt cool to do that...why not report the bug to mirc.com
<oskude> gnomefreak,  md5sum [OPTION]  --check [FILE] 
<Madpilot> Travis, experiment like that again in this channel & I'll ban you...
<gnomefreak> nm it was just slow
<Hobbsee> oh fun - what was it?
<LjL> Hobbsee: apparently, your Konv version 0.19 is affected, while my 0.18 isnt
<IdleOne> Travis:  I meant
<wastrel> Hobbsee:  if we tell you it'll just happen again :] 
<LjL> Hobbsee: err, i can't tell you :)
<Travis> yeah sorry bout that
<wastrel> Hobbsee:  are you using a netgear router?
<oskude> gnomefreak, yeah, it takes some time
<Hobbsee> wastrel: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Travis> off to investigate
<andriijas> oskude: yeah. as the one showed when you login via console or ssh (/etc/motd)
<wastrel> may be a netgear thing.  i heard it is due to firewalling/av stuff in netgears... but all this is hearsay from IRC
<biloyp> got disconnected
<Hobbsee> ah fun
<Keyframe> anyone using cream?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bal-broadband2-ws-247.dsl.airstreamcomm.net]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> Keyframe:  i used to
<bthornton> Anybody got the fglrx drivers working on dapper 4 (AMD64)?  Everything I'm reading pretty much says "I dont' know if this will work on Dapper; you're on your own...", etc.
<Celeste> Can anyone of you tell me how I can get Xorg make this  "real translucency"   which  gnome tells  me here?     http://85.237.25.94/gdesklets.png
<oskude> andriijas, i doubt that you can use scripts there (there are better places to defince sripts to star on login)
<biloyp> oskude: ok I followed wiki until end of step 3. Now I follow ur instruction. correct?
<Keyframe> gnomefreak: Do you know if it has code completion somehow?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> id I  install Dapper ( Flight4 ) will I have to reinstall java and everything again or should it be good to go?
<LjL> pra5ad, rupan3, digital-ninja, ccc_, moonlite: i'm going to CTCP VERSION you to see which clients are affected by the bug that has taken your IRC connection down.
<oskude> biloyp, yup
<andriijas> oskude: thats what i was asking for, where? :)
<wastrel> bthornton:  all i know is a lot of people have had trouble with it.  one guy i know of who got it working built his own kernel from source...
<Seveas> ok, if someone else thinks expointing bugs in here is funnym say so now and be kicked
<nalioth> Seveas: it's not just him
<gnomefreak> Keyframe: im not sure ask the room because if vi/vim has it cream should
<bthornton> wastrel: ah I see.  I did pull everything from the same repo so you'd think they were tested to work together (as they were likely compiled at the same time)
<dejx> ok
<dejx> wtf?"
<Keyframe> I see
<LjL> Seveas: err... it *is* funny. but i'm still not going to do it :)
<Seveas> nalioth, who else?
* gnomefreak missed this what do you mean exploting bugs?
<oskude> andriijas, sry dunno. never done that...
<biloyp> oskude: ok another dumb question. I am at "/boot/grub# "  can I cut and paste ur commands
<yuri_> hi huys, I'm looking for a graphical iso/bin/cue mount application. any suggestions?
<shidan> hi is there a way to install ubuntu remotely
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: some people got booted from a bug exploit...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, 'startkeylog[g] er' or 'DCC S[E] ND' exploits
<oskude> biloyp, i would go to root users home "cd"
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhh ok
<Madpilot> Seveas, maybe modify the /topic - "Using IRC bug exploits in this channel is an automatic ban"
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you're kidding...
<biloyp> oskude: ok
<Seveas> I only have one word for such people and it's not CoC compliant
<nalioth> Seveas: mind your invites please
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yes, the former is a norton mug, the latter an irssi bug
<andriijas> i have a script that echos some shit that i would like it to be run upon logins via console or ssh. how do i make it?
<oskude> biloyp, i forgot (bookmmark) the wiki, could you post again :)
<wastrel> Seveas:  Do you know whether this is a netgear or an irc client (or other) issue?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: very weird
<nalioth> andriijas: watch your barnyard language please
<biloyp> surre
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<wastrel> andriijas:  put the script in your .bash_profile
<biloyp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy?highlight=%28BOOT%29
<LjL> Hobbsee, Seveas, nalioth: affected clients seem to be Konversation 0.19 Build 3100, irssi v0.8.10, irssi v0.8.10-rc5, xchat 2.4.4, xchat 2.6.0  --   Konversation 0.18 is not affected
<gnomefreak> did that boot all those people?
<biloyp> it booted me
<Seveas> LjL, hmm, which bug is that?
<gnomefreak> omg
<oskude> boot ?
<IdleOne> xchat 2.6.0 is not affected
<IdleOne> not mine anyhow
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Seveas: the one that just kicked a few people including hobbsee
<Madpilot> LjL, I'm running XChat 2.4.4, and it didn't kick me...
<wastrel> LjL:  i'm on xchat 2.4.4
<andriijas> wastrel: good idea but doesnt affect all users :)
<dejx> i have 2.4.4 on that logger thing
<biloyp> disconnected me from this chat earlier
<Seveas> odd
<dejx> dont bug me
<nalioth> Seveas: invites
* Hobbsee goes to try and kick herself
<wastrel> andriijas:  for all users  /etc/profile
<LjL> IdleOne: well, someone who got tossed out was using 2.6.0 apparently
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<Hobbsee> on another channel!
<biloyp> bout 5 mins ago
* gnomefreak scrolled up to the bug and it booted a bunch of people
<Kr4t05> Well, everything works.
* oskude didnt notice any odd things here...
<oskude> got xchat 2.4.4
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What bug?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o_O
<IdleOne> everybody might want to update
<erisco> hows everyone doing tonight? =)
<cafuego> Well, do DO have no business running Windows with Nortons.
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: update what?
<Kr4t05> I may make Kubuntu my primary OS and strip down my Windows Partition, shrink it with partition magic, and use the free-space for a FAT32 partition as universal storage. :)
<Hobbsee> hmm...weird
<LjL> IdleOne: don't think there is much to update right now
<Kr4t05> I love when everything works as it should.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  dont know dude but something is wrong with some of the clients
<Kr4t05> Oh
<Kr4t05> !sensor
<ubotu> [sensor]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: explain please
<Keyframe> Kr4t05: I did that, my laptop is now only ubuntu, and desktop is windows.. sharing with samba..
<LjL> IdleOne: with *a few* of the client, which is a bit weird
<LjL> IdleOne: i mean, konversation, irssi, xchat... what the heck, did they all copy source code from one another? =)
<Seveas> LjL, afaik only norton AV and irssi had exploits - updated packages for Ubuntu are around already
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  some irc clients are being exploited  and knocked off irc but it seems that it isnt everybody and version doesnt seem to matter
<nalioth> LjL: there'll be a common lib involved
<Seveas> xchat/konversation aren't affected
<cafuego> LjL: Some may not have been updated; breezy got an irssi fix yesterday for instance.
<gnomefreak> LjL: i dont have issues with irssi
<Kr4t05> Keyframe: The only reason I'm keeping WinBlows is for Need For Speed: Underground and other games.
<Ed_Gein> LjL: You still around?
<LjL> Seveas: well - the fact is that that string did appear to kick out a few clients that were *not* just irssi
<IdleOne> LjL:  I doubt it but they may use some of the same protocols in all the clients such as dcc
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ty
<Keyframe> I'd like an editor like Ultraedit, which has customizable colors for everything (like cream also), which can go to full screen, line numbers, and which has code completion for php,html,javascript and c++.. anyone knows of something like it?
<Seveas> LjL, ah well
<LjL> Seveas: of course, their connection might just have been "reset by peer" by concidence, at the right time... seems unlikely tho
<Seveas> Keyframe, vim
<oskude> biloyp, btw. you dont need to copy the menu.lst and device.map in wiki step 3
<eauxnguyen> anyone else using the default Evolution on ubuntu 10 release?
<Seveas> Keyframe, gvim if you insist on a gui better than gnome-terminal
<cafuego> Keyframe: 'cream' (also try gedit or kate)
<LjL> Seveas: mind if i query-flood you a little?
<Keyframe> Seveas: I have cream.. which is on top of vim.. how can I have full screen with it and code completion??
<Seveas> LjL, not at all
<biloyp> oskude: i already did it
<oskude> biloyp, but i doubt the will "brake" anythings as we overwrite the menu.lst
<Seveas> Keyframe, ah code *completion* - dunno about that
<cafuego> For code completion you might need xemacs.
<shidan> hi is there a way to install ubuntu on a remote machine
<shidan> thats not very complicated
<oskude> biloyp, just make sure you have only the 3 lines in menu.lst
<wastrel> shidan:  i don't think that's possible
<Ed_Gein> LjL : "sudo ifup eth0" worked I now have internet access
<cafuego> Or just remember the API, much faster in the long run.
<Kr4t05> When you use apt-get to install a package, what directory does it go to?
<Keyframe> urgh, I kinda get a headache when I see xemacs :(
<Madpilot> Kr4t05, whereever it needs to
<biloyp> oskude: hmmm ok I think
<IdleOne> Kr4t05:  depends on the package and what it is for
<Kr4t05> Madpilot: I'm referring to lm-sensors, this time.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu file system 10 smarter than windows' :)
<Installer36> Ed Gein does that mean you are on your linux box now
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: Agreed.
<Ed_Gein> Installer36 : that is exactly what it means
<biloyp> oskude: oskude: ook another dumb quesstion. I opened nano. Your instructs say [write] ...do I cut and paste [write]  into nano..or..do I just type iin what u posted under [write] ?
<npsken> I have a dell inspiron 1100, I'm  trying to figure out if  I need to change a config  file to make it work with a projector (I need to do a presentation). In the back is a plug, labeled with a box and 2 lines, one on either side.
<Installer36> Good job
<Madpilot> Kr4t05, there's a decent wiki page on getting lm-sensors running
<Ed_Gein> whoot
<majd> I'm trying to run zend (trial)...after i installed it, it loaded up fine..but then i closed it and can't open it. I installed it to /usr/local/Zend/ and i suspect the file to open it with is ZendIDE.jar but when i run java -jar ZendIDE.jar, i get this java error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/zend/ide/desktop/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
* npsken needs help
<majd> I would apreciate any help :)
<Kr4t05> Madpilot: I'm looking at it.
<oskude> biloyp, you can paste with shift+insert (gnome terminal)
<Ed_Gein> so happy to have bitchx back
<Kr4t05> Madpilot: What about this line: "Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source. It is extacted below:"
* npsken needs help
<Kr4t05> Madpilot: Do I save that to ~/ and run there?
<Madpilot> npsken, if you ask an actual question, you might get actual help
<PuMpErNiCkLe> npsken: What's your problem?
<npsken> i did
<gnomefreak> majd: did you install java?
<biloyp> oskude: ok..so I don't actually type in [write] ?  ok stop laughing lol
<npsken> I have a dell inspiron 1100, I'm  trying to figure out if  I need to change a config  file to make it work with a projector (I need to do a presentation). In the back is a plug, labeled with a box and 2 lines, one on either side.
<cafuego> Kr4t05: No.
<majd> gnomefreak, yeah, i use Zend and LimeWire and jedit all the time
<yoyo> hi you all
<majd> i guess i've used Zend once, but it worked fine
<Kr4t05> cafuego: You wanna tell me where?
<usr> :)
<oskude> biloyp, pasting is allso "writing", the computer writes for you :)
<biloyp> ok
<Madpilot> Kr4t05, to be honest, I didn't use that script - just run sensors-detect (probably with the default answers) and lm-sensors should run
<cafuego> Kr4t05: Install the 'lm-sensors; package, run 'sudo modprobe i2c-dev', then run 'sudo sensors-detect'.
<Kube> how can I enable ssh ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> npsken: Do you have access to a projector now?  Can you test it?
<yoyo> say, if you want to use a msn-compatible client...
<npsken> no
<npsken> the projector is at my school
<gnomefreak> majd: what version of java do you have? i found during my java class i got that error if java wasnt up to date
<PuMpErNiCkLe> npsken: This could be a problem. :)
<oskude> yoyo, i thought gaim was msn compatible...
<yoyo> you choose what?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> npsken: I'll see if I can find any documentation for this.
<gnomefreak> oskude: it is
<Kube> how can I enable ssh ? please anyone ?
<oskude> gnomefreak, roger
<yoyo> oskude, I need to use a webcam to talk with msn clients
<npsken> ok, thanks
<dli> I wonder why "modprobe serial_core" failed
<wastrel> kube sudo apt-get install ssh
<yoyo> gaim can do that?
<gnomefreak> Kube: did you install it?
<Kube> nop
<gnomefreak> wastrel: isnt it ssh-server?
<yoyo> I've heard about amsn.... but is gaim better?
<Kube> I thought it comes with the system
<IdleOne> yoyo:  I dont think so
<oskude> yoyo, do they read lips ? :P
<Kube> :/
<Kube> thanks :)
<Madpilot> !tell Kube about ssh
<majd> gnomefreak, how do i find out?
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  that installs the server i think - i never installed ssh-server :] 
<cafuego> dsl: were you root or using sudo?
<Kube> does the package apache2 install with ubuntu ?/
<biloyp> oskude: I ctrl/inserted in nano and it is asking me for a file to insert from? damn I feel dumb
<gnomefreak> yoyo: gaim has 5 or more clients it can connect to
<cafuego> grrr
<majd> gnomefreak, Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<majd> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<gnomefreak> majd: java -version
<cafuego> Kube: No.
<oskude> biloyp, shift+insert
<yoyo> can I use my webcam with gaim?
<gnomefreak> majd: you might need 1.5 for that file i dont know off hand
<cafuego> Kube: No services are installed by default.
<oskude> yoyo, yes
<Kube> okay
<gnomefreak> yoyo: not yet
<biloyp> dayum
<oskude> yoyo, eeh, dunno if in breezy version
<yoyo> oskude... gnomefreak.... what?
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  ssh  installs openssh client & server :] 
<Kube> oskude, how can webcam be used with gaim?
<majd> but the thing is...i already ran it...my hypothesis is that i'm not "jarring" the right file
<gnomefreak> wastrel: ty
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<yoyo> which version oskude?
<oskude> for webcam i would use gnomemeeting or openwengo
<gnomefreak> Kube: you cant yet
<majd> i used it for a good 3 hours
<Kube> okay
<yoyo> gnomefreak.... so in gaim you can't
<yoyo> ok ok
<Xamusk> hello
<yoyo> oskude, can gnomemeeting connect with a msn-client?
<oskude> yoyo, dunno
<gnomefreak> majd: cd into the dir and run jar <file.jar> i think it to unjar it
<wastrel> majd:  maybe you're not using the right java ?
<Kube> is there any client around that has MSN protocol that supports webcams?
<Xamusk> where can I find a list of the kernel patches applied by the ubuntu team?
<Xamusk> Kube, amsn
<yoyo> the same question kube
<gnomefreak> yoyo: no webcam for gaim 1.5 and not yet in 2.0 beta
<Kube> thanks
<yoyo> gnomefreak, ok got it!
<oskude> i use only skype, and when openwengo has osx client, i use that
<gnomefreak> it will be in gaim 2.0 when it is released
<gnomefreak> <should>
<biloyp> oskude: "Save modified buffers?"
<oskude> but in the end im aiming for voip only...
<r0x0r> when is gaim 2 scheduled to be rlsed?
<yoyo> gnomefreak, ok :P
<cafuego> Xamusk: In the kernel's appropriate /usr/sjhare/doc/<packagname>/
<oskude> biloyp, hmm
<biloyp> I did a ctrl X
<gnomefreak> r0x0r: whent hey get done with it i dont think there is a date yet
<dli> wvdial doesn't dial on ubuntu :(
<yoyo> i'll check amsn page
<gnomefreak> r0x0r: check on gaim website
<oskude> biloyp, then no (n) and write that file again
<biloyp> ok
<gnomefreak> yoyo: amsn doesnt have cam support yet either
<Kr4t05> cafuego: Gee, it works. o-o;
<yoyo> gnomefreak... really? well... then what can i use?
<Kube> gnomefreak,  any software with cam support??
<Xamusk> gnomefreak, yes, it does, since version 0.95
<oskude> skype2 should do video...
<gnomefreak> !webcam
<ubotu> hmm... webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<r0x0r> hmm doesnt kopete have cam support?
<oskude> openwengo too, but no good osx client yet...
<r0x0r> atleast it has a tab to configure webcam
<Kube> r0x0r,  no
<Kr4t05> !info skype2
<Kr4t05> :/
<gnomefreak> Xamusk: breezy version did not have it i thought thats why everyone was trying to upgrade it premuturly
<Kr4t05> !info skype
<oskude> !info openwengo
<Kube> !tell Kube about sound
<Kr4t05> Ok
<gnomefreak> and no it doesnt read what bot said :)
<Kr4t05> I'm bored.
<yoyo> sadly, there's no client to connect to msn with webcam
<Celeste> I am searching for a package .... Please tell me the package name of the software with the name     "glib-gettextize"
<oskude> well, openweng "just" started...
<oskude> +o
<eauxnguyen> !tell eauxnguyen about sound
<Nico__> I think my package is late, its been a day over a month since i ordered.
<Xamusk> gnomefreak, yeah, breezy's amsn doesn't, but you can always compile a separate one
<biloyp> oskude: ok I shift/insert ..now I shift X to exit? or shift O to write out?
<gnomefreak> yoyo: not yet give it time next few months you will see things popping up all over
<yoyo> gnomefreak... in the next release of ubuntu?
<oskude> biloyp, ctrl+x for exit, y for yes (writing) and enter
<yoyo> version 6 or something?
<gnomefreak> Xamusk: you want to sit there and compile it with them and hope it works? i would rather have a working webcam not hopping
<gnomefreak> yoyo: i dont know whta version dapper has
<biloyp> oskude: ok cool
<KakiPukul> Dapper, 6.04
<oskude> biloyp, your allmost ready :)
<yoyo> KakiPukul, that's it!
<gnomefreak> .95.1 is dappers version
<gnomefreak> i think thats same as breezy
<biloyp> oskude, yep I will give it a shot and let ya know
<wicked_> i downloaded gtk+2 theme i was woundering how may i install it? should i install a package that take gtk+2 in charge?
<KakiPukul> easy 6 for 200(6) 04 for April (04)
<npsken> ./me 's problem is solved
<Xamusk> gnomefreak, well, I did it once (don't remember exactly if I did compile or got a .deb), and it worked (at least for receiving -> dont have a webcam yet)
<yoyo> isn't breezy just 5.04
* npsken 's problem is solved
<gnomefreak> Xamusk: you would have had to get a tar for it
<oskude> biloyp, i had a "device xxx" error when running the disk, but it worked in the end
<Kube> aMSN has no cam support dude...
<Xamusk> yoyo, breezy is 5.10
<Madpilot> wicked_, System menu -> Prefs -> Themes, just drag the file you downloaded onto the Themes window
<yoyo> Xamusk, what did you use?
<gnomefreak> yoyo: no breezy is 5.10
<wastrel> sudo lsb_release -a
<biloyp> oskude, ahh ok now I follow step 4 in wiki
<yoyo> ok ok
<oskude> biloyp, yup
<wastrel> heh wrong window
<biloyp> k
<wicked_> ho so i need the tar archive then i guess right?
<gnomefreak> wastrel: dont need sudo
<yoyo> hey, is there a client in java or something?
<oskude> biloyp, dont forget unmount
<Xamusk> yoyo, I used it in debian, not ubuntu
<yoyo> it can connect to amsn clients with webcam
<wastrel> gnomefreak:  yeah i meant /exec actually.... different command prefix
<oskude> biloyp, before step 4
<gnomefreak> amsn has no cam support yet
<oskude> oh, gnomeeting is now known as ekiga...
<biloyp> oskude..yep did that..it was next to last line on ur post
<oskude> biloyp, yup
<biloyp> ok
<gnomefreak> oskude: gonna change again from what i hear ;)
<dli> gnomefreak, amsn docs show webcam
<yoyo> I think once I heard about that client, i can't remember the name... but you need java
<gnomefreak> dli: than try it but amsn has not released webcam support that im aware of
<oskude> gnomefreak, lol
<dli> gnomefreak, they show snapshots with webcam
<sinaduel> I have wine, and I was wondering if I could install NFSU2 with it, or non?
<dli> gnomefreak, kopete now has webcam
<gnomefreak> dli: windows or linux? and what distro of linux?
<gnomefreak> dli: the kopete in dapper does not have it yet
<dli> gnomefreak, I don't have windows here :(
* IdleOne is going to take the Dapper leap 
<biloyp> oskude, ok i am done..now for the test
<gnomefreak> dli: is the doc for windows users?
<oskude> biloyp, good luck :)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: good luck
<FlagDayGirl> gnomefreak: don't be stupid
* oskude is crossing fingers
<biloyp> thxs
<dli> gnomefreak, I'm on gentoo :( quite frustrated by ubuntu, it's installation cd contains no kernel source
<Xamusk> gnomefreak, not breezy, but if you look at amsn.sf.net, you'll find the notice saying that v0.95 DOES support webcam... and in the downloads section, you'll find even an ubuntu .deb to get
<gnomefreak> FlagDayGirl: what is your issue?
<FlagDayGirl> what issue?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  I dont expect any problems as my hardware is fairly old and dapper should recognise everything fine..Breezy did
<gnomefreak> read what you just said
<oskude> biloyp, and just ignore the device error, you should get a menu with "boot cd" or something like that after the error
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: dapper has software issues not hardware
<boabsta> dli, lol i just moved from gentoo to ubuntu, used gentoo for about 3 years, reckon i've spent 1.5 years maintaining it :)
<fauto> how are you
<mike-e_> hi i need to do some WINS type stuff on ubuntu, where's some documentation on this..i just need to make splinter resolve to an internal ip
<oskude> boabsta, lol :)
<Celeste> does anyone know how to get "real translucency"  for the gDesklets?
<yoyo> cool Xamusk
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you bored?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  well if the issues are to great for me to handle ill revert back to Breezy till Dapper is "fixed"
<dli> boabsta, I couldn't get hsfmodem dial out in ubuntu
<oskude> boabsta, but you learn alot with gentoo...
<FlagDayGirl> I'm tired
<farous> an idiot sent me a pdf file that is rotated. He scanned some pages upside down than sent it as pdf. Is there an application that i can use to rotate the pages back so i can edit it latter on with flpsed ?
<Xamusk> mike-e, if you're looking for WINS, search the samba docs
<boabsta> oskude, yep, deffo a good learning process
<goldfish> Seveas: hello?
<boabsta> oskude, i hate ppl that refuse to use CLI now :)
<Jae686> geento is not that distro were EVERYTHING is compiled at the host machine?
<gnomefreak> can someone please mute FlagDayGirl
<Xamusk> farous, GIMP?
<Jae686> CLI is good for your health
<Seveas> goldfish, gatherg some info about the disconnect earlier
<sinaduel> could I install Need For Speed Underground 2 if I used Wine?
<Seveas> goldfish, please ignore 
<mike-e_> Xamusk i don't need wins, i need to set something up on it like that so i can ssh -l mike splinter and have splinter resolve to 192.168.0.10 because i'm too lazy to type the full IP
<farous> Xamusk: gimp open the file as one page only. The first page i have multiple pages
<goldfish> Seveas: Oh right :) nothing to do with me :)
<oskude> boabsta, i was "born" with "CLI" (dos) ;)
<majd> gnomefreak, i figured it out, i'm supposed to run a program called ZDE (no extention)...how can i load it up from the terminal (so that i could add it to the applications menu?
<CarlFK> farous: taking apart a pdf is 'hard'
<goldfish> Seveas: irssi is my client anyways.
<boabsta> oskude, do u have blue rinse hair?
<Xamusk> mike-e, cant you just edit your /etc/hosts file?
<boabsta> ;p
<yoyo> gentoo seems cool
<pad> hello, I'm trying to get wpa working (how it's shown on the wiki) but when i enter "wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dipw -W
<pad> " i get a few error msgs (ioctl[stoccsiwpmksa] :operation not supportet and bind(PF_UNIX):Address already in use) has anyone an idea? i searched the whole wiki but didn't find a hint :(
<mike-e_> Xamusk : i sure the hell can, thanks
<rupan3> goldfish: let's hear it for irssi :p
<XaeroVincent> ok... here's a nice problem
<dli> boabsta, while ubuntu doesn't have kernel source on its cd, it's hopeless
<yoyo> but it also seems complicated
<rupan3> woot
<Xamusk> oO
<boabsta> dli, download the latest
<oskude> but i regret i didnt find linux before windows95 (skipped 3.1)
<XaeroVincent> why cant i change my file permissions?!?
<CarlFK> gentoo = Generally Too much trouble
<farous> CarlFK: hmm so you suggest i rip it to pages then rotate them one at a time ?
<FlagDayGirl> mike-e shut up
<XaeroVincent> when I'm logined into root
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: you using sudo?
<gnomefreak> majd: if it doesnt show up in menu try restarting menu
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<dli> boabsta, I'm configuring my dialup!
<CarlFK> FlagDayGirl:  - be nice
<yoyo> Gentoo community is as well developped as ubuntu's?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, ?
<boabsta> dli, unlucky :(
<gnomefreak> shes getting on my nerves very fast
<biloyp> oskude, the boot floppy worked.but I got a "MEMDISK: Insufficient low memory" msg on the screen.
<goldfish> yoyo: yes.
<XaeroVincent> rupan3... I've created a Gnome root account
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: FlagDayGirl hasnt said anything but bs since it got here
<oskude> biloyp, shit
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<biloyp> yeah
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: that's not the greatest idea
<gnomefreak> ^^
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<XaeroVincent> I log into root... but I still have no permission access
<biloyp> this is a IBM Aptiva..had windoze 95 running on it
<yoyo> goldfish, really?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, thanks for paying so much attention all the time
* Xamusk likes the packages.gentoo.org site... ubuntu should have something like it
<majd> gnomefreak, it worked :) thanks a lot, i appreciate it
<biloyp> sorry I had to mention the name
<Seveas> Xamusk, packages.ubuntu.com
<dli> boabsta, anyway, I think I will burn the 3 DVDs for debian
<gnomefreak> majd: alot of apps wont show up in your menu unless you grab debian menu
<goldfish> yoyo: yes...
<boabsta> dli, dl kernel on your current connection and burn to CD?
<Kr4t05> biloyp: WIPE THE DRIVE AND PUT UBUNTU-LITE ON IT! ACK!
<CarlFK> Xamusk: it does- just com not org ;)
<yoyo> goldfish... say, I want to install Gentoo... would it be a nice distro for a newbie?
<XaeroVincent> I can modify the "tmp" directory permissions and the files on it... but yea
<Kr4t05> !ubuntu-lite
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> Meh
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: why are you tweaking with /tmp?
<yoyo> is there a good doc and everything... many packages?
<Kr4t05> Go figure. -.-
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: and why are you logging into gnome as root?
<biloyp> kr4t05..it is a brand new hard drive..or r u referring to the floppy
<hokum> Hello people
<Matthew> hello, is there any way to run ubuntu in text only mode? i wanna do some test with an pretty old imac and console/shell prompt are good enough for me, any idea? :)
<Madpilot> yoyo, could you take the non-Ubuntu talk to pm or another channel, please (try #ubuntu-offtopic)
<IdleOne> yoyo packages.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kr4t05> biloyp: Nevermind.
<XaeroVincent> rupan I can change permissions, but I have to use the command line... and I do not want to because I completely destroyed my install be incorrectly using "sudo" and "chmod"
<biloyp> ok
<boabsta> Matthew, type server at the cd boot prompt
<goldfish> yoyo: Great docs, many packages.
<Xamusk> by the way... gentoo has a muuuuch larger package repository... very good for ppl that are used to unstable stuff
<oskude> biloyp, maybe a newer memdisk file, sec ill search...
<yoyo> ok everyone
<CarlFK> Matthew: "server" at the installer's boot: prompt
<biloyp> ok
<gnomefreak> brb this is gonna hurt dell more than me
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: well you'll probably completely destry your installation by doing everything as root, as well
<XaeroVincent> rupan... becuase I want admin access so I dont have to use sudo all the time
<yoyo> and for those who wanted to know, I'm in the amsn page, 0.95-3 does have support for webcam
<Matthew> cool! thanks boabsta!! :)
<Matthew> thank CarlFK too! :>
<Celeste> please can anyone help me with Real TRANSLUCENCY in Gnome? (for the gDesklets)
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: there's a reason why it's disabled by default
<boabsta> Matthew, enjoy :)
<Kr4t05> Matthew: If you have say, 64MB+ RAM, you maybe able to get fluxbox or XFCE running later.
<XaeroVincent> rupan the problem is simple... I cant easily modify my permissions using Natalius
<XaeroVincent> how do I fix that?
<CarlFK> Matthew: you might want to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu
<achew22> when I do a modprobe lirc_serial I get FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Device or resource busy can someone help me?
<XaeroVincent> i get this
<wastrel> Matthew:  i installed gnome on a rev a imac with 64mb of ram
<rupan3> you right click the file and change them in the properties/permissions tab..
<XaeroVincent> "You are not the owner, so you can't change the permissions"
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, you can launch Nautilus with "gksudo nautilus" if you want root access - but be careful with that
<wastrel> Matthew:  this was yellowdog linux, and it was a few years ago... it was slow but usable :] 
<Xamusk> achew22, are you sure it isnt already loaded?
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: run gksudo nautilus
<achew22> it doesn't work if thats what your asking
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: and put in your pw
<XaeroVincent> but I'm logged in as root
<rupan3> Madpilot: he's running everything as root
<XaeroVincent> why do i need that?
<achew22> Xamusk: how do I check if its running -- whats running it, and how do I stop it so I can modprobe for it
<Madpilot> rupan3, ah... (no comment...)
<dli> my wvdial doesn't dial out? any wvdial user?
<Matthew> all u guys, thank you very much!! :)
<Genfoo> :)
<oskude> biloyp, hmm, found another "howto" http://puppylinux.org/wikka/BootingFromCD
<Xamusk> achew22, to see if it's loaded, use lsmod. to unload it, use modprobe -r
<biloyp> oskude, ok let me check it
<rupan3> Madpilot: i'm trying to talk some sense into the fella but... he doesn't want to deal with the inconvenience of sudo
<aslkzxmn> hello all :)
<IdleOne> sudo rocks
<oskude> biloyp, this looks easy: if you download the smart boot manager linux binary, sbminst, from http://btmgr.webframe.org/3.6/sbminst, then "sbminst
<oskude> -t us -d /dev/fd0" to create a bootable floppy
<rupan3> werd
<Madpilot> rupan3, security is such an inconvenience :P
<rupan3> isn't it
<XaeroVincent> i understand the reason for sudo... but I dont care... Im new to linux and have almost no experience with xterm
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  so much so I removed all the locks on my dorrs at home :P
<rupan3> its so tough.. i should just re-install windows
<Keyframe> Anyone knows in cream/vim how can I have full screen and code completion (php/html/javascript and c++)? thanks
<XaeroVincent> I want it easy until I learn what I'm doing
<biloyp> oskude, yeah that does look easy
<oskude> biloyp, ill try that sbminst, seec
<biloyp> ok let me it a shot
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: until you destroy your installation 10 or 12 times
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, if you're learning what you're doing, that's an even better time to keep permissions intact
<IdleOne> XaeroVincent:  the easy way is to learn how to do it properly to begin with...if you do everything as root you develop bad habits and potentialy put your box at risk of breaking
<XaeroVincent> Im just trying to do simple tasks here... and I cannot do them
<rupan3> you said you've already broke your box in the first place?
<gnomefreak> that was easy
<XaeroVincent> copy and pasting files to ext3... modifying files... etc
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, what are you trying to do?
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: there's answers to that though, come ask in here or read the wiki
<IdleOne> XaeroVincent:  what are you trying to do?
<Unity> hey i have connected an ipod to my computer but i do not see it on my desktop and the ipod tells me not to disconnect it, and i am unable to umount /dev/sda2
<XaeroVincent> the wiki diesnt tell u why I'm doing it tho
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: whenever i get stuck these guys help me out
<hokum> what essential config ubuntu has related to X desktop managers starting via GDM or KDM?  After somthing GDM loads only failsafe xterm, KDM loads nothing exactly like startx
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: why are you doing it?
<chuckyp> hokum, normal ubuntu gmd
<Madpilot> Unity, try w/ sudo in front of umount?
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: what are you doing, anyway.. trying to change the permissions on /tmp?
<chuckyp> hokum, gdm
<Unity> Madpilot: i did, but there is no such device under /dev
<XaeroVincent> the wiki will offer u commands to use...  but doesnt explain why you use those commands... or what the commands do in general
<Unity> Madpilot: and it's not mounted anywhere eithur
<gnomefreak> dpkg-reconfigure gdm i think is the command but dont quote me on that
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, thats where man comes in
<Madpilot> Unity, hmm - I don't own an ipod, so that's about the only intelligent suggestion I can make - sorry :)
<IdleOne> XaeroVincent:  what command do you want to know about... you can alsways type man command to get info on the specific command
<XaeroVincent> whats a "man" ?
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  what files are you trying to move?  you should put files in your home directory-  where you have permissions to put things.
<hokum> reconfig for GDM not helped
<rupan3> i dunno XaeroVincent .. i got through about a month of linux before i even came in here.  and never spend a minute as root, just used sudo
<IdleOne> man = manual
<XaeroVincent> wasterl... I cant modify my home directory
<gnomefreak> man is a manual pages  man sudo will give you info on sudo man apt will give you info on apt
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, "man" is the command to read the manual files on the terminal
<Unity> to what extent will the ipod be damaged if i yank it out?
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, man will display help pages about any command i.e. in a terminal if you where to type "man cp" no quotes ofcourse you would get an explanation on the cp command
<rupan3> is your home directory /root
<hokum> startx shows only fonts related problems
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  you don't have write permissions in your home directory?  that would be a problem.
<rupan3> there IS a solution to that on the wiki
<burden> Can anyone help me out with an error I get in mplayer when I try to play a DVD?
<oskude> biloyp, worked too, but the floppy must have the write "plug" enabled
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, another one to know if you are learning is apropos , apropos will allow you to search for a program that does a specific task.  like apropos move  file would result in the mv command.
<hokum> permissions on homedir files correct, and on /tmp also
<rupan3> that's what i used when i moved all my mp3s into my home directory and they wre owned by root:root
<XaeroVincent> i cant set any permissions on any files or directories except "tmp"
<gnomefreak> its  agood idea to know what a command does before running it ;)
<oskude> biloyp, ill do a quick howto :) (if you need)
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  you should only rarely have to set permissions on files.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  knoledge is dangerous sometimes hehe
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  that's why we're all freaking out at you :] 
<XaeroVincent> well I cannot modify, create files or directories, or anything
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, what do you mena you can't modify your home directory?
* gnomefreak did i quike hot-to once it took me 3 days
<gnomefreak> now-to even
<biloyp> oskude ok cool
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: sometimes it is
<hokum> entering gnome-session on failsafe xterm loads gnome well
<burden> Anyone?
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  you should only rarely need to create files & directories outside your home directory
<gnomefreak> how-to darnit
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, then there's something wrong with your system...
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, you can create files inside of your home directory.
<XaeroVincent> *.*
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, if you need to create files outside of it you would use sudo.
<David_F> I've just looked at ubantu live CD and plan to install. Have a few questions.  Is this the place?
<XaeroVincent> im afraid of chmod... cuz of doing this accidently "sudo chmod -rwxrwxrwx /"
<jrsims> k, so how do I get apt to quit asking for my ubuntu cd when I go to install something?
<IdleOne> David_F:  you got it
<gnomefreak> David_F: yes
<Madpilot> David_F, it is
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell David_F about ask
<lilo> so, who sent that exploit?
* lilo looks around
<lilo> am I correct in understanding that was Travis?
<oskude> biloyp, http://pastebin.com/582931
<gnomefreak> :( cant scroll anymore i cleared it
<gnomefreak> yes
* lilo would like to know who to have a conversation with
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: yep.. and a tip: create a separate partition for /home ... then if you break your installation, you don't lose personal files and settinsg
<biloyp> oskude, I formatted a new floppy, mke2fs /dev/fd0...then mounted the floppy..I downloaded sbminst and then typed in "sbminst -t us -d /dev/fd0" but got a "sbminst" command not found
<gnomefreak> lilo: that was the name
<Madpilot> lilo, I think Seveas already booted him...
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: it's saved me on amany occasions
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, What directory or file do you need to chmod?
<Xamusk> jrsims, edit you /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the line referring to you cdrom
<Unity> i am now plugging in my ipod and no icon appears on my desktop, and there is no /dev/sda2, and it isn't mounting anywhere but scsi_eh_2 and usb-storage processes are running
<hokum> but, for example, xinit gnome-session loads gnome, but it is imposible to load gnome-terminal form that gnome
<Unity> how do i access the ipod?
<oskude> biloyp, you need ./sbmins (as its not in the standard search paths)
<David_F> New to IRC  Do I direct my question to someone or just throw it out?
<wastrel> throw it baby
<oskude> biloyp, ./ mean current directory
<IdleOne> David_F:  shoot and be patient
<oskude> biloyp, ./ means current directory
<Xamusk> David_F, throw up
<chuckyp> Unity, I'm not really familiar with the ipod but perhaps a google search for ipod ubuntu would help
<XaeroVincent> chuckyp... I just want to be able to set my permissions without chmod... at least until I'm comfterble with *nix
<hokum> moreover, this problem is not related to specific user, all of them have the same problem
<biloyp> oskude, ok got it..now to test
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, What do you mena set permissions without chmod?
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, you mean without sudo?
<oskude> biloyp, with ./sbminst --help you can get info like howto change the "language"
<mattyv> Unity have a look a t gtkpod
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell Unity about ipod
<biloyp> oskude..ok got it..now to test
<XaeroVincent> I want the ability to do adminstrator tasks without needing the command line
<XaeroVincent> that sums it all up
<rupan3> that's what gksudo is for
<MartySkitch> Question about OO Writer I opened a file from MS Word with revisions.  How do I get rid of the revision marks?
<biloyp> damn I am learning something
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, that's got nothing to do with running as root
<oskude> biloyp, :)
<oskude> biloyp, you cant stop the knowledge ;)
<ddonky> Unity -sounds like you need to restore the iPod.
<chuckyp> XaeroVincent, You can do that now anything that requires higher priveledges will ask you for a password.
<XaeroVincent> so then... what is my Gnome root account do then?
<XaeroVincent> nothing?
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: a bad idea
<Unity> ddonky: what do you mean by restore the ipod?
<gnomefreak> root as in su or sudo?
<biloyp> oskude, ook now I got SBMK bad..I am gona throw this pc in the trash
<oskude> biloyp, and i did that for the first time too :)
<chuckyp> Unity, just read the wiki
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, by default Ubuntu doesn't *need* an active root account - just use sudo/gksudo + your own pw...
<ddonky> use the iPod update software that came with it. You may lose all your data though
<oskude> biloyp, hmm
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help with getting dual screen working?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, no, root as in XaeroVincent is running as root full time...
<hokum> its sad for me, as a ubuntu newcomer, seems like total reinstall is necessary...
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: badddddddddd idea
<chuckyp> pdlnhrd, do you have multiple video cards?
<ddonky> Unity - or reset it and try to mount it again
<Langly> Whats the good program for TV tuners in ubuntu, Ive seen it before, but cant recall the name of it
<gnomefreak> does that mean i can play? j/k
<XaeroVincent> I know Mad... but I have an active root account... but it isnt giving root privaliges
<oskude> biloyp, so you dont get any menu where you can select from where to boot ?
<pdlnhrd> chuckyp: nope stupid nvidia dualview
<IdleOne> Langly:  mythtv
<biloyp> oskude, this is the specs on my pc..Pentium MMX
<biloyp> 166Mhz
<biloyp> 48MB
<biloyp> Model 2161C8H
<biloyp> BIOS BVAUS4E
<biloyp> BIOS DATE 2/20/97
<biloyp> oskude..no
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> biloyp: use pastebin please dont paste in here
<Unity> chuckyp: these directions are assuming that i have mounted the ipod already
<Xamusk> hell... the buildinfo.gz tells me that no patch was applied to ubuntu's kernel, but dpkg says that ndiswrapper.ko comes from the kernel package, although ndiswrapper isn't in the vanilla kernel
<hokum> very strange, even root can not load DE in normal way
<biloyp> gnomefreak ok
<Langly> thanks, ive got a haupphaug wintv HD card to test before selling it
<oskude> biloyp, please use pastbin for more liners
<biloyp> ok didnt know
<Unity> ddonky: reset the system or the ipod?
<oskude> biloyp, how big is the hd ?
<jiisu> hello all
<biloyp> oskude..it is a 40 gig but due to bios I can only use approx 8 gigs
<ddonky> Unity - well it wouldn't hurt to do both, if the next option is to restore it.
<David_F> Installing on a new Dell Inspiron.  Dell has disk partition for diagnostics or something.  Will I lose it?
<biloyp> old one was 3.8 or so gigs
<Xamusk> Unity, I used tvtime with that same tv card... I think it's good and simple enough
<Xamusk> oops
<IdleOne> !tell David_F  about dualboot
<gnomefreak> David_F: its more than likely part of bios
<rupan3> David_F: not if you don't format it
<jiisu> LjL you around?
<chuckyp> Unity, how bout google for moutning ipod
<Xamusk> Langly, I used tvtime with that same tv card... I think it's good and simple enough
<IdleOne> David_F:  read the message ubotu sent you
<XaeroVincent> gksudo nautilus  seems to fix the problem....  but what is gksudo? why do I need it if I'm already root?
<gnomefreak> brb
<oskude> biloyp, hmm, in that case i would install debian stable with theis netinstall floppies..
<LjL> jiisu: yes
<rupan3> i'm guessing you aren't root.. you just made an account called "admin"
<Langly> hmm Xamusk ill give that a try too
<jiisu> LjL got a minute to answer some noober questions?
<biloyp> oskude, ok I will do that...I will scour deb website for deb install floppies
<Langly> I dont even have ubuntu installed on my test machine yet though :P
<LjL> jiisu: sure, shoot
<Langly> I use ubuntu at work regularly though
<Madpilot> !tell XaeroVincent about sudo
<dabaR> But the new version (coming out in late april) will have 1.8.4, which is OK, since I will probably be too busy to learn a new language 'til then anyhow.
<XaeroVincent> no... im root with a username called Admin
<chuckyp> pdlnhrd, here ya go http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<biloyp> but now time to rest the brain and go see a movie..FInal Dest 3
<jiisu> LjL will following install instructions for dapper under breezy ness yo nt ubstakk?>
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, then you're not root
<biloyp> thx for all ur help
<oskude> biloyp, do you have a network port/card in your laptop ?
<dabaR> Which is the wrong channel...
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, read the URL the bot just sent you
<jiisu> mess up my install? *
<David_F> IdleOne, who is Ubotu, what message?
<biloyp> oskude..yes
<jiisu> O_O
<ltmon> gtkourounis: hiya
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: root's username is root
<gtkourounis> hey
<oskude> biloyp, you need 5 floppies or so for debians netinstall floppies, got so many =
<XaeroVincent> Im in Users and Groups right now
<LjL> jiisu: =) nice typing. but i don't really know, i stay away from dapper
<oskude> = = ?
<rupan3> Madpilot: is ubotu rbot or blootbot? or what?
<IdleOne> David_F:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo)
<Madpilot> rupan3, no idea, I think hacked blootbot - useful, either way
<biloyp> oskude, ?
<rupan3> totally
<jiisu> LjL :-p I cant seem to find xgl install instructions for breezy ubuntu
<rupan3> i tried to put a blootbot on my desktop box
<XaeroVincent> admin /home/admin Vincent Howell 1001 /bin/bash
<gtkourounis> ltmon: hey
<pdlnhrd> chuckyp: thanks i will give it a try
<IdleOne> jiisu:  there arent any
<Madpilot> rupan3, /whois ubotu
<XaeroVincent> I click the properties button
<oskude> biloyp, do you have atleast 5 floppies ? (floppies are so rare these days:)
<jiisu> IdleOne damn it
<chuckyp> pdlnhrd, np  always try to google first you'll find tons of docs on nvidia twinview.
<XaeroVincent> then advanced tab
<XaeroVincent> Main Group:  root
<rupan3> but the damn thing needed so much tweakin i gave up.. i was about to email the maintainer, then i installed rbot and i'm quite happy with it
<IdleOne> no need to do that jiisu  it is in Dapper
<biloyp> oskude..yeah I do
<XaeroVincent> Shell: /bin/bash
<yoyo> so ubotu is a service or something
<XaeroVincent> Home directory: /home/adim
<biloyp> i always keep some
<pdlnhrd> chuckyp:  for some reason i didn't add the word twinview and wasn't finding anythign relavent
<oskude> biloyp, ok, sec ill find you the links
<rupan3> hrm it is a bloot...
<jiisu> IdleOne what do you mean?
<biloyp> ok thx
<IdleOne> !teel jiisu  about flight4
<ubotu> IdleOne: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ltmon> gtkourounis: this is too crowded.. and I can't seem to open a private channel.  Can you join #kubuntu instead
<XaeroVincent> User ID: 1001
<chuckyp> Another place to search is www.google.com/linux  will yield only linux related docs
<LjL> jiisu: there are some on the forums. they're *horribly* ugly though
<IdleOne> !tell jiisu  about flight4
<theplateau> > You must install ncurses-devel in order
<theplateau> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<theplateau> i search for ncurses-devel and it cant find it
<chuckyp> pdlnhrd, yeah dualview will result in foreign docs.  I believe the nvidia proper term is twinview but not sure.
<jiisu> IdleOne I'm on breezy though
<rupan3> chuckyp: nice, didn't know that
<XaeroVincent> my main group is root... so your saying that it isnt?
<theplateau> i type apt-get ncurses and it says it has no installation candidate
<theplateau> :(
<IdleOne> jiisu:  I understand that but you cant use xgl on breezy
<theplateau> anyone have any clue what i can do
<jiisu> IdleOne bah!
<chuckyp> theplateau, try apt-cache search ncurses
<wastrel> theplateau:  apt-cache search ncurses | grep dev
<nalioth> theplateau: type "apt-cache search ncurses"
<oskude> biloyp, oh its only 4floppies these days: http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/sarge/main/installer-i386/current//images/floppy/
<jiisu> IdleOne do i need to reinstall dapper or can i convert breezy to dapper?
<IdleOne> jiisu:  dapper is due out in a month or so
<nalioth> jiisu: you can upgrade painlessly next month
<IdleOne> jiisu:  check out the link ubotu  sent you
<theplateau> yay
<wastrel> yay!
<jiisu> nalioth how long we talkin about?
<oskude> biloyp, heres help howto write those images to floppies: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en
<wastrel> <3
<theplateau> im doing apt-get install libncurses-dev
<chuckyp> IdleOne, painlessly hopefully
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: my advice to you is, if you don't have anything you can't recover, or don't mind setting up again, to reinstall everything and make a normal user.  learn how to use linux normally, and it'll get a lot easier
<IdleOne> chuckyp:  fingers crossed ()
<Madpilot> jiisu, Dapper will be out in mid-April
<chuckyp> I'm using debian though so don't need to worry bout all these releases.
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: but i'm a newb too so .. i'd ask around about that :p
<hokum> maybe someone knows where I can read about how GDM/KDM launches DE's?
<nalioth> jiisu: dapper is released April 20
<oskude> maybe we have to pm now as its not anymore "ubuntu" :P
<theplateau> and it works now, thanks a lot
<Xamusk> IdleOne, what does that ideogram mean?
<Unity> should /dev/sda and /dev/sda2 exist if no ipod is connected?
<biloyp> oskude..ok thx so much...where do I send the payment for all ur help?
<wastrel> it's a smiley face
<oskude> biloyp, to debia fund :P
<IdleOne> Xamusk:  its just a smiley..blame Seveas  lol
<Madpilot> Xamusk, it's used here as a smiley
<oskude> +n
<biloyp> oskude..ok I will do that
<rupan3> hehe Unity: try a ls /dev
<IdleOne> Xamusk:  it japanese char Tsu
<chuckyp> hokum, uses sessions
<biloyp> take care...I am off to see Final Dest 3
<ddonky> Unity - possibly, but is the ipod showing up at all, when you type mount?
<rupan3> Unity: there's a lot in there.
<oskude> biloyp, im just helping for free in the excahnge that i get fre help when i need...
<XaeroVincent> rupan... everyone here is smarter at linux than me... everyone here has the answers besides "sudo"
<biloyp> oskude..I know.that is what makes Linux so good
<Xamusk> IdleOne, Madpilot ok, and what unicode char is it?
<jiisu> Madpilot is it packaged with xgl by any chance? :-p
<IdleOne> Xamusk:  dont know I just copied and made an autochange in xchat
<XaeroVincent> Im not trying to use Ubuntu because it has safer security measures... it just has the highest popularity on DistroWatch and the download was only 620 MB
<Xamusk> hehehe... xgl rulez
<Xamusk> hehehe
<Madpilot> Xamusk, no idea, actually
<hokum> chuckyp, the big problem is in absence of any error messages from kdm and gdm, kdm only restarts after authorization, gdm gives xterm...
<oskude> biloyp, ok, so you need the 4 .img and then write them to floppies an boot with the boot.img floppy
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: it's also the simplest ditro i've found
<chuckyp> hokum, check the logs
<Xamusk> ok... /me launching the charmap
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: so stick with it
<Unity> rupan3: the only thing under /dev that starts with s is stdin stdour, stuff like that
<chuckyp> hokum, /var/log/<whatever>
<hokum> chuckyp, some ICE's messages and nothing else
<Xamusk> rupan3, "just works" fits ubuntu (more than most other distros, at least)
<rupan3> Xamusk: totally
<wastrel> we hates it
<IdleOne> XaeroVincent:  stick around here ppl are great for the most part and help is free and good ()
<chuckyp> Xamusk, debian just works for me.
<Xamusk> rupan3, the only problem is "mostly"
<XaeroVincent> rupan... how is it simple if I have to do so much work for things to behave... What about Mandriva or Xandros?
<David_F> Can you tell me what NTFS partition means?
<rupan3> Xamusk: it's the only posix os i've ever put on a computer that i owned that didn't take me a week just to get the sound/gui/network/etc working
<samwh> boo
<samwh> boo
<Xamusk> chuckyp, well... I had to do a *lot* of tweaking on my debian box before it got good enough for me, and it still isnt that good
<hokum> chuckyp, in ~/.xsession-errors
<r0x0r> XaeroVincent: it is easy as reading a book
<Madpilot> XaeroVincent, the user permissions thing is common to every Linux, pretty much...
<IdleOne> !tell David_F  about ntfs
<wastrel> hmm is it possible to get a command line/address bar in nautilus?
<samwh> OH GOD, NOT NTFS
<Madpilot> wastrel, Ctrl+L
<chuckyp> hokum, see if gdm or kdm or whatever you are using keeps a log in /var/log somehwere.
<Keyframe> wankstar: ctrl+L
<Xamusk> rupan3, well... that's also true for debian-br-cdd (I use it in my home box), but I spent some 2-3 weeks to get wireless working here in ubuntu
<rupan3> XaeroVincent: never used either of those distros.  put in some reading time.. don't just get down and start moving stuff around and changing things outside your home directory without learning what you're doing first
<wastrel> <3 Madpilot
<Keyframe> wastrel..sorry :D
<r0x0r> XaeroVincent:  i found it pretty helpfull to just go into the wiki of ubuntu
<samwh> Hey, um, in Gnome screensavers, how do you configure screensaver options?
<ddonky> ugh, public displays of affection.
<samwh> I cant find the button :(
<r0x0r> XaeroVincent:  and do one tut after the other
<hokum> chuckyp, GDM has logs there, but except font errors nothing appears in it
<wastrel> <3 keyframe too :] 
<rupan3> Xamusk: i had it working for a while with no keys, but then i got a wired router so i didn't have to mess with it anymore
<r0x0r> XaeroVincent:  it speeds up learning
<chuckyp> hokum, what is your problem exactly?
<samwh> Gnome screensavers? Anyone?
<oskude> sampan, system - preferences - screensaver
<oskude> sampan, hups, ment samwh
<chuckyp> samwh, look right in front of you.
<wastrel> ok gedit is leaving little poop files all over my filesystem!  how long do these things stick around?  filename~
<samwh> Yeah, how do you adjust settings for each saver?
<rupan3> i've noticed those too, wastrel
<rupan3> i use cream instead
<Xamusk> rupan3, well... I had to mess a lot with my xorg.conf file... the ati configurer messed it all up, (luckily I had a backup) but I had to merge the new and the old one
<oskude> samwh, just click a little further...
<kbrooks> wastrel, any filename with ~ means "backup"
<Mez> !tell me about source-o-matic
<kbrooks> rupan3, disd you know u can config gedit
<rupan3> Xamusk: yeah thats a PAIN
<oskude> samwh, a see a button "Settings..."
<hokum> chuckyp, the only way to get gnome or kde running is to launch gnome-session or startkde from failsafe term after GDM authorization
<rupan3> kbrooks: i'd hope so..
<kbrooks> a editor MUST have configuration or it isn't a editor
<samwh> oskude, i am running dapper, i doesnt have that
<Madpilot> wastrel, you can set gedit to not leave backup files like that
<rupan3> kbrooks: i just wanted to use something that'd help me learn vi
<wastrel> kbrooks:  new to me :] 
<kbrooks> edit > prefs >  editor
<wastrel> Madpilot:  yeah i just did heh
<oskude> samwh, then go to dapper channel
<kbrooks> see revelant checkbox
<samwh> Ah
<kbrooks> oskude, there is none.
<Madpilot> wastrel, "little poop files" - hehe :P
<samwh> whats that? #dapper?
<rupan3> samwh: #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> hokum, So when you go in and before you log in if you click sessions and select gnome or kde and then log in it won't start them?
<oskude> #ubuntu+1 (ive heard)
<hokum> chuckyp, neither GDM/KDM, nor startx loads any DE's (GDM loads only xterm)
<samwh> oh, sorry
<kbrooks> sampan, no, #ubuntu+1
<kbrooks> sampan, see the FAQ in the topic
<samwh> cheers
<hokum> chuckyp, yes
<chuckyp> hokum, are you sure gnome and kde are installed?
<hokum> chuckyp, sure, I can start both from failsafe xterm
<wastrel> learn vi!  that's a beautiful thing.
<hokum> chuckyp, but not from GDM/KDM, as before
<samwh> NO, EMACS
<Ratty_> hi hi
<samwh> NO, NANO
<Xamusk> rupan3, got some other problems because of the amd64 arch too... still haven't fixed the bootsplash... and sometimes acpi freezes the computer... and hibernate doesn't work... ?(
<chuckyp> hokum, how did you install ubuntu or x-windows-core etc...
<hokum> chuckyp, and startx loads nothing too
<wastrel> samwh:  now now.  i'm just supporting a newbie
<rupan3> yikes man
<Madpilot> wastrel & samwh - editor wars over in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :P
<IdleOne> samh please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<wastrel> rupan3:  google for the vi lover's homepage
<rupan3> Xamusk: that sounds like a decent laundry list
<Ratty_> is there an ubuntu that i can install on a removable harddrive which will handle booting on different machines like a live cd, but with the ability to save changes to the drive?
<rupan3> good call
<IdleOne> !tell samh about enter
<Xamusk> rupan3, nobody (and nodistro) is perfect
<wastrel> Madpilot:  just giving rupan3 some props :] 
<Madpilot> wastrel & samwh - oh, and nano > * :P
<jdl> I finally got the nvidia driver working -- Man is it slow!
<chuckyp> Ratty_, the live cd
<IdleOne> !tell samwh  about enter
<rupan3> i knda have my hands full configuring zsh right now
<rupan3> i'm loving it though
<Kisoo> Hello, I just installed Linux..but I can't play any music nor video. What should I do?
<samwh> O
<samwh> K
<chuckyp> Kisoo, read a book
<rupan3> i made a sweet prompt and read a bunch of doc
<Ratty_> hmm
<hokum> chuckyp, normal ubuntu install, then adding kde from kubuntu via apt, and all worked well
<shiv> plz help me with xorg.conf file. I am a newbie. I am trying to add the display settings from this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 and I am unable to reboot once I do that
<Xamusk> rupan3, oh, and my OO.o is crashing without reason
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell Kisoo about multimedia
<IdleOne> !tell Kisoo  about mp3
<samwh> can only admins do !tell?
<Kisoo> I installed w32~ codec accordingly but it just doesn't work.
<engla> there is always a reason
<chuckyp> hokum, well if all worked well how did it break?
<hokum> chuckyp, but then, after once reboot - its break
<samwh> Use automatix or easyubuntu
<Ratty_> how do i install a livecd onto a harddrive then?
<rupan3> Xamusk: i hear there were buttloads of problems with this office.org2 releace
<IdleOne> samwh:  yes
<shiv> uboto, tell shiv about multimedia
<rupan3> openoffice.org2 even
<Madpilot> samwh, no, anyone can use the tells
<shiv> lol
<hokum> chuckyp, I dont know exactly :(
<IdleOne> maddler_:  shhh :P
<IdleOne> Madpilot: ^
<samwh> !tell samwh about XGL
<Xenguy> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<chuckyp> hokum, I have no idea why it wouldn't launch i'm not a big gdm person
<Madpilot> IdleOne, <rude noise> :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<Xamusk> rupan3, it looks like there still are
<rupan3> hehe
<hokum> chuckyp, Ok, thanx!
<rupan3> i've never even opened it
<wastrel> someone said automatix.
<rupan3> i don't have anything to office-ify
<mike-e_> hi i am using a notebook with wireless, connected to a wireless router which uses a windows dialup computer with internet connection sharing as the gateway. i can't seem to load web pages, however i can ping hosts..any ideas?
<rupan3> ROFL
<wastrel> mike-e_:  you need DNS servers!
<shiv> plz help me with xorg.conf file. I am a newbie. I am trying to add the display settings from this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 and I am unable to reboot once I do that
<chuckyp> wastrel, no he doesn't
<mike-e_> wastrel : no
<mike-e_> i don;t
<wastrel> mike-e_:  er, you can ping hosts on the internet?
<chuckyp> lol
<mike-e_> yes.
<mike-e_> hosts resolve fine.
<oskude> mike-e, got a firewall (sp2) in windows ?
<wastrel> okey dokey
<Angel_Dex> who made Ubotu?
<chuckyp> mike-e, and what happens when you wait for the page
<mike-e_> oskude : windows 2000
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: its a package from the repos called blootbot
<mike-e_> chuckyp : it instantly comes up saying unable to connect to web server
<oskude> mike-e, ok
<mike-e_> my other ubuntu desktop is fine.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 ah ok Cuz i need to make a bot for a channel and Darkbot isnt working for a channel bot
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here use Kile with a spell-checker?
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: what do you need it to do?
<kbrooks> Angel_Dex, making a bot == reinventing the wheel
<chuckyp> mike-e, thats just plain goofy
<kbrooks> Angel_Dex, try supybot out.
* rupan3 agrees with kbrooks 
<kbrooks> #supybot
<kbrooks> supybot.org
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 basicly i need it to do just what ubotu does this is for another linux distro channel
<kbrooks> i think
<wastrel> mike-w:  i don't suppose you have a proxy server set in firefox?
<GioSico> UBUNTU ROCKS!!!!
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 THO i use ubuntu >.>
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: try rbot or blootbot
<Ratty_> is there anyway to do something like globetrotter/mandriva but with ubuntu?
<kbrooks> GioSico, so it does. k. and who cares but you? ;)
<GioSico> and you
<kbrooks> rupan3, is rbot packaged up?
<hondadarrell> how do I use FTP thourgh ubuntu?
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: blootbot wouldn't work for me, but rbot does all the same things
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 will blootbot run on Any system? cuz im just planning on configuring it and throw it to somone else to take care of
<rupan3> yeah it is
<GioSico> :) ... I have just been promoting it to my microsoft shop coworkers ... and so just wanted to say so here ... just for fun ... bye
<wastrel> Ratty_:  what's globetrotter?
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: i couldn't get blootbot running on my system at all
<Madpilot> !who's your daddy
<ubotu> cafuego
<Xenguy> hondadarrell: client or daemon?
<glick> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mike-w> wastrel : no, but i think this transfering of 12gigs of porn on an 802.11b wireless network via linksys router and orinoco pcmcia nic might be doing it
<Ratty_> wastrel: mandriva installed on a usb harddrive, kinda like a live cd
<Xenguy> hondadarrell: nautilus will do ftp client
<chuckyp> mike-w, probably worst case try to restart your router thats goofy
<mike-w> yeah
<wastrel> man i don't have 12 gigs of anything
<oskude> hondadarrell, theres also the "standard" console ftp command...
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 Hum Ok so try Rbot?
<chuckyp> wastrel, my wife has over 120gigs of teaching stuff.  Man I want to delete it all one day.
<Xenguy> hondadarrell: if you want console client, I vote for lftp
<chuckyp> wastrel, ah well I still get to play with my meger 5 gig nix partition.
<wastrel> i need to buy some new hard drives.
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: that's what i did and i don't regret it.. of course, i didn't have to put it in any channel, i just set it up to play with
<Ratty_> i guess i could use mandrake, but i'd rather use ubuntu
<wastrel> i think i have about 50 gigs total in the 4 systems i own
<hondadarrell> xenguy client
<Ratty_> i have 700gig
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: what distro is it for
<oskude> how i love webpages that dont tell about the program... http://blootbot.sourceforge.net/
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 lol darkbots are fun to play with but it sucks for channel Operation its just a fun BS bot
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 #puppylinux
<David_F> I found Ubuntu Wiki Howto... and this looks like a good thing.
<Xenguy> hondadarrell: see above then (hint: nautilus, lftp, or even gftp)
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: yeah the only thing this really does thats of any use is op/autoop/info/entertainment
<shiv> plz help me with xorg.conf file. I am a newbie. I am trying to add the display settings from this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 and I am unable to reboot once I do that
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: i think it handles topic locks and  mode locks too, but not a whole lot else
<jdl> unable to reboot?
<shiv> ya
<jdl> or unable to start X?
<chuckyp> shiv, what do you mean your are unable to reboot?  You can't type in reboot -h now?
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 i made a darkbot for basic use >.> i faked commands by throwingin -blah topics with command like replys XD but this needs to give info and google
<shiv> x won't start
<rupan3> info and google it's got
<jdl> That's different than reboot.
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 brb need to restart xchat
<shiv> I undid the changes from a live CD and its working fine now
<rupan3> ok
<jdl> what's Xorg log file say?
<shiv> but I really need to use this
<Keyframe> which retard is responsible for x/emacs? :D wtf is that?? ergonomy protest or what?
<shiv> see bin
<rupan3> lol Keyframe
<oskude> shiv, are you using hoary ?
<shiv> breezy
<shiv> see bin
<shiv> plz
<oskude> shiv, that howto is for hoary, so dunno what changed in breezy
<EnsignRedshirt> Keyframe: Old joke: emacs is a great operating system.  All it needs is a good editor.
<Keyframe> I haven't seen a decent text editor on linux yet :((((
<shiv> oh
<oskude> shiv what bin, didnt see any
<shiv> hmm
<rupan3> Angel_Dex: i could bring the bot online in another channel if you want to take a look at it before you install your own
<Keyframe> ahahah EnsignRedshirt :)
<shiv> the pastebin
<rupan3> Keyframe: try cream
<rupan3> Keyframe: cream rawks
<Angel_Dex> rupan3 sure join ##tucker-lounge
<oskude> shiv, repost link
<wastrel> kbrooks:  where'd this file~ = backup thing come from ?  is it a gnomeism?
<Keyframe> I use cream, it's almost there
<Xenguy> Keyframe: I don't use emacs myself, but I know enough about it to respect it :p
<shiv> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<kbrooks> wastrel, No.
<kbrooks> wastrel, its a unixism
<oskude> shiv, thats not pastebin
<Keyframe> I don't respect tough learning curve for text editor.. another thing is features..
<Xenguy> Keyframe: or you could blow your mind and learn Vim ;-)
<kbrooks> or a linuxism, whatever the case may be
<samwh> nano> life
<shiv> where I do that then?
<Keyframe> Xenguy: Actually... :)
<shiv> paste logs?
<samwh> REAL MEN WRITE THIER OWN EDITORS IN PERL
<Keyframe> Since I already know somewhat Vi..
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<oskude> shiv, did you read all the answers in that howto ?
<Keyframe> VI rulz!
<samwh> nano ftw
<shiv> hmm hold on
<Keyframe> joe
<samwh> or ed
<psusi> sampan, naw... real men write their own screwed up language interpreter and then write the editor in that language.... see emacs ;)
<oskude> shiv, as on the last page some one sais "cant start x server"
<Keyframe> bah UltraEdit is the best, who am I kidding
<samwh> Lol
<chuckyp> oskude, you think someone actually read the entire thing?
<wastrel> what's a good way to synchronize the database for my palm pilot between my desktop & my laptop?
<chuckyp> oskude, come on now.  What is reading.
<EnsignRedshirt> Who needs an editor? Get it right the first time: cat - > file
<samwh> now, emacs has gotten a version of emacs running IN emacs
<oskude> chuckyp, yes
<shiv> also I am using the 855resolution as I have 1280 x 800 dell 700m laptop
<chuckyp> wastrel, rsync?
<Keyframe> jEdit comes close though - but it's slow startup (it's in java'... bah
<Xenguy> Keyframe: there are no shortage of features in any of the above, but you want everything now, I know =)
<jdl> http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/curves.jpg
<samwh> And while we are at it, whats with the "sampan"
<Keyframe> Xenguy: Yeah :) maybe I should write one, as a life goal or something.. if people would actually pay for linux software :D
<samwh> People pay for cedega
<Xenguy> Keyframe: bah
<Keyframe> jdl: LOL :D
<Xenguy> Keyframe: go back to windows, and pay for it this time :P
<samwh> cource, cedega is a quality product
<wastrel> chuckyp:  is there a way to test which files are fresher?
<Keyframe> Xenguy: I am still on windows on desktop :P
<chuckyp> samwh, why use cedega over wine?
<shiv> oskude: thats the same problem I had I undid the changes and was able to reboot but I really need the How to to work for me as my fonts are killing my eyes
<jdl> keyframe :-)
<Xenguy> Keyframe: yeah, and I'm sure you paid for all your software too :P
<samwh> Cedega is easier to configure, and has copy protection support
<chuckyp> wastrel, what you want to like dynamically rsync?
<Keyframe> Xenguy: Not everything :)
<chuckyp> wastrel, based on date or something.
<Xenguy> Keyframe: ya figure?
<nickrud> Keyframe, a lot of people pay for linux software, just not us low level types :)
<Xenguy> ;-)
<oskude> shiv, so MS to the rescue ? doh, your on wrong channel then...
<wastrel> chuckyp:  i just don't want a brainless copy to overwrite changes yeah.   if i've made modifications on the laptop i want them copied to the desktop, and vice versa
<samwh> Cource, you can always DL a cedega package
<samwh> whats sad is that all the LINUX warez can fit on one page
<chuckyp> wastrel, hrmm... I'm not in nix now but i'm sure there is a way to do that.
<samwh> or maybe thats good
<oskude> shiv, my "standard" font look just fine...
<shiv> no no I used slax boot cd
<shiv> I don't know mine are blurry just like in those attached image files in the how to
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here using Kile for editing Latex files?
<Xenguy> wastrel: unison is very cool; don't know if it applies to your situation
<oskude> shiv, then theres something else wrong, not the fonts...
<Xenguy> wastrel: it does bi-directional syncronization
<wastrel> greek and korean now.  v. interesting having utf8 support in my xchat finally
<shiv> where can I look then?
<Ratty_> hmm is UbuntUSB any good?
<wastrel> no that's cyrillic i think... whatever.
<oskude> shiv, maybe in font antialiasing...
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: I've seen it, looks nice; I'm lazy now and usually write 'rst' and transform that to latex when need be
<wastrel> thx Xenguy
<oskude> shiv, "font rendering" under system - preferences - fonts
<shiv> where is that its not in the details
<Xenguy> wastrel: yw (I synchronize files between 3 boxen now with unison-gtk - works great :-)
<Ratty_> eww non-free
<Keyframe> anhow, somebody said yesterday that installing broadcom driver for WLAN is PITA.. well, it works like a charm, and probably the easiest installation I had on linux yet :D the wrapper thing
<EnsignRedshirt> Xenguy: Kile isn't bad, but the spell-checker wants to spell check the math equations.  I'm trying to find out how to prevent that.
<oskude> shiv, there are plenty options to test there...
<shiv> it does not say anything about antialiasing
<oskude> shiv, font rendering
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: hrm, there must be a way to configure around that; there's always 'aspell' in a pinch (it has a 'latex' spellcheck mode)
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> how can I find out what windowmanager I am using please?
<Xenguy> Celeste: help > about  ?
<jdl> do you see Gnome?
<Madpilot> Celeste, if you're running Ubuntu, it's Gnome
<Xenguy> Celeste: nautilus by default
<Celeste> hum
<EnsignRedshirt> Xenguy: Actually, I am using aspell from within latex--at least, that is the spelling option that I have chosen.  I'll take a look at the latex option.
<nickrud> Celeste, it's not so simple these days :)
<EnsignRedshirt> s/from within latex/from with Kile/
<Madpilot> Celeste, are there three menues in the top-left corner?
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: man aspell and search for latex
<Madpilot> *menus, even :P
<jdl> How come my "accelerated" nvidia driver is _so_ slow?
<Keyframe> wtf, configuring network interfaces.. on boot and it hangs
<Keyframe> hmm
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: er, tex
<chuckyp> wastrel, try the man pages for rsync like I say i'm not in nix now and I have to go to work.  I'm sure someone has done what you are trying.  I'm also sure if there isn't an app for it you could do it with a simple shell script.
* chuckyp waves bye
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: '-t' anyway
<Celeste> well the thing is ...  I am using  Kubuntu  but I installed  "ubuntu-desktop"  so I have GNOME right now....   "Real Translucency"   does not work and I read in a forum that I have to use the windowmanager   "Metacity"  to make  "Real Translucency" work in GNOME....  so I think  a Windowmanager like  "metacity"  is something additional to GNOME ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Xenguy: Got it. Thanks.
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: yw
<Keyframe> Celeste: Do you know of a guide about windows managers and stuff like that?
<nickrud> Celeste, if you're running gnome, you're almost certainly running metacity, but it doesn't have translucentcy, unless you run xgl in dapper
<Keyframe> I absolutely have no clue about the difference between gnome, kde and such..
<jdl> gnome and kde are the same thing except different.
<Xenguy> wastrel: rsync is very cool/smart, but uni-directional; unison(-gtk) uses a smart rsync-like algorhythm, but will also do bi-directional mirroring :-)
<meshe> is there a package that installs most of the devel tools?
* nickrud wishes that /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager could truly be depended upon
<markl> what is the best kernel to use for an athlon 3500+
<Celeste> Keyframe, I am sorry I do not know ... but KDE and GOME seem to be environments
<markl> currently using 2.6.12-10-386
<Celeste> nickrud,  "xgl in dapper"  ?  I thought  "xcompmgr and transset" ??
<oskude> meshe, build-essential
<Keyframe> jdl: that was deep :)
<meshe> thanks oskude :)
<Xenguy> Keyframe: search for screenshots of gnome or kde
<jdl> me nods
<Celeste> nickrud, I want the StarterBar  panel  have no black backgrounds
* jdl nods, even.
<nickrud> Celeste, hacks are hacks, and the later the hack, the better it is, usually
<EnsignRedshirt> Xenguy: Argh, still no good. In $\frac{dp}{dt}$, aspell -t still flags dp and dt as spelling errors.
<Celeste> nickrud, you know the gDesklets?
<Keyframe> Xenguy: I know about visual differences.. I tried kubuntu also.. but I wan't to know why are they different, how to switch them on ubuntu if I wanted to etc.. there should be a guide somewhere into all of this :)
<jdl> Can you put dp and dt in your private dictionary?
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: hrm, that sucks - maybe a web search
<connor> how do i make xclipboard the default clipboard?
<nickrud> Celeste, yes, I have seen them
<connor> sudo xclipboard gives me "another clipboard is already running"
<Celeste> but you do not use them?   My Question is about them,  they have to be transparent
<Keyframe> how can I find out size of disk and free space in cli?
<wastrel> Keyframe:  df -h
<EnsignRedshirt> Xenguy: I'll do some more searching.  Or I could stop making spelling misteaks.
<Keyframe> thanks
<oskude> Keyframe, when you have kde,gnome,xfce,etc... installed, you can select in your login manaer witch one to start
<Xenguy> Keyframe: there are howto's definitely.  Ubuntu has GNOME by default, and kubuntu has KDE by default.  Try /msg'ing ubotu also
<nickrud> Celeste, no, I don't use them. Not recently, anyway. I don't run machines that are strong enough for them
<connor> #join-ubuntuforums
<connor> oops
<Xenguy> EnsignRedshirt: no, a spell check is only civilized :-)
<nickrud> xchat will be civilized some day
<wastrel> i'm an excellent speller but usually find errors when i run a spellcheck... sigh.
<vladuz976> is there somehting like a latex ide?
<Keyframe> ubotu? :)) what should I tell 'him' ? :)
<wastrel> in xchat if i'm unsure i run  /exec look
<Xenguy> vladuz976: try kile ;-)
<vladuz976> Xenguy: anything non kde?
<Xenguy> Keyframe: /msg ubotu gnome
<markl> so ubuntu doesn't have a k8 build eh
<wastrel> what's k8
<nickrud> wastrel, unless you've won the 'spelling bee', welcome to the masses :)
<Celeste> I come back soon,  have to restart X
<wastrel> nickrud:  one must strive for pefrection :] 
<Xenguy> vladuz976: if you like vim there is latexsuite :-)  There's also a latex GUI called 'lyx'
<EnsignRedshirt> vladuz976: texmaker is very similar to kile.  But when I tried it a long time ago, it kept crashing on me, so I've stuck with kile.
* nickrud walks away from any possible answer :)
<markl> anyone here using an nvidia 430 chipset?
<connor> anyone know how to turn on xclipboard?
<Keyframe> so it's possible to have KDE from ubuntu with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, eh? but what if I wan't to switch back to gnome? sixth sense tells me it would be screwed up
<benplaut> hmm
<connor> i need to change my default clipboard
<benplaut> latest kernel broke madwifi
<Aviatrixie> hiyas :)
<jdl> Slap leffler.
* benplaut looks for bug reports
<Xenguy> Keyframe: no I think you can have your cake and eat it too :-)
<nickrud> Keyframe, not at all. They coexist as best as possible here.
<oskude> Keyframe, you can ALL the windowmanagers installed
<oskude> +install
<connor> how do you turn on xclipboard?
<wastrel> Keyframe:  i think in your display manager you can change the wm you want to use
<Keyframe> really? how do you switch between them then?
* oskude is getting sleepy...
<nickrud> Keyframe, and, for kubuntu-desktop, use sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, not apt-get
<connor> can someone just tell me the command so il go away?
<Aviatrixie> anyone here familiar with the AMD Geode 1750?
<nickrud> Keyframe, at the login screen, look around for
<oskude> Keyframe, as i said, you can select which wm to load in you login manager
<jdl> Maybe, just maybe, no one here knows.
<nickrud> 'sessions', or the like
<Xenguy> Keyframe: at the logon, see 'sessions'
<markl> Aviatrixie: no but if you ask in #elinux you might have better luck
<Keyframe> I see, ok I have only GNOME now :)
<Keyframe> so nickrud, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop .. and everything will run as up to now, except I'll have kde as a choice in login manager?
<nickrud> Keyframe, xubuntu, kubuntu, and any other to-be ubuntu will show up there
<XaeroVincent> whats xubuntu?
<nickrud> Keyframe, yup
<wastrel> xfce
<Keyframe> xfce?
<oskude> xubuntu install xfce4
<oskude> +s
<Keyframe> I know about that one, yaay :)
<Keyframe> lemme try it then, thanks :)
<Xenguy> XaeroVincent: xfce4, a nice minimalist desktop environment
<nickrud> XaeroVincent, a version of linux optomized for weaker computers
<benplaut> oskude:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<oskude> but not an ugly one :)
<XaeroVincent> yea... ok... so  how do I remove gnome and use that instead?
<XaeroVincent> cuz Gnome sucks
<Keyframe> one more q, why not through synaptic?
<benplaut> oskude: coming from a e17 user, it's the ugliest thing i've ever used! :P
<root404> DCC SEND "zzomgzomgwtfbbqpwn" 0 0 0
<lwizardl> hi
<Keyframe> and why not apt-get?
<wastrel> cute
<connor> how do i make xclipboard my default clipboard?
<oskude> Keyframe, you can use synaptic too, its just a matter of taste
<nickrud> Keyframe, synaptic is fine, just not apt-get (apt-get makes it very difficult to get rid of unused packages)
<XaeroVincent> wait... how big is xfce download?
<connor> whats gnome's default clipboard?
<benplaut> XaeroVincent: probably about 50 megs
<benplaut> not sure
<connor> i need to turn if off before i can turn on xclipboard
<wastrel> root404 have fun with your exploit, you're going to get kline
<connor> can anyone turn on xclipboard?
<connor> xclipboard wont run til i shut down the first daemon
<Keyframe> I'll go through synaptic then, so I can "uninstall" it later
<jdl> Did you read the manpage?
<nickrud> connor, if you ever find a solid answer, ping me, I've been interested in that question for a while
<XaeroVincent> well I have P4 2.66 GHz.. with 1 GB ram and 128 ATI Radeon 9600 XT.... should I use Xfce or Fluxbox... or is Gnome and KDE better for fast puters?
<connor> ok
<KakiPukul> with that spec... you should have ALL :)
<nickrud> XaeroVincent, load them all, you got the machine :)
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  with a fast computer you souldn't have to worry about performance in kde or gnome
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  so it comes down to a matter of personal preference.
<oskude> and hd space
<Keyframe> weird, can't find kde-desktop in synaptic
<wastrel> kubuntu-desktop
<XaeroVincent> KDE is nice... Gnome isnt my taste... unfortuantly I downloaded Ubuntu before I learned about Kubuntu
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  easy enough to fix :] 
<wastrel> XaeroVincent:  that's why we love apt so
<oskude> XaeroVincent, kubuntu is allso "just" a meta package...
<popoasdfaihu> startkeylogger
<root404> DCC SEND "zzomgzomgwtfbbqpwn" 0 0 0
<oskude> lol
<root404> rofl
<popoasdfaihu> linux chan =(
<wastrel> lilo can you kline these twits?
<wastrel> lilo's not here :p
<Keyframe> are yoou sure it won't fuck up if I want to uninstall it later on? :)
<oskude> popoasdfaihu, what are you trying to do ?
<KakiPukul> lilo and stitch
<markl> hmm, i might need the nvsound modul
<markl> e
<wastrel> oskude:  same thing root404 just did
<XaeroVincent> so do I need to download Kubuntu or is there a package I can download with apt-get?  whats better... Kubuntu or KDE on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Keyframe, no. that's why we love apt, it WILL not screw up on uninstall (excluding a bug here or there :)
<wastrel> oskude:  they're both exploits to knock ppl off irc
<oskude> wastrel, roger
<Xenguy> !kde
<ubotu> methinks kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<root404> DCC SEND "zzomgzomgwtfbbqpwn" 0 0 0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
* oskude has pitty on script-kiddies... not
<Keyframe> nickrud: and synaptic? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=root@*httpcraft/root404]  by Madpilot
<nalioth> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes?
<Keyframe> I don't know hoe to remove stuff with aptitude.. nor how to have a list of installed stuff
* root404 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Xenguy> nalioth: tx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nalioth: thanks :)
<theshibboleth> how do I run programs that I'm not able to run by just entering their name in the terminal?
<jdl> try "dpkg --list"
<Madpilot> nalioth, another damned IRC exploit
<nickrud> Keyframe, synaptic is a fine tool, based on aptitude.
<Xenguy> er, tx Madpilot
<popoasdfaihu> not an irc exploit.
<tobydash> DCC SEND "zzomgzomgwtfbbqpwn" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<KakiPukul> with full qualified path?
<concept10> theshibboleth, ./application name
<popoasdfaihu> If you type the phrase "startkeylogger" or "stopkeylogger" into any IRC channel, anybody running Symantec will automatically disconnect, due to a new bug found. Unless, of course, the IRC network of your choice has already done a global ban on the phrase.
<benplaut> nickrud: it's based on aptitude? i thought it was purely based on apt-get
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  <~ZoFreX> DCC SEND "YOUSUCK" 0 0 0
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  *** Trump_Card quit (Connection reset by peer)
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  *** ZoFreX changed topic to DCC SEND "YOUSUCK" 0 0 0
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  <~ZoFreX> :D
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  *** Trump_Card (Trump_Card@e1-5482DE43.ns.aliant.net) joined
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  *** Trump_Card quit (Connection reset by peer)
<ZoFreX> [03:01]  <[TC] > lol
<oskude> theshibboleth, sometimes the program name is not the same as the package name use in like "apt-get install"
<ZoFreX> [03:02]  *** Trump_Card (Trump_Card@e1-5482DE43.ns.aliant.net) joined
<popoasdfaihu> heh
<ZoFreX> [03:02]  *** Trump_Card quit (Connection reset by peer)
<ZoFreX> [03:02]  <viCtory> utterly
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=zofrex@*.resnet.bris.ac.uk]  by Madpilot
* ZoFreX was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<theshibboleth> oskude: then how do I find out what the name is?
<popoasdfaihu> startkeylogger
<Xenguy> keel heem
<XaeroVincent> get these boot morons out of here!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=popoasdf@*.neo.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* popoasdfaihu was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<oskude> theshibboleth, somebody postet that, i forgot, sry
* ddonky left the room (quit: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<nickrud> benplaut, I was told that it uses the apt libraries (as does apt-get) but uses some of the extensions that aptitude provides. I quit reading source a long time ago
<theshibboleth> oskude: ok
<benplaut> nickrud: cool... both are outstanding programs :)
<concept10> script kiddies, stupid kids need to get outside
* Xenguy laughes at the carnage...
<benplaut> concept10: shut up, we'll mob you
<benplaut> from our chairs
<oskude> how do find the executable from a package i installed with like apt-get install ?
<benplaut> we'll pwn you =P
<Keyframe> this aptitude does not have Super Cow powers.. lol wtf??
<concept10> down pwn me until I make this cup of coffee, I would like to watch
<Xenguy> oskude: dpkg -L packagename |grep executablefilename
<bur[n] er> oskude: apt-cache policy?
<Madpilot> Xenguy, that's as many bans just now as I've run in the past ten+ days...
<benplaut> Keyframe: `aptitude -v moo`
<nickrud> oskude, simplest method is dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<benplaut> keep adding more -v;s
<Xenguy> Madpilot: heh, when it rains it pours ;-)
<nickrud> oskude, one of those will be correct :)
<oskude> hmm
<nalioth> all users who are 'testing" that exploit are getting free k-lines from the staff.
<Madpilot> nalioth, good.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lovely
<nalioth> Madpilot: notice your /notice?
<Keyframe> benplaut: what a boring program then :)
* Xenguy hears a loud round of thunderous applause...
<nickrud> oskude, another useful tool is installing menu-xdg ; you may need to killall gnome-panel, but it will add a suprising number of options to your applications menu
<benplaut> heh
<Madpilot> nalioth, I was marked away - don't seem to have gotten one
<oskude> nickrud, i would prefer a console command....
<nickrud> oskude, they will be in bin. dpkg -L is your friend on the console.
<Xenguy> oskude: umm, dpkg -L packagename |grep executablefilename
<bur[n] er> executablefilename?  that's what he's after!
<jdl> whats menu-xdg do?
<Bean> OMFG, X server just restarted twice randomly
<oskude> Xenguy, i DONT know the executablefilename....
<Madpilot> nalioth, I op'd before removing the away
<bur[n] er> jdl: apt-cache show menu-xdg
<Xenguy> oskude: umm, dpkg -L packagename |grep bin
<Keyframe> how do I close file tree in cream? :D
<Bean> is there a log i can check to see what may have caused X to crash or restart?
<nickrud> jdl, adds a 'Debian' menu to your applications menu.
<Xenguy> bur[n] er: there, better?
<oskude> dpkg -L ssh | grep bin gives me no results...
<bur[n] er> Xenguy: yes ;)
<nickrud> Bean, /var/lob/Xorg.0.log
<Bean> It might happen again any second now, although I think it mighta been caused by a website? Didjn't load the session back up.
<nickrud> Bean, /var/log/Xorg.0.log , heh
<bur[n] er> oskude: ssh is not a package
<Xenguy> bur[n] er: heh, I crack myself up :-)
<jdl> Ah.  cool.
<oskude> hmm, a meta package ?
<nickrud> meta-package = list of other packages
<Grndlvl> having trouble running a bash command from usbdisk permission denied even with sudo any ideas?
<NotLarry> Trying to boot live breazy to an old celeron box and the vid does not work.  Help:)
<oskude> ok, got it
<bur[n] er> oskude: openssh-client openssh-server :)
<nickrud> whatever-desktop is a metapackage
<NotLarry> the screen is flickering
<Xenguy> oskude: maybe: locate ssh |grep bin
<oskude> so, who ever asked about finding executable filenames, there you have it
* nickrud wishes he'd read back just 10 lines
* bur[n] er would prefer a grep that looks for the +x property
<Celeste> hi
<markl> so does anyone here know what nvsound is
<Celeste> what is a good and EASY to configure IRC server for the localhost to use?
<NotLarry> I tried booting with knoppix screen=800x600 depth=16 and 640x480
<NotLarry> marc98y: man ls
* oskude wishes he was following the conversation...
<XaeroVincent> how do I set my machine to 16 colors?
<bur[n] er> anyone use freesshd ona  windows server that they connect to via nautilus?
<Xenguy> bur[n] er: find can do that kind of thing I think
<Grndlvl> having trouble running a bash command from usbdisk permission denied even with sudo any ideas?
<XaeroVincent> is flgxr drivers only 24 bits color?
<NotLarry>  /join @ubuntu+1
<cafuego> Hmm. There was a man taking a dump in my front yars.
<cafuego> s/s/d/
<nickrud> XaeroVincent, all X drivers are 24 bits
<bur[n] er> cafuego: make him pick it up?
<izachi> hi every one. Im using ubuntu and i would like to know something. I added a third hard drive to my computer and i formatted as ext3 but im not able to mount it. can some one help me out?
<IdleOne> hahahahaha
<Bean> nickrud, or somebody else, please take a look at my Xorg.0.log I'm having difficulty understanding what's going on in there: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9698
<cafuego> bur[n] er: Just yelled at him, told him to go to the pub on the corner.
<bur[n] er> izachi: mount -t ext3 /dev/blah /mount/point
<izachi> thank you. let me try it :)
<cafuego> "or I will come out and wipe your ass with my foot"
<Bean> I just had X restart twice, and I think it was from a webpage that was loading in firefox, after second crash i didn't reload my FF session.
<bur[n] er> cafuego: aww... pub on the corner explains it ;0
<jdl> libsdl1.2debian with -arts, -esd, or -nas?
<kbrooks> cafuego, language
<cafuego> bur[n] er: Hrm. Damn wino's. It's only 3pm.
<bur[n] er> kbrooks: they say ass on tv ;)
<nickrud> Bean, look around your system for any .Xauthority files (my best first guess, and probably wrong)
<cafuego> kbrooks: merely quoting vewrbatim.
<kyrel> !help
<kbrooks> bur[n] er, yes? and?
<nickrud> Bean, if you have any, remove them
<IdleOne> bur[n] er: this isnt tv
<wastrel> did we clean up the exploit puppies
<kbrooks> cafuego, so? language.
* bur[n] er shrugs
<atoponce> anyone know why when i increase my refresh rate, i get some image flash and jump around the monitor?
* cafuego gives kbrooks a wary stare
<wastrel> yes it seems so
* nickrud tries to sooth cafuego, he deals with those types daily
<oskude> atoponce, your monitor may not support that refresh rate......
* Xenguy hums, language is a virus...
<atoponce> my monitor supports a rate up to 85 hz
<Madpilot> Is there a way to get XChat to display /notice in a new tab?
<bur[n] er> dcc exploit on netgear router... anyone know more info about what models are affected?
<atoponce> i can't seem to get past 60
<izachi> bur[n] er when i try it it says that the mount point does not exist. do i have to edit my ftab?
<oskude> atoponce, vertically or horizontally ?
<Bean> nickrud, negative on .Xauthority files
<Xenguy> atoponce: you don't look a day over 59
<IdleOne> Madpilot:  in the preferences I beileve
<bur[n] er> izachi: mkdir /mount/point first ;)
<Xenguy> ;-)
<atoponce> oskude- good question.  i would i find out?
<izachi> ok. thanks
<bur[n] er> izachi: i would suggest mounting somewhere in /media too, but that's just me
<izachi> yes
<Madpilot> IdleOne, yeah, I think I found it
<oskude> atoponce, should be in the manual or the manufacturers website.....
<izachi> i would do that
<izachi> thank you
<lwizardl> if I wanted to setup a computer as a local storage only system wouldn't it just be install os, then ssh server install and then just transfer the files over other than firewall etc setup?
<nickrud> Bean, I have never personally seen an AUDIT error in an Xlog: like I said, probably wrong :)
<atoponce> i'll check it out.  it's a 19" envision crt
<atoponce> have you seen that image jump around before?
<Xenguy> lwizardl: sounds plausible
<oskude> atoponce, nope
<oskude> atoponce, but it could also be a harware problem....
<oskude> +d
<Grndlvl> having trouble running a bash command from usbdisk permission denied even with sudo any ideas?
<Bean> nickrud, I'm gonna post it in the forums, it seems that it was afterall the web page since it hasn't happened since... I guess i'll try to open that page again and see what happens :)
<kbrooks> startkeylogger
<LjL> err
<wastrel> kbrooks is looking for a kline
* Keyframe slaps kbrooks around a bit with a large trout
<kyrel> I have a question about libsvga : i've compiled the sources but reven if MPlayer recongnize the presence of the lib, it doesn't compile because of a file, "vga.h" that si unfindable... I used to use the .deb svgalib packages (bin an ddev) to compile MPlayer... Is there a -dev packages sources for svgaib to install before compiling MPlayer ? (ps : all apologize for my english)
<oskude> howabout a auto kick ?
<oskude> an
<sethk> Grndlvl, check on whether the program listed in the "bang" line of the script is in the right place and has the right permissions
<wastrel> kline would be better
<atoponce> the display itself looks okay.  it looks like a bar chart flipped on it's side, and it starts at the top of the screen and moves vertically down.  it's maybe only 100x100 pixels square max
<kbrooks> am i a hacker?
<kbrooks> think so?
<kbrooks> well
<oskude> kline ?
<atoponce> the rest of the screen is good
<cafuego> kbrooks: Let me quote seveas: "If you think trying exploits here is funny, just ask me for a ban right now".
<Xenguy> heheh
<nickrud> kbrooks is just fun ;(
<LjL> cafuego: let me quote my reply to seveas: yes, it is funny :)
<Grndlvl> sethk, ya already checked
<sethk> Grndlvl, hmm.  did you try copying the script somewhere else, and see if it runs from there?
<LjL> cafuego: though it being funny doesn't mean i'm going to do it, but
<oskude> atoponce, did you use vga=xxx in your grub options at boot ?
<Grndlvl> works fine on hd
<sethk> Grndlvl, it's possible you don't have the right permission on a parent directory
<ce> FUNKY
<elkbuntu> gawd how many exploit idiots have there been today?
<nickrud> ok, this isn't the place, probably, but just what is a kline?
<cafuego> LjL: There's the difference then
<cafuego> nickrud: global ban
<atoponce> oskude, not sure.  let me look
<sethk> Grndlvl, make sure you have x permission on all the parent directories of the script.  x doesn't mean execute in this context, but it can still stop the script from running
<nickrud> ouch
<Xenguy> nickrud: a kind of uber-ban
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, it's bringing them out of the woodwork...
<elkbuntu> i can see
* nickrud bows in the direction of a few that had patience
<XaeroVincent> has anyone here tried PC-BSD?
<sethk> Grndlvl, what's the exact error?
<Xenguy> Madpilot: good, they reveal, and then get banned :-)
<LjL> cafuego: anyway kbrooks seemed like an OK guy to me. it just seems there is some virus that makes people try exploits in the last few hours =)
<oskude> atoponce, cause i had some problems too with some vga=xxx resolutions and x-window resolutions
<jdl> Woo!  Quake3 compiled! Damn...
<LjL> cafuego: (i don't mean "virus" as in "computer virus", just as in "something epidemic" :)
<Grndlvl> sethk, bash: ./startgpg: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<atoponce> oskude, nope.  doesn't look like it.
<cafuego> nickrud: And seeing as all talk in channels goes through the servers, I expect the freenode gods are monitoring for certain strings that kight also affect say Norton Firewall and act acordingly.
<elkbuntu> LjL, it's a nortons explit
<Xenguy> XaeroVincent: bsd is 4-letter word isn't it? =)
<AscendedOne> O.o
<elkbuntu> exploit*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> XaeroVincent: Yeah.  And by 'tried', I mean 'it crashed instead of installing and I threw out the disk it was on'.
<LjL> elkbuntu: i know
<AscendedOne> dots.
<Grndlvl> sethk, works fine on HDD
<oskude> atoponce, ok
<wastrel> oskude:  kline is a server ban on the user :]   it went well with the nick too ;] 
<sethk> Grndlvl, that "./" is part of the problem, for sure
<AscendedOne> I didn't think this many people would be in here
<atoponce> oskude, should i add vga=xxx?
<AscendedOne> O.o
<stupendo44> saying startkeylogger is one way to get a norton user upset
<kyrel> no one to help me ?
<oskude> atoponce, no
<cafuego> LjL: Nice guys know when to mess around and when not to.
<oskude> wastrel, roger
<nickrud> ah. Then, I take back my bows, since I would never. <thumbs nose>
<sethk> Grndlvl, you'll have to figure out what "./" means (what is the current directory at that point)
<LjL> cafuego: yeah... except that even a registered project member just tried the latest DCC thing
<elkbuntu> but then again, that's because nortons sucks male genitalia :P
<sethk> Grndlvl, or you could do what you already did, copy it and stop worrying about it.  :)
<izachi> bur[n] er: I'm sorry to bother you. I followed your advice and i am able to mount it but only as root and when i go inside it, it does not let me copy or put anything in there. do you know whats the problem?
<izachi> thank you again
<XaeroVincent> I got it installed... but there is no propritary ATI drivers for it
<nickrud> LjL, that had to be just a 'test'
<oskude> atoponce, i would try to find the right horiz/vert refresh rates for your monitor and change them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kube> How can I create a radio station?
<Xenguy> elkbuntu: ah, but what species? :-O
<AscendedOne> ummmm chris.
<Kube> How can I create a radio station? Broadcast
<elkbuntu> Xenguy, purple monkies
<atoponce> oskude- i'll do that.  thx for ur help
<AscendedOne> chris
<AscendedOne> you there?
<AscendedOne> ...
<Xenguy> elkbuntu: bingo
<LjL> cafuego: not sure whether he's klined now or just dead from his talk with lilo :)
<LjL> nickrud: no, not really.
<LjL> nickrud: it could have been, but it wasn't. he admitted it was "funny"
<oskude> omg, never new that you can explot external routers from irc......
<nickrud> LjL, ah. arrogance, then
<oskude> *knew
<Kube> anyone??
<elkbuntu> hmm are those netgear routers mentioned the wireless ones? i cant remember what model i have...
<cafuego> LjL: Well, it became funny when he just quit with that quit message ;-)
<Krillancello> I don't use NetGear because Linksys is better. (:
<nickrud> Kube, try apt-cache search radio, as a first cut for packages that might serve
<oskude> Kube, thats a litte unprecise question, with money ?
<cafuego> elkbuntu: google is your friend
<Kube> oskude money ?
<Grndlvl> sethk, the pupose of it is to have on the usbdisk and i am not sure what you mean by you'll have to figure out what "./" means (what is the current directory at that point)...
<Keyframe> I'll change my quit msg to R Tape loading error
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, if you haven't been kicked off by the last round of stupidity, you probably don't have anything to worry about
<oskude> Kube, you need some radio equipment, studio, antennas...... ;)
<AscendedOne> ...
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, true
<Grndlvl> sethk, i am in the directory of the script
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, until the next set of exploits is discovered, of course :P
<elkbuntu> oskude, they're firewall exploits
<oskude> Kube, but i can read minds, try icecast2
<cafuego> Madpilot: Ah, the good old days of at-z.
<elkbuntu> oskude, most routers have inbuilt firewalls
<Madpilot> cafuego, of what?
<Kube> oskude okay thanks
<Some_Person> How do i set up my "Smart Link 56Kbps Internal Modem" on ubuntu?
<oskude> elkbuntu, well, mostly they are just NATs......
<cafuego> Madpilot: I won't repeat if, on the offchance of a k-line ;-)
<Madpilot> cafuego, ah, an old exploit? :P
<Krillancello> Some_Person: Smart 56k is a contradiction in terms, in my opinion.
<Kube> oskude darkice - Live audio streamer
<cafuego> Madpilot: You used to be able to send dialup modems a hangup string
<Kube> would that work ?
<elkbuntu> oskude, aye, but NATs can still be exploited, i'm sure
<oskude> Kube, dunno, i have only used icecast2
<Madpilot> cafuego, right, I've read about it, now that I've been reminded
<oskude> elkbuntu, now i KNOW :)
<KakiPukul> Some_Person, is it a serial, pci or usb modem?
<Kube> oskude what should I exactly download I see a lot of packages, oskude..
<cafuego> Madpilot: via irc or (dirty hack) by moditying the source to 'ping'.
<Some_Person> dunno, its on COM3
<elkbuntu> oskude, i think, but not sure, alot of the newer netgear routers have a NAT and some other firewall as well
<oskude> Kube, i would first find a howto on using icecast2
<cafuego> Madpilot: I just hope I haven't given some teenagers any bad idea.
<Some_Person> Come on Some-Person; PING TIMEOUT!
<Madpilot> cafuego, they've got easier bad ideas to try right now :P
<Kube> oskude but there are more than one package called icecast2.. there is icecast server client.. I am not sure which one to download
<Kube> could you help me a bit?
<cafuego> Madpilot: Well, there is that.
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico!
<Some_Person> oh, it did
<cafuego> Madpilot: Reconnecting broadband users don't pay extra for each new connect, though.
* cafuego notes d-link seems to be impervious, btw :-)
<oskude> Kube i see only icecast2 with apt-cache search icecast2
<Krillancello> Some_Person: If your 56k modem isn't one of those supposedly "faster-than-dial-up" modems, then you could probably look into anything along the lines of "telephony" or "communication," as both are terms for dial-up/56k modems.
<Kube> oh yea
<Kube> :p
<lgc> Does anyone know how can I check what is what brings down my laptop every couple of days?
<Krillancello> Or, more accurately, if you dial-up service isn't one of those "faster-than-dial-up" services. I don't think they make modems specifically for that bullcrap.
<Bicchi> what is the command to reinstall metacity ?
<gabrielle> hey
<AscendedOne> *dots*
<wastrel> sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity  ?
<gabrielle> *dots*
<AscendedOne> chris seems to not be able to join this channel.....
<Krillancello> ^your dial-up service
<Kube> oskude it's done, how should I run it?
<wastrel> or if you removed metacity , drop the --reinstall
<Keyframe> anyone knows how could I switch characters y and z on my keyboard?
<Xenguy> AscendedOne: why?
<Krillancello> Keyframe: Pop the keys off and switch them? ;)
<oskude> Kube, as i said read some howtos, cant remember so precicly what to do
<jdl> Use xmodmap
<Keyframe> :P
<cafuego> Keyframe: knife & a bit of force
<AscendedOne> I don't know
<Xenguy> gabrielle: why?
<Kube> allright
<AscendedOne> he keeps getting this message
<AscendedOne>  [March 03, 2006]  *** -irc.freenode.net- *** No identd (auth) response
<AscendedOne> [March 03, 2006]  *** :calvino.freenode.net 432 * 3 :Erroneous Nickname
<AscendedOne> [March 03, 2006]  *** Error: Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Connection Timed Out)
<AscendedOne> .......
<Dr_Willis> try a different nick.
<AscendedOne> k
<oskude> Kube, the server was running on some port, and the audio file should be saved someweher, wait ill look littel...
<lgc> HELP!
<Xenguy> I need somebody
<cafuego> AscendedOne: What is he trying to sue as nickname?
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<wastrel> not just anybody
<izachi> can anyone help me? i have a third hard drive that i want to use. I m able to mount it but it does not let me write or create anything on it? any idea why?
<Xenguy> help!
<AscendedOne> ummm.
<AscendedOne> his name is
<jdl> When I was younger...
<jdl> So much younger than I was today...
<Xenguy> heh
<Dr_Willis> izachi,  format it, make a dir on it.. chown that dir to be owned by the user you want to access the drive
<AscendedOne> pro-TheNewGuy
<oskude> Kube, my installation is on debian, so hope ubuntu didnt change alot....
<AscendedOne> that is what name he is putting in.
<cafuego> Odd.
<cafuego> Try Anti-TheNewGuy
<AscendedOne> lol...
<lgc> Is ANYONE out there with a present disposition for help?
<izachi> Dr Willis, i did the first two step how do i do the last one about ownership? thank you
<cafuego> lgc: Have you asked an actual question yet?
<Dr_Willis> lgc,  care to clarify the question?
<mordof> say i have this file (its a map editor, the file to run it)...   /usr/games/wesnoth-editor     how would i run that from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> izachi,  use chown command from the shell.
<cafuego> Ah, you have. Good :-)
<AscendedOne> umm
<AscendedOne> so far
<Xenguy> !tell lgc about anyone
<AscendedOne> no dice...
<izachi> ok
<AscendedOne> damn...
<oskude> Kube, standard place for the audio files seems to be /usr/share/icecast2/web/
<pbransford> is there an easy way to set up something that allows me to "print" PDF files? Using CUPS?
<cafuego> lgc: Have you checked logs after it booted back up?
<jdl> magicfilter
<Keyframe> hmm xmms can't play m3u8 streams?
<Xenguy> pbransford: xpdf  ?
<Dr_Willis> pbransford,  you mean 'create' pdf files  from other progs by printing them to a 'make-a-pdf-printer' ?
<lgc> cafuego, yes, (I see you already noticed. Thanks). The answer is NO. I don't know where to look.
<pbransford> Dr_Willis, exactly
<AscendedOne> well guys
<AscendedOne> what should he try.
<AscendedOne> its not his nick name.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen that done. :P
<AscendedOne> he can sign onto this server
<AscendedOne> but not the channel....
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<oskude> Kube, you cant start the server with /etc/init.d/icecast2 start
<pbransford> come on guys, i can do it in windows...
<wastrel> AscendedOne:  maybe he's banned
<Dr_Willis> AscendedOne,  have himn try another irc client.
<cafuego> lgc: Start with /var/log/syslog
<AscendedOne> ummm
<IdleOne> AscendedOne:  perhaps he isnt wanted in this channel
<AscendedOne> you see.
<AscendedOne> we are both using
<Xenguy> bye
<Dr_Willis> pbransford,  i though the samba config file had examples of doing just that.
<lgc> cafuego, thanks. I will...
<AscendedOne> an IRC plugin for Trillian Pro3
<pbransford> do they?
<cafuego> lgc: There will be a 'Syslogd: restarting" message. Check *before* that one :-)
<AscendedOne> neither of us are actually have an IRC client
<Dr_Willis> AscendedOne,  the fact that 127.0.0.1 was mentioned in his error messages.. seem odd.
<AscendedOne> I am using the plugin and it works just fine for me
<pbransford> well, i dont actually have a printer, so i like to be able to "print" a PDF. I work at a staples, so I can just drop that off at the copy center and when i clock out pick it up.
<cafuego> AscendedOne: Looks like the nicks he's trying to use may be banned.
<AscendedOne> umm
<AscendedOne> he has tried
<cafuego> AscendedOne: Can he try a nick wtihout a hyphen?
<AscendedOne> like 5 different nicks
<AscendedOne> its not that.
<frank23> how can I kill a stubborn process. I have a user process that survives sudo kill 12xxx
<mordof> AscendedOne, stop hitting enter so often!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wastrel> what about his hostmask?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I downloaded the ISO.. Im thinking of installing it.. It has dual-boot right?
<wastrel> frank23:  kill -9
<AscendedOne> Ummmm relax.
<Dr_Willis> iG-Shoot-Me,  with grub configured you can dual boot ubuntu and windows - correct.
<wastrel> AscendedOne:  what is his current nickname?
<AscendedOne> let me ask him.
<cafuego> Error 432
<iG-Shoot-Me> how does the installer work.. is it like a game installer? Like clicking next over and over?
<Dr_Willis> iG-Shoot-Me,  Nope. :_
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, you got some freespace to install on?
<Dr_Willis> iG-Shoot-Me,  a bit more complex then that.
<AscendedOne> wzefl that is his nick.
<iG-Shoot-Me> i have free space
<iG-Shoot-Me> And how then?
<frank23> wastrel: its still there
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, in a different partition?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont know what that is
<iG-Shoot-Me> My hard drive is split in 4 parts if thats what you mean
<wastrel> frank23:  might be a zombie - no way to remove those except reboot.  what's it doing?
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, ah ok..and what is on each one?
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, before you do dual boot, you should learn about partitions...
<iG-Shoot-Me> Well, 1 is files, 1 is programs, and hte other 2 are blank
<AscendedOne> any help would be great right now.
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, which partition to use is going to be the crucial question the installer asks you
<IdleOne> AscendedOne:  tell him to go to www.freenode.net and send them an email asking for help
<cafuego> AscendedOne: maybe his irc plugin is busted and it's appending non-ascii data on the nickname command to the server.
<AscendedOne> Ok.
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, linux needs atleas 2 partitions, / and swap
<cafuego> AscendedOne: Get him to use a real irc client, see if that works OK.
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi!, silly question, where could i get the development version of ubuntu ? 6.04
<LjL> !tell AlbertEin_ZaYa about dapper
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<cafuego> AlbertEin_ZaYa: /j #ubuntu+1
<AscendedOne> I am using the IRC plugin right now.
<AscendedOne> it works for me.
<oskude> of, flight 4 allready....
<AscendedOne> I don't know what his problem is...
<frank23> wastrel: its a python program that can talk to my cell phone. There are 3 instances running because I can't shut them down. This same program can also hard freeze my computer (or at least keyboard and mouse)
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> sorry =)
<Dr_Willis> AscendedOne,  that proves nothing. :P troubleshoot the problem by trying a different client.
<iG-Shoot-Me> So what do I do?
<cafuego> AscendedOne: Yes, but obviously not for him <heh>. Check a different client, if that works, the plugin is his problem.
<lgc> cafuego, I already did and nothing seems particularly serious. Actually there are no error messages.
<pbransford> Dr_Willis, would "apt-get install cups-pdf" do the trick?
<Dr_Willis> iG-Shoot-Me,  go to the ubuntu homepage and read the install docs for a start to get the gist of what you are going to need to do.
<AscendedOne> I don't think that is his case.
<iG-Shoot-Me> ok
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, learn about partitions, or be brave and do trial and error....
<Dr_Willis> pbransford,  no clue. I never use that feature.. but that sounds like a start.
<wastrel> frank23:  if  sudo kill -9 <processid>  doesn't kill it, it's probably a zombie & is doing nothing but taking up space in the process table
<AscendedOne> I think his PC is just having connection problems
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, read first till you feel confident with what you are about to do :)
<AscendedOne> its connected before just fine.
<cafuego> lgc: Are you using anything like X transparency or somesuch? Do you elave apps like java, openoffice or Evolution open for long periods of time?
<AscendedOne> in fact he can go to other servers and channels.
<wastrel> frank23:  did you use the pid in your kill -9 command?
<AscendedOne> just not this particular channel.
<AscendedOne> for w/e reason.
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, or if its a "test" machine, just play away
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, if you get the partitioning wrong you might muck up your windows install
<Dr_Willis> heh. if he cant get here.. sounds like the channel has him banned.
<iG-Shoot-Me> I cant have that
<cafuego> AscendedOne: The message you pasted is not related to this channel.
<pbransford> wastrel, can he throw salt at it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I need this machine to work
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, so allways backup your sensitive data before format/repartition
<frank23> wastrel: 2 of them are defunct the other is frank    16800  0.0  3.7  75664 38792 pts/2    D+   12:10   0:03 /usr/lib/bitpim-0.8.08/bp
<AscendedOne> What the hell are you talking about.
<iG-Shoot-Me> Where are the instal docks?
<wastrel> pbransford:  i think holy water works better
<iG-Shoot-Me> install docs*
<Dr_Willis> backup your senestive data any way. :P
<AscendedOne> I am trying to get my friend into this channel.
<cafuego> AscendedOne: I'm talking about the 3 lines you pasted before.
<frank23> wastrel: maybe two are zombies...   yeah I tried the pid
<AscendedOne> umm...
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, hang ten and I'll find something for you
<benplaut> can someone in dapper confirm that Blan doesn't work?
<iG-Shoot-Me> rgr that
<IdleOne> AscendedOne:  your friends problem is not ubuntu related please go to #freenode and ask there
<benplaut> sudo apt-get install blam
<cafuego> AscendedOne: That error is caused by the irc server, it's not related to specific channels.
<pbransford> Dr_Willis, guess what? after installing "PDF Printer" shows up in my detected printers list...
<AscendedOne> I am not leaving.
<AscendedOne> I will just stop talking about it.
<AscendedOne> I have no need to leave.
<cafuego> AscendedOne: Step one on the way to solving it would be to try a different client and see what happens.
<oskude> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<AscendedOne> and you have no authority to make me.
<AscendedOne> so relax.
<cafuego> If you didn't want help, don't ask for it.
<mordof> AscendedOne, he didnt mean you had to leave this room
<IdleOne> AscendedOne:  welcome to stay and ask for / give help concerning ubuntu :)
<AscendedOne> that isn't help.
<Bicchi> I installed Expocity and its really slow, is there a way to go back to the old configuration that I had with metacity
<llODxCOll> !lions
<ubotu> llODxCOll: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mordof> AscendedOne, he just ment go there and ask
<izachi> Dr willis, thank you so much as well as bur[n] er and all of you
<mordof> AscendedOne, said nothing of what else you did here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<AscendedOne> I know.
<AscendedOne> I said I am.
<llODxCOll> f
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, there is the link above from ubotu..and this guy has a good guide too http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<mordof> AscendedOne, so you relax
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, read both
<IdleOne> !tell AscendedOne about enter
<llODxCOll>  idiot
<llODxCOll> ubotu: tell AscendedOne about enter
<cafuego> llODxCOll: Need help at all?
<llODxCOll> fffff
<IdleOne> troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* cafuego waves
<llODxCOll> !tell llODxCOll about this
* Dr_Willis giggles
* llODxCOll was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<mordof> hehe
<cafuego> bye!
* iG-Shoot-Me reads
<mordof> gj Madpilot
<lgc> cafuego, nothing of what you say, but I always have Opera working, together with other things (I always run the "Folding@home client" reniced to 0). In other words, I always have the beast fully loaded. But is that reason enough for my machine to behave windowslike? I don't even get to switch the graphic environment off (via Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) or use Ctrl-Alt-F#. Kinda' dismal!
<KakiPukul> huh... anyone experience GPRS modem/cellphone, i mean on the ppp script and chatscript
<mordof> question: any way to get linux to read .ini files properly?
<Dr_Willis> whats 'properly' ?
<wastrel> what's .ini?
<Madpilot> mordof, it seems to be Idiot Night on #ubuntu... bleh...
<mordof> the way they should be
<Dr_Willis> they are text files last i looked at them
<mordof> Dr_Willis, nah, not quite
<cafuego> lgc: Any chance it might be overheating?
<Dr_Willis> mordof,  good vague answer there. :P
<Bicchi> I replaced Metacity with Expocity. How  can I go back to using metacity?
<mordof> Dr_Willis, they have different character encodings or w/e, gedit will not open the file
<derekS> so, i am trying to use the samba client built into gnome. when i try to navigate to it i get "smb://server is not a valid loaction. Please check the spelling and try again"
<cafuego> lgc: 0 isn't renioced btw, 19 would be ;-)
<derekS> i know that the server name is right
<derekS> it works on another comp
<Dr_Willis> mordof,  try a different editor?
<cafuego> Madpilot: It's the weekend, eh?
* oskude is waking the baerschen..
<KakiPukul> gedit nano work fine with .ini/inf files... they;re plain text files...
<wastrel> maybe has windows end-of-line chars?
<mordof> yeah, i used gvim.. that works
<Dr_Willis> and the cr/lf issues.
<Dr_Willis> fte is a good editor - that can show all those funky chars. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<lgc> cafuego, the fan is always at high-speed (and I have trouble going to sleep with such noise, sometimes). 19 is the default priority, but I renice it to 0 in order for the centrino to march at full speed.
<mordof> Dr_Willis, ill keep that in mind :)
<cafuego> lgc: Might be heat, then...
<cafuego> lgc: Install 'lm -sensors' and keep an eye on things.
<IdleOne> ChanServ removes channel operator status from Dr_Willis
<AscendedOne> Well anyway, forget about my friend for now.
<AscendedOne> I will try to solve his problem later.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> back later, all - remember, free klines for exploit kiddies... :P
<lgc> cafuego, you mean that these things are not made to run full-speed full-time?
<Bicchi> Please help. I replaced Metacity with Expocity and everything is really slow. How  can I go back to using metacity?
<cafuego> lgc: Indeed.
<IdleOne> Bicchi:  sudo apt-get install metacity
<wastrel> Bicchi:  do you still have metacity installed?
<Dr_Willis> Bicchi,  how did you change it in the first place?
<cafuego> lgc: They don't down-shift just to conserve power.
<zezu> ubuntu limits swap memory to 128mb ?
<frank23> what could make lsusb not work? it doesnt display anything and its probably related to my cell phone being connected. I disconnected it and lsusb still doesnt work
<cafuego> Bicchi: open a term, run 'metacity -replace'
<cafuego> zezu: No.
<Bicchi> I installed expocity following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Expocity
<AscendedOne> meh I;ll just come back to this channel later.
<lgc> cafuego, sad notice. By the way, what is this "lm -sensors" thing?
<zezu> mkswap: warning: truncating swap area to 133890k
<zezu> i wonder why
<Bicchi> Dr_Willis: I installed expocity following this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Expocity
<cafuego> lgc: lm-sensors can monitor hardware monitors on your mobo/cpu/fans for temperature, voltage & fan speed
<Dr_Willis> nice wiki that dont tell you how to Undo it? lol.
<cafuego> zezu: old swap partition in v1 format?
<cafuego> Note the release date on that expocity tarball. January 2004.
<zezu> cafuego, I doubt it, i made the installer create it
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  lol... :P
<wastrel> Bicchi:  how about sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity  ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> OK, I read it but I still dont get the Partitions..
<cafuego> zezu: odd, mine sues 1GB of swap just fine.
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  i think i wil not test it out then
* iG-Shoot-Me is confused
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps iG-Shoot-Me around a bit with a large trout
<zezu> thats how large this partition is
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: Xgl does it built-in (also check 'skippy')
<cafuego> zezu: Maybe try creating a newer version by hand anyway.
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, :)
* iG-Shoot-Me smiles
* iG-Shoot-Me confusedly
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, which one did you read?
<cafuego> 'sudo swapoff /dev/partition; sudo mkswap -v1 /dev/partition; sudo swapon /dev/parititon'
<iG-Shoot-Me> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  heh - skippy just showed up on freshmeat.net when i searched for  That other old prog. :P
<iG-Shoot-Me> I got the full version so i could have images
<lgc> cafuego, I did the installation already. How can I invoke the app? Is it graphical?
<iG-Shoot-Me> :)
<Rob_Dude> This is a silly question but, um, is spyware an issue in Linux/ubuntu?  Is it even something to worry about?
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, there is a lot to read there :)
<wastrel> heh someone should update that epoxcity wikipage
<cafuego> lgc: 'sudo modprobe i2c-dev; sudo sensors-detect'
<roblaptop> no, not really
<iG-Shoot-Me> mustard5, I read it all
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, ^
<Dr_Willis> wastrel,  and put a big warning on it?
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: skippy is slow, though
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  heh - reading what it does.. ive seen that on my imac.. and i dont find it that usefull.
<Rob_Dude> What prevents it from running?  (I'm pretty new, just trying to understand)
<Dr_Willis> Guess i dont 'lose' many programs .
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: not enough windows open eh :-)
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, the fact you are not running as the root user for one
<Dr_Willis> cafuego,  i just keep them all fullscreened, and alt-tab
<Dr_Willis> :P
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, and also the fact that Linux is less of a target
<zezu> cafuego, worked like a charm thanks
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, what don't you understand about partitions?
<cafuego> zezu: *whee!*
<iG-Shoot-Me> I just dont understand them in general
<cafuego> zezu: Did you install Ubuntu 5.10 or 5.04?
<Rob_Dude> roblaptop:  But everytime I install something, I run 'sudo' right?  I mean, if there was a 'weatherbug' for Linux that had spyware built in; as long as the program did what it said - how would I know that it had spyware?
<zezu> breezy
* iG-Shoot-Me feels stupid
<zezu> just switched back from SuSE
<mephisto_> hi
<cafuego> zezu: Odd. maybe file a bug report, let the devs know it did something wrong.
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, ok..well maybe we should go back to basics ....I'll find something more basic
<michael> hello
<zezu> cafuego, i probably did smth wrong
* iG-Shoot-Me is stipud
<michael> i need help making ubuntu boot floppy
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, dont do that, i havent found any noob friendly partition howtos neither
* iG-Shoot-Me is stupid*
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, the software you install on Ubuntu is digitally signed by the developers, only trusted people can upload to the repos
* iG-Shoot-Me is hopeless
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<lgc> cafuego, running sensors-detect seems quite intimidating! Is it safe?
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, unlike WIndows where you install things from all over the place
<mephisto_> i have a problem with ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<cafuego> lgc: it should be, yes
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, partitions are "simple", only that howto understand...
<michael> can anyone help me make a floppy to boot ubuntu so i dont have to use grub
<Rob_Dude> roblaptop:  Ahh, I gotcha.  But, if you want to download something that isn't in the repositories, then you'd have a problem, right?
<Rob_Dude> Like, I was unable to get w32codecs from the repository
<Rob_Dude> and vmWare
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, not really, depends if you trust the source were you get it from
<cafuego> vmware is available on vmware.com (not free)
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, im working on a noob tutorial on partitions where i use peace of paper as refernce to harddisk (where noob = people who never use pc)
<iG-Shoot-Me> :o
<michael> anyone willing to help a beginer that just finished instally ubuntu?
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, but im so lazy.....
<Rob_Dude> I gotcha; but that's really the same as with windows, right?  (I'm not trying to start an OS war - ubuntu/Linux *rock* without a doubt, but I'm fuzzy on a lot of things)
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im a programmer!! Specializing in HTML, PHP, MYSQL, DELPHI, JAVA, and C#
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im no noob!
<lukey-> michael: i love ubuntu
<mephisto_> i want to enter to partition sda1 but when i enter apears a message that says the content of the folder cant be shown you dont have the permission to see the content
<mephisto_> what can i do?
<michael> ok will u help me
* iG-Shoot-Me is a programmer!! Specializing in HTML, PHP, MYSQL, DELPHI, JAVA, and C#
<roblaptop> Rob_Dude, kind of, but how often do you install non repo stuff on Linux compared to Windows?
<lukey-> ok
<Dr_Willis> mephisto_,  its some how got mounted by root would be my guess.
<lukey-> what is up
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, try this http://www.fact-index.com/p/pa/partition__ibm_pc_.html
<Dr_Willis> mephisto_,  is this a ntfs partition?
<mephisto_> yes
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Rob_Dude> roblaptop:  That's a very valid point :)
<lgc> cafuego, it failed all the "Super IO fan sensors"
* roblaptop thinks he has a sesame seed stuck under the "x" key on this laptop :(
<mephisto_> dr_willis_, yes is ntfs
<michael> lukey accept
<Dr_Willis> mephisto_,  read that !ntfs link the bot posted.
<lukey-> accept what
<wastrel> roblaptop:  i had to pry a couple keys up and clean under them on my thinkpad - keycaps snap on and off pretty easy
<michael> private chat offer
<lukey-> i dont see one
<lukey-> just ask in here
<roblaptop> wastrel, yeah I just lifed one and blew under it, seems to be ok for now
<IdleOne> michael:  ask your question in here it may help other ppl
<lukey-> theres plenty of space
<mephisto_> dr_willis_, ok let me check, thanks
<roblaptop> it crunched before
<michael> how can i make a floppy disk to boot ubuntu instead of grub?
<Dr_Willis> michael,  if they are general linux type questions ya could ask in #linuxhelp also.
<michael> ok
<wastrel> heh,  keyboards are like sausages - best not to think what's inside them
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, this looks good to, but i admit, has too much text
<Dr_Willis> its lonely there... :P
<roblaptop> michael, grub is what starts ubuntu
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, this looks good to, but i admit, has too much text:: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/index.html
<redblade> Hello Everyone!
<Healot> hum.. that's something ubuntu left... I love Fedora for that
<coz> oskude try taking one aprt yikes!
<coz> wastrel sorry ai meant you
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, this has some good stuff with extra links at the bottom to help as well http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_%28computing%29
<redblade> I'm having trouble with Anjuta!
<Keyframe> can I somehow get a serial number out of my laptop in cli?
<moberry> redblade, whats the proble?
<iG-Shoot-Me>  Partitioning is a means to divide a single hard drive into many logical drives
<iG-Shoot-Me> Thats all I needed
<lgc> cafuego, it now asks me to paste some lines into /etc/modules. Should I?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Thats exactly what I tought it was
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, k :)
<cafuego> lgc: If it's found some hardware, yes.
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, you allso need to know this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/devices.html#names
<redblade> For some eerie reason, the options to build or compile are grey and therefore unavailable
<moberry> redblade, do you have a project open?
<cafuego> lgc: .. that'll make its drivers load at bootup.
<moberry> redblade, or just a file
<wastrel> redblade:  did you install the build-essential package?
<redblade> just a file
<cafuego> CPU Temp: +30C
<redblade> C++ source
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, the installer isn't going to be as complex as reading the help pages ;)
<moberry> redblade, as wastrel said, make sure build-essential is installed, and make a project
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, basically its going to ask you what partition you want to install on
<iG-Shoot-Me> ..
<iG-Shoot-Me> Wait
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, it will then format that partition
<iG-Shoot-Me> Let me get this straight
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have 4 partitions
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, to bring it in to a nut, you need one partition (max 1gb) for "swap" and one partition for "/" (min. 4gb)
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have 4 partitions
<moberry> redblade, projects are required.. there is one option that is not i think its compile, but most things,except the simplest things will not compile if a makefile has not set things up
<iG-Shoot-Me> 2 I need
<iG-Shoot-Me> Well
<iG-Shoot-Me> I really need 3..
<iG-Shoot-Me> I think
<iG-Shoot-Me> Sorta
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, :)
<iG-Shoot-Me> Erm
<redblade> Okay then, moberry
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ubuntu uses 2?
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, minimum is 2 partitions, but you can have as many you like.....
<iG-Shoot-Me> I see..
<cafuego> iG-Shoot-Me: ideally a minimum of 2, but anywhere between 1 and 100 is fine.
<wastrel> you can have that many?
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, ubuntu uses (automatic partitioning) 2 partitions
<iG-Shoot-Me> They're very small.. Ones 6 GB ones 18 GB..
<cafuego> wastrel: Dunno actually how many extended you can have..
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, you only need a couple of gigs to install ubuntu
<moberry> redblade, cool, what are your writing?
<iG-Shoot-Me> So how do I do that?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I read the thign
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, for "swap" partition anything bigger than 1gb is quite useless
<lgc> cafuego, OK. I'll do it... its now done. But how can I monitor the temperature?
<IdleOne> !tell iG-Shoot-Me about dualboot
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, you could if you wanted to...get a partitioning tool and turn those two partitions into 'free space'...then ubuntu would configure it in the installer to be two partitions
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, so i would repartition and make 1g for swap and rest for ubuntu (or allso a third for sharing files with windows partition)
* iG-Shoot-Me is connfused
<iG-Shoot-Me> Guys, look at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm and then Scroll down to the 9th NTFS
<cafuego> lgc: run 'sensors'.
<wastrel> iG-Shoot-Me:  what about it ? :] 
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, wastrel yup :)
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, yeah ok..what about it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont get that!
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, that is one big old page :)
<Healot>  /msg nickserv link KakiPukul myfreenodenick
<wastrel> iG-Shoot-Me:  that guy has a 30 gb drive with one big partition on it,
<lgc> cafuego, "no sensors found".
<cafuego> wastrel: 63 on IDE disks and 15 on SCSI, it would seem.
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, i wouldnt resize ANY partition...
<iG-Shoot-Me> And theres like 1000 steps after it
<iG-Shoot-Me> So what do I do?
<cafuego> lgc: Hmm. try 'acpi -AV'
<Se7h> configure: error: mysql_config executable not found: MySQL 4.1.0 or greater is required.
<wastrel> cafuego:  hmm?  well 30gb on hda anyway :] 
<Se7h> i'm having a mysql problem i've solved before but i forgot how to do it
<Se7h> :\
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, do you want to preserve your windows install ?
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, remove the 2 empty partitions, make 1g for swap and rest for ubuntu (or third for share files for linux=
<cafuego> Se7h: What are you trying to do?
<wastrel> cafuego:  oic nvm logical partitons
<cafuego> wastrel: No, I mean you can have up to 63 logical partitions on any IDE disk.
<Se7h> cafuego to compile something
<leon> how are you ! everyone
<lgc> cafuego, "Battery 1: charged, 111%.  Thermal 1: ok, 34.0 degrees C. AC Adapter 1: on-line"
<Se7h> using autogen atm
<cafuego> Se7h: what, in particular?
<cafuego> lgc: Ok, 34C.
<Dr_Willis> 111% ?
<Se7h> roadster
<leon> i need help
<mikex> How can I boot to XP when ntldr is missing? Oh I can't find my dan XP cd, but still looking.
<yoyo> how can i see all the services running in my pc?
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, have you got a method of backing up your data?
<lgc> cafuego, but it's now running at low speed. How much is too much, by the way?
<cafuego> lgc: 34C is acceptable (unless the ambient temp is below zero)
<leon> i can't install scim
<iG-Shoot-Me> I need Windows
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, its really recommended before you try repartitioning
<sudharsh> mikex: u r in a linux channel :)
<Se7h> cafuego why?
<yoyo> if i do "ps aux", it doesn't show clamAV or firestarter
<iG-Shoot-Me> I definately Need Windows
<cafuego> lgc: It's a pentium M?
<theskunk> windows = wintendo
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, backup your important data on windows first
<cafuego> Se7h: Just in case it was actually pre-packaged for Ubuntu.
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, thats step one
<lgc> cafuego, right.
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, you said you allready had 2 emtpy partitions, so just repartition those
<cafuego> Se7h: Did you install the mysql develop packages?
<Se7h> cafuego u could just asked :p
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, ok, identify which partitions have the windows stuff you want to save
<dstryr> what would be the problem why my sound wont work, it wont play any video/audio files, but i installed everything, alsa, oss, etc
<Se7h> i think so, what the name of them?
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, then, what's left?
<cafuego> Se7h: libmysql-client(version)-dev
<Se7h> ty
<Se7h> let me check
<cafuego> lgc: I'd expect 45-50C would be high on those.  Kinda guessing though.
<mikex> sudharsh: i know. I'm running ubuntu and <XP> dual boot. figured some one here has some direction for me to go. also posting in windows channels.
<wastrel> !tell leon about universe
<wastrel> leon:  you need to enable the universe repository
<leon> oh
<iG-Shoot-Me> Wait
<leon> how can i do!
<wastrel> leon:  look at the message from ubotu
<oskude> lol, why is this animated http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3/i0900op.gif
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, and, as mustard5 said, back that stuff up
<leon> i see
<cafuego> oskude: Pigpond are evil
<Keyframe> whats the command to look at which network adapters are available?
<wastrel> oskude:  i think the important question is why are most gifs NOT animated :] 
<cafuego> Keyframe: 'ifconfig -a'
<lgc> cafuego, hmmm. By the way, the acpi -AV has anything to do with my patching the kernel and doing the sensors scan?
<leon> and thanks.
<iG-Shoot-Me> Wait, The 2 extra partitions arent empty
<Keyframe> thanks
<cafuego> lgc: no, acpi is an interface to bios functions that pull up this data. Not related to the lm-sensors.
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, do you care if those partition's data are lost forever?
<lgc> cafuego, so, what should I do to the sensors? Or rather, should I undo the changes (if it is possible)?
<cafuego> lgc: A simple log would be to run ' echo "$(date) $(acpi -AV)" >> somelogfile' from cron.
<cafuego> lgc: 'sudo dpkg --purge lm-sensors' to remove 'em (and remove the lines from /etc/modules)
<wastrel> woo this is quite a protracted partitioning palaver
<iG-Shoot-Me> Um, no..
<Se7h> ok cafuego, it was just that. greatful :)
<felipito> hello
<lgc> cafuego, before I do that, and excuse me if it's a stupid question, what did I do that for?
<felipito> I have a problem
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, then, use those partitions for installing ubuntu. It'll boot windows for you just fine when you're done
<lgc> cafuego, is there any use for it?
<yoyo> anything about services?
<iG-Shoot-Me> How would i do it though?
<iG-Shoot-Me> All these crazy steps
<mustard5> iG-Shoot-Me, they are for resizing partitions to make space...but you have space
<btdown> somebody mind looking at my banshee seg fault msg, plz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9699
<btdown> eek never mind...wrong channel.
<wastrel> iG-Shoot-Me:  you need some free space on your disk - about 5gb minimum.    you will either need to  1.  erase an existing partition   or  2.  shrink an existing partition.
<nickrud> iG-Shoot-Me, the steps are pretty simple, just repetitive: select a partition, set it as root. Select another partition, set it as swap. Continue thru install
<dstryr> what would be the problem why my sound wont work, it wont play any video/audio files, but i installed everything, alsa, oss, etc
<wastrel> dstryr:  did you unmute your channels in alsamixer ?
<oskude> iG-Shoot-Me, on "partitions" root is "/"
<KakiPukul> dstryr, ls -l dev/dsp ? any luck?
<sudharsh> !kernel
* wastrel hands KakiPukul a /
<felipito> I'm trying to install a GeForce FX 5500 and when I do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get this error: "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<felipito> This script cannot proceed automatically."
<felipito> any help?
<dstryr> yeah, i did unmute it
<sudharsh> !kernel
<lgc> cafuego, you still there?
<dstryr> KakiPukul, nope
<KakiPukul> there is no /dev/dsp, or is there any?
<wastrel> dstryr:  try   ls -l /dev/dsp   :] 
<felipito> please I need to make this thing work.
<wastrel> felipito:  are you using the howto on the wiki?
<nickrud> felipito, yeah, I can help (someone!) do this: in a terminal, type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and paste all of that into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<michael> 'lo
<yoyo> if you want to know for services
<felipito> wastrel, I did it word by word
<yoyo> you could try rcconf
<dstryr> wastrel, that one works
<wastrel> felipito:  ok, ignore me then :] 
<mustard5> felipito, follow nickrud's instructions
<felipito> oks
<dstryr> wastrel, what's that anyway?
<KakiPukul> that's the sound card device node, dstryr
<wastrel> dstryr: that is your "sound device".  if it exists, it's progress
<KakiPukul> it you can't ls it, than your sound card isn't properly installed...
<wastrel> dstryr:  stupid question - your speaker is plugged into the right jack on your sound card?
<KakiPukul> or configured, this is the correct term i think
<wastrel> this one always gets me :] 
<dstryr> i hear sounds when i test it, but when i play audio (.wma/.mp3), it wont work
<wastrel> oh that's good
<jetscreamer> heh
<KakiPukul> oh
<dstryr> yeah, its plugged in
<oskude> doh
<felipito> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9700
<KakiPukul> that's not really the sound card problem
<dstryr> it says somethin bout decoders or some stuff
<KakiPukul> i think you haven't install any mp3/wma plugin yet, I think you're using TOTEM>?
<dstryr> but i already install w32codecs
<wastrel> dstryr:   system > preferences > sound    check "enable sound server startup"
<KakiPukul> dstryr, wrong package anyways
<KakiPukul> try apt-get install xmms :)
<dstryr> i used amarok and rhythmbox, etc
<KakiPukul> or vlc, xine....
<Juzzy> How do i install nvidia drivers so it runs smoother?
<dstryr> yup, its checked
<KakiPukul> or install all the gstreamer* plugins
<chmod775> !javadebs
<pudland> is there a how-to for streaming a webcam to a webpage?
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mustard5> ubotu, tell Juzzy about nvidia
<dstryr> i get this error:
<Juzzy> thank you
<dstryr> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.
<dstryr> KakiPukul, i did install gstreamer plugs
<nickrud> felipito, I haven't gone away, the job calls for a sec, I'll be back in less than 5
<KakiPukul> yes...
<KakiPukul> well, there are some missing
<KakiPukul> lemme check out the list of gstreamer plugins you  installed, pastebin please
<KakiPukul> or install xmms, for the love of mp3 player :)
<felipito> nickrud, ok, I'll try something, if it didn't work I'll be back.
<dstryr> whats xmms?
<pinpoint> auth fail on sudo
<pinpoint> first install
<pinpoint> any ideas
<wastrel> xmms is a music playing dealy
<oskude> as i last used mp3s w32codecs and xmms was enough......
<KakiPukul> you installed "gstreamer0.8-mad" yet?
<wastrel> like winamp supposably
<KakiPukul> THEmost popular mp3 player for GNU/Linux? dstryr ?
<dstryr> i dont know bout that
<wastrel> pinpoint:  are you logged in with the user you created during install?
<pinpoint> ya
<wastrel> what error do you get?
* oskude plays all my audio with xmms (even s3m and xm)
<pinpoint> auth fail
<pinpoint> auth err
<dstryr> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.
<wastrel> pinpoint you're using your user password for sudo?
<dstryr> ^^ that
<KakiPukul> dstryr, just try... "apt-get install xmms", will you?
<pinpoint> sudo doesnt work at all
<wastrel> pinpoint:  do    groups
<pinpoint> k
<KakiPukul> xmms for instant mp3 player... it looks winamp, the easiest;
<dstryr> aight, dl'ing / installing
<HappyFool> the 'restrictedformats' page on the wiki has info about mp3, dvd etc
* nickrud need's to be around, when he tries to help
<pudland> is there a how-to for streaming a webcam to a webpage?
<dstryr> HappyFool, i read that like 6 times already
<Tutankamon> aloha
<wastrel> !webcam
<ubotu> hmm... webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<wastrel> pudland:  that's the only thing i know about...
<KakiPukul> gaim-vv yes
<Tutankamon> what can i do to make kde style to be default for all windows..   for exemple for gaim..
<oskude> pudland, there are many scripts for doing that, just google
<Se7h> songbirdnest.com
<dstryr> WORD
<pudland> wastrel,  i'll check it, webcam works good. wanna publish it now.  thanks
<wastrel> Tutankamon:  you can't - gaim is a gnome program not a kde prog.
<Se7h> that looks very neet
<dstryr> it played te song
<dstryr> :)
<dstryr> xmms is the answer
<wastrel> Tutankamon:  you'd have to get a gnome theme that matches your kde theme, or switch to a kde instant messenger program.
<Tutankamon> i see..  so every gnome prog will look ugly ?
<KakiPukul> YES! All along
<pudland> oskrude, i've been googling, maybe my search text is off a little.
<dstryr> and i skipped that player coz it looks like winamp, i installed amarok instead
<dstryr> lol
<wastrel> Tutankamon:  i'm sure there's a gnome theme that will at least somewhat match most popular kde themes...
<lgc> cafuego, CAFUEGO, ARE YOU AWAKE?
<wastrel> Tutankamon:  dunno myself i don't use kde :] 
<Tutankamon> u use gnome ?
<Tutankamon> :)
<wastrel> yes.
<Tutankamon> kde look better
<nickrud> lgc, break his bot, that will get his attention
<Tutankamon> :)
<dstryr> KakiPukul, one more, my video isnt working also
<lgc> nickrud, how can I do that?
<KakiPukul> I prefer GNOME, well at least in design and look...
<dstryr> i mean when i play video
<nickrud> lgc, heck if I know :)
<KakiPukul> dstryr, try to install "xine-ui"
<wastrel> pinpoint:  what does the groups command say?
<lgc> nickrud, thanks, anyway.
<KakiPukul> it looks clumsy, but easy to yse...
<KakiPukul> use
<daurnimator> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<wastrel> daurnimator is bucking for a k-line
<daurnimator> pwnified
<bur[n] er> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<daurnimator> shh
<oskude> arsch
* mode/#ubuntu [+b daurnimator!*@*]  by tritium
<nickrud> whoa
<dstryr> KakiPukul, nope, not available
* bur[n] er must have recent firmware
<dstryr> prolly universe or something?
<KakiPukul> well, it's on the universe section...
<KakiPukul> !tell dstryr about repos
<Juzzy> !tell Juzzy about nvidia
<pinpoint> wastrel, can i get back to you on that?
<wastrel> pinpoint:  are you dual booting ?
<pinpoint> or anyone else here
<KakiPukul> yes, ubuntu;s universe. damn i hate the name ubuntu use for unsupported packages
<wastrel> heh yes people will be here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-202-52-48-092.vic.veridas.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-b daurnimator!*@*]  by tritium
<redblade> Okay
<redblade> hi
<redblade> I have quite a few problems but I'll work through them
<KakiPukul> aah... ubuntu really makes life easier...
<wastrel> hi crazy red
<m0nk_> hi everyone
<KakiPukul> well, at least for me
<wastrel> m0nk
<nickrud> redblade, ask the worst one first
<redblade> Okay
<m0nk_> wastrel
<redblade> well repos open and this message jumps up
<m0nk_> ...is it bad if i prefer ubuntu over more complex distros?lol i got fedora and i put it on this laptop but i couldnt stand it
<redblade> oh umm where is pastebin?
<wastrel> it isn't bad
<mustard5> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<m0nk_> ok good lol
<oskude> the most wonderfull thing about linux is you dont need to "find" software, just "apt-get" it :)
<Juzzy> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<redblade> thanks
<m0nk_> im trying to find one wiht more software
<m0nk_> but that still looks like ubuntu
<wastrel> and fedora isn't more complex, it's not as well designed :] 
<nickrud> oskude, the best thing about linux is transparency, however you get it
<m0nk_> ye
<m0nk_> im talking software packages and stuff though
<Tutankamon> "With the following tricks, it is possible to make all KDE and non KDE applications look mostly the same when running KDE."
<Tutankamon> kde rulez :)
<chmod775> I am trying to install jre
<KakiPukul> it's a legacy of RedHat Linux 9.0... it still inherits RH 9 bugs... alot of them
<redblade> patebin won't open
<m0nk_> i have suse but idk if i will like tha tmuch
<m0nk_> either
<redblade> okay everyone ready?
<wastrel> m0nk_:  you have universe and multiverse repositories enabled in synaptic?
<chmod775> java-packages cannot be install why?
<redblade> Large post coming through
<wastrel> redblade:  don't paste a long thing in here pleaes
<m0nk_> yea wastrel
<tritium> no, redblade
<m0nk_> i just dont care for it
<chmod775> apt-get install java-package not found
<redblade> oh fine
<wastrel> redblade:  please use pastebin instead
<nickrud> redblade, dont!
<m0nk_> takes a long time on my dial up
<KakiPukul> chmod775, you can isntall make-jpkg and then dl sun's jre
<tritium> chmod775: it's in multiverse
<redblade> wastrel, I cant
<KakiPukul> to make debian package out of it
<wastrel> redblade:  use #flood then
<chmod775> I have enabled multiverse
<Fracture> where is webboard ?
<redblade> It won't open
<redblade> okay
<Juzzy> Which version of VLC for linux do i download if i'm using Ubuntu ?!? :/
<crimsun> !info vlc
<KakiPukul> the package name is j2re... chmod775
<m0nk_> idk is suse anything like ubuntu?
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<m0nk_> this is the linux i started with kinda, i used mandrake about 6 years ago when i was like 12
<m0nk_> err 4 yrs ago
<chmod775> I have downloaded the jre self extracting binary
<chmod775> ?
<redblade> wastrel, are you in flood?
<redblade> #flood?
<m0nk_> i am not counting right tonigh
<m0nk_> but ubuntu is the one i just got into, and i like cant find any GUI that is pleasing to me on any other distros
<KakiPukul> there are at least two ways to isntall jre/jdk
<Juzzy> crimsun, I hope all i need to do is tick vlc in synaptic :D
<KakiPukul> which one do you want?
<KakiPukul> the hard way and the easy way
<chmod775> I am following the fakeroot
<chmod775> one
<crimsun> Juzzy: if you have universe enabled, yes
<Juzzy> I dunno
<KakiPukul> i don't really give a damn when I started using *NIXes...
<crimsun> !info gnome-app-install
<ubotu> gnome-app-install: (GNOME Application Installer), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0+20051005 (breezy), Packaged size: 2306 kB, Installed size: 8584 kB
<m0nk_> o well, i will keep trying diffrent distros till i fidn one i like and if not
<m0nk_> ubuntu shall be my slut
<crimsun> Juzzy: you can also use Applications> Add Applications
<Juzzy> I got it! Thanks crimsun
<Juzzy> !nforce
<ubotu> Juzzy: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Keyframe> how can I see which process or program or something is sending and recieving packets over network?
<cafuego> nforce issues?
<Juzzy> nah, just looking for drivers, for sound
<oskude> Keyframe, netstat --inet -pa
<m0nk_> why doesnt ubuntu come with mpeg decoders?taths the thing that bugs me the most about it
<cafuego> Keyframe: netstat; ntop
<colm> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> colm: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cafuego> Juzzy: Mibne (nforce3) uses snd_intel8x0
<colm> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nickrud> Keyframe, I use ethereal
<TROrion> Anyone tell me how I can add a link to my windows disk to my desktop?
<oskude> Keyframe, or for realtime, iptraf
<Juzzy> cafuego, i have NF4 ... :/
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nickrud> the few times it mattered
<Fracture> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Keyframe> ok thanks
<cafuego> Juzzy: last I heard that wanted kernel 2.6.15 or higher.
<KakiPukul> 'netstats -np' Keyframe
<Juzzy> How do i install drivers for it, i have the latest ubuntu ...
<mustard5> redblade, next problem?
<cafuego> Juzzy: I possibly didn't hear from a very reliable source, though.
<Juzzy> well i have 5.10
<crimsun> Juzzy: lspci -nv  --> pastebin
<Juzzy> hmm i'll try that
<redblade> mustard5, it's a mysql thing but before i check #mysql, I'll check here just in case
<cafuego> Juzzy: 5.10 comes with 2.6.12 as latest, you hardware is too enw for that one.
<ddonky> anyone know why i would be getting I/O errors on boot from a hp usb cd burner?
<Juzzy> cafuego,  so i can't get audio on it?
<tatters> how do you edit a file using the CLI?
<mustard5> redblade, hmm..well probably gone past my expertise already... :)
<sinaduel> Is there a language translation program out there?
<mustard5> redblade, someone else might know though
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 l Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1
<cafuego> Juzzy: Not on the current kernel, afaik.
<KakiPukul> 2.6.12.19 for most breezy release...
<Juzzy> BAH!!!
<oskude> ddonky, maybe cd not burned proberly, or image not downloaded properly....
<nickrud> tritium, ?
<Keyframe> iptraf looks nice!
<wastrel> tatters:  nano <filename>
<Juzzy> That sooo sucks
<Juzzy> cafuego, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9702
<Xenguy> tatters: there are different editors - do you have a favourite?
<cafuego> Juzzy: ... this is why I won't be buying my new server until AFTER april 20.
<redblade> although mysql is running, when I type /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin status
<tritium> nickrud: sorry
<tritium> not sure what happened there
<KakiPukul> tatters, you can use 'nano' the easiest or vi (the hard way)
<redblade> It comes up with error two
<nickrud> tritium, I grab every chance to tweak my betters :)
<tatters> well the easiest
<cafuego> redblade: mysqladmin shouldn;t be in /usr/local if you installed it properly.
<tatters> nano it is then :)
<oskude> redblade, you didnt install using apt-get ? ubuntu repos ?
<Xenguy> KakiPukul: easiest in the long run :-)
<redblade> no I got the source code from a disk
<crimsun> Juzzy: and now the lspci -v  output
<ddonky> oskude - i checked it, there's no cd in it.
<cafuego> redblade: Undo, use the pakaged version.
<KakiPukul> tatters, then do 'nano'
<Juzzy> crimsun,  that was the output..
<tatters> s is that installed by default?
<isai> hi
<KakiPukul> yes, tatters
<crimsun> Juzzy: no, that's -nv output. I need -v now.
<tatters> k thnx
<Juzzy> oh
<chmod775> Here is my sources.list http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/44404
<Juzzy> kk
<Keyframe> 66.249.85.83:443 .. wtf is that.. periodical activity
<Xenguy> tatters: yes, you can always migrate to vim later on =)
<redblade> cafuego, how do I undo?
<KakiPukul> type nano in terminal...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<oskude> ddonky, huh ? if your not reading anything from there, how do you get i/o errors...
<tatters> I tried vi (vim) it was oppresive
<KakiPukul> Keyframe, are u surfing for any website with SSL?
<wastrel> redblade:  probably sudo make uninstall  :] 
<chmod775> I am trying to install jre but java-package is not found help http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/44404
<isai> mysql_pconnect doesn't work in php. ???
<KakiPukul> or running apache
<redblade> I'm still newish to linux
<Xenguy> tatters: yes it is - until you learn it
<cafuego> redblade: Well, it's in /usr/local, so maybe you can rm -f the binaries. You can then install using 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client'.
<Juzzy> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9703
<Keyframe> no, nothing.. it must be gmail reader then :D
<Keyframe> idiot :>
<oskude> redblade, then dont install stuff thats not from official ubuntu repos
<marlun> which command can I use to see how much space it is on my harddrives?
<KakiPukul> oh
<cafuego> redblade: There should be no problem simply copying the databse files to /var/lib/mysql
<KakiPukul> still it uses HTTPwith SLL
<Xenguy> marlun: df -h .
<KakiPukul> SSL, that's reasonable :)
<isai> returns: says 'Fatal error call to undefined function: mysql_pconnect?
<chmod775> I am trying to install jre but java-package is not found help this is my sources.list http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/44404
<chmod775> ?
<cafuego> chmod775: enable universe
<tatters> i am sure it its a miracle but for getting teh job done in qiuck time it fails a nooob like me
<wastrel> niiice faq
<oskude> marlun, df -h
<KakiPukul> universe!
<KakiPukul> haha
<chmod775> I have anbled cafuego don't it's not finding
<cafuego> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<marlun> Xenguy, thanks =)
<scottj> anyone use screen as their default shell? what parameters do you pass for good behavior?
<Xenguy> marlun: yw
<KakiPukul> chmod775, did you do apt-get update?
<marlun> oskude, thanks :P
<cafuego> chmod775: Correction, enable multiverse.
<chmod775> yes
<ddonky> oskude - during boot, when it's scrolling all the {OK} stuff, there are lines in between saying 'I/O error" and something about /dev/sda
<oskude> !apropos
<ubotu> oskude: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KakiPukul> okay... it's multiverse
<redblade> wastrel, cafuego, oskude
<cafuego> scottj: I always run it with '-A -R'
<Xenguy> scottj: screen is an awesome tool
<chmod775> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/44404 Kindly see the sources.list I have enabled but I also did a apt-get update but in van
<oskude> ddonky, does the drive still work properly ?
<Xenguy> !screen
<ubotu> screen is, like, totally, a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen AND http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<redblade> wastrel, cafuego, oskude, Sorry could you say that again in order?
<cafuego> redblade: Well, it's in /usr/local, so maybe you can rm -f the binaries. You can then install using 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client'.
<ddonky> no, it blinks green constantly, and the door doesn't open untill i unplug it
<scottj> cafuego: but that way it doesn't connect if you're currently attached to another screen right?
<marlun> When I enter the desktop, I get a notice that 81% of my hdb1 is used, can I remove so it doesn't check hdb1? It's still 31GB left so it's not like I'm running out of space (it's not the hd with any OS on anyway)
<scottj> cafuego: it will only attach if you've disconnected
<cafuego> scottj: No, but I don't want it doing that by default.
<ddonky> oskude - no, it blinks green constantly, and the door doesn't open untill i unplug it, sorry for the double post
<redblade> cafuego, rm -f?
<scottj> cafuego: is there a way to have it do that?
<Keyframe> lol, for the first time I can see neighbours wifi with wifi radar :))
<cafuego> redblade: Delete the mysl stuff that got installed when you ran 'make install'.
<scottj> cafuego: I only want 1 screen session.
<cafuego> scottj: -x I think, lemme see.
<chmod775> Is the sources.list correct ashish@ash:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install java-package
<chmod775> Reading package lists... Done
<chmod775> Building dependency tree... Done
<chmod775> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~/Desktop$
<wastrel> redblade:  probably when you installed mysql you did make install ?    make uninstall  should remove it...
<oskude> ddonky, maybe your trying to automount it .... and as theres no disc in it.... try to put a disk in it...
<scottj> cafuego: -x will connect but won't create one if one doesn't exist
<crimsun> Juzzy: which asus motherboard do you have?
<Madpilot> chmod775, please use a pastebin next time
<nickrud> chmod775, you need multiverse, see http://AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dstryr> how do you run adept as a root?
<cafuego> scottj:  -D -R  -A then
<tatters> hmm and nano is easy  :)))
<chmod775> sorry
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<cafuego> dstryr: sudo adept
<Xenguy> tatters: yes, and limited
<wastrel> yay
<nickrud> yeah, easysource, I keep forgetting that one.
<cafuego> scottj: That forced a detach and recommect, resizing when neccesary.
<chmod775> I read that folks please try understand
<wastrel> tatters:  some people find nano too challenging.  you are apparently smarter than them...  :]   (phew)
<chmod775> I did that also did an apt-get update but in vain
<chmod775> ?
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<redblade> wastrel, there is one problem with that. make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.
<nickrud> chmod775, see that ubotu above
<Juzzy> crimsun, Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe
<Xenguy> wastrel: nano too challenging - that's insane :-)
<Madpilot> !info java-package
<cafuego> Juzzy: You you run 'sudo update-pciids' and then rerun 'lspci -v' ?
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<Madpilot> chmod775, you need to enable the Multiverse repo
<Juzzy> cafuego, I'm very new to linux so i doubt i have run that :d
<crimsun> Juzzy: that should be supported by snd_intel8x0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<cafuego> Juzzy: s/You you/Can you/ :-)
<wastrel> redblade:  bummer.
<ddonky> oskude - no, it is still blinking in the same pattern, and it's not in '/$ mount' and the eject button doesn't work, it sound like it starts to come out, then goes back in.
<redblade> hmmm
<crimsun> Juzzy: lsmod |grep ^snd_intel8x0
<chmod775> Phew
<Juzzy> crimsun,  so you're saying i can get audio :D
<Juzzy> so lets get a united front, what am i running now to get my audio working? :D
<redblade> cafuego, It looks like about 300 files got created
<chmod775> Madpilot, I know here is my sources.list http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/44404
<oskude> ddonky, as you said plug out, is it a usb device ?
<cafuego> crimsun: snd_intel8x0 has a whole list of options tho. ANything documented on what his mobo might need?
<chmod775> take a look
<redblade> how do I delete them all?
<wastrel> redblade:  there may be uninstall instructions in the readme
<lgc> cafuego, where were you? I called your name repeatedly, to no avail.
<ddonky> oskude - yes, usb.
<redblade> good idea
<cafuego> lgc: I had a nap, did some washing, walked the cats.
<nickrud> chmod775, add multiverse to lines 19 & 20
<Madpilot> chmod775, you don't have all of the Universe/Multiverse repos enabled
<oskude> ddonky, could you paste you /etc/fstab in pastebin ?
<oskude> +r
<ddonky> oskude -ok
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<chmod775> nickrud, after universe
<chmod775> ?
<GeorgeAScott> hey... yesterday evening i heard a couple of people talking about copying harddrives... and well i need to to make an exact copy of mine now... anybody remember what app they were talking about?
<nickrud> chmod775, exactly
<crimsun> cafuego: if he needs anything, he can use the newer snd-intel8x0 from the instructions in !alsa-source
<chmod775> cool
<Keyframe> cool, ethereal and iptraf are excellent :) Now I only need a firewall, with possibly gui also
<Madpilot> chmod775, use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<redblade> No hint in read me
<cafuego> Juzzy: 'sudo update-pciids' fetches a new listing of which IDs map to what names, so it might give you more verbose info about your hardware,
<tonyyarusso_work> GeorgeAScott: dd, partimage, and rsync
<tatters> hmm i seemed to have created 10 new files with righ click of mouse
<redblade> is there no way to remove all files with mysql?
* Juzzy does this updatey thingo
<tonyyarusso> (The work is done :) )
* oskude uses partimage with an livecd to backup my partitions...
<dstryr> what did kaki tell me do install?
<chmod775> nickrud, thanks pal
<dstryr> that x something something?
<Xenguy> satan: greetings sir :-)
<Juzzy> cafuego, downloaded now what do i type?
<wastrel> h8n s8n
<satan> greetings minion, Xenguy :P
<GeorgeAScott> tonyyarusso: all three... or just one of the three?
<nickrud> chmod775, it's simple, but getting decent docs for all the permutations ...
<Xenguy> satan: hehe
<cafuego> Juzzy: 'lspci'
<tonyyarusso> GeorgeAScott: All three came up in the discussion.
<ddonky> oskude - http://pastebin.com/583094
<chmod775> k
<cafuego> Juzzy: See if it still mentions "Unknown device"
<Juzzy> nah its got all my hardware in it now
<oskude> ddonky, hmm, /dev/sda has "noauto" option... hmm......
<cafuego> Juzzy: Note: this is a COSMETIC thing, it doesn't affect the hardware or software support in any way.
<tonyyarusso> GeorgeAScott: dd copies everything, partimage was the fast one, and rsync is good for maintaining a backup or mirror of a drive to easily keep them synced together.
<Juzzy> cafuego, 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<Juzzy> that what you wanted?
<cafuego> cool
<lgc> cafuego, you walked your cats on their leashes? That's original! Unique! Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that "dpkg --purge" did NOT remove the patch from /etc/modules (I had to do it by hand). And that I did "modprobe -r i2c-dev". Was that the right thing to do?
<cafuego> Juzzy: Run 'sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0'
<cafuego> lgc: Yep!
<oskude> ddonky, sry, cant think of anything else...
<nickrud> !mice
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<Juzzy> cafuego, yer doen
<Xenguy> GeorgeAScott: or even s/rsync/unison/
<tonyyarusso> Grr, I don't remember.  How do I make irssi beep the system bell on hilight?
<Juzzy> now what?
<cafuego> lgc: (Yes, dpkg -P doesn't undo manual chanegs you did)
<ddonky> oskude - thanks
<nickrud> garg, someone pruned :)
<cafuego> Juzzy: Adjust mixer levels and attempt autio playback.
<Keyframe> which firewall for ubuntu? :)
<nickrud> shorewall
<Xenguy> Keyframe: I vote shorewall also, but it ain't gui
<Juzzy> cafuego, no audio coming from video files..
<Juzzy> oh hang on
<tatters> so I cd to /var/www/html/  then nano I have a blank screeen with new file at bottom
<cafuego> Juzzy: hit the power on teh speakers
<Keyframe> I'll leave the comfort then :)
<Keyframe> shorewall it is then.. you guys help alot :)
<nickrud> the only firewall in main, so that's what I recommend
* Keyframe shares some virtual beer
<tatters> I see no ption to create a new file?
<nickrud> *firewall builder, that is
<Xenguy> Keyframe: its got good documentation - see the 'quickstart' page
<cafuego> tatters: ctrl-o
<Xenguy> !beer
* ubotu pours xenguy a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<lgc> cafuego, good. I'll keep the "acpi -AV" part for a cron script (although I wish my humble Pentium-M could endure more punishment).
<Juzzy> oooh i heard that ubuntu BLIP noise
<cafuego> tatters: That's "Save as..."
<satan> tatters: try nano new_filename
<Xenguy> ahhh
<Juzzy> woot for audio, now to try mp3s
<satan> tatters: that'll create the file with that name
<felipito> nickrud, hi, I'm back with no luck.
<ddonky> anyone know what pmount is?
<cafuego> lgc: Google for "mineral oil cooling" <heh>
<Macca> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<Juzzy> hmm wheres xmms, finds package doover wacker
<cafuego> !tell Juzzy -about restrictedformats
<ddonky> i get this error, http://pastebin.com/583098
<cafuego> Juzzy: That page would be very useful at this point.
<Juzzy> sweet
<Juzzy> mucho thanks bro
<nickrud> felipito, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Delvien> anyone gotten ATI drivers to work in 2.6.15-17 kernel ?
<nickrud> felipito, I've been lurking :)
<chmod775> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cafuego> Juzzy: Oh, you will want to add "snd-intel8x0" on a line by itself (without quotes) in /etc/modules at thios point.
<cafuego> Juzzy: that will load the sound driver at bootup.
<lgc> cafuego, I will. Meanwhile, you tell me where I can get my cat trained to walk on a leash.
<felipito> nickrud, thanks., let me try
* Xenguy hands lgc a whip...
<nickrud> felipito, after you've done that, come back
<cafuego> lgc: If it's not too old, it'll get used to it within 15 minutes. (get a harness, don't trust the collar)
<felipito> nickrud, ok
* nickrud just says, get a release manager. They know cats
<Juzzy> YOOOOHOOOO!!! SOUND!!
<Juzzy> wit the moozac!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Xenguy> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c220-239-155-248.eburwd1.vic.optusnet.com.au]  by tritium
<Juzzy> cafuego, which is the best text editor
<Juzzy> ?
<oskude> cool, johnny bravo on kabel1...
<Madpilot> lgc, Linux users should always be cat people. After all, there's a "cat" command, but no "dog" command in *nix :P
<HappyFool> tritium: what is this dcc string 0 thing ?
<Juzzy> cafuego, this sound driver seems a bit buggy, audio is a bit distorted.. :/
<HappyFool> !info dog
<ubotu> dog: (Enhanced replacement for cat), section universe/text, is optional. Version: 1.7-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<tritium> HappyFool: it's an exploit
<Juzzy> but still its sound :D
<cafuego> Madpilot: You are miostaken.
<lgc> cafuego, I figure he'll climb up my leg at the first chance. But I think I got a whip(ping?) for going off topic here. Madpilot, you're right! (never tought of it)
<cafuego> Madpilot: Though admittedly 'dog' cannot be an improved cat.
<Madpilot> cafuego, evidently I am - had no idea there was a "dog" app... hehe
<Keyframe> my cat looks at ubuntu on laptop right now
<Madpilot> lgc, nobody ever got in trouble for talking about cats :P
<nickrud> my cat once crashed my machine. no lie
<cafuego> Juzzy: Turn the PCM volume down to > 90%. (Same for the other volumes). If it persists, it'll probably get fixed as the driver matures.
<Delvien> Can anyone help me with this error message while setting up ATI drivers  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 seems to contain
<Delvien>       unconfigured kernel source!
<cafuego> Juzzy: nvidia have a habit of NOT supporting open developers with hardware specs :-(
<Juzzy> cafuego, will the driver update itself or will that tray icon tell  me?
<HappyFool> Delvien: install the appropriate linux-headers package (possibly linux-headers-386)
<cafuego> Delvien: You wanted linux-headers-$(uname -r)   - not the source tree.
<Xenguy> great - dcc is blocked :-(
<Xenguy> woo fricken hoo
<nickrud> is there any vid card manufacturer that has ever been 'open source friendly'
<cafuego> Juzzy: It will only be updated with new kernels. Not scheduled until April 20 (When Ubuntu 6.04 is released).
<dstryr> does xmms play video?
<marlun> Is there a problem with Ubuntu and Soundblaster Live? I can't get my soundcard to work. =/
<lgc> cafuego, thanks for the enlightment. Didn't know either. By the way, and excuse once more my ignorace (Hee-ho!), but what is this ubotu thing that puzzles me so much?
<oskude> HappyFool, http://bloggage.org/archives/94-Another-Courtesy-Problem-Netgear-Routers-and-a-New-Exploit.html
<jariep1_> nickrud, intel i think
<dstryr> or just audio?
<cafuego> nickrud: Not over the past 5 years...
<Delvien> cafuego i have he headers
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell lgc about yourself
<cafuego> nickrud: ATI used to be good, I think.. and matrox.
<Xenguy> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<cafuego> Delvien: Make sure /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build points at those.
<Delvien> cafuego wait im running 686 , and it needs 386
<nickrud> matrox, yeah, I do remember them. Alas
<Madpilot> lgc, ubotu is the most intelligent user of this channel
<jariep1_> nickrud, intel publishes enough information about their video cards to develop open source drivers from, from what i have heard
<HappyFool> oskude: ty
<dstryr> does xmms play video?
<cafuego> jariep1_: calling their stuff 'video card' is taking liberties, I think ;-)
<lgc> Madpilot, at least I know ubotu doesn't do little girls...
<Juzzy> dstryr, use vlc for video
<nickrud> jariep1_, intel seems nice overall (thankfully, i'm insulated from them by the devels). I hope it's a trend
<Delvien> cafuego http://pastebin.com/583112
<Madpilot> lgc, huh?
<cafuego> Delvien: fglrx wants 386 on a 686 kernel?
<Delvien> cafuego sorta
<Xenguy> lgc: no, you need Gary Glitter for that =)
<cafuego> !lart ATI
<nickrud> well, we know who googles news
<Delvien> cafuego even tho i run 686 it can still run the 386 drivers no problem , installing them is a bit different
<marlun> Someone who can try and help me get my soundcard working with Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> nickrud: BBC
<cafuego> Delvien: Are you not confusing 'i386' with '386'?
<nickrud> Xenguy, I think we're flirting around the edge here :)
<Delvien> cafuego maybe.... lol
<Xenguy> nickrud: if you say so =)
<lgc> Madpilot, yesterday ubotu invited me over for a private chat, but always anwered something stupid, including the answer to "do you do little girls?" I got fed up with such an autistic companion...
* nickrud 's been kicked once, that was enough
<lgc> Xenguy, you lost me on that. Can you explain it to someone so naive as yours truly?
<nickrud> rflmao
<Delvien> cafuego well i can use the powerstate feature, lemme restart really quick sometimes the drivers will run errors but still work ( thats ATI for ya )
<Xenguy> lgc: there is nothing to lose - no worries
<nickrud> lgc, ubotu's a very useful bot
<Madpilot> lgc, hehe - some of the bot's "I don't know" answers are... entertaining... a while ago it would ask if you were taking drugs, though
<Juzzy> !jre
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Juzzy
<nickrud> I ask it questions in private all the time
<Juzzy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Xenguy> Madpilot: oh the 'crack' cracks :-)
<cafuego> ubotu: you suck
<ubotu> Like a black hole!
<Xenguy> Madpilot: excellent I thought
<Madpilot> Xenguy, yeah - but those are gone
<HappyFool> heh
<Xenguy> Madpilot: pity
<mordof> question: im trying to compile SDL_mixer, how do i compile it with ogg support?
* suryam slaps ubotu with a trout
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<lgc> Madpilot, I did too, yesterday. He didn't admit to smoking pot.
<tatters> how do I reply to someone in room without having to type the whole name out?
* cafuego didn't think format support wa sa function of mixer
<Xenguy> Madpilot: it's important culturally to not get *too* sanitized (me thinks)
<mrimbert> tatters: tab-completion
<HappyFool> mordof: at a guess you'll need at least the libogg-dev package
<suryam> tatters: press tab
<Madpilot> tatters, use the tab key after you type the first 3 or 4 letter
<nickrud> tatters, type a few chars, hit <tab> key
<Madpilot> s
<Xenguy> tatters: tab
<mordof> HappyFool, k, ill try that. thanks
<nickrud> tatters, but, be prepared for screwups
<tatters> mrimbert: thnx :))
<Juzzy> Whats the difference between Blackdown java and sun java? :S
<cafuego> Madptab: it's not working
<zezu> cc is g++ ?
<mustard5> Juzzy, Blackdown is old :)
<cafuego> zezu: amongst other things
<Juzzy> mustard5, does it still work with azureues? :D
<oskude> Juzzy, the "maker"
<crouchingMonkey> when i type the path of my home dir it says "No such file or directory" but the folder is there
<mustard5> Juzzy, dont know
<zezu> hmm, i just removed 4.x and installed 3.4 and bash can't find cc
<Juzzy> hmm
<crouchingMonkey> can someone give me a hand
<mordof> checking for Ogg Vorbis headers and libraries... no
<mordof>    how do i get those
<Juzzy> sun java just looks insanely harder to install
<nickrud> Juzzy, blackdown was the original port of java to linux, and still has rights of distribution. it's at 1.4.2, sun's is at 1.5+
<cafuego> Juzzy: mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl -> Java 1.5.0 packages.
<HappyFool> zezu: it's probably called gcc-3.4
<mustard5> Juzzy, it can be ..but there are .deb installers around
<mustard5> Juzzy, try !javadeb with ubotu
<Juzzy> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/
<zezu> HappyFool, i have that installed
<luniz___> DCC SEND "1234567891011"
<luniz___> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<wastrel> whee
<virogenesis> Juzzy,  might aswell go for sun's
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<cafuego> Never mind :-P
<wastrel> irritating exploit kiddies
<HappyFool> zezu: i mean, the executable is probably called that
<Juzzy> yer Sun = originals so yes
<wastrel> should be an automated k-line
<Madpilot> cafuego, bleh
<zezu> uh
<felipito> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9704
<zezu> why would it do that ?
<cafuego> wastrel: I wonder how many of those tards found out their OWN modem was vulnerable.
<mustard5> cafuego, hehe
<zezu> cc is the C++ copmiler i think, and "gcc" works fine
<Juzzy> How do i install the .deb package once i have it?
* Xenguy wants to send Edgar.mp3 to Juzzy's new sound...
<cafuego> zezu: On linuix , cc *is* gcc.
<Madpilot> cafuego, I just pm'd lilo with that tard's nick
<Juzzy> haha
<virogenesis> dpkg -i package name Juzzy
<cafuego> Madptab: cool
<zezu> damn gcc isn't found
<Juzzy> virogenesis,  thanks
<cafuego> zezu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HappyFool> zezu: is gcc-3.4 found ?
<lgc> ubotu tell Madpilot about your doing drugs
<jb1> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> heh
<nalioth> who rang?
<zezu> HappyFool, yes your right
<Xenguy> zezu: install build-essential
<nalioth> cafuego: yes?
<cafuego> nalioth: The DCC fairy
<mrimbert> cafuego: again?
<Madpilot> nalioth, another exploitmoron - I already pm'd lilo
<zezu> Xenguy, cafuego, i don't want gcc4.x
<HappyFool> zezu: what're you trying to build?
<zezu> that will install 4.x
<nickrud> felipito, there should have been *some* reference to the packages on the command line; where are they?
<cafuego> zezu: Why not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mrimbert]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-34-123-106.ptld.qwest.net]  by nalioth
<zezu> vanilla binutils and a kernel
<Xenguy> zezu: then apt-get gcc-3.4 or whatever
<lgc> Madpilot, you see, he's not so smart!
<virogenesis> Juzzy,  also make sure you do update alternative once you've installed you'll notice openoffice runs better then
<zezu> i already have them, should i just use a symlink to gcc ?
<Juzzy> hmm ok
<tatters> thanx everyone for info, best community in universe o0 (or should that be multiverse) anyways  thnxs for all ya help  bed/time 06:30 and its way beyond for me :(  cpl hrs sleep I will be rearing to go again
<Juzzy> virgomoon, and how do i do that
<zezu> or is there a proper way to get it to do that ?
<mordof> zezu, are you trying to compile something that needs 3.4?
<cafuego> zezu: Yeh, in /usr/local/bin
<zezu> mordof, yes
<felipito> nickrud, nope
<mordof> zezu, type: export CC=gcc-3.4
<HappyFool> zezu: try 'export CC=gcc-3.4' and then do your make/configure stuff
<mordof> before doing the setup
<cafuego> mordof: That won't wrok on a kernel.
<zezu> ah thats a good idea as well, thx
<felipito> nickrud, I have changed the nv for nvidia in xorg.conf but when it wants to run it tries to start but the logo seems out of reslution and it freezes there.
<mordof> hes trying to compile a kernel and hes running into that problem!?!?!
<HappyFool> there is an entry in the kernel Makefile to specify the c-compiler, isn't there?
<cafuego> mordof: Breezy has a gcc 3.4 kernel and gcc 4.0 userspace.
<cafuego> HappyFool: yes
<virogenesis> Juzzy,  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mordof> hmmm
<lgc> Well, cafuego, Xenguy and Madpilot (and the rest of the world). It's time to hit the pillow and catch a few zees. Good night from Mexico City. Ai' nos vemos, cabrones!
<zezu> wonder how long this is going to take
<Madpilot> later, lgc
<felipito> nickrud, and when I try glxgears it says "segmentation fault"
<Wolfwood> Noapte buna
<zezu> a while i'd imagine
<Xenguy> lgc: hasta luego :-)
<mordof> how do i get oggvorbis headers and librarys??
<HappyFool> zezu: have you done a kernel compile before?
<cafuego> Un cafe negro por favor.
<Wolfwood> libraries, dude
<mordof> lol, wtf..
<zezu> HappyFool, yes but just a rebuild with all prebuilt packages
<mordof> how did i do that
<zezu> it only took a sec
<HappyFool> mordof: 'sudo apt-get install libogg-dev' , same thing with libvorbis-dev
<suryam> cafuego: No! El cafe es muy malo!
<zezu> but i'm building a whole toolkit
<zezu> (so building my own distro, but just the base software)
<cafuego> The coffee is very *what? ?
<Juzzy> where do i extract apps to
<Wolfwood> I'd like to turn an old Power Mac into a dumb terminal to my Linux machine :)
<suryam> bad ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<nickrud> felipito, hm, what nvidia card do you have?
<cafuego> suryam: No, my coffee isn't bad.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> Wolfwood: define "old"
<zezu> i think its Glibc that is going to take a while
<zezu> I know i built a whole toolchain for sony psp and that took a while
<felipito> nickrud, eVGA GeForce FX 5500
* cafuego gives zezu a pained look
<Wolfwood> Have a Performa 6214 (PPC 603 @ 75 MHz
<HappyFool> zezu: you've seen the kernelhowto on the wiki? fwiw, I find kernel building and installing an extremely frustrating experience (maybe it was just the rtai patches)
<Wolfwood> Also have a Power Mac 7200 and Starmax 3000 available. Faster machines
<zezu> damn i'm already getting errors
* suryam hands cafuego a bottle of cold milk ;)
<zezu> HappyFool, yes i'm not disallusioned that its going to be a friendly process
<cafuego> Wolfwood: *nod* You'll want a small MacOS 8 partition on those, so you cna bootstrap Linux hsing 'bootx'.
* maxkelley returns and hugs whoever's available
<cafuego> suryam: Yuck. get that away from my coffee.
<nickrud> felipito, then I cannot understand, why the aptitude install line I gave you, along with changing nv to nvidia in xorg.conf didn't work. It's worked so many times
<Wolfwood> I've been there before.
<dstryr> what's other video player out there other than vlc?
<dstryr> and mplayer
<Wolfwood> Back in the days of Linux PPC 1999 and 2000
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps dstryr around a bit with a large trout
<HappyFool> xine
<Wolfwood> Helix?
<cafuego> totem
<Keyframe> well ubuntu doesn't have a clue I closed the lid on my laptop.. could I somehow put it in sleep in cli? so that the screen isn't on while lid is closed?
<mordof> iG-Shoot-Me, are you on mirc?
<redblade> Okay wel I'll put the MySQL problem to the side for a while and see if I can't fix the 3rd problem
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps cafuego around a bit with a large trout
<cafuego> Wolfwood: I advise against trying to run Gnome on any of them, though :-)
<dstryr> ?
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps iG-Shoot-Me around a bit with a large trout
<nickrud> what is it with large trouts?
* cafuego slaps iG-Shoot-Me around a bit with a default MIRC script
* Xenguy shoots the trout...
<_keroppi_> I have libdvdread3 installed, but I've tried a few sources that claim to have libdvdcss2, but it doesn't appear to be there. Has libdvdcss2 been changed to another package name?
<wastrel> nickrud:  mirc macro
<nickrud> eat them
<wastrel> nickrud:  /trout <nick>
* cafuego smokes the trout
<felipito> nickrud, that's what I don't understand. I had an old legacy one and it worked fine when I changed the nv to nvidia.
<nickrud> wastrel, oh, one of those things. doh
<Wolfwood> Thing is cafuego, a dumb terminal shouldn't be doing all that much work on its own. I want them to connect to my Fedora Core Mac Mini, say, and let it do all the work. Then I could effectively use this machine from another spot in my apartment
<redblade> Okay basically, When I try to burn my Cd's
<Xenguy> cafuego: I never inhaled
* maxkelley wants a dumb terminal
<cafuego> Wolfwood: Aaah!
<mordof> felipito, having trouble installing nvidia drivers?
<zezu> hmm. ar.c is the broke, wish i wasn't doing this already
<redblade> It's low quality sound, and it jumps even when the song itself is fine.
<wastrel> maxkelley:  they're called thin clients these days i think :] 
<maxkelley> where do you get those things anyway?
<dniesen> still fun to say dumb though
<redblade> how do I fix this?
<Wolfwood> So I imagine some tiny Linux installation with a vnc app running?
<nickrud> felipito, try nvidia-glx-legacy, then. Don't make sense to me, though.
<cafuego> Wolfwood: I wonder if those macs support etherboot at all...
<maxkelley> wastrel: i know.. I like dumb terminal better though :)
<felipito> mordof, yep, for a FX 5500
<redblade> I have grip, k3b and Serpentine
<_keroppi_> Does anyone know how to play DVDs in ubuntu? I can't seem to find libdvdcss2 in the repository...
<mordof> felipito, nooo dont do legacy! hold on i have a guide for you
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Wolfwood> Well, Macs do have net booting available.. It was a feature of OS X server way back.
<mordof> felipito, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<felipito> mordof, tell me
<mordof> follow that for your situation.. it will work perfect
<mordof> (hopefully)
<cafuego> Wolfwood: Yes, but OSX was never really designed for pre-G3 macs.
<mordof> it worked for me
* nickrud wishes mordof some luck
<Wolfwood> What I mean is, you could boot your clients from the OS X servedr
<Wolfwood> No hard disk
<cafuego> Wolfwood: How old is that FC installation on the mac mini?
<mordof> felipito, what is happening when you try to install the drivers?
<redblade> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Wolfwood> The first distro to support PPC - FC 4
<felipito> mordof, ok, let me try.
<cafuego> Wolfwood: Have a look at k12ltsp
<Wolfwood> What is it
<felipito> mordof, It doesn't start the X
<cafuego> Wolfwood: fc4 should also support ltsp actually, which would be what you're after.
<dstryr> what's other video player out there other than vlc?
<Wolfwood> ok :)
<mordof> felipito, gives you an error? cant display on 0:0 or w/e?
<wastrel> redblade:  maybe you're burning the CD too fast and getting a poor quality disk?
<dniesen> dstryr: xine, mplayer
<cafuego> ltsp is cool with a calital cool.
<nickrud> xine, mplayer
<redblade> wastrel, Possibly to fast
<nickrud> xine better for dvd's, mplayer for the web
<redblade> that could be right
<Xenguy> A funny thing about regret is that it's better to regret something you have done, than something you haven't done...  and BTW, if you see yer Mom this weekend, could ya be sure an' tell her ...
<cafuego> Wolfwood: it netbooks the terminals disklessly, then gives you an ssh-tunneled gfx login on the server.
<mordof> felipito, follow method 2 in that guide
<redblade> I'll check
<felipito> mordof, no, nothing. and when I change the nv to nvidia it kind of freezes
<wastrel> edubuntu has easyish ltsp setup stuff doesn't it?
<nickrud> Xenguy, that is a very narrow edge to walk.
<cafuego> wastrel: Yes, but that does NOT include Macs.
<Xenguy> nickrud: a razors edge indeed :-)
<Wolfwood> My goodness, it looks divine. They've had support from Red Hat too - just the people I'd hope to see there under the circumstance :D
<newuser> could I use gparted to convert an ntfs partition to something I can access fron ubuntu? Have a bad/corrupt ntldr on the ntfs partition.
<cafuego> Wolfwood: An easier middle-ground would be to install X on each of the clients and simply use xdmcp.
<nickrud> Xenguy, you could almost use that as a definition of life :)
<Wolfwood> "K12LTSP is based on RedHat Fedora Linux and the LTSP terminal server packages."
<Wolfwood> Hehe
<Xenguy> nickrud: heheh
<cafuego> Wolfwood: tunneling X over ssh on a 75MHz 603 might be pushing it.
<psusi> newuser, ubuntu can read ntfs just fine
<mordof> felipito, hmm.. well try the method you think suits your situation.. i dunno, it might help.. it might now
<Wolfwood> Hm
<mordof> felipito, not*
<psusi> newuser, as for converting... you can't
<cafuego> The 7200 would certainly do poo (they were LEMONS!)
<Wolfwood> xdmcp is different from that, or what?
* cafuego threw out two yesterday
<nickrud> Xenguy, but as they say, better to have loved and lost ..
<felipito> mordof, ok, thank you
* Xenguy ^5s nickrud 
<cafuego> Wolfwood: Yes, xdmcp isn't tunneled, so less secure, but possibly faster on slow hardware.
<Wolfwood> Ah
* Xenguy bans keithhhhhhhhh 
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps Xenguy around a bit with a large trout
<cafuego> Wolfwood: for xdmcp you'd also want  a local minimal HD install of system + X server + login manager
<dstryr> what's other video player out there other than vlc?
<Xenguy> iGad_work: lose the mirc script dude :P
<newuser> psusi: can't get the ntfs partition to mount. is there another way to get in to ntfs. I am more used to XP, new to linux.
<psusi> newuser, why can't you get it to mount?
<oskude> dstryr, you have answers like twice allready...
<dstryr> ?
<newuser> psusi: it does not like me?
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps iG-Shoot-Me around a bit with a large trout
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps iG-Shoot-Me around a bit with a large trout
<dstryr> other than mplayer and vlc
<psusi> newuser, don't guess... what's the error message
<dniesen> dstryr:  XINE
<dniesen> for the third time
<nickrud> dstryr, that only leaves xine
<oskude> dstryr, read your chat log....
<Amaranth> iG-Shoot-Me: Please stop that.
<newuser> psusi: trying again to get error messages. sorry.
<nickrud> xine-ui package
<redblade> wastrel, what would be an acceptable speed?
<cafuego> dstryr: Run 'apt-cache search video player' in a terminal.
<oskude> dstryr, apt-cache search video player
<oskude> cafuego, you beated me ;)
* oskude has to stay awake still 1.5h... 
* cafuego beats oskude
<wastrel> redblade:  i dunno - never really burn disks....  slower :] 
<redblade> lol
<Xenguy> pummel pummel
<cafuego> nothing like searing pain to keep you focused ;-)
<redblade> anyone then? what is a good speed to burn disks at?
<nickrud> oskude, trying to beat jet lag?
<cafuego> Xenguy: that's double-funny if you're dutch
<cafuego> redblade: Depends on the disk.
<Xenguy> cafuego: I'm not, but enjoy hearing so :-)
<dniesen> 1x is kind of fun for nostalgia's sake
<wastrel> redblade:  i think it's a trial-and-error thing.
<nickrud> redblade, I've heard 4x max for iso's, but I've had no problems at any speed (I pay premiums)
<cafuego> redblade: Also, you probably need temperature, not speed.
<oskude> nickrud, nope, drug store opening times :)
<nickrud> oskude, you in nl?
<redblade> cafuego, temeperature?
<oskude> if i fall a sleep now, i wont get up before they close,
<psusi> if it doesn't work at the max speed that the media is rated for, then either the drive or the media is defective
<_keroppi_> Does anyone have dvd playback working on ubuntu? If so, where did you get libdvdcss from?
<cafuego> redblade: Yes, ignition temperature.
<oskude> nickrud, nope, the land next right to it :)
<Xenguy> !coffee
<ubotu> 418 I'm a teapot
<redblade> Um... Okay then
<Xenguy> heh
<wastrel> mmm this dcc business reminds me of winnuke
<nickrud> umbke, north or east or north?
<wastrel> one of the reasons i ditched win95 for linux in the first place
<nickrud> *south, duh
<cafuego> redblade: I cna bun DATA/AUDIO at up to 48x (max) but Ubuntu CD's don't like going at over 8x.
<psusi> wow...winnuke... I've not heard that in a LONG time... that was even before the redbutton one wasn't it?
<lukey-> how do i install java firefox plugin in 6.04?
<cafuego> nickrud: not much land west and north of .nl
<wastrel> never heard of redbutton
<HappyFool> _keroppi_: looked here? http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/  -- that's from /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<nickrud> cafuego, denmark, and I didn't say west (I read it again)
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<psusi> wastrel, was a program that would establish an SMB connection to a share with null user credentials... by default there was a fair amount of damage you could do to a system like that
<cafuego> nickrud: Well, that leaves north ;-)  Denmark is north of .de, not north of .nl.
<_keroppi_> HappyFool: What happened? Why has it become so hard to get dvd working out of the box? Did something legal clamp down on debian or ubuntu?
* cafuego refers _keroppi_to the MPAA website
<wastrel> _keroppi_:  that's it in a nutshell.  it's illegal to decode dvd's on linux
<marlun> Is there a way to change what output plugin that Rythmbox Music Player uses? Because I can get sound out of XMMS but not from Rythmbox?
<psusi> wastrel, I remember when NT4 SP2 came out... I think that's what fixed winnuke or something like that... bunch of retards in #windowsnt on efnet were saying not to install sp2 because it caused breakage
<wastrel> _keroppi_:  at least in the USA...
<_keroppi_> wastrel: When did this change from before?
<_keroppi_> Man, the USA is falling apart
<wastrel> _keroppi_:  the DMCA
<psusi> wastrel, even started yelling at newcomers asking simple questions about it
<Delvien> Can anyone help me patch wine please?
<Xenguy> Amerika!
<HappyFool> _keroppi_: i'm not familiar with the details, but I believe there's US legislation like the DMCA. Also, ubuntu's backer is eminently sue-able
<nickrud> cafuego, as the crow flies ? sorta?
<redblade> Raise your hand if you use K3B, 'cause I need help
<wastrel> psusi:  heh i was on linux at that point & not paying attention to 'doze spliots :] 
<cafuego> nickrud: No, not a chance.
<TraceGreen> hello, i ask this question in debian channel, no one answer me. so i try to here, i cat /proc/meminfo, it shows: "MemTotal: 1036116 kB", my memory is 512MB, but does /proc/meminfo show my memory is 1G?
<psusi> wastrel, so I fired up redbutton and proceeded ot rename all of their networking components to obscene things ;)
<nickrud> bummer
<cafuego> TraceGreen: Got 512Mb swap?
<TraceGreen> cafuego, in /proc/meminfo, does "memtotal" means actual memory+ swap?
<cafuego> Hmmmno, it seems you would indeed have 1GB, not 512Mb.
<cafuego> TraceGreen: just checked, no, it only counts ram.
<TraceGreen> cafuego, but really! my ram is 512MB!
<Wolfwood> I found the coolest error 404 page ever
<Wolfwood> http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/mini/other-formats/html_single/XDM-Xterm.html
<cafuego> TraceGreen: What does 'free' say?
<dniesen> must be dual-core RAM ;)
<TraceGreen> cafuego, how can i see the size of swap?
<TraceGreen> cafuego, Mem:       1036116(total)
<cafuego> Are you running DBLSPACE.SYS in ndiswrapper? ;-)
<cafuego> TraceGreen: You have 1GB.
<Delvien> cafuego know anything about patching Wine with the WoW patch or who i should talk to?
<nickrud> Wolfwood, garish, even
<TraceGreen> cafuego, are you sure? i just have 512MB ram...
<Wolfwood> Ich verstehe nicht, nickrud
<cafuego> TraceGreen: No, you computer says you have twice that.
<psusi> TraceGreen, no, you have a gig... you are mistaken for some reason
<wastrel> TraceGreen:  is this a laptop?
<zezu> ah well, so far so good
<TraceGreen> wastrel, PC.
<nickrud> Wolfwood, garish, as in clashing colors
<zezu> gcc is compiling itself in loops
<Wolfwood> Ah, very true
<HappyFool> TraceGreen: do you get a memory count on boot-up ?
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Can someone help me?
<Wolfwood> Any fans of Ladytron in here?
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Rawr...
<Wolfwood> Hm
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> I can't get my screen resolution to change.
<Wolfwood> Oh
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Everything is way too big.
<TraceGreen> HappyFool, how can i get memory count? i don't know.
<nickrud> !fix
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Wolfwood> The larger resolutions aren't available in the screen res pane, then?
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Video resuliton?
<nickrud> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja, see the ubotu link just above, try that first
<HappyFool> TraceGreen: it's more-or-less the first thing I see when I turn my computer on
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Okay, I'll try it.
<Delvien> im curious what does it mean when someone says SET THE FOLLOWING ??? [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Alsa Driver]  "DevicePCM1"="default"
<keithhhhhhhhh> I have a fat32 partition on my HD any tips to make this partition read/writeable??
<TraceGreen> ok , i try to reboot and check it in bios.
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> keithhhhhhhhh, the good part of that ubotu above is the wiki link.
<Wolfwood> Anyone tell me if there's a real advantage to using that 686 kernel (I think) that's listed in the package manager on a 1.5 GHz AMD chip? Does Ubuntu take better advantage of it that way?
<zezu> does ubuntu mount ntfs w/ write support by default ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> Ill give a check thanks  ;)
<nickrud> Wolfwood, use the -k7 version for an amd, (some say it matters)
<dniesen> FAT32 should be pretty easily writable
<kuja> DCC SEND "wtfbbqhahaha123456789"
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> How do i run a command?
<HappyFool> Wolfwood: i use the -k7 on my athlon (err, i think). can't say i really notice a difference
<dniesen> mounting it as type vfat
<zezu> connection reset by beer
<Wolfwood> Ah. I do want to use that PC for some Linux gaming if possible, so I wonder if it'll help at all
<kuja> DCC SEND "wtfbbqhahaha123456789" 0 0 0
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> o.O
<nickrud> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja, applications->accessories->terminal, that's where you 'run commands'
<Xenguy> kuja: die
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> :( How do I run a command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kuja!*@*]  by tritium
<barelystable> open a terminal and type
<Wolfwood> By typing aSLdfjKLSDJflkja
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> o.O
<nickrud> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja, open a terminal (as I mentioned above) and type the commands as given on the page
<HappyFool> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja: do you have a menu at the top left called 'Accessories' ?
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> o.O
<HappyFool> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja: oops, i meant, 'Applications' ?
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<HappyFool> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja: ok, click on that. Then click on 'Accessories' and then 'Terminal'
<aSLdfjKLSDJflkja> Brb, I'm going to change my name.
<Wolfwood> Another question now - should I choose to uninstall the 386 kernel while getting the k7 version?
<nickrud> aSLdfjKLSDJflkja, thank you :)
<barelystable> haha
<ubuntu_> Okay, I'm back.
<HappyFool> Wolfwood: i wouldn't (just in case)
<ubuntu_> Rawr.
<Wolfwood> Just want to be sure it uses the new one.
<nickrud> Wolfwood, no. Always keep a 386 kernel around, it runs on most machines you may move this hard drive to.
<x-MistakeN-x> Okay, this is sdkjflsdjfkj or whatever.
<x-MistakeN-x> Okay, so what were you saying?
<Wolfwood> Heh, that Linux installation isn't that important to me..
<Wolfwood> I just want to be sure that it'll use that new kernel automagically
<x-MistakeN-x> Okay, I'm in terminal
<HappyFool> x-MistakeN-x: click Applications, then click on 'Accessories' and then 'Terminal'
<HappyFool> ah, ok
<x-MistakeN-x> In.
<oskude> Wolfwood, you tell in /boot/grub/menu.lst which kernel you want to run (will be added automaticly when you install new kernel)
<Wolfwood> Ah
<nickrud> Wolfwood, then install linux-k7
<x-MistakeN-x> So how do I run it?
<wastrel> x-MistakeN-x:  i'd like to introduce you to the /nick command
<oskude> Wolfwood, and then you have all kernels as option to boot in the grub menu at bootup
<wastrel> x-MistakeN-x:  you can change your name by typing  /nick newname
<x-MistakeN-x> Ah, thank you
<TraceGreen> well, it is 1G.
<cafuego> TraceGreen: There ya go, free ram upgrade ;-)
<HappyFool> heh
<oskude> lol
<HappyFool> ram doubles every time you install ubuntu!
<x-MistakeN-x> O.O I dont know how to run the code.
<cafuego> Doesn;t linux just rock?
<oskude> :)
<Wolfwood> Hm, ok.
<zezu> linux would rock a lot more if i had a nvidia card
<Wolfwood> Thank y'all
<zezu> i'm half tempted to use this TNT2 or the voodeoo3 i have
<cafuego> zezu: Lots of shops sell those.
<wastrel> grats TraceGreen you have more ram than i do :] 
<zezu> cafuego, they aren't exactly cheap though if you want a good one
<wastrel> x-MistakeN-x:  what code is this you want to run?
<zezu> therein lies the problem
<cafuego> zezu: That depends.
<nickrud> zezu, I've used both a nvidia and a voodoo3, fork the money over for an nvidia
<cafuego> zezu: a 5200FX should cost you approx US$50 or less.
<Wolfwood> Actually, looks like the package manager wants to remove the 386 packages by itself
<Teltariat> greets folks
<zezu> cafuego, i dont want a cheap POS
<Teltariat> quick question
<zezu> i have a radeon 9800 pro now
<x-MistakeN-x> Wastrel, how do I do taht?
<cafuego> zezu: Well, you can't have it both ways.
<zezu> i need the vram for multiple reasons
<Teltariat> on 2nd thought...nevermind...
<Wolfwood> I remember I installed the 686 kernel onto an old Pentium II system, and I'm pretty sure it got slower after that.
<Teltariat> I was going to ask how security updates are managed in Ubuntu
* cafuego submits a "cheap POS' nvidia would be better than "any ati" when it comes to Linux.
<Francisco> when I connect the web cam at my pc. the pc stops completly... can somebody help me??
<x-MistakeN-x> Yo Wastrel
<Wolfwood> Anyone have thoughts about Apple's new Intel Mac Mini?
<zezu> well for now none of the 3d apps or emulators i work on will see a linux port, i'll just play with other things
<cge> cafuego: some ati cards work decently
<nickrud> Wolfwood, yeah, I want one, and wanna know how efi works
<Wolfwood> What's efi?
<Francisco> when I connect the web cam at my pc. the pc stops completly... can somebody help me??
<Francisco> when I connect the web cam at my pc. the pc stops completly... can somebody help me??
<Francisco> when I connect the web cam at my pc. the pc stops completly... can somebody help me??
<cge> Francisco: please don't repeat things.
<Xenguy> !tell Francisco about repeat
<Delvien> dont repeat things  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Teltariat> Spamming the channel doesn't help you get answers faster.
<x-MistakeN-x> o.O
<zezu> i'm not going backwards to a card i dont want and i'm not paying $500 for a new vid card just b/c linux dislikes my ati card, so i'll just rough it out till i replace this box
<Wolfwood> It just gets you flamed
<x-MistakeN-x> Wastrel o.O Are you there?
<nickrud> Wolfwood, I may have the acronym wrong, but I'm going to need to know how that bios replacement works
<zezu> or ignored
<x-MistakeN-x> How do I talk to you in red?
<Madpilot> Wolfwood, or kicked...
<zezu> or banned
<Wolfwood> Ah
<Teltariat> lol.
<Xenguy> Francisco: in fact, it gets you /ignored
<Teltariat> Any more? :)
<Delvien> yay for /ignore
<Madpilot> Teltariat, kickbanned? :P
<Teltariat> heh
<zezu> x-MistakeN-x, just by saying their nick first (if they are using xchat or something that highlights)
<Wolfwood> You wondering what Apple did to the sytem to begin with, or how to replace their crap with something without DRM?
<nickrud> I've never ignored anyone (here)
<cafuego> cge: True, 9250's and lower are supposed to work OK.
<Teltariat> I don't want to repeat myself either, but I'm wondering if I could get an answer or a pointer on the question I had above.
<x-MistakeN-x> wastrel hi
<zezu> else its a /notice, but those are considered annoying at times
<x-MistakeN-x> o.O
<x-MistakeN-x> wastrel: hi
<x-MistakeN-x> o.O
<Wolfwood> I haven't been around here enough to ignore anyone yet :D
<Wolfwood> And I probably wouldn't anyway
<cge> x-MistakeN-x:  I think putting the nick anywhere works, zezu
<Delvien> i have, but i dont care enough to actually type out /ignore <name>
<nickrud> Teltariat, you didn't really ask, you just said you were gonna ask
<Xenguy> nickrud: I use a half-hour ignore - works pretty well
<zezu> cge, yes it does
<zezu> its a highlight on nick
<x-MistakeN-x> wastrel mines not working though
<x-MistakeN-x> sEE
<nickrud> Xenguy, I don't know how to do that ;(
<x-MistakeN-x> Oops
<Teltariat> nickrud: well.... true. :)  Lets say I did ask. :D
<cafuego> Speaking of, do any PCI-e ATIs work with Xorg, DRM-wise? (without using fglrx)
<Madpilot> x-MistakeN-x, the highlight only works on the reciever's end
<Wolfwood> I just had a goofy thought - make a GUI with a 3D-rendered mouse cursor that points whatever direction you move it in.
<Wolfwood> Optionally just a 2D sprite type
<x-MistakeN-x> Oh.
<x-MistakeN-x> I get it.
<zezu> cafuego, probably more likely than them fixing my cards support
<Teltariat> Wolfwood: Microsoft is going to steal your idea for Vista 2.0
<x-MistakeN-x> I don't know how to run a command.
<wastrel> x-MistakeN-x:  what's not working?
<zezu> i think they realize people are getting pissed by their shoddy linux support
<cafuego> Wolfwood: There's an activex virus for iexplore that does that
<x-MistakeN-x> Oh
<nickrud> Teltariat, they come from security.ubuntu.com ; cat /etc/apt/sources.list shows you exactly where
<x-MistakeN-x> wastrel there you are
<Xenguy> nickrud: with irssi, I have this in my config file: ignore -replies -time 1800
<Wolfwood> Probably. They're always looking for ways to eat up CPU cycles
<zezu> but their screwed, i'll never buy from them again
<Wolfwood> Heh, nice
<Xenguy> nickrud: that ignores nick + replies for a half hour
<nickrud> Xenguy, ah. one of those 'console' apps ;P
<cafuego> zezu: Yah, but for gaming 3D there just isn't a decent choice atm.
<x-MistakeN-x> wastrel: I can't like get the screen resolution to be smaller so I can actually do stuff.
<Wolfwood> Well, the system's running with the K7 kernel now
<Teltariat> nickrud: I'm not running Ubuntu currently; I was just wondering.  Thank you
<zezu> cafuego, there isn't ?
<keithhhhhhhhh> hey guys what torrent client do you guys use?
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: why don't you just make font sizes bigger?
<zezu> i'd have thought a FX7200 would be a good choice
<cafuego> zezu: Not anything with open drivers.
<Teltariat> btdownloadcurses.py
<Delvien> cge none, torrent sucks
<Madpilot> keithhhhhhhhh, the default gnometorrent one
<wastrel> x-MistakeN-x:  that's different from not being able to run code :]   these other guys can help you better than me ;] 
<nickrud> Teltariat, security keeps up pretty well so far
<zezu> ah open drivers are a pipe dream, even nvidia probably isn't going to do that one
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: because, it's way too big.
<zezu> ooh gcc is finished
<Xenguy> nickrud: there's probably a way to do it in xchat
<x-MistakeN-x> wastrel: oh. Someone told me to go to a site and it had a whole bunch of stuff about running codes
<Wolfwood> I like to install Bittornado, but I've never used it yet.
<x-MistakeN-x> I need the screen resolution WAY smaller yo
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: what do you mean? Is your screen resolution too high, or are your fonts too big?
<Wolfwood> It just has a neat name
<cafuego> zezu: True, but then, their closed drivers don't suck as much as some otghers ;-)
<Teltariat> nickrud: good to hear.  I'm considering an OS to run as a Xen guest for in-house web serving and such.  Since FreeBSD isn't readily available in Xen 3 domU form (for a Linux dom0), perhaps Ubuntu may do the trick. :)
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: like, everything is way to big. . . Can you send pictures over this thing?
<nickrud> Xenguy, I'm sure, but unfortunately xchat doesn't seem well documented for a lot of stuff (luckily, it pretty much works for us lazy ones)
<cafuego> zezu: I have a 5700 myself. I wanted a Radeon, but then discovered their drivers (at that time) didn't support amd64 at all.
<Xenguy> nickrud: well whatever works I always say :-)
<nickrud> Teltariat, look at debian directly for that, why deal with overhead
<nickrud> Xenguy, exactly :)
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: Try reducing the font size in System/Preferences/Font. I would guess that is the problem, since large font sizes will expand things.
<cafuego> zezu: I'll be building a new box in the not too distant future, and my only choice appears to be PCI-e. I'd rather prefere a card that can do accelerated 3D with open drivers...
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: yeah, but it's the windows and everything.
<Teltariat> nickrud: you're right.  I already have Gentoo and Debian guests installed.  But I'd like to give Ubuntu a shot
<zezu> i'll be building a new box too, but its going to be a short while
<wastrel> x-MistakeN-x:  i think you want a bigger screen resolution so things on your desktop look smaller
<wastrel> but i have to go to bed.
<zezu> i want to see how HD-DVD vs BlueRay pans out, and see what happens w/ HDCP requirements etc
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: As I was saying, large font sizes will _make_ most everything bigger, since  everything will expand to fit. Are pictures/icons too big too?
<zezu> and i want a bit more of the new hdd tech to be released at a decent price too
<mikex> psusi: sudo mout does not see my ntfs partition...
<zezu> possibly 1TB hdds in a MultiRAID
<x-MistakeN-x> ege: yeah, really big.
<ubuntu> hay
<nickrud> Teltariat, at the level you're using it, I don't think you'll see much difference, debian<->ubuntu
<ubuntu> anyone out there
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: yea, really big.
<zezu> how do i tell if a file is a symlink an where it links to
<zezu> ?
<Xenguy> ubuntu: only us chickens
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: it's like whoa big. I can't really do anything
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: oh - then what does System/Preferences/Screen Resolution say your resolution is?
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: 640X480
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: Ah - can you change it to something bigger?
<Teltariat> nickrud: certainly, however I like Ubuntu's cohesiveness (for lack of a better word. :P )
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: no, that's the probelm
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: Hmmm... what video card do you have?
<cmug> morning, someone once told me how to "reload" ubuntus loop -module. I tried to mount a cd-image from a mounted cd, and now i cant eject the cd because its in use, but the image was never mounted anywhere because max 8 loop devices are in use. how can I increase the number of loop devices?
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: I don't know. It's not my computer. . . But I dont' think that's the problem. I get the normal screen resolutions on windows.
<nickrud> Teltariat, I wrote and rewrote that last line; I like not needing to get into /etc at all in ubuntu, I guess cohesiveness covers that part of it
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: no, it is a problem with Ubuntu configuring X for the video card. Do you know how to use the terminal?
* nickrud waits for 2008, and the challenges that await those who develop. Lurkers rule
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: Nope... wait, should I stop and tell you I'm on Live?
<Wolfwood> Anyone here have thoughts about making an old Power Mac (pre-G3) run PPC Win NT? Far as I know, it'd involve getting it to boot like a PReP
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: Hmm... that could be a problem.
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: How old is the computer?
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: 2004
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: I can't partition the OS, it's like bleh
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: partition? You aren't using the Dapper Flight 4 LiveCD, are you?
<Teltariat> Does anyone have debootstrap installed on their Ubuntu box?
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: no
<Wolfwood> The awesome Ubuntu package manager is all I miss while using Fedora Core. It's got so much cool stuff in it, and it works so wel
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: I have a normal ubuntu disc aswell, it's just not working.
<dumbhead> hello, i tried STFW and it seems like a common problem but the solution i have got does not work
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: Should I use Partition Magic and create a new thing? I didn't try that, I just install the disc....... Do you have aim or msn?
<dumbhead> can anyone help how to get copy+pasting from emacs to firefox works
<Wolfwood> Ich weiss es nicht, Dummkopf
<Xenguy> dumbhead: middle-click ?
<Teltariat> All I need is Ubuntu's "hoary" debootstrap script...... :-/
<dumbhead> Xenguy: nope
<dumbhead> not working
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: if you have aim or msn, I can add you so that I can talk to you from windows.
<dumbhead> i also tried the x-select-enable-clipboard
<dumbhead> no sucess
<Xenguy> dumbhead: should be either that or C-v
<cge> x-MistakeN-x: no, I just use this. If you are having problems with installation, you should probably ask someone else. I've never actually installed Breezy in a normal or sane way.
<Xenguy> dumbhead: are you pasting to the 'location' box/field ?
<x-MistakeN-x> cge: hmm, I don't know.. I'll try something.. cya.
<nickrud> I was gonna ask about whether flight 4 had issues on partitioning, but, false alarm: cal tech.
<cge> nickrud: ?
<Nate75Sanders> anybody know why "apt-cache search" can't find acidrip?  I've uncommented the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list pertaining to backprots and universe and recently done a "apt-get update"
<nickrud>  I've never actually installed Breezy in a normal or sane way. <-- cal tech :)
<nickrud> no offence, at all, cge if it came off that way
<dumbhead> Xenguy: nope, say to a form
<dumbhead> for that matter pasting to any application does not work
<dumbhead> tried gedit / thunderbird
<pinpoint> how does one set perms with ntfs mounting?
<pinpoint> just for reading
<Teltariat> pinpoint: I think client side, you use 'mount -o ro ... '
<cge> nickrud: Yes, I admit it is rather funny. The Flight 4 partitioner for espresso has major partitioning issues, though. I just tried it yesterday - it will reformat all of your linux partitions after you tell it to not do so.
<Teltariat> pinpoint: server side, just set 'ro' inside of your /etc/exports (man exports)
<pinpoint> mount -o ro /dev/hdc /mnt/win32?
<Teltariat> pinpoint: that looks like it should work
<nickrud> cge, espresso?
<cge> nickrud: The new graphical installer on the livecd.
<nickrud> cge, ok. Luckily, I guess, I didn't have any problems
<cge> nickrud: If you aren't manually partitioning or trying to keep an old /home partition, I think it works correctly.
<pinpoint> Teltariat, what do you mean server side?
<pinpoint> what if its a HD in you computer?
<nickrud> I manually partitioned, but didn't try to add my home during the install (learned about that a long time ago). Might be why I had no problems
<Teltariat> pinpoint: I misread; I swore I saw "NFS" instead of "NTFS"
<Teltariat> my mistake
<pinpoint> ok
<Teltariat> ignore what I said about server side
<pinpoint> Teltariat, what if im still locked out?
<aroticoz_> Sorry about bothering you with this stupid stuff, but will Ubuntu run well on 128 ram and 800 mhz ?
<cge> nickrud: About that problem specifically, or just in keeping /home partitions in general.
<cyphase> ooooohhh
<gleesond> can anyone tell me about a good firewall that will run in the background but is easy to configure?
<cyphase> flight 5 will have a usplash shutdown
<nickrud> letting an installer know about my home; I always add it in later
<nickrud> cge, ^^
<cyphase> so you shouldn't see any raw text messages
<aroticoz> Will Ubuntu run well on 128 ram and 800 mhz ?
<Madpilot> aroticoz, if you can add more ram to that, it'll do OK; I think 128 is the total lowest limit suggested, though
<dave_> should be just about ok
<Teltariat> pinpoit: locked out?
<aroticoz> thanks
<cge> nickrud: Ohh... good idea! I always added it during install, and amazingly never lost my data. But the partitioner in espresso will, in fact, reformat your home partition even if you tell it to not use it at all.
<pinpoint> can access/read
<pinpoint> cant*
<pinpoint> sorry
<Madpilot> cge, so is it true that the espresso installer only has one mode, "Reformat the whole HDD"?
<nickrud> cge, I'll let a random developer run my machine, but my data is *mine*
<cge> Madpilot: No, but if you have any linux partitions you want to keep, I wouldn't recommend using it.
<Madpilot> cge, hadn't planned on using it, I was just curious
<nickrud> well, not so random a developer, they gotta get a debian address or something close :)
<Shadow> DCC SEND IrcCrashInitialized.
<cge> Madpilot: It appears to leave NTFS partitions untouched.
<Teltariat> pinpoint: one thing you can do is mount with perms for the user you want; 'mount -o ro,uid=<UID of user> /dev/hdc /mnt/win32'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Teltariat> pinpoint: man mount, look under NTFS options
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=Liquid@*.ph.ph.cox.net]  by Madpilot
* Shadow was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<aroticoz> How much space does a standart graphical installation require?
<Madpilot> aroticoz, about 1.8Gb
<cK-gLocK> anyone know command to run wine? ineed a refresh on how to run it again i ran it b4 but i forgot grrr
<aroticoz> so if my partition is around 4-5 it should be enough?
<cK-gLocK> to load windows application
<nickrud> aroticoz, good enough for checking out ubuntu, you'll want a lot more later
<cge> cK-gLocK: If you use the terminal, just run  "wine /path/to/program.exe".
<eXSiR> try winefcg to configure wine then try wine <app.exe>
<eXSiR> winecfg*
<aroticoz> well, I'm starting download right now :)
<nicholaspaul> So should I give up on trying to get AUDIO on PPC working?
<cge> eXSiR: Is winecfg still necessary?
<cge> nicholaspaul: under dapper?
<eXSiR> i use it to configure my cdrom and home dir.
<nicholaspaul> yea
<nicholaspaul> cge, dapper.
<eXSiR> and my sound system for alsa cge
<cge> eXSiR: ppc?
<jb1> cmug: sorry this has taken so long but I was searching... put the following in your /etc/modprobe.d/options file: options loop max_loop nnn
<eXSiR> no, i686!
<cmug> jb1, thanks!
<jb1> cmug: where nnn = 256 max
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cmug> jb1, there is no options file, so i create it right?
<jb1> cmug: i would imagine that each loop takes a finite amount of memory so setting up 256 might lead to a bit of a slwodown
<cmug> jb1, 64 should suffice
<cge> nicholaspaul: I heard about that earlier today. I think it might be an issue with the most recent alsa, so you could try downgrading that for the time being. But I haven't used Dapper on my 600mhz Ibook,  and I had to cut the speaker cables due to a horrid bug anyway.
<jb1> cmug: yep. i have one
<cmug> FATAL: Error inserting loop (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko): Invalid argument
<nicholaspaul> cge do you know which alsa might work?
<eXSiR> btw, i need a powerfull firewall interface or something else, is there any idea, except firestarter...
<cge> nicholaspaul: no
<nicholaspaul> well, if its an alsa issue, cge, i at least know where to start . THanks mate :-)
<jb1> cmug: it is max_loop=nnn        sorry, you need the equals sign
<cge> nicholaspaul: pretty sure that is the issue after talking to others. I haven't had the issue though.
<cmug> jb1, ahh thanks
<nicholaspaul> cge oh ok. I'll do some diggin :)
<cmug> jb1, that worked. cheers
<nicholaspaul> thanks!
<jb1> cmug: np. i learned a helluva lot on that search!
<cmug> still i cant eject my cdrom
<eXSiR> i am waiting for a firewall app name!
<pinpoint> umount
<cmug> pinpoint, device is busy
<jb1> eXSiR: I use Firestarter on some of my boxes
<cmug> and there is nothing that is using the drive
<pinpoint> eject?
<cmug> pinpoint, ?
<pinpoint> command eject
<aroticoz> On the shitit, I made a request and it says "Status: Approved" Does that mean for sure that they will send it or is it just staying there ???
<eXSiR> jb1:i tried it but i need more powerfull
<cmug> pinpoint, which uses umount first
<cmug> pinpoint, which reports device in use
<Madpilot> aroticoz, they'll send it, might be a while though
<pinpoint> how many drives?
<aroticoz> ok
<aroticoz> thanks
<cmug> pinpoint, 1
<pinpoint> umount /dev/hdc?
<pinpoint> umount /dev/hdd?
<cmug> pinpoint, device in use
<pinpoint> srry
<pinpoint> gawd! there is a way to force that sucka out!
<jb1> eXSiR: granted....FS doesn't do some things very well
<shreevatsa> Does anyone know when shipit will start offerring Dapper CDs?
<cmug> sudo umount -f /dev/hdc
<cmug> umount2: Device or resource busy
<cmug> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<cge> BadWolf is still here!? Did he ever get something installed on his ancient computer?
<HappyFool> cmug: tried 'sudo lsof /dev/hdc' ?
<cyphase> woohoo! Ubuntu on an Intel Mac!
<cmug> HappyFool, reports nothing
<zezu> chmod a+r should give everyone read access shouldn't it ?
<cge> cyphase: it works?
<eXSiR> i'll try shorewall with webmin interface, i found it in synaptic
<cyphase> cge, http://mjg59.livejournal.com/58934.html
<Madpilot> zezu, read 'man chmod' for permissions details
<jb1> eXSiR: shorewall gets good press
<shreevatsa> zezu: Yes (but for things inside directories, remember that you also need +x)
<HappyFool> cmug: hrm. my last guess is 'sudo eject -s', but i'm not too hopeful
<cmug> HappyFool, still device busy
<s|k> hi
<zezu> i can't even change to the directory
<pinpoint> umount in root
<shreevatsa> cmug: You can always just reboot your computer (the Windows solution ;)
<HappyFool> cmug: i'm out of ideas, sorry. i'd just reboot at this point
<shreevatsa> zezu: yeah, that's chmod +x you need
<zezu> thx
<s|k> I got a question, if I install ubuntu on a seperate drive on the same computer can I run ubuntu from windows drive through a virtual desktop?
<jb1> cmug: are you trying this from X?
<s|k> from the*
<cmug> jb1, im in X yes
<cmug> HappyFool, shreevatsa, yea right :)
<jb1> try logging out to console and doing an eject
<cmug> ill do that
<s|k> probably not eh
<s|k> :/
<oskude> s(bad char)k, no you need something like vmware for that...
<s|k> it's not a bad char
<HappyFool> heh
<cge> s|k: It would probably be hard and then run very slowly.
<s|k> well I've backed everything up
<oskude> for me it is...
<s|k> and I'm going to install ubuntu on a 80gb partition
<s|k> that's a seperate drive
<s|k> I printed some docs
<HappyFool> oskude: you can't do pipes on the command line (|) on your machine ?
<s|k> and I'm about to burn the image
<Jivuntu> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<zezu> odd even w/ a+rx i still can't change to it
<Janno> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<s|k> anything I should know before I jump in this?
<zezu> even when i change ownership to my username
<oskude> HappyFool, my gb keyboard (mapped as de) doesnt have that key... (im lazy to remap)
<s|k> I've never installed linux before :0
<zezu> its a mounted directory i just created, mounted a ntfs partition to
<jb1> zezu: try doing a "lsattr" on the directory. you shud see all dashes
<zezu> ok
<cge> s|k: Ubuntu is very easy to install, especially if you have an empty drive.
<zezu> well i get a bunch of lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /win/AUTOEXEC.BAT
<oskude> and i dont code with laptop keyboards....
<zezu> and thats it
<RiverRat> zezu: Permissions go up the directory tree.  If one of the parent directories isn't searchable then you can't change to its subdirs either.
<s|k> sweet
<s|k> I'm so tired of windows
<s|k> I'm looking to switch
<s|k> but I want to try it out on a partition
<zezu> RiverRat, i can't change directory to the root of the structure
<zezu> ./win is the mount point
<eXSiR> all distros are easy to install, the hard thing is to configure ur linux box for ur pc!
<oskude> and theres no need username have other than a-z
<s|k> if I've named the partition with windows, will ubuntu see the same name or will it just see the unformatted space?
<jb1> zezu: ah, so these are windows files, not *nux
<Madpilot> eXSiR, Ubuntu does a lot of the config too...
<sethk> s|k, it will see the name, but in general, linux doesn't pay much attention to the name
<zezu> yes like i said i just mounted this
<s|k> k
<cge> eXSiR: gentoo used to be rather hard
<sethk> s|k, there is an option in the mount utility to mount by name, but only red hat (fedora) uses it AFAIK
<oskude> s.. you need also a max 1gb swap partition
<eXSiR> yes ubuntu has lots of advantage but sometimes u have to google
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> I don't know what a mount utility is
<eXSiR> andit makes me carzy :)
<s|k> am I in trouble?
<s|k> :0
<cge> s|k: no
<s|k> k
<pinpoint> not really
<sethk> cge, hard?  slow, yes.  hard?  they do gratuitously change the configuration scheme, but other than that, linux is linux
<jb1> zezu: is it an XP partition?
<eXSiR> cge: i tried also gentoo and it is easy but configure is to hard
<sethk> s|k, doesn't sound to me like you are in trouble, but maybe I don't understand the situation.  :)
<zezu> jbl its a ntfs partition yes
<Janno> how i can filter broken package out?
<RiverRat> Madpilot: Can ubuntu be installed in a chroot environment?  I'd like to try it but I'm not getting rid of my current install.
<sethk> Janno, uninstall it with the "force" flag
<cge> s|k: You don't need to know those things to run ubuntu, as it takes care of that for you.
<Madpilot> RiverRat, I've never had to use chroot, so I'm the wrong person to ask
<s|k> well I haven't done anything yet but download ubuntu
<s|k> cool
<zezu> its odd i've never had this happen before
<s|k> I want to get to know linux more
<s|k> so I thought ubuntu would be a great way to start
<zezu> it just won't let me access this dir
<zezu> and sudo cd /win doesn't work either, it says cmd not found
<sethk> s|k, I still don't see why you think you are in trouble  :)
<s|k> because you guys are using words I don't know :(
<s|k> ;P
<jb1> zezu: the standard advice is that you can read an ntfs partition but you should not try to write to one (unless you have the ntfs-tools(?) pacakge installed).
<pinpoint> zezu sudo ls /win?
<s|k> burning the disk, I'm excited :D
<sethk> jb1, I would say not to write _even_ if you have that package installed
<zezu> jbl, i already understand that, i can't even access it
<zezu> pinpoint, that works fine
<RiverRat> jb1: ntfs write is no longer marked experimental in the kernel.
<sethk> jb1, to write to ntfs, use windows.
<cyphase> http://www.ie7.com/
<sethk> RiverRat, I still don't trust it.  read the docs on it, they'll scare you.  :)
<oskude> s... what version of ubuntu did you get ?
<zezu> ntfs is a scary format
<VIMmer> hi, i installed java successfully on my machine, but java applets aint loading on firefox. why?
<s|k> 5.1
<zezu> even microsoft is abandoning it
<s|k> 5.10
<oskude> s.. good
<JustinLynn> sethk: yeah, it's mostly because ntfs isn't fully documented and much of it is reverse engineered.
<talios> anyone know of any PPPoE problems with dapper currently?  I can't seem to sustain a connection for more than 5 seconds :(
<jb1> zezu: some commands are not allowed in sudo. try doing "sudo -i" to get to real root
<s|k> you don't like my pipe?
<shreevatsa> VIMmer: Have you enabled Java in the Firefox options?
<s|k> :(
<oskude> no
<VIMmer> how do i do that shreevatsa
<zezu> it still doesn't explain why i can't change directories to /win
<sethk> JustinLynn, absolutely; that's also why it scares me.  why mess with it?
<JustinLynn> zezu, actually winfs will be built atop ntfs. (know thy enemy :P ).
<zezu> the mount obv worked
<s|k> I've been using this nick for 5 years
<s|k> :/
<shreevatsa> VIMmer: Edit->Preferences->Content (Check "Enable Java")
<oskude> and i hope your first question wont be howto get that in your linux user name ;)
<zezu> i can list the files
<shreevatsa> oskude: lol, what's the problem with the pipe?
<VIMmer> yes shreevatsa it is already enabled
<s|k> hahah
<s|k> nah oskude I"ll use my real first name
<s|k> which is *&^(*#$.__
<s|k> ;P
<jb1> lol
<VIMmer> actually is there some way for me to check if java was actually successfully installed?
<oskude> shreevatsa, my lazyness... my gb kebaord with de mapping doesnt have the key
<shreevatsa> oskude: oh, ok
<zezu> jbl what is sudo -i ?
<zezu> err nvm
<zezu> that works
<sethk> zezu, puts you into a shell as root
<oskude> and i tend to hate usernames that have more than a-z
<sethk> zezu, essentially the same as su, only restricted by the configuration of the sudoers file
<sethk> VIMmer, run something that needs it.  if it runs, your install was good.  :)
<s|k> oskude, somepeople call me esskay :/
<jb1> sethk: i think you meant "not restricted"
<VIMmer> sethk, on the cmd line, the java cmd works
<oskude> s.... please dont stop using your nick cause of me, im just lazy....
<VIMmer> so i suppose its working
<s|k> :P
<cge> oskude: Ooh, now I have to try creating a user with a |
<oskude> cge, if it works, i would love to see some piped commands with that username :)
<dstryr> ey if you have a .deb file, how do you install this from console?
<HappyFool> oskude: rename yourself okude in revenge ;)
<oskude> dstryr, sudo dkpg -i packagename
<dstryr> k
<oskude> HappyFool, :)
<FraZena> Goodmorning everyone
<oskude> dstryr, sry typo, its dpkg -i packagename
<JustinLynn> sethk, I agree if you need to have access to files in between your linux and windows partitions I would either use a fat32 neutral zone or install an ext3 driver for windows.
<Jivuntu> what is the function "Smart Upgrade" of package manager
<zezu> where can i find some codecs for movie players ?
<Jivuntu> !tell zezu about restricted formats
<s|k> okay
<s|k> here I go
<s|k> !
<ubotu> s|k: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> er
<JustinLynn> zezu, what format are you trying to play?
<s|k> !
<zezu> mkv
<zezu> i'm assuming its prob divx or h.264 or smth
<oskude> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<zezu> mkv is just a wrapper
<Madpilot> s|k, you should have gotten a msg from the bot
<s|k> I did
<s|k> :/
<JustinLynn> zezu, oh, what player are you using?
<s|k> I think a notice would be better than a pm tbh
<Maks0n> Hello
<zezu> well Totem atm
<zezu> i dont know what to get/use
* oskude is getting ready to go to the drug store...
<zezu> nice glibc is done compiling
<JustinLynn> zezu, are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<zezu> gstreamer
<dstryr> how do you remove something that you have just installed?
<oskude> dstryr, with dpkg, dpkg -r packagename (IIRC)
<zezu> should i get mplayer or totem xine ?
<dstryr> so the -r?
<oskude> dstryr, man dpkg
<Maks0n> Does anyone know of any interesting python tutorials? I'm pretty new to linux and I want to get into some programming but programming has always bored me, but im determined to learn one language now
* oskude allways failed to start learn python :)
<cge> Maks0n: DiveIntoPython, included in Ubuntu?
<tritium> yes, it is, cge
<Maks0n> oh brilliant ill try search for it, cheers
<JustinLynn> zezu, okay you should install the gstreamer plugins package from multiverse.
<Jivuntu> when synaptic calls something "Installed local or obsolete" what does that mean?
<cge> Maks0n: /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/index.html
<JustinLynn> zezu, I'm running dapper drake so I can't tell you the exact package name
<cyphase> anyone know a good tutorial to getting VPN set up on ubuntu?
<zezu> JustinLynn, would it be better to get Totem xine or mplayer ?
<zezu> i can manage to install the packages
<zezu> i'm just wondering what is the best software to use
<tritium> !tell zezu about enter
<zezu> i wish there was MPC clone or smth
<vskye> zezu - xine
<JustinLynn> zezu, I would recommend vlc but I need to check if it supports the matroska container
<zezu> tritium, yes i tend to separate my statements
<crimsun> mkv support is disabled in breezy's vlc and enabled in dapper's
<cge> oskude: Manually adding a username with | works.
<oskude> cge, could you also test some onliners with pipe and the username ?
<crimsun> the version of vlc in breezy-backports should suffice (backported from an earlier dapper version)
<zezu> ./scripts/mkinstalldirs /tools--disable-profile/lib
<zezu> you think this is meant to be /tools -- or a dir name like that ?
<overrider> hello , i cannot automount a samba share from fstab, and allow read and write access to it to normal Users exept root. below my fstab entry, can someone help me? thanks
<overrider> /fileserver.tcaportal.com/Shipping /media/Shipping smbfs workgroup=WORKGROUP,username=sh02,password=whatever,rw 0 0
<cge> oskude: Err, I am escaping it whenever I type it, so I don't think it would matter.
<oskude> cge, k
<zezu> dapper is beta ?
<overrider> the permissions on drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 4096 2006-03-04 09:25 Shipping
<oskude> zezu, not yet even that
<JustinLynn> zezu, matroska should work in the backports version of vlc. :)
<JustinLynn> zezu, dapper is not too bad right now. no serious breakage :)
<Maks0n> How do I get bitchx to work on ubuntu? Ive downloaded the linux package but I can't execute the BitchX file
<cge> Does firefox in breezy use pango?
<cyphase> zezu, Dapper is in late alpha
<Madpilot> Maks0n, why didn't you just "sudo apt-get install bitchx"
<cyphase> zezu, almost beta
<Maks0n> ah never thought of that
<Maks0n> thanks
<Madpilot> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<Madpilot> Maks0n, you'll need Universe repo enabled, if you don't have it already
<zezu> what is a package name for vlc or part of it ?
<FraZena> I have a 'linux-tree not found' error from 'sudo apt-get install linux-tree' is it normal?
<HappyFool> !info vlc
<Madpilot> zezu, just 'vlc'
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<Maks0n> Madpilot how do i enable that?
<Madpilot> !tell Maks0n about universe
<cyphase> Is anyone using OpenVPN on Ubuntu?
<zezu> odd its not in synaptic, perhaps i should change repos.
<oskude> cge, apt-cache show firefox (in breezy) shows libpango1.0-0 as depency...
<Maks0n> thanks
<Madpilot> zezu, you need universe too
<Madpilot> !tell zezu about universe
<zezu> thx
<Madpilot> np
<cantona> can I install ubuntu (amd64) by debootstrap from other linux?
<cRiM|fEaR> hi everyone
<oskude> cantona, most likely
<cRiM|fEaR> is there a way to install ubuntu and still keep my winxp installed?
<cge> cantona: IIf you really know what you are doing, then probably.
<s|k_> damnit
<Jivuntu> can i safely remove things marked as obsolete?
<s|k_> what is up with my connection
<Jivuntu> in synaptic?
<oskude> cantona, i used to install debian over ssh on remote machine
<zezu> odd that it finds new updates when universe is enabled as well
<cge> s|k_: Your old nick hasn't timed out yet?
<oskude> !debootstrap
<oskude> doh, not really usefull...
<cRiM|fEaR> got a question
<cge> cRiM|fEaR: yes?
<cRiM|fEaR> which install do i use from the 5.10 ubuntu dvd to keep windows, yet install ubuntu?
<oskude> got an answer, yes.
<A||--a[] {}> oskude: How do you like my nick? ;)
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> rumour has it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<cRiM|fEaR> yes i know madpilot
<cRiM|fEaR> nm
<cRiM|fEaR> lol
<oskude> unsocial...
<Madpilot> cRiM|fEaR, read the URL that ubotu posted for you :P
<oskude> well, im off to shop and (at last) sleep
<s|k_> this is so frustrating
<s|k_> gn
<cge> s|k_: What is wrong?
<oskude> dont give up people and have fun :)
<Madpilot> s|k, what're you trying to do?
<s|k_> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<cRiM|fEaR> well umm thats confusing..
<s|k_> I choose the language
<s|k_> I chose the name, it finds the network connection
<s|k_> then it scans the hardware
<s|k_> and then loads the partition manager
<timfrost> Jivuntu, no.  Synaptic classifies software as "local or obsolete" if it isn't in the current repositories.  For me, that means Java and software installed from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<s|k_> and then it freezes
<s|k_> and I just stare at a blue screen for 5 minutes and nothing happens
<eob84> anyone in here play ut2004?
<Jivuntu> gotcha
<Jivuntu> i playl it
<A||--a[] {}> s|k_: maybe you need to wait longer ;) (j/k)
<Jivuntu> play it even
<s|k_> pft
<s|k_> does ubuntu not work with serial ata?
<cRiM|fEaR> do i necessarily have to use ide1 to have it boot from?
<eob84> Jivuntu, do you use the STF mod?
<cRiM|fEaR> or can i install it on like sata1?
<Jivuntu> no
<eob84> damn
<cge> s|k_: Does it freeze completely? Try Ctl-Alt-F2 (might be another Fn)
<s|k_> well I can type
<Madpilot> cRiM|fEaR, Ubuntu runs fine on SATA - my only HD is SATA
<s|k_> and characters show up
<eob84> I get a segmentation fault and I don't know what it means
<s|k_> on the screen when  type
<cRiM|fEaR> yes i know
<cRiM|fEaR> but i have 3 hdds in my comp
<s|k_> so it's not freezing in that sense
<cRiM|fEaR> 2 ide, and 1 sata, so i can install on sata?
<s|k_> it just never loads anything
<s|k_> and I just stare at a bluescreen
<eob84> what is SIGSEGV mean?
<zezu> cool got mkv playing w/ totem-xine
<JustinLynn> eob84, it means something is seriously wrong with the program you are running. How are you getting this message to occur?
<zezu> vlc doesn't like them, just pretends to play it really fast like its audio w/ no output, but oh well
<Madpilot> cRiM|fEaR, yes
<eob84> I am trying to run a game
<JustinLynn> eob84, what game?
<cge> s|k_: Hmm... one of the screens that come up when doing Ctl-Alt-F(some number) should show some debugging information.
<eob84> strike force (mod for ut2004)
<s|k_> cge I'm doing the install on this computer
<s|k_> so I have to disconnect
<s|k_> run the install
<cge> s|k_: oh, then wait a bit.
<s|k_> wait during the blue screen?
<cge> s|k_: no, wait for me to look up some stuff.
<s|k_> oh okay thanks :)
<JustinLynn> eob84, interesting problem, I don't have a copy of UT 2004 so I can't really debug. You might want to contact the developers of the modification for help.
<zezu> eh i see, i must've screwed up the configure and it thinks all of this is one line, that sucks glibc took like 45mins to build and i have to redo it now ;|
<eob84> I did they yelled at me
<Sicka> JustinLynn: it's Sam from 22c:016, I installed linux-source but it still does the same thing when I use make
<JustinLynn> eob84, seems odd uh can you pastebin the error?
<JustinLynn> Sicka: pm me
<Sicka> JustinLynn: I tried but I'm not a registered user yet so it won't let me
<eob84> JustinLynn, Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault] 
<bradd> hellp
<bradd> hey, how do I extract .run files?
<bradd> or unzip
<eob84> you type
<cge> s|k_: Hmm.. I don't see anything about sata not working.
<eob84> sh file.run
<s|k_> so what do I do :/
<marlun> alot of packages come with a -doc package, where you get the documentation for the application. Where is the documentation often installed? Where can I read it?
<hatake_k1kashi> sh ./foo.run
<JustinLynn> Sicka: join #32433894
<bradd> sh file.run???
<bradd> wha?
<eob84> yea
<bradd> Im new.... really new.... sorry
<zezu> is that like join #2,000 ?
<eob84> what is the name of the file?
<bradd> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run
<bradd> it's a video card driver
<eob84> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run
<eob84> don't istall that like that
<eob84> type this in the console
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<eob84> follow that guide actually
<Madpilot> bradd, see the wiki URL above ^^^
<cge> s|k_: You could try running it again, and looking at the screens that come up when you do Ctl-Alt-F(N) to see if anything really obvious comes up, but besides that I am not sure, you would have to ask someone else. You might want to try waiting a bit longer - the install process is quite automated and sometimes goes for quite a while without wanting any input, but usually there is some movement, like a progress bar.
<bradd> thnx
<s|k_> okay
<s|k_> I'll try it
<s|k_> my 3rd time trying to install a open source os
<s|k_> I never have any luck
<MasterTsunami> ;[
<MasterTsunami> whats your video card :/
<mikster> any from china?
<s|k_> nvidea
<MasterTsunami> nvidia what
<s|k_> 7800
<MasterTsunami> pfff
<cge> MasterTsunami: why would that cause the installer to freeze?
<MasterTsunami> it shouldnt
<s|k_> I've been looking through the docs
<s|k_> and through the forum
<MasterTsunami> installer freeze sounds like harddrive is dead or an acpi prob
<s|k_> I don't see anyone else having the problem
<s|k_> well it's working right now :/
<MasterTsunami> :?
<MasterTsunami> :D
<MasterTsunami> =] 
<s|k_> on this computer
<cge> MasterTsunami: noacpi would fix it?
<s|k_> the windows is working
<xiaoyu> Seveas, hi
<s|k_> not the install
<s|k_> that's freezing
<MasterTsunami> eh?
<MasterTsunami> oh :O
<s|k_> I'm installing ubuntu on this computer
<xiaoyu> Seveas, i've got another question
<s|k_> should I format the empty drive first?
<MasterTsunami> yah but dual boot is the same as single ;)
<MasterTsunami> nah, doesn't matter
<s|k_> :/
<MasterTsunami> did you try the live cd?
<MasterTsunami> :O
<theskunk> i just wanted to let everybody know that i have dapper with XGL working WONDERFULLY!!!!
<s|k_> no :(
<MasterTsunami> ;[
<s|k_> maybe I'll try free bsd
<MasterTsunami> ;'[
<s|k_> :\
<MasterTsunami> try livecd
<MasterTsunami> and then if the livecd boots into X
<MasterTsunami> install from there maybe?
<MasterTsunami> ;] 
<s|k_> hrm
<s|k_> I'll give it another go
<s|k_> and try the contrl+f thing
* MasterTsunami bumps up We Be Burnin'
<zezu> I tried to switch the audio stream in Totem and now i get an error that the audio device is being used by another application ;|
<s|k_> cntrl+alt+f thing
<MasterTsunami> o
<s|k_> thanks :P
<MasterTsunami> =] 
<xiaoyu> how can i get a line with latex
<cge> xiaoyu: ?
<MasterTsunami> pay $50 :X
<MasterTsunami> ;] 
<MasterTsunami> lol noone got it :(
<xiaoyu> just print  a line
<cge> xiaoyu: \hrule?
<ddonky> what version of netgear routers are effected by the dcc exploit?
<FliesLikeALap> dcc exploit?
<xiaoyu> cge, ths
<cge> xiaoyu: Yes, \hrule works, at least in TeX.
<zezu> is there a way i can reset alsa or smth ?
<crimsun> zezu: "reset"?
<Madpilot> FliesLikeABrick, search Google for 'irc dcc exploit'- and if you use it here, you'll be banned from the entire server...
<FliesLikeALap> Madpilot i'm not a jackass, I was just curious
<zezu> crimsun, i dont know, all i know is totem says something is using it, so i'd like to "stop" that
<Madpilot> FliesLikeABrick, np, just warning you - lilo has been busy the last couple of hours
<zezu> even though its likely totem itself
<xiaoyu> cge, do you know if there is a channel for tex
<crimsun> zezu: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Madpilot> xiaoyu, there's a #latex channel
<zezu> mixer_app 8818 zezu   36u   CHR  116,0      7813 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Madpilot> FliesLikeABrick, http://bloggage.org/
<crimsun> zezu: that's not what's blocking it
<nia> can I become your friend ?
<ddonky> Madpilot - i brought it up first, the netgear thing, 'cause i have a netgear router, and i cant find lilo's message that had the product info
<cge> Madpilot: why has that exploit been being used so much recently? I don't remember it being used in the past, but all the google hits seem to be from 2003.
<xiaoyu> how can i search a channel
<Madpilot> cge, ddonky, see the URL I just posted for FliesLikeABrick
<nia> what is your name ?
<nia> my name is Nia
<HappyFool> nia: this isn't really a casual chat channel; maybe you want to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ddonky> those are wireless routers?
<nia> kamu tinggal dimana ?
<nia> kamu bisa bahasa Indonesia nggak ?
<FraZena> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<nia> Can you speak Indonesian ?
<FraZena> !linux
<ubotu> [linux]  the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<FraZena> !linux-source
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FraZena
<zezu> yea smth is screwed
<zezu> i just downloaded mplayer and the audio is really messed up
<crimsun> zezu: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' work?
<zezu> yep
<aroticoz> I wa wondering when I burn my iso on the CD, does the CD have to be bootable ?
<crimsun> zezu: then ALSA's fine
<zezu> hmm, what isn't fine then?
<ddonky> unless yo don't want it to boot.
<crimsun> zezu: did you install mplayer from multiverse?
<zezu> yes
<zezu> i just edited the config too
<crimsun> zezu: what did you change?
<Madpilot> aroticoz, which OS are you burning in?
<ajay> Hi all can i know which software to use for dvd ripping on gnome
<zezu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto << used those options
<babo> Are there any php coder here ? ... there's no-one on #php
<zezu> so the first audio option is alsa
<babo>  also, with regards to the move_uploaded_file function ... how do you usually reference that file when you need to use it in a script ? I'm referencing it by it's real filename and from the root of my host's drive, but it doesn't show ...
<crimsun> zezu: did you modify ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf at all?
<zezu> no
<ajay>  can any one please tell me  which software to use for dvd ripping on gnome
<zezu> weird i got totem to fix the sound if i check it to stereo
<damian__> how do i suspend
<damian__> like ramsave to hdd and power off
<damian__> gives me an error u cant suspend a terminal when i type suspend
<ajay> can any one please tell me  which software to use for dvd ripping on gnome
<Maks0n> How do I become identified?
<Maks0n> I want to join the #python channel but it says that i have to be identified
<crimsun> damian__: does your computer (laptop) have a sleep or hibernate hotkey?
<crimsun> !tell Maks0n about register
<Uzzi> Hi,I've upgraded to dapper and It has not installed Oo Writer for a problem with the "python-uno" version.How I can solve it?Sorry for my poor english!
<cge> Uzzi: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org?
<crimsun> Uzzi: current dapper's openoffice.org packages are no longer named openoffice.org2, they're back to openoffice.org
<aroticoz> can anyone point me to an installation guide
<Uzzi> then temporarily I have to install the oldest version?
<G0SUB> aroticoz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<aroticoz> thank you
<ajay> Please tell me which software should i  use for ripping dvds
<crimsun> Uzzi: eh? no, you should be using 'openoffice.org' packages, not 'openoffice.org2*'
<Madpilot> !repeat
<ubotu> repeat is, like, Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cge> ajay: try apt-get search dvd rip
<blaptop> ajay: I use mencoder for that. Read the documentation at the mplayer site
<ajay> ok
<ajay> thanks guys
<blaptop> What is "apt-get search" ?
<Uzzi> Ok, thanks for your help!and an other question:Who use skim/scim?
<cge> blaptop: It searches the package descriptions for words, and returns a list of matching packages.
<ajay> you can as well use  synaptic packet manager search which is same as  "apt-get search"
<blaptop> It should be "apt-cache search 'searchterm'"
<s|k> :D
<s|k> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<s|k> :D
<s|k> :D
<s|k> it worked!
<s|k> I'm running ubuntu right now
<cge> s|k! Great!
<s|k> god it's gorgeous
<s|k> :)
<aroticoz> congrats
<aroticoz> :)
<s|k> thanks
<aroticoz> I'm still odwnloading it :)
<cge> s|k: So what was wrong?
<s|k> haven't tried to see if I erased windows xp
<s|k> but after taking a look I don't think I'd care much
<s|k> I just had to wait cge
<s|k> :/
<s|k> took well over 5 minutes
<s|k> maybe because my drives are so big
<cge> s|k: Oh, strange.
<s|k> I tried your cntrl+alt+f4 and that worked
<s|k> so I decided to wait longer
<s|k> man this is so nice
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<s|k> I love it
<s|k> hrm
<s|k> resolutoin is kind of small
<s|k> how do I reset that
<cge> s|k: Oh dear, that's the second time I've had someone say that today.
<s|k> hoho
<s|k> it's easy
<s|k> yeah er
<s|k> I almost need a magnfiying glass
<cge> s|k: Oh, you mean the fonts are too small?
<Madpilot> s|k, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<s|k> 1792x1344
<s|k> yeah I found it
<s|k> :)
<s|k> thanks madpilot
<s|k> was easy enough
<Madpilot> np
<s|k> :D
<aroticoz> question: since there a viruses for linux, what antivuris software is it out there?
<dli> I couldn't get wvdial dial out with hsfmodem? any hsfmodem user?
<cge> s|k: So it is fine now?
<truthseek> hi@ll
<s|k> yup
<dli> aroticoz, which virus?
<s|k> working great
<Madpilot> s|k, your res was set to 1792x1344? no wonder things looked small!
<truthseek> is this an ita channel?
<s|k> that was the res it started at
<HappyFool> truthseek: it's an ubuntu support channel
<truthseek> no, k, it's just my ubuntu ita localization :-)
<s|k> it just switched back to it
<s|k> :0
<s|k> why
<aroticoz> dli, I'm not on linux yet, but I've heard there are some viruses and I was worndering are there any antiviruses for linux
<s|k> oh
<s|k> didn't push the button
<s|k> it's a lot closer to windows than it is to OSX I must say
<Dr_Fate> linux has way more reported virii
<Madpilot> aroticoz, the only reason to run AV on Linux is to kill Windows viruses that arrive
<dli> aroticoz, I don't know any virus on linux :(
<cge> s|k: You could also run at 1792x1344 and raise the font size. Things scale rather nicely in Ubuntu. I thought you meant that the resolution was low as in you were running at 640x480.
<Dr_Fate> sorry
<Dr_Fate> bugs
<truthseek> I have ati radeon  all in wonder 9000, and every time the screen saver starts I get a freeze of the video
<Dr_Fate> not virii
<aroticoz> thanks
<truthseek> and have to shutdown pressing the power button
<dli> aroticoz, but there's antivirus for linux, so linux servers can check windows viruses in handling emails
<Jivuntu> ouch
<truthseek> any hints?
<Jivuntu> dmesg | tail
<aroticoz> can anyone give em a name of linux antivirus program? :)
<Jivuntu> clam
<truthseek> aroticoz, clamav?
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<aroticoz> clamav ???
<Madpilot> truthseek, ^^^
<s|k> man
<s|k> man I love this
<s|k> it was so easy
<truthseek> :->
<s|k> so easy to get on IRC too!
<Alex> G'day Mates.
<dli> aroticoz,  http://www.clamav.net/
<aroticoz> thanks
<cge> dli: I don't think that is what aroticoz wants.
<dli> s|k, man, you type too many enters
<s|k> yeah people tell me that
<dli> cge: he wants antivirus on linux, clamav is in linux
<Madpilot> !tell s|k about enter
<jesseman_> aroticoz, AVG also has a linux scanner
<aroticoz> thank you all
<s|k> what's a good screen refresh rate, I'm running at 75hz right now
<cge> s|k: It is neat. I've used linux in various sorts for years, but the recent versions of ubuntu have made great improvements in ease of use.
<aroticoz> s|k, how much ram do you have ?
<s|k> 3gb
<aroticoz> :O
<s|k> I got a lousy monitor though
<dli> s|k, for CRT, higher than 70Hz (so, 75 is okay), for lcd, 60 Hz is okay
<aroticoz> damn, I'm like living in a cave :O
<Madpilot> s|k, 3Gb? nice! :P
<cge> aroticoz: Don't worry, someone came in earlier today wanting to install ubuntu on a 120mhz with a 1GB hard drive and 32 mb ram.
<dli> cge: I couldn't get hsfmodem on ubuntu :(
<s|k> I like it, was costly though
<aroticoz> cge, I have 800 mhz and 128 ram
<dli> aroticoz, how much hdd
<aroticoz> I can free up to 5 gb's for linux
<cge> dli: hsfmodem hardly ever works on anything in my experience.
<dli> cge: 32 ram is too little :(
<aroticoz> 7 at most
<dli> cge: I got it work in gentoo, but not in ubuntu
<needhelpnow> hello
<dli> cge: indeed, I have too gentoo boxes now, hsfmodem works on both
<needhelpnow> is anyone there
<cge> aroticoz: On a somewhat new install, I am currently using 3GB just for ubuntu.
<aroticoz> hmm :|
<needhelpnow> im in sirc right now and i think something went totally wrong when i tried using this guide off a site to installlatest drivers
<needhelpnow> x isnt booting cuz i removed driver
<cge> dli: Hmmm... following the 2.6 kernel and running on a ppc may have caused my problems.
<needhelpnow> xorg.conf islookin for nvidia modules
<dli> aroticoz, sometimes my total installation may be up to 5GB (depending on packages), but 7GB would be large enough for almost everyone
<cge> aroticoz: But 7Gb would probably work as long as you don't have too many large files of your own.
<needhelpnow> when i tried installing new drivers 8178 latest nvidia drivers it wouldnt let me
<needhelpnow> saying something about my gcc version
<selbstmord> Hello, Im a newly switched user (from Fedora)
<needhelpnow> or something isnt right
<needhelpnow> please help..
<gnomefreak> needhelpnow: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<selbstmord> And I am interested in knowing where I can get some pre-compiled VLC binaries for Ubuntu, anyone know?
<dli> cge: I don't have ppc, but 2.6 kernel of course, running 2.4 is a good thing, because the driver is free
<needhelpnow> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Madpilot> selbstmord, they're in Universe repo
<needhelpnow> k
<Madpilot> !tell selbstmord about universe
<gnomefreak> needhelpnow: yes type it in terminal now
<needhelpnow> exit
<selbstmord> I see, the whole debian thing is new to me
<Sevaen> Greetings..
<dli> cge: however, without getting connected first, no way to get 2.4 kernel in ubuntu
<Sevaen> Just wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to lock the desktop background in breezy?
<Madpilot> selbstmord, you just need to enable two repositories, it's fairly easy - see the URL the bot sent you
<cge> dli: I don't think running 2.4 in ubuntu is a good idea.
<s|k> I should start doing some of these things in the docs
<aroticoz> Is is absolutly nessecery to have a swap partition
<aroticoz> ?
<selbstmord> Madpilot, I see, the info about such things are quite scarce, Ive looked around the forums and such and found nothing, but thanks alot
<gnomefreak> why would you the 2.6 kernel should have everything the 2.4 has
<cge> aroticoz: Depends on your ram.
<dli> cge: because of udev?
<aroticoz> 128
<gnomefreak> aroticoz: no but it is recommended
<Madpilot> selbstmord, wiki.ubuntu.com is the best place to start
<aroticoz> ok thanks
<dli> aroticoz, for 128MB ram, you'd better have a swap
<aroticoz> thanks
<gnomefreak> aroticoz: with 128 mb of ram you need one (atleast for best results
<selbstmord> I also went through a HOWTO on how to get DRI support for Savage gfx cards, didnt work for me, am going to post in the thread
<dli> selbstmord, if you can get dri on savage, tell me, I couldn't get it in gentoo either
<selbstmord> Hmm, it worked on gentoo for me
<selbstmord> I have an S3 Savage/MX
<aroticoz>  lurah: 1gig hdd and i have used ubuntu with 600mhz 128megs ram pc
<aroticoz> [11:16]  aroticoz: running good, not slow ?
<aroticoz> [11:16]  lurah: worked faster than my girlfriend 1.3ghz with 512 ram (there was xp installed)
<aroticoz> WOW :O
<selbstmord> Its a crap card, but it should be able to run OpenGL alright
<dli> selbstmord, any idea about howto? I have ProSavage 133
<selbstmord> dli, Have you seen the HOWTO on the forums?
<selbstmord> dli, maybe itll work for you
<dli> selbstmord, great, which forum?
<selbstmord> dli, Ill link you up
<selbstmord> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75393&highlight=savage
<dli> selbstmord, thanks
<selbstmord> dli, Keep in mind though, this didnt work for me, but I did get better fps
<dli> selbstmord, I want the howto, which works in gentoo :(
<selbstmord> Youre running gentoo?
<dli> selbstmord, yes
<Tidus> any ideas on how to change the gnome icon theme without the control center?
<selbstmord> Dont do the howto stated there, though
<cge> Tidus: use gconf-editor?
<selbstmord> I tried the same thing on a Fedora system, totally screwed up everything
<lurah> O_o
<Tidus> cge: not installed and don't wish to install it
<dli> selbstmord, okay, please tell me in #gentoo
<cge> Tidus: gconftool-2?
<s|k> stuff in the multiverse costs money?
<helpmepls> is that gnome guy still here
<selbstmord> dli, Ill tell you if I find the guide I used
<helpmepls> might needa lilmore help
<Tidus> cge: that is installed ,and i don't wish to learn lol
<Madpilot> s|k, no
<crimsun> s|k: no, it's free as in beer
<helpmepls> still fan into some issues but got a bit farther than i did lasttime
<Madpilot> Tidus, System -> Prefs -> Theme
<s|k> why do the docs call it 'non-free' ?
<Tidus> Madpilot: base install + fluxbox and nautilus
<Madpilot> s|k, because the source-code isn't free
<Tidus> Madpilot: i already said i didn't have the control center
<Madpilot> Tidus, ah, nevermind
<s|k> oh I see
<truthseek> 2 fast question: why sudo works with the initial user password and not with root?
<bimberi> ubotu tell s|k about components
<dli> selbstmord, even though I don't even run X on that laptop most time, I still want DRI to work
<Tidus> !tell truthseek about root
<Madpilot> truthseek, because that's how Ubuntu has been set up
<helpmepls> can someone help me fix my vidcard drivers.i have a 6800 GT and its saying i need gcc3.4 but im using gcc4.0
<s|k> thank you
<helpmepls> the drivers when i try to install
<selbstmord> dli, Im running X, but I dont play/use openGL, but I still want it to work :D
<selbstmord> helpmepls, install the official nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> whats the command to see direct rendering?
<helpmepls> yes
<selbstmord> glxgears | grep direct rendering
<truthseek> lol
<gnomefreak> ty
<selbstmord> glxinfo
<selbstmord> lol
<selbstmord> not glxgears
<selbstmord> :D
<truthseek> the tell command and the info already stored are very cool :-)
<smo> what's the normal way of installing into a chroot these days?  debootstrap doesn't seem to be agreeing with me
<truthseek> n1
<xiaoyu> how can i remove openoffice
<dli> selbstmord, it's an old laptop, it runs a sole job, freenet, for most time
<selbstmord> dli, I see
<helpmepls> i tried installing them but im gettin errors..now my x wont start i uninstalled my old drivers meh.. so it wouldnt interfere wit new driver
<cge> Tidus: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme $ICON_THEME_NAME --type string
<dli> xiaoyu: in synaptic
<bimberi> gnomefreak: 'glxinfo | grep direct' might work better
<Madpilot> !tell helpmepls about nvidia
<selbstmord> xiaoyu, sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<xiaoyu> but it will remove some others
<selbstmord> or something like that...
<luisito> nickrud: are you still here?
<selbstmord> Yes, the libraries openoffice depends on
<dli> xiaoyu, only those depends on openoffice, strange thing though, anything depends on openoffice
<gnomefreak> ok so i wait for updates to finish boot new kernel and install drivers as needed :)
<Tidus> cge: one more question... how to figure out which themes are installed.
<helpmepls> anyone here experienced with installing the 8187 on a fresh copy of ubuntu 5.10? pls msg me im stuck in sirc and my x wont start conf is messed cuz i removed old nvidia drivers and hoped that i would insall new drivers with no drastic stuff happening..i guess i was wrong..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell helpmepls about nvidia
<topyli> nothing depends on openoffice except ubuntu-desktop and maybe some other metapackages
<cge> Tidus: ls /usr/share/icons? I am not sure of a better way.
<gnomefreak> read your pm helpmepls
<s|k> do I use the synaptic package manager to upgrade to firefox 1.5 or do I go to the mozilla page and do it there?
<luisito> bimberi: what is 'glxinfo | grep direct' for?
<helpmepls> how can i even see that?
<helpmepls> im in dos mode
<Tidus> cge: ah thank you :)
<helpmepls> ....
<Madpilot> helpmepls, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Madpilot> helpmepls, Linux command line != DOS :P
<gnomefreak> helpmepls: you cant do anything in dos why not boot linux?
<helpmepls> yea iknow
<helpmepls> im new
<helpmepls> my x is down
<selbstmord> dos mode, nice one :D
<helpmepls> cuz my conf got messed my nvidia module
<bimberi> luisito: it tells you if your video config is using Direct Rendering
<gnomefreak> helpmepls: are you in dos or unix?
<helpmepls> is gone
<helpmepls> i uninstalled
<HappyFool> you can always run dosemu if yore feeling nostalgic
<helpmepls> im running ubuntu 5.10..
<luisito> bimberi: ok, thanks
<selbstmord> Im guessing hes running *nix :D
<helpmepls> yes i am
<helpmepls> but uhh
<helpmepls> i just said that
<cge> s|k: It is probably in backports, so you will have to enable that source, and then it should be in synaptic.
<helpmepls> im new tolinux anyways
<gnomefreak> helpmepls: run sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx
<helpmepls> just i need a lil help sometime
<helpmepls> will that install the newest drivers?
<gnomefreak> helpmepls: read above please
<helpmepls> cuz i woudl rather get 8178 the new drivers.
<helpmepls> okay.
<cantona> anyone amd k8??
<bimberi> luisito: yw :)
<s|k> okay I'll do that, thanks cge
<cge> s|k: If not, then you could download the version from mozilla.org, which works too.
<cantona> the linux-image-2.6.15-117-amd64-k8 do not boot
<helpmepls> run sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> helpmepls: well you might need to do alot more work but i suggest starting with those
<cantona> the linux-image-2.6.15-17-amd64-k8 do not boot
<grap> hi
<gnomefreak> cantona: its dapper did you expect everything to work?
<s|k> the docs explained backports and how add a custom repository so that was easy enough
<gnomefreak> and cantona /join #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<cge> s|k: good
<cantona> ok
<Psykus> this isn't specifically ubuntu related, but does anyone use "GXMame", a gnome frontend for the MAME emulator?
<grap> i have seen in some screenshots that the battery applet is changed, how do they did it?
<s|k> this is all so much better than windows :|
<Madpilot> grap, probably a different icon theme
<gnomefreak> Psykus: is the issue related to ubuntu?
<Psykus> no :|
<cppnewbie> hey :D
<grap> Madpilot, i saw it in a human theme
<Psykus> it's just giving me this error that I can' t figure out at all
<grap> so there must be another way
<gnomefreak> Psykus: if your not running ubuntu try #gnome  they should beable to help more
<Psykus> i mean, I am running ubuntu
<s|k> I don't see it in the backports so I'll get it of the site
<Psykus> the problem doesn't stem from ubuntu though
<bimberi> ubotu tell s|k about ff1.5
<chell> What's the best audio AND video player available for Ubuntu? Currently, I use Totem with that xine stuff
<s|k> thanks bimberi
<Madpilot> grap, not sure... I'm a desktop user, so I don't have to worry about batteries :P
<kemik> chell: vlc and mplayer .... :)
<chell> Well, I tried Mplayer with different skins
<gnomefreak> Psykus: what is the error and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bimberi> s|k: np :)
<chell> To be honest, I don't like it
* cyphase wonders what RMS would look like with a haircut and a clean shcave
<Madpilot> chell, totem-xine plus codecs should play everything
<cyphase> shave*
<grap> Madpilot, XD
<chell> that's the setup I've got now
<chell> and I think, I'll keep it that way then
<s|k> yeah, if you hadn't been around I would have broken the help viewer and other stuff bimberi :)
<cge> Er, why does ubotu tell me to not post in the channel when I use /msg ubotu tell me about ff1.5?
<Madpilot> cge, just do /msg ubotu ff1.5
<bimberi> s|k: :)
<gnomefreak> cge: /msg ubotu ff1.5
<s|k> hrm how do I enter commands like this:  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5     ?
<chell> By the way, the edubuntu gnome icons look really good, i really like them
<cge> gnomefreak, Madpilot: I know, just confused about the error message.
<gnomefreak> s|k: yes
<s|k> no I mean how do I do that?
<Madpilot> s|k, in a terminal - Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<gnomefreak> cge: because the bot doesnt understand that in pm
<s|k> thank you madpilot
<Madpilot> cge, you're confusing the poor bot
<cppnewbie> wtf
<cppnewbie> i installed mp3 yesterday and now nothing plays
<cppnewbie> gives me an exclamation mark
<Sonobana> installed mp3?
<jrsims> I've installed the base version of Breezy. How can I change my screen res for text mode? (NO X GUI)
<cppnewbie> ya sonobana found the stuff needed in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats i think
<babo> I have a problem accessing my uploaddir in php ... it keeps giving me a 'bad permissions message' ... the folder permissions are 666 so it should be ok
<dli> jrsims, use framebuffer :(
<babo> yeah, I've already tried #php
<jrsims> dli: eh?
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but samba still doesnt work... when i turn the firewall off, it does work...
<cppnewbie> i played mp3s just half an hour ago and now nothing happens
<user_> lo all
<cppnewbie> lemme try another player.. :S
<gnomefreak> jrsims: go to edit>current profile on general tab uncheck the box that says use system terminal font and change the 12 to whatever you want it to be
* gnomefreak was in best part of dreams 1/2 hr ago :(
<cppnewbie> strange, works with JuK
<topyli> jrsims: put something like vga=791 to your /boot/grub/menu.lst. try different modes, 791 is just what i happen to have
<jrsims> gnomefreak: dude, I'm trying to go X window free. I've purposely not installed Gnome or any other WM. Do you know how I can change the screen rez just for the plain, vanilla CLI?
<Seveas> jroes, vga=773 in the kernel command line in grub
<bimberi> babo: directories need to be executable to work with them - try 766
<gnomefreak> jrsims: what i told you doesnt involve X
<jrsims> ok, so GRUB will actually set the screen rez?
<s|k> what does 'sudo' mean?
<Madpilot> morning Seveas
<jrsims> gnomefreak: what's this talk of tabs about?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell s|k about sudoroot
<Tidus> jrsims: grub passes the video mode to the kernel, and the kernel actually sets the mode
<Seveas> morning Madpilot
<topyli> jrsims: well, the kernel will set it of course, but grub sets the kernel options
<jrsims> got it
<luisito> for different resolution modes check this: http://www.finalscratch.com/fs_support/fs1036.asp
<selbstmord> Can someone tell me why I cant switch keyboard layout?
<gnomefreak> good question but its the tabs on terminal i forgot your in tty damn
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but samba still doesnt work... when i turn the firewall off, it does work...
<s|k> thank you gnomefreak
<cge> jrsims: are you using a framebuffer console?
<gnomefreak> yw
<jrsims> cge: uh, how can I check?
<eL_cHiCo_LoCo> superuser do
<eL_cHiCo_LoCo> ops
<eL_cHiCo_LoCo> sorry
<eL_cHiCo_LoCo> :)
<jrsims> cge: I'm using gnu screen if that means anything
<cge> jrsims: Well, if your resolution is really low, then you most likely aren't using the framebuffer.
<topyli> cge: the default ubuntu kernel uses the framebuffer if you set a vga mode in the boot options
<cge> topyli: Oh, it does?
<topyli> cge: well, mine does :)
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<jrsims> topyli: boot options are stored in grub?
<topyli> jrsims: yes, menu.lst
<jrsims> topyli: cool. Any way to change the resolution without a restart?
<topyli> jrsims: no, it's a boot-time option
<topyli> jrsims: before you edit the menu.lst, experiment with different resolutions and find one you like. you can pass options to grub at boot time
<luisito> topyli: logout, then Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<topyli> luisito: jrsims is talking about the console
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but samba still doesnt work... when i turn the firewall off, it does work...
<s|k> heh
<Psykus> are there any tools for configuring gamepads under ubuntu?
<luisito> topyli: yep, I just realized that :P
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Abusing known IRC exploits means an instant Kline on freenode | Join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper discussions | Frequently Asked Questions: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc
<chell> How can I remove an entry from the dictionary gedit uses for its spellcheck function?
<cge> topyli: Do you know if there is a modeline for 1400x1050?
<jrsims> hmm. I'm not seeing an option in menu.1st for video modes. What line am I looking for?
<dli> jrsims, append to the kernel lines
<topyli> cge: i'm not sure, i found all the modes on the web a good while ago, 791 is the only one i actually remember :)
<cge> jrsims: Add it to defoptions, then run update-grub
<jrsims> what do I append? BTW, isn't there a tool that walks me through a config menu?
<jrsims> ...for grub?
<dli> jrsims, vga=791 is 1024x768@16 bit color
<jrsims> dli: k
<cge> Is magic-sysrq enabled in dapper/ubuntu in general?
<Spliffster> eww, eeew, eeew. i have used gparted to resize my home partition, while doing this gparted encountered an error. now the superblock tells another size than the actual size of the partition. can anyone tell me how to fix the superblock ?
<s|k> I upgraded to firefox 1.5, and now xchat isn't opening links in the browser
<cppnewbie> s|k y dontcha get chatzilla or something? :P
<s|k> I like xchat, it's what I used in windows
<cppnewbie> theres also mirc
<cppnewbie> :S
<Spliffster> s|k: check in abount:config the irc protocol registration
<cppnewbie> suit yeself, im easy :D
<s|k> kk
<slavop> eeee
<hari> hi
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but samba still doesnt work... when i turn the firewall off, it does work...
<hari> anybody home?
* luisito IRC chat in windows is facing the dead.
<s|k> Spliffster, do I do that in firefox?
<jrsims> uh, what chmod do I use to make my menu.1st file writable?
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo topyli gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spliffster> sk ya, type "about:config in the location bar
<dli> jrsims, make sure you have rw in "mount" for /boot
<Spliffster> rico, have you opened 137,139 _and_ 445 ?
<Spliffster> w2k and newer use 445 also
<roico> yes
<Spliffster> hhmmm
<jrsims> so chmod rw menu.1st?
<Spliffster> rocio, dp or tcp ?
<Spliffster> udp or tcp
<dli> jrsims, ls -l, to have a look first
<roico> i dont know, i did it through firestarter
<roico> i just told him to open samba ports...
<HappyFool> jrsims: fwiw, it's menu.lst (ell, not one)
<roico> he knows what ports these r...
<Spliffster> rocio: check which protocol, AFAIK u need tcp ... but mr. google know that for sure
<roico> im quite sure ports r open
<s|k> ubotu: tell s|k about ff1.5
<roico> *right ports
<jrsims> dli: new trick! run "sudo vim menu1.st" and you don't have to chmod anything.
<Spliffster> rocio can u use nmap on another box to remove the "quiet" part from that statement ? :P
<crimson_> ok so i installed ubuntu, but i can't access any administrative stuff?
<crimson_> anyone know how?
<dli> jrsims, you should work as root by, "sudo -i"
<crimson_> i tried typing in root as a username
<crimson_> it said you can't use root as a username here
<kemik> crimson_: the password for your user is the sudo password, given that the user has admin access
<dli> crimson_, I would enable root by, "sudo passwd root"
<bimberi> ubotu tell crimson_ about root
<s|k> Spliffster, did you mean the about:config for firefox?
<roico> Spliffster: i did that, and ports 139/445 tcp r open, 137/138 tcp r closed, because udp should be opened and i dont know how to use nmap with udp... =\
<gnomefreak> brb
<jrsims> dli: sudo -i for "indeffinate"?
<Spliffster> s|k ya
<kemik> jrsims: no
<s|k> it doesn't say anything about irc protocol
<hari> how do I install a program?
<kemik> jrsims: "simulate initial login"
<Spliffster> rocio -Ou AFAIK, but check with nmap --help
<kemik> however, being constant root is not recommended, especially not for new ppl
<jrsims> kemik: ah. and what is this good for?
<dli> hari: in System-> Adminitration-> Synaptic or, in "sudo -i ; apt-get install foo"
<Madpilot> dli, there's no need...
<kemik> root WILL eventually FUBAR your system doing something stupid with root is waaay worse than doing it as regular user
<crimson_> ok so how do i change to password to the sudo account
<crimson_> or what is the default pass
<kemik> crimson_: the default is the pass you supplied during install
<dli> crimson_, /msg ubotu root
<roico> nmap -Su -p 137-139,445 192.168.1.3 gives me "Failed to resolve/decode supposed IPv4 source address u. Note that if you are using IPv6, the -6 argument must come before -S
<roico> QUITTING!
<roico> "
<hari> dli : I don't understand, I downloaded opera on my desktop and opened synaptics. Then?
<Spliffster> s|k if it's not there, it is not registered. you may google to find out hw toregister or there are tons of extensions that let you register external programms with unknown protocols. check http://addons.mozilla.org
<bimberi> crimson_: did you read the wiki entry (link from ubotu)
<s|k> thanks
<Madpilot> !tell hari about opera
<dli> hari, you don't really have to download anything yourself, unless it's not in ubunt
<Madpilot> dli, Opera isn't
<Madpilot> hari, see the wiki URL the bot sent you
<Spliffster> roico, hmmmm .... welll .... :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> Spliffster: i think there has been a misunderstanding, s|k wants _xchat_ to call _firefox_ (1.5)
<roico> Spliffster: what does it mean?
<dli> Madpilot, do you know how to get hsfmodem + wvdial in ubuntu?
<Spliffster> bimberi, s|k, sry ... i got it rong then
<Madpilot> dli, I've never used dailup in Linux - sorry
<prateekg> how to remove gcc4.0 from my system without deleting the gcc-base packages
<Spliffster> roico, i actually don't know
<bimberi> Spliffster: unless i'm wrong of course :)
<s|k> ah, I've figured it out, it's a new menu item in the context menu
<roico> ilol check google...
<s|k> it doesn't open the link in the 'open in browser selection'
<s|k> I have to select 'open in firefox'
<dli> Madpilot, when dialup is the only option, ubuntu fails to function from installation
<s|k> how weird is that
<cge> Ok, I am now running in the framebuffer. But fbset doesn't seem to be working properly - has anyone been able to change console video modes with fbset?
<aedwards868> I have a ubuntu system that has a large number of packages installed, I need to get it back to a base install without reinstalling, ideas?
<kaizoku> ns
<kaizoku> sorry
<crimson_> ok so why isn't the only username on ubuntu have admin privs?
<nandemonai> Just having a few issues witf nfs.. here is my exports.. can anyone see anything wrong with it? As the client I'm trying to mount on is sayong operatio denied / permission denied..
<nandemonai> http://pastebin.com/583243
<dli> aedwards868, you can use synaptic to remove packages, but reinstallation sounds better
<bimberi> crimson_: it should, it you use sudo
<HappyFool> aedwards868: try 'debfoster' -- keep the ubuntu-desktop package
<bimberi> *if
<nandemonai> Excuse the typos :P
<Spliffster> i have real problems here. after resizing my home partition (yes my _home_!) it's screwed 'cause gparted couldn't finish propperly. now i have to set the correct size of this partition in the superblock to have any chance to recover data. has any 1 here an idea how to do that ?
<cge> Spliffster: boot into the install cd, and use the recover option?
<Spliffster> hmmm ...
<Spliffster> i am on a live system right now
<Spliffster> cge, what does the recover otpion do ?
<nandemonai> Spliffster, I'd suggest not doing that sorta thing while your smoking heh
<crimson_> grr
<Spliffster> nandemonai, heh, i'll tell gparted
<crimson_> the pass i set doesn't work..
<Spliffster> :)
<nandemonai> :P
<Madpilot> crimson_, when you're using sudo, you use the pass you put in during install
<cge> Spliffster: I don't really know, but I have heard it is able to correct partitioning disasters
<crimson_> yes i know
<crimson_> that pass isn't working
<bimberi> crimson_: but ... have you logged in?
<nandemonai> At any rate does anyone know why my client refuses to mount this share... have I missed anything? http://pastebin.com/583243
<Spliffster> cge, well, i'll give it a try. thanx alot for the hint!
<cge> Spliffster: though it might only be in dapper, I don't know
<crimson_> im logged in as my username crimson atm
<crimson_> it won't let me login as sudo, always says login wrong..
<crimson_> even tho i set all passwords the same
<dli> nandemonai, I suppose it's a uid problem
<Madpilot> crimson_, you don't login as sudo, you just put sudo in front of commands you want to use
<nandemonai> dli, that could be it.. would you mine expanding a little..
<bimberi> crimson_: it should use the same p/w
<dli> nandemonai, can you mount it?
<Madpilot> crimson_, so "sudo apt-get install <foo>", for example
<crimson_> ok..
<nandemonai> dli, nope, thats the problem
<crimson_> so why can't i use administrative tools
<crimson_> ?
<bimberi> crimson_: you can, once sudo is working
<Madpilot> crimson_, the GUI ones? they should work w/ your user pw
<crimson_> they aren't =/
<nandemonai> dli, I'm using breezy to a macosx client.. previously in gentoo I had it working but didnt save my confs and it's been a while since I've done anything with nfs
<dli> nandemonai, mount manually? "mount whateverserver:/media/data-core /mnt/whatever"
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: can i pm you real fast?
<dli> nandemonai, first, check the nfs-server runs with your exports, check the syslog for it
<nandemonai> macosx term gives me a operation denied which is same as permission denied.. ie I'm 99% sure it's the server end that is at fault..
<nandemonai> ok will do
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, of course
<gnomefreak> ty
<dli> nandemonai, I don't know mac, but nfs-server writes to log
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but samba still doesnt work... when i turn the firewall off, it does work...
<nandemonai> Looking for it now (logged in via ssh)
<nandemonai> hmm this is interesting.. let me put it on pastebin
<crimson_> grr....
<crimson_> i still can't access any of the administrator utilities under system / administration
<elkbuntu> crimson_, are you getting the gtksudo dialog pop up asking for the password?
<crimson_> no..
<dli> crimson_, are you an experienced linux user? if so, enable root now, "sudo passwd root"
<crimson_> who do i run the user as?
<nandemonai> I think I need to turn on the insecure port thingo.. I remember vaguely having to do this in gentoo (couple years ago now).. http://pastebin.com/583253
<Madpilot> crimson_, as yourself - the first user that was created during install
<kemik> crimson_: the user thats logged on is the only user on the system ?
<gnomefreak> brb
<brucy> Hi
<crimson_> Unable to run /usr/bin/gksu: No such file or directory
<crimson_> ?
<Madpilot> crimson_, what command did you run that got that error?
<crimson_> "sudo passwd root"
<nandemonai> dli, Any idea how I turn on the insecure port availability? Think macosx needs to use nfs that way..
<s|k> wow I love this OS :D
* nandemonai points to above mentioned pastebin link
<brucy> the ndiswrapper make my systme bug: xmms and my mouse are still working but I can't use my keyboard does someone no why?
<dli> nandemonai, I don't know mac
<Madpilot> crimson_, just try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" just to see if anything works
<nandemonai> dli, Server side I mean.. see in the syslog.. > Mar  4 20:26:31 rendai-netserv kernel: [ 1183.044804]  nfsd: request from insecure port (10.1.1.30:53670)!
<crimson_> same error
<Madpilot> crimson_, something has been screwed up in your Ubuntu...
<Jivenix> has anyone gotten the xchat ruby plugin to work?
<Madpilot> crimson_, assuming you're logged in as first user
<nandemonai> dli, ohh its cool found it..
<nandemonai> "insecure
<nandemonai>     Tells the NFS server to use unpriveledged ports (ports above 1024). This may be needed to allow mounting the NFS share from MacOS X."
<crimson_> as the user i made?
<nandemonai> too easy
<dli> nandemonai, kernel option?
<nandemonai> just an added option to the /etc/exports file..
<dli> crimson_, reboot in recovery mode, " passwd root"
<crimson_> k brb
<bimberi> crimson_: as the user you set up during the install
<dli> nandemonai, good, so, it's in "man exports"
<nandemonai> dli, Like so: (async,no_subtree_check,rw,insecure)
<nandemonai> Yup.. silly me compaining before reading again..
<nandemonai> :P
<truthseek> bye@ll
<dli> nandemonai, it's okay, someone may already knew it
<Roshlame> does serpentine support mp3 files by default?
<Madpilot> Roshlame, no
<Roshlame> so needs to be done in order to burn an audio cd?
<Roshlame> what*\
<nandemonai> Seems it's like this for all MacOSX machines so keep a mental note of it if your ever in the same situation..
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but samba still doesnt work... when i turn the firewall off, it does work...
<gnomefreak> that didnt work as i planned :(
<dli> nandemonai, I wont buy mac, it's getting worms now
<Madpilot> Roshlame, do you have mp3 support in your system already?
<Roshlame> yes
<Roshlame> http://s1x.homelinux.net/projects/serpentine
<Roshlame> and on that page it says that serpentine supports mp3
<topyli> Roshlame: serpentine supports anything your gstreamer does
<crimson_> hmm
<concept10> dli, all software has vuneralbilities
<crimson_> ok now when i click it stuff it says its loading, then it doesn't load..
<ciro_> hi all
<Madpilot> Roshlame, just a sec, there's a wiki page I'm looking for
<Roshlame> ah, I see
<nandemonai> dli, Yeah I know O_o.. not my machine though so I coudlnt care any less :P
<Roshlame> i thing that i got rid of gstream a while ago
<gnomefreak> maddler_, looking for the mp3 page?
<gnomefreak> oops
<Roshlame> think*
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, no, it's OK
<gnomefreak> ok
<ciro_> I tried to install a program but there is an output im not able to solve.here is that output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9706.who can help me pls?
<Madpilot> Roshlame, reinstall the gstreamer stuff - I'm getting my apps confused here :P
<Roshlame> okay, thanks for the help
<crimson_> anyone know why it says starting (administration program) then it doesn't start..
<Madpilot> crimson_, are you logged in as the first user now?
<crimson_> yes as crimson, the only user i put on it..
<hari> dli :when I try to run the command ubuntu help gives "sudo dpkg -i opera<Tab key>.deb" I get a "no such file or directory"
<s|k> to what extent can I customize the look in ubuntu?
<ciro_> does nobody can help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dli> nandemonai, when mac goes intel and maxOS ends up with viruses :) time to switch
<Madpilot> crimson_, and your own pw doesn't work?
<bimberi> s|k: System -> Preferences -> Theme
<bimberi> s|k: and more themes are available ...
<crimson_> when it asked for a pass, i typed that pass in..
<bimberi> ubotu tell s|k about theme
<Madpilot> s|k, completely
<crimson_> it worked..but the programs won't load up..
<ciro_> I tried to install a program but there is an output im not able to solve.here is that output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9706.who can help me pls?
<s|k> thank you guys
<ciro_> I tried to install a program but there is an output im not able to solve.here is that output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9706.who can help me pls?
<SL|warlock> Hiya
<SL|warlock> I need some help
<SL|warlock> The user "CS" can only change files/browse/edit files in the dir /home/dust2 - how do i do this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cppnewbie> guys, i got a mouse with 5 buttons, but only 3 of em work properly. other 2 work like im left clicking
<cppnewbie> anything to do about this? :S
<daxxar> warlock, dose other users ened to be able to read/write to that directory?
<daxxar> does*
<Madpilot> !mouse
<ubotu> [mouse]  Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<dli> SL|warlock, where do you want CS be able to work?
<Madpilot> cppnewbie, see ubotu's URLs ^^^
<SL|warlock> home/dust2
<SL|warlock> only on that map
<SL|warlock> he aint allowed to download/view/edit any other files outside of /home/dust2
<mp3guy> whats the best program to monitor CPU temps/Fan speeds?
<Madpilot> SL|warlock, that's the default - the rest of the system is owned by root, not you
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mp3guy about sensors
<Madpilot> !tell mp3guy about sensors
<SL|warlock> huh?
<SL|warlock> wait, listen
<SL|warlock> Sorry, i maybe explained that the wrong way.
<Jivenix> hey fine folks
<gnomefreak> brb coffee is calling me
<SL|warlock> I (root) want to create a account called CS that only can edit/view/move/download files in /home/dust2 - anything outside the /dust2 map he cannot view/edit/download etc.
<ciro_> I tried to install a program but there is an output im not able to solve.here is that output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9706.who can help me pls?
<Jivenix> i'm trying to get the ruby plugin to work with xchat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jivenix> i keep getting the message: AutoLoad failed for: /home/kmesiab/.xchat2/xchat-ruby.so
<Jivenix> libruby.so.1.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bunta> Mornin folks :)
<SL|warlock> Could you help me out Madpilot?
<Jivenix> i cant build it from sources either, message: 'cannot find -lruby'
<bunta> Any good sites for GNOME themes?
<SL|warlock> I (root) want to create a account called CS that only can edit/view/move/download files in /home/dust2 - anything outside the /dust2 map he cannot view/edit/download etc. - Madpilot
<gnomefreak> bunta, art.gnome.com or gnome-look.org
<Madpilot> SL|warlock, yeah, I misunderstood what you were saying... that's probably possible, but it's deeper into permissions stuff than I've had to go
<Madpilot> !tell bunta about themes
<bunta> thx gnome ;)
<gnomefreak> yw
<SL|warlock> well
<gnomefreak> the bot knows themes :)
<SL|warlock> then can you help me todo this: make an account called CS that only can edit/view stuff in home/dust2 ?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah im still brbing
<patricia> ola
<bunta> looks nice :o
<b0uncer> could anyone please help me re-partition a usb-stick (vfat)?
<SL|warlock> C'mon, anyone?
<SL|warlock> I (Root) need to make an account called CS that only can edit/view stuff in home/dust2 ?
<b0uncer> the fs on it got screwed up :/ now 256MB seems to be 8MB...
<cppnewbie> Madpilot, in the link u gave me it says: "Then, you will modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or XF86Config-4) file to register that your mouse is more than the "standard" five (5) button mouse." my mouse HAS 5 buttons but only 3 of em work properly
<b0uncer> SL|warlock, read man useradd
<bunta> Just installed the gnome-art thing, now which exactly is the category I choose, for installing 'desktop' themes?
<gnomefreak> bunta, desktop
<bunta> desktop backgrounds?
<gnomefreak> bunta, what ones do you want
<bunta> I just wanna change the theme
<bunta> Kinda got bored of this default grey one xD
<gnomefreak> under themes what do you see?
<nandemonai> bunta, From memory you can get desktop backgrounds, window themes, gtk themes etc... just have a browse around it'll make sence the more you look at it
<bunta> I've changed my background, to a nice gundams-in-space style
<SL|warlock> b0uncer, gives me nada
<SL|warlock> bug probably :/
<SL|warlock> Anyone? cmon :(
<SL|warlock> *me turns sad*
<bunta> aight, once this finishes (desktop dl) I'll check out the rest
<gnomefreak> ok i might have it installed again by than
<SL|warlock> gnomefreak, can you help me out perhaps?
<b0uncer> SL|warlock, how so
<SL|warlock> b0uncer, dont know - nothing showing up
<nandemonai> bunta, gnome doesnt have overall themes generally, it's broken down to gtk (the look of applications), window(titlebars) etc etc
<Jivenix> here's my theme: http://www.pastehere.com/?feofgn
<SL|warlock> I really need this asap, any help is SO appriciated
<b0uncer> useradd creates new user account, just read the man page to see what option it is you need to use to set his home dir
<gnomefreak> sl with what?
<b0uncer> I need help creating a vfat filesystem :/
<Noolan> where can i download live cd?
<SL|warlock> I (Root) need to make an account called CS that only can edit/view stuff in home/dust2 ?
<SL|warlock> That gnomefreak
<bunta> nandemonai, ahh thx :)
<Jivenix> from the ubuntu download page
<Noolan> cant find it
<teclo> hello, know some repostiitory that has kplayer/mplayer for ubuntu ?
<Jivenix> sure you can
<teclo> repsoiteors
<teclo> repository
<Jivenix> we have faith in you
<teclo> rospirtiots
<Jivenix> try again
<nandemonai> bunta, Not a problem.. confused me origonally when I was trying to get themeing happening..
<teclo> repsoitory
<Noolan> ;)
<teclo> well, server
<gnomefreak> not me someone else might beable to help with that
<Noolan> ther is only iso image, probably only for install purpose
<Madpilot> Noolan, the liveCD should be available at the same places as the install
<bunta> ^_^
<SL|warlock> gnomefreak you dont know how to create a user that has access to /home/dust2 only ?
<bunta> Right, I've just finished fetching all the backgrounds
<Noolan> oh i found it
<jimmey> How would I go about getting Dapper Drake?
<Jivenix> ;)
<gnomefreak> nope not off hand. you want the person to have sudo rights?
<Noolan> i`m so lazy;)
<robinl1> how to install ubuntu on a wireless internet connection? (the answer is for someone else)
<bunta> Do I choose GTK+ Engine, or Application Theme?
<topyli> teclo: mplayer is in multiverse
<dli> robinl1, if the wireless nic is supported
<SL|warlock> No gnomefreak
<SL|warlock> just edit/view/move files in /home/dust2
<SL|warlock> PLEASE_SERIOUSLY_ someone?
<Noolan> one more question: where can i find language list that ubuntu supports?
<gnomefreak> to edit files the person needs to have sudo priveledges
<Jivenix> jimmey, update your sources.list file
<Jivenix> everywhere that says breezy, make it say dapper
<robinl1> dli: well the person's install said that it didnt have internet
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: normal users need access to other directories, like /tmp (rw) and /usr and /bin (read-only) as well
<Jivenix> then do sudo apt-get update
<Jivenix> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jivenix> wait
<Jivenix> make sandwich
<Jivenix> return, enjoy
<jimmey> Okay
<teclo> topyli: multiverse backports ?
<jimmey> Thanks
<topyli> teclo: just plain old multiverse :)
<robinl1> how to install ubuntu on a wireless internet connection? (the answer is for someone else)
<roshl> I installed the gstream-ffmpeg package, but when I add an mp3 file into serpentine, ti does not read it right. I add a 5 minute file and it says "Duration: 26seconds"
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: assuming you mean you don't want this person to access other directories in /home, you can set the permissions on all other directories to be fairly strict (say rwx------ or 700), and make CS the owner of /home/dust2
<SL|warlock> Yeah exactly HappyFool, im kinda new to linux - whats the command for that ?
<SL|warlock> i havent created the user Yet.
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: to change permissions use the 'chmod' command (e.g., 'chmod 700 /home/someuser' )
<robinl1> how to install ubuntu on a wireless internet connection? (the answer is for someone else) <-- please, i need the solution fast.
<SL|warlock> so
<SL|warlock> if i want the user CS to have access to /home/dust2 - what do i type?
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: to add a user, you can use System -> Admin -> Users and Groups, or the 'adduser' command from the command-line
<gnomefreak> robin_, burn the iso and use it to install
<rhus> un saluto a tutti
<SL|warlock> I use console mode
<robinl1> SL|warlock: chown CS:users /blah
<SL|warlock> not graphic
<teclo> topyli: ok, where can I find a line for these multiverse servers ?
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bunta> odd
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: ok, then type 'man adduser' and read the documentation
<bunta> I've installed a theme from the theme app (system -> pref -> themes) but it aint in the list
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell teclo about multiverse
<robinl1> gnomefreak: its for someone else with an ubuntu cd, she wants to install it, but gains an error (no internet found) when she tried to install it with wireless connection
<SL|warlock> tbh i dont understand alot of it
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: or you can just do 'sudo adduser CS' (usernames are typically all lowercase, fwiw)
<SL|warlock> kk
<topyli> teclo: to generate a nice, sane sources.list, you could use the source-o-matic: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> robin_, even without a net connection it can contiune with install and than fix net connection afterwards
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell robinl1 about install
<bimberi> robinl1: you can install without an internet connection.  The installer will try to connect to get the latest security updates during the install but if that fails it can be done later (once an internet connection can be established)
* bimberi thinks gnomefreak was much more succinct :P
<SL|warlock> HappyFool, i added a user called cs now - now what? :-p
<gnomefreak> :)
<dli> SL|warlock, adduser cs
<SL|warlock> yeah now what?
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: got to /home, type ls -l  -- how many directories do you see ?
<SL|warlock> as root or cs+
<SL|warlock> ?
<SL|warlock> *
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: might as well be root
<SL|warlock> i see 5
<gnomefreak> -a should show hidden ones :)
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: ok, for each run 'chmod 700 dirname'
<SL|warlock> k
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: note that by default the user cs's home directory is /home/cs
<SL|warlock> yaeh
<SL|warlock> yeah kk
<HappyFool> SL|warlock: is that ok, or does it have to be /home/dust2 ?
<teclo> yes
<teclo> where can I find kplayer for ubuntu please ?
<SL|warlock> HappyFool, its /home/playg now though
<SL|warlock> Doesnt matter tbh
<gnomefreak> teclo i think all it is now is mplayer for all wm
<SL|warlock> rather have it on /playg though
<gnomefreak> !info kplayer
<l00p> I have problems installing ubuntu can someone help me?
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cppnewbie> lol
<Madpilot> later, all
<gnomefreak> later
<cppnewbie> l8r
<slabby> !help me
<slabby> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<slabby> !helpme mc
<ubotu> slabby: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<l00p> I have problems with partitions. I have SATA disk with 2 ntfs partitions and some free space. When I try to install ubuntu it doesn't show any partitions on the disk.
<jdmpike> hello
<slabby> hi
<Alashua> please help! when i view my profile on myspace, my text is not as it should be, i can't see the names of songs in the player and when i'm listening to a song and do ANYTHING, the sound messes up?
<slabby> is this to do with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> brb
<l00p> so what can I do? I can partition the disk from scratch but that way I'll lose all data on the disk
<slabby> !help mc
<Alashua> slabby are you talking to me?
<jdmpike> Opinion poll: What is the best news reader for linux/gnome?
<slabby> yes
<slabby> does anyone know about mc? (midknight commander)
<Alashua> yes, everything worked fine when i had windows. i really like linux, i'm just very new.
<HappyFool> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<slabby> me 2 alashua :)
<Alashua> i can't do anything
<slabby> thanks happy
<Alashua> :)
<slabby> happyfool : do you know how i can install mc from command line? (my GUI does not work im trying to fix it)
<jdmpike> slabby, sudo apt-get install mc
<jdmpike> give that a ago
<d0dg3r> hello all , is someone using e17 on breezy here ?
<HappyFool> slabby: you need to add the universe repo to sources.list
<gnomefreak> what am i missing :(
<slabby> it says cant find package
<Alashua> well, I'm gonna go put a gun to head
<Alashua> not really
<Alashua> just frustrated
<slabby> happyfool : how do i do that from command line?
<gnomefreak> slabby, sudo apt-get install mc
<HappyFool> slabby: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<jdmpike> slabby, I am digging a link for you
<gnomefreak> ohhhhh he needs universe :(
<slabby> gnome: it says cant find package
<HappyFool> slabby: look for the line with 'universe' in and uncomment it (remove the '#' at the start of the line
<Alashua> one day i hope to be as proficient as the rest of you
<slabby> me 2 alashua
<slabby> oh gone
<slabby> ok will try that now happy fool
<HappyFool> slabby: then save the file, run 'sudo apt-get update' and try the install command again
<jdmpike> gnomefreak, do you use a news reader?
<slabby> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> jdmpike, no i dont sorry
<slabby> how do i save teh file happy fool?
<jdmpike> Does anyone in here use a news reader?
<slabby> *the
<HappyFool> slabby: Ctrl-W or Ctrl-X, i think
<slabby> ok ta
<HappyFool> slabby: there should be a list at the bottom of the screen
<jdmpike> it is ctrl-x then anwser yes
<slabby> brb
<bigfoot1> if i have 2 computers (year 2000 models), is there a way to combine what they have into one single computer?
<Hello18>  hello
<Nameeater> you may be able to put the ram and hdds into one box depending on the config
<Hello18>  anyone there?
* Uzzi is away: Sono occupato
<GlemSom> Hello18, no
<bigfoot1> what about the pentium chips?
<Nameeater> if the ram slots are full and the bays taken your stuck
<straylite> hi guys
<Nameeater> no
<davidhouse> where does mysql store its data in ubunut?
<Hello18>  hello can i use the unbuntu logo the one with the three people on?
<colm> bigfoot1, yes, depending on the architechture - you'd need a new mobo to take advantage of the 2 processors
<davidhouse> *ubuntu
<bigfoot1> can we get an extra bay or slot to hold all the ram? (I hate to see them wasted).
<Nameeater> not unless you get a multiprocessor board (which might require special cpus anyway)
<Hello18>  will that be possable?
<bigfoot1> colm, the architecture? Um, I guess you're talking about what kind of comp? 2 pentiums
<d0dg3r> !e17
<s|k> hrm, I can't seem to throw stuff into the trash
<s|k> a permissions issue
<bigfoot1> Nameeater: i don't understand what you last said. a special *cpu*... what part of the computer is *cpu*?
<colm> bigfoot1, well speed of the ram for one thing.  cpu = pentium
<Nameeater> the bit under the heatsink on the mobo
<slabby> sudo apt-get update - does not work correct because internet is not currently working on my computer
<bigfoot1> Nameeater: the bit?
<bigfoot1> what's a bit?
<s|k> I figured it out
<glisse> does anyone successfully compile Xorg 7.0 with dapper ? I am having undefined macro despite the fact i installed macro dev package...
<bigfoot1> sorry, we usually don't open computers. We usually buy them new
<straylite> i'm about to install ubuntu, but i want to set up a raid5 array first. i've been advised to use md as opposed to lvm but i have a feeling i can't do this with the installer; any thoughts? :)
<pjotori> My Ubuntu has become a little weird, or much wierd. It won't boot. I recieve an error message about nimix or something like that, doesn't exist and I guess it was /sbin/init that doesn't exist either. From what I can tell, it cannot mount /, but I did mount that partition yesterday from a live cd with Ubuntu. What can be wrong?
<suds> greetings! I'm using 'adept' and when I click 'install package' it displays BREAK(install)..where can i see the detailed reason for BREAK? thanks
<slabby> sudo apt-get update - does not work correct because internet is not currently working on my computer. will it still work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> slabby: are you using irc from a different computer ?
<slabby> happyfool : yes
<ejofee> you won't believe this: i have a cd which is *completely* unredable... my rom won't even recognize it. yet, most data on the cd is there! it's just that i can't access it. i think a crucial section of the cd is broken (and the rest of it is perfect). is there any app which reads a cd ignoring it's "unreadable label"?
<slabby> happyfool : linux one is upstairs
<curuxz> hello :D
<HappyFool> slabby: you can download the necessary packages manually from packages.ubuntu.com, but it'll be painful
<curuxz> god what i morning i have had reinstalling my main system :(
<HappyFool> slabby: are you planning on connecting the linux machine to the internet?
<slabby> happyfool : yes
<selbstmord> Hello, I cant switch keyboard maps, can someone help?
<slabby> happyfool : but i couldnt get it to work during the install
<curuxz> i was wondering if anyone here would give me a hang
<curuxz> *hand
<slabby> happyfool : it has a netgear wireless card - but the install didnt seem to like it
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<HappyFool> slabby: i think getting your internet connection working should be your first priority; installing extra software will be much easier thereafter
<linuxboyfriend> is there any frontend for wvdial?
<selbstmord> Im using a swedish keyboard, and its configured as a US keyboard, Ive tried switching it in system-config-keyboard, and it shows up as swedish as default, but its still configured as a US keyboard
<filleokus> Hi, i have a strange problem with ubuntu. Ive get Inalid MIT coockie errors when im trying to start Ubuntu up... I must first go in and edit the xorg.conf to vesa instead nv, couse nv do not support my 7800GT... I have an Amd64 but running the i
<filleokus> i386 version
<curuxz> I just setup my system as a Tri-monitor configuration but the center (primary) monitor is a little dim, is there a way i can crank up the gama in my xorg to only 1 monitor, or even all then i could turn down the other 2's manual control
<HappyFool> slabby: the wiki has some info on wifi; i've never used it myself
<slabby> happyfool : i could wire a cable upto my router just for now
<Hobbsee> slabby: wireless card?  check out !wifi and !wireless
<slabby> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<HappyFool> slabby: sounds good. might also help getting wifi going
<slabby> ok brb will read that
<Hobbsee> HappyFool: the ndiswrapper howto, off of that, has a section of what to do if you *dont* have net access
<curuxz> can anyone help me please?
<vladuz976> stupid question but how do i make gvim remember my font and color preferences everytime i start it
<nmsa> hello
<nmsa> is here someone with a DELL Latitude D600 and wireless working?
<Curtman> How do I force Ubuntu's autotools to default to automake-1.9, autoconf2.59, etc?
<nmsa> can't geit it working
<dradul> vladuz976, the #vim channel is the proper place for aking such question.
<sKaBoy> Curtman: update-alternatives --config automake
<teclo> Dites, j'ai install kubuntu
<teclo> et j'ai fait un copier/coller du sources.list
<teclo> oops, wrong window :)
<Curtman> sKaBoy, Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o topyli]  by topyli
<simone> hi everybody... any of you using Umbrello (UML design)?
<irvs10tz> guyz need help hir.. im installing a windows based app.. i've already downloaded wine but the apps still cant install.. need help..............................
<topyli> irvs10tz: some windows apps just don't work with wine
<topyli> irvs10tz: what is this app
<Curtman> irvs10tz: You might have better luck asking in #winehq too.
<slabby> im back, I have done what http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=417163) said to do. I have changed the driver to vesa but now when X trys to load it comes up with error including [(WW) VESA: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<irvs10tz> topyli: freestyle streetball online....
<topyli> irvs10tz: a game? lord knows what quirks they've coded into it. try sol.exe instead :)
<liable> slabby: thats a warning, are there any errors there? did you put that pci-id in or did you leave it blank?
<irvs10tz> topyli, what do u mean/??
<slabby> liable: i used lspci to find out it was 0.1.0 and entered that in the reconfig-xserver
<slabby> but i comes up as 1.0.0??
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<topyli> irvs10tz: well, simple apps might work, complicated ones might not. that's all
<navaneeth> how do you play .mpg files in ubuntu?
<liable> slabby: did you manually edit xorg.conf by hand?
<irvs10tz> topyli: aww i see... but what do u mean trying sol.exe?
<gnomefreak> slabby, it shouldnt have . in it it should have :
<slabby> liable: only to change driver from "ati" to "vesa" as the guide i was given said to do
<topyli> irvs10tz: sol.exe is the windows solitaire game. nice and simple :)
* Uzzi is back (gone 00:25:50)
<cppnewbie> lol
<irvs10tz> aww i see
<slabby> gnome: sorry thats what i meant they are :
<cppnewbie> irvs10tz: games work better with cedega afaik :P
<topyli> irvs10tz: anyway, search the application database on winehq.org and see if others have gotten your app to run
<irvs10tz> is cedega available in synaptic??
<BSDinux> cedega is proprietary
<cppnewbie> doubt it
<topyli> irvs10tz: no
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<gnomefreak> irvs10tz, no
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<liable> slabby: well, i suggest you read the top of the file and run the md5sum on it, and then use dpkg to reconfigure it. when you do, choose ati, and dont fill in the pci bus. Is this an x86 box with only one graphice card?
<cppnewbie> i think u need to pay or something
<irvs10tz> where can i get cenega????
<BSDinux> transgaming
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell irvs10tz about cedega
<slabby> liable: it is 64bit with just one X800 card
<gnomefreak> irvs10tz, chaek your pm
<gnomefreak> check*
<systempie> Hi there, i've just installed breezy, all works fine, but have some difficulties on installing my network connected HP officejet 7310, searched for help and found that i should use cups with a uri that is produced with hp-makeuri but that does'nt work out, has somebody ideas, thanx
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie, its like 15usd
<liable> slabby: ok, now that you have hand edited it, you either need to keep doing that, or run the md5sum on it to get dpkg to actually write to the file when you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cppnewbie> gnomefreak perhaps but u still need to pay :P
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie, yep you do its not opensource
<liable> umode -o
<topyli> gnomefreak: don't they have a monthly subscription fee or something?
<BSDinux> can't help with printers...
<rysiek|pl> asked that one on #kubuntu, no ideas there
<cppnewbie> seems so, thats y i prefer wine and if i got to, switching to windows
<cppnewbie> :p
<gnomefreak> topyli, im not sure if they do i dont use it all ive heard was the 15 for it
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows, why dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) does *not* use my mkinitrd.conf file?
<BSDinux> you can subscribe for a month and then unsubscrib
<slabby> liable : so what do you recommend i do?
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<topyli> gnomefreak: i don't care either. i'll pay them $BIGSUM when they get worms armageddown working :)
<liable> slabby: if i were you, i would do the xd5sum, so you can use dpkg to alter the file for you. but do whatever you like.
<systempie> ok i'll try there
<gnomefreak> lol
<navaneeth> can any one help me with this? is there any player capable of playing .mpeg in linux?
<BSDinux> you need to install the codec, navaneeth
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell navaneeth about codecs
<BSDinux> either install totem-xine or install the gstreamer mpeg support
<BSDinux> or vlc
<colm> ubotu tell navaneeth about restrictedformats
<Mr-Falkor> irssi is so,.. kozy
<gnomefreak> Mr-Falkor, it is i miss it :(
<cppnewbie> guys, does ubuntu support usb connections? :S
<Mr-Falkor> gnomefreak: why don't you use it then ?:P
<liable> cppnewbie: what kind?
<slabby> liable : i will do what you recommend as im still learning with linux. so how do i do the xd5sum?
<BSDinux> shure it does support usb
<gnomefreak> for today i need to use xchat its got graphical stuff i need
<Mr-Falkor> :- )
<cppnewbie> well actually i just connected an external usb device
<cppnewbie> doesnt appear anywhere however
<liable> slabby: read the top of the xorg.conf, it tells you what to do. just do the md5sum not the check.
<BSDinux> what device
<slabby> liable : thank
<cppnewbie> storage
<BSDinux> doesnt it appear in /dev?
<liable> slabby: err. forget what i said, just do exactlt what it tells you :)
<cppnewbie> not really
<slabby> liable : ok :) right so i have changed the driver value to vesa now and the error that comes up is -----  (WW) Vesa : No matching device section for instance (Bus ID PCI:1:0:0) found
<BSDinux> should be something like scsi0 or so
<BSDinux> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<liable> slabby: as i said, when dpkg asks for a pci id dont put anything, it should automagically detect it, same for memory.
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<slabby> liable : but you said not to use dpkg as i needed to use md5sum?
<cppnewbie> lets c
<liable> slabby: install a cli irc client, so if it fails we can chat with you from that, while you are still in ubuntu.
<slabby> i can chat whatever
<liable> slabby: well, i thought you were going to run the md5sum?
<slabby> im using 2 diff PC's
<BSDinux> but normally it should automount i think...
<gnomefreak> liable, he doesnt need to irssi is installed be default
<cppnewbie> doesnt exist
<slabby> i dont need it anyway im a diff pc
<liable> gnomefreak: oh. didnt know that.
<gnomefreak> s/be/by
<slabby> linux is still loaded upstairs
<slabby> im on my windows PC
<BSDinux> *cough*
<cppnewbie> ehm
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<cppnewbie> :D
<lissy> hi there, is a gaim 2.0.0 beta2 package available for ubuntu? i need this one for the improved file transfer code for the oscar protocol
<liable> but you cant paste log errors from the windows pc..
<gnomefreak> lissy, you have to compile it
<slabby> brb got to eat
<gnomefreak> lissy, there is no .deb for it
<BSDinux> compile the source
<lissy> gnomefreak: so is there perhaps a virtual package providing me all the build tools? like build-essentials or sth.?
<gnomefreak> lissy, you will need sudo apt-get build-essential  and sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<gnomefreak> those are the 2 commands to run as i typed them
<lissy> gnomefreak: thanks, what is the build-dep for? does it install dependand libraries or?
<gnomefreak> lissy, i would also you checkinstall
<gnomefreak> build-dep will grab the packages you need to compile it all the libs and so forth
<gnomefreak> install checkinstall too instead of using makeinstall
<lissy> sorry i'm not really into it. so i install build-essentials now, then i do the build-dep gaim and what exactly do you mean with checkinstall? install it?
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<cantona> what program is best for watch tv?
<gnomefreak> lissy,  run sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall than as another command do sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<p4ra> hi everyone
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<p4ra> I got problem, could you help me please?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lissy about checkinstall
<gnomefreak> brb lost my desktop :(
<p4ra> guys I got problem with backports, it says: "No such file or directory"
<cppnewbie> still wont appear here
<p4ra> I'm using http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<narzy> ok, quick question, how do I force a window to quit?
<narzy> I forgot the key combo
<simon_> hi, is there any known issue that could explain why the installer only shows the partitions on hdb and sda but not hda?  if i switch to second terminal and use fdisk they are there ...
<HappyFool> narzy: alt-f4 seems to work
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<narzy> no the application crashed and now it won't let me close it
<narzy> I mean I could go "hardcore" get the pid and kill it via term
<narzy> but i Know there is a shortcut
<HappyFool> narzy: try Applications -> System tools -> System monitor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<liable> heh, that *is* the shortcut :)
<HappyFool> narzy: if you do use the command-line, pgrep and pkill are pretty handy
<Mr-Falkor> I know html,.. yes, I know - I am a 1337 h4xX0r!!111oneone
<narzy> how the hell can this thing use more virtual memory then it has?!!
<erUSUL> narzy, i use the xkill applet
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does anyone here know how to set an IP as op automatically?
<narzy> erUSUL, where is that?
<Mr-Falkor> Iam really really tierd, been awake all night + I'm gonna stay up'til tonight
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<erUSUL> narzy, it is an applet for the deskbar you click it, and then the crashed window and it kills it
<narzy> ok, follow up question, how do I get it.
<narzy> found it
<narzy> thanks
<narzy> I'm really not that dense ;)
<narzy> it's just 4AM
<p4ra> I got problem with backports, can anyone tell me what's wrong? is the server down or adress may changed?
<erUSUL> narzy, rightclick in the panel and choose add to panel (or the like, i use spanish desktop)
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<gnomefreak> p4ra, paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<p4ra> gnomefreak: sorry, I'm really new, what does that mean? sorry :-/
<cppnewbie> wtf, i just ran a prog with wine, now i closed it but my screen resolution is now less than ever
<roico> i opened samba ports through firestarter, but it still doesnt work with the firewall... it only works without firewall at all... i have wireless router (im connected to it with wires, the other pc wireless)
<topyli> roico: we know already. :) it's strange, don't know what's wrong. works fine here with firestarter
<gnomefreak> p4ra, run this command in terminal as i type it than copy whats in that file to pastebin i will give you link to there after the commna. the command to type is sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell p4ra about pastebin
<gnomefreak> p4ra, paste the list to the site in you pm
<[Leo] > hi all!
<victor__> hi all! do you know how to run sth when opening enlightenment?
<gnomefreak> whats the command to restart menu?
<victor__> gnome-panel ?
<lissy> thanks gnomefreak, worked using auto-apt to configure and using checkinstall after the compile.
<lissy> cheers
<gnomefreak> victor__, no just the menu
<sesq> How can i mute microfon ???
<victor__> what do you mean with restart the menu?
<ompaul> sesq, run >>alsamixer<< find the microphone and turn it down til it is off
<cppnewbie> so what can i do to view my external usb storage device? :S
<anildigital> I am back
<gnomefreak> victor__, you can restart just the menu in gnome so changes take affect theres a bug in dapper that when you killall gnome-panel it does just that and you dont get it back
* gnomefreak just cant remember command :(
<ompaul> cppnewbie, it should automatically appear on a ubuntu desktop, check the desktop, click on the icon on the bottom left and that will minimise all windows then you should see something that equates to it
<anildigital> I am digital
<victor__> i dunno
<ompaul> gnomefreak, gnome-panel?
<anildigital> hey anybodyknow any earteregg in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ompaul, no just the menu i think _jason was the one that gave it to me a while ago
<cppnewbie> ompaul nothing is on :'(
<ompaul> cppnewbie, so what version are you using of ubuntu? 4.10 5.04 5.10?
<cppnewbie> well afaik breezy is 5.10 so breezy :P
<ompaul> cppnewbie, na ,release is 5.10 and breezy was the development version to get there ;-), okay so it should "just work" please start a terminal and type df in it
<cppnewbie> well
<cppnewbie> can only c 3 drives that have a name
<cppnewbie> sda1 sdb1 and sdb5
<cppnewbie> but there r 2 tmpfs and a 86/volatile
<ompaul> cppnewbie, okay so it is not usually one
<anildigital> our channel so silent
<anildigital> what happened?
<anildigital> wake up men?
<ompaul> anildigital, please stop
<gnomefreak> Silence in here is a good thing means everything is working for people
<cppnewbie> in a way
<Adam_> Afternoon all, I neeed some newwbie help please am setting up a laptop on ubuntu to network with apple airport express. Can make it work fine when unsecured but as soon as try and secure it... nothing. Any ideas?
<Hobbsee> hehe @ gnomefreak
<cppnewbie> :D
<anildigital> ok ompaul
<eth0> hi, are there any cd/dvd drive emulators for linux? cant find any
<ompaul> cppnewbie, okay do this, system, administration, disks
<kemik> eth0: you just mount the stuff you want...
<kemik> eth0: no need to emulate
<eth0> kemik: how do i do that?
<eth0> i mean i want to burn an iso without having a dvd
<anildigital> hey I have made entry in fsrab for mounting my win drives, but every time I boot, it is not mounted what is the problem
<p4ra> gnomefreak: sorry, for no response, I was at the lunch, here is the log, what's happening to me with backports: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9708
<kemik> well how on earth are you gonna burn a iso without a dvd recorder
<[Leo] > eth0, mount the iso
<kemik> there's no way to emulate real hardware
<eth0> kemik: i dont mean burn, i mean i want to open an iso
<kemik> eth0: mount the iso with "mount -t loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint"
<kemik> sry
<kemik> wrong syntax
<eth0> ah thanks :)
<ompaul> cppnewbie, does it appear there? is there a light on it?
<kemik> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<gnomefreak> p4ra, i think they got rid of the mirrormax backports
<eth0> is /path/to/mountpoint /mnt/cdrom?
<cppnewbie> wait didnt check yet :P
<kemik> eth0: any empty folder of your choosing
<p4ra> gnomefreak: what can I do? I need to install some stuff
<kemik> ie: /mnt/isomount
<eth0> or /dev/cdrom?
<kemik> or whatever
<cppnewbie> it doesnt
<gnomefreak> p4ra, you could upgrade to breezy :) im looking for new backports now
<kemik> not /dev.. use the /mnt folder
<p4ra> gnomefreak: oh I see, and how can I do it? ;-) sorry for stupid questions, I'm really new
<ompaul> cpp in the terminal type >>sudo fdisk -l<< does it show up there?
<eth0> so i just make up a /mnt/whatever folder?
<gnomefreak> For Breezy Badger 5.10:
<zezu> sed -i 's@/usr/include@/tools/include@g' configure  :: anything look wrong with this? its not working
<eth0> mkdir /dev/isomount?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr
<kemik> eth0: yeah
<cppnewbie> sudo fdisk ?
<[Leo] > eth0, non in dev
<eth0> kemik: k, thanks
<[Leo] > *not
<gnomefreak> p4ra, did you get the pm i sent you?
<kemik> eth0: in /mnt/ ...
<[Leo] > yep ;)
<ompaul> cpp in the terminal type >>sudo fdisk -l<< does it show up there?  see the -L where : is lower case
<eth0> oh yeah, sorry i mean /mnt/isomount
<kemik> reading with half my brain today ;)
<cppnewbie> wait yea it appeared there
<cppnewbie> sdc1
<cppnewbie> says its in dev/sdc1
<cppnewbie> how can i access it now? :S
<Errol> is it possible to change the default max stack size to 16384 for every user?
<cppnewbie> at least it tells me its not a directory
<ompaul> cppnewbie, I am writing a lot of stuff please wait
<juzamx3> ..
<cppnewbie> k im not in such a hurry :D
<eth0> kemik: i get - mount: unknown filesystem type 'loop'
<eth0> kemik: with that command
<Adam_> anyone know how to set up wpa security?
<p4ra> gnomefreak: I got another problem -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9709
<Ashly> there an ubuntu package for k9copy?
<ompaul> cppnewbie, okay >>sudo mkdir -p /media/flash<< then >> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/flash/ << then you can access the drive, if that fails add a >>-t umsdos << after the mount and before /
<FraZena> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kemik> eth0: did you use -o instead of -t ?
<FraZena> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> p4ra, did you add just this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<eth0> kemik: nope, i used -t
<cppnewbie> ya ompaul it works now :D
<p4ra> gnomefreak: I suppose no... lemme check
<gnomefreak> i had put in the breezybadger part by mistake
<FraZena> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell FraZena about msg the bot
<p4ra> gnomefreak: now looks fine
<p4ra> gnomefreak: thank you, but I'll stay in case of some problems :D
<gnomefreak> good p4ra you can always upgrade it to breezy using apt
<gnomefreak> p4ra, anytime
<p4ra> gnomefreak: I got problem again, I can't install JRE (java plugin) for Firefox, it says couldn't find package sun-j2.rel.5
<eth0> kemik: any idea what to do?
<kemik> eth0: you should use -o
<gnomefreak> p4ra, you need to isntall it from java
<eth0> kemik: ah i c
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell p4ra about javadebs
<gnomefreak> try there much easier
<p4ra> gnomefreak: thanks, I'll take a look
<eth0> kemik: i get - ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<eth0> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<kemik> was it a dvd or cd?
<p4ra> gnomefreak: but I don't have breezy, there are only breezy mirror
<kemik> cd= -t iso9660
<eth0> dvd
<eth0> kemik: where do i type that?
<kemik> mount -t is9660 -o loop /path /path
<ptlo> not sure if here's the right place to ask, but has anyone played with compiz on dapper? i've got a strange problem, all new windows are created in the upper-left corner, and i can't move/resize them. any ideas where the problem might lie?
<kemik> iso
<anildigital> I added /dev/hda1       /mnt/c  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<anildigital> /dev/hda5       /mnt/d  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<anildigital> /dev/hda6       /mnt/e  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<anildigital> /dev/hda7       /mnt/f  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<kemik> anildigital: USE PASTEBIN
<ompaul> anildigital, NEVER paste in here again
<erUSUL> anildigital, please use pastebin
<gnomefreak> oh ok well than you will need to use either blackdown or go to java and get it
<anildigital> but in fstab, but it didnt work
<anildigital> what is pastebin
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<eth0> kemik: mount: unknown filesystem type 'is9660'
<ompaul> !tell anildigital about paste
<kemik> eth0: iso.. my typo
<anildigital> !pastebin
<ompaul> anildigital, read the message from the bot
<juzamx3> exit
<ompaul> anildigital, don't go flooding the channel
<anildigital> ok
<p4ra> here we go, nooby question, if I install stuff under root, others will see it as well?
<cppnewbie> trying to unzip something in my usb drive but it says i dont have the proper rights
<eth0> kemik: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<gnomefreak> p4ra, yes
<eth0>        missing codepage or other error
<p4ra> gnomefreak: thanks
<dv_> hi
<gnomefreak> yw
<hyperstream> ahh i just install ubuntu (amd 64) and im wondering on how i find out the su password. i didnt have to enter it when setting up ...
<hyperstream> is there a default root pass?
<ompaul> !tell hyperstream about root
<ompaul> hyperstream, please read the message I just had the bot send you
<p4ra> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<marlun> is there an app which lets you browse rfc:s?
<kemik> eth0: do a "sudo lsmod | grep loop"
<kemik> eth0: if you dont find anything "sudo modprobe loop"
<hyperstream> wtf lol
<cppnewbie> how do i unzip something to my usb drive. says i dont have the proper rights
<hyperstream> no root access
<eth0> kemik: loop                   15752  1
<hyperstream> whats the point of that?
<ompaul> hyperstream, that is not what it says
<hyperstream> security ?
<p4ra> how big is breezy?
<hyperstream> sudo *
<ompaul> hyperstream, read the web page in detail again
<hyperstream> says the root is locked within ubuntu
<ompaul> that is correct
<ompaul> that is not the same as no root
<Lucas> startkeylogger
<cppnewbie> but i assume u didnt c how to unlock it :P
<Hobbsee> Lucas: do you want a kline?
<GlemSom> How do I create more ptys?
<kemik> eth0: not sure what's wrong the.. it's a ".iso" file and not a ".img" right?
<hyperstream> yeah i see how to enable it
<cppnewbie> well then
<cppnewbie> :D
<Hobbsee> nalioth_zZz: will be quite happy to arrange one for Lucas if needed...
<hyperstream> why is it not recommened
<eth0> kemik: yeah, it's iso
<hyperstream> i mean whats the main dangers of it
<eth0> kemik: i have a bin also, if that's any good
<eth0> kemik: .bin
<kemik> not that it really should matter
<kemik> eth0: tell me what you type when you mount. the exact syntax
<eth0> :(
<narzy> this is driving me nuts, and it's going to make me abort our office linux migration
<eth0> kemik: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/socket/movies/The*Bus*TUS*o/*.iso /mnt/isomount/
<narzy> I am trying to set up a printer over the network, and it just refuses to print
<dv_> if I install a beta release (dapper in this case) right now on my laptop, can I upgrade to the release version simply by doing apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ompaul> hyperstream, there is one bug - you need root password for single user mode, it makes life easier, and I suggest you live with it for a week and you will never look back
<dv_> or could it happen that only a complete reinstall works?
<Hobbsee> dv_: yeah, apt-get upgrade should aslo do it
<gnomefreak> lucaas, i sure hope you dont plan on using the starkeylogger in here
<kemik> eth0: specify one file and erh, dont use them * that much
<kemik> eth0: and prefix with "sudo"
<eth0> kemik: there's only one .iso file in that directory
<eth0> kemik: sorry, i did use sudo
<eth0> kemik: just missed that bit out by accident
<eth0> kemik: no ideas, no?
<ompaul> !enter
<abbvila2> Is ther anyone who knows if it's possible to install shockwave dirictly under ubuntu (without running it uder WINE)???
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<kemik> the iso is either broken
<kemik> or mount doesnt like them "*" (even tho it shouldnt matter if there's only one file i guess)
<hyperstream> hmm
<ompaul> kemik, you can get those spaces with a \ before them or tab it out and then work from there
<hyperstream> wierd everything is so slow
<hyperstream> like delayed terminal commands etc
<hyperstream> glxgears almost stalls the system
<dv_> hyperstream, type in "top"
<dv_> and see if there is an app sucking up cpu usage
<eth0> kemik: do u know of another small iso which i could download to test it with?
<kemik> ompaul: mhm, i usually tab out
<hyperstream> hmm
<hyperstream> java (from my azureus)
<kemik> eth0: the damn.small.linux distro is ~50mb i guess
<eth0> kemik: nah need something liek 5 megs, im on a pretty slow connection
<hyperstream> scrollkeeper-up is also using alot of cpu
<kemik> eth0: dunno then...
<eth0> i guess no isos would b 5 megs
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell abbvila2 about shockwave
<eth0> kemik: would u know how to get a .bin file mounted?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell abbvila2 about shockwave
<hyperstream> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<dv_> hyperstream, how much %?
<hyperstream> 68
<dv_> java?
<dv_> what cpu do you have?
<HappyFool> how different is the sound setup in dapper, as a matter of interest? still esd/alsa headaches?
<ompaul> hyperstream, msg from bot
<hyperstream> oo java 82 92
<nuthangi> hi guy...
<hyperstream> thanks for everything ompaul
<gnomefreak> HappyFool, ive seena  few people complain about the sound but mine always just works
<HappyFool> gnomefreak: yeah, mine too ;) just curious
<hyperstream> now to get xgl working :)
<slabby_> happyfool, gnome (and anyone else that helped) thanks alot im now in linux GUI :)
<gnomefreak> hyperstream, be careful with that
<hyperstream> gnomefreak,  why do you say that sir ?
<nuthangi> i have dapper installed, cant get samba to work..... any help highly appreciated...thanks :)
<HappyFool> slabby_: cool
<gnomefreak> hyperstream, it has a tendency to screw with permissions :(
<eth0> kemik: any ideas?
<hyperstream> hmm
* gnomefreak just re-installed due to it messing with my synaptic permissions
<ompaul> hyperstream, if your using dapper please move to #ubuntu+1 where they talk about the development (non stable) edition
<hyperstream> does ubuntu have xgl etc in packages ? or just follow the cvs install from ubuntu forums?
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<hyperstream> ompaul, fresh install at the moment
<ompaul> hyperstream, of 5.10?
<selbstmord> Anyone playing Aleph One (Marathon) on Ubuntu?
<hyperstream> yeah
<hyperstream> the latest from the site amd64
<selbstmord> Could someone please help me with getting my keymap set to Swedish?
<selbstmord> No matter what I do, I get US setup, is it a static thing, not changeable after install or what?
<ompaul> hyperstream, well your going to have enough fun with chrooted envs getting 32 bit stuff to work unless you have some reasonable background in debian/ubuntu I would not bother with that until 20th april when it should be released
<hyperstream> hmm
<hyperstream> i see
<eth0> anyone know how to get a .bin file to mount?
<slabby> !info wifi
<ompaul> selbstmord, system - preferences - keyboard font and such like - btw check out synaptic for more fonts
<HappyFool> eth0: taken a look at bchunk?
<HappyFool> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: (CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<selbstmord> ompaul, in keyboard, it says Swedish as default, but I still get US, and what do you mean about more fonts?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<cppnewbie> how can i access a drive and write stuff in it when it says i dont have the proper rights
<ompaul> gnomefreak, :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<kemik> eth0: for .bin's use "bin2iso" app
<gnomefreak> !info bin2iso
<gnomefreak> that worked :(
<slabby> where can i get that info on WIFI?
<kemik> gnomefreak: think it isnt available from the repos
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<selbstmord> How come theres no hardware browser in ubuntu?
<cppnewbie> :'(
<slabby> thanks
<kemik> but i guess bchunk does the trick aswell
<gnomefreak> ahhh that would be why he didnt know :) ty
<HappyFool> selbstmord: something like system -> admin -> device manager not what you want ?
<FullMoonBerry> so dark ha...
<shiv> I just installed wine. Now do I just Windows Office CD in the CD drive and will it install office?? I am a newbie
<selbstmord> HappyFool, Well, yes, my scarce mind seems to have missed that, thank you.
<hyperstream> anyone know how to get surround sound working ?
<eth0> happyfool: im using bchunk, what's a basename?
<slabby> I have a Netgear WG311T, it isnt in the supported wireless cards list. Do I have any chance of getting it working?
<gnomefreak> shiv, i think you need to download it and than run wine file.exe and i doubt that office will run in wine
<cribbon> hyperstream, put everything to max in alsamixer
<HappyFool> eth0: i don't know ;). look in /usr/share/doc/bchunk* for documentation
<gnomefreak> openoffice does everything that ms office does
<cppnewbie> how can i write to directories that need root? :S
<shiv> ya but I need to use a referene manager like endnote
<shiv> which Oo2 is not doing for me
<gnomefreak> eth0, the base name would be the name of file without the .bin or whatever the exetention is
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: are you accessing a windows partition?
<cppnewbie> not really happyfool, my sdb5 disk that has various stuff in and no os
<cppnewbie> i can browse in it but i cant copy stuff from linux on it
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: what type of partition is it?
<cppnewbie> whadda u mean type of partition ? :S
<cppnewbie> file system? :S
<gnomefreak> ntfs?
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: yah
<cppnewbie> ah fat32
<eth0> gnomebaker: yeah, i just read, it's the prefix for the .iso file
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I guess windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<FullMoonBerry> hai..
<slabby> I have a Netgear WG311T, it isnt in the supported wireless cards list. Do I have any chance of getting it working?
<cppnewbie> well its not a windows partition i want to write on
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: read the first link ubotu just posted; you just need a 'umask=000' parameter in your mount command (probably fstab)
<cppnewbie> and how do i do that one? :S its in the link i assume? :S
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: fat32 and ntfs are generically referred to as 'windows' partitions
<solow> #ubuntu
<cppnewbie> well nothing is written in fstab
<eth0> kemik: i just made a fresh .iso file with bchunk and it still doesn't mount
<cppnewbie> tis empty
<eth0> kemik: with that command
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: remounting with '-o umask=000' might do it
<cppnewbie> i assume that i have to unmount it first? :S
<eth0> can anyone help me mount an .iso?
<HappyFool> that will be easiest
<cppnewbie> well i dunno the commands and the parameters
<cppnewbie> too bad aint it :p
<eth0> kemik: how do i mount multiple .iso files?
<HappyFool> cppnewbie: so how did you mount it in the first place?
<cppnewbie> they were mounted in the first place
<cppnewbie> when i started the system they were on
<HappyFool> fair enough
<cppnewbie> ah wait
<cppnewbie> strangely enough
<cppnewbie> something is written in the file right now
<HappyFool> /etc/fstab ?
<HappyFool>  in /etc/fstab ?
<cppnewbie> ye
<solow> mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<solow> in terminal
<eth0> solow: how do i mount multiple .isos?
<cppnewbie> "you do not have permission to write to the directory /media/sdb5"
<IdleOne> cpp try the command with sudo in front
<gnomefreak> isnt there a restart command at all?
<Johan82> Hey ho=)
<cppnewbie> idleone cant
<cppnewbie> im not typing in the terminal :p
<cppnewbie> has a gui
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  you mean reboot from terminal?
<cppnewbie> nowhere to input sudo in
<elkbuntu> it's called reboot
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, no i looking to restart menu
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  oh heh ()
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, the gnome-panel menu?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i think i just did it (i hope
<emanuele> ciao a tutti
<eth0> can anyone help me mount 2 isos onto my hd?
<anildigital> how to recover ubuntu?
<emanuele> I'm totally new in ubuntu linux
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, at worst you could kill gnome-panel then start it again in term
<Frebrd> can someone help me?
<aroticoz> e_trigan congrats
<emanuele> and I'm facing a lot of problem
<elkbuntu> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Frebrd> grrrr...
<gnomefreak> i did (it didnt work before but it did this time)
<emanuele> can anyone help me?
<anildigital> I installed Windows XP after Ubuntu then How to recover my UbuntuOS
<solow> eth0: I havent done it my self, but I think You can write two lines in fstab with different filenames and mount adresses
<elkbuntu> emanuele, try using a livecd first
<Frebrd> anyone know why none of my python related anything won't work?
<Frebrd> bad grammer...
<emanuele> no idea
<anildigital> emanuele What is ur country?
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cppnewbie> so idleone any suggestions? :S :P
<cppnewbie> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<cppnewbie> etsi :D
<emanuele> I cannot save my files
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  no none sorry
<cppnewbie> :'(
<eth0> solow: i have no idea how to do that heh
<cppnewbie> isnt ubuntu compatible with ntfs? :S
<cppnewbie> i mean
<cppnewbie> installing it on an ntfs disk
<hyperstream> what is the name of the 32-bit compatibility libraries for ubuntu ?
<Kaiser_Learns> cppnewbie: no, ubuntu can not write to ntfs
<cppnewbie> hyperstream u mean ia32-libs?
<MonsieurBon> cppnewbie, nope, that's not possible with any linux
<cppnewbie> :'*(
<hyperstream> i think so
<hyperstream> hmm
<hyperstream> brb
<cppnewbie> the most compatible is ext3?:S
<Kaiser_Learns> yeh
<Protocol1> thats what I use
<cppnewbie> so do i
<Protocol1> for a dual boot
<cppnewbie> but t'would b best if i could view it while using windows
<slabby> I have a Netgear WG311T, it isnt in the supported wireless cards list. Do I have any chance of getting it working?
<anildigital>  I installed Windows XP after Ubuntu then How to recover my UbuntuOS
<MonsieurBon> cppnewbie, ext3 is a linux file system, so it's very compatible :)
<KeefR> slabby: just tested that card
<solow> eth0: look her: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Mount
<cppnewbie> aha
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  you trying to dualboot?
<Protocol1> what the heck is putty?
<cppnewbie> idleone already dualbooted, just asking :D
<KeefR> slabby: no linux drivers and didn't work with ndiswrapper (crashed my notebook)
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  ahh ok
<IdleOne> Protocol1:  putty is a ftp/ssh client
<Protocol1> yeah just googled it
<Goldfisch> Protocol1: Putty is an ssh frontend. It is released in Windows-compatible build, so is very handy to use from a windows machine trying to ssh/sftp to a linux machine. In fact, I have a copy on my flash drive I carry around at work.
<Protocol1> heh
<cppnewbie> what i really need now is to understand for example how to unrar a file and place it in a place where root passwd is needed
<MonsieurBon> does anyone know, why ET can't install any new maps on my ubuntu system? It downloads them, and downloads them again, and downloads them again, etc!
<cppnewbie> without using the terminal is the issue
<KeefR> slabby: sorry, forget it, it's a netgear wg111t, not 311t..
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  what is ET?
<jimcooncat> new install, made root partition lvm occupying rest of disk other than /boot. Need to resize, think I need a livecd with lvm support. What to download?
<Protocol1> so you can ssh through routers/firewalls
<Protocol1> via internet
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, Enemy Territory
<Goldfisch> Protocol1: Was that a question?
<Protocol1> yeah sorry
<anildigital> hey what is the use od putty
<Goldfisch> Protocol1: To ssh through a firewall, they have to open up port 22 and let you through. That is with any ssh -client, and not just putty.
<cppnewbie> seems no one knows. not that i can force anyone to answer but w/e :D
<jimcooncat> knoppix? dsl? breezy live?
<pianoboy3333> what is the program to test what mouse button is what?
<IdleOne> !tell cppnewbie  about mount
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  have you checked out that wiki page?
<Protocol1> Goldfisch, got ya
<xrusto> Hi, chttp://vip.asus.com/user/uhome.aspxan you help me with notebook Asus A6U?
<cppnewbie> idleone mount isnt the issue
<jimcooncat> anildigital, putty is a front end for sssh
<jimcooncat> ssh
<cppnewbie> thing is that i already did whats in there
<cppnewbie> and it still says the same thing
<jimcooncat> anildigital, its a nice ssh client on windows
* gnomefreak hates when things dont work :(
<cppnewbie> brb
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  what is the issue? sorry I came in mid convo so Im not sure what it is your trying
<shiv> once I add application in wineconfig ow do I run the application?
<jimcooncat> gnomefreak, I feel the pain
<eth0> solow: thanks but it doesn't have anything to do with multiple isos
<IdleOne> shiv:  open terminal and type wine programname
<quad_> I have a problem with my soundcard/driver/setup. When I boot up, the login screen plays a standard sound question.wav - It plays fine! The strange thing, is that when I login, I cant hear any sound from my speakers when I play soundfiles. Please give a guess as to why this could be???
<anildigital> I typed putty on terminal on my Ubuntu but it didnt work, hey it is not installed by default in ubuntu
<eth0> can anyone help me mount 2 isos onto my hd?
* IdleOne thought putty was windows only :/
<booyah> pianoboy3333: use xev from a console
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, no it can be run on linux too
<pianoboy3333> okthx
<bit_seqz> anildigital, putty is a windows program. in linux use ssh.
<xrusto> I have a problem with wireless card on A6U laptop. Doesn work
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<quad_> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<IdleOne> ubotu:  you so smart
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, IdleOne
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  may I /msg for a min?
<jimcooncat> need a rescue cd with lvm, which one please?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, yeah
<gnomefreak> if i dont answer right away just hold ill be there in a sec
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  np
<shinu> where should i get mcopy from? what package is it in?
<gnomefreak> im gonna get the pos installed if it kills me
<casa> alguien habla espaol?
<selbstmord> Anyone interested in Aleph One pre-compiled binaries for Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<shinu> nvm i got it
<cppnewbie> back
<casa> ok...
<julien>  /server -m irc.gokuraku-club.org -j #Gokuraku_Club_Distro
<casa> ubotu y como entro en el canal?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, casa
<eth0> can anyone help me mount 2 isos onto my hd?
<FullMoonBerry> a.????
<casa> anyone speak spanish please???
<cppnewbie> IdleOne: im trying to write files to another disk without using terminal, however when i try to write i get the message that i dont have permission
<gnomefreak> casa, join #ubuntu-es
<ardchoille> yes, they speak spanish in #ubuntu-es
<booyah> eth0, I'll give you a hand if I can...
<casa> * ubuntu-es :That channel doesn't exist
<casa> :(
<hyperstream> how do i get rendering on glxinfo (nvidia card) and 3d acceleration?
<eth0> booyah: thanks :)
<hyperstream> direct rendering*
<selbstmord> !tell
<shiv_> where do I change dcc settings in xchat?
<selbstmord> !tell selbstmord !nvidia
<selbstmord> !tell selbstmord nvidia
<dv_> hmm
<selbstmord> Hmm
<selbstmord> hyperstream, !nvidia
<selbstmord> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<hyperstream> hmm
<casa> THANKS TO EVERYBODY!!! :@
<dv_> and is it possible to upgrade from breezy to a newer release without reinstalling everything?
<selbstmord> dv_, yes
<dv_> simply swapping sources in sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<atoponce> casa: ubuntu-es doesn't, but #ubuntu-es does with 24 users currently in the channel
<gnomefreak> dv_, yes but i dont recommend it yet
<dv_> I didnt mean now
<dv_> I mean in general
<gnomefreak> yes
<dv_> good
<gnomefreak> dv_, there will be a tool for it
<eth0> booyah: ?
<booyah> i lost ya...
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, so no need to reinstall ubuntu in april? just dist-upgrade? is it absolutely save?
<booyah> what's your ???
<cppnewbie> which is the least demanding distro?
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, as of right now its not advised but yes when dapper is released you will beable to use dist-upgrade or the new tool
<gnomefreak> demanding?
<prateekg> how to enable hibernation in ubuntu 5.10
<cppnewbie> well
<cppnewbie> that needs the least cpu power and ram
<cppnewbie> and so on
* gnomefreak tells his distro what he wants not other way around
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  you mean cpu freindly?
<dli> wvdial doesn't dial out, any hsfmodem help?
<LSZH> Hello... is Flight5 already available?
<eth0> can anyone help me mount 2 isos onto my hd?
<gnomefreak> dsl
<cppnewbie> idleone u could say so
<cppnewbie> :D
<gnomefreak> lsald, no and there is no such thing as flight 5
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, is there a difference in the new system if installing it new or doing dist-upgrade, or should they be the same?
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  try running xfce4 or openbox or fluxbox info on the wiki pages for those WM
<dv_> cppnewbie, you can cut down pretty much any distro to run on small boxes
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, dist-upgrade will upgrade all your packages too install you would have to install everything over again
<pianoboy3333> ubotu: tell LSZH about flight5
<dv_> no DEs, fewer daemons..
<LSZH> gnomefreak: There is, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight5
<pianoboy3333> see-no flight 5
<dv_> how tight are the requirements?
<prateekg> Can somebody suggest some way to enable hibernation in ubuntu 5.10
<cppnewbie> well i need one that is also not big in size
<cppnewbie> :'(
<MonsieurBon> cppnewbie, fluxbox is cool, cpu friendly and fast! :)
<cppnewbie> thats the strange on
<booyah> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofile1.iso /media/isofile1/
<cppnewbie> e
<cppnewbie> aha
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, and where do I get the new sources?
<Protocol1> uh oh
<cppnewbie> whatever, any ideas on how to write to the other disk while it needs root access without using the terminal?
<eth0> booyah: i need to mount 2 isos
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm why would they do that :( beta is comming out around the 23rd of this month
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, you would change your sources from breezy to whatever
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  gksudo but Im not sure how that works or whats its for
<cppnewbie> rofl
<gnomefreak> and no flight5 hasnt hit the servers yet
<cppnewbie> i too can use commands when i dunno wtf they do :D
<IdleOne> just heard someone say to run as root use gksudo lol
<dv_> cppnewbie, there are specialized distros
<crouchingMonkey> i have a problem, i cant run glx gears because of an error
<dv_> like damn small linux
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, gksudo for graphical apps
<cppnewbie> such as dv_ ?
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  thats what you want :P
<booyah> etho: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofile2.iso /media/isofile2/
<dv_> damn small linux is about 50 mb in size
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  /msg ubotu  gksudo for info
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> dv_ where do i get that? :P
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, just change all the words "breezy" to "dapper"?
<dv_> now its google time isnt it?
<cppnewbie> lol
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  yes but at your own risk :/
<jerry> gm room
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, i dont not advise it yet
<IdleOne> morning jerry
<gnomefreak> dapper still has alot of bugs to work out
<dv_> come on. its even the 1st hit.
<cppnewbie> look at this one
<jerry> how is all?
<cppnewbie> ERROR: Communication problem
<cppnewbie> when does this happen? :S
<dv_> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, IdleOne, yeah, I know it's not save yet. I'm talking about april! :)
<dv_> I can see it perfectly
<Protocol1> I got like 5 cd's when I sent a request for ubuntu
<Protocol1> which is nice
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  when Dapper is realesed there will be a new tool to help upgrade
<gnomefreak> MonsieurBon, ask again in april there will be a tool to do it for you
<jerry> any one here use limewire with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jerry about limewire
<max300> hello can someone help me im cant get my audio to work (integrated audio via pt880)
<Protocol1> jerry, i do
<IdleOne> !tell jerry  about limewire
<Guard] [an> hello
<jerry> hi gnome
<gnomefreak> hi jerry
<MonsieurBon> gnomefreak, I don't like tools! :) I like to know what I'm doing...
<bunta> yo Folks
<IdleOne> !tell MonsieurBon  about flight4
<jerry> how are you doing i finally got ubuntu up and running yea
<bunta> got a question regardin shared folders on XP
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  check out that link
<Guard] [an> i installed ubuntu in server mode then xubuntu-desktop on my inspiron 8600. somehow i'm not satisfied with xubuntu: suspend does not work for instance. will apt-get ubuntu-desktop produce the same result as if i restart the desktop installation from scratch ???
<bunta> I've got a folder on XP thats being shared, how can I access this on Linux?
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, thx
<Zarephath> bunta: SMB protocol
<max300> anyone?
<bunta> Usually, if I wanna access it from a windows box, i just add a network 'drive'
<prateekg> Can somebody suggest some way to enable hibernation in ubuntu 5.10
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  ya pas quoi
<bunta> SMB protocol?
<bunta> Zarephath, got a lil guide for this? I dont wanna share a linux folder, but rather access a windows folder
<Zarephath> bunta: yes you have to use samba to share out the folders...google oreilly books they have a free online book on Samba
<Protocol1> Guard] [an, its going to take some tweaks....
<bunta> Zarephath, books? I'm not looking to buy one :P
<max300> can anyone help me?
<Guard] [an> Protocol1: ok so i'll restart from scratch, i don't mind
<Protocol1> to get every little button working properly
<IdleOne> bunta:  its a free book
<Protocol1> yeah
<bunta> oh? k :)
<Guard] [an> is there an easyway to test xgl under ubuntu ?
<cppnewbie> YEAAAAAAAA it works
<Zarephath> bunta: Re-read what I typed...
<Unity> bunta: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point -o username=Blah,password="blah"
<max300> i cant get my audio to work (integrated audio via pt880)
<IdleOne> cppnewbie:  wtg
<cppnewbie> :D
<bunta> Unity, thx :o
<IdleOne> !tell max300  about sound
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, ya pas quoi <- what language is that?
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  french but I forgot " de "
<cppnewbie> monsieurbon french
<cppnewbie> :p
<cppnewbie> in a way that is
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  your nick is french I assumed you spoke it
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, I do, but not very good! :) My french teacher used to call me that, because of my family name. And now I use it as my online nick, as it's not taken anywhere!
<gnomefreak> Guard] [an,  try #xgl-ubuntu
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  okie then () no problem
<jdmpike> does anyone in here know how to use EasyTag?
<jdmpike> I am trying to tag a bunch of my MP3's
<BlueEagl1> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<bunta> I've got access to the folder via goin just to places -> Connect to server
<xrusto> use anyone laptop Asus A6U?
<bunta> hwo can I get this to be auto-mounted?
<IdleOne> !tell bunta  about mount
<jdmpike> no one uses EasyTag?
* deFrysk uses easytag sometimes
<IdleOne> jdmpike:  probably lots of ppl but they may not be here at the momment
<deFrysk> sup ?
<bunta> meh, that doesn want to work xD
<selbstmord> Aleph One Debian/Ubuntu build:http://rapidshare.de/files/14665525/alephone_20051119-2_i386.tar.gz.html
* gnomefreak doesnt use anything with easy in its name that would make sense :(
<jdmpike> deFrysk, I am trying to rename all of my mp3's
<jdmpike> deFrysk, how do I make it go?
<deFrysk> ooh
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  you have used easysource I believe :P
<deFrysk> jdmpike, lemme see, i am not on my own machine at the moment
<jdmpike> deFrysk, I can't even find a howto - probably because it is so simple...
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, nope i downloaded it once but never installed it
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  you prefer the hard way huh
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, for me its not hard
<IdleOne> it's learning
<IdleOne> ()
<deFrysk> jdmpike, klick scaneer and then rename files and directory
<hyperstream> !info java
<deFrysk> scanner*
<Unity> click*
<ompaul> hyperstream, why not /msg ubotu java
<deFrysk> and wht Unity saud ;p
<deFrysk> said*
<Unity> what*
<deFrysk> omg
<jdmpike> deFrysk, yep, got that - but then what, it shows me what it is going to do
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<coolsail> how to update my firefox ?
<deFrysk> &*^% keyboard
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, how do you make this smily thing?
<selbstmord> hmm
<IdleOne> () like this
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, yeah, that one!
<DistroWatch> !proxy
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DistroWatch
<Protocol1> !beer
* ubotu pours protocol1 a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<ompaul> you cut this   then you paste that (
<hyperstream> ompaul, im new to here i forgot the bots name after a reboot. i saw others using !info. i am msging the bot now that i have a query open
<ompaul> :)
<jdmpike> deFrysk, yep, got that - but then what, it shows me what it is going to, I can't make it do that
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, what characters are those?
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  copy it then make a autochange in your xchat preferences so that : ) changes to ()
<bryanl> 
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  japanese
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, lol, ok! :)
<MonsieurBon> IdleOne, i'd have to use another combination of characters though, cause I love :)
<deFrysk> jdmpike, otherwise try tagtool
<deFrysk> jdmpike, maybe its esyer to use for you
<IdleOne> MonsieurBon:  what ever floats yourt boat :P
<deFrysk> jdmpike, i am still trying to wake up so i am still a bit slow
<jdmpike> deFrysk, this is the tool for doing what I want to use, I want to learn it
<jdmpike> deFrysk, when I click scan, it brings up the "Tag and File Name scan"
<slabby> I have a Netgear WG311T, it isnt in the supported wireless cards list. Do I have any chance of getting it working?
<deFrysk> jdmpike, I never remame mp3's  so not sure how to rename
<Cyorxamp> What is 'stick' exactly supposed to do?
<jdmpike> ahh
<anildigital> where the softs are stored when I use apt-get , can I copy these and use on other machine
<IdleOne> Cyorxamp:  when I was a kid stick was the thing I got beat with :(
<Guard] [an> which is more "lightweight": gnome or kde ?
<ompaul> slabby, read the message from ubotu
<anildigital> I dont want to apt-get them as my net speeed is too less
<ompaul> Guard] [an, gnome, but it can put on the weight
<IdleOne> anildigital:  apt-get or synaptic will download at same rate
<anildigital> where the softs are stored when I use apt-get install, can I copy these and use on other machine
<ompaul> IdleOne, may I pm u?
<IdleOne> ompaul:  you may sir
<ompaul> s/pm/message arrrrrrr /me kills IM dead
<Czar``> What would cause my ubuntu box (with web server, FTP, webmin..all that) to not be accessable via the internet for a couple hrs day, usually in the morning? When its reachable again, the services are still running as if nothing happened. The box is not restarting itself. Suggestions?
<topyli> if i enable my ac97 onboard sound, will i be instantly killed by bad sound?
<seraphim> anildigital: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ompaul> Czar``, ISP having issues? network having issues?
<chuckyp> topyli, no sound is fine on ac97 its what I use.
<cwillu> anybody got experience doing an hd image of ubuntu with commercial tools of any description?
<topyli> chuckyp: thanks. i think my trusty old sb128 has died in its sleep last night
<bit_seqz> Czar``,  a firewall can do that... if someone set it up to.
<Czar``> ompaul, i thought ISP issues but ive never had a problem with comcast. I've had some torrents downloading for days at a time without a disconnection. As for network issues, everything in the house runs through the same router and i havent had a problem. Could it be some cron job running? Im new to those
<chuckyp> topyli, yeah it will be fine.  uses alsa
<Czar``> bit_seqz, I thought about that but then asked some friends on the net from different parts of the country to try to access the box with no luck.
<ompaul> Czar``, not unless it is one to take down the ethernet card for a couple of hours
<ompaul> Czar``, is it on the same network as you are on atm?
<slabby> I have downloaded the latest linux ati drivers for my card but when I open the file it says "gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding...)
<chuckyp> topyli, I use mine on my gamming box because i'm too lazy to throw the live inthere.  I'm not an audio freak and I think most people are high that think they can hear a difference.
<asd> how do i stop x from respawning?
<ompaul> asd, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Czar``> ompaul, unfortunately not, Im at work and was trying to access the box and finally got sick of it being down so often
<Czar``> ompaul, i suppose I could try a fresh install if that would help..
<ompaul> Czar``, it is not rebooting so it is not "down" all you know is that the comms channel is down - you do not know why, you need to establish that
<ompaul> Czar``, it could be that the ISP sees the packets for the web server and chooses to kill it
<jerry> srry had to run   ..... now if any one has the info to help me config LIMEWIRE?
<Czar``> ompaul, exactally. I run some MOO severs (like mud) and their @uptime is like a month now...but i still have gaps in service.
<IdleOne> Czar``:  comcast least when I had it was known for not likinng to share its bandwith :/
<ompaul> Czar``, may not be in their aup, I don't know,
<Czar``> ompaul. see. now it just went back up
<Czar``> ompaul, The server has been up for 9 days, 1 hour, 45 minutes, and 56 seconds.
<Czar``> ompaul, i appreciate your help and suggestions.
<crouchingMonkey> does anyone know how to fix this error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<crouchingMonkey> , i get it when i try to run glxgears
<ompaul> Czar``,  is it the same IP the whole time?
<Czar``> ompaul, yes it is
<smo> does /var/log/messages give any clues to what it may have been doing while you couldn't reach it ?
<Czar``> ompaul, well its not static but its been the same for over a year now
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<Czar``> smo, was that for me?
<smo> Czar``, yes, sorry (not used to the whole nick prefixing deal)
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey, im assuming you installed nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx?
<Czar``> smo, oh me either. lemme see here
<crouchingMonkey> yes i have gnomefreak
<Czar``> smo, lots of lines that say --MARK0--
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey, did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<jc-denton> startkeylogger
<crouchingMonkey> i dont think so gnomefreak
<Czar``> smo, Mar  4 07:37:26 czaralex exiting on signal 15 //  Mar  4 07:37:27 czaralex syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<stoner_> stopkeylogger
<Czar``> smo thats 90 min ago.
<stoner_> is the command
<Czar``> smo, what is that all about?
<smo> Czar``, I believe that's just dropped in ever 10 or 20 minutes to let you know it's still going  (the MARK parts, that is)
<ompaul> Czar``, why not prove it can't get out I will now work out how
<stoner_> but better is
<stoner_> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey, you will need to if it gives you error you will need to mkdir /var/lib/xfree86 and copy the files in /var/lib/X11 to the new dir you made
<stoner_> is this irc
<Czar``> ompaul, so sit at the box at home and when it goes out, work with it?
<Kube> where can I find the multimedia systems selector?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=stoner@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by gnomefreak
* stoner_ was kicked off #ubuntu by gnomefreak (gnomefreak)
<Czar``> ompaul okay. according to the log, every morning at 0737, it does this: Mar  4 07:37:26 czaralex exiting on signal 15 //  Mar  4 07:37:27 czaralex syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<crouchingMonkey> ok cool, im restarting x now to have the the new settings, thx a lot gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey, yw
<Czar``> ompaul, everything else in the log is -- MARK --
<gnomefreak> next person wants to screw around?
<ompaul> opme
<Kube> gnomefreak, do you have any idea where I can select my video output?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by gnomefreak
<Kube> Totem is saying this, The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<hyperstream> well i officaly perfer ubuntu over debian :X
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stoner_!*@*.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
<smo> Czar``, I usually only see those messages when the machine itself goes down (gracefully).  you're seeing that while the box is still up ?
<Kube> hyperstream,  ubuntu is based on debian..
<hyperstream> sure is
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<slabby> did i get kicked?
<gnomefreak> ompaul, did i not do it right?
<hyperstream> but its not 'debian'
<hyperstream> :)
<Dr_Willis> its better :P
<Kube> it's "less" than debian..
<ompaul> gnomefreak, kick ban
<gnomefreak> oh ok i used ban@host
<ompaul> slabby, update your software
<slabby> X-chat?
<Czar``> smo, im not at the box when this happens. But I do run some MOO (like MUD) servers that can tell me the system uptime. Right now its at 9 days even after today's downtime
<slabby> how do i update it?
<ompaul> slabby, that does not make sense
<slabby> im using X-chat, how do i update it?
<ompaul> slabby, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade <<<<
<Czar``> whats the address for the pastebin?
<Kube> someone please help ...
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<slabby> ok
<slabby> thanks ompaul
<Kube> Totem is saying this, The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<smo> That dcc glitch is a router issue, not a client issue.  I believe lilo posted something about it at http://tinyurl.com/qah9z
<IdleOne> Czar``:  it's not the server thats going down. looks like it keeps running. problem seems to be the connection to the net
<Kube> I don't have any video applications running
<Czar``> IdleOne, I see some log messages illl paste to the bin
<IdleOne> Czar``:  k
<gnomefreak> smo, its an irc exploint last i heard
<gnomefreak> either way screw around and get banned is the rules now
<Czar``> IdleOne, my syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9711
<Czar``> IdleOne, the box was then accessable this AM at March 04 09:02:13 AM
<crouchingMonkey> gnomefreak i got another question, i cant do a cd /home/username
<crouchingMonkey> it says there is no such file or folder
<ompaul> Czar``, no more like touch somefile then from cron triger a script that says >> date >> somefile; tracepath some.location >> somefile << and let that run before and after the failure then you have a log of when it stops working then you can also see if it is at your connection with your isp etc ...
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey, the terminal is default in your /home/username
<crouchingMonkey> but obviously there is
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey, if you cd'ed somewhere else just type cd to get back to your home dir
<anildigital> Hey is there any best blog posting soft for ubuntu?
<crouchingMonkey> ooh
<anildigital> plz give me tthe link
<wietz0r> fuck
<wietz0r> I didn't save the iso
<CuriousCat> crouchingMonkey, just do a cd. It should take you to /home/username
<wietz0r> I just opened it with fileroller :|
<anildigital> Hey is there any best blog posting soft for ubuntu?
<CuriousCat> anildigital, what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> wietz0r,  its in a timp/cache somewhere I belive.
<Czar``> ompaul, I understand what that does but ive never played with cron before. I'm sorry. that's beyond me at the moment.
<gnomefreak> wietz0r, its in /tmp nad please watch the language
<wietz0r> I can't say f*ck in here?
<wietz0r> Ok
<gnomefreak> no
<IdleOne> Czar``:  it's beyond me also sorry i was just looking at symptoms dont know the cure
<Kube> gnomefreak, do you have any idea how can I fix this/?
<Unity> fsck matches f*ck
<gnomefreak> Kube, fix what? where?
<CuriousCat> anildigital, what do you mean by blog posting software?
<Unity> which reminds me, does fsck do any defragmenting?
<Dr_Willis> Unity,  not that i am aware of.
<CuriousCat> anildigital, something that would allow you to post on your blog without having to go to your website to do it?
<topyli> Unity: no need
<Kube> gnomefreak, Totem couldn't start because of this: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<IdleOne> Unity:  wietz0r  how about we avoid using and swear words...mistyping a curse is still cursing and should not be acceptable ()
<Kube> gnomefreak, and I don't have any video application running
<crouchingMonkey> CuriousCat, i did a cd like you said, then i did ls to get the folders but i cannot do cd /Downloads or cd /desktop
<gnomefreak> Kube, did you install the software for whatever your trying to play?
<CuriousCat> crouchingMonkey, don't add the /
<Dr_Willis> try 'cd Downloads'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kube> gnomefreak, im just trying to play an mp3 file
<ompaul> wietz0r, because it is not part of civil conversation, we can express a lot more frustration without using explitives, the other thing is that we want everyone from 9 to 9- here
<CuriousCat> crouchingMonkey, it will mean that you're trying to access it from the root.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Kube about mp3
<ompaul> wietz0r,  from 9 to 90 here (doh)
<Dr_Willis> cd D<tab>
<Kube> oh
<Kube> okay th anks :P
<Czar``> how would i disable that cron job that at 0737 each morning does that restart signal?
<gnomefreak> yw
<crouchingMonkey> CuriousCat, still no luck
<CuriousCat> crouchingMonkey, i would assume that you're trying to access Downloads from your home directory. Do what Dr_Willis said. or try cd ~/Downloads or cd ~/Desktop
<CuriousCat> crouchingMonkey, remember that linux is case sensitive. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or cd /home/username/Downloads
<cedric> i haven't got access to my printer and localhost
<ritalin> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cedric> i've tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Unity> tab completion starts invading your life...sometimes i try to tab complete words in my essays
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<Unity> when i'm writing with a pencil
<CuriousCat> Unity, lol!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b chad!*@*insightBB.com]  by ompaul
<Dr_Willis> aha..
<crouchingMonkey> ok that cd ~/Downloads works fine CuriousCat
<Kube> gnomefreak, i have installed it, do i do anything before running the mp3 file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<CuriousCat> crouchingMonkey, good. :)
<gnomefreak> Kube, i dont think so
<Dr_Willis> bash fundamentals  :)
<crouchingMonkey> other than that i cannot acces folders or files :|
<Kube> gnomefreak, Totem now opens and closes instantly
<Kube> :s
<CuriousCat> anildigital, are you still here?
<gnomefreak> Kube, log out and back in
<WildRabbit> Hello.
<anildigital> yes
<WildRabbit> If I have a Windows Partition and an Ubunut partition, and I want to reinstall Windows.
<WildRabbit> Is that going to mess up my MBR ?
<IdleOne> !tell WildRabbit  about dualboot
<Kube> gnomefreak,  same error as before
<gnomefreak> Kube, did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<Unity> Kube: did you try mplayer?
<Kube> yeah.
<Kube> gnomefreak,  could you give me the page again?
<Kube> Unity,  no
<WildRabbit> IdleOne, yes I know, but what if I want to reinstall? Will the windows installation f*** up my ubuntu partitions and my Master Boot Record?
<Unity> Kube: i personally prefer mplayer just to let you know. it never gave me problems
<IdleOne> WildRabbit:  windows will but you can then fix it with ubuntu livecd
<Kube> Unity,  there is no mplayer in apt-cache search
<CuriousCat> WildRabbit, might. I don't remember when i reinstalled my windows partition.
<gnomefreak> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Kube> :)
<CuriousCat> WildRabbit, it won't affect your ubuntu install for sure. But as for the grub on the mbr, it might be removed.
<anildigital> Something that would allow you to post on your blog without having to go to your website to do it? Iwant such software
<CuriousCat> WildRabbit, if it does, you can always reinstall grub without having to reinstall ubuntu
<ompaul> WildRabbit, read the message from the bot
<gnomefreak> anildigital, look in synaptic i thought i saw a few apps that will do that
<WildRabbit> ok
<WildRabbit> But I'm not sure if I have a LiveCD or a Install CD.
<Kube> http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<Kube> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Bad header line
<Kube> could not download...
<CuriousCat> anildigital, look at http://codex.wordpress.org/Weblog_Client
<Kube> I was enabling the Multiverse repository
<elkbuntu> WildRabbit, you'll find out when you boot up with it. one will ask you about server or default, the other wont :)
<CuriousCat> anildigital, it has a portion there for the clients available for linux. Then you could check from packages.ubuntu.com to see if that's available for ubuntu
<WildRabbit> elkbuntu, and might I ask which does which?
<elkbuntu> WildRabbit, the install cd will ask if you want a server installation or a default installation
<WildRabbit> elkbuntu, thank you, I have that one
<Kube> Unity,  is XMMS good
<Kube> ??
<Delvien> i personally think Xmms sucks
<ompaul> Kube, can you keep it all on one line please
<Kube> ompaul, allright
<CuriousCat> Kube, XMMS has it pros and cons. It depends on the user.
<jonolsonroll2000> Quick question: The mp3blaster for linux (terminal only program that plays music) It seems to be blocking my soundcard from other sound uses.  I think that means it uses OSS anyway to make it so it uses ALSA?
<ompaul> Kube, :)
<topyli> Delvien: moreover, isn't it time we took gtk1 stuff outside to be shot?
<Kube> CuriousCat, does it play video too ?
<Unity> Kube: i don't like it; sometimes it gives me problems that the soundcard isn't available
<viyyer> hi why is the m17n-db package in breezy/dapper older that the one in debian testing/unstable??
<topyli> Kube: it doesn't play video
<CuriousCat> Kube, no.
<ompaul> viyyer, it changed since the maintainer on ubuntu committed the package, that is just a guess
<topyli> viyyer: ubuntu developers freeze unstable at some point. the versions are pretty much from that time
<hari> hi.Do you know if I can have Yahoo Mesenger in ubuntu?I actually want the radio stations
<topyli> viyyer: i don't know if dapper is completely frozen yet though. i guess it's stablilizing now and won't change too much
<viyyer> ompaul, I suppose it needs to get updated as 1.3.2- the more recent version has tamil language complete functionality
<gnomefreak> hari, you really dont want to it works like crap use gaim
<viyyer> and is there no intention of making scim mainstream ubuntu ??
<jonolsonroll2000> hari, There is a yahoo client, but it's so old it's not worth it.
<jonolsonroll2000> hari, It's less functionality then gaim
<elkbuntu> topyli, i was under the impression the official freeze date was feb 23
<viyyer> topyli, what is the freeze date for dapper..
<Kube> allright thanks guys.
<ompaul> viyyer, it was a few days ago
<viyyer> as I see.. dapper is still using the same package as breezyt which is strange
<topyli> elkbuntu: might well be so
<Kube> wow Mplayer is 7mb !
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu, i think that was the latest freezy
<hyperstream> hmm
<topyli> elkbuntu: there are different freezes. gnome 2.14 will still obviously have to be put in
<gnomefreak> gnome 2.14 will be in after release sometime iirc
<elkbuntu> topyli, that was earmarked from way back though
<gnomefreak> stable 2.14
<viyyer> anyone know of the current policy of .. ubuntu and scim ??
<hyperstream> ive just added universe and multiverse to get the java-package, i used the wiki on install java. still cannot find the package how else can install java(the jre1.4 deb has nocadidate to install
<viyyer> there are huge issues with scim and ubuntu as such...
<viyyer> most packages just don't even load with scim
<viyyer> s/packages/applications
<ompaul> viyyer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<viyyer> even simple gnome application
<gnomefreak> hyperstream, enable multiverse and universe and install blackdown or you can get it from javadebs
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<caro__> hi
<jonolsonroll2000> !mp3blaster
<ubotu> jonolsonroll2000: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hyperstream about javadebs
<jonolsonroll2000> Poo :(
<hyperstream> ahh blackdown is same as jre?
<caro__> how to have alsconf ?
<hyperstream> ahh there isnt any amd64 java debs :)
<gnomefreak> blackdown is java in ubuntu it has jre nad jdk
<hyperstream> alsa-utils or alsa-base
<gnomefreak> or sdk or whatever its called now
<hyperstream> gnomefreak,  ooo
<caro__> hyperstream: I already have those two packages
<viyyer> I am talking about this upstream bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=349618;msg=10
<ompaul> hyperstream, you may remember me saying something of "chroot" I think it is now time for you to ask the bot about it :-(
<caro__> hyperstream: but alsaconf isn't in it
<hari> ok everything ok with gaim but is there a way to listen to the yahoo radio stations?
<jonolsonroll2000> hari, I don't think so. :(
<Kube> what the
<Kube> the song is playing but ... in a really weird way
<crimson_> anyone know why when i click on system administration, then click one of the utilities in there, it says its starting, but then it doesn't start?
<CuriousCat> gnomefreak, blackdown is not the official sun jre/jdk mind you. :)
<gnomefreak> CuriousCat, yes i know
<Kube> stops for a sec then plays again..
<viyyer> I am elevating the https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/m17n-db/+bug/32573  to high priority
<LinuxJones> crimson_: are you in the account that installed Ubuntu ?
<crimson_> yes..
<gnomefreak> CuriousCat, notice i gave him info on javadebs ;)
<crimson_> i just typed in the password i needed to also
<CuriousCat> gnomefreak, :)
<CuriousCat> gnomefreak, well, what i did is install the sun jre/jdk itself... needed it for my work
<LinuxJones> crimson_: try launching from a terminal and see if it displays an error i.e. sudo network-admin
<gnomefreak> CuriousCat, so did i but i did it a different way they most people :)
<CuriousCat> gnomefreak, oh? how?
* CuriousCat created a deb of java 5 jdk then installed that one.
<crimson_> from a terminal or a run as user?
<gnomefreak> lets just say its a unofficial way and not recommended for anyone (fairly unstable)
<CuriousCat> gnomefreak, lol!
<LinuxJones> crimson_: just open a terminal and do sudo network-admin (enter your user password)
<crimson_> ya doesn't do anything just goes back to where i can type stuff again
<d1zZy^> hi there
<LinuxJones> crimson_: so you can't get to a terminal with root priviliges ? try sudo -s in terminal
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<d1zZy^> anyone here, who might be able to help me solve oner or two problems with xchat config?
<Cyorxamp> !google thunar breezy
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cyorxamp
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<humon> what's the linux equivalent to "ipconfig /release/" and "ipconfig /renew"?
<crimson_> no im in terminal
<d1zZy^> ok
<ompaul> humon, sudo ifdown  ; sudo ifup
<crimson_> nothing just happens when i type that tho.. i type that, enter my password, and nothing happens
<gnomefreak> d1zZy^, if we cant help you might want to try #xchat
<d1zZy^> thx
<d1zZy^> maybe simple
<d1zZy^> i search something like the perform settings in mirc
<AnDrE_CuRCio> server irc.vlife.com.br
<d1zZy^> to auth myselfe with q on quakenet
<humon> ompaul: thanks
<exxpert> someone using macslows cairo clock with breezy?
<d1zZy^> everytime i join
<ompaul> d1zZy^, funny enough I know nothing of mirc, what functions does this perform settings do?
<gnomefreak> d1zZy^, go into server than click edit and you will see a place for your password
<humon> ompaul: but that also brings down the interface, is there another command that just releases the leased ip address?
<Cyorxamp> What is Ubuntu's equivalent of a Windows 'Startup Folder' ?
<gnomefreak> d1zZy^, make sure its for that server you are using
<LinuxJones> crimson_: your user account doesn't appear to be in the admin group :( but it should display an error like incorrect password or the like. Were you messing around with the root password or the sudoers permissions ?
<d1zZy^> its for nickserv not fpr q
<ompaul> humon, well you can do "sudo dhclient"
<crimson_> no
<gnomefreak> d1zZy^, thats how you do it though
<humon> ompaul: ok, thank you
<d1zZy^> perform does what is says...it performs specified actions on startup
<d1zZy^> thanks
<d1zZy^> i'll try
<LinuxJones> crimson_: ouch, so your basically locked out of the administration of your computer :(
<gnomefreak> d1zZy^, that will just identify you
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought you meant by authenticate
<d1zZy^> yep...but not with nickserv...
<Cyorxamp> What is Ubuntu's equivalent of a Windows 'Startup Folder' ?
<d1zZy^> with q
<d1zZy^> its some sort of other bot system
<crimson_> why does it say starting (whatever administration program) then it doesn't open then
<gnomefreak> d1zZy^, than make sure q is in the list after you click edit
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: system >> preferences >> sessions >> startup programs
<crimson_> cuz it asks for hte password, wouldn't you think it would say password incorrect if i didn't type it in right?
<d1zZy^> ./msg Q@CServe.quakenet.org auth username password
<Cyorxamp> LinuxJones, I don't have that option
<d1zZy^> thats the command for q
<LinuxJones> crimson_: there's something borked on your system with permissions
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: sure it's there (the tab on the right)
<bit_seqz> I have a problem with my laptop, it goes to sleep, and sometimes it wont wake up unless I change to a virtual terminal, then back to X.
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: are you running gnome ?
<trappist> wth is gam_server and why is it chewing up 40% of my cpu and respawning itself if I kill it
<Cyorxamp> LinuxJones, I am not running gnome... I am running xfce - is there some location/file which edited can tell kde/gnome/xfce whatever what to run on startup ?
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, right click on the desktop and choose from the huge configuration menu
<Cyorxamp> ompaul, is that supposed to help?
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, if you want to wait I ahve a slow machine not running here that has xfce on it so I can actually find the option, and yes it was
<Liquid_Ic> How do I run vncserver on my current desktop? When I open a vnc connection now it opens a new session.
<humon> is the root user also disabled in ubuntu-server?
<trappist> ok gam_server is from gamin, which apt-cache makes sound a lot like fam.  I want to kill it.
<gnomefreak> trappist, im not sure its not running here
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, so it will have to boot if you want it to
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: I am not familiar with xfce but kde has similar feature to gnome.
<trappist> gnomefreak: hey you got a @!!
<gnomefreak> :)
<trappist> congrats :)
<DexterF> hi
<gnomefreak> ty
<CuriousCat> hello DexterF
<DexterF> can't get fglrx to go 3D, it keeps using Mesa.
<trappist> now tell me how to kill gamin or I'll have you demoted!
<Cyorxamp> bah!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> uninstall it?
<trappist> DexterF: lucky! I wish I could get my Xgl to use mesa
<IdleOne> trappist:  ps x look for the pid then kill pidnumber
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, guess I shant boot that box then shall I
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to change the date of photos in f-spot?
<trappist> IdleOne: I did.  it respawns itself.
* bur[n] er has some that say they're from 2013 ;)
<IdleOne> trappist: uninstall it
<trappist> IdleOne: tried that too.  it wants to take half the OS and all of KDE with it
<IdleOne> trappist:  anything the restarts without you teeling it o cant be good heh
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> what is gamin?
<trappist> IdleOne: not necessarily true, but I'm not liking it in this case
<trappist> gnomefreak: like fam.  a file and directory monitor.
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: there must be an xubuntu (or whatever it's called) for the xfce desktop
<Cyorxamp> ompaul, you do whatever you like
<gnomefreak> ahh
<DexterF> I'm on Dapper, fglrx 8.22.5 installed. I know this behaviozr from Slackware where copying the fglrx files manually oer the installed X/Mesa files helps, but on ubuntu that would seriuosly jeopardize package integrirty I guess, so - what am I supposed to do?
<gnomefreak> DexterF, /j #ubuntu+1
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: sorry an irc channel
<DexterF> trappist: Xgl in software? har har
<humon> is root disabled in the ubuntu-server release?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell humon about root
<Cyorxamp> LinuxJones, ?!!?
<trappist> DexterF: no, it wants to use hardware for most stuff, but the nvidia glx drivers have no support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap so we have to use mesa for that.
<ompaul> !attitude
<ubotu> attitude is, like, The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<trappist> gnomefreak: I said while true; do killall gam_server;done and let it run for a while, and it's good now
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, ^^^^^^
<DatsunZoso> hey guys
<Cyorxamp> ompaul, what the hell do you want?
<jerry> hi room
* bur[n] er wants cookies
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Cyorxamp> I only read whats in red
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, chill
<Cyorxamp> and its not making sense
<DatsunZoso> i gotta question, kinda noobish but a question none the less
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Cyorxamp> i'm flitting between channels
<Liquid_Ic> what is the best way to get remote desktop access to the current ubuntu desktop?
<DatsunZoso> oh wait!
<Cyorxamp> look forget I asked anything at all, obviously it's too difficult
<jerry> as root in ubuntu i type gnorpm  to run an install nad it says Bash
<colm> Liquid_Ic, System > prefs > remote desktop
<colm> Liquid_Ic, then vnc on the client
<Liquid_Ic> colm, i don't have that, i use xfce4
<colm> Liquid_Ic, sorry, don't know then
<LinuxJones> Cyorxamp: if it's not that difficult you should have figured it out before posting the question :D
<gnomefreak> Liquid_Ic, it would be under system or tools
<tatters> Usin gcli how would create a file called query.php in /var/www/html folder?
<Cyorxamp> LinuxJones, who said it was not difficult
<bigfoot1> hi how do i install a deb file?
<Liquid_Ic> ok i'll try
<Dr_Willis> :)
<IdleOne> !tell bigfoot1  about deb
<bigfoot1> how do i do a search through my "command history" in ci/terminal?
<DexterF> trappist: of all drivers nvidia can't?
<gnomefreak> Liquid_Ic, mind you im not in xfce atm but i beileve its there
<Matt-_> I can't get networking working while running vmware in ubuntu using nat mode. (I would run it natively but getting my wifi card working was a pain in the arse).
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1, history
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1:  bash fundamentals.. :P  'history command'
<tatters> Using  the CLI how  would I  create a file called query.php in /var/www/html folder?
<LjL> tatters: touch /var/www/html/query.php
<Dr_Willis> :)
<josue_m> hi, si there a way to block msn/yahoo messenger with iptables?
<bigfoot1> Dr_Willis: gnomefreak.  i want to search through my command history, not browse through.
<Spliffster> high, i have found a package that is badly outdated in ubuntu 5.10 and its really dangerous to use it (gparted). how can i find out who is responsible for this package and inform him/her ?
<Dr_Willis> bigfoot1:  more bash fundamentals :P  history | grep pattern
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1, than use the arrows?
<tatters> thnx so touch is the command to create files
<gnomefreak> or that way
<LjL> josue_m: if they work only on some specific ports, then yeah, of course... though iptables and i are not best friend, so i'm not going to look for the complete syntax :)
<gnomefreak> tatters, yes and mkdir will make dircotries
<DatsunZoso> Clap your hands say yeah; ... nothin left to fear now that bigfoot is captured
<Dr_Willis> josue_m:  it can be very tricky. not sure if its totally doable.
<bigfoot1> i converted a .rpm file into deb using "alien" command. Then i ran I "dpkg" on it. How do i know if it worked?
<IdleOne> Spliffster:  send a bug report?
<Liquid_Ic> colm, gnomefreak, it works, thanks!
<tatters> gotcha thnx been struggling with vim and nano just to do that :/
<Spliffster> IdleOne: well, that'll be it then eh ? :)
<LjL> bigfoot1: if it said it's installed, then it's probably installed
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1, try running it?
<trappist> DexterF: correct.  I saw a hint on the forums that they're going to support it eventually, but since the spec for it is basically just a braindump right now they're going to let it solidify some before supporting it.
<IdleOne> Spliffster:  yeah best way to let the devs know what you think might be wrong I guess
<DexterF> trappist: happen to know how chances are with ati/fglrx?
* gnomefreak brb
<dli> what wireless tool from installation
<trappist> DexterF: theoretically it words fine as long as your card's not too old (I think it has to support pixel shaders) but like I said I can't get compiz/Xgl to use the mesa GL libs
<trappist> s/words/works
<josue_m> been look around in google without good results
<davide> hi everybody!
<bigfoot1> LjL: after i did "sudo dpkg -i synce-gnomevfs_0.9.0-2_i386.deb" in terminal, i didn't get any printout. that's why i'm a bit not sure of what has happenend. No message at all.
<josue_m> ok, thanks all for your help
<josue_m> will keep searching
<markl> which kernel type is best for an amd64 3500+
<LjL> bigfoot1: try "apt-cache policy synce-gnomevfs", and see what it says under "Installed:"
<FunnyLookinHat> what is synce-gnomevfs??
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: how do i run it?
<LjL> FunnyLookinHat: program to let you communicate with your PocketPC PDA from Gnome
<IdleOne> bigfoot1:  what is it?
<LjL> bigfoot1: i'm afraid you don't *run* it, as it's simply a module for your Gnome
<bigfoot1> apt-cache policy synce-gnomevfs     W: Unable to locate package synce-gnomevfs
<agharta> live cd default root passwd ?
<LjL> bigfoot1: try "dpkg -L synce-gnomevfs" to see what it installed
<davide> I have some problem configuring a dlink wifi card. somebody can help me?
<IdleOne> !tell agharta  about root
<bigfoot1> IdleOne: i ran "alien" on an rpm package. then i did sudo -i foo.deb on it
<hyperstream> hmm where can i get the codecs for totem player? so it can play mpeg formats
<IdleOne> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bigfoot1> it's synce-gnomevfs_0.9.0-2_i386.deb, IdleOne
<IdleOne> bigfoot1:  sorry no idea what where when that would be :/
<LinuxJones> markl: if your just doing basic stuff the k7 or i386 will be ok but if your like encoding audio or video the amd64 version of ubuntu might be a better option.
<davide> thanks
<angeloo> sources from dapper ?
<IdleOne> !flight4
<ubotu> flight4 is the current Dapper development build.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<bigfoot1> LjL:  $ dpkg -L synce-gnomevfs                                    Package `synce-gnomevfs' is not installed.
<LjL> bigfoot1: try what i said. if it succeeds, then the package is installed. to actually make it work, you'll have to follow the instruction on the synce site
<LjL> bigfoot1: hm, fine
<selbstmord> Anyone gotten llxdoom or lsdldoom to work on ubuntu 5.10?
<LjL> bigfoot1: hold on
<bigfoot1> if i don't get any error messages when i ran that ailen command, does that mean there is no problems with the conversion from .rpm to .deb?
<LjL> bigfoot1: guess so, but it still doesn't mean the .deb is actually going to work
<stich> salut a tous
<IdleOne> salut stich
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> hmm... fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<Stormx2> Heya all
<IdleOne> hey Stormx2
<Stormx2> I wonder...
<Stormx2> !ie
<ubotu> ie is, like, totally, Ubuntu Ireland #ubuntu-ie
<Stormx2> oh bummer >.< Mine was much better
<humon> when starting the synaptic package manager, i get a warning saying "the following problems were found on your system", followed by a list off errors concerning the repositories: "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://no.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)". what's this about?
<IdleOne> !tell humon  about repos
<Stormx2> humon: In terminal, try running "sudo apt-get update"
<humon> Stormx2, thanks
<bigfoot1> LjL: am i still holding on for something?
<LjL> bigfoot1: gee, where'd you download the RPM? synce's site is sort of... convoluted... to search in
<gnomefreak> humon, run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the contents on pastebin please
<aroticoz> !bg
<ubotu> bg is probably Mozhete da poluchite pomosht za Ubuntu i Kubuntu na bylgarski v kanal #ubuntu na syrvyr irc.unibg.org
<Stormx2> humon: it may be that the norweigen repo is down.
<aroticoz> nice
<btdown> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: What are you trying to do?
<humon> Stormx2, http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is working though
<aroticoz> anyone here from Bulgaria ?
<IdleOne> please dont use the bot to fish try /msg bot searchterm
<knovak> Hello everyone, I have a problem when it comes to GCC... whenever I try using "configure" to compile WINE (or anything else for that matter), it says "Compiler cannot create executables"
<knovak> Is there a quick solution?
<LjL> knovak: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<hyperstream> :/
<gnomefreak> Knorrie, sudo aptg-et install build-essential
<Snake|Sleep> Hey guys, whats up with the DCC Exploit, any progress yet?
<hyperstream> thought totem could play mpeg out of the box
<gnomefreak> apt-get too
<IdleOne> Knorrie:  sudo apt-get install build-essential that will fix the gcc error
<knovak> OK, thanks
<knovak> will do
<IdleOne> knovak: ^
<bigfoot1> i got the rpm from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=30550&package_id=92164. It's the first file (synce-gnomevfs-0.9.0-1.i386.rpm )
<gnomefreak> Snake|Sleep, they are still going at it
<Snake|Sleep> :(
* Snake|Sleep shakes his head
<humon> Stormx2, "sudo apt-get update" worked like a charm. what exactly does that command do?
<knovak> But is there a reason GCC suddenly started doing that to me? I had Breezy installed for a while but mainly used Windows for gaming
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: i'm trying to get gnome-vfs (synce) to work. So as advised by somebody on the synce maliing list, i should try converting an .rpm file to deb then doing dpkg on the new deb
<knovak> but when I came back yesterday to try and install a game on here, it started giving me that error
<knovak> but I never recall getting that in the past
<Tatey> knovak: yes, the fact that the building toolchain doesn't exist :)
<bigfoot1> LjL: my 2nd to newest message was for you.
<knovak> OK, I'm going to try installing this again
<LjL> bigfoot1: yes, i've gotten the file
<Tatey> if you install that meta-package it'll grab everything you need to build stuff from source
<knovak> hey, worked like a charm. Thanks a bunch.
<gnomefreak> psssst grab checkinstall too :)
<abacrotto> Hello.
<IdleOne> heya
<abacrotto> Can you help me ?
<IdleOne> we can try
<IdleOne> ask away
<LjL> bigfoot1: the package installed fine for me - can't check whether it actually works, though
<abacrotto> I need to know how can I save my desktop config in live CD.
<abacrotto> I was told thet it can be done.
<Snake|Sleep> If I mount NTFS over a network, is it safe to write to?
<LjL> bigfoot1: i just did "sudo alien blah.rpm" followed by "sudo dpkg -i blah.deb"
<IdleOne> Snake|Sleep:  you cant write to ntfs
<hyperstream> you can write to ntfs?
<LjL> Snake|Sleep: you mean using samba? that is, the NTFS is on a windows machine and you connect to it using samba?
<colm> Snake|Sleep, that's fine (I assume you mean smb://)
<hyperstream> thought so
<Snake|Sleep> LjL: Correct
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: I wrote a howto on that :P What device?
<LjL> Snake|Sleep: then yeah it's safe
<Snake|Sleep> Awesome.
<LjL> Stormx2: i'd love to have a link to that howto, as well. though i'm using Synce-KDE
<dli> which package for "lsusb"
<gnomefreak> you can write to ntfs but its not safe
<hyperstream> how come linux hasnt got support for ntfs write ?
<Snake__> gnomefreak: yea I knew that, but I wasn't sure about over a network
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: i have a jornada. old model. it's year 1999 or so.
<gnomefreak> hyperstream, working on it in dapper
<Matt-_> It has, you just need to compile a kernel with support for it.
<Stormx2> Its only for smartphone-like devices, and its had some *very* limited success, because everyone's hardware is different
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: hp jornada.
<LjL> hyperstream: 'cause MS doesn't give out the specs, and it appears to be quite complicated
<Matt-_> It's pretty buggy though.
<Stormx2> !smartphone
<ubotu> rumour has it, smartphone is a guide to syncing smartphones can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302
<IdleOne> hyperstream:  because windows doesnt plkay nice with its neighbors
<hyperstream> ahh
<Stormx2> Theres also one for more PDA-like devices with synce
<hyperstream> gnomefreak,  whats is dapper? another x management ?
<Tatey> hyperstream: Because MS doesn't particapte in OpenSource projects and it's difficult for developers to reverse engineer NTFS
<gnomefreak> hyperstream, ntfs writeing
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: you wrote a howto for what+?
<stian> How do I install the latest version of sun java on my ubuntu box?
<azurehuesofblue> Hey guys, girls... this is a dumb question, but I installed limewire and I cant find it, where is it, and where is the file that makes it run, I would like it to be on my app menu
<bigfoot1> i've got synce working fine
<IdleOne> Tatey:  in fact it's illegal in most countries
<hyperstream> ooo
<Snake__> hyperstream: OMG WHATS DAPPER??
<hyperstream> neat
<LjL> Stormx2: i see, i have a simple iPaq. synce does sort of work for me, it's just very unpredictable
<no_gatez_fan> hyperstream/  prob a m$ comunistic thing...and permission thing, and to avoid any legal issues
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stian about java
<colm> !tell stian about java
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: i just wantto get gnome-vfs working , to make drag-and-drop of files possibl
<Tatey> If you want to transfer files easily between a Windows and Linux I suggest you setup a fat32 partition which is read/write in both linux and windows
<Tatey> IdleOne: that too ;)
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: Its all connected and all?
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: are you asking me?
<LjL> IdleOne: is it? i thought reverse engineering for interoperability purposes was *legal* in most countries
<BlueEagl1> hyperstream: It's a long story but bottom line is that M$ doesn't want anyone but themselves accessint the file system so they don't release the specs afaik.
<IdleOne> Tatey:  the reverse engineering isnt the problem it's implementing it without going to jail hehe
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: i mean, are you asking me for an answer, or asking rhetorically?
<IdleOne> LjL:  only in microsft gives permission wich they havent and wont
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: Asking for an answer. Check your private messages
<DistroWatch> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<LjL> IdleOne: hm, unless the laws about that changed recently, i don't think that's the case. just say, why is it that we can read MS Office documents with OpenOffice and KOffice and the like?
<Tatey> I think that's because of a particular lawsuite, IIRC
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: if you didn't get that PM, go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302 and scroll down to "exploring the device"
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: i got your pm. thanks
<LjL> Tatey: could be, but in general i was always under the conception that - at least in the US - reverse engineering for purpose of interoperability was legal, at least in a "clean room" setup (and in other countries it tends to be legal *without* even a clean root)
<IdleOne> LjL:  because ntfs is OS dependent and opening ntfs means opening Windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by ChanServ
<zarephath> I have a USB Hard drive attached via USB2...the drive is formatted NTFS..but my question is about permissions...I don't have the kernel compiled for write(and don't want to) however I can't sudo change r+x for my username...Is there a solution other than converting the filesystem?
* IdleOne guesses 
<hyperstream> hmm where can i get the codecs for totem player? so it can play mpeg formats
<Snake__> ubotu: tell hyperstream about mp3
<IdleOne> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: what's your pda?
<LjL> IdleOne: still don't see why windows would have any special status compared to any other software
<mjr> zarephath, you need to use the umask/uid/gid mount options to spesify permissions for the ntfs mount
<d1zZy^> i'm trying to install the ati driver, but i dont know how to open the /etc/modules
<gnomefreak> can you guys please take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic now?
<IdleOne> LjL:  the own the software and they choose not to let you do what you want with it under the laws that the goverments they donate money to makes :/
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: Orange SPV e200
<zarephath> mjr: Ok is there a forum article or something that will introduce me to this?
<zarephath> mjr: and thanks
<IdleOne> LjL:  we could argue this all day hehe
<LjL> IdleOne: hmm, first google hits i get suggest it's not a matter of reverse engineering, but rather a matter of MS having a *patent* on the NTFS journalling scheme
<jerry> o lord i need a friend
<Snake__> lol
<LjL> IdleOne: and a patent (unfortunately) is a wholly different matter
<IdleOne> LjL:  like I said they own it and dont play nice
<jerry> can some one please help me with a game install?
<mjr> zarephath, dunno. You can just use the option uid=[your_uid]  for what you want, though, with -o if directly using mount. Your uid you can get with the id command.
<colm> jerry, what game?
<jerry> americas army
<jerry> how do you type red to me?
<DistroWatch> any  weather display applet for gnome ?
<gnomefreak> jerry, by saying you name first
<IdleOne> jerry:  when you type a persons nick it highlights it so you can see it better
<evilsmevil> hi all
<jerry> ahh tks gnome
<evilsmevil> quick question
<gnomefreak> disasm, gdesklets
<coreyo> where can I find a list of deb sources for amd64 trees?
<evilsmevil> im having problems using su
<colm> jerry, what problems are you having?
<IdleOne> evilsmevil:  use sudo
<jerry> I bought a linux book and i still cant figure it out
<evilsmevil> yeah apparently my user isnt in sudoers
<zarephath> mjr: Ok thanks..however it is mounting automagically...
<evilsmevil> and i cant switch to root to change it
<mjr> zarephath, edit the option to /etc/fstab then
<mjr> (without -o)
<jerry> colm, I dl to my desk top and it says it cant open file
<colm> jerry, try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<jerry> colm,tks
<rudiz> join #ubuntu-nl
<colm> jerry, you have to use the Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<bigfoot1> jerry:, save one more character to type Rather than "tks" for thanks, you can say "ty" (for thank you).
<evilsmevil> so does root have a default password?
<evilsmevil> cause i dont remember setting a password
<IdleOne> !tell evilsmevil  about root
<colm> evilsmevil, no default password
<jerry> bigfoot1,ty
<evilsmevil> ok so how can i log into root?
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<topyli> evilsmevil: you don't
<jerry> colm, i open term-sudo -i  then sh ./armyopsXXX-linux.run
<gnomefreak> evilsmevil, read the mes ubotu sent you
<IdleOne> evilsmevil:  you cant
<bigfoot1> jerry: that's all the "technical help" i provide here.
<gnomefreak> use sudo
<ompaul> evilsmevil, you can't unless your user is in sudoers or has admin ability ask the box owner
<evilsmevil> or more importantly, how can i put my user into /etc/sudoers
<evilsmevil> i AM the box owner...
<LjL> IdleOne: i'm browsing Linux-NTFS's site. there's no indication that they aren't providing write support for legal reasons, but plenty of indications they aren't for purely technical reasons (i.e. it's hard). they do say that RedHat doesn't distribute the NTFS driver *at all*, and they say it appears to be due to legal worries, which they don't quite understand.
<zarephath> mjr: K thanks
<jerry> bigfoot1,great info
<colm> jerry, you said it's on your desktop, so do this first $ cd Desktop
<ompaul> evilsmevil, so what you need is the password for the first user that was set up on the box
<gnomefreak> evilsmevil, than you should beable to use sudo command than password
<evilsmevil> ok ive got that
<topyli> evilsmevil: the first user you made (during installation) is in sudoers, and can add others
<gnomefreak> evilsmevil, type sudo apt-get update
<colm> jerry, replace the XXX with the proper version number just type army then press TAB
<angeloo> where meeting one source.list good to dapper?
<evilsmevil> yeah nothing happens
<ompaul> evilsmevil, so then operate with sudo in place of su it just works
<gnomefreak> evilsmevil, after typeing password hit enter
<jerry> ok let me try that
<ompaul> evilsmevil, or gksudo for graphics
<evilsmevil> yeah nothing happened
<evilsmevil> just get a new console line no output or anything
<topyli> evilsmevil: you have to give sudo a command to execute. like "sudo yes"
<IdleOne> LjL:  so it boils down to microsoft isnt sharing all the neccesary info...they dont play nice with FOOS and dont plan on it either but they gladly take FOOS and implemnt it into theyre OS and patent it by changing a few lilttle things in the source ( I would bet )
<evilsmevil> yeah its not executing commands
<gnomefreak> IdleOne, and ljl can you please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:  yup ()
<gnomefreak> ty
<topyli> evilsmevil: what kind of command did you use?
<decaelo> hello folks.. i have a simple question - is upgrading from breezy to dapper a matter of changing repositories in synaptic?
<evilsmevil> sudo yes, and sudo apt-get update
<evilsmevil> oh and i tried sudo ls too
<evilsmevil> ok so i know i cant sudo cause im not in the sudoers file
<topyli> evilsmevil: and yes, apt, and ls didn't happen?
<ompaul> evilsmevil, do this "sudo id" and then when it asks for a password give it yours it will say something on the screen I am interested in the general idea of the text
<evilsmevil> nope nothing happened
<ompaul> evilsmevil, it has to say something
<evilsmevil> there is no output
<evilsmevil> it really doesnt!
<l00p> I have problems with partitions. I have SATA disk with 2 ntfs partitions and some free space. When I try to install ubuntu it doesn't show any partitions on the disk.
<l00p> so what can I do? I can partition the disk from scratch but that way I'll lose all data on the disk
<evilsmevil> evilsmevil@Jimbo:~$ sudo id
<evilsmevil> evilsmevil@Jimbo:~$
<MrPockets> whats the program that is used to use Windows programs in Linux?
<evilsmevil> thats the two lines of output i got
<evilsmevil> MrPockets:  its called wine
<Tatey> MrPockets: wine?
<IdleOne> MrPockets:  wine or cedega
<decaelo> MrPockets: Wine
<colm> !tell MrPockets about wine
<topyli> evilsmevil: then your shell is broken
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, wine or cedega
<ompaul> evilsmevil, okay, did you use some "program" to help you configure lots of stuff?
<decaelo> *wine, rather
<Tropi_05> iihio
<evilsmevil> lol no
<MrPockets> wine is the freeware, correct?
<evilsmevil> no its not working because im not in the sudoers file in /etc/sudoers
<gnomefreak> evilsmevil, close it adn open a new terminal
<decaelo> It's opensource.
<IdleOne> MrPockets:  yes
<ompaul> evilsmevil, so who is the first user on the box?
<MrPockets> then cedega isnt?
<topyli> evilsmevil: then you should get an error iirc
<evilsmevil> another user
<gnomefreak> evilsmevil, it will still output something
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, no its not opensource
<IdleOne> evilsmevil:  login to the first user and add this user to sodoers
<MrPockets> alright
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MrPockets about cedega
<colm> gtg, can you folks help jerry along with americas army if he still has probs?
<topyli> evilsmevil: so talk to the other user and ask him to add you to the admin group
<Dr_Willis> Cedega is Comercial correct.
<MrPockets> thank you
<evilsmevil> so how do i add to admin?
<ompaul> evilsmevil, log in as that user and then add yourself to with sudo vigr to the line admin
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, yes
<theturtle> quick question
<bigfoot1> Stormx2: have you got a way to automate the dccm, sudo synce-serial-start stuff?
<theturtle> where are the keymaps located at in ubuntu?
<evilsmevil> ok i will do that
<decaelo> so anyone? changing from breezy to dapper... repositories... does anyone know them?
<evilsmevil> be right back
<ardchoille> anyone using gdesklets and can give us a screenshot of starterbar?
<viller> hi
<evilsmevil> just use the dapper repository
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<jerry> gtg, can you help a moron?
<usr> I h ave installed apache2
<usr> now what?
<IdleOne> !tell decaelo  about flight4
<usr> http://my-ip-address don't work
<josenfernandez> #ubuntu-br.
<d1zZy^> again me :) another perhaps stupid question
<theturtle> !tell theturtle keymaps
<viller> is this chatroom for problems only?
<IdleOne> josenfernandez:  usa /join #ubuntu-br
<d1zZy^> i installed the fglrx ati driver an now my resultion went wrong
<gnomefreak> viller, what type of problems?
<usr> gnomefreak, can you help me a bit with apache2?
<viller> I once heard there was a channel for just chat
<d1zZy^> i have a notebook with a 1280x800 widescreen panel
<viller> i don't have problems I just want to talk
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> viller, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell d1zZy^ abut fixres
<topyli> ardchoille: there is a screenshot on the project's own page of course: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/shot/starterbar.png
<d1zZy^> nothin
<d1zZy^> :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell d1zZy^ about fixres
<ardchoille> topyli: Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell usr about apache
<d1zZy^> thx
<d1zZy^> got it
<Cyorxamp> Eulex: Cyorxamp, dunno then. ask #ubuntu where they store associations between mime types and progra
<Cyorxamp> anyone know?
<Snake__> ubotu: knows all
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<usr> gnomefreak, apache2
<irvs10tz> guyz need help hir... i've installed this gameboy and snes emulator in synaptic but i can't run it.. i cant find it in my computer... need help finding it
<josenfernandez> boa tarde
<gnomefreak> usr,  should be roughly the same other than renamed files i think
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<bunta> back xD
<bunta> Damn PSP ISO hoards
<bunta> thats hoards, not boards :p
<Stormx2> bigfoot1: I suppose you could put all the commands in a script, then run it on startup
<usr> allright
<Dr_Willis> PSP? you got psp emulator? lol.
<Dr_Willis> irvs10tz:  you can always run the command from the shell.. some dont have icons/gui interfaces
<Dr_Willis> irvs10tz:  zsnes has a gui, snes9x does not.
<irvs10tz> Dr_Willis: how can i do that???
<Cyorxamp> where does ubuntu associations between mime types and programs?
<Dr_Willis> do 'what' exactly? :P
<irvs10tz> Dr_Willis: How can i run an app from the shell????
<sudharsh> Dr_Willis: snes9x has...is called snes9_express
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: ttype the name of he app
<Dr_Willis> sudharsh:  and other front ends to it as well.
<sudharsh> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> sudharsh:  but i prefer zsnes
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: snes9x-x
<Dr_Willis> SuperMario rules!
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: snes9x-x
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: yeah somethin of that sort.....has a gtk frontend
<sudharsh> Dr_Willis: nethack rocks :P
<skinnyfat> how can i get roms and play them? whats the program?
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: how can i open this thing???
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: u already hav it installed then?
<gnomefreak> roms??
<irvs10tz> sudharsh, yep! I already installed snes9x-x
<gnomefreak> cd roms? dvd roms? what kind of roms?
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: but how can i open it?
<skinnyfat> yea from old video games like MAME
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: jus fire that up in the terminal
<geniusvicks> can anyone help me with fstab?
<irvs10tz> how??
<skinnyfat> like nes, intellivision, arcade stuff
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: open up a terminal
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: then...
<sudharsh> snes and press <tab>
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: what will i type??
<gnomefreak> skinnyfat, there is a nes emulator i know of in synaptic (atleast it was in breeY)
<fluxy> Hello. I just installed dapper flight cd 4 and am getting problems with my sagem usb modem. can anyone please help me>
<skinnyfat> whats it called?
<gnomefreak> fluxy, try /join #ubuntu+1
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: u should now get a list of all commands that starts with snes
<fluxy> gnomefreak:thanks
<gnomefreak> skinnyfat, i think its snes but not positive search for nes
<gnomefreak> yw fluxy
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: how can i get a list of commands that starts with snes???
<skinnyfat> ok ill try it... thanks, i appreciate your help
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: press <tab> once the terminal automaically fills up the command for u
<gnomefreak> !info snes
<Cyorxamp> where does ubuntu associations between mime types and programs?
<sudharsh> press twice u get the list
<ubuntu> Hello, I've just installed ubuntu version 5.10 and fumbling around. I think it's fantastic!
<Cyorxamp> Ah stuff this - if the question gets past "Why doesn't it play mp3's" and "I want to play quake" then why would you lot know
<sudharsh> Cyorxamp: i think (not sure though)...it has something to do with the window manager u r usin
* Cyorxamp goes to #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> ubuntu, glad you like it
<dv_> man
<dv_> uae for linux really sucks compared to winuae :(
<Dr_Willis> dv_:  yea - its a little more basic.
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: i really don't get it... i just wanted to play.. huhu.. how can i start this thing???
<Dr_Willis> winuae is really impresssive..
<dv_> not only that, the timings are all wrong
<dv_> it seems to be an earlier uae version
<geniusvicks> What is the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<Dr_Willis> the windows vice version is much nicer also.
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: i really dont know how... im not that type of a linux know-it-all y'know...
<Dr_Willis> dv_:  i got the latest uae off the uae site the other day
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks, looks and apps names for most part
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: snes9x-x </path/to/the game/>
<btdown> gnome is better.
<sudharsh> type and enter
<dv_> no kde is better.
<geniusvicks> why is gnome better
<dv_> :P
<Dr_Willis> windowmaker is better! :p
<btdown> It doesnt have Konqueor..#1 reason.
<geniusvicks> ok so why is kde better
<sudharsh> oops not anoither flame war
<Jae686> e17!
<gnomefreak> dv_, it doesnt matter what one is better it only matters what you like
<luite> pussy's, console is the way to go
<dv_> btdown, I like konqueror tho
<luite> :P
<Dr_Willis> e17 - runs now for 17 Min. befor it crashes!
<dv_> but, actually I use both gnome and kde :D
<btdown> impossible..no one likes konqueror... ;)
<IdleOne> luite:  please watch the language
<dv_> I do
<geniusvicks> So I have gnome, if I want KDE what should I do?
<luite> sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Jae686> e17 here runs nice
<dv_> MUCH better done than nautilus IMO
<sudharsh> geniusvicks: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<btdown> genius you should download a live cd version...dont install kde over gnome (or gnome over kde)
<mario_> Hi all. I've done a clean server install of breezy. Everything worked fine. Then I installed "openssh-server" for remote controlling. I can connect from remote. The problem is the sudo command: I could do a "sudo apt-get update" and "... upgrade" from remote. But since then, the sudo command is not working. If I enter "sudo <any_command>" it asks for a password and get's back to the command shell. The command that should be executed will
<mario_> not be executed at all. I also had this on my notebook - there a reboot solved the problem. But on the server this doesn't help at all!
<oskude> btdown, why not ?
<btdown> You'll be very annoyed by whichever one you dont like.
<dv_> then again, gnome has a better look-n-feel
<geniusvicks> btdown: your Idea is better
<irvs10tz> sudharsh: what ar the list of games here.........?
<gnomefreak> btdown, it doesnt affect anything
<btdown> um do you like 9000 useless KDE apps cloggin up your menus?
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: u doant games as well..u hav to download the roms separately
<geniusvicks> Ok anyway my original question; How do I use hda3, etc without sudo
<oskude> btdown, i dont have kde, so.....
<irvs10tz> ohhhh
<Dr_Willis> geniusvicks:  ntfs hard drive?
<dv_> btdown, I heard this claim several times. I cant find a cluttered menu
<geniusvicks> Someone told me you have to change owner in fstab
<dv_> kubuntu doesnt have one, suse maybe has
<irvs10tz> sudharsh, so where can i download these games???
<geniusvicks> the windows format
<Dr_Willis> irvs10tz:  lol.   :P  aint used emulators much eh?
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: our friend google can do that....
<moonman> im setting up a server, what distro should i run?
<jonolsonroll2000> sudharsh, Everyone loves google. ;)
<oskude> moonman, debian stable
<gnomefreak> moonman, what ever one you like
<Dr_Willis> irvs10tz:  theres a torrent site with many of the games for different emus out there.   of course this is sort of a less-then-legal area.
<geniusvicks> No it says vfat
<sudharsh> jonolsonroll2000: not microsoft..:P
<btdown> seriosly...try live cds for both kde and gnome and make your own choise.
<geniusvicks> windows virtual fat
<moonman> oskude, im probably going to do a server-install of ubuntu
<theturtle> How can i tell what keymap that X is using?
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gmf> !ppoe
<ubotu> gmf: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> moonman, thats good too
<moonman> oskude, they discontinued jamd
<oskude> !pppoe
<geniusvicks> I made it load automatically
<ubotu> rumour has it, pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<sudharsh> geniusvicks: 'man fstab' in the terminal
<moonman> my second favorite after ubuntu
<gmf> How do i connect internet using ppoe, where do i set user/pass?
<Dr_Willis> irvs10tz:  check out http://bt.emuparadise.org:8989/
<oskude> moonman, never heard
<geniusvicks> yes it asks me to go to 4th column which is the options column
<geniusvicks> and change something
<ericz> Hey.. i'm trying to use evolution and when i create a new account, the Server Type select box for sending and receiving both only have one option: None... what's my problem?
<moonman> oskude, it was a debian based system
<irvs10tz> Dr_Willis, what is this torrent site??
<oskude> ubotu, tell gmf about pppoe
<gnomefreak> gmf, you can configure pppoe in system>admin>networking
<geniusvicks> but if I type gedit fstab it is only in readonly
<geniusvicks> how do I make it writable
<Dr_Willis> either im lagged.. :P or you dident see it.. Lol  http://bt.emuparadise.org:8989/
<oskude> geniusvicks, sudi gedit ...
<oskude> geniusvicks, sudo gedit ...
<oskude> moonman, ok
<geniusvicks> thanks
<Dr_Willis> system config files have to be edited by root. :P logical eh..
<ericz> why would evolution not show the server types in the select box, when i try to make a new account, it only has "None"... nothing else, like pop3/imap..etc
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<moonman> oskude, do you know what comes on the server install of ubuntu?
<irvs10tz> Dr_Willis, what is this torrent site??
<oskude> moonman, not from memory....
<moonman> oskude, or will i have to sudo apt-get to get apache?
<luite> moonman: by default not much is installed, but the repositories are the same
<oskude> moonman, yes
<gnomefreak> irvs10tz, try using google
<moonman> oskude, k
<ompaul> moonman, the ubuntu-base and several server packages nothing you can't get from the internet
<skinnyfat> gnomefreak, i get the phonebook when i search for nes in synaptic
<moonman> ompaul, okay, no big
<gnomefreak> is that all i normally get a road map of the world :(
<moonman> this is probably the first time ive come in here and wasnt freaking out that something was dying
<gnomefreak> skinnyfat, hold on let me see something
<oskude> moonman, its called "server" installation, but i has only a "base" ubuntu installation (not much server "stuff" installed automaticly)
<skinnyfat> k,thx
<moonman> oskude, its just lighter all around.
<Gokz> hey guys i got a problem, this is my second time installing ubuntu, and this time i wanted to use it as a server
<oskude> moonman, exactamundo
<sudharsh> irvs10tz: search for snes roms in google
<xerox> Hi.
<Gokz> i got an old pc, but when i set up server install
<Gokz> it cant find my ethernet card
<Gokz> i have no idea what to do..
<gnomefreak> skinnyfat, run apt-cache search snes   i have one but its more than likely a different version
<Gokz> i searched the forum yesterday, but it seems that the answer is different for everyone..
<skinnyfat> k
<ericz> when i try to make a new account in evolution, for the Server Type select box in the configuration wizard, there's only one option in the box; "None"... can someone help me??
<gnomefreak> mines snes9x-x
<sudharsh> Gokz: yeah depends on the manufacurer
<xerox> What could be the reason because I get "(EE) No Input driver matching `wacom'" even if I installed xserver-xorg-input-wacom ?  Sigh.
<oskude> Gokz, depends on your net chip/card
<moonman> gokz, what version, breezy?
<Gokz> i think one hold on a sec
<geniusvicks> the options column has defaults, should a change it to user or owner or should I type a comma then user or owner?
<Gokz> 5.`0
<Gokz> 5.10
<^rob> what's the proper bitmask for a directory that will set the owner of all files created in that directory to the owner of that directory?
<sudharsh> geniusvicks: 'man fstab' for details
<oskude> xerox, sure the driver is called "wacom" ?
<gnomefreak> zsnes is another package
<^rob> I'm trying to get public_html to have all it's contianing files joint owned by www-data and the user
<geniusvicks> yes I did that
<sudharsh> geniusvicks: mosly uid
<moonman> Gokz,  will it detect with the live?
<ompaul> moonman, it has more server packages, than that normal install cd, but as I said its all on the interweb
<xerox> oskude: the manpage (man wacom) says so:
<geniusvicks> so I just tupe uid it the options column?\
<geniusvicks> so I just type uid it the options column?
<xerox> oskude: SYNOPSIS Section "InputDevice" Identifier "idevname" Driver "wacom" ...
<Gokz> i havent tried it, but i do notice that the light does not come on, on the coard, but i do see one inside the computer
<geniusvicks> so I just type uid in the options column?
<Gokz> i dont know if thats just my computer
<sudharsh> geniusvicks: no ur goes like this uid=1000
<Gokz> or if my cable is supposed to light up..
<gmf> How do i connect to internet using ppoe without ppoeconf?
<Alok> guys need help !
<leetcharmer> what does dapper+1 mean?
<oskude> xerox, hmm, then you better post your error log in pastebin or so
<sudharsh> thats the default uid
<sudharsh> for you
<xerox> oskude: will do.
<gnomefreak> leetcharmer, its the dapper support channel
<geniusvicks>  The  fourth  field, (fs_mntops), describes the mount options associated
<geniusvicks>        with the filesystem.
<geniusvicks>        It is formatted as a comma separated list of options.  It  contains  at
<geniusvicks>        least  the type of mount plus any additional options appropriate to the
<geniusvicks>        filesystem type.  For documentation on the available options  for  non-
<geniusvicks>        nfs  file systems, see mount(8).  For documentation on all nfs-specific
<geniusvicks>        options have a look at nfs(5).  Common for all types of file system are
<geniusvicks>        the options noauto (do not mount when "mount -a" is given, e.g., at
<Nox|> hi all
<geniusvicks>        boot time), user (allow a user  to  mount),  and  owner  (allow
<geniusvicks>        device  owner  to mount), and comment (e.g., for use by fstab-main
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<luite> :(
<deus> HOw long til Dapper is ready for uppgrade?
<geniusvicks>        taining programs).  The owner and comment  options  are  Linux-
<geniusvicks>        specific.  For more details, see mount(8).
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks, dont not paste in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<geniusvicks> This is what I see in my man fstab
<leetcharmer> gnomefreak: oh
<geniusvicks> ok
<geniusvicks> sorry
<skinnyfat> gnomefreak, theres 2 in synaptic - gsnes9x and zsnes, any one better than the other?
<deus> How long til dappers is finnished with testing?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Gokz1000> hey sorry i got disconected
<btdown> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> skinnyfat, i dont know
<gnomefreak> deus, april 20th
<geniusvicks> the heading in my fstab are: <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Alok> someone... help! I tried installing linux on my nnew hdd... a 80 gb hdd..in which i kept 1.5 as swap..and the rest as..whatever.. and the damn thing wont format it...i get an error.. saying some input/output ..error reading... lun0
<Alok>  any clue how to do this?
<geniusvicks> I dont see a uid here
<sudharsh> m keboard ain workin rie..brb
<skinnyfat> k,  thanks anyway. how bout other roms like old arcade games?
<Alok>  i could easily install linux on my old hdd!
<gnomefreak> skinnyfat, i dont know that snes one caught my eye a while back
<skinnyfat> cool, thanks for the help.
<xerox> oskude: This is the complete log <http://haskell.galois.com/~paolo/Xorg.0.log>
<geniusvicks> gnomefreak are you always online? Coz when I came in the morning (here) and yesterday ,etc I always see u
<gnomefreak> geniusvicks, not always but im here alot
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here use PowerDNS, by chance?
<geniusvicks> ic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<moonman> awesome, i have a copy of topoilogi linux 5.1.0
<s_spiff> guys..
<s_spiff>  someone help yaar
<geniusvicks> gnomefreak ok plz help me
<oskude> xerox, hmm, maybe post your xorg.conf too..
<Gokz1000> sorry guys i was gone for a bit, but could anyone please help me with my card
<ompaul> Alok, is it sata?
<s_spiff>  nopes..
<s_spiff> the normal one..
<usr> can't get apache to work!
<s_spiff>  samsung 80 gb 7200
<usr> please help me
<moonman> usr, whats up?, im going to get into apache soon
<xerox> oskude: wait, I've got an idea.
<xerox> oskude: stay tuned :-)
<oskude> xerox, btw, i find many posts with "wacom" at ubuntuforums.org, have you read them ?
<usr> I have a book apache2 and it's not helping me much
<usr> :s
<ompaul> usr, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<usr> I installed everything and did everything on the wiki page
<usr> still it doesnt work.., ompaul I started it
<Gokz1000> does anyone know a fix for when ubuntu does not detect your ethernet card?
<newbie_crux> ubuntu 5.10 can't play mp3? how to make it possible???
<moonman> usr, whats the link to the wiki?
<newbie_crux> ubuntu 5.10 can't play mp3? how to make it possible???
<xerox> oskude: I did read them all.  I think it's a problem with the package now.
<setuid> I just lost my mouse cursor... how do I get it back? (I can't restart X)
<Psi-Jack> usr: "it doesn't work" doesn't really say much. How exactly is it "not working?"
<ompaul> usr, >>ps awux | grep apace | grep -v grep<< does that that report anything?
<setuid> Is there a way to hup the mouse?
<jonolsonroll2000> setuid, Why can't you restart X?
<moonman> someone get ubotu to tell newbie_crux about restricted formats
<geniusvicks> how do I change the uid here?
<IdleOne> !tell newbie_crux  about mp3
<oskude> xerox, yeah, it pretty odd if you installed the package and still the driver is not found...
<moonman> thanks
<ompaul> usr, >>ps awux | grep apache | grep -v grep<< spelling change
<setuid> jonolsonroll2000: Because I have long-running apps running, can't exit until they're done (9+ hours to go)
<jonolsonroll2000> setuid, Mmm, yeah I don't know =\  Sorry.
<usr> ompaul,  it returns [ ok ] 
<usr> ompaul,  what should the test link be?
<Gokz1000> anyone know a fix ofr the ethernet card not being detected on ubuntu server?
<geniusvicks> how do I change the uid in fstab in which column?
<oskude> moonman, it goes like this: ubotu, tell moonman about mp3
<xerox> oskude: that's my idea: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input is full of modules which are loaded (as you see from the log), but the xserver-xorg-input-wacom package installs it under /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o   Sounds like it is a path problem.  Now I'm trying "sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/wacom_drv.o ." in the xorg path.  I'll tell you how it goes now that I re-run X.
<gnomefreak> moonman,  try /msg ubotu mp3 :)
<ompaul> usr, what do you mean returns, returns a value or does not - you either get something or you don't
<moonman> oskude, right
<moonman> gnomefreak, right
<oskude> xerox, ok
<usr> ompaul, oh it doesnt return anything then
<ompaul> usr, >> sudo apt-get install apache2 << do that
<usr> ompaul, It's already on my system
<usr> I'll do it again
<usr> just a sec
<usr> apache2 is already the newest version.
<xerox> oskude: YAY!  That was it!
<youbuntu> hmm
* xerox hops happily
<alex_> hi
<oskude> xerox, cool, you better do a bug report (if not any yet)
<froud> where does Ubuntu install the kernel-source
<moonman> xerox, fairy.
* xerox dances the victory dance.
<usr> lol xerox
<ompaul> usr, then do this >>sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop<<
<youbuntu> can i install the streamer for mp3 format offline??
<usr> ompaul, ok, done.
<ompaul> usr, then do this >>sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start<<
<youbuntu> can i install the streamer for mp3 format offline??
<usr> oh wait.
<usr> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 10.137.134.2 for ServerName
<youbuntu> my box not connected to the line
<pab1> guys, what is the best CD/DVD burning software in linux?
* xerox wants to draw now :-)
<gnomefreak> youbuntu, no gstreamer is downloads they are not on the disk
<usr> pab1, I have no idea, but all I know that there is Nero for linux now
<pab1> ahhh
<Psi-Jack> pab1: There is no "best", since "best" is a matter of opinion.
<ompaul> usr, do this >>telnet 127.0.0.1 80<<
<pab1> well i know that
<pab1> im looking for opinions
<youbuntu> so i can't install it offline?
<pab1> :)
<usr> ompaul,  connection refused
<usr> :s
<gnomefreak> pab1, nerolinux is not free i would go with k3b
<oskude> youbuntu, you could download the .debs over http and save them a cd/usb-stick and then install them with "sudo dpkg -i packagename" on the target machine
<gnomefreak> or gnomebaker but i think k3b is easier to use
<Psi-Jack> pab1: There's lots of ways to burn CD/DVD's in Linux. cdrecord, k3b, gnomebaker, etc.
<ompaul> pab1, that depends on your desktop, k3b is very popluar so is nautilus and gnome baker the last two being for gnome the first for kde
<luokka_> how can i modify gnome-panel?
<Gokz1000> hey guys does anyone know a fix if ubuntu server while installing does not detect your ethernet card
<usr> gnomefreak,  nerolinux is not free? :|
<[Leo] > hi all
<Gokz1000> please..
<gnomefreak> usr, no its nero nero doesnt make free software
<luokka_> I want to have Places and System removed for some users, how can i do it?
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: Which ethernet card/chipset have you got?
<pab1> nautilus can do it?  Im running gnome and nautilus
<youbuntu> oskude, interesting, where can i get the files?
<Gokz1000> i dont know..
<Gokz1000> how should i find out?
<oskude> Gokz1000, go to ubuntuforums.org and search with your net card/chip
<gnomefreak> iirc its not free in any sense of the word
<youbuntu> oskude, interesting, where can i get the files?
<ompaul> usr, so you set up something and configured it and now it does not work, may I suggest you do this >> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2<< reinstall it it will work
<BlueEagle> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<pab1> thanks for the suggestions all.  I'll give all those a look!
<oskude> youbuntu, sec, ill search (dont doublepost)
<usr> ompaul, allrighty then.
<usr> thanks :)
<youbuntu> oskude, ok :)
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: Have you got linux installed on the box in question now?
<oskude> hmm, good question, where can i downlad ubuntu packages for offline installation ?
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: ie. are you using another box for IRC or something?
<puppet_masters> hello
<BlueEagle> oskude: Afaik you can use apt-get to fetch only. Check the man pages.
<dli> any howto for encore usb wireless?
<oskude> BlueEagle, the machine doesnt have apt-get ...
<xerox> Have a good day.
<puppet_masters> someone can help me i have a prob with libkdefx.so.4 when i lauch keb and klibido
<oskude> i assume
<BlueEagle> oskude: aptitude?
<puppet_masters> k3b
<pab1> im trying gnomebaker first
<Gokz1000> hey guys
<Gokz1000> i found out
<Gokz1000> i have an etherlink II
<puppet_masters> someone can dcc is libkdefx.so.4 ?
<Gokz1000> its an old dell PC
<Gokz1000> i am trying to convert to a server
<Gokz1000> but the ethernet is not detected
<Gokz1000> 3COM Etherlink III
<oskude> youbuntu, (change the "de" to a location near you) http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<puppet_masters> i have search google and apt-get.org and nothing
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Gokz1000  about enter
<SirTorte> Hey everyone... I'm having troubles playing an MKV file encoded with H264. Anyone that can lend a hand?
<youbuntu> oskude, ok check it
<oskude> Gokz1000, can you find your nic in "lspci" ?
<moonman> SirTorte, i cant help you, but what is an MKV file, video?
<Gokz1000> sorry i dont know what your talking about
<SirTorte> moonman, yeah, it's a video container.
<Gokz1000> i am not well versed in linix..
<oskude> Gokz1000, type a command "lspci" on the console (it shows all devices in pci bus)
<Gokz1000> okay i will one secf
<moonman> SirTorte, is it porn?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SirTorte about restricted
<SirTorte> moonman, nope :P.
<moonman> k
<gnomefreak> isnt mvk as dvd exetention?
<eeejay> how do i use a deb-src that is not my distro?
<gnomefreak> s/as/a
<eeejay> i.e. how do i pull dapper sources when i am in breezy
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: sudo modprobe 3c509&&lsmod|grep 3c509
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: sudo modprobe 3c509 && lsmod|grep 3c509
<gnomefreak> eeejay, you dont mix them
<youbuntu> oskude, what package should i install?
<youbuntu> oskude, what package should i download?
<oskude> youbuntu, how should i know..
<puppet_masters> when i lauch k3b i have this error :k3b: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdefx.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN2Qt9lightGrayE
<youbuntu> for mp3 format
<SirTorte> gnomefreak, I'm fairly sure not, I have many MKV files lying around, that play. Just this specific codec that's a bit of a pain.
<kiran> hello
<oskude> youbuntu, what do you want ?
<youbuntu> for mp3 format
<gnomefreak> eeejay, dapper is in testing and is not advised to be used but whatever you do do not mix breezy and dapper sources
<oskude> ubotu, tell youbuntu about mp3
<oskude> youbuntu, could be that you have to download them from somewhere else
<gnomefreak> SirTorte, grab the w32codec package maybe that will help?
<SirTorte> gnomefreak, I've got it.
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<oskude> youbuntu, but i can listen to shoutcast.com streams with "xmms" without any additinal packages...
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: Now if the module is successfully installed with the above command add 3c509 to /etc/modules with your favorite text editor.
<oskude> youbuntu, you said you wanted to play mp3 with a server installation, correct ?
<knovak> Hey all, I have another question... I'm trying to install nVidia drivers, and it says I cant be running an X server, so my question is how do I stop it?
<youbuntu> oskude, gstreamer0.8-mad
<sudharsh> oskude: he will end up installing x anyways..wouldnt he?
<BlueEagle> knovak: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<humon> according to a tutorial about firefox plugins, i'm supposed to install the package "w3codecs", but this package doesn't show up when searching in synaptic package manager. i've added a "universe" repository, but it still doesn't show up. what can i do?
<ericz> ctrl alt backspace will forcefully close X..
<oskude> sudharsh, you can play mp3 without x....
<knovak> I tried ctrl+alt+backspace
<knovak> didnt work
<sudharsh> oskude: afaik only from the console
<knovak> I'll try that BlueEagle
<salah> Hi ,How can I setup wireless  card inmy laptop?
<BlueEagle> knovak: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (from the console you get with CTRL+ALT+F1 for example
<sudharsh> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<oskude> youbuntu, but i dont have a clue what you need to play mp3 on the console...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell salah about wireless
<sudharsh> humon: follow the link ubotu gav now
<youbuntu> oskude, i have gnome installed on breezy
<BlueEagle> oskude: mpg123 does the job.
<BlueEagle> youbuntu: mpg123 plays mp3 in the console.
<humon> sudharsh, it didn't give me anything
<oskude> youbuntu, ok, so o server install. then i would recommend "xmms" as audio player
<sudharsh> humon: no mate the link
<sudharsh> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<humon> http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ?
<youbuntu> BlueEagle, mpg123 does the sound but, it lock the sound drivers
<sudharsh> yeah
<humon> ok, thanks
<BlueEagle> youbuntu: Ofcourse it does. But who wants to use ESD or ALSA anyways? :p
<Gokz1000> back guys
<Hallke> hello
<Gokz1000> i tried lspci
<Hallke> i nead help
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: ...and?
<Gokz1000> and it gives me allot of stuff
<youbuntu> BlueEagle, xmms would be fine :)
<Gokz1000> about host bridge
<Hallke> abought ubuntu
<Gokz1000> and some things about Intel
<Gokz1000> i dont see anything about my Etherlink III
<youbuntu> oskude, so?>
<yacc> Just wondering, what is the correct way to have pptp callout after boot.
<knovak> Well, that worked, but at the same time it didnt work >_<
<oskude> is it possible to look ubuntu packages depencies online ?
<Liquid_Ic> is there any reason why vnc is using over 600kb/sec in bandwidth on my network? The screen is just sitting idle
<knovak> The driver installation failed, poopy
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: lspci|grep Ethernet
<knovak> Thanks for the help though
<Gokz1000> okay one sec
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oskude: Sure, I'd check archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu first, though.
<Hallke> HOW I KEN configure my 5.1 sound sistem?
<Hallke> HOW I KEN configure my 5.1 sound sistem?
<sudharsh> oskude: the packages site has em clearly labeled..if dats what u meant
<youbuntu> oskude, i've the packages, do i should have xmms??
<oskude> youbuntu, well, i never did this offline, so dunno how ist really done. you need the packages you want AND their depencies...
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: you should get something like: Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX [Fast Etherlink] ...
<oskude> i cant find any depencies with packages.ubuntu.com
<Gokz1000> i typed it lscpi|grep ethernet
<froud> what package provides glibc-devel, I search for it but can't find it, yet it is a dependancy for anothe rpackage I want to build?
<Gokz1000> and nothing happened..
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: Really...
<Gokz1000> yep..
<sudharsh> what does this mean..4294687.537000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: and no ethernet controller with just lspci either?
<cwillu> why am I getting "couldn't stat package list..." in synaptic?
<SirTorte> Well, I got it to work, but it was extremley laggy. Thanks though :). I'll see if I can figure something out. Adios :).
<Gokz1000> let me check again
<elo> does the w32 codecs come with ubuntu or do i have to dl them
<oskude> elo, no, yes
<cwillu> everything 'looks' normal in sources.list
<BlueEagle> oskude: or rather no, no, use free formats. :)
<oskude> BlueEagle, yup :)
<sudharsh> cwillu: sudo apt-get update
<Gokz1000> as far as i can tell i cant find the word ethernet
<Gokz1000> in lspci..
<sudharsh> Gokz1000: whgat bout dmesg
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: Well it should have been the first word in one of the lines.
<Gokz1000> sudharsh you want me to try dmesg
<Gokz1000> ?
<LjL> what steps could i take to get an idea whether some "weird" things that have been going on might be due to something bad? i have a login by the "mythtv" user in my /var/log/auth.log, and my syslogd restarted. might be due to some crontab thing, but...?
<sudharsh> yes..'dmesg in terminal
<gimmulf> Wtf i cant make the [a]  sign (email) has worked before
<oskude> Gokz1000, 2 options, its not a pci device or its not regonized (or its even broke)
<cwillu> sudharsh; do you know why synaptic wouldn't handle that automatically?
<BlueEagle> gokz1000: dmesg|grep eth
<Gokz1000> oh
<Gokz1000> darn
<sudharsh> cwillu: i had that problem once...apprently something is deleting the package index...scarey
<Gokz1000> well would a wireless card work?
<oskude> Gokz1000, is it maybe a pcmcia card ?
<cwillu> weird
<sudharsh> cwillu: but vanished once i installed breezy
<Gokz1000> it is connected to a pci slot
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> kindly check this http://pastebin.com/583668
<Gokz1000> and i dont think its broken since the light is on..
<cwillu> guess I'll just have to make a note of that rubber chicken
<Gokz1000> on the card..
<shadeofgrey> okay
<cwillu> yay for voodoo fixes :)
<sudharsh> cwillu: in fact i thought i was the only one haunted...:P
<shadeofgrey> i know its been a while since i was here
<shadeofgrey> ....i have a confession to make
<oskude> Gokz1000, did it work before (like under windoze) ?
<cwillu> yes, my child?
<cwillu> how long since your last confession?
<shadeofgrey> i started using microshaft winblows again
<Gokz1000> i have never tried it under windows.
<Gokz1000> i used a wireless card with windows.
<cwillu> bah, I've got 3 win32 desktops on my desk right now :)
<shadeofgrey> but i have a good reasoin
<Gokz1000> would that work with linux?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell linuxboyfriend  about java
<oskude> Gokz1000, then i would check that the pci card is firmly in the slot
<cwillu> shadeofgrey; what's the problem?
<Gokz1000> if it is not firmly in the slot, how would the light be on?
<Evixion> Gokz1000: when i used linux on my laptop (built in wireless) i couldnt figure out how to make it work
<Evixion> but it may be different with a desktop
<oskude> Gokz1000, i (yet) never user wireless with linux (well ones, and all went automaticly)
<shadeofgrey> #1 - Im being paid $125 an hour to build custom dynamic office 2003 documents... and my disability is getting worse - i cant type much anymore so i had to go back to using dragon naturally speaking... which only runs under windows
<sudharsh> Gokz1000: ndiswrapper....i think
<Evixion> yeah
<shadeofgrey> i feel guilty about it being my primary os though
<cwillu> :/
<Gokz1000> well i tried wireless the first time, and it did not detect. i went through allot of trouble to switch it to ethernet
<sudharsh> shadeofgrey: wine didnt work??
<Gokz1000> and still no detection.
<shadeofgrey> but for the record im going to dual boot ubuntu as soon as i download the newest iso
<Gopi> how to go to a particular channel please ?
<Evixion> it doesnt detect mine either
<shadeofgrey> so heres my official question
<cwillu> sudharsh; it would have to integrate pretty completely into the rest of the system
<sudharsh> Gopi: /join #<channel>
<sudharsh> oh..
<Gopi> ok thanks sudharsh
<Kill_Bill> ehm
<shadeofgrey> is ubuntu flight 4 the newest? or should i download the newest daily iso off the daily iso download page?
<oskude> i had a wireless card with prism2 chip so it worked like a charm...
<cwillu> it's a keyboard replacement
<cwillu> shadeofgrey; the flights are alpha versions
<Gokz1000> well is there a way to get a wireless card (pci) to work with ubuntu?
<sudharsh> shadeofgrey: dapper is under development..
<shadeofgrey> yeah i know
<Gokz1000> it doesnt matter which one (ethernet, wireless), i just want internet on this computer
<shadeofgrey> i like to live on the bleeding edge
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, since it is primary pc i would install breezy not dapper
<oskude> ubotu, tell Gokz1000 about wireless
<cwillu> fair enough
<Evixion> Gokz1000 because I wanted to make my lappy work with ubuntu but i need wireless to work all the time
<BlueEagle> shadeofgrey: That depends on what you want to use your linux box for. Since you have to ask such a question here you probably should download the breezy installation ISO.
<shadeofgrey> besiudes i started using dapper months ago and it works fine for me
<cwillu> I believe so;
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: The current stable is Breezy 5.10, flight 4 is the latest alpha release of Dapper, there are daily builds, but who knows what they're like.
<Evixion> your best bet is to try and figure it out as you go
<Evixion> that was my situation
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sudharsh> Gokz1000: tell u what.....look for linux drivers from ur manufacturer
* gnomefreak knows what its like
<shadeofgrey> okay so flight 4 it is
<ardchoille> anyone know how to add the gnome menus to starterbar?
<cwillu> shadeofgrey; on another note, ever look at the touchstream?
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: I would say use Breezy until April 20 when the final release of Dapper comes out.
<cwillu> sounds like you make enough that it wouldn't be a huge hit;
<BlueEagle> shadeofgrey: Also for bleeding edge stuff try linux from scratch and get all the pre-alpha packages you can get your hands on.
<sudharsh> cwillu: if they dont hav em..fire up an email to them telling how lousy thier developers are
<BlueEagle> sh4d: Trust me you'll be bleeding on the edge of insanity. ;D
<gnomefreak> he will be back
<cwillu> granted that my injury is pretty mild, but it's been nice for me;
<sudharsh> oops..worng person
<Evixion> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<cwillu> heh
<Evixion> give that a stab
<youbuntu> oskude, how to add more fonts?
<gnomefreak> the installer on yesterdays build is messed up :)
<Gokz1000> thanks guys im going to try and get my wireless card to work..t
<cwillu> shade; zero-force;  you just touch the surface, so you can type without doing nearly as much harm
<oskude> youbuntu, try ubuntuforums.org or google.de, that propably done like 1000x times
<Gokz1000> its an edi max so it should work..(cross fingers).
<Gokz1000> thanks again for helping me.
<cwillu> shade = shadeofgrey
<oskude> youbuntu, should be just copying them to the right place
<gnomefreak> cwillu, hes gone
<cwillu> :p
<Evixion> good luck
<oskude> youbuntu, there was allso something with making a directory in your home dir, and they would be automaticly loaded from there.....
<Evixion> let me know if you get it working
<cwillu> hmm
<shadeofgrey> hey gnomefreak...... does being an op in here mean that you talk regularly with the developers that actually build ubuntu?
<humon> sudharsh: am i supposed to copy the contents of the generated sources.list to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<cwillu> is it expected that I have to run apt-get update after any change to sources.list before synaptic will work right?
<sudharsh> yeah..
<humon> ok
<sudharsh> bakup the old one jus in case
<oskude> youbuntu, there are also some fonts in the repos, try: apt-cache search fonts (or such)
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey, not nesserily why
<sudharsh> oskude: mscorefonts
<sudharsh> ?
<oskude> sudharsh, dunno, never used
<jerry> gnomefreak,I finnally got my game file to open and when it gets to install to a directory it says user/games army ops as file fath then i say ok and it tells me i dont have permissions to write file to that location. can you help me?
<gnomefreak> jerry, use sudo
<gopi_1> I am trying to join a particular channel but its saying "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<sudharsh> jerry: sudo...u forgot sudo
<jerry> no sir
<sudharsh> gopi_1: what channel
<gopi_1> Python
<sudharsh> all of em are lowercase
<jerry> well maby i didnt do it right
<oskude> gopi_1, have you registered your nick ?
<gnomefreak> gopi_1, in the server window type /msg nickserv identify password
<jerry> when i log into as root and try to do what ist says i get do file found
<oskude> gopi_1, and please DONT type that here
<sudharsh> yeah...i did that once :P
<oskude> :)
<gopi_1> oskude: I didnt register
<humon> sudharsh: seems i can't open sources.list. the console just hangs when i do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> gopi_1, /msg nickserv register passowrd
<gnomefreak> password
<oskude> gopi_1, hmm, the it seems you must be registered to log in that channel (or your using some elses name)
<engla> humon: try gksudo instead of sudo and see if it makes any difference
<sudharsh> humon: weird..
<gnomefreak> osfameron, you can set a channel to be registerd users only
<sudharsh> try cat /etc/apt/source.list or do an ls
<humon> sudharsh: (gedit:8744): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<humon> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<gnomefreak> oskude, even
<oskude> gopi_1, do you have something like " This nickname is owned by someone else" on the server window ?
<b3nw> how come in dapper when I click on a file thats a .zip it auto-downloads it and opens it with archive manager? how can I disable this, there is no such functionality setup in the download preferences?
<b3nw> in firefox*
<jnev> has anybody gotten amarok 1.4 to be stable in kubuntu?
<sudharsh> humon: k then try vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> b3nw, check bug # 33038
<oskude> b3nw, dapper channel is #ubuntu+1
<engla> b3nw: some firefox feature. Open about:config and search for something.. I'm not really sure of the pref namme
<engla> *name
<gnomefreak> b3nw, the bug will tell you how to fix it
<humon> sudharsh: that worked :)
<humon> sudharsh: now, what do i replace in this file?
<sudharsh> doh!..my bad
<sudharsh> humon: k quit vi
<chris> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<gopi_1> got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sudharsh> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=chris@*.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* chris was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b chris!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<gopi_1> whats happening here ?
<oskude> nothing
* gnomefreak wrong button :(
<oskude> ignore it
<oskude> best thing to do...
<gopi_1> u pressed wrong button gnomefreak ?
<sudharsh> was that a script-kid
<gnomefreak> gopi_1, yes
<b3nw> gnomefreak - cheers
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you were right
<gnomefreak> sudharsh, not really
<oskude> fyi: http://bloggage.org/archives/94-Another-Courtesy-Problem-Netgear-Routers-and-a-New-Exploit.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=chris@*.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
<Kyynara> what was the path of gdm... or I want to do gdm restart
<gnomefreak> i was? i meant to use the host one not domain one
<sudharsh> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kyynara> thanks
<sudharsh> or ctrl + space + bkspc
<gopi_1> who is ompaul ?
<oskude> Kyynara, allmost alls service control scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<humon> sudharsh: me?
<sudharsh> humon: no not u..:)
<sudharsh> hav u quit vi yet
<ompaul> gopi_1, not even I know that
<gnomefreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<gopi_1> how ?
<oskude> ompaul is a undercover agent ;)
<sudharsh> heh
<ompaul> oskude, look outside do you see anything?
<sudharsh> e
<gnomefreak> brb need to run downstairs
<elo> does w32 codecs come with breezy badger ?
<ompaul> !tell elo about codecs
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: telll elo about w32codecs
* oskude saw something moving...
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Why you sneaky...
<ompaul> oskude, correct, never talk about it again
<elo> ty
<karl-heinz> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* oskude ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b karl-heinz!*@*]  by ompaul
* ompaul gets annoyed
<sudharsh> darn..
<gopi_1> karl-heinz is who ??
<Shigutso> how do I close the X to install the newer NVidia Video drivers?? What is the command in the terminal?
* oskude shames for de...
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<sudharsh> Shigutso: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in some virtual console
<humon> sudharsh: what do you suggest i do to edit the sources.list file?
<gopi_1> what does that DCC SEND... do ?
<dli> which usb wireless card is supported?
<Shigutso> sudharsh, thanks, I will try here :)
<tonyyarusso> gopi_1: It's an exploit.
<ompaul> gopi_1, gets you kicked and banned - it is an exploit
<sudharsh> humon:  u do hav a separate source.list from the website dont u
<gopi_1> oh i see
<tonyyarusso> gopi_1: If you've been connected for a while, you'll see a global message from lilo about it.
<oskude> gopi_1, http://bloggage.org/archives/94-Another-Courtesy-Problem-Netgear-Routers-and-a-New-Exploit.html
<ardchoille> ompaul, gnomefreak: I am so glad you two are here :)
<sudharsh> now be a good boy and dont do that :)
<gopi_1> lol
<humon> sudharsh: yes
<gnomefreak> me too
<sudharsh> humon: k foist 'cd /etc/apt'
<oskude> would be nice to have a script that parses every message before... oh yeah, parse every message...
<angelo> quit
<hallke> t.delfi.lv
<humon> sudharsh: foist?
<humon> for instance?
<sudharsh> typo....'first'
<oskude> so in theory you would kick the person before the message is posted here...
<humon> ok
<savon> hej!
<dli> wvdial doesn't dial out, any hsfmodem + wvdial user?
<sudharsh> dli: i use wvdial but only use a cdma wireless terminal
<tonyyarusso> dli: Not on the modem here at school, but yes, I do that.
<sudharsh> post the contects in pvt...
<bluefoxicy> "slideshow operation for hands-free viewing" <-- pornview
<dli> tonyyarusso, sudharsh wvdial fails after sending ATDT######,
<dli> tonyyarusso, it simply doesn't dial anything there, and failed with "No Carrier"
<tonyyarusso> dli: First, has it worked before, or is this your first attemp to set it up?
<sudharsh> use pastebin and the contents of the /etc/wvdial.conf
<tonyyarusso> dli: Second, what have you done to configure so far?  (aka, show us your conf file as sudharsh said)
<dli> tonyyarusso, I have wvdial/hsfmodem work in gentoo, but not in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> dli: 'k.
<sudharsh> dli: usin the same wvdial.conf should wwork
<Kyynara> hmm... has anyone got a clue what could solve the problem with a blue screen in totem-xine
<dli> tonyyarusso, I couldn't copy it, it's not connected before I can dialup
<dli> sudharsh, yes, the same wvdial.conf (from wvdialconf)
<dli> sudharsh, but it just doesn't dial when it should
<sudharsh> dli: try appendin stupid mode =on
<dli> sudharsh, could be something like waiting for dial tone
<tonyyarusso> dli: Wait, couldn't copy what and why?
<dli> sudharsh, I tried "Stupid Mode = Yes "
<dli> tonyyarusso, the conf files :(
<dli> tonyyarusso, because the computer is not connected
<tonyyarusso> dli: Do you have a thumb drive or something to transfer them to the box you're using?
<dli> tonyyarusso, it has a modem and a usb wireless, I couldn't get either in ubunut
<tonyyarusso> dli: No removable media lying around the house at all.
<dli> tonyyarusso, no :( no cd burner either
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sudharsh> dli: yikes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p50906982.dip.t-dialin.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> does this mean i get a nap soon?
<Kill_Bill> sorry
<dli> sudharsh, can get hsfmodem in gentoo :(
<Kill_Bill> where are the account that i created?
<tonyyarusso> dli: 'k, well, you can at least look at the files yourself and see if it's obvious.  If you're feeling ambitious, you could always copy them via *gasp* paper, but that's annoying, I know.  (Although I have done it...)
<Kill_Bill> in evolution
<Kill_Bill> ?
<dli> sudharsh, do you know how to force wvdial to dial? not waiting for anything at sending ATDT*****
<gnomefreak> nalioth, what did i do?
<sudharsh> dli: if u r certain u r usin the same conf file try gettin the drivers
<sudharsh> dli: i suppose stupid mode is for dat..
<sudharsh> man wvdial
<sudharsh> see if it helps
<dli> tonyyarusso, I don't think any difference could be, both generated by wvdialconf, and I couldn't see any difference
<gnomefreak> yeah i found out about that
<dli> sudharsh, not the same file, but both from "wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf"
<Kill_Bill> help me???
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you got one now :-) and a warm cup of coffee
<sudharsh> dli: aha...use the same file....
<gnomefreak> :) j
<lampshade> I keep getting stupid errors (X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<lampshade> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<lampshade> ) when I try to forward X over my lan with ssh, Ideas?  Googling yielded results but nothing helpful for me.... :-/
<sudharsh> use an editor..
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<tonyyarusso> dli: It's been a while since I did it, but... doesn't that only set up the file and then you have to manually input the actual phone number, user, and passwd?
<oskude> Kill_Bill, in preferences (last time i support evolution:)
<dli> tonyyarusso, yes, phone number, username, passwd
<sudharsh> dli: ur gentoo box is usable..so open up that conf file and copy the contents as it is
<dli> sudharsh, not easily, so, I just checked, couldn't see any difference by eye
<Kill_Bill> thanks
<Kill_Bill> i diden't find :-)
<sudharsh> dli: u gotta show us the contetnts
<hippys> i have an 256kbps adsl conection, is there anyway i can give one computer only 20kbps of the total?
<thielmann> DCC SEND string 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577B1683.versanet.de]  by ompaul
* thielmann was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<Dr_Willis> wow
<Morfosomo> day #3 and i still get chopped sound issues from stream sites like shoutcast
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<FunnyLookinHat> Morfosomo, yea, sound can be crappy...  i really wish they would fix that rather than support all the other stuff they do
<FunnyLookinHat> They need one sound driver, and it has to be able to support multiple streams...
<FunnyLookinHat> not freakin 4 different ones
<Uzzi> I've installed o
<Morfosomo> erm,.. its a network issue here
<Morfosomo> :)
<LSZH> Any Norton Internet Security users online here? ;)
<LSZH> startkeylogger
<FunnyLookinHat> lol!
<DistroWatch> gDesklets doesnt start . any ideea ?
<FunnyLookinHat> you script kiddie
<rr1991> wow
<rr1991> many people
<sudharsh> bah..
<DistroWatch> i did added the face to it first
<LSZH> I'm using Linux... I must be a script kiddie! *lol*
<rr1991> ubuntu rocks!
<DistroWatch> rr1991 hell yeah :)
<LSZH> rr1991: Except for some minor annoyances, yes... ;)
<Uzzi> I've installed Ooo from OpenOffice.org pachages!what lib Oo use?gtk,qt what?
<oskude> Uzzi, apt-cache show openoffice.org
<ompaul> Uzzi, why?
<bthornton> Any people here running Dapper (Xorg 7.0.0) with 3D acceleration on an ATI card?
<Morfosomo> where can i learn about how to configure the keyboards "special keys"
<nalioth> bthornton: ask in #ubuntu+1
<bthornton> I'm guessing not, since the ATI driver doesn't say anything of support for Xorg 7
<ompaul> bthornton, please discuss dapper in #ubuntu+1
<bthornton> bueno, thanks
<Uzzi> becuse I have to config scim/skim
<shiv> how do i install macromedia plugin for firefox :(
<Uzzi> to works with Oo
<ompaul> Uzzi, sorry wrong question, why did you install from OO
<DistroWatch> !gDesklets
<ubotu> somebody said gdesklets was gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<gnomefreak> ompaul, the question is why did he uninstall it to install it again
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well yeah
<tigerspirit> I have Breezy badger on my workstation. and am trying to hook up a Lexmark 4031-10Plus printer through a Fedora core 4 server using CUPS.I can print locally, but when I WANT TO PRINT FROM MY Ubuntu machine I allways get the message that machine that is linked with printer is busy and CUPSport is open. What I have to do in order to establish communication betwen tyhem for printing.  ping, ssh are working
<oskude> shiv, there are 2 different plugins from macromedia... flash and shockwave...
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Uzzi> OO2.org caused a dipendence problem!
<gnomefreak> Uzzi, are you on breezy?
<Uzzi> i've upgraded from breezy to dapper
<gnomefreak> yeah see OO2 in dapper has had a few bugs the past few days :(
<lampshade> ugh, anyone done Xforwarding ubuntu to ubuntu?  Keep  errors about wrong authentication
<Amaranth> Uzzi: Yes, right now OOo2 is uninstallable in dapper.
<sudharsh> tigerspirit: u gotta open up the lan..
<sudharsh> its disabled by default..i think
<gnomefreak> one of dappers issues (hence the term testing)
<shiv> thanks that worked... Do I need a firewall and antivirus for Ubuntu?
<ompaul> Uzzi, please talk aabout dapper in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> shiv, not really
<moonman> shiv, naa.
<R3linquish3r> not really necessay
<Uzzi> scim/skin works in qt app(as kate) and gtk app(as synaptic)but it doesn't work with Oo
<gnomefreak> shiv, all depedns what your doing with it
<R3linquish3r> i got an antivirus for scnin my windows but nvr used it on linux
<apeitheo> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu on my parent's PC, and setup the dialup internet access and it goes EXTREMELY slow; I've tried two ISPs and different DNS servers and all go very slow. I use Linux on my own computer with dialup (same ISP, different distro though), and mine is much faster; any ideas on how to go about fixing this? (or what could be wrong?)
<shiv> I am having problems with ads even in firefox with ad blocker installed
<oskude> shiv, the "spammers" know how to go past those...
<gnomefreak> shiv, you shouldnt firefox does a great job here atleast i would re check the settings of ff
<tonyyarusso> As much as it would be annoying for some people, I ponder whether it might be useful to have everybody /topic-ed every so often, if that's possible.  Random thought.
<LSZH> shiv: That's probably a problem of the extension/addon you're using and not a Ubuntu-related problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<R3linquish3r> is there a way to move a program running on one of my "desktops" to another? like from desktop 2 to 1?
<oskude> R3linquish3r, right click on windows title bar....
<R3linquish3r> ahhhh thx
<shiv> I see. Thanks a lot, its just a minor thing anyway. I am finally loving linux after years of struggle finding the right one. The only issue left now is installing Bibus The how to is not working for me. Any one has time to guide me? And also, Is it possible to install baghira for Gnome
<R3linquish3r> nrv heard of either of those programs sry
<nalioth> R3linquish3r: find it in your pager (the 4 squares at the bottom) and drag it to the workspace you lik
<nalioth> R3linquish3r: alternatively click on the icon in the top left corner of the window in questin and "move to" to your hearts content
<R3linquish3r> :) thx
<Shed> What's the best way to switch between two of three video outputs? I have two monitors and a TV connected to my graphics card, athough currently Twinview only works with the TV out cable unattatched.
<usr> How can I start apache ?
<[Leo] > usr, /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<[Leo] > if you're using apache 2
<khafra> I'm using ethereal, and it won't let me save a packet capture file--says I don't have permissions to.  Even though I made a directory specifically drwxrw-rw- for it
<khafra> And there's nobody in #ethereal
<khafra> And, I am using it on ubuntu.  Maybe that's part of the problem, the ubuntu system of sudoing
<usr> okay thanks
<alucard> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=30636
<nalioth> khafra: gksudo works fine for running ethereal
<khafra> nalioth: I used the Ethereal (root) link off the menu, which I assume uses gksudo
<thewayofzen> im not sure why but putting the gperfection2 icon suite into my .icons or my /usr/share/icons isnt allowing it to be recognised by gnome theme manager..  im trying to install the latest version of the icon suite as is found at  lokheed.deviantart.com  does anyone else have this problem or know a fix?
<khafra> That's when it won't let me save.
<nalioth> khafra: try alt-f2 > gksudo ethereal
<abhinav> I am setting up a lan on linux.The problem is that i am able to ping the other from the first to second but i am not able to ping from second to first.what could be the problem.anyone?
<abhinav> I have ubuntu on one and core 2 on another
<R3linquish3r> where can i get the desktop feature that will show my PC status? i.e. cram usage and core speed and such
<nm> abhinav: check iptables on both machines to see if a firewall is interfering
<R3linquish3r> *RAM usage sry
<nm> abhinav: and check ifconfig to ensure they're on the same subnet
<tenshi> try gdesklets
<abasit> what should i do to get Xwindow settings re-detected?
<abasit> it somehow detecting the resolution of 1024 768
<tenshi> @quihs3r: gdesklets
<nalioth> R3linquish3r: try conky or gkrellm
<R3linquish3r> aighty :)
<s|k> hi
<oskude> abasit, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<R3linquish3r> @tenshi does gdesklets work with KDE?
<abasit> oskude, tnx
<sudharsh> R3linquish3r: it will
<tenshi> i dont really know
<R3linquish3r> thx
<hari> hi
<tenshi> im using gnome
<djs_2_6> Hey all
<gouchi> I wanna change my default account passwd
<sethk> gouchi, so change it
<hari> how can I append a hd to the network? (sharing in Windows)
<khafra> nalioth: Same error when I explicitly use gksudo
<gouchi> If I boot with a livecd , then chroot , then passwd it's ok ?
<R3linquish3r> how do u setup an account psswd? (new to IRC :P)
<gouchi> I have only the default account
<tenshi> is there a command for a program to open on a special desktop?
<gouchi> R3linquish3r : cf freenode faq
<oskude> gouchi, did you forgot your password
<gouchi> oskude : nope my machine has been compromised
<R3linquish3r> gouchi: i put that in the chat bar?
<gouchi> R3linquish3r : yep
<R3linquish3r> k thx
<oskude> gouchi, autch...
<helpmepls> hello anyone here i need a bitof help. trying to get my nvidia drivers back on i uninstalled them but how can i install them from linux command prompt my xorg.conf is saying im missing nvidia module ofcurse from uninstalling
<gouchi> R3linquish3r : http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<R3linquish3r> cf freenode faq
<helpmepls> so x wont start
<oskude> gouchi, i think you need to do chroot before passwd to work
<s|k> anybody know what a root device is?
<hari>  how can I append a hd to the network? (sharing in Windows)
<khafra> nalioth: Does Ethereal, perhaps, drop itself to an unprivileged user as soon as it's opened the interfaces it needs?
<gouchi> oksude : yep that's it
<sudharsh> s|k: device or partition?
<hari> device
<s|k> device
<lampshade> /usr/bin/xauth:  /home/whatever/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored? Anyone know why this is happening?  It is preventing me from Xforwarding and well pissing me off....
<helpmepls> anyone know what i can do to reinstall 7667 driver this occured when i tried to install 8178 drivers
<sudharsh> k cya..feelin sleepy
<ttread> helpmepis, did you install 7667 from the shell script?
<helpmepls> not sure how do i do that exactly?
<ttread> how did you install it originally?
<helpmepls> i think i used automatix
<helpmepls> but the new drivers wouldnt install
<ttread> ahh
<oskude> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<helpmepls> said i had wrong gcc-version
<oskude> :)
<helpmepls> which sucks..
<helpmepls> then i had no driver
<helpmepls> i took 7667 off
<helpmepls> with hopes of putting 8178 on
<miloc> hello guys I am looking for wireless card fot a Dell Latitud Laptop.... Any recomendation for Ubuntu user?
<gnomefreak> helpmepls, please dont use automatix
<ttread> helpmepis, whats your gfx card?
<gnomefreak> it does more harm than good
<helpmepls> yea im new and stuff i didnt know how to go about it manually exactly
<helpmepls> but that was when i first installed linux
<helpmepls> 6800 GT
<helpmepls> PCI-E
<tritium> !enter
<nalioth> helpmepls: i suggest you go through your box and undo what automatix did. (as far as the settings and configs of your box)
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<helpmepls> now im just trying to get my gui back and everything
<ttread> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<slabby> hi can someone tell me where i can get info about mounting a FAT32 drive
<LSZH> Is a program similar to Corel Paint Shop Pro available for Linux? GIMP is very confusing... :(
<R3linquish3r> if you only install automatix with the necessities you need you wont have any problems (at least i didnt)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell slabby about vfat
<slabby> thanks
<shiv> will this work with breezy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=themes
<gnomefreak> yw
<ttread> helpmepis, take a look at that wiki link see if that works
<helpmepls> how can ii view tahat in linux command prompt? webpages is that even possible. this looks like black screen white text.
<Cyorxamp> What is the package name of the gnome menu editor??????
<miloc> hello guys I am looking for wireless card fot a Dell Latitud Laptop.... Any recomendation for Ubuntu user?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> helpmepls: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' will install the working nvidia driver from the repository, and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will set up a working GUI.
<gnomefreak> what version of ubuntu Cyorxamp
<helpmepls> k now
<helpmepls> ill do that
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak,  alacarte - nm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> helpmepls: Note: select the 'nvidia' kernel module, not the 'nv' one, and unselect 'GLcore' and 'DRI' when it asks you about those.
<khafra> Why am I the only one who's ever had problems running ethereal on Ubuntu?  It isn't even in the wiki!
<roaet2> It installed cleaning for me khafra, what is the problem?
<R3linquish3r> im in gdesklets... were do i get the system specs shell fom?
<roaet2> cleaning = cleanly.
<khafra> roaet2: I ran Ethereal (root) just fine, opened the interface, captured and filtered packets just fine, and now I can't save the capture as a file
<nalioth> R3linquish3r: try gkrellm or conky first, gdesklets is kinda finicky
<R3linquish3r> alright
<roaet> says you don't have access?
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, Breezy - what the menu editor ?  is it alacarte?
<gnomefreak> smeg
<roaet> or permissions?
<suheng> HI
<khafra> roaet2: Permissions
<bunta> * gulp * .. Firefox is using 239MB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol bunta
<ompaul> bunta, so shut it down
<R3linquish3r> nalioth : which do you recommend for KDE?
<roaet> does the directory exist?
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp, its smed but its called menu editor under the system tools part
<bunta> someone mind passing me a hammer?
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, and that manages your .desktop files?
<ubuntu> alohaaa
<ubuntu> alguem do brasil?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp, no they are menu editors
<bunta> OMG.. its still going up x.x
<roaet> In addition why not just do sudo chmod the directory?
<gnomefreak> they edit your menus
<knovak> Hello again, I'm getting a problem when trying to run WINE or winecfg... whenever I try running it I get "Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.", has anyone ever encountered this?
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, I am running xfce you see - having to get the bits to make some bits more usable !!!
<knovak> I also get "Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<knovak> "
<khafra> roaet: In addition to running Ethereal as root, I also made the directory drwxrw-rw-
<knovak> my $DISPLAY is set to ":0.0"
<khafra> Still can't write to or create a capture file
<ubuntu> cade os brasileiros?
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, I have update-notifier installed but it would be nice to have it load on startup - is there some place I can stick an entry to get it to do that?
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp, maybe your looking for the xfce config thing
<roaet> Ah, well Ethereal would need to be root to touch the network interface. That's quite odd. Can you make sure that ethereal is writing to the directory you think it is?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-br
<nalioth> ubuntu: marque /j #ubuntu-br
<ompaul> ubuntu,   >>>/join #ubuntu-br<<<<
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp, why doesnt cron check it once a day for you?
<khafra> roaet: In ethereal, I've navigated to it straight from /.
<Razor-X> Is there some reason xfs would not work in Ubuntu?
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, cron!?
<Razor-X> Or ReiserFS?
<nalioth> Razor-X: no reason at all
<Razor-X> nalioth: Then... why isn't it working? Even root can't write to it.
<roaet> Try writing in your home directory just for testing.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cyorxamp about cron
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Razor-X: Reiser is a bit iffy, XFS should be great.
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrr
<nalioth> Razor-X: not sitting in front of it, i have no clue
<Razor-X> I'm mounting it in my home directory. But even if I mount it elsewhere, even root can't write to it.
<Cyorxamp> !ubotu tell me about cron
<Razor-X> I have the ReiserFS and XFS modules loaded.
<Cyorxamp> gnomefreak, ubotu@: i dunno what is 'cron'.
<gnomefreak> ok cron runs certian things every so often like if you set cron up to run update every 30 mins thats what it will do
<roaet> I wish cron had a lower resolution.
<Razor-X> Plus, /etc/mtab shows that it's mounted as xfs and I specifically gave it an ``rw'' -o.
<moonman> what is the command to kill your window manager?
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<moonman> im my case, gnome
<roaet> Ctrl+alt+backspace
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moonman: ctrl + alt + backspace
<moonman> kk
<z3r0x> how can I extract a .bin file?
<moonman> later then
<balrok> how can i login as root? (in ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> z3r0x,  a .bin file could be about anything.
<Razor-X> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell balrok about root
<z3r0x> Dr_Willis, it's a cd image
<bunta> Oh, I was on a guide yesterday.. about assigning VLC & XMMS to sound daemons such as ALSA & OSS.. I did XMMS (on Alsa) but I cant find the link again for VLC
<Dr_Willis> z3r0x,  so it depends on the exact bin file. normally they need to be 'ran'
<nalioth> balrok: the root account is locked for a reason, please read what ubotu sent you
<roaet> could just do sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> z3r0x,  in that case you got somtning totally diffrent. :P a cue/bin file.
<bunta> this is because VLC doesnt actually output sound oddly enough
<balrok> ok thx
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, that would still be sh file.bin?
<Dr_Willis> z3r0x,  covert it to iso , then you can mout it with the loop back options.
<khafra> roaet: Hrm. I haven't figured it out, but I figured out a workaround: I made a new directory under / from within Ethereal, and it let me write to that.
* Dr_Willis gets so SICK of everyone using the .bin extension. :P
<slabby> does anyone know a app for searching for wireless networks (like netstumbler)
<lampshade> where does SSH keep a log in Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> bunta: Does it work with ALSA clean?
<roaet> Then it made the directory as owner of Ethereal
<GutterPunk> Is there any good howto on how to get the w32codecs on ubuntu?
<roaet> maybe you could list users and see if ethereal is a group or user.
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<roaet> then you could do chown on a directory
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GutterPunk about w32codecs
<Razor-X> Even my dmesg shows that it's mounting the partition out fine.
<khafra> roaet: Guess so.  Frizzeaky problem, though
<roaet> Or add root or your current user to that group, that would let you write to it.
<bunta> Razor-X, XMMS works perfectly fine with ALSA
<oskude> lampshade, /var/log/auth.log
<bunta> I lost the guide on how to set VLC to alsa
<bunta> hence, why I'm enquiring ;)
<roaet> But at least you found a work around. it's a clue to what's going wrong.
<lampshade> oskude, thank you
<roaet> I'm not particularly sure what the cmd is to list all users and groups though.
<Razor-X> bunta: There's special packages for VLC to work with different sound servers.
<Razor-X> bunta: Not sure about XMMS that much.
<moonman> umm, gnome restarted
<moonman> i need to kill it so it doesent come back up
<roaet> But I'm sure you'll find ethereal in there somewhere, and you can add root and your user to that group and everything should work after that.
<bunta> no no, I've done XMMS :P.. I need to do VLC
<Razor-X> But hey, I don't use a sound server anyhow ;).
<moonman> so i can play a game via wine
<bunta> XMMS works fine :) Assigned it to VLC from preferences ;)
<bunta> to alsa* rather
<roaet> /etc/inid.d/gdm stop
<Razor-X> bunta: Well, there y'are.
<roaet> I thikn
<Razor-X> bunta: It's a package in the repos.
<Tatey> does VLC have a GTK frontend?
<bunta> whats the name?
<roaet> moonman: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bunta> Tatey, VLC has a frontend.. Not sure if its GTK or not :)
<roaet> moonman: I believe that will work, but I'm not sure.
<moonman> roaet, how will i start it again when im done with the game?
<Tatey> bunta: I ask because, if it's say Qt, then Qt apps tend not to look crash hot in Gnome
<roaet> moonman: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Tatey> and vise versa
<moonman> k
<roaet> then
<roaet> startx
<roaet> if it doesn't automagically pop up
<oskude> Tatey, never had something like that...
<bunta> Tatey, then I dunno :P
<Razor-X> Tatey: VLC is only GTK, as far as I know.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Tatey> Awesome Razor-X, I didnt even know a linux version existed until a few days ago
<bunta> ;)
<Razor-X> Tatey: Heh.
<Razor-X> VLC was first on Linux.
<Razor-X> But you should also try out other players, like mplayer.
<Razor-X> (Which I use.)
<bunta> Once I solve VLCs lil problem, I can go figure out my annoying lil b/w problem when streaming thru VLC
<Tatey> I'm using Totem
<bunta> then I'll be a happy sod :)
<lampshade> AH!!!!  Anyone do XForwarding?
<Tatey> I've always liked Totem
<slabby> does anyone know a app for searching for wireless networks (like netstumbler)
<Razor-X> Plus, mplayer lets you watch things in ASCII ;).
<Razor-X> slabby: kismet. But you can't use ndiswrapper.
<Razor-X> Stupid xfs and ReiserFS -_-''.
<abhinav> nm:how to check firewall status using iptables
<bunta> Razor-X, mplayer has one annoying fault.. you cant resize the video :S
<bunta> last I checked anyway
<bunta> otherwise it wud be perfect
<Razor-X> bunta: I think you can zoom, I'm not sure. Ratpoison maximizes everything to default anyhow ;).
<R3linquish3r> i tried installing the 2.6.14 vanilla kernel.... when it boots i cant load Xserver it just loads to the failsafe terminal
<moonman> roaet, help?
<aboapri> hey, I was just looking at the updates, I was seeing updates for "linux-386" and "linux-k7", I am curious, how can my system have two kernels?    how do I know which one it is using?
<roaet> ?
<Razor-X> *by default
<bunta> :o
<roller> jojo
<roaet> I didn't see a question..
<moonman> roaet, im at the /etc file, in file browser, to check to see if there is a file called int.d, there is not
<moonman> there is a gdm file though
<roaet> init.d
<Razor-X> aboapri: Try a ``uname -a'' to see which kernel you're using.
<nalioth> aboapri: in a console, type "uname -r"
<roaet> no no you run it in cmd line
<knovak> How do I get missing X headers?
<Razor-X> Well, ``uname -a'' gives you more information.
<bunta> ooh.. I think I found the sound topic xD
<munzir> Hi, In ubuntu the default is the first user is a member of the admin group and /etc/sudoers says Members of the admin group may gain root privileges. How is the admin group has root privileges?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell knovak about xincludes
<roaet> moonman: you type /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a command line
<DarkAdmiral> how do i turn "syntax on" in vim for ever?
<nalioth> knovak: check your priv msgs
<moonman> roaet, i know, i did, it says no file/directory
<roaet> moonman: you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a command line
* Razor-X knows nothing about vi.
<Razor-X> Emacs though.... ;).
<aboapri> sweet, it says k7.    so is it safe to remove the linux-386 kernel?
<roaet> moonman: sorry that might help
<knovak> ok
<moonman> umm
<Razor-X> aboapri: Keep it as a failsafe, I say.
<knovak> thank you
<moonman> it says gnome is not running.
<Razor-X> I have some 6 kernel living on this box.
<R3linquish3r> i tried installing the 2.6.14 vanilla kernel.... when it boots i cant load Xserver it just loads to the failsafe terminal... what do i do so it will boot to X?
<Razor-X> My last two kernel versions, and this custom baked one.
<roaet> moonman: hm.
<abhinav> nm:pl help
<Razor-X> *kernels
<aboapri> ok, cool.
<bunta> Got it <3
<roaet> moonman: try gdm-stop
<moonman> roaet, it fails when i tried to start it
<roaet> moonman: try sudo gdm-stop
<Razor-X> (And I *did* compile in ReiserFS and XFS support as a module! It's loaded, even!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Razor-X> Stupid...... -_-''.
<roller> sorry, excuse me but  what the f*** is that?????????????????????
<moonman> roaet,
<moonman> 'gdm already running, aborting'
<Razor-X> roller: It would be nicer if you explained yourself and used fewer punctuation marks.
<usr> where is ubuntu firewall located?
<Razor-X> roller: Anything after the second `?' is redundant.
<nalioth> usr: there is no active firewall in ubuntu. none are necessary
<roaet> um
<roaet> moonman: just type sudo killall gdm
<ompaul> roller, what exactly is it your asking?
<seraphim> usr: if you need one you can install firestarter
<R3linquish3r> i tried installing the 2.6.14 vanilla kernel.... when it boots i cant load Xserver it just loads to the failsafe terminal... what do i do so it will boot to X?
<Razor-X> Ah well, fine, if XFS won't work, I'll outfit it with ext3 and start translating some Naruto.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> R3linquish3r,  dont run that kernel
<ompaul> R3linquish3r,  run a ubuntu kernel so you have ubuntu patches
<ming> How do I know X-window (xterm) server installed in my ubuntoo system ?
<roaet> if that doesn't stop gdm, then nothing will.
<unbuntu_voodoo> HELP, I cannot get root access even after re-installing, I told it 2 format hd but it didnt remove evrything like it should
<R3linquish3r> ompaul: that isnt an ubuntu kernel?
<nalioth> unbuntu_voodoo: the root account is locked by design
<ompaul> R3linquish3r,  vanilla is from kernel.org?
<unbuntu_voodoo> how do  I reset my root with minimal access?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell unbuntu_voodoo about root
<R3linquish3r> ompaul: i tihnk so? i used the howto from ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r, no ubuntu kernels are 2.6.12 and 2.6.15 well than theres the hoary and warty kernels
<Razor-X> Oh, Ubuntu has a 2.6.15 kernel now?
<unbuntu_voodoo> yes but I cannot update I cannot run user profiles or anything, says pass is wrong
<grgaud> Afternoon all. Is there any way to download a dapper CD to install it?
<usr> .join #miRC
<gnomefreak> Razor-X, dapper has the 2.6.15
<unbuntu_voodoo> the Superuser is nopt working either
<Razor-X> gnomefreak: Ah.
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: is there a differnece between ubuntu and kubuntu kernels?
<nalioth> unbuntu_voodoo: read the URL taht ubotu just sent you
<unbuntu_voodoo> not*
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r, no they are same
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Grarg about dapper
<roaet> i guess that worked
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: ok well do you have a link for a howto on how i can install the .15 kernel?
<unbuntu_voodoo> ow do I repar a profile then? I cant run networking settings eiter
<nalioth> R3linquish3r: join #ubuntu+1
<unbuntu_voodoo> repair*
<R3linquish3r> nalotih: thx. also, how can i uninstall the bad kernel?
<GutterPunk> I installed mplayer, but video does not scale... it doesn't work fullscreen
<Morfosomo> is there an app that lets "see" keyboard key binds?
<ompaul> R3linquish3r, get your machine to boot from an older kernel from grub
<unbuntu_voodoo> I mean I loderaly have minimal access my only access is in terminal & I dunno comands if any 2 access profiles from there
<nalioth> GutterPunk: type in a console "mplayer --help" or "man mplayer" to learn how to start it fullscreen
<topyli> Morfosomo: xev perhaps?
<z3r0x> Dr_Willis, how can I convert it?
<unbuntu_voodoo> liderly*
<Morfosomo> can try thanks
<R3linquish3r> ompaul: im already on the .12 kernel
<grgaud> Where can I download the latest dapper CD to install it?
<GutterPunk> nalioth, I can set it to fullscreen... But the picture itself stays the same
<burgermann> Hi, might be a long shot, but is it possible to install Ubuntu from another distro, without using a CD?
<gnomefreak> Grarg, read your pm
<aboapri> The easiest way I found to get fullscreen video was totem with xine.
<gnomefreak> oops
<oskude> grgaud, ask in #ubuntu+1 channel
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell grgaud about dapper
<nalioth> GutterPunk: you have to start it fullscreen, not switch it after it's running
<rr1991> is your root-password the same as your log-in pasword?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rr1991 about root
<GutterPunk> nalioth, first time I had that issue dude... why's that?
<ompaul> R3linquish3r, go to #ubuntu+1 if you really want the .15 kernel it is a development kernel on a development platform, we support stable here
<nalioth> GutterPunk: i'm just giving general advice.
<GutterPunk> nalioth, I like to switch from and to fullscreen mode
<grgaud> okay, thanks dood
<oskude> GutterPunk, didnt follow your prblem, but you may need another "driver" to do fullscreen scaling...
<nalioth> GutterPunk: have you asked in #mplayer ?
<nalioth> GutterPunk: it may be #mplayerhq
<GutterPunk> This definately is ubuntu specific
<marlun> Where can I get man pages for c/c++ functions?? If I do "man ctime" i get nothing...
<topyli> GutterPunk: put "zoom = yes" in your ~/.mplayer/config
<GutterPunk> I've tried lots of distros
<GutterPunk> aaah
<unbuntu_voodoo> LIKE I SAID... its not working I cant even run gksudo all it does is goes back 2 terminal.. HOW do I repair my profiles!
<topyli> GutterPunk: sorry, zoom=yes without the spaces
<slabby> I have installed kismet via synaptic but i cant find the program
<unbuntu_voodoo> logs it in & goes back 2 perminal
<oskude> GutterPunk, i cant fullscreen rescale with all "drivers" (like x11)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<unbuntu_voodoo> erminal*
<gnomefreak> i didnt have it :(
<GutterPunk> topyli, thanks, that did it :)
<usr> How can I bind port 80 to my internal Ip address on apache2?
<GutterPunk> oskude, the default usually is good
<PuMpErNiCkLe> slabby: Open a terminal and run 'which kismet' - it'll show you where it is.
<slabby> PuMpErNiCkLe : thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> slabby: np :)
<usr> anyone/
<ttread> usr, are you behind a NAT router?  look for virtual server settings on your router config
<ming> How do I know X-window (xterm) server installed in my ubuntoo system ? I can not xterm to my ubuntoo station.
<marlun> Anyone who knows anything about the C/C++ man pages in Ubuntu?
<usr> ttread, can't do t hat
<ttread> usr, why not?
<oskude> ming, *ubuntu
<aboapri> are there any linux games sweet enough for me to show off to windows friends?
<madewokherd> moagg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aboapri: BZflag, Cube maybe
<bit_seqz> I have a problem with my laptop, it goes to sleep, and sometimes it wont wake up unless I change to a virtual terminal, then back to X.
<aboapri> every time I try to tell my friends that linux is sweet, they are all like "games, games, games" ugh....
<usr> ttread, I don't have that kind of access on my router
<oskude> aboapri, frozen bubble ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aboapri: If you can, get the testing branch of BZflag- there're a bunch of really sweet effects there that haven't been put in the stable release.
<slabby> do i need a GUI to run kismet?
<oskude> aboapri, and you cant compare linux (work machine) with windoze (game "console" ;)
* gnomefreak never saw linux as a gaming os
<ttread> usr, I don't know of a solution
<Alexi5> does linux need any defragmentation
<ttread> upload your files to another web server
<Alexi5> like windows
<tonyyarusso> Alexi5: No.
<gnomefreak> Alex, no
<slabby> how do i run kismet?
<aboapri> yeah, I know, I say, I got playstation and xbox for games, that is not what computers are for.
<gnomefreak> Alexi5, no
<oskude> aboapri, then they should stay at windose...
<GutterPunk> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<GutterPunk> sorry
<munti78> Anybody here that can help me install Xara Xtreme here?
* gnomefreak wont use that till its stable
<aboapri> yeah, well, I hate M$, and want to switch everyone to linux.
<Morfosomo> let them play,. let us work work on bug #1 :)
<oskude> munti78, just download it and run it
<oskude> munti78, but you know it just "preview" still
<aboapri> That is to be my revenge for M$ selling me the xbox 360
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol Morfosomo
<unbuntu_voodoo> can ne1 help me? I am using commands 2 make another admin BUt I got errors
* oskude is getting pizza
<tonyyarusso> aboapri: What demographics are you dealing with?  My main attempts to get people to try it have been with family and university students, so they've at least been willing to consider Linux, since work far outweighs gaming for all of them.
<munti78> oskdue: yes
<unbuntu_voodoo> the error is: passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<unbuntu_voodoo> adduser: `/usr/bin/passwd admin' returned error code 10.  Aborting.
<unbuntu_voodoo> Cleaning up.
<munti78> oskude: what do I type in terminal to run it? I've downloaded it and unzipped it.
<usr> :D
<nalioth> unbuntu_voodoo: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin (see the /topic)
<gnomefreak> unbuntu_voodoo, please dont paste in here
<aboapri> Well, I live in Kansas, so the demographic I am dealing with is mostly ultra-conservative fundamentalist christian hicks.
<munti78> I guess I've to install it, but don't now how.
<unbuntu_voodoo> apt-get
<s|k> how can I tell if I'm running 686 or 386?
<nalioth> aboapri: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gnomefreak> s|k, uname -r
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: 'k.
<s|k> I'll try that, thanks gnomefreak
<slabby> how do i run kismet?
<gnomefreak> slabby, did you try typing kismet in terminal?
<lisi> I've got a wine question - can anyone help out? unfortunately, I do need to use IE to check web pages I design but have run into trouble
<unbuntu_voodoo> HPOW do I frix my login without installing for a 3rd time????
<unbuntu_voodoo> I am using your url & getting nowhere
<s|k> that worked thanks gnomefreak  :)
<oskude> munti78, sec, ill check
<gnomefreak> ;)
<munti78> oskude: ok
<cwillu> lisi, what's the trouble?
<rofla> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<unbuntu_voodoo> I cant access networking propertys, cant set up my network just logins in & disapears
<lisi> cwillu - I've ben able to install IE and can run other apps as well, but they cannot connect to the Internet even though it's runnign and Linux has no prob with this
<cwillu> rofla?
<cwillu> wtf
<lisi> Iv'e googled and the only thing I found was to run putty, but when I tried to login to the remote server the window closed
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> version of wine?
<lisi> 20050725
<slabby> im back gnomefreak
<oskude> munti78, run ./XaraLX/XaraLX (but i get an error...)
<slabby> did you get the error?
<marcus__> hi
<lisi> ie6, but it's more than one app that has the probloem so seems to be a wine prob
<cwillu> not allowing network in general
<cwillu> one sec, checking something
<gnomefreak> slabby, what error?
<gnomefreak> slabby, did you run kismet in terminal yet?
<marcus__> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<marcus__> hehe
<unbuntu_voodoo> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<unbuntu_voodoo> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p548D30D3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by nalioth
<highvoltage> hi. is ubuntu/debian OK with packages with lots of little files? if i create a  4GB package with lots of 40k files, will that make apt slower or more clunky after installing that package? or is apt clever enough to deal with it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<oskude> munti78, run:  "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" and then run xaraxl again
<munzir> Hi, In ubuntu the default is the first user is a member of the admin group and /etc/sudoers says Members of the admin group may gain root privileges. How is the admin group has root privileges?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gleesond> how do I deal with conflicting pkgs? I have libxml++1.0c2 and the pkg that I'm trying to install is needs libxml++1.0
<cwillu> bah; anyone know if there's any http servers running on localhost by default
<cwillu> lisi, in ubuntu, try visiting localhost
<nalioth> gleesond: sounds like you are using non official repos
<highvoltage> cwillu: no servers run on ubuntu by default
<cwillu> internal
<lisi> how do I do that? type localhost in FF?
<cwillu> if that works (shows anything like a site), try it again under ie
<cwillu> yes
<slabby> did you get the error gnomefreak?
<gleesond> no I'm trying to build a program called museek from sourse
<munti78> oskudo: I get it to run, but something is wrong. Guess it needs more development... Thanks for the help!
<gnomefreak> slabby, no i dont get errors now have you run kismet in terminal yet?
<cwillu> my ubuntu's tied up doing a dist-upgrade, so I can't play with wine :(
<slabby> gnomefreak : yes
<oskude> munti78, tuns here, but i didnt test to open any files
<k_r_O> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<cwillu> but it should work;  I've run pokerstars on ubuntu for years now
<oskude> *runs
<cwillu> well, year
<gleesond> nalioth: do you know of a way to deal with this problem or can you point me in the right direction
<lisi> cwillu: it says connecting to localhost but nothing is loading (FF)
<munti78> oskude: I could start a new document. But couldn't do any work on it...
<cwillu> okay; just hoping for something :/
<twogood> hi everyone! my AG Neovo F-15 TFT monitor monitor says "Out Of Range" but still works at 1024x768, I'v tried to play with modelines but yet without success? anyone has some 60hz modelines?
<oskude> munti78, of course not, it just for vieiwng atm
<cwillu> running any firewall rules?
<lisi> nope
<slabby> gnomefreak : ive run it and i get an error, and i keep getting disconnected from here
<ming> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<oskude> munti78, from their site "The tools are non-operational - you can only load and view document (scroll and zoom)."
<ming> how do I fix it ?
<gnomefreak> slabby, please paste the error to pastebin
<slabby> gnomefreak: what is pastebin?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell slabby about pastebin
<ming> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused --> how do I enable port 22 ?
<gcurtis> ok I have a hard one.  I have a text file that has a customer file.  It has no returns, but I know how long each line should be
<oskude> ming, that could also mean that theres nothing tunning on port 22...
<munti78> oskude: I see now, thanks for the help
<oskude> *running
<lisi> cwillu: any other ideas?
<cwillu> I'm searching :)
<oskude> munti78, i cant hardly wait for xaraxtreme neither :)
<slabby> gnomefreak : ive put it into pastebin, how do i get it to you?
<gnomefreak> slabby, after you hit send than paste the web address in here
<munti78> oskude: me too :)
<munzir> ming: by installing ssh server
<slabby> gnomefreak : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9721
<slabby> there
<ming> munzir: Is ssh server a special package ? what's it ?
<R3linquish3r> any suggestions on how i can install my saitek joystick?
<gnomefreak> slabby, try sudo before the command
<oskude> ming, ssh server and client should be both installd with package "ssh"
<slabby> gnomefreak, ok
<ming> I do have /usr/bin/ssh though.
<cwillu> lisi, can you open a cmd terminal?
<lisi> open
<s|k> what's the program files folder counterpart on ubuntu?
<slabby> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9722
<oskude> ming, thats the client
<cwillu> I _think_ the command is "wine cmd:
<cwillu> "
<cwillu> not :
<cwillu> "wine cmd"
<cwillu> if that does anything sensible, see if you can ping anything from there
<gcurtis> how do I add a return character every 388 characters to a file?
<oskude> ming, do you have /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<lisi> cwillu: oh, thought you meant a linux terminal - no, tried wine cmd and got wine: cannot find 'cmd'
<munzir> ming: openssh-server
<cwillu> :/
<gnomefreak> slabby, you need to configure it to work ive never used it so i dont know how to configure it if noone in here knows try #kubuntu
<oskude> sudo apt-get install ssh (should be enough for ssh client and server)
<koks> "DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0"
<ming> munzir: got you. thanks.
<s|k> I installed quake but I can't find it now
<R3linquish3r> s|k: You need to isntall the patch also
<s|k> is there a desktop search like windows search or apple's spotlight on ubuntu?
<R3linquish3r> s|k : just transfering the .pk3 files gives u the shell of the game
<s|k> or do I always have to find everything in the file manager?
<s|k> hrm
<oskude> ming, you can control most of the services with scripts in /etc/init.d/ (like "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start")
<s|k> oh
<s|k> I used the package manager R3linquish3r
<R3linquish3r> s|k : do a search on google for the 1.32b patch
<s|k> okay thanks
<R3linquish3r> s|k : wait are we talking q3 or 4?
<s|k> quake 2
<R3linquish3r> s|k: k well i dont know what patch that is at now....
<kahdgarxi> Morning :)
<munzir> ming: you are welcome
<R3linquish3r> s|k: unfortunately i dont play that one
<s|k> I can't find it on the computer R3linquish3r, there a place where programs go?
<s|k> is there*
<k_r> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<R3linquish3r> s|k: if you have debian folder enabled itll be under games
<soberon> joint #ubuntu-es
<R3linquish3r> s|k: if not try quake2 in the terminal
<mems> Hi
<R3linquish3r> s|k: or sudo quake2
<cwillu> still there lisi
<cwillu> ?
<lisi> cwillu: yep, still here
<mems> Anybody want to talk with me?
<Wolfwood> I'd like to get Quakes 2 and 3 onto my Linux PPC... And Unreal Tournament, since I know a Linux version was made
<Bennett> hi, can someone help me with upgrading my kernel?
<mems> Im from Brazil
<s|k> R3linquish3r, is there a search utility available for searching what's on my computer?
<agd5f> is wireless pcmcia broken in dapper?  I can see the AP and and associate with it, but I can ping anything, staic or dhcp
<Wolfwood> Ah, kernel
<oskude> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Wolfwood> In Ubuntu?
<cwillu> can you try launching ie or whatever with "--debugmsg warn+all" set?
<kahdgarxi> Two questions: 1) is the new (gtk2) version of gnucash available via ubuntu's apt repositories, and 2) How would I go about installing it?
<Wolfwood> Just get the latest from the update dealy
<Thug-N-Me> anyone running " gdesklets "
<directhex> why exactly would my dapper-based laptop not update /etc/resolv.conf when only eth1 (wireless) is connected, at boot time? if i plug a cable into eth0, then resolv.conf updates; if i ifdown eth1; ifup eth1; then it gets updated. it's something about the way resolv.conf is updated during boot that isn't right
<cwillu> and tell me if you see anything about "foo.dll" not found in ...
<Bennett> yes, I'm trying to install the 686-smp kernel for my intel cpu
<Wolfwood> What else would you do to update a kernel?
<agd5f> hw is original orinoco sliver
<R3linquish3r> s|k: if your using gnome therell be an shortcut to your HD on the dekstop
<Wolfwood> OK
<Wolfwood> I installed the K7 kernel on a machine just last night
<gcurtis> exit
<R3linquish3r> s|k: if your useing KDE use konqueror
<Bennett> it installs fine, but when i boot with it i get a kernel panic
<oskude> directhex, dapper is in channel #ubuntu+1
<Wolfwood> I chose it, and it automatically chose to uninstall the 386 kernel, and all went well..
<Wolfwood> Oh
<s|k> right, but I'm looking for something that searches R3linquish3r, I have a fresh 5.10 install so whatever came with it
<Wolfwood> Sounds like it doesn't support your hardware so well. Yours is in fact dual CPU?
<s|k> the filemanager doesn't have a seach feature
<roaet> blah how can I change the permissions on my /var/www directory so normal users can write to it?
<R3linquish3r> s|k: of gnome or kde?
<directhex> oskude, ja wohl
<s|k> gnome
<Wolfwood> Natuerlich
<oskude> directhex, :)
<Bennett> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)  is the error i get
<s|k> hi oskude
<s|k> got it to work :)
<oskude> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<varsendagger> hey i have a wine program that needs to acces the internet and i don't know how to configure my firewall, what is the ubuntu firewall called?
<R3linquish3r> s|k: immm not that familiar with gnome.... but look in ure taskbar for "find files or folders" or something to that effect
<directhex> of course, i don't speak a word of german, su buggered if i know what that actually means. nevermind...
<oskude> s.. what ? sry cant remember all people...
<Wolfwood> Hm, and your computer is in fact an SMP machine?
<l_o_l> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<s|k> thank you R3linquish3r, I never had the option of going with KDE is that better?
<Wolfwood> Is it dual Pentium chips or what?
<R3linquish3r> varsendagger: ubuntu doesnt hve a firewall unless u install it
<Bennett> yes, and this has installed and worked fine in the past, and the 386 kernel boots fine
<R3linquish3r> s|k: its all waht your preffer for the looks
<R3linquish3r> s|k: i like the looks better and some of the apps that come with it
<lisi> cwillu: dont see anything about dll files, but it's trying to load --debugmsg warn+all as the website so I obviously didn't enter this correctly
<s|k> I see, is it easy to switch between the two?
<Bennett> just one chip, with hyperthreading
<l_o_l> DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
<Wolfwood> Oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<oskude> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<oskude> hups
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACB70508.ipt.aol.com]  by gnomefreak
* l_o_l was kicked off #ubuntu by gnomefreak (gnomefreak)
<Wolfwood> I don't know whether that counts as SMP anyway. A dual-core chip would.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<oskude> sry, i was too hasty
<lisi> tried with quotes, without, same thing
<R3linquish3r> s|k: yes it is. if you go into synaptic and do a search for "kubutu" u will see "kubuntu-desktop" just install that. when it asks what display manager u want select "kde"
<Bennett> yes, id does, and in the past it has worked fine detecting 2 cpu's
<cK-gLocK> hello anyone hereim trying to get my nvidia-settings to work
<Wolfwood> Oh, ok
<R3linquish3r> s|k: if u want to use gnome again u can select gnome from the menu on the login page
<cwillu> oops
<lisi> and I've had this now with 2 diff versions of wine
<s|k> thanks R3linquish3r :)
<Wolfwood> Sorry, my expertise is exhausted now
<mjr> yes, hyperthreading needs the SMP support to work (and is also subject to SMP races ;)
<cK-gLocK> i attempted to update driversand fluked everything even my refreshrates i had set in xorg.conf. pls help
<cwillu> lisi, put it before the command your running
<cwillu> wine --fasdfas  iexplorer.exe
<Wolfwood> Especially when you say it worked in the past.
<cK-gLocK> im back on 7667 but nvidia-settings dont work
<R3linquish3r> s|k: no prob :P
<Shigutso> why my Linux is not playing MP3 files? WAV files he plays, but not MP3... maybe some driver problem? can anyone help me, please?
<Bennett> but like i said the 368 kernel boots fine, i'm using it right now
<lisi> ok, hang on
<cwillu> probably get a stupid amount of data though :/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Shigutso about mp3
<Bennett> I'm using the XFS filesystem would that cause a problem
<Wolfwood> I wonder whether the version of the SMP kernel changed since the last time and this time?
<roaet> fack
<Wolfwood> Might be you've got a bug in the latest release
<cK-gLocK> hello anyone here, i attempted to update drivers and fluked everything even my refreshrates i had set in xorg.conf are also screwed now. pls help im back on 7667 but my nvidia-settings dont wanna work cant see my card temps and options anymore its there.. but its not working for some reason
<roaet> I accidentally took my user out of group admin
<roaet> how do I fix this?
<cK-gLocK> the options arent there in the list to the left
<Wolfwood> Or if XFS is new to this situation, that too is a variable to consider.
<Bennett> version 2.6.12.16.1
<varsendagger> R3linquish3r, well whatever is blocking this program form reaching the internet, it would be nice to know how to fix it
<sethk> Bennett, you need to add xfs support to the initrd (and possibly also to the kernel)
<lisi> still nothing happening
<Bennett> ok, how do i go about doing that
<lisi> tried  wine --debugmsg warn+all  "/home/lisi/.ies4linux/ie6/drive_c/Program Files/Internet Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE"
<roaet> I've accidentally taken myself out of the sudoer's group, how do I add myself back into that group?
<R3linquish3r> varsendagger: sorry but i rally don't know that much about wine.... it oculd be your wineconfig but i really dont know
<Wolfwood> What is initrd, anyway?
<lisi> tried --debugmsg warn+all wine "/home/lisi/.ies4linux/ie6/drive_c/Program Files/Internet Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE"
<Bennett> and remeber the 386 kernel works
<lisi> --debugmsg warn+all bin/ie6
<lisi> 
<cwillu> which version of wine again?  (sorry, it scrolled off, and I never copied it)
<slabby> does anyone know how i install the latest ati drivers? there is no reply in #ati
* oskude connects an external keyboard...
<Wolfwood> Hm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell slabby about ati
* roaet pokes gnomefreak
<R3linquish3r> slabby: hold on il lget you a link... :)
<lisi> 20050725
<Wolfwood> Tell me too, in case there are some available for PPC
<roaet> I know you're probably the only one that can answer that question.
<gnomefreak> nope not i never had to reset my sudoers list
<cwillu> and is that from the normal ubuntu repo, back-port, installed from elsewhere?
<R3linquish3r> slabby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
* oskude has now all keys | ^^
<andrei> i now have my 17'' monitor set up at 2048x1536 .... when switch to 1280x1024 everything is huge... size 12 text is way bigger than it should...
<roaet> this is the reason why people don't lock su
<andrei> it's like i have to change the dpi or something like that ...
<Wolfwood> All I know is I've never used a higher resolution than 1280
<jamesf> hello
<oskude> andrei, try changing the dpi settings in "fonts" under system -> preferences
<slabby> R3linquish3r, thanks
<Bennett> so, can anyone tell me how to get my 686 kernel workin with XFS filesystem
<oskude> andrei, a button "detail" on right bottom
<lisi> I did apt-get install wine
<R3linquish3r> slabby: np :P
<jamesf> can anyone help me out with a wine question?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lisi about wine
<andrei> the problem is i can't find system->preferences... maybe because i'm running kde ?
<oskude> andrei, sry, dont have kde...
<gnomefreak> andrei, yes that would be a good reason but you should still have system in your menu
<jamesf> lol I can't find the preference folder to delete it and start all over
<roaet> omg.
<gnomefreak> andrei, kde has system all clumped together
<cwillu> and presumably ran winecfg after?
<cwillu>  (sorry, just checking everything I can think of)
<andrei> i have system in the menu... but there's no preferences in it...
<Wolfwood> I have a problem with rhythmbox or sount juicer adding pauses to my music. This is, however, with Fedora Core on PPC..
<gnomefreak> andrei, what are you looking for in prefferences?
<jamesf> did they change where the config file sets it use to be in the home directory
<cwillu> and I unfortunately can't actually _try_ very much due to the aformentioned dist-upgrade-in-progress
<gnomefreak> james__, view hidden
<Tedd> Hi. Is there any way to transfer Windows files (particularly, mp3 files) to my Linux partition?
<jamesf> i did
<roaet> i hope and pray that rescue is in super user
<andrei> well i think i want to change the dpi and i'm running kde
<gnomefreak> james__, did you start the app yet?
<Tedd> I know of E2FS, but that's only for Linux -> Windows.
<slabby> in synaptic repositories should i tick them all?
<lisi> hmm, no, because I originally installed wine and then winetools, which does the config for you - but when I had probs I uninstalled and reinstalled etc and this install probably never was configured
<oskude> andrei, i think google knows the answer...
<lisi> BUT, I also had this problem when i ran winetools and did the setup through there
<lisi> so how do I do this - just type winecfg?
<jamesf> I went to set preference and hit the apply b4 i got to the sound option and now it kicks me cuz its not setup right so I won't have sound if I use it
<cwillu> maybe give it a shot anyway;
<cwillu> believe so
<cwillu> again, I'd try it before I tell you to try it, but I can't, so I won't :)
<Tedd> Is there any way to transfer Windows files to my Linux partition? I use E2FS for Linux -> Windows, but I need it Windows -> Linux.
<eugman> Is there a way to add a command  option when I right click a folder in nautilus? Such as changing the perms to to some chmod number? Or better yet is ther a way to make it so when I copy a file from a ro ntfs partition it doesn't stay read only?
<cwillu> also, if this is production work, you might want to take a peek at codeweavers;  costs money, but worth it if you need things to work
<Bennett> mount your windows partiton and copy the files
<lisi> I had this set up under FC3 when I was using it and it was enough for my purposes - hate to have to spend money on anything MS again, ya know?
<Tedd> Bennett: Care to explain that last statement?
<jamesf> gnomefreak_ _, did I confuse you?
<cwillu> fair enough
<cwillu> granted that it's not actually ms you're paying :)
<gnomefreak> james__, what app are we talking about?
<Bennett> yes, I wnat to install the 686-smp kernel for my comp, but i get a kernel panic when i boot with it
<cwillu> give the winecfg a shot though
<globe> how do instal an rpm?
<Tedd> globe: sudo apt-get install alien
<gnomefreak> globe, look for a .deb if you can
<Tedd> globe: alien xxxx.rpm
<cwillu> also, what win type are you using? (not sure it makes a difference, but try 98 if you're using anything in the nt series)
<globe> gnomefreak would a tar.gz be better?
<gnomefreak> using alien should be one of those last option ideas
<globe> its either tar or rpm
<Tedd> gnomefreak: Why so?
<Tedd> I've never experienced any problems with Alien...?
<gnomefreak> globe, me personally i would go with the tar but i dont know how much you know about tars
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<bintoxi> hello ther
<Tedd> Hum.
<oskude> i would advice people use alien before starting to compile them self...
<chrisbudden14> hi bintoxi
<Tedd> Well, does anybody know if I can transfer my .mp3s from Windows -> Linux?
<globe> I can compile it....I just cant remember the commands
<jamesf> gnomefreak_ _. I was talking about wine I ran winecfg changed the os to winxp and hit apply b4 I went to the sound tab and it tried to hook up sound as though I was in kde enviroment instead of gnome and then crashed so I can't even get to the sound tab to change it
<gnomefreak> oskude, thats why i said if it was me :)
<globe> Tedd you can use an external hd
<andrei> hmm.. how do i install gnome then ? i have synaptic... done a search for gnome... with one to choose to install ?
<gnomefreak> james__, i dont use wine
<bintoxi> iwonder if someone have managed to enable wlan for acer ferarri 3400
<Tedd> globe: I have no external HD
<oskude> globe, classical, ./configure && make && make install
<gnomefreak> andrei, sudo apt-get unbuntu-desktop
* roaet sighs
<jamesf> gnomefreak _ _, lol okies
<roaet> all was almost lost
<globe> oskude, yep...thanks
<Wolfwood> I turned a 120 gig drive into a USB 2 drive. Very handy.
<Bennett> tedd just mount your windows partiton and copy thie files over
<Tedd> Bennett: How would I go about doing so?
<Wolfwood> Since I can't have a second internal drive on this sucker :P
<globe> Tedd, are the os's on the same computer?
* gnomefreak doesnt need to ever use window apps so wine and cedega are usless to me
<Tedd> globe: Yessir./
<oskude> globe, but i would replace "make install" with err, forgot... (a program that easily makes a .deb from it for better management)
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: how do u do that?
<gnomefreak> oskude, checkinstall
<Snake__> !checkinstall
<ubotu> [checkinstall]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Tedd> gnomefreak: You are a lucky man indeed.
<soundray> bintoxi: that one has a Broadcom chipset, hasn't it?
<oskude> gnomefreak, exact, thnx :)
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r, how do i do what?
<bintoxi> soundray, right
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: the thing u id were u said u nvr had to use windwos apps
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: were it started with ure name
<globe> Tedd,  if you partition part of your hd as FAT32 then you can access from both win and linux
<bunta> Aight
<Tedd> I"m not partitioning as FAT32. Can I still mount as NTFS?
<bunta> well thats VLC sorted.. for now
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r, what would i need a windows app for when linux has everything windows has for most part
<nich2chien> hi
<bunta> I'm tryin to figure out
<soundray> bintoxi: it isn't supported at present, but I heard that dapper will have support, at least for some Broadcom chips.
<Snake__> gnomefreak: Dreamweaver
<nich2chien> I'm getting a strange error mesg :
<Bennett> sudo mount /dev/hd** /media/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<bunta> how to stream on unicast properly on a LAN connection
<globe> Tedd...yes.  but remember you cant write to it...readonly
<gnomefreak> Snake__, nvu
<DreamEater> 5
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: no i mean the thing u did.... with ure name next to the star
<Snake__> nvu?
<nich2chien> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nich2chien> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bintoxi> thats dapper ?
<ipfw> I have my nameserver 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf  (using dhcp on eth0), and when I nslookup a domain it tells me its still using the old assigned dns server, any clues ?
<Tedd> globe: Can I mount and then copy over?
<soundray> !dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<oskude> globe, yes, linux can easily use fat32
<curley_sue> hallo what script runs when I log out?
<globe> Tedd...yes
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r, /me
<bintoxi> oh k
<Tedd> Globe: Thanks.
<Bennett> remeber to create the windows directory in /media/
<bintoxi> i run the 5.04
<R3linquish3r> gnomefreak: lol thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<jamesf> okies ganna try and do this on my own laterz
* Snake__ love ubotu 
<varsendagger> bintoxi, that is so last year
<curley_sue> !logout
<ubotu> curley_sue: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<oskude> globe, sry was missreading that message
<andrei> sudo apt-get unbuntu-desktop renders me a "invalid operation ubuntu-desktop"
<bintoxi> ic
<Snake__> andrei: your mising install
<gnomefreak> andrei, ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> and install
<Snake__> andrei: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<R3linquish3r> andrei: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<globe> oskude, np....question though.  why would I want to make a deb if I am just going to compile?
<soundray> bintoxi: here's a guy who made it work with ndiswrapper and 64bit Windows drivers: http://linux.sitetree.nl/pub/acer-ferrari-3400.html
<bintoxi> so im sitting wiht a wlan i cant enable in ubuntu ?
<R3linquish3r> can anyone point me to a sit that has instructions for WINE use?
<oskude> globe, if you do "make install" its mostly hard to get away from the system...
<R3linquish3r> *site
<curley_sue> hi can anyone tell me what script runs when I log out?
<gnomefreak> globe, it will install a deb
<soundray> bintoxi: Gentoo wiki also reports ndiswrapper as working on your laptop model.
<gnomefreak> checkinstall does a better job all around than make-install
<bintoxi> ok
<globe> but whats the benefit of deb > just installing from compile
<bintoxi> so i shoudl run gentoo ?
<soundray> bintoxi: no, you should run ndiswrapper ;)
<bintoxi> sounds dangeroue laptops hof teat   th
<[wHy] > sorry to interrupt : does anyone in here ever use to send & recieved fax working on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> globe, when you compile the program you need to make it a deb or it wont install
<oskude> globe, make install install your compiled program systemwide, theres normally a "make uninstall" (or similar) but mostly that doesnt work right, so you use checkinstall, and for removing the program, you just do "dpkg -r packagename"
<bintoxi> okok
<soundray> bintoxi, but you should upgrade to breezy (5.10) first.
<ipfw> anyone know why my box isn't using the nameserver I specify in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<soundray> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bintoxi> how should i do that
<soundray> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<globe> oskude, nice.
<lukey-> on 6.04 firefox automatically opens any file i download... anyone else have this problem?
<bintoxi> i havent installednything yet a
<globe> oskude, gnomefreak, thx
<ipfw> Also, I ran named by hand, why don't I have a /etc/init.d/named script for bind9 ?
<bintoxi> i jsut tried with the live CD
<gnomefreak> make install is sloppy if you ask me
<bintoxi> im helping my syster to install some linux on her laptop
<gnomefreak> lukey-, check bug #33038
<oskude> globe, a good tip, add your name (or something constant) to the deb package name so you can easily find them later (in system)
<soundray> bintoxi: I see. When you do the install, make sure you get a version 5.10 install CD.
<gnomefreak> lukey-, also for dapper questions please join #ubuntu+1
<varsendagger> if i run an install.exe where do i find my new .exe to run?
<curley_sue> [wHy] , I've never done that but efax seems easy to use (I haveen't used that yet since I need to but a driver for the modem...)
<bintoxi> can i find ndiswrapper with the package manager ?
<lukey-> thanks
<curley_sue> hi can anyone tell me what script runs when I log out?
<Pupeno_> Any SIP softphone that works ? does anybody know ?
<bintoxi> skh
<soundray> bintoxi: yes, once you've enabled the repositories through the package manager.
<bintoxi> soundray ok then i haveat isoto download the
<bintoxi> iso
<soundray> !info ndiswrapper
<lisi> cwillu: still there?
<soundray> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.1-4ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<oskude> Pupeno_, i used year a go "kphone"
<KoMpLoT> Hi all! would like to know how can I get libstdc++6 >= 4.0.2
<sword> you know what sucks about ndiswrapper
<Drac|Laptop> My X.Org is configured for the wrong kind of touchpad. I need the other kind, whatever it's called, not synaptics. What do I need to do to change it? The random clicking is starting to drive me insane!
<sword> is you cant use kismet w/ the driver
<cwillu> lisi; yep
<cwillu> any luck?
<lisi> ok, winecfg just hung and did nothing
<bintoxi> the 64 bit drivers also ?
<[wHy] > curley_sue:  i lost idea on working it,  efax seems like installed in my breezy but didnt appear in menu
<Pupeno_> oskude: I can't get it to work.
<soundray> bintoxi: so, ndiswrapper-utils is the package you need. You'll find instructions on the wiki.
<cwillu> hmm :/
<lisi> I reinstalled wintetools and tried that again
<lisi> heres the problem I kept getting before:
<cwillu> any wine process still running in the background?
<KoMpLoT> also libqt3-mt >= 3.3.5 and libidn11 >= 0.5.18
<soundray> bintoxi: what about 64 bit drivers?
<R3linquish3r> whats the difference between winetools nd regular wine?
<munzir> Hi, In ubuntu the default is the first user is a member of the admin group and /etc/sudoers says Members of the admin group may gain root privileges. How is the admin group has root privileges?
<lisi> not as far as I know, and it did simulate a reboot so shouldn't be a problem
<KoMpLoT> I've downloaded the last two but have problems while installing... (dpkg -i.. )
<oskude> Pupeno_, cant read error messages from your mind...
<bintoxi> do i have to do womething explicitly to make those get installed ?
<roaet> munzir it means people in the admin group can use sudo
<cwillu> maybe double check with a ps -A|grep "wine" -i
<cppnewbie> hey everyone, how can i unpack a tgz into the root directory? i mean /
<curley_sue> HELP can anyone tell me what script runs when I log out?
<soundray> munzir: by running commands through sudo
<roaet> it doesn't mean they are "root"
<oskude> Pupeno_, but i never used kphone since, so dunno. sry
<cwillu> but continue
<lisi> the problem I kept getting before was when I selected to install IE6 from the winetool smenu, it kept telling me that mfc40.dll was not installed
<cwillu> okay
<soundray> bintoxi: yes. You will find instructions on the Ubuntu wiki.
<bintoxi> hmm
<oskude> i would be interested on a gnome voip soft... (does gnomemeeting in breezy do voip?)
<lisi> but, I copied it from my windows partition, also tried downloading it from the net in case there was a newer version, still kept telling me it wasn't there
<cwillu> let me check something on mine (will take aminute)
<bintoxi> so much hazzle for a damn wlan .. =)
<lisi> tx
<Drac|Laptop> Nobody knows what the other touchpad is?
<R3linquish3r> can anyone point me to a site that has instructions for WINE use?
* Drac|Laptop tries the wiki
<soundray> bintoxi, yes it could be a lot easier
<munzir> roaet: soundray: ah! thanks.
<bintoxi> soundray, i wish it was like portage
<bintoxi> jsut ever w
<bintoxi> and wait
<soundray> bintoxi, if WLAN wasn't encumbered with so many laws and regulations.
<bintoxi> hmm
<bintoxi> in at untry =co
<roaet> munzir: i'd recommend not taking your user off admin, it's really painful (just did it)
<bintoxi> in whcountryat
<soundray> bintoxi: the manufacturer Broadcom has been particularly difficult to work with for open source driver developers.
<realistic> where can i find a mp3 decoder for totem player?
<soundray> bintoxi, internationally.
<Pupeno_> I get registration failed: request timeout; but I can connect with a (hard) sip phone
<bintoxi> my typing is distorted
<cwillu> where did you copy it too?
<oskude> Pupeno_, then theres propably something wrong with your configuration...
<soundray> bintoxi: haven't quite got the hang of typing around the touchpad? ;)
<cwillu> c:/windows/system32?
<globe> oskude, thk for your help so far.  When I make checkinstall where does it put the deb?
<bintoxi> sounher transmissions they should not careth otdray, its ridiculous that htere are those regulations alas u dont interfere wi
<cppnewbie> hey everyone, how can i unpack a tgz into the root directory?
<lisi> let me double check but Im pretty sure, yeah
<Bennett> why would you watn to do that
<gnomefreak> globe, it installs it whereever its needed to be just like synaptic
<munzir> roaet: ok ;)
<roaet> anyone know how to extract RAR formats?
<bintoxi> soundray, no the stuff is bugging
<cwillu> might try system or just windows instead if so (i've read about people having path issues "solving" them that way, might be worth a shot)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roaet abotu rar
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roaet about rar
<roaet> !tellme about rar
<bintoxi> the arrow of input jumps around even if i do nothing
<oskude> globe, should be there where you started that command
<max300> hello
* roaet hugs gnomefreak
<smiley> Please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139628
<globe> gnomefreak, okay.  so after I make checkinstall, do I have to do something like apt-get install?
<roaet> Oh. I forgot to select non-free. blah. No wonder I couldn't find it.
<gnomefreak> globe, no
<oskude> globe, normally it installs it automaticly
<gnomefreak> after checkinstall its done
<cppnewbie> guys how can i edit my startup?
<soundray> cppnewbie: what do you want to do?
<globe> gnomefreak, okay thanks.  brb
<oskude> globe, the nevest checkinstall has an option for not installing automaticly
<smiley> Please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139628
<Unity> cppnewbie: look at the scripts in /etc/init.d
<cppnewbie> add two commands in, export PSPDEV="/usr/local/pspdev" and export PATH="$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin"
<oskude> globe, havent used checkinstall since hoary, so dunno what version breezy has
<x5buriedalie> hey, i gots a question 'bout e17 and installing it on breezy
<soundray> cppnewbie: for all users or just yourself?
<cppnewbie> all users
<cppnewbie> or actually
<cppnewbie> doesnt matter
<cppnewbie> any
<lisi> cwillu: this version of wine only has system, that's where I put it - the other version I had tried had both system and system32 and I put it in both just in case, also no go
<PeterPrick> Hello everyone, can anyone in here help me with an xmms/audio problem?
<cwillu> :/
<Unity> cppnewbie: you can put it in your bash startup scripts
<soundray> cppnewbie: then you have a choice. You could edit /etc/profile or $HOME/.bashrc
<Cyorxamp> in the 'browse dialog' gnome bookmarks section on the left - can I create new seperators?
<cppnewbie> and how do i do that ? :S
<Unity> ubotu tell cppnewbie about enter
<colm> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<soundray> cppnewbie: try gedit $HOME/.bashrc
<cwillu> lisi;  my upgrade is almost finished;  I'll come back after it finishes and I'll see if I can get ie installed on here (6.0 right?)
<cppnewbie> aha
<Unity> cppnewbie: edit the file ~/.bashrc
<cwillu> lisi, however, I may just not have a working ubuntu when I come back :p
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> where do i add the extra commands? at the end? :S
<lisi> gotcha - thanks, I'll habg around for a bit
<curley_sue> HELP can anyone tell me what script runs when I log out?
<smiley> Please help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139628
<lisi> wait, how long do you think it may be?
<Unity> cppnewbie: anywhere where it will be executed
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> k then
<soundray> cppnewbie: the PATH statement needs to go in after whatever path modification is already there.
<cwillu> not sure, there's about 1/8th of an inch left on the progress bar
<x5buriedalie> hey, i gots a question 'bout e17 and installing it on breezy....let me know when your free to help :)
<globe> Has anybody ever used tpconfig?  how do I launch it?
<soundray> cppnewbie: for the other one, it doesn't matter, unless it's changed later in the file (it won't be).
<s|k> what's a good vector drawing program for ubuntu?
<lisi> ok
<cppnewbie> and how do i locate the path thats already there? :S
<cwillu> so, I'd imagine more than a tenth of a second, and less than an hour
<cwillu> snicker
<soundray> globe: I think you have to stop X and run it on the text console or something.
<max300> i need help installing my gforce drivers
<FunnyLookinHat> max300: easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell max300 about nvidia
<globe> soundray: yep. I am running from console, but I dont remember the command
<soundray> globe: also, read man tpconfig
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu tell max300 about easyubuntu
<globe> soundray: nice thought ;-)
<Mastastealth> s|K: inkscape
<globe> soundray: but it says no entry
<lisi> ok, I may have to give this up till tomorrow - you hang out here often?
<cwillu> these days, yes
<PeterPrick> how can I make xmms so insensitive, so that when i close a window or open a window or x draws something on the screen it goes choppy?
<s|k> ooh cool
<s|k> thanks Mastastealth
<soundray> globe: then it's not installed properly.
<PeterPrick> doesnt go choppy would be the goal here
<cwillu> I'll play around with it and see if I can get anything working
<PeterPrick> haha
<lisi> ok, I'll hope to find you when I get back - thanks so far for your help!
<oskude> smiley, did you install "server" ?
<soundray> globe: or you mistyped.
<globe> soundray: I can accept either of those.
<cppnewbie> soundray strangely enough there was no other path statement
<cwillu> np
<max300> someone help me with that?
<lisi> I'll ceheck back in an hour if I'm still up - it's getting late here
<cwillu> ttyl
<cwillu> okay :)
<gnomefreak> max300, read your pm
<PeterPrick> if i wap the keyboard with my peter xmms goes choppy
<lisi> ttyl
<max300> pm?
<smiley> oskude, everything worked fine before
<max300> wats that?
<cppnewbie> i assume i need to restart for the changes to take effect? :S
<soundray> cppnewbie: I don't know, there may not be.
<PeterPrick> if i lick the screen xmms goes choppy
<gnomefreak> max300, read your private message that ubotu sent you
<concept10> Anyone know why  Firestarter doesnt start in Dapper?
<x5buriedalie> Peter.....not funy
<gnomefreak> PeterPrick, have you tried #xmms
<soundray> cppnewbie: no, they will take effect the next time you start a bash shell for that bash shell.
<oskude> smiley, and after what it didnt work anymore ?
<PeterPrick> yeah they were no help
<max300> how do ido that?
<chrisbudden14> concept10, i think its something to do with the /etc/sudoers file
<ian_> does anyone here use the "Network Settings" dialog?  for me it works (sets up network), but goes insensitive then hangs for at least 10 mins (so far)
<cppnewbie> and how do i start a bash shell for that bash shell? ;p
<smiley> read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139628
<cppnewbie> or u mean
<max300> im new to this chat
<soundray> cppnewbie: so if you run Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<cppnewbie> that its gotta be used when it has to?:S
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> max300, ^^^^
<soundray> cppnewbie: that's going to have your new variables (if you saved .bashrc)
<smiley> oskude, read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139628
<globe> how do I launch lynx from a terminal?
<cppnewbie> ya i saved it
<gnomefreak> lynx
<x5buriedalie> im having some trouble with the enlightenment install....im getting an error in apt-get
<cppnewbie> so what do i do now for the changes it take effect? :S
<concept10> chrisbudden14, i will try to add my info there, thanks.
<soundray> cppnewbie: ^^
<globe> do I have to install it first?
<soundray> cppnewbie: run Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<oskude> smiley, well, i cant really compute that, why are you running those commands ?
<gnomefreak> globe, sudo apt-get isntall lynx
<cppnewbie> ok i ran terminal
<gnomefreak> install even
<cppnewbie> after that? :S
<cppnewbie> or thats it? :P
<oskude> smiley, if you installed standard ubuntu unstallation, you should get an graphical login screen
<s|k> I tried to download a file called et-linux-2.60.x86.run with firefox
<soundray> cppnewbie: now try echo $PATH to check if the path contains the change you made.
<chrisbudden14> concept10, if you try to edit /etc/sudoers, even with sudo it will not save and if you change the permissions it throws and error when you try to run something with sudo
<Tedd> Can someone help me mount my Windows (NTFS) partition
<smiley> oskude, yes i get
<s|k> but the browser only opens it in the browser window
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Tedd about ntfs
<s|k> it's a huge application, how do I save it?
<smiley> oskude, but i get error when i login
<soundray> globe: you have to install tpconfig to use it, yes.
<cppnewbie> no soundray  its not in
<Mastastealth> Tedd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28NTFS%29
<concept10> chrisbudden14, for some reason, port 3000 is being block on my computer, im trying to show an app to a customer!
<Tedd> That's the thing
<Tedd> It tells me it's already mounted
<smiley> oskude, i can only work in gnome if i run those commands from console
<Tedd> in /media/hda1
<Tedd> But I can't get to it, it tells me I don't have the proper permissions
<oskude> smiley, im just distracted by those commands you mention in there, you DONT neeed those, gdm starts with "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<jeff2> how can one copy the contents of a  textfile to the X clipboard buffer?
<chrisbudden14> concept10, try running it with su instead of sudo
<soundray> cppnewbie: what does echo $PSPDEV say?
<gnomefreak> Tedd, you have to mount it using sudo
<cppnewbie> nothing! :D
<Tedd> gnomefreak: OK
<globe> soundray: well...obviously ;-). I dl it as a tar.gz and then compiled it as a deb
<oskude> smiley, resp. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cppnewbie> its a gap with a space in between the new gap to write
<globe> soundray: doesnt that mean that its installed?
<cppnewbie> i hope that made sense XD
<R3linquish3r> anyone know why i cant connect to the WINE REPOs?
<smiley> oskude, yes but pressed ctrl+alt+backspace
<soundray> globe, you shouldn't have done that. It's in the repositories.
<soundray> !info tpconfig
<ubotu> tpconfig: (configure touchpad devices), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 3.1.3-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 57 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<smiley> oskude, then I should see login screen
<concept10> chrisbudden14, i had the correct info in /etc/sudoers i configured that a long time ago
<Tedd> gnomefreak: according to mtab it's already mounted
<straylite> hi guys; can anyone spare me a few mins to set up raid5/lvm/partitions on a new ubuntu install?
<smiley> oskude, but i got tty thing
<Florob> Tedd: try 'sudo umount /media/hda' and then 'mount /media/hda' that will should give you permissions (well, actually I think you should already have read permissions...)
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: Wine 0.9.9 just came out, perhaps overload?
<cppnewbie> so whats my next step? i could restart and c what happens? :S
<chrisbudden14> concept10, did you dist-upgrade or a fresh install
<Florob> Tedd: s/hda/hda1
<soundray> cppnewbie: can you paste your .bashrc to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls?
<smiley> oskude, then i entered those commands
<R3linquish3r> mastastealth: alright. will it be the same repo to download it?
<x5buriedalie> hmm ill look elseware for help, but thanks
<cppnewbie> can do
<oskude> smiley, please DONT use those commands
<Tedd> Florob: ?
<concept10> chrisbudden14, dist-up
<smiley> oskude, its too late :(
<soundray> cppnewbie: will you?
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: i get mine at - deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<cppnewbie> ya brb
<Florob> Tedd: "?" ?
<oskude> smiley, are you using ubuntu breezy ? are you really sure you didnt type "server" as you installed ubuntu ?
<globe> soundray: but when I apt-get (after I updated) it cant find it
<chrisbudden14> concept10, i did the same, firestarter didn't work with the correct sudoers infomation but i have since done a fresh install and it does work.  Like I say, i got it to work by using su firestarter
<concept10> chrisbudden14, something is blocking port 3000, and im not sure what!  I just used this last night before i did a apt-get upgrade
<R3linquish3r> mstastealth: yeah tahts the same im using. im doing an apt-get update now nd its stuck at the WINE repo
<smiley> oskude, yes breezy 100%
<soundray> globe: then you haven't set the universe repo properly, or you're not on breezy.
<Tedd> Florob: What di you mean by s/hda/hda1
<oskude> smiley, and what about that "server" ?
<Tedd> Florob: I umounted it, but now I try "mount media/hda' and it tells me it can't find it.
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: yea sometimes WINE repos are too slow for me, and seeing as how a new version just came out, id expect it
<Florob> Tedd: this means substitude hda with hda1 in my previous comment
<smiley> oskude, you mean xserver
<concept10> chrisbudden14, I get this: $ su firestarter
<concept10> Unknown id: firestarter
<R3linquish3r> mastastealth: alrighty :)
<Tedd> Florob: 'kay.
<carthik> concept10, sudo firestarter
<globe> soundray: I wouldnt doubt that I didnt set up univers correctly.  I tried to follow the wiki on enabling them....
<gnomefreak> concept10, if your on gnome its in your menu
<oskude> smiley, well, to be sure, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<cppnewbie> here it is! :D http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9723
<carthik> concept10, su firestarter tries to make you the user firestarter, who doesn't exist
<smiley> oskude, and what have i done by that
<carthik> concept10, i suppose $gksudo firestarter is the better way of doing wht you want
<cppnewbie> i just added them at the bottom
<sarah> LETS CHAT Xd
<oskude> smiley, if you get "ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version." you are goon
<sarah> hallo du doof xD
<oskude> *good
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but it still doesnt work... when disableing firewall, it works great..
<x5buriedalie> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<concept10> it will not start from cmd line or gnome menu '
<carthik> sarah, problems?
<sarah> No i not have problems
<soundray> cppnewbie: looks to me like it should work. Can you try '. .bashrc' please (that's dot space dot)
<oskude> smiley, that installs the ubuntu desktop (gnome)
<Verithrax> How old is the version of Wine in the repos?
<x5buriedalie> i have problems :(
<oskude> smiley, if you installed ubuntu as "server"
<R3linquish3r> Mastastealth: do you have a link to a uide on using WINE? i nvr used it before
<carthik> x5buriedalie, and what are they, if no one is helping you i can
<globe> how can I check to make sure I installed the universe correctly?
<soundray> cppnewbie: then do the echo $PSPDEV again.
<smiley> oskude, how big is that_
<x5buriedalie> oh thank you :)
<cppnewbie> soundray nothing happened when i did that
<cppnewbie> that . .bashrc
<carthik> globe, if apt-get update doesnt give you any errors then you are all set
<smiley> oskude, but i know i didn't
<x5buriedalie> my problem is with the e17 install, but im not sure if you support that
<soundray> cppnewbie: I wouldn't expect it to.
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine?highlight=%28WINE%29
<soundray> cppnewbie: do the echo $PSPDEV again.
<R3linquish3r> Mastastealth: thx :)
<oskude> smiley, if you didnt install "server" it wont be downloading anything
<cppnewbie> did it, its just a gap
<carthik> x5buriedalie, i am not an e user. also, use someone's nick in the messages you type to them, so they can see you are talking to them
<oskude> smiley, you can allways say "n"
<Tedd> Florob: I re-mounted it, but I still can't access it.
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but it still doesnt work... when disableing firewall, it works great..
<moggio_> which directory should I put source code in (/usr/src ????) ?
<smiley> oskude, i think i should fix somting about sessions
<carthik> moggio_, hat sort of source codE?
<Tedd> Florob: "You do not have the permissions necesary to view contents of "hda1".
<soundray> globe: when you run 'sudo apt-get update' you should see a line similar to "Get:5 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages [2373kB] "
<oskude> smiley, first, your starting gnome the wrong way...
<cppnewbie> :'( i assume i could try gdm restart or something? :S
<Florob> Tedd: let me take a look at my fstab...
<soundray> globe: among the other lines
<Tedd> Florob: Thanks.
<cppnewbie> and c if something happens after it
<x5buriedalie> carthik, ok sorry...well my problem may not be E specific......when i try to apt-get and install is as per the directions on the wiki, it gives me some error...ill get the error for you now
<oskude> smiley, i even wonder where you got those commands...
<soundray> cppnewbie: yes, you could, but something is strange here. Give me a minute to look at your bashrc again.
<smiley> oskude, by reading possible commands :)
<oskude> smiley, LOL..
<smiley> oskude, tab
<moggio_> carthik: when I'm installing software from source
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but it still doesnt work... when disableing firewall, it works great..
<smiley> oskude, can you tell my the right way
<Florob> Tedd: It should be: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1 ntfs    ro,user,auto,nls=utf8,umask=0222        0       0
<smiley> oskude, maybe that would fix my login
<carthik> moggio_, just put it in an apropriate place in your /home/username/
<roico> i opened samba ports (through firestarter), but it still doesnt work... when disableing firewall, it works great..
<oskude> smiley, as i said, you start gdm with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<rend> my hard drive light is constantly on.. how can i see what process is accessing the HD?
<gnomefreak> roico, please stop repeating yourself
<carthik> moggio_, i have /home/carthik/software/ where i put these things
<tag> I'm trying to install j2eesdk1.4 on breezy and it's croaking on libstdc++6, apparently the one I have isn't new enough, is there some way I can get it?
<tag> I'm trying to install j2eesdk1.4 on breezy and it's croaking on libstdc++6, apparently the one I have isn't new enough, is there some way I can get it?
<Tedd> Florob: I am utterly confused. I'm sorry.
<smiley> oskude, you know whats funny
<moggio_> Carthik: ok thanks
<Tedd> I'm just trying to access the files on my Windows NTFS partition, and copy files from it to here. Specifically, .mp3s.
<cppnewbie> so soundray anything wrong? :S
<Florob> Tedd: ok, you have added a line for ntfs in your /etc/fstab already, right?
<smiley> oskude, gnomw works fine after those commands
<Tedd> Florob: I haven't touched that at all....
<x5buriedalie> carthik, ok, it says that there are "unmet dependencies", but i cannot apt-get those individual  dependencies either
<soundray> cppnewbie: it works when I run it here (sets the paths)
<cppnewbie> then
<cppnewbie> i can just restart i
<gnomefreak> x5buriedalie, try sudo apt-get -f install
<cppnewbie> t
<soundray> cppnewbie: have you set it up to use a shell other than bash?
<cppnewbie> it means that the bashrc hasnt got a prob but the changes dont work
<cppnewbie> i never touched em :D
<smiley> oskude, so reboot, login with failsafe console, and then that command
<x5buriedalie> gnomefreak, same result
<cppnewbie> wtf
<trigx300> hi does anyone know what linux restricted modules i should install on an amd x86_64 to install a gforce 6600?
<soundray> cppnewbie: hold on...
<gnomefreak> x5buriedalie, you did it without the package name right?
<cppnewbie> i closed/reopened console and there they are
<oskude> smiley, if you installed standard ubuntu, that command will be executed automaticly...
<x5buriedalie> no XD
<Florob> Tedd: that utterly confueses me, because I can't remember that ubuntu is autodetecting Partitions and mounting them... Anyway, you should have a line simliar to the one I posted above in there, just open the file with 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and adapt it to the line I wrote
<smiley> oskude, but i get error
<soundray> cppnewbie: what do you get when you run 'pwd' in the same terminal?
<gnomefreak> x5buriedalie, just typoe sudo apt-get -f install
<carthik> x5buriedalie, depending on the problem, apt-get -f upgrade should take care of unmet dependencies. that,or apt-get -f install (Without any package names to follow)
<oskude> smiley, you said you get errors with those funny commands of yours...
<cppnewbie> home/user
<smiley> oskude, i posted error that i get when i try to login normal
<Tedd> Florob: Yessir. Thank you.
<soundray> cppnewbie: is it working now?
<gnomefreak> x5buriedalie, if it doesnt grab them than you may have a borked sources.list
<trigx300> does anyone know what linux restricted modules i should install on an amd x86_64 to install a gforce 6600?
<cppnewbie> ya now the echo $PATH and echo $PSPDEV show the correct paths
<proximus> hello
<smiley> oskude, funny commands work, regular login doesn't
<R3linquish3r> does anyone kow if Photoshop CS2 runs good on WINE?
<gnomefreak> trigx300, the ones that match uname -r output
<x5buriedalie> gnomefreak, yeah, both commands yield no updates.....i added a source to the sources.lst
<oskude> smiley, well, there seems to be something broke in your installation...
<soundray> cppnewbie: well, that's good then.
<trigx300> ok thx
<x5buriedalie> that may be the problem
<cppnewbie> ya :D
<smiley> oskude, but it worked fine
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: wont work
<Tedd> florob: I added in that line, should I restart?
<smiley> oskude, until i entered those commands
<R3linquish3r> Mastastealth: what versions will?
<oskude> smiley, what does "df -h" say ?
<smiley> oskude, wait
<rxm67> hello
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: latest stablest version is 7, SOME have gotten CS to work but...not well
<oskude> smiley, but please only the "/" space
<Florob> Tedd: just unmout and mount /media/hda1 again
<oskude> smiley, and DONT paste here
<R3linquish3r> Mastastealth: alright thx
<Mastastealth> R3linquish3r: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<globe> anybody have any ideas why gdm wont restart?  /etc/init.d/gdm start -> [fail] 
<tag> Crap, I can't download the normal jdk either
<carthik> globe, whats the error message?
<globe> carthik: it doesnt give one...just says fail. Is there an error log somewhere?
<x5buriedalie> gnomefreak, if i need to add a source, where would i put it in that fle and do i need to uncomment anything first?
<rxm67> Does anyone know how to uninstall the ati 3d drivers from the command line. Because my computer only
<carthik> globe, look in /var/log/gdm
<globe> tx
<oskude> globe, check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cppnewbie> touch: cannot touch `/usr/local/pspdev/.test' access denied. what do i do in this situation to allow access? :D
<Tedd> Florob: I still get this permission denied error :X
<oskude> globe, and look for (EE)
<carthik> cppnewbie, use sudo
<cppnewbie> aha
<benplaut> anyone here have a ati 9200, and gotten it to work with xgl?
<cppnewbie> now its got a problem with PATH again :p
<carthik> hi benplaut
<Florob> Tedd: could you tell me the output of 'ls -lh /media/hda1'
<carthik> cppnewbie, if you edited .bashc, then source it$source ~/.bashrc for the changes to take place
<benplaut> hi carthik
<ErPiU> rxm67, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Tedd> Florob, permission denied.
<globe> carthik....n/m...ima dork...I fogot sudo
<straylite> d#
<smiley> oskude, can i make some kind of Ubuntu repair
<cppnewbie> carthik from what i can c the changes have already taken place, and without sudo path could b found. now that i used sudo theres an error
<rxm67> thankyou ErPiU, I will give that a try right now. Thankyou for your help.
<s|k> okay if I've downloaded a linux port game with a .run extension, how do I install it?
<cppnewbie> env | grep 'PATH=' | grep '/usr/local/pspdev'; and encounters an error
<Florob> Tedd: hmm... what does 'mount | grep hda1' say?
<carthik> benplaut, have you already looked at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758 ?
<cK-gLocK> anyone know how i can properlysetup my nvidia drivers on ubuntu 5.10 i uninstalledthem now when i reinstalled them my nvidia-settings arent showing me the options like b4. and my games wont run like quake 4 opengl for example. SDL error of some sort i forgot exactly but trying to update my drivers really fooked up my stuff
<oskude> smiley, something had an --reinstall option
<Tedd> Florob, /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<cK-gLocK> and my module name for nvidia isnt "nvidia" anymore its "nv" instead would that have something to do with it
<x5buriedalie> hmm, so whats the most up to date tutorial on installing E17
<cK-gLocK> trying to get 7667 drivers to work again...
<cwillu> how can I kill the gnome panels/restart without killing my x-session?
<carthik> cppnewbie, that is because when you sudo, you are an admin user, and the path is not applied. edit /etc/bashrc to make global path changes for everyone on the system, not just you the user
<max300> yeay
<cK-gLocK> 3d acceleration i think is clearlynot working.. i guess
<tritium> cK-gLocK: if you'r etrying to use the restricted nvidia modules, yes
<oskude> smiley, you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<carthik> cppnewbie, or, just do a $sudo PATH=..... whatever
<cK-gLocK> anyway to get my stuff working like it was when i installed ubuntu?
<cK-gLocK> im still a linux newb and i could use a bit of help im not that much of a newb tho...
<cK-gLocK> i do know hwo to get around a bit btu still not GREAT at taking down tasks like this on my own
<Florob> Tedd, are you sure you remounted it? (sudo umount /media/hda1 && sudo mount /media/hda1)
<rgould> Hmm. How can I move my linux swap "forward" on the hard disk, so I can move some unallocated space into my extended partition? GParted (running on LiveCD) won't let me do anything with the swap partition.
<tritium> cK-gLocK: ask ubotu about nvidia, and make sure you understand the wiki page he gives you to read
<Tedd> Florob: Lemme try again
<Tedd> Florob: Same result.
<cK-gLocK> wow this is just annoying lol i just wanna get drigvers to work properly again.. damnit trying to update some friggin drivers gotta be so hard..
<cppnewbie> carthik:  where would i place the sudo in export path="$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin" ?
<Florob> Tedd: does mount itself gibe any error messages?
<cK-gLocK> ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<tritium> cK-gLocK: because they're proprietary
<Tedd> Florob, It gives me a list of what I'm thinking is things to mount
<Florob> Tedd: I meant the umount mount combination I wrote above
<nmourey> Does anyone here have any pointers on compileing the ubuntu kernel?
<Tedd> Florob: Nope. Just goes back to the command line
<tritium> nmourey: yes, use make-kpkg (after installing kernel-package, and reading the docs)
<rend> my xorg was working, but after i restarted it now fails to start:    Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but      this X module is version 1.0.8178.
<tritium> rend, which nvidia modules did you install?
<cppnewbie> k im off since no one knows, ill be ctrl+alt+backspace-ing now :D
<Florob> Tedd: In that case could you please paste your /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<carthik_away> cppnewbie, i was saying try $sudo export..whatever follows
<rend> tritium i used the nvidia download and then compiled for my kernel
<cppnewbie> ah
<cppnewbie> lemme try
<Tedd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9726 Florob <---
<max300> any1 know were i can find cedega?
<tritium> rend, you should have used ubuntu packages
<cppnewbie> how did u say i make the changes take effect? :S
<rend> tritium: i did. but they wouldnt work for dual display.
<Gopi> i forgot my password... how can i identify it ?
<R3linquish3r> max300: http://www.transgaming.com/
<tritium> rend, sure they do.  I've used them for that very purpose.
<rend> in my case it didnt.
<varsendagger> ok i have a progran made for windows that is trying to acces the internet, i can findout what prot and what ip  it is trying to connect to, how do i let it?
<Gopi> when i type "/msg nickserv identify <pw>"
<ompaul> max300, on the site for it, it is payware
<umbke> could sum1 check if its possible to connect to my ftp? 81.226.206.225 anonymous
<Gopi> its saying password incorrect
<tritium> rend, did you setup TwinView properly?
<rend> tritium yes i did.
<Florob> Tedd: I said "adapt" not "blindly add" basically you are now giving options for hda1 in line 5 and in line 10. Remove line 5
<tritium> rend, doesn't sound like you did
<carthik_away> cppnewbie, check by doing a $echo $PATH
<cppnewbie> strange thing, now usr/local/pspdev appears twice when i echo $PATH
<rend> tritium: do you realize that people have different hardware?
<carthik_away> cppnewbie, that should echo the path, and you can check
<Tedd> Florob: Sorry, I can't see too well right now- my contacts are acting up
<oskude> umbke, doesnt seem to work here....
<Gopi> no ideas? :(
<umbke> oksude: ok, thx :o
<oskude> umbke, do you have a external dsl router with firewall or such ?
<tritium> rend, you don't say!  bug reports don't indicate a problem with TwinView on any hardware
<ErPiU> I need to install old gcc-3.2.3 in breezy, leaving gcc-4.0 inside !How can i do ? tnx
<cppnewbie> i still get a bloody error and its getting on my nerves. env | grep 'PATH=' | grep '/usr/local/pspdev';  ERROR: Please read... etc and ive read it about 10 times by now
<Tedd> Florob: All fixed
<rend> tritium: i love your response... "works fine here"
<Tedd> Florob: Thanks sooooo much, you saved my dumb ass
<umbke> oskude: yeah its forwarded
<oskude> umbke, hmm, may i ping your ip ?
<tritium> rend, that's not even close to what I said
<umbke> sure
<oskude> umbke, ping doesnt work neither.... hmm...
<Florob> Tedd: hmm... actually I'm just thinking about filling a bug about this, because this should "just work" ;)
<rend> where can i see all my kernel modules?
<oskude> umbke sure the ip is correct ?
<x5buriedalie> does sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop return Breezy to its origional state
<Tedd> Florob: Heh. Thanks all the same man
<rend> in lib/modules ?
<sagarp> how can i change the default media player
<Tedd> Have a good one, take it easy.
<Cyorxamp> hey... if I wanna launch a program from terminal - how do I do it without it taking over the terminal?????
<Gopi> i forgot my password... how can i identify it ?
<umbke> oskude, yeah the only thing i can think of is the router dns table. but it looks allright
<oskude> Cyorxamp, you mean adding "&" to the end of your command ?
<pia_> got it! the missing lame package was due to missing repositories
<Cyorxamp> oskude, possibly
<odat> hi everyone
<Cyorxamp> oskude, is the with or without a space?
<odat> i am trying to setup a newer machine with ubuntu and each time i install it and it finished and reboots i get   grub error 2
<tritium> Cyorxamp: doesn't matter
<oskude> umbke, if your accessing wen through the same router, you could check your ip in "myip.dk" (with browser)
<Cyorxamp> hmm ok
<odat> i'm thinking it has something to do with the ATA drives but i'm not sure what
<oskude> umbke, wen = web
<tritium> and your -> you're ;)
<carthik_away> Gopi, you should have set yourself an email, but i suspect you wouldn;t have, read http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Organs> Who can help me get rid of another distro and install ubuntu?
<tritium> Organs: just install over the other, if you want to be rid of it.
<ErPiU> I need to install old gcc-3.2.3 into breezy, leaving gcc-4.0 inside !How can i do ? tnx
<rend> how can i query for already installed packages?
<jeff2> rend, dpkg
* oskude knows hes lazy, but you got the point...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sonichookups> hi guys i have a wireless lan car that ubuntu wont see any suggestions?
<carthik_away> rend, use synaptic, and the installed packages are shown to you in a particular view
<oskude> rend, dpkg -l
<cppnewbie> tried restarting but it doesnt do anything. how can i login as root? :S
<kyncani> rend: or debfoster, deborphans, to get a more concise view
<carthik_away> sonichookups, find out what model it is and serachon google
<tritium> cppnewbie: use sudo -i
<sonichookups> its a no name brand
<sonichookups> called technews
<umbke> oskude: could u try one more time? 81.226.206.225 anonymous
<carthik_away> cppnewbie, sudo -s -H for a # prompt
<tritium> sonichookups: what does lspci tell you about it?  (don't paste it here)
<rend> carthik_away: cant use it since xorg isnt starting
<radar1976> ..
<carthik_away> sonichookups, if it is a pci card, lspci should list the model number/name etc
<sonichookups> whats lpsci i am a n00b
<rend> oskude: thanks
<oskude> umbke, works
<umbke> ah :)
<umbke> thanks alot
<carthik_away> sonichookups, it is a command you enter on the command line
<odat> i am trying to setup a newer machine with ubuntu and each time i install it and it finished and reboots i get   grub error 2
<carthik_away> sonichookups, it stands for LiSt PCI
<oskude> umbke, np
<cppnewbie> guys
<carthik_away> odat, searching on google for the error messsage might help
<cppnewbie> while im logged in as root
<odat> carthik_away, been there done that
<cppnewbie> when i try to sudo gedit
<x5buriedalie> quick question.....
<cppnewbie> i get this msg
<cppnewbie> (gedit:11628): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<carthik_away> odat, and please dont repeat questions too often, chances are if someone doesnt know, they just dont know, and wont reply
<tritium> !tell cppnewbie about enter
<x5buriedalie> when i am supposed to put a url in the sources.list
<roaet> is avi format supported in the w32codecs thingie?
<x5buriedalie> where in that file do i paste it
<carthik_away> odat, search the forums, the wiki etc too
<x5buriedalie> and do i need to uncomment anything
<sonichookups> looks like an amd
<cppnewbie> hehe
<cppnewbie> true
<odat> carthik_away, i come in here as a last resort
<cppnewbie> but inspiration of how ill express myself comes in separate parts whatsoever :p
<Unity> cppnewbie: do `gksudo gedit`
<cppnewbie> same thing with a different error number
<globe> exit
<cppnewbie> 11632
<Unity> cppnewbie: is it a warning or an error? because you can usually safely ignore warnings
<rend> hmm. i tried $ sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common    but it is also trying to remove linux-386
<cppnewbie> well it says warning and cannot open display
<cppnewbie> that isnt so helpful i assume
<Unity> cppnewbie: is gedit usable?
<carthik_away> odat, i found this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/17635
<s|k> ubotu, nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<cppnewbie> think so. how can i figure it out? if not which r my alternatives? :S
<Unity> cppnewbie: because from what i remember, when i did sudo gedit, gedit was still perfectly usable even though it reported that eeror
<Unity> cppnewbie: if it's usable then there is no problem, alternatives include command line stuff mostly slike emacs and vim
<rend> s|k: i am trying to remove the nvidia-kernel-common. not install it
<cppnewbie> well its unusable unfortunately
<cppnewbie> that (gedit:11628): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: stops it
<sonichookups> is there anything in synaptic with newer drivers that can possibly see my wireless card
<tritium> rend, other packages depend on it
<s|k> rend I'm trying to resolve my own nvidia issues :P
<carthik_away> cppnewbie, gksudo gedit
<cppnewbie> doesnt work
<cppnewbie> still the same message
<tritium> cppnewbie: I've already told you about enter...
<concept10> cppnewbie, I get the same error when trying to start firestarter with gksudo
<cppnewbie> lol tritium yea i forget it all the time
<cppnewbie> strange however
<ompaul> cppnewbie, what are you trying to work with, and no don't lol about it I told you eariler
<tritium> well, please be courteous, and stop spamming the channel with multiple lines when you could use 1
<rend> tritium: yeah, appears so... but it would seem like if i complied my own then i wouldnt need nvidia-kernel-common pacage.. or maybe somewhere i can define which kernel module to load.
<ompaul> cppnewbie, you will be quietened for a little while if you continue, there are 600 + users here and it just is plain bad manners to hit enter time and again, gather your thoughts and issue them forth in one go
<rend> tritium: the problem with the ubuntu was that i couldnt get both monitors at full resolution.. 1680x1050.
<cppnewbie> thats y  i havent said a word in such a huge period of time
<tritium> rend, are you sure your hardware can suppor that?
<rend> tritium: it worked just fine before i rebooted
<sonichookups> is there anything in synaptic with newer drivers that can possibly see my wireless card
<ompaul> cppnewbie, look by all means get your problem sorted, but dont hit enter at the end of every half a thought that is all :-)
<rend> but now it appears that the kernel has the wrong module version loaded
<tritium> rend, okay.  where did you install the module you built?
<jeff2> Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)' <-- why does apt-get install tell me this?
<carthik_away> sonichookups, that is a badly formatted question, you have to at least know what wireless card you have, if you dont know, ask the people you bought it from, search on google. with that question, you will not get any help anywhere
<Extreme_Unction> jeff2
<Extreme_Unction> your program is on the disc
<rend> tritium: good question... i used the default for when i ran /home/rend/nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run
<Extreme_Unction> that you want
<jeff2> Extreme_Unction, isn't it also on the internet?
<Extreme_Unction> Maybe, comment out your disc on your sources.list
<rend> tritium: maybe /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.8178 ?
<sonichookups> i know what kind of card it is'
<ubuntunoob> Hello, can anyone help me get the side scrolling feature of my Alps Touchpad to work??
<carthik_away> jeff2, open /etc/apt/sources.list and add a "#" in front of the line that mentions the cd/dvd rom
<carthik_away> jeff2, and then sudo apt-get update etc...
<sonichookups> it is an AMD 1771 MBW (Alchemy)
<jeff2> Extreme_Unction, carthik_away thanks, that fixed it. not sure how that line got there..
<quad_> Problem: CUPS somehow got disabled when I ran apt-get dist-upgrade. Any ideas how I might get it back?? - I have tried apt-get installing it, but then it tells me, that it depends of some xpdf package, which then depends of 3 other packages...
<ompaul> quad_, are you running dapper?
<sonichookups> is there anything in synaptic with newer drivers that can possibly see my AMD AM1771 MBW [Alchemy]  wireless card?
<tritium> rend, no, not that one
<carthik_away> ubuntunoob, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<quad_> ompaul, no hoary
<ompaul> quad_, what are you trying to upgrade to?
<[cro] smiley> i forgot the nick of a men who tried to help me here, well thank you for your time. btw: i solved problem. You can see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=792489#post792489
<sonichookups> Or does any one know any cheap wireless cards that I can buy that ubuntu sees out of the box?
<ubuntunoob> thanks mate
<rend> tritium any idea what the filename would look like?
<quad_> ompaul, Nothing actually, just did it to see if it would help my performance in certain applications.
<tritium> rend, it should end in .ko
<cppnewbie> well then, lemme take it all in one long line. trying to install a package named newtoolchain for psp homebrew apps development. strangely enough when i run it i get unexpected errors such as touch: cannot touch `/usr/local/pspdev/.test': Access Denied and i wonder what i must change to make it work. strange stuff. had to change the startup with two lines
<quad_> ompaul, it DL'ed some 40 Megs, and during packageinstallation the CUPS service was disabled.
<tritium> cppnewbie: use sudo, since your user can't write to /usr/local
<cppnewbie> i did
<cppnewbie> but then i get an error with PATH
<tritium> one line:  i did, but then I got an error with PATH
<rend> tritium: maybe /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<ompaul> quad_, dist-upgrade works version to version it does not impact within a single version, if you have downloaded a new kernel please reboot then click on system administration and printing and it should help, however you may wish to come forward to the next updated version which was relased in October, that is 5.10 for that you must upgrade, it was a big improvement unless of course you have downloaded lots of packgages from outside of the distro
<tritium> rend, that's where the default module is.  Did you overwrite it?
<tonyyarusso> How do I make the Nautilus "Send to" function integrate with Gaim and Thunderbird too, instead of just Evolution?
<tonix> hi guys, i got a doubt abount ubuntu.. i come from debian, an /etc/init.d/network restart on debian force the network interfaces to come up with the new configuration. Why the same doesnt't occur on ubuntu?? ...thanks a lot
<tritium> tonix: it does...
<rend> tritium: i dont recall.. it was over 15 days ago
<cppnewbie> i had to edit two things on startup export PSPDEV="/usr/local/pspdev" and export PATH="$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin"
<quad_> ompaul, I have rebootet once or twice since. What is it the cmd for checking kernelversion is?
<rend> tritium anyway to check the version inside that file?
<junming> that's funny as i noticed that the config doesn't get initialised completely too
<quad_> ./something -r
<ompaul> quad_, that is seperate, it is uname -r
<ompaul> quad_, okay so if you do what I suggested you should be able to reconfigure the printer
<rend> tritium: plus it looks like i will need to reboot since im in the wrong kernel version
<Morfosomo> whats the command line name of oo2-writer again?
<cppnewbie> and when i use sudo all that happens is that PATH isnt recognized. when i use echo $PATH while in root i get /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11 and the path i also need isnt in it
<cppnewbie> its not set
<tritium> rend please run "modinfo nvidia"
<rend> $ modinfo nvidia
<rend> modinfo: could not open nvidia: No such device
<rend> tritium: ill be back. going to restart
<quad_> ompaul, 2.6.10-6-386 is my current version. And I have tried starting the printers-config, but it tells me that it is unable to contact CUPS.
<ompaul> cppnewbie, what is this binary you want to run, and where is it?
<Drac|Laptop> I need to configure my touch pad driver for the non-synaptics type of touch pad. What do I need to do?
<carthik_away> Drac|Laptop, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/index.php?s=synaptics
<s|k> how do I determine the number of the gcc used to compile the kernel?
<s|k> ubotu, gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<cppnewbie> hey soz i crashed. what did you say that could help? :D
<ompaul> quad_, I can't remember anything about 5.04, it has been at least 6 months since I ran that, if you came forward to 5.10 I know you would get a lot more help, is there a reason for staying on that version?
<tonix> tritium: no, it doesn't works, try to modify /etc/network/interfaces changing the ip of the interface and then run /etc/init.d/network restart and tell me if i have the new ip assigned!
<Cyorxamp> HI<?> - could someone please send me a XPM or a PNG of the Drawer icon from GNome?  (would really come in handy, thanx!)
<rend> hmm i still get modinfo: could not open nvidia: No such device
<tritium> tonix: I have done that.  You mean to say that it's not working for _you_
<cppnewbie> so i set the export PSPDEV and export PATH, but when i login as root with "echo $PATH" the PATH i set on startup doesnt appear. why is that? :S
<tritium> tonix: are you using sudo?  try "sudo invoke-rc.d network restart" please
<ompaul> tonix, sudo /etc/init.d/networking?
* ompaul defers to tritium 
<quad_> ompaul, no none what so ever, but if I got a new kernel, would that help my CUPS system?
<ompaul> quad_, it should
<tritium> ompaul: is correct...it's networking, not network
<Cyorxamp> could someone please send me a XPM or a PNG of the Drawer icon from GNome?  (would really come in handy, thanx!)
<ProN00b> how do i reinitialize my sound ?
<ompaul> quad_, only look at the "breezy" url I dapper is in development
<rend> tritium: i am considering trying to install from the nvidia.com download again... any tips?
<s|k> ubotu, gcc
<ubotu> it has been said that gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<tonix> ....ompaul: yes, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tonix> why?
<tritium> rend: no, we never advise using nvidia.com downloads when there are ubuntu packages available.
<s|k> it installed gcc 4.0 but it's not the right one for my kernel
<epp> hey how would i make all my wm docklets start on boot?
<tonix> tritium: no, i'm not using sudo.. su and then /etc/in.....
<ompaul> tonix, your no fun :)
<rcmiv> what does this mean: "cannot read /etc/fstab: No such file of directory
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how i can reinitialize my sound ?
<ProN00b> what was the sound deamons name again ?
<epp> ?
<tritium> tonix: okay, so you've enabled the root account?  then run "invoke-rc.d networking restart" as root
<epp> Pron00b, esd?
<cppnewbie> guys, when i use ctrl+alt+f1 it takes me to the console but when i try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start it says failed. i have to stop it first or restart it. does that mean that if i ctrl+alt+f1 i can restore it as it was before i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 or ive simply got to restart it again? :S
<Extreme_Unction> I'm using AOSS to run a game, and the sound quality is HORRIBLE. Am I stuck with this?
<rcmiv> trying to boot ubuntu from a second hd
<tritium> cppnewbie: check your errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<epp> how would i make all my wm docks start on boot?
<rend> tritium: an what is the case when you cant get your full resolution with the ubuntu packages?
<crimson_> how do i change the password to the root username?
<cppnewbie> yea tritium what about it? what could be of the essence in there? :S
<tritium> rend: make sure that's the case.  If it is, file a bug.  If you wish, pursue your own path with nvidia.com downloads
<epp> how would i make all my wm docks start on boot?
<tonix> tritium: i'm sorry but it does'nt works, i got the same problem on different ubuntu servers.
<ompaul> !tell crimson_ about root
<tonix> tritium: i got hotplug too installed
<rysiek|pl> asked that on #kubuntu, bot no ideas there:
<rysiek|pl> anybody has an idea how to make mkinitramfs include a certain module in the generated initrd?
<tritium> cppnewbie: could be nearly anything.   Please look for (EE) in that file
<cppnewbie> there is none. tried search
<rend> tritium: well all i need to know now is why it would fail to work after restarting...
<tritium> tonix: what exactly _is_ happening, then?  That's not happening to others...
<epp> how would i make all my wm docks start on boot?
<epp> how would i make all my wm docks start on boot?
<epp> how would i make all my wm docks start on boot?
<mattwestm> what would cause this problem: http://localmagic.dyndns.org:4749/3B4A5272/b0rkedGnome.bmp
<Drac|Laptop> Okay, this is strange. I have a synaptics touchpad that's randomly tap-clicking when I don't want it to. Is this a common bug, and can I fix it?
<epp> sry about the flood
<carthik_away> crimson_, by reinstalling - root passwords are not to be lost
<s|k> how do I recompile my kernel?
<tritium> rend you've probably not loaded the module you built this time
<crimson_> carthik
<crimson_> i just installed, i set the password the same as my username password
<crimson_> its not working..
<rysiek|pl> s|k: there's a wiki page about that
<drasch> Drac|Laptop: mine sometimes goes wonky and I have to push the buttons on and off a few times and that goes away
<tritium> crimson_: try resetting it in recovery mode
<rysiek|pl> s|k just search the wiki
<s|k> okay
<epp> any one use some type of *box.
<carthik_away> crimson_, if you use sudo then you probably can edit the password, or update it, but itf you dont and use only the root user account, then you are in a fix
<crimson_> how do i reset in recovery what command do i use
<Drac|Laptop> drasch: Mine doesn't go away.
<tritium> crimson_: when you reboot, select recovery mode from grub's menu
<carthik_away> crimson_, but first when you say it is not working, what do you mean you did?
<in10city> can anyone help me with mounting hard drives in ubuntu I have one drive hdb and one drive sda that i need to mount but am not sure how to in ubuntu
<Extreme_Unction> sudo mount hdb
<crimson_> yes i know that tritum
<rend> tritium: hmm. i found a /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<Pupeno_> did anyone package ekiga for breezy ?
<crimson_> but whats the command to reset it
<ompaul> in10city, what is one those disks?
<tritium> crimson_: well, why did you ask then?
<lisi> cwillu: u here?
<epp> how do i make all my dock apps boot on startup in fluxbox?
<crimson_> i know how to get to recovery part.. but i don't know the command
<lukey-> if i add ram to my pc, will ubuntu automatically detect and adjust my swap or will i have to adjust the swap manually?
<ompaul> opme
<s|k> rysiek|pl, if I used apt-get to get something, how do I remove it?
<R3linquish3r> is there a version of "All Seeing Eye" for kubuntu?
<drasch> lukey-: you'd have to adjust manualy, probably not worth it though because you'd have to repartition
<cppnewbie> which is the least demanding(ram,cpu) DE for linux available?
* ompaul growls at xchat
<mattwestm> hey guys, what would cause this problem: http://localmagic.dyndns.org:4749/3B4A5272/b0rkedGnome.bmp
<in10city> ompaul one is a firewire drive and one is an IDE hard drive
<rcmiv> oh.....got it.....hdc1, not hdc2...heh...thanks #ubuntu...though I figured it out myself...
<drasch> lukey-: or at least resize your partition
<R3linquish3r> s|k: sudo apt-get remove <name>
<s|k> cool thanks
<tritium> rend, what's the output of "uname -r" for you please?
<lukey-> i see
<lukey-> thanks
<rend> 2.6.12-10-386
<rysiek|pl> s|k you can also use the graphical backend
<rysiek|pl> but I don't remember the name on GNOME
<tritium> rend, that's the same version as the nvidia.ko module.  you can't modinfo nvidia?
<Extreme_Unction> I'm using AOSS to run a game, and the sound quality is HORRIBLE. Anyway I can increase the quality?
<ompaul> in10city, what is on the ide drive - files? is it for ubuntu to write all over ?
<R3linquish3r> i prefer installing and removeing in the terminal to synaptic
<R3linquish3r> more fun :)
<rysiek|pl> yeah, me too :] 
<epp> same...
<crimson_> whats the command to reset the root password, when your in recovery mode?
<rysiek|pl> more controll
<epp>  :)
<tritium> crimson_: passwd
<rysiek|pl> rofl
<tritium> !your
<ubotu> Your what? Did you mean 'You are'?
<Unity> i prefer about everything in the terminal
<crimson_> just do sudo passwd root?
<rysiek|pl> no
<R3linquish3r> me too
<in10city> ompaul the IDE drive is fat32 and has old stuff from my mepis install and some movies and files
<tritium> you don't need sudo from recovery mode
<rysiek|pl> just sudo passwd
<rysiek|pl> :] 
<rysiek|pl> argh, right, recovery mode
<epp> anyone use fluxbox or any other type of box?
<crimson_> just passwd root then right?
<tritium> crimson_: you should be logged in as root in recovery mode
<crimson_> ok
<tritium> just passwd, crimson_
<ompaul> in10city, so do you want to keep it or delete it, if you don't tell me I don't know
<crimson_> ok ill be back
<tritium> rend, make sure you've appended "nvidia" to /etc/modules
<in10city> ompaul, I want to keep all the information
<nmourey> Anyone know how to get nvidia drivers working?  When I try to insert the module it will not go because the compiler for the kernel and the module are different.
<tritium> !tell nmourey about nvidia
<ompaul> in10city, thanks, now for that you need to (A) discover where on the daisy chain of ide it is, so to do this we run the following command >>sudo fdisk -l<< in a terminal
<ompaul> in10city, then it will say something about hda/b/c/d I am interested in what numbers and letters are there do not paste them here do this paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<s|k> ubotu, kernel source files
<ubotu> s|k: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bunta> Small question, whats that widget program? Gdesktop, or gdesklit (I forgot the name)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Grombaer_> DCC SEND string 0 0 0
<Grombaer_> startkeylogger
<tritium> s|k: what for?
<rysiek|pl> !kernel tree
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Grombaer_!*@*]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577B0B42.versanet.de]  by ompaul
* Grombaer_ was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<s|k> tritium I'm trying to install an nvidia driver
<s|k> but it's telling me it can't find the kernel-source-files
<tritium> s|k: you don't need sources
<crimson_> ok so i just changed the root password, and it said successful, and when i try to use it, it says its the wrong password...
<crimson_> wtf..
<s|k> that's what it's telling me I need
<tritium> s|k did you try the ubuntu packages first?
<s|k> yes
<s|k> it's not working
<tritium> in what way?
<s|k> in that my framerate is very slow
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Grombaer_!*@*]  by tritium
<Seveas> how's the IRC exploit business been today?
<crimson_> tritium: i just reset the password to root, and it doesn't work =/ says wrong password for user root
<tritium> Seveas: you just missed one
<ompaul> Seveas, kinda busy - 30 mins don't go by I think
<quad_> ompaul, wow that repo-change and dist-upgrade is getting some 400 megs :) - im getting a brand new system :P
<s|k> tritium, I'm trying to follow these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52924
<quad_> thanks
<tritium> s|k did you follow the nvidia wiki page carefully?
<oskude> crimson_, defining "it" may help...
<s|k> but I can't do the last part: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux etc
<in10city> ompaul, all done the information is there and posted under in10city
<R3linquish3r> quad_: u getting dapper?
<s|k> ubotu pointed me to that forum tritium
<ubotu> s|k: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimson_> ok
<ompaul> R3linquish3r, no he is getting 5.10
<R3linquish3r> ompaul: oh alright :P
<tritium> s|k ubotu also pointed you to a wiki page
<oskude> crimson_, and why dont you use "sudo -s" ?
<ompaul> quad_, assuming your male sorry
<tritium> or sudo -i
<crimson_> i just went into recovery mode, typed passwd. then i typed in root as the password
<crimson_> and it didn't work
<V4Vendetta> WHAT!
<s|k> tritium, I have a 7800
<s|k> and the screensaver is running super slow
<R3linquish3r> s|k: nice :)
<oskude> crimson_, i never used recoverymode...
<ompaul> V4Vendetta, less of the caps lock please
<s|k> I followed those instructions in the wiki yesterday and it's not working
<tritium> s|k: if you insist on building your own, you only need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by Seveas
<R3linquish3r> s|k: i prefer ATI myslef but thats a damn good card
<V4Vendetta> ompaul~ get off me ;-P
<s|k> thanks R3linquish3r :P
<Seveas>  /join #ubuntu-bugbot
<V4Vendetta> the ati x700 pro works great with ubuntu.
<R3linquish3r> i have the 9800
<R3linquish3r> love it!!!!
<Seveas> whoops - no spamming intended...
<s|k> I'll try that tritium thank you
<ompaul> Seveas, but plenty seen :)
<crimson_> hmm..
<crimson_> so i opened a terminal and typed in sudo -s
<crimson_> asked for a password, typed it in
<crimson_> then it went back to where i could type stuff again
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<quad_> R3linquish3r, If drapper is Breezy then yes... and ompaul, im male :)
<crimson_> sorry..
<R3linquish3r> quad_: dapper is thenext ubuntu release :)
<quad_> Oh im getting 5.10, which is not drapper... i stand corrected :)
<ompaul> quad_, no your doing 5.10 which is breezy I want you with a working system not one that is being developed and may crash and burn at a moments notice
<mattwestm> when I do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, it says the package isn't installed
<suryam> dapper is released next month right?
<crimson_> so how come when i click administration, then click one of the tools, it says its starting the program, but then it doesn't ever start it, and the thing that says its starting goes away
<tritium> ompaul needs a your -> you're auto-text converter ;)
<quad_> yesyesyes.... hehe, a little slow, c'mon guys, its saturday night :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mattwestm: xserver-xorg
* R3linquish3r went afk
<biovore> oO
<V4Vendetta> mattwestm~ because we don't use that one
<oskude> crimson_, "sudo -s" should turn you in root user, if not, you have something broke...
<suryam> dapper = next month... right?
<V4Vendetta> crimson_~ try sudo su
<PuMpErNiCkLe> suryam: yup
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<suryam> PuMpErNiCkLe: cool! looking forward to it
<in10city> ompaul, all done the information is there and posted under in10city
<PuMpErNiCkLe> suryam: Ditto.  I'll probably start using it about RC2 or so.
<crimson_> crimson is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported?
<ompaul> in10city, k
* R3linquish3r went to watch The Dukes of Hazzard :)
<jvai> if i upgrade to dapper, how can i get the gnome foot, lol, back in the top corner, instead of the ubuntu logo?
<vladuz976> is there somthing like mathematica for linux?
<dotslashroo1> d/nick dotslashroot
<dotslashroo1> damnit
<tritium> vladuz976: not as good, but there are some computer algebra systems, yes
* tritium awaits the death of his laptop battery at any moment
<jvai> lol
<KidK> what does ubuntu means ???
<jvai> no gnome foot in dapper??! :(
<Seveas> !tell KidK about ubuntu
<mattwestm> do I use the VMware video driver on a virtual machine?
<vladuz976> tritium: so there is no freeware comparable to it?
<Extreme_Unction> I'm using AOSS to run a game, and the sound quality is HORRIBLE. Anyway I can increase the quality?
<tritium> vladuz976: nothing as good, no.  mathematica rocks too hard
<KidK> what's ubuntu ?????
<PuMpErNiCkLe> KidK: You can see a detailed explanation at the top of www.ubuntu.com - it's the first paragraph.
<lukey-> jvai: were you able to get it in breezy?
<jvai> no, i'm on hoary still,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<oskude> ill throw one too: where does the ubuntu version names come ? (breezy badger,dapper drake)
<tritium> vladuz976: enable universe & multiverse, and search the mathematics section in synaptic
<vladuz976> tritium: have you tried octave?
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo tritium ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Extreme_Unction> Lol, I'm liking WINE better than Windows.
<ompaul> in10city, set of commands >> sudo mkdir /files ; mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /files << your sda disk does not appear to be a normal drive to the machine - what kind of disk is it appart from usb what else did you use with it, btw you can use any word in the place of "files"
<tritium> vladuz976: I use it all the time, but that's like Matlab, not Mathematica
<KidK> ok thanks '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''  kid_k_cracker@yahoo.com
<V4Vendetta> Extreme_Unction~ that's a common response
<Extreme_Unction> Hehehe
<bit_seqz> I have a problem with my laptop, it goes to sleep, and sometimes it wont wake up unless I change to a virtual terminal, then back to X.
<vladuz976> tritium: has development stopped on octave?
<vladuz976> tritium: what do you use it for?
<s|k> YAY it worked :D
<s|k> thanks tritium
<tritium> vladuz976: I used it for my Ph.D. research, and I use it in my daily job
<s|k> :)
<s|k> I installed it manually and my screensaver works nice
<tritium> s|k: :)
<s|k> and the whole thing looks much better overall :D
<vladuz976> tritium: what did you study?
<tritium> Nice work, s|k :)
<s|k> now I have to figure out getting a realtek driver so I can have sound
<s|k> ubotu, realtek
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, s|k
<tritium> vladuz976: electrical (and computer) engineering
<vladuz976> tritium: oh ok, i need it for some physics
<jonolsonroll2000> ubotu, mp3blaster
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jonolsonroll2000
<jonolsonroll2000> ubotu, Thanks anyways. ;)
<ubotu> jonolsonroll2000: graag gedaan
<ompaul> KidK, if your serious a Linux version, www.ubuntu.com
<tritium> vladuz976: if you need a Matlab clone, octave & octave-forge are pretty good
<in10city> ompaul, the Drive is fireware fat32, it was used for backups and general storage but isnt all that important.. the drive crashes all the time so i try to keep important data off of it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s|k: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads.aspx may be what you want
<s|k> thanks
<vladuz976> tritium: what is the diff octave octave-forge
<ompaul> in10city, well its format at this time is broken because your friend and mine mr fdisk can't see the drive
<epp> how do i make my dockapps start on boot, so i dont have to execute them everytime i reset my computer.
<tritium> vladuz976: octave-forge adds a lot of additional capabilities to octave that make it more matlab-compatible
<KidK> oyu can email me at ................   kid_k_cracker@yahoo.com .................   i gootttta ggoo ..
<tritium> KidK: stop that please
<s|k> ubotu, hardware
<ubotu> it has been said that hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<in10city> ompaul,  thanks! the IDE drive is now working great, will it show up after a reboot??  or should I save this information and do this everytime I reboot??
<KidK> sorry @ tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<epp> Seveas, where can I get your java package?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<s|k> I don't think my soundcard is supported
<vladuz976> tritium: oh ok, yeah my professor uses mathematica on windows and it keeps giving him problems, stuff doesn't work. so i told him that i've heard of octave, but it seems as if it might be windows itself that's causing the problem
<iiping> lo does anyone know here some caveat on gdt
<ompaul> in10city, nope you need to do more, do this >>>sudo gedit /etc/fstab<<<
<KidK> nope @@ iiping
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<epp> how do i make my dockapps start on boot, so i dont have to execute them everytime i reset my computer.
<in10city> ompaul, Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ompaul> in10city, just a momemnt please
<pianoboy3333> Help me with a dying ATI cause in Dapper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=786639
<in10city> ompaul, not a problem at all
<ompaul> KidK, please read wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules thanks
<oskude> pianoboy3333, dapper is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<pianoboy3333> oskude: ok
<KidK> why @ ompaul
<ompaul> epp, if you let me finish what I am doing and don't ask again before I am finished I will help you
<gimmulf> How do i turn pc speaker of?
<Unity> KidK: because you aren't exempt from following the rules
<ompaul> KidK,  your spamming the channel this has 600+ in it and your not being helpful - also you don't need to use @ use the persons name first it works better, and this is not IM
<mwe> gimmulf: If the driver is a module, unload it
<ompaul> in10city, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ompaul> in10city, no idea why your getting that error
<KidK> ompaul what's IM ?
<jenda> Why does my Kino crash every time I try to split a scene?
<ompaul> instant messenger
<navarone> im=instant messenger
<Jonnings> "Couldn't find package sun-j2sdk1.5debian" what am i doing wrong?
<jenda> Why does my Kino crash every time I try to split a scene? (the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9728 )
<ompaul> in10city, got that file open?
<myki> How to make something 'autostart' on ubuntu?
<KidK> oh sorry , i'm new .. that's why ..
<mwe> gimmulf: lsmod|grep pcspkr
<jenda> myki: in preferences > sessions
<in10city> ompaul, let me catch up real quick sorry
<ompaul> in10city, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<myki> jenda: I'm talking of console mode
<spuddogg> anyone know if i can get video drivers for my emachines comp running ubuntu
<in10city> ya that got it open
<jenda> myki: no idea then
<myki> jenda: init.d or such. Dunno
<cppnewbie> guys which is the newest autoconf? :S
<equador> why mpeg files, play video, but sound not...
<spuddogg> anyone know if i can get video drivers for my emachines comp running ubuntu
<equador> mpeg, avi files is play, but not heard sound
<mwe> cppnewbie: 2.13 here in breezy
<equador> mpeg, avi files is play, but not heard sound ? what problems are
<equador> im download alll codecs
<cppnewbie> mwe isnt there 2.59 out right now? :S
<ompaul> in10city, so add this line to it:::   >>> /dev/hdb1       /media            vfat    defaults        0       2<<< at the end and it will work
<ompaul> in10city, save using the CtrlX and y and away you run and it will be there
<equador> mpeg, avi files is play, but not heard sound ? what problems are
<equador> im download alll codecs
<stendhal> erf
<stendhal> my ubuntu bug
<mwe> cppnewbie: oh yes. sorry. it says 2.59a-3
<jenda> Why does my Kino crash every time I try to split a scene? (the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9728 )
<ompaul> epp, if you click on System Preferences Sessions, and choose the third tab on the right it will help you a lot
<myki> How to autostart any application through console every time ubuntu starts?
<mwe> cppnewbie: I was looking at the obsolete version
<cppnewbie> :D
<ompaul> myki, as I just told epp
<navarone> equador, make sure you volume is not muted. run "alsamixer" in terminal and use arrow keys next to keypad to move between sources and to raise and lower volume
<myki> ompaul: I dont use X's
<equador> but system sound is on, and i geard .mp33
<KidK> ubuntu means together in south african language ..
<in10city> ompaul, sweet got it all done smooth as glass
<epp> ompaul, ok thx, but now i have another problem.
<epp> ompaul, i need the java that seveas packed... how do i get it
<Seveas> epp, download it =)
<cppnewbie> how do i logout from root? :S
<Unity> cppnewbie: `exit`
<CoffeeBreaks_> cppnewbie: CTRl+D or exit
<cppnewbie> aha
<myki> How to autostart any application through console every time ubuntu starts?
<ompaul> myki, I was just about to write about that ... and my mind has gone blank
<in10city> ok ompaul, thanks for your help, I will leave the other issue alone for now, I havent used that firewire drive for over a month and rightnow I am more concirned with grabbing a bite to eat, thanks again for the help it is greatly appreciated
<ompaul> Seveas, starting an app on bootup in a termina
<Unity> myki: /etc/init.d script maybe
<ompaul> in10city, np
<epp> Seveas, the links i click on to get to you page are down...
<Seveas> epp, grab a mirror, see the SeveasPackages wikipage
<CoffeeBreaks_> myki: if it us bib graphical use a /etc/init.d script, otherwise, you will have to start it as part of you X session
<ompaul> Seveas, starting an app on bootup not in a termial like bum for server - brain has gone walkies
<equador> what codecs, i mus download if i want heard sound playing avi files or mpeg ?
<mustafa> Turk musunuz?
<ompaul> !tell equador about restricted
<epp> Seveas, ok...
<Seveas> ompaul, make an initscript and update-rc.d it
<epp> Seveas, or you could tell me the link and i could type wget...
<ompaul> myki, ^^ as per Seveas
<spuddogg> anyone know if i can get video drivers for my emachines comp running ubuntu
<iiping> lo how can i disable some system startup like cups
<Seveas> epp, or you could not be lazy and find out yourself
<Unity> iiping: rename the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<myki> CoffeeBreaks_: I dont have such file. I have dir /etc/init.d/
<navarone> spuddogg, is it onboard video? And if so what motherboard?
<Seveas> ompaul, check this
<Seveas> starkeylogg*r
<CoffeeBreaks_> myki: is you app graphical ?
<Seveas> Ubugtu, broken piece of crap!
<gurpy> hello there
<gurpy> i dont know anything about secure sockets layer, but i am installing source code that requires these three headers openssl/ssl.h openssl/err.h  openssl/md5.h.   what is a minimum ssl installation, to get these?
<ompaul> Seveas, I have seen it I know it
<epp> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> ompaul, no, Ubugtu now should have an autokick
<myki> CoffeeBreaks_: app? No I'm actually on tty
<ompaul> ahh
<spuddogg> navarone, im not really sure what mobo it is, but its an emachines W2925 (yes its onboard video
<jonolsonroll2000> Hmm, my build of Open Office says 1.9.129  And Apt-get update isn't giving me an update for Open Office.  Is there a repo that I can use to rectify this?
<myki> CoffeeBreaks_: no no, it's console one. I just understood question :D:D
<[cro] smiley> is there a way to maximize a window through console?
<oskude> gurpy, you can search for files with "apt-file search filename" (before first usage you have to "sudo apt-file update"
<Seveas> ompaul, ah narf, i misspelled
<Seveas> ok, another demo
<Seveas> DCC SEND
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Ubugtu
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gurpy> oskude:  thats nice, i didnt know individual source code .C files could be downloaded with apt-get
<jvai> wow
* gurpy gives it a shot
<mikebot> anyone know about using soulseek with ubuntu?
<wastrel> nice autoban
<mikebot> or any good p2p software?
<equador> i downloadled all codes, but in mpeg or avi, i cant heard sound!!! pls help
<oskude> guerby, apt-file dosnt download, it just finds files in packages
<jvai> <-- turns on spell check in here
<tjb891> ok i have a nvidia TNT 2 32mb pci graphics card, when i boot linux after the install it gives me a black screen were gnome should boot amd os completly nonresponcive3 after that
* oskude has a "buggy" keyboard...
<mikebot> is there a nice p2p program for ubuntu?
<jonolsonroll2000> mikebot, I use limewire.
<gurpy> would i do an apt-get install to download an individual file?  if it is a .h file, will it end up in the proper dirctory?
<jenda> Why does my Kino crash every time I try to split a scene? (the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9728 )
<mikebot> jonolsonroll2000, do you normally get a lot of results?
<gurpy> my file was not found with apt-get install openssl/ssl.h
<oskude> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.7ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<gurpy> ahh apt file
<gurpy> nice
<gurpy> thanx
<aroticoz> HORAY! I installed it :) it's awsome
<wastrel> gurpy:  try libssl-dev
<jonolsonroll2000> mikebot, It's probably the most popular network right now.
<CoffeeBreaks_> myki: in that case, the usual thing to do is to: 1- create a script that you place in /etc/init.d/<yourscript> then 2- add the appropriate links in /etc/rcX.d/ directories (X being a number between 1 to 6 corresponding to a run level).
<equador> i downloadled all codes, but in mpeg or avi, i cant heard sound!!! pls help
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas ompaul]  by Seveas
<mikebot> jonolsonroll2000, okay, thanks
<gurpy> wastrel: is that a package?
<tjb891> does anyne know how tro get breazy badger tio work with a nividea TNT 2
<slabby> can someone tell me where you store all you downloaded files?
<jonolsonroll2000> mikebot, No problem.
<wastrel> gurpy:  yes
<mikebot> jonolsonroll2000, wait, limwire isn't torrenting, right?
<tjb891> no its not
<jonolsonroll2000> mikebot, No sit.
<myki> CoffeeBreaks_: I guess I'll make script, how about runlevel? Which one should I choose?
<jonolsonroll2000> mikebot, no sir*
<mikebot> jonolsonroll2000, okay, good good, thank
<mikebot> s
<slabby> can someone tell me where you store all you downloaded files?
<tjb891> make a folder
<slabby> where?
<slabby> and what is the code to do that from terminal?
<gurpy> wastrel: do you  know how to get the man pages for system and library call of the C language ?
<jonolsonroll2000> mkdir
<Seveas> gurpy, manpages-dev
<gurpy> thanx you
<equador> i downloadled all codes, but in mpeg or avi, i cant heard sound!!! pls help
<slabby> can someone tell me where you store all you downloaded files?
<epp> seveas, the lichtsnel.nl is down so i can get the package i need.
<jonolsonroll2000> slabby, In whatever folder I choose to config my programs to store in.
<tjb891> slaby:sorrey i thought you were already in your gnu and jsut need a palce to store stuff you donwloaded
<tritium> slabby: I store mine wherever I feel like it
<lwatcdr> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Seveas> epp, try mirror.ubuntulinux.nl
<tjb891> so to clarrify noone here noes how to make a TNT 2 work on breazy badger
<slabby> because firefox automatically stores mine to desktop but i need a suitable position to store them
<jonolsonroll2000> slabby, Then change it.
<slabby> well i want to move the files off the desktop to a folder, so i triec /home but it wouldnt work
<jonolsonroll2000> slabby, Generally, I store mine in a folder called "downloads" ;) and have my programs put their stuff there.
<Seveas> slabby, ~/Downloads 
<gurpy> Seveas & wastrel:  thanx fellaz,  i got my files!!
<jonolsonroll2000> !open office
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jonolsonroll2000
<Combat> hello all !
<slabby> ok, so how do I create a folder called download?
<Combat> hows it goin ?
<CoffeeBreaks_> myki: you don't really have to chose one. You chose more than one. Some will be marked to start and some to stop your service. You need to identify the dependencies of your daemon (does it need network? does it need a DataBase, etc...) and make sure all these daemons are started before yours.  Read this http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInitProcess.html for more info, or search the...
<CoffeeBreaks_> ...HOW-TO. There's probably some ubuntu doc as well.
<synd_> Hello
<slabby> seveas - how do i create a folder called downloads
<oskude> slabby, mkdir ~/downloads
<monalisa> hello is there anyone want to help me with my little problem
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<pianoboy3333> Help me here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138819
<monalisa> I just want to play .dat(VCD) to ubuntu
<heman> how can I activate the dma in linux? from the command line
<equador> i downloadled all codes, but in mpeg or avi, i cant heard sound!!! pls help
<epp> seveas, when i add "deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas breezy-seveas {All Sections}" it gives me a bunch of errors on apt-get update..
<mwe> heman: hdparm
<Seveas> epp, that's because sometimes big bold messages om wikipages are wxtremely hard to read
<epp> ...
<monalisa> please I want to watch the notebook on linux
<epp> Seveas, ...
<monalisa> help I need somebody
<Seveas> epp, if you didn't notice: i was being sarcastic - read the wikipage again
<oskude> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<monalisa> please is there anybody
<Seveas> !tell monalisa about anybody
<heman> mwe: and to activate the dma for the cd-rom how can I do it?
<mwe> heman: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc or whatever the device name is
<navarone> monalisa,  try this...top of page http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/how-to-play-vcd-dat-files-using.html
<epp> Seveas, whats the wiki page.
<Seveas> .....
<Seveas> !tell epp about seveas
<Bennett> hello
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use a DVI cable to hook up their monitor?
<Bennett> can someone help me with a raid setup
<Bennett> please
<oskude> ubotu, tell oskude about Seveas
<epp> seveas, that address doesnt work for me./
<ompaul> epp, read the web page please
<equador> i downloadled all codes, but in mpeg or avi, i cant heard sound!!! anyone help me
* oskude nods...
<mwe> !tell Bennett about raid
<epp> ompaul, how the page doesnt ever load...............
<Seveas> works fine here...
<oskude> works here too...
<ompaul> epp, did you use some "special" tools to install firefox 1.5?
* ompaul nudes Seveas 
<ompaul> doh!
<navarone> lol
<ompaul> nudges
* ompaul should be +q for that
<epp> ompaul, no, im using opera.
<navarone> Tubotu, tell navarone  about Seveas
<__Lamont__> Afternoon all
<navarone> crap
<pianoboy3333> !DVI
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<navarone> !ubotu, tell navarone  about Seveas
<pianoboy3333> !Digital Video Input
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Prozzy> If im trying to update my ALSA driver so my soundcard will actually work.. while compiling should i then choose "make install-modules" or the "make install" ?
<equador> i downloadled all codes, but in mpeg or avi, i cant heard sound!!! anyone help me
<aroticoz> Hello, I have a problem ?
<oskude> equador, what audio codec do they use ?
<crimsun> equador: can you hear sound from any app?
<ompaul> epp, can you try it with firefox please, not that I think that opera should not see it
<yos> having trouble with xine, it seems that i don't have xv support, although i think i have fglrx drivers properly installed, what to do?
<navarone> !tell navarone about seveas
<aroticoz> I am running ubuntu on 18 mb ram and 800 mhz, when I run Firefox it simply overloads my PC, any ideas why this is happening and if needed what browser should I switch to ?
<ompaul> navarone, msg the bot please
<pianoboy3333> Who here uses a DVI to hook up their monitor?
<equador> i heard soun in system, skype and othert... but not heard, when i watching cinema ant other...
<navarone> ompaul was just trying to get url to test if I can reach...and failing miserably...<s>
<mattwestm> how did all of this KDE stuff get installed on a fresh install?
<equador> i try use - vlc, xine
<damnageHack> hi. why does my ps/2 keyboard does not work any more with ubuntu breezy?
<KidK> kid_k_cracker@yahoo.com ............... if you need acrack for anything ..
<equador> but not work
<equador> ....
<ompaul> epp, navarone it works for me
<damnageHack> booted from live cd or in bios the keyboard works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aroticoz> I am running ubuntu on 18 mb ram and 800 mhz, when I run Firefox it simply overloads my PC, any ideas why this is happening and if needed what browser should I switch to ?
<aroticoz> *128 mb ram
<yos> equador, how will that resolve xv?
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer False
<tritium> KidK: please cut it out.  I've asked you before.
<ompaul> KidK, we don't part take thanks
<crimsun> equador: for vlc, you need to install the 'vlc-plugin-alsa' package, then select the alsa output in vlc's preferences
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KidK!*@*]  by Seveas
* KidK was kicked off #Ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<njan> aroticoz, I've had lots of success with dillo on lower spec machines. I often run it on high spec machines even, because it's so responsive.
<equador> ok
<aroticoz> dillo? where can I get it ?
<oskude> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo: (GTK-based web browser), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 684 kB
<navarone> ompaul I can't even get ubotu to give me url...I don't use bot much obviously...<s>
<monalisa> Thank u guys
<monalisa> bye
<Prozzy> anybody able to help me with my ALSA driver upgrade installation? (choose make install-modules or make install)
<aroticoz> Can someone please download and send me dillo because I can't download it on my own :(
<ompaul> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ompaul> navarone, thats it click on it
<crimsun> Prozzy: those targets sound like kernel targets. Are you compiling a new kernel for newer sound drivers? If so, don't.
<damnageHack> hi. why does my ps/2 keyboard does not work any more with ubuntu breezy? booted from live cd or in bios, the keyboard works
<crimsun> Prozzy: follow the directions I'm having sent to you
<yos> anyone here know how to resolve ATI xv problems?
<Prozzy> okay
<Prozzy> thanks
<navarone> ty ompaul...i got it and in opera too
<DJFelipe] wech[> startkeylogger DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<crimsun> !tell Prozzy about alsa-source
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497D21E.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Ubugtu
* DJFelipe] wech[ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<ompaul> crimsun, have you done a sound wiki anywhere I am interested in leaing more
<adam_> I've checked over and over again. My flash player plugin for firefox is installed but I still cant see any flash videos in my browser. Any ideas?
<Seveas> HA
<navarone> wtf was that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> navarone, irc exploit
<Seveas> ubugtu is rigged up to ban losers
<ompaul> navarone, the bot doing its job and an irc exploit getting rid of the fool
<Seveas> pra5ad, fix your router
<navarone> Seveas...the world is always building bigger idiots
<crimsun> ompaul: only the 'alsa-source' factoid on the bot and a couple non-connected wiki pages
<crimsun> ompaul: it'd probably help if that were documented in a guide, eh?
<cwillu> who would be the g(uy/al) to talk to if the ubotu is giving out slightly wrong information about a slightly-rarely used component?
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, slabby giard if you change your join the irc server to 8001 that will stop happening
<navarone> hmm...why is it only certain chatters get affected?
<mikele> startkeylogger DCC SEND ?string? 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54AF1460.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Ubugtu
* mikele was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Seveas> sigh
<ompaul> +m ?
<mikebot> on the guide for installing limewoire, it says download http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/
<ompaul> or if de +m
<mikebot> but that file does not exist...is there another place i can get that file?
<Seveas> mikebot, that site is crap
<equador> when i download 'vlc-plugin-alsa' ant selec this, but sound i dont heard :/
<navarone> wb pianoboy3333
<mikebot> Seveas, heh okay
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, fix your netgear router
<mikebot> Seveas, well the ubuntu wiki links to it for downloading limewire
<Seveas> then the wiki should be fied
<Seveas> fixed
<cwillu> and this sentence is a lie :)
<Prozzy> crimsun if i follow the guide you just send for ALSA source wount i just get 1.0.10 ? im trying to install the 1.0.11 since my card aint supported in 1.0.10
<aroticoz> from where can I get Dilla browser WITHOUT browsing with mozilla
<KyKo> I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy with a disc, now I guess I need to install a language pack... because I can't read any words on Firefox... and I can't google it since I can't read anything.  So how do I install a language pack?
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: it's a linksys... I have no idea what's going on
<ompaul> crimsun, it would, loosers like me can get a handle on it and then it would be easier to understand what it is that is going on
<lucasvo_> is anybody using tomcat?
<oskude> aroticoz, activate universe repo, and do "sudo apt-get install dillo"
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, upgrade the firmware
<aroticoz> !tell aroticoz about universe
<cwillu> ubotu, why do you give out the wrong deb line for wine when I ask you about it?
<ubotu> cwillu: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, there's a bug in it that causes you to disconnect when someone sends a malformed DCC SEND
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Ubugtu
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<navarone> oops
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: what WAS happening, I was away from my computer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<yos> anyone here have experiance with ati mesa drivers?
<mikebot> Seveas, anywhere else i can get that file?
<Seveas> and Ubugtu is very kick-happy 
<cwillu> lol
<K-0> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with a dual boot.
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, change your logon to the server to hit port 8001
<cwillu> he just kicked himself by accident I think
<pianoboy3333> ok
<cwillu> lol
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, that will stop
<cppnewbie> guys, when i rmdir a directory i get the "error" msg that the directory is not empty
<navarone> Seveas are only certain client or version orf clients affected?
<damnageHack> hi. why does my ps/2 keyboard does not work any more with ubuntu breezy? booted from live cd or in bios, the keyboard works
<cppnewbie> how can i force its removal? :S
<ompaul> navarone, it is router related
<KyKo> cppnewbie: rm -rf
<cppnewbie> aha
<navarone> ahh...ompaul that explains why I don't get hit...<s>
<Seveas> navarone, no clients - it's norton antivirus (sta_rt_keylogger) and netgear/linksys routers (DCC S_END)
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: it never happened before...
<cwillu> cppnewbie, know about man?
<cppnewbie> heard of it lol :P
<cwillu> first page of man rm :p
<phos-phoros> which application can I make use of to adjust the playback speed of a song and still maintain the pitch?
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, it's recently discovered
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, its new - set your client and get firmware upgrade when available
<Seveas> and all script kiddie fuckfaces are exploiting it
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: ok, I will
<mattwestm> how do I install "Image Viewer"?
<Sigs> evening peeps
<epp> how do install a downloaded deb?
<cwillu> Seveas, who would I speak to if ubotu is giving out slightly wrong information about wine?
<Seveas> !tell epp about deb
<Seveas> !wine
<Seveas> !+wine
<ubotu> methinks wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<aroticoz> oskude, what is unvierse repo ???
<cwillu> m'thinks that deb line is wrong
<iiping> lo got question is it sudo apt-get build-essentials
<K-0> has anyone had problems with a dual boot?
<ompaul> cwillu, you can do it yourself or you can tell me and I can help as can lots of people what is the issue
<Seveas> cwillu, what's the error?
<pianoboy3333> That was me joining on 8001
<oskude> ubotu, tell aroticoz about repos
<cwillu> drop the slash after apt
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, one less victim
<pianoboy3333> Can someone dissect my DVI problem?
<cwillu> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/
<robertj> Seveas, can you url me on the linksys exploit?
<Sigs> has anyone had problems compiling stuff in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> !no wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Sigs> I am having lots of problems compiling OpenSSL
<Seveas> cwillu, gracias
<Seveas> Sigs, why are you compiling it?
<Sigs> that is what it said in the install for linux
<pianoboy3333> Who here connects their monitor with a DVI cable?
<cwillu> is it just me, or is that very wiki-like?
<Seveas> Sigs, there's an openssl package...
<Sigs> the version that came with iglooftp is old
<Sigs> is it .98.a
<Seveas> !find libssl
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libssl' (5 shown): libssl-dev ;; libssl-dev ;; libssl0.9.6 ;; libssl0.9.7 ;; libssl0.9.7.
<Sigs> I know .97 has a security flaw so I wanted to install it
<epp> Seveas, it gives me an error while trying to install packages... with dpkg.
<Seveas> 0.9.7 in breezy
<Seveas> epp, errors on the pastebin please
<epp> kk
<Sigs> yeah, there is serious security flaw in that version
<Sigs> I want to apply the latest
<Seveas> Sigs, ubuntu packages are fied
<Seveas> fixed*
<Seveas> see www.ubuntu.com/usn
<Sigs> ahhh, ok
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-204-1
<pianoboy3333> Seveas: do you use a DVI cable for your monitor?
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, I use a laptop 
<pianoboy3333> oh....
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: do you ue a DVI cable?
<Sigs> Seveas : Now, I am not a guru at all , but I installed IglooFTP for ftp and I want to make sure it is secure...
<epp> seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9732
<mikebot> is ubuntu 'Linux (RPM)' or "Other (OS/2, Solaris, Linux)'
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, na
<Sigs> does it rely on the system or is it like windows where the ssl is dependent of the program itself
<oskude> Sigs, and you think when you compile something new (with 0 knowledge) would be more secure ?!
<lucasvo_> mikebot: Other
<mikebot> lucaas, thanks
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use a DVI cable? (Or does everyone use VGA?)
<ompaul> mikebot, it is .deb / apt-get
<Sigs> oskude: i have learned everything in life by trying, and researching..
<Seveas> epp re-download, the file is broken
<mikebot> ompaul, i don't know what that is
<epp> hmmm...
<epp> ok...
<lucasvo_> mikebot: are you downloading limewire?
<__Lamont__> pianoboy3333, CGA here
<mindlace> pianoboy3333: yes - one 3ft long and one 50ft long
<Sigs> I have been googling for 2 hours and thought of getting some help
<mikebot> lucaas, trying to, yes
<__Lamont__> CGA->VGA
<Sigs> is that too much ??
<mikebot> lucasvo_, ***
<Sigs> this is a test system.. not in production
<pianoboy3333> mindlace: DVI?
<mindlace> both dvi, yes
<ompaul> mikebot, it is .deb / apt-get Not rpm
<mindlace> erm, i guess the 50' is vga->dvi
<mikebot> lucasvo_, the guide on the ubuntu wiki has false information regarding downloading a file
<mikebot> ompaul, ah, okay, thanks
<ompaul> epp, stop with the enter and partial thoughts please - that is spamming the channel thanks
<pianoboy3333> mindlace: does your ubuntu loading screen look like this: http://pianoboy3333.juicemedia.tv/photos/messed1.jpg ?
<s|k`> I killed ubuntu's x windows
<oskude> Sigs, so you could (should?) have found that it was fixed in ubuntu as Seveas  said...
<s|k`> it wont load it
<pianoboy3333> mindlace: besides the xfce
<pianoboy3333> blue
<oskude> Sigs, ok for testing you can do what ever you like :)
<kokkie> omg, its very busy here :D
<mindlace> oh.. heck no, neither on this g5 nor on my amd64 server at work
<pianoboy3333> uggg...
<Sigs> oskude : I went strictly by what OpenSSl said on their webpage.. that there was a serious security flaw and that .98a was the fix
<dos000> anyone is there a tool to build ubunutu releases from source in an automated fashion ?
<oskude> Sigs, yup
<__Lamont__> Is it true that Breezy does not run .php files in the default installation with Apache2?
<Sigs> It didn't even occur to me that ubuntu had somehow done their own thing.. being that OpenSSL is the source
<Sigs> But, very much appreciated it :) I can start downloading now !
<seraphim> __Lamont__: you have to install php ;)
<aroticoz_> how can I shutdown any uneeded processes ?
<Seveas> __Lamont__, correct, you will need to install the libapache2mod-php5 package
<oskude> __Lamont__, allso apache1.3 needs php module for that...
* kokkie need some help to get ubuntu live cd working on my laptop, anyone ? :)
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone's loading screen look like this: http://pianoboy3333.juicemedia.tv/photos/messed2.jpg
<Sigs> But, is there a reason why so many implicit declarations ?
<ProN00b> is there something like vnc but only going one direction ?
<ProN00b> you can controll mouse and keyboard but don't get pix back
<dos000> pianoboy3333, only when i switch to console (f1) in breezy
<seraphim> ProN00b:  ssh?
<cppnewbie> strange
<seraphim> without mouse
<s|k`> I get a massive x windows error when I try to start ubuntu
<dos000> ProN00b, what you mean ?
<pianoboy3333> dos000: I have the problem in console too...... I'm using dapper, but had exact same prob in breezy...
<seraphim> but you don't need a mouse when you don't see it
<mikebot> how long does it normally take for limewire to connect?
<pianoboy3333> dos000: BUT safe mode term is fine...
<aroticoz_> I have the following problem, firefox is overloading my PC so I need Dilla, but I can't open any links to download it, can someone please send it to me :|
<__Lamont__> Thanks... there's multiple PHP5 entries in Synaptic.... I didn't find lib enties because I only looked for entries that started with apache and PHP
<ProN00b> dos000, seraphim, i wana share my mouse and my keyboard between my two pc's here
<BrownMan> Can someone help me install Java on ubuntu?
<BrownMan> I have the .bin file
<kokkie> ok, for the last time :)
<__Lamont__> So to run basic PHP scripts for dynamic HTML in my apache2 I need libapache2-mod-php5  and any dependancies?
* kokkie need some help to get ubuntu live cd working on my laptop, anyone ? :)
<aroticoz_> BrownMan, bin file of Dilla ?
<dos000> ProN00b, both are ubunut ?
<oskude> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<SGershon> Hi!
<__Lamont__> I'll try that - thanks to those who responded - I know it can be a zoo in here
<ProN00b> dos000, one is windows, i wana controll the windows box from ubuntu
<BrownMan> aroticoz_, it is the jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<mikebot> anyone here use limeiwre?
<mikebot> *limewire?
<aroticoz_> how can I downlaod it ?
<cppnewbie> limewire suxxors :P
<aroticoz_> wihtout running mozilla :|
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aroticoz_: try wget http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dillo/dillo_0.8.5-4_i386.deb
<ProN00b> mikebot, i did sometime
<mikebot> cppnewbie, what do you use?
<cappiz> is there a way i can undo thet apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? so it removes everything it did install then i mean _everything_
<cppnewbie> mostly edonkey links and torrent sites
<kokkie> i go look elsewhere, thx, this leads to no where as i'm a total noob... bye
<mikebot> ProN00b, it isn't connecting for me, and it says it found a firewall...do i need to configure it at all?
<cppnewbie> limewire was too... virus flooded
<aroticoz_> PuMpErNiCkLe, I can't open a browser window :|
<robert__> gtk-gnutellA seems to run with limewire
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aroticoz_: Use wget.
<aroticoz_> how do I run it
<ProN00b> cppnewbie, edonkey sucks alot more than limewire
<cppnewbie> true
<cppnewbie> :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aroticoz_: Open a terminal, and type 'wget http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/dillo/dillo_0.8.5-4_i386.deb'
<navarone> aroticoz_, use command PuMpErNiCkLe  gave you interminal
<cppnewbie> but i never used any p2p ever since
<SGershon> Two GRUB Questions: 1) Why only the first 3 lines are colored with the defined colors? The other lines are 'blank' until I pass over them a first time.
<BrownMan> Pumpernickle, how do i install the java using the .bin file I have gotten from the internet
<SGershon> Why?
<seraphim> ProN00b: there are adapters for that purpose. or use vnc without whatever you can turn off. i don't know more options...
<cppnewbie> who gives a damn anyway?! :D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> aroticoz_: That should download the Dilla .deb file to your home directory.
<dos000> ProN00b, i never did that :-) however i controled the ubuntu box from windows by istalling freenx and installing nomachine client in windows !
<crimsun> !info dillo
<aroticoz_> thanks
<ubotu> dillo: (GTK-based web browser), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.5-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 684 kB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: tell BrownMan about javadebs
<crimsun> PuMpErNiCkLe: does the version in our repos not work?
<Unity> if a bash job is running in the fg, how can i reroute it's output to /dev/null , and once i do that, how can i reattach it to stdout?
<mattwestm> how do you install "Image Viewer"?
<mikebot> is amule better than limewire?
<Bennett> can someone help me with my raid setup
<BrownMan> Thanks pumpernickle
<ProN00b> dos000, nx sucks, as it has kapitalistik roots
<Sigs> Seveas & Oskude , thanks for the help.
<frank23> mikebot: what network is limewire on?
<SGershon> Bennett: Ask the question.
<Sigs> see you guys later
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crimsun: oh yeah... the repos... :o
<mikebot> frank23, i'm not sure--how can i check?
<s|k`> I can't get the gui to work in ubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crimsun: Sorry, temp mental blank about those. o_O
<dos000> ProN00b, hmm
<Bennett> ok, I'm using mdadm, and when i try to create my raid drive i get an error saying that the devices arte busy
<s|k`> what do I do?
<epp> seveas, my architecture is powerpc... it wont install.
<frank23> mikebot: the help should tell you. it might be the gnutella network
<SGershon> In my GRUB menu --> Why only the first 3 lines are colored with the defined colors? The other lines are 'blank' until I pass over them a first time.
<Bennett> if i do mdadm -E /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda4 it tells me there both active
<ProN00b> mikebot, no, no *mule is better than limewire... you should propably check where that "firewall" is and shot it to hell as you don't need it (unless you boot to windows)
<oasiao> anyone know when the next version will be released?
<Seveas> epp, another sign that people don't read - it's written at quite a few places that my packages are only for i386
<robert__> Bennet: the devices need toi be unmounted before adding to the raid
<cinder> how can I change menu bar icon ?
<mikebot> frank23, oh, yeha, it is gnuttella
<mikebot> *gnutella
<Bennett> thats the thing there not mounted
<epp> is there anyway i could get jre1.5 for ppc?
<frank23> mikebot: I find aMule is the best even if its also the slowest
<mikebot> ProN00b, i have dual boot, but i don't think i'm ever going to go back on windows
<Bennett> but mdadm -E /dev/hda1 says it's active
<ProN00b> mikebot, well, you have a router ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crimsun: I may be wrong, but it looks like the package isn't in the repos anyway. o_O
<mikebot> ProN00b, no
<SGershon> Another question:
<ProN00b> mikebot, did limewire work on windows ?
<epp> seveas, is there anyway i could get jre1.5 for ppc?
<oasiao> aMule still works?
<robert__> Bennet: what does mdadm -E /dev/md1 say ?
<mikebot> ProN00b, i used soulseek on windows
<epp> seveas, screw it... i will jsut build from source.
<ProN00b> frank23, speed is the only thing that matters when it comes to p2p...
<SGershon> What should I write into the GRUB menu.lst entry in order to have Ubuntu loading only in console mode (no gnome, no graphics)??
<frank23> oasiao: did it ever stop working? I use it all the time.
<Seveas> epp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<Bennett> so anyone got any idease
<Seveas> epp, and there's no source for java..
<crimsun> PuMpErNiCkLe: dillo? Sure it is.
<frank23> ProN00b: You've never used the ed2k network I guess...
<ProN00b> frank23, i did, its slow as hell
<mikebot> frank23, ProN00b, i just want to be able to download files, and i can't use torrents because of my school network
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crimsun: oh, dillo... he's been calling it dilla
<ProN00b> mikebot, well, your school network propably blocks gnutella (limewire) too, did you take that into consideration ?
<mikebot> ProN00b, i assumed they didn't because i used soulseek pre-ubuntu
<mikebot> ProN00b, and they don't block torrenting, just they catch and ban you
<frank23> ProN00b: yeah but ed2k has by far the largest amount of stuff. It takes a long time to start as well but if you keep it online all the time it speeds up
<ProN00b> mikebot, soulseek isn't gnutella
<ubuntu> I need help
<mikebot> ProN00b, i know
<cappiz> anyone?
<ubuntu> I am running the live cd
<ubuntu> of ubunut
<ubuntu> I don't know how to access my hard drive
<mikebot> ProN00b, someone recommended limewire when i asked if soulseek worked in ubuntu
<Bennett> it says no superblock detected
<_Bark_> good evening
<cinder> how can I change menu bar icon ?
<_Bark_> II've a question
<ProN00b> oh, hmm, mikebot... did you check if you can download with limewire, because it could be still possible through it says you are behind a firewall
<SGershon> :( Some one can point me a link to solve my question:
<SGershon> What should I write into the GRUB menu.lst entry in order to have Ubuntu loading only in console mode (no gnome, no graphics)??
<mikebot> ProN00b, i did a search and got 0 results
<ProN00b> mikebot, i think you should go to the limewire channel, i think they can help you better '_'
<_Bark_> I have a problem with "totem".. there's any plugin for seeing wmv files?
<mikebot> ProN00b, and when i search for soemthing it says 'limewire is currently connecting to the netowkr. your search may not return many results until you are fully connected to the network.'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Unity> _Bark_: w32codecs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !w32codecs
<mikebot> ProN00b, well before i do that, is limewire the best thing besides torrenting?
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _Bark_: What ubotu said.
<_Bark_> ok, thanks
<ProN00b> mikebot, there are propably better things than torrent and limewire, but at the moment i can't think of any
<mikebot> ProN00b, okay, well thanks for your help
<_Bark_> bye, thanks a lot
<frank23> ProN00b: mikebot I'm telling you guys ed2k has everything. If you cant find a torrent, use it
<mikebot> oh, anyone know about dell drivers?
<K-0> Hi, im trying to dual boot XP and ubuntu, but when i login to ubuntu gnome doesnt load. any help?
<mikebot> frank23, ed2k, okay
<mikebot> frank23, what do i get for ed2k?
<frank23> mikebot: well ed2k is the network, aMule is the client
<frank23> mikebot: it is slow though. especially at the start
<mikebot> frank23, like how slow?
<philc> is there any way to scroll a single line up and down in epiphany using the keyboard? You used to just press up and the page would go up, but now up moves a cursor in the webpage, so it's like a word processor. Pgup and Pgdown work, but move more than a single line
<mikebot> frank23, how could i download it?
<frank23> mikebot: depending on what you want, it can take hours just to start, but if you see the file is complete on the network, you WILL get it eventually
<ProN00b> mikebot, like you can look at your download beeing 0kb/s for 5 hours till it jumps up to maybe 3 or 5
<epp> whats a good p2p client for linux?
<mikebot> frank23, ugh
<oasiao> lol
<ProN00b> epp, torrent or limewire are good choices
<ProN00b> mikebot, apt-get install amule or apt-get install xmule
<ProN00b> worth a try ^^
<epp> ProN00b, torrent is good. and limewire is to hard to install on ppc. any tohers?
<wastrel> u r 2 qt 2 b 4 real
<mattwestm> how do i get back into X, I pressed control alt F7 with myself logged in
<Seveas> wastrel, ewww
<oasiao> is there a web site with repositories to add
<mikebot> frank23, i'm going to try to see if i can get limewire working first
<Unity> wastrel: lol
<ProN00b> epp, i seriously think you should use osx on ppc
<mikebot> ProN00b, did you says that the limewire channel is on this server?
<benji> Anyone got a Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP" to work
<benji> ?
<epp> ProN00b, i will when i get a ram upgrade.
<ProN00b> mikebot, i did not, but i think it is
<ProN00b> epp, lol
<wastrel> channeling my inner 12 year old girl.
<wastrel> ok l8r folks :] 
<epp> what about amule?
<XiCillin> when does dapper drake get officially released?
<frank23> epp: I suggest amule, slow but great... just like a mule ;)
<epp> frank, is it in the repositorys?
<frank23> epp: yeah its in universe
<ProN00b> epp, as frank23 said, *mule has the biggest network and you can find everything there, but it takes fucking ages to download
<epp> yeah... but my internet is blazzzzzing.
<jerry> hi room
<ProN00b> epp, then it is prolly the right choice for you
<oskude> XiCillin, the version of dapper is 6.04, so it should be around 01.04.2006...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> XiCillin: 20th of April
<jerry> would some one help a noob install a game?
<WoC> to specify which fb i want to use, would that be kernel option fb=fbmod ?
<Bennett> ok, i need help mdadm -E /dev/hda1 says that hda1 is active same with /sda4 i need to de-activet these in order to properky setup my software raid does anyone know how to do this
<ProN00b> frank23, i think xmule is more current than amule, isn't it ?
<slabby> where is the file found for mounting drives?
<benji> Anyone got a "Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP" to work?
<slabby> ubotu tell me about mounting drives
<Bennett> there is no file for mounting drives
<frank23> epp: that doesnt matter if you start as the 1000th person in the queue of everyone who has the file ;)   I never tried xmule but aMule is definitely current, it goes in kademelia as well
<jerry> any americas army fans here?
<slabby> where is the file where you set up drives (mount them)
<epp> is there a guantilla client besides limewire?
<Bennett> you mean /etc/fstab
<slabby> yes thanks
<Bennett> welcome
<ProN00b> frank23, in fact it does matter a bit since if you only share the file you download you only upload to others who have parts of the file, and by uploading you advace faster in queue
<Unity> epp: frostwire
<slabby> how do i open it so it isnt read only?
<Bennett> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Unity> slabby: as root
<Bennett> yes that will do it
<slabby> ok
<ProN00b> epp, Unity, frostwire is a recent fork of limewire, it is the same
<frank23> ProN00b: yeah that's true, the better your upload, the more others will upload to you
<Bennett> sudo give you root access
<s|k> my kernel nvidia setting is not the same as the x setting is
<s|k> how do I fix that?
<GigaClon> can i get some help with gtkpod?
<s|k> I can't even load ubuntu
<epp> hmmmm, is frostwire fast?
<ProN00b> epp, check mutella, thats lightweight
<Kyral> GigaClon: whats wrong?
<Bill_in_VA> Hi.  I'm a total linux noob.  I can't get totem to play video on my ubuntu machine
<Kyral> !video
<ubotu> Kyral: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GigaClon> I add a folder to the ipod with gtkpod, it shows up in the list, I sync the ipod and its not in the ipod itself
<Kyral> ....
<ProN00b> epp, as i said its a recent fork of limewire meaning it is almost the same as limewire = also java ...
<epp> hmmm, is frostwire in apt?
<Kyral> GigaClon: like a music folder or a Data folder?
<slabby> ubotu tell me about pastebin
<epp> oh... crap
<aeolist> does ubuntu breezy run apt-get automatically?
<Kyral> aeolist: eh?
<Kyral> like in what case>
<aeolist> i found a apt-get -qq update running
<aeolist> however it is not on the crontab
<ProN00b> epp, check mutella, thats in my apt, also you can search apt with apt-cache search <something>
<Kyral> aeolist: did you tell Synaptic to do the Updates thing?
<GigaClon> music folder for the ipod itself
<Kyral> or is Update-Notifier running?
<Kyral> GigaClon: IIRC you have to select individual files
<Kyral> GigaClon: I don't think it recurses into directories
<aeolist> Kyral i told nothing to noone
<Kyral> aeolist: is Update-Notifier running?
<Bill_in_VA> I enabled multiverse and added the packages and totem still won't play my video files
<slabby> can someone have a look at my fstab please. When ubuntu loads it says failed by mount local drives. My fstab is here --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/973      Thanks
<Kyral> Bill_in_VA: try VLC
<Unity> Bill_in_VA: i prefer mplayer
<Kyral> Bill_in_VA: IMHO Totem Blows ;P
<Kyral> Bill_in_VA: Anything but Totem :P
<Bill_in_VA> ok i will try
<Kyral> Bill_in_VA: GXine is nice as well
<aeolist> Kyral, yes
<aeolist> update-notifier...
<oskude> slabby, are you using hoary ?
<Kyral> aeolist: its prolly update-notifier syncing the package cache to know if there are updates
<slabby> oskude: no breazy
<oskude> slabby, well, the error says that repo doesnt have that file you want
<aeolist> yeah, but a) shouldnt those automatic stuff be at the crontab b) how do i stop it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oskude: ad a 3 at the end of slabby's URL - he mis-typed it
<slabby> oops lol
<Kyral> aeolist: a) Crontab stuff is system level. b) Disable Update-Notifer
<oskude> slabby, and if your using breezy, you should not use hoary repos...
<HymnToLife> hi :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/ad/add/
<HymnToLife> anyone knows a tool to write on an ext2/3 partition from windows ?
<slabby> oskude, sorry what are repos?
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ProN00b> how can i update from breezy to dapper once it is released ?
<aeolist> Kyral, where do i disable it from
<aeolist> ?
<slabby> oskude, how am i using hoary repos?
<oskude> slabby, funny, you have added a custom repo and dont know what it is....
<Kyral> aeolist: Try Right Clicking on the System Tray Icon or looking in Admin -> <something..>
<oskude> slabby, where repo = reposity
<odat> hi everyone
<Unity> slabby: in your fstab, "unmask" should be "umask"
<WorldOfNerdcrapt> Does anyone know java well on this?
<slabby> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9733
<slabby> unity: which drive the ntfs or the vfat?
<odat> I have installed Ubuntu twice on the same machine and each time it needs to reboot after installation i encounter a Grub error 2
<aeolist> kyral, i am on dial-up and from time to time the repositories' lists disappear
<Kyral> aeolist: just disable it
<odat> i think i might be due to the ATA drives
<HymnToLife> aeolist> reload them :)
<odat> any suggestions
<odat> ?
<WorldOfNerdcrapt> how do you enable japanese fonts in java?
<aeolist> okie thanks
<HymnToLife> that's what apt-get update is for
<aeolist> yeah, but it takes like 10 mins
<pragun> ls
<pragun> oops
<Kyral> aeolist: to right click and select "Preferences"?
<oskude> slabby, both
<epp> mutella is a command line app....
<slabby> oskude: done
<slabby> oskude: think i will reboot now and try again
<benji> Anyone got a "Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP" to work?
<aeolist> kyral, no, the whole update thing takes a while on a dialup... gonna disable the update manager as soon as the process finishes
<ProN00b> epp, it has a browser interface, also command line apps pwn u ^^
<Kyral> ah
<^Ocean^> how Do i set my time ?
<epp> how do i make my dockapps open at startup so i dont have to run then everytime i restart.
<pragun> i'm having some sound difficulties if someone could please help me out
<pragun> volume control recognizes both intel hd audio and realtek alc880
<epp> ProN00b, Si... How do i run browser?
<crimsun> pragun: they're the same thing
<pragun> if i modify the intel one
<pragun> volume doesnt change
<aeolist> epp, you can edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<pragun> it only changes when i play with realtek
<odat> I have installed Ubuntu twice on the same machine and each time it needs to reboot after installation i encounter a Grub error 2
<mikebot> how can i uninstall a program???
<Mussorgsky> I have multiple versions of gcc installed... how can I select which one is called by 'gcc' ?
<crimsun> pragun: that's a known issue, fixed in dapper
<pragun> i am using dapper though
<pragun> 6.04
<benji> ^Ocean^: right click on the time and select ajust date and time
<tristanmike> mikebot, usually synaptic
<WorldOfNerdcrapt> just questions in here and the forum, few answers
<Trynemjoel> what's delete-command in terminal?
<crimsun> pragun: hmm, 2.6.15-17.24?
<aeolist> mikebot apt-get remove <package>
<pragun> not sure which one actually
<WoC> any neat way I can swap fb0 and fb1 ? somehow fb0 is vga16 and fb1 (which i like to use) is sisfb, any suggestions?
<max300_> does any1 know were i can find VBAG
<pragun> i updated it last night from a torrent
<^Ocean^> benji, it crash's when i do that... I get prompted to restart, close, inform developers
<pragun> how do i check the version
<chuckyp> mikebot, how'd you install it?
<pragun> besides it saying it on boot up
<mikebot> tristanmike, aeolist, thanks
<crimsun> pragun: uname -r
<mikebot> chuckyp, downloaded a zip
<slabby> Has anyone played Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory on Ubuntu?
<pragun> http://alsa.opensrc.org/AlsaDrivers
<pragun> oops
<pragun> 2.6.15-17-386
<Trynemjoel> what's delete-command in terminal?
<mikebot> chuckyp, it's limewire, i followed the directions on the ubuntu wiki
<chuckyp> mikebot, and what install from source via make make install etc...
<HymnToLife> Trynemjoel> rm
<Mussorgsky> I have multiple versions of gcc installed... how can I select which one is called by 'gcc' ?
<Trynemjoel> thanks
<Trynemjoel> what if its a directory?
* crimsun sighs
<mikebot> chuckyp, sorry?
<HymnToLife> add the -R parameter
<chuckyp> mikebot, if so go in to the directory where you extracted the zip and try make uninstall
<slabby> Has anyone played Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory on Ubuntu?
<R3linquish3r> What DLL's are needed for photoshop 7 in WINE?
<crimsun> pragun: amixer output to pastebin, please
<HymnToLife> (sudo) rm -R /pah/to/dir
<pragun> is pastebin a room?
<Trynemjoel> thanks for the help :)
<slabby> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<aeolist> with no windows
<pragun> oh ok
<HymnToLife> np
<pragun> lol
<pragun> thanks
<Unity> R3linquish3r: #wine might know
<ProN00b> epp, check the mutella page on how it works
<odat> I have installed Ubuntu twice on the same machine and each time it needs to reboot after installation i encounter a Grub error 2
<mikebot> chuckyp, not sure where i unzipped it
<R3linquish3r> Unity: thx
<benji> ^Ocean^: ah ok have you tried doing it with the date command in terminal?
<epp> ok...
<aeolist> odat, what is grub error 2?
<benji> ^Ocean^: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/udate.htm
<odat> aeolist, i dunno
<chuckyp> mikebot, well then whereis limewire
<pragun> crimsun
<pragun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9734
<chuckyp> mikebot, or use find to find it.
<oskude> odat, then ask the all knowing master for aswer 2 .... ;)
<aeolist> odat, have you checked the grub manual
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell mikebot about find
<HymnToLife> aeolist> will be hard if he cannot boot, eh...
<Mussorgsky> how do I select the version of gcc to use? can anyone help on this?
<aroticoz> damn damn damn
<Trynemjoel> Anyone know how to extract a RAR-series with "unrar-free" ? or maybe some alternative program that can do it?
<benji> Someone has to have installed a "Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP"!
<aroticoz> :|
<aeolist> hymntolife, the grub manual can be found online
<aroticoz> How can I stop unneeded services ???
<Unity> what is wine's irc channel?
<crimsun> Trynemjoel: you need unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<oskude> Trynemjoel, unrar-nonfree :)
<mikebot> chuckyp, thanks
<gmf> How do i configure my connection so i run it thru a gateway?
<Unity> aroticoz: rename the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<aeolist> odat, have you tried logging in with the live cd and doing a new grub install?
<odat> wow that help was incredible you guys should would for a tech support service
<odat> sheesh
<mike-e_> is it possible to play .wmv files on ubuntu?|
<aroticoz> How can I stop unneeded services ???
<slabby> Can anyone recommend a good download manager for ubuntu?
<crimsun> pragun: which adjusts the volume, 'PCM' or 'Front'?
<Unity> mike-e: yes with w32codecs
<rysiek|pl> mike-e: yep. restricted formats
<rysiek|pl> !tell mike-e about restricted formats
<mike-e_> hmm i have that installed
<Unity> slabby: wget maybe
<gmf> Anyone know how i configure my internet connection so i run it thru a gateway?
<rysiek|pl> !tell mike-e_ about restricted formats
<benji> slappy, use system moniter
<oskude> odat, well, your error description was not very usefull...
<Unity> mike-e: try through mplayer. mplayer has never failed me
<pragun> neither?
<benji> slappy, its in aplications System tols
<HymnToLife> gmf > sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun> pragun: changing either/both results in no change?+
<slabby> benji, thanks and the names slabby
<pragun> crimsun: if i select HDA Intel, and change PCM, nothing changes
<benji> slabby, lol sorry mate
<pragun> crimsun: if i change in volume control to Realtek, there is a "Volume" thingi..that does it
<benji> g2g
<sardopsycho> Does anyone have the link for the w32 codecs that support divx / xvid / mp3 etc...
<odat> oskude, i can not give a more detailed description because that is all the detail i have
<slabby> benji, did you say it was in synaptic? i cant find it
<mikebot> how can i see all the hardware ubuntu recognizes?
<Unity> ubotu tell sardopsycho about restictedformats
<Unity> =( i spelled it wrong
<gmf> if i've configured my ubuntu to run internet using ppoeconf and now dont want to use it how do i go back to ordinary dhcp without ppoe=?
<oskude> odat, http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+error+2&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<Unity> ubotu tell sardopsycho about restrictedformats
<pragun> crimsun: i'm trying to get my keyboard's volume/up down to work with realtek
<sardopsycho> there it is
<crimsun> pragun: no, I'm asking you to test with alsamixer directly
<slabby> benji, did you say it was in synaptic? i cant find it
<Unity> pragun: wow extra xeyboard buttons can actually work under linux?
<aeolist> where did odat go?
<aeolist> damn my searching the grub manual for him
<pragun> unity: mine do except they're changing the wrong thing
<HymnToLife> gmf > edit the /ect/network/interfaces file and change settings for eth0 (or whatever the hell your network connnection is)
<pragun> unity: dapper is doing it under system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<chuckyp> mikebot, or you can look at there site for unistall directions
<mikebot> chuckyp, thanks
<mikebot> chuckyp, okay, thanks
* Unity wonders if his suspend button works
<haller> hi. is there an option to make symlinks work for a nfs-share?
<pragun> crimsun: Front changes it
* Unity if it does, he is screwed
<pragun> turn it off then =)
<Trynemjoel> where can i get unrar-nonfree? i cant find it on sourceforge or by apt-cache search
<HymnToLife> !rar
<ubotu> hmm... rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<crimsun> pragun: right-click the volume control, choose preferences, and select 'Front'
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> !unrar
<slabby> benji, did you say it was in synaptic? i cant find it
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> mikebot, in the future you should keep anything you install from source in /usr/local/src or somewhere so you know wher it is.
<pragun> crimsun: ok, i right clicked vol control, it's under HDA Intel, and i clicked once on Front, what now?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
(pragun/#ubuntu) crimsun: irc died, sorry
(Kr4t05/#ubuntu) Wow
(Kr4t05/#ubuntu) Net-split from hell.
(pragun/#ubuntu) lol
(Kr4t05/#ubuntu) we done now?
* ompaul wonder about my isp
<flodine> anyone
<ompaul> !anyone
<flodine> hows dapper guys running better today
<pragun> hhmm crimsun still seems to be out in the cold
<R3linquish3r> i jsut installed photoshop 7 with wine.... how do i launch it?
<ompaul> ohh netsplit
<Hit3k> fun
<Hit3k> theres only 2 channels?
<ompaul> Hit3k, no I am in 10
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Hit3k> ok
<chuckyp> Hit3k, is server blowing up here or what?
<hydroksyde> damn
<Hit3k> oh they're +s
<hydroksyde> i though i was banned here...
<pragun> can anyone else help me? i'm having issues...the volume control on my keyboard modifies the volume for the wrong thing (HDA Intel) instead of RealTek ALC880...i ran alsamixer and if i edit "PCM" (which the vol keys on my keyboard modify), volume doesnt change, but if i change "front" with alsamixer...they work..help? =P
<chuckyp> anyone else having issues with freenode?
<ompaul> chuckyp, we all were
<Kr4t05> I'm doing a low-tech server build with Breezy, what do you guys recommend as a window manager?
<chuckyp> ompaul, ok just wanted to make sure.
#ubuntu 2006-03-10
<Kr4t05> Hoary*
<hydroksyde> chuckyp, there was just a netslit
<hydroksyde> err
<hydroksyde> netsplit
<chuckyp> Kr4t05, fluxbox icewm or xfce4
<Kr4t05> chuckyp: 128MB RAM, you think I could handle a KDE-lite?
<topyli> Kr4t05: servers don't need window managers
<Kr4t05> topyli: I'm a n00b
<Kr4t05> topyli: Let me be. :P
<chuckyp> Kr4t05, I dunno never messed with KDE-lite what type of cpu?
<R3linquish3r> i jsut installed photoshop 7 with wine.... how do i launch it?
<ompaul> Kr4t05, so update to 5.10 and do then install server xubuntu for the desktop you will need gdm and then >> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start<< away you go
<Kr4t05> chuckyp: Pentium 200MHz
<Seveas> freenode is seriously fucked up today...
<soundray> Kr4t05: are you coming from MS Windows?
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, wine <exe name>
<soundray> Language, Seveas!
<Kr4t05> soundray: Kinda-sorta
<Seveas> soundray, sorry, services isn't here - can't kick myself
<chuckyp> Kr4t05, I don't have much experience with KDE lite but check out XFCE and the others.  there are a ton of light weight window managers.
<Kr4t05> topyli: Ok
<R3linquish3r> chuckyp: I get: "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Photoshop.exe": Module not found"
<soundray> Kr4t05: icewm tries to be a bit similar and is small-footprint
<Kr4t05> chuckyp: Ok*
<ompaul> Seveas, :-)
<Hit3k> Kr4t05 try fluxbox
<Kr4t05> Hit3k: Aight
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
<Kr4t05> there it goes again.
<topyli> oh great
<R3linquish3r> wtf?
(chuckyp/#ubuntu) R3linquish3r, because its probably not in that directory look around in the .wine/c drive/  folder  I doubt ps would install into system 32.
<R3linquish3r> its not
<soundray> Seveas: you were right, there is no other word for it ;)
<rikai> splitting all over the place. :D
<R3linquish3r> checkyp: its in program files
<Seveas> soundray, "seriously fucked up" is the most accurate description I can think of
<Kr4t05> rikai: I think the server itself is dying.
<R3linquish3r> chuckyp: so why is wine loking in system32?
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, well then if you go to wherre the exe is then you just type wine photshop.exe or whatever.
<geneo93> someone running keylogger here
<soundray> Seveas: fubar
<ompaul> I think that will take several hours to figure out what do that
<rikai> R3linquish3r, ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<Seveas> soundray, snafu 
<R3linquish3r> chuckyp: so CD the directory?
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, yeah
<rikai> chuckyp, would he have a better time just asking in @winehq?
<ompaul> geneo93, it would not do that - most of us are on linux
<R3linquish3r> rikai: thx
<rikai> chuckyp, or even better, reading the manual for wine. ~.~;
<chuckyp> rikai, yeah but who reads manuals anymore lmao.  Thats the first place I would look lol.
<rikai> chuckyp, i thought you were serious when you said that first bit, lol.
<geneo93> ompaul:  i keep getting lilo warnings to use port 8001
<ompaul> Seveas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic have a look at that
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
<Seveas> ok, this is worse than completely fucked up
<chuckyp> rikai, nah being sarcastic about all the people that come in here before even googling or going to the develeopers site. 
<geneo93> ompaul:  and getting disconnected
<R3linquish3r> rikai i do "cd /.wine/drive_c/Program\Files/Adobe/Photoshop\7.0"?
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, you do what ever you want perhaps check out the appdb on winehq?
<ompaul> hmm well this time I am on 8001 but I don't have one of those funny routers nor to do I run windows
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<rikai> R3linquish3r, err, tere shoudl be a \ and a space whereever teres a psace in a directory name.
<rikai> so
<ompaul> Seveas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic have a look at that will ya
<geneo93> doesn't it seem like 400 users are missing
<R3linquish3r> chuckyp: alright man thx
<Seveas> ompaul, tomorrow if you don't mind
<rikai> R3linquish3r, cd /.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Adobe/Photoshop\ 7.0
<rikai> err
<rikai> R3linquish3r, cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Adobe/Photoshop\ 7.0
<R3linquish3r> rikai: there we go
<R3linquish3r> rikai: thx
<rikai> np
<ompaul> Seveas, yeah no worries if this thing goes bottoms up again I may head off
<R3linquish3r> rikai: got it thanks alot
<Seveas> ompaul, it'll happen soon ;)
<rikai> np o/
<rikai> R3linquish3r, after that, you should jsut be able to do wine Photoshop.exe
<rikai> or whatever the name of the photoshop exe is.
<R3linquish3r> rikai: alright thx
<Kr4t05> OK
<Kr4t05> What does "GRUB Geom Error" mean?
<R3linquish3r> rikai: do u no were i can find a way to make a desktop shortcut?
<chuckyp> R3linquish3r, tab key is your friend in linux.
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* [#canonical]  Bad channel key
* #launchpad  You need to be identified to join that channel
* #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged  Forwarding to another channel
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#gantry] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#gantry]  Yarr!!! You will hang from the gantry or walk the plank!!!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-unregged]  This is NOT #ubuntu but a channel to counter spambot attacks! Register your nick (www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup), identify (use your nickserv password as server password) and join #ubuntu (And LEAVE this channel) If you still cannot join: /msg Seveas
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(s|k/#ubuntu-unregged) JESUS FUCKING CHRIST
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* #canonical-ops is desynced from herbert.freenode.net at 12:12am
<pragun> LOl
(Knorrie/#ubuntu-unregged) wtf
(s|k/#ubuntu-unregged) IM TIRED OF THIS
(Skwid_/#ubuntu-unregged) wtf
<pragun> haha 200 people already
<Kr4t05> ...
<bluefoxicy> what the fucking crap
<Chousuke> oooooooooooooooooooooo kay.
<Kr4t05> This sucks
<pragun> going on 250 joins since i came in like...30 seconds ago
<Kr4t05> We done?
<LeeJunFan> man wtf?
<bluefoxicy> bull shit
<bluefoxicy> there are not this many people.
<bluefoxicy> kill the fucking spambots
<HymnToLife> that's one hell of a netsplit lol
<rikai> haha
<Seveas> omfg
<Knorrie> holy moly!!
<Seveas> n kmot iedereen hier :S
<geneo93> this i driving me nuts
<maxkelley> yay
<Knorrie> Seveas: hey! :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-unregged:crimsun] : Bear with Freenode as it experiences Hatfuls of Rain.
<Drac|Laptop> bluefoxicy: I SERVER WENT DOWN
<bluefoxicy> Seveas why the hell are you here
<s|k> I can't get into the really channel
<ploom> netsplit?
<Seveas> EVERYBODY OUT
<maxkelley> oigh.
<Drac|Laptop> A*
<bluefoxicy> you belong in #ubuntu don't you
<Knorrie> LOL
<R3linquish3r> chuckyp: what does tab do?
<Kr4t05> Okay
<maxkelley> ok, seveas..
<crimsun> Seveas: those of us who are identified are automatically punted back in here.
<R3linquish3r> im lost.....
<Drac|Laptop> FREENODE IS UNDER ATTACK
<Seveas> crimsun, no
<Seveas> it's the +J
<Kr4t05> Someone tell me what "GRUB Geom Error" means?
<Seveas> FUCKING SERVERS KEEP RESETTING IT
<s|k> :|
<crimsun> Seveas: right
<s|k> I can't load x windows on Ubuntu, I get this error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but this X module is version 1.0.8178.
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [+m]  by Seveas
<Seveas> OUT
<Seveas> #ubuntu is open again
<Seveas> and the next freenode admin i get my hands on dies
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-unregged:crimsun] : This is NOT #ubuntu. /part, then /join #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [+i]  by Seveas
* [129-CarNagE]  was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* [D-Coy] Adam was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* [Leo]  was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* __Ace__ was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* __Lamont__ was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
<crimsun> woops.
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* DapperDrake was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* _DeFi was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* _eins was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* _luckie_ was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* _max_ was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* _mindspin was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* _tester_ was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ablyss was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* adlr was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ajeen was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* akai was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* aldren was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* crimsun was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ogra was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* tritium was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Ubugtu was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* alheim was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* AMDXP was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* androxxl was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* AndyR was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* AngryElf was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* antix was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Ashly was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* AskHL was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* asw was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* auk was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Bilange was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bina was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bipolar was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bit_seqz was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bitox was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Bjoern-Erik was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* blitznl was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* BlueEagle was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bluszcz was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bobble was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bpuccio was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* brettcar was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bryanl was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bshumate was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bunta was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* buny was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* c0f was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* c_rippa was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* calc was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* avalost was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* avdi was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* b_e_n_z was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* babo was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bachler was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* BasL was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* BenC was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* benplaut was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* beyond was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* BhAaD was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* bobslaede was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* caplink811_log was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* carthik_away was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ccharles was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* cedric was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* cedricshock was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* cfedde was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* cfk was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* chr1z was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* chromakode was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* comfrey was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Creeture was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Croperz was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Crowbar was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* crypticvoid was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ctd was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* cycom was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Cyorxamp was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* D1 was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* D4-1e9i0n_nux_3x was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* d5rt was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* dan was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Davey` was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* david was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* daxxar was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* dechar was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* dli was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* docta_v was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* dos000 was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* dr-slizer was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Dr_J was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* dra was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Drac[Server]  was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Drac|Laptop was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* DreamEater was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* xtr was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* xtr-II was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* xxenon was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* yacc was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* yalu was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Yango was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ydo was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* z0rz was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* zarephath was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* zenrox was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* zenwhen was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Trewas was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Trinisan was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* tristanmike was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* trygve was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* tswiah was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* tuomasi was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* tuopppi was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* Tweakin was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* tyler was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* ubotu was kicked off #Ubuntu-unregged by Seveas (Seveas)
* #ubuntu-unregged #ubuntu  Forwarding to another channel
<th0rndike> helllo ppl
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geneo93: Ubuntu hasn't used XFree86 since Warty... o_O
<JohnP789> I've got a freenx problem.  When I connect to my server, the client shows a window for a fraction of a second then exits.  How do I fix it?
<th0rndike> guys anyone can give me a hand? trying to use pthread.h but im told that it doesnt exist... any packages i should add?
<ubuntu> mother fuckers
<nrg88> hi, i wan't to unmount hda5, but it sais: umount: /media/hda5: device is busy
<ubuntu> fuck
<ubuntu> fuckers
<geneo93> PuMpErNiCkLe:  i had to mkdir in dapper for xfree86 and copy contenets of x11 to it
<ubuntu> shit
<ubuntu> dfgfgh
<ubuntu> fghfdgh
<ubuntu> dfsghfdgh
<ubuntu> dfhg
<ubuntu> gh
<ubuntu> gh
<ubuntu> gh
<ubuntu> gh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nrg88> ubuntu, !?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<ubuntu> gh
<ubuntu> gh
<th0rndike> dam flooder
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=gran@*.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by ompaul
* ubuntu was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<gmf_> could someone show me an /etc/network/interface file with standarn dhcp configuration on 1 network card?
<avu> what an original troll...
<Morg> How do I tell Synaptic to "Completely Remove" all packages that are currently not installed?
<ompaul> th0rndike, sudo apt-get install build-essential
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nrg88> hi, i want to unmount hda5, but it sais: umount: /media/hda5: device is busy
<glick> excuse me does anyone know if mac OSX supports reiserfs filesystems
<Morg> I'm running low on HD space.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geneo93: That's really weird.
<pragun> crimsun: yt?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glick: Not that I know of.
<glick> damn
<crimsun> pragun: amixer -c0 sset 'Master',0 27
<geneo93> PuMpErNiCkLe:  have you tried dapper and nvidia yet
<crimsun> pragun: something like that
<Stormx2> Heya
<adam_> what's the best ppp frontend?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geneo93: No, I'm waiting for about RC2 - I had too many unfortunate experiences trying unstable Breezy to do the same with something as big as Dapper.
<adam_> gnome-ppp isn't working
<ompaul> folks any chance that those who want talk about dapper would take it to #ubuntu+1 thanks
<geneo93> PuMpErNiCkLe:  i'm using dapper ATM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<pragun> crimsun: didnt work with 'Master': unable to find control and replacing that with 'Front'...changes vol control
<PuMpErNiCkLe> geneo93: cont in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ompaul> geneo93, please :-)
<th0rndike> man
<th0rndike> i get this:
<th0rndike>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<th0rndike> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<crimsun> pragun: no, use your mixer element.
<pragun> crimsun: multimedia keyboard buttons still can't change vol
<phrizer> Hm, any suggestions of some software similiar to 'goldwave', but for linux, that is, some audio proccessing software with a gui?
<ompaul> th0rndike, sudo apt-get install (mea cupla)
<crimsun> pragun: no, you have to write a script to change it
<pragun> crimsun: "amixer -c0 sset 'Front',0 27"
<th0rndike> hehehe ok
<pragun> a script to change it?
<pragun> so theres no easy way to do this?
<zarephath> Ok so I have all kinds of trouble with this onboard ATI Xpress 200...I talked to tech support and they claim that the type of slot in the motherboard is called a PCI Express 16X slot...corresponding to the type of video card...how much trouble would a  GeForce video card be? He suggested either the 4000 or 5200...I don't really need dual vga outs on the card...but I guess the 4000 card comes that way for dual display..suggestio
<zarephath> ns people?
<th0rndike> get same thing :S
<geneo93> PuMpErNiCkLe:  i'm in there also just stoped here to see what was going on with freenode
<crimsun> pragun: not unless you exchange the front and pcm elements, which is a quirk, and I'm a bit busy atm
<pragun> ok
<Psi-Jack> Okay.. This is starting to SERIOUSLY get on my nerves.
<pragun> if you get time, can you just drop me a line? (pragun@gmail.com)
<Shed> zarephath, are you looking to buy a new graphics card?
<pragun> theres no rush
<Psi-Jack> What is it about resolvconf that keeps destroying my resolv.conf file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zarephath: It's been my experience that nVidia is very reliable.  (I'm using a 6600GT AGP right now.)
<Grumbatz> DCC SEND string 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577B1B90.versanet.de]  by Ubugtu
<Psi-Jack> And.. WHY? :)
* Grumbatz was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<ompaul> eno-away, dont mark yourself away - do /away nbame
<Snake__> Omg
<zarephath> Shed: Yes...
<Shed> zarephath, here are some NVIDIA PCIex graphics cards: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/nvidia_PCI_Express.html
<th0rndike> any other ideas?
<zarephath> PuMpErNiCkLe: Ok but out of the box and ubuntu can handle it with no problems? I don't want to have to recompile the kernel, redo source code..blah
<ompaul> th0rndike, u got updates running or synaptic or something?
<zarephath> Shed thanks:
<lilo> got to hate that
<epp> hey, whats the best server for amule?
<th0rndike> loooool
<th0rndike> i was trying to understand what was the process
<th0rndike> but missed the synaptic window
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zarephath: Yeah, it'll work out of the box.  You may want to switch from the default nv driver to the official nvidia one (for performance, mostly), but that's easy and well-documented.
<th0rndike> ok lets see if it compiles now
<cinder> how can I change default size of icons in desktop?
<gmf_> could someone please help me with my netywork, i want to use ordinary dhcp to connect internet but i've configured to use ppoe and now i dont want ppoe but i dont know how to remove it and use ordinary dhcp again
<gmf_> please help
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: You handy?
<zarephath> Great...looks like I am off to Fry'
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: not particularly, I'm chasing a gst0.10 bug
<zarephath> Fry's electronics to get me a new card..heh
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: D'oh. heh.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zarephath: Awesome. :)
<epp> hey, whats the best server for amule? None of them will let me download anything...
<NoUse> gmf_ can you use synaptic to remove the pppoe package?
<zarephath> CYA..thanks for the advice folks!
<ompaul> lilo it is not a matter of hate something, its just loath it with every fiber?
<cinder> how can I change default size of icons in desktop?
<Seveas> lilo, servers kept resetting +J even though I removed that mode MULTIPLE TIMES
<Seveas> lilo, that is severely annoying - 2/3 of the channel is missing
<liable> be thankfull.. quiet time :)
<Seveas> I'm not thankful - I'm very annoyed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wtf
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Join flood o_O
<samIarent> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129445 -any advice?
<oklinux> what program do I play dvd disc with ?
<ompaul> PuMpErNiCkLe, no we are just going back to where we were
<Seveas> PuMpErNiCkLe, no, I'm kicking everyone out on -unregged
<Seveas> thank god most of them do auto-rejoin
<GeodesicGnome> I'm running 5.10 w/kernel 2.6.12-9.  Where can I find the kernel source to match?
<ompaul> Seveas, want a hand?
<samIarent> particularly a useful driver to use in that situation, Ndiswrapper's wiki is doing nothing for me
<chuckyp> GeodesicGnome, apt
<Seveas> ompaul, 300+ down, 20 to go
<epp> hey, whats the best server for amule? None of them will let me download anything...
<ompaul> Seveas, is that a no? ;-0
<Kr4t05> !xfce
<ubotu> hmm... xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<cinder> epp, check your firewall
<Morg> Is there any way to clear space on my hard drive by "completely" removing uninstalled packages?
<YogSothoth> Hi
<GeodesicGnome> apt what?  Tried that but all I find is 2.6.11
<YogSothoth> Need to say it:
<ompaul> Kr4t05, I was saying that and gdm need to be installed
<Kr4t05> ompaul: Right
<Seveas> indeed
<YogSothoth> I really don't like the new human theme "glassy"
<Kr4t05> ompaul: It's not in the Hoary repos
<YogSothoth> (using dapper draker flightcd4 with latest updates)
<Kr4t05> ompaul: I'll need to add universe and multiverse via terminal?
<ompaul> Kr4t05, before I said that I said update to 5.10
<humon> when i do "sudo mount -t smbfs //dimension/Media /mnt/DIMENSION/Media" i get an error saying "4167: session setup failed: ERRDOS - 71
<humon> ". what am i doing wrong?
<AndyR> Kr4t05, why are you still using hoary?
<chuckyp> samIarent, what do you mean its doing nothing for you?
<Kr4t05> AndyR: Old machine.
<Kr4t05> !update
<ubotu> Kr4t05: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chuckyp> samIarent, they have exact instructions and list which drivers to use and where to get them.
<ompaul> Kr4t05, then your up to date before you start and all stuff is news
<Kr4t05> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper remember it may break Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Kr4t05> There
<ompaul> Kr4t05, msg the bot and the bot will msg you - but do the update from where you are now, if you go further you will have a lot more downloading then
<AndyR> in my exp breezy runs better than hoary in old comps
<Hi^gh^Life> I have the nforce410 chipset and I installed the new drivers from nvidea but my onboard sound still wont work    Would also having a Sound Blaster X-Fi inside this computer screw it up?
<Hi^gh^Life> and if so how could i fix it?
<samIarent> eh, so... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129445 -I hate to sound persistant, I realise that other people have problems to, but any suggestions?
<Kr4t05> ...
<ompaul> AndyR, the pendant in me says you should have said, "in my experiance 5.10 runs better on older hardware than 5.04, and it is big step up in performance"
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> Question
<ompaul> Kr4t05, ask it - your just a spammer atm :)
<AndyR> ompaul, thats what i meant :)
<KsiLaptop> Hello, anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on an Adaptec 2010S ZCR RAID array?
<Kr4t05> My printer is connected to a Windows machine, and I want to print something from my Kubuntu box, how to I get the shared printer to work?
<chuckyp> samIarent, follow the ndiswrapper wiki.  But at a quick glance it appears that you are using the wrong commands first second it appears that the hardware is not being detected.
<ompaul> Kr4t05,  offer it over samba
<Kr4t05> ?
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell Kr4t05 about samba
<_epp> how would i get my dock apps to start on boot so i dont have to run them every time i start my computer?
<Hi^gh^Life> any one know if the X-Fi would interfere with my onboard
<KsiLaptop> I can load the i20_block driver and actually install it, however, when it gets to grub installing it can't find a BIOS entry or something.
<mwe> Kr4t05: there is a great wiki on wiki.ubuntu.com explaining it
<KsiLaptop> *i2o
<miki1> hello everyone
<Hi^gh^Life> i havent been able to get my sound working and i really need it
<Luke> Hey guys. When I use the nvidia drivers and ubuntu stock kernel, if i exit X.org my framebuffer freezes with weird colors all over
<Luke> anyone know how to fix this?
<enrico_> Moinse
<Kr4t05> ompaul: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Cyorxamp> umm, something very bizzare happened earlier? seveas?
<_epp> how would i get my dock apps to start on boot so i dont have to run them every time i start my computer?
<KsiLaptop> anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on an Adaptec 2010S ZCR RAID array?
<chuckyp> Luke, dont' exit X
<Seveas> Cyorxamp, yes, very bizarre indeeed but please move on with life and forget it 
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, network fell over
<chuckyp> lol
<odat> anyone able to help with a grub error 2 error
<enrico_> ?? Germany Ubuntu Users ??
<Cyorxamp> k
<Luke> chuckyp: how will I use my framebuffer then?
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ompaul> !de
<Hi^gh^Life> would there be some kind of command that i would have to type in after i install the nvidea chipset drivers to start my sound?
<chuckyp> Luke, I'm just messing with you there are fb settings you can pass.
<HymnToLife> !de
<pundai> hey, howcome suspend to disk doesnt restart my session on power up
<th0rndike> w00t looks like it works
<th0rndike> thx a lot man
<ompaul> Kr4t05, why are you installing samba?
<Luke> chuckyp: what'd you mean?
<odat> anyone able to help with a grub error 2 error
<Kr4t05> ompaul: For my printer
<_epp> how would i get my dock apps to start on boot so i dont have to run them every time i start my computer?
<ompaul> Kr4t05, you should be dist upgrading first
<chuckyp> Luke, try putting vga=normal in your grub.conf
<Luke> chuckyp: the weird thing is, if i use a custom kernel with the same exact X config then it works. it just doesnt like the stock kernel
<Kr4t05> ompaul: No, this box is at 5.10
<_epp> ompaul, what was the way you said to get my dock apps to start on boot?
<ompaul> Kr4t05, okay
<chuckyp> Luke, oh well I dunno then.
<Luke> chuckyp: alrighty, that'll need a reboot though no?
<HymnToLife> ompaul> to share files, most likely...
<chuckyp> Luke, use the custom kernel
<Luke> chuckyp: it has other problems tho... like i cant mount more than once per boot
<Luke> chuckyp: i'd rather just stay in X than not be able to mount things =)
<ompaul> _epp, system preferences sessions and the third tab
<marc_> startkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lee9-d9bbda1e.pool.mediaWays.net]  by Ubugtu
* marc_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<samIarent> so I take it that I'm making some egregious oversight not worthy of response?
<chuckyp> Luke, no i was kidding about the staying in x thing.  I thought I read about people putting vga=normal in there grub.conf for problems with fb and nvidia.  I could be wrong I would google it first.
<mwe> Kr4t05: you don't need the samba server to access your windows printer
<Luke> chuckyp: well that will still help. I need something new to google for =)
<KsiLaptop> I'm thinking no one is dumb enough to actually use ubuntu for a mission-critical server...
<Luke> chuckyp: thanks
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, ubuntu is well suited for mission critical servers...
<chuckyp> Luke, np i'm sure someone else has experienced your problem its just a matter of finding them.
<_epp> ompaul, cant find that... im in fluxbox.
<odat> anyone able to help with a grub error 2 error
<FlannelKing> Anyone have any experience using libcaca?
<mwe> Kr4t05: to fix your version problem, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, probably
<chuckyp> Luke, I used to have that issue with my laptop but after loading proper drivers for my card it went away.
<ompaul> _epp, don't know fluxbox - that is not what I run on any of the machines here
<KsiLaptop> Seveas: Then why can't I install it on a Supermicro Opteron 275 motherboard, with an Adaptec 2010S ZCR Card, and broadcom NetXtreme hardware without jumping through a crapload of hoops? Keep in mind this is for a client so I'm not doing this for myself.
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, no idea
<KsiLaptop> Seveas: Want to help then?
<Luke> chuckyp: proper? you were using something wrong?
<KsiLaptop> I seem to be ignored by everyone else.
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, sure, be a bit more specific about the problems and maybe I can help
<Kr4t05> mwe: How do I access my Windows printer without samba?
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, do u know anything bout the gnome menu and/or the whole .desktop files thing?
<_epp> anyone know fluxbox?
<mwe> Kr4t05: there is a great wiki on wiki.ubuntu.com explaining it
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, got a conundrum :P
<samIarent> well, it's a channel with a lot of people...but I haven't gotten so much as a line of response </hypocrite>
<chuckyp> Luke, It was really goofy with vesa drivers. and switching resolutions etc... it was flipping on my laptop's lcd.
<HymnToLife> KsiLaptop> if no one answer maybe that's becaue no one knows the answer
<KsiLaptop> Seveas: Ok, I can load the i2o_block module just fine, which lets me see the array, but once I try to install grub, it says there's no BIOS entry for the drive
<mwe> Kr4t05: the server is for sharing linux to windows
<mwe> Kr4t05: you need the client tools
<cinder> samIarent, maybe no one knows the answer
<_epp> anyone use flux box or any other kind of box?
<cinder> HymnToLife, :(
<cinder> HymnToLife, :)
<Kr4t05> mwe: ?
<samIarent> quite possible, but I think it a routine problem
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, i2o support in Ubuntu pre-Dapper is very very flaky - that serious bug shoud be solved in Dapper
<cinder> _epp, sed a lot flux, wassap?
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, and yes, this is very annoying - I agree
<mwe> Kr4t05: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for printing
<samIarent> I'm merely asking for the right driver to install, or perhaps confirmation that my adapter/usb port is b0rked
<HymnToLife> lol cinder :)
<KsiLaptop> So, I should recommend CentOS to my client? Because this is kind of a show stopper.
<Kr4t05> mwe: Yeah
<_epp> cinder, ever ran wm dock apps?
* cwillu giggles
<Kr4t05> mwe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter << That?
<Luke> chuckyp: weird. the thing is i'm using the regular nvidia drivers -  maybe i just need to reinstall them
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, if it needs to be deployed now: definitely do not recommend Ubuntu
<emanuel> rghfgh
<KsiLaptop> Sounds good.
<cwillu> for some reason, I had convinced myself a while back that i815 couldn't be accelerated on linux
<cinder> _epp, like gkrellm?
<cwillu> you have no idea (any of you) how much it tickles me to see antsearch running smoothly :)
<johnny> hi i have a problem installing ubuntu i get this message during the install "there was a problem reading data from the CDROM" do you know
<emanuel> no entiendo nada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<johnny> how to solve it
<ompaul> samIarent, I don't know the answer so I can't tell you but I don't say no cos that is spamming the channel, I don't do wireless (see I read it) I have one weak thing but I don;t think it is right so if you try it and it fails so be it, click on system - admin - networking and click on the card and tell it to activate but I don't think you need to do that - there ya go
<samIarent> yes
<Seveas> emanuel, english please
<cinder> emanuel, q pasa papa
<samIarent> it's not a clean burn
<Seveas> cinder, english please
<emanuel> q es esto???
<ompaul> !es
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %emanuel!*@*]  by Seveas
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_epp> cinder, i dunno... i just need these apps like wmwave, wmbatppc, etc. to run on boot.
<cinder> Seveas, tried to help this dude
<mwe> Kr4t05: yeah that one
<_epp> cinder, otherwise i have to run them everytime i boot up my pc.
<cinder> _epp, u have to create a file
<cinder> in .fluxbox dir
<cinder> name
<Overand> I have a user who I added to a group, and a directory that is set properly (664)  *my* account can write to this directory, his can't, but when i do 'adduser hisusername thegroup' it informs me he's already a member.
<HymnToLife> johnny> bad CD obvioulsy
<HymnToLife> remember to md5sum the ISO before burning it
<_epp> cinder, that does what?
<ompaul> _epp, stick them in a script and call them when you launch your session
<HymnToLife> and burn at low speeed
<KsiLaptop> Seveas: Thanks for your help, I do appreciate it. I'm going to see if I can't get some Broadcom drivers installed for this NIC.
<Seveas> Overand, you need 775, directories should be +x
<Overand> Seveas: ah, I didn't know that.  let me check it
<johnny> HymnTolife, i already did the md5sum and the cd was ok
<cinder> i cannot remember the name
<Overand> er, yeah, it's 775, my bad
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, I have a broadcom netextreme on my laptop that works out of the box
* farous thinks lots of ops today a bit unusual ;)
<cinder> ask in irc.freenode.net #fluxbox
<chuckyp> Luke, I just thought of something else if ubuntu is using a graphical boot there are problems too
<_epp> ompaul, have an example file?
<Seveas> farous, we're a bit 'agitated' now, indeed
<johnny> HymnTolife, nd that's the theird cd i'm burning
<cyrain> greetings
<Overand> Seveas: it's +x, right, +x is neccesary to get into the dir at all.  HE can read the files, but he can't create or modify any.
<cyrain> can someone help me configure a vnc server
<HymnToLife> johnny> did you md5sum the burned CD ?
<cyrain> ?
<KsiLaptop> Seveas: This is the 5700something
<Overand> I've also closed down and re-opened the various instances of bash (inside screen)
<HymnToLife> waybe it got corrupted during burning
<Luke> chuckyp: AAAH! thats it!
<odat> anyone able to help with a grub error 2 error
<gnomefreak> did it lighten up any?
<Luke> chuckyp: with my custom kernel i didnt have the graphical boot
<johnny> HymnTolife, yep th burned cd
<cyrain> I just want to change the resolution, all else works
<Seveas> KsiLaptop, 0000:02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<Luke> chuckyp: you are a genious - i garuntee that is the problem
<farous> Seveas: i hope all is well i know there are always ops but first seen you all at once and setting yourselves as ops. Won't talk about it anymore :)
<mwe> Overand: and 'groups' as that user confirms that he is a member?
<HymnToLife> funny...
<farous> so who was asking for fluxbox
<KsiLaptop> Seveas: Well damn. This is on a Supermicro motherboard.
<_epp> farous, me.
<farous> _epp: what do you want to do with it
<HymnToLife> seems silly but did you check if it's clean (fingrprints and such) ?
<Seveas> lemme check my supermicro
<Overand> mwe: that's odd, it doesn't show him there when he runs 'groups'
<Overand> let me re-add
<chuckyp> Luke, yeah i just remembered while out smoking I had the same problem with fedora's graphical boot messing up fb
<_epp> farous, i have some dockapps that i need to be ran evertime i boot so i dont have to run them... i just want them to be there when i start fluxbox.
<Seveas> ah, that's intel  nvm
<ompaul> _epp, first line #!/bin/sh second line command you want run third another one and so on then you call it "my.sh" or something you can even call it "evilfred" and then you run the command chmod 744 evilfred and then well you type ./evilfred when you log into your session
<mwe> Overand: you need to log him out and back in
<johnny> HymnTolife, yeah i didi check to see if it was clean, i think the prob come from the installer
<Overand> mwe: all of his various logins, incl. inside irssi etc?
<Overand> will do
<farous> _epp open .fluxbox dir and there is a startup file
<johnny> HymnTolife, beacause i have the same prob with debian
<_epp> farous, thanks.
<cyrain> no takers ;) ?
<HymnToLife> that would be the first time I see it...
<farous> _epp: just add them there do not forget the & at the end of each command
<HymnToLife> so maybe it's a problem with your drive
<ompaul> !refresh
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<HymnToLife> did you try another one ?
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> cyrain, ^^
<cyrain> yes !
<_epp> farous, where is fluxbox loacted?
<johnny> HymnTolife, this is my third dvd
<jonolsonroll2000> Got to love ubotu ;)
<cyrain> thx
<cyrain> I'll have a lok
<_epp> farous, usr/share/fluxbox?
<farous> _epp do you mean the .fluxbox hidden dir
<farous> _epp depend how you insalled it
<HymnToLife> ubotu rocks :p
<Kr4t05> mwe: The printer on my Windows box is a Lexmark z611, it isn't on the list here. :/
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<_epp> farous, aprt
<_epp> apt
<HymnToLife> johnny> well I really don't know then...
<johnny> HymnTolife, ok thanks anyway
<Overand> mwe: that worked, thanks
<farous> _epp dpkg -L fluxbox  use tab completition for ver. will tell you where everything is
<jonolsonroll2000> I have one of those no linux driver printers :(  It's my new paperweight ;)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is your server down or is it just me? its timing out
<mwe> Overand: yw
<cyrain> -->ubotu
<Seveas> gnomefreak, which?
<cyrain> doesn't help much
<cyrain> the ubuntu is a server without a screen but I setted up Xorg anyway for remote admin via vnc
<mwe> !tell Kr4t05 about printing
<gnomefreak> Seveas: users.lichtsnel.nl breezy-seveas
<mwe> Kr4t05: look through that
<Seveas> gnomefreak, that mirror seems down indeed - pick another
<Kr4t05> mwe: I already looked. It's not there.
<NRG88> hi, the network monitor shows 0, why?
<gnomefreak> ok ty sir
<NRG88> i'm using gnome
<Kr4t05> mwe: Looks like I'm fucked either way.
<ompaul> cyrain, then its vnc not X you want to talk about
<Kr4t05> great
<ompaul> Kr4t05, langauge
<NRG88> but firestarter shows the network usage
<Cyorxamp> Kr4t05, ignore ompaul  :P
<Kr4t05> ompaul: Sorry.
<_epp> farous, fluxbox.cat?
<NRG88> the internet is on eth0
<jonolsonroll2000> Hmm, something weird here.  The Wizard for creating a letter freezes OpenOffice.
<farous> _epp just tell me exactly in detail what you want to do so i can be of more help
<NRG88> anyone can help me with the networkmonitor?
<ompaul> Kr4t05, have a look at the web pages the bot has send again, they are usually okay
<_epp> farous, just want these apps to start with fluxbox
<Auckland_Pig>  Please help. I have sound card problems... I can play music and watch movies well. But cant change the volume in task bar...
<Munchkinguy> Hello
<mkane12> hey....i'm new to linux. can anybod help me with some commands to get started?
<farous> _epp and i told you how to do it. Open <nautilus> then press <ctrl H >to see hidden files. Goto <.fluxbox> dir. AS you are there click on <startup> file
<_epp> kk
<jonolsonroll2000> mkane12, What do you mean?  Like common commands?
<ompaul> mkane12, have a look at http://docs.ubuntu.com
<mkane12> ompaul thanx
<ompaul> mkane12, np
<farous> _epp: then look at the file and follwo the examples. Ex to add <gaim> add a line <gaim &>
<Munchkinguy> Could someone tell me what to type in the terminal to install a printer? For example, in Red Hat, you type "redhat-config-printer-gui"
<ompaul> Munchkinguy, you got a gui?
<Auckland_Pig>  Please help. I have sound card problems... I can play music and watch movies well. But cant change the volume in task bar...
<Munchkinguy> I'll be using Xubuntu
<_epp> there is no startup in "/home/epp/.fluxbox"
<farous> Munchkinguy: gnome-cups-manager
<ompaul> Munchkinguy, right click on the desktop and choose the printer tools from there
<farous> _epp ok wait will tell you where to get the startup script
<cyrain> -->ompaul
<ompaul> Munchkinguy, under setup
<QMario> Hello ompaul, Seveas, tritium, and Ubugtu!!! ;)
<_epp> farous, ok thx sorry for the hassle
<cyrain> I chatted with the bot but got not much help :)
* ompaul runs screaming
<_epp> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Munchkinguy> ompaul: I remember the last time I did that (I'm not using Xubuntu now), there was no "add new printer" button.
<QMario> Ompaul, where are you?
<ompaul> Munchkinguy, there is a setup tools
* QMario gets ompaul.
<odat> anyone able to help with a grub error
<odat> anyone able to help with a grub error 2
<ompaul> QMario, not now its been a lonnng day
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell odat about grub
<farous> epp_ that is really strnage it should have been generated when you first run fluxbox
<_epp> farous,,, yeah its not there...
<sohmc_windows> I've been having a terrible day...I've been trying to get firefox working correctly to no avail...
<jonolsonroll2000> Hmm, where is the config file to change what I want to start up when gnome starts?
<jonolsonroll2000> sohmc_windows, What's wrong with Firefox?
<sohmc_windows> I'm getting a segmentation fault when I try to start firefox.  Doing a search told me the problem with SCIM, but I don't have it installed...at least from what I can tell
<farous> _epp: can you type this command in a terminal < locate fluxbox |grep start
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, u using dapper?
<Elad_> !tell me about internet
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: dapper?  I don't know what that is but I'll check...
<jonolsonroll2000> He means..the dapper version of Ubuntu
<jonolsonroll2000> The beta Ubuntu if you will.
<_epp> farous, /usr/share/man/man1/startfluxbox.1.gz
<_epp> /usr/bin/startfluxbox
<sohmc_windows> jonolsonroll2000:: thanks
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: no, I'm using badger
<gnomefreak> sohmc_windows: lsb_release -a will tell you what your on
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, if you have to ask your not :-) what happend to your firefox did you try to upgrade it or something
<Elad_> HELP this is the first time I am using my laptop where there is no router and I just found up - I have NO idea how to connect to the net (where do I insert username and password)!!!
<farous> epp than you should create the file yourself. I will give you a post of my file on the pastebin look through it if you want
<wd3> hey everyone i just installed ubuntu and during loading for the first time it's asking for username and pass well after i put in the info it stays at root $ why?
<_epp> ok thx
<_epp> farous, ok thx
<farous> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: well, both the on-board firefox is not working as well as a freshly downloaded version
<wd3> holycow what's up
<sohmc_windows> both are giving me segemtnation faults
<ompaul> !ff1.5
<jonolsonroll2000> wd3, What kernel are you booting?
<ruzgar> hello
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ruzgar> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<holycow> wd3, lunch, u?
<holycow> ;)
<jonolsonroll2000> wd3, Because if you boot...the recovery mode kernel, You'll automatically be .. root.
<wd3> same
<sohmc_windows> thanks ubotu...I'm talking about both the installed version (1.0.7) as well as the new version
<farous> _epp i compiled fluxbox myself did not like how slow the one in the repos is. I think also i made some custom stuff in it that might explain why you do not have startup script
<Elad_> I NEED HELP this is the first time I am using my laptop where there is no router and I just found up - I have NO idea how to connect to the net (where do I insert username and password)!!!
<holycow> sticking with ubuntu i guess?
<jonolsonroll2000> Elad_, Elaborate more, what about your internet?  how are you connecting? etc etc.
<_epp> yeah... is it better to compile yuor own?
<wd3> holycow, yes, dual boot
<holycow> looks like you got that working :)
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, how does one play a video clip?  Ive tried totem, and amaroK, they both give me errors.
<holycow> Elad_, what do you mean about inserting password?
<whiter> hello
<sohmc_windows> FlannelKing:: have you tried xine or mplayer?
<Elad_> holycow,  jonolsonroll2000, with pleasure but I have no idea what info to give. I'm at a friend's place, there's  ADSL and I need to connect somehow
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, that is the only way to do it, let me point you to another doc http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic
<wd3> holycow yes and no. i've been through alot. i've been to suse , kubuntu and back to ubuntu and still lexmark printer won't work.
<whiter> how can i delete an item off the gnome Applications menu?
<holycow> wd3, i'll just leave it at ditch the lexmark and get a supported hp
<FlannelKing> sohmc_windows: no, do they use gstreamer?  Im ultimately trying to use libcaca, so I can watch video over SSH, but its difficult finding any documentation on any of these players
<farous> _epp: do you have a fluxbox in your bin
<_epp> farous, yes,
<holycow> Elad_, how is your friend connected to adsl? does he have a router? if not only one person at a time can connect
<farous> _epp: type which fluxbox
<heatxsink> anyone in here know how to get my firewire port working on my Sound Blaster Audigy Card?
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: firefox was working briefly before it crashed...now it no longer starts up
<wd3> holycow ur right i will
<ompaul> Elad_, so you stick the ethernet cable in the back of the lappy/side/top and then you run "sudo dhcpclient" and then you are online
<WoC> any suggestions on how to swap my fb0 and fb1 ?
<farous> _epp: and tell me what you get
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, did you read that url about updateing it ?
<sohmc_windows> FlannelKing:: I'm not sure what gstreamer is...
<KentJonathan> Hello
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<_epp> /usr/bin/fluxbox
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: I'm sorry if I'm not understanding your question.  Update what?  Firefox?  Ubuntu?
<farous> _epp: great ok
<Elad_> ompaul, holycow I'll try dhcpclient (just for the general info - is there gnome gui for that?)
<_epp> farous, ok.
<holycow> Elad_, i recommend answering my question first
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, the one on how to update your firefox
<wd3> holycow i want to use a harddrive for my daughter win box, how do i reformat linux because when i boot linux comes up even with 98 cd and disk
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: oh yes...I've updated firefox using the methods prescribed
<farous> _epp i modified it to my best. When you see a <#> it means the line is commented. Look at the section where it say applications i want to start when i start fluxbox and here is the post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9735
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, then something else is the issue - wht it is I have no idea
<holycow> wd3, depends how you want to configure your system.  the drive that you boot off of needs to have grub and grub needs to know where windows is and where linux is
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: well, what is SDIC?
<Elad_> holycow, sorry for that - ompaul gave a lead... he has no router and I'm currently using his XP desktop... after trying to plug my ubuntu and discovering I've never tried to connect where there is no router which is already connected b4...
<sohmc_windows> sorry...SCIM
<gnomefreak> sohmc_windows: did you run the touch command when you installed ff1.5?
<_epp> farous, ok thx.
<geneo93> windows will remove grub
<ompaul> sohmc_windows, I only know so much and sdic is outside of my knowedge base
<holycow> Elad_, no router then only one system can use the adsl connection at a time.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he meant scim
<sohmc_windows> gnomefreak:: touch?  no
<holycow> Elad_, you can setup xp to be your router but i refuse to help anyone with windows
<farous> _epp: try it and tell me what yo get. You might need to edit your fluxbox startup script but lets just hope it will work as is
<ompaul> http://www.scim-im.org/
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see if i have it
<sohmc_windows> ompaul:: okay
* ompaul falllllllllsssss asleep
<ompaul> night all
<sohmc_windows> gnomefreak:: what do I need to touch?
<geneo93> nite
<wd3> holycow i mean i want to use the harddrive on a sep computer but install win for my daughter but the linux on the hd still bootup, how can i erase?
<Auckland_Pig>  Please help. I have sound card problems... I can play music and watch movies well. But cant change the volume in task bar...
<holycow> wd3, you need to delete the boot partition and let windows install its own bootloader
<holycow> wd3, i would recommend reformatting entire hd, reinstalling windows, it will put its own bootloader in there
<Elad_> holycow, I can unplug his machine. no prob. only need to know how to connect mine... (it's not much use having ubuntu connected and a user who can't make his way to the connecting software, is there...)
<HymnToLife> have you tried with Kmix ? (or whatever the hell the sound mixer is named in gnome) ?
<holycow> thats the easiest way
<geneo93> wd3:  what windows version you have to install
<gnomefreak> sohmc_windows: nm they pulled it off the site (not sure why)
<holycow> Elad_, just reset your your ethernet card then ... you can do it from systm / admin / networking
<sohmc_windows> gnomefreak:: okay
<holycow> Elad_, its not picking up the ip address assigned by your isp ... also edit your ethernet card to use dhcp please
<holycow> Elad_, additionally you may need to check with your friend, our telco isp here requires that a mac address be registered before you get free access to the net
<wd3> geneo93 i just want to delete the linux then i'll use ghost to copy a previous xp from a sep hd
<holycow> you want to make sure there are no similar obstructions to services
<rubem> how to mount my windows drive?
<HymnToLife> !drives
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<holycow> rubem, google that please, there are answers everywhere
<Zarephath> rubem: NTFS filesystem?
<rubem> yes
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<geneo93> wd3:  then you need a something like boot disk for win98 to fdisk it
<HymnToLife> \o/
<geneo93> bootdisk.com will give you that
<wd3> geneo  i put in the win98 cd and the linux takes over still.
<Zarephath> rubem: One way is mount -t ntfs /dev/<your device and partition) /mnt/<the directory I make>
<gnomefreak> xp install cd can do it also
<wd3> geneo thanx
<Elad_> holycow, b4 I unplug the XP machine I need to b sure I know what I am doing. ompaul suggested dhcpclient. I only find a dhclient. I didn't quite understand your instructions... on an XP machine I would have entered a Username and a PW. what do I need to do in ubuntu?
<rajan> ?????????????
<jonolsonroll2000> I made my own script to mount my windows partition ;) Tis so easy to type in sh mountwindows.sh
<geneo93> wd3 maybe its not set in bios to boot cdrom first
<holycow> Elad_, why do you care about the xp machine? your trying to connect the xp to your ubuntu box? what?
<rajan> gta lcs
<holycow> Elad_, unplug xp machine, plug yours in, reset ethernet card, surf.  whats the problem?
<tinkerbell> hello
<rajan> hello
<holycow> Elad_, when your done, unplug ubuntu, plugin xp machine, done
<wd3> geneo93 yes, it is, i made sure of it. i'll check again
<holycow> Elad_, no thinking involved
<tinkerbell> what`s up?
<gnomefreak> Elad_: we talking dial-up or dsl/cable
<geneo93> wd3 then it maybe an upgrade disk then
<tinkerbell> hello?
<gnomefreak> hi
<Zarephath> howdy
<axisys> hi all
<tinkerbell> what is this all about?
<Zarephath> axisys: yo
<gnomefreak> tinkerbell: this is a support channel for ubuntu linux
<HymnToLife> thus the name #ubuntu, eh :p
<tinkerbell> what is that?
<wd3> geneo93 brb
<Elad_> holycow, tried that b4 - could b I don't know how to resent the ethernet card... but as far as I know the internet provider requires some UN and PW... I couldn't find where to give those (in network-admin). gnomefreak adsl
<_epp> farous, nope... didnt work...
<Elad_> gnomefreak, adsl
<Elad_> gnomefreak, no router
<Zarephath> HymnToLife: Just can't be real...can it?  :|
<HymnToLife> hmm
<farous> _epp: type ls -l /usr/bin/fluxbox
<tinkerbell> what am I supposed to do
<tinkerbell> ?
<gnomefreak> Elad_: you cna only hook one pc up at a time without a router
<HymnToLife> try pppoeconf Elad_
<Unity> hey you know how some wmv files make you download spyware and adware, those malicious programs can't affect me if i play thru mpalyer, rightL
<gnomefreak> Elad_: if you unplug one plug other one in it should be all good
<farous> _epp: and use the pastebin to send me your startup file. let me have a look at it
<_epp> kk
<Zarephath> Only if its the windows version...
<_epp> farous, is the filename supposed to be startup?
<holycow> Unity, correct, although thats news to me that wmv files can get a player to download malicious software
<farous> _epp: yes
<tinkerbell> I am like so in wrong place or I mean I have no clue what to do!
<Elad_> gnomefreak, what about UN and PW which R asked in XP?
<Unity> holycow: thanks
<tinkerbell> help me?
<gnomefreak> tinkerbell: what kind of channel are you looking for?
<HymnToLife> how did you get here tinkerbell ?
<Zarephath> tinkerbell: type this and you can leave... /part #ubuntu
<holycow> tinkerbell, what are you trying to do? are you even using ubuntu? why are you here?
<gnomefreak> Elad_: ubuntu is not xp :)
<farous> _epp: and you need ot set it as an executable file
<tinkerbell> what is a channel
<paulthompson949> hello.... i was wondering if anyone can give me a tutorial on how to install applications on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> channel is a chat room in a way
<_epp> how?
<_epp> farous, how?
<tinkerbell> I have no clue
<Unity> holycow: and even it did download malicious programs, they wont run on linux, right?
<HymnToLife> paulthompson949> google certainly can
<holycow> Unity, of course not
<paulthompson949> ok... LoL
<farous> paulthompson949: type synaptic in a terminal. It is a gui to do that
<tinkerbell> I have the program on my computer
<Unity> why am i in #ubuntu-unregged, i have registered and identified...
<tinkerbell> but that`s all I know
<Zarephath> tinkerbell: First thing to do is decide what subject matter you wan't to talk about and then go to that channel(chat area)
<gnomefreak> i have a few of them (what program)
<holycow> paulthompson949, no one will hold your hand through such a thing.  google for ubuntu and synaptic
<paulthompson949> ok
<tinkerbell> o so what ru talking about?
<farous> _epp: right click with the mouse on it <select properties> then <permissions>  then set it as executable
<redrose> what is the package name for the C library call's, I.E. man 3 printf
<gnomefreak> tinkerbell: if your not having problems with ubuntu please type /part #ubuntu
<paulthompson949> also... i am having trouble with my g++ compiler in unix
<Elad_> gnomefreak, my experience says the same, which is why I stick with ubuntu for the last few months (first time out of XP) but still - when I tried just plugging in I didn't get any network, no pinging...
<_epp> kk
<tinkerbell> part#ubuntu
<Zarephath> tinkerbell: Ever heard of a operating system called linux? Well we use a specific version of it..and we gather here to chat and get help and learn
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> you're not having problems, do you ? So just get the hell out :D
<HymnToLife> jk ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<redrose> what is the package name for the C library call's, I.E. man 3 printf
<gnomefreak> i have to be nice
<tinkerbell> I have linux I think
<geneo93> tinkerbell:  you have balls
* gnomefreak hands tinker off to someone else
<tinkerbell> huh?
<Zarephath> It is just a cruel fsking joke that is what it is...heh  :)
<_epp> farous, nautilus ownt run...
<gnomefreak> brb
<tinkerbell> I am confussed
<farous> _epp: post your file let me look at it
<Elad_> gnomefreak, well..?
<_epp> kk
<farous> _epp: seems you did not put the & at the end
<tinkerbell> ?????????????????????????????????
<tinkerbell> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> tinkerbell: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Gnumannen> I need helvetica to run a program, how do I get it?
<geneo93> tinkerbell:  type this in terminal uname -a
<holycow> tinkerbell, so what do you want to know actually?
<HymnToLife> Elad_> did you run pppeoconf ?
<redrose> what is the package name for the C library call's, I.E. man 3 printf?
<HymnToLife> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<tinkerbell> what are yal talking about?
<iceman> anyone know why my isp ping would run absoulty wild ....
<farous> _epp: i haven't got much time so will be here for about 5-8 min then i am sure someone else can help
<tinkerbell> I don`t speak computer language
<farous> !tell _epp about fluxbox
<_epp> k
<HymnToLife> for the millionth time, this chat room is about Ubuntu Linux
<tinkerbell> that much
<Gnumannen> HymnToLife, I know how to install a font, but not how to get it.
<Unity> redrose: please do not repeat your question every few minutes. if no one has answered, that means no one knows or no one is willing to answer
<HymnToLife> hmm
<holycow> tinkerbell, you can go to chat on lots of other channels you know
<HymnToLife> just copy the font file from a Windows box
<redrose> kk
<Gnumannen> HymnToLife, okey.
<tinkerbell> ok fine which one?
<iceman> what would cause the ping rate to run wild ... and very varied .... not constant ...
<gnomefreak> Elad_: are you using gnome?
<Gnumannen> HymnToLife, thank you :)
* farous it is easy to type /ignore tinkerbell 
<Elad_> HymnToLife, not yet - all I have to do is plug and run it (will it b asking for the UN and PW)
<holycow> tinkerbell, thats up to you, i'm a computer person, i only care about computers
<HymnToLife> yes it will
<tinkerbell> ok be mean!
<_epp> farous, screw it... i will just run them everytime.
<farous> _epp: ok
<Elad_> gnomefreak, have been... now I'm trying fluxbox (Oh god... I hope u don'y hate that as well...)
<tinkerbell> ?
<gnomefreak> Elad_: i use fluxbox sometimes but ther eis a nice networking tool in gnome
<caro__> what do i need to read .mkv files ?
<_epp> gnomefreak, the tools shows up in fluxbox...
<HymnToLife> indeed
* gnomefreak is not sure what its called in flux
<HymnToLife> I'm more a KDE user but I also have gnome installed for the networking tool :D
<holycow> tinkerbell, how did you end up in this channel? what did you click on?
<HymnToLife> and Synaptic
<gnomefreak> _epp: yes i knwo but under a different name
<farous> gnomefreak: what is the name of the tools in gnome
<gnomefreak> networking :)
<_epp> gnomefreak, Network Admin
<intelikey> quick question about .Xresources > xterm/rxvt     anyone know the way to specify window size ?
<Elad_> gnomefreak, network-admin? I couldn't find where to enter the UN & PW. I guess I'll give HymnToLife  pppoeconf a try
<gnomefreak> Elad_: look through your menu in flux nad see if you find a gnome networking or somethng like that
<gnomefreak> Elad_: with dsl you dont need to add that
<_epp> Elad_, look for 'Network Admin'
<gnomefreak> Elad_: dsl your always connected
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> some people do
<HymnToLife> depends how his network is set up
<iceman> wish i could find out how to adjust my isp settings .... the ping rate is running wild .....
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: shouldnt it prompt him than?
<HymnToLife> dunno, I'm on dialup :D
<Elad_> gnomefreak,  I don't know how it is called - this is israel... they can b calling it one thing while it is another... I NEED a UN&PW
<HymnToLife> but I've that on some boards uite often
<_epp> dialup is for poor people.
<_epp> jk jhk
<_epp> more like collage students.
<iceman> im on high speed wireless
<HymnToLife> _epp> or for people living in crappy places where there is no dsl :p
<Elad_> gnomefreak, gnome-admin is in the FB menus and can b ran from the term. still it won't connect me.
<_epp> im on 10Mbit
<Mastastealth> hey, i just popped in a new NIC on my ubuntu server, how do i use and activate it through console?
<HymnToLife> Elad_> just try pppoeconf, it can't hurt anyway :p
<gnomefreak> Elad_: when you open it does it say network settings at the top of the box?
<Elad_> gnomefreak, HymnToLife I guess I try the pppoconf, hoping the nxt time I'll b here will from ubuntu...
<Mastastealth> i know in gnome i go to system-prefrences-network, slect it, enable, DHCP, and then activate
<Mastastealth> how do i do that in console?
<gnomefreak> Mastastealth: applications>accessories>termional
<gnomefreak> terminal
<HymnToLife> Mastastealth> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<_epp> hahahahaha
<HymnToLife> lol gnomefreak
<sinaduel> I have a problem with flash player on firefox, it doesn't show writing
<gnomefreak> Mastastealth: i would hope that metwork isnt in prefferences
* gnomefreak wasnt trying to be funy i read it wrong :(
<sixtymhz> Is there a way to configure touchpad on a laptop?
<gnomefreak> funny*
<HymnToLife> !touchpad
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mastastealth> gnome: i dont remember atm...i just know its in the system menu ;) but this server runs in console-mode
<Unity> where do i add a blind-carbon-copy in evolution mail?
<Mastastealth> what to I add Hymn?
<Mastastealth> map eth1?
<HymnToLife> Mastastealth> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Mastastealth> and then iface eth1 inet dhcp?
<HymnToLife> wait a sec
<KentJonathan> hello one people can help me
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Mastastealth> Kent: the question is? ;)
<HymnToLife> yep Mastastealth
<KentJonathan> Mastatealth wat is the forms for chat in irc?
<Mastastealth> ok Hymn...
<KentJonathan> but not X-chat
<Mastastealth> forms for chat?
<KentJonathan> he dont have another?
<Mastastealth> u can use GAIM
<KentJonathan> No.. to join to irc
<Mastastealth> yea, GAIM can do irc too
<KentJonathan> he have proteccion?
<gnomefreak> KentJonathan: if you have ubuntu you dont need to fill out forms
<KentJonathan> because i want to load remotes..
<HymnToLife> mIRC through WINE :D
<sixtymhz> ew.
* sixtymhz slaps HymnToLife 
<gnomefreak> mIRc is a waste of money
<HymnToLife> lmao
<ruzgar> !totem
<ubotu> ruzgar: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KentJonathan> mIRC is not avaible to Ubuntu
<ruzgar> hello
<HymnToLife> !wine
<gnomefreak> KentJonathan: hes running it on wine
<ruzgar> how can i install plugins to totem
<ruzgar> ?
<HymnToLife> i'm not :p
<HymnToLife> but I know it works fine
* gnomefreak has irssi and xchat in win :)
<ruzgar> i cant find the plugins menu
<KentJonathan> gomefreak the mIRC is not avaible to ubuntu or yes ? :S
<HymnToLife> !wine
<gnomefreak> KentJonathan: it is as a .exe you will need wine to run it in linux
<HymnToLife> damn bot
<ruzgar> you can work with wine
<HymnToLife> well, wine is a kind of Windows emulator
<jonolsonroll2000> KentJonathan, Not nativel.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell KentJonathan about wine
<curley_sue> gnomefreak, HymnToLife I used to b elad... it was the pppoeconf afterall (which apparently I tried b4 adking u only I used the wrong UN) 4 the record - what's the GUI for that? and... thanx a lot!!!
<jonolsonroll2000> natively*
<KentJonathan> what is wine?
<ruzgar> i'll try and it works
<Mastastealth> Wine is not an Emulator
<ruzgar> a program
<Mastastealth> ;)
<Unity> KentJonathan: windows emusator
<sethk> KentJonathan, comes out of a bottle
<gnomefreak> glad to see it working curley_sue
<ruzgar> for runnig windows programs
<jonolsonroll2000> KentJonathan, Wine is a program to run Windows programs ;)
<_JECKEL_> hey guys
<KentJonathan> for the .exe?
<gnomefreak> wine is in you pm kent
<Unity> wow if only i got that many answers for every question i asked
<sethk> well, ok, it's that windows thing too ...
<ruzgar> yes
<_JECKEL_> how would I move a whole host of files to a directory?
<jonolsonroll2000> KentJonathan, yes.
<HymnToLife> curley_sue> no GUI I think
<jonolsonroll2000> Unity, Tis because that question was easy. ;)
<_JECKEL_> through terminal
<KentJonathan> where i can download the program?
<ruzgar> but sometimes it doesnt work properly
<_JECKEL_> mv *.* <directory> ?
<Mastastealth> sudo apt-get install wine
<gnomefreak> KentJonathan: look in your pm
<curley_sue> gnomefreak, HymnToLife I would also appreciate it if u could tell me what script runs when I logoff (I'm trying to set so logoff for the fluxbox)
<Auckland_Pig>  Please help. I have sound card problems... I can play music and watch movies well. But cant change the volume in task bar...
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu: tell me about sound
<gnomefreak> Mastastealth: i di=ont remember wine being in the offical repos
<HymnToLife> Mastastealth> yeah like LAME Ain't mp3 encoder eh ? :p
<Mastastealth> should be in universe
<HymnToLife> but what the hell is it then ? I've always wondered
<_JECKEL_> ....
<curley_sue> HymnToLife, in Flux it's in the menu (apps->system->pppo
<_JECKEL_> :(
<Mastastealth> exactly Hymn ^_^
<_JECKEL_> guess i'll try on my own. :(
<ablyss> _JECKEL_, mv "*" "other directory"
<_JECKEL_> ok
<hyperstream> bugger: /dev/hda2             265M  255M     0 100% /   <-- how can i do a search for large file sizes so i could remove anything that i dont require ?
<ruzgar> i anybody knows how can i install plugins to totem ?
<jonolsonroll2000> gnomefreak, I don't think it is, it might be, but I just added the Wine repo.
<gnomefreak> it is :(
<ruzgar> i cant find menu
<_JECKEL_> thnx Ablyss
<ruzgar> !totem
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ruzgar
<gnomefreak> jonolsonroll2000: thats what i did too (but i dont use it)
<ruzgar> !plugins
<ubotu> ruzgar: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ruzgar> !plugin
<ubotu> ruzgar: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> wine is in universe :(
<asdfmn> I'm having a problem. I've done sudo passwd, set it to a password. I can do su root <password> and it works fine. I'm trying to install updates/etc it says invalid password..
<jonolsonroll2000> gnomefreak, I do for steam. ;)
<hyperstream> ruzgar: message the bot
<ablyss> u can compile wine from source and run it from source tree, rather than installing it via synapitc
<hyperstream> what should i do reinstall?
<HymnToLife> asdfmn> if you want to set a root passwd you have to run sudo passwd root
<ruzgar> it doesnt answer me
<Mastastealth> why would u do that ablyss when its way eaier to just add repos
<curley_sue> can anyone tell me what runs ubuntu's logoff?
<Mastastealth> *easier
<asdfmn> Hymn: Why won't synaptic run from just sudo passwd?
<asdfmn> I had it running like that before
<sethk> asdfmn, it will
<_JECKEL_> it should...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ruzgar about bot
<ablyss> Mastastealth, well you can run multiple version of wine that way, plus, you dont have to worry about broken symlinks and cross platform issues
<asdfmn> I set the root password but it's still telling me "Wrong password."
<piper> can anybody help me to be able to play dat files in mplayer
<asdfmn> I installed with server, if that has anything to do with it.
<sethk> asdfmn, probably you are running it as a regular user.  Put in your password, not root's password
<hyperstream> help: /dev/hda2             265M  255M     0 100% /   <-- how can i do a search for large file sizes so i could remove anything that i dont require ?
<asdfmn> Oh, your right.
<curley_sue> gnomefreak, HymnToLife well, any idea regarding the log off?
<HymnToLife> nope, sory
<asdfmn> I'm used to having the same root password as user, but I figured I'd use common sense.. Was a bit wrong.
<satan> hi, i have a newbie question, if i use the regular ubuntu 5.10 install cd, how do i install kde?
<HymnToLife> can't you just deactivate the eth interface in network-admin ?
<asdfmn> satan
<asdfmn> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<quacker> yeeeees?
<quacker> Muahahahaa...
<satan> sweet, thanks asdfmn :)
<gnomefreak> curley_sue: nope sorry
<asdfmn> Then to launch it just type in kdm but make sure gnome is off.. You probably want to change runlevel to 2
<HymnToLife> satan> don't forget to add the KDE 3.5.1 repo before
<satan> how do i do that?
<asdfmn> Yeah, you should use the KDE 3.5.1 repo so you get the newest version
<satan> just apt-get update?
<asdfmn> no
<KentJonathan> sorry where i can download the  libraries: libstdc++.so.5:
<asdfmn> apt-cache search libstdc
<asdfmn> It's in one of the repositories
<sethk> KentJonathan, the default download sites have that library.  synaptic should find it for you.
<HymnToLife> satan> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<KentJonathan> but i dont have this libraries
<gnomefreak> !info libstdc
<sethk> KentJonathan, install it.  use the synaptic search to find it
<KentJonathan> !info libstdc
<Maks0n> Hello, I was just wanting to know if someone could explain KDE to me? I have Ubuntu 5.04 installed, can I have KDE?
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> > sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<satan> thanks, hymntolife
<asdfmn> Maks0n:
<HymnToLife> Maks0n> /join #kubuntu
<Maks0n> It just seems like a sleeker interface
<asdfmn> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<asdfmn> Then launch it via kdm
<Maks0n> kdm?
<gnomefreak> Maks0n: yes you can have kde in any version of ubuntu
<KentJonathan> thank you :)
<asdfmn> kdm -> the command.. but you should use the kde 3.5.1 repo
<asdfmn> kdm to launch KDE, gdm to launch Gnome
<gnomefreak> kdm =kde display manager
<satan> and it should make no difference if i'm installing on an imac, right?
<Maks0n> cool, thanks
<HymnToLife> asdfmn> you can very well run KDE via GDM
<asdfmn> Oh? Well that's just what I do
<HymnToLife> satan> nope
<HymnToLife> the packages are available for PPC too
<asdfmn> I switched back to gnome because the new update
<asdfmn> soon
<gnomefreak> kdm and gdm is just to set default login screen
<Auckland_Pig> how can i find which versioin of Ubuntu i am using?
<satan> thanks guys :)
<gnomefreak> Auckland_Pig: lsb_release -a
<ablyss> hyperstream, type this in terminal "cd /dev/hda2 ; du -ah | awk '{print $1}' | grep M"
<Auckland_Pig> gnomefreak: thank you :)
<gnomefreak> yw Auckland_Pig
<asdfmn> Hey guys, what do you all think is the best music player for Gnome
<HymnToLife> amaroK :D
<asdfmn> amaroK comes for gnome, too?
<ablyss> hyperstream, actually type "cd /dev/hda2 ; du -ah | grep M" instead
<Auckland_Pig> asdfmn: to play what?
<gnomefreak> lol HymnToLife you would say that
<gnomefreak> lol
<HymnToLife> wellyou can install it on gnome
<HymnToLife> and it works perfectly
<asdfmn> I love amaroK
<asdfmn> good
<asdfmn> I just installed server on my kubuntu disk.. KDE just isn't my thing unfortunately.
<gnomefreak> most ke and gnome apps run cross wm
<gnomefreak> s/ke/kde
<asdfmn> Plus I heard Gnome is gonna update soon.
<asdfmn> Read all about it
<gnomefreak> update what?
<asdfmn> Alot of stuff
<gnomefreak> asdfmn: breezy i dont think is getting the gnome updates from 2.13-2.14
<asdfmn> No worries, I'll update to Dapper
<mike-w> is there any way to get mplayer or xine or totem to play *all* wmv files?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell mike-w about w32codecs
<mike-w> i have them installd.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mike-w about w32codecs
<gnomefreak> mike-w: than it should ply most of them
<mike-w> it plays some
<DJ_tobias> im having troubles with a game i am trying to install could somebody help? i cant mount the cd rom
<jfk> Yo DJ - what you tried so far?
<WoC> gnomefreak, u wouldn't know of a easier way to swap my two framebuffer devices vga16 and sisfb, making my sisfb fb0 other than by recompiling the kernel and making sisfb built in?
<mike-w> DJ_tobias : mount /cdrom?
<_JECKEL_> wow..mplayer takes a while to make..
<mike-w> DJ_tobias : or mount /media/cdrom
<_JECKEL_> bah
<mike-w> i always get some stupid font error with mplayer
<_JECKEL_> I hope it didnt freeze on me...
<hondadarrell_> anyone's computer freeze during lateset Dapper update?
<_JECKEL_> oh there we go
<DJ_tobias> mike-w, 'no media found'
<Maks0n> I can never get sudo apt-get install to work, does anyone know why this is?
<jfk> ... DJ - and what was the response?
<HymnToLife> Maks0n> error message ?
<DJ_tobias> mike-w, just figured out why... its DVD-Rom
<Maks0n> i tried with kubuntu-desktop and i got this
<jfk> uh-ok
<DJ_tobias> since when are games dvd-rom?!
<Maks0n> Reading package lists... Done
<Maks0n> Building dependency tree... Done
<Maks0n> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<jfk> since PS/2 dude
<_JECKEL_> yeah..
<Mastastealth> DJ: since they got over 1GB ;)
<HymnToLife> did you apt-get update before ?
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, man its been a while! guess im gonna go get a dvd-burner!
<globe> how do I reconfigure my x server?
<Maks0n> probably not... I am a crazy newbie
<HymnToLife> run it then ;)
<jfk> globe: to do what???
<HymnToLife> and did you add the kde 3.5.1 repo ?
<_JECKEL_> wtf..is this thing just making over and over again or is mplayer just really freaking huge?
<_JECKEL_> this thing is like x-box O.o
<globe> jfk.... I need to re-run the xconfig script
<Maks0n> i did the update, but how do i do the kde repo thing?
<Mastastealth> DJ: ubuntu doesnt read it at all?
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, nope, its a dvd rom game i guess... and i dont have a dvd player
<Mastastealth> DJ: or do u not have a DVD drive? You only need a regular DVD-ROM (not burner) to read em
<Mastastealth> oh ok
<jfk> globe: laptop?
<Mastastealth> DJ: aw well, dvd burners are cheap now a days anyway ^_^
<globe> jfk yep
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, if i borrowed my roomates dvd burner, plugged it in and then took the files off the drive would i need the disk to play it?
<whiter> how can i install java using apt-get ?
<jfk> globe: please don't tell me it's an acer TM ;^)=
<Mastastealth> DJ: depends, seeing as how its DVD, its prob a new game, so no, u cant, but you can use his drive to burn an ISO of the DVD
<globe> jfk no...nothing that nice ;-) its a gateway 400 series
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Mastastealth> DJ: and then u can mount that as a drive i believe, and that should work
<Kr4t05> Question...
<Kr4t05> !xfce
<ubotu> hmm... xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<whiter> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Mastastealth> DJ: but of course, thats a 4GB image, so if u have a small HDD, its not an ideal solution
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, its just neverwinter nights Diamond edition, old game just comes with all 6 of the expansions
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, i have 2 40 GB HDD's :)
<Kr4t05> Mkay
<Kr4t05> That's another 200MB
<Kr4t05> :/
<_JECKEL_> when I finally get a job and get the money..i'm probably gonna have dual 80 gigs. one for windowz and one for linux
<Mastastealth> doesnt never winter have a native linux install...
<Gokz> hey guys i recently installed ubuntu server, and i have an rt2500 wireless card
<Gokz> how do i set it up inside the server..i am completly new to linux
<Gokz> The Rt2500 supports WPA natively. I would avoid using Gnome Network Manager because it doesn't have WPA options, and so setting things there may confuse the issue. Start up a terminal and edit the file /etc/network/interfaces to include the stanza
<Mastastealth> oh i guess its on the DVD :D
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, haha yea :)
<Gokz> i dont even know how to do the above.
<DJ_tobias> http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=469853&forum=72
<globe> how do I run the xorg reconfigure script?
<Mastastealth> DJ: well, maybe you can just install it with ur friends drive, pick some full isntall option, and maybe u wont need the DVD anymore?
<hondadarrell_> anyone's computer freeze during lateset Dapper update?
<Mastastealth> DJ: i know i had some games with that option
<DJ_tobias> Mastastealth, yea i think thats what im gonna do
<Mastastealth> :)
<dhanny> hi all..
<DJ_tobias> brb
<dhanny> i need help
<odat> anyone have any experience with grub and ata drives
<green_earz> globe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  as sudo
<Mastastealth> question - Anyone know if I can ssh into a curently running session?
<dhanny> i just instaled Dapper in all of my office computer
<HymnToLife> Mastastealth> yes
<globe> green_earz: yea....thats it...thanks
<Mastastealth> dhanny: :O
<Mastastealth> Hymn: how?
<green_earz> np
<khafra> When is a file that's there, not there? http://pastebin.ca/44511
<Mastastealth> wassup odat?
<khafra> The system insists that firefox doesn't exist when I try to run it, but insists that it's there when I list it
<dhanny> and it need upgrade a lot of packages, so i plan to make a mirror from ubuntu
<Gokz> i guesss i will just ask again -> how do i edit i file using ubuntu installed in server
<HymnToLife> just the same way you would do if your session was not running
<dhanny> so how to make this mirror?
<Mastastealth> ssh ip.add.res.s ?
<jfk> globe: Should be relatively easy - what exactly is your prob???
<HymnToLife> exactly
<Mastastealth> but then i get a new session
<khafra> How do I fix a file that the filesystem says is there, but that I can't execute, list, or otherwise see contents of?
<HymnToLife> oh
<dhanny> i'm newbie in this matter.. i dont know how to use rsync command..
<khafra> I'm using reiserfs, and had a bad shutdown, could that've caused the problem?  What do I do to fix it?
<dhanny> somebody would help me here?
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell dhanny about rsync
<HymnToLife> what exactly do you mean "the same session" ?
<Mastastealth> like, i got my server working with the new nic (ty btw ;)) and i leave it on
<odat> Mastastealth, i am trying to install ubuntu on a pute with two ata 200 gig drives and eachtime i get done installing and it reboots i get an grub error 2
<Mastastealth> now i left a program running
<khafra> /usr/bin/firefox is there, but it's not there.
<Mastastealth> a game server, on that "session" that i logged in...
<odat> Mastastealth, i believe grub is having trouble with the ata drives
<Mastastealth> how do i log in via ssh to that same session?
<chuckyp> khafra, how can something be there but not there?
<_JECKEL_> oh god damnit! spent all that time making the freaking thing and now it doesn't wanna install!
<khafra> I can list /usr/bin/firefox with ls, but if I try to execute it or list its contents with more, the system says it's not there: http://pastebin.ca/44511
<_JECKEL_> SCREW YOU MPLAYER!
<Gokz> lol okay could anyone please help me..
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, Do you have the drives in a raid configuration?
<HymnToLife> to do what ?
<khafra> chuckyp: So, that's what I want to know.
<HymnToLife> I don't get it
<HymnToLife> what's the problem with jus login normally ?
<Gokz> how do i set up an RT2500 card
<_JECKEL_> there we go
<Gokz> in ubuntu server
<_JECKEL_> had to sudo
<Mastastealth> to stop the program to change some of its settings
<jfk> danny: rsync -avz <from_server:file_and_dir> <to_server:file_and_dir>  -- GL ;^)=
<khafra> I've tried checking reinstall for it, in synaptic, that didn't fix it.
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, first time working with ATA
<Mastastealth> odat: grub should behave fine with ata drives...are they on raid?
<Gokz> or atleast how do i edit i file in Ubuntu server
<chuckyp> khafra, because its a symlink to /opt/firefox/firefox
<HymnToLife> Mastastealth> hmmm try killing it from the ssh
<HymnToLife> and then restarting it
<dhanny> i want to rsync dapper from http://ubuntu.cbn.net.id/Ubuntu/
<hatake_kakashi> Gokz: vim/ed/nano/
<green_earz> dhanny: have a look at using rsnapshot  its a lots easyer to use then rsync > aptitude show rsnapshot
<khafra> chuckyp: Right, but it's still a link.  It should still do something, shouldn't it?
<odat> Mastastealth, i have no idea
<dhanny> how the command is?
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell khafra about ln
<asterisk99> Anyone hear of problems with the disk-activity-light staying on all the time (after boot)???
<green_earz> dhanny: sorry wrong thing for that job
<Mastastealth> hymn: hmmm, but then when i start it again, i start it on that temporary ssh session dont i?
<khafra> Oh, I see what you're saying.  If the target disappeared, the link will act like it's not there.
<khafra> But it'll still be there in an ls
<Mastastealth> unless i can move porcesses to different sessions? :X
<khafra> How the bleep did my /opt/firefox directory disappear when I rebooted?
<freefrag>  DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ts-404-stoughton-103.flexabit.net]  by Ubugtu
* freefrag was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<HymnToLife> I still don't really get it
<jfk> asterisk99: yep - watch for gam_server
<HymnToLife> what does it matter if it's run on one "session" or another ?
<odat> Mastastealth, how can i get this working  ?
<_JECKEL_> bah
<Gokz> could anyone please tell me how to edit /etc/network/interfaces, while ubuntu is in server mode
<Gokz> i dont know what command to use
<asterisk99> jfk: gam_server???
<hatake_kakashi> Gokz: you have to use a command line text editor such as vim or nano, etc
<Gokz> THANK YOU!
<asterisk99> jfk: Gay Asian Male?
<Mastastealth> hymn: becuz if it runs on the session that i enter in (like in putty) and i close putty, the game's server closes, i use a ./soldaserver command to start it
<dhanny> oohh.. God please help mee...
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: its a file monitoring app, can be annoying at times
<Mastastealth> odat: idk dude :( have u googled for grub error 2?
<sethk> Mastastealth, run it with nohup
<hatake_kakashi> dhanny: man rsync?
<Mastastealth> nohup? whats that?
<khafra> What  do you do if a directory disappears after an improper shutdown, when you're using reiserfs?
<_JECKEL_> anyone know how I could remove mplayer? >_>
<asdfmn> I have a queeestion
<jfk> asterisk99: I had gam_server go ape_shit yest. part of gamin package linking gnome to monitoring of changed files. Sometimes screws up. Hate to say, but only reboot cured it.
<Mastastealth> sudo apt-get remove mplayer? :P
<Gnumannen> _JECKEL_, sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<dhanny> oo.. there is so much option in man rsync??
<hatake_kakashi> Mastastealth: makes it 'no hangup' mode. So when logging out, it won't exit
<odat> Mastastealth, yes haven't really found anything    how do i do the raid thing?
<dhanny> sorry.. i'm running out of time... :(
<_JECKEL_> not working
<_JECKEL_> says it's not installed..which is BS
<odat> Mastastealth, and what is lvm?
<pedro> hi, i need a Gaim help please
<hatake_kakashi> jfk: you could easily do 'sudo kill -9 gam_server'
<HymnToLife> asdfmn> ask it then ;)
<asterisk99> jfk: hmmmm. it comes on solid during the boot and just stays on
<Mastastealth> odat: level volume management, i dont really know much about it, maybe some1 else can help with that
<_JECKEL_> because it's not a package...
<HymnToLife> !lvm
<ubotu> it has been said that lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<Mastastealth> ok, so i install nohup? and run the process through it?
<hatake_kakashi> odat: logical volume manager, its something to do with hard disks and probably in particular about RAID/JBOD
<khafra> Where do I get help with reiserfs problems?  There's nobody at all in #reiserfs
<jfk> hatake_:  way ahead - tried that - no possiblo - just restarts
<sethk> khafra, they are all hiding
<pedro> how can i make a file transfer using Gaim ? The other person can not see the request for it
<hatake_kakashi> Mastastealth: technically that command should be built in unless if you see an error with the nohup command
<jfk> asterisk99: Not good - something else wrong there! ;^(
<HymnToLife> pedro> are you behind a router/firewall ?
<pedro> yes
<Mastastealth> oh ok, yea, just tried apt-get and it didnt find it ^_^
<hatake_kakashi> pedro: could it be the firewall setting either on your router or on the other end?
<khafra> sethk: That's just lovely.  But I don't believer in irc users I can't see.
<HymnToLife> then you should open the port used for GAIM transfers
<hatake_kakashi> Mastastealth: well, it should be built-in iir
<HymnToLife> dunno which one it is though...
<pedro> do you know wich is it ?
<hatake_kakashi> s/iir/iirc
<HymnToLife> ask on #gaim
<dhanny> nobody have idea hoe to use rsync to mirror dapper's packages from  http://ubuntu.cbn.net.id/Ubuntu/ ???????????
<pedro> ok, cool, thanks.
<hatake_kakashi> dhanny: I told you, use man rsync
<Maks0n> Back again, if I was to download the Kubuntu ISO, does it install as a new OS or does it go ontop of the Ubuntu I already have?
<dhanny> so much options ove there.. i confuse
<KentJonathan> help i need plugins of flash because i dont see the pag of flash :(
<jfk> dhanny: yeah, RTFM, quick now!!! ;^)=
<HymnToLife> !flash
<ubotu> I guess flash is installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hatake_kakashi> dhanny: or rsync HOWTO, google for it
<KentJonathan> !flash
<KentJonathan> that is the pag?
<Mastastealth> why do i see some ppl type in "!" and some word? :P
<khafra> Hey, am I just plain screwed here, if my Reiserfs filesystem seems to be missing directories?
<Mastastealth> wuts that do?
<HymnToLife> see the ink ubotu gave...
<dhanny> so much result.. im running out of time.. :(
<hatake_kakashi> Maks0n: you can install kubuntu-desktop without having to install kubuntu over ubuntu if that's what yoiu meant
<khafra> Do I have to remake the partition?
<Gokz> hey guys another question, im trying to set up my wireless card.. how do i know if my router is using TKIP or AES
<asterisk99> jfk: tried kill -9 gam_server ..... ERROR: garbage process ID "gam_server".
<Gokz> All i know is that i have a WEP encrpytion key
<khafra> 'cause that's what the wikipedia entry on reiserfs seems to be saying
<Mastastealth> Gokz: check wireless settings in the routers config page
<HymnToLife> Mastastealth> it's to have ubotu explain things
<HymnToLife> cuz we're too lazy to do it ourselves :p
<Mastastealth> oh...
<dhanny> i have to switch all dapper into ms windows if i could'nt solve it.. ooohh noooo.... :((
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Mastastealth> ubotu is a bot...
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mastastealth
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: sudo kill -9 `pidof gam_server`
<Mastastealth> lol
<Maks0n> hatake_kakashi: Ok cool thanks, I can't seem to find kubuntu-desktop in Synaptic tho, any hints?
<Gokz> yes but all it says is that its WEP
<Gokz> netgear router
<hatake_kakashi> Maks0n: err it should be there.. hmm hang on
<odat> hatake_kakashi, any idea about grub and ata
<hatake_kakashi> !info kubuntu-desktop
<jfk> asterisk99: Check versions of gamin - might need to regress. What version nums have you??
<Gokz> it says security encrpyion WEP
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<ablyss> killall -9 gaim_server would work too
<Maks0n> !info kubuntu-desktop
<Mastastealth> Gokz: i think TKIP is used more...guess ull have to try both to see wich works? :D
<Gokz> thanks
<asterisk99> jfk:  kill -9 `pidof gam_server`
<asterisk99>  worked ... but disk activity light still on
<Gokz>  pre-up iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="A shared key"
<Gokz> my encrption key
<Gokz> has two keys
<hatake_kakashi> odat: I dunno if that is affecting SATA hard disks, afaik, I had problems when I had multiple hard disks inserted on my computer. My solution was to make the rest undetectable by setup via physically unplugging either the data cable or the power cable and plugging them back in after installations
<Gokz> both need to be enteret
<Gokz> how do i do that in linux?
<_JECKEL_> bah..screw mplayer
<_JECKEL_> how do I get xine to play wmv's?
<NRG88> update notifier doesn't start :(
<HymnToLife> !wmv
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: use top to see which one is still using the most
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<jfk> asterisk99: It can go crazy -= esp. if you have remote network FS mounted!!
<NRG88> i tried reinstalling it, but nothing
<NRG88> can anyone help me?
<_JECKEL_> !wmv
<KentJonathan> i have a question why in the process to install the flash he have this error E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<khafra> Synaptic says I have broken packages, and to use the "broken" filter to find them
<globe> what is the kernel framebuffer service? am I better off enabling or disabling it?
<khafra> But when I check the "broken" box under filters, nothing changes in the list.
<_JECKEL_> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> because you do not have the correct repos enabled
<NRG88> i was using kubuntu, and i'm transforming it to ubuntu
<Olfrenchho> hey is anyone having problems with samba on dapper?
<KentJonathan> what is the repos enabled?
<Gokz> hey mastastealth how do i set two WEP encrption keys
<HymnToLife> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<__femto__> Heya, just installed Ubuntu and everything's okay except it takes aaaaaaaaaaaages to lookup a web address... Anyone know how to fix this?
<Gokz> in ubuntu i am editing preferences
<KentJonathan> ok thankz
<Gokz> the wiki tells me to do " pre-up iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="A shared key"
<Gokz> but i have two keys
<chuckyp> __femto__, what browser are you using and your name is annoying
<HymnToLife> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 <= w00t
<HymnToLife> Dapper is a satanic thing :D
<khafra> How do I find broken packages?
<dhanny> ooh.. there is lack of info about rsync in wiki.ubuntu... :((
<HymnToLife> khafra> use the "Broken" filter in Synaptic
<__femto__> I'm using Firefox
<Helfax> Anyone have luck getting iTunes to work correctly yet?
<chuckyp> khafra, dude if you apt-get install firefox.  packages are there.  What is your problem specifically?
<_JECKEL_> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<khafra> HymnToLife: I click the filters button, click broken, click ok, and it comes up with all the packages.
<JoshT> Just changed my nick too... :)
<hatake_kakashi> _JECKEL_: do you have to keep repeating yourself?
<Olfrenchho> anyone having problems with samba?
<khafra> Synaptic told me a package was broken, and I believe it because firefox isn't working at all
<Olfrenchho> i can't connect to windows shares for some reason
<hatake_kakashi> Olfrenchho: no, but I'm not on dapper
<_JECKEL_> sorry Hatake...thought the bot was supposed to give me a PM
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell Olfrenchho about anyone
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Mastastealth> Gokz: are u doing it via commandline? No programs?
<khafra> So I look for broken packages, but it won't filter them for me
<dhanny> there's no "TFMB" about rsync.. :((
<jfk> Olfrncho: like what???
<JoshT> chuckyp - It's version 1.0.7
<hatake_kakashi> _JECKEL_: if you want to you can query the bot
<Gokz> anyone know how to set up two wep keys with ubuntu
<Olfrenchho> why i try to open the network i get an error
<Olfrenchho> "smb://" is not a valid location
<Mastastealth> question - can i ust unplug a monitor cable from a running computer? :P
<chuckyp> JoshT, should be fine maybe check that you are using proper dns servers etc...
<jfk> Olfrncho: Don't do it man, ther'es evil stuff in them windows shares ;^)=
<chuckyp> khafra, what about removing and reinstalling it.
<Helfax> Yes.
<sixtymhz> !mouse
<ubotu> hmm... mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<chuckyp> Mastastealth, yes
<Mastastealth> Gokz: is it all via commandline? or why dont u use a program?
<Helfax> Mastastealth.. Yes.
<Mastastealth> like GTK-Wifi
<zugot> why oh why can't i get linux support for my x1400?
<sixtymhz> !touch
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sixtymhz
<Gokz> it is all via command line
<Gokz> i have ubuntu server installed
<Mastastealth> oh.....
<Gokz> :(
<chuckyp> zugot, try www.google.com/linux
<JoshT> chuckp, I have a DSL router and it handles the DNS requests from my PC.  XP is as fast as hell so it must be something I need to adjust in linux somewhere....
<zugot> chuckyp, i was ranting... it doesn't work
<ruzgar> !totem
<ubotu> ruzgar: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bout2looseit> hi room
<chuckyp> JoshT, search for optimizing firefox.  or you can try a different browser just to make sure firefox is the problem.
<Helfax> What is the problem JoshT?
<bout2looseit> could some one give me some 1 on 1 help
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell bout2looseit about ask
<bout2looseit> k
<Olfrenchho> ask
<JoshT> chuckyp, Okay I'll try that.  Thanks a lot :)  I had the same prob with SuSe and Debian on this PC too.  Ah well, I'll have a try. Thanks.
<jfk> OlFrencho: "smb://" is not a valid location - your samba server is not allowing browsing of shares -at least to what ever you are/are not authenticated as - read the Samba help stuff
<bout2looseit> i c
<chuckyp> JoshT, try using nautilus i'm assuming you are in gnome and go to a website and see if it is slow as well.
<Helfax> Any Cedega users here?
<JoshT> Righto, I'll try that now....
<chuckyp> ubotu, tell Helfax about ask
<Olfrenchho> would that be in the samba man pages?
<directhex> Helfax, yes. why?
<bout2looseit> i am trying to make java plug in work
<Mastastealth> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<hatake_kakashi> !tell bout2looseit about java
<bout2looseit> i sighned in as sudo -i and tried to exicute install
<hatake_kakashi> bout2looseit: and?
<ovidio> hello hackerosos!!
<jfk> yodude ovidos
<Bung> hi, uhm, how can i use command line instead of this synaptic package manager, is it just apt-get?
<zugot> Bung, yup it is
<bout2looseit> root@GWPOSOL:~# /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<bout2looseit> -bash: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386: Permission denied
<bout2looseit> root@GWPOSOL:~# exit
<bout2looseit> logout
<hatake_kakashi> Bung: apt-get, aptitude
<Bung> thanks zugot, wasnt sure
<Bung> cheers all :)
<chuckyp> !tell bout2looseit about paste
<zugot> !tell zugot about life
<hatake_kakashi> bout2looseit: wth, that is kernel image, and that is a file not a directory
<bout2looseit> guess i did wrong
<bout2looseit> man this has a tough learnin curve
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know how to setup ip-aliases in /etc/network/interfaces?
<hatake_kakashi> bout2looseit: did you read the link from what ubotu gave you?
<HymnToLife> Psi-Jack> they are in /etc/hosts
<Psi-Jack> HymnToLife: I didn't ask for hosts aliases. I asked for IP aliases. eth0:1 for example. :p
<BrownMan> "./linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" <----- how do I get this package?
<HymnToLife> oh, sorry
<ruzgar> !totem
<ubotu> ruzgar: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_wd3_> holycow, still need ur help. i want to install on a hd that had linux on it, i'm using ghost, well  the hd is recogn. in the bios but  when i use ghost diskette to access the d: drive the hd isn't recog, is linux not recogn? how can i del partition and reformat over linux?
<BrownMan> i tried doing sudo apt-get install libstdc++.so.5 and it says the package couldn't be found
<hatake_kakashi> BrownMan: apt-cache search libstdc++
<chuckyp> _wd3_, why are you installing via ghost?  Why don't you just install from cd?
<zugot> i've crash my snaptics trackpad
<ruzgar> is there a download manager for ubuntu ?
<directhex> that's because libstdc++.so.5 is a library, not a package
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> tou want to ghost your liux partition ?
<BrownMan> oh it is
<jfk> Psi-jack: can you clarify what you want to do, then someone might be able to help you???
<zugot> and i'm in windows ... wtf... this has never happend in linux before
<chuckyp> BrownMan, apt-cache search <package>
<hatake_kakashi> ruzgar: d4x, etc
<BrownMan> ok
<holycow> wd ghost can only do windows
<ruzgar> ok i'll try
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> lots
<HymnToLife> gwget for example
<directhex> libstdc++5 is a package
<HymnToLife> or aria
<ruzgar> gwget is better than d4x
<ruzgar> ?
<Psi-Jack> jfk: I'm trying to setup IP aliases.. Simple as that. Using /etc/network/interfaces, if it can do it. :p There's not really much more to describe it.
<_wd3_> hymm and holwcow thanks but basically i want to delete the linux partition to install win for my daughter
<HymnToLife> dunno, I use aria :p
<ruzgar> ok
<hatake_kakashi> ruzgar: I personally think d4x is alot better than gwget
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> no need of ghost thenjust install from the win CD
<chuckyp> _wd3_, the windows installation cd can delete partitions on the drive.
<ruzgar> umm i'll i have to try all of them :)
<jfk> Psi-jack: OK, so you want a secondary IP addy on an interface???
<JoshT> chuckyp, tried Epiphany.  It does the same thing - Just sits there for like a minute before it starts to load anything.
<asterisk99> Question for GRUB people: I have an 80GB disk; 20GB used for Ubuntu; 20GB for alternate Ubunto Server ==== Can I install Windows XP without it corrupting the MBR???????
<ovidio> Windows sucks!!
<Psi-Jack> jfk: That is what an IP alias is. Multiple IP's on a single interface, yes.
<HymnToLife> no
<chuckyp> JoshT, hrm.... check ifconfig and make sure you are getting dns servers from dhcp.
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: you should install windows first and let GRUB do its magic
<HymnToLife> win XP will definitely corrupt the MBR
<jfk> Psi-jack:  Just checking - chill out there.
<ovidio> install Linux for your daughter!!
<Psi-Jack> jfk: I'm perfectly chilled. ;}
<HymnToLife> I'm wondering what ubotu says for this
<sixtymhz> You can always backup your MBR.
<HymnToLife> !windows
<ubotu> windows is, like, unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<JoshT> chuckyp, Checked that too.  Also, if I open a terminal window and do an nslookup, it's like instant!
<chuckyp> _wd3_, ghost shouldn't even care about the partitions that are installed anyways. it should jsut prompt you and overwrite the drive.  Its a sector for sector rewrite.
<asterisk99> hatake_kakashi: hmmmm. I wish I had done that... too late now... I guess I am hooped
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: however, what you could do is backup the MBR sectors and then after winxp install, recover those MBR sectors and then append winxp boot to it, etc
<chuckyp> _wd3_, what about a windows support room also.
<kyncani> asterisk99: you can setup grub again
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: well sixtymhz has got me beat somewhat :)
<puppet_masters> hi all
<_wd3_> ovidio i tried but 10 times the after the install it booted to a root "her user $" then it asks for a user and pass, well i did all that and nothing, i'm burnt out
<hatake_kakashi> err beaten me somewhat* :)
<dhanny> it seems i couldnt make a repository using rsync for upgrade dapper packages..
<kyncani> asterisk99: no need to backup your mbr
<asterisk99> hatake_kakashi: Unless I install Windows, then  install another Ubunto and let it rebuild GRUB and the MBR --- would that work?
<sixtymhz> hatake_kakashi : huh?
<puppet_masters> someone can help me plz??????
<HymnToLife> hatake_kakashi> how do you do it ?
<HymnToLife> that's interesting
<TRINKO> HOLA, ALGUN CHILENO O LATINO???
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<HymnToLife> !es
<chuckyp> !tell puppet_masters about ask
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: well there are howto guides to reinstall grub, but backing up MBR could be interesting
<ovidio> soy latino
<hatake_kakashi> sixtymhz: you've covered part of my solution :)
<sixtymhz> heh
<Psi-Jack> So, does anyone know how to setup IP Aliases using /etc/network/interfaces?
<asterisk99> hatake_kakashi: This sounds dangerous ... I may never see my Ubuntu again
<sixtymhz> use 'dd' to back up the MBR.
<hatake_kakashi> HymnToLife: imo I think its using dd to read the first 100 sectors of the hard disk?
<sixtymhz> no
<directhex> asterisk99, install windows. boot ubuntu install cd, type "rescue" at the boot: prompt. log into your system via the rescue, and type "grub-install (hd0)"
<sixtymhz> 512bytes
<TRINKO> DE DONDE OVIDIO?
<puppet_masters> ok here is my prob :  knode: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libktnef.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTV8QCString
<hatake_kakashi> sixtymhz: ahh ok, ta
<ovidio> de venezuela
<_wd3_> hymm i really want to use linux for her but after the install 10x it goes to a username and pass screen after the info i put in nothing
<HymnToLife> !et
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<ovidio> vivo en Republica Dominicana
<dhanny> so i use apt-get -d upgrade in one computer, and then download all upgradable packages, but i still dont know how to install it after all packages downloader.. Anyone would help me?????????
<TRINKO> BAKAN :)
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ruzgar> !trash
<ubotu> ruzgar: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<puppet_masters> and libkdefx.so.4 have the same prob
<hatake_kakashi> asterisk99: not really, as long as you follow the HOWTO properly, it shouldn't be a problem
<ruzgar> where can i find trash bin ?
<puppet_masters> so klibido knode k3b and korn doesnt work
<leviathanxtreme> hi!!!
<chuckyp> puppet_masters, Have no idea what you are trying to do when you encounter that problem.
<sixtymhz> You need a live cd if you are gonna back up your MBR tho and install windows.
<HymnToLife> dhanny> just don't add the -d
<puppet_masters> i try to lauch klibido for read newsgroup simply
<s|k> :(
<jfk> Psi-jack: so, in /etc/network/interfaces -  iface eth0:0 inet static
<jfk> address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy -adapt to your needs -HtH
<leviathanxtreme> somebody can say me how install a codec for H264 on ubuntu??
<puppet_masters> not a bibgbig thing
<s|k> I want ubuntu to work
<_wd3_> sixty is that for me?
<chuckyp> !tell leviathanxtreme about codec
<dhanny> no, i must donwload it first, because there are 10 computer in my office, and all of it need upgrade
<HymnToLife> s|k> what's the problem ?
<sixtymhz> _wd3_ : are you the one install winblows?
<puppet_masters> where it come from?
<puppet_masters> someone can send me is lib working?
<s|k> HymnToLife, I can't get the latest version of the NVIDIA driver to install correctly
<HymnToLife> dhanny> nd you want to install them on the other comps without downloading them ?
<_wd3_> sixty yes for my daughter
<dhanny> so my idea is, download the upgradable packages, then copy it to all computer, the install it
<ruzgar> i cant find trash bin ?
<HymnToLife> dhanny> yes
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: did you follow the guides on howto install nvidia packages from ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> then you download your packages
<directhex> dhanny, you really want to install and use apt-proxy instead
<s|k> I have a 7800 Nvidia card and no 3D capabilities
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, yes I've followed 3 different ones from the forums
<chuckyp> leviathanxtreme, please don't pm
<dhanny> but i dont know how to install the downloaded upgradable packages
<HymnToLife> copy them to some folder on the other compsand run sudo dpkg -i /path/to/folder/*.deb
<s|k> and one from the linux nvidia forum as well
<leviathanxtreme> ok
<leviathanxtreme> tks
<leviathanxtreme> chuk
<s|k> I've posted there and am wating for a response hatake_kakashi
<chuckyp> leviathanxtreme, you can ask in here or try asking ubotu by messaging him
<dhanny> sorry, i never use apt-proxy yet.. could you help me?? i'm really newbie in linux.. :(
<s|k> ubotu rocks
<ubotu> s|k: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: and none of them work? what was the error output (if more than 2 lines please paste the error log onto pastebin's site) and which video card do you have, as in the full name
<s|k> okay
<epix> I'm running ubuntu under VMWare on WinXP, is there a way to mount the WinXP harddrive for access in Ubuntu?
<pr0cty> im about to mount w/ vmware as well
<whiter> epix
<whiter> i think so
<sixtymhz> _wd3_ :  There are two ways to get a duel boot.  Install windows first then ubuntu and allow ubuntu to auto detect windows and add it to grub.  Second would be the harder one which is install windows and lose the MBR but ubuntu is still there aslong as you dont install on the same partition as ubuntu.  If you install windows after ubuntu, you can www.ubuntuforums.org and search for the howto on reinstalling grub after a windows install.
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, http://pastebin.com/584382
<epix> pr0cty, if you find a way, lmk please
<whiter> epix, do this
<pr0cty> np
<pr0cty> im still looking :P shud be fun
<epix> heh
<HymnToLife> d/sg dhanny copy the downloaded .deb files to some folder on the other comps and run sudo dpkg -i /path/to/folder/*.deb
<_JECKEL_> it's best to install windows first
<directhex> dhanny, apt-proxy makes a given machine do what it sounds like - act as an apt proxy. you reconfigure your client machines to use the apt proxy instead of ubuntu.com for packages - the clients then download all their updates from the apt-proxy, which either has a local copy of packages that have already been requested, or downlaods as neccessary
<s|k> I have the nvidia 7800 GTX hatake_kakashi
<_JECKEL_> windows is evil
<sixtymhz> _wd3_ : or you could backup your MBR to a usbkey, restore it after boot to a live CD then menually adding your windows parition to the grub menu.
<whiter> epix: goto System > Administration > DIsks
<sixtymhz> manually*
<_JECKEL_> it'll destory the boot record of anything that was on it before windows
<dfTh> how do you see the info of a file. for example, i have a file called 'get.txt' and i want to see the info, like the size, time modified, etc
<directhex> dhanny, the advantage of apt-proxy is you can have different sets of packages on your different machines, and don't end up installing pointless or irrelevant packages with a blanket "dpkg -i *.deb"
<dfTh> you know what im saying?
<corvax> windows is a predatory os
<LjL> dfTh:  "ls -l filename"
<epix> whiter, the winXP drive (partition) doesn't show up
<whiter> hm
<directhex> epix, it's possible, but NOT safe - you can create a new vmware disk, which is actually a link to a real host hard disk
<whiter> yea
<whiter> that
<whiter> :)
<directhex> epix, beware data loss
<epix> ok, best to just hook up an external drive and share between that?
<Xnos> someone use giFT...?
<whiter> i would
<directhex> epix, safer to just share the files you want to using vmware's folder sharing capability
<whiter> but if you want to share it with windows, its best to make it fat32
<dhanny> HymToLive, since the donwloaded packages stored in /var/cache/apt/archive i dont know which are the new packages.. it meshed up with the old packages
<jfk> _JECKEL_ - check this out dude: http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT8288296398.html - why VISTA sucks!!!
<epix> ahh
<whiter> that way ubuntu and windows can write to it
<epix> ill look in VMware for htat option
<epix> i havent used vmware in like 3 years
<puppet_masters> nobody can help me?
<HymnToLife> use apt-proxy then
<s|k> I wish I could, I'm a n3wb :/
<HymnToLife> didn't know that one :p
<jfk> puppet: with what?
<whiter> i would just install ubuntu instead of windows
<s|k> ubuntu > windows :)
<puppet_masters> knode: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libktnef.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTV8QCString
<epix> i tried too, but my dvdburner died :\
<s|k> free software :D
<chuckyp> puppet_masters, try reinstalling it.
<puppet_masters> i have done this
<corvax> 99% of the reasons people say they need* windows is bs
<s|k> once you get it to work :/
<dhanny> directhex, so i have to use apt-proxy in one of the clients?
<chuckyp> puppet_masters, what language do you speak?
<puppet_masters> someone tell me that a version compatibility prob
<HymnToLife> corvax> +1
<puppet_masters> french
<boby__> hi does someone can help me with my scaner?
<corvax> heh
<puppet_masters> why?
<chuckyp> !tell puppet_masters about fr
<directhex> dhanny, you install apt-proxy on your internet machine. the clients, you modify sources.list
<puppet_masters> sorry for my poor english
<whiter> bleh im having problems installing java
<epix> directhex, where is the 'Share Folders' option in vmware?
<chuckyp> puppet_masters, read the message ubotu sent you
<jfk> puppet: doing what? - if you want us to help you you need to give us enuff info mannn..
<matt__> hi. I have a problem. :( I just installed Ubuntu and gnome doesn't offer me the screenresolution i want to use. :( I put "1280x1024" in all depths in the xorg.conf, but it didn't change anything :(
<fossa> hi
<puppet_masters> thx i have
<pr0cty> id like to dual boot rather than go vmware/live cd's ..whats the chance of data loss on the drive
<directhex> dhanny, specifically, modify sources.list on the clients and point to http://yourserverhostnameoripaddress:9999/ubuntu/ instead of http://some.mirror.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<HymnToLife> matt__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chuckyp> puppet_masters, yeah you may get more help in #ubuntu-fr then here its kind of hard to understand you.
<directhex> epix, in the virtual machine properties i think. can't remember. laptop is switched off
<dhanny> what 9999 port is?
<directhex> 9999 is the port apt-proxy runs on
<jfk> boby__: no - but I might be able to help with a scanNer problem ;)=
<directhex> by default, anyway
<corvax> distinct32?
<corvax> on port 9999
<corvax> what ever that is
<dhanny> ok.. just a minute.. i'm goin to install apt-proxy
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, did you find anything? :(
<directhex> it's not like there's any rules regarding what you can put on high-numbered ports
* chuckyp off to work
<KentJonathan> i have question i want to adding Repositories but he dont service the option Synaptic Package Manager
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: about?
<bruce_> hi
<s|k> oh I'm sorry nevermind
<jfk> directhex: - heaven forbid restrictions on high ports ;^)=
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: you had a problem before about something hmm.. *scrolls up*
<_JECKEL_> damn lost the url
<_JECKEL_> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<KentJonathan> ?
<KentJonathan> I now the pag
<epix> directhex, where do the 'shares' appear after they are added?
<corvax> kent   i use aptvia the cli so  cant help ya with synaptic\
<_JECKEL_> sorry for this..
<matt__> HymnToLife: That thing asks me a lot of questions that i can'T answer(/can't believe i would have to)
<dhanny> whoaaaaaa.... i got error.. there is no apt-proxy in dapper's repo... E: Package apt-proxy has no installation candidate
<KentJonathan> but he dont service the option :(
<_JECKEL_> ya know..you guys should include all this stuff in like...the next ubuntu. o.o
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: ahh yes, do you have the error log that you can paste up onto pastebin's site? and what is the full name of your make/model of your video card?
<_JECKEL_> like..all the codecs
<bruce_> I'm sorry but I'm a newb an I've some problemes with my epson 1670 an ubuntu does someonoe know how to make it work?
<corvax> it has the option
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, http://pastebin.com/584382
<leviathanxtreme> i want play a movie codified in format h264, but my mplayer cant decodified... what codec i need install?
<directhex> epix, /mnt/something i think. you need vmware-tools installed in the client
<HymnToLife> !codec
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> 7800 GTX
<s|k> is my card
<leviathanxtreme> !codec
<s|k> nvidia 256mb 7800 GTX
<directhex> dhanny, it's probably in Universe
<HymnToLife> well anyway leviathanxtreme I'm pretty sure VLC can play em
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: ok going to read up your error log
<s|k> thank you
<dhanny> ok..
<corvax> let mkent
<corvax> click properties
<directhex> that's fairly likely, libx264 is being developed by the vlc people
<corvax> the repositories
<corvax> then*
<corvax> then custom
<iKernel> Remember: If you want to play windows sound/movie files such as wma or wmv, you'll most likely need w32codecs.
<jfk> outta here for 2nite - cya
<dhanny> btw, why there is no how to in ubuntu wiki about mirorring its repo?????????
<LjL> dhanny: uh... i guess it's not something people do too often ;)
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: looks like a version mismatch.. did you update your xorg in any shape or form?
<directhex> dhanny, anyting so scary & sysadminny is debian territory ;)
<corvax> i dont even use the think and it took me two seconds just messing arounf
<LjL> dhanny: anyway, "apt-cache show apt-proxy" and "apt-cache show apt-move"
<corvax> it doesnt urt to try things ya know
<HymnToLife> dhanny> why can't you just download the packages on every computer ?
<s|k> hatake_kakashi only as directed in the forums
<HymnToLife> are you on dialup ?
<corvax> actually its encouraged
<KentJonathan> corvaz i dont see the opcion Properties
<dhanny> i think that kind of howto is important..
<s|k> but the problem is that everything in the forums is for a different version
<corvax> settings*
<s|k> which nvidia doesn't have available for download
<corvax> sorry
<s|k> an older version
<KentJonathan> setting ok
<iKernel> And I reckon mplayer is probably your best bet for playing any sort of media. Dunno bout swf though
<directhex> i'm right, apt-proxy is in universe
<dhanny> HymToLive, i have limited bandwith over here
<curley_sue> HELP my network-admin has an extra entry: ppp1 - I don't know how have i created it but i'll appreciate help removing it
<s|k> hatake_kakashi: I'm not the only one with this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=466277&postcount=2
<DJ_tobias> k well, copying files now!
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: it does on nvidia website, however, here's a funny twist.. I suspect you must be running dapper and dapper has probably got an updated xorg for it
<dhanny> apt-move?? what it is for?
<DJ_tobias> hopefully i wont need to play from cd
<s|k> but you can see in that thread (  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064  ) that all the help in the world is for a different version
<corvax> goto repositoriesclick add then custom
<LjL> dhanny: hm, it explains that in the description
<directhex> dhanny, apt-move is for moving an exact set of packages from one machien to another. apt-proxy is a better solution for your problem
<KentJonathan> corvax repositories i dont see :(
<iKernel> HymnToLife: Perhpas he'd just rather not waste his bandwidth?
<s|k> I've purged nivida-glx hatake_kakashi
<s|k> well I've had to reinstall it
<LjL> directhex: but, "It can also build a partial or complete local mirror of a Debian binary distribution (including an ``installed-packages only'' mirror)."
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: or it could be an issue with a slightly outdated driver that does not support 7800 gtx?
<s|k> because the desktop crashes otherwise
<iKernel> If you can spare bandwidth by serving up files locally on your network instead of downloading the packages on every computer, then do so IMO.
<r0ckstarrrr> does anyone know what "Could not grab your mouse. A malicious client may  be eavesdropping on your session." means?
<s|k> it's a brand new driver
<iKernel> r0ckstarrrr: Just that
<s|k> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<s|k> the newest one
<r0ckstarrrr> well actually how to fix it
<LjL> directhex, dhanny: also, if you simply want a plain, *complete* mirror of the distribution, i suppose you can just forget about apt-proxy and apt-move, and just, well, mirror the site
<hatake_kakashi> r0ckstarrrr: either you have another mouse or something that is taking over the dev.. or you may have been 'rooted' by script-kiddies with rootkits
<directhex> LjL, am i wrong in thinking apt-proxy is dhanny's best option, then?
<KentJonathan> corvax first  i dont see seeting
<iKernel> r0ckstarrrr: It means it cannot get any/enough data from your mouse, therefore a bad guy may be eavesdropping on your session.
<r0ckstarrrr> it happened when i just installed ubuntu, it says that for my  mouse andkeyboard
<dhanny> Ljl, mirroring is my first oprion in deed, i have asked it here
<LjL> directhex: not sure i've understood exactly what his needs are
<Stormx2> Ack! Guys... I broke gnome :(
<dhanny> but nobody could help me..
<jonolsonroll2000> Stormx2, How? :(
<b3nw> anyone know what codec's I need to install to play a .mp4 file?
<LjL> dhanny: uh, if you want a full mirror, just run wget
<corvax> paste are you in synaptic
<corvax> ?
<directhex> dhanny, in the time you've not done anyting, i've booted my laptop, installed apt-proxy, and tested it in vmware
<iKernel> Stormx2: You should backup your configuartion before you screw around with it...
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: yeah, that is the latest one, however you won't have much fun unless if you go in fair bit of lengths to get that to work, I have tried it as well and it was a pain
<Stormx2> jonolsonroll2000: When I try to login, i get the little splash screen (with ubuntu written on it, and some icons come up below) and it just stops. Cept the icons don't come up
<asdfmn> I'm trying to build something from the source, I have GCC, G++, and automake?
<asdfmn> checking build system type... configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<Wolfwood> Gnome likes to break
<dhanny> infact, i just want to mirror http://ubuntu.cbn.net.id for dapper packages only
<dhanny> how ro do that?
<s|k> what do I have to do hatake_kakashi ?
<corvax> above the toolbar at the top
<jonolsonroll2000> Stormx2, Did you make backups? :(
<dhanny> how to do that?
<Stormx2> iKernel: I didn't screw with it. I didn't even touch it!
<s|k> how did you get it to work?
<Stormx2> jonolsonroll2000: of what, exactly?!
<KentJonathan> i dont in synaptic join the program
<directhex> dhanny, do you really need a 15gib archive which changes by hundreds of megs a day?
<LjL> dhanny: "wget --mirror http://ubuntu.cbn.net.id" i guess. haven't tried yet, just reading the man page
<fossa> if i install ubuntu linux 5.10 without an internet connection, then when i boot into it at work, will it recognize and autoconfigure a connected ethernet?
<jonolsonroll2000> Stormx2, The config files..that you messed around with.
<hatake_kakashi> asdfmn: try apt-get install build-essentials
<Stormx2> jonolsonroll2000: I didn't!!!
<asdfmn> Oh
<corvax> you fave      file   edit    package    settings  help
<iKernel> Stormx2: You mean you have never logged into gnome on this installation before?
<jonolsonroll2000> Stormx2, :(
<KentJonathan> I am go to Sytem an then Admistation
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, if there were some clear directions as to what steps I need to take that worked, I would be greatful
<Stormx2> iKernel: I logged into gnome before, yes.
<iKernel> k
<jonolsonroll2000> Stormx2, Then i'm lost, ask someone more knowledgeable.
<asdfmn> What repo is it in?
<corvax> yes
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, I don't think the driver is recompiling the kernel-module correctly
<corvax> then open synaptic
<KentJonathan> but he dont open :(
<dhanny> 15 GB is ok, i think i could scheduled it to mirror every night
<jrsims> quit
<KentJonathan> this is my problem
<corvax> does the dialog box come up
<corvax> and ask for your password
<directhex> dhanny, but *why*? apt-proxy would save you gigs of bandwidth
<asdfmn> hatake_kakashi: What repository is build-essentials in?
<corvax> ?
<iKernel> Oh, why do people ALWAYS have problems on #ubuntu? Can't it just be a nice chit-chat session for once?
<LjL> dhanny: it appears to be working here
<Stormx2> iKernel: Its a support channel.
<apeitheo> Help -- with wvdial I'm able to connect to the internet but the interface ppp0 doesn't exist (when I type ifconfig it only shows 'lo') what could be the problem?
<Kr4t05> Ok
<b3nw> is it possible to disable the popup for the battery fully charged?
<LjL> dhanny: anyway, do you have an idea how big the ubuntu reps can be?
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: mm :/ clear directions.. that would be technically impossible. you have to first get gcc3.4.5 and then you get any other relevant packages, you then get that and give it a shot I believe
<iKernel> Stormx2: I thought someone would say that :)
<KentJonathan> he dont open the synaptic is my prbolem
<hatake_kakashi> !info build-essentials
<Wolfwood> If this isn't the place for help with a decrepit open source OS, what is?
<dhanny> Ljl, i dont' know
<Stormx2> iKernel: xD well if you thought that, you shouldn't have said that then ^_^
<hatake_kakashi> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<Stormx2> Im uninstalling KDE
<corvax> kent a dialog box should pop up and ask for your password
<Stormx2> just incase that fucked it up
<directhex> dhanny, why won't you just install apr-proxy and solve your problem once and for all?
<dhanny> i just want to mirror dapper packages, not all ubuntu release
<holycow> guys, whats the consensus on autopackage, its evil?
<LjL> dhanny: i don't know either, but it will be in the order of tens/hundreds of gigabytes
<corvax> if that doesnt happen  it wont run
<holycow> !autopackage
<ubotu> it has been said that autopackage is evil
<dhanny> i'm installing apt-proxy right now..
<hatake_kakashi> holycow: automatix = evil
<holycow> hatake_kakashi, is autopackage coshure?
<Wolfwood> I just uninstalled KDE as well. Did an "everything" installation of Fedora Core and then thought better of it.
<Wolfwood> Or at least wanted to trim the fat afterwards
<dhanny> dapper could be  tens/hundreds of gigabytes???
<KentJonathan> :(
<Stormx2> dhanny: No
<Wolfwood> Oh yeah.. What is dapper?
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, but my kernel uses gcc3.4
<hatake_kakashi> holycow: nfi, but I'd steer away from it unless if you like to mess around in the CLI alot and wouldn't mind eventually living in it to solve your problems
<Stormx2> dhanny: Not every package is installed by default
<mike-w> all vnc clients won't load because of my display, how can i fix this?
<s|k> will that matter?
<fossa> anybody care to recommend a 19" lcd monitor
<Stormx2> Wolfwood: The next release of ubuntu ^_^
<sardopsycho> ok...I installed Totem Zine, the W32codecs, and both Totem, and Rhthymbox will not play MP3's, XvID, etc...
<Wolfwood> Ah
<s|k> what are the 'other relevant packages' ?
<directhex> dhanny, 18504 packages of varying sizes
<sardopsycho> did I miss something?
<b3nw> is it possible to disable the popup for the battery fully charged?
<LjL> dhanny: as stormx2 said, it depends on what you mean by "dapper". mirroring the dapper repository would certainly result in tens/hundreds gigs
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: no I believe your kernel is compiled with 3.4.5, or generally all kernels precompiled for this distro
<fossa> not to exceed $300
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: cat /proc/version
<LjL> dhanny: on the other hand, mirroring the contents of just the CD-ROM wouldn't. but then, why mirror that when you have the CD-ROM? =)
<directhex> fossa, i recommend you spend a little more and get a 20" dell (which is 1600x1200, where 19" screens are 1280x1024)
<Wolfwood> I can't figure out a good MPEG & AVI player for my system either
<corvax> you need lame for mp3
<Stormx2> OK, Ima try to get into GNOME again now. Wish me luck :D
<hatake_kakashi> Wolfwood: try vlc
<Wolfwood> Helix won't touch them, and Totem keeps wanting plug-ins
* fossa google dell
<sardopsycho> no it was something else like xms???
<mike-w> Wolfwood: totem-xine
<sardopsycho> xmms?
<Stormx2> sardopsycho: Use a player which has mp3 support in-the-box, like Audacious :)
<null> mplayer
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, do you know know what the other relevant packages might be?
<Wolfwood> And I want to try VLC, but it's not listed in yum for some odd reason
<holycow> hatake_kakashi, thx
<QMario> I don't see why Office software should cost over $2NN where you can get OpenOffice2 for Ubuntu for free. :)
<s|k> or where I could find them?
<Wolfwood> Ah, so xine is an add-on for totem?
<corvax> i like banshee
<directhex> QMario, because people will pay
<holycow> Wolfwood, yum? wtf? go back to #suse.  this is ubuntu
<directhex> Wolfwood, no, xine has been around for years more than totem
<Wolfwood> Heh, relax..
<Wolfwood> OK
<dhanny> i confuse.. :(
<null> get amarok :)
<carlk> how can I see the SMART stats for my IDE drive?
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: well first get gcc3.4.5 and then try getting that latest nvidia, if it complains about this and that missing, you are pretty much left to get those and give it a shot
<Wolfwood> I know this is ubuntu. I got to know it since I had ubuntu installed.
<QMario> Holycow, what is "yum"?
<corvax> its all about choice
<corvax> lol
<Wolfwood> yum is a lot like apt-get
<directhex> dhanny, did you apt-get install apt-proxy on your server machine yet?
<holycow> QMario, a shitty excuse for an installer
<Wolfwood> Same syntax and function
<s|k> okay I'll try it hatake_kakashi, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> QMario: its a rpm front-end
<Stormx2> oh boy i know why it won't boot into gnome
<Kr4t05> Someone refresh my memory, what is that package would I use to execute terminal commands on a remote machine?
<Wolfwood> ssh?
<Stormx2> ssh?
<corvax> try this from the cli wolf  sudo apt-get moo
<directhex> yum is the yellowdog update manager, for yellow dog linux. it's an attempt at adding apt-style functionality to rpm
<Kr4t05> Wolfwood: Yes
<hatake_kakashi> Kr4t05: ssh and sshd is daemon
<Kr4t05> Wolfwood: it was on the tip of my tongue. :P
<dhanny> directhex, it still downloading right now..
<dhanny> my bandwith very slow.. :(
<sardopsycho> ok, I have the Multiverse and Universe repository's activated, I got totem-xie, the w32codecs, and both Totem and Rhythmbox will not play MP3's, Divx, XviD, etc..  Did I miss a download???
<Wolfwood> not just YDL though, since Fedora Core 4 PPC uses it as well.. Did YDL develop it?
<Kr4t05> kakashi: Naruto fan?
<carlk> Kr4t05: do you have the sshd server installed on the remote box?
<Stormx2> where is the configuration file which manages the GNOME session (specificly, the startup programs)
<sixtymhz> buntu no jitsu!!
<fossa> that is a $460 monitor!
<Kr4t05> carlk: not yet
<Kr4t05> carlk: It's on my to-do list
<hatake_kakashi> Kr4t05: *sigh* yes but not a fan of the main character :p
<dhanny> Hey.. why Naruto so much filler in it?
<dhanny> sorry.. oot :D
<sixtymhz> Gantz fans anyone?? :P
<Kr4t05> kakashi: Me neither. Shikamaru, all the way! :P
<carlk> Kr4t05: on the remote box, you need to install package: openssh-server
<hatake_kakashi> <--- > * :)
<Kr4t05> carlk: Thanks
<sixtymhz> <3 Kr4t05
<jvai> my-totem-xine will play mp3
<directhex> fossa, true, but it's also got 50% more screen real-estate, since it's got a sensible resolution
<sardopsycho> anyone?
<Kr4t05> sixtymhz: Thanks...?
<LjL> dhanny: if you have so little bandwidth, i really don't see how you could have a chance of mirroring even just the main repository! :\
<sixtymhz> Shikamaru is the shadow jitsu right?
<HymnToLife> Naruto stinks :/
<directhex> LjL, (which is why he should use apt-proxy)
<dhanny> directhex, it installed right now.. then what?
<LjL> dhanny: but what's the problem anyway, you've got more than one computer with ubuntu?
<sixtymhz> Its been ahile since I read Naruto.
<hatake_kakashi> sixtymhz: no.. I think its the one with the dog
<sixtymhz> almost two years.
<LjL> directhex: guess so but i'm still missing something here
<sixtymhz> Which one is the shadow one?
<Kr4t05> sixtymhz: I believe, that and he's a Chuunin... unlike Naruto and the others. :] 
<sixtymhz> Thats my fav.
<Wolfwood> Got a 60MHz machine, sixtymhz?
<Wolfwood> Reminds me of the first Power Mac
<cyne> hi all! just wanted to say, i'm back to Ubuntu and it rocks :)
<sixtymhz> Wolfwood : at one time I think I did :P
<Wolfwood> Heh
<hatake_kakashi> sixtymhz: hmm.. I forgot lol, its been awhile since I last watched it as well heh
<Kr4t05> Wolfwood: I'm installing Xubuntu to a 200MHz machine. :)
<sixtymhz> congrats cyne !
<Wolfwood> Ah
<directhex> dhanny, on the machines you want to update on, as root, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and change "http://archivefoo.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" to "http://yourserverhostnameorip:9999/ubuntu"
<hatake_kakashi> or maybe Shikamaru is the shadow one
<sixtymhz> Kr4t05 : lemmie know how that works out plz.
<Kr4t05> Fun
<cyne> my friends couldn't believe it that i was in windows and 20 minutes later i was talking to them in Ubuntu on IRC
<sixtymhz> Kr4t05 : Is shikamaru the shadow one?
<fossa> will ubuntu recognize an ethernet port on boot, if it isn't connected during install?
<Wolfwood> I have a 180 MHz Starmax sitting around, and the next highest I have is my iMac 233 MHz.
<dhanny> i plan to bring my server to my friend office to make a mirror for the first time.. then bring it back to my office, and run the mirroring every night, not every time.. i think it could save my bandwith.. :D
<corvax> wodo ya have the gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<corvax> do you*
<Kr4t05> sixtymhz: Compiling takes just a little while...  (I'm not sure, I haven't watched Naruto in ages.)
<directhex> dhanny, use the hostname if you can talk about your server by hostname (i.e. if "ping servername" works), else use the ip address
<corvax> for mp3
<carlk> Kr4t05: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu - good for old box
<directhex> dhanny, for security updates, use "http:///yourserverhostnameorip:9999/ubuntu-security"
<Kr4t05> carlk: I'm installing it.
<Kr4t05> carlk: Right now.
<cyne> if i put a new graphics card in my PC will Ubuntu recognise it on boot?
<sixtymhz> Kr4t05 : yeah thats is the one.  He is my fav.
<HymnToLife> cyne> no
<carlk> Kr4t05: I also have seen ubuntu-lite, but not sure what the diff is - you know?
<dhanny> directhex, how about in the server which i installed apt-proxy?
<HymnToLife> you'll have to dpkg-reconfigure
<Kr4t05> sixtymhz: :)
<cyne> HymnToLife, that's all?
<HymnToLife> yes
<directhex> dhanny, apt-proxy comes with a sensible default config. you can just leave it
<cyne> nice
<HymnToLife> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wolfwood> I was wondering whether xfce was yet another desktop environment after I saw it listed in yum. Now I see that it is. Neat.
<cyne> thanks :)
<Stormx2> Wolfwood: Im in it now cause GNOME is broken
<Stormx2> And I can't find the bloody config file
<sixtymhz> Im a little interested in the UBuntu-lite.
* LjL didn't know about an ubuntu lite
<Kr4t05> carlk: Not sure...
<holycow> sixtymhz, stop saying stupid shit
<Rug> Howdy all
<holycow> sixtymhz, wtf is ubuntu lite?
<Kr4t05> carlk: It's on the forums some where...
<holycow> sixtymhz, just uninstall what you don't need
<LjL> holycow: go away please
<holycow> LjL, you know exactly where you can biteme
<sardopsycho> ok, I have the Multiverse and Universe repository's activated, I got totem-xine, XMMS,  the w32codecs, and both Totem and Rhythmbox will not play MP3's, Divx, XviD, etc..  Did I miss a download???
<Rug> Does the name Pavlov ring a bell?
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<corvax> sard try this
<directhex> dhanny, then you can just aptitude update & aptitude dist-upgrade as per usual on your workstation machines - it will get an updated package list from the proxy (which may or may not get one from the web), and updated packages as needed (from the proxy, or maybe the web if needed)
<corvax> get gstreamer0.8-mad
<sixtymhz> holycow : I dont need to uninstall anything... but somepeople need a liter version.  So its good to know where to point those people into the right direction.
<LjL> holycow: i don't know what you mean, but please either stop using that kind of language, or leave
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, I try sudo apt-get install  build-essential gcc gcc-3.4.5
<s|k>  but I get E: Couldn't find package gcc-3.4.5
<directhex> dhanny, and you can apt-get install stuff too - the proxy will download the right packages if it needs to, or send something from its cache if it has it
<_wd3_>  hi
<crimsun> it's gcc-3.4
<s|k> :|
<sixtymhz> hey _wd3_ : How is the install?
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, was saying it's 3.4.5
<holycow> sixtymhz, there is no such thing as a lite version, the term makes no sense whatsoever in relationship to debian
<s|k> that's whyat cat /proc/version tells me
<pbransford> can anyone recommend a good firewall utility (that starts on boot, not on X loading) other than using a startup script?
<holycow> or debian like distros
<s|k> hat*
<Kr4t05> carlk: Ubuntu-Lite: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98233
<sixtymhz> holycow : www.ubuntulite.org
<green_earz> pbransford: shorewall
<Rug> holycow: perhaps you are thinking of a 'server' install.
<pavlovsdog> !info lokkit
<sixtymhz> Please get educated before you start talking.
<hatake_kakashi> crimsun: s|k needs to get the one that's been precompiled to match kernel one.. funny how ubuntu never include it in their repos -_-
<ubotu> lokkit: (basic interactive firewall configuration tool (console interface)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.50.22-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 124 kB, Installed size: 796 kB
<s|k> hatake_kakashi, where do I get it? :0
<dhanny>  oo... i understand right now.. so we do nothing in the machine where apt-proxy installed
<holycow> sixtymhz, you have got to be kidding me? people actually create a page for ubuntu lite?
<holycow> sixtymhz, well i stand corrected
<pbransford> green_earz, got a GUI configuration?
<dfTh> !wmv
<directhex> dhanny, right
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<holycow> stupidity knows no bounds
<crimsun> hatake_kakashi: huh? You mean the one I just mentioned?
<dfTh> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: you may have to get it from googling, its in the gnu gcc repos I think
<LjL> holycow: precisely. arrogance too.
<s|k> okay hatake_kakashi thanks
<sardopsycho> alright, strike that....I got Totem to play MP3s - but not Rhythmbox...any ideas?
<dhanny> now i have these two lines i my workstation source.list:
<sixtymhz> I still <3 holycow and don't stop talking dirty to me.
<hatake_kakashi> crimsun: yes, gcc3.4 will not be suitable for the latest nvidia-kernel to be compiled, they are that specific.. not even 4.0.1
<pbransford> Am i the only one that thinks no firewall in ubuntu is stupid? even if you dont need it you should ALWAYS have one
<ruzgar> !wine
<dhanny> deb http://192.168.1.43:9999/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<fossa> this is high level tech help. you could be walking your wife's relative through windows update. oh wait, that's what I'm doing on the phone right now.
<LjL> dhanny: basically when you install a package on your client *or* on your server, apt-cache will cache it, so that if you later install the same package on the other machine, it won't have to be downloaded
<_wd3_> sixty i loss the last message from u , i want to fdisk then reformat a hd that had linux on it, how?
<crimsun> hatake_kakashi: it's been suitable afaik
<dhanny> deb http://192.168.1.43/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<hatake_kakashi> pbransford: its not that ubuntu doesn't have firewall.. it does, however its not configured
<dhanny> o..
<Rug> pbransford: why? if there are zero open ports in a default install, then a firewall will do nothing
<pbransford> hatake_kakashi, thats what i meant
<Stormx2> Yay! GNOME is back!!
<dhanny> ok..
<dhanny> :)
<holycow> LjL, its is a terrible disservice to let misconceptions about how this stuff works lurk around.  things like ubuntu lite are the height or idiocy.  those of you that have the time and inclination should work a wee bit harder to allow for knowledge to bloom, not misinformation to spread
<ruzgar> is there a emulator better than wine?
<directhex> dhanny, change the bottom line to say "ubuntu-security". otherwise, that's fine#
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hatake_kakashi> crimsun: no its not, try compiling the latest nvidia module yourself and you would know what I mean
<pbransford> Rug, how often does a default install stay a default install
<sixtymhz> _wd3_ : Someone might be able to help you because I do not have the time to walk you through since I am about to leave.
<Rug> ruzgar: cedega or vmware
<holycow> at best ubuntu lite should be a section in the wiki
<_wd3_> sixy thanx
<Stormx2> What is ubuntu lite?
<crimsun> hatake_kakashi: it does work here.
<Wolfwood> I suppose I'll install xfce4 just to have a gnome alternative, just in case.
<ruzgar> ok
<LjL> holycow: whatever. that you disagree with something or someone doesn't mean you have to insult that something or someone. that's all i care about in the context of this channel. so, please keep a lower profile.
<ruzgar> is cedega free?
<Rug> pbransford: at that time you could install/setup a firewall
<hatake_kakashi> pbransford: well they left it unconfigured so that people can set it up themselves later. Its to prevent un-necessary hassles and frustrations
<hatake_kakashi> ruzgar: no
<ruzgar> !cedega
<ruzgar> ok
<mike-w> anyone know how to resolve vnc client issues?
<Wolfwood> A hammer
<holycow> LjL, or what?
<hatake_kakashi> crimsun: which version do you have? and did you compile the kernel with gcc3.4?
<Wolfwood> Oh wait, that's Microsoft issues..
<dhanny> what is the differst between "dapper-security" and "ubuntu-security", i use "dapper-security" by floowing the default in the source.list
<holycow> LjL, i dare you
<Rug> Wolfwood: I prefer Xfce too
<crimsun> hatake_kakashi: I've also been doing this since before Nvidia had a decent kbuild system, so I'm aware of ignoring $CC.
<LjL> holycow: or nothing. i said "please", no?
<Wolfwood> I can't say I prefer it yet - never have used it. I will though.
<Stormx2> holycow, LjL, make love not war
<pbransford> hatake_kakashi, a simple option during installation (block incomming connections with firewall or do not touch?)
<ruzgar> !vmware
<pbransford> Something.
<directhex> ruzgar, last i checked, it was 9 with 3 months' support, support is 3 a month subsequently. you only get updates if you have a valid support contract
<nalioth> holycow: LjL: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crimsun> hatake_kakashi: I'm on Dapper, and I don't even use Nvidia.
<pavlovsdog> crimsun: you want the kernel-headers
<pavlovsdog> oh nm
<crimsun> heh.
<LjL> nalioth: please grep the logs before thinking we're just discussing about something. i think holycow should understand what this channel is about.
<_wd3_> holycow i how can i fdisk a hd that had linux on it to reformat it? right now the bios shows it but when i use win98 disk it doesn't shw up a d: drive.
<directhex> dhanny, you just want it to say "http://192.168.1.43:9999/ubuntu-security dapper-security main restricted" on your bottom line
<hatake_kakashi> crimsun: well, I used to think of the method of having to get the one suitable for it because nvidia is so b*tchy over small things like that
<wastrel> LjL:  this channel is logged?  heh i should be more careful what i say
<fossa> maybe you coudl boot a livecd then use the linux version of fdisk
<ruzgar> !totem
<Stormx2> wastrel: Big brother :P
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ruzgar
<hatake_kakashi> pbransford: if you set that on during installation, you may end up not being able to check for the correct repos, etc
<holycow> wd3 the easiest thing in gnome is to use gnomeparted gui, in kde qtparted
<Stormx2> ruzgar: please... /msg ubotu <word>
<wastrel> Stormx2:  well their logs aren't available to the public ;] 
<Wolfwood> !totem
<LjL> wastrel: "log" is a way of saying... it's logged as long as someone's logging it, or at least as long as i can scroll back :)
<crimsun> wastrel: yes, it is.
<Wolfwood> Gee, have to wait 15 seconds. That's nice.
<holycow> wd3 super easy to get rid of boot sector and reformat.  you should be able to reformat with ntfs too, or fat32 if your doing win98
<Wolfwood> !totem
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Wolfwood
<QMario> What is the DCC exploit?
<purplefeltangel> in the Network Tools dialog, what does "location" do?
<Wolfwood> Yeah, what is that?
<crimsun> wastrel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<nalioth> QMario: a free k-line for its users
<LjL> QMario: something you should worry about if you're using a NetGear router.
<holycow> purplefeltangel, it lets you set up multiple network configurations
<pbransford> hatake_kakashi, then the user setting it should know better. OK, only add the option to expert install?
<pavlovsdog> it's a four letter word
<holycow> purplefeltangel, for example you can setup home and office, both of which would have different configs typically
<purplefeltangel> holycow: oh, thanks
<hatake_kakashi> pbransford: probably, but try consulting that with the ubuntu-devs first
<QMario> Hello nalioth!!! ;)
<_wd3_> i can't get ubuntu up , after last 3 installs it ask for user and pass, well after i type info it brings me to the root or "name$"
<wastrel> crimsun:  i shall commence self censorship in the hope of avoiding public ridicule ;] 
<nalioth> hi Q
<pavlovsdog> lol
<Stormx2> remind me, when is dapper due?
<directhex> dhanny, it's half past 2 in the morning. are you all sorted?
<xapaho> hi -- could you please help me with grub and linux multiboot ? i did let sarge installer format my /boot (I already know that I'm a idiot), and grub won't start since then (prints endless "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB...." messages).
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> you mean it asks you to type the user/passwd again and again during install ?
<LjL> !tell Stormx2 about dapper
<pavlovsdog> _wd3_: gdm isn't loading is what you have there i think
<_wd3_> yes
<_wd3_> hymm yes
<purplefeltangel> on evolution i keep getting an error message that says something like "unable to sync inbox and summary" or something, and some of my messages are showing up twice . . . anyone have any idea whats wrong?
<_wd3_> pavlovsdog thanx also
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> is by any chance your /home partition mounted to a fat32 ?
<LjL> ho-ho-home mounted as far32? brrrrr
<pavlovsdog> _wd3_: wht happens if you type startx after you log into that weird looking root or "name$"
<_wd3_> hymm it  was a fresh formated fat32 then i installed ubuntu
<holycow> wd3 then you cant do it in ubuntu, you need another utility for this ... there are a bunch of online free utilities for this, ithink fdisk from a win98 bootdisk might do this? not sure i only use linux i have no clue about windows anymore
<pavlovsdog> oh nm
<HymnToLife> so that's it
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> your /home MUST be ext3
<_wd3_> hymm it is ext3 and my swap is config also
<holycow> wd3 what i do is i have a hard drive tray on my usb port, i drop an hd in and use the tools i mentioned to do similar things, sounds like you are trying to do this for a drive that is slave or is primary drive
<corvax> mine is resizerfs
<pavlovsdog> ok wd40 type startx
<HymnToLife> welwhatever FS Linux can write natively
<holycow> wd3 if you can i would recommend is booting your system off of a different hd, and having that drive as slave/secondary master/whatever, then using either windows or linux tools to do that
<_wd3_> holycow ur good, yes the hd with linux on it is slave i inserted win98 disk but the hd doesn't show up as d:
<liquidindian> Hi, can anyone help me?  my USB hard drive has suddenly stopped being recognised.  When I try to mount all, I get the message /dev/sda1 does not exist...
<dhanny> directhex, should i configure the source.list in the apt-proxy server??
* LjL will try to look somewhere else
<holycow> wd3 correct, it cannot see the partitions ... but it should show up under system something or other.  you should be able to download windows tools that can see the device, reformat it an dmount it under windows
<corvax> i like to use  boot and nuke
<_wd3_> holycow when i boot up win2k the linux hd doesn't even show up
<corvax> to wpe a drive
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> Win can't read linux FS natively
<HymnToLife> there are tools to do that hough
<holycow> wd3 it doesn't show up as d, but if you right click on my computer, select manage, to to system tools or whatever, the device should show up
<corvax> dban
<dhanny> directhex, should i configure the source.list in the apt-proxy server same as the workstation???
<holycow> wd3 windows just can't mount the file system but it can see the device for sure
<_wd3_> hymm and holy thanks i'll try that .
<HymnToLife> holycow> it can
<directhex> dhanny, you can if you want. there's no major reason to
<HymnToLife> not natively but there are tools to do it
<directhex> dhanny, are the clients behaving as you expect them to?
<_wd3_> hymm what tools
<LjL> directhex, dhanny: uh, what would be the reason of *using* apt-proxy if that is not done? :o)
<corvax> there is an ext2 and ext3 driver
<corvax> for win
<LjL> _wd3_: google for "ext2 windows", you'll find - i think - three
<_wd3_> holycow the bios sees the hd when it boots but in win
<_wd3_> ljl thanks
<holycow> wd3, your mixing up your terminology
<holycow> windows 'sees' the device
<liquidindian> Anyone know where my hard drive might be if not at /dev/sda1?
<holycow> wd3, windows just doesn't know what to do with the partition information so it cannot MOUNT it as d:
<holycow> get it?
<LjL> liquidindian: /dev/hda1 if it's IDE
<HymnToLife> _wd3_> http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/#ext2fsd
<holycow> i.e. it doesn't show up as d: but its there
<LjL> liquidindian: or something other than "1" if it's not primary master, first partition, i guess
<_wd3_> holy yes ur ok
<_wd3_> hymm thanks
<liquidindian> LjL, it's a USB drive.
<corvax> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<LjL> liquidindian: oh, then i don't quite have a suggestion other than /dev/sda1
<dhanny> right now i installed apt-proxy in the machine (as server) which using Ubuntu Breezy, but all of my workstation is using Dapper Drake, it is necesary to configure the server?
<directhex> LjL, on the apt-proxy machine, makes no difference. apt-proxy uses /var/cache/apt/archives for its cache, so if you update the proxy itself, there's no difference whether the updates come straight frmo archive.ubuntu.com (and into /var/cache/apt/archive), or from the proxy (which, running locally, is sticking things into, um, /var/cache/apt/archive)
<purplefeltangel> in evolution i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9737
<holycow> wd3 in the time you took to ask these questions you could of googled up the links they just gave you tho :)
<purplefeltangel> can someone help?
<directhex> dhanny, no. apt-proxy will just work
<jerware> fellaz
<_wd3_> holy thanks
<LjL> directhex: oh, i see
<jonolsonroll2000> holycow, I should put a perma message on my gaim "Did you try google first?" ;)
<lampshade> anyone know why I would get less battery life with linux than with windows?  I'm trying to figure this out because it has been cut by nearly and hour
<holycow> jonolsonroll2000, yeah it requires a remarkable amount of energy to retrain users to google, its fine tho
<dhanny> ok..
<wastrel> jonolsonroll2000:  you're using gaim for irc?
<dhanny> admin@sta41:~$ sudo apt-get update \
<dhanny> Get: 1 http://lserver dapper Release.gpg [189B] 
<jonolsonroll2000> wastrel, No sir.
<jonolsonroll2000> wastrel, I was referring more to my friends who ask me questions a lot.
<dhanny> horeeeeeeee... it work.......
<_wd3_> brb
<wastrel> oic.  :] 
<poningru> is there one command to kill X?
<kairu0> how stable/unstable is dapper right now?
<dhanny> it updateing right now.. via apt-proxy server.. :D
<LjL> poningru: what about ctrl+alt+backspace? or you actually need a command?
<Rug> ctrl + alt + backspace
<pavlovsdog> /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<poningru> that just restarts
<poningru> I need to kill it
<directhex> dhanny, good good. can i go to bed now?
<LjL> poningru: then what pavlovsdog said
<poningru> oh ok
<dhanny> kairu), i still dont know.. i just install it last night
<Rug> Does the name Pavlov ring a bell?
<wastrel> heh
<baasnad> hello
<poningru> yeah stuart
<jonolsonroll2000> westrel, Although I thought but never explored that there was IRC on gaim?
<poningru> he is a mozilla hacker
<pavlovsdog> yuk yuk yuk ... yuck
<dhanny> ok.. thank you so much directhex..... I love you!!! :))
<s|k> why doen't they have the correct gcc version in the repository?
<elkbuntu> Rug, lol that was a pun in itself
<s|k> my kernel is built with 3.4.5 and all they have in the repository is 3.4
<Rug> yes, thankyou
<kairu0> dhanny, any problems yet?
<poningru> s|k: um...
<wastrel> jonolsonroll2000:  there is an irc plugin but it's not like a full featured irc client
<s|k> I'm looking at these compiling instructions for 3.4.5 and I'm just lost
* Se7h is now away
* Se7h is now away
<dhanny> kairu0, not yet.. it still updating the package list.. :)
<poningru> Se7h: would you mind turning that stuff off?
<kairu0> haha ok
<LjL> gcc-3.4 (GCC) 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)
<LjL> s|k: "gcc-3.4 --version" gives ^^
<jonolsonroll2000> wastrel, Ah, K.
<poningru> s|k: 3.4 and 3.4.5 should be the same
<Se7h> poningru sure it was a mistaken mouse click
<Se7h> sorry
<baasnad> Where would be a good place for me to read to find out how to make the Gnome dropdown menus update with all of the applications that I just downloaded / updated?
<dhanny> just in one computer.. i shoul try update in anothe workstion after this one finished, so i could see if the apt-proxy work or not.. :)
<poningru> there should only be minor bug fixes
<poningru> Se7h: np
<s|k> poningru, hatake_kakashi tells me they're not
<s|k> :/
<poningru> hmm
<directhex> dhanny, if you like. i think you see how it works now, at any rate
<LjL> s|k: oh well, *my* gcc-3.4 from the repository definitely reports itself as version 3.4.5 as you can see
<poningru> yeah my breezy one does too
<dhanny> yeah.. :)
<Se7h> this thing od the external hd going into 'sleep-mode' is realy annoying
<Se7h> does anyone knows how to solve this?
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: the nvidia installer are very specific about which gcc was the kernel compiled for however crimsun has pointed out to ignore $CC. That I am not too sure on how to go about on it
<s|k> LjL, Linux version 2.6.12-10-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prer elease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Mon Feb 13 12:13:15 UTC 2006
<s|k>  is what mine says
<poningru> hmm ic
<dhanny> directhex, are you not sleepy.. ;) sorry to make you awake this morning.. :D
<poningru> s|k: what exactly are you trying to compile?
<LjL> s|k: yup... and it does say "gcc version 3.4.5" doesn't it?
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: latest nvidia module
<carlk> Kr4t05: I was wondering what the diff is betwen xubuntu and u-lite - like why would someone want one or the other
<poningru> oh latest
<purplefeltangel> in evolution i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9737 -- can someone help me please????
<poningru> s|k: you sure you cant find binaries?
<directhex> it's exactly the same build - "(gcc version 3.4.5 20050809" versus "(GCC) 3.4.5 20050809"
<s|k> poningru, I'm trying to install the latest nvidia driver
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: not the one in the repos but the one on nvidia's site because s|k's xorg requires it
<pinpoint> whats the point of runnin a program with an &
<pinpoint> say, xmms &
<poningru> ah ic
<pinpoint> in terminal
<hatake_kakashi> pinpoint: puts it in background
<JoshT> Well, I've tried all sorts but the damn thing still sits there for 2 mins every time I click a hyperlink.  Pesky thing. ;'(
<pinpoint> do i want to do that for xmms
<HymnToLife> are kernel updates really necessary for servrs ?
<poningru> s|k: iirc gcc will let you compile using an older version compatibility hold on let me check
<s|k> how do I tell what xorg version I have?
<dhanny> Hey.. hey.. is there anybody have an idea to build a distro for blind people based on Ubuntu?????
<LjL> pinpoint: not necessarily. if might want to if you want to keep using that terminal before xmms quits
<dhanny> i think its good idea.. i see there is a distro called Oralinux..
<hatake_kakashi> pinpoint: that's the question you should ask yourself, furthermore I think xmms is more of a GUI frontend.. you should try something like mplayer which can play in consoles
<directhex> dhanny, regular ubuntu, plus a live-in midget to sit next to the computer & read out all the screens
<LjL> s|k: i could suggest "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg"
<pinpoint> ah
<pinpoint> thankies
<dhanny> regular ubuntu? what is it?
<poningru> brb
<LjL> hah
<liquidindian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<s|k> LjL, what's the difference between breezy and dapper?
<s|k> I don't see that written anywhere
<hatake_kakashi> s|k: breezy = stable, dapper = development
<LjL> s|k: breezy is the current version of Ubuntu (aka 5.10). dapper will be the next version (6.04)
<s|k> oh okay
<LjL> !tell s|k about dapper
<lukey-> !tell lukey- about dapper
<liquidindian> Could someone have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9738  and tell me if my USB hard drive is somewhere in there and I can't see it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im thinking of installing ubuntu on my computer..  I already have a free partition... If something goes wrong and fucks up, is there a chance my files get deleted?
<dhanny> s|k, dapper is better the breezy when it released.. :D
<LjL> liquidindian: don't think.
<LjL> liquidindian: if you try mounting /dev/sda1, it errors out?
<directhex> iG-Shoot-Me, if you're not resizing partitions, it's pretty unlikely
<cp7mm39> hello all new to linux, tryin to figure this out
<dhanny> one month to go to dapper relased.. but i have installed it in all of wortkstation in my office.. :)
<kairu0> liquidindian, its not in there
<liquidindian> Yep, it's in my fstab, it says it doesn't exist.
<iG-Shoot-Me> directhex: So I only need 1 partition?
<liquidindian> It's definitely plugged in :)
<lukey-> ig: itll take that unpartitoned space and reallocate it
<LjL> liquidindian: is the "usb-storage" module loaded? (try lsmod | grep usb)
<directhex> iG-Shoot-Me, as many as you feel like, really. i tend to have a small (50mb) /boot, a swap partition, then either one large / or ~10gb for / and the rest for /home
<directhex> or maybe some for /tmp
<directhex> it's really up to you. the installer has some suggestions
<cp7mm39> does anyone know how to install programs on this system?
<lukey-> what you need to do is make sure that you dont overwrite your main partition
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont understand that..  Boots and swap and stuff
<LjL> !tell cp7mm39 about apt
<w4r> hi all
<liquidindian> LjL, what am I looking for in the output?
<lukey-> ig: its not that important... everything is done automatically for you
<Rug> Can you add 'cluster' capabilities to an existing server?  (I have 2 unused boxes and 1 existing LAMP server that I want to create a 3-node cluster.)  will it kill the existing server?
<cp7mm39> what's apt?
<LjL> cp7mm39: also, please read the FAQ list that's in the topic of this channel
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to set a static network IP in terminal?
<LjL> liquidindian: simply if a module named "usb-storage" appears
<mikebot> anyone know how i can view all the hardware ubuntu recognizes in my computer?
<w4r> its a thing you use to install programs on debian system
<cp7mm39> thanks LjL
<mikebot> is it the device database?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im setting up a dual boot.. thats just done auto for you, if you select it right?
<liquidindian> usb_storage            64704  0
<LjL> cp7mm39: APT is Ubuntu's package management system. Ubuntu's link should explain it a little
<iG-Shoot-Me> If something DOES go wrong, I will still have windows and all the rest of my programs & Files?
<lukey-> if you already have an os on the system... the installer will detect that
<Kr4t05> iG-Shoot-Me: When you install, it will load GRUB for you, yes.
<iG-Shoot-Me> If something DOES go wrong, I will still have windows and all the rest of my programs & Files?
<cp7mm39> cool
<Kr4t05> iG-Shoot-Me: If you don't over-write your Windows Partition.
<lukey-> ig: the only thing that could go wrong and delete your files is if you delete your main partition
<green_earz> Kr4t05: check out etherconf to configure the ether card to static
<cp7mm39> i would really like to use this system and I dont want to give up to quick
<Kr4t05> green_earz: Thanks
<green_earz> np
<mikebot> can someone help me get my dell printer working please
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have programs on 1 partition, and files on another.. the third is blank
<LjL> liquidindian: mount tells you that /dev/sda1 doesn't exist?
<lukey-> so dont modify those two partitions that you have your stuff on
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> then be careful not to delete your two partitions
<iG-Shoot-Me> How?
<HymnToLife> and verything should go OK
<lukey-> when you do the installer
<LjL> cp7mm39: it's not too hard using, and this channel can usually be of help
<lukey-> it asks you what partitions you want to delete
<Rug> Ever have the feeling that nobody ever listens to you?
<green_earz> Kr4t05: aptitude show etherconf
<Rug> =)
<iG-Shoot-Me> Did someone hear something?
<iG-Shoot-Me> :P
<cp7mm39> well so far everyone seems friendly
<lukey-> and what partition you want to install ubuntu to
<iG-Shoot-Me> Do I need to delete any?
* LjL didn't hear a thing
<cp7mm39> thanks LjL
<Rug> cp7mm39: give me a second I'll fix that
* iG-Shoot-Me stares blankly at Rug and doesnt see
<HymnToLife> lmao Rug
<iG-Shoot-Me> Do I need to delete any partitions?
<cp7mm39> lol k Rug
<Rug> iG-Shoot-Me: nope
* iG-Shoot-Me Doesnt hear Rug
* iG-Shoot-Me jokes
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> yes, the blank one, most likely
<mikebot> anyone know about printers? dell maybe? ubuntu?
<Rug> Mind if I ask my question again?
<HymnToLife> and create another patition instead (or more) to install linux on
<liquidindian> LjL, I have this line in my fstab: /dev/sda1       /mnt/extdrive   ext3    defaults        0       0
* iG-Shoot-Me hears 2 different answers...
* iG-Shoot-Me is confused
<Rug> mikebot: Samsung work the best with Linux
<LjL> cp7mm39: i just had Ubotu send you another link, which explains how to add the "Universe" repository. thought you might want that, since it adds about 13000 programs to the list of programs that you can install
<mikebot> Rug, i mean i have a dell printer and i want to make it work
<DJ_tobias> bash: ./fixinstall: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<DJ_tobias>  why does it say this when i have read/write permissions?
<lukey-> ig.. try this
<liquidindian> LjL, and it says that it doesn't exist
<Rug> mikebot: did you try google?
<lukey-> put the disk in your drive and reboot
<LjL> liquidindian: /dev/sda /media/usb0 auto ,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid,user 0 0
<cp7mm39> cool thanks LjL
<lukey-> see if there is anything that confuses you
<lukey-> if so
<lukey-> come back
<lukey-> and ask
<iG-Shoot-Me> I can do that?
<wastrel> mikebot:  did you find out if your printer is supported at www.linuxprinting.org ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I can just leave the setup?
<lukey-> yes
<LjL> liquidindian: this is mine. though, really, usb disks get mounted under /media/usbdisk, not /media/usb0 as that suggest
<iG-Shoot-Me> And windows will be ok? :)
<mikebot> Rug, yeah, but i don't know what kind of dell printer i have, which is why i was wondering how i could check what hardware ubuntu recognizes
<lukey-> yes
<lukey-> ig
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ok
<lukey-> have you ever installed windows before?
<Rug> mikebot: how are you connecting it to your PC?
<iG-Shoot-Me> No
<iG-Shoot-Me> I built my comp but my bro installed windows
<mikebot> Rug, via usb
<lukey-> i see
<Rug> excellent
<cp7mm39> hey that link thing is frigin cool
<LjL> liquidindian: i do think you might want to try /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1, as i'm not sure USB disks necessarily need to be partitioned
<lukey-> k
<lukey-> good luck
* iG-Shoot-Me is off to find a blank disk to write the ISO to
<Rug> mikebot: in the terminal type lsusb  and see what it says about your dell printer
<liquidindian> LjL, I'll have a look there.  Thing is, it was working yesterday.
<cp7mm39> thanks guy's
<Rug> cp7mm39: wait a sec I ddin't slap you around yet
<cp7mm39> lol
<dfTh> how do you change permission of a file using 'ls' ?
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps Rug around a bit with a large trout
* Rug slaps cp7mm39 with a large trout
<mikebot> Rug, Dell COmputer Corp.
<LjL> dfTh: you don't. you change it using "chmod"
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps Rug around a bit with a large trout
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps iG-Shoot-Me around a bit with a large trout
<LjL> !tell dfTh about cli
<cp7mm39> lol
<dfTh> ok
<HymnToLife> dfTh> you don't
<pinpoint> whats that program that looks like itunes
<HymnToLife> you use chmod to chnge permissions
<pinpoint> it also streams internet radio
<dfTh> ic
<liquidindian> pinpoint, Amarok?
<dfTh> how do you change it to full access?
* Rug sets topic:  Trout Slap fest in progress.  DO NOT ENTER!
<cp7mm39> cp slaps rug back with a walleye
<dfTh> like read, write, del, etc
<HymnToLife> chmod 777 /path/to/your/file
<LjL> dfTh: "chmod a+rwx filename" gives full access to anybody.
<Rug> mikebot: paste the entire line
<liquidindian> LjL, it doesn't seem to be in the media dir.
<LjL> dfTh: for more fine-grained control, "man chmod"
<johnnybezak> hey guys whats the release date for dapper?
<mikebot> rug, there are two:
<mikebot> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 413c:5106 Dell Computer Corp.
<mikebot> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 413c:5105 Dell Computer Corp.
<jonolsonroll2000> pinpoint, Are you talking about rhythmbox?
<pinpoint> yeah
<pinpoint> thanks
<Rug> johnnybezak: Second Tuesday of necxt week
<liquidindian> pinpoint, sorry :)
<mikebot> Rug, for some reason there is also a Lexmark one
<Lao> hey folks how are you doing tonight/day?
<dfTh> a means attribute right?
<LjL> dfTh: never mind, i just recalled that "man chmod" says zilch about permissions.
<sells> hi,  anyone ever used Frevo?
<fossa> i need help picking out a monitor
<LjL> dfTh: no, "a" means "all".
<Rug> yes that is because Dell printers are actually lexmarks
<dfTh> oh
<lampshade> sells, ha, yeah once a long time ago
<HymnToLife> [04:04]  Rug johnnybezak: Second Tuesday of necxt week <= since when are there two Tusdays in a week ?
<Rug> fossa: hint get a BIG one
<fossa> 19" lcd
<cp7mm39> hey if i close this window when i log back on to it again will it bring me back here?
<johnnybezak> HymnToLife: haha
<fossa> hyundai, samsung or viewsonic?
<sells> lampshade: you did not like it?
<johnnybezak> so what's the date?
<Rug> Samsung
<LjL> dfTh: for all i know, the syntax is "chmod x+attributes", where x can be u (the file owner), g (the group), o (others), a (all) - but i might be getting some of them wrong
<Gokz> hey guys i really need some help. Could someone please help me configure an RT2500 card in ubuntu while in server
<LjL> dfTh: as for the attributes, "r" is read, "w" is write and "x" is execute.
<pinpoint> liquidindian, no problem
<liquidindian> LjL, there are no sda devices in /dev
<HymnToLife> johnnybezak> afaik it's April 20th
<liquidindian> LjL, only scd0
<dfTh> ic
<LjL> liquidindian: i really have no clue :\
<lampshade> sells, At the time I used it, it did __NOT__ have commercial skip features.  Which I didn't realize until I got it all up and working and such.  That was the killer feature I wanted
<Lao> how do I write to a folder in file browser, it says I don't havepermission to?
<fossa> samsung 920n - is that a good one?
* Rug thinks that having ADD is not a requirement of enjoying IRC channels, but it does help
<QMario> Is anyone receiving spam right now?
<Gokz> anyone know how to configure an RT2500 card while in server?
<Rug> QMario: only from you
<lampshade> I don't know if they have it now, I remember them having it in their roadmap to do, but I don't know that it happened
<QMario> Rug, :'(.
<sells> lampshade: do you know if it does now?
<liquidindian> LjL, thanks anyway mate.
<Rug> QMario: jk sorry
<LjL> dfTh: oh, i forgot - the "+" is for *adding* those attributes, while a "-" would take them away. a "=" will set *exactly* those attributes and remove any other attribute
<QMario> Some guy named "bigfiggz" is talking to me.
<jonolsonroll2000> Gokz, Quick google search gave me this: http://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2005/01/14/rt2500-wireless-pci-card-on-ubuntu/
<QMario> Do you know him, Rug?
<Rug> no I was just kidding
<Rug> apt-get beer
<lampshade> sells, No, I don't know.  If you are building a standalone tv box you might want to also check out Knoppmyth which is a knoppix based live cd that will have all your tivoing needs already on the cd
<HymnToLife> lmao
<jonolsonroll2000> Gokz, or this
<jonolsonroll2000> Gokz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Rug> apt-get remove wife
<LjL> dfTh: so for example, if you want to set a file so that the group can read it, and nothing else, that would be "chmod g=r filename"
<Rug> ack
<Rug> error
<sells> lampshade: cool
<lampshade> hahah more like fsck wife
<Rug> lampshade: no fsck girlfriend ssh wife
<dfTh> thanks
<HymnToLife> LjL> that seems quite complicated
<lampshade> lolz
<dfTh> i get it
<HymnToLife> better use the good old octal values :p
<KentJonathan> Hello i am make the install of wine-0.9.9 but he have this error configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Rug> chmode 755 what could go wrong?
* LjL ignores HymnToLife's foolish remark :)
<fossa> i never got my dell latitude's wifi working with ubuntu
<Rug> KentJonathan: why compile?  just use apt-get install
<HymnToLife> Rug> that extra "e" could mess things up :D
<lukey-> kill -9 that ass
<Lao> fossa: I'm the man with the ndiswrapper, lets see what we can do
<KentJonathan> what is the apt-get ?
<KentJonathan> ups.
<LjL> !tell KentJonathan about apt-get
<fossa> Lao/ would love to but wife is on the comp working on baby registry
<KentJonathan> NO i now what is apt-get
<Rug> HymnToLife: It's been a long day, I can't type straight anymore
<LjL> KentJonathan: oh, sorry
<KentJonathan> what is the apt-get of wiine
<LjL> KentJonathan: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<KentJonathan> ok
<Lao> ohhhh... sorry to hear that... anywho try doing a search on the Ubuntu wiki for ndiswrapper and follow the instructions
<LjL> KentJonathan: that's not wine's package name
<KentJonathan> ?
<lampshade> fossa, if I may ask, what wireless card?  People with dells with the Intel chip have no problems works out of the box
<LjL> KentJonathan: but it *is* the thing you need to install when you get a "no acceptable C compiler found"
<Lao> then use WiFi Radar and for the most part it works like a charm
<Rug> LjL: Do you know anything about clusters?
<lampshade> but I keep seeing people in herer with the 1370 broadcom having huge problems
<KentJonathan> sudo apt-get install build-essential what this the wine?
<LjL> KentJonathan: but, perhaps you should simply install wine through apt-get, instead of compiling it
<Lao> lol I have an HP with a broadcom...
<HymnToLife> nope KentJonathan
<KentJonathan> what thats?
<HymnToLife> for wine, see this
<HymnToLife> !wine
<KentJonathan> !wine
<dfTh> what if i want only admins to read/copy/delete a file called 'get.txt', so it would be chmod a+rxw get.txt
<dfTh> ?
<dfTh> thats right?
<Lao> thats why I became good friend with ndis even though its kinda crappy
<LjL> dfTh: no!!
<KentJonathan> >_<
<KentJonathan> !wine
<dfTh> why
<LjL> dfTh: "a" is for "all". that would set the file readable and writable to *anybody*
<fossa> i tried the ubuntu wiki stuff before, no luck. ndiswrapper. i haven't heard of radar tho.
<dfTh> oh
<dfTh> so whats admin?
<galaxyhitchhiker> I have a question
<KentJonathan> what this sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<HymnToLife> dfTh> chmod it to 770
<HymnToLife> and set its GID to admin or whatever the hell your admin group is named
<dfTh> but i wanna know who is who and what is that
<erisco> how do I get .rar support for 5.10?
<dfTh> what*
<galaxyhitchhiker> can I force ubuntu to display in resolutions higher than 1024x768?
<pavlovsdog> no but you can talk it into it
<HymnToLife> 700 means the owner and the group have full acces
<tgene`afk> how can i use my wireless card with unbuntu
<tgene`afk> ??
<HymnToLife> and everyone else has no access
<pavlovsdog> 700 is owner only
<HymnToLife> 770* sorry
<tgene`afk> how can i use my wireless card with unbuntu
<KentJonathan> Please install the 'flex' package.
<KentJonathan>  where i can find the flex package?
<KentJonathan> !flex
<ubotu> KentJonathan: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dfTh> how do you know which one is group and which one is admin?
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> tried sudo apt-get flex ?
<farous> tgene`afk: try to be more specific and ask your question once
<HymnToLife> install*
<Lao> tgene: what kind of witeless card, and please don't spam the channel, someone will respond as soon as the can
<HymnToLife> dammit, I should go to bed too
<LjL> dfTh: "ls -l", the first name is the owner, the second is the group
<KentJonathan> ok thanks
<tgene`afk> Um its an atheros card
<jonolsonroll2000> tgene, need more info then that ;)
<KentJonathan> E: Invalid operation flex
<KentJonathan>  in incorrect
<LjL> dfTh: ----------  1 ljl ljl    0 2006-03-05 04:12 testfile           <-- first ljl is the owner, second is the group. this file has no permissions for anybody
<jonolsonroll2000> tgene, and have you tried google?  It's wonderful :)
<farous> tgene`afk: there is a good howto on the forums
<farous> !atheros
<ubotu> farous: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> the correct command is sudo apt-get install flex
<dfTh> ic
<Lao> tgene: get your windows driver and hit up google,
<HymnToLife> of course
<KentJonathan> ok thanks :)
<pavlovsdog> ath0 maybe
<pavlovsdog> as in not eth0
<LjL> dfTh: if you wonder why there exists an "ljl" group, it's simply because when a user is created, a group corresponding to that user is also created by default
<tgene`afk> hm ill try those k
<farous> tgene`afk: just go to forums.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com is a good start to browse the documentation section there
<fossa> samsung 920n or hyundai b90a
<LjL> dfTh: so by default i belong to the group that includes only myself
<dfTh> i get that
<dfTh> got*
<galaxyhitchhiker> !display
<ubotu> [display]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<galaxyhitchhiker> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> dfTh: if i now type "chmod u+rw testfile", that file will be readable and writable for the "ljl" user (*not* for the group). you could of course accomplish the same thing with the weird octal notation :)
<Rug> for answers to some of your questions please vist:   http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<HymnToLife> the octal notation is not weird at all :/
<LjL> dfTh: if instead i type "chmod g+rw testfile", that file will be r/w for the group. i could then "chgrp admin testfile", and the file would belong to the admin group
<farous> Rug there is ubuntu documentation on the web
<HymnToLife> it's just logic :p
<LjL> HymnToLife: yes yes. want a cookie? :P
<Rug> Yeah I know
<HymnToLife> no, thanks
<Rug> some of these questions seem to be more "beginner concepts"
<pr0cty> nice link :)
<KentJonathan> if i want to listen a radio of shoutcast ( winamp ) what program i need?
<HymnToLife> LjL> are you sure of that chgrp thing though ?
<dfTh> chmod a+r testfile - is accessible to all but read-only?
<HymnToLife> I use chown :group for this
<LjL> HymnToLife: uh, yEAH
<wastrel> Rug:  ubuntu is a popular, newb friendly distro :] 
<Rug> KentJonathan: many programs can receive a shoutcast stream
<LjL> HymnToLife: (hit my caps lock by mistake)
<Rug> wastrel: yes it is
<Rug> I am not though.
<Rug> =)
<LjL> HymnToLife: oh... well, i didn't actually know or remember about that notation. but "chgrp" does also exist
<KentJonathan> mmm one program please :(
<Lao> is their any keyboard command to switch desktops?
<Rug> KentJonathan: amarok
<KentJonathan> is in install in my ubuntu of default?
<Rug> Lao: Ctrl + Alt + cursor keys
<HymnToLife> [04:18]  dfTh chmod a+r testfile - is accessible to all but read-only? <= yes, sorry
<wastrel> Lao:  in gnome  ctrl-alt  with left or right arrow keys
<johnnybezak> HymnToLife: when does Gnome 2.14 come out, do you know?
<LjL> KentJonathan: no.
<KentJonathan> where i can download?
<HymnToLife> too busy arguing with LjL :p
<LjL> KentJonathan: Rythmbox is. i suppose it might play that too?
<dfTh> ic
<Lao> THANKS that has been pissing me off
<LjL> KentJonathan: "sudo aptitude install amarok"
<pavlovsdog> left alt key
<Rug> KentJonathan: sudo apt-get install amarok
<HymnToLife> johnnybezak> nop :/
<KentJonathan> thanks
<pinpoint> rythmbox is nowhere on the list
<pinpoint> is it restricted
<HymnToLife> I'm more a KDE user actually
<pavlovsdog> left ctrl i guess
<dfTh> so there are only two things, a and g , which are group and all?
<KentJonathan> this program is for listen the radio no? for example http://live.radiowey.com:8080
<LjL> dfTh: no. don't forget "u", user (i.e. the owner)
<HymnToLife> and u which is user
<dfTh> what you mean user?
<dfTh> oh
<HymnToLife> the owner of the file
<LjL> dfTh: and there is also "o", which is the rest of the world. that is different from "a" 'cause "a" also includes the owner and the group, while "o" means specifically the other people
<Rug> KentJonathan: yes it can.  it does much more too
<dfTh> like: chmod user+rxw testfile ?
<LjL> dfTh: no. "chmod u+rxw testfile"
<LjL> [04:17]  <LjL> dfTh: if i now type "chmod u+rw testfile", that file will be readable and writable for the "ljl" user (*not* for the group). you could of course accomplish the same thing with the weird octal notation :)
<dfTh> oh
<dfTh> yeah yeah yeah
<LjL> dfTh: *who* is the owner can be decided by using the "chown" command
<LjL> dfTh: of course, by default, the owner is the guy who created the file
<HymnToLife> anand the group too
<HymnToLife> and**
<Rug> Can you add 'cluster' capabilities to an existing server?  (I have 2 unused boxes and 1 existing LAMP server that I want to create a 3-node cluster.)  will it kill the existing server?
<s_spiff> guys
<bigfoot1> an someone tell me the direct link to the embedded movie file in http://www.themcpassion.com/vsuper2.html, please?
<bigfoot1> correction: *Can*
<s_spiff> i've posted my [problem on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=793614#post793614 can someone help me?
<s_spiff> please
<HymnToLife> bigfoot1> just searchh the source...
<LjL> dfTh: note that the owner will *always* have the last word on a file. even if you take every permission away from the owner, the owner can still set them back
<liquidindian> LjL,  Got it working, thanks for your help.
<liquidindian> LjL, I switched it off and back on again...
<s_spiff>  is there a indian channel for ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: i did. it's hard to understand. take a look yourself.
<LjL> dfTh: so if i typed "chmod u-rwx testfile", ljl would stop being able to read/write to the file... but he (i) could still issue a "chmod u+rwx testfile" at any time
<bigfoot1> please
<dfTh> i know that, i was confused on that a+rxw stuff
<LjL> liquidindian: oh :)
<DJ_tobias> what does this mean
<DJ_tobias> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: you like hymns?
<dfTh> coz you're the admin?
<dbinc> whoa
<s_spiff> DJ_tobias: can u help me with my problem?
<dbinc> where am i
<dbinc> i'm scared
<LjL> dfTh: no, 'cause i am the file owner.
<DJ_tobias> s_spiff, which?
<HymnToLife> bigfoot1> ?
<s_spiff> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=793614#post793614
<s_spiff> posted the problem there
<dbinc> please don't gang rape me
<dfTh> ic
<s_spiff>  i havent got a decent reply on the forums!
<DJ_tobias> s_spiff, give me one sec to read it
<HymnToLife> I think - not sure though - than root also has every right
<s_spiff> yup thnx
<HymnToLife> that*
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: your handle is "HymnToLife", that's why i ask if you like hymns
<dfTh> aight, time to test those cmds, brb
<galaxyhitchhiker> OK< much more specific question now
<bigfoot1> Can someone tell me the direct link to the embedded movie file in http://www.themcpassion.com/vsuper2.html, please? I looked at the source, but can't understand it.
<|PuGz|> Hi, does anyone know if i can use a 32bit version of ubuntu on a 64bit machine?
<LjL> HymnToLife: indeed, root does. root is even more powerful than the owner, 'cause he doesn't even need to "chmod" to anything -- he can even write to a file with 000 (happy?) permissions
<Rug> bigfoot1: that is the second time you have asked that question in less then 2 mintues.
<farous> |PuGz|: sure you can
<galaxyhitchhiker> do I need to install drivers for my raedon 9600 card?
<Rug> bigfoot1: NO
<|PuGz|> ok thank you :)
<johnmournahan> what is the default root password
<farous> galaxyhitchhiker: which drivers you need
<Malachi> Anyone have problem with OO.org's Base?
<LjL> !tell johnmournahan about root
<galaxyhitchhiker> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<DJ_tobias> s_spiff, are you using a cd to install?
<Rug> johnmournahan: there is no 'root' password.  only your sudo password
<farous> galaxyhitchhiker: you need the fglrx drivers from ati. they will work just fine
<Rug> Malachi: the menu bar is blank untill I mouse over it.   Like that?
<Malachi> Rug: Yeah, or buggy like it crashes alot.
<galaxyhitchhiker> even if I want to raise the resolution past 1024x
<galaxyhitchhiker> ?
<Rug> Malachi: yupp, mine is fubar too
<johnmournahan> so enter nothing on root login? sorry about the stupid question but ive used SUSE and Fedora before and you need to spesifie it
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<farous> galaxyhitchhiker: if your screen support it yes
<galaxyhitchhiker> k
<johnmournahan> thank you
<farous> galaxyhitchhiker: you can have that too with the ati drivers already installed on your mch
<galaxyhitchhiker> farous: I can only see 1024 right now
<farous> galaxyhitchhiker: you need to configure it
<farous> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<farous> ^   &
<galaxyhitchhiker> i already followed that
<farous> galaxyhitchhiker: follow ubotu link
<galaxyhitchhiker> already did
<carlk> I am trying to figure out if it tries to send the box's hostname - what script actualy does the dhcp?
<farous> did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<galaxyhitchhiker> hmm
<johnmournahan> has anyone got a usb tv tuner card to work on ubuntu
<redstripe> hi im trying to install something with, ./configure && make && make install, but i get bash: ./configure: No such file or directory... also with sudo, command not found... any idea whats missing?
<LjL> redstripe: uh... configure perhaps? =)
<LjL> redstripe: is *there* a "configure" file in the directory you're in?
<redstripe> apt-get install configure?
<redstripe> i see configure.ac
<HymnToLife> redstripe> sis you browse to the directory where you exctracted the tarball of whichever source you are trying to build ?
<johnmournahan> i have a adaptec videoh media center usb and cant find a driver or any support for linux at all
<LjL> redstripe: no, configure should be shipped with the tarball that you're compiling
<farous> redstripe: install build-essental
<carlk> redstripe: not all things need configure - what does the README say?
<LjL> farous: no. he doesn't have any configure
<HymnToLife> did*
<redstripe> the site i got the tar from says use that command
<LjL> carlk: if there is configure.ac, then it probably needs configure, but needs to run autoconf to create it
<redstripe> INSTALL, step 1, configure
<redstripe> HymnToLife, yes im in the directory
<LjL> redstripe: try typing "sudo apt-get install autoconf", and then "autoconf". a "configure" should be created
<HymnToLife> then ither you are _not_ in it
<redstripe> ok thanks!
<farous> yah LjL i think you are right
<HymnToLife> or you should tell the owner that his source tarball is messed up
<LjL> HymnToLife: probably
<LjL> HymnToLife: though it would not be the first nor the last of its kind ;)
<HymnToLife> lol
<olahi> hello
<LjL> redstripe: by the way, i gave you generic instructions that should probably work -- but the others' advice to read any shipped README or INSTALL file is perfectly valid ;)
<redstripe> LjL, alright
<redstripe> i just got an error, but ill double check the INSTALL
<redstripe> thanks
<LjL> redstripe: if the error is related to a missing C compiler, then "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<johnmournahan> what is a good chanel for hardware suport for ubuntu
<LjL> johnmournahan: this one.
<HymnToLife> lol
<HymnToLife> !hardware
<ubotu> methinks hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Malachi> Rug: Do you know of a good alternative?
<johnmournahan> i have a adaptec avc 2310 usb tv tuner and cant find anything
<Rug> patience
<olahi> how do i install wifi support in kde? i have a pcmcia wifi here i need to use it.what package do i need to install?
<Rug> Malachi: in another month Dapper will be released.  I am sure some bugs will be fixxed
<olahi> im installing ubuntu as server then done aptget install kde*
<Rug> olahi: why are you install a DE on a server?
<HymnToLife> olahi> you need to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<s|k> http://pastebin.com/584467  <--- is there anything wrong with my xconfig ?
<HymnToLife> yeah, Rug's question is relevant too
<s|k> because I get nothing but errors with glxinfo
<LjL> s|k: it's quite messed up
<s|k> what's wrong with it?
<LjL> s|k: any "Section" should end with an "EndSection"
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubians
<LjL> s|k: you have several "Section"s that open without closing
<lnx_> how do you turn off the low battery notifications?
<s_spiff> DJ_tobias: yeah i'm using  CD to install
<s|k> oh
<s_spiff>  breezy badger
<s|k> maybe I didn't copy it right
<s|k> how do I select and copy the entire text?
<Rug> s|k: you are missing a LOT of stuff
<dfTh> where you files go when someone sent you a file?
<dfTh> im using xchat
<LjL> s|k: probably ctrl+a, if you're using gedit or similar
<drakonan> Hey, i think i know the answer to this, but will ask anyway: i have a raid5 3 disk set, windows software raid, would it work with linux software raid or do ineed a temp drive to copy to/from?
<s|k> I'm using vim
<lnx_> how do you turn off the low battery notifications?
<s|k> let me try gedit
<HymnToLife> dfTh> /home/user/.xchat2/downloads
<HymnToLife> if I remember well
<dfTh> ic
<LjL> s|k: no idea with vim
<Rug> drakonan: Linux won't be able to read that raid set
<s|k> http://pastebin.com/584473  <--- LjL
<s_spiff>  DJ_tobias can u put the soln. to prob on the forums itself.. cuz me going out..to get my bike serviced :P
<samwh> Hey, uh, anyone know of a GUI for encoding videos with FFMPEG or Mencoder?
<Rug> samwh: have you tried tovid?
<lnx_> anyone know how to turn off the low battery notifications?
<HymnToLife> samwh> I use avidmux for video encoding
<s_spiff> bbye.. DJ_tobias ...thnx anyways.. if u can resolve the prob..can u please put it on the forums... g2g
<samwh> Are they in the repos?
<s_spiff>  thanks ppl cya
<redstripe> LjL, if you dont mind, ive read thru the INSTALL, but this error is still persisting: http://pastebin.com/584468
<s|k> LjL, glx isn't loading
<Rug> samwh: yes
<johnmournahan> dose anyone know if there is a mythtv channel
<Rug> oh wait maybe not...
<HymnToLife> avidemux isn't
<samwh> lol
<bluemax_> /whois bluemax_
<HymnToLife> I have the debs, can't remeber from where I downloaded them though :/
<olahi> Rug, i installed KDE cuz i need xwindow sometimes when surfing.this is just a test ubuntu server
<bluemax_> duh, oops
<samwh> meh, ill google it
<Rug> try searching for it.   Very easy to install
<olahi> im using dual boot in my laptop winxp and ubuntu server with xwindow using kde
<HymnToLife> olahi> why just install a full Ubuntu with gnome ?
<LjL> s|k: try adding http://pastebin.com/584483
<HymnToLife> no*
<mikebot> so, i'm looking for help with installing my dell printer--i.e. getting its drivers
<olahi> i like more kde and maybe im first interested in kde hehehe
<Rug> yes mike
<HymnToLife> download Kubuntu then...
<drakonan> all right didn't think so... hey, i've got a situation with my video driver and suspend or something on this computer i've installed linux on, when the computer has been left alone for a while when i go to log back in to it the screen turns on but the video is corrupt, is there something i can do? it's no big deal to *me*, but i'm wanting to give this to my grand father and he'll struggle with the key combination to reset X
<olahi> HymnToLife,  is it not safe to use kde?
<s|k> at the end LjL ?
<LjL> redstripe: that configure is screwed up.
<ithiel> olahi, KDE makes you sterile, and you get cancer, don't use it.
<HymnToLife> well anyway, to install KDE it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> s|k: i've got it at the end yeah
<samwh> try xubuntu
<ithiel> hello LjL
<redstripe> LjL, i figured, ok thanks
<ithiel> XFce is nice for low power machinery.
<Rug> icewm too
<LjL> ithiel: hi
<johnmournahan> ithiel > what do you have agenst KDE?
<ithiel> johnmournahan, bloat.
<olahi> sterile? heehehe
<ithiel> hardcore bloat.
<drakonan> ithiel, define low power, as in 128mb ram?
<olahi> why? is it unsecure?
<drakonan> resource usage johnmournahan
<HymnToLife> KDE rocks :/
<s|k> LjL, why is gedit opening it up as read only?
<ithiel> drakonan, depends on the machine, and how much lag you can tolerate. 128mb ram though? it'd run nice with xfce
<lnx_> anyone know how to turn off low battery notifications?
<LjL> s|k: cause you didn't use sudo i guess
<globe> is there a way to tell ubuntu to rescan the pcmcia port without rebooting?
<HymnToLife> remind me WHO said "I just tell people to use KDE" ?
<s|k> oh
<olahi> tell me if it have lots of bugs then ill not use it
<ithiel> olahi, nah, I was just being satirical, there are frequent desktop environment holy wars in here. Frankly, I dislike gnome, xfce, and KDE all for different reasons
<ithiel> it depends on what you value most, power, speed, usability, simplicity, features, e.t.c.
<Madpilot> HymnToLife, just because he built the kernel we run on doesn't mean we should listen to him :P
<ithiel> to each his own
<Rug> np: Unknown -  (0:08 / 0:00)
<johnmournahan> can you run K.... programs on gnome
<ithiel> SimpleKDE looks promising to me
<HymnToLife> I know :pI was just a bit sarcastic
<drakonan> yep johnmournahan
<ithiel> johnmournahan, yes
<odat> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a computer with two ATA hard drives
<LjL> Madpilot: he's crazy.
<robertj> man, I'm 11:45 into Johnny Mneumonic and it's a bit tramatic already
<Madpilot> Rug, turn the np script off, thanks
<johnmournahan> all
<lnx_> johnmournahan, yes
<HymnToLife> I didn't wait for him tu use KDE :p
<ithiel> it'll have to load the libraries, but yes
<mikebot> aynone know about printer drivers?
<robertj> why did _he_ have to be in that movie...
<LjL> Madpilot: i mean it most well intentionedly, but he is.
<drakonan> odat,  there shouldn't be a difference from having a computer with one hd
<Rug> Sorry about that
<ithiel> maddler, hola.
<Madpilot> LjL, most of the "names" in the Linux world are crazy - Stallman, anyone? :P
<olahi> what is the binary file of gaim? i need to run it.done apt-get install gaim
<johnmournahan> wow i wasnt sure what why most small programs said for KDE.
<odat> drakonan, well each time i install the install goes fine but when it reboots i get a grub error 2
<LjL> Madpilot: yeah guess so
<HymnToLife> Stallman is the worst of all lol
<Madpilot> olahi, try 'gaim' at a prompt
<drakonan> Does anyone have a solution to the "video corruption on wake  up" problem i'm experiencing?  How can I test that that is my problem i.e. manually go in ot a  lower power state?
<dhanny> Thanks all! :) My apt-proxy is working now.. and the workstations updating the dapper from it.. :) Thank you so much.. :)
<johnmournahan> but i guess it was to support there perfered
<lnx_> anyone know how to turn off the low battery notificaitons?
<drakonan> what are you doing exactly? is your idea that you want to dual boot windows, windows on one hd and linux on the other?
<olahi> it says command not found
<s|k> is there anything wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/584488
<s|k> ?
<olahi> $ gaim
<olahi> bash: gaim: command not found
<LjL> drakonan: "echo mem >/sys/power/state" should suspend, and "echo disk >/sys/power/state" should hibernate, iirc
<_JECKEL_> bah
<johnmournahan> anyone use mythtv
<_JECKEL_> I can't get mplayer or xine or vlc to play wmv!
<olahi> :(
<HymnToLife> use another format...
<_JECKEL_> and I installed all the wmv related codecs I could find! GRAWR!
<s|k> I'm going to just format the drive
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, totem-xine plays wmv for me - got the w32codecs?
<s|k> and start over
<samwh> wow, not VLC? sure it aint DRM?
<s|k> nothing is working for me
<s|k> I don't have sound
<s|k> I don't have 3D
<_JECKEL_> Madpilot..from the website when you type !wmv in here?
<s|k> I can't print right
<johnmournahan> anyone herd of mythtv?
<_JECKEL_> yeah I got those
<LjL> s|k: don't think formatting and reinstalling will solve any of these.
<Madpilot> _JECKEL_, yeah, the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Rug> johnmournahan: yes of course
<_JECKEL_> yeah
<s|k> LjL, :|
<samwh> s|k is experiancing what we all did back in the 90's with linux:
<johnmournahan> dose anyone use it
<samwh> TERROR
<s|k> what's that
<s|k> heh
<johnmournahan> that is here
<odat> drakonan, i am simply trying to install ubuntu  i even went as far as to take one of the drive out and install but i still get a grub error 2   after reboot
* samwh RUNS
<HymnToLife> but FUNNY terror :p
<s|k> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<globe> how do I remedie the problem: X server cannot be started: no screens found
<Rug> johnmournahan: did you try knoppixmyth ?
<LjL> s|k: and windows is supposed to be secure. yeah.
<samwh> hey, it cant be easy if you hardware aint on the HCL
<LjL> and i'm supposed to be asleep
<robertj> bwahaha, 90's was "What floppy disk series do I need for my motherboard?"
<flint> globe did you start ssh -X to other box...
<s|k> LjL,  when ever I try to restart X it just fails
<_JECKEL_> lemme install totem-xine
<s|k> I have to reboot
<globe> flint: ?
<samwh> why the fuck does everyone have an SSH server. Now THAT aint secure
<olahi> is there winamp in ubuntu?
<samwh> xmms
<Rug> olahi: no xmms
<olahi> ok
<johnmournahan> rug > not yet I wanted to try and install but still have a usefull system untill i get my tv card to work
<samwh> sudo apt-get install xmms
<s|k> gjlxinfo gives me a whole bunch of lines like this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LjL> olahi: or beep-media-player. or a ton of other players which, however, don't look much like winamp
<samwh> What card do you have?
<drakonan> how old is this computer? it wouldn't be using any kind of drive loader software would it? maybe you could try manually removing all partitions/data before ubuntu unstall
<Madpilot> samwh, um, SSH isn't secure?
<dh0> hello
<johnmournahan> adaptec usb videoH media center (avc 2310)
<samwh> Well, ssh IS secure, but most people make it UNsecure
<samwh> with shitty passwords
<LjL> s|k: well, i can give you my xorg.conf. it's a bit different from yours, though not by much
<HymnToLife> if SSH is not secue then what about NFS ? :/
<Madpilot> samwh, that's user error, not a software problem :|
<flint> ssh is about link security not about password security.  anybody know anything about sound here?
<s|k> :/
<olahi> ill do apt-get install xmms beep-mediaplayer    ..im install kubuntu-desktop this might take a moment
<LjL> s|k: http://pastebin.com/584492
<samwh> I know, i am just saying, WHY DO SO MANY USERS SAY: just ssh in...
<s|k> thanks LjL
<samwh> WHY THE FUCK SHOULD A REGULAR USER HAVE SSH even INSTALLED
<HymnToLife> olahi> did you enable the KDE 3.5.1 repo ?
<odat> drakonan, its a pretty nice machine i have no idea if it uses drive loader software
* samwh is freaking out
<Madpilot> samwh, pass this URL around: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords - and mind the language, thanks
<LjL> samwh: please don't shout, and don't use this kind of terms
<globe> samwh: watch the language in here
<HymnToLife> samwh> to look more geeky :p
<drakonan> the file not found error suggests that the install didn't complete right odat, do you have data on the other HD? could you try installing on it and remove the other?
<olahi> HymnToLife,  that i dont have any idea. cuz i did apt-get install kdebase and that xorg*
<samwh> sorry, afk, gotta go calm down
<drakonan> if it's relatively new it won't
<cafuego> samwh: Because a lot of regular users use ssh.
<mikebot> i'm following a guide that says: $ alien -t z600cups-1.0-1.i386.rpm # convert unusable rpm packages to tgz.
<drakonan> yeah, what is a "regular user"?
<wastrel> samwh:  it's not installed by default fyi
<mikebot> but my terminal says alien is not a valid command
<_JECKEL_> meh
<Rug> samwh: what is your damage?
<HymnToLife> olahi> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<odat> drakonan, i did try that
<_JECKEL_> totem-xine isn't working either
<Madpilot> mikebot, "sudo apt-get install alien" first
<mikebot> maddler, ah, thanks
<mikebot> Madpilot, ***
<olahi> k visiting the site
<mikebot> Madpilot, what is alien?
<_epp> hey... my cdrom on my mac wont mount.
<mikebot> Madpilot, is it really necessaRY FOR ME TO INSTALL?
<johnmournahan> just curious where is everyone from? Im Ontario Canada
<mikebot> Madpilot, caps lock, sorry
<HymnToLife> if you want to use it
<Madpilot> mikebot, it converts rpms to .deb - what are you trying to install?
<HymnToLife> yeah, it's better to have it installed
<drakonan> does grub offer you the opportunity to type what you want after presenting your error?  you could try manually booting by typing in the stuff yourself
<flint> _epp, try dmesg | grep hd.  The cd rom should be there.
<DJ_tobias> does anybody play neverwinter nights diamond ?
<mikebot> Madpilot, some lexmark driver for my dell
<Madpilot> mikebot, ack - go buy an HP instead! :P
<flint> my sound quit anybody got any ideas?  does breezy default to alsa?
<mikebot> Madpilot, haha, this is more free
<HymnToLife> Lexmark...
<johnmournahan> can you get yast to work on ubuntu
<HymnToLife> Do people actually BUY it ?
<mikebot> Madpilot, *freer is guess i should have said
<TrendyDark> what command would i use to move a file from one folder to another via the CLI?
<drakonan> i did HymnToLife, but it's not something i'm proud of
<HymnToLife> TrendyDark> mv
<fossa> what's a cli?
<wastrel> !tell trendydark about cli
* cafuego winces
<drakonan> command line interface fossa
<HymnToLife> Command Line Interface...
<Rug> or short for clit
<_epp> flint, join epppaste
<wastrel> !tell fossa about cli
<olahi> im just curious is there a user here working for ubuntu?
<TrendyDark> thanks a lot hymntolife
<fossa> mv
<flint> TrendyDark, select file, right click tap cut, move to new folder see reverse video right click hit paste into folder...
<Rug> the clit is real, it's the female orgasm that is fake
<HymnToLife> flint> wow
<DJ_tobias> could anybody help me with this problem:
<flint> _epp, gotcha
<DJ_tobias> @slave:/secondary/games/nwn$ ./nwn
<DJ_tobias> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<cafuego> rug: As opposed to the troll, which exists.
<HymnToLife> you can do that from the command line ?
<drakonan> haha caf
<Madpilot> olahi, "working for" - probably not, lots of us volunteer for the Ubuntu project...
<olahi> is ubuntu from an asian coders?
<drakonan> are there people actually hired by ubuntu?
<Rug> cafuego: sorry just quoting lines from "Jay and Silent Bob strike back"
<olahi> Madpilot,  cool
<cafuego> olahi: No, constrbutors to ubuntu live all over the world.
<engla> olahi: ubuntu is from GNU/Linux, developed by everyone elsewhere
<Madpilot> drakonan, yes, Canonical employs about 40-50 people
<olahi> ic but the supported or the one who finace ubuntu is that billionaire guy right?
<samwh> how does Canonical make *cash* anyways?
<cafuego> olahi: shuttleworth, yes.
<cafuego> samwh: paid support
<Madpilot> samwh, currently they probably don't - but see what cafuego said for how they intend to
<lnx_> anyone know how to turn off low battery notifications?
<samwh> and thats enough to pay for all these free cds?
<robertj> Madpilot, how many of those 40-50 are tech guys?
<Healot> yeah commercial support, training etc?
<cafuego> samwh: No, those get paid for by SHuttleworths billions :-)
<Madpilot> robertj, not sure, but most of them I think
<olahi> cool the ubuntu company gave me 300cds of that version before 5.10
<HymnToLife> which percentage of those 100 CDs actually orked ?
<olahi> he's giving free cds..wow..he must have a problem on how to throw his money
<olahi> hehehe
<drakonan> that's awesome
<robertj> olahi, same problem as you, just more of it
<olahi> while im having a problem earning a money
<drakonan> free cd's
<cafuego> olahi: Indeed. Spending it on a space trip wasn't enough.
<Rug> HymnToLife: why are there some that don't work?
<lnx_> anyone out there know how to turn off the low battery notifications?
<HymnToLife> Rug> we get lots of ppl complaining their shipped CDs don't work
<cafuego> lnx_: right click the battery status applet, check the prefs.
<Rug> really?   bummer.  I was going to order a bunch of Dapper
<globe> can somebody help me get my gui started? gdm is broken on new install on laptop
<cafuego> HymnToLife: Yes, amazing how many people whine about free stuff.
<Madpilot> Rug, most of them work - we only see the problems here, though :P
<HymnToLife> well, I ordered 15 CDs
<olahi> oh by the way
<HymnToLife> and only 2 of them didn't work
<olahi> is wine supported in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> olahi, sure
<olahi> cool
<Rug> I work help-desk at an ISP, I wanaa hand them out to everybody
<HymnToLife> !tell olahi about wine
<Lao> when does Dapper go stable?
<cafuego> April 20.
<HymnToLife> Lao> release date is April 20th if I remeber well
<Lao> cool shiz
<asdfmn> Hey guys, I got a question: I'm looking to run OSS/ARTS/etc applications under ALSA.. how can I do this?
<lnx_> cafuego, thx
<cK-gLocK> can anyone helpme enable 3d accelerationn my vidcard? i ended up removing my 7667 nvidia drivers and tried reinstalling them now there not working properly plus it was using nvidia b4 i removed them to attmept to update drivers now that i reinstalled it again with synaptic it doesnt wanna install under "nvidia" nomore its instead "nv" and i cant run any games nvidia-settings menu has no options that wer ethere b4 temp/gfx settings
<cK-gLocK> ... NEED HELP.
<asdfmn> nvidia-glx-config enable
<Lao> I'm trying to get a lug together at my local college so I'll try to get my ass in gear and maybe make a first meeting on the day after so I can dl it and PLAY WITH IT
<samwh> woo
<Rug> Lao: very nice.  Good luck
<samwh> got XGL working
<Rug> purdy?
<Lao> any one know how to disable touch click on a laptop touchpad
<pramz> what video card ?
<drakonan> the space flight was $20 million?
<samwh> yes yes, purdy indeed
<Rug> Lao: it;s in the bios
<HymnToLife> Lao> for games maybe you could spend a few bucks on cedega
<Lao> oh shit
<Lao> I'm not confortable playing in bios yet
<Rug> yet you are hacking away at linux....
<Lao> cedega?
<wastrel> Lao:  put this line in the "synaptics" section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf:       Option          "MaxTapTime"            "0"
<Rug> go for it, nothing a hammer won't fix
<olahi> how can i browse to my /mount/hda1 im using a normal user and not as root ..i need to use this ubuntu browser
<wastrel> Lao:  for a synaptics touchpad...
<asdfmn> Is there any way I can use ALSA in programs that insist on using OSS/ARTS/etc
<olahi> this must be konqueror
<olahi> it says dont have an access
<KentJonathan> Excume what is the forms for chat in IRC?
<KentJonathan> No X-chat and mIRC
<crimsun> asdfmn: arts can use alsa
<Lao> i don't know what kinda touch pad I have
<asdfmn> Well..
<mattwestm> I just setup sendmail, where does the mail go to when someone sends me one?
<HymnToLife> !tell olahi about ntfs
<mikebot> when i double click a file on my desktop (bookmarks.html) it says "Couldn't display .../bookmarks.html"
<mikebot> why is that?
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, "the forms"? You're in IRC right now, just ask your questions...
<olahi> it's already mounted when i typed mount in terminal it was mounted at /media/hda1
<KentJonathan> Yes but i don like the progra of X-chat
<KentJonathan> i want another program
<asdfmn> My ALSA lets me use have multiple sounds, but often applications use other crap and I can't listen to ALSA
<wastrel> Lao:  grep -i synaptics /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<asdfmn> Like if I start up zsnes I get a sound init failure unless I end amaroK
<robertj> Madpilot, maybe he is a philosopher?
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, there are lots of IRC apps in the Ubuntu repos - start Synaptic and search for IRC
<KentJonathan> Like a mIRC
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> you can run mIRC through wine
<Lao> wastrel: can you im me on AIM my sn is Zentronics
<wastrel> Lao:  sry i'm not on aim
<KentJonathan> how is the duration of the install the wine because i am install the program
<mxpxpod> KentJonathan: you can also do irc with gaim
<Lao> np btw in that xorg file I found the synaptics lines Im gonna give it a shot
<Lao> do I need to reboot?
<mxpxpod> Lao: no, just logout and restart gdm
<pr0cty> i downloaded the vmx/vmdk Ubuntu off of the ubuntu test site...anyone have info about using it
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> the installation of WINE ?
<pr0cty> im not familiar with using already made ..machines
<KentJonathan> yes
<Lao> ok
<KentJonathan> i am install the program
<HymnToLife> it depends on your connection speed
<wastrel> Lao:  logging out & back in should work, once you make the change to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (backup the xorg.conf first!)
<Lao> whats the command to edit in vi editor
<mikebot> when i double click a file on my desktop (bookmarks.html) it says "Couldn't display .../bookmarks.html"
<mikebot> why is that?
<HymnToLife> the package is quite big
<Gokz> hi guys im giong to try one last time..can anyone guide me to installing an RT2500 card, while ubuntu is installed as a server. PLEASE
<Madpilot> Lao, use nano, it's much saner than vi
<wastrel> Lao:  if you're not familiar with vi, nano would be easier
* wastrel glares at madpilot
<HymnToLife> vi rocks
<asdfmn> How can I get/force an application to use ALSA?
<Lao> ok
<HymnToLife> screw emacs :p <= worst troll ever
<mxpxpod> now, lets not get into an editor war ;)
<Gokz> PLEASE someone help me on how to install an RT2500 card in ubuntu installed a server. I am definatly new at this..
<Madpilot> Editor holy wars can take place in #ubuntu-offtopic - and I'll keep recommending gedit or nano to everyone here :P
<Gokz> by the way i have searched the WIKI and i really cant get it..
<cinder> !e17
<HymnToLife> Gokz> if no one answers, that's maybe because no one knows...
<absent> could someone please help me with php?
<Madpilot> Gokz, have you looked at www.ubuntuforums.org as well?
<absent> or more specifically apache
<HymnToLife> Madpilot> am I allowed to recommend kwrite instead of gedit ? :D
<absent> i am having trouble with it
<HymnToLife> !tell absent about anyone
<Gokz> Madpilot - > i think its instructions are based on the fact that ubuntu is installed normally
<absent> in fedora you type service httpd start but it wont work in ubuntu
<mikebot> on my desktop i have a folder named 'downloads' but it says 'download' on one line and 's' on a second line...can i make it so it doesn't do this?
<absent> what package do i need?
<Madpilot> HymnToLife, sure, but that might start a DE war instead of an editor war :P
<HymnToLife> yeah
<olahi> how do i reload my /etc/fstab?
<Madpilot> !tell absent about lamp
<Healot> it's /etc/init.d/httpd?
<HymnToLife> and we already got through the DEs
<olahi> i have just edited my /etc/fstab to auto mount my ntfs /dev/hda1
<olahi> ?
<Healot> you don't reload the file... olahi, you remount
<Healot> mount -a
<HymnToLife> olahi> sudo mout -a
<mikebot> we should have sex sometime
<HymnToLife> mount*
<wastrel> Lao:  did it work?
<olahi> sudo mount -a
<olahi> sorry Healot  i use the wrong phrase
<HymnToLife> in the terminal olahi ;)
<olahi> yes
<shiv> is it possible to have kde and gnome together?
<mikebot> shiv, yes
<HymnToLife> of course shiv
<HymnToLife> that's what I always have
<Healot> nvm, really...
<Lao> haven't tried yet, honestly I don't feel confortable messing with major files yet, I'm still pretty new
<mikebot> shiv, but if you have both, and want to use gnome, for some reason your login screen will be kubuntu
<Lao> today marks week 2 of Linux use
<mikebot> shiv, don't ask me why
<mikebot> shiv, i'm still trying to figure it out
<Madpilot> shiv, you can run kde stuff on gnome, or vice verse, too - I run k3b on Gnome
<HymnToLife> no mikebot
<shiv> hmm
<elkbuntu> your login screen will always be relevent to the last desktop package installed
<HymnToLife> you can choose whatever your login screen is when installing KDE
<mikebot> is there a way to change it back to gnome?
<HymnToLife> certainly
<mikebot> heh
<HymnToLife> but I don't know it
<shiv> u mean I can either login to Gnome or Kde at the login screen. Just choose the session u  mean?
<mikebot> hah okay
<HymnToLife> yes shiv
<elkbuntu> you could try installing or reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package
<shiv> so how do I install it ?
<asdfmn> How can I get an application that doesn't use ALSA to use ALSA? There are no configuration options.. and if I run say OSS while Alsa is running it doesn't start unless I end the app using ALSA/etc
<HymnToLife> shiv > which one do you have atm ?
<mikebot> on my desktop i have a folder named 'downloads' but it says 'download' on one line and 's' on a second line...can i make it so it doesn't do this?
<shiv> GNome
<elkbuntu> shiv sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<shiv> hmm
<elkbuntu> shiv sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shiv> thanks
<shiv> let me try
<HymnToLife> and don't forget to add the KDE 3.5.1 repo before
<mikebot> HymnToLife, on my desktop i have a folder named 'downloads' but it says 'download' on one line and 's' on a second line...can i make it so it doesn't do this?
<HymnToLife> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php for details
<HymnToLife> mikebot> why me ?
<shiv> hope it does not mess up anything. I am running everything fine after 3 days of hard work
<mikebot> HymnToLife, i don't know
<HymnToLife> lol I don't have a clue
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> Madpilot, on my desktop i have a folder named 'downloads' but it says 'download' on one line and 's' on a second line...can i make it so it doesn't do this?
<HymnToLife> don't worry shiv it won't ;)
<mikebot> no one listens when you just type it without a name
<shiv> thanks let me go ahead
<mikebot> but when it has someones name, and shows up in red
<mikebot> oh theyr ead it
<Madpilot> mikebot, yeah, they read it, and have no idea how to solve your problem... sorry :P
<mikebot> Madpilot, argh, okay
<HymnToLife> try setting a shorter name :D
<mikebot> Madpilot, HymnToLife, but you guys know what i'm talking about right? how it's on a different line?
<HymnToLife> DLs :p
<mikebot> it's "downloads"
<mikebot> "download" would look funny
<shiv> so after this install I just restart the PC, is that right?
<mikebot> but i guess it would fit
<Madpilot> mikebot, yeah, I do, but I'm not sure if there's a setting to tweak to change/fix that
<HymnToLife> not necessarily
<asdfmn> Change the font size for desktop icons
<HymnToLife> you just logout and login back in KDE
<asdfmn> Lol, true!
<pr0cty> im about to run the 5.10 vmx, how does that differ from the vmdk [disk] ? and would it affect my XP drives
<wastrel> i think there's some wrapper prog that you can use to let an oss prog use alsa
<mikebot> HymnToLife, i also have a folder "things that i have written for school, or other things i may have written"
<wastrel> asdfmn:  aoss
<wastrel> mikebot:  gnome or kde?
<HymnToLife> mikebot> that is NOT funny :p
<Healot> pr0cty, you shall use VMware or VMware player to boot that virtual disk
<mikebot> wastrel, gnome
<mikebot> wastrel, and if you know how to change my login screen without reinstalling anything
<mikebot> HymnToLife, heh
<Healot> anyway, it's a virtual machine, IT should not affect your host OD
<Healot> OS
<asdfmn> aoss gives me f***ing horrible quality, not to mention I also don't want this only for oss.
<Coag> Is there a dapper specific channel?
<asdfmn> #ubuntu+1
<olahi> do i have to reformat my pc just to get the latest version of ubuntu?
<wastrel> mikebot:  login screen?  you mean the gdm theme?
<pr0cty> didnt think, so..just having the workstation..and ppl saying use vmplayer..wasnt sure how itd go
<HymnToLife> olahi> no
<pr0cty> im good now i think
<Bung> ive installed xfce4 with apt-get, and ive just tried to install xfce4-goodies, but after restarting xfce, the items still arent available
<olahi> what if the old version is not supported anymore?
<mikebot> wastrel, i don't know what gdm theme is...i have kde and gnome, and my login screen is kde
<wastrel> mikebot:  the icon name thing - check nautilus prefs maybe...
<Healot> they still support older ubuntu releases,...
<Healot> commercially that is
<Madpilot> olahi, no, you can upgrade in place quite easily
<HymnToLife> olahi> you do _not_ have to format to install the new vrsion
<olahi> supposing im using ubuntu as my mail postfix mysql and apache,sshd and ftp server, do i have to reformat it?
<Bung> does anyone else run xfce? and have the goodies working?
<Healot> it's better if you do the upgrade... apt-get dist-upgrade to be exact
<wastrel> mikebot:  i don't know how to change kdm (kde display manager) themes. but i bet kde theme websites do.... maybe kde-look.org?
<HymnToLife> for the thir time olahi > NON
<Healot> mikebot, type dpkg-reconfigure kdm... if you installed kdm :)
<mikebot> wastrel, argh, okay
<olahi> cuz like fedora every six months it has new version and few months the old version gets legacy or unsupported anymore
<Madpilot> olahi, no
<Madpilot> !tell olahi about upgrade
<Healot> they still support older release...
<mikebot> Healot, YES
<olahi> they? who?
<Healot> but via community...
<HymnToLife> w00T, 5:30 am
<HymnToLife> guess I should go to bed
<mikebot> Healot, thank you
<mikebot> Healot, on my desktop i have a folder named 'downloads' but it says 'download' on one line and 's' on a second line...can i make it so it doesn't do this?
<Madpilot> olahi, the URL the bot just sent you has info on the Hoary->Breezy upgrade, that'll give you some idea of what's involved in updating your Ubuntu install
<mikebot> haha
<Healot> mikebot, you can set the size of the icom to be wider...
<Healot> so it support more characters in one line?
<mikebot> Healot, isa that the oinly solution?
<Healot> on kde, check out the kde control panel...
<Healot> YES, mike bot... or use smaller font for icons?
<mikebot> Healot, okay thanks
<HymnToLife> going to bed
<Healot> well, that's make it not the only option right, haha jo idiot
<HymnToLife> good night people :)
<pr0cty> later
<mikebot> Healot, where doi i chagnet he font size?
<Healot> well, Take a look at Desktop side bar, or whatever you called it?
<mikebot> i called it soemthign?
<Healot> drop down the tree... somewhere there... not using KDE atm though
<Healot> oh tree list...
<mikebot> i'm actually using gnome
<mikebot> but
<Healot> ok, then goto System -> Preferences -> Font...
<Healot> Check out the Desktop font, choose smaller font, i guess
<Coag> ok well #ubuntu+1 is dead
<Coag> so I'll ask here
<dabaR> In one line?
<Coag> I did a fresh install of dapper and X gave me two errors, one about GLCore, and one about the Core Pointer Device
<mikebot> ugh,changing it to 9 still doesn't do it
<Coag> it seems /dev/input/mice does not exist
<Healot> well, try smaller?
<asdfmn> How can I figure out what sound system an application uses? Like ALSA/OSS/etc?
<Coag> how can I go about finding my mouse? :?
<mikebot> iw ant tor ead them too though
<Healot> or different font...
<mikebot> it's okay though
<Healot> preferably mono font
<mikebot> i'll just limit my folder names
<Healot> mikebot, try to change theme, might work?
<asdfmn> When you reboot it automatically resizes the names so it's not like that
<mikebot> i like this brown theme though
<asdfmn> ..
<mikebot> haha
<mikebot> it's okay
<Healot> different theme has different font settings
<Healot> or you have very small screen?
<wastrel> Coag:  usb mouse?
<Coag> yes
<asdfmn> How can I figure out what sound system an application uses? Like ALSA/OSS/etc?
<wastrel> Coag:  lsusb to see if it's recognized
<elkbuntu> what application are you referring to?
<crimsun> asdfmn: lsof, ldd, etc.
<dabaR> asdfmn: is it in the preferences?
<asdfmn> No it's not
<dabaR> ok, go with crimsun
<KurtKraut> Is there a way of editing ID3 with Rhythymbox ?
<mikebot> Healot, 1280x1024
<Coag> wastrel
<Coag> nothing came up from lsusb
<Healot> mikebot, let's say. was it the desktop icon, or the file manager icon?
<asdfmn> I'm referring to Zsnes atm, but not limited to in the future..
<crimsun> KurtKraut: not really, but you can install easytag
<mikebot> Healot, desktop
<wastrel> Coag:  mmm. that would be why /dev/input/mice doesn't exist  :] 
<Coag> heh
<Madpilot> KurtKraut, to edit id3 tags, try EasyTag or Cowbell (I prefer EasyTag myself)
<Healot> well, mine is 1024x768 (4:3) and 10 mono font is file... I has icons lke 16 characters long and still in a line
<Coag> dmesg | grep USB turns up the mouse being recognized
<Healot> both file manager/desktop
<davelopue> hello all
<Healot> and default Human theme
<KurtKraut> crimsun, Madpilot thanks for the help, but this issue made me feel that Rhythymbox as a 'incomplete' tool ;/
<olahi> does kaffeine support mp3?
<davelopue> not to cause flames, but would someone please make linux work correctly?
<Healot> yes. with the appropriate plugins installed
<wastrel> Coag:  k, so your usb modules may need restarting ?  i'm not super familiar w/ usb troubleshooting
<olahi> how do i get the plugin for kaffeine?
<mikebot> Healot, hrm, i have default theme (the brown one) at 1280x1024, and can only fit 8 characters with Sans font at size 9
<Healot> define "does not work correctly", brief and detail
<Healot> weird, mikebot, in your case
<s|k> I don't have sound
<codin> hi
<s|k> :/
<Madpilot> davelopue, right after someone makes Windows work "correctly"
<s|k> ubotu, sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<mikebot> Healot, argh, okay, thanks anyway
<Madpilot> KurtKraut, EasyTag is a very good app - rolling it into a play doesn't strike me as useful...
<Madpilot> *a player, that is... :P
<Healot> to play mp3/mpeg audio 1,2,3, just install libmad... it should work for most gnome/kde apps
<davelopue> madpilot: i hear that ubuntu has fewer buggs so i install it.. chown is buggy durring instillation so it takes me 2 hours of troubbleshooting to get x running (besides the age old x.org conf) so now i got x up and the wifi doesn't work, the sound doesn't work, the 3d acceleration doesn't work, and when try to start the "synaptics"? program to add applications it does NOTHING! no error, no nothing
<KurtKraut> Madpilot, yes it is useful. Rhythymbox arranges music fully based on ID3 tags. So if you notice something wrong, you cant fix it thru Rh, so this is boring
<gmoore> i need to be able to send smtp mail on my windows system. is it possible to set up my Ubuntu system to send smtp mail somehow, and use it like a relay?
<erisco> how can I get .rar support?
<GTroy> erisco: pay money
<davelopue> i get to either spend $300 for an opperating system that gives me NO CONTROLL WHAT SO EVER or spend a month getting the other to play a friggin' dvd
<davelopue> sorry, i just had to vent for a minute...
<olahi> Building dependency tree... Done
<olahi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.cc.columbia.edu_pub_software_kde_stable_3.5.1_kubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<olahi> :(
<olahi> why is that?
<Asus> DCC SEND IrcCrashInitialized.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.43.233.141]  by Ubugtu
* Asus was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<erisco> GTroy, can you be a bit more specific?
<GTroy> erisco: you can use it for a while
<GTroy> erisco: but after so many days you have to pay for it
<asdfmn> How can I get an application, such as zsnes, or Alien Arena, that don't use ALSA, to use ALSA.. and I'm not including AOSS (Crap quality, and only for OSS IMO)
<proxosi> hi guys do anyone have expreience on domain, webhosting?
<erisco> GTroy, is there a package for it then?
<GTroy> erisco: sudo apt-get rar?
<GTroy> I think that's it
<Healot> olahi, maybe there is not such package on the specified server? or the server offline, or you can't connect to that repos server?
<erisco> GTroy, I will give that a go then
<Healot> "install"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<olahi> Building dependency tree... Done
<olahi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.cc.columbia.edu_pub_software_kde_stable_3.5.1_kubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<GTroy> erisco: yeah, sudo apt-get install rar!!!
<olahi> i got that when doing apt-get update
<GTroy> erisco: skip the exclamations
<odat> ok i give up i can not get ubuntu installed
<KentJonathan> how i can make more ip's ?
<illest> how do i run window apps under linux
<Madpilot> davelopue, if you're really having that many problems, try a total reinstall...
<olahi> all the new breezy sites i just added has a problem
<GTroy> illest: some run some don't under wine and cedega
<KentJonathan> of my connection of interent
<Healot> why the hell you need to run Windows app in linux in the first place?
<dabaR> olahi: well, remove them.
<Kr4t05> Does someone wanna tell me how to get to the effing KDE Control Center?
<illest> exept wine
<Madpilot> olahi, can you pastebin your sources.list, please?
<Healot> use Windows to run Windows app for bill's sake
<Kr4t05> Please?
<davelopue> Madpilot, this is the total reinstall
<erisco> GTroy, and this will stop functioning after a period of time?
<s|k> http://pastebin.com/584541  <---- does that look like my sound stuff is being detected?
<dabaR> Kr4t05: did you ask #kubuntu?
<davelopue> Madpilot,  this is the first time i've been in X
<s|k> sound hardware*
<KentJonathan> ?
<KentJonathan> !ips
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<KentJonathan> !ip
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<GTroy> erisco: yep, but there's a free rar too
<Bung> does anyone have the xfce4-goodies working?
<GTroy> erisco: but it's not as good
<odat> ubuntu detects my drives and installs the system but neither grub  nor lilo will boot ubuntu
<dabaR> KentJonathan: what do you mean make IPs?
<erisco> GTroy, what is this "free" rar and how is it worse?
<s|k> can anyone help me please :/
<Madpilot> davelopue, OK - start with the simplest problem - Synaptic not coming up - no errors when you go System -> Admin ->Synaptic then type your own user pw?
<GTroy> erisco: doesn't extract as many types of files
<olahi> http://pastebin.com/584542   <--these are the new lines i added and gave me an error
<GTroy> erisco: I think there's three types of rar files
<dabaR> s|k: ask crimsun
<dabaR> olahi: remove them.
<Healot> i hate whining linux users... can't you be more specific?
<s|k> crimsun, my sound isn't working
<s|k> would you mind helping me please?
<KentJonathan> dabar 200.77.218.250 i have that ip  i want more example 200.77.218.251
<olahi> k
<dabaR> KentJonathan: and do you think this is best discussed with your ISP?
<odat> ubuntu detects my drives and installs the system but neither grub  nor lilo  work
<dabaR> KentJonathan: IPs do not just get created. They get assigned.
* GTroy uses his ubuntu as a high end audio equipment
<KentJonathan> but i want more ips because i want to put psyBNC ..
<dabaR> If you would like to get more computers online, use a networking device such as a router or a hub/switch
<olahi> what does this konqueror says " cant init audio driver alsasink trying another one..
<Healot> why breezy drops kudzu?
<dabaR> KentJonathan: If you need more public IP addresses, contact your ISP.
<gmoore> postfix wants to know for what network blocks should this machine relay mail; it has entered "127.0.0.0/8". if i want it to relay mail from any computer on my network (192.168.0.X) what would i change that to?
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, each piece of hardware usually only has one IP...
<olahi> and it says again no useable audio
<erisco> GTroy, what is the package name for that then?
<crimsun> s|k: what's the issue?
<KentJonathan> dabaR okey
<s|k> my sound isn't working crimsun
<s|k> I installed ubuntu yesterday
<dabaR> s|k: you had some pastebin post?
<s|k> and it's never worked
<GTroy> erisco: hmm can't remember right now
<s|k> http://pastebin.com/584541  <---- does that look like my sound stuff is being detected?
<s|k> dabaR, ^^
<GTroy> erisco: are you using rar to open video?
<s|k> that's all the output the website said I should look at
<wastrel> gmoore:  leave the 127 and add 192.168.0.24
<wastrel> gmoore:  er 192.168.0.0/24
<erisco> GTroy, I am using rar to extract compressed files
<gmoore> so would the entire entry look like "192.168.0.0/24" ?
<davelopue> madpilot: thanks for offering you're help, but i'll see what i can fix on my own first
<Healot> oh mail setup...
<dabaR> Who knows how to get rails set up on Ubuntu?
<erisco> GTroy, I believe the free version allows this
<odat> HELP ubuntu detects my drives and installs the system but neither grub  nor lilo  work
<wastrel> gmoore:  you want the 127 number there also
<GTroy> erisco: I'll look for the free rar version
<Healot> among the most confusing setup ever, in *NIXes
<Alexi5> wazzup
<erisco> GTroy, I would appreciate that
<Healot> there is the free rar
<Alexi5> everytime i try to use windows i end up going back to ubuntu
<gmoore> wastrel: how do i put them both in? as in what would it look like? delimited by something?
<dabaR> odat: how do they not work, in what way?
<wastrel> gmoore:  what are you looking at?  some configuration wizard, or a text config file?
<GTroy> erisco: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<gmoore> dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<crimsun> s|k: your hda chipset's driver is loaded
<shiv> when should I use update and when should I use upgrade?
<Coag> wastrel: the problem was fixed by my rebooting :P
<wastrel> gmoore:  try space separated
<odat> dabaR, grub says      error 2
<s|k> crimsun, so what do you think the issue might be
<crimsun> s|k: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' not give you anything?
<wastrel> yay
<gmoore> so it should look like "127.0.0.0/8 192.168.0.0/24"  ?
<odat> dabaR, and when i tried lilo i got a bunch of 9999
<wastrel> gmoore:  i'd go with that :] 
<Healot> however there is not "free" 'rar'...
<gmoore> k one sec trying it
<dabaR> :(
<erisco> GTroy, alrighty then
<dabaR> Again I broke my packages.
<Healot> try the flag lba32, odat >?
<s|k> crimsun, it says: Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<s|k> but I don't hear anything
<GTroy> erisco: pm if you got what you needed
<dabaR> odat: well, get the live CD, and try installing grub that way.
<Healot> and after that re-run lilo
<s|k> sound is not muted and volume isup
<erisco> Gtroy, hopefully when the rar trial runs out, the free one will have no problems overriding it
<KentJonathan> if i finesh the download of wine he support in this time the extension of .exe/
<GTroy> erisco: yep, what happened to me
<dabaR> :((
<Healot> s|k, do you know what's the model/brand of your sound card? you really need to know about your hardware before installing any *NIXes
<s|k> it's realltek Healot
<s|k> the output says IBM
<Healot> what model?
<s|k> :/
<Healot> what output?
<gmoore> wastrel: sweet i can telnet to <system>:25 from my windows comp and it replies to ehlo, looks good. thanks
<s|k> let me try and find out
<dabaR> http://pastebin.com/584548 :(
<shiv> when should I use apt-get update and when should I use apt-get upgrade?
<s|k> I belive it's on the motherboard Healot
<Healot> ac97?
<dabaR> That is a sudo aptitude -f install. And I only have breezy sources.
<s|k> http://pastebin.com/584541  <---- this output Healot
<Healot> or a pci card?
<crimsun> s|k: probably just a missing register init
<wastrel> np np
<crimsun> s|k: following the directions that are being sent to you
<crimsun> !tell s|k about alsa-source
<gmoore> wastrel: AWESOME, it relays mail fast as hell too. thanks
<s|k> k
<crimsun> s|k: choose the "hda-intel" driver when you get to the dpkg-reconfigure stage
<crimsun> s|k: also, answer "yes" to debug and plug n' play
<KentJonathan> Help i have a question i will want to install the mirc.exe but he have error and i am install the wine
<Healot> ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]  ?
<KentJonathan> how i can open the program
<s|k> crimsun and Healot k yeah it says Intel High Definition Audio Realtek ALC861 8-channel
<s|k> okay
<s|k> crimsun, okay
<Healot> hum...  you can always... get the driver from REaltek site... http://www,realtek.com.tw
<odat> Healot, what is flag lba32?
<s|k> tried that
<dabaR> Still, even though the package system breaks like that...it is still pretty amazing that it can repair itself with just one command.
<odat> dabaR, how do i install it from the live cd?
<gmoore> wastrel: only thing is, i sent it to abcd@eastlink.ca and the 'from' address is "gpbot@eastlink.ca". i certainly didn't set up postfix with any mention of eastlink.ca. what's going on there? :)
<crimsun> Healot: that's not recommended
<Healot> s|k, get the driver here www.station-drivers.com/page/realtek.htm
<KentJonathan> ?
<dabaR> odat: I am not sure. However, I have some clues. Google for knoppix grub repair, or so, and search the ubuntuforums.org and the wiki.ubuntu.com. If you try hard enough, I am sure you will be able to find good instructions.
<Healot> but i solved most of my older realtek with kern 2.4...
<asdfmn> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<asdfmn>    ->   Whats the package name for SDL? I've installed libsdl1.2-dev and libsdl1.2debian and crap.
<dabaR> crimsun: say if I was to determine a universe package breaks my system every time I install it. Do I report that anywhere?
<Healot> well, with the newer 2.6, it configured fine
<crimsun> dabaR: Malone
<crimsun> dabaR: although that's a bit vague
<dabaR> crimsun: OK, I will see whether it does it.
<KentJonathan> One people can help me ?
<s|k> thanks healot
<dabaR> KentJonathan: you have to ask a question
<wastrel> gmoore:  i assume postfix pulled that from your systems hostname ?   i'm not actually a postfix user
<KentJonathan> dabaR i will install the wine y go to download the mirc6.17.exe but he dont open why? because i am install wine
<dabaR> KentJonathan: Use xchat.
<gmoore> actually i checked main.cf and it appears i set it up a long time ago to use my old isp's smtp server as a relay... hmmm. i hope it can send mail without using that as a relay, i really want it to be 'stand alone'
<KentJonathan> dabaR he dont have proteccion to protect the channels of flood etc..
<dabaR> KentJonathan: I do not use wine or mirc.
<Rob_Dude> Can someone recomend a nice IDE for C#?
<sudharsh> Mono
<Healot> try monodevelop?
<dabaR> Rob_Dude: sudo aptitude search mono
<Healot> for windows, sharpdevelop
<KentJonathan> but the X-chat he dont have proteccions :(
<wastrel> gmoore:  actually it's probably better to use an ISP's mail server to relay - a lot of spam filters like to do reverse lookups on the systems trying to deliver mail to them and consider non-matching reverses spammy
<gmoore> hehe unfortunately it isn't my mail server anymore as i'm moving every 4 months and i keep changing isp's :P
<Rob_Dude> thank you
<jp> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<Healot> s|k, well that page doesn't list the linux driver... http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True >> does
<jp> I have a question
<ubuntu> k
<asdfmn> !SDL
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, asdfmn
<salah> Can I play chess Here?
<s|k> thanks
<Madpilot> jp, if you ask an actual question, you might get an actual answer :)
<s|k> doing the alsa thing atm
<ubuntu> :P\
<crimsun> s|k: keep in mind if you use the drivers from realtek directly, we can't support you
<salah> I mean is there any chess in Ubuntu'
<s|k> crimsun, I'm doing it your way atm
<s|k> ;|
<Madpilot> salah, search Synaptic - I think there's a number of chess apps
<KentJonathan> !kivirc
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<Healot> "libsdl1.2debian", perhaps
<dabaR> asdfmn: sudo aptitude search sdl
<asdfmn> I did and downloaded just about all it f'ing gave me
<KentJonathan> !kvirc
<ubotu> KVIrc is a full-featured, intuitive Qt-based IRC client with MDI, a powerful scripting language, plugins, and optional suppis alsot for KDE 2.x. Check it out at http://www.kvirc.net/
<s|k> crimsun, I'm getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/584554
<salah> I downloaded one but How can I find it out
<dabaR> I can move which partition my / is on, right?
<KentJonathan> kvirc he have for linux?
<ubuntu> i get hi display above 800x600 on a live cd but on in install all i get is 800x600. why and what do i need to do?
<crimsun> s|k: apt-get -f install
<crimsun> then continue
<jp> I have installed edubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu Breezy all on the same HDD and all of them are screwed up. Yet, I installed Ubuntu Hoary and it is working fine. The Breezy's "freeze" up and I can't do anything except use the off button on the box to reboot ?? any i\deas?
<arnole> what's the best way to search for packages from the cmd line?
<s|k> k
<dabaR> I always run out of space on my / partition, what would you suggest?
<Healot> apt-search cache "anything you like to search"
<dabaR> ubuntu: you need to fixres
<Coag> anyone have any links for the WMP54G under dapper
<dabaR> ubotu: tell ubuntu about fixres
<asdfmn>    ->   Whats the package name for SDL? I've installed libsdl1.2-dev and libsdl1.2debian-all and crap.
<Coag> because dapper thinks it knows how to handle it, then it doesn't work
<ubuntu> format :)
<ubuntu> is that a command?
<Healot> those are theSDL lib
<dabaR> right
<Coag> ubotu: tell Coag about WMP54G
<asdfmn> Well, whats the exact package name?
<Healot> those packages are ?
<arnole> what's the best way to search for packages from the cmd line?
<ubuntu> apt-get
<wastrel> arnole:  apt-cache search  and grep
<asdfmn> sudo apt-cache search
<dabaR> arnole: sudo aptitude search
<wastrel> asdfmn:  sudo not necessary
<Healot> well the *dev is the development library... to compile SDL program and stuff
<ubuntu> man apt-get 4 more info
<arnole> thanks
<dabaR> no, just aptitude search
<asdfmn> my bad
<salah> I  have downloaded 3dchess .but How can I find it out?
<sudharsh> salah: 3dchess in the terminal
<dabaR> salah: run sudo dpkg -L 3dchess
<salah> it's not running
<asdfmn> K
<KentJonathan> !gdesklet
<ubotu> KentJonathan: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> salah, "3dchess" doesn't work
<Madpilot> ?
<asdfmn> http://pastebin.com/584556 -> What must I do to get SDL??
<s|k> crimson I got a warning that volume control quit unexpectedly
<dabaR> does one need to run configure using sudo?
<wastrel> no
<s|k> and then some notices that sound hw was detected
<s|k> should I reload crimson?
<Healot> asdfmn, you need the libsdl*-dev >> version must be higher than 1.2
<wastrel> well unless you don't have write perms on the directory
<dabaR> asdfmn: don't use sudo there.
<Healot> or install the znes that available in ubuntu repos...
<asdfmn> dabaR I have to
<s|k> Healot, should I reload? I got a warning saying volume control quit unexpected
<dabaR> asdfmn: why install an older version of zsnes than the one in the repos?
<s|k> I'm going to reload
<Healot> reboot, yes.. i think
<Coag> anyone know anything about the WMP54G and Dapper?
<asdfmn> Healot: I have libsdl1.2-dev
<Healot> try to invoke '/usr/bin/sdl-config'
<Healot> is it there?
<asdfmn> works
<asdfmn> Yes
<Coag> It's really quite wierd
<asdfmn> If I skip that using the config, I get an SDL error while using make
<asdfmn> chips/../gblhdr.h:95:18: error: SDL.h: No such file or directory
<Healot> then you should be able to compile you zsnes... anyway, I recommend the zsnes in ubuntu repos
<asdfmn> Well, I'm not able to, and that's my problem!
<Coag> after my dapper install, I had no network device, which was fine I got it working through ndiswrapper like I usually have to, the I apt-get upgraded, rebooted, and ubuntu thinks it knows y device now
<Coag> but I run ifconfig eth0 up and I get an error
<[nige] > anyone know how to install php5 on breezy?
<Healot> !tell asdfmn about apt-get
<Coag> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<dabaR> [nige] : it seems to be one of the packages.
<KentJonathan> Can not find the X libraries.
<KentJonathan>  where i can download the libraries?
<asdfmn> I don't want the one in the repo or else I'd get it.
<[nige] > i have tried that
<Healot> KentJonathan, install xserver-common first?
<dabaR> Who knows how to set up rails on breezy?
<Healot> and install all the x*-dev packages
<whitynz> apt-get install rails
<KentJonathan> ok where i can download?
<whitynz> :p
<KentJonathan> apt-get install rails this is?
<odat> dabaR, apparently grub no lilo are able to figure out how to use two ata drives
<dabaR> whitynz: I have installed. How would I test?
<whitynz> rails <dir>
<[nige] > The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[nige] >   libapache2-mod-php5.0: Depends: apache2-common (>= 2.0.54-5ubuntu2) but 2.0.53-5ubuntu5.5 is to be installed
<Healot> zsnes is in the "multiverse" section, on the "otherfs" packages... asdfmn
<KentJonathan> ?
<s|k> crimsun, I did everything, rebooted and I still don't have sound
<whitynz> theres a good how-to video for rails
<dabaR> whitynz: where does the dir have to be? any specific path?
<whitynz> KentJonathan, using console
<[nige] > I get the message when i try and install  libapache2-mod-php5.0
<KentJonathan> apt-get install rails <- this correct to install :S
<whitynz> dabaR, anywhere, I used home
<asdfmn> Healot: Like I said, if I wanted the one in the repository I'd get it.
<crimsun> s|k: cat /proc/asound/version
<olahi> how can i only allow specific user that can do su - ?
<whitynz> and just rails <blah>
<s|k> k
<KentJonathan> Can not find the X libraries. where i can download the libraries?
<Healot> I just dunno why ppl do it the hard way :)
<s|k> crimsun: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.
<s|k> Compiled on Mar  4 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<asdfmn> because 1.42 is a yucky version
<dabaR> whitynz: and then? Does it get accessed through the web browser?
<[nige] > any ideas
<KentJonathan> please
<crimsun> s|k: erm, you should have 1.0.11rc2 if you followed the directions I gave you
<b3nw> does anyone know what needs to be installed for totem to play .h264 encoded stuff?
<whitynz> dabaR, umm I think it's start ./config/server
<s|k> I did
<whitynz> get the video
<whitynz> I haven't done it for a while
<dabaR> [nige] : put the output of "cat /etc/issue;cat /etc/apt/sources.list" to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<s|k> I just copied and pasted the instructions from ubotu
<s|k> into the termanal crimsun
<s|k> terminal*
<shiv> when should I use apt-get update and apt-upgrade?
<dabaR> whitynz: "start ./config/server"
<KentJonathan> ?
<whitynz> hold on dabaR
<whitynz> dabaR: http://media.rubyonrails.org/video/rails_take2_with_sound.mov
<whitynz> get that
<whitynz> it tells you how to use everything
<KentJonathan> ONe people can help me?
<[nige] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9739
<dabaR> whitynz: http://dabar.selfip.org/rails/public/index.html I don't buy it.
<dabaR> whitynz: thanks muchly.
<[nige] > dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9739 is the output
<olahi> any help for me that only specific user can do root or su?
<olahi> anyone?
<KentJonathan> ?
<dabaR> of course only specific user can do sudo
<dabaR> olahi: read this
<dabaR> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Healot> as listed in /etc/sudoers
<asdfmn> It looks like the 1.36 ZSnes sdl crap is br0k3n :(
<asdfmn> 1.42 configures/makes fine
<crimsun> s|k: use this one instead: http://archive.progeny.com/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10+1.0.11rc3-1_all.deb
<dabaR> [nige] : well, let me tell you why it is bad to use ubuntuguide... You used that right?
<s|k> oh okay
<[nige] > yep
<[nige] > i believe soo
<s|k> crimsun, what was the command for ubotu to get those instcurtions again?
<s|k> instructions*
<dabaR> [nige] : well, you screwed up a bit. However, luckily, I think it should be an easy fix.
<[nige] > actuallly it was from: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&page=2&highlight=php5
<crimsun> s|k: /msg ubotu alsa-source
<[nige] > okay
<[nige] > how so tell me more :)
<odat> HELP grub nor lilo are able to figure out how to use two ata drives
<s|k> thanks
<s|k>  /msg ubotu alsa-source
<s|k> oops
<KentJonathan> One people can help me of X-chat?
<markl> ok so my installation had a weird apt-get problem after the first reboot, and it didn't install X
<markl> is there an easy way to get the desktop loaded & set up?
<KentJonathan> ?
<KentJonathan> Healot can you helpme?
<dabaR> [nige] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9740 is what you will have in the file after you are done. run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" paste the what is in the aforementioned URL over what you have. Save, close, run "sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude -f install&&sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<dabaR> I am off, gotta catch a bus.
<s|k> crimson am I building alsa drivers with ISA PnP support?
<htr1wy> I installed ubuntu today and it's fantastic! Been a long time since i've enjoyed the computer this much!
<KentJonathan> One people can help me of X-chat?
<s|k> htr1wy, do you have sound?
<s|k> I'm going to click yes crimsun
<htr1wy> I didn't have the speakers on but now I do.
<crouchingMonkey> i cant get mplayer installed, i think there something wrong with my repos, can i get a hand plz ?
<s|k> can you print htr1wy ?
<s|k> :/
<odat> HELP grub nor lilo are able to figure out how to use two ata drives
<KentJonathan> plz
<htr1wy> Yes to a new HP 3210 all in one
<Healot> what about x-chat that you need help on?
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, enable the multiverse repo and apt-get install mplayer-586
<[nige] > okay
<[nige] > da doing that now
<[nige] > :)
<crimsun> s|k: answer "yes"
<s|k> htr1wy, sounds good
<s|k> I wish I were so lucky
<asdfmn> kr4t05
<s|k> I installed things and it's been a fight all the way
<asdfmn> 
<s|k> but everyone in here is so helpful
<s|k> :)
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, don't forget you need to do an apt-get update after you alter sources.list
<crouchingMonkey> lakcaj, i did the apt-get update and then install mplayer but no luck
<s|k> you know I'm not sure I want to ever update ubuntu again
<htr1wy> I've had to tinker and stumble around a little but this is so much different than Windows. I'm on an older Dell box.
<s|k> after I'm done having thing everything work
<crouchingMonkey> lakcaj,  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<s|k> and having to go through all this all over again :(
<Healot> oh
<Healot> you open one or more program that uses apt-get...
<KentJonathan> One people can help me of X-chat??
<sudharsh> KentJonathan: what is the problem?
<Healot> on what aspect/subject specifically? plugin, script?
<rein> New to Ubuntu. Have installed GCC 4 but still have NO "make" command. Anybody?
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, Healot was talking to you about having other programs open that use apt-get, like synaptic or kpackage or whatever.
<shawn_aurora> Question: When starting gnome with breezy OR dapper, it hangs
<shawn_aurora> what can be the cause of this?
<s|k> crimsun, do I have to reboot first?
<lakcaj> rein, apt-get install build-essential
<Healot> yes...
<shawn_aurora> it shows an error: update-notifier tray_icon_init
<rein> thank you
<s|k> I'm rebooting
<crouchingMonkey> i closed synaptic and i still have an error lakcaj
<Healot> take a look... are you running those proggies? and trying to apt-get  something at the same moment?
<tonyyarusso> Is there any chance it will be possible to install Ubuntu from a downloaded ISO somewhere on the hard drive at some point?
<crouchingMonkey> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<sudharsh> tonyyarusso: like redhat hd install?
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, mplayer-586
<Healot> it's mplayer-586 on the universe section...
<lakcaj> rein, if you are compiling graphical apps, a nice meta-package is x-window-system-dev
<Healot> tonyyarusso, yes, you can install from ISO images...
<Healot> just load up the CD and select ISO install...
<Healot> or use the boot image... I guess?
<rein> thank you again.
<crouchingMonkey> darn E: Package mplayer-586 has no installation candidate
<tonyyarusso> Healot: Wait, what?
<tonyyarusso> Healot: I definitely didn't follow that, and I was told before you couldn't.
<Healot> no, you can...
<s|k> crimsun, still no sound
<s|k> :(
<Healot> when you;re on the install stage, you can select those udeb installers, one of them is the udeb ISO installer
<crimsun> s|k: cat /proc/asound/version
<s|k> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc3.
<s|k> Compiled on Mar  4 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<s|k> crimson ^^
<Healot> s|k, try to 'ls -l /dev/dsp'
<crimsun> s|k: and amixer output to pastebin
<joelbryan> Healot: is it possible now to add .ISO files from repository?
<Healot> checkout that udeb installer stage... well in expert mode...
<s|k> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2006-03-04 22:38 /dev/dsp
<[nige] > cheers for that
<Healot> yes you can... just load the ISO image... using mount -o loopback <iso image filename>
<nrdb> I am trying to run 'uisp' the avr micro programmer I am getting an error message "/dev/parport0: No such file or directory" I don't have any parport0 in my devs directory! how would I create one?
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, if you have no mplayer-586, then you haven't added to multiverse repo, or if you did that, then you haven't done a successful apt-get update
<odat> HELP grub nor lilo are able to figure out how to use two ata drives
<lakcaj> s/to/the
<s|k> crimsun & Healot: http://pastebin.com/584582
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, if you are getting the lock file error, then reboot and try again
<crouchingMonkey> lakcaj, is there a way to make sure i have the multiverse enabled ?
<Healot> i think i 8880 need the driver from Realtek...
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, do you know how to add repos?
<Healot> because it;s fairly new...
<crimsun> s|k: um, your 'Front' is muted and set to volume 0
<tonyyarusso> Healot: What install stage, what udeb installers are we referring to?  I'm talking if I have an empty partition, can I download something onto one of the partitions currently in use, and do something like "take this file, pretend you were booting from it, and use it to install over there".
<s|k> er
<crouchingMonkey> brb lemme do a restart maybe that will help
<s|k> no volume is up and not muted
<lakcaj> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<GTswagger> Is it OK to request the Digging of a story in this channel?
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, ^^^ add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> s|k: no, your 'Front' is very much muted and set to 0
<Healot> tonyyarusso, you supposed to select the advanced "linux expert"
<s|k> how do I unmute it crimsun ?
<crimsun> s|k: amixer sset 'Front' on
<s|k> okay
<Healot> entering <enter> or linux will get you the basic default install...
<crimsun> s|k: then, amixer sset 'Front',0 60
<tonyyarusso> Healot: So this assumes I have some Ubuntu disk to use to boot from, even if I don't actually intend to install what's on it.
<Healot> when prompted "boot: ", type "linux expert"
<s|k> crimsun I have sound :D
<Healot> tonyyarusso, then just mount the ISO image, mount -o loopback <iso file name>
<s|k> thanks crimsun & Healot
<s|k> <3
<crimsun> s|k: now change your volume control to adjust the 'Front' element
<Healot> yeah, how the hell to load ISO image in linux, I forget :)
<s|k> okay
<crimsun> s|k: right click the volume icon, choose preferences, and select 'Front' from the list
<s|k> crimsun, I have a USB headset, will that work now too?
<s|k> crimsun,  okay
<tonyyarusso> Healot: Any way to do it without using the disk to boot from, or is that the only way in?
<crimsun> s|k: your usb headset has worked. Select it in System> Preferences> Sound> Default sound card
<s|k> okay
<Healot> tonyyarusso, you can't boot the ISO alone... you either burn it on CD, or use CD installer and load the udeb ISO installer
<s|k> I unplugged the USB headset and have heard sound from the speakers
<thedohboy> Hey room
<s|k> crimsun, it's not an option
<Healot> or use boot floppy image, jsut choose which one that suits you best
<tonyyarusso> Healot: All right.
<s|k> oh do I have to plug it in first
<crimsun> well, uh, yeah
<tonyyarusso> Healot: So what is the loopback option?  I don't see it in the man.
<GTswagger> Could the folks here registered on Digg do me a favor and give this story some Digg love?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Awesome_Linux_Statistics_Program_LiSt
<s|k> YAY
<s|k> :D
<_epp> my when i close my ibook it sleeps but then like 5 seconds later it turns back on and it repeats this forever till i open it...  what can i do?
<s|k> thanks crimsun  :)
<crimsun> np
<drakonan> hey, can i make a cd with a grub config on it to boot a hard disk image?
<s|k> now to get my printer to stop printing in font size 3
<Healot> ask the others hwo to load and ISO image, I really can't remember that
<thedohboy> I'm having some trouble getting X to work... anyone up for lending a hand?
<s|k> ubotu, printer
<ubotu> well, printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<_epp> thedohboy, what kind of computer?
<linux_user400354> thedohboy, did you try to reinstall ubuntu?
<_epp> my when i close my ibook it sleeps but then like 5 seconds later it turns back on and it repeats this forever till i open it...  what can i do?
<Healot> 'mount -t loopback <iso filename> <directory to mount>'
<lakcaj> linux_user400354, reinstall is _not_ the first thing he should do
<Healot> add sudo if you're not root yet
<_epp> my when i close my ibook it sleeps but then like 5 seconds later it turns back on and it repeats this forever till i open it...  what can i do?
<tired> This seems like a dumb question, but I've checked the help and I can't find a good answer.  In OO Calc, how can I give an entire column the same (relative) formula?  Isn't there a better way than dragging down to the very bottom of the (seemingly endless) spreadsheet?
<crouchingMonkey> lakcaj, thank you everything worked out fine after the restart :)
<tired> _epp: have you checked the system logs?
<linux_user400354> thedohboy, you could let someone fix it with vnc or shh but vnc would be better because you would know what the person is doing
<lakcaj> crouchingMonkey, and you have mplayer installed?
<_epp> tired, no.
<crouchingMonkey> yes lakcaj
<tired> _epp: check the logs and see what's actually happening
<lakcaj> great
<_epp> how?
<Iam8up> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop (again) and the wireless card doesn't seem to be working...it takes a long time to go from 'not active' to 'active'; the first time i installed ubuntu it went clean through and worked w/my WAP clean through - any ideas?
<tired> Iam8up: same version, or a different one?
<s|k> crimsun, the sound is really loud
<tired> _epp: sudo less /var/log/messages; sudo less /var/log/kern.log
<Iam8up> tired - ubuntu? same cd every time: 5.10
<Healot> now you're hearing something, s|k
<tired> Iam8up: I'd check the logs and see what it's really doing
<s|k> I cant' turn it down
<Iam8up> tired - logs?
<lakcaj> thedohboy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thedohboy> I could try that linux_user, but I'm running in Windows
<tired> Iam8up: /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log, etc
<thedohboy> I haven't got networking set up yet either
<lakcaj> thedohboy, if you don't know what to put, just press enter, the defaults are fairly sane
<Iam8up> tired - can you help me out here? i've no idea what i'm looking for...
<tired> Iam8up: do you know how to use a shell?
<KentJonathan> i have a question i what folder is the X-chat because one friend he send a file in my dcc where i can see the file in what folder?
<Iam8up> uhh...kinda...
<_epp> tired, should i post them to you?
<ming> Help: what package is for pthread library ?
<Iam8up> what log am i looking for, though?
<linux_user400354> thedohboy, do you have a dual boot?
<tired> Iam8up: you need to do something like "sudo less /var/log/messages" and page up and down until you find the point where it's sleeping and waking up, and see what it says, maybe it says why it's waking up
<Iam8up> i can move around, more/less, etc - just don't know what i'm lookin for
<thedohboy> i tried that, but it seems not to recognise my video card
<lakcaj> thedohboy, what video card is it?
<thedohboy> yes i dual boot linux_user
<thedohboy> VIA/S3G Unichrome IGP
<_epp> tired, i think that was meant for me.
<Healot> I DUEL
<Iam8up> tired - i can't find anything about it 'waking up'
<KentJonathan> ?
<s|k> crimson the sound controls don't seem to be doing anything
<tired> _epp: actually it was for him too :)
<tired> _epp: look through them and see if you can find it trying to use the network card
<_epp> oh haha... but what about posting the logs?
<s|k> I've selected front
<tired> Iam8up: it might not say "waking up", but whatever it does after it sleeps must be it waking up
<_epp> yeah it says something about eth0 waking
<holycow> does anyone know of a decent font viewer app? fontpage is okay but i cant select the dir with my fonts in it
<linux_user400354> thedohboy, have you put your xorg.conf on a paste website for others to see it and find the problem?
<tired> _epp: well, eth0 is wired LAN, not wireless, wlan0 is wireless
<KentJonathan> please help me !!
<_epp> tired, should i post the logs?
<tired> KentJonathan: do you know about dot directories?
<Iam8up> tired - eth0 is my wireless, for sure
<s|k> ubotu, alsa
<ubotu> hmm... alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<tired> _epp: I don't want to grep through your whole log file, please look and see what it says when it sleeps, and afterwards...maybe it will give a clue as to why it's doing it
<ming> how do I verify if pthread library is installed ? looks like I don't have it in my station..
<Iam8up> tired - could i put this log on pastebin and have you take a look at it?
<crouchingMonkey> KentJonathan go to your home folder
<KentJonathan> ok
<tired> Iam8up: eth0 is not supposed to be wireless, that's what wlan0 is for
<Healot> KentJonathan, by default <if you do not change the x-chat setting yet>, it's /home/<username>/.xchat2/downloads
<tired> Iam8up: I guess so
<crouchingMonkey> and do a ctrl + h
<tired> Iam8up: but I'm tired, remember? :)
<asdfmn> Chromium owns :D
<crouchingMonkey> you should see the hidden folders
<KentJonathan> i have another question X-chat he dont have proteccion?
<crouchingMonkey> look for the .xchat folder
<Healot> .xchat2... it's hidden by default... vshow hidden dirs/files in File Manager
<sirmikester> does anyone know anything about exim4?
<crouchingMonkey> KentJonathan, what do you mean by protection
<KentJonathan> yes if you flood in this channel at this moment i will kicked
<_epp> tired, meet me in epppaste so i can show you the sleep part.
<crimsun> s|k: are you using alsamixer to control 'Front'?
<tired> _epp: use this please: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<s|k> crimsun, it looks as if I have all the volume muted where ever I look
<s|k> in alsamixer
<crouchingMonkey> im guessing xchat has some kind of protection, pretty sure most IRC clients have some form of flood protection
<Healot> wow
<s|k> it's all musted
<s|k> but the sound is still very loud crimsun, and choppy
<s|k> muted*
<crimsun> s|k: did you scroll all the way to the right?
<Iam8up> tired - could all of this ipv6 be the problem?
<s|k> yes crimsun
<tired> Iam8up: I don't know, but from what little I know and have seen, I doubt it
<KentJonathan> but he dont have proteccions?
<Iam8up> tired - now both my ethernet cards (plugged in) aren't working...
<tired> Iam8up: use that pastebin and show me the relevant parts of your log
<sirmikester> Hi, newb question here... how do I setup exim to work from my debian workstation, so that i can send emails to a webmail account when cron jobs and other events occur on my system?
<crimsun> s|k: pastebin amixer -c0
<Healot> dpkg-reconfigure exim4?
<tired> sirmikester: have you checked /usr/share/doc/exim?
<Iam8up> tired - laptop doesn't seem to like networking...three nic cards, not one of them are connecting to the network...
<Iam8up> everything works just fine in windows, however
<_epp> tired, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/584593.
<Healot> sure...
<sirmikester> tired: have tried to configure, not sure what i have to input for my smtp settings
<tired> Iam8up: has anything changed since it used to work?
<tonyyarusso> How do I make the Nautilus "Send to" function integrate with Gaim and Thunderbird too, instead of just Evolution?
<drakonan> was up
<Philip> can someone help me with Xming+ubuntu+XP.  I got Xming(XServer) to work from my XP Laptop to my Ubuntu server with XDMCP. This is working great. But when doing the same from my XP desktop to the same ubuntu server I get passed the Ubuntu login screen and then it just hangs with for 10 minutes and then returns to the login screen. Any ideas?
<tired> sirmikester: I don't know the answer, so all I can do is point you to the docs, sorry
<sirmikester> tired: thx anyway
<tired> sirmikester: google for exim smtp maybe
<Iam8up> tired - can't think of a thing, i believe i did setup identically - the first time i installed ubuntu it worked, the 2/3/4 times it hasn't
<tired> Iam8up: strange...show me your logs if you want, otherwise I don't know what else to do
<s|k> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/584594
<Iam8up> tired - lemme boot the thing up into windows, and i can do it from there
<tired> _epp: try disabling the network card and then see if it stays asleep
<_epp> ok
<tired> Iam8up: you realize of course that stock Windows can't read the Linux partitions, right?
<Iam8up> tired - yes, it can..
<Healot> you can disable Wake-On-Ring feature on your BIOS
<tired> Iam8up: you installed an ext driver?
<Iam8up> tired - http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<tired> Iam8up: ok
<crimsun> s|k: then you have some quirk, like I stated, and it needs to be hard-coded into the driver based on your motherboard model
<tired> Iam8up: I said "stock", meaning unmodified :)
<s|k> crimsun, how do I do that?
<s|k> :/
<s|k> I can't have good sound?
<Iam8up> tired - i know, i look really damned noob =(
<Healot> NO, s|k , hehe
<tired> Iam8up: you're probably just tired of trying to get it to work, like me :)
<crimsun> s|k: you can always use pcm softvol. Read the alsa-lib documentation for assistance there.
<Iam8up> tired - well..i just hate how it worked the first time with NO hassle, and now it just does NOT want to work
<s|k> crimson, it actually works nicely with my regular speakers
<tired> Iam8up: are you SURE it's the same version?  I know that when I installed a later kernel, using the same version of Ubuntu "still breezy", it affected my hard disk in the boot process
<iG-Shoot-Me> How long does a shipit take?
<s|k> crimsun, it's just the USB headset that it's not linking crimsun
<tired> Iam8up: if you can, try an older kernel version
<Iam8up> tired - well..the first i installed ubuntu, it worked, then used the gnome update thing to update the kernal
<j1> hello
<Iam8up> every install has been from the same cd, though
<j1> hello
<_epp> tired, nope, still wakes up.
<iG-Shoot-Me> hi
<iG-Shoot-Me> How long does a ship it take
<iG-Shoot-Me> ?
<j1> hello shoot me
<crimsun> s|k: what about your usb headset?
<Iam8up> i don't remember ipv6 from the other installations - it's confusing my logic =/
<tonyyarusso> iG-Shoot-Me: I think it says some stuff about that on the site, probably 6-8 weeks like everything else.
<G0SUB> iG-Shoot-Me 4-6 weeks
<j1> no wait, don't shoot me
<tired> Iam8up: occasionally something gets broken in newer kernels, and you have to file a bug so they'll fix it, but even then they won't fix it until the next MAJOR Ubuntu release, because only security fixes will go in, not even regression fixes :|
<iG-Shoot-Me> I love that name j1
<s|k> crimsun, that's when I can't seem to control the volume and get choppy sound
<iG-Shoot-Me> Thats why i have it lol
<iG-Shoot-Me> its like hey shoot me
<j1> what name?
<s|k> but with my regular speakers the sound works fine crimsun
<iG-Shoot-Me> 4-6 weeks
<iG-Shoot-Me> that sucks
<tired> _epp: well, it does say "WakeOnLan disabled", but you might still check the BIOS.  BTW, what file was that log from?
* iG-Shoot-Me pissed that i cant find a blank cd
<_epp> messages
* iG-Shoot-Me is pissed
* iG-Shoot-Me walks about
<tired> _epp: check kern.log, might have more detail
<tonyyarusso> iG-Shoot-Me: Well, it is free and all...
<_epp> ok
<G0SUB> Iam8up you say that you updated from the CD?
<iG-Shoot-Me> tony: I know, but
<_epp> tired, where was it located?
<tired> _epp: /var/log
<G0SUB> Iam8up a newer CD or the same CD?
<tonyyarusso> iG-Shoot-Me: It's still not fun for the impatient, but hey.
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have like 1000s of disks and none of them work!
<crimsun> s|k: your usb headset is device #2, or card #1. To control it, you need to use alsamixer -c1
<s|k> oh
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have a CD-RW and it wont let me erase a music file that came with the disk -.-`
<iG-Shoot-Me> Pretty unbelievable there
<mike323> I have a quick question
<Iam8up> G0SUB - always installed from the same cd
<crimsun> s|k: heh, I thought you meant your HDA wasn't working.
<iG-Shoot-Me> And the others my drive isnt detecting as disks..
<iG-Shoot-Me> Pretty unbelievable
<iG-Shoot-Me> !!!!
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iG-Shoot-Me
<mike323> Does ubuntu support dual monitors?
<Iam8up> G0SUB - the first install (which worked right after installing) was then able to update the kernal via the internet
<G0SUB> Iam8up I don't get it ... why would it get updates from the same old CD ?
<s|k> crimsun, can I pick that with gnome or I have to use the terminal?
<iG-Shoot-Me> !
<ubotu> iG-Shoot-Me: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<G0SUB> Iam8up aah
<iG-Shoot-Me> !
<iG-Shoot-Me> lmao
<iG-Shoot-Me> !!
<ubotu> iG-Shoot-Me: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iG-Shoot-Me> Bots pwn
<iG-Shoot-Me> o
<iG-Shoot-Me> k
<tired> Iam8up: definitely sounds like a kernel regression...see if you can find the latest kernel that still works, then check bugs filed against the one that doesn't; if no one has reported it, you could report the bug so it can be fixed in Dapper
<crimsun> s|k: "pick"? What do you mean?
<s|k> crimsun I have a graphical interface
<s|k> or
<iG-Shoot-Me> See you in 4-6 weeks when I get my disc and the install doesnt work :)
<Iam8up> tired - ya, cause i know what the hell you just said..? =(
<s|k> I could type alsamixer -c1 into the terminal
<mike323> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports two monitors?
<benplaut> what's all of yours favorite sites for backgrounds?
<crimsun> s|k: no, I mean what do you want to pick
* iG-Shoot-Me waits
<pratyush> hello can anybody help me why my machine not giving debian environement-I am using breedy badger 5.10
<G0SUB> mike-w does
* iG-Shoot-Me dies
<Shadyman> mike323: Sure does
<benplaut> i'm getting tired of gnome-look
<s|k> crimsun the headset?
<G0SUB> pratyush I can :)
<tired> Iam8up: the newer kernel got messed up, compared to the older one.  the Ubuntu folks need to know about it so they can fix it.
<cafuego> benplaut: art.gnome.org?
<pratyush> i mean my gnome is not coming....
<mike323> Shadyman, how do I add support of a second monitor?
<Shadyman> cafuego: Fuego!
<crimsun> s|k: no. As in, do you want to pick the sound card you control, or do you want to pick the default sound card?
<j1> hello
<pratyush> only kde is coming
<tired> benplaut: try kde-look.org (hehe ;)
<Shadyman> mike323: Not sure the specifics.
<j1> oh
<_epp> tired, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/584596.
<j1> hello
<j1> hello
<G0SUB> pratyush aah! just install ubuntu-dektop
<pratyush> gosub: only kde is coming no gnome :((
<mike323> shadyman: But you are positive that it does?
<Shadyman> j1: Hi. Hi, and Hi.
<Shadyman> mike323: 90%
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<Iam8up> tired - ok...
<pratyush> gosub: gimme a sec i will check it...
<G0SUB> pratyush I think you installed Kubuntu
<s|k> crimsun, I'd rather like to pick the default sound card
<G0SUB> pratyush it's G-Zero-SUB
<pratyush> gosub: breedy badger 5.10
<crimsun> s|k: System> Preferences> Sound> Default sound card
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<s|k> oh
<s|k> thanks crimsun
<G0SUB> pratyush is it Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
* iG-Shoot-Me test
<hondadarrell> anyone know how to use the wine package from synaptic in dapper?
<iG-Shoot-Me> can someone say my name please
<iG-Shoot-Me> Shoot
<iG-Shoot-Me> iG-Shoot-Me
<iG-Shoot-Me> gahh
<Shadyman> iG-Shoot-Me: Good job.
<s|k> crimsun, how do I do the other option?
<tired> _epp: sorry, all I can see is that it's IMMEDIATELY resuming after suspending.  I suggest you try posting on the forums, and if that doesn't help, report a bug.  you could also go ahead and search the bug tracker and see if it's already known
<G0SUB> pratyush the CD from which you installed ... what was its colour?
<s|k> crimson, how do pick the sound card I control
<s|k> ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<crimsun> s|k: you'll probably still need to use alsamixer -c#, though double-clicking the volume control will allow you to change the ALSA device
<_epp> ok...
<iG-Shoot-Me> Shoot
<pratyush> g0sub: i am using ubuntu breedy badger 5.10
<iG-Shoot-Me> iG-Shoot-Me
<G0SUB> pratyush the CD from which you installed ... what was its colour?
<linux_user400354> a computer with the realvnc version for windows alows people without vncviewer to connect to the vncserver using a java applet in a webbrowser. how can the same thing be done in ubuntu?
<iG-Shoot-Me> hmm
<iG-Shoot-Me> damn
<iG-Shoot-Me> Shoot
<iG-Shoot-Me> iG-Shoot-Me
<iG-Shoot-Me> <
<iG-Shoot-Me> <a
* iG-Shoot-Me is confused
<mike323> Does anyone know what I need in order to expand my workspace onto a second monitor?
<tired> mike323: I think you might need xinerama
<pratyush> g0sub: just now my machine asked me the cd-rom for installing ubuntu-desktop
<pratyush> g0sub: gimme a sec...
<G0SUB> pratyush okay
<mike323> tired: Ok, thanks, i'll go look around
<asdfmn> I need to get amoraK working with Zsnes, I use Alsasink on amaroK helppp
<G0SUB> basanta :)
<mike323> tired: Perfect. Found it.
* iG-Shoot-Me lol
<iG-Shoot-Me> oaa
<iG-Shoot-Me> shoot
<iG-Shoot-Me> me
<iG-Shoot-Me> plea
<tired> mike323: good luck, no experience with it myself
<iG-Shoot-Me> se
<mike323> tired: i'll figure it out
<mike323> hopefully
<KentJonathan> what audio player whe can accept the .mp3?
<pratyush> g0sub: i installed ubuntu-desktop...I am logging out...
* Dr_Willis pummles iG-Shoot-Me  with a  pea shooter.
<G0SUB> pratyush :)
<pratyush> g0sub: be right back with  gnome look....
<cafuego> !tell KentJonathan -about restrictedformats
<s|k> crimsun, the sound is still pretty terrible even though I can turn it down
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell KentJonathan about restrictedformats
<Shadyman> cafuego: Nice call
<s|k> I still can't mute it
<s|k> with the usb headset
* cafuego wanders off looking for more tamazepam
<crimsun> s|k: pastebin amixer -c1
<s|k> k
<s|k> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/584604
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps Dr_Willis around a bit with a large trout
<iG-Shoot-Me> Thast for the peashooter!
<iG-Shoot-Me> :P
* Dr_Willis loads up the watermelon shooter.
<crimsun> s|k: the top (first) line is missing
* PuMpErNiCkLe hauls out his pumpkin shooter
<pratyush> g0sub: Thankyou now i am in gnome :D
<G0SUB> pratyush you are welcome :)
<s|k> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/584607
<philipf> hello everyone. I would like to skill up C++ programming (I am C# and Java programmer). Two questions: 1) I see GCC is not installed on Ubuntu... I guess I just install GCC 4.0?    2) Which is a good editor for GCC programming aprart from VI & EMACS?
<G0SUB> pratyush do come to #ubuntu-in .... I guess you are from India
<pratyush> g0sub: But the problem is i am translator for Swecha-a Gnu/linux telugu operating system...
<G0SUB> philipf apt-get install build-essential
<pratyush> g0sub: for translating it i need ttf-telugu-font to be installed...
<crimsun> s|k: amixer -c1 sset 'Speaker' off
<tonyyarusso> How do I make the Nautilus "Send to" function integrate with Gaim and Thunderbird too, instead of just Evolution?
<s|k> okay
<G0SUB> philipf Emacs Rules! but you can try Anjuta
<philipf> thanks g0sub, what is inside of build-essential?
* iG-Shoot-Me Grabs Disc Drive
<G0SUB> pratyush apt-get-install ttf-indic-fonts
* iG-Shoot-Me Thows it at Dr_Willis
<pratyush> g0sub: But to see the telug fonts i need to remove ttf-freefonts which removed ubuntu-desktop and xscreensaventoo :((
<tritium> tonyyarusso: I'm not sure that you can do that yet
<KentJonathan> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<KentJonathan>  why this error?
<s|k> crimsun, now I don't have any sound
<G0SUB> philipf it's a meta-package and contains all the compilers , build tools etc.
<s|k> from the USB
<tonyyarusso> tritium: All right, but it was worth a try.
<philipf> G0SUB  thanks I will check out Anjuta
<tritium> tonyyarusso: definitely
<crimsun> s|k: I thought that's what you wanted (you mentioned not being able to mute)
<odat> HELP grub nor lilo are able to figure out how to use two ata drives
<G0SUB> philipf awesome
<philipf> what about eclipse for C++?
<s|k> crimsun, the sound is very choppy
<G0SUB> philipf quite good ...
<crimsun> s|k: with the usb?
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps G0SUB around a bit with a large trout
<s|k> crimsun: yes, it cracks and cuts out
<G0SUB> iG-Shoot-Me :)
<iG-Shoot-Me> :)
<crimsun> s|k: it's not plugged into a hub, is it?
<s|k> no crimsun
<philipf> g0sub thanks!
<s|k> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13166  <--- sounds like this guy had the same problem
<crimsun> s|k: then you'll have to search for the answer elsewhere
<s|k> okay thank you
<crimsun> s|k: there are usb sound issues, but it's a general usb subsystem issue
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps G0SUB around with a large processor
<G0SUB> philipf :)
<s|k> thanks for all your help crimsun :)
<G0SUB> iG-Shoot-Me: Harken son of a Philistine for you will crash the king's best-loved chariot!
<iG-Shoot-Me> Lmao
<iG-Shoot-Me> I love this
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have like 2 stacks of discs
<iG-Shoot-Me> non working and non checked
<iG-Shoot-Me> 200 bucks says none of them work
<hondadarrell> anyone get wine to run on ubuntu from the universe?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Red or white?
<G0SUB> hondadarrell yes
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ive gotten red whine..
<mez> hI ya's does any one know how to get a lexmark 2300 printer happening
<iG-Shoot-Me> Wine*
<iG-Shoot-Me> Never white
<KentJonathan> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate , why this error?
<iG-Shoot-Me> !tell -mez Nothing ever works
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<Iam8up> tired - i think i installed ipv6 everything and i totally lack ipv4 - i'm gonna reinstall again and double check what i do in the network options
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<iG-Shoot-Me> iG-Shoot-Me
<iG-Shoot-Me> :P
<iG-Shoot-Me> a
<iG-Shoot-Me> dsfj
<Iam8up> i actually managed to get an ip address...shutting the device down and then back up
* iG-Shoot-Me slaps Iam8up around a bit with a large trout
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ping pong what is that?
<Iam8up> but now i can only go by ip...the dns server isn't reachable
<hondadarrell> g0sub, after you installed it, where do you go to, to run it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I never understood that
<KentJonathan> ?
<Iam8up> iG-Shoot-Me - stop spamming please
<KentJonathan> help please !!
<iG-Shoot-Me> Why am I always having these Ping Pongs
<Iam8up> hondadarrell - run what?
<G0SUB> hondadarrell just type wine <windows program> in the console
<Iam8up> iG-Shoot-Me - you're probably using mirc, turn the option on to ignore them
<hondadarrell> Iam8up, WINE.
<Shadyman> iG-Shoot-Me: That's IRC, checking to see if your client is still there.
<iG-Shoot-Me> I know how to turn them off, i just dont know what they mean?
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, do you have the multiverse repo enebled?
<Iam8up> hondadarrell - what about wine?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Where else would my client be
<KentJonathan> No
<r0ckstarrrr> can anyone help me detect my mouse on ubuntu?
<blAckEn3d> kemik, enable it
<hondadarrell> Iam8up, I'm trying to figure out how to run a win prog in Wine.
<Iam8up> oh
<G0SUB> hondadarrell it's pretty straightforward
<DJ_tobias> what is yacc?
<G0SUB> DJ_tobias Yet Another Compiler Compiler
<G0SUB> DJ_tobias it's a parser generator ... a compiler construction tool
<DJ_tobias> G0SUB, where can i get it to install?
<KentJonathan> where i can install multiverse repo enabled?
<G0SUB> DJ_tobias apt-get install yacc
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, open synaptic
<DJ_tobias> G0SUB, tried that
<KentJonathan> oh he dont open in my computer :(
<DJ_tobias> E: Couldn't find package yacc
<G0SUB> DJ_tobias oops, it's byacc
<KentJonathan> i say her but never people can answer
<DJ_tobias> k thanks G0SUB
<tired> Iam8up: well, I suppose that's possible :)  what I know is that I often see ivp6 in my netstat list, even though it's actually a v4 connection
<KentJonathan> always his open the program i am put key but he dont open the program
<G0SUB> DJ_tobias it comes with build-essential
<G0SUB> DJ_tobias just install that
<Some-Person> how do i install the smartlink modem driver and dialup to the internet?
<Iam8up> tired - hah!!! i just removed all the ipv6 related stuff in hosts, gave it a few seconds, and it's all back =)
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, you have to give your password
<DJ_tobias> G0SUB, build-essential is already installed.. weird
<DJ_tobias> oh well
<tired> Iam8up: you had entries in the hosts file?
<Iam8up> i'm going to go plug my self into the wall, brb
<DJ_tobias> hey does anybody play neverwinter nights?
<KentJonathan> i give my password but he dont open the program
<G0SUB> Some-Person get the drivers from smlink.com and follow the instructions
<Iam8up> tired - the 127.0.0.1 , of course, and like...6 ipv6 things?
<Iam8up> like..it tried to run a dns server on itself?
<Some-Person> but, idk which one
<tired> Iam8up: I've never actually looked at my hosts file, since I"ve never needed to change it...
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, try from the terminal an report here the error if any: sudo synaptic
<Some-Person> i need to set it up on ubuntu
<Iam8up> i hate anything but 127 in there
<KentJonathan> ?
<KentJonathan> sudo synaptic
<tired> well, I have "The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts"
<tired> Iam8up: and it works fine
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, write that in a terminal
<KentJonathan> ok :)
<KentJonathan> in root?
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, no
<blAckEn3d> regular user
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ sudo synaptic
<KentJonathan> Password:
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$
<Iam8up> tired - nope...take that all back =(
<KentJonathan> ?
<Iam8up> i was SSH'd into my router...
<tired> Iam8up: have you tried older kernels like I said?
<Iam8up> tired - well..i can ping other machines on my network, could it still be the kernal?
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, and it doesn't start?
<KentJonathan> nop
<tired> Iam8up: you can ping?  then what exactly is the problem?
<Iam8up> no dns
<Iam8up> and i have to restart the device for it to pull dhcp
<tired> Iam8up: ...have you looked in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Iam8up> i'm certain the wireless signal is adaquate, it's <20' from me
<tired> Iam8up: if you can ping, it's obviously not a signal problem, or you wouldn't be able to do anything
<Iam8up> i meant the whole DHCP on restarting the device..thing...
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, do a: pa aux | grep synaptic
<Iam8up> like i wasn't getting a decent signal on boot...
<tired> again... /etc/network/interfaces
<KentJonathan> where in terminal?
<G0SUB> KentJonathan Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, just paste this in the terminal: ps aux | grep synaptic
<Some-Person> ugh, kentjonathan, i don't even have linux installed, yet i've used terminal
<Some-Person> i've never used linux as installed
<KentJonathan> ok
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Some-Person> only a livecd
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep synaptic
<KentJonathan> 1000      4920  0.0  0.4   1620   500 pts/1    S+   22:41   0:00 grep synaptic
<G0SUB> KentJonathan why are you doing that?
<blAckEn3d> err
<blAckEn3d> G0SUB, he can't launch synaptic
<G0SUB> oh!
<blAckEn3d> no errors as far as he is saying
<blAckEn3d> i thought there was anothe synaptic up
<Some-Person> next week, i will finally install ubuntu (when i have time)
<G0SUB> KentJonathan System > Administration > Synaptic ?
<coheed> hi...
<Iam8up> tired - uhm..i can't get outside of the network to paste that, how do i add a gateway to the device?
<Some-Person> now, what program can i use as a dialer for ubuntu?
<KentJonathan> blAckEn3d ?
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, yes?
<tired> Iam8up: /etc/network/interfaces, add "gateway x.x.x.x" at the bottom, probably
<tired> Iam8up: really, you can do that through the GUI tools too, and you should, probbly
<KentJonathan> what is the error :(
<coheed> I get SIOCSIFADDR: No such device when I run ifup eth1
<tired> Iam8up: GNOME or KDE?
<coheed> help
<coheed> !!!!!!
<ubotu> coheed: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<G0SUB> coheed ask ... we'll help
<Iam8up> tired - gnome
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, there is no error... I can't understand why your synaptic won't start
<tired> Iam8up: well, System->Network, something like that
<KentJonathan> :( and never he dont open the synaptic :(
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, i don't think it will help, but do this in a terminal: sudo killall -9 synaptic
<linux_user400354> a computer with the realvnc version for windows alows people without vncviewer to connect to the vncserver using a java applet in a webbrowser. how can the same thing be done in ubuntu?
<Some-Person> what program can i use as a dialer for ubuntu?
<tired> linux_user400354: apt-cache search vnc java might help
<Some-Person> i have dialup internet
<Iam8up> tired - now it works...just fine...once i move everything to static...
<KentJonathan> sudo killall -9 synaptic
<KentJonathan> and now?
<tired> Iam8up: you just need to set it to run DHCP when starting the interface, probably
<Dr_Willis> linux_user400354,  thers some java-vnc packages you can install.
<raymond__> could someone help me setup ubuntu to install things again
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, try this again in the term: sudo synaptic
<Iam8up> tired - can you help me do that?
<tired> Iam8up: it should be in the GUI network options
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, give _your_ password
<Iam8up> tired - nothing that advanced in that =(
<KentJonathan> sudo killall -9 synaptic
<KentJonathan> ups
<linux_user400354> im getting alot of errors from apt-cache that say couldnt stat source package list and then names all my repository websites what could be causing this?
<tired> Iam8up: it's not an advanced setting, really...look a little deeper, it should be there
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ sudo synaptic
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, it didn't ask for a password?
<conrad_> i'm looking to install ubuntu on my g4, but I only have one hard drive + an external hard drive. i need to find a way to back up my OS X to my firewire hard drive so that it is bootable and recopyable to my main HD after installing... any sugguestions?
<HymnToLife> linux_user400354> certainly the server you use is down
<KentJonathan> no
<FlannelKing> freenodes just having problems today, now isnt it?
<HymnToLife> try pinging it
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, that's kind of okay
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, but nothing happens?
<KentJonathan> no
<KentJonathan> :S
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, no errors on the terminal? when you type that does the cursor turn into a waiting cursor?
<KentJonathan> no
<Iam8up> conrad_ - start up the ubuntu installer, after the partition steps it'll ask about a bootloader (it uses grub) and if you're OS X isn't listed, then i wouldn't go any farther
<werther> how does gnome decide if it wants to maximize a window of a prog I'm opening?
<werther> emacs seems to be break when the wm maximizes it  :/
<werther> initial-frame-alist didn't help :/
<KentJonathan> :(
<conrad_> Iam8up - i have to repartition no matter what to install though don't I? wouldn't that destroy all data
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, sorry... i don't understand why your synaptic won't start
<Iam8up> conrad_ - ya...did you make your OSX one big partition on your internal drive?
<KentJonathan> :( :( :( :(
<werther> nm, was an xrdb issue
<conrad_> Iam8up - unfortunately i did
<KentJonathan> i need to run the mp3 :(
<HymnToLife> conrad_> can't GParted resize your existing partition ?
<KentJonathan> but he dont service the synaptic
<conrad_> HymnToLife: i'm not familiar with Gparted at all
<KentJonathan> blackEn3d !!
<HymnToLife> conrad_> well, just run it from a Live CD
<KentJonathan> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<KentJonathan> he will open the window of Sypnotic
<HymnToLife> and see it it can resize your OSX partition
<HymnToLife> since it can resze NTFS, I think it can resize HFS too
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, so, the synaptic window appears?
<KentJonathan> yes i put the key but he put this error
<Iam8up> obviously dumb question...my trackpad is moving the pointer REALLY fast - i toned the sliders to the far left and it didn't change the speed of them, do i have to reboot/re-something?
<KentJonathan> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<willis_> Iam8up,  you mean a laptop touch pad?
<coheed> ifup eth1 fails to load my realtek 8139d lan card... SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> SIOCSIIFNETMASK: No such device
<coheed> SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> Failed to bring up eth1
<Iam8up> willis_ - touchpad, sorry
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> try with gksudo instead
<conrad_> my current hard drive is set up as a journaled partition
<KentJonathan> ok
<KentJonathan> in terminal ?
<HymnToLife> yes
* dabaR in the house
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ gksudo instead
<KentJonathan> (gksudo:5185): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<coheed> ???
<HymnToLife> conrad_> jut try GParted
<HymnToLife> it has worked for everything I've tried it on
<conrad_> HymnToLife: i'd use that through unix on the live cd then?
<HymnToLife> ys
<conrad_> k
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> lmao, I meant gksudo synaptic
<conrad_> i'll look through man pages and whatnot thanks
<coheed> help
<coheed> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> SIOCSIIFNETMASK: No such device
<coheed> SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> Failed to bring up eth1
<coheed> ifup eth1
<coheed> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> SIOCSIIFNETMASK: No such device
<coheed> SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<coheed> Failed to bring up eth1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> coheed: Stop - use pastebin instead.
<benplaut> !ops
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !pastebin
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ gksudo synaptic
<KentJonathan> (gksudo:5243): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<KentJonathan> :(
<benplaut> bah... n/m
<blAckEn3d> coheed, do you have the module loaded?
<AngryElf> Does anybody know of a really good how-to on how to compile, specifically configuring a new kernel???????
<coheed> yes
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, open a _new terminal_
<KentJonathan> ok
<KentJonathan> closed the another terminal?
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, yes
<coheed> the module name is 8139too
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, and then paste this in tyhe new one: gksudo instead
<HymnToLife> lmao blAckEn3d
<coheed> I tried with the 8139cp and it doen't work either
<HymnToLife> it's _not_ funny
<s|k> ubotu, printer
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<rixth> Okay, how do I map keys to commands?
<rixth> I just got a fancy MS wireless keyboard.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rixth: System -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<blAckEn3d> HymnToLife, wrong paste, dude, chill
<rixth> PuMpErNiCkLe, I know that. It doesn't recognize all keys though.
<HymnToLife> lol
<blAckEn3d> coheed, dmesg and look for your eth card
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rixth: Then there's also Applications -> System tools -> configuration editor -> apps -> metacity
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ gksudo instead
<KentJonathan> jonathankent is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<HymnToLife> okI think we're done
<blAckEn3d> HymnToLife, true :P
<rixth> PuMpErNiCkLe, how do I know what to put in the fields?
<HymnToLife> but the thing is
<HymnToLife> how can he edit the sudoers file if he can't run commands as root ?
<KentJonathan> ?
<Jonnny2> boot into recovery mode
<Jonnny2> it will be root
<odat> anyone able to help with grub
<KentJonathan> HymmToLife say to me?
<blAckEn3d> livecd, or at boot time, he has to pass init=/bin/bash
<blAckEn3d> :P
<HymnToLife> yeah or from a live CD
<benplaut> odat: ask your question, and maybe :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rixth: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039&highlight=metacity+key+codes has very detailed documentation - much more than my experience
<odat> i keep getting a grub 2 error
<KentJonathan> blAckEn3d what happen :S
<coheed> i have a board with 2 lan card, one is onboard and the other is a pci card
<rixth> Cool, thanks, PuMpErNiCkLe
<odat> neither grub or lilo seems to be able to boot the drive
<benplaut> hmm
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, you don't have the permission tu run that program
<odat> they are both ata drives
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, is this the only user you have?
<benplaut> first time installing, and has it ever worked before?
<KentJonathan> i am configure the user in the install of ubuntu
<coheed> when i do lspci i get the network card, but said:
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, did you change anything?
<odat> benplaut, first time installing  hasn't worked yet
<KentJonathan> of what?
<benplaut> odat: ahh
<coheed> 0000:00:09.0 ethernet controler: unknow
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, user management
<benplaut> odat: both grub and suse have the same error?
<KentJonathan> no i think =/
<coheed> 0000:00:09.0 ethernet controler: unknow device 1904:8139
<benplaut> err
<benplaut> ubuntu and suse
<blAckEn3d> coheed, try looking in your dmesg for your ethernet card...
* iG-Shoot-Me fishes
<KentJonathan> why JonathanKent is not a management?
<blAckEn3d> coheed, after that make sure that system resources are okay in BIOS
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, if that user is the one you created during installation it musb be in the sudoers list
<dabaR> unless he removes him, or something like that
<odat> benplaut, whats suse have to do with it?
<KentJonathan> he dont open the progam because is not manager?
<blAckEn3d> KentJonathan, smth like that
<KentJonathan> ?
<KentJonathan> what is smth ?
<coheed> i dont see the card in dmesg
<dabaR> something like that
<benplaut> odat: if it doesn't work with either, then it might be a more general probelm with your specific computer. If it's not distro specific, it's easier to find answers
<KentJonathan> and jonathan is not a manger?
<Installer36> Looking for a good weather reporter
<blAckEn3d> coheed, err... are you sure you second eth card -- te pci one is set up okay?
<coheed> mmm.. let me see..
<KentJonathan> because i need to install a programs :(
<coheed> how is OK?
<A10n> hey guys, I want to install mysql on my ubuntu box, but when i do apt-get install mysql-common-4.1 it says its going to remove mysql-common
<KentJonathan> Jonathankent is not a master? blAckEn3d?
<blAckEn3d> coheed, do aa ifconfig
<dabaR> KentJonathan: you need to restart your cvomputer, hit escape, boot into recovery mode, and run "adduser jonathankent admin" then reboot
<blAckEn3d> coheed, but i don't think it will help
<raymond8066> what do i need to do to install things
<coheed> I have configured it /etc/network/interfaces but ifup eth1 fails
<KentJonathan> i need to install 0 % ubuntu?
<dabaR> raymond8066: synaptic
<raymond8066> i dont have it set up
<raymond8066> i just renstalled linux
<blAckEn3d> coheed, err... but the on-board eth is working fine right?
<dabaR> raymond8066: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<KentJonathan> dabar i need yo have the CD of ubuntu?
<dabaR> KentJonathan: no, just do what i said
<coheed> yeah
<Jonnny2> dabar, but will that edit the sudoers as well
<Jonnny2> otherwise he must run visudo
<KentJonathan> ok i am return
<Jonnny2> to correct sudoers
<coheed> I think there is a problem with the hotplug
<blAckEn3d> coheed, try disabling it in BIOS an see if the pci one works
<dabaR> Jonnny2: no, but sudoers should be set up so anyone in admin group can sudo
<Jonnny2> yes unless he tried to edit it
<coheed> i have a xcell2000
<blAckEn3d> never heard of it
<odat> this sucks
<dabaR> sure does
<dabaR> it's really better than nothing
<dabaR> therefore it is the worst
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<dabaR> hi
<ubuntu> www.apple.com
<dabaR> split persona>
<cppnewbie> ...
<ubuntu> i'm switching names
<ubuntu> not really its by default
<dabaR> right, live cd...
<ubuntu> yes
<dabaR> ;)
<Frankenstein{o}> i installed the "Server" typed sudo get-ap install openssh-server and i got errors to run somthing and it failed to
<linuxatebill> ok
<Frankenstein{o}> what gives
<jhon> Hello to all!!
<Frankenstein{o}> ello
<jhon> someone can help me ?
<Frankenstein{o}> iono
<jhon> i got a little problem with ubuntu network
<dabaR> Frankenstein{o}: we would need to see the errors on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, or #flood for me preferably
<s|k> finally everything is working
<s|k> :)
<s|k> well
<s|k> haven't tried the scanner yet
<dabaR> s|k: good work
<jhon> ??
<jhon> please!!
<dabaR> s|k: crimsun got the sound
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<s|k> dabaR, yep
<HymnToLife> better late than never, s|k :p
<s|k> indeed :)
<dabaR> s|k: never fails...:)
<s|k> took about 24 hours tbh
<dabaR> that is short.
<Frankenstein{o}> cant... computer hdd is fried and i cant copy text from a pc with ubuntu basic installed and thats it!
<s|k> I almost gave up when I couldn't install the nvidia driver and X was crashing and failing all over the place
<coheed> i think the problem is not in the bios... beacuse when i installing win xp everything work ok..
<dabaR> now it is a system...gotta remember that. It is a real system
<cppnewbie> everyone, while im typing in the console if i ex. press backspace when its not needed while in the console i get a beep. is there a way to disable the beep?
<linuxatebill> why i sthe packe mngr taking so long??
<linuxatebill> i'm new to 5.10
<dabaR> cppnewbie: sudo aptitude install screen && screen
<dabaR> linuxatebill: it is taking what so long?
<jhon> ok, I configure Samba to share betwen Ubuntu and XP-SP2, Ubuntu can open a Share folder in Windows, but Windows can`t open Ubuntu shared folder, in fact the same Ubuntu can`t open the shared folder, ask me for Password and try with my login password but doesnt work
<s|k> everyone here is so helpful
<s|k> what a great community :)
<cppnewbie> what does that do dabaR ?:S
<dabaR> Frankenstein{o}: well, I can not know what is wrong without seeing the errors.
<linuxatebill> the packes comming in
<HymnToLife> jhon> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<cppnewbie> ah thanx
<dabaR> s|k: meh:)
<cppnewbie> now i noticed that it doesnt happen :D
<linuxatebill> does x chat support ver?
<Madpilot> linuxatebill, try a different Ubuntu mirror, maybe?
<dabaR> cppnewbie: does your screen flash a little?
<linuxatebill> ok
<jhon> GREAT!!!
<blAckEn3d> coheed, do a ifconfig and paste it on pastebin
<jhon> IT WORKS!!
<s|k> where does xchat hide the logs?
<coheed> blacken3d: i think the problem is not in the bios... beacuse when i installing win xp everything work ok..
<linuxatebill> ubuntu doesn't includ ethat new jappness game
<s|k> anyone know?
<dabaR> jhon: nice
<HymnToLife> course it works ;)
<linuxatebill> xp ewww
<dabaR> s|k: /var/log? i dont use it
<jhon> but, one question, Why !! or Where can I find i need to do that ?
<cppnewbie> not really dabaR
<coheed> ok..
<Iam8up> can anyone tell me how to mount a cd?
<Madpilot> s|k, probably somewhere in .xchat2 in your home dir
<HymnToLife> jhon > on the wiki page about Samba
<coheed> but im in a xp workstation... im gonna copy
<dabaR> cppnewbie: well, screen is the bestr thing since slced bread...
<coheed> jeje
<s|k> thanks Madpilot
<cppnewbie> lol
<linuxatebill> don't even waste your time with a windows os
<jhon> ok, Thak you Very Much to All!! see ya!
<jhon> Bye
<Iam8up> coheed - you want to use smbclient
<Madpilot> Iam8up, CDs should automount
* xapaho tips his hat
<Iam8up> Madpilot - in /cdrom?
<HymnToLife> Iam8up> /media/cdrom by default
<Madpilot> s|k, actually, not in .xchat2, I just checked
<Iam8up> well /cdrom is symlinked to /media/cdrom
<s|k> I'm still having trouble navigating through the file structure Madpilot
<coheed> mm.. nop.. i just want to make a router in ubuntu
<Madpilot> s|k, the root-owned stuff is a bit confusing, yeah
<Iam8up> well..it asked me if i wanted to burn a cd, i hit cancel, and it shows theres no files in it
<Iam8up> i just burnt a live distro - is it possible it can't read it or something?
<dabaR> cppnewbie: no joke. "ctrl-a c" gives you another screen. "ctrl-a ctrl-a" gets you back to the first screen. "ctrl-a <number>" gives you screen <number>. ctrl-a
<Dr_Willis> its a blank cd?  you sure it  burnt right?
<HymnToLife> obviousle the burning failed...
<Madpilot> s|k, nothing to do with finding XChat's logs, but have a look at this: http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<s|k> thanks
<blAckEn3d> i'm off
<blAckEn3d> bye
<coheed> i dont now is that is necesary to make that
<Iam8up> hmmmm
<Iam8up> i just updated, gotta restar - i'll see if it can boot
<No1Viking> Why do I have so many dependency problems and how do I get rid of them?
<dabaR> cppnewbie: "ctrl-a shift-a" lets you change the name of the screen. "ctrl+a \"" gives you a list of all the open screens.
<HymnToLife> !tell No1Viking about repos
<cppnewbie> k cool :D
<dabaR> it is like sliced bread
<coheed> alguien abla espaol aqui??
<Madpilot> No1Viking, what're you trying to install?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xapaho> help please! I'm lost my multi-distro /boot partition, and partially rebuilt it already -- now I just miss the kernel files from breezy, and I need to re-install grub too -- but I must preserve my / breezy partition. can I do that from breezy cd ?
<coheed> ok!!!!
<dabaR> xapaho: do you have other partitions?
<aroticoz> AWSOME :D
<xapaho> dabaR: yes, plenty ;)
<Iam8up> gay ass cd fucked up
<Madpilot> Iam8up, language, thanks
<aroticoz> this is simply AWSOME
<KentJonathan> dabaR  : root@ubuntu:~# adduser jonathankent admin
<KentJonathan> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<KentJonathan> :(
<Iam8up> homosexual buttocks cd flucked up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* Iam8up was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> KentJonathan: then do what the other guy said. "sudo visudo"
<Iam8up> ...?
<aroticoz> how can I fix my resolution ?
<dabaR> aroticoz: you need to fixres
<KentJonathan> but he dont put admin jonathankent
<benplaut> Iam8up: stop spouting obscenities
<dabaR> ubotu: tell aroticoz about fixres
<HymnToLife> guees Madpilot didn't quite like your joke Iam8up :p
<Iam8up> benplaut - i fixed that...
<KentJonathan> dabaR  : root@ubuntu:~# adduser jonathankent admin
<benplaut> Madpilot: bussiness has been good this past week, eh?
<KentJonathan> but he dont put admin jonathankent
<KentJonathan> ups
<Iam8up> that wasn't a joke...he asked me to clean up the language...
<KentJonathan> root@ubuntu:~# adduser jonathankent admin
<KentJonathan> adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<KentJonathan> this is the error
<Iam8up> KentJonathan - groupadd admin
<dabaR> KentJonathan: so run what i said
<Madpilot> benplaut, it's been a long week. I've never found homophobia amusing, either.
<dabaR> (:-/:-)
<odat> how do i get grub to boot to a sda drive
<KentJonathan> ok
<benplaut> mm
<Iam8up> Madpilot - i obvously meant gay as in it's queer, strange
<dabaR> KentJonathan:
<s|k> I cannot find these log files
<KentJonathan> what happen?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> old-english terms
<KentJonathan> han:
<dabaR> add a line at the end. "jonathankent     ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<KentJonathan> root@ubuntu:~# adduser jonathankent admin
<KentJonathan> Adding user `jonathankent' to group `admin'...
<KentJonathan> Done.
<KentJonathan> i am put jonathankent admin an then?
<KentJonathan> and then
<Dr_Willis> egads what a long user name. :P
<xapaho> odat: you have a map file that allows you to define which drive (eg /dev/hda6) matches each grub device (eg hd0,5)
<dabaR> KentJonathan: you probably won't be able to sudo anyhow. try now, "sudo ls" and type in your password. if it lists, you are good.
<dabaR> no, not now...sorry:)
<KentJonathan> and then?
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls
<KentJonathan> Password:
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$
<KentJonathan> dabaR?
<odat> xapaho, how do i find the map file?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<dabaR> You would have to reboot, or something. try "su jonathankent" password, and then run "cd;sudo ls" password
<xapaho> dabaR: it's in /boot/grub, sorry I am far to be a wizard, forgot its name right now ;)
<s|k> where is ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/ ?
<s|k> what does ~ mean? :0
<odat> xapaho, i am using a live cd right now i noticed that my ata drives are being recognized as sda1 and sdb1  and grub wont boot them
<HymnToLife> ~ means your home folder
<s|k> hrm
<HymnToLife> so it's /home/user/.xchat2
<No1Viking> Madpilot, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9741
<KentJonathan> dabar i dont understand :S
<dabaR> s|k: it is the gui login, :0
<s|k> I don't see it
<s|k> maybe in the terminal I'll see it
<HymnToLife> it's hidden
<Madpilot> s|k, I don't think XChat logs by default - you have to enable logging in Settings->Prefs somewhere
<dabaR> add a line at the end. "jonathankent     ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<xapaho> odat: that's correct, but I don't know any issue with booting them -- you can define them in the map file
<HymnToLife> in nautilus hit view > Hidden files
<s|k> I have enabled it
<dabaR> KentJonathan: then do what the other guy said. "sudo visudo"
<KentJonathan> where?
<KentJonathan> where put this line
<Madpilot> s|k, http://xchat.org/faq/#q219
<dabaR> that will open that file for you.
<odat> xapaho, where is the map file?
<KentJonathan> ok
<odat> xapaho, and or how do i edit it
<s|k> yeah I found them in the terminal
<s|k> cool
<Madpilot> s|k, ah, nevermind, you obviously found that
<KentJonathan> and where save the file
<s|k> but how do I found them using the file browser?
<HymnToLife> s| > try Ctrl+L in nautilus
<dabaR> s|k: ctrl-h
<No1Viking> Madpilot, as you can see it will remove like everything
<HymnToLife> it will show a location box
<KentJonathan> jonathankent     ALL=(ALL) ALL <= i am put this text ?
<s|k> ah it's hidden
<s|k> :)
<KentJonathan> in a text
<dabaR> yes, into what opens with sudo visudo...go...
<Madpilot> No1Viking, -f in the install line can do messy things - what are you trying to do, again?] 
<xapaho> odat: I told u, it's in /boot/grub along with the menu.lst and the grub.conf, it's a text file, you can edit it with whatever you like.
<dabaR> KentJonathan: stop pasting
<KentJonathan> what ???
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<KentJonathan> jonathankent     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<dabaR> :-(
<No1Viking> Madpilot, am trying to get rid of unmet dependencies
<KentJonathan> jonathankent@ubuntu:~$ sudo visudo
<KentJonathan> dont happen nothing :s
<Madpilot> No1Viking, can you pastebin your sources.list for us?
<KentJonathan> in root yes :)
<HymnToLife> No1Viking> what exactly are you trying to install ?
<No1Viking> Sure w8
<KentJonathan> i am understand :)
<Iam8up> ah ahha...bouncing cow!
<s|k> okay, so what's some cool stuff I can do in linux that I can't do in windows :0
<Madpilot> No1Viking, the only folks I've seen with odd apt-get results like yours had badly messed up sources.list files...
<KentJonathan> dabar :
<KentJonathan> # User privilege specification
<KentJonathan> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<KentJonathan> jonathankent  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Iam8up> s|k - lol..google..
<dabaR> s|k: install _anything_
<KentJonathan> is good that?
<xapaho> any help pls about that install issue?
<s|k> hehe
<dabaR> KentJonathan: stop pasting
* frankps is away: Away at the moment
<KentJonathan> :( ok
<No1Viking> Madpilot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9742
<aroticoz> am, after I download a .deb file how do I install it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<KentJonathan> but dabaR is good that?
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> > yep that should work
* frankps was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<odat> xapaho, how do i get into it from a live cd?
<dabaR> KentJonathan: ya, ctrl-x to exit, say "y" to save.
<KentJonathan> and then dabaR?
<KentJonathan> ok
<dabaR> lol
<xapaho> odat: which oe are u using?
<aroticoz>  After I download a .deb file how do I install it ?
<dabaR> Madpilot: funny:)
<ron_> i really need help here if someone can... i'm getting kernel panics and i can't chroot the damn drive
<dabaR> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<odat> xapaho, ubuntu live
<aroticoz> thanks
<dabaR> $20
<Madpilot> No1Viking, try this sources.list, yours looks odd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<KentJonathan> and then dabaR?
<philbert> hello
<Iam8up> is there any way to enable all the screen savers..?
<dabaR> KentJonathan: reboot. you added yourself.
<ron_> i never heard of /bin/bash no sudch file or directory from doing a chroot
<Madpilot> dabaR, the away msg boot? It's op policy here - and amusing sometimes :P
<No1Viking> OK, Madpilot, will do that
<philbert> isnt there like a 6.10 version of ubuntu
<xapaho> odat: never tried it -- I guess you have to mount first your /boot partition
<No1Viking> Thanks guys, you ROCK!!!
<KentJonathan> Its open !!! thanks :) :) :)
<philbert> i cant seem to remember
<dabaR> it was lol:)
<dabaR> see ya franky
<odat> xapaho, how can i be sure what my boot partition is?
<Madpilot> No1Viking, your install working now?
<dabaR> odat: df -h?
<dabaR> :-D
<xapaho> dabaR: odat is using ubuntu live cd
<dabaR> KentJonathan: what is open?
<dabaR> fdisk -l
<KentJonathan> the program Synaptic :)
<dabaR> KentJonathan: sweet@$$
<ron_> could someone give me a hand ?I'd really appreciate it
<KentJonathan> thanks
<deFrysk> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<dabaR> ron_: a hand?
<aroticoz> Where should my .deb file be so I can install it with that command
<aroticoz> :|
<ron_> well more like an arm at this point
<Madpilot> aroticoz, anywhere
<aroticoz> well how will it find it :O
<deFrysk> aroticoz, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/foo.deb
<Dr_Willis> save it somwwhere  you can find it. :P
<dabaR> aroticoz: well, where did you download it to? cd into that directory with :-/ and then run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Maks0n> hey hey, does anyone know how I can install pine on ubuntu?
<aroticoz> thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info pine
<ron_> i did a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-i386 and now i'm getting kernel panics and can't chroot the drive either
<Maks0n> !info pine
<xapaho> dabaR: or anyone pls, I need help -- it's been a real pain so far -- how to restore ubuntu kernel files on my boot partition, and re-install grub ? that's all I miss right now
<ron_> pine and pico lol
<deFrysk> ron_, nano
<dabaR> xapaho: do you have a live cd?
<ron_> yes nano with backwards compat
<dabaR> nice
<ron_> anyway how what could be wrong with the drive?
<xapaho> well yes, but out of knoppix, sarge, fedora and breezy install cds, the only installer that managed to install properly grub was ubuntu one -- don't know why. is there a way to do it from ubuntu cd ?
<dabaR> ya, are you in live, xapaho ?
<Maks0n> does anyone know how to get pine working?
<xapaho> dabaR: nope
<dabaR> Maks0n: did you install it? aptitude search pine.
<dabaR> xapaho: well, that is how I rescued mine...
<ron_> i'm begging for help here.. i'm out of ideas and am in an unbootable state
<Iam8up> ubotu, install hp laserjet 4
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Iam8up
<Madpilot> !printers
<ubotu> printers is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<dabaR> ron_: are you going to reinstall that?
<ron_> i hope not
<Iam8up> Madpilot - already there - doesn't show HOW to do it - it's a compatibility list
<Maks0n> no i downloaded pine.tar.gz from tucows but i have no idea how to work it
<dabaR> Maks0n: aptitude search pine
<ron_> everythings intact fsk indicates no corruption
<xapaho> dabaR: is that the only way ??
<dabaR> xapaho: I dont know.
<Maks0n> v   pinentry                        -
<Maks0n> p   pinentry-curses                 - curses-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dia
<Maks0n> p   pinentry-doc                    - documentation for pinentry packages
<Maks0n> p   pinentry-gtk                    - GTK+-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dialo
<Maks0n> i   pinentry-qt                     - Qt-based PIN or pass-phrase entry dialog
<Maks0n> v   pinentry-x11                    -
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> Maks0n: dont paste
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Maks0n> ok, so wat does all that mean?
<xapaho> dabaR: txs anyway
<ron_> root@Morph:/home/ron# chroot /mnt/hda2
<ron_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Iam8up> can anyone tell me how to connect to a local printer, on a tcp/ip port?
<dabaR> Maks0n: enable universe and multiverse, and install it with synaptic. http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<Maks0n> thanks
<dabaR> ron_: you mounted it there?
<Madpilot> Iam8up, check linuxprinting.org, they've got lots of tutorials & such
<ron_> root@Morph:/home/ron# ls /mnt/hda2/bin/bash
<ron_> /mnt/hda2/bin/bash
<s|k> what's a good PHP/CSS/JavaScript editor in linux?
<s|k> and not vim
<s|k> I hate vim
<s|k> ;P
<ron_> it exists just like everything else
<dabaR> s|k: emacs?
<s|k> oh
<dabaR> ron_: ya, there is a method, someone must know
<s|k> I'll try that
<dabaR> s|k: you will read a book on it?
<s|k> :/
<s|k> do I need to?
<dabaR> do you have something better to read?
<s|k> I'm reading anna karenina atm
<s|k> that's pretty decent
<dabaR> f#
<Madpilot> s|k, try Bluefish or Screem for code editing
<s|k> is that a package?
<s|k> I'll take a look :)
<dabaR> they are both programs.
<s|k> man I love ubuntu
<s|k> I mean is that in the repository :P
<Madpilot> s|k, they're both in the repos
<s|k> cool
<s|k> man I hope linux stays free :0
<ron_> i'm wondering why nothings executable
<schmity> hey, i wanan run a ubuntu box as just a webserver
<schmity> is this a good choice?
<s|k> after years of windows and everything being lousy shareware :/
<s|k> I'm really happy about open source
<ron_> i even copied a debian kernel initrd and /lib/modules/2.6* and still nothing
<Madpilot> s|k, the licenses Linux uses ensure it'll stay free (most of it, anyway)
<s|k> nice :)
<s|k> wasn't SCO trying to bring linux down at one point?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use GmailFS?
<dabaR> pianoboy3333: what's that?
<dabaR> s|k: so what has liunux got to do with gnit?
<pianoboy3333> It seems like a Gmail File Sharing thing to use your gmail account as an ftp
<s|k> I don't even know what gnit is
<pianoboy3333> Like gspace
<odat> F******** Nothing works
<pianoboy3333> dabaR: but gspace is crashing for me in dapper...
<dabaR> pianoboy3333: for me too. i lie your nick
<pianoboy3333> hmmm
<dabaR> schmity: awesome choice
<ron_> ehhhh
<dabaR> schmity: and yuo can upgrade to dapper soon
<No1Viking> Madpilot, it was ubuntu-desktop that was giving me problems
<No1Viking> Madpilot, on thing left to solve. The machine wants to delete the kernel image I'm running, odd huh?
<schmity> daboR, if it works like id like
<schmity> then
<Madpilot> No1Viking, fun... run apt-get update and see if there's something newer it wants to use instead?
<schmity> dabaR: i might need some help though
<akaihola> I'm going to install Breezy from the CD on a computer with no interenet access. I need python-wxgtk2.6 but how do I determine what other dependencies I have to download and take with me?
<schmity> like DNS stuff, cuz idk of a program for ubuntu that does it, i got one for mac though
<No1Viking> Madpilot, nope, nothing to update
<odat> who the f*** know anything about grub and ata drives
<raymond8066> can anyone help me with kismet
<Madpilot> akaihola, look the package up on packages.ubuntu.com and it should tell you the depends
<akaihola> Madpilot: But no quick way to find out dependencies recursively and exclude those already present on the cd?
<Madpilot> akaihola, not as far as I know - not thru that website, anyway
<candyman> hello
<odat> who the f*** know anything about grub and ata drives
<candyman> i 've download new version of Firefox. How to install it?
<Madpilot> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Yomic> Haha, that's great.  People got too lazy to type whole explainations so they scripted a bot faq :D
<KentJonathan> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<KentJonathan>  why this error?
<Madpilot> Yomic, the bot's the most intelligent creature in this channel :P
<Yomic> XD
<candyman> i 've download new version of Firefox. How to install it? plz
<ezerson> hello can someone here help me install linux applications?
<ezerson> i use ubuntu
<Madpilot> candyman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hatake_kakashi> !tell candyman about firefox1.5
<ezerson> hello can someone here help me install linux applications?
<GigaClon> which linux applications
<Yomic> man firefox1.5
<Yomic> :)
<hatake_kakashi> !info j2re1.4
<Madpilot> ezerson, please don't repeat
<ezerson> i meant is a xvid plug in
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<ezerson> what do you mean uncompress?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell KentJonathan about multiverse
<KentJonathan> I am put multiverse
<hatake_kakashi> KentJonathan: did you apt-get update  afterwards?
<KentJonathan> no
<hatake_kakashi> KentJonathan: well do so :)
<KentJonathan> how?
<hatake_kakashi> 'apt-get update'
* GigaClon smacks his forehead
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, "sudo apt-get update" or hit the Reload button in Synaptic
<hatake_kakashi> ezerson: what's the extension of the file you are trying to decompress/install ?
<ezerson> hatake i don't really know how to start
<ezerson> i downloaded a tar.gz file
<hatake_kakashi> ezerson: tar -zxvf foo.tar.gz
<GigaClon> you should be able to double-click it
<ezerson> for xvid codecs for linux
<GigaClon> and open it like in windows
<Tomcat_> ezerson: You are trying to install xvid manually? o_O
<hatake_kakashi> err.. there is a file-roller I think
<ezerson> yes manual install
<raymond8066> i need help with kismet
<Tomcat_> ezerson: xvid is packaged afaik...
<GigaClon> ezerzon, use Synaptic
<ezerson> is there an automatic install?
<hatake_kakashi> !info xvid
<GigaClon> System, Admin, Synaptic
<ezerson> whats synaptic is this available here in ubuntu?
<GigaClon> yes
<Madpilot> ezerson, yes - Ssytem menu - Admin - Synaptic like GigaClon said
<ezerson> which directory?
<GigaClon> its a package management interface
<hatake_kakashi> !info libxvidcore4
<ubotu> libxvidcore4: (High quality ISO MPEG4 codec library), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 2:1.0.3-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 187 kB, Installed size: 676 kB
<Tomcat_> ezerson: 1.0.3
<Tomcat_> Ah, thanks hatake_kakashi.
<candyman> I lost my root's password. How to find it :(
<Madpilot> candyman, there's no root pw in Ubuntu by default - do you mean your user pw?
<ezerson> ahh ok
<Tomcat_> candyman: You can't retrieve it... do "sudo passwd root" and re-set it.
<ezerson> ill try it
<hatake_kakashi> ezerson: to install it, first you need to enable multiverse/universe under synaptic, then refresh the list and look for that thing that I mentioned
<No1Viking> candyman, remember it!  :)
<Madpilot> !tell ezerson about synaptic
<candyman> :)
<Madpilot> !tell ezerson about repos
<hatake_kakashi> !tell ezerson about multiverse
<andrei> adept and synaptic is telling me that the last version of firefox is 1.07... i know that is not true... maybe i need to add some repositories... witch ones ?
<GigaClon> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<GigaClon> andrei, ^^^^^
<candyman> Tomcat_,  Thank you.
<raymond8066> "FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for " can someone help me with this
<ezerson> hehehe information overload
<andrei> adept and synaptic is telling me that the last version of firefox is 1.07... i know that is not true... maybe i need to add some repositories... witch ones ?
<eviltoylet> im trying to do sudo apt-get install sendmail -- but its telling me that theres is no canidate. how do i get it to work? :)
<hatake_kakashi> raymond8066: there is a double slash in that output, looks kinda odd
<Madpilot> !info sendmail
<KentJonathan> I not understand To install the java in my mozilla :(
<ubotu> sendmail: (powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent), section universe/mail, is extra. Version: 8.13.4-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 187 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<hatake_kakashi> ezerson: well take notes :)
<Madpilot> eviltoylet, you need to enable Universe, probably
<Madpilot> !tell eviltoylet about universe
<raymond8066> i dont know what it means
<andrei> but why isn't the latest version (of more programs not just firefox) listed in adept ? can i do something about it ?
<KentJonathan> i see in the pag the comands but he dont service  he dont have nothing error in the install
<Madpilot> andrei, in about six weeks the newest version of Ubuntu will be out, with all the latest shiny stuff
<eviltoylet> Madpilot thanks. i'll take a look
<schmity> ok, i set up ubuntu on install to use my wireless card
<schmity> i can switch it to ethernet righT?
<s|k> how do I get Java to work with firefox?
<ezerson> i have enabled universe and multiverse what should i do to install new tar.gz files i have downloaded?
<ezerson> where will i go from here?
<Madpilot> ezerson, you shouldn't need the tar.gz - AFAIK there are xvid codecs in Universe - search Synaptic
<ezerson> ahhh ok
<ezerson> so synaptic acts like an applications manager?
<GigaClon> ] ya
<Madpilot> ezerson, yes, it installs stuff from Ubuntu's web repositories
<ezerson> now i have found xvid what will do i next
<ezerson> i am sorry if i ask many questions just new with linux
<Madpilot> ezerson, click on the check box next to the listing in synaptic, and choose Install
<Madpilot> "Mark For Installation",actually. Then the Apply button
<emanuele> hola
<theskunk> whats up
<emanuele> nothing
<ezerson> ok
<s|k> I can't get yahoo chess to work because it says I'm missing the java plugin :/
<emanuele> new in ubuntu
<theskunk> fun stuff
<ezerson> what good linux mp3 players do you recommend?
<theskunk> what ya running?
<Madpilot> ezerson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<emanuele> no I'm not running at all
<Madpilot> ezerson, you'll need to install mp3 support
<Madpilot> !tell ezerson about mp3
<ezerson> hmmm
<emanuele> too beginner
<emanuele> and worried
<theskunk> emanuele, meant what distribution? breezy 32?
<emanuele> want to give up with windows
<emanuele> but I cant use anything
<theskunk> sure ya can
<theskunk> what do you want to use?
<emanuele> it always says that I don't have the right do do things
<schmity> Madpilot: i selected wireless card on install, can i switch after its finished installing?
<Madpilot> schmity, you should be able to, yeah
<theskunk> such as
<Madpilot> emanuele, which things?
<emanuele> for example
<schmity> ok thanks
<theskunk> i'm actually working on some 'permissions hell' myself
<emanuele> I downloaded some files
<emanuele> but I cannot open them
<emanuele> bloody hell
<emanuele> ciao theskunk see 'ya , have to go
<theskunk> later
* poningru yawns
<poningru> anyone need help?
<renewip> are Ubuntu & Kubuntu DVD different?
<ezerson> will yahoo messenger run with linux?
<theskunk> so, anybody else in here know permissions really well? namely the fstab and whatnot
<Coag> yes
<theskunk> yes
<renewip> poningru: what matter?
<Coag> renewip: one has KDE one has Gnome
<deFrysk> ezerson, yes but its butt ugly
<akaihola> ezerson: You can use the MSN network with Gaim.
<renewip> thanks
<theskunk> ezerson, use gaim
<Tomcat_> ezerson: gaim can do yahoo.
<ezerson> ahhh ok
<akaihola> !tell ezerson about gaim
<poningru> ezerson: gaim and kopete can do yahoo
* theskunk asks, is there an echo?
<Coag> ezerson: use either gaim or kopete
<poningru> thenuke: whats wrong?
<ezerson> so all i need to do is search that on synaptic right?
<poningru> ezerson: yep
<Tomcat_> ezerson: It's installed by default
<poningru> actually it should be installed by default
<deFrysk> ezerson, gaim is installed by default
<Tomcat_> Hehe... :D
<Madpilot> ezerson, gaim is installed by default - Apps-Internet-gAIM
<deFrysk> *echoing continues
<renewip> does Ubuntu DVD include all packages which are supported?
<Tomcat_> We need more people to help. :)
<thenuke> poningru: nothing :)
* poningru walks away
<Tomcat_> renewip: Yes.
<Tomcat_> renewip: And some more.
<theskunk> poningru, basically, i have a new hard drive in my computer, and i set up the fstab the way i have in slackware/gentoo however the drive will not automount, nor to i have write permissions when it is mounted. the user has read/mount permissions, just cant write to it
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> thenuke: is it ntfs?
<Madpilot> theskunk, have you read the how-to-mount wiki page?
<Madpilot> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<thenuke> poningru: I guess you are trying to help theskunk instead of me :)
<ezerson> well i can log in to yahoo now but no voice chat or webcam view?
<theskunk> Madpilot, i glanced at it.... poningru it is fat32
<Tomcat_> ezerson: Probably not.
<poningru> thenuke: sorry
<raymond8066> can someone help me with airsnort
<ezerson> owwzzz
<thenuke> poningru: no prob :)
<theskunk> im also eventually going to attempt the same with a smbshare
<akaihola> ezerson: amsn can do webcam on the MSN messenger network
<Tomcat_> ezerson: There are other programs to do that.
<poningru> ezerson: use kopete
<renewip> I can download Ubuntu DVD & install instead connect my PC to internet and do?
<akaihola> !tell ezerson about webcam
<renewip> I mean Ubuntu DVD is another Ubuntu "mirror"
<Tomcat_> renewip: Erm... could you rephrase that question? :)
<Tomcat_> renewip: Yes.
<ezerson> kopete is for yahoo network too?
<theskunk> ...oops
<Tomcat_> ezerson: Most 3rd party messengers (Windows, Linux and OSX) can do most IM networks.
<raymond8066> can someone help me get my wireless network card in monitor mode
<theskunk> Madpilot, toss me that link again please
<theskunk> raymond8066, what chipset?
<raymond8066> uhhhh
<Madpilot> theskunk, scroll up a bit to ubotu's last post
<ezerson> wow you guys are good with this
<raymond8066> eth0
<theskunk> Madpilot, Xserv crashed....
<ezerson> now im learning on a fast rate coz of you guys
<theskunk> ezerson, good deal!
<Madpilot> !tell theskunk about mount
<theskunk> thanks
<Madpilot> np
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saves anything i save?
<raymond8066> i dont rember
<raymond8066> can you help me
<phreak97> sold a nes with four games for AU$45, yay
<irvs10tz> hey.. my audacity doesn't work... when i open audacity, a box appears and says "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer, You will not be able to play or record audio"  Please help..........
<raymond8066> o its a prisim
<s|k> how does one get Java to work in firefox?
<simulatio> is there someone here who can guide a newb when getting his ATI card working?
<s|k> I followed the offical instructions
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saves anything i save?
<Madpilot> !tell simulatio about ati
<theskunk> raymond8066, look up on google the chipset name and monitor mode. its probably something specific to the driver itself and may not be necessarily ubuntu specific.
<Madpilot> leanwithit, the save dialogue should have told you a directory - probably your home dir by default
<leanwithit> nope
<carrocka> exit
<raymond8066> can someone help me get my wireless network card in monitor mode
<irvs10tz> hey.. my audacity doesn't work... when i open audacity, a box appears and says "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer, You will not be able to play or record audio"  Please help..........
<akaihola> !tell irvs10tz about sound
<simulatio> i've done everything to get the +?3#!! ATI card to work, nothing in the forums seem to help me!
<Madpilot> simulatio, did you try the wiki page the bot just sent you?
<simulatio> yes
<Madpilot> which model ATI?
<irvs10tz> please also help me on installing my ATI card
<simulatio> i think 9600 (128mb)
<redblade> Hi all
<GDG> hi folks
<redblade> How can I compress files in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> simulatio, I've got a 9600XT, the wiki instructions work fine for me...
<leanwithit> tar it
<redblade> I need to open them in Windows as well as ubuntu
<GDG> small question: can I reduce disk occupation of my ubuntu? I need to put it in 512MB
<leanwithit> zip them
<Madpilot> redblade, Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager to create a zip file
<redblade> Thankyou
<redblade> That was what I was not sure of
<KentJonathan> what is the command in terminal for create a new folder?
<leanwithit> mkdir
<simulatio> madpilot, as i said, i'm really a linux-beginner, but i've done all the guides at least two times
<leanwithit> for example: mkdir testfolder
<KentJonathan> thanks :)
<GDG> small question: can I reduce disk occupation of my ubuntu? I need to put it in 512MB
<leanwithit> np
<blazemonger> i've been having trouble compilnig svgalib
<GigaClon> GDG, use fluxbox?
<Madpilot> simulatio, I'm not an expert, but my card works here - not sure I can help
<KentJonathan> ANd to move a file to a folder?
<simulatio> ok, thanks anyway
<Madpilot> !tell KentJonathan about cli
<GDG> GigaClon, ok other ? I mean I must "uninstall" Gnome
<Maks0n> Hello, does anyone know much about configuring fetchmail for gmail?
<blazemonger> never copmpiled fetchmail
<irvs10tz> please help me on installing my ATI card
<GigaClon> KentJonathan you should be able to click and drag the file to were you want to go
<redblade> Madpilot, sorry one other thing, the files I'm compressing are in excess of 1.9 Gig
<Madpilot> redblade, and?
<Madpilot> !tell irvs10tz about ati
<Maks0n> ive been googling all nite but i can't seem to get it working
<redblade> Madpilot - Is there a way to split the .rar up? in to smaller .rar's?
<Maks0n> all i want is a command line email client for gmail
<Madpilot> redblade, I think so, but I'm not sure - never done that myself
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saved the thing ive painted?
<KentJonathan> mv: cannot move `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin' to `/usr/java/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin': Permission denied
<Madpilot> leanwithit, do you remember the filename you gave it?
<GigaClon> use sudo
<KentJonathan> why put off the permission?
<GigaClon> type sudo before the command
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, use "sudo mv <whatever>"
<GigaClon> then enter your password when prompted
<KentJonathan> where put thats comand in root o in my user?
<Tom_Kidd> Can someone please tell me how to get into virtual desktop mode using WINE?
<leanwithit> yeah
<blazemonger> what's a good solution to successfully compiling svgalib
<leanwithit> @ Madpilot
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, as your user - you shouldn't ever have to user root
<Madpilot> leanwithit, Places menu -> Search for File, then
<leanwithit> lol, thats what im doing right now
<leanwithit> i just thought about it
<voodoocrash> How can I access my other partitions that are under windows, they are ntfs type
<leanwithit> sudo cd /media/<some drive>
<voodoocrash> thanks
<poningru> voodoocrash: did they mount?
<leanwithit> but they're read-only though
<Madpilot> !tell voodoocrash about ntfs
<theskunk> anybody in here tried out XGL with dapper yet?
<Tomcat_> theskunk: Yes.
<poningru> theskunk: #ubuntu+1
<theskunk> Tomcat_, still running it?
<deFrysk> theskunk, yes , it works but not up to my standards yet
<Tomcat_> theskunk: No.
<slabby> hi is there a way that I can make ath0 the permanent default rather than etho0
<deFrysk> theskunk, so i disabled it
<theskunk> Tomcat_, is that for dapper?
<Tomcat_> theskunk: Didn't work on any of two NVidia cards I tried and was unusable on the Intel chipset.
<theskunk> really
<Tomcat_> theskunk: Eh... sure, dapper.
<deFrysk> theskunk, it worked on mine
<theskunk> im running it right now and its great except for the fact that ut2004/quake3 just doesnt work at all
<poningru> slabby: did you change it network manager?
<deFrysk> nvidia videa and asus amd mobo
<leanwithit> Madpilot, oh no, it didn't ask me for a filename
<andrey_> 
<leanwithit> it just saved itself
<slabby> poningru, yes but after a reboot at makes my eth0 the default gateway device
<KentJonathan> how can compressd the files jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin ?
<raymond8066> i cant find out how to put my wireless network in monitor mode
<Madpilot> leanwithit, strange - I've never used tuxpaint though
<Madpilot> !tell KentJonathan about java
<KentJonathan> I now of java !
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, please read that page, then
<poningru> slabby: hmm hold on let me see
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, you need the .bin , not the rpm.bin
<KentJonathan> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin <= how compress this file
<KentJonathan> .bin oh
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, wrong file you have there to use ;)
<slabby> poningru, im on breazy if that is any help
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, read the given message to get the project done ;)
<KentJonathan> deFrysk and how to compress the files .bin?
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, compress to what ?
<KentJonathan> to have the package
<KentJonathan> the files..
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, the wiki page you've been sent the URL to has all this information!
<voodoocrash> Um, my partitions seem to be mounted but when I try to open them it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda5"."
<KentJonathan> Madpilot is not service
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, read the given message from ubotu
<KentJonathan> i dont now why the error of e
<poningru> slabby right hold on
<voodoocrash> Um, my partitions seem to be mounted but when I try to open them it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda5"."
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, madpilot is top service
<KentJonathan> I put all correct of sypnatic
<slabby> poningru, ok
<KentJonathan> and he dont service the files
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, what is your native language?
<KentJonathan> spanish :(
<blazemonger> anyone want to try to compile svgalib?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blazemonger> i'm thinking somethings messed up with the build environment
<KentJonathan> Is never people online
<voodoocrash> how can I change the permissions so that I can access my other partitions
<KentJonathan> is not a persons online
<jaawood> voodoocrash, change ownership of the directories, and then if necessary then change the permissions of those directories
<akaihola> voodoocrash: isn't there a graphical disks configuration tool?
<blazemonger> "VTotal" does not give a valid preprocessing token
<jaawood> sudo chown -R <user> /mounted/directory
<slabby> akaihola -- system- administration - - disks
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saved the thing ive painted?
<KentJonathan> !en
<ubotu> from memory, en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<HappyFool> heh
<KentJonathan> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<HappyFool> wut about us crappy en-za speakers then? :P
<KentJonathan> what that?
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, Italian
<deFrysk> KentJonathan, follow this exactly and your sunjava should work fine
<slabby> What is your favourite Mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<poningru> slabby: sorry dude I cant figure it out
<KentJonathan> I now the italian but is not online :(
<slabby> poningru, ok
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, carefully read the URL deFrysk just gave you - it really does work
<KentJonathan> ok
<KentJonathan> I have that's file
<slabby> What is your favourite Mp3 player for Ubuntu?
<poningru> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<poningru> slabby: can you play mp3 right now?
<HymnToLife> slabby> amarok
<iam8up|lappy> can anyone tell me how to put ubuntu into standby mode? or where the option is on gnome?
<slabby> poningru, no it says totem cannot start up but ive heard totem isnt good
<deFrysk> beep-media-player, banshee
<jaawood> rhythmbox, love the layout
<Madpilot> slabby, totem will play anything, given the right codecs
<voodoocrash> how can I change the ownership of the directories ?
<Madpilot> !tell slabby aboutmp3
<Madpilot> !tell slabby about mp3
<fangorious> other than installing gnome-user-share and enabling sharing in System->Preferences->Personal File Sharing, should I have to do anything to get Mac's to see me in the network browsing?
<leanwithit> chmod
<HymnToLife> voodoocrash> (sudo) chown -R user /path/to/dir
<iam8up|lappy> voodoocrash, you can type: chown user:group /this/dir
<jaawood> voodoocrash, sudo chown -R <user> /mounted/directory
<leanwithit> or that ^^
<quad_> Have anybody got an idea to how I might make my Ubuntu installation run faster. My CPU is only 650MHz??
<Madpilot> voodoocrash, which directory? be careful changing the ownership of stuff...
<KentJonathan> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete java-package
<KentJonathan>  = E: he dont find the packet of java-packge :@ :@
<poningru> !tell slabby about mp3
<voodoocrash> well, my HDA5
<fangorious> quad_: maybe run xfce instead of gnome
<voodoocrash> I can't access it
<jonas3> quad, use Windowmaker as desktop
<HymnToLife> !tell KentJonathan about java
<jaawood> quad_, different window manager will speed things up, stop daemons and services you don't want or use
<jonas3> xfce is also cool, but windowmaker is slicker
<jonas3> and alot faster
<raymond8066> can someone please help me with kismet
<voodoocrash> it is mounted but I can't access it
<Madpilot> !info java-package
<KentJonathan> thats is my problem :(
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<poningru> quad_: have you looked into the unofficial mubuntu?
<Sendervictorius> quad: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LowEndSystemSupport
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, you need to enable the Multiverse repository to get that
<canllaith> Hi, I've just tried installing drscheme through apt and it's completely broken. There is no text in any of the menus, etc. Does anyone have any idea why this might be?
<HymnToLife> voodoocrash> windows drive ?
<Madpilot> !tell KentJonathan about multiverse
<KentJonathan> but y have enable ?
<voodoocrash> no, logical partition, ntfs
<KentJonathan> but y have enable !! the multiservers :s
<quad_> poningru, No I have not, I have tried xfce though... and didn't increase my speed that much.
<HymnToLife> then...
<HymnToLife> !tell voodoocrash about ntfs
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, hit the Reload button in Synaptic, or "sudo apt-get update"
<raymond8066> "raymond@WORKGROUP:~$ kismet
<raymond8066> Server options:  none
<raymond8066> Client options:  none
<raymond8066> Starting server...
<raymond8066> Waiting for server to start before starting UI...
<raymond8066> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<hyperstream> xchat-gnome sucks :x
<raymond8066> FATAL:  Unable to set up pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid, couldn't open for writing: Permission deniedraymond@WORKGROUP:~$
<raymond8066> "  i need help with this can someone help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<voodoocrash> urgh, is is mounted, I don't have permissions to access it
* mode/#ubuntu [-v raymond8066]  by Madpilot
<HymnToLife> !tell raymond8066 about pastebin
<KentJonathan> the same !!!
<Madpilot> raymond8066, next time use pastebin
<raymond8066> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+v raymond8066]  by Madpilot
<slabby> Do you play MP3's or do you use Ogg's instead?
<Madpilot> slabby, you can play mp3 in Ubuntu, I mostly use ogg or flac myself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> voodoocrash> obviously you didn't mount it properly
<slabby> madpilot, ok some of my audio is FLAC but mostly MP3
<voodoocrash> it mounted it auto
<Madpilot> slabby, so follow the wiki link you were sent, and your mp3s will work fine
<KentJonathan> I have enable all !
<raymond8066> can anyone help
<HymnToLife> reminds me I should take the time to rerip all my CDs into ogg
<slabby> madpilot, ok im reading now
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> can you paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin please ?
<KentJonathan> what is pastebin?
<GigaClon> pastebin.com
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saved the thing ive painted?
<quad_> Can I change WM without logging out??
<liable> no
<quad_> :(
<fangorious> webdav file sharing doesn't seem to be working for me. i installed gnome-user-share, enabled sharing in Preferences->Personal File Sharing, and put a file in ~/Public. browsing the network on my Mac doesn't see the share (likewise in reverse, I don't see my mac in dapper under Places->Network)
<liable> well, logging out from x..
<raymond8066> this thing is gay
<cppnewbie> lol
<ompaul> !gay
<KentJonathan> ?
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> [gay]  the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<Madpilot> ompaul, :P
* Jonnny2 is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (09:14 am)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> kick him before I di
<ompaul> do
* Jonnny2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<alanon> How do I define default gpu in xorg.conf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=polx@*.bchsia.telus.net]  by Madpilot
* Jonnny2 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<KentJonathan> Name ut your name HymnToLife
<liable> +b for away msg?
<Madpilot> liable, normally just a kick, but he auto-rejoined
<KentJonathan> ?
<liable> fair 'nough
<ompaul> for auto away kick and for avoiding the kick - ban  auto away is spam
<KentJonathan> Name put your name ?HymnToLife
<liable> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use /away in your client or change your nick to 'someone|away'. We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. See http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> ?
<canllaith> I assume it's fine to set yourself /away on a client like irssi that doesn't automatically spam a stupid message
<leanwithit> what is XGL
<leanwithit> any info bout it?
<HappyFool> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Madpilot> canllaith, of course - XChat's defaults are fine too
<KentJonathan> Yes i am put the text and he is a option he say Name: put your name?
<liable> canllaith: not really, in a busy channel, its quite annoying.
<canllaith> It's annoying when it doesn't print anything at all to the channel? :)
<liable> oh, right..
<Madpilot> liable, if the only place it shows up is in a /whois?
<ompaul> canllaith, and liable canllaith is right :-) but you just figured that
<KentJonathan> For send the pastebind
<canllaith> I guess no-one has used the drscheme package then ?
<simulatio> how do i start up my computer in text-mode?
<liable> i've never even used it, didnt realise irssi does that.
<HappyFool> simulatio: disable the gdm service (you can also stop it once the machine has booted into graphical mode)
<simulatio> happyfool, how do i do that?
<HappyFool> simulatio: there is also a recovery mode, which you can choose at boot time (press ESC at boot if you don't see the grub menu)
<leanwithit> what is xgl, specifically?
<canllaith> liable: the main reason is that it then starts an awaylog, which when you come back will print to the server window every time someone said your name, pretty nifty.
<cppnewbie> simulatio:  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop if i understood what u wanna :D
<simulatio> happyfool, ok i'll try recoverymode, thanks
<ompaul> simulatio, first you run >>sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop<< then you reboot same command with start will reinstate it
<liable> canllaith: i just /lastlog myself :)
<HappyFool> simulatio: disable gdm ? something like 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<canllaith> Yes that's something I wanted to ask - if Ubuntu uses runlevel 2 for GDM, and 1 is single user, can I switch to a multiuser runlevel without gdm through telinit?
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saved the thing ive painted?
<canllaith> It doesn't seem like it
<canllaith> liable: heh I talk way too much for that sadly
<HappyFool> leanwithit: probably in your home directory somewhere; click on 'Places -> Home Folder' and take a look around
<voodoocrash> great, now how can I play mp3's :O
<ompaul> !mo3
<ubotu> ompaul: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> leanwithit: for xgl, take a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<HappyFool> why you would *want* to project a movie onto the corner of a cube is anyone's guess, of course ;)
<sudharsh> leanwithit: tux paint..:O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=polx@*.bchsia.telus.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> hi gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> hi HymnToLife
<leanwithit> sudharsh?
<sudharsh> leanwithit: nvr mind :)
<irvs10tz> hey guys.. how can i open files from a floppy disk..?????????
<HymnToLife> irvs10tz> look in /media/floppy
<ompaul> irvs10tz,  did you know that less question marks, make your question more effective? ;-)
<eastgroup> hello
<HappyFool> any statement with three exclamation marks is automatically true!!!
<ompaul> HappyFool, you don't say!!!
<irvs10tz> im sorry, now how do i open files from a floppy?
<eastgroup> how to change proftp directory and how to add users ?
<Madpilot> yes, but any statement with more than three is a sign of insanity!!!!
<pwn3r> whatrs up mofo muth fuck yas
<daxxar> irvs10tz, see what HymnToLife said? ;)
<pwn3r> lol] 
<pwn3r> damn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=pwn3r@*.bc.hsia.telus.net]  by ompaul
* pwn3r was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<GigaClon> lol
<irvs10tz> alright
<Madpilot> the short, pathetic life of a #ubuntu troll :P
<HappyFool> irvs10tz: are floppies auto-mounted ?
<HappyFool> err
<gnomefreak> update is borked :(
<HappyFool> that was a general question
<irvs10tz> HappyFool, i dont know if its auto-mounted
<HappyFool> irvs10tz: well, if there's nothing in /media/floppy, the odds are no
<ompaul> HappyFool, if set to do so, system preferences removable disks
<ompaul> HappyFool, I'll let you work it out and help irvs10tz  :-)
<HappyFool> irvs10tz: take a look in Places -> Computer -> Floppy Drive
<KentJonathan> !install.sfx
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<KentJonathan> :S
<HappyFool> ompaul: alas i don't have any a floppy disk to play with here ;)
<ompaul> HappyFool, see my message about it
<schmity> is there anything like WebServerXkit for ubuntu?
<ompaul> HappyFool, the *other* one  (the * means you can't see this message) :-/
<irvs10tz> HappyFool,
<irvs10tz> HappyFool, it says unable to mount the selected volume
<ompaul> schmity, not knowing what WebServerXkit I am curious do you mean like the apache2 web server? or some kind of blogging stuff or something
<HappyFool> irvs10tz: obviously there is a disk in the drive ?
<schmity> yeah, apache2 web server
<schmity> ompaul: is there something of the like?
<Madpilot> !tell schmity about apache
<HappyFool> irvs10tz: what does 'Show more details' say? (please don't paste more than two lines here)
<ompaul> schmity, yes, this is a fully blown Linux distro so, sudo apt-get install apache2
<irvs10tz> HappyFool, there is a disk in the drive
<irvs10tz> HappyFool, Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<HappyFool> hrm
<ompaul> irvs10tz, on the command line >sudo mount /media/floppy
<HappyFool> time to go CLI, i reckon
<schmity> ompaul: does it have MySQL and PHP though?
<ompaul> schmity, ehh, yeah
<Madpilot> schmity, see the link the bot just sent you
<HappyFool> irvs10tz: try what ompaul suggested (in terminal - Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<ompaul> pitti was late there
<irvs10tz> ompaul, i tried but i think nothing worked
<ompaul> what did it do?
<eastgroup> how i can add more users and lock to directory ?
<eastgroup> to proftpd ..
<eastgroup> i have access to webmin admin and can't add more users . help me  plz
<HymnToLife> eastgroup> just the same way you add a local user
<HymnToLife> sudo userad blablabla
<ompaul> irvs10tz, care to share with us, was there an error message or something else?
<ompaul> irvs10tz, do a >> df << at any time to check what is mounted
<irvs10tz> ompaul: actually i think it is not still in effect.. my disk drive started blinking... is it already mounting??
<ompaul> irvs10tz, did you check with >>df << ?
<irvs10tz> ompaul: not yet. how will i check with df?
<eastgroup> HymnToLife , i didn't add user to proftp , it's takes admin login to access ftp
<schmity> night
<ompaul> irvs10tz, on the command line
<HymnToLife> dunno then
<HymnToLife> I use vsftpd
<irvs10tz> ompaul, will i type the word df on the command line?
<ompaul> irvs10tz,  yes
<eastgroup> HymnToLife , is it better then proftpd
<voodoocrash> how do I install a .deb file ?
<HappyFool> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<HappyFool> yeah, rather use apt if you can
<irvs10tz> ompaul, seems like nothing is happening
<HymnToLife> eastgroup> not that I'm aware of
<ompaul> voodoocrash, just so as to save you from issues where did you get it? use the wrong one and have lots of pain
<HymnToLife> there is no big difference
<HymnToLife> though they obviously work different ways
<ompaul> irvs10tz, okay lets try something else
<meee> anyone here attempted to install a wpc11?
<marlun> Is there a better feed reader for linux then Liferea?
<Frogzoo> meee: wtf is a wpc11?
<ompaul> is there a command prompt there in the terminal? looks like your_user@something:~$  >
<ompaul> ?
<irvs10tz> ompaul, somehthing appeared already on the terminal
<meee> its a linksys network pcmcia card
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: if i had to guess a sireless pci card
<ompaul> irvs10tz, did it have the word "floppy" in there?
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: wins a prize!
<gnomefreak> wireles
<irvs10tz> ompaul, it says mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<richard> Does Ubuntu have an Internet Cafe software package?
<KentJonathan> !sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<gnomefreak> brb trying to work with a possesed pc
<KentJonathan> !j2re1.4
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<KentJonathan> ! j2re1.4
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KentJonathan
<KentJonathan> =/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell KentJonathan about jave
<irvs10tz> ompaul, i didn't see the word floppy
<ompaul> irvs10tz,  mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kent about java
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, if you want to talk to the bot, do it in /msg please
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell KentJonathan about msg the bot
<gnomefreak> now brb
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, 3rd times the charm :P
<ompaul> gnome you took the text right offa my screen
<viller> what was the chat channel called?
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<viller> I always forget it
<ompaul> viller, u using xchat?
<viller> i try ubuntu-chat all the times :D
<viller> ompaul: yes
<irvs10tz> ompaul, mount: only root can do that
<ppcguy> hey all.. How can I see an ntfs partition w/ Breezy on an intel machine?
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> viller as you start it up you can edit it to join #ubuntu-offtopic at the same time just "edit" freenode (the default) and work from there you see #ubuntu put in a , and then the other channel names
<ompaul> irvs10tz, sorry >>sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<viller> ok
<slabby> this is a long shot but is there any 5.1 support for ubuntu? Im using a nforce 4 board with onboard sound
<KentJonathan> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate why :(
<HymnToLife> KentJonathan> just follow the wiki page forheavan's sake !
<HymnToLife> !jaa
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<Frogzoo> richard: seeing as noone else has answered, I'll chip in - take a look at the openwrt site, where there is net cafe s/w from memory, & then see about getting the pkg under ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<KentJonathan> yes is the first
<KentJonathan> But he dont service :(
<viller> noone is talking in ubuntu-offtopic
<KentJonathan> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> sorry ompaul im still learning how to sleep type
<irvs10tz> ompaul, mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<richard> Thank you Frogzoo. That should help :)
<slabby> this is a long shot but is there any 5.1 support for ubuntu? Im using a nforce 4 board with onboard sound
<richard> Uh: where is the openwrt site?
<Madpilot> slabby, have you checked ubuntuforums.org?
<meee> so I take it no one here has ever installed a wpc11 linksys wifi card on ubunti
<zafar> hello everybody
<irvs10tz> ompaul, mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<Madpilot> meee, have you see the wireless hardware page on the wiki?
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Madpilot> meee, ^^^
<abhinav> multiprocessing in python.Any idea?
<zafar> how to install MC in Ubuntu? thanks!
<meee> thank you
<cppnewbie> cant access my ntfs disk, says its protected, what do i do to access it? last time somebody told me how to do it but after a reboot it was back again, i could access sda1
<cppnewbie> *couldnt
<Madpilot> !info mc
<KentJonathan> in what folder is my sources.list ?
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<gnomefreak> zafar: enable universe andn than update than sudo apt-get install mc
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, /etc/apt/sources.list
<KentJonathan> ok
<Madpilot> KentJonathan, in a terminal, type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<zafar> gnomefreak, thanks, sorry for ignorance, but what is universe and how to enable it? i m very new to ubuntu
<irvs10tz> ompaul, where are you now?
<Madpilot> !tell zafar about universe
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zafar about universe
<gnomefreak> zafar: read the pm ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> ty Madpilot
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Ashly> Ok I dont think wine will install on my x86_64 system :P
<ompaul> irvs10tz, sometimes I get up and walk around where I am and make and take phone calls :)
<viller> is it hard to build a computer? I mean just assemble the parts?
<Madpilot> viller, not really
<gnomefreak> viller: have you dont it before?
<gnomefreak> done*
<ompaul> irvs10tz,  >>sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy<<  have you the -t dos there?
<Frogzoo> Ashly: are you usine the wine.sourceforge.net repo?
<ompaul> viller, not really
<gnomefreak> it can get tricky if you dont know the specs of the motherboard
<irvs10tz> ompaul, yup
<zafar> does ubuntu have built-in IPtABLES? if yes, how to access it?
<viller> I have never done it
<ompaul> irvs10tz, then I would take out that floppy and try another
<Frogzoo> zafar: yes - 'sudo iptables'
<Madpilot> zafar, it does, easiest way is to install firestarter
<enyc> zafar: yes ...
<noobie> can someone here help me login to su
<angel> i need help with kadu
<gnomefreak> zafar: yes they are built in sudo iptables should get you to view the settings
<Frogzoo> noobie: use sudo...
<Madpilot> noobie, use sudo & your own user pw
<gnomefreak> noobie: use sudo su is locked
<Madpilot> !tell noobie about sudo
<noobie> sudo is not working right
<ompaul> noobie, how so?
<gnomefreak> noobie: what do you mean?
<noobie> raymond@WORKGROUP:~$ sudo
<noobie> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<noobie> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<noobie>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<viller> are there any tutorials on building a computer :D? Hardware should have installing manuals with them right?
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ompaul> noobie, that is not how you run it
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<gnomefreak> noobie: sudo <command>
<Madpilot> noobie, you use sudo with other commands
<irvs10tz> alright
<gnomefreak> good morning Seveas
<Frogzoo> !tell viller about hardware
<ompaul> morning Seveas
<gnomefreak> noobie: like sudo apt-get update
<Madpilot> viller, ask google - there are some good tutorials out there
<Frogzoo> viller: 1st - make sure your h/w is linux compatible - then just plug everything in & go...
<meee> Madpilot: use the xp drivers?
<KentJonathan> what is the command for update the aptget?
<Madpilot> meee, for what?
<noobie> thanks
<ompaul> Seveas, having a chat with MP about the ubugtu I would leave it there for a few hours more - we have to wait on the big country beside you to log onto the interweb and see if they try again
<Frogzoo> KentJonathan: sud apt-get update
<viller> do I have to buy a barebone comp or can I just buy an empty box and add stuff there?
<Frogzoo> KentJonathan: sud apt-get upgrade
<meee> Madpilot: for the wpc11 linksys v4 drivers
<gnomefreak> KentJonathan: sudo apt-get update updates the repos sudo apt-get upgrade updates packages on system
<angel> jest tu jakis polak??
<Ashly> Frogzoo, I didnt see it in the ubuntu stuff
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<ompaul> viller, you can do it any way you want
<Ashly> soo I added their repo
<Ashly> and it still doesnt show up
<Madpilot> meee, possibly - I know nothing about wireless
<meee> at least I know where the drivers are
<meee> now how do I install it is the next questions
<viller> ompaul: so it's like Linux, I can build it however I want :)
<ompaul> viller, your catching on fast :)
<viller> ompaul: :D
<Frogzoo> Ashly: add this repo "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" - will give you wine 0.9.9beta - see how you go - works for me, but 686
<Madpilot> !tell meee about ndiswrapper
<viller> I really like sun boxes looks
<WiQert> hi
<WiQert> how to localize ubuntu?
<WiQert> wchch file i must edit?
<KentJonathan> brb
<KentJonathan> Nite..
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<ompaul> WiQert, ask in there?
<WiQert> yes yes
<jenda> Can anyone recommend a good RPG or adventure game for Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> WiQert: tzconfig ?
<zF> Hi
<HymnToLife> what d'you mean "localize" ?
<ompaul> Frogzoo, its a lot more than that alone, your talking language packs and keyboard and lots of other stuff
<HymnToLife> oh
* ompaul points to the problem that the Chinese and Japanese have because of ascii
<HymnToLife> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<WiQert> HymnToLife i don't have polish chars in console
<zF> Hi
* Frogzoo nods
<ompaul> and there are more people in asia than anywhere else the internet will change in ways we can't imagine in the next 10 years
<zF> Hi... If I chose to "open" a file when I click download, accidently, what temp folder is that file downloaded in
<zF> I accidently chose to download the ubuntu.iso to install for a friend, but I accidently clicked open and it said "could not open with archieve manager" and then was never on the location I downloaded it from
<HymnToLife> ompaul> that's what Unicode is for :p
<noobie> can someone tell me why i cant move files
<gnomefreak> zF: check in /tmp
<Madpilot> zF, that's set by your browser
<Madpilot> noobie, which files?
<noobie> i get a error saying "You do not have permissions to write to this folder".
<gnomefreak> zF: what version of ubuntu?
<ompaul> HymnToLife, and is unicode used in the DNS structure?
<Madpilot> noobie, OK - but which folder?
<gnomefreak> noobie: use sudo
<zF> 5.10
<noobie> lib/hotplug/firmweare
<takedown> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<noobie> i dont know how to do move files with sudo
<gnomefreak> zF: if you go into home than into filesystem the /tmp file is right there open it see if thats where it is
<HymnToLife> ompaul> give it a few years and it will be
<Ashly> Frogzoo, it ignores the repo..
<zF> gnomefreak, no luck :(
<ompaul> noobie, why would you want to? you could break stuff badly if you move the wrong things
<zF> this is horrible because I don't want to completely redownload such a file
<zF> huge file*
<gnomefreak> zF: no luck as in?
<zF> I'm on a wireless network and it took 4 hours.
<noobie> i can aford it
<zF> i went into that dir, and the file wasn't there
<noobie> im trying to learn stuff
<zF> what is the terminal command to search my entire filesystem for a .iso file?
<ompaul> noobie, sudo cp X /location/.   for copy or mv to move
<noobie> thanks
<ompaul> noobie, I suggest you look at docs.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> zF: open firefox and look in the settings and tell me where its downloading them to Desktop is normally default
<zafar> thank you guys for your help, next question: is MC included in Ubuntu standard installation cd? if yes, how to upgrade?
<HymnToLife> noobie> this is one good thing to learnNEVER use sudo without a good reason
<gnomefreak> zF: look under places you will see a file search
<gnomefreak> type in the name there and search
<zF> Yeah, they're saved to desktop
<zF> but it's not on my desktop
<ompaul> !tell zafar about universe
<Frogzoo> Ashly: mebbe there's no a64 binary? soz - it was an outside chance
<meinaeiner> hi all.  I need for compiling saprfc.h. dcc please
<ompaul> zafar, it is there but you have to enable universe - check the message from the bot
<fly-away> hiall
<Frogzoo> Ashly: yup, 386 only :(
<Ashly> It doesnt even want to compile from source
<ompaul> meinaeiner, it does not exist in ubuntu where is it from ?
<fly-away> in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/ present firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.1-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb, but when i do apt-get update && apt-cache search firefox - it give me old 1.0.7 only
<Frogzoo> Ashly: many peeps have probs with wine on a64
<ompaul> meinaeiner, if you want compile tools,  >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<fly-away> wtf?
* gnomefreak wonders why we are compiling a header file unless he just wrote it
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with thunderbird on breezy, i cannot see my rss feeds anymore
<gnomefreak> fly-away: are you on breezy or dapper?
<fly-away> breezy
<ompaul> !tell fly-away about ff1.5
<ompaul> fly-away, that is why the firefox am I correct, cos I know you don't use bad language :)
<gnomefreak> fly-away: you can not apt-get ff1.5
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fly-away about ff1.5
<fly-away> gnomefreak, 1.5 only fot dapper?
<fly-away> for*
* ompaul pokes gnomefreak with a cluestick
<Wood> hi, how can install cinelerra
<gnomefreak> fly-away: yes if you read the pm you got from ubotu it explains how to install ff1.5 on breezy
<ompaul> gnomefreak, the two messages fly-away got :)
<gnomefreak> lol ompaul i running a lil late today
<gnomefreak> he didnt get mine :(
<ompaul> ahhh
<meinaeiner> ompaul: essentials (and more) installed. file is not in available for public.
<fly-away> add deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  dapper main restricted in sources.list help me?
<gnomefreak> no fly
<fly-away> why? :(
<gnomefreak> dont add dapper sources to breezy
<ompaul> meinaeiner, that lib you are talking about is not on Ubuntu - I don't know where you got it from
<gnomefreak> fly-away: its a surte fire way to screw your system up
<fly-away> (:
<gnomefreak> fly-away: install it as the wiki says takes all of 10 mins
<AndyR> anyone else having msn messenger issues?
<zafar> est' russkie?
<fly-away> gnomefreak, install in /opt by hand.... not unix-way
<fly-away> suxx-way
<fly-away> zafar, /j #ubuntu-ru
<ompaul> AndyR, gaim for that on Ubuntu
<cppnewbie> cant access my ntfs disk, says its protected, what do i do to access it? last time somebody told me how to do it but after a reboot it was back again, i could access sda1
<gnomefreak> fly-away: if your going to do i would read the wiki for 1 reason you have to run 1.0.7 side by side with 1.5 in breezy
<ompaul> fly-away, have a read of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic it might help explain what your doing to some level but you seem to be clueful enough at some level
<fly-away> so, gaim not always load list of online users in my jabber servers...
<fly-away> thx, i read in now )
* ompaul pokes Madpilot to read the same thing
<gnomefreak> lol
<ompaul> with his super l33t editing mind in hand or head
<Madpilot> ompaul, interesting idea - I'll take a better look tomorrow
<ompaul> Madpilot, :)
<cppnewbie> wtf, all the changes i did last time rnt there
* ompaul imagines Seveas will have it rewritten by then :)
<cppnewbie> i installed the shockwave flash player and now it asks me for the flash player again
<leanwithit> ok. i painted something using Tux Paint, do you know where it saved the thing ive painted?
<Seveas> leanwithit, ~/.tuxpaint/
<leanwithit> located where?
<cppnewbie> and something else in the same way happened recently
<Seveas> leanwithit, ~ is your homedir...
<Madpilot> leanwithit, Ctrl+H to view hidden files
<leanwithit> yeah
<leanwithit> i see it
<cppnewbie> why does this happen? like they were temporary or something
<cppnewbie> why rnt they saved right now
<gnomefreak> now he tells me ctrl+H works ive been using view than hidden files :(
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: did you save your changes before exiting?
<cppnewbie> i think so. how do i figure it out? :S
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, the keyboard shortcut is right beside the menu entry :P
<gnomefreak> oh i never noticed that
<Madpilot> all the keyboard shortcuts are listed on the menus, actually
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: oh, ntfs file systems are read only usually - are you using ntfs r/w ?
<cppnewbie> whats r/w? :P
<gnomefreak> ty Madpilot i just looked i cant believe i missed them
<gnomefreak> read/write
<cppnewbie> ah
<ompaul> cppnewbie, read write
<cppnewbie> yea of course
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: read write - there are ways to get ntfs to do r/w but not out of the box
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: plus, it's experimental only
<cppnewbie> although when i try to access it it says access denied
<ompaul> Frogzoo, well the thing is that on the 20th april it should be okay
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: ie you may run into probs
<cppnewbie> thats mostly my prob
<cppnewbie> happens all the time
<HymnToLife> and risks of losing the whole partition are quite high
<HymnToLife> long story short : do NOT use it
<captainredbeard> where can I get libglib2 version 2.9.3
<cppnewbie> someone told me something yesterday to unmount it and remount it and it worked
<cppnewbie> but today same thing happened, i couldnt access it
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: well, there's Paragon's solution - which supposedly works...
<HymnToLife> supposedly...
<cppnewbie> so why rnt my settings stiill there? i need to reinstall flashplayer-installer now? and i just removed it :'(
<HymnToLife> I don't trust things that are "supposed" to work
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: but remember that people said the same of samba way back
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: path of least pain - move your data to ext3
<HymnToLife> do people atually use samba ?
<fly-away> HymnToLife, i do
<HymnToLife> damn, that's frightening :p
<cppnewbie> whadda u mean move my data to ext3? :S
<ompaul> HymnToLife, it appears it is hugely popular
<HymnToLife> yeah just kidding :p
<HymnToLife> but still I have only heard bad things about NTFS writing
<HymnToLife> so I would'nt risk it
<cppnewbie> well to be honest i dont actually care about writing to it
<cppnewbie> as much as taking files from it
<HymnToLife> hae you read !ntfs ?
<HymnToLife> have*
<cppnewbie> i dont remember lol :P
<cppnewbie> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fly-away> rrrr.... do anybody use imglikeopera or other plugins for ff to disable images?
<HymnToLife> doesn't FF have a builtin feature to block images ?
<blazemonger> mm
<blazemonger> im stuck trying to compile svgalib
<GigaClon> yeah
<Frogzoo> yes - just disable images in ff setttings
<fly-away> HymnToLife, have, but its suxx, espetially after using opera
<fly-away> :)
<blazemonger> anoyone ever have trouble compilng sources?
<Madpilot> fly-away, so install Opera in Ubuntu
<Madpilot> !tell fly-away about opera
<HymnToLife> blazemonger> what problems exactly ?
<Frogzoo> or better yet, install 'imagepref' extension
<blazemonger> hYm:svgalib won't compile
<fly-away> Madpilot, now ff with tab mix plus like me more )
<HymnToLife> I got that
<Frogzoo> fly-away: or better yet, install 'imagepref' extension
<HymnToLife> but what XACTLY is the problem
<blazemonger> i downloaded it from svgalib.org and the only thing the docs say is make install
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: what part is it failing on?
<HymnToLife> error message or what ?
<fly-away> and ff have build for amd64, opera navent
<fly-away> havent*
<blazemonger> /home/blazemonger/source/svgalib-1.4.3/src/vga.c:3926:1: error: pasting "." and "VTotal" does not give a valid preprocessing token
<blazemonger> i'm thinking it doesnt like newer compilers
<axisys> .quit
<blazemonger> gnomefreak, :how good is your C++?
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: what do you mean how good is it?
<dontknow> anyone installed tor in ubuntu?
<blazemonger> yah
<gnomefreak> how good am i at coding in it?
<Frogzoo> blazemonger: so try setting 'CC=gcc-3.4'
<gnomefreak> im so so
<fly-away> what is it, breezy-proposed?
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<blazemonger> gnomefreak, no luck
<fly-away> Frogzoo, breezy-proposed=dapper?
<blazemonger> ubotu, : 4.20 lol
<ubotu> blazemonger: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> no luck with what?
<fly-away> ! breezy-proposed
<ubotu> fly-away: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<leanwithit> is there any speech recognition or text-to-speech apps for nix?
<fly-away> !breezy-proposed
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fly-away
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fly-away about bot
<blazemonger> no luck i've e-mailed the author of svgalib
<fly-away> leanwithit, festival
<davide> I have some problems with a wifi card. It's a d-link 650+. I have read the how to-guide but it seems it doesn't work. Anybody can help me?
<gnomefreak> brb
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<blazemonger> gnomefreak, :what do you think the prob could be?
<Hobbsee> davide: is it on that list?
<davide> I don't know..
<davide> yes it's in the list
<Hobbsee> what's it say next to it?  use ndiswrapper?
<gears> blazemonger, how many versions of gcc do you currently have on your system?
<blazemonger> i have all of the versions
<blazemonger> including gcc 2.95
<blazemonger> gears:would you like to try compiling it?
<leanwithit> what's the diff between dev and the orig one?
<Frogzoo> fly-away: me wonders if there is such a thing as breezy-proposed - with dapper release looming
<davide> it should be easy to detect but the led is still off
* ompaul looks at the factiod and finds it a tad short
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: run gcc -version see what version you are using
<davide> the firmware is ok
<leanwithit> damn, i can use openoffice to export MS powerpoint
<leanwithit> how nice
<blazemonger> 4.02
<takedown> Anyone know whats means proposed repo?
<blazemonger> i tried using CC=gcc-3.4 it still gave me version 4.02
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: what version do you need
<blazemonger> none of them
<blazemonger> i'm just trying to compile svgalib
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: isnt the command export CC=gcc-3.4?
<gears> blazemonger, setting a variable is useless unless your export it
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<blazemonger> supposed tobe
<takedown> !proposed
<ubotu> takedown: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> takedown, .. what are you looking for?
<gears> blazemonger, try CC=gcc-3.4 then: export CC
<takedown> do u know what proposed repos means?
<gears> and do a make clean before recompiling
<blazemonger> trieddidnt work
<leanwithit> so that means i can open .ppt too, you think?
<leanwithit> which is MS powerpoint?
<gnomefreak> leanwithit: yes
<leanwithit> nice
<ompaul> takedown, where are you reading this, context might help me help you
<leanwithit> gotta love this shit
<leanwithit> -shit
<leanwithit> +stuff
<hyperstream> gnomefreak: well xgl runs very nicely on amd 64 didnt even require to chroot
<gears> blazemonger, read the README file
<ompaul> leanwithit, ojhhhhh once bad twice ....
<gnomefreak> leanwithit: read lil bit on it at www.openoffice.org
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: im glad  do me a favore and open synaptic for me
<leanwithit> what you mean
<blazemonger> i have read the README
<hyperstream> its open.
<takedown> ompaul: just in archive add new dir called $distro-name-proposed, i want to know what is that?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
* ompaul hands leanwithit the three second pause before you hit enter 
<hyperstream> now ?
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: when you go backt o normal try it please
<gears> what's error message?
<hyperstream> you mean a non compiz session?
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: yes
<hyperstream> ahh ok
<hyperstream> brb sir
<gnomefreak> hb
<davide> is there a guide to configure a dlink 650+ card?
<ompaul> takedown, ahh it is for the new version you are building, so takedownlinux
<blazemonger> /home/blazemonger/source/svgalib-1.4.3/src/vga.c:3926:1: pasting "." and "VTotal" does not give a valid preprocessing token
<afd_> hi! I'm using the latest Dapper and I removed the datetime applet from the top toolbar, I can't get it back, it's not in the Add Applet window. What can I do to get it back?
<leanwithit> gnomefreak, what you mean ojhhhhh once bad twice .... ?
<gnomefreak> leanwithit: when did i say that?
<leanwithit> ompaul leanwithit, ojhhhhh once bad twice ....
<blazemonger> the errors are in lines 3919 through 3926
<hyperstream> ok now what sir?
<leanwithit> oh
<leanwithit> nvm
<leanwithit> lol
<leanwithit> it was ompaul
<hyperstream> you wanna test something in synaptic ?
<gnomefreak> afd_: try #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> leanwithit, it was me - once as in the first time that was bad then you compound it with the "-" while I understand  would be better not to
<Stormx2> how do I send a script to background... like... im using it as a startup program in gnome, and its meant to act as a server, but if I put it in the startup programs, it halts gnome loading cause its waiting for the script to finish
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: i wanna see if you can open it
<afd_> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw afd_
<leanwithit> oh
<leanwithit> lol
<hyperstream> gnomefreak:  yes it is open
<leanwithit> ic
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> ok sorry
<blazemonger> gnomefreak, :mm..yoju think it's probably a bug in the source?
<hyperstream> thats all ?!
<hyperstream> oo i take it you had issues with that part of xgl
<hyperstream> nvm i just clicked hehe
<gnomefreak> hyperstream: yes it borked my synaptic passwords
* ompaul throws all the dapper users into #ubuntu+1
<hyperstream> oo
<hyperstream> ouch :x
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<hyperstream> let me relogin to compiz session
<hyperstream> brb
<hyperstream> freenode.net takes so long to login too :(
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: im not sure (kind of wondering why you are compiling just a lib
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell how can I configure java plugins for firefox, I have installed j2re1.4
<gears> blazemonger, give me the link to that software's download page
<Fable> evryday im waitin for DRAPPER
<xerox> Hi.
<Fable> \takin too long
<ompaul> !dapper
<Fable> :(
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Fable> same thing
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<blazemonger> svgalib.org
<Hobbsee> Fable: why not upgrade then - it might break a bit (or a lot), but you'll have some fun
<blazemonger> i have a prog that depends on it
<Fable> nah
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok, lemme check this command :)
<Fable> ill wait
<Fable> i need to format
<blazemonger> dependencies are annoying
<Fable> but i dont see the point of doin it with breezy and gettin it all set up then formatin again wen dappr comes out
<aroticoz> How can install a .deb file. Specificly I'm talking about Skype
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: its in the repos
<blazemonger> like in aptitude theres all kinds of packages that conflict with eachother that shouldnt conflict
<Demigod> anyone knows why i got this msg? "root@linux:/# sudo tc qdisc del dev eth0 root
<Demigod> RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<ompaul>  /usr/share/doc/svgalib
<blazemonger> theres some parts that aren't compiled
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Stormx2> aroticoz: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok, i have done this, now! how can I make my firefox know that java is installed?
<blazemonger> it's given me dependencie errors when i tried installing from package
<blazemonger> (like conflicts)
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: need output of java -version
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: paste your sources.list to pastebin please
<dibella> hi
<G0SUB> blazemonger which package?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: java version "1.4.2-02"
<blazemonger> to pastebin?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: your ff should use that version
<G0SUB> blazemonger yes ... pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: do i have to make symlinks in the plugins dir of firefox to the plugins of java
<coolsail> how to update firefox ?
<blazemonger> it's the default sources.list
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: i never had to
<aroticoz> it can't install
<G0SUB> blazemonger which package is it?
<bimberi> ubotu tell coolsail about ff1.5
<aroticoz> gives me errors
<blazemonger> svgalib
<richard_> blazemonger, do you have it?
<blazemonger> i also get conflicts on alot of other packages im wanting to install
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: also the package name i found was libsvg1
<blazemonger> i cant find a way to force them
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: hmm, i think now i have to restart firefox, am i right?
<coolsail> how to update firefox to 1.5?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: yes
<richard_> blazemonger, give the link to the download page
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell coolsail about ff1.5
<blazemonger> http://www.svgalib.org
<kemik> !postgresql
<ubotu> kemik: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok, thanks a lot :) and tc
<gnomefreak> you too
<mez_> how can i make a cannon i320 or a lexmark 2300 work in ubuntu 5.10 is it possible or am i wasting my time ?
<blazemonger> like when i tried to install one package i had to deinstall alot of gnome files
<blazemonger> and i was like wtf
<redblade> Hi
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: please paste your sources.list file on pastebin
<captainredbeard> where can I get SVG images?
<redblade> I was thinking about putting KDE on ubuntu, is it possible?
<redblade> !KDE
<ubotu> methinks kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<andi> @mez_ http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<redblade> !Gnome
<gnomefreak> redblade: yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<redblade> Cool
<redblade> Is it better than Gnome?
<gnomefreak> redblade: i cant answer that thats an opion
<andi> redblade: depends on your preferences
<cppnewbie> strange
<gnomefreak> opinion
<cppnewbie> i just apt-get install kde lol :P
<redblade> do you thing it is Gnomefreak? Oh wait witha name like that...
<Demigod> KDE more friendly
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<andi> redblade: gnome is smaller but also has fewer features, kde is heavier, has way more configuration options
<gnomefreak> redblade: i perfer xfce
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=gran@*.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by ompaul
<blazemonger> wyup it is redblade
<afd_> anyone using laptops with ubuntu? What do I need to do to get the best behaviour from it (I have a compaq nx6125 turion). Right now, the fan is spining, which shouldn't do (in windows it doesn't)
<aroticoz> where can I find libqt3c102-mt ?
<andi> redblade: ppl keep saying mac ppl prefer gnome, windows ppl kde
<blazemonger> but beware for conflicts though
<blazemonger> i prefer blackbox
<bimberi> ubotu tell mez_ about printing
<andi> aroticoz: nowhere
<gnomefreak> !libqt3c
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> that's bs andi
<blazemonger> posted it
<richard_> blazemonger, are you compiling as root?
<aroticoz> so how do I install it them ?
<blazemonger> yup
<andi> well ok, but i didnt need it for skype ;)
<blazemonger> its theonly way you can with svgalib
<bimberi> ubotu tell aroticoz about skype
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: no, firefox is still requiring java plugins :(
<blazemonger> for some reason
<leanwithit> anyone know how that 'festival' thing works?
<blazemonger> maybe the guy didn't know how to code too well
<richard_> i know, i just read it
<HymnToLife> aroticoz> install what ?
<gnomefreak> aroticoz:  i think its now knows as libqt3-mt but you can run apt-cache search libqt3
<blazemonger> why cant every coder just use autoconf
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: did you follow the wiki at all?
<bimberi> aroticoz: the 'Breezy deb' mentioned in that ubotu factoid doesn't have that dependency issue
<dontknow> how do i now if i use hoary or breezy?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i did not follow wiki, i just downloaded java and i was trying to find the plugins dir of java but could not find it
<blazemonger> theres also some glade libraries i want to install but due to conflicts i cant so i have to compile them from source
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: /configure isnt auto enough for you?
<bimberi> dontknow: lsb_release -a (in a terminal)
<blazemonger> svgalib doesnt have a configure file
<dontknow> bimberi: thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> blazemonger: i really think your sources.list is mixed
<bimberi> dontknow: np :)
<blazemonger> it's the one that came with breezy
<G0SUB> dontknow /cat /etc/lsb-release
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bimberi about version
<gnomefreak>  :)
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: will you tell me the wiki address
<bimberi> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> bimberi: yw i had a hard time remebering it so i added it to ubotu
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: yw
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: thats new thing i saw in #ubuntu, i wanna ask that if someone do !sex then what ubotu will do :D
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: someone got a ban for that
<gnomefreak> or almost atleast
<blazemonger> gnomefreak, :figured any solutions?
<blazemonger> eh
<HymnToLife> linuxboyfriend> you can /query ubotu to play with it
<redblade> So is KDE just a style or does it work differently?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: so ubotu does not know anything !s*x :)
<linuxboyfriend> HymnToLife: no i was just joking
<ompaul> linuxboyfriend, if you want to leave the channel and not get back in work away - that not a threat a promise
<poningru> redblade: it works differently
<ompaul> the factoid will last about 10 minutes
<redblade> I assume the repos are still there though?
* ompaul has seen this before
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: no and it wont
<vladuz976> anybody know a good free pop3 email?
<poningru> redblade: all the programs that work in gnome will work in kde
<aroticoz> on the site there is a command alien
<poningru> vladuz976: gmail
<aroticoz> and it tells me I don't have it
<gnomefreak> redblade: it works the same just different lay-out and names of packages are different
<aroticoz> :O
<redblade> And most importantly, can it be reversed?
<vladuz976> poningru: no everybody has that
<gnomefreak> redblade: works the same way you need a terminal you look in menus for it
<gnomefreak> redblade: yes it can
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: what it will be the fun if ubotu know about real life goodies ;)
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: no ubuntu is not a toy
<gnomefreak> brb
<munzir> hi, aptitude list the package preceded by a letter like (p, i, v, ...) what those p and v stands for?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: wiki is saying that the easiest method to sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 but its not working
<blazemonger> gnomefreak, :do you think it could be a case of crap code?
<leanwithit> how do you use this 'festival' text-to-speech thing?
<richard_> blazemonger, do you have vgagl
<richard_>  installed?
<bimberi> linuxboyfriend: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Almindor> which repository has vmware player?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell linuxboyfriend about javadebs
<linuxboyfriend> bimberi: yes and i have already installed j2re1.4
<blazemonger> dont have vgagl
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: hmm, lets c it also :)
<redblade> well I think once I do the dual boot , I'll try it out
<blazemonger> i have it in the source
<richard_> i think you might need that
<blazemonger> it's in svgalib src directory
<blazemonger> i'm having a nightmare with just this one lib..
<afd_> What package do I need to get to be able to compile something? I get this when running make: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/limits.h:122:61: error: limits.h: No such file or directory
<bina> how do I allow my account (harry) to do everything in swat?
<bimberi> !b-e
<ubotu> somebody said b-e was no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<bina> at the moment it will only let me view the status and change my password
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: read the page on java look under neth the instructions
<blazemonger> where do iget vgagl at?
<gnomefreak> afd_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<afd_> gnomefreak: thanks, didn't knew about this
<bimberi> !find vgagl
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'vgagl' (2 shown): (/usr/include/vgagl.h, /usr/lib/{libvgagl.a|libvgagl.so}) in universe/libdevel/libsvga1-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libvgagl.so.1|libvgagl.so.1.4.3}) in universe/libs/libsvga1,universe/libs/svgalib1-libggi2.
<blazemonger> i'm giving up on this
<blazemonger> dont have those
<blazemonger> wierd
<blazemonger> i just forced svgalib to install
<blazemonger> and it didnti nstall vgagl.h
<Stormx2> offtopic: Whats a better name for a tinyurl.com sort of service, link or tiny?
<bimberi> blazemonger: the ubuntu package is libsvagl-dev and is in the universe repository
<leanwithit> how do you make this 'festival' thing work?
<Stormx2> leanwithit: check the man page
<Spliffster> how stable is dapper ?
<Stormx2> leanwithit: man festival
<blazemonger> man i'm having all kidns of conflicts trying to install these packages
<blazemonger> i've never had conflicts on slackware
<Stormx2> blazemonger: What package?
<blazemonger> svgalib and allegro with the svglib extentions
<bina> Hi, i'm using breezy and can access my network, the router has my mac and IP in the ARP tables on it, so I assume it knows I'm here. However, when I get another computer to try to access mine its as if it doesnt exist.  Is there something I need to do to allow others to read this computer?
<Ashly> Where on the wiki does it explain how to setup a chroot (soo I can install 32bit apps)?
<Stormx2> blazemonger: Installed from the repos?
<blazemonger> yup
<richard_> blazemonger, install it using apt
<blazemonger> it gives me optionsl ike svgalib has to be deinstalled
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok, i am downloading that file, as i am on dialup so i will take some time
<Stormx2> blazemonger: Wow, you should report that, providing your sources.list is somewhat standard
<Spliffster> bina: do you have multiple NICS (routing?), firewall enabled ?
<richard_> which means you have it installed
<blazemonger> there's like a billion different packages i tried to instal andi  hadt o uninstalla lot of gnome packages
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: mean while will you tell me some other thing?
<Stormx2> blazemonger: Dude, i thought you meant broken dependancies
<Stormx2> blazemonger: If it conflicts, it conflicts. Deal with it.
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: what?
<blazemonger> how do i get to run the app then?
<richard_> blazemonger, you don't have svgalib installed from the repos?
<bina> Spliffster: Yeah, I believe so, I took my firewall down quickly just to see whether that was it but it still didnt work
<blazemonger> i do now
<Spliffster> yo, can some one tell me how stable the current development release is ?
<Stormx2> Spliffster: Not sure
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/ plz check this site, my browser is not displaying the fonts of this site properly
<richard_> blazemonger, is it working?
<blazemonger> i just cant get allegrao lib installed the one wth the svgalib extentions.when i try it it deinstalls svgalib
<Stormx2> Spliffster: But, it ust be *fairly* stable
<blazemonger> not yet
<Stormx2> Spliffster: Cause its released in 2 weeks or so
<Spliffster> Stormx2: ok, ty
<blazemonger> i've tried even forcing it
<Spliffster> so it oughta be stable enough for my taste
<blazemonger> and forcing it didnt work..
<bina> Spliffster: All of the other computers can be seen (pinged), but theyre all running windows, so i was thinking it may be some setting I have wrong on here
<Spliffster> bina: check the routing
<Spliffster> bina: do you have multiple network inferfaces enabled ?
<richard_> blazemonger, when you install allegrao it deinstalls svgalib?
<Stormx2> guys, link.cc or tiny.cc?
<blazemonger> yup richard
<bina> Spliffster: not on this comp I dont, if thats what you mean.  Basically, for this comp it goes Me -> Bridge -> Router
<blazemonger> it does
<Spliffster> bina: it souds like you can reach them but packets never get bac to you
<blazemonger> same with the ggi svgalib extentions
<Spliffster> bina: or at least they are not accepted
<blazemonger> youd think it wouldnt conflict
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: sorry i had to go, we will talk later
<blazemonger> hare there any linux distros that are made for developers only?
<bina> Spliffster: oh right.  hmm if I run TCP Dump or something should I be able to see them then?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: then then bye
<Stormx2> blazemonger: Depends what you programme in
<Spliffster> bina: yes
<richard_> try this: dpkg --get-selections |grep -i *svga*
<blazemonger> asm and c++
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: mean while http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html this is a good article to read :)
<blazemonger> using older libs and newer libs
<nalioth> and we bounce on and on
<richard_> do that before trying to install allegrao
<richard_> blazemonger what is the output?
<Spliffster> bina: you might also use etherreal (for easier analyzing of tcpdum output) and etherape for a graphical view of your network and traffic
<eastgroup> hello
<blazemonger> no output
<eastgroup> how i can transfer files from ftp server to ftp server ?
<bina> Spliffster: nice, thanks.  I'll take a look
<richard_> do you currently have svgalib installed?
<Spliffster> eastgroup: in gnome: connect to server, select ftp
<[Leo] > hai all!
<Spliffster> eastgroup: in nautilus i mean as long as u are using gnome
<blazemonger> im giving up on this
<richard_> dpkg --get-selections |grep svga
<richard_> no wait a sec
<eastgroup> yes
<richard_> i think i can make a forced install
<blazemonger> im going to try to compile rosegarden since the version of rosegardenthats in the repositories doesn't work too well
<ompaul> HymnToLife, I am thinking of killing noone and replacing it with the new version of attitude please check it out
<richard_> blazemonger, wait a second
<richard_> what's the output from the latest command i told you to run
<Spliffster> is ther an iso available for dapper or can i just change my apt-sources and update all packages ?
<blazemonger> richard_, :its not gonna compile
<max300> how do I install the p4v88+ drivers?
<blazemonger> there was no output
<eastgroup> i just want copy files from ftp to ftp
<richard_> i know but maybe i can get allegrao and svglaib working
<bimberi> Spliffster: both
<richard_> without having one to unstall the other
<eastgroup> is there a client enable it
<bimberi> ubotu tell spliffster about getdapper
<ompaul> !tell blazemonger about distro logic
<ompaul> !tell blazemonger about distrologic
<Spliffster> eastgroup: open a terminal, then type $ ftp local/file user@host/path/there
<bimberi> ubotu tell spliffster about upgrade
<richard_> ok nevermind
<richard_> goodluck compiling
<bina> Spliffster: woo, its working now... not quite sure what i did though :)
<ompaul> Spliffster, if you want to talk about dapper and how it works please go to #ubuntu+1
<Spliffster> thanx guys for the dapper infos
<Spliffster> ompaul: ok
<max300> i need to install the pentium 4 drivers
<papa_lic> damn
<papa_lic> I hate win
<eastgroup> no i need GUI client
<papa_lic> its defragmenting already for 2 hours
<papa_lic> 45 gb
<eastgroup> GUI client to copy ftp to ftp
<ompaul> papa_lic, so do you have a question for #ubuntu the Ubuntu  help channel? chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic or talk to the company that makes that software about it
<chaumurky> hello all.
<blazemonger> richard:its not gona help me out is it? on properly having a full svgalib lib installed
<JoshT> Hey.  Does anyone know why the DNS lookup process of connecting to a server is taking up to around 60 seconds to happen?
* Thug-N-Me hi all
<ompaul> HymnToLife, what did you think of that?
<max300> pentium 4 drivers????
<GigaClon> pentium 4 drivers?
<blazemonger> btw is there a way to go around conflicts?
<GigaClon> last time I looked CPUs didn't require drivers
<blazemonger> i tried instaling all of the gnome development tools and some of them had conflictsw and i' like what am i todo or a complete compile system
<Seveas> JoshT: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<max300> well i dont have audio
<max300> on linux
<chaumurky> can anyone direct me as to how I can remove a rouge panel item that's actually stopping the panel from loading - i.e. I can't right click on it?
<JoshT> GigaClon, could be talking about motherboard drivers perhaps...?
<max300> yea
<HymnToLife> about what ompaul ?
<max300> mother baord
<ompaul> HymnToLife, may I msg u?
<blazemonger> would dapper be good for me for my use(development) im needing a complete development distro
<JoshT> Sevea, thanks.  I'll try that now. :)
<GigaClon> blazemonger, dapper is in development
<GigaClon> not a development distro
<max300> i need to install asrock drivers onlinux
<JoshT> Seveas, Where can I find it?  Can I get to it from the actual program or is it a script?
<blazemonger> GigaByte_, :does it come witha complete compile system?
<blazemonger> for compiling anything i might come across
<chaumurky> what is the command to start the system monitor please?
<Seveas> JoshT, type about:config in the url bar...
<bimberi> chaumurky: gnome-system-monitor
<chaumurky> ta.
<ineti> hi
<JoshT> Ahh thatnks
<eastgroup> is gnome-system-monitor like taskmanager
<ompaul> blazemonger, 5.10 has the compiler just install >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< that will give you what you need
<ineti> my kde fonts in kde look horrible, in gnome everythin looks good, what package should i install?
<HymnToLife> [12:45]  ompaul HymnToLife, may I msg u? <= sure
<ompaul> gnome
<chaumurky> @eastgroup, yes
<GigaClon> search for gtk-qt
<chaumurky> haha, ok, how do you kill the gnome-panel and not have it restart?
<GigaClon> ineti
<blazemonger> ompaul, :obviously it didnt because it wont even compile svgalib
<GigaClon> I think that is what you are looking for
<blazemonger> or half the stuf ive tried to get off sourceforge.net
<ineti> gigaclon: thx
<ompaul> blazemonger, compiling is not for the feint hearted
<leanwithit> how do you untar a .tar ? tar -xzv blah.tar ?
<JoshT> Seveas, Thanks very much.  That seems to have made things much more instant.
<blazemonger> i've done it before in other distros
<Frogzoo> leanwithit: tar xf xx.tar
<JoshT> Is there a more @global@ way of disabling IPV6?
<blazemonger> like slack
<Frogzoo> leanwithit: the -z flag's for compressed tars
<quad_> Is it not possible to use the Remote Desktop feature from other WMs that GNOME?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell leanwithit about tar
<leanwithit> oh yeah
<GigaClon> you can do it from the filemanager too
<quad_> i cant find it in XFCE for one...
<Frogzoo> question: what's the most straightforward way to install ie6 on ubunut/breezy ?
<leanwithit> anyway, any of you using festival?
<GigaClon> Frogzoo, install Firefox
<Frogzoo> oh, ies4linux doesn't count...
* gnomefreak gonna go for a smoke before i make a mistake adn ask what ie6 is :(
<ineti> gigaclon: this wasn't the problem....:-/ just the 'text' looks bad
<Frogzoo> GigaClon: I have apps I need to run that use doze dll's (hence ie6)
<ara> galeon is nice
<redblade> You guys (and girls have been a great help
<GigaClon> Frogzoo, Mozilla ActiveX Control
<GigaClon> is it small
<redblade> Really, Thankyou
<JoshT> Seveas, Is there a way to totally disable IPv6 so every process uses IPv4 instead as X-Chat also took ages to find this server?
<bimberi> ubotu tell josht about ipv6disable
<Seveas> JoshT, echo 'blacklist ipv6' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ipv6_sucks
<Frogzoo> GigaClon: the boson router sim - it runs under qemu, but I need more speed
<JoshT> Seveas, It came back and said "Blacklis ipv6"    Expected?  (Can you tell I'm a newbie!!?)
<Seveas> JoshT, yes, expected
<JoshT> Haha good! :)
<Fable> wen is the next version of kde and is it gunna be incorporated into kububtu? if neone knows
<JoshT> Thanks muchly
<JoshT> It was getting very frustrating, trying to surf.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Fable about easysource
<d1zZy^> hi there
<GigaClon> hi
<gnomefreak> Fable: you will find repos for kde 3.5 there
<_-H22> hy everyone
<Healot> what's the most significant update to KDE 3.5?
<HymnToLife> Fable> KDE 3.5.1 is available fot Breezy
<HymnToLife> and also for Dapper I think
<_-H22> i have a little question
<pratyush> hello can any body help me to get gnome in my ubuntu??
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: only with those repos
<GigaClon> anyone had any luck with Linksys Wireless Adapter WPC54G v2?
<_-H22> how could i use the .bin files under linux?
<HymnToLife> indeed
<Seveas> _-H22, depends on what kind of bin it is
<gnomefreak> now dapper im not sure but i dont think it ships with kde 3.5
<GigaClon> pratyush, you should have it already
<HymnToLife> I've always wondered why they didn't add the packages to the main repo :/
<Spliffster> _-H22: usually just run them, ie. in a term, type sh <filename>.bin
<GigaClon> other wise install ubuntu-desktop
<Spliffster> _-H22: if the file is really made for linux 2.6
<pratyush> but the probelm is i am unable to run the gnome...it is is not going fromt the loading...
<pratyush> so i am using kde...
<_-H22> i have an error : cannot execute binary file
<pratyush> i installed ubnutu-desktop
<pratyush> for first time it is coming...then i lost it....
<Spliffster> _-H22: try (in a term): $ file <filename>.bin
<HymnToLife> [12:59]  gnomefreak now dapper im not sure but i dont think it ships with kde 3.5 <= but the KDE 3.5.1 packages are for sure available for Dapper
<Spliffster> _-H22: this will give you the type of the file
<d1zZy^> one question, i'm trying to install the libdvdcss2 packet, but i always get the message, that it isn't available
<gnomefreak> ok i wasnt sure if they made it to the main repos
<_-H22> i've got "data
<_-H22> "
<gnomefreak> pratyush: after installing ubuntu-desktop did you log out choose gnome log back in?
<GigaClon> pratyush, try again?
<Spliffster> _-H22: this usually means that it is a) a data file (how smart, aint i?) or b) it's unknown ...in either way it doesn't seem to be a linux executable
<Healot> d1zZy^, libdvdcss isn't legal... debian or any debian-based distro won't distribute it
<Seveas> _-H22, is it an application or a cd image?
<Healot> d1zZy^, you can get that package at vlc's website though
<Seveas> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<munzir> Hi, aptitude search wdiff shows "p wdiff". what that p/purge means here? it's not installed?
<d1zZy^> thanks :)
<pratyush> gnomefreak: ya..i did it...after seeing it working...i shutdown the pc and after 1 hour i rebooted...and it is not working...
<pratyush> gigaclon: are you saying me to install ubunut-desktop again?
<gnomefreak> pratyush: do you get an error or anything? what happens when you try to log in to gnome
<gnomefreak> pratyush: its ubuntu-desktop
<pratyush> gnomefreak: it is not moving....i mean only brown screen
<pratyush> gnomefreak: sorry ya it is ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> pratyush: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> than see if you can log into it
<pratyush> gnomefreak: gimme a sec...
<_-H22> it has also an iso suffix, so i think it is a cd image
<Itze> hey there... i have a llittle problem in the ubuntu install...even worse is, im a total newbie when it comes to linux, so i just say as clearly as i can:
<_-H22> could i use it under linux without making the CD?
<Spliffster> _-H22:
<Spliffster> _-H22: yes you can mount it .... 1 sec
<Healot> mount -t loopback <filename> <mount dir>
<gnomefreak> Itze: what seems to be the trouble?
<Itze> i have a 80 gb hdd with xp on it.... i resized it with partition magic so a hds5 with 20 gb is empty for ubuntu....
<pratyush> gnomefreak: i reinstlled...i am going to debian
<gnomefreak> he was on debian?
<Itze> i tell ubuntu to install on this specific partition....with reiserfs. But shortly thereafter, it tells me "no rot system is defined"....
<gnomefreak> Itze: did you make a root partion and a swap partion?
<HymnToLife> if I'm not mistaken, you cannot install ubuntu to reiser
<Spliffster> _-H22: mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<Itze> yup, i have a 1 gb swap and the rest as reiserfs
<gnomefreak> root = / i think and swap would be /swap
<ompaul> Seveas, u there?
<Healot> you nned to define the root fs or "/"
<Spliffster> _-H22: you have to do it as root: $ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<Itze> ...wouldnt ubuntu then install it over xp?
<ompaul> hehe
<gnomefreak> Itze:  you will want atleast 2 partions a root and a swap
<ompaul> hehe
<gnomefreak> Itze: not if you make the root in the space you have set aside for ubuntu
<Itze> because right now, theyre mounted as "media/hda6"
<Itze> ok
<_-H22> i have an error message that says "wrong fs type..."
<Itze> gnomefreak that means root has to be "/" and swap "/swap"?
<gnomefreak> Itze: im pretty sure root is /
<gnomefreak> i know /swap is right
<Spliffster> _-H22: hav you used -o loop -t iso9660 ?
<Spliffster> _-H22: $ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<Itze> ok...ill try that. Thanks a lot :)
<_-H22> the file has a .bin suffix
<_-H22> should i add a .iso also?
<Spliffster> _-H22: so s/iso/bin/
<Spliffster> nope
<Spliffster> _-H22: mount -o loop -t iso9660 <your file name> <your mount point>
<HymnToLife> [13:11]  gnomefreak i know /swap is right <= nope, swap is swap
<Spliffster> heh
<HymnToLife> it has no mount point - just look in your fstab
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: when pationing it its /swap
<_-H22> it doesn't work
<Spliffster> cool
<Spliffster> err not
<_-H22> i have command not found
<_-H22> when i type so s/iso/bin
<gnomefreak> partitioning*
<Spliffster> ok again: $ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <file> <mount point>
<Spliffster> _-H22: did you use sudo '
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> nope, it' swapnot /swap => http://www.pcentraide.com/tutoriel/dual-boot/dual-boot-linux-windows-6.jpg
<Healot> well, replace <file> and <mount point> with something appropriate :)
<pratyush> gnomefreak: i dint get my gnome...
<_-H22> yes
<Spliffster> :/
<pratyush> gnomefreak: it stopped at the brown window.....
<gnomefreak> than that explains alot :(
<HymnToLife> well, the thing is
<_-H22> should i create a directory named bin in the mnt directory?
<HymnToLife> if you want to set a partition as swap space
<gnomefreak> pratyush: are you running ubuntu 5.10?
<HymnToLife> you don't do it by entering a /swap mount point
<Healot> _-H22, up to you
<Spliffster> _-H22: yes, the <mount point< directory must be available ad readable
<pratyush> gnomefreak: ya
<HymnToLife> you choose it in the FS chooosing screen
<Spliffster> _-H22: it can be anywhere you wish
<_-H22> because when i di the command, i had the error that the mount point /mnt/iso doesn't exixt
<_-H22> exist
<gnomefreak> pratyush: im not sure what happened :(
<_-H22> but before, i've tried it with a directory that exists
<Healot> make the dir, silly :)
<_-H22> in the /home directory
<HymnToLife> the dis must be empty _-H22
<HymnToLife> dir*
<pratyush> gnomefreak: oh!............
<_-H22> and i had the error message about the wrong fs type
<_-H22> what do you mean by "the dis must be empty"?
<HymnToLife> _-H22> you _must_ specify the FS type if the thing you are trying to mount isn't in your fstab
<gnomefreak> the lagging issue that ubuntu have with ICE and Xauth. was that lag on start up or on shutdown?
<HymnToLife> the dir*
<gnomefreak> s/have/had
<_-H22> and how could i do that?
<HymnToLife> well
<Healot> _-H22, are you sure the file you're mount is an ISO9660 image?
<HymnToLife> man mount kind of works
<JoshT> I have a slight DNS problem still...  Most websites I connect to work but when I try to connect to www.hotmail.com, I get "reply from unexpected source: 212.23.6.100#53, expected 192.168.1.1#53"
<JoshT> the 212.23 address is my ISP's DNS server
<_-H22> it has a name as ****.linux_iso-lnd.bin
<Healot> JoshT, using Firefox right?
<_-H22> it has a name as ****_linux_iso-lnd.bin
<Healot> _-H22, that's not and ISO image
<ksimon> my first day on ubuntu, I dont know how to locate a print driver, who can help?
<JoshT> Healot, yep I am. I tried nslookup in the console to see what was happening and the above was the message I got.
<_-H22> ah excuse me i didn't know
<HymnToLife> !tell JoshT about printer
<ksimon> thank you
<_-H22> anyway, what should i do with such a file?
<HymnToLife> oops my mistake
<Healot> where you got that?
<HymnToLife> !tell ksimon about printer
<Healot> JoshT, cat /etc/resolv.conf for me?
<aroticoz> ubuntu on 128 mb ram and with 500 mb swap works good :)
<JoshT> Healot, Haha I thought it was gonna be a long script! It gives me nameserver 192.168.1.1
<JoshT> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<HymnToLife> JoshT> then add the IP of your ISPs DNS server too
<richard_> blazemonger, are you there?
<JoshT> Okay, I'll do that. Thanks people. :)
<Healot> are you in a LAN? or do you have direct connection to the internet?
<Healot> _-H22, try to make it executable "chmod +x <filename>", and then run it, "./<filename>"
<Healot> i think it will extract the real ISO after that, perhaps?
<Healot> oh...
<Healot> what's the order of the name server?
<Healot> is there any "212.23.6.100" in the list?
<HymnToLife> aroticoz> lol I'm running it on 512 MB RAM, 1,5 GB swap :D
<Healot> if there isn't add another line... above the previous line... "nameserver 212.23.6.100"
<jrsims> how do I edit GRUB to make my screen res 800x600 at bootup?
<gnomefreak> Healot: please dont paste in here
<Healot> paste what?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Healot about pastebin
<Healot> I wasn't trying to paste any s*** though
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: why sucha large swap?
<Healot> you don't actually need 3 times your RAM size
<eastgroup> is there a server package for ubuntu ?
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> hmm why not ?
<gnomefreak> 1gig is normally most youll need
<Healot> what kind of server, eastgroup ?
<HymnToLife> it improves the perfs quite a bit
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: they even say if you have 1gig mem you dont need a swap
<Healot> 512 for a workstation is larger than life...
<HymnToLife> woot ?
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: im just asking ive never used that large of a swap before
<jrsims> how do I edit GRUB to make my screen res 800x600 at bootup?
<eastgroup> i mean server package with php / apache / mysql - to host websites with a control panel one of those web-cp   syscp or open source hosting control panel
<HymnToLife> well, before I used 512 MB (the same as my RAM)
<psychomancer> j/#ubuntu.de
<gnomefreak> jrsims: you should beable to do that in system>prefferences>screen res  it should save it and boot to it
<HymnToLife> and I was thinking "what if I use more swap", so I did
<HymnToLife> and i did improve the perfs for me
<ineti> hi where can i found the glibc-headers? i can't compile anything on ubuntu 5.1
<Kentaur> Hi. Anyone here know how to set up a samba share as writable to anyone in the network? I have set the parameters guest = ok and writable = yes
<GigaClon> ineti install build-essential
<gnomefreak> jrsims: if your talking log in screen i havent found a way to change that yet
<ineti> gigaclon: thx
<gmf_> !dhcp
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gmf_
<JoshT> HymnToLife - Yep that's fixed it, putting my ISP's DNS server IPs in resolv.conf.    Strange that my router does the job for just about everything else though..
<ineti> gigaclon: and the x include files?
<HymnToLife> JoshT> well, Microsoft stuff is not precisely known to follow the rules :D
<Healot> heh
<eastgroup> what you think of it , it's will makes easy to install a web server right ?
<babo> My skype is having problems with the /dev/dsp or something. I downloaded the .deb suggested on the forums but when I try to checkinstall it I get /var/tmp/VUiSEfnPnHmonaroAfrS/installscript.sh: line 16: skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb: command not found and it aborts the installation ... any ideas ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell babo about skype
<HymnToLife> !tell babo about dpkg
<Healot> attack of the obotu
<gnomefreak> babo: iirc you can grab the deb from the link i sent you and just run sudo dpkg - file.deb
<ineti> what is the package name of the x11 header files?
<Se7h> for you new 'debian' users
<Se7h> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<HymnToLife> ineti> x11-dev if I remember well
<HymnToLife> pr just search synaptic
<HymnToLife> or*
<JoshT> HymnToLife - Good point.  Oh BTW, I haven't used IRC for aaaages and I've forgotten how to direct a message to a particular person, i.e. you.  When you type to me, you show up in red.  What slash code do I use??
<gnomefreak> JoshT: /msg username message
<HymnToLife> none :)
<gnomefreak> oops sorry JoshT just say their name it will highlight for them
<marlun> Is there a command to search for a text inside the documents in the current directory?
<aroticoz> From where can I get real player for version 5.10 ?
<HymnToLife> whenever you type someon's nickname in your message, it appears in red on the person's screen
<babo> cool, I forgot about dpkg ... unfortunately though I'm running on amd64 and the package is for 32 ... can I still run it ?
<poningru> marlun: cat *.* | grep whatever
<gnomefreak> JoshT: like if you wanted to talk to HymnToLife  you would type hy<tab> message
<HymnToLife> !tell aroticoz about real
<marlun> poningru, thanks, I'll try that
<poningru> the whatever is what you are searching for
<DoTheRodeo> 
<DoTheRodeo> can yall see this?
<aroticoz> HymnToLife, didn't work
<poningru> that thing is going to be huge so be careful
<JoshT> gnomefreak, that's sweet!
<poningru> DoTheRodeo: yes
<DoTheRodeo> ic
<JoshT> How very useful.
<gnomefreak> JoshT: im more fond of the /me command :)
<JoshT> Thanks gnomefreak
<DoTheRodeo> ?
<HymnToLife> hm well anyway aroticoz, real player is in the PLF repos
<JoshT> gnomefreak, and what does that do again?
<HymnToLife> !plf
<ubotu> hmm... plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<aroticoz> plf ?
<DoTheRodeo> what about that?
<babo> Can I install a .deb built for 32 bit system on my amd64 ?
* gnomefreak tells JoshT this is what it does :)
<aroticoz> thanks
<gmf_> Hi, i was messing with pppoe and was running pppoeconf, then i wanted to use normal dhcp instead and got it running thru dhclient.. then i reebooted and now i cant get internet working with dhclient, i get no ip please help
<HymnToLife> babo> you can
<JoshT> gnomefreak, I think the last IRC client I used was mIRC 3.8 or something ancient.
<HymnToLife> it won't work but you can install it :p
<poningru> babo: you can create a 32bit env inside your 64bit os using chroot
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for trying new things out
<babo> HymnToLife: How ... linux32 ?
<marlun> poningru, now It's hard to know which file that this was actually found :)
* JoshT understands now.
<poningru> marlun: hehe true
<babo> poningru: ... using chroot ?
<DoTheRodeo> it aint off topic
<JoshT> Oh it's all coming flooding back.  Happy days.
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: it is offtopic
<poningru> DoTheRodeo: its offtopic
<poningru> I gotta go to sleep
<poningru> night guys
<gnomefreak> night poningru
<R3linquish3r> lol i just woke up
<R3linquish3r> damn
<JoshT> and what's more... my IPv6 prob is gone
<JoshT> Yeah I just got up.  Mind you, it is 12.40!!
<GutterPunk> Hi
<R3linquish3r> yo
<GutterPunk> How can I get the 2.6 kernel sources? I can only find the 2.4.27 kernel-tree using apt-cache :/
<HymnToLife> you lazy ass JoshT :p
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: your running ubuntu?
<JoshT> Healot, just been onto the Draytek website and discovered that my DSL router doesn't support IPv6.  That's what was doing it.  Doh!
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, yes I am
<HymnToLife> GutterPunk> it is called linux-source-2.6.x I think
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: what was wrong with the 2.6 kernel that came with it :(
<Healot> GutterPunk, what version ? 2.4? seems like the old warthy... hoarty?
<GutterPunk> I'm using dapper :)
<R3linquish3r> 2.4 is hoary i think.....
<gnomefreak> Healot: no ubuntu has used 2.6 for all i think warty not sure about
<ineti> where can i find libz
<GutterPunk> gnomefreak, nothing really, except I can't use the 1400x1050 framebuffer resolution
<ineti> ?
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> you're not telling me you've never messed around with the kernel just for fun :p
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: /join #ubuntu+1
<JoshT> HymnToLife, yeah I know.  I was out at a gig last night and didn't get in till after 3am.
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: nope havent needed to
<HymnToLife> who did you see ?
<GutterPunk> alright
<GutterPunk> there's a little less talking in there :)
<JoshT> HymnToLife, I went to see a covers badn from Sheffield called Stormbringers.  It was only in a pub but they have a late licence.
<gnomefreak> GutterPunk: yes i know but the channel was make for dapper
<JoshT> HymnToLife, they do Deep Purple and Whitesnake etc....
<R3linquish3r> has anyone gotten Xfire working on wine? i keep getting this long error message when i try to login.
<albacker> how do i use wget to download specifi extensions, like all .zips in dir http://www.site_HERE_.com/directory ?
<babo> Hi guys, I need to install an i386 package on amd64 ... what's the best way ?
<Itze> hey....can anybody tell me what the defautl ROOT password is, because i havent written ANY during the install?
<aroticoz> damn I still can't find realplayer anywhere :|
<gnomefreak> albacker: cd into dir you want it saved in than run wget command
<sudharsh> Itze: :O
<R3linquish3r> babo: with the cd.....
<HymnToLife> babo> chroot
<sudharsh> then jus a blank
<JoshT> Itze, I believe it's a randomly generated one.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Itze about root
<babo> HymnToLife: how does that work ?
<R3linquish3r> Itze: you can reset the pass to whatever you want
<albacker> gnomefreak, i want to know the wget command that gets only .zip's in the dir might be .rar's too but i want only .zip !
<HymnToLife> don't have a clue
<gnomefreak> there is no root in ubuntu by default in the sense that your talking about
<Almindor> is there any graphical thing for gprof ?
<Almindor> something like kprof but for gnome?
<Itze> and how do i do that R3linquish3r
<HymnToLife> basically its running sudo chroot /path/to/dir
<gnomefreak> albacker: wget webaddresstozip
<gnomefreak> albacker: also man wget
<HymnToLife> where /dir is the root folder of an i386 system
<ph1qt10n> im having trouble with GRUB, i get this: windows does not want to boot. i had installed ubuntu first, then windows, but i reinstalled windows and lost grub, when i come back to grub after installing it via the live CD, the windows part does not want to boot, anyways, i tried reinstalling grub and it says this: grub> setup (hd0,4)
<ph1qt10n>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<ph1qt10n>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<ph1qt10n>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<ph1qt10n>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,4)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<ph1qt10n>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,4)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<R3linquish3r> Itze: try "sudo psswd" if that dont work let me know ill find it
<ph1qt10n>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0,4) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu
<ph1qt10n> .lst "... succeeded
<gnomefreak> ph1qt10n: no pasteing
<albacker> yeah, i know how to use man : thanks anyway; gnomefreak
<ph1qt10n> my bad
<HymnToLife> babo > basically its running sudo chroot /path/to/dir
<HymnToLife> where /dir is the root folder of an i386 system
<HymnToLife> stupid paster :/
<DoTheRodeo> ok, let say i have apache installed right, howd i make people dl off it?
<DoTheRodeo> you know what im saying?
<DoTheRodeo> like in /var/www
<babo> HymnToLife: but how do I set up a 32bit environment in chroot ?
<Itze> R3linquish3r the problem is, i want to change something in the network.... but i cant, so i figured it had to be because im just a normal user
<HymnToLife> this I don't know :/
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: hi, i am back
<gnomefreak> hi
<ph1qt10n> can i get some help with grub, i've read the wiki but no luck
<R3linquish3r> Itze: I dont know anything about networking sorry, but that should be the command to set your root password. then just login to root iwth "sudo sh"
<JoshT> HymnToLife, I just changed my keyboard layout.  I suppose I have to restart before anything alters, right?
<Spliffster> ph1qt10n: whats the prob then ?
<Itze> uhmmm.....
<HymnToLife> babo> if you install it on another partition it's rather easy
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i had to go outside to pick some plants from the green-house :)
<savon> How to burn in linux?
<HymnToLife> I don't know how to install it into a directory of an existing partition
<DoTheRodeo> anyone?
<gnomefreak> savon: with a match or a lighter
<ph1qt10n> Spliffster, i already explained it
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: http://www.bbc.co.uk/urdu/ by firefox browser is not displaying the fonts of this site, (persian fonts)
<gnomefreak> savon: burn what
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: thats not you its the site
<JoshT> savon, blowtorch.  Sorry, that's not funny, or helpful..
<savon> burn iso file!
<HymnToLife> savon> k3b :)
<gnomefreak> savon: use k3b or gnomebaker
<savon> I need to re install ubuntu!
<HymnToLife> how come ?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i have also gentoo installed on my other system, and its firefox is displaying the fonts properly
<gnomefreak> k3b is easiest ive found
<Healot> linuxboyfriend < intimidating
<Spliffster> DoTheRodeo: just copy files to /var/www and tell your friends to access the maching by ip ... if you do not want to fiddle with dns. if you are behind a firewall or router (NAT!) then you may need to forward ports (80) and make sure your firewall isn't blocking tcp 80
<Velcro_SP> Hello, this is my first time here. I am surprised to see so many people in this channel. I did not realize Ubuntu was so popular.
<ph1qt10n> how can i COMPLETELY remove kubuntu? i went on sypnatic and uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, but the darn thing is still there and my old UBUNTU brown startup is gone, now the ugly blue kubuntu startup comes out, any help?
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> and it's KDE :)
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: im not sure i had issues seeing it too
<HymnToLife> gnomebakes is crappy as hell
<linuxboyfriend> Healot: ? whats that mean
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: what is kde?
<R3linquish3r> savon: you could also wine nero if your familiar with taht and like to stay with it
<HymnToLife> k3b :)
<sudharsh> R3linquish3r: btw theres a linux version of nero
<Itze> R3linquish3r im new to linux, so i didnt get anything from what you told me at all.... what do you mean with "sudo psswd"?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: can you tell me any site from where i can get help about viewing this site
<DoTheRodeo> i got that Spliffster, but i think i just have to chmod the file they're accessing
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r: that sounds like alot of work for him to reformat
<R3linquish3r> sudharsh: really? sweet :)
<ph1qt10n> is there some command for removing a certain program completely?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: i would ask in #firefox   or use w3m seee if thats better
<gmf_> Hi, i was messing with pppoe and was running pppoeconf, then i wanted to use normal dhcp instead and got it running thru dhclient.. then i reebooted and now i cant get internet working with dhclient, i get no ip please help... i have been running sudo update-rc.d ppp remove
<sudharsh> R3linquish3r: dont get any ideas, u still gotta pay for the license :P
<R3linquish3r> Itze: you want to put that in your terminal/konsole. that is the command to change your root password.
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<R3linquish3r> sudharsh: not with the way i get it :P
<HymnToLife> gmf_> edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Healot> ph1qt10n, you need to remove kdm (the KDE login stuff)
<savon> R3linquish3r thank you, I like nero!
<Spliffster> oh ... do you get a forbidden ? if so ... make sure the file is readable by apache. chmod 777 is the least secure but the easiest way to achive .. also it doesn't matter on a single user system
<eastgroup> i have error i'm trying to remove gforge-db-postgresql
<Alexi5> Gnome is the best
<ph1qt10n> Healot: how?
<Healot> the package name is "kdm" btw
<Alexi5> kde is too slow
<R3linquish3r> savon: go to www.winehq.com if you want to take a look at wine and running nero
<Spliffster> DoTheRodeo: are you talking about directory lsitings or files ?
<HymnToLife> Alexi5> buy yourself a computer man :p
<Healot> apt-get remove kdm?
<Alexi5> lol
<Healot> or use synaptic
<Spliffster> DoTheRodeo: files: chmod 744, directories, chmod 777
<Itze> R3linquish3r the problem is....i dont even know the root password... besides, it tells me "command not found"
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<R3linquish3r> Itze: ok hold on a econd ill find the ommand... you dont need to know the root password that sets it for you
<R3linquish3r> Itze: put in the command and out the root password as you like
<Healot> sudo password root at the first login, boys
<Healot> or was it "passwd", hehe
<HymnToLife> [13:53]  Alexi5 kde is too slow
<HymnToLife> [13:53]  R3linquish3r savon: go to www.winehq.com if you want to take a look at wine and running nero <= useless... Nero is great but k3b blows it miles away...
<R3linquish3r> HymnToLife: I know but someone new to linux might prefer staying with it.....
<eastgroup> please , help
<eastgroup> i can't remove package
<eastgroup> E: gforge-db-postgresql: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<R3linquish3r> Itze: ok the command is sudo passwd root
<ph1qt10n> if i removed kubuntu-desktop, why am i still able to enter KDE ? WTF
<Healot> there is "nerolinux"
<R3linquish3r> Itze: put that in your terminal, put in your password, then put he root password you want
<Healot> well, you need the nero license first, or do i have to own one, hell no
<R3linquish3r> Healot: lol amen
<Itze> ....ahhh i think i got i now. Thanks a lot :D
<Healot> ph1qt10n, it's the login manager, it's not true KDE, the desktop manager
<chaumurky>  kubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<R3linquish3r> Itze: np. check out www.ubuntuguide.org it has alot of info
<gnomefreak> no r3
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Itze> thanks R3linquish3r :)
<R3linquish3r> raelly?
<gnomefreak> yes
<R3linquish3r> ive had no problems using it....
<ph1qt10n> Healot: i actually entered KDE
<gnomefreak> R3linquish3r: did you have a problem setting up your sound card in ubuntu?
<R3linquish3r> nope
<R3linquish3r> works great
<gnomefreak> my point
<Alexi5> hello
<Healot> humm.. then you haven't remove KDE for sure :)
<ph1qt10n> healot: how can i remove it completely
<eastgroup> what i can do with .ftpaccess.lock ?
<Alexi5> isn't a  Celeron 2.2GHZ with 768 MB RAM ,Radeon 9000 with 128 MB DDR Ram  good enough for kde
<eastgroup> and why i can't write to the ftp ?
<HymnToLife> it is
<HymnToLife> KDE runs perfectly on my Celeron 2,8, 512 MB
<gnomefreak> ph1qt10n: you run sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop than uninstall the apps left there is a lib you can get rid of and it takes everything with it but i cant remember the name of it
<eastgroup> why no one notice me & help me ?!!
<Healot> hum... remove kubuntu-desktop... using synaptic... make sure there are many packages to be remove though, not just kubuntu-desktop alone
<HymnToLife> with 1,5 GB swap though :D
<JoshT> Anybody know how I can install NeroLinux from the .deb package file I just downloaded, please?
<R3linquish3r> i love KDE myself, looks alot nicer than gnome :)
<JoshT> Or do I need the RPM?
<gnomefreak> JoshT: pay fo rit
<ph1qt10n> thx
<gnomefreak> for it
<Alexi5> but the kde themes are harder to install than gnome themes
<JoshT> gnomefreak, well yeah I probably will but first I wanna see how it performs.
<Healot> JoshT, tehre is not Nerolinux in deb... yes, it's available in RPM, from Nero Gmbh
<HymnToLife> JoshT> you can't directly install RPMs on debian-like distros like Uuntuhave you searched nerlinux in the repos ?
<JoshT> Healot, I think there is, seeing as I just downloaded it!! :P
<gnomefreak> JoshT: you can try the nero site but i dont think they will have a trail fo rit
<JoshT> gnomefreak, there is.  I just downloaded it haha
<JoshT> lol
<HymnToLife> (though all the RPMs I've tried worked perfectly with alien on Ubuntu)
<JoshT> Must eb a new addition
<Nogimics> Whats the best anti virus to use with ubuntu?
<Zarephath> clam AV
<gnomefreak> downloading it doesnt do anything though i havent used it but normally during install is when you need the key
<Healot> nerolinux :)
<Nogimics> Can I just sudo apt-get install clam av?
<gnomefreak> !clamav
<ubotu> ClamAV is not required. It purpose is to check files for virii on a server shared with Windows users (eg: mail server). For those that need it for that purpose, it is available in universe.
<chaumurky> does one really need anti-virus for linux?
<R3linquish3r> caumurky: not really but anal people like to have it
<Zarephath> No not really but it is an option
<gnomefreak> chaumurky: depends on what your using linux for
<JoshT> Healot, what's so funny :P that's what they call it
<R3linquish3r> chaumurky: i have one just for scanning my windows part from time to time
<chaumurky> right
<Healot> chaumurky, yes... if you use Windows :)
<kent> gnomefreak: did you want to say something to me before? you probably highlited the wrong person..  :)
<R3linquish3r> anyone know a good fpt program on apt?
<gnomefreak> kent: i think i did there was another kent in here sorry bout that
<chaumurky> can't use it dor my dual boot though - ntfs - no write support
<JoshT> here we go - right from the website:
<savon> and how to open rar files?
<JoshT> FREE full-featured trial download
<JoshT> NeroLINUX / dpkg
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<HymnToLife> *trial*
<gnomefreak> wonder how much over 50 usd it is
<Healot> not funny/// i really like Nero's first Linux app effort
<JoshT> HymnToLife, yeah I know. But I'd rather try it for free and then pay up if I like it....
<Healot> RAR compression is not really efficient
<HymnToLife> JoshT> you can get a more powerful tool for free...
<Zarephath> Not to mention at least they are trying to develop apps to the linux community...
<kent> gnomefreak: its ok. :) just wanted to know if you ment me or some one else. :)
<Zarephath> *for*
<gnomefreak> :)
<JoshT> Healot, oh right, I musta misinterpreted your :)
<JoshT> hehe
<patrick295767> ace has the best compression rate
<Healot> I'd pay for a good GNU/Linux distro...
* Zarephath prefers the standard tar/bz2 stuff
* gnomefreak has never run into a rar for linux :(
<patrick295767> rar is just below ace ...
<R3linquish3r> dos linux not support flash 8? i can only get flash 7 off their site....
<HymnToLife> I'd rather have Macromedia develop a DW and Flash for linux...
<Healot> 7-zip is second to ace, yet it's free as in freedom :)
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Alexi5> soon from now linux will be taking over microsoft
<Healot> no flash 8 yet for GNU/Linux, that is
<michael> wo ist der deusche?
<R3linquish3r> Alexi5: AMEN!
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<HymnToLife> Alexi5> not anywhere in near future
<michael> kk
<R3linquish3r> lol
<HymnToLife> because of dumb gamers mostly
<R3linquish3r> hey! im a gamer.... but i play native quake 3 :)
<HymnToLife> andpeople who don't even know what linux is :D
<HymnToLife> R3linquish3r> then you're not a _dumb_ gamer ;)
<Healot> Alexi5, very soon...
<R3linquish3r> lol
<Healot> Linux has different market though...
<Zarephath> Hey I don't really know what linux is but I still try to use it :)
<Zarephath> heheh
<R3linquish3r> i wish they would develop a native xfire.... the gaim plugin blows
<Healot> I still don't believe that desktop GNU/Linux will take over MS Windows for desktop
<Healot> but Server version, YES
<jdpj> br
<jdpj> help
<jdpj> chat
<R3linquish3r> theres alot more linux servers than windows nowadays
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Healot> brasil?
<Velcro_SP> Ubuntu installed great on my Dell Latitude laptop, but it doesn't play videos or MP3s "out of the box." Is this normal?
<jdpj> yes
<HymnToLife> Healot> most servers are already running linux
<jdpj> grato
<R3linquish3r> Velcro_SP: you need all the ocdes and such
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: or struggling to catch up :)
<HymnToLife> and I still think for desktop Linux has much more potential than Windows
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Velcro_SP about mp3
<HymnToLife> if only there was more software for it...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Velcro_SP about dvd
<Velcro_SP> R3, what's the easiest way to install those?
<Healot>  but Server version, YES... said that
<babo> Hi, I'm trying to compile and install the skype hijacker but I'm getting /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libdl.a when searching for -ldl
<babo>          /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldl
<babo>   ... can anyone help
<babo> ?
<R3linquish3r> Velcro_SP: i used automatix but i dont recommend it its kinda touchy
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: wine has huge potential - which I guess bill want's to kill off with the vista apis
<gnomefreak> babo: why not just get the .deb for it
<patrick295767> for desktop, the prob is that there is not such programs like photshop illlustrator and office
<Healot> just need more developers for GNU/Linux apps, especially games
<Zarephath> You guys hear anything about PPC version for some of the restricted format stuff?
<Healot> those are covered, patrick295767 :)
<Healot> got OO and GIMP
<R3linquish3r> Velcro_SP if you want to try automatix you have to be carefull about waht you install some stuff isnt owrking right
<HymnToLife> Frogzoo> wine is still buggy for quite a lot of apps
<babo> gnomefreak: I've installed the .deb, but  there's a problem with the sound device. This is a workaround for that problem. I'm also on AMD64
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<patrick295767> i am publishing and can tell you that open office is not a standard in research :
<patrick295767> only latex or office stuffs
<jdpj> alguem do brasil aqui
<Zarephath> It still isn't real easy to setup and use either...wine that is
<jdpj> preciso de um descompactador para o winrar
<Zarephath> Which means that most people won't want to bother with it..
<jdpj> no linux
<R3linquish3r> alot of programs just dont work for it (wine).... damn xfire
<patrick295767> and if you wanna get best in picture publishing, inkscape or gimp is nto enough ...
<gnomefreak> jdpj: /join #ubuntu-br
<Healot> jdpj, install unrar-free....
<R3linquish3r> photoshop CS2 wotn owrk either i had to back down to 7
<babo> what's /usr/bin/ld ????
<Healot> but non rar para linux... jdpj
<jdpj> not user in #ubuntu-br
<jdpj> ok
<Healot> it's the linker... babo
<HymnToLife> R3linquish3r> what's wrong with GIMP ?
<gnomefreak> jdpj: than speak in american english in here
<babo> ok, cool - why is it not compatible ?
<jdpj> not speak english
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> english english is forbidden ?
<R3linquish3r> HymnToLife: it doesnt have as many options as photshop dos. you can run photoshop on WINE but the latest you can run is Photoshop 7
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: lol
<babo> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libdl.a when searching for -ldl
<babo> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldl
<babo> can anyone help here ?
<HymnToLife> GIMP worked well for evrything I needed it
<gnomefreak> accourding to the wikis this channel is for american english but english isnt much different
<HymnToLife> though I'm no image freak I admit
<R3linquish3r> HymnToLife: lol neither am I. alot of pros say that GIMP isnt enough. I just dont like the architecture or GIMP
<slabby> Is there way to get a 32bit linux app to work on Ubuntu AMD 64 version?
<R3linquish3r> *of imp
<R3linquish3r> *gimp
<R3linquish3r> lol i cant type this morning
<gillesg> where is the keyboard changing app on ubuntu
<babo> slabby: linux32
<slabby> !linux32
<jdpj> descompactador rar
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slabby
<R3linquish3r> slabby: morning man
<HymnToLife> R3linquish3r> I prefer PHotoshop's too
<slabby> R3linquish3r, morning
<HymnToLife> but as long as GIMP works, I use it
<johndarkhorse> jdpj: try using unrar-nonfree
<HymnToLife> wunning app through wine is a whore on resources
<R3linquish3r> HymnToLife: lol :P
<jdpj> ok
<gillesg> I want to put gkbd_app on my bar
<JoshT> So, how do I install a .deb or .rpm package?
<jdpj> thank you
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell JoshT about deb
<johndarkhorse> JoshT: leave the .rpm alone
<HymnToLife> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<R3linquish3r> sudo dkpg -i <file>.deb
<HymnToLife> !rpm
<ubotu> [rpm]  the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<JoshT> gnomefreak, cheers
<savon> how to fix fullscrun in mplayer!
<JoshT> HymnToLife, cheers
<savon> It dasnt work!:(
<babo> No-one can help ?
<afd> hi! I'm trying to get ntfsmount to work, but I get "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory", I have installed fuse and all those fuse related things, so any idea on how to make this work?
<R3linquish3r> /dev/fuse?
<gnomefreak> babo: did you get the .deb from Seveas? or from their website?
<Seewai> hey, I just dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper and now X doesn't start. Can anyone help?
<HymnToLife> !tellbabo about noone
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<HymnToLife> !tell babo about noone
<R3linquish3r> x just isnt owrking for alot of people on dapper yet
<grajkoo> seewai: look int xorg log file
<babo> gnomefreak: it's not a .deb ... it's just the source code and make files
<max300> i need help finding p4v88 audio drivers
<R3linquish3r> im not ognna load in dapper until its released... just dont need the headache
<gnomefreak> babo: you can get the .deb from seveas its packages with everything you need
<HymnToLife> babo> do you really need to compile ?
<savon> how to fix fullscreen in mplayer?
<HymnToLife> what are you trying to install ?
<slabby> Has anyone run Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory on Ubuntu? or any other linux distro?
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<babo> HymnToLife: I'm on AMD64 ... so I think that I do ...
<patrick295767> u need breezy and change one para
<gnomefreak> go to the second link in that message
<patrick295767> in ~/.mplayer/ ...
<babo> Thanks for your help guys, it's really appreciated :-)
<tristanmike> slabby, I'm running ET on Ubuntu Breezy
<patrick295767> i have to look the one
<HymnToLife> savon> if I remember well it's in preferances > video > output module
<R3linquish3r> slabby: i beleive it can be run on wine. check the apdb at www.winehq.com to make sure
<HymnToLife> or something of that sort, choose x11
<Seewai> grajkoo: you know how the X output is normally displayed when gdm fails? In my case, the X output is .. empty
<max300> HELP
<Seewai> which is the funny thing
<slabby> R3linquish3r, shouldnt need wine it is a linux app
<Zarephath> I edited my sources.list for access to other formats since Dapper wasn't letting me install with apt-get...any idea why I can't access the other repositories? Anyway to get apt-get to check connectivity to a specific repository?
<slabby> tristanmike, 32bit or 64?
<R3linquish3r> slabby: alright. im i nvr played the game so i dunno :P
<tristanmike> slabby, 32
<gnomefreak> ok people use #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk
<slabby> R3linquish3r, lol :P
<slabby> tristanmike, can you try an help me get it running please, im on 64bit but have linux32 which should make it work
<grajkoo> seewai: i suugest that u could make backup home files etc. and makes new installation. There is a lot of porblems with distupgrade
<R3linquish3r> anyone know about getting a saitek joystick working?
<max300> i need p4v88 audio drivers!!!
<babo> gnomefreak: seaveas only has packages for 32 methinks ?
<Zarephath> gnomefreak: Only reason I asked here was due to the fact that most everyone over on #ubuntu+1 has an idle time of an hour or more
<Seewai> grajkoo: I guess I will, if I have to, but it seems a bit inelegant ;-)
<slabby> tristanmike, I have downloaded version 2.60 and have the latest patch two but how do i install it?
<gnomefreak> Zarephath: thats because everyone comes in here
<savon> output module dosnt exist:(
<grajkoo> seewai: good luck :P
<tristanmike> slabby, I'm not familiar with 64 bit, but don't you have to run a 64 bit version?
<tristanmike> slabby, that's easy
<gnomefreak> if people used the #ubuntu+1 it would take off
<HymnToLife> savon> searh for something of that kind
<slabby> tristanmike, im not there is a 64 bit version, whats easy?
<HymnToLife> I don't use mplayer so I can't help you
<tristanmike> slabby, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory?highlight=%28territory%29%7C%28enemy%29
<sohmc> is there a way to search apt-get or synaptic for a specific file in a package?
<tristanmike> slabby, the install
<R3linquish3r> totem is way better than mplayer
<Seewai> are there any dapper install CDs available anywhere? I know I could start digging through the wiki but using w3m is nasty :-)
<gnomefreak> sohmc: apt-cache search package
<HymnToLife> or try searching the forum, I remember having asked that very same question on there some months ago
<tristanmike> slabby, you only need v.2.6, and not the patch
<savon> ok thank anyway
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: thanks
<max300> AC'97 drivers for linux!!!
<Zarephath> Seewai: go to Ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<babo> gnomefreak: the package is on seaveas but unfortunately it's for i386 only ... :-(
<Zarephath> max300: where?
<Healot> yes, on synaptic, just click on the search button, type in the searh keyword...
<max300> were do i find AC'97 drivers for linux
<slabby> tristanmike, ok
<tristanmike> slabby, wait
<xavieron> #laviana
<gnomefreak> babo: sorry i thought he had 64 on there too it might be a different one im thinking of
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: I'm not sure if that's what I'm looking for
<slabby> tristanmike, k
<Storkme> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Zarephath> max300: You don't need drivers specific to your chipset
<ateves> does someone know how to handle licq console client?
<gnomefreak> sohmc: what do you want to do?
<tristanmike> slabby, see on the wiki, where it says "sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run" for the install of the full version
<sohmc> Healot:: that only searches for words in packages
<Healot> ac97 is available on the default kernel package for breezy...
<max300> but i dont have audio with ubuntu
<babo> gnomefreak: when I try to compile my own ... I get the linker error ... I'm not a having a 'good' linux day :-(
<Healot> yes...
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: I'm looking for a specific header file because I'm trying to compile something
<gnomefreak> sohmc: apt-cache search <packagename> use the packagename in place of packagenaem
<Healot> isn't that what search is for?
<Healot> word...
<Zarephath> max300: Just have ALSA installed... and first thing to do is check alsa mixer to make sure the master volume isn't muted....run it from command line
<slabby> tristanmike, yes
<jdpj> what install program in ubuntu
<babo> gnomefreak: serves me right for running ubuntu64 I guess ;-)
<tristanmike> slabby, use "gksudo" instead of "sudo"
<yonen> Hi, I'm tring to install/compile the modules for LIRC and it seem like the path for the headers is /usr/src/linux/include/ and not /usr/include, can anyone help me?
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: that would only help if I know what the package name was
<max300> ok
<slabby> tristanmike, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> sohmc: apt-cache search whatever your looking for here
<gnomefreak> sohmc: do you have gui?
<tristanmike> slabby, no probs, good luck
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: yeah.
<slabby> tristanmike, thank,s
<HymnToLife> yonen> man ln
<gnomefreak> sohmc: open synaptic and search inthere
<R3linquish3r> aight im gonna go play some quake
<R3linquish3r> c yas
<yonen> HymnToLife, I know how to use ln
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: the search only searches for package name, not the file it provides
<gnomefreak> type header for the search
<HymnToLife> well
<Healot> there is nothing wrong on running 32bit apps on 64bit gnu/linux as long as you have libs32
<Storkme> hi, i get this error when trying to burn an iso image to a cdrw in gnomebaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9746
<cppnewbie> hey guys, i cant view my external usb storage drive again, what did u say i need to do? i removed it and replugged it in but now nothing is in the place i mounted it in
<yonen> HymnToLife, both dirs exist aleady
<cppnewbie> last time
<HymnToLife> ow
<HymnToLife> hmm
<yonen> HymnToLife, but they have different headers in it
<gnomefreak> sohmc: is a C header file you are looking for?
<sohmc> sohmc:: no, an x11 extentions header
<max300> have u got any idea were to find alsa?
<HymnToLife> can't you specify the dir where yourcompiler looks for the headers ?
<yonen> with --includedir=??          I tryed with no luck
<sohmc> gnomefreak:: specificlly  X11/extensions/XShm.h
<babo> does anyone know what the -ldl switch does on gcc ?
<HymnToLife> sohmc> then most likely the package you need is x11-dev
<HymnToLife> babo> man gcc does
<sohmc> babo:: have you tried the man page?
<babo> HymnToLife: no it doesn't
<babo> sohmc: yes
<HymnToLife> are you sure about your swich ?
<patrick295767> apt-cache pkgnames packagename
<sohmc> HymnToLife:: its already installed
<HymnToLife> normally those ar one character
<sohmc> babo:: -l indicates library
* frankps is back.
<babo> shomc: thanks, but what is -ldl ? I assumed that the switch is 'ldl' rather than three seperate switches ... I mean there wouldn't be any need to repeat the -l if it was three switches right ?
<cppnewbie> how can i view my usb connected devices and the mounted devices?
<sohmc> babo:: -dl dump after local register allocation (available in the man page
<HymnToLife> sohmc> have you tried sudo apt-get build-dep xxx <= where xxx is the name of what you are trying to build
<Isildur> max300:do you mean the packet?
<HymnToLife> ?
<ruzgar> i cant run the java apllets in firefox
<Healot> the easiest way to find files/package names... using http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<max300> its ok i found it
<sohmc> HymnToLife:: hmmm...no I haven't...let me try
<steinar> Hello. Just installet ubuntu here and it works great. BUT. I am a total noob with linux and need help with installing firefox 1.5 . The firefox version I got with ubuntu is .
<babo> sohmc: oh, ok mea culpa ... thanks
<JLiquorish> hello, does / or the swap have to be a primary partition?
<steinar> ver
<steinar> 1,07
<Isildur> or aptitude search xxx
<eastgroup> there is a proplem with gforge
<gnomefreak> sohmc: apt-cache search X11 brought up alot of devel extention files for it
<HymnToLife> JLiquorish> / does I hink
<HymnToLife> swap definitely doesnt
<slabby> tristanmike, you sill here?
<tristanmike> slabby, yessum
<JLiquorish> thanks HymnToLife
<steinar> Can anyone open a chat to me and talk me through it ?
<slabby> tristanmike, im getting the no such file or directory??
<Storkme> hi, i get this error when trying to burn an iso image to a cdrw in gnomebaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9746
<cppnewbie> how can i view my usb devices?
<tristanmike> slabby, did you "cd" to the place where the file is?
<Ribs> cppnewbie: usbview
<Ribs> cppnewbie: You may have to install it first
<slabby> tristanmike, yes
<fbn> how can I change the default PATH variable?
<cppnewbie> and where do i get it? :D
<sohmc> HymnToLife:: I think you're idea worked...it installed a lot of libraries
<Healot> lsusb?
<Ribs> cppnewbie: With synaptic
<tristanmike> slabby, what's the file name?
<Healot> cppnewbie, just type lsusb
<JLiquorish> what would be the best way of getting to understand the workings of linux better? I want to learn and understand computers and OSs more
<Healot> on the cli of course
<sohmc> yay!!!!  it compiled
<Storkme> hi, i get this error when trying to burn an iso image to a cdrw in gnomebaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9746
<slabby> tristanmike, im typing   gksudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Protocol1> the place where no one ever sleeps
<sohmc> fbn:: are you running bash?
<Healot> buy Operating System Sixth Edition book?
<tristanmike> slabby, but what's the file name that you downloaded ?
<fbn> sohmc: yes, ubuntu's default
<Healot> the one with those Dinosaurs on the cover
<sohmc> fbn:: export PATH=/your/path/here:$PATH
<slabby> tristanmike, et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Healot> Storkme, i think it's the medium... or the iso file.... that may cause the error
<fbn> sohmc: how can I do this system wide? which configuration file?
<sohmc> fbn:: or reverse the two, depending on your preference
<tristanmike> slabby, so that's the actual filename? not the one off of the wiki
<sohmc> fbn:: I'd recommend only doing a system-wide change if *REALLY* need to
<Storkme> Healot, no, it's the second iso i've tried it with
<fbn> sohmc: I understand that, but where can I set it system wide and persistent?
<fbn> sohmc: it's really necessary, I'm installing courier-mta :)
<Protocol1> im trying to use java and it wont work for....I had it installed properly and had it working just a few days ago....can anyone guess what might be wrong?
<slabby> tristanmike, yes that is what im looking at in the directory on my computer now
<Healot> you were using a CD-RW, Storkme ?
<tristanmike> slabby, and where did you save the file? to your Desktop?
<sohmc> fbn:: for courier-mta?
<fbn> sohmc: I thought it's in /etc/profile but there is nothing with PATH
<slabby> tristanmike, ~/downloads/et/
<sohmc> fbn:: you set path in your ~/.bashrc
<fbn> sohmc: yes, courier-mta from sources (ubuntu packages are a bit too old)
<Healot> !tell Protocol1 about java
<Protocol1> i try to go to yahoo chat but theres just a blank screen with no errors
* Thug-N-Me brb
<sohmc> fbn:: but getting courier-mta to see it is a different deal
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: open firefox and type in the address bar about:plugins   it will show you if java plugin is active
<tristanmike> slabby, so you "cd ~/downloads/et/"
<gnomefreak> installed used
<cppnewbie> wtf that happened and i never put it to happen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9748
<slabby> tristanmike, yes
<Protocol1> gnomefrea: ok
<cppnewbie> i havent yet pressed ok but its ready to do it
<fbn> sohmc: okay ... but there must be a system wide setting, where does the PATH variable come from?
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, ok
<sohmc> fbn:: brb....gotta go to the bathroom
<steinar> Anyone able to help me upgrade firefox ?
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> better not remove the package you are wanting to remove :p
<Healot> all my java jre/jdk problem is settled when I use make-jpkg
<gnomefreak> ff1.5
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Alexi5> i heard that microsoft was steal some of kde designs and are putting them in Vista
<cppnewbie> hymntolife problem is that i never put it to remove anything. i just tried to install usbview and i saw that it wanted to uninstall these as well
<ruzgar> i have same problem with gnomefreak
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i have fixed the problem for konqueror (persian fonts) but firefox is still no displaying the fonts properly
<oskude> sry for OT, but dont know a better place to post. is there a channel for freenode "newbie" questions ?
<steinar> tnx :)
<Isildur> steinar mhh in the german wiki there is a description maybe have a look if in the english one theres also a description how to upgrade ff
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: if your using ff1.5 it could be an issue with that
<tristanmike> slabby, and you "gksudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run" ?
<Isildur> ok  has been postet above sry
<deFrysk> oskude, /j #help
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: can you tell me that where firefox looks for fonts
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<oskude> deFrysk, doh. thnx
<slabby> tristanmike, yes
<gnomefreak> ^^^^upgrade info
<cppnewbie> so what do i do? apt-get? :S
<sohmc> fbn:: sorry about that
<abhishek> any one to help a beginner
<tristanmike> slabby, hmmm, well, something's not right
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: not off hand
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: no my other system with gentoo has no problem
<sohmc> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<tristanmike> slabby, is the file excuetable?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: ubuntu isnt gentoo
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: not off hand? what do you mean
<sohmc> fbn:: I believe it's /etc/bashrc
<Nogimics> Can anyone help me with firebird Firewall I have locked myself out from using VNC lol
<slabby> tristanmike, how do i know if it is?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i know
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: i would have to search for it the same as you would
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, everything under java 1.5.0_06-b05 is enabled with a yes
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak: i am using firefox on gentoo as well
<HymnToLife> firebird LOL
<ruzgar> linuxboyfriend
<Healot> KDE is an open project, anyone can adopt it, even Microsoft... cool
<ruzgar> my firefox
<tristanmike> slabby, right click on it and check permissions
<sohmc> fbn:: on my system, its /etc/bash.bashrc
<fbn> sohmc: there is a /etc/bash.bashrc file but also no PATH defined in this file ...
<ruzgar> doesnt show java plugins
<HymnToLife> they didn't think too long for that name
<linuxboyfriend> ruzgar: yes
<linuxboyfriend> !
<ubotu> linuxboyfriend: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: im not sure why its not using it
<HymnToLife> why not Thunderfox ? :p
<sohmc> fbn:: you'll have to set it...
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: you need to install java
<sohmc> fbn:: I don't think this will solve yoru problem though
<Protocol1> hmm
<sohmc> fbn:: most scripts run sh, not bash
<gnomefreak> hynthunderbird?
<fbn> sohmc: but then the default will be overwritten ... I don't want that, I want to extend the system's default path
<JoshT> gnomefreak, once I run dpkg and it finds dependencies that are missing, can I then run Synaptic to pick them up?
<Healot> linuxboyfriend -> very intimidating nick
<ruzgar> can i install wit an apt-get code
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: thunderbird?
<ruzgar> or a bit complicated way ?
<linuxboyfriend> Healot: what is the meaning of intimidating?
<gnomefreak> JoshT: running dpkg sould install what it needs
<sohmc> fbn:: right... when you do export=/your/path:$PATH, your essentially adding a path to the beginning of your already pre-defined path
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ruzgar about javadebs
<sohmc> fbn:: I believe the $PATH variable is set at compile time
<fbn> sohmc: at compile time? of which program?
<sohmc> fbn:: bash
<frag79> Could someone help woth problems installing nvidia drivers? I'm using the i686 kernel and it cannot find the nvidia kernel when I type startx
<JoshT> gnomefreak, Hmm, that's what I thought it'd do but for whatever reason it just failed and told me that there were missing dependencies.
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> I was just kidding around on the fact that the Firebird developpers didn't try too much to find out the name of their stuff
<sohmc> fbn:: but like I said, I don't think this will solve your problem.
<deFrysk> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> JoshT: run sudo apt-get install   just type that no package name
<tristanmike> how we doin' slabby ?
<ruzgar> gnomefreak thanks i'll try
<sohmc> fbn:: if courier-mta is runnign it's own shell (which is HIGHLY likely) changing your bash path will not solve your problem
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: ahhhhhh
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, i wonder what to do from here
<JoshT> gnomefreak, okay I'll give it a shot.  Thanks.
<Protocol1> uninstall java and re-install it?
<frag79> I've tried following the howto on nvidia but still no luck
<slabby> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: i would check with #firefox first
* JoshT is learning linux all over again!!
<fbn> sohmc: I see ... I'll try to set the new PATH for the courier system user
<deFrysk> frag79, on dapper ?
<fbn> sohmc: thanks!
<sohmc> fbn:: hope that helps
<DoTheRodeo> is there anyway to clean up your temp files, i mean all temp files i don't need
<sohmc> fbn:: just by way of suggestion, you may want to look at courier's wrapper script
<sohmc> DoTheRodeo:: can you be more specific?
<gnomefreak> frag79: you might need to go into dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get the nvidia setting
<fbn> sohmc: you mean the init.d-script?
<sohmc> DoTheRodeo:: do you mean in firefox
<frag79> no on breezy...I've always installed with the module helper and the sources on debian and had no problems, but i would like to use the pre compiled driver
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: apt-get clean should work
<DoTheRodeo> yeah, like the cache, opened files
<sohmc> fbn:: well, what's the error your getting from courier?
<gnomefreak> in firefox its in the setting menu
<frag79> gnomefreak- I tried that to
<slabby> tristanmike, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9749
<DoTheRodeo> what would apt-get clean do?
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, you think i should look at some settings in the browser?
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: it cleans up your fs of cache and crap
<deFrysk> frag79, if you have an "older" nvidia-card, make sure to use the legacy package
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: no i would check with #firefox on that
<Protocol1> ok
<tristanmike> slabby, so no permissions
<tristanmike> slabby, you can try putting a check box in the "execute" for "owner" and retry, I'll be back in a minute or two
<gnomefreak> frag79: what ubuntu version are you on?
<gnomefreak> what nvidia card do you have?
<slabby> tristanmike, ok will try
<fbn> sohmc: no error (yet?) but courier install script installed into /usr/lib/courier/bin and sbin and I don't want to type the commands with full qualified path
* Thug-N-Me Playz Beyonce` - ckeck On it 
<fbn> sohmc: that courier itself could run into errors - I've not thought about that yet until you've mentioned it :)
<frag79> I do have an older card, so I use the legacy package, the strange thing is that the nvidia-glx-config enable doesn't work, i have to edit xorg.config manually, I't running breezy
<sohmc> fbn:: have you considered sym-linking the executibles into your current path?
<frag79> daimond viper 550
<frag79> it is a riva tnt i believe
<sohmc> fbn:: I think you may have inadvertantly created more problems than solved....(I do the same thing all the time)
<fbn> sohmc: You will also need to add /usr/lib/courier/bin and /usr/lib/courier/sbin (for the root user only) to the default PATH - that's what the courier documentation says
<gnomefreak> frag79: did you grab the nvidia-settings also?
<fbn> sohmc: that's why I'm asking for the default path ...
<frag79> Yes but I haven't tried using it yet
<sohmc> fbn:: hmm...well, just to be clear, is courier some sort of mail program?
<deFrysk> frag79, not sure what goes wrong then, I never had probs withit, although it could be breezy does not recognize your moniter or mobo properly
<deFrysk> monitor*
<fbn> sohmc: yes, courier consists of mta, mda, pop3d, imapd
<gnomefreak> frag79: is it safe to assume you restarted X?
<fbn> sohmc: so it's a mail sever not a client
<DoTheRodeo> what would apt-get clean do?
<frag79> Yes, and even tried rebooting
<nm> dotherodeo: man apt-get
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: it will clean you fyftem of packages that are not needed
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, if I upgraded to ff 1.5.0.1 would it make a difference on what plugins I used?
<sohmc> fbn:: I don't think changing your default path for your entire machine is necessary...I'd just make the necessary changes in your ~/.bashrc file and root's ~/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: not really
<slabby> tristanmike, i dont quite know what i did but its installed
<gnomefreak> java plugin is a java plugin
<Protocol1> because I did create a .deb file for java
<Jiv001> hi
<fbn> sohmc: okay I'll try that ... thanks again for your help - appreciate it!
<sohmc> fbn:: changing the default path for your entire machine could pose more problems, at least in my experience
<slabby> tristanmike, im guessing i follow the rest of the guide to set it up for map downloads etc
<sohmc> fbn:: you're welcome
<Protocol1> so i could install at anytime
<Protocol1> i should burn a copy of it actually
<Protocol1> heh
<Jiv001> can I ask what is exactly the difference between ubuntu and  debian ?
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: the 1.5 install instructions tells you how to keep your settings
<Protocol1> ok
<frag79> Also, it I follow the howto to the letter, it wants to install the linux-386 kernel even though i use the 686 one. To get aroun this I install the linux-restricted-modules-686-nvidia-legacy package before all the others
<gnomefreak> Jiv001: ubuntu is updated sooner its released every 6 months
<deFrysk> Jiv001, ubuntu is more user friendly , upgraded every half year thus more recent packageg
<deFrysk> packages
<gnomefreak> and ubuntu is not debian
<max300> hi i cant get my sound to work. Im running ubuntu. Could it be the sound deamon since it works on kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> that doesn't explain him what the difference is ;)
<Nogimics> Anyone know how I can configure fiirestarter firewall in command line pls? I have locked myself out from using VNC
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: it should
<Healot> max300, maybe
<HymnToLife> Nogimics> you can't
<Isildur> max300 your lsmod would be helpful I guess
<HymnToLife> Firestarter is a GTK frontend for iptables
<Jiv001> ok but why everyone choosing ubuntu why not other variants of debian such  as knoppix.. I want to understand
<max300> ok i'll try thx
<gnomefreak> Jiv001: the reasons given above
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know where I can get firefox 1.5.0.1 for ubuntu?  is there a repository that has up to date packages???
<Nogimics> Surely in command line I could disable firestarter then VNC in and configure HymnToLife?
<gnomefreak> isnt knopppix a live cd only?
<Isildur> 1.5 should update automaticly
<frag79> could it be a bug in the 686 kernel? I guess I could try using the 386 kernel.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Lord_Maynoth about ff1.5
<Jiv001> knoppix can be installed on hd too
<ruzgar> gnomefreak that can be installed
<Jiv001> ok
<ruzgar> but i that works not good
<HymnToLife> Nogimics> I don't think so
<Jiv001> so how about the root problem , is it still no root in ubuntu?
<Isildur> but its not what it was designed for
<gnomefreak> 1.5 in breezy will not be updated through breezy
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> it works very good
<Nogimics> Is there an official IRC channel for firestarter?
<HymnToLife> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Healot> yeah... in what repos is ff1.5?
<HymnToLife> ther IS a root
<Storkme> hi, i get this error when trying to burn an iso image to a cdrw in gnomebaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9746
<ruzgar> HymnToLife i mean that is not good for starter like me :)
<gnomefreak> Jiv001: there is no problem with it sud or sudo -i
<HymnToLife> but it is disabled by default
<gnomefreak> sudo*
<Isildur> gnomefreak, but ff has an auto-update function if I'm right
<deFrysk> Healot, its in dapper and never wil be in breezy
<HymnToLife> you can enable it but it's pretty useless
<gnomefreak> Isildur: yes it does
<gnomefreak> Isildur: thats from ff not ubuntu
<Healot> "sudo passwd root" at first login...
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> how is it not good ?
<Jiv001> yes bt can I enter a GUI as root
<HymnToLife> just run the commands
<HymnToLife> efen if you don't understand what they do
<HymnToLife> in the end it will work
<DoTheRodeo> i had to set a passwd for my root account at first
<ruzgar> HymnToLife my monitor is not work properly
<Healot> that will enable "su"
<Isildur> gnomefreak, thats true but who cares?^^
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks but is there a repo which has it?
<deFrysk> Lord_Maynoth, no
<aias_> Nogimics, sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<Nogimics> aias_ i'll try that, thanks
<lim^korea>   
<tristanmike> slabby, sorry, had to step away
<deFrysk> Lord_Maynoth, it would take too many upgraded deps to get a fiferox1.5.deb in breezy going
<gnomefreak> Lord_Maynoth: not in breezy no
<Healot> well.. ff doesn't have update function... not in ubuntu release though
<tristanmike> slabby, so it's installed? and working?
<gnomefreak> the whole page with instructions takes 10 minsutes to do
<Jiv001> what will be the diff. between the alpha release and the official release.. anything to be added?..
<Isildur> Haelot thats true but when you've updated to ff1.5 it has
<lim^korea> where are your from?
<Storkme> hi, i get this error when trying to burn an iso image to a cdrw in gnomebaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9746
<Bennett> automatix installs firefox 1.5.0.1
<gnomefreak> Jiv001: not as of now no
<gnomefreak> dont use automatix
<deFrysk> Healot, the packages in a stable version of ubuntu are frozen meaning no upgrades will be added
<HymnToLife> Storkme> use k3b ;)
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Jiv001> ok so it has the latest gnome ?
<frag79> does anyone have nvidia driver working with the 686 kernel and modules
<Storkme> HymnToLife, k3b doesn't work either :\
<deFrysk> Healot, only for security reasons there might be an upgrade
<gnomefreak> Jiv001: it will right now its got the beta
<Jiv001> ok i wana download it any bittorrent link ?
<slabby> tristanmike, yes working, just no sound atm == following the guide
<Healot> lim^korea, : hanguk saram imnikka?
<Lord_Maynoth> I downloaded an autopackage of FireFox 1.5 and its up and running
<Nogimics> aias_Worked a treat, thank you
<Lord_Maynoth> that was easy
<topyli> Jiv001: ubuntu always has the latest gnome. the unstable ubuntu versions have unstable gnome versions
<Healot> yeah... it's cumbersome update for FF in ubuntu release
<chibifs> Hey everyone, I'm back! :D
<Healot> the latest 1.0.7 release for breezy is quite stable..
<aias_> Nogimics, yw
<Nogimics> :)
<gnomefreak> Lord_Maynoth: what autopackage?
<tristanmike> slabby, good to see running, not so good with the sound, I didn't have any troubles, so i'm sorry to hear
<tristanmike> slabby, you may also have to manually update punkbuster
<lim^korea> Healot, Yes
<slabby> tristanmike, do you do it the same as with would with the "W" word
<chibifs> That dirty thing with the unsupported hardware is over. Couldn't wait 'til dappers release to switch back to ubuntu, so I grabbed up an old netinstall cd and went with it.
<tristanmike> slabby, I wouldn't know ;)
<chibifs> :D
<slabby> tristanmike, k
<chibifs> Now, my questions are two: First, does anyone know where they wacom driver for xorg went? I had to dig out an old mouse because it's missing.
<tristanmike> slabby, when i tried to sign on to a pb server, it kicked me cause my pb was out of date, I went to the pb site and downloaded appropriate file and it worked "eventually"
<slabby> tristanmike, i dont like the "eventually"
<chibifs> Second, I'm running XGL server right now, does anyone with experience with it know if I can display other 3d somehow? glxgears shows no picture.
<tristanmike> slabby, well, the second time
<savon> some one nows how to fix the fullscreen bugg in mplayer?
<tristanmike> slabby, i'm still pretty new so i think i flubbed the first time
<slabby> tristanmike, usually you just execute the pbweb.x86 file inside the pb folder
<Healot> the package of FF from mozilla site?
<Healot> they don't have amd64 port...
<Healot> rather package it from source...
<tristanmike> slabby, really? lemme see if there is one
<DoTheRodeo> how do you compile a cpp file with gcc?
<slabby> tristanmike, there is one on mine but i cant run it
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: g++file.cpp -o file
<tristanmike> slabby, why?
* burning_bronx whistles
<lim^korea> good night freenode user -from korea
<gnomefreak> g++ file.cpp -o file
<burning_bronx> how are you today, fellas?
<slabby> tristanmike, have a look at it and tell me how you would run it
<IdleOne> good morning everybody!  I did an expert install last night ( dont ask why ) in any case it ask me to set a root password so i did and then to set a user and password . How do I add the reg user to sudoers?
<DoTheRodeo> what about the libs and stuff?
<tristanmike> slabby, where's it at? /usr/local/games/et?
<DoTheRodeo> do you have to inlcude em?
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: is this a program you wrote?
<HymnToLife> IdleOne> add it to the admin group
<DoTheRodeo> yeah
<gilbert> hi
<gilbert> people
<slabby> tristanmike, well mines is ~/enemy-territory/pb
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: did you add them to the code?
<DoTheRodeo> actually its my template
<gilbert> anybody can help me
<Lord_Maynoth> doesn't firefox 1.5.1 autoupdate or is that just the windows version?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<gilbert> wer i can download a driver order to work my webcam creative
<gilbert> #ubuntu
<slabby> tristanmike, or /home/[NAME] /enemy-territory/pb
<gilbert> #ubuntu /j
<DoTheRodeo> well, i have my written code named: calcpla.cpp
<slabby> tristanmike, then its called pbweb.x86
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: that is the command to compile it. if you didnt include# them thats not the compiler fault
<tristanmike> slabby, hmm, I don't have it
<slabby> tristanmike, you must a have a folder named pb
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: g++ calcpla.cpp -o calcpla
<DoTheRodeo> its #include
<gilbert> how can i work my camera in ubuntu
<DoTheRodeo> i have the #includes included
<gilbert> how can i get a driver
<HymnToLife> !camera
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<slabby> tristanmike, inside et folder
<tristanmike> slabby, yeah, but it's not there, it's in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/blah
<IdleOne> HymnToLife,  reg user UID is 1000 is this what I want?
<DoTheRodeo> i mean ive included it in the code
<tristanmike> slabby, did you use default install directory?
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: than run the compile command
<slabby> tristanmike, i think so
<HymnToLife> no IdleOne
<gilbert> hellow how can i get a driver on my camera
<gilbert> ubuntu
<tristanmike> slabby, better question, did you change anything during the install?
<gilbert> creative type of camera
<HymnToLife> by memory, you have to run useraddusername admin as root
<slabby> tristanmike, dont think so
<tristanmike> slabby, hmmm, funny
<HymnToLife> useradd username admin*
<slabby> tristanmike, try a search for pbweb.x86
<gnomefreak> for future refference bring programming questions to 3ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> HymnToLife,  could you tell what UID I want to be able to use sudo with reg user?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic even
<tristanmike> slabby, i said i found it, but it's in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/pb
<HymnToLife> what d'you mean ?
<a0> I installed bittorrent + -gui, but it does not appear in the gnome menu. how can I start it?
<HymnToLife> you can run sudo with whatever user that is in the admin group
<Healot> muahaha
<gilbert> anybody knows about installation of webcam
<gilbert> ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !webcam
<ubotu> somebody said webcam was now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gilbert about webcam
<Healot> using the default /etc/sudoers...
<ruzgar> i have installed the sun java debian package
<slabby> tristanmike, ok now how would you run that?
<ruzgar> *have downloaded
<ruzgar> how can i install now
<ruzgar> wit synaptic
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: is it a .deb?
<ruzgar> yes
<ompaul> !tell ruzgar about javadeb
<gilbert> hi
<IdleOne> gnomefreak,  morning ! can you tell me how to add user to admin group?
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: sudo dpkg - file.deb
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> browse to the dir where the .bin file is
<gilbert> anybody her knows about webcam setup
<gilbert> ubuntu
<ompaul> gnomefreak, do that again :P
<ruzgar> ok t'll try
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: not sure never had to do it but i would try users/groups in your system menu
<HymnToLife> and run chomd +x filename .bin && ./filename.bin
<marcin`> hi all
<ompaul> ruzgar, he has to do that again
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg -i fiole.deb
<gnomefreak> file*
<Lord_Maynoth> how do you run automatix
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<gnomefreak> put all 3 together you will get it right sonner or later lol
<tristanmike> slabby, anyway, to run it, cd to the folder, and try "./pbweb.x86"
<marcin`> could someone tell me how to add my account to some group from commandline?
<a0> I installed bittorrent + -gui, but it does not appear in the gnome menu. how can I start it?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: they have been sugesting that and ubuntuguide all morning
<gnomefreak> Lord_Maynoth: you dont
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ask where it is being prompted from :)
<pawsilver> hi there!  I'm using edubuntu on my Compaq nx 5000!  How do i get the blue tooth working?
<tristanmike> slabby, but see if it's executeable
<slabby> tristanmike, ok
<ompaul> Lord_Maynoth, where did you get the "automatix" info?
<slabby> tristanmike, it should be
<pawsilver> My cellphone asks for a password?  What is it?  where would I go to set it on the notebook?
<slabby> tristanmike, in the "W" it is a batch script i believe
<aias_> marcin`, sudo addurer <user> <group>
<aias_> *adduser :)
<tristanmike> slabby, lol, cool
<gnomefreak> ompaul: Bennett
<Lord_Maynoth> http://beerorkid.com/automatix/
<ompaul> Lord_Maynoth, where were you pointed to get there?
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<Lord_Maynoth> google cache
<ompaul> ooch
<slabby> tristanmike, works for me, auto-update pb :P
<ruzgar> gnomefreak console says "dpkg: need an action option
<ruzgar> "
<Lord_Maynoth> autopackage of Firefox works fine too
<tristanmike> slabby, sweet
<slabby> tristanmike, i think its working
<Healot> gnome-btdownload >> a0
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<tristanmike> slabby, the file i got from pb was to do all my games (AA and ET)
<slabby> tristanmike, just need to get my sound working now
<tristanmike> slabby, sweet
<ompaul> Bennett, have you been fixing the results of automatix for the last year and a bit?
<slabby> tristanmike, looks like it might not be connecting to the server actually
<Bennett> I'm not sure what you mean, but i woudl have to say no, why do you ask
<a0> Healot: thx
<slabby> tristanmike, i never liked AA really, need to try to get my sound working next :)
<Healot> pawsilver, just enter any password, but the password must be the same in your cell and Linux
<slabby> tristanmike, it is working just bit slow
<slabby> tristanmike, one job down :) just my sound now
<Healot> just enter '1' on your cell, and then when it prompts your Linux, just enter '1' (without the quote)
<gnomefreak> Bennett: automatix has borked alot of systems that we fix in here we dont _ever_ recommend it
<tristanmike> slabby,  try adjusting video card settings
<pawsilver> How do I set the linux password?
<Bennett> oh i see, it works ok for me
<ompaul> Bennett, since I have been here I have seen it break machines, please don't advertise it thansk
<slabby> tristanmike, for sound ?
<Healot> youi don't
<ryanakca> pawsilver: you can go passwd in the terminal
<DoTheRodeo> passwd <user>
<Bennett> ok
<pawsilver> Is it the same as my username and password at start up?
<slabby> tristanmike, i have latest ATI drivers
<tristanmike> slabby, no silly, to speed things up
<ruzgar> gnomefreak thanks a alot
<slabby> tristanmike, lol
<DoTheRodeo> if you want to change a user's password
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: yw
<tristanmike> slabby, ati, say no more
<slabby> tristanmike, why??
<tristanmike> slabby, me no fan of ati
<slabby> tristanmike, lol i lurv them
<Healot> pawsilver, just enter any number on your cell, and the same number at your linux box, Bluetooth util should prompt you after you enter it on your cell...
<LoCusF> its 12345
<LoCusF> by default
<slabby> tristanmike, got to get food in a min, cheers for your help
<tristanmike> slabby, nvidia "better" for Linux
<tristanmike> slabby, anytime
<Healot> just entering '1' on both pc and cell works fine
<slabby> tristanmike, you in here often?
<tristanmike> slabby, a bit
<slabby> tristanmike, may see you around
<frag79> Thanks for the suggestions, I guess I will install the drivers the old fashioned way
<slabby> tristanmike, i live in here atm, only had ubuntu installed about 2 days
<tristanmike> slabby, hope so, good luck with et and i might see you on
<Protocol1> gnomefreak, I have downloaded limewire that required java...could that be a conflict?
<slabby> tristanmike, i help host a clan, so could post you ip sometime
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: i dont think so but nothing is ever that cut and dry
<slabby> tristanmike, then see how good you really are :p
<tristanmike> slabby, fair enough, see you on the battlefield
<slabby> tristanmike, :P
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: ive never used limewire
<slabby> tristanmike, cya
<pawsilver> thanx!  But its asking for a complex password on linux! can my cell do alpha numerical passwords?
<Protocol1> gnomefreak I even updaed my ff 1.5 to 1.5.0.1
<Healot> no... not on the cell, pawal
<Healot> no... not on the cell, pawsilver
<Protocol1> and still the same issue
<Protocol1> it says that java is enabled but no cigar
<Healot> jsut enter the same numeric password.... on the linux box, as you did on the cell...
<Healot> you don't need much of security on bluetooth devices... well at least at home
<dmhouse|hwk> hi guys. which package(s) should i install to get windows fonts (e.g. georgia, times new roman)?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dmhouse|hwk about fonts
<pawsilver> it wont accept a numeric password on linux:  Keep getting error -->  Bad password to simple
<dmhouse|hwk> thanks gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> yw
<frag79> one more question, do the nvidia drivers make video playback any faster or just 3d apps? videos seem a little slow
<Healot> here is what I did, pawsilver
<gilbert> the easycam cant detect my webcamera
<Healot> did you edit the /etc/rfcomm.conf file yet?
<gilbert> my easycam cant detect my webcamera
<Protocol1> i think i should take it easy on myself
<gnomefreak> gilbert: that would mean that you most likely need drivers for it than (manual install)
<Healot> ok... start at the bottom of it...
<Protocol1> Im waiting for dappers release too
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<Protocol1> well offficial release that is
<gnomefreak> 2 months well little less
<ompaul> Protocol1, please take the chat to #
<ompaul> ubuntu-offtopic
<Healot> if you haven't install ubuntu/edubuntu's bluetooth Manager/File Sharing... then, we'll do the cli thingie
<gnomefreak> brb
<pawsilver> no
<Healot> 1) run 'hciconfig'
<Healot> 2) 'hcitool scan' >> it will list any bluetooh device around your adapter...
<pawsilver> I have installed the bluetooth manager/File Sharing Healot
<Healot> then, use it, pawsilver
<Healot> would be easier
<pawsilver> how?  It opens up a window and thats it
<Healot> click on file -> Scan?
<Healot> see if any device around
<robin_> I was kicked for what ?
<pawsilver> It picks up the phone!  Even gives me the name of the phone!  But thats it
<Healot> ok...
<pawsilver> From my phone it picks up the laptop and then asks for the password and I don't know what to type
<Healot> there supposed to be some menu... when you click right on the bluetooth item?
<ompaul> robin_, when?
<Healot> type '1'
<Healot> and then it will prompt your linux box, enter the same '1' all over
<robin_> about 15 hours ago
<pawsilver> no there is no right click menu
<ompaul> na the network discentgrated
<Healot> easy...
<robin_> ok
<ompaul> freenode died during a reconfig
<ompaul> robin_, look at the amount of users here we are down by 200
<pawsilver> No still no right click menu??
<gnomefreak> he fix the exploit issue? (reason for upgrade to server)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no idea, don't think so
<gnomefreak> i havent seen any this am thats why i asked
<Healot> pawsilver, there isn't any :)
<aias_> ompaul, out of curiosity, did you notice how many people came right back on afterwards?
<ompaul> aias_, we were up to 200 fast enough
<Healot> well, I have not interest in bots... i like chatting by myself...
<steinar> Who sent me te link for upgrading to firefox 1.5 ?? can u send again please ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell steinar about ff1.5
<ompaul> !tell steinar about ff1.5
* ompaul pours gnomefreak a cup of coffee
<shivan> some1 german her ?
<gnomefreak> ty sir
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<shivan> need help with ubuntu. Pls help :)
<ompaul> !help
<gnomefreak> what is the command to see the people in here?
<shivan> !help
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<johndarkhorse> nickrud: sneaking around under the radar?
<ompaul> johndarkhorse, you tell 'im :)
<shivan> I have a GForce 5200 FX Graphiccard, Ive downloaded the driver but I dont know how to install it. (sry for my bad english)
<nickrud> johndarkhorse, no, I got popped by the netsplit, and came in as my alter-ego. I didn't really notice :)
<gnomefreak> we are down by alot :(
<ompaul> !tell shivan about nvidia
<ompaul> shivan, have a look at the message from the bot
<gnomefreak> shivan: i just did that card its simple
<shivan> Im a Linux noob^^
<gnomefreak> shivan: are you on breezy or dapper?
<shivan> Its the first time I am working with it
<DoTheRodeo> whatd 'sudo apt-get clean' do again?
<pawsilver> Hey Healot,  I got the phone in the manager program but it doesn'y allow me to do anything,  I've tried double clikcking right short cut and properties all of which do not respond???
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: its clean useless files cache off sys
<jojosan_Ubuntu> hi people
<ompaul>  clean  clean clears out  the  local  repository  of  retrieved  packag
<jojosan_Ubuntu> I'm running Ubuntu on Debian :)
<jojosan_Ubuntu> Chroot rock \o/
<jojosan_Ubuntu> (as Ubuntu does often)
<DoTheRodeo> i just did it, and it freed me 300MB
<DoTheRodeo> wtf?
<ompaul> DoTheRodeo, the obvious man apt-get
<nickrud> DoTheRodeo, it removed any packages that have been downloaded to/var/cache/apt/archives that are not currently in use
<funkyHat> How can I use john to crack a single md5 encoded password?
<jojosan_Ubuntu> funkyHat, by emptying your /etc/passwd and letting only the good password availab
<Healot> DoTheRodeo, it clears the repos list...
<jojosan_Ubuntu> e
<DoTheRodeo> im cleaning coz i have only have 2GB out of 5GB
<pawsilver> My cellphone gives me the error message Unable to pair with laptop
<DoTheRodeo> i cant survive with 2GB
<ompaul> pawsilver, return to vendor
<funkyHat> jojosan_Ubuntu, passwords aren't stored in passwd
<ubuntu> m
<jojosan_Ubuntu> funkyHat, then in /etc/shadow
<nickrud> DoTheRodeo, err, I described  autoclean, sorry
<jojosan_Ubuntu> well, now let's update to dapper drake :)
* gnomefreak wants to know how you know how much it cleaned mine never told me
<Healot> meaning, you remove all the extra packages list
<pawsilver> lol! Vendor doesn't support linux
<penguin42>  <shock>
<ompaul> jojosan_Ubuntu, so before you do go to #ubuntu+1
<Healot> pawsilver, try googling for Linux Bluetooth, or Linux GPRS
<funkyHat> jojosan_Ubuntu, ok then, I'll use shadow as a template to put the hash in
<pawsilver> ok!  Thanx I'll try that
<pawsilver> Thanx for the help!  Much appreciated
<ompaul> pawsilver, do the community a favour and return to vendor and complain "nicely"
<Healot> I cannot dump you with command line, pawsilver...
<Healot> if you;re willing to join me in a private channel, i think i can clear things up
<jojosan_Ubuntu> mmm
<pawsilver> Yes thanx Healot
<jojosan_Ubuntu> I can't get a gnome-terminal running
<pawsilver> that will be great
<jojosan_Ubuntu> "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<hanasaki> what option tells apt-get to reinstall a package and overwrite Everythign even if some config or .lib  .so files already exist?
<Healot> pawsilver, let's join #bluetooth
<jojosan_Ubuntu> apitude reinstall
<jojosan_Ubuntu> or aptitude purge and aptitude install
<pawsilver> ok thanx
<jojosan_Ubuntu> apt-get sucks
<chaumurky> hey guys "listen" is available again with breezy/dapper debs!
<chaumurky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126080
<jojosan_Ubuntu> I mean, you should use aptitude
<hanasaki> jojosan_Ubuntu:  lo
<hanasaki> jojosan_Ubuntu:  walk me thru it..? i never used aptitute
<Healot> apt-get is the base installer, all other install interfaces depends on apt-get :)
<jojosan_Ubuntu> hanasaki, it's just the same options as apt-get
<hanasaki> i like the command line
<jojosan_Ubuntu> aptitude install cmatrix for example
<jojosan_Ubuntu> I use only command line apps normally
<hanasaki> ok.. so how do i use aptitute to do that
<hanasaki> reinstall does not overwrite manually updated files
<gnomefreak> sudo aptitude <command>
<jojosan_Ubuntu> aptitude purge software
<jojosan_Ubuntu> and then aptitude install software is okay
<pawsilver> join #bluetooth
<pawsilver> what do i type to join a channal again?
<gnomefreak> pawsilver: /join #channel
<Healot> ... /join #bluetooth
<pawsilver> thanx
<pawsilver> thanx I'm there Healot
<trigx300> hi i installed my nvidia card using the packegs found in synaptic but i cant get my sli enabled and i cant get the screen resolution higher then 1024x768
<trigx300> can anyone help me
<trigx300> ??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell trigx300 about fixres
<hanasaki> ok.. so why use aptitude when apt-get does the same thing and aptitude is built on it
<damian_> does xfce have desktop icons? im trying it only thing i couldnt work out and didnt like
<kemik> hanasaki: why use synaptic when it's built atop of apt-get etc...
<kemik> hanasaki: the user-interface!
<hanasaki> kemik:  lol but he is tell ing me to use it from the command line ..
<Buildscharacter> Is there anywhere to go on the net for very basic newbie help? For someone that's never used Linux before? Thoughts?
<kemik> not that i care much for either synaptic or aptitude
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: aptitude handles downloads better but it really doesnt make a difference
<hanasaki> cuaes i like apt-get and the cmd line
<hanasaki> k
<hanasaki> thanks gnomefreak
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<gnomefreak> Buildscharacter: what linux distro?
<damian_> does xfce have desktop icons? im trying it only thing i couldnt work out and didnt like.
<kemik> gnomefreak: how does aptitude handle DL's better ?
<Chousuke> actuallty, apt-get and aptitude are both built on top of APT.
<Chousuke> which is a library.
<gnomefreak> kemik: dont remember i would have to man it again
<damian_> does xfce have desktop icons? im trying it only thing i couldnt work out and didnt like.
<hanasaki> hehe yup Chousuke
<gnomefreak> damian_: open synaptic and search for xfce
<kemik> gnomefreak: dont then. i'll doit myself
<damian_> ?
<ompaul> Buildscharacter, docs.ubuntu.com
<damian_> hows that answer my question
<GeistDerZeit> Something really strange happened to me. The partition were i put the home of my system got corrupted and the usual fsck on startup detected and suposedly fixed it. But at the login screen i found that the sound was extremely low. I tried to hear different sound archives and they all play ok. However the highest setting in the volume bar produces a output much lower than before. I've no idea of what is happening. Any suggestion?
<damian_> does xfce have desktop icons? im trying it only thing i couldnt work out and didnt like.
<kemik> GeistDerZeit: try alsa-mixer and raise the mastervolume/PCM
<kemik> if you're using alsa... ;)
<GeistDerZeit> Thanks... yes, i'm using alsa
<kemik> or was it alsamixer
<trigx300> gnomefreak, i tried that already but nothing
<damian_> btw this bitchx sucks why am i suing it
<damian_> using
<kemik> damian_: irrsi is slightly better
<kemik> damian_: but really, xchat is way better :)
<kemik> *irssi
<damian_> yeah
<damian_> was just trying this dont see what the fuss is all about
<filles> zer
<filles> ffds
<filles> rep
<johndarkhorse> <sigh>
<ompaul> !good morning
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !morning
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<elkbuntu> ubotu sooo needs those entries
<ubotu> elkbuntu: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<johndarkhorse> <sigh>
<elkbuntu> hehe
<GeistDerZeit> Thanks again! It was really the alsamixer settings that changed. Now it's all right. One more added to my trouble-shoot how-to.
<IAmAI> Hello.
<damian_> how do i register with services/
<DoTheRodeo> why fbsd not considered linux?
<gnomefreak> damian_: with freenode?
<DoTheRodeo> coz its a kernel?
<damian_> yeah
<Kr4t05> Does Ubuntu (or Linux in general) employ any sort of DDO to it's hard disks?
<gnomefreak> damian_: /msg nickserv register password
<gnomefreak> replace password with yours
<DoTheRodeo> so it means, you can't run Xserver and stuff on it?
<IAmAI> Can anyone help me troubleshoot an error with gksudo?
<Healot> dd0?
<ompaul> DoTheRodeo, cos it is different, and has a different licence
<gnomefreak> IAmAI: does it open after the error?
<DoTheRodeo> how is different?
<max-power> thanks
<Kr4t05> Because, I'm using an old tower as a server, and it had the 8GB Limit in the BIOS, however, Ubuntu is able to see the full 15GB of HDD space
<DoTheRodeo> i don't see no diff most cmd are the same
<bunniears> hi guys
<gnomefreak> hi
<Ribs> Kr4t05: There is a kernel workaround which describes exactly what you're saying... but I do not know the method it uses.
<Ribs> Kr4t05: So, it's a Linux thing, not a Ubuntu thing
<Kr4t05> Ribs: Sweet
<Kr4t05> I lurve Linux!
<bunniears> can someone help please
<Kr4t05> :D
<ompaul> DoTheRodeo, most - the kernel is build in a different way, please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<max-power> can  i safely get rid of gnome and all its programs?
<Ribs> And Mr Gates would have you believe Linux isn't any good with old hardware ;)
<gnomefreak> bunniears: what can we do for you
<bunniears> well, i have installed ubuntu as a server, with the server command
<bunniears> and i have now installed xubuntu
<IAmAI> gnomefreak: If I try 'gksudo gedit .profile' I get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/585058
<bunniears> how can i get to the add/remove users program?
<max-power> can  i safely get rid of gnome and all its programs?
<max-power> can  i safely get rid of gnome and all its programs?
<max-power> can  i safely get rid of gnome and all its programs?
<LjL> IAmAI: uhm perhaps try with a simple "sudo"
<gnomefreak> IAmAI: did you try sudo?
<IAmAI> Yes. I broke my login by using it with 'kate'.
<Ribs> max-power: Repeating your question in such a manner will only get you banned.
<gnomefreak> if you editing a file its nomarlly text sudo will do it
<LjL> max-power: can you safely ask your question once? yes.
<IAmAI> gnomefreak: Apparently I shouldn't use 'sudo' with GUI apps.#
<lian> anyone able to help me with write access with ntfs for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> IAmAI: right
<IAmAI> gnomefreak: I used to, until I broke my login.
<johndarkhorse> lian: writing to ntfs is a dangerous activity
<gnomefreak> IAmAI: like for synaptic you would use gksudo
<LjL> IAmAI: that's why gksudo exists i suppose - but then, i'll admit to always using sudo for GUI apps :)
<ftwig> ime having a problem setting up php4/mysql5/apache2.  When php tries to connect to MySQL I get 'Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect()' any ideas?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell IAmAI about kdesu
<lian> so ive heard, john
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell IAmAI about gksudo
<LjL> max-power: anyway you can, depending on how you're going to do it. there are a few programs, i think, that bear some relationship to Gnome, but are also included in Kubuntu
<IAmAI> johndarkhorse: ubotu has told me all about it, except how to make it work.
<LjL> max-power: i think removing "libgnome2-0" would be relatively safe
<IAmAI> I know how it's 'supposed' to work, but it isn't.
<johndarkhorse> lian: if you are all set to clear your system of ntfs partitions, you may edit your fstab
<bunniears> *puppy dog eyes*
<proxosi> hi anyone know about domain fowarding / webhost here?
<HappyFool> i'd use debfoster to remove gnome; keep only say kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> bunniears: what ubuntu version do you have?
<ompaul> max-power, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome
<bunniears> gnomefreak, 5.10
<gnomefreak> bunniears: it should be in the settings or tools menu
<ompaul> max-power, might be faster to reinstall
<gnomefreak> they didnt backport xfce did they?
<enkrav> Hello, when I do ctrl-- in Firefox it shrinks fonts correctly, but id does not have any effect on the *printed/printpreview* page whatsoever.
<sumac> wats popin peeps
<bunniears> gnomefreak, it's not, i've looked :( :/
* LjL would rather remove the code Gnome libraries... but i guess other options will work as well or better
<gnomefreak> cool
<sumac> who wants to chat den
<johndarkhorse> sumac: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gnomefreak> bunniears: is the menu ona  right click or is it in the panel?
<enkrav> so, anybody knows how to print with smaller fonts? Openoffice on 5.10 crashes everytime I paste something in, and abiword doesn't copy images
<sumac> ooohhhhh    wat
<bunniears> gnomefreak, a panel at the bottom
<Howbag> Anyone know what could be wrong when the sound just stops working after a while? (not mute or lowered volume)
<sumac> whos joined wat
<LjL> sumac: this is a channel exclusively dedicated to Ubuntu support. you can join the -offtopic channel, there you can falk "freely"
<LjL> sumac: typing   /join #ubuntu-offtopic   will get you there
<sumac> please hat
<gnomefreak> ok if you click the menu in system do you see gnome anything?
<johndarkhorse> sumac: #ubuntu is for help and support of Ubuntu linux. #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sumac> bye bye peeps
<sumac> goodbyye
<HappyFool> tata
<LjL> (how's he talking?)
<TomTom_> hi sir, how can i change the hostname of my computer ?
<gnomefreak> bunniears: if you see gnome there might be an arrow next to it and it will bring up gnome-control
<johndarkhorse> TomTom_: 'man hostname'
<bunniears> gnomefreak, its the xfce one
<LjL> !tell TomTom_ about hostname
<HappyFool> also, make sure you add your new hostname to /etc/hosts *first*, or sudo will break
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> TomTom_: take a little care! i once advised someone to simply edit /etc/hostname, and that was *NOT* a good idea
<gnomefreak> bunniears: ok than it should be in xfce control im not on xfce atm im trying to do this by memory and its hard
<gnomefreak> ok hold on ill switch wm
<johndarkhorse> someone should tell gnomefreak about irssi+screen
<cppnewbie> hey everyone, i reinstalled ubuntu with 64 bit edition. afaik support for 32 bit apps right now isnt there. how can i get 32 bit apps back on?
<LjL> cppnewbie: install qemu
<LjL> cppnewbie: just kidding :)
<TomTom_> i'm french so i don't understand everything :)
<cppnewbie> lol
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> it has been said that fr is Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais
<johannes_> any 1 know how to install Yanc i ubuntu?
<cppnewbie> so how do i install and run 32 bit apps now?
<Protocol2> has there been any kernel updates lately?
<cppnewbie> afaik something called 32 bit chroot or something?
<Frogzoo> Protocol2: nope noafaik
<Protocol2> official ones i meant
<sumac> wats ubuntu
<LjL> cppnewbie: i would love to know 'cause that would mean i'd have a 64 bit processor. but i don't :-)
<LjL> sumac: it's a Linux distribution
<Frogzoo> Protocol2: 2.6.12.10 - 686 - been that way for 4 weeks
<ftwig> ime having a problem setting up php4/mysql5/apache2.  When php tries to connect to MySQL I get 'Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect()' any ideas?
<sumac> oooohhhhh
<cppnewbie> well LjL, in 32 bit ubuntu there was kde. here there isnt kde. no way to get it then? :S
<Protocol2> ok cool
<Protocol2> thats what I run
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sumac> is this a bissness thing
<markl> is the 686 kernel best for the amd64 processors?  i am using 386 now
<LjL> cppnewbie: no kde in the 64 bit version? that seems strange
<rysiek|pl> !tell sumac about ubuntu
<markl> 3500+
<sumac> if oit is then im off
<cppnewbie> well LjL at least not in synaptic as kde
<LjL> sumac: it's what?
<cppnewbie> what other name does it have
<enkrav> I found a bug, Printing with two pages on one physical page does not work. Is it just me?
<sumac> im off
<bunniears> wb gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty
<rysiek|pl> !tell rysiek|pl about awards
<ftwig> sumac:http://www.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> cppnewbie: you should always hit kde by installing "kubuntu-desktop". but really, i don't know anything about the 64 bit version, it just hits me as strange that no kde is there
<sumac> good bye by the way im only 11
<gnomefreak> ok when you bring menu up you will see xfce
<gnomefreak> with an arrow
<LjL> sumac: you meant if it's a business thing? i.e. commercial? then no it isn't
<bunniears> yep
<Protocol2> gnomefreak, if i remove all KDE file manually from synaptic will it mess up anything on my gnome?
<sumac> is this just chat
<gnomefreak> bunniears: go to systems
<bunniears> gnomefreak, yeah
<johndarkhorse> sumac: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic please and chat away
<Protocol2> i dont really care for kde
<gnomefreak> bunniears: the last one in the systems menu on mine is users and groups
<LjL> sumac: nope, not really, we only help people with Ubuntu here...
<sumac> where should i type it
<bunniears> gnomefreak, it's not there at all :S
<LjL> sumac: right here
<Protocol2> I installed it a few weeks ago but I am trying to find an easy way to uninstall it
<gnomefreak> ok bunniears let me look through mone see if anything is the same as it used to be
<bunniears> gnomefreak, i only have 4 in there, the last one being fstab mount..
<lian> johndarkhorse, so ill only have to change from default to RW in fstab to enable  write for my ntfsdisk ?
<bunniears> thanks gnomefreak
<Frogzoo> lian: ntfs write isn't stable
<gnomefreak> and you want add remove users right bunniears ?
<LjL> Frogzoo, lian: and that's an understatement i guess
<bunniears> gnomefreak, Yepp
<sumac> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lian> how unstable is it?
<LjL> sumac: no --     /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frogzoo> lian: it's pretty alpha
<LjL> sumac: with the / slash and # pound
<sumac> oooohhhhh
<johndarkhorse> lian: you may lose your ntfs partition
<rysiek|pl> lian, Frogzoo: well, there is a way of writing to ntfs... with M$'s drivers! :)
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec
<HymnToLife> lian > it can just mess up your windows partition but who cares about them ?
<sumac> wt a pound sign
<Frogzoo> rysiek|pl: using Paragon's solution ?
<LjL> sumac: # is a pound sign... or at least that's how i call it in english
<rysiek|pl> what was it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> bunniears: do you have the debian menu it will say apps with arrow than games so on and so forth?
<sumac> are u lot computer whizzes or summat
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=sumac@*.nott.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
<Frogzoo> sumac: nope - we just hang out here when the bus shelter's full
<bunniears> gnomefreak, no, i dont think so
<ompaul> sumac, you were asked to move to the other channel I will kick youif you persist
<LjL> sumac: join #ubuntu-offtopic for talking about that sort of things, please. really, or you'll be kicked out of here :-(
<rysiek|pl> Frogzoo, lian: consider these: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captive_NTFS
<cppnewbie> no ljl kubuntu-desktop isnt it
<cppnewbie> *in
<rysiek|pl> Frogzoo, lian: works fine for me
<gnomefreak> bunniears: do you see apps ata ll in the xfce menu?
<gnomefreak> at all*
* LjL guesses he was just a troll... but...
<cppnewbie> lol
<lian> ok, i will. thanks
<rysiek|pl> no prob
* LjL anyway doesn't quite think 11 years old should be on IRC. maybe he's just an antique though =)
<bunniears> gnomefreak, when i click on the menu i get: Editors, Graphics, Internet, Multimedia, Office, Settings, System, Utilities and Applications.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* bunniears agress LjL 
<gnomefreak> ok under utilities do you see user accounts admin
<bunniears> no :(
<gnomefreak> it has to be somewher ein your menu im not on same version they changed so much :(
<LjL> cppnewbie: the Kubuntu Breezy release page says they do have an Intel 64-bit build
<bunniears> gnomefreak, is it possible that its not installed?
<cppnewbie> well LjL its not on synaptic however
<gnomefreak> and mines broken!!!!!!!!!
<bunniears> gnomefreak, because i installed as server
<johndarkhorse> cppnewbie: use the amd64 arch
<rsocha> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<cppnewbie> which is? :S
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=pwn3r@*.bc.hsia.telus.net]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> bunniears: xubuntu-desktop should have given you it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cppnewbie> johndarkhorse what is the amd64 arch? :P
<bunniears> gnomefreak, i did: sudo apt-get install xbuntu-desktop gdm
<johndarkhorse> cppnewbie: the one you download for 64-bit machines
* rsocha has one. And he sure wish he didn't.
<cppnewbie> heh
<gnomefreak> bunniears: that is fine
<cppnewbie> problem is
<cppnewbie> where do i download it from
<cppnewbie> :D
<gnomefreak> bunniears: do you have a graphical package tool?
<gnomefreak> like synaptic?
<bunniears> gnomefreak, gQview?
<smile> hi
<ritalin> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-202-155-120.client.insightBB.com]  by Ubugtu
* ritalin was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<gnomefreak> nice set up
<LjL> cppnewbie: i do see kde amd64 packages in the repositories...
<cppnewbie> strange
<cppnewbie> y cant i c them? :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: i don't know really. but see here for example http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim/
<rysiek|pl> cppnewbie: try doing: apt-get update
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> if you just installed from CD, that will be it
<cppnewbie> well i just did
<HymnToLife> for KDE please use that repo instead : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<cppnewbie> apt-get itself wont work
<cppnewbie> gives me an error about a lock
<cppnewbie> sudo apt-get worx however
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> close Synaptic
<cppnewbie> i have
<rysiek|pl> right, ma bad, sorry :)
<HymnToLife> before running apt-get
<LjL> cppnewbie: close synaptic, and use sudo
<HymnToLife> you can run only one of them t  time
<cppnewbie> i have closed synaptic
<HymnToLife> well
<cppnewbie> and if i dont use sudo
<cppnewbie> thats what i get
<rysiek|pl> cppnewbie: maybe close synaptic? :] 
<HymnToLife> yoou still have an apt-get or synaptic proces running
<cppnewbie> i have closed synaptiiiic!
<HymnToLife> or dpkg
<cppnewbie> well actuall
<cppnewbie> y
<cppnewbie> the only thing thats open right now
<HymnToLife> have a look in the processes table ;)
<cppnewbie> is a terminal that doesnt do anything, xchat and firefox
<rysiek|pl> well, then maybe you should close synaptic?..
<HappyFool> perhaps a stale lockfile?
<rysiek|pl> ok, no more ;)
<cppnewbie> cough cough cough cough
<cppnewbie> :D
<cppnewbie> where do i c the processes table
* LjL thinks he should close synaptic and use sudo.
<LjL> cppnewbie: ps aux
<cppnewbie> i have closed synaptic yall. whats gotten into you
<cppnewbie> :D
<cppnewbie> and what am i looking for right now? :S
<gnomefreak> bunniears: under accessories do you see xfce appfinder?
* rysiek|pl thinks he heard somewhere that one needs to close synaptic before using apt-get
<cppnewbie> a dpkg, synaptic or something else app running? :S
<HymnToLife> a process named synaptic
<LjL> cppnewbie: nothing sorry. well have you tried closing synaptic? you're looking for anything with "apt" in it, or synaptic
<HymnToLife> or apt-get or aptitude or dpkg
<HymnToLife> and killl it
<LjL> cppnewbie: try even     ps aux | grep -i "apt\|syn"
<cppnewbie> I HAVE CLOSED SYNAPTIC!!!!! :D and no apt-get or dpkg aint active
<cppnewbie> wait lemme c
<bunniears> gnomefreak, YES!!
<LjL> (erm well actually the name "synaptic" *contains* apt... uh=)
<gnomefreak> bunniears: :) search in there for it
<LjL> cppnewbie: save keystrokes and do    ps aux | grep -i apt    instead ;)
<cppnewbie> no it isnt running.
<cppnewbie> :D
<cppnewbie> strange isnt it
<bunniears> gnomefreak, its not there :p
<bunniears> gnomefreak,  *sob*
<gnomefreak> i wish i could giv eyou the name of it but my xfce looks great but broken
<cppnewbie> heres what it says, the message
<HappyFool> or just 'pgrep apt'
<LjL> cppnewbie: sooooo... you've used sudo, right? :)
<cppnewbie> impossible to open lock file var/lib/apt/lists/lock open (13 Access denied)
<bunniears> gnomefreak, is it possible to install it /
<cppnewbie> well when i did run sudo it didnt find some repos
<cppnewbie> some error or something
<cppnewbie> says that some are invalid
<gnomefreak> as soon as i find the name i will let you know :)
<cppnewbie> however i did run sudo apt-get update
<LjL> cppnewbie: well, i can assure you that you *must* use sudo anyway with apt-get update
<cppnewbie> :D
<bunniears> gnomefreak,  :)
<LjL> cppnewbie: so don't even try it without sudo, it will enver work
<bunniears> gnomefreak, thanks for all your help
<LjL> cppnewbie: but, perhaps your sources.list is wrong if it complains something's invalid
<ompaul> cppnewbie, can you stop with the continous stream of thought please - it is spamming the channel
<LjL> cppnewbie: please your error (with sudo) and/or your sources.list please? (on the pastebin)
<ompaul> cppnewbie, put your thoughts together first
<cribbon> i have a really bothering problem, when i download something ( tar.gz ) archive manager opens. But i just want to save it, what is the problem ? ( I have tried both epiphany and firefox )
<johnmournahan> can i install RPM packages on ubuntu?
<cppnewbie> i added universe and multiverse repos
<LjL> johnmournahan: you can. you shouldn't.
<cppnewbie> and it simply showed an error after that
<rysiek|pl> gotta goi, guys
<ompaul> !tell johnmournahan about distrologic
<HymnToLife> cribbon> tried right-click > Save target as in FF ?
<LjL> cppnewbie: please do paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin. i feel something's wrong there
<rysiek|pl> tell cppnewbie to close synaptic and use sudo :)
<Madkiss> uhm, what did zoloft du?
<ompaul> johnmournahan, have a look at the message fromthe bot
<Madkiss> s/du/do
<LjL> msg ubotu distrologic
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<HymnToLife> it should prompt you for saveor open though...
<cppnewbie> cough cough rysiek|pl i have closed synaptic
<cppnewbie> :p
<Blissex> johnmournahan: however you can convert RPMs to '.deb's, and often that works, and if it works it is fairly safe.
<savon> how to fix fullscreen in mplayer?
<cribbon> HymnToLife: aye, but it is on gnome-look.org ( getting themes ), right clicking enables me ta save index.php ( which i have no interest in ). Besides epiphany acts the same so it must be something elsewhere.
<cppnewbie> wtf
<cppnewbie> sources.list seems empty
<HymnToLife> cribbon> and you don't have a window to choose Open or Save when clicking on the link ?
<ompaul> cppnewbie, can you read this?
<curious> can anyone tell me an Mp3 player and an .mpg player for ubuntu please?
<cppnewbie> it shows itself like its empty. like nothing is in it :S
<cribbon> HymnToLife: nope
<johnmournahan> All Im trying to do is install RealPlayer
<cribbon> HymnToLife: even though i have configured "ask me where to save each file" in firefox
<HymnToLife> hmmmthe FlashGot extension for FF might help you then
<cppnewbie> yea ompaul, ur gonna tell me about enter again? :D getting to excited it seems
<savon> mplayer
<jonolsonroll2000> curious, You already have many players with support for that.  You just have to install mpg and mp3 support.
<savon> how to fix fullscreen in mplayer?
<cppnewbie> i mean im getting to excited and i cant control meself, you get the point :D
* HappyFool points to bathroom
<ompaul> cppnewbie, no I just want to know that your going to quit spamming the channel, chill
<curious> may I know how I get around to that: I am very new to this
<HymnToLife> savon> still didn't got it ?just search the forum, I'm pretty sure I asked that very same question some months ago
<curious> please.
<lowroad> Every time I close my laptop lid, ubuntu goes into lock screen, does anyone know how to turn this off?
<cppnewbie> heh, im trying ompaul :D
<jonolsonroll2000> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jonolsonroll2000> Curious, ^^
<Kr4t05> How do I upgrade X.Org t. 6.8+?
<jonolsonroll2000> !mpg
<Kr4t05> to*
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jonolsonroll2000
<jonolsonroll2000> Hmmm.
<HappyFool> that wiki page will also tell you about video formats
<LjL> cppnewbie: ok, "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list". if that shows an empty file, you're in trouble ;) (no, not really)
<jonolsonroll2000> Well mpg is there in the same link
<jonolsonroll2000> yeah
<savon> thank you
<johnmournahan> i know i have lots of players, but what works with firefox? for playing in browser
<gnomefreak> bunniears: check by running apt-cache policy xfce4-utils  let me know if it says installed
<ubuntu> need HELP.. what FTP can i use? (such as coreftp cuteftp.. but for ubuntu)
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > gftp
<ubuntu> need HELP.. what FTP can i use? (such as coreftp cuteftp.. but for ubuntu)
<ubuntu> thanks
<bunniears> gnomefreak, ok
<curious> Ok, ty
<cppnewbie> nah this time it doesnt appear empty, however i dunno how to copy paste it from the console itself onto the pastebin
<LjL> ubuntu: you can even use Nautilus (your file manager) as an FTP client. just type "ftp://whatever" in the address line
<bunniears> gnomefreak, says installed
<curious>  may come back for advice in installing any, if needed
<cppnewbie> strange, everything has a # in front of it. almost everything that is
<LjL> cppnewbie: it's not too easy (actually, it is, but it's hard when you have to paste multiple screens...)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<johnmournahan> i know i have lots of players, but what works with firefox? for playing in browser
<LjL> cppnewbie: anyway "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" doesn't work?
<HymnToLife> johnmournahan> VLC, Mplayer, Totem...
<cppnewbie> well i dunno i couldnt c anything on it with that before
<ompaul> johnmournahan, have a look at easyubuntu in #easyubuntu
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: middle mouse click to paste ;)
<LjL> cppnewbie: sure you haven't mistyped something? it seems very strange
<johnmournahan> thanks ompaul
<LjL> Frogzoo: it's a bit of a nuisance when you have to paste something longer than a screen from a terminal, though :)
<johnmournahan> I still preety green in ubuntu
<ubuntu> Ljl: WHERE IS Nautilus (am new using ubuntu)
<HymnToLife> ompaul> don't let Seveas hear you say that lol
<jonolsonroll2000> I think there needs to be a giant icon going "CONFUSED? CLICK HERE"  Up pops a link of most commonly done things in ubuntu ;)
<cppnewbie> whats the link to the pastebin? :S
<HymnToLife> jonolsonroll2000> there is
<Frogzoo> LjL: try working with cisco's & telnet sometime... :D
<ompaul> HymnToLife, there is no safe but at least it is not as abusive as the other :-/
<globe> can somebody help me get my GUI working....(EE)no video bios
<gnomefreak> bunniears: did you look in the menu editor to see if you can add it
<HymnToLife> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<LjL> ubuntu: nautilus is the standard file manager... the thing that pops up with icons when you click on a drive, or something. don't use Gnome myself, so i don't really remember the layout
<bunniears> gnomefreak, no :S ?
<LjL> Frogzoo: hehe - no thanks ;)
<jonolsonroll2000> HymnToLife, I didn't see it when I first started out? :(
<savon> how to run nero whit wine?
<LjL> cppnewbie: paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<gnomefreak> i ran through the packages and only saw a few it could be in
<ubuntu> LjL thankz...
<LjL> cppnewbie: or .org, or something
<gnomefreak> bunniears: try that see if its just not showing but installed
<LjL> why is the pastebin not in the topic anymore!
<LjL> !tell cppnewbie about pastebin
<KenzoIX> hi everyonw
<HymnToLife> savon> run wine /path/to/nero/install/file.exe
<ompaul> LjL, it is in .org
<KenzoIX> hi everyone
<HymnToLife> and then install it just the same as in windows
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi KenzoIX
<maxkelley> hey, hooo.. I have a faxmodem that shows up in lspci and everything, and when I do lspci -v it shows it at Irq 255 (?). Where would this be in /dev, or how would I find it? I don't have a gui installed
<KenzoIX> I'm new to ubuntu and new to linux too
<savon> but i need active x
<KenzoIX> i've just got ubunto cd yesterday
<HymnToLife> hmm
<deus> what does ubuntu provide for tinkering with xorg.conf? im talking about an automatic .conf setup
<ompaul> savon, no one needs a virus
<KenzoIX> but i have prob when i run live CD
<HymnToLife> go to #winehq savon
<HymnToLife> you might get better help
<LjL> deus: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". not sure that's what you mean by automated
<HymnToLife> but why not use k3b ?
<savon> nero install says it!
<KenzoIX> I'm running it in Asus P4RD1-MX board
<maxkelley> anyone?
<Frogzoo> maxkelley: you'll have to find the driver readme for the device name
<KenzoIX> but when live CD boot
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ompaul> savon, you don't need nero on this
<maxkelley> Frogzoo: w....here? :P
<KenzoIX> it hang when startin hotplug subsystem
<Kyral> Heck Nautilius' built in burner is better than NeroLinux :P
<cribbon> i have a really bothering problem, when i download something ( tar.gz ) archive manager opens. But i just want to save it, any ideas ? ( I have tried both epiphany and firefox )
<KenzoIX> after a while i found that if i disable the sound card, it work
<Frogzoo> maxkelley: if you look in /var/log/messages, does the kernel recognise the card?
<globe> can somebody help me get my GUI working....(EE)no video bios
<ubuntu> c tout en anglais pfffffff
<HymnToLife> Kyral> goddamn.. NeroLinux must be crappier than hell then :p
<KenzoIX> any sugesstion? :(
<LjL> cribbon: right click, "save link as", or something similar, i guess
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maxkelley> Frogzoo: let me check.. it's odd. the last line says "PPP Version ***" but nothing else.
<Kyral> Note: Nautilus' built-in burner is actually very good for "point and click" burning of ISOs. It does the "Right Thing" :D
<LjL> !tell ubuntu about fr
<HymnToLife> !fr
<Frogzoo> !tell ubuntu about fr
<ompaul> HymnToLife, so slow Frogzoo way too slow
<jonolsonroll2000> KenzoIX, Isn't there a no ascpi boot option?  Something like that it's slipped me.
<cppnewbie> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9753
<Kyral> Right-click on the Image File, select "Burn To Disc" and BAM! :D
<HymnToLife> lol
<Frogzoo> ompaul: I'm flossing :p
<HymnToLife> that's cuz of my dialup :D
<gnomefreak> can someone look at this list for me and give me an idea where the user admin tool (to add remove uses) would be in? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9755
<KenzoIX> yes....i've tried it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> KenzoIX: Sounds like a known problem - hotplug apparently has issues if it finds two of the same multimedia device. (ie, integrated sound and an add-on card, or integrated graphics/add-on card.)
<johnmournahan> how do get root privlages?
<cribbon> LjL: nah, it isnt that easy. It must be builtin somehow, that when it discoverers a tar.gz file it automatically executes archive manager. But i dont want that...
<KenzoIX> but it's still hand
<mustard5> cribbon, you looked in the firefox preferences for downloads?
<Kyral> !tell johnmournahan about sudo
<ompaul> johnmournahan, you don't need them
<concept10> Anyone here using Dapper notice there is some bittorrent tracker proccess running when you go to shutdown or reboot?
<KenzoIX> now i'm running ubuntu with no sound :(
<Kyral> concept10: its a "ghost
<cribbon> mustard5: yep, i have "ask me where to save each file"
<gnomefreak> concept10: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<HymnToLife> cribbon> try the FlashGot extension for FF
<concept10> Kyral, huh?
<bunniears> gnomefreak, its not there :/
<KenzoIX> oh....yes
<Seewai> concept10: it doesn't actually get started unless you configure it to be
<Kyral> concept10: like its echoing, but the script does nada (check your processes)
<johnmournahan> then how do i get Super user privlages ompaul
<KenzoIX> my board also has integerated VGA
<Frogzoo> concept10: wtf?
<gnomefreak> ok bunniears i got a list on pastebin waiting for someone to look at
<ompaul> Folks  please move    Dapper            related conversation to #ubuntu+1
<Kyral> johnmournahan: read the PM Ubotu sent you
<cribbon> HymnToLife: hrm.. aye, which download manager should i have with it ?
<ompaul> johnmournahan, there is a message from the bot about it
<concept10> Kyral, I did check (ps aux | grep torrent) its not running
<HymnToLife> I personnally use aria
<cribbon> HymnToLife: ok
<Kyral> concept10: bingo :P
<HymnToLife> but gwget is nice too though a bit less complete
<concept10> no one never responds in #+1
<KenzoIX> so....is there anyway I can use both VGA and sound card
<bunniears> gnomefreak,  ok
<bunniears> gnomefreak,  thanks
<KenzoIX> u c...i can't disable the VGA
<HymnToLife> (that's an understatement, gwget is very basic - works very well though)
<mustard5> cribbon, what about in the 'Download Actions' options for firefox?
<gnomefreak> concept10: that because they are in here if everone with dapper related issues would use the channel for dapper people would talk
<cppnewbie> so whats the prob with my sources? :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: hmm... your sources.list isn't "perfect" i think, but it should basically work for all i can see... can anybody else have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9753 and spot any mistake? (i can see breezy-updates is commented out, and it shouldn't, and universe comes before main, which it probably shouldn't)
<gnomefreak> bunniears: try running sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop please
<PuMpErNiCkLe> KenzoIX: It shouldn't be a vga/snd issue, just an integrated sound/ add-on sound card issue.  (If I'm understanding your explanation correctly, which isn't guaranteed... :)
<cribbon> mustard5: i think it really is related to something else, becouse epiphany acts the same.
<maxkelley> Frogzoo: nope, don't see anything.
<DanEagles> Hey there
<KenzoIX> is there anyway i can disable the hotplug subsystem?
<ryanakca> ok... if I were to mail ryan@24.226.20.171, and the box with the server was behind a linksys router, what port would I open on the router for the mail to get threw from my gmail account to my mailbox on localhost/here
<bunniears> gnomefreak, will do
<KenzoIX> sorry...my English is poor
<gnomefreak> i see a bunch of things
<LjL> cppnewbie: also, perhaps try changing "gr" into some other country code? maybe the gr mirror is broken at the moment
<curious> thanks
<sedric> how often is are the packages updated in ubuntu (for apt-get) for example current version of blender is 2.4.1 where as with apt-get i only get 2.3.7
<ompaul> KenzoIX, why would you want to do that?
<DanEagles> I require support as well. :">
<cppnewbie> maybe but will it be the same as the rest? maybe it will have a slight difference
<rsocha> Right. Apart from setting up a chroot, is there any way to run mplayer with win32codecs an amd64?
<gnomefreak> the sources.list is it gonna be used with a net connection?>
<Frogzoo> maxkelley: then you'll need to google your card's make/model & try to find a linux driver - which you may need compile
<mustard5> cribbon, k
<KenzoIX> 'cause i want to use my sound card
<ompaul> !ask
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<globe> can somebody help me get my xserver working on a laptop....(EE)no video bios
<LjL> gnomefreak: what?
<jonolsonroll2000> DanEagles, Ask away.  Generally it'll be answered.  If you don't get a responce it either means your question wasn't long enough or we just don't know ;)
<LjL> gnomefreak: oh
<gnomefreak> is ti for a net connection?
<KenzoIX> i can only boot into ubuntu if i disable the sound card
<ompaul> !tell DanEagles about ask
<maxkelley> Frogzoo: k, thanks
<Alashua> anyone know how i can get limewire installed
<bunniears> gnomefreak, done.
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah i guess so. problem seems to be that his apt-get update fails
<Alashua> and working correctly
<ompaul> jonolsonroll2000, may I msg you?
<jonolsonroll2000> ompaul, Go ahead.
<gnomefreak> ok who is it so i can type it so he reads it?
<Frogzoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> somebody said frostwire was a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<HymnToLife> what error message do you get cppnewbie ?
<LjL> gnomefreak: cppnewbie
<deus> LjL: what i really want todo is to configure my tv-out
<deus> can it handle  that?
<cppnewbie> HymnToLife something like that the repositories arent active or so
<HymnToLife> hmm
<jonolsonroll2000> ompaul, On here?  Or a different messaging function?
<savon> how to install .deb?
<Fitzz> what format i need to put the text if i want to join to multiple chanels when i have conected to server? (x-chat)
<Frogzoo> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<ompaul> jonolsonroll2000, long message :)
<HymnToLife> the server doesn't seem down though
<ubuntu> what do i need to type in the terminal to install gftp.deb (its in my home folder)
<LjL> deus: uh, dunno really. i *have* got a card with tv-out, but i just bought it 3 days ago =) haven't really tried it yet
<papa_lic> umm...guys
<ubuntu> what do i need to type in the terminal to install gftp.deb (its in my home folder)
<jonolsonroll2000> ompaul, K ;)
<papa_lic> anyione have partitionmagic for me?
<LSZH> Hello... why isn't it possible to install Ubuntu on a system with a S-ATA harddrive and DVI graphics?
<HymnToLife> try running sudo apt-get update with an empty sources.list
<HymnToLife> then copy it back
<cppnewbie> hmm
<cppnewbie> lemme c
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: line 001 put a # infront of the word deb now take the # away from the rest of the lines i say 005 009 010 020 029 030 035 036
<bunniears> gnomefreak, do you think this has something to do with it: launch Gnome services at startup, launch KDE services at startup ? there not ticked
<HymnToLife> damn
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak is right indeed
<gnomefreak> bunniears: nope shouldnt i dont have mine checked
<HymnToLife> how could I miss that ?
<cppnewbie> tells me that reading the package listings is done and does nothing else HymnToLife
* HymnToLife slaps himself
* DanEagles has a laptop with an AMD Sempron 3000+ processor and CDs for Ubuntu for Intel x86, PowerPC, and AMD64/EM64T processors. Pretty sure the Sempron isn't 64-bit, what should I use?
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: read the abbove message and run sudo apt-get update after saving it
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> copy your sources.list bak
<LjL> DanEagles: sempron is K7
<HymnToLife> and uncomment the lines gnomefreak told you
<jonolsonroll2000> The Intel x86 one DanEagles. ;)
<DanEagles> LjL: you've lost me. haha
<LjL> DanEagles: you should use intel
<DanEagles> jonolsonroll2000: you sure? :)
<DanEagles> thanks muchly
<gnomefreak> dont forget put a #infront of the deb in line 001
<jonolsonroll2000> DanEagles, 100%
<sedric> wat is a good program for downloading a website with specified links to localmachine with links to local copy?
* gnomefreak brb
<LjL> DanEagles: intel x86 - and then you could change your kernel from i386 to k7, to get somewhat better performance
<Frogzoo> sedric: wget rox
<DanEagles> LjL: any idea how to do that?
<globe> can somebody help me get my xserver working on a laptop....
<ubuntu> what do i need to type in the terminal to install gftp.deb (its in my home folder)
<Frogzoo> globe: which vid card?
<LjL> DanEagles: yeah. install ubuntu (intel x86) first, and then "sudo apt-get install linux-k7"
<KenzoIX> anyone know how to prevent hotplug subsystem to load on live CD?
<globe> Frogzoo: intel 855
<cppnewbie> happens again
<LjL> DanEagles: (after you've done a first "sudo apt-get update")
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > sudo apt-get remove gftp
<cppnewbie> however it still is better than before
<Frogzoo> !tell globe about xorg
<cppnewbie> now it sure updated somethin
<cppnewbie> g
<HymnToLife> KenzoIX> just hit Ctrl+C when it tries to load it
<Frogzoo> globe: try that, or maybe google for other's who've done same
<DanEagles> LjL: Ok, thanks much.  I'll be back if I have any probs *hug*
<HymnToLife> it will skip it
<ompaul> cppnewbie, we really did not need that g - its spamming dude take your time
<ubuntu> i want to install it not remove it :S
<KenzoIX> Ctrl+C?ok...i will give it a try
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > install from repos please
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install gftp
<KenzoIX> thank you, hymntolife
<globe> Frogzoo: yep.  I have done that...I cant easily google, as its not very lynx friendly
<Frogzoo> !tell globe about refresh
<Frogzoo> damn, someone killing my bot msgs :p
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: paste any errors you get on pastebin please
<globe> :-)
<cppnewbie> well gnomefreak some are outputted in greek, i dont think it will make any sense in the end
<ompaul> jon_ :-)
<gnomefreak> bunniears: im not really sure now it should have been in that utils package i would think
<jon_> ;) Poo.
<jon_> Might have to go with my last name attached.
* ompaul pours jon_ a big cold one
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> here's my sources.list (working ;)) try it instear of yours
<HymnToLife> http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<globe> how can I manually enable the universe repositories (from command like)
<Frogzoo> globe: anyhows, you might need to add lines for VertRefresh & HorizSync
<gnomefreak> they dont kid when they say xfce unstable is unstable
<HymnToLife> maybe the greek ubuntu mirror has some problems
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jon_> ompaul, hahah ;)  Nah thanks for alerting me to that.
<GNeRaL> hi
<bunniears> gnomefreak,  :( ok
<cppnewbie> hymntolife its 64 bit?
<GNeRaL> on my keyboard, ALT + CTRL keys doesnt work
<globe> Frogzoo: wouldnt surprize me, I had to about 6 months ago too.  I just dont remember the syntax.
<GNeRaL> what should i do
<HymnToLife> no matter
<HymnToLife> it's the same repos
<gnomefreak> who is running xfce on breezy in here?
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: '       HorizSync       30-67
<Frogzoo>         VertRefresh     30-60
<HymnToLife> it will download the 64 bit packages no worry
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I can sup?
<GNeRaL> on my keyboard, ALT and CTRL button doesnt work
<GNeRaL> what should i do
<HymnToLife> don't forget to comment out the KDE and amarok lines if you don't neet themm though
<gnomefreak> ompaul: bunniears is looking for the user admin thing to add and remove users with only xubuntu-desktop installed no gnome
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i have a list of what i found on xfce and it looks like the xfce4-utils should have it hers doesnt
<cppnewbie> hymntolife what r the matroska packages? :S
<ompaul> gnomefreak, booting
<dylan_> how do i downgrade my programs?  i have an unstable versin of rhythmbox
<gnomefreak> ok
<HymnToLife> hmm
<gnomefreak> ty
* gnomefreak running bad xfce atm
<globe> Frogzoo: do I put that in the monitor section or the screen section?
<HymnToLife> you can comment them out toosome video tools to read MKVs
<Frogzoo> globe: monitor section - yes
<ubuntu> HElp!!!!!!!!  install from repos please
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ubuntu> HELP how do i install a file?
<ubuntu> in my home folder
<ubuntu> called gftp.deb
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > you don't
<HymnToLife> use the repos
<globe> Frogzoo: can you possibly post your xorg.conf file on paste? I can read that wtih lynx
<HymnToLife> run sudo apt-get install gftp
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: synaptic will install the files for you you cant install a file to home you can only install the file or download to home
<GNeRaL> pfff
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: sudo dpkg -i gftp.deb should install it once downloaded
<ubuntu> i ment what i need to type in the terminal :s to get it install
<gnomefreak> ^^
<pradeep1> ubuntu: navigate to the folder using a terminal and type  dpkg -i gftp.deb
<cppnewbie> heh its updating now
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> but it won't solve any dependencies there is
<globe> where are the locations for the repos stored (I need to edit them manually -- no x)
<sedric> can you have gnome and KDE install on your ubuntu machine at the same time? and if so how would you switch between the two?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, settings - users and groups just above all the xfce stuff
<HymnToLife> then it was a prob wit the gr mirror most likely cppnewbie
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: he asked how to install it he didnt take advice from us
<gnomefreak> bunniears: ?
<mike-w> hi when i close the screen on this laptop, and come back to it, i log in from the lock out prompt, it logs into the box, then goes on a loop of locking out and makes me re-log in 5 times or so
<mike-w> it's making me feel old and senile
<cppnewbie> HymnToLife i was in a rush to talk, i still got error msgs
<bunniears> gnomefreak, yea?
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> obviously he's a newbie
<gnomefreak> bunniears: did you read what ompaul said
<LjL> i have a problem with the ubuntu wiki. i'm probably just stupid, but - when i try to login, it gets me to my User Preferences page, saying that "passwords don't match". wants me to fill in both "Password" and "Repeat password", but... there is no "Repeat password".  also, i gave my name as "LorenzoJLucchini", which smells like it's causing problems with the middle initial
<HymnToLife> and dpkg should not be used unless you know what you're doig
<HymnToLife> which he obviously doesnt
<Frogzoo> globe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9757
<bunniears> gnomefreak, yes, but its not there
<johndarkhorse> globe: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> bunniears: it should be in settings than users and groups
<ompaul> bunniears, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> paste then :)
<bunniears> ompaul, 5.10
<cppnewbie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9758
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> comment out the KDE, amarok ant Matroska lines
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: ignore them for now
<HymnToLife> you probably don't need themor even delete them :p
<cppnewbie> but what i actually want as well is KDE :D
<HymnToLife> ok
<cppnewbie> but i guess
<HymnToLife> so run those two commands :
<mike-w> POOP
<mike-w> oops
<HymnToLife> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<HymnToLife>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: you will need to manully add those keys you can find out how by /msg ubotu Seveas
<bunniears> ompaul, gnomefreak, im doing a print screen for you now
<pradeep1> does sendmail support pop/smtp mail?
<Bubben> Ubuntu rocks .. but the mouse hackinng why
<gnomefreak> ty bunniears
<HymnToLife> and the Matroska ones you can delete
<gnomefreak> pradeep1: i think you need to have a outside app do it
<ompaul> bunniears, ahh I figured it out, sorry I also have gnome on that box that is where xfce is getting it from, suggest you run a terminal and >>sudo adduser<<
<kikidonk> what is the procedure to get a package request ?
<kikidonk> or to get someone build a .deb package for me :)
<gnomefreak> kikidonk: what package
<pradeep1> gnomefreak ... what do you mean by outside app?
<cppnewbie> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<cppnewbie>  <-- what is that about ? :S
<kikidonk> it's a tiny program called 'superswitcher'
<evilsmevil> hi there
<HymnToLife> normal
<sedric> so is it possible to have gnome and KDE on the same ubuntu install?
<HymnToLife> now you can update
<cppnewbie> ah ok then
<LjL> sedric: yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pradeep1 about sendmail
<evilsmevil> yes sedric i have that
<jon_> sedric, Yes it is.
<evilsmevil> just install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic or use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sedric> LjL: ok then how i switch between the two?
<LjL> sedric: at the login screen, click on "Session", and choose
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm ok sendmail will not grab mail off servers without a mail carrier (cant remember what they are called)
<trigx300> hi can anyone help me get my screen resolution to 1280x1024
<concept10> !nfs
<evilsmevil> when you log in you use something called GDM at the bottom there is an options panel
<ubotu> somebody said nfs was see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<HymnToLife> sedric> don't forget to add the KDE 3.5.1 repo before
<sedric> LjL: great thanks
<Installer36> sedric when you boot you can choose which one in the sessions you want to use
<HymnToLife> here's how to do it : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<LjL> trigx300: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answer with the defaults to every question except the ones about resolution.
<Xenguy> Hi - PATH question: I seem to be having problems adding ~/bin to a user's PATH.  ~/.bash_profile already has an if statement saying if ~/bin exists, then prepend it to the PATH.  Unfortunately this doesn't seem to actually happen when I invoke a new terminal.  Can anyone tell me where the default PATH is actually being set, or how I can otherwise configure this?
<ompaul> bunniears, click on othersettings and see what is there
<sedric> Thanks all
<gnomefreak> bunniears: i cant open that
<evilsmevil> does anyone know I can bind actions to my 4th and 5th mousebuttons?
<pradeep1> gnomefreak ok how about if i just want to send mail .. thru gmail will that be possible using sendmail?
<HymnToLife> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is probably Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<jojosan_Ubuntu> wow
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I did :)
<jojosan_Ubuntu> xgl rocks
<gnomefreak> pradeep1: i dont think it is i think another client has to
<jojosan_Ubuntu> but I'm wondering about the controls
<LjL> Xenguy: it works for me, and i'm quite sure it's actually .bash_profile doing it...
* mustard5 still woders what xgl looks like
<bunniears> ompaul, it says "components -> KDE Resources"
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what are those clients that sendmail and postfix use for pop and smtp?
<LjL> Xenguy: perhaps your ~/bin doesn't have the right permissions?
<mustard5> jojosan_Ubuntu, can you describe xgl in a few words? :)
<globe> johndarkhorse: thanks
<LjL> mustard5: buggy. one word :)
<jojosan_Ubuntu> mustard5, useless_but_kicks_ass
<mustard5> jojosan_Ubuntu, heheh
<ompaul> gnomefreak, they both their own smtp pop is a seperate daemon
<Xenguy> LjL: this ~/.bash_profile doesn't actually contain any 'export PATH' statement for example - does yours?
<Xenguy> LjL: ~/bin is 755
<ompaul> bunniears, have you a lot of disk space?
<bunniears> ompaul, yeah
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ok so he can sedn but not recieve
<LjL> Xenguy: hmm no, just PATH=
<gnomefreak> lol @ its never good when that question gets asked
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well mutt can read from the queue directly
<renlore> hi is there a repository where i can get AVRdude?
<gnomefreak> pradeep1: you need mutt
<gnomefreak> brb going back to gnome
<LjL> Xenguy: i'll try removing that line from my .bashrc_profile and seeing if the path is still that
<Xenguy> LjL: hrm, so maybe default PATH is coming from /etc/profile or something
<pradeep1> gnomefreak; mutt for pop and smtp?
<LjL> Xenguy: my path still includes my ~/bin even without that line in .bash_profile
<Xenguy> LjL: nod.  It's odd, it works for my user, but not this other user -- it's probably something silly
<devon> can I get some help with printing
<ompaul> bunniears, okay I would do this: either use the command line >>sudo adduser<< in a terminal or I would >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< followed by >sudo alternatives-update --all< and change the things you want changed, like ubutu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop that ya go, its all I can think of for ya
<Xenguy> LjL: thanks, I'll let you know if I figure it out
<bunniears> ompaul, ok. errm :/ thanks lol. I cant really turn the server off for long so :/
<LjL> Xenguy: /etc/profile does export PATH, but then it makes no mention of ~/bin
<devon> how do I get my printer to work
<ompaul> bunniears, okay I would do this: either use the command line >>sudo adduser<< in a terminal that works
<seraphim> system -> printers
<ompaul> bunniears, it is really easy
<Xenguy> LjL: maybe I'll just hack /etc/profile then - good idea :-)
<bunniears> ompaul, lawl - me and easy doesnt work :D
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 on an amd64 box and it says the package doesn't exist but i installed in on the x86 arch just fine
<bunniears> ompaul, gnomefreak thanks for your help :)
<ompaul> bunniears, at least try it
<gnomefreak> set neat_colorize on
<devon> seraphim.I go tthat and installed the closest printer to my model but no joy printing
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> much better
<seraphim> what printer do you have?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, suggested .. sudo adduser
<seraphim> there are some that don't work at linux
<devon> Lexmark Z715
<seraphim> especially lexmark :(
<gnomefreak> ompaul: that will add user to sudoers? or reg?
<devon> damn
<renlore> hi how do i access dapper packages?
<gnomefreak> renlore: you really shouldnt
<ompaul> gnomefreak, starts there and then sudo vipw for for adding the user to the admin group
<Frogzoo_away> renlore: best not to if you're not actually running dapper
<Installer36> devon I got my Lexmark to worl
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh ty om
<devon> Installer36, how
<Fitzz> in gnome.. where can i set up dual monitor?
<ompaul> !tell renlore about distrologic
<ompaul> !tell renlore about dapper
<moonman> should i switch to kubuntu?
<ompaul> renlore, have a look at the messages sent to you
<sedric> doesnt look like i need to add the kubuntu packages to the repo, they seem to be default in breezy, is that correct? to install KDE i just need to get the kdebase?
<ompaul> moonman, what colour car have you got, and is it raining?
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: you need to tweak /etc/X11/xorg.conf - actual config depends on your specific setup
<gnomefreak> Fitzz: i think its just changing the x-server-xorg (think i only have one moniter but i thiough i saw something in there)
<renlore> ok
<moonman> ompaul, red truck, and no, its sunnyout
<Fitzz> ah, ok, ill go look about those
<gnomefreak> moonman: no stick with gnome
<gnomefreak> kde doesnt go well witha  red truck :(
<ompaul> moonman, so therefore you choose, it is all eyecandy you can run kubuntu apps in ubuntu and the other way around
<Installer36> Try this site  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83456&highlight=lexmark+printer
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: if you can run aticontrol, it's very straight forward
<evilsmevil> hi im sorry if this is off topic but what is an entity? (when talking about databases)
<Fitzz> ture Frogzoo , but i can't find the aticontrol...
<Fitzz> you can install it?
<moonman> ompaul, join #moonuni
<moonman> +t
<devon> Installer36, Ok thx
<ompaul> moonman, I am gone working on stuff - no time
<Installer36> Your Welcome
<moonman> right.
<gnomefreak> bunniears: did adduser work?
<moonman> is the switch hard to make, or should i reinstall to do it
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: if you're running fglrx, get the latest from the seveas repo & it installs aticontrol into gnome's menu
<Xenguy> LjL: any idea if it is a bad idea to put '~/bin' (i.e. use a tilde) in the /etc/profile PATH line ?
<moonman> gnome -> kde that is
<moonman> mabie the wiki can shed some light
<Fitzz> ok, thanks Frogzoo
<bunniears> gnomefreak, yes thanks :) im looking for some type of webadministration that lets you add users and such if there is one
<gnomefreak> moonman: no its easy run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop than when its done log out and on the log in screen click sessions and choose kde
<LjL> Xenguy: from what i can understand of /etc/profile, it seems to run as the actual user who runs the shell. so, if that's correct, using the tilde should be fine
<moonman> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<nickrud> Xenguy: .bash_profile has a snippet for adding private bins ..
<Xenguy> LjL: nod. Tx :-)
<renlore> hrmm actually i wanna get avrdude http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/electronics/avrdude , but how do i get it from synaptic manager?
<massimo_> Hello everyone
<Xano> hi
<Xenguy> nickrud: yeah, and it is working sometimes but not always for a particular user, and I don't understand why (it may be something dumb; I just want to open a terminal in X and have ~/bin in the PATH)
<moonman> gnomefreak, then in order to un-install gnome...?, is there a synaptic with kde?
<gnomefreak> renlore: dont in breezy you are looking for major issues
<moonman> gnomefreak, not that im going to uninstall it yet
<gnomefreak> moonman: yes
<HymnToLife> moonman> yes but it stinks
<gnomefreak> adept i think is a pm for kde
<HymnToLife> better keep gnome, there are lots of useful apps in it
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: actually, you want the pkg, 'fglrx-control'
<moonman> HymnToLife, im under peer-pressure to switch
<Fitzz> pkg?
<massimo_> I have a question aout internet radio
<moonman> i figure ill try it out
<HymnToLife> moonman> I'm mostly a KDE user
<HymnToLife> but some apps in it just are lame
<gnomefreak> kde reminds me too much of windows
<moonman> HymnToLife, ive got my computer dual booted with xp-pro
<HymnToLife> so I always have gnome installed too
<k-mandla> greetings, sports fans
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: Not going there.
<gnomefreak> lol Kr4t05
<moonman> I WAS A WINDOWS USER!
<HymnToLife> moonman> and ?
<evilsmevil> i still use windows
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: I kinda like the sleekness of KDE
<gnomefreak> moonman: most of us were at one time or another
<evilsmevil> its not THAT bad
<HymnToLife> what's the problem in having both gnome and KDE installed ?
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: pkg = package
<moonman> im going to get a mac later this summer
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: if configurted right yea but base kde looks :(
<Aidamina> hi
<Kr4t05> HymnToLife: If you're only using one, the other wastes space.
<jonas3> I prefer WindowMaker but use xfce on one laptop
<Aidamina> How do i create a new user from shell ?
<massimo_> is there a web site with internet radio station listed just to test the rhytmbox application ?
<Fitzz> ah..  sorry Frogzoo, just got firist linux three days ago
<gnomefreak> Aidamina: sudo adduser
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: Exactly. That's why I spent 30 mins last night in kcontrol.
<Aidamina> kk
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> gm Seveas
<Kr4t05> Oh
<Kr4t05> BTW
<HymnToLife> Kr4t05> but if you completely remove gnome, you'll have to bear with crappy KDE things like Konversation or Adept
<nickrud> Xenguy: I had to think about it for a bit; I added that snippet to ~/.gnomerc for gnome
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: ah, i c, well enjoy :)
<Kr4t05> How would I remove GDM certain GNOME packages.
<HymnToLife> and if you remove KDE you'll have to bear with Gnomebaker and Nautilus
<Kr4t05> and+
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: what packages?
<nickrud> Xenguy: the login shell vs interactive shell sourcing is hard to remember 
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: Just the stuff I'm no longer using.
<gnomefreak> i like nautilus
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: ...
<AngryElf> how do you get ~/.bashrc to reload?
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: try sudo apt-get remove?
<cribbon> how do i disable auto-open by archive manager ?
<HymnToLife> Kr4t05> the best thing would be to remove it completely
<HymnToLife> then reinstall the things you are using
<HymnToLife> there musn't be many of them
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: if some of the depends look like its gonna reder you dead dont do it
<Kr4t05> HymnToLife: sudo apt-get remove gnome?
<cribbon> Kr4t05: if you want to remove gnome you ought to use "sudo apt-get remove gnome*"
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: I'm kewl with it.
<HymnToLife> hmmmm dunnoI've never done this
<Kr4t05> cribbon: Aight
<HymnToLife> doesn't remoe ubuntu-desktop do the tric ?
<michael> wo ist der deusche sever
<Frogzoo> Fitzz: 1stly, you want to get comfortable with synaptic, and then add the seveas repo to update the fglrx package
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: no
<HymnToLife> hmm
<michael> danke
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: ubuntu-desktop will not get rid of gnome
<HymnToLife> than try removing Nautilus or Evolution
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<HymnToLife> or some core gnome things
<cribbon> how do i disable auto-open by archive manager ?
<gnomefreak> upgrading he meant
<Kr4t05> cribbon: Then I'll apt-get gedit again. :P
<HymnToLife> I remember once I tried to remove Evolution because I thought it was a waste of sace since I used Thunderbird
<Kr4t05> Wait.
<Kr4t05> No
<gnomefreak> cribbon: on dapper?
<HymnToLife> and it messed up my gnome completely :p
<Kr4t05> Real men use nano. :P
<Fitzz> yeah, i am working with those Frogzoo... but i am used to make everything on my own with google first.. So ssh.. let me work  :p
<cribbon> gnomefreak: yes ( but noone answers in ubuntu+1 )
<gnomefreak> cribbon: check out bug 33038
<gnomefreak> cribbon: you have to go into firefox about thing and change one of the values
<cribbon> gnomefreak: i'll come back =) But already now, thank you! I have been asking and looking around for about 1 hour now :D
<cribbon> gnomefreak: roger that.
<gnomefreak> only an hr?
* Kr4t05 is officially, completely, totally Kubuntu 5.10
<gnomefreak> i spend 3 days on it :(
<Kr4t05> I started with an Ubuntu Hoary disk
<cribbon> gnomefreak: well, i've been having a war against suse, dapper and hoary this weekend, so i kind of just want things to work :D
<Kr4t05> And used apt to upgrade/replace. o.o
<Kr4t05> That's awesome.
<gnomefreak> cribbon: you want things to work dapper is not for you sir
<gnomefreak> either is suse
<Kr4t05> cribbon: You need some of my good luck.
<cribbon> gnomefreak: neh, but i ment "for once, fucking work" :D
<tuxta2> heh
<gnomefreak> cribbon: language man
<jdmpike> hello all
<Soviet_Toast> does anyone here use apache?
<Kr4t05> mkay
<Kr4t05> Is there a way to get just gedit?
<jdmpike> I need a better news reader than Pan, does anyone know of one?
<Kr4t05> Or...
<Kr4t05> Nevermind
<Kr4t05> I'll use Kate
<HymnToLife> !anyoone
<ubotu> HymnToLife: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: installing gedit is like installing k3b it will bring stuff with it
<Soviet_Toast> i have apache, i dont have a clue how to add/remove content... or anything
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: Gotcha.
<jdmpike> Pan can't download headers from groups that have millions of headers
<Kr4t05> gnomefreak: nano/kate
<Kr4t05> :P
<HymnToLife> arr/remove content to what ?
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: vim/emacs
<Soviet_Toast> my webserver
<HymnToLife> the root of your website is /var/www
<LjL> notepad/write
<gnomefreak> lol
<Kr4t05> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: (Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor), section editors, is important. Version: 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 686 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<HymnToLife> just sopy files into it
<Kr4t05> kewl
<LjL> ubotu: it's not important
<ubotu> LjL: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Xenguy> nickrud: back - thanks, I'll try that ~/.gnomerc tip (I find the increasing complexity of these initialization files, say as compared to debian, to be aggravating frankly; it makes it hard to customize simple things like this)
<Soviet_Toast> im a ubuntu noob
* concept10 loves cream for vim
<HymnToLife> well then
<Kr4t05> Soviet_Toast: Just dig in
<Soviet_Toast> i only installed it yesterday after i used a live cd for a week
<HymnToLife> whatever you put in your /var/www folder
<HymnToLife> will appear at the root of your web server
<Kr4t05> Soviet_Toast: Have fun, man.
<Soviet_Toast> where is this folder?
<Jolly> Hi does anyone know a way to get Sound Juicer to rip cds to mp3 format
<arrinmurr> jdmpike: knode ;)
<nickrud> Xenguy: I leaned that one in debian, it's been around forever  The rest of it is just bash.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jolly about mp3
<jmartini> Soviet_Toast: cd /var/www
<gnomefreak> that might help
<Jolly> Apple Ipods do not recognize oggvorbis format correct??
<funkyHat> Jolly, correct
<XCasoAfflaminio> hi all, i would like to install Ubuntu on my system, but I have an intel 82801 raid controller and the installer doesn't see my logical drives... how do I install it?!?!??
<XCasoAfflaminio> can anyone help me?
<m00s3s> What is the default root password in Ubuntu? Cause it doesnt ask for one during the installation... =P
<gnomefreak> dont know im more of a radio (with cd player) type person
<jdmpike> Why has development on Pan stopped?
<LjL> !tell m00s3s about root
<Kr4t05> !raid
<USER015160> ciao
<ubotu> hmm... raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<tuxta2> is Ubuntu dapper or later, likely to ship with upower or splashy instead of, or least as well as usplash? (not a fan of usplash!)
<Xenguy> nickrud: still, compare even .bashrc/.bash_profile between ubuntu and debian; I think you will see what I mean
<USER015160> qualcuno si  accorto di me
<funkyHat> tuxta2, no
<Kr4t05> XCasoAfflaminio: Follow ubotu's link.
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<m00s3s> thanks LjL <3
<gnomefreak> it was one of the 2
<Kr4t05> Let's not abuse the bot.
<tatters> ive got a NATrouter/firewall/gateway device and a DSL modem,I want to place a server in front of my NAT/firewall ,so  could I a use a a hub?   DSL modem -->>HUB -->>Gateway/router  then just hook the box I want in front of firewall to my Hub?
<Kr4t05> oh
<Kr4t05> nvm
<tuxta2> funky > to the point, I like it
<jdmpike> it is good to see this channel so active
<nickrud> Xenguy: yes, a lot more. (I replace them)
<XCasoAfflaminio> thank you ubotu, thank you Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> NP
<se1> hi, whats the Topic?
<jdmpike> I love the Ubuntu comunity
<gnomefreak> yep were up to 500
<Jolly> So I have to pay money to get a program to rip to mp3s in Ubuntu? and Apple has not released a version of Itunes for Linux correct???
<LjL> gnomefreak: i'm italian, so i guess i might know which one of the two it was ;-) poor chap, he asked whether "anybody had noticed him"
<gnomefreak> se1: /topic
<Kr4t05> sel: This is a support channel.
<Xenguy> nickrud: you mean you substitute deb's for ubu's, and it works without problems?
<HymnToLife> Soviet_Toast> check your PMs :)
<se1> ok, then i am right here
<tuxta2> jolly> I dont know about sound juicer, but grip does a fine job
<jmartini> Jolly: install grip or RipperX
<nickrud> Xenguy: no, I have my own profile & rc, I just carry them around
<HymnToLife> or abcde :)
<alain_> Kr4t05: Where is the development channel?
<gnomefreak> se1: what can we help you with
<se1> does anyone know how to set the LC-Language Variables to another language then POSIX?
<Xenguy> nickrud: good to know - tx again
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alain_: #ubuntu-devel
<alain_> thnx :)
<Protocol1> is there a way to create a restore point on ubuntu like there is on windows......like say if I had a crash..is there an option to recover?
<Jolly> tuxta2, can i get that in synaptic??
<Kr4t05> alain_: #ubuntu1+ is the Dapper (Next release) development channel.
<LjL> Protocol1: you wish
<Kr4t05> Or.
<Kr4t05> Nvm
<tuxta2> jolly > yes
<Kr4t05> Thanks, PuMpErNiCkLe
<Frogzoo> tatters: that will make for an interesting routing setup...
<nickrud> Xenguy: I spent a fair amount of time working out what gets sourced when, made them, and forgot everything 
<LjL> Protocol1: but really :) you should probably never need something as drastic as a "recovery point"
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: i dont think so but you can back up stuff
<LjL> Protocol1: just boot into recovery mode and fix whatever has gone wrong. it can always get fixed one way or another
<Protocol1> ok...noob mind here
<Protocol1> just learning it
<Kr4t05> Sweetness.
<funkyHat> tuxta2, hehe, no point beating about the bush. iirc usplash was developed because splashy and upower were considered not to be good enough. Memory's a bit fuzzy but I think the reason included one being in kernel space or something
* LjL wouldn't mind a full-blown versioning filesystem tho
<alain_> Kr4t05: I'm not interested in Dapper. I would like to have a smooth and stable Breezy
<luokka> hi, i have mounted some windows folders with samba. after a while the connection times out. how can i bring it back up?
<tatters> Well fogzoo I got it set up as hardned snort box so want it infront of my firewall , its got 2 NICS one for sniffing and on efor management
<gnomefreak> alain_: breezy is smooth and stable
<luokka> mounting it again doesnt help
<alain_> And I want Breezy to react as I supose
<LjL> funkyHat: i think the upower author is a bit upset by the decision =)
<Protocol1> i always have ubuntu install disks around just in case something happens
<Protocol1> so..yeah
<gnomefreak> alain_: that all depedns on what you are telling ti to do
<LjL> Protocol1: a Live CD is probably the best thing to have around
<Frogzoo> tatters: as long as it's only snort, and no need to contact the net, then sweet
<tuxta2> splashy and upower are totally user space, and much easier to customize and far prettier
<gnomefreak> depends*
<Kr4t05> jahahahaha
<funkyHat> LjL, not that surprising
* Kr4t05 <3 ssh
<Protocol1> I have both actually
<HymnToLife> +1 gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: for what?
<Protocol1> i got like 5 copies a week ago
<tuxta2> also upower and splashy work on shutdown not just boot up
* gnomefreak not talking dapper
<tuxta2> not a fan of usplash
<HymnToLife> [17:39]  gnomefreak alain_: that all depedns on what you are telling ti to do <= that
<Kr4t05> alain_: Breezy is smooth and stable; more so than certain, other OSes.
<GutterPunk> Hello
<GutterPunk> Is there anyone in here using nvidia TwinView?
<LjL> Protocol1: well by means of a live cd, you can almost always fix any problem (unless data has been seriously corrupted of course). you just have to know how, but at least with a Live CD you should have no problem connecting to this channel and asking
<funkyHat> tuxta2, I read there might be graphical shutdown in Dapper
<william> is there a way to get integrated sound to work on a sony vaio?
<Kr4t05> GutterPunk: Tried twice, I can't seem to make it work. :/
<Protocol1> whoa good point
<tuxta2> gutterpunk> not at the moment but I was using it 6months ago
<GutterPunk> I have this problem with it. My setup is CRT-0 1280x1024 and DFP-0 1400x1050. When running, on the CRT there is a part of the panel missing
<LjL> funkyHat: i would really hope so. usplash is quite incomplete without one - also, one for hibernation/sleep would be most welcome, and i think it's been worked on
<tuxta2> funky> well that would be a start
<HymnToLife> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> william: depends which model - works here tho
<alain_> Kr4t05: I don't agree. But that isn't important. I want to understand the ubuntu thought so I can aprove my own installation.
<william> i have a vgn-fs640
<alain_> aprove == improve
<william> and it sees the card
<Protocol1> live cd only has what a fresh install has correct?
<alain_> Sorry for my poor english
<william> but it just has no sound
<HymnToLife> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<LjL> funkyHat: personally, i would also like a specific splash screen for emergency shutdowns... like, say, with an icon of a burning CPU, or something depicting a black-out (for UPS shutdown) :)
<Frogzoo> william: if it sees the card - OSS should work out of the box
<Xenguy> nickrud: sorry, are you able to pastebin your ~/.gnomerc ?  I have no such file.  (Or did you just copy/paste the '~/bin' PATH snippet from ~/.bash_profile into ~/.gnomerc ?) ?
<william> is there a oss config tool?
<nickrud> Xenguy: just create, copy paste
<gnomefreak> Protocol1: most of it yes there are things you can get from install that live you cant
<Xenguy> nickrud: K, tx
<Frogzoo> !tell william about sound
<LjL> hmm... why is it that the dutch Ubotu reply doesn't really sound like the standard "should #blah to get dutch help with ubuntu"? =)
<Protocol1> got ya
<tuxta2> LjL > heh, that never happens on Ubuntu, so no splash neaded!
* Protocol1 merges with his bed and dozes off....
<nickrud> Xenguy: I once went so far as to source my entire .bashrc there; I don't recommend it
<OperaG> Good morning
<HymnToLife> LjL> if you have a better one, just tell it to ubotu
<sooz> hi all
* gnomefreak is getting good at breaking ubuntu
<Frogzoo> william: you probly just need to set - system -> prefs -> mm selector to OSS
<LjL> tuxta2: nah :) the CPU or something could still overheat, power could still fail, an intrusion detection program could still decide to emergency shutdown, etc
<sooz> how do I permenantly set up mount points so I can use them in the GNOME VFS?
<HappyFool> LjL: guess the dutch go crazy for coffee ;)
<william> mm selector?
<william> i don't see that
<LjL> HymnToLife: i don't, i don't speak dutch. but that reply kind of sounds like something Seveas could have put in, even though i don't really understand what it says =)
<william> nevermind
<LjL> HappyFool: heh
<william> sorry
<william> see it
<funkyHat> william, multimedia systems selector is probably ment
<funkyHat> *meant
<Jolly> tuxta2, thanks for your recommendation on grip, this looks like something i was looking for
<OperaG> I am a relatively new Linux user, and currently using Linspire (it seemed the easiest way to switch from Windows)...  but not that thrilled today...  Anyone can tell me more about Ubuntu?
<tuxta2> jolly> no prob
<HappyFool> 'the coffee is already waiting for you', something like that
<inthane> Oh great Ubuntu wizards, I beg a boon...
<HappyFool> heh
<Peivol> hola
<LjL> HappyFool: yeah that's the idea i got from it too :)
<HymnToLife> OperaG> well what would you epect by coming here
<inthane> Are there any disadvantages to using the A64 version of Ubuntu over the i386 version?
<Peivol> el canal en espaol por favor?
<Frogzoo> OperaG: I couldn't go back to windows now, no way
<Peivol> ppingu
<HymnToLife> everyone is going to tell you Ubuntu is the best distro in the universe
<Seveas> LjL, want some coffee?
<Peivol> aloha!
<inthane> This gentle supplicant would know the answer...
<Peivol> xD
<william> default sink output is on esd, but it won't allow me to switch it to oss
<johndarkhorse> inthane: yes, less choices on closed source apps
<johndarkhorse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Janno> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<HymnToLife> go to #debien, debien is the best
<HymnToLife> etc
<william> well, it allows me but the test doesn't work
<LjL> Seveas: no thanks, had my cup at breakfast, i.e. just two hours ago :)
<johndarkhorse> Peivol: vaya de el #ubuntu-es por favor
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: yeh, but they'd be right ;)
<william> it says, "failed to construct pipeline"
<tuxta2> OperaG >Ubuntu is great, but does require a little more knowledge that Linspire, so maybe try to fix your problem first
<inthane> johdarkhorse: thanks!  Any notable ones (Cedga, *cough* *cough*)
<HymnToLife> 'f course Frogzoo why d'you think I'm here ? :p
<HymnToLife> tuxta2> but, unlike linspire, ubuntu has a very helpful commmunity :)
<johndarkhorse> inthane: flash, w32codecs, some movie codecs, etc
<HymnToLife> so lack of knowldge can easily be fixed
<inthane> johndarkhorse: Damn, guess it's the i386 version for me, then... :P
<ppiNgU> eii peivol!
<tuxta2> HymnToLife> and it IS the best distro
<inthane> johndarkhorse: Thank you!
<Frogzoo> william: I think you want source = OSS, & sink = alsa ?
<johndarkhorse> inthane: i suggest using the i686 kernel
<william> ok, let me try
<lucio12> hello
<inthane> johndarkhorse: Not the K7 kernel?
<johndarkhorse> inthane: your choice, the i686 handles ram of >768mb
<Telarian02> Does anyone know a fix to stop resolv.conf being cleaned out besides chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf???
<inthane> johndarkhorse: You mean, I've got 2gb of RAM, and the K7 kernel doesn't handle that?
<johndarkhorse> inthane: i'm not so good with math. more ram than 768mb is what the 686 was compiled for
<Installer36> OperaG , i  started with linspire and made the switch because the support with this community is far greater
<michael> sver de?
<Frogzoo> Telarian02: why would you want to stop it being cleaned out when ppp drops?
<Soviet_Toast> i cant configure my router
<bigon> someone know how the initrd can load radeonfb instead of vga16fb?
<michael> sever de??????
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubuntu__> hi
<Frogzoo> bigon: options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xenguy> nickrud: the ~/.gnomerc trick seems to have worked - tx yet again :-)
<Telarian02> Frogzoo, i have static ip and I have to type in DNS everytime after reboot to get internet to work
* inthane hums "I'm off to reload my computer, the wonderful computer of Oz..."
<nickrud> Xenguy: yw
<bunniears> hi again guys
<bigon> Frogzoo, thx I will try
<gnomefreak> hi again
<william> nope, still nothing
<aroticoz> how can I set my root Password ?
<william> i go to play the sound and nothing happens
<bunniears> if i just want a server, but want a GUI to use with it, how would i go about that :)?
<`guardian> how to install dapper from scratch ? is there any iso ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aroticoz about root
<william> but it has "headphone" and "pc speaker" in the volume bar, shoudl both be unmuted?
<HymnToLife> bunniears> that's weird
<aroticoz> thanks
<jdmpike> anyone in here use KNode?
<setite> hola compadres
<HymnToLife> a GUI is useless for a server
<gnomefreak> bunniears: you want to run a server and use gui?
<sooz> how do I re-read /etc/fstab ?
<bunniears> Graphical User Interface :/
<gnomefreak> bunniears: i would install ubuntu as default and than add the server packages
<OperaG> my biggest concern is with installing software without "CNR" - Linspire wants users to think it's complicated, but is it that much?
<HymnToLife> yeah, we know what a GUI is thanks ;)
<Frogzoo> Telarian02: wierd - resolv.conf is only touched afaik by ppp starting up? check /etc/network/interfaces & remove rogue ppp entries, or usepeerdns options in /etc/ppp/peers
<gnomefreak> i didnt :(
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> cnr?
<Installer36> OperaG just  d/l ubuntu and give it a shot...
<Frogzoo> william: oh yes, you also need to check mute off from - app -> sound -> vol control
<Telarian02> Frogzoo, it is messed with by dhcp client and I have tried to edit all the dhcp scripts as well with no luck
<bunniears> k ta
<bunniears> x
<bunniears> bye
<OperaG> gnomefreak: today i use Linspire - they got that service where you click and all software auto-installs
<gnomefreak> OperaG: yuck
<HymnToLife> Telarian02> which kind of connection are you using ?
<HymnToLife> (internet connection I mean)
<Frogzoo> Telarian02: remove the usepeerdns option - from /etc/ppp/peers/ISP
<Telarian02> HymToLife, cable
<funkyHat> OperaG, installing software without CNR is very easy. To install most programs you could possibly want you won't need to touch a command line anyway... so there's not that much difference
<OperaG> gnomefreak: and since I got no background with other distros, I am kind of worried
<GutterPunk> How do I enable Xinerama?
<Frogzoo> Telarian02: oh, dhcp, not ppp - soz
<william> frogzoo: all are unmuted
<HymnToLife> OperaG> no worry, the community will help you to whatever
<gnomefreak> OperaG: most distros now have a packagemanager gui that allows you to view the package and a lil info about it
<william> everything is unmuted
<Installer36> OperaG how did you get Linspire
<gnomefreak> Installer36: bought it most likely
<lucio12> unistall
<OperaG> installer36: I bought it for 50$ ...  yeah I know, I probably look stupid right now
<Frogzoo> william: checked for both devices?
<hari> hi
<HymnToLife> OperaG> you don't
<lucio12> shet
<HymnToLife> I've bought lots of distros
<Installer36> No ....Some PC are preloaded with it
<LjL> 50$? sheeesh
<gnomefreak> OperaG: i thought about buying it when i first entered linux world than relized its not worth the money
<HymnToLife> just so I could think I helped a bit :p
<william> as in headphone and speaker?
<pdlnhrd> is it safe to run the x86 on the amd64(emt64 to be exact)? ?
<william> everything is unmuted, what other devices are there?
<hari> can u tell me how to share a hd to the rest of the network?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, well that might be relative to a persons needs :)
<funkyHat> OperaG, no worries, you don't look stupid. People go out and buy operating systems, hell, MINOR UPGRADES for operating systems (i.e. panther etc.) for over $200
<LjL> you know, when i gave out some of the shipped Ubuntu CD, somebody asked me "uh but is there no serial number than i need to type?"
<LjL> sigh
<HymnToLife> lmao LjL
<gnomefreak> mustard5: true but i dont see those pay distros having anything a free one doesnt
<OperaG> Other question: if I was to move from Linspire to Ubuntu, what happens with my emails and other stuff?  Do I need to back it up or is the install so smart that it will grab them for me?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, support certain programs.. which the person may require to run
<LjL> OperaG: you will definitely need to back them up
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> the feeling that you helped the developers a bit if you're not skilled enough to do anything else
<hari> can u tell me how to share a hd to the rest of the network?
<LjL> OperaG: the installer might leave your home directory intact if you ask it to, but i wouldn't take the risk
<funkyHat> That's the only good reason anyone has for not using a free operating system
<lucio12> jfpakopsd
<lucio12> asfdfsdok,gfsd
<lucio12> sdgp+df
<lucio12> h
<lucio12> +gfdh
<lucio12> gfj
<lucio12> g
<lucio12> j
<lucio12> hg
<lucio12> j
<gnomefreak> lucio12: stop
<HymnToLife> goddmanit
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<lucio12> hgf
<lucio12> j
<lucio12> hgj
<lucio12> j
<lucio12> hg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<funkyHat> bye bye lucio12
<lucio12> jhg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %lucio12!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<mustard5> thanks johndarkhorse
<funkyHat> Thanks :)
<Frogzoo> william: apps -> sound -> volume control -> file -> change device - check pcm mutes for both analog device & intel
<hari> can u tell me how to share a hd to the rest of the network?
<`guardian> how to get ubuntu dapper drake ? install 5.10 and then ???
<OperaG> ok...  now can I tell you a couple of things I have a hard time doing with Linspire, so you can tell me if I can do them with Ubuntu?
<mustard5> hari, you installed samba?
<LjL> !tell `guardian about dapper
<johnmournahan> how do I get # in terminal
<william> great!
<gnomefreak> johnmournahan: sudo -i
<william> i got some static now, haha
<william> hmm
<setite> dumb question of the day : what ubuntu version are we on now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host184-21.pool8248.interbusiness.it]  by johndarkhorse
<mustard5> ubotu, tell hari about samba
<`guardian> thx ljl
<johnmournahan> gnomefreak; thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %lucio12!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<aroticoz> how do I change the permission to a file
<aroticoz> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> OperaG> just ask :)
<william> i have sound
<LjL> aroticoz: man chmod
<LjL> !tell aroticoz about cli
<william> but i have static
<Frogzoo> william: cool
<mack520> my ubuntu 5.1 config by dhcp won't get DNS server from airport- I have to enter manually- any way to fix?
<mustard5> hari, are we talking windows shares?
<OperaG> 1) install script in X-chat so I can share my mp3's
<OperaG> 2) run Games in Cedega
<Frogzoo> william: can't help with static - mebbe turn mike input off?
<william> tried
<subsonic> hi
<gnomefreak> OperaG: yes to both
<HymnToLife> mack520> do you have a DHCP server running on your desktop ?
<william> it only makes it a little better
<setite> the latter is possible i know personally
<OperaG> 3) Have Firefox the default browser
<mack520> no- dhcp served by airport
<gnomefreak> OperaG: yes
<OperaG> 4) Have Kontact the defaut email client
<setite> OperaG 3 is the default
<gnomefreak> opryes
<Remenic> hi
<setite> you have trouble doing those in linspire!!!
<HymnToLife> OperaG> all of this will work exactly the same way as in linspire
<Remenic> anyone know Mark Shuttleworth's nickname on irc?
<subsonic> can anyone help me with the install of msttcorefonts?
<mack520> no- dhcp served by airport
<gnomefreak> OperaG: yes that should read
<setite> damn linspire must be getting really bad
<LjL> firefox default browser, and kontact default mailer. perhaps notepad default editor? ;P
<HymnToLife> as they are the same apps
<subsonic> The MS fonts don't show up in my synaptic.
<subsonic> apt-get install msttcorefonts doesn't work either.
<subsonic> I got Universe and Multiverse repositories enabled.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell subsonic about fonts
<Frogzoo> william: sys -> prefs -> mm selector -> output test should give a tone now, yes?
<william> yep!
<OperaG> hymn: well these are things that dont work well with Linspire - I'm looking for improvement here :-)
<william> it is only static if i have volume all the way up
<LjL> Remenic: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<setite> you should be happy with ubuntu
<HymnToLife> don't work well ?
<bigon> Frogzoo, I added radeonfb in /etc/mkinitramfs/modules and recreate the initrd but the module is not in it
<Frogzoo> william: excellent
<setite> ya what HymnToLife said... how do those not work well
<HymnToLife> I guess you should be able to get them working on Ubuntu*
<setite> like with the email and browser... isnt that like a sink or swim thing
<HymnToLife> it's pretty easy :)
<Installer36> setite i foung everything worked ok but just slow
<william> thank you alot frogzoo
<subsonic> gnomefreak, I used that guide. Should I do it manual?
<william> linux is pretty nice
<OperaG> hymn: although I changed the default programs all over the place, it's still Linspire's Internet Suite that opens when I click on lithe support links...  and url doesnt transfer from link in email kontact to firefox (browser starts but I need to paste the adress)
<william> this is my 5th distro or so
<Frogzoo> william: you're very welcome - enjoy :)
<HymnToLife> william> linux stinks man
<HymnToLife> get Windows :D
<omerix> how can i connect to  my siemens sx1 phone in linux
<schmity> can someone help me with ubuntu as a webserver
<william> i used kubuntu, but it's wifi support was dumbed down
<schmity> this is way to hard
<LjL> they both stink, get AmigaOS
<william> gnome is not too bad
<Telarian02> Frogzoo i edited /etc/ppp/peers/provider and rebooted and still lost my nameservers in resolv.conf
<OperaG> About Ipod support, does it mount automatically?
<k-mandla> is anyone able to listen to the streaming audio on yahoo music/launchcast?
<jbroome> OperaG: mine did
<HymnToLife> Windows rocks, it has MSN Messenger :D
<Frogzoo> Telarian02: is there a usepeerdns entry in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider ?
<HymnToLife> (someone ACTUALLY told me that...)
<OperaG> hymn: actually, I installed aMSN and I'm happy with this one (hopefully as easy to set with Ubuntu)?
<schmity> what does this mean???? Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using. Then you'll need to restart Apache. (look at the next chapter concerning apache commands)
<raymond8066> could someone help me with airsnort
<william> msn messenger!
<Frogzoo> bigon: dunno about changing initrd - but you need to pass the kernel options from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<william> linux has gaim!
<HymnToLife> OperaG> thre are better ones out there
<HymnToLife> gaim or Kopete mainly
<Telarian02> Frogzoo, in /etc/ppp/peers/ i have provider wvdial wvdial-pipe
<bigon> Frogzoo, the option is in the menu.lst but if the module is not in the initrd it will not works
<shinu> hey, is there any way i could recover my mbr?
<Frogzoo> Telarian02: grep usepeerdns /etc/ppp/peers/*
<OperaG> hymn: Gaim I was not thrilled, it was disconnecting all the time from msn and did not have same features...  however I don't know about Kopete, i'll see if it's in the CNR wharehouse so I can try it...
<Frogzoo> bigon: yes, I can see that - but don't know how you'd recreate initrd
<hari> mustard5: thank u. The situation is : The network is working fine. Ican use all the windows network from the ubuntu pc. There is an external hd mounted on the ubuntu pc. I can not see and use this hd from the rest of the network.Generally I dont see the ubuntu pc in the windows pcs.I can use the windows pcs from the ubuntu.
<bmk789> i keep getting a protocol negotiation error when trying to connect to my server via samba, whats wrong?
<bigon> Frogzoo, ok thx
<mustard5> hari, my knowledge of sharing on networks is limited to handing out links to HOW TO's unfortunately :D
<william> is there any linux music player that can play shared network itunes music?
<sdh> cc
<hari> mustard5 : thanks anyway
<Shed> How can I get rm to remove a directory, someone?
<mustard5> hari, hopefully someone else knows
<Frogzoo> Shed: rmdir
<hari> can anybody help me with networking ?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Shed> Fantastic, thanks, Frogzoo!
<Frogzoo> Shed: or rm -rf to remove directory & contents
<OperaG> Do you know if I could see an example of how you install software without CNR?  It's really the part that's stopping me right now...  For an example, I've been trying to install Neverwinter Nights for 3 days now without any success - so you'll understand I wouldn't want that kind of trouble for each program I'd want to install...
<HymnToLife> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<HymnToLife> see this link OperaG
<HymnToLife> (the one ubotu gave)
<GutterPunk> Hi, how can I enable Xinerama in Ubuntu??
<yahya> hi. I sort of remember ubuntu has a meta-package to install gcc and other dev tools. what's it called?
<schmity> can someone please help me
<GutterPunk> My windows automatically stretch over both desktops
<Kr4t05> yet another memory lapse/
<hari> can anybody help me with networking ?
<Kr4t05> What's the commamd to remove a directory?
<schmity> rm
<Kr4t05> schmity: ah
<HymnToLife> Kr4t05> (sudo) rm -R /path/to/dir
<Kr4t05> HymnToLife: Thank ye
<aroticoz> can ubuntu extract from RAR's ?
<schmity> HymnToLife: whats this mean???? Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using
<HymnToLife> !tell aroticoz about unrar
<aroticoz> didn't work
<HymnToLife> !tell aroticoz about rar
<aroticoz> ah thanks
<schmity> if i cant solve this in an hour, im gonna hafta switch to macosx
<schmity> :\
<Langly> is there a version of ubuntu for pa-risc procs?
<HymnToLife> what exactly are you trying to do schmity ?
<OperaG> hymn: so if I understand correctly, Synaptic is almost like CNR - e.g. you select what you want and click to have it installed?
<bmk789> i keep getting a protocol negotiation error when trying to connect to my server via samba, whats wrong?
<HymnToLife> absolutely OperaG
<simulatio> can somebody please help! my desktop "stopped working" ie whatever i click, nothing works, nothing except the keyboard!
<johndarkhorse> OperaG: CNR is based on apt-get / synaptic
<schmity> simulatio: restart
<simulatio> schmity: 5 times already
<OperaG> hymn: So basically, Linspire people are full of it when they say it's a very exclusive service that no other distro can provide...
<k-mandla> for neverwinter, you might try this. ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259
<HymnToLife> well
<schmity> simulatio: did, you open desktop in terminal?
* OperaG feels like he's been kind of fooled...
<HymnToLife> every distro has a such tool
<HymnToLife> just some are better than others
<simulatio> schmity: how do you mean?
<FlyingPenguin> hello
<HymnToLife> Adept (the Kubuntu one) for example sucks big time
<LjL> HymnToLife: you say that >:
<LinuxJones> FlyingPenguin: hi
<LjL> well no it does
<HymnToLife> and I'm a Kubuntu user :p
<OperaG> hymn: what's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<schmity> simulatio: try cd (something)
<HymnToLife> OperaG> the desktop manager used
<LjL> OperaG: ubuntu ships with Gnome, Kubuntu ships with KDE
<LinuxJones> OperaG: kubuntu used kde as desktop ubuntu uses gnome
<HymnToLife> but the difference is a bit artificial
<Telarian02> Frogzoo, I grepped usepeerdns and commented it out everywhere i saw it but still no luck
<OperaG> hymn: ok, I know Linspire is KDE - how different is it from Gnome?
<HymnToLife> since the two distros are the same, just with a dirrerend DE
<simulatio> schmity: well, that works, but i can't use my mouse, well i can move it around but i can't click anything... just once when i start ubuntu(weird!)
<raymond8066> i need help with install , can someone help
<LjL> OperaG: the GUI is quite different
<HymnToLife> OperaG> it is very differen
<HymnToLife> I'd advise you to try both
<OperaG> like, are there some programs that will run in one but not the other?
<HymnToLife> and decide which one you like more
<LjL> OperaG: no
<HymnToLife> OperaG> no
<OperaG> so it's mostly cosmetic then?
<HymnToLife> every program will run on both
<simulatio> schmity: i can't tab between windows (alt+TAB) either
<LjL> OperaG: but if you have Gnome, and want to install a KDE program, you will have to install a lot of KDE libraries as well. also, the integration between the two desktops is not optimal yet - windows will look different, etc
<raymond8066> ill type make and i get a error can someone help
<OperaG> btw I know I am asking lots of questions - thanks for taking the time to answer them :-)
<curley_sue> Hi all! how do I take a window screenshot using the command-line?
<HymnToLife> no problem :)
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  whaare you trying to install?
<raymond8066> drivers
<LjL> OperaG: it's more than just cosmetic. but the two desktops *are* working hard to make running one's applications on another as seamless as possible
<HappyFool> curley_sue: gnome-screenshot, at a guess
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  need to be more specific
<raymond8066> uhh i dont know
<OperaG> Ok - I guess if it's a matter of look and feel, the best way will be to look at the screenshots to figure out the differences?
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  you dont install something if you dont know what its for
<cppnewbie> raymond8066 what drivers? :P
<raymond8066> wireless network
<curley_sue> HappyFool, that takes the whole screen, I want a single window (the term for expml)
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<HymnToLife> OperaG> no
<k-mandla> curley_sue: yeah, gnome-screenshot, but i don't know if that works outside the gnome environment
<HymnToLife> it's to actually try them
<HymnToLife> the looks are not all
<HappyFool> curley_sue: gnome-screenshot --help suggests a --window option
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  follow that link above ^ from ubotu
<LjL> OperaG: nah, the best way is to try both
<LjL> OperaG: since anyway you can always install Gnome or Kubuntu or KDE on Ubuntu
<raymond8066> well, ill type make and it says command not found
<vasser> hello
<curley_sue> HappyFool, tried that and received an error
<Kr4t05> How do I add items to the boot-up services?
<vasser> i have just install ubuntu, and getting this message on startup (of gnome):
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  type sudo apt-get install build-essential this will install the tools for make and make install
<vasser> >> "i've detected a panel already running" <<
<LjL> OperaG: quite a few people have both installed. you can choose to use one or another when you login
<HappyFool> curley_sue: what was the error ?
<HymnToLife> LjL> exactly why I'm saying the difference Ubuntu/Kubuntu is artificial
<OperaG> ok - but I guess that if you tell my that synaptic is better than it's Kubuntu's counterpart, I may be best to consider Ubuntu than Kubuntu, altough this involves changing from KDE to Gnome?
<LjL> OperaG: you could even have different users on the same computer using different desktops
<HymnToLife> those are the same
<simulatio> schmity: do you think you might be able to help me?
<LjL> HymnToLife: yeah though removing Gnome from Ubuntu or KDE from Kubuntu is slightly less than trivial
<moonman> OperaG, i just loaded KDE, and i also have gnome
<moonman> its not that weird
<avu> Is there a way to make GTK application running under KDE honor the icon theme configured under gnome? When running under KDE, they all seem to use the default icon theme, no matter what my gnome settings are.
<HymnToLife> OperaG> some KDE apps are better than the Gnome one
<vasser> nm
<vasser> all fixed :-)
<LinuxJones> OperaG: you can just install synaptic and run it in kde
<OperaG> hymn: it's now become hard to choose... :-)
<HymnToLife> k3b for example which is the KDE CD burning tool is a million times better than Gnomebaker (the Gnome one)
<HymnToLife> OperaG> personnally I have both KDE and Gnome installed$
<HymnToLife> so I have all the apps :)
<cppnewbie> heh same here
<cppnewbie> :D
<curley_sue> HappyFool, it's the GNOME regular "the application "gnome-screenshot" has quit unexpectedlt. you can inform..." window
<raymond8066> thanks
<IdleOne> HymnToLife,  your are lucky to have a box that can support all them apps ;/
<HymnToLife> well
<OperaG> don't forget I am quite new to the Linux world - would having both desktops be a complicated thing to set-up?
<HappyFool> curley_sue: bizarre. i know it's not much help, but 'gnome-screenshot --window --delay 1' works ok here
<HymnToLife> just an old Celeron 2,8 laptopwith 512 MB RAM and a 40 GB hd
<moonman> IdleOne, what ARE you running?
<cppnewbie> OperaG, i am very new as well and it isnt very hard :D
<IdleOne> P2 233mhz 92mb ram
<HymnToLife> OperaG> not at all
<HymnToLife> it's very easy
<HymnToLife> wow
<HymnToLife> that's a legacy box
<L00K> hi folks
<cppnewbie> that is superb! :D
<cppnewbie> hey L00K
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to install skype on a amd64
<HymnToLife> I have a 486 DX with linux on
<L00K> is there a help channel
<HymnToLife> (no KDE though, with 8 MB RAM :/)
<moonman> ive got a p3
<schmity> simulatio: with what?
<L00K> need instalation help :(
<moonman> what does slingshot do?
<devon> any suggestions on a linux friendly usb color inkjet printer? which to get?
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<simulatio> schmity: with the mouse-prob?
<L00K> ok
<HymnToLife> devon> anything from HP
<ompaul> L00K, your not defining the problem in a meaningful way
<schmity> its a mouse problem simulatio ?
<devon> HymnToLife..ok thx
<k-mandla> has anyone gotten ubuntu stickers from that site in germany?
<matt_> hi. i've downloaded enemy terrirory and got a .run-file. when i just doubleclick it, it gets opened with gedit. how can i run it?
<moonman> wait, what does Katapult do?
<curley_sue> HappyFool, same error. uppon choosing restart app it tries to take the while screen
<schmity> i thought it was a desktop problem?
<HymnToLife> matt_> chmod + x filename .run && ./filename.run
<simulatio> schmity: well, partly... i can just use it to open more "copies" of the first thing i click on when ubuntu starts...
<HymnToLife> +x*
<LinuxJones> matt_: chmod +x file.run then in the same directory type sh file.run
<matt_> ah, thanks
<OperaG> hymn: I actually need to burn cd's quite often, so from what you say, i'm better to stick around with KDE based desktop at the beginning (then install the gnome one)...  and then add synaptic on it.  Are Kubuntu and Ubuntu communities the same?  Will I get as good support if I go with Kubuntu?
<schmity> simulatio: so whats wrong then?
<HymnToLife> OperaG> from what I see, the #kubuntu channel is a bit less active
<moonman> OperaG, didnt we already decide that you could just run regular ubuntu with KDE loaded in on top?
<HymnToLife> but if I were you I would install a gversion
<simulatio> schmity: let's say that i click on the firefox icon... i can only use my mouse to click the firefox icon (nothing else works) until i restart my computer
<HymnToLife> and install the other DE just right after
<HymnToLife> that's what I always do :p
<iG-Shoot-Me> Hmm right now im clearing a partition I have..  After its empty, I can install ubuntu on it?
<L00K> what should i do at the bot screen for first time instalation
<ompaul> OperaG, kubuntu-desktop is useful in so far as it puts a reasonable set of applications together
<cppnewbie> iG-Shoot-Me, you bet :D
<OperaG> moonman yeah i guess you're right - I guess I am just getting scared of anything that involves customizing due to the problems I am presently experiencing
<L00K> i believe all files are copied but dosnt wanna boot right
<iG-Shoot-Me> Someone told me I need 2?
<schmity> ok, what then would u like to open firefox with? your keyboard?
<moonman> OperaG, wait till you get into creating and mounting partitons
<ompaul> iG-Shoot-Me, the installer will break it into two pieces, how much room are you giving it?
<cppnewbie> iG-Shoot-Me, its the linux partition and the swap partition, u can just split the already partitioned drive into another two
<mirak> is there a way to revert a ubuntu installation to the state it was at the first installation. I mean just have the paquets of the first install
<iG-Shoot-Me> The partition is only like 6 GB?
<ompaul> iG-Shoot-Me, a little small but it will work well in there
<HymnToLife> mirak> reinstll :p
<rysiek|pl> iG-Shoot-Me: It's better to split the disk into a few partitions, for security mainly, and you need a swap partition (that's actually not a requirement, but it's really good to have one)
<simulatio> schmity: what? what i'm saying is that i can just use the mouse for one thing until i reboot!
<LinuxJones> iG-Shoot-Me: you can install ubuntu on 1 partition but it's better to be on a seperate one.
<iG-Shoot-Me> Will the installer do that for me?
<OperaG> moonman : well for that I think I did quite well ;-) - I got 2 hard drives, one of them is split in 4 x 20gigs partitions...  was able to do it all by myself when I installed Linspire...
<mirak> HymnToLife: and without reinstall ? I want it to keep only the package of the base install
<rysiek|pl> iG-Shoot-Me: it should. Just remember to give the swap partition about 512MB
<HymnToLife> You'll have to repartition it
<schmity> simulatio: THEN REBOOT!
<IdleOne> !tell iG-Shoot-Me  about dualboot
<moonman> OperaG, do it via /etc/fstab and G-parted
<curley_sue> ANYONE any ideas on why 'gnome-screenshot --window' crashes?
<simulatio> schmity: i've done that FIVE TIMES! it doesn't work!
<ompaul> iG-Shoot-Me, but then my machine is 280G :)
<HymnToLife> mirak> how would it be different from a fresh install ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> lolol
<myki> Is there any way to copy file from putty? Maybe using scp?
<OperaG> moonman : not sure I am understanding why I'll need to go back to that?  I had used cfdisk to make the partitions?  will I need separate partitions if I have kde and gnome?
<mirak> HymnToLife: it would keep my settings
<HymnToLife> mirak> did you make a diffrent patition for /home ?
<myki> How to copy file from putty to windows?
<schmity> simulatio: o you needa reinstall ubuntu then
<moonman> OperaG, you need to get out of that frame of mind, KDE/Gnome are just front ends for the terminal
<mirak> HymnToLife: yes, but there is system settings I want to keep
<simulatio> schmity: eh? reinstall?
<schmity> yeah
<HymnToLife> OperaG> you're canadian, speaking french by any chance ?
<simulatio> schmity: you're kidding
<HappyFool> myki: use pscp (get it from the same place as putty)
<schmity> no
<HymnToLife> I hae a nice tutorial up in french for this
<schmity> simulatio: yeah jk
<webbber> hi. can anyone help me regarding Captive and mounting an ntfs drive?
<schmity> simulatio: ask someone who knows more
<simulatio> schmity: welll, thanks
<OperaG> moonman : ok I got this right.  Then why do I need to play with partitions?  is it because ubuntu will not work on reiserfs?
<schmity> i can barely figure out ubuntu half the time
<ipfw> grub wasn't set to put ide-scsi support on my /dev/hdc on boot ... now cdrecord can't find it, is there a way I can get it to properly load now ?
<OperaG> hymn : oui je parle francais...  est-ce que mon anglais est si poche que a? ;-) hehe
<schmity> did you try to configure ur dekstop file though?
<schmity> simulatio: did you?
<LinuxJones> OperaG: what are you trying to do again ?
<ipfw> I tried just "modprobe ide-scsi" and it loads, but doesn't do anything for the drive
<simulatio> schmity: what file??
<OperaG> linuxjones: I am inquiring about Ubuntu because I am considering moving from Linspire to Ubuntu
<schmity> idk, you know how to use terminal though simulatio ?
* Kr4t05 is away: Work
<Anders0n> Excume, what is the comand for extract the archives of .rmp?
<webbber> everything works fine, i just can't actually write to the drive!
<LinuxJones> OperaG: Ubuntu is very nice
<jon_> OperaG, The main difference is how you install software.  As far as I know
<ccc_> are there any video players that does dvd iso playback?
<simulatio> schmity: yeah, but not really good, and i need my mouse working, for work
<ccc_> image files, that is
<simulatio> schmity: whats the files name?
<moonman> OperaG, you dont need to
<OperaG> jon_ from what I could find out, synaptic kind of compares with CNR...  have you experimented both?
<Anders0n> Excume, what is the comand for extract the archives of .rpm?
<webbber> ex-chat
<myki> how to restart sshd?
<dorel> uhmm, has anyone registered a domain with yahoo.com including mail/hosting services?
<OperaG> hymn: J'ai de la misre  envoyer des messages pv je pense
<dorel> i have a general question
<webbber> exit
<jon_> OperaG, I've never used CNR, but it seems simple enough.  Synaptic kinda does the job yes...but you'll be doing a bit of configs in txt files.  But it's not a huge worry there's step by step tutorials that if you follow exactly nothing will go wrong.
<jon_> OperaG, the main reason why I would switch from Linspire is to save money ;)
<schmity> oooo, idk what then
<mirak> is there a way to clean non used applications, or least used apps ?
<schmity> is ur mouse properly plugged in?
<yezariael> anyone here who got airport extreme running? i have a problem installing softmac. anyone experienced?
<jon_> OperaG, Like for example, Ubuntu doesn't come with mp3 codes..
<schmity> what is the groupname.??
<jon_> OperaG, codecs*
<OperaG> linspire: yes, I know, but I already bought it...  but there are several things that I am having troubles with, and the support from the community is not that great...
<jon_> OperaG, Ubuntu's support is wonderful...What the community doesn't give, google gives.
<OperaG> I got more answers today about ubuntu than what I ever got from Linspire since january
<LinuxJones> mirak: there is deborphan which will get rid of unused libraries on your system. But not full apps
<Anders0n> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<mirak> LinuxJones: ok
<rysiek|pl> OperaG: no wonder (K)Ubuntu is #1 in DistroWatch :)
<windoze> whoa we are still talking OperaG into getting ubunut
<windoze> hehe
<jon_> OperaG, Yep ;)
<HymnToLife> OperaG> can you PM me ?
<jon_> windoze, Yep :)*
<HymnToLife> seems I can't send queries
<HymnToLife> my firewall must be messed up
<rysiek|pl> well, I would suggest Kubuntu
* rysiek|pl is *certain* he will get banned
<windoze> whoa
<sardopsycho> Question....I want to install ThinkFree Office, I downloaded their Linux install - however it has a .sh extension - anyone know how to deal with that?????
<jon_> Ubuntu = Gnome, Kubuntu = KDE  KDE has more of a windows feel which I believe? Linspire shoots for..
<savon> What shal I do when I have just install Ubuntu?
<Anders0n> !rpm
<ubotu> hmm... rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<OperaG> rysiek: yes I saw that this morning - that ubuntu is #1, and that linspire is going down the drain...  so I came here to find out more about it
<jon_> sardopsycho, sh file.sh
<raymond8066> why cant i comply stuff
<jon_> sardopsycho, You may have to do the sudo sh file.sh
<windoze> hey anyone a media person here
<sardopsycho> thanx jon_ - trying that now
<johnmournahan> what is the command for make dir in terminal
<jbroome> ls
<savon> !ubuntu
<windoze> like using a hometheater with ubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntu was an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<ubuntu__> does ubuntu have good kde support?
<pv__> yes
<raymond8066> i dont have gcc can someone help
<HappyFool> raymond8066: install build-essential
<windoze> ubuntu__ kubuntu does :)
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<linux2> pv__, what version of kde does it have?
<savon> Kubuntu has!
<johnmournahan> what is the command for make dir in terminal
<jbroome> mkdir
<jbroome> mkdir dirname
<johnmournahan> thanks jbroome
<jon_> sardopsycho, I think you have to change to that ... directory of which the sh file is in ;)
<johnmournahan> im new to linux
<HymnToLife> linux2 > 3.5.1
<pv__> savon, kubuntu and ubuntu are almost the same thing...
<sardopsycho> yep..it's in my Home directory...so no prob there
<pv__> linux2, http://packages.ubuntu.com/kdebase shows the versions
<raymond8066> "install: too few arguments
<raymond8066> " please me with this error now
<windoze> kubuntu makes ubuntu say uncle
<rysiek|pl> OperaG: well, I just think that a free OS should be also free from costs - and *man* the community rocks
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<symlyn> HELPPPPPP my gdm crashes when i type first letter of my password? what could be the problem??
<linux2> would anyone here reccomend ubuntu over mandriva?
<linux2> cause i like mandriva for ease of use
* rysiek|pl would
* windoze would
<HymnToLife> pv__> packages.ubuntu.com is _not_ up to date for kde
<linux2> but i dont't like mandriva cause its so buggy
<symlyn> and I am using Ubuntu
<jon_> linux2, Never tried Mandriva...But I haven't run into any bugs with Ubuntu stable.
<windoze> ubuntu had the worlds best community imo
<symlyn> my gdm crashes when i type first letter of my password?
<jbroome> i would reccomend damn near anything over mandriva
<pv__> HymnToLife, probably so, if the kubuntu.org site has updates.
<windoze> ive tried various distros and ubuntu was the smoothest transition because of all the help
<linux2> also mandriva free is very poorly supported
* rysiek|pl had Mandrake (now called Mandriva) for 2 years: bugs, rpm shit, more bugs
<linux2> you have to be a club member for updates
<linux2> and so on
<raymond8066> i cant get gcc to work please help me
<savon> what shall I do when I just had install ubuntu, to get it run as good as posible?
<linux2> rysiek|pl, yeah same here
<jon_> linux2, Member for updates?  Go for ubuntu then ;)
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<HymnToLife> pv__> no
<pv__> HymnToLife, please elaborate
<linux2> yeah ubuntu doesn't need members for updates
<johnmournahan> how do I get sudo in gnome ? I can get in terminal but not in the gui
<HymnToLife> the updates are on another repo
<OperaG> ok well thanks everyone - I'll think this over a bit and will surely give Ubuntu a try
<rysiek|pl> yeah... we offer free membership upon buying
<linux2> im on the live cd now
<linux2> and im really liking it
<Rambo3> windoze it mostly depends how large the comunity is + number of programs in ubuntu repos
<rysiek|pl> ooops... what "buying"? :)
<linux2> great distro
<linux2> best so far
<jon_> savon, Run as good as possible as in less RAM usage?  Try not using Gnome.  As in Faster Vid?  Update your vid drivers...
<HymnToLife> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<linux2> that i have ever tried
<jbroome> rysiek|pl: 10.0 was ok, 10.1 crapped hard on us in production.  we ran away from it
<pv__> yes, that is the kubuntu.org update site
<HymnToLife> yes
<qpalzm> i just found the best help and howto guide for ubuntu
<raymond8066> i really need help can someone help me with installing gcc
<HymnToLife> it's _noy_ in packages.ubuntu.com
<HymnToLife> not*
<Jemt> Greetings. I'm looking for a tool similar to Visio for Windows. Any suggestions?
<windoze> anyone here use UBUNTU with a MyTheatre or some other hometheatre app
<rysiek|pl> jbroome: Talking Mandrake? Yep, same here. Got 10.2 after 10.0 and thought "wtf?!"
<johndarkhorse> raymond8066: install "build-essential"
<OperaG> Have a great day and talk to you later!
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<rysiek|pl> cu OperaG
<symlyn> anyone can help me.. ubuntu GDM crashes when  I enter first letter of password
<savon> Thanks, but it wedia to work!asnt that I mean, I mean to get settings and m
<jon_> Jemt, Not meaing to patronize you, but have you tried google?
<savon> dho!
<Jemt> Visio is a tool for creating diagrams - ie UML used for "drawing" programs :)
<johnmournahan> qpalzm; where
<qpalzm> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#convertrpmtodebfiles
<raymond8066> i get a error
<jon_> meaning*
<qpalzm> an*
<funkyHat> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<raymond8066> install: too few arguments
<sardopsycho> jon_ - worked like a charm...thanks bro
<funkyHat> qpalzm, ^
<rysiek|pl> Jemt: looking for something Visio-like?
<jon_> sardopsycho, Good to hear, np.
<johnmournahan> qpalzm; do you know how to sudo in gnome
<savon> Thanks, but it wasnt that i ment I mean to get settings and media to work!
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ah
<Jemt> rysiek|pl: Yep :)
<rysiek|pl> Jemt: one suggestion: Dia
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ok I was installing ubuntu and I got to the partition part
<Jemt> rysiek|pl: Great, thanks :)
<raymond8066> i dont know how to do this, but i cant get gcc to work
<iG-Shoot-Me> I hit manually
<rysiek|pl> Jemt: no prob :)
<iG-Shoot-Me> And It had like 4 things
<devon> how do I locate a file with the extension .ppd
<qpalzm> johnmournahan, lol i just got ubuntu yesterday, what is sudo, i keep seeing it but i dont know what it is?
<iG-Shoot-Me> #1 #2 #3 #4
<iG-Shoot-Me> How do I know which partition each one is?
<qpalzm> johnmournahan, is it part of the package management?
<johnmournahan> it is the equlivant to root
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> sudo fdisk -l
<johnmournahan> i think
<johnmournahan> ubunt is 24hr old rom me to
<HymnToLife> !tell qpalzm about sudo
<johnmournahan> but i used fedora and suse
<raymond8066> i need gcc can someone help me get it to work
<savon> !media
<ubotu> savon: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<qpalzm> yeah, i just got rid of fedora
<savon> !multimedia
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<linux2> just wondering. but should i get kubuntu or just ubuntu?
<johnmournahan> it seamed bugie to me
<johnmournahan> and slow
<jon_> linux2, Do you prefer Gnome or KDE?
<HymnToLife> linux2 > both :)
<johnmournahan> so far i like ubuntu
<jon_> linux2, if you change your mind, you can get them both by adding repos ;)
<iG-Shoot-Me> ?
<johnmournahan> rated #1 in the UK
<johnmournahan> for open source
<iG-Shoot-Me> I cant
<devon> anyone know how I can locate a file with the extension .ppd from command line?
<linux2> jon_, i prefer kde
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont knwo which partition
<iG-Shoot-Me> I havel ike 4
<iG-Shoot-Me> #1 #2 #3 #4
<HymnToLife> that's nonsense anyway
<iG-Shoot-Me> All under slave
<jon_> linux2, Then go for kubuntu
<iG-Shoot-Me> During installation
<HymnToLife> UBuntu and Kubuntu are the _same_ thing
<linux2> jon_, i already started downloading the ubuntu dvd
<iG-Shoot-Me> ntfs 1
<iG-Shoot-Me> ntfs 1
<iG-Shoot-Me> ntfs 2
<iG-Shoot-Me> etc
<jon_> linux2, Well that's fine too, you can add repos to make it into kbuntu
<Gokz> hey guys i got a few questions about setting up a server in ubuntu, is anyone here knowladgable in that feild. Thanks
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> I told you the command to get the partitions list... sudo fdisk -l
<johndarkhorse> iG-Shoot-Me: they put the comma key on the keyboard for a reason. please don't puntuate with the "enter" key
<iG-Shoot-Me> Sorry
<iG-Shoot-Me> HymnToLife: This is during installation
<iG-Shoot-Me> of ubuntu
<devon> Help
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Nowhere to type that
<Gokz> devon - > what do you need help with?
<HymnToLife> in a terminal
<linux2> jon_, aren't ubuntu and kubuntu the same. just kubuntu comes with kde and ubuntu does not
<HymnToLife> !terminal
<yezariael> hey there, anyone got experience installing softmac ond ppc? i want to bring up my airport extreme card but get a build error when trying to "make" softmac
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont have a terminal!!
<curley_sue> ANYONE any ideas on why 'gnome-screenshot --window' crashes?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im still installing LinuX
<jon_> linux2, yep.
<devon> how to I locate a file with the extension of .ppd
<HymnToLife> !tell iG-Shoot-Me about terminal
<linux2> why don't you just have ubuntu with kde and gnome ?
<jon_> linux2, Ubuntu comes with Gnome is it's stead ;)
<HappyFool> linux2: too much for 1 cd
<HymnToLife> linux2 because that would take 2 CDs
<jon_> brb
<HymnToLife> and Ubuntu is meant to be single CD
<iG-Shoot-Me> ...  You have no idea what im talking about
<chell> hello
<yezariael> hey, any NON-N00Bs here?
<HymnToLife> what exactly do you want to do ?
<HappyFool> i believe both kubuntu and ubuntu come on the dvd, fwiw (the whole of main?)
<johnmournahan> how to get sudo gnome
<symlyn> hello
<iG-Shoot-Me> I just got the ubuntu disc
<Jemt> rysiek|pl: Yeah! Dia was exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much :)
<raymond8066> i have a problem installing gcc can someone help
<HymnToLife> HappyFool> nope
<symlyn> SOS
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have 4 partitions on the hard drive
<HymnToLife> the DVDs ar live and install on the same disc
<Uzzi> scim/skin works in qt app(as kate) and gtk app(as synaptic)but it doesn't work with Oo!
<iG-Shoot-Me> I need to select which partition to install it on
<rysiek|pl> Jemt: my pleasure :)
<HymnToLife> that's all ?
<devon> Gokz, i want to find a filname with an extension of .ppd
<HymnToLife> well
<rysiek|pl> raymond8066: what's the problem?
<HymnToLife> just move the cursor on the partition you want to install to
<symlyn> can anyone help me fix my ubuntu???????????????????
<yezariael> dude impossible... no one here who made experience with softmac...?!?
<HymnToLife> and set the mount point to /
<raymond8066> install: too few arguments
<iG-Shoot-Me> Thats the thing..  I dont know which one is the one thats empty.
<raymond8066> this
<symlyn> ?????
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> hmm
<HymnToLife> you could boot from whatever OS you are running
<HymnToLife> and see it from there
<linux2> where can i get the kubuntu dvd?
<symlyn> why does my gdm crashes when I type first letter of my assword???
<linux2> i keep getting bad links
<raymond8066> i type install build-essential and i get a error
<symlyn> why does my gdm crashes when I type first letter of my assword???
<raymond8066> someone please help
<HappyFool> raymond8066: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'   -- if that doesn't work, you need to setup your repositories
<iG-Shoot-Me> .........
<symlyn> why does my gdm crashes when I type first letter of my assword???
<funkyHat> symlyn, did you set a password?
<funkyHat> symlyn, please stop asking the same question...
<symlyn> yes.. i have..
<HappyFool> that would be a `password' *beavis snigger*
<linux2> thats weird how the kubuntu and ubuntu dvds are the same size
<linux2> are they the same disk?
<symlyn> i edited /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to login automatically
<ubuntuking> hello all
<funkyHat> symlyn, that's why then ;)
<Shed> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are only different in whether they use Gnome or KDE, linux2.
<tonyyarusso> Why doesn't xsane have an option to save scans as pdf?
<HymnToLife> of course not linux2
<symlyn> but if i don;t bypass the problem still persists..
<iG-Shoot-Me> Id still love some help here..
<HymnToLife> it they were the same disk, thy would install the same thing :p
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<raymond8066> "make[2] : *** [/home/raymond/ipw2200/ipw2200.o]  Error 1
<raymond8066> " can someone help with this or not?
<symlyn> >> funkyHat... i am encountering other problem once I am insude
<GutterPunk> Hi, how should I install kde on ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> what's the problem ow
<GutterPunk> Should I just do: "sudo apt-get install kde"?
<HymnToLife> now*
<symlyn> Nautilus.. firefox... application installer...
<symlyn> all crashes..
<funkyHat> symlyn, doing this should fix it: run sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm, and then use the GUI in system > administration > login screen setup and set up automatic login there instead
<symlyn> even fireform
<tonyyarusso> GutterPunk: Depends on your goal.
<funkyHat> hmm
<GutterPunk> tonyyarusso, what are my options?
<windoze> i wanna try ubuntu again
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<GutterPunk> tonyyarusso, I'd like to have a minimal kde, so I can install packages on the go
<tonyyarusso> GutterPunk: Do you want to add just the minimum of KDE, KDE and a bit of apps, or switch entirely to Kubuntu?
<looksaus> anyone knows if dapper will contain support for intel macs?
<matt_> my widnowspartitions are all mounted under /media, but i have only access to them as root. how do i change that?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Same problem.. Not being helped..
<ubuntuking> does the intel pro wireless 3945 work in dapper
<GutterPunk> tonyyarusso, only the minimum of kde
<tonyyarusso> GutterPunk: Minimal is sudo apt-get install kdebase I believe, maybe kde-base.
<ubuntuking> ???
<HymnToLife> hari> is that a windows drive you mounted ?
<hari> yes
<looksaus> I see Matthew Garrett working on intel mac support in Debian like a madman
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> for the third time$
<HymnToLife> WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM ?
<funkyHat> GutterPunk, install something like k3b then and then remove it if you don't want it... or installing kde-base might work
<iG-Shoot-Me> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/
<IdleOne> HymnToLife,  caps off and dont be rude please :)
<linux2> why won't ubuntu play mp3's?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I got to there
<iG-Shoot-Me> Where you scroll down to partition discs
<iG-Shoot-Me> I clicked on manually edit partition table
<HymnToLife> gdamn, I don't like repeating the same thing over and over again
<HappyFool> linux2: it will once you install the right codecs (not present by default for legal reasons)
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell linux2 about restricted formats
<iG-Shoot-Me> I have 4 things there
<Canard> How do you close all programs that are currently using a certain port.
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont know which partition is the one I emptied
<HymnToLife> and you ant to know which one is the empty one, got it
<cppnewbie> lol iG-Shoot-ME
<cppnewbie> it has to be obvious
<johnmournahan> how to get usdo in gnome
<HymnToLife> and I told you to boot on whatever OS you are currently using to find out
<iG-Shoot-Me> Yep
<IdleOne> HymnToLife,  you tried if someone doesnt want to listen or hear you . you cant force them so move on to the next person :)
<hari> HymnToLife : it is a fat32 externaldrive with data, no OS
<iG-Shoot-Me> I know which one it is on windows
<raymond8066> how do i chang a file when i cant have acces to it
<tonyyarusso> johnmournahan: usdo or sudo?  Graphical sudo is managed by gksudo.
<rysiek|pl> linux2: mp3 is a RestrictedFormat, go to the webpage Ubotu told you about
<iG-Shoot-Me> But it doesnt have its name
<ubuntuking> does the intel pro wireless 3945 work in dapper daily
<linux2> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> hmm
<iG-Shoot-Me> It just says #1, #2, #3, #4 on the installer
<HymnToLife> the Windows disk manager cas tell you this I think
<cppnewbie> doesnt it say sda1 hda1 or something like that somewhere? :S
<iG-Shoot-Me> And little smiley faces..
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso; sudo typo
<symlyn> funkyHat .. but will my other software run??
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuking: Dapper questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1, so you'll be more likely to find an answer there.
<Canard> How would you stop all aplications that are currently using a port?
<savon> 2.4. 	
<savon> How do I add backports?
<savon> 
<savon> Backports are newer versions of applications made available for the current stable release of Ubuntu.
<savon>    1.
<savon>       Start Synaptic by selecting System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager from the desktop menu system.
<ubuntuking> tonyyarusso, thanks for the tip
<iG-Shoot-Me> So how do i?
<savon>    2.
<savon>       In Synaptic choose Settings-> Repositories.
<savon>    3.
<savon>       Click on Add and then Custom.
<savon>    4.
<HappyFool> nooooooo
<savon>       Paste the following line into the box:
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: so how do get it functioning? Linux Green
<HappyFool> paster!
<savon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<GutterPunk> errm
<funkyHat> symlyn, I don't know, looking at what you said after that, it doesn't look like the same issue at all... but it's at least something to try... have you played with any other settings like GTK or X or something?
<savon>    5.
<HymnToLife> !tell savon about pastebin
<savon>       Click Ok and then click Yes when it asks you to reload. Backports is now available.
<gogo_> When i try to install ubunto on my lap top it STOPS at "booting the kernel" what am i doing wrong?
<savon> this dosnt work!
<symlyn> you only suggest to login automatically... whichi already have
<savon> that make my computer fuced!k
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> in windows, right click on My Computer > Mangage  disk Manager
<HymnToLife> it will show you your partitions in the order they are on the drive
<rysiek|pl> whoa, when *did* this channel change to #windows-helpers? :] 
<IdleOne> !tell savon about repos
<tonyyarusso> johnmournahan: Is it for something specific?  It should generally by default.  'gksudo appname' will run stuff from a terminal window.
<vasser> hello
<windoze> anyoen know a good media based distro... for htpc
<linux2> does ubuntu have a good update system. lets say you installed 5.10 of ubuntu and then wanted to upgrade once the next release was out. can it do that without any problems? most distros get messed up when you try to do that
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<symlyn> funkyHat, I tried to install some unicode based devanagiri fonts
<jon_> linux2, Yes.
<vasser> i am unable to have direct rending under x
<tonyyarusso> linux2: Absolutely.
<Canard> Never mind, I asked for help to soon. My apoligies.
<johndarkhorse> linux2: you will have no problems
<vasser> i have installed nvidia-settings and all, doesn't help
<linux2> jon_, sounds much better than any other distros i have ever used
<symlyn> after the restart.. i got this problem!!
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9760  plz loock
<Uzzi> I have a big problem with scim and skim!If someone use its,please help me!
<jon_> linux2, Linux has improved since last time I used it (Fedora Core 3) ;)
<tonyyarusso> linux2: And it's getting better.  5.10 to 6.04 will still involve editing some lines briefly I believe, but after that I'm told it will be super easy.
<funkyHat> symlyn, ah... well that could explain it... if it happens when you are typing something or some content is loading... I don't know how you'd recover from that... although it must be possible...
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: Im trying to extract codec to /usr/local/lib/codec/
<hari> in the properties of a hd there is a display that I am not the ownwr of the disk and I can not change the permitions.How can I change that?
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: and keep getting told I need permisation
<johndarkhorse> johnmournahan: just use the deb
<johnmournahan> its for m-player
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ok thanks I'll try it
<iG-Shoot-Me> Be back later :)
<vasser> anyone ?
<hari> Hi .What shall I do to play mp3
<symlyn> funkyHat, thanks.. i would hunt for that... I don't know how I would mend my machine.. I am still newbie with Linux :(
<tonyyarusso> johnmournahan: So you need root privileges in the archive manager, correct?  Using a deb and 'sudo dpkg -i' would be preferable, but it could be done...
<funkyHat> !tell hari about mp3
<jon_> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jon_> ^^ hari
<s|k> hi
<johndarkhorse> tonyyarusso: the w32codecs deb makes it easier
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: thats what i need
<tonyyarusso> johndarkhorse: Yes, it certainly does.
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: I not good at easy
<tonyyarusso> !tell johnmournahan about w32codecs
<savon> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any way to install google arth to ubuntu?
<linux2> does anyone have a good place where i can download the kubuntu dvd?
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: thanks guys
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it's a java based program, but it's only for mac and win
<linux2> i get bad links from the kubuntu website
<HymnToLife> w32codecs is on the PLF repo
<jon_> linux2, There's thousands of mirrors? (well not 1000's ...) you can't find one?
<HymnToLife> here :http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/w32codecs/
<jon_> that works?
<tonyyarusso> MetaMorfoziS: You might be able to do it with wine or some other emulator (I haven't tried).
<HymnToLife> linux2 > trying to install KDE 3.5.1 ?
* Uzzi is away: Sono occupato
<IdleOne> whats with all the public away msg'es thought that was a no no
<jon_> linux2, Is trying to get a good mirror for KDE
<Snake__> MetaMorfoziS: Try out wine, tell me how it runs :)
<johnmournahan> tonyyarusso: Thanks alot that is just what I needed
<cppnewbie> can anyone help me with setting up emulation with libs ia32-libs ia32-libs-dev on a 64 bit system?
<jon_> HymnToLife, he's trying to get a good mirror for kubuntu
<funkyHat> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<funkyHat> linux2, ^
<MetaMorfoziS> Snake__: oky, i foun some howto-s
<HymnToLife> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main definitely works
<HymnToLife> I updated from it some minutes ago
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm can't understand why only mac and win version is in...
<jon_> HymnToLife, He wants the ISO
<Gokz> hey guys i got a question, how to i get the command RPM, i am trying to install java but it terminal cannot use the RPM command
<HymnToLife> oh
<dennis_> #phlak
<Gokz> is there another way to isntall java?
<linux2> jon_, yeah i stil can't find one
<HappyFool> !javadebs
<IdleOne> tell Gokz  about java
<HymnToLife> linux2 > d'you have ubuntu installed ?
<savon> that dosnt help me!
<HappyFool> hrm
<HappyFool> !tell Gokz about javadebs
<linux2> HymnToLife, no. im just on the live cd at the moment
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> that mirror seems to work : ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<IdleOne> savon,  I remember a few days ago telling you about the repos if you dont follow the instructions you wont be able to enable them
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9761
<gogo_> IHow do i install ubunto on my lap top?
<IdleOne> savon,  are you french?
<HappyFool> heh. i wonder how seveas' java debs are any less official than the others
<HymnToLife> seems he's Swedish
<savon> yes, and It worked, but I re installd it today, nd now it dosnt woork at all!
<savon> no swedish!
<windoze> kk
<HymnToLife> savon > can you paste your sources.list on pastebin please ?
<IdleOne> savon,  the repos wiki is the best and easiest way for you to enable read carefully and do what it says
<savon> how can I found it?
<HymnToLife> savon : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gogo_> Can anyone give me instructions on how to install UBUNTO on my philips laptop
<HappyFool> !install
<IdleOne> gogo_,  pop in the cd and reboot
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<HymnToLife> Ubunto ?
<HymnToLife> wtf is that ?
<HappyFool> like ubuntu, but rounder
<gogo_> It stops at BOOTING THE KERNEL
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9763
<mark__> hi
<GameOver69> hey guys for some reason all private messages dont show up in tabs anymore they show inside the main chat window
<balor> How can I unset my proxy server for apt?
<ompaul> gogo_,  Have a look here wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions or wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<raymond8066> i get a error when i make somthing, can i get help
<mark__> sayyyyyyyyyyyy whhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<gogo_> Thanx ompaul
<ompaul> gogo_, I hope it helps
<IdleOne> !tell raymond8066  about wireless
<IdleOne> !tell raymond8066  about build-essential
<raymond8066> I HAVE GCC
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  so why you yelling at me?
<raymond8066> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<raymond8066> i get this error
<ompaul> raymond8066, caps lock mark you for special* attention, so do you have build-essential?
<CarinArr> raymond8066, well that means there isn't a rule in your makefile for the word "install"
<matt_> i have a problem with scons. :( i have a SConstuct file("Program('test.cpp')") and a hello world program in test.cpp. when i typ scons it tells me "sh: - : invalid option
<matt_> " i think that error might come from g++ though. :(
<ompaul> CarinArr, ./configure :-)
<raymond8066> i dont understand
<CarinArr> just pointing out the obvious:
<CarinArr> :) even
<IdleOne> ompaul,  he is trying to configure wireless networking
<raymond8066> i have build-install
<CarinArr> raymond8066, have you read the installation instruction for whatever it is you're trying to compile
<ompaul> raymond8066, I asked you a question, did you >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< in a terminal?
<xrusto> hello everybody. Can you help me with ubuntu ? I got a problem with bringing up my eth0 adapter
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9763
<raymond8066> yesa
<rysiek|pl> xrusto: what's the problem?
<ompaul> raymond8066, to whom are you speaking?
<raymond8066> you and the other guy
<iG-Shoot-Me> I got ot hte partition thing
<iG-Shoot-Me> This is what I see:
<raymond8066> yes for both
<CarinArr> girl thankyouverymuch;)
<iG-Shoot-Me> #1 Primary 15.7 GB :) ntfs /media/hdb1
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  you are trying to get wireless network working right?
<iG-Shoot-Me> #2 Primary 83.9 GB :) ntfs /media/hdb2
<ompaul> raymond8066, well you see you need to address people there are in excess of 500 here and its a little harder to follow
<iG-Shoot-Me> #3 Primary 10.5 GB :) ntfs /media/hdb3
<raymond8066> im trying to get drivers to work right
<iG-Shoot-Me> #4 Primary 21.0 GB :) ntfs /media/hdb4
<CarinArr> raymond8066, so you're trying to make the drivers?
<raymond8066> i dont know how
<iG-Shoot-Me> unusable 29.0 GB :) unusable
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  ubotu is going to send you a link . follow it
<iG-Shoot-Me> After I select which Partition I use
<IdleOne> !tell raymond8066  about wireless
<iG-Shoot-Me> I see:
<iG-Shoot-Me> Use as: ntfs
<iG-Shoot-Me> Mount point: /media/hdb4
<iG-Shoot-Me> Bootable flag: off
<savon> heres my sourse list, is some thing wrong white it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Size: 21.0 GB
<iG-Shoot-Me> What do I do??
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> you must specify at least a rot partition
<ompaul> iG-Shoot-Me, put it in paste.ubuntu-nl.org not here
<savon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9763
<raymond8066> im trying to make the drivers
<HymnToLife> use as ext3, mount point : /
<NCLife> how do i switch from the unconfirmed version of wine to the confirmed
<IdleOne> raymond8066,  what drivers? where did you get them and most importantly did you try the wiki page?
<HymnToLife> ow that's f***ed up savon
<savon> hehe I thinked so!
<raymond8066> i dont know what a rule is
<HymnToLife> just delete everythingand replace with this : http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy03/sources.list
<savon> How can I fixed it?
<raymond8066> if i knew it might help me
* IdleOne goes back to configuring his box :)
<shiv> what's the game that comes close to Max Payne in Linux?
<savon> thank you!
<jon_> HymnToLife, Whoa, just say his repos ;) no wonder why it's not working?
<ompaul> savon, why on earth are the last two lines there
<CarinArr> raymond8066, are you following a tutorial? what are you trying to make, did you download a file that you're trying to make? what?
<jon_> saw*
<s|k> which is the SUPRR key?
<savon> dont know!
<Alinux> hello, I have Dappers Flight 4 CD, is there mode to install it without graphical interface? but start installation like previous brezzy version?
<raymond8066> i downloaded drivers to make so i can yous my wireless network card
<CarinArr> raymond8066, where did you download them from?
<ompaul> Alinux, not here, talk in #ubuntu+1
<raymond8066> i dont rember, but someplace for ubuntu drivers
<xrusto> risiekpl: with lswh I become this: *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<xrusto>        description: Network controller
<xrusto>        product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<xrusto>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<xrusto>        physical id: 9
<xrusto>        bus info: pci@00:09.0
<xrusto>        version: 02
<xrusto>        width: 32 bits
<ompaul> savon, put a # in front of the top and the last two lines and then run this command "sudo apt-get update"
<xrusto>        clock: 33MHz
<xrusto>        capabilities: bus_master
<xrusto>        resources: iomemory:dfffa000-dfffbfff irq:11
<HymnToLife> !tell xrusto about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %xrusto!*@*]  by ompaul
<iG-Shoot-Me> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9765
<iG-Shoot-Me> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9765
<ompaul> xrusto, never paste in here ever
<CarinArr> raymond8066, you're going to have to give us more than that if you want help i'm afraid.. we're not psychics
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %xrusto!*@*]  by ompaul
<xrusto> ompaul : I am sorry.
<raymond8066> can you tell me what a rule is please
<khafra> What do you do when a samba share on another computer is halfway mounted, and you can neither mount nor unmount it?
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> use as ext3, mount point : / , bootable : no matter
<raymond8066> thats all i need to know
<savon> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<HymnToLife> and don't forget to format it
<rysiek|pl> xrusto: I don't actually know anything about wireless configs, sorry. but try reading: man interfaces (from console)
<iG-Shoot-Me> ?? How?
<CarinArr> raymond8066, no it's not all you need to know. if you're following the insutrctions correctly and not encountering any errors you should never get that message
<HymnToLife> you mus have a "Format ?" line
<CarinArr> jaysus.. instructions even;)
<HymnToLife> saying "no, keep existing data"
<fangorious> i'm having trouble getting gnome-user-share working
<HymnToLife> select it and pressenter, it will say "format it"
<khafra> CarinArr: That's a pretty good migration of the "c," there.
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont know what to do though..
<xrusto> ompaul: do you know how to enable lan interface in ubuntu?
<CarinArr> lol khafra, yeah pretty impressed myself;)
<fangorious> nothing shows up in the nautilus network browser
<khafra> Or the "tr," I guess.
<tolkan>  trying to compile some drivers for my kernel e1000 to be specific, and i'm getting an error: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-12/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory
<tolkan> Does anyone know anything about this kbuild thing?
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> I told you everything you need I guess
<HymnToLife> but maybe you should create a sawp space
<ompaul> xrusto, wait a moment please I want to say something to someone else
<khafra> Anyway, when I try to mount -t smbfs, or to smbclient, it says "error, operation already in progress."  But the connection doesn't show up when I type "mount"
<xrusto> ompaul: thank you.
<ompaul> savon, look its like this, put a # in front of the top line and the bottom two then run this; >>sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get update<<
<HymnToLife> ompaul> I still don't trust his sources.list
<HymnToLife> mine is better :D
<HymnToLife> did you replae with what I gave you savon ?
<ompaul> HymnToLife, fire away but they work if you kill off that crud there is no difference
<HymnToLife> ompaul> how about lines 34 and 36 then ?
<ompaul> xrusto, click  on system - administration - networking  and if it ithere then enable it
<concept10> im reconfiging my xorg, should I enable the kernel framebuffer?  what is this?
<ompaul> xrusto, if your using wireless and it ain't there tell us
<Volsus> hey gang
<IdleOne> hey Volsus
<Volsus> i'm an utter nood on *nix, and I have a question about mounting the floppy
<IdleOne> Volsus,  shoot someone will answer
<HnH> edubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso - single cd needed to install ubuntu? :)
<Volsus> alright
<IdleOne> HnH,  yes
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> but if I were you I wouldn't install edubuntu
<xrusto> eth0 is a wireless.  I see this only in /etc/iftab.
<HnH> ghm, where can I see packet list included there?
<braniff> when is dapper coming out ?
<HnH> and one more question, is ubuntu rpm based?
<savon> what shal I do wihte this line? deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe
<IdleOne> HnH, edubuntu.com and .deb based
<xrusto> ompaul: with netwrking a cant activate this.
<braniff> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<braniff> ah
<raymond8066> im having major problems for installing drivers
<HymnToLife> savon> just delete everything in your file
<xrusto> I see this interfase only in /etc/iftab
<HnH> ok, thank you :)
<IdleOne> np
<HymnToLife> and replace with the one I gave you
<ompaul> xrusto, is it wireless ?
<ompaul> !tell xrusto about wireless
<savon> yes but, iv has got multivers, univers to work know!
<Boom4Doom> http://s9.bitefight.pl/c.php?uid=33858 - how strange picture...
<xrusto> yes. it is bradcom wireless
<Volsus> I get: Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume when I try to open it up by clicking on it. and I tried to use two different command lines in terminal as suggested on the ubuntu forums when I browsed for the problem, and when I Tried them it said something along the lines of there was no filesystem specified. the lines I used were 'mount /media/floppy0' and 'pmount -d /dev/fd0'
<HymnToLife> you will have them too with that oe, no worry
<braniff> !tell braniff about wireless
<HymnToLife> one*
<CarinArr> raymond8066, we're not going to be able to help you when we don't know what you're trying to install. if you're following the correct procedure you should never have to edit the makefile to add targets
<Fitzz> are there tutorial somewhere just how to use the linux command lines?
<savon> !multimedia
<xrusto> ompaul: by installation I was seen this interface.
<ubotu> well, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<HymnToLife> ?
<yezariael> is there a possibility to install the sources of my kernel?
<HymnToLife> one thing at a time savon :)
<HymnToLife> now we're fixing your repos
<braniff> Fitzz, google "bash tutorial"
<dabaR> I installed apache and libapache-mod-php4 on Ubuntu. I restarted apache. PHP files get downloaded, not processed. Advice?
<yezariael> i run on 2.6.15-17 and don't where to put the sources. can i get them with apt-get ?
<IdleOne> !xfce
<ubotu> it has been said that xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<gundu> hi
<HymnToLife> yezariael> yes, the package name is linux-source<kernel_version>
<yezariael> hymntolife ill give it a try
<yezariael> thx
<Fitzz> ok braniff
<savon> whats the kaycomand to get to the Termina?
<HymnToLife> ?
<ompaul> !tell xrusto about ndiswrapper
<HymnToLife> if you type a command, you're already in the terminal I guss :)
<IdleOne> savon,  applications > accessories > terminal
<jag_> hi all
<xrusto> no I use  a drake release. 6.0.4.
<johndarkhorse> xrusto: join #ubuntu+1 to discuss 6.04
<IdleOne> xrusto,  #ubuntu+1 for Dapper help :)
<ompaul> xrusto, go to #ubuntu+1 to discuss that yo uare in the wrong channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xrusto> ompaul: thank you
<jag_> anyone here moved from RH/Fedora to Ubuntu?
<s|k> I installed scim and nothing would start anymore
<s|k> :|
<HymnToLife> I used FC a little while yeah
<braniff> jag_: i did
<s|k> had to uninstall it
<mavric2001> damn rpm distros suck
<IdleOne> s|k,  remove scim
<HymnToLife> but I didn't go very far into it
<s|k> IdleOne, I want Japanese
<jon_> jag_ I had Fedora Core 3 at one point in time ;) I killed it.
<savon> is anything wrong white my repos?
<Volsus> Can anyone help me with this problem with mounting the floppy?
<HymnToLife> of course it is !
<HymnToLife> why won't you use the file I gave you ?
<HymnToLife> it works perfectly
<ompaul> savon, you have been told several times, if you will not pay attention I have to consider that you are a troll
<mavric2001> tried out mandriva 06 very nice looking, but dependency hell just like any rpm
<jag_> I've always been a RH person and am wondering what all the fuss about Ubuntu is? (I'm asking before a do a restore after buggering my FC4 doing yum updates)
<adam_> Does anyone have a clue why my ppp0 interface isn't coming up (isn't shown by ifconfig) when I try to dialup using wvdial?
* IdleOne points to ompaul . hit that nail on the head you did :)
* HymnToLife think ompaul has a point
<ompaul> savon, what gave the game away was hitting the multimedia
<mavric2001> jag, dependencies, as in none on debian based distros, or almost none
<braniff> jag_: i switched because there are so many more packages for debian-based distros
<savon> ok, im sorry,
<drLOOSE> Im having troubles with wireless connection to pc shares with Samba... :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=savon@*.bredband.comhem.se]  by ompaul
* savon was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<mavric2001> debian based distros are fundamentally more stable than rpm distros
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jag_> I'm ver ignorant...didn't realise Ubuntu was debian based...I think I tried Woody once?
<mavric2001> sarge is easier to install now
<ompaul> jag_, I don't know if you did :)
<mavric2001> ubuntu is a breeze to install
<HymnToLife> but Woody's installer is more powerful for non-conventional hardware
<IdleOne> mavric2001,  breezy was a good name for it :)
<HymnToLife> like, sarge won't detect my SATA drive but Woody does
<tolkan>  trying to compile some drivers for my kernel e1000 to be specific, and i'm getting an error: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-12/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory
<f_> how can I use bluetooth GPS device? FAQ anywhere?
<MisterN> hi
<f_> hi!
<mavric2001> use etch in debian for advanced hardware detection
<IdleOne> !bluetooth
<ubotu> it has been said that bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<Volsus> how do I employ the hidden default easter egg to get the pamela anderson theme enabled?
<jag_> is Ubuntu good for supporting wintv cards? Nova-t, pvr etc. ?
<tolkan> !e1000
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tolkan
<HymnToLife> wtf ?
<mavric2001> jag, i have a wintv card installed in ubuntu now, using the tvtime package
<tolkan> !said e1000
<ubotu> tolkan: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jag_> mavric2001: what wintv card is it?
<HymnToLife> Pamela Anderson is ugly anyway
<mavric2001> jag wintv go
<drLOOSE> Does anyone have a connection to a Windows share anyway..?
<jag_> are you happy with it?
<drLOOSE> Need my mp3s.. :/
<mavric2001> soon ill be getting a wintv150 pvr to use with mythtv
<braniff> jag_: capture cards generally use the bttv or ivtv packages which are available for ubuntu
* R3linquish3r screwed pam... it was fun :)
<jag_> cheers
<Volsus> I know HymnToLife, just trying to get noticed with my genuine problem ;<
<f_> what is etch anyway?
<chell> I've sucessfully installed ubuntu. I would like to set up another user account. Problem is: I want this user account not to  be able to use sudo to perform things with root priviliges entering his/her password. How can I accoumplish that
<R3linquish3r> lol
<HymnToLife> Volsus> which is ?
<Volsus> having a problem mounting the floppy
<IdleOne> Volsus,  lots of people have genuine problems ..perhaps noone knows the answer
<HymnToLife> chell> add the user to the admin group
<mavric2001> tvtime works great with hauppauge cards
<chell> then he/she won't be able to do any root stuff?
<Volsus> that's not the kind of vague response i'd expect from an official support chan IdleOne :<
<IdleOne> tell Volsus about mount
<johndarkhorse> HymnToLife: R3linquish3r: #ubuntu-offtopic please with that
<ompaul> IdleOne, ..
<johndarkhorse> Volsus: we are not officials here, we are volunteers
<ompaul> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient.
<R3linquish3r> lol
<IdleOne> Volsus,  I didnt mean to be rude was just trying to say that maybe noone noticed or maybe they are busy helping others ...I appologise if I was rude
<Volsus> shucks howdy.
<Volsus> no worries
<IdleOne> :)
<jag_> mavric2001: how old is your wintv card...I was going to pick up a wintv nova-t or go card on ebay...some of the cards are obviously old?
<jag_> what's the difference?
<chell> So when I add a user to the admin group he can't use sudo? To me that doesn't really make sense...
<ompaul> Volsus, if you give me a couple of minute I will find something on floppies - and if I can't I'll add something to the wiki, does that seem fair?
<mavric2001> jag, age isnt important its the chipset. go with hauppauge cards and you should have no problems in linux
<Volsus> definitely ompaul, thanks
<HymnToLife> chell> not, it's the opposite
<braniff> floppies are overrated
<jag_> so the GO cards that are going retail are as good as several year old one?
<mavric2001> i have been using hauppauge cards on linux for 5 years now
<chell> so which group do I have to add them to in order to have them not able to use sudo
<HymnToLife> all users in the admin group can run sudo
<HymnToLife> and only them by default (and root himself)
<braniff> chell: every group except wheel group
<mavric2001> yes, but i would spend the extra money and get hardware encoding for future expansion, and or hard drive recording
<mavric2001> wintv pvr 150 (hauppauge)
<jag_> does the Go card leave the work to the RAM then?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i kill a frozen wine window?
<mavric2001> i have not been able to get software encoding to work on linux
<chell> so when I add a user to the admin group he can use sudo, otherwise he can't?
<BLO> hi @all, is there an option tu turn off dma/caching/something at ubuntu install ? i'm facing a package copying error at installation (kubuntu-a64), then i tried ubuntu-i386 and had the same problem, mostly even with the same package... copying the cd contents with a filemanager on an installed system works so the cds aren't damaged. i tried to install on ata hd and on sata hd, each holding a...
<BLO> ...free 4GB partition for root, 1gb swap and 1 gb home. the partitions were 22% full after the error...
<braniff> MetaMorfoziS, "# killall wine"
<MetaMorfoziS> no process killed
<mavric2001> the card will utilize cpu and memory resources to play tv
<HymnToLife> [19:49]  chell so when I add a user to the admin group he can use sudo, otherwise he can't? <= exactly
<HymnToLife> that's the simple way
<chell> good. thanx a billion mate
<HymnToLife> you can also edit the /etc/sudoers file but it's more hassle
<mavric2001> jag, go to the tvtime website for hardware requirements
<drLOOSE> Im having troubles with wireless connection to a pc share //pc/kata. Samba finds it but can't mount it! Help?
<jag_> I have a fairly decent machine
<ompaul> Volsus, it appears there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Volsus> thanks ompaul
<jag_> I just bought a tv-out card for my linux box...one step at a time towards recording tv
<braniff> drLOOSE, what error messages ?
<mavric2001> tvtime worked fine on a ibm 1ghz p3 for me. but no recording to hard drive was available
<HymnToLife> !floppy
<ubotu> Tou mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<HymnToLife> woops
<ompaul> Volsus, if it does not work let me know
<ompaul> HymnToLife, good shot though
<Volsus> alright, thanks again
* ompaul did not read it in detail
<HymnToLife> wel, welllout to dinner now
<jag_> what sort of space do I need for full install? Might dual-boot Ubuntu with Fedora and give it a go...
<HymnToLife> see ya later
<ompaul> HymnToLife, enjoy
<cppnewbie> c ya HymnToLife
<cppnewbie> :D
<mavric2001> jag 10 gigs should be enough, if you dont save much to your hard drive
<com4_> When i try to apt-get install mod_python, i get an error
<mavric2001> my ubuntu machine is for multimedia primarily
<SnoopJeDi> Can you perform an Ubuntu install from the liveCD?
<BLO> anyone ever faced a copy error at installation? (console #4 text output says "error 1".....
<mavric2001> snoop i dont think so
<jag_> cheers all...thanks for the help
<com4_> http://pastebin.com/585415
<SnoopJeDi> Blast.  Thanks for the answer mavric2001, was wondering if I could have it as a dual-purpose cd ;)
<windoze> dapperdrake
<windoze> wow
<windoze> the names are getting crazy
<windoze> dapper... haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> where is your public key and secret key
<chell> I've just read the Documentation Style Guide
<chell> why: American English. Use standard American English spelling in all Ubuntu English language documents.
<chell> ?
<mavric2001> because america rulz
<ompaul> windoze, please don't use enter for commas or full stops, thanks
<chell> Why is one obliged to write in american english?
<maxxu> hi
<jonolson> chell, I would assume that Americans outnumber UKians ;)
<IdleOne> chell>  write in any english form you like you arent obliged
<maxxu> hi have a problem with the internet on ubuntu 5.10
<chell> all right, I'll stick to British English then (that's the way I learNT it, won't abandon that...)
<ompaul> maxxu, please define that more
<mavric2001> the uk is a american colony now
<IdleOne> maxxu>  system > administration > netwroking and enable you card if it isnt
<BLO> hmmm anyone running ubuntu on DFI Lanparty Expert ? Is it the MoBo ?
<ryanakca> anywais, canadians spell with british english I think... or do we have canadian english?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maxxu> i am using PPPoE so i can connect to Internet, with an username and password, all the rest like ip, gatewate are provided automatcly. I tried with PPPoEconf, but i can't connect. I also tried with rp-ppoe but i get TIMED OUT and Link is Down (at pppoe-status)
<radar___76> what program do I use for a bluetooth interface ?
<ompaul> ryanakca, that might colour your judgement :-)
<IdleOne> !bluetooth
<ubotu> methinks bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<maxxu> in networking i have a modem and ether card, i activated the ether but still no connecting. tried with DHCP
<chell> Canadians normally spell british but use some american vocabulary. But they do sound like americans (except the say aboot (meaning about) and eh... ;-)
<BLO> bye
<benoitc> does anyone here test r300 drivers vs apple ati drivers for rv360M11 (powerbook5,6). would like maybe use blender on linuxpppc rather than osx
<jonolson> Hahah, i'm an american and I say "aboot" ;)
<chell> ;-=O
<ompaul> sorry folks that is not help please carry on the entertainment in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mavric2001> canadians sound nothing like americans
<chell> they do...it's a rhotic dialect
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to have a conversation about different dialects :)
<mavric2001> canadians sound like they just swallowed a lot of cum
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=user1@*.midco.net]  by ompaul
* mavric2001 was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<IdleOne> mavric2001> ? watch the language
<com4_> Everytime i try to apt-get install libapache2-mod-python, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/585415  How can i fix this?
<chell> RP is the best dialect ;-)
<ryanakca> chell: we say about as in a-b-out... out as in outside
<maxxu> can anyone help me with my problem?
<jonolson> maxxu, What is your problem?
<chell> but pronounce can't like the americans...
<martijn> does anyone know how to get a flash player working on my 64-bits ubuntu distro?
<radar1976> what is the difference between kubuntu and edubuntu
<ryanakca> chell: you guys have too many accents.... canada, its pretty much the same
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chell> Well, when I say British English I normally mean RP
<IdleOne> chell>  take the convo to #ubuntu-offtopic or ask a ubuntu related question please in here
<altongary> Can anyone help me setup wireless networking with usb wifi?
<chell> okay... gotta go now anyway see you guys
<maxxu> jonolson: i have Ubuntu 5.10 and i can't connect to internet. I connect using PPPoE with an username and password. I tried with pppoeconf, but still no connectiing. also tried with rp-pppoe, but i get timed out(at pppoe-start) and Link is down (at pppoe-status)
<ryanakca> chell: we only have 2 or 3 canadian english accents.... different story in french though
<ryanakca> chell: kk, see yah :)
<chell> cya
<ompaul> OKAY bad language aside which gets a kick please take talk to #Ubuntu-Offtopic it is there for that purpose
<jonolson> maxxu, I don't use PPPoE nor do I pretend knowledge of it :( sorry.
<orkin> when I startup, it says there was a problem with fsck and I have to fix it manually. naturally i just press ctrl+D cuz i don't know how to but would this have anything to do with why linux runs so slow?
<ryanakca> where is your public key and secret key saved?
<maxxu> ok, it's okay. anyone use PPPoE or can help me with this problem? please
<ompaul> orkin, it could be you should go with the recovery
<Leo^_^> hi...
<ompaul> maxxu, tell me this, are you connected to a router?
<ompaul> Leo^_^, hello, ask your question, then we may be able to help
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so I have scans of four separate pages of something (from xsane) saved as jpegs.  What would be the best way to create one pdf document of the four pages?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, don't know about best, but OOo and import the pics and then export it in one go
<Leo^_^> so I have a little problem whith ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Writer or Draw?
<Leo^_^> i install ubuntu, then easy ubuntu
<HappyFool> if gimp can print to pdf (cups-pdf?), that's another option
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, I would use writer it can import pics
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: 'k.
<Leo^_^> When the system was ready to use, I use it ^^
<johndarkhorse> Leo^_^: join #easyubuntu if you have questions about that
<tonyyarusso> HappyFool: Do you know if it can or how to find out?
<Leo^_^> wait
<Leo^_^> ubuntu freese
<Leo^_^> and at any moment
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<HappyFool> tonyyarusso: install cups-pdf (it's in universe) and see if you can print some arb image to pdf from gimp
<Leo^_^> and wrtl alt f1 dont work to kill gmd
<tonyyarusso> HappyFool: Thanks.
<Leo^_^> my solution was to reboot
<orkin> recovery?
<matt_> how can i change the accessright for the windows partitions that were automatically mounted into /media/?
<Leo^_^> to push the reboot buton...
<IdleOne> !tell Leo^_^  about enter
<pianoboy3333> When is GNOME 2.14 being released?
<birdfish> Two quick questions.  How do I display a list of packages that can be installed with apt-get (through the command line).  And how do I upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu (I have 5.04 currently)
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<birdfish> :)
<Leo^_^> ??
<maxxu> can anyone help me with a problem. i cant connect to internet, using PPPoE.
<tonyyarusso> pianoboy3333: Don't know about that specifically, but I believe Gnome releases always fall one month before Ubuntu ones.  So, ~two weeks from now?
<HappyFool> birdfish: 'apt-cache search' is handy for searching through installable packages
<orkin> ompaul: how do i go with recovery?
<linux2> ok im installing kubuntu right now
<linux2> all appears to be going well
<HappyFool> birdfish: listing *all* the packages would be interesting ;) ( > 10k, i think)
<Leo^_^> so how I do to make ubuntu unfreesable ??
<linux2> is the grub bootloader graphical once install is complete?
<birdfish> HappyFool: lol, Thanks dude :D
<tonyyarusso> birdfish: With all the repos, more like 17,000.
<HappyFool> !tell birdfish about breezy
<birdfish> tonyyarusso: Thanks for the memo :D
<ompaul> orkin, you reboot the machine, as it is starting in grub you hit escape and then choose recovery then just type >>fsck -y<< and hit enter
<Odice> hi+
<Odice> i get this erros with xmms + xchat an xlack plugin  Error in command callback Undefined subroutine &IRC::add_timeout called at (eval 3) line 2452.
<ompaul> linux2, no, it is customiseable you whould have to search the interweb for that
<pianoboy3333> tonyyarusso: ok
<Tode_I> Hey folks, I'm trying to run a make on the driver of my wireless mouse, and it ain't working. Can I paste the result of the make here, or... ?
<gundu> has anyone running xgl-server ?
<johndarkhorse> !tell Tode_I about pastebin
<johndarkhorse> gundu: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> Odice, what version are you useing
<IdleOne> !mice
<ubotu> IdleOne: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Odice> Xmms 1.2.10 , Xchat 2.6.0
<HappyFool> maybe it's mouses ;)
<ompaul> HappyFool, only on Fridays
<IdleOne> mouses is only used in britain in canada we say mice :P
<ryanakca> where is your public key and secret key saved?
<IdleOne> I keep my keys in my coat pocket
<maxxu> can anyone help me with a problem. i cant connect to internet, using PPPoE.
<johndarkhorse> ryanakca: ~/.gnupg
<ryanakca> IdleOne: PGP keys
<IdleOne> ryanakca>  figures you have to ask about something tough
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=sumac@*.nott.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
<phiber-optic> does anybody know how tu untar a tar.gz file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> johndarkhorse: ty
<IdleOne> phiber-optic>  tar zxvf file.tar
<johndarkhorse> phiber-optic: the "man" will tell you all. open a terminal and type 'man tar'
<phiber-optic> thankx IdleOne
<vogel> is there any good Directconnect app to linux, or is it wine I shall run it in?
<Odice> Player: ( xmms 1.2.10 ) Volume: ( 100% ) Title: ( BOA - Duvet (Lain Theme) ) Time: ( 0:03/3:23 (1%) ) BitRate: ( 128 kbit/s - 44100 Hz )
<maxxu> can anyone help me with a problem. i cant connect to internet, using PPPoE.
<Snake|Sims2> vogel: If you find one, do tell me.
<Snake|Sims2> Please
<johndarkhorse> vogel: there are two direct connect apps in the repos
<Snake|Sims2> johndarkhorse: what are they
<Snake|Sims2> (for)
<vogel> ok, have you tested them?
<adam_> I'm having trouble burning a blank cd.
<vogel> Whitch is best?
<Tode_I> Ok, put it on pastebin... rather small anyways.
<maxxu> can anyone help me with a problem. i cant connect to internet, using PPPoE.
<Tode_I> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9766
<slimz> hey, when i start up my system, it says pcmcia failed, and then my speakers make alot of static? anyone have any suggestions to what i could do?
<LoCusF> http://www.bash.org/?126826 <- so true
<adam_> when I go to the "write to disc" dialog and click "write" it starts to do it but then cancels and says that it cannot burn at that fast of speed because my computer is too slow -- but when I go back to change it I can't change the speed because it's shaded out, what should I do??
<ompaul> adam_, I suggest you get gnomebaker or k3b and use them they will allow you to change the speed iirc
<tolkan> can someone help me with compling kernel drivers? i'm getting an error that its looking for Kbuild.include
<adam_> ompaul, is gnomebaker easy enough for someone who doesn't know much about computers? (this is for my mother)
<Leo_the_same> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Leo_the_same> I have disconnect
<adam_> ompaul, I would get k3b because I've used that before, but I'd like to keep everything Gnome so everything is consistent
<Ng> adam_: nautilus has a pretty simple cd writer built into it if you just want to make data CDs
<adam_> Ng, yes but it's not working --> I'm getting the error "The system is too slow to write the CD at this speed" but I can't change the speed -- the speed box is shaded out
<Ng> ah :/
<Anders0n> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Anders0n> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<^Useless^> hi
<Anders0n> !javadebs
<adam_> cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<adam_> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<adam_> cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<adam_> could this be a problem?
<adam_> Ohh! I wonder if I have DMA turned off on my cdrom drive(??)
<Ng> adam_: worth checking
<adam_> "cdrecord: DMA speed too slow (OK for 11x). Cannot write at speed 32x."
<adam_> Ng, I could just check with hdparm, correct?
<Ng> adam_: yep
<adam_> Ng, hdparm /dev/cdrom -d
<adam_> ?
<Ng> adam_: hdparm -v /dev/whatever
<Ng> 32bit IO support is worth checking in the output too
<adam_> Ng, ah, it's off :)
<adam_> Ng, IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<Ng> adam_: then sudo hdparm -d1c1 /dev/whatever   (d1 is DMA, c1 is 32bit IO)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell adam_ about dma
<adam_> Ng, will this save so I don't have to do this every time I reboot?
<johndarkhorse> adam_: check your priv msgs
<DevGet> How to enable reiser4 support in the kernel?
<adam_> johndarkhorse, okay, will do
<adam_> Ng, johndarkhorse: thank you for your help
<maxxu> can anyone help me with a problem. i cant connect to internet, using PPPoE.
<Wibble-> maxxu, I can't help with PPPoE, but might I suggest you verify that your internet connection isn't working ;)
<KuDeTa> could someone help me setting up ndis wrapper please?
<KuDeTa> for amd64bit
<KuDeTa> im a complete noob..first time on nix/ubuntu :)
<maxxu> Wibble- well its working, cauz im using it now from win :)
<maxxu> but on linux doesnt work
<^Useless^> KuDeTa: there's an entry for that in the wiki, i think
<sca1> KuDeTa: what the rpob?
<Wibble-> maxxu, I'll let you off for now then ;)
<jon_> !PPPoE
<ubotu> pppoe is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<KuDeTa> sca1
<KuDeTa> just scared :S
<R3linquish3r> can someone tell me were i have to extract a GAIM plugin to to compile it?
<KuDeTa> looks like a big deal esp for 64bit?
<jon_> ubotu, tell maxxu about PPPoE
<vogel> whats the lockation to Wines c drive program?
<s|k>   sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<s|k>    <--- why doesn't it find this in the repository?
<proman> hola
<R3linquish3r> vogel: home/<name>/.wine
<proman> que tal estn?
<adam_> Ng, So I should enable the 32-bit IO support on my cdrom drive?
<Ng> adam_: it's probably worth it, yeah
<maxxu> jon_: i just cant connect to internet. i tried with pppoeconf, but i cant. with rp-pppoe i get timed out at pppoe-start, and link down at pppoe-status
<adam_> Ng, won't screw anything up?
<Ng> adam_: shouldn't do :)
<adam_> Ng, Okay thank you very much :)
<maxxu> i tried all thats on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE but still nothing
<R3linquish3r> were do i have to extract a GAIM plugin to to compile it?
<johndarkhorse> s|k: because of legalities
<s|k> oh
<s|k> I'm installing it from sun then :/
<johndarkhorse> adam_: the wiki page is safe to follow
<johndarkhorse> s|k: ours is from sun  /msg ubotu javadeb
<Ng> s|k: the RestrictedFormats wiki page has a guide to installing Sun's Java, which is the best solution in my experience
<s|k> yeah that's what I"m doing now ng
<s|k> :)
<jon_> maxxu, Sorry that'd be the extent of what I know :( what the bot knows.
<ithiel> jon_ the bot is smarter, but it's ok
<jon_> ithiel, The bot is God. ;)
<maxxu> ok, thanks anyway "_
<ithiel> no, the b0t is ub0tu.
<ithiel>  :P
<ithiel> (be polite, don't invoke his holy name without reason)
<R3linquish3r> lol
<jon_> I wouldn't think anyone would take offense to that?  But I shall refrain in any event.
<KuDeTa> ok so would someone like to explain to me how i even install the ndiswrapper
<R3linquish3r> were do i have to extract a GAIM plugin to to compile it?
<KuDeTa> can i use the apt-get thing
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell KuDeTa about ndiswrapper
<cppnewbie> anyone knows a good iso viewer and extractor?
<jon_> !iso
<ubotu> [iso]  download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<jon_> That doesn't help ;)
<cppnewbie> well im not looking to burn it
<jon_> Yeah, I was seeing if it might.
<cppnewbie> ah :D
<cppnewbie> any alcohol 120% or daemontools work wined? :S
<_daniel_> Hey the dbus-sharp package is not in Breezy badger ?
<KuDeTa> thank you
<_daniel_> or whats its name ?
<KuDeTa> ill have a go and come back (when) if i have problems :)
<pierreb> who know hangcheck-timer ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<munti78> Hi everybody!
<jon_> Is it rude to check what the bot says in regular chat?  Assuming I don't know exactly what it might say about a particular topic..?
<_daniel_> I keep getting and daniel@home:~$ banshee
<_daniel_> Unhandled Exception: DBus.DBusException: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<IdleOne> jon_>  use /msg bot searchterm
<jon_> IdleOne, Thanks.
<iG-Shoot-Me> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9765
<IdleOne> no problem
<ScottishPig> I just ordered some CDs off the site for some friends of mine and I... where there be any charge when they arrive?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Someone help me with the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9765 thing
<johndarkhorse> jon_: it is quite disruptive to !fish !for !factoids in the channel
<R3linquish3r> anyone know were i have to extract a GAIM plugin to to compile it?
<iG-Shoot-Me> No
<pierreb> how i can verify than is actif on system?
<iG-Shoot-Me> No charge Pig
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a way to set up a "printer" that actually prints to a file?  Some apps provide this option, but not all do, so it would be nice if I could create a "printer" that always created a file instead.
<cppnewbie> so no one knows any good iso extractor or mounter or something? :S
<IdleOne> ScottishPig>  there shouldnt be
<iG-Shoot-Me> cppnewbie: Nero
<cppnewbie> for linux? :S
<jon_> IdleOne, Is there a channel where one can look like an idiot without disrupting anything?  Offtopic might work? ;)
<munti78> What do I need to do to get java enabled for my webbrowsers (Opera and Firefox)?
<iG-Shoot-Me> cppnewbie: Oh, I dont know
<iG-Shoot-Me> Someone help me with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9765
<cppnewbie> heh :D
<FlannelKing> jon_: just message him
<IdleOne> jon_>  #debianbots
<jon_> IdleOne, ;) k
<vogel> how to start a program with wine?
<jon_> vogel, change directory to where your program is...then wine programname.exe
<R3linquish3r> vogel: wine <program>.exe
<tushkee> or right click "open with wine"
<jon_> vogel, or on the desktop, right click on it..and hit "wine"
<IdleOne> vogel>  cd Desktop ( if thats where you downloaded it ) then wine programname.exe
<vogel> Thank you, all!
<munti78> Anyone?
<psy> hi
<psy> good night
<tushkee> hey, guys, i cant remeber the command on launching a program  from terminal ....without hangin up the command line until the prog gets closed.
<cppnewbie> if there isnt an extractor, how could i mount an iso to a... "virtual drive" and extract its files? :S
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell munti78 about javadebs
<jon_> tushkee, program &
<jon_> tushkee, makes it into a background process.
<tushkee> oh yeah, thanks jon!
<HappyFool> sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /path/to/mount/point
<iG-Shoot-Me> Kinda waiting for help here..
<psy> can anyone help me about recording DVD?
<xerox> Is it possible to get the sources of the kernel one is using somehow?
<rApJtR> help! I delete my /usr/bin/locale ....
<xerox> I need them to build a module
<xerox> (Namely wacom, which is outdate)
<psy> whats programs its recommended for?
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me why do you have 4 partitions for Windows?
<xerox> My kernel is: 2.6.15-16-386
<rApJtR> How can I find an /usr/bin/locale...
<Rambo3> why not?
<IdleOne> iG-Shoot-Me>  put in the ubuntu cd and when you get to the guided partion you can choose where to install and choose the partion you want
<PuMpErNiCkLe> psy: Nautilus has built-in burning capability.  I've also heard good things about k3b.
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ I just made it that way when I put together my computer
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me is there an unused partition?
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ yes
<HappyFool> xerox: what you probably want is the package called linux-headers-386 (possibly -k7 or something else, but i'd go with -386 -- check uname -r to find out)
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, then select that one ;)
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ I did.. scroll down..
<xerox> HappyFool: do you know if the package comes configured?
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me ah hold on
<psy> PuMpErNiCkLe thx !
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ it brought me to Partition Settings
<PuMpErNiCkLe> psy: np :)
<HappyFool> xerox: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' is one way to get it
<rApJtR> Help.. How can I get a /usr/bin/locale          I deleted it..
<tushkee> help: i got Xubuntu installed. i didnt know it came with a gdm like logon screen. How can I get rid of that and login instead on the console?
<HappyFool> xerox: it comes, afaik, with the config file used to build the kernel, if that's what you mean
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me ah didn't see that.
<xerox> HappyFool: no, I need the sources, not the headers
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ :)
<HappyFool> xerox: the headers are all that is required to build most kernel modules
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, once you get that just delete that partition and go back and select "use free space" I think it's the 2nd option.
<xerox> HappyFool: uhm...
<iG-Shoot-Me> Are you sure?
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ Are you sure?
<xerox> HappyFool: the configure script has "--with-kernel=dirbest guess  Specifies the kernel source directory if configure cannot guess correctl."
<HappyFool> xerox: otherwise you can try linux-source-2.6.12
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, Sure assuming you have nothing on that partition 4.
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me if windows or your stuff is on there, you may run into some problems ;)
<xerox> HappyFool: but I have .15-16 !
<HappyFool> xerox: *shrug* i highly recommend trying linux-headers first
<HappyFool> ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ the way im figuring out what partition i already cleared is by amount of space in it
<HappyFool> xerox: on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<xerox> HappyFool: 2.6.15-16-386 on dapper
<cppnewbie> how can i make a mount path? :S
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ I checked the spaces on each of my partition and I looked at it like that
<rApJtR> Help.. How can I get a /usr/bin/locale          I deleted it..
<KoMpLoT> Hi!, how can I install gcc 4.0.2?
<KoMpLoT> using breezy
<chibifs> :O
<HappyFool> xerox: ah. try #ubuntu+1; i presume there is a corresponding package (linux-source-2.6.??)
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, Then I would assume you selected the right one.  but be certain.  if that's the one with nothing in it, hit delete, then go back and have ubuntu auto partition by selecting "use free space"
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!What program can i use to see .lit e-books?
<xerox> HappyFool: thank you
<cppnewbie> *how do i make a moun point?* soz was wrong before
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_, ok but is there any other way?  Because all it says is #1 #2 #3 #4
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, Umm.  What do you mean?
<rApJtR> KoMpLoT sudo apt-get install gcc
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_, Is there any other way to be sure of which partition im selecting?
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< be aware that the kernel needs you to install 3.4
<tushkee> help: i got Xubuntu installed. i didnt know it came with a gdm like logon screen. How can I get rid of that and login instead on the console?
<ompaul> rApJtR,
<rApJtR> ompaul:
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, Mmmm, Double check in Windows, and make sure the total space is the same as partition 4.
<ompaul> rApJtR, the problem with that is that it leaves out some stuff that make for a dev env
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ I did, im saying is that the only way to check?
<KoMpLoT> ompaul, rApJtR, I already have build-essential and gcc installed, it's just that I have version 4.0.1 of gcc
* iG-Shoot-Me is nervous
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: ctrl + alt + F1 will take you to a console, ctrl + alt + F7 should take you back to the login screen (in case you want it).
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, There's a way in linux, but it'll do the same thing.
<KoMpLoT> and I'm needing a way to update to 4.0.2 but it seems that my repositories don't have them :(
<iG-Shoot-Me> jon_ ok, im going to go try.. Tahnks for the help
<jon_> iG-Shoot-Me, good luck.
<tushkee> PuMpErNiCkLe:  umm, i want it to be completely off when i turn on my PC.
<KoMpLoT> Alex_BO2, you can try installing microsoft reader with wine
* iG-Shoot-Me gives jon_ an Athlon FX-60 :P
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, I have gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) - is that okay?
<psy> bye people!
<rApJtR> KoMpLoT because there isn't 4.0.2 on your source server..
<WebMaven> hi folks.
<sixtymhz> Anyone know howto setup the libapache2-mod-security mod?
<Alex_BO2> KoMpLoT, i don't like microsoft at all.maybe i can transform it into html, can't i?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: Would uninstalling it work for you?
<rApJtR> Help.. How can I get a /usr/bin/locale          I deleted it..
<raymond8066> is their a way to bridge my networks
<KoMpLoT> Alex_BO2, mmm, I really don't know... let me search.... maybe to pdf ;) http://www.processtext.com/abclit.html
<KoMpLoT> well, actually it exports to a lot of formats
<KoMpLoT> but it's a windows application
<WebMaven> I just hooked up some new speakers, and I'd like to test them (especially the center, rear-right and rear-left speakers).
<Alex_BO2> KoMpLoT, pdf is good however
<tushkee> PuMpErNiCkLe:  i still want the xubuntu-desktop meta package....i just want to get rid of the logon screen. I know there's a way in Ubuntu (gnome) of turning off the GDM. Im not just sure about how to do it with Xubuntu.
<raymond8066> dose some know if their a way to bridge my networks?
<KoMpLoT> ompaul, which repositories do you have?
<KoMpLoT> I want to have that version!
<KoMpLoT> :P
<rApJtR> KoMpLoT I have 4.0.2
<KoMpLoT> rApJtR, where can I download it?
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rApJtR> KoMpLoT you can use my sources.list
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, I don't use non standard
<WebMaven> the files I'm playing are only audible in the front-right, front-left, and subwoofer speakers, and I don't know if it's the files, the sound-card, or something else.
<KoMpLoT> can you send it to me?
<chibifs> :( My sound is crackly, and changing my pci latencies didn't fix it.
<rApJtR> KoMpLoT wait a momnet
<EnsignRedshirt> Quickie: What's the command to restart CUPS?
<KoMpLoT> rApJtR, alright, thanks! :)
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, why you may wish to consider pulling from outside the distro  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic
<nevin> hey all
<WebMaven> anyone?
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, sorry not pull from outside
<tushkee> SSH question: is the daemon running just before I get to login? I want to run a headless setup.
<tushkee> or is the sshd be included in some startup script?
<tushkee> any help on this? thx
<johndarkhorse> tushkee: once your machine is up, whether you've logged in or not, the daemon is waiting
<KoMpLoT> ompaul, he, well, anyway I really want to make kmobiletools work, and for that I need gcc4.0.2 so i'll run the risk
<tushkee> johndarkhorse: thx! cool to know.
<nevin> anyone knowledgable on the binary ati fglrx drivers?
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, do the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <<-- see what it gives you first
<ompaul> KoMpLoT, may work for you
<jon_> nevin, What about it?  I'm really not but it got my ATI running ;)
<WebMaven> OK, I'll try again. How do I test if surround-sound is working?
<KoMpLoT> ompaul, I've just did, it just updated wine :p
<tushkee> another SSH question...can i run the desktop environement (xfce) via X forwarding instead of just single x programs? kinda like VNC thing?
<Seveas> tushkee, you should look at freenx
<Seveas> !tell tushkee about freenx
<tushkee> Seveas: thx!!! ill look into it!
<johndarkhorse> tushkee: you probably want to use single programs via ssh X forwarding and whole environments via vnc
<jon_> Seveas, How can one run X programs over SSH?
<johndarkhorse> jon_: ^^^
<tushkee> err... VNC or Freenx ??
<jon_> johndarkhorse, He made it sound like you can without freenx, ah ok what I thought.
<johndarkhorse> tushkee: they are both programs that aim for the same result
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: Solved the gdm problem yet?
<jon_> Ah nvm then. ;)
<tushkee> PuMpErNiCkLe: not yet :( ill look into disabling GDM and prolly it's the same way with xfce
<ompaul> rApJtR, have a look at installing "localeconf"  and anything else that looks obvious from this: apt-cache search locale | grep -v gnome | grep -v office | grep -v sylp | grep -v mozilla | grep -v metapackage | grep -v KDE | grep -v xubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: I have a link for you, then. :)
<johndarkhorse> jon_: you can use freenx, vnc or just plain ssh X forwarding
<WebMaven> How do I test surround-sound?
<jon_> johndarkhorse, Ah.  ok. no I was just confused about something, I got it now.  Thanks.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:odsLs6o1S-8J:www.linuxforums.org/forum/ntopic50628.html+ubuntu+%22disable+gdm%22
<tushkee> but umm which is more secure? VNC or Freenx or VNC via SSH?
<MrRio> would anyone be willing to test out my first deb package? its a breakout-style game
<rApJtR> ompaul: thx, I found it in  libc6
<tushkee> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks! ill check it
<frankendres> Hi. Can anyone tell me where I can find doc for installing libdvdcss2 (tried universe and multiverse repository)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: np :) Let me know if it's useful.
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<lucky> Hi.  Everytime I try and log in with KDM, it gives me a black screen then takes me back to the KDM log in screen.  Now, for other users, I have no problem logging in with kdm, its only my specific user thats having problems.  Earlier someone had suggested to me that the problem might be because my . configuration files were screwed up, so I have deleted those, and I still can't log in sucessfully from either KDM or GDM.
<frankendres> ubotu: ok thank you. I am trying this now.
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, frankendres
<iLee> when bootnig
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell lucky about xhangs
<iLee> i get no default desktop, just a login prompt.
<johndarkhorse> lucky: check your priv msgs
<iLee> it says: Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" leecomp tty1
<iLee> leecomp login:
<iLee> i put my username and password, then its just some sort of command prompt
<IdleOne> iLee>  you did a server install?
<iLee> no
<iLee> i just pressed enter
<IdleOne> type startx
<frankendres> uboto: yes thank you. The previous url was for freenx I think (but I may use it later).
<iLee> it says, command not found
<sixtymhz> Anyone know howto setup the libapache2-mod-security mod?
<WebMaven> OK, starting to get pissed off. How do I test surround sound?
<johndarkhorse> lucky: you found neither one?
<ErPiU> iLee, type xinit -- :1
<iLee> command not found
<lucky> johndarkhorse: there is a .Xauthority and if i delete it and try logging in again, some problem.
<lucky> johndarkhorse: the file is created again, but when i delete it and try to log in again, same issue.
<lucky> johndarkhorse: i can start KDE fine with startx if i have starkde in my .xinitrc
<Seveas> jon_, ssh -X
<Narg> yarg. Why can't k3b work for Windows :P Burning an iso on it is a pita. Anyone know a good (free) program to do it? I hosed my linux installation. Heh.
<johndarkhorse> lucky: sounds weird, have you asked in #kubuntu or #kde ?
<lucky> johndarkhorse: its not a kde issue, i don't think
<sixtymhz> lucky : are you using k3b?
<iLee> ls does nothing
<lucky> johndarkhorse: because i can't start fluxbox or gnome from gdm either
<IdleOne> Narg>  isorecorder but it doesnt uninstall
<sixtymhz> I get that problem with .Xauthority when I run k3b in gnome.
<johndarkhorse> lucky: there is no .ICEauthority ?
<lucky> johndarkhorse: nope
<Narg> IdleOne: can I just google for it?
<tushkee> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes it worked :) oddly enough, xubuntu uses GDM and not XDM (xfce version?) thx again
<sixtymhz> yeah, .ICE authourty, thats the one john.
<IdleOne> Narg>  yeah or you can find it on callforhelptv.com in free files
<sixtymhz> whats the error lucky?? should tell you where its logged at.
<iLee> ErPiU, does Ubuntu have a Desktop ?
<iLee> ErPiU, it said it was installing gnome ?
<lucky> sixtymhz: i don't know about any error. i don't get any, as far as i can tell, it just quits
<Narg> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> no problem
<ErPiU> iLee, sounds like you hane no xbase-clients
<packman_e> hello all
<iLee> ErPiU, how do i fix ?
<vogel> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<IdleOne> hello packman_e
<sixtymhz> lucky : I had that problem with gnome and it was the .ICEauthority but I dont know about KDE
<ErPiU> iLee, type sudo apt-get install xbase-clients
<packman_e> does anyone know the commands to install automatix please
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Gnumannen> !eterm
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gnumannen
<sixtymhz> lol
<iLee> could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<sixtymhz> anti automatix?
<johndarkhorse> sixtymhz: nope. we just like for folks' systems to run reliably
<iLee> Permission was denied
<lucky> see, i removed all my configuration files
<packman_e> what is the other option other than automatix
<lucky> and i still can't log in
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tushkee: np :)
<johndarkhorse> packman_e: reading the wiki is one option
<sixtymhz> rm the lock file
<ompaul> sixtymhz, if you had to put up with the grief that a certain program caused you would not have said that
<MrRio> Could someone try out my first deb package, i need to know that im depending on everything i need, http://amusd.com/debs/nannoid_1.0-1_i386.deb
<Gnumannen> I have mad 'sudo apt-get install eterm' but there isn't a commando for eterm... Can' even find eterm itself on my computer...
<raymond8066> can someone tell me HOWto bridge my networks
<packman_e> that script made my system superb, and it was fairly easy to do
<soundray> Gnumannen: try Eterm (capital E)
<johndarkhorse> Gnumannen: apt-cache search eterm
<iLee> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<iLee> rm: remove write protected regular empty file `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock`? y
<iLee> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock`: Permission denied
<iLee> e: could not open lock file ...
<iLee> e: unable to lock list directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Gnumannen> thank you! so simple ;)
<soundray> iLee: don't try to remove the lock file. Make sure you haven't got synaptic or aptitude running anywhere.
<biloyp> can I get some help in installing a printer
<WebMaven> is there any particular reason I'm being ignored?
<iLee> what happend ?
<johndarkhorse> iLee: pasting is rude, please use a pastebin.
<raymond8066>  can I get some help bridging my network
<johndarkhorse> WebMaven: because nobody has the answer you're looking for?
<raymond8066> ?
<iLee> sorry, i didnt reliese it would paste like that
<soundray> biloyp: have you checked that it's supported? http://linuxprinting.org will tell you what driver you need.
<soundray> !tell WebMaven about patience
<iLee> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock /n rm: remove write protected regular empty file `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock`? y /n rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock`: Permission denied /n e: could not open lock file ... /n e: unable to lock list directory
<WebMaven> johndarkhorse: well, dang, how hard should it be to say that, or to point me toward a more appropriate channel?
<jon_> WebMaven, I don't know but try google ;)
<biloyp> I did the SYstem>Adminisration thing, but when I click on "Install Driver" it ask me to open a ppd file
<Seveas> Hmm, 526 again already, good 
<ErPiU> iLee, are you root ?
<WebMaven> jon_: been trying google. results for 'ubuntu surround sound' are very poor.
<Seveas> people aren't scared away by freenode hiccups
<iLee> im logged in as "lee"
<jon_> WebMaven, Then I don't know. :(  Sorry.
<raymond8066> fine, no one help me with my problems
<biloyp> where do I go from there
<ErPiU> iLee, you must use sudo rm ...
<Seveas> biloyp, 3rd road to the left ;)
<soundray> !tell raymond8066 about patience
<iLee> lee@leecomp:~$
<biloyp> Seveas, I went there but keep getting lost
<Seveas> biloyp, sorry, can't be more useful than that 
<gypsymauro> hello
<Seveas> hy
<soundray> raymond8066: also be as specific as you can when you describe a problem. What are you trying to achieve, what have you tried, and how has it failed.
<virgule> please answer quickly (less than 1 hour before I go offline..). The question is, for a big hug, ReiserFS or ext3?
<gypsymauro> where is the gnome configuration editor in ubuntu?
<Seveas> virgule, ext3
<biloyp> Seveas, np...I found the ppd files but they are gz files
<jon_> virgule, ext3 ;)
<iLee> lee~leecomp:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock /n lee~leecomp:~$ apt-get install xbase-clients
<Seveas> iLee, sudo apt-get...
<WebMaven> soundray: I understand that (I'm an opensource developer myself), but not getting any response after several dozen lines have scrolled by is a bit much.
<soundray> gypsymauro: should be in Applications-System
<virgule> 2-0 for ext3.. but why is that so?
<Seveas> virgule, reiser gives me the creeps
<iLee> e: could not open lock file /n e: unable to lock list directory
<gypsymauro> soundray: what's the name?
<Seveas> it is faster but in my experience too unstable
<jon_> WebMaven, Generally means no one knows...or your question was too vague.
<gypsymauro> of the application I mean
<jon_> WebMaven, In this case, i'm betting no one knows.
<Seveas> gypsymauro, gconf-editor?
<johndarkhorse> iLee: open a terminal and type "ps aux|grep apt-get" and see if there are more than one line returned
<iLee> Seveas, is SUDO some sort of master ?
<virgule> ok! :hug Seveas:
<dabaR> master of the universe
<soundray> gypsymauro: Gnome Configuration Editor I think. Can't look it up, sorry.
<Seveas> iLee, sudo lets you run things as root
<iLee> lots of lines... help lol
<WebMaven>  jon_ : OK, thanks.
<raymond8066> ubuntu is gay
<dabaR> thanks
<iLee> ok, well sudo apt-get ... etc, is finished
<gypsymauro> I've not :/
<jon_> iLee, There ya go it's done ;)
<soundray> WebMaven: do you know about alsamixer?
<iLee> jon_, reboot ?
<biloyp> oh well
<jon_> iLee, no
<jon_> iLee, tis not Windows now ;)
<ErPiU> iLee, now you can try xinit -- :1
<vogel> how do i check my kernel?
<dabaR> vogel: uname -a
<iLee> ok
<flint> anybody out here got any ubuntu breezy audio chops?
<tolkan> Question: how do i go about pinging servers on a hostname basis like in windows... i'm in a residential network with a router
<mikebot> anyone here use amule?
<dabaR> tolkan: ping hostname.com
<flint> tolkan, you running dhcp or static ip?
<ufo> mikebot: i d0
<tolkan> dhcp
<mikebot> ufo, it says it cannot get any valid servers from the setrver list or something./..how can i start using it?
<tolkan> flint-=: dhcp
<tolkan> dabaR-=: doesn't work
<flint> tolkan, open a command line (the path to insanity!) type the word ping and the number... start there.
<dabaR> !doesnt work
<ubotu> dabaR: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> why is the fridge broken in firefox
<s|k> :/
<s|k> kind of silly innit
<ITS_FOR_REAL> con
<tolkan> flint-=:  that works fine but i would like to ping the hostname instead of the ip address
<ufo> mikebot: i did some odd things to get it work... i installed xmule and then removed the xmule and installed amule
<dabaR> tolkan: can you surf
<iLee> x: cannot stat /etc/x11/x (no such file... )
<ErPiU> iLee, sudo apt-get install xserver-common xserver-xorg
<vogel> if i shAll install atis drivers, is this the right line? $ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<mikebot> ufo, is all that required?
<iLee> ErPiU, how do i get back to typing commands
<flint> tolkan, there is a file that you need to play with.  Take root (sudo bash) and get hold of /etc/resolv.conf.
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to synchronize evolution with my p910i ? It's connected on /dev/ttyUSB0
<Bean> can i use a file system path to mounted server connections?
<soundray> tolkan: if you want to ping the name of hosts which aren't public, you have to enter them in the /etc/hosts file.
<mikebot> ufo, what server do you connect to?
<ufo> mikebot: after that amule uses .xmule directory... i have not looked what it actually did
<dabaR> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx
<dabaR> vogel:
<mikebot> ufo, well what server do you connect to?
<tolkan> flint-=: soundray : theres no way i could access local hostnames through the router? i thought the router acts as a local DNS server in order to provide machines with resolved ips
<vogel> yes?
<packman_e> has the automatix script been removed/moved
<soundray> tolkan: if the router has DNS, you have to enter the router address in /etc/resolv.conf (a line like 'nameserver 192.168.1.1')
<iLee> it asked me to configure resolution
<sk> hi all!  Newb here.
<ufo> mikebot: i downloaded the server.met file manually from net... but i did not help... the amule could not connect to servers on list before i did the xmule trick
<iLee> i selected my res, and then it takes me back to prompt
<vogel> am i wrong?
<mikebot> ufo, hrm, okay, so just download xmule?
<soundray> tolkan: does the router also have DHCP?
<ufo> mikebot: apt-get install xmule
<ErPiU> iLee, this is a difficult question for me
<iLee> i did your command
<dabaR> vogel: that line above your name is your command
<iLee> and then blue screen appeared, i selected res. now back to entering command thing
<sk> anyone know how to get ubuntu running on an emachines amd 64 with nvidia GeForce 6100 onboard?  have trouble recognizing video, eth, sound.
<flint> tolkan, soundray lets move this to a private channel.  The router could be resolving for you - or not.
<Bean> can i use a file system path to mounted server connections? Trying to set a basedir in the Bluefish editor to my directory on web server.
<tolkan> soundray-=: that line is in there, I also have named a DNS suffix in the router,  "homenetwork" and that is in resolv.conf as "search homenetwork"
<matt_> i have dited my fstab as described in some wikientry. its for an ntfs partition and is now "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000". after that i ran "sudo mount -a". But that didn't change anything. i still have no access to /media/sda2
<vogel> yes?ok thanks
<dalo> god evening  everybody ....
<lnx_> when i connect an external USB hdd it shows as "DRV4_VOL1" but it won't mount, does anyone have an idea?
<iLee> im trying xinnit -- :1 (now)
<iLee> it says... fatal error: could not open default font `fixed`;
<soundray> flint: I think this is on-topic (if somewhat borderline).
<vogel> how do I now check if it has ben installed right?
<mikebot> You have a lowid. Please review your network config and/or your settings.
<mikebot> what does that mean?
<ufo> mikebot: you are behind firewall
<iLee> fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server
<Munchkinguy> Hello.
<mikebot> ufo, how can i make this work then?
<mikebot> ufo, i don't have a firewall installed
<iLee> ":1.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaning.
<dalo>  is there anybody who can tell me if it is  posible to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to edubuntu 5.10? by the usual way by the repo
<soundray> tolkan, can you check whether the router responds to DNS queries?
<ufo> mikebot: do you have a router and your network address is 192.*.*. or 10.* something
<Munchkinguy> On the Breezy Live CD, I cannot mount my floppy drive, even though I can easily format a disk in the floppy drive using "Floppy Formater".
<tolkan> soundray-=: how would i go about doing that?
<iLee> fatal server error
<mikebot> ufo, i don't havea  router and i don't know my neytwork address
<iLee> could not open default font `fixed`;
<Munchkinguy> I get the message "given UDI is not a moutable volume"
<mikebot> ufo, brb
<ufo> mikebot: look with ifconfig
<iLee> the X server's fot paths might be misconfgured. remote font server(s)
<soundray> tolkan: if the nameserver line corresponding to the router, and you get an immediate response to an arbitrary request like the one triggered by 'ping www.heise.de', then it is responding.
<s|k> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<varsendagger> kde
<varsendagger> and gnome
<Xenguy> s|k: gnome vs. kde
<s|k> oh
<varsendagger> it should be called gubuntu
<soundray> tolkan: sorry: if the nameserver line corresponding to the router *is the first*, and you get an immediate...
<varsendagger> then there would be no confusion
<n00bmaster> gnome sucks
<s|k> heh
<n00bmaster> it looks like os9
<s|k> I like gnome
<Munchkinguy> varsendagger: could you help me please
<Munchkinguy> ?
<Xenguy> n00bmaster: nonsense, begone =)
<lurah> http://adaworld.com/asciiforum/viewtopic.php?t=213
<iLee> the X server's fot paths might be misconfgured. remote font server(s)
<n00bmaster> lol
<tolkan> soundray-=: yes, pings to outside work fine, the router understands its own DNS gateway, but maybe i'm not referencing hte local pcs properly
<s|k> kde looks like windows
<jon_> s|k, Kinda.
<Xenguy> s|k: too much so for me
<iLee> could not open default font `fixed`;
<Seveas> people, gnome vs kde wars outside please
<iLee> xinnit
<soundray> tolkan: good, you've narrowed it down to how you made the local hosts known to the router.
<dalo>  is there anybody who can tell me if it is  posible to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to edubuntu 5.10? by the usual way (the renaming repo)
<s|k> is there anything besides kde and gnome?
<soundray> tolkan: can you get a shell on the router?
<Seveas> dalo, ubuntu and edubuntu share the same repository, just apt-get install edubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-server
<Xenguy> s|k: xfce4 (lean; good for older hardware too)
<scorp82> I like everything else in kubuntu but the "sudo" command instead of the "root"-user
<tolkan> soundray-=: i can access it through HTTP, im not sure how to do it otherwise, lets see if i can telnet in
<Xenguy> s|k: and others of course
<Seveas> s|k, fluxbox, twm, cde, project lookingglass
<dalo> thanks sevaes
<iLee> i cant start
<iLee> it wont start
<s|k> I see
<Munchkinguy> Someone please help me.
<iLee> fatal server error
<Telarian02> Anyone know a fix so that resolv.conf does not get cleaned out on boot?
<scorp82> anybody from Finland???
<soundray> tolkan: did you give it the names of your LAN hosts via the HTTP interface?
<Seveas> !listvals dhcp
<lurah> scorp82 joo
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'dhcp' by value (1 shown): dns-dhcp.
<Seveas> !dns-dhcp
<ubotu> Using static DNS with DHCP: http://pastebin.com/370390
<iLee> hello ?
<tolkan> yes, it autoresolves when computers use DHClient
<Seveas> ^-- Telarian02
<Xenguy> Telarian02: it should not get "cleaned out"; /etc/resolv.conf persists
<Seveas> Xenguy, dhclient clears it
<Xenguy> Seveas: ahh, I stand corrected
<soundray> tolkan: were you replying to me?
<Munchkinguy> On the Breezy Live CD, I cannot mount my floppy drive (I get the message "given UDI is not a mountable volume"), even though I can easily format a disk in the floppy drive using "Floppy Formater".
<Telarian02> Seveas, i'll see what I can do hehe been tormented by dhcp for awhile now
<scorp82> Nice!!
<soundray> Munchkinguy: what did you use as a mount command, and what was the error message?
<Jimer> fatak IU errir 104 (connection reset by peer)
<Jimer> fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer)
<Jimer> when i try xstart
<soundray> tolkan: did you give it the names of your LAN hosts via the HTTP interface?
<Jimer> when i try xstart, fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer)
<Munchkinguy> soundray: I was using the File Browser
<tolkan> soundray-=: yes, it autoresolves when computers use DHClient
<soundray> tolkan: I'll rephrase my question.
<Jimer> may be unreachable, and/or local fonts may not be installed or are not configured correctly
<Jimer> thats all i can see at top of screen
<Munchkinguy> soundray: error message: "given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<mikebot> ufo, okat what am i looking for?
<soundray> tolkan: did you use the router's HTTP interface to feed it all the names of the hosts in your LAN?
<mikebot> i don't undertsand why on windows soulseek worked SO well with this school network, but nothing on ubuntu does
<Jimer> i cant run xstart, does anyone know why ?
<larsemil> hi! i need a phpeditor capable of sftp... any suggestions?
<ufo> mikebot: are you on shchool network
<Jimer> :'(
<soundray> Munchkinguy: try on the commandline: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/floppy/ ; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/'. Then you should be able to point your file browser at /mnt/floppy and see your files.
<Jimer> anyone got any ideas ?!
<ufo> mikebot: it might be you cant use direct connect to your computer
<tolkan> soundray-=: no, it doesnt work like that, when the DHCP request takes place, the hostname is given to the router
<larsemil> anyone knows a phpeditor with sftp support?
<Jimer> i cant run xstart, does anyone know why ?
<soundray> tolkan: does your router manual claim that it works as a DNS server for the LAN?
<tolkan> soundray-=: yes it does,
<Munchkinguy> soundray: Thank you
<Jimer> i cant run xstart, does anyone know why ?
<crouchingMonkey> i got flash installed from the official website but it still wont work, any suggestions
<cppnewbie> hey how can i see if ive got the proper rights to browse and write in a storage device? (filesystem: fat)
<delphi> Hi, I am running the latest build of dapper drake, but only have a 640x480 resolution and can't change it from that with gnome. where is best to look?
<soundray> tolkan: it's unusual, though, for a DHCP client to determine its own hostname and pass it to the DHCP server (that's how I understand you).
<mikebot> ufo, why did soulseek work then?
<mikebot> ufo, yea, i'm on a school network
<Jimer> i cant run xstart, does anyone know why ?
<myki> how to combine a few files into 1 ?
<Ox0000> Is there a way to simulate a keypress in a shellscript?
<soundray> Jimer don't repeat pls
<soundray> Jimer, can you run X
<ufo> maybe the soulseek does not need direct connect and the amule works even if you have an lowid
<soundray> ?
<tushkee> I'm running a headless setup. Can you suggest a better way how to restart it? I'm issuing the shutdown -r command via SSH on terminal...but the root password shows up unmasked.
<vogel> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Jimer> soundray, no
<cppnewbie> Error i get while trying to write to my external usb storage device: Could not make folder /media/sdc1 etc. <--- while trying to copy a folder in one of its directories. what could be the problem? :S
<soundray> Jimer: what happens when you run X (not startx or xstart or gdm, just X on a line by itself)?
<vogel> What shall I do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9767
<Jimer> command not found
<soundray> Jimer, did you use a capital X?
<WoC> anyone who knows if there is a tar to cpio converter?
<Jimer> with a capital it says
<Jimer> fatal server error: could not open default font `fixed`;
<Jimer> the X server's font paths might be misconfigured. remote font server(s) may be unreachable
<soundray> Jimer, okay. Run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi xfonts-base'
<biloyp> dayum I got my printer to work whooo hoooo
<ThePhur> hi guys.
<h0me5k1n> if I add a hard drive to store music... what filesystem should I use (ext3,fat32) if I want to store music on it for all users?
<soundray> Jimer: then try capital X again.
<LjL> h0me5k1n: are some of the users using windows?
<soundray> biloyp: well done.
<h0me5k1n> hell no :D
<WoC> wb, LjL would u mind giving an example cmd line for creating cpio files?
<Jimer> soundray, done.
<LjL> h0me5k1n: then there's nothing wrong with ext3
<h0me5k1n> and the best mount point ?
<LjL> WoC: err...
<Jimer> i type X now, and a cursor comes up
<LjL> WoC: i'm afraid i don't know what a cpio file *is* :)
<LjL> h0me5k1n: doesn't really matter. /mnt/music would be fine
<Seveas> LjL, cpio is an archive format
<tolkan> soundray-=: i believe so, whatever is in "$Hostname" sits in the router's DHCP bank, now i just have to figure out how to access it
<Jimer> soundray, but i dont get any desktop just an X
<h0me5k1n> ty very much
<WoC> k, ty anyway, ljl, trying edit my initrd
<biloyp> soundray, thx....I got a HP PSC 1350v..used the driver for the 1310 and it works
<soundray> vogel, check that you have the fglrx module loaded and that fglrx is the driver module that xorg.conf points to.
<LjL> WoC, Seveas: ugh, and one whose man page scares me at first sight :)
<Seveas> LjL, it's a fiendish little thing - avoid it 
<WoC> amen to that ljl
<soundray> Jimer: great. Stop it with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, then you should be able to reboot into gnome or start gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<soundray> tolkan: if all else fails, read the router manual ;)  I know it can be a pain if it's a PDF hiding on some CD-ROM.
<Jimer> soundray; sudo: command not found
<iG-Shoot-Me> Ahh
<iG-Shoot-Me> Does anybody remember me?
<LjL> Seveas: =)  woc: it looks to me like you should use something like    find /dir/where/files/are/contained | cpio --create >cpioarchive
<soundray> Jimer: you have a strange installation. Did you install with the 'server' boot option?
<Jimer> soundray, no
<WoC> ah, ok :) thanks alot LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Jimer> soundray, i seen it install gnome amoung other things
<LjL> WoC: yeah that seems to work for me, just tried
<kyevan> Can apt be told to get packages off the internet when they are on the CD?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I just did the ubuntu install and I got error: Unable to install initrd-tools
<iG-Shoot-Me> Now my computer wont boot from hard drive!!!
<mrproper> The numeric pad doesn't work in X on my gnome based system.  It won't work under 101 or 104.  I am using a Kensington Mac keyboard.
<tolkan> soundray-=: heh i'm actually doing that now :) thanks so much for your hlep
<soundray> Jimer: does it do anything when you run 'sudo dpkg --pending --configure'?
<cppnewbie> Error i get while trying to write to my external usb storage device: Could not make folder /media/sdc1 etc. <--- while trying to copy a folder in one of its directories. what could be the problem? :S how could i figure it out? :S
<LjL> kyevan: yeah just comment out the cd-rom line in your sources.list. or do you want something different?
<vogel> soundray: if you want to chack my x.org file, I should be happy!:P
<vogel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9768
<iG-Shoot-Me> Please help!!!
<Jimer> soundray, yea it just does it and then stops (no error) i guess the command finished
<kyevan> LjL: Nope, that's what I need. thanks!
<vogel> ok
<LjL> kyevan: you'll want to "sudo apt-get update" afterwards
<kyevan> of course.
<soundray> Jimer: try startx again pls.
<iG-Shoot-Me> Hello?
* iG-Shoot-Me still needs help!
* iG-Shoot-Me urgently!
<cppnewbie> so do i iG-Shoot-Me :P
<cppnewbie> doesnt help the chan however obviously
<iG-Shoot-Me> my whole ecomputer crasehd.d..
<LjL> iG-Shoot-Me: i've seen that error already... but haven't quite found a solution myself
<vogel> yes what do you want to have help white?
<iG-Shoot-Me> my computer wont boot..
<cppnewbie> so patience is the thing i assume
<Jimer> xession: unable to start x session --- no "/home/lee.xsession" file
<iG-Shoot-Me> LjL: SO WHAT DO I DO?
<Jimer> thats not the only error, no terminal emulaters found amoung other things...
<dj-smilee> evening folks
<vogel> Please dont yell at oss!
<Jolly> Hello everyone i have Grip but it will not encode my oggvorbis files to mp3 how do i fix this?
<LjL> iG-Shoot-Me: surprising as it might appear... i don't know :)
<soundray> vogel, if you move down to 'Section "Device"' there is a line that says 'Driver "ati"'. This indicates that you haven't followed the wiki yet. Gotcha! Look out for ubotu's message:
<cppnewbie> rofl LjL, anything concerning my prob? :S
<soundray> !tell vogel about ati
<dj-smilee> does anyone here use NFS root? or know anything about devfs/udev and the error message INIT: id "x" respawning too fast
<LjL> cppnewbie: what command did you use exactly?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Somebody wnt to help me?  My computer is gone?
<Jimer> soundray, should i reinstall ?
<cppnewbie> no command line. drag n'drop using Konqueror
<LjL> iG-Shoot-Me: try "apt-install initrd-tools" from the shell (if i recall the syntax well)
<tushkee> Is there an SCP client gui version available on *nix ???
<Jolly> Hello everyone i have Grip but it will not encode my oggvorbis files to mp3 how do i fix this?
<cppnewbie> got the message: Could not make folder /media/sdc1 etc
<LjL> cppnewbie: do you have permissions on that directory? try   ls -l /media to check
<soundray> Jimer, hold on, I missed a few lines. Please use my nick, so I have them highlighted.
<Jimer> soundray, xession: unable to start x session --- no "/home/lee.xsession" file
<ITS_FOR_REAL> i cant send mail and sendmail.cf is missing.... i can recieve mai...
<ITS_FOR_REAL> what to do?
<cppnewbie> shows strange stuff in there such as lrwxrwxrwx :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: does the sdc1 entry say that?
<dabaR> cppnewbie: it is a link
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, apt-get install sendmail ?
<Jolly> Hello everyone i have Grip but it will not encode my oggvorbis files to mp3 how do i fix this?
<cppnewbie> while all the other entries say root, sdc1 says user
<dabaR> tushkee: aptitude search scp
<dabaR> cppnewbie: a user created it...
<LjL> cppnewbie: where? in the fstab? or your user name with ls?
<cppnewbie> well then, problem is i cant write into it
<cppnewbie> my username
<soundray> Jimer: clearly something went wrong during your installation. You could try to salvage it, run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and see if that works. But it may be best to reinstall.
<cppnewbie> says
<chuckyp> !tell Jolly about multimedia
<LjL> cppnewbie: can you read from it using nautilus or whatever it is that you're using?
<cppnewbie> drwx------  15 user user 16384 1970-01-01 02:00 sdc1 <-- yea i can read and copy from it onto linux, i cant do the opposite.
<cppnewbie> thats what ls -l said, i dunno if that helps
<LjL> cppnewbie: uh, is your username "user" or did you simply change that for pasting?
<cppnewbie> for pasting of course :p
<chuckyp> cppnewbie, you mean you can't read it from windows?  What type of partition is it on?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> chuckyp, ok it uninstalled postfix now but if i can get sendmail to work that "ok"
<mikebot> has anyone here successfully used soulseek in ubuntu?
<LjL> cppnewbie: ok, well... are you trying to copy directly into /media/sdc1 or into a subdirectory of it?
<Jimer> soundray, my mission was to learn more about Linux... =)
<chuckyp> !tell ITS_FOR_REAL about sendmail
<cppnewbie> a subdirectory, it matters? rights change from each subdirectory to another and not sdc1 itself alone? :S
<kyevan> is there a way to remove the timestamp checking from sudo? My clock is really messed up and when i correct it via ntp, i usualy can't use sudo for up to a day or two (Yes, it's that bad)
<LjL> cppnewbie: they might. try "ls /media/sdc1 | grep nameofthesubdirectory"
<LjL> cppnewbie: no, try "ls -l /media/sdc1 | grep nameofthesubdirectory"
<mikebot> is there a program like gtkpod that actually plays the songs, and doesn't rely on an outside mp3 player?
<soundray> Jimer: that is a very worthy mission. Do keep going ;)
<HymnToLife> kyevan> normally the clock synchronises at bootu
<ITS_FOR_REAL> chuckyp, bot lagging ot what?
<HymnToLife> if connected
<HymnToLife> bootup*
<vstockwell> Ok I checked xorg.conf and everything is setup right or so it appears but I Can't get a resolution bigger then 640x480
<kyevan> HymnToLife: Yes, but once it's running, it starts going at weird speeds
<LjL> mikebot: don't really know what gtkpod does, but amaroK is a player and has iPod support
<LjL> mikebot: it's for KDE though
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, i've never configured sendmail. :(
<cppnewbie> LjL doesnt output a thing
<ompaul> !sendmail
<ubotu> well, sendmail is we use postfix
<mikebot> LjL, is there a gnome version or equivolent?
<kyevan> HymnToLife: Like, right now it thinks it's 7am tomorow.
<LjL> mikebot: not that i know
<HymnToLife> maybe a timezone problem
<soundray> kyevan: you really have to setup a cron job to timesync more often.
<mikebot> LjL, okay, and is there a way i can remove xmule and amule?
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, what is wrong with postfix? it is 10^100 times easier to configure
<LjL> cppnewbie: is that a subdirectory of a subdirectory then? for example, if it's /media/sdc1/blah/foo, you should type "ls -l /media/sdc1/blah | grep foo"
<kyevan> HymnToLife: No, it's not that. It runs fast.
<LjL> mikebot: "sudo aptitude remove amule xmule"
<HymnToLife> ah ok
<HymnToLife> hmm
<chuckyp> cppnewbie, ls -l /media/sdc1/*.* | grep nameofdirectory
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, good question and now its uninstall due to sendmail module :D
<soundray> kyevan: do you want a workaround for the sudo ban?
<HymnToLife> haven't a clue :/ did you search the wiki and.or forum ?
<LjL> chuckyp: "*.*" ? :o)
<HymnToLife> maybe that will work
<kyevan> soundray: that would be nice
<HymnToLife> !clock
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<iG-Shoot-Me> when do i type apt-install intitrd-tools
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, apt-get install postfix
<mikebot> LjL, thanks, and is nicotine for gnome or kde, or does it even matter?
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, why were you installing sendmail in the first place? (been missing for a while)
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> in a terminal
<ITS_FOR_REAL> cant send  mail..
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, should be able to configure it from /etc/whatever.conf
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, nor with echo or mailing program
<ompaul> chuckyp, it ain't debian - sudo apt-get install postfix :)
<dabaR> HymnToLife: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate iirc
<LjL> mikebot: dunno what nicotine is, but in general, it doesn't *really* matter if a program is for KDE or Gnome... you can use it in the other desktop anyway. except that it will install a ton of libraries
<Jolly> how do i download something in synaptic in mulltiverse
<Jimer> soundray, thnx
<ITS_FOR_REAL> chuckyp, ok but i also miss sendmail.cf ...
<HymnToLife> dabaR> tll it to ubotu ;)
<Jimer> soundray, its taking a while
<chuckyp> ompaul, hrm... sry bout that.  I figure they get the sudo part.  I'm a debian user myself.
<soundray> kyevan: it takes a few steps. First you want to synchronize with a time server. Then create a reference file for the current time: 'touch /tmp/reference'
<Jolly> what is the difference between multiverse and universe
<vogel> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<HymnToLife> tell*
<globe> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<LjL> mikebot: anyway nicotine appears to be a GTK program (which will be fine on Gnome, as Gnome uses GTK)
<mikebot> LjL, okay,. thanks
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, okay for one there is no postfix or sendmail in the default install, so install it
<MrRio> Could someone try out this package? I'm going to start contributing a fair few packages to universe, want to make sure i've got the hang of it... http://amusd.com/debs/nannoid_1.0-1_i386.deb
<mikebot> LjL, okay good good
<cppnewbie> well i used ls -l /media/sdc1/directory/subdirectoryofdirectory/ and it shows up all the folders ive got in there with some... codename or something with the rwxr stuff and so on. how do i figure out if i can modify it? :S
<iG-Shoot-Me> gr
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, then hack the main.conf iirc and then its funtime at the oasis
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> which filesystem is it ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, sendmail or postfix because when i install sendmail it takes away postfix
<iG-Shoot-Me> Its installing the base system
<cppnewbie> fat
<iG-Shoot-Me> Then it gives me some errors
<HymnToLife> hmm
<LjL> mike: if you type "apt-cache show nicotine" (or whatever program), you'll see a "Depends:" line. there you can check whether the program requires libgtk-something, libgnome-something, kdelibs-something, libqt-something, and that kind of things
<iG-Shoot-Me> Then it says tthat it cant continue
<HymnToLife> USB, SATA or what ?
<cppnewbie> not fat32 not fat16, fat alone
<cppnewbie> usb
<HymnToLife> weird
<mikebot> LjL, okay cool, thanks
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, postfix is easier to work with and more secure.
<iG-Shoot-Me> with the Unable to install initrd-tools
<soundray> kyevan: then set a system time that is further in the future than any file on the system (probably 12pm tomorrow will be enough)
<HymnToLife> USB Drives shoud mount rw for anyone
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, use postfix its just easier, sendmail is book about a multi volume encyplopedia
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, apt-cache search initrd
<LjL> cppnewbie: look, just try copying a file *directly* into /media/sdc1, not in a subdir, and see if that works
<HymnToLife> have you tried adding a line for it in /etc/fstab ?
<LjL> chuckyp: his Ubuntu is not installed
<iG-Shoot-Me> chuckyp, where do i type that
<ompaul> chuckyp, np :)
<dabaR> ubotu: clock is sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntpdate
<ubotu> dabaR: okay
<mikebot> LjL, also, under my applications>internet, i have a bunch of stuff like: kppp, krdc, krfb, kwifimanager
<soundray> kyevan: then you find all files that need resetting, and set them to the time of the reference file. Give me a minute to compose the command...
<mikebot> LjL, and i don't knwo what those are
<ITS_FOR_REAL> chuckyp, ok i want it to work a php script to work "only" with just send a mail... but still postfix is easiest way to go=
<cppnewbie> LjL doesnt work either
<LjL> iG-Shoot-Me: in a shell (press alt+f2). won't work anyway i'm afraid
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> yeah ubuntu isnt installed..
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> what are you trying to do now ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> how do i get back to windows!
<iG-Shoot-Me> I want to get back to windows!
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, yeah you can use postfix
<kyevan> soundray: Wouldn't all that require root privledges?
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> reboot your machine :p
<LjL> mikebot: those are KDE programs. kppp is a front-end to connect using a dialup modem (or similar), krdc is a remote desktop client, krfb is a remote desktop serevr, and kwifimanager is something to do with WiFi connections
<kyevan> At the moment the only work around I've figured out is leaving a root shell running (MAJOR MAJOR NO NO)
<iG-Shoot-Me> GEe thanks
<iG-Shoot-Me> As if i didnt try that..
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, what are you talking about then?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I get SYSTEM BOOT ERROR
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, okay what version of windows do you have?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Please insert a system disc when i try to boot from hard drive
<ITS_FOR_REAL> chuckyp, ok installed... what to config now
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> boot from the winxp CD
<soundray> kyevan: setting the system time does. You can do it with sudo date for example.
<iG-Shoot-Me> XP Professional
<HymnToLife> runa recovery console
<mikebot> LjL, how can i get rid of all of those kde things?
<LjL> iG-Shoot-Me: use the windows rescue CD to re-create a boot sector i guess
<HymnToLife> and run the command fixmbr
<chuckyp> ITS_FOR_REAL, google for postfix ubuntu
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, so install postfix it will work, stop thinkging all these things are "tightly" meshed they are all standing up in the same room handing stuff to each other but they know nothing other than their api for the next program along
<kyevan> soundray: But, if sudo isn'y working....
<mikebot> LjL, i don't even recall how i got them
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont have one..
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, boot from xp cd go to recovery mode then fixmbr
<soundray> kyevan: then you need to do it in the recovery console.
<HymnToLife> then you're screwed :p
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont have one
<iG-Shoot-Me> !!
<ubotu> iG-Shoot-Me: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jolly>  what is the difference between multiverse and universe
<dabaR> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Jolly>  what is the difference between multiverse and universe in synaptic?
<HymnToLife> but why did the Ubuntu install fail ?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Because it gave me error:
<LjL> mikebot: "sudo aptitude remove kppp krdc krfb kwifimanager" i guess. you might have other KDE programs installed too, and if you want to remove those, you could try "sudo aptitude remove kdelibs4c2"
<HymnToLife> Jolly> the packages that are in them obviously
<vogel> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, yes but i got it installed and configed as far as i could see but still didnt work and was also missing sendmail.cf that stood in some howto that i was needed
<iG-Shoot-Me> Unable to install initrd-tools During the "Installing the base system"
<HymnToLife> hmmmm
<iG-Shoot-Me> I got it again
<HymnToLife> that's weird
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im on a laptop right now just so you know
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, then you can try http://www.sysresccd.org
<HymnToLife> well
<iG-Shoot-Me> An error was returned while trying to install the initrd-tools package onto the target system.
<soundray> kyevan: assuming time is set forward in the recovery console, do 'find / -newer /tmp/reference -print0 | xargs -0 touch -r /tmp/reference'
<iG-Shoot-Me> log for the details.
<soundray> kyevan: making sense?
<HymnToLife> and what did the log say ?
<LjL> cppnewbie: can you copy to it using the shell? (try    cp somefile /media/sdc1/ )
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL,  man postconf and edit  /etc/postfix/main.cf and stop talking about sendmail.cf its harder than C++
<iG-Shoot-Me> I cant check the log..
<kyevan> soundray: not really. Also, ntpdate is now complaining that the port is in use
<iG-Shoot-Me> I dont know how..
<mikebot> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9769
<mikebot> LjL, is that bad? haha
<iG-Shoot-Me> And im pretty sure ubuntu has to be installed to do it
<HymnToLife> hmpress Ctrl+Alt+Fx
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, ok
<HymnToLife> to get into a console
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, before you say mysql and php What actual function do you want to preform?
<kyevan> (I just installed "ntp-simple" at a friends insistance)
<iG-Shoot-Me> Fx?
<cppnewbie> LjL im not trying to copy a file but another directory
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, thx need some time on my own now i guess...
<LjL> mikebot: you have most of KDE installed
<HymnToLife> and run dmesg | tail
<mikebot> LjL, i had the kde desktop instaleld, but i guess this will remove all of that
<mikebot> LjL, haha
<LjL> mikebot: don't confirm that command, as i can't be sure there is not something else being removed
<HymnToLife> F1/2/3/4/5/6/whatever
<mikebot> LjL, it's too late for that
<LjL> mikebot: no, you *have* the kde desktop installed
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, i want php to send a mail through smtp...
<LjL> cppnewbie: just try with a file first
<soundray> kyevan: if you reboot and choose the recovery option in the grub menu, you should be able to run ntpdate without a problem.
<Jolly> How do i switch synaptic over to a multiverse repository so i can download software from there
<iG-Shoot-Me> HymnToLife, what do I do?
<chuckyp> LjL, what is he trying to do?
<mikebot> LjL, not aynmore
<HymnToLife> but I think your CD was bad
<LjL> mikebot: well at least you have the list of packages in the pastebin
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, made a webbshop that need to mail product information
<kyevan> soundray: OK, but, won't I have to do this all the time still?
<LjL> mikebot: will be easy to reinstall
<iG-Shoot-Me> I did it myself
<mikebot> LjL, haha yeah, i guess that's good
<cppnewbie> aha
<cppnewbie> says its read only
<mikebot> LjL, well i don't want kde anyway
<iG-Shoot-Me> HymnToLife, I downloaded the iso myself
<HymnToLife> have you md5sum'd it ?
<kyevan> I kinda want something that will make it so that I won't have to deal with it
<josep_> hi
<chuckyp> cppnewbie, is this an ntfs partition you are working with?
<iG-Shoot-Me> HymnToLife, ?
<soundray> kyevan: not if you then set up a cron job or so to run ntpdate every hour
<HymnToLife> to check if it wasn't corrupted somehow
<Jolly> How do i switch synaptic over to a multiverse repository so i can download software from there?
<cppnewbie> chuckyp no a fat one :P
<HymnToLife> !md5sum
<mikebot> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9770
<ubotu> md5sum is, like, totally, to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto for Windows see http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LjL> chuckyp: his Ubuntu installation fails with an "Unable to find initrd-tools". i've seen that already with someone, and couldn't find out a solution. the problem is that now he cannot boot Windows, either (i guess grub has already been installed)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, but i cant even mail something out at all so i guess somethings really wrong
<josep_> kde for Ubuntu?
<josep_> some1 can help me?
<HymnToLife> it seems your ISO get corrupted
<josep_> i'm looking for that
<LjL> mikebot: this will close your X at once. select No if you don't want that
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, no you see your missing the point, you want a front end program that sits on a web server and talks to a data base - break it out and make life easy -you have a big blob of mush in your mind think about the job, google for dovecot squirrelmail and have a look in that space
<iG-Shoot-Me> i tried to install grub but i got an erro
<HymnToLife> either during the download
<mikebot> LjL, what is X?
<vook> josep_, whadda need to know?
<soundray> kyevan: if you really delved into it, you could also configure an adjustment value for your fast clock.
<HymnToLife> or duing the burning
<LjL> mikebot: the thing that gives you windows on your screen
<iG-Shoot-Me> so what do i do
<kyevan> soundray: I have a root shell open right now. The time is off. I need to make it so that either my time stays right, or that sudo doesn't care if I last sudoed in the future
<mikebot> LjL, ah, i rather like that
<cppnewbie> mikebot: the DE you could say
<josep_> i would like to know if exists a KDE for ubuntu
<LjL> cppnewbie: no, not really
<HymnToLife> iG-Shoot-Me> do you still have the iso file ?
<cppnewbie> in a way
<iG-Shoot-Me> '
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, well you can always rescue your windows partition so don't freak out.  All you would need is a windows xp cd.  That or you can try to use the www.sysresccd.org cd.  For fixing your ubuntu load lets see.
<LjL> cppnewbie: Gnome and KDE are DE's. X isn't
<iG-Shoot-Me> HymnToLife
<mikebot> LjL, this was probably not a good idea to do
<mon> hi i changed some settings for gnome-panel in gconf-editor. appearantly the options are obsolete and the changes aren't used. any other way i can edit gnome-panel settings? (using Dapper)
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, you can't mail cos you don't know what your trying to do, is the program even running (ps auwx | grep post) and then more questions, I think go read find out the name of some intresting programs and then check to see if they are in ubuntu,if not move along
<soundray> kyevan: shall we do it step by step, then?
<iG-Shoot-Me> HymnToLife, its on the computer which i cannot access..
<cppnewbie> then whats X's part in DE? theres none? :S
<LjL> mikebot: also, that message means that you're *currently* using KDM (which is a KDE thing) as your display manager (i.e. your login screen)
<HymnToLife> damn
<kyevan> soundray: OK. Lets move to a private session though
<vook> josep_, it does, apt-get install kde
<ivan> I am a big time newbie and cannot get my palm device to work correctly.
<mikebot> LjL, yeah, i treid to change that to gde, i thought i had
<LjL> cppnewbie: X does the basic part of it all. it draws windows, and it drives your gfx card
<vogel> now i got my ati card to work! weeee:D Tack you fore youre help!
<mikebot> LjL, i keep getting errors while this thing uninstalls all this stuff
<soundray> vogel: congrats
<josep_> ok thank, im going to try
* iG-Shoot-Me is panicking
<LjL> mikebot: what sort of errors?
<benplaut> can someone in Dapper check to see if Blam is broken? it seems so to me, but i want to make sure
<kyevan> soundray: hang on, I forgot to regester and stuff
<vogel> Thank you!
<mikebot> LjL, cannot load image ...
<HymnToLife> well, either download a new iso and VERIFY it and burn it at LOW SPEED (4x max)
<cppnewbie> so X does all the work while DE's offer the files and settings and so on?
<vogel> Linux is fun!
<soundray> kyevan: okay, pm me when you're ready.
<HymnToLife> or get your hands on a Windows CD to restore the MBR
<ivan> does anyone know how to configure a USB palm device with Evolution?
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, try to boot using acpi=off
<LjL> mikebot: dunno about that. anyway i think the packages being removed are strictly KDE packages, even though i could certainly have missed some
<iG-Shoot-Me> chuckyp, how??
<cppnewbie> vogel: i cant agree with you, all this Uber-protectiveness is getting on my nerves although its good for me :P
<mikebot> LjL, hehe okay, thanks
<vook> josep_, here's a tip, when in doubt type "apt-cache search %whatyouaresearchingfor", you may want to add a pipe and less at the end "apt-cache search kde | less"
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, ok thanx i guess....
<HymnToLife> chuckyp> the initrd install faile
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, so when you get the prompt from the ubuntu install cd you would type "linux acpi=off"  then try your install again and see if you get the same initrd-tools error?
<HymnToLife> there's no way he can boot
<mikebot> LjL, is this completely removing kde, or will it leave like some kde stuff, and i wont be able to unistall it
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, been trying to get this work all day so im a bit tired in my head :(
<_epp> what is a good p2p client for linux that doesnt need java...
<mikebot> LjL, like in windows when you install something and then you delete some files, and in the add/remove program thing you can't remove it because some files are mising
<LjL> mikebot: you'll always be able to uninstall it. the only hard part might be *finding* it :)
<cppnewbie> so how can i set my partition to not read only? :S
<iG-Shoot-Me> instead of just hitting enter?
<mikebot> LjL, haha okauy
<HymnToLife> _epp> go to a music store and buy CDs :/
<LjL> mikebot: anyway, i'm pretty sure that is going to uninstall most/all of KDE
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, then it is time for a walk, let the info you have sink in do something different for half an hour, cant see the woods for the trees and come back fresh
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, yeah ig but hold on a second.
<mikebot> LjL, well either way, it cleaned up my internet folder,which is nice...now i gotta get nicotine working
<LjL> mikebot: yeah but you aren't "deleting some files" now, you're actually using a correct uninstallation procedure
<mikebot> LjL, oh okay
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, yeah something like that i ment by i need a time for myself now :D
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, you still here?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, yes
<LjL> mikebot: you should never really just "delete some files" in ubuntu anyway. i've almost never seen a clear uninstallation fail
<ITS_FOR_REAL> u wanna mess up my head even more? ;)
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, go rest
<LjL> s/clear/clean
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, hhee
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, im trying to
<mikebot> LjL, okay
<ITS_FOR_REAL> :D
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, have fun cya or something
<ompaul> go
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, ahh it seems to be a problem with your media that you are installing from possibly.  Do you have access to another burner so you can burn a new installation cd at a slower write speed.
<_epp> HymnToLife, if you have nothing to say, dont just make some smartass comment.
<HymnToLife> bear with them then...
<mikebot> LjL, as for the nicotine installation, it says i need python 2.3 and gtk+ 2.2 and pygtk 1.99.16
<mikebot> LjL, can i get those via synaptic?
<HymnToLife> people like you make me sick
<Munchkinguy> How do I change my permissions for my floppy drive?
<HymnToLife> Munchkinguy> edit the line in /etc/Fstab
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, don't worry about the acpi thing just burn a new ubuntu cd at like 4x or slower and try to reinstall ubuntu
<HymnToLife> setting the umask to whatever the hell you want it to be
<_epp> Is there a client exactly like limewire that doesnt need java?
<ivan> /dev/ttyUSB1 <--- this is what I am using to get my USB palm, but it wont sync. Is there something I am not doing?
<LjL> _epp: ktorrent, apollon, kmldonkey... or for gnome, i guess bittorrent-gui, giftoxik, amule
<variant> can anyone tell me what packages i need for a working compile environment in ubuntu?
<LjL> variant: build-essential
<soundray> variant, build-essential
<Munchkinguy> HymnToLife: I don't have /etc/Fstab
<Seveas> !tell variant about compiling
<variant> thanks, and what about the curses lib? i need to run menuconfig
<_epp> LjL, what ones are on the guantilla network?
<Seveas> variant, libncurses5-dev
<soundray> Munchkinguy: you do. Just use lowercase letters
<mikebot> LjL, help
<mikebot> LjL, haha
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, also make sure you date is set properly in th bios.  It appears that if its set too far back keyring wont install which is required by initrd-tools and you would get the error you are talking about.
<HymnToLife> Munchkinguy> my mistake, it's /etc/fstab
<variant> thanks guys!
<matthias> nabend
<lkz> Hi, where do i change the x server startup parameters ? I want to add -br so i dont get the grey screen just before login :-)
<enyc> variant: you can use 'apt-get build-dep [package] ' to install the requirements-to-compile a package... can be useful when compiling 'something similar'
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, so it could be either of those two date is way off in bios.  or cd is messed up and needs to be burned at a lower speed.  So easiest one to check is the date in bios.
<matthias> ger. here?
<soundray> Hey, matthias, klingt als wolltest du zu #ubuntu-de
<Munchkinguy> Thank you, once more.
<mattwestm> what would cause this error and how do I fix it?: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<HymnToLife> lkz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsercer-xorg
<virtualball2> Is there Make2fs on Ubuntu?
<LjL> mikebot: what? =)
<matthias> @soundray ja.
<enyc> virtualball2: mke2fs ;-)
<HymnToLife> mattwestm> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<greywolf> hi folks -- i have a fresh hory install that i need to upgrade to breezy -- no apps installed other than the original packages -- i cant find the instructions on the website -- can someone point me in the right direction?
<LjL> _epp: the gift ones are (i.e. apollo and giftoxic)
<soundray> matthias: /join #ubuntu-de
<virtualball2> enyc:  haha thanks!
<HymnToLife> !tell greywolf about upgrade
<mikebot> LjL, as for the nicotine installation, it says i need python 2.3 and gtk+ 2.2 and pygtk 1.99.16--can i get those via synaptic?
<_epp> LjL, are they in APT?
<Jimer> soundray, done
<Seveas> !tell mattwestm about compiling
<cppnewbie> so there isnt a way to unset the readonly attribute from a storage device? :S
<LjL> _epp: but for something more comprehensive, "apt-cache search gnutella"
<soundray> Jimer: and working?
<Jimer> soundray, running init.d command thing
<greywolf> HymnToLife: thank you very much
<LjL> _epp: yes they are
<Jimer> soundray, yay Images !
<LjL> mikebot: yup
<soundray> Jimer: beoootiful.
<Jimer> soundray, and lots of options =)
<iG-Shoot-Me> FIXED IT!
<Jimer> soundray, many thanks.
* iG-Shoot-Me IS SOO EXCITED
<variant> whats the name of the kernel package? ubuntu-kernel or somthing?
<mikebot> ljl okay thanks
<iG-Shoot-Me> For all of you and future reference.. Want to know how I fixed it?
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, why are you excited?
<Jimer> soundray, i rebooting to native mode, brb
* ompaul shoots iG that sorts it all out :)
<_epp> LjL, i looked and i cant find them...
<HymnToLife> tried to reinstall ?
<_epp> LjL, mabey cuz im on a mac?
<iG-Shoot-Me> You guys want to know how to fix it if YOU ever crash your computer like that?
<iG-Shoot-Me> No
<iG-Shoot-Me> What I did
<Seveas> iG-Shoot-Me, how did you crash it?
<LjL> !tell _epp about repos
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, yes how did you fix it?
<LjL> _epp: i think you don't have Universe enabled
<iG-Shoot-Me> Was when I got to the partition disks thign
<HymnToLife> Seveas> his intall faile, bad CD obviously
<iG-Shoot-Me> One of htem had a lightning bolt next to it
<LjL> mikebot: i think you should get python-gtk2
<iG-Shoot-Me> It was like booting from the wrong partition
<HymnToLife> meaning it was being formatted if I remeber well
<iG-Shoot-Me> I set the lightning bolt on the first partition, the one it was originally on, and i exited the installation
<iG-Shoot-Me> And I booted from hard drive
<iG-Shoot-Me> and it worked!
<variant> nm, i found it thanks
<mikebot> LjL, in addition to those other 3?
<iG-Shoot-Me> :) :)
<iG-Shoot-Me> So there you go
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, lmao
<iG-Shoot-Me> :D
<HymnToLife> oh no, meaning it was bootable
<iG-Shoot-Me> lol
<_epp> LjL, yeah i do...
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, have you tried booting to windows yet?
<iG-Shoot-Me> I just did
<cppnewbie> rofl
<iG-Shoot-Me> Im booted on windows lol
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, I thought you problem was during the install.
<iG-Shoot-Me> It was!
<cppnewbie> lol
<LjL> mikebot: no, i think it will install the other three
<iG-Shoot-Me> But I decided to try it again
<chuckyp> iG-Shoot-Me, no it wasn't you problem was during boot if you are able to boot now. to nix.
<mikebot> LjL, oh okay, let's see
<LjL> mikebot: after all, it's gtk for python. so i assume it will install gtk and python ;)
<iG-Shoot-Me> Yes it was
<iG-Shoot-Me> It was booting from the wrong partition
<ruzgar> is there a program like daemon 32(for making fake cds from isos) in ubuntu?
<iG-Shoot-Me> Brb guys, im ging on the other coputer
<mikebot> LjL, hehe okay
<LjL> _epp: and "apt-cache show apollon" for example doesn't show anything?
<HymnToLife> didn't you install to the MBR ?
<globe> how do I set up my laptop so that I dont have to restart to use my pcmcia wireless?
<soundray> HymnToLife: clearly not ;)
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> no need for anything
<cppnewbie> any way to set a partition read write? :S
<HymnToLife> linux does it natively
<LjL> cppnewbie: not an NTFS partition
<soundray> globe: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart'
<cppnewbie> not really an ntfs partition
<ruzgar> HymnToLife i dont understand
<ruzgar> how can i make
<globe> soundray: does that rescan the pcmcia bus?
<ruzgar> double click on them
<mikebot> LjL, i alreayd have python-gtk2
<LjL> cppnewbie: then it ought to be mounted read/write by default, most of the time
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> sudo mount /pah/to/your/file.iso /mount/point
<cppnewbie> how do i remove the read-only attribute on the partition? :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: though only root might have write access
<ruzgar> ohh really ?
<diogo> Greetings! What if I want to upgrade only the XFree-related  packages from Breezy to Dapper just to check if DRI support for my chip has been added?!
<nekohayo> does anyone know how to reset the gnome menus? I'd like to clean up what I did with smeg / alacarte
<ruzgar> that is very good
<cppnewbie> ah i didnt think of that
<ruzgar> thanks a lot
<_epp> LjL, yeah...  i though it was apollo, not apollon. But i still cant find giftoxic
<LjL> cppnewbie: hmm i don't think chmod will work with that, i think you should pass "-o rw" or something while mounting
<LjL> !tell cppnewbie about ntfs
<soundray> globe: it used to, but it might have changed. The other thing you can try is '/etc/init.d/hotplug restart'
<globe> soundray: thanks
<LjL> cppnewbie: i've understood it's not ntfs, but that howto does show some mount parameters that might be of help
<LjL> _epp: it's there. and the spelling is the one you used right now, i.e. "giftoxic", one t
<soundray> diogo: don't do that, it'll be more trouble than upgrading everything.
<soundray> diogo: and you won't be able to go back, except from backup.
<cppnewbie> how do i UNMOUNT whats in mnt now? :S
<saif> hello, i was told to do this: "You also need to make the additional step of adding bcml43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so that the driver isn't autmatically added into the kernel at boot."
<soundray> cppnewbie: 'sudo umount /mnt/*'
<saif> but how do i do it?
<mgpalmer> Ive got a question...Ive got an apache server installed and want to use ddclient to update dyndns with my ip, which works fine. i also can run ddclient as a daemon, BUT the thing is i want the ddclient daemon to start automatically when my system boots so i cant forget it. how would i go about this ?
<diogo> soundray: Tks. I really wouldn't like to do that, then. What else could I do to get a newer XFree or at least support for 3D accel on my chip?
<LjL> _epp: note that giFT is not gnutella-only. it's a library based on plugins, which can support various networks (including gnutella). giftoxic is a frontend, i think you'll also have to install libgnutella-gift if it's not there by default
<soundray> saif: have you edited a file before?
<vogel> how do I do to get Shockwave?
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, althought I ve enabled the multiverse repository, apt can t find java-package. Any idea what to do next?
<LjL> _epp: an apt-cache search tells me that you could also try gtk-gnutella
<dle> Hi. I just swapped in an SB-Live for my soundcard. What do I need to do to reconfig. the sound system to use it?
<cppnewbie> umount: directory/file : not mounted <-- wtf
<soundray> vogel: convince Macromedia (now part of Adobe) to support it.
<me2win>  m_0_r_0_n did you apt-get update??
<sirtode> Hey, can anyone tell me how to get something called "build"?
<nekohayo> m_0_r_0_n: you're maybe looking for j2re something or jre ?
<tritium> sirtode: you ben build-essential?
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> sudo umout /dev/sdaX
<ice-thc> gn8
<saif> soundray, what do u mean edited?? like gedit a file?! what dile?
<me2win> sirtode, build-essential
<HymnToLife> umount
<tritium> s/ben/mean ;)
<sirtode> ok, I'll check that out, thanks
<LjL> mikebot: hold on a second, why is it *asking* you for those packages? "sudo aptitude install nicotine" should *automatically* get any packages it needs
<cppnewbie> not an sda, its an iso i mounted on /mnt/
<vogel> Hmm, boring!
<me2win> !build-essential
<m_0_r_0_n> me2win, yes I did
<ubotu> hmm... build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<HymnToLife> on /mnt/ ??
<soundray> diogo: what's your graphics card?
<cppnewbie> ya
<nekohayo> does anyone know how to reset the gnome menus? I'd like to clean up what I did with smeg / alacarte
<soundray> saif: yes, like open a file in gedit
<m_0_r_0_n> I am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport to install Sun Java
<funkyHat> dle, system > preferences > sounds, choose the soundcard there
<mikebot> LjL, i didn't try typing you that...i was looking at their website
<diogo> soundray: $ lspci | grep VGA
<diogo> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<dle> funkyHat: That sounds refreshingly simple.  Let me try that. :)
<Jimmer> soundray, now Gnome wont start
<saif> soundray, yes, i found it! :) i just need to add the line blacklist bcml43xx to the file?
<Jimmer> * Starting Gnome Display Manager ... [ FAIL ] 
<dle> funkyHat: Except that no cards are listed there.
<soundray> saif, yes
<funkyHat> dle, ah... crap
<Jimmer> soundray, also XServer disabled itself
<funkyHat> dle, there really should be...
<saif> soundray, cool! :) i thought it's be somethn more complicated! thanx!
<sad_> nekohayo: delete ~/.config/menus
<biloyp> damn it's nice to be able to print in linux
<nekohayo> sad_: will try, thanks
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cppnewbie> ugh my head... all these parameters and this hassle.... seems like i shouldve stayed on windows lol :P although linux offers increased capability now i cant understand stuff thats fundamental :'( so i cant umount /mnt/ why is that? :S
<me2win> cppnewbie, did you mount something on /mnt?
<ompaul> cppnewbie, sudo umount
<cppnewbie> yea me2win
<cppnewbie> but now it says device busy or something and im not using it anywhere
<me2win> you probably mounted something on /mnt/something
<me2win> but not /mnt
<soundray> Jimmer, 2 min...
<mgpalmer> heh cppnewbie, i feel like you...just think of linux not as an OS but a puzzle game
<mikebot> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9771
<Jimmer> soundray, Ok
<variant> i /redraw
<cppnewbie> not really, when i cd to mnt theres the thing i mounted w00t :D
<djm62> cd ..
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> What if you unse it on your ISO file ?
* djm62 got the wrong window
<mikebot> LjL, oh, i had synaptic open
<variant> i installed all the build-essential packages etc but i get an error running make menuconfig
<variant> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<cppnewbie> never tried
<stian> How do I go about to install this app? http://everythinglinux.org/TkApache/ (newbie)
<variant> anyone know whats causing that? surely build-essential contains gcc?
<HymnToLife> variant> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<cppnewbie> ah got it
<mgpalmer> is there an extra channel for beginner's questions ?
<cppnewbie> it was simply sudo umount /mnt/ lol :D
<LjL> mikebot: have no worries, the package from the repository will install and it will install the required python and gtk stuff. just tried
<Coag> variant: it doesn't contain gcc-3.4 though
* chuckyp back had to switch to laptop
<Coag> it contains gcc-4 last I checked
<variant> HymnToLife: thanks, Coag too
<HymnToLife> variant> it contains another version of gcc
<variant> ok thanks
<stian> does anyone have a program that i can monitor connections on my apache server with?
<variant> great its working now thankyou
<mikebot> LjL, haha, when i opened it i got: Failed to load image keditbookmarks.xpm
<mikebot> Details: Icon not found
<tatters> webalizer?
<chuckyp> stian, webalizer
<LjL> mikebot: uh, that looks suspiciously like a KDE file... though i have no clue why nicotine (which is not even a KDE program) would bother with it. hold on
<diogo> Meanwhile, how do I 'correctly' upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using a CD for example? Do I apt-cdrom and then 'aptitude upgrade' or 'aptitude dist-upgrade'?
<mgpalmer> Question: If my question isn't answered, is it considered rude to re-post it in reasonable intervals ?
<chuckyp> LjL, kde programs should work in gnome and vice versa
<stian> webalizer... i was thinking of something monitoring live
<LjL> mikebot: that file belongs to Konqueror. why nicotine would care about Konqueror is beyond me
<stian> not something that generates stats
<LjL> chuckyp: yeah, that's not the point though
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, what is your question?
<mgpalmer> Ive got a question...Ive got an apache server installed and want to use ddclient to update dyndns with my ip, which works fine. i also can run ddclient as a daemon, BUT the thing is i want the ddclient daemon to start automatically when my system boots so i cant forget it. how would i go about this ?
<variant> mgpalmer: try rephrasing it a lot though :)
<HymnToLife> LjL> obviously it does
<LjL> HymnToLife: if it really does, then that package is broken.
<mgpalmer> im shure there are several methods
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, are you talking about dhclient?
<ruzgar> how can i close a man page in console
<mikebot> LjL, haha okay, that's fine
<mgpalmer> no, its called ddclient
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, nm i'm retarded
<mikebot> LjL, did you install it?
<HymnToLife> well, why would it want to install KDE stuff otherwise ?
<tolkan> ruzgar-=: q will close it
<LjL> mikebot: yes, and it runs
<sirtode> ok, so build-essential is actually installed, but this thing apparently wants an executable called build, which doesn't exist.
<LjL> HymnToLife: it doesn't
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, well there are several ways you can do it.  Is ddclient a daemon?
<variant> sirtode: what are you trying to do?
<mikebot> LjL, were you able to connect to a server?
<tatters> what is it you want to moniotor exactly?
<sirtode> trying to do a make on a driver for my mouse
<HymnToLife> 10 seconds ago you were saying it does:/
<soundray> diogo: for dapper, it's best to get advice in #ubuntu+1 . About your graphics card -- sorry, I can't find any indication of 3D support having been added in dapper.
<variant> sirtode: its probably looking for the /build/ directory.. try compiling your kernel once and that shoud create it
<LjL> HymnToLife: it doesn't try to install anything KDE, but apparently it fails to start complaining about a "keditbookmark.xpm" file, which i've found to belong to Konqueror
<LjL> mikebot: haven't tried
<variant> sirtode: thats exactly what the problem is then
<HymnToLife> blah
<cppnewbie> LjL in that mswindows partition stuff it only says stuff about fat16|32 , ntfs and apple partitions. no fat alone
<mikebot> LjL, okay
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, ?
<HymnToLife> it's just an icon file
<sirtode> ahh, k, thanks
<mgpalmer> chukyp: im not exactly shure what that is, but it has an paramater -daemon, and when i use it thataway, it stays as a process(?)
<soundray> Jimmer, can you log in on a text console?
<ruzgar> HymnToLife what is type of .iso file
<variant> sirtode: install the kernel package and make oldconfig && make
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, k
<LjL> mikebot, HymnToLife: by the way, while i do have that file installed myself, it doesn't appear like nicotine is trying to load it here
<Jimmer> soundray, yes
<ruzgar> mount need a type
<sirtode> is there a good howto on doing that? I'm not proficient with this.
<greeceis> Hi all,
<LjL> mikebot: have you restarted X since you uninstalled KDE?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, well when you are launching it to update your dyndns how are you launching it?
<Jimmer> soundray, xserver is disabled and the im shot back to breezy
<LjL> mikebot: perhaps you should.
<greeceis> got a question
<soundray> Jimmer, and what does it say when you run X (capital again)?
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> type ? you mean the FS type ?
<mikebot> LjL, no
<variant> sirtode: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build is that the error you get?
<mikebot> LjL, okay, how do i do that? ctrl+alt+backspace?
<HymnToLife> it's iso9660 but normally you won't need to specify it
<LjL> mikebot: yeah
<variant> sirtode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29
<stian> how do i monitor my apache server and the connections on it "live"?
<mikebot> LjL, and if i only et a command prompt, how can i get back to gnome?
<greeceis> I forgot how to change my config files on a HD once I have booted from a CD.
<globe_> soundray: if I put a wireless card in and then restart pcmcia  will the device mount to an eth port?
<ruzgar> i dont understand i'll enter the code correctly
<Jimmer> soundray, X server is now disabled. Run GDM when its configured proberly
<mikebot> LjL, last time i was stuck in command prompts, i had to reinstall
<sirtode> yep
<greeceis> You see I can't see the HD when I boot by CD.
<LjL> mikebot: hmm hold on a second
<ruzgar> but i doesnt works
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: with ./ddclient , the parameters are in a conf file...its supposed to auto check the ip every 5 mins, but i cant check that
<LjL> mikebot: try "apt-cache policy gdm", does it say it's installed?
<cppnewbie> how is fat filesystem called in linux? vfat or vfat is another thing? :S
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> error message ?
<LjL> cppnewbie: vfat
<cppnewbie> aha
<sirtode> thanks mang
<stian> yo?
<mikebot> LjL, apt-cache policy gdm
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, well if you start it that way try doing this to see if its still running "ps aux | grep ddclient
<mikebot> yikes
<soundray> globe_, that depends on the driver. It can be ethX or something else. Find out with ifconfig -a
<LjL> mikebot: ?
<mikebot> LjL, Installed: 2.8.0.5-0ubuntu1
<LjL> mikebot: ok
<mikebot> LjL, ctrlaltbackspace?
<mgpalmer> it is, i checked that, the only trouble is that it doesnt start with a system boot
<LjL> mikebot: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm", and make sure it's selected as default
<soundray> Jimmer: I mean, run 'X' again.
<HymnToLife> mikebot> what if you run gdm then ?
<Jimmer> soundray, thats whta i did
<cppnewbie> --->/media/sdc1 is not a block device <--- what does this mean? :S
<globe_> soundray: yea...after restarting pcmcia and/or hotplug, the only device listed in ifconfig is loopback
<mikebot> HymnToLife, sorry?
<MisterN> n8
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, okay well find the directory that its installed to where you go to type ./ddclient then you would just add it to rc.local
<LjL> mikebot: and, no, no ctrl+alt+backspace. i don't think that would be good given you changed display manager
<Jimmer> soundray, X server is now disabled. Run GDM when its configured proberly
<soundray> globe_, ifconfig *-a*
<ruzgar> HymnToLife i solve the problem
<mikebot> LjL, okay..it says this..i don't know if it's default...
<mgpalmer> and where do i find this rc.local ?
<sad_> cppnewbie: i think you should use /dev/sdc1
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, like "echo /usr/local/bin/ddclient > rc.local
<ruzgar> it want -o paramet
<cppnewbie> aha
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, okay hold up
<greeceis> How can I find my HD from a bootable CD?
<mikebot> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9772
<mgpalmer> also, what does it do ? itd like to understand what im doing
<HymnToLife> greeceis> > mount it...
<Jimmer> soundray, Fatal Error /n No screens found
<HymnToLife> sudo fdisk -l to get the partition name
<greeceis> mount it how?
<LjL> mikebot: hmm do this -- but wait before doing it
<HymnToLife> and then mount ot mount it
<LjL> mikebot: type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop". X should shut down. you will be in a text terminal. login there, and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<soundray> Jimmer: please run 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Any sensible error messages there.
<soundray> ?
<LjL> mikebot: *if that does not work*, type again "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and select it as default.
<globe_> soundray: yea....
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, rc.local executes whatever you put in it after all system processes are loaded on boot.
<greeceis> hold on
<stian> how do i monitor my apache server and the connections on it "live"
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, the echo command just writes to the laste line of the file.
<mgpalmer> ah, kinda like the autostart folder on windows
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, yes
<LjL> mikebot: if you still can't load X (which shouldn't really happen), you can type "irssi", then "/server irc.freenode.org", then "/join #ubuntu", and you will be back here
<mikebot> LjL, yikes i gotta write all this down
<Jimmer> soundray, (EE): No devices attached
<XiCillin> is there some line in perl that will let me tar -xzvf ever .tar.gz archive in a directory?
<XiCillin> every*
<LjL> mikebot: yeah probably. or, even --
<Jimmer> soundray, i dont know if it matters, but i put added a new gfx since..
<tatters> stian: iweblizer is live enough surely, if you google around youll find lots of applications for your siteyou can get a little bell go off when someone connects and see in real time where they go what they do  buts it case of scouring for free web apps theres tons off them    not linus specific but web specific
<LjL> mikebot: press ctrl+alt+f1 now. that will get you to a terminal (you can use alt+f7 to get back here). type "irssi" and what follows right now, so you see that you can connect to here from a terminal
<cppnewbie> is vfat a readonly filesystem? :S
<LjL> cppnewbie: no
<soundray> Jimmer: that is indeed a showstopper.
<lwelyn> somebody know how i can minimize a graphical pplication? ( ut2004 for example )
<chuckyp> cppnewbie, no only if you tell it to be
<variant> cppnewbie: no
<Jimmer> soundray, oh is changing/adding hardware bad ?
<cppnewbie> i didnt tell it to be, how can i... "untell" it? :S :p
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: i did a find on rc.local and there seems to be no such file...
<HymnToLife> chuckyp> wrong
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<mikebot> LjL, okay, one sec
<HymnToLife> if you une the default parameters, it's read only
<HymnToLife> and only by root
<soundray> Jimmer: well, you can't expect the configuration that the installer makes for one card to work on another just like that.
<Jimmer> plug n play :( ?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, errr not right hold up
<cppnewbie> so how can i mount it as not read only? thats my prob
<danc3> cppnewbie: man mount
<me2win> cppnewbie, hold while i get you the page
<Jimmer> soundray, how do we tell the configuration =) ?
<soundray> Jimmer: has nothing to do with graphics cards.
<Jimmer> soundray, oh ?
<HymnToLife> !tell cppnewbie about ntfs
<HymnToLife> it's in here for ft too
<homosapian> thanks for what everyone is doing..... ubuntu rocks
<HymnToLife> fat*
<me2win> cppnewbie, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<cppnewbie> *cough cough* hymntolife i never saw anything like that in there
<HymnToLife> !ubuntuguide
<diogo> soundray: thanks anyway man! So... What would you do if you just needed 3D accel support for a card that's still not supported in breezy but you know it's supported on the latest Xfree code?
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<LjL> !ubuntuguide
<soundray> Jimmer, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and answer the questions as well as you can.
<XiCillin> i would you tar -xzvf every .tar.gz archive in a directory at once>?
<LjL> ops
<HymnToLife> owned LjL :p
<michael__> LjL: beautiful
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, do you have /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<variant> XiCillin: tar -xzvf *.tar.gz
<ompaul> LjL, sup?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, i'm not in ubuntu right now and i'm not sure how they are doing it.
<diogo> soundray: sorry for these many questions, but i'm in trouble... i MUST get my wife's favorite game running on our PC or i'll have to install M$ Window$ here... :o/
<XiCillin> variant, doesn't work for some reason
<cppnewbie> where would i put user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0 if i used the mount command ? :S
<LjL> HymnToLife: i try to refrain from re-requesting other people's factoids, but this time i just didn't notice
<Jimmer> soundray, its asking for drivers
<variant> XiCillin: works here
<sad_> diogo: which game is that?
<michael__> LjL: okay, so now should i get back to the windows and do all that terminal kdm stop stuff?
<tritium> cppnewbie: /etc/fstab
<HymnToLife> haha, np ;)
<LjL> ompaul: nothing, i just requested a factoid that HymnToLife requested one second before :)
<LjL> michael__: you're from irssi now?
<soundray> Jimmer: muddle your way through, or rerun the install CD.
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: no there isnt
<Jimmer> soundray, i have nVidia GeForce 4MX
<michael__> LjL: yeah, but i only did the ctrlaltf7 thing, i didn't restart anything yet
<Jimmer> soundray, it gives me the option for nVidia... but thats it
<XiCillin> i get 'tar: twilite.tar.gz: not found in archive for everything
<yuri_> hello, does anyone know a prog that will bruteforce a .rar archive for linux?
<cppnewbie> tritium its not listed in there
<soundray> Jimmer: search the wiki.
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: I DO have some folders in /etc called rc0d - rc6.d
<chuckyp> LjL, how is ubuntu using rc.local where is it at basically. I'm not in ubuntu and mgpalmer needs to know where it is at.
<soundray> !nvidia
<LjL> michael__: just press alt+f2, you'll be in another terminal. type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" there
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<tritium> cppnewbie: which?  the partition you're trying to mount?
<LjL> michael__: alt+f1 will get you back to irssi
<michael__> LjL: okay, brb
<cppnewbie> ya
<ompaul> LjL,  can you use a two letter >o< in that case, I thought there was a problem :-)
<LjL> ompaul: oh... sorry
<tritium> LjL: or, simply "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart"
<HymnToLife> what annoys me on cppnewbie's thing
<ompaul> LjL, your okay I am tired :-) np
<LjL> tritium: he doesn't have kdm anymore :)
<HymnToLife> is that USB drives were always automatically mounted for me
<mrproper> Is there a tutorial on how to setup a printer using Samba (client, not server).
<LjL> tritium: (not that it sounds so much simpler to me anyway ;)
<soundray> diogo: I reckon setting up xfree86 in dapper is very difficult. But if xfree supports it, xorg will, too, soon.
<Jimmer> soundray, pci:2:0:0 ?
<michael__> LjL: shit, it had a menu with a [yes]  and [no]  thing, but i altf1'd out of it
<LjL> michael__: err... what had what? sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm had that?
<tritium> LjL: oh, didn't catch the small change of display manager there :)
<ompaul> michael__, language please
<cppnewbie> well hymntolife join the club. they automount in here as well but i cant write to them
<michael__> ompaul: sorry
<ompaul> k
<michael__> LjL: when i did the gdm start, it opened the config thing and said yes/no
<tritium> michael__: language, please
<michael__> LjL: but right when it popped up i alt+f1'd
<Madpilot> hi all
<LjL> michael__: what exactly did it ask? (you should be able to check again with alt+f2)
<HymnToLife> do you have a line about the drive in your /etc/Fstab ?
<michael__> tritium: alright
<microhard> how tp upgrade to ff 1.5?
<LjL> !tell microhard about ff1.5
<ompaul> Madpilot, hi
<michael__> LjL: no, alt+f2 goes back to a terminal, and i can't run the gdm start thing again because i guess it's already running
<soundray> Jimmer: the clean thing to do is install ubuntu again with that new card, and read the wiki links on nvidia.
<cppnewbie> no hymntolife nothing about it is in
<LjL> michael__: what about ctrl+alt+f7? do you have X running there?
<michael__> LjL: yeah, f7 goes back to the windows
<HymnToLife> that's friggin weird
<mgpalmer> A simple question: "sudo command" is supposed to run command as root right ? but when i do this, it asks for my root password (that seems reasonable) but doesnt accept my actual root PW
<LjL> michael__: so nothing has been stopped yet i guess
<djp> anyone know why when ubuntu boots, it says found alsa card 0 and found alsa card 1?
<soundray> mgpalmer: no, it asks for your user password.
<michael__> LjL: i'm going to stop gdm and then start it again
<LjL> michael__: ok try again "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" and look carefully what it says
<sad_> mgpalmer: it's your users password
<michael__> LjL: alright, brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<LjL> michael__: i think you currently have *kdm* running, not gdm
<microhard> igged his ass
<microhard> gnome
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, there is update-rc.d but not quite sure if thats what we are looking for.
<michael__> ljlbut it looks like gdmLjL: ghehe okay, well
<LjL> michael__: uh, what looks like gdm?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, don't know how well it will handle ddclient but you could give it a try.
<Jimmer> soundray, done
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: ill look into that and come back
<michael__> LjL: the windows and stuff...it is the brown theme with the applications and system and places menus
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, "update-rc.d <pathto>/ddclient" substitute the pathto
<Jimmer> soundray, X now works
<Jimmer> soundray, xstart = command not found (though)
<michael__> LjL: and my right click doesn't have like 1,000 options
<LjL> michael__: that's Gnome, not GDM
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, and if you want to remove it update-rc.d <pathto>/ddclient remove
<nickrud> chuckyp: no, that's not right 
<soundray> Jimmer: that's because there is no command "xstart"
<michael__> LjL: ah okay, it thought they were the same thing
<_epp> apollon and giFToxic wont connect to the net....
<LjL> michael__: so you were actually still using KDE before?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, okay thats not right then.
<michael__> LjL: i tried kde for a little
<microhard> i love kde
<chuckyp> nickrud, okay where the hell is rc.local in ubuntu?
<LjL> michael__: yeah but i mean "before" as in "five minutes ago"
<michael__> LjL: i don't follow that question
<michael__> LjL: i was not running kde today
<Jimmer> soundray, startx :P
<chuckyp> nickrud, or similiar way for him to launch ddclient on boot?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, you still there.
<Jimmer> soundray, that command appears to have worked
<_epp> LjL, have you actually used giFZToxic and apollon?
<mgpalmer> ya
<nickrud> chuckyp: update-rc.d controls init scripts; it's used to create links in /etc/rc[0-6] .d from /etc/init.d
<LjL> michael__: well you're saying brown theme, system and places etc... so i assumed you were used to seeing something different
<microhard> kde is bit better then gnome
<funkyHat> How can I use john to crack a single md5 encoded password (that isn't from passwd or shadow)?
<LjL> _epp: only apollon, as i'm a KDE user
<sad_> microhard: each his own
<michael__> LjL: well i've seen kde before, it's blue default, right?
<LjL> _epp: and yes it does connect
<johnmournahan> can someone help setting up tv card
<mgpalmer> k, you got me a bit confused now
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, yeah it would need to be in init.d nevermind let me keep hunting for a way to do it.
<djp> anyone know why, when i boot, it appears that 2 soundcards are loaded? it reports... found alsa 0 AND found alsa 1? is that normal?
<LjL> michael__: yeah. anyway. let's do it all again
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, the problem is i'm not in ubuntu right now.
<microhard> same here except no kde with 5.10
<michael__> LjL: haha okay
<_epp> LjL, i installed gift... but it doesnt connect..
<soundray> djp: if you have two soundcards, yes.
<tritium> djp: do you have an onboard sound chip, as well as a sound card?
<johnmournahan> how do u install a tv card
<LjL> michael__: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop", and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop". do both
<nickrud> mgpalmer: a moment, I've done that
<mgpalmer> well init.d seems to kinda an autostart folder, my apache has its start script there too and it starts fine on boot
<michael__> LjL: should i just go stop both kdm and gdm, then start gdm?
<michael__> LjL: okay
<LjL> _epp: have you installed libgnutella-gift too?
<Jimmer> soundray, Starting GNOME Display Manager ... [ FAILED ] 
<LjL> michael__: after you've stopped them, check with alt+f7 that nothing is running
<mgpalmer> i think there is also an ddclient script in init.d but that seems to do nothing
<nickrud> mgpalmer: exactly, that's how linux controls main startup stuff.
<djp> soundray, i do have 2 soundcards, but the soundcard built into my motherboard is disabled in my bios... would it still be reported on boot even if disabled?
<funkyHat> djp, if you have an onboard soundcard, or a webcam with a microphone
<HymnToLife> off to bed, good night people :)
<tritium> djp: not if it's disabled, no
<ketchup> hello ubuntu people!
<ompaul> night
<_epp> LjL, yes...
<michael__> LjL: okay, stopped both, but when i do alt+f7 is till see windows...
<soundray> djp: yes, if your BIOS makes a poor job of disabling it.
<microhard> dual sound here
<djp> funkyHat, ah... thanks! i have just installed a webcam with a mic, that would be that then! cheers
<chuckyp> nickrud, don't they use a similiar rc.local file for startup of user stuff after all processes have been loaded?
<LjL> michael__: uh... do you just see them, or can you actually use the desktop?
<LjL> michael__: (that's weird)
<ketchup> new to ubuntu world!
<_epp> LjL, it says its connected  but it finds nothing.
<tritium> welcome, ketchup
<variant> tritium: depends on the bios.. you can disable the hard disk in some bios and still see it with a live cd
<ketchup> thx tritium
<tritium> variant: true enough...
<michael__> LjL: well i'm using xddm or whatever that mp3 player is called, and i can still here msuic
<LjL> _epp: tried searching something very obviously common?
<michael__> LjL: and i just closed the irc chat client in it, so yeah, i can use it
<LjL> michael__: duh...
<nickrud> chuckyp: no. There's /etc/rcS.d/bootmisc.sh you can invoke things from. mgpalmer what you're tring to do is get ddclient to update your ip automatically, right?
<mgpalmer> back to the sudo thing: when i start something with it and then giove my username password, it just does nothing
* tritium grabs a french fry and reaches for ketchup...
<ketchup> lol
<mgpalmer> nickrud: no
<chuckyp> nickrud, no he's trying to get it just to launch on boot
<mgpalmer> nickrud: im trying to get the ddclient daemon to start on system boot
<variant> mgpalmer: type sudo su (it ask for password not username)
<_epp> Ljl, is porn a good key to search for.. lol
<LjL> michael__: we can't kill the stupid window manager =)
<Sandreas> how does wget indicate if a file has been incompletely downloaded?
<ompaul> ketchup, if you want there is a doc that may save you looking in the wrong places for stuff wiki.ubuntu.com/DistroLogic it explains why you look in your distro for _all_ your answers
<LjL> _epp: i would guess so =)
<_epp> LjL, should be common enough
<nickrud> ok, I've gotten it reinstalled, I'll see what the docs say
<ketchup> is it private msg when font is in red?
<michael__> LjL: haha there's no way to?
<variant> Sandreas: wget -c to continue
<soundray> variant: don't advise people to use sudo su. sudo -i is safer.
<tritium> ketchup: no
<vogel> how install deb files?
<gnomefreak> ketchup: no it means someons said your name
<LjL> michael__: yeah, "sudo killall kdm" if you're out of patience
<variant> soundray: if you like
<gnomefreak> someone*
<ketchup> nice :)
<michael__> LjL: okay
<chuckyp> nickrud, so he could just "echo <pathto>/ddclient > /etc/rcS.d/bootmisc.sh
<ompaul> ketchup, no it is typically your name so all else is black and you can tell when someone is talking to you
<_epp> LjL, mabey restart giFT daemon?
<LjL> michael__: (or "sudo killall gdm", whatever it is)
<vook> hmm, my screen blanks after about 60 seconds while on battery.  Anyone know of a gnome gui app that can control acpi settings, in the screensaver dialog, I have screen blanking set to 10 minutes.
<ketchup> a few days ago i burned my cpu
<soundray> variant: it's not a matter of what I like ;)
<variant> yes it is..
<michael__> LjL: "There already appears to be an X server running..."
<sirtode> ok, went to the howto to compile a kernel, and following the directions, it can't find the source package. What source package should I be downloading for ubuntu 5.10?
<ketchup> i tried to find the problem during all this WE
<LjL> _epp: perhaps. you sure your giftoxic is actually configured for *using* the gnutella network? i think i had to take some additional steps with apollon
<vogel> deb files how to install?
<djp> mgpalmer sudo update-rc.d ddclient defaults
<michael__> LjL: is says that on alt+f7
<tritium> ketchup: so now you have a fried chip?  mmm...ketchup and chips
<LjL> michael__: so no windows anymore?
<michael__> LjL: and my music stoped ;(
<michael__> LjL: correct
<vogel> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<LjL> michael__: ok, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sixhat> vogel, dpkg -i domedebfile.deb
<variant> soundray: i guess it is more secure
<ketchup> tritium: as u say :p
<IdleOne> vogel>  dpkg -i filename.deb
<tritium> ketchup: so I assume you're using a different computer?
<_epp> LjL, any idea what you did?
<soundray> variant: and you know you're using the root env, rather than the user's.
<gnomefreak> i686 is 64bit right?
<variant> true
* tritium agrees with soundray
<soundray> gnomefreak: no.
<mgpalmer> djp: root@Neuromancer:/etc/init.d# update-rc.d ddclient defaults
<mgpalmer>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/ddclient already exist.
<ketchup> tritium: i finally detected that it was the cpu, i mixed thermal paste with thermal pad
<michael__> LjL: okay, it restarted and i logged in, but i got some stupid image error when it started up
<gnomefreak> oh ok good
<LjL> _epp: i went into apollon's configuration, Advances, Plugins/Add, and selected the libgnutella-gift
<LjL> _epp: that must have been it
<tritium> sorry, ketchup
<ketchup> tritium: i found another cpu Duron in my brother's room, and now it works fin
* gnomefreak still wonders why im pulling in 686 things with a 386 kernel :(
<LjL> michael__: like what? (though, as long as it works... =)
<jsimon> how do i install my ati mobility x300 ?
<djp> mgpalmer, then it would appear the ddclient is already setup to start on boot
<ketchup> i'm discovering linux world, just found that it was my gateway missing
<tritium> ketchup: hopefully he wont mind
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jsimon about ati
<soundray> Thanks for backing me up, tritium.
<mgpalmer> djp: that may be so, but it doesnt actually start on boot...
<michael__> LjL: cannot find keditbookmarks.xpm
<LoCusF> ubotu tell me about ubuntu
<tritium> soundray: :)
<LjL> gnomefreak: i686 just intel pentiums
<michael__> LjL: failed to load image, rather
<_epp> oh ok...
<variant> ubotu: tell me about your day :)
<djp> mgpalmer, what is ddclient, i think i have used it before? is it something to do with dyndns?
<gnomefreak> LjL: for over 600mhz?
<ompaul> !bot
<nickrud> mgpalmer: take a look at /etc/default/ddclient, change run_daemon to true, and restart
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ruzgar> i started a download with "wget". how can i cancel it?
<fluvvell> does anyone know who is developing gnome-pilot?  I'm confused with the ximian / novell takover where its gone to
<mgpalmer> nickrud: ill try that
<ketchup> i will configure dhcp, dns, ldap and smtp now :)
<ompaul> ruzgar, CtrlC
<LjL> gnomefreak: dunno... for P2's and above, i think. couldn't swear on it. i think Wikipedia had an article with the correspondences somewhere...
<xecto> hallo!
<variant> ruzgar: ctrl c
<gnomefreak> ruzgar: ctrl+C should do it
<IdleOne> warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory. How do I fix this error?
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<Seveas> IdleOne, sudo updatedb
<LjL> mike-e_: just an idea - perhaps your default browser is still konqueror for some reason?
<_epp> LjL, there was gnutella and openFT.
<IdleOne> thank you  Seveas
<LjL> michael__: that was for you ^^
<LjL> _epp: yeah, gnutella should be it anyway
<michael__> LjL: i think it might be because whenever i open links form like irc it goes into konqueror
<michael__> LjL: heh i know
<LjL> michael__: oh yeah! i was just telling you to try clicking on http://www.google.com in fact ;)
<_epp> yeah now it says i have had some errors with gift
<s|k> what's the default x window manager in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Seveas> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<s|k> er
<michael__> LjL: haha what?
<m_0_r_0_n> Today I ve reinstalled Breezy just for fun. Now I am missing the sudo terminal, where has it gone?
<variant> is it ok to have all of kde installed alongside gnome? and still use gdm to select a session ?
<carpediem> s|k: it's gnome, so metacity.
<s|k> k thanks
<Seveas> IdleOne, does it exit afterwards?
<LjL> michael__: to check whether it was the case that konqueror was still default :)
<gnomefreak> variant: yes its fine
<soundray> variant: that's what I do, no problems so far.
<michael__> LjL: how can i change it?
* LjL doesn't remember
<variant> gnomefreak: will installing kde setup kdm as the login manager?
<michael__> LjL: actulaly i think i have set firefox as my default before
<dle> IdleOne:: run 'sudo slocate -u'
<LjL> update-alternatives ... what?
<IdleOne> Seveas>  it exits to prompt
<gnomefreak> michael__: what browser do you want default?
<chuckyp> yeah bootmisc.sh would be the proper place
<tristanmike> variant, you will be asked which you want to use
<michael__> LjL: hey, at alt+f8 i still have that prompt that says...
<LjL> gnomefreak: firefox
<michael__> gnomefreak: firefox
<IdleOne> Seveas>  oops no it doesnt exit
<variant> thanks all
<gnomefreak> variant: it asks you while its installing
<michael__> LjL: "There already appears to be an X server running..."
<LjL> michael__: i think it's just there from before
<Sandreas> how does wget indicate if a file has been incompletely downloaded?
<gnomefreak> michael__: in the firefox settings you should see check as default always check that
<michael__> LjL: do i clikc yes or no on it?
<michael__> gnomefreak: okay, thanks
<LjL> michael__: oh, there's still a question? but what's the question?
<gnomefreak> yw
<IdleOne> Seveas>  sorry . yes it exited to prompt ;/
<gnomefreak> michael__: kon. will still open files/folders
<Seveas> IdleOne, after how long?
<LjL> gnomefreak: isn't there an update-alternatives for that too or something similar?
<s|k> what's the relationship between X, metacity, and Gnome?
<s|k> X is a server
<gnomefreak> LjL: i havent heard of one
<Jimmer> my monitor is cabable of bigger resoltion, but Ubutunu isnt showing it ?
<s|k> but what does it do?
<michael__> gnomefreak: i haev that checked actulaly
<s|k> :/
<IdleOne> Seveas>  pc was lag about 15 seconds
<gnomefreak> michael__: restart ff
<Seveas> IdleOne, that sounds awfully short - try again
<LjL> s|k: X draws your windows (and drives your gfx card). metacity draws your windows decorations. GTK draws your buttons and scrollbars and stuff. Gnome is a hat on top of it all
<soundray> Sandreas: it doesn't.
<IdleOne> Seveas>  ok
<chuckyp> nickrud, woulodn't he just addit to bootmisc.sh being the proper way?
<s|k> I see
<mgpalmer> heya all, that last bit did it with the ddclient buisness
<soundray> Sandreas: if you download a file whose name exists already, wget renames the new download "file.1"
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, what last bit?
<s|k> LjL, why isn't there one thing that does it all?
<michael__> LjL: "There already appears to be an X server running. Should another display number be tried? Answering no will cause GDM to attempt starting the server on :0 again. (you cna change consoles by pressing ..." [yes]  [no] 
<mgpalmer> changing the /etc/default/ddclient script
<s|k> is there an alternative to X?
<LjL> s|k: X is known as the "X-Window server". metacity is a "window manager". GTK is a "GUI toolkit". Gnome is a "desktop environment"
<michael__> gnomefreak: i restarted it
<soundray> Sandreas: if you want to continue an interrupted download, you have to use the --continue option.
<LjL> s|k: because that's just about the opposite to the Unix philosophy of doing things
<tritium> s|k: the unix philosophy is to have modularity, which makes for good reuse
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, and its launching on startup now?
<mgpalmer> but that very sillily complicated...why is every program spread out over so many places ?
<s|k> oh okay
<mgpalmer> chukyp:yes
<LjL> s|k: "write a program that does one thing, and does it well"
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, its not really over time you will get it.
<soundray> Sandreas: wget knows by the size of the partial file where to continue.
<Jo> Ahoy.
<LjL> michael__: no
<soundray> Sandreas: making sense?
<Sandreas> soundray how do I check if there was a download interupted?
<nickrud> mgpalmer: many places, yes, but 'dependable' places. After a while, you know where to look for various things
<mgpalmer> well anyway, thanks
<michael__> LjL: okay thanks
<s|k> LjL, does x work without a window manager, and can a window manager work without a destkop environment?
<michael__> LjL: ah, i can't move the cursor on it..its frozen
<michael__> LjL: oh well
<s|k> or be of any use?
<soundray> Sandreas: rerun the download with the -c or --continue option. It won't do anything if the file is already complete.
<Seveas> LjL, both yes
<LjL> s|k: x can work without a window manager. just login in "safe mode" (click on "Session" on the login screen). you'll "just" be unable to move windows, or iconify them, and so on
<avu> s|k: many linux users use window managers without a DE
<s|k> oh I see
<IdleOne> Seveas>  thank you  that fixed it :) dle thank you  also
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, yeah you can make your own rc.local or whatever you want for future use if the program doesn't have a script.
<Sandreas> soundray I download multiple files by wget -i
<LjL> s|k: X and a window manager definitely can work without a desktop environment. DEs are a relatively recent development
<mgpalmer> id like to know, you guys here that answer all my silly questions, do you do this as a job or just because youre so nice people ? it seems like a lot of hassle
<s|k> what does it look like to work without a DE?
<gnomefreak> LjL: there a man on update-alternatives but i didnt see how you would use for a browser
<LjL> Seveas: what?
<Jo> So Ubuntu doesn't recognize any keyboard (USB/PS/2) after the install begins.  I can type "linux (whatever)" but after that, it freaks.  I've tried enabling legacy USB, disabling USB, using a PS/2 keyboard, and using four different versions.
<tritium> s|k: if you check out xubuntu, you can see what xfce is like
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, Well I learn alot by helping.  pluss it passes the time.
<s|k> okay
<Seveas> LjL, ehrm, I meant s|k ;)
<LjL> gnomefreak: not sure, i just think i recalled there was something like that for browser
<nickrud> gnomefreak: x-www-browser (that's recognized by sensible-browser, and other things)
<LjL> Seveas: k
<michael__> how can i change it so that irssi doesn't use a 24 hour clock?
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: its certainly more useful than playing diblo
<soundray> Sandreas: hmm, interesting one
<mgpalmer> *diablo
<IdleOne> hey I saw a wiki on enabling numlock on boot . anybody know the link?
<Jo> I've tried the LiveCD, which does boot (fails at device check) the AMD63 distro, and the i386 net install and full cd.
<gnomefreak> nickrud: ty
<LjL> michael__: why, are you actually starting to like irssi? :O
<nickrud> all the alternatives are in /etc/alternatives
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, lol yeah you'll start to learn more and more as you go.
<michael__> LjL: haha yeha
<michael__> LjL: i like things simple, which is why i hated kde
<ruzgar> !cups
<ubotu> [cups]  The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<LjL> michael__: well i dunno, i use Konversation, and X-Chat when i'm in Amiga mood =)
<Jo> I can't get any Debian base working, actually.
<Jo> And Fedora doesn't install.
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, like while helping you I found I could create my own startup script and how to do it. etc.. with ubuntu but unfortunately i'm not in ubuntu right now.
<Jo> And NetBSD fails.
<michael__> LjL: hehe okay
<LjL> michael__: when i really want to connect to IRC from the console, the "simple" way, i use telnet :>
<mgpalmer> chuckyp, how do you do this ?
<chuckyp> Jo, what hardware are you using?
<tritium> Jo, those are very common keyboard types, that definitely work.  you have a hardware problem somewhere
<Jo> Any my system crashes when I try to flash the bios.
<michael__> LjL: i don't know how to use telnet
<soundray> Sandreas: wget goes through the download list top-to-bottom. You could just determine the first file that isn't already there, and delete everything in the download list up to and *not* including the previous one.
<Jo> I'm using a Chaintech mobo.
<Jo> AMD64.
<Madpilot> IdleOne, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, well you need to create a script in /etc/init.d called local or whatever you want.
<michael__> LjL: how do yourun it?
<Jo> 3700+.
<LjL> michael__: telnet simply lets you open (almost) a direct TCP connection to somewhere. then you have to know the specific protocol your service is using -- the IRC protocol in this case
<soundray> Sandreas: then rerun the wget -i command.
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, then you would use update-rc.d local defaults 80 or something similiar
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, and anything you put in local would run on startup.
<LjL> michael__: fortunately, the IRC protocol is an ASCII protocol, so you can write commands using english letters
<michael__> LjL: how can i learn to use telnet?
<Jo> The thing that kills me, is the keyboard works 'till "USB HD Probe: Tried to steal controll."
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, ofcourse your local file needs to have !#bin/bash in it since its a script
<mgpalmer> chuckyp, that could be useful, thanks
* tritium is glad to see chuckyp advising the use of update-rc.d
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, if you search around you could find it.  let me send you a link
<LjL> michael__: hah, i really was joking, you don't really want to use IRC via telnet :) anyway, try "telnet irc.freenode.org 6667"
<michael__> LjL: (by the way, one of my links didn't have its icon, so i tihnk i was using a kdm icon for that link, which is why i got the err [the star icon] )
<Jo> So I can use the keyboard and the ports, it just stops recognizing my USB materials.
<LjL> michael__: (telnet might not be installed though)
<mgpalmer> chuckyp, or a perl script should work too or not ?
<IdleOne> thanks Madpilot  I found it :)
<LjL> michael__: oh
<Jimmer> how do i see anad explore ntfs partitions ?
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  had a newbie momment didnt think of asking ubotu  heh
<Madpilot> IdleOne, the bot knows everything :P
<IdleOne> indeed
<michael__> LjL: i typed it
<tritium> Madpilot: does it know the meaning of life?  :)
<Jo> ...
<michael__> LjL: conection closed by foreign host
<LjL> michael__: you should see Freenode giving you it's standard welcome message after a while
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, http://www.plope.com/Members/chrism/debian_rc_local_equiv
<LjL> michael__: hm?
<private_meta> hi... i have a little problem, maybe you can help: Does anyone here know why i can't use my new keyboard (MS Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4k) in my GRUB? i can't chose a boot option, does anyone know how to fix that?
<Madpilot> !tell tritium about 42
<LjL> michael__: but it did send you a couple of messages first, didnt it?
<soundray> Sandreas: will that work for you?
<Jo> private_meta: Is it a USB keyboard?
<private_meta> yes
<tritium> Madpilot: :)
<Jo> Because we can be sad together.
<michael__> LjL: yes, the last one was "no ident (auth) response"
<LjL> michael__: ok, do it again and type "USER blah blah blah blah" and "NICK blah"
<michael__> LjL: erro closing link 127.0.0.1 (connection timed out)
<michael__> LjL: aren't i 127.0.0.1?
<private_meta> Jo: yes, it's a USB Keyboard
<s|k> I'm scared to run this update:   UTF8 Migration Tool Convert your system to UTF8 This will convert your system to UTF8, including renaming any files from your legacy encoding to UTF-8
<soundray> private_meta: you probably have to change a BIOS setup option. Here it's called "USB legacy mode for keyboard and mice"
<LjL> michael__: then type "JOIN #ubuntu"
<s|k> should I run that?
<s|k> :0
* chuckyp laptop is burning lap.  No more children
<LjL> michael__: yeah, that's you
<IdleOne> lol @ the 42 factoid
<soundray> ouch chuckyp
<Madpilot> OK, I'm having Java problems. I've got Sun Java JRE installed per the wiki, but when I run "java -jar foo.jar" my system is still trying to use the (useless) free gij Java - how do I get it using Sun Java?
<Jimmer> how do i SEE other NTFS partitions in Ubuntu ?
<Jimmer> how do i SEE other NTFS partitions in Ubuntu ?
<LjL> !tell Jimmer about ntfs
<Seveas> !tell Jimmer about ntfs
<chuckyp> soundray, not necessarily a bad thing.
<michael__> LjL: kornbluth.freenode.net 451 *  JOIN: Register first
<private_meta> soundray: i will try...
<s|k> lol
<nickrud> s|k: I wouldn't, unless I actually knew what that meant 
<Madpilot> !tell Jimmer about repeat
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: did you run update-alternative
<private_meta> (gotta change keyboard for that)
<s|k> heh
<michael__> LjL: i think i'm over telnet
<chuckyp> Jimmer, you mount them
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, no, I'll try that
<chuckyp> !tell Jimmer about ntfs
<LjL> michael__: blah is me :)
<Jimmer> thanks =)
<michael__> LjL: heh
<soundray> Madpilot: the bad thing about repeating is that it works most of the time :(
<s|k> ljl should I run an update that says it will convert my system to UTF8, will everything still run?
<betao1> hi
<mgpalmer> Question: again, how exaclty do i use sudo ? as far as i understand its supposed to exec a command as root without having to log in as root
<nickrud> !tell mgpalmer about sudo
<LjL> michael__: i just typed "USER ljl ljl ljl ljl" followed by "NICK blah", and then "JOIN #ubuntu"
<gnomefreak> mgpalmer: sudo apt-get update for example
<betao1> i need help
<LjL> s|k: uuh... dunno. what update is that?
<IdleOne> betao1>  dont we all :)
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, what's the full command for update-alternative?
<s|k> the UTF8 migration tool LjL
<IdleOne> betao1>  whats up?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<michael__> LjL: when did you type that? i didn't even get a chance to
<DJ_tobias> is anybody using a dell dimension 2350? I am trying to disable onboard video, and there is no option in BIOS...
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, thanks - and I don't think that's in the wiki, I'll have to add it later
<s|k> LjL, I didn't run it
<LjL> michael__: i typed it just after typing "telnet ..."
<LjL> s|k: uhm i don't really know about it
<blah> miPRIVMSG
<LjL> err
<s|k> okay, I'm frightened that it would kill my system which now runs just fine heh
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: lol my dell doesnt have it either i had to put the vc in and pull the battery out of mobo for 6 mins the bios started using my new card
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: thats on the a10 bios
<betao1> i install ubuntu on my laptop, that is the installation # 5024 and i still don't know anything about linux
<blaaaa> i've asked "i have a soundblaster audigy 2 zs and an analogue 5.1 soundsystem. how can i activate my subwoofer?". did anyone answer? i've been disconnected :(
<gnomefreak> your welcome Madpilot least i can do
<IdleOne> betao1>  you came to the right place. anything specific you need help with?
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak, think thats my best bet?
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: what bios do you have?
<michael__> LjL: tells me to register first when i type the JOIn line
<betao1> i would say just the basic
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: doing that resets the bios and will bring up warnings about intrusion :(
<IdleOne> !tell betao1  about cli
<DJ_tobias> i didnt check gnomefreak, it should say which i have when i reboot and go into bios, yes?
<IdleOne> betao1>  check you priv msgs
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: it should tell you on the dell screen
<IdleOne> !tell betao1  about repos
<betao1> where?
* gnomefreak spent an hour teaching the dell support guy :(
<mikebot> i really just need to get a p2p program working
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak, haha...
<IdleOne> betao1>  you using xchat?
<DJ_tobias> lemme check gnomefreak ill brb
<soundray> gnomefreak: wow, did you send them a bill?
<gnomefreak> hb
<betao1> i think so
<private_meta> soundray: thank you very much for the quick help, it works now
<gnomefreak> soundray: i should he was about dumb as a box of rocks :(
<keenan> #wikipedia
<mikebot> LjL, oh, btw, thanks for all your help
<IdleOne> betao1>  on the bottom or maybe the top of this window you will see a tab with ubotu in red click on it
<soundray> private_meta: that's good to know, well done.
<betao1> ok
<private_meta> bye bye
<LjL> mikebot: you're welcome
<whiter> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LjL> mikebot: dunno about the registration thing really
<lwelyn> i need some advise. If i start a programm like neverwinternights( it can be every 3d open gl proram ) how can im inimize it and return back to the desktop or switch to another workind table?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell whiter about msg the bot
<LjL> mikebot: but in any case, really, you only ever want to use telnet that way for learning protocols, not doing any real work :)
<lwelyn> The standart shortcuts dont work here. the only way to minimize it i find out i put i na cd  :-I
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak, A00 is my BIOS, ouch
<mikebot> LjL, heh yeha, i would never use it anyway, just wanted to see how it looked
<LjL> mikebot: (actually, there are much better ways to learn protocols. you only use telnet that way if you're a nerd)
<mikebot> LjL, hah okay
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: how old is your pc?
<soundray> lwelyn: do you need to do this often?
<gulu> my laptop was out of electricity by upgrading to dapper and has shut down .. now when i try to start i got an error that /dev/hda1 does not exists so i'm hunging up in busybox now .. waht to do ?
<lwelyn> soundray yes.
<DJ_tobias> couple years gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> gulu: start all over
<IdleOne> gulu>  reinstall
<tritium> gulu: time to reinstall
<gulu> shit ..
<whiter> where are the actual files i can edit to enable multiverse
<whiter> without using the package manager
<tritium> language, gulu
<IdleOne> gulu>  language
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: i cant tell you on those bios for certain
<LjL> gulu: boot from a live cd
<lwelyn> can you help me soundray?
<mikebot> LjL, shit, i think i may have uninstalled my video codecs
<IdleOne> whiter>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<gulu> was upgrading to dapper and downloaded 2 ours and was installing them for 1 ours
<soundray> lwelyn: 1 min
<LjL> gulu: you might be able to fix it, though i doubt it, and at least you can backup your files
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak, if i updated my bios, im reading in google posts that it should have an integrated video option?
<gnomefreak> gulu: you have to start over the files werent all copied to disk
<IdleOne> gulu>  1 more hour to save yourself many hours of headaches
<tritium> mikebot: I think I've already warned you about language...
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: it might help yet
<gnomefreak> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<LjL> mikebot: hm i can't see that in the list of removed packages actually
<mikebot> tritium, ah, right, sorry
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak, know the best site to get a file for upgrading?
<gulu> how can i backup my existing data when "mount" shows not my partition
<blaaaa> how do i install more themes? i've downloaded a few, but when i press install and pick the .xml file it tells me the format is invalid :/
<LjL> DJ_tobias: sorry?
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: for bios you should get them from the dell site
<mikebot> LjL, maybe not, i don't think i've tried to opena  wmv before
<tritium> gulu: did you have important personal data on the drive?
<LjL> oh, bios
<andres3122> alguien habla espaol?
<LjL> !tell mikebot about restrictedformats
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> !es
<gulu> yes tritium
<mikebot> tritium, it's actually pretty subconscious on my part
<tritium> mikebot: okay, please try to watch it in the future.   Thanks!
<soundray> lwelyn: you can minimize it with 'killall -s STOP neverwinternights'. You just have to tie this command to a hotkey that isn't swallowed by neverwinternights.
<mikebot> tritium, i will welcome
<IdleOne> mikebot>  the concious can overide the subconcious :P
<lwelyn> soundary thatnk you....
<mikebot> IdleOne, well i wasn't making that concious an effort to stop doing it
<IdleOne> hehe apperently
<lwelyn> but i think nwn gets all buttons @ soundary
<soundray> lwelyn: you may be interested in the xbindkeys package.
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: just know something before you start back up anything important onto disks/floppies/whatever   if something goes wrong during bios flash you could be in trouble
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak, do you know of any other way to turn off integrated video( easier )?
<gulu> tritium maybe about 5MB, but these 5MB are important for me
<IdleOne> mikebot>  no harm no foul but tritium  isnt a patient person
<LjL> mikebot: you could probably write a script for your IRC client that filters out any sentences containing s and f words :)
<betao1> Thanks a lot. I bookmarked those sites it will be a beginer for me.
<tritium> gulu: you could possibly recover them with a live CD
<lwelyn> soundary perhaps
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: if its not in bios no (ripping it off mobo) but that breaks mobo :(
<IdleOne> betao1>  no problem anytime you need help you know where to come
<tritium> IdleOne: sure I am :)
<mikebot> ljljhaha possibly
<soundray> lwelyn: can you switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 when nwn is running?
* IdleOne pokes tritium  in the eye
<lwelyn> aye
<mgpalmer> Question: I downloaded and de-tar-gz-ed firefox 1.5...now ive got a folder iwht lotsa files in it. how do i install it ?
<tritium> !lart IdleOne
<lwelyn> the only combo that works
<mikebot> is it polite not to use such language here, or  a rule?
<gulu> tritium thanks will try this :(
<LjL> mikebot: it's a rule
<soundray> lwelyn: it's not capturing every key then ;)
<IdleOne> tritium>  want me to switch to offtopic so you can lart me?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, can you just use apt to install it?
<LjL> !tell mikebot about coc
<DJ_tobias> yea, no good gnomefreak haha..
<tritium> mikebot: we actually have a code of conduct
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, why are you installing from source?
<tritium> IdleOne: nah, it's okay :)
<IdleOne> k :)
<mikebot> ah okay
<mikebot> soryr then
<gnomefreak> tritium: lart is no longer known by ubotu
* LjL still says the name of that code should be changed, or at least not used as an acryonym. but anyway
<mgpalmer> chuckyp, i tried synaptic, i could only find firefox 1.07 there, and the downloaded firefox is not a source release
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, lart works in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here
<IdleOne> Ubugtu>  knows lart?
<soundray> lwelyn: you could try if this works by logging in on the console and issuing the killall command above.
<gnomefreak> support channle
<bimberi> LjL: :) - there's also !conduct
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, well look for a readme in the directory that you untarred it to.
<tritium> gnomefreak: in other channels it is
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: Ubugtu may not no we were talking ubotu
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, should come with instructions
<LjL> bimberi: i'll keep that in mind ;)
<joeyb> How long does it take for them to ship CDs?
<betao1> how do i install turboprin for canon i550 on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> 4-6 weeks
<lwelyn> soundary okay
<bimberi> joeyb: 4-6 weeks
<DJ_tobias> gnomefreak how do i find out which is the proper bios to upgrade to?
<gnomefreak> 6-8 weeks sometimes longer depending wher eyou are
<IdleOne> !tell betao1  about print
<soundray> LjL: there are several meanings to that word, and not all of them have a xxx connotation.
<DJ_tobias> theres a post on dell.com saying if i upgrade to A02 i should be good, but its like 5 years old
<gnomefreak> DJ_tobias: that i dont know call the jerk i talked to?
<DJ_tobias> haha
<LjL> soundray: sure, except doesn't that apply to just about every word in english? =)
<mgpalmer> chuckyp, there is a readme that only points me to the firefox site...and there the only install instructions are to untar the file
<betao1> thanks
<mikebot> dj tobias funke
<cafuego_> !ff1.5
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, and you are sure this isn't source?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cafuego_> Would that be what you're after?
<soundray> LjL: most of the "forbidden" words don't have any meaning outside a swearing or xxxual context.
<chuckyp> cafuego_, ty commond request I take it.
<IdleOne> betao1>  you can enter searchterm in the window ubotu send you the msgs ex: java
<cafuego_> chuckyp: It's *way* up there :-)
<mgpalmer> chuckyp: yeah, its got a "firefox" file in there and a "firefox-bin"...but when i ./firefox, it gives me this error, hang on:
<mgpalmer> mgpalmer@Neuromancer:~/Desktop/firefox$ ./firefox
<mgpalmer> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chuckyp> !tell mgpalmer about ff1.5
<LjL> soundray: hm, true i guess... except that for me, it's extremely hard to make the right "ee" sound when i ask for a "sheet", say ;)
<Jimmer> how do we mount an ISO file as a CDROM ?
<chuckyp> mgpalmer, read the wiki ubotu sent you
<mgpalmer> k
<cafuego_> In fact, it's #4 in the top-overall, with 610 requests.
<LjL> mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 cd_image /cdrom
<LjL> Jimmer: ^^
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Jimmer> which file does that mount ?
<Jimmer> cd_image.iso ?
<LjL> Jimmer: "cd_image"
<soundray> LjL: so it's okay to talk about your cock in polite conversation, since it can be a male domestic bird. But you can't say *** oops, I almost said it ;)
<Jimmer> thanks
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know of a web-based firewall/NAT/PAT manager, at all? ;)
<betao1> ok, thanks
<soundray> LjL: just make the same i sound that occurs in Pisa ;)
<LjL> Jimmer: also, i think you should use "/media/cdrom" instead of just "/cdrom" (i copied that command from a site, and i intended to change it a little, but pasted by mistake ;)
<seraphim> Psi-Jack: webmin-firewall
<lwelyn> soundray it takes really all combos :-(
<tritium> soundray: dude, it's just out of courtesy and respect for others here that we ask users not to use profanity
<Psi-Jack> seraphim: Hmmm. That might do what I'm looking for. Mostly I just want to be able to remotely manage my monitor-less servers, and setup firewalls and port-forwards.
<mgpalmer> thank you very much everybody
<seraphim> yes, that will work
<soundray> tritium: I know. I'm just arguing that the common abbreviation for the code of conduct is perfectly polite.
<soundray> lwelyn: but that's good news, isn't it?
<tritium> soundray: okay...
<SirKillalot> what is the apt-get command to install all needed libs for program to get compiled?
<IdleOne> perhaps the CoC abreviation should be changed to C.O.C?
<LjL> soundray: that's the correct sound, in theory. but in practice that "i" can sound both ways, depending on the mood/phase of the moon/etc. all in all, it's quite hard for us to get the correct "i" in english. anyway - let's close the offtopicness i suppose
<lwelyn> soundray it isnt good :-I .... i cant define a key combo...
<LjL> IdleOne: or CC
<LinuxJones> SirKillalot: build-essential
<soundray> lwelyn: oh, I see, it captures them all.
<globe> how do I search apt-get ?
<tritium> SirKillalot: apt-get build-dep <package name>
<LjL> !tell globe about shortapt
<tritium> globe: apt-cache search <term>
<betao1> Looks like the s800 is similar to canon i550
<soundray> lwelyn: file a bug against nwn then...
<LinuxJones> globe: apt-cache search pattern
<DJ_tobias> ugh, do they sell floppy disks at walmart?!
<__mikem> Is it bad if my system does not have a file called XF86Config
<lwelyn> soundray its the same with ut2k4
<soundray> __mikem: no,it isn't.
<IdleOne> DJ_tobias>  only on fridays..yeah they do near my house
<tritium> LinuxJones: build-essential doesn't pull in a package's build dependencies
<globe> oh thanks!
<Jimmer> how do i bring up a Root console ?
<LjL> Jimmer: "sudo -i"
<soundray> __mikem: xorg.conf takes that role.
<ubuntuking> SirKillalot, apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> Jimmer: and you should do that as little as possible of course
<ubuntuking> Jimmer, sudo su
<__mikem> OK
<betao1> when i tryed to install i saw the installation of TurboPrint there it looks like that worked before but i did not realised
<LjL> ubuntuking: "sudo -i" is preferred
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ubuntuking> LjL, why
<LjL> ubuntuking: 'cause it puts you in a predictable environment
<soundray> lwelyn: you mentioned above something that minimizes it without your intervention -- remind me what that was pls.
<__mikem> My other problem is, for some reason wine stopped working, I get this error message
<__mikem> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fluvvell> anyone familiar with gnome-pilot
<fluvvell> ?
<Kurt> why do Democrats hate Jews?
<SirKillalot> is there a chance to change the whole system language? I mean my kde/gnome is english, but programs like apt are still german, because I installed ubuntu in german
<globe> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<IdleOne> Kurt>  good question ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SirKillalot> is there a method to change the whole system language?
<LinuxJones> Kurt: please stop talking like that in here
<gnomefreak> Kurt: not in here and thats not the best topic at all
<LjL> __mikem: does your xorg.conf include a     Load "glx"     in your Section "Module"?
<Jimmer> i get no such file or directory when trying to mount the ISO
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: things like that i wouldnt send to offtopic
<lwelyn> soundray well if i run a 3d pengl prog i cant switch destops
<dabaR> SirKillalot: off course.
<__mikem> hold on
<gnomefreak> it will have sam effct
<SirKillalot> dabaR, how to?
<gnomefreak> sasme effect*
<SirKillalot> dabaR, many console programs are in german, that sucks
<SirKillalot> I want them to be english
<LjL> Jimmer: does the error refer to the iso, or to /media/cdrom?
<soundray> SirKillalot: try to set LANGUAGE="en_GB:en" in /etc/environment
<ubuntuking> LjL, good to know i use sudo su all the time i thought that they were all the same
<dabaR> SirKillalot: install the language pack you want, and then choose your language either at login, or in the gnome menu. Also, if your nick is what I think it is, stop watching stupid robot shows.
<V4Vendetta> .
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  he didnt say anything racist he asked a question...ok I admit it probably will lead to something racist but he can go there and get himself banned and they will set a ban in here also
<gnomefreak> apache is a web-server app right?
<SirKillalot> dabaR, not the gnome language, I mean the SYSTEM language
<tk401> hey everyone
<V4Vendetta> gnomefreak~ yes
<dabaR> no, it is a toaster.
<SirKillalot> soundray, I'll have a try
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: good point
<dabaR> SirKillalot: and I told you how.
<gnomefreak> why am i installing it than :(
<soundray> SirKillalot: or en_US
#ubuntu 2006-03-11
<LjL> ubuntuking: if you try "sudo -i", you'll see that it puts you in the /root directory, instead of leaving you in your current directory
<gnomefreak> its a depends of one of the packages :(
<SirKillalot> soundray, and "LANG"?
<SirKillalot> soundray, thats probably the charset, right?
<SirKillalot> de_DE@euro
<__mikem> LjL yes it does
<LjL> ubuntuking: also, i think "sudo -s" would be very similar to "sudo su"
<soundray> SirKillalot: I've set that to en_IE@euro because it's English and still has the Euro char ;)
<gnomefreak> sudo -s is for graphical apps isnt it?
<SirKillalot> soundray, do you have ?
<LjL> gnomefreak: uhm... perhaps it has a use for them, i wouldn't know
<ooazzaoo> are the breezy repositories messed up?
<LjL> gnomefreak: but "-s" simply opens a shell
<SirKillalot> ISO-8859-15
<V4Vendetta> The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from the
<V4Vendetta>            standard input instead of the terminal device.
<gnomefreak> LjL: i know sudo -i wont open gui apps
<__mikem> LjL I checked it, yes it has Load "glx" in there
<roulet_> salut,je debute sous linux et j'ai besoin d'un peu d'aide,quelqu'un a une minute ?
<Madpilot> ooazzaoo, the us. & ca. ones have been - which are you using?
<soundray> SirKillalot: with my GB keyboard, only through combinations.
<LjL> __mikem: then i don't know
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SirKillalot> soundray, I'll have to reboot my system, right?
<nullmind> I am new to linux (sorry), and I need help with my notebook touchpad movement sensitivity
<johndarkhorse> roulet_: /j #ubuntu-fr  s'il vous plait
<V4Vendetta> SirKillalot~ no.. this is linux
<ooazzaoo> Madpilot: US
<SirKillalot> V4Vendetta, really?
<SirKillalot> -.-
<SirKillalot> I tried to open new session, that didnt work
<nullmind> The mouse moves way too fast, and the applet options don't seem to change anything
<Madpilot> ooazzaoo, try editing your sources.list to remove all the "us." bits, see if that works
<IdleOne> SirKillalot>  it is rare you need to reboot in linux
<roulet_> merci
<ooazzaoo> Madpilot: thanks i'll give it a shot
<soundray> SirKillalot: probably easiest, but you could also run /etc/init.d/keymap.sh and /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh
<soundray> SirKillalot: and whatever comes out when you grep -l environment /etc/init.d/*
<betao1> algum brasileiro?
<ooazzaoo> Madpilot: works now.. thank you
<SirKillalot> soundray, sorry, It worked
<Madpilot> ooazzaoo, np
<SirKillalot> I really had to start a new tty session
<soundray> nullmind: is it a Synaptics touchpad?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<SirKillalot> just closing xterm and restarting it didnt help
<SirKillalot> thought that would work like the .bashrc changes or something
<SirKillalot> soundray, thank you
<soundray> SirKillalot: it's possible that aptitude will still speak German to you.
<tritium> SirKillalot: you need to source your .bashrc if you don't want to close your xterm
<soundray> SirKillalot: haven't bothered to find out how to change that.
<SirKillalot> soundray, no it worked
<SirKillalot> as I said, just in the new tty session
<soundray> SirKillalot: oh, well done.
<soundray> SirKillalot: even aptitude?
<SirKillalot> yep :)
<tk401> does anyone know how to add items to the right click menu in gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nullmind> soundray: Yes it's synaptics
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@evvlinlwt-nas-07-s134.cinergycom.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Jimmer> i added a new monitor, how do i update configuration ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<soundray> nullmind, you probably have a package called xserver-xorg-input-synaptics. It contains a driver for the touchpad and can be configured through /etc/X11/xorg.conf . How to do this is explained in a readme file in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/
<tritium> nullmind: are you sure it's synaptics, and not ALPS?
<nullmind> okay, I'll go read that
<soundray> nullmind, oops, if you are on breezy, the name will be different.
<nullmind> when I was running windows it showed up as a Synaptics
<soundray> nullmind, xorg-driver-synaptics
<nullmind> whats the difference between Ubuntu and "breezy"
<nullmind> I just got tired of windows and started using Ubuntu a week ago
<LjL> nullmind: Breezy is the current Ubuntu version
<soundray> nullmind, breezy (Breezy Badger) is version 5.10 on ubuntu.
<LjL> nullmind: ubuntu versions have nicknames
<gnomefreak> ubuntu linux version breezy badger 5.10
<soundray> *of
<Xoritor> breezy is the codename for the version
<nullmind> I think I have version 5.something
<Xoritor> like ^ they all sait
<Jeeva> nullman: start with FreeBSD :P
<nullmind> I am a developer (don't laugh.. lol)
<Xoritor> s/sait/said
<johndarkhorse> nullmind: ubuntu is a distribution of linux. breezy is a developemental code name for the current stable release
<tritium> nullmind: you can "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" to find out
<ubuntu> xD I installed Solaris 10 and can not boot my Linux partition from it's grub!
<wastrel> tschuss
<gilianima> is it possible to upgrade an ubuntu installed on a hard drive with aptitude from a knoppix ?
<nullmind> I did download the lastest ISO release
<ubuntu> The worse is that I don't know how to config my wireless on Solaris, their devices names are really weird
<nullmind> how do I configure the synaptics driver?
<nullmind> (yeah, I will be bugging you guys about my wireless adapter soon too)
<soundray> nullmind: I just told you, it's explained in detail in the readme files.
<nullmind> okay
<soundray> nullmind: if the ubuntu default hasn't worked for you, it will probably take some playing around.
<nullmind> well this brings me to another issue
<nullmind> I'm fine with that
<__mikem> I have another problem, when I type glxgears I get the following output Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<__mikem> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<soundray> nullmind: you may also be lucky and find an installation report for your machine on the web.
<abes> hey... I have a problem with my motorola wi-fi - ubuntu detects it in the device menager (as PCI, although it is PCMCIA) and also no LEDs on the card come up... Any suggestions?
<nullmind> I'm using Gnome (default ubuntu window manager, right?) and now all my directory browsing is messed up
<soundray> nullmind: where they solved the prob.
<SirKillalot> do you know a program which can replace all '_' with a ' ' in a bunch of mp3 id3 tags?
<nullmind> basically each folder opens in a new window
<tritium> SirKillalot: easytag is one
<nullmind> and it's really crappy
<nullmind> soundray: I searched for my notebook model, I didn't find anything yet
<^rob> nullmind: the last stable version has that disabled
<tritium> nullmind: that's easily changed in the preferences
<^rob> nullmind: so check under preferences
<nullmind> what preferences though, I checked all the window related stuff
<tritium> Behavior tab
<nullmind> I have that box unchecked
<soundray> tritium, wow, it's called "Behaviour" here ;)  Very thoroughly britishified.
<nullmind> "always open in browser windows", but it still opens in new windows
<dabaR> I have learned a word today.
<nullmind> and I don't have a toolbar
<wastrel> nullman:  that is configured in the gconf editor.
<wastrel> nullmind:  ^^
<nullmind> gconf?
<tritium> soundray: yeah, and this Xchat-gnome's color preferences tab spells it "colour", even here :(
<majd> Hello
<wastrel> nullmind:  applications->system tools->configuration editor   apps, nautilus, preferences
<wastrel> nullmind:  scroll to the bottom "window always open new"
<majd> is there a way to open programs as sudo in the applications menu?
<wastrel> mmm welcome to the gnome registry
<nullmind> wastrel: thanks
<soundray> tritium, that's all right, now, isn't it, mate? ;)
<nullmind> I don't see the "windows always open new" option
<tritium> soundray: it has an extra letter ;)
<abes> how can you restart the PCMCIA?
<nullmind> okay
<markk^> what is the default root password for a new install?
<nullmind> I did a search in the Config Editor
<tritium> !tell markk^about root
<nullmind> and found open_new_window and set to false
<markk^> my nick is not regged, hold on
<soundray> nullmind, if you really want to get into Linux, do it via the command line. ubotu pm to follow...
<soundray> !tell nullmind about cli
<markk> !tell markk about root
<basbryan> !tell basbryan about cli
<gnomefreak> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<tritium> soundray: "mate" is another one of those words that has a _completely_ different meaning here
<h3rn4n> which is the ubuntu espanish channel?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> !es
<mcmillen> this is probably a silly question, but how can i tell which version of ubuntu i'm running (breezy,dapper,etc)?
<h3rn4n> thanks
<tonyyarusso> mcmillen: 'cat /etc/issue'
<brenner> mcmillen: cat /etc/issue
<mcmillen> thank you :)
<soundray> tritium: oh, a source of misunderstanding, like "keep your pecker up"? (pecker = nose)
<gnomefreak> mcmillen: lsb_release -a
<tritium> soundray: glad you clarified that meaning in parentheses ;)
<soundray> tritium: I better shut up now ;)
<tritium> heh
<Madpilot> soundray, isn't English fun? :P
<sHaDe> n8 all
<odat> anyone able to decifer something for me?
<odat> i am page   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto?highlight=%28fakeraid%29
<abes> is there any way to restart PCMCIA?
<soundray> Madpilot: yes, a source of enjoyment, amusement and pleasure ;)
<odat> i need to know what they mean my cpu arch
<odat> cp /lib/grub/<your-cpu-arch>-pc/stage1 /boot/grub/
<tritium> soundray: when I was young, and hadn't read the lyrics, I thought Pink Floyd sang "no docks of hazzum in the claws room"
<brenner> soundray: people actually say that?
* soundray is rofl
<soundray> brenner, http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?s=fun&gwp=13
<gnomefreak> odat: uname -r will give you 386 686 k7 so on
<soundray> tritium: may I quote you on that?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> i can email with evolution but not if i type - echo "test" | mail test@bredband.net  OR if i try to use the php script on my webserver.. what can be wrong then?
<tritium> soundray: be my guest :)
<s|k> hrm
<markk> this is a new install and i am new to liux and ubuntu, how do i cofigure x  for my hardware?
<Seveas> ITS_FOR_REAL, install an MTA like postfix
<V4Vendetta> markk~ ati or nvidia card?
<gnomefreak> markk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<markk> ati
<V4Vendetta> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Seveas, i already installed that but maybe i got problems understanding how to configure it
* gnomefreak thinks he should worry about X before 3d
<brenner> markk: is there a specific problem/issue?
<Avid> hmm why partition setup doesnt show before running this gnome?
<gnomefreak> Avid: you mean grub?
<tritium> soundray: in what form of media?  maybe I should have denied your request ;)
<Avid> gnomefreak: I mean partition table setup, and also grub.
<pschulz01_> Greetings.. I'm having problems installing 5.10 on a HP xw4300 Workstation.
<soundray> tritium: I was thinking about a simultaneous Blimp ad over San Francisco, CA and London, England ;)
<gut> DCC SEND "(#MATH-SAYS_FUCK_YOU-#MATHSAYS_FUCK_YOU-#MATHSAYS_FUCK_YOU)" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-247-133-125.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com]  by Ubugtu
* gut was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<pschulz01_> With both a downloaded CD and the 5.10 pressed cd.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<V4Vendetta> wbat was tbat?
<V4Vendetta> what was that?
<tritium> a DCC exploit
<gnomefreak> V4Vendetta: exploit
<V4Vendetta> ahh..
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Seveas,  u acnt help me any further? any howto in configuring postfix perhaps or what?
<gnomefreak> they have been at it for 4 days or so
<jt-socal> Who was exploited?
<cello_rasp> gj #math
<gnomefreak> the server
<pschulz01_> With the pressed CD, I get as far as "Preparing installation". On of the other consoles (F4) has a scrolling display of "Should I go ahead and install the packages anyway?"
<pschulz01_> The progress bar is stuck at 87%
<Avid> gnomefreak: Do you have any ideas about it?
<optish> How big should i make the / partition? I plan to have a separate /home, /boot and /tmp partitions as well.
<gnomefreak> Avid: i dont know what you mean parttion table before gnome starts
<johndarkhorse> optish: ~5gb
<gnomefreak> after grub you should see boot splash than log-in page
<soundray> Avid: are you running the live CD perhaps?
<Avid> yes
<gnomefreak> that would be a good reason
<V4Vendetta> is it possible to put home on a seperate partition after ubuntu has been installed, because all my stuff is one partition now.
<gnomefreak> Avid: you shouldnt see grub with live cd
<soundray> Avid: the live CD is not for partitioning and installing (unless you got a prerelease version).
<optish> johndarkhorse, okay and what about /tmp is 2Gb enough for that?
<gnomefreak> ill bbl dinner time
<pschulz01_> The downloaded CDROM get's furst (installs) but after logging in, the display simple shows a blank (brown) desktop.
<Avid> Oh, ic.
<soundray> V4Vendetta: yes. Do you have a partition to put /home on already?
<Avid> soundray, thanks :)
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ no i just have the big one, and one for swap
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ but if i boot on a live-cd it always tells me i can't partition it because it's busy... but i always check and it's not mounted :-(
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Seveas,  u acnt help me any further? any howto in configuring postfix perhaps or what?
<odat> anyone ever do a fakeraid system?
<jerryv> When i try to run wine cfg I'm getting this error:  wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\cfg.exe": Module not found
<jerryv>   What do I do?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: which program are you using from the live CD?
<anacaona> hey y'all
<LjL> jerryv: you mean "winecfg" perhaps?
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ it's a knoppix boot cd, so qtparted
<marlun> Is there any good calendar program for gnome except Evolution?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: try running 'sudo swapoff' before you run qtparted.
<s|k> I use a web based calender marlun  :/
<tonyyarusso> marlun: Mozilla Calendar/Sunbird perhaps.
<soundray> marlun: cal (command line).
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ it always tells me the whole disk is busy /dev/sda1 is it.
<marlun> nah, I want a graphial one ;P
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ i try sudo umount /dev/sda1 but it isn't mounted
<jerryv> LjL doh I thought the command had a space :(
<marlun> Is Sunbird in the repositories?
<LjL> jerryv: ;)
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ if i come back here on live-cd can you assist me further?
<brenner> marlun: gdeskcal
<soundray> V4Vendetta: I think Knoppix uses the swap partition, unless you tell it not to with sudo swapoff.
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ that could be the problem.. i'll boot into knoppix and try it
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ how do i move my home to a new partition without causing damage
<soundray> V4Vendetta: I really have to go now. There will be other people here who can help if you need it.
<odat> anyone ever do a fakeraid system?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: sec...
<tonyyarusso> marlun: I don't see it separately, no.  Calendar is the same thing as an extension to Firefox/Thunderbird.
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ okay thanks
<brenner> pschulz01: what are your system specs?
<markk> I have things fixed, thanks
<soundray> V4Vendetta: when you've done the partitioning, reboot into knoppix again. Mount /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 (or whatever the new partition is called). Then copy the /home folder over with...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ how big should my non home partition be, and the home?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: (cd /mnt/sda1/home && tar cf - . ) | (cd /mnt/sda2 && tar xvfp -) (This is a fairly safe way to copy a directory one-to-one with all links and stuff.)
<phreak97> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<asterisk99> QUESTION: How does one get Radio Stations into the Music Player?? (I can't find where I get a list of stations)
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ okay thanks
<soundray> V4Vendetta: how much space do you have on the HD?
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ 133gb's free right now
<asterisk99> !musicplayer
<ubotu> asterisk99: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anacaona> does anyone know if dapper is desktop safe?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: I suggest you leave twenty to thirty gigabytes for ubuntu, and give the rest to home.
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ okay sounds good, thanks
<V4Vendetta> soundray~ gonna go try it
<tonyyarusso> anacaona: Dapper questions are better answered in #ubuntu+1, fyi.
<basbryan> soundray: /me nods
<wastrel> holy cow 133 gb
<basbryan> 300-400GB isn't uncommon anymore...
<soundray> basbryan: I should have told him to leave another 20-30 GB unpartitioned...
<misfit_toy> any suggestions for IDS software for an Ubuntu server?
<daneth> hey guys sorry to bother you, im just really newbie when it comes to anything linux related. How do i install on linux? ive extracted the folder and have control.tar.gz data.tar.gz and debian.binary. Only i have no idea how to run anything =[
<soundray> wastrel: how is your friend's pregnancy going?
<tonyyarusso> daneth: First off, what are you installing, b/c it might be really easy.
<wastrel> good
<daneth> frostwire
<tonyyarusso> !frostwire
<ubotu> well, frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<misfit_toy> !ids
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, misfit_toy
<tonyyarusso> daneth: That should guide you through it step by step; have you seen it yet?
<ifr> Hi. to establish a tight vnc session, I need to have tightvncserver on the machine whose desktop I want to view from a remote location, and the client on the machine from which I want to view it, right?
<daneth> ill check it out, thanks alot
<IdleOne> ifr> yes
<soundray> ifr, that's right.
<ifr> Thanks IdleOne and soundray. Is the server wanting to take traffic on like port 5900 or something?
<ifr> (I'm thinking firewall settings)
<IdleOne> ifr>  I dont know
<soundray> ifr, yes, 5800 and 5900
<ifr> Thanks soundray :)
<brenner> daneth: 1st of all, what are you actually installing?
<soundray> ifr: possibly 5801 and 5901, depending on your screen number.
<misfit_toy> any suggestions for IDS software for an Ubuntu server?
<soundray> brenner: he's taken care of.
<brenner> ah
* brenner removes ubotu from ignore list :)
<Madpilot> brenner, why were you ignoring the bot?
<DJ_tobias> i just bought a pny geforce fx 5500 vid card and when i reboot it hangs at 'starting hotplug subsystem' how to i get past this?
<brenner> Madpilot: b/c people seem to like using !<trigger>, instead of making ubotu send the info directly
<anacaona> tonyyarusso: thanks, i'll try there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: That's a problem with hotplug - it can't handle a system with an integrated graphics controller *and* a video card.  You should be able to skip that step by hitting ctrl + c when it gets there in the boot process.  There are a couple ways to disable it - you can try the hotplug blacklist to make it skip vid cards entirely, or just make /sbin/hotplug non-executable.  (When I had that problem, I did the
<daneth> sorry, brenner im trying to install frostwire but im completely lost in general when it comes to installing anything
<IdleOne> brenner>  !trigger is usefull for ppl new to irc who dont know that they can receive priv msgs
<Madpilot> brenner, sometimes that's easier; a lot of total newbies don't seem to grok being pm'd :P
<brenner> daneth: don't apologise, i should have read the channel more carefully.  tonyyarusso was one step ahead of me
<LjL> IdleOne: on the other hand, !trigger often also means people will skip the messages 'cause they don't get highlightet =(
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, thank you so much!
<LjL> perhaps a !trigger where you can also mention a specific nickname would be best
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: np :)
<IdleOne> LjL>  agreed but if you are asking for help on a subject you should be paying attention to everything going on or as much as possible
<brenner> Madpilot, IdleOne: *nod*.  i was just trying it out.  it's just that i don't need to see the pastebin info every 10 minutes :)
<Madpilot> LjL, there's a bot on one of the webdesign channels that takes !<tell> @ <nick> - useful
<LjL> IdleOne: granted but in practice that doesn't always happen. you'll also have to admit that sometimes it's actually *hard* to follow the whole channel here
<brenner> LjL: there is one: !tell <user> about <topic>
<John00> i an new into the world of Linux, i am here to seek some advise on a matter which is causing fraustration at the moment, the problem is that i can not update my system no matter what actions i take, respositries seems fine to me, although i could be mistaken, could some one please help me to sort out this rather tedious problem so i can have a nice and peaceful sleep tonight
<IdleOne> LjL>  yes sometimes it is ...there is a trigger @ nick !tell nickname about blahblah
<LjL> brenner: but that sends a private message (is that what the other one does too madpilot?) - what we were saying is that many newbies can't read private messages
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, in /etc/hotplug/blacklist which lines do i edit out, it doesnt specify which is for vid ?
<IdleOne> LjL>  hence the need for both public and private triggers :)
<Madpilot> LjL, no, this bot (I think it's on #html) produces in-channel messages beginning with the commanded nick
<V4Vendetta> question, in qtparted i have a 2.86GB partition that used to be swap, i want to resize it to 1.0GB and add the other space back into my main partition, but i dont' see an option to do this, anyone have any ideas?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: I'm not sure - I didn't go that route.  There may be documentation online for it.
<LjL> IdleOne: yeah but that still doesn't show the reply inside the channel, and newbies are left wondering what the heck that means, 'cause they don't know they have a private message :)
<LjL> Madpilot: yep - that was exactly what i had in mind then
<Madpilot> John00, can you pastebin your sources.list for us?
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, if i wanted to keep my sound going, i would have to have hotplug as an executable, yes?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/ <--- Hotplug homepage
<brenner> LjL: part of the deal unfortunately.  i've seen people (and i've adopted) this style: "ubotu: tell <nick> about <subject>".  usually though, we still have to tell them to check their pms
<IdleOne> im sure ubotu  can be programed to !trigger nick in public
<V4Vendetta> question, in qtparted i have a 2.86GB partition that used to be swap, i want to resize it to 1.0GB and add the other space back into my main partition, but i dont' see an option to do this, anyone have any ideas?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: Not necessarily, although it makes it a *lot* easier.
<soundray> V4Vendetta: I suggest you leave the swap size as it is. If you insist that you want a smaller one, delete it and create a new one at the end of the space.
<LjL> brenner: yeah... on the other hand, they need to learn about private messages sooner or later, so perhaps trying to "fix" that wouldn't really be a good idea anyway
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i don't think i need a 3gb swap
<John00> i would certienly do so but i do not have the accurate knowldge about the pastebin, as i mentioned earlier, i am new into the Linux world, so if you do not mind, perhaps you could give me some information about this so call thing pastebin
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, for example, hotplug loads alsa, yes?
<Madpilot> !tell John00 about pastebin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: I'm not sure of the details - hotplug mostly configures hardware, though, so I'm pretty sure alsa is handled separately.
<LjL> wow, i haven't seen a more elaborated version of "what's a pastebin" yet =)
<Madpilot> John00, if you include someone's nick in your posts here, you'll get their attention, btw
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: They may just inter-operate.
<IdleOne> John00>  pastebin is a website where you can paste large amounts of text so you dont text flood the channel
<tritium> Madpilot: help!  No matter how much I sit on my thinkpad, it doesn't help me think!
<soundray> V4Vendetta: delete it, then resize sda1, and make your new home and swap partitions in the free space.
<jdumont> what is the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu?  does ubuntu use gnome and kubuntu use kde?  thanks.
<Madpilot> !lart tritium
<soundray> jdumont: exactly.
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, hmm ok i will disable it and give it a go
<LjL> jdumont: yeah. what you said.
<Madpilot> jdmpike, bingo
<tritium> :)
<IdleOne> tritium>  you should set it on ur head like a bucket of water :P
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i can't delete it, no option..
<tritium> IdleOne: oh, so that's the trick...
<soundray> V4Vendetta: did you run sudo swapoff ?
<IdleOne> tritium>  check out www.thinkpad.com/howtothink
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DJ_tobias: You can enable it again if it's a major issue - even temp remove the vid card to configure things, if necessary.  (I did a lot of that before I got my first system usable again.)
<John00> thanks very much for that kind information
<V4Vendetta> soundray, yea just no option to delete it, it's free space and i see no option to merge it into my main partition
<IdleOne> John00>  dont mention it just paypal me the $10 :)
<John00> here is the obtained output from my /etc/sources.list as it was asked http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9773
<tritium> heh
<John00> IdleOne: very funny indeed!
<IdleOne> I try
<soundray> V4Vendetta: if it's a swap partition, it's not free space. If it's free space, then there's nothing to delete.
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i made it into ext3 now, i can delete it, then it's of type free... and i have no options but to format it
<IdleOne> soundray>  if theres nothing to delete does it really exist?
<IdleOne> lmao
<IdleOne> ok Im done
<s|k> can anyone tell me why I can't get irssi to change colors if I'm running it in the terminal through a screen?
<s|k> the background is always white
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, k thanks for the help i am gonna give this a try
<Madpilot> John00, to the line that says "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe", and "multiverse" after universe, then hit Reload or run 'sudo atp-get update'
<soundray> V4Vendetta: leave it as type free. Go on to the next job, resizing sda1.
<IdleOne> s|k>  check out irssi.org/faq
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i have no option to resize sda1 :\
<jdumont> pretty quite channel for so many users.  but friendly.  :)
<jdumont> oops
<Syco54645> if i compile the newest quod libet from source, how can i make it so that it will insert that info into my apt database so that it has the current version info of the app?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: what version of Knoppix?
<V4Vendetta> soundray, newest live-cd
<s|k> hrm
<daneth> ok, its a binrary file im trying to install, a quick google job says these are easy to install but obviously so obvious that they dont actually mention how =[
<jdumont> will knoppix or any other linux "live cd" boot on a mac?
<John00> Madpilot: i don not understand you answer, perhaps you would like to reapet in a language that a newbie like me can understand it easily
<soundray> V4Vendetta: when you run 'cat /proc/swaps', do you see any output?
<ruzgar> i have a problem with .rar files
<Madpilot> jdumont, if they're the PPC verions, they should
<soundray> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<ruzgar> that gives a erro
<V4Vendetta> soundray, no, i did sudo swapoff -a
<jdumont> daneth that is why i am looking at the linspires "click and install"   I hear ubuntu may be offering that soon too.
<soundray> V4Vendetta: run 'cat /proc/swaps' to make sure it worked.
<Madpilot> John00, open a terminal (Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal) and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jdumont> okay madpilot... i'll try on the laptop
<nxvl> is there some way to install Ubuntu without a CD or floppy drive? usbstick? netboot?
<daneth> ah, awesome
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i did, no outpt
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i just dont have the option to resize /dev/sda1
<ohgood> nxvl: any linux, yes
<John00> Madpilot: i have accomplished that task my friend!
<soundray> V4Vendetta: did you run sudo qtparted?
<nxvl> ohgood: where can i found some documentation about?
<V4Vendetta> soundray, i could format it though,
<V4Vendetta> soundray, yes
<TrickFinlay2> ok linux noob here,after a clean install(server install) i am faced with a bash prompt,how do i start X?
<Madpilot> John00, OK, now in gedit, find the line that says "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" and just type "multiverse" on the end of it
<Madpilot> TrickFinlay2, try "startx"
<ohgood> nxvl: google for feather linux, or puppy linux. so long as your bios supports it, there is a bootable distro out there
<GameOver69> hey guys i just swtiched to dapper but now my mplayer in kubuntu doesnt work
<samwh> what about ubuntu live ;0
<TrickFinlay2> Madpilot: damn i didnt have the space thanks
<samwh> wow, bitchX is a niiice irc client
<Madpilot> GameOver69, use #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<GameOver69> im in there no one is talking
<samwh> I feel like a r33l 1337 h@xor
<jdumont> trickfinl... i did a 'server' install once.  i reformatted to get the desktop only to learn i could have sudo apt-get something-desktop.   cant remember the exact xxxx-desktop command tho.
<nxvl> ohgood: and how can i install ubuntu using it?
<TrickFinlay2> Mad:no luck..."command not found"
<soundray> V4Vendetta: I don't know what to do there. Have to pass this one on.
* samwh AHHHH
<ohgood> nxvl: i suppose you'd want a chroot install.
<Madpilot> TrickFinlay2, did you do a standard install?
<TrickFinlay2> server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me why everytime that i install from synaptics a new kernel image the /boot/menu.lts of grub sets value of hd that are wrong?
<Madpilot> TrickFinlay2, server has no GUI stuff at all
<TrickFinlay2> mad:im looking to make an FTP server
<TrickFinlay2> gotcha
<[HF] rYno> install question:   everything installed fine.. when ubuntu (v.5.10) boots - everything loads "ok" but then screen goes black with wierd color bars at bottom.. then locked up....     resolution?
<tritium> Tallia1Kubuntu: sounds like you need to correct /boot/grub/menu.lst (the automagic kernel options)
<samwh> probally video driver errors
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Madpilot> TrickFinlay2, yeah, no X in server - you can turn it into a regular Ubuntu desktop w/ "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" though
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tritium: tnx in the meantime
<jdumont> that was it.. thx for refreshing my memory mad.
<[HF] rYno> where would i enter setup in order to change the vid drivers?  it never asked me about that.. just full install
<soundray> basbryan: have you got an idea for V4Vendetta?
<TrickFinlay2> mad:is there a site that will walk me through setting up an FTP server?...ok thanks ill try that
<samwh> boot to failsafe ryno, then try changing your driver to visa
<samwh> what card do you have?
<samwh> er vesa
<ohgood> visa makes a driver now ? dang, too slow
<tritium> Tallia1Kubuntu: look for the kopt= line, and change your root setting to the proper partition
<[HF] rYno> ok...   idk... its on board some old mobo got from a friend
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tritium: they are all commented... the default options i mean
<Madpilot> TrickFinlay2, I'm not sure - try searching wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org for ftp server setup info
<tritium> Tallia1Kubuntu: then, run sudo update-grub
<TrickFinlay2> mad:ok will do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i saw.. :)
<tritium> Tallia1Kubuntu: that's right, but keep them commented.
<samwh> Ah, onboard. edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tritium: tnx
<V4Vendetta> should swap be on an extended or primary partition ?
<John00> Madpilot: thanks my friend, u are a Linux Guru!!!
<Madpilot> TrickFinlay2, just so you know, people's nicks only highlight when you use the full nick - type "madp" then hit the Tab key
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why do i have to update grub=
<[HF] rYno> how do i get to failsafe mode on boot?
<Madpilot> John00, no, I just fake it :P
<whafro> hey guys, I need to make a burnable image of a Mac CD-ROM... it doesn't seem to be HFS or iso9660... what other fs's could it be?
<jdumont> trickFindlay2 i was told to look into vsftpd  i did get it up and running but could not download from the net.  something on my end obviously cuz everyone is using it... even freebsd
<tritium> Tallia1Kubuntu: so that it propagates those kernel options to all the boot stanzas in the automagic section
<John00> Madpilot: lol
<TrickFinlay2> Madpilot:will do from now on
<samwh> mayhaps joliet?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<samwh> or rockridge?
<soundray> tritium: have you got an idea for V4Vendetta?
<ruzgar> file roller gives that error "ERROR: Unknown option: idp" when i try to open rar file
<whafro> those are extensions to iso9660, no?
<tritium> soundray: let me scroll back...
<samwh> STOP DOWNLOADING WAREZ
<samwh> or something
<soundray> tritium: running sudo qtparted, can't resize sda1, plenty of space...
<Madpilot> ruzgar, try the non-free rar package
<IdleOne> !tell samwh  about enter
<ruzgar> i have installed it
<V4Vendetta> tritium, my problem is, i'm on a knoppix live cd, i want to resize my main partition but the only option is for format, i know the drive is available because i can resize the swap partition on it, just not the main one that ubuntu is located on.
<[HF] rYno> hey samwh:   how do i get her into failsafe mode?
<samwh> Failsafe should be on the boot menu...
<[HF] rYno> ok
<[HF] rYno> i'll try it out
<John00> Madpilot: its time for my nap now, there i must say good night to you, and hopefully i will have the honour to speak to you in near future!!!
<[HF] rYno> thx
<tritium> V4Vendetta: I've not had good luck with qtparted
<samwh> wtf ihope
<V4Vendetta> tritium, is their another program on knoppix i can use then?
<samwh> apt-get install WTF?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: maybe sudo parted
<Madpilot> John00, good luck with Ubuntu - see you later
<tritium> V4Vendetta: don't know about knoppix
<samwh> he he... apt-get moo
<rem_> anyone knows what the syntax is to make clamav go through proxy with authentification .. ?
<V4Vendetta> soundray, it has parted, but i'm no good at terminal partitioners
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  can you please remove samwh  he has been told about !enter a few times
<samwh> ...
<LinuxJones> samwh: stop spamming the channel
<Madpilot> LinuxJones, apt-get moo isn't spam, it's a vital part of Linux :P
<soundray> V4Vendetta: check it out, use the help, maybe you'll surprise yourself ;)
<jdumont> i thought linux had no viruses... what is with clamav?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<V4Vendetta> soundray, or i'll kill my system
<samwh> Maybe he runs a server?
<tritium> jdumont: linux can still be an email server for people with windows clients
<soundray> V4Vendetta: seriously, in my experience, parted has better error messages than the graphical frontends will pass on.
<Madpilot> jdumont, it looks for Windows viruses, so you don't accidently send them to folks still crippled by MS
<samwh> I guess admins dont like apts *HIDDEN FUNCTIONALITY*
<V4Vendetta> soundray, can i get gparted on a knoppix live-cd ?
<markk> so, I'm installing realplayer and it asks where the install is downloaded to
<tritium> samwh: we're aware of it.  Please stop spamming the channel with it.
<jdumont> gotcha
<samwh> Try the "system rescue cd" it has QTparted on it
<markk> where is th default download for the package installer?
<soundray> V4Vendetta: maybe. I think recent Knoppix's allow you to install extra packages from the web...
<Madpilot> markk, Synaptic installs stuff to whereever it needs to be to work
<samwh> Geez, calm down. Anyways, does anyone know if "klik" works with ubuntu at all?
<_michael> somehow I messed up sudo by changing the date into the future... I think the timezone was off... no I can sudo in terminal but not to fix the date... any ideas?
<samwh> http://klik.atekon.de/
<markk> but it asks me to point to where the install file was d ownloaded
<markk> and I can't find it
<markk> it is not /root
<samwh> !tell markk enter
<samwh> hypocrites...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@h89.202.29.71.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
<jdumont> i realize it's moving away from the CLI but Linspire's 'click and install'  CNR utility has me looking a linspire.  ubuntu may be using it too i read.
<markk> Oh, for pity's sakes
<markk> this issn't an argument thing
<markk> debconf can't find the file
<soundray> _michael: are you identical with kyevan?
<markk> at the d efault location
<tonyyarusso> jdumont: Ubuntu will have click-to-install with gdebi starting in Dapper.
<tritium> markk, please do try to keep your comments on one line, rather than hitting enter repeatedly
<markk> I am not hitting enter repeatedly
<tritium> markk: scroll up
<[HF] rYno> okay:  when i hit "ESC" on boot... i get these three options......      ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386       ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386 (recovery mode)      and     Ubuntu, memtest86+
<markk> I do, when I have different things to say.
<[HF] rYno> where's failsafe?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: There was a bot-related question/comment/suggestion sequence earlier; wondering if it would be possible for you to set up:
<globe> can anyone help me get my screen above 800x600?
<tritium> markk: you have 3 comments in a row that could be separate sentences in one comment.
<_michael> soundray: no I am just me
<Jeeva> globe: buy a bigger screen :P
<basbryan> irc etiquette is appreciated
<brenner> [HF] rYno: 2nd one
<soundray> _michael: are you on the correct time now?
<markk> Is that all this room is good for, critiquing one's IRC manners?   Someone please just answer the question, where do I find the file?
<globe> Jeeva: now now....I know my screen is capable...
<basbryan> not at all
<Madpilot> [HF] rYno, recovery is failsafe AFAIK
<basbryan> bu we do encourage it
<[HF] rYno> k... loading stuff
<jdumont> i think that option globe is in the initial setup......  my eyes went crossed when looking at how to increase the resolution.
<Jeeva> markk: install FreeBSD :P
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Adding functionality to !factoid, along the lines of !factoid @ nick, such that it would be displayed for the whole channel and hilight a particular person, especially for new users that haven't figured out private messages yet and the like.
<Madpilot> markk, which file are you looking for, anyway? and what're you trying to install?
<markk> I am trying to install realplayer
<IdleOne> markk>  this is a help channel and if you spam the channel because you think the enter key is a punctuation mark then you are preventing ppl who need help from being able to get that help
<markk> and the installer thinks that the rpm is in /root
<Madpilot> markk, have you seen the realplayer wiki page?
<brenner> markk: don't you just get a bin file of the rp site?
<tritium> markk: I am trying...realplayer, and the installer... <- use a comma rather than hitting enter ;)
<Jeeva> markk
<Jeeva> install VLC
<brenner> ew, gtk1
<Jeeva> /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc
<Jeeva> make
<Jeeva> make install
<Jeeva> :p
<[HF] rYno> okay i'm at root@ubuntu:~#
<tritium> Jeeva: you too on the enter
<[HF] rYno> now what was happening was                           install question:   everything installed fine.. when ubuntu (v.5.10) boots - everything loads "ok" but then screen goes black with wierd color bars at bottom.. then locked up....     resolution?
<Madpilot> Jeeva, vlc is in the repos too - no need to compile
<brenner> [HF] rYno: did you get a blue screen saying stuff about the x server at all?
<V4Vendetta> how big does my swap partition need to be?
<Jeeva> tritium: errrrrrrrrrr, ok go /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc make makeinstal
<[HF] rYno> so i think samwh said to edit      etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jeeva> n00b friendly
<[HF] rYno> brenner: no
<soundray> _michael: I can probably help you, but only if you respond.
<Jeeva> Madpilot: vlc-0.8.4a_2
<[HF] rYno> everything loaded fine but the eth because i'm using that cable for this puter right now
<LinuxJones> V4Vendetta: how much ram do you have ?
<V4Vendetta> linuxboy, 1g
<Jeeva> markk: /usr/ports/multimedia/linux-realplayer
<brenner> [HF] rYno: what did samwh suggest exactly?
<_michael> sudo is semi-broken because of a timestamp from the future... anyone seen this before?
<LinuxJones> V4Vendetta: you probably won't use much swap space on a desktop but 500 megs is a nice round number
<soundray> _michael: I can probably help you, but only if you respond.
<[HF] rYno> that's all he said
<Jeeva> tritium: after being on IRC for 14 years, i'm used to hitting enter alot :P
<orfeo> how install skin for amsn 0.95? I'm new in UBUNTU
<rem_> how do you specify a port# when you go through a proxy in freshclam.conf for clamav ?
<Jeeva> orfeo: rather use kopete
<tritium> Jeeva: this is too busy a channel for that
<[HF] rYno> but i'm in that file now...  and it says    "Device"    "NVIDIA NV6 [vanta/vanta LT] "
<_michael> soundray gosh I will scroll back quickly to find your query
<brenner> ubotu: tell [HF] rYno about fixres
<soundray> _michael: never mind.
<soundray> _michael: are you on current time now?
<_michael> soundray I'm not... it says 8:31 am, and I'm on PST
<_michael> so it should say 4:31
<_michael> I am running kubuntu though, if it matters soundray
<soundray> _michael: it doesn't. So you're four hours fast, or twenty slow?
<brenner> [HF] rYno: see the "Run the Autodetect Script Again" section in particular
<_michael> my clock is 8 hours slow
<bimberi> rem_: not sure about that conf file but it's usually something like - http://address.of.proxy:port
<[HF] rYno> ok.. i'm reading that wiki now
<_michael> soundray my clock is 8 hours slow now
<ifr> Having trouble getting vncserver to start up on Breezy. I want to vnc in from one breezy Machine to another. When I start vncserver it tells me that it can't find fonts . I pointed ~/.vncrc to $fontPath="/home/user/.fonts/" but it's still looking at /usr/x11r6/lib/x11. Can anyone help?
<jdumont> sounds michael more like a time zone issue.
<_michael> jdumont: well, I adjust the time, because it appeared to be off... then I realized the timezone was wrong, so I changed that, which then made my original time-change make the time invalid, and sudo gave me a "timestamp too far in the future" error
<jdumont> i'm on  a mac right now and being a *buntu newbie I cant say where to look.  sorry.
<rem_> its also often user:pass@ip:port , but i found the syntax for user, pass and server but not for port .. :(
<_michael> I relogged and peeked into /etc/sudoers, only to realize it needed to be edited with visudo, then sudo on the commandline started working again, but kdesu doesn't still
<_M4Ld> hi
<ifr> vnchelp anyone?
<n00bmaster> lol, tommrorow I am going to ubuntu live spam my school bondi blue imacs
<n00bmaster> lol
<tritium> _michael: if you're trying to give a user sudo priveleges, add that user to the admin group
<bimberi> rem_: usually just a number (eg. 8080)
<soundray> _michael: to fix this, you need to set the system date to the future, and to touch all files that have a date newer than true present time.
<wastrel> i doubt bondi blue imacs will run gnome well
<_michael> tritium: no, there's no new users
<soundray> _michael: the procedure is this:
<Fr4> good evening
<Fr4> any italian?
* _michael is listening
<jdumont> good eeeeeevening
<rem_> found it: HTTPProxyPort  #
<Madpilot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@h89.202.29.71.ip.alltel.net]  by tritium
<M4LD> can anybody tell me how to add another harddrive with the same partition as /var?
<hondadarrell> where is a good step by step on getting a win32 program to run in wine?
<bimberi> rem_: ah, i'm with you now :) - good work
<M4LD> just an additional to my existing /var partition.
<pschulz01_> Greetings... Having prolems with an initial installation... looks like it might be font related.
<soundray> _michael: Set actual time (with ntpdate), 'touch /tmp/reference', set time 12h or so into the future; run 'sudo find / -newer /tmp/reference -print0 | xargs -0 touch -r /tmp/reference'
<samwh> Hmm... my timezones were messed up, i just su, then date
<soundray> _michael: then run ntpdate again.
<IdleOne> hondadarrell>  in terminal cd Desktop then wine program.exe
<ruzgar> hello
<_michael> ntupdate returns error "no servers can be used, exiting...
<jdumont> is your bios time correct michael?
<pschulz01_> I'm on the net, so can resintall packages, and base system is working OK (can ssh in remotely), but I can't get past the login screen
<ruzgar> how can i disable my ntfs disk's read-ony option
<_michael> jdumont: should be
<ruzgar> i cant write on it
<wastrel> ruzgar:  you can't, linux doesn't support writing ntfs
<samwh> You can if you use captive...
<IdleOne> ruzgar>  you cant write to ntfs
<ruzgar> how ?
<Madpilot> ruzgar, you can't
<M4LD> can anybody tell me how to add another harddrive with the same partition as /var? just an addition to the existing one.
<samwh> but frankly FUSE under ubuntu is borked
<ruzgar> wit extra programs ?
<soundray> _michael: can you run 'sudo date --set="Mon Mar  6 00:39:30 GMT 2006"?
<atoponce> would ubuntu be a good distro for building a beowulf cluster?
<_michael> soundray checking
<samwh> try http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ , but you need "fuse"
<ruzgar> can i write etc3 in windows ?
<samwh> Yes
<LjL> ruzgar: think there is a driver for that
<pschulz01_> Have uninstalled xserver-org-base (remove --purge) and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop without any change.
<LjL> ruzgar: i would be afraid to do that on my system though
<samwh> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<samwh> theres the windows driver
<whishkah> I upgraded now my sound doesn't work. In /usr/share/alsa/cards my card is not listed. Does any one know where I can download a .conf file for a opl3sa2 card. Modprobes don't work anymore. That is how I got it to work when I first installed Ubuntu.
<_michael> soundray that worked
<ruzgar> umm ok i have a problem with rar file linux cant open that
<atoponce> or would someone else recommend another distro?
<crimsun> whishkah: what did you upgrade?
<samwh> or crap, wrong link http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<qatsi> ok, i had to reinstall windows, so my bootloader is the windows one, how can i install GRUB again ?
<jdumont> yay!
<ruzgar> i want to transfer it to the windows
<LjL> ruzgar: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<_michael> soundray 'date' verified the command took effect
<Fr4> I have a problem with my notebook and ubuntu breezy...
<soundray> _michael: continue from "touch /tmp/reference" then.
<ruzgar> i already made it
<ruzgar> error is "unknown option:idp"
<brenner> qatsi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LjL> ruzgar: try winrar under wine then, perhaps
<ruzgar> umm i'll try
<ruzgar> thanks
<whishkah> crumsun: everything. I installed an old hard drive, to have more space. Then redid everything.
<Fr4> when i turn off my pc, it don't close, but the monitor is black and the light is open...
<_michael> ok soundray
<Fr4> this problem is in many forum but nobody answer...
<crimsun> whishkah: did you have to pass any options to modprobe the first time?
<qatsi> thanx brenner :)
<soundray> _michael: fixed?
<samwh> anyone know if "klik" works on ubuntu?
<aaron_> im having a bit of a problem..... dapper base system doesnt include make and I need make to install the drivers for my wireless adaptor so i can have internet.....
<jdumont> had that problem on a win98 pc Fr4.  may be hardware related.
<IdleOne> !tell aaron_  about wireless
<Fr4> my notebook is a toshiba satellite M50 series
<IdleOne> aaron_>  also try #ubuntu+1 for help with dapper
<Fr4> is new
<whishkah> crimsun: Yes, now they do nothing. For some reason also "modprobe opl3sa" gets an error. I originally used modprobe then edited the modprobe.d.
<aaron_> k but the problem is with neither wireless or dapper
<[HF] rYno> k brenner:   ubuntu logo up and loading....
<_michael> soundray... command is being processed... I imagine the find recursively will take a little while
<[HF] rYno> *crosses fingers*
<IdleOne> aaron_>  sudo apt=get build-essential
<crimsun> whishkah: so you were using the oss/free driver and not the alsa one/
<IdleOne> aaron_>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aaron_> i need internet in dapper first.....
<aaron_> im in breezy atm
<soundray> _michael: sure. On ext3 more than on reiser ;)
<M4LD> hi i need help with adding another harddrive. i already have an existing /var partition. i just want to add another harddrive with the same partition name. is it possible?
<aaron_> i have wireless on breezy no problem
<IdleOne> aaron_>  ahh sorry didnt see that part :/
<hondadarrell> IdleOne, so wine is a command or does win have to be one the desktop?
<aaron_> so i need a way to install make
<pschulz01_> Swaping to kdm results in only the 'xserver' starting.. the nice black and white screen.
<aaron_> i'd try the source but i need make to compile it don't I?
<Soviet-Toast> tee heee. im ecstatic... i got my webserver going and i have a domain name :D:D:D:D:D:DD:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<[HF] rYno> okay so it says xserver is now configured wrong... and put me into text login
<_michael> soundray: well, the command's not done yet, but I prematurely was able to run kdesu for the gui time-set panel
<globe> is there a way to use the windows version of my video card drivers in ubuntu?
<jdumont> well i'm gone.  think i;ll hang out on this irc server.  seems to be more helpful than other irc servers for ubuntu help.  cya.
<IdleOne> hondadarrell>  you wont see wine on your desktop. wine is the command that starts/tells wine to run program.exe
<[HF] rYno> okay so i logged in but can't config xserver right for this onboard video....
<_michael> soundray: but I guess I should wait for the command to finish before I go altering the date/time in the gui setter
<Soviet-Toast> does apt-get install wine get it for me?
<_michael> soundray: I appreciate your help
<IdleOne> Soviet-Toast>  yes
<soundray> _michael: well, that's not so surprising, because your current time is now ahead of any file's timestamp (we hope)
<Soviet-Toast> awesome!
<brenner> [HF] rYno: open up /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Soviet-Toast> i love ubuntu. so glad i switched from windoze
<[HF] rYno> ok
<Fr4> nobody can help me?
<soundray> _michael: I just noticed a mistake in that command as well...
<brenner> [HF] rYno: then search for (EE) lines
<whishkah> crimsun: I believe I was using both. I also added aliases to the alsa config. The forums listed various things to do, but nothing works now. I read on the forums also opl3sa2 cards aren't supported anymore. It normally would take this long to set it up, but I used to be able to use alsaconf, Ubuntu doesn't have that.
<brenner> [HF] rYno: i.e. errors
<[HF] rYno> k
<soundray> _michael: it should be ...sudo touch -r /tmp/reference. Sorry about that :(
<crimsun> whishkah: you can't use both at the same time; you can only use one or the other
<IdleOne> hondadarrell>  you can also try " man wine " for the help pages in terminal
<jdumont> what i had to do on win98 Fr4 was restart in msdos mode then turn the pc off.  sorry.
<soundray> Fr4, if Linux can't shutdown your machine, grub probably can.
<[HF] rYno> only one is:   Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration             fatal server error:  no screens found
<Fr4> mmm
<Fr4> ok thanks
<Fr4> but i think that there is a way to close my notebook...
<crimsun> whishkah: pastebin the output from lsmod
<[HF] rYno> and i looked in my box..and i'm on an old vid card but its not PCI... way shorter plugin than pci... but its an old nvidia card... so not onboard vid
<_michael> soundray ok, np re-executing
<brenner> [HF] rYno: lspci | grep VGA
<pschulz01_> Hmmm: Starting X manually (startx) reports - 'client 6 rejected from local host'. Anyone know why that would be happening?
<brenner> whoops, nvm
<soundray> Fr4, add two lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst: "title Shutdown" and "halt". Then you can shutdown with "sudo grub-reboot 8", where you replace "8" with the number of the Shutdown section.
<_michael> should I patch that new command on the end of your old one or run it now on a newline?
<ifr> anyone know if I can tunnel a vnc connection with 5900:localhost:5900 -L 5800:localhost:5800 ?
<[HF] rYno> vga compatible controller:  nVidia Corporation NV6 {Vanta/Vanta LT]  (rev 15)
<_michael> _michael: Set actual time (with ntpdate), 'touch /tmp/reference', set time 12h or so into the future; run 'sudo find / -newer /tmp/reference -print0 | xargs -0 sudo touch -r /tmp/reference'
<_michael> like that soundray ?
<whishkah> crimsun: These are the only refs to sound... opl3sa2                11872  0
<whishkah> ad1848                 33328  1 opl3sa2
<whishkah> mpu401                 28388  1 opl3sa2
<whishkah> sound                  81832  3 opl3sa2,ad1848,mpu401
<whishkah> soundcore              10176  1 sound
<Fr4> soundray thanks, i understand this
<soundray> _michael: that sounds right.
<Fr4> but is a no good solution...
<Fr4> :(
<brenner> [HF] rYno:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<_michael> k so rerun including the find part right soundray ?
<soundray> Fr4: why?
<brenner> [HF] rYno: give us the last line only
<adam_> Is there any way to speed up printing? It takes 5-10+ minutes to print a 2-3 MB picture (or let me rephrase, it takes 5-10 minutes BEFORE it starts printing the picture)
<_michael> just inserting the 'sudo' before the touch
<[HF] rYno> driver   "nv"
<soundray> _michael: yes, because it needs to execute the sudo touch on every file that's newer than the reference.
<crimsun> whishkah: and that's the oss/free driver, not the alsa one
<odat> anyone ever set up a raid system?
<adam_> Could it be missing something like DMA or..?
<Fr4> because if anybody click to Halt system my notebook don't close..
<ifr> So here's one. How do I tell sshd to load on startup?
<brenner> [HF] rYno: ok, let's try the vesa driver for now: you know about sudo and how to use a console-mode editor right?
<_michael> xargs is very mysterious; I'm trying to figure that element out, otherwise it makes some sense
<[HF] rYno> no... sorry
<crimsun> whishkah: you need to unload all of those, then load snd-opl3sa2
<GDG> hi
<GDG> I need to install libstdcc
<brenner> [HF] rYno: nevermind.  run this: sudo sed -e 's/"nvi"/"vesa"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_michael> ok I get xargs
<GDG> I need to install libstdc++
<whishkah> crimsun: Could you elaborate on unload?
<tonyyarusso> GDG: 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++5'
<[HF] rYno> same password?
<odat> anyone ever set up a raid system?
<[HF] rYno> k... it said this....
<[HF] rYno> -e expression #1, char 16:  unknown option to 's'
<soundray> Fr4: you just need to change the command that is executed when someone "clicks Halt"
<crimsun> whishkah: sudo modprobe -r opl3sa2
<brenner> [HF] rYno: my guess is you did a typo somewhere
<[HF] rYno> hmm...   are both of them     this    '    or is one    `
<[HF] rYno> and did you mean "nv"   or "nvi"
<GDG> tonyyarusso, where is it now? how can I find libstdc in my filesystem ?
<brenner> [HF] rYno: '
<[HF] rYno> k.. i typed it right then... let me try again though.
<brenner> [HF] rYno: nv.  my apologies
<[HF] rYno> k..
<whishkah> crimsun: whishkah@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2
<whishkah> sh: line 1: 20850 Segmentation fault      modprobe --ignore-install snd-opl3sa2
<whishkah> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_opl3sa2
<[HF] rYno> same error but char 15
<tonyyarusso> GDG: Maybe 'locate libstdc' will help.
<crimsun> whishkah: lsmod output -> pastebin
<[HF] rYno> AHH
<[HF] rYno> forgot a space
<tonyyarusso> GDG: There will be a couple of things in /usr/lib/.
<[HF] rYno> ok - i ran that
<soundray> GDG: try dpkg -L libstdc++ | grep libstd
<GDG> ok
<brenner> [HF] rYno: now try 'startx'
<whishkah> crimsun: snd_opl3sa2            18415  1
<whishkah> snd_opl3_lib           11264  1 snd_opl3sa2
<whishkah> snd_hwdep               9248  1 snd_opl3_lib
<whishkah> snd_cs4231_lib         27008  1 snd_opl3sa2
<whishkah> snd_mpu401_uart         8192  1 snd_opl3sa2
<whishkah> snd_rawmidi            25952  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<whishkah> snd_seq_device          8716  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi
<whishkah> snd_pcm_oss            53760  0
<IdleOne> GDG>  you trying to install firefox1.5?
<whishkah> snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss
<whishkah> snd_pcm                92900  3 snd_opl3sa2,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm_oss
<whishkah> snd_timer              25956  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm
<V4Vendetta> whishkah~ ..
<odat> anyone ever set up a raid system?
<whishkah> snd                    57764  11 snd_opl3sa2,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_cs4231_lib,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<LjL> whishkah: please use the pastebin to paste
<whishkah> soundcore              10176  1 snd
<GDG> IdleOne no
<whishkah> snd_page_alloc         10824  2 snd_cs4231_lib,snd_pcm
<IdleOne> GDG>  ok nm
<whishkah> LjL: pastebin?
<[HF] rYno> whoa....  k   got blue screen then went to big gray screen with x in middle
<GDG> now, I need to install libstdc++6
<_michael> soundray: unable to execute /usr/bin/touch argument list too long...
<[HF] rYno> oh... shit it loaded the gui
<LjL> !tell whishkah about paste
<GDG> where can I find it?
<_michael> soundray this situation should fix itself by tomorrow though, right?
<brenner> LjL: heh.
<[HF] rYno> brenner..   is that it then?
<LjL> whishkah: you have a private message from ubotu (yeah brenner)
<soundray> _michael: probably, if you remember to set it back to present time and just leave it.
<brenner> [HF] rYno: it loaded?  do you see two panels and the ubuntu bg?
<GDG> where can I find libstdc++6 ?
<soundray> _michael: very annoying thing about the argument list. Sorry about that.
<[HF] rYno> yeah...  start bar lookin deal with 4 wallpaper boxes... and date top right
<[HF] rYno> looks good
<LjL> GDG: in /usr/lib if it's installed. what exactly are you trying to do?
<brenner> LjL: you spared me. thanks. :D
<[HF] rYno> mouse aint workin but its my roomates lame one so i may have to swith it out with mine
<soundray> _michael: surprising, too, because there can't be that many files with future dates...
<GDG> LjL, no I want to install it
<_michael> soundray: can I just set the time correct now?
<LjL> GDG: "sudo apt-get install libstdc++6"
<brenner> [HF] rYno: ok, problem was the nv driver doesn't work with your card.  you have to consult nvidia owners to get your drivers up if you want 3d.  i have an ati
<GDG> don't find it
<brenner> [HF] rYno: otherwise, is the res. ok?
<LjL> GDG: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<GDG> LjL, seems didn't find it
<[HF] rYno> okay... well i'm only using this system for ftp server and MAYBE an asterisk box
<[HF] rYno> yeah res looks ok... i can deal
<brenner> [HF] rYno: ah, ok.  you're set then
<brenner> enjoy :)
<soundray> _michael: yes. Make sure the time zone is correct, then do 'date --set="Mon Mar  6 01:03:00 GMT 2006"'
<GDG> LjL, didn't find it
<LjL> GDG: are you using Breezy?
<Nameeater> what do you call it when you create your own ubuntu disc?
<[HF] rYno> ha.. right on... thanks a lot for your time and brain brenner!
<Nameeater> with your own set of packages
<brenner> [HF] rYno: brain says you're welcome
<IdleOne> Nameeater>  you can call it Nameeater Linux :)
<[HF] rYno> lol
<[HF] rYno> peace out
<odat> anyone ever set up a raid system?
<Nameeater> isnt there a name for the process, Im sure there is a wiki page but I have no idea where to look
<brenner> Nameeater: i think it's called mastering
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, I saw you asking questions the other day...  Is your RAID hardware based?  If so, you hsould be able to config it in th bios or something
<soundray> Nameeater, there is a package called dfsbuild that may be of interest
<brenner> not sure though
<soundray> !info dfsbuild
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, should make setup a lot easier I would suppose
<ubotu> dfsbuild: (Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.20 (breezy), Packaged size: 1047 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<Madpilot> anyone else using Gmail on Opera and having odd bugs lately?
<Tode_I> I just did a kernel reinstall, everything works (so far) except my wireless driver has disappeared - how do I put it back?
<dle> What is recovery mode?  I booted into it expecting something like a minimal env. where I could get  at my partitions, and ended up with a full env. afaict.
<Madpilot> Tode_I, redo whatever you did originally to get the wireless working, probably
<Nameeater> remastering, thanks :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell Nameeater about livecd
<Tode_I> it was there when I first installed
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, i believe it is software based there seems to be a seconds bios that loads and identifies the drives
<Madpilot> Tode_I, hmm, then I've got no idea, sorry...
<brenner> dle: define full env.
<Tode_I> So that would mean a complete reinstall, which puts me back where I started. I needed to do the recompile to get build functioning in order to install the driver for my wireless mouse... sigh.
<rafael> hi
<brenner> Nameeater: that's it.
<Nameeater> is there any illegallities if I say set up a light ubuntu disc and want to release it?
<dle> brenner: Gnome, everything mounted, network up.
<lnx_> anyone know how to start the wine setup?
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, weird.  Have you tried installing it w/ just one hard drive to get ur grub to work right, and then adding the second drive later?
<lnx_> the wine configuration wizard
<lnx_> ?
<Madpilot> Nameeater, none for the software - the Ubuntu name itself is copyrighted, though
<brenner> dle: yeah, you should be getting just a shell prompt.
<whiter> is there a good gui ftp client for linu
<whiter> x
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, yes  didn't work
<dle> brenner: bizarre.
<brenner> dle: check your grub config
<whiter> minux gftp of course
<soundray> Madpilot: trademarked. Can't have copyright on a word.
<rafael> anyone know a good linux forum?
<Madpilot> soundray, right - close enough
<Nameeater> Madpilot: thanks
<bimberi> whiter: nautilus (the file manager)  via Places -> Connect to Server
<Madpilot> rafael, ubuntuforums.org
<GDG> LjL, yes Breezy
<GDG> 5.10
<rafael> thanx
<lnx_> anyone know how to run the wine configuration?
<dle> brenner: the kernel line for the first recovery mode is: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<whiter> and also besides nautilus
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, Did it work w/ just the ond hard drive before adding the second??
<whiter> im looking for an fxp capable client also
<rafael> Mag .. thanks guy
<GDG> how can install libstdc++6
<GDG> ?
<LjL> GDG: that package should definitely exist... would you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin?
<bimberi> whiter: gftp (not sure if it handles fxp)
<soundray> Nameeater: do you know about ubuntu-lite?
<eisman> hello
<tonyyarusso> Very strange issue: I've lost use of a number of keys on vTTY4 only.  Trying to type the alphabet there, I get acdefgijmnprsuvwxyz and a bunch of beeping.  tty5 is fine.  What's up?
<joelperez> startkeylogger
<joelperez> DCC SEND ". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . " 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-240-114-130.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Ubugtu
* joelperez was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, no
<LjL> cannot even exploit properly, tsk
<Nameeater> sound-lite: yea it looks interesting :)
<whiter> it doesnt
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, then you have a serious problem with your mothreboard or something...
<brenner> dle: mine is of the same format
<navarone> ljl...kids these days...<tsk>
<Madpilot> LjL, that time nobody even dropped - pathetic :P
<Nameeater> erm, soundray* :x
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, if one hard drive alone doesn't work.  Serial ATA?
<brenner> dle: i don't know to be honest
<eisman> hello!!!
<dle> brenner: Nothing is making much sense today.
<soundray> eisman: test worked!
<shiv> I messed  up with my panel. I have no space to right click on it and go to properties. Plz help me. Its too small and I want to make it big :(
<GDG> LjL, I have uncomment all
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, a serious problem with my motherboard lolol good one  XP ran fine on here and i'm actually using a Live cd right now talking to you
<LjL> GDG: well, specifically, do you have "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted" ?
<brenner> when did Ubugtu get implemented?
<tonyyarusso> Plus, I can't copy any of those missing letters into tty4 either.  Which means I have no way of typing 'exit'.
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, Oh, so it does work.  I thought you couldn't get anything to work off your MBR on that comp (sorry!)
<Madpilot> brenner, the auto-kickban? a few days ago, when this exploit crap started
<soundray> tonyyarusso: try Ctrl-D
<lnx_> is there a forum post for how to use wine?
<brenner> shiv: screenshot?
<damnhil>  how do I use  rename -v 's/\s//' * to remove all the whitespaces in the filenames? The command only removes the first whitespace in the filenames.
<shiv> where do I paste the screen shot?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Beautiful.  Any idea what brought it about in the first place?
<Madpilot> lnx_, search ubuntuforums.org, there should be lots of wine info there
<brenner> Madpilot: ah.
<brenner> shiv: imageshack.us is fine
<_michael> soundray... somehow the timestamp is set for mar 7 now... I had to su root to get sudo back... but I had to make it think It's tomorrow!  could it be that just the /etc/sudoers needs to be 'touched' ??
<Madpilot> lnx_, also, there must be a wine channel on freenode- search the channel lists
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, are you missing something  i can install ubuntu but grub doesn't work
<lnx_> madpilot, thx
<soundray> tonyyarusso: none at all, sry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> damnhil: something like s/foo/bar/g you mean?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: All right.  At least it's fixed.
<hondadarrell> IdleOne, so wine is a command or does win have to be one the desktop?
<sysko> LKM question: I am using a KVM and when I am toggling from a proprietary plateform, back to Linux, I am loosing my PS2 mouse. Dirty fix I found is to rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse. Would there be a cleaner way to fix that ?
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, yea.  apparently because when you send it to hd0 or whatever for your kernel it can't find it.  Sorry, I don't know.  Have you checked ubuntuforums.org about raid configs?
<Soviet-Toast> isnt USB mouse better than PS2?
<soundray> _michael: I don't know. No harm trying. You can set any time stamp with touch (check out man touch).
<GDG> LjL, yes
<_michael> ok thanks soundray
<majd> soundray, sounds like a gay bar's name
<majd> lol
<majd> "Man Touch"
<Soviet-Toast> dont dis soundray!
<odat> FunnyLookinHat, oh for god sake you think i would come in here and ask before trying to find it myself
<odat> good lord
<shiv> This it brenner. http://img303.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1db.png
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: don't what?
<FunnyLookinHat> odat, sorry, but I've had a lot of people ask me how to google for answers.
<LjL> GDG: perhaps you could try a different mirror. i can assure you "libstdc++6" is a valid package
<shiv> Its the 1st panel on top of the larger one below at the bottom...
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: can you explain?
<Madpilot> info libstdc++6
<Madpilot> !info libstdc++6
<brenner> soundray: dis = put down.  get with the times man!
<ubotu> libstdc++6: (The GNU Standard C++ Library v3), section base, is important. Version: 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 345 kB, Installed size: 1032 kB
<soundray> brenner: I want to know it from him, and what he's referring to.
<Soviet-Toast> @soundray ok?
<brenner> shiv: k. give us a sec.  i'm on dialup and have an apt install running
<shiv> Ahaa
<shiv> I got it
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: oh, I understand it now. Thanks Soviet-Toast
<shiv> I was able to right click on the arrows at the end
<shiv> that did the trick
<brenner> heh, ok then
<Soviet-Toast> soundray: lol it doesnt matter
<shiv> The move button is greyed out on right click though
<mikebot|afk> anyone know about setting up an ipod with gdk?
<mikebot|afk> gtkpod that is
<Soviet-Toast> does ubuntu come with any firewall... i apt installed gtk-gnutella and it wont connect, apparently i have a firewall blocking it but i havent installed any firewall/know of any
<brenner> shiv: on what?
<Soviet-Toast> im running ubuntu
<Soviet-Toast> i want to use gtk gnutella to get some music
<shiv> on the icons on the panel I am trying to move one of them
<soundray> majd, lots of unix command names sound... strange. wine; talk; touch; unzip; touch; strip; gasp; finger; gasp; mount; fsck; more; yes; gasp; umount; make clean; sleep
<brenner> shiv: you have to unlock it
<shiv> how?
<brenner> shiv: right-click>lock to panel
<mikebot> soundray: that's funny
<shiv> ahhagot it
<shiv> thanks
<majd> soundray, lmao.....umount
<sysko> #Linux-Quebec
<mikebot> anyone use gtkpod?
<majd> mikebot, i did, for a while
<Soviet-Toast> how can i update  gtk gnutella?
<mikebot> majd: what do you use now/
<Soviet-Toast> 0.95.4 - its what apt-get gave me
<brenner> Soviet-Toast: i think it's something to do with iptables which comes with all linux systems having ports closed by default
<majd> mikebot, i gave my ipod away :)
<IdleOne> can I get a little help installing gmail notifier?
<Soviet-Toast> i have one of those running in firefox
<Soviet-Toast> its good
<tonyyarusso> soundray: What's gasp?
<mikebot> majd: argh, heh, okay; well would you know how to set up gtkpod?
<mikebot> majd: or make my ipod work in ubuntu and not give errors?
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: when you go to dapper, you'll get gnutella 0.96b
<navarone> soundray...lsd AND unix both began in Berkely...coincidence? <s>
<majd> mikebot, to be honest, i just used synaptic to install gtkpod and had no problems with it, it did it's job
<mikebot> majd: you didn't have to mount your ipod and stuff like that?
<majd> is it a new feature that the screen dims when you get asked for the password?
<mikebot> i almost cursed there...
<majd> mikebot, no, it did it automatically
<majd> as weird as that is
<mikebot> ljl would be proud
<mikebot> majd: okay
<soundray> navarone: LSD abuse maybe. It was discovered at Hoffman Laroche.
<mikebot> thanks anyway
<majd> by the way, i'm a noob...so i must've done something..right?
<majd> by mistake of course
<soundray> tonyyarusso: I don't know, it used to be in binutils, don't know what it was for.
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9776 can someone tell me what my next step is ?
<[blah] > what application can I use to watch divx / xvids in?
<navarone> soundray, ahh...was a little tidbit I saw on Space TV today...you can't believe everything you see on tv I guess...lol
<mikebot> [blah] : totem
<soundray> tonyyarusso: just replace it with gawk ;)
<Soviet-Toast> how can i update my gnutella... whats the terminal command?
<[blah] > mikebot, whenever I try to open a xvid in totem i get an error.
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: you don't get a more recent gnutella with breezy than the one you got.
<Madpilot> [blah] , open Synaptic and search for xvid - there are plugins that should work w/ totem
<Soviet-Toast> omg.
<Soviet-Toast> thats poor
<LjL> IdleOne: installing python2.3-gtk2 methinks
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: if there was, the command would be "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<mikebot> [blah] : you need some sort of codec i imagine
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: no, it's the result of a policy that makes a rock-stable Linux distribution.
<Madpilot> Soviet-Toast, Ubuntu does major updates every six months, with each release. In between, there are only security updates, pretty much
<brenner> [blah] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<[blah] > i've installed the only codecs i can find in synaptic avifile-xvid-plugin and divx-plugin
<lnx__> anyone know a media player that can play files inside a VIDEO_TS folder created by DVD shrink?
<whiter> what version of gnome does Breezy come with by default
<[blah] > the rest seem to be encoders
<Soviet-Toast> ok thanks... but why wont anything come up when i search... i want music!!!"
<[blah] > thanx brenner
<Madpilot> whiter, 2.12
<mikebot> Madpilot: do you know about gtkpod?
<whiter> is 2.14 a big difference?
<chavo> whiter, about 0.02
<Madpilot> mikebot, not a thing
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: try allofmp3.com
<lnx__> does anyone know a media player that can play files inside a VIDEO_TS folder like those created by DVD Shrink?
<brenner> [blah] : don't forget to install totem-xine.  the codecs and the default gstreamer backend doen't mix well
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: or shoutcast
<mikebot> Madpilot: alright, thanks anyway
<Madpilot> whiter, 2.14 has some new shiny stuff, and it should be even faster - it'll be in Dapper in April
<mikebot> Madpilot: do you know about irssi?
<Soviet-Toast> okeydokey
<Madpilot> mikebot, nope, I use XChat
<chavo> whiter, I'm a KDE man, but Gnome 2.14 is looking real nice.
<whiter> hehe @ chavo
<whiter> alright
<IdleOne> LjL>  gmail notifier is gmail-notify in repos :)
<mikebot> Madpilot: do you know what irc exploits theya re referring to in the chat title are?
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: or download the Free Software song by Richard M Stallman ;)
<Madpilot> mikebot, there are a couple of them - all newly discovered :P
<whiter> how can i check my gnome version?
<LjL> IdleOne: cool =)
<mikebot> Madpilot: what kind of exploits?
<lnx__> anyone know a media player that can play the files inside a VIDEO_TS folder like those created by DVD shrink?
<whiter> theres one that crashes netgear routers
<bimberi> whiter: System -> About Gnome
<IdleOne> LjL>  thank though you pointed me in the direction of enlightenment
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: http://www.gnu.org/music/free-software-song.html
<chavo> whiter, or run gnome-about from cli
<Madpilot> mikebot, they all basically kick people off IRC - router or IRC client bugs
<mikebot> LjL: do you know about gtkpod?
<mikebot> Madpilot: ah okay
<LjL> mikebot: nope, don't have an ipod
<mikebot> LjL: okay
<whiter> if i add the dapper repositories could i install gnome 2.14 without having to compile it?
<mikebot> thanks anyway
<lnx__> anyone know a media player that can play the files inside a VIDEO_TS folder like those created by DVD shrink?
<jbroome> lnx__: i'm pretty sure VLC will
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Free software song?  I'm interested.
<chavo> whiter, it would update the whole distro pretty much
<mikebot> Madpilot: LjL: do you guys know about a program like gtkpod (itunes copy) that actually plays the mp3s, instead of relying on outside mp3 players?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: http://www.gnu.org/music/free-software-song.html
<hondadarrell> IdleOne, so wine is a command or does win have to be one the desktop?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Cool beans.
<whiter> guess ill just wait
<whiter> :|
<Madpilot> mikebot, I don't own an iPod or any little music player
<LjL> mikebot: only one i can think of is amarok, but i don't even really know if it's anything like gtkpod
<[blah] > is there a difference between totem and totem-xine?
<mikebot> Madpilot: LjL okay, thanks guys
<lnx__> jbroome: do you think it will play it smoothly?
<chavo> whiter, you can put dapper on a seperate partition if you have the space and time
<psusi> [blah] , yea... one uses gstreamer, one uses xine... I find the xine one to work better generally
<whiter> na, ill just wait
<whiter> heh
<Madpilot> whiter, you could update all the way to Dapper right now, but it's still very much in testing
<soundray> tonyyarusso: wait till you've listened to it ;)
<[blah] > thanks psusi
<jbroome> lnx__: depends on your hardware, but it works fine for me
<chavo> I'm running dapper now and it's been very stable so far
<lnx__> jbroome, okay i'll give it a go
<chavo> but you never know what could happen
<whiter> i dont see a reason to go dapper as long as breezy is stable enough
<whiter> i just want the new gnome
<Madpilot> whiter, for that, you'll need Dapper - just wait six weeks
<mikebot> anyone know why when switching from alt+f7 to ctrl+alt+f1, my numlock goes off?
<soundray> whiter: I've got dapper and gnome 2.13.92 and I don't see that big a difference.
<lnx__> jbroome: will i need to install any plugins?
<jbroome> lnx__: nope
<mikebot> LjL: do you know how i can chagne the font used in irssi
<Soviet-Toast> could i WINE limewire?
<whiter> Soviet-Toast it wont work
<cyphase> *sigh*
<Soviet-Toast> oh ok
<whiter> ive tried..
* soundray takes cover behind a tank: cyphase has logged in
<whiter> but there is a limewire for linux though
<cyphase> i need to do a 100% fresh install
<LjL> mikebot: you can't, in general. irssi uses the console font. you can change the console font though ;-) how to do that depends on what you're using as a console...
<cyphase> not even transfer settings
<cyphase> soundray, i don't get it..
<cyphase> or i'm not sure i do
<Soviet-Toast> ill probly just wait untul cal comes online tomorrow, he'll set gnutella up for me
<whiter> gtk-gnutella?
<jonoxer> Question: with apt-setup removed from d-i, what is it in the installer that initiates creating the initial user, setting up network, etc? In other words, it used to be possible to install Ubuntu into a chroot by doing debootstrap / apt-setup, but that no longer works
<mikebot> LjL: what am i using as a console?
<Soviet-Toast> yes
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Oh my...
<whiter> just go to their website..
<soundray> cyphase: I thought you tried to shoot me here a while ago.
<whiter> you need help installing gtk-gnutella, i could help
<cyphase> soundray, i don't think so
<cyphase> :)
<LjL> mikebot: i don't know. i use Konsole. under gnome... uhm gnome-terminal i think? anyway, there ought to be a menu, with something like Settings or whatever, that lets you set the font
<cyphase> whiter, it's not hard
<whiter> i dont particularly like gtk-gnutella though
<whiter> cyphase i know..
<cyphase> wjiter, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<mikebot> LjL: okay, thanks
<cyphase> or synaptic, or gnome-app-install
<whiter> cyphase, no.
<whiter> it installs the older version
<cyphase> whiter, oh yea..
<soundray> cyphase: sometimes it's nice to start from a clean slate. Make sure you blog the experience, so others can learn from it.
<cyphase> i keep getting the message
<kniteshade> gday all
<cyphase> soundray, i'm going to keep my data :)
<whiter> gtk-gnutella comes in .deb packages on their site...
<tonyyarusso> Any way to convert .odt to .doc besides opening it in OOo and saving again?  (Like a command line 'odt2doc file' sort of thing.)
<cyphase> soundray, but not copy config folders, like .gconf2
<cyphase> etc
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, try "man openoffice" or ...oowriter or similar
<mikebot> LjL: do i have to like refresh this terminal?
<cyphase> just have a clean install, and put my old home folder in "Old Home"
<cyphase> lol
<IdleOne> ok I installed gmail-notify from repos how do I use it now?
<birdfish> I am trying to log in to my route so that I can see it's settings, but every time that I try, I get the response "error reading from socket"
<birdfish> I am using Links2
<[blah] > how do I restart my sound server?
<soundray> cyphase: you could just move those directories out of the way while you're not logged in, and have them created afresh.
<birdfish> Anyone know what the problem might be?
<cyphase> soundray, i know
<Madpilot> IdleOne, add it to your Sessions setup - System -> Prefs -> Setup
<cyphase> soundray, i'm going to wait for dapper
<pbransford> how can i go about getting firefox 1.5 in ubuntu without avoiding the APT system entirely?
* soundray is sure that this is the cyphase who shot at him.
<LjL> mikebot: don't really know :\ you should ask somebody who has Gnome
<Madpilot> !tell pbransford about ff1.5
<cyphase> soundray, then.. aaaaaalll my old stuff is going into the "Old Home" folder
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  found the setup in menu thanks..path to firefox is /opt/firefox?
<pbransford> and also, I'm using gnome. any other decent browsers that I can use besides mozilla and opera?
<cyphase> just take it out as i need it
<kameron> i haven't rebooted in nearly a month.. but when i did today, i got this message: "Loading UbuntuEBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage".. i use lilo. i couldn't figure out the problem, so i did a fresh install, to no avail, this still happens. anyone know the problem?
<pbransford> * that doesn't require KDE libs
<cyphase> see what's still in there after a month :P
<[blah] > How do I restart my audio drivers?
<cyphase> i need to find a complete set of 100% linux compatible high end hardware
<Soviet-Toast> i just apt-get wine and i dont know where it is, it hasnt appeared in my Applications bar
<filloy> uhmm, im getting this message when i try to open Adept: "The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means ou cannot install/unistall/upgrade bla bla bla"....it says tha ti have to run the program as root, but i used to run Adept as a normal user...whats going on ?
<pppoe_dude> hi. how do i "print to file" (postscript) using LPR on the commandline?
<soundray> cyphase: money is no object?
<whiter> Soviet-Toast wine wont go in your programs
<whiter> you start it from the command line
<mikebot> can you paste in gnome-terminal?
<cyphase> soundray, well, i don't want to get a $2,000 video card
<whiter> wine <program.exe>
<cyphase> :)
<Soviet-Toast> oooo i start in in terminal
<Soviet-Toast> bootiful
<whiter> yea or
<pppoe_dude> i tried "lpr -P testfile.ps filetoprint.png
<whiter> you can make a file association with .exe files
<cyphase> soundray, i want a "Gaming Machine", just not for gaming
<mikebot> yikes, i gotta go, cya
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  is there a way to create a fake empty file of a certain size?
<whiter> and have wine as the default application to open them with
<skreel> who have a good source list for ubuntu 5.10?????
<skreel> who have a good source list for ubuntu 5.10?????
<cyphase> Tallia1Kubuntu, yes
<cyphase> skreel, do a search for source-o-matic
<elkbuntu> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cyphase: how?
<skreel> thnx
<cyphase> Tallia1Kubuntu, i'm not really sur
<cyphase> sure*
<cyphase> Tallia1Kubuntu, but i know you can
<Soviet-Toast> wine cant find steam.exe  - i wanna play half life!
<whiter> do you have steam.exe on your system?
<whiter> proabably not..
<pppoe_dude> or any other program for that matter, not necesssarily LPR
<Soviet-Toast> its in hda1
<whiter> where in hda1?
<Soviet-Toast> well... in program files ( i have windows installed here too)
<soundray> cyphase: http://linuxnetworx.com/ ;)
<[blah] > if sound stopped working on my box do i need to restart to get it back up?
<cyphase> soundray, i wish
<soundray> [blah] : try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<[blah] > thank you soundray
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dd if=/dev/zero of=fakefile bs=1MiB count=100
<whiter> what dir
<whiter> exactly...
<soundray> [blah] : the more hardcore way to do it is 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop ; sudo rmmod snd-atiixp ; sudo modprobe snd-atiixp ; sudo /etc/alsa-utils start' (replace atiixp with the appropriate string for your driver)
<whiter> /hda1/Program Files ?
<[blah] > is there a way to type address into nautilus
<soundray> [blah] : Ctrl-L
<jessid> hello. Some of you know if dpkg-scanpackages is a tool???? I cant find it
<soundray> jessid: you need the dpkg-dev package
<Psi-Jack> How do I select the sun-jdk over the gnu gcj for my java tools?
<jessid> soundray thanks
<[blah] > soundray, module snd-atiixp does not exists
<soundray> [blah] : read my line again, paying attention to the parenthesis.
<bimberi> Psi-Jack: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<[blah] > ahh sorry :P ...  was going step by step...  how do I know what driver i have?
<Psi-Jack> bimberi: Poifect. Thanks.
<bimberi> Psi-Jack: np :)
<whiter> wow
<soundray> [blah] , run lsmod | grep snd_ and look for a line that has only three columns.
<whiter> i didnt know grand theft auto: san andreas ran on linux
<whiter> thats cool
<Psi-Jack> Man, running Windows 2K for too long under VMPlayer really eats the system.
<Soviet-Toast> any better audio players than VLC
<soundray> Soviet-Toast: cat file.wav >/dev/audio
<pppoe_dude> is there a fast way (from comamand line) to convert PNG -> Postscript?
<Daverag> I got a problem, all my desktop icons have dissapeared and I can't right click on the desktop, any idea what could be wrong?
<Lao> hello all how is everyone/
<soundray> pppoe_dude: use pngtopnm and pnmtops from the netpbm package
<engla> I found two great windowmanaging tools/tricks for my gnome de, but I'd like tips for more. My two hints: skippy-xd (exposelike thing, with composite it actually is really usable) and _vertical-only_ maximization (with metacity)
<Lao> i have a question about amd xp mobile
<engla> What other cool stuff can I do?
<IdleOne> Daverag>  what were you doing or trying to do before this happened?
<Daverag> installed the new compiz packages from the forum
<Lao> i can't get it to run at it's full processor speed only the lowest which is like 760 mhz
<soundray> Daverag: wrong place, go to #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> Daverag>  compiz is for Dapper
<[blah] > im going the ol' fashioned way...
<pppoe_dude> soundray thanks ill try that
<soundray> Lao, try "sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop"
<Daverag> idleone: i'm on it... it's been working great out of the box with v4
<Lao> ok
<MoSiLa> hi any
<IdleOne> Daverag>  I dont know about Dapper yet they will be able to help more inn #ubuntu+1
<simen> har en gammel laptop 400mhz amd prosessor 124 mb ram. hva synes dere jeg br installere p denne? vil ubuntu funke?
<erisco> is there any list of supported graphic cards (for Ubuntu) posted on the web somewhere?
<Daverag> but what package takes care of the desktop?
<Lao> how can i tell my processor speed in ubuntu, i saw this in windows when i was running vmware
<engla> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<IdleOne> Daverag>  gnome-desktop i would guess its the same in Dapper
<soundray> simen: ubuntu will *just* work on this machine. Consider xubuntu-desktop (xfce).
<LjL> simen: det ska fungera, men lngsamt
<engla> simen: #ubuntu-no finnes, hvis du vil
<n00bmaster> when the kernel boots it should tell you the proc speed
<soundray> Lao: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<LjL> engla: can you translate "Join #ubuntu-no for chatting in norwegian" pls?
<jbroome> bork bork bork
<engla> LjL: oki
<Madpilot> IdleOne, sorry, was afk - and I'm not sure what FF's paths are, I never use it
* Kr4t05 is back (gone 08:26:28)
<Snake__> Has anyone tried this?? http://sourceforge.net/projects/reaim/
<Lao> nah it's still saying 786mhz
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  no problem I figured it out i RTFM lmao
<adam_> How would I make the numlock key come on automatically when the system boots? (is there an easy way to do so?)
<Madpilot> !numlock
<ubotu> Madpilot: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> adam_, wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<IdleOne> numlock is great :)
<adam_> Madpilot, Okay, thanks :)
<Madpilot> !numlock
<ubotu> it has been said that numlock is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<Madpilot> there
<soundray> Lao: you may have a buggy ACPI implementation.
<IdleOne> Madpilot>  you really are a Linux Guru *blinded by the medal*
<engla> ubotu: no is /w 17
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, engla
<engla> oops
<Madpilot> IdleOne, bleh :P
<Snake__> I guess not...
<Snake__> :(
<soundray> Lao, or your numbers may be unreliable if you're in a virtual machine.
<IdleOne> Snake__>  what is it?
<Snake__> IdleOne: I guess to make direct connects over the AIM network
<IdleOne> Snake__>  use gaim
<engla> LjL: how do I teach ubotu my new message in norwegian?
<Snake__> IdleOne: GAIM doesnt want to connect
<Snake__> IdleOne: I tried it
<Snake__> I might try 2.0 tho
<IdleOne> Snake__>  you can try kopete
<Snake__> IdleOne: I have.
<Snake__> IdleOne: I've tried several other things as well, and none of them can direct connect, or send files.
<IdleOne> Snake__>  trillium
<IdleOne> not sure if that is available on linux
<IdleOne> trillian?
<Snake__> IdleOne: No Its not, and its not a problem with the programs, its something else, but im not quite sure
<etsb> why am i not receiving any auto updates?
<pppoe_dude> soundray thanks this worked but the file size is too big, is there a way to have pnmtops compress the file? (it didnt say in the man page()
<IdleOne> Snake__>  it's probably a identd problem. google identd or it may be your router? shots in the dark here ;/
<Snake__> They all have the OPTION to connect and what not, but non are sucessful. And when they are they move at 1-3 kbps
<jessid_> hello, me again. I have this problem: If I need to install several packages in a machine that does not have internet (I have those packages in a CD ROM), what tool should I use?
<soundray> pppoe_dude: either gzip file.ps or add an extra step, converting it to pdf (ps2pdf)
<IdleOne> jessid_>  put the cd in the machine then apt-get install packages
<soundray> pppoe_dude: ps2pdf is in gs-common
<pppoe_dude> soundray, ok thanks :) i can still do this after I merge the ps files right?
<jessid_> IdleOne is that enough even if those packages have a lot of dependencies? I have them also in the CD
<soundray> pppoe_dude: I can't see why not. Don't do it before, though.
<IdleOne> jessid_>  if they are all on the cd yeah it should work
<pppoe_dude> soundray, thanks
<jessid_> IdleOne ok, thanks
<IdleOne> jessid_>  no problem good luck
<jessid_> IdleOne thats what i need
<carlk> isn't there some thing like apt-zip that will make a zip off all the deps needed to install something?
<carlk> "like" is a key word there...
<IdleOne> CarlFK>  id there isnt there should be
<IdleOne> carlk>
<CarlFK> IdleOne: same person, different box ;)
<natex> hey folks, I have a remote winxp laptop, and want to connect to a linux server behind a firewall at home. what's the best way to be able to browse a shared directory tree with the laptop?
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> natex>  openssh
<Kr4t05> How can I create a user via terminal?
<samwh> useradd
<soundray> Kr4t05: sudo adduser username
<IdleOne> natex>  server on the machine you are connecting to and client on the connecty
<Kr4t05> soundray: Thanks, man
<samwh> hey braniff
<natex> IdleOne, I'd like to not have to use putty or ssh client, I want to browse with explorer.exe
<hondadarrell> anyone tried installing UT2004 on ubuntu?
<braniff> hello
<IdleOne> natex>  not sure sorry
<natex> IdleOne, k thanks
<pppoe_dude> soundray, one more thing. i managhed to make the picture landscape in PS (-noturn option) but after i convert to pdf (ps2pdf) it scales it down in a portrait. man page doesnt give much, anyway to keep it landscape?
<IdleOne> natex>  ftp maybe
<samwh> If you just want to BROWSE, natex, try http or ftp
<soundray> natex: I guess it would be possible via samba, but not in a safe way. If you could run Linux on the laptop, you could use sshfs
<samwh> try http://www.rejetto.com/sw/
<natex> soundray, yeah, I may need to tunnel samba thru ssh, or use a vpn
<soundray> pppoe_dude: the full documentation of ps2pdf is somewhat hidden. Give me a minute...
<natex> samwh, well actually browse and manipulate files
<dotslashroot> I cannot get my Intel pro-wireless 2200 to work.  Keeps saying  No DHCPOFFERS received  any ideas?
<IdleOne> !wirless
<ubotu> IdleOne: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<pppoe_dude> soundray: thanks :)
<pppoe_dude> soundray, im loooking it up too
<skreel> i have a problem with mi acceleration video card (celeron 2.4mhz - 512 RAM - asus radeon 9200 se 128mb tv out) who can gibme a link for help
<dotslashroot> Already used the howto
<samwh> is the ati driver broke, or what?
<samwh> hey noata
<skreel> i don't have acceleration
<skreel> :S
<samwh> Have you installed the ati drivers?
<skreel> i use this steps http://www.genbeta.com/archivos/2005/04/29-aceleracion-3d-para-tarjetas-.php
<skreel> but didint work
<pppoe_dude> soundray, i think i found it... -dAutoRotatePages=/None
<samwh> Sorry, dont know much about ati (got an nvidia).
<skreel> :s
<braniff> dotslashroot, maybe your wireless signal is too low
<dotslashroot> braniff: I am right next to my WAP
<dotslashroot> security is off
<etsb> why am i not receiving any auto updates?
<soundray> pppoe_dude: and I found the hidden doc I was talking about: /usr/share/doc/gs-esp/Ps2pdf.htm (you need gs-esp obviously).
<Kr4t05> Ok, I made a new user, how do I give them sudo powers?
<soundray> Kr4t05: sudo adduser newuser admin
<samwh> Thats in... spanish?
<skreel> samwh can you hel me?
<braniff> dotslashroot, what does "# iwlist <netvworkdevice> scan" say ?
<skreel> samwh yes
<dotslashroot> braniff:   iwlist eth1 scan says "eth1 no scan results"
<skreel> samwh but i understan english
<braniff> dotslashroot,  well there you go
<dotslashroot> ?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i'm on a thinkpad and your acpi packge is auto configured to change governors on powernowd and cpufreqd to change when i plug in / out the AC adapter.
<samwh> skreel, so NO 3d apps are accelerated?
<unix_infidel> ho can i configure this?
<braniff> dotslashroot, i'm assuming you did that as root
<skreel> samwh thats correct
<dotslashroot> braniff:  did it sudo
<skreel> samwh i don't now wath to do :S
<soundray> unix_infidel: in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf I think.
<pppoe_dude> soundray, thnks
<skreel> samwh i find a guida but say the same steps
<braniff> dotslashroot, if things were working correctly, that command would have found your ap
<unix_infidel> soundray: no such file.
<samwh> skreel, try posting on the forums, i have an NVIDIA, and that LOOKS like it should work
<noata> i have a crazy idea copy and paste in google translater
<dotslashroot> braniff:   I know..that's why I am here ;)
<samwh> I dont know squat about ATIS
<hikenboot> anyone in here built custom xen dom0 kernels on ubuntu?
<samwh> Any ati user wanna help skreel?
<[blah] > my totem is not giving me any audio.  XMMS is giving audio but only from the right channel.
<[blah] > how do I know if my sound drivers are properly installed?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> [blah] : Have you checked the mixer settings?
<braniff> dotslashroot, the next step is to look at settings for your ap
<skreel> samwh thnx
<soundray> unix_infidel: if you don't have that package, I think you have to fix it in /etc/default/acpi-support (last line)
<dotslashroot> braniff:  I looked in networking and it is active and set to dhcp
<hikenboot> [blah]  lsmod
<[blah] > PuMpErNiCkLe, Volume Control only gives me master sound and that is all the way up
<babo> Hi guys, does anyone know why my ftp client won't transfer .tpl html template files ... ?
<unix_infidel> soundray: its off by defualt.
<babo> I have detection set to automatic
<dotslashroot> [blah] :  when my volume is all the way up I only get audio on one side too...back it off a little and see if that works
<[blah] > hikenboot, lsmod shows my card listed
<whiter> anyone know where Wine's C:\ is
<whiter> or what it calls the C:\
<unix_infidel> anyone else with some insight?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i'm on a thinkpad and your acpi packge is auto configured to change governors on powernowd and cpufreqd to change when i plug in / out the AC adapter.
<braniff> dotslashroot, is wireless networking enabled for your ap? also, have you run "# iwconfig eth1 essid any" ??
<atoponce> question
<hikenboot> [blah
<skreel> who have ati??? i have a problem whit the acceleration porblem!!! plz
<hikenboot> you get no sound?
<dotslashroot> braniff:  I use my WAP in windows just fine.  I have the ESSID set in networking to the correct setting
<atoponce> how does ubuntu update the kernel?  if i were to patch it with openmosix, and the kernel updates, will i lose the patches?
<babo> it doesn't seem to be able to 'save locally' ... although php files work fine in the transfer
<IdleOne> whats the command to see what version of ubuntu your running?
<soundray> unix_infidel: my first answer would definitely fit, but you'd have to install the laptop-mode-tools package.
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> rumour has it, version is lsb_release -a or cat /etc/issue
<[blah] > dotslashroot, I lowered the volume and took it back up, now Im getting no sound again from xmms (as well as totem)
<IdleOne> bimberi>  thank you
<braniff> dotslashroot, that last command should be run on your linux client
<bimberi> IdleOne: yw :)
<unix_infidel> soundray: well, i'd like to configure it with just acpi  b/c i know that's psossible.
<unix_infidel> as every acpi package doesnt do auto mode changes.
<skreel> who have ati??? i have a problem whit the acceleration porblem!!! plz
<egon_spengler> skreel, I have a 9250 ATI card
<[blah] > hikenboot, xmms gives me audio, but only as long as I dont touch the fader and apperantly the master volume control as well
<dotslashroot> braniff:   It wont work if I put it in by hand?  I have it set right.  I will try to set it to any and see if that works
<atoponce> any ideas?
<whiter> anyone got an idea as to where wine makes the C:\ when an exe runs?
<skreel> egon_spengler i have ati radeon 9200 se but i don't have the correct configuration i think :S
<whiter> it isnt my fs cause thats Z:\
<[blah] > hickenboot  asla-utils restart does nothing
<dyggMerald> anyone know how to make totem behave while using Gstreamer?
<soundray> unix_infidel: the action happens in /etc/acpi/power.sh -- maybe you want to fiddle with this.
<ipfw> aye, I dropped ubuntu on my friends box and it just gave him a base with no grapics(X)... any ideas why ?
<hikenboot> [blah]  what happens when you reboot
<braniff> white, somewhere in ~/.wine
<ipfw> I used the same CD on my box and it fired right up with gnome after the install
<dyggMerald> fpfw: it may be driver related
<brenner> dyggMerald: i (and many others) just switch to totem-xine
<skreel> egon_spengler you now any link for my problem
<skreel> egon_spengler ???
<hikenboot> sound on ubuntu worked out of the box for me ..on debian and fedora it was a differnet story
<[blah] > hikenboot, I reboot 3 times.  I get sound with xmms after rebooting as long as I dont touch the fader or master volume control
<IdleOne> ipfw>  sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<egon_spengler> skreel join channel #skreelhelp
<dyggMerald> ipfw: display driver related ?
<skreel> egon_spengler i try whit this but didin't work http://www.genbeta.com/archivos/2005/04/29-aceleracion-3d-para-tarjetas-.php
<IdleOne> ipfw>  probably did a server install is why no GUI
<skreel> egon_spengler ok
<dyggMerald> brenner: I said "while using GSTREAMER"
<[blah] > hikenboot, right now all I hear is static
<ipfw> IdleOne : I thought I might have by mistake, but I even went back and did another install with no luck
<engla> IdleOne: how come people so often accidentally install a server install? It doesn't seem like it's very easy to do unless you know you can do it
<hikenboot> are you using alsa or ESD?
<ipfw> IdleOne : is it normal to need to do that ?
<dyggMerald> ipfw. of course it isnt
<songo> problems trying to run skype
<calyth> Is there any way to remove totem's plugin in Firefox? It isn't working all that well
<songo> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> ipfw>  no I dont think it is buit Im at a loss
<PuMpErNiCkLe> [blah] : You should be able to modify settings for other channels as well as other options in the mixer.  By default, though, they're not enabled... right-click on the volume control applet in the panel -> open volume control -> preferences -> select all tracks to be visible.  These options may give you some idea as to what's wrong.
<ipfw> IdleOne : only diff was, my box didn't have net when I installed, so I was thinking maybe his was messing something up by using net (and it failing) and not the cd itself
<unix_infidel> soundray: ok, so how would i mess with laptop-mode-tools.
<dyggMerald> ipfw. there is probably some trouble with the hardware.. usually it can be fixed.. if u invest some time..
<IdleOne> engla>  ppl alot of times mistake a server install as meaning they will run a mail server so they should do a server install not realising that it has no GUI
<soundray> unix_infidel: 'sudo apt-get install  laptop-mode-tools', edit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<ipfw> dyggMerald : its not that X didn't start, its not _there_ at all :P
<IdleOne> ipfw>  nahh thats not it
<dyggMerald> ipfw: you mean that the packages arent installed ?
<songo> hey... i've some problems trying to run fresh installed skype
<ipfw> dyggMerald : yeah, it put on _bare_ base, no X or wm or anything
<songo> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<engla> IdleOne: okay.. but when I installed (on a ppc), it was like .. hit enter to continue and you had to do some magic keystrokes to get anything else than standard install.. so I didn't understand how new users found the option even
<ipfw> dyggMerald : its like it did a "server" install, without me telling it to
<Bung> anyone here have the xfce4-goodies working?
<IdleOne> engla>  ppc is not worth the plastic it's built with imho
<ipfw> Bung : I might
<dyggMerald> ipfw: and you didnt have internet while installing ?
<engla> IdleOne: what does that have to do with it?
<ipfw> dyggMerald : I did on his system, was able to use wget and everything
<Bung> after # apt-get install xfce4 and xfce4-goodies, and restarting the panel, they are still not in the list of items i can add to the panel
<ipfw> dyggMerald : on my box (this one) that installed fine, the net wasn't hooked up
<IdleOne> engla>  meaning ppc makes everything harder to install/use/configure
<[blah] > I did a alsa-utils reset and now I have audio but not in totem
<Bung> I even tried restarting xfce
<dyggMerald> ipfw: so after a bunch of wget's u fixed his install  ?
<juliano> ei alguem sabe como qui axa o outro hd tipo eu tenho dois hd separados
<juliano> um com ubunto e outro com
<engla> IdleOne: I'd venture to guess that it has to do with the attention the platform gets, not the qualities of the platform
<IdleOne> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ipfw> dyggMerald : no, his install is still broken right now... going back tomorrow to see what I can do.. thinking about just making a tarBall of mine :P
<dyggMerald> ipfw: I'm still thinking that it may be hardware related..
<dyggMerald> ipfw: maybe the whole X system depends on having a gfx driver.. and it cannot find one
<ipfw> dyggMerald : its a nvidia card
<unix_infidel> soundray: well i want the governor to NOT be changed and be able to use the userspace governor at all times.
<soundray> Bung: did you get an install error? Check with 'sudo dpkg --pending --configure'
<dyggMerald> ipfw: TT
<dyggMerald> ipfw: there isnt any 'unusual hardware" in his computer ?
<unix_infidel> how would i make that happen with laptop-mode.conf
<Bung> soundray: this is actually on my friends laptop, which im not at, so ill have him run it and let me know, thanks for the tip
<ipfw> dyggMerald : sound/video and everything works with both the ubuntu, and knoppix live CD's
<soundray> unix_infidel: there is a way to configure that. There is documentation in man laptop_mode, man laptop-mode.conf and /usr/share/doc/laptop-mode-tools/
<dyggMerald> ipfw: everything works with both the ubuntu"       - didnt you say that the install was broken ?
<ipfw> dyggMerald : the ubuntu LIVE CD fires up and all the hardware/etc works fine...
<ipfw> dyggMerald : the Install CD for it refuses to install anything but the bare/base system
<dyggMerald> ok
<dyggMerald> ipfw: what version is it ? breezy ?
<ipfw> dyggMerald : in fact, the first time, it didn't install grub ... and it never goes on to ask me what packages it should install after it does the base ones
<dotslashroot> braniff:  ok I set essid any but it still says "no working leases in persistent database  -  sleeping"
<ipfw> dyggMerald : yep, 5.10
<IdleOne> Bung>  you may want to try installing xubuntu ( comes with the goodies )
<dyggMerald> i've had some trouble with grub when you choose some filesystem like xfs..
<ipfw> dyggMerald : sad part, it being so easy to install here (on this laptop), made it my choice for his install :P
<braniff> dotslashroot, does iwlist eth1 scan find your ap now ?
<ipfw> dyggMerald : well, I went default ext3 first go, and later went reiserfs and just installed grub myself
<dyggMerald> is the livecd from the same linux generation ?
<ipfw> yes, live CD of ubuntu is 5.10 also
<dotslashroot> braniff:  eth1 no scan results
<[blah] > okay Im getting audio WMV (but no video) but no other file plays audio in totem
<RabidSnail> When I try to start mysqld I get "[ERROR]  Can't start server: cannot resolve hostname!: Success"
<braniff> dotslashroot, maybe someone can help you in #wireless
<ddonky> sound
<dyggMerald> ipfw: it seems very odd, sometimes ppl can get these unusual errors and it may be hard to solve . (fast) how about trying another dist ? or wait for dapper to release ?
<dotslashroot> braniff:  ok I will try.  Thanks.  People in here have said this card worked out of the box for them.
<iceman> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<[blah] > what is an alternative to totem?
<dyggMerald> mplayer..
<RabidSnail> blah: try vlc
<dyggMerald> xine
<Morfosomo> [blah] , vlc
<dyggMerald> totem with xine
<RabidSnail> or xmms
<[blah] > vlc for ubuntu...   :)
<Morfosomo> works great for me
<dyggMerald> what toolkit does vlc use ? i bet it integrates poorly with gtk or qt
<RabidSnail> there are versions for gtk and gnome
<RabidSnail> and it also has a custom skin interface
<dyggMerald> i love mplayer but i cant stand the look in a gnome based world
<RabidSnail> vlc works better out of the box, too
<dyggMerald>  custom skin interface... eeek
<skreel> whit wine can play warcraft 3? o counter-strike?
<RabidSnail> it's off by default
<dyggMerald> skreel: a bit
<cubikdice> hello everyone, i just completed the first stage on the install for 5.10 and itrestarted to computer to do all the downloading and such...but when i restarted it just loaded winderz again...no grub...and i wrote it to the MBR...any suggestion?
<dyggMerald> skreel: last time i tried steem didnt work very well, .. wc3 also had issues..
<braniff> cubikdice, ALWAYS install windows first
<cubikdice> it was on there first
<cubikdice> ajaja
<cubikdice> ahah
<cubikdice> cuzi know it messes with it
<cubikdice> it came pre installed
<rodo> how do i enable root and then login as root?
<cubikdice> i just got a new computer
<dyggMerald> cubikdice: its np
<cubikdice> np?
<cubikdice> no problem
<cubikdice> ?
<skreel> dyggMerald but people say to me can i play whit wine in the exact way i play in windows
<cubikdice> it's a problem right now
<dyggMerald> cubikdice: just login using a livcd .. chroot to the current install .. and then repair the boot manager
<cubikdice> ...oh yeah sure...i'll just...'poof' repair it lol how and how do i do this?
<carlk> once I have installed the nvidia package, whats the command to "activate" it?
<dyggMerald> cubikdice:  you do it by reinstalling grub/lilo
<yuri_> im having trouble playing dvd's. I've tried vlc, noatun, xine, mplayer and none seem to work. At most, they open the "FBI warning" but none of the other .vob files seem to register
<sorush20> how do I get the cool role over kde osx menu?
<odat> anyone familiar with fakraid?
<cubikdice> dyggMerald, and i do THAT how?
<odat> fakeraid i mean
<cubikdice> dyggMerald, should i go into the liveCD and come back?
<Goldfisch> !tell yuri_ about dvd
<carlk> odat: is that some sort of software raid?
<yuri_> thanks
<cubikdice> dyggMerald, will you help me then?
<odat> carlk, yes
<RabidSnail> how do I stop mysqld from dying with "can't start server: cannot resolve hostname: Success"?
<dyggMerald> skreel: well it is possible with some versions of wine.. altho i dont think it works with the current wine.. cedega handles both perfectly but u have to pay
<dyggMerald> cubicdice: sure
<cubikdice> alright cool brb
<carlk> odat: I have been playing with the installers raid setup, but not after the fact
<rbanffy> Hi All. I have a machine with 3 NICs, A SiS900 that is eth0, a 8139B that's eth1 and another 8139B that is recognized during boot, but fails to become eth2. Anyone has any ideas of what is going on?
<ipfw> dyggMerald : you don't think that would matter do you, that I was using the x86 cd on his amd64 box ?
<GameOver69> hey i have ati graphics card installed and used the default glx drivers.. but the games run soooooooooo slow... the simplest of them
<GameOver69> how can i fix this
<Goldfisch> rbanffy: Is there network traffic on eth2? No traffic might be disabling it from coming up.
<glick> excuse me i have a question...is there anyway to make a direct pc to pc connection via ethernet
<glick> ?
<glick> plug one end into one pc and the other end into the other pc?
<RabidSnail> it's called a cross-over cable
<Goldfisch> glick: Usually you need a crossover cable to link the two ethernet cards together.
<carlk> GameOver69: there is an ati package that will install the binary drivers
<glick> Goldfisch, a crossover cable will do it?
<RabidSnail> it should
<GameOver69> carlk, yeah but its for cards 8500 and up
<GameOver69> i have a radeon mobility 7500
<TrendyDark> glick, what are you trying to do exactly?
<glick> TrendyDark, connect my and a friends laptops so we can get work done together
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: There should be no traffic because it is a DSL line that I intend to use as a fallback to the main link.
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: Is there a way to "convince" it?
<Goldfisch> rbanffy: Are you able to use ifconfig manually to bring up the eth2? If not, then there is another issue happening here.
<TrendyDark> oh, okay, glick. i once tried connecting two computers for an hour to send a game from one to the other, ended up just using AIM lol
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: I get this on dmesg:
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: [   42.914897]  eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 9, 00:d0:09:9b:f0:5b.
<rbanffy> [   43.307391]  eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd600, 00:08:54:1b:ce:cf, IRQ 5
<rbanffy> [   43.307408]  eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
<rbanffy> [   43.308358]  eth2: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd400, 00:08:54:25:eb:94, IRQ 12
<rbanffy> [   43.308373]  eth2:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
<rbanffy> [  109.421388]  eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<rbanffy> [  110.786508]  eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex
<rbanffy> [  125.703095]  eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<rbanffy> [  125.970248]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<carlk> rbanffy: stop
<elkbuntu> !pastebin
<Morfosomo> !stop
<ubotu> Morfosomo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<TrendyDark> lol
<rbanffy> Sorry!
<GameOver69> carlk, unless there is something i dont know about
<rbanffy> There were only 8 lines
<carlk> GameOver69: sorry, don't know the specifics on what cards it is for
<Morfosomo> rbanffy, 8 lines is anoying as hell
<GameOver69> :(
<carlk> rbanffy: 7 too many ;)
<Aven> hey
<RabidSnail> does anybody know what's causing mysqld to die with "cannot resolve hostname"?
<rbanffy> carlk: sorry. I tought they were going as a single message
<Aven> with gnome-terminal... when I run in screen, how do I reopen the screen when I close it?
<rbanffy> Morfosomo: Sorry
<carlk> Aven: screen -r
<Goldfisch> rbanffy: I wonder...maybe you are having a problem with the number of IRQs on that machine. I one time had trouble reaching everything until I added noapic to the boot up arguments.
<Morfosomo> its ok, we all learn from our mistakes
<Aven> ah, thank you carlk
<donnie> howdy, has anyone else had trouble with libmad?
<Aven> carlk: if I'm afk, and I'm using another PC... would screen -r work with irssi? meaning it opens the same irssi where I am?
<Goldfisch> RabidSnail: Check /etc/mysql/my.cnf and see about configuring the server's hostname. Then try to start it again, and see if that works.
<carlk> Aven: yup
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: What does "noapic" do?
<Aven> awesome
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: The funny part is that is recognized at [   43.308358]  and I never hear from it again
<root_> anybody ever have problems running xwindows with a radeon?
<brandan> as soon as xwindows loads the gui is frozen, save for the mouse
<brandan> and it looks 'garbled'
<ddonky> apic is something to do with puwer suspend
<yuri_> im having trouble playing dvd's. I've tried vlc, noatun, xine, mplayer and none seem to work. At most, they open the "FBI warning" but none of the other .vob files seem to register. I have also install libdvdcss2
<dotslashroot> well there are 106 people in #wireless and I am getting no reply
<Goldfisch> APIC is Advanced Programmable Interrupts Controller (right guy?) It has to do with recognizing interrupts from devices. I always get this mixed up with APCI (or is it ACPI) which has to do with power management.
<RabidSnail> Goldfisch:where in the file is the hostname defined?
<FunnyLookinHat> yuri_, you need to install libdvdcss2
<fred_maranhao> hi, is there a portuguese ubuntu channel?
<yuri_> FunnyLookinHat: I mentioned that i already did that
<FunnyLookinHat> yuri_, sorry, just caught your chat now.
<Morfosomo> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ddonky> APCI takes homeless animals
<glick> so if i connect two PCs with a gross over cable they should be able to communicate via ethernet?
<[blah] > how do I mount a network drive?
<dotslashroot> glick: yup
<birdfish> I'm trying to save my iptables configuration, but whenever I run the command "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules", I get an error "-bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: permission denied"
<birdfish> What am I doing wrong?
<carlk> birdfish: the > isn't part of the sudo
<FunnyLookinHat> [blah] , go to Places -> Connect to Server
<Morfosomo> glick yes,. set your ethernet cards to a static ip (one for each, diferent) and the same netmask and they should see each other
<carlk> birdfish: there is some way to use () or tee or something...
<[blah] > FunnyLookinHat, for a samba mount?
<glick> cool thanks
<ddonky> birdfish - why are you saving the backup to /etc ?
<carlk> birdfish: but I would recomend >/somewhere user has rights to
<cubikdice> frick!
<[blah] > I want to mount the network drive to /mnt/networkpc/ for example
<enderwiggin> when i run ./configure while trying to install libmad, i get an error saying that "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<birdfish> ddonky, carlk: I was just trying to follow the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IptablesHowTo
<Goldfisch> RabidSnail: Actually, I found the setting in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf.
<FunnyLookinHat> [blah] , Yup, just select Windows Filesharing Network or whatever that option is
<FunnyLookinHat> [blah] , Windows Share is correct option i believe
<cubikdice> Hello everyone, i just completed the first part of the 5.10 install.. it wanted to restart to do the other half..you know..with the downloading and all..well after it restarted...winderz poped up...EVEN THO GRUB WAS INSTALLED and written to the MBR it...still....didnt...start. Any suggestions?
<FunnyLookinHat> cubikdice, hmm...  I'm guessing you didn't do a full format
<ddonky> birdfish - ok , i see.
<ipfw> anyone in here installed the x86 on an amd64 box ?
<XiCillin> once ubuntu 6.04 comes out will you be able to upgrade from apt-get?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> XiCillin: yes
<FunnyLookinHat> XiCillin, yes.
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: noapic didn't work. "ifup eth2" told me "eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<birdfish> ddonky: any other ideas on what I would do?
<FunnyLookinHat> cubikdice, Try agian, and make sure that you sleect to install to MBR ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Grub that is
<cubikdice> FunnyLookinHat, well i did it on another drive...
<cubikdice> i made sure i did the first time
<XiCillin> i see howto's on upgrading to dapper now, and it has all these bad  warnings. it  wont be that risky after the 20th right?
<cubikdice> i member pressing 'Yes'
<cubikdice> ^_^
<ddonky> birdfish - no, sorry
<Goldfisch> rbanffy: Based on what I see, I take it that card is the same make/model as eth1?
<birdfish> okay, thanks anyhow
<rbanffy> Two identical boards
<RabidSnail> Goldfisch: it was localhost, and i tried 127
<RabidSnail> .0.0.1
<FunnyLookinHat> cubikdice, if you are running more than one drive, it's possible that it installed to the MBR of your slave drive, which isn't read on bootup
<RabidSnail> ,and the actual ip of the machine
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: two identical boards
<cubikdice> oh
<cubikdice> how do i change this, it was my slave drive
<FunnyLookinHat> cubikdice, My suggestion is to swap your drives (slave and master) and then try again, should work
<Goldfisch> RabidSnail: Was localhost in your /etc/hosts file? Come to think of it, I think I see that error message when my system boots up. However, it doesn't seem to stop it from getting going.
<FunnyLookinHat> cubikdice, it's on the jumper settings on the actual drives, little white pins that you move around on the physical hard drive
<Goldfisch> rbanffy: I'm out of ideas.
<Sowelu> Hey...I set up a shiny new Ubuntu box, but didn't install any network stuff while I was setting it up.  Now I've got a cable modem sitting here and have no idea how to make the Ubuntu machine see it / add the settings that I should have added while first installing Ubuntu...help?
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: So am I. I guess I will put a VIA board there and dodge the dual-8139 problem.
<cubikdice> cant i dont something in the BIOS? cuz the master is a SATA (with no jumper(no jumper = master)) and the slave is an IDE (set to CS right now)
<Goldfisch> RabidSnail: If you do --> "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart", and then monitor things with "ps -ef | grep mysql", does it not come up?
<cubikdice> FunnyLookinHat (sorry did add your name to it up top there)
<FunnyLookinHat> cubikdice, oh crap, mixing the two.  You might be able to do it in the BIOS, but I've never worked with a system in that setting.  Try googling (sorry , but it's the best suggestion i can give)
<cubikdice> alright
<cubikdice> thanks..brb
<cubikdice> hopefully
<FunnyLookinHat> There have been several people in here lately with multiple drive issues, wondering if anyone has issued a bug report to ubuntu for 6.04
<chuckyp> FunnyLookinHat: what do you mean multiple drive issues?
<RabidSnail> Goldfisch: all I get is "gedit /etc/mysql/debian.cnf" and "grep mysql"
<FunnyLookinHat> chuckyp, peo[ple having issues trying to get RAID drive setups or a SATA + IDE drive setup to work with ubuntu
<carlk> I have been having good luck with setting up dapper on various software raids
<FunnyLookinHat> All the issues turned out to be GRUB related, strangely
<carlk> ah - hardware raid
<FunnyLookinHat> carlk, that's good to know,  Hopefully it'll fix the problems...
<FunnyLookinHat> yea, hardware = a bit more...  interesting.
<chuckyp> You guys talking about the initrd-tools blowing up etc...?
<chuckyp> I would just start directing them to file bug reports.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm talking about GRUB spitting out errors.
<Goldfisch> I had heard that in order to get ubuntu's root+boot+LVM on RAID, you had to use LILO. GRUB must be missing some parts to make things tick.
<FunnyLookinHat> or GRUB not loading at all
<Goldfisch> RabidSnail: Well...I'm not sure what else to try.
<FunnyLookinHat> I've never used LILO w/ ubuntu ...  guess i never looked for the option
<carlk> grub dosnt suport software riad, unless you trick it, but that isn;t supported
<RabidSnail> thanks anyway
<FunnyLookinHat> that would have been good to know when I was trying to help this fellow earlier... i think his name was odat
<FunnyLookinHat> if you see him let him know that
<Goldfisch> I haven't used LILO in a while. I like GRUB because they had the hooks to autoload new kernels when you did make-kpkg kernel-building jobs. Have they added similar hooks to LILO?
<vanstee> so i just installed ubuntu
<vanstee> i like it
<vanstee> so far
<s|k> is there such a thing as a console based browser?
<DoTheRodeo> lynx?
<FunnyLookinHat> s|k, lynx
<chuckyp> s|k: if by console you mean terminal?
<s|k> :/
<s|k> yes
<Goldfisch> s|k: lynx or links
<crimsun> sure, w3m, elinks, etc.
<chuckyp> s|k: theres lynx elinks and a whole bunch I recommend elinks
<s|k> cool :)
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, it's good, yea?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vanstee: cool :)
<vanstee> ya
<vanstee> could someone help me install tightvnc
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, I haven't found anything with as much hardware support as this, so I chose it.  : )
<Goldfisch> I hadn't looked at lynx in a long time. I was playing with gentoo the other day, and while I didn't have X-windows built yet I used it. I was amazed at how far I got on a mediawiki website with it.
<Goldfisch> vanstee: I only have one question, is this an AMD64 setup?
<chuckyp> FunnyLookinHat: debian etch does a good job.
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, use synaptic.   System - Administration - Synaptic
<Sowelu> I'm trying to set up a cablemodem on a Ubuntu box, after the initial OS install...  is pppoeconf the right tool to use?  Because it's not finding anything if so
<V4Vendetta> Sowelu~ i dont' think cable uses PPPO
<V4Vendetta> e
<instabin> how do i install a deb package i have downloaded
<vanstee> no no amd64
<chuckyp> Sowelu: no pppoe is mostly used for dsl I hvae yet to see a cable modem using it.
<vanstee> synaptic?
<V4Vendetta> Sowelu~ if the modem is plugged in right and your connection is working, ubuntu should auto-find a network connection.
<Goldfisch> vanstee: It should work. Are you talking about the server? You should have vino installed.
<vanstee> is it an installer or alternative
<vanstee> vino?
<chuckyp> vanstee: yeah you can use synaptic to install packages or apt-get install tightvnc
<instabin> !deb
<vanstee> sorry im very new to linux in general
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<vanstee> alright i can do apt-get
<Sowelu> Ahh... auto-find?  Well, it's plugged into the same box that this (windows) machine is online from at the moment.  How would it auto-find?  during bootup, in network settings, etc?  I can enable eth0 but it doesn't seem to -do- anything
<Bung> !repos
<chuckyp> !tell vanstee about synaptic
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Sowelu> (and it fails to set up the network during startup)
<Goldfisch> vino is GNOME's vnc server. Go to SYstem -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop and that is the configuration window. It is a GUI to configuration vino.
<vanstee> oh alright
<vanstee> but just food for thought
<vanstee> how would i use symantic
<vanstee> or whatever that was
<vanstee> synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, System - Administration - Synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> on your top menu bar
<vanstee> alright
<FunnyLookinHat> it's your #1 tool for installing new software
<vanstee> ok fool
<Goldfisch> I would slip in close 2nd behind Applications -> Add Applications.
<vanstee> *cool
<moonman> what is the bash command for me to kill gnome?
<Goldfisch> moonman: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vanstee> would anyone recomend the kubuntu?
<moonman> Goldfisch, do you have a killall?
<Goldfisch> I bet Linux Torvalds would!
<vanstee> heh
* canllaith can certainly recommend kubuntu
<Goldfisch> moonman: Kill all what?
<Kyral> vanstee: *sshrug* I just tried it (running it right now)
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, I've found that kubuntu doesn't support certain packages as well, such as banshee
<moonman> vanstee, im trying to go to my kde desktop
<Kyral> KDE got better recently
<moonman> Goldfisch, Killall gnome
<moonman> or something
<vanstee> alright
<songo> howto set dhclient automaticaly on startup
<vanstee> so as a beginer i shouldnt try it?
<Squee-D> killall -TERM <thread_executable_name>
<HI> DCC SEND 7674789489697846998798899889498984
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-139-122-119.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by Ubugtu
* HI was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, it's just whatever interface you prefer more, honestly.  I tend to suggest regular ubuntu, but it's more of my own preference.
<Morfosomo> does vlc play .mov out of the box?
<Goldfisch> moonman: If you kill gdm, I guarantee you will be knocked back into console mode, considering your Xserver is a child process of gdm.
<vanstee> ohhh i like this synaptic
<vanstee> very easy
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, isn't it grea?T?
<vanstee> ya
<moonman> Goldfisch, from console, ill start kde
<vanstee> i thought yum in fc4 was good
<vanstee> but i really like this
<Goldfisch> moonman: Whatever you want.
<FunnyLookinHat> vanstee, make sure you enable universe and multiverse repositories...
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu tell vanstee about repos
<FunnyLookinHat> that hsould help u
<vanstee> i kinda have the general idea
<vanstee> but ill check that out
<FunnyLookinHat> kk. sweetn
<vanstee> man i like the ubuntu community
<vanstee> youve been the most helpful out of anyone so far
* Goldfisch pats vanstee on the head.
* FunnyLookinHat smiles
<songo> how to set automaticaly dhclient on startup
<FunnyLookinHat> songo, should automatically with ubuntu default install.
<vanstee> alright well ive got to go
<vanstee> but ill be back
<vanstee> good day
<Goldfisch> Now that was a good, happy story right there!
<songo> at the installation time i didnt had internet
<Bung> IdleOne: omg there is an xubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> songo, does your router or ISP have DHCP??
<Bung> i -will- have to try that1
<songo> yes, everyday i have to do dhclient manualy
<FunnyLookinHat> that's very strange.
<DJ_tobias> anybody know anything about the pci.ids file and could help me? Im trying to add my video card to the list
<XiCillin> is there such a thing as a k7 smp kernel?
<XiCillin> i have a 64-bit dual core but i just want a dual core 32-bit kernel
<FunnyLookinHat> XiCillin, yea,i just saw someone post about that in #cedega
<DJ_tobias> http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii//?i=10de
<FunnyLookinHat> XiCillin, so it's defintely avaiable...  check out the extra boot options with ubuntu or expert install
<songo> FunnyLookinHat, wass up?
<mothermayi> anybody here use enlightenment?
<jiangguowei> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda    what does PatrickDavies(7/2) mean?
<FunnyLookinHat> songo, I know the solution lies in you rc.d setups... butI'm not too good with that
<bimberi> !info linux-k7-smp
<ubotu> linux-k7-smp: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<bimberi> XiCillin: ^^^
<XiCillin> bimberi, so its in the repositiroies?
<shiv> I keep getting this message Fetched 708B in 2s (297B/s)
<shiv> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$
<XiCillin> sweet its here!
<bimberi> XiCillin: yep
<jiangguowei> If one wants to be approved as members in community council meeting,How many  agree tickit should he win?
<XiCillin> once dapper drake comes out on the 20th it'll be safe to upgrade with apt-get wont it?
<XiCillin> i know now if you want to do it that way you get a lot of warnings that it could brake yoru system
<XiCillin> i'm hoping these risks wont be there when it comes out officially
<FunnyLookinHat> XiCillin, It should be.  But I usually just backup my /home and reinstall anyways.
<bimberi> XiCillin: an upgrade tool is being worked on - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<FunnyLookinHat> guess it's a habit from my windows days to reinstall
<XiCillin> thanks bimberi, i'll check that link now
<bimberi> XiCillin: yw :)
<mothermayi> can anyone help me with a memory lapse, what is that GUI front end program to apt-get called?
<bimberi> synaptic
<mothermayi> thanks
<mothermayi> have to sudo it?
<bimberi> yes - 'gksudo synaptic'
<mattwestm> how do I get mplayer using apt-get?
<bimberi> ubotu tell mattwestm about mplayer
<XiCillin> bimeri, that looks really nice.
<mothermayi> thanks
<XiCillin> is this program going to become officiall anytime soon?
<bimberi> XiCillin: good to hear, i haven't actually looked at it, just knew of it's existence :)
<XiCillin> the screenshots make it look official like it will be added to dapper or somethign
<bimberi> XiCillin: intended to be ready for dapper release (as i understand it)
<edward0> hi
<edward0> are there any e17 packages for Ubuntu dapper?
<Installer36> am i here
<gabriel> is it typical for the installation to stall at "starting the partitioner"?
<Installer36> Yes
<bimberi> jiangguowei: 'PatrickDavies(7/2)' means he was approved as a member on the 7th of February.
<Installer36> Played hell getting in
<Installer36> freenode wouldnt let me in
<edward0> e17 === =====ksfjakj=afj
<edward0> woops sorry
<edward0> paused the term and was trying to figure out which key unpauses it :D
<jiangguowei> bimberi:thanks. Then what does AnandaPutra(24/01) mean?
<liquidboy> wha'ts the app that i have to install to be able to compile things from source?
<edward0> e17 == enlightenment 0.17 dev?
<edward0> liquidboy: gcc
<bimberi> jiangguowei: read the sentence above
<jiangguowei> bimberi:24th January?
<edward0> liquidboy: you will probably need other packages as well gcc, autoconf, automake, make etc...
<bimberi> jiangguowei: yes, but was 'given more time to make their contributions sustained and significant'
<jiangguowei> bimberi: If one wants to be approved as members in community council meeting,How many  agree tickit should he win?
<bimberi> jiangguowei: no idea, ask a member :)
<jiangguowei> bimberi: Many thanks!
<DJ_tobias> does anybody know anything about the hotplug blacklist file ?
<bimberi> jiangguowei: np :)
<skreel> i have a proble with the glxgears
<edward0> ?
<theskunk> skreel, ?
<skreel> fps to slow
<edward0> so no e17 packages for ubuntu dapper?
<skreel> i don't now way
<edward0> :(
<glick> anyone here a gnupg expert
<glick> ?
<crimsun> edward0: no official ones.
<glick> any by expert i mean someone who knows the source code
<edward0> crimsun: unofficial is fine too :)
<glick> and the principals behind the ciphers
<liquidboy> edward0, i looked for 'make' and didnt find anything
<edward0> crimsun: just don't feel like building from cvs :(
<skreel> theskunk i install warcraft 3 but i'ts run to slow
<edward0> liquidboy: apt-cache search make
<crimsun> liquidboy: did you install build-essential?
<edward0> liquidboy: or even apt-cache search make | grep ^make
<liquidboy> edward0, i have gcc 2.95, 3.3, 3.4, 4.0 .... do i just need the latest? i dont know why ive got all of them installed...
<edward0> liquidboy: welcome to GNU/Linux :D
<edward0> lol
<edward0> crimsun: so you don't know of any unofficial either?
<theskunk> edward0, lol
<crimsun> edward0: there are, but I'm not going to recommend them as they were created using checkinstall.
<Bung> so ive installed ubuntu a while back, if i install xubuntu, do i have to backup my home directory, like does it overwrite everything?
<liquidboy> edward0 what does "grep" do?
<Bung> presuming i -dont- format the partitions
<yuri_> hey, can someone tell me how to speed up my dvd drive? I don't think dma is on
<edward0> liquidboy: man -f grep
<crimsun> Bung: you can use synaptic/aptitude/apt-get to drop the Xfce packages into your Ubuntu installation
<Bung> crimsun: yes ive done that, but im having problems getting the goodies to isntall
<edward0> crimsun: what's wrong with checkinstall?
<crimsun> edward0: it doesn't generate correct packages.
<edward0> oook
<edward0> back to google I go :\
<foo-bar-> Does anyone know if there is an ati driver (either open source, or from ati) that supports the X1600 card?
<edward0> foo-bar-: check ati's website? they have binary drivers I do believe
<crimsun> edward0: look for something called 'ebuntu'
<hondadarrell> anyone tried installing UT2004 on ubuntu?
<foo-bar-> I've looked around, but I didnt see anything specifically about the X1600 card on their linux driver page
<frank23> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<emanuelez> hello
<emanuelez> i'm trying to launch xine as an alarm with the at command but it does not work. is it because it is a gui program?
<edward0> crimsun: ah I saw that before tried them they did not work properly :\
<crimsun> heh
<foo-bar-> I had to configure X to use vesa in order to get into gnome
<edward0> crimsun: work just enough to tease :D
<edward0> work/worked
<edward0> :D
<foo-bar-> and I went through that second link earlier today with no luck
<frank23> hondadarrell: I installed UT2004. I didn't have any problems that I remember
<edward0> foo-bar-: maybe google your vid card X1600 and xorg.conf :D
<edward0> hondadarrell: installed the demo works just fine
<edward0> too bad epic ruined ut :D
<hondadarrell> i got the dvd but the linux install icon does'nt do anything
<emanuelez> i'm trying to launch xine as an alarm with the at command but it does not work. is it because it is a gui program?
<edward0> emanuelez: I don't know "at" but you could always: sleep <time> && <cmd>
<edward0> :D
<gabriel> I've tried to install ubuntu a couple of times on a powerbook and the installation keeps stalling at "Starting up the Partitioner" - can anybody help?
<qpalzm> does anyone know how to get totem to play avi's, everytime i try it just crashes
<edward0> qpalzm: try running totem from a shell and playing the avi, it might give you some output that may help :)
<edward0> qpalzm: besides that you could try another audio/video playing like vlc
<qpalzm> im new to linux, so i probably wouldnt understand the info it gives
<qpalzm> i tried with vlc too
<edward0> qpalzm: what happened with vlc?
<farous> qpalzm: did you install the restricted codecs
<V4Vendetta> how do i get into the HP linux print-manager, where it shows my ink level's and stuff.
<qpalzm> farous, i dont think so
<farous> !tell qpalzm about restricted
<farous> qpalzm: follow ubotu link it will give you an idea on how codecs work
<qpalzm> it says that i need to have certain repositories enabled, when i tried to enable other ones, i keep getting errors
<mordof> question: mplayer erro.. wrong font: ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf, how do i fix it
<qpalzm> i changed my sources.list could this have caused any of the problems?
<mordof> i know i need to copy any font to that and name it the same, but where are the fonts
<yuri_> can someone please advise on how to make vlc the default plugin for firefox?
<V4Vendetta> how do i get into the HP linux print-manager, where it shows my ink level's and stuff.
<V4Vendetta> !hp
<ubotu> V4Vendetta: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RememberPO1> Hey if Alsa v1.0.11 is released by April 20th then will it be included in the official Ubuntu v6.04 release? (or also 1.0.11rc3 for that matter?)
<luisito> hellos
<s|k> how do I compile C on ubuntu?
<s|k> what software do I need? :0
<luisito> I'm having a little but anoying problem
<hardbop200> slk: gcc?
<farous> sjk install build-essential
<s|k> I have that
<s|k> hrm maybe I should check out a tutorial
<farous> s|k: try also to install a front end like anjuta or kdevelop
<farous> will make your life easier
<hardbop200> slk: are you trying to install programs from source?  if so "sudo apt-get install build-essential" should get you there
<RememberPO1> kdevelop for gnome?
<RememberPO1> heh
<s|k> I use gnome :/
<farous> RememberPO1: depending what he have
<s|k> anjuta will work though yes?
<farous> and i have kdevelop under gnome
<s|k> hardbop200: I want to learn C :/
<RememberPO1> #c
<luisito> I have installed my video card wich can handle 1280x960 as my monitor too, but ubuntu only use the 60hz wich is too low and is very disturbing to my eyes. how can I change the hz to 70?
<luisito> which*
<farous> luisito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<anthony_> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<shukhrat> hi all !
<edward0> luisito: you can modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zF> Hi foks
<farous> luisito: if you know how to edit xorg.conf just add this to whatever resolution you use @70
<zF> folks
<zF> How do I open a .pdf file with Ubuntu?
<farous> luisito: ex 1024x768@80
<luisito> thanks guys
<farous> zf evince
<luisito> very helpful for e
<mikebot|uhh> Crash won...wtf
<iceman> anyone know where i would find the same gnome game high scores ... where there saved ?
<luisito> me* (I have to change this keyboard!!!)
<edward0> brb
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> how can I recursivly create  md5sums of a directory please?
<iceman> where can find the  same gnome high scores file ? anyone know
<pepsi> hi there
<pepsi> oh
<jrsims> Hey, can anyone help me figure out what hardware my system detected at install?
<jrsims> Is there a file I can look at?
<furntree> anyone know a good DVD ripper?
<mikebot> anyone know about changing fonts in gnome-config
<mikebot> not gnome-config, sorry, gnome-terminal
* Kyral is away: Shower!
<furntree> anyone know a dvd ripper?
<_michael> If anyone has ever gotten the "Timestamp too far in the future" do you know precisely where this timestamp is stored so I can touch it and correct the error???
<jbroome> !tell Kyral about away
<jrsims> HEY! Anyone know how I can get a list of installed hardware on my machine?
<jbroome> dmesg
<pepsi> jrsims, perhaps hal-device-manager? there are lots of places to get info :/
<jrsims> dmesg seems to be what I needed.
<jrsims> thank  you both
<jbroome> yay, i helped! :)
<pepsi> aw
* pepsi gives jbroome a cookie :)
<jbroome> tasty
<yuri_> had anyone managed to successfully install the vlc plugin for ff/mozilla?
<edward0> hi :)
<zF> what's the default image viewer for Ubuntu?
<luisito> When I put @freq beside the resolution that resolution doesn't start.It is into the quotes or at the end of the line?
<rbanffy> Goldfisch: I dug deeper ans I suspect the problem lies in an IRQ conflict between the second 8139 and the USB controller
<vincent_> ok... so if I wanted to switch to Kubuntu.. can I still use the Ubuntu wiki? cuz the Kubuntu wiki is nowhere near as comprehensive.
<zF> Vincent: the regular Ubuntu wiki should work for the majority of things - there's very few things that only work for gnome or only work for KDE.
<dargeer> hi - is anyone using the asus a8n-vm csm  motherboard?
<vincent_> why is Ubuntu so much more popular than Kubuntu?
<vincent_> the difference is Gnome and KDE... and KDE is better IMHO
<_michael> I think ubuntu is more popular because it was released first
<juanzhewudi> we can get ubuntu cds free
<edward0> vincent_: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are same thing just different default desktop environments but you can install any on either u or k ubuntu :D
<bimberi> vincent_: maybe more people think the opposite :)
<_michael> or install both and boot to whichever you like
<vincent_> oh ic... the free CDs would defenatly make a difference :P
<vincent_> maybe there will be free Kubuntu CDs someday ?
<vincent_> its a small download... only 600+ MB
<bimberi> vincent_: you're obviously not on dialup :)
<juanzhewudi> not every body have a cd burner
<_michael> I downloaded Ubuntu via bittorrent on dialup... only took me 4 days!
<vincent_> *,*
<edward0> lol
<tolkan> Can anyone help me with ieee80211 module for kernel?
<_michael> what that's quite reasonable
<vincent_> imagine if u had only one phone line...
<vincent_> you'd have to pick up the phone... that would disconnect you :P
<_michael> I don't really like talking on the phone anyway... ubuntu is more important
<bimberi> _michael: and you appreciate it so much more, right? :)
<vincent_> I wonder if I could put Xubuntu on my 486?
<_michael> absolutely... that was actually my first Warty LiveCD on 12/04... i've been in love ever since :-P
<juanzhewudi> what a pity, i can not start x in my machion by ubuntu
<vincent_> it has Windows 98 SE... but there is no reason to have it on
<juanzhewudi> so i use fedora now
<vincent_> fedora is good... but it has limited product support
<vincent_> oh and a huge download
<vincent_> I guess buying CDs is ok tho
<vincent_> but still
<juanzhewudi> i c, but i won't like to take so much time building x myself
<mrkris-> hiya, kinda strugglin to get java + firefox working
<mrkris-> i keep finding many different articles, including some that talk about a j2re1.5 package, which doesn't exist
<juanzhewudi> any way, ubuntu have some problem of hardware now,
<vincent_> How well does Kubuntu compare to SUSE?
<Davey> uhm, well, it doesn't use RPMs, which blow :)
<shukhrat> Hello
<kameron> does anyone use lilo? can they give me a sample lilo.conf?
<juanzhewudi> boot(hdx ,y)
<DJ_tobias> ummm i am having troubles with my new video card and the internet..
<vincent_> Is there a way I can handle RPMs with Ubuntu?
<vincent_> Whats this "Alien" software ?
<edward0> vincent_: why?
<juanzhewudi> it must be a ati x1x00
<shukhrat> who khows how install ISO file Vector Linux my supervisor want try it
<DJ_tobias> when i add this to the end of /etc/hotplug/blacklist my internet wont connect
<DJ_tobias> agpgart and intel_agp
<vincent_> cuz I want to be able to handle multiple package types if possible... that would give alot of flexability
<jumpkick> I'm curious to know if anyone else running the ubuntu Zope 2.8.1 experinces deadlocks...
<bimberi> vincent_: there is 'alien', but please be certain there is no ubuntu package available (you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com )
<edward0> vincent_: doing that will help break your system
<shukhrat> the ISO file haven't boot sector's
<vincent_> Alien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages
<vincent_> into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg.
<bimberi> jumpkick: no, but my installation isn't under any load (yet)
<V4Vendetta> how do you remove .tar.gz again from terminal ?
<carlk> V4Vendetta: ReMove?
<V4Vendetta> yea
<carlk> (that was a hint)
<V4Vendetta> make it a regular folder..
<V4Vendetta> i don't want to play games.
<V4Vendetta> just tell me please.
<DJ_tobias> anybody? I really cant figure this out
<carlk> um... then you don't want to remove it
<bimberi> V4Vendetta: remove? as in delete? - rm
<V4Vendetta> okay i want to unzip it
<engla> V4Vendetta: tar xfvz file.tgz
<vincent_> ok so I got alien... how do I use it? :P
<engla> vincent_: get hold of fakeroot too :) It should be just "fakeroot alien package.rpm"
<jumpkick> bimberi: I have been having a real bitch of a time even with like no load...  my problem looks like this (from someone else's ML post): http://mail.zope.org/pipermail/zope/2005-November/162801.html
<bimberi> vincent_: i'd only be guessing, does it have a manual page ( 'man alien' )
<yuri_> i installed the mplayer plugin for mozilla but it only works in root, how do I make it default for subusers?
<engla> vincent_: or just do plain root with suod if you are lazy/sloppy
<vincent_> yep
<vincent_> its a console thing... :P
<vincent_> just typing in "alien" in the console will display it's parameter options
<engla> see, it's a nice tool
<vincent_> btw.. how do I change my console background and text color?
<DJ_tobias> anybody?
<engla> DJ_tobias: I have absolutely no clue.. agp should not be related to your net connection, right? But are you sure you are not breaking some syntax in that file or so?
<yuri_> i installed the mplayer plugin for mozilla but it only works in root, how do I make it default for subusers?
<DJ_tobias> engla, from what i can see, nothing i do should have anything to do with making my new connection go down
<bimberi> jumpkick: eww, i'm sorry i don't know a lot that could help.  I believe you can use mod_rewrite or mod_proxy in apache so switching to the other method might be a workaround
<DJ_tobias> PuMpErNiCkLe, you still there, maybe you could help?
<vincent_> o.O
<vincent_> I never thought 435 people can all be quiet at the same time
<pepsi> how can i install less than the base install installs?
<pepsi> :/
<Dr_Willis> moo
<pepsi> i did server-expert but it still installs too much
<pepsi> and i chroot to the target system and apt-get?
<pepsi> er
<pepsi> can i
<engla> hehe if server is too much then perhaps ubuntu can't help you there
<pepsi> not that its too much but i dont want stuff like LVM
<Davey> How do I get talk and its daemon running?
<edward0> pepsi: look into lfs :D
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> but i still want to be able to use packages from ubuntu
<pepsi> i mean once i get the base install, i want to be able to just install stuff easy-like
<engla> sorry. You sure debian would not be just as good?
<engla> debian/testing or unstable
<pepsi> no im not
<pepsi> :)
<pepsi> ubuntu is the first distro i had success with
<edward0> :)
<pepsi> but ive grown quite a bit
<qpalzm> does anyone know how to get avi files working?
<sbalneav> pepsi: Best to just stick to the defaults.  You can't have it both ways.
<bimberi> ubotu tell qpalzm about avi
<pepsi> sbalneav, why not? using LVM as an example, a firefox package would care less
<sbalneav> pepsi: Because the package maintainers have made decisions about what packages depend on another.  Read about dpkg and apt.  Breaking dependencies = bad.
<Tom_Kidd> Does anyone know how to get Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory to properly emit sound?
<Tom_Kidd> I tried AOSS but the quality on AOSS is usually too low to even tell if it's good or not :\
<sbalneav> pepsi: If you want total control, then Linux From Scratch is the way to go.
<pepsi> ok
<pepsi> i will look into it
<pepsi> perhaps i should see if i have luck with debian, and also play with LFS
<edward0> pepsi: you know what lfs is?
<edward0> pepsi: doubt you will want to use it :D
<tolkan> Can anyone help me with ieee80211 module for kernel?
<edward0> unless you really want to learn GNU/Linux
<sbalneav> pepsi: You'll have much the same dependancies on debian.  I run both sarge, sid, and ubuntu, as well as fedora.  What's a few extra packages hurting you anyway?  Just accept that there's a few things installed that you may not use, and move on.
<pepsi> i understand the problem with dependencies, and i can see how it could be a problem to use packages meant for a certain configuration on a custom base install.. because eventually i will find a package that will really need what i didnt install, and i wont really know
<pepsi> im looking at LFS now
<pepsi> and yes i do want to learn the intricacies of linux
<Tom_Kidd> Does anyone know how to get Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory working with sound properly? I get no sound.. AOSS gives me crap.
<pepsi> sbalneav, it bothers me :)
<sbalneav> pepsi: Good luck with LFS then!
<pepsi> sbalneav, what bothers me most of all is not knowing what everything on my system is
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: yes, modprobe snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss
<sbalneav> pepsi: Good luck with the complete source code audit as well. :)
<pepsi> i wouldnt mind extra stuff if i really knew what that package is meant to provide, and what files goes with it
<Tom_Kidd> Sigh
<edward0> pepsi: you should have sound then :)
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: ?
<DJ_tobias> im having nvidia help, anybody have prior experiance ?
<Tom_Kidd> How can I make sure it's OSS?
<sbalneav> pepsi: apt makes that easy.  man dpkg, and look for -L and -S
<pepsi> sbalneav, my sarcasm detector went off with your comment about the source code audit... i appreciate your advice, as well as your concerns, but i truly want to know whats all getting installed and why, and i am prepared to spend months on this
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: just modprobe those 2 modules and see if you have sound in enemy-territory
<Pheffer1> How do I change the driver that Ubuntu uses for my Monitor and Graphics Card?
<Tom_Kidd> edward0 I found a way but I have a question
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: ?
<Tom_Kidd> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Tom_Kidd>   This makes the sound work, I found it.. but why?..
<pepsi> sbalneav, more than just being able to see what files the package installs.. i want to _know_ what files correspond with what "package".. package in the sense of some program or library
<Tom_Kidd> They didn't explain
<nailbiter> pepsi: Well, you can use 'dpkg --search <path>' to see which package a particular file belongs to
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: probably tells alsa to use oss emulation for process et.x86
<nailbiter> pepsi: That, in effect, just greps through /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: that's just a guess though not 100% sure but probably correct :D
<Tom_Kidd> Hmmmmm
<pschulz01_> Is there anywhere (in the wiki for instance) where issues can be logged and the page tracked for changes? I'm still having problesm installing on a HP xw4300 Workstation.. (although it is supported by Redhat).
<Tom_Kidd> It makes me be root, which is weird
<Tom_Kidd> No sudoing
<Tom_Kidd> plain ol' root
<Pheffer1> 'allo?
<slew> hi, did they take mplayer out of the repositories? the wiki said to apt-get install mplayer-386 but its not getting and installing it. yes, i followed the directions and enabled the multiverse and universe repositories.
<Tom_Kidd> kyle@nixbox:~$ sudo  "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Tom_Kidd> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<Tom_Kidd> Heh
<Tom_Kidd> sudo apt-get update
<nailbiter> Pheffer1: Normally, your X11 driver is autodetected by the 'discover' package; you can pick one manually, though, with 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: sudo echo "et...." > .....
<Tom_Kidd> I did
<Pheffer1> nailbiter: Thank you
<slew> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<Davey> !tell me about dapper
<edward0> Tom_Kidd: you missing echo after sudo command :D
<Tom_Kidd> ohh
<Tom_Kidd> same thing happens
<edward0> heh
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: That's expected. You probably want -- sudo sh -c 'echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" >/proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss'
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: That's because the '>' redirection happens _outside_ the sudo, and therefore as a regular user. Which is why you were denied permission'
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: If you want to avoid the hassle of quoting, just do a 'sudo -s' to get a root shell, then do things as normal
<nailbiter> slew: Use 'mplayer' instead.
<Deramin> "gnome-cups-add" crashes every time I try to add a new printer.
<nailbiter> slew: Also, it's in the "multiverse" repository, so double-check your apt source list. ;-)
<slew> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Tom_Kidd> nailbiter: This is a generalization, but I'm trying to get all things OSS to be ran as ALSA, is there anyway I can do this?
<Tom_Kidd> slew: Did you sudo apt-get update after you uncommented the repositories?
<sean> for some reason when I hooked up usb card reader for my camera via usb I used to get a auto mounted drive that apeared on my desktop and now when i hook it up i dont get nothing. is there a service I could have disabled or something for autodetecting usb drives?
<slew> Tom_Kidd, yes like three times
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: There's the 'alsa-oss' package, which will make all the necessary arrangements at boot time
<Tom_Kidd> AOSS?
<nailbiter> slew: Which release of Ubuntu are you on?
<slew> wheres the pastebin so i can show you my sources.list
<slew> breezy
<jbroome> !paste
<Tom_Kidd> I have AOSS, but ET (WolfenStein Enemy Territory) sound doesn't work with it, and for sound on Chromium I have to do aoss chromium
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Tom_Kidd> So nailbiter, I would like to think aoss doesn't :\
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: Well, 'aoss' is a second way to get what you want. It's a wrapper that redirects audio I/O to ALSA. It doesn't always work, though
<Tom_Kidd> alsa-oss = aoss?
<Tom_Kidd> I have the alsa-oss package installed
<Tom_Kidd> Though.. isn't that just what the aoss command is?
<purplefeltangel> ..... ubugtu?
<slew> take a gander at this smoken hot sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9778
<j1p> Im trying to configure adesklets, configure si giving me an error about "cannot find Python include path" any idea what package fixes that, or what I have to do to fix it?
<Nils_> Noob here. I installed Ubuntu on a laptop which subsequently failed. The HD was fine. I got another laptop and switched the HDs. Among other problems, x doesn't recognise the new screen. Is there a way to "rescan" ('scuse the terminology) all the hardware? Thanks.
<allanh128> Hello everyone.  I read in a forum that Ubuntu Breezy Badger does not have floppy support.  Is this tru?  If so how can I add it?
<Tom_Kidd> Not true..?
<Tom_Kidd> I just stuck one in and it was fine?
<Tom_Kidd> It does
<dagbrown> So, uh, my Ubuntu box doesn't start up GNOME any more
<brian_> i installed ubuntu, i added a user, but apparently i didnt see a screen to  give 'root' a password, how do i fix this?
<Tom_Kidd> brian_ You should just use your user password it works for most things
<Tom_Kidd> but
<slew> so, nailbiter, what do you suggest for getting and installing mplayer? i need it for tovid to work
<iceman> Any one know a application to record shoutcast ... ?
<Tom_Kidd> The default installation DIDN'T, to set up a root password do
<Tom_Kidd> sudo passwd
<jbroome> !tell brian_ about root
<dagbrown> So anyway
<pepsi> ubuntu encourages the use of sudo
<brian_> thank you.
<dagbrown> I log in via gdm, get the login sound, and then nothing.
<pepsi> therefore they dont let you login as root by default
<dagbrown> What might have gone wrong?
<Tom_Kidd> dagbrown: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common
<Tom_Kidd>  what you looking for?
<iceman> I need a application to record shoutcast broadcast
<nik> I need help with SDL
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: Err, sorry--I think I confuse myself. 'alsa-oss' is just the wrapper, which you can use if you for some reason don't have a OSS-compatible /dev/dsp
<dagbrown> Tom_Kidd: Not even close.
<nik> when I install an application I keep getting this error: checking for sdl-config... no
<nik> configure: error: can't find sdl-config on your system
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: 'alsa-base' arranges to load the *-oss* modules, which provide you a /dev/dsp that OSS legacy apps can use. Is it the case that your /dev/dsp device doesn't work at all?
<nailbiter> iceman: 'beep-media-player' and 'xmms' can stream their output to a shoutcast server
<Tom_Kidd> nailbiter: My ALSA works fine, my OSS doesn't give me any sound at all
<nik> anyone?
<nailbiter> brian_: The 'root' account is locked by default on Ubuntu and OS X. You're encouraged to use 'sudo' instead to gain root privileges for individual commands as needed
<slew> so did they take mplayer out of the repositories? dosent seem like theyd do something like that
<Madpilot> slew, there is no package called "mplayer" but it's there - mplayer-386 & such
<engla> nik: It says that you don't have sdl-config, right? Well, do you have it?
<slew> Madpilot, this i know, and these dont install.
<slew> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<nik> I think so... how do I tell?
<slew> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<Madpilot> slew, you probably don't have Multiverse repo enabled
<iceman> nailbiter no i want to capture and record shoutcast broadcast ... ?
<slew> take a gander at this smoken hot sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9778
<Deramin> Running gnome on Ubuntu. every time I try to add a printer I get an error message saying "gnome-cups-add" crashed. Bug buddie gave me the information here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9779, none of which I understand. can anyone help me figure out what the problem is?
<Madpilot> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tom_Kidd> slew: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/mplayer
<Tom_Kidd> dpkg -i the .deb
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: I don't know why that would be. Do you have a /etc/asound.conf or a ~/.asoundrc that's set up custom redirections?
<engla> nik: you can use synaptic and search for it... remember as a general rule, that when a configure script wants 'package', it also wants  'package-dev' (another supplimentary package)
<slew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9778
<nik> let me try that
<Madpilot> slew, add 'multiverse' to the 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe' and the one below it
<nailbiter> iceman: Ah, ok. You can use mplayer's -dumpstream and -dumpfile options to dump the stream to an MP3 file on disk.
<Tom_Kidd> nailbiter: http://pastebin.com/586431
<nailbiter> iceman: Ack, you're gone
<Madpilot> slew, then run sudo apt-get update or Reload in Synaptic
<echoz> anyone knows a thing or two bout restoring GRUB?
<brian_> root@deface:~# id
<brian_> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root
<dagbrown> Hmm, interesting, I run gnome-panel by hand and get a bunch of error messages
<brian_> thanks people :)
<j1p> I'm trying to install adesklets 0.5.1, It's giving me an error on configure, "configure:error: Cannot find imlib2: Is imlib2-config in the path?" I dont see imlib2 in the repos, is there anything i can do for this?
<AngryElf> does S-ATA = SCSI?
<Madpilot> brian_, why are you using root?
<slew> Madpilot, so, after following the directions on the ubuntu wiki on setting up the repositories, it still is broken?
<usr> How can I play .rm formats?
<dagbrown> AngryElf: No
<nailbiter> AngryElf: No. :) It's Serial ATA, a simplified, higher-speed version of ATA
<nailbiter> AngryElf: wikipedia.org/wiki/SATA
<Tom_Kidd> slew: packages.ubuntu.org ?
<Pheffer1> nailbiter: I tried your suggestion, but I didn't get to change my monitor
<Pheffer1> driver.
<Madpilot> slew, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 use this sources.list
<Nils_> "Simplified?"
<AngryElf> dagbrown, nailbiter, so regular old IDE drivers built into my kernel should boot to SATA HDs?
<Tom_Kidd> slew: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ *
<echoz> anyone knows a thing about GRUB? i think i hosed mine and grub-install is telling me that the stage1 file is not read correctly...
<Tom_Kidd> I see it @ http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<usr> could someone help me out ?
<usr> !tell usr about real
<Tom_Kidd> sudo apt-get install grub|grub-install ?
<mlalkaka> when i print a text file using lp (from the command-line), the first 1-2 columns of text get cut off (probably because my printer can't print that far to the edge). how can i change the margin values for lp?
<Madpilot> AngryElf, SATA drives should work fine in Ubuntu - my only HD is SATA
<usr> !tell usr about restricted
<AngryElf> Madpilot, i'm rebuilding my kernel, i need to know what drivers to build into it
<nailbiter> echoz: Copy /lib/grub/i386-pc/stage{1,2} into /boot/grub, then run 'grub-install' again
<AngryElf> i've been having a hell of a time getting the kernel loaded
<Madpilot> AngryElf, no idea, but the stock Ubuntu kernels all do SATA...
<echoz> nailbiter: will do.. thanks.
<AngryElf> Madpilot, i'm building a 2.6.15 kernel :(
<_wd3_> i have a tough one for the experts tonight. i have usb hpna not connecting online. netwk shw ip, netmask, loopback but not allowing me online. why
<dagbrown> SATA is for all intents and purposes completely different from IDE.
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: I don't understand the asound.conf config file format, I'm afraid. :-/
<echoz> nailbiter: its still saying that stage1 is not read correctly.... is it possible i hosed my drive or smth?
<Pheffer1> usr: is .rm format for realplayer?
<Tom_Kidd> Heh, I just put that down.. I saw it at the forums and after I did that programs that used ALSA could play sounds at the same time :\
<nailbiter> _wd3_: What happens when you 'ping' external hosts? Do you get an 'operation not permitted'?
<nailbiter> Pheffer1: Doesn't 'dpkg-reconfigure' bring up a menu asking you if you want to autoconfigure your video hardware?
<nailbiter> Pheffer1: It should at least ask you for your video chipset and a list of monitor resolutions
<_wd3_> nailbiter what's steps again to ping
<Pheffer1> usr: Yes, you use Realplayer to play rm files
<nailbiter> _wd3_: ping <ip address>
<Nils_> BTW, it should be pointed out, re that SATA thing, that SAS supports SATA as a protocol.
<nailbiter> _wd3_: It's a shell command
<usr> Okay
<Pheffer1> nailbiter: yes, but it doesn't let me change the *driver*
<_wd3_> nailbiter thats in network  settings i'll do it again
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: The thing is, a _software_ ALSA mixer like you've set up isn't necessary most of the time because most audio hardware can do multi-channel audio anyway
<slew> Madpilot, nailbiter, Tom_Kidd thanks for your time and trouble. =] 
<AngryElf> Nils_, what does that mean if i'm building a kernel to boot to a SATA drive?
<Davey> what does this mean in "ps aux" output? root         1  0.0  0.0  1512  452 ?        S     2005   1:41 init [2] 
<dagbrown> My GNOME desktop is still not starting up!
<Pen|s> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Pen|s> DCC SEND "3458937594387593845793487534985734897538945734987598437589347539845743895745359875983579845798435789475345" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@proxy2mrqtmi.mrqt.mi.charter.com]  by Ubugtu
* Pen|s was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Tom_Kidd> nailbiter: I'll just leave it alone for now.. I'm tired and have a temporarey solution to lie back on
<Tom_Kidd> Later all, good night.
<nailbiter> Pheffer1: What do you mean by driver? The list with 'trident', 'tga', 'tdfx', 's3', for example, is a list of drivers
<Pheffer1> nailbiter: Linux usually does a bad job at detecting my monitor's driver, and I often have to chose other drivers, even if they are not the right ones, otherwise I get strange lines accross my screen.
<nailbiter> Tom_Kidd: Good night
<Pheffer1> euh
* barak dances
<dagbrown> Hi, help, anyone know anything about GNOME and what might be wrong with my installation?
<Pen|s> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nc1mrqtmi.mrqt.mi.charter.com]  by Ubugtu
* Pen|s was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<Pheffer1> Sorry, maybe I was using the wrong term
<nailbiter> Davey: init is the topmost process on your system. Most of the time, it just sits there and does nothing
<brian_> do i have to compile gcc?
<Nils_> AngryElf: Nothing.
<brian_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<brian_> See `config.log' for more details.
<nailbiter> brian_: Use 'apt-get install build-essential' to download and install a reasonable set of build tools
<Pheffer1> nailbiter: What I meant to say, is that I want to tell the computer what model the monitor is
<nailbiter> brian_: And you can't compile gcc without a compiler. It's a chicken-and-egg problem
<dagbrown> Okay, I can see that this channel isn't going to be any help to me
<Davey> nailbiter: and if it's been sitting at the top of top for a while, what does that mean? :)
<brian_> oh yeah lol
<tulio2> !tell tulio2 about ntfs
<nailbiter> Pheffer1: It's autodetected for you via DDC. Your video cable has an extra pin on it that sends monitor sense information to the video card
<nik> THANK YOU engla! Everything works now :)
<tulio2> hi guys
<tulio2> i got steam installed in a NTFS partition
<tulio2> i can acess this partition with winex
<tulio2> and run these games ?
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Nils_> Aight. Let me simplify my question: can I "reset" x.org?
<Pheffer1> nailbiter: Yes, but as I explained above, my monitor often works better when Linux is told that it is a different model than what it actually is.
<nailbiter> Davey: If it's not consuming any CPU cycles, don't worry about it. ;-)
<Davey> nailbiter: I have a 2.3 load and init is top of the list
<Pheffer1> This has worked for me in Xandros and Fedora
<carlk> tulio2: "no"
<biloyp> how would I find out if I using ReiserFS for my / or /home
<nailbiter> Pheffer1: The thing is, the X.org server doesn't actually have a built-in monitor database, so you can't exactly choose what monitor model you have. It just tries to autodetect what resolutions it supports via DDC (if possible)
<carlk> tulio2: you can read NTFS from anyting in linux, including wine
<biloyp> I did the default install
<Madpilot> biloyp, Ubuntu uses ext3 by default
<nailbiter> Davey: Ah, that's very strange
<_wd3_> nailbiter i put in my friends ip and press ping in the "network tools" and nothing comes in the box below. odd though under devices it shws ip address, netmask, hardware loopback and the packets are counting
<tulio2> carlk: uhn thanks
<Pheffer1> hmm too bad. Oh well, back to Fedora.
<biloyp> MadPilot..ok thx
<Davey> nailbiter: tell me about it
<Davey> nailbiter: I'm thinking to reboot
<nailbiter> Davey: Do a 'telinit q' to force it to reload/re-exec itself?
<biloyp> anyone using Beagle
<Davey> nailbiter: what'll that do to the system?
<nailbiter> _wd3_: Can you perform the ping from the command line?
<Davey> nailbiter: this is a production server :/
<_wd3_> nailbiter sorry what's command
<nailbiter> Davey: It shouldn't change runlevels--it's just a way for init to upgrade itself to a newer executable without restarting the system
<nailbiter> _wd3_: Open a terminal window, then type in 'ping <ip address>'
<nailbiter> Davey:
<Davey> nailbiter: yes?
<allanh128> How do I install a floppy drive in ubuntu brezzy badger after the os has been installed?   We don't have an fd0 entry in /dev.
<_wd3_> nailbiter brb by the way my other linux box is nic my daughter is hpna, have u heard of other problms?
<nailbiter> Davey: That was a book falling on the enter key on my keyboard, sorry
<Davey> nailbiter: lol
<nailbiter> _wd3_: You need to provide more information to diagnose a hardware problem, if you suspect that to be the case
<tolkan> could someone take a look at this error: http://pastebin.com/586443 I'm trying to find out how to set up my ipw3945 wireless device
<nailbiter> allanh128: If it's a USB floppy, just plug it in and it'll appear as /dev/sda (or whichever SCSI device is free next)
<_wd3_> nailbiter "network unreachable"
<nailbiter> _wd3_: Ok. What's your IP address and netmask again? Are you behind a router on a home network?
<odat> how do i make a file from the command line
<odat> ?
<allanh128> thanks.  No it'stheold fashioned ribbon cable kind.
<allanh128> we put it in the machine after the install.
<s|k> why might I not be able to hear sound from flash on websites when I can hear sound just fine from a cd?
<ddonky> odat - what kind of file?
<nailbiter> allanh128: Did you enable the floppy in the BIOS?
<odat> these are the direction and i'm not sure how to do it
<odat> create a new file as /etc/mkinitramfs/scripts/local-top/dmraid
<matt__> room: having probs with apt-get
<allanh128> Yes.  it is ebabled in the bios.
<nailbiter> allanh128: Hm. Try a 'modprobe floppy'. Does /dev/fd0 appear after that?
<matt__> what does the error "cannot find package __" mean?  i am trying to install xine
<ddonky> odat - a script?
<carlk> odat: touch  /etc/mkinitramfs/scripts/local-top/dmraid
<nailbiter> odat: If you want to do it via a GUI, run "gksudo gedit" to open a root-privileged editor. If you want to do it via the command line, run "sudo vim /etc/mkinitramfs/scripts/local-top/dmraid"
<carlk> odat: that will creeate an empty file
<carlk> odat: yeah, guessing you want to put something in the file
<nailbiter> matt__: The player package is "xine-ui".
<allanh128> ok hold on
<_wd3_> nailbiter ip 127.0.0.1, netmask 255.0.0.0, behind a home ntwk / router. sbc/pacbell  (hpna) home portal. my wife is conn usb to modem router, I am conn etho, daught well in xp usb adapter to phone line but linux won't register usb adapter
<melv> hi
<odat> k thanx but now i don't know how to do something else either
<nailbiter> matt__: "xine" is actually a library with several front-ends. "totem-xine" is the standard GNOME media player which uses Xine as a backend.
<matt__> also libdvdcss2 is not found maybe im missing something
<nailbiter> _wd3_: 127.0.0.1 is the loopback interface; it wouldn't be an Ethernet interface at all
<odat> i need to add a script or something but i'm not sure how to enter the commands
<Ambugaton> hey i'm trying to make an HP DVR work w/ my laptop running ubuntu
<Ambugaton> am i crazy?
<nailbiter> matt__: libdvdcss2 is in the Marillat archive (mainly because it's not quite legal to use in many countries)
<Ambugaton> or does some1 know how it will work?
<nailbiter> Ambugaton: Does it have a Firewire interface? What is it supposed to show up as? A standard DV capture device?
<carlk> Ambugaton: dvr = dvd burner, or a set top DVD recorder?
<_wd3_> nailbiter thanks i was just thinking if my wife and i ip starts with 172 shouldn't daughters. so teh 127 is the address for the network right so i have to put in her ip huh? how?
<matt__> ok, i am new to linux in general. i know basic commands
<Ambugaton> ok
<matt__> how do i add the marillot repos
<Ambugaton> its a Hewlett Packard Digital Video Recorder
<Ambugaton> it has almost every input imaginable and i'm hooked up w/ a standard USB
<Madpilot> matt__, that's not advised - what're you looking for?
<nailbiter> _wd3_: No--127.0.0.1 is "myself", or "the local computer". This address is always present for testing (even when you're not connected to anything). Your actual Ethernet interface is something else
<matt__> im looking to add dvd capability
<Ambugaton> i just wanna kno if i can do anything to make it work or if i'm barking up the wrong tree
<Madpilot> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Ambugaton> right now all signs point to the latter
<Madpilot> matt__, see ubotu's post ^^^
<allanh128> ok here is what I get from typing modprobe floppy.  /dev# is /dev/fd
<j1p> anyone in here use adesklets?
<allanh128> then on the next line
<carlk> Ambugaton: have a URL to the devices specs ?
<_wd3_> nailbiter thanx so linux see the adapter then right?
<Ambugaton> dont believe so
<nailbiter> _wd3_: No, you're looking at the wrong interface
<Ambugaton> lemme try to find one
<nailbiter> _wd3_: Try GNOME menu -> System -> Administration -> Network settings  instead
<_wd3_> nailbiter brb
<Ambugaton> its a dual tv tuner
<Ambugaton> and digital video recorder
<Ambugaton> thats what it says right on it
<seap> Hi folks...just did a dist-upgrade and upgrade from breezy to dapper, and now I won't boot. I'm not sure how else to explain it, it's like the bootloader hangs when the kernel is about to load after I hit enter on the list. Is this happening to a lot of people?
<Madpilot> sean, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions/issues
<engla> seap: I think I've seen than with a b->d upgrade. You could go chat in #ubuntu+1 for dapper things though
<Madpilot> seap, rather ^^^
<seap> ahh
<seap> that's a clever channel name. thanks =] 
<_wd3_> anybody ready for a challenge?
<j1p> anyone in here use adesklets? I'm having trouble, it will only run as root, when i try to run it as a normal user, it gives me /usr/bin/adesklets: No such file or directory, I had it installed via apt-get, but I removed that and installed the newest version from sourceforge
<_wd3_> how can i mount or install my pci modem
<jc2_> Hello, I'm working with allanh128 on the floppy drive install/mount. His results from modprobe floppy.  /dev# is /dev/fd
* brainb0x is away (C-a d)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* brainb0x was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<matt__> ok i do not get the deb command
<matt__> sorry madpilot for making you madder
<_wd3_> i cant get my hpna usb adapter config, so how do i mount  my modem to surf
<Madpilot> matt__, I'm not actually insane :P - what don't you get about installing?
<Ambugaton> ok i found a driver for the thing but its a win32 driver
<Ambugaton> fuckin windows
<Ambugaton> no way i can use that
<carlk> Ambugaton: hows that URL comming?
<Ambugaton> well here's the page w/ the driver
<Ambugaton> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&softwareitem=ob-36021-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<Ambugaton> its the right hardware tho
<matt__> madpilot: how do i add a repository, is it deb
<Madpilot> !tell matt__ about repos
<_wd3_> madpilot how r u i need some help i still can't get my usb adapter (hpna) to config. nailbiter left. i ping and nothing.  under devices it shows modem when i activate it wont
<carlk> Ambugaton: close.  how about the main page for the device
<Madpilot> _wd3_, I don't run wireless, and I know nothing about it - sorry
<_wd3_> madpilot it's a usb adapter into my box other end phone line.
<Madpilot> _wd3_, ADSL or dialup?
<_wd3_> dsl
<Madpilot> !dsl
<ubotu> somebody said pppoe was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Madpilot> _wd3_, have you tried that wiki page? ^^^
<mikebot> is there an aim type program for gnome-terminal?
<_wd3_> madpilot it's rough , nothing.
<Ambugaton> i'm working on that main page man
<Madpilot> mikebot, gaim?
<_wd3_> madpilot i'm thinking about going back to xp pls help
<carlk> mikebot: yeah.. leme find it
<mikebot> Madpilot: yeah, but
<mikebot> Madpilot: like irssi:xchat::?:gaim
<Madpilot> _wd3_, I use cable & my own router, so I haven't had to mess with networking much - sorry
<Madpilot> mikebot, ah - no idea (I'm saying that a lot right now...) :P
<_wd3_> madpilot i understand, i have a modem installed also how do i mount that?
<mikebot> Madpilot: hehe, maybe we should demote you
<carlk> mikebot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/naim
<j1p> I installed a file using ./configure, make, make install, etc. How can I cleanly uninstall it
<mikebot> carlk: is there any way to copy that in gnome terminal?
<Madpilot> mikebot, do you need to install from the command line?
<mikebot> Madpilot: no
<carlk> jib - check the README - probably make uninstall
<vincent_> anyone know when Kubuntu 6.04 will be ready for download?
<mikebot> carlk: do you know how to change the font (/size) in gnome-terminal?
<_wd3_> madpilot i can't get my modem config. how can i test it
<vincent_> ?
<kbrosnan> vincent_, april 20th i think
<vincent_> oh goodie... not that far away then :D
<vincent_> I'll use Winblows til then
<vincent_> I want to use the new 2.6.15 kernel and KDE 3.5.1 and Open Office 2.0
<matt__> madpilot: still cant install libdvdcss2
<kbrosnan> vincent_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<engla> j1p: I recommend using "checkinstall" [in the future] , it's a tool to simplify this, basically you substitute "make install" with "checkinstall" and it makes a .deb and installs it. You can later remove the package in synaptic. But for now, try going to the source and use "make uninstall"
<_wd3_> hey anyone knows a modem check utility to install a modem
<j1p> Is there a reason when I run adesklets as a normal user it gives me: /usr/bin/adesklets: no such file or directory, but it works fine if i run it as root?
<j1p> thanks engla
<carlk> _wd3_: yeah, there is a "modem detect" script... hold on...
<engla> j1p: no problem. j1p, check if the file really exists. Try "which adesklets" for both root and user
<carlk> !winmodem
<ubotu> hmm... winmodem is To get started with winmodems on linux, see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Ambugaton> would it  be possible to use modprobe in order to find the hardware i'm trying to make work?
<carlk> yeah, that.
<_wd3_> carlk thankx and unbotu also
<carlk> yeah, that.
<mikebot> carlk: ?
<j1p> engla: There is no /usr/bin/adesklets, and "which adesklets" and "sudo which adesklets" both give no output
<tulio2> http://downloads.transgaming.com/files/cedega-5.1.tgz
<carlk> Ambugaton: no.  try lsusb, lspci and lshw
<engla> j1p: well you probably installed to /usr/local/bin/ anyway (since you built from source). Your user _should_ have this in it's path, but there might be something strange (echo $PATH to make sure it's there)
<carlk> mikebot: oh yeah, font in terminal?
<_wd3_> carlk i really want to use my usb adapter for my (hpna) home network ( sbc) my wife is conn by usb, i am nic, my daughters usb isn't showing up
<engla> can anyone tell if the f-spot version in breezy (0.1.3) is usable or not? I'm looking for export to flickr & original
<j1p> engla: /usr/local/bin is in $PATH, and the file is in there
<carlk> _wd3_: that isn't a "modem"
<_wd3_> carlk yes i know but im having a hard time getting it config, don't want to linux again for the 3 time. i might jus get her up by modem so she can surf for now
<mikebot> carlk: yeha
<delmar> hrm. thats crazy. i removed a 120gig sata from an asus P5ND2 on sata1. put it on the P5N32.. also on SATA1, and all i get is .. error loading operating system.  since when did Linux behaive like frekin MS Windows and dislike one moving a boot disk from one PC to another...in terms of IDE/Sata compatability... anyone seen this before?
<mikebot> carlk: not in terminal, but in gnome-terminal...so like not the applications>terminal thing, but when i use irssi
<carlk> _wd3_: I would get a $20 wireless AP that has some wired ports
<engla> j1p: I don't know what is looking for it in the wrong place, but if you really want to try, you can install it in /usr/bin instead..
<j1p> do I just add an option when compiling it to do that?
<engla> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<j1p> thanks
<_wd3_> carlk wired ports
<engla> j1p: but then you have to make and install again
<engla> :-(
<j1p> its not too big of a process :)
<clinton_> bonjorno everyone, I have a quick question for you. Is there a mpeg or wmv viewer for ubuntu? and if so, how and where do I dl/install it
<Madpilot> !tell clinton_ about wmv
<DJ_tobias> how do you remove something from a runlevel ?
<Ambugaton> hey carlk i got a red flag here
<Ambugaton> i did lsusb
<engla> DJ_tobias: you want to remove services? You can use the package sysv-rc-conf
<Ambugaton> and i have Adaptec, Inc. listed 3x
<carlk> _wd3_: http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=334319&pfp=cat3 - $23
<saads> does anyone here know what the status of kraal is?
<saads> it's supposed to become the default firewall for ubuntu
<_wd3_> carlk im reading it now
<Ambugaton> anyhow, i give up on the HP website
<Ambugaton> can't find shit
<Ambugaton> alright, so i have my usb's listed
<Ambugaton> and adaptec is listed on 3 of them
<mikebot> carlk: also, do you know where i can look tos ee how to download/install naim?
<carlk> mikebot: sudo apt-get install naim
<j1p> engla: thanks a bunch, it works fine now :)
<engla> j1p: nice.
<Ambugaton> so if i'm not using modprob
<Ambugaton> probe*
<DJ_tobias> what is hotplug-n$ ???
<Ambugaton> what the heck do i do next?
<maruchan> has anyone had problems with gdesklet, that you get from synaptic
<maruchan> it seems when i try to install a desklet it dosent show up on the desklet list
<carlk> Ambugaton: google - find some tech info about the device
<Ambugaton> i can't find any carlk
<Ambugaton> google wont turn up anything
<mikebot> carlk: how do i run it once it's installed?
<Ambugaton> HP website wont turn up any specs or even acknowledge that the damn thing exists
<Ambugaton> is this going to lead to writing my own driver?
<Ambugaton> because i'm way too big a n00b to do that
<carlk> Ambugaton: not if you cant find any specs
<Madpilot> Ambugaton, hae you checked ubuntuforums.org?
<Ambugaton> i gave it a poke
<Ambugaton> i dont think anyone's tried this though
<Ambugaton> or at least tried it and documented it
<mikebot> carlk: for some reason it isn't connecting..
<carlk> Ambugaton: it is a windows media center?
<mikebot> carlk: ah, this is an old version it says
<Ambugaton> yea its a windows media center
<Ambugaton> does that mean i'm screwed?
<clinton_> are there any anti virus programs for ubuntu?
<carlk> Ambugaton: well, MS isn't known for trying to play well with others...
<Ambugaton> yea i kno
<Ambugaton> just couldn't get to sleep so i figured i might as well attempt something crazy
<albert__> helloall I have an auto-update problem I cant seem to shake
<mikebot> will a dapper program work in breezy?
<mikebot> does anyone know????
<carlk> mikebot: naim worked for me: /connect
<albert__> something about not being able to get an exclusive lock
<mikebot> carlk: what version?
<carlk> mikebot: kinda - I am on a dapper box ;)
<albert__> can anyone help
<Madpilot> albert__, are you trying to run two install programs at the same time (Update & Synaptic, say?)
<Seveas> albert__, close synaptic, apt-get, aptitude and all other package manegers
<DaNeon> hi?
<mikebot> carlk: i think i am running breezy..can i install the naim for dapper?
<Mosi> Does anyone know a better PDF reader available for a PPC than Xpdf?
<mikebot> carlk: i don't even know what dapper is
<Seveas> mornin' Madpilot 
<Madpilot> hi Seveas
<albert__> no i tried to find them in the process manager thing but no luck
<albert__> I couldnt locate them running
<mlalkaka> when i print a text file using lp (from the command-line), the first 1-2 columns of text get cut off (probably because my printer can't print that far to the edge). how can i change the margin values for lp?
<DaNeon> i installed amarok and i can't play mp3 files. i downloaded gstreamer.. is anything missing?
<Madpilot> mikebot, Dapper is the next version of Ubuntu, it'll be out in about six weeks
<albert__> also when I went to delete the lock file it said I didn't have permission
<mikebot> Madpilot: how do people already have it?
<Ambugaton> so should i just give up?
<mikebot> Madpilot: and can i use a dapper program now?
<Madpilot> mikebot, there's been test releases, and no, you shouldn't try to run Dapper stuff in Breezy
<mikebot> Madpilot: argh, okay
<mikebot> Madpilot: how hard will it be to go from breezy to dapper?
<mikebot> Madpilot: and will i have to reinstall everything?
<DaNeon> i'm on dapper flight 4
<Madpilot> mikebot, not hard, and no, you won't have to reinstall anything (except maybe 3d drivers)
<albert__> any suggestions
<Mosi> Does anyone know a better PDF reader available for a PPC than Xpdf?
<albert__> it still occurs after reboot
<albert__> and I cant seem to shake it
<albert__> im new at this
<mikebot> Madpilot: how about from breezy to dapper test release to dapper?
<carlk> albert__: do you know how to run apt-get from a shell prompt?
<albert__> you could say im an MS sinner baptized in the church of Ubuntu
<albert__> no
<Madpilot> mikebot, you can do that, sure. Dapper is still in development, though
<albert__> but im a fast learner
<carlk> mikebot: only do dapper if you are prepared to loose everyting and start over
<mikebot> carlk: i don't want ot start over or lose everything
<mikebot> is breezy newer that hoary?
<Mosi> mikebot: suggest not doing dapper then :P
<albert__> Ive read I need to kill the lock or something of the sort before I can get a new exclusive lock
<mikebot> Mosi: haha okay
<Mosi> mikebot: yes, it is
<Ambugaton> well thanks anyways carlk
<Madpilot> mikebot, then stay away from the development versions :P
<Mosi> Does anyone know a better PDF reader available for a PPC than Xpdf?
<mikebot> what about changing the font size in gnome-terminal!?!?!
<carlk> mikebot: then wait for it to be 'done'
<engla> Mosi: evince?
<Ambugaton> i really oughta hit the hay
<Ambugaton> i'm wiped
<Madpilot> Mosi, does Adobe do AcroRead for PPC?
<Mosi> engla: i'll try it, thanks
<engla> I don't think Acroread is available for linux/ppc :-(
<carlk> albert__: find "terminal" and get to a $ prompt
<albert__> ok
<engla> I don't want it though
<Mosi> Madpilot: i didn't try it, but i would be surprised. It's generally hard to get anythign commercial for Linux PPC because i can't build from source
<albert__> im there
<mikebot> carlk: you know how to change the font size in gnome-terminal!
<engla> Mosi: I'm on ppc and I agree that there is almost nothing non-free... some surprises though, you should be able to find Opera and Real Player for ppc
<Mosi> Madpilot: being a linux PPC user i get screwed from two sides with compatability :P even companies that distribute linux binaries don't usually make a second one for PPC
<Madpilot> mikebot, look thru gnome-term's preferences
<mikebot> Madpilot: where is that?
<delmar> When using debian I could do as follows... boot up of a cd or working installation on a hard disk.. mount second disk ... and fix/install the mbr by doing something like.. chroot /mountpoint lilo.   whats the deal with ubuntu? i booted ubuntu.. alt-f2 to another screen, mounted the disk on /mnt... but ubuntu doesn't use lilo to init the mbr.. .. whats the story?
<Mosi> engla: i might have to try Opera, i'm stuck on Mozilla right now because i busticated firefox
<Madpilot> mikebot, Edit -> Current Profile
<engla> ouch
<albert__> got the prompt
<mikebot> Madpilot: where is edit?
<mikebot> Madpilot: i'm using alt+f1
<Madpilot> mikebot, that's not gnome-terminal, then
<carlk> albert__: sudo apt-get update
<carlk> albert__: fairly sure that will error
<mikebot> Madpilot: what is it?
<engla> delmar: I think ubuntu uses grub, not lilo. I don't know since I use yaboot
<serprime> hi.. i've installed mysql and apache, when configuring php with '--with-mysql' the script can't find the mysql header files.. does anybody know how to fix this, pls?
<Seveas> serprime, install php rom the ubuntu repositories...
<carlk> but when it does, you can cut/paste the message
<Madpilot> mikebot, that's the console - the "real" command line. gnome-terminal is what you get w/ Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<delmar> engla, yeah i figured it was grub.. but know nothing about it.
<mikebot> Madpilot: ohhh okay..how do i change the font size in the console?
<mikebot> or for the console, rather
<serprime> ok Seveas, thx
<delmar> bah. i was going to re-install anyway.
<carlk> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Triskelios> I have a breezy-based live cd that I want to set netcfg based on the mac address; would I be able to use preseed for this? I think that gets parsed before the ethernet drivers are loaded, though
<Madpilot> mikebot, no idea, I always use gnome-terminal (except in emergencies, when I don't care about font size...)
<mikebot> Madpilot: darn, okay, thanks
<DoTheRodeo> is there any web server like apache for ubuntu?
<mikebot> anyone know how to change the font size in the console?
<Madpilot> !tell DoTheRodeo about apache
<DoTheRodeo> is there any web server like apache for ubuntu?
<albert__> it said dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg - - configure -- a' to correct the problem.
<DoTheRodeo> OTHER
<DoTheRodeo> i meant
<carlk> albert__: there you go.  put sudo infront of it
<mikebot> Madpilot: do you know where i could find out?
<hondadarrell> anyone know how to install the essential codecs package for mplayer?
<Madpilot> mikebot, not offhand. There are lots of commandline tutorials & such out on the web, though
<albert__> ok
<hondadarrell> I found Mplayer in the repos but I need to install the essential codecs package.
<mikebot> Madpilot: oookkayyyyyy
<mikebot> Madpilot: thanks
<albert__> ok one more question
<albert__> how do I install an RPM file
<albert__> I just got a copy of a flight simulator in that format
<engla> albert__: there is a tool called 'alien' that can solve this for you. RPMs are however, as you might understand, alien to the system. So it might break a little bit more than usual
<DaNeon> hi anybody trying to play mp3 on amarok on dapper 4?
<albert__> ok im willing to try anything as I am a pilot anxious to get my fly on
<tonyyarusso> DaNeon: You can direct dapper questions to #ubuntu+1.
<engla> albert__: get alien with your package manager "sudo apt-get install alien"; then you convert and install the package with "sudo alien -i package.rpm"
<carlk> albert__:  what is the name of the rpm?
<Madpilot> albert__, which flight sim?
<engla> albert__: but you have to resolve dependencies yourself, that could be a problem. Good luck though
<albert__> x plane
<carlk> albert__: if it is good, good chance there is a ubuntu version
<albert__> so is rpm bad for ubuntu
<engla> nah, but it's not native
<mikebot> okay
<mikebot> night all
<albert__> sorry if im ignorant but I just thought that most all linux software works with with most every distro
<albert__> I see
<Madpilot> CarlFK, XPlane is non-free
<DaNeon> thz tonyyarusso
<Madpilot> albert__, not always
<albert__> oh yeah its payware, well more like donate ware
<albert__> it is an incredible product so it is worth it
<cppnewbie> mornin', i have this problem in here, when i boot up thru linux, after it when i go into windows, windows' clock is two hours back, while the clock here is ok. what causes this one? :S
<albert__> hey mad pilot im a S/MEL - IFR studying for CFI(I), you?
<Madpilot> albert__, install alien, and run it on the rpm, and see what happens
<albert__> ok sure
<Madpilot> albacker, PPL, studying toward CPL, eventually CFI
<hondadarrell> cppnewbie, I noticed that too. very strange.
<cppnewbie> and its not like its not properly configured in here. its ok in here :S
<Madpilot> albert__, rather- PPL (SEL), studying for CPL, then CFI
<albert__> oh yeah im sure you dont get this enough you guys but... THANKS
<serprime> q: how can i remove compiled software?
<engla> albert__: that software looks really cool, and it's nice of him to supply 3 platforms. The web design is horrible though. But tell us about your progress and if the install works
<albert__> hey mad pilot if you need some advice, anytime I'd be happy to give you my email
<albert__> hey no problem
<blazemonger> serprime, :make uninstall
<engla> serprime: if you are lucky, you can "make uninstall" where you did "make install"
<Madpilot> albert__, sure - pm me?
<albert__> sure
<engla> serprime: but if you use the tool 'checkinstall' for installing in the first place, it becomes safer&easier
<serprime> really.. cool.. thx blazemonger, engla
<superx> hi
<elephanthunter> Hello :D
<superx> why does the package mgr hang?
<elephanthunter> When does it hang?
<albert__> to do that i just do direct client-to-client then open chat right
<superx> when browsing other "sections while its applying changes
<blazemonger> serprime, : if you can find  a way to compile svgalib from sources feel free to msg me
<blazemonger> it's one of the few th ings i am having no luck in compiling
<Madpilot> albert__, just do "/msg Madpilot <whatever>"
<elephanthunter> ubotu no, automatix is <reply> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. (see !easyubuntu)
<ubotu> okay, elephanthunter
<albert__> ok i see
<elephanthunter> Somehow the description for automatix has been changed the last three times I've visited this channel.
<Madpilot> elephanthunter, it used to be a fair bit blunter than it is now
<blazemonger> what options exist when you want to install a package but conflicts are in the way? do you just compile fom sources?
<elephanthunter> That's not my original description. I modified it to add "(see !easyubuntu)"
<elephanthunter> Personally I don't mind automatix
<superx> huh?
<superx> it doe sit for me
<blazemonger> the closest to a distro with full develiopment tools is slackware ..mandrake doesnt install the development libraries.fedora core.too many cd's for a os.
<cppnewbie> guys, in the way i remove a directory, in this way i can copy a directory? (ex. rmdir something -> cpdir something)
<superx> it just takes few mintues an dthen its does but if browse othere files in the server it sometimes hangs
<serprime> blazemonger, svga?? don't understand
<superx> not true dev wise knoppix has many
<brian_> what's the best app for video's,   mplayer, xine, or what ?
<brian_> does xmms play video's or is it only a cd player?
<superx> video
<Mosi> cppnewbie: the command to copy a file (or directory) is called 'cp', and you have to give it two arguments. first, the name of the thing to copy, second, the name of the copy to make.
<elephanthunter> ubotu, tell brian about easyubuntu
<j1p> Are there any decent looking AIM clients that will run on fluxbox, gaim is just ugly
<superx> gaim rules
<mylo> brian_, xmms have many plugins, including video
<elephanthunter> Err.. oops
<superx> its only video
<elephanthunter> Bad move on my part. That doesn't answer your question >.<
<Madpilot> brian_, I like totem-xine - seems to play everything video-wise
<mylo> brian_, i'd pick vlc for video player
<cppnewbie> Mosi its cp as a directory as well? i thought that cp was only to copy a file :P
<hondadarrell> ubotu, tell hondadarrell about easyubuntu
<superx> by the way i get no audiop on ubuntu
<blazemonger> ubuntu is like inbetween
<blazemonger> serprime, :svga as in superVGA as in the type opf video cards
<Mosi> cppnewbie: in linux, directories are files :P the data in a directory file is just a list of filenames, and the locations on disk where those files are
<carlk> cppnewbie: man cp and look for -a
<Mosi> cppnewbie: you might have to do 'cp -R' to get all the stuff in it
<brian_> i was trying to use totem-xine, and it said i was already using a video app, which is wrong, then i went to use vlc, and said i was missing a header file
<superx> so no ide ahuh?
<superx> it hung in 5.04
<carlk> brian_: i like mplayer
<superx> not as bad in 5.10
<cppnewbie> it says -a is same as -dpR (??:S)
<superx> i use mpegs only so i dunno
<brian_> yeah, this file's a avi that i'm trying to play
<Madpilot> brian_, have you gone thru the RestrictedForums wiki page?
<superx> mpeg is my fav format or macromedia from google video
<brian_> nope
<Madpilot> !tell brian_ about restricted
<glick> xcuse me
<glick> i was checking out my xorg.conf file
<glick> and i see default depth set to 16 instead of 24
<superx> why no sound in ubuntu?
<glick> shouldnt it be 24 ?
<Madpilot> superx, you should have sound...
<superx> nope
<Madpilot> superx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<glick> hey whats the utility for reconfiguring x
<glick> ?
<Hobbsee> !xfcg
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> I guess xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<superx> no thanks  i'm no programmer
<matt__> what does the "package [x]  has no installation candidate" mean
<Madpilot> !xfce
<ubotu> rumour has it, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<mlalkaka> when i print a text file using lp (from the command-line), the first 1-2 columns of text get cut off (probably because my printer can't print that far to the edge). how can i change the margin values for lp?
<carlk> matt__: guessing X isnt in the repos you are using
<carlk> matt__: what is X?
<matt__> X is libdvdcss2.  i added universe multiverse and backports
<matt__> extras too
<Madpilot> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Madpilot> matt__, ^^^
<superx> dvd my ass
<matt__> i know madpilot but i got stuck
<superx> my ubuntu is dvd!
<albert__> hey guys I am downloading Americas Army. It is in the form of a .run file is there anything special I will have to do to install it
<Madpilot> albert__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<cppnewbie> which did we say is the way of editing the startup? :S
<albert__> thanks
<glick> why is my xorg.conf file show a default depth of 16?
<carlk> cppnewbie:  what are you trying to achieve ?
<glick> shouldnt it be set to 24?
<cppnewbie> adding something else to happen on startup :P wasnt it a file i edit? .bashrc or something? :S
<carlk> glick: my guess is the config couldn't figure out how much vid ram you have
<glick> carlk, so can i manually go in there and change it to 24?
<carlk> cppnewbie: .bashrc will make things happen when you start bash - is that what you mean?
<carlk> glick: yes.
<cppnewbie> im not sure lol
<matt__> btw how do you direct a post to an individual like you did
<superx> doe subuntu use gdi like vista?
* brainb0x is away (C-a d)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=brainbox@124.106.135.*]  by Madpilot
* brainb0x was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<glick> carlk, so thats all i have to change?
<cppnewbie> i want like to edit what will happen when i input the username and the pass to the pc and kde boots up. normal startup
<glick> the depth?
<carlk> matt__: glick - depends on if that is all that needs to be fixed ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<carlk> glick: but it won;t hurt to try
<glick> how do i restart x?
<albert__> so what other type of good games aare there for ubuntu
<glick> ctrl alt backspace
<glick> ?
<Madpilot> albert__, Enemy Territory?
<DoTheRodeo> glick, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zebra> how can I check what kernel modules my wireless interface (eth0) is using?
<DoTheRodeo> zebra,  ifconfig?
<DoTheRodeo> oh nvm
<cppnewbie> so how do i change my startup? :S :D :P
<zebra> how do I list all active kernel modules?
<glick> sweet
<glick> thanks
<timfrost> zebra, lsmod
<carlk> cppnewbie: what do you want to happen when?
<cppnewbie> i want to put "export PATH="/usr/local/pspdev/bin:$PATH" to my startup, to happen when i log in
<albert__> never heard of it
<albert__> any others
<xiO__> for at login, it should be in .bash_profile, I think
<pavlovsdog> put it in ~/.bashrc
<carlk> cppnewbie: then you want... yeah  .barshrc
<cppnewbie> now that i changed it have the changes taken effect
<cppnewbie> ?
<carlk> cppnewbie: exit, open a new shell
<tvliegend> hallo iedereen
<pavlovsdog> gdm overrides
<carlk> cppnewbie: that gets "run" each time you start a new bash session (shellO)
<pavlovsdog> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<skaredmask> hay all
<xiO__> login only is .bash_profile btw, .bashrc is every time a new shell is started
<skaredmask> so how long dose ot take 4 wine packets?
<Madpilot> cppnewbie & carlk: to reload .bashrc, just type "source .bashrc" - changes will take affect w/o having to restart your xterm
<cppnewbie> well they took effect either way now :P
<cppnewbie> it worx
<cppnewbie> however once again
<xiO__> or ". .bashrc"
<cppnewbie> im having problems with my external usb drive :'(
<cppnewbie> was wrong the other time, tis not fat alone, tis fat16. tried -o umask=0 to c what happens but still no luck
<cppnewbie> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<cppnewbie> huh, hope this will help me
<skaredmask> so who has wine here?
<DoTheRodeo> is it a good idea to install ubuntu as a hell then just install all the necessary packages?
<DoTheRodeo> server*
<DoTheRodeo> is it a good idea to install ubuntu as a server* then just install all the necessary packages?
<Madpilot> DoTheRodeo, the default install is quite complete and much easier if you're going for a desktop anyway
<carlk> DoTheRodeo: what are you trying to do?
<DoTheRodeo> thinking bout reinstalling ubuntu
<pavlovsdog> why
<matt__> thanks madpilot i finally got it installed
<carlk> DoTheRodeo: is /home on a seperate partition?
<DoTheRodeo> something is messed up
<Fable> hwo did u get hell and server mixd up
<pavlovsdog> fix it
<DoTheRodeo> and i have to make my partition little bigger
<pavlovsdog> do it
<Fable> i dont want to
<DoTheRodeo> Fable, copy and paste
<Fable> im copyin and pasting wat
<DoTheRodeo> CarlFK, yeah
<calyth> is there a package for unix2dos or something like it? I've tried apt-cache search unix2dos and dos2unix and nothing
<DoTheRodeo> Fable hwo did u get hell and server mixd up
<Kube> can I unpack .rar files with ubuntu ?
<Fable> yeh
<Fable> thats wat i askd
<Madpilot> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<pavlovsdog> !find unix2dos
<pavlovsdog> rar -x
<Kube> so I can do it :)
<pavlovsdog> !info unix2dos
<calyth> pavlovsdog: thanks it was under sysutils....
<sinattaj> hi folks, is it possible re-use the downloaded updates by transfer them to another machine?
<pavlovsdog> it did the find
<pavlovsdog> yes they're in /var/cache/apt/archives
<carlk> sinattaj: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/admin/apt-zip
<Fable> wen u cant login as the root usr even though it is enabled for login, what is it
<sinattaj> carlk: thanks, i'll see it.
<Frogzoo> can anyone please tell me how I get gtkwifi to run in the task bar, after the deb is installed?
<meee> stupid question, what is the syntax to use apt-get to find an application?
<Frogzoo> meee: apt-get search 'regex'   iirc
<Fable> i dont know wat syntax is so go ahead with stupid questions
<pavlovsdog> apt-cache search
<meee> ty
<pavlovsdog> see also apt-file
<Frogzoo> meee: nope, that's wrong :(
<meee> Frogzoo: you are right, it is wrong
<Frogzoo> meee: 'apt-cache search regex' - pavlovsdog got it
<Madpilot> Fable, there is no usable root user in Ubuntu by default...
<meee> pavlovsdog: couldn't stat source package list
<Madpilot> Fable, and no need for one
<Fable> i know but u can still enable it to login
<Fable> i have done it before but now it doesnt work
<Fable> so i dunno
<pavlovsdog> ubuntu selinux
<toe> hey all
<toe> jsut installed and x wont start
<toe> lol
<Fable> i have a prob that i have to use windows for work... but things like notepad r just plain crap programs so i was wondering is there a website that just plain is devoted to convertin program like gedit to a usable windows .exe or sumtin
<toe> cant really find a major error in logs
<pavlovsdog> what's wrong with notepad
<Frogzoo> !tell Fable about sudo
<pavlovsdog> but you want editpad lite
<pavlovsdog> google
<carlk> Fable: check out cygwin
<Fable> how easy is cygwin
<pavlovsdog> heh
<pavlovsdog> as easy as slack
<Frogzoo> Fable: cygwin is kinda awkward, imo
<pavlovsdog> maybe easier
<pavlovsdog> but you want editpad lite
<pavlovsdog> or pro
<Fable> k
<pavlovsdog> or sourceforge.net
<Frogzoo> Fable: y not just emacs?
<hondadarrell> how do i run a run file?
<pavlovsdog> ./blah.run
<cppnewbie> isnt it sh blah.run ? :S
<pavlovsdog> make sure it's executable
<carlk> cppnewbie: do head blah.run
<Fable> i dunno i wuld just like the idea of makin the source of gedit into a windows program
<carlk> the first line may tell you want kind of file it is
<carlk> Fable: that is kinda what http://cygwin.com is all about
<pavlovsdog> !info file
<ubotu> file: (Determines file type using "magic" numbers), section utils, is standard. Version: 4.12-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<carlk> Fable: but probably isn't what is best for your 'need'
<Frogzoo> Fable: the 'g' is a giveaway that this won't work - where you gonna get gnome libraries for doze?
<carlk> ohh yeah.. forgot about file
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, some of the gtk libs have been ported, actually
<pavlovsdog> gtk for windows? omg
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: hot damn - that's crazy
<carlk> 2am!?  when i gotta sleep
<Madpilot> Fable, look for an app called "EditPad" - it's very good
* pavlovsdog googles editpad immediately
<matej1983ubuntu> All: Could help me somebody with verlihub? I am lama :)
<Fable> i have editpad lite
<pavlovsdog> llama
<Fable> dw nemore
<misnix> textpad isn't bad either
<Fable> it will do
<matej1983ubuntu> Dj_lama :))
<pavlovsdog> lammah
<matej1983ubuntu> lamas 4ever
<pavlovsdog> lama
<Rawplayer> mi
<matej1983ubuntu> who started verlihub already: i compiled it
<matej1983ubuntu> but when i type "verlihub" it freeze and do not start
<matej1983ubuntu> nobody? :((
<matej1983ubuntu> even pavlovsdog???
<hondadarrell> can anyone help me install linux UT2004 demo?
* pavlovsdog doesn't know what verlihub is
<matej1983ubuntu> direct connect software but thanx for answer :)
<pavlovsdog> but sounds like you need to recompile
<matej1983ubuntu> i compiled, i sonnected to mysql
<Sp4rKy> hi
<matej1983ubuntu> hi sp4rky
<KenzoIX> hi everyone.....I'm still having prob with my on-board sound card
<Sp4rKy> where do i add the file to add a wm to the gdm chooser ?
<KenzoIX> I've it on Asus P4RD1-MX board
<ramlez> hi
<KenzoIX> and ubuntu hang when it starting hotplug subsytem whenever i enable my sound card
<KenzoIX> I've searched a while....but din't find out anyway
<KenzoIX> Ctrl+C does nothing for me
<KenzoIX> hey room....r there anyone :(
<ramlez> why i can do only one thing on ubuntu :( ex. if i download and instal updates i won't instal anytging else :(
<matej1983ubuntu> me but i cant help you
<Madpilot> ramlez, all the install apps use the same database, so only one can run at at time
<KenzoIX> I think my prob is very common
<Frogzoo> KenzoIX: you need to examine /var/log/messages - especially where the card is first detected
<Sp4rKy> please ...
<ramlez> Madpilot, thx ;) but i am not happy :(
<KenzoIX> I can't boot into ubuntu unless I disable the sound card
<KenzoIX> so I think it can't be anything in the log file
<KenzoIX> opss...sorry
<KenzoIX> I forgot to mention
<KenzoIX> I'm running ubuntu from live CD
<KenzoIX> I want to give it a try before I install it
<sixoh> is anybody alive that can tell me a FTP prog that is PRET capable?
<KenzoIX> Will a fresh installation help?
<Frogzoo> KenzoIX: I believe some bits of hotplug are borked on live cd - you'll probly have better luck on a real install
<Aine> Sixoh: Did you try gFTP? (I'm not too sure if it is, but it's worth a shot)
<sixoh> yea thats what im running right now
<r0x0r> sixoh: pftp with pret patch
<sixoh> im trying to connect to a drftpd server
<sixoh> r0x0r: thanks
<sixoh> r0x0r, where do i get the patch?
<r0x0r> lemme check
<sixoh> r0x0r, thx
<r0x0r> sixoh: http://drftpd.org/index.php/Clients_with_PRET_support
<KenzoIX> uhm.....thank you man....but is there any esier way?
<Aine> r0x0r: You just beat me to pasting it :^)
<r0x0r> hehe
<r0x0r> sixoh: kftpgrabber is good one
<Frogzoo> KenzoIX: I'm saying that is the easier way...
<r0x0r> pftp is console based
<Aine> KenzolX: To get the best experience...you should do a full install of Ubuntu (assuming thats what you are discussing) .
<sixoh> r0x0r, thx a million
<matt__> hey when i do dmesg | grep DVD i get no response
<KenzoIX> :sad:....it make me thinking
<matt__> what is the proper command
<Aine> KenzolX: Are you running Windows?
<KenzoIX> I've heard that the partion manager of ubuntu is on the low side
<KenzoIX> yes
<Aine> KenzolX: The partition manager on the installer?
<Sp4rKy> anyone can help me ?
<Frogzoo> KenzoIX: 1st I heard of it
<Toma-> irc exploits?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Aine> Sp4rKy: What do you need help with? :)
<KenzoIX> sorry....i don't mean..
<Toma-> matt__, what are you trying to accomplish?
<KenzoIX> sorry....my English is poor
<KenzoIX> wait a minute :P
<shinu> what should i do if grub says "Inconsistent filesystem structure" at the initrd stage?
<Toma-> anyone running moinmoin? id like to ask a couple questions in private...
<Aine> KenzolX: Having ubuntu built with GRUB...it is very easy to work with. Make a partition for 5-9 gigs to test..put the ubuntu there the GRUB auto installer will detect windows XP making dual boot VERY easy :). I had ran dual boot and just deleted my XP partition earlier cause I dont use it anymore :)
<Toma-> shinu, get a live cd like knoppix and use a disk manager to check the filesystem integrity
<pavlovsdog> unless it's the initrd
<KenzoIX> there
<KenzoIX> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=436440
<KenzoIX> "Ubuntus partitioner is on the weak side. But you should be able to do it."
<ssdo> just want to ask, after upgrading dapper today, i lost openoffice2. why? what happened?
<shinu> Toma- what disk manager?..
<Toma-> shinu, like gparted or soemthing
<Toma-> even fdisk runs checks on start
<Madpilot> ssdo, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<Aine> KenzolX: I had no issues putting Ubuntu on with my XP on both my laptop and desktop..so maybe they had a special case.
<ssdo> ok madpilot thnks
<Toma-> ssdo, change or package name. :( ask in #ubuntu+1
<shinu> Toma- you mean gpart? can i use fsck?
<Toma-> yep
<KenzoIX> uhm.....i will seriouly consider it
<Aine> KenzolX: If you do it, you will be very happy. The first days are the hardest hehe, but reading is the key to everything...google is your friend, and so is IRC.
<Aine> KenzolX: Soon enough, you'll forget about Windows ;)
<KenzoIX> :)
<Madpilot> Aine, what's Windows?
<shinu> Toma- i just did a e2fsck on the partition though it still dumps the error
<Aine> Madpilot: I think that evil operating system that has BsOD :D
<Toma-> shinu, youll need something that can check the whole system, not just 1 file system
<Toma-> brb
<Frogzoo> shinu: that sounds nasty - you can do a repair, but...
<KenzoIX> and Aine, I'm KenzoIX, not KenzolX ( the upcase i, not l) :D
<shinu> Frogzoo but?.. im quite desperate... i just recovered my mbr and partition table yesterday.....
<Aine> Ken: I will just use Ken since I'm a lazy typer hehe :D
<Madpilot> Aine, the Tab key is your friend - type 'Ken' then hit Tab
<Frogzoo> shinu: are you sure you recovered the partition table correctly? that's prime suspect no #1
<KenzoIX> hehe :D
<Aine> Madpilot: I lean something new every day :-D
<shinu> Frogzoo well... i used something called testdisk, and it did it quite well.. though there is one thing....
<shinu> Frogzoo there is a weird space between 2 partitions that im sure wasnt there before...
<KenzoIX> Frogzoo, yah....the tab key works great
<KenzoIX> Madpilot, sorry....i'm wrong
<KenzoIX> :P
<Aine> Poor KenxoIX is seeing things hehe
<cppnewbie> tried mounting a device not read-only but the problem persists. i cant seem to mount it.. (damn) heres what i used: mount -o rw,user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1 <--- would that work? :S
<KenzoIX> hehe....then i've got another question
<KenzoIX> should i install ubuntu on primary partition or extended?
<KenzoIX> and AFAIK, I will need a swap partition, right?
<Aine> KenzoIX: Primary is what Im running on. Swap is optional, but always recomended.
<Madpilot> KenzoIX, how much ram do you have?
<KenzoIX> 512MB
<KenzoIX> but 64MB is for the on-board VGA
<ssdo> anybody here heard of a media format called .vsr?
<Frogzoo> Aine: swap isn't really that optional...
<ssdo> i want to play it
<Aine> ssdo: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=VSR
<Madpilot> KenzoIX, for 512, go with around 1Gb of swap if you've got the space
<Aine> Frogzoo: In all cases or his? I've always known swap to be just recommended.
<KenzoIX> 1GB of swap disk huh?
<hyphenated> screw that
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, if you've got 1Gb or more of RAM, swap seems pretty optional - I rarely max out my 1Gb, with cache or anything
<rob> how often are CC meetings?
<Frogzoo> Aine: the kernel code is optimised assuming swap exists - running without swap is a big performance hit
<Madpilot> rob, every 2 weeks - wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Aine> KenzolX: I have a gig of ram with probably 100 mb of swap space and never had any issues, so you should strive for the 1 gig area.
<hyphenated> I would recommend 256MB of swap, max
<rob> cheers Madpilot
<Madpilot> rob, np
<Fable> i rarely use my 1gig of ram in linux becuase it fails to access the internet :( and reso sits at 640x480
<Aine> Fable: What video card?\
<Fable> 6600GT
<pavlovsdog> if you do something like modeling you might want a larger swap
<Aine> Fable: Did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<z3r0x> good night
<Fable> not yet
<Frogzoo> also swap is a consideration if you want to suspend to disk...
<Aine> z3r0x: Goodnight
<Fable> do u have to apt-get to get it
<Fable> cuz i cant access net
<Aine> Fable: did you setup your net configuration ?
<Fable> yeh on my laptop it works it auto detects and then on this comp *in windows atm it just doesnt work at all
<Fable> with linux
<Aine> Fable: Set it up on a static address. Would you be using hardwire or wireless?
<KenzoIX> set it up with correct DNS sever
<Fable> hardwire
<KenzoIX> don't use DNS relay
<Fable> cat5 from router
<Aine> Fable: And your routers DHCP isn't handing it an IP? Do what I did..set it up with a static address :-D
<Frogzoo> can someone point me in the right direction to d/l the gtkwifi 1.3 deb via cvs? damned if I can figure it out
<Fable> k ill try
<Fable> first im gunna install in windows via wmware
<Fable> wmware*
<Fable> vmware*
<Fable> fukin typin g:P
<Aine> Fable: Hehe, your keyboard seems to be mad at you :)
<Fable> yeh
<Fable> lol
<Fable> i keep pressin wrong keys
<Fable> either that or the keyboard chnaged them
<Madpilot> rob, you volunteering for op here too? Nice to know there are other insane ppl out there :P
<rob> heh yeah
<rob> I'm on here pretty often as a staffer anyway
<Aine> Fable: Do you want me to PM you instructions with setting up Ubuntu on static address? I'm about to go to sleep.
<rob> try dealing with several #ubuntu's, now thats insane ;)
<Fable> yeh i was just gunna do that :P
<Bateau_> what is the url to that repositories maker?
<KenzoIX> sorry guy....another question
<Madpilot> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> Bateau_, ^^^
<Bateau_> thanks :)
<Aine> KenzoIX: Shoot.
<KenzoIX> why can't resize my hard disk with GParted
<Fable> cuz
<Fable> u just cant
<Fable> :P
<Madpilot> rob, the exploit stuff the last couple of days has been... fun... seems to be dying down now
<Fable> Aine: u gunna pm?
<rob> oh yeah
<rob> lovely stuff
<Aine> Fable: I did :). asked you what kind of router you have.
<KenzoIX> I can't do it with live CD huh?
<matt__> room: what is an easy way to make an icon in the menu for an app i normally have to run via terminal
<matt__> e.g. xine
<Fable> lol it aint there
<rob> Madpilot, we even had devs from different projects trying it, it was insane
<Aine> Fable: PM me :)
<Fable> i will
<Aine> KenzoIX: Sorry, I haven't had to resize my partitions, so I couldn't help :(
<Fable> woops
<Fable> i dunno how
<Madpilot> rob, I booted one of our own devs for trying one of the milder exploits - he was not amused
<Fable> tell me
<rob> Madpilot, so I heard hehe
<Bateau_> how do i set proxy in console?
<Aine> Fable: What kind of router do you have? :)
<KenzoIX> :(.....I have to resize my partitions
<Protocol1> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Fable> um seimens
<KenzoIX> will ubuntu installation do it and keep my current data
<Madpilot> rob, he was lucky, the latest round of D C C crap is earning klines from lilo :P
<Aine> Fable: What is your current IP and subnet mask and gateway?
<damo21> which user:group  does apache2 use in ubuntu
<Aine> KenzoIX: I think you should try partition magic for windows to be safest if you can't get any other answers here.
<KenzoIX> :((
<KenzoIX> It cost 70$
<KenzoIX> :((
<Aine> KenzoIX: :) gotta know where to look.
<KenzoIX> I don't want to use crak prog
<KenzoIX> that's why I'm giving ubuntu a try
<Aine> KenzoIX: I'm also sure there are alternatives to it, but I've always used it.
<hyphenated> KenzoIX: it worked fine for me
<Fable> um my ip can be wateva 192.168.254.xx   255.255.255.0     192.168.254.254
<Madpilot> KenzoIX, you can't use gparted on a mounted partition
<KenzoIX> ok....i will umount it
<s|k> how do I run a file with the .run extension?
<Aine> Fable: Can you access your desktop (Xserver) or only terminal?
<KenzoIX> yeah.....i'm doing it right now
<Aine> s|x: through terminal.
<KenzoIX> :D
<KenzoIX> hey...how much I need for the install partition?
<Fable> Aine: ?
<KenzoIX> Is 3GB enough?
<Aine> KenzoIX: If you're just testing to test, 4-9 gigs should do.
<Fable> i dont know much about network
<s|k> Aine: what do I type?
<KenzoIX> what? 4-9GB?
<Fable> or linux
<Madpilot> KenzoIX, the basic install is about 1.8Gb
<KenzoIX> It's only 1 CD
<KenzoIX> uhm....so I will go for 3GB
<Bateau_> how do i set proxy settings in console?
<Aine> Fable: Ok, can you see desktop or only a console (like windows dos)
<Fable> nah i can see deskto[
<Aine> KenzoIX: I'm sure you're going to want to install programs hehe.
<Fable> desktop
<Ashly> I just reinstalled ubuntu went to just the x86 because theres too much that still isnt x86_64 compat.
<KenzoIX> and 1GB for the swap partition huh?
<KenzoIX> uhm.....the first time...i think it's enough
<Aine> s|k: Just open terminal and type sudo then drag the file into terminal..you can do it that way..easiest :)
<KenzoIX> I can resize it again anytime ;)
<KenzoIX> just to see if my sound card work or not
<s|k> Aine: it says command not found
<Fable> Aine: im seeing wat happens wen i run it in VMware
<s|k> Aine: the entire command, path, file is:  sudo /home/bjorn/ET/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<s|k> it wont work
<Aine> Fable: Ok, open terminal and type the following. sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces_backup    then type sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces then on your primary device paste
<Aine> 	address 192.168.254.5
<Aine> 	netmask 255.255.255.0
<Aine> 	network 192.168.254.0
<Aine> 	broadcast 192.168.254.255
<Aine> 	gateway 192.168.254.254
<Aine> 	# dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed
<Aine> 	dns-nameservers 192.168.254.254
<Aine> then save it
<Aine> s|k: What you typed should work...what error did it give?
<Toma-> leet flood
<Aine> Toma: I didnt know line breaks would do that :(
<Toma-> amazing.
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<morphix> how can i make it that ubuntu DOESNT keep history of nano and bash?
<s|k> Aine: using: sudo sh path+file     worked
<Aine> s|k: Awesome. I usually can just put the relative path and it worked. Just installed americas army and it's .run :P
<benplaut> morphix: why don't you want it to?
<morphix> well i do things in bash which has passwords, etc in it.. dont want it recording it
<Sp4rKy> where do i add a file to add a wm choice with gdm ?
<morphix> i know everything that gives a password prompt doesnt get recorded.. but a lot of stuff i do doesnt use prompts
<Madpilot> morphix, ask google about that - there are great bash tutorials out there
<Toma-> morphix, 'man bash' has a big section on 'history'
<Madpilot> Toma-, 'man bash' has a big section on everything, that's part of the problem with it :P
<Toma-> hehe :D
<Aine> Madpilot: I'm relatively new to linux all together..what are the purposes of "man" and "man" folders ?
<morphix> is there a 'search' function in man? lol
<Madpilot> Aine, "man" is the command to show the manuals
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Aine> Madpilot: I love you ;)
<Madpilot> Aine & morphix - see the 1st URL there ^^^
<KenzoIX> Aine, man man
<KenzoIX> :)
<rob> bah, stupid connection
<Aine> Time to update drivers. brb.
<swistak> anyone have any expirience with openoffice ?
<Madpilot> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Fable> Aine: that workd for the vmware ubuntu now ill boot up in ubuntu and see wat happens
<s|k> Aine left :/
<Fable> lol
<Fable> oh well
<redguy> !opera
<ubotu> it has been said that opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Fable> !opera
<swistak> okey
<swistak> anyone know how to change default langue of open office ?
<EZgun> why would someone wanna use opera?
<swistak> i want to for exchange check text i wrote in polish, but it keeps turning english speelchecker on and on again
<ramlez> can I install easybreezy on ubuntu ver 5,04?
<onkarshinde> How can I connect bluetooth HID devices automatically when they are in range?
<Madpilot> EZgun, because it's better than FF </flamebait> :P
<EZgun> Madpilot, i mean, are there advantages to using opera?
<KenzoIX> which is the best support unicode browser?
<Madpilot> EZgun, no more messing with all those FF plugins - the thing just works
<KenzoIX> I'm using firefox, but it some site i render incorrectly
<Madpilot> EZgun, plus anyone doing web design should have as many browsers available as they can, for testing...
<EZgun> ahhh, word.
<iLee> how do i install a ftp client to ubuntu ?
<iLee> i downloaded one, but it says Traceback (most recent call last):
<iLee>   File "ftpcube", line 21, in ?
<onkarshinde> KenzoIX: What language sites? It may be related to language support in Ubuntu.
<cybervolkan> sudo apt-get install gftp
<KenzoIX> vietnamese site
<onkarshinde> iLee: If you know how to use Synaptic then install gftp
<iLee> ok
<iLee> thanks
<Madpilot> iLee, the file manager (Nautilus) does basic FTP quite well - File menu -> Connect To Server
<KenzoIX> ahh....may be....GAIM is also display vietnamese character incorrectly
<iLee> oh
<iLee> its just Firefox only shows ftp listing
<palc1> guys, do you know if it's possible and permitted to edit the repositories list on the Ubuntu InstallCD? Where is it located? Is there a way to have other repos on the list in the in the installed system by default (so users wouldn't have to add new ones after installation)? PLS ///...
<ramlez> which graphic enviroment odrer me?
<onkarshinde> Does anyone here know a lot about Bluetooth?
<iLee> sorry where is Synaptic
<Frogzoo> iLee: system -> admin -> synaptic
<Healot> onkarshinde, join #bluetooth
<Madpilot> iLee, System menu -> Administration -> Synaptic
<Madpilot> !tell iLee about synaptic
<Ma> stf
<Ma> va dans lotre
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Healot> onkarshinde, take this guide for example... http://www.iki.fi/mikko.rapeli/linux_gprs.html
<onkarshinde> Healot: That would help, but I wanted to ask a specific question regarding bluetooth in Ubuntu
<EZgun> i had an idea to help make ubuntu easier on macs...
<onkarshinde> Healot: This is not about GPRS. This is about using my Sony Ericsson phone as remote
<iLee> gftp installed.
<Healot> just join bluetooth, onkarshinde, i help out there
<Healot> remote what?
<onkarshinde> Healot: Going to bluetooth
<onkarshinde> I maen #bluetooth
<iLee> how do open gftp now that ive installed it
<Madpilot> iLee, Applications menu->Internet->gFTP
<onkarshinde> iLee: It must be in Applications->Internet menu
<palc1> guys, do you know if it's possible and permitted to edit the repositories list on the Ubuntu InstallCD? Where is it located? Is there a way to have other repos on the list in the in the installed system by default (so users wouldn't have to add new ones after installation)? PLS ///...
<Linux_Kong> onkarshinde: what do you want to know about bluetooth, i do alot with it in my ubuntu install
<Psykus> gnome question, the thing that flashes the windows in the window list (like if there's an IM) doesn't stop flashing when I open the window, is there anyway to change/fix this?
<iLee> thanks
<onkarshinde> Linux_Kong: Could you please join #bluetooth? We will discuss it there.
<Linux_Kong> onkarshinde: sure
<tharglet> lol, thought I forgot my password for my main account... then I realised I was using su instead of sudo
<iLee> how come if u do SUDO natalious, i can explore my ntfs partition. But, without doing sudo nat. i cant ?
<iLee> says Cannot show HDA2, (unless i run with Sudo)
<palc1> who knows where the repo list is located on the ubuntu install cd?
<farous> ilee set it up in your fstab
<palc1> is it in a deb file?
<tharglet> ...but what can u do if root has a random [secure]  password and u forget ur own... does that mean reinstall?
<farous> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Madpilot> tharglet, you can reset your user pw
<iLee> thanks for URL
<farous> :)
<Madpilot> tharglet, might want to print this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword :P
<palc1> can files in deb packages be modified without repacking them
<tharglet> Madpilot, but what happens if it's the admin acct...
<palc1> can just one file be edited?
<alheim> hello...i cannot see anymore my sound card...whereas i see it under windows
<Frogzoo> palc1: nope - you'll mess the md5
<crimsun> alheim: what sound card?
<iLee> i have changed FSTAB, so that everyone can access hda2.. what next ?
<alheim> crimsun : i ve an a6vc laptop
<crimsun> alheim: ...what sound card?
<palc1> is it possible to edit files in deb archives with mc?
<EZgun> has anyone had trouble setting up ubuntu on macs?
<tharglet> Madpilot, last suggestion is best for all else fails then :)
<Madpilot> tharglet, you can still recover -see that webpage
<alheim> crimsun : this is a intel chipset relteck
<ErPiU> iLee, sudo mount /dev/hda2 -o remount
<crimsun> alheim: is it an HDA (high def audio) chipset?
<alheim> crimsun yes
<Healot> oh
<crimsun> alheim: sec
<Healot> HDAs
<iLee> it still says HDA2, i dont have permission
<palc1> guys, who are ubuntu experts here?
<alheim> crimsun it used to work perfectly...since the latest automatic update, it does not work anymore
<EZgun> it's not unethical to rob config settings from yellowdog and share it with the ubuntu world?
<iLee> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000       0       0
<redguy> palc1: just answer your question
<iLee> thats the line in my FSTAB
<rob> yes
<rob> umm
<Healot> fmask=0111,dmask=0000? I think this permission mask are the culprits
<redguy> palc1: erm ask
<narzy> morning all
<shinu> how would i do an integrity check on my drive with gparted?..
<iLee> if i change it back to Default, it has no affect
<redguy> palc1: ah, I can see your question now
<palc1> redguy, do you know if it's possible and permitted to edit the repositories list on the Ubuntu InstallCD? Where is it located? Is there a way to have other repos on the list in the in the installed system by default (so users wouldn't have to add new ones after installation)? PLS ///...
<palc1> is the list in a deb file?
<Healot> iLee, do you want to access the disk right, and leave it ro(ed)?
<Healot> then umask=0022
<palc1> can the file be easily modified then?
<crimsun> alheim: what was modified in the update?
<iLee> i want to have it as a persistant mount
<morphix> ah crud
<alheim> alheim : i think this was related to linux headers
<alheim> crimsun
<morphix> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<redguy> palc1: you might want to read about FAI - Fully Autoamted Install
<alheim> crimsun : but I have compiled again the alsa-modules against the newx headers
<palc1> redguy, where can I read about it?
<crimsun> alheim: uname -r
<alheim> 10-386
<morphix> can someone help me please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9780
<crimsun> alheim: that's truncated; I need the full uname -r
<Healot> -ra is more verbose
<crimsun> no, -r is sufficient.
<alheim> 2.6.12-10-386
<iLee> well ive done that, and now hda2 is blank (with no error)
<palc1> redguy, you see I want to create a small repo of the downloaded files and to put it as a default in the list on the iso CD image for my neighbours use
<redguy> palc1: http://faiwiki.informatik.uni-koeln.de/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_Linux_with_FAI
<crimsun> alheim: cat /proc/asound/version
<crimsun> alheim: use pastebin if more than one line
<palc1> just as the extra packages would be awailable out of the box
<redguy> palc1: though I'm not sure you can prepare install CD's with FAI
<iLee> healot: well ive done that, and now hda2 is blank (with no error)
<ID_of_Fei> is anyone here knowledgable about getting graphics tablets to work?
<palc1> redguy, I thought it might be possible to just edit a file within a deb package. Is it?
<alheim> crimsun hmmmm I'm not in front of my home coputer
<mylo> ID_of_Fei, mine is genius wizardpen
<crimsun> palc1: as in change something in a file contained in a debian package file? No. You must extract it, make the change, then rebuild the package.
<narzy> I installed ESP Print Pro on my ubuntu box, and it broke a bunch of packages
<narzy> is there any way for me to clean them up?
<Healot> iLee, did you just append "umask=0022" or you remove the prior masks?
<crimsun> alheim: you need to have at least ssh access to the Ubuntu Breezy install
<Healot> ro,auto,nouser,umask=0022  << mine
<alheim> crimsun : i have installed the alsa drivers
<iLee> Healot: /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    umask=0022       0       0
<ID_of_Fei> mylo, mine's a crappy little trust wireless scroll TB-4200
<jdumont> howdy... is there a way to lock down a linux box say for an internet kiosk?
<crimsun> alheim: please be more precise.
<canllaith> jdumont: KDE has the kiosk framework, the new gnome 2.14 release candidate also has a tool
<Psykus> gnome question, the thing that flashes the windows in the window list (like if there's an IM) doesn't stop flashing when I open the window, is there anyway to change/fix this? it seems to stop after a predetermined amount of time
<alheim> crimsun : sorry....i cannot connect to my home computer
<jdumont> thank you canilaith
<redguy> jdumont: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/README.kiosk?view=markup
<crimsun> alheim: it is nearly impossible to assist you in troubleshooting if you don't have at least ssh access to the Ubuntu Breezy install. Please try again later.
<canllaith> jdumont: there is also a mailing list for the kiosk framework you might like to join and ask some questions/read some archives
<alheim> crimsun ok...thanks anyway
<palc1> redguy, d'you know which package contains the repo list?
<canllaith> jdumont: http://www.kde.org/mailinglists/
<narzy> I installed ESP Print Pro on my ubuntu box, and it broke a bunch of packages
<narzy> is there any way for me to clean them up?
<jdumont> i've always been a late comer to new operating systems and have recently learned to lock down xp/2000 but xp is my last ms operating system so i may as well learn it in linux.
<narzy> thats the spirit jdmpike
<narzy> err jdumont
<bigfoot1> what can i do to make my computer (powered on) to auto-lock at 830am Monday to Friday, regardless if somebody is currently using the computer?
<redguy> palc1: AFAIK sources.list is generated during the install, don't know which package does it actually, sorry
<narzy> cronjob logout every 30 seconds for that time period
<palc1> redguy, sorry for asking these many may be silly qs, how can I extract a deb file so to edit and rebuild it afterwards ?
<bigfoot1> narzy: oh cronjob? how do i do that? please teach step by step if you please
<iLee> how would i search for all files that countain "John cabot" in hda1 ?
<mylo> ID_of_Fei, http://www.stud.fit.vutbr.cz/~xhorak28/index.php.iso-8859-1?page=WizardPen_Driver
<morphix> hmm.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9780
<morphix> some help plz :(
<mylo> ID_of_Fei, i use that driver
<ErPiU> iLee, MAN GREP
<wyawc2000> if i reinstall windows,  how to install grub right
<iLee> grep only works for 1 file
<redguy> palc1: hrmm, never done it myself. Maybe crimsun could help you on that
<Healot> with all small letters
<aeolist> anybody using qemu? i installed a new kernel, do i have to recompile qemu + kqemu to make it work? if so, how can i remove the previous qemu installation? i did the checkinstall thingy
<ErPiU> iLee, grep "John cabot" * -R
<wyawc2000> why i reinstall grub using liveCD, and i install grub, but , i also couldn't log in ubuntu...
<ErPiU> iLee,  grep "John cabot" . -R
<doug2m2> quitte
<doug2m2> quit
<morphix> hrm..
<Spec> xgl is awesome... :p
<Psykus> is there any way to get wine to use different themes or XP style theming for windows apps?
<Madpilot> wyawc2000, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<shinu> when i run fsck /dev/hda, it dumps an erro aroud fsck.iso9660 not found, can i disable the iso fsck somehow?
<palco> reduy, is there some kind of deb package viewer/unpacker? can debs be unpacked with the standard archive tool?
<Healot> shinu, you don't fsck a CD?
<crimsun> palco: dpkg-deb -x, or ar, or ...
<iLee> ErPiU, i want to search /hda1 though
<ErPiU> iLee, grep "John cabot" /media/hda1 -R --inc="*.txt"
<iLee> ErPiU, thanks
<crimsun> palco: yes, file-roller will extract the contents, too, by using the appropriate backend
<shinu> Healot nope, its a hd im trying to fix, though it has many different partitions, including an ntfs one
<ErPiU> iLee, this will search for *.txt files !
<palco> crimsun, oh, thanx
<iLee> ErPiU, is it case sensitive ?
<palco> crimsun, d'uoy know which packages generates the repo list during install?
<crimsun> palco: the installer bits are not my knowledge, sorry.
<wyawc2000> i have been do it, according it .
<ErPiU> iLee, yes , man grep :)
<crimsun> palco: what do you need to do?
<john__> hi guys
<wyawc2000> but when i reboot, log in ubuntu, it tell me , my gnome have a problem
<iLee> ErPiU, is there a switch to make it UN case sentisive
<tharglet> I tend to have trouble reading/understanding man pages... urgh
<shreevatsa> iLee, -i
<shreevatsa> iLee, (for case-*i*nsentive)
<jdumont> canlliath looks like i will subscribe to the kde-kiosk mailing list for now.  thanks everyone... gotta get back to bed.    shhhhh
<john__> how can i change the root password in ubuntu
<john__> ?
<redguy> john__: why would you want to do that?
<farous> what is a good appl to open rtf files?
<redguy> farous: abiword?
<john__> because i need root rights
<redguy> john__: what's wrong with sudo?
<john__> in the default installation is no root configured
<farous> redguy: it is just text right?
<tharglet> john__, is it something u can do with sudo?
<Madpilot> john__, use sudo & your own user pw
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<palco> crimsun, I am on a 400 pcs network. Iwant to create a small repo in the network. So I thought may be it is possible to edit the repo list on the Ubuntu install CD so that my repo is listed in the repo list after installation when the CD image was downloaded from me. Such a custom Ubuntu Install CD // Do you think that's possible?
<Healot> wait a sec, how to compile source code package and package it at the same time, like rpmbuild does?
<iLee> yay it worked :D
<farous> redguy: am not an abiword fan would openoffice or maybe just gedit open it
<iLee> i found my old CV :D
<crimsun> palco: sure, you need to read the example-content stuff on the wiki
<tharglet> iLee, :D
<redguy> farous: can rtf files contain antyhing else than text? rtf stands for Rich Text Format, doesn't it?
<crimsun> palco: you will end up generating a customised Ubuntu image
<redguy> farous: gedit most propably won't. OOo should manage as good as abiword
<Healot> wait a sec, how to compile source code package and package it at the same time, like rpmbuild does?
<farous> redguy: ok thanx this guy scanned some papers and sent it do not know how in rtf
<farous> thanx again redguy
<ErPiU> iLee, and now we know your real name :D
<crimsun> Healot: from Debianised/Ubuntuised source?
<iLee> ErPiU, you do :S
<Healot> yeah
<crimsun> Healot: debuild
<Healot> thanks
<iLee> ErPiU, how ?
<palco> crimsun, Id probably have to download the whole image then, but all I need just a modified list ..
<Healot> i really missed the flexibiity of Redhat-based distro...
<crimsun> palco: that's correct.
<morphix> hmm.. whats the package name for mysql-dev?
<ErPiU> iLee, aren't you "John Cabot" ? ;)
<morphix> cant seem to find it amongst apt-cache
<iLee> ErPiU, silly :P thats my school
<[nige] > anyone know how to way to see the way that IE renders pagas under linux?
<crimsun> !info libmysqlclient14-dev
<ubotu> libmysqlclient14-dev: (mysql database development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5221 kB, Installed size: 14616 kB
<ErPiU> lol
<iLee> lol
<shreevatsa> [nige] , IE? *gasps*
<[nige] > yer i know
<crimsun> morphix: see what ubotu just stated.
<shreevatsa> what would make you run IE on Linux?
<[nige] > i want to be able to setup css and tables things so it looks fine in most browsers
<morphix> ah k thanks crimsun
<[nige] > no, I dont want to do it, but i may have too :(
<iLee> brb
<redguy> [nige] : winetools allows you to install IE fairly easily
<[nige] > its the only way I can check rendering,
<palco> crimsun, could you suggest any website or may be a channel where people might talk on this ...
<[nige] > yer i have it installed, but ie is borked....i dont have any toolbars
<redguy> [nige] : but AFAIK winetools is not in the repos, you would have to install it by yourself
<crimsun> palco: have you searched the wiki and forum(s)?
<raphink> installling IE on wine is illegal
<[nige] > yep, its a script
<morphix> :|
<redguy> raphink: not true, it's illegal if you don't have a valid Windows License
<morphix> who the <blank> would want to use that shit anyway?
<raphink> morphix: ;)
<[nige] > for rendering purposes
<morphix> ppfft
<morphix> render my ass
<[nige] > i wanna see it work properly
<palco> looking through the wiki, almost gave up searching forums. cannot figure out how the search function actually works there ///
<redguy> morphix: sadly, about 75% of people browsing Internet
<morphix> n00bs.
<[nige] > morphix, did you ever use IE at any stage??
<[nige] > whether forced or by choice :P
<morphix> used it up until i got told of firefox and opera
<ErPiU> morphix, some sites like IE only !
<[nige] > ahh i seee... thats just as bad :P
<[nige] > you should just used lynx :P
<Toma-> id just make it work good for firefox, and add one of those trendy "Get Firefox" Buttons to the page.. and a "Get Linux" one too :D
<morphix> get the firefox plugin.. fake it :P
<Protocol1> has anyone in here got camfrog to run on ubuntu?
<[nige] > whats it called?
<[nige] > whats the pluggin called
<canllaith> Actually, I recently had a look at crossover office's faq on licensing issues for microsoft software running under wine
<morphix> cant remember its name. but it can spoof the browser
<canllaith> and it's their opinion it's perfectly legal
<morphix> to appear as anything else
<morphix> e.g IE
<ac> how start pureftp?
<morphix> the ONLY site it wont work with.. is of course micros$haft winblows update
<shreevatsa> why would anyone use lynx when elinks is available?
<Toma-> links2 -g is pretty rad too
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how to enter special characters in on the keyboard, such as the pound sign.
<redguy> what do you need links for when you have telnet!
<afd__> hi! How do i install opera 9 on dapper? I get something about missing xlibs, I checked and I don't have that, but I have libx. I've tried this with the static linked qt cversion
<Toma-> feugan3333, like, shift-3?
<crimsun> feugan3333: (that's not a special character given certain keyboard configurations)
<Toma-> afd__, #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Toma-> RTFT
<morphix> [nige]  btw if i went ANYWHERE with a IE only pc.. i would take my usb flash drive which has firefox on it :P
<[nige] > lol
<[nige] > but you still used it :P
<feugan3333> I mean like the english currency
<crimsun> 
<Toma-> oic
<morphix> yes.. but i never use it anymore
<Toma-> 
<raphink> 
<feugan3333> AAAaahhh
<Toma-> i use the xchat character chart
<sgamer_> ok i have a quick question
<afd__> Toma-: how to get an answer from there, that channel is not as active as this oen
* raphink has  directly available with just a shift
<sgamer_> if i have a ton of tars in a directory and just want to untar them all in the directory at once with a command, what would i use?
<Toma-> afd__, probably because dapper isnt supported yet.
<NET||abuse> anyone know anything about mounting with -t cifs,
<crimsun> feugan3333: Accessories> Character Map
<Madpilot> Toma-, where does XChat hide the character chart?
<morphix> sgamer_ tar -xf *.tar
* redguy has to hit alt-shift-3 to get 
<sgamer_> doesnt work
<NET||abuse> i've tried mounting with a number different options
<morphix> should
<morphix> works here
<sgamer_> i know
<Toma-> Madpilot, Window>Character Chart
<morphix> i use it all the time
<TrendyDark> if i wanted to install KDE/XFCE and still have gnome, i would just use apt-get and select the WM at start up right?
* raphink gets  with shift-$
<Madpilot> Toma-, ah, just found it - thanks
<Toma-> np
<NET||abuse> but it keeps saying mount error 1 = Operation not permitted
<raphink> TrendyDark: yes
<TrendyDark> thanks, raphink, just a quick question lol
<sgamer_> i just get a lot of tar: whatever.tar: Not found in archive
<feugan3333> Ok, but i was hoping to do it with the keyboard, like on windows :-)
<morphix> odd
<fsancho> hi all
<NET||abuse> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<sgamer_> i know
<NET||abuse> now i've read the whole man page,
<NET||abuse> but nothing is evidently wrong
<ramlez> /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Emperor> good morning
<redguy> feugan3333: try alt-shift-3
<ramlez> oh sorry ;)
<bimberi> TrendyDark: you select them from the login screen (Session menu)
<ph1qt10n> i accidentally installed grub on MBR, now windows won't boot, any help?
<NsOmNiAc> looking for help setting up my wireless laptop to connect
<ph1qt10n> will fixmbr correct the error? or fixboot on windows?
<NsOmNiAc> jacked in no problem
<NET||abuse> my mount command is mount.cifs kernel mount options unc=//192.168.1.254\Users,ip=192.168.1.254,pass=pw,ver=1,rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noauto,username=user,dom=DOMAIN
<morphix> ph1qt10n: why wouldnt u install grub on mbr? lol
<NsOmNiAc> but wireless I'm having issues
<Emperor> NsOmNiAc, what is the problem ? did you have installed the wireless stuff ?
<NsOmNiAc> yup
<NsOmNiAc> nciswrapper
<fsancho> anyone with the same problem? i'm using dapper and have dist-upgraded just today, and firefox crash with with any page with flash
<NsOmNiAc> everything
<ph1qt10n> morphix, because hd0,0 is the MBR, and grub is supposed to be installed on hd0,4 which is my linux partition
<NsOmNiAc> even something that is called WiFi Radar
<Emperor> fsancho, had the same with other mozilla applications like thunderbird and ftd4linux also.. wasnt able to fix it
<ph1qt10n> and remember ubuntu assigns hd0,0 tu windows, now everytime i select windows on grub, the grub restarts it loops.
<Toma-> fsancho, file a bug. thx.
<J_element> running ubuntu 5.1 , i have a wireless nic usb , DLInk DWL-G122
<J_element> i cant seem to get the driver for it
<J_element> any one familiar with this problem ?
<Emperor> NsOmNiAc, hmm i think i cannot help you, dont have wireless here to guide you.
<NsOmNiAc> I followed this http://www.vollink.com/gary/deb_wifi.html
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<J_element> Madpilot,  please illustrate ...
<Madpilot> J_element, read the URL that ubotu posted ^^^
<NsOmNiAc> ok saved that will look at that later today
<NsOmNiAc> thanks
<J_element> k thx
<ph1qt10n> i accidentally installed grub on MBR, now windows won't boot, any help? will fixmbr correct this problem or fixboot?
<redguy> ph1qt10n: fixmbr will fix windows, but it will break grub
<ph1qt10n> redguy: and what about fixboot?
<ramlez> how i can paste tahoma font into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/custom ??
<redguy> ph1qt10n: you should be able to boot windows with grub in the MBR
<[nige] > hmm spoof doesnt work so well
<Healot> fixboot only rebuilds the boot.ini file
<redguy> ph1qt10n: can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to the pastebin?
<tharglet> Has anyone else had problems downloading via FF on BB 5.10?
<redguy> !tell ph1qt10n about pastebin
<bluewater1000> ph1qt10n: basically XP will over write mbr and take out linux,, ,, linux when insatlled over XP is a good corporate citizen
<Toma-> chainloader!
<linuxboyfriend> !mysql
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ac> why pureftp can`t start?
<Dr_J> morning all..  are there any other settings for the remote desktop feature in ubuntu?  ie can i restrict which IPs can connect to it?
<Healot> P = Perl, PHP, Python, and Poof
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<Toma-> Dr_J, hummm. might need a more fully featured VNC server for that. or, some IPtables rules
<Emperor> Dr_Fate, IPtables would do the trick i think
<golanx> Hi! There is an error in an ubuntulinux.org page: who can I contact about it?
<Mart> hi, hopefully an easy one
<Madpilot> golanx, which page?
<golanx> http://www.ubuntu.com/developers
<redguy> ph1qt10n: sorry got to go now, but somebody here or in #grub will be able to help you out. grub in the MBR is a good solution in most cases.
<Mart> I have a clean install of ubuntu, but need to update the drivers or the screen is corrupt once it boots
<tharglet> Argh, lost a library... something can't find -lgdbm... the help says it uses perl... any clues to where I get to download the lib?
<golanx> it says that the next conference will be "below zero", but it already happened :-)
<Mart> trying to install the nvidia it has asked for binutils, gcc and make
<Mart> I did the sudo apt-get thing on all those and now its asking for libc
<Emperor> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Ng> Mart: you probably need to install build-essential
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> from memory, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<ph1qt10n> redguy: i accidentally installed grub on (hd0,0) MBR, and the GRUB is pointing that windows is on hd0,0, so grub loops each time i select windows xp to boot
<ph1qt10n> redguy: fixmbr will restore the windows boot correct? then i can reiinstall GRUB on hd0,4 ubuntu partition
<rem_> anyone knows what clamav shows in logs when a virus is found ? (when file is clean it says "ok", when not .. ?)
<Mart> many thanks
<golanx> Madpilot: do you have any suggestions?
<Mart> i'll give that a try :)
<Madpilot> golanx, that page looks pretty neglected, to be honest - I'll ask about it, though - thanks
<morphix> ph1qt10n: what hdd is your xp on?
<tharglet> Anyone any idea?
<morphix> u NEED grub on the mbr of your first bootable hdd
<morphix> oh he left
<golanx> Madpilot: tbh, I think that it is an unuseful page (in that form)
<morphix> meh
<golanx> in the future: who is in charge of it?
<munti78> using ssh what is the best way to edit a text file on remote server?
<golanx> I mean, 4 the future: who is in charge of it?
<bluewater1000> golanx:  you are now in charge of it,, what ever it , is
<munti78> anyone?
<crimsun> munti78: "best"?
<Madpilot> golanx, webmaster@ubuntu.com should work
<golanx> bluewater1000: don't waste words
<golanx> Madpilot: thanks
<crimsun> munti78: if you use ssh, your cli editors are a good start, like vim, emacs, joe, nano, etc.
<munti78> crimsun: or, can I edit a textfile in a terminal while working with ssh and on remote server
<Frogzoo> ok, I have kismet working with my ipw2200, but ethereal doesn't see the eth1 interface, how to fix please?
<crimsun> Frogzoo: is ipw2200 eth1?
<Frogzoo> crimsun: indeed!
<crimsun> Frogzoo: then select it in ethereal's configuration
<Dr_J> ill try the ip tables then thanks..
<munti78> crimsun: thanks
<Frogzoo> crimsun: ah, didn't realise ethereal _had_ a config - will look, thx
<Toma-> Dr_J, firestarter might be a good app if you dont understand IPtables
<Emperor> i am glad, that i am back on breezy again, i used dapper for 2 weeks
<Emperor> great feature's, annonying bugs. but he, its beta :)
<narzy> this is just irritating
<narzy> I mean I know I was the one who screwed it up.
<narzy> but for god sakes atleast work when I try to fix it.
<narzy> god damn esp print pro software
<narzy> the thing is a peice of shit
<Toma-> narzy, so whats the question?
<tharglet> build_gpt ====> building support/Digest-MD5-2.20
<tharglet> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgdbm
<tharglet> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<tharglet> That sound important to fix or not :P
<Emperor> ldconfig should do the trick i guess
<Emperor> if not, apt-get it :)
<Psykus> can anyone suggest a good playstation emulator for linux? i tried both epsxe and pcsx, but they kept crashing when I was trying to configure them
<Toma-> Psykus, theyll do that. epsxe is the best, imho.
<morphix> hmm anyone familar with installed SlimServer on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> crimsun: if I look in ethereal -> prefs -> capture -> interfaces  - there's no entry for eth1 so what next?
<morphix> i seem to have as much as luck as trying to run on water
<rem_> ok  I found it, its just there wasnt any virus just worms .. :P
<Psykus> i did get epsxe running, but it was going way too fast with the game I was trying to play, and since the configure menu wasn't working, I couldn't fix it
<hondadarrell_> can anyone tell me how to navigate to the desktop using root terminal?
<crimsun> Frogzoo: are you using it currently with kismet?
<Frogzoo> crimsun: nope ;)
<ubuntu> hi
<crimsun> tharglet: then you need libgdbm-dev
<crimsun> Frogzoo: it is out of promis mode?
<aztek> how do i get a piece of hardware to use a different driver than the one it is currently using?
<KenzoIX> hi everyone
<Frogzoo> crimsun: thought promi was required - turning it off right now
<narzy> Toma my printer refuses to work
<KenzoIX> i've just installed ubuntu :D
<KenzoIX> now i've so much question
<Sevaen> hi people..
<crimsun> Frogzoo: ethereal will handle putting it into promis
<danboid> is there such a repos. as breezy-extras?
<rem_> honda, just go to /home/user/Desktop/ .
<KenzoIX> 1st...when i insert a CD
<KenzoIX> how can I eject it?
<Sevaen> I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to lock the desktop background so it cant be changed? Or by locking out the rightclick option perhaps?
<rem_> u can add an applet in the toolbar for that or you can umount /media/cdrom and then eject it ..
<Psykus> Toma, what graphics plugin did you use?
<narzy> and in the process of trying to make it work, I fucked things up
<rem_> kenz
<narzy> now I can't fix it.
<variant> lo all, i just compiled the rt2750 kernel module for my belkin usb wireless adaptor.. it seems to work and i can modprobe it. iwconfig shows a device with wireless extensions etc but when i run the network configuration from the menu the system virtualy hangs.. top shows ifconfig with a cpu usage of 99%.. anyone got any idea what that might be?
<narzy> and I'm screwed!
<J_element> it didnt work
<J_element> it didnt accept the .inf file :S
<J_element> what now :S
<variant> and i can't kill ifconfig and logging out (ctrl alt backspace) does not kill the program either
<rem_> brb
<variant> J_element: what you trying to do?
<Toma-> Psykus, its been a while, but the opengl one
<J_element> install a DLINK Dwl G122
<narzy> when in doubt reinstall...
<variant> J_element: with ndiswrapper?
<J_element> i used ndiswrapper to install its windows driver
<narzy> gawd damn it!
<J_element> yet it didnt work
<J_element> yes
<danboid> whilst desktop wallpaper is being discussed, is there a wallpaper switcher for GNOME similar to KDE's?
<variant> J_element: did you use the right driver?
<J_element> yes
<Frogzoo> crimsun: ah - didn't realise I needed to ifconfig as well as iwconfig - right as rain now, much thanks!
<Toma-> narzy, what did you do to break it?
<J_element> i got it from the dlink web
<crimsun> Frogzoo: np
<linuxboyfriend> !oracle
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, linuxboyfriend
<tharglet> crimsun, tis installing the package :)
<variant> J_element: the the windowsXP driver on the cd
<Toma-> narzy, openup a webbrowser and run http://localhost:631/
<J_element> yeah
<J_element> same one ...
<KenzoIX> hey guy.....how can I eject the cd driver?
<action09> hi fellows
<narzy> toma, I deleted my cups dir
<variant> J_element: different version
<aztek> how do i tell which driver a piece of hardware loaded?
<Toma-> narzy, why?
<variant> aztek: dmesg
<action09> KenzoIX apt-get install eject and eject /dev/hdd
<J_element> dont think so
<variant> J_element: it very probably is
<narzy> cause I was trying to remove the broken packages to reinstall them
<KenzoIX> thx man....i'll try it
<narzy> because synaptic can't fix them, or reinstall them
<Toma-> narzy, thats silly.
<narzy> well I done screwed it up real good then
<Toma-> narzy, wildly deleteing things doesnt work on linux
<bluewater1000>  narzy: try apt-get --purge remove <packagename>
<action09> anybody know how can i restart vino server please, it use 99% of CPU.. i can't find a link in /etc/init.d
<action09> please
<narzy> I've noticed toma
<Toma-> narzy, ok.
<narzy> but I was trying to get rid of ESP Print Pro
<narzy> cause it wasn't working for me
<variant> action09: ps auz | grep vino and use the pid to kill -9
<narzy> and it said to delete XYZ to remove it
<narzy> so I did, and now it's AFU
<variant> action09: ps aux*
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Psykus> Toma-, I notice when I launch it from a console, it says "cfgPeteMesaGL not found" when I try to configure the video plugin
<Toma-> Psykus, have you installed that plugin?
<narzy> sorry, I get to the end of my text line and do it by default
<Psykus> yes
<pcdog> hi
<Toma-> narzy, what exactly if ESP print pro?
<Psykus> it shows up in the plugin list
<narzy> http://www.easysw.com/index.php
<pcdog> do you know what is up with seveas?
<Toma-> pcdog, the repo?
<aztek> how do i get my wifi card to stop using the acx driver and load the ndiswrapper?
<Toma-> or the operator :D
<pcdog> Toma-, the repos ;)
<narzy> It's software ment to allow the easy administration of printers in *nix
<danboid> is lxdvdrip in any of the breezy repositories?
<pcdog> i will host him if he has no server ;;)
<pcdog> *need that repo* ;)
<crimsun> danboid: search
<narzy> think of it as an *upgrade?* to cups.
<Toma-> pcdog, the main server goes off and on like the sun. try using one of the mirrors
<pcdog> ok
<Toma-> narzy, ha.
<pcdog> only wantet to ask if he needs new hoster ;)
<tharglet> Toma-, I hope the sun doesn't go on and off....
<Toma-> narzy, email them and ask them
<narzy> craptastic
<narzy> I'll just reinstall ubuntu
<Ng> pcdog: randomly hosted repositories suck, there's nothing super important in there anyway
<danboid> crimsun: according to ubuntu.packages site, no, but this is why i was asking about breezy-extras, which isn't listed as a search option on that site
<Toma-> narzy, its Buy-ware. ive got no idea about it
<narzy> or go back to windoze because atleast then it will work.
<Psykus> getting an error, "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" , do I need to install a specific package to get it?
<Toma-> narzy, cups is simple. real simple.
<Psykus> this is when trying to use epsxe
<narzy> this all started when I tried to use an unsupported network printer connected to Jet Direct. it's an HP Color LaserJet 1500L
<pcdog> Ng, i know. it was only an idea :)
<di> !avi
<ubotu> avi is, like, Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Toma-> Psykus, right now, im running "apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" its returned "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2" meaning you want that package... apt-file is a great tool ;)
<danboid> ok, if breezy-extras doesn't exist, how well does marillat work with breezy?
<Toma-> danboid, it doesnt.
<Psykus> ah ok, thanks :D
<danboid> toma: is there such a thing as breezy-extras (or a ubuntu repos. with marillat like packages)
<Toma-> danboid, lots. PLF and seveas are a couple
<di> help, my avis have no sound in totem (but they have sound in firefox-goolgle video)
<Toma-> ubotu, tell danboid about plf
<Toma-> ubotu, tell danboid about seveas
<Seveas> Toma-, no way, I am not associated with plf at all
<narzy> is there a guide for the "perfect" ubuntu setup?
<Toma-> hahaha :D
<narzy> yeah, I'm a comedian
<narzy> oh well I needed to repartition this thing anyways
<Toma-> Seveas, i heard u 2 danced at the school formal
<narzy> I made the swap partition WAY too small
<di> help, my avis have no sound in totem (but they have sound in firefox-goolgle video)
<di> w32codecs is the newest version
<Toma-> narzy, not larfing at u :/ well re-install and we'll see if we can get this hp 1500L working
<Shoo-shu> hey guys, i am currently dling the new ubuntu program, i havent done this before, but i know how to use linux, i have all my programs and files on here, should i back up??? also i am currently using xp will i lose all my files if i install ubuntu or will i still be able to get my files???
<Protocol1> my swap is like 550mb
<Ng> Shoo-shu: you should definitely back up your stuff before you install. The installer should be able to resize your existing disk partitions so you can have xp and ubuntu installed
<narzy> alright toma, I really appreciate it, I've been working on this issue for a few days now, and I'm starting to loose my hair...
<elkbuntu> my swap is like 3.5 gig :P
<narzy> and it's long stoner hair, and I like my hair...
<narzy> drugs would kick ass right now...
<narzy> but alas I need my brains
<di> w32codecs is the newest version
<di> w32codecs is the newest version
<di> oops sorry
<Toma-> narzy, hang tight a moment, i think im onto something
<J_element> variant, its still not working
<Shoo-shu> so, when i install it, i will have both on my computer and i can choose which one i want to run eveytime i turn on my laptop???
<J_element> i got the exact version
<narzy-> I hate being such a newb
<narzy-> in the windows and mac world I am an OS gawd
<narzy-> but in linux, I'm a puppy with it's tail 'tween it's legs
<Toma-> narzy, linux world = the real world ;D
<narzy> sorry bout the <enter> thing again....
<narzy> I know, I've been living under a rock...
<Toma-> narzy, http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP
<di> help, my avis have no sound
<Toma-> is your printer somewhere there? or is it a brand spanking new one?
<Toma-> di, tried totem-xine?
<di> trying now
<di> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<Toma-> ok
<Toma-> tried mplayer?
<Toma-> wait a sec
<di> Toma- yes
<Toma-> di, run "file filename.avi"
<di> Toma- w32codecs too
<hondadarrell_> can anyone tell me how to navigate to the desktop using root terminal?
<di> ../SupermanVersustheGia.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI
<Toma-> hmmm
<Ng> hondadarrell_: if you mean your desktop, /home/yourusername/Desktop/
<Tatey> hondadarrell_: /home/<your username>/Desktop
<hondadarrell_> but whats the command in root terminal?
<Tatey> cd
<Toma-> cd ~/Desktop
<di> SupermanVersustheGia.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI
<di> ya
<Toma-> di, still thinking
<Toma-> try mplayer
<di> tried
<Toma-> no luck?
<Tatey> Actually, I have a question of my own. I can't seem to find any information about it anywhere. With the Gnome Panel and Window list, is it possible to fix the size of each button rather than expand all the way across the window list?
<narzy> on the up side, I'm learning more about printers then I ever really wanted to know
<Toma-> narzy, lol :D
<narzy> tatey, I have no clue what your talking about so I don't think I could help you :(
<di> Toma-: yes, lots of it.
<narzy> Toma-, I'm sad now...
<di> Toma-: i closed google video
<di> and tada!
<tharglet> *sigh* Under Windows u can spend 1/2 hour fiddling and u either fix it or u can't. In Linux it can be a lot longer and u still don't reach a conclusion
<narzy> ewww, my CD is half way done!
<di> it was blocking the soundcard
<di> how do i stop it from doing that?
<narzy> I'm gonna go smoke
<Toma-> di, thats kinda tricky.
<Hobbsee> tharglet: i dont see your question - what was it?
<Ng> tharglet: well you won't reach a conclusion if you just complain and don't ask us to help ;)
<Fable> is there an apt-get for nvidia drivers
<Toma-> di, it involves aoss, dmix and a alot of patience.
<tharglet> lol, sorry, wasn't meant to be offensive. I'm just gettting mighty bored of watching a large program make :D
<Ng> !tell Fable about nvidia
<Toma-> brb
<Ng> tharglet: what are you compiling?
<action09> variant  yes i'm dumb :( thx anyway :)
<action09> variant it's ok
<di> Toma-: i've never heard of those things.
<tharglet> Ng - Globus
<Tatey> narzy-brb: Basically, I come from a KDE background, and I've never been happy with the behaviour of the window list in Gnome Panel. I'd like to know if it's possible to make it behave more like KDE or Windows in the fact that the buttons are fixed rather than variable
<Hobbsee> tharglet: try compiling the entire koffice, if you get bored :P  what are you making?
<tharglet> Hobbsee, grid software, called Globus
<scav> anyone know a good tool to administer users to see what processes they are running etc?
<Hobbsee> tharglet: ah ok, i missed that
<Ng> tharglet: so pretty specialised stuff
<Hobbsee> scav: top?
<theine> tharglet: is that actually available for Windows?
<scav> Hobbsee: there are others that can administer more in details
<scav> as far as i know
<heyjoe> This is the very first time I've used any linux distributions at all so I was wondering if someone could give me a newbie friendly explanation as to how to get ubuntu to recognize my lg flatron L1510S monitor.
<tharglet> Ng - Yeah, kinda, but at this stage I'm only gonna be running a demo... but it's taking forever to sort it
<delmar> ffs. Grub loading stage1.5 - Grub loading, please wait.... Error 15.
<Hobbsee> scav: ah ok, i'm not sure
<delmar> why the hell wont this slutty thing install.
<CarinArr> o.O
<tharglet> theine, Umm, not sure if there is a windows version, but I talked to some ppl about it n they said the ver. I'm installing is the bestfor me
<drezha> any idea how to close X server so I can install these nVidia drivers so Ubuntu 64 will allow me to use 1280x1024 res?
<heyjoe> screen "out of range".
<Fable> is there a reason y i can search using google and get the resaults and not be able to goto ubuntuforums.org
<Ng> tharglet: oh well. I'm not really sure why grid computing needs to be easy to set up - the kind of people who will be using it will be specialists not afraid of a bit of compiling
<heyjoe> is the error message i get
<Toma-> drezha, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "killall X"
<Toma-> should bring it too its knees
<Toma-> -o
<tharglet> Ng - no such thing as making things easy for oneself then :P
<drezha> cheers. Will that drop me into a termianl?
<delmar> Anyone know why I can't install latest ubuntu to a 200g sata? Grub is being such a wank.
<Toma-> drezha, id say so
<drezha> cheers
<snowblink> delmar, language
<ompaul> scav, you can run system accounting (/me forgets how since clock cycles became cheap), ps awux, top will give snapshots
<delmar> snowblink, english :P
<Toma-> drezha, its a good idea to get irssi before cutting yourself off from here :D
<snowblink> delmar, watch your language
<crimsun> tharglet: those of us who research grid computing would much rather not be bothered with having to compile constantly. Trust me.
<delmar> snowblink :P
<di> thanks Toma-
<di> lol
<Toma-> di, np.
<ompaul> delmar, lets do this again, bad language warning
<twa1296> how do i find out which xorg version i'm running?
<delmar> ompaul, oh for pete sakes. I saw it twice, YOU can butt out.
<Toma-> twa1296, X -version
<ompaul> delmar, ehh no, we don't tolerate it, rather simple
<delmar> ompaul, right. and if I hadn't got the message there would be colors, so dry up.
<Ng> crimsun: globus appears to provide tools for packaging and distributing grid applications
<twa1296> Toma, thanks
<Toma-> delmar, #ubuntu+1 for dapper support.... if thats what you mean by "latest"
<Toma-> twa1296, np
<crimsun> Ng: among other things, yes.
<crimsun> Ng: both a toolkit and an API
<tharglet> crimsun, Yeah... I was/am considering doing something with grid... at least my installing seems to be behaving now
<delmar> thanks Toma-, im new to ubuntu, its breezy I believe.
<delmar> so not latest desting/unstable or whatever flavor.
<Toma-> rightio
<delmar> im just trying to get my install to fire up. ive tried 3 times, manually partitioned it this time with a 50mb /boot and so on...and the final stage of the install did the grub hd0 thing.. rebooted... then pow... I just get this message...
<delmar> Grub loading stage1.5 - Grub loading, please wait.... Error 15.
<tharglet> One day prehaps I'll unlazy and make my system dual boot instead of VMWaring it...
<Toma-> delmar, id say grub is setting up your harddrive in the wrong order
<delmar> Toma-, i let it do auto and it didnt work either.. manually.. still no good.
<delmar> <---- very grumpy
<tharglet> I miss progress bars :(
<ompaul> delmar, is it getting the whole way through the install or just not talking to it at all?
<Toma-> delmar, guess what.... your /boot decision was a bad one...
<delmar> ompaul, yeah the install goes great.... its the reboot.
<delmar> Toma-, ok.. well i had to try it.
<Toma-> or your grub config isnt seeing the /boot
<Toma-> only gentoo'ers use /boot, imho :D
<delmar> Toma-, actually it worked better.. like.. it automatically did something with Grub and HD0 and didnt ask me anything.. whereas .. previus attempts.. I got a page asking me where to put the MBR and stuff...
<ompaul> delmar, seen that once or twice, suggest you have a look at these wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<action09> KenzoIX did eject worked ?
<Toma-> delmar, basically, error 15 means your kernel isnt found. meaning grubs looking in the wrong spot
<heyjoe1> can anyone help me with configuring an lg monitor for ubuntu?
<delmar> Toma-, ok
<Ng> Toma-: eh?
<Ng> Toma-: I always use a /boot/
<ompaul> delmar, I am an advocate of the two step install, but that will be obvious
<Toma-> Ng, and you have an SATA drive?
<Ng> Toma-: SATA, PATA, SCSI, hardware RAID, whatever. I always do it
<delmar> ompaul, ok ill try auto again.. see if maybe the first time was something wierd going on.
<Toma-> Ng, well help delmar then :)
<Ng> Toma-: it's one of the easiest ways to make sure you can boot
<ompaul> delmar, na I would two step it do a "server" only and then onwards
<delmar> the trouble is, i dont really wanna let it do everything auto, because i need to setup the partitions to alow a winxp boot for my games. (cedega sux bad).
<delmar> server only u reckon?
<Toma-> delmar, dual-booting is easy as pie to setup while in ubuntu.
<Toma-> just let grub to its work automagically
<delmar> Toma-, yeah but it will allocate the drive all messed up :(
<ompaul> so install windows on the drive first (may I be forgiven for writing that word) and then do a server and then sit a desktop on it seems to sort out some issues
<ompaul> delmar, ^^^
<hatake_kakashi> which is why installing windows first is better because it would be a bit of a pain later on to setup GRUB/LILO to boot either one of thsoe
<hatake_kakashi> s/thsoe/those
<nornagon> Argh.
<nornagon> Installing breezy on a laptop (http://tinyurl.com/qfbo4)
<Toma-> *sigh*
* Toma- wanders off.
<nornagon> install looks *great*
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, cos it kills grub if it goes on last
<nornagon> but then when I boot
<nornagon> the kernel OOPSes
<delmar> ok. mega tired here.. not slept in over 20hrs... ill try some stuff here again but i should probably get to bed.
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, so if you have a choice that should be it
<DJ_tobias> would anybody know why when i disable my onboard video and plugin my nvidia pci card my wireless connection just WONT connect ?
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: that's correct, or you can do away with dd, etc :)
<redblade> Hi
<nornagon> Process modprobe (pid: 4383, threadinfo=...)
<redblade> What is the mysql called in the repos?
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: disabling onboard video = BIOS settings, not OS issue
<nornagon> then proceeds to give stack dump and call trace
<Toma-> nornagon, tried booting in recovery mode?
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, if your talking to someone who is having problems with an install dd is most likely not their friend as they will not be in a position to execute it
<hatake_kakashi> redblade: apt-cache search sql
<morphix> fkn
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: heh
<redblade> thank ye
<nornagon> Toma-: nope... it hasn't even booted normally once :(
<redblade> lol
<heyjoe1> i get an error message that says "screen out of range" when trying to run linux, which does not occur in win2000. anyone know what this is about or how to solve it?
<morphix> anyone here tried to install SlimDevices SlimServer ?
<Toma-> nornagon, ok. can you get to grub?
<nornagon> Toma-: btw, this is a serve rinstall
<nornagon> Toma-: sure
<hatake_kakashi> heyjoe1: at CD/DVD boot?
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi i know that but.. why is it that when my pci card is in, ndiswrapper/wlan0 wont connect ?
<theine> redblade: there are mysql-client and mysql-server
<nornagon> (also, at the end of the call trace i get <3>hw_random: RNG not detected)
<Toma-> nornagon, there should be a recovery mode boot option in grub
<redblade> k
<Emperor> heyjoe1, seems that your resolution is to hight in linux. When you are fully booted, try ctrl+alt+backspace so you have a console to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with vi
<delmar> Yeah its allocated like.. all but 3.1gigs to / and the 3.1 to swap. :(
<Toma-> nornagon, itll probably say a bunch of stuff about loading, but write down/copy the error that it fails on
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: it could be shared IRQ, check motherboard manual + lspci
<Toma-> delmar, thats the disk partitioner, not grub.
<nornagon> Toma-: okay...
<delmar> sure.. but lets see if grub bombs again
<nornagon> ah
<nornagon> it says missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random
<nornagon> and then sits there
<delmar> if grub is happy.. great.. but now my partitioning is lame.
<Toma-> hmm
<nornagon> it oopses
<nornagon> too
<nornagon> same as before
<nornagon> but with more info
<Toma-> delmar, partitioning has nothing to do with grub
<nornagon> hm
<Toma-> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<delmar> dude i know this
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi in lspci it doesnt look like a shared irq
<nornagon> "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000"
<nornagon> printing eip: f8b0b5b1
<nornagon> *pde = 00000000
<Toma-> ahhh i gotta go
<ompaul>  nornagon don't paste large pieces of text here - use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nornagon> Oops: 0002 [#1] 
<Toma-> sorry
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: it won't show up if its a shared IRQ conflict, all it does is it shows what hardware has it detected on PCI slots
<nornagon> Toma-: :(
<delmar> I have also tried manually making a 10gig 1st partition... plus a swap... goes fine..reboot.. grub fails.
<Toma-> :/
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi so if they both show up in lspci then thats not the problem?
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: do you have more than one hard disk?
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: generally, yes
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi what else could be the problem?
<ompaul> delmar, sleep 8 hours and give it a shot in the am with the method I suggested, we will most likely still be here in the morning :0
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, uh. bugger.
<delmar> ompaul, hatake_kakashi just hit it on the head
<nornagon> hm
<nornagon> just before the null pointer dereference error
<ompaul> delmar, tell me your drives are not on cable select
<nornagon> it says:
<ompaul> nornagon, use pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: again, you may need to consult with the motherboard manual + those PCI cards that are conlicting manuals?
<delmar> grub is installing mbr info on another drive.. there is a spare IDE disk with data on it.
<delmar> thats gotta be it
<delmar> surely
<nornagon> hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying to auto-probe from BIOS...
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi dont have the motherboard manual
<nornagon> ompaul: just typing it out from the other screen....
* delmar pulls the plug on the box to remove anoying disk
<jose> e
<jose> Hola
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi if i put the card in a different pci slot would that help?
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: I had a fair bit of problem with GRUB being installed on other hard disks, my solution was to plug either one of the two cables attached to the other hard disk. Preferably the data cable.
<ompaul> nornagon, type it all in one go on paste.ubuntu-nl.org then the whole problem can be seen in one go
<nornagon> ompaul: hm, i guess
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: possibly, you may be able to get your motherboard manual online, go look for your motherboard's manufacturer's website and they should provide you one unless if yours is really outdated
<ompaul> delmar, and don't use cable select, I can't count the times I have seen that as a problem
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, i will try again now with nothing but the destination drive plugged into the system
<delmar> ompaul, yeah bugger that. i never use it.
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi if i did get the manual, what would i be looking for?
<ompaul> delmar, do youseld a big favour, sleep, and to it in the morning
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: the issue is not just about cable selecting, I have 3 hard disks and installing ubuntu/kubuntu proved nothing but pain until I removed excessive hard disks
<nornagon> ah, there's stuff on google it appears...
<delmar> ok.. im going to try a manual partition again tho because thats what I need it to do.. last time tho.. then sleep for me.
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: that should generally work, I don't see why not now :)
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, I run dedicated to linux boxes only - be it one or four drives :)
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: the motherboard manual will show you a table of which PCI IRQ slots are shared
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, its gonna ask me where to put the mbr tho.... i can just say.. hd0 ?
<Healot> huh, after some time spending with my Windows modem log, now i figured out the AT commands need for my GPRS cell
<ompaul> delmar, the first drive that the bios sees is where it should be] 
<ompaul> delmar, cdroms being an exception :)
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: so do I on this box, however, I had two other hard disks full of data but no OS. Whenever I tried installing ubuntu/kubuntu (Hoary) it always go GRUB error until I unplugged extra hard disks, that solved the problem instantly
<morphix> expat.h
<morphix> eh?
<morphix> wtf is that
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, ooch
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: if there is only one hard disk, it will only put it there, it won't put it anywhere else
<ompaul> morphix, why do you use the enter key, in the place of a comma, I wonder?
<morphix> sorry sorry
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: most likely a header file, part of C language? expat.h? maybe you are trying to compile something?
<tharglet> morphix, A header file... Possibly for expatriots? (ie I have no clue what it is for)
<morphix> yes trying to compile something.. but it cant find that file
<morphix> and exits
<ompaul> Expat is a library, written in C, for parsing XML documents.
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: consult if the INSTALL file or any other docs upon extracting the whole archive
<hatake_kakashi> s/if/with
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<Healot> morphix, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << figure out the library needed for that compilation
<morphix> libexpat1-dev, i'll install that.. see if that fixes it
<hatake_kakashi> !info libexpat1-dev
<ubotu> libexpat1-dev: (XML parsing C library - development kit), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.95.8-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 124 kB, Installed size: 424 kB
<ompaul> its in main
<morphix> that seemed to have fixed it
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: be prepared for more as they come out of 'make' :)
<tharglet> Hmm, I want my processor >2.4GHz.... this build taking toooo long
<Healot> great job, morphix
<tharglet> hatake_kakashi, lol, that's already happened to me in making something this morning
<morphix> it all finished and make install worked
<hatake_kakashi> tharglet: building what?
<morphix> just wasnt sure what package expat.h was from
<redblade> I'm trying to mount a CD in cdrom0
<hatake_kakashi> tharglet: more or less the same thing with me awhile ago for mplayer :)
<tharglet> hatake_kakashi, the various bits I need for globus (grid)
<redblade> but it says something about block
<hatake_kakashi> tharglet: globus, hmm never heard of it but sounds somewhat interesting
<delmar> ok... gona type a little about what im doing... entered partition disks screen... deleted partitions on the drive.. recreated a 10gig primary on / set bootable flag on. created 10gig primary partition, set fat32 (will let windows format it ntfs later) ..set mount point to none. ditto for another 30gig volume. created 146.9gb for /home.. created 3.1gb for swap....
<delmar> think i got it all covered...
<hatake_kakashi> redblade: paste the full output of the error, if its more than 2 lines paste it at pastebin's site
<babo> Hi guys, I'm having crontab woes. I want cron to execute a script that I've written in one of my dirs. I want the script to be able to read some files that are in the same dir. But unfortunately cron applies all references and paths to cron's directory. I want to be able to move the script around so I don't want to use a root path. Is there anyway to get cron to run from a certain directory for one command ?
<tharglet> hatake_kakashi, What I'm going to use this install for will be very unintersting :D
<redblade> mount: /media/cdrom1 is not a block device
<hatake_kakashi> tharglet: ahh heh
<Healot> is it a good idea to build Firefox 1.5 from official mozilla source... and depackage it?
<theine> tharglet: are you sure that mpi, openmp, or openmosix won't fit your needs?
<delmar> kind wish i didnt need that 30gig partition but i need somewhere that is read/writeable to both ubuntu and windowsXP.
<Hobbsee> Healot: see !firefox1.5
<hatake_kakashi> redblade: cat /etc/fstab| grep cdrom
<tharglet> theine, ???
<Ng> Healot: it's easier to just use the official ff1.5 binaries
<Hobbsee> Healot: if you havent already
<diogo> Greetings! How do I know if my sources.list file is ok? In Debian I could just remove it and re-create it with apt-setup, but how can I do that in Ubuntu?
<snowblink> babo, cd
<Ng> delmar: be aware that writing to ntfs is not a good idea in ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: EXT2/3 should do the trick :)
<babo> can I cd cron ?
<Healot> i mean on a 64bit port?
<babo> snowblink: can I cd cron ?
<snowblink> babo, your first command in the cronjob. cd
<delmar> Ng, hence the 30gig communcal partition that will be YUK fat32
<delmar> communal*
<babo> snowblink: cheers :)
<redblade> hatake_kakashi, umount: it seems /dev/hdd is mounted multiple times
<theine> tharglet: what applications do you have in mind with globus?
<redblade> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<delmar> meh. partition they can both write/read to/from
<Healot> well, the 32bit us fine... got some issues with 64bit...
<redblade> I can't get the CD out!!!
<Healot> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: eww. with 4GB single filesize limit.. heh suit yourself :)
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, yeah ext3 for ubuntu, ntfs for XP, and fat32 in the middle.
<tharglet> nooooo a build just failed :(... possibly quite badl
<tharglet> *badly
<heyjoe1> sorry that ive already asked this question before, but im a newbie trying to configure my lg monitor to ubuntu. i get an error message that says "out of range" please save me from microsoft
<narzy-> you have to be kidding me! not the stuck install BS again!
<redblade> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<redblade> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<narzy-> the bad news just keeps comming!
<babo> snowblink: one more question ... this should output to stdout right ?  37 0 * * * ./posting_script work >1
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, i have no choice... WindowsXP is hopeless and wont read ext3, xfs, reiserfs or anything decent... let alone write to it... and Linux wont write to ntfs unless you want a busted ntfs file system
<delmar> so im stuck :P
<hatake_kakashi> redblade: no no, that's the output for how many cdroms and their mount points.
<delmar> unless someone has another idea?
<Ng> Healot: I came across a thread on ubuntuforums yesterday about using the linux32 package to run the 32bit ff1.5 binaries. seems to work pretty well and lets you use plugins and stuff
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: I beg to differ... try fs-driver.org or something, there is module for XP to read EXT2 :)
<theine> tharglet: what's the error message?
<redblade> hatake_kakashi, I can't get the CD out!
<redblade> I need help!!!
<tharglet> theine, client.c:233: error: incompatible type for argument 2 of connect - ie code error
<delmar> hatake_kakashi and write.. reliably?
<hatake_kakashi> redblade: try eject /dev/hdd as root.. so it would be 'sudo eject /dev/hdd'
<snowblink> babo, that outputs to a file named 1.
<Healot> i love to make it native, no chroot...
<delmar> I need a volume that can be written to by both.
<Healot> well as I said, i really have no problem with the 32bit
<redblade> YAY!
<redblade> got it!
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: well, probably better than what windows can write with their NTFS natively :) if I'm mistaken, I will know that later because I'm planning to migrate large amounts of data from NTFS to EXT3 :)
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, i WAS going to move all my movies and such to ext3, perhaps LVM and fun stuff... but...
<redblade> Okay, I'm trying to get a LAMP serevr up and running.
<diogo> Help! aptitude search j2re shows j2re1.4 as a virtual package (v) but aptitude install j2re1.4 says theres no candidate!
<tharglet> ah, g2g
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, i decided cedega sucked and im gonna keep a windows boot anyway....
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: ahh you have LVM and such.. heh I don't have that sort of setup just yet.. I'm hanging those data tight until I can afford expensive setup
<redblade> Which MySQL package will I need?
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, if winXP can read/write to ext2 that might do, but ext3 would be just to awesome
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, no i dont have LVM yet.. was considering it if I converted away from ntfs on all my drives
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: well, with that extra driver, you can write to EXT3 however it just does not do up the journalling part
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: ahh
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, sounds dangerous....
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, not sure i want microsoft anywhere near my ext3 partitions :P
<benievlatlikal> hi people what country is this server belong to ?
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, so what happens when linux boots up and finds some rogue piece of filth has been writing data to the volume and there is no journal entry?
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: well, I'd probably be willing to give it a shot. Seeing as how I don't trust NTFS in anyway shape or form. FAT32 has large single filesize limitations so that is another no-no for me
<benievlatlikal> can anyone tell me that
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<delmar> wouldn't it try to "repair" it?
<ompaul> benievlatlikal, all over the world
<ompaul> benievlatlikal, many servers
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, what do u have that i larger than 4gig? database?
<JohnFlux> does ubuntu watch mii-tool to see when the link changes, then restart dhclient?
<benievlatlikal> next came u where are you from ?
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: well, that's what I'd probably be looking into to find out, however if I'm in windows most of the time, I'd probably have data later transferred onto linux partitions when I get back onto linux :)
<JohnFlux> where can I file a wish for this?
<ompaul> benievlatlikal, that has nothing to do with help on Ubuntu, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: large images ;) I mean really large. Plus I have this pdb thing as well
<babo> snowblink: ok ... I give up ... it gets automatically redirected to stdout right  ?
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: I usually like to keep DVD sized images on my hard disks :)
<diogo> Ive just tried another mirror, but still no j2re1.4 available...
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: its under multiverse
<Healot> it's compiling well, no missing libs etc... all I have to do is wait right? should i overwrite the prior firefox installation?
<Ng> diogo: the RestrictedFormats wiki page covers installing Sun's Java 1.5 which is a much better plan generally
<morphix> hmm
<Healot> the firefox 1.5
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, yep. in that case.. 4gig limit is just shy... pain in the butt.
<morphix> i need to stop asking Q's which i can google for
<Healot> yeah, morphix :)
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: shouldnt 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse' in my sources.list do it?
<heyjoe1> can someone please help me. sorry that ive already asked this question before, but im a newbie trying to configure my lg monitor to ubuntu. i get an error message that says "out of range" please save me from microsoft
<morphix> but u ppl seem to answer it better than google
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: more or less an eyesore for me, but if it suits you, that's fine by me as well
<morphix> lol
<diogo> Ng: Ive tried that also, but theres also no 'java-package' available... :'(
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: hmm not too sure about breezy-backports
<Ng> diogo: it's in multiverse
<Ng> !tell diogo about repositories
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: because we are humans :P
<hatake_kakashi> except for a few bots here and there :p
<Ng> diogo: it does say on the page to enable the other repositories :)
<Healot> morphix, google is machine, we are real humans?
<Healot> or maybe not, I am a dog haha
<ompaul> hatake_kakashi, speak for yourself people keep saying I am a bot! :-)
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: heh
<hatake_kakashi> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<hatake_kakashi> :)
<ompaul> ohh so it is not me then
<diogo> Ng: I know, Ive uncommented every repository entry in my sources.list, but still no luck...
<ompaul> lets get back on topic
<benievlatlikal> ompaul where are you from
<snowblink> babo, if it's a cronjob, stdout should get mailed to whoever's crontab that is
<benievlatlikal> ompaul where are you from ??
<hatake_kakashi> ompaul: yup
<morphix> well.. i will say my Q in here... how do i (quote) "restore SQL/mysql/dbcreate.sql file into your database" for mysql ??
<ompaul> benievlatlikal, if you want to chat please move to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Do you mean I should change breezy-backports into breezy?
<benievlatlikal> y ?
<benievlatlikal> what is this channel for ?
<ompaul> benievlatlikal,  >>>/join #ubuntu-offtopic<<< do that
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: you might want to try #mysql ,because I'm sure they know what they are talking about :D
<Healot> why the hell 64bit linux doesn't have WOW-like environment installed by default
<morphix> oh, never knew they had a channel on freenode
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: not suggesting that, though you might want to try, because I never tried breezy-backports yet
<morphix> darn freenode.. got everything
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: almost :)
<Ng> diogo: and have you edited them to add multiverse?
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, looking on that site now. awesome dude. i have an alternative to fat32 :P
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: That entry came by default on my installation...
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, thanks alot
<Ng> diogo: please read the addingrepositories page ubotu sent you, it really does explain how to do this
<Healot> chroot is so much pain
<hatake_kakashi> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: np
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: hmm.. I presume you must be on Dapper?
* delmar looks over at the "finish the installation" part of the install
<delmar> here goes.. again
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi that didnt help
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: No, fresh breezy install
<Healot> hey would it be better you install make-jpkg and package the Sun's JRE instead?
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: so you have tried a couple of different PCI slots and yet it still fails to detect?
<diogo> Ng: I'll check that, thanks!
<Ng> Healot: yes
<delmar> omfg it boots
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: odd, but I'm not too sure, I'm on breezy but upgraded from hoary
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, it musta been that IDE disk I had plugged in.
* delmar sighs relief
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: the extra IDE hard disk(s) more or less :)
<delmar> oh u are not gonna believe this...this happened to me earlier....
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Im using the Brazilian repositories (br.) cause Im in Brazil, Im not sure if that could be the problem...
<delmar> I have a box running debian sid... and I decided to try out the pre-packaged kernel 2.6.1-1...
<delmar> so I booted up.. and found I had eth0 and eth1 but no networking.. nothing would ping....
<gnomefreak> diogo: try taking the br. out of the repos and updating see if it fixes it (i havent seen the full issue)
<DJ_tobias> hatake_kakashi i really have no clue whats going on :( when i use onboard video, i can use ndiswrapper/get online fine...but when i disable onboard video and put in my nvidia pci card.... cant connect
<delmar> someone since told me that it might have been the 1394 driver.. bringing up a couple of those and my eth0 and eth1 were in fact 1394's lol.
<delmar> anyway...
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: if the hw are detected, it probably needs reconfiguration :)
<delmar> no networking...
<Healot> delmar, you haven't configure them yet in /etc/network/interfaces?
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: hmm not sure
<delmar> Healot, sure.. they were configured...
<delmar> I had eth0 and eth1 up as normal... but get this...
<Healot> i mean reconfgure?
<delmar> if I SOFT rebooted back to kernel 2.6.14 .. which runs mint... custom compiled... same problem...
<delmar> eth0 and eth1 are there.. but nothing pings... nothing works...
<delmar> if I hard-reset and power off... then load 2.6.14... all fixed
<delmar> so basically if I go near 2.6.15-1.. im screwed and have to power down to clear the problem
<hatake_kakashi> DJ_tobias: what about the manual? you might want to try reading to see if you can find out which is shared. That problem is kinda odd, but because your video card is PCI, and so is your wireless card, its definetly an IRQ conflict
<delmar> now how bizare is that.
<funkyHat> intel 32bit is little endian right?
<Healot> 2.6.1-1 is older than 2.6.14,,,
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: heh, its all about learning, patience and persistence. I have switched between many vanilla kernels when I was on RH8 :)
<delmar> Healot, i run 2.6.14 now.. was trying 2.6.15-1
<Healot> funkyHat, I think so...
<Healot> you missed the "5"
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, never have I seen a kernel issue cause a hardware problem like that... such that I had to power off.
<ompaul> http://www.cs.umass.edu/~verts/cs32/endian.html funkyHat your right
<funkyHat> Thanks :)
<hatake_kakashi> delmar: the hw was not detected under lspci? what about dmesg?
<delmar> Healot, yep so i did
<ompaul> delmar, you will never know, but I wonder if a second soft reboot of the box would have worked
<delmar> hatake_kakashi, hardware was there and just fine.... I didn't look into it too deeply... as I say.. someone said something about the 1394 drifver being the cause.. and to blacklist it
<delmar> ompaul, yeah :P
<morphix> told u no other channel is as much help as here
<hatake_kakashi> ahh that lol, I had similar case with my AWE32 driver being blacklisted as well
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: well, I'm clueless with mysql let alone sql
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hei? someone can tell me what's the you have mail message when i log in the console?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just need a reference to search on google
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<diogo> gnomefreak: Ok, I've taken the br. out of the URLs, updated, but still says j2re1.4 has no candidate... :'(
<delmar> speaking of that debian box... i have a cheap little ATI pci-E card for that box.... I know the deal with nvidia drivers and such to get xorg all happy.. whats needed for ATI?
<hatake_kakashi> Tallia1Kubuntu: if its 'You have mail' it just shows that there is still data in your /var/spool/mail/`whoami`
<gnomefreak> diogo: do you have multiverse enabled?
<diogo> gnomefreak: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<diogo> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<hatake_kakashi> gnomefreak: he does, but the paste shows the repo is for breezy-backport
<gnomefreak> diogo: also for blackdown you want to get it from synaptic not apt
<Ng> diogo: you need to have multiverse enabled for each of the entries
<Ng> not just backports
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell diogo about multiverse
<diogo> Ng: So I have to yank-yank and paste every repository entry and add "multiverse" in the end (more or less)?
<liable> gnomefreak: whats the difference?
<morphix> how on earth do i "run a sql along side a database"
<Ng> diogo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 just copy that
<heyjoe1> is there any irc channel for ubuntu newbies?
<diogo> Hmmm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 shows it all! :oD
<nm> heyjoel: you're in it
<gnomefreak> liable: of what?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just need a reference to search on google
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hei? someone can tell me what's the you have mail message when i log in the console?
<delmar> ok. very cool. ubuntu all installed. sleep time.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please.... :)
<liable> apt and synaptic
<delmar> thanks for the help u lot.
<gnomefreak> liable: because synaptic has the real name for it
<heyjoe1> ok, just checking that people whether ppl were ignoring my requests because i was in the wrong channel
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone knows what's that message? i am sure you do...
<hatake_kakashi> Tallia1Kubuntu: I've already told you
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 btw there is no package named that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Ng> gnomefreak: yes there is
<Ng> Filename: pool/multiverse/j/j2se1.4-i586/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooooo :)
<hatake_kakashi> 22:05:14 < hatake_kakashi> Tallia1Kubuntu: if its 'You have mail' it just shows that there is still data in your /var/spool/mail/`whoami`
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hatake_kakashi: who manage that space?
<diogo> Ng: I can't believe the sources.list from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 is NOT the default! :o)
<Healot> j2re1.4 >> it does
<Healot> in multiverse
<diogo> Ng: Despite the typographical error in "pacakges", of course! ;o)
<hatake_kakashi> Tallia1Kubuntu: that I'm not sure about, I also personally do not think its a big deal, if you want to, you can just delete the file and remake another null one
<gnomefreak> Ng: i thought the name was blackdown-j2re1.4
<Ng> diogo: there are reasons, unfortunately
<hatake_kakashi> err null-length file
<diogo> Ng: Got it! ;o)
<babo> Is there any reason why this crontab wouldn't work 3 0 * * * cd /home/bambino/Desktop/etk-scripts/post/ &&  ./posting_script workscript ... but yet it works fine from the cli ?
<hatake_kakashi> Tallia1Kubuntu: if it said, 'You have new mail' that means there is new mail inside your /var/spool/mail/`whoami`
<morphix> ergh
<babo> I'm also not getting any output from the tab either from stdout or from mail. Methinks it's not running at all ...
<jessy_> how many times an MD5SUM need to sum the md5 of an DVD (3,3gb) ?
<hatake_kakashi> morphix: maybe try googling 'mysql HOWTO' ? :)
<morphix> morphix i hate to be of nuisance but how do i "run that sql against the db" ?? | ikonia morphix, @file << now that means SOO much to me
<morphix> not
<babo> hatake_kakashi: but when I type mail ... I get that there is no mail
<babo> morphix: phpmysqladmin
<morphix> i use phpmyadmin
<hatake_kakashi> jessy_: usually once, unless you made a script, etc or set it into loop :P
<babo> morphix: then just hit the sql tab
<snowblink> babo, ; not &&
<jessy_> ok
<diogo> Ng: Just one more question... To turn breezy into dapper all I need is to replace 'breezy' with 'dapper' in sources.list, right?
<morphix> yeh
<morphix> and
<hatake_kakashi> babo: err, that was for Tallia1Kubuntu, I'm not sure about crontab, maybe you need to google 'vixen cron HOWTO'?
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: yes
<Ng> diogo: yep
<babo> snowblink: aha ...
<babo> snowblink: but it works from the cli
<babo> ?
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: you need to also do 'apt-get update' after you edit the file
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Cool... Then I 'upgrade' or 'dist-upgrade', which one is best?
<snowblink> babo, crontab is a different animal. ;)
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<babo> snowblink: cheers, I never spotted that one :)
<morphix> babo: i have some .sql file i need to "load the database schema" from
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: What about 'aptitude'? I have read it's better than apt-get, but everybody seem to use apt-get... Why is that?
<newbiefewer> hello
<morphix> like rocket science to me lol
<babo> morphix: your .spl file is probably text ... just cut and paste it into the textbox in phpmyadmin and press 'run'
<Healot> aptitude uses apt-get in background
<heyjoe1> how do i solve a screen out of range error message?
<babo> or something to that effect
<newbiefewer> i use synaptic
<Healot> aptitude does it smarter than apt-get though
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: I dunno I personally like to use apt-get myself, I've hardly used aptitude except for checking available packages in CLI
<morphix> hm
<morphix> hope i dont mess nothing up
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: I've always used apt-get too, but I have recently read somewhere that people should start using aptitude instead... It's like a Debian recommendation or the like...
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: yes I also heard about that aswell
<sugoruyo> hi all
<hatake_kakashi> hi
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: anyway, many thanks for helping, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 really kicks some!
<sugoruyo> is there any way to do an ftp install of ubuntu?
<Healot> yes
<Healot> if you select expert during CD install...
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: heh glad you're enjoying it :)
<teetasse> hq
<Healot> dl the minimal install image... and you'll find out
<teetasse> i have a problem reading the current cpu temp on my centrino laptop watch -n 1 cat /pric/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature" is not found, can anybody tell me a simple way to fix this? (pls don't tell me i have to recompile the kernel :P)
<teetasse> proc I mean sorry
<XVampireX> hello :)
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: So much that I'll remember to copy that sources.list whenever I install Ubuntu!
<heyjoe1> how do i solve a screen out of range error message? or how do i change the screen resolution to be more ubuntu friendly on a lg 15" flatscreen
<sugoruyo> ok wait a minute
<sugoruyo> i can't use a cd to install ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: or you can save that file somewhere else :)
<sugoruyo> i have cd, dvd editions of breezy (ubuntu|xubuntu|kubuntu)
<hatake_kakashi> heyjoe1: on CD/DVD bootup or after installation?
<sugoruyo> but the installer just don't install
<heyjoe1> after installation
<heyjoe1> it works on another monitor
<Healot> your linux kernel doesn't support acpi thermal monitor, teetasse ?
<Healot> well, ubuntu's default kernel doesn't.,..
<XVampireX> Hi, I ordered Ubuntu through ShipIt, I live in Israel, when will I be receiving it?
<teetasse> Healot, i have the default ubuntu kernel
<teetasse> damn :/
<hatake_kakashi> heyjoe1: hmm, it must be your xserver-xorg conf.. try dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg or something
<hatake_kakashi> teetasse: you might want to try mbmon :)
<sugoruyo> installer starts then stops saying it couldn't find the disc and mount it
<Healot> yes... teetasse, then it doesn't support acpi thermal monitoring :)
<heyjoe1> so i type dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg when its loading
<Healot> XVampireX, well, around 4 weeks, as promised
<heyjoe1> or booting up
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: it takes around 4-6 weeks depending on where you are. it doesnt give a time frame per country so its hard to tell how long to u
<Road> Hey everyone.. I was having a problem connecting my windows x server to my ubuntu machine, but I discovered it was caused by the particular firewall software on windows.  I figured I'd post the info on the ubuntu site for the benefit of others.. my question is: where is the approriate place to post this?
<teetasse> hatake_kakashi, thanks i give it a try
<heyjoe1> is that all i have to do?
<Healot> mine reached my place around 4 weeks and 3 days to be exact, after confirmed shipping
<teetasse> Healot, is there a module around wich enables acpi for the default ubuntu kernel?
<hatake_kakashi> heyjoe1: err, you try booting into recover mode, there it should only be one console, and from there you do that, check the config settings and make sure they are suitable for your monitor, and then you can do init 5 after finnished configuration
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: As soon as I find out how to communicate with my Nokia 6235 USB cable! ;o)
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: heh
<Healot> it's the acpi module :)
<heyjoe1> ok thanks hatake, ill try that.
<sugoruyo> can i download an ftp install tree and set it up somewhere cause at 384 kbps (240 actually)
<XVampireX> gnomefreak: I've read that, but I got approval right when I submitted the request. Since Ubuntu developers are situated in South Africa and Israel is in the northern "Africa" part, it might be even quicker
<sugoruyo> it's impossible to use the net
<hatake_kakashi> Road: windows X server? you mean XWin32?
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Btw, is it 'kinda safe' to upgrade to dapper already or is that still too adventurous?
<Healot> acpi-support, acpid, and acpi... teetasse
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: depends, I somewhat see it as advanterous
<Healot> mostly isntalled if you have ACPI-enabled machine
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: no they ship from canada iirc
<Healot> X Window....
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: only if there is a need be, that's what you need to do
<Road> hatake_kakashi: Yes, a windows X server.  I'm connecting to a ubuntu virtual machine running on vmware.  The server I'm running is called Xmins.
<Healot> Windows is the name of Microsoft operating systems family
<Healot> XVampireX, ubuntu developers are in isle of Man, britain :)
<XVampireX> CANADA! Whoa :O
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: I think I'll wait for the official release, but I was really hoping it could have support for DRI 3D acceleration in my S3 video chip.
<XVampireX> I thought South Africa...
<gnomefreak> thats right mark lives in london now
<hatake_kakashi> Road: hmm, not sure, try checking on the forum first to see if anyone has found a solution, and maybe if not, you can try and ask to see if you can post it up and if so, where
<XVampireX> Oh well
<Healot> my shipping was from The Netherland :)
<Road> hatake_kakashi: Okay.. good idea
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: mark was born in sa but lives in london
<fsancho> hi again
<Healot> XVampireX, they are African-British...
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: the last I heard about S3 video chip was the limited amount of support, so 3D acceleration could be out of the question when going to dapper
<teetasse> Healot, thanks but it seems, acpi is allready running "error inserting acpi_cpufreq" device or resource busy... :(
<XVampireX> Will I have to go to the mail post to pick it up, or do they give it directly using a mailman? :P
<Healot> Isle of Man to be exact ....
<hatake_kakashi> teetasse: lsmod| grep acpi_cpufreq
<hatake_kakashi> err, append sudo infront of that
<fsancho> how can i make rhythmbox to play mp3 files. I have installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly* and it still doesn't work. Says ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int) 3
<Healot> teetasse, it does run by default....
<Healot> only there is no acpi thermal monitor in ubuntu's kernel...
<hatake_kakashi> !tell fsancho about mp3
<hatake_kakashi> Healot: heh, amazing
<XVampireX> Anyone got some website with a list of the best applications for Linux? Or does Ubuntu already come with all the best applications?
<fsancho> hatake_kakashi: false alarm. It works.
<hatake_kakashi> fsancho: -_-
<fsancho> just restarted rhythmbox
<Healot> fsancho, gstreamer*-mad.... for playing mp3
<teetasse> Healot ah okay, so the acpi module runs by default but i need another module to access the current temp?
<Healot> MAD :)
<variant> XVampireX: depends on what applications you like..
<ompaul> Healot, ehh lmsensors works for some, it is available for most cpus but it requires kernel modules
<Healot> well, someone told you about mbmon?
<variant> Healot: there is, your chipset might have a crappy acpi implementation
<ompaul> Healot, mega tweeking for VIA I did not bother
<teetasse> sure, i have a slow internet connection, i'm installing it atm
<hatake_kakashi> Healot: yeah I mentioned it, it works on my mobo here, I have it running with gkrellm :)
<variant> Healot: particularly if its a laptop
<XVampireX> Oh well, I guess I'll manage :P
<Healot> lm-sensors >> try to install this... thanks ompaul
<liable> !info libmad0
<ubotu> libmad0: (MPEG audio decoder library), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.15.1b-2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Road> another remote x server question.. I'm connecting to ubuntu from my windows machine, but the desktop looks strange -- there's icons missing, the fonts are different sizes, etc.  Anyone have any idea why?
<hatake_kakashi> Road: are you on dapper?
<ompaul> Healot, we all don't know everything but the collective IQ of this channel is quite high :)
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Hmmm, many thanks for that info. Now I'm damn sure I'll look for any NVIDIA card around!
<Healot> variant, not mine, teetasse ....
<sugoruyo> can someone help?
<ph1qt10n> WPA is not supported on ubuntu?
<variant> ph1qt10n: yes it is
<Road> hatake_kakashi: I'm running 5.10 if that's what you mean
<ph1qt10n> variant: how do i set it up
<variant> ph1qt10n: possibly not supported on your wifi device/driver
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: yeah unfortunately I had to bring the bad news, however one can probably be persistent to continue searching for it and maybe even at that, help compiling or do-it-yourself? :)
<ph1qt10n> variant: my card is intel
<diogo> Road: 5.10 = breezy
<ompaul> sugoruyo, there is a network install option is that what you are looking for?
<Road> okay
<hatake_kakashi> Road: hmm hoary.. and I don't see how the icons could go missing, is it a fresh install?
<sugoruyo> yes
<sugoruyo> but
<variant> ph1qt10n: you using ndiswrapper or a native driver?
<Road> yes
<sugoruyo> i dont want to do it over the internet
<Road> hatake_kakashi: It runs fine locally, the icons are only missing when running the remote x server
<sugoruyo> cause i'm running on a clogged up 384 kbps adsl
<hatake_kakashi> Road: not sure, it might be an issue with the rendering via VMWare or something
<sugoruyo> reaching 240 kbps peak download
<ph1qt10n> variant: whats that
<hatake_kakashi> Road: well then I'm not too sure about it :/
<sugoruyo> so i dont want to take 5 days to install ubuntu
<Healot> sugoruyo, i only have a GPRS Class 10 connection, and you still complaint?
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: I have tried installing a few pre-compiled drivers for my S3 chip, following a few cake-recipes I've found, but no luck. I better go with a well-supported video board, I guess...
<Road> hatake_kakashi: Strangely enough, it's the (slow) vmware desktop that runs it fine, and only the (fast) x server that shows up strange.. but thanks for the help anyways
<ompaul> sugoruyo,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/
<sugoruyo> well i have to share it with 6 other windows users
<sugoruyo> who adore wmv streaming
<variant> ph1qt10n: the driver for you network card, ndiswrapper uses the windows driver inside a "wrapper" that can make it work on linux and native drivers are linux open source driver
<variant> s
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: heh :|
<Healot> i just order the CD...
<Healot> i can wait :)
<ompaul> sugoruyo, have a look at that page for network
<sugoruyo> and sending pics through msn
<hatake_kakashi> Road: could it be an issue with the remote client? I mean the software?
<Healot> isntalling lm-sensor myself
<sugoruyo> so chewing down all the bw for a couple of days would get me a nice bruise
<variant> ph1qt10n: you can not enable wpa if your interface card does not support it
<ompaul> sugoruyo, you could torrent download the iso and install from that
<ph1qt10n> variant: so i need to download the driver?
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Compiling X myself is completelly out of question... Haven't had my NASA course yet... :oD
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: lol
<sugoruyo> it wont install from optical drives...
<Road> hatake_kakashi: hm.. yes, that's a really good point.. I should try a different one.
<sugoruyo> that's the problem
<sugoruyo> i have the dvd
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: well patience and persistence and you will find your way :)
<sugoruyo> and the c
<sugoruyo> cd*
<sugoruyo> but it either says it cannot mount the disc or complains something about initrd
<hatake_kakashi> Road: I know there is a commercial one called XWin32, tried on 2 different linux distros and it seemed to render fine
<sugoruyo> when it installs base system
<narzy-> gotta reset real quick.
<narzy-> bbiam
<sugoruyo> i have to run with weird bios setting for ata controllers to get it to boot from cd
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Yeah, you're right. But unfortunatelly I haven't had the time for that lately. Perhaps when S3 support becomes something usual I sell the NVIDIA and get the money back. ;o)
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<Healot> i don't have ic2 chip. hehe
<Road> hatake_kakashi: okay.. I'll try the demo for that and see how that works
<Healot> wtf
<hatake_kakashi> that would probably be highly unlikely imo, they had dropped better support for one of my oldest video cards: S3 Trio64V2+ or something. I was more or less disappointed
<Healot> can you use the older X?
<Road> hatake_kakashi: Wow, that's old.. my first every computer had that :)
<ompaul> sugoruyo, have a look at these http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions and  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge not perfect but a start
<variant> ph1qt10n: are you using the wireless network now under ubunt??
<variant> ubuntu?*
<Healot> S3Virge for my older PC
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: Well then I guess politics will be better than science: boycott S3!! :o)
<hatake_kakashi> Road: heh, it was fine at certain res but I was sure that it could do much better than having very small amount of resolution
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: :)
<hatake_kakashi> Road: any luck with XWin32?
<Road> installing.. I'll let you know
<hatake_kakashi> Road: ok, coolies
<diogo> hatake_kakashi: must go now, many thanks for all the info!
<hatake_kakashi> diogo: np
<onkarshinde> WHy can't I attach files to topic?
<onkarshinde> On Wiki?
<newbiefewer> hawe someone lexmark z617?...i hawe but it didnt work...cose i didnt find any driver...only one fron redhat...i alien it but it doesnt work cose libs....
<babo> I put a cd command in cron, but it doesn't make any difference - it still uses it's HOME directory to execute my scripts from. I try to replace HOME but that doesn't seem to work either ... anyone help cd /home/babo/Desktop/etk-scripts/job_post/ & ls -a     ... I need to get into another directory to run a script
<ompaul> onkarshinde, whose wiki?
<Healot> newbiefewer, try lexmark z50 driver... it might work...
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Ubuntu wiki
<newbiefewer> Healot: it doesnt
<onkarshinde> ompaul: I see no option to upload files
<onkarshinde> ompaul: I mean attach files
<Healot> hum catchy... that's why I hate paperwight printers...
<Healot> go HP for printers
<variant> ph1qt10n: read this doc, it tells you everything: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<newbiefewer> Healot: hmm...what can i do......thats what i hawe..
<ompaul> onkarshinde, its a knowledge base not a file system for that there are repositories have a look at the EasyUbuntu wiki page to see how they did it
<ompaul> onkarshinde, wiki page here --->> points to data there
<Healot> nver mind.. can you find any linux driver for the new z617?
<ompaul> onkarshinde, if it was a script you can type the contents into the page
<newbiefewer> lexmark hawent drivers only for z600 series...thats it...hmm
<jind> Does anybody know how a working line in /etc/sudoers should look like if I want to run "sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate" as the user jind on this system with the hostname ras?
<jind> Without a password that is
<onkarshinde> ompaul: I am creating a page for phones that can be used as remote control over bluetooth. I wanted to upload a configuration file that can be used to control Totem
<Road> hatake_kakashi: Thanks man.. you were right.  Running XWin32 fixes the display glitches.
<Healot> onkarshinde, how's that remote bt thing going?
<jind> The script checks for root and I want to be able to just hibernate the computer without with a mouseclick when I want to put away my laptop and go to sleep
<newbiefewer> Healot: i find a rpm...i alien it and install but needs some libs....nad it was half instaled...-1....i cant uninstall and i cant install anything on sistem....i maked a fresh install
<onkarshinde> Healot: Soory, I am in office on Windows 2k. SO can't give feedback now.
<hatake_kakashi> Road: np
<jind> err.. shouldn't have writte without over
<Road> hatake_kakashi: And sorry.. it had nothing to do with linux after all
<Healot> well, just want to ask, is it available for anything other than SE's?
<hatake_kakashi> Road: well that shouldn't be a problem but anyway :)
<onkarshinde> Healot: For now I am creating this wiki page. It seems that many people don't know about it. I wish to upload the configuration I created for Totem.
<jind> No sudo experts nearby? :)
<HymnToLife> newbiefewer> either uninstall the package or install the correct libs and reinstall it
<Road> have a nice day everyone
<Healot> is that thing downloadable... i wanna try on some SE's cells
<ompaul> onkarshinde, so document the file with {{{
<ompaul>  your text here for the code }}}
<newbiefewer> HymnToLife: there are not debian libs...
<onkarshinde> Healot: Don't have any idea bout other phones. Just heard that some Nokia and Motorola phones (not sure) support this functionality. Don't have any idea how.
* ompaul kills a buffer or two as retaliation
<onkarshinde> ompaul: It is okay for configuration file. But there is also an image.
<HymnToLife> newbiefewer> maybe the same libs are available for Ubuntu... It would hel if you told what the package is
<mongo456a> i have Samba setup on ubuntu 5.10 and i can browse my home dir from winxp pro and login but i cannot create a new folder...any ideas?
<Healot> where did you dl'ed it from?
<ompaul> onkarshinde, pop it on fliker or wikipedia and link to it
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Ok
<gehel> mongo456a, is the share writeable ? can you create file ?
<Healot> mongo456a, you don;t have persmission to write to that folder?
<mongo456a> i do from looking at the permissions tab of the folder
<mongo456a> it's my home dir
<newbiefewer> HymnToLife: its only one pakage for lexmark z600
<Bateau_> how do i set proxy settings in console?
<newbiefewer> in redhat
<ompaul> onkarshinde, consider dropping into #ubuntu-doc to talk to them about it - a four line conversation in there can take an hour :)
<gehel> mongo456a, try to make your home dir world writeable to check (undo that after the check !)
<HymnToLife> and are you quite sure the librarie are not available for Ubuntu ?
<scenestar> is there a special chan for dapper?
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<mongo456a> gehel that didn't work
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Thanks for suggestion
<scenestar> HymnToLife, i know that
<variant> gah, i really dont like the way more and more docs say "do this then re-start your computer" rather than saying "do this then enter this command".. just because most new ubuntu users have only ever used windows doesnt mean they are going to be afraid to enter a command.. the only time you need to reboot your computer is to change hardware or the kernel
<scenestar> pah
<HymnToLife> scenestar> why did you ask then ?
<scenestar> nothing, you jsut stated the obvious
<gehel> mongo456a, I didnt play with samba for quite some time ... what kind of authentication did you use ? is it a public share ?
<newbiefewer> HymnToLife: it was about a mount when i hawe tryed it...i dont remeber well...i use widows to print...:(
<mongo456a> gehel what do you mean what type of auth?  there is only samba and nfs by default and there weren't auth options
<MaMaGoody> hi
<scenestar> man, breaking your system is awesome
<HymnToLife> well, next time you try it, look at the missing librariesand if they're not available for Ubuntu, download the RPMs and alien them :D
<scenestar> brings back memories of windows 3.11
<MaMaGoody> anyone know where can i get samba schema for ldap?
<mongo456a> gehel in other words, whatever was the default i assume...and it's shared...the little app for samba sharing in ubuntu is quite simple
<newbiefewer> HymnToLife: ill give it a try ....thx
<MaMaGoody> found, thanks
<newbiefewer> :)
<gehel> mongo456a, sorry, I'm more used to file editing than GUI. The default in ubuntu seems to be security=user ... I assume you did enter your username / pwd on the winXP ?
<osfameron> Is there a glulx interpreter available for ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> I think samba messes up a bit with the permissions when installing it
<mongo456a> gehel yeah, and i went into the samba config file and made the "security=user" line valid, it was remarked by default
<osfameron> I've searched synaptic for glulx and gargoyle and other likely suspects
<osfameron> but I think the default zcode-interpreter (frotz) doesn't do glulx graphics and the like
<HymnToLife> try sudo chown -R user /home/user && chmod -R 755 (or whatever you want it to be) /home/user
<scenestar> wouldnt that be a bit too generous with permissions
<gehel> mongo456a, can you have a look /var/log/samba/* and see if you have anything meaningfull ?
<elTigre> hi! I am interested in VoIP.... is it possible to call MSN users via a linux system?
<scenestar> elTigre, : no
<mongo456a> gehel ok, brb
<scenestar> well actually
<scenestar> elTigre, : yes it is
<HymnToLife> I think Kopete does it (not sure though)
<scenestar> theres a faq for amsn on the forums
<HymnToLife> and there is Skype
<scenestar> you need to isntall some custom libs and pkugins
<scenestar> skype is horrible on linux
<elTigre> on the linux side or the windows side?(plugins)
<ompaul> HymnToLife, skype does not talk to the others (if it did it would wipe out the competition)
<mongo456a> gehel: one thing "  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!"
<gehel> scenestar, could you be more precise on skype pls ?
<osfameron> skype is indeed horrible horrible horrible horrible
<belou>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY passe777
<osfameron> to the extent of being borken
<liable> oops
<HymnToLife> lol I don't know I never use skype
<elTigre> well I made it work, once
<ompaul> belou,  change that password :-)
<liable> belou: time for a new pword..
<belou> oups
<scenestar> no
<scenestar> search the forums
<scenestar> howto section for amsn
<Seveas> belou, /msg nickserv ser password new_password
<NET||abuse> is there a mysqlclient v5.0.x available in the ubuntu debs anywhere,,, my search is only finding v4.1
<HymnToLife> /msg nicksev ghost belou passe777 :D
<scenestar> brb
<crimsun> !info libmysqlclient15
<liable> thats mean :)
<mongo456a> gehel: this is the only other thing "[2006/03/06 07:45:34, 0]  smbd/service.c:make_connection(794)
<mongo456a>   mobile_detect (192.168.0.100) couldn't find service unshare"
<HymnToLife> indeed
<NET||abuse> !info libmysqlclient
<Seveas> sigh
<gehel> ** but why in hell do windows scanner drivers have to be 60Mo ? **
<HymnToLife> but funny
<NET||abuse> crimsun: what does that give me? "<ubotu> Package 'libmysqlclient' does not exist."
<Seveas> STOP IT
<elTigre> skype sucks
<liable> ffs, stop doing that, whoever it is..
<mongo456a> gehel: unshare is just a shared folder i setup in the gui, which i can't access from winxp...but right now i'm just concerned about my home dir, which i can browse but not write to
<HymnToLife> yyeah belou ze caillera du 9-3 :D
<crimsun> NET||abuse: dapper has libmysqlclient15, which is 5.0.18.
<Seveas> belou, /msg nickserv set password new password
<NeoCicak> good morning
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NET||abuse> crimsun: ahhh, thanks
<decas> hi all
<NET||abuse> !info libmysqlclient15
<NeoCicak> anyone can tell me when ubuntu 6 is coming out?
<crimsun> NET||abuse: breezy doesn't have it.
<NET||abuse> crimsun: ah, well i'm on dapper
<ompaul> belou, change your password now, do not log out and in again or you will be kicked for a little while
<HymnToLife> damn you can't make a joke over here ?
<user9> slt
<gnomefreak> NeoCicak: april 20th
<gehel> mongo456a, what permissions/owner do you have on your home folder ?
<NET||abuse> crimsun: so that should have it?
<user9> slt
<user9> cV?
<crimsun> NET||abuse: it does.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-213-36-161-130.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<Hobbsee> er....heh
<decas> i am very new to ubuntu. i just downloaded a program in run extension but i dont know how to set up it. anyone can help?
<mongo456a> gehel 770
<CarinArr> oops.
<user9> vou parler francai????
<Hobbsee> you want to ban everyone there Seveas?  :P
<CarinArr> ;)
<scenestar> ugh
<scenestar> this is odd
<NET||abuse> crimsun: u sure, apt-cache search libmysql shows only as high as libmysqlclient14
<scenestar> since when does my scroll wheel go sideways
<crimsun> !info libmysqlclient15 dapper
<ubotu> libmysqlclient15: (mysql database client library), section libs, is optional. Version: 5.0.18-8.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 1310 kB, Installed size: 2584 kB
<gehel> mongo456a, can you change it to 777 to check ?
<gnomefreak> scenestar: if not set up properly it will
<mongo456a> gehel: alrady did
<NET||abuse> crimsun: ok, what deb do i need then?
* gnomefreak i have a side scroll wheel
<scenestar> i allready recondfigured xorg
<crimsun> NET||abuse: sudo aptitude install libmysqlclient15
<scenestar> i guess ill have to manually reset it to /dev/mouse
<NET||abuse> crimsun: wait, i had updates off, neveer mind... thanks for the help... sorry for missing that..
<NET||abuse> crimsun: ahh waiiitt.. libmysqlclient15 gives the necessary libraries for sure, but mys1ql-client is actually what i need.
<NET||abuse> urr... s/mys1ql-client/mysql-client/
<crimsun> NET||abuse: so install mysql-client-5.0
<NET||abuse> what??? weird, didn't come up in search for mysql,,, ahh bugger that.
<NET||abuse> sorry sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HymnToLife!*@*]  by Seveas
<hackeron> anyone had a fuzzy picture issue when using DVI with an nvidia 6800 and knows how to fix it?
<richard> hey anyone can help me.. i try to install kde but always ocur an error when try to dowload from this link ??????http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openexr/libopenexr-dev_1.2.2-3ubuntu1_i386.deb  please help me
<crimsun> richard: try another mirror first.
<scenestar> yeah
<mongo456a> gehel : any further ideas?
<scenestar> and be more specific
<scenestar> it makes no sense
<Kafnetti> Hello. I am having problems getting my other Ubuntu comp connected to the internet. The computer has about 5% chance to load the page each time I click refresh. I was thinking that it might be a problem with drivers (as it has diffrent kind of ethernet card than this one). How could I check this and how to get new drivers?
<gehel> mongo456a, could you try to set "log level" to something higher, restart samba, try again to create the dir and have a look at the logs ?
<scenestar> hackeron, properly configure X
<scenestar> Kafnetti, really simple
<mongo456a> gehel ok
<scenestar> goto about:config in mozilla
<hackeron> scenestar: meaning?
<scenestar> en set ipv6 disbale to true
<scenestar> hackeron, there is a lovely forum with instructions
<gehel> Kafnetti, what NIC do you have ?
<Kafnetti> scenestar, okay, I'll try that. Just a min
<hackeron> scenestar: where?
<scenestar> google.com
<richard> crimsun; i try wit http://co.archive...... but it fail too
<dutch> morning crimsun
<crimsun> dutch: 'morning
<scenestar> hallo man, alles goed?
<scenestar> :P
<dutch> crimsun, have a good weekend ?
<crimsun> richard: pastebin the entire error
<Troglodyt> richard try with ca. or uk. instead of us or co
<crimsun> dutch: not bad, yours?
<dutch> crimsun, not bad...
<dutch> crimsun, just got through putting down 40# of weed & seed..need a break :)
<scenestar> so, does anyone know when dpapper drake will come out with a stable release
<gnomefreak> scenestar: april 20th
<scenestar> got any details on laptop spport
* lilo goes off to the logs to respond to an abuse report
<lilo> Monday, 6 March 2006 at 12:57:31 PM UTC
<hackeron> scenestar: google is a forum? -- and I tried googling
<scenestar> ubuntuforums.com
<scenestar> or something
<Hobbsee> !forums
<mongo456a> gehel: nothing new, just "Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!"
<richard> crimsun: this is the pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9785
<gehel> mongo456a, looks bad ... no more idea, sorry for not being of great help ...
<gnomefreak> !forums
<rizwan> helo to everyone
<crimsun> richard: 403s? That's odd.
<Kafnetti> scenestar, what did you mean in going "about: config" in mozilla? Can't find such a thing in menus... Or if you meant to go to firefox help and search for ipv6, it found no results. :/
<scenestar> no
<mongo456a> gehel: thanks for trying...i've been really unimpressed with Ubuntu
<crimsun> richard: Did you try with archive.ubuntu.com?
<scenestar> Kafnetti: in the adress bar
<scenestar> type in "about:config"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b HymnToLife!*@*]  by Seveas
<scenestar> its a special config set
<gnomefreak> without the "
<scenestar> gnomefreak, he cant be THAT helpless
<mongo456a> i don't see the logic and being so unconventional with the distro...the sudo user thing is ridiculous
<scenestar> i do
<scenestar> it makes sense if you use mac
<gnomefreak> scenestar: i have seen some people that are
<jon_> mong456, If you don't like it, then set a root password and use that instead ;)
<jon_> mongo456*
<scenestar> gnomefreak, those people should be shot and be condemned to spyware hell for all eternity
<jon_> a
<mylo> anybody ever use mythtv on ubuntu ?
<scenestar> if you want a root password
<gnomefreak> have to remember people from windows dont know what "thismeans"
<scenestar> sudo passwd
<richard> crimsun: i only change my souce.list  as i tell you before co for us.. i'm new in linux. how can i do what you recommend me?
<crimsun> if you're so keen on being pendantic on why sudo by default is Oh So Annoying, then you have much larger issues than Ubuntu.
<heyjoe1> could anyone help me overcome a screen "out of range" error i get just after bootup when running breezy
<scenestar> richard, try the source o matic
<scenestar> heyjoe1, reconfigure x
<mongo456a> i know i can use a more traditional root password, but it's not just that
<heyjoe1> where do i type reconfigure x?
<heyjoe1> im a real newbie sorry
<scenestar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> heyjoe1: at a console (ctrl+alt+F1)
<heyjoe1> so i type ctrl alt f1
<mongo456a> for example, why hide the terminal in Applicaytions>Accesories?  it took me forever to find it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dyn-213-36-161-130.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by Seveas
<heyjoe1> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> richard: change it again, but this time remove us. or co.
<scenestar> yeah i kniow
<scenestar> ubuntu is starting to piss me off lately
<exono> Hello
<mongo456a> and the devs have no idea how many potential users they are losing with this sudo account thing
<jon_> heyjoel, no you hold down crtl + alt + f1
<heyjoe1> yeah
<heyjoe1> hold it down
<scenestar> ancient packages and no decent backports
<scenestar> its retarded
<heyjoe1> and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mongo456a> i agree scene
<heyjoe1> anything after that
<Seveas> mongo456a, scenestar, offtopic discussions elsewhere please
<audun> how do you return from console?
<scenestar> jawohl mein fuhrer
<Seveas> ranting about ubuntu is not helping in a support channel
<jon_> audun, ctrl alt f7
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=scenesta@*.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by Seveas
* scenestar was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<gnomefreak> alt ctrl f7
<mongo456a> what better place to talk about ubuntu that #ubuntu?
<gehel> the only thing that pisses me off with ubuntu is the beta version of OOo in breezy
<LinuxJones> lol
<liable> audun: alt+F7
<jon_> gehel, There's a way to fix that easily.
<crimsun> mongo456a: this is a support channel. Use #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> mongo456a, pointless rants about things that will not change are quite useless
<mongo456a> Seveas i don't mean to rant, i was wondering if there was logical reasons for these things
<Seveas> mongo456a, about sudo: most definitely, see the RootSudo wikipage
<toogreen> anyone here has experience with Intel 950 graphics accelerators?
<Seveas> mongo456a, the lack of backports: apparently noone from the community is interested in developing them
<gehel> jon_, what way ? just note that I am in rwanda with awfully bad internet connection and was planning of deploying a bunch of ubuntu with te free CDs ordered from the  net (great idea !)
<mongo456a> Seveas i own a company that puts together open source workstations and sells them nationwide, i get asked about ubunutu a lot so i decided to test it myself...i'm just looking for answers
<Seveas> mongo456a, I hope these 2 questions are answered now
<jon_> gehel, How bad is bad?  Because all it takes is adding a repo and sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<toogreen> I can't get my laptop's graphic or network cards to work normally under my new dual core laptop need help..!
<mylo> mongo456a, imo the sudo thing is a good thing
<Seveas> mylo, that's an endless debate, just like vim vs emacs
<mongo456a> Seveas: what's with the lack of updates through Synaptic?  is it just me or is there nothing available since the 5.10 release?
<gehel> jon_, forget about doing an apt-get upgrade from here ... you have for about 2 weeks ...
<mylo> Seveas, yeah
<Seveas> mongo456a, you need to enable -security and -updates repositories
<mongo456a> mylo: why is sudo better than a traditional root user account?
<Seveas> !tell mongo456a about repos
<mongo456a> Seveas: why wouldn't they be enabled by default?!
<Seveas> mongo456a, please see the RootSudo wikipage for a more complete discussion than what's possible on IRC
<Seveas> mongo456a, that's now considered a bug
<jon_> gehel, I'm sorry?  Do you mean your internet is slow and takes forever?
<fek> moin
<gehel> mongo456a, it alows you to get root only for the needed command, you dont keep a root shell open
<mylo> mongo456a, you can limit what users can do/execute , and have them logged if they are trying other undefined program.
<gehel> jon_, it's slow and awfully expensive ... I have to learn to work without internet again ...
<mylo> mongo456a, i'm off conversation with sudo thing
<Seveas> mongo456a, as of 6.04 - if an internet connection is detected by the installer those repositories are enabled
<mongo456a> gehel: but you can accomplish the same thing using other distros
<mongo456a> Seveas: that's a relief
<Seveas> mongo456a, indeed 
<gehel> jon_, add to that that most PCs dont even have an internet connection ...
<gehel> jon_, but I'm getting off topic here ...
<anakronisme> i miss my connection
<jon_> gehel, Yeah.  I don't know, perhaps you could get in contact with a dev and see if you could get those problems resolved before you get CDs shipped out?
<Fracture> hi.. is this the place for evolution support ?
<Sp00n> i need help with usb accessories workin in ubuntu
<gehel> jon_, I already have the CDs ... I'll wait for the next release and see if it is fixed ...
<Seveas> Fracture, this is the place for Ubuntu support ;)
<jon_> gehel, Should be.
<Kafnetti> So... I am having a problem with my internet connection on another comp and thought it might have to do with drivers. I asked how to check it and how to get new drivers and was told to disable ipv6 in about:config in mozilla. But what to do next
<sugoruyo> ok here's the deal: i have a p4 machine to install ubuntu on. it won't install from an optical drive though so i need to do an install through the net. problem is inet connection is slow like hell. so i want to know (A) can i use the dvd i have to create some sort of file system structure and put on an ftp server to install from lan? (B) if A is impossible is it possible to download a tree from the  net to place on the ftp server? there's
<sugoruyo> is a mac mini available for the role of ftp server
<Zeep> Fracture: More specific problems are discussed in the gnome-list, I guess *g*
<newbiefewer> thx and byby
<gehel> mongo456a, and you can do the same as other distro with ubuntu ... or am I missing soomething ?
<Fracture> Seveas: yeah, I know that ;) the evolution Helo / Get online Help page directed me here ;)
<mongo456a> Seveas: i found 5.10 very easy to install but too simplistic by default...however it is a solid distro, i cannot argue that - i will say that it still has a way to go before it reaches a point where i can distribute it to clients...i don't even know how i would approach the sudo user setup...it's disheartening when i have to search deep into Ubuntu docs to fully understand the sudo account functionality, and even there it isn't explained in depth or in
<mongo456a> laymans terms
<Seveas> sugoruyo, wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/NetInstall (iirc)
<gnomefreak> mongo456a: simplistic to you i have seen others have issues with it
<ompaul> gehel, mongo456a please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic (/join #ubuntu-offtopic) it is not here for here a help channel with 500+  in it
<mongo456a> gehel: well in most distros you just enter the "su" command to log in as root or whatever and work that way...just like the "sudo" in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> were back up to 500 :)
<Seveas> mongo456a, it's quite easy, all menu entries and gui things already use sudo and (this is real evil but demanded by users) bash will display a notice about sudo on first start of the shell
<gehel> ompaul, rgr
<gnomefreak> Seveas: does breezy do that too?
<mongo456a> it iddn't for me
<sugoruyo> Seveas, it's empty
<Seveas> mongo456a, I usually explain sudo as "To make sure you know what you're doing and to notify you that you are doing serious system administration, we now ask you for your password again"
<sugoruyo> wiki says it's non existent
<gehel> 5 hours to download scanner drivers ... I hate HP ! bye all and have a good day !
<Seveas> mongo456a, and the shell notice thing is new in 6.04/dapper
<Seveas> gnomefreak, yeah, only about 150 more to go before the channel is fully back
<mongo456a> Seveas: you obviously love ubuntu and know what you're talking about, and believe me i'm not here to rant or cause people headaches, i just wanted some answers and was hoping that i was missing something.  now that i see that it's just how ubuntu works i can make a better informed decision, so i thank you all for your answers
<ompaul> 512 we were on 687 when it went iirc
<Seveas> mongo456a, glad I could help 
<cwillu> mongo456a; ftr, osx uses sudo as well (doesn't it?) :)
<Seveas> (and I indeed love Ubuntu but welcome criticism)
<Seveas> cwillu, indeed
<Seveas> cwillu, but in macworld all is gui so you hardly notice
<Seveas> ideally, the same would be the case for Ubuntu on the desktop
<mongo456a> cwillu: osx is not something i would reference :)
<cwillu> I think we've found the communication problem :p
<jon_> Seveas, ;) "ideally" Keyword there.
<mylo> mongo456a, is your future customer a power user ?
<Seveas> jon_, there's lots of work being done about it right now, gnome/kde development is going quite fast
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<mongo456a> mylo: my clients are all over the spectrum, from novice to power user...the novices however are novices to linux, not PCs
<jon_> Seveas, But when I have to restart X in a terminal because it's taking up 60% of the processor... ;) It's not ready.
<Seveas> mongo456a, same here - but they all like Ubuntu. Even with sudo ;)
<ompaul> mongo456a, please take the conversation to the other channel I will even join in, really this is distracting from the function of this channel
<jon_> As much as I love linux
* ompaul prods Seveas with a stick
<Seveas> ompaul, I disagree
* Seveas prods back :
<sugoruyo> anyone?
<mylo> i'm joining anywhere this conversation goes
* Fracture is enjoying listening to this conversation
<ompaul> mylo, you can be in more than one channel at at time
<ompaul> s/at at/a :)
<mylo> ompaul, yeah, :)
<mongo456a> ompaul: no one is here for support atm :)
<mylo> mongo456a, let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
* ompaul watches both
<phisrow> Good morning. Anybody mind helping me out with an X problem?
<valzaq> hello everybody i have a problem instaling a new netcard when it boots it says something like cannot allocate first something on pci device
<richard> crimsun: ocur the same error...
<ompaul> mongo456a, sugoruyo has something going on :)
<mongo456a> ok i'm going there
<GTX> Guys how do I extract an .rar file in  cmd line
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> methinks rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<crimsun> rar e foo.rar
<Fracture> I have a problem with Evolution.  When I create a html signiture, it works fine until I restart evolution.  Then it starts displaying the HTML source instead, even if I go to edit it.
<renewip> Im being in a KDE session. How to start a new console session?
<renewip> which command?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; you can't install from dvd or cd?
!lilo:*! DLINE recycle in process, you may see a few annoyance bots come back on a temporary basis. Apologies for the inconvenience and it shouldn't last long. Thanks.
<ompaul> sugoruyo,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrandonJasper has something on it
<sohmc> I accidently deleted a directory: /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/  how do I replace it?
<Seveas> sohmc, sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/
<nicetip> hi, every body.
<sugoruyo> ompaul, no i cant
<sugoruyo> some bios settings freeze the POST
<phisrow> Hello nicetip.
<nicetip> : D
<sugoruyo> some others cause ubuntu installer to fail asking for the disc to be inserted as it cant mount it
<sohmc> Seveas:: hmm...didn't work...apt-get is still complaining
<sugoruyo> some others go past this point
<ompaul> sugoruyo, you are using the PPC version of the disk?
<valzaq>  hello everybody i have a problem instaling a new netcard when it boots it says something like cannot allocate the pci device
<sohmc> Seveas:: nevermind
<sugoruyo> where the "installing base system" stops saying it couldn't transfer to disk the initrd image
<sugoruyo> of course not
<sugoruyo> it wouldn't linux-686 and linux-image-686-2.9.10-9 or sth like that on it, would it?
<sugoruyo> i don't think i've confused my discs :P
<sugoruyo> i'd encountered this some time ago
<richard> richard crimsun: ocur the same error... i can't install kde
<sugoruyo> but it was resolved
<sugoruyo> using bios settings
<sugoruyo> which now dont work
<cwillu> sugoruyo; I don't suppose a live cd works does it?
<sugoruyo> no
<sugoruyo> all live cd's
<sugoruyo> except fox desktop
<sugoruyo> (fc4-based)
<Ng> !tell sugoruyo about enter
<Absenth> is anyone here aware of a how-to for installing/configuring postfix on breezy?
<sugoruyo> freeze while doing sth to the IRQs
<Seveas> !help
<Seveas> @help
<Ubugtu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<liable> @hi
<sugoruyo> Ng, lol
<liable> is that a bot?
<belou> damn it i am on a dell 380, is there a special way to have nvidia driver working?
<ompaul> liable, yes
<Ng> !tell belou about nvidia
<liable> ok
<sugoruyo> so anyone have any ideas?
<sugoruyo> or should i give up on the idea of linux on my pc
<liable> why does it have ops?
<sugoruyo> no distro finishes the install and no live cd finishes loading
<phisrow> What manner of machine do you have?
* cwillu wishes irc supported threading
<cwillu> sugoruyo; have you tried the usual kernel switches?
<cwillu> noapic, etc?
<liable> oh, its like debhelper?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, no
<cwillu> no, haven't, no inapplicable, no didn't work?
<sugoruyo> cwillu,
<jon_> sugoruyo, On my older computer, I *have* to boot with noapic
<richard> how can i install kde.. i have problems?
<johndarkhorse> richard: are you trying "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ?
<sugoruyo> jon_, what does that do? my problem seems to be the inability to read from dvd or write to sata disk
<Absenth> sugoruyo, I was previously able to install linux (various flavors) on my laptop.  Recently this has stopped working.  Removing one of my two memory modules seems to have resolved this.  (leading me to believe I have bad ram :)
<sugoruyo> i have tried even using another cpu
<Absenth> sugoruyo, now, if it hasn't ever worked.  Some of the kernel switches at boot are more likely.
<jon_> Ah
<sugoruyo> as long as i use my current mobo
<sugoruyo> it wont work
<richard> johndarkhorse: yes i try but ocur this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9785
<sugoruyo> Absenth, well it has worked before
<phisrow> Sugoruyo, your BIOS is fully updated, right? Your problem sounds like some flavour of BIOS glitch.
<sugoruyo> and it did so without switches
<sugoruyo> phisrow, unfortunately the BIOS is fully updated
<sugoruyo> and cant be downgraded
<sugoruyo> in case the glitch is in the new version
<phisrow> Hmm.
<liable> cant downgrade the biosZ?
<sugoruyo> i already know its a bios problem
<sugoruyo> liable, nope
<liable> that sucks
<sugoruyo> it's supposedly possible but when i tried it failed always
<sugoruyo> liable, big time
<ITS_FOR_REAL> sugoruyo, not a fun way to solve it but email the manufacture of mobo? :/
<sugoruyo> anyway i was thinking about using the dvd i have and my mini to set it up as an ftp and install from the lan
<sugoruyo> they say it works just fine... in bad english
<anildigital> hey what will happen, if I make bad chats in this channel
<anakronisme> anil: you will spontaneously combust
<sugoruyo> no way to find a way through them... i was hoping to install today and get on with it
<ITS_FOR_REAL> sugoruyo, :(
<sugoruyo> i had no problems whatsoever after the install last time it worked
<sugoruyo> just installing is a total pain in the @$$
<cwillu> sugoruyo; just for the hell of it, you might want to try noapic;  failing that, I think the ftp should work, just google for an example of ftp in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> I don't know the syntax offhand
<richard> johndarkhorse: yes i try but ocur this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9785
<Zoroaster> what is a good newsreader for gnome?
<loner> hi
<loner>     
<johndarkhorse> Zoroaster: pan for usenet
<sugoruyo> the problem is how to setup the ftp on my lan using my ubuntu install dvb
<sugoruyo> dvd*
<johndarkhorse> richard: we are addressing that issue now. thank you for bringing it to our attention.
<Seveas> richard, can you please try again
<Frogzoo> question - can winpcap run under wine? I have l0phtcrack nicely installed, but it doesn't display a network card to snoop - what gives?
<elro> I'm using dapper on a laptop, and I'm getting a 'Battry Charged' notification every minute or so. any idea how to switch it off?
<cppnewbie> hey again, how can i c how much free space ive got in a certain disk?
<gnomefreak> elro: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: df
<frank_> real basic question here, how do i access the command line
<exono> hello
<exono> Someone can help ?
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: applications>accesories>terminal
<liable> heyjoe1: you open an xterm. the little picture of a monitor
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cppnewbie> !lhelpme
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cppnewbie
<exono> ok
<exono> :)
<cppnewbie> whoops
<Frogzoo> frank_ app -> accessories -> terminal
<heyjoe1> where is the little picture of the monitor?
<cppnewbie> seems i put something extra :D
<richard> johndarkhorse, Seveas: ok i will try again
<gnomefreak> ty Frogzoo  damn auto complete
<heyjoe1> the one under system tools?
<cppnewbie> guys, whats edubuntu? :S for example what de does edubuntu use and why is it called like that??
<gnomefreak> edubuntu is based more for educations uses
<gnomefreak> educational uses*
<Frogzoo> !edubuntu
<ubotu> [edubuntu]  an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<Jarigo> Anybody here got counter-strike source working with ubuntu?
<heyjoe1> thank you frogzoo
<Zoroaster> what is a good newsreader for Ubuntu?
<cppnewbie> what de does edubuntu use? or its all in the site? :S
<sugoruyo> how do i disable apic?
<exono> i installed xnetcardconfig, but the network did not started on boot.
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: it uses edubuntu de
<usr> I am copying .rar files from a CD rom to a folder on my desktop and the icons have a small lock icon on them, why is that and how can I remove it.
<cppnewbie> so its a totally different one? not related to ubuntu and kubuntu? :S
<Jarigo> how do i install my wireless networkcard?
<gnomefreak> go to the sites listed above for more details
<Jarigo> brb sec.
<richard> Seveas, johndarkhorse: no sorry but ocur the same error.
<heyjoe1> how can i play mp3s and other useful files not offered on linux?
<heyjoe1> is there a simple command i can type
<usr> can some please help me ?"
<heyjoe1> i tried sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<dradul> Zoroaster,  it depends a lot on your needs and tastes. If you are used to Forte Agent in MS Windows, Pan is a good replacement. Else there are others: Evolution, Mozilla Thunderbird, slrn and a few others.
<anildigital> How to see linux drives usin windows
<anildigital> please tell
<ompaul> !tell anildigital about ntfs
<Seveas> richard, are you trying apt-get update from the same computer as where your IRC client is on?
<henna> stupid question, but how much space does ubuntu need on my harddrive?
<henna> (excluding /home)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i dont think thats gonna help him :(
<gnomefreak> hes doing reverse
<Seveas> richard, and are you using a web proxy?
<Frogzoo> heyjoe1: aplay will do it from the command line - amarok is pretty good though
<richard> Seveas: yes, i'm trying from the same computer, i use a lan
<AMDXP> hi there
<Frogzoo> anildigital: install samba
<Seveas> richard, the server works fine for me, perhaps you are using a proxy?
<engla> I noticed my computer is running slow.. it seems Xorg is grabbing 513M resident memory right now..!! (I have 768M physical) What to do?
<Seveas> richard, what do you see if you go to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openexr/ in your web browser?
<engla> Could it be the cairo-clock that does it?
<Frogzoo> engla: upgrade your xserver probly
<engla> Frogzoo: upgrade to what?
<heyjoe1> how can i play mp3s and other useful files not offered on linux? is there a simple command i can type. i tried sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad which is on the ubuntu site but it didnt work.
<Zoroaster> dradul, I use Outlook Express in windows for news, and I use newsgroups alot
<Frogzoo> engla: what's top say? is it the xserver, or an app?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell heyjoe1 about mp3
<engla> it doesn't normally do this, never went above 250M before
<engla> Frogzoo: it's X
<richard> Seveas: denied acces
<Frogzoo> engla: well updating xserver to latest never hurts
<dradul> Zoroaster, then I'd suggest Pan, or Sylpheed-claws
<Frogzoo> engla: what's your vid card?
<engla> Frogzoo: I could try.. it's built from CVS now (co in january)
<txwikinger2> !tell txwikinger2 about upgrade ubuntu
<engla> Frogzoo: ati radeon 9200 Mobility, r200_dri driver
<Frogzoo> engla: probly no need to compile - just enable the seveas repo & install fglrx
<Seveas> richard, can you make a screenshot of your webbrowser as you are on that page and put it on the pastebin
<dradul> Zoroaster, although MozTb has a more similar model to MS-OE, the latter newsreading model is, IMO, a nuisance to say it mildly. (I use slrn, but that may not by your cup of tea ;-))
<engla> Frogzoo: nope, on ppc nothing is simple. Compiling again should work
<Frogzoo> engla: ah
<C-O-L-T> Hello I have got a problem! My sound card was just working ok but two days ago does not work. I checked first my hard things but under windows my soundcard works
<C-O-L-T> opinion?
<Rubin> probably a conflict between the esound system, and direct access
<engla> I'll kill and restart X for now atleast...
<Rubin> configure all your applications to play sounds using esound instead of direct
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: how to do that
<C-O-L-T> ?
<rcaskey_> does anyone have a suggestion on a good rss monitor that pops up notifications when sites are updated and lets you click to view the parent web page?
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: depends what application.
<sugoruyo> please can someone help? i need to get linux up running yesterday and i cant get past half the install, no one have any ideas as to how i can resolve this??
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: I have no sound
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: at all
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: in what program?
<richard> Seveas: this is the screnshot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9787
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: in every program. For example when I start ubuntu I can not hear the intromusic
<cppnewbie> Rubin: i think he means no sound. nothing nowhere.
<Rubin> c
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: hmm.
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: is the sound system enabled? volume up? etc?
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: but a few days ago everything was fine
<engla> Frogzoo: after restarting X, it now uses 26M resident :-)
<Seveas> richard, that's an error with your proxy server - not an Ubuntu error
<Frogzoo> does wine support a network adapter I can snoop (eg. l0phtcrack) ? I have winpcap installed, but there's no adapter visible...
<hikenboot> sudo hdparm  -d1 -c1 -u1 /dev/hda   -----gives me --------------HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted------any ideas?
<Frogzoo> engla: until it falls over next time :)
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: in rythmbox everything is ok\
<hikenboot> when its trying to set using_dma to true
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: what output method is rythmbox configured to use?
<engla> Frogzoo: I suspect a certain eye-candy app. So I'll investigate it
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: ok now it works, how stupid I am
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: hehe as long as you got it :)
<cppnewbie> lol....
<Frogzoo> hikenboot: try just 'sudo hdparm  -d1  /dev/hda '
<richard> Seveas: ok i will try to contact the administrator.. Thanks for your help
<aureus> hi
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: Guess I have tried everything, looking for new hardware, everything, except this small thing
<aureus> i thought about replacing my bmp with bmpx, is there any repo for it? or must i compile it myself?
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: sound can be tricky, dont be hard on yourself
<hikenboot> I have a nvidia chipset on an abit nf7-s2g   ---sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda gives HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted.....I compiled my own kernel and i think I enabled the nvidia chipset where it had to be
<sugoruyo> it says it fails to put the initrd-tools into the target, then gives the absolute path to a non-existent log file...
<Rubin> hikenboot: try it with sudo
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: hehe :))) It is ok now
<aureus> Rubin, he did with sudo :P
<hikenboot> I did try it with sudo
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: I have  another problem
<belou> where can i find the kernel-tree for 2.6.12 kernel?
<aureus> belou, kernel.org
<hikenboot> its looking for somthing in the kernel which I am not sure what it is
<Frogzoo> hikenboot: did you enable DMA in the kernel?
<aureus> belou, or what do you mean? it's still available there
<hikenboot> I think so I am almost positive i did
<belou> aureus, it is not on synaptic
<aureus> nobody knowing if there is a repo for bmpx?
<Frogzoo> hikenboot: it's very very odd for 'hdparm -d1' to barf on any disk in the last 5 years...
<dradul> hikenboot, it may very well be that the board drivers are not loaded. You can figure it out by examinig the output of "dmesg | less". You may need to recompile your kernel.
<aureus> belou, ahh i thought you wanted to compile the kernel.
<belou> i need to compile my nvidis driver
<Seveas> aureus, linux-source-2.6.12
<aureus> sad... i'll use bmp
<belou> nvidia
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: I have both KDE and GNOME but how can I change my KDE start-up screen to GNOME one
<C-O-L-T> ?
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: do you understand me
<hikenboot> where do i find out what board driver it needs ...maybe the one i am using isnt the proper one
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: by startup screen, you mean the login?
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: that is the point, yes
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: gdm is gnomes, kdm is kde's, so install one and uninstall the other
<dradul> hikenboot. type "lsmod | less", or did you compile the nvidia drivers statically
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: where to change those things
<C-O-L-T> ?
<S0me1> hi guys ;p
<Rubin> C-O-L-T: system -> administration -> synaptec pacage manager
<hikenboot> no they were compiled as modules...but i cant be sure I compiled every one of them in the right place is the problem there spread out all over the kernel config and I dont know where there is a list of this kernel parameters for my nf7-s2g abit motherboard
<cppnewbie> how can i take a screen of my whole desktop? :S
<cppnewbie> *screenshot
<C-O-L-T> Rubin: thanks I wil try it soon
<AMDXP> ccpnewbie you can use gimp to do it
<gnomefreak> cppnewbie: system>screenshot :)
<Fracture> cppnewbie: hit print screen
<cppnewbie> and on kde? :S
<hikenboot> ah wait this might be a clue from dmesg .....NFORCE2-U400R: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)....is that mean its not enabled in the bios?
<gnomefreak> right click on kde i think
<Morfosomo> cppnewbie, with the keyboard, press print screen, also from the launcher go system->take snapshot
<gnomefreak> its been a while
<dradul> hikenboot, I suggest that you recompile the kernel using an ubuntu config as template, adding the extra things you me need (when doing make oldconfig) and using kernel-package to be able to create an installable deb with initrd support.
<cppnewbie> print screen didnt work for me. dunno y
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: press the magic 'print' button
<Fracture> or ALT-PrintScreen to capture the current window
<munzir> Hi, I am reading on http://www.zend.com/products/zend_optimizer/general_faq that php should be compiled without debug support (the default configration of the standard PHP package). You can test if your PHP is non-debug by viewing the output of phpinfo() function. What shall I look for in phpinfo output? Build Debug? or report_zend_debug? or what?
<dradul> hikenboot, that should help a lot with hardware detection at boot up time.
<heyjoe1> hello, when attempting to use the oft recommended sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins to enable mp3s on ubuntu, i get an error message saying E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<heyjoe1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<heyjoe1>  any ideas on how to enable mp3s or fix this problem?
<hikenboot> except ubuntu right now doesnt have a xen kernel which is the whole purpose of this mess
<Seveas> heyjoe1, close synaptic
<Morfosomo> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> ot gnome-app-install or any other package manager
<mivecz> DOes  anyone to help me install  e17 in  dapper drake
<Seveas> !e
<heyjoe1> i typed what it said in the ubotu recommended link
<sugoruyo> i think you folks could at least say you cant/wont help me or sth...
<gnomefreak> mivecz: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper related questions
<heyjoe1> what is synaptic
<dradul> hikenboot, but do start by creating the config template based on an ubuntu kernel. When you use "make oldconfig" you'll be prompted to set up the extra configuration settings after you patch the sources.
<Morfosomo> sugoruyo, i didint read your question,. please dont whipp me :)
<gnomefreak> heyjoe1: graphical package manager
<S0me1> heyjoe1, it's to mange software
<hikenboot> ah so copy the .config file to the xen kernel build structure?
<S0me1> hi gnomefreak ;p
<heyjoe1> i dont think i have it open
<gnomefreak> heyjoe1: do you have updates running
<S0me1> how are you man
<gnomefreak> hi S0me1
<gnomefreak> im ok and you?
<dradul> hikenboot, yeah!
<sugoruyo> yeah well i've been asking for ages and haven't gotten a |dunno|
<S0me1> not bad
<hikenboot> I didnt know you could do that!
<ux> hi2all
<heyjoe1> i dont think so
<munzir> heyjoe1: then reboot your pc and the first thing you do is to run apt-get install ...
<hikenboot> is there directions on it somewhere?
<sugoruyo> it says it fails to put the initrd-tools into the target, then gives the absolute path to a non-existent log file...
<dradul> hikenboot, ;-D
<sugoruyo> when installing
<heyjoe1> ok
<munzir> Seveas: isn't this a good solution that I gave to heyjoe1? ;)
<hikenboot> or is it litterally as simple as copying the config and overwritting the original and the sudo make menuconfig oldconfig ?
<fletch33> morning all :) anyone tell me how to turn off one pareticular upgrade alert in synaptic? i dont want to be reminded to upgrade this particular file becuase i like it the way it is.  thanks
<hikenboot> also does it have to be the same kernel version...subversion?
<heyjoe1> i was just on asking about mp3s and was told to restart and type something in the command line. i forgot what it was?
<cwillu> fletch33; looking at force/pinning
<Morg> Anyone know what package I should install to get gmake?
<Lab0rized> Hello, anyone there know the site www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<belou> rhaaa is there someone having nvidia quadro on 2.6.12-10 kernel?
<cwillu> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<cwillu> ya, we know about it :)
<fletch33> cwillu,  ? you lost me
<cwillu> in synaptic, there's a thing to force a package to stay with a certain major version, or an exact version
<dradul> hikenboot, copy the config from your workin kernel in boot and start from there; there is no need that the running kernel and the one you wnt to compile be the same versio, as you are using the config merely as a starting point and the kernel configuration scripts are smart enough to figure out the differences..You can setup versions for the deb package using make-kpkg.
<Lab0rized> thanks ubotu. Because i tried their guide to add extra repositories and they where down i think :)
<fletch33> cwillu,  k thanks i will look into it
<heyjoe1> sorry to ask again, but how can i make ubuntu play mp3s. it wasn't working before when i followed the link
<cwillu> fletch33; package -> lock version maybe
<dradul> heyjoel, install gstreamer0.8-mad if using Breezy.
<fletch33> cwillu,  going there now
<hikenboot> no kidding ...wow....thats great thanks!
<heyjoe1> i tried that and it said install: too few arguments
<heyjoe1> Try `install --help' for more information.
<heyjoe1> frank@ubuntu:~$
<port7> just wanna say Xgl is damn cool
<port7> not sure what use it is, but damn cool!
<dradul> hikenboot, ;-)
<Morg> Anyone know how to install gmake in Ubuntu?
<fletch33> cwillu,  well i locked it so we will see what happens. thnkas
<cwillu> port7, you've just volunteered to help me get it working in #ubuntu+1 :p
<port7> heh
<cwillu> fletch33; lol, hope so;  everything should be using the same settings, so it should apply to the update manager too
<Frogzoo> !buildessential
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<port7> cwillu: i just followed the instructions on the forum pretty much
<Frogzoo> !build-essential
<ubotu> it has been said that build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<dradul> heyjoel, use synaptic, or "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<Frogzoo> Morg: install pkg 'build-essential'
<Morg> Frogzoo: It's not in build-essential, if that's for me.
<dradul> heyjoel, you need to enable the Universe reposotories (and the Multiverse asz well to be in the safe side".
<Frogzoo> no? hmmm...
<S0me1> heyjoe1, try sudo apt-setup
<zeitfalle> apt-get install make
<hikenboot> dradul: it looks like the configs are called config-2.6.12-9-386....is that the right file...I simply rename it to .config?
<heyjoe1> dradul, when i tried that it said E: Type 'Major' is not known on line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<heyjoe1> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Morg> zeitfalle: make does not install gmake
<dradul> hikenboot, just type make oldconfig, or make menuconfig, the configurationscripts will pick up the configuration file of the running server.
<zeitfalle> Ok, it does on my debian box
<zeitfalle> Sorry can't help then
<heyjoe1> somel, when i tried your advice it asked for a cd rom
<heyjoe1> how do i use synaptic to get what i want?
<hikenboot> ah...the light turns on so thats what make oldconfig does...I miss understood...wow this has been really great thanks a lot!
<nelson_> hola
<S0me1> heyjoe1, you must put source for APT fisrt
<dradul> heyjoel, that's very strange. Did you edit sources.list by hand?
<cwillu> heyjoel; were you connected to the internet when you install ubuntu?
<S0me1> heyjoe1, by sudo apt-setup  you will setup apt source but choose HTTP not CD
<Frogzoo> Morg: guess pkg 'make' will do it
<heyjoe1> i didnt install ubuntu myself
<Morg> Frogzoo: It's already installed
<heyjoe1> i edited something by hand
<heyjoe1> i had to delete #s from some file
<cwillu> heyjoel, check /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure it's got http sources listed
<cwillu> and probably remove the cdrom sources (put a # before them to disable)
<nickrud> heyjoe1: you removed too many ## ;)
<Frogzoo> Morg: so what's the problem?
<Jubei> hi guys. I'm having a bit of trouble with my monitor. X11 doesn't seem to respond to the modes I've listed in xorg.conf, any ideas why?
<heyjoe1> permission denied
<heyjoe1> what can i do for removing too many ##s
<Morg> Frogzoo: Someone's telling me to use 'gmake' instead of 'make'. Are they full of it?
<davalex> Is there made any iso images for drapy draker?
<Frogzoo> make --version
<Frogzoo> GNU Make 3.80
<sugoruyo> is there anyone who knows if it can be done? is anyone reading this and my previous msgs? cant someone respond? am i forced to live without linux or go buy a new pc? ffs is linux any different or jsut a harder to use widows clone?
<cwillu> heyjoel;  gotta open it via sudo;  be careful, you can break things
<Frogzoo> Morg: as always, it depends - but the stock make is gnu
<cwillu> "terminal|sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nickrud> heyjoe1: if you could paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, I'll take a look; use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> ah, I always forget about gksudo :)
<elkbuntu> sugoruyo, calm down will you. there's more than just you in the channel needing help
<Frogzoo> Morg: you might also need pkg 'makedepend'
<nickrud> I still have some bumps from the masters reminding me
<tushkee> heyjoe1: do type: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<sugoruyo> i been in here four hours
<heyjoe1> frank@ubuntu:~$ /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<heyjoe1> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<heyjoe1> frank@ubuntu:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<heyjoe1> (gedit:8578): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<heyjoe1> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<sugoruyo> with a very specific question
<tushkee> heyjoe1: then do: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sugoruyo> i have an urgent problem
<tushkee> heyjoe1: that will let you edit it
<cwillu> sugoruyo; there are companies that will sell you personal expert support :)
<heyjoe1> its not letting me by the looks of things
<elkbuntu> sugoruyo, you've just come in on the back of a quiet time when it's mostly people with their own problems talking
<tushkee> try sudo instead of gksudo
<sugoruyo> and noone is even responding beyond update your bios, use the disc for your arch and read non-existent wiki pages
<S0me1> heyjoe1, sudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> sugoruyo; I think there are guide that you might be able to find on google to create a local deb repository
<sugoruyo> on mac os x?
<sugoruyo> or windows?
<Frogzoo> for anyone interested - apparently nic snooping is beyond wine - so that fixes my problem :)
<sugoruyo> i dont have second linux machine
<cwillu> the archives don't care about platform
<heyjoe1> nothings happening
<S0me1> heyjoe1, when you put sudo before any command in ubuntu tha's mean you are have root
<sugoruyo> that's what i'm talking about all this time
<S0me1> root=admin
<heyjoe1> ok lets start from the top
<tushkee> nothing happens when you "sudo gedit" a file?
<heyjoe1> i might be a little confused
<tushkee> not even an error?
<nickrud> heyjoe1: open your browser to paste.ubuntu-nl.org 
<cwillu> sugoruyo; if you can get an ftp or http server running, all that matters is that the right files are in the right folders, and that you point the installer to the right url :p
<sugoruyo> ok
<sugoruyo> step 1: what files should be where?
<sugoruyo> step 2: how do i point the installer to the right url?
<heyjoe1> ok i did the gedit thing
<heyjoe1> and now a new window has opened up
<S0me1> heyjoe1, cool :p
<heyjoe1> would u like me to copy whats inside
<sugoruyo> so far i've not received a single hint as to whether it is possible, only a link to wiki page that asks me to create it
<sugoruyo> that's why im pissed
<tushkee> yeah edit that
<davalex> Anyonw?
<tushkee> i hope you did backup your sources.list first
<sugoruyo> cause basically i need this done yesterday
<nickrud> heyjoe1: yes, paste that on the paste site
<heyjoe1> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<cwillu> sugoruyo; dumb question (bear with me);  do you know where the registry is stored on windows?
<heyjoe1> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<heyjoe1> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<heyjoe1>  Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<heyjoe1>  distribution.
<heyjoe1> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<sugoruyo> sorry for being mean
<heyjoe1> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<heyjoe1>  Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<heyjoe1> repository.
<heyjoe1> N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<cppnewbie> heyjoe1 wait
<heyjoe1> team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<tushkee> LOL
<heyjoe1>  your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<nickrud> too late
<dradul> heyjoel, you can create a new sources.list that includes all the known good repositories by using the tool at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<heyjoe1>  universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<sugoruyo> nope
<heyjoe1> team.
<cppnewbie> cough cough
<cwillu> heyjoel, stop
<heyjoe1> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<heyjoe1>  deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<heyjoe1>  Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<cwillu> please!
<heyjoe1> repository.
<heyjoe1> N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<heyjoe1>  extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<heyjoe1>  newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<heyjoe1>  Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<heyjoe1>  or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<cppnewbie> HEYJOE1 STOP PASTIIIIIIIIIING
<engla> hehe
<nickrud> he pasted it all;
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<cwillu> :(
<elkbuntu> sugoruyo, try the search results here, they will help http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=setting+up+local+debian+repository&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<johndarkhorse> cppnewbie: once the paste starts, it can't be stopped.
<tushkee> it's a buffer pasting i guess, so no stopping heheh
<cppnewbie> seems so
<sambagirl> take a look at this idiot he HAS to be a windows user :D  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/77547/bonfire_blowup/
<nickrud> well, we know what his problem is, anyway
<johndarkhorse> sambagirl: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<GTX> Where can I get something to par broken files
<jose__> what is the simplest method to go about finding a fixed point on a continuous function?
<elkbuntu> hmm i'm missing the codec for the media on that page it seems...
<XVampireX> Can't wait for Ubuntu to arrive... My CDR's are either broken or unplugged :P
<cwillu> sugoruyo; just trying to figure out how much I can assume you know
<jose__> sorry, wrong channel
<GTX> !info par
<liable> sugoruyo: yes, it is possible. let me see if i can try and find a link
<XVampireX> Do you like penguins?
<GTX> How do I use pars to fix broken files
<ubotu> par: (Paragraph reformatter), section universe/text, is optional. Version: 1.51-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<sugoruyo> cwillu, so what does that say about me?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i'm not really interested in how windows works internally
<concept10> when I add info to /etc/hosts, do I have to reload something in order for the added hosts to become recognized?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i basically need linux to be up and running and updated by friday
* cwillu thinks he just made an ass of himself
<XVampireX> Are there no social conversations in this channel?
<cwillu> xvlun; basically no :p
<GTX> !info par2
<cwillu> bah
<ubotu> par2: (Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.4-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 115 kB, Installed size: 368 kB
<cwillu> xvamp; not really :p
<XVampireX> cwillu: Need to open up a social channel for ubuntu then
<concept10> XVampireX, why would someone want to have a social conversation
<cwillu> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> XVampireX: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwillu> sugoruyo; did you see the google link?
<XVampireX> Because it's cool
<cwillu> I don't know that it's got a link for you, but that's basically what you're looking for
<johndarkhorse> XVampireX: you can be cool in #ubuntu-offtopic
<S0me1> GTX, run synaptix > edit > fix
<elkbuntu> cwillu, i think he just ignored my assistance
<cppnewbie> how can someone use proxies on linux? :S
<nickrud> concept10: no, you don't
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i'm checkin out the repo howto
<cwillu> elkbuntu; or he just saw it (it was right before that paste dump) and is looking at it :)
<sugoruyo> from debian.org
<cwillu> k
<heyjoe2> ok, im very sorry for pasting into the channel
<nickrud> heyjoe2: , live and learn 
<heyjoe2> i didnt know where to paste
<concept10> nickrud, thanks
<cwillu> no worries, we may even forget about the incident in a year or two
<heyjoe2> ok, so where should i paste my sources.list?
<aboyousif> hello , what is the root pasword for ubuntu :)
<XVampireX> Even though I respect that there is a social channel but it doesn't seem that social, since no one is talking. LOL!
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<cwillu> sugoruyo; it should basically be a matter of copying the data off the cd into appropriately named folders
<Mandible> root password is the same as the first user you made
<dradul> heyjoe2, you can create a new sources.list that includes all the known good repositories by using the tool at http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cwillu> sugoruyo; might be able to get an idea of what it should look like if you put one of the deb source http:// lines into your browser
<S0me1> brb
<aboyousif> Mandible, thanks alot
<nickrud> heyjoe2: but, we saw them already. You need to rebuild them. The simplest way is to simply replace them with the ones inhttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and go from there
<belou> is someone has compiled nvidia driver with 2.6.12-10 kernel?
<gnomefreak> what would e17 show up as in syanptic?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: once you've done that, remove the # from lines 19 & 20, and add the word multiverse at the ends of lines 19 & 20
<cwillu> gnomefreak; I just looked up wm I think
<cwillu> ewm?
<heyjoe2> ok i went to that website the source o matic one
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<heyjoe2> and i followed the instructions and i got a bunch of information
<heyjoe2> what do i do with it
<XVampireX> Hey, it's kinda off-topic but I found this website on DIGG: http://euronode.com
<heyjoe2> ok just read nickrud
<heyjoe2> theres no # on lines 19 and 20
<heyjoe2> and multiverse is already there
<Frogzoo> !e17
<Frogzoo> nooooo......
<heyjoe2> should i just copy that into my sources.list file and save it?
<gnomefreak> the bot might not know it
<nickrud> heyjoe2: yeah, so they are. Not quite official, actually better.
<nickrud> heyjoe2: yes
<Frogzoo> root_: irc under root is an extremely bad idea...
<heyjoe2> ok
<heyjoe2> so just to confirm
<heyjoe2> im deleting all the other information and pasting the info from the website
<heyjoe2> then saving?
<cppnewbie> how can someone use proxies on ubuntu :D ? :S
<nickrud> heyjoe2: yes
<heyjoe2> thank you so much
<Frogzoo> cppnewbie: you configure the proxy in the app, yes?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: you gotta have good sources ;)
<cppnewbie> i dunno
<heyjoe2> now back to the original question: how can i play mp3s and the other files that linux wont let me?
<cppnewbie> :p
<cppnewbie> heyjoe2 http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> heyjoe2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<snowblink> !tell aboyousif about sudo
<heyjoe2> ok
<nickrud> slow
<cppnewbie> :D
<dradul> heyjoe2, open a terminal and type without the quotes: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<cwillu> sugoruyo; any progress?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: start at the top, and work your way down. That'll get you set up for most media
<sugoruyo> cwillu, slow
<heyjoe2> hey it seems to be working. thanks dradul
<ubuntu_> nenas
<ubuntu_> kachondonas
<cwillu> did you ever give noapic a shot?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, me?
<heyjoe2> next question, i just plugged a thumbdrive into my usb port. how do i access it?
<cwillu> yse
<cwillu> yes
<sugoruyo> cwillu, not since i couldn't get someone to tell me the parameter i need
<sugoruyo> cwillu, and it's not on the help of the installer
<cwillu> noapic on the kernel prompt
<cwillu> okay
<sugoruyo> cwillu, just like that?
<cwillu> been a while since I played with it
<nickrud> heyjoe2: I don't have a thumb drive, but i think it should show up under places on the top menu bar
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> bootoptions is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<cwillu> believe so, if you google it, you should get some hits
<cwillu> nevermind
<ompaul> cwillu, ^^^^^
<cppnewbie> when my name is somebody's line i get a beep! any way to disable this? :S
<cwillu> what ompaul said
<cwillu> nevermind; _do_ what ompaul said :)
<cwillu> why does everything I say come out wrong the first time?
<fluxy> Hello. I am making a presentation on linux. Does anyone have an idea where I could get flash/impress presentations on ubuntu?
<ompaul> cwillu, look at the wiki at PaulsKludge it also helps - gotta log off
<heyjoe2> doesnt appear to be there
<ramlez> if  i used command apt-get upgrade i will  have installed ale updates?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; what ompaul said
<cwillu> the wiki can be a bit weird;  if it says no such page, look at the right column for the page name
<nickrud> ramlez: if you did apt-get update first, yes
<ramlez> nickrud, :) thx
<sugoruyo> is it possible it's an apic problem since some distros and live-cd freeze up on something about IRQ 16 or 11?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; I honestly don't know, but it sounds suspicious
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i'll give it a shot, tnx
<gnomefreak> wm and enlightenment the same?
<gnomefreak> wm = windos maker
<cwillu> no
<gnomefreak> ok so no interchanging apps than
<johndarkhorse> gnomefreak: i don't understand. 'entrance' is the WM iirc of enlightenment
<gnomefreak> johndarkhorse: it is the login screen for it
<GTX> hi I want to mount my 2nd hdd to another directory on my server, The problem is the 1st directory its mounted to his alot of stuff in it. and I want to mount it to another user to store big files, but when I mount it to there folder unfortanly it just shows everything which I had in my 1st folder of course, how can I make something like /dev/sdb1/2nddir/ then I could mount that and it would be empty.
<gnomefreak> but what i meant is window maker apps run on enlightenment?
<gnomefreak> will*
<cwillu> GTX, mkdir the folder you want to mount it in, and then mount it there
<sugoruyo> cwillu, ok so the thing about the repo says i should use some dpkg command, but i'm on a mac so? is the directory tree on the dvd ready for use or do i have to manually create the one needed?
<GTX> cwillu, explain :S
<GTX> cwillu, I did that but then it displays everything on the 1st directory.
<cwillu> gtx; are the files you don't want to see already on the second hd?
<GTX> correct.
<GTX> and I want them to stay there
<dbzdeath> is there any way to stop memory leaks? i'm sick of coming to my pc after a while and finding that my pc is almost completely out of ram and it takes me 10 mins to kill the application responsible because it's so slow
<cwillu> ahh, I get it
<GTX> indeed hehe
<cwillu> you want to mount the hd in two places, with two seperate partions, basically?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; I'm not dead sure
<GTX> cwillu, I guess thats how you say it yes.
<heyjoe2> hi, another question, im trying to access my usb thumbdrive and it is not appearing anywhere in 'places'
<heyjoe2> i plugged my mp3 player into the usb and its drive automatically loaded. any idea how to fix it?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; peek at a normal web accesible repository and see if the files are the same types
<engla> Hmm.. my ipod does not mount automatically. How do I mount it? Does it depend on hotplug?
<cwillu> GTX, you might want to investigate hard links
<cwillu> I _think_ that's what you want
<nickrud> GTX: you might want to try using the --bind option to mount
<GTX> exlain nickrud
<engla> I can see the ipod with lshw.. but how do I find out which /dev it is?
<cwillu> for anyone who might know better:  what I'm think is that he would make a dir on his homedrive mount, and make a hardlink elsewhere to that folder that gives others access to the subdir;  is this even close to right?
<nickrud> GTX: it allows you to mount a subdir of your second drive to a location on your first drive. I've used it a couple of times (academically)
<liable> engla: dmesg might give a clue
<engla> liable: not much.. I have "usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<GTX> nickrud, Ok how would I do that if I wanted to mount /dev/sdb1 to /home/metroid/public_html/files/ but I dont want it showing exactly what is in /dev/sdb1 as thats where my files are.
<engla> and "usb-storage: device found at 3"
<liable> then it doesnt look like its given it a /dev. i dont know anything about them. surely google has something to say about ipods and linux?
<nickrud> GTX: I'd create a dir below the top level on sdb1, and bind mount that dir to .../files/ .
<drezha> why wont my DVD's play? what do I hvae to download to get them to work?
<GTX> nickrud, Ok, how could I do this, if you could go through it step by step, I am very new on mounting stuff :p
<HymnToLife> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<cribbon> hrm, what program should i use to split a 800 mb movie to get it on a 700 cd ? ( would be rar on windows, what should i use here ? ( gui please ))
<heyjoe2> can ubuntu search for thumbdrives?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Linux_Setup/Q_21433112.html has something that might be useful;
<nickrud> GTX: heh. I'd have to relearn the exact steps. I hate saying this, but man mount and searching for --bind would probably be smarter 
<GTX> nickrud, Ive already looked at that still have no idea what to do
<liable> rar to split a movie? try avidemux
<drezha> so how do I get that DVD thing downloaded?
<cppnewbie> who controls ubotu in here? who made the infobot? :S
<liable> cppnewbie: cafuego
<HymnToLife> cppnewbie> anyone an make an infoox
<HymnToLife> can*
<cppnewbie> i cant lol :p
<HymnToLife> yes you can
<HymnToLife> pm me :)
<HymnToLife> I'll tell you how
<nickrud> GTX: mount your sdb1 to it's normal place (not .../files/) ; then sudo mount --bind /path/to/sdb1/subdir .../files should work
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
* cwillu cries
<cwillu> all I wanted was a cup of coffee
<cwillu> all I got was spoiled milk in that coffee
<engla> My ipod doesn't want to get a device node in /dev why? Can I create one manually?
<nickrud> cwillu: that was not the last cup, I hope
* cwillu sobs
<sugoruyo> cwillu, it says i have to subscribe
<GTX> Thanks nickrud got it working
<GTX> ;D
<edulix> hi! drupal or php in general doesn't seem to succeed sending the confirmation email
<edulix> how can I configure my ubuntu/apache/php5 correctly?
<nickrud> GTX: glad to hear it. Luckily, it was simple enough I remembered enough 
<cwillu> sugoruyo; scroll down
<HymnToLife> !php
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cwillu> sugoruyo; 'bout 2 thirds of the way down it starts getting useful
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell edulix about lamp
<bSON> hi
<bSON> does somebody here use anjuta?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, you mean the directory structures?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; note, this implies that you can get at least to a command prompt
<edulix> let's see this lamp thingie - I had searched in google for ubuntu lamp without much success
<cwillu> sugoruyo; were you talking about the expertexchange link?
<johndarkhorse> edulix: check your priv msgs
<sugoruyo> cwillu, yes
<[blah] > why does my scrollwheel stop working?
<cwillu> search the page for 'accepted answer'
<drezha> hum...better try SUSE again...
<cwillu> sugoruyo; have you been able to get to a command prompt at least?
<edulix> johndarkhorse: in that webpage that ubotu gave me there's no info about configuring mail/sendmail or whatever
<sugoruyo> cwillu, where? you mean the linux installer?
<cwillu> a linux command prompt, yes
<SirKillalot> does someone know a linux compatible TV card for digital sattelite?
<sugoruyo> i guess alt+ctrl+f2 should do the job while i'm on the installer
<johndarkhorse> edulix: 09:21 < edulix> how can I configure my ubuntu/apache/php5 correctly?  <<< i don't see anyting about sendmail here. i answered your question
<cwillu> okay, ya, wasn't sure if you were even getting that far
<ufo> SirKillalot: why not buy an digibox with linux... dreambox
<cwillu> (btw, nopaic gave the same problem?)
<sugoruyo> cwillu, the experts... page don't have an accepted answer reference
<edulix> johndarkhorse: sorry that was my fault then ;)
<cwillu> ?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i'm on the installer noapic right now will have an answer shortly
<cwillu> k
<heyjoe2> ubuntu is not reading my usb thumbdrive, any idea what thats all about. it previously located my mp3 players drive
<cwillu> http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Linux_Setup/Q_21433112.html#14066838
<heyjoe2> is that what i should go to
<heyjoe2> cwillu?
<cwillu> no, that was for sugor :p
<cwillu> sorry
<cwillu> heyjoe2; does it work if you have it plugged in while you boot?
<heyjoe2> no probs
<heyjoe2> i dont know
<heyjoe2> should i restart my computer and try?
<cwillu> worth a shot
<cwillu> detection works differently iirc at boot
<heyjoe2> ok
<heyjoe2> thanks
<heyjoe2> ill give it a whirl
<matteo_> hello
<trappist> what package do I install to have the source tree of the currently running kernel
<ruzgar> what is the command for making shorcuts?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, nope there's still no visible solution
<HymnToLife> trappist> linux-source<kernel_version>
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> ln
<pvanhoof> trying to collect references to downloadable video's (of talks and conferences): http://pvanhoof.be/wiki/index.php/Conferences_and_talks (feel free to add)
<Jarigo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<sugoruyo> cwillu, the latest error i've gotten from the install [but not with noapic -yet]  is the inability to put initrd-tools on the hdd or sth like that
<edulix> johndarkhorse: now it seems that it's working, thanks for your help, bye!
<ruzgar> HymnToLife can you write an example code?
<trappist> HymnToLife: so I should be able to untar what that installs, cd into it and do a make-kpkg and end up with the same kernel I'm running?
<Jar1go> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<heyjoe2> how do i get to synaptic
<heyjoe2> ?
<trappist> why are there not different packages to distinguish between, say, 2.6.15-15 and 2.6.15-17
<HymnToLife> ruzgar> the man ln page is pretty clear I think
<cwillu> system|admin|synaptic package manager
<cwillu> or gksudo synaptic from run app
<ruzgar> HymnToLife i dont understand very well from man page but i'll try thanks
<HymnToLife> to creaty symlinks it's somethink like (sudo) ln-s /path/do/dir /parth/to/link
<bipolar> am I not suposed to be able to use auto-apt search to find out what package provides a file? auto-apt search samba.schema.gz returns no results when I know for a fact it is installed. :\
<ruzgar> ok thanks
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell heyjoe2 about synaptic
<HymnToLife> ln -s*
<trappist> HymnToLife: yeah linux-source-* doesn't look like the package I'm looking for
<HymnToLife> [16:34]  trappist why are there not different packages to distinguish between, say, 2.6.15-15 and 2.6.15-17 <= lhe lats Ubuntu patched kernel is 2.6.12-10 afaik
<HymnToLife> latest*
<cwillu> sugoruyo; nothing at that link!?
<trappist> HymnToLife: ok those are dapper versions, but the same question with different digits applies to breezy.
<sugoruyo> cwillu, the experts exchange one?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> (btw, do _not_ click the view solution button!)
<HymnToLife> well I dunno
<HymnToLife> never messed with the kernel since 2.4.27-3 on Debian :p
<sugoruyo> cwillu, what should i do exactly?
<trappist> HymnToLife: I'm beginning to suspect there is no answer.  /me files a bug report.
<cwillu> scroll down
<cwillu> what browser are you using?
<heyjoe2> does synaptic have limewire?
<mcf501> hi, im having some trouble installing opengl (mesa) on ubuntu, anyone know any good guides?
<HymnToLife> !mesa
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<sugoruyo> safari
<nickrud> mcf501: what video card?
<mcf501> yea i have some graphics projects to do and i dont want to walk all the way to the labs, they use mesa.. i have a ati 9700
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nickrud> mcf501: one of those from ubotu should get you running
<dooglus> how do I see what's in my trash?  I got rid of the 'trash' icon from the panel
<cwillu> ahh
<cwillu> safari might be breaking the site
<nickrud> dooglus: ~/.Trash
<cwillu> do you have access to just about anything but safari?
<cwillu> mozilla, firefox, seamonkey all work
<dooglus> nickrud: I mean using nautilus
<cwillu> i.e. works, but you probably don't have that
<sugoruyo> opera shiira firefox explorer
<cwillu> try firefox
<cwillu> i.e., I'm looking at it in firefox
<nickrud> dooglus: ctl-l , enter ~/.Trash (or, menu option show hidden files)
<cwillu> note:  there's the question, then some advertising junk, and then a whole bunch of comments;  it's the comments I'm pointing you to
<dooglus> nickrud: ok, thanks.  (and control-h toggles hidden files I think)
<nickrud> dooglus: better: ctl-l trash://
<ruzgar> how can i remove a shortcut link from my desktop in console mode ?
<dooglus> nickrud: better stil:  ctl-l trash:
<nickrud> ruzgar: rm ~/Desktop/<link>
<nickrud> dooglus: one keystroke less!
<nickrud> yes!
<dooglus> nickrud: 2
<dooglus> nickrud: unless you have a // key...
<nickrud> oohh
<sugoruyo> cwillu, now i see some comments...
<cwillu> okay
<cwillu> the accepted answer has a couple possibilities;  I believe there's one about ftp on windows
<cwillu> which should be basically the same on a mac
<dooglus> I'm having trouble trying to view remote windows shares
<heyjoe2> im trying to run limewire but it wont open because its an rpm file. is opening it in synaptic an alternative possibility? or do i have to enable rpm files? if so, how do i do this?
<dooglus> just now I was able to view a share using nautilus, but now it's asking me for a password.
<exono_> hi
<framirez> hi
<dooglus> I didn't change anything, locally or remotely.  so why the change?
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<zAo^> who can help me with a internet radio station?
<zAo^> I need to play "mmsh://"
<heyjoe2> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<framirez> i was wondering ... im tired of using kde... and i wanna move to gnome
<framirez> how can i move from kubuntu to ubuntu
<zAo^> !mmsh
<ubotu> zAo^: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<framirez> ?
<heyjoe2> what type of java should i get
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i'm not really making much sense of it
<heyjoe2> blackdown?
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2: enable multiverse and use synaptic to grab blackdown
<sugoruyo> cwillu, its a bunch of commands but where are those to be run?
<heyjoe2> gnomefreak: how do i enable multiverse
<HymnToLife> !terminal
<heyjoe2> !terminal
<sugoruyo> i mean the dpkg-... was my problem with the HOWTO as well
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell heyjoe2 about multiverse
<framirez> how can i move from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, it's not possible to do that under windoze
<HymnToLife> framirez> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<framirez> thanks
<cwillu> sugoruyo;  there's two options listed in that answer
<zuyock> is there a native package for JBoss 4.
<sugoruyo> cwillu, yeah now i got it
<cwillu> :p
<sugoruyo> cwillu, he talks either about setting up a repo or an ftp
<cwillu> yes
<sugoruyo> cwillu, so putting the contents of the cdrom under a dir  which is accessible via anynymous ftp
<robertalexander> im trying to set my friend up with ubuntu. he's having trouble using gaim messenger to connect to msn. it says there's some kind of port block. does anyone have any ideas? he was able to connect to msn with windows messenger before
<cwillu> sugoruyo; might do the trick
<sugoruyo> cwillu, should allow me to install?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, what about the can't put initrd-tools on target disk complaint?
<HymnToLife> robertalexander> certainly some kind of router/firewall problem
<ugha> exit
<robertalexander> hymntolife, do you have any ideas how to sort it? he connects on a university campus network
<HymnToLife> robertalexander> is it behind a proxy ?
<robertalexander> i think so yes
<HymnToLife> then configure GAIM to use the proxy :)
<robertalexander> how do i do that?
<[blah] > are there any good games for ubuntu?
<cwillu> sugoruyo; don't know, could be the cd is bad (bad download, etc, check the md5 signatures), could be the hd actually is faulty, another bios issue, who knows
<katie> why is it sound works great when booting to the ubuntu live cd but not when booting to my installed version?
<babo> Hi guys, I need some info on the bash 'read' fucnction .. no there is no man page. And I can't seem to find any info on it
<sugoruyo> hmmmm
<Ng> babo: it'll be in the bash man page
<Ng> albeit very hard to find because of its unhelpfully generic name
<heyjoe2> which java package should i grab from synaptic for limewire?
<gnomefreak> blackdown
<heyjoe2> i cant find it
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2: search for java it will be in that section
<Lillismannen> #ubuntu.se
<cwillu> I'd make sure the cd is good (md5 check it, don't just try another cd), see if the hd is good (can you install onto that hd in a different computer?), the various kernel flags
<heyjoe2> theres java common?
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2: yes
<sugoruyo> cwillu, how can i check the md5 sigs of the disc?
<Ng> babo: if you call up the bash man page and then type "/^SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS" it'll skip to the right section, then you can do "/^ *read " to find the read command :)
<heyjoe2> thanks
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2: you will still need a java package i think
<babo> Ng: thanks
<heyjoe2> should i mark it for reinstallation
<katie> can anyone explain why is it sound works great when booting to the ubuntu live cd but not when booting to my installed version?
<gnomefreak> mark what for re-install?
<heyjoe2> the java package
<heyjoe2> thats the option i get
<gnomefreak> j2re?
<cwillu> sugor, two things
<bipolar> anyone know how to create random ascii from the command line? /dev/random is binary, I need ascii.
<cwillu> !md5
<ubotu> it has been said that md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<heyjoe2> javacommon
<halpo> how do i get wlan work on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> no just grab j2re1.4 blackdown now
<[blah] > anybody know any good games for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !games
<ubotu> games is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<cwillu> and people make very poor linux terminals
<[blah] > thanks gnomefreak
<heyjoe2> ah ok
<cwillu> this means:  I can't, and won't try, to look every damn thing up for you (:))
<heyjoe2> i didnt see that one initially. thanks
<cwillu> even though that's exactly what I've been doing for the last 2 hours
<Itze_> hey there. Can someone tell me, how i change my desktop from gnome to kde, after getting the kubuntu-desktop package via apt-get?
<HymnToLife> Itze_> on the login screen
<HymnToLife> you hae a Sessions thing, choose KDE
<heyjoe2> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Itze_> ..ahhh. Thanks :)
<halpo> how do i get wlan work on ubuntu
<cwillu> please realize, I just spent _two_hours_ working for free
<HymnToLife> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<katie> anybody know how one might be able to rip sound settings from a live session?
<cwillu> granted, I'm willingly procrastinating from other work... :p
<tulio2> i have got windows and ubuntu installed
<sugoruyo> cwillu, are you talking to me?
<cwillu> yes :)
<HymnToLife> katie> you mean rip a CD ?
<jenda> hey, is there a way to minimise a full screen game and return to the desktop? NWN in particular. Something like what Alt Tab would do in *shudder* windows.
<tulio2> i have got windows and ubuntu installed, but i installed ubuntu with no boot loader, because i want to create a floppy boot disk, how i do that ?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, didn't really realize how time went by sorry :(
<cwillu> lol
<HymnToLife> jenda> tried Alt+Tab ?
<cwillu> it happens
<jenda> HymnToLife: yes, thank you very much :) It doesn't work.
<sugoruyo> cwillu, it's just you're actually the only one who answered, noone else did
<sugoruyo> cwillu, not even with a "dunno"
<HymnToLife> I don't know then :/
<heyjoe2> i just downloaded the zip file from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and an error message saying  "an error occurred while loading the archive"
<cwillu> sugoruyo; I mean more in terms of, when you don't quite understand the answer, do a mini research on it before you ask what I meant
<heyjoe2> anything else i can do to get limewire to work
<cwillu> that's why I was asking about your compentency before;  I was wondering at what point you'd be able to figure things out yourself :)
<katie> i installed breezy ubuntu but can't get sound to work
<katie> so i boot to a live cd and sound works great. wtf??
<heyjoe2> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is probably a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<cwillu> sugoruyo; generally, the best you're gonna get off irc is a clue as to what direction you're going to be looking
<katie> obviously my laptop's sound will work, how do i config the drivers?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, well i'm working on three different machines at the same time :|
<sugoruyo> cwillu, yeah i know it's just i'm not really having any luck with other stuff
<sugoruyo> like that problem with initrd-tools
<heyjoe2> limewire!
<heyjoe2> !limewire
<katie> HymnToLife: didn't notice i can't pm, doh!
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<katie> HymnToLife:  no, just rip the audio settings so i can get sound to work in normal ubuntu
<HymnToLife> hmm dunnoare they any different ?
<heyjoe2> i tried running the zip file from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther but it didnt work. any ideas on how else to get limwire to work?
<katie> i don't know. i'm rather lost unfortuneately and my bf is clueless :)
<HymnToLife> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<cwillu> sugoruyo; I've gotta get back to work now;  explore the ftp approach and see if that gets you any further
<tushkee> heyjoe2: there's a wiki how to get it running, it's fairly easy.
<sugoruyo> cwillu, i will thanx a whole lot....
<heyjoe2> ok thank u
<cwillu> np
<HymnToLife> have you ran the sh file heyjoe2 ?
<sugoruyo> cwillu, sorry for keepin ya
<craigrse> hi i wonder if someone could kindly help me with a apache problem? I've installed ubuntu 3 times and each time, after awhile apache (through localhost), mysql and my access to another computer stop working. Something is being blocked, im not sure where to look
<HymnToLife> craigrse> certainly the configuration of your router
<trappist> craigrse: it would help if you could define "stop working"
<HymnToLife> also check your server box if the apache daemon didn't die for some reason
<craigrse> apache is running, im not sure about its the router, each time i install ubuntu it works fine for a couple of restarts then stops workings
<craigrse> ie. cant connect
<craigrse> to localhost
<craigrse> obviously im installing stuff along the way
<HymnToLife> it's a bad idea to run a server on a desktop
<trappist> craigrse: sometimes when you restart apache, some running processes fail to be killed, and since they're still bound to port 80 it can't restart.  do an apache stop, check for running process, kill em if they're there, then apache start.
<craigrse> ok trappist thanks ill try that
<mylo> what would i need to add in the repos for source packages ?
<trappist> there are lots of reasons to run apache on a desktop.  e.g. for development.
<heyjoe2> the wiki info pack on limewire isnt working for me
<josch> hi, is there a german ubuntu chatroom?
<cwillu> hymn; not talking about a public server
<[blah] > is there a way to have ubuntu automatically install dependencies for apps when I run ./configure?
<trappist> josch: #ubuntu-de
<josch> tnx
<trappist> [blah] : no
<heyjoe2> any alternative to starting limewire other than the one suggested on the wiki
<sbalneav> [blah] : aptitutde show auto-apt
<cwillu> hey, does the irc chat get logged anywhere?
<aeolist> [blah] , if the package is in the repositories, you can try sudo apt-get build-dep [package]  but that requires the deb-src repositories on the sources.list
<Marlun> Is there a nice alarm clock that you can get from the repositories?
<HymnToLife> heyjoe2> why would you need it ? the one on the wiki works very well
<craigrse> just thinking,  the big coincidence is that i cant connect to my other networked computer (when originally i could right after install), aswell as apache and mysql, also when i ping localhost nothing happens (although should it?)
<HymnToLife> alternatively, you can just buy your CDs...
<renewip> can I install Ubuntu i386 breezy on an AMD64 PC?
<trappist> craigrse: run ifconfig and make sure lo exists and has ip 127.0.0.1
<trappist> craigrse: if not, sudo ifup lo
<HymnToLife> renewip> of course
<ufo> renewip: you can but there are some apps w
<ufo> rem
<ufo> n
<ufo> :)
<[blah] > aeolist, they are not dep-src :\
<renewip> ufo: for example?
<ufo> renewip: you can use win32codecs
<ufo> cant
<craigrse> sorry trappist im a bit of a newbie to linux, what should i see in ifconfig? and should sudo ifup lo return nothing?
<^ac> plz help with sound!!!!!!!
<^ac> SB 24 bit
<trappist> craigrse: in ifconfig you should see an lo device, similar to eth0 etc. and if sudo ifup lo returns nothing, that's good.
<^ac> sound no playing
<HymnToLife> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<craigrse> oh my god!!!!!! it works.. i love you.. what the hell.. unbridled overjoy.
<craigrse> thank you so much
<trappist> :)
<confrey> ciao a uttti
<craigrse> do you know what may have caused it? i think im repeating the same mistake on all three reinstalls
<trappist> craigrse: I've noticed that when I reboot if my regular network device (eth0 in my case) fails to come up, lo doesn't come up either and I have to bring it up manually (with sudo ifup lo)
<lillismannen> jag lade till ett nytt arkiv o s
<HymnToLife> craigrse> it is already a big mistake
<HymnToLife> to ru a web server on a desktop
<HymnToLife> better use a dedicated box
<trappist> HymnToLife: why
<lillismannen> #ubuntu.se
<HymnToLife> for security issues obviously
<HymnToLife> and performance
<HymnToLife> and also this kind of problems ;)
<trappist> HymnToLife: I for one do development on my local box.  apache only listens on 127.0.0.1 so there's no real outside security risk, and if I'm worried about performance I'll just stop the webserver when I'm not using it.
<cwillu> HymnToLife; that's simply not the case for private stuff
<cwillu> it's not a public server he's talking about
<HymnToLife> for developpement yes
<cwillu> hell, that's how 'x' works
<cwillu> local server :)
<HymnToLife> not for production
<cwillu> yes!
<trappist> of course not for production
<craigrse> trappist: interesting cause i've been commenting out the auto stuff in /etc/network/interfaces because it would hang at boot
<HymnToLife> ok, forget what I said :p
<trappist> craigrse: well that's why, then.  at least uncomment lo
<confrey> can anybody use x11vnc? I'm trying to strat server, but it can't connect to Xserver
<trappist> craigrse: if the other stuff is hanging at boot, find out why and fix it.
<ubuntu_> testing
<trappist> craigrse: it'll usually be because you said dhcp and don't have a dhcp server, or something like that.
<adfs> can I send somebody a PRIVATE IM message & he responds?
<adfs> can anybody help on this?
<trappist> adfs: /msg ubotu hello
<Xappe> i'm trying to compile guifications 2.13beta2 on breezy, but i'm stuck with errors during "make". Suggestions? http://pastebin.com/587115
<tulio2> i have got windows and ubuntu installed, but i installed ubuntu with no boot loader, because i want to create a floppy boot disk, how i do that ?
<gnomefreak> anyone know what the right click menu for fluxbox is called?
<craigrse> trappist: thanks for all of this, i will look into the hanging issue. i am truely in your debt
<cwillu> send cheques to... :p
<asad2005> I have a problem with my PCIE NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600?]  does any one have a working xorg.conf I had to use vesa driver to get to work
<Frogzoo> tulio2: grub-floppy
<craigrse> cwillu: (:
<halpo> how do i know wich wlan drivers works in my computer
<mcf501> hey, still cannot get opengl to work, can anyone help me with this error? prac6.c:16:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
<mcf501> prac6.c:17:20: error: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory
<mcf501> prac6.c:18:21: error: GL/glut.h: No such file or directory
<trappist> asad2005: you should be able to make a working config by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> halpo: lspci & figure out what your wifi card is - then find a driver
<trappist> mcf501: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev
<asad2005> trappist, Thanks I did same problem even with breezy live cd
<trappist> mcf501: and libgl1-mesa-dev
<mcf501> trappist: thanks will try that now
<trappist> mcf501: unless you have an nvidia card, in which case nvidia-glx-dev
<visik7> is there a program like virtualdub ?
<Sanne> Xappe, looks like an error specific to that program code. If there's a amiling list or irc channel for that program, you should get better replies if you ask there, I think.
<dyggMerald> anyone else having a bad experience with "evince"
<dyggMerald> its real crappy
<engla> I like evince for the most part
<mylo> dyggMerald, why is that ?
<engla> some redraw problems though
<mcf501> trappist: i have an ati, and installing the dev files has removed alot of errors, but i still have some GLUT errors, 'GLUT_DOUBLE undeclared (first use in this function)
<mylo> i prefer evince than xpdf, ggv or other
<mylo> mcf501, have you install gl lib ?
<ObiWantKannabis> hi
<dyggMerald> mylo: using breezy evince rarely lasts more than 5 minutes.. and you can make it crash in much less if you push it
<craigrse> hmm for some reason i can't edit menu items in the top gnome menu, this is after running automatix... it says its starting but nothing happens after that, has anyone else come across this?
<ObiWantKannabis> sudo mount jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin /home/pedro/Desktop/java/
<ObiWantKannabis>  ---- what miss here or how can i do this ??
<Xappe> Sanne: mhm, i'll try the sourceforge forums...
<dyggMerald> mylo: graphical interface and looks arent bad.. stability is ridiculous
<gnomefreak> ObiWantKannabis: why did you get the rpm?
<stpeter> how can i extract from a tar archive only files in /bin?
<Sanne> Xappe, yes, seems like a ggod idea, good luck :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu doesnt use rpms
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ObiWantKannabis about javadebs
<Xappe> Sanne: thanks :)
<sbalneav> dyggMerald: is this on a particular .pdf file, or in general?  I've been using it quite a bit, and it's worked fine for me.
<ObiWantKannabis> gnomefreak,  should i get the other one? was 2 options and i optioned by one
<mylo> dyggMerald, i just realized i didn't install evince in this machine
<ObiWantKannabis> lol
<gnomefreak> ObiWantKannabis: yes you dont want to use rpms on ubuntu (more trouble than its worth
<ObiWantKannabis> oh ok
<ObiWantKannabis> thanks
<dyggMerald> sbalneav: in general
<mylo> where can i find ubuntu-version ?
<mylo> there only /etc/debian_version
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> [version]  'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue'
<GTX> Where can I findout what starts on startup
<Ng> GTX: /etc/rcS.d/ and then /etc/rc2.d/
<mylo> gnomefreak, hmm okay thanks, so it's in issue
<pedrocr> server irc.debian.org
<sbalneav> dyggMerald: Odd.  Might be worth everyone's while to file a bug report.  I'd also (if you can) attach a pdf that gives you particular trouble.
<phiber_optic> im trying to install skype and it tells me Package libqt3c101-mt is not available but when I try to update it says is not available, however the following package replace it libqt-3 mt
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<gnomefreak> get it from 2nd link
<gnomefreak> its a fully packaged skype all libs and everything
<definity> how come sometimes when i click on a applications i dosent open
<definity> and i haven reinstalled it and it still wont open
<Tutankamon> aloha
<Tutankamon> something like nload but for 2 interfaces ?
<definity> and when i try to run it in console it coems up with a GTK error
<Tutankamon> or even more ?
<EddieX> Anyone using a Radeon x300 based card? (onboard).. I just receive a blank screen with xorgs radeon driver.
<ves> If I've locked a screen elsewhere (uni) and I'm now home and can ssh in the machine, anyway to simply kill that instance so the machine is no longer locked? :/ If anyone understands :)
<dyggMerald> sbalneav: i think i can reproduce this error with nearly all pdfs .. i'll look into the output .. if there is any
<Gomez> ciao
<Gomez> ci sono italiani?
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<phiber_optic> when I run synaptic it tells me you have a broken packange ;(
<phiber_optic> how can I fix thjat
<Dr_Willis> glue
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Tutankamon> :)
<gnomefreak> phiber_optic: in terminal run sudo apt-get -f install with no package name
<ObiWantKannabis> gnomefreak,  i'm beeing really lame...
<Tutankamon> or edit and reload package
<Tutankamon> from synaptic
<Tutankamon> :)
<ObiWantKannabis> can't download the package
<Tutankamon> im good :D
<gnomefreak> ObiWantKannabis: why not there should be a link there to get it
<phiber_optic> thanx gnome freak
<halpo> having problem finding out which wifi card do i have in my laptop, even the computers datasheet wont tell me the name, and neither do lspci, does anyone know what wifi card is in fujitsi siemens amilo a1645g laptop
<ObiWantKannabis> should be easier..
<adfs> Where can I find the Freenode FAQ?
<adfs> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<HymnToLife> !flood
<ubotu> [flood]  for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<HymnToLife> this is flood also :/
<GURT> adfs: www.freenode.org
<adfs> #flood
<HymnToLife> netter not do that again adfs
<HymnToLife> bettr*
<gnomefreak> ObiWantKannabis: download it than run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
* sbalneav promptly puts adfs on ignore
<anir> when the next release of Ubuntu ll come and what is its name?
<[blah] > why do I not have a make command?
<labrat> is there an easy way to hook up with a windows VPN server?
<ayako_> I broke Gnome for one of the accounts, how can I fix it?
<richard> i have install kde, how can i use kubuntu-desktop?
<Ng> [blah] : you need to install the build-essential package
<trappist> [blah] : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mahangu> how do i change my pw from the CLI?
<HymnToLife> [blah] > sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ng> !tell anir about dapper
<Dr_Willis> ayako_,  delete the .gnome config dirs for that account. would be the easy way
<xnull-> !tell xnull- about dapper
<HymnToLife> mahangu> passwd user
<trappist> xnull-: you do that by saying /msg ubotu dapper
<trappist> mahangu: or just passwd
<xnull-> .
<mahangu> thanks guys
<anir> drapper ?
<ayako_> Dr_Willis, alll of them?
<trappist> ugh.
<sbalneav> [blah] : aptitude install build-essential
<ObiWantKannabis> gnomefreak, thanks i'm doing now fine
<gnomefreak> good
<Dr_Willis> ayako_,  or just rename them. that should reset the gnome to the default settings next time it is loaded by that user
<[blah] > thanks guys
<ayako_> Dr_Willis, I'll try it thanks
<gnomefreak> dapper related questions please see #ubuntu+1
<ayako_> Dr_Willis, how do I see hidden files from the terminal?
<Ng> ls -A
<richard> hey anyone can help me to use kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> richard: use what with it?
<HymnToLife> !awyone
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<cjones> has anyonr had freezing problems loading the live disk?
<smith_agent> salu2 a todo el canal
<HymnToLife> cjones> how many RAM ?
<richard> gnomefreak: i have install kde.. but i want to change gnome for kde desktop
<smith_agent> alguno habla espaol?
<cjones> 1g
<HymnToLife> much*
<trappist> smith_agent: #ubuntu-es
<HymnToLife> richard> at the login screen you have a "Sessions" thig, choose KDE
<asterisk99> How can I tar -xvf xxxx.tar so that the files are placed into root and NOT the relative to the directory in which I am executing the tar???
<gnomefreak> richard: log out of gnome and at the log in screen click on sessions than click kde
<smith_agent> gracias
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cjones> it freezes at "lodeing hotplug something right before the gui coems up
<avu> asterisk99: add -C /
<richard> gnomefreak: ok thank you
<gnomefreak> yw richard
<HymnToLife> cjones> press Ctrl+C when it tries to load hotplus subsystem
<gnomefreak> cjones: what usb devices are plugged in?
<HymnToLife> it will skip it and coninue bootup
<nickrud> asterisk99: sudo -i ; cd /root ; tar -xf there
<cjones> well i had a pda but unpluged it the same thing and i tryed the disable usb but still the same
<nickrud> la
<nickrud> oops
<HymnToLife> cjones> yeah, try to unplug any USB device too
<HymnToLife> it might help
<cjones> yeah i did that
<asterisk99> nickrud: Thanks... I was going blind looking for that option :)
<cjones> and if i dont do "live apti" it just loops and restarts
<nickrud> asterisk99: reading back, avu had a simpler method; I use that one because I usually needed to get into root after the untar
<cjones> could that be caused by a bad cd
<mahangu_> how do i detach a screen in screen?
<mahangu_> i want to log out of the shell, and still have it running
<trappist> mahangu_: ctrl-a d
<tomas__> is there anyone that has got vloopback working?
<lesshaste>  how do i distinguish between man 5 resolver  and man 3 resolver  with info ?
<phisrow> I've a question about X11 in Ubuntu. I recently set up a Debian server(headless) with the intention of SSHing in from my Ubuntu laptop and running X apps over the SSH tunnel. SSH is working fine, and I've done the export DISPLAY=<relevant IP>:0 on the debian box and the xhost+<relevant IP> on the Ubuntu machine. Despite that, I'm getting "cannot open display" Is there anything besides the xhost setting that might be doing acce
<trappist> lesshaste: I'm pretty sure you don't
<nickrud> lesshaste: man 5 is for configuration files; man 3 is programming interfaces, I think
<Ng> phisrow: run sudo gdmconfig and tell it to listen on a tcp port, or you could tunnel the X stuff over ssh
<lucasvo_> anybody know the userpassword from ubuntu on the virtual machine?
<lesshaste> nickrud, sure but info gives you man pages if the info page isn't there... but it seems to choose one of them for you
<trappist> phisrow: use ssh -X instead of doing all that.  X starts with 'nolisten tcp' on debian and ubuntu, so that way won't work
<lesshaste> nickrud, can't see how to do info 5 resolver for example
<nickrud> lesshaste: man 5 resolver
<ProN00b> i need a desktop magnifier
<phisrow> Many thanks, Trappist and Ng.
<nickrud> lesshaste: info, I never used that much
<lesshaste> nickrud, sure but that means you have to use man which is a pain as man pages are deprecated in gnu tools
<trappist> lesshaste: info pages aren't man pages, and I don't think they're broken down that way - or at all.
<Ng> phisrow: gnome-mag :)
<[blah] > so I installed freeciv via ./configure + make, now how do I know what the command to run it is?
<HymnToLife> tried freeciv ?
<nickrud> lesshaste: but prefered in ubuntu, man pages are required by policy
<bjorn_> Dr_Willis: (this is ayako_) that didn't work
<lesshaste> trappist, sure but "info" reads the man pages if there aren't any info pages
<trappist> phisrow: for better performance, ssh -X -c blowfish
<lesshaste> nickrud, well.. for gnu tools they are deprecated so unless ubuntu people are writing them...
<nickrud> lesshaste: yes, it's part of package maintenance
<bjorn_> Dr_Willis: I noticed that the account that wont start gnome is missing the .gnome file
<lesshaste> nickrud, interesting...
<trappist> [blah] : freeciv is available as a package.  why build from source?
<[blah] > because the forum i found it on said it wasnt :S
<phisrow> Hmm. I'm still getting the same behavior.
<[blah] > trappist, can I uninstall it from source?
<[blah] > uninstalling
<trappist> [blah] : if the Makefile supports it.  try 'make uninstall'
<[blah] > just did
<ProN00b> i installed gnome-mag, how can i launch it ?
<nickrud> lesshaste: http://qa.debian.org/man-pages.html (as far as I know, ubuntu follows this)
<trappist> ProN00b: dpkg -L gnome-mag | grep bin to see what executables are installed
<southern> hi all
<southern> I've got problem with dyndns under breezy
<southern> it doesn't update automatically
<stardust> Hey. I need a HOWTO to install my ASUS WL-167G USB2.0 Wireless Adapter
<nickrud> southern: ddclient?
<visik7> stardust: lsusb ?
<[blah] > trappist, I downloaded the .deb file how do i install it (sudo apt-????  file )??
<stardust> Can i install that?
<southern> nickrud: no, I followed the official ubuntu dyndns howto
<gnomefreak> [blah] : sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<trappist> [blah] : don't download it.  just sudo apt-get install freeciv
<southern> my crontab is OK
<[blah] > why do I do things the hardware...
<southern> other jobs run periodically but dyndns no :(((
<nickrud> southern: what howto?
<stardust> lsusb gives me: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0b05:1706 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<Itze_> hey. When an application doesnt start, but just loads and loads and then....just doesnt start, is there a way to find out whats wrong?
<Itze_> i started azureus and it updated
<Itze_> and then one more time after a restart
<alteroo> hey
<Itze_> but then, it just wouldnt run again
<alteroo>  what's the name of the package for the nvidia 3d acceleration driver
<alteroo> ?
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<stardust> And how do i make sure it have my USB card working?
<gnomefreak> alteroo: depends on the card
<kristof> does anyone know where I can find a driver for a hp deskjet 6122?
<alteroo> HymnToLife: thanks
<gnomefreak> all need nvidia-settings
<gnomefreak> unless runnning dapper :)
<moyogo> this is really strange, i can't do apt-get upgrade in gnome-terminal but it works in xterm
<nickrud> southern: simplest method is to install ddclient, fill in the blanks, and edit /etc/default/ddclient for run_daemon true
<Ng> moyogo: what happens in gnome-terminal?
<ProN00b> gnome-mag doesn't work, is there an other magnifier i could try ?
<alteroo> gnomefreak: I am running dapper :-)
<moyogo> Ng: connection timeout
<daN^^> how do i change the background color behind the gnome services are loading bar that shows when gnome starts?
<gnomefreak> alteroo: than you should ask your questions in #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> moyogo> are you behind a proxy ?
<Ng> moyogo: that is kinda weird
<alteroo> gnomefreak: oh... ok
<southern> nickrud: I followed this: http://www.hup.hu/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Kalauz#Hogyan_.C3.A1ll.C3.ADthatok_be_automatikus_DynDNS_szolg.C3.A1ltat.C3.A1st.3F
<rysiek|pl> ProN00b: gimme a sec
<stardust> I found my card with lsusb but how to make it work?
<tonyyarusso> Could someone explain festival syntax to me?  I just want to mess around with it to check it out, but I don't know how it works.
<moyogo> Ng: oh, that's it, i left the proxy config thingy on :/
<alteroo> gnomefreak: is there a new driver are something? nvidia-glx doesnt work?... its working here... I just wanted to know the name of the package... HymnToLife told me
<tylerp> hi people
<moyogo> Ng: thanks
<Ng> ProN00b: doesn't work how?
<tylerp> ur gay u homo
<ProN00b> ng, when i run it from console it spews out errors and does something, but i don't see anything of it
<tylerp> mother fucker
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<Ng> !tell tylerp about conduct
<s|k> can someone please help me I can't get gnome to start, I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/587205
<tylerp> fuk fuk fuk
<Ng> ProN00b: that's now how you're supposed to run it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=tylerp@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
* tylerp was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<stardust> I want to make it awaible with Wifi-radar
<lint> anyone mind helping me get video playing in firefox working? I've installed all the packages and still no dice
<Ng> ProN00b: I think you also want to install gnopernicus and then enable it from the Assistive Technologies gnome preference item
<mcf501> !executable
<ubotu> mcf501: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ProN00b> Ng
<southern> nickrud: I have question
<zulfiqar> anyone having probl;ems with Automatix?
<HymnToLife> lint > which plugin ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. (see !easyubuntu)
<Amaranth> lint: You have totem-xine and the totem firefox plugin?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<nickrud> southern: I'm not familar with ipcheck, so I'm not sure how it works, and, additionally, I don't read polish 
<lint> Amaranth: no i did it the mplayer route
<Amaranth> lint: ick
<lint> Do you suggest totem instead?
<ProN00b> ok, Ng, thanks
<southern> nickrud: I'm using adsl...
<Amaranth> lint: I don't think the mplayer plugin in breezy has a UI of any kind
<lint> nope
<lint> haha
<Amaranth> lint: it just plays, you have no control
<rysiek|pl> southern: I read Polish, what's the problem?
<southern> "Interface used for dynamic DNS service" : ppp0?
<HymnToLife> Amaranth> there _is_ a mplayer GUI
<lint> i'll try totem then
<HymnToLife> I don't find it nice though, VLC all the way for me :p
<pavier> salu les pd
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: I know, but not in the mozilla plugin in breezy.
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<nickrud> southern: if you're using ppp over ethernet, yes
<LjL> ?
<southern> thanks
<pavier> you fuck my wife motherfucker ?
<Amaranth> HymnToLife: What do you need an op for?
<HymnToLife> [18:12]  pavier salu les pd <= "pd" means gay :/
<LjL> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> guess it's the same guy
* pavier was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<southern> done with setup
<nickrud> southern: try ddclient, it's a well made package.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d83-177-228-35.cust.tele2.fr]  by Amaranth
<southern> yes I've done with setup and config...
<frank23> lint: instead of dealing with those firefox plugins, I just use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension, everything plays in a external media player of your choice
<lint> frank: ah, good call
<aridese> hi guys when does dapper come out? april?
<asterisk99> Help!!! I was cleaning up ... well... don't ask... I deleted my home directory (yeah... I know dumb!!!!) --- I've added it back and set chmod and chown, but.... I cannot launch Terminal, get to my Desktop Folder... arrrrgggg!!!!!!!!!   Any advice? (other than don't do that!!)
<lint> Yeah i can't use totem anyway because i'm in KDE
<Ng> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> aridese: April 20th.
<southern> it says: * dynamic DNS service update utility not in use"
<Amaranth> april 4th, i think
<Amaranth> oh
<aridese> lol, april 4th is my birthdya
<Amaranth> lint: Sure you can
<southern> do I have to do anything else??
<lint> Amaranth: Adept claims its for GNOME
<johndarkhorse> i love a parade
<Amaranth> lint: It is, but you can use it anywhere.
<nickrud> southern: don't forget /etc/default/ddclient, then sudo invoke-rc.d ddclient restart
<tonyyarusso> frank23: Does that actually work for you?  I tried that extension once (a while ago) and had some issues with it.
<southern> ok thank you
<LinuxIdiot> hi im stuck on installing sagem f@st 800 modem on ubuntu 5.10
<frank23> tonyyarusso: I found it to work very well. once in a while you have to do a reload to see it but that's it
<Ng> tonyyarusso: works here :)
<tonyyarusso> asterisk99: I don't know if there's a 'correct' way to handle that, but presumably you no longer have any data anyway, so I personally would try deleting it again, deleting the user, and adding the user back.
<zulfiqar> anyone having problems with Automatix?
<lint> installed totem and still no dice
<LjL> ubotu, tell zulfiqar about automatix
<Ng> asterisk99: you might want to copy things from /etc/skel/ to your home directory too
<lint> i can't even get flash to work
<mcf501> hey how do you configure your console so you can open executables by just typing their names?
<tonyyarusso> frank23, Ng: All right, maybe it's improved.  Stuff seems to do that over the course of a year or more!
<LjL> mcf501: that's considered a security risk. you can already "just type the name" of programs that have been installed, and for programs in your current dir, just type ./ before the name
<Itze_> hey, could anybody help me here. My azureus doesnt start anymore... is there a way to run any diagnostic on it to find out whats wrong?
<edward0> lint: there is an mplayer mozilla plugin I think
<gnomefreak> mcf501: what type of file
<airjump> hello
<lint> edward: have that installed already
<lint> I even have both versions installed
<gnomefreak> mcf501: you would need to write a script for that to happen please refer to the abs guide in synaptic
<mcf501> well, they are just application/x-executable im doing some opengl projects
<LjL> why a script?
<zulfiqar> how do i install wmv codecs?
<lint> I've got flashplayer-mozilla installed and I have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<LjL> ubotu, tell zulfiqar about wmv
<airjump> one question dashboard function like the same in MAC OS X in UBUNTU?
<mcf501> ./ works fine thanks
<gnomefreak> LjL: depends what it is
<edward0> lint: that is flash
<gnomefreak> as i said above
<asterisk99> tonyyarusso: I sudo'ed as root now (thank god)... you think I can simply deluser and adduser again?  What about all my permissions (is: sudo, etc.)
<tonyyarusso> Would there be any way to get information from the wiki (paused to be static, b/c otherwise surely this would be too complicated) into something resembling the Gnome help (yelp), such that users could access it offline?
<lint> edward: ?
<edward0> lint: what type of video are you trying to view?
<lint> for example nba.com
<LjL> tonyyarusso: couldn't you just mirror the wiki? not sure how big it is
<xoz> is the sensor module working in G4 ppc?
<lint> i get a message saying flash 5 is needed near the top bar
<asterisk99> Ng: directory /etc/skel is empty
<lint> "You need Flash 5 to run this application."
<tonyyarusso> asterisk99: Oh right...  Um, I'm not sure what would happen with sudo.  If you had root enabled it would be simple, but that's not how Ubuntu's set up, so I'm really not sure.  Sudo expertise anyone?
<Ng> asterisk99: ls -A /etc/skel :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Maybe?  What would be the most efficient means for doing so do you think?
<LjL> asterisk99: is that your primary user? the only one with sudo access?
<lint> If you fix this for me edward, i'll love you forever
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know/know how to find out the total size of the wiki?
<zulfiqar> how can i make a script files with multiple apt-get comands and run it once?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lint about flash
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i would just run wget.   "wget --mirror https://wiki.ubuntu.com" or perhaps something slightly smarter
<tonyyarusso> asterisk99: You could set up another user with sudo access first otherwise.
<Emperor> if you want root enabled, you could use sudo, or give root a password with the following command "sudo passwd root"
<gnomefreak> zulfiqar: check the abs guide in synaptic
<edward0> lint: you can run firefox and in the location bar type about:plugins that will show you all loaded plugins
<tonyyarusso> LjL: It's the slightly smarter part I would be wondering what it would be.
<LjL> zulfiqar: if you mean for running "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", you'll be better off with an alias than a script, probably
<chell> Hi
<asterisk99> LjL: admittedly, yes. That's my primary user.
<lint> Although i do appreciate the autobot answer gnomefreak; i've already done all that
<LjL> asterisk99: i wouldn't delete it
<LjL> asterisk99: what happened exactly? i didn't follow from the beginning
<LinuxIdiot> does anyone have a sagem f@st modem working well under ubuntu??
<lint> edward: interesting, it lists no plugins
<zulfiqar> LjL, how do i create an alias?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well, not sure. best is to try i guess, i'll give it a try myself
<zulfiqar> is there a howto or help file out there?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: All right!  (Here goes the bandwidth...)
<erez> anyone knows how to change the encoding in irssi?
<LjL> zulfiqar:    alias apt="sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade; sudo aptitude search ~N" is what i use
<johndarkhorse> zulfiqar: open a terminal and type "man alias"
<asterisk99> LjL: You rae gonna laugh your ass off... I was testing an install script that creates a new group, user, and loads files into /home/testuser/ yada yada yada
<LjL> tonyyarusso: perhaps you could wait for me to try - i've got 10mbps
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I think I will, thanks.
<asterisk99> LjL: I wanted to test it again to make sure that I preoperly created all the correct files but wanted to clean up before
<zulfiqar> johndarkhorse, "man alias" says no command found
<edward0> lint: you installed the gpl flash player?
<johndarkhorse> zulfiqar: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic and we can explain it to ya
<asterisk99> LjL: So Mr. Dumb-ass here types in (as root) rm -r /home/ instead of rm -r /home/testuser
<LjL> asterisk99: oh :)
<chell> I'd really like to do my ubuntu fresh install now. Unfortunately, I've got to wait till wednesday :-(
<asterisk99> LjL: As Homer Simpson would say ... DOOOOHHHHHH
<lint> edward: i believe so..
<LjL> asterisk99: well your files are gone anyway, correct?
<brian_> unbutu is pretty sweet heh.  damn
<lint> whats the package name?
<brian_> ubuntu*
<chell> yeah I love it
<tonyyarusso> erez: /set term_charset utf-8
<brian_> i usually run openbsd, but i like this linux distrobution
<erez> tonyyarusso: thanks
<asterisk99> LjL: Ooooo Baby. Yes. I created a new /home/me  (me = my master user)
<LjL> asterisk99: well i don't think you'd really need to remove/readd the user... i suppose your worry is that you don't have any configuration files in your new home, right?
<asterisk99> LjL: Then added /home/me/Desktop ... set up permissions and ownership
<asterisk99> LjL: The user cannot do anything ... can't access any of the System apps
<brian_> oot@deface:~# uptime
<brian_>  11:08:07 up 11:15,  3 users,  load average: 0.39, 0.74, 1.06
<brian_> root@deface:~# uname -a
<brian_> Linux br1an 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<asterisk99> LjL: Worth a try .... I can always re-install and recreate about 2 hours worth of work
<chell> A question: Does ubuntu have support for different english"es" (like UK, AUS, US...) or just US?
<brian_> wow, i pasted it wrong LOL, that's a first.
<HymnToLife> asterisk99> what's the problem ?
<HymnToLife> add the user to the admin groop as root
<LjL> asterisk99: no need to reinstall
<HymnToLife> ant it will be able to use sudo
<LjL> asterisk99: you can always boot into rescue mode even if you lose root priviledges
<LjL> asterisk99: so i guess you could try that, even though i'm quite sure there has to be a safer way
<lint> Fun, adept just crashed
<edward0> lint: lol
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Can you tell overall progress with the wiki with wget like that, or just for the current file?
<darkstar_> g'night people ...
<edward0> lint: download the linux flash player from macromedia and install it?
<asterisk99> LjL: Yeah .... true .... I've been programming since 1967 --- this isn't the forst dumb-ass mistake I've made [I once melted $40,000 worth of core memory on an IBM /360] 
<chell> good day darkstar_ ;-)
<engla> asterisk99: cool! :-)
<tonyyarusso> asterisk99: That's gotta hurt.  What'd you do to get out of that one?
<nickrud> oh, asterisk99 did you keep the job?
<HymnToLife> lol you rock asterisk99
<sbalneav> asterisk99: Got a nice cube of 16 k of core on my desk.  Toroids on wires are pretty :)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it was going, but i stopped it because i realized html links wouldn't work - found out you'll need the "--convert-links" option
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Okay.  Do you know yet what the total size would be?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: not really, that will only be known when it's finished ;)
<chell> Any idea on the dapper drake release date?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Hmm.  I wish there was a way to check, but short of e-mailing an admin, dunno.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: though, there is still something wrong with links even with that option
<tonyyarusso> chell: April 20th.
<zulfiqar> how to install a deb package?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: don't think there is one
<chell> So long to go :-(
<tonyyarusso> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<lnx_> anyone know how to chane the XMMS icon in the panel?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Do you know what's wrong with the links?
<tonyyarusso> lnx_: Right click > Properties > Icon.
<roccociro> ciao
<roccociro> sono gomez
<chell> Is it possible to upgrade from one flight cd to another and then to the final version of dapper?
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lnx_> tonyyarusso: right click what?
<roccociro> ciao raga
<asterisk99> nickrud/tonyandrusso: Yup that hurt. It was in college (almost got turfed, but my marks were A+  --- phewwww!)
<roccociro> sono gomez
<tonyyarusso> lnx_: The icon in the panel.
<tonyyarusso> asterisk99: Oh man...
<tushkee> hey guys, im trying to setup VNC thru SSH
<lint> edward: i love you so much
<lint> flash is now working
<LjL> tonyyarusso: maybe nothing is wrong. i seem to understand from the man pages that the links will get fixed when the corresponding page is downloaded, so i guess links that are wrong have simply not been downloaded yet
<tushkee> i just installed vncviewer v.4+ and the -via switch is gone
<tonyyarusso> LjL: That sounds like it makes sense.
<lnx_> tonyyarusso, i mean the icon when the application is actually running
<lint> now to get streaming video in firefox working
<asterisk99> nickrud/tonyandrusso: It's what happened if you try to IPL (boot) a /360 mainframe with the disk drive powered down ---- you'd think IBM would have tested this, but noooooooooooooo.....  (they covered it under warranty)
<tushkee> what's the switch to direct VNC thru SSH?
<tonyyarusso> lnx_: Oh...not sure about that one.
<nickrud> asterisk99: your very first destructive testing, I take it 
<LjL> tonyyarusso: (though i actually mean to say they're currently *wrong*, not just that i get a "not found" 'cause they haven't been downloaded ;)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: What kind of wrong?  (ex.?)
<dooglus> tushkee: which connected using ssh, type ~C to get a special prompt from ssh, then type -L localhost:5901:localhost:5900
<chell> cya
<LjL> tonyyarusso:   like,  file://blah, with no path. instead, they're supposed to be converted to relative links that will work from any path. let's see
<dooglus> tushkee: (to request that port 5901 on the local host should be forwarded to port 5900 on the remote host)
<asterisk99> nickrud: hahahaha   yes .... very!!!!   better than one of the operators at Control Data who had a head crash on a removable disk pack, removed the pack, and tried it on 8 other disk units.... transferring metal oxide bits to every obne of the drives (thus, ruining them)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: actually, not with no path -- with a root path. like file:///blah
<dooglus> tushkee: then connect using vncviewer: vncviewer localhost:1
<LjL> tonyyarusso: and they appear to not work even after the corresponding file has been downloaded, either :\  though the man page seemed to make it pretty clear that "--convert-links" was the right option to use
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Got it.
<nickrud> asterisk99: heh
<Deft> hi, is there anyone here who can tell me what's happening in the build queue with sound-juicer?
<joaolesi> hi
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i suppose, in the worst case, they could be fixed manually with a giant "sed" command =)
<joaolesi> i need help with a laptop hutplug system please...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Oh man...  I'm not even sure I know how to do that.
<joaolesi> *hotplug
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<lint> brb
<napsy> I have a problem with xwidcap. When I record all went fine. But when I playback the movie (mpeg4) the movie is way too fast. What's wrong?
<tushkee> dooglus: im gonna try that now, thx
<HymnToLife> joaolesi> unplug all USB devices when boting
<tulio2> how ?
<dooglus> tushkee: I'm assuming you already have a VNC server running on the remote host, listening on port 5900
<joaolesi> yeah but this in a laptop, no connections...
<joaolesi> i don't really know what to do
<HymnToLife> hmm that's funny
<joaolesi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134697
<LjL> tonyyarusso: would be something like    find /directory -name "*.htm*" -exec sed "s/a href=\"\//a href=\"" \;
<LjL> tonyyarusso: hope it won't really come to this ;)
<joaolesi> i made this post but was no help ...
<maxtor> hello helpmeeeeeeeee
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I'm writing it down anyway though.
<tushkee> dooglus: it's all set, i can connect just fine, but not via SSH
<tulio2> :p
<tulio2> :D
<tulio2> :)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no need, i don't think it will work. i'm not the kind of guy who can write working sed commands without trying them first :)
<tulio2> ^^
<maxtor>                                    hello helpmeeeeeee
<maxtor> hello helpmeeeeeee
<tushkee> dooglus: when I ~C on shell prompt of host it says command unknown
<nickrud> joaolesi: I read dhalgren's reply, that sounds right (I've told others to blacklist the sound driver, and it worked as well)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i am at 12 megabytes by the way. no idea about the progress though
<maxtor> how to configure my video card
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Okay.
<lint> odd, i just relogged in and i tried installing a package and it claimed that something else was using the process
<LinuxJones> maxtor: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lint> how can i sigkill all adept instances?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: How many items is that?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: 821 files
<LjL> tonyyarusso: though that's now 14 megs ;)
<tulio2> ubuntu supports 128gb of ram ?
<LjL> *giga*bytes?
<joaolesi> but alt+sysreq+e don't work, i can't get past the "starting hotplug"
<tulio2> yes
<maxtor>  how to configure my video card
<LjL> tulio2: not the 32 bit version for sure
<maxtor>  how to configure my video card
<tulio2> LjL: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> maxtor: what card?
<maxtor> VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<maxtor> or kn400
<maxtor> via
<nickrud> joaolesi: you may need to boot a rescue disk, and edit the blacklist that way. Not the best answer, but hardware is hard sometimes
<dooglus> tushkee: hit return in ssh, then ~ then C straight away.  no backspacing, etc.
<LinuxJones> maxtor: what do you mean configure your video card ?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Some of these should be launchpad profiles, not wiki pages.
<lint> anyone?
<gnomefreak> maxtor: sorry i never heard of that :(
<dooglus> tushkee: and make sure it's a capital C
<joaolesi> i'll try it
<joaolesi> thks in advance
<LjL> tonyyarusso: that's possibly a "smart" thing that could be added to the command ;)
<maxtor> idon t play nothing
<maxtor> lspci says 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<tulio2> http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/2928/imagem5kt.png
<tulio2> ops
<joaolesi> hmmm how can i get a rescue disk ?
<tushkee> dooglus: okay, it says FORWARDING PORT.
<tulio2> http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/4568/screenshot0sk.png ***
<dooglus> tushkee: right.  and you're back to the shell prompt.
<maxtor> helpme please
<tushkee> dooglus: it doesnt come back, just hang on that line.
<sveri> hi, i have a computer with onboard nic, i can ping my own nic (192.168.15.13) but no other in my network, gateway and subnet ist set correctly, does somebody have an idea what the problem could be?
<dooglus> tushkee: now you should be able to run "vncviewer localhost:1" on your local machine (not in ssh) to connect
<nickrud> joaolesi: download damn small linux (find it on distrowatch.com) and burn it as a CD
<tushkee> dooglus: k, ill try it now
<nickrud> joaolesi: if you have a high speed net, download the ubuntu live cd. dsl is 50M, ubuntu live is >600M
<engla> X is gathering memory again. Uses 362M resident memory  (14M shared), and sysprofiler tells me 350M of that is from [heap] . I really want to find the offender
<tulio2> http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/4568/screenshot0sk.png *** where is the ubuntu partition ? :S
<dooglus> tushkee: if you hit return in the ssh window you should get a shell prompt.
<maxtor> my kernel is 2.6.10.6-686
<LjL> tonyyarusso: ouch - i think i know what's wrong with the links
<dooglus> tushkee: but you want to run vncviewer on your local machine, not in the ssh window
<HymnToLife> wow that's old maxtor
<LjL> tonyyarusso: wiki links don't have a .html extension, so wget ignores them =) there's an option for that though
<tonyyarusso> LjL: And what's that?
<asterisk99> nickrud: This is pretty kewl.... My user id looked quite broken... I logged of to get ready for the Rescue boot, but tried to log back in again... linux repaired itself... happy camper time :)
<engla> (well actually, that's 350M from WM that is on heap. it still is a lot though). I don'
<HymnToLife> are you running hoary ?
<maxtor> an how to upgrade it
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Do you remember the option?
<maxtor> ?
<maxtor> yes
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<tushkee> dooglus: i run the vncviewer on local, and it says - end of stream  ?
<engla> *I don't feel the pain though until there is less than 50M free (caches included)
<dooglus> tushkee: "vncviewer localhost:1" ?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yeah... the complete command line i would use, right now, is    wget --force-html --convert-links --mirror https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> asterisk99: something was out of sync, it seems. Perseverance Provides ;)
<lint> HymnToLife: If my terminal is claiming that the resource is temporarily unavailable (somehow adept is running in secret) how can i kill the process?
<asterisk99> nickrud: And... dumb luck
<tushkee> dooglus: yeah...the remote btw is on LAN.
<dooglus> tushkee: it shouldn't matter.
<tushkee> dooglus: lemme try it again...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: It looks like it needs an option to not check the certificate too.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: we should probably move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HymnToLife> lint> (sudo) killall process
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Good point.
<nickrud> asterisk99: you ever use the shotgun approach to troubleshooting (hm, I think we're getting off topic here, too badk)
<lint> awesome, thanks
<lint> i was trying to kill by reference #
<zygis> 47.60) has joined #ubuntu
<zygis> * QuarkPup (n=QuarkPu
<zygis> lei
<zygis> zasiok
<zygis> f
<HymnToLife> zygis> ?
<zygis> fl
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<johndarkhorse> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is probably Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<LinuxIdiot> does anyone have a sagem f@st modem working well under ubuntu??
<tushkee> dooglus: it still says end of stream. while on the ssh prompt of remote it says channel 3 open failed ...connection refused
<LinuxIdiot> plz help me
<tulio2> guys, http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7570/partition6nc.png
<tulio2> thats right ?
<dooglus> tushkee: are you sure there's a VNC server listening on 5900 on the remote machine?
<dooglus> tushkee: try "nc localhost 5900" in the ssh window.
<tulio2> guys, http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7570/partition6nc.png thats right or not ?
<tushkee> it's a tightvncserver and yes, i can connect to it normally by issuing vncviewer
<tushkee> dooglus: lemme try
<roccociro> ciao
<roccociro> sono italiano
<tushkee> dooglus: localhost [127.0.0.1]  5900 (?) : Connection refused
<HymnToLife> tulio2> it's a bit small
<nickrud> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HymnToLife> not even 2 GB :/
<tushkee> dooglus: that's from teh ssh prompt
<tushkee> dooglus: i typed the nc command there
<tulio2> guys, http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7570/partition6nc.png OR http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/4961/partition29un.png ?
<roccociro> mi date il canale italian?
<lint> Ok totem is installed, totem-xineui is installed, i have w32 codecs installed and the others
<tulio2> witch would be better ?
<dooglus> tushkee: odd.  is your VNC server on a different port?
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lint> any ideas why videos in firefox not working?
<nickrud> roccociro: #ubuntu-it
<tushkee> dooglus: default i guess, since i didnt change anything, just did a suod apt-get to install it and that's it.
<HymnToLife> tulio2> you have a small driveintalling two OSes on it is a bad idea I think
<fangorious> tulio2: i always go with the extended partition
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: how small?
<tulio2> HymnToLife: extended = logical ?
<HymnToLife> about 5 GB gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: i wouldnt dual boot that and i do some crazy crap
<fangorious> tulio2: yeah, the logical partitions are in an extended partition (the blue border around the logical partitions)
<asterisk99> nickrud: Guess what??? My regular user ... now has root privileges!!!!  Have I discoevered a HOLE in ubuntu security?
<tulio2> fangorious: yes yes
<tulio2> i'will try that way
<tulio2> thanks
<dooglus> tushkee: use a 'netstat -tl' to see where it's listening.
<tulio2> smart boot manager
<tulio2> is not detecting ext2 partition :S
<tulio2> what is wrong ;S
<HymnToLife> which boot manager ?
<tushkee> dooglus: 5901, x11-1, localhost:35122, localhost:ipp, localhost:37723, *:ssh
<fangorious> when I use gnome-user-share (2 dapper machines, and one os x) none of the ~/Public folders show up browsing the network on any of the three machines, other than firewalls getting in the way (not enabled on any machine) what might the problem be?
<tulio2> this: http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/4568/screenshot0sk.png
<tulio2> HymnToLife
<tushkee> dooglus: those ports higher than 30000 i guess those are from bittorrent hehe
<fangorious> tulio2: i always use grub
<HymnToLife> tulio2> what's wrong with GRUB ?
<nickrud> asterisk99: you shouldn't, you may have some oddities though. what's your user number?
<tulio2> i dont know what grub is
<tulio2> and how to record floppy
<lisi> cwillu: you there? it's me with the wine probs :)
<lost334411> i need help with ubuntu
<lost334411> how di i see an ntfs drive
<lint> what in the world...
<erez> lost334411: you have to mount it.. i'll send you a guide in a sec..
<lint> i have EVERYTHING installed, still no video playback in firefox
<asterisk99> nickrud: 1000
<lost334411> thanks
<fangorious> tulio2: grub is the default boot manager that ubuntu uses, it supports booting windows, too
<nickrud> asterisk99: bummer. First one out. What groups do you belong to?
<tulio2> fangorious: but iwant it in a diskett
<scarabatwork> can someone help me with a network issue?
<lost334411> well i have it up it jyust keeps tellinjg me i can not veiw the drive
<HymnToLife> tulio2> you can ery well install grub on a floppy
<tulio2> HymnToLife: how
<tulio2> is there a IMG file ?
<HymnToLife> I don't know, I've never done it
<HymnToLife> but you can for sure
<erez> lost334411: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<HymnToLife> try searching the wiki
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Emperor> ~ntfs
<Emperor> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HymnToLife> my guess is during Ubuntu installyou tell it to install GRUB on your flopy instead of your MBR
<Lillismannen> #ubuntu.se
<LinuxIdiot> can someone help me with sagem f@st modem driver install?
<aridese> what's a good brute-force cracking tool for linux?
<taks> how i handle .packages in ubuntu distro, like instal incscape... ?!?
<asterisk99> nickrud: It was something residual --- a reboot fixed it ---- weird
<HymnToLife> [19:06]  aridese what's a good brute-force cracking tool for linux? <= do you really thing you will get an answer for this ?
<lint> I had ubuntu install GRUB on the MBR
<nickrud> asterisk99: judicious shotgunning, I see ;)
<farous> any idea why xman report no manual pages. Was it replaced or was the location of the man pages been changed
<aridese> HymnToLife, why not?
<HymnToLife> because in case you didn't know, cracking is illegal...
<aridese> i'm doing a security audit on my network
<k3mper> hi, how do i install xwindows?
<HymnToLife> !windows
<ubotu> well, windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<lisi> I've got a wine problem - can anyone help?
<lint> HymnToLife: I've installed w32, all the mad plugins, totem, totem plugin, everything, still no video in firefox, any ideas?
<HymnToLife> lint> no, I never play videos in FF
<bav_> I have problems getting screen res bigger than 1024x768 on an laptop with ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M. I've installed the propriatary fglrx ATI driver 'cause tha "ati" x.org driver crashed.
<HymnToLife> it's part of the fun of dialup I guess :D
<lint> hahha
<lint> anyone else?
<erez> lisi:  what's the problem? maybe i can help..
<lint> If donations to ubuntu exist, five dollars to the community if I can get this fixed
<scarabatwork> i have a wireless connection that is connecting, can reach everything on the local network by ip, but there's no dns resolution on the box, can someone help me with this?
<lint> i'll even provide verification
<farous> bav_ check if your card and screen support it first
<lisi> I installed wine via apt-get
<porkekko> salve
<lisi> hang on, I'll be back in a few...
<lost334411> ok its there not it is saying  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1".
<bav_> favous: it should easy do 1280x800 at 60MHz...
<farous_away> bav_: than sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erez> lost334411: did you follow one of the guides we gave you?
<lost334411> yeah
<bav_> farous: did that, and /etc/X11/xorg.conf have the new modes listed, but when I restart X and try to use the gnome tool to set screen res it still only lists max 1024x768...
<tonyyarusso> What's the command to type something to display on another tty?
<tulio2> http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/9841/partition30nn.png
<tulio2> right? :D
<farous_away> bav_: it should be in your display section not screen one
<farous_away> bav_: or perhaps both but should be the first on the list in the display
* lint sighs
<ubuntu__> high
<tulio2> http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/9841/partition30nn.png
<bav_> farous: hmmm, will it help if I send the xorg.conf file if that's where I go wrong?
<cwillu> lisi; how goes the battle?
<ubuntu__> anyone knows if its possible to play cc generals on dual screen
<DeMoNSeEd> hello, I'm trying to run this Klik app, but i keep getting message to install rpm2cpio, but it's not in repos, where do i get it
<johndarkhorse> DeMoNSeEd: what is wrong with synaptic?
<lint> What in the world is up with adept
<lint> always crashing
<tulio2> boot flag is like = make it active ?
<lint> then it wont let me kill the processes, then i have to reboot
<DeMoNSeEd> absolutely nothing wrong with it, just read the Article on D.W and figured i'd try Klik
<ubuntu__> tell me if u know how to play cc generals in dual screen plz
<afief> Could someone tell me about a good download maneger for linux?
<johndarkhorse> DeMoNSeEd: you may cause your ubuntu to grind to a halt using Klik
<tushkee> dooglus: you there due? i think i solved it
<johndarkhorse> afief: wget
<Agrajag> DeMoNSeEd: it looks like klik is for rpm-based distros
<tulio2> lynx is better
<afief> johndarkhorse: wow that was quick
<DeMoNSeEd> ah....k, super thanks, glad ya told me, i'll pass then
<faded_> Hi all. I am having a strange issue trying to log in to Gnome. After entering user/pass, the screen is blank for a few seconds before returning to the graphical login screen. Any ideas?
<cwillu> ubuntu__ you may have more luck in a channel relating to that game
<tulio2> lynx -source www.site.com/file.zip > file.zip
<keithhhhhhhh1> hello
<DeMoNSeEd> thanks johndarkhorse  and Agrajag
<ubuntu__> ok i dont know a channel for that game
<sig> anyone know what the next stable release will be number as? also what the name will be?
<lint> Adept wont run whenever i click on it, and when i try to killall it i get this lovely error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/587334
<DeMoNSeEd> 6.04
<DeMoNSeEd> Dapper Duck
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> drake ;)
<sig> 5.10 still the latest stable ?
<DeMoNSeEd> oops...lol
<keithhhhhhhh1> Ive heard there is a windows to linux (or maybe windows to ubuntu) video is this true and is it free?
<DeMoNSeEd> my error
<tristanmike> sig, yes sir
<HappyFool> some people take exception to drakes and ducks being equated
<lisi> cwillu: hi - not too bad, but still can't install IE
<DeMoNSeEd> don't know what i was thinkin there..lol, I stand corrected
<lisi> I installed a couple of other apps that connect to the Internet and they're fine
<SirTorte> Hi everyone.
<DeMoNSeEd> IE?  ugh!
<ramlez> when i used command apt-get upgrade i have errors 503 Service Unavailable :( how i can reprai it?
<lisi> but iesetup.exe can't connect to the MS servers
<keithhhhhhhh1> Ive heard there is a windows to linux (or maybe windows to ubuntu) video is this true and is it free?
<lint> ramlez: That means that ftp/site is down at the moment i believe
<lisi> and I installed IE using ies4linux, and it runs, but doesn't load any web pages
<lint> You could try another mirror
<SirTorte> A fairly simple question I believe, but I can't find any good answer on the unofficial ubuntu guide. I want to share one specific folder (and sub folders), to one user only, however I don't want it to be his 'home' folder. Any ideas on how to do this? Or would it work with the Share Folders thingy under administration?
<cwillu> ey, lisi
<lisi> DeMoNSeEd: yeah, I design web pages and need to check layout sometimes in IE
<cwillu> I forget, did we try wiping .wine yesterday?
<ramlez> lint,  and now what i should do?
<lint> whats your sources.lst look like?
<lint> if its the default
<lint> just wait a bit and try again
<ramlez> no
<cwillu> where yesterday = whenever you were on before
<nickrud> SirTorte: sudo chown -R <user>:<user> /path/to/dir
<tushkee> is freeNX available yet on Dapper?
<lisi> nope
<DeMoNSeEd> lisi,  i see
<tulio2> what is the best way to install ati driver?
<nickrud> !tell tulio2 about ati
<SirTorte> nickrud: Thanks! I'll try right away.
<tulio2> nickrud: i already reat that
<ramlez> lint,  i have sources.lst from polish forum, I'll try again leter but it must download again all 450,b ? :| :(
<tulio2> but what is the better way ?
<cwillu> ies4 didn't work either, you said?
<tulio2> that u guys recommend ?
<lisi> cwillu: you mean uninstall and reinstall, or just clear out the dir (ie rename or something)?
<scarabatwork> !dhcp
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scarabatwork
<cwillu> rename
<SirTorte> Oh, I forgot to mention that I want to have full access to it to, so I'd rather him not 'owning' the folder.
<lisi> it did work to download the ie files, which it did through the shell script which runs in linux
<nickrud> tulio2: I don't have an ati, so I can't judge. That's supposed to be the 'best' advice
<cwillu> uninstall may leave config files around, which will defeat the purpose
<cwillu> ya, but not any further
<LoCusF> !symbian
<ubotu> LoCusF: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tulio2> thanks
<tulio2> !microsoft
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tulio2
<lisi> but once I open IE, it tries to connect but just shows a blank page and hangs
<tulio2> !warez
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tulio2
<lost334411> now how do i see the files
<tulio2> !piracy
<ubotu> tulio2: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu__> damn i cant find anything about dual screen cc generals
<SirTorte> Anyway to do it without making him the owner of the folder?
<lisi> ok, rename and then run winetools again to config?
<lisi> BTW, I had tried winecfg the other day to config and it just hung
<cwillu> that's... odd
<cwillu> how close to a plain old ubuntu box is your box?
<cwillu> anything weird with the networking?  (wifi, installed firewall rules, etc?)
<lisi> pretty plain, I think - I basically installed from the disc and I've installed other things through apt-get but never compiled on my own
<lisi> no, nothing like that
<nickrud> SirTorte: sudo chown -R <you>:<him> /path/to/dir ; sudo cmod -R g+rw /path/to/dir ; sudo chmod -R g+s /path/to/dir
<nickrud> SirTorte: the second command is chmod also, not cmod
<SirTorte> nickrud, thanks again :).
<lisi> I have a DSL connection, with external DSL modem
<lisi> works fine everywhere else
<SirTorte> nickrud, okay. Big thanks :).
<cwillu> what type of network card is it?
<lisi> now you're asking a good question - I don't remember offhand, is there a way for me to check without opening the box?
<zoexii> hello, I have got a problem see... I seem to have active swap partitions on 2 drives at once...  I am trying to reformat one of them so as to remove it from the computer and give it to a friend.  How do I get rid of the swap partition?
<renewip> how to turnoff Synchronus system clock with time server service in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> SirTorte: that's off the top of my head, and it should be right. I'll be around for only a little while, though if it fails
<tulio2> ahahhaa
<cwillu> is it onboard or a seperate card?
<tulio2> ubuntu installation stucked on "Testing network repository..."
<SirTorte> nickrud: Well, even if it's not right it's the thought that counts :).
<tulio2> at 50%
<cwillu> also, the dsl, do you have to enter login information, or does it work with no auth?
<lisi> separate caerd - had it installed when I upgraded to DSL
<renewip> how to turnoff Synchronus system clock with time server service in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> SirTorte: the thrust is correct, though.
<lisi> login info - this is one of my other probs, I actually have to run pppeioconf every time I boot up in order to connect
<SirTorte> nickrud, okay. It says something about unallowed group (rough back translation).
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> I think we might be getting closer
<afief> Can someone tell me about a download manager with a GUI(wget is nice, but i don't like typing urls)
<mathias> freeloader
<cwillu> from a linux term, type in 'route'
<SirTorte> chown: "x:y": ogiltig grupp (ogiltig grupp = unacceptable group or something like that)
<cwillu> and tell me which ifaces you have
<cwillu> I have a hunch that wine isn't using the pppoe adapter
<ompaul> SirKillalot, same username and group
<lisi> Kernel IP routing table
<lisi> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<lisi> v2.actcom.co.il *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<lisi> default         v2.actcom.co.il 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<nickrud> SirTorte: do groups <other user> ; the first one should be the same as his username; that's the one you want
<Jhair> ouch
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell lisi about paste
<ompaul> lisi, please do not paste here ever
<SirTorte> nickrud, okay.
<SirTorte> Oh...
<lisi> sorry, didn't know
<nickrud> ompaul: he want's to be the owner, but let someone else write to the dir
<cwillu> my fault
<SirTorte> nickrud: Stupid mistake by me there =P.
<nickrud> SirTorte: oh
<SirTorte> nickrud: I had forgotten to press ok after adding his user info. Big thanks though!
<cwillu> !tell lisi about paste
<redguy> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<vicks> i'm contemplating buying a used nvidia card to be able to try out xgl. since i'm not into gaming, i'll prolly just use it for xgl. what chipset do you think i should go with? what is the minimun spec for running usable xgl? what older cards work well with drivers?
<ompaul> nickrud, so both of them should be in the same group staff/buddies whatever then it does not matter as long is it is writable by the group
<lisi> got it - why's it bad to paste?
<cwillu> we're not the only ones having conversations
<ompaul> lisi, it scrolls the screen on all 500 other users
<nickrud> vicks: I have a 5200, works ok with gl, barely
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> ompaul: yeah, that's where he's headed
<zulfiqar> hotwto install xvid codecs?
<lisi> anyway, does this info help?
<cwillu> lisi, paste me the output of ifconfig
<soundray> How can I unset read-only on a document in OpenOffice? (I'd look it up, but for some reason, I can't start the OpenOffice help system)
<lisi> ok, how do I do that without pasting here?
<vicks> nickrud: what does barely mean? =)
<cwillu> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell zulfiqar about w32codecs
<lisi> how do I do this privately?
<cwillu> :/
<afief> Can someone tell me about a download manager with a GUI(wget is nice, but i don't like typing urls)
<cwillu> good point
<cwillu> email it to cwillu@gmail.com if you want
<ompaul> lisi, you use a pastebin read the message from ubotu there is a url in there
<nickrud> vicks: a bit of stutter, when I rotate the cube and have a busy computer
<vicks> nickrud: ok
<lisi> can you login to AIM or MSN? that might be easier - or, can we open a private channel?
<johndarkhorse> afief: you were told "freeloader"
<cwillu> cwillu@gmail.com on msn
<ompaul> cwillu, that looks perverse
<afief> johndarkhorse: sorry, must have missed it:S
<HymnToLife> indeed
<cwillu> I know
<SirTorte> nickrud, he only sees his home folder when logged in. Perhaps I should've mentioned that this is trying to share a specific folder over a network using Samba to only that user when there's a few more users that I don't want to have access to that folder?
<tonyous> hello
<SirTorte> hello tonyous
<nickrud> SirTorte: yes, you should have. I know nothing about samba, except that what I said won't work 
<ompaul> SirTorte, your doing samba that is windows permissions
<ompaul> SirTorte, ask in ##windows
<SirTorte> nickrud, okay, sorry :P. But yeah thanks, it's also some help, since he will occassionally log onto this computer aswell. =P.
<SirTorte> ompaul, okay.
<vicks> nickrud: how do you type the hiragana smiley?
<cwillu> lisi; I lied
<cwillu> cwillu@sasktel.net
<ompaul> vicks, if you copy this  you can paste that 
<lisi> explains why youre not online :)
<lisi> let me try again
<soundray> I received a doc by email that I need to edit. When I open it in OOo Writer, the content is set read-only. Where is the option to unset this, please?
<nickrud> vicks: I stole it from seveas: Settings -> advanced -> autoreplace, type the : ) smiley and paste the 
<Seveas> nickrud, thief!
<vicks> heh, ok
<Seveas> vicks, it's a katakana smilie btw
<nickrud> Seveas: and I'm gonna steal the -> soon ;P
<Seveas> nickrud, want my replace.conf?
<nickrud> Seveas: sure!
<Seveas> pm me your e-mail addy
<tsw> Seveas: you could put your replace.conf into pastebin :)
<Seveas> tsw, plan
<chris12349> how do you configure screensavers in dapper?
<ompaul> chris12349, by asking in #ubuntu+1 system pref screen
<HymnToLife> for Dapper, go to #ubuntu+1
<soundray> Is there a way to start OpenOffice help standalone from the command line?
<chris12349> thanks guys
<ompaul> soundray, owriter
<SirTorte> Well, I found a workaround that works wonders, simply doing what nickrud said, and then adding a link in the other users home folder to the folder I wanted to share :). Great thanks nickrud, bye bye everyone.
<ompaul> soundray, sorry oowriter2
<Seveas> nickrud, tsw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9789
<soundray> ompaul: I mean, independent of oowriter2. F1 says "help system could not be started", although packages are in place.
<Thug-N-Me> just reset the firewall and i still cannot connect to " telnet localhost 25 " any ideea ?  ( net: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused )
<Seveas> hmm, massive unicode messup :D
<vtomek> how can i install a creative mp3 player( zen micro) in ubuntu?
<soundray> ompaul, OOo help is a standalone program, isn't it?
<ompaul> soundray, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2-help-en-gb<< you done that?
<soundray> ompaul: yes.
<tsw> Seveas: nice :)
<ompaul> soundray, sudo apt-cache search openoffice and weep
<ompaul> why the sudo - who knows
<gnomefreak> lol
<renewip> how to know which runlevel iam being in?
<aura> dd
<aura> ddd
<aura> dssd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<me2win> renewip, type init
<vtomek> can somebody helo my?
<vtomek> sry
<vtomek> help me?
<vtomek> :D
<Seveas> !tell vtomek about somebody
<afief> vtomek: ask the question, wait, pray for help
<vtomek> with what program can i use my creative zen micro player?
<vtomek> neutrino doesn't works
<afief> vtokek: I think amarok is neutrisious for working with most players, give it a try
<mivecz> fi try  install  e17 by synaptic  but i get error
<inzaggi> hello
<afief> mivecz: elaborating on the error will give the community a much better chance to solve it
<afief> inzaggi: hi
<mivecz> ok  wait
<mivecz> afief  you know  e17
<charles> anyone familiar with setting up dhcp-server? mine keeps failing when i try to start it (and i'm not sure where the error/log information goes)
<afief> mivecz: unfortuanatly, i've never head about it before
<cwillu> charles, take a peek in /var/log
<gnomefreak> mivecz: paste your sources.list on pastebin please
<vtomek> afief: but amarok works under kde, not?
<HymnToLife> charles> what exactly is the problem ?
<vtomek> i have gnome
<gnomefreak> vtomek: it runs under gnome as well
<js_> i run ubuntu for amd64.. but i want to install the 32bit version of libsdl/-dev.. is there an easy way to do that?
<vtomek> oks
<vtomek> thx
<vtomek> i try it
<afief> vtomek: it does, but you dont need to install all of KDE, just some libraries(synaptic handles that)
<HymnToLife> charles> could you paste your dhcpd.conf into pastebin ?
<charles> when i run '/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start' i get '[fail] ' as status return
<gnomefreak> or flux or open or xfce
<squire> can any1 help me, wat drivers should i download for nvidia geforcefx cards for linux? IA32 or IA64??
<gnomefreak> squire: is your kernel a 32 bit or 64 bit
<mivecz> pastebin  andress pls
<HymnToLife> charles> could you paste your dhcpd.conf into pastebin ?
<soundray> charles: it probably logs in /var/log or a subdirectory. Find out with ls -rt /var/log
<HymnToLife> I have a working one if you want
<inzaggi> msn  yes
<soundray> !tell mivecz about pastebin
<inzaggi> kontmontecarlo@ hotmail.com
<inzaggi> msn adressssssssssssssss
<charles> http://pastebin.com/587413
<squire> 32 i would say
* gnomefreak didnt see him paste anything
<afief> squire: then you need IA32
<gnomefreak> squire: what does uname -r say when you run that in term
<squire> 1 sec
<lint> Still having the same problem, can play videos off of youtube and google video, but not any wmv files nor no quicktime files. I've installed w32codecs, mplayer, etc
<HymnToLife> subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 <= seems weird to me
<vtomek> afief: it doesn't works. I have creative mp3 player not ipod and amarok say could find devince
<charles> i've tried a few different dhcpd.conf files... none of which have worked for me
<squire> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-9-386
<nickrud> lint: did you install mozilla-mplayer ?
<afief> lint: WMV is a propertary format, as is quicktime. so the support for them is very limited
<HymnToLife> but I'm not very familiar with thisanyway, I have a working one if you want
<gnomefreak> squire: ia32 than
<soundray> vtomek: some of the recent portable music players are hopeless with anything other than Win XP. It's a conspiracy.
<HymnToLife> at leans one that works for me
<squire> gnomefreak: thanks
* gnomefreak didnt get drivers that way :(
<lint> nickrud: yep
<afief> vtomek: what exactly is the problem? does the hotplug system recognize and mount the device?
<mivecz> wait  i think  i use  debian reposit
<gnomefreak> mivecz: dont use debian repos
<mivecz> :PP\
<gnomefreak> mivecz: please paste your sources.list to pastebin
<lint> nickrud: newest version as well
<nickrud> lint: try http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html ; there's a bunch of test links there, possibly you can narrow down what's working, what's not
<gnomefreak> mivecz: bad enough your running dapper really dont need to mix debian repos too
<inzaggi> hello
<inzaggi> she
<mivecz> i resolved
<Fredde> is beep media player (bmp) better then xmms
<Jhair> Fredde: yes
<mivecz> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> resolved what?
<mivecz> ubundu 5.10
<soundray> Fredde: a bit, but the codebase is the same afaik.
<vtomek> afief: i think no, because i'dont see the devince
<nickrud> Fredde: prettier, but it doesn't have all the plugins, I think
<gnomefreak> mivecz: still a bad bad idea to mix repos
<HymnToLife> charles> I have a working dhcpd.conf (or at least one that works for me), want it ?
<fangorious> is there a way to get mail-notification to check all labels in gmail, instead of only inbox?
<mivecz> i i dont  mix it now
<Fredde> what is the apt-get package name for it?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: and im betting thats where the problem lays
<nickrud> Fred: beep-media-player
<vtomek> soundray: i see the devince under gnomad2 but i can't copy or play song!
<mivecz> gnomefreak  maybe:P
<fangorious> beep-media-player
<mivecz> now is  install e17:)
<mivecz> i wait until  instalation is  finish
<afief> vtomek: sorry then, the system doesn't recognize your player. you need to install a driver. try to google for it and send the producer an email
<mivecz> ubundu is not based in debian?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: it is but the packages are different
<lint> nickrud: it failed every test
<lint> rofl
<Emperor> mivecz, ubuntu is based on debian
<nickrud> mivecz: where are you getting your e17 stuff? I have a card that may be good enough
<caravena> mivecz: yes, Ubuntu based in Debian.
<nickrud> lint, in firefox location box, type about:plugins
<mivecz> deb http://soulmachine.net/breezy unstable/
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you install a debian repo package it may be differnet than the ubuntu version and can cause all kinds of problems
<soundray> vtomek: some players are incompatible. The manufacturer is to blame in such cases. Call Creative and ask them to provide a driver for Linux, or ask them to support the development of a free driver.
<fangorious> mivecz: ubuntu takes a snapshot of debian, stabilizing package versions, and then patches a core set to be well integrated and sometimes add features no in the debian packages
<gnomefreak> mivecz: thats a ubuntu repos
<nickrud> mivecz: thanks
<mivecz> what  card you have
<mivecz> ?
<squire> gnomefreak: i just downloaded the drivers but when i try open them i get an error msg :(
<lint> nickrud: yeah it only shows shockwave and futuresplash
<nickrud> 5200
<lint> nickrud: i know it should show the others i've installed, but it doesn't
<vtomek> soundray: thx, i search driver, but creative doesn't make driver under linux:(
<squire> gnomefreak: gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary file and try again selecting a character coding in the 'Open File...' (or 'Open Location') dialog.
<mivecz> i like  e17:)
<nickrud> lint: that is most strange; are you using firefox 1.5?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell squire about nvidia
<soundray> vtomek: get in touch, give them a bit of a hard time. If enough people do this, they'll start listening.
<squire> ?
* gnomefreak dropped e17 due to res not being able to be changed :(
<lint> yes
<gnomefreak> squire: you have a nvidia card?
* nickrud needs to dust of his scripting, then 
<HymnToLife> indeed soundray that seemed to work for ATI :D
<squire> gnomefreak: yup
<lint> 1.5.0.1 to be exact
<soundray> HymnToLife: well, halfway at least...
<brendanh> hey all
<gnomefreak> squire: why not just do it per the wiki ubotu sent you its sudo apt-get install blah
<HymnToLife> give it some months :)
<brendanh> i'm having trouble with a ubuntu install
<HymnToLife> years maybe :/
<gnomefreak> instead of downloading and installing drivers from nvidia
<brendanh> i get to the partition disks part and i get [!!]  Partition Disks ????? ??????
<brendanh> and E: Unimplemented Function
<brendanh> it's breezy 5.10
<brendanh> amd64 iso
<brendanh> anybody seen this?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell brendanh about enter
<squire> gnomefreak: trying it now
<squire> gnomefreak: thanks
<brendanh> sorry, i'll contain my excitement and type 1 line at a time
<gnomefreak> yw squire
<Emperor> brendanh, your using sata drive's ?
<nickrud> lint: look at !ff1.5 ; the page referenced there tells you how to get the plugins working
<lint> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<brendanh> Emperor: yeah, SATA w/ megaraid
<kung> hi zusammen
<mivecz> gnomefreak synaptic is  nice:)
<kung> argl, wrong channel
<soundray> kung: du willst zu #ubuntu-de ;)
<gnomefreak> mivecz: it makes it easy
<Emperor> brendanh, maybe the card isnt supported (sata controller)
<kung> but hi together anyways..;)
<mivecz> yea:)
<inzaggi> hello,
<vtomek> where can i found informations about connected usb devinces?
<gnomefreak> i still mainly use cli :)
<brendanh> Emperor: perhaps, is this common? the install modprobed megaraid2 w/o problem
<nickrud> real men use aptitude interactively
<mivecz> after  the instalation finish   i   exit  gnome and  use  e17?
<soundray> vtomek: run lsusb
<lint> nickrud: i've run that before, but i'll do it again
<Emperor> brendanh, hmm i am not femiliar with sata and linux. still using IDE here hehe :)
<Emperor> but when partitioning, it doenst show your drive's ?
<lint> oh snaps, almost there
<nickrud> lint: it's the linking that counts:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* from your firefox plugin directory
<lint> no its a black picture with the text "no picture"
<gnomefreak> mivecz: yes it will be listed in the sessions button called enlightenment
<lint> now8
<lint> now*
<brendanh> Emperor: nope
<brendanh> anybody else used SATA RAID w/ ubuntu 5.10
<vtomek> soundray: thx
<mivecz> after that i must configure something?
<Emperor> brendanh, dont think i can help you, try to google for a "sata linux howto" :)
<sanjit> hello!!!
<Brolly> i want change monitor resolution in bash
<brendanh> thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> mivecz: once you log into it you can change it as you wish
<vtomek> soundray: i see the devince, and how can i mount for amarok?
<soundray> vtomek: sorry, I have no idea.
<vtomek> soundray: no problem:D
<inzaggi> hello
<protected_meta> hi...
<brendanh> I do believe that SATA works with this distro becuase i have 2 other systems here that installed off the same isop
<lint> Yeah now I don't get a plugin error
<lint> but it says "no picture"
<protected_meta> lil question: does anyone have an idea what problem it could be if my system is no longer able to get a IP address from DHCP??
<soundray> Brolly: try xvidtune -next
<NET||abuse> hi guys, can anyone help me configure the volume button on my laptop with metacity?
<nickrud> lint: next, I'd change my mplayer config, see $wiki/MplayerInstallHowto
<mivecz> back:(
<mivecz> is not listed to  sesion managers:P
<lingerance> I'm having problems runnning apt-get through sudo, I get no messages displayed in the console but my logs have: localhost sudo lingerance : command not allowed ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/lingerance ; USER=root ; COMMAND=validate
<userone> hello everybody...I was just using Gaim, I shut it down and now it won't restart (won't login)...does anyone know a good link on how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: on the log-in screen click on sessions than click on enlightenment
<k31th> when is the next ubuntu rlease ?
<userone> Nothing wrong with the nameservers, because I can log onto xchat
<mivecz> is not  appear
<mivecz> :P
<gnomefreak> mivecz: than its not installed properly
<gnomefreak> k31th: april 20th
<k31th> not long.
<lint> nickrud: Edited the config file as the website specified, same problem still
<lint> black screen with "no picture"
<soundray> userone: what happens when you start gaim from a terminal? Any error msgs?
<k31th> maybe i should hang onto this gentoo install for a while longer
<private_meta> does anyone have an idea to my problem? (DHCP not working, but just on ubuntu)
<ui> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<mivecz> i make  as  before  you  tell me
<mivecz> expect  these one
<userone> soundray: good point!...let me try that...
<Jowi> hello all. thinking of testing dapper. I'm using breezy now. will a dist-upgrade work well?
<Susannchen> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSI-KBW-085-216-018-221.hsi.kabelbw.de]  by Ubugtu
<nickrud> lint, I'm not sure what your problem is, then. I had other issues with 1.5, so I switched back to 1.0.7 in breezy. I don't have an install to play with
* Susannchen was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<mivecz> nd this to your /etc/apt/preferences (if there isn't any create one)
<brendanh> has anyone else had problems with SATA RAID and breezy? I can't get to the partition section of the install
<lint> nickrud: im in dapper
<s1> hi, is there any way to rebuild the package database, my entire list of installed packages seems to be missing after a diskcrash
<nickrud> lint: I'm on dapper, and everything works well. I'll see you in #ubuntu+1, by some miracle, maybe I can help 
<userone> soundray: no error messages, it just 'hangs' at 'signon'
<lint> nickrud: hey i appreciate all the help thus far man
<sk> is it unusual when doing lspci that most everything comes up as "Unknown device"?
<inzaggi> hello
<zoexii> hello, I need to re-install grub on my MBR... As is my computer will boot straight into windows.  I have booted off the live dvd, I imagine there is some easy way to install grub to MBR from here?
<inzaggi> kontmontecarlo@hotmail.com
<userone> soundray: it just logged on....very very slow!!
<inzaggi> msn adresssssssssssssss
<inzaggi> yes
<Jowi> s1: i think "sudo apt-cache gencaches" should do it. i have not tested this myself.
<soundray> userone: can you renam .gaim and start over with the configuration?
<soundray> *rename
<userone> soundray: is that an indication of a possible problem? I just reset my router...
<ui> hi auzerus got updated some files and now it dowsnt want to work :( can someone help me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9790
<private_meta> soundray: do you have any idea what i can do if ubuntu doesn't recognice the dhcp server anymore?
<soundray> userone: I'm not a gaim expert, just suggesting a generic troubleshooting approach.
<s1> Jowi: no, sorry
<s1> apt reports that dpkg isnt installed
<soundray> private_meta: well, first of all, make sure that it actually broadcasts a DHCP request.
<userone> soundray: thats ok...thanks for your help anyway!
<private_meta> soundray: how?
<Jowi> s1: ...and if you install dpkg first?
<soundray> private_meta: if you have configured DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces or via the panel, you can run in a terminal 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' and see what it does. Feel free to paste output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if need be.
<Gomez> ubuntu.it
<Gomez> ciao mi date il canale italiano?
<Jowi> anyone's dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper?
<soundray> Gomez: try /join #ubuntu-it
<Gomez> tanks
<lkz> Do ubuntu install cds have an option to upgrade an already installed earlier distro?
<soundray> Jowi: yes.
<johndarkhorse> Jowi: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> ah
<private_meta> soundray: "* Reconfiguring network interfaces...   [ ok ] "
<wevex> how do i stor the output of for example the date command in a variable?
<soundray> private_meta: is there a line like "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<s1> Jowi: can I force the install?
<ui> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soundray> wevex: a=$(date)
<wevex> thanks soundray
<private_meta> soundray: i try to look up for that, but in the network options dhcp is activated
<davigetto> hola
<userone> ok...problem fixed! bye everyone
<Jowi> s1: --force-yes (apt-get)
<johndarkhorse> s1: forcing things usually breaks things
<private_meta> soundray: "iface eth0 inet dhcp" is available under "# The primary network interface"
<johndarkhorse> s1: keep that in mind
<s1> johndarkhorse: everything is already installed
<private_meta> soundray: below that i have "auto eth0"
<s1> I just need to register dpkg to be able to get my system back on it's feet
<soundray> private_meta: does 'ifconfig' indicate that eth0 is configured with an address?
<s1> Jowi: thanks, I'm fixing my deps with apt now
<Jowi> s1: no probs
<ui> hi auzerus got updated some files and now it dowsnt want to work :( can someone help me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9790
<johndarkhorse> s1: it sounds like you are breaking something
<asterisk99> Scripter's question: How do I put a command like apt-get into a script? (I tried it... I don't like me: E: Inavlid operation)
<johndarkhorse> asterisk99: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<s1> johndarkhorse: I had a systemcrash and in the fsck the package db got fubared
<private_meta> soundray: yes, it does... i can ping this address from my laptop, but i can't ping any address from ubuntu
<zoexii> can someone please help me with a grub re-install?
<nickrud> zoexii: sure, up to a point
<Thug-N-Me> ERROR : Connection dropped by imap-server.    what it can be wrong ?
<s1> does f-spot and evolution allow softlinks to nfs-shares
<johndarkhorse> s1: any *nix app should recognize symlinks
<zoexii> nickrud, cool,  I started out with two drives in my computer, hda and sda,
<private_meta> soundray: furthermore it seems to constantly receive packets (RX, ~28k packets after 20 minuts uptime) but never seems to send them (184 packets in the same time)
<zoexii> nickrud, the second is an SATA and it is bigger.  I want to keep it and give the other to a friend.
<zoexii> nickrud, I just removed the first, and now realized that grub had been installed on the MBR of that drive,
<soundray> private_meta: your DHCP seems fine. It's probably a DNS problem. Did we chat about this yesterday?
<s1> johndarkhorse: yeah, thought so, after this crash, I think I'll put mail and photos on the server :)
<private_meta> soundray: no, yesterday it was the legacy mode for USB keyboard
<zoexii> nickrud, I now need to install it to the second drive,  and I'm not figuring it out.
<ui> hi auzerus got updated some files and now it dowsnt want to work  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9790
<nickrud> zoexii: stop right there. SATA can be awkward, and I don't have one to play around with. We've already hit 'the point'
<soundray> private_meta: two possibilities: 1) your router is configured as the DNS server -> make sure it's address is in /etc/resolv.conf; 2) you use an external DNS server -> make sure that it is listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<soundray> *its
<zoexii> nickrud, um, alright... where should I look to figure this out then?
<backz> hi all ... I'm trying to put 'nameserver 192.168.0.1' to my /etc/resolv.conf but there are something updating this file... whats is?
<soundray> I hate it when this mistake happens (it's rather than its as a possessive)
<k31th> whens the server distro of ubuntu out>?
<private_meta> soundray: the dns server set up in the network configuration is the same as on the laptop that i use now...
<johndarkhorse> k31th: it is out, now.
<soundray> private_meta: can you ping its IP?
<k31th> johndarkhorse: it is ??
<private_meta> soundray: the DNS' IP?
<soundray> private_meta: yes
<nickrud> zoexii: grub-install. it's probably grub-install /dev/sda , but again, I have no experience with sata
<private_meta> soundray: yes, i can
<soundray> private_meta: but you still can't ping anything by the hostname?
<backz> there are something on my file? why I can't put nameserver 192.168.0.1 on my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<private_meta> i can't even ping THIS computer by IP-Address
<private_meta> if it was just for the hostname i would just pick a different DNS
<private_meta> *DNS-Server
<private_meta> but i just can't get any connection to the outside
<soundray> private_meta: have you got ipmasq or some other NAT package installed?
<private_meta> soundray: i don't think so... i didn't change anything from the last time it worked
<private_meta> but i'll look
<private_meta> i can't remember installing ipmasq
<molkko> I have installed breezy badger about ten times without problems. now i am trying to install it and "partition disks" menu has different entries than usually
<private_meta> soundray: and i have a public ip address, if that is any help
<molkko> it does not let me create nor delete any partitions. whats going on. any idea?
<soundray> private_meta: I'm not sure I fully understand your problem. It seems that the DHCP setup is fine. You can ping your nameserver. Can you ping localhost?
<zoexii> nickrud, returns: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.  I have no idea what it means
<private_meta> i can ping localhost, the gateway, the dhcp and the dns
<private_meta> but that's it
<ui> someone help me >.< i cant run azureus http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9790
<nickrud> zoexii: neither do I
<backz> whats is releasing my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<soundray> private_meta: can you ping 193.99.144.85 ?
<mivecz> i download  a video  but i  can not see  why
<private_meta> wait
<private_meta> soundray: yes, that one i can ping as well...
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<asterisk99> I have a bin/bash script question   Are there any script gurus here???
<soundray> asterisk99: just ask, and judge by the responses.
<soundray> private_meta: what happens when you ping www.heise.de ?
<asterisk99> How do I put a command like apt-get into a script?
<ui> someone help me >.< i cant run azureus http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9790
<lingerance> I can't get apt-get to work, neither does synaptic
<private_meta> soundray: weird... that works too...
<soundray> asterisk99: on a line by itself, just like you would enter it interactively. You'll have to run your script with sudo.
<ubuntu_> hey
<mivecz> i download  a video  but i  can not see  why
<ubuntu_> im using ubuntu
<soundray> private_meta: that's good news. Now, what is it that doesn't work?
<ubuntu_> nice
<lingerance> asterisk99: If you know it's going to ask for a password put echo YOURPASSHERE | sudo ...
<private_meta> e.g. pinging my laptop, pinging my school server, getting connection to the update server, ...
<myki> Where can I find log with messages, that appear when linux starts? I can't find it.
<soundray> lingerance: that's not safe or sound.
<Emperor> myki, type "dmesg" in console
<ccesario> hey peoples.. I have one mini ubuntu running in flash card.... I need one web admin interface (very very small) ... any idea  pls..?
<Emperor> webmin ?
<mivecz> emperor can u help me
<ccesario> Emperor, hmmmm BIG BIG
<Emperor> mivecz, with what ?
<mivecz> i download  a video  but i  can not see  why
<ccesario> Emperor, I have +/- 8MB free space
<myki> Emperor: when ubuntu starts I have graphical window, just as in windows, but I can see 'fail' at one moment. I'm just trying to find out what has failed.
<soundray> private_meta: does your laptop have a separate public IP?
<Emperor> in what format is this video ? what media players and codec's do you have installen, if you did not, do this. oh, an wmv9 isnt supported
<private_meta> soundray: wtf... now, after an hour being connecting and trying it... i can connect to irc.freenode.net
<myki> When ubuntu starts I have graphical window, just as in windows, but I can see 'fail' at one moment. I'm just trying to find out what has failed.
<soundray> private_meta: all our shaking must have loosened something ;)
<johndarkhorse> myki: does the system start properly?
<Emperor> myki, aha.. hmm apci fails here all the time :)
<myki> yes
<myki> computer's ok
<johndarkhorse> myki: lots of us have 'fail' on one line or other
<ui> thanks alot
<ui> -.-
<myki> johndarkhorse: so no have to worry, since everything works and I can see no smoke from back of my box?
<johndarkhorse> myki: right. as long as you see no magic smoke escaping, you are fine. :)
<me2win> @t
<myki> :)
<me2win> @t
<me2win> @chuck
<public_meta> hmm
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ui> !ping
<me2win> pong
<ui> !ping
<me2win> pong
<lingerance> Anyone know how to get apt-get or synaptic to work?  To fix Synaptic I need to use apt-get, but I don't know how to stop this error message (in auth logs): localhost sudo lingerance : command not allowed ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/lingerance ; USER=root ; COMMAND=validate
<private_meta> tjat
<private_meta> that's totally fucked up...
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell lingerance about synaptic
<lingerance> Synaptic doesn't display anything when I try to run it and niether does apt-get
<backz> whats is recreating my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<soundray> backz, probably dhcp
<soundray> lingerance: are you in the admin group?
<backz> soundray, I've changed eth0 to use static address
<soundray> backz: any other interfaces with dhcp? eth1? wlan0?
<lingerance> johndarkhorse: I know
<backz> eth0 static, eth1 static... I've tun0 of openvpn
<lingerance> soundray: How do I find out, I'm the only other user other than root
<pha> I've some problems with oidentd,if someone would look at this.. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/348/ - maybe you can help me ;)
<soundray> lingerance: enter "groups" in a terminal.
<private_meta> soundray: i have another question if you don't mind... how do you change GRUB startup order?
<lingerance> soundray: doesn't look like it, how can I join the group?
<soundray> lingerance: you will have to boot in recovery mode and run 'adduser lingerance admin'
<lingerance> soundray: thanks, brb
<soundray> private_meta: you mean the order of the grub menu items?
<private_meta> yes
<Shed> private_meta http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#changedefaultosgrub
<soundray> private_meta: don't use ubuntuguide
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Shed> Oh :(
<ERic_NL> i have a problem installing amsn.deb
<soundray> private_meta: you can take control of the grub menu order, but it will break automatic updates when you install a kernel.
<ERic_NL> i tried it with sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<soundray> private_meta: you should try another way. What do you want to do?
* ERic_NL is newbie
<private_meta> soundray: tbh i want win on first place of the list, out of various reasons
<Jowi> ERic_NL: you need to provide a bit more info. error messages?
<soundray> private_meta: no need to apologise ;)
<Pistahh> hi
<backz> soundray, when I try to edit /etc/resolv.conf it returns it: WARNING: The file has been changed since reading it!!!
<Pistahh> may I ask which wiki engine is used on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<pavlovsdog> just enable savedefault in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<backz> soundray, I need to put 192.168.0.1 as default nameserver....
<pavlovsdog> sheesh
<johndarkhorse> Pistahh: moinmoin
<Pistahh> johndarkhorse: danke
<soundray> private_meta: find out the number of the win entry (first "title" line is 0) and enter that number on the "default" line somewhere near the top of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> backz: your /etc/resolv.conf seems to be open all the time. If you're lucky, you'll find out with 'lsof | grep resolv.conf' what opens it.
<ERic_NL> Jowi: some like paste gave failure 2 back(tranlate from dutch)
<private_meta> oy... write protected... gotta open as root XD
<Jowi> ERic_NL: that doesn't help me one bit. maybe you could try in the dutch channel
<Jowi> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Jowi> ERic_NL: at least you will be able to get a proper translation of the error :)
<soundray> private_meta: try this "grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0 | grep -i windows" ;)
<pha> I've some problems with oidentd,if someone would look at this.. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/348/ - maybe you can help me ;)
<private_meta> soundray: i changed the default os alredy
<private_meta> *already
<lingerance> soundray: No admin group, should I create it?  I added myself to root, but I still get the same message
<soundray> private_meta: do you know about 'grub-reboot 0'?
<private_meta> oups... i changed it to "Other OS:"
<private_meta> soundray: no
<soundray> private_meta: Reboots into the specified OS entry in menu.lst
<[blah] > whats a good boot manager?
<private_meta> soundray: as a command in the shell?
<kposmyk> Hi...  where Can I find short manual how to migrate from ATA to SATA ?   ...  or mayby someone here will tell me what did I wrong ?
<johndarkhorse> kposmyk: usually one unplugs one, and plugs in the other
<soundray> lingerance: if you haven't got an admin group, something is seriously wrong. It's difficult to decide the best strategy from here :(
<soundray> private_meta: yes
<pavlovsdog> you have grub and udev and didn't look before you leapt... that's what you did wrong
<private_meta> thxs, nice to know
<lingerance> soundray: reinstall?
<soundray> private_meta: it needs sudo of course. Check 'man grub-reboot'
<acnunes> dfs
<soundray> lingerance: I would try a reinstall, unless I had invested a lot into setting up the system already.
<damotor> anybody knows how can I run every program emulated with wine in a window (even thoose in full screen)?
<kposmyk> johndarkhorse: my problem is about grub
<pavlovsdog> so i said
<davidhouse> hey. i've installed apache2. how do i start httpd? `which httpd` and `which httpd2` are empty.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell davidhouse about lamp
<johndarkhorse> davidhouse: check your priv msgs
<davidhouse> thanks johndarkhorse.
<Jowi> davidhouse: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<pier> Hello ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi
<davidhouse> jowi, handy. same as suse then :) cheers.
<mbb> anyone got hands-on using a >137Gig drive in an older PC? Presumably LBA48 is in Dapper/Breezy's kernel, not sure.
* Jowi bows
<gnomefreak> night
<LjL> davidhouse: /etc/init.d/apache start or /etc/init.d/apache2 start i guess
<private_meta> soundray: as i already look like a total noob i can ask this question too: what to do to make ubuntu update again? >_>
<soundray> lingerance: you could of course try 'addgroup admin', but it whatever deleted your admin group might have wrought more havoc.
<pier>  /etc/init.d/httpd start
<pier> could help too
<soundray> private_meta: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<backz> soundray, it don't shows what was changed the file... another idea?
<pier> doods, should I start tweaking my mime file to have 5.10's nautilus to work with smb shares?
<pier> or is it a bug ?
<private_meta> whoa... that bitch sure has a lot of updating to do
* pier laughs
<pier> private_meta, I hope he/she's not on isdn as I'm ;)
<soundray> backz: no, sorry, I'm out...
<private_meta> pier: it's worse... 4mbit line with 500 users
<pier> eheh
<backz> soundray, ok, thank you
<xgoan> hi
* pier smax his nautilus smb browsing 
<xgoan> How can I block a program to connect to internet?
<soundray> backz: ask again, perhaps someone else will have an idea how to troubleshoot.
<pier> xgoan, pretty simple if you know which port(s) this program use
<lingerance> soundray: I actually just installed ubuntu 5.10 i386
<backz> hi... Im trying put nameserver 192.168.0.1 on my /etc/resolv.conf but there are something rewriting this file and removing my entry... what is it?
<xgoan> I can't know it
<pier> bachler, dhcpd
<LjL> backz: dhcp possibly?
<pier> err backz
<pier> yup
<soundray> lingerance: in that case, I suggest you do it again.
<pier> dhclient is ebil ;)
<backz> LjL, I was dhcp on eth0, but I change it to static
<LjL> it does its job i s'pose
* private_meta hums *all you need is love*
<lingerance> soundray: Meaning reinstall?  Or try adding myself to the admin group again?
<soundray> lingerance: it may be worth saving your downloaded packages (/var/cache/apt/archives), so you don't have to do it again.
<backz> and /etc/inid.d/networking restart! :P
<LjL> backz: well if you don't need dhcp just try disabling dhcpd (or dhclient or whatever it is) completely
<lingerance> soundray: alright, thanks
<backz> LjL, I use this machine as dhcpd server...
<LjL> hm
<private_meta> wow... done already...
<soundray> lingerance: I meant reinstall. But it's really up to you. Fixing it could be a learning opportunity. On the other hand, if you need to do some work on ubuntu, you may be quicker reinstalling it.
<backz> LjL, I've killed dhcpd client on eth0 hahahaha... it was running now
<LjL> what about setting /etc/resolv.conf read only?
<LjL> though if the offending process is running as root, i don't think that'll help too much
<backz> LjL, yeah... too... but the pid runs on root and can change it
<private_meta> 72MB updates... WTH!
<LjL> backz: hmm wait a moment i have *not* set my nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> backz: instead, i have a "dns-nameservers my.dns.ip.address" entry in my /etc/network/interfaces, under eth0
<LjL> perhaps you could do that too
<private_meta> at 15k... omg...
<bockman> how do i install gcc documentation on breezy?
<LjL> bockman: perhaps manpages-dev is what you want
<pavlovsdog> manpages-dev maybe
<HappyFool> bockman: also gcc-doc   (info pages for gcc)
<soundray> Bye folks.
<pavlovsdog> you blocked my pacets, i was first!
<pavlovsdog> packets
<Jowi> bye soundray
<LjL> >:
<trappist> packetblocker.
<private_meta> soundray: i just home my computer doesn't give up on me while i'm downloading those updates
<backz> LjL, it works!!! I kill dhpc client on eth0 and my resolv.conf is igually
<bockman> thanks (maybe that should be installed with build essential?)
<lingerance> Anyone know how to switch users inside an X-window terminal?
<bockman> or have a more obvious name
<LjL> backz: cool :)
<bcnl> I'm having troubles with strange charactes in my manual pages, and I think it's related to unicode can anyone help?
<trappist> bockman: more obvious than gcc-doc?
<LjL> bockman: well it's not quite essential to building
<curley_sue> HELP I'm trying to use vim in Fluxbox and get strange BACKSPACE and TAB behaviour. BS is like DEL and TAB indents the begining of the line (no matter where I'm editing)
<Jowi> lingerance: sudo login username
<trappist> bcnl: try 'unset LANG' and see if that helps
<LjL> bockman: i think build-essential is mostly mean to let you compile source tarballs, rather than to let you start programming
<bcnl> trappist: rad
<bcnl> thanks
<trappist> curley_sue: try export TERM=xterm
<trappist> curley_sue: or Eterm if that doesn't work, or linux if you get desperate
<Windows-Crashed-> hi there
<trappist> or even vt100
<brendanh> question: i called LSI about my raid card that doesnt seem to wor under breezy 5.10 and they told me to build my own driver. however, i can't get thru ubuntu install b/c it gives E:unimplemented function when it comes time to partition. (also shows ???? ???? and gets stuck)... how would i make use of this?
<LjL> trappist: or export TERM=telegraph if you really don't know where to throw your head
<Windows-Crashed-> is it possible to run kde4 on ubuntu 5.10?
<Bean> Hmmm, is there a way to view/mount cd images?
<trappist> LjL: never heard of that one.  sounds scary :)
<LjL> trappist: i just made it up :)
<trappist> Bean: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/point
<HappyFool> Bean: 'sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /path/to/mount/point'
<HappyFool> doh
<matt_> hi all
<trappist> too slow.
<liquidboy> i've installed fsviewer, but when i try to start it, i get this error "fsviewer warning: ICONDIR not found: /usr/GNUstep/Apps/FSViewer.app"
<Bean> trappist, HappyFool, what about a .bin/.cue format?
<liquidboy> and it doent start
<private_meta> pff
<liquidboy> what am i doing wrong?
<trappist> Bean: use bchunk to convert to iso
<private_meta> why does wine always have the biggest updates?
<backz> LjL, thank you man... it is running perfect... wow! cya man
<Bean> trappist, thanks, will look for it
<Jowi> liquidboy: a guess: probably you need to set the iconpath in the fsviewer config file.
<liquidboy> jowi, where would that be?
<Jowi> liquidboy: try "man fsviewer"
<matt_> Hi all, can anyone help me with getting a quickcam setup?? i have got everything loaded i think but its just not working, has anyone in here installed one before?
<curley_sue> trappist, but it the same for gvim and only for the vim apps. btw what does it do TERM (I've checked my env and it says: TERM=xterm
<deemo> hey everyone, does anyone here know why my web based svn is giving a 500 Internal Server error?
<LjL> matt_: yeah but it worked out of the box. tried...
<LjL> !webcam
<ubotu> methinks webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<Jowi> liquidboy: i never used fsviewer but some gnustep settings are in /home/user/GNUstep
<reggaemanu> matt_, compile this driver http://home.mag.cx/messenger/source/qc-usb-messenger-1.1.tar.gz
<matt_> reggaemanu, that is the driver i have installed
<matt_> well i thought i had
<trappist> curley_sue: I just checked and my TERM=Eterm, and my vim behaves ok.  also in vim try :set backspace=indent,eol,start
<reggaemanu> matt_, i use it and it's work fine
<XeruX> How can I fix this; oyvinhoi@bboyvinhoi:~$ vmware
<XeruX> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
<LjL> curley_sue: try using emacs
<funkyHat> ARGH, DAMNED HIGHLIGHTS
<trappist> XeruX: I get the same thing, but it's just a warning.  vmware still works.
<funkyHat> Sorry O:-)
<reggaemanu> matt_, you've just compile it? (no reboot or manually load the driver) ?
<XeruX> trappist: It doesn't work here :(
<XeruX> I wanna fix it :P
<trappist> XeruX: is that all it says?  mine says that then runs just fine.
<matt_> maually tried to load the driver?  should a reboot make a difference.  Hang on i will try this easycam that someone has just pasted to me
<XeruX> "Unable to initialize host:"
<XeruX> ^ it says that too
<LjL> XeruX: kernel module not loaded perhaps?
<curley_sue> LjL,  :-)
<XeruX> LjL: nope, it is
<reggaemanu> matt_, if you haven't manually load the driver or reboot, type 'sudo modprobe quickcam' and it will be fine
<XeruX> it's loaded perfectly
<curley_sue> trappist, what does it do?
<liquidboy> jowi, i have the fsviewer config file, dont really know what im looking for
<XeruX> but how can I fix my libpng problem =
<matt_> reggaemanu, already tried that doesn't work
<trappist> curley_sue: I don't really know how all the termcap stuff works, I just know some of what happens when I set TERM to x vs. y
<matt_> or atleast my way of testing it doesn't, will try this easycam then get back to the channel if its still not working
<Jowi> liquidboy: try to see if there's a line that say "icondir" or "pixmaps" or something like that
<matt_> can you tell me how to unload the driver to start from scratch
<matt_> ???
<trappist> XeruX: your distro-provided libcairo wants more information from your vmware-provided libpng than it wants to give up.  I think vmware corp. will have to solve that for you.
<reggaemanu> matt_, sudo rmmod quickcam
<matt_> okay i think that worked
<liquidboy> jowi, neither :(
<XeruX> well, I can't fucking run vmware :(
<LjL> XeruX: use qemu :) and please watch your language...
<liquidboy> jowi, it seems to be just a list of what app to use for different file formats
<johndarkhorse> XeruX: language please, it doesnt help fix anything
<XeruX> o0
<XeruX> what the
<LjL> ... heck? :)
<XeruX> It suddenly fails to load the modules
<XeruX> LjL: exactly
<XeruX> :)
<reggaemanu> matt_, you're on breezy?
<LjL> XeruX: i gave up on vmware myself
<Jowi> liquidboy: then i have no idea. *maybe* if you install the gnustep icons it will be ok.
<trappist> XeruX: grab this: http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update98.tar.gz untar it and sudo ./runme.pl therein
<LjL> XeruX: (not that i've tried too hard)
<Jowi> need to reboot. dapper dist-upgrade is done
<Jowi> bbl
<XeruX> trappist: what's that for ?
<trappist> XeruX: newer kernels don't work so well with the module interfaces shipped by vmware.  this patches them and reruns your vmware-config.pl
<aquarius> I've got an HP laptop and am running Dapper. How can I get an external monitor to work? Fn+F4 (the switch-to-monitor key) doesn't switch in X. It does switch in the console.
<XeruX> trappist: It says it found the right module for my kernel
<bdash> hi all
<XeruX> well.. I'll give it a shit
<XeruX> shot'
<trappist> the guy who writes these vmware-any-any-updates has his shot together
<XeruX> same errors after running that one, trappist
<trappist> always works for me
<trappist> XeruX: you wanna pastebin the entire output?
<XeruX> sure
<XeruX> http://pastebin.com/587575
<smile> evenin' all
<mivecz> hello  finaly  i install e17 now  who i install themes?
<liquidboy> jowi, thanks anywy :)
<XeruX> trappist: well=
<XeruX> ?'
<trappist> XeruX: ls -ld ~/.vmware
<mpbretl> I'm having problems booting the dapper live cds, anyone willing to help troubleshoot?
<XeruX> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-04-05 23:17 /home/oyvinhoi/.vmware/
<trappist> XeruX: found these two interesting pages: http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=201918 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=223871#post223871
<trappist> XeruX: sudo chown -R oyvinhoi /home/oyvinhoi/.vmware
<trappist> then try again
<XeruX> o0
* smile is away: I'm busy
<trappist> smile: please don't do that
* smile is back (gone 00:00:05)
<trappist> or that
<XeruX> iit works
<XeruX> yay
<XeruX> trappist: one more problem tho
<trappist> good deal
<smile> trappist sorry, need to turn it off, brand new xchat
<smile> sorry
<XeruX> None of the button-images are appearing
<trappist> smile: cool, thanks
<XeruX> or the text
<duda> hi
<duda> somebody speak spanish
<johndarkhorse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trappist> XeruX: my guess is more permissions issues.  I dunno where those are supposed to be, but you could do like this: strace -e trace=file -o vmware.strace vmware ... then search vmware.strace for references to images that couldn't be found, permission denied msgs etc.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<smile> trappist: ok, it's off, sorry again mate.
<trappist> smile: it's all good.  please feel free to file this 'feature' as the bug that it is on xchat ;)
<mihatsu> hi! i try to launch amsn 0.95 in dapper but it gives me "Segmentation fault" error. Any ideas how I fix it?
<smile> trappist ;D Okie
<trappist> mihatsu: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<liquidboy> i marked "gnustep" for instalation and synaptic wanted to uninstall xubuntu desktop... what's with that?
<mihatsu> trappist: ok
<curley_sue> trappist, if I start vim form the urxvt backspace is ok , tab still indents the begining of the line and... no colors in vim no more
<XeruX> trappist: same happens when I start vmware as root
<trappist> liquidboy: xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.  uninstalling it won't really do anything.
<XeruX> the image problem
<XeruX> trappist: http://osteloff.spitfusion.no/vmware/
<XeruX> ^ screenshot
<trappist> curley_sue: definitely sounds like a termcap issue, but I don't know much more than I've already said.  you might ask in #vim
<liquidboy> trappist, it also wanted to unintall xfce4-terminal
<curley_sue> trappist, thanx! (didn't know about the channel, good idea!)
<trappist> liquidboy: *shrug* I guess there's just some conflicts/dependency issues
<js_> where on the harddrive is the mbr located?
<trappist> js_: the first 512 bytes
<trappist> iirc
<js_> thanks
<liquidboy> trappist, oh right, sweet
<XeruX> trappist: http://osteloff.spitfusion.no/vmware/Screenshot-vmware.png <- that one :p
<trappist> XeruX: yeah I saw it.  never seen it before.  tracking it down with strace like I mentioned above is what I'd probably try next, but it won't be fun.
<XeruX> awww
<XeruX> :S
<XeruX> well, I know where the next button is, that's all I need to know
<XeruX> lol
<trappist> XeruX: you might also try sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware /home/oyvinhoi/.vmware and uninstall/reinstall vmware
<mivecz> hello  finaly  i install e17 now  who i install themes?
<mivecz> ?
<usr> I need some help setting up apache2 on ubuntu
<sixoh> usr, apt-get install apache2
<biloyp> usr, did you read the Help docs that came with ubuntu
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell usr about lamp
<johndarkhorse> usr: check your priv msgs
<usr> where can I read them biloyp
<usr> ok thanks
<biloyp> usr, click on the life ring icon on ur desktop
<usr> I already have apache with php and all that.. how can I remove them all
<s1> how do I burn an iso to cd from commandline?
<biloyp> usr, maybe with the Synaptic Pacake Manager
<ScreaminIke> if i leave port 5900 open with no password for vnc access, can someone help me with tcpdump to log all connections?
<LjL> s1: cdrecord -data -sao image.iso, or similar
<johndarkhorse> s1: there is a neat li'l program at sourceforge.net called "bashburn"
<slvmchn> what's a good program to capture a rendering window to a video file?
<trappist> s1: sudo cdrecord -dao -dev=/dev/hdX filename.iso where hdX is your real cd burner
<corhere> I have a computer which I would like to have beep (echo -e '\a') when it finishes booting (reaching the login prompt). How can I do this?
<LjL> corhere: create a script in /etc/init.d that beeps, and register it with the lowest priority using update-rc.d, i guess
<XeruX> How do you get TeamSpeak working on ubuntu btw ?
<s1> thanks! :D
<amonkey> i'm trying to get twinview working, but only one will turn on. in the xorg logs it deteects both monitors correctly, but at the end says (WW) NV(0): Option "TwinView " is not used
<Bram_Janssen> Hello people
<smile> Hello Bram_Janssen
<xanavim> what is the default name/password for cups at http://localhost:631/admin?
<corhere> LjL: thank you
<biloyp> anyone ever used Linux to fax, if so what app do you recommend..I know about wvdial but how about a Gui app
<ScreaminIke> if i leave port 5900 open with no password for vnc access, can someone help me with tcpdump to log all connections?
<trappist> xanavim: there is none.  it's disabled.  see /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to enable it.
<vadersolo> hi there
<SuperK> Hey all, trying to install seamonkey in hoary but it keeps telling me that I do not have permission even though I am logged in as root, anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Ttried apt-get but no seamonkey available
<Bram_Janssen> Am I the first Acer user to have lost all sound on his machine?
<LjL> xanavim: i think it's disabled by default. doesn't it say it's disabled at the top of the page?
<vadersolo> how do I go to the set up program?
<FireCat> corhere: If you get that to work could you post how you did it? I have some long running startup scripts that would be nice for, even nicer it it did a sound file instead of a simple beep
<corhere> FireCat: i guess you could run mpg123 in the script
<LjL> FireCat: the beep itself is as simple as he said, i.e. echo -e "\a"... for a wave file, you can use "play filename.wav"
<usr> should I use apache or apache2?
<johndarkhorse> usr: apache2, of course  :)
<FireCat> LjL: Thanks
<tatters> how would I give ownership of a folder /etc/moodeldata read and write access to nobody user?
<trappist> tatters: with chmod and chown
<trappist> each of which has a great man page
<LjL> trappist: (not really, not chmod)
<tatters> how would u type it trappist ?
<biloyp> ubotu, fax
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, biloyp
<LjL> trappist: oh, actually it's got much better since i last checked
<tatters> hmm theres always 100 ways to do same thing it can get mightely confusing :/
<ScreaminIke> one more time....
<ScreaminIke> if i leave port 5900 open with no password for vnc access, can someone help me with tcpdump to log all connections?
<trappist> LjL: the chmod man page might be guilty of being so informative that it's hard to find what you're looking for
<corhere> is there a better way to playing a sound at the completion of startup than using update-rc.d?
<vadersolo> how do I tell ubuntu tol reconfigure my X server?
<trappist> ScreaminIke: if you just want to see what's hitting it, iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 5900 -j LOG --log-prefix "vnc_connection: "
<vadersolo> I changed my video card
<LjL> vadersolo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<vadersolo> le tme try it
<FireCat> corhere: I would think that would be the only guaranteed way to do it. I never thought to do that myself. I just keep trying to login until it finally lets me in
<rvec> ubuntu irc
<tatters> so chown  user nobody /etc/moodledata ?
<biloyp> no joy finding a good fax program there...any suggestions, recomendations
<LjL> tatters: that would scare me, but... guess so. actually, "chown user:nobody /etc/moodledata", where user is your user, afair
<biloyp> usr, those help docs are for apache2
<tatters> well its outside of my web directory i need apache server to have read wirte access
<LjL> biloyp: i can only suggest "apt-cache search fax"
<s|k> ubotu: xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<nickrud> biloyp: I use gtk-efax and efax (no modem yet on dapper, darn)
<vadersolo> LjL: isnt there a simpler way?
<biloyp> LjL, ok thx
<tatters> LjL: Y would it scare u?
<biloyp> let me give it a try
<tristanmike> #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> vadersolo: sure, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> tatters: well, giving a file in /etc worldwide write access isn't my favorite hobby ;)
<usr> ok I got apache2 now how can I run it?
<vadersolo> LjL: and how the installer did it automatically?
<LjL> vadersolo: i do not know.
<vadersolo> LjL: I did not have to answer like 100 questions
<biloyp> nickrud...thx I will go search for those and read up some
<sinaduel> I was wondering how I could full erase DVD's in linux, I don't think I have a program to do that
<albert> hey does anyone know how to install ATI drivers for Ubuntu
<LjL> vadersolo: i guess it just runs dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and "presses Enter" at all the questions.
<biloyp> sinaduel,,try k3b
<Jar1go> hey, im trying to install a wireless network card on ubuntu its Belkin 54g USB
<sinaduel> I did but It wasn't responding
<biloyp> not sure if it will erase dvds
<albert> I am trying to get americas army to run but with no luck
<albert> I think I need display drivers first
<tatters> LjL: basically apache server needs read write aceess to that folder so where is best place to put it? /etc/var/ww maybe?
<LjL> tatters: uh, what's the folder's purpose?
<LjL> tatters: (and, does apache run as user nobody?)
<Jar1go> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<nickrud> vadersolo: you can reproduce that with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (or maybe -pcritical)
<birdfish> If I currently have my network interface configured for dhcp but need to have it configured for Static IP on boot, how do I get rid of the dhcp settings?
<tatters> You need a place where Moodle can save uploaded files. This directory should be readable AND WRITEABLE by the web server user (usually 'nobody' or 'apache'),
<Stormx2> Is there a good way to send a command to the background?
<theine> tatters, /etc is no place for that, i'd suggest /var/www
<EmprCezar> command &
<sgtbaker> Hey, can anyone give me any pointers on how to tweak my dvd player settings to make dvds play smoother?
<nickrud> Stormx2: hohup <command>
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sgtbaker about dma
<FireCat> albert: All I do is install linux-restricted-modules, then xorg-driver-fglrx  then run aticonfig. Backup your xorg.conf religiously, and descriptively
<nickrud> Stormx2: you can even close the terminal after that
<johndarkhorse> sgtbaker: check your priv msgs
<tatters> k so /www best place thnx
<sgtbaker> ok
<theine> tatters, /var/www
<Stormx2> nickrud: says "hohup: command not found"
<theine> Stormx2, it's nohup
<Stormx2> oh, you wrote hohup :P
<nickrud> Stormx2: garg, see theine (deja vu)
<LjL> hohup sounds funny though
<Ilokaaaasu> which command lists all processes with ID and then i can killall numberhere to shut it down ?
<nickrud> that's not the first time I did that, I'm gonna file a bug for a rename
<theine> Ilokaaaasu, ps x
<Stormx2> sol1, if I ran "nohup ~/bin/runtwoserver" on gnome startup, gnome would work normally, and that command would be running?
<Ilokaaaasu> theine thx
<Stormx2> oops, not sol1
<Stormx2> nickrud and theine infact, up ^^
<theine> Stormx2, yes, but why do you actually need nohup in this case?
<Stormx2> theine: This command keeps running, basicly.
<theine> Stormx2, it will do anyway, no?
<Stormx2> theine: And im trying to run it on gnome-startup, but when I do, gnome stalls, because it is waiting for the command to finish
<theine> Stormx2, ah, i see...
<Printer> Lo all.
<Stormx2> Hi Printer
<nickrud> Stormx2: add the ' ~/bin/runtwoserver & ' to ~/.gnomerc (create it if needed)
<Stormx2> nickrud: OK :O
<theine> Stormx2, maybe "command &" instead of "command" ?
<albert> Trying to run ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run, get message saying You need to run this installer as the super user
<nickrud> Stormx2: it's a config file that gets read during gnome startup, like .bashrc
<albert> any suggestions, im a noob
<Printer>  Iget this in Totem on some avi files : 'Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled.'.  I do have libdivxdecore/encore installed.  What else would I need?
<Stormx2> OK, I added '~/bin/runtwoserver &' to it :) Lets hope it works heh
<tatters> how do I pull a list of all known users in CLI?
<nickrud> tatters: cat /etc/passwd
<tatters> thnx
<slabby> hi
<LjL> nickrud, tatters: nah. cat /etc/passwd | cut -f1 -d ":"    ;-)
<theine> albert, you need to run the installer with fakeroot I think
<theine> albert, i.e. "fakeroot sh ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run"
<albert> how do I do that
<KuDeTa> heya could somone help me out im a bit confused
<albert> ok
<nickrud> LjL: I have to read man pages <again> to do that 
<KuDeTa> i wanna use the ndiswrapper on an amd64
<theine> albert, fakeroot isn't installed by default, so: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<KuDeTa> im not sure weather the one isntalled with the dvd package i got is ok
<KuDeTa> or not
<tatters> LjL: what the bit on the end do?
<KuDeTa> and if (any) changes i have to make to get it working
<LjL> tatters: leave the user names and remove all the rest of the stuff
<tatters> i c
<curley_sue> HELP anyone I'm trying to use vim in Fluxbox and get strange BACKSPACE and TAB behaviour. BS is like DEL and TAB indents the begining of the line (no matter where I'm editing)
<k31th> guys wat version of amsn is ubuntu using ?>
<ph8> Hey guys, hoping for a touch of the old support, If i wanted to install the 'fish' kio for KDE, how would I go about it?
<LjL> tatters: (technically, it only prints the first "field" of every line, where fields are separated by the ":" character. "man cut")
<albert> also I keep having my Mozilla Winows close at random
<albert> any ideas
<albert> seems to be after about a good ten minutes of web browsing
<albert> I got no such file or diretory
<KuDeTa> someone here to help me with ndis and amd64 plz?
<albert> how do I tell it the file is on the desktop
<amonkey> is it possible to use twinview with one dualhead card and have a third screen on a seperate card? all the info i find is for a single dual head card.
<tatters> LjL: thnx for extra info that a nicer way of outputting
<theine> albert, i.e. "fakeroot sh ~/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.22.5-i386.run"
<albert> thanks
<corhere> how do i make a new init.d script?
<albert> any ideas on my firefox problem
<mihatsu> albert: try launch it in console
<LjL> corhere: just create one. in theory, it should respond to a "start", a "stop" and a "restart" argument, but i don't think you'll be killed if it doesn't.
<matt_> i have installed easycam and camorama.  Easy cam seem to install okay, i then did the configuration bit for it and it found my camera and installed a driver called PWC.  It looks like it installed the driver fine.  I then load up camorama but it seems to pick up my tv card as appose to my webcam
<LjL> corhere: so,   #/bin/sh        [newline]        echo -e "\a"
<kaouete> hi
<LjL> corhere: that's #!/bin/sh
<matt_> How do i configure camorama to my webcam?? do you know where that will install too?  i guess there is a config file somewhere?
<corhere> LjL: thanks for the help
<matt_> There doesn't seem to be any config options within the application it self
<LjL> corhere: you could even just add the beeping to /etc/initd/miscboot.sh, not sure if that's actually run last though
<biloyp> nickrud, I gave gtk-efax a try but got this error "ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1"  ???
<corhere> LjL: I'll check that
<biloyp> Said "Not valid postscript file"
<NET||abuse> i'm hvaing major issues with msn on kopete
<Ivka``> seen debian
<nickrud> biloyp: that's exactly what happened; you need to convert whatever you're faxing to postscript first
<NET||abuse> i can't seem to loginto msn or yahoo using kopete
<biloyp> nickrud..what program should I use fo rthat"
<NET||abuse> sorry sorry, msn or icq
<NET||abuse> yahoo seems to work ??
<NET||abuse> and this obviously
<nickrud> biloyp: depends on what you're sending
<Printer> Ah yes.  libxine-extracodecs.  :)
<k31th> Is installing server from ubuntu cd then apt-get install kde-desktop pretty much the same as install kubuntu ?
<biloyp> nickrud..sending a Open Office doc
<nickrud> biloyp: I tend to send docs from openoffice, it prints to postscript
<biloyp> nickrud..ahh ok
<biloyp> let me try that
<k31th> Anyone ?
<corhere> bootmisc.sh is at priority 75, so it is not the lowest
<KuDeTa> anyone can help me with ndiswrapper and amd64 please?
<KuDeTa> much appreciated
<Jar1go> hey, im trying to install a wireless network card on ubuntu its Belkin 54g USB
<Jar1go> but i am failing atm
<KuDeTa> jar1go
<KuDeTa> me too!!
<KuDeTa> same one :)
<KuDeTa> u using ndis?
<Jar1go> when i type ndiswrapper -l it like halts
<LjL> corhere: uh, it's 55 for me
<LjL> corhere: anyway just create your own. it's a piece of cake
<KuDeTa> jar1go how far have you got?
<Jar1go> chris@cpc2-burn2-5-0-cust125:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<Jar1go>  <halts>
<Jar1go> umm i "installed" the drivers
<sharp_> yo all
<sharp_> what will the next version after dapper be called?
<KuDeTa> did you install the new ndis yourself?
<LjL> corhere: then "update-rc.d yourscript 1 1" ought to work
<KuDeTa> or using the one with ubuntu?
<KuDeTa> i have the same belkin card...tryign to do the same thing
<corhere> LjL: i just added the beeps to the end of /etc/init.d/rcS
<KuDeTa> i havent started yet..been trying to read up on
<KuDeTa> it
<Jar1go> i did apt-get KuDeTa
<Jar1go> brb
<LjL> corhere: that sounds horrible.
<sharp_> i think it should be called artuculated albatros
<corhere> LjL: it should work, always beeping at the end of the boot-up, but not whenever a runlevel changes
<sharp_> or vomiting vole
<sharp_> not that its a decent description i just thi nk its funny
<LjL> corhere: well, for one, i think anytime you dist-upgrade and there is a new version of that file, your custom one will be overwritten (probably without warning, as i don't think it's considered a config file)
<biloyp> nickrud, ok I openned the OpenOffice help doc and found "1.Change to the {install_path}/program directory." but not sure where this is
<private_meta> hmm
<corhere> LjL: that file does not really change between dists and it is an easy fix if/when it does happen
<private_meta> wine seems to bridle against being updated...
<biloyp> nickrud..is that from the command line that I enter that?
<LjL> corhere: oh well... anyway doing it "the right way" is only very slightly more complicated in my opinion. if you don't want beeps on runlevel changes, then update-rc.d has an extensive syntax for deciding what happens at what runlevel
<KuDeTa> heya anybody here with experience of ndiswrapper?
<sharp_> i wish because my freind needs to use it
<nickrud> biloyp: work phone, a sec
<biloyp> nickrud..ok np
<Wes___> I was wondering if anyone had any Cisco 350 Wireless card drivers...
<biloyp> must be from the command line
<k31th> any kubuntu / ubuntu kde users how much ram ur system use ?
<wonea> where can I get the latest version of java from?
<LjL> k31th: define "uses"
<LjL> k31th: top gives Mem:    515668k total,   485892k used,    29776k free,    26780k buffers           Swap:   996012k total,    12536k used,   983476k free,   202608k cached
<Fitzz> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<biloyp> damn I love midnight commander
<wonea> cheers :-)
<sharp_> who is not using ubuntu right  now
<leprechaun> me
<KuDeTa> im on cp with vmware ubuntu
<nickrud> biloyp: open office help, index (printers;faxes under UNIX) look for using fax functionality
<KuDeTa> xp*
<sharp_> what is vmware ubuntu?
<wonea> macosx & ubuntu
<Wes___> Anyone know of Cisco 350 Wireless drivers for Ubuntu?
<Kyral> Ubuntu Running on VMWare?
<biloyp> nickrud..ok thx.I found the spadmin prog to set up the fax..trying it now
<KuDeTa> in vmware
<KuDeTa> yes
<sharp_> i havn't heard of vmware (well actually the name rings a bell but thats all)
<KuDeTa> its a virtual machine
<KuDeTa> so i can get used to nix while working inside windows
<sharp_> which emulates linux distros?
<sharp_> k
<KuDeTa> no
<KuDeTa> emulates a pc
<KuDeTa> then you setup whatever distro inside it
<leprechaun> it creates a virtual harddrive and memory etc
<KuDeTa> yes
<sharp_> ooooh
<sharp_> i see
<KuDeTa> its good
<sharp_> hmm
<KuDeTa> esp if you get it free :)
<leprechaun> :)
<sharp_> is it meant to be free?
<nickrud> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> how do i get to the partitioning thing?
<ubuntu_> how do i run the partitioner from the CD?
<leprechaun> qtparted
<HymnToLife> ubuntu_ > live or install ?
<Jar1go> hey, im trying to install a wireless network card on ubuntu its Belkin 54g USB
<Jar1go> but i am failing atm
<ubuntu_> i have both
<Jar1go> when i type ndiswrapper -l it like halts
<HymnToLife> do you have ubuntu installed ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<yosef> I'm experiancing system crashes after installing ati-drivers when using qt apps (e.g. amarok), anyone know how to fix this?
<HymnToLife> then sudo apt-get install gparted
<ubuntu_> i have windows and ubuntu and i want to re-size some harddrives
<albert> I am so frustrated
<sharp_> its kind of obvious he has ubuntu installed because he is using the default ubuntu username and xchat w/o changing name
<albert> I cant get americas army to work
<albert> im about to give up an dig out my old windows disks
<HymnToLife> ubuntu_ > sudo apt-get install gparted
<ubuntu_> are you SURE that will work?
<birdfish>  How do I configure my network card to accept a static IP when it is already configured for dhcp?
<ubuntu_> the 5.1 version with brezy or w.e
<sharp_> i think some people need to get together to write a program to help people get wirless lans working on GNU/Linux apart from ndiswrapper (could utulise it)
<albert> how do I run ATI config
<HymnToLife> yes
<albert> I have no clue how to work the konsole window at all
<ubuntu_> sharp_ actually this is the default name for someone using the live CD, therefore someone who doesn't have it installed (possibly)
<ubuntu_> because it asks you for your name when u install, and it uses that
<albert> please help
<HymnToLife> albert> well, open it and run your commands
<yosef> albert fglrxconfig
<HymnToLife> what is the problem ?
<Sharperguy> oh, soz i havn't tryed th live cd
<Stormx2> birdfish: Usually it will accept a static IP even if DHCP server is running
<ubuntu_> anyways, thanks, i'll try
<leprechaun> yeah iam ahving problems with my airforce one 54g card allthough iam running mepis so this sint the place to ask
<albert> typed that exactly and it said command not found
<yosef> anyone else have stability problems due to ati?
<Sharperguy> maybea it is cos its still GNU
<redguy> leprechaun: you are right, #mepis is the right place to ask
<HymnToLife> albert> do you have the correct package installed ?
<leprechaun> :P
<Sharperguy> there is one on this server?
<Sharperguy> kool
<Glanzmann> Hello; Is it possible to boostrap a kubuntu with debootstrape under debian/sarge?
<Sharperguy> im thare
<Glanzmann> If so, does someone has a line for me?
<albert> im not sure I just grabbed the 32bit one from ATI
<Sharperguy> but not leaving because  i still use ubuntu never tryed mepis
<HymnToLife> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<albert> does that have to do with the type of processor I am running
<HymnToLife> see this ubotu gave albert
<Glanzmann> !debootstrap
<HymnToLife> to install the drivers the Ubuntu way
<zF> Does anyone on Ubuntu use Songbird?
<albert> I have Ubuntu vers 5.10
<ZeromusMog> Hopefully easy question: where is the password file in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> just see the links ubotu gave
<ScottishPig> Hooray for LiveCDs!
<birdfish> Stormx2: When I configure the card and try to ping -c 3 www.google.com, I get an error about an unknown host
<albert> and I am running it on an AMD athlon 3200+
<HymnToLife> birdfish> is your DNS configured correctly ?
<HymnToLife> albert> it _should_ work
<HymnToLife> for the third time, see this
<Stormx2> birdfish: Sure you got all the info right? Gateway, subnet mask, etc?
<Jar1go> brb
<HymnToLife> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Jar1go> hey, im trying to install a wireless network card on ubuntu its Belkin 54g USB
<Jar1go> but i am failing atm
<Stormx2> birdfish: Can you ping the router?
<ZeromusMog> !password
<ubotu> I guess password is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<birdfish> Stormx2: let me try
<CanadianSnow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Sharperguy> is the computer your connecting through running zonealarm btw (if its windows) because it sometimes block replies from DNS servers
<ZeromusMog> I don't want a strong password I want to get into my password file because I forgot my user/pass D:
<squid0> hi
<squid0> i have a massive problem :(
<HymnToLife> ZeromusMog> try the /etc/password file
<HymnToLife> but I don't think the passswords are stored clear in it
<ZeromusMog> I just want to reset it
<HymnToLife> err
<squid0> i recently set up my windows xp box to dual boot with ubuntu
<squid0> went great.
<HymnToLife> boot from rescue mode
<HymnToLife> you can get root ccess and create a new user
<squid0> but then i had an issue with wine, where i got an error message about glx.
<bhursey> you have 3d acell?
<squid0> bhursey: no
<nowyost> siemka
<squid0> not to my knowledge
<HymnToLife> squid0> you might get better answers on ehq :)
<bhursey> then glx direct rendering wont work
<Sharperguy> glx?
<squid0> HymnToLife: thanks, this is just the start :)
<HymnToLife> #winehq dammit ><
<bhursey> what card do you have?
<Sharperguy> ^_^
<bhursey> video
<squid0> so i googled, saw a solution in a forum thread, and then removed, as per the thread, the nvidia-glx package
<squid0> i dunno what card it is
<squid0> this made wine work just fine
<ToJukk> I'm getting an error saying /dev/mem does not exist when trying to install kubuntu (tried both breezer/dapper cd/dvd). the LiveCD works perfect though. Any suggestions on what to do?
<bhursey> did you edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<squid0> however.....
<squid0> wait for it, wait for it...
<bhursey> and replace nv with nvidia
<squid0> bhursey: no
<bhursey> do that
<Sharperguy> just tell is
<Sharperguy> *us
<biloyp> nickrud..hmm not sure if the fax was actually sent..
<squid0> now i rebooted, and there's no monitori output at all
<squid0> the screen is dead
<bhursey> do gui ?
<CanadianSnow> ok...
<squid0> the machine works fine, i can hear sounds for login, etc. but no visual at all
<bhursey> you see boot sequence?
<nickrud> biloyp: I've had sucess with breezy doing that, I'm in dapper without a modem.
<squid0> this makes me very sad
<nowyost> jest tu jakis polak
<squid0> no, don't see boot sequence, bios, nothin
<CanadianSnow> who wants to see what the propble with my update/sudo apt-get thing is?
<ZeromusMog> I had the wrong username no wonder, heh
<bhursey> if you dont see bios then that means its not =buntu
<albert> Any idea as to why my Firefox windows close randomly after about ten mins of browsing
<Jar1go> Hey i need help installing a belkin 54g
<biloyp> nickrud..I am using breezy..is ther a program that gives me a status of the fax
<bhursey> check vga cable
<HymnToLife> problem with apt CanadianSnow ?
<CanadianSnow> i donno
<squid0> bhursey: i tried with a different monitory, same story
<nickrud> biloyp: efax-gtk monitors
<bhursey> ewww sounds like video card failuure
<squid0> *monitor
<squid0> bhursey:  oh no!
<bhursey> well if you dont see the POST
<biloyp> nickrud..ok let me try this setup again
<ZeromusMog> Thanks for the help! :D It was in /etc/passwd I just was using some weird bootlevel thing that didn't work -_-;;
<bhursey> that is at hardware levil
<squid0> oh drat.
<squid0> this sucks big time
<birdfish> Stormx2: okay, my dad didn't know what he was talking about I guess and had me change my Bcast so that it was conflicting with my gateway address and whatnot.
<bhursey> try swaping out vid cards to see if it is the mother board or the vid crad
<HymnToLife> CanadianSnow> and what is the problem exactly ?
<bhursey> that way you can narrow it down
<squid0> bhursey: good idea
<CanadianSnow> but, uh, HymnToLife.... i was just on asking about g-parted
<bhursey> =)
<bhursey> Hey I do tech support for work
<lucastiv> ntra
<CanadianSnow> check the pastebin for andrew...
<birdfish> Stormx2: but now that I have the card setup properly, how do I save the changes so that it doesn't try to assign a dynamic ip the next time I reboot?
<squid0> bhursey: i'm sure it's not the motherboard, as boot works etc.
<Stormx2> birdfish: So, its fixed? :P
<bhursey> ya
<squid0> bhursey: lol great
<HymnToLife> oh ok lol
<bhursey> but swap vid cards
<Stormx2> birdfish: Thats all done on your machine
<lucastiv> HEllo everybody
<squid0> bhursey: ok, never ever done that before.
<Stormx2> birdfish: System > Administration > Networking
<squid0> bhursey: maybe i should take it in to some company etc?
<birdfish> Stormx2: heh, I only have the terminal :P
<Stormx2> birdfish: ooh. I don't know then :)
<birdfish> Stormx2: okay :)
<bhursey> squid0 check pm
<lucastiv> has anyone here some exoerience with weird Ubuntu printing behaviour? ^^
<squid0> bhursey: pm?
<bhursey> private message
<trappist> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<lucastiv> actually with weird gnome-cups-manager behaviour
<squid0> ok
<Stormx2> Someone help birdfish: He needs to know where the networking config is stored, and he needs to set up a static IP and disable DHCP!
<bhursey> should be a tab or something syaing bhursey
<tatters> hmm how to change timezone day/date with CLI ?
<squid0> bhursey: there ain't
<bhursey> its a private chat
<squid0> bhursey:  yeah i know that
<bhursey> hummm
<trappist> tatters: there's tzconfig, tzselect, tzsetup
<tatters> k thnx
<bhursey> squid0 you ever remove any cards?
<Ekumba> hello.i need some help concerning my tv card,it is a win tv theater,bt878 chip card.i have installed tvtime,but tvtime say,that there isn't any signal at all.i'm a linux newbie.please help!
<squid0> bhursey: hold on for pm
<bhursey> k
<levander> Is there some kind of *good* guide on how to compile from the source debs available in the repositories?
<CanadianSnow> HymnToLife, read the pastebin thing?
<private_meta> YES!!!!
<private_meta> UPDATES ARE COMPLETE!!!
<private_meta> 100MB OF UPDATES!!
<trappist> levander: I do this: apt-get source packagename... cd to the new dir, sudo dpkg-buildpackage
<bhursey> squid0 this may help
<bhursey> http://www.mysuperpc.com/vcu/troubleshooting_video_card_problems.shtml
<squid0> bhursey: great, i'll look at it
<bhursey> k
<bhursey> tech places will charge you an arm and a leg
<levander> trappist: does it install all the same stuff as if you installed the binary deb?  are there differences (other than you've compiled yourself)?
<CanadianSnow> wonea
<wonea> hello
<squid0> bhursey: yea, i suppose...
<bhursey> he
<bhursey> heh
<bhursey> later
<max300> how do i update ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 without renstalling?
<bhursey> glad I could help
<trappist> levander: same stuff.  you can make changes if you want, of course, before building.
<squid0> bhursey: thanks a lot
<levander> max300: look on wiki.ubuntu.com for upgrading
<bhursey> np
<squid0> bhursey: i hope i can get sorted
<bhursey> good luck
<kfib120562> hey
<CanadianSnow> how will i update from 5.1 to whatever the new version is without re-installing?
<squid0> thanks :)
<kfib120562> What is up
<levander> trappist: thanks, i've just never built from a source deb before...
<wonea> anyone knowledgable in installing java on linux?
<Ekumba> hello.i need some help concerning my tv card,it is a win tv theater,bt878 chip card.i have installed tvtime,but tvtime say,that there isn't any signal at all.i'm a linux newbie.please help!
<amonkey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<CanadianSnow> !amsn
<ubotu> rumour has it, amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<Blissex> Ekumba: you need to make sure that the Video4Linux drivers are installed and configured.
<AndyR> lo all
<bhursey> max200: look at pm
<Ekumba> blixxes:how do i do this?
<Ekumba> blissex
<bhursey> max300: look at pm
<Blissex> Ekumba: there are a few V4L HOWTOs around. The BT878 chip is pretty well supported.
<Ekumba> i try to search
<CanadianSnow> HymnToLife, read the pastebin thing?
<CanadianSnow> or anyone else?
<ruzgar> i have accidently make(wit ln command) a link shortcut of my ntfs harddisk to the desktop but i cant remove it. i right click it and select remove but it doesnt remove but program gives no erro
<max300> i didnt get any pm
<CanadianSnow> or does anyone know how I can use g-parted?
<CanadianSnow> !gparted
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lucastiv> hello again :D I have a weird problem going on with my printing setup, basically gnome-cups-manager packet seems unable to change settings of the Cups spool, mostly regarding to paper size and color mode. Basically i can tell it anything and cups stills prints how it likes (standard 320 dpi and letter paper size) o get the settings going I had to enable the webacces to the cups spool and change settings trough it. My question is: why g
<lucastiv> nome app is unable to changemy settings? PS: my printer is a Epson styluscolor 670 and the behaviour of gnome-cups is the same both with the suggested drivers and the gimp ones i prefer to use
<lucastiv> sorry it was long...
<CanadianSnow> IRC
<IRC> hi
<levander> trappist: 'man dpkg-buildpackage' says it's a script for creating packages, not compiling from the source code contained within them...
<trappist> levander: it creates them.  from source packages.  I sure wouldn't know how to create a package without source code.
<max300> Uhm i dint find anything about ubuntu updating on wiki
<ruzgar> i have accidently make(with ln command) a link shortcut of my ntfs harddisk to the desktop but i cant remove it. i right click it and select remove but it doesnt remove. also no gives no errr message makes nothing
<biloyp> nickrud..guess my problem is finding my fax driver??
<levander> trappist: it creates packages though, what i want is to download a source package, and compile it
<mikearthur> what CFLAGS are Ubuntu's debs compiled with, on AMD64 Ubuntu?
<trappist> levander: that's what dpkg-buildpackage does.
<jenda> I need to access a folder on my dad's XP laptop. For some reason, it won't appear in the Windows network (firewall off). Any Ideas?
<mustard5> quick question....I have downloaded the Kubuntu iso...I'm just wondering how I would go about installed KDE on my Ubuntu with just the Kubuntu CD..ie not having apt-get look online for packages
<jenda> Connected by lan
<R3linquish3r> allo
<enyc> aoeuidhtns!
<jenda> enyc :)
<R3linquish3r> whats up?
<trappist> levander: let me clarify.  maybe you're used to an rpm system where there are "source packages" called .srpm.  it's not this way on debian systems.  but dpkg-buildpackage + apt-get source is what you're looking for.
* mustard5 starts the burn on the Kubuntu CD
<biloyp> nickrud, I found my modem under the Device Manager..not sure how let OpenOffice know to use that one
<max300> i need to update ubuntu to 5.10 without reinstalling(NOTHING ABOUT IT ON WIKI)
* ScottishPig is using a pressed Hoary liveCD of old. Old. But it works at school. :-)
<jenda> I need to access a folder on my dad's XP laptop. For some reason, it won't appear in the Windows network (firewall off). LAN connection over router. Any Ideas?
<Blissex> Ekumba: this is a bit old but probably a good starting point: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/BTTV.html
<R3linquish3r> max300: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> biloyp: I haven't done it for a while, but what printer did you setup the fax as?
<max300> THX
<R3linquish3r> np
<LjL> !tell max300 about breezy
<biloyp> nickrud..I am using a HP..and it does print out (Yahoo) when I print docs
<bimberi> jenda: Try connecting to it via Places -> Connect to Server (Windows share)
<biloyp> i.e Linux supports it
<nickrud> biloyp: plus, you'll need to set up the fax program as well. I'm thinking months back, and it hasn't trickled up yet)
<LjL> R3linquish3r: that won't really work
<CanadianSnow> HymnToLife, read the pastebin thing?
<biloyp> nickrud hmm ok let me poke around
* enyc meeee de boops
<nickrud> biloyp: you need to choose a native postscript printer, apple ones are ok
<R3linquish3r> LjL; itll upgrade all the packages.. i thought that was what he was askin for
* R3linquish3r slaps HymnToLife :)
<jenda> bimberi: how exactly... I set Windows Share, right... and then waht?
<Mart> hi, i am trying to install nvidia drivers
<LjL> R3linquish3r: he asked about upgrading *to* 5.10, which i suppose means he's got Hoary. he'll have to change his sources.list so that they mention breezy instead, and there are a few other complications
<enyc> 'ooer
<JeReMiE> hello all
<Mart> It has asked me to install a million things, which i have done
<R3linquish3r> LjL: ok gatcha
<Mart> but it says im using a different kernel to the gcc
<R3linquish3r> LjL; miss interpreted his words
* Sharperguy dies
<Mart> so, im trying to install a newer kernel
<bimberi> jenda: put the XP box's IP address in 'Server' and the share name in 'Share', others can be blank
<enyc> 'mart: just install 'nvidia-glx', and appropriate kernel pkg that includes the restricted-modules
<biloyp> nickrud...dayum..I am using a HP..but under the modem setting in efax-gtk... it is looking for a serial device but mine is built into my laptop. I also have a usb modem..but would rather use the built in one
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<jenda> bimberi: what's a "share name"?
<ompaul> LjL, I believe that !upgrade and pointing at 5.10 is the way to go
<enyc> Mart: install 'linux-686' 'linux-k7' 'linux-686-smp' etc. as appropriate -- reboot into that kernel...
<KuDeTa> heya
<Mart> i'll give it a go
<nickrud> biloyp: figure out what /dev/* it is, and setup efax-gtk to use that one
<KuDeTa> im trying to get a package called acx100-source
<enyc> Mart: and install 'nvidia-glx'
<KuDeTa> but even though apt -get should have it
<Mart> whoa... im a new new new newbie
<KuDeTa> it cant find it
<LjL> ompaul: i pointed him to !breezy, that should be similar
<Mart> will install the glx
<KuDeTa> what should i do?
<ompaul> LjL, :-)
<enyc> Mart: and 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' iirc
<nickrud> biloyp: but, build in winmodems can sometimes be more trouble than they're worth
<biloyp> nickrud...hm I have to find out what my modem equates to as far as ttyS?
<biloyp> nickrud..nope not a winmodem..I checked
<Tirador> hello. somebody having video problems with xgl?
<nickrud> biloyp: it may not even be ttyS* ; mine is /dev/LT something
<bimberi> jenda: when you share a folder in Windows you usually give it a name (perhaps this is the issue)
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<samIarent> hm
<Mart> right
<enyc> xgl is _experimental_
<samIarent> how do you change screen resolution in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Tirador, if you are please take it to #ubuntu+1 or #xgl
<biloyp> nickrud, ok is yours a built in...laptop?
<jenda> bimberi: I'm a Windows noob - I have no clue how to share a directory in Win.
<Stormx2> Hey is there any news on NTFS in ubuntu? Like, write support?
<Mart> also, is it okey just to keep using the amd64-generic kernel?
<Sharperguy> who thinks the version after dapper should be artuculated albatros?
<Mart> or will i need the newer ones?
<enyc> Tirador: xgl appears to break framerate-locked / vsync-locked things
<bimberi> jenda: I don't have access to an XP machine to guide you sorry
<nickrud> biloyp: no, a card that came with the machine. I used to have an ISA internal, but this machine has no ISA slots.
<jenda> bimberi: OK, thx
<Tutankamon> when i type mtr..  i have an external programs
<ompaul> jenda, ##windows (and you joke about it existing :-))
<CanadianSnow> HymnToLife
<Tutankamon> how can i set mtr to be default ? :)
<jenda> ompaul: I'm in there :)
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<enyc> Stormx2: see next Knoppix for some info... go read libntfs project etc.. -- ntfs is a silly proprietary filesystem
<CanadianSnow> must have died :(
<CanadianSnow> so, anyone...
<CanadianSnow> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<biloyp> nickrud, ahh ok so it is a pci modem. same as mine..only a laptop here
<genus> eh, accidently closed the window
<CanadianSnow> does anyone here want to help me?
<Tutankamon> ubotu look at my question
<ubotu> Tutankamon: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tutankamon> :)
<nickrud> biloyp: yup. All winmodems are pci modems these days
<Tutankamon> what ?
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, care to write out a full question
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<bimberi> ubotu tell Tutankamon about yourself
<samIarent> ok, one more time...how do you change screen resolution in ubuntu?
<nickrud> biloyp: roughly, a winmodem is a modem that doesn't have a standard uart, if I'm not mistaken
<ruzgar> i have accidently make(with ln command) a link shortcut of my ntfs harddisk to the desktop but i cant remove it. i right click it and select remove but it doesnt remove. also no gives no errr message makes nothing
<enyc> Question... ?Where is the best irc-place for ubuntu-dapper/development discussion?
<Tutankamon> anyway..  what about my mtr ?
<funkyHat> Anyone else finding gaim randomly crashing on Breezy?
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<biloyp> nickrud..uart?
<Tirador> enyc, but why are not many users complaining about this? Playback really is not smooth at all for me. except mplayer -vo x11 (but then I ve no scaling)
<bimberi> samIarent: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, if that doesn't work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> ruzgar: you could try, from a terminal, sudo rm ~/Desktop/<link>
<enyc> ruzgar:  maybe you created a link as root?
<samIarent> thank you bimberi
<bimberi> samIarent: yw :)
<ruzgar> that works thanks
<alanon> when i try to run the nvidia installer it says i dont have the source, and when i install the source and unpacks it the installer says i dont have the headers, but adept says the headers is installed, how do i fix this?
<enyc> Tirador: Ive seen this myself.. but the users should know its experimental-only ;-)
<nickrud> biloyp: I'm getting off into outer space here. Key point, make sure your modem works first (minicom is a good tool)
<samIarent> ok, I seem to be stuck at 640x480
<enyc> Tirador: go talk to the developers
<samIarent> to the wiki
<bimberi> alanon: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ompaul> !tell alanon about nvidia
<biloyp> nickrud ok thx..duh your right...get down to basics..ok
<CanadianSnow> ompaul im trying to run the partitioner
<ompaul> alanon it should all work from that page the bot sent you
<enyc> Question... ?Where is the best irc-place//channel for ubuntu-dapper/development packages etc. discussion?
<LjL> !tell enyc about dapper
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, please don't address me address the channel with a very specific question, if I don't know the answer no one else will chip in
<enyc> aaaaaah so thats what #ubuntu+1 is for
<enyc> LjL: thanks ;-)
<CanadianSnow> I have asked the question before tho
<CanadianSnow> does anyone know how I can use g-parted?
<Sharperguy> by using it
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, what goal do you wish to achieve with it, rather than you open ended question, works better if you are very specifc and I came in after you posted some pastebin thing
<Jar1go> !windows
<ubotu> from memory, windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<Jar1go> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<LjL> !tell Jar1go about msg the bot
<eob84> is anyone able to install kdebase-dev for kde 3.5?
<LjL> eob84: yes, i've installed kdelibs4-dev often
<eob84> how do I fix the broken package error
<LjL> eob84: i don't know, i don't have any. do you have the latest 3.5 repository?
* Thug-N-Me linux rullz
<LjL> eob84: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Sharperguy> Thug-N-Me: whatever we all know that
<Thug-N-Me> Sharperguy i wasnt chatting with you anyway :))
<Thug-N-Me> Sharperguy i just wanted to tell someone and i typo
<eob84> I did that
<CanadianSnow> it doesn't matter what i want it for, i know how to use it i just cant get to it
<CanadianSnow> but i want to resize some partitions
<eob84> my question was if anyone else had a broken package for kdebase-dev
<LjL> CanadianSnow: so is your question "how can i start gparted"?
<CanadianSnow> yes
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, it has to be installed >>sudo apt-get install gparted
<ompaul>  <<
<LjL> CanadianSnow: type "gparted"
<CanadianSnow> ompaul, check the pastebin
<LjL> CanadianSnow: you need to give a URL
<zF> Hi
<CanadianSnow> !pastebin
<zF> has anyone used Songbird with Ubuntu?
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Fracture> Hi
<zF> !songbird
<ubotu> zF: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fracture> is there any way to permit non root users to bind to ports < 1024 (without using sudo) ?
<amandapiper> this is crap!!! i just freakin' installed this and nothing is working the samw!!!
<LjL> amandapiper: the same as what?
<nickrud> Fracture: no, a root process is needed to open one of those ports, but you can hand it off to a non-privileged user. The technique, however is over my head 
<LjL> CanadianSnow: a URL to the thing *you* pastebinned
<amandapiper> how do i get yahoo messanger back and aim!!!!???
<CanadianSnow> its the last one posted
<LjL> amandapiper: back from what?
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, so it is not a gparted question is it a how do I repair your repositories
<CanadianSnow> well, that would be nice to know also
<CanadianSnow> but I basically just want to get g-parted, and I was told a while ago I can only use it from the Live CD
<Fracture> nickrud: thanks.  not the answer that I was hoping for.  In my mind, there should be a way to configure linux to permit non root users to bind to lower ports.
* Sharperguy thinks that a version of ubuntu should be neopolitan nanomonkey
<LjL> CanadianSnow: if you want to resize/modify your boot partition, then yeah.
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, plase paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin I will fix them then you can go about your business
<LjL> CanadianSnow: anyway, you don't have gparted *installed*, so the problem right now is not with gparted, but with the repositories
<CanadianSnow> there
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, got it
<nickrud> Sharperguy: add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, can I take it you have broadband?
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, ? have you broadband?
<CanadianSnow> ya
<ateves> node
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, do you care if you have "non free" software as in not open but closed source?
<ScottishPig> Is it wrong that I'm installing wine from a livecd on a windows machine just to run a windows program?
<CanadianSnow> ya
<pusling> is warty discontinued or when will it be ?
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, do you want it or not - I think that is a not
<ompaul> pusling, late april
<bimberi> pusling: when Dapper releases (iirc)
<ruzgar> i want to back up my package list. when i re install the ubuntu i want to install all the packages which i have insatlled before
<CanadianSnow> well, what are you talking about
<ruzgar> how can i backup and load them after
<slew> hi, whats a good mp3 editor for ubuntu?
<LjL> ruzgar: dpkg --get-selections >somefile
<CanadianSnow> and I have dual boot, and it has 2 ubuntu's in the list...
<LjL> ruzgar: and dpkg --set-selections <somefile will load them back
<CanadianSnow> how do I get rid of one (and I dont mean safe mode and reg. mode)
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, this is software that does not cost money but is available for linux do you want access to it?
<eugman> Hey is ther a way to make a middle click close a minimized prgram?
<CanadianSnow> sure
<michuk> hi all. am i blind or there is no option in "find" command to omit the special files like "./" or "../" in the folders?
<ruzgar> LjL thaks a lot
<CanadianSnow> is it like another partitioner?
<nickrud> slew: I use & love easytag
<tuks> slew, i use Audacity
<pusling> ompaul / bimberi :  thanks
<LjL> michuk: i only see "."
<chuckyp> !tell CanadianSnow about grub
<LjL> michuk: anyway, you could use find whatever | grep -v "\."
<LjL> michuk: no sorry that is completely wrong
<slew> nickrud, tuks thanks fellas
<LjL> michuk: i meant find whatever | grep -v "^\.$"
<confrey> hi everybody
<ompaul> pusling, np
<foopub> I'm trying to install a printer, but when I go to System > Administration > Printing, I get an error
<nickrud> slew: it's not exactly obvious, but experiment on a a small directory structure. It's extremely powerful
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9796 there is your new version of that file
<foopub> The CUPS server could not be contacted.
<slew> nickrud, im checking it out now. =] 
<foopub> cupds is listed in ps though
<confrey> well, battery applet tell me my laptop is working with battery, it's not true, it's working with ac_adapter, why? what can I do?
<V4Vendetta> i have the newest source for gtkpod, how do i install it
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, edit it using >> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list<< from a command line then run >>sudo apt-get udpate; sudo apt-get upgrade <<
<dv_> hi
<LjL> !tell V4Vendetta about compile
<chuckyp> V4Vendetta, un tar it and look for a README file.
<bimberi> ubotu tell V4Vendetta about compiling
<dv_> a question: anyone knows the nvidia cg language?
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: before you try to compile it, do sudo apt-get build-deps gtkpod. It'll save you a lot of pain later
<kate19> hi
<Sharperguy> anyone know how to get gtk-- working on breezy btw?
<Sharperguy> because i want to learn to code in it
<heyjoe2> anyone know how to get the system to recognize a usb thumdrive. its a perfectly working drive and linux automatically opens my mp3 player usb drive?
<V4Vendetta> pete@Ace:~/Stuff/libgpod-0.3.2$ sudo apt-get build-deps gtkpod
<V4Vendetta> E: Invalid operation build-deps
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, see the difference between giving us enough information and not doing so is getting advice that is of use - after you do all that you can the >sudo apt-get install gparted<
<kate19> does anyone know how to view the contents of the HDD using livedisk?
<LjL> V4Vendetta: build-dep
<nickrud> arg, sorry V4Vendetta
<V4Vendetta> i need to install libgtkpod first,
<Sharperguy> ne answrs to my question.?.?
<V4Vendetta> i have the configure and all that, how do i install it
<chuckyp> V4Vendetta, read the README
<LjL> V4Vendetta: install it? "sudo checkinstall". install checkinstall first. and you should read the howto as well
* nickrud knew better than to get into compiling
<kate19> i like using alien to install RPM packages... it's just convenient for me...
<kate19> not a lot of help sorry
<biloyp> nickrud, when I use minicom to initialize my modem...shouldn't I get some response back if it is initialized?
<ryanakca> when your mail is saved to ~/Mail , What do you set as mailbox type in .muttrc? Maildir? or is ~/mbox and ~/Mail for two different things?
<CanadianSnow> it wont let me save
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, what won'?
<CanadianSnow> g-edit
<nickrud> biloyp: when you open mincom on the right device, you will get back some text. Also, typing at<return> should get OK back
<LjL> kate19: except for that one time when using alien will mess your system up horrible ;)
<kate19> anyone know about viewing the content of a HDD through the Ubuntu livedisk?
<CanadianSnow> it wont let me save sources.list
<chuckyp> CanadianSnow, make sure you are using sudo
<kate19> lol
<CanadianSnow> i used the command u put
<chuckyp> kate19, yeah  you just mount it.
<LjL> kate19: look into the /media directory
<CanadianSnow> the "gksudo"
<kate19> k
<LjL> kate19: (and yeah do mount them if they aren't already)
<biloyp> ok thx, I used this prog before (while back) but thought I should get something
<LjL> CanadianSnow: try plain "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kate19> theres nothing in the /media directory
<heyjoe2> anyone know any reason why ubuntu wouldnt be recognizing a usb thumdrive?
<chuckyp> kate19, what type of partition is on the hdd
<V4Vendetta> wtf.. i did the make, and sudo make install
<kate19> i'm not sure
<V4Vendetta> but gtkpod is still the old version
<LjL> kate19: no? thought there was. then mount them. you've got to know what your HDs are called. they'll be /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, /dev/hdb1, etc
<kate19> whatever the FC3 default is
<chuckyp> !tell heyjoe2 about anyone
<dli> kate19, if you are not sure, have a look at /proc/ide
<LjL> V4Vendetta: type "echo $PATH". do you have /usr/local/bin there?
<CanadianSnow> ya that works LjL
<dli> kate19, or read dmesg, by "dmesg|less"
<LjL> V4Vendetta: (also, you really should do "sudo checkinstall" rather than "sudo make install")
<V4Vendetta> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<kate19> i went into /dev
<kate19> but it doesnt come up with anything i can open
<dli> LjL, is checkinstall in ubuntu by default?
<LjL> dli: no
<LjL> dli: but it's better installed imho
<chuckyp> kate19, you have fedora installed on your hardrive right?  And you want to read it from a ubuntu live cd?
<LjL> V4Vendetta: was the previous version installed using APT?
<CanadianSnow> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CanadianSnow> interesting
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ yes
<kate19> thats right, chuckyp
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ got it working using sudo checkinstall
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ thanks mATe!
<LjL> V4Vendetta: ok
<WorstPhobia> I want to be able to run PHP sites from my local computer. How would I do this?
<V4Vendetta> now i can put pictures on my ipod hopefully
<LjL> !tell WorstPhobia about lamp
<kate19> i need to send some files from it to my desktop because I can't get it to boot from HDD.
<chuckyp> kate19, make a folder i.e. mkdir /mnt/temp or whatever you want ot call it.  then try mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/temp
<kate19> I think I need to reinstall the OS
<foopub> I'm trying to install a network printer, but when I go to System > Administration > Printing, I get an error
<foopub> The CUPS server could not be contacted.
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, that was in case you needed any updated programs first - now go get your applications - system - gparted will work for you
<heyjoe2> could someone help me get ubuntu to recognize a usb thumbdrive?
<CanadianSnow> thanks
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, assuming you have downloaded it
<foopub> Can anyone help me get the network printer working?
<dli> foopub, /etc/init.d/cupsysd restart
<foopub> dli, command not found
<foopub> dli, Mean cupsys?
<CanadianSnow> will doing it while being on it affect it at all? :s
<dli> foopub, right, sorry, I'm not in ubuntu :(
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ question, now when i do sudo gtkpod nothing happens, i have to just do gtkpod, but then i can't copy things to the ipod....................
<foopub> dli, Same error
<LjL> V4Vendetta: never used gtkpod, sorry
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ why wouldn't sudo work with it though..
<dli> foopub, have a look, "ls /etc/init.d/cups* "
<LjL> V4Vendetta: i don't know. anyway it doesn't smell like something you'd want to run via sudo
<dli> foopub, I suppose you already installed cups, "apt-get install cupsys"
<foopub> dli, No, I meant same CUPS error
<kate19> i cant get it to make a folder
<CanadianSnow> will changing my partitions while im on the computer mess anything up?
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ if i don't run it via sudo, then it can't read the ipod
<foopub> dli, cupsd is shown to be running if I do ps
<dli> foopub, /etc/init.d/cupsys stop, and dpkg-reconfigure cupsys
<CanadianSnow> !dog
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> V4Vendetta: i've got that, but i don't have a solution. though i could guess that you don't have permissions on /mnt/ipod or whatever applies
<kate19> ahh... left the sudo part out...
<kate19> my bad
<LjL> CanadianSnow: if you change any mounted partitions, yeah
<foopub> dli, Should I print unknown jobs as raw jobs?
<dli> foopub, maybe no :(
<dli> foopub, I accept PS jobs only
<jenda> Now I'm really having trouble with this. One XP box connect no prob, I could browse all I wanted from my UBuntu. Now another wont even appear. What is the matter? Any ideas? (LAN connection)
<LjL> CanadianSnow: (and "mounted partitions" *does* include the partition you're running ubuntu from)
<dli> foopub, some application error might print PS as raw, disastors
<nevinm> can anyone give me a hand getting fglrx drivers working?
<foopub> dli, OK, I left the services at default and same error
<kate19> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<LjL> kate19: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /place/where/you/are/mounting/it"
<CanadianSnow> thats y it makes me unmount them first right?
<foopub> dli, Serial and SCSI were the only backends not supported
<dli> foopub, pastebin your error message, and have a look in /var/log/syslog (or messages)
<kate19> ok
<foopub> dli, I already pasted it. It's one line.
<LjL> CanadianSnow: dunno exactly what it does, since i use qtparted (not that i use it often anyway)
<LjL> CanadianSnow: in any case, you cannot mount your boot partition, so if you want to resize that one, you really will have to use a live cd
<foopub> dli, System > Administration > Printing = "The CUPS server could not be contacted."
<kate19> mkdir: cannot create directory `/hi/there': No such file or directory
<CanadianSnow> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to record a movie of the desktop without using vnc2swf?
<nickrud> foopub: I've seen that error now and then, the only way I cleared it was a reboot.
<LjL> kate19: try "mkdir /home/username/something"
<adam_> I have a slow connection -- and I'm trying to update something fairly large in the package manager -- is it possible to somehow "restart" downloads in the package manager if my connection is dropped?
<kate19> ok
<heyjoe2> can anyone help me with getting linux to recognize usb thumbdrive. any command suggestions?
<LjL> kate19: (and then if it works mount it there)
<foopub> nickrud, I'm on a laptop. I reboot all the time. :-(
<kate19> k
<CanadianSnow> but unmounting swapis fine
<nickrud> adam_: it will pick up the download right where you left off
<CanadianSnow> and aperently my "boot" partition is mounted :s
<LjL> adam_: APT is smart
<sun_> how do i install lame?
<V4Vendetta> can't the newest gtkpod import photo's yet?
<dli> adam_, apt should continue from the point
<adam_> nickrud, ah, okay -- and if I needed to cancel the download -- and start it up later, it'll still save the old download?
<Kurt> why do Democrats hate Jews?
<nickrud> adam_: I lived at the bottom of a 3k pipe for a year, and ran debian unstable there. Trust us, apt is *smart*
<LjL> adam_: yeah
<sun_> how to install lame?  its not showing up on aptitude search lame, only with a "v" for virtual package.
<dli> adam_, in apt/archieves, just make sure you don't "apt-get clean"
<LjL> adam_: just don't even interrupt APT while it's actually *installing* stuff. interrupting it while downloading is fine
<nickrud> sun_: liblame0
<ruzgar> can i change the size of right scrool bar
<ruzgar> ?
<CanadianSnow> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<CanadianSnow> what does this mean?!?!!?
<adam_> nickrud, LjL, dli: Ah okay thanks for the answers :)
* nickrud has killed it during an install run, apt-get -f install worked nicely
<LjL> Kurt: you again? go away now. ompaul, please
<foopub> dli, I don't see anything in syslog that looks relevant
<kate19> yep that worked, thanks
<Kurt> all I want is an naswer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to record a movie of the desktop without using vnc2swf?
<LjL> sun_: lame is in multiverse, do you have it enabled?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bean> Is it possible to set my fonts in FF to be like they are in the windows version?
<sun_> nickrud liblame0 is not a package!  how to install lame to rip mp3?
<dli> nickrud, how long would it take to upgrade firefox with 3KB pipe
<ubuntunoob> Hello all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=kmw@*.cinergycom.net]  by ompaul
* Kurt was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<Fracture> Tallia1Kubuntu: chekcout istanbul .. it records the desktop to an ogg video
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<usr> How can I open .rar archives?
<ubuntunoob> anyone have any advice on how to make my system boot linux faster?  It takes a long time while 'configuring network interfaces'
<dli> foopub, sorry, I don't know ubuntu tools, but you may try "dpkg-reconfigure cupsys", or even "vim /etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<LjL> usr: apt-get install unrar, or apt-get install rar-nonfree
<nickrud> sun_: you need to enable multiverse, read the link below
<nickrud> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<pavlovsdog> rar -x
<LjL> usr: unrar-nonfree even
<CanadianSnow> why cant I resize ntfs?
<moonman> could someone give me a hand installing unreal tournament GOTY in linux?
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<dli> foopub, make sure your firewall is not stopping you
<sun_> ljl no i dont have multiverse.  in my sources.list its on the same line as backports, which i dont want, can i have multiverse without backports?
<CanadianSnow> and how do I do this from the CD? because its WAY easier
<foopub> dli, nickrud, I have to apologize...
<LjL> sun_: strange it is on that same line...
<nickrud> dli: I don't know, I never sat around and watched. I just had apt run every night, and occasionally I'd be up to date on downloads
<foopub> I just figured out that I was doing all this in a terminal that is SSH'd to my home machine :-(
<ruzgar> can i change the size of right scrool bar
<LjL> sun_: oh, yeah. no, don't uncomment it
<LjL> sun_: just add "multiverse" right after your "universe" line
<LjL> sun_: (on the same line i mean, at the end)
<nickrud> sun_: lines 19 & 20
<ubuntunoob> anyone have any advice on how to make my system boot linux faster?  It takes a long time while 'configuring network interfaces'
<CanadianSnow> and how do I do this from the CD? because its WAY easier
<dli> nickrud, interesting, and what modem did you have? I got frustrated by the modem on a sony vaio
<moonman> i need a hand installing ut GOTY in ubuntu
<pavlovsdog> use a static ip
<nickrud> sun_: be sure to remove the # at the beginning of the line
<CanadianSnow> how do I get to the partitioning part of the Live CD??
<nickrud> dli: a zoom internal isa
<curley_sue> can anyone reccomend a terminal other than gnome-terminal (it gives me trouble on Flux/OpenBox)
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, try unplugging it and reinserting it.
<LjL> CanadianSnow: don't think you need to, you can run gparted from the live cd
<nickrud> dli: in other words, *not* a winmodem of any color
<ruzgar> how can i exit from wim
<LjL> CanadianSnow: i think it's installed by default
<ruzgar> how can i exit from vim
<CanadianSnow> thats what I want to do
<LjL> ruzgar: :q
<curley_sue> ruzgar,  :q
<dli> nickrud, I just ordered a actiontec external modem, still not sure whether it's still a winmodem
<LjL> that's the only thing i know about vim
<CanadianSnow> I want to know how to run gparted FROM the CD
<CanadianSnow> I just cant get there...
<nickrud> dli: external == not winmodem. Good choice
<kate19> hdd1 was only the boot-related stuff from what i can tell. i tried to do the same with hdd2 but it says  i must specify the fiesystem type
<CanadianSnow> I put the CD in and it either Boots or just goes to help
<kate19> how do i do this?
<ruzgar> that doesnt works
<pavlovsdog> gparted
<sun_> ok thanks everyone, lame is installed!
<LjL> CanadianSnow: yeah, just let it boot
<alphazero> does anyone know where to get a firefox 1.5.0.1 deb for breezy?
<CanadianSnow> but
<LjL> !tell alphazero about ff1.56
<LjL> !tell alphazero about ff1.5
<curley_sue> LjL,  can u reccomend a terminal other than gnome-term?
<dli> nickrud, it's serial port and usb port, I thought it's hardware, but then some #hardware people said there were some serial port winmodem too
<CanadianSnow> that doesn't work
<V4Vendetta> can't the newest gtkpod import photo's yet?
<LjL> curley_sue: sure, Konsole :)
<CanadianSnow> caz then its just sitting there
<dli> curley_sue, try Terminal from xfce
<LjL> CanadianSnow: what do you mean?
<CanadianSnow> and never does anything about re-sizing the harddrive!!! :(
<nickrud> dli: never heard of one: if it hooks up to the serial port, you are safe.
<LjL> CanadianSnow: of course, you have to *start* gparted after it's booted
<moonman> i need a hand installing UT GOTY on ubuntu
<CanadianSnow> but
<CanadianSnow> Like when you first install Ubuntu
<CanadianSnow> I want to get there! :(
<V4Vendetta> what file type does an IPOD use, .jpg ?
<CanadianSnow> guh
<LjL> CanadianSnow: if i'm right that it's installed by default, it will be under Apps somewhere, like Apps / System / Partition editor or similar... if i'm wrong, then "sudo apt-get install gparted" first
<CanadianSnow> i gtg
<dli> nickrud, it's 20 dollars canadian, cheap
<monolith> hey guys - what pacakge provides qmake?
<CanadianSnow> uh w.e
<CanadianSnow> i gtg
<LjL> CanadianSnow: don't think you can
<nickrud> dli: I need to buy one, to replace my internal pci LT ---- oh, what model?
<CanadianSnow> thanks... i'll try it later
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, apps system gparted
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Fracture: tnx :)
<CanadianSnow> I've done it before...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will
<CanadianSnow> bye
<dli> nickrud, hold on, I will give a link
<nickrud> dli: thanks
<CarlFK> in OOCalc - how do I import a .txt file so that it will try to figure out columns?
<kate19> how do i specify the filesystem type when mounting a partition?
<nyet1david> how do I play midi files?
<CarlFK> kate19: -t thetype
<LjL> CarlFK: it's usually the "comma separated values (CSV)" file format
#ubuntu 2006-03-12
<LjL> CarlFK: not talking for OOo specifically though
<CarlFK> LjL, but it isn't a CSV, it is space seperated: http://paste.foxshare.net:8888/538
<Fracture> Tallia1Kubuntu: you are welcome.. here's a link, its a hard one to find http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<dli> nickrud, http://cgi.ebay.ca/Actiontec-External-Serial-USB-56K-V-92-Dialup-Modem_W0QQitemZ6856569904QQcategoryZ14920QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<LjL> CarlFK: doesn't matter i think... at least under the spreadsheets i use, a CSV can really be anything-separated. it's asked during load
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha......
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Fracture: it's in the reps
<Fracture> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so i don't have to search for anything
<Fracture> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah
<CarlFK> LjL, but it opened it in OOwritter
<CarlFK> somewhere is a "help parse this data" wizy thing
<dli> nickrud, you may bid also, this link is for buy it now, maybe you should wait to see whether it works on ubuntu for me
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<LjL> CarlFK: uh, can't you just load it from inside OOCalc? i'm not quite familiar with OOo you see. but it can't see it working much differently from KOffice
<CarlFK> LjL, in OOCalc, I did File, Open, ss.txt and OOwriter opened up with my file in it...
<LjL> CarlFK: oh. i see. get rid of OOo then :)
<curley_sue> LjL, dli thanx, I'll check them out... (I tried urxvt but it seems to b outdated in the ubuntu repositories)
<heyjoe2> ubuntu is not recognizing my 128mb usb device. however, it automatically recognizes the drive on my mp3 player. any ideas on how to get it to work?
<V4Vendetta> heyjoe2~ have you tried manually mounting it
<LjL> CarlFK: or rather... is there a File / Import instead of Open?
<CarlFK> LjL I thought there was, can't find it
<heyjoe2> how does one manually mount a device?
<usr> How can I pack files to a .rar ?
<dli> heyjoe2, find the device name in /var/log/syslog
<nickrud> dli: make sure it's Model # EX560LKA (from the picture showing a serial port, I'd think it is)
<dli> heyjoe2, and "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever"
<LjL> CarlFK: apt-get install rar
<LjL> CarlFK: sorry, that what for usr
<CarlFK> rar?
<CarlFK> ah
<usr> I did...
<dli> nickrud, great, does it work in linux? the company page says windows only
<LjL> usr: note, *rar* now, not *unrar*
<heyjoe2> /var/log/syslog says command not found
<ruzgar> anybody know a german-english dictionary program for linux
<kate19> how do I unmount a partition?
<enix> DCC SEND 30349092348053485
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-29-221-230.neo.res.rr.com]  by Ubugtu
<LjL> usr: as for how to actually use it, someone else might probably help, as i don't remember the rar syntax. but "man rar" could help as well
* enix was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<chuckyp> kate19, umount
<kate19> ok
<nickrud> dli: serial port == perfect linux support.
<kate19> thankyou
<Jar1go> hey, im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#install, but then i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs... any ideas?
<chuckyp> kate19, umount /dev/<whatever>
<chuckyp> kate19, did you get it working btw?
<heyjoe2> any ideas on how to get around /var/log/syslog not working
<dli> nickrud, this one is both serial/USB
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, dmesg tail
<nickrud> heyjoe2: ps -A | grep syslogd should report systlogd
<heyjoe2> chuckyp and nicrud: sorry i am very new to linux
<heyjoe2> what command do i type?
<nickrud> dli: ok, I'll wait until you buy one, then 
<ompaul> macgabriel87, that is a problem with your router if you change to log onto irc on 8001 it does not coour aain
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, try ps aux | grep syslog
<ompaul> macgabriel87, occur again even
<svfusion> hey
<dli> nickrud, this one is on wholesale, http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-1-000-Actiontec-56K-External-Modem-USB-Serial-V-92_W0QQitemZ6855815608QQcategoryZ14920QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<svfusion> is there a way I can write a new MRB using a LiveCD?
<svfusion> MBR**
<nickrud> heyjoe2: what are actually looking for?
<chuckyp> svfusion, MBR for what os?
<svfusion> one that I use install GRUB onto
<svfusion> right now I don't care
<svfusion> lol
<heyjoe2> nickrud: im trying to get my usb drive to work
<usr> oh okay thanks
<ompaul> !grub
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: i typed that command, what should i be looking for in it?
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<nickrud> heyjoe2: ok. I remember now  Again, I don't have a usb thumbdrive, but here's a way to get some more info, that might help someone help you
<svfusion> yeah, but none of those tell you how to write a new MBR
<jenda> Can somebody please help me with this networking error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9797
<nickrud> heyjoe2: in a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/syslog
<svfusion> those tell you how to install GRUB, which I know how too
<nickrud> heyjoe2: then, plug in your thumbdrive, and then unplug it. You should get some info
<chuckyp> svfusion, well when you install grub, you will be writing the new mbr.
<svfusion> ok
<svfusion> I installed grub
<svfusion> so lets see what happens
<svfusion> lol
<h3sp4wn> Iit it possible for me to recompile just one module for the kernel I am using (2.6.12-k7 - the latest version of) or is the only way to rebuild the whole thing ? (Just need to add some strings to detect a usb device)
<dli> h3sp4wn, I would build my own kernel
<dli> h3sp4wn, up to the latest version
<ubuntu_> je ne sais pas comment faire pour installer des programes
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> !tell ubuntu_ about shortapt
<CarlFK> bah.. had to rename it from .txt to .csv, now I get the wizy thing...
<Jowi> h3sp4wn: i would compile my own kernel as well. use as few modules as possible. your boot time will cut in half.
<heyjoe2> nickrud: i typed the command u recommended and then plugged and unplugged it and some more writing came up in the command line? what does it all mean? how do i get it to recognize the device?
<ubuntu_> allo est ce que quelqu'un se propose pour me montrer
<asterisk99> abytone know how to (properly) install kernel-sources ??? It says to use make-kpkg, bur doc is confusing as to what files go where  <-------
<heyjoe2> can i paste what came up somewhere for u to see
<nickrud> heyjoe2: copy that writing that came up to a pastebin,
<LjL> ubotu, tell ubuntu_ about fr
<nickrud> heyjoe2: you're ahead of me already 
<h3sp4wn> Jowi / dli - should I use the latest ubuntu kernel or official ? I am using non free ati-drivers and an rl2500 wireless which I don't think is in the main kernel
<heyjoe2> how do i get to a pastebin?
<LjL> ubuntu_: nous parlons seulement anglais ici
<pavlovsdog> to compile or to reference, asterisk99 ?
<Jowi> ubuntu_ il y a #ubuntu-fr pour l'aide en francais.
<pavlovsdog> you want to compile a kernel?
<dli> h3sp4wn, get the latest ubuntu kernel-source
<Kr4t05> LjL: Scary thing: I understood that. o.o
<dli> heyjoe2, pastebin.com
<asterisk99> pavlogsdog: I need only the source to compile digium's zaptel driver
<Jowi> h3sp4wn: i don't have a ati or wireless so I am not the best person to ask :)
<LjL> Kr4t05: what, what i said? that's perhaps because i don't speak french ;)
<h3sp4wn> dli - So I get them from the dapper respositary ?
<asterisk99> pavlovsdog: I need only the source to compile digium's zaptel driver
<pavlovsdog> asterisk99: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bedi> how i change the menu bar icon ?
<pavlovsdog> ` not '
<dli> h3sp4wn, yes, apt-get update;apt-get install
<pavlovsdog> they'll be in /usr/src/
<nickrud> heyjoe2: $paste
<pavlovsdog> reference them with /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include or whatever
<nickrud> heyjoe2: my auto replace is fubar'd : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<heyjoe2> i pasted it now what do i do?
<LjL> heyjoe2: give him the URL
<pavlovsdog> now paste the link to the paste
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, you give me the url
<asterisk99> pavlovsdog: Do I do that INSTEAD of apt-get install kernel-header? or after?
<heyjoe2> ah ok
<heyjoe2> http://pastebin.com/587929
<heyjoe2> thank u so much
<pavlovsdog> asterisk99: when you want to tell something where the headers are, the second method is one way.. /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include i mean ... or supply full path
<macgabriel87> i have a simple question: can i print to a printer that is connected to a mac on a local network?
<nickrud> ok, is there anyone here that can point to where the thumbdrive should be mounted, based on http://pastebin.com/587929
<pavlovsdog> asterisk99: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`  first ... ` not '
<asterisk99> btw, for the curious: I found out why Colonel is pronounced "kernel".... Colonels were originally in charge of a column in the Roman army
<dli> heyjoe2, what partition do yo have on sda? if you have none? try, "mount /dev/sda /mnt/whatever"
<ruzgar> i have a lcd monitor and i have installed the true type fonts but the fonts doesnt seem exactly as windows true type rendering
<ruzgar> what setting do you advive
<asterisk99> pavlovsdog: Sorry... you confused me   (newbie here)
<ruzgar> what setting do you advice
<heyjoe2> what do i type instead of whatever? i dont know what partition i have or exactly what that means. sorry im very new
<dli> heyjoe2, have a look, "ls /mnt"
<djm62> asterisk99: what does that have to do with the pronunciation? nobody knows how the romans pronounced stuff....
<LjL> heyjoe2: don't worry, at least you didn't actually type "whatever"
<nickrud> lmao
<nickrud> heyjoe2: try navigating to /media using the file manager; you may see something there
<heyjoe2> typing ls/mnt does nothing
<LjL> djm62: we have quite a few clues though
<asterisk99> djm62: they actually still speak Latin at the Vatican --- The RC church has never really dropped its use
<LjL> heyjoe2: "ls /mnt", with a space. should show you a list of directories
<curley_sue> dli, Terminal seems like what I was looking 4. thanx! (in case u know of a lighter multi-tab + unicode - I'd like to hear!) ;-)
<djm62> asterisk99: church latin is horrible!
<nickrud> it's all academic: we speak classical greek differently than most europeans
<LjL> asterisk99: they don't pronunce nearly as similarly as the romans pronunced it (which, anyway, varied depending on the period). anyway - offtopic
<djm62> (or so my churchgoing, latinate buds tell me)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is, like, totally, Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<heyjoe2> ljl: im copying exactly what you told me ls /mnt into the command line and nothing happens
<asterisk99> pavlovsdog: Sorry... you confused me   (newbie here) ... Do I do sudo apt-get kernel-source    and then   sudo apt-get install linus-headers-`uname -r  ???
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now try ls /media
<LjL> heyjoe2: then you've got nothing inside /mnt. try "sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk" (you can call it what you like actually)
<LjL> heyjoe2: yeah, /media is a better choice anyway
<heyjoe2> ls /media gives nothing too
<LjL> heyjoe2: then do what i said (strange anyway), but do it in /media
<nickrud> heyjoe2: then, save that paste, and put up the link along with your question. Someone who knows better may happen along
<Jowi> heyjoe2: yeah, make a new directory in /media. "sudo mkdir /media/usb-disk"
<sHaDe> n8 all
<zF> Can someone help me configure my wireless PCMCIA card? I believe it's loading and working with the wrong kernel modules. The card is a Senao SL2511 CD PLUS Ext2  (Prism 2.5 chipset)
<CarlFK> Ok, now that I have my data in OOCalc, anyone know how to rotate it? - I want the rows to be cols
<heyjoe2> none of these commands are doing anything in the command line
<shiv> my screen suddenly started violently blinking when I login to Gnome, Kde works fine. :(
<dli> zF, is it in the kernel?
<heyjoe2> is that normal?
<LjL> heyjoe2: they're not supposed to
<heyjoe2> oh ok
<heyjoe2> so now what do i do?
<LjL> heyjoe2: just try again mounting, and use the new directory instead of that /mnt/whatever
<dli> zF, otherwise, you may try prism54.org
<Jowi> heyjoe2: yes, it is normal. when you get no responce back that usually means that the command was successful
<zF> dli" is what in the kernel?
<heyjoe2> so type /mnt/usb-disk
<heyjoe2> ?
<zF> it loads up orinoco_cs kernel modules for the card, when that isn't the right drivers for it.
<LjL> heyjoe2: no, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb-disk" (or /media/usb-disk, where did you create it?)
<Jowi> LjL: no not /dev/sda1. it is seen as /dev/sda
<LjL> heyjoe2, Jowi: make that /dev/sda then
<dli> zF, what's in "iwconfig"
<heyjoe2> ljl: thisi is what ive typed- ls /media
<heyjoe2> sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk
<heyjoe2> sudo mkdir /media/usb-disk
* nickrud always thought that sda was the disk, and sda1 was the partition to mount
<LjL> heyjoe2: you only needed one of those two. anyway, "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb-disk"
<zF> for the device, registering as eth2 (should be wlan0) it spits out some information
<zF> the nickname of the card is prism1, which is all wrong
<zF> Just more evidence it's using the wrong driver
<paul_> i'm trying to install the ssh server using apt-get... I get a dependencie error for openssh-server.. and an E: Broken Packages -- any help?
<LjL> nickrud: me too, but it's not the first time i see this. i guess USB disks can be formatted unpartitioned
<dli> nickrud, it's a 128MB, so there may not be a partition table on it
<Cafuego> nickrud: That depends on whether a partiton map was written.
<roaet> When I set up ubuntu I set up postfix, but now I don't know how to modify that setup. Can anyone help me?
<nickrud> wow!
<heyjoe2> ljl: i typed that and now?
<dli> Cafuego, you switched to ubuntu?
<Cafuego> roaet: Depends on what you want to do; it may be easiest to edit /etc/postfix/main.cf by hand.
<LjL> heyjoe2: now type "ls /media/usb-disk". you should see the contents of your disk
* nickrud falls back onto not owning one 
<Cafuego> dli: well over a year ago (on the desktops)
<roaet> Ah ok I'll try that Cafuego. but in addition how do I set up evolution to check my postfix?
<heyjoe2> when i typed ls /media/usb-disk nothing happens
<dli> Cafuego, why not to gentoo? I heard most people do
<LjL> heyjoe2: is your USB disk empty?
<heyjoe2> nope
<Sir_quicken> Ok I need 2 know how 2 enable samba on th gnome desktop of unbuntu
<Cafuego> dli: I have more fun ways of wasting time whan using gentoo.
<LjL> heyjoe2: did the "sudo mount" command give you any errors?
<paul_> i'm trying to install the ssh server using apt-get... I get a dependencie error for openssh-server.. and an E: Broken Packages -- any help?
<heyjoe2> no
<LjL> paul_: tried "sudo apt-get update"?
<Jowi> heyjoe2: did you get any errors when you typed "sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb-disk"?
<Cafuego> roaet: How do you mean? Postfix *only* does smtp. If you want to check mail on your server, you will need a pop3 or imap server.
<Sir_quicken> also need 2 know how 2 share a foler without it stuck on my HD permenatly
<paul_> LjL, yes -- goes through a long list of "Hit" s and thats it
<riddlebox> j #mythtv-users
<riddlebox> oops sorry
<nickrud> heyjoe2: it'll be easier for everyone, if you add the name of someone when you type, it makes it red for them
<djm62> CarlFK: paste special with transpose option?
<LjL> paul_: paste your errors to the pastebin
<heyjoe2> nickrud: thanks
<dli> Cafuego, you just waste your computer time, on idel or on emerging, choice is yours
<nickrud> heyjoe2: exactly (I also get the ubuntu drumroll ;)
<shiv> my screen suddenly started violently blinking when I login to Gnome, Kde works fine. :(
<CarlFK> djm62: no way...
<usr> whenever I try to open a site with a .php file let's sa y www.bah.com/download.php my stupid firefox opens the download box so I could download download.php
<CarlFK> djm62: I hope so ;)
<usr> how can I fix it?
<dli> shiv, gnome is buggy nowadays
<Sir_quicken> Can any1 te4ll me how 2 set up samba shares on a gnome desktop plz?
<heyjoe2> jowi: no, i didnt get any errors
<LjL> Jowi, nickrud: guess i haven't the slightest idea about heyjoe2's problem
<ompaul> dli, if your talking about dapper you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> shiv: either there are wrong VertRefresh in xorg.conf or you have some hardware problem
<paul_> LjL, http://pastebin.com/587954
<dli> Jowi, kde works
<CarlFK> djm62: it worked !
<djm62> CarlFK: I'm not entirely sure what you hope for, but that allows you to paste your data with rows and columns swapped :)
* CarlFK does the happy dance
<nickrud> LjL: heyjoe2 got to looking at syslog, a move in the right direction. I had to help a bit at that point
<usr> someone help me please
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<LjL> paul_: oh but, you tried installing openssh-server directly instead of ssh?
<roaet> How can I set up evolution to check my postfix mail?
<tonyyarusso> usr: I've seen that.  I just hit cancel, reload the page, and it's fine.
<Sir_quicken> I cant network between linux & windows 200 :( the computers dont see each other
<dli> nickrud, since he doesn't understand basic commands, it might be way out of my imagination
<paul_> LjL, yes, i'll paste another error for that
<pavlovsdog> asterisk99: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<dli> Sir_quicken, I suppose samba is the way
<gameface> argh i cant take it any longer but ubuntu n kubuntuis messin u for me
<gameface> both*
<pavlovsdog> asterisk99: if you want to compile a kernel, you want linux-source
<ompaul> roaet, you need to run a pop daemon or imap daemon in between you and the mail server unless they are on the same box
<heyjoe2> any idea on where to go from here?
<jenda> what's the command to restart samba?
<usr> tonyyarusso,  doesn't work here
<usr> :s
<Sir_quicken> nowhere do  Ihaveeasy access 2 networking
<pavlovsdog> /etc/init.d/samba restart iirc
<roaet> ompaul: they are on the same box.
<ompaul> roaet, imap better
<paul_> LjL, here is the error for "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" http://pastebin.com/587958
<FLSimpsonKPT> has anyone used suse 10?
<tonyyarusso> usr: I don't know why it does that; maybe send a bug report to Mozilla.
<nickrud> heyjoe2: if you had no errors with the mount command, try ls /media/usb-disk
<usr> okay
<ompaul> roaet, let me look it up
<pavlovsdog> FLSimpsonKPT: ppl in #suse have
<gameface> lol i thke all you guys expertise are in ubuntu n not kubuntu which i switched over to
<Sir_quicken> How do I run Samba config?
<nickrud> gameface: what's kubuntu ;)
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok i typed that and didn't get any errors.
<Sir_quicken> kde desktop
<roaet> thank you ompaul
<tonyyarusso> gameface: #kubuntu would help with that...
<gameface> lol funny
<LjL> paul_: that's breezy, isn't it?
<gameface> yeah they suck in there
<paul_> Ljl: yes
<djm62> jenda: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<gameface> lol their not very helpful at all
<nickrud> heyjoe2: did you get any file listings, at all?
<tonyyarusso> gameface: Ah.
<gameface> lol i shoud of kept ubuntu
<FLSimpsonKPT> pavlovsdog: is that on the same IRC channel? How do I connect to it.
<jenda> djm62: got it thanks
<heyjoe2> nickrud: yes i got three lines. should i pastebin?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: yes
<Sir_quicken> I dont need 2 reastart samb I need 2 run the shares
<Omega-red> i can't config my ati video card to use 3d on ubuntu 5.10 (i'm using a laptop hp amd64 3200+ with ati radeon xpress 200m igp) somebody can help me here?
<LjL> paul_: it says version 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1 of the client is going to be installed, but myself i have version 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 (the one it wants). so i suppose you might have some third-party repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list that provider a newer openssh-client (and you might have that one installed as well)
<heyjoe2> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/587963
<paul_> Ljl: I added the repositories listed on ubuntuguides.org
<LjL> paul_: try "apt-cache policy openssh-client", see what's installed - if anything - and where it came from
<chuckyp> What kernel is ubuntu 5.10 currently using?
<LjL> !tell paul_ about ubuntuguide
<bimberi> chuckyp: 2.6.12
<nickrud> heyjoe2: ok, you're looking at the wrong place. and, I see what's happening to you. Open another terminal first
<pavlovsdog> FLSimpsonKPT: you don't have to /part to /join
<pavlovsdog> jsut /join
<paul_> ahhh i see
<LjL> !tell paul_ about easysource
<heyjoe2> nickrud: close this and open another terminal, or open two at the same time?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: two
<Sir_quicken> HOW DO I share a folder & get windowas & linux 2 comunicate??
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok
<Sir_quicken> windows*
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell Sir_quicken about samba
<Fredde> Sir_quicken: you mean like shareing files/folders?
<djm62> Sir_quicken: samba/windows file sharing
<LjL> paul_: if you actually have that wrong version of openssh-client installed, remove it using "apt-cache --purge remove openssh-client", then reinstall it after your repositories are good
<nickrud> heyjoe2: the first one is still following what's happening in syslog, and if you were typing there, nothing was done correctly  Sorry
<Kr4t05> ubotu tell Sir_quicken about ssh
<dyggMerald> anyone else having trouble with bzflag in breezy.. its broken and i guess it has been ever since.. i dont get why noone is fixing this
<Omega-red> i can't config my ati video card to use 3d on ubuntu 5.10 (i'm using a laptop hp amd64 3200+ with ati radeon xpress 200m igp) somebody can help me here?
<Sir_quicken> I know what it is Moron I need 2 know how qw2 Use it
<paul_> Ljl, http://pastebin.com/587967
<Sir_quicken> 2*
<nickrud> heyjoe2: so, in the second terminal: sudo mkdir /media/usb-stick
<Sir_quicken> GOD
<heyjoe2> nickrud: typed that
<dyggMerald> isnt it a better policy to include a new possible unstable one .. than to keep a old obviously broken version..
<LjL> paul_: uuh, know what? it isn't quite clear to me where that version came from. looks like you had installed it manually using dpkg...?
<ompaul> roaet, I have been looking at the help files on evolution it is easier if I guide you to the text there, check Getting Started - Sending and Receiving E-Mail - then the section on checking new mail
<paul_> ehh
<paul_> nope
<LjL> paul_: try just removing it (using the command i said, not just remove) and reinstalling
<paul_> lol
<nickrud> heyjoe2: next type sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb-stick
<Sir_quicken> ssh not the problem linux runs ntlmssp
<LjL> paul_: actually - remove it, issue a "sudo apt-get clean", and reinstall
<heyjoe2> nickrud: done
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, type ls /media/usb-stick
<roaet> ompaul: ok I'll look for that.
<Fracture> anyone know of a wiki that has also has a gnome desktop app interface ?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: hey its come up!
<heyjoe2> nickrud: thank you
<nickrud> heyjoe2: we both learned something today 
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now to make that permanent
<paul_> LjL: just type "sudo apt-get clean" and thats it? (no arguments)
<eatnumber1> can someone help me get the ubuntu server install to recognize my pcmcia wired and wireless cards?
<Sir_quicken> no anyone wanna play with my wiki :P joking
<LjL> paul_: yes, that will clean your APT cache, so that it will not try to reuse the same package
<nickrud> heyjoe2: type cd /etc
<Sir_quicken> sorry dirty mind :)
<LjL> nickrud: a quick summary of how you got that to work please?
<paul_> Ljl: should i fix my repositories before trying to reinstall?
<zF> nickrud: do you have any talent with configuring wireless cards?
<djm62> Fracture: um, you mean a gnome web browser?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok typed cd /etc. so it should work all the time now?
<nickrud> LjL: he was typing into the same terminal as syslog was being logged, all of his typing was for naught.
<riddlebox> where is the php interpreter in ubuntu?
<Fracture> djm62: no.
<LjL> paul_: i'd say just try to reinstall first. though, sooner or later, i suppose you really should fix your repositories
<Omega-red> ati+amd64=crash?!
<LjL> nickrud: ...... oh
<nickrud> heyjoe2: not yet. Next, type sudo cp fstab fstab-before-usb-stick
<Fracture> djm62: I'd like something that has a UI interface like tomboy, but is also a wiki
<heyjoe2> nickrud: done
<Fracture> djm62: i.e. that has both web editing interface, as well as a rich desktop interface
<LjL> nickrud: so next time someone asks "that didn't print anything, is that right?", i suppose we should ask if at least a shell prompt is being printed, in the furure =)
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, type gksudo gedit fstab
<bimberi> riddlebox: php5-cli (or php4-cli)
<Sir_quicken> Question for domain I am not using a domain, is it also specifying workgroup?
<nickrud> LjL: right. I just got lucky, I've done that
<djm62> Fracture: nope, can't think of anything like that (still getting the hang of tomboy, to be honest)
<eatnumber1> hey, i'm trying to get a minimal install of ubuntu on my laptop with a GUI (not necessarily GNOME though) so I installed ubuntu as a server, but can't get it to recognize my pcmcia ethernet card
<riddlebox> bimberi, I need to put the path to it, like /usr/lib/php or something?
<biloyp> nickrud, ok easiest thing to do is to buy a inexpensivve fax machine for faxing
<heyjoe2> nickrud: we could have a problem, i got what appears to be an error message
<bimberi> riddlebox: no, its a package you need to install (sorry, a bit cryptic)
<Sir_quicken> QUESTION: ion my ethernet card settings I si asking for a domain BUT I dont have a domain  its a workgroup, Is that what its asking for?
<nickrud> biloyp: rlfol, that is what most people seem to do
<riddlebox> ohh ok thanks
<nickrud> heyjoe2: yes?
<shiv> all repos giving me trouble. says can't connect. Is this normal?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: (gedit:10335): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<heyjoe2> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<LjL> shiv: guess not :)
<LjL> shiv: did they work before / did you change anything?
<r0x0r> !ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<shiv> I have not changed a thing
<biloyp> nickrud....yeah I give up with this laptop...hopefully in the future more support will come from the various vendors
<LjL> shiv: they might be down. what mirrors are you using?
<paul_> Ljl: thankyou, i fixed the repositories, then i'll try reinstalling ssh -- i'll let you know if i need anything else :)
<shiv> My gdm went down so am using kde
<biloyp> thx for helping and saving me time messing with this
<riddlebox> bimberi, I am writing an asterisk script and ontop of the script it says to put the path to the interpreter?
<dli> shiv, kdm can load gnome
<roaet> ompaul: thank you I have set it up.
<nickrud> hm, heyjoe2 try that again: gksudo gedit fstab
<Sir_quicken> I am NOT getting the options that the site specifies CAN ANY1 HELP E??
<Toran> Hey guys, how can I change my root password in ubuntu? I lost it.
<LjL> !tell toran about root
<ompaul> roaet, sometimes it is not knowing what it is knowing where
<Sir_quicken> users & groups
<Toran> It is also incidentally my user passwrd
<eatnumber1> can someone tell me how to use scp? Whenever I try to scp a file to another computer, it says the connection is refused
<nickrud> biloyp: seems to me you wasted some time on it already
<Toran> So I can't use sudo to change it
<paul_> Ljl: would you reccomend using the synaptic updater when critical updates are available (icon shows up in task bar) or would you reccomend using apt-get all the time
<ompaul> roaet, to look
<Toran> because I can't get into the computer
<heyjoe2> nickrud: i typed it and nothing happens
<Toran> Linux Single mode asks for the root password
<LjL> Toran: boot into rescue mode and change it from there
<theine> eatnumber1: is the other computer running a ssh server?
<Sir_quicken> ypou can also open a trminal & login 2 su by typing su & your password
<Toran> I see
<LjL> paul_: i have no experience with synaptic at all, i use aptitude exclusively
<biloyp> nickrud, sorta but I learned about minicom and troubleshooting this type of problem, so gaining knowledge isnt a waste..thx again
<heyjoe2> nickrud: but im a little bit concerned that the usual frank@ubuntu: did not appear before the command
<roaet> ompaul: indeed :D
<chuckyp> What kernel is ubuntu 5.10 using?
<dli> Toran, at least, you can boot with "init=/bin/sh"
<LjL> chuckyp: latest is 2.6.12-10
<eatnumber1> theine: i didden't kno one was neccesary
<paul_> Ljl: what command would i use to update everything when a critical update is available? just apt-get update?
<LjL> chuckyp: 2.6.12 in any case
<dli> biloyp, I think wvdial is enough for me, no need for minicom
<nickrud> heyjoe2: you must have that frank@ubuntu: for typing to count.
<eatnumber1> theine: do you know of one that you'd recommend?
<LjL> paul_: no, "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Toran> OK, recovery mode is asking for the root pass for maintenance
<paul_> ok
<chuckyp> LjL, do you know when they are releasing next version or kernel 2.6.15?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: know how i get it back?
<biloyp> nickrud yep ..take care..outta here
<theine> eatnumber1: is the other computer running ubuntu?
<LjL> paul_: (or make that "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", if you prefer aptitude. i do)
<bimberi> riddlebox: i guess that will be 'usr/bin/php5' (or whatever) once you install the package
<dli> Toran, init=/bin/sh shouldn't ask for passwd
<LjL> chuckyp: don't think they will in 5.10
<eatnumber1> theine: the one I'm trying to scp to is ubuntu, the client is openwrt
<nickrud> heyjoe2: I'd suggest closing everything right now, (except xchat ;) so we know where you are
<ompaul> !tell chuckyp about distrologic
<Toran> dli: Thanks. I'll try that
<ompaul> chuckyp, have a look at the url in the message the bot sent you
<riddlebox> bimberi, I figured it out thanks
<bimberi> riddlebox: ha, so i was too slow :P
<LjL> Toran: by the way, why do you *have* a root password, especially when it's the same as your user password? =)
<theine> eatnumber1: just install the openssh-server package on the ubuntu machine
<heyjoe2> nickrud: when i was closing everything i noticed an fstab window. when i went to close it, it asked me if i should save changes?
<rob__> anyone here play wesnoth?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: say no
<eatnumber1> theine: any configuration of it needed?
<chuckyp> Just debating ubuntu or debian for my home pc.  I like the speed of debian on my laptop.
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok
<theine> eatnumber1: no
<riddlebox> bimberi, thanks anyway :)
<eatnumber1> theine: i'll do that, thx
<LjL> chuckyp: i'd go for ubuntu anytime on a desktop. i do use debian too on my server
<dli> chuckyp, I don't see how ubuntu should be slower than debian :)
<paul_> LjL: what's the difference between update and dist-upgrade?
<bimberi> riddlebox: np :)
<chuckyp> dli, it is slower
<Sir_quicken> you ppl useless
<LjL> paul_: update fetches the list of packages (including any changes). dist-upgrade actually installs the new versions
<riddlebox> bimberi, the script, is a cool one, it is for asterisk and it is a wakeup call app
<chuckyp> I have no idea why but ubuntu is slower than a debian install on the same hardware.  Fedora is even worse.
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok ive shut everything except xchat
<dli> chuckyp, even gentoo doesn't run faster
<theine> eatnumber1: np
<nalioth> chuckyp: you may troll in #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't mind
<rob__> wesnoth seems to disable my key commands that allow me to switch workspaces while keeping the game running.  Any ideas on how to get around this?
<chuckyp> nalioth, i'm not trolling i'm asking a question of ubuntu users preferences.
<bimberi> riddlebox: sounds cool, you're ready to run a hotel now! :)
<cwillu_> chucky, have you checked that everything is installed using the right drivers, etc?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, open another terminal
<jon_> rob__ disable the wesnoth keyhits?
<nalioth> chuckyp: the way you are asking looks like you are trolling to me
<heyjoe2> nickrud: yep
<jon_> rob__ or at least the one that prevents you from switching workstations.
<jon_> rob__ Change that in game to something else.. or not
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jon_> rob__ *nothing*
<riddlebox> bimberi, I always have people sleeping over and they want me to set an alarm for them, now they can call in from their cell phone and do it themselves
<paul_> Ljl: ssh server just installed cleanly, thankyou very much for your help :D
<LjL> paul_: you're welcome
<ompaul> chuckyp, no you started with kernel differences then you go for speed and now you engage anyone that talks .... sorry I agree with nalioth
<chuckyp> cwillu_, yes.  I'm most likely just going to go with ubuntu.  Just for playing cs etc...
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> from memory, offtopic is Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<heyjoe2> nickrud: again, an fstab window opens and (gedit:10513): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<heyjoe2> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<rob__> jon_: thanks but I tried simply changing the commands, wesnoth seems to disable most of the metakey configuration (only really important stuff like ctr+alt+backspace seem to work)
<nickrud> heyjoe2: that's ok. Now I understand what you were saying, those errors occur *before* authentication finally goes through
<Toran> dli: Hmm. Should "init=/bin/sh" be the only thing in the line?
<jon_> rob__, Changing the commands that wesnoth uses in game you mean?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, add to the bottom of the fstab file, exactly:
<marco__> hi... someone knows where i can find more objects for dia-gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jon_> rob__, If so, then that's my only solution =\
<nickrud> /dev/sda /media/usb-stick auto rw,noauto,user 0 0
<wig> http://www.drug-lords.com/index/signup/5
<nickrud> heyjoe2: ^^^
<bimberi> riddlebox: ah now that does sound cool :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-23-20-147.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* wig was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rob__> jon_: wesnoth doesnt use these commands at all as far as I can tell:  thats cool thanks for the input jon_, I'll try looking for some wesnoth forums
<dli> Toran, "kernel /vmlinuz-blah init=/bin/sh"
<heyjoe2> but now im not getting the frank@ubuntu thing
<dli> Toran, or ubuntu uses, "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-blah"
<Toran> It kernel panicked when I added the init in there
<nickrud> heyjoe2: paste what you have in the gedit window to pastebin
<Toran> Hmm, I'll try taking everything out and putting that in
<heyjoe2> nickrud: the gedit window is blank
<dli> Toran, sorry, my fault, ubunut uses initrd by default
<FLSimpsonKPT> how can I install GCC?
<aeolist> FLSimpsonKPT, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nickrud> heyjoe2: then, you did something wrong. Close that window
<nickrud> heyjoe2: the gedit window
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok
<FLSimpsonKPT> aeolist: I have a 64bit version. Will it still work?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: you only have xchat and the terminal open, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> FLSimpsonKPT: install "build-essential"
<aeolist> FLSimpsonKPT, i think so,
<heyjoe2> hang on a second
<FLSimpsonKPT> aeolist: k
<olti> hey guys, I have a problem with Ubuntu freezing when logging in as a regular user with Gnome.. I just installed Kopete, and did a restart.. so now I can't log in unless it is "secure Gnome" any suggestions?
<juchipilo> hello,  has anyone connected to Oracle  from Ubuntu?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: yes just xchat and terminal
<olti> It freezes on Metacity windowmanager loading
<chuckyp> olti, kopete over gaim?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/588007
<olti> yes chuckyp
<nickrud> heyjoe2: I see. ok, In the terminal, type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<chuckyp> Alright I currently have dualboot xp and fedora core 4, Going to install ubuntu 5.10 over the fedora installation just wondering if anyone forsees any problems?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: (gedit:10646): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<heyjoe2> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<nickrud> heyjoe2: but, the gedit window opened, right?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: and fstab-gedit opened
<theine> heyjoe2: just do: echo /dev/sda /media/usb-stick auto rw,noauto,user 0 0 | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, in the fstab-gedit window  type, exactly /dev/sda /media/usb-stick auto rw,noauto,user 0 0
<heyjoe2> theine: do i type that in the gedit window, or in terminal?
<samwh> terminal
<nickrud> see how it matches the other lines?
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, you can hit alt+f2 to bring up a command window and type it there or in terminal.
<heyjoe2> nickrud:i typed /dev/sda /media/usb-stick auto rw,noauto,user 0 0 in the fstab window. now what?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, paste that window to pastebin, so I can see it
<heyjoe2> nickrud: nothing happens
<FLSimpsonKPT> aeolist: ok it worked thank you
<nickrud> heyjoe2: nothing should. /etc/fstab is a configuration file (you'll hear a *lot* about them). We edit it, save it, and reuse it over and over
<theine> heyjoe2: what's the problem you're trying to solve by the way?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: should i save fstab?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: not yet. Paste it
<heyjoe2> /dev/sda /media/usb-stick auto rw,noauto,user 0 0
<heyjoe2> thats all thats in the fstab
<theine> oh god...
<nickrud> heyjoe2: that cannot be right.
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, there should be more in there than that.  You aren't editing the right fstab.
<theine> heyjoe2: did you issue the command i suggested by any chance?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: when the fstab opened it was completely blank and u asked me to paste /dev/sda /media/usb-stick auto rw,noauto,user 0 0
<heyjoe2> thats all ive done
<nickrud> heyjoe2: doh.
<LjL> nickrud: i saw him saying he did "gksudo gedit fstab" somewhat earlier. i guess there should have been an /etc there, unless you had him cd to /etc?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok, what have i done wrong
<nickrud> heyjoe2: LjL boy, did I screw up. (but recoverable 
<LjL> heh
<nickrud> heyjoe2: type sudo cp /etc/fstab-before-usb-stick /etc/fstab
<heyjoe2> nickrud: just to confirm, in the terminal right
<shiv> how do I uninstall gnome and just keep kde? what is the command?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: yes. but close gedit first
<samwh> apt-get remove gnome?
<DJ_tobias> anybody in here using a wireless card?
<dli> DJ_tobias, I use ipw2200
<LjL> shiv: not that easy. i usually recommend "sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-0", but i couldn't swear on it being the best thing
<chuckyp> Alright I currently have dualboot xp and fedora core 4, Going to install ubuntu 5.10 over the fedora installation just wondering if anyone forsees any problems?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok ive done that
<bimberi> ubotu tell shiv about removegnome
<LjL> samwh: will that remove all the dependencies?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DJ_tobias> dli do you need ndiswrapper to get that working?
<dli> DJ_tobias, no, ipw2200 is in kernel
<heyjoe2> nickrud: the same message comes up in terminal and a blank fstab
<brenner> chuckyp: possible problem: fedroa's bootloader
<DJ_tobias> dli cool what card is that?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: close gedit
<theine> heyjoe2: what's that message again?
<chuckyp> brenner, I believe its using lilo
<heyjoe2> nickrud, theine: (gedit:10753): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<heyjoe2> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<nickrud> theine: I had him mv instead of cp his old fstab
<dli> DJ_tobias, Intel PRO/Wireless
<brenner> chuckyp: is it insatlled on the MBR?
<chuckyp> brenner, wondering if ubuntu will have a problem removing lilo and installing grub
<Soviet-Toast> when i log into dyndns... my firefox just closes! its really gay!
<nickrud> heyjoe2: ignore that error from here on out, ok?
<theine> what's up with that error message anyway?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok
<brenner> chuckyp: that's exactly what i was pointing out
<nickrud> theine: normal
<chuckyp> brenner, it uses grub nevermind
<nickrud> heyjoe2: type ls /etc/fstab*
<brenner> heh, ok.
<LjL> bimberi: bah... that forum thread doesn't even mention that by using aptitude one could have avoided all that hassle, and just uninstalled ubuntu-desktop ;(
<nickrud> heyjoe2: you should have two files, right?
* LjL cries
<DJ_tobias> dli do they sell that at compusa ?
<theine> nickrud: why don't I get it then?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: frank@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/fstab*
<chuckyp> brenner, how well do you think the ubuntu cd will do with out hopefully destroying my xp partition the wife would kill me.
<heyjoe2> /etc/fstab  /etc/fstab-before-usb-stick
<heyjoe2> frank@ubuntu:~$
<nickrud> theine: it's an error that's been around for ever, using (gk)sudo with a gtk app
<dli> DJ_tobias, it's mini-pci, I think so, about $30 each, and with most pentium-M laptops
<theine> nickrud: how about "sudo gedit ..."?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: type sudo cp  /etc/fstab-before-usb-stick /etc/fstab
<nickrud> theine: same, I've been seeing it for years
<LjL> nickrud: ... and one would guess *gk*sudo would work with gtk apps.
<dli> DJ_tobias, ipw2200 is the easiest for me, driver in kernel, but it needs a firmware :( I don't like that
<heyjoe2> nickrud: done
<brenner> chuckyp: you'll be fine.  but you know how it goes already just in case: backup important stuff
<DJ_tobias> hmm dli is there a list of wireless cards that are compatible with linux and DONT need ndiswrapper
<nickrud> LjL: I still haven't really understood why gksudo is better than sudo, I just take it on faith
<bimberi> LjL: yeah i know, but the ubuntu installer doesn't use aptitude
<IdleOne> evening folks! im installing Sun Java and just got a large ammount of "permission denied" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9800 . now what?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dli> DJ_tobias, I suppose the good place to check is in kernel source, "make menuconfig"
<LjL> nickrud: me to. actually, i just use sudo :) but then again, i use KDE, but i guess the same could be said for kdesu or whate'er it's caller
<brenner> chuckyp: i've never had any problems with data loss with about 5 dualboot setups (they even included resizing)
<heyjoe2> nickrud: same error message, same blank fstab
<webstuff> anyone want to help a newbie to get screensize 1280*1024??
<dli> DJ_tobias, you may go with ipw, because intel does release drivers for it
<brenner> ubotu: tell webstuff about fixres
<iBalo> !fixres
<theine> IdleOne: that's ok, don't worry about it
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> bimberi: no it doesn't indeed, but that forum article starts "you installed ubuntu-desktop because you wanted to try the Gnome experience? then..."
<nickrud> heyjoe2: type cat /etc/fstab--before-usb-stick
<nickrud> do you get anything?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: type cat /etc/fstab-before-usb-stick <--- sorry
<bimberi> LjL: ah, fair enough :)
<chuckyp> brenner, Yeah mainly just wondering how good they've gotten witht he installers.
<IdleOne> theine>  I didnt worry about it last night and continued with the install as per wiki but java is working
<heyjoe2> should i close the terminal
<theine> IdleOne: wait a minute... maybe not. which command led to that message?
<DJ_tobias> dli so when you plug the card in does it automatically detect it?
<webstuff> thanks a lot :)
<heyjoe2> nickrud: again im not getting a frank@ubuntu
<webstuff> #ubitu
<usr> does this work for anyone ??? http://212.36.206.105:6667/archive/music/
<IdleOne> theine>  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<nickrud> heyjoe2: you will only get frank@ubuntu in a terminal.
<dli> DJ_tobias, yes, most installation disk should drive it up
<heyjoe2> nickrud: its not happening in this terminal?
<theine> IdleOne: ah, ok, don't worry then...
<heyjoe2> nickrud: should i open another
<brenner> chuckyp: you'll be fine.  feel free to blame me though if things go wrong. :)
<nickrud> heyjoe2: no, because that terminal is currently running a program (gedit). Opening another terminal is just what experts would do
<IdleOne> theine>  ok ill try the install again but if it doesnt work again im blamming you :P
<theine> IdleOne: did you mean "... but java *isn't* working"?
<IdleOne> yeah isnt
<dli> DJ_tobias, ipw2200 has been working as a package for long, but only in kernel >=2.6.14
<theine> IdleOne: i see
<heyjoe2> nickrud: whenever i get that error message the gnomeui warning, i lose my franke@ubuntu
<nickrud> heyjoe2: lets try another method
<dli> DJ_tobias, you can buy from newegg.com , or compUSA
<nickrud> heyjoe2: no, you don't *loose* it, you don't get it back because the terminal is busy. It's running gedit
<heyjoe2> ok
<DJ_tobias> dli ok thanks
<IdleOne> theine>  right now it's buidling package sun-j2re1.5' in `/tmp/make-jpkg.XXXXfcN99v/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb'.
<nickrud> heyjoe2: lets try another method
<nickrud> close everything but xchat
<heyjoe2> nickrud: ok
<dli> DJ_tobias, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?Submit=ENE&N=2050410031+50001157&Subcategory=31&description=&srchInDesc=&minPrice=&maxPrice=&ATTR1=&ATTR2=2050410031+50001157&ATTR3=&ATTR4=&ATTR5=&ATTR6=
<theine> IdleOne: permission denied errors are normal when using "fakeroot make-jpkg ...", but maybe not so many...
<chuckyp> brenner, i'm nto really that worried but i've never tried to replace one linux distro with another on a dualboot setup.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell theine about javadebs
<heyjoe2> nickrud: everything closed
<DJ_tobias> dli oh its only for notebooks?
!lilo:*! Update to http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml .... added http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml#messages and moved some important items up near the top.... the old version should be available on http://web.archive.org/web/20050203201221/http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<woolbeo> How do I temporarily disable bootsplash?
<dli> DJ_tobias, sorry, I thought you mean notebook :(
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, open a terminal, then type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab-before-usb-stick
<brenner> woolbeo: bootsplash = usplash?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: done that and the usual happens
<DJ_tobias> dli Ah its cool! i appreciate the help, would you know of any desktop wireless cards that are compitable without using ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> heyjoe2: perfect. now, you cannot do anything in that terminal till gedit is closed. (just for your information)
<heyjoe2> ok
<nickrud> heyjoe2: now, open firefox, and paste the contents of the gedit window to pastebin
<IdleOne> nalioth> I should try the javadebs is what you saying?
<Munchkinguy> Anyone know how to set up the sound card in the console?
<heyjoe2> nickrud: the gedit window is, as ever, completely blank
!lilo:*! Whoops, reload.
<dli> DJ_tobias, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/nic.html
<nalioth> IdleOne: they are an easy (and safe) way to get java
<nickrud> heyjoe2: that cannot be right. you have not edited it at all
<DJ_tobias> are those wireless dli?
<BlackHand> nalioth: easyubuntu
<heyjoe2> nickrud: i havent touched it
<nalioth> BlackHand: what about it?
<woolbeo> brenner, yeah
<BlackHand> nalioth: easy and safe way to put java in your ubuntu box
<nickrud> heyjoe2: ok, let me pm you. We seem to have problems
<dli> DJ_tobias, try #hardware, since I don't know for sure myself
<brenner> chuckyp: well what you need to is (might want to write this down): select "manually edit partition table" when prompted, then just delete the fedora partitions.  you'll then have free space along with your untouched ntfs partition.  highlight the free space and press enter.  you can then setup your partitions manually or select "automatically partition" to make the installer take care of it for you
<brenner> chuckyp: by default it will give you a / and a swap partition
<nalioth> BlackHand: psst, i'm a dev on the easyubuntu team, the java debs are easier
<IdleOne> nalioth>  :)
<brenner> woolbeo: whn grub boots, press 'e' to edit the boot config.  you need to remove 'splash' from the kernel line
<woolbeo> brenner, thanx, I knew it was something simple...
<nalioth> IdleOne: you are welcome to use easybuntu, tho
<brenner> woolbeo: np
<nickrud> heyjoe2:
<heyjoe2> nickrud: i get a messag in the ubuntu servers about private messaging
<DJ_tobias> who else here uses a wireless nic and doesnt need ndiswrapper?
<jadacyrus> me
<SD> hi all. quick question: in system->preferences->preferred applications or in short cuts what do the "%u"s or the "%s"s mean?
<jadacyrus> rt2500
<h3sp4wn> DJ_tobias: rl2500
<Munchkinguy> I have one question and one trouble.
<Munchkinguy> My question is: How do I set up my sound card in the console
<DJ_tobias> h3sp4wn what card is that?
<Munchkinguy> My problem is: Upon trying to mount my floppy drive in the File Manager, I get the message : "mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified"
<ruzgar> how can i install mono to my system
<LjL> ruzgar: aptitude install mono
<IdleOne> nalioth>  Im happy with Breezy
<nalioth> IdleOne: cool.  :)
<engla> How do I install maxima in breezy?? wxmaxima depends on libgmp3, but in the reps is libgmp3c2... can this be resolved?
<LjL> engla: not the first time i see that kind of broken dep, let me try
<jadacyrus> munchkinguy: check your fstab
<LjL> engla: but, not, it installs for me
<ubuntu_> salut
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> engla: ah no sorry i tried installing maxima instead of wxmaxima
<jadacyrus> anyone know a good webcam program? for taking pictures and video?
<LjL> engla: ... which still works, though.
<ruzgar> how can i make my configuration backup
<ruzgar> whicn folders have i backup
<engla> LjL: which version is that?
<LjL> engla: my "maxima" package depends on libgmp3c2
<LjL> engla: 5.9.1-9build1
<engla> LjL: I suspect backports messed this up.. hmm
<LjL> engla: hmm no, i have backports too
<LjL> engla: this one comes from http://it.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe
<engla> LjL: ppc bgu then?
<engla> *bug
<wotnarg> What is the package name with the x includes in it?
<LjL> engla: could be, i'm using i386
<LjL> wotnarg: x-window-system-dev
<DoTheRodeo> how do you untar .tar again, tar xzf blah.tar ?
<wotnarg> LjL: thanks
<brenner> DoTheRodeo: that's if it's gzipped
<DoTheRodeo> im talkin about just .tar
<DoTheRodeo> how do you untar it
<brenner> DoTheRodeo: tar xf then
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: tar -x -f blah
<DoTheRodeo> not gz though
<DoTheRodeo> ic
<engla> LjL: checked packages.ubuntu.com. It's apparently a ppc-specific problem!
<wotnarg> LjL: What repository is that? Says no package named that.
<Thedonn> Is it possible to install X with the "SERVER" installation?
<IdleOne> nalioth>  umm I need to add the deb link to my sources.list right and then what command do I use to get java?
<LjL> engla: hm, just rebuild the package and change the dependency :)
<LjL> engla: (and file a bug, if it's not already there)
<DoTheRodeo> its tar -xvf
<DoTheRodeo> lol
<nalioth> IdleOne: just direct download the deb
<DJ_tobias> h3sp4wn what card is that?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IdleOne about javadebs
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: the -v just makes it verbose. it works without
<Teleios> hello
<engla> LjL: for some reason, only 5.9.1-7 is available for ppc, must be a forgotten package or build that didn't work :-(
<Thedonn> anyone ^^?
<LjL> engla: well, i still suggest just rebuilding it after changing the dependency. i'm sure it won't go mad because of libgmp being version 4ac2beta instead of something
<Thedonn> Is it possible to install X with the "SERVER" installation?
<engla> LjL: How do I do that then?
<ubuntu_> any pointers 4 a newb?
<wotnarg> Thedonn: Yes. You can install anything with any installation.
<LjL> thenuke: yes. sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<engla> LjL: You don't mean build from source?
<LjL> ubuntu_: general pointers you mean? try https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<LjL> engla: yes i do. but i don't mean getting the source from the maxima site, i mean getting the ubuntu source package
<engla> LjL: Okay, I'll try that. With apt-get though, since I know how to use that ;-), so pulling "source maxima" and build-dep the same
<LjL> engla: not sure build-dep will work, it'll probably try getting the wrong version of libgmp
<Teleios> not to interrupt but does ubuntu or variant os set up with dial-up internet well?
<LjL> engla: but yeah, basically that's the idea.
<Thedonn> wotnarg, I want to have a server installation, but want to be able to config it with X windows, is this a choice in the installation of "SERVER"?
<h3sp4wn> DJ_tobias: Cheap MSI - the only do one
<DoTheRodeo> but how come it only untar'ed 1 file?
<bimberi> Thedonn: no, but you can install X after the server install finishes
<k31th> wat is ubuntu compilied as? i686
<k31th> seems a bt slugish at times ?
<wotnarg> Thedonn: What DoTheRodeo said ;)
<Thedonn> bimberi || wotnarg , How would I go about doing that?
<wotnarg> Thedonn: install, then do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<k31th> having used gentoo and ubuntu you can see the pros and cons of both source and pre compiled packages
<brenner> Teleios: depends on your modem.  particularly if it's a winmodem
<Teleios> well, fortunately I do not suffer from dial-up, but I'm contemplating setting my grandma up with ubuntu instead of windows
<Thedonn> wotnarg, I assume that I will still be able to config net connections through X etc? Is it alot more difficult to administer?
<roaet> how does one defrag in ubuntu?
<k31th> you guys all mainly use gnome?
<chuckyp> roaet, you don't need to defrag
<IdleOne> nalioth>  java is still not working
<chuckyp> k31th, I use kde
<k31th> lol u doont need to defrag
<Teleios> so for dial-up compatibility what would one need?  what does a winmodem specifically denote?
<Thedonn> wotnarg, ?
<wotnarg> Thedonn: Net connections through X? Do you mean forwarding X, or just using a configuration program that runs on X?
<k31th> chuckyp: did you use kubuntu or just install kde-desktop from a minial install ?
<roaet> k31th: chuckyp: I have a fat32 partition. It, by nature, needs to be defragged.
<Thedonn> wotnarg, config app...
<brenner> Teleios: is this a desktop or a laptop?  is the modem onboard, internal or external?
<IdleOne> roaet>  not in linux
<pder> is it possible to enter data into a computer using a keyboard?
<roaet> IdleOne: weird.
<LjL> IdleOne: ...?
<IdleOne> roaet>  not weird .. better! linux that is
<roaet> k31th: chuckyp: IdleOne: thank you.
<chuckyp> k31th, I'm downloading ubuntu now but i'm thinking of cancelling that and downloading kubuntu.  didn't even pay attention.
<Teleios> brenner: destop (gateway :bleh:) with internal 56k modem
<Teleios> as far as I know
<Thedonn> wotnarg, System->admin->Networking, Im assuming it just strips out things like GIMP, XOffice & user apps etc
<brenner> roaet: you need to defrag it through windows
<nalioth> IdleOne: which java deb did you use?
<wotnarg> Thedonn: if you install X, then yea, you can use those programs. If not, you need to use the command line, which is strange to get used to, but easy enoug once you do.
<IdleOne> nalioth>  right now Im not even sure
<roaet> brenner: that is assuming that it gets fragmented correct?
<nalioth> IdleOne: one must make sure which version of java we d/l
<wotnarg> Thedonn: You'll need to install every program that uses X  by hand if you start with server and just get X, unless you want the whole desktop.
<shiv> I have both kde and gnome installed on ubuntu on one machine. I want to remove gnome. How do I do that? What command?
<nalioth> roaet: fragmentation?
<IdleOne> nalioth>  j2se1.5 update 6
<k31th> apt-get remove gnome? or gnome-desktop ?
<roaet> nalioth: of my fat32 partition
<chuckyp> k31th, ahh i'll probably just use apt to get kde
<brenner> roaet: it's fat.  i assume it does, yeah.
<nalioth> roaet: ah, yes, good ol' MS fragmenation
<k31th> chuckyp: its apt-get install kde-desktop
<Thedonn> wotnarg, I want to use it as a webserver/torrents/ssh tunneling..thats all really, would you recommend dektop or server for those reasons?
<k31th> iirc
<chuckyp> k31th, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I thought
<k31th> Thedonn: desktop...
<XiCillin> i got this error "Error: Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h" when running ./configure what is it that i need?
<XiCillin> or where can i find it
<k31th> chuckyp:  your right it is
<roaet> brenner: I have to defrag in windows you say?
<wotnarg> Thedonn: If you don't want to muck around alot, just install a regular kubuntu/ubuntu install, and then don't start X/GNOME/KDE unless you need to.
<bimberi> ubotu tell shiv about removegnome
<Thedonn> k31th, may I ask why?
<Teleios> brenner: destop (gateway *bleh*) with internal 56k modem
<wotnarg> Thedonn: Thats just my advice though :)
<k31th> Thedonn: define a server to me
<Installer36> K31th if you apt-get  remove Gnome wont that leave some behind
<brenner> Teleios: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Winmodems-and-Linux-HOWTO-1.html
<k31th> Installer36: possibly
<chuckyp> apt-get remove gnome is not a good idea
<Teleios> brenner: much appreciated ^_^
<Kr4t05> Installer36: Add a '*' after gnome
<k31th> cant u just leave both on there?
<brenner> Teleios: it's just info.  hang on.  looking for more.
<chuckyp> because if you are using gtk apps in kde you will have problems.
<Kr4t05> Installer36: That will remove the dependancies, too.
<Thedonn> k31th, SERVER: A server in a restaurant is an employee that takes orders and serves food to clients; see Waiter.
<Viper_0> Hi! Can anyone help me!? I have installed Ubuntu in a Hard disk, but now i want to make this HD as a USB Hard Drive and put another disk to boot only to Ubuntu, and then execute the "rest" from the USB HD , Can I do this?
<Kr4t05> Viper_O, WHY?!
<shiv> bimberi: thats a good link but does not say about removing gnome and keeping desktop...
<brenner> Teleios: actually. this would be better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<Munchkinguy> How do I set up my sound card in the console?
<bimberi> shiv: what do you mean 'keeping desktop'?
<Teleios> brenner: rawr I searched dial-up there instead of dialup before I came, that figures
<Installer36> Will purge remove dependincies or is that what the * stands for
<Seveas> Installer36, no
<Seveas> it will remove config files
<bimberi> Installer36: purge removes config files
<Teleios> brenner: that's exactly what I've been looking for, thank you very much
<Viper_0> because i want to take the HD wherever a go, if needed
<Installer36> Thanks
<brenner> Teleios: welcome.  good luck
<Fracture> is it possible to get X to remember where windows were when I last started an app, so that when the app restarts, the window is in the same position ?
<chuckyp> k31th, yeah i'm most likely going to install kubuntu later since i'm at 90% on the image anyways
<ryan_ishere> ok guys im back with a new problem
<shiv> bimberi: I need to keep my kde and remove gnome. Both of them are on one machine. gnome is buggy now and won't start. After login the screen starts blinking panels won't load fully
<brenner> Fracture: i want that feature too.  it seems to work for some apps (e.g. gnome-terminal)  but not others (e.g. firefox)
<ryan_ishere> i installed a new video card in my computer and i have windows xp on it as well as ubuntu
<Munchkinguy> uh oh
<ryan_ishere> in windows it works fine but the ubuntu wont load up unless i put the old card back in
<ryan_ishere> the graphical interface wont start up
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, that's because your xorg file isold.
<chuckyp> shiv, why do you want to remove gnome?  to save 10mb or so?
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, You need to run dpkg --reconfigure xserver/xorg in console with the new card it
<FunnyLookinHat> *in
<ryan_ishere> i dont know what any of that means
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, Ok, so when you boot your computer up, you have a text only screen, right?
<shiv> no as I said it starts blinking violently when I login to gnome. Kde works fine
<Viper_0> can i copy the '/boot to the new disk, and boot up from there?
<bimberi> shiv: well those instructions should leave kde (kubuntu-desktop?) alone (although i've not used them to know this for sure)
<ryan_ishere> yes
<Fracture> brenner: yeah, and its even worse when using dual screens, since sometimes when you logn the app starts on the left screen, sometimes on the right.  damn anoying
<AngryElf> how do i view system email?
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, login with your username and password at the prompt
<ryan_ishere> ok i tried that
<FunnyLookinHat> and you will have a console..  like, a DOS interface
<ryan_ishere> right
<ryan_ishere> i did
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, then you type the following command
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver/xorg"
<FunnyLookinHat> without the quotes
<brenner> isn't it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: I was wondering if you could help me with two hardware troubles.
<FunnyLookinHat> Sorry, brenner is right
<FunnyLookinHat> xserver-xorg
<FunnyLookinHat> brenner, thanks!
<brenner> ryan_ishere: what card is it?  b/c you have to chose the driver when you run that script
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, what seems to be your problem?
<asterisk99> has anyone noticed that on some machines, ubunto keep sthe disk activity light burning 7X24 ... it does that on both my Dell Dimension and Shuttle SB86
<Munchkinguy> #1: How do I set up my sound card in the console?
<brenner> Fracture: have you hit the forum?
<ryan_ishere> its a radeon 9600 SE
<Angel_Dex>  Could not grab your mouse.
<Angel_Dex>  A malicious client may be eavesdropping
<Angel_Dex>  on your session.
<Angel_Dex>  what does thismean
<Fracture> brenner: no, just thought i'd ask here
<chuckyp> Munchkinguy, if you are using alsa maybe alsa-conf or something
<karrigan> hola!
<FunnyLookinHat> asterisk99, some other people have noted that... I've heard rumors of a fix with 6.04
<bdash__> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<brenner> ryan_ishere: choose the 'vesa' driver when given a list of options.  someone can help you set up the ati drivers after you get a gui up and running
<asterisk99> FunnyLookinHat: 6.04? When will that be released?
<redguy> Angel_Dex: is that a haiku?
<ryan_ishere> and the gui is a graphical interface correct?
<Angel_Dex> redguy i tryed starting synaptic and i got taht msg
<FunnyLookinHat> asterisk99, april.
<brenner> ryan_ishere: yes
<coz> have dapper and did the xgl/compiz thing it was fun however
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: My second problem involves attempting to mount my floppy drive
<FunnyLookinHat> asterisk99, my guess is that it is related to gnome which is updated in 6.04
<ryan_ishere> ok i have one last question before i go
<ryan_ishere> i have ubuntu and windows on seperate partitions
<coz> I wanted to do nvidia-glx-config enable and ti tells me that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not on sysytem but it is
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, how ar eyou trying to mount it
<coz> anyway to get this to re recognize the xorg without reinstallation?
<asterisk99> FunnyLookinHat: Kinardly wait ... it'll be nice not having everone tell me there's someting wrong with these machines ;^)
<ryan_ishere> basically to run the internet on ubuntu and word processing
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: I type "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" in the console
<ryan_ishere> is that necessary
<brenner> coz: #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion if you need it
<FunnyLookinHat> asterisk99, hahaha, yea I can't wait either
<bdash__> why can i only have one programme putting out sound at a time?
<Viper_0> Kr4t05, because i want to take the HD wherever a go , I have i 80GB ( with 2 partitions (10GB - Ubuntu /70 - NTFS ) ) and i have another 2GB HD , I want to put the 80Gb in a Hard Disk Case 3.5" USB , and I want to make the 2GB only to Boot up, and the rest ( '/ , '/home ... ) and want to put int the 80Gb
<coz> brenner thanks i will try it
<Munchkinguy> But I get the message "special device /dev/fd0 does not exist"
<ryan_ishere> cause if not should i just uninstall ubuntu
<brenner> coz: there's also a dedicated forum section on ubuntuforums.org
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, very strange.  try going to /dev and typing ls ?
<mikex> need help connecting from ubuntu to xp which is running tight vnc.
<Munchkinguy> ok
<Munchkinguy> done
<Munchkinguy> now what?
<ryan_ishere> ok well i guess ill just try this out then
<brenner> ryan_ishere: what's necessary? i don't understand
<ryan_ishere> thanks brenner  and funny
<ryan_ishere> i mean
<ryan_ishere> i have windows xp
<ryan_ishere> and ubuntu on the same comp
<brenner> right
<Tarster> Hey could u guys help me any?
<LjL> !tell ryan_ishere about enter
<LjL> !tell Tarster about helpme
<tonyyarusso> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Tarster> i am looking to install wine under ubuntu
<ryan_ishere> so i can use the windows for software.
<Viper_0> I have a 80GB ( with 2 partitions (10GB - Ubuntu /70 - NTFS ) ) and I have another 2GB HD , I want to put the 80Gb in a Hard Disk Case 3.5" USB , and I want to make the 2GB only to Boot up, and the rest ( '/ , '/home ... ) want to put int the 80Gb, can i do this, without erase the prexistent ubuntu installation ?
<LjL> !tell Tarster about wine
<ryan_ishere> and ubuntu for internet
<ryan_ishere> and word processing.
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<titov> is there a specific room for ubuntu ppc users?
<Tarster> dumb bots
<ryan_ishere> im confused.
<ryan_ishere> i dont see anyone else using punctuation.
<brenner> ryan_ishere: so what's the issue?
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: I typed ls
<ryan_ishere> is it necessary
<ryan_ishere> is linux that much safer on the internet.
<Xenguy> Tarster: the bot is smarter than half the people here :P
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, did it reveal and fd tpe devices?
<LjL> Tarster: might be dumb, but it should have answered your question.
<Tarster> lol
<Munchkinguy> I found an fd folder
<FunnyLookinHat> ryan_ishere, yes.
<Munchkinguy> and a device called fb0
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, what is it (exactly?)
<titov> any ubuntu ppc users here?
<Tarster> ok nvm then i would come here.. geez no help and annoying ppl
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, try mounting it with your previous command
<brenner> ryan_ishere: well, there aren't any virsues as a start
<ryan_ishere> thats what i thought
<LjL> ryan_ishere: the bot is trying to tell you - well, i am trying to tell you - that you should not press enter every couple of word. make a complete sentence, and press enter, otherwise the channel gets flooded
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: I get "/dev/fb0 is not a block device"
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, oooh, fb.  I thought you said fd.
<bdash__> why can i only have one programme putting out sound at a time?
<redguy> sixtymhz: since you'ra asking about ubuntu in #debian, you can read about ubuntu's relationship with debian on http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, does it show anything called fd*?  maybe just fd?  try mounting that (not fb, sorry)
<ryan_ishere> so in short then it is worth it
<Munchkinguy> I tried the fd as well, I get "/dev/fd is not a block device"
<mikere> fd0 or fd1?
<Munchkinguy> just fd
<brenner> ubotu: tell bdash__ about sound
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, ok.  Then I guess your floppy drive isn't showing up on the system at all
<ryan_ishere> thanks for your help guys
<maxkelley> !bind
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, maxkelley
<maxkelley> !bind9
<brenner> bdash__: right at the bottom, the "More on Software Mixing" section
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, hmm...  which is strange
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, maxkelley
<maxkelley> phaw, ubotu
<brenner> bdash__: the bottom of the 1st wiki link that is
<kandinski> I am trying to build a chroot for drake on a sarge machine, with command:
<kandinski> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/drake
<kandinski> actually, that is the error
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: It shows up in the file manager
<bdash__> brenner: Thanks.
<kandinski> candyman@destroy:/chroots/drake$ sudo debootstrap --arch i386 drake . http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kandinski> and this was the command
<kandinski> is the solution just to download a drake script from ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, right click it and see what the device name is under properties?
<zF> How do I remove network places I've added?
<FunnyLookinHat> zF, right click and select unmount volume
<brenner> bdash__: if that doesn't help.  keep jumping back in here and ask crimsun
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: device name is "Floppy 1"
<bdash__> brenner__: will do. just trying it out now. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Munchkinguy, wow, what in the world.
<Munchkinguy> Location is computer:///
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone able to help Munchkinguy out?  his floppy seems to exist, but at the same time he can't mount it?
<Munchkinguy> FunnyLookinHat: Forget it. I'm going to eat supper.
<Munchkinguy> I'l try to get help later
<zF> FunnyLookinHat, when I right click it tries to open it
<aimaz> hi, I changed my monitor from a crt to an lcd, is it best to reconfigure xorg?
<vanderley> Hi, how I install new themes?
<aimaz> vanderley: for what?
<vanderley> themes for DESKTOP
<Xenguy> Munchkinguy: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt ; ls /mnt
<FunnyLookinHat> zF, that's...  not right.
<FunnyLookinHat> zF, how do you usually change hte properties of an item??
<aimaz> vanderley: what desktop are you using?
<FunnyLookinHat> zF, you are using Gnome, right?
<zF> FunnyLookinHat, they're listed under places. Yes, I'm using Gnome
<Soviet-Toast> Anyone here seen the NME Music Awards?
<FunnyLookinHat> ooh, listed there!
<vanderley> I installed the UBUNTU version 5.10 and I not change, I am using the default
<brenner> aimaz: yes on the xorg question.
<FunnyLookinHat> zF, can you go to network servers and do it from there?
<Soviet-Toast> any idea why GAIM comes up twice when i log into breezy?
<aimaz> brenner: do you know if there is a script or something to rerun the autoconfiguration with it?
<FunnyLookinHat> BRB
<bimberi> Soviet-Toast: does it have two entries in System -> Preferences -> Sessions (Startup Programs)?
<zF> FunnyLookinHat, got it... Thank you :)
<brenner> aimaz: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FunnyLookinHat> zF, awesome :
<FunnyLookinHat> : )
<brenner> aimaz: er, w/out the first double-quote
<aimaz> brenner: thanks
<Soviet-Toast> sorry did someone say something to me just as i left?
<bimberi> Soviet-Toast: does it have two entries in System -> Preferences -> Sessions (Startup Programs)?
<Soviet-Toast> i will look bimberi
<vanderley> :/ somebody know, how Can I install new themes in my UBUNTU, themes for desktop including apllets etc
<Soviet-Toast> no GAIM isnt even in there
<bimberi> vanderley: System -> Preferences -> Theme (Install Theme button)
<Hostile> hey, guys i think i need to make it where my apt-get sources is more than just my cd
<bimberi> Soviet-Toast: kk, not sure from there sorry
<Hostile> i dont think its pulling anything off the intenret how can i update my source list?
<FunnyLookinHat> vanderley, yes, you can install new themes...  I've never done it. but I'd say run a search at ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> Hostile: it should already
<Soviet-Toast> ok
<LjL> !tell hostile about easysource
<FunnyLookinHat> Hostile, sudo apt-get update
<FunnyLookinHat> Hostile, or in synaptic
<Soviet-Toast> whats the debug command through a terminal?
<Soviet-Toast> i wanna debug gaim
<FunnyLookinHat> yea, do what ubotu tells u
<LjL> Soviet-Toast: gdb
<joelbryan> what command that is executed when I click the logout menu?
<bimberi> Soviet-Toast: gdb
<brenner> heh. good luck
<Soviet-Toast> whats the actual command in ful... iv only been running ubuntu 2 days... still a n00b :P
<FunnyLookinHat> gdb is a very unfun tool
* brenner has enough trouble debugging his own programs
<LjL> FunnyLookinHat: not true, it's handy
<FunnyLookinHat> Soviet-Toast, you're going to have to google for the exact stuff on how to use GDB
<Hostile> okay, even if i did the expert install the pulling of new sources was only install?
<nickrud> let me tell you, discovering you did not totally screw someones fstab is a major relief
<FunnyLookinHat> Soviet-Toast, but the command you want is gdb gaim
<Fracture> anyone know of a project that runs on windows that allows printing over network for printers that don't have linux drivers ?
<Soviet-Toast> DEBUG="all" gaim
<bimberi> nickrud: glad to hear it :)
<Hostile> thanx tho let me give it a whirl
<brenner> LjL: iwell, it's both handy and unfun
<Soviet-Toast> that did the trick
<loxety> hi
<Ophiocus> !cups
<ubotu> hmm... cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<kandinski> heh
<maxkelley> if there any way to test a bind9 configuration?
<loxety> when I try to install a package with apt-get like kde... it asks me for the install cd.  is there a way to just automagically download the packages?
* Fracture knows about CUPS.  I want something that I can install on (old) windows machine that has the printer connected, which  allowsa  linux app to print using a standard driver
<mikere> maxkelley: have you checked the bind howto?
<maxkelley> mikere: i believe so..
<maxkelley> bbl
<LjL> loxety: sure, just comment out the cd rom from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<FunnyLookinHat> loxety, you could try removing the install CD from your sources.list
<loxety> THANKS !!
<FunnyLookinHat> and then sudo apt-get update
<mournahan> where is a good room for help with tv tuners in ubuntu?
<LjL> loxety: also, you might want to enable some more repositories, to have about 17000 programs available
<loxety> am new to apt get
<mikere> maxkelley: I guess you have to start bind and see if there are any errors?
<brenner> mournahan: you're looking at the most relevant one
<loxety> thanks a lot!!
<loxety> this is great!
<Fracture> just like you can print to a pdf file in linux, why can;t you have a print driver that generates the pdf file, then sends it to a windows print server to print it ?
<brenner> mournahan: you might want to look at ubuntuforums.org as well
<bimberi> Fracture: because you haven't written it! :)
<Ophiocus> Fracture, read about cups?
<nickrud> bimberi: I was afraid he'd totally lost /etc/fstab, thru my ignorance. Thank god, I had him do a backup first
<mournahan> i have a adaptec videoh! media center USB, and cant find a linux driver?
<Fracture> yeah, I know about CUPS.
<jon_> fracture, :) Just use open office to make the PDF
<jon_> Fracture*, Just use Open Office to make the PDF
<Ophiocus> ^^
<Hostile> okay i generated list where do i save it to?
<LjL> loxety: note that you'll have to run "sudo apt-get update" after changing your sources.list, otherwise the changes won't be seen
* nickrud goes for a well desired cigarette and beer
<Fracture> but I want to be able to print to this thing from any app
<loxety> LjL, why is that?
<mournahan> what is my first step to making a driver?
<FunnyLookinHat> mournahan, best bet is to use a driver wrapper to use a windows one instead
<jon_> Fracture, I'm confused, then why make it into a PDF before printing?
<LjL> loxety: because the APT system cannot know that you modified the sources.list file without telling it
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu tell mournahan about ndis
<loxety> LjL, ok
<bimberi> nickrud: yes i saw that.  If it had been lost you could put something together based on the output of 'mount' (but only if the system is still up)
<LjL> loxety: it must read it, see that you've added/removed some repositories, and download the list of packages from them
<Fracture> ok.. the problem is that lots of printers don't have liunx drivers. So the idea is to have a printer driver that can talk to a windows service to do the printing.  the windows service uses the windows driver to print.
<nickrud> bimberi: sudo fdisk -l, cat /etc/mtab, mount, they were all revolving in my head
<Hostile> what directory should i save my newly generated source list to?
<Fracture> i was just suggesting pdf could be the format for sending the document to print, since it is a 'print' focused format.
<tonyyarusso> Friend upstairs with borked MS Windows.  Solution: Grab Live CD and head up!  Wish me luck.
<FunnyLookinHat> Hostile, /etc/apt/
<Hostile> thanx
<loxety> btw I'm doing  this from the shell
<LjL> loxety: yup, that's fine
<brenner> Hostile: /etc/apt
<LjL> loxety: i also suggest that you use aptitude to install programs rather than apt-get. the syntax is the same
<brenner> bah.
<nickrud> bimberi: but, he's got a working access to his usb stick, so, ok
<bimberi> nickrud: good stuff :)
<bimberi> nickrud: time for a medicinal drink :)
<nickrud> medicinal, <insert>, hah
!lilo:*! Channel hints: Phroziac mentions ##gender, a channel to discuss gender-related issues
<shiv> This sucks. After my login when I choose gnome the panels start blinking and would not load any further. I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and reinstalled it still no change. Please help
<kandinski> ubuntu dapper chroot in sarge proving more than elusive
<kandinski> dapper script not working with sarge debootstrap
<shiv> kde runs fine
<kandinski> (got dapper script from a breezy computer)
<bimberi> shiv: are you gnome free now?
<kandinski> any tips?
<shiv> no
<shiv> I was but I did not want to lose it. I was trying to fix the above problem
<loxety> LjL, Thanks again!
<JonathanKent> I dont have this library configure: error: readline library not found
<JonathanKent> where i can download?
<crimsun> !info libreadline4-dev
<ubotu> libreadline4-dev: (GNU readline and history libraries, development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 4.3-15 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 524 kB
<crimsun> !info libreadline5-dev
<ubotu> libreadline5-dev: (GNU readline and history libraries, development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.0-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 205 kB, Installed size: 568 kB
<JonathanKent> ?
<kbrooks> Ubuntu!
<crimsun> JonathanKent: install one of those two packages
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<JonathanKent> where is the pag?
<kbrooks> OK. Uhoh.
<kbrooks> april?
<kbrooks> did i read that right?
<kbrooks> APRIL?
<bimberi> a.p.r.i.l.
<crimsun> JonathanKent: use synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get to install it
<kbrooks> dang.
<kbrooks> !warty
<ubotu> methinks warty is short for warty warthog which is the first release of ubuntu
<kbrooks> !hoary
<ubotu> it has been said that hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<LjL> uuh?
<kbrooks> !breeezy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<JonathanKent> i not remember the apt-get can you please put the command?
* kbrooks fooling around
<LjL> !tell JonathanKent about shortapt
<crimsun> JonathanKent: you can use synaptic, too...
<ablyss> sudo apt-get install "application name"
<JonathanKent> oki :)
<nickrud> !shortapt
<ubotu> Use "apt-cache search <keywords>" to find a package of interest. Use "apt-cache show <package>" to get further information about it. Use "sudo aptitude install <package>" to install it, and "sudo aptitude remove <package>" to uninstall it.
<nickrud> nice
<sixtymhz> what is the program I can use that will let df output visually in terminal?
<javiolo> hi is there any messenger for terminal ?
<kbrooks> if i want to upgrade to dappeer rfrom warty, must i upgrade to hoary, then breezy, before dapper?
<kandinski> JonathanKent: "aptitude install" and "aptitude search" also work too
<ablyss> sixtymhz, what do you mean "visually" ?
<nickrud> kbrooks: if you want any chance of success, yes
<kandinski> JonathanKent: you might have to apt-get install aptitude first, though ;)
<vanderley> How Can I visualize my hds with a user no root?
<LjL> kandinski: i don't use those (not aptitude update) because aptitude is slightly slower...
<kbrooks> nickrud: what do you mean?
<nickrud> kandinski: aptitude search doesn't search through descriptions
<LjL> kandinski: it does some more of its own database handling, which isn't really needed for searching etc
<nickrud> kbrooks: never skip a release
<LjL> nickrud: yeah, that too
<kbrooks> nickrud: why?
<sixtymhz> like it will display [******     ]  for the amount of space
<kandinski> LjL, nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> kbrooks: because, it's not supported, by definition
<mwp> javiolo: you "probably" can go straight to dapper, however when dapper is released warty no longer will be.
<kbrooks> eh, "by definition"?
<mwp> javiolo: warty will no longer be supported
<kbrooks> mwp: me
<kbrooks> not him
<javiolo> mwp ?
<LjL> kbrooks: well it's simply not guaranteed to work. it might even work, who knows, but the devs concentrate on making upgrades works from adjacent versions only
<javiolo> is there any messenger for terminal ?
<kbrooks> adjacent?
<jon_> javiolo, Yes.
<nickrud> kbrooks: by definition, meaning dist-upgrade
<mwp> javiolo: Ubuntu is officially supporting 2 versions back, so they are probably not testing an upgrade from warty to dapper
<kbrooks> mwp: TO ME
<LjL> kbrooks: consecutive, one-after-another
<jon_> javiolo, Check out centericq, Has AIM YAHOO MSN, and of course ICQ ;)
<kbrooks> NOT TO HIM
<maxkelley> hey kbrooks
<javiolo> jon_ thanks!
<kbrooks> maxkelley: pm me that irc network again
<mwp> kbrooks: lol sorry... its getting late
<mwp> kbrooks: my eyes must be jumpin
<jon_> javiolo, No problem.
<ablyss> sixtymhz, `du -hs` maybe want u want?
<mwp> kbrooks: I bet it would work though. debian's package manager is pretty smart
<LjL> mwp: i wouldn't bet on it
<mwp> LjL: why not?
<LjL> mwp: that it would work i mean, APT *is* smart, but it does what it can
<JonathanKent> !info  zlib
<JonathanKent> !info  zliblibrary
<JonathanKent> =/
<LjL> mwp: because even a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy must be done with a little more care than just a blind dist-upgrade
<instabin> its it possiable to expand an lvm volume
<JonathanKent> configure: error: zlib library not found
<JonathanKent>  <= i need this but i dont now the name of the library
<maxkelley> dedos.
<nickrud> the problem with apt, is it has to deal with developers 
<IdleOne> Jonathanapt-cache searc zlib
<mwp> Ljl: definately be interesting to see if it would work.
<maxkelley> i love that smily.
<shiv> This sucks. After my login when I choose gnome the panels start blinking and would not load any further. I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and reinstalled it still no change. Please help
<JonathanKent> ?
<LjL> mwp: interesting perhaps, yes, on someone else's system :)
<IdleOne> JonathanKent>  apt-cache search zlib
<JonathanKent> !search zlib
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JonathanKent
<JonathanKent> ok
<mwp> lol
<LjL> !find zlib
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'zlib' (9 shown): libcompress-zlib-perl ;; libio-zlib-perl ;; libjzlib-java ;; libzlib-ruby ;; libzlib-ruby1.6 ;; zlib-bin ;; zlib1g ;; zlib1g-dev ;; zlibc.
<mwp> shiv: that happened to me once after I installed kubuntu-desktop
<Toma-> shiv, checked the ~/.xsession-errors file?
<mwp> shiv: I uninstalled kubuntu and it worked fine after that
<shiv> hmm
<mwp> shiv: did you install kubuntu-desktop recently?
<shiv> yes
<shiv> but it was working fine for 2 days
<shiv> both of them
<JonathanKent> !info libcompress-zlib-perl
<ubotu> libcompress-zlib-perl: (Perl module for creation and manipulation of gzip files), section perl, is optional. Version: 1.34-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 220 kB
<mwp> div: i reported it on kubuntu-forums but no-one seemed to care
<mwp> er shiv:
<JonathanKent> !info zlib1g
<ubotu> zlib1g: (compression library - runtime), section libs, is required. Version: 1:1.2.3-3ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 67 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<JonathanKent> am =/
<shiv> where is the xsessions error file?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<nickrud> JonathanKent: you can open a dialog window to ask ubout questions like that
<Toma-> shiv, in your home folder, but its hidden.
<JonathanKent> in private?
<nickrud> JonathanKent: exactly
<LjL> JonathanKent: type /query ubotu
<JonathanKent> oki:)
<nickrud> JonathanKent: right click ubotu, open dialog window
<Ocean> startkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-73-84-245.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by Ubugtu
* Ocean was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<LjL> nickrud: i said TYPE /QUERY UBOTU, you GUI lover >:
<nickrud> LjL: at least the topic don't scroll off my screen ;p
<LjL> :P
<mwp> shiv: here is my thread http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2357.msg9044#msg9044
<nickrud> Ubugtu seems kinda useful, sadly
<LjL> :\
<LjL> at least the startkey logger thing doesn't really do anything in 99% of cases
<mwp> I actually have a bluetooth question if anyone can help
<LjL> (at least not here)
<IdleOne> it's been 6 days now these wanna be hacker kiddies have been using that exploit
<FunnyLookinHat_> it was posted on /. like a week ago yea
<mwp> I just recently got a bluetooth phone and usb/bluetooth dongle. I've never used bluetooth under Linux before was hoping someone could point me in a direction
<IdleOne> !bluetooth
<ubotu> rumour has it, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<shiv> mwp: I did that just now but that also remove many kde applications. What if this does not work then I won't have kde left to boot either. Is that correct?
<julia_> ooi
<nickrud> mwp: I don't use bluetooth much, but any additions you can make to that page probably would be welcome
<mwp> shiv: if it doesn't work re-install kde desktop
<mwp> shiv: er kubuntu-desktop
<shiv> but thats what I am saying . I will not have any GUI to work with to install kubuntu-desktop
<shiv> I am poor at commmand line
<fn_> is "apt-get remove" completely remove the package ?
<mwp> shiv: there is always xfce
<IdleOne> shiv you will login and then get a shell prompt from there you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jose> why i cannot play mp3 files??
<sixtymhz> Removes the package but doesnt remove the conf files
<LjL> fn_: no, as it leaves the configuration files there
<shiv> I see
<EBAR> Has anyone here used ddclient? I was wondering how well it worked for them. Are there any other solutions for dyndns that I should be aware of? My hope is to run a web server from home.
<Hostile> i need to reinstall kubuntu-desktop  i nee to update my list
<shiv> let me go ahead
<Hostile> first
<IdleOne> !tell jose  about mp3
<LjL> fn_: "--purge remove" removes it completely. not that even this does not removes any dependencies that were installed, though
<fn_> so, how to remove completely ? include the config file ?
<mwp> nickrud: what is the current bluetooth page?
<sixtymhz> just like LjL said
<nickrud> jose: you cannot play mp3 immediately because it's not a free format, see the links you've been give
<jose> ok ty
<IdleOne> !tell mwp  about bluetooth
<nickrud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup  mwp, that's supposed to be the canonical one
<fn_> LjL: thank you
<shiv> mwp:keeping fingers crossed :(
<fn_> i`ll try it
* mwp fingers crossed
<vanderley> Hi
<mwp> thanks that is what I have been looking for. I searched the wiki first, but ended up somewhere else ... hmph
<mwp> I'm 0/2 tonight
<vanderley> How can I open my HDs with a user not root?
<EBAR> Has anyone here used ddclient?
<jon__> hello i'm using xfce4 and i had my desktop BG set up, and it was good -- but then when i restarted gdm it now has this "brown" colored bg which is an ubuntu related theme, what happened? I can't set my wallpaper through xfce either (I can, but the brown ubuntu bg won't go away)
<IdleOne> vanderley>  what do you mean by open?
<nickrud> EBAR: yes, and I've helped with a couple of people recently. Start by editing /etc/default/ddclient, and settingrun_daemon="false" as true
<shiv> wow that worked like charm. I am back to gnome :)
<shiv> thanks a lot
<IdleOne> shiv>  wtg :)
<shiv> I do want to have both though should I install the kde-desktop now?
<CanadianSnow> so, how do I run the partitioner from the CD?
<vanderley> To acess your conteuds
<mwp> shiv: awesome... get I'm 1 for 3
<nickrud> shiv: kubuntu-desktop
<mwp> nickrud: any idea what my password is? when I try to pair my phone it is asking me for a password
<IdleOne> !tell vanderley  about mount
<vanderley> IdleOne: to accsess the HDs files
<erg0t_> hello everybody
<eatnumber1> how do I use apt-get to remove a package and all the packages it installed as dependencies that will no longer be needed?
<EBAR> nickrud: Thank you for responding. I was actually just wondering if you've had success with it. If you would recommend it or if you know of any other dyndns solutions that you might suggest. My hope is to run a web server from home.
<IdleOne> vanderley>  look at the msg you got from ubotu
<erg0t_> im having problems installing thunderbird on my ubuntu system... :(
<erg0t_> where could i find some help?
<nickrud> EBAR: I used ddclient when I had a dynamic address, worked great
<vanderley> butI saw
<vanderley> ops
<vanderley> I saw
<vanderley> thanks
<CanadianSnow> nobody?
<nickrud> mwp: I just looked over the wiki, and gave you the best link I could find. I don't have bluetooth to test
<IdleOne> erg0t_>  it has been said that thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<mwp> nickrud: thanks anyway :)
<IdleOne> erg0t_>  wrong link sorry
<erg0t_> IdleOne, i dont...
<EBAR> nickrud: Good to hear. I was also wondering. can you set it to ping an outside web site like google.com every few minutes so as to keep your IP?
<erg0t_> IdleOne, yea
<mwp> shiv: you may want to respond to my post on the kubuntu forums and mention that it happened to you too
<erg0t_> IdleOne, im triying to install thunderbird
<erg0t_> this is the error i get
<eatnumber1> how do I use apt-get to remove a package and all the packages it installed as dependencies that will no longer be needed?
<LjL> eatnumber1: you can't
<IdleOne> erg0t_>  yeah I didnt read before pasting you the link
<erg0t_> root@ubuntu:/thunderbird# ./mozilla-installer-bin
<erg0t_> ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LjL> eatnumber1: you can if you use aptitude, but then you need to use aptitude to install it as well
<oatis> with 'apt' how do I completly remove a package? files and all?
<shiv> mwp: sure I will do that
<erg0t_> IdleOne, thats the error
<zorba64> CanadianSnow: live cd?
<shiv> what was the link againplz?
<CanadianSnow> any ubuntu CD
<nickrud> EBAR: that's a different question, about how long your isp maintains your ip. ddclient should update within minutes, you shouldn't have to ping anybody
<erg0t_> how would i install that missing library
<erg0t_> ?
<mwp> shiv: were you on hoary or warty too?
<jon__> Here's a picture of the problem I'm having -- http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=qxj6zm -- any idea how I can get the ubuntu default "shit brown" desktop off and get my normal wallpaper theme? ;-)
<IdleOne> erg0t_> sudo apt-get install libstdc++.so.5
<HymnToLife> erg0t_> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<XiCillin> is anybody running apache2 on their ubuntu?
<shiv> mwp: breezy what was the link again?
<EBAR> nickrud: Thank you. I think I'm going to give it a shot. I appreciate your input!
<HymnToLife> yes XiCillin
<mwp> shiv: here is my thread http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2357.msg9044#msg9044
<nickrud> EBAR: try running ddclient, by itself as intended to run, you should be ok
<EBAR> nickrud: Ok, I will. Thanks again.
<zorba64> CanadianSnow: Installer...just follow the install til you get to the partition selections...in the live cd try sudo gparted from the terminal
<XiCillin> Hymntolife: man apache2 says all the configuration files are in /usr/local/apache2 but that directory doesn't even exist for me
<IdleOne> jon__>  first off watch the language please
<XiCillin> is it somewhere else?
<Fracture> Hi.  I have been able to print to my samba printer, however every print job is scaled about 60% of the propper size.  Printing a test page, or printing from evolution, gedit, acrobat reader.  all do the same thing.
* nickrud wonders why all the ddclient easy answers have come his way in the last couple of days
<HymnToLife> XiCillin> their in /etc/apach2 I think
<HymnToLife> all the config files are in /etc
<jon__> IdleOne, OK, well, any idea to the issue I'm having?
<XiCillin> yes! they are sweet
<XiCillin> thanks
<nickrud> When *I* wanted to know, I had to go all over the net to get reasonable answers
<mwp> nickrud: I found it!
<HymnToLife> yw
<CanadianSnow> ok thanks zorba
<mwp> nickrud: /etc/bluetooth/pin
<nickrud> mwp: cool
<pelaodreks> hola a todos
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> nickrud: then you found it, and now it's public domain. that's good ;)
<XiCillin> and do you know where the default server root is/?
<HymnToLife> it's /var/www
<nickrud> LjL: no, I want COPYWRITE
<Amaranth> copyright
<nickrud> snort
<nickrud> Amaranth: you will not diss me, I have 1 minute's dispensation 
<LjL> nickrud: you can't copyright a procedure ;) you can copyright your own description of it if you like
<pelaodreks> hola a todos
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Amaranth> stop abusing katakana
<nickrud> LjL: I knew what I wrote, it was bait. You're it 
<Amaranth> grr
<HymnToLife> lol Amaranth (like your nick btw)
<jon_> IdleOne, That was weird because I didn't send that message at all.. o.o
<Amaranth> abuse your own language for smilies
<LjL> pelaodreks: por favor haga come dice el bot, aqui solamente hablamos ingles
<nickrud> Amaranth: blame seveas, I'm just a COPYcat
<ploom> Amaranth, would  be abusing?
<HymnToLife> yes it would
<jon_> IdleOne, Ah nvm.  it just ... sent to me too..for some reason.
<IdleOne> hehe
<HymnToLife> damn I'm turning like Seveas now :D
<ploom> Amaranth, could you explain at least what does  mean?
<LjL> HymnToLife: but seveas uses that =)
<jon_> IdleOne, When I read what jon__ wrote, i'm like "whoa..O.o I don't even have that brown theme anymore"
<HymnToLife> it' just a square for me
<jon_> ;)
<nickrud> I wanna see odd unicode replacements for all those ugly html smiley stuff
<rekrutacja> hi all
<HymnToLife> ascii rocks
<Amaranth> ploom: i don't remember, but it's a character in katakana
<jon__> jon_, I found out the problem and fixed it
<jon__> thanks
<ploom> hehe - at least I know now, its katakana :-)
<jon_> jon__, Good to hear.
<rekrutacja> i'm looking for a small , fast calendar aplication well integrated with gnome. evolution is overkill for me and it doesn't run well on my old hardware. do you have any idea what may help me?
<Toma-> _
<nickrud> ohh, purty Toma-
<sanity> i am working on a Java app designed to run as a demon on an Ubuntu server - is there a standard way to deploy such an application?
<Toma-> ;)
<ploom> joy and happiness everyone here: 
* ploom loves unicode
<LjL> rekrutacja: "apt-cache search calendar gnome" might
* nickrud loves people how know their symbols
<LjL> rekrutacja: perhaps gnome-pim specifically
<vanderley> Hey
<rekrutacja> ljl that gives only gnome-pim
<Toma-> 
<nickrud> ploom: dangerous, but nice
<rekrutacja> LjL, yes :-)
<setuid_> ploom, interesting switch ;)_
<LjL> rekrutacja: but gnome-pim says it contains gnomecal, which (at least as the name goes) doesn't seem to be the same thing as evolution
<vanderley> I can mount my NTFSs partitions but I cant have access your files
<vanderley> :/
<mournahan> will ndiswrapper work with USB?
<vanderley> What I do?
<rekrutacja> LjL, but does it integrate with gnome time and date (right upper corner) the same way evolution does it in standard config?
<LjL> rekrutacja: i don't really know, i'm a kde user
<Amaranth>  is a hindu symbol
<mikearthur> what CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS is Ubuntu compiled with?
<mournahan> the bot page only has wifi support
<nickrud> rekrutacja: not much work has been done with pims in gnome, except for evolution. You'll need to look elsewerhe
<AngryElf> what's a good pdf viewer, evince (the default) seems really slow
<HymnToLife> nlah, screw unicodeI'm an old grumpy guy using only ASCII :p
<ploom> hey, we Estonians know what a symbol of happiness was before some idiot tilted it by 45 degrees...
<Amaranth> vanderley: NTFS is read-only
<Xenguy> AngryElf: xpdf is one; also gpdf
<LjL> Amaranth, ploom: are you waiting for a certain guy to come and ban just about the whole channel angrily, or what? =)
<vanderley> ok
<rekrutacja> nickrud, thanks
<vanderley> But for to read I have to access
<vanderley> no?
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> see that
<Xenguy> AngryElf: can't say if they are "good" or not tho (xpdf is the classic pdf viewer)
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ploom> LjL, and I would know, who such a banner is then
<nickrud> rekrutacja: I can't give much advice about alternatives, since I'm a gnomer from way back
<mournahan> angryelf, you can get Adobe reader for linux from there website
<ploom> LjL, not wise definitely
<rekrutacja> LjL, i will check gnome-pim, but it odesnt smell good (it says that its a gnome 1 app and asks for lots of additional librariesd...)
<LjL> rekrutacja: hmm... get kde :)
<mournahan> i used it and it works good, thank adobe for supporting the linux community!
<rekrutacja> LjL, never :-)
<setuid_> ploom: ahem... your symbol is not a swastika, unless you mirror-image it
<nickrud> rekrutacja: gnome-pim is old, and abandoned
<setuid_> Since it stood for SS, it was two overlapping S's
<Gabe> When installing ubuntu, my system hangs when preparing the disk partitioner.  It always quits at 29%, and it a)scrolls a bunch of messages, or b) scrolls the word "Killed" if I format the drive.
<vanderley> I can't read files of my NTFS partitions, What I do?
<ploom> setuid_, isn't tilting by 45 degrees what counts - not mirroring
<Gabe> Any ideas on how to get around this?
<ploom> setuid_, and its among unicode - that's what counts :-)
<raymond__> im trying to add plugins to gaim but i cant find the plugin folder, can someone help
<mournahan> will ndiswrapper work with USB? the bot page only has wifi support
<setuid_> ploom: If its not showing two S's, its not a swastika
<rekrutacja> nickrud, i found something  alled gdeskc al, will give it a try...
<raymond__>  im trying to add plugins to gaim but i cant find the plugin folder, can someone help
<joelbryan> DAMN!! the OpenOffice is fuckin' wicked!
<LjL> joelbryan: language please
<IdleOne> joelbryan>  language
<Amaranth> mournahan: no, ndiswrapper only works with ndis drivers, which are the wireless ones
<mournahan> amaranth, what do i use for a tv tuner usb?
<joelbryan> oops, sorry, the new OpenOffice.org supports gtk2 file selector, and has an new splash screen.
<nickrud> joelbryan: we work on the assumtion that 12 year olds are welcome
<ploom> setuid_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika
<lnx_> how do you remove the update-notification icon from the panel?
<raymond__> im trying to add plugins to gaim but i cant find the plugin folder, can someone help
<LjL> openoffice... file selector...? you mean there is a gnome apps that actually complies with gnome guidelines?!
<Amaranth> mournahan: i don't know
<Amaranth> lnx_: update
<nickrud> lnx_: I can't imagine why you wouldn't want it, it's the best thing since gnome 2.0
<Amaranth> lnx_: it's in the notification tray, it's not a regular applet
<lnx_> Amaranth, is there a way to remove it from the notification tray?
<joelbryan> LjL: it's not yet fully GNOME-ish, some are still javaish, you can easily tell the difference..
<setuid_> ploom: As a symbol called the swastika, it can be in any orientation. As a symbol of Nazism, it can ONLY be oriented right-facing (SS), either straight or angled.
<Amaranth> lnx_: kill the program from the terminal
<ploom> setuid_, ...and tilted by like 45 degrees - please dont forget it
<rekrutacja> nickrud, ok, gdeskcal seems to be in a deep alfa stage :)
<lnx_> amaranth: killall update
<lnx_> ?
<Amaranth> no
<nickrud> lnx_: remove the package update-notifier
<Amaranth> i don't know the name of the process, i'm on os x
<Amaranth> nickrud: bad idea
<ITS_FOR_REAL> if i type like this ->  echo "test" | mail its4real@bredband.net  and it doesnt work.. what can be wrong? mail client is working properly...
<nickrud> Amaranth: I agree
<ploom> ...actually about usage of swastika, appears that the H guy only wanted "joy and happiness" to the race of adrians - but it worked out "as always"
<vanderley> Help-me, I cant read files in my NTFS partitions, I mount but I can't access
<moonman> i just converted a long time windows user to ubuntu.
<ploom> ...poor guy.
<nickrud> Amaranth: like I said, best thing since gnome 2.0
<drakonan> nalioth, heh, no, i was trying too hard... i thought for sure it had a . in it or something, thanks
<rekrutacja> is there anyone with experience with sunbird? i want to know is it operational, or also still in development and unusable?
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<danielle> !tell vanderley about ntfs
<aimaz> rekrutacja: sunbird is the calendar right?
<HymnToLife> ploom> and it kind of worked
<rekrutacja> aimaz, right
<aimaz> I've been using a mozilla calendar thing that goes with firefox
<HymnToLife> late 30s and early 40s were a time of prosperity for Germany
<aimaz> it works quite well
<aimaz> i think it is based on the same code
<drakonan> Is there a kind of manual on ubuntu, i see wiki as more of areference?
<HymnToLife> but that's slightly offtopic I think
<rekrutacja> aimaz, is it a plugin for firefox?
<ploom> aimaz, have you tried syncing moz-calendar?
<rekrutacja> aimaz, could you recall its name?
<nickrud> drakonan: help.ubuntu.com ; it'll be much better when dapper is released
<ploom> aimaz, like sync4j - it worked fine for me until one time the Calendar discovered that every calendar entry has been deleted
<aimaz> rekrutacja: it calls itself "mozilla calendar"
<wotnarg> I'm trying to compile a program, and it complains 'Can't find X includes.'. There doesn't appear to be an X dev pacakge in the repos, except for xserver-xorg-dev, which doesn't help. No x-window-system-dev package either...
<nickrud> wotnarg: x-window-system-dev
<as_28> hello
<aimaz> ploom: i haven't tried the syncing yet
<JonathanKent> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<JonathanKent>  where i can download the gtk?
<as_28> I need help!!!!!!
<aimaz> as_28: ask a question
<nickrud> wotnarg: I wrote that before finishing your comment; it does exist
<ploom> ...so I synced with my phone afterwards and all my 300+ calendar items got just *deleted*: luckily I still have a backup for my past...
<swim> hey folks I've got a pvr-150 that comes with a remote, all I really want is to get the remote to work so I can use it with amarok... does anyone know if that will be possible?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> I cant get sendmail to work or so... made a php script to my apache2 but no mails will turn up ;)  when i got this installed on a ms win it was running so i guess it aint a faulty php script
<as_28> i install ubuntu and when is loading I get hung when says, Ckecking Battery State
<as_28> ???
<lnx_> is there a way to add an application to the notification area?
<JonathanKent> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found?
<aimaz> as_28: is the machine a laptop?
<nickrud> lnx_: not unless there's software written explicity to do that
<as_28> yes
<wotnarg> nickrud: apt-get install x-window-system-dev returns a couldn't find error. And I have all repos enabled as far as I can tell.
<[FIZ] > i'm new in ubuntu and i need a little help, how can i intall a program?? the files are in tar.gz and i dont knwo how to install them
<as_28> new one
<nickrud> wotnarg: are you on dapper?
<as_28> with an ati video card
<wotnarg> yea
<lnx_> nickrud, i have two notification areas on my panel and i want to remove the gaim from one and move it to the other
<JonathanKent> :(
<JonathanKent> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found?
<lnx_> nickrud, is that possible?
<nickrud> wotnarg: I couldn't find it on my dapper, either 
<nickrud> lnx_: delete one of the notification areas
<ITS_FOR_REAL> So anybody got a clue how to make sendmail with php to work or so? :/
<wotnarg> nickrud: So, no dice for compiling it if I'm on dapper?
<nickrud> wotnarg: I'm a debian guy, I'm behind the times ;(\
<as_28> aimaz: any ideas?
<aimaz> as_28: i was going to suggest if it wasn't a laptop just removing the line
<wotnarg> nickrud: I switch between ubuntu and debian and various version of them with regularity, so I don't know what kinda guy I am :p
<nickrud> wotnarg: all is possible, a sec. It's time for aptitude!
<aimaz> as_28: what happens if you press ctrl+c when it gets to checking battery state?
<lnx_> nickrud: i want the two notification areas, one with just gaim, and one with just gmail-notify
<as_28> nothing
<HymnToLife> wotnarg> a geek :p
<[FIZ] > i'm new in ubuntu and i need a little help, how can i intall a program?? the files are in tar.gz and i dont knwo how to install them
<as_28> i just read in a forum
<as_28> that is a problem with the video card
<nickrud> lnx_: personally, I only need one notification area for apps to drop things in
<HymnToLife> [FIZ] > most of the time you won't neet any tarballs
<wotnarg> HymnToLife: Heh, most non newbies in here are by definition geeks :p
<HymnToLife> !tell [FIZ]  about apt
<[FIZ] > ...
<HymnToLife> indeed :D
<JonathanKent> Help Help Help
<JonathanKent> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found where i can download please :(
<HymnToLife> but being a geek is not a bad thing
<HymnToLife> it's mostly good I think, s long as you take showers regularly :p
<wotnarg> HymnToLife: Very true
<dfc> can anyone recommend pmud over pbbuttons?
<JonathanKent> :(
<crimsun> JonathanKent: gtk1 or gtk2 app?
<crimsun> JonathanKent: you either need libgtk1.2-dev or libgtk2.0-dev
<JonathanKent> amm gtk2
<cafuego> dfc: Surely someone can, but that's oprobably not useful to you.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> well any geek then.... php to work on apache2 with sendmail..
<JonathanKent> !info libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: (Development files for the GTK+ library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.6-0ubuntu2.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2163 kB, Installed size: 8008 kB
<dfc> cafuego: ?
<nickrud> wotnarg: I'm defeated, for now.
<cafuego> dfc: if you want to know which one is better, try both.
<wotnarg> nickrud: Hrm. Time to go hunting for source methinks. Thanks for trying :)
<as_28> aimaz: any ideas?
<V4Vendetta> i have an older computer with inegrated intel audio, can somone tell me why xmms locks up constantly saying the sound card is in usre?
<dfc> cafuego: do you have any experience with either? Or why is one depended on by ubuntu-desktop and the other not/
<as_28> aimaz: sorry to bother you
<aimaz> as_28: does the forum offer any suggestions?
<erg0t_> V4Vendetta, soundcard is probably not compatible
<nickrud> wotnarg: this is a real break from the past.
<V4Vendetta> erg0t_~ thats weird since it works alot of the time ..
<HymnToLife> dfc> trying to choose between KDE/Gnome ?
<as_28> yes but moust of them are for nvidia cards
<cafuego> dfc: One got picked as default, the other didn't.
<as_28> and mine is Ati
<erg0t_> V4Vendetta, ocassional crashes definetily indicate a malfunction in the component
<joelbryan> erg0t_: what's v4vendetta?
<dfc> i am trying to figure out which one to use. The sound is broken on my powerbook and i think it went haywire around the time i decided to try them both out.
<aimaz> as_28: i don't know what to suggest I'm afraid
<erg0t_> joelbryan, V4Vendetta is a user with a question
<dfc> HymnToLife: why do you ask?
<HymnToLife> when someon speaks about "choosing between both" in linux it's either KDE/Gnome, vi/emas or FF/Opera :p
<as_28> do you know if ubuntu supports Ati Radeon Xpress Card?
<HymnToLife> just curious
<HymnToLife> anyway, as cafuego said, the best way to choose s to try them both
<dfc> i really just want sound back on my dapper/powerbook:)
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> dapper is not stable yet
<HymnToLife> maybe the problem come from this
<ploom> rekrutacja, I have tried sunbird like a few months ago, but it still appears to be quite "beta" - last news on the web-page are since november 2005...
<dfc> cafuego's advice was a little lacking. apparently ubuntu-desktop depends on one and not the other. I am just trying to get an idea of qhy
<dfc> i realized dapper is in testing that is why i wanted to test it?
<HymnToLife> well
<ploom> rekrutacja, as I claimed already - even successfully synced some times through sync4j...
<mebaran151> what version management system do you all use
<notos> any one know a reason why Ubuntu does not detect my network but debian does? i have an SpeedStream 5200 router conected via ethernet
<mebaran151> I've been using bazaar and it's pretty cool
<HymnToLife> but then it's quite normal some stuff don't work
<s|k> crimsun! are you around?
<as_28> anyone can help me?
<s|k> ubotu, alsa-tools
<ubotu> s|k: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<aimaz> mebaran151: i think svn is becoming the new standard for distributed version tracking
<s|k> ubotu, alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<aimaz> mebaran151: i quite like bazaar for private projects though
<mebaran151> aimaz, seems big for personal projects
<mebaran151> this is my little program
<Snake__> Do we have any bash scriptors in here that can help me out?
<mebaran151> so I found bazaar really convenient
<aimaz> bazaar is fine then i imagine
<crimsun> s|k: ?
<aimaz> i use it for my dissertation
<crouchingMonkey> where can i download the azureus .deb package for ubuntu, the wiki link doesnt seem to be working
<mebaran151> aimaz, I was looking at Hg too
<mebaran151> and Darcs
<s|k> crimsun! what was that sound thing you were helping me with two days ago called?
<clever`rev> what runlvl shuts off the x server in ubuntu?
<crimsun> s|k: ENOCONTEXT
<wotnarg> aimaz: Version control on a document? Interesting approach.
<mebaran151> aimaz, that's a great idea!
* mebaran151 still versions his papers by hand
* Snake__ is hunting bash scripters....help?
<s|k> crimsun, I thought it was alsa something
<aimaz> wotnarg: well, I'm developing software at the moment
<Amaranth> clever`rev: sudo apt-ger remove xserver-xorg
<crimsun> s|k: are you talking about the bot factoid? 'alsa-source'?
<HymnToLife> Snake__> those are quite rare
<Amaranth> apt-get
<mebaran151> I think I could also easily use bazaar to share a home directory over ftp
<mebaran151> just commit when I'm done
<aimaz> wotnarg: my report will be latex or docbook which is just text as well
<Snake__> HymnToLife: its the only "language" i "know" :)
<s|k> crimsun, alsa-source! that's it. thank you :)
<cafuego> dfc: One is the default because someone (possibly at random) decided it should be so. That shouldn't stop you from trying the other one.
<Amaranth> clever`rev: in other words, afaik, none
<nickrud> clever`rev: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d./S13gdm
<Gabe> So yeah... hard disk boot parameters, I'm guessing.  Right...?  My drive's pretty generic, though.
<ploom> clever`rev, couldn't it be turned off just by /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or kdm) ??
<Amaranth> clever`rev: you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clever`rev> testing:)
<CarlFK> did someone need help connecitng to "My Documents" ?
<vanderley> I do as TUTORIALS mount my NTFS partitions, But I can't acsess your files
<nickrud> clever`rev: runlevels, ubuntu: man update-rc.d
* Snake__ glances around
<aimaz> right going to bed got to be up for the BT guy for my new phone line, nn all
<CarlFK> (someone did, I just cant remember which #channel)
<wotnarg> Snake__: I'd help you, but I'm not a masterful bash scripter :p
<Snake__> wotnarg: can I pm you, im looking for any help I can get
<wotnarg> Snake__: go for it
<s|k> crimsun, I tried to install xgl on breezy and completely destroyed x-server and gnome so I have to start from scratch
<s|k> :(
<nickrud> everyone should go thru linux from scratch once
<ubuntu_> ummmm
<aimaz> Snake__: have you seen a document called "the advanced bash scripting guide"?
<ubuntu_> I kinda deleted the grub bootloader...
<crimsun> s|k: it would have made more sense to use dapper for that sorta crack
<wotnarg> s|k: Its probably not destroyed, just change the symlinks.
<ploom> s|k, it is said to be work only on dapper
<s|k> wotnarg, I think I destroyed it when I tried to reinstall x-server and gnome not knowing what I was doing
<nickrud> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<vanderley> mount NTFS partitions and read your files with a user not root! How Can I that??????????????/
<wotnarg> s|k: ah ;)
<s|k> yeah I didn't read the first sentence of the instructions
<s|k> lol
<nickrud> ollie ollie iin free
<s|k> and lost everything :(
<randabis> latest kernel updates to dapper made my ndiswrapper stop working :(...it still works on the old kernel but not the new one
<ubuntu_> vanderley, you can't read anything thats NTFS
<s|k> can't wait until dapper is stable to get xgl
<s|k> looks really nice
<mikearthur> can anyone think of a way of using find to check for any files over 2G in size?
<XiCillin> how do you edit a users homedirectory through a shell?
<randabis> i'm using dapper now...the amd64 version
<mikearthur> randabis: stable?
<ploom> s|k, yes it does and youll have to wait no more than a month now :-)
<zorba64> vanderley: what error messages are you getting back?
<nickrud> randabis: if you can, document your problems, and add bug reports to ndiswrapper on http://launchpad.net/malone
<s|k> ploom, sweet :)
<vanderley> a moment
<vanderley> But I read when I'm ROOT
<ubuntu_> how do i get my bootloader back so I can start my computer?
<randabis> mikearthur, so far it seems to be, other than my latest ndiswrapper dilemma with the newest kernel update
<ploom> s|k, at least dapper is told to be released in april :-)
<mikearthur> randabis: what happened? ndiswrapper no like 2.6.15, right?
<vanderley> The mensagem: The folder contents could not be displayed, You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda5".
<zorba64> vanderley: user is not permitted to access NTFS file systems, and root can read only...that's how it is
<randabis> nickrud, i'd be happy to, however I'm not sure what documentation is required
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<vanderley> ok
<randabis> mikearthur, actually, it works with 2.6.15-15, but not 2.6.15-17
<nickrud> randabis: all they ask, is your best effort at reporting what doesn't work for you
<mikearthur> randabis: random
<DJ_tobias> could somebody help me install my wireless card?
<vanderley> Then I can't accsess without root
<vanderley> :(
<DJ_tobias> it shows up under lspci
<randabis> mikearthur, I have a bcm4318 wireless chipset
<zorba64> vanderley: do sudo nautilus --no-desktop to browse as root user
<vanderley> a moment
<JonathanKent> !info libgtk1.2-dev
<ubotu> libgtk1.2-dev: (Development files for the GIMP Toolkit), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-17build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1120 kB, Installed size: 3736 kB
<ploom> vanderley, I always have one fat partition for such an inter-OS files
<randabis> it appears that the latest amd64 kernel no longer has the bcm43xx module in it...it never worked for me anyway though
<nickrud> vanderley: you do that, be cautious. You can screw your system, or command it
<ploom> vanderley, FAT32 then...
<vanderley> I see
<mikearthur> randabis: working with dapper kernel?
<vanderley> I'm a new user linux #)
<XiCillin> how do you edit a users homedirectory through a shell?
<vanderley> but I will try that
<mikearthur> randabis: tried the native driverS?
<nickrud> vanderley: then, be cautious 
<s|k> ploom, I don't mind it if they release it late, as long as it works when they release it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> XiCillin: Edit in what way?
<ploom> s|k, its not even up to me to make it work :-(
<XiCillin> change the home directory
<Gabe> Ok, I'm still randomly trying boot parameters here, since I have no idea what's wrong, and I'm still getting "Killed".  **new user** so any help would be welcome.
<Morg> Is there any way to run an executable so that I don't have to worry about it doing bad things in my system?
<vanderley> reeeeeeeeeeee :)
<HymnToLife> XiCillin> it's stored in /etc/passwd
<vanderley> sudo nautilus --no-desktop THIS IS GOOD!
<ploom> s|k, i just have to jabba-jabba on the channel here instead of making it really work :-)
<vanderley> ehehehe
<vanderley> thanks
<zorba64> vanderley: have a look at the help> Ubuntu Starter Guide>windows partitions
<XiCillin> i can just edit that directly?
<nickrud> Morg: run it as non root user, it may screw that user, but not the computer
<s|k> ploom, so you're working on it? what is it you work on?
<vanderley> send-me the URL plis
<HymnToLife> XiCillin> and maybe logout and log back in right after
<zorba64> vanderley: you can as user, you will have to edit /etc/fstab and then remount the partition
<HymnToLife> you need to edit it as root obviously
<ploom> s|k, did I really wrote being working on it - no, sadly I dont have time for it
<vanderley> hmmmm
<s|k> ploom, oh :)
<zorba64> vanderley: in gnome System > Help
<ploom> s|k, im the big-mouthed guy on the channel :-(
<mahangu> how do i untar a .tar.gz file in to a particular dir?
<vanderley> oks
<s|k> ploom, haha, I'm pretty wordy myself :)
<randabis> mikearthur, the native driver is no longer in the kernel modules with the latest dapper amd64 kernel so I have not tried that...it never worked when I tried it before when it was still in the kernel anyway
<cafuego> cd dir; tar xfz /part/to/bar/foo.tar.gz
<mylo> mahangu, -C
<mikearthur> randabis: why isn't it any more?
<randabis> mikearthur, I have no idea...I searched for the module and it isn't there
<zF> What's the fdisk command to chekc my partitions/disk space?
<ubuntu_> guh
<vanderley> Hey guys I have to go, Thank's for help-me zorba64
<nickrud> zF: sudo fdisk -l
<zF> ah
<ubuntu_> try applications, system tools, g-parted
<vanderley> good night for you
<zF> I had to sudo
<HymnToLife> zF> the man pge surely hs the answer in it
<birdfish> Hey guys, I have the server edition of ubuntu installed.  But when I try to use the "make" command, I get the error "-bash make: command not found"
<randabis> I'll be back in a moment..another kernel update was uploaded and I need to reboot to see if it fixes the ndiswrapper problem
<HymnToLife> lol
<nickrud> zF: and, df -h
<birdfish> What is my problem?
<cafuego> birdfish: Install 'build-essential'.
<randabis> if not then I'll have to use the old kernel again like I am now
<HymnToLife> birdfish> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<birdfish> Thanks =D
<cafuego> birdfish: Or the precompiled package of whatever it is you're trying to compile.
<mikearthur> what filesystems are available in the Ubuntu installer? is XFS one of them?
<birdfish> Alas, it is psyBNC, so I don't think that there is a precompiled version (unless maybe a .deb).  But I already searched apt-cache :)
<cafuego> mikeyes
<cafuego> You're not an ex-gentoo user looking to recompile stuff to make it fatser, right?
<Kr4t05> Does anyone else have problems compiling GZlauncher?
<birdfish> cafuego: no, just a newbie :)
<birdfish> HymnToLife: now apt is asking me to insert my ubuntu 5.04 cd (but I upgraded to 5.10)  Why is it doing this?
<cafuego> birdfish: No, that was aimed at mikearthur
<HymnToLife> birdfish> certainly your sources.list is f***ed up
<mikearthur> cafuego: no, I'm just curious about what CFLAGS they use
<birdfish> :(
<HymnToLife> could you paste it to pastebin ?
<mikearthur> cafuego: I'm soon to be an ex-gentoo user, and am curious
<raymond8066> i dont know how to install the xfire plugin for gaim, can someone help me
<mikearthur> cafuego: I've used gentoo for several years, and I think I've just snapped today :(
<cafuego> mikearthur: Mostly -O2
<mikearthur> no -march/-mcpu?
<cafuego> of course not.
<mikearthur> I'm talking specifically AMD64
<mahangu_> i got booted from a remote shell, and now when i screen -r, i cant see my irc session
<mikearthur> -mcpu=i686 wouldn't be silly
<mahangu_> but im still logged in on irc
<randabis> great!
<cafuego> mikearthur: it's be very silly, seeing as the binaries need to also run on 586 hardware.
<raymond8066>  i dont know how to install the xfire plugin for gaim, can someone help me
<randabis> mikearthur, kernel update fixed it :)
<mikearthur> cafuego: -mcpu = good if you have the cpu, if you don't no negative effect
<mikearthur> randabis: you now have native bcm43xx again?
<randabis> mikearthur, no, I have ndiswrapper bcm43xx
<crimsun> mikearthur: we've discussed this numerous times on ubuntu-devel; please read the mailing list archives from this year for the real issue
<mikearthur> crimsun: sorry, I'm just curious
<mikearthur> couldn't find anywhere on the forums
<raymond8066> 02 i dont know how to install the xfire 03 plugin for gaim, can someone 04help me
<randabis> mikearthur, the bcm43xx module is back though  where it should be in /lib/modules
<Amaranth> mikearthur: -mcpu will make things slower on other cpus
<mikearthur> crimsun: what compiler flags are used?
<mahangu_> anyone? i cant resume the screen using screen -r, but i know it's there
<mahangu_> i can see myself logged in via irssi
<crimsun> mikearthur: nothing insane
<mikearthur> Amaranth: ok, I'd been informed differently, excuse my mistakes
<YrX> mikearthur, this plugin is for...
<mikearthur> crimsun: I wouldn't expect it to be :) just curious
<crimsun> mikearthur: that, too, is covered in the mailing list archives.
<Amaranth> mikearthur: it tunes the instructions to work best on, say, a pentium 4
<mikearthur> ubuntu-dev?
<crimsun> +el
<mikearthur> k
<Kr4t05> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9801 <--- Error output when attempting to compile GZlauncher 1.06.4
<LjL> mikearthur: i think it basically boils down to -O2 code for i386
<YrX> mikearthur, do you now any plugin that shows a little notify window when a buddy sing on msn?
<Amaranth> mikearthur: that's going to make things run (slightly) slower on an athlon because they do things differently
<atlaswd> ?? ok
<Gabe> Yep, still sitting at the boot prompt.  "Starting partitioner" stops at 29%, scrolls "Killed" until I reboot.  Being new to this, I know that it's probably a simple problem, but help with this would be fantastic.
<YrX> like m$n messenger?
<randabis> mikearthur, I can try to get the native driver working again if you would like...the problem with it last time was that it would cause a kernel panic if I inserted the required firmware into /lib/firmware and then modprobed bcm43xx (I made sure ndiswrapper wasn't loaded before doing so)
<mikearthur> on AMD64, would it not make sense to use -march=k8 or whatever
<Amaranth> mikearthur: there are pentium 4 based processors with amd64 extensions
<Amaranth> mikearthur: so, same thing
<atlaswd> How do I get 2 diffretn operating systems see each other? I am running ubuntu gnome desktop & windows 2000 & neither can see each other BUT I get internet on both
<atlaswd> diffrent*
<Kr4t05> atlaswd: The same machine?
<IdleOne> !tell atlaswd  about mount
<randabis> mikearthur, the kernel panic would then repeat itself every time I tried to boot the machine..the only way to fix it was to use the ubuntu cd and go into recovery mode and remove the firmware from /lib/firmware
<atlaswd> dont give me a site it doesnt work, I tried that sire already
<mikearthur> crimsun: any idea where what month I could find some of this stuff in the archives?
<atlaswd> site*
<etsb> hello..how come my ubuntu cannot be auto updated?
<IdleOne> atlaswd>  sorry then
<atlaswd> open terminal & type in apt-get update
<atlaswd> that was wrong link
<Amaranth> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<YrX> anyone knows a gaim plugin that clones the msn messenger behavior, when a buddy turns online?
<randabis> i'm just glad I have everything working now..I think my next trick will be to try and get the xgl/compiz stuff working
<Amaranth> YrX: I think gaim comes with one
<atlaswd> I did al lthis nothing changed I cannot see either pc
<crimsun> mikearthur: nov-dec '05 - feb '06
<YrX> i guess gaim just play a sound when it happens
<Kr4t05> !nfs
<ubotu> I heard nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<YrX> i tried to find it in preferences window
<Amaranth> anyone here use gmail?
<crimsun> mikearthur: you might want to weight your search toward the later quarters of last year
<mikearthur> crimsun: thanks, any idea on subject/thread names?
<LjL> mikearthur: note that Ubuntu *has* easy-to-compile source packages, so nobody forbids you from recompiling stuff if you really feel like wast^W spending the time. i just never really tried changing the flags, but i guess that wouldn't be too hard
<randabis> hmm
<zorba64> Amaranth: yup
<randabis> nevermind on that... my fglrx died again
<mikearthur> LjL: I'm not wanting to change stuff, just curious
<YrX> i use gmail
<Amaranth> zorba64: can you get in?
<crimsun> mikearthur: I don't recall immediately
<atlaswd> the crap is installed already SAMBA is running
<vladuz976> anybody here using ubuntu on a laptop? can you recommend one?
<jon_k> I was wondering how I can get java installed for azureus using ubuntu? I installed java-common and have no luck
<atlaswd> I cant SEE networks
<mikearthur> LjL: jsut, for an soon-to-be ex-gentoo user, CFLAGS used interest me
<HymnToLife> vladuz976> anything from HP
<zorba64> Amaranth: yep np
<HymnToLife> had three, everything worked out of the box
<Amaranth> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Amaranth> zorba64: odd, i can't get in
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: how about compaq?
<HymnToLife> same
<Gabe> How do I go about installing ubuntu when I get the error message "Killed" when trying to start the disk partitioner?
<HymnToLife> compaq is HP now
<atlaswd> your not listening I have internet on ubuntu no network
<etsb> iled to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<etsb> ??
<randabis> I think they didn't update restricted-modules with the latest kernel update thus fglrx isn't working
<IdleOne> atlaswd>  try formulating a complete question
<Toma-> I cant get my theme to load in moinmoin. what specific directory should it be put in?
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: Dell? not good?
<Amaranth> atlaswd: can you ping the other computer?
<HymnToLife> dunno, never tried
<atlaswd> HOW do I get this F'ing Network 2 work?
<jayr> hello... I destroyed my ubuntu
<HymnToLife> I tried on an Acer, was like hell
<jayr> can anyone help
<nathanj> atlaswd: whats wrong?
<atlaswd> I got internet but cannot see pc's over network
<HymnToLife> jayr> that's how you learn )
<atlaswd> I have folder shared
<nathanj> atlaswd: what are you trying to see?
<IdleOne> jayr>  destroyed how?
<Amaranth> jayr: what did you do?
<jayr> yeah
<HymnToLife> :)*
<atlaswd> on both machines
<Amaranth> atlaswd: can you ping the other computer?
<HymnToLife> but ask your question :)
<nathanj> atlaswd: ok you need to install samba
<randabis> os[Linux 2.6.15-17-amd64-k8 x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32 @ 796MHz]  mem[Physical : 1443MB, 83.2% free]  disk[Total : 230.10GB, 58.30% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955]  sound[ATIIXP - ATI IXP] 
<jayr> well I was installing swat and couple of other things
<randabis> oops
<randabis> sorry about that
<atlaswd> I am trying 2 network windows 2000 & ubuntu
<jayr> now my gdm and x wont strart up
<randabis> didn't mean to spam
<nathanj> atlaswd: pm
<jon_k> Amaranth, I tried sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common as per the instructions and i get this: E: Couldn't find package java-package
<Amaranth> jayr: what errors do you get?
<jon_k> everything else i have though
<jayr> Amaranth: wait
<etsb> ??Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<jon_k> ah, need multiverse, nevermind
<IdleOne> jon_k>  you need to enable repos
<jayr> xinit server error
<clever`rev> my friend cant get his X server to work the Xorg.0.log file is at http://clever.mine.nu/logfile.log
<Amaranth> etsb: remove the cd from your sources.list
<etsb> how?
<HymnToLife> etsb> your sources.list is not good obviously
<Amaranth> etsb: you can edit the repositories in synaptic, it's one of the menu items
<atlaswd> I need 2 transfer but cant see anything between both pc's
<Amaranth> atlaswd: you still didn't answer me
<HymnToLife> atlaswd> samba ?
<atlaswd> nat u got ignore on
<etsb> Amaranth, what do i need to do?
<atlaswd> samba on
<DJ_tobias> its saying my wireless card is supposed to work right out of the box, but when i go to admin>networking its not listed, any ideas?
<nathanj> atlaswd: look at pm
<atlaswd> I told u everything is on
<jon_k> IdleOne, any idea which repo I need to add? I don't see anything commented out in sources.list
<LjL> mikearthur: fact is, most of the stuff you normally do isn't really cpu-bound. strong optimization could generally only make sense for, dunno, things like intensive 3d rendering, big-numbers calculations, etc
<jayr> renistalled nvidia drivers, renistalled part of ex
<atlaswd> i cant pm u back
<Amaranth> etsb: are you in the repository editor in synaptic?
<atlaswd> turn off ur ignore
<jayr> I tink I dug even a bigger hole
<jayr> ;)
<mikearthur> LjL: yeh, games is the only area that really affects me
<Amaranth> atlaswd: you need to register with nickserv to pm people
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know if TwinView works with nVidia's beta drivers?
<jayr> so kinda need a super repair system type of command
<atlaswd> ok igot it 2 see it kinda
<atlaswd> now I cannot login
<IdleOne> !tell jon_k  about repos
<DJ_tobias> sooo.. yeaaa.. anybody?
<atlaswd> i have problem both ways
<HymnToLife> the GUI repo editor stinks
<Gabe> Ok, now it's scrolling a bunch of stuff, and saying "segmentation fault".  Feel free to laugh at my lack of technical expertise, but really, I do need help with this.
<etsb> Amaranth, yes
<nathanj> atlaswd: ok do you ahve smaba installed and running?
<HymnToLife> it's so much easier to edit sources.list manually...
<Amaranth> jayr: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> err, wait
<atlaswd> Yes
<nathanj> atlaswd: can you ping the machines from each other?
<etsb> Amaranth, now what?
<atlaswd> I can see em now but I cannot access em
<nathanj> atlaswd: please tab complete my nick so i can see you msgs
<atlaswd> Yes
<LjL> mikearthur: not so terribly many 3d games that i can see in the ubuntu reps anyway, so you'll end up compiling those anyway ;) but even then, the critical bottleneck is probably the graphics card and its software more than the CPU itself (though i do extremely little gaming and i can't really say that)
<nathanj> atlaswd: ok do you get a login prompt?
<Amaranth> jayr: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> atlaswd> can you login to the samba shares ?
<Amaranth> etsb: uncheck the cd item
<Gabe> Seriously... any time you're ready.  Laptop's right here next to me, I can try anything you say right away.
<atlaswd> nat turn off your stupdi protection so I can msg you
<atlaswd> stupid*
<Amaranth> atlaswd: Register your nick with NickServ.
<IdleOne> lmfao
<nathanj> atlaswd: you need to registered with nickserv to send me pm's its not prot
<vladuz976> how is wireless network supported on hp laptops?
<atlaswd> I am getting provate messages from unrwistered crap
<Amaranth> atlaswd: It isn't him, it's the server.
<HymnToLife> Gabe> what's the matter ?
<atlaswd> BAH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Gabe> When installing, the "preparing the disk partitioner" hangs at 29%.
<HymnToLife> hmm that's weird
<Gabe> Then it either scrolls "Killed" or a bunch of junk ending with "segmentation fault".
<tritium> vladuz976: do you know which chipset you have?
<Amaranth> Gabe: try reburning the CD at a slower speed
<vladuz976> tritium: no i am trying to decide which laptop to buy
<Gabe> Will do.
<HymnToLife> vladuz976> if it can help, on my Presario R3000 it worked ootb
<tritium> vladuz976: okay
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: did you use one of the customized distos for hp?
<HymnToLife> and I think there's a wiki page about laptops
<HymnToLife> !laptops
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<HymnToLife> !laptop
<ubotu> rumour has it, laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<Nuni> I messed up planetpenguin-racer,  I stupidly enabled the experimental options in video.----could someone tell me how to reset the default.
<HymnToLife> vladuz976> nop, it woked ootb (= out of the box = right after install)
<vladuz976> HymnToLife: beautiful
<HymnToLife> vladuz976> all of HP stuff works great on linux
<saif> hello, is there an application like undelete for linux?
<nickrud> saif: for all practical purposes, no
<jayr> okay now its giving me a giving up error with two erros errno 111 unable to connect
<jayr> and a errno3
<JustinLynn> saif: not for ext3 filesystems. there might be some for ext2 or earlier.
<jayr> no such proccess
<southern> hi all
<saif> nickrud, JustinLynn it's fat32
<mylo> Nuni, if you dont need any saved score whatsoever. just delete the hidden configuration dir/file. usually in your /home/user/.penguinracer or such
<nickrud> saif: if you accidentally deleted something, and it's not on your / partition, umount /dev, and
<JustinLynn> saif, well then you might have a bit more luck :)
<HymnToLife> saif> there's an app called "Easy REcovery" which works file
<Nuni> mylo: thank you
<HymnToLife> saif> see here : http://www.ontrack.com/
<jayr> whats a good text browser?
<jasz> firefox problem: how do i upgrade to 1.5? i downloaded the binary from mozilla's website and i get an error about missing libs... any ideas?
<HymnToLife> editor* vi :)
<mylo> jayr, links
<IdleOne> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
* jayr thanks mylo
<jasz> great.. thank you
<saif> JustinLynn, HymnToLife , nickrud thanx! i'll check it out! zip password recovery?! :) no i am not hacking somethn, securty module at uni gave us an image which are supposed to do forensics on, and i want to check if there are deleted files on the image, and there is a zip file password protected! hehe
<nickrud> saif: trying to cheat, eh 
<saif> nickrud, it's not chearing! gathering resources! :P
<HymnToLife> I don't give such infos anymore
<southern> I have an iptables question
<southern> How can I hide a port from the internet???
<nickrud> saif: I'd say the same
<HymnToLife> since a guy used them to hack another guy and the other blamed it on me :/
<HymnToLife> southern> use a firewall
<V4Vendetta> :):):)
<southern> HymnToLife: Could you write me an iptables rule? ::))))
<Nuni> it was in (home)/.ppracer thanks...
<HymnToLife> there are some GUIs for iptables
<nickrud> southern: what do you mean, hide a port. you want to let some see it, but not others?
<saif> HymnToLife, that actually happens? oh well bad luck!
<HymnToLife> firestarter for example
<etsb> hello...when i try to open Places>Network Servers it repeatedly asks for my password?
<saif> anyways, thanx for the undelete stuff! bye
<IdleOne> etsb>  it is supposed to
<HymnToLife> IdleOne> not when opening network servers
<southern> nickrud: I want to make invisible a port from the internet...
<HymnToLife> it does when connecting to a password-protected server
<etsb> IdleOne,  but it never stops asking
<southern> actually port 139 is visible ...
<IdleOne> etsb>  oh no that it shouldnt do heh
<HymnToLife> what d'you mean "visible" ?
<etsb> and i cant see any of the pc's on my network
<nickrud> southern: so, make the port listen only to 127.0.0.1, that's as hidden as it gets
<HymnToLife> etsb> can you ping them ?
<etsb> yes i can
<southern> I have two interface
<southern> eth0 - LAN,  ppp0 - INTERNET
<HymnToLife> and are there any servers running on them ?
<HymnToLife> I'm assuming you're using samba
<southern> if I nmap my samba is visible
<southern> yes samba
<etsb> HymnToLife, yes i have xp's and ubuntu's on this network
<slew> hi, i got an error from another program: Terminal type `unknown' is not defined. anyone know how to fix it?
<etsb> HymnToLife, yes one server
<southern> nickrud how?
<HymnToLife> maybe something to do with the workgroup name etsb
<HymnToLife> it's quite while since I used samba
<HymnToLife> FTP all the way for me now :p
<nickrud> southern: define what service you want, and who you want to serve it to
<narzy-> hi all
<etsb> FTP?
<virgule> I need a chmod expert! I have restored some files and folders from an old backup but the system won't let me write in there! What is the command to input so both the folders and files within get back to normal?
<HymnToLife> yeah, I use a box as a FTP server to store my files
<etsb> ic..
<nickrud> virgule: sudo chmod -R <user>:<user> /path/to/dir
<HymnToLife> virgule> try changing the owner
<narzy-> virgule, if security isn't an issue you can chmod 777 everything in those folders
<etsb> HymnToLife, do u have xp's and ubuntus on your network?
<HymnToLife> it's probably set as root
<Amaranth> nickrud: chown
<HymnToLife> yes
<narzy-> or use chown
<nickrud> Amaranth: doh, sorry
<narzy-> you might have to use sudo
<etsb> HymnToLife, what is your fileserver running on?
<HymnToLife> theFTP is more convenient than simple Sambas I think
<HymnToLife> on a debian
<nickrud> typing too fast, virgule make that chown 
<virgule> chmod: invalid mode string: `virgule:virgule`
<virgule> ooh
<HymnToLife> but it works fine on ubuntu too (it was running ubuntu since about two weeks ago)
<etsb> HymnToLife, was it easy to set up?
<southern> nickrud: If somebody scan my ip 139/tcp and 445/tcp is visible and I want it to make unreachable/unvisible...
<virgule> reading too slow.. i'll try tchown
* nickrud appreciates all backstops
<Toma-> virgule, if youve destroyed the owner/mod's on all the files, youll find its near impossible to restore a whole filesystem's permissions
<HymnToLife> yes if you don't want to set complex permissions
<HymnToLife> and you don't need them if it's for local use only, do you ?
<etsb> HymnToLife, yeah youre rite
<nickrud> southern: as long as you are not accepting connections on those ports, hiding them is irrelevant if you accept ports anywhere else
<etsb> HymnToLife, did u use xfce previously?
<virgule> fortunatly it is just within ~/. roughly 1500 files within a dozen folders. Only <4kb stuffs ;)
<nickrud> southern: it's not like they don't know there's a machine there
<HymnToLife> I've used it for some days when I was sick of gome
<init2null> I'm having an bizarre problem with nat and my network, which consists of a server and client ubuntu box. the server box accesses all sites perfectly, while the client cannot load some certain sites at all. it can load google but not ebay, for instance.
<HymnToLife> now I've swithed to KDE :)
<init2null> wget results for different sites tested on the server: http://www.crossmans.net/results_server.txt
<init2null> wget results for different sites tested on the client: http://www.crossmans.net/results_using_nat.txt
<init2null> NAT script: http://www.crossmans.net/nat.txt
<etsb> HymnToLife, you used xfce?
<LjL> nickrud: well *closing* the ports to the outside may still be a good idea... even if the listening service doesn't accept connections, who knows it really doesn't
<IdleOne> etsb>  xfce is nice
<HymnToLife> yes but only for a few days
<HymnToLife> so I didn't get far into it
<nickrud> LjL: I was thinking in terms of drop vs reject
<IdleOne> etsb>  I do miss my desktop icons sometimes though
<LjL> nickrud: i see
<etsb> IdleOne, HymnToLife , im trying to set up a file server here in my office where i have some xp's and ubuntus
<tritium> IdleOne: you can reenable them
<HymnToLife> FTP would definitely be the best choice then I think
<etsb> IdleOne, HymnToLife , ive tried samba and its too complicated..
<IdleOne> tritium>  I can?
<virgule> yay! Its done. chmod -R 755 ~/ did the trick!
<virgule> happy all!
<tritium> IdleOne: yes, through gconf
<IdleOne> tritium>  explain please :)
<etsb> IdleOne, HymnToLife , can anyone help me set up my fileserver FTP?
<HymnToLife> no problem :)
<IdleOne> etsb>  i dont have any experience with that sorry
<etsb> HymnToLife, my server is currently using xfce
<nickrud> LjL: corrections welcome
<A10n> hey guys
<tritium> IdleOne: you can set them to be displayed somewhere in the gconf editor.
<LuisBG> need package xlibmesa-glu-dev (mentioned in a debian howto install) is ubuntu's libglu-mesa-dev the same?
<slew> hi, i got an error from another program: Terminal type `unknown' is not defined. anyone know how to fix it?
<HymnToLife> etsb> to run a server you need nothing but a good old command line :)
<LjL> nickrud (or anyone, actually): care to have a quick look at my iptables rule by the way?
<bimberi> IdleOne: apps/nautilus/desktop
<A10n> what's the line if i want to add an unstable source to my apt source list? where do i get valid apt sources
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ why not use firestarter
<nickrud> LjL: sure, I've looked at some beforee.
<A10n> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main unstable?  <- just a guess
<LjL> V4Vendetta: don't have a GUI
<V4Vendetta> LjL~ why not ..?
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: use shorewall, it's canonically supported
<A10n> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main unstable?  <- just a guess
<IdleOne> tritium>  ok how do I get to gconf?
<HymnToLife> LjL> of course it does !
<V4Vendetta> nickrud~ canonically ?
<HymnToLife> firestarter is just a GUI for iptables
<randabis> hmm
<LjL> V4Vendetta: 'cause that's my server. my own desktop computer is quite firewalled, as it can take no inbound connections at all
<LjL> HymnToLife: it does - i don't
<zorba64> A10n: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<A10n> okay thanks zoexii
<bimberi> IdleOne: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<randabis> latest kernel update fixed ndiswrapper, but broke fglrx :( amd64
<A10n> zorba64,
<tritium> thanks, bimberi :)
<nickrud> V4Vendetta: it's in main, canonical (the company) commits itself to supporting it
<IdleOne> bimberi>  I dont have that Im using xfce
<V4Vendetta> is shorewall better then firestarter ?
<tritium> IdleOne: oh...
<bimberi> tritium: and look it was all wasted :P
<tritium> heh
<LjL> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9802
<etsb> HymnToLife, im a beginner, so i would appreciate if you could guide me with the commands..
<IdleOne> tritium>  haha darn and I thought I could have them back
<bimberi> IdleOne: gconf-editor
<HymnToLife> etsb> cpm me :)
<V4Vendetta> is shorewall better then firestarter ?
<bimberi> IdleOne: nevermind
<HymnToLife> pm*
<atlaswd> HELP how do I login 2 windows through Linux now?
<nickrud> LjL: I'm gonna love this, it'll be a test about how much I remember
<etsb> HymnToLife, do you have messenger?
<HymnToLife> yes
<atlaswd> i got username & pass set acts liek it doesnt even connect
<yezariael> hey folks
<tritium> IdleOne: :)
<tritium> V4Vendetta: please don't repeat
<nickrud> rflol, over my head
<LjL> V4Vendetta, HymnToLife: that's a debian machine actually, it's been running for like 3 years or so... of course i do have a gui on my pc ;) but every connection to the network goes through that box
* IdleOne kicks tritium  for getting my hopes up :P
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone successfully set up a Dell Photo Printer 720 in Ubuntu?  (Doing background research for a friend.)
<nickrud> LjL: you see my last?
<etsb> HymnToLife, and your messenger id is :)
<yezariael> i just installed dapper drake, build 20050306. now i wanted to modprobe bcm43xx, but it says module not found? any help appreciated
<HymnToLife> etsb> pm me so I give it to you :)
<HymnToLife> for some reason I can't pm people
<IdleOne> yezariael>  #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<Toma-> yezariael-- #ubuntu+1 plz
<etsb> HymnToLife, i cant pm people either
<tritium> did you register and identify?
<etsb> lol
<yezariael> alright
* bimberi nudges IdleOne for not realising we assume gnome/i386 unless told otherwise :)
<HymnToLife> lmao
<nickrud> LjL: as soon as I saw POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE , my mind went blank
<LjL> nickrud: ahah
<IdleOne> bimberi>  I did say up there that I was using xfce..well implied sorta kinda :) but thanks for trying
<etsb> HymnToLife, got it..i can see your pm
<LjL> nickrud: that's not really firewalling, that's NAT, or at least it should
<HymnToLife> ok :)
<etsb> HymnToLife, but cannot reply
<bimberi> IdleOne: yeah, i did come in late, so that was a little unfair sorry :)
<IdleOne> bimberi>  no worries :)
<LjL> nickrud: you see, that machine has four NICs (yes), eth0 goes to the internet, eth1, 2 and 3 to our computers. those rules simply make it route to them correctly
<nickrud> LjL: exactly, and I have never run more than one machine. I know what I don't know, hopefully
<LuisBG> need package xlibmesa-glu-dev (mentioned in a debian howto install) is ubuntu's libglu-mesa-dev the same?
<etsb> ok
<etsb> cya HymnToLife
<LjL> nickrud: doesn't really matter, you could even ignore those lines i suppose... all i care about is that nothing can be listening on eth0 and accepting connections there
<HymnToLife> bye
<HymnToLife> and good night everyone :)
<LjL> nickrud: inside my local network i can leave anything happening
<bimberi> LuisBG: if you know the file(s) you need you can do a package contents search at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Gabe> Nah, didn't work.  Thanks anyway.  Goodnight.
<Toma-> 
<etsb> can anyone else help me get started then?
<nickrud> LjL: I help people keep one machine safe; I can read those iptables. I don't pretend to understand admin stuff
<luke__> I'm trying to get test out beagle.  I want it to index a certain directory, and put the indexs into another.  I know I need to use beagle-build-index, but how?
<zorba64> LuisBG: doesn't appear to exist : sudo apt-cach search
<LjL> nickrud: ok, but then - by reading those iptables, would you say my machine is refusing anything inbound on eth0? that's what i'd call "safe" =)
<atlaswd> yay I can network thx all for help
<atlaswd> l8tr
<LjL> nickrud: as for the other machines, i can just tell you that they aren't allowed to listen to inbound connections from the internet. i know they can't. i'm a little more doubtful about the server itself
<V4Vendetta> what port does
<nickrud> LjL: if you're in doubt, I am absolutly dam toutly the wrong person to ask, find some one who actually knows
<V4Vendetta> webmin use?
<slew> hi, i got an error from another program: Terminal type `unknown' is not defined. anyone know how to fix it?
<randabis> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> nickrud: ok... i'm not going to sue you for being wrong anyway ;)
<slew> hehe
<nickrud> LjL: find me, then sue me
<randabis> indeed, but the method in said wiki entry does not work for me :p
<charles> which program creates the proc filesysteM?
<as_28> hello
<LjL> nickrud: if we were on IRCNet, i would have taken your nick in no time. funny as hell, when people do that. but i can't :>
<as_28> how do i read form a pendrive in console mode?
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> I'm getting a nasty error in glxinfo and fglrxinfo
<as_28> anyone?
<nickrud> LjL: I've only been on freenet for any real time, I guess it's nice working on an ethical system ;)
<randabis> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<randabis> I had this working with the new kernel before the update...now fglrx no longer works. :/
<randabis> I think the devs forgot to upload a new restricted-modules
<LjL> nickrud: know what, if i didn't have this stupid ISP NAT, i'd just ask somebody i know to portscan me to death. but i can unless someone i know has my ISP too :\
<nickrud> LjL: that's not actually a bad thing, at first blush
<wonder> hey, i am despereately trying to get xmame running on ubuntu but i seem to fail all the time. i tried to install the gxmame package from synaptics wich didn't work. i tried to compile the source myself but failed. is there a place where i could get a precompiled xmame fr ubuntu that would install and work on the current version?
<LjL> nickrud: reduces the possible attackers i suppose... but there are still quite a few attackers, and fewer people who can check
<QMario> How do I undelete a recent file?
<LjL> QMario: you don't, mostly
<QMario> LjL, how would I?
<nickrud> LjL: the isp has taken on the responsibility : name ip's to the isp
<LjL> QMario: try "apt-cache search undel", but i'm afraid all that stuff will only work for ext2, if at all
<QMario> LjL, what do you mean?
<LjL> QMario: your computer is using the ext3 filesystem. ext2 is an older version of it. those undeletion tools won't work on ext3 for all i know
<QMario> So which tool can I use?
<QMario> LjL, how do you know that my computer is an ext2 filesystem?
<LjL> nickrud: hah, once i sent abuse@isp the list of all Samba connections i received during the previous two days... like they care =)
<LjL> QMario: ext3, not ext2. i know because every ubuntu uses ext3 by default
<LjL> QMario: the answer is, as far as i know, *no tool*. no way to recover the files. others might have better advice, but i never heard anything different about this
<nickrud> LjL: try to find your own dabaR on your isp, you need a knowledgable advocate
<Kr4t05> o.o
<LjL> heh
<southern> what does it mean (nmap)?? -> 135/tcp filtered msrpc
<LjL> southern: hmm... that TCP port 135 (assigned to service msrpc) is filtered ;)
<chuckyp> wow wine 56 megs.
<QMario> Is there a way to find out which files were deleted?
<southern> LjL: could you explain me 'filtered'?
<QMario> I can be sure that the system logs it somewhere.
<LjL> southern: i would if i actually knew ;)
<southern> anybody? :D
<QMario> LjL, really?
<LjL> QMario: if you removed them from the shell, it logs that in your .bash_history, inside your home dir
<QMario> I removed from my folder by accident.
<QMario> I was even in a different directory.
<QMario> LjL, so the system doesn't log deleted files?
<LjL> QMario: no, it doesn't
<QMario> Isn't it a "rm " action?
<QMario> LjL, why not?
<r0x0r> Filtered means that a firewall, filter, or other network obstacle is blocking the port so that Nmap cannot tell whether it is open or closed.
<unperson> I'm trying to get packages from the PLF repository but having some trouble.  I added the line, "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free" to my source.list and apt-get updated, but I can't seem to install any of the packages from that repository.
<LjL> QMario: if you actually remove them by typing "rm", that is logged so
<chuckyp> Someone know how to disable bluetooth from attempting to start on boot?
<r0x0r> southern: man nmap
<southern> r0x0r: thanks anyway :P
<DaSkreech> OK
<DaSkreech> If I create a connection to a server
<r0x0r> np
<DaSkreech> how do I get rid of it?
<DaSkreech> From the Places menu?
<logical_mark> Hey guys, I want to install Eclipse to program in java, but I am overwhelmed with all the options in SPM. Some help?
<Fermi> /j #debian
<DaSkreech> .o0(SPM)?
<shiv> what is the equivalent of ipconfig in linux?
<Fermi> /join #debian
<Fermi> Ohh...my god..
<chuckyp> Can someone tell me which version of wine breezy installs wine --version yields a number that isn't correct for wine.
<unperson> shiv: ifconfig
<LjL> QMario: best you can do, i think, is    cat /dev/hda | grep -A 100 -B 100 "some-text-string-that-was-in-your-files" >recovered
<shiv> thanks
<DaSkreech> shiv: ifconfig
<LjL> QMario: you might get some bits and pieces of your files into the "recover" file. you can't really do anything better
<unperson> shiv:  The equivalence probably only goes so far, though.
<QMario> LjL, the files were video files.
<IdleOne> Wine 20050725
<IdleOne>   chuckyp
<QMario> LjL, no hope?
<LjL> QMario: no, i think not
<chuckyp> IdleOne, yeah thats not a proper wine version number.
<IdleOne> chuckyp>  thats what I got ;/
<Celeste> I got a problem with "realplayer"
<QMario> Why doesn't Linux come with an Undo
<QMario> Delete?
<chuckyp> IdleOne, wine versions are around 0.9.7 etc... 0.9.8 is current i believe so what is 20050725?
<nickrud> Celeste: what realplayer problem
<saif> QMario, good question! :) iwas just wondeing about that 20 mins ago!
<LjL> QMario: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chuckyp: They're at 0.9.9 now
<jeff2> QMario, gnome, at least, will move items to the trash by default, allowing you to undelete items
<tonyyarusso> QMario: You could always alias rm to mv to .Trash I suppose; not sure if that would cause problems.
<IdleOne> chuckyp>  beats me but I just installed wine 30 minutes ago
<unperson> QMario: It does.  it's called the trash can.
<Celeste> the site   http://www.real.com/linux/   offers a "bin"  file  to download which produces an error when I try to install it.   It even does not start.  So I got the RPM file and made a DEB file out of it by using the program  "alien"  ... I installed the DEB file with   dpkg -i   and it worked
<etsb> what is the best any easiest way to create a ftp server on xfce with xp's and ubuntu's as clients?
<r0x0r> chuckyp: dpkg -s wine
<Celeste> my question is:
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chuckyp: 20050725 is from the older versioning system... the 0.9.* labelled ones are newer
<Celeste> how do I start realplayer now?
<unperson> QMario: It's not strictly part of the OS, but it's in most desktops.
<bimberi> chuckyp: (preventing bluetooth startup) 'sudo update-rc.d -f bluez-utils remove'
<Celeste> nickrud, thank you for your attention
<fn_> Celeste: type realplay on console
<jeff2> does Ubuntu come with scanner support by default, or do I have to build the scanner kernel module myself?
<nickrud> Celeste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<chuckyp> PuMpErNiCkLe, pooop need to remove it then.  Why are they so far behind on wine?
<Celeste> fn_, that was my very first try...    bash: realplay: command not found
<V4Vendetta> Celeste~ /usr/bin/realplayer ?
<tritium> jeff2: at least some are supported by default
<Celeste> V4Vendetta, /usr/bin/...  is the same as typing  "realplayer"
<Celeste> bash: /usr/bin/realplayer: No such file or directory
<saif> in the forums under each users name there are 5 coffee beans some yellow some brown, what are those? what use are they?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chuckyp: Because wine has moved so far ahead since Breezy was released half a year ago. :)
<fn_> Celeste: try updatedb then locate realplay
<Celeste> nickrud, I'm gonna read that
<jeff2> tritium: it seems the "scanner" module isn't installed (lsmod), do some scanners require it and some not?
<nickrud> Celeste: I wrote it, I hope it works 
<etsb> what is the best any easiest way to create a ftp server on xfce with xp's and ubuntu's as clients?
<tritium> jeff2: not sure
<saif> isnt it realplay?
<r0x0r> etsb: apt-get install vsftpd
<V4Vendetta> etsb~ better off using ssh
<bimberi> ubotu tell jeff2 about scanning
<danielnewbie> does anyone know how I can make the CD player work in Xfce?
<etsb> ?
<Amaranth_> saif: just little things to show what level a user is
<Amaranth_> saif: for instance, mine mean "Developer"
<tritium> etsb: there are several ftp servers, but I'd recommend ssh also
<JonathanKent> hello where i can install this UCvsFolders.o
<saif> so i assume u have all 5 black ones?
<Celeste> nickrud, according to the text I should have done it completly different.... my question to you is:   the Alien-Transformed RPM is installed as DEB right now.   How do I have to remove it?
<saif> Amaranth, i assume u have all black ones?
<Celeste> nickrud, before I do what you wrote I should remove the old package afaik
<V4Vendetta> Celeste~ sudo dpkg -r packagename
<danielnewbie> I'm trying to play a music cd, and it won't go to any track. It reads the disc and has found out the name of the artist and everything, but it won't play
<nickrud> Celeste: V4Vendetta has the right syntax
<fn_> danielnewbie: your sound card work correctly ? test first
<Celeste> Removing realplayer ...
<Celeste> dpkg - warning: while removing realplayer, directory `/usr/local' not empty so not removed.
<JonathanKent> i need the cvs where i can install?
<Celeste>  /usr/local  ... !?
<nickrud> Celeste: not a  problem
<Celeste> okay... *g*
<danielnewbie> no, its not working, but I was hoping to just play out of the jack in the front of the player
<etsb> r0x0r, tritium ,v4vendetta : all i need is to file share from my server to my xp's and ubuntu clients..i dont want anything complicated to set up....
<jetscreamer> Celeste: that is fine, you don't want it removed
<Celeste> sorry I'm kinda newbie
<JonathanKent> ?
<etsb> r0x0r, tritium ,v4vendetta : i have very little computing evperience and knowledge..
<QMario> Thank you everyone!!! ;) I probably wouldn't have watched those movies again anyway!!! ;)
<vb_coder> can somebody please help? i just installed ubuntu and x wont start. here is my xorg.conf and the log from x http://64.238.155.163/
<etsb> btw my server is set up on xfce
<Razor-X> If I want to assign a machine on my LAN a random IPv6 address that remains within the network, what parameters should I follow?
<Celeste> nickrud, V4Vendetta and jetscreamer,  not to forget fn:    I thank you for the free support that you offer here,  its something I see as special and not normal that you all help here
<Celeste> thank you
<shiv_> GAIM close button closes all windows instead of minimizing to panel. How do I set that up?
<nickrud> Celeste: I live for your type of thank you, thank you  ;)
<etsb> what is the best any easiest way to create a ftp server on xfce with xp's and ubuntu's as clients?
<etsb> any suggetions?
<A10n> any security configuration in ubuntu? like levals? ignore ping? like in the old mandrake products?
<Razor-X> shiv_: It's a plugin in gAIM, I believe.
<Celeste> nickrud ;-)
<Razor-X> shiv_: Enable the plugin, and select the type of tray icon you want (KDE, Gnome, whatever your Window Manager is, basically.)
<fn_> etsb : vsftpd is good
<nickrud> Celeste: and,I have some bottom land for sale
<intelikey> <vb_coder that ip is unaccessable from here.
<Celeste> nickrud, on what part of the world?
<nickrud> um, Antarctica?
<Celeste> ;/
<Celeste> sorry... no need for :(
<Celeste> If you'd have something in California .... *g*
<vb_coder> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<nickrud> Celeste: I'm moving back to Cal soon, so maybe you can just buy me a beer
<Amaranth_> nickrud: that IP works from the moon
<Amaranth_> nickrud: Antarctica's connection sucks
<tonyyarusso> Celeste: I might be able to offer you some five-year old deeds to a narrow strip running down the entire coast...
<Celeste> heh nickrud if I get a greencard I will come over there right away
<nickrud> Amaranth_: not if you have *the* connection
<djpowder> Is there any way to add a file type?  File Browser thinks some of my wavpack files (*.wv) are plain text files, and won't open them. >:O
<Amaranth_> djpowder: open with
<Amaranth_> right click them
<djpowder> i'd rather be able to double click them, though :(
<logical_mark> Hey guys, I want to install Eclipse to program in java, but I am overwhelmed with all the options in SPM. Some help?
<r0x0r> !vsftpd
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, r0x0r
<Celeste> nickrud, I still do not get the effect I try to get ....  You know amazon?  Stupid question,  of course you know.   When you browse the albums there,  they offer   *.rmm files ...  I clicked on "OPEN"  in  Opera (the browser)  and  KDE always tries to start it using  kate,  the text editor
<nickrud> Celeste: ok, just buy someone a beer, it'll get around
<Celeste> nickrud, oookay :)
<JonathanKent> Help !!! where i can install de cvs?
<JonathanKent> please
<rukuartic> Looking for CVS in german?
<nickrud> Celeste: I can, with all due respect, say what's Opera? or KDE?
<nickrud> rflol
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Is it possible to invite ubotu into other channels at will, or do you control his movements directly?
<Celeste> nickrud, heh ... gnome? *g*
<Celeste> nickrud, I have KDE installed here because gnome made me so unhappy
<shiv> Razor-X: The plugin is clicked already but it just minimizes to panel on minimize. ON CLOSE BUTTON it just closes
<etsb> can someone help me set up vsftpd?
<A10n> can anyone get help in this channel or what?
<JonathanKent> CVS in german ?
<Celeste> nickrud, gnome gave real translucency to everyone but me
<A10n> etsb, don't bother, they won't answer you
<JonathanKent> Help !!! where i can install de cvs?
<tritium> A10n: you have ot ask a question first
<nickrud> Celeste: to be honest, I first got into gnome around 1.0, and have watched it mature. In a lot of ways, it's limited my horizons, but expanded them in others
<djpowder> lol
<A10n> i did
<rukuartic> Anyone have a quick and easy way of giving a user membership in another group?
<etsb> al0n yes they will
<A10n> a couple of time on different days. never got a response
<edward0> Celeste: hi :)
<Razor-X> shiv: Not sure (it's been quite a while since I've used) but if you dig in the options, maybe you'll find it.
<fn_> etsb: sudo apt-get install vsftpd and edit the vsftpd.conf
<etsb> can someone help me set up vsftpd?
<vb_coder> can somebody please help? i just installed ubuntu and x wont start. here is my xorg.conf and the log from x. i pasted Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf and the output from lspci here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9804
<Razor-X> Sorry, I'm not being much help, heh.
<A10n> here is todays question
<nickrud> rukuartic: sudo adduser <usr> <group>
<edward0> Celeste: no more gDesklets ?
<A10n> any security configuration in ubuntu? like levals? ignore ping? like in the old mandrake products?
<intelikey> A10n or what....   you have but to ask.  and if anyone reads your question that knows the answer you will hear from them.
<Celeste> it it helps that I speak german I can help  ... this  CVS  guy
<mikere> rukuartic: edit /etc/group?
<Celeste> german is my native language
<cyne> how do i get totem to play movies and music?
<etsb> fn_ will you help me set up on a step by step basis?
<Celeste> whoever wanted this german CVS
<vb_coder> intelikey,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9804
<Celeste> edward0, yeah these bad, bad gDesklets
<rukuartic> vb_coder, Using an old computer? Does it have a good graphics card? Does it have A graphics card?
<edward0> Celeste: what was so bad about gnome?
<djpowder> A10n, install firestarter
<tritium> A10n: you can install tools to help you setup a firewall.  I've never used mandrake, so I don't know what you're referring to.
<edward0> or is
<fn_> etsb: vsftpd is easy to set up, install first
<A10n> okay thanks djpowder
<Celeste> I loved them ... 'till they always had a BLACK box in the background when I  brought them to the front using  SHIFT + F12
<Celeste> edward0, the black boxes
<JonathanKent> Where i can download the CVS :(
<JonathanKent> Celeste what?
<etsb> fn_install on my server pc ?
<edward0> Celeste: black boxes?
<vb_coder> rukuartic, the computer is a 333mhz and the video card is pasted at that website. it should be in the output from lspci.
<tritium> JonathanKent: did you even search for cvs packages in synaptic or apt-cache search?
<fn_> etsb: yes. did you said that you need ftp server right ?
<JonathanKent> apt no
<A10n> HP Linux Printing and Imaging System   <- how can i stop things like this from starting up? and other things in  so i don't have to do /etc/init.d/something stop
<JonathanKent> !find cvs
<Celeste> JonathanKent, is this a question of not understanding a german text or how can I help you?  I speak german if it helps
<Celeste> edward0, if you press  SHIFT + F12  you wll see the gDesklets in the front, right?
<tritium> A10n: update-rc.d can be used for that purpose
<JonathanKent> i need cvs for download
<saif> !powernowd
<ubotu> saif: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<edward0> Celeste: not using gDesklets :D
<A10n> okay thanks guys
<rukuartic> vb_coder, Hmm... thats odd...
<slew> hi. im trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MPlayerCVS?highlight=%28CVS%29 but when i try to install the .deb package i get this: Upgrade refused, exiting. whats wrong?
<Celeste> around / behind every  <bad word>  little gDesklets was a black background then
<rukuartic> vb_coder, But you get the login and all that nice stuff?
<tritium> JonathanKent: search for the package you want, and install it.
<DaSkreech> Can I remove a server from the Places menu?
<JonathanKent> for example cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gnuworld login
<A10n> thank thank thanks tahnks guys!
<JonathanKent> !info cvsaccess
<edward0> Celeste: maybe you would like ratpoison -_- apt-cache search ratpoison
<edward0> :D
* nickrud needs to think about ease of use, and update-rc.d
<JonathanKent> !info  adduser-plugin-cvsaccess
<ubotu> adduser-plugin-cvsaccess: (Manage access to CVS repositories via pserver), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.1.2-1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<Celeste> edward0, what is ratpoison?  the name makes me think of  something bad
<nickrud> ratty window manger
<edward0> Celeste: apt-cache search ratpoison :)
<jroes> heya, anyone know how to make a read-only fs accessible by users other than root?
<Razor-X> Ratpoison?!
<Razor-X> Someone other than me uses ratpoison?!
<Razor-X> WOOO! :P.
<vb_coder> rukuartic, a login without graphics
<edward0> Razor-X:  very much so :)
<nickrud> Razor-X: I am disappointed 
<Installer36> Razor what is it
<jroes> I have a filesystem mounted as readonly (I'm not even sure why), and I want to be able to access it without using sudo [it has my music library and stuff on it] 
<Razor-X> nickrud: Are you know? Tsu.
<jrm4_> yo..I'm interested in the ratpoison, don't know how to get started w/it
<Razor-X> Installer36: It's a Window Manager.
<edward0> Razor-X:  you're not in #ratpoison :(
<jeff2> jroes, mount -o uid=1000 (or your user id)
<nickrud> as if you'd care, : )
<jroes> awesome, thanks jeff2
<Razor-X> jrm4_: Start it up. And use ``C-t h'' and read the thing that pops up.
<Razor-X> nickrud: *now.
<Razor-X> Tsu.
<rukuartic> vb_coder, didja try typing "startx"?
<slew> hi. im trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MPlayerCVS?highlight=%28CVS%29 but when i try to install the .deb package i get this: Upgrade refused, exiting. whats wrong?
<Celeste> edward0, I am fine with  kde / icewm now *g*
<Celeste> but thank you for the tip
<jetscreamer> !ait
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jetscreamer
<intelikey> vb_coder under the "generic monitor" section   try searching on http://monitorworld.com for your monitor and put the correct   HorizSync  VertRefresh   then restart x.
<jetscreamer> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nickrud> Razor-X: lol, I figure I have to go do some googling to get it
<edward0> Celeste: :D
<pudland> apache2 help pls, just cant give it to the public
<edward0> Celeste: you might like openbsd, xfce, or fvwm :D
<Razor-X> Celeste: Well, if that overburdened, wrist-taxing window manager floats your boat.... :P.
<Razor-X> edward0: *OpenBox
<edward0> err openbsd/openbox :D
<edward0> both are quite nice though :D
<jrm4_> Actually a question--so, I did the trick to put a terminal (Eterm) in the "background" in gnome--does icewm support something like this? I can't get down with enlightement; it's all weird.
<edward0> <- window manager junkie :\
<vadersolo> greetings
<JonathanKent> !info cvs
<ubotu> cvs: (Concurrent Versions System), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:1.12.9-13ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1407 kB, Installed size: 3016 kB
<JonathanKent> am
<vadersolo> is there a way to do a net-install in ubuntu?
<edward0> Celeste: you have startbar for kde?
<intelikey> vb_coder also see the wiki on ati
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !network-install
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, network-install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<intelikey> vb_coder ^
<jeff2> what is the best way to let my user account write to usbfs, so I can use my scanner without being root? the sane faq has no mention of usbfs (only udev), and I see no mention of usbfs in /etc/fstab
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vadersolo: What ubotu said.
<nickrud> vadersolo: there's not an approved method, but if you know debootstrap, you could probably manage
<jeff2> I used chmod on /proc/bus/usb, but there has to be a better way
<lukey0> does the cd/dvd creator in ubuntu burn .img disk images?
<Coag> would anyone here possibly be able to help me with XGL
<jeff2> lukey0, yes
<Coag> I know the channel for it, but it's permanently dead pretty much
<Coag> been in it for three days now
<rukuartic> hmm... so alright, I changed groups for myself. Now I'm guessing I'd kinda need to login/out to get my groups reset?
<fn_> lukey0: yes
<lukey0> jeff2: i cant seem to get it to recognize the image as burnable
<saif> i am currently doing something that i am sure will need all my cpu, powernowd tells me i have 4 steps (800 - 2000MHz) how can i make use of all my 2000Mhz
<saif> ?
<lukey0> with .iso i can just right click on the file and click burn
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Coag: You should get better help on that in #ubuntu+1 - IIRC, Xgl is Dapper-only.
<jeff2> lukey0, wait, what format is that? just a raw image dump?
<etsb> fn_ yes i need a ftp server for my xp's and ubuntu clients
<aztek> short of recompiling my kernel is there a way to have a piece of hardware load an alternate driver
<A10n> update-rc.d hplip remove
<A10n> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/hplip exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)  is this safe to do? use the force flag?
<lukey0> im not sure exactly
<Coag> My bad :P I thought I clicked that tab
<slew> hi. im trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MPlayerCVS?highlight=%28CVS%29 but when i try to install the .deb package i get this: Upgrade refused, exiting. whats wrong?
<vladuz976> anybody have experience with MSI or asus notebooks and ubnuntu
<nickrud> jeff2: look into /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules
<jeff2> lukey0, you should be able to go to Applications->Sound & Video ->k3b, then file->open
<fn_> etsb: ok. type "sudo apt-get install vsftpd" first to install the daemon
<lukey0> yeah that doesnt seem to work either
<lukey0> its a dvd image
<jeff2> nickrud: no such file exists on my system, and my scanner is on usbfs, not udev (at least, it is nowhere I can see)
<nickrud> jeff2: it used to be simple
<V4Vendetta> does xmms2 have any version out yet?
<jroes> jeff2: should I have mentioned it's an ntfs partition?  I think the regular rules don't apply :x
<lukey0> im going to try changing the extension to iso.. .maybe thatll work haha
<nickrud> ls /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules jeff2 cut and pasted from a terminal
<jeff2> nickrud, yea, I don't know why they added usbfs when udev was working fine
<drcode> hi all
<jeff2> nickrud, ls: /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> Can I remove selections from the Places menu?
<drcode> is there other ver then breezy?
<drcode> I mean update then breezy
<nickrud> jeff2: I'm on dapper, I had a brain freeze
<Amaranth_> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<trae> alright, who here is an "old" geek.... and remembers a TV show from the 70's.  There was a Japanese kid in it.... and his mom and dad were "Goldr" and "Silvr" or something.
<intelikey> cut and paste from a terminal ?????    how do you cut from a terminal ?
<trae> heh
<trae> OT I know.
<JonathanKent> !info cscvs
<ubotu> cscvs: (System for integrating CVS repositories into Arch archives), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 1.0pre25.patch.79-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<drcode> I have problem with exchange evolution
<jeff2> jroes, you can use the mount options to set the uid and umask of all the files on the system. they will be used instead of any ntfs permissions
<nickrud> intelikey: um, drag, and middle click?
<A10n> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/hplip exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)  is this safe to do? use the force flag?
<intelikey> nickrud that doesn't cut.     it copies.
<Amaranth_> nickrud: cut would remove the text from the source
<aztektum> bah
<jroes> jeff2: weird, I changed it to "defaults,users" in fstab, but it still won't let me cd into it
<trae> I remember watching this show in like... 1978 or something.  It was sorta the pre-cursor to transformers or something.  These people would change into rockets....
<nickrud> intelikey: Amaranth_ I do hate pedantics ; )
<nickrud> especially when they ar right
<jeff2> jroes, here is my line from /etc/fstab for my windows ntfs partition: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,uid=1000,fmask=111        0    0
<Amaranth> trae: I wasn't born yet, sorry.
<intelikey> so use proper syntax and you won't notice them nickrud
<trae> Amaranth, heh
<A10n> jeff2, what about it
<trae> Amaranth, I was 10 at the time.
<intelikey> :)
<DJ_tobias> could anybody help me install my geforce fx 5500 video card? having an extremely hard time with it..
<jroes> jeff2: ah, I guess users maybe doesn't work like I thought, or whatever was in defaults took precedence
<nickrud> intelikey: but, context is everything
<jroes> jeff2: thanks
<Amaranth> trae: you're almost as old as my mom :P
<trae> Amaranth, heh
* nickrud groans
<lukey0> jeff2: it worked by changing the extension to .iso... how can i associate .img with the cd/dvd creator?
<Amaranth> jroes: it's 'user'
<jeff2> jroes, yea, users just lets anyone mount/unmount the filesystem
<trae> Amaranth, Your mom I bet can't shred on a snowboard and compile a kernel.
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<trae> Amaranth, :P
<trae> Amaranth, or maybe she can ;)
<JonathanKent> !info cvs-buildpackage
<ubotu> cvs-buildpackage: (A set of Debian package scripts for CVS source trees.), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 5.19 (breezy), Packaged size: 61 kB, Installed size: 196 kB
<Amaranth> trae: she'd probably try to shred a popcorn kernel if i told her that ;)
<nickrud> trae: good backpedal
<trae> hehe
<jroes> oh, I thought that's what uid did too :)
<trae> nickrud, hey, I gotta try ;)
<jeff2> lukey0, right click on the file, properties, open with, change to your cd burner
<lukey0> ok thanks
<fn_> !xmms
<ubotu> I guess xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<senectus> hey for some reason I get just a black screen with no text when I try to do an "ctrl alt f1" (through to f6).. any ideas why Dapper would do this? (I presume it'll be a xorg.conf thing
<nickrud> trae: you never know who's holding the cleavar
<delmar> can someone point me to some info for setting up grub so i can boot my windows partition. thx.
<vadersolo> if I install the lastest ubuntu in "server" mode then I do an apt-get install ubutntu-desktop do I get the same thing as I installed the desktop straight from cd?
<A10n> bah i give up!
<nickrud> delmar: sure, a sec
<delmar> nickrud, cheers
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vadersolo: yeah
<trae> nickrud, nod, she might be all l33T and stuff
<vb_coder> intelikey jetstreamer, x works on the ubuntu live cd. if it will work on the livecd, why wont it work with ubuntu installed to the harddrive?
<vadersolo> PuMpErNiCkLe: thank you ver much
<trae> grrr, where is an old geek when you need one
<intelikey> senectus try booting with vga=normal
<intelikey> vb_coder it will.  did you do what i sujested eariles ?
<etsb> fn_ install it on my server pc?
<Amaranth> trae: they GOSUB'd without RETURN
<nickrud> delmar: assuming you have a normal system, adding http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9805 to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst will boot any windows partition
<trae> heh
<intelikey> reposts for vb_coder ... under the "generic monitor" section   try searching on http://monitorworld.com for your monitor and put the correct   HorizSync  VertRefresh   then restart x.
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> ^^tool to fix those things
<delmar> nickrud, mint. thanks man
<DaSkreech> Can I remove selections from the Places menu?
<fn_> etsb: yes. install it. did you have 3 pcs ? ubuntu, xp and server ?
<senectus> intelikey, ok wil try that now..
<nickrud> delmar: np, I got that one form someone else
<vb_coder> intelikey, im looking up the horizontal and vertical refresh rates right now. i just found out the monitor's model number.
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: some of them
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: which ones?
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: ones I add like Connect to server things
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: they should be on the desktop too
<jroes> haha, one of my problems was that I thought mount -a would remount them all :)
<delmar> nickrud, hrm would that then assume that ... root  (hd0,0) is the winxp pertition? cuz mine is the second partition not the 1st.. so would it be hd0,1 ?
<Amaranth> DaSkreech: right click on them there and choose unmount volume
* jroes now knows you have to umount before you can mount, things don't just remount themselves these days :)
<nickrud> delmar: I'd be amazed that windows was anywhere but on the first partition, but edit to suit
<intelikey> vb_coder also if you wish to use the ati propritary drivers  read the wiki that ubotu is going to point you to.... note that ati is tricky.
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: Ahh
<Amaranth> delmar: yes, (hd0,1) would be second partition on the first HD
<DaSkreech> Amaranth: And if that Hypothesis is wrong :)
<delmar> nickrud, i manually set it up. winxp is on the second partition
<nickrud> delmar: then (hd0,1) it is 
<fn_> delmar: you can use rescue cd, that easier.
<slew> hello. im trying to compile mplayer from the ubuntu wiki, i put this line: ./configure --enable-gui --enable-largefiles --enable-menu --prefix=/usr \
<slew>  --confdir=/etc/mplayer but yet i get this error: MPlayer was compiled WITHOUT GUI support. why???!
<Amaranth> nickrud: 
<Amaranth> slew: unless you still have ubuntu 5.04 you don't need to compile your own mplayer anymore
<nickrud> Amaranth: I do apologize, but I am english only (a failing from my youth)
<etsb> fn_: i have currently  1- xfce (server), 2-ubuntu's (client) 3 (xp's)
<Amaranth> nickrud: babelfish made that for me :P
<delmar> fn_, I am using a rescue CD...
<Amaranth> nickrud: "stop abusing katakana"
<slew> Amaranth, ok, but dont you think the gui should work?
<jroes> thanks guys
<etsb> fn_: i have currently  1- xfce (server), 2-ubuntu's (client) 3-xp's (client)
<nickrud> slew: you probably saw an error earlier, having to do with missing libraries
<delmar> fn_, how is that easuer? i booted.. typed rescue... now im at the prompt.. editing the menu.lst
<delmar> fn_, is there an easier way?
<Amaranth> slew: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<slew> nickrud, probably
<Amaranth> slew: then rerun the ./configure
<nickrud> Amaranth: I am a follower, Seveas, save me
<nickrud> snicker
<Amaranth> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<slew> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<fn_> delmar:yup, i mean the editing menu part.
<Amaranth> delmar: you probably want that second one
<nickrud> slew: try sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer, and try re compiling
<Amaranth> slew: for every deb line in sources.list there should be a matching deb-src line
<etsb> fn_: i have currently  1- xfce (server), 2-ubuntu's (client) 3-xp's (client)
<geek|sauce> anyone know how to change the permissions of a read-only drive (NTFS)?
<Amaranth> geek|sauce: NTFS support is linux is read-only
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Amaranth> no writing
<fn_> etsb: so what is your difficulties to install vsftpd with apt-get install command ?
<slew> nickrud, i got the same error
<JonathanKent> !info cvs2svn
<ubotu> cvs2svn: (Convert a cvs repository to a subversion repository), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 78 kB, Installed size: 352 kB
<intelikey> geek|sauce you want to break the ntfs ?
<slew> Amaranth, there is
<Amaranth> slew: not with ubuntu
<Amaranth> !captive
<ubotu> well, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<slew> Amaranth, a matching source line for the deb. in my sources.list.
<delmar> OK.. I should be clear... I am quite clear on how to recover after a windows install.. what was not mentioned on those wiki's was ... setting up grub to boot windows... nickrud, has provided me with the answer.. Cheers.
<nickrud> slew: that's only the first thing I'd try, but I don't compile mplayer. I have nothing against the ubuntu builds
<geek|sauce> no, i just want to be able to read from the ntfs partitions without logging in as root or having to use sudo nautilus
<Amaranth> slew: oh
<Amaranth> slew: not commented out?
<Amaranth> slew: and you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Amaranth> geek|sauce: that should help
<etsb> fn_ : no difficulties, i am doing as instructed, installing vsftpd on the ps dedicated as server
<slew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9806
<nickrud> delmar: you're welcome, but more importantly, where did the wiki fail you?
<etsb> fn_ : what is the next step after installations
<geek|sauce> it's already mounted...i just need to change the permissions so other users besides root can read from it
<Amaranth> geek|sauce: it needs to be mounted differently
<JustinLynn> geek|sauce: you won't be able to change the permissions on the read only volume just a sec and i'll get the link to the docs
<fn_> etsb: test from your xp, open the browser like ie and type ftp://you.ipaddress.of.ftpserver
<Amaranth> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<delmar> nickrud, I didnt look at it hard enough :P it didnt fail.  user failure :P
<intelikey> slew you have the universe source commented out ?
<etsb> fn_ : what should i see?
<geek|sauce> ok thanks
<fn_> etsb:pop up asking login
<slew> intelikey, Amaranth nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9806
<nickrud> delmar: ok. Was user failure because the wiki was not clear, or, did you fail to read the wiki clearly 
<fn_> etsb:pop up asking you username and password
<JustinLynn> geek|sauce> sorry for the delay, see you already have the information. :)
<etsb> fn_ what username an password should i input?
<intelikey> slew ok i stand corrected.  you have all source  commented out.
<fn_> etsb:the username that registered in your server
<nickrud> slew: I find those sources to be perfect; some may find the # in front of the deb-src lines offensive
<intelikey> not just the universe source.
<Amaranth> slew: remove the #s from the deb-src lines
<geek|sauce> JustinLynn: i do?
<nickrud> rflol
<etsb> fn_ : im confused, you mean the same username and password i use to login into my server pc?
<delmar> nickrud, well.. this here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-b58464119f56a7c962dd4a6ec6c7e71e094fe65e  has what I was looking for... but there is nothing that stood out at me regarding .. "adding your windows partition to the grub menu" ... which is why I overlooked it at the top I guess.
<JustinLynn> geek|sauce> no problem, you'll have to change an entry in fstab, go here for the docs > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<delmar> nickrud, if it had that in the contents at the top.. I wouldn't have been in here askin I would say :P
<fn_> i think it is better if apt-get have ability to find the nearest server or shortest hoop
<geek|sauce> thanks
<nickrud> delmar: supposedly (and in my experience) those lines should have been added to grub's menu.lst automatically, but your particular config may have cause problems
<etsb> fn_ what user / password registered in server are you refering to?
<intelikey> that sure need tinyurl applied to it delmar
<delmar> nickrud, if i was familiar with grub in the first place, i would have gone right to the menu.lst file and seen the examples :P. im very new to ubuntu's way of doing things. been a lilo person for as long as i can remember.
<vb_coder> intelikey,  this might be my monitor specs. what should i put in for HorizSyn? is horizontal frequency the same as horizontal sync? its not a range of numbers with a dash http://monitorworld.com/Monitors/acer/acerview34t.html . from this information it looks like i should put 50-90 in xorg.conf for my VertRefresh
<slew> nickrud, Amaranth do i need to redo the make, make install too?
<Amaranth> slew: yes
<Amaranth> slew: make clean first
<delmar> intelikey, yeah that web link was ugly huh. lol
<slew> or could i just do the build-dep mplayer?
<nickrud> delmar: do a google search for lilo heaven
<delmar> nickrud, oh?
<nickrud> delmar: yeah, that's still me
<slew> Amaranth, sudo make clean or just make clean, then make install?
<nickrud> delmar: I never touched grub till ubuntu, and only because I had to answer questions
<koll2786> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d150-45-3.home.cgocable.net]  by Ubugtu
* koll2786 was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<etsb> fn_ ?
<intelikey> H Freq/ V Freq:       31.5/38/48 Khz / 50-90  <--- HorizSyn  31.5,38,48   &&   VertRefresh  50-90          vb_coder
<JustinLynn> what was that? sudden quit. netsplit?
<nickrud> JustinLynn: no, someone exploiting a flaw getting kicked
<intelikey> not showing any major netsplit here...
<XiCillin> how can you tar -xzvf everything in a directory tar -xzvf *.tar.gz doesn't work
<intelikey> XiCillin     for this in *.tar.gz ;do tar -xzvf $this ;done
<bimberi> JustinLynn: seems some clients (or the server they're connected to) reset the connection when a 'DCC SEND' occurs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@144.139.227.165]  by Ubugtu
* bimberi was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<nickrud> ok, that's overkill
<fn_> so it will run faster maybe
<Amaranth> it's a bug in linksys and netgear routers
<gurpy> how do i changeg my IRC handle with out having to sign off?
<nickrud> nalioth: bimberi got kicked, wrongly
<DJ_tobias> why do i get this error kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill init ???
<JustinLynn> uh oh looks like ubugtu bans people who type D** S**D in the channel
<Amaranth> gurpy: /nick foo
<gurpy> thanx man
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<DJ_tobias> thats what happens when i try to load my new kernel with my geforce fx 5500 plugged in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@144.139.227.165]  by nalioth
<Amaranth> interesting
<XiCillin> thanks intelikey
<Amaranth> this is a test: "DCC SEND"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/amaranth]  by Ubugtu
* Amaranth was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<delmar> nickrud, hrm. is there a command to update anything once the menu.lst has been altered? with lilo u had to re-run lilo after messing with stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/amaranth]  by nalioth
<slew> so whats the exploit?
<nickrud> delmar: no, that's a good part of grub
<nalioth> slew: don't you see it?
<Amaranth> haha
<delmar> nickrud, ok. here goes then
<JustinLynn> slew: just looks like a malformed request will crash some clients
<nalioth> slew: you will not be pardoned, if you use it
<slew> nalioth, ha! im barely able to move files from one place to another..
<cyne> why is libdvdcss2 not available for download in the universe/multiverse repositories?
<Amaranth> another test: "DCC blah blah SEND"
<nickrud> slew: let it go, it's not worht playing with
<nalioth> cyne: legalities
<Amaranth> ok, so Ubugtu isn't completely nuts
<Snake|Sleep> wow you guys got a great bot programmed
<slew> im not gonna play with it. dunno how to even use it. dunno even where it is. or what it is. =] 
<Snake|Sleep> :)
<cyne> nalioth ok , just making sure that my installation wasn't screwed :)
<nalioth> cyne: it is not.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> but Amaranth dcc blah send wont work anyway
<Titanium> anyone knows who to add more links for the source.list?
<nalioth> bimberi: try not to use those words, ok? :)
<delmar> nickrud, hrm. i added the section to the menu.lst rebooted .. and nothing ... however my ubuntu it booting up ok so the update worked.. ill re-check things.
<intelikey> who to add....  hehhe
<bimberi> so ... will i make bash.org :P
<nickrud> does Ubugtu kline people, or does that happen somewhere else
<narg> Titanium: sudo [nano|gedit|kate]  /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> bimberi: you're back.
<nalioth> nickrud: staff k-lines
<MotorCityMadMan> i'm semi-blind and i need help increasing the size of the mouse cursor.
<nickrud> nalioth: k
<bimberi> nickrud: yea, reset my ISP connection to get a different IP
<nickrud> bimberi: you might mention to someone, that typing ddc send is not the end of the world
<nickrud> still here 
<tritium> bimberi: :)
<delmar> nickrud, bah. ok what does update-grub do?
<JustinLynn> bimberi: sorry about getting you kicked from the channel.
<delmar> nickrud :P
<Titanium> i know theres a ubuntu link where i can add more reps for my source.list
<Titanium> anyone knows the link website?
<bimberi> JustinLynn: hehe, np whatsoever :)
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nickrud> delmar: update-grub creates a menu.lst based on your /boot directory (and maybe some windows stuff)
<intelikey> Titanium ^  that ?
<Titanium> YES!
<Metaltron> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Titanium> thank you
<delmar> nickrud, yeah... doesnt work. and it over-writes the menu.lst.
<narg> MotorCityMadMan: Either look for an accessability package, or find a larger mouse-icon set perhaps?
<nickrud> delmar: then, after you've done update-grub, you do sudo grub-install /dev/hda (assuming you want to boot off the first disk)
<nickrud> delmar: we're talking about a normal system here
<geek|sauce> also, how can i change the resolution of the login screen?
<delmar> nickrud, there is nothing normal about computers. they are all evil :P
<nickrud> geek|sauce: by changing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> delmar: no, we are who we are, and they are our children
<nickrud> bwahhahha
<robert__> how do i enable DMA for my dvd drive? i know hdparm but what do i do with it?
<intelikey> there is nothing normal about people for that matter/
<narg> MotorCityMadMan: You also might be interested in the kdeaccessability tools if you run kde.
<nickrud> !tell robert__ about dma
<robert__> i'm running gnome
<nickrud> robert__: check your messages, ubotu has one for you
<geek|sauce> i don't see anything in xorg.conf about default res...only default depth
<robert__> thanks!
<nickrud> geek|sauce: last few lines, 1600 by something or the like, that's what gdm will use
<intelikey> geek|sauce x will by default use the highest rez avalable
<epo> what package is 'cvs' in?
<frank23> cvs
<intelikey> epo apt-cache search cvs
<epo> frank23: ok.
<epo> intelikey: have you try that yourself? it returns many result.
<nickrud> epo: try aptitude search ^cvs
<onkarshinde> lI have managed to create a bluetooth remote configuration file for Sony Ericsson phone. I would like people with SE to try it. The conf is for Totem
<intelikey> epo i have used apt-cache many times.     if you need to filter the results try   | less
<geek|sauce> nickrud: if i change the value under "section 'monitor'" for "ModeLine" to my desired resolution for login screen, will that work?
<intelikey> epo apt-cache search <name> | less
<jaro> anyone here familiar with serial ports? I've device which has serial port on wich RedBoot environment should be accessible. However if i try to connect I only get garbage (cu -l /dev/ttyUSB0 -s 9600). Is there any way how one can determine speed & other stuff automatically?
<cyne> can someone tell me how to get gcc to make exe's ?
<G0SUB> cyne gcc file.c -o file.exe
<intelikey> cross compiling......   yuch
<nickrud> geek|sauce: no, it's the lines after Section"Screen", subsection "display" that controls gdm; DefautDepth there is probably 24de
<etsb> how do i get vsftpd to work?
<slew> nickrud, Amaranth ok, i did apt-get update, ./configure --enable gui..., make clean, make, make install and then dpkg -i mplayer*.deb, then apt-get build-dep, and it STILL gives me Upgrade refused, exiting. should i give up?
<etsb> can anyone help?
<nickrud> slew: I've never run that compile, so I cannot say. I'm satisfied with the mplayer that comes with ubuntu
<etsb> can anyone please help..
<onkarshinde> etsb: mention your problem
<etsb> does my ubuntu server need to be configure?
<intelikey> etsb i can't help you with networking  but i can tell you that setting up an ftp server isn't something you should just stumble through...    read   man vsftpd
<slew> nickrud, yeah, i might as well go back to the default, it was a shot in the dark anyway. =[ thanks for your hints. =] 
<onkarshinde> l have managed to create a bluetooth remote configuration file for Sony Ericsson phone. I would like people with SE to try it. The conf is for Totem
<nickrud> slew: I have wasted many quivers on the dark
<slew> nickrud, it was worth it, for the experiance points, anyway.
<GigaClon> :)
<nickrud> slew: I run this ubuntu thingo, just because it requires *no* compilation for usefulness
<etsb> onkarshinde,  i'm trying to set up an ftp server on my xfce machine. i have 2 ubuntu clients and 3 xp clients
<GigaClon> heee unlike some thingo we know  coughgentoocough
* nickrud happily treads on the heads of those who know
<slew> hehe
<slew> nice
<etsb> i need a step by step guide thru installation of this
<intelikey> my last install of ubuntu was a record for me.  it stayed installed for two weaks before i nuked it......  :)
<onkarshinde> etsb: Like someone mentioned above. vsftpd is very easy to setup. man vsftpd (after you install vsftpd) is sufficient
<nickrud> intelikey: lol
<geek|sauce> ok, got my mounting /permission problems fixed...thanks
<geek|sauce> now, on to the next problem, lol...
<onkarshinde> Anybody having Sony Ericsson phones here?
<geek|sauce> totem won't play mp3's or mpg's or avi's or anything at all really
<mihatsu> i have p900
<etsb> onkarshinde, if i understood it i wouldnt be asking :)
<cyne> how do i avoid: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nickrud> geek|sauce: install totem-xine, and get the w32codecs
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<d33p> just installed ubuntu 5.10, have an ati radeon 9200, which driver installer should I download from ati.com fglrx for xorg org ati_driver_installer?
<bimberi> cyne: install build-essential
<cyne> thanks
<nickrud> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nickrud> d33p: try those links from ubotu above first
<brian_> damn unbuntu is pretty stable,  heh
<brian_> i usually use openbsd, but i wanted to try it for shits and giggles
<d33p> brian_, will I notice a drastic difference between mesa and the ati drivers?
<brian_> i'm impressed
<brian_> i'v got a radeon x700 pro series
<d33p> nickrud, will I notice a drastic difference between mesa and the ati drivers?
<brian_> works lovely
<d33p> brian_, with mesa or ati driver?
<brian_> ati
<brian_>  19:22:17 up 19:29,  3 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.06, 0.05
<brian_> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<abes> hey I have a problem with Motorola wireless adapter
<brian_> :D
<intelikey>  11:17pm  up 2 days,  2:36,  8 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<abes> I plugged it in and two LEDs on the card (Link and Power) are very lightly on and the device is recognized in the Device Manager...
<scto> upgrade from kubuntu breezy to ubuntu dapper gnome only, till now everything works like a charm :-D
<abes> But it doesnt want to work
<brian_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<brian_> /dev/hda1              79G  2.5G   72G   4% /
<brian_> tmpfs                 126M     0  126M   0% /dev/shm
<brian_> tmpfs                 126M   13M  114M  10% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<brian_> /dev/hdc              446M  446M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
* intelikey awaits the kick........
<intelikey> :)
<nickrud> brian_: be warned: this is the most tightly controlled channel you will see, for good reason
<syf> yes be warned
<nalioth> brian_: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin
* bimberi still bears the scars :P
<nickrud> rflol, but brian, if you give good info, you will be forgiven 
<Madpilot> ...maybe :P
<nickrud> bimberi: ddc ................... send ?
<narg> nickrud: Most tightly controlled channel is on irc.modblog.com: autokickbans everyone. :)
<bimberi> nickrud: go on, remove those dots, i dare you
<nickrud> bimberi: no, you were my test case. Thanks
<abes> anyone has any idea about how to enable the wireless network adapter that has been recoginized by the device manager????
<abes> its PCMCIA Motorola card
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nalioth> abes: alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin
<mylo> !ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<abes> nalioth: i doesnt show my wlan adapter
<nalioth> ubotu: tell abes about wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=brainbox@124.106.135.*]  by Madpilot
<grayhane> does a burner need to be installed to be able to clone an image to the hard drive using k3b ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Misterslurpey> hello
<Misterslurpey> i just downloaded this ubuntu
<Misterslurpey> can some one help me
<nalioth> grayhane: nope.
<grayhane> what ya need ?
<narg> grayhane: If your not burning it, no
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: sure, what's your questions?
<Misterslurpey> um
<Misterslurpey> i got i gaim plugin
<Misterslurpey> how do install it
<Misterslurpey> i never used linux b4
<grayhane> narg,  I have it on 2 machines, one ok the one with no burner will not clone the image to hd ? any clues ?
<Nuni> speaking of it, is there a good virtual cd/dvd drive available?
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: and, I've never used gaim 
<Misterslurpey> what?
<Misterslurpey> well
<mylo> Misterslurpey, which plugin ?
<chuckyp> gaim rocks
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: what do you want gaim to do for you?
<Misterslurpey> how do i find the directory to applications
<Misterslurpey> use xfire
<mylo> Nuni, where ? ubuntu ?
<narg> grayhane: What program are you using?
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: I'm gonna hand you off to chuckyp
<abe> hi
<DJ_tobias> how do i get intel_agp to strop from starting at boot ???
<Nuni> yes, something to like load a bin/cue as a real cd rom?
<talios> anyone know anything about the dapper installer failing to copy packages?  I've now got a nicely formatted box with no software :()
<grayhane> k3b to clone some audio CD's to burn later
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, gaim support for xfire isn't very well.  They have a pluggin that development sort of stopped on.
<Misterslurpey> hey
<Misterslurpey> how do you pm some one
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: you could add intel_agp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist , but why?
<frank23> Nuni: there is one that exists. I never used it and I dont remember what it was
<abe> se puede hablar en espaol
<abe> ?
<nickrud> !es
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mylo> Nuni, you could use k3b or gnome-roast afaik
<DJ_tobias> nickrud, it somehow conflits with my pci vid card
<narg> grayhane: If its just an audiocd, do audiocd:/ in konqueror, and rip to flac, and burn later.
<Nuni> I see, thank you
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: ah, built in vs a card in a slot?
<mylo> Nuni, i never use those. i usually use dd to create an iso from disc
<DJ_tobias> nickrud, yes
<Nuni> dd?
<DJ_tobias> know a workaround nickrud ?
<grayhane> that will not copy the toc , and I am not using KDE, I am in Gnome.
<mylo> Nuni, than mount it to a directory
<Spec> Nuni: what're you trying to do?
<mylo> !dd
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mylo
<intelikey> DJ_tobias  man sysvinit      everything that starts at boot time is started either dirrectly or indirrectly via symlinks in /etc/rc?.d/
<Nuni> Load a bin/cue cd image as a real cd rom
<mylo> Nuni, mount -o loop blah.iso /some/dir
<abe> im new in ubuntu :)
<Spec> mylo's correct
<Nuni> I think I tried it, but I dont think it works on bin/cue
<Nuni> or did I do it wrong?
<Spec> oh wait, nevermind, bin/cue
<Spec> hmm
<mylo> bin/cue ?
<Spec> what makes bin/cue files?
<Spec> windows software?
<narg> yea
<varsendagger> bin/cue a cute name for iso?
<Nuni> yes, bin/cue, 2 files one is .bin the iimage another is .cue the track sheet
<mylo> !cue
<ubotu> mylo: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> kinda
<varsendagger> no ?
<narg> there are converters out there
<varsendagger> that is hwat it is
<mylo> no idea
<narg> varsendagger: its a slightly diffrent format
<Spec> well, find a converter :p
<Spec> maybe k3b or gnomebaker will handle it
<varsendagger> narg, yeah
<Nuni> I will try it, but converting to iso is not possible with multiple tracks...
<intelikey> errrr well let me recant on that,  seeing that ubuntu demands the use of initrd  somethings are started from there also .........
<varsendagger> is there anyone using a blender cad orogram?
<Nuni> I know gnomebaker does not handle bin/cue
<Misterslurpey> HELP!!!!
<bur[n] er> w00, I just got a free Geforce2 gts pro card :)
<Nuni> well, it does, but only to burn, not load
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: create a file in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ , called intel_agp, and mention intel_agp inside it
* bur[n] er happily dumps his radeon 7000
<Spec> Nuni: cuetools
<geek|sauce> nickrud: when i try to play a video wmv file, i can hear the sound but instead of seeing the video, all i see is a visualization of the sound
<narg> bur[n] er: nice ;)
<Nuni> thanks again
<G0SUB> Seveas there?
<Spec> Nuni: if gnomebaker can burn it, but not load it, see if it can write to a file as an iso?
<chuckyp> geek|sauce, you need the codecs
<bur[n] er> geek|sauce: got w32codecs?
<chuckyp> !tell geek|sauce about codecs
<Spec> then use the command mylo posted to mount it as a cdrom
<nickrud> geek|sauce: 32codecs
<nickrud> geek|sauce: um, see above 
<Nuni> No, it's not possible to convert to iso, when you have data + music tracks cds
<geek|sauce> got those already
<Spec> oh
<Spec> ah, i see
<Misterslurpey> how do i open gaim-xfire.tar.gz
<chuckyp> geek|sauce, what video card do you have?
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, you have to un tar it.
<G0SUB> Misterslurpey tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<Misterslurpey> and you do that how
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, tar xvzf gaim-xfire.tar.gz  then look in the folder it creates for a README
<Misterslurpey> i have to type that
<intelikey> Misterslurpey in nautilus dubble click the file......... ?
<DJ_tobias> nickrud, is that any different from adding it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist ?
<Misterslurpey> im new to this linux dealy
<Spec> hey, Nuni
<chuckyp> ahh
<scto> Misterslurpey: type that in a console or doubble klick in nautilus
<Spec> Nuni: cdemu.sourceforge.net
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, I can tell you might have problems with gaim and xfire
<Nuni> ahh thnx
<Misterslurpey> wheres nautilus
<bjorn_> can someone help me please, I'm trying install alsa source but I'm getting this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/588354
<dabaR> scto: double klick is in konqueror;)
<geek|sauce> ati radeon
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: effectively, no. You should create it in blacklist.d, leaving hotplug/blacklist unedited.
<DJ_tobias> nickrud, k thanks
<geek|sauce> i forget the model, but it's 32 MB
<scto> dabaR: sorry i switched last night to gnome :-[
<bur[n] er> geek|sauce: lspci tells you...  but quick question about your vid problem... what are you playing hte wmv file with?
<scto> :)
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: it's a long story, but effectively, if you edit an existing file in /etc, the maintainers are forbidden to make any other changes.
<Misterslurpey> nautilus??
<Misterslurpey> where do i open that
<DJ_tobias> nickrud, gotcha
<geek|sauce> bur[n] er:  totem
<intelikey> Misterslurpey look in the menu,  don't just ask.     nautilus is the default file manager for gnome    synaptic is the default package manager for gnome  and gedit is the default editor for gnome.....   look in the menu
<bjorn_> nickrud, would you mind helping me please
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: that's why they give us the blacklist.d to mess around in
<bjorn_> :)
<bur[n] er> geek|sauce: get totem-xine ?
<scto> Misterslurpey if you use ubuntu with gnome its in the menu bar above, places
<Misterslurpey> dest top
<nickrud> bjorn_: questions are welcome, I often have no answer
<scto> or just type nautilus in a console
<DJ_tobias> nickrud, kind of like modprobe.d ?
<geek|sauce> i think so...how can i be sure?
<Misterslurpey> how do i get to console
<Misterslurpey> tilde
<Misterslurpey> `
<bur[n] er> geek|sauce: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<nickrud> DJ_tobias: exactly
<Misterslurpey> ~
<bjorn_> nickrud: I'm trying install alsa source but I'm getting this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/588354
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, here if you wait up I'm going to try to install it now and I'll pastebin the results and what I did.
<geek|sauce> hmmm, looks like i didn'thave it after all
<Misterslurpey> do i go to synaptic
<Misterslurpey> then tar it?
<nickrud> bjorn_: two things --- installing alsa from source on ubuntu is the wrong way to go, and the man u want is crimsun. He's here, several hours a day. watch for him
<intelikey> console access is   [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1-6]     and   [alt] +[f7]    is the tty the gui lives in......
<dabaR> Misterslurpey: synaptic installs pacjkages from repositories that you have set up in /etc/apt/sources.list. it does not do anything with tar files, afaik.
<scto> Misterslurpey do you use ubuntu with gnome or kubuntu with kde?
<Misterslurpey> oh
<Misterslurpey> ubuntu
<bjorn_> nickrud, I had worked with crimsun before through these steps and it worked, but this time it's not :(
<Misterslurpey> i gnome is already installed right?
<nickrud> bjorn_: I really don't know much about sound. I learned a long time ago what sound cards to buy, so I wouldn't have to think about it
<dabaR> Misterslurpey: what? is gnome installed on your system? you would know that...it comes with a standard ubuntu install.
<Misterslurpey> yes it is
<Misterslurpey> i dunt know it says gnome
<Misterslurpey> it is
<Misterslurpey> okee
<Misterslurpey> im sorry im stupid
<scto> Misterslurpey if your install is standart then you've gnoem
<dabaR> That is fine, just lay off the enter.
<scto> ups gnome
<cyanid3> I'm having problems getting php working with apache2
<dabaR> cyanid3: what problems?
* intelikey wonders if there is a wiki-pedia  or some blog  that has  windows to linux translation      i.e.   windows explorer = konqueror (kde)  nautilus (gnome) ..... ?
<Misterslurpey> i extracted the file
<geek|sauce> which file do i need to edit to change default res for login screen?
<Misterslurpey> now what do i do
<oklinux> is ubuntu install ok on sata drive ?
<geek|sauce> i know i already asked but i had to restart and i forgot :)
<frank23> intelikey: there are posts like this in the forums
<cyanid3> Well, I had php4 working, but wanted to upgrade to 5, and in the process it got all messed up.  When i go to a page with the phpinfo function with the extension .php the browser just downloads the file
<bjorn_> nickrud, synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-minimal because I have broken packages, is this a bad thing?
<nickrud> bjorn_: almost certainly
<dabaR> intelikey: !alternative? try that.
<bjorn_> nickrud, what's the solution?
<intelikey> frank23 hehhe really....
<oklinux> is ubuntu install ok on sata drive ?
<dabaR> cyanid3: your module is not loaded.
<cyanid3> yeah
<dabaR> cyanid3: or that was the problem I had.
<nickrud> bjorn_: depends. what's listed as broken?
<dabaR> cyanid3: come to #dabaR
<bjorn_> nickrud, alsa-base and alsa-source and it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal
<intelikey> dabaR aaah why are you addressing me ?
<Misterslurpey> so how do i do this
<frank23> intelikey: I remember seeing one but I don't remember where
<Misterslurpey> :9
<randabis> hmm
<iceman> is there a way to enable read / write ability to a ntfs harddrive, I got it mounted ...
<nickrud> bjorn_: try typing sudo aptitude install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop
<randabis> I think I just figured out why fglrx is not working with the latest dist-upgrade of dapper (amd64)
<dabaR> intelikey: ?
<randabis> apparently the module is compiled against the wrong version of xorg
<Misterslurpey> where do i find the root directory for gaim?
<thrice`> root directory?
<randabis> it is reporting that it is compiled for xorg 6.8.x and not xorg 7.0.0
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, you are trolling
<Misterslurpey> where gaim is installed
<defrysk> afaIam concerned
<intelikey> frank23, hmmm well maybe someone will write an infonode called whereis  that points to that blog    so the newbes can learn how to find a file.....
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> dabaR please quit.
<dabaR> intelikey: google for linux windows programs or something, there is a page I saw at some point, you could update it.
<dabaR> intelikey: what's wrong with you?
<Misterslurpey> extract said.tar.gz plugin into gaim
<greg> hey, would anyone know why azureus isnt creating/accepting any connections on a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<Misterslurpey> all i want is to use xfire :(
<iceman> how can i enable read/ write access to a NTFS harddrive. already mounted ... and can read... but no write ability ?
<intelikey> dabaR nothing...   i know all about alternatives  /etc/alternatives    and the symlinks in there.    i never asked anything about any of that.   you are posting to the wrong guy   :)
<nickrud> iceman: no, you do not want write from linux, it is broken
<Misterslurpey> i give up ill try again later...
<aboyousif> hi, how can i install ttf fonts ?
<Misterslurpey> i still have to find ventrilo
<iceman> nickrun not possable ... ok ... dang it ... well can at least read ...
<Misterslurpey> for linux
<Madpilot> !tell aboyousif about fonts
<iceman> opps nickrud ... :( sorry
<whyami> My wireless seems a bit buggy and I'm wondering if there could be an IRQ conflict. How might I check this?
<bjorn_> nickrud, after I removed the broken packages I entered your suggestion and it said everything is okay, will ubuntu die if I reboot? :(
<dabaR> intelikey: well, you asked about a page with alternatives on "linux" for windows programs. there is a page on that that I saw at some point, maybe it is linked on the alternatives page.
<nickrud> iceman: yeah, it does suck, but microsoft is the quintessential proprietary company
<Misterslurpey> how do i pm some one ?
<iceman> nickrud yep .. sucks... but at least i can read... move and save in linux ... mainly text dockuments ...
<Misterslurpey> !help
<bjorn_> I'm going to reboot and take my chances
<nickrud> bjorn_: not very likely, if you can do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude && upgrade , and nothing says it's broken
<Madpilot> dabaR & intelikey - check the Ubuntu wiki, there's at least one page with 'what Windows users want' info
<intelikey> dabar i did not.   i asked if there was a wiki-pedia that translated windows apps   to linux apps so newbes could learn how to find a file and open it.....   thinking about writing an infonode to point them to that.....
<nickrud> ah, he went away, without seeing my broken commands. woot
<pilgrim> I want to see what is happening when I got to a http link. How it's redirecting me and such. How do I do this
<dabaR> Madpilot: and I linked him to it...
<Misterslurpey> excuse me
<intelikey> k Madpilot   ty.
<Misterslurpey> how do i pm you madpilot
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, please don't - ask questions here in the channel, you'll get more information
<Nuni> big surprise, i was too dumb to compile cdemu
<Misterslurpey> well ppl wont help me, im too stupid
<abe> happy happy
<Misterslurpey> i am a genious with windows
<Misterslurpey> but linux :(
<delmar> bah. ffs. If I install a new kernel, it blows my menu.lst and grub no longer has a windows boot option.
<iceman> Misterslurpey patients is a big key and you will always get help... but many many people ...
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, Linux != Windows :P
<delmar> doesn't it detect I have a windows boot install and add it or what?
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: a different mind set: everything that matters in linux is text files
<Misterslurpey> i dont think so, it all darnfangles and lol gigs
<randabis> hmm
<iceman> Misterslurpey secret to linux ... unlearn windows ....
<randabis> the devs apparently broke fglrx
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: most of what matters is in /etc . look that directory over
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, http://help.ubuntu.com/
<Razor-X> Misterslurpey: Heh, it's just experience you build up over time.
<varsendagger> how can you be a genious with windows
<Misterslurpey> well if had a plugin and i need to move it into where an app is installed how would i do that
<Razor-X> I used to be pretty good with Windows, but now it's like using fudge.
<Madpilot> randabis, if you're running Dapper, expect breakage
<scto> Misterslurpey why not try the ubuntu guide?
<Madpilot> !tell scto about ubuntuguide
<Misterslurpey> it doesnt tell what im trying to do
<geek|sauce> what is a good bittorrent client for ubuntu?  the built in one sucks
<JustinLynn> randabis> thanks for the heads up i'll wait until it's fixed before I apt-get upgrade again :)
<varsendagger> ------   a bit of irony  ----- the only reason i wanted to learn about linux was so that i could put a mod chip in my xbox and put linux on it
<nickrud> Misterslurpey: remember how long it took to get good in windows? give yourself some slack
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, explain here, as clearly as you can, what you're trying to do - then see if anyone can help
<iceman> Misterslurpey i am a wiz at windows .. and every time i pop in to #ubuntu on a linux system i can always find answers ... and help .. but it always takes time ...
<defrysk> scto, ubuntuguide ? go wash your mouth!
<scto> thx madpilot :-[
<Misterslurpey> ok
<JustinLynn> varsendagger> :)
<delmar> iceman, u gotta gree tho.. there is far more do-it-your-self in linux that with windows where most stuff is taken care of. you sink alot more time into getting things working right with linux that you will with a windows system.
<varsendagger> Misterslurpey, this chatroom and the ubuntu community is unparallel to anycustomer support in the world
<urodelo> sdjjef
<Misterslurpey> i went to a website that said Xfire Plugin for Gaim, i went to the download link, download the file, i got this, gaim-xfire.tar-1.gz now how do i install it into gaim?
<Misterslurpey> is that clear enough?
<delmar> in my opinion the total cost of ownership of a windows workstation can be alot lower unless you have your head up linux's arse every other day and have a good idea about everything.. otherwise.. you need to do a hell of alot of reading, or typing in here.
<urodelo> quiubo
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, that plugin isn't available thru the Ubuntu repos? (I don't use gaim)
<randabis> Madpilot, I understand that...just wondering if there's anything I can do to work around it for now...I've identified what appears to be the problem
<iceman> I have used red hat 6.2 redhat 7, mandrake 7, 8, 9.2 ... Suse 8, suse 9, and who knows how many more distrobutions, and now i stick with Ubuntu ...
<Madpilot> urodelo, stop that, thanks
<nickrud> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Misterslurpey> :o
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, stop tryiing to install non-ubuntu packages, just try to work with linux first
<randabis> apparently the module is compiled against the wrong version of xorg
<randabis> it is reporting that it is compiled for xorg 6.8.x and not xorg 7.0.0
<Misterslurpey> i need xfire though
<Misterslurpey> :(
<nickrud> Madpilot: did I miss something?
<iceman> delmar yea learing the commands is a little hard, i have a old history of DOS, so this is relearn ..
<bimberi> Misterslurpey: are there any instructions on the site?
<Nuni> Could someone tell me what this means in relation to compiling an app; you need the source of your current running kernel.
<Misterslurpey> nope
<Nuni> /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/include needs to point at it.
<Misterslurpey> i show you it
<Madpilot> randabis, have you tried #ubuntu+1 for Dapper problems?
<JustinLynn> TCO... agh.. talk about attempting to put a subjective quality into a concrete number.. it's different for everyone... use what your comfortable with. :)
<randabis> Madpilot, did not know such channel existed...will go there now thanks
<nickrud> TCO -- my time is worthless, so there is no cost --- no, there's something wrong with that
<Misterslurpey> http://www.fryx.ch/xfire/
<Misterslurpey> thats where i got it from
<delmar> iceman, yep. i started with linux in 1995, and still have the old System5Release4 books I used to learn Unix/Solaris... most of that knowledge transfered well.. I was Dos from about 1987.
<delmar> iceman, and as for the linux commands.. I still know jack all :P
<Nuni> or better yet, could someone just compile a .deb out of it and share it ;)
<JustinLynn> much of that becomes second nature with experience, I still try to use ls on windows machines when i'm forced to work on them :)
<Misterslurpey> do i need WINE to install Steam as well?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell randabis about irc
<iceman> delmar i started on apples, then when macs got greedy and programming became pay to do for mac, i made the move to the PC ... then started looking at os's and found linux ... successfuly installed redhat 6.2 on my first try ...
<JustinLynn> Misterslurpey> check out http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554
<varsendagger> sucessfully installed ubuntu on my seventh try
<iceman> delmar still use windows some, printing .. gaming .. but over all linux runs more and more on my pc ..
<randabis> I've been using irc for years...thanks :)
<geek|sauce> i need a BT client that will allow me to disable DHT
<varsendagger> i got redhat on my first
<MotorCityMadMan> can i alter the index.theme file to increase the size of the mouse cursor ?
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, yes you need wine to install steam
<dabaR> randabis: if you read that, you will learn why I sent you it.
<nickrud> suse 6.3 for me. Never looked back (also shook suse off as soon as possible)
<dabaR> the socond link in particular.
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, the problem being you need a newer version of wine than ubuntu provides.  if you follow the www.linux-gamers.net walkthrough for steam youshould be good.
<Misterslurpey> ty
<delmar> iceman, yep. the good old apple II E.  I even had my hands on one of the first few apple lisa's. but when I was a kid.. before my atari days.. I was on a TRS-80 :). man those were the days.. waiting for the damn tape to load. :)
<syf> soon as world of warcraft runs under linux it will be on my comp 24/7
<randabis> dabaR, will take a look
<iceman> I can get ubunt in one try ... but have growen familure on how to find a lot of what i need, but still get lost trying to fine exactly what i need, so I generaly as in Channel
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, they have you add apt sources to sources.list so you can download the latest version of wine.
<JustinLynn> Misterslurpy>np
<dabaR> syf: ? it runs already, afaik.
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, and i'm still messing with this gfire thing having issues with it.
<nickrud> delmar: I have to ask which atari?
<iceman> delmar yea had a atari 400, cartridge dos ... tape drive ... SLOW ...
<mikere> Atari 800XL - 6502 assembly ftw!
<syf> dabaR, it does ey? hm
<dabaR> syf: ya, google a little
<nickrud> ah, yes, the 800. what a keyboard.
<syf> thanks i will
<randabis> dabaR, ah, thanks
<iceman> delmar ever peeked at the OS menuet ?
<dabaR> randabis: I am not that random as I seem.
<delmar> nickrud, think the first atari we had was a 400 with cartridge... then had a 700se.. 800xl, 1040st.. and so on.
<lampshade> what's the command for ubotu to tell me about firefox, I thought it was !firefox1.5
<delmar> iceman, dont think so.
<iceman> Menuet pure assemble based operating System ...
<etsb> can anyone guide me in the installation and setting up  vsftpd ?
<delmar> iceman, hell of a long time ago really
<Misterslurpey> so what is the limit of ubuntu than other linux os?
<dabaR> lampshade: /msg ubotu ff1.5
<iceman> delmar 20 years ... those atari's
<nickrud> delmar: I had the 800, then 800xl then graduated to pc's, but the 800 introduced me to the concept of published source.
<delmar> iceman, damn. we are old :P
<lampshade> oh it is ff, k thanks
<chuckyp> Okay how do I find the path to gaim?
<Nuni> how do I install the kernel source for ubuntu? that is which is the package? sorry for these simple questions
<Madpilot> MotorCityMadMan, changing cursor themes is fairly simple: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_INSTALL_CURSOR_THEMES_ON_UBUNTU.2FGNOME
<iceman> delmar spek for yourself i am still 16 ... i refuse to grow up ... lol
<Misterslurpey> see he has the sam problem
<defrysk> Nuni, i believe its linux-source
<chuckyp> Nuni, just install build-essential installs kernel headers
<delmar> iceman, ah. in that case it's my 21st birthday next may :P
<etsb> can anyone guide me in the installation and setting up  vsftpd ?
<Nuni> danke
<chuckyp> Anyone know how I can find the path to a specific app?
<iceman> delmar 38 here turn 39 myay 2nd ...
<Chousuke> chuckyp: which appname
<nickrud> chuckyp: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<iceman> delmar i do miss loki software ... dang them
<chuckyp> Chousuke, gaim
<mahangu> how can i watch .flv files?
<mikere> chuckyp, which or locate
<chuckyp> Chousuke, I need the path to it to compile a plugin for it.
<iceman> all the linux games
<Chousuke> chuckyp: no, I meant: "which <appname>"
<MotorCityMadMan> Madpilot: thank you , having a look now
<dabaR> etsb: you just install it. do you know how to install things?
<Chousuke> chuckyp: ;P
<Chousuke> try "which gaim"
<chuckyp> Chousuke, ty
<nickrud> chuckyp: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim, then try compiling it
<geek|sauce> what is the equivalent linux command for 'ipconfig'?
<nickrud> ipconfig ?
<Chousuke> geek|sauce: hmm. ifconfig?
<dabaR> ifconfig
<nickrud> on that, I'll call it a night
<etsb> dabaR, im using a xfce machine as a server with ubuntu's and xp's as clients..do i need to set up the xfce server before i create a ftp server?
<dabaR> geek|sauce: ipconfig is a windows equivalent for ifconfig
<etsb> dabaR, set up or configure?
<geek|sauce> ok thanks guys
<cappicard> hmm....  xorg doesn't seem to like my ADI Monitor.
<dabaR> etsb: for what? file transfer? no, just install... http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<cappicard> it immediately goes into standby
<dabaR> etsb: although, synaptic is maybe not installed? sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<dabaR> cappicard: how about in a console?
<cappicard> and yet my MAG works fine... (kicker is that I cannot find any monitor specs anywhere
<cappicard> the console works fine
<cappicard> I get cloned displays
<cappicard> no monitor specs on google for the ADI
<cappicard> the ADI says 1024x768 on the console according to its OSD
<dabaR> try some numbers...
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<DJ_tobias> how do i test to see if my new video card is working ?
<dabaR> you view
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, do you mean 3d accel, or 'working at all'?
<etsb> dabaR,  thats it?
<DJ_tobias> 3d accel
<dabaR> etsb: yuppy
<DJ_tobias> maddler,
<DJ_tobias> oops
<DJ_tobias> Madpilot,
<defrysk> DJ_tobias, just run tuxracer
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, ati or nvidia?
<mahangu> flv anyone? how can i open that file?
<dabaR> mahangu: google
<DJ_tobias> Madpilot, nvidia
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, hmm, not sure - I run ATI here - check the nvidia wiki page?
<jc2> Good eve. Got a question. What is the recommended solution to create a bootcd of my existing ubuntu configuration?
<defrysk> glxinfo |grep render
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, I don't know I can't get gfire working.
<chuckyp> Misterslurpey, I give
<defrysk> DJ_tobias, glxinfo |grep render
<dabaR> mahangu: xine? there is a flv in find flv with ubotu.
<Madpilot> defrysk, does the glxinfo stuff work for nvidia cards too? I wasn't sure
<etsb> dabaR,  i've installed it, what next?
<cappicard> hm... xorg is reporting this: fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 125 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 69 kHz
<jc2> I'm currently trying bootcdwrite, but I wonder if it's going to have a hard time with the software raid1 and raid5  setup in the system.
<defrysk> Madpilot, it does :)
<dabaR> jc2: no standard solution. check out the book called knoppix hacks from oreilly
<DJ_tobias> direct rendering: Yes
<DJ_tobias> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5500/PCI/SSE2
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, that looks like you've got 3d accel, then
<defrysk> DJ_tobias, stop pasting and yes yours is working
<Tarster> ok guys
<Madpilot> DJ_tobias, try ppracer or scorched3d - they both need 3d accel
<dabaR> etsb: next connect to it. go into ubuntu, and use the places menu to connect to your server using ssh as the protocol and your xfce boxes IP address as the host, and your user name. GO try before you ask more questions
<Tarster> got a question for u guys
<Madpilot> !ask
<ubuntu_> ewww
<ubuntu_> i use gnome
<dabaR> ask already:)
<DJ_tobias> hmm, my game doesnt look like it is any better
<Tarster> i need to install nvidia drivers for a geforce 5500
<dabaR> ubuntu_: no, gnome uses you.
<ubuntu_> iwant a kde os
<ubuntu_> not really
<clever`> clever@laptop:/var/www/bots/main$ php -q test.php
<clever`> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/bots/main/mysql.inc.php on line 2
<dabaR> Tarster: ask DJ_tobias .
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, ewww
<clever`> how do i fix that?
<Madpilot> :P
<redblade> one know of a helpful website for LAMP Servers?
<dabaR> Madpilot: lol
<redblade> As in set up?
<Misterslurpey> how do i get to console editor?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell redblade about lamp
<Madpilot> !tell redblade about lamp
<clever`> forgot i had this connection
<defrysk> someone here likes kde ?
<G0SUB> Misterslurpey nano
<ubuntu_> only one sto use are kde and gnome mngr's
<defrysk> ewwww
<ubuntu_> i does
<Misterslurpey> ??
<redblade> THankyou
<G0SUB> Misterslurpey nano is a console based editor
<DJ_tobias> Tarster, ouch..
<dabaR> clever`: what? is that the error ? did you figure it out?
<ubuntu_> kde is very robust
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, to get kde, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> ubuntu_, sudo apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop to get your KDE :)
<clever`> i didnt fix it yet
<Tarster> ouch what?
<Misterslurpey> lemme guess i have to get NANo?
<ubuntu_> no crap
<clever`> it took me 5 hours just to get mysql and php working in apache
<ubuntu_> i use gnome on ubuntu
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, nano is installed by default - what do you need to edit?
<dabaR> Misterslurpey: just type it in a terminal already:)
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, nano is installed by default
<intelikey> Misterslurpey nano  or  pico  or  vi / vim   all installed by default.
<Misterslurpey> how do i get to it
<ubuntu_> but i love kde on knoppix
<Misterslurpey> :o
<Misterslurpey> god
<Misterslurpey> ;(
<dabaR> clever`: well, what, that is the error? did you set up mysql to accept connections? there is a #mysql
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, for now used gedit instead of nano , its easyer to use
<Misterslurpey> ...wheres that
<clever`> im able to get mysql fine
<ubuntu_> knoppix is the most elegant of the live distro's
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, what are you trying to do, exactly?] 
<clever`> when accessing the php script thru apache
<Misterslurpey> install wine
<clever`> but from the cli it doesnt work
<Misterslurpey> i have the instructions
<Misterslurpey> it said use nano
<dabaR> ubuntu_: ubuntu live is the most similar live distro to ubuntu
<Misterslurpey> or "console editor"
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, got the URL you're using?
<cappicard> just use any text editor
<Misterslurpey> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Madpilot> !tell Misterslurpey about enter
<ubuntu_> no
<jeeves_> all:  any one experianced with setting up a NVIDA driver?  I updated it from their web site, and now I can't get the max res of my LCD (allthough it worked before the upgrade)
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntu_> you get both on the dvd so whats the pount?
<jc2> Thank you dabaR "no standard solution. check out the book called knoppix hacks from oreilly" I'll investigate further.
<Misterslurpey> ?
<ubuntu_> whats the status bar on xchat for?
<Misterslurpey> what do i do?
<eletido> type sudo apt-get install wine in the terminal
<Misterslurpey> how do i do that excatly
<jeeves_> eletido:  do you know anything about NVIDA drivers?
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, start Synaptic, and follow the 1st & 2nd sections of that page - you don't need to use any text editor that way
<Misterslurpey> i did
<eletido> jeeves_, cant say that i do.
<Misterslurpey> i just need to know where the terminal thing he said is
<Misterslurpey> wait
<dabaR> jeeves_: well, there is always fixres
<jeeves_> eletido:  who in here is good with them?  I've got to get this res isue fixed.
<dabaR> ubotu: tell jeeves_ about fixres
<Misterslurpey> if i did the synaptic i dont need to do the  bottom?
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, applications->accessories->terminal - but you don't need it for that
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, no
<jeeves_> dabar:  what?
<Misterslurpey> i am done?
<eletido> jeeves_, i wouldnt know. i havent been in this channel for more than 2 times in my life.
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, and please read the msg the bot sent you - don't use ENTER as punctuation - thanks
<jeeves_> eletido:  its ok.  after I reinstalled the OS, I can't get back onto the server I was orignaly on.
<Misterslurpey> im sorry, i can help it.
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, did you read http://help.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Misterslurpey> im sorry, i cant help it.
<dabaR> eletido: use aptitude on the command line; aptitude search package, sudo aptitude install package, remove package...
<Misterslurpey> yes, its all buzzes and clicks
<Misterslurpey> i am a visual learner, i have to see some one do it b4 i can learn it. and reading dont help me.
<jeeves_> dabar:  its not a question of no knowing where the res settings are, the res I want isn't listed.
<defrysk> Misterslurpey, learn how to read
<ubuntu_> whats the brown status bar for?
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, if you've done the first section of that guide, hit the Reload button in Synaptic and search for wine - it should grab the newest stuff from the winehq repository
<dabaR> jeeves_: go read the wiki page already...it shows what needs to be done.
<MotorCityMadMan> Madpilot: thank you very much/you are a God send to me/
<eletido> dabaR, i think you got me screwed up with someone else. i wasnt asking any questions
<jeeves_> dabar:  thanks again, but the attude isn't needed.
<dabaR> eletido: you use apt-get, so I told you to use aptitude.
<Misterslurpey> so just asking do i have to check all the wine files?
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, look at the version numbers, get the latest one, I guess
<Misterslurpey> i have it, do i just mark wineinstall
<etsb> why cant i install wdm?
<etsb> why cant i install wdm?
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, there's probably more tutorials on that winehq site - I've never actually installed wine myself (no need)
<Misterslurpey> so when i mark the file i click accept and it whould work
<Madpilot> Misterslurpey, yes
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ubuntu_> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<dabaR> etsb: as in it is not in your repos when you try?
<Nuni> well after installing the kernel source, nothing seems to work ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build says ls: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory ... any ideas?
<etsb> dabaR, YES..
<eletido> !aptitude
<dabaR> Misterslurpey: you can also read http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<Madpilot> !info wdm
<dabaR> etsb: you too^
<ubotu> wdm: (WINGs Display Manager - an xdm replacement with a WindowMaker look), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.28-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 389 kB, Installed size: 1236 kB
<Madpilot> etsb, you probably need to enable Universe/Multiverse repos
<eletido> dabaR, you think aptitude is better?
<etsb> Madpilot, how do i do that?
<Madpilot> !tell etsb about universe
<dabaR> etsb: read the page above...
<dabaR> the one I told the other person to read, then said you too
<Tarster> DJ sry im not registered
<dabaR> eletido: no, I think it has different functionality. It is better to use for normal installation tasks.
<eletido> dabaR, apt-get install aptitude?
<intelikey> muni not in /lib/modules  unless you build a new kernel.....   use find     or look in /usr/src
<etsb> dabaR,  i did a server install
<dabaR> eletido: it is installed. since debian 2.2:-/?
<Nuni> intelikey: can't find anything there either
<eletido> dabaR, ah. thanks. didnt know that
<dabaR> etsb: what editor do you use?
<etsb> dabaR, and i tried to udo apt-get install wdm x-window-system-core xfce4 mozilla-firefox synaptic
<bintut> hello all..
<bintut> how can i download and install acroread?
<defrysk> !acroread
<ubotu> defrysk: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<defrysk> !acrobat
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defrysk
<intelikey> muni dpkg -lf <package name>   and watch where it put the source
<dabaR> it is in multiverse, defrysk probably. use info
<defrysk> bintut, tried evince ?
<bintut> defrysk: not yet.
<dabaR> etsb: what editor?
<ubuntu_> why no quicktime in ubuntu?
<etsb> dabaR,  everything else went ok but wdm retuned as E: couldnt find package wdm
<bintut> any acpi guru here?
<defrysk> bintut, you might like it (better)
<ubuntu_> apple need sto fix that
<etsb> dabaR,  i dont know..all i get is  a command line
<dabaR> etsb: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list". Uncomment the line about universe.
<ubuntu_> brb
<bintut> defrysk: really? i'll check..  :)
<dabaR> uncomment means remove the # from the beginning.
<eletido> !aptitude
<etsb> i dont think i have nano
<KenzoIX> hi guys
<dabaR> etsb: I think you do. did you try?
<Nuni> intelikey: the package is build-essential and it says "conflicting actions", did I install the right package for the kernel source?
<Misterslurpey> ok how do i find wine now
<KenzoIX> how can I change the screen resolution at login screen?
<ubuntu_> can i get quicktime for ubuntu?
<defrysk> bintut, otherwise enable muliterse and sudo apt-get install acroread
<ubuntu_> its not listed
<dabaR> ubuntu_: /msg ubotu restricted
<intelikey> nuni build essential is not repete NOT kernel source.
<ubuntu_> only qt is but its not really video
<defrysk> mulitverse*
<KenzoIX> it's 1280*1024 now....but at only 60Hz
<Nuni> please tell me which is the kernel source package?
<defrysk> geez I am in typo heaven
<KenzoIX> I want change it to 1024*768@85Hz
<dabaR> ubuntu_: go ahead, send that as the message to the channel, then read what ubotu tells you about it, and follow his link.
<intelikey> Nuni try apt-cache search linux | less
<ubuntu_> i want the apple install
<dabaR> ubuntu_: good luck
<defrysk> KenzoIX, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KenzoIX> thx....i'll give it a try
<defrysk> KenzoIX, run the defaults exept for monitor resolution
<defrysk> KenzoIX, set that to your personal prefs
<ubuntu_> i'llo wiat till apple doe sit
<DoTheRodeo> what do you do after you edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<DoTheRodeo> so you can install universe
<benplaut> ubuntu_: the chances are, they never will
<bintut> defrysk: i pmsg you the lines i have in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_> why not?
<benplaut> not enough of a market share to make it worthwhile
<intelikey> Nuni you will have to have the build-essential installed to be able to build a new kernel  but the kernel source is linux<*release*>.deb
<dabaR> DoTheRodeo: remove the # from the beginning of the lines that say universe at the end.
<benplaut> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dabaR> DoTheRodeo: while you are at it, add "multiverse" to the end of the said lines.
<Nuni> I need to "make" a compile of an app, not the kernel
<benplaut> DoTheRodeo: read what ubotu just said
<benplaut> the wiki link
<ubuntu_> i bet apple will do it
<intelikey> then you are probably looking for kernel headers Nuni
<ubuntu_> i don't see why not
<dabaR> ubuntu_: all right.
<redblade> Hi
<DoTheRodeo> do you have to rehash/restart anyting after you edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<intelikey> Nuni try apt-cache search headers | less
<benplaut> ubuntu_: what's a good reason for them to do it?
<benplaut> they don't have any good incentive...
<ubuntu_> larger  user base
<ubuntu_>  i almost had both itunes nad quicktime working on knoppix
<redblade> When I did this -  sudo apt-get install mysql-server  - It asked me a mail name
<intelikey> DoTheRodeo apt-get update
<ubuntu_> ipod sales should do it
<redblade> and i typed RedBlade
<benplaut> ubuntu_: larger by a very small percent
<redblade> is that okay?
<intelikey> DoTheRodeo sudo that of course...
<benplaut> most of us are happy with open source media players, using proprietary codecs
<ubuntu_> i don't agree linux would be great for itunes /ipod
<ubuntu_> apple is open source
<DoTheRodeo> i know
<dabaR> ubuntu_: go to #ubuntu-offtopic, please. Sorry, this is the ubuntu support channel.
<DoTheRodeo> nice, i can now download universe
<intelikey> some of us could hardly care less about itunes.   ;/
<dabaR> DoTheRodeo: good work. Tell me afterwards whether there is life on mars.
<ubuntu_> ok
<DoTheRodeo> ok, i just install xine-ui but how come its not on the menu?
<etsb> dabaR,  where do i look for the ftp server again?
<DoTheRodeo> installed*
<etsb> dabaR,  on ubuntu machine
<ubuntu_> if you read my replies u would you know i was very much on topic
<ubuntu_> asking about quicktime videi in ubuntu
<dabaR> etsb: next connect to it. go into ubuntu, and use the places menu to connect to your server using ssh as the protocol and your xfce boxes IP address as the host, and your user name.
<benplaut> ubuntu_: just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dabaR> ubuntu_: I answered that a long time ago
<dabaR> ubotu: tell ubuntu_ about restricted
<Misterslurpey> plz tell me how to enter console
<GTroy> what's the command to find the version of an app?
<ubuntu_> won't work
<dabaR> Misterslurpey: a console? ctrl-alt-f3
<etsb> dabaR,  places menu does not show ssh
<Nuni> ah well I give up, for now
<dabaR> etsb: nono, use the places menu to connect to server...
<etsb> dabaR,  Places>Network Server ?
<etsb> dabaR,  Places>Connect To Server ?
<dabaR> etsb: send this as a message to the channel: "/exec -o cat /etc/issue"
<Misterslurpey> well is there a mini window type console cuz i have to paste the command
<dabaR> etsb: connect to server, ya...
<dabaR> etsb: try then ask
<etsb> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<GTroy> how do I find what version xmms is?
<dabaR> xmms --version
<etsb> dabaR, servise typr : ssh?
<GTroy> thank you dabaR
<dabaR> etsb: I said that already.
<dabaR> GTroy: $20
<etsb> dabaR,  ok..server : ip of that server?
<GTroy> how bout moral support?
<aztek> good luck
<etsb> dabaR,  server : (enter ip of the server?)
<dabaR> etsb: I said all that in one message.
<KenzoIX> hey....when I run sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<etsb> dabaR,  im sorry..
<ubuntu_> need help with xchat
<KenzoIX> I get this
<dabaR> etsb: next connect to it. go into ubuntu, and use the places menu to connect to your server using ssh as the protocol and your xfce boxes IP address as the host, and your user name.
<ubuntu_> kde is better
<dabaR> etsb: no need to be sorry.
<KenzoIX> dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<KenzoIX> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<KenzoIX> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<KenzoIX> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<KenzoIX> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<KenzoIX> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<KenzoIX> Type dpkg --licence for copyright licence and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<KenzoIX> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<etsb> dabaR: the username to input is the same as?
<etsb> dabaR: the username to input is the same as which username?
<dabaR> etsb: it is a valid user name on the machine that you are connecting to. to add user names, you can use sudo adduser <insertusernamehere>
<charles> re there any SBC's which run linux similar to the one provided by soekris engineering (www.soekris.com)
<elPepo> hi friends
<jerware> Rawplayer: y0
<elPepo> is there somebody?
<labrat> whats the trick opening up a vpn tunnel to a windows server?
<eletido> say i went into the console for a bit, what command would get me back into the GUI
<elPepo> please, is there some way to download ISO images with packages of Universe ?
<DoTheRodeo> start X?
<iceman> anyone know a gdesklett of other tool so i can get a volume control plugin, gnome will not add itself to the panel
<w0rm9> how to login at guest without password?
<theine> eletido: alt-F7
<dabaR> elPepo: no official way at this time. use google to see what is out there.
<iceman> elPepo why not install and enable repositories ?
<KenzoIX> hey everyone
<eletido> theine, thanks
<intelikey> elPepo i believe that the ubuntu dvd iso has that  you can read more about it some place on http://ubuntu.com
<theine> eletido: np
<KenzoIX> why i get the error dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<KenzoIX>  when I run sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defrysk> KenzoIX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<defrysk> KenzoIX, no space ;)
<viviersf> ya KenzoIX
<viviersf> heh
<intelikey> elPepo again it is dvd only....  and i may even be wrong about that.... i don't do dvd  or even iso down loads   dialup.
<KenzoIX> :D
<redblade> Hey that website For LAMP leaves a few things out
<KenzoIX> sorry....i'm very new to linux :P
<redblade> I'm not sure what to do when it says sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php
<defrysk> tima to walk the dog
<dabaR> intelikey: dvd really has only live+install CD in one.
<redblade> because there is no /var/www/testphp.php
<elPepo> so the only way is download each package and then make my own repositories ?
<KenzoIX> should I attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<intelikey> dabaR no repos iso ?   i thought i saw one......   maybe it was debian.
<KenzoIX> because i have ATI VGA.....and I've install fglrx driver
<dabaR> intelikey: debian has all the packages on cds.
<etsb> dabaR, the only username is the username i gave during installation
<dabaR> dunno about their dvd
<dabaR> etsb: so use that one.
<KenzoIX> I've installed fglrx driver
<etsb> dabaR, ok
<intelikey> dabaR do you recieve pm ?
<asimismo> Anyone here use the Enterprise Volume Management System?
<etsb> dabaR, Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.7
<theine> KenzoIX: ok, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg indeed is what you want to do then
<eletido> what was the link for the example source.lst file?
<dabaR> intelikey: yes, but can not reply atm, cause not regd.
<dabaR> intelikey: thanks;)
<intelikey> np
<iceman> anyone kow where you can get a dapper iso image ?
<dabaR> etsb: you did something wrong, I think. do "aptitude search vsftpd" and tell me whether the line starts with an i.
<etsb> dabaR, can i do this search from th eclient machine
<intelikey> if i had fast inet,  i would make a set of iso's for the universe on the drake when it flys.......
<dabaR> etsb: not unless you ssh over to the xfce box
<etsb> dabaR,  ok brb then
<liable> oops
<allanh128> Hello.  We were in here earlier.  We are about to update lilo so we can setup our raid i and 5 properly with Breezy Badger.  We need to know how to backup our bootloader to cdrom in case we blow things up.  We don't need to create a live cd or anything like that we just need to boot our kernel and modules from cd.  Any suggestions.
<dabaR> eletido: search for src.list dabaR on the paste.ubuntu-nl site
<theine> fortune
<theine> Random Fortune: One of the things that hamper Linux's climb to world domination is the shortage of bad Computer Role Playing Games, or CRaPGs. No operating system can be considered respectable without one. 	-- Brian O'Donnell, odonnllb@tcd.ie
<benplaut> iceman: one sec
<afd_> hi! I'm looking for a webmail system to work with my imap server, I know about horde and squirrelmail, but I'd like to go for something with the best security track. Any recommendations?
<eletido> dabaR, looks like paste.ubuntu-nl is down
<dabaR> .org
<benplaut> iceman: try http://tinyurl.com/s3vq8
<eletido> dabaR, nvm, i think u meant buntu.nl
<intelikey> allanh128 maybe  dd if=/dev/hda (assuming ide hd) of=mbr.img count=1    adn copy /boot/* and mbr.img to the cd?
<intelikey> s/adn/and/
<dabaR> eletido: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eletido> dabaR, oh, thanks. im stupid
<brian_> checking for inet_aton... yes
<brian_> checking for X... no
<brian_> configure: error: The path for the X11 files not found!
<brian_> Make sure you have X and it's headers and libraries (the -devel p ackages
<brian_> in Linux) installed.
<brian_> trying to install windowmaker heh
<Amaranth> brian_: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<intelikey> restoring is the same in reverse dd if=mbr.img of=/dev/hda  and copy the files back to /boot allanh128
<dabaR> eletido: Im sure you are not.
<glick> excuse me how come in evolution when i click apply  my filter rules it doesnt do anything
<brian_> root@br1an:/usr/include# sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<brian_> sudo: unable to lookup br1an via gethostbyname()
<theine> brian_: or simply: sudo apt-get install wmaker
<intelikey> allanh128 make sure that mbr.img is only 512 bites
<jiangguowei> #help
<theine> brian_: you might need to add your hostname to /etc/hosts
<theine> brian_: did you change it since you installed ubuntu?
<brian_> yeah i just typed hostname 'blah'
<brian_> br1an
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, anyone know how to play flash files in ubuntu ?
<RemyLaptop> (.swf)
<theine> brian_: please paste the line containing "localhost" from /etc/hosts
<brian_> brian@br1an:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<brian_> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       deface.zorro.hu
<bstc_ostl> #ubuntu-meeting
<glick> excuse me does anyone know how to apply filters in evolution?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, anyone know how to play flash files in ubuntu ?
<intelikey> /ignore *!*@255.255.255.255
<defrysk> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brian_> hmm
<theine> brian_: can you paste the output of "sed s/zorro\.hu/zorro\.hu\ br1an/ /etc/hosts"?
<theine> brian_: only the line containing localhost that is
<brian_> brian@br1an:~$ "sed s/zorro\.hu/zorro\.hu\ br1an/ /etc/hosts
<brian_> >
<brian_> heh?
<theine> brian_: leave the quotation mark away
<intelikey> hehhe
<brian_> haha, i know im tried 1 sec
<brian_> brian@br1an:~$ sed s/zorro\.hu/zorro\.hu\ br1an/ /etc/hosts
<intelikey> why not tell him to just add ' br1an' to the end of that line ?
<brian_> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       deface.zorro.hu br1an
<brian_> root@br1an:~# id
<brian_> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<brian_> :p
<theine> brian_: sudo sed -i s/zorro\.hu/zorro\.hu\ br1an/ /etc/hosts
<brian_> et:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main x11proto-core-dev 6.8.99.15+cvs.20050722-1 [74.0kB] 
<brian_> 0% [1 x11proto-core-dev 10220/74.0kB 13%]                       1637B/s 1h12m26s
<brian_> sweet :D
<theine> brian_: but why don't you install windowmaker via apt-get as well?
<brian_> i am
<brian_> right now
<theine> intelikey: good question... i was actually trying to avoid the use of sudo... way too early in the morning for me
<theine> brian_: ah, ok
<brian_> my next step is getting a cool theme heheh
<lampshade> how do I know what I'm using? OSS or ALSA?  Do programs run each at different times?
<brian_> installing windowmaker, but i want fluxbox eventually ;)
<crimsun> lampshade: you're using ALSA
<lv856> hey
<theine> brian_: did you do "sudo apt-get install wmaker"?
<lv856> whats that
<intelikey> lv856 that was not to you
<brian_> Fetched 6930kB in 1m37s (70.8kB/s)
<brian_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxaw/libxaw 7-dev_7.0.2-3_i386.deb  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset b y peer)
<brian_> ;/
<blinger> heh, fluxbox rules
<brian_> its like blackbox on steriods :D
<lv856> sorry but anywhere what is sudo apt-get install wmaker???
<blinger> running it w dapper now
<brian_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<brian_> weird
<theine> brian_: yeah, but just install wmaker and not any X development libraries and headers, ok?
<lv856> what is that
<lampshade> crimsun, how do you know that?  Like how do the sound systems work I have no idea.  It seems like though OSS works better for me?  At least I couldn't get sound in vlc to work until I ranodmly checked a box that said work around buggy oss drivers and then blam perfect sound.  My sound sucked in Doom III then I changed to OSS in the options and bam worked.  What's going on  I have no clue about this stuff
<intelikey> lv856 command line package installation.    man sudo       man apt-get
<brian_> alright
<lv856> k
<crimsun> lampshade: because Ubuntu uses ALSA by default.
<lv856> how do u open .bin files????
<intelikey> you probably want to execute them.    sh file.bin
<crimsun> lampshade: it's really all quite simple: OSS and ALSA are both audio APIs. Ubuntu uses ALSA.
<lv856> ty
<lv856> wohh
<brian_> hmm, what's up with this heh
<brian_> Package wmaker is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<brian_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<brian_> is only available from another source
<brian_> E: Package wmaker has no installation candidate
<talios> 'lo crimsun
<talios> lnts
<crimsun> lampshade: now what you should have done instead for vlc is install vlc-plugin-alsa, then choose ALSA for the sound output in vlc's preferences
<crimsun> hi mark
<intelikey> lv856 also if you do 'man sudo'  you will learn how to execute things like that as root using the sudo command.
<lv856> kool
<lv856> in the client
<intelikey> in a terminal  or console
<lv856> yeah
<theine> brian_: you need to add the universe repository (you want that anyway...): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<brian_> aight
<glick> where does evolution store its downloaded mail?
<glick> how can i delete it and have it redownload it?
<lampshade> crimsun, yeah should have done that, if I had any idea in the freaking world to do that.  Why isn't that  installed then when it is installed from the repos sigh...  I had no freaking idea such a thing existed or would be needed.  I would assume that programs came with what they needed  or some crap.  Or at least have it as a recommended package but I don't recall seeing it there if it was recommended
<intelikey> click if it hasn't changed  $HOME/.evoultion/<username>/
<crimsun> lampshade: I changed it for Dapper.
<AngryElf> which kernel will be distributed with 6.04?
<intelikey> click if it hasn't changed  $HOME/.evoultion/<username>/inbox    even
<crimsun> AngryElf: 2.6.15.4 or newer.
<etsb> dabaR etsb: you did something wrong, I think. do "aptitude search vsftpd" and tell me whether the line starts with an i.------------> yes it does begin with i
<etsb> can someone help please
<lv856> ill try etsb
<AngryElf> thanx
<lampshade> crimsun, alright, thank you very much :)
<intelikey> err glick ^
<etsb> lv856, im trying to ftp from a server to ubuntu clients and xp clients..
<lv856> go on
<lv856> ok
<intelikey> lv856 the links ubotu sent are some very good reading.
<redblade> is there an apache channel?
<lv856> son u need to type in the ftp site in the fire fox browser
<lv856> sorry i ment to say so*
<lv856> ok?
<etsb> lv856, i've installed vsftpd on the server..however on the ubuntu machine at Places>connect to Server it says Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.7
<lv856> r u sure its the same site?
<lv856> i mean have u typed it in correctly
<lampshade> crimsun, so when my sound was jittery in Doom III, with ALSA, and then I switch it to OSS, why is that?  Is it just that Doom's programmers were more partial to OSS or who is really in control Doom III or Ubuntu, ugh I wish I understood the whole sound system more.   Does everything just run through one file  that represents the audio device and ALSA, OSS, etc are just ways of sharing that file?
<brian_> alright updating the repositories now
<etsb> lv856, is it the broadcast address or the other add?
<bdash> is it possibly to run xgl on badger?
<lv856> it could be the address
<defrysk> bdash, not really
<bdash> cheers
<etsb> bcast or inet ?
<intelikey> !cheers
<ubotu> intelikey: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> lampshade: when you "switched" Doom III to use OSS output, you're still using ALSA's OSS emulation, which generally doesn't have any problems (always exceptions to every rule). It works on more systems, because many manufacturers create shoddy hardware that OSS works around. ALSA's much less forgiving.
<lv856> check both
<crimsun> lampshade: don't think in terms of "files" -- that's the old OSS way. Instead, think in terms of "devices."
<lv856> dose the ftp have a password????
<etsb> lv856, Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.255".
<lv856> dose it haver pw
<lv856> dose ftp have a passowrd???
<etsb> lv856, no..all i did was sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<etsb> lv856, i did not set any pword
<lv856> k
<allanh128> intelikey: Ok  I ran the command you suggested.  I copied the img file and the /boot dire  in /tmp/bootcd.  Now I need to make a bootable iso.  I've been reading the manfile for mkisofs and am a little confused on the switches.
<ansinh> hi everyone
<lv856> go to places and connect to sever then tyope in that thing swtf://whaterveisit
<lv856> then connect
<ansinh> I can't get my sound card working...I've ADI AD1986A in my Asus P4RD1-MX board
<ansinh> and when ubuntu boot, it hang at starting hotplug subsystem
<ansinh> I have to disable the sound card to get it boot into Gnome
<brian_> brian@br1an:~$ whereis wmaker
<tonyyarusso> Any way to password protect files/directories separate from your user pass other than making a different user and chown/chmod-ing?
<brian_> wmaker: /usr/bin/wmaker /usr/bin/X11/wmaker /usr/share/man/man1/wmaker.1x.gz
<brian_> w00t
<lv856> im gonna be on diel
<ansinh> anyone knows how to make my sound card work?
<lv856> idel*
<lv856> by by
<intelikey> allanh128 i'v always just used xcdroast   or even k3b  to make my bootable iso's  so i probably can't help ya there.
<brian_> if i want to make window maker my default manager instead of gnome, i edit xinitrc right?
<etsb> lv856, nope doesnt work..
<crimsun> !tell ansinh about alsa-source
<redblade> How would I look to find a folder? I can use locate for files but what about a folder
<crimsun> ansinh: follow those directions that were just sent to you
<etsb> can someone please help me get my ftp to work
<ansinh> yes....thx
<crimsun> ansinh: moreover, you should choose the "hda intel" driver when you get to the dpkg-reconfigure step
<lv856> damn
<lv856> ummnmmm
<allanh128> intelikey:  No problem.  I'll search some forums.  We are not running X,  it's just a server install
<Fracture> anyone here use Xen on ubuntu ?
<etsb> lv856, yeah damnnnnn
<lv856> thats all i can think of ubnless thjere is somthing wrong with the ftp sever
<tonyyarusso> redblade: locate will display folders with the files.
<redblade> oh
<ansinh> but i've disabled it from the BIOS
<ansinh> will it work?
<etsb> lv856, i dont know
<redblade> in that case, where is htdocs?
<etsb> anybody have any idas??
<etsb> ideas*??
<tonyyarusso> redblade: The only instance I have of that is in a mirror of the wiki I downloaded earlier today.
<ansinh> or I've to enable it and press Ctrl+C when it starting hotplug subsystem?
<crimsun> ansinh: just reenable it after you've installed the new drivers by following those directions.
<geek|sauce> anyone know how to install limewire on ubuntu?
<ansinh> yes...many thanks
<duckdown> Hey all.. What do I need to get openssl for IRC working in Ubuntu?  When I connect to an SSL server in an SSL enabled IRC client it just connects, but doesn't seem to exchange certificates or whatever, and I can never actually log in.
<lv856> chexk that the ftp sever is working
<Razor-X> allanh128: Is this about cdrecord?
<etsb> lv856, how do i check?
<lv856> ummm
<geek|sauce> !frostwire
<ubotu> it has been said that frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<etsb> It is activated by setting listen=YES in /etc/vsftpd.conf.
<lv856> do u use a program to host it?
<etsb> im looking in the man vsftpd
<etsb> and it says It is activated by setting listen=YES in /etc/vsftpd.conf.
<etsb> i'll try that
<intelikey> aren't man pages wonderful.....
<lv856> sorry i dont know now
<geek|sauce> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Fracture> is itpossible to install ubuntu using deb boot strap ?
<delmar> ok so ntfs write support is turned on by default when mounting an ntfs partition? thats kinda dangerous though I thought... i should mount it read-only surely?
<Philipov> can I ask something
<Philipov> I need someone to help me
<Philipov> with this ubuntu
<aftertaf> how hard is it to convert to lvm when already installed?
<crimsun> Fracture: if you plan to use it in a secondary distro fashion, sure.
<yahya> I did sudo apt-get remove apache.. but there's still a /etc/init.d/apache .. do I have to delete it manually?
<crimsun> yahya: sudo dpkg -P apache
<aftertaf> yahya: use --purge
<yahya> crimsun: what does it do?
<Madpilot> Philipov, just ask, don't ask to ask
<crimsun> yahya: it purges any conffiles
<Fracture> crimsun: yeah, I have a working ubuntu install, and I want to install ubuntu onto a spare filesystem without having to boot from the cd. (so I can keep using my pc)
<crimsun> Fracture: sure, that's possible. You'll just have to edit the host grub/menu.lst manually.
<Fracture> crimsun: you mean to be able to boot it afterwards ?
<crimsun> Fracture: yes
<geek|sauce> when i run the frostwire .deb file, i get an error message saying it is an unsupported archive type...
<Fracture> crimsun: yeah, no worries. cool.
<brian_> how do i drop into single user, or is it not safe to disable to gdm, just incase i can't configure X then i'm screwed right?
<brian_> /usr/lib/WindowMaker/WindowMaker fatal error: it seems that there is already a window manager running
<brian_> i want to run window maker, but i'm in gnome currently
<Linux_Master> yo yo yo ppl
<Linux_Master> how do i install jave??
<Linux_Master> java*
<crimsun> brian_: single user (telinit 1) has nothing to do with what you want. You just want: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<timfrost> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<brian_> crimsun: thanks
<etsb> Direct execution of the vsftpd binary will then launch the FTP service
<etsb>      ready for immediate client connections.--->what does this mean?
<etsb> does anyone have experience in using vsftpd??
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<brian_> wmaker wouldnt load, do i need to configure xorgconfig?
<etsb> anyone have experience in using vsftpd??
<AngryElf> etsb, hint hint
<lukey0> im trying to compile a program and its giving me a message saying it cant find gtk+-2.0, how can i fix that?
<Madpilot> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Madpilot> lukey0, ^^^
<lukey0> madpilot: ive already installed build-essential
<kamran> can someone point me towards a tutorial or a guide on how to set up a i386 chroot on an amd64?
<defrysk> lukey0, get the .dev package of gtk+-2.0
<Madpilot> lukey0, hmm - find the gtk-dev stuff, then?
<lukey0> can i use apt-get for that?
<cafuego> !chroot
<ubotu> well, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<cafuego> The latter link.
<etsb> AngryElf, can you help me?
<Madpilot> lukey0, if you know the package names, yeah. Otherwise apt-cache search <search term>
<etsb> frustrating
<etsb> anyone have experience in using vsftpd??
<timfrost> etsb, tell us what you need to know about vsftpd, and you *might* get an answer.
<etsb> timfrost : i cant get it to work
<heyjoe2-away> !frostwire
<ubotu> I heard frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<dli_> etsb, ask your specific question, otherwise you just sound like a sb
<etsb> timfrost : vsftpd installed on server, trying to connect to server from client..but it says Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.7".
<etsb>  vsftpd installed on server, trying to connect to server from client..but it says Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.7".
<tonyyarusso> Anyone used the voice capability of Gaim 2?  I'm looking for ways to reduce my phone bill.
<dli_> tonyyarusso, I heard -vv is not in gaim-2.0 yet, try skype first
<etsb>  vsftpd installed on server, trying to connect to server from client..but it says Couldn't display "sftp://etsb@192.168.1.7".
<tonyyarusso> dli_: How's skype work?  I've never tried/seen it.
<intelikey> i don't know much about ftp but do you have the server set up with a root directory and an index file (even a blank one)  so it will have something to display etsb ?
<AngryElf> tonyyarusso, the more difficult problem you'll face is getting the person that you are calling to use the voice capabilities of *any* computer
<dli_> tonyyarusso, I use skype to call my friends in taiwan, China, even better than most phonecards, and computer to computer is free
<etsb> intelikey, i have a feeling that you are right...the problem is how
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: Why?  Is there something difficult about it?
<intelikey> etsb there may be an example also     dpkg -lf vsftp | less
<tonyyarusso> dli_: Free is very much the goal.
<intelikey> and look for an *example*  file in that list.
<intelikey> etsb ^
<delmar> tonyyarusso, you could run your own little Asterisk server and link up your other clients/users that way.. via SIP/IAX
<dli_> tonyyarusso, the only thing bad is, skype is not GPL
<tonyyarusso> dli_: I'm still willing to consider it at least.
<tonyyarusso> delmar: What does that even mean?
<delmar> tonyyarusso, check out http://www.asterisk.org
<dli_> tonyyarusso, tell me whether skype is in ubuntu, it's not in debian, because of the GPL issue
<intelikey> etsb there may be man or info pages on the  /etc/vsftp.conf file also you can check that line of thought  with  man vsftp.conf   or  man vsftpd.conf  or what ever it's called.
<delmar> tonyyarusso, but if you are wanting a 1 to 1 (1 people) phone solution... i wouldnt bother
<delmar> tonyyarusso, but it is very good and easy to setup.
<tonyyarusso> dli_: There's a Breezy deb available from Seveas.
<tonyyarusso> delmar: How would I go about that SIP stuff?
<dli_> tonyyarusso, gnomemeeting can do it also, but kind of crap to me :( skype is easy to use, and universal, linux, windows, mac, bsd,...
<delmar> tonyyarusso, for a 1 to 1 (2 person) solution.. Asterisk is probably not so good... skype is probably the best answer.. despite my hatred for it.
<tonyyarusso> delmar: All right.  Well, if I end up branching out I'll check your suggestion.
<tonyyarusso> dli_: Will look into.  Thanks.
<dli_> delmar, I don't like skype, but when can we get a GPL VoIP ?
<delmar> dli_, Asterisk is about the closest thing i guess.
<heyjoe2> could someone help me with the following problem: ive downloaded frostwire for debian/ubuntu from the web and when i try to open the file i get an error message
<delmar> dli_, must be some GPL voip software for linux surely? something u just use the IP address as the calling number?
<dli_> delmar, is asterisk also universal? available for windows, mac, bsd,...
<Sp4rKy> hi
<dli_> delmar, gnomemeeting does that
<Sp4rKy> "./autogen.sh: line 8: aclocal: command not found
<Sp4rKy> "
<tonyyarusso> dli_: Mac, BSD yes, Windows no.
<delmar> dli_, Asterisk is really a server/switch which you attach a voip client to.
<delmar> its a full blown software PBX system
<Sp4rKy> what's wrong ?
<Sp4rKy> i've compil many other software (like e17 :)
<tonyyarusso> dli_: I couldn't get gnomemeeting to work with an IP, only sip something or other.
<dli_> delmar, I will wait to see gaim, which is universal
<geek|sauce> excuse the n00b question, but what's the command to unpack a .deb file, specifically frostwire?
<dli_> tonyyarusso, I tested, gnomemeeting with a windows (netmeeting)
<w0rm9> how to login guest without password ???
<tonyyarusso> dli_: Huh.
<fn_> any body tried creating local repository server ?
<delmar> dli_, sounds cool
<fn_> i need url to read
<tonyyarusso> fn_: Seveas does it if nobody else.
<kamran> can you setup chroot environments with any distro you want?
<Sp4rKy> i think
<jc2> geek|sauce : dpkg -i file.deb just worked for me. (Can I get a confirmation on this?)
<dli_> tonyyarusso, amsn is nice but not international by design
<xiO__> jc2: yes, might need sudo first
<tonyyarusso> dli_: I don't much need international as far as language, etc.  Just Canada-USA.
<xiO__> ie, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<delmar> Anyone here using Ext2Fsd on winXP to read/write ext2/3 under XP? I installed it but..it thinks it needs to format the partitions .. when they are already formated with ext2/3. grrr.
<delmar> thats windows i guess.
<fn_> tonyyarusso:Seveas ? is he online ?
<Fracture> crimsun: if I install the same version of ubuntu using debootstrap, am I able to chroot to it and then use the apt to install other packages ?
<Sp4rKy> what must i install to don't have an "aclocal : not found" error on some compil ?
<yahya> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start    doesn't work but sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start does.. whats wrong?
<dli_> tonyyarusso, much easier then, but I speak Chinese
<tonyyarusso> fn_: He's on, don't know if he's paying attention.
<tonyyarusso> dli_: That would do it.
<timfrost> Sp4rKy, have you installed automake? aclocal is in that package
<fn_> how many free space i should provide to create a breezy repository server ?
<crimsun> Fracture: sure
<Fracture> that is bloody cool
<intelikey> kamran if you are asking if all distros support chroot,  all major ones do.  something like dsl or the like might be a little tricky and need added software.   but if you are asking if you can chroot into another distro,  no.
<Fracture> crimsun: what is the 'base' install contain ?  is it the same as the server install ?
<fn_> Seveas: do you have a good url about creating local repo server ?
<crimsun> Fracture: no, server contains much more than just base
<intelikey> compatability problems with glibc ^ major problem.
<Fracture> crimsun: how can I upgrade a base install to a server ?
<Fracture> or, can I use debootstrap to install a 'server' ?
<Sp4rKy> timfrost, it seems to work better now :) thx !
<crimsun> Fracture: you probably want more than a server install
<geek|sauce> jc2: i did that with sudo and it unpacked it and said "setting up frostwire" and nothing happened
<Fracture> crimsun: ok, let me re-phrase that :)  is it possible to use the ubuntu installed to dothis ?
<geek|sauce> jc2: nevermind...it's working now
<geek|sauce> thanks again :)
<crimsun> Fracture: not easily. You'll find it easier to pull from the repo (use the chrooted Ubuntu install as a self-contained one).
<intelikey> Fracture if you have the base system installed, just add apache2 openssl-server php if you like  even mysql     in other words just add the services you want to run.
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<athlon> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<intelikey> also of note google quicktables for a cli "quick setup" of iptables.
<tsw> hmm maybe the wiki should have somekind of information about suphp
<intelikey> tsw wiki is user supported  afik
<tsw> yes (I just dont have time to write :)
<squeaka2> o
<squeaka2> hello
<Kingmilo> hi guys.
<intelikey> !ask
<jetscreamer> wrong bot
<intelikey> so that infonode is just a bit to long for the channel now.....  hmmmm
<Kingmilo> I have LAN interface working 100%, but my wireless is recognised and i set it up but it doesnt working nudda. any ideas
<squeaka2> wat is de voornam
<intelikey> no no ubotu answered....  just in pm
<Kingmilo> ubuntu is taking so long to load profiles, and it never saves the profile that i last used, i always have to change it
<Fracture> crimsun, intelikey : thanks guys
<squeaka2> goobay
<squeaka2> gootbay
<dli_> Kingmilo, are you running livecd?
<Kingmilo> dli, no install
<Kingmilo> i can see no routes are setup
<dli_> Kingmilo, are you using wep or wpa?
<Kingmilo> open
<Kingmilo> hex
<dli_> Kingmilo, what's in "iwconfig", can you "ifup" the interface?
<dli_> Kingmilo, what's the wlan card? is it supported?
<Kingmilo> the card is supported
<Kingmilo> iwconfig comes with info for eth1 which is the wifi
<Kingmilo> unassociated tho
<Kingmilo> got right key and ssid tho
<dli_> Kingmilo, disable the key and try again
<Kingmilo> ok
<shoo> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and i am new to all of this. i have a pc wifi card netgear and i need help. its not recignizing it and i got told i will need to do something to the kernal can somebody please help me?
<Kingmilo> just on another note, the hours glass runs for quite a while before i am even able to change settings, and even longer when i change profile
<Kingmilo> and it never keeps the default gateway device
<Kingmilo> always losing settings
<AngryElf> just curious, anyone here gotten the bcm43xx drivers working with an airport card?
<dli_> Kingmilo, can you get it work manually?
<dli_> Kingmilo, disable encryption on both ends
<Kingmilo> sheesh takes forever to activate interface
<Kingmilo> ok
<Kingmilo> i get network unreachable
<Kingmilo> when i try ping
<heyjoe2> could someone help me with getting frostwire to work. i downloaded the debian/ubuntu version from the website in .deb format but when i try to open the file it says " could not open frostwire" archive type not supported
<Kingmilo> i dont get it, how can it activate the device if the encryption doesnt match dli_?
<scav> heyjoe2: how are you trying to open it?
<dli_> Kingmilo, use your LAN to control the router
<heyjoe2> double clicking it, not by using the command line
<dli_> Kingmilo, choose no encryption
<lim^> where amarok for windows?
<scav> try the command line way... "sudo dpkg -i packaename"
<lim^> where download amarok for windows?
<Kingmilo> dli_, but i dont want to be plugged into the lan
<dli_> scav, "sudo apt-get install package"
<heyjoe2> scav: do i type it exactly like that
<dli_> Kingmilo, to set it up, you need lan
<shoo> i installed ubuntu this morning, and i cant get my netgear wifi card to work, what do i do?
<heyjoe2> scav: or do i have to put the frostwire file name in
<scav> instead of package name the file name
<intelikey> heyjoe package should be translated.
<heyjoe2> scav: ok
<dli_> shoo, I believe netgear is supported?
<shoo> i dont know
<dli_> shoo, what's in lspci?
<shoo> my card thingy is wg511
<heyjoe2> scav: will just typing frostwire suffice?
<intelikey> heyjoe also of note  you may want to use  'apt-cache search <package>'  to find the exact package name.
<Kingmilo> dli_, are u saying to setup my wireless i need LAN ?
<heyjoe2> scav: or do i need FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<dli_> Kingmilo, to setup your router, I suppose you need LAN
<intelikey> heyjoe again package should be translated.
<dli_> Kingmilo, you need some way to control your router
<shoo> what is Ispci?
<heyjoe2> how do i find out the package name for frostwire exactly?
<kamran> can someone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/588491
<shoo> im sorry :( im new
<timfrost> heyjoe2, type 'sudo dpkg -i  FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb'
<Kingmilo> ok dli_, forget about router, i was talkin about # route -n . But let me try setting up my wireless from scratch
<heyjoe2> timfrost: i got this error msg- dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb (--install):
<heyjoe2>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<heyjoe2> Errors were encountered while processing:
<heyjoe2>  FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<dli_> kamran, try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dli_> Kingmilo, disable encryption first
<dli_> Kingmilo, after it works, you can setup encryption later
<pluffsy> hello
<heyjoe2> i typed apt-cache search frostwire and nothing happens
<pluffsy> anyone here tried ubuntu on intel macs yet? any idea when a stable release will be avaliable?
<lkih> is this just a chat forum
<Kingmilo> dli_, encryption is straight forward tho
<Kingmilo> hex 64
<Kingmilo> :/
<theine> shoo: to get info about <insert_command>, type: man <insert_command>
<lkih> this is my first time getting the x chat running and i havent got a clue is to what to use it for
<tawker> hi
<theine> shoo: i.e.: man lspci
<Kingmilo> dli_, shud i maybe edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lkih> obviously to chat
<Kingmilo> do this manually
<dli_> Kingmilo, do it manually first
<dli_> Kingmilo, then, you know how to make interfaces
<crimsun> pluffsy: one of the developers has dapper working mostly
<heyjoe2> can anyone offer any more help on getting my frostwire .deb file to run
<timfrost> heyjoe2, you need to cd to the directory that you downloaded the file to (probably ~/Desktop or ~/My\ Downloads).  And please use pastebin, even for that error (basically anything more than 1 line of output)
<Kingmilo> dli_, what service do i start/stop in inet.d ?
<theine> heyjoe2: what problem are you having?
<Kingmilo> networking?
<pluffsy> crimsun: cool. I get a macbook tomorrow, and I would really like to able to dual-boot it with ubuntu
<dli_> Kingmilo, ifup/ifdown is enough
<Kingmilo> ok
<mihatsu> how i can lock a program version in apt-get
<heyjoe2> theine: ive downloaded frostwire for debian/ubuntu from the web and when i try to open it i get an error message
<pluffsy> crimsun: is it mainly an issue of getting an EFI bootloader to work with ubuntu, or are there other problems?
<dli_> pluffsy, is macbook supported yet?
<shoo> okay
<theine> heyjoe2: what's the error message?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i am wondering what the program is that is makeing his ubuntu look like this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=6735&d=1141562738
<gean> hi all !
<pluffsy> dli_: I don't think any intel macs are supported yet. but I don't know.
<crimsun> pluffsy: oh, that's long resolved. It's mostly smaller things like sound now.
<heyjoe2> theine: the error message says- could not open, archive type not supported
<shoo> how does that help me to get my card to be recognised?
<dli_> pluffsy, then, you cannot install :(
<intelikey> lkih this channel is specificly for support,  not for "chat" per se    but you can ask your questions about xchat or linux here.
<theine> heyjoe2: what are trying to do with the .deb file?
<heyjoe2> theine: i just double clicked it, i presume to install frostwire
<theine> heyjoe2: that's not the way to do it
<pluffsy> crimsun: ahh I see. stuff like the fan control, is that something ubuntu needs to implement?
<heyjoe2> theine: ah ok, no auto install?
<gean> have some problem with an extern HD, nautilus can mount it as /media/sda1 (first time, then if i forget to unmount it...) but it has some bit-error, how can i format it ?!
<crimsun> pluffsy: perhaps. I'm not actively hacking on it (lack the hardware).
<theine> heyjoe2: is it on your desktop? and what is the file called?
<heyjoe2> theine: it is on my desktop, file called FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<theine> heyjoe2: open up a terminal please
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so can anyone tell me how this was done? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=6735&d=1141562738
<heyjoe2> theine: ok
<theine> heyjoe2: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<Kingmilo> dli_, looks like its trying to communicate with acess point (looking for DHCP)
<pluffsy> crimsun: right. do you know if official support for the intel macs are planned in dapperdrake?
<dli_> Kingmilo, check messages in the router
<heyjoe2> theine: ok i get what appears to be an error msg. can i pastebin?
<concept10> ChurcH_of_FoamY, looks like simple gdesklet applets
<theine> heyjoe2: sure
<heyjoe2> theine: actually wait, it might be working, think i was looking at an old terminal folder
<heyjoe2> theine: cool, it appears in my internet folder under applications. thanks alot
<theine> heyjoe2: you're welcome
<heyjoe2> theine: just for my future knowledge, so no linux programmes self install, you always have to use terminal?
<onkarshinde> Anybody here using Sony Ericsson bluetooth enabled phones? I would like them to try out the remote control configuration file for Totem.
<heyjoe2> theine: wait up, when i click on the icon nothing appears to be happening
<ubuntu> hi
<theine> heyjoe2: if you download them from the net, then in most cases yes, but all applications available in the Ubuntu repositories you can install in a graphical manner with Synaptic package manager
<Fang> Hi all
<ubuntu> german peope?
<psyklops> is it possible to set up a program to run when you click both mouse buttons at once?
<theine> heyjoe2: maybe you got an error message after all when you installed frostwire
<das_cookie> hello
<theine> heyjoe2: what was the output of "sudo dpkg -i ..."
<heyjoe2> theine: http://pastebin.com/588500
<Fang> I'm a bit confused about what I should install in order to have basic LaTeX availability
<timfrost> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Fang> i.e. editing and viewing
<gean> ubuntu  : there is a german chan (but rather empty usually now) for ubuntu related stuff
<rob> !gr
<ubotu> Elate sto #ubuntu-gr gia Elliniki sizitisi
<pitti> Fang: tetex-bin is the basic latex package
<theine> heyjoe2: that look's fine
<Fang> pitti: thanks, I'll start with that
<onkarshinde> Anybody here using Sony Ericsson bluetooth enabled phones? I would like them to try out the remote control configuration file for Totem.
<djp> can anyone tell me what are the best images to use for icons in the menu panel? png or xpm?
<theine> heyjoe2: try to launch frostwire from the terminal
<ubuntu> cu
<heyjoe2> theine: whats the command to launch from terminal?
<gean> Fang : yes, tetex-* is all one needs related to latex & CO
<theine> heyjoe2: hint: type "frost<TAB>"
<tawker> does anyone know of any probles installing in a ibm thinkpad 1130
<NoWhereMan> hi guys
<Fang> gean: thank you
<tawker> I'm trying to install breezy but it hangs on the "cd rom detection"
<theine> heyjoe2: where <TAB> stands for the actual TAB key on your keyboard
<heyjoe2> theine: it says something about java, but i swear ive installed java twice, once from synaptic and once from the web
<theine> heyjoe2: maybe you shouldn't have done that twice...
<NoWhereMan> I was wondering if in dapper we will still have problems upgrading firefox to (eventually) ffox 2.0 (when it's released)
<heyjoe2> theine: cos when i was trying to launch something else it asked for java
<theine> heyjoe2: on the other hand... I think it's actually fine to do that
<theine> heyjoe2: how did you install java?
<heyjoe2> theine: i think it was two different types of java
<theine> heyjoe2: probably blackdown and sun
<heyjoe2> theine: first, i followed a link from a wiki i think. second, someone on here gave me instructions on how to do it via synaptic
<onkarshinde> NoWhereMan: I guess before FF 2.0 is released you will have another version of Ubuntu ;)
<heyjoe2> theine: yes those two
<gean> Fang : make sure you also have gv, emacs, the many latex helpers (e.g. lacheck or so), just start synaptic (i did it so), section TEX is already enabled, make sure u have universe and multiverse as loaded repositories and install all it's needed..
<hello_german_peo> hiho
<tvliegend> hello
<purpleidea> does anyone know if there are repositories for dapper flight 4 (ie: repositories in addition to the flight4 install cd)
<theine> heyjoe2: so what error message are you getting when you launch frostwire from the terminal?
<heyjoe2> theine: it says i need to upgrade to java jre 1.4
<gean> Fang : the beamer package is useful for slide-shows ! check it out!
<NoWhereMan> onkarshinde: maybe, but my question is in fact another :P I mean, still so many dependency problems?
<theine> hmm
<heyjoe2> http://pastebin.com/588504
<tvliegend> are there any hot girls to day
<shoo> how can i install my wifi card (netgear) if the system wont recognise it?>??
<Fang> gean: oh, didn't see that TeX section :p
<FallenHitokiri> how can i get a working e17?
<theine> heyjoe2: can you tell me how you installed sun's java?
<hello_german_peo> where are you? i'm from german!
<onkarshinde> NoWhereMan: Yup. Upgrading firefox won't be easy enough.
<Fang> I've started installation of tetex-bin and folks, I'll check the section when it's done
<NoWhereMan> onkarshinde: bad news :(
<heyjoe2> theine: i think i did sun from the web and jr from synaptic
<DJ_t> how do i find out which version of SDL I am using?
<hello_german_peo> i can't english very well
<theine> heyjoe2: yes, but how exactly did you install java from the web?
<enyc> DJ_t: erm in a package?
<onkarshinde> Could anyone review http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote and make comments?
<theine> heyjoe2: do you remember to have used commands involving fakeroot and make-jpkg?
<hello_german_peo> join ubuntu-de
<DJ_t> enyc, well, i am playing nwn and trying to put a patch and it is sdl version specific
<heyjoe2> theine: no
<heyjoe2> theine: maybe i just downloaded the file and did nothing with it?
<tvliegend> hoi ivka
<enyc> DJ_t: not useod nwn
<hello_german_peo> cuuuuuuuuuu
<theine> heyjoe2: or perhaps you just executed the .bin file?
* hello_german_peo ???
<heyjoe2> theine: should i look on download manager? how do i get to it? im not sure if i executed the file.
<enyc> DJ_t: erm... version in breezy [5.10]  is ' 1.2.7+1.2.8cvs20041007-5.3ubuntu2'
<psyklops00> is it possible to set up a program to run when you click both mouse buttons at once? anyone?
<theine> heyjoe2: what's the output of "which java"?
<heyjoe2> /usr/bin/java
<timfrost> hello_german_peo, try '/j #ubuntu-de'
<ompaul> onkarshinde, just from a presentation point of view I would make that url a "tiny" url
<heyjoe2> theine: /usr/bin/java
<enyc> psyklops00: usually both buttons means middle-click unless you tell the xserver not to use 'emulate3buttons'
<theine> heyjoe2: and the output of "dpkg -S /usr/bin/java"?
<heyjoe2> dpkg: /usr/bin/java not found.
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Ok. I never used tinyurl. May be you can update it if you know exactly how to do it.
<ompaul> onkarshinde, and tell people they are on their way to rediff.com
<ompaul> onkarshinde, it is too simple consider it donw
<onkarshinde> ompaul: And why is that necessary?
<theine> heyjoe2: and the output of "dpkg -l | grep j2re"?
<ompaul> onkarshinde, some people might have issues not knowing where they are going, I know some people like that ... it takes all sorts
<timfrost> theine, heyjoe2 needs to use 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' to select /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<psyklops00> enyc: ok, is there any way to run programs using just the mouse, not by clicking on something but just button presses?
<DJ_t> enyc, i just updated to this kernel though
<DJ_t> Linux slave 2.6.15.6
<Zag0R> hi! i have a big noise... i can't see the icon on the bar when i minimize windows do y now why?
<enyc> DJ_t: hrrm
<enyc> DJ_t: kernel only??
<onkarshinde> ompaul: SInce you are putting tinyurl, will you do that also?
<enyc> DJ_t: updated to whole dapper system ?
<gean> have some problem with an extern HD, nautilus can mount it as /media/sda1 (first time, then if i forget to unmount it...) but it has some bit-error, how can i format it ?!
<DJ_t> enyc, kernel only
<theine> heyjoe2: right, do: update-alternatives --display java
<enyc> DJ_t: thats not related to sdl
<ompaul> onkarshinde, as soon as I figure out where the second line in that box is yeap
<heyjoe2> sorry if im a bit behind
<heyjoe2> just had an important phone clal
<DJ_t> enyc, k thanks :)
<chuckyp> So to upgrade to dapper just change all instances of breezy to dapper in sources.list right?
<theine> heyjoe2: pastebin the output of "update-alternatives --display java"
<DJ_t> enyc, what is dapper system?
<onkarshinde> ompaul: I didn't get you.
<enyc> chuckyp: probably.. and opt-get dist-upgrade .... but its in prerelease and may BREAK ;-) -- and thi discussion for dapper is #ubuntu+1 channel -- not here
<enyc> DJ_t: the _next_ release of ubuntu -- 'Dapper' / 'Dapper Drake'
<heyjoe2> http://pastebin.com/588509
<enyc> DJ_t: not released yot
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !gdesklets
<ubotu> I heard gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<enyc> DJ_t: not released yet
<heyjoe2> theine: http://pastebin.com/588509
<DJ_t> enyc, oh ok
<chuckyp> enyc, whats the channel again?
<enyc> chuckyp: #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> onkarshinde, done and dusted
<enyc> chuckyp: dapper is to be released late next month, its not released/'ready' yet
<theine> heyjoe2: what's the output of "dpkg -S /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java"
<ompaul> onkarshinde, have a look
<serpentaz> movies
<heyjoe2> theine: all i get is >
<heyjoe2> woops i stuffed it up
<serpentaz> list movies
<chuckyp> enyc, I know its not ready yet i'm not on a production machine just my home box.
<ompaul> onkarshinde, tinyurl.com takes long urls and returns the url as a redirection as around 24/25 characters
<theine> heyjoe2: that should be a one-liner
<enyc> chuckyp: well discuss in the #ubuntu+1 channel ;-)
<theine> heyjoe2: without quotation marks
<heyjoe2> j2re1.4: /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<DJ_t> enyc, if i update my SDL with source, that wont mess my computer up will it?
<theine> heyjoe2: hmm, that all looks fine
<enyc> DJ_t: errrrm
<onkarshinde> ompaul: I will remember to use it next time.
<theine> heyjoe2: so frostwire doesn't seem to work with blackdowns java
<enyc> DJ_t: dont install nonpackaged software if you dont know what you doing ;-)
<theine> heyjoe2: install sun's java
<ompaul> onkarshinde, you don't have to unless it is pushing boxes off to the side, its a handy tool
<heyjoe2> how do i do that?
* ompaul thinks canonical should run one :)
<theine> heyjoe2: have you downloaded a .bin file from sun's website?
<heyjoe2> theine: i believe so
<heyjoe2> theine: but i cant find it on my computer?
<theine> heyjoe2: it's not on your desktop?
<heyjoe2> theine: nope
<heyjoe2> theine: jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<theine> heyjoe2: that's on your desktop?
<heyjoe2> theine: i accidentally trashed it
<heyjoe2> theine: but now its on my desktop
<DJ_t> enyc, i do know what im doing :)
<hyperstream_> hmm
<onkarshinde> ompaul: I would like people with SE phones to try this out. And since we don't need to install any additional software (like in Windows) this will be very good feature.
<DJ_t> enyc, where exactly is SDL located
<theine> heyjoe2: ok, now: chmod +x ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<DJ_t> its just a library correct?
<ompaul> have you assembled a bluetooth factoid?
<intelikey> just out of curiosity, where does ub/gnome keep it's desktop ?   is it  $HOME/   or   $HOME/Desktop/   or where ?
* ompaul searchs ubotu
<theine> intelikey: the latter
<rie> how to sharing on ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<hyperstream_> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<intelikey> k ty
<heyjoe2> theine: i get no response when i do that
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Like what? What ever is mentioned on those two pages was sufficient for me to get things working.
<theine> heyjoe2: that's ok, now: sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<rie> help.... anyone know
<heyjoe2> theine: ok something positive looking seems to be happening
<onkarshinde> !bluetooth
<ubotu> from memory, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<theine> heyjoe2: when it's done: fakeroot make-jpkg ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Should I add the BluetoothRemote page to ubotu's definition?
<intelikey> rie sharing what ?    inet connection     samba    sshd    ftpd   ?
<heyjoe2> theine: this is the last command- Setting up java-package (0.26) ...
<heyjoe2> frank@ubuntu:~$
<heyjoe2> theine: is it done?
<theine> heyjoe2: yes
<theine> heyjoe2: do the fakeroot thing
<heyjoe2> theine: done etected product:
<heyjoe2>     Java(TM) Runtime Environment (J2RE)
<heyjoe2>     Standard Edition, Version 1.5.0+update06
<heyjoe2>     Sun Microsystems(TM), Inc.
<heyjoe2> Is this correct [Y/n] :
<onkarshinde> ubotu: bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<ubotu> ...but bluetooth is already something else...
<heyjoe2> theine: should i type yes
<rob> heh
<theine> heyjoe2: definately
<onkarshinde> ubotu: forget bluetooth
<ubotu> i forgot bluetooth, onkarshinde
<rob> gota love ubotu
<onkarshinde> ubotu: bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<onkarshinde> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<theine> heyjoe2: and do accept the license agreement as well
<onkarshinde> !bluetooth
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, onkarshinde
* Langly plays with ubotu
<onkarshinde> ubotu: bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<ubotu> onkarshinde: okay
<heyjoe2> ok
<onkarshinde> !bluetooth
<Langly> Ubugtu: do people play with your pecker alot?
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks intelikey :)
<Langly> Ubutu: do people play with your pecker alot?
<Langly> damn it
<rob> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<heyjoe2> theine: is everything ok http://pastebin.com/588516
<ompaul> onkarshinde, I linked to your Remote pate to the top of bluetooth setup
<onkarshinde> ompaul: Ok. And I have updated ubotu's definition.
<theine> heyjoe2: no, do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fracture> in a chroot environment, I have an ISO of the ubuntu install cd, how do I add it to /etc/apt/sources.list so that apt can use it ?
<onkarshinde> ompaul: You put 'Unbuntu' instead of 'Ubuntu'
<rob> haha
<heyjoe2> theine: theres more now
<theine> heyjoe2: ?
<Ashly> !identd
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ashly
<heyjoe2> theine: http://pastebin.com/588518
<theine> heyjoe2: did you do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<heyjoe2> not yet
<heyjoe2> theine: ill do now
<heyjoe2> it says after unpacking 33mb of disk space will be used. proceed?
<theine> heyjoe2: yeah
<Sp4rKy> what's the command to take a screenshot ?
<mihatsu> i try to lock amsn version sudo echo amsn hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections and then i ran sudo apt-get update. now i try to run apt-get upgrade but i gives me E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header. Any ideas how fix my apt?
<heyjoe2> theine: the last line says setting up build essential
<pirmano> how do you allow non-root user permissions to hdd device in fstab? autogenerated fstab allows only root
<theine> heyjoe2: good, are there any .deb packages on your desktop?
<heyjoe2> theine: yes frostwire
<theine> heyjoe2: fakeroot make-jpkg ~/Desktop/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<mylo> is there openoffice.org2-base in ubuntu hoary (5.04) ?
<Sp4rKy> what's the command to take a screenshot ?
<heyjoe2> theine: cool http://pastebin.com/588524
<dli_> Sp4rKy, import , scrot, ksnapshot, or go to gnome Desktop -> take screenshot
<heyjoe2> theine: choose yes right?
<Sp4rKy> dli_, thx
<theine> heyjoe2: right
<heyjoe2> theine: now the licensing agreement again
<Overand> Is it just me, or are there a lot of resources on the ubuntu site that are tricky to *find* ?
<theine> heyjoe2: accept
<heyjoe2> theine: yep
<Overand> like, for example, finding daily builds, finding ubuntu-server, etc
<heyjoe2> theine: okay it appears to be building a package
<crimsun> Overand: no, you mean counterintuitive. Nothing's tricky to those who know.
<heyjoe2> The Debian package has been created in the current directory. You can
<heyjoe2> install the package as root (e.g. dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb).
<Overand> crimsun: so, is there any way to navigate to these things *without* using the site search?
<crimsun> Overand: sure. 1) ask in here, someone's bound to know. 2) Use Google.
<theine> heyjoe2: what's the output of "ls ~/*.deb"?
<Overand> In other words- had I not known that there was an 'ubuntu-server' version, i wouldn't have been able to find it
<Zag0R> hi! i have a big noise... i can't see the minimize windows on the gnome-paneldo y now why?
<heyjoe2> theine: /home/frank/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Overand> had a friend of mine said 'i installed ubuntu on my server' instead of 'ubuntu-server' i would have downloaded a different installer, etc
<theine> heyjoe2: sudo dpkg -i ~/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Fable> http://ubuntuforum.org/showthread.php?s=c5f4d05dd862b81a6a512727a8e889e6&t=140439
<crimsun> Overand: it doesn't matter ultimately. You can always get from point A to point B. They're just different _defaults_.
<Overand> crimsun: I don't agree at all.
<hyperstream_> hmm is there anyway to change xchat-gnome to the orginial xchat layout look
<dbzdeath> can someone point me to a guide on creating ubuntu debs?
<Fracture> when installing a ubuntu system, is the 'ubuntu-desktop' the main package that is installed, or are there others ?
<Overand> It feels al ot like running an app that has had all of its GUI config options removed,and expecting the user to know the check in ~/.appname/config.whatever
<heyjoe2> theine: want me to pastebin?
<crimsun> Overand: what you seek is documentation clarification, not the belabouring of a point we all understand.
<theine> heyjoe2: why not?
<Overand> crimsun: What I *seek* are links on the site to anything at all other than the latest stable release.
<heyjoe2> theine: http://pastebin.com/588534
<crimsun> Overand: that doesn't make sense. Why would you link to things that haven't been released?
<Overand> I'm not really into intentional obfuscation.
<Overand> crimsun: how about ubuntu-server ?
<Overand> 5.10
<theine> heyjoe2: nice, now: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<crimsun> Overand: do you follow the announcement mailing lists?
<heyjoe2> there are four alternatives, which should i choose
<theine> heyjoe2: which options do you have?
<Overand> crimsun: no, that's the POINT.
<theine> heyjoe2: can you pastebin?
<Overand> As a new user to ubuntu, hitting the site provided me with NO info about this stuff.
<Fracture> when using a chroot environment, how do I allow X apps to use the current desktop ?
<heyjoe2> theine: http://pastebin.com/588536
<Overand> I wouldn't expect to have to dig through mailing list archives to find out basic info about links on the main site to apparently *stable* releases
<theine> heyjoe2: choose 4
<Agent_bob> Overand 5.10 = latest stable
<Overand> Agent_bob: and ubuntu-server 5.10 == stable, yes?
<heyjoe2> theine: `/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<Agent_bob> yes
<theine> heyjoe2: good, now try launch frostwire from the terminal again
<Overand> Agent_bob: so tell me how, using hyperlinks, i would get to the ubuntu-server download page from www.ubuntu.com
<heyjoe2> hey hey hey
<Overand> PLEASE tell me I'm missing something here
<heyjoe2> theine: thank u so much
<theine> heyjoe2: no problem
<crimsun> Overand: no, it's NOT stable. That's what you're missing.
<theine> heyjoe2: i'm glad it works now
<Overand> crimsun: that is useful to know.
<Agent_bob> errr wait.    Overand  i'm not sure about server...  the server install of 5.10 is stable   but  6.4 will have a server release   as well as desktop release with server install   iirc.
<Overand> crimsun: would you consider hoary to be 'stable' ?
<crimsun> Overand: in other words, ubuntu-server exists, but the fact that you can use it is a coincidence. It will not be a fully supported stable release until Dapper.
<theine> crimsun: 5.10 is not stable??
<crimsun> theine: no, that's not at all what I said.
<theine> crimsun: ah, ok
<gean> question, PLEASE : partitioning : how can i enlarge my working partition without [backup all, format all, edit new partition table]  ?! Does gparted work for this purpose ?!
<theine> crimsun: what is it that is not stable then?
<Overand> he means the -server 'branch' of 5.10 is not stable
<Overand> he/she
<Overand> apologies
<Eidan> hi all
<crimsun> Overand: it's the same reason you don't see Dapper download links listed right up there.
<salifoudene> bonjour  tous
<Eidan> someone can help me installing xvidcap?
<Eidan> or another software to make a videocapture
<Overand> crimsun: I guess I'm somewhat weirded out by the somewhat 'closed' approach the site has.  not closed, just limited, geared towards beginners/new users, apparently
<Agent_bob> yeah Overand i just got here so i mis read your question         /me backs away slowly.......
<Overand> Agent_bob: yeah
<salifoudene> hello
<Overand> i'm just ranting semi-coherently about the lack of links to newer pre-releases, old releases and the -server branch
<crimsun> Overand: it's definitely not clear in many places, but it certainly attempts to minimise misinformation for the most current stable release.
<salifoudene> good morning
<salifoudene> bonjour
<Overand> crimsun: It seems like it's preventing a few users from accidentally landing on the unstable branches while simultaneously preventing a LOT of potential testers from getting to the development versions
<Eidan> someone can help me installing xvidcap?
<Overand> Basically, I just don't like the site's approach
<toogreen> hello there, can anyone help me get my Intel graphics 950 working on my laptop?
<Overand> Maybe I'll picket.  =] 
<redblade> Perhaps, someone.
<Fable> i cant use the net.. in ubuntu even with static ??? it works fine in windows
<redblade> But not I
<crimsun> Overand: the overwhelming majority of users should not be aware there IS a development branch.
<crimsun> "oh my, which do I download? ..."
<rikai>  <ryuoko> just a quick question... does anyone know if gaim 2.0 will have an unblock button (at least for MSN). Thanks
<rikai>  * bushk has quit ("Leaving")
<rikai>  * ryuoko has quit ("Leaving")
<rikai> ack
<rikai> sorry for that, *stabs the clipboard*
<Overand> crimsun: what percentage of Linux users, or even Ubuntu users, do you think are as 'simple' as you seem to be implying?
<Agent_bob> the overwhelming majority of ubuntu users shouldn't be aware that there are computers.........    ;/
<Overand> it's pretty easy to design a site to point users to the latest stable release and still provide a path for other users to the *other* releases
<Overand> with pretty clear warnings.
<Overand> but hey
<crimsun> Overand: I don't imply they're simple; I state that putting a link to a development release on the main download page is Just Not Good Practice At All.
<Overand> 'do not insert into eye' will probably be printed on pencils soon
<Overand> crimsun: how about a link to it *anywhere*
<rikai> The overwhelming majority of ubuntu users shouldn't be aware fo technological advancments such as electricity and indoor toilets.
<Overand> gahah
<Overand> wow
<Overand> love thine userbase,eh?
<rikai> Overand, hm? i'm jsut making jokes. ;)
* Agent_bob thinks we should take the warning lables off every thing and let nature take care of the ignorant.
<Overand> Agent_bob: that's a classic
<Overand> I also think the legalization of most drugs would help with that too.
<Agent_bob> lol
<Overand> The responsible users will cause few problems, and the idiots will get themselves killed.
<Agent_bob> yeah probably
<crimsun> Overand: people who really like testing know where to look, because there's a Get Involved link in the default Web browser home page
<vladuz976> does anybody know how turions compare to celerons on laptops?
<Overand> crimsun: yeah, well I wouldn't know that what with the fact that I don't use X, now would I?
<Overand> hm
<Overand> I'm not trying to troll or argue needlessly here
<Overand> We should probably just drop it.
<crimsun> take your issues up with the doc team.
<Fable> well turions r amd and celerons r intel... so intel = pretty shit and amd = good but for linux amd support is limited
<Fable> i say get pm
<Fable> pentium M
<rikai> vladuz976, The Turion is a far superior chip.
<Overand> Fable: linux amd support is limited?
<Overand> that's news to me.
<tawker> ok, I've got my laptop im trying to install on
<kemik> to me aswell
<kemik> what do you mean with that ?
<tawker> nvm, it just went on
<k31th> Morning all
<tawker> does anyone know about connecting using WPA
<Fable> *amd
<Agent_bob> i thought that every one knew that linux only supports intel
<rob> !wireless
<dli_> k31th, it's not morning for all :(
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Fable> support is limited by wat i have found out
<Overand> Also, your credibility is damaged somewhat by your spelling.
<Fable> AMD
<Overand> Fable: Support for what AMD *what*
<Overand> the CPU instruction set?
<vladuz976> rikai: isn't turion comparable to the intel celeron series?
<Overand> 99.995% the same as intel.
<Fable> is limited
<Fable> compared to intel
<Overand> Fable: back it up.
<hyperstream_> hmm is there anyway to change xchat-gnome to the orginial xchat layout look
<kemik> Fable: you obviously have no idea what you're talking about
<Overand> Are you talking about chipset support?
<Overand> Fable: I'm running multiple AMD machines
<Fable> wat if i dont wat u gunna do about it
<Overand> got an X2 right now running 5.10 with both cores going, using onboard sound and networking
<ali> hey guys, do you know any podcasting software that uses bittorrent to download the files?
<Overand> That's an AMD system, and it *screams*
<kemik> Fable: oh, grow up
<crimsun> Fable: please don't spread FUD, and continue this particular thread elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rikai> vladuz976, Celeron M it doesnt regulate it's clock speed or voltage on the fly, making it run hot, also making the baterly life much shorter.
<Fable> ahahh i think not
<Overand> rikai: really?
<Overand> are the current celerons still p4-based?
<Overand> or do they have P-M based celerons?
<rikai> vladuz976, Also, the turion has a more efficent processor architecture (faster processing), and a faster bus (faster data transfer).
<Fable> P-M based
<Fable> most celerons r
<Fable> nowadays
<rikai> Overand, according to a crossrefrence of a few google searches, yes.
<vladuz976> rikai: do you have one?
<Overand> Fable: I don't trust anything you say, since you've flat-out lied.  rikai, however, I will listen to.
<rikai> vladuz976, nope.
<dli_> rikai, turion has a shorter battery time also
<Overand> I have to say, when it comes to laptops, I *was* very happy with my Pentium-M chip.
<Fable> i didnt lie... it is my own personnel opinion and i did state that
<Overand> personally, i try to avoid the 'budget' chips
<kemik> Fable: you stated it as a fact, which it's not
<Fable> i didnt
<Overand> 04:41 < Fable> support is limited by wat i have found out
<Fable> i said  my opiion
<rikai> dli_, from what i've read, they both have decent battery time, but the Turion has much better relatively.
<Fable> yeh
<crimsun> ok, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<vladuz976> rikai: i am thinking about this one http://www.msicomputer.com/NB/product_spec.asp?model=MS-1013
<Fable> my opinion
<Overand> Fable: nowhere did you say that.
<Overand> bleh
* Overand ignores Fable 
<rikai> yeah, crimsun is right. :/
<Fable> it is obvious
<vladuz976> rikai: you think the sempron would be a better idea then?
<Fable> lol
<kemik> Overand: he did say that after we pressed him on it ;)
<Fable> semprons r just athlons
<Overand> he's either a troll or an idiot, either way I've got no interest in him.
<dli_> rikai, AMD didn't even show battery time in their "selective" benchmarks
<Overand> It's really too bad- AMD power consumption *in general* is lower than intel *in general*
<Overand> re: desktop chips.
<StudyUrNme> "selective" benchmarks by manufacturers? oh my
<Overand> StudyUrNme: GASP!
<kemik> intel is way ahead on the laptops tho
<rikai> dli_, i'm not going by AMD benchmarks, i'm going by user experinces.
<Overand> kemik: last i read up on it ~10 months ago, that was the state of things
<concept10> i forgot, what is the control panel for kde called?
<Thedonn> Im curentlt using Firestarter,but Im in work and only have SSH access, Is there away I can allow firestarter to allow a port temporarily or even if I could stop the firewall, thanks
<Overand> but- since then, my intel laptop was stolen
<Fable> does neone else have a gig lan onboard a MSI board and have problems with internet
<crimsun> concept10: K -> KDE System Settings
<Agent_bob> concept10 kicker
<rikai> vladuz976, hm, perhaps this thraed will be of help: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=33747
<StudyUrNme> Fable, what processor? :-p
<Overand> so i've kind of gotten soured on that.  i replaced it with an APple Cinema 30" display.  f%&kers aren't going to be able to pick that up so easily.
<Fable> P-4
<Overand> oh dear
<Agent_bob> no sorry not kicker that's the panel    kcontrol
<Overand> my box just flipped out.
<Overand> hm.
<Langly> JjjJJjJJjjJjJJjJjjjJJjJjJjj
<rikai> Fable, yes, semprons are jsut athlons... except for you know... that whole... 64 bit thing...
<Agent_bob> concept10 k control
<rikai> Overand, oh? what happened?
<scav> in ubuntu and other os'es
<concept10> crimsun, i dont use kde, just konq
<scav> are the drivers built in the kernel?
<Thedonn> How can I disable firewall at the command line?
<Fable> Overand: imagine the face of the non comp literate person wen they turnd on ur laptop that was stolen to find no windows installed
<Fable> y:P
<Fable> :P
<Overand> rikai: it's a debian box,not an ubuntu
<concept10> ahh, kcontrol - thats what im looking for thanks guys
<Thedonn> Firewall using Firestarter interface
<rikai> Overand, lol, still, what happened?
<Overand> and irssi dropped fro like 3 servers and is complaining that it can't resolve domains
<Overand>  04:49:07 up 149 days, 20:20, 13 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<rikai> i always find flipping out computers interesting. ;)
<Overand> like hell i'm rebooting
<rikai> ouch.
* Overand is about 120 miles from said machine
<Fable> a Sempron = Athlon XP aint it?
<rikai> Fable, no.
<Overand> *one* of the reconnects just worked
<rikai> Fable, otherwise they'd call it an athlon xp, not a sempron. ;)
<Fable> oh
<rikai> Overand, dns issues maybe?
<Fable> my mate has one it is Athlon XP but boxed as sempron
<Overand> looks like a DNS server went down
<Overand> maaybe
<Overand> interesting
<Overand> oh man that sucks
<Overand> both DNS servers either went down or got smart
<Fable`AWAY> im away
<Fable`AWAY> :P
<Overand> I've been using my old ISP's DNS servers
<Thedonn> How can I disable firewall at the command line?
<Overand> as has everyone else in new england,haaha
<Overand> and now they're not responding to ping.
<rikai> Fable`AWAY, strange, a sempron is basically the budget version of the Athlon 64.
<Overand> Either they got smart and aren't allowing traffic from not-their-clients, or they're... DOWN!
<rikai> Overand, heh, i'm in extreme northeast new england. ;)
<Agent_bob> Thedonn sudo iptables -F
<Overand> THey date from when SNET was a company, they got bought out by SBC, then SBC went to SBC/Yahoo for DSL
<Overand> oh
<Overand> i was just in that area
<Overand> for that concert
<kemik> Thedonn: but flushing all the fw-rules may be a bad idea
<Overand> the singer was SICK
<Overand> (heh)
<ali> hey guys, do you know any podcasting software that uses bittorrent to download the files?
<Overand> ali: yeah, azureus.  =] 
<Overand> it supports reading RSS
<vladuz976> rikai: seems as if a turion will do. It won't be the greatest but as long as i can get ubuntu running on it i am happy
<Overand> several other clients do it,but they do a poor job of it
<ali> Overand: ok :) which other clients do it?
<Overand> ali: in the *nix world i have no idea
<Overand> damnit
<ali> Overand: i just want it to like open up gnome bit torrent when it gets a new episode
<rikai> vladuz976, won't be the greatest? whats wrong with it? :P
<Overand> if i edit my resolv.conf, what do i have to do to get apps to 'use' it?
<Overand> rikai: i meant that i was in portland to see NIN, but trent had to rescehdule due to illness
<rikai> Overand, oh, nice.
<jennyoreilly> what's a nice bittorrent clientfor the terminal?
<rikai> Overand, i'm way up in bangor. :P
<vladuz976> rikai: they say it's not that fast, especially when you compile a lot from source a pentium M would be better
<Overand> rikai: don't know it
<Overand> I hiked ~200 miles of the AT though
<Overand> wait
<matt_> Hi all has anyone in here installed cameramonitor?
<theine> jennyoreilly: bittornado
<jennyoreilly> ta
<rikai> vladuz976, i'd take longer battery life and lower heat output over a bit of speed any day. ;)
<matt_> i have intalled the ubuntu deb package and it has created an icon
<rikai> jennyoreilly, ctorrrent or rtorrent
<Overand> rikai: check -ot
<vladuz976> rikai: very true
<jennyoreilly> thanks
<rikai> jennyoreilly, if you're looking for ncurses
<matt_> i have tried running it from the shell and it comes back with: Traceback (most recent call last):
<matt_>   File "/usr/local/bin/cameramonitor", line 6, in ?
<matt_>     import gtk
<matt_> ImportError: No module named gtk
<jennyoreilly> that would be nice
<Firefox> plz HELP!
<theine> rikai: bittornado has ncurses too
<Firefox> somebody help
<jennyoreilly> ok
<Firefox> i install xmms from binaries
<jennyoreilly> ctorrent/rtorrent - difference?
<rikai> theine, aye, but it's also single-torrent. ;)
<Firefox> GLIB >= 1.2 not installed
<matt_> is there a package i can use with apt-get intall for gtk?
<rikai> jennyoreilly, ask google. ;)
<theine> rikai: that is of course true
<crimsun> Firefox: install libgtk1.2-dev or libgtk2.0-dev
<crimsun> Firefox: what are you attempting?
<rikai> jennyoreilly, i havent used them in forever, so i dont know what the differences are now.
<theine> rikai: although that doesn't really seem to be a limitation to me as nothing stops me from opening several terminals/tabs
<Agent_bob> crimsun <Firefox> i install xmms from binaries
<jennyoreilly> thanks rikai, just testing bitchx. I'll go links and google shall I...
<matt_> I thought i had already installed some gtk stuff but obviously not
<crimsun> Firefox: does xmms in the repository not suffice?
<Firefox> install xmms not from packet
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure but i think he means source rather than binarry also
<crimsun> (figured as much)
<Firefox>  libgtk1.2-dev or libgtk2.0-dev in Ubuntu or need download?
<crimsun> Firefox: sudo apt-get build-dep xmms
<Agent_bob> Firefox you can search with "apt-cache search <name> "
<dine> hi
<defrysk> Firefox, what crimsun  said
<rikai> theine, i'd rather have one terminal per program, frees up the other ones fo rother programs. ;)
<rikai> theine, most people looking for terminal based programs arent using x, and therefore are limited to the ctrl+alt+fkey terminals. ;)
<Firefox> mb u know how install Access Runner Acorp Srinter@ADSL for Ubuntu??
<theine> rikai: i can see that, but there are these things called tabs
<hacker> dine
<theine> rikai: right, that I haven't thought of
<theine> rikai: ok, but there's screen
<hacker> malak
<rikai> sure...
<dine> so be
<Agent_bob> rikai those ctrl+alt+fkey terminals  are called   'consoles'  :)
<theine> rikai: that's what i usually use when downloading on a remote server
<dine> so sakas
<rikai> Agent_bob, i know, i'm just sick... and tired. :E
<ateves> hi there. how can i autostart a script that contains commands which require root access?
<rikai> theine, *shrug* either way, it can't hurt to have several options ready for a user so they can choose what best fits their prefrence. :D
<matt_> why would i get   File "/usr/local/bin/cameramonitor", line 6, in ?
<matt_>     import gtk
<matt_> ImportError: No module named gtk
<matt_> i deffinetly have the gtk installed
<bob-jenkins> hi all
<Agent_bob> if you are talking about using screen or other consoles   consider   "openvt"
<theine> rikai: i subscribe to that...
<Agent_bob> or 'open'
<rikai> matt_, hm, it python/perl?
<Agent_bob> both do the same.
<hacker> hao are you people
<chuckyp> Agent_bob, screen gives me headaches
<rikai> matt_, might not have the correct package installed.
<dine> hej man how are you
<GoRiLLaZ> deka si be dine
<bob-jenkins> if i have a ext3 partition, and space preceeding it, can i 'expand' the partition to consume that space ?
<dine> so sakas
<matt_> rikai, its for cameramonitor, i installed the .deb package but when i try to run it i get the error pasted above
<hacker> malak aco
<Agent_bob> yeah i don't like screen.    i have 23 login tty's  and can use openvt if needed.
<GoRiLLaZ> e gomno be
<bob-jenkins> gparted allows that for fat32 partitions, but not ext3
<ali> what's openvt?
<Javaz81> I've a boot problem on my laptop.Is there someone could help me? Please
<dine> deka si be govedo
<Agent_bob> ali  man openvt
<GoRiLLaZ> deka si be deni
<hacker> EEE ZACIC
<matt_> i have tried re installing libgtk2.0 stuff no difference still shows that error
<hacker> ACE MALAKK
<ali> Agent_bob: very helpful man...
<bob-jenkins> no one knows ? :(
<ali> Agent_bob: i'm not at my linux box
<GoRiLLaZ> deka is be dine m,alak
<sHaDe> giorno all
<matt_> any ideas rikai ???
<Agent_bob> ali    i would think the name would give it away even if you didn't follow the conversation      open vt      as in  Virtual Terminal    aka   tty
<hacker> MALACITE
* sport is there any nice pussy here ?
<toogreen> hello there, can anyone help me get my Intel graphics 950 video working on my laptop?
<rikai> matt_, yeah, it's a python package, might want to ask about the gtk dependency in #python or something
<dine> hahahahahah
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: whats the problem ?
<ali> Agent_bob: forget about it.
<rikai> matt_, or ask aobut your problem there in general even.
<hacker> YES I M PUSSY
<bob-jenkins> damn, no one knows about this ext3 problem ? :S
<hacker> MOTHER FUCHER
<matt_> rikai, okay thanks, can i ask how you found that out??
<Agent_bob> ali i already did.
* osfameron strokes hacker
<bob-jenkins> hacker: cant you just get out ?
<matt_> rikai how did you find out it was a python package?
<hacker> NOOO
<dine> i can help you toorgreen
<hacker> EHY
<dine> sdf
<dine> sd
<dine> fsdf
<dine> sd
<dine> fs
<dine> dfs
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, breezy couldnt seem to autodetect my card nor the drivers, and now it's the same with dapper
<rikai> matt_, i googled it and ended up at this page: http://infinito.f2o.org/cameramonitor/
<hacker> WHY I GET OUT
<hacker> I LIKE TO HACK THE UNIVERS
<hacker> HAHAHHAA
<rikai> matt_, they mention python quite a bit, so i assume thats what it is.
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<hacker> I BANET
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, so I have no idea how to install drivers for it...
<bob-jenkins> hacker: go hack 127.0.0.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<concept10> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=student@85.30.65.*]  by ompaul
* hacker was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: hmm.. wait a mo' please
<rikai> matt_, looks like you might need pygtk
<matt_> rikai, thank you will try in python.... getting to grips with the basics slowly.. very slowley
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, now I'm running it with the "vesa" drivers but the resolution sucks!
<concept10> bob-jenkins, I guess you read that story too?
<bimberi> ompaul: thanks
<bob-jenkins> concept10: yes :D
<ompaul> bimberi, np
<concept10> bob-jenkins, I wish I could find it because it cracked me up
<bob-jenkins> concept10: the story ? or the hacker ? ;)
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: i think the proper modules are agpgart and intel-agp
<concept10> bob-jenkins, the story about the guy making threats to hack everyone on irc, he asked someone there ip, they gave him 127.0.0.1 and he erases the hardrive and you can see him logged off of irc
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, ok cool so what do I do with that? I had the modules in the xorg.conf file?
<concept10> someone posted a irc log of it a while back
<rikai> matt_, see if installing python-gtk2 fixes it.
<matt_> rikai, already installed and newest version
<lesshaste>  slightly OT but what is the cheapest way to get a pc with 64MB of RAM?
<matt_> rikai, still coming up no module named gtk found, would it need configuring or somethign?
<lesshaste> s/MB/GB :)
<rikai> matt_, it shouldnt... hm...
<yahya> hi I need a php-dbase module. but can't find wiht apt-cache search.. how do I go about installing it in ubuntu?
<Guardian> hello ppl
<Guardian> ?dapper
<Guardian> ? dapper
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, I meant to say: do I add the modules in the "modules" section of xorg.conf ... or else what's the procedure?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: no. it should auto detect
<bob-jenkins> this is very strange
<Agent_bob> i kinda like watching them   /exec -o sudo `echo "tq -lb" | tr 'lqtb' 'fmrR' `      in their irc client.
<rikai> matt_, might need python-glade2 as well
<bob-jenkins> bob-jenkins: try doing modprobe the above modules and startx again
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, It's a very new chip I think... I've got a core duo cpu etc
<matt_> rikai, already newest version installed
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: hehe, then make it a point to install the smp kernel
<rikai> matt_, form what i've read, th eonly thongs needed for pygtk in ubuntu are python, python-gtk2 and maybe python-glade2
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, I'm sorry but what do you mean by that? install the smp kernel?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: wait. first do apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-all
<toogreen> ok
<bob-jenkins> that must get the right driver atleast
<bob-jenkins> then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matt_> rikai, well maybe i will just look for a different bit of camera software, i just thought it sounded useful, basically need something to grab imaged from my webcam for a website and possibly in the future will look for something for motion detection
<ompaul> !seen seveas
<ubotu> seveas <n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 9h 28m 36s ago, saying: ''night all'.
<toogreen> before i do that, is there an easy way to disable GDM? it's really annoying when I restart X and it restarts GDM.. i just want X to die and try startx again
<matt_> rikai, for now i better get my self off to work, thanks again for your help
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rikai> matt_, so i'd really reccomend asking in #python if you already have those installed.
<rikai> matt_, k.
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<rikai> this package also requires: gconf2 , python-gnome2, python-gnome2-extras
<rikai> matt_, just installed it, how would i test it?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: works ?
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, sorry I got dc as I tried to disable GDM without thinking it would kill my GNOME session as well... lol
<toogreen> :P
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: use irssi.
<matt_> rikai, i think you just type cameramonitor at command prompt
<bob-jenkins> from a terminal -- ctrl-alt-f1
<matt_> rikai, should just load something in your system tray and indicate if your webcam is in use
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, ok well can u tell me that command again to re-install Xorg with all drivers?
<rikai> matt_, well, i did, nothing popped up, but i'm also not getting an error either.
<matt_> i just checked i have all the packaged you mentioned above still not working
<fn_> exit
<bob-jenkins> 15:43 < bob-jenkins> toogreen: wait. first do apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-all
<bob-jenkins> 15:43 < toogreen> ok
<bob-jenkins> 15:43 < bob-jenkins> that must get the right driver atleast
<bob-jenkins> 15:43 < bob-jenkins> then do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<toogreen> bob-jenkins, it tells me I got already the latest version
<kemfi> excuse me, i have a slight problem. I cant get accelerated video to work in ubuntu
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: ok. then do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<matt_> rikai, like i said can't afford any more time on it now, got to get my ass to work.... if you do manage to get it working and its worth using would be greatful if you would leave me a message
<toogreen> ok hold on
<toogreen> brb
<rikai> matt_, oki.
<rikai> matt_, i'll also keep an eye out on alternatives to it for ya.
<kemfi> strangely enough i have accelerated 3d..
<rikai> matt_, later, sir. o/
<matt_> rikai, might be a crap piece off software but wont know until i get it running :) thanks again
<kemfi> any ideas?
<rikai> matt_, might also be worth sending the people an email.
<rikai> kemfi, accelerated video?
<kemfi> rikai: Video post rocessing, so that videos does get the same visual quality as in other os:es
<kemfi> smoother
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: ?
<toogreen> bob-jenkins ok I got bitchx now :P Well i tried to reconfigure xorg again but it still doesnt autodetect it :(
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: you are on dapper ?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: well, i think, you must use "xorgconfig" then, as root
<toogreen> bob-jenkins yes... and it was the same on breezer
<rikai> kemfi, using xv?
<toogreen> bob-jenkins hmm do I need to go to some directory to get that xorgconfig program? seems i dont have it now
<Thedonn> I need to disable my firewall, not flush it, but allow everything connect, how can I do this?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: eh ? all systems have it.
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: do "sudo -i ; xorgconfig"
<bob-jenkins> that must work !!
<toogreen> bob-jenkins command not found!! :\
<henna> hi
<psyklops00> ls
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: wait a sec again, please :D
<henna> how do I get my ubuntu install to load external hard drives (usb) automatically?, (just like the livecd does)
<kemfi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<toogreen> bob-jenkins no problem... thanks for helping anyway
<kemfi> toogreen
<toogreen> kemfi I tried that like 1 million times already ;)
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: ok. wait .. firefox is slow to load on piii 550mhz :(
<bob-jenkins> henna: it must do that automatically.
<henna> bob-jenkins: mm
<henna> can't find the drive tho
<henna> or maybe it has to be in /etc/fstab as well?)
<toogreen> bob-jenkins well don't get that ACER dual core laptop just yet.. its unsupported under linux >:(
* toogreen frustrated, thought I'd get a nice sweet fast gnome desktop with that new laptop
<toogreen> :(
<kemfi> toogreen if youre going dualcore take an amd, they have very similar arch to "real" smp opterons so the support should not be an issue
<toogreen> kemfi well I'm afraid it's too late now as I bought this machine already... :(
<kemik> Thedonn: shutdown firestarter.. but there's no firewall running in ubuntu unless you've set it up yourself
<Ekumba> hello there
<toogreen> kemfi: My new laptop is the ACER TravelMate 4200... It has real issues so far under linux... My dapper doesn't see my network card, my built-in wireless, and my video card... I guess they are all part of the chipset. Right now i'm using a pcmcia card to get online
<Thedonn> kemik, How do I shutdown firestarter via the command line?
<toogreen> I can run X if I use the VESA driver but it really sucks, i can't even have the real resolution (1280x800)
<kemik> Thedonn: not sure, but perhaps /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<kemik> i dont use firestarter myself
<toogreen> Right now it runs at 1024x768 and its all blurry and distorted :(
<Ekumba> i need help:i'm a linux newwbie.my directory ar /usr/local/bin has chanchec.die bin directory has become a " 		escape pipe" sign and i can't access ist
<ubuntu> got disconn
<ubuntu> toogreen: can you repost ? bob here :S
<sisreg06> \j mossro
<toogreen> ubuntu u wat me to repost what part exactly?
<tonyyarusso> Thedonn: You can also do 'ps aux | grep firestarter', find the PID, and 'kill PID', or maybe even 'killall firestarter' if the init stop doesn't work.
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: after "dont get acer laptop" :D
<Langly> dont get acer anything
<toogreen> bob-jenkins well u told me to use a console IRC so now I can't paste damniT!! :P  I was just saying  I had a TravelMate 4200
<Langly> especialy if they ever make condoms
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<toogreen> bob-jenkins and that ubuntu (dapper+breezy) don't even see the network card, the built-in wireless, nor the video card
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: god .. use a better or well supported distro :D like pclos
<toogreen> bob-jenkins I guess it's the whole chipset the problem
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: i900 right ?
<LePoulpe303> vino is almost unusable for me because of refresh problems  ; i didn't find anything on www to fix that ; anyone has an idea please ?
<toogreen> bob-jenkins :P hey I love ubuntu... I want my ubuntu back!
<bob-jenkins> hehe
<toogreen> bob-jenkins no actually it's i950
<bob-jenkins> oh, ok
<toogreen> bob-jenkins which I guess is very new (so unsupported? :|)
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: are you sure there such a intel chipset at all !? googling turns up nothing :(
<Ekumba> hilfe
<toogreen> bob-jenkins I downloaded some drivers but they won't install.. it complains about agpgart and kernel modules not being able to compile
<Ekumba> kann mir niemand helfen?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: link me to the drivers, plz
<toogreen> bob-jenkins yes if you look up on Intel.com you will find it... but when u want drivers it refers to older chips... i915 i think
<toogreen> ok holdon
<Nexinarus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<bob-jenkins> eh, why ?! use the script thats on all systems
<bob-jenkins> ubuntu@ubuntu:/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples$ pwd
<bob-jenkins> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples
<bob-jenkins> there is a script there
<bob-jenkins> install-css.sh
<bob-jenkins> why not use that ?!
<Ekumba> i need help:i'm a linux newwbie.my directory ar /usr/local/bin has chanchec.die bin directory has become a " 		escape pipe" sign and i can't access ist
<tucoz> Hello. I am trying to find that dapper-install page. Where I can describe how my install went.
<toogreen> bob-jenkins do you want me to send u the drivers i got?
<liable> indeed
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: no .. just link me. :)
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: because dcc wont work on my connection .. some port blocking :(
<Firefox> who can help me?
<toogreen> bob-jenkins ok hold on im just having trouble starting gnome :| there's a bug about a panel already running or something
<daem0n> how can i go about adding a new user to a system and also giving them sudo access?
<tucoz> Firefox, with what?
<Firefox> may me in private?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen: oh .. killall -9 gnome-panel
<tonyyarusso> !ask
<illllio> I need some help, ive installed an openVPN server and on the serverside i have: "ifconfig 192.168.43.191 192.168.0.190" and on the client: "ifconfig 192.168.43.190 192.168.43.191", i connect and i cant still ping client->server or server->client - whats wrong?
<tucoz> Firefox, I think the general aproach to getting help is to ask your question here.
<Firefox> cant install xmms
<Firefox> from source
<illllio> apt-get install xmms <3
<bob-jenkins> why do you want to install from source, Firefox ?
<Firefox> ai download source
<daem0n> how can i go about adding a new user to a system and also giving them su access (via command line only)?
<Firefox> & if ai dl i need install
<illllio> why dont use precompiled package?
<Firefox> just situation
<tucoz> if you want to install from source, you need the build-essentials package
<shehzad> hi alls
<Firefox> i insyalled
<Firefox> was installed
<Firefox> esse...
<tucoz> so, what happens?
<Firefox> The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<Firefox> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<Firefox> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<Firefox> *** full path to glib-config.
<Firefox> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<bob-jenkins> Firefox: if u want to compile from source d othis
<illllio> what do you think then?
<illllio> install libglib
<illllio> apt-cache search libglib
<crimsun> Firefox: I gave you the solution about an hour ago
<crimsun> Firefox: sudo apt-get build-dep xmms
<bob-jenkins> Firefox: "apt-get build-dep xmms; apt-get source xmms; cd DIR/ ; debian/rules binary"
<bob-jenkins> ok ?
<shehzad> is there any one how can tell me how i can use yahoo and msn at ubunt linux
<bob-jenkins> DIR is the dir created by the command, Firefox
<shehzad> who***
<Firefox> build dep not work
<crimsun> Firefox: you need the main repository enabled.
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Use Gaim.
<tucoz> shedi, gaim maybe?
<illllio> crimsun: What does "build-dep" means anyway?
<crimsun> illllio: build dependency
<Firefox> how enable
<Firefox> repository
<illllio> oh.
<shehzad> i am new at linux tonyy
<crimsun> !tell Firefox about repos
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: You running Gnome?  (Default install)
<daem0n> how can i go about adding a new user to a system and also giving them su access (via command line only)?
<bob-jenkins> Firefox: do you have any deb-src lines ?
<illllio> I need some help, ive installed an openVPN server and on the serverside i have: "ifconfig 192.168.43.191 192.168.0.190" and on the client: "ifconfig 192.168.43.190 192.168.43.191", i connect and i cant still ping client->server or server->client - whats wrong?
<shehzad> i think so
<Firefox> what the deb src lines?
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Applications > Internet > Gaim Instant Messenger
<illllio> Firefox: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep apt-src
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: In that, just add accounts, and put in your information for both of them.
<crimsun> illllio: (deb-src)
<tucoz> shehzad: is it a brownish background on your desktop? then you are running gnome.
<illllio> oh :D
<shehzad> ok now what i have to do
<illllio> my bad
<Tom_Kidd> Ubuntu gets the wrong free space off my Mp3 player, it says around 40mb free when theres around 500mb free.. Anyone else get this?
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: The first time it runs I think like three windows open at once, look for the Accounts one, click Add.
<shehzad> there is somthing screen name
<bob-jenkins> use this, Firefox http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: wow, did it work ?
<kemik> Tom_Kidd:  make sure theres not a .Thrash on the mp3disk
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, here's a link : http://support.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/index.htm
<shehzad> should i have to give my user name and password
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, no, my gnome was freaking so I apt-get a fluxbox :P
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Select the protocol (Yahoo/MSN), and put in your account info.
<bob-jenkins> ok, toogreen1 .. lol :D
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Not your Ubuntu ones, but Yahoo&MSN yeah.
<jubei> guys, any ideas as to why my Matrox pci graphics card can't raise resolutions?
<Tom_Kidd> No, there's not
<daem0n> how can i go about adding a new user to a system and also giving them su access (via command line only)?
<bob-jenkins> wow, toogreen1 .. you have a really featured laptop !! how much did you buy it for ?
<glick> hey i changed the resolution on my screen, and then didnt accept, and when it reverted back the panel was in the middle of the screen
<glick> how do i change it back
<Firefox> i dont understand this
<glick> what the hell
<shehzad> should i have to put yahoo/msn in the host name or where
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, 14000 Chinese RMB :P I'm not sure how much that is in US dollars
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: and, sorry, i dont think i can help you more .. i am not able to know which package provides "xorgconfig" :(
<chuckyp> test?
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Host name?
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: i am india, so do you know how many INR is it ?
<daem0n> how can i go about adding a new user to a system and also giving them su access (via command line only)?
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: All you need is protocol, username, and password.
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, no Idea!! :| but i know it's reasonable price for what I got
<glick> does anyon know why the hell its doing that>?
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, only problem is that its got that weird unsupported chipset :(
<glick> how can i get my pannel back to its proper location?
<sisreg06> j mossoro
<syf> where in cn are ya toogreen1?
<Tom_Kidd> Ubuntu gets the wrong free space off my Mp3 player, it says around 40mb free when theres around 500mb free.. Anyone else get this? (TSONIC)
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: lol .. ok. RMB .. are sure your currency's called that ? is it Yuan Renminbi ?
<golan> Hi everybody! I'm italian, and I've a question: how do you pronounce "thawte" ??
<tonyyarusso> daem0n: You'll probably want to check out 'man adduser' and 'man visudo' (with its "See also"s).
<rob> Tom_Kidd, check the .trash folder on your mp3 player
<Tom_Kidd> I did
<syf> 14000 is quite a bit for a lappie even in china
<syf> heh
<rob> did you rm it?
<syf> that's hou gwai
<gnomefreak> golan: that question is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tom_Kidd> yes
<bob-jenkins> syf: hehe
<bob-jenkins> :D
<golan> thanks gnomefreak
<golan> sorry for the disturb
<zombics> how do i chek a pkg version ?
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, 13,700.00 CNY China Yuan Renminbi 	= 	75,591.91 INR
<gnomefreak> package -version
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<tonyyarusso> zombics: 'apt-cache policy packagename' tells you some neat stuff too.
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: ok.. expensive :S for me .. but really nice, seeing the features
<zombics> gnomefreak, tonyyarusso thx
<GutterPunk> Hi, does anyone happen to know of a stock ticker applet for gnome or KDE? Gtik looks a bit outdated.
<GutterPunk> I'm thinking bout buying some shares :)
<toogreen1> syf, I'm in Shanghai... I'm not Chinese tho, I'm from Canada but working here
<bob-jenkins> does ubuntu not include a rss feed reader by default ?
<syf> ah, nice :)
<syf> that explains the price then ;p macau china here
<livin4jc> hello
<transgress> has there been any noted problems with nautilus as of late?
<livin4jc> i have a question
<bob-jenkins> hmm.. i really need to visit china to get my tech stuff once ..
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: what is the exact laptop model ?
<gnomefreak> livin4jc: ask it please
<shehzad> i cant
<shehzad> get it
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, ACER TravelMate 4200
<shehzad> how can type protocol
<shehzad> r u there?
<bob-jenkins> ok, ty, toogreen1 :D
<syf> bob-jenkins, just remember, they usually don't put a price on it
<livin4jc> i have two hardisks i recently installed ubuntu on my primary slave hd on the start up how can i chose ubuntu to boot up coz windows first boots up
<syf> bob-jenkins, but it's probably not very different in india
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: I'm here.
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: You don't type the protocol, you select it from the dropdown list.
<liable> livin4jc: bios
<shehzad> i got it yahoooooooooooo its ok
<bob-jenkins> syf: ok. and anyway, i dont have money to buy a new, as i said :D just want to look up the exact specs
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, you really can't help me more with that? not even fix my video card? I can leave without the network for now as I can use my pcmcia wireless... buti really want the video to work properly!!
<livin4jc> yeah i tried it on the bios but what should be the first device to boot up?
<shehzad> i did but its saying didnt get email correct
<liable> livin4jc: the slave drive
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: well.. i cant find what provides xorgconfig .. which is REALLY strange
<shehzad> should i have to give my msn or yahoo id and password
<livin4jc> liable can you tell me the details
<bob-jenkins> err.. power problem. damn
<bob-jenkins> be back later
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bob-jenkins> sorry, toogreen1 , catch ya later
<toogreen1> bob-jenkins, the drivers i found seem to work only with XFree86... at least that's what they wrote in the readme files...
<livin4jc> liable: have you done this before?
<liable> livin4jc: no, go into bios, you should see two hd's, pick the second
<bob-jenkins> toogreen1: just check for xorgocnfig ..
<livin4jc> well i did that but it doesn't work
<syf> btw.. i installed the drivers for my nvidia card from the nvidia site... and editted the xorg config file, now when i try to start my gdm it will say that the x server isn't working, has been disabled, etc. but X still starts up, what gives? :S
<toogreen1> damn. :(
<Ratmann> just coming here to say i love Ubuntu
<Ratmann> lol
<Ratmann> now carry on with the normal schedule
<rob> heh good stuff
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Of course.
<jubei> any ideas on the matrox myqstique?
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: You do intend to sign in to those accounts, do you not?
<liable> livin4jc: then you have messed up when you installed, you might want to install grub to the mbr of the primary drive, should fix your problem.
<livin4jc> can anyone give another option???
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ACB70508.ipt.aol.com *!*@p548D30D3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@p50906982.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@*fiberworld.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb stoner_!*@*.t-ipconnect.de *!*n=stoner@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@c-68-55-227-190.hsd1.md.comcast.net *!*@c-24-245-24-5.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb broken_ladder!*@* *!*@tor/session/* *!*@202.71.102.94 *!*@d-199-227-114.bootp.Virginia.EDU]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201009239069.user.veloxzone.com.br *!*@*.jan.bellsouth.net *!*@user-4011.lns6-c11.dsl.pol.co.uk *!*@c-24-7-108-240.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@host-70-45-66-47.onelinkpr.net *!*@a83-132-101-49.cpe.netcabo.pt *!*@202.67.12.18 *!*@lns-bzn-25-82-251-213-106.adsl.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<poningru> woah
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip68-102-127-74.ks.ok.cox.net *!*@S010600904b5bb782.ca.shawcable.net *!*@84.236.234.13 brandon_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@d220-236-98-49.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*@c9068dc2.virtua.com.br]  by Seveas
<rob> ooh ban spam
<livin4jc> liable: when i set my hard drive where ubuntu is it does work right
<Seveas> little cleanup...
<poningru> more like unban spam
<zombics> lots of banned ppl ahh?
<rob> that too :)
<livin4jc> i mean set it up as primary
<unfou> lotsa people
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Seveas> lotsa abuse...
<Seveas> so lotsa bans
<unfou> how do i add FS support for forgien language files to 5.10? (it works on the live CD)
<liable> livin4jc: explain exactly what you mean then, i cant read minds.. you said it wouldnt boot..
<zombics> in ubuntu it used the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel?
<Seveas> all bans by Ubugtu are mofos that abuse IRC exploits
<poningru> hehe
<blacking> hello all
<Ekumba> hello
<Seveas> (and I don't consider the term mofo a CoC violation when used for those people)
<rob> Seveas, people have seemed to have gotten that out of their systems mostly now
<Ekumba> does anyone know how i can access a directory with a "tube" symbol?
<blacking> please does anyone here can help me how install ubuntu on USB drive__
<blacking> ??
<Seveas> rob, nope, still used today
<Seveas> look at the ban list 
<unfou> Ekumba: \|
<rob> Seveas, we (freenode) was getting smashed by them a while ago
<livin4jc> liable: i installed ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive but what i did was i set it up as primary first and disconnected the other drive which has windows, it will run well when that hard disk is set to primary master
<Ekumba> unfou,yes?
<unfou> Ekumba, that's how you access it
<rob> now not as much
<Seveas> yeah, it's starting to get less
<Seveas> but it's still used from time to time
<Ekumba> ah,ok
<unfou> Ekumba, or start typing the name and click tab while in bash
<Ekumba> an how can i make it normal?
<poningru> unfou: what do you mean fs?
<unfou> Ekumba, normal ?
<poningru> file system?
<unfou> poningru, yeah
<blacking> link or anyelse how start is appreciate..
<unfou> poningru, seeing files with characters other than english
<liable> livin4jc: ok, so put the windows drive back in, and install grub to the mbr of that drive.
<poningru> unfou: oh
<poningru> unfou: just install those fonts
<Ekumba> that the symbol becomes a "normal" sign.i can'T access a files or open the driectory
<unfou> poningru, its not a fonts issue
<livin4jc> how do i install grub to the mbr? of that drive? what's mbr btw? sorry im just new to linux
<poningru> livin4jc: what are you trying to do?
<unfou> poningru, i tried using the NLS UTF extension
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell livin4jc about mbr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> mbr = master boot record (first section of a hard disk)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=root@*httpcraft/root404]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> normally first section of your master disk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*root404]  by Seveas
<Curtman> Is there an easy way to patch & build a kernel from deb-src?
* rob wonders what difference that ban made
<rob> well, apart from n=root
<Seveas> exactly
<rob> :)
<Ekumba> ...help.please
<rob> Ekumba, just ask :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@p54AF1460.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@p5497D21E.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
<tonyyarusso> So now not only is it a bad idea to use IRC as root, it's not allowed either?
<ompaul> !ask
<rob> tonyyarusso, its not a good idea at least
<Ekumba> i have a directory with a pipe sysmbol,can't access it.and my programs in this directory don't start
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, root404 is the registered nickname of an abuser...
<rob> most things as root aren't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me how to fix sshserver?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Oh.
<poningru> a what symbol?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't know how can i change the password for one of my users
<ompaul> Ekumba, pipe as in | ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b chris!*@*]  by Seveas
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because even though i know it is right.. i can't log in
<Ekumba> what does | ? mean?
<Ekumba> i'm a newbie
<ompaul> Ekumba, that is a pipe, so you said pipe, that or > or that <  or something else
<poningru> nothing except in bash it means pipe through to another comand
<poningru> like cat foo.txt | grep bar
<Ekumba> the symbol is like a pipe,with an x
<ompaul> foo.txt bar is here
<livin4jc> so after i have done that i can quickly chose from windows and linux and vice versa upon booting?
<Ekumba> can't acceess this directory
<unfou> Ekumba, \|
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me how to fix sshserver?
<Ekumba> \| what does that mean?where should i use this?
<poningru> so the name of the directory is bu|far ?
<poningru> something liek that?
<unfou> Ekumba, how are you trying to access the directory ?
<edan> i cant get nvidia drivers 2 work i installed the nvidia-glx pkg and edited xorg.conf but its still not working....
<unfou> Ekumba, from where ?
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, the password is the same as the regular users password on the system
<Ekumba> i try to access it from the nautilius manager
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and why i can't access with that user (me) even invoking ssh from the local shell?
<gnomefreak> edan: did you install nvidia-settings?
<Ekumba> data manager
<edan> yep
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, only root can start sshd (or use sudo)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the client
<gnomefreak> edan: did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i try to access the server starting a client.. but when i put the password it ask me for it again
<ompaul> Ekumba, okay do this click on "System ->  Take Screenshot" and the  upload the "photo" to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, you need to do: ssh -l usernameonserver sshserver
<edan> dosnt work.... thers an error
<Ekumba> ok
<ArionH> what driver version are you trying to install, edan?
<gnomefreak> edan: can you please paste the error to pastebin
<edan> just a sec pls
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rob: what's taht?
* gnomefreak would like to know version of ubuntu and card if i can know that
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, thats using a Linux/Unix client to connect to the ssh server
<zombics> edan, pastbin = http://rafb.net/paste
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<DigitalGheko> lo 
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ompaul> zombics, we have our own :-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but what does that command do?
<edan> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<edan> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<edan> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<edan> command:
<edan> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Tallia1Kubuntu> -l ok
<edan> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<edan> from nv to nvidia.
<ompaul> edan, NO
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, ssh is the standard ssh client
<Ekumba> ompaul?i have done it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<ompaul> edan, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rob> -l lets you give a username
<gnomefreak> edan: are you on dapper?
<ompaul> Ekumba, just a moment
<Ekumba> ok,thank u very much
<gnomefreak> edan: have you done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose nvidia?
<ArionH> i actually managed to install my nvidia driver, but whe i reboot i have to re-install the driver. can somebody help me out? :)
<ubuntu> s
<edan> whats paste.ubuntu-nl.or?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell edan about nvidia
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rob: i know! i use to use ssh username@hostname.of.server
<Existe> hi all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i still can't log in
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell edan about pastebin
<edan> sorry im a bit knew on linux...
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, does that username exist on the server?
<ubuntu> hola
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's me now :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rob: is the main user of my machine
<gnomefreak> edan: read your pm about nvidia and pastebin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe because it doesn't accept users that can be sudo?
<edan> how can i check if im on dapper?
<rob> no
<gnomefreak> lsb_release -a
<zombics> ArionH, probebly modules arnt loading at boot try modprobe nvidia
<gnomefreak> ^^^type that in terminal
<ArionH> ok
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, maybe check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<ubuntu> gnomefreak,  juas
<gnomefreak> edan: sounds like you need to run sudo spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ArionH> nothing happened
<gnomefreak> juas?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's ssh-keygen?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was checking that one
<ArionH> do i need to insmod?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but no clue
<shehzad> hay i got it
<shehzad> yahooooooooooooooo and msnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<shehzad> its nice
<edan> how can i post the output i got from lsb_release -a?
<shehzad> are u there?
<gnomefreak> edan: just tell me what it says the code names
<ArionH> im kinda new to linux
<rob> Tallia1Kubuntu, its a different authentication method
<lesshaste> what is the maximum number of swap partitions you can have?
<Existe> Could anyone help me and tell me how to install Cmedia Audio SiS SI7012 Driver? when I installed ubuntu the sound was working properly, then I just mounted an NTFS partition and then installed a few audio codecs. sound has disappeared. "Device Not Detected". I'd be very thankful if anyone could help me solve this problem
<ompaul> Ekumba, type >> ls -al /usr/local << in a terminal  >>applications accessories terminal << I don't know that symbol
<gnomefreak> breezy badger ot dapper drake or hoary hedgehog?
<edan> breezy
<gnomefreak> edan: ty
<shehzad> tonyyarusso are u there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i think there was an error in the username specification
<edan> np :)
<ompaul> Ekumba, when you get that info back what is on the left side of the "bin" one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in webmin i removed the second allowed one
<gnomefreak> ok you need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make the driver nvidia
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and now it works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :( tahnks anyway
<gnomefreak> ^^^ed
<crimsun> Existe: pastebin output from cat /proc/asound/cards
<Ekumba> on the left side is:p----w----
<gnomefreak> edan: read the comment above^^^
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: Yeah, I am.
<highvoltage> hi. how do i see my entire 4GB RAM on a intel server board, besides compiling a new kernel?
<edan> ya i saw...
<Existe> crimsun thanks a lot
<shehzad> thats great tony
<edan> i need to run that when gdm is stopet?
<shehzad> hay would u like to tell me how can i get study notes about this oprating system
<Existe> just a minute
<shehzad> its kool
<crimsun> Existe: url when you're finished, please
<shehzad> and tell me how can i map network drives of win xp at LAN?
<Existe> crimsun
<Existe> here it is
<Existe> root@localhost:/home/existe/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.11rc3# cat /proc/asound/cards
<Existe> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<Existe>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9738 at 0xb800, irq 21
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: What do you mean by study notes?  For networking with Windows, look into !samba.
<crimsun> Existe: your sound card is detected just fine, and DON'T paste here. Use pastebin.
<gnomefreak> edan: no you can run that now if you like
<ompaul> Seveas, can you take a look at this, I don't recognise the symbol on bin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9808
<shehzad> i want to get print outs then want to study how can i use this oprating system as clints and server like mail server and proxy
<ompaul> Ekumba, I am asking Seveas to have a look it is beyond me - Seveas he says the permissions are  Ekumba on the left side is:p----w----
<edan> gnomefreak, i'v enterd a screen wich i can choos xserver-xorg or xserver-xorg-dbg what 2 choos??
<shehzad> i am going to kick out my windows ;)
<tonyyarusso> shehzad: I guess you could just print whatever pages are relevant from mans and the wiki.
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to observe the active connections of a SSH server?
<Ekumba> k
<G0SUB> Seveas there?
<Seveas> yes (but busy)
<G0SUB> oh, ok
<gnomefreak> edan: xserver-xorg i think
<lesshaste> what is the maximum number of swap partitions you can have?
* gnomefreak never had a choice :(
<edan> gnomefreak, k
<ErPiU> hi all, i should like "evolution" beeps when new mails came
<aeon17x> stopkeylogger
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.5.114.199]  by Ubugtu
* aeon17x was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<edan> gnomefreak, i chose nvidia is that ok?
<crimsun> Existe: what precisely is the problem with your sound?
<shehzad> ok
<shehzad> i will
<gnomefreak> edan: yes
<Ekumba> ...
<edan> gnomefreak, how much memory to use?
<heyjoe2> could someone help me: last night i set up mp3 playback and today its not working. any ideas why?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to observe the active connections of a SSH server?
<Existe> crimsun well no sound comes out of my speakers, that's the problem
<gnomefreak> edan: leave it blank
<crimsun> Existe: pastebin the output from amixer
<ompaul> Ekumba, I have no idea how you managed that - it should not be like that - and I don't know what the 'p' is
<shehzad> tony how can i install more softwars like real player
<edan> gnomefreak, use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Ekumba> ok.does anyone know it in here?
<Ekumba> what does the permission:p----w---- mean?and how can i access it or redo it?
<Existe> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<Existe>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<Existe>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Existe>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<Existe>   Front Left: Playback 31 [100%]  [on] 
<Existe>   Front Right: Playback 31 [100%]  [on] 
<Existe> Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0
<Existe>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
* intelikey please don't irc as root.
<Existe>   Playback channels: Mono
<Existe>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<Existe>   Mono: Playback 31 [100%]  [off] 
<Existe> Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
<Existe>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<Existe>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<Existe>   Limits: Playback 0 - 255
<Existe>   Front Left: Playback 255 [100%]  [on] 
<gnomefreak> Existe: stop
<Existe>   Front Right: Playback 255 [100%]  [on] 
<Existe> Simple mixer control 'Surround',0
<Existe>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Existe>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %existe!*@*]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> ty
<crimsun> Existe: dude, _pastebin_
<ompaul> np
<crimsun> !tell Existe about pastebin
<livin4jc> tell livin4jc windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<livin4jc> hehehe
<Ekumba> thank u very much ompaul
<Ekumba> what does the permission:p----w---- mean?and how can i access it or redo it?
<iGotNoTime> thank you
<heyjoe2> could someone help me fix a bizarre problem with ubuntu strangely no longer recognizing mp3, even though i configured it last night and it worked?
<Seveas> I'm lagged
<Seveas> let's try another server
<brenner> heyjoe2: how did you config it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %existe!*@*]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you did that already how many time should you have to
<livin4jc> someone pls give the command so that i can see how to reinstall grub if i have windows on the disk
<livin4jc> i mean on the other disk
<intelikey> Ekumba man chmod
<brenner> livin4jc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<heyjoe2> brenner: someone on here helped me with it
<iGotNoTime> I do not have Ubuntu installed but have some easy questions prior to install....
<heyjoe2> brenner: im 100% sure it worked last night
<edan> gnomefreak, im srry for the naging but should i use kernel framebuffer device interface??
<ompaul> Seveas, fast enough from here
<iGotNoTime> the Add Applications does the entire install?
<brenner> heyjoe2: what app are you using?
<livin4jc> type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install -> can you please give examples of this X thingy
<livin4jc> hheheh
<iGotNoTime> With a GUI?
* Curtman wonders if Linus will ever merge the patch for via 8251 sata.
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: No.  You don't see that until the install is done.
<iGotNoTime> I don't get along with the get functions on consoles
<heyjoe2> brenner: tried it on amarok and rhythmbox
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: You don't need to know any console stuff for the install.
<iGotNoTime> but when install is done to put in open source programs such as GAIM it is graphical?
<Ekumba> intelikey:have read the man chmod.but i don't get it.how could i fix the p----w---- .i'm a newbie
<brenner> livin4jc: type 'mount'.  the / partition is your root partition.  it should "say /dev/<something> on /".
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: It's not graphical and pretty, but pretty simple text menus, you just answer the questions.
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<brenner> livin4jc: that's the one you need to pass
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Correct.  But Gaim is installed by default.
<livin4jc> hmmm
<brenner> heyjoe2: what happens when you load an mp3?
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Add Applications will get you a lot of common things, and everything is available through Synaptic.
<iGotNoTime> I just mean I do not have to know the -t-wblahblah.tar.gz junk right?
<livin4jc> type $ grub-install /dev/hda/ ---> so this is what i should type?
<iGotNoTime> like that ^^^^^^
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: No, unless you need to compile a driver or something.
<iGotNoTime> ok thank you :)
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Even if you have to do command line, most things would be 'sudo apt-get install somecoolproggy'.
<intelikey> Ekumba you read the man page  but still don't see how to use it ?      ok.    sudo chmod 644 <file>    if it's data   or    chmod 755 <file>   if it's (supposed to be) executable
<iGotNoTime> It has been over a year since I have had nix running, is this a good distro?
<heyjoe2> brenner: in amarok it says some media could not be loaded (not playable)
<brenner> livin4jc: waht is the exact line mount returns for /?'
<iGotNoTime> huge irc users!
<heyjoe2> brenner: and earlier it said something about not recognizing mp3s, but i think that was in rhythmbox
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: I love it.  Straight from Windows XP into Hoary myself.
<iGotNoTime> will be doing in about 20 minutes myself I think :P
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Very easy, friendly community, great documentation, and you can sit back and watch it improve.
<intelikey> Ekumba also note that directories need to be executable.
<livin4jc> brenner: sorry i don't get what you mean coz im just new to linux, can you give me an example?
<iGotNoTime> what about dreamweaver ?
<livin4jc> :)
<Thedonn> Has anyone got VNC working correctly on Ubuntu?
<iGotNoTime> wine?
<Ekumba> i'll try somehow
<iGotNoTime> is there a stable xp emulator for things like photoshop?
<heyjoe2> brenner: any idea on how to get around it?
<brenner> heyjoe2: double-checking: type this: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<edan> whil configuring the xserver-xorg should i use kernel framebuffer device interface????
<gnomefreak> iGotNoTime: i could be wrong but i dont think dreamweaver runs on wine
<Thedonn> iGotNoTime, Crossover Office
<Bennett> can someone help me with my software raid setup
<iGotNoTime> Thedonn that is commercial isn't it?
<gnomefreak> edan: i alwasy say no but thats my set up
<Thedonn> iGotNoTime, It is
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Maybe.  I've heard reports that it works, but haven't tried.  Check out Nvu while you're at it though.
<brenner> livin4jc: apps > accessories > terminal.  type 'mount'.  what's the first line?
<edan> gnomefreak, lol ill say no 2....
<iGotNoTime> Yes I just read up on that!
<Ekumba> intelikey:ok,chmod has done something.there was a x symbol on the symbol of the "pipe" for this directory,it is gone
<edan> gnomefreak, thnx
<iGotNoTime> It looks good enough :P
<livin4jc> im currenty on windows right now
<gnomefreak> edan: when done dont forget to restart X
<iGotNoTime> KDE is included or I need to install?
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Seems to be.  For other equivalent programs, see !alternative.
<gnomefreak> iGotNoTime: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<iGotNoTime> neither is installed yet
<iGotNoTime> which is suggested?
<livin4jc> brenner after i got the first line i would need to add that into hda?
<gnomefreak> if useing ubuntu run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<edan> gnomefreak, how can i know my keyboard options?
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Kubuntu comes with KDE, Ubuntu with Gnome.
<iGotNoTime> I am doing it this morning
<ali> iGotNoTime: ubuntu hehe
<gnomefreak> iGotNoTime: kubuntu = ubuntu with kde
<gnomefreak> edan: leave them as they are
<me2win> KDE > Gnome
<heyjoe2> brenner: http://pastebin.com/588689
<brenner> livin4jc: damn.  i forgot you couldn't boot into ubuntu! *slaps forehead* sorry.
<intelikey> iGotNoTime ubuntu is sujested.    you can add kde to ubuntu  or add gnome to kubuntu  as you wish.
<Thedonn> Anyone using VNC here?
<ali> Thedonn: yes
<Ekumba> intelikey:now the permission is: prwxr-xr-x but  still can't open the directory.there is still a "pipe" symbol for the directory in the data manager
<livin4jc> brenner: i can boot to ubunto if i use that hd as primary master on my computer
<iGotNoTime> I have never used gnome, does it have any features over KDE?
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: I personally, just for kicks, have Gnome, KDE, XFCE, IceWM, E, and some others all on the same box.
<Thedonn> iGotNoTime, I prefer Gnome
<ali> iGotNoTime: it's sexier :)
<iGotNoTime> gnome is?
<gnomefreak> iGotNoTime: they are for the most part identical just differnet names for apps and different look
<ali> iGotNoTime: imho :)
<iGotNoTime> hehe
<iGotNoTime> kk
<me2win> iGotNoTime,
<gnomefreak> gnome has menu on top kde has it set up like xp
<me2win> if you want something that rocks
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: Check some screenshots and see what you like.
<me2win> take KDE
<me2win> you wont regret it
* Thedonn has a raging horn for Gnome..
<ali> gnomefreak: coming from a guy with a name gnomefreak, that's very even handed
<Ekumba> intelikey:and why is this directory:prwxr-xr-x   2 12569 root 4096 2006-03-06 20:51 bin like this?shouldn't it be root root and not 12569 root?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: You can put that menu wherever you want.
<livin4jc> brenner: the other hard disk has windows xp, if i use the hd with windows xp as master and ubunto as slave and i go to bios and select ubunto hd as first boot up device it doesn't boot up
<knuxxles> hi
<heyjoe2> brenner: did u get the pastebin? mean anything to u?
<intelikey> Ekumba i know nothing of "data manager"   what are you trying to do ?    and the permissions being p*  means pipe.   do an ls -l <file>  and show me the output
<gnomefreak> ali: heres a secret i perfer xfce :) shhhhhhhhh dont tell
<me2win> iGotNoTime, KDE is better, go with KDE
<knuxxles> anyone can tell me if it's possible to change my mac address in ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: by default
<Thedonn> me2win, rubbish
<ali> gnomefreak: haha, now you're blowing my mind
<iGotNoTime> so many opinions lol
<brenner> livin4jc: ah.  then yeah, set it as master so you can run mount
<ali> iGotNoTime: look essentially they're the same. try both see which you like best.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Well, yeah, but what's a default really when it's that easy to customize as you wish?
<Ekumba> intelikey:ls -l /usr/local/bin
<Ekumba> prwxr-xr-x  2 12569 root 4096 2006-03-06 20:51 /usr/local/bin
<iGotNoTime> which one has more wasteful RAM consuming widjets I can install?
<ali> iGotNoTime: haha probably kde
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: in that case wouldnt matter what it came with
<livin4jc> brenner: after i have completed the process i should be able to boot up ubunto hard disk even though it a slave drive?
<brenner> livin4jc: you can't just use /dev/hda afaik.  you need to know (a) if it is actually /dev/hda that / is mounted on, and (b) which partition it's on. i.e. /dev/hdaX
* gnomefreak brb
<knuxxles> I have another computer which is an ibook g4
<Thedonn> iGotNoTime, Have you tried windows 98Se or ME?
<brenner> heyjoe2: it's already installed
<knuxxles> my isp configured my internet access with that computer
<brenner> weird
<me2win> iGotNoTime, KDE
<knuxxles> when I try to switch to my ubuntu running pc
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: If you're looking for wasteful, why not go my route, install both, check one out for the first week, and the other for the second, and then choose?
<knuxxles> my network connection doesn't work
* Thedonn bashes me2win in the face...GNOME!
<intelikey> ok it's a pipe to the /usr/local/bin   Ekumba    what are you trying to do in  /usr/local/bin ?
<ali> iGotNoTime: me2win is obviously a kde fanboi :)
<me2win> iGotNoTime, but they are hardly RAM oconsuming in KDE
<knuxxles> because mac addresses are different
<knuxxles> is there anyway I can fix this?
<heyjoe2> brenner: yeah thats what i thought, any ideas why it wouldnt be working
<me2win> ali, Gnome users = OS9 fanbois
<iGotNoTime> I will do as suggested and just install Windows ME
<iGotNoTime> I get a clock with that!
<ali> me2win: you = a troll :)
<tonyyarusso> me2win: Gnome user.  Haven't used a Mac since LONG before that.
<knuxxles> nobody has no idea about my problem :(
<ali> knuxxles: sorry what is your problem
<Ekumba> i want to open the directory and access the files.i had a file named amule in there.i copied it to the desktop to open amule from there.now i can't nether access the file/directory nor open amule
<ali> is there any way i can monitor what apt is doing at the moment?
<Ekumba> what does pipe mean?
<me2win> iGotNoTime, If you want Desktop Environment that isn't completely behind the competition, use KDE. Otherwise, if you want something that LOOKS old and WORKS old... use Gnome
<Healot> '|'
<me2win> Qt > Gtk
<ali> Ekumba: this symbol "|"
<heyjoe2> brenner: when i open it in rhythmbox the file plays but really fast, like the progress bar goes really fast and no sound comes out obviously
<Thedonn> me2win, KDE fanboi -> win32 haXor
<Ekumba> ok
<ali> me2win: have you heard of #kubuntu :P
<knuxxles> I have two computers, primary one is an ibbok g4 runs on mac os x
<iGotNoTime> LOL
<ali> knuxxles: yep
<knuxxles> the other one is a ubuntu running pc
<tonyyarusso> iGotNoTime: There are also many good reviews/comparisons of the two that Google can direct you too, but the best way is probably experiencing them.
<ali> knuxxles: ok
<knuxxles> my internet service provider fixed my internet access with the mac adress of my notebook
<ali> knuxxles: yep
<me2win> ali, yes, im in all 4 english rooms lol
<makhou> hi
<knuxxles> so when I switch to my pc, I can't connect to internet
<Thedonn> me2win, p4wned by KDE
<Ekumba> but what does pipe mean for the acccessibility?or what is the function of it and where does it came from?it was'nt there yesterday
<Thedonn> :-)
<ali> knuxxles: are the mac and pc connected?
<Healot> is that even legal?
<brenner> heyjoe2: i'm not sure to be honest.
<iGotNoTime> I will probably try them both, I used KDE before so will probably try gnome first :)
<heyjoe2> brenner: ok thanks for your help anyway
<brenner> heyjoe2: try beep-media-player
<Thedonn> knuxxles, I had that very same problem as you
<me2win> iGotNoTime, I agree with tonyyarusso, best way is experience them yourself, KDE vs. Gnome is a never ending debate
<knuxxles> and it feels extremely rubbish to call them every time when I switch my computers
<ali> Ekumba: a pipe is used to combine command line tools.
<knuxxles> no they are not connected
<iGotNoTime> yes
<heyjoe2> is that another type of media player?
<knuxxles> can I change my ubuntu based pc's mac address
<Firefox> plz help
<rob> me2win, besides, xfce4 is better
<knuxxles> so it can be same with my notebook
<brenner> heyjoe2: yep. sort of like winamp classic
<knuxxles> so I can connect to internet with no problem
* rob trolls :P
<Thedonn> knuxxles, really it should be the mac of your router, but I assume they wont support that
<Firefox> to compile xmms need glib > 1.2.2
<Firefox> i donwload
<Firefox> glib
<Ekumba> but why can't access the pipe directory?i have my amule executable in there,so that amule doesn't start anymore
<ali> knuxxles: here is a way i can see you using them without screwing with the mac address', just turn on the ibook, plug the ibook into the pc, turn on internet sharing on the ibook over ethernet, set up the pc to connect via dhcp and bam!
<Firefox> ./configre - no erros
<me2win> rob, lol
<brenner> Firefox: xmms is in the repos
<Firefox> make have erros
<heyjoe2> ok, but its still a strange problem
<brenner> Firefox: no need to compie
<ali> Ekumba: I'm not sure I know what you're talking about
<rob> actually, the latest xfce4 from their svn rocks
<Firefox> i dont have connect to internet
<brenner> heyjoe2: i agree
<intelikey> Ekumba i'm not sure what has happened there.  but it looks to me like your emule is trying to pipe data to/from /usr/local/bin  to/from /usr/local/bin    i.e.  mobius loop.     ;S
<ali> Firefox: what are you trying to install?
<Firefox> xmms
<Firefox> from source
<Thedonn> knuxxles, Why not be able to use both at the same time?
<heyjoe2> anyone out there think they might be able to help me with none of the apps playing mp3s, despite the fact that it was playing last night
<ali> Firefox: what are the make errors
<tonyyarusso> Firefox: How'd you get the source?  And why not get a .deb instead?
<ali> heyjoe2: YEAH
<Ekumba> ok,and what should i do now?
<Firefox> i need isntall source
<ali> heyjoe2: excuse the caps
<heyjoe2> ali: when i open it in rhythmbox the file plays but really fast, like the progress bar goes really fast and no sound comes out obviously
<Firefox> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<brenner> Firefox: i assume you installed build-essential (i'm pretty sure you can get that off the cd)
<Ekumba> how can i restore it?i just have tried to open the amule file from there yesterday and it worked
<ali> heyjoe2: open rhythmbox from the commandline play a song and tell me what the command line says
<Firefox> i was isnatlll
<Firefox> esseee.e.e.
<intelikey> Ekumba i don't really know i've never messed an inode up like that before....
<Thedonn> Anyone got experience with VNC in here?
<ali> Firefox: what is your native language?
<Ekumba> but now ihaven't any access.and can't delete it
<ali> Thedonn: yes
<heyjoe2> ali: sorry i dont know how to open it from the command line. but i am good at pasting :)
<ali> heyjoe2: it's not hard, open up the command line then type "rhythmbox"
<heyjoe2> ok
<Ekumba> oh,great.and what to do now
<Thedonn> ali, Im having problems config the damn thing, do you run Gnome through it?
<Ekumba> :-(
<Firefox> i was download glib 1.2.10
<Firefox> but cant install
<Firefox> stupid erros
<Firefox> when i make
<heyjoe2> ali: how do i play a song
<ali> Firefox: that's why you don't install stuff from source :)
<intelikey> Ekumba try    sudo ls /usr/local/bin/
<Healot> Firefox, you "need" the "libglib-dev" (the developement file, not only the "libglib" (the runtime)
<ali> heyjoe2: just like normal, with the GUI
<intelikey> see if root can break through the loop...
<heyjoe2> ali: ok
<Firefox> all glibs files installed
<ali> Thedonn: what do you want to do
<Firefox> in ubuntu
<ansh> hi....i hv just installed ubuntu 5.10 n it is not detecting my sound card...........i hv intel 915gav motherboard
<heyjoe2> ali: with rhythmbox i get no error message, the progress bar just goes real fast
<Healot> libglib-dev, dev package, not runtime package...
<ansh> can ne1 help me??
<heyjoe2> ali: but in amarok i get an error message
<chuckyp> ansh, no sounds work at all?
<ansh> yeah
<ali> heyjoe2: i want you to look at the terminal where you launched rhythmbox, what does it say after the initial rhythmbox command
<Thedonn> ali, Can I PM you, moving to fast in here, wanna see your xstartup is possible?
<Firefox> i need just install stupid player
<Ekumba> nope,didn't do anything
<chuckyp> ansh, what type of sound card do you have?
<Firefox> & i cant
<ali> Thedonn: what
<intelikey> Ekumba   sudo killall emule
<Thedonn> ali, /.vnc/xstartup ?
<chuckyp> Firefox, what player?
<intelikey> then try the ls again
<Firefox> xmms
<ansh> HDA intel
<ali> Thedonn: yeah ok pm me
<Firefox> from sources
<heyjoe2> ok
<Firefox> not repozitories
<chuckyp> Firefox, why not just install it from apt?
<knuxxles> ali: internet sharing with pc/mac was kinda problem with windows. is it really easy with ubuntu?
<Firefox> no apt
<Firefox> no internet
<chuckyp> Firefox, well how'd you get the source?
<Firefox> just have sources
<brenner> Firefox: how are you talking now the?
<brenner> s/the/then
<heyjoe2> ali: frank@ubuntu:~$ rhythmbox is all that happened
<Firefox> internet only in windows
<heyjoe2> ali: nothing after
<ali> knuxxles: yep, you just have the mac set to share the internet over ethernet, then have ubuntu connect via dhcp. that's it
<Firefox> its half-life to install my adsl modem
<brenner> heyjoe2: you running dapper or breezy?
<ali> heyjoe2: ok try it with amarok
<chuckyp> Firefox, what type of internet connection do you have? Why don't we get the internet connection working in nix?
<Ekumba> intelikey:nope.it says that there hasn't been aborted any process
<Firefox> adsl
<Firefox> access runnner
<Firefox> acorp srinter@adsl
<heyjoe2> brenner: breezy
<chuckyp> Firefox, So its dsl?  And it uses pppoe?
<Firefox> sprinter
<ansh> hey chuck!!!! u thr?
<Firefox> adsl ppoe
<chuckyp> ansh, yeah
<ansh> i hv HDA intel sound card
<intelikey> Ekumba use top or "ps ax "   to search for emule  make sure it's not running.
<chuckyp> Firefox, just run the pppoe conf in nix
<ansh> now how to config it??
<Firefox> its not just
<Firefox> my modem its oomgmgm
<chuckyp> ansh, did you check the wiki in the sound section?
<heyjoe2> ali: http://pastebin.com/588716
* xota saluda!
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<babo> Hi, I have to run and compile the nvidia installer now every time my computer boots up ... when I try to add the module to the kernel insmod and modprobe give me different errors - namely insmod tells me that the nvidia.ko file is already there, modprobe tells me that it's a fatal file that doesn't exist ????????  Help anyone ?
<Firefox> he cant run with out dirvers
<Firefox> drivers
<ansh> how to reach wiki??
<Firefox> i have somedrivers to him
<chuckyp> !tell ansh about wiki
<Firefox> in rpm
<Firefox> with dkms
<intelikey> Ekumba any idea what all you are going to loose if you have to rm that dir ?      emule for one thing.    were there other files in there ?
<chuckyp> ansh sry hold up
<intelikey> does ubuntu have anything in /usr/local/bin  by default ?
<intelikey> anyone    ^
<ali> heyjoe2: did you play a song?
<liable> shouldnt
<chuckyp> ansh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-a7eb4b290e8ca4dd102895d5e740a9e5a19e7a2c
<heyjoe2> ali: when i play a song in amarok i get a g streamer error
<liable> intelikey: its for compiled/user added apps
<Ekumba> don't know if there were some files...i know that there were some,but not made by me.
<ali> heyjoe2: ok what does it say?
<Firefox> i lose 3.5 mb & dont get player
<ansh> yeah chuck i m trying it
<Firefox> & cant play mp3
<intelikey> liable yes.    does that mean that ubuntu leaves it empty ?   or only adds *
<chuckyp> Firefox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE  get that working first.  Trust me apt-get install xmms would be so much easier.
<heyjoe2> ali: it doesnt stay up long enough. something about /dev/dsp being used by another program
<gnomefreak> where can i check what has been done from one kernel to another
<Bennett> can someone help me out here, I'm having trouble with my raid setup
<ali> heyjoe2: did you play a song when you opened amarok from the cli and then pasted that output into the pastebin?
<liable> intelikey: i cant say exactly, i dont have access to a ubuntu machine. what do you mean by adds *?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, pm?
<gnomefreak> same kernel differnet versions
<danboid> I added deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free to my sources.list for ubuntu-plf, apt didn't produce any errors when I updated it yet none of the plf packages (w32codecs etc.) are showing up under synaptic. Is that repos down?
<Ekumba> intelikey:i have made ps ax,and amule isn't running
<chuckyp> ansh, open a terminal and run lspci
<intelikey> Ekumba well you should be able to    ' sudo rm -i /usr/local/bin '    root can delete it .
<dyggMerald> is it by any chance possible to create a bootable "dos disc" using linux
<Ekumba> i hope there wouldn't be any problems with the system?
<vladuz976> how can i use talk or write to send other users a message?
<heyjoe2> ali: ill just get u the pastebin for that now
<chuckyp> ansh, "lspci | grep Multimedia" that will show you if the system is detecting your sound card.
<intelikey> Ekumba    ' sudo rm -Ri /usr/local/bin '
<ali> heyjoe2: roger
<heyjoe2> ali: http://pastebin.com/588722
<Ekumba> ok,i try it
<Ekumba> it's gone
<Ekumba> ok
<intelikey> you can    sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin     ekumba afterwards.
<danboid> anybody got a sources.list entry for ubuntu-plf that works?
<Ekumba> ok,made it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell danboid about easysource
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<ali> heyjoe2: for future reference, any time an app crashes/doesn't work do this and find out whats going on. as you can see here there is some critical gstreamer error. next step, is google the error string, see if other people have had the same problem.
<heyjoe2> ali: whats the error string?
<intelikey> what exactly did you do Ekumba to turn /usr/local/bin  into a pipe to /usr/local/bin ?     i want to make a note on it  ?
<heyjoe2> ali: is it (process:24096): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_pad_send_event: assertion `GST_STATE  (parent) >= GST_STATE_PAUSED' failed
<intelikey> Ekumba was it a pointy clicky drag and drop thing ?
<chuckyp> danboid, http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf  read that.
<babo> I'm having problems with the skype hijacker ... namely that there isn't one for 64 and that when I try to compile one myself with -m32 ... I get various linker errors
<heyjoe2> i wasnt playing it on amarok last night, i was playing it on rhythmbox, but why would it stop working after just one night?
<heyjoe2> ali: i googled (process:24096): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_pad_send_event: assertion `GST_STATE  (parent) >= GST_STATE_PAUSED' failed
<heyjoe2>  and nothing came up
<Ekumba> i installed amule from ubuntu,then i realised that it was an older version.so i installed amule from the net,an newer version with kad.but there wasn't any icon or file i could execute,just the one in the bin directory,so i just drag and dropped it on the desktop tray
<Ekumba> how could i now install amule the right way?
<Ekumba> the new version
<ansh> chuck i tried alsamixer......speakers got on
<ali> heyjoe2: yeah don't put that proccess part in. so i have had a look around, can't see anything but there are a few things we can try. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ansh> it is showing sound card
<chuckyp> ansh, what's showing sound card?
<ansh> actually alsamixer wasnt properly configured
<chuckyp> ansh, so now you are set?
<dyggMerald> found it http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DOS_boot_disk  ;)
<heyjoe2> ali: im pretty sure its breezy. the standard one from the net
<intelikey> Ekumba reinstall it as before.  but rather than drag and drop  right click and creat a launcher
<MyISPsuX> How Ironic! I was 80% on my ISO download and I got the famous xp blue screen!
<ansh> yeah smwht??
<spiekey> howdy!
<spiekey> i have a i386 box with an adaptec raid controller and when i boot it with the 5.10 breezy server iso i get a kernel panic.
<heyjoe2> ali: when i run rhythmbox from the command line and play a track i dont get any error message.
<spiekey> i have already tried it with: vga=normal noapic noscsi nodma noapm nousb nopcmcia nofirewire noagp nodhcp xmodule=vesa
<Ekumba> ok,but how do i creat a launcher?
<Overand> MyISPsuX: XP bluescreens are usually an indication of something *bad*
<ali> heyjoe2: ok, are other sounds playing?
<heyjoe2> ali: in the command line or application
<chuckyp> Ekumba, how could you move something from there by dragging with out root.  You just copied it you didn't move it.
<NET||abuse> Just setup kopete there, i'm wondering is there a plugin to share and view a personal picture, like msn has the image for your account, in the chat window?
<chuckyp> Ekumba, or you made a sym link.
<ansh> do i hv to gstream packages to run player like xmms or totem??
<Overand> it's not like the win9x era when they happened all the time
<heyjoe2> ali: yep, when i use gaim it works
<gnomefreak> Ekumba: right click panel add custom launcher in the command section put the command to launch it from cli
<Overand> MyISPsuX: so, there's a chance you've got bad hardware, heh.
<Ekumba> don't know,then u guess i copied it out of there
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, gaim does the same thing as kopete.
<Ekumba> yes
<MyISPsuX> yes overhand xp does not like my MSI video drivers
<ali> heyjoe2: ok umm have you recently installed any audio/video applications like amarok or vlc or anything?
<NET||abuse> chuckyp: yeh, but it doesn't have all the neat plugins.
<chuckyp> ansh, no you don't need them to run the apps.  But to play certain stuff you will.
<intelikey> right click on the desktop and select what ever creat a launcher your desktop offers.... then make the executable line say /usr/local/bin/emule    or what ever the exact name is.    emule.sh or what ever.
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, what plugins?
<brenner> MyISPsuX: could be worse.  you could be on dialup
<Guard] [an> hello
<Overand> haha Overhand
<NET||abuse> chuckyp: or do gaim have all the same plugins? you prefer gaim then?
<intelikey> Ekumba ^
<MyISPsuX> LOL
<Overand> MyISPsuX: also i suggest you get in the habit of using tab-complete, esp. as you're entering the unix world
* Overand is not overhand
<ansh> but rite now while playing mp3 in xmms it is not playing d songz????
* Overand is also not overland
<danboid> thanks gnomefreak- the source-o-matic deb entry works fine!
<Guard] [an> will ubuntu's gnome provide me more stuff than emerging gnome under gentoo ?
<Guard] [an> i mean, better config or such
<Overand> ^
<Overand> &
<heyjoe2> ali: i installed amarok after i got it working. and when i mentioned this problem someone recommended i install beep media player
<Ekumba> ok,i'll try.thank you very much intelikey!!!
<heyjoe2> ali: is it worth trying to uninstall amarok?
<intelikey> overland what are you ranting about ?
<ali> heyjoe2: you don't have any .ogg media files by any chance?
<chuckyp> NET||abuse, i've used gaim for a while on both windows and nix.  I dunno maybe i'm just used to it.  I've only briefly played with kopete.
<intelikey> Ekumba any time.
<Overand> gaim on windows suffers from 'gtk-on-windows-suck'
<danboid> How do I turn the password off on 'Hibernate computer' ?
<heyjoe2> ali: no only mp3s
<chuckyp> Overand, but its better than trillian takes less resources.
<ansh> chuck it is asking me to run gst-register
<Guard] [an> gaim on windows does not work when you have gtk 2.8
<ali> heyjoe2: do you have broadband?
<heyjoe2> ali: yes
<heyjoe2> ali: the inferior australian variety
<brenner> heh
<djy> how to setup ati drever
<intelikey> ok i'm out of time....   see some of yall tomarrow.
<chuckyp> ansh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-1a79cdebf301ad3068706c74427e869ca90c5920  if you follow that along they walk you through installing multimedia support etc...
<brenner> ubotu: tell djy about ati
<ali> heyjoe2: haha so do I, although mine's nice i've got dsl2 :) anyhow download this musicfile and we'll se if this works
<heyjoe2> ali: ok
<ali> heyjoe2: http://www.vorbis.com/music/Hydrate-Kenny_Beltrey.ogg
<ali> heyjoe2: now i've never listened to this so i can't guarantee it won't suck :)
<djy> I use dapper
<ansh> thnx chuck .....songz r running now.....it is enrique!!! hehe.....thnx a lot dude!!!
<heyjoe2> ali: heres a point
<jomarie> hi
<jomarie> s;
<jomarie> haolw
<heyjoe2> ali: gaim sounds dont seem to be working, but they were working like an hour ago
<Overand> chuckyp: i use gaim on windows, but i love how with many tabs open, resizing the window can cause the UI thread to lock up
<djy> hi
<heyjoe2> ali: out of the blue stopped working
<Overand> the best part of that  bug is that it's been in there for AT LEAST A YEAR
<ali> heyjoe2: we'll just try out this music file
<ali> heyjoe2: i've got a suspicion as to what the matter is
<jomarie> dsad
<jomarie> ] dhs
<jomarie> ] sd
<jomarie> sds
<jomarie> ds
<jomarie> d
<jomarie> sd
<jomarie> s
<jomarie> ds
<heyjoe2> ali: ok. its still loading
<chuckyp> Overand, I haven't experienced it.  Must not talk enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.160.186.235]  by apokryphos
<liable> yay
<brenner> djy: the wiki covers from hoary forward
<danboid> is there a repository with the latest amule (2.1.0) for breezy?
<ali> heyjoe2: cool
<Ekumba> danboid:http://forum.amule.org/thread.php?threadid=8617&sid=6b674def1b3c2da7952efeb75ed6ba56
<heyjoe2> ali: and now it appears frozen
<ali> heyjoe2: what does?'
<heyjoe2> ali: i refresh and i get nothin
<heyjoe2> ali: the ogg
<ali> heyjoe2: what are you playing it with?
<foxpaul> is there a way to ignore a directory when using -R - i want to chown all dirs in ~/temp apart from 1 of them, but i need to do it automatically
<heyjoe2> ali: i just opened the link with mozilla
<ali> heyjoe2: did it download the file?
<ali> heyjoe2: or did it playin mozilla?
<NET||abuse> wow, loving this stuff, gnome just works so well
<NET||abuse> :)
<MyISPsuX> hey what is the difference in the CD and the DVD versions?
<shiv> when I run tsclient the ICA is greyed out. How do I select that?
<heyjoe2> i clicked on the link and selected open in web browser
<gnomefreak> amule is part of emacs right?
<MyISPsuX> I can't find it on the website
<MyISPsuX> no descriptions
<heyjoe2> ali: and i get a blackscreen with a play button that i cant hit and a progress bar
<NET||abuse> i have all my msn on kopete, my ntfs drive mounted, a fat32 drive mounted, Xgl+compiz working..... hahahahhaa, god bless days like today
<ali> heyjoe2: ok just type this from the command line
<ali> heyjoe2: wget http://www.vorbis.com/music/Hydrate-Kenny_Beltrey.ogg
<NET||abuse> now, if i can just get my tortoisesvn repositories converted and uploaded onto my debian box's svn server
<Bennett> can anyone here help me with my raid setup
<heyjoe2> ali: ok in process
<shiv> when I run tsclient the ICA is greyed out. How do I select that? Plz help
<ali> heyjoe2: it's downloading?
<jc2> Bennett: What kind of raid are you setting up? I'm currently reloading a mixed Raid1+5 server environment.
<heyjoe2> ali: yes
<ali> heyjoe2: yell when its done
<Bennett> A software linear raid
<danboid> ekumba: Thanks- have you tried both packages (of the two diffeent guys)? Which one are you using?
<Bennett> it worlked b4
<heyjoe2> ali: cheers
<Bennett> I just can't re-creat the device
<Bennett> I type sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0
<fval> hola soy de bollullos y tu
<Bennett> and i get an error saying device or resource busy
<MyISPsuX> other than the 2.1GB what is the difference between the CD ISO & the DVD ISO ?
<jc2> Bennett : I'm doing software raid1+5 are you using mdadm?
<me2win> http://kde-apps.org/news/index.php?id=221
<Bennett> yes
<apokryphos> the DVD is live+install
<me2win> ^Torvals Recommends KDE
<MyISPsuX> ok
<MyISPsuX> thanks
<heyjoe2> ali: done
<jc2> Bennett: I got mine configured through here.. http://cgi.cse.unsw.edu.au/~neilb/mdadm
<heyjoe2> ali: 00%[====================================>]  3,900,576     25.77K/s    ETA 00:00
<heyjoe2> 20:23:32 (25.87 KB/s) - `Hydrate-Kenny_Beltrey.ogg' saved [3900576/3900576] 
<heyjoe2> frank@ubuntu:~$
<ali> me2win: haha do you think that you're going to convert people or are you just trying to annoy people
<jc2> For the most part.
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2: please use pastebin to paste
<ali> heyjoe2: ok cool so now open that up (it'll be in your homefolder) with rhythmbox and see if it plays
<heyjoe2> gnomefreak: sorry, but i thought it'd be ok seeing as though some people write sentences longer.
<me2win> ali, why would i be trying to annoy people? I'm just showing what Torvalds said.
<me2win> his quote is quite convinving
<gnomefreak> heyjoe2: read the /topic there is no pasting in herre
<fval> desde ahora solo entiendo en espaol
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ali> me2win: how do you know, were you using gnome and swithced to kde
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<heyjoe2> ali: rhythmbox says not playing
<ali> heyjoe2: ok what about amarok?
<me2win> ali, only reason i use Kubuntu, is because i used to use Ubuntu and didn't like the DE, so i tried KDE
<ali> ali: not because torvalds told you to?
<heyjoe2> ali: i got the g streamer error
<vagner> ola
* tonyyarusso loves when people talk to themselves.
<danboid> amarok is over hyped imo. I think GNOME is cleaner, nautilus is a faster, better file manager but KDE has k3b and koffice
<gnomefreak> lol tonyyarusso
<ali> heyjoe2: ok, so now it's established that it's not anything to do with mp3
<heyjoe2> ali: gosh, how did this happen, i didnt even do anything
<danboid> Does anyone know how to turn off the password on the 'Hibernate Computer' when the computer has restarted?
<KakiPukul> just matter of preference... the thing that matter, you know how to use those environments
<ali> heyjoe2: from the command line try this gstreamer-properties
<ali> heyjoe2: well it couldn't play .ogg either so by process of elimination it can't be mp3's :)
<heyjoe2> ali: i did it and a window popped up
<ali> ok hold on i've got to switch computers give me 30 secs, i'll be called "johnnybezak"
<heyjoe2> ali: aight
<danboid> Does nobody use the 'Hibernate computer' shutdown option?
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: back
<KakiPukul> to play mp3 in totem >> install "gstreamer-mad", "libmad0" and all their dependencies
<heyjoe2> johnnybezak: quick
<KakiPukul> not w32codes, hohoho, no
<brenner> heh.  gee, that nick change seems kinda fishy
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: hehe
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: ok now what does it say under output
<s_spiff> back on ubuntu after a long long time..
<johnnybezak> brenner: were you talking to me?
<heyjoe2> johnnybezak: esd: enlightenmend sound daemon
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: hit the test button
<heyjoe2> for pipeline
<johnnybezak> s_spiff: welcome back
<heyjoe2> johnnybezak: it seems to be doing nothing
<edan> fatal exception : SDL_SetVideoMode : Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<edan>  what 2 do???
<brenner> danboid: try editing /etc/default/acpi-support and checking the LOCK_SCREEN option
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: ok switch it to OSS
<brenner> johnnybezak: no.
<heyjoe2> johnnybezak: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: ok try ALSA
<babo> Hi, I have to run and compile the nvidia installer now every time my computer boots up ... when I try to add the module to the kernel insmod and modprobe give me different errors - namely insmod tells me that the nvidia.ko file is already there, modprobe tells me that it's a fatal file that doesn't exist ????????  Help anyone ?
<babo>   Also I'm having problems with the skype hijacker ... namely that there isn't one for 64bit ubuntu and that when I try to compile one myself with -m32 ... I get various linker errors
<heyjoe2> johnnybezak: same again
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: anything else there?
<KakiPukul> -m32 switch makes it a 32bit app, and requires libs32
<heyjoe2> custom
<johnnybezak> try that
<transgress> hey is there an op in here that has ops in ubuntu-offtopic?
<edan> can enyone help me with glx?
<heyjoe2> johnnybezak: that does a test but nothing happens
<transgress> edan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<edan> tnx
<johnnybezak> heyjoe2: ok it would seem as if your sound has become stuffed somehow. have you tried turning your comp off and then on again (yes, we're getting to that point :))
<transgress> any ops that can deal with a troll in ubuntu-offtopic would be my best friend...
<heyjoe2> ok ill give it a crack.
<heyjoe2> bbs
<brenner> transgress: you can always tell the freenode people
<Hobbsee> transgress: call !ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnnybezak> transgress: is it me2win?
<transgress> johnnybezak: yes
<danboid> brenner: thanks, I've done that, gonna try it now!
<transgress> he's in there calling us idiots because we use gnome... in an ubuntu channel... it's getting rather old...
<linuxboyfriend> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tonyyarusso> My system does cronjobs, notably updatedb and apt-get update it seems, at 7:35AM - how random of a time is that?
<Hobbsee> transgress: bingo :D
<tonyyarusso> What's this message mean?: syslogd: /dev/xconsole: No such file or directory
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, wherre didyou get that?
<_JuDgEn_> how do i enable 2d acceleration when using fglrx
<transgress> _JuDgEn_: 2d or 3d?
<_JuDgEn_> preferably without disabling the 3d support
<johnnybezak> i've gotta go and pick up my gf, if heyjoe2 comes back tell him to post to the forums or linuxquestions or somewhere, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: It came up at the bottom of my irssi in screen while some cronjobs were running.
<_JuDgEn_> transgress 2d support
<johnnybezak> nick bezak|zzzZZZzzz
<_JuDgEn_> i only got 3d atm
<bezak|zzzZZZzzz> sry
<transgress> _JuDgEn_: umm i think that should be enabled by default if you have 3d... suppose i could be wrong... but umm...
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, something that was trying to run printed that to console and it popped up on yoru screne.  Maybe check the syslog to figure it out.
<_JuDgEn_> transgress this is what i found googling http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx#Speed
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: Which file would that be?
<heyjoe2> would u believe it: its working?
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, /var/log/syslog
<rapha> Hi all!
<heyjoe2> sounds going down a treat
<heyjoe2> ali: thanks for all ure help
<Jan> I would like to setup an user on edubuntu whose home is replaced by a clean copy during every login. Where is the right place for such a script ?
<transgress> _JuDgEn_: that's just talking about the difference between the ati driver and fglrx...
<Fracture> Jan, one possible place is to hook into the PAM system
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: I've got nothing there.
<Fracture> Jan, I dunno how you go about running generic scripts triggered by PAM events, but you can do auto mounts like that
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, tail /var/log/syslog
<_JuDgEn_> transgress no it says that 2d overlay is disabled by deafult
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-152-241-230.dsl.snantx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<chuckyp> Jan, /usr/local/bin should be in everyones path
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: Nothing about xconsole
<rapha> How can my buddy get on my Samba share? I made one for him with System > System Administration > Shared Folders but he gets a password prompt and we both don't know what to enter?
<_JuDgEn_> transgress my xorg.conf was lacking     Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"
<chuckyp> Jan, or you want call the script on logon? hrmm....
<_JuDgEn_> apperantly
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, hmmm... I dunno.  Are you still getting the error?
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: It went away, it was only there briefly.
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, dunno who knows.
<Jan> Fracture, and what about a low tech solution based on gdm calling a script before accessing home ?
<jubei> guys any good torrent command line clients for ubuntu?
<blacking> anyone with experience how install ubuntuntu on usb drive??
<chuckyp> Jan, you could do that but their are session files in home directories etc..
<transgress> jubei: it comes with one.  command is btdownloadcurses
<_JuDgEn_> jubei transmission rox
<kp_> jubei i use btdownloadheadless.py
<jubei> lol, so which one then?:)
<Fracture> Jan that works as long as you only want it triggered by GDM logins, what if they login via SSH ?
<chuckyp> Jan, I guess you could call like a "rm rf ~/*" on login would work.
<kp_> Try all three, see which one you like,
<chuckyp> Jan, that would work on gdm login only though.
<jubei> kk, thanks.
<transgress> what is transmission?
<KakiPukul> isn't gnome-bittorrent is cool?
<transgress> i don't really like gnome-bittorrent
<Jan> Fracture, SSH not needed, it's for kids to play safely
<kp_> Me neither
<Fracture> ok
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: What was that for?
<KakiPukul> you guys really enjoy pain huh?
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, what was what for?
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: The rm.
<_JuDgEn_> transgress a bittorrent client that works on almost all major plattform, including linux, windows, osx, bsd and beos
<transgress> _JuDgEn_: link?
<transgress> nm
<Fracture> Jan in that case, don't you just add a script via System > Administration > Sessions > Startup Programs with order=0, that does the work ?
<transgress> but that looks like a blatant rip off of the official bt client...
<_JuDgEn_> transgress only found the osx and beos page atm http://transmission.m0k.org/
<_JuDgEn_> but its a fast compile
<Jan> Fracture, good idea. Yes, thx
<KakiPukul> bittorrent requires no compilation, technically, it's a Python program...
<_JuDgEn_> oh that page also had the fedora4 build
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, that was to remove all files in users home on login to gdm
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: They actually wanted to do that?
<transgress> anyways i'm off to bed...
<chuckyp> yeah
<_JuDgEn_> http://transmission.m0k.org/screenshots.php
<Fracture> Jan, one thing to check is where that program saves the config to.. if it saves it in the user's home, then you have to watch that you don't blow it away
<transgress> _JuDgEn_: see the official bt client screenshots...
<ansh> asdas
<tonyyarusso> chuckyp: Ah, all right.  A little odd.
<chuckyp> Fracture, thats why I was using the * so it wouldn't get ride of files starting with "."
<chuckyp> tonyyarusso, oh yeah.
<_JuDgEn_> got to go and eat, brb
<Fracture> Jan, but you probably want the.* folders/files to be removed too, since they contan config files that the user can still change
<Fracture> Jan, someone here may know where that file resides.
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to transfer files to my mobilephone? (sony ericsson p910i)... it's attached to /dev/ttyUSB0
<KakiPukul> z3r0x, you may need a 3rd party program, but if you use Bluetooth connection, just use the Gnome Bluetooth File Sharing
<drc-> evening
<chuckyp> z3r0x, mount /dev/ttyUSB0 /path/to/folder of course you'll have to figure out what file system to mount it as and then if you are able to write to it.
<KakiPukul> or, you can try to mount it...
<mgedmin> I do not think you can mount serial devices
<KakiPukul> it's a tty
<mgedmin> in fact, I'm certain you can't
<rapha> Ah we found out. NM.
<z3r0x> KakiPukul, I don't use Bluetooth...
<drc-> i have a bit of a problem with my install-cd, as it seems to be unreadable at points, the install starts, but cant load the required .deb's from the cd, so can i load them from my HD somehow?
<rapha> Bye
<Fracture> Jan : its in ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<chuckyp> drc-, try burning the iso at a slower speed.
<KakiPukul> "z3r0x, you may need a 3rd party program", I don;t really understand how you interpret :)
<drc-> chuckyp: well, i cant burn anything atm
<mgedmin> z3r0x: obexftp might work (I've never tried it myself)
<chuckyp> drc-, do you have net access on the box?
<katrus> Yay, just installed
<z3r0x> ok I'll try it
<drc-> chuckyp: but as the cd boots fine, and i have the iso on my hdd, can i somehow load them from the hd, like in debian ?
<drc-> chuckyp: i have net access
<Jan> Fracture, there is no session-manual in my .gnome2 directory ...
<Fracture> Jan, it will get created when you use that Session profrences program
<chuckyp> drc-, yeah there is a way to load debs from dh hold up.
<Fracture> Jan, just create a script in /usr/local/bin/reset-home that removed everything from ~ except that file then configire it to be called
<heyjoe2> im a bit paranoid about security, even on this wonderful distro, and i was wondering if there was anything i could do to safeguard my computer against nasties
<katrus> What do I have to do to get access to my NTFS drives? I can get to them through System/Administration/Disks, but not the file browser.
<linuxboyfriend> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<sohmc> I'm getting an error saying my C++ cannot create executibles.  but I have builttools installed.  is there something I need to enable to make it so I can compile programs?
<mgedmin> sohmc: do you have build-essential installed?
<Seveas> !tell sohmc about compiling
<Jan> Fracture, does gdm call the Xsession file in /etc/X11/gdm on every login ?
<sohmc> mgedmin:: yes I do
<Sp4rKy> what's the better method to save (dynamic) data every days
<KakiPukul> sohmc, what compiler taht you invoke again?
<sohmc> c++
<KakiPukul> oh
<KakiPukul> use gcc instead sohmc :)
<Hobbsee> sohmc: use g++ blah.cpp -o blah
<KakiPukul> gcc compiles C and C++ codes
<heyjoe2> im a bit paranoid about security, even on this wonderful distro, and i was wondering if there was anything i could do to safeguard my computer against nasties
* Hobbsee tested this earlier :P
<chuckyp> drc-, you could just use dpkg but I thought I remember a way of doing just what you need on the wiki
<Fracture> Jan, I dunno.. you can test it.. get it to append to a file in /tmp :)  i.e. echo `date` >> /tmp/test
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: well, configure is failing because it can't compile an executible
<Fracture> Jan,then login/ logout a few times ;)
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, unplug the network connection.
<mgedmin> sohmc: paste the contents of config.log to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Lorvija> where was the list for supported pcmcia wlan cards? cant remember the url..
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: anything other than facetiousness
* mgedmin accidentally hit Ctrl+W
<Jan> Fracture, yes I will have to experiment a little
<KakiPukul> or maybe you don't have permission to create exec?
<Sp4rKy> rsync ?
<IdleOne> !tell Lorvija about wireless
<Lorvija> IdleOne thanks
<IdleOne> no problem
<heyjoe2> any antivirus software worth using or firewalls or something?
<sohmc> mgedmin:: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/588786
<chuckyp> Sp4rKy, what about it?
<drc-> chuckyp: if i could somehow umount the cdrom and mount the iso to the same mountpoint, that would do the trick, but how to umount the cdrom while its in use?
<mgedmin> whoa, internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Fracture> Jan, i've been using linux for a few years on the server, but have only moved my desktop from XP to ubuntu 1 week ago.. so i'm still learning ;)
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, yeah search for antivirus ubuntu and there are a ton of ways of doing firewalls.
<KakiPukul> maybe it's the code...
<drc-> chuckyp: or just tell ubuntu-installer to use a different mountpoint than /cdrom
<KakiPukul> try to compile other C/C++ code...
<mgedmin> sohmc: that's either a GCC bug, or faulty hardware (http://www.bitwizard.nl/sig11/)
<heyjoe2> any info on firewalls about, for a ubuntu beginner. and i mean beginner
<sohmc> drc-:: why don't you pull the image off the cd and then run the image from the hard drive
<KakiPukul> or.... the gcc you are using isn't compatible with that code?
<drc-> sohmc: how would i do that?
<chuckyp> drc-, well during the installer you can still ctrl+alt+f# to a different terminal allthough its limited.
<wevex> whats the shell script equivalence to c's VAR++ ? (or VAR==VAR+1) ?
<KakiPukul> e.g. wrong version of gcc?
<drc-> chuckyp: yeah, i know, but what i dont know is howto umount a cdrmo thats in use
<chuckyp> sohmc, he already has the image on the hd.
<Seveas> wevex, VAR=$(($VAR + 1))
<heyjoe2> chuckyp: any info on firewalls about, for a ubuntu beginner. and i mean beginner
<sohmc> chuckyp:: ah okay
<Jan> Fracture: The same with me. In fact I am looking for a feature equivalent to "mandatory user profile"
<wevex> thanks Severus
<drc-> chuckyp: actually i have the image in about 36min :)
<chuckyp> heyjoe2, iptables
<linuxboyfriend> ubotu tell linuxboyfriend flash
<cwillu_> heyjoe2;  note that a typical desktop doesn't really need one
<linuxboyfriend> hmm
<Seveas> !tell heyjoe2 about firewall
<drc-> sohmc: but either way, how would i run it off the hdd?
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: what do you mean?
<cwillu_> linux desktop that is
<chuckyp> drc-, I'm not quite sure how you would invoke the setup from an iso on the hd.
<sohmc> drc-:: it depends on what you're trying to do.
<dooglus> wevex:((VAR=VAR+1))
<Fracture> Jan, never used that in windows either ;)
<heyjoe2> cwillu_: i just dont want to be the first idiot to contract a virus on linux
<drc-> sohmc: well, im trying to install ubuntu, boot from cd -> get files (.deb's) from hdd -> ...
<chuckyp> Fracture, never used what?
<cwillu_> not gonna happen :)
<dooglus> wevex: or ((x+=1))
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: I'm not getting a signal 11
<IdleOne> heyjoe2>  chances are you wont
<Fracture> chuckyp: "mandatory user profile"
<kbg_20> Hello everyone!! I have problems getting my X Server working...keep getting this error "Fatal:No screen found"...Can soemone help me out please?
<syf> btw.. i installed the drivers for my nvidia card from the nvidia site... and editted the xorg config file, now when i try to start my gdm it will say that the x server isn't working, has been disabled, etc. but X still starts up, what gives? :S
<dooglus> wevex: or ((VAR++))
<sohmc> drc-:: and you can't install off the CD?
<cwillu_> there simply aren't any services accessible to the internet (listening to your network card) installed by default
<drc-> sohmc: no, cuz its broken
<drc-> sohmc: thats the main problem :)
<chuckyp> Fracture, what if she created users that had read only access to the system.
<sohmc> drc-:: hmmm...have you tried some of the non-conventional ways to install ubuntu?
<Fracture> chuckyp: I thought of that too, but couldn't that effect the running of the account ?
<Jan> Fracture, very useful feature for a school. You can allow kids to do what they want. And after logout everything gets sane again
<cwillu_> terminal server stuff might be useful
<chuckyp> kbg_20, what video card to you have?
<drc-> sohmc: not yet, im still asking on the best course of action.. i have installed debian in a non conventional way a few times, but never ubuntu
<wevex> are there any c compilator in ubuntu?
<chuckyp> Fracture, i'm sure there is a way to do what she wants.
<cwillu_> !cpp
<sohmc> drc-:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation#head-ea0039061a9c639249330e80e8369cfe32d99805
<Fracture> chuckyp: probably
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cwillu_
<drc-> sohmc: do u know where the source-files dir is defined?
<sohmc> drc-:: no, sorry
<chuckyp> Fracture, I should say a proper way to do it.
<sohmc> how do I fix the problem of now being able to build executibles
<sohmc> ?
<kbg_20> chuckyp: i have a gigabyte motherboard with built in graphics card
<drc-> damn, that page doesnt exist
<chuckyp> sohmc, apt-get install build-essential
<wevex> is there any C compiler in ubuntu? or do i have to find someone?
<sohmc> chuckyp:: thanks...build-essential is already installed
<cwillu_> wevex, what chuckyp said
<kbg_20> wevex: install gcc from synaptic..
<chuckyp> sohmc, okay well whats the problem then?
<cwillu_> wevex, build-essential from synaptic
<chuckyp> sohmc, what are you trying to build and what error are you getting?
<wevex> i dont really get it? im i real noob at linux =P
<jc2> Quick question about install. Currently reinstalling ubuntu breezy 5.10 expert mode. Where does it generate an install.log file of some sort?
<cwillu_> what do you want the compiler for?
<sohmc> chuckyp:: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/588786
<IdleOne> wevex>  in terminal type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chuckyp> wevex, okay well open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<sohmc> chuckyp:: I'm trying to build firefox from source because it keeps crashing
<KakiPukul> free C compiler is the first thing that Richard Stallman created when starting GNU and FSF :)
<wevex> chuckyp: thanks mate
<IdleOne> !tell somh about ff1.5
<IdleOne> !tell sohmc  about ff1.5
<chuckyp> sohmc, hrm... and what are you running to get that just ./configure?
<sohmc> IdleOne:: thanks...I've already read this wiki and it hasn't solved my problem...I'm getting segmetation faults
<KakiPukul> and why the hell 64bit gnu/linux doesn't install WOW-like environment by default?
<sohmc> chuckyp:: yeah
<curley_sue> #conky
<Rawplayer> curley_sue: #DIE
<chuckyp> sohmc, dunno should just work if you installed gcc etc.. or build-essential.  Maybe try installing firefox 1.5 or reinstalling firefox via. apt.
<gnomefreak> Rawplayer: what does that mean?
<kbg_20> chuckyp: can you help me out? the X server problem..:(
<sohmc> hmmm...running apt-get build-dep mozilla-firefox did the trick
<sj_> hi, i'm trying to install azureus from the instructions on the wiki found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo?highlight=%28azureus%29 but the link given for the azureus deb package is a 404, can anyone help me?
<Rawplayer> gnomefreak: ;p
<chuckyp> kbg_20, what video card do you have?
<Fracture> Jan, chuckyp : from what I have just read, there used to be a PostSession hook in GDM up until Gnome 2.4, now, it appears that PAM should be used.
<KakiPukul> sohmc, what's the program name, should ask this in the first place?
<sohmc> chuckyp:: thanks for looking into it
<kbg_20> chuckyp: i have a gigabyte motherboard with built in graphics card
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: firefox
<henna> :win 4
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: I fixed the problem
<sohmc> :-D
<KakiPukul> bleh~
<KakiPukul> I did just fine with the latest source :)
<sohmc> I've never build firefox via source
<KakiPukul> now have the package to be installed on /opt...
<KakiPukul> damn ubunty's slow
<passantino> hallo
<chuckyp> kbg_20, what does "lspci | grep VGA" yield in terminal?
<sohmc> AHH!!! Now I got a signal 11...
<imagemaker> i wonder if anyone can help... I have allocated too much space to partition dev/hda5 and swap, and wish to resize to increase the size of my home partition... can this be done easily?
<KakiPukul> sohmc, tried the 32bit version before?
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: 32bit version of firefox?  no I haven't...
<chuckyp> kbg_20, what does "lspci | grep VGA" yield in terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<KakiPukul> I have both 32 bit and self-package 64bit
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: unless I'm running it and dont' know it...where can I get it?
<KakiPukul> of course I prefer the 32bit
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by Seveas
<KakiPukul> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<KakiPukul> there...
<wevex> chuckyp, how do i runn build-ess.. ?
<Frogzoo> imagemaker: does home abut hda5?
<Jan> Fracture, you mean writing a script into /etc/pam.d/
<LuisBG> I need xorg-driver-fglrx-dev but it has dependencies problems... what can I do?
<Fracture> Jan, they aren't normal scripts in there.. let me look for a minute
<chuckyp> wevex, you don't necessarily run it.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: is that the 32-bit version?
<KakiPukul> followed the wiki faithfully and you'll have the force with you, my son sohmc :)
<Fracture> Jan pam uses modules, which get triggered by pam events.  i'll see if there is a pam module to execute a script
<KakiPukul> yes the 32bit install
<jc2> [08:07]  jc2: Quick question about install. Currently reinstalling ubuntu breezy 5.10 expert mode. Where does it generate an install.log file of some sort?
<LuisBG> xorg-driver-fglrx-dev: Depends on: xorg-driver-fglrx (= 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu16.1) but 8.22.5-1 is going to be installed
<wevex> chuckyp: do i write the program in for example pico and them compile it?
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: thanks....I've followed the wiki faithfully with no change to my current situation
<KakiPukul> haha
<eth0> hi, im having a problem, whenever i try to login, i get'you'icetransnolisten: cannot find tcp'
<kbg_20> chuckyp: the card is nvidia
<eth0> er sorry typ0
<drakonan> vim is nice wevex
<KakiPukul> nevermind ... have you tried the other part of that Wiki,... "FirefoxAMD64FlashJava"
<eth0> hi, im having a problem, whenever i try to login, i get - icetransnolisten: cannot find tcp'
<eth0> and it logs me back out again
<KakiPukul> and install Firefox 1.5 somewhere else
<chuckyp> wevex, you can write a program in pretty much any editor.  Theres vi, nano , gedit, and severally others.  other people on here might be able to help you with a syntax checking editor etc... then you compile what you wrote.
<yahya> does ubuntu have some equivalent of suse's /etc/sysconfig directory for configuring init scripts?
<eth0> also a variety of other errors, but that's the top one
<chuckyp> kbg_20, okay can you paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<chuckyp> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<KakiPukul> Firefox/1.5.0.1 >> there my FF version...
<imagemaker> Frogzoo.. mmm don't know if this answers... my partitions are hda5 hda6 (swap) and hda7 (home) in succession [sorry its a bit new to me] ... it seems home and hda5 are separated by swap
<kbg_20> chuckyp: ok one minute
<Frogzoo> for serious code dev't, tags are pretty essential - both emacs & vi support tags
<wevex> chuckyp: hm.. sounds really stupid? isnt there a program like DEV (for windows) that just check the syntax and compile it?
<KakiPukul> there is
<KakiPukul> tried "Ajunta" yet?
<KakiPukul> that's for C/C++
<Frogzoo> imagemaker: ok, yes this can be done easily if you know what you're doing - boot single mode - remove the swap partition (swapoff) & unmount home - run gparted to resize partitions & reboot
<sohmc> KakiPukul:: that's what I'm trying to use...but keep getting a segmentation fault
<wevex> KakiPukul: its for C
<babo>  I'm having problems with the skype hijacker ... namely that there isn't one for 64bit ubuntu and that when I try to compile one myself with -m32 ... I get various linker errors
<KakiPukul> yeah c/c++
<wevex> KakiPukul, where you talking to me? =S
<gnomefreak> anjuta is for just about everything
<imagemaker> Frogzoo... Lordy... thank you, I shall write this down and do some research.. thank you :-)
<dradul> yahya, debian-based  distros use /etc/default for sysinit configuration scripts, and several facilities keep their own private directories in /etc (as hapens with RedHat-based distros too).
<KakiPukul> well, with the right plugin, even eclipse does well
<gnomefreak> let me fix that its used with about 8 lang.
<eth0> hi, im having problems logging in, whenever i log in it says theres an error - 'icetransnolisten: cannot find tcp' and a whole bunch of error messages relating to ICE, and then it just logs me back out
<KakiPukul> wevex, are you trying to say that GNU/Linux is way backward, somehow?
<Frogzoo> imagemaker: gl - just be careful you get it right & don't touch any other file systems
<eth0> anyone?
<dradul> eth0, drop to a console (say, alt-ctrl-f1) and log-in then do "sudo chown yourlogin:yourlogin .ICEauthority", hit "alt-f7" and try to login into the graphical session again.
<KakiPukul> icewm huh..
<imagemaker> Frogzoo... cheers m8, thank you... b4n :-)
<LinuxIdiot> can someone show me how to access my fat32 partition under ubuntu?
<eth0> dradul: ok, thanks ill try it
<cdubya> !wpa
<ubotu> hmm... wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<kbg_20> chuckyp: http://pastebin.com/588815
<instabin> i need to unmount my root partition to use resize3fs
<instabin> how do i do this
<Frogzoo> imachine: yw :)
<sohmc> instabin:: in my experience, you cannot umount your root partition while you're in it!
<KakiPukul> you can mount it manually 'sudo mount -t vfat <your windows partition device name> <directory you want to mount>'
<instabin> so how do i do it?
<KakiPukul> LinuxIdiot :)
<instabin> sohmc
<Fracture> Jan, this will do the trick http://www.bofs.co.za/~iburger/pam_script/index.html
<Frogzoo> instabin: you can't - you need to do it by booting a live cd
<instabin> ok
<instabin> thanks
<eth0> dradul: u didn't mean yourlogin:yourpasswd, no?
<instabin> well wont the devices be different on a live cd
<sohmc> instabin:: I'm not sure what resize3fs is...but I would think that in order to do any work on your root partition, you'll need to boot in rescue mode
<jon_> LinuxIdiot, sudo mkdir /media/windows then type in sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<instabin> what i did is added a drive to my lvm
<dradul> eth0, no yourlogin;yourlogin. By default yourgroup=yourlogin
<KakiPukul> <your windows partition device name> - this should look like '/dev/hda1' or something like that
<instabin> and extend the device /dev/Ubuntu/root
<Fracture> Jan, there may be a 'newer' way to do this.
<Frogzoo> instabin: you can't resize / while / is mounted, but the device will still be /dev/hdax or whatever
<jon_> errm hda1 = your windows partition? hopefully?
<Jan> Fracture, thank you very much
<instabin> now i have to exted the the file system
<jon_> LinuxIdiot, If not, then find out which partition it's called.
<LinuxIdiot> jon_: thnx ill give it a try
<wevex> how dose the shript  you can still ctrl+alt+f# to a different terminal allthough its limited.
<wevex> <wevex> whats the shell script e
<wevex> ops sorry
<kbg_20> u can use fdisk -l /dev/hda (or /dev/sda if SATA HDD) to find out what your windows partitions are..
<instabin> Frogzoo but how do i unmount it
<KakiPukul> LinuxIdiot, or you can checkout System- >Administration -> Disks (for all the information you need)
<sohmc> instabin:: try running sudo mount
<KakiPukul> don't listem to these CLI fans :)
<sohmc> instabin:: and post your output
<instabin> I did try that
<sohmc> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Frogzoo> instabin: oh - lvm might be able to manage that - check the docs or google
<instabin> says the device is busy
<LinuxIdiot> KakiPukul: does this allow me to access the partition?
<KakiPukul> yes...
<instabin> Frogzoo I did add a hd to the lvm group and extened it
<LinuxIdiot> KakiPukul: 10x ;)
<chuckyp> kbg_20, okay "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings linux-restricted-modules-386"   Thats if your using 386 arch then "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and restart x you should be good to go.
<instabin> frogzoo  now i have to unmount the root partion to extened the file system
<Frogzoo> instabin: I didn't realise resize3fs was lvm - thought it was just a gparted clone
<kbg_20> chuckyp: thanks a lot for the help..will try that out :)
<KakiPukul> in the "Partitions" tab, you will see the "Access Path" textbox, try to fill in the value with any dir you like the disk to mount
<chuckyp> ahh here lol
<instabin> resize2fs
<chuckyp> !tell kbg_20 about nvidia
<instabin> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<KakiPukul> you can also disable/enable to access to that particular partition, LinuxIdiot
<chuckyp> kbg_20, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" if you are using gnome will restart x
<wevex> is there a script equivalence to the C's:   for (i=1;i<=n;i++) { } ?
<eth0> dradul: thanks, what do u think might have caused that?
<KakiPukul> however for advanced options, you may need to do that on the command line
<instabin> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<instabin> that is where im getting my instructions
<KakiPukul> shell script... huh...
<KakiPukul> MyISPsuX has quit (Connection timed out) >> I can see that :)
<Frogzoo> instabin: didn't realise you were using lvm...
<LinuxIdiot> anyone have a sagem f@st modem?
<KakiPukul> oh, you want to do script, wevex ? try jedit yet, it does support shell script, you can run it on the IDE itself
<NET||abuse> aahhhh, tiddly winks... my default user hasn't rights to the /var/www folder
<dradul> eth0, that happens when you execute a graphical app as root from a console using sudo instead of gksudo (always use gksudo for graphical apps).
<instabin> Frogzoo yes using lvm
<KakiPukul> no, not me
<instabin> all ready exted the logical volume now i have to unmount the root and extend the filesystme from what i understand
<NET||abuse> how can i add myself to the appropriate group or do i have to change file permissions?
<eth0> dradul: ah i c, thanks v much :)
<Frogzoo> instabin: the thing is, I don't know if the live cd supports lvm...
<instabin> lol
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<instabin> lvm seems like a great way to extned your partions
<instabin> so far i didt it all just need to extned the filesystem
<yahya> dradul: thanks
<Frogzoo> instabin: well first try booting a live cd & see if that doesn't work
<jon_> instabin, For my safe partitioning needs, i've always booted up a live CD and did qtparted ;)
<instabin> jon_ its not partitioning
<Frogzoo> jon_: does the live cd support LVM?
<jon_> instabin, Ah ok, sorry didn't read it all the way through.
<jon_> Frogzoo, I don't know.  Never tried the ubuntu live cd with any extent.
<instabin> well ill be back and tell ya
<instabin> going to reboot right now
<instabin> the dvd does have the live cd right?
<KakiPukul> yes...
<vazik>    ??
<vazik> :)
<LuisBG> I changed the xorg driver to ati, how can I change it back to fglrx? tried the xorg-configure but seams I need to reinstall some stuff
<KakiPukul> cyrillic?
<Trinisan> Ques: i'll be using ubuntu as primarily a desktop on a amd64, should i go with 64bit or regular version
<KakiPukul> vazik, are you russian?
<vazik> Yes
<KakiPukul> can you speak English? well...
<vazik> i very bed speek english
<KakiPukul> bad English is ok, but not speaking in English is not :)
<btdown> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<btdown> I speak very bad russian.
<KakiPukul> ubotu doesn;t have cyrillic font huh?
<ubotu> KakiPukul: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vazik> but i undersand )
<btdown> nyet. ;)
<KakiPukul> hehe
<KakiPukul> good vazik
<Fracture> is there a keyboard shortcut to do the same thing as clicking the mouse wheel does (its own special paste function)
<vazik> yep
<vazik> )
<KakiPukul> i can read russian but i can't understand the way the words being pronounce...
<heyjoe2> how do u close a program using the command line?
<KakiPukul> kill
<KakiPukul> literally...
<btdown> Russian is the shiznit.
<Frogzoo> heyjoe2: usually ctrl c
<heyjoe2> ok chers
<KakiPukul> oh 'kill <the PID of the program running>'
<heyjoe2> cheers even
<KakiPukul> you  can checkout the PID using 'ps aux' or simply 'ps'
<KakiPukul> for interpreters like python 'Ctrl+D' a.k.a EOF
<Frogzoo> how to convert a .cue image to .iso?
<jon_> KakiPukul, What about ctrl - z?
<KakiPukul> yeah, the other EOF :)
<heyjoe2> hi, amarok is being a bit buggy for me. im getting an error saying- Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<heyjoe2> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'audiocd'. any ideas on how to fix
<Frogzoo> (apparently bchunk will convert .cue's to .iso's)
<heyjoe2> another problem im experiencing is the graphic that has a picture of a girl with blue hair listening to an mp3 player stays on the screen.
<KakiPukul> that's good for you, heyjoe2 haha
<heyjoe2> kakipul: so helpful
<heyjoe2> anyone less smarmy able to help me?
<KakiPukul> I mean the girl, heyjoe2
<LuisBG> how do I compile back the fglrx driver, after using ati's?
<heyjoe2> kakipukul: apologies
<LuisBG> in to the kernel I mean
<ansinh> !tell ansinh about alsa
<Frogzoo> LuisBG: why not just go for the fglrx pkg?
<heyjoe2> kakipukul: i saw it com up in red
<LuisBG> Frogzoo, sorry for the question but... how?
<KakiPukul> guys how do you reinstall and setup grub using the isntall CD?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kirth> need help for integrated audio...please
<crimsun> kirth: be more precise, please
<heyjoe2> does anyone else find amarok to be buggy. ive had it highly recommended all over the net? and no im not running a p2
<kirth> i have a Asrock K8NF4G-sata2 and after installing official nvidia sound driver i don't hear sound
<bigfoot1> how do i record a phone call i'll be making on my soft-phone (software phone)? I'm using X-Lite. And my headset is plugged in using a mic jack and earphone jack, (*not* via USB).
<kirth> but volume indicator on the upper right corner is active and maxed
<crimsun> kirth: you don't need the official nvidia sound driver. Ubuntu detects it just fine.
<kirth> no, ubuntu don't detect it
<imperfect-> Anyone here a ssh ninja?
<ansinh> I've install alsa...but I still can't hear any sound
<crimsun> kirth: no, I'm 99.9% certain it does
<crimsun> ansinh: pastebin cat /proc/asound/cards
<ansinh> actually, I've heard it once
<Frogzoo> LuisBG: I highly recommend you add the seveas repo & get the latest fglrx pkg from there
<kirth> crimsum: and i'm 0,1% certain that it doesn't...
<ansinh> yes....wait 1 min
<kirth> crimsum: i already tried many times
<ansinh> 0 [M5461          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA ULI M5461
<ansinh>                      HDA ULI M5461 at 0xd7ef4000 irq 22
<crimsun> kirth: you're only 0.1% certain? that's not too reassuring...
<crimsun> kirth: in any case, pastebin lsmod and cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> ansinh: pastebin amixer
<kirth> Module                  Size  Used by
<kirth> rfcomm                 39856  0
<kirth> l2cap                  25672  5 rfcomm
<kirth> powernow_k8            10832  0
<kirth> cpufreq_powersave       2240  0
<kirth> cpufreq_stats           6088  0
<kirth> cpufreq_userspace       5456  1
<kirth> cpufreq_ondemand        7340  0
<kirth> cpufreq_conservative     8364  0
<kirth> freq_table              5320  2 powernow_k8,cpufreq_stats
<crimsun> kirth: don't flood here
<kirth> tc1100_wmi              8008  0
<kirth> video                  17288  0
<kirth> battery                10568  0
<kirth> container               5120  0
<Frogzoo> noooooo........
<kirth> i2c_acpi_ec             6400  0
<KakiPukul> wow
<kirth> i2c_core               24152  1 i2c_acpi_ec
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<kirth> button                  7776  0
<KakiPukul> no pasting here
<kirth> pcc_acpi               13568  0
<LinuxIdiot> hi room anyone know how to install grub from ubuntu cd and skip all the install???
<kirth> sony_acpi               6104  0
<Frogzoo> my eyes!!
<kirth> ac                      5640  0
<kirth> dev_acpi               14788  0
<ansinh> Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0
<ansinh>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<ansinh>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<ansinh>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<ansinh>   Front Left: Playback 20 [65%]  [on] 
<ansinh>   Front Right: Playback 20 [65%]  [on] 
<kirth> hotkey                 10568  0
<ansinh> Simple mixer control 'PCM',0
<kirth> ipv6                  266176  6
<ansinh>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<kirth> analog                 11616  0
<ansinh>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<kirth> gameport               16840  1 analog
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host47-228.pool8254.interbusiness.it]  by crimsun
<ansinh>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<ansinh>   Front Left: Playback 20 [65%]  [on] 
<ansinh>   Front Right: Playback 20 [65%]  [on] 
<ansinh> Simple mixer control 'Front',0
<ansinh>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<ansinh>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<crimsun> oh geez
<ansinh>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<Frogzoo> repeated pastings get people banned, just btw
* CarinArr rolls eyes
<ansinh>   Front Left: Playback 20 [65%]  [on] 
<ansinh>   Front Right: Playback 20 [65%]  [on] 
<ansinh> Simple mixer control 'Surround',0
<ansinh>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<ansinh>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@222.252.49.169]  by crimsun
<crimsun> you guys just don't _read_
<crimsun> I asked specifically for pastebin to be used
<crimsun> !+pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Frogzoo> please try to remember many people share this channel & exercise a little consideration ie please don't paste in channel - use pastebin
<KakiPukul> damn!
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> crimsun: can we change large text to any text? people have different understanding of large
<gnomefreak> just a thought
<LinuxIdiot> hi room anyone know how to install grub from ubuntu cd and skip all the install???
<crimsun> you're free to adjust the factoid within reason
<KakiPukul> yeah
<KakiPukul> dude, help this guy on grub reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@222.252.49.169]  by crimsun
<KakiPukul> can't boot thing right now...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@host47-228.pool8254.interbusiness.it]  by crimsun
<jocodel1> hola
<MetaMorfoziS> !etheral
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !ethereal
<ubotu> Frogzoo: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ansinh> sorry guy....i'm new to IRC too :(
<Frogzoo> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<ahoora> i will name my baby ubuntu :D
<Zeusz> hello 2 all
<ansinh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9812
<LinuxIdiot> hi room anyone know how to install grub from ubuntu cd and skip all the install???
<crimsun> ansinh: thank you
<Zeusz> My friend Toni16 here has a problem
<ansinh> here....my amixer
<MetaMorfoziS> i know what is it
<Zeusz> his ubuntu won't start
<MetaMorfoziS> wow!
<KakiPukul> ethereal - -> Networking (universe)
<Frogzoo> ahoora: I'm torn between qemu & amarok ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's in package?
<Zeusz> he keeps getting a message
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm i find out it
<Zeusz> you session only lasted ehan 10 seconds.If you have note logged out yourself this couls mean that there some iansalation problem or thatyou may be out of diskspace.Try loging in with one of falsife session to see if you can fix this problem
<Zeusz> what could cause this problem ?
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can add universe repositories to sources.list?
<Frogzoo> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<crimsun> !tell imperfect- about repos
<Zeusz> edit /etc/apt sources.list
<LinuxIdiot> !sagem
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LinuxIdiot
<Zeusz> well ?
<LuisBG> dpkg-reconfigured the xorg-xserver and changed ati to fglrx but still when I do fglrxinfo ati appears and not mesa :(
<crimsun> ansinh: it's probable you need even newer drivers than the version provided by the instructions I had sent to you.
<ansinh> :-O
<KakiPukul> LinuxIdiot, what about the modem again?
<ansinh> where can I find it?
<crimsun> ansinh: try http://archive.progeny.com/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10+1.0.11rc3-1_all.deb
<instabin> hey im back
<instabin> just you let you guys know
<crimsun> ansinh: then follow those directions again
<instabin> it worked
<KakiPukul> if it's a PCI modem,,, then you're dealing with 'winmodem'
<ansinh> uhm.....thx you
<LinuxIdiot> KakiPukul: its okay ive found the rigt driver
<LinuxIdiot> right
<ansinh> sorry....can u re-tell me the direction? :P
<LinuxIdiot> i just wanted to try the wiki ;)
<crimsun> ansinh: ask the bot about alsa-source
<linuxboyfriend> i am playing a mp3 file in realplayer (online) can i save this file?
<kp_> Damn ATI Drivers, im going to get myself Nvidia
<kirth> crimsun: i pastebin lsmod
<KakiPukul> they don't have brand specific wiki, LinuxIdiot
<ansinh> uhm....where can I find the bot commands?
<crimsun> kirth: url?
<ansinh> !help
<crimsun> ansinh: /msg ubotu alsa-source
<instabin> Extend lvm  1. pvcreate /dev/hdb     2. vgextend Ubuntu /dev/hdb         3. resize2fs /dev/Ubuntu/root
<kirth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9813
<Fracture> anyonw know how to stop imwheel from interfering with openoffice zooming (CRTL-WheelUp) ?
<LinuxIdiot> KakiPukul: anyway im still stcuk with the grub install
<LinuxIdiot> stuck*
<ansinh> many thanks, crimsun :D
<Frogzoo> instabin: that's good news - congrats!
<crimsun> kirth: don't use the official nvidia sound driver (nvsound).
<crimsun> kirth: pastebin lspci -v
<mattt_> anyone familiar with running unbuntu in vmware? (as a guest OS)
<Frogzoo> mattt_: I believe this is totally straightforward, no?
<kirth> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9814
<sagi> I just installed the newst ubuntu, the installion was such a sweeet.. :P kinda bummerd i never had any console :P why is that there is no xterm or konsole on my menus? [gnome] 
<KakiPukul> matt_, this is not really a VMware help channel,,,
<crimsun> kirth: please execute: sudo update-pciids
<KakiPukul> you should took a look at VMware's doc, forums...
<say> anyone in dubai?
<mattt_> Frogzoo: so one would think.. i installed ubuntu during which i was asked to select resolutions i *don't* want, yet those resolutions appear in the configuration, and one of them is also being used (so the vmware window doesn't fit my screen).. i can't select any other resolution because it renders the vmware "screen" unusable, and when i tru and use vmware-tools to set the resolution, ubuntu resets it
<Frogzoo> sagi: accessories -> terminal
<mattt_> KakiPukul: right, but i thought someone here might have some experience..
<neoginn1> is daniel here?
<pha> Can someone help me out with oidentd? The problem is still there. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/348/ Maybe you can look at this ;)
<mattt_> also, i'm not totally sure it's a vmware problem.
<KakiPukul> I am...
<kirth> crimsun: done
<KakiPukul> pvt me...
<crimsun> neoginn1: who is "daniel"?
<Syns> anyone use balsa email client?
<neoginn1> saeveus
<neoginn1> or maybe you can help me.
<sagi> oh it's there :P i'm using the hebrew version and everything looked bizzare to me heh
<crimsun> Seveas's client is present, yes. He's more than likely at the Community Council meeting.
<KakiPukul> btw, not using VMware atm...
<neoginn1> damn
<Frogzoo> !tell mattt_ about xorg
<crimsun> his name is Dennis, btw
<neoginn1> ok here is my problem...
<neoginn1> oh
<neoginn1> haha
<neoginn1> thanks
<Frogzoo> mattt_: or you've tried that already?
<crimsun> kirth: now pastebin lspci -v again
<DigitalLF> anyone willing to help me with ndiswrapper?
<LuisBG> I did dpkg-reconfigure for xorg-xserver and changed ati to fglrx but when I do fglxringo ati still appears instead of mesa, am I still running ati's driver or fglrx?
<mattt_> no, had no idea about that.  why doesn't the resolution configuration tool work?
<mattt_> and why did it use a resolution i specified not to during installation?
<KakiPukul> the VMware? or the GNU/Linux X?
<neoginn1> so i am trying to run a C++ program but kdevelop is not doing anything...it wont even run a simple "hello world program"
<Frogzoo> mattt_: these are both good questions :)
<KakiPukul> did you read about the screen setup on VMware's doc?
<mattt_> ubuntu use bugzilla?
<kirth> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9815
<MetaMorfoziS> Frogzoo: i have added the repositories to my sources list, and i have other repostiories, but i haven't got eteheral in the packages list
<KakiPukul> yes... most GNU/Linux does
<Frogzoo> mattt_: I think the devs are well aware of the problem - try the dpkg-reconfigure & you should be good
<tristanmike> mattt_, it used to, now it used Launchpad
<neoginn1> any idea?
<mattt_> Frogzoo: cool, thanks
<Frogzoo> MetaMorfoziS: this is because it's spelt 'ethereal'
<cub> irc://irc.1andallIRC.net/xboxland~boobies~bits
<neoginn1> or what C++ compliler should i use?
<MetaMorfoziS> !
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> neoginn1: g++'s a start
<MetaMorfoziS> thanx
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<KakiPukul> neoginn1, first question, does it compile the code?
<neoginn1> nope... it does not
<KakiPukul> you nneed to setup KDev...
<crimsun> kirth: sudo modprobe -r nvsound && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<KakiPukul> there supposed to be setup before compiling things on the IDE...
<crimsun> KakiPukul: referring to installing build-essential?
<kirth> crimsun: FATAL: Module nvsound is in use.
<KakiPukul> no...
<crouchingMonkey> i cant watch any streaming videos, they buffer till 99% then stop
<crimsun> kirth: pastebin lsof /dev/dsp*
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<KakiPukul> he installed the compiler... but haven't setup KDEv yet...
<titov> hello...is there anyone in here running ubuntu for ppc or is there another room for it?
<neoginn1> crimsun where can i get G++?
<erratic> I can't mount partitions for some reason
<crimsun> titov: no other room
<erratic> mount says they're mounted but they're not..
<crimsun> neoginn1: use Synaptic to install the 'build-essential' metapackage
<kirth> crimsun: lsof or ls?
<crimsun> kirth: lsof
<titov> ok, in that case, is there anyone here using ubuntu on ppc?
<erratic> naw
<erratic> but for whatever reason
<kirth> crimsun: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() reiserfs file system /dev/.static/dev
<kirth>       Output information may be incomplete.
<erratic> I can't mount this partition
<tristanmike> titov, it's best to just ask the question
<KakiPukul> Mac, titov
<neoginn1> ok BRB i am gonna try it
<crimsun> kirth: pastebin, remember?
<KakiPukul> hum... most of use from x86 land
<kirth> crimsun: sorry
<erratic> please help
<DrCurl> hello, I wanted to know if someone could get xgl to work with dapper and i810 card?
<crimsun> erratic: what's the issue?
<titov> well...i am trying to get my wireless Airport Extreme from my pbook g4 working...wondering what it takes to get that going since it is not part of the 2.6.12 kernel
<crimsun> DrCurl: it works tolerably on dapper with i810
<erratic> I can't mount a partition from command in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> DrCurl: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<erratic> mount says it's already mounted
<erratic> but
<DrCurl> ok, sorry
<erratic> that when I try to mount it
<Frogzoo> erratic: -> fuser -c /mnt_pnt
<KakiPukul> erratic, type 'mount'
<kirth> crimsun: i can't make lsof as you can see
<KakiPukul> let's see what have been mounted
<crimsun> kirth: url?
<sveri> hi, i want to mount windows shares from my server with: sudo mount //192.168.15.2/daten /home/sveri/0daten/ -t smbfs -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000,username=sveri, this works so far, but special characters are shown as undescribeable characters, but when i access the share with smb://192.168.15.2/daten directly from konqueror everything works well
<KakiPukul> kirth, reiserfs huh?
<erratic> nothing is using it
<kirth> crimsun: no url that's all
<kirth> yes reiser FS
<crimsun> kirth: so nothing's using it? Then remove the driver.
<KakiPukul> well, the there is no static device....
<kirth> crimsun: nvsound?
<erratic> ....
<erratic> you guys are worthless
<KakiPukul> yeah...
<crimsun> kirth: no, uninstall the driver. I don't mean just unload it.
<Ng> ask for a refund
<TuxAtWork> hi, how can I change the firewall config?
<neoginn1> please help me i go to synaptic and i get this error: Unable to get exclusive lock, This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<TuxAtWork> I need to open a port, where do I set it?
<crimsun> Ng: I want the three seconds back in which I actually considered answering his question.
<pha> Can someone help me out with oidentd? The problem is still there. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/348/ Maybe you can look at this ;)
<Frogzoo> erratic steps slowly away from the internet...
<KakiPukul> do you even understand the things written on ubuntu's license?
<Ng> crimsun: I was about to, but he quit, so his loss
<LinuxJones> Morning everybody !!
<tristanmike> neoginn1, you must have another instance of Synaptic open, or the updaters or be installing using apt-get..any of those?
<KakiPukul> no warranty for ubuntu's sake
<neoginn1> to be honest tristan i do not know.
<DarkAdmiral> i've just installed initNG and it works fine
<tristanmike> neoginn1, take a look :)
<neoginn1> where is that info available tristan?
<kirth> crimsun: sorry it's really late i must go to work...thanks for all
<DarkAdmiral> but i need the daemon which does "ifup eth0"
<kp_> Where is sladen these days
<tristanmike> neoginn1, you don't see anything in your panels? like the updates window?
<neoginn1> oh hahaha thanks tristan
<neoginn1> my other desktop had something running
<crimsun> pha: if it's passing through a residential "router" prior to hitting your oidentd, then that's probably the culprit
<tristanmike> neoginn1, yup, yup :)
<neoginn1> thanks again tristan
* mode/#ubuntu [-o cribbon]  by crimsun
<crimsun> cribbon: sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<crimsun> silly nick complete :/
<linuxN00B> Ng: hi
<cribbon> uhm, no problem cribbon =)
<s-wx> Where can I go to remove all known hosts ? (RSA key)
<wezzer> hello
<Sp4rKy> does exist .deb for e17 ?
<crouchingMonkey> can someone help me with my streaming video problem ?
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: yes, search for ebuntu. I do NOT recommend using those packages, though.
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, what's the problem?
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, the buffer stops at 99% and the video will not play
<gnomefreak> crouchingMonkey: can you state the issue you are having with what app?
<linuxN00B> does anyone have an idea about what could cause a system to run slower all of the sudden?
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, oh, using the mplayer plugin? in firefox?
<crouchingMonkey> gnomefreak, i have the right codecs installed and mplayer
<elkbuntu> linuxN00B, open a terminal and type 'top'
<elkbuntu> tell us what the top entries are
<crouchingMonkey> yes tristanmike
<LinuxJones> linuxN00B: did you install any new programs or services ?
<KakiPukul> things heating up, like some program taking all the memory
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, and I'm assuming it's all streaming video?
<linuxN00B> no
<snowblink> linuxN00B, top -i
<crouchingMonkey> yes tristanmike
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, test here, http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html
<linuxN00B> what does that do?
<allanh128> Hello,  We just installed Breezy Badger, We log in and try to access anything that requires a password, ie sudo,  it takes the password but noting actually launches.  Any ideas?
<sagi> where can i get more ubuntu apt sources?
<TuxAtWork> hi, how can I change the firewall config?
<TuxAtWork> I need to open a port, where do I set it?
<wonder> hi, did somebody manage to install xmame or even better gxmame on a recent ubuntu?
<whyami> what functionality do I loose if I boot with noapic?
<wonder> the gxmame pagage won't install and compiling from sources seems to be impossible for me
<tristanmike> !tell sagi about sources.list
<kp_> sagi:  is there a specific piece of software you want?
<sagi> licq heh.. :P
<linuxN00B> snowblink, What does that do?
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, they all seem to be working fine
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, hmmm, can I have the link?
<neoginn1> Ok i just went to the synaptic package manager to install G++, but i cant see where it is on my desktop or in my applications.
<Sp4rKy> i would to create a .deb from e17 sources , are you interseted ?
<whyami> TuxAtWork: did you install a firewall? By default there is none in ubuntu...
<snowblink> linuxN00B, it will show you want is currently sucking up your system resources
<ateves> hi there. is someone using usb mp3 players with ubuntu? because i cannot copy files to it. it takes 2 seconds, the copied folder is listed in nautilus, but the player stays busy for hours without receiving any data
<TuxAtWork> no whyami, i assumed there would be one installed
<ateves> and the harddisk is busy, too
<cwillu_> TuxAtWork;  by default ubuntu doesn't run any services that need one
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: someone already did (albeit of questionable packaging consistency)
<whyami> TuxAtWork: nope. So just assume the port you want is already open.
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any softvare to use dual monitors, and tv output?
<cwillu_> There are network services running, but they're only listening on the loopback adapter
<TuxAtWork> the thing is that I installed ejabberd, and no one can connect to my server
<kp_> neoginn1: Go to a terminal and type sudo synaptic
<whyami> MetaMorfoziS: it's all in the driver config.
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, http://poststuff.entensity.net/022706/media.php?media=ejection.wmv
<TuxAtWork> I thought it could be a firewall thing
<MetaMorfoziS> it's nvidia
<MetaMorfoziS> and the driverconfiguration tool only usable for the antialiasing and other
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, it's a problem with the site, not your plugins, I get the same problem....
<whyami> TuxAtWork: I don't know what ejabberd is...but if you are trying to get on port 80 or some other popular port, could it be your internet provider blocking?
<cwillu_> I don't really know anything about that package, sorry
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, but it works on my windows machine :(
<neoginn1> ok KP
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, ok, then it's a problem with the site not supporting Linux
<zombics> does "nv" driver support tnt2?
<crouchingMonkey> harr...to hell with that site then :(
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, i can even watch the trailers from apple.com with no problem, it seems to be related to the site, not your configuration
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, i know but i know where are the .deb ...
<Sp4rKy> and maybe the .deb are outdated
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, tho you may be able to tweak to get it, that's outta my league, sorry, but I can't get that either, stuck at 99%
<linuxN00B> Nothing seems to be using up a lot of any thig but all programs are taking forever to launch
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, well then thx a lot, and im glad my codecs are working fine :)
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: I gave you a reference
<TheRabbit> I suck at Linux.
<neoginn1> ok i went to synaptic and i have dopwnloaded G++ but how do i run it?
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, well, they seem to be, and since I can't access that site and others work, I'm betting it's the site not compatible with Linux. Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, thx
<zombics> how can i chek where is my mouse configured?
<crouchingMonkey> thats allright, man and thanks again tristanmike
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, what is that video suppose to be of?
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, some car crash
<ateves> noone has problems with an usb mp3 player?
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, found a workaround
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, open up your file browser and go to your home folder
<crouchingMonkey> ok
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, then press ctrl+h to show hidden files and go down to .mozilla and enter that folder
<linuxN00B> snowblink, Nothing seems to be using up a lot resources but all programs are taking forever to launch
<wonder> hi, did somebody manage to install xmame or even better gxmame on a recent ubuntu?
<wonder> the gxmame pagage won't install and compiling from sources seems to be impossible for me
<tuxito> heloo someone could help me to setting up my own mail server based on ubuntu 5.10 pleeeease
<LuisBG> changing the "breezy"s for "dapper"s in apt source list will upgrade me to dapper?
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, ok i did that
<snowblink> linuxN00B, what's the current load on your machine?
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, make your way to the folder called "cache" though "firefox-blahblah.default-Cache
<titov> anyone know where I can find the config.gz file in ubuntu so that I can use it on a new kernel build?
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, found it
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, and in that folder you should see your video. copy it to your desktop and open with mplayer
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, when I tried to play with Totem, it crashed and vlc didn't show a video
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, mplayer plays the videos just fine
<tuxito> i'm wondering if, someone could me to setting up my own email server under ubuntu
<avar> is there a ppc ubuntu channel?
<whyami> titov: the config of the stock kernel is in /boot and it is called config-Linux-blah-blah-blah
<ansinh> it still doesn't work :((
<LuisBG> changing the "breezy"s for "dapper"s in apt source list will upgrade me to dapper?
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, yup, it does, that's a pretty nasty car crash
<crouchingMonkey> tristanmike, it must be that the site is poorly coded
<TuxAtWork> whyami, ejabberd is a Jabber Server
<ansinh> hey guys....i've installed the new version of alse
<ansinh> alsa
<TuxAtWork> whyami, it listens on port 5222
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, lazy = windows
<titov> thanks whyami :-)
<crouchingMonkey> so true tristanmike :)
<ansinh> but there's still no sound at all
<linuxN00B> Load average : 0.06, 0.14, 0.11
<crimsun> ansinh: but are you actually running the newer version? cat /proc/asound/version
<tuxito> someone from canada?
<zombics> where does ubuntu config a ps2 mouse?
<linuxN00B> snowblink, Load average : 0.06, 0.14, 0.11
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, anyway, that's what i do everytime I see a file I like, I check the "Cache" folder here and movies usually have that film reel strip on the side so they're easier to find
<ansinh> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc3.
<ansinh> Compiled on Mar  7 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-9-386.
<ansinh> it is, isn't it?
<tristanmike> tuxito, I'm a canuck
<crimsun> ansinh: why don't you update kernels _first_? a newer 2.6.12 in Ubuntu's repo is available.
<snowblink> linuxN00B, keep an eye on top -i and the load when you start up new apps. See what happens
<ansinh> :(
<imperfect-> Anyone here used ntop?
<crouchingMonkey> yes, it was easy to find, and the folder is pretty small, i only cache about 50 megs tristanmike
<crimsun> imperfect-: darkstat is preferable to ntop
<jed> salut tout le monde
<cvasilak> hello there, i am thinking of installing ubiuntu dapper drake and test it, but does anyone know if the new dual core mobile cpus are supported by the kernel that comes with dapper? i have just bought a sony vaio fe 11s model (anyone got it running?)
<link> holas
<crimsun> cvasilak: they're supported.
<tristanmike> crouchingMonkey, cool, that wont be enough for those huge movie clips, lol, but you should find most of what your looking for in here. Remember that if it "buffers" it's somewhere on your computer ;)
<link> alguin habla espaol
<crimsun> link: #ubuntu-es
<link> :-)
<cvasilak> crimsun: thanks
<saik0> When i plugin my CF card my terminal output goes insane with I/O errors
<ansinh> crimsun, the newest version of linux kernel is 2.6.12.16, isn't it?
<ansinh> may I update it via synaptic?
<ph8> Hey guys, hoping for a touch of the old support, If i wanted to install the 'fish' kio for KDE, how would I go about it?
<crimsun> ansinh: 2.6.12-10 in Breezy
<link> ok thanks crimsun
<crimsun> ph8: you wouldn't install it, you'd just use it. It's already there.
<erratic> ok
<erratic> I'm in this disk manager thing
<erratic> why won't it enable this partition
<linuxN00B> snowblink, It is frustrating I tried closeing amarok the app that has been giving me trouble anf after I put the system monitor on It seems to be fine now
<ph8> crimsun: I'm told it adds functionality for using sftp:// with Kate
<tuxito> emila server, any help please
<tuxito> emil server, any help please
<tuxito> email server, any help please
<ph8> but it doesn't work atm (unrecognised protocol)
<crimsun> erratic: way to ask a question about which no one has ANY context.
<ansinh> ok, crimsun , i'm downloading it
<erratic> suck a fart out of my ass you worthless hippy
<ansinh> hope this will work :(
<crimsun> erratic: nice try, play again.
<erratic> how about ignore fuccin crimsun because he's a troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b erratic!*@*]  by ompaul
<jbroome> Bwahahahaha
<tristanmike> lol
<crimsun> yeah, way to be a winnar.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<ompaul> hehe
<tristanmike> you just don't know who you're talking to on the net ;)
<ph8> did you see above crimsun?
<crimsun> ph8: sorry, allow me to scroll up, please
<linuxN00B> snowblink, I am trying to install all the things that I will need to see most websites and I am looking to get macromedia flash player
<min> untu-fi
<min> #ubuntu-fi
<ph8> thanks :D
<Frogzoo> tristanmike: Elvis! is that you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*63.225.191.41]  by ompaul
<allanh128> Hello,  We just installed Breezy with gnome,  Whenevery we try to run anything that requires the user password  it thinks for a minute then does nothing.  I searched around on the web.  It appears to be a common problem with sudo but no solution so far.  Any Ideas?  Thanks.
<tristanmike> Frogzoo, NO! Call me Bubba Ho-tep
* mode/#ubuntu [-b erratic!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> lol
<gnomefreak> allanh128: depends what you are trying to run
<bigfoot1> How can i record my internet phone call when I'm using phone-software? I tried sound-recorder, but it says "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program.
<chmod775> is there any link for cgi :: irc
<chmod775> ?
<chmod775> anyone using irc over http
<chmod775> ?
<allanh128> gnomefreak: I just tried to bring up system administration, login screen setup.  I entered my password,  it thinks for a minute but never actually launches.  it seems to do this for every app that needs the password.
<Frogzoo> chmod775: I've done that with gaim, no probs
<crimsun> ph8: it's supposed to be enabled by default. Is an ssh server running on the host you're attempting to connect to? (You may also want to ask in #kubuntu if you haven't already.)
<power1> Any1 here ever succesfully run vmware 5.5 on ubuntu 5.1 on a centrino laptop sharing the wifi lan connection
<chmod775> I am talking about irc with the webrowser ?
<ph8> yes, i can ssh into it crimsun
<ph8> and access it with nautilus
<ph8> i'm actually running Ubuntu :p
<ph8> I just like kate
<ph8> gedit has the same issue
<gnomefreak> allanh128: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update in terminal?
<ph8> well actually
<ph8> gedit opens files from sftp, but they're always readonly
<ph8> which is useless to me
<chmod775> anybody ?
<ph8> i want to save to the remote file
<crimsun> ansinh: yes, you can use Synaptic to update it
<ph8> i'm open to using other editors if you know any?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can about any dualmonitor setupping howto?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ph8 about enter
<Yango> I have a weird non constant problem upon shutdown,,, it sometimes powers off with no trouble from the X session, but some other times the X session kills the menu and stops there the shutdown process, I havfe to switch to a console and then manually do shutdown -h now and now it doesn't turn off the computer, it just gets to system halted and have to manually turn it off... what can be a cause for this?
<Frogzoo> ph8: emacs || vi
<ph8> Frogzoo: In a desktop setting?!
<ph8> who knew...
<avar> have any of you used mol on ppc to run ubuntu from an iso image?
<allanh128> gnomefreak:  when we use sudo apt-get update  nothing happens.  if we su to root in the termial  it fetches updates normally
<gnomefreak> allanh128: thats why
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can about any dualmonitor setupping howto?
<dradul> Yango, a myriad things. From a corrupt CMOS to a failing DRAM chip, mobo, CPU. Try first by hard-reseting the BIOS in your board (check your mainboard manual for the location of the reset jumper).
<chmod775> maxkelley, hi dude
<chmod775> ?
<allanh128> gnomefreak:  I'm not sure I understand.
<gnomefreak> allanh128: enabling su is normally a bad idea it can cause sudo to be rendered useless
<silas> hi
<silas> are there any code generation tools in ubuntu  ?
<allanh128> gnomfreak:  how do I fix this.
<rickhimar> hello, anyone, Im very new to linux and totally non-technical. I want to find out how to load a .deb package that I downloaded from the internet. It is the package to allow me to dial-up using Juno
<jbroome> silas: does vi count? :)
<Frogzoo> silas: how long is a piece of string....
<CarinArr> rickhimar, sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<jbroome> How do you dig half a hole
<saik0> why would the terminal spit out a bunch of Buffer I/O errors when i plugin a device (CF card) and open it read only?
<Yango> dradul, the weirdest part is that X doesn't shutdown properly... I'd buy your theory if the computer got until 'system halted' sometimes and sometimes not, but this seems like a window manager shutdown process issue
<Frogzoo> jbroome: dig a whole hole - then fill it half in :p
<gnomefreak> allanh128: i think (dont quote me on this) but i think you need to add your user back to sudoers list. i have never enabled su so i cant be for sure of the fix
<CarinArr> rickhimar, be aware that it might not work if it's not an ubuntu package..
<asd> hi im  trying to run looking glass and im getting an error about somposite extension or something not being enabled what would this mean?
<asd> Composite
<dradul> Yango, then it could be just a corrupt library. Try reinstalling: plug your install CD, open synaptic, select all libraries already installed, mark for reinstallation, drink coffee and reboot ;-)
<rickhimar> Thank you..I will try it.
<amicrawler> how do i gain root access in user mode ?
<Frogzoo> Yango: this happens to me too infrequently - but I can't recall it happening anytime I hadn't closed down after a suspend to ram
<amicrawler> i'm use to  just adding my pass
<amicrawler> no sudo -s a and stuff
<IdleOne> amicrawler>  use sudo
<Ng> amicrawler: sudo -i will give youa root shell
<amicrawler> i do
<Yango> Frogzoo, on #linux they're talking about it probably being related to acpi
<Ng> !tell amicrawler about root
<tristanmike> !tell amicrawler about root
<amicrawler> not what i'm looking  for
<amicrawler> i know about root
<Frogzoo> Yango: $5 says definately
<Damian_> How do i turn on compisite manager
<Ng> amicrawler: then what are you looking for?
<Yango> Frogzoo, $5?
<tristanmike> !tell Damian_ about composite
<Frogzoo> I'll even offer 6/4 :D
<amicrawler> when i'm in user mode  i want to chage my loging  it ask my pass word then it say sorry
<amicrawler> i use  gdm
<Damian_> thanks
<IdleOne> amicrawler>  you want to login as root?
<amicrawler> yes and change stuff around
<amicrawler> in user mode
<amicrawler> i very usee to suse
<IdleOne> amicrawler>  root is locked if you want to change things around use sudo
<amicrawler> i do
<cdubya> quick question: if you setup wpasupplicant and need to setup multiple networks, it all good with the client, or do you have to mod something to get it to work right, as far as selecting which network is available?
<IdleOne> !tell amicrawler  about rootsudo
<Ng> if you want to log into gdm as root you need to enable the root account and configure gdm to allow root logins
<amicrawler> keeps saying wrong pass
<Ng> but generally you don't want to do either
<Frogzoo> cdubya: consider wifi radar...
<silas> sorry i had to go out for a sec, so back to code generation tools in ubuntu
<IdleOne> amicrawler>  are caps lock on?
<Ng> amicrawler: could you be a little more specific about exactly what you are doing and what you're trying to do?
<silas> fc4 seems to have many of them
<gnomefreak> ok go to tty than sign in that sudo startx will log you in as "root"
<Ng> gnomefreak: that sounds like a pretty terrible idea
<silas> and I am not clear as to what he means by code generation tools
<silas> since it is for a friend of mine
<gnomefreak> Ng: i did it by mistake one day didnt know if it was good
<Ng> silas: do you mean you want to compile things? Install the build-essential package
<IdleOne> gnomefreak>  he seems to be a noob telling him do that may help him break his system :/
<gnomefreak> oh ok :( ignore statment than
<amicrawler> in suse i just type my password and i gain root access  like yast or admin stuff and change leves and etc:
<silas> Ng: not compiling , code generation tools is what he said
<cdubya> Frogzoo, ummm......I didn't that worked.
<silas> he is a software engineer , and he has some heavy coding work
<cdubya> Frogzoo, but that's likely an issue with how I had it setup......?
<tristanmike> amicrawler, yes, but ubuntu takes quite a different approach to "root"
<Ng> silas: well that doesn't really mean much, but tell him to search in synaptic, there are lots of coding tools in there
<ompaul> !tell amicrawler about root
<silas> he said fc4 has the same , i advised him to try ubuntu
<cdubya> Frogzoo, I used the WPAHowTo before and followed it word for word.
<silas> ok
<Ng> amicrawler: where do you type your password? all of the things in the system->administration menu will ask you for your password and give you root equivalent access to those tools
<allanh128> gnomefreak:  Cool thanks that fixed the problem.
<Ng> amicrawler: you still need to be more specific. this isn't suse and probably most of us aren't familiar with suse
<gnomefreak> allanh128: glad i could help
<Sp4rKy> where could i find a good tutorial to build .deb
* bur[n] er shutters at the thought of suse
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: Debian New Maintainers Guide
* gnomefreak dont like suse :(
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, where?
<bur[n] er> Sp4rKy: if you want an easy way though... checkinstall makes them
<LuisBG> changing the "breezy"s for "dapper"s in apt source list will upgrade me to dapper?
<crimsun> Sp4rKy: on the Debian Web site. Search.
<ippo081> salve
<bur[n] er> Sp4rKy: or google for "debian new maintainers guide" of course, I'm guessing it't eh first hit
<crimsun> LuisBG: and updating and dist-upgrading, yes
<IdleOne> LuisBG>  yes but may not work properly
<IdleOne> !tell LuisBG  about flight4
<NET||abuse> hmm, simple group management issue here... how do i add myself to a group? i'm not able to do anything to the files in /var/www so i think i need to be in the www group
<Sp4rKy> thx
<Ng> NET||abuse: the easiest way would be "sudo adduser yourusername groupname"
<bur[n] er> NET||abuse: system, admin, users
<NET||abuse> system,admin,users weh?
* gnomefreak uses gui to addusers
<pha> Can someone help me out with oidentd? The problem is still there. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/348/ Maybe you can look at this ;)
<Fawzib> hello, I'm trying to compile winbind so I can add support for idmap, I did "apt-get source winbind" added the "with_idmap" option to debian/rules and did the dpkg-buildpackage but it is giving me a compile error
<bur[n] er> NET||abuse: using gnome?
<Ng> System menu ->Administration->users and groups
<NET||abuse> grand, added myslef to www-data group
<Ng> Fawzib: winbind is in the repositories
<NET||abuse> hmm, but the permissions on /var/www are 755
<sagi> how can i mount some hd and allow normal users to work on it
<ansinh> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Ng> Fawzib: 3.0.14a is in universe
<IdleOne> Fawzib>  install buil-essential
<bur[n] er> !tell sagi about fstab
<IdleOne> Fawzib>  install build-essential
<NET||abuse> so what's that lark about
<Fawzib> yes, but it does not have idmap support compiled in
<NET||abuse> i need to be able to edit those files
<Ng> Fawzib: ah
<bur[n] er> NET||abuse: change them to 775 of course
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er: yeh, i know, but www is 755 for a reason no?
<Svennig> I'm running breezy at the moment - how do I install gcc 3.4? some dependencies are missing
<Fawzib> i could use the packages ar enterprisesamba.com but they dont have x64 packages just x86
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er: www-data should only have read writes to normal folders
<bur[n] er> I see no reason
<IdleOne> Svennig>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ng> IdleOne: that will install gcc 4
<cdubya> anyone know what entry I'm supposed to use in the driver field for Wifi Radar?
<Svennig> IdleOne that gives me gcc 4
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er: hmm, so how can i maintain www-data as only having read writes but give myself rights.
<NET||abuse> bur[n] er: but i don't want to be able to edit all system files with my default users
<IdleOne> Svennig>  do it and you will lose those compile errors :)
<interferon> is upgrading to dapper just a matter of changing my /etc/apt/sources.lst and then running apt-get update and upgrade?
<bur[n] er> NET||abuse: add yourself to www-data and then change the permissions on /var/www/* to 775
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<ansinh> sorry for asking this again and again but how do I make ubontu to tell me about sth?
<NET||abuse> interferon:  you need to run apt-get upgrade distribution
<Ng> Svennig: you should just be able to install the gcc-3.4 package
<Svennig> IdleOne - I have compile errors _because_ I'm using gcc 4, which is why I need 3.4
<gnomefreak> apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> ansinh: just msg it
<Frogzoo> ansinh: /msg ubotu wassup
<pha> Can someone help me out with oidentd? The problem is still there. http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/348/ Maybe you can look at this ;)
<ansinh> !msg ubotu alsa
<ubotu> ansinh: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ansinh> !msg alsa
<ubotu> ansinh: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Svennig> NG - I cant seem to do it - looking at gcc-3.4, loads of stuff is missing: gcc-3.4-base cpp-3.4
<Frogzoo> ansinh: ^^^
<ansinh> :(
<IdleOne> Svennig>  k dont try it cause it might work
<Ng> Svennig: those should all be in the main repository - sounds like either your apt sources.list is broken or you need to update your package listings
<wevex> anyone knows how i can use the file command to list all filetypes in a folder whit a shell script?
<Ng> wevex: file *
<Svennig> hmm strange.. working now. Thanks Ng :C
<Ng> or you could do "find . -exec file {} \;" if you want it to be recursive
<ansinh> found it...thx you man :D
<wevex> Ng: omg is it that easy =) you just saved me tons of work time.. thanks!
<NET||abuse> ok no,, it doesn't work
<wevex> Ng: dont really get the last one.. what is it supost to do?
<NET||abuse> chmod 775 on the /var/www and chgrp -hR www-data /var/www; and adduser me www-data; still doesn't allow me write permisions... feckit!!!
<NET||abuse> how can i do this?
<ansinh> hey....when i run sudo module-assistant a-i
<ansinh> alsa-source, i get the error mess:
<ansinh> Bad luck, the kernel headers for the target kernel version could   
<ansinh>       not be                                                             
<ansinh>       found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use.   
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<ansinh> how can i specify the kernel headers?
<gnomefreak> ansinh: use pastebin
<Ng> wevex: it finds every file in the current directory and all sub directories and executes "find" on each
<ph8> xemacs is rubbish :(
<Ng> wevex: the {} means "insert the current filename here" and \; means "this is the end of the command to -exec"
<ansinh> yes....sorry
<ph8> Does anyone know a good text editor (Like Kate) that will support sftp/scp editing?
<crimsun> ansinh: you didn't (re)install linux-headers-$(uname -r) for your new kernel
<wevex> Ng: ok cool. think i got it.. will try it out a bit.. thanks
<Jemt> Greetz. How can I disable grouping of applications on the taskbar? It's the worst feature Microsoft have ever invented - and even worse that Gnome/Ubuntu has included this feature too
<ansinh> :D...doing it right now
<eth42> my network connection property monitor is often showing activity (receiving and sending). how can I check what network traffic this is?
<LoCusF> eth42: check out ethereal
<Jemt> eth42: With Ethereal
<eth42> ok
<michael> hi
<NET||abuse> ok, this should be a really easy fix, but what am i doing wrong?
<Jemt> NET||abuse: What's the problem?
<edan> hi whan i run sudo glxgears i get the folowwing error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edan> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<edan> 
<[Leo] > hi all
<edan> waht 2 do?
<NET||abuse> oh wait, i run "groups" and www-data isn't listed....
<hikenboot> anyone know of a keystroke that slows mouse motion down..my daughter got ahold of my computer and turned mouse motion upto maximum and i cant click on the slide bar...
<colm> hikenboot, use tab and arrow keys?
<[Leo] > hikenboot: try open mouse option
<gnomefreak> edan: 5.10 ubuntu?
<hikenboot> open mouse options?
<edan> gnomefreak, ya
<sagi> whats the name for the gd and the gd-devel on apt?
<gnomefreak> edan: sudo is not needed for glxgears
<Ng> NET||abuse: log out and back in for group changes to take effect
<edan> gnomefreak, hi again
<gnomefreak> hi
<NET||abuse> Jemt: thanks, i was trying to allow myself access to /var/www
<[Leo] > does anyone have problems with samba and dapper?
<Ng> sagi: probably libgd and libgd-dev
<NET||abuse> awww
<[Leo] > not samba, but smb:///
<gnomefreak> edan: run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable for me please
<NET||abuse> can i not make group changes happen without a logout/login?
<hikenboot> thanks colm tab keys and arrows worked great
<Jemt> NET||abuse: My solution ; create a directory with /var/www called 'public' and chmod it with the value 777
<[Leo] > i can't use nautilus to browse win servers
<Jemt> NET||abuse: That should give you access
<sagi> couldn't find libgd, tho there is libgd-dev
<edan> an error has popped up...
<NET||abuse> Jemt: yeh, but that would suck
<gnomefreak> [Leo] : #ubuntu+1 is for dapper questions please try theree
<NET||abuse> i dunno... oh wait, i'll own it with admin
<[Leo] > gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> edan: give me an idea what the error says
<michael> deusche sver?
<gnomefreak> yw [Leo] 
<michael> server$
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<LoCusF> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<NET||abuse> ya
<gnomefreak> edan: paste it in pastebin would be best so i can see the full error
<NET||abuse> sudo chgrp -hR admin /var/www; that worked
<Frogzoo> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Jemt> NET||abuse: With 'admin' ?
<edan> gnomefreak, xconiguration has been alerted this script cannot procced auto....
<NET||abuse> yep, with admin
<edan> gnomefreak, how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> edan: can you tell me what uname -r says if you type it in terminal
<edan> gnomefreak, 2.6.12-10-386
<gnomefreak> edan: ok its a nvidia card i assume?
<edan> gnomefreak, yep
<s|k> crimsun, are you around? :)
<crimsun> s|k: not really.
<gnomefreak> edan: did you install nvidia-settings?
<edan> gnomefreak, yes
<zulfiqar> when i try "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-universe" it gives an eorro package not found, wat shoul di do to install it?
<s|k> crimsun, I have an issue with upgrading alsa-source, will you be around sometme later? :/
<gnomefreak> edan: you also installed nvidia-glx right?
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, what's the error?
<linuxN00B> can anyone reconmed a good flash player?
<crimsun> s|k: you can ask now, but my responses will be lagged
<s|k> crimsun, thanks, I tried to follow the steps again but I end up with a broken package
<gnomefreak> edan: in terminal type glxgears -printfps and give me an idea on what the last number of line 2 says
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, nevermind, didn't read :s
<zulfiqar> tristanmike,  "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-universe
<zulfiqar> "
<s|k> crimsun, here's the error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/588352
<edan> gnomefreak, i think so im not possitive
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, do you have the universe and multiverse enabled?
<Frogzoo> linuxN00B: the restricted ff plugin mebbe?
<gnomefreak> edan: on than type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx first
<edan> gnomefreak, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<edan> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mkorz> So... is it common for a new linux user to reinstall several times?
<tristanmike> mkorz, I did
<crimsun> s|k: um, you should not be installing a newer alsa-base package.
<btdown> I did as well...
<zulfiqar> tristanmike, how i do that?
<crimsun> s|k: only install a newer alsa-source deb
<Frogzoo> mkorz: only because they're new - it's entirely unnecessary
<edan> gnomefreak, i allready installed it...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zulfiqar about universe
<asd> 3d desktop this
<tristanmike> !tell zulfiqar about repos
<asd> looking glass 3d
<s|k> crimsun, oh
<asd> FUCKING AWESOME
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> asd: please watch your language
<nicke`> ubuntu.se
<asd> sorry
<linuxN00B> Frogzoo, do you justt type apt-get (name)?
<s|k> crimsun, how can I learn more about alsa-source so I don't always have to bug you ;P
<Damian_> have you seen it?
<gnomefreak> edan: give me a min your making me think today
<crimsun> s|k: read the source, of course.
<edan> gnomefreak, hhh ok
<cdubya> gah, is wpasupplicant really this messed up to implement? I've tried I countless times to get the setup to work as per the WPAHowTo and it never works.
<gnomefreak> edan: what card do you have?
<Jowi> hi everyone
<edan> gnomefreak, gforce mx 440
<wevex> Ng: i want to make a script that can take a lot of input files and test them whit the file command.. like script.sh file1 file2 ....... you have any ide of how to do this?
<edan> gnomefreak, gforce 4 mx 440
<Damian_> (http://lg3d.dev.java.net) everyone needs this
<gnomefreak> edan: do you have the restricted modules for your arch installed?
<s|k> crimsun, uh, I know PHP and JavaScript and that's it :0
<ph8> Hi again, I still have the same problem. I'm running gnome, I want to edit files over sftp or scp in a way that when I save in the text-editor it overwrites the file (instead of saving then having to upload seperately) - gedit does fine for ftp:// but not sftp:// or scp:// - are there any plugins or other programs I can use?
<s|k> crimsun, I don't know if I could make anysense from the source
<crimsun> s|k: the source is not difficult. Start with the documentation in the source first.
<edan> gnomefreak, i dont know...
<Ng> wevex: yes, but it's a bit complex for in here. there are quit e afew bash scripting howto's in google though
<Frogzoo> linuxN00B: 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<s|k> crimsun, okay
<edan> gnomefreak, i dont know what that means...
<ansinh> no luck man :((
<ansinh> my sound card still don't worl :((
<gnomefreak> edan: open synaptic and search for linux-restricted-modules
<ansinh> work
<zulfiqar> tristanmike, i installed the new repos and did apt-get update and still doesnot do it
<crimsun> ansinh: cat /proc/asound/version
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, you are running Breezy?
<ansinh> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc3.
<ansinh> Compiled on Mar  7 2006 for kernel 2.6.12-10-386.
<zulfiqar> tristanmike,  yes
<gnomefreak> zulfiqar: can you please paste your sources.lsit file onto pastebin
<crimsun> ansinh: _please_ use pastebin...
<ansinh> it's only 2 line :(
<gnomefreak> ansinh: read /topic
<zulfiqar> gnomefreak, ok
<crimsun> ansinh: it doesn't matter. I specifically asked you to use pastebin.
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, it appears I don't have it either
<crimsun> ansinh: now, amixer
<wevex> Ng think i van figure it out.. but i need to know what the imputs "names" is? if i want to echo the input (ASDF) of script.sh ASDF whats that echo ??
<ansinh> yes.....
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: what are you looking for?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, gstreamer0.8-plugins-universe
<gnomefreak> are you sure its supposed to have universe at the end?
<edan> gnomefreak, this packeges are installed Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on 386, Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules helper script, NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, I'm giving you what I got ;P
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, so no, not yet, checking
<zulfiqar> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9816
<gnomefreak> ok edan ok
<boldii> hi
<boldii> I have somehow lost my menu. Now I want to get the original one back. how is this possible?
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, are you trying to install multimedia stuff?
<zulfiqar> tristanmike, yes
<Jowi> wevex: why not test all files in a dir? like: "for i in *; do"
<zulfiqar> tristanmike, all the codecs
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, are you sure it's not gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse   <----multiverse, not universe?
<edan> gnomefreak, hhh :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: you have 3d with nvidia in breezy?
<wevex> Jowi: i want to thest the input files.. you know how i for example echo the first input??
* gnomefreak gonna try to enlist help :)
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: your video card a nvidia?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, yup
<Jowi> wevex: it should be $1, $2 etc for the inputs
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, and I've installed the drivers, if that's what you mean
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: did you set it up for 3d?
<gnomefreak> yayyyy
<zulfiqar> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs is this an updated guide?
<lucaas> is gnomebaker the best gtk program for cd-burning?
<gnomefreak> good give me a hand hes got some strange issues
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, I was suppose to?
<gnomefreak> zulfiqar: no dont use it
<tristanmike> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<zulfiqar> gnomefreak, can u tell me a guide how to install codecs then?
<gnomefreak> no tristanmike but his issues are weird to me so im hoping you can help
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zulfiqar about codecs
<wevex> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> wevex: so if you type "mycommand.sh file1 file2", in mycommand.sh you should echo $1 for file1 and $2 for file2
<ansinh> crimsun, sorry for late reply, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9817
<zulfiqar> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<wevex> Jowi: ok, thanks a lot
<jerkism> can anyone tell me how to force the system to use the old gcc version installed, without having to remove basically all applications that are installed?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, I'm still relatively new, but I'll try any way I can, what exactly is the problem?
<Jowi> wevex: #bash helped me alot with my first scripts :)
<gnomefreak> edan: ok can you use pastebin and paste the full error for sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell edan about pastebin
<gnomefreak> edan: pastebin site is in your pm from ubotu
<Frogzoo_away> wevex: something like... #!/bin/bash
<Frogzoo_away> read x
<Frogzoo_away> echo $x
<edan> gnomefreak, thnx it will take a sec....
<crimsun> ansinh: unmute 'Stereo Downmix'
<gnomefreak> ok edan
<qt4x11> hi
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: hes gonna paste it tell me if youve heard of that before please
<zeasier> so i've installed ubuntu server 5.10. everything is configured correctly so ifup eth0 works, but it doesn't bring eth0 up when it boots.
<wevex> Jowi: i will try that channel then =) im soo in to C seam to mix them all the time :P
<qt4x11> is ldapbrowser available as an ubuntu package?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, sure
<gnomefreak> ty
<davro> does anyone know of a bash command to get the encoding type of a file ?
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: packages.ubuntu.com lists all packages per version of ubuntu
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, where are the installation instructions comming from?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: from the factoid
<cdubya> have folks here successfully used wpasupplicant without many problems?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<Jowi> wevex: yeah, that's easy to do. bash is similar but very different at the same time. very confusing at first :)
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ansinh> crimsun, no luck :(
<Frogzoo_away> zeasier: add a line 'auto eth0' in /etc/network/interfaces
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, yeah, ok
<zulfiqar> gnomefreak, is it possible u can post your source.list for me?
<edan> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9818
<edan> gnomefreak, thats ok?
<tristanmike> zulfiqar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9819
<gnomefreak> zulfiqar: i have breezy sources on pastebin if you search for sources you will find alot of people do
<ansinh> i don't understand this.....it once worked
<crimsun> ansinh: ok, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<tristanmike> edan, did you make any adjustments to your xorg.conf file?
<[Leo] > later!
<gnomefreak> edan: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg make sure the drivers are listed as nvidia not nv
<zeasier> Frogzoo_away: ok i'll give that a try, though my desktop lacks that configuration and boots up fine
<edan> yes today with you :)
<tristanmike> edan, not with me ;)
<ansinh> i got a warning
<ansinh> choose don't reload?
<Jowi> wevex: but what you want to do is pretty simple. myprog: line1: #!/bin/bash     line2: echo $1 $2      then save, make execute and run it "./myprog test hello"
<gnomefreak> ^^^thats the last step i can think of for that error unles you run the md5sum check
<jerkism> can anyone tell me how to force the system to use the old gcc version installed, without having to remove basically all applications that are installed?
<jerkism> c'mon there must be some1, who has experienced similar problem ;(
<edan> gnomefreak, i did that today with your help
<unstable> Anyone want to play tetris with me? apt-get install gtetrinet; and then start gtetrinet and connect to tetrinet.debian.net
<sfR> "Before anything make sure u uncomment the universe and multiverse repositories"
<sfR> say what?
<gnomefreak> edan: did you restart X after that?
<sfR> oh, just got it.
<edan> gnomefreak, yep
<Jowi> jerkism: should be "export GCC=version"
<gnomefreak> unstable: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> edan: ok lets do it again
<ansinh> still doesn't work.....
<javiolo> hi
<ansinh> after the last command it re-detect the sound card
<javiolo> where are the logs of firestarter ?
<ansinh> but there's still no sound
<gnomefreak> edan: when it lists the type of card you have stop and tell me what it says please
<edan> gnomefreak, ok im at the cofiguration
<crimsun> ansinh: there shouldn't be. You need to reset the mixer levels.
* gnomefreak gonna moke while your getting ready
<gnomefreak> nm your there
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> edan: let me bring mine up
<gnomefreak> edan: ok with auto detect
<edan> gnomefreak, ok its on nv now to put it on nvidia?
<gnomefreak> yes
<edan> gnomefreak,  to put how much memorey or just do enter>
<ph8> Hi again, I still have the same problem. I'm running gnome, I want to edit files over sftp or scp in a way that when I save in the text-editor it overwrites the file (instead of saving then having to upload seperately) - gedit does fine for ftp:// but not sftp:// or scp:// - are there any plugins or other programs I can use?
<gnomefreak> edan: leave it blank
<ansinh> no sound :((
<edan> gnomefreak, xkbrule set is xorg??
<gnomefreak> edan: what?
<pundai> why have g++ been updated
<s|k> crimsun, I installed 11rc3 from source but now it's telling me 'could not open resource for writing' when trying to play a CD and sound isn't working
<ansinh> i've reseted it via alsamixer....turn on the stereo downmix....
<wevex> how do i echo the result of a command in shell script?
<crimsun> ansinh: amixer output
<crimsun> s|k: did you reboot?
<s|k> oh
<s|k> :P
<edan> gnomefreak, at "please select the xkb rule set to use" = xorg
<klaym> does anyone know a service where you could upload a ~40mb file for a limited time. I'm having trouble getting a file from a friend of mine who doesn't have access to any servers and xchat nor messenger sending doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> edan: yes
<IdleOne> klaym>  usendit.com
<ansinh> u mean amixer -output?
<klaym> idleone: thanks! I'll check that
<edan> gnomefreak, what to writeat keyboard variant?
<IdleOne> klaym>  he will email it to you then you download it from there
<gnomefreak> edan: what are choices? or whats in there as answer?
<oscar> Do someone speak Spanish?
<Jowi> wevex: depends on the command. see if the external command's got a -verbose switch
<ompaul> !es
<javiolo> where are the logs of firestarter ?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ansinh> not work
<gnomefreak> oscar: #ubuntu-es
<javiolo> !es
<ubuntu> ble
<ubuntu> !es
<oscar> #kubuntu-es
<ansinh> unknown command, or ivalid option
<edan> gnomefreak, blank and ther are no options
<ubuntu> !en
<ubotu> well, en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<ubuntu> !en
<ubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> edan: hit enter than
<ubuntu> fuck
<klaym> Idleone: tried that too. I don't know, he's just screwing up
<ubuntu> fuckers
<gnomefreak> can you please stop playing with the bot in this channel
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eu85-86-12-171.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> ;)
<edan> gnomefreak, change somthing in modules??
<gnomefreak> ok edan what does it say i cant se eit
* ompaul just marked meself away 
<gnomefreak> see it
<gnomefreak> sorry :(
<ompaul> np
<IdleOne> klaym>  if he cant email you a file there is a bigger problem then you think..you sure you want that file from him :)
<edan> gnomefreak, Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.
<oscar> thank yo
<Jowi> wevex: you can also do TEMPRESULT=$(command)
<oscar> thank to everybody
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<klaym> idleone: yep, there's more than a software problem here
<gnomefreak> edan: what kind of choices doies it give you
<ubuntu29> word up dogg
<oscar> #ubuntu-es
<Jowi> wevex: then "echo $TEMPRESULT"
<crimsun> ansinh: no, I mean the output from amixer, like you did before
<ubuntu29> were my bitches at?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> oscar>  escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> oscar: type /j #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.agstme.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
* ubuntu29 was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<vjHabib> hi!
<oscar> join #ubuntu-es
<ansinh> lol....sorry
<IdleOne> con el /
<gnomefreak> oscar: with the /
<vjHabib> does any one know if breeze is sarge or etch?
<LadyNikon> meh
<LadyNikon> i give up
<crimsun> vjHabib: neither.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> vjHabib: neither breezy is breezy
<vjHabib> i having troubles with nerim mirrors
<s|k> crimsun, worked thank you, I'll check out the source :)
<LadyNikon> I try to join the normal #ubuntu channel to stop from being kicked k
<LadyNikon> from this one.
<LadyNikon> but eh.
<vjHabib> what about nerim mirror/?
<edan> gnomefreak, just a sec pls
<crimsun> s|k: what "worked"?
<gnomefreak> vjHabib: thats a debian mirror please do not use it with ubuntu
<edan> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9820
<vjHabib> ok
<s|k> crimsun, the alsa upgrade
<vjHabib> thanx gnomefreak
<Kyral> LadyNikon: You have to Register with NickServ
<crimsun> s|k: ok.
<ompaul> !tell LadyNikon about register
<s|k> crimsun, just out of curiousity what do you do?
<ansinh> crimsun, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9821
<crimsun> s|k: ?
<gnomefreak> edan: is glx marked?
<ompaul> LadyNikon, please check your message from ubotu
<s|k> crimsun, are you a software programmer?
<crimsun> s|k: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<s|k> oh
<s|k> :0
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> somebody said offtopic was Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Jowi> wevex: you can also put it like this ->        echo "$(ls $1)"         so when you type in "./myprog /home/wevex" it will output the result for the ls.
<edan> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ok than continue
<ompaul> s|k, go there and chat with the chattering classes :)
<s|k> k
<navaneeth> does anyone know how to turn off the service that synchronizes time with ntp.something at startup?by the way i did try using system>Administration>services.
<javiolo> where are the logs of firestarter ?
* gnomefreak still thinking of a better way to say no darn pasting 
<crimsun> ansinh: you seem to have 'Mono' unmuted
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: in the clock settings i think
<edan> gnomefreak, Write default Files section to configuration file?
<LadyNikon> ompaul: umm ?
<gnomefreak> edan: yep
<Jowi> navaneeth: ntpdate is the name.
<ansinh> yes.....i should have it mute huh?
<ompaul> LadyNikon, ubotu sent you a message please read it
<LadyNikon> ompaul: I am already registered with nickserv :/
<edan> gnomefreak, Write default DRI section to configuration file?
<ompaul> ahh
<gnomefreak> edan: yes i think so
<navaneeth> where is the clock settings? i am running gnome.
<ompaul> LadyNikon, so now identify
<gnomefreak> navaneeth: right click the clock
<gnomefreak> i think its adjust time and date
<ompaul> LadyNikon, /msg nickserv identify [yourpasswordhere] 
<edan> gnomefreak, ok its all done restart x?
<gnomefreak> edan: yes
<Jowi> navaneeth: "cd /etc/init.d" + "sudo update-rc.d ntpdate remove" or "sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove"
<gnomefreak> edan: nop
<LadyNikon> ompaul: i am identied ...
<LadyNikon> ompaul: thats why im a like O.O
<Jowi> navaneeth: that will delete it from boot
<foxpaul> any ideas why i'm banned from the channel at home (i'm on the blueyonder broadband service)
<ompaul> LadyNikon, well it has you as i= not n= which is strange
<LadyNikon> ompaul: its freenode.. lemme see if i got recycled again...
<LadyNikon> ompaul: 10:59 [ircnet2]  [msg(nickserv)]  id trustno1
<LadyNikon> 10:59 [ircnet2]  -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You have already identified
<ompaul> foxpaul, what nick do you use here?
<LadyNikon> fack
<edan> gnomefreak, im back :)
<fly-away> hi all
<gnomefreak> edan: run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable restart X after
<Firefox> hi
<foxpaul> ompaul, same as this, or sometimies olicat
<Firefox> big troubles
<foxpaul> ompaul, someone in #help said the whole blueyonder isp was banned?
<NET||abuse> is there a problem with amarok playing mp3 files? bloody thing just flashes on the mp3 for a second, then says playlist finished???
<Firefox> i cant doing something
<fly-away> i use gnome in ubuntu and i cant bind keyboard shortcut with Win (Super_L) key
<Amaranth> NET||abuse: enable multiverse and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Jowi> Firefox: you need to be a bit more precise
<LadyNikon> guess i needed a new password anyways :/
<NET||abuse> Amaranth: ahhhhh, gstreamer plugins, ok.
<Firefox> cant install modem
<LadyNikon> ompaul: i guess freenode just doesnt like me ;)
<Firefox> cause his so fucking
<fly-away> dudes! help me ^)
<Firefox> stupid xmms cant install
<edan> gnomefreak, back again
<ompaul> foxpaul, that is correct, let me get you where to talk to
<gnomefreak> edan: run glxgears -printfps
<IdleOne> !tell Firefox  about coc
<Jowi> Firefox: still not enough info. if you say what type of modem (dsl, dial-up) and brand maybe someone can help you out...
<IdleOne> !tell Firefox  about xmms
<thomd> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<IdleOne> !tell Firefox  about enter
<fly-away> gnome-keybinding-properties dont understand Super_L as part of keybindings, only as usually key like as A, B )
<edan> gnomefreak, still its the same....
<Firefox> ACOTP USB SPRINTER@ADSL
<Firefox> ACORP
<Firefox> cant detcted
<gnomefreak> Firefox: please unlock the caps key
<Firefox> detected
<Jowi> Firefox: did you try to type in "sudo pppoeconf" and set it up that way?
<Firefox> ppoeconf not detect
<Firefox> him
<highvoltage> Firefox: why do you keep changing tabs if i scroll too fast?
<NET||abuse> Amaranth: what about just installing gstreamer-0.8plugins and get everything
<Amaranth> NET||abuse: you can do that
<Firefox> this modem so fucking
<NET||abuse> :) grand so :)
<NET||abuse> done
<Amaranth> Firefox: language
<tristanmike> Firefox, please watch the language in this channel
<hollandlucas> Hi everyone!
<Firefox> what?
<highvoltage> Firefox: hey, whatch that language on the ubuntu channels!
<Amaranth> NET||abuse: as long as it got the mad plugin mp3 should work
<Firefox> nax?
<fly-away> Firefox, matom ne ori, balda
<Firefox> da ny eshe
<Firefox> ubus ob stenu poidu
<Firefox> $$$LInux$$$
<fly-away> idi
<Firefox> zzz
<Jowi> !usbadslmodem
<ubotu> Jowi: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chris_> hey, i need help running counter-strike on linux
<Firefox> try try
<Firefox> toka traff slivat
<Firefox> try
<Jowi> Firefox: try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem
<chris_> i need a decent erm emulating program for free
<edan> gnomefreak, anything else 2 do?
<Dr_Willis> chris_,  you mean wine, and/or cedega eh?
<gnomefreak> edan: i would try to start over im not real sure what else to do
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you still here?
<Firefox> omgmgmg
<chris_> Dr_Willis, wine keeps hanging
<Firefox> recompile kernel
<OmniColos> I've never seen an "erm" system or an emulator for such a beast
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yes
<navaneeth_> sorry.something weird happened.when i tried the command i get this"update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ntpdate exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<navaneeth_> "
<gnomefreak> can i just use the reply button for lists?
<Dr_Willis> chris_,  could update to the latest wine.
<edan> gnomefreak, nvidia settings are working....
<Jowi> navaneeth_: "sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove"
<chris_> how would i do that?
<gnomefreak> edan: you have 3d accel?
<Dr_Willis> chris_,  go to the wine homepage, download./compile the latest and greatest... or break down and buy cedega
<edan> gnomefreak, but no game or enything else work
<chris_> okay
<chris_> thnaks
<edan> gnomefreak, whats 3d accel?
<gnomefreak> edan: what happens when you typ glxgears -printfps?
<ompaul> foxpaul, I'll look after that in a little while
<foxpaul> ompaul, cheers
<edan> gnomefreak, still the same error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<navaneeth_> i will reboot and let you know.bye.
<edan> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ompaul> foxpaul, how long is it since you can't get in?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr
<ompaul> gnomefreak, sup? I am here
<gnomefreak> edan: im not sure what is going on
<foxpaul> ompaul, only noticed early last week
<gnomefreak> ompaul: with the digest mail can i just use the reply button?
<edan> gnomefreak, ..... that maks to of use
<edan> two*
<gnomefreak> edan: run sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<ompaul> don't you will send it all back - and it is not useful as it is not in the correct thread
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<tristanmike> edan, what kind of video card do you have?
<edan> gnomefreak, gforce 4 mx 440
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ok ty
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: ^^^
<edan> gnomefreak, did the command...
<silas> how to install code generation tools ?
<ansinh> hey....i've found alsa driver on the CD come with my mainboard
<chris_> has anyone here had counter-strike working on ubuntu?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, shouldn't he be using the "legacy" drivers?
<silas> like gcc gcj etc ?
<crimsun> ansinh: did you ever get sound working?
<Agrajag> silas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ng> chris_: I've had CS:Source working with cedega
<chris_> umm
<ansinh> yes....once
<chris_> i think i might *buy* that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=savon@*.bredband.comhem.se]  by ompaul
<instabin> !partition
<ubotu> instabin: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chris_> im trialing atm
<ansinh> once i heard the sound in the login screen
<Dr_Willis> Theres proberly several wine forums/web sites that detail problems with CS and wine
<chris_> when it downloads
<instabin> what are partition utils
<instabin> or the comands to make partiotns
<crimsun> ansinh: you only have one sound chipset, correct?
<Ng> chris_: I'd say it's probably the easiest way to make it work
<chris_> ng, u had to install steam?
<instabin> and view them
<tristanmike> instabin, gparted
<ansinh> yes
<instabin> i installed steam under cedega
<chris_> oh okay
<crimsun> ansinh: have you tried a snapshot of alsa-driver?
<chris_> lolz
<ansinh> snapshot?
<tristanmike> instabin, you can view mounted partition with Disks System-Admin-Disks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=ubuntu@*.agstme.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
<instabin> gparted is not working
<ansinh> please tell my what a snapshot is
<ansinh> me
<instabin> i want the edit some partitions
<tristanmike> instabin, what do you mean by "not working" ?
<gnomefreak> ansinh: its a picture (more than likely here it would be a screenshot
<gnomefreak> )
<instabin> says command not found
<instabin> typed sudo gparted
<silas>  how about mp3 ?
<Thug-N-Me> anyone using ipod in ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-202-52-48-092.vic.veridas.net]  by ompaul
<tristanmike> instabin, you did install it, right?
<ParaSiteX> I want to buy a PCMCIA wlan card for my acer notebook. I just don't know which one to buy, since it sould be compatible to my ubuntu system. any suggestions which one I should buy? (should be about 60  at most)
<gnomefreak> what about mp3?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %student!*@*]  by ompaul
<instabin> install ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ansinh> i don't understand.....how can i use that picture? show it to you?
<crimsun> ansinh: no, what you need to do is check out a cvs snapshot of alsa-driver & alsa-kernel
<gnomefreak> student was one of the exploiters :(
<instabin>  installing now
<tristanmike> instabin, sudo apt-get install gparted
<silas> gnomefreak: playing mp3 songs , how do I do that ?
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, yeah
<jakl> hi, ever since i installed ubuntu, i have an error that pops up every time i reboot, about the keyboard i think (i wasn<t able to change the language)
<tristanmike> instabin, your quick, lol :P
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell silas about mp3
<jakl> has this happened to anyone^
<navaneeth_> Thanks it worked.But can you help me with this too?i have 5 partitions on my hard disk but i can view files of only one,the one on which ubuntu was installed.I tried using system>administration>disks but they asked for an access path.When i gave them my home directory the system crashed.My first ever experience with linux crashing.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, true, but a nick like that is kinda generic
<gnomefreak> ompaul: true
<ansinh> sorry.....can you tell me how to do it, step by step please
<gean> question, PLEASE : partitioning : how can i enlarge my working partition without [backup all, format all, edit new partition table]  ?! Does gparted work for this purpose ?!
<Jowi> ParaSiteX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul how do you copy files ?  copy paste ?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, did you fix that video card problem?
<gnomefreak> ansinh: useing gnome?
<ompaul> the ubugtu is still on duty
<ansinh> yes
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, what software are you using?
<hollandlucas> ubotu tell hollandlucas about ubuntu
<Ashims> Yo. Does anyone know why when I try to copy something to a usb drive, half the time it says its there until I unplug it, and then its gone?
<instabin> it is not showing sda
<ParaSiteX> Jowi: ok thanx
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me,  and do you mean music files/mp3's ?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: i dont think so last i had him do was remove nvidia-glx was gonna have him start over
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul none :)) i just open the directory /media/ipod and drag files in there ?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, I think he should be using the Legacy Drivers
<instabin> gparted is not showing my sda bla bla drives
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul yes music files
<gnomefreak> ansinh: system>take screenshot
<instabin> its sownig my ide but not sata
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: maybe i dont know how old that card is
<Ashims> ???
<crimsun> ansinh: install cvs, then  cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/alsa login &&  cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/alsa co alsa-kernel alsa-driver
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, no that wont work i'm afraid. the ipod doesn't read the mp3 files directly. itunes for example, when you add a song to your ipod will update a database which is stored on the ipod, and thats where the device 'sees' its music
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, gforce 4 mx 440
<Printer> Hey all.
<navaneeth_> Thanks it worked.But can you help me with this too?i have 5 partitions on my hard disk but i can view files of only one,the one on which ubuntu was installed.I tried using system>administration>disks but they asked for an access path.When i gave them my home directory the system crashed.My first ever experience with linux crashing.
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: yeah i know the card just dont know about it :(
<crimsun> ansinh: then follow the instructions in INSTALL to create the symlinks for alsa-kernel
<gean> Ashims : make sere u mount and unmount devices correctly... i always use nautilus, but also in that case it crashes or gets confused and infinitely busy...
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul right , so what software  do i have to use ?
<nickrud> Ashims, writing to a device is often deferred, you need to unmount the device first, to force an files to complete writing
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, gtkpod (which is in universe) or banshee (http://www.banshee-project.org - there's an ubuntu repository under the 'getting started' link)
<gnomefreak> edan: go to nvidia site and grab the legicy drivers please
<nickrud> eriklo, force *all files
<instabin> does gparted support lvm
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, why not use the ones in the repos?
<murray__> ubot listvals firefox
<murray__> bah
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: didnt know about them
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, ;)
<edan> gnomefreak,  legicy drivers?
* gnomefreak just started using nvidia like 3 days ago
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, nvidia rocks
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: can you get him them?
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<murray__> ubotu listvals firefox
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'firefox' by value (11 shown): ff-save-err ;; replactotem #DEL# ;; javappc ;; firefox ;; thunderbird ;; firefox15 ;; firefox1.5 ;; replacetotem ;; ff1.5 ;; firefox-qt ;; firefoxplugins.
<instabin> yes it does i have 6800gt
<ansinh> ok..doing it right now
<tristanmike> edan, use synaptic, search "nvidia"
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul thanks a lot man ... what ipod have you got ?
<Printer> Can I resume downloading a torrent with the default setup of dapper.   I had to restart but when I start 'gnome-btdownloaded ' none of my downloads came up.
<edan> gnomefreak, k
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, 2gb nano :)
<navaneeth_> can anyone help me with this ?i have 5 partitions on my hard disk but i can view files of only one,the one on which ubuntu was installed.I tried using system>administration>disks but they asked for an access path.When i gave them my home directory the system crashed.My first ever experience with linux crashing.
<gnomefreak> edan: tristanmike is helping you now not me
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul same here :))
<geek|sauce> how can i make it so my trash icon is on my desktop instead of on the panel?
<Dr_Willis> Printer,  gnome-btdownload - is rather basic torrent client. may want to try out some of the alternatives
<hollandlucas> are those partitions ntf
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, nice little toys eh
<hollandlucas> s
<Dr_Willis> geek|sauce,  eww. :) heh - i perfer it int he panel.
<gnomefreak> ill be here if any questions arise for either of you (if i know the answer)
<edan> tristanmike, hi
<passantino> hallo jemand da aus deuschland
<tristanmike> edan, hi
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul yeah ... but listen . are you using the same software for pictures and stuff ?
<navaneeth_> can anyone help me with this ?i have 5 partitions on my hard disk but i can view files of only one,the one on which ubuntu was installed.I tried using system>administration>disks but they asked for an access path.When i gave them my home directory the system crashed.My first ever experience with linux crashing.
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ansinh> crimsun, i do the first command and it asks for CVS password
<crimsun> ansinh: press enter
<tristanmike> edan, you are simply trying to install the video card drivers?
<hollandlucas> navaneeth_, are those partitions ntfs formated
<passantino> danke
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, I use banshee, which does music only. gtkpod does the files, photo's thing - but its ui isn't very nice
<ompaul> bitte
<instabin> what is /dev/mapper/*
<Dr_Willis> navaneeth_,  access path = /media/placetoshowthem  (i think) NOT /home/username
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul what ? if its gui its not very nice ? :)
<geek|sauce> dr_willis: it's alright i guess, but i just don't like having two panels
<power1> Any1 here ever succesfully run vmware 5.5 on ubuntu 5.1 on a centrino laptop sharing the wifi lan connection
<ubuntunoob> What's the best itunes-like program for linux?
<edan> tristanmike, no i allready did that but my glx dosnt work
<navaneeth_> i installed ubuntu after i had winXp.Guessing FAT or something.
<Dr_Willis> geek|sauce,  2 panels? ya mean the top and bottom?
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, aye, its gui isn't nice - but banshee's is
<geek|sauce> dr_willis: yeah
<ansinh> crimsun, it warned me "failed to open /home/ansinh/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory"
<crimsun> ansinh: ignore that
<Dr_Willis> geek|sauce,  you rget used to it. :P of course ya can always close one down and move all the stuff to the other.
<tristanmike> edan, click System-Help
<edan> tristanmike, and all the glx pkgs are installed
<edan> tristanmike, ok
<Dr_Willis> Linux  "Your computer Your Way"
<tristanmike> edan, ok, when that's open Select the Starter Guide
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul  banshee
<Thug-N-Me>  doesnt even start
<ubuntunoob> itunes type program for linux - any recomendations?
<hollandlucas> amaroK
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, have you installed it from the repository on the banshee-project homepage? the version included in breezy doesn't work with ipod's
<geek|sauce> how can i change the default res for the login screen?
<tristanmike> edan, then select "Hardware" on the left hand side...
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul  deb http://apt.filefind.net/ breezy main contrib non-free   from here
<montag-server> Does anyone here have some experience with ubuntu and wireless?
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ansinh> crimsun, i've done the second command....what's next?
<edan> tristanmike, did that
<montag-server> er
<montag-server> well, perhaps I should be more specific
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul i add that line to sources.list , and then apt-get update and after install it
<montag-server> on how to use make
<hollandlucas> geekIsauce, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217
<tristanmike> edan, ok, did you install both "nvidia-glx" and "nvidia-settings" ?
<Guardian> hello
<crimsun> ansinh: follow the directions in INSTALL for cvs, specifically creating the alsa-kernel symlinks
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, and you did "apt-get update ; apt-get install banshee" after putting that line in your apt.sources?
<IdleOne> montag-server>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<edan> tristanmike, yep
<Guardian> what's the name of the libc package ? just noticed that i have nothing in my /usr/include :(
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul yeah
<tristanmike> edan, ok, did you create the new file like in Step 4 ?
<IdleOne> montag-server>  then type man make for help pages
<crimsun> Guardian: libc6 is the equivalent of other distros' glibc
<silas> hi
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, what does "apt-cache search banshee" say?
<edan> tristanmike, yes
<montag-server> does build-essential cover Airlink101 wireless USB adapters?
<hollandlucas> hi silas
<silas> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<IdleOne> montag-server>  I have no clue
<montag-server> yeah...
<Dr_Willis> build-essential - just installs the core C development tools.
<montag-server> no one does
<montag-server> :-(
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul banshee - Audio Managment and Playback application
<tristanmike> edan, so according to the "Hardware" help, you completed steps 1-4 as it is shown there?
<Guardian> crimsun : ok so it seems that i miss libc6-dev
<foxpaul> urgh no version info
<montag-server> any place to go that has steps on using ndiswrapper?
<montag-server> w/ ubuntu in specific?
<ansinh> don't understand....how can I install it?
<gnomefreak> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ansinh> and install what?
<Dr_Willis> montag-server,  the ubuntu wiki - would be stop #1
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, try starting it from a terminal and try to fix its error. failing that, upgrade to a newer banshee (building it and its deps from sources) or try rhythmbox
<crimsun> ansinh: read the INSTALL file
<montag-server> thanks
<edan> tristanmike, no sudo nvidia-glx-config enable dosnt work
<hollandlucas> cya guys gotta go have fun rule the day
<crimsun> ansinh: you need to compile the newest drivers that you just checked out from cvs. That file gives you instructions.
<edan> tristanmike, 2 show you the error??
<Dr_Willis> The ubuntu wiki - Everyones First stop for all your Ubuntu Questions! :p
<tristanmike> edan, so you're stuck at step 3 then....
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul http://pastebin.com/589096 have a look at the error please
<edan> tristanmike, so it seems
<tristanmike> edan, could you please paste, on pastebin of course, your xorg.conf file ?
<ansinh> god....sorry for my stupidity, but where is the install file?
<crimsun> ansinh: inside alsa-driver
<edan> tristanmike, just 1 sec pls
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist.    there is only /media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/firsttime   any ideea about this ?
<tristanmike> edan, of course :)
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul im trying gtkpod now
<edan> tristanmike,  how do i enter to pestebin?
<Fawzib> I tried to compile winbind and its giving me compile errors. I did 'apt-get source winbind' and then dpkg-buildpackage and it is giving me an error 'last_name_raw_len undeclared (first use in this function)'
<tristanmike> edan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<edan> tristanmike, thanks
<silas> how to I uncomment lines in sourece.list ?
<tristanmike> edan, anytime
<IdleOne> silas>  put # in front of line
<IdleOne> silas>  uncomment remove # from line
<silas> here is my sources.list , can someone tell me how to enable universer multiverse ?
<silas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9822
<wevex> what dose "unary operator expected" mean? the program works but i dont want that stupid text <-- shell script
<foxpaul> Thug-N-Me, ahh, that looks like it's a 'fresh' ipod. gtkpod will let you format it and create the initial database - banshee should work then
<silas> IdleOne: so I shud removed any instance of a # before the line to uncomment it ?
<IdleOne> !tell silas about repos
<silas> IdleOne: i am doing the same
<silas> following that instructions
<tristanmike> silas, yes, remove the #
<tristanmike> silas, but.....
<Stormtrooper> guys, a good command line torrent client?
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul aint then
<yosef> I can't install msttcorefonts, advice anyone?
<IdleOne> he wants to enabl  multiverse removing # wont do it
<silas> tristanmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9822
<edan> tristanmike, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9823
<Fawzib> could anyone try to compile the winbind package to see if it's me or the source package?
<tristanmike> silas, I'd use Synaptic and go into the Settings under Repositories and select "Show disabled software sources"
<ConfidentiaL> how do I change boot priority in gnome boot manager?
<yosef> can anyone help me installing ms fonts?
<tristanmike> edan, and what's the error you get when you run it?
<tristanmike> yosef, are they not in the repos anymore?
<yosef> tristanmike the package fails
<ConfidentiaL> how do I change boot priority in gnome boot manager?
<Dan_> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<yosef> tristanmike when it tries downloading... it fails
<tristanmike> yosef, when I installed them, it went to sourceforge.net to grab them, and it did fail from time to time, I just ran it later and it worked, does it try to go to sourceforge?
<yosef> this package exists in sourceforge (for ubuntu)?
<edan> tristanmike, he says cammand not founed but i think its becouse i uninstalled it with gnomefreak ...
<tristanmike> edan, are we fresh then?
<grogoreo_> join #wtfbooktruck
<Amaranth> gnome bug 313268
<wevex> if a input like $1 is empty is there someway to "lable that"? like if $1=NULL or something? (shell script)
<edan> tristanmike, think so...
<Jonnings> Where can i get the correct Java runtime environment for ubuntu?
<tristanmike> ok, lets start over, one step at a time
<ansinh> crimsun, i tell me to use ./configure' script, but i don't know how to run it
<Amaranth> hmm, Ubugtu doesn't work here
<tristanmike> edan, ok, lets start over, one step at a time
<edan> tristanmike, ok :)
<Bean> Is there a way to make the eject button on my dvd drive work?
<tristanmike> edan, I'd suggest logging out and logging back in to clear everything that you've done
<tristanmike> edan, or even a restart
<thrice`> Bean, sure, push it
<Dr_Willis> Bean,  if the drive is mounted - it wont eject. its that simple
<Jowi> wevex: if $1 = ""
<edan> tristanmike, ok ill be right back
<Bean> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Bean,  right click on the cd icon and umount it, it may even have an eject menu option as well
<ansinh> hey crimsun , are you still there?
<tristanmike> yosef, how's it going with the fonts?
<power1> Any1 here ever succesfully run vmware 5.5 on ubuntu 5.1 on a centrino laptop sharing the wifi lan connection
<Bean> Dr_Willis, yeah I know how to do that, just wish I could do it by pressing the button on the drive.
<Jowi> wevex: if $1 = ""; then (new line) do thi (new line) fi
<yosef> tristanmike, sourceforge is very very slow, gimme a sec, i'll let you know
<Jowi> thi = this
<Bean> Dr_Willis, do you know if the button on the drive sends any signal to the OS ? Or is detectable somehow? Then it could be easily scripted to umount right?
<Jowi> wevex: if $1 = ""; then (new line) echo "no argument given" (new line) fi
<Dr_Willis> Bean,  the problem will be - it WONT unmount - if a program is accessing the drive/dir
<wevex> Jowi: dosnt seam to work
<Jowi> wevex: OR: if $1 = ""; then (new line) echo "no argument given" (new line) else (new line) echo "you typed $1" (new line) fi
<Dr_Willis> Bean,  theres also a way (obscure) to make the thing auto eject when unmoubnted
<Jowi> wevex: let me try it
<thrice`> Bean, have you tried the umount command?
<thrice`> umount /dev/dvd, for example
<Fawzib> jowi: is it if $1=""  or if "$1"="" ?
<thrice`> or even eject /dev/dvd
<Toba> you don't do umount on devices I don't think
<Toba> you do it on the mountpoint, right?
<Bean> Dr_Willis, just realized that it only does it with some discs. Weird.
<thrice`> either one
<Toba> ah, didn't know that
<Bean> Dr_Willis, I thought it did it with all of them. But for example a blank disc the eject button works on the drive.
<thrice`> Bean, becuase there is nothing to mount
<Jowi> Fawzib: depends on how your "if" statement look
* Bean tries with a disc with some random files on it
<wevex> Jowi: i want it to break if there is no inputs so i have: if [ $1 = "" ]  (new line) then (new line) exit
<yosef> tristanmike connection with sourceforge keeps timing out...  what to do?
<Jowi> wevex: maybe $1 is not initialized if there is nothing there....
<crimsun> ansinh: did you generate it using the instructions in INSTALL?
<Toba> hrm, is there a better way to switch user than lock screen / click switch user?
<Toba> I don't see one :(
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul right , works fine do you use any mp3 converter to make it smaller ?
<gimmulf_> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> Toba: on breezy, gdmflexiserver
<tristanmike> yosef, you can wait, or do a search on google for "msttcorefonts.tar.gz" and download yourself
<Toba> thoreauputic: o.o
* Toba man gdmflexiserver
<wevex> Jowi: lets take it priv.. its so mutch to write
<Fawzib> can anyone give me a hand compiling the winbind package?
<thrice`> what's the error, Fawzib
<yosef> tristanmike, thanks..
<thoreauputic> Toba: just type gdmflexiserver - it's in the applications - system menu as well
<Toba> k
<tristanmike> yosef, I didn't do anything, but your welcome :-)
<Toran> Hey guys, I just got a five-button mouse. How can I reconfigure X to use all the buttons?
<thoreauputic> Toba: on breezy, that is - "New Login" or something - I'm in fluxbox atm
<IdleOne> !mouse
<ubotu> it has been said that mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<Fawzib> i did 'apt-get source winbind' then 'dpkg-buildpackage' and it is givimg me a compile error, but don't know if its me or the source (probably me)
<Toran> fluxbox ftw
<edward0> Fawzib: apt-cache search winbind
<edward0> so you already know it is there k :D
<ph8> Hi again, I still have the same problem. I'm running gnome, I want to edit files over sftp or scp in a way that when I save in the text-editor it overwrites the file (instead of saving then having to upload seperately) - gedit does fine for ftp:// but not sftp:// or scp:// - are there any plugins or other programs I can use?
<thoreauputic> Toran: ftw ? what's that? an acronym?
<Toran> For The Win
<Toba> thoreauputic: for the win
<Toran> It means that I like fluxbox.
<thoreauputic> ah thanks :)
<Fawzib> I need and option that is not compiled by default (--with-idmap)
<Toran> lol
<Toran> (Laugh Out Loud)
<Toran> Gah, I really need to stop using acronyms
<cill|> hello can someone help me ? how do I get DC++ on ubuntu ?
<Toba> Toran: that's just being mean
<Toba> heh
<Toran> Hehe
<Toba> everyone knows what lol means
<Fawzib> but wanted to know if it compiled before starting changing stuff
<Toba> lol
<Bean> Toran, is it a logitech?
<Toran> Micro$oft
<Toba> cill|: install valknut
<Toran> I actually prefer Microsoft peripherals
<Toba> apt-get install valknut
<tristanmike> yuk
<Toran> At least, this mouse is hot.
* tristanmike hides his microsoft keyboard
<cill|> ok thank you
<kenas> muy buenas
<Toba> np.
<kenas> queria hacer una pregunta
<highvoltage> ew @ microsoft keyboard
<Toba> english please, kenas
<Toran> I don't use a microsoft keyboard
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kenas> me acabo de descargar un archivo *.tar.gz
<tristanmike> highvoltage, I feel shameful
<Toran> I use a Happy Hacker keyboard ;-)
<kenas> como lo instalo ?
<Toran> It's glorious
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> from memory, offtopic is Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* Toba attempts to understand kenas' language
<thoreauputic> kenas: English please
<Marsmensch> bla2
<IdleOne> kenas escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Marsmensch> bla2
* ompaul highfives thoreauputic 
<kenas> sorry
<Marsmensch> bla2
<Bean> Toran, one of those guides uboto linked you to should work.
<Marsmensch> bla2
<Toran> Thanks
<Marsmensch> bla2
<IdleOne> kenas>  de nada amigo
<Toba> Marsmensch: stop that
<Marsmensch> bla2
<Marsmensch> bla2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> ompaul: aha! hey, congrats, man!
<Marsmensch> bla2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-084-057-100-022.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by ompaul
* Marsmensch was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and ops as well ?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, thanks
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I got that first ....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bean> Toran, I used the logitech guide in the forums but I have a logitech. It worked flawlessly and easily. I recall that it shoudl work just as well with non logitech mice as long as you change appropriate names.
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you are now an official member of the thought police ;-)
<Jowi> wevex: do you get my msgs?
<mohit> hey i jst installed ubuntu ...... can nebody help me?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, <rather large grin>
<IdleOne> mohit>  we can try whats up?
<mohit> how to install more packages
<kenas> hi every1
<thrice`> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* thoreauputic gives ompaul the secret handshake
<IdleOne> !tell mohit  about repos
<ompaul> aye
<mohit> till now everything is fine
<kenas> i have just downloaded a file *.tar.gz i would like to know how to install this file
<thrice`> mohit, first, follow that link to enable repos; then, you will have alot of packages available to you for insatllation
<Kyral> mohit: It helps if you ask a question, we may be Geek Heros (hehe) but we ain't psychic :D
<edan> tristanmike, ssry i had a little xserver error
<Kyral> kenas: what program?
<thoreauputic> kenas: what is the file? Is it a program? If so, what?
<IdleOne> kenas>  tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<Kyral> kenas: Just wanna make sure you don't have to the compile dance if you don't have to
<kenas> OpenXpertya i have not founded any repository of this
<IdleOne> kenas>  what file?
<ConfidentiaL> how do I change boot priority in gnome boot manager?
<Kyral> kenas: Welcome to old school then :D
<mohit> what is repos ???
<Kyral> kenas: tar -zxvf <filename>
<mohit> can u giv me the link
<kenas> k i will try now..
<edan> tristanmike, ill think ill take of i need 2 go but thnx for your help
<IdleOne> mohit>  repos are repositories where you can download and install new packages
<ansinh> sorry crimsun for late reply (had to go for a while, now i'm back).....generate the ./configure script? in INSTALL there is no instructions for generate it
<Kyral> kenas: then read the README and INSTALL files
<thrice`> mohit, yes, ubotu just provided you one
<ompaul> ConfidentiaL, care to elaborate about what you want to achieve your question does not make too sence
<Kyral> kenas: for additions to the standard ./configure && make && sudo make install dance
<Kyral> kenas: Be prepared to run it multiple times in case you don't have the Dependencies
<ompaul> ConfidentiaL, boot priority? other programs or gnome or something else?
<Kyral> kenas: the configure script will tell you (with something like "you don't have foo installed") and then search for it with apt-cache search
<wevex> is there any easy way to list all executable files in a folder? (like a flag for ls) or something?
<Kyral> kenas: Then install it :P Though most often you want the package ending in -dev
<Kyral> wevex: ls' standard coloring makes them green
<Kyral> and with an * on the name
* ompaul pokes nalioth 
<kenas> package comes with instalar.sh
<Bean> In the Evolution mail client, what does the setting "Automatically synchronize remote mail locally" mean?
<Bean> I'm using IMAP
<ConfidentiaL> I want my windows to be boot priority no 1... ompaul
<wevex> Kyral: there is no way to just list only them?
<Ng> Bean: that means it will automatically download all the mails locally instead of just the headers
<Kyral> wevex: ls | grep *?
<Bean> Thanks Ng
<Kyral> if it shows execs with an * that is
<silas> tristanmike: wher is the fsatb file ?
<Bean> ConfidentiaL, it's really simple, just need to change the GRUB config file, lemme find the wiki entry
<silas> fstab file ?
<tristanmike> silas, /etc/fstab
<Kyral> silas: /etc/fstab
<silas> thanks
<wevex> Kyral: i will try it, thanks
<gabinete> oi
<Jowi> wevex: did you get my messages?
* Kyral has half a mind to ask that Ubotu be equipped to listen for standard questions and autorespond to them
<Bean> ConfidentiaL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS?highlight=%28grub%29
<chris_> hey im having trouble installing wine from dpkg
<thoreauputic> !wine
<ompaul> ConfidentiaL, so >>sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and there is a number there beside the word "Default" that indicates what record works first it says 0 that is the first one and the then 1 is the resuce mode count down to the stanza for Windows
<thoreauputic> !tell chris_ about wine
<Kyral> and I need lunch/breakfast
<cill|> instaling dc++ with apt-get install valknut didn't work ... what should I do ?
<ConfidentiaL> thx ;)
<thrice`> cill|, what do you mean, doesn't work?
<ompaul> ConfidentiaL, if it fails you press escape and navigate to something else
<silas> hey how do I use umask so that I can read / write my windows files by default ?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> well, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<silas> it is already mounted into the media
<cill|> it didn't get access
<Bean> ConfidentiaL, take noe that the one in there titled "title   Other operating systems..." counts as an entry
<ompaul> silas, not in this version - you will break windows if you try
<Kyral> silias you DON'T write to NTFS
<ompaul> silas, wait until 20th April
<silas> ompaul: I use umask 000 something like that
<Kyral> ompaul: Dapper won't have that
<silas> i used to do it in breezy
<ompaul> Kyral, ohh it was
<Kyral> ompaul: Captive NTFS is sketchy as all hell
<silas> this is a new installation
<Kyral> ompaul: Not that I knw, and frankly they would be insane to do it
<ompaul> Kyral, I thought it had been put in there, not as captive
<ompaul> Kyral, I sit corrected
<thrice`> the kernel option is only partial writing
<thrice`> it allows you to write, but not change byte size
<Kyral> ompaul: I asked in -devel
<slabby> hi, is there a way to access my machine remotely via a browser window
<ompaul> thrice`,  nasty
<thrice`> a start, anyways
<ansinh> crimsun, are you still there?
<silas> umask=000 something like that
<silas> instade of defaults I guess
<Kyral> silas: Don't write to NTFS!
<thoreauputic> slabby: possibly, but why? You can use putty/ ssh/ NX ...
<thrice`> silas, why do you have 000 for ntfs?
<Kyral> silas: Unless you enjoy a corrupted partition!
<thrice`> silas, read man mount, especially with regards to umask
<ompaul> silas, 0 0 0  is not good and don't write to NTFS you will break it
<supermihi> U
<silas> ok so I shudnt use for NTFS right ?
<crimsun> ansinh: yes, but I'm only 10 minutes out of a meeting
<wevex> Jowi: not sure if i got them
<slabby> thoreauputic, I want to be able to access my Ubuntu machine from work, but I cant get VNCviewer there so I need to be able to connect via web browser
<silas> i have NTFS and a fat system
<silas> is it okay if I use it for fat ?
<wevex> Jowi: oh, yes i did
<Kyral> Nor should you use the Ext Explorer thing for XP
<ompaul> silas, fine write to fat and read from both
<Kyral> friend of mine trashed his partition with that
<kenas> no success
<thoreauputic> slabby: can you get NX NoMAchine ? And set up a freenx server at home?
<ansinh> crimsun, oh....thx.....have you read my reply above?
<Jowi> wevex: fine. that last example is what you asked for
<ompaul> Kyral, there is a rumour that that does not copy with the journal so well
<slabby> thoreauputic, dont know havnt heard of that before
* ompaul has not see it 
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> somebody said freenx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<Kyral> ompaul: He actually trashed an ext2 FS :P
* ompaul can't see such things, I don't run windows
<thoreauputic> slabby: see ubotu above
<silas> ompaul: how can I read/write NTFS ?
<ansinh> crimsun, there's no intructions to generate the ./configure script
<Kyral> silas: you can READ it
<whaley> hello guys:  I'm trying to install subversion following this wiki post - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SubVersion?highlight=%28subversion%29    ... however I can't find libapache2-svn.  Is it in another repository outside of main?
<slabby> ubotu tell me about nomachine
<silas> i mean there are some songs which it seems cant be played from ntfs even ? although it is mounted ?
<Kyral> silas: No write!
<Kyral> silas: No write!!!
<Kyral> silas: No write!!!!
<samael_to> hello
<Kyral> :D
<ompaul> silas, you don't write
<silas> ok so can I read , songs ?
<chris_> i saw a program u can use to write to ntfs safely on linux
<ompaul> silas, you can look just don't touch
<crimsun> ansinh: did you create the symlinks?
<thoreauputic> slabby: freenx is a great tool - and there's a free-as-in-beer clinet for it for windows or linux
<silas> i can see a crossed mark against these 2 partitions in konq
<Kyral> chris_: Captive NTFS is sketchy as all hell
<ansinh> how do I do it?
<silas> that means read only ?
<wevex> Jowi; thanks a lot mate
<chris_> oh thats what it was lolz
<Kyral> chris_: Don't use it!
<slabby> thoreauputic, can you connect to a server via a web browser?
<crimsun> ansinh: the INSTALL file gives you instructions...
<Kyral> Consider NTFS writing OFF LIMITS
<chris_> ;lolz okay
<ansinh> no...it does not
<whaley> ^ i should mention that I'm running from the command line only, so i don't have the package browser that normally comes with ubuntu
<HymnToLife> Indeed
<Kyral> whaley: Apt-Get
<whaley> yes
<ompaul> silas, okay we have told you several times - dont write to it, please don't mention it again, you can read it
<silas> ompaul: Kyral it says I cannot enter
<Kyral> whaley: man apt-get
<HymnToLife> I think NTFS writing should be removed till it's 100% safe
<silas> I cant read it either
<ansinh> crimsun, do you want to to show you the INSTALL file?
<thoreauputic> slabby: never tried it - I suppose it's possible, maybe some kind of java client
<whaley> apt-cache search libapache2-svn doesn't come up with anything
<HymnToLife> silas> did you read the wiki page ?
<ompaul> !tell silas about ntfs
<silas> when I use konq to enter into it , it says cant ener
<HymnToLife> !tell silas about ntfs
<ompaul> silas, read the message from the bot
<ompaul> HymnToLife, been there done that :)
<Kyral> whaley: you think maybe its not in the repos>
<HymnToLife> dammit I got pwn3d :D
<Kyral> !info libapache2-svn
<ubotu> libapache2-svn: (apache modules for Subversion (aka. svn)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 68 kB, Installed size: 240 kB
<whaley> how would i find out the contents of the main repository or in other repositories
<samael_to> for you is it possible that when I installed DAPPER my wireless configuration was screwed up, and now I can't use it anymore? Anything documented?
<Kyral> whaley: okay its in Universe
<whaley> ahhh
<crimsun> ansinh: I'm looking at it right now, and you need to follow the instructions for cvs sources (about halfway down)
<Kyral> ubout tell whaley about repos
<Kyral> and I REALLY need lunch!
<silas> ompaul: by default I cant even read an mo3 from that partition ?
<whaley> would explain it... didn't know ubotu had packages in his stash
<whaley> :)
<kenas> i am trying to install a *.tar.gz and this is wht i get
<whaley> kyral, thanks :)
<kenas> cat instalar.sh >instalar
<kenas> chmod a+x instalar
<kenas> cat openXpertya.sh >openXpertya
<kenas> chmod a+x openXpertya
<ompaul> silas, did you read what the bot sent you?
<tuneout> is it possible to share a device over the network? i'd like to share my tv tuner card from ubuntu box to an XP box
<knuxxles> hi
<ELpH95o> what'sup
<ompaul> kenas, (A) dont paste (B) see A, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<chris_> how to enable my touch screen and dual display?:P
<Ox0000> tuneout: you could use vlc streaming.
<silas> ompaul: i am trying to understand . its not very clear to me
<knuxxles> I've got some problem with dpkg and ms fonts
<ansinh> ohh....sorry, I'm reading it right now :P
<Ox0000> tuneout: but it'll not be possible to switch channels on the xp box without some scripting ;)
<ELpH95o> I can't wait until dapper comes out
<knuxxles> can anyone helpo  me?
<ompaul> silas, did you read the message from the bot?
<thoreauputic> slabby read the wiki page for FreeNX and have a look at http://www.nomachine.com/
<tuneout> i actually just want to use it for FM radio
<tuneout> not TV
<ELpH95o> i'm tempted to run the beta
<Ox0000> tuneout: then use vlc again ;)
<slabby> thoreauputic, thanks
<samael_to> well' i didn't and it killed my wireless configuration!
<iceman> just downloaded dapper iso ... live cd .. whats planning for improvements ?
<thoreauputic> slabby: you're welcome
<tuneout> so, would i be able to record the audio onto my XP box?
<knuxxles> I need help about dpkg?
<Ox0000> tuneout: yes
<knuxxles> can anyone please help me ?
<Ox0000> with a bit of work
<tuneout> awesome
<Kyral> iceman: Espresso
<tuneout> and hear it? (my ubuntu box doesn't have a sound card :-(
<Ox0000> tuneout: yes of course
<tuneout> alright, thanks for your help!
<iceman> Kyral that is ? what ?
<Ox0000> np
<thrice`> knuxxles, you have read "man dpkg"  ?
<eriklo> hearing sound costs extra
<tuneout> dang
<tuneout> =P
<Kyral> iceman: LiveCD Installer :D
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: be a bit more specific, please
<bjorn_> gnome-add-cups is crashing and I can't add a new printer, can anyone help please?
<ELpH95o> iceman, :i tried to install gentoo from live cd but it failed when it tried to write grub
<jero> you not lucky
<Kyral> iceman: Basically you play around in the Live, if you like it then you double click the installer and bam :D
<ansinh> crimsun, i run  make ALSAKERNELDIR=../alsa-kernel all-deps, but it says make: *** No rule to make target `all-deps'.  Stop.
<tobbe> #ubuntu.se
<kenas> can someone help me to install a *.tar.gz
<crimsun> ansinh: did you check out both alsa-kernel and alsa-driver?
<crimsun> ansinh: I have a meeting in 3 minutes.
<kenas> step by step pls
<Kyral> kenas: Its times like these I wish I could SSH into your people's boxes to really see what was going on lol
<thrice`> crimsun, at work? :)
<Seewai> does ubuntu have an archive of all the source packages ever uploaded by package maintainers?
<iceman> ELpH95o i got tired of waiting for gentoo to install over 4 hours on a Pentium 4 2.8 ghz ...
<knuxxles> thrice: yeah I did
<Kyral> okay, REALLY gone now
<Seewai> or keep them under some kind of version control, or .. ?
<ELpH95o> it took that long to install?
<knuxxles> the thing is that I tried to install microsoft fonts
<bjorn_> anyone?
<Kyral> leave a PMSG for me if its important
<iceman> Kyral besids installer, whats going to be new in dapper ...
<ELpH95o> iceman, :i've been trying to find a distro that is similar to freebsd
<Kyral> iceman ask in #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> knuxxles:  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<thrice`> !tell knuxxles about fonts
<samael_to> DOES anybody know of any documented problem with Broadcom wireless chipsets and Dapper?
<HymnToLife> kenas> you probably won't need it
<knuxxles> but it doesn't install
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: you need universe and multiverse repos
<ansinh> crimsun, yes, both are in ../
<HymnToLife> whatever you are trying to install is certainly availale in th repos
<iceman> ELpH95o Why bsd ... ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Got problem with sending mail... with client no problem! But if using: echo "test" | mail johndoe@bredband.net nothing happens and also mailing from a php script nothing happens. php.ini shpuld be configurated cirrectly as far as i know!
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, it seems that there have been a few people having trouble grabbing them off of sourceforge
<ELpH95o> iceman, :i'm migrating from freebsd to linux
<knuxxles> can't find an exe named andale32.exe
<Jowi> samael_to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ELpH95o> because linux has midi support
<bjorn_> gnome-cups-add is broken can anyone help me fix it :(
<ompaul> Seewai, there is version control
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: ah, didn't know that, thanks
<ELpH95o> is slackware any good?
<iceman> ELpH95o been to linuxiso.org ..
<Jowi> samael_to: oh, dapper. no idea :)
<ELpH95o> i have but can't find a distro i like
<samael_to> this doesn't resolve the problem, it worked with Breezy!!!
<knuxxles> I can't understand why does it try to download an exe file
<Seewai> ompaul: how do I access it? what's it called?
<knuxxles> thrice: I don't need help installing fonts now
<ELpH95o> i tried suse but it didnt have options for my correct monitor resolutions
<ELpH95o> i thought about debian stable
<iceman> ELpH95o not real familure with BSD personaly, never have got it installed .. so know little about it ...
<knuxxles> thrice: the problem is that it can't find a file named andale32.exe on sourceforge servers and installation broken
<Jowi> samael_to: try someone in #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> ELpH95o> it has, you just need to do a bit of manual tweaking :)
<samael_to> oky
<samael_to> thanks
<ompaul> Seewai, don't know I know there is a tree that is all I know
<knuxxles> so I  can't use dpkg or  apt-get right now
<tristanmike> knuxxles, it's messing with your mind, nah, just kidding, don't worry about the .exe thingy, I think it's an issue with sourceforge, you should just wait a little bit and try again
<thrice`> ELpH95o, um...that's rediculous; it didn't have options>  you SET the options in xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: try  sudo apt-get -f install
<thrice`> ubuntu, slackware, suse- they all have the ability to adjust your monitor the same
<ELpH95o> thrice`, :suse's instalation also was bloated 5 cd's
<ELpH95o> is too much
<iceman> ELpH95o what feature you lack in what you have tried ...
<ELpH95o> wanting to run Rosegarden with the dssi plugins
<bjorn_>  WARNING **: IPP request failed with status 1030
<bjorn_>   <--- how do I fix this?
<iceman> ELpH95o you tried knoppix ... ?
<HymnToLife> he surely tried Gnome ;)
<ELpH95o> yah didnt detec my soundcard
<ELpH95o> my sb audigy 2
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: it gives an error like this when I try it   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<silas> ompaul: it says use ro,auto,user,fmask=0001,dmask=0000 , is that it ?
<[Leo] > hi
<silas> can I go ahead and reboot now ?
<iceman> ELpH95o not every distro will see every piece of hardwae, just like windows, you may need to install a driver ...
<knuxxles> and when I try to use dpkg --configure -a
<iceman> ELpH95o whats rosegarden ?
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: ah - so dpkg is borked - you will have to run  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ELpH95o> iceman, :it's a awesome midi sequencer
<ompaul> silas if you have done that do this  - >> sudo mount -a << and check your mounted partitions
<ELpH95o> ubuntu isn't bad though
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: interrupting dpkg does that...
<iceman> ELpH95o there a binary for linux .. ?
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: it just doesn't work. -  http://unc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<knuxxles>            => `./andale32.exe'
<knuxxles> Resolving unc.dl.sourceforge.net... 152.2.210.121
<knuxxles> Connecting to unc.dl.sourceforge.net|152.2.210.121|:80...
<HymnToLife> ELpH95o> Ubuntu is by far the best on hardware detection
<ELpH95o> my fav window manager is blackbox
<iceman> ELpH95o or package ?
<HymnToLife> for me, at least
<samael_to> are the people in #ubuntu+1 still alive? nobody talks to nobody, nobody answers...
<knuxxles> does this for 22 times like 2+ hours
<silas> ompaul: after a reboot or right away ?
<knuxxles> and gets nothing
<ELpH95o> the binaries for rosegarden leave out the dssi plugins
<knuxxles> so I manually canceled it
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: have you run  sudo dpkg --configure -a   as it suggested?
<knuxxles> how can I cancel the proxy stuff?
<ompaul> silas, you don't need to
<ELpH95o> i'm actually working on a .deb package for rosegarden for ubuntu users
<knuxxles> yeah
<Samineru> Does anyone know what programs there are for ubuntu that support .ogm?
<ELpH95o> one that's better than the one in the repository
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: as others have said, sourceforge seems to have a problem with the font downloads currently
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: yeah I did.
<knuxxles> the thing is that
<silas> ompaul: sudo mount -a lists nothing
<knuxxles> I can't install anything because of these fonts
<ompaul> silas, do this df
<knuxxles> that sounds a little bit pointless for me
<ompaul> silas, if you have done it correctly it is there
<knuxxles> I need to install another app, but it just doesn't allow me to do so.
<tristanmike> knuxxles, sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts
<knuxxles> is there another way I can repair this?
<ompaul> silas, if not retrace your steps - it is straight forward
<thoreauputic> knuxxles:  try   sudo apt-get remove --purge msttcorefonts
<Spax01> hi
<silas> ompaul: I changed in fstab actually
<tristanmike> err, yeah, with the purge thingy :P
<iceman> ELpH95o take a look here http://old.lwn.net/Distributions/#general
<wvelez> Hi...is there a program that can import ms money files?
<ompaul> silas, that is what you must do, you also added a directory?
<knuxxles> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<knuxxles> same answer again :(
<Spax01> i had a problem with mein PROXY Configs!! I need help
<ompaul> silas, all the instructions are on that page
<silas> ompaul: no byt default nts are shown in /media/sda1 and /sda5
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: what happens when you run   sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<wevex> i really cany get this to work.. how do i list executable files?
<silas> ompaul: by default I can see those drives , they are mounted as sda1 and sda5 . but I cant enter them using Konq . says u cant enter
<Spax01> I need help can me help??
<ompaul> silas, the logic is like this prepare ground - make the directory you are going to mount, then mount them
<ompaul> silas, try rebooting
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: can I send you a pm about the whole log what happened when I try to execute that command? it may be a little bit long for the channel.
<silas> ompaul: yep thanks
<tristanmike> knuxxles, use pastebin
<Spax01> i had a problem csan me hep to fix them????
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Spax01> ok
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: put it on a pastebin
<Spax01> Can you help me??
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<HymnToLife> :)
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Spax01> I had a problem
<Spax01> with my PROXY !! I need help to fix them!!!
<HymnToLife> !proxy
<ubotu> HymnToLife: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/589182
<Spax01> yes PROXY
<knuxxles> it's here
<bjorn_> is there anyone that can help me with my printing issue?
<ompaul> spacey, what proxy
<HymnToLife> never use one so I can't help you, sorry
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: OK looking ...
<^Odd^> does anyone know how to get gdesklets to use lm-sensors...it's not detecting my fan speed or my temps even though i have them set up
<knuxxles> and it continues for about infinite amount of times by adding try1 , try 2, etc...
<Spax01> I had to config them an tipe my ip then came a Erro News and i didnt config them
<chris_> who played CS:Source on linux?
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: is it just hanging when it tries to download the font?
<spacey> ompaul: ?
<Spax01> my computer is a Dual CORE Mashine DL 380
<knuxxles> hangs for a while (like 10 - 15 mins)
<ompaul> spacey, guess not you :-) spax ....
<Spax01> From HP
<Spax01> :-)
<^Odd^> so anyone have any idea?
<wvelez> Hi...is there a program that can import ms money files?
<knuxxles> then goes another loop from the begining .
<ompaul> Spax01, which program are you using for proxy?
<knuxxles> this part I mean: #
<knuxxles> Resolving unc.dl.sourceforge.net... 152.2.210.121
<knuxxles> #
<knuxxles> Connecting to unc.dl.sourceforge.net|152.2.210.121|:80...
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: looks like that server is down (152.2.210.121)
<spacey> ompaul: :p
<thoreauputic> it isn't pingable
<Spax01> moment
<ompaul> spacey, and many happy returns :)
<knuxxles> the thing is that I used a comment something like
<^Odd^> anyone have any idea how to make lm-sensors work with gdesklets?
<Spax01> The normal Proxy program from UBUNTU
<spacey> :)
<Spax01> This is very dangerous
<greedo> ? dapper
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<knuxxles> http_proxy=http://proxy:port/
<Spax01> yes
<knuxxles> I used such a comment
<knuxxles> can it have something to do with this?
<knuxxles> and how can I undone this command? any ideas?
<Spax01> i dont no
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: as I said, their server is down
<Spax01> moment i looked them
<ompaul> Spax01, did you know there was a german language channel? just in case you don't understand my questions
<Spax01> ok i had fix it thanks!!!
<ompaul> Spax01, what was it?
<sumi> hiiii allll
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: I really don't care if their servers are down or not that much. but the thing that disturbs me is that , why can't I install any other programs just because their servers are down?
<Spax01> it was a ip chainge problem
<Spax01> ITS ok!!
<azurehuesofblue> hello, I'm a Linux noob, I downloaded a program I want to install, and it has a Makefile in it... How do I install it?
<evilbulgarian> hi, is there a secure (not use password in the script ) way to use smbmount for scripting dumping to a windows share which requires user/password?
<arrinmurr> azurehuesofblue: and what program is that?
<knuxxles> what should I do, if the servers are down for 10 days, for a month, a year or forever?
<knuxxles> never install anymore programs?
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: because dpkg is confused - it can't do what the package is supposed to do (contact the server)
<azurehuesofblue> it's called radiusniff-0.2
<^Odd^> so i am guessing that no one knows the answer to my question?
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: I suggest waiting a few hours and trying again
<ompaul> ^Odd^, missed it (I think)
<CarinArr> azurehuesofblue, in general, you'd run ./configure, then make then sudo make install (but this might differ slightly from program to program, and configure normally lets you set particular options that arent default as well)
<knuxxles> I'm already waiting for 6+ hous
<knuxxles> hours
<ompaul> ^Odd^, gkdesklets one?
<sharms> ^Odd^ - I believe if your system has support then it works automatically.  lm-sensors didnt work with my mobo
<^Odd^> ompaul: i am trying to get gdesklets to use the lm-sensors which it can but it 's not
<knuxxles> and there are lots of people on net have same problem with me .
<azurehuesofblue> CarinArr, let me try that. I'll let ya know what happens.
<knuxxles> I just discovered when I tried to google a little bit
<^Odd^> lm-sensors works with my mainboard just fine
<knuxxles> but there's no recent solution to their problems
<^Odd^> gdesklets can't seem to get to it though
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: sorry, I can't magically fix it for you - you can try running   dpkg -L msttcorefonts  and manually removing the files I suppose
<knuxxles> that seems pretty discouraging
<CarinArr> azurehuesofblue, normally there'd be an INSTALL or README in the same directory
<CarinArr> azurehuesofblue, that should tell you more
<^Odd^> gkrellm can see all the sensors on my mainboard
<azurehuesofblue> there's not :-/... no instructions whatsoever.
<CarinArr> azurehuesofblue, no instructions wherever you got it from either?
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: I'm aware that you're no magician . But thanks for all the help you tried to provide already :). The point I'm frustrated is that how can such an operating system which always refered as secure and stable
<knuxxles> faces such kind of a silly little problems?
<tristanmike> thoreauputic, could, when running the dpkg --configure -a command, could use use "f" to force it, or skip the problem file?
<azurehuesofblue> hmm good idea. I'll try to track down the homepage
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: the problem seems to be with one package, really
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<knuxxles> I really wonder if windows has some kinda problem, lots of linux dudes would make a really fun with it at the forums :)
<ompaul> knuxxles, now now be nice
<fireb0x> !lamp
<ubotu> I heard lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thoreauputic> tristanmike: possibly, or use  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  ( more drastic)
<knuxxles> ompaul: what did I say not nice? can you please tell me?
* Thug-N-Me Rocks
<ompaul> knuxxles, I was being humourous on the back of your previous statement
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: we realise you are frustrated - bu this is a particular problem with the masttcorefonts package from what I can see
<knuxxles> ompaul: hehe sorry about that. I feel a little bit stupid today :)
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: it doesn't fail gracefully...
<ompaul> knuxxles, what did you use to install this package?
<knuxxles> a package called automatix
<erchache> hi
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<ompaul> ohh dear
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: *groan*
<erchache> i have a production server on hoary and wants to pass to breezy
<slabby> how do you install .tar files?
<knuxxles> a graphical frontend for the apt-get I suppose
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: tha's you trouble right there
<tristanmike> automatix? boooo :(
<erchache> if apply dist-upgrade and fails....can back to hoary without problems?
<ompaul> knuxxles, read the comment from the bot above
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications (see !easyubuntu), but it's often best to read the documentation.
<slabby> sudo --install file.tar  ????
<thenuke> slabby: .tar is a package, not something to be installed as it is
<ompaul> knuxxles, ^^^^
<ansinh> crimsun, sorry I have to go now :P, I think we can do it tomorrow, thank you again for all you have done for me :D
<thenuke> slabby: try like man tar
<slabby> thenuke, so how do i extract and install the program? it is TS
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: I just saw it. But people at ubuntu forums are quite enthuastic about it. so I thought it's o.k
<^Odd^> slabby: pm me i can help with that
<knuxxles> anyway can undone the things?
<frank23> slabby: what is that tar exactly?
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: erm, well ... take the forums with a grain of salt
<Fawzib> any help? I'm still unable to compile the winbind source package (need option not in default install)
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: unfortunately automatix has broken several people's systems
<Telemachus> !ubotu what is tar
<ubotu> Telemachus: what are you talking about?
<_keroppi_> I installed amarok for Ubuntu, and when I hit play, it merely skips through the songs really fast. I have the oss output plugin, pointed to the correct sound device (same settings as xmms, which works fine). Anyone know what might be up? I couldn't find a solution with google or in the amarok faq.
<_keroppi_> It plays no sound at all
<GnarusLeo> Can anyone please explain why I wasn't aloud to set a root passwd when install?
<thoreauputic> _keroppi_: did you install mp3 support? Are the files mp3 ?
<GnarusLeo> Now I dont know what the password is ...
<frank23> _keroppi_: my suggestion: install amarok-xine  and change the engine to xine in the settings
<_keroppi_> thoreauputic: They're mp3, didn't install mp3 support
<_keroppi_> frank23: It's already the xine engine
<HappyFool> !tell GnarusLeo about root
<_keroppi_> thoreauputic: What mp3 support do I have to install?
<knuxxles> what can I do about that now?
<Bogdar> hi all
<ELpH95o> Ubuntu is the distro that will save the human race
<thoreauputic> _keroppi_: off the top of my head I can't recall - but if you have the xine engine it should work I think...
<HappyFool> Telemachus: to extract a .tar file, tar xf filename.tar; for tar.gz, try tar xzf filename.tar.gz and finally for a tar.bz2 file, tar xjf filename.tar.bz2
<_keroppi_> thoreauputic: I have the xine engine and I'm using it, and it's not working
<thoreauputic> _keroppi_: so I gathered
<polpak> _keroppi_, what's not working?
<frank23> _keroppi_: where are the files located? try to run onw from your home directory
<thoreauputic> _keroppi_: can you play mp3 with any other player?
<Telemachus> Happyfool......I know...I was trying to get ubotu to tell him...but can't remember how ubotu works
<bluefoxicy> what are normal Mac computer speeds
<bluefoxicy> I'm seeing "Just bought 5 months ago" 333mhz
<bluefoxicy> for laptops
<bluefoxicy> my laptop is 2GHz wtf.
<HappyFool> Telemachus: ah. just '!tar' if ubotu knows about tar
<bluefoxicy> I mean that's better than AMD.
<Telemachus> cheers
<Telemachus> !tar
<slabby> im trying to install Teamspeak linux client it is a .tar.bz2  = how do i install it?
<Lampada> tggtg
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: 333Mhz was *not* bought 5 months ago
<Bean> !tell _keroppi_ about mp3
<Telemachus> yep...it knows about tar
<slabby> ubotu tell _keroppi_ about restricted formata
<slabby> ubotu tell _keroppi_ about restricted formats
<shadox> help
<shadox> :D
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: my iBook G4 is 1.2Ghz but runs a bout as fat as my 2Ghz Celeron
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: maybe a bit faster
<shadox> can someone tell me where to find the easy sources part in wiki page?
<Storkme> how do i send multiple files to root@192.168.0.5 via scp?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  check this out, no lower limit for bidding and it's at 99 cents  http://cgi.ebay.com/Powerbook-G3-Lombard-333mhz-512Ram-30GB-OS-X-10-3-9-NR_W0QQitemZ5876373429QQcategoryZ51041QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<frank23> slabby: the basic method:   tar xjvf filename    cd into directory.  read INSTALL and README  ./configure,   make,   sudo checkinstall
<polpak> Storkme, scp file1 file2  root@192.168.0.5:/path/to/copy/to
<Storkme> ah
<Storkme> thanks polpak
<tristanmike> !tell shadox about easysource
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-Powerbook-G3-400MHz-w-CD-R-DVD-NR-and-power-cord_W0QQitemZ5875945992QQcategoryZ51041QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem  "I just bought it 5 months ago" 400MHz 192M RAM  :O
<Fawzib> can't anyone give me a hand creating the winbind package from source (AMD64)?  :(
<polpak> Storkme, np
<shadox> thnx tristanmike
<_keroppi_> There should be some postinst script for any media program that tells you about the restricted formats, or something that pops up when you first install ubuntu, telling you how to do these things.
<Bogdar> How could I create set of DVD's with main and universe repository ? I look google for jigdo template with no success. Are there any tools to create custom DVD set ?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: well, it wasn't bought new methinks
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  what a ripoff :>
<ubuntu> hi there, im trying the ubuntu livecd atm. can i install this somehow?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  also that first link, no lower limito n bid :)  I could bid a dollar and win.  ;)
<frank23> slabby: that's assuming its a source package
<_keroppi_> People won't adopt ubuntu if it's not easy and obvious to get dvds and mp3s working. I don't mean people in here, or anyone like us, I mean the masses, of course.
<polpak> _keroppi_, the restriced formats are in the gettings started guide
<tristanmike> ubuntu, you would need the "install" cd
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: well, I think a G3 would run Ubuntu with a bit of care oand feeding ;)
<ubuntu> tristanmike, impossible with the livecd? like with knoppix eg?
<frank23> _keroppi_: the easiest way to to all this right now is with easyubuntu
<slabby> frank23, it is http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads   (linux teamspeak client)
<tristanmike> ubuntu, as far as I know, no
<polpak> ubuntu, until the next version, the live cd doesn't have an installer
<ubuntu> ok, thank you guys
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<frank23> _keroppi_: the root of the problem is that ubuntu can't distribute mp3 and dvd support officially because of patents
<thoreauputic> hi selinium  :)
<mod^> What kind of support does iPod Video have on linux?
<_keroppi_> frank23: What is considered distributing, hosting files on their servers? Perhaps the user could be prompted when they install the system, not everyone's going to read that guide.
<polpak> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<batman> hello does anyone know how to configure a file when it says run jam?
<shadox> aargh how do i open soucres again? gedit ....
<GnarusLeo> where can I get xmms for ubuntu and so on? And other packages?
<_keroppi_> frank23: What's "easyubuntu", a package or a wrapper to the install, or something else?
<sistema> hola
<polpak> batman, you need to install jam
<selinium> Any live cd modifiers about, i am in need of guidance!
<sistema> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL???
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<selinium> !es
<thoreauputic> GnarusLeo: use synaptic package manager - xmms is in main
<frank23> !tell _keroppi_ about easyubuntu
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  I contacted the guy selling that laptop, it's a G3 333MHz with 30 gig and 512M ram.  That's actually not BAD, but I could bid a dollar and get it; just to be fair I'm heads-upping him that he's got no reserve set.
<selinium> Seveas, You are too quick!
<polpak> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<chmod775> folks I want to setup a ir channel
<slabby> im trying to install Teamspeak linux client it is a .tar.bz2  = how do i install it?
<michael1> de?????
<chmod775> I want to post a topic
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  I mean it's in working condition freshly upgraded and everything
<frank23> slabby: the basic method:   tar xjvf filename    cd into directory.  read INSTALL and README  ./configure,   make,   sudo checkinstall
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<chmod775> How do I do that ?
<GnarusLeo> thanks thoreauputic
<polpak> GnarusLeo, so you can either get it from the Applications->Add applications or from synaptic, or just sudo apt-get install xmms
<selinium> slabby, you will need other packages to be able to build it.
<thoreauputic> GnarusLeo: you will want to enable universe and multivers as well, probably
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<selinium> ubotu tell slabby about compile
<GnarusLeo> polpak, I did the apt-get thing, but it didnt get anything
<polpak> GnarusLeo, did you use sudo?
<frank23> slabby: but in this case, maybe its just  ./setup.sh  once you extract it
<GnarusLeo> polpak, of course
<tristanmike> frank23, not for teamspeak, it's got it's own install
<polpak> GnarusLeo, then it should have worked fine, xmms is in main
<polpak> GnarusLeo, unless it was already installed
<GnarusLeo> what is ment by it is in main?
<shadox> how come my sources.list is read only???
<polpak> GnarusLeo, there are different repositories
<thoreauputic> GnarusLeo: the main repository - supported by Canonical
<me2win> shadox, you need to use sudo
<Ekumb1> does anyone know a good dvd player for ubuntu=?
<batman> polpak, ok i have jam installed so how do i install a file with jam.. in the dir it has JamFile config.jam i ran jam on both and it just said found 1 target file
<polpak> Ekumb1, totem-xine ?
<GnarusLeo> thoreauputic, should I add this main thing?
<highvoltage> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<HymnToLife> shadox> everything that is not in hyour home folder is read only for security reasons
<thoreauputic> GnarusLeo: it's already there by default
<selinium> slabby, as an extra, after install build-essentials, i run   sudo apt-get build-dep <package>    where package is the package you are trying to build. If the source is available it will install all the packages needed for the compile.
<slabby> frank23, how do i extract it?
<_keroppi_> highvoltage: libdvdcss was removed from SeveasPackages, I tried it a couple of days ago
<thoreauputic> GnarusLeo: read the adding repositories wiki
<shadox> oki, thnQ
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<frank23> slabby:  tar xjvf filename
<slabby> frank23, but it is .bz2 aswell
<frank23> slabby:  the j stands for extract bz2
<tristanmike> slabby, the "j" is for the bz2
<tristanmike> frank23, darn your quick today, :)
<frank23> tristanmike: lol
<slabby> frank23, it wont extract, comes with error
<slabby> !pastebiun
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slabby
<slabby> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<amonroy> how do I go about installing emacs? I tried apt-get install emacs, but it didn't find it
<thoreauputic> amonroy: try emacs21
<Gomez> #ubuntu-it
<Ekumb1> okay,i have found oKle dvd player.but how do i change the audio language?
<HymnToLife> amonroy> sudo apt-get install vim :)
<polpak> batman,  file:///usr/share/doc/jam/Jam.html
<InDeath> need install xmms from source :: IN ./CONFIGURE have error glib 1.2.2
<batman> polpak, yeah thanks i figured it out
<frank23> Ekumb1: in the menu?
<amonroy> great, emacs21 seems to be working... in general how do I know what's the appropriate name? is there a database somewhere?
<amonroy> (google too general)
<slabby> frank23, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9825
<HymnToLife> amonroy> either use apt-cache search
<HymnToLife> or search in Synaptic
<thoreauputic> amonroy: when in doubt, run for inatnace   apt-cache search emacs | less
<raj> hai
<InDeath> downloaded glib1.2.10 but have error where make
<tristanmike> InDeath, "sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev" ?
<thoreauputic> amonroy: all the package info is in the cache
<frank23> slabby: dont put a slash there ;)
<frank23> !tell slabby about cli
<InDeath> not have connection
<slabby> frank23, k
<raj> im raj
<batman> has anyone here used the video copying program handbrake?
<Thug-N-Me> foxpaul still here ?
<thoreauputic> amonroy: or use the search function in the package manager ( synaptic)
<slabby> frank23, still does not work
<raj> you like me
<amonroy> thanks
<frank23> slabby: you're in the right directory and have the right filename?
<slabby> frank23, yes is on desktop
<InDeath> need install glib-1.2.10?
<thoreauputic> amonroy:  sudo apt-get install apt-howto && apt-howto    ;-)
<HymnToLife> slabby> then do a cd Desktop
<InDeath> have errors
<HymnToLife> then run your ommand
<rambo3> whats the diffrence betwean ath0 and wlan0 ?
<Ekumb1> frank23:i have set german for audio language,but it doesn't switch.the dvd is burned and the menu isn't there,but there are 2 audio tracks.in winxp power dvd it works
<slabby> HymnToLife, allready done that
<Ekumb1> whaht to do?
<HymnToLife> InDeath> which kind of error ?
<frank23> rambo3: when a wireless card has an atheros chipset, its an ath0
<bjorn_> finally got my printer to work
<rambo3> ok thx
<InDeath> in file c
<tristanmike> slabby, you have a gui right?
<frank23> Ekumb1: you can't right click to see the audio tracks? what media player?
<HymnToLife> slabby> remove that slash
<mAIJK> Hi, when I run subtitles in VLC they just disapear after a while. Can somebody help me with this or just recommend another application that can view divx, xvid with subtitles!?
<HymnToLife> tar xjvf ts2_client_rc2_2023.tar.bz2
<slabby> tristanmike, yes, whatever was default with ubuntu
<tristanmike> slabby, right click on the file and select "Extract Here"
<_keroppi_> Well holy crap, have I ever been waiting for a program like easyubuntu forever
<slabby> HymnToLife, allready tried that
<rambo3> i cant get ubuntu to recognize my wifi card with ndiswraper
<Ekumb1> i usw oKle
<Ekumb1> there u can't right click
<HymnToLife> hmmare you sure you enter the right filename ?
<HymnToLife> use the tab completion to be sure
<raj> please im chat
<tristanmike> slabby, right click on the file and select "Extract Here"
<slabby> tristanmike, done
<InDeath> 400kb of glib-1.2.10 & he cant install
<tristanmike> slabby, did it work?
<slabby> tristanmike, now how do i install it ;)
<slabby> tristanmike, now i have the folder
<tristanmike> slabby, cd ./foldername
<raj> you earphones
<tristanmike> slabby, assuming your in the Desktops directory
<HymnToLife> slabby> cf _foldername && ./configure
<HymnToLife> cd*
<frank23> mAIJK: I'm not sure... vlc is usually very good with subtitles. any player that uses xine should be able to show them as well
<slabby> tristanmike, im in the directory
<tristanmike> HymnToLife, no, you don't need to configure
<slabby> tristanmike, it has a setup.sh
<HymnToLife> tristanmike> oh ok
<InDeath> why glib-1.2.10 cant install
<HymnToLife> so sudo make
<HappyFool> packages.ubuntu.com is useful for searching for packages too (and *in* packages)
<HappyFool> oh, and in emacs you can run 'apt-utils-search' if you install debian-el
<raj> you tokin me phone
<HymnToLife> InDeath> any errors ?
<tristanmike> slabby, one sec, lemme get it
<shrike_00> 13:03 < InDeath> why glib-1.2.10 cant install
<InDeath> have error in .c file
<InDeath> when i make
<HymnToLife> InDeath> pastebin it please
<InDeath> do
<slabby> sudo sh setup.sh
<rambo3> what errors?
<HymnToLife> but isn't the package available in the reps ?
<HymnToLife> it will save you the hassle of compiling
<tristanmike> slabby, NO!, no sudo
<InDeath> leaving directory
<InDeath> he say me
<Thug-N-Me> oes anyone use  banshee player ?
<Janos> hey there
<frank23> slabby: yeah no sudo,   sh setup.sh will install it as a user instead
<Ekumb1> frank23:still there?
<InDeath> *** make [leaving directory]  Error 1
<_keroppi_> How do you get gnome-terminal to paste the middle-click buffer with shift+insert instead of the windows-like clipboard?
<Janos> is there any tool that manages the links to the development tools like gcc or cpp, in the case that i have two installed version ?
<thoreauputic> Thug-N-Me: I'm sure someone must ... ;-)
<frank23> Ekumb1: yeah
<Janos> or must i change the links manually ?
<tristanmike> slabby, not only what frank23 said, but it also runs a graphical installer, so you would want to use gksudo if you were going to, but your not, :P
<Ekumb1> frank23:do u got ayn idea?
<Thug-N-Me> thoreauputic " must " ? noo they dont " must " to use it :)
<slabby> tristanmike, why no sudo?
<tristanmike> slabby, see frank23 and my posting just above
<frank23> Ekumb1: you use oKle? I never heard of it
<InDeath> & errors in gstrfucn.c
<InDeath> plz help
<zulfiqar> how to add ttf fonts?
<Ekumb1> which player would you then recommend?
<InDeath> leaving directory & gstrfunc.c have error
<InDeath> glib-1.2.10 install
<frank23> slabby: since you only need to install this program for the current user and not the whole system, install it as a user
<thoreauputic> Thug-N-Me: in English "someone must use it = there must be someone who uses it
<slabby> frank23, k
<mod^> How do I install more engines to amarok, now I have xine engine
<zulfiqar> !help fonts
<mod^> but I have arts, gstreamer, etc installed
<Jowi> zulfiqar: you can move/copy them directly to /home/user/.fonts
<mod^> already
<frank23> Ekumb1: totem-xine should work. I use kaffeine
<slabby> frank23, how do i make a shortcut onto the start menu?
<thoreauputic> mod^: amrok-xine amarok-gstreamer
<GC-scoolioke> hmm can i run ubuntu on a petium 2 450 Mhz with 128 RAM?
<mod^> thoreauputic: I just installed those
<InDeath> <InDeath> leaving directory & gstrfunc.c have error
<InDeath> [21:10:41]  * unix i?eoiaeo a #ubuntu
<InDeath> [21:10:41]  <InDeath> glib-1.2.10 install
<Ekumb1> totem xine doesn't do it either.i try kaffeine
<tristanmike> slabby, restart your panels, one might show up
<thoreauputic> mod^: well, configure in amarok to choose one
<frank23> slabby: did it install? and do you know where is put the executable?
<mod^> but in the dropdown menulist, in amarok -> options -> engines, I can see only two options
<mod^> No engine or Xine engine
<mod^> and xine engine does not work
<Thug-N-Me> thoreauputic hell yeah . what im saying is that " must " doesnt have to be :)
<mod^> dno why
<thoreauputic> mod^: it's under "engines" I think
<Thug-N-Me> thoreauputic in english :)
<zulfiqar> Jowi, there is no .font directory in my user directory should i create it?
<frank23> Ekumb1: kaffeine will make you install many packages as its a kde program
<tristanmike> slabby, if not, the excuteable is in your home folder "TeamSpeak2RC2"
<mod^> thoreauputic: yea, but there's _only_ xine-engine
<Jowi> GC-scoolioke: yeah, but you might want to install it as "server" and then add a lightweight wm as ice-wm or similar instead of gnome
<mod^> I have dapper drake
<thoreauputic> Thug-N-Me: heh ---> #language-argumnets  ;-)
<InDeath> plz help To solve problem with install glib
<rambo3> i cant get ubuntu to recognize my wifi card with ndiswraper, it is dwl -510 d-link card , suposed to ve supported by ubuntu iut  of the box, anyway lsmod gives me unknowncard with some other name for my card. (fallowed instrucstions for ndsiwraper to install it)
<Jowi> zulfiqar: .fonts (with an s). yeah, just create it if its not there
<thoreauputic> mod^: did you install amarok-gstreamer? And restart amarok?
<sandrinux> GC-scoolioke: XFCE should works well as wm
<mod^> thoreauputic: yes
<InDeath> plz somebody help
<sandrinux> GC-scoolioke: is light, very fast, i'm using i t on a PIII800
<thoreauputic> mod^: well, that's odd then - it gives a list here
<mod^> thoreauputic: probably should try to find that bug from bugzilla
<mod^> dappers
<GnarusLeo> Is there a torrent client wich is more similar to bitcomet?
<GC-scoolioke> thx sandrinux and jowi, i'll try that... now i've problems with x server all the time
<pm> won't there be debs with the newest versions of skype anymore?
<mod^> GnarusLeo: the best one I think is azureus
<mod^> it just eats lots of rma
<mod^> *ram
<thoreauputic> mod^: try installing  amrok-engines
<Bean> GnarusLeo, I've never used bitcomet, but I use bit tornado
<GnarusLeo> ty
<mod^> thoreauputic: did that
<thoreauputic> *amarok-enginesd
<mod^> already
<thoreauputic> mod^: hmm - dapper?
<sagarp> i cant post in the forum!! every time i log in, it returns me to the front page and acts like i never logged in :'(
<rambo3> you can allways check the ubuntu backports for unsupported packages
<mod^> thoreauputic: yeh. I'm a tester + translator
<sandrinux> GC-scoolioke: look for Xubuntu on google
<thoreauputic> mod^: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<GnarusLeo> mod^, where can I get it from?
<polpak> sagarp, are you sure you're allowing the cookies from the site?
<thoreauputic> mod^: see /topic
<mod^> GnarusLeo: from sourceforge
<Jowi> GC-scoolioke: I use ubuntu on a P1 166 with no problems. the installation took forever though :)
<mod^> thoreauputic: oh
<sagarp> polpak yes i quadruple checked my cookies...i even tried it in ephiphany and it didnt work there either
<mod^> didn't notice
<thoreauputic> mod^: heh ;-)
<sagarp> i assume it's not the site, since i've seen people post threads while i've been trying
<thoreauputic> mod^: nobody reads the topic it seems!
<thoreauputic> :)
<GC-scoolioke> Jowi: is it possible for someone without any linux experience? :)
<frank23> _keroppi_: still here?
<polpak> topics! we don't need no stinking topics!
<zulfiqar> when i add a font it does not show the correct characters on screen  ...
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on polpak
<thoreauputic> polpak: ;)
<mod^> thoreauputic: heh, I just happen to have a small terminal window, so don't really read topics.
<_keroppi_> frank23: Yeah
<thoreauputic> mod^: so type /topic to read it
* HymnToLife slaps thoreauputic with a C manual :D
<mod^> thoreauputic: yea :D I know.
<thoreauputic> HymnToLife: ouch!
<frank23> _keroppi_: libdvdcss is in the seveas repo
<_keroppi_> frank23: It wasn't there a few days ago, I guess they fixed it
<Jowi> GC-scoolioke: you will *get* experience by doing it. it's no different than installing it on a P4. just slower. :P just make sure you have at least 3 GB HDD
<HymnToLife> hahaha ph34r m3h :D
<batman> when you change the fstab file do you have to reboot before the changes take place or can you run a command to restart it?
<frank23> _keroppi_: the package name is libdvdcss2
<LeonWP> hi, i need a tool to record anything coming in via the soundcard. i heard there is something in the alsa-utils, but i forgot its name. does somebody know it?
<_keroppi_> frank23: I did the easyubuntu install, got it to install everything related to media, and mp3's still don't work in amarok. They've worked fine in xmms without doing much extra.
* thoreauputic crouches behingd a rubber plant to escape HymnToLife 
<Jowi> batman: mount -a
<_keroppi_> frank23: I know, it had no installation candidate when I was trying it on friday
<GC-scoolioke> Jowi: ok, i'll try that, have like 20 GB so it has to work
<_keroppi_> frank23: I added the sources from the Seveas wiki
<frank23> _keroppi_: ok.
<frank23> !tell _keroppi_ about sources
<Jowi> GC-scoolioke: absolutely
<frank23> !tell _keroppi_ about easysources
<frank23> !tell _keroppi_ about easysource
<batman> Jowi, says already mounted or busy but i unmounted them before i changed the fstab file
<GnarusLeo> mod^, ok, I have downloaded it. Where do I put ut so I can run it direcly by just typing it?
<frank23> _keroppi_: that source-o-matic thing is nice for all the extra ubuntu repos\
<sailor> guys, I've got a quick question maybe someone can help me with
<thoreauputic> !ask
<mod^> GnarusLeo: Do you have java installed?
<polpak> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<GnarusLeo> yes, just wonder where I can put it to just type: "azerius" and it opens
<thoreauputic> sailor: just ask - don't ask to ask
<ompaul> !help
<mod^> GnarusLeo: make a shortcut, to ~/azureuz/azureus
* ompaul forgets the bot is the bot at times
<LeonWP> hehe.. my question didn't start with this.. but i didn't get an answer
<mod^> the binary file is called 'azureus' u just create a link to there
<Jowi> batman: that's strange. man mount might give you an idea why
<mAIJK-> Hi, I have downloaded an rar archive in alot of files, r01, r02 r03 and so on.... How should I do to extract them?
<sailor> I'm trying to remove phpmyadmin, installed by apt-get... I run apt-get remove phpmyadmin, and it comes back with  Removing phpmyadmin ...
<sailor> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<sailor> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<sailor>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<batman> Jowi, would it be easier to just reboot?
<sailor> i try to force it with --force-yes, and the same thing happens
<Jowi> batman: if you wish. i don't mind.  :)
<sfR> Hey, does someone have some time to maybe help a newbie like me install ATi drivers on my ubuntu Thinkpad T43p with FireGL V3200 please?
<Dr_Willis> mAIJK,   use unrar and the right option on the first file 'should' extract them.
<_keroppi_> frank23: I'm using dapper, is there a source o matic with dapper sources?
<Jowi> batman: but "sudo mount -a" should work fine
<ompaul> sailor,          sudo apt-get remove --purge pkgname
<sagarp> why doesnt the ubuntu forum see my cookies?!
<thoreauputic> _keroppi_: not yet, I don't think
<sailor> ompaul, same thing is happening
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ompaul> sailor, okay reinstall it and this time then remove it using my command
<LeonWP> does nobody know the name of the tool which records anythin coming in through the soundkard? it is in the alsa-utils
<sailor> how can i reinstall if i cant remove it?
<ompaul> sailor, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<thoreauputic> sailor: jsu try it - sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<thoreauputic> *just
<ompaul> sailor, thoreauputic's one is better
<sailor> thoreauputic, ompaul, it reinstalled fine, but still wont uninstall, same error
<batman> could someone here help me to configure a video copying software called "handbrake"?
<Jowi> LeonWP: vsound can do it (save the soundstream of any program like realplayer)
<LeonWP> aha
<GnarusLeo> wich is the best media player for ubuntu?
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, it's a matter of preference
<batman> does anyone know of any good dvd to avi ripping software?
<GnarusLeo> ok, at least who playes xvid and divx :)
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, I used to love VLC, but I've becomming acustomed to mPlayer recently
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<Dr_Willis> I tend to have to try mplayer,xine and vlc. - some of the videos i got just dont play right on some of them. so i use another.
<thoreauputic> sailor: you could try  cd /var/cache/apt/archives && dpkg --purge  phpmyadmin
<thoreauputic> sailor: might work...
<sistema> hola
<thoreauputic> um add sudo of course
<sistema> alguien sabe el nombre del irc
<^anubis^> Need install GLIB 1.2.10, have error in step [make] : gstrfuncs.c: In function 'g_printf_string_upper_bound':gstrfuncs.c:870: error: syntax error before string constantgstrfuncs.c:1037: error: syntax error before string constant ... What i can doing?
<sistema> de ubunto
<sistema> en espaol
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> !es
<Lorvija> hey... I'd like to install ubuntu but currently i dont have any free partition.. is it possible to repartition one of my hds? and if so which, slave or master?
<HymnToLife> dammit I got pwn3d
<thoreauputic> Lorvija: you can resize a partition
<batman> anyone know of any dvd copying software dvd to avi/mpeg format other than acidrip?
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  yes you can, and it dosent matter
<GnarusLeo> sorry for n00b q's, but is there any other option to MSN messengec then Gaim? Wich is a little more like messenger where you can add pitcture and "personal" note?
<^anubis^> plz
<HymnToLife> GnarusLeo> you can add pictures to gaim
<GnarusLeo> oh, thanks
<batman> GnarusLeo, amsn
<thoreauputic> GnarusLeo: don't know if amsn does that stuff
<Lorvija> thoreauputic Dr_Willis okay thanks, any FAQ/howto anywhere? and is it really safe? (: ie. is there any chance to fuck something up?
<HymnToLife> (if you mean the personal pics that get displaye next to the chat box)
<^anubis^> plz help me
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  theres always the chance.. and there is loads of docs on the ubuntu wiki site.
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<thoreauputic> Lorvija: make backups, of course :)
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  when in doubt.. back up stuff.
<Dr_Willis> when not in doubt.. back stuff up.
<^anubis^> hymntolife
<renewip> how to broadcast a message to all User who working on my Ubuntu system?
<Dr_Willis> ive had XP die on me and take out 300+gb of data in the past.
<Lorvija> okay... how often ppl succeed to repartition without any problems? =)
<thoreauputic> when not even thinking about doubt, back stuff up...
<thoreauputic> Lorvija: usually works fine
<Bean> Lorvija, in windows repartitioning has never failed for me
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  i do it all the time. - i tend to use a live cd, with gparted, or qt_parted - however for the repartitiong.. and READ the docs on the 2 programs.
<HymnToLife> ^anubis^> ?
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know why Azureus dont start to download? neither did the built in gnome client :(
<batman> bleh.. someone please tell me of dvd to avi/mpeg rippler please
<^anubis^> i think my question
<^anubis^> actualy
<Lorvija> okay thanks guys, so livecd would be the best for repartitioning? or?
<HymnToLife> batman> dvdrip or acidrip
<Bean> GnarusLeo, try bit tornado. My azuereus wouldn't work because of some updates it wanted :/
<crackintosh> can someone tell me if my primary hard drive is automatically labeled /dev/hda1 ?
<HymnToLife> Lorvija> definitely
<thoreauputic> Lorvija: you can use gparted from the live Ubuntu CD
<batman> HymnToLife, is there anything other than those? acidrip seems to freeze up a lot
<Bean> GnarusLeo, also make sure nothing is blocking required ports
<HymnToLife> dunno
<LjL> crackintosh: your primary master is /dev/hda. /dev/hda1 is the first partition on it
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, how did you install Azureus?
<^anubis^> why i have erros when make glib
<GigaClon> tristanmike, Synaptic
<HymnToLife> that's why I still use Windows for DVD ripping :F
<GnarusLeo> just did ... maybe I have firewall?
<GnarusLeo> Trinisan,
<JojoLoad> l
<HymnToLife> ^anubis^> what errors ?
<crackintosh> im running the live cd and my hard drive did not mount at boot. is it supposed to?
<tristanmike> GigaClon, it's not available in the repos anymore
<^anubis^> Need install GLIB 1.2.10, have error in step [make] : gstrfuncs.c: In function 'g_printf_string_upper_bound':gstrfuncs.c:870: error: syntax error before string constantgstrfuncs.c:1037: error: syntax error before string constant ... What i can doing?
<Lorvija> okay thanks, i'll download the livecd and try to repartition.. and about the backup (: i got my whole computer mirrored to my server of which harddrives are mirrored.. so i guess i should be safe =)
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, I extracted the package, and startet the conf wizard ...
<tristanmike> !Azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<HymnToLife> ^anubis^> can't you just install that from the repos ?
<gaja> Does anyone know what can cause applications like grip and gkrellm to be really slow at start? Other applications have no issue.
<crackintosh> Lorija: did your drive mount when you booted ubuntu live?
<^anubis^> i dont have connection
<LjL> crackintosh: from what i've understood from this channel recently, it is not. but i haven't used the live cd since long
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, follow those instructions
<HymnToLife> crackintosh> no it oesn't
<Lorvija> crackintosh huh? haven't tried ubuntu live cd yet (:
<HymnToLife> *noppix is a Live CD that mounts drives automatically
<Lorvija> crackintosh and ye, i'll make sure everything is unmounted =)
<LjL> wow, security updates for gcc and libstdc++
<Lorvija> crackintosh thanks for the hint =)
<crackintosh> I'm guessing that ubuntu cant mount ntfs, even in read only, correct?
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, the link is dead (Wich is refered to)
<LjL> crackintosh: no, it can. you're right that it can only mount it read-only
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, and I got a error while apt-getting it
<thoreauputic> crackintosh: wrong - it mounts read-only
<Dr_Willis> i read ntfs all the time
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<moparfan90> hello all
<Chousuke> Lorvija: Heh. I looked at your nickname for a while, thinking "damn, I've seen that word somewhere... It feels so familiar." And then I realised it's Finnish :P
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, it has been removed from the repos, can't "apt-get" azureus anymore
<Lorvija> just out of curiousity... not gonna start kde vs gnome fight but which one is faster.. according to requiriments etc?
<twysted> !perl
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twysted
<Lorvija> Chousuke heh ye :P
* thoreauputic wonders why the Ubuntu installer doesn't just set up ntfs mounts by default ...
<moparfan90> i need to instal drivers for my nvidia gefource5200 card.... and dont know how
<moparfan90> can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  if you want fast.. go with somthing really minimal. :P
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LjL> Lorvija: don't think there's much of a difference
<Lorvija> Chousuke it's nice nick. nobody uses it anywhere and is always available ;D
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  speed is relative.
<HymnToLife> !tell moparfan90 about helpme
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis i guess i'll try xubuntu sometime.. (: should be fast?
<twysted> can anyone help me with getting a working verion of perl install in ubuntu/apache2
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, I think maybe I have to open a port for it or something?
<LjL> !tell moparfan90 about nvidia
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, http://saens.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/azureus_2.3.0.6-3_all.deb
<Chousuke> Lorvija: Heh. You'd think there were a lot more loiterers around on irc. :P
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis ye... but something with lower requiriments should be a bit faster? right?
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and select it from the GDM login and try it.
<LjL> moparfan90: that worked marvellously for me
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  oh a high end system - i doubt ya could tell.. on a low end system it will be more noticeable.
<Lorvija> Chousuke heh ye :P nobody just uses this name ;) been using several years this.. (:
<polpak> twysted, I'm pretty sure perl is already installed in ubuntu
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, does that link work for you?
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis okay, so on low end system? do you know?
<thoreauputic> twysted: apt-cache search apache2 | grep perl
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  define 'low end' :P
<thoreauputic> twysted: then install ...
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis duh :P just your personal opinion? =)
<Dr_Willis> on a very low end.. id use icewm, or fluxbox, or some other window manager.. not a full desktop enviroment.
<DarkAdmiral> failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `gambas-gb-compress': Input/output error
<DarkAdmiral> what should i do with this package?
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis yes but if the choises are pure ubuntu or kubuntu.. out of the box (:
<DarkAdmiral> it's always causing this error when i use apt-get
<batman> ok for the filestystem type in fstab when its a windows partition it says windows virtual fat (vfat) in disk manager in fstab what would the filesystem be?
<Dr_Willis> Lorvija,  try them and see.. i dont worry about stuff like that.
<Dr_Willis> vfat
<Lorvija> Dr_Willis yep i will (:
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, yes it did
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, ok, follow the directions on the wiki and tell me how you do...
<moparfan90> there was this game i used to play on my old linux box.. calld cube or something like that.. is that the right name/
<moparfan90> ?
<Robokop> i have a question
<Dr_Willis> cube = a first person shooter.
<Zarephath> Robokp: Ask
<moparfan90> ok thanks :
<Zarephath> Hey Dr_Willis
<slibs> hello guys
<Robokop> i am low on space on my partition and now i am willing to move my /usr to another partition, but then sudo won't work anymore
<slibs> anyone running stepmania with dapper?
* Zarephath waves at slibs
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<titov> i tried to run make menuconfig and got the following error:  scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: error sys/types.h: No such file or directory  I get a bunch of those...any ideas why this might be happening?
<HymnToLife> titov> sudo apt-get build-dep menuconfig
<slibs> it complains something about opengl, but my drivers are okay since im running xgl, i tried to start gnome without xgl, but it still doesn't work
<montag-server> what is used in place of "make" in ubuntu?
<titov> HymToLife thanks
<HymnToLife> montag-server> make :)
<montag-server> weird
<montag-server> I must have the syntax wrong
<slibs> montag-server: download it with apt-get :D
<thoreauputic> montag-server:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> :)
<HymnToLife> if it says make comandnot found
<LjL> montag-server: most often, the syntax is just "make"
<montag-server> ok
<montag-server> yeah
<Dr_Willis> helps to have things installed :P
<HymnToLife> you probably need to install the build-essential package
<montag-server> why would it not be included?
<Dr_Willis> why should it be included.
<LjL> montag-server: because not everybody goes and compiles stuff
<montag-server> no idea
<slibs> ...
<Dr_Willis> its on the cd  i belive.
<montag-server> not enough familiarity
<thoreauputic> montag-server: there was a big discussion about that ;)
<montag-server> really?
<crackintosh> thanks everybody! gbye!
<montag-server> what was the conclusion?
<Robokop> i am low on space on my partition and now i am willing to move my /usr to another partition, but then sudo won't work anymore does anybody now how i should fix that
<thoreauputic> montag-server: before the first release I believe
<Dr_Willis> if the majority is not going to use it.. leave it out.. if its semi-needed - fit it on the cd if it can.
<Zarephath> I am seeking a cost effective solution to this problem. I love linux, and want to learn much more. To learn ideally I need to have static ips so that I can setup a mail server, etc. Problem is that my isp(US) wants more than I am willing to pay for 5 static ips..Is there a solution? I don't want to violate my terms of agreement and lose my broadband...
<LjL> montag-server: it's easy enough to install, and most people won't really need it or want it.
<philc> can mod_rewrite be used for something like domain masking/cloaking? I want mydomain.com to consistently map to myotherdomain.com/folder
<montag-server> hmm
<montag-server> thanks for the info
<titov> HymToLife:  it is now saying "You must put some 'source URI's in your sources.list"  how do I accomplish this?
<thoreauputic> montag-server: the conclusion apparently was that it wasn't needed for a desktop user :(
<montag-server> oh...
<montag-server> lol
<montag-server> well, yes
<smo> Robokop: How's sudo broke?  What did you use to copy the files?  I'm taking a stab in the dark, that you may have dropped the setuid bit from /usr/bin/sudo
<montag-server> I guess so
<Dr_Willis> Which makes sence to me. :P
<Dr_Willis> what good is make wotuout the rest of the compiler stuff and then where do ya stop.
<thoreauputic> montag-server: well .. some of us think it should be there, but...
<montag-server> well, you've cleared up quite a bit of confusion for me
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, i think I have to install java ..
<LjL> makes sense to me too. disk space is valuable, and i don't really want a complete C/C++ building environment unless i ask for one
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, what do I install then?
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, did you follow the instructions on the wiki I gave you
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: well, build-essential isn't installed by default - I personally think it should be
<HymnToLife> thoreauputic> is it not enought to have it on the CD ?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: its getting there i think its in main as of breezy
<Dr_Willis> thoreauputic,  i dont see why. but then again thats what message-board-flame wars are for.
<HymnToLife> I personnally think it shoul not
<GnarusLeo> tristanmike, sorry, my bad ... Ill try again
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: heheh :)
<Rob|afk> smo just opened nautilus selecting all files in /usr and copied it
<Dr_Willis> installing ubuntu for my wife.. she dont need it..
<montag-server> ah
<HymnToLife> people who compile stuff are advanced enough users and are noth bothered by installing an xtra package
<tristanmike> GnarusLeo, lol, no problem
<montag-server> it's listed as 49 megs
<montag-server> no wonder
<Dr_Willis> Now FrozzenBubble! that should be iusntalled by default and PySol!
<thoreauputic> montag-server: well, it is on the CD IIRC
<HymnToLife> Dr_Willis> yeah definitly
<montag-server> on the 5.10 release?
<HymnToLife> how can one live without FB ?
<Dr_Willis> Pysol needs a 'quick launcher' in the panels also!
<thoreauputic> Dr_Willis: +1 on frozen-bubble ;-)
<HymnToLife> one of the great mysteries of life :D
<trappist> HymnToLife: I live without it because I keep forgetting the name
<Dr_Willis> and Fb should be playable during the install.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<slabby> is there a way that I can remotly control my ubuntu pc through a web browser
<montag-server> VNC?
<Dr_Willis> slabby,  'vnc'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<farous> can anyone tell me why the keyboard arrow keys do not work with openoffice?
<montag-server> I'm using that right now
<Dr_Willis> vnc is a dang handy tool.
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, we want people to use and advocate Ubuntu if we give them frozen-bubble that will never happen they will be playing too much
<smo> Rob|afk: In that case, There's a good chance the new files are all owned by the user nautilus was running as
<slabby> well in windows you can control it via a java aplet
* Zarephath was under the impression that VNC needs a client and not web browser?
<montag-server> VNC has the webserver option
<farous> how can i find who is packaging openoffice?
<montag-server> not sure where that is under ubuntu
<montag-server> the vnc client works right off the bat though
<Dr_Willis> VNC has a java/server feature.
<wevex> i want to have a "enter filenames" in my shell script, how do i stor the filenames for move later?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with vnc not working right off the bat. :P
<thoreauputic> ompaul: indeed - we should of course insist on the bare-bones no-GUI install to educate people ;-)
<slabby> i can work the client but i need a web browser interface
<Dr_Willis> wevex,  read the 'advance bash scripting guide' for a start. it gives examples.
<gnomefreak> abs guide is great
<slabby> Dr_Willis, how do i connect via a java applet then?
<wevex> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<ompaul> thoreauputic, 1 binary switch on the outside of the box with a single store and you can only write forward
<LjL> wevex: help read
<smo> farous: "apt-cache show package"  will give you a Maintainer: line
<Dr_Willis> slabby,  you connect with a web browser that has javaenabled . and it loads the java client
<montag-server> you'd go to http://192.168.0.3:5800 or whatever
<thoreauputic> slabby: IIRC this is covered on the VNC site - but I haven't read it for a while
<montag-server> 5900 is the VNC client port
<Zarephath> slabby: You have to find the java applet for your OS and then use it...  :D
<farous> thanx smo i am just too angry to think straight now
<montag-server> 5800 is the web server java applet port
<slabby> but it doesnt seem to work in ubuntu for me
<Dr_Willis> 5800  for desktop :0, and 5801 for desktop :1 sont it?
<montag-server> tightVNC has it all in one package
<thoreauputic> ompaul: Ubuntu should just send people a fre abacus ;-)
<thoreauputic> *free
<LjL> slabby: "apt-cache search vnc java"
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no the strings the beads and the frame - you make things too easy
<slabby> Zarephath, i cant find a java applet for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ompaul: why even that? Send them the tools and th wire and wood ;-)
* ompaul says "when I were a lad" in a yorkshire accent
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ROFL
<ompaul> [ends] 
<gnomefreak> ummmmm guys if you make it any harder we have alot more work (can be a good thing)
<Zarephath> slabby: Is  it absolutely imperative that you control it through a web interface? If not then just use a vnc client
<Dr_Willis> the java 'applet' comes with  one of the vnc server packages.
<slabby> Zarephath, yes I cant load the client at college
<Dr_Willis> :()
<Dr_Willis> bummer
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: we should rewite everything in COBOL and make people compile it ;-)
<batman> can someone help me configure vlc its not giving me any sound
<Dr_Willis> batman,  try it from the shell, and try some other videos.
<Dr_Willis> batman,  it may be the audio codec is not known. look for error messages in the shell
<_with_a_y> anyone know about apache2 name-based virtual hosts?
<batman> Dr_Willis, its an online radio stream
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: omg
<Dr_Willis> batman,  heh - good luck omn that then. i tend to use xmms for streams
<slabby> Zarephath, is there a way through the web interface?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: the Gnome HIG people might object a little ;-)
<Jowi> batman: vlc = VIDEO Lan Client. :)
<batman> Dr_Willis how do you play streams with xmms?
<sistema> hola
<Dr_Willis> batman,  i go to shoutcast.com and click on a stream and tell it to iuse xmme
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: they might wouldnt be much different than gentoo at that point altho gentoo isnt writen in cobol :)
<sistema> Hola
<thoreauputic> batman: if it's  a shoutcast stream, i suggest you install streamtuner
<LjL> slabby: under my KDE, krfb does offer a Java applet by default.
<sistema> hola alguin espaol
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, when I were a lad they had switches on the outside of a box, it were called a computer, and people bought them, now you want wysiwyg editors, XML and self decscribing data, databases that consume terrabytes
<slabby> LjL, what is krfb?
<gnomefreak> lol yep :) make my life easy
<thoreauputic> ompaul: when I were lad had log tables and slide rules ;)
<LjL> slabby: the standard remote access (VNC) thingy under KDE
<Hatfield> Hello, is there any cd-burner software for ubuntu already preinstalled in ver 5.10?
<batman> Dr_Willis every time i go to the location it tries to use kaffiene
* gnomefreak just went through all kinds of hard stuff time for easy things
<faded_> hi, I don't have the correct permissions to write to files in my homedir, I get permission denied errors. How can I fix this?
<gnomefreak> Hatfield: nautilus
<HymnToLife> Hatfield> yes
<HymnToLife> but it stinks
<Jowi> Hatfield: yes but it's limited. I use graveman instead
<thoreauputic> Hatfield: type ctrl-l in nautilus, then type burn:///
<LjL> faded_: "sudo chown yourusername filename"
<gnomefreak> Hatfield: right click the file to be burned and burn it
<ompaul> knuxxles, so how are you now?
<HymnToLife> use k3b :)
<slabby> LjL, well i get no connection on the 5800 ports
<Hatfield> will it burn .iso?
<HymnToLife> no
<faded_> LjL: it appears to be all files in my homedir, is there a recursive option?
<gnomefreak> k3b does that great Hatfield
<thoreauputic> Hatfield: yes, right click the ISO
<LjL> slabby: have you tried with the standard client, just to check that it's up and running?
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, k3b does
<HymnToLife> the builtin one doesn't
<Dr_Willis> batman,  save the .pls and tell it to use xmms when ya click.
<LjL> faded_: "chown -R yourusername *"
<Hatfield> is k3b preinstalled?
<gnomefreak> with a name like this and im trying to sell people on k3b :(
<slabby> LjL, will check again now
<slabby> brb
<HymnToLife> Hatfield> on Kubuntu it is
<thoreauputic> Hatfield: no
<HymnToLife> not Ubuntu
<faded_> LjL: thanks. do you have any idea why I don't have permission? I can't even mv or rm files that I own..
<knuxxles> dpkg completely broken :(
<knuxxles> I can't install or uninstall anything
<LjL> faded_: i dunno. what does "ls -l filename" show on such files?
<Rawplayer> re
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: last time you use automatix, I guess ...
<knuxxles> anyone has knowledge with dpkg can help me?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: yeah, that's for sure. but what can I do for now? any advices?
<Hatfield> so can k3b  burn .iso?
<montag-server> thoreauputic: I got the following error with make: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." - does that make any sense to you?
<toggleswitch> Hi all from Wellington South Africa!
<faded_> LjL: it shows that I am the owner of all files
<triablo_> Hi! How to update the package list in Synaptic ?
<LjL> faded_: what about the permissions?
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: I'm afraid to reinstall ubuntu. please say it isn't so :(
<Hatfield> hey africa
<thoreauputic> montag-server:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<faded_> LjL: everything is chmod 775 at least
<Hatfield> can k3b burn .iso????????????/
<gnomefreak> Hatfield: yes
<kidem> Hey whats the default Root passwd when isntalled it, i dont member it asking
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<LjL> faded_: what about the permissions/ownership of the parent directory?
<Hatfield> peace
<LjL> !tell kidem about root
<toggleswitch> hatfield: where are connecting from?
<FliesLikeALap> kidem  it doesn't ask at install time.  you have to set it after the install with sudo passwd
<Hatfield> TEXAS
<trappist> FliesLikeALap: you have to do no such thing
<faded_> LjL: directory /home/username is dr-xr-xr-x
<LjL> FliesLikeALap, kidem: or, much better, you can *avoid doing that*
<FliesLikeALap> ok sorry trappist  let me rephrase:  *in order to set the root password* you have to do  that
<HymnToLife> hes, root is disable and it is for a _very_ good reason
<HymnToLife> no need to ever enable it
<faded_> LjL: I am in the failsafe at the moment, as gnome doesnt load. just kicks me back to the login prompt
<LjL> faded_: i think there's a "w" missing there for the owner
<cybersoul> hola alguien habla espaol??
<toggleswitch> Hatfield: Texas rocks. I like ZZ top.
<Jowi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<FliesLikeALap> cybersoul  #ubuntu-es
<Hatfield> () Has anyone encountered and virii activity on ubuntu? ()
<thoreauputic> !es
<Hatfield> so do i
<kidem> root disabled is not a good reason!!
<LjL> faded_: my home directories are drwxr-xr-x
<kidem> im a slacker...i need root
<HymnToLife> kidem> yes it is
<LjL> kidem: what's wrong with just using sudo as we all do?
<funkyHat> !tell kidem about sudo
<faded_> LjL: i see ok, i'll give it a try thanks
<thoreauputic> Hatfield: no - hardly any linux viruses, and none in the wild
<knuxxles> thoreauputic: thanks for the advice. I'll try it few mins later when I switch back to ubuntu
<Jowi> kidem: it is explained in the link that ubotu gave you. also explained there is how to enable it (if needed)
<Hatfield> what about spyware?
<kidem> i gotcha thanks
<LjL> Jowi, kidem: and also explained how enabling it may break one or two things
<thoreauputic> knuxxles: it should ask to reconfigure practically everything - it will ask for a root password by the way - just give it one
<kidem> why did they disble root << Linux with out root is like icecream with out cake << to me anyways
<LjL> kidem: anyway, "sudo command" will execute the command as root. "sudo -i" will give you a root shell. don't really see how this is less useful than "real" root
<thoreauputic> kidem: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HymnToLife> what's wrong with sudo ?
<kidem> im reading it yalll...im just curious why they did that
<LjL> kidem: sudo helps you spend less time as root, which is a good thing
<thoreauputic> guys, ccn we skip the sudo debate? We've heard it so many times...
<Jowi> kidem: it is recommended not to have a root password for security reasons. I'm a slacker as well, but in the slack install i install "sudo" since i got used to it in ubuntu and it works great.
<whaley> and speaking of sudo
<Hatfield> what is the internet?
<whaley> i've managed to somehow remove my account from sudoers
<ph8> Hi again, I still have the same problem. I'm running gnome, I want to edit files over sftp or scp in a way that when I save in the text-editor it overwrites the file (instead of saving then having to upload seperately) - gedit does fine for ftp:// but not sftp:// or scp:// - are there any plugins or other programs I can use?
<whaley> any ideas?
<Hatfield> WHAT is the internet?????????????????????????????//
<kidem> maybe for a ne user - but not me..i dont login as root, is just sudo still need passwd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<whaley> its the only local user account on the system
<thoreauputic> Hatfield: stop trolling please
<GnarusLeo> Hi! I have another monitor connected to my computer, where can I set Ubuntu up to use this one as well?
<Hatfield> sorry
<LjL> whaley: if your /etc/sudoers has a line   %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL    , then you need to add your user to the "admin" group
<LjL> whaley: if it doesn't, you need to add that line first (use "visudo")
<LjL> whaley: if you can't gain root priviledges at all, to edit the file or change your user, then you'll have to boot into rescue mode
<whaley> i can't use visudo without having su/root access
<faded_> LjL: the fourth column in the ls -l display, is that the creator or owner?
<whaley> LjL: i figured that's what I'd have to try
<LjL> faded_: owner
<thoreauputic> whaley: use the rescue mode on boot
<whaley> gotcha
<whaley> thanks guys :)
<FliesLikeALap> if I want to resize my swap, all I have to do is change the size of the partition and run mkswap again, right?
<LjL> faded_: wait a moment, *fourth* column? that's neither. that's the group
<faded_> LjL: I see, because a few of the directories have that as root
<faded_> LjL: also what is the default chmod for a directory?
<thoreauputic> faded_: usually 755
<ppl> Hi.
<batman> Does anyone here happen to have evil dead 2? :P
<faded_> hmm they are 777
<LjL> faded_: you should probably change that to your user, for files in your home. though it shouldn't really hurt. (note that there are groups with the same name as users, by default)
<ppl> I'm wondering how much time I should expect toreceive my CDs from ShipIt Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> faded_: should not use 777, really
<thoreauputic> ppl: 4-6 weeks
<gnomefreak> ppl: 4-6-8 weeks
<kenas> can someone tell me how to find a file that is on my pc ?
<ppl> oh, hmm. arg. ;/
<gnomefreak> kenas: places>search files?
<thoreauputic> kenas: try  locate <keyword>
<ppl> I imagine the CDs have a custom label?
<FliesLikeALap> kenas "sudo updatedb" then when that is done do "locate <filename>"
<gnomefreak> ppl: yes
<JustinLynn> has the latest fglrx broken-ness been fixed in dapper?
<mivecz> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> mivecz:
<juchipilo> I am pulling my hair trying to set an permanent environment variable   LD_LIBRARY_PATH .  Tried everything possible without success. Has anybody managed to do it?
<mivecz> i have  final install  enlightnment
<kenas> thnkx
<kenas> xD
<gnomefreak> mivecz: waiting on feedback from someone on that
<ppl> I guess I'm too late. I'll just burn a few copies myself and distribute it that way. Thanks for the information.
<gnomefreak> ppl: why not order them?
<Jowi> juchipilo: add it in /etc/environment
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ppl about shipit
<mivecz> enlightenment 0.16.999.018
<ppl> gnomefreak: I just did. But I expect to do a presentation in about 2-3 weeks.
<gnomefreak> ppl: too early :( sorry
<juchipilo> Jowi,  that was one of the multiple things I tried. It does not work
<thoreauputic> enlightenment 0.16.999.018  <<< hahah - talk about cautious devs!
<mivecz> gnomefreak  i dont know now  how  i install  change  themeP
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: its a pita to get
* gnomefreak can sit here for a week installing deps for it
<folki> how can I have a private chat with somebody pls?
<gnomefreak> folki: /msg user message
<Jowi> juchipilo: and /etc/ld.so.conf?
<thoreauputic> folki: /msg <nick>
<ppl> Yep. I only discovered that you could get CDs a last week. Some people that want to CUSEC (a soft. eng. conference) got some over there since they where being handed over.
<folki> thnx
<mivecz> thoreauputic i dont  understand  what is  your provlem
<LjL> folki: or /query nickname
<thoreauputic> mivecz: sorry? What problem?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: its not in synaptic for me i have to get it from the repo directly
<gnomefreak> oh you
<gnomefreak> oops
<mivecz> :P
<mivecz> you laugh  with  the  version
<Jowi> juchipilo: you need to run "sudo ldconfig -v" after it is done
<mivecz> can u help me to   configure theme
<mivecz> install use
* gnomefreak brb need a gsmoke
<thoreauputic> mivecz: well, they seem to take forever with E
<thoreauputic> mivecz: and it *still* isn't at 17.0
<juchipilo> Jowi,  no such  file  /etc/ld.so.conf
<mivecz> e hm  no provlem:0
<mivecz> what  you use kde
<mivecz> ?
<Jowi> juchipilo: you definetley should have one :)
<xerophyte> which file system is good for webserver cluster .. nfs,cobra, afs ??
<whaley> LjL and thoreauputic: the rescue cd worked, thanks a bunch :)
<thoreauputic> mivecz: no, I use fluxbox mostly, gnome and xfce sometimes, and I quite like the old E
<folki> what is your experiences with free CDs of Ubuntu sending?
<thoreauputic> whaley: great! :D
<whaley> now i have to be more careful with the usermod command
<thoreauputic> mivecz: KDE is OK too...
<juchipilo> Jowi, all I've done is download the oracle instant client..  unzipped everithying into /oracle/instantclient_10_2/
<thoreauputic> whaley: use adduser, deluser and friends
<mivecz> thoreauputic i like  fluxbox  but  i am new with linux  i  can   install  change  all  the  styles  of fluxbox  so  i live it
<mivecz> :P
<juchipilo> but can not manage to set thad env variable
<Jowi> juchipilo: how about creating /etc/ld.so.conf and put the path in there?
<mivecz> i have  fluxbox  before  1 week
* gnomefreak loves fluxbox if i can ever get my context menu back :(
<whaley> thoreauputic: i was trying to add my user account to another group using usermod without realizing i have to respecify each group
<corwin> hi
<juchipilo> Jowi,  is that file read when you open sql plus?
<corwin> thoreauputic:  that didn't work either :(
<Jowi> juchipilo: no idea
<mivecz> gnomefreak
<whaley> editing /etc/groups is probably much easier
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: which context menu? Do you run gnome-settings-daemon in fluxbox?
<Jowi> never used oracle nor sql
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: thats a very good question
<thoreauputic> corwin: what didn't work?
<corwin> thoreauputic:  but I suppose I understood the main reason behind the problem. most probably I'll need a little help, but O may solve it
<gnomefreak> the one when you right click
<ph1qt10n> i need a crash-course into WPA
<corwin> thoreauputic:  you told me to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<smo> juchipilo: If you run ldd on any binary, you should see it link to /lib/ld-linux.so .. if it does, it should respect /etc/ld.so.conf
<ph1qt10n> on ubuntu of course
<mivecz> gnomefreak  did yoy know  any   good  linux  wallpapers (site)
<corwin> it's no use for now
<gnomefreak> it has all the menu items (like gnome and all those)
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: right click in fluxbox gives a root menu (on the background) - did you lose that?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: art.gnome.org or gnome-look.com
<x_or> Can someone help me troubleshoot a grub error?  It goes into the command line grub menu when I reboot.  When I attempt to specify kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-6-386, it says "Error 18:  Selected cylinder exceeds maximu supported by BIOS"
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: yes all i have is an icon that says fluxbox
<ph1qt10n> i need a crash-course into WPA on ubuntu
<corwin> thoreauputic:  but one thing gets my attention. I just used a some kind of a command I saw while googling, it was something like http_proxy = http:80
<mivecz> is %^^$#@!
<mivecz> any other:P
<FliesLikeALap> x_or how big is your hard drive?
<corwin> not sure about the exact command but it was something like that
<FliesLikeALap> x_or also, has your installation worked in the past or did you just install now?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: you need to edit your menu I think
<corwin> if I can undo that comment and remove proxy server
<gnomefreak> mivecz: not off hand it depends what kind of wall paper you want
<corwin> I think it'll work
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: lots of good docs on http://fluxbox.org
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: how do i do that in flux without having a menu to do it with
<gnomefreak> th
<gnomefreak> ty
<corwin> but the problem is I don't know how I'll undo that command :8
<ph1qt10n> nalioth: busy?
<mivecz> something  nice
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it isn't hard - the docs tell you how
<mivecz> i dont know  can u  help
<x_or> FliesLikeALap:  It was working and then I did a kernel update, but the process may not have completed fully before the reboot.  It is a 200 GB HD with a fairly modern (1 year old) motherboard.
<s_spiff> anyone here knows what luminocity is?
<gnomefreak> ok ty thoreauputic im reading
<FliesLikeALap> x_or do you have other choices of kernels to boot that you can try?
<Jowi> !wpa
<ubotu> [wpa]  enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: there should be a default menu in /usr/share/fluxbox IIRC
<foampeace> hi
<s_spiff> ! luminocity
<ubotu> s_spiff: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ok thoreauputic ill look :)
<foampeace> whats a good cheap mobo/cpu to get these days...amd preferred
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I use a compiled version which has fluxbox_generate-menu ( don't know if the Ubuntu package has that)
<corwin> how can I undo this command: http_proxy=http://proxy:port/
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: sorry  fluxbox-generate_menu
<mivecz> gnomefreak use  fluxbox?
<corwin> if I can undo it, like I never prompted it before
<whaley> s_spiff - i remember hearing it was supposed to be some really neat desktop enhancement (I think)
<whaley> its been sometime
<corwin> I can fix dpkg thing I suppose
<whaley> i don't a thing about it though really
<alexej021> what is meaning of MAN command?
<x_or> FliesLikeALap:  There are two kernels /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-6-386 and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386.  Both return the same error.
<corwin> thoreauputic:any idea how can I undo "http_proxy=http://proxy:port/
<corwin> " command?
<Jowi> Alex: "man man" will let you know
<thoreauputic> alexej021:  man - it accessess manuals
<corwin> I  suppose that's the reason of my problem.
<Jowi> alexej021: "man man" :)
<x_or> Is the syntax I am using correct:  first, "boot (hd0,0)" then "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-6-386"
<whaley> s_spiff: this is what i saw - http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<alexej021> lol
<corwin> if I can get rid of , things will work fine I suppose
<x_or> Or, do I need to something else in between?
<thoreauputic> corwin: sorry, I don't know
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: in /usr/share/fluxbox all i have it nls and styles. should i look for a menu in synaptic?
<whaley> s_spiff: check out the videos on that page
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: there's a 'manu" package - you can run that as update-menus I think
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: it gives you "Debian" style menus
<GnarusLeo> Sorry, a link for azureus was posted here earlier ... a howto, and a link that works
<GnarusLeo> anyone know where?
<thoreauputic> um s/manu/menu
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: ok ty cause the part for menu in docs has to be written
<gnomefreak> lol my luck
<alexej021> how i can call root on console?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I can dcc you some docs if you like - I have them in html here somewhere...
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> alexej021, ^^
<thoreauputic> alexej021:  sudo -i
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: let me see if this worked ill brb i hope
<Howbag> ANyone know how to disable the thing that blocks other applications from using audio while one application is using it? It freaks me off :/
<moparfan90> i just installed nvidia drivers like someone said to.... do those drive support openGL?
<x_or> Is there a way to test a hard disk from within grub?  I am unsure if this disk is corrupted or something...
<alexej021> tnx
<moparfan90> i need to install the binanary nvidia drivers how do i do this?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<davidhouse> which group does httpd run as in ubuntu?
<io_> I'm using ndiswrapper on ubuntu and it drops the connection really fast constantly.  This is a new problem, I've never had this problem with other distros
<moparfan90> i did thst.. those dont support openGL
<thoreauputic> davidhouse: www-data I think
<davidhouse> thoreauputic: that's the user, is that the group as well?
<x_or> Can anyone verify that my grub boot process is correct?
<x_or> grub> root (hd0,0)
<x_or> grub> kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-6-386
<x_or> grub> boot
<GnarusLeo> anyone know where I can get azeurus?
<supermihi> emerge azureus :-P
<ubuntu> j
<thoreauputic> davidhouse: ls -l /usr/sbin/apache2 suggests root here
<thoreauputic> davidhouse: httpd isn't shown on ps aux | grep httpd - I think the terms have changed
<davidhouse> thoreauputic: grep for apache
<thoreauputic> for apache2
<thoreauputic> I did
<zeasier> so what shape is drake in right now? i would like to install and test php5.1 just to see if it fixes this seg fault i've been getting on 5.0
<zeasier> can i exspect a functional but unstable system?
<davidhouse> thoreauputic: i get lots of processes with "/usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL" as the cmd line
<thoreauputic> davidhouse: ps aux | grep apache2 shows www-data here - only the top one as root
<davidhouse> yes, that's the user though.
<davidhouse> i want the group.
<gnomefreak> ok cant see hold on
<zeasier> davidhouse: the group is the same
<DoTheRodeo> did yall receive that new updates?
<henke> Does anybody else get button 6 and 7 events when scrolling quickly? (when only button 4 and 5 events should be sent). It's quite annoying as it sends you Back and Forward in most browsers.
<davidhouse> zeasier: chgrp'ing to www-run is erroring though
<DoTheRodeo> it just popup'ed saying i got one new update
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<zeasier> davidhouse: the group is www-data
<GnarusLeo> I get this error while trying to access azeurus: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in ..." Anyone know whats wrong?
<davidhouse> zeasier: "chgrp: invalid group name `www-run'"
<zeasier> davidhouse: apache's group is www-data
<davidhouse> thanks zeasier.
<zeasier> davidhouse: try su www-data then groups
<DoTheRodeo> User interaction required! A new version of the Linux kernel has just been installed. We strongly  recommend that your machine is restarted as soon as possible to complete the system update.
<DoTheRodeo> i thought you aint have to restart linux when you have updated something?
<somerville32> Hey
<thoreauputic> DoTheRodeo: you can check the changelog to see if the fix is crucial
<somerville32> I have sound but no system sound.
<DoTheRodeo> how'd i do that?
<thoreauputic> DoTheRodeo: heh - how would you upgrade a kernel without a reboot?
<davidhouse> zeasier: weird. now even su'ing to www-run gives me "Unknown id"
<seraphim> DoTheRodeo: only when you got a new kernel
<mivecz> anyone  have  use  enlighntmnt?
<DoTheRodeo> oh you have to reboot when kernel is updated?
<seraphim> you can't load another kernel without rebooting
<seraphim> yes
<DoTheRodeo> ic
<DoTheRodeo> how would i do that then
<DoTheRodeo> i mean to change the log
<DoTheRodeo> i mean the change log
<DoTheRodeo> lol
<seraphim> just restart
<thoreauputic> DoTheRodeo: you don't have to reboot immediately - unless the fix is security or something crucial
<seraphim> changelog isn't important
<corwin> does anyone knows how to deactivate http_proxy= command?
<DoTheRodeo> i know
<zeasier> davidhouse: apache's user is www-data too
<DoTheRodeo> i dont care if its important or not, just wanna know how to check the log
<DoTheRodeo> how do you do that thoreauputic ?
<somerville32> Hi - I'm having a problem with my sound. I have sound (I'm listening to music right now) but I have no "system" sound (ie. Sound producd by Gnome)
<thoreauputic> DoTheRodeo: look on packages.ubuntu.com
<GnarusLeo> Why did suddenly azerius not work? get this msg: "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3139 in"
<seraphim> its a changelog. that means theres written what was changed in the new kernel
<bimberi> corwin: unset http_proxy
<DoTheRodeo> how do you see the changelog?
<bimberi> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: hi there :-)
<trappist> DoTheRodeo: look in /usr/share/doc/packagename
<moparfan90> i need to install these drivers with out being in Xserver how do i close it..?
<moparfan90> and get into a console?
<davidhouse> zeasier: got it! i was using www-run instead of www-data. forehead-slapping mistake :)
<somerville32> ctrl + alt + backspace
<thoreauputic> moparfan90:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<corwin> bimberi: says command not found
<moparfan90> ok
<thoreauputic> somerville32: no, that just respawns gdm
<moparfan90> then how o start it again? just restart?
<somerville32> thoreauputic: Thats how I do it :/
<thoreauputic> moparfan90: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<thoreauputic> somerville32: then you must have a diferent setup - ctrl-alt-backspace restarts gdm here
<seraphim> why du you have to quit x before?
<bimberi> corwin: is this bash?  ('ps' will tell you)
<davidhouse> zeasier: thanks for your help.
<corwin> bimberi: yeah bash
<bimberi> corwin: hm, how about 'export http_proxy='
<levander> Is there a package in there repositories that contains xdebug.so?  The debuggin library for php.
<somerville32> Can someone give me some assitance with sound?
<trigx300> hi can anyone help me fix my screen resolution i have a 19" (1280x1024 max) but ubuntu sees it as a 1024x768 max
<thoreauputic> 1fixres
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi> !find xdebug.so
<thoreauputic> trigx300:^^^^
<trigx300> i already read that
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: i can use that guide when you get a spare min (not too important) just trying to remember setting background for good
<corwin> bimberi: command not found
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: use fbsetbg -l in your ~/.fluxbox/init file for "RootCommand"
<gnomefreak> ok i will try
<somerville32> trig: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trigx300> i tried that
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xdebug.so' returned no results.
<trigx300> it dosn't let me go more then 1024x768
<bimberi> corwin: huh? that's very strange
<somerville32> trig: And you select the correct resolution from the checklist?
<trigx300> i cant
<bimberi> levander: ubotu got there ^^^^ :)
<gnomefreak> my menu disappered grrrrrrrrr
<somerville32> It gives a list of all possible resolutions (even if your monitor doesn't support it)
<somerville32> And then you can select the ones you want xserver to make available
<bimberi> levander: i mean :| (it wasn't found)
<trigx300> yeah but i dosen't let me select them
<somerville32> You use the spacebar
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I just zipped it and sent
<trigx300> oh :)
<bimberi> corwin: something wrong with that shell.  What if you type 'bash' to open a new shell
<bimberi> ?
<trigx300> i was using enter
<GnarusLeo> How can I expand my desktop to a second monitor? Using gnome
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: should be OK I think - just unzip it
<trigx300> thx i'll try that
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Good luck
<zeasier> GnarusLeo: if X is set up correctly gnome works fine with dual monitors
<Ref^Smokey> DCC SEND 123456789012345
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-66-67-100-79.rochester.res.rr.com]  by Ubugtu
* Ref^Smokey was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<DoTheRodeo> ey
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: how do i open it?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: erm - I haven't seen you accept it...
<DoTheRodeo> how the hell my ubuntu becomes edubuntu after i updated my kernel?
<DoTheRodeo> thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: shall I try again?
<gnomefreak> its sitting in my server tab
<thoreauputic> DoTheRodeo: did you install edubuntu-desktop?
<GnarusLeo> zeasier, ok, but how do I enable it?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: hang on a minute
<DoTheRodeo> no
<gnomefreak> ok
<DoTheRodeo> how the hell that happened?
<mok> hi all
<DoTheRodeo> i just installed all the updates
<mok> can i install xgl in breezy?
* somerville32 is updating now too and hopes his box doesn't transform into Edubuntu
<gnomefreak> mok: you cant
<LjL> mok: you shouldn't
<mok> gnomefreak, but no
<gnomefreak> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<DoTheRodeo> what you think
<gnomefreak> ok how do i accept it?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: accept please
<gnomefreak> how?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: are you in xchat?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> irssi
<DoTheRodeo> thoreauputic, what's gonna happen if you uninstall edubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: nothing
<Anee> DCC SEND 123456789012345
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-34-139-53.cable.ubr03.gray.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Ubugtu
* Anee was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<somerville32> What is that?
<Fitzz> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gnomefreak> somerville32: an exploint
<gnomefreak> exploit
<DoTheRodeo> what is edubuntu-desktop anyway?
<somerville32> Exploit in what though?
<gnomefreak> its a meta package for edubuntu
<jatos> its the desktop enviroment for kids
<gnomefreak> somerville32: the server/ some routers
<gnomefreak> not for kids
<DoTheRodeo> so its safe to uninstall this junk?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: hmm   /dcc   ( try /help dcc - I haven't used irssi for dcc)
<gnomefreak> DoTheRodeo: yes
<DoTheRodeo> how wold i do that?
<DoTheRodeo> i mean uninstall?
<gnomefreak> ok
<DoTheRodeo> synaptic?
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: uninstalling edubuntu-desktop will just install the metapackage, most probably
<somerville32> Should I install new version of firefox? Is it alot better?
<LjL> s/install/uninstall
<DoTheRodeo> uninstall or intsall?
<DoTheRodeo> or im bout to say
<funkyHat> somerville32, no, not worth it unless you have problems with 1.0.7
<DoTheRodeo> how do i uninstall this edubuntu-desktop?
<ompaul> DoTheRodeo, you will free up about 82k or so - and your desktop will look the same
<LjL> !tell DoTheRodeo about shortapt
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: as ompaul said. it's a metapackage, uninstalling it won't gain you anything
<bimberi> !usplashchange
<ubotu> To change the usplash image used: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so, choose what you want, dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<bimberi> DoTheRodeo: try that ^^^^^
<potato> poatao
<somerville32> Does Ubuntu have plans for more gui admin type tools? You have to do alot of cli work with ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: oh - just do wget http://fluxbox.org/docbook/en/fluxbox-docs.html  then
<bimberi> DoTheRodeo: except the second command sould be 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure...'
<potato> poo
<DoTheRodeo> what
<gnomefreak> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DoTheRodeo> how do you uninstall it, i mean the cmd?
<Jowi> DoTheRodeo: apt-get remove name
* mode/#ubuntu [+rb %potato!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> right
<somerville32> :/
<gnomefreak> ty i got it :)
<moparfan90> i instaled nvidia drivers but they dont support openGL i  need to install the 7676 drivers how do i do this?
<DoTheRodeo> Package edubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<DoTheRodeo> .
<DoTheRodeo> but my screen says edubuntu
<LjL> moparfan90: how, they don't support opengl? (and what are the 7676 drivers?)
<DoTheRodeo> when it loads the modules and stuff
<DoTheRodeo> it says edubuntu
<montag-server> Does anyone know how to go about determining whether a wirless adapter has an IPW2200 / IPW2915 chipset?
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: what Ubotu said
<montag-server> wireless*
<moparfan90> my video card supports openGL... and i need i for games
<lucasvo_> DoTheRodeo: you can have edubuntu without the edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop just ensures that all the packages get installed
<LjL> moparfan90: i know that it does. but you
<moparfan90> 7676 is the new drivers.. not the newest but new
<LjL> moparfan90: i know that it does. but you're wrong that the nvidia drivers don't support it
<DoTheRodeo> oh icv
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, you have prolly either edubuntu-artwork, edubuntu-artwork-usplash or both installed
<LjL> moparfan90: i have a 5200, i use the standard drivers, and they absolutely support opengl
<moparfan90> oo... well i have cedega trial installed and it says i dont support openGL
<moparfan90> oo
<DoTheRodeo> i don't want edubuntu
<DoTheRodeo> so wtf
<somerville32> Can anyone help me with my sound problem? I have sound but no sound is coming from gnome or any of it's system applications.
<LjL> moparfan90: well, did you follow the howto carefully? modified your xorg.conf as it instructs?
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, so why did you install the packages then :)
<moparfan90> no
<DoTheRodeo> i didn't install edubuntu
<LjL> !tell moparfan90 about nvidia
<moparfan90> it just said to install 2 files and that it
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, packages dont install themselves :)
<DoTheRodeo> i was using ubuntu, then it asked me to install updates, then i rebooted, and it shows edubuntu on my screen
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, if you didnt install it, it cant be there
<DoTheRodeo> right after i started
<LjL> moparfan90: well make sure there is Load "glx"  in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rob|afk> i am low on space on my partition and now i am willing to move my /usr to another partition, but then sudo won't work anymore does anybody now how i should fix that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=tylerp@*.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=user1@*.midco.net]  by ompaul
<LjL> moparfan90: also, there should be  Section "DRI" <newline> Mode 0666 <newline> EndSection at the end of it
<DoTheRodeo> well i didn't isntall it
<Rob|afk> all files are owned by root
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, if it is there, you must have installed it
<moparfan90> oo
<ssserial> donde encontrar ayuda de
<ssserial> qemu+ubuntu-server+red
<ssserial> pls
<LjL> moparfan90: and make sure you have  Driver "nvidia" in your Section "InputDevice", rather than "nv"
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> !tell ssserial about qemu
<somerville32> !dual head
<ubotu> somerville32: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wevex> whats wrong in:          while [$i <= $noi]   (new line) do (new line) echo "asdf" (newline) done             i have tryed 1000 times.. =(
<DoTheRodeo> oh yeah
<DoTheRodeo> you right
<LjL> wevex: i think that ought to be   while (( $i <= $noi ))
<DoTheRodeo> edubuntu-artwork, edubuntu-artwork-usplash are installed
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, uninstall them ...
<DoTheRodeo> yeah
<s|k> does anyone know how I can speed up DNS look up? I'm using DHCP and have ipv6 off
<LjL> wevex: also, make sure $i does contain a number before the first iteration
<s|k> everything is still very slow though
<wevex> LjL: works.. thanks
<Fitzz> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Kootaphor> noob bash question: Say I'm trying to turn 'ESSID:"linksys"' into just 'linksys' (ignoring all single quotes). been looking at awk and sed and I'm just getting a huge block. any help?
<somerville32> Does anyone know how I can speed up dhcp? I always have to sit in front of my box for 30 minutes typing ifdown eth0 then ifup eth0 until I get a lease.
<gnomefreak> ok im back ty thoreauputic  im reading now
<trappist> Kootaphor: echo to cut -d\" -f2
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: :)
<Rob|afk> could sb help me
<Rob|afk> i am low on space on my partition and now i am willing to move my /usr to another partition, but then sudo won't work anymore does anybody now how i should fix that
<thoreauputic> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<thoreauputic> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@c-24-23-20-147.hsd1.ca.comcast.net %*!*@host184-21.pool8248.interbusiness.it]  by nalioth
<thoreauputic> sorry Rob|afk
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*n=85.30.*@* *!*@*63.225.191.41 *!*@eu85-86-12-171.clientes.eusaltel.es]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Rob|afk> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Rob|afk: I don't follow why sudo won't work?
<jon_> Hey I'm using Dapper Flight 4 on a laptop and the mouse moves very vely slow, it crawls. Doe's anyone know why?
<thoreauputic> Rob|afk: it would still be /usr/bin/sudo
<LjL> Rob|afk: don't *move* the files from your current /usr to the new partition, *copy* them
<Rob|afk> lJL did that
<Rob|afk> sorry for not saying that
<LjL> Rob|afk: only *after* they've been copied correctly, remove the old /usr. you should probably do that from rescue mode.
<mivecz> gnomefreak how to install  fluxbox
<Rob|afk> it says sudo: must be setuid root
<Jowi> Rob|afk: did you put /usr in /etc/fstab?
<gnomefreak> mivecz: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thoreauputic> mivecz: it's in universe
<thoreauputic> !info fluxbox
<LjL> Rob|afk: did you pass the "-a" parameter to cp while copying?
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<mivecz> i must  enable  it
<gnomefreak> mivecz: you may want some of the other add-ons
<mivecz> what add ons
<gnomefreak> mivecz: it should still be enabled
<Rob|afk> LjL: nope just used nautilus to copy
<LjL> Rob|afk: don't know about nautilus... use cp -a
<gnomefreak> mivecz: synaptic would have them by name just open synaptic and search fluxbox
<LjL> Rob|afk: otherwise your files will probably end up with wrong permissions.
<thoreauputic> mivecz: quite a few. After enabling universe, try   apt-cache search fluxbox
<thoreauputic> mivecz: yes, or use synaptic...
<LjL> Rob|afk: and that's probably what has happened. the original /usr/bin/sudo had the suid bit set, but that wasn't preserved in the copy
<jon_> Does anyone know why a trackpad would be going really slow?
<LjL> jon_: can't you change the speed from the settings?
<pm> kurwa
<Rob|afk> LjL how can i set that
<Rob|afk> pm you are polska
<canindya> has anybody upgraded to gnome 2.14 from Breezy?
<LjL> Rob|afk: don't set it. the fact that it wasn't set means that *no files* were set up correctly. just make the copy again
<DoTheRodeo> ok, i unstalled that edubuntu-desktop-artwork, but how come it still showing up?
<pm> no, about 40 millions are polska
<ogra> did you also uninstall the -usplash package ?
<LjL> Rob|afk: and use cp -a this time. "sudo cp -a /usr/* /mnt/newpartition/"
<DoTheRodeo> what's that?
<DoTheRodeo> oh the boot command?
<chris_> can anyone help me installing A Belkin 54g 802.11g USB network card?
<ogra> edubuntu-artwork-usplash
<rob> wow, thats annoying
<Rob|afk> LjL ke thanks
<LjL> !tell DoTheRodeo about usplashchange
<ogra> DoTheRodeo, thats actually the package with the picture you see ...
<DoTheRodeo> Package edubuntu-artwork-usplash is not installed, so not removed
<Kootaphor> trappist--ooh that was slick, I think I just figure out how that worked--e.g. if i'd put -f1 instead of -f2 it would have just returned the ESSID: bit?
<thoreauputic> DoTheRodeo: run ubotu's command that was sent to you
<somerville32> chir_: Is it already physically installed?
<chris_> can anyone help me installing A Belkin 54g 802.11g USB network card?
<mivecz> gnomefreak what add on?
<trappist> Kootaphor: yes
<chris_> somerville32, im not sure?
<somerville32> chris_: Is it still in the box?
<DoTheRodeo> should i use default?
<canindya> sorry to ask again, I got disconnected,any body upgraded to gnome 2.14?
<chris_> its plugged in somerville32
<DoTheRodeo> @ LjL
<somerville32> chris_: Are you using Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<mivecz> fluxconf - FluxBox configuration utility
<chris_> Yes somerville32
<GnarusLeo> anyone know how I expand my desktop to a dual monitor?
<GnarusLeo> laptop
<somerville32> Chris_: Does it work?
<DoTheRodeo> ok
<robokop> how can i umount my /usr cause it says it is bussy
<^Ocean^>  WARNING **: Could not open */usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab* <-- How do I fix this ?
<DoTheRodeo> let me restart
<chris_> somerville32, no thats why i came here?
<somerville32> chris_: Does Ubuntu regonize it?
<grain> Is anyone aware of a good HOWTO on setting up Zope/Plone on Ubuntu 5.10?  Specifically, I'm trying to set up Zope 2.8.4-final to run Plone 2.1.1.
<thoreauputic> robokop: well, if you are running Ubuntu /usr will always be busy...
<robokop> ke means a reboot i suppose
<LjL> robokop: you still have your previous /usr i suppose?
<thoreauputic> robokop: you need to umount it from a live Cd or similar
<robokop> jup i have
<chris_> somerville32, how do i find out?
<gnomefreak> bbl
<somerville32> How many network devices do you currently have installed?
<syndicate> o
<caffei> anyone know how to pass $DISPLAY with su? it never seems to stick here, despite what 'man su' says about the environment being passed.
<chris_> 2 both eth0
<LjL> robokop: you could try to force unmounting, but i guarantee nothing in that case. or yeah, change your fstab and reboot
<chris_> ** Eth*
<somerville32> chris_: Are both devices listed in System>Admin>Networking ?
<kidem> Hello peeps, i search wiki.ubuntu.com for Kernel Compilation but no results, my video needs supported...i only gotn 640 <<< errrr
<LjL> caffei: sorry, but i use sudo as ubuntu provides that. i guess most people here are doing the same
<s|k> anyone know how to cache nameservers in breezy?
<syndicate> i'm having trouble installing smbfs: "Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed". can anyone here help?
<chris_> somerville32, yea but theres no wlan
<LjL> s|k: what do you mean?
<caffei> LjL, ubuntu also provides su, which is what I prefer to use as I run a LOT of commands as other users with the same display :p
<canindya> s|k its getting reset everytime you mean?
<caffei> LjL, and I don't want to pre-set the $DISPLAY any more since that screws up logins on other displays
<LoCusF> !kernel
<LjL> caffei: su does not work in ubuntu by default, you needed to change something for that to work. anyway, i don't see what the problem with "sudo" is if you run other users with the same display...?
<somerville32> chris_: Are you talking about wide or wireless?
<s|k> LjL: so firefox doesn't have to look them up ever time
<lucio12> hallo
<chris_> Wireless
<s|k> canindya: my dns look up is very slow for some reason
<caffei> LjL, like I said, I run a lot of commands as other users, and I don't want to prefix commands with sudo all the time.
<thoreauputic> LjL: you can use su to switch user , just not to root
<LjL> s|k: i use a program called dnsmasq, which is a caching DNS server. anyway, you meant "caching names", not "caching nameservers". you only need one nameserver
<somerville32> Chris_: The wireless card is detected but you don't know how to configure it?
<syndicate> i'm having trouble installing smbfs: "Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 is to be installed". can anyone here help?
<caffei> LjL, and yes, I might've changed something, but more likely the sane Debian behavior was inherited when I dist-upgraded to hoary (now on dapper).
<p_k> hey
<GnarusLeo> what are you using as bit torrent client? Azerus dont work on mine!
<chris_> no:|
<p_k> ive got a problem with the flash player @ opera ...
<p_k> it is listed 2 times ! in "opera:plugins" but doesnt work :/
<thoreauputic> syndicate: have you messed with your /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<chris_> somerville32, i need to INSTALL it
<somerville32> chris_: You said that it was already detected. Is it or is it not detected?
<jatos> btw, anyone know any decent FTP clients? gftp SUCKS
<s|k> LjL: is dnsmasq in the synapitic package manager and safe to install?
<caffei> LjL, now stop attacking me for doing what you think is the 'wrong thing' and help me or stfu :p
<somerville32> jatos: SmartFTP :] 
<syndicate> thoreauputic, yes, i think so. i just put the breezy cd into my hoary system...
<jatos> for Linux...
<DoTheRodeo> ok, i booted from 2.6.12-9 and it shows ubuntu, but when i boot from 2.6.12-10 it shows edubuntu
<wevex> if i want to have more then one argument in:   if [ $i = "n" ]  how do i do that? like: if [ $i = "n"; $i != "o" ]  ?
<Fitzz> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<chris_> no i said 2 eth* was i dont know if my wireless Is detected
<Phusion> hey guys, I'm running 5.10 and I've got sound quality problems.. I have a built in sound card that sounds fine in windows, but in Ubuntu its very scratchty/staticy
<p_k> jatos: kftpgrabber
<caffei> LjL, when 'su' stops existing in ubuntu, I'll switch to debian. until then, I expect help with it =P
<thoreauputic> syndicate: that won't work - you need to upgrade everything or nothing
<jatos> right I will give that a go when my systems finishing installing KDE
<LjL> s|k: don't know if it's safe. i guess it's safe as long as you firewall it
<syndicate> thoreauputic,  and then i saw it wanted to download 400mb and i chose not to install. however, it looks like the cd updated the repositories
<jatos> and all the c*** that goes with it
<thoreauputic> syndicate: do you want to upgrade to breezy?
<caffei> anyone know how to pass $DISPLAY with su? it never seems to stick here, despite what 'man su' says about the environment being passed.
<s|k> LjL: how do I use a firewall in ubuntu?
<syndicate> thoreauputic, and when i reinstalled samba it upgraded it to the next version but not smbfs
<s|k> ubotu: firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<p_k> ive got a problem with the flash player @ opera - it is listed 2 times ! in "opera:plugins" but doesnt work :/
<thoreauputic> syndicate: you now have a mixed system then - not easy to fix
<Shark> Salve
<syndicate> thoreauputic, yes, but i'll have to go to an internet cafe to upgrade
<chris_> somerville32,  no i said 2 eth* was i dont know if my wireless Is detected
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thoreauputic> syndicate: you can try removing al breezy lines and running  sudo apt-get -f install
<DoTheRodeo> what you think
<syndicate> thoreauputic, ok, will this be resolved if i upgrade to breezy?
<jatos> apt-get install webmin-firewall you best bet
<thoreauputic> syndicate: well yes, it should be - you'll need to do it the right way of course
<syndicate> thoreauputic, can i just put the cd in and let it download everything?
<LjL> sorry for caffei, i was just going to tell him to try "su --preserve-environment". but he'll find out, it's very clear in the man...
<thoreauputic> syndicate:  did you add the Cd to your sources?
<somerville32> chris_: Just a sec
<chris_> somerville32, okay.
<syndicate> thoreauputic, i didn't but its there. ubuntu must have done that itself
<thoreauputic> syndicate: if so, you also need to change the other lines in the sources to say breezy
<DoTheRodeo> ey, after i installed 2.6.12-10, do i have to uninstall 2.6.12.9 (kernel)?
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: no. but you might want to
<chris_> steam is being slow:(
<syndicate> thoreauputic, ok, i can do that
<moparfan90> is there a package for limewire?
<thoreauputic> syndicate: then you reload/ update and dist-upgrade
<LjL> !tell moparfan90 about limewire
<DoTheRodeo> ic
<Bean> damn, Evolution shows that i have new messages in Inbox but doesn't show me the messages :/
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<syndicate> thoreauputic, ok, i'll try that. thanks for your help :)
<max300> Im installing ubuntu 5.10 and i got an error with a bootstrap.log can any1 help?
<thoreauputic> syndicate: see ubotu above
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<syndicate> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> syndicate: gern geschehen
<T0X1C> whats up
<thoreauputic> syndicate: ubotu is a bot ;)
<LjL> !tell ubotu about de
<trigx300> it worketh
<T0X1C> hi - i just installed ubuntu, and when i try and logon as 'root', it says invalid password
<max300> good for u!!
<syndicate> lol
<max300> Im installing ubuntu 5.10 and i got an error with a bootstrap.log can any1 help?
<LjL> !tell T0X1C about root
<syndicate> thanks, bye
<chris_> T0X1C, Root is disabled.
<thoreauputic> !tell syndicate about ubotu
<DoTheRodeo> LjL, is it possible to uninstall that with sypnatic?
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: yes
<DoTheRodeo> ok
<max300> Im installing ubuntu 5.10 and i got an error with a bootstrap.log can any1 help?
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: double check that the new kernel works first
<moparfan90> does anyone know which java package i need for limewire?
<DoTheRodeo> i just booted from it
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: then "uname -r" to check that you're actually running the new kernel, and then you should be safe removing the old one
<somerville32> Chris_: What is the card again?
<chris_> somerville32, u there?
<NWareX> How do I open up port 3690 for SVN for Ubuntu 5.10?
<chris_> Belking 54mbps 802.11g
<DoTheRodeo> 2.6.12-9-386
<T0X1C> so whenever i need to do an administrative cmd, i just type 'sudo' before the cmd?
<chris_> Belking 54mbps 802.11g somerville32
<DoTheRodeo> wait
<DoTheRodeo> vrv
<DoTheRodeo> brb
<moparfan90> which java package doi need for limewire???
<moparfan90> anyone know
<LjL> DoTheRodeo: so you're not running the new kernel
<chris_> !ubotu tell moparfan90 about java
<chris_> !tell moparfan90 java
<chris_> rather
<chris_> nvm
<chris_> first worked
<chris_> lolz.
<chris_> moparfan90 read what ubotu  said.
<somerville32> chris_: What is the model number?
<LjL> T0X1C: yes
<xored> i try to get fuse with fuseftp running. when i try the example, i get this error : http://channels.debian.net/paste/2006
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> i am thanks
<chris_> f5d7050 somerville32
<chris_> np.
<Mart> anyone have a good link on the basics of how to compile a kernel. the basic one that comes with ubuntu i cannot make work properly on my pc
<LjL> !tell mart about kernelcompile
<Mart> most of the ones ive found expect you to know an insane amount about linux already
<max300> Im installing ubuntu 5.10 and i got an error with a bootstrap.log can any1 help?
<trigx300> hey i got the same error as max when i tried to install ubuntu 5.10
<trigx300> max300
<trigx300> anyone know how to solve this
<ceteh> hi
<trigx300> it stoped at 26%
<trigx300> ??
<max300> o yes thx for the help
<somerville32> chiris_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=339950
<LjL> max300: did you really need to make a clone join so you could ask better?
<max300> no its my brother lol
<max300> wer trying the same thing
<trigx300> were on a network
<trigx300> ;)
<lsuactiafner> i came here to ask something and forgot
<LjL> max300: try putting the contents of the error into a pastebin entry. i'm not sure i can help you with that, but perhaps somebody will come who knows
<LjL> max300: anyway, if we see the actual error, we might get a clue
<Trinitrogen> Quick question, when I first installed ubuntu, I chopped shrunk my NTFS partition to give linux 18 gigs at the end, its is technically possible to shrink the NTFS partition even further and have linux claim teh free space?
<pm> how to install opera
<chris_> somerville32, when i type ndiswrapper -l it like hangs...
<LjL> !tell pm about opera
<pm> cd opera, ./configure and... big doopa
<chris_> somerville32, nvm
<chris_> i get same error
<Mart> many thanks ljl
<Mart> :)
<ceteh> pm: dupa? ;>
<somerville32> Chris_: Do what they did and see if it fixs the problem
<somerville32> Do you have a driver?
<thoreauputic> pm: you can't compile opera - it's closed source :)
<lsuactiafner> Trinitrogen : gparted
<pm> si, si, dupa :)
<s|k> LjL: I managed to speed everything up by editing my resolv.conf
<pm> download opera, do what i did and you'll see this dupa ;)
<LjL> s|k: the faster the first server you have listed in resolv.conf, the better off you will be
<thoreauputic> pm: as I said, you don't compile it - it's binary only
<Trinitrogen> lsuactiafner: actually, I've booted into a Knoppix cd and Im using qt_parted but same thing. Im just wondering if its possible
<chris_> somerville32, i have the cd with XP And Win 2k on
<pm> thoreauputic, really?????????????????????????????
<iGotNoTime> how do I switch between my keyboard layouts?
<s|k> LjL: the first server on the list didn't seem to be up at all
<thoreauputic> pm: of course
<LjL> pm: opera has never been free software. it actually used to be for sale (not sure it's still is)
<thoreauputic> pm: opera don't release source code
<ceteh> pm: chyba za bardzo lubisz gadu (te wielokrotne znak ?)
<KuDeTa> i had sex with a monkey
<iGotNoTime> me 2
<thoreauputic> LjL: it's "free as in beer" now
<quellhorst> dapper?
<LjL> s|k: that can definitely slow things down
<quellhorst> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<ceteh> KuDeTa: me too ;>
<pm> i'm a dumbass :)
<KuDeTa> lol
<trigx300> here it is:"the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details" Im using a 64bit dvd to install though and it gives me the same thing
<thoreauputic> LjL: but not as in speech, of course..
<iGotNoTime> switching languages, what is the keyboard shortcut? ALT Shift is not working
<bjornkri> ok, I set up mplayer to play streaming media and other stuff through Firefox.
<pm> KuDeTa, your monkey/
<KuDeTa> can someone tell me if there is any liux equivilents to a) google search b) cubase..or some kind of music creating program
<LjL> thoreauputic: of course. though who knows they might not get some inspiration from firefox's success...
<pm> did you spank it?
<thoreauputic> KuDeTa: watch your step...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bjornkri> But when I try playing the files here: http://www.belgianstyle.com/mmguide/pronounce/speak.html usually all I hear is breathe-in... and then it stops
<KuDeTa> google >desktop< search
<s|k> now to figure out what's up with gnome and I'm all set again
<bjornkri> Never plays the whole file
<quellhorst> how can i install ruby 1.8.4 from source?
<bjornkri> Is that something everyone has problems with, or a setup issue on my side?
<quellhorst> !ruby
<ubotu> I guess ruby is an object oriented programming/scripting language born in Japan. You can download it at the command line by sudo apt-get install ruby1.6.
<trigx300> KuDeTa: rosegarden
<LjL> KuDeTa: this there is something like that. can't recall the name right now
<iGotNoTime> uboto it will install like that?
<apollo2011> has anyone here gotten php to work correctly on apache2?
<ceteh> apollo2011: /me
<KuDeTa> sorry trigx300 rose garden is?? google desktop or cubase equiv
<iGotNoTime> uboto: or will it simply download ?
<pm> KuDeTa, did you have sex with dog?
<trigx300> cubase
<KuDeTa> no
<KuDeTa> with a monkey
<trigx300> kina hard to get it working for audio though
<KuDeTa> ah ok sweeet
<apollo2011> ceteh: I installed all the packages but when I load a php file in Firefox from /var/www/, it wants to download it
<KuDeTa> thanks very much ill have a look
<jatos> anyone here know what kstars is?
<jatos> !kstars
<ubotu> jatos: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KuDeTa> what about google desktop search equivilent?
<pm> KuDeTa, you should try with dog
<thoreauputic> !info kstars
<ubotu> kstars: (desktop planetarium for KDE), section science, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3527 kB, Installed size: 6460 kB
<iGotNoTime> apollo it sounds like your MIME is not set
<LjL> KuDeTa: i suggest "apt-cache search music edit" for a more comprehensive list
<delmar> Does anyone know if the memory leak still exists with "Render Accel" and if it is still required to have  Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"  in the device section of Xorg.conf ?
<ceteh> apollo2011: priv
<apollo2011> ceteh: I added the Loadmodule and Addtype parts to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf but it doesn't help
<bjornkri> I'm having problems with playing .wav s and other media on webpages, it's cut short. Can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> pm.. KuDeTa once more and you are out of here
<LjL> KuDeTa: still looking for it. there is "kat" for KDE, but i'm sure there is a famous one for gnome too
<KuDeTa> ta :)
<jatos> the old ! didn't get very far on this one
<trigx300> KuDeTa: you might want to try serching google. there are websites dedicated toaudio on linux
<LjL> KuDeTa: "apt-cache show beagle"
<pm> what a bunch of dumbasses, i knew opera was closed source :)))))
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<iGotNoTime> pm: so do we :P
<thoreauputic> pm: stop the trolling, please
<pm> thoreauputic, really?
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<thoreauputic> pm read the Code of Conduct
<pm> i'm not trolling dude
<ceteh> pm: naprawd?
<pm> i mean ty dupo
<ceteh> thoreauputic: pm say that you are ass
<ceteh> <:
<KuDeTa> thoreauputic sorry :) just having a laugh after a long day..didn't mean to cause offense
<trigx300> hey the error i got when installing ubuntu 5.10 is:"the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details" Im using a 64bit ver. dvd (live and install) to install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pm!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<EnsignRedshirt> I think my laptop is having hardware problems.  It hung up while booting (after printing some cryptic message that I neglected to write down), and when I cycled power, I saw a "fail" during the graphical boot--I think it was from something like "Checking file systems."  Any ideas where to start?  Any log files I should check?
<DoTheRode> ok, i uninstalled 2.6.12.9 kernel, but that edubuntu thing is still showing
<iGotNoTime> does anyone here use a second language?
<apollo2011> ceteh: did you get the pm?
<jatos> the only way to get rid of edubuntu is to apt-get remove it
<DoTheRode> i did
<LjL> iGotNoTime: *in here*, we only use english...
<ceteh> iGotNoTime: I
<DoTheRode> it says not installed when i do that
<iGotNoTime> I mean on your system not the IRC
<ceteh> apollo2011: imho pm is polish troll <:
<bjornkri> hehehe
<jatos> try doing into synaptic and selecting complete removal, see what happens
<Bean> ok, evolution annoying me... shouldn't have any issues setting up a basic imap account. Thunderbird it is :/
<DoTheRode> ill try that
<LjL> iGotNoTime: then no, i use english. i hate translations
<bjornkri> same here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<bjornkri> although I'm not even sure Icelandic is even supported
<iGotNoTime> I am not looking for translations, I need to switch my keyboard layout but the shortcut to do so is not taking effect
<bjornkri> Ah, I had the same problem
<trigx300> can anyone help me?
<LjL> bjornkri: "apt-cache search iceland" ;)
<suppaman> hello
<bjornkri> I ended up picking 'both shifts' as the ones I wanted simply didn't work :s
<apollo2011> ceteh: ??
<ceteh> apollo2011: polish troll (troll from Poland)
<michael> when is dapper coming out?
<iGotNoTime> LOL
<bjornkri> Well what do you know... :)
<LjL> !tell michael about dapper
<apollo2011> ceteh: oh ok
<bjornkri> Is it easy to switch back and forth between languages?
<michael> LjL: in irssi how can i switch between the chat and PMs?
<somerville32> !dapper
<bjornkri> Don't think I'll use the Icelandic at all, but might be interesting to check out
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<DoTheRode> last try
<LjL> michael: i don't use irssi
<michael> LjL: awww
<kidem> wow...im surprised you all allow trolling in here << that was not a troll, just an observation
<LjL> bjornkri: i don't know actually
<mikebot> LjL: okay
<iGotNoTime> in XP yes, but it seems nobody knows how with Ubuntu LOL
<LjL> kidem: trolling is not quite allowed
<chris_> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<chris_>  <- what does that mean
<somerville32> igotnotime: Whats the problem?
<trigx300> has anyone here installed ubuntu 5.10 through dvd (live and install)
<trigx300> ???
<kidem> i would hope not bro >> but anyways...anyone have problems with ATI video?
<LjL> iGotNoTime: we were actually talking about *interface language*. that can't be done *at all* in Windows ;-) changing keyboard layouts is very easy in KDE, but i don't know about Gnome
<AndyR> trigx300, yes many times here
<iGotNoTime> Not not interface, simply to type a letter
<iGotNoTime> yes in gnome
<kidem> i did the hole sudo install linux 386 thing like said in wiki...but doesnt seem to work
<cycus_zwisus> ceteh, jestes tu patafianie?
<maruchan> i have a quick question to anyone who uses gdesklet, can anyone get the Weather+ to install or run?
<sca1> chris: did you do ndiswrapper -m ?
<Pecisk> hello, how can I install gstreamer-plugins-bad 0.10 version in Dapper? It requires some libmms and libswf, which are not in repositories
<trigx300> i get this :"the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details"
<sca1> the message means that i cant fint the module
<ceteh> did Icewind Dale II works with wine?
<Pecisk> is there some repository I should use for that?
<LjL> iGotNoTime: yes i've understood that. in KDE, it's Settings / Regional / Keyboard layout. can't imagine it's much different in Gnome, but what do i know
<kidem> also...question...why does ubuntu take so long to boot??
* kidem thinks kernel need compiled
<trigx300> scal: u talkin to me?
<LjL> kidem: Ubuntu does take a little longer than a plain WinXP install
<sca1> to chris
<trigx300> oh
<kidem> no i mean boot
<bjornkri> iGotNoTime, I suppose you know this, but System / Preferences / Keyboard Preferences then Layout Options under Group Shift/Lock behavior
<kidem> take forever
<iGotNoTime> LjL: yes I have the layouts set, I am only trying to switch between the layouts
<KuDeTa> anybody used beagle?
<LjL> trigx300: download md5sum for windows and check that your Ubuntu CD is not corrupted (they have MD5SUMS files on the Ubuntu mirrors for that)
<AndyR> kidem, where does it hang?
<KuDeTa> tell me what its like
<kidem> my slackware is up in 1 min if that, Ubuntu takes 3+min
<cycus_zwisus> anyone using monkey?
<iGotNoTime> bjornkri: yes that is where I have been trying
<jodanlime> hey, I'm trying to set up something from source, and its not working for me, can somebody help me?
<bjornkri> iGotNoTime, not all the shortcuts seem to work, at least they didn't for me. I switch layouts now using both shifts and that works fine
<ara> why no gnome-user-share in breezy ?
<LjL> iGotNoTime: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-list/2004-September/msg00070.html
<iGotNoTime> will try that :)
<bjornkri> But it's not the setting I would have preferred :\
<bjornkri> But hey, what works works :P
<trigx300> i don't think it's the disk as it gives max300 the same error and hes using a 32 bit ver dvd
<Zorzside> i have a question
<trigx300> but i'll try
<nosilver4u> what's a good tool to admin mysql from a gui? (besided phpmyadmin)
<Zorzside> i want acces to an ntfs partition from ubuntu
<Zorzside> what i have to do?
<DoTheRode> dang
<DoTheRode> edubuntu is still showing
<LjL> iGotNoTime: http://indlinux.org/wiki/index.php/KeyboardGnomeKde
<transgress> Zorzside: add them to your /etc/fstab file ... if the ntfs partitions were there before the install of ubuntu, they should already be there however...
<trigx300> LjL: i trashed windows though :)
<michael1> de server?
<s|k> where do I find the file that runs a program I've just installed so I can add it to my menu?
<trigx300> tired of it lol
<LjL> iGotNoTime, bjornkri: seems there is a panel applet you should add
<jodanlime> how do I compile from source?
<KuDeTa> anybody ever used the ACX drivers?
<diogo> greetings! any language-support experts around? :o)
<LjL> trigx300: well then try alt+f2 from the Ubuntu installer... i don't know if md5sum is installed there, but you can try.
<michael1> wo ist de sever?
<transgress> s|k: if you added the program via apt-get it should add itself to the menu, but if it didn't, then the gnome-menu-editor... and you can also run it from the command line..
<LjL> trigx300: or you could possibly boot from the Live CD
<KuDeTa> for wireless networking
<iGotNoTime> THANK YOU!
<s|k> transgress: but I'm trying to find the actual program, I'm using the menu editor, I just can't find the file
<DoTheRode> ogra, what you think?
<bjornkri> did it work? :)
<diogo> I'd like to keep the whole system in English, but have portuguese support for a few specific users... Is that possible?
<trigx300> i think i'll just try downloading a cd iso instead of the dvd iso
<transgress> s|k: well if it installed then it should be in /usr/bin/PROGRAM
<s|k> oh
<transgress> s|k: did you install it via apt-get/synaptic?
<s|k> transgress: yes, firestarter
<ogra> DoTheRode, you reconfigured the linux-image package ? or ran update.initramfs ? #
<jodanlime> can anybody help me with compiling from source?
<s|k> transgress: I didn't know to look in that directory
<LjL> diogo: i *think* you should simply install Portuguese support, and then have the "locale" variables (type "locale" to see them) set appropriately for each user. not that i really know that, though
<DoTheRode> no, ogra
<kidem> do any of you actually use other distro's? jsut curious
<transgress> s|k: move it to the root directory / and then go from there...
<LjL> kidem: debain
<wevex> what is the easyest way of cheking if a folder exists (and maby set a flag) in a script?
<LjL> debian even
<ogra> DoTheRode, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jodanlime> kidem, I used suse and debian and a few other, little ones before
<DoTheRode> k
<x_or> Does anyone know how to use a bootable USB drive, with something like Trinity Rescue or the like?  I cannot figure out the dd command, thought it would be:   sudo dd if=Desktop/trinity-rescue-kit.3.1-build-210.iso of=/dev/sda
<ogra> DoTheRode, then reboot
<michael1> deusche sever?
<diogo> LjL: Cool! Where do I properly set the locale variables system-wide and user-wide?
<LjL> wevex: if [ -d file ] ; then blah; di
<x_or> But, I am not sure if this should be of=/dev/sda1 or of=/dev/sda?
<kidem> so i take Ubuntu doesnt have "make menuconfig" ?
<LjL> wevex: also, "help test"
<bjornkri> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<michael1> kk
<bjornkri> ;)
<jodanlime> can somebody, anybody help me compile a package from source?
<LjL> diogo: not really sure. i would do that in .bashrc, but i have no clue if that's the "right thing"
<transgress> s|k: at a terminal type in (but don't press enter) /usr/bin/fires<TAB> and see if it finishes the file name for you
<LjL> jodanlime: "apt-get -b source packagename"
<s|k> transgress: weird, I don't see it in there
<s|k> transgress: I did install it using synaptic though
<diogo> LjL: Ok. Do you know if something like "dpkg-reconfigure language-pack-en" would restore English as the default system language?
<jodanlime> LjL, its not in the ubuntu or debian packages, I have to compile it from source, I have the tarball in my home, it was a .tar.bz2 and now when I use ./configure it stops before it gets done
<heishiro> Hello. I have a question... I have a Latin American Keyboard, but when i installed Ubuntu i selected a US keyboard... How can i change it?
<EnsignRedshirt> s|k: Check the packages "properties" in Synaptic.  One of them is "Installed files" (or something like that).
<LjL> diogo: don't really know, no
<transgress> s|k: open synaptic, find the package, then view the details of it, it will tell you what it installed and where
<sca1> jodanlime:  what error message did you get?
<DoTheRode> ok
<DoTheRode> let me reboot
<jodanlime> sca1, just a sec,
<paxmaster> i forgot the package to install x server
<sca1> you are prob missing som lib packages
<paxmaster> i have install a server on computer
<jodanlime> sca1, checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<diogo> LjL: Damn... I'd really not like to do a full reinstall to restore language settings... :o(
<sca1> jodanlime: try sudo apt-get install gcc make
<j0nas`> can anyone give me a hand installing perl module for apache
<kidem> hey does Ubuntu come with KDE?? Gnome << grrrrrrr
<j0nas`> i installed perl module through synaptic
<trigx300> KuDeTa: you still there?
<s|k> transgress: it's in /usr/sbin what's the difference?
<transgress> jodanlime: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<heishiro> Hello. I have a question... I have a Latin American Keyboard, but when i installed Ubuntu i selected a US keyboard... How can i change it?
<diogo> kidem: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Zorzside> i can't edit file in etc but i'm amministrator why?
<jodanlime> scal, all right
<j0nas`> now when i try to display a cgi file in my web browser i see the code instead of the generated file
<transgress> s|k: /usr/sbin is for root to use... which means it's probably something you would be better just running from the command line or putting the gnome su program in front of the command
<transgress> s|k: i'd suggest just running it from a terminal
<trigx300> anyone here ever get kino to aquire from a dv tape
<ara> heishiro:  system-> settings -> keyboard settings
<LjL> diogo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf might help
<trigx300> i have no idea where to start
<Tom_Kidd> Ubuntu is saying my MP3 player has 9.3mb of space left not letting me stick more music on it. Right now, I know for a fact it has around 500-600mb left..
<diogo> LjL: Yipee! :o)
<s|k> transgress: okay, thanks
<LjL> diogo: (and no, you definitely won't have to reinstall to do something like that. the fact that i don't know how it's done doesn't quite mean that it can't be done)
<LjL> jodanlime: it stops like what?
<kidem> Man...DL time
<heishiro> ara. I got into System - Preferences, and then i got into Keyboard... I changed the keyboard layout there, and set the Latin American as default, but still got English even tho the US keyboard is not listed anymore
<Pecisk> hi everyone, I had strange error in Ubuntu - I have two archives defined in sources.list, local one and main and I got no updates until I disabled one of them. It is bug, error or feature? :)
<Trinitrogen> Does GParted resize NTFS partitions?
<Zorzside>  i can't edit file in etc but i'm amministrator why? someone can help me?
<heishiro> ara, I already rebooted the PC, and restarted X, and also changed three lines that were mentioned on a google post...
<JDahl> Trinitrogen: yes
<jodanlime> LjL, I tried the command you gave me, but it said no package build-essentials, its stops and tells me that C compiler cannot create executables
<Trinitrogen> JDah: Im trying to shrink an NTFS partition, I've done it before on Knoppix and QTparted, but in gparted the resize is greyed out...
<sca1> Zorzside: did you sudo to root ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> got problem with postfix. according to log my mail get bounced back.  my ordinary ftp client seems to work and it doesnt use postfix..
<NaHuK> hi there, anyone's installed ISPConfig on breezy?
<EnsignRedshirt> jodanlime: build-essential
<Zorzside> i have only one log name zorzside
<sca1> yeh.. you dont have privileges to edit things in /etc with that
<EnsignRedshirt> jodanlime: No 's' at the end.
<Zorzside> there is a standard password for root
<JDahl> Trinitrogen: I only did it via the Ubuntu installer, but that worked perfectly
<sca1> you must use the "sudo" or gksudo command
<LjL> jodanlime: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<jodanlime> EnsignRedshirt, thanks, that works
<Zorzside> help me
<sca1> Zorzside: its the same as your username password
<jason__> how to installed a program?
<Zorzside> what i have to do
<jodanlime> I will try it now
<LjL> !tell jason__ about apt
<trigx300> anyone know how to get a dvcam to aquire??
<sca1> Zorzside: are you using the terminal?
<jason__> i'm a new linux user
<Zorzside> yes
<jason__> wad's apt?
<sca1> write "sudo"
<sca1> infront of your command
<ara> heishiro: no idea then. Make sure your local locale is installed in ubuntu
<Zorzside> ok
<sca1> sudo yourcommand
<LjL> jason__: the Ubuntu program packaging system
<trigx300> im trying kino but it dosen't see my dvcam device
<jason__> where to find?
<jodanlime> all right, now it says "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<ara> ara: heishiro : and choose a suitable keyboard model, if you have a weird kind of keyboard, though the standard one should work fine.
<LjL> jason__: read the links Ubotu gave you. the explain it all
<Zorzside> sca1 i have write sudo
<EnsignRedshirt> jason__: Try the menu item: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<LjL> jodanlime: "sudo aptitude install x-window-system-dev"
<LjL> !tell jodanlime about compile
<michael__6484351> I can't change my Ubuntu screen size.
<brokengun> when will mac get wireless support?
<jodanlime> LjL, thanks
<michael__6484351> nm, gtg
<jason__> ohh
<jason__> i got it
<esli_> so novo na area..
<jason__> 10q very much :0
<jason__> ;)
<B_166-ER-X> Can someone help me ? i'm trying to make work a 'Microdia triplex i-mini Pc Camera'   on ubuntu breezy
<esli_> im do Brasil
<jason__> umm... can i ask questions?
<jason__> how come MSN doesn't work on Gaim?
<saif> hello, i just installed opensshserver using apt-get
<polpak> saif, congratulations
<jason__> Lee Jun Fun
<jason__> where u from?
<saif> but i try ssh user@localhost and it gives me an error ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<saif> polpak, congratulate me when it works! :)
<DoTheRodeo> it worked man
<sbalneav> pitti: Hey there!
<sbalneav> pitti: Good to see you.
<potman> y a pa de francai?
<saif> i tried adding sshd : ALL : ALLOW in hosts.allow it didnt work either
<sagi> whats the package names for X11 libraries and headers?
<jason__> how come my MSN doesn't worked on Gaim?
<marlun_> Is there a program for gnome which only allows me to listen to internet radio streams?
<polpak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marlun_> I don't want a music player, I want a app who only does radio :)
<sagi> marlun_; mplayer should do the job
<EnsignRedshirt> marlun_: I use RealPlayer.
<sagi> streamtuner is ded to radio streams on the internet
<marlun_> I'll test mplayer since I allready have it installed.
<polpak> saif, .... it worked fine for me
<sagi> you could use it too
<heishiro> ara, thanks a lot anyway.. I have a Microsoft Keyboard, but im not using any special functions or anything.
<polpak> saif, did you change your sshd_config at all?
<marlun_> sagi, can mplayer play shoutcast radiostations?
<sagi> yes
<suppaman> byte
<suppaman> bye
<jodanlime> LjL, wow, that download is huge on dial up, is there any other way? is it on the cd?
<chris_> hey i need help FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. any ideas?
<sbalneav> Hmmm, I've got an AMD sempron 2600+ Gigabyte GA-k8vm800m mobo + 1G of ram.  The ia64 image is what I want, yes?
<trigx300> what was the fstab update command again?
<B_166-ER-X> Can someone help me ? i'm trying to make work a 'Microdia triplex i-mini Pc Camera'   on ubuntu breezy
<saif> polpak, nop, i just followed the steps in ubuntu guide and they didn't mention changing anything
<LjL> jodanlime: don't think
<jodanlime> LjL, darn
<LjL> jodanlime: what program are you trying to compile?
<jodanlime> LjL, a hearts card game for my dad
<polpak> saif, that's very odd. I just did sudo apt-get install openssh-server and was able to ssh user@localhost w/o error
<polpak> saif, the only thing it did was prompt me to accept the RSA fingerprint
<saif> polpak, weird!
<LjL> jodanlime: perhaps i could compile it for you if you like
<marino> UBUNTU ROCKS !!!
<marino> bye
<chris_> hey i need help FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. any ideas?
<saif> i'll try reconfiguring it now, dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server maybe?
<sagi> whats the package names for X11 libraries and headers? Licq qt-gui configure claims i don't have them.
<sca1> chris:
<LjL> sagi: x-window-system-dev
<sca1> have you "created" the module?
<polpak> saif, worth a shot
<sca1> after loading it
<chris_> sca1, i did ndiswrapper -m
<saif> polpak, nop just restarted it!
<chris_> it said this
<sagi> thank you ;)
<chris_> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<chris_> sca1,
<saif> polpak, if i try ssh to a machine from the same machine, does it make a problem ( i.e. ssh localhost)
<marlun_> sagi, if I want to start mplayer from streamtuner, got an idea on how to do it? "mplayer %q" didn't work.
<LjL> sagi: also, sure you could not use "licq-plugin-kde" or "licq-plugin-qt"?
<jason__> LjL: Y my MSN doesn't worked on Gaim?
<jodanlime> LjL, wow, that would be awesome if you could do that and just send me the .deb or something, its really small
<LabThug> Which package do I need to install to be able to print to PDFs?
<LjL> jodanlime: if i can get it to compile, sure. i have a fast connection. what's the file?
<sagi> LjL: i have to use kde for it?
<LjL> jason__: i don't use MSN, sorry
<saif> polpak, and restarting it worked! hehe
<sca1> chris: check for anything with ndiswrapper in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases.. if there is something remove it..
<jason__> oops
<LjL> sagi: no, "licq-plugin-qt" shouldn't need kde
<sagi> marlun_: no clue
<jason__> anyone using MSN here?
<marlun_> ok ;)
<LjL> sagi: anyway, just try "apt-cache search licq". there is a choice of various front-ends
<jodanlime> LjL, its at sourceforge.net, if you search for hearts its the first one on the least of the search
<sca1> jason__: yeh
<nickrud> LabThug, cups-pdf , be sure to read the docs in /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<EnsignRedshirt> LabThug: I tried cups-pdf just yesterday, but I wasn't able to get it working.
<sagi> LjL apt got an old version, i'm using source..
<kidem> GoD -- will i go to heaven? hehehehe
<LjL> sagi: i see
<LabThug> nickrud: EnsignRedshirt ty
<sagi> i'll have to install qt tho :P
<jason__> scal: wad program works on MSN?
<LjL> jodanlime: what do you mean "on the least of the search"? is it this one, http://sourceforge.net/projects/hearts ?
<trigx300> can anyone help with a nf4 raid (ntfs 2 x sata 3.0gb) with important data on it
<sca1> jason__: i use gaim.. had problems logging on today though
<sca1> think its the MS servers
<jason__> ya
<jason__> me having the same problem 2
<jason__> icic
<chris_> sca1, theres nothing with *NDIS* in it
<jodanlime> LjL, yeah, sorry, I meant list but thats the one
<chris_> SMN Is Down atm
<HymnToLife> it works again for me
<chris_> there doing some kind of work
<chris_> sca1, theres nothing with *NDIS* in it
<jason__> scal: does MSN works wif Gaim everytime?
<chris_> lsusb
<chris_> ops
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Postfix fault: host smtp.bredband.net[195.54.106.231]  said: 553
<ITS_FOR_REAL>     localhost.localdomain does not exist       What to do? i dont understand...
<trigx300> LjL, can u help me with an NF4 raid (ntfs 2 x sata 3.0gb) with important data on it
<trigx300> ??
<sca1> jason__: never had problems with it
<chris_> scal, its saying its installed but not listed in the Networking in Administration
<sca1> as long as the servers are working
<jason__> scal: ic... thx
<LjL> trigx300: don't think, i'm not so lucky to have RAID
<sca1> chris what does "dmesg" in terminal say
<jason__> scal: i'm using Linux moments ago
<jason__> still having problems to understand
<chris_> [4340748.985000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<chris_> [4340749.110000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<trigx300> i think i quiet unlucky to have it actualy
<trigx300> Im*
<trigx300> lol
<chris_> scal, ^^
<jodanlime> how do I PM somebody on this?
<sca1> chris: did you get ndiswrapper from apt-get ?
<chris_> yea sca1
<weedar> After installing/compiling 2.6.14 kernel I'm having trouble with mounting ntfs/fat32 - Does anyone have a solution to this? :)
<chris_> shall i remove and reinstall sca1
<sca1> yeh worth a shot
<blekos> hi guys I just got an iPaw running win mob 5, is ti possible to be sync with linux? or even better be replaced?
<chris_> okat
<chris_> (okay
<LjL> jodanlime: i suppose you have QT installed? that program needs it
<LjL> jodanlime: the whole KDE, actually
<blekos> i meant HP iPaq pocket pc
<LjL> blekos: "apt-cache search synce". doesn't always work too well for me
<sagi> i hate licq.
<sagi> :P
<LabThug> hmmm, it's installed, I have a new Postscript printer in the drop down.  When I go to print it says 1,2,3,...,N pages printed.  Where is the PDF file?
<LjL> !tell blekos about sync
<jodanlime> LjL, I dont have all of KDE installed, but I have a lot of it, I have some other kde programs but not KDE
<LjL> jodanlime: ok, that should do
<jodanlime> LjL, thats what I figured, how do I get the file after you compile it for me? you wanna email it to me?
<chris_> sca1, i actually compile ndiswrapper
<LjL> jodanlime: email, DCC (but it rarely works for me) or if it's small i can publish it on a web site
<sca1> oh, a read on the net that the error you got most likely came from an error when compiling
<sca1> I
<jodanlime> LjL, my email is this screen name _at_gmail_dot_com
<chris_> sca1, how do i remove?
<LjL> jodanlime: bad news right now, make failed with an error. got to look at it
<sca1> did you still have the source directory try make remove, make unistall or something like that
<chris_> okay
<chris_> lemme try
<jodanlime> LjL, ok, thanks for all your help
<sca1> afaik, not everything you get from source has any unstall option
<EnsignRedshirt> LabThug: I had the same question :)  But it wasn't urgent for me, and I had other things to do, so I never bothered to find out.
<LjL> jodanlime: the place that causes the error is a C++ file using templates. i'll give it a try fixing it but i'm not really familiar with that kind of thing
<LabThug> EnsignRedshirt: apparently, the printer keeps "pausing"  which driver did you use?
<EnsignRedshirt> LabThug: If I recall... I think the model was "generic postscript", and then something with "(dev3)" or "(ver3)" in it.
<sca1> chris ive had good sucess using the ndisgtk package from apt
<sca1> its a good gui for ndiswrapper
<chris_> sca1,
<chris_> chris@cpc2-burn2-5-0-cust125:~/ndiswrapper-1.10$ sudo make uninstall
<chris_> NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install ndiswrapper files at different places.
<chris_> Run uninstall as many times as necessary until no "removing" messages appear below.
<EnsignRedshirt> LabThug: Wait, I still have it installed (duh).  "postscript-color-printer-(rev3)"
<pder> can ubuntu be installed on a computer?
<s|k> in what country is it illegal to play mp3 players in linux?
<ompaul> pder, yes
<blekos> LjL i dont have a usb directory...
<polpak> pder, yep. You just need to use the install cd
<G0SUB> Seveas there?
<LjL> jodanlime: think i've fixed that
<Seveas> G0SUB, yes
<jodanlime> LjL, awesome!
<sca1> chris_ yup
<LjL> s|k: in the U.S. for example, if you don't have a licence to the MP3 related patents
<chris_> ?
<pder> does ubuntu support input devices such as keyboards?
<chris_> scal removing /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<chris_> /bin/rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper': Is a directory
<LjL> pder: ... sorry?
<chris_> shall i remove manually?
<sca1> rm -rf it
<geargolem> what wav files are supported in the sequencer?
<sca1> it will be recreated when you do a new install
<chris_> okay
<chris_> removed
<pder> i have a keyboard that i wish to use with ubuntu.  does ubuntu support keyboards?
<polpak> LjL, I think he's being facetious.
<LjL> i would suppose so =)
<KuDeTa> pder
<KuDeTa> no
<KuDeTa> go get xp
<Jowi> no pder. only thought-control are supported :)
<polpak> LjL, or just asinine.
<s|k> LjL: but it's not illegal to play the mp3 format though right? the wording in the wiki is ambigious, all my music is legal
<KuDeTa> there is agpl version of mp3
<KuDeTa> if im not mistaken?
<sca1> chris then do a "apt-get install ndisgtk"
<LjL> s|k: technically, i'm afraid it'd be illegal, if you don't have a valid license to using the MP3 patents. that's why formats like Ogg were invented
<chris_> okay
<chris_> installing
<polpak> s|k, the best thing to do would be to re-rip it into ogg format, OR convert. But reripping will give better sound quality
<LjL> polpak: even ripping would mean decoding the MP3s, and thus violating the patents.
<polpak> LjL, no, I mean re-ripping from his CD's
<s|k> I didn't know that
<LjL> polpak: i see
<s|k> I'm going to use ogg then
<[Leo] > hi all
<blocky> can someone tell me why i cant apt-get opera
<LjL> s|k: using ogg is a good choice, but keep in mind that many USB players and things like that don't support it
<polpak> !info opera
<trappist> blocky: it's not free, strictly speaking.
<LjL> !tell blocky about opera
<chris_> sca1,  it says installed now what?
<blocky> well i downloaded the deb from their site
<polpak> LjL, so he'll just have to use ones that do ;p
<blocky> but it has endless dependencies
<sca1> either you can use ndiswrapper in the command line, like usuall
<sca1> or you can run ndisgtk which is a gui for it
<Zoo> hi all
<polpak> LjL, or store them on his PC as ogg, and convert to mp3 when he exports to his player
<chris_> lolz
<LjL> polpak: guess so. can be hard if he already owns one that doesn't
<chris_> i said its says its installed.
<LjL> polpak: that's an option, but takes time and degrades quality
<sca1> lol ah sorry
<polpak> s|k, ogg is a better format anyway for audiophiles
<sca1> did you use the gui?
<chris_> yea
<polpak> LjL, well either he gets a new one, or he lives with poorer quality.. Not much you can do with inferior file formats
<polpak> LjL, ;p
<sca1> does it show up under network interfaces now?
<LjL> jodanlime: the program is compiled and it executes, though i cannot actually get it to play... =)
<chris_> chris@cpc2-burn2-5-0-cust125:~$ sudo ndisgtk
<chris_> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<chris_> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<alex__> hi
<ompaul> s|k, .ie can't do decryption without a "licence" granted by someone to legalise the ownership of the device not proved in court but .....
<jodanlime> LjL, well, that sucks
<Zoo> ubuntu is so much fun
<alex__> can anyone help me so that I can access my sata drive
<LjL> polpak: well if he has the files as MP3 to begin with, the quality won't suffer. it might still be inferior to an Ogg, but it'll definitely be much better than Ogg->mp3
<alex__> it's not being detected
<Zoo> Just can't wait til Next month :-)
<LjL> jodanlime: it's got a client-server architecture that i'm not sure i'm understarting
<LjL> jodanlime: suppose i could read the README
<chris_> sca1,
<chris_> Installed ndis drivers:
<chris_> rt73    driver present, hardware present
<Zoo> i installed ubuntu to my workstation using a usb 2.0 dvd :+ r + rw :P
<jodanlime> Ljl, so you have to be online to play it or can you play against AI?
<Zoo> i KNOW I'll be a good asset to helping others :-)
<LjL> jodanlime: it looks like you should be able to play against AI, i just can't get it to
<blocky> Unpacking opera (from opera_8.51-20051114.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb) ...
<blocky> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
<blocky>  opera depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) | xlibs; however:
<blocky>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<blocky> can anyone help me out
<polpak> pls don't paste in here
<polpak> use pastebin
<blocky> apologies
<chris_> sca1,  u there?
<blocky> anyone got opera running on dapper tho
<alex__> can anyone help me so that I can access my sata drive, please?
<jodanlime> LjL, hmmmmm, I could always download the file late tonight and try to compile it myself, but it prolly wont work for me if its not working for you
<blocky> xlib6g has no installable candidate
<ompaul> blocky, dapper move to #ubuntu+1 it is not for here
<ompaul> blocky, thanks
<cycus_zwisus> may I?
<jodanlime> LjL, thanks for all the help, but I have to go now, I hope to be on later and email me if you keep working on it, thanks for you time
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<LjL> jodanlime: ok
<jodanlime> LjL, thanks alot
<alex__> ok, ubuntu doesn't see my sata drive, any advice? (i need drivers?)
<chris_> sca1,  u there?
<ompaul> alex__, what version of Ubuntu?
<alex__> 5.1 version
<Zoo> hi everyone
<redguy> alex__: there is no such version
<HymnToLife> strange
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu is the only distro to see my SATA
<Zoo> I can't wait til the the next release, my AMD Athlon XP 2600, was having problems with.. checking something to do with battery status, and its not even a laptop lol
<HymnToLife> evensarge won't (Woody does though)
<Zoo> HymnToLife,
<ompaul> redguy I think you meant to say is that 5.10
<blekos> does anybody know how to install the ipaq module??
<HymnToLife> yeah ?
<Zoo> yeah its great for hardware detection, there are a copule other systems that can as well :-)
<Zoo> like for instance, I use a few other,s and unix as well and Windows,
<Zoo> because I have too, as an IT engineer, etc
<ompaul> alex__, what makes you think that it does not see the drives?
<chris_> sca1,  u there?
<alex__> yeah, 5.10
<Zoo> I found this really cool book on ubuntu
<richard_> how can i validate data in c languaje?
<eletido> Zoo, whats the name of the book?
<polpak> richard_, I'm not sure what you mean
<[Leo] > richard_: what kind of data?
<Zoo> hi eletido
<alex__> ompaul, how would I know for sure?
<Zoo> 1 sec
<redguy> ompaul: i might have said that. the meaning would be albost the same
<jdmpike> hello anyone, does anyone know how to restart the Enlightened Sound Dameon?
<alex__> ompaul, I can't mount anything like /dev/sda
<Zoo> it was a guide, done that doesn't have anything to do with canocical
<ompaul> redguy  :-)
<redguy> jdmpike: sudo invoke-rc.d esd restart
<eletido> Zoo, ah, ok.
<Zoo> I can't wait to get some apparel though, from ubuntu shop cafe :)
<TU> how do i install blackdown java?
<redguy> jdmpike: or sudo /etc/init.d/esd restart
<TU> it can't find it
<ompaul> alex__, what hard drives are in the machine?
<Zoo> I also, would like to send a card, with some drinkin money , or coffee money to the programmers :-)
<TU> i have all the extra repositories added
<chris_> anybody help with my ndiswrapper problem?
<tonyyarusso> I would so buy a shirt with "Ask me about Ubuntu Linux" on it.
<tonyyarusso> Or a button would do.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ->>> cafe press with a new design :-)
<alex__> 2 drives: sata and regular ide drive
<Zoo> hey eletido
<richard_> polpak, [Leo]  : For example i want to confirm that user enter strings and no numbers in c languaje?
<thebrose> does anyone in here have knowledge of setting up AD authentication on an ubuntu box?
<ompaul> alex__, disconnect the ide and see how you go
<weedar> chris_, just ask your question
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Well, I just have the words, I'll have to enlist my Arts major friends for design!
<chris_> well i did
<[Leo] > richard_:  first of all: language, not languaje :D
<jdmpike> redguy, that doesn't work for me
<polpak> richard_, from stdin ?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, that would kewl
<Zoo> it does a really good explination, of other things, for making ubuntu alot more fun to work with, mounting other file systems.. gets to the point
<alex__> but my OS is on the other drive
<Zoo> taking away the artwork splash, etc. thing I want to do is..
<EnsignRedshirt> richard_: Try joining #C
<Zoo> stop all the services that I don't need.. make like a FreeBSD ubuntu :D
<eletido> Zoo, where can i find the book?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, get sanctioned by canonical when done, then it gets passed around
<redguy> !doesn't work
<ubotu> rumour has it, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<Zoo> :P
<Zoo> 1 sec
<Zoo> can I send to you on gaim.. ?
<Zoo> or kopete?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: What does that mean?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, get it made popular
<richard_> polpak : yes from stdin
<redguy> jdmpike: see what ubotu thinks about saying "doesn't work"
<eletido> Zoo, gaim works.
<chris_> rt73 driver present, hardware present + modprobe config already contains alias directive + FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. , Ideas?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Ah.
<Zoo> k
<Zoo> 1 sec
<Zoo> this what else I am going be doing
<redguy> jdmpike: waht do you want to do actually?
<Zoo> are any of you familar with VMware workstation, for linux or windows
<eletido> Zoo, no.
<alex__> ompaul, I have my OS on the ide drive. I just want to use the sata drive for storage
<Zoo> nah?
<Zoo> what about TechSmith CAmtasia Studio?
<chris_> rt73 driver present, hardware present + modprobe config already contains alias directive + FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. , Ideas?
<[Leo] > richard_: try use regexp
<Makaraki> hi guys I have some problems, first I can not hear sound from mozilla watching youtube.com video, but I can hear music in rhytmbox, and before I used to hear audio in the video you tube
<eletido> nope.
<jdmpike> redguy, I am just wanting to restart esd so that skype will load the audio
<ompaul> alex__ okay so do you have it actually installed on the ide drive?
<jdmpike> redguy, skype is such a piece of junk on linux
<alex__> ompaul, yes,  the OS is on that drive
<redguy> jdmpike: esd is also not perfect :-)
<Zoo> I am going record in realtime, how to use linux and unix systems..
<ompaul> alex__ then run this >>sudo fdisk -l<<  and see if it sees the drives, what kind of format is on those satas? are they both windows or something
<Ctux> so novato da pra me ajudar?
<chris_> rt73 driver present, hardware present + modprobe config already contains alias directive + FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. , Ideas?
<blekos> any ideas how to install a module?
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<redguy> jdmpike: maybe you have to stop esd? sudo invoke-rc.d esd stop
<Zoo> video, audio and all, all done @ professional quality, like I do for Windows.. systems.. mainly Windows XP , etc, and the new Windows Vista, etc..
<eth0> hi, im using bchunk and it always makes 2 .ISOs from the bin/cue files and the second iso is never mountable when i try to mount it to my file system - can anybody help?
<Makaraki> hi guys I have some problems, first I can not hear sound from mozilla watching youtube.com video, but I can hear music in rhytmbox, and before I used to hear audio in the video you tube
<redguy> blekos: depends on the kind of module you want to install. if it's a memory module pfor example all you have to do is to place it in the memory slot
<jdmpike> redguy, what do you recommend using - btw, /etc/init.d/esd is not found
<blekos> i want to install module usbserial...
<chris_> rt73 driver present, hardware present + modprobe config already contains alias directive + FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. , Ideas?
<alex__> ompaul: i was mistaken, the drive is seen
<Makaraki> sorry but where do I have to go to find some help in spanish?
<redguy> jdmpike: you sure that you have ESD installed?
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Makaraki> uou
<bimberi> chris_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Zoo> catch file eletido
<bimberi> jdmpike: killall esd ??
<richard_> [Leo] : in which library can i find this command?
<alex__> ompaul, if I want to mount the sata drive (/dev/sda) and I believe it's ntfs, can I just say "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda/ /media/sata
<[Leo] > richard_: it's not a command
<[Leo] > search regular expression
<redguy> huh? esd is not started with an initscript?
<KuDeTa> would someone mind explaining what kernel headers are for me..or mind pointing me in the right direction
<redguy> is it started by gnome's xsession?
<Zoo> I might, make Mandriva 2006 PowerPack, into my firewall/router and connect also with my ubuntu system :P
<alex__> ompaul, is that the right filesystem type for mount, for ntfs?
<Zoo> with my laptop :-) even though I already got a router :P
<[Leo] > richard_:  and look for regular expression in C
<jdmpike> redguy, I see it running in system monitor
<redguy> jdmpike: my bad, you should do what bimberi said to stop esd
<Zoo> hey.. anyone in here.. good at ubuntu....
<redguy> jdmpike: to start it again you could run esd & in the terminal.
<eth0> hi, im using bchunk and it always makes 2 .ISOs from the bin/cue files and the second iso is never mountable when i try to mount it to my file system, also the first iso mounts ok, but it dosen't work properly - can anyone help?
<ecen> hi! i installed ubuntu but it never asked me where to install the boot loader and what boot loader to use, it just installed grub on my disk. is there a way to change the boot loader to lilo for instance? is there a way to create a floppy boot loader?
<bimberi> redguy: not sure what starts it, runs as the user though so it's probably in X/Gnome init somewhere
<Zoo> yeah ecen
<ompaul> alex__, to make it available the whole time there is a resource I will point you to, don't try writing to it, that is not supported
<Zoo> expert mode :-)
<ompaul> !tell alex__ about ntfs
<Zoo> :P
<ompaul> alex__, see the doc from the bot
<eth0> i think i need bchunk to generate one iso not two?
<ecen> Zoo: how expert mode? i didnt notice that in the setup, is there a way to choose expert mode?
<redguy> bimberi: ISTR that it is started when the user logs on... Why isn't it started at bootup is a mystery to me
<jdmpike> skype is so terrible for Linux, it is sad - ebay gave them 2.4 billion dollars - they can afford to hire four linux hackers to make it the best voip program ever for the platform
<chris_> any1 help with this Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<chris_> Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<Tutankamon> #error Kernel only header included in userspace
<Zoo> yeah
<Tutankamon> what can i do ?
<Zoo> you would have to type tis on boot
<HymnToLife> !tell chris_ about pstebin
<Zoo> you could like.. what I did sometime.. is typed.. this at cd boot etc..
<HymnToLife> !tell chris_ about pastebin
<Zoo> ->   expert vga-771
<Zoo> -> expert vga=771 *
<Zoo> you can choose the debconf priority etc.. and other things.. but just make sure you know what you doing..
<bimberi> redguy: kinda makes sense though, each login in a multiuser system would want their own sound daemon
<cwillu_> <rant>I need to break something</rant>
<ecen> Zoo: are there deafult values in expert mode so I change only the things that I know?
<cwillu_> <rant>something must be broken</rant>
<ecen> i meant "default"
<Zoo> I think you can change the boot loader, with a sudo command etc
<chris_> if someone could help id have no need to post 2 lines.
<nickrud> cwillu_, rm /etc, that'll do it
* cwillu_ thinks
<redguy> bimberi: and what if the soundcard can't do hardware mixing and you can't run more than one instance of esd?
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> from memory, bootoptions is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<eth0> hi, im using bchunk and it always makes 2 .ISOs from the bin/cue files and the second iso is never mountable when i try to mount it to my file system, also the first iso mounts ok, but it dosen't work properly - can anyone help?
<cwillu_> I _do_ have a recent backup
<Zoo> you can do everything, with just commands, etc.. but I dont every dang thing about linux systems or unix. even though I been using it year and 1/2 :-)
<cwillu_> I'm tempted :p
<ecen> Zoo: I'm new to linux so I dont know much of commands
<alex__> bimberi: does your screenname have anything to do with the movie "The Importance of Being Erneast"
<oatis> Hi, whats a good audio program for gnome?
<bimberi> redguy: no good in that situation, but i'm thinking of an LTSP setup
<nickrud> cwillu_, riight
<cwillu_> I imaged right before I went to dapper :p
<Jowi> !tell oatis about ubuntustudio
<ecen> Zoo: but I want ubuntu to use lilo (not grub) and floppy (not disk)
<shiv> I trying to use the citrix client rdesktop. It won't start at all. Waht am I doing wrong?
<bimberi> alex__: no, didn't realist it got mentioned in that
<bimberi> *realise :)
<alex__> bimberi, well I think it's actually something along the lines of bumberi in the movie.........
<redguy> bimberi: hrm, I see now
<Zoo> oh..
<ecen> i will google the expert mode to see how it works, thank you
<Zoo> well.. I don't care for floppy disk :-)
<green_earz> jdmpike: a handy sip voip app is >  Kphone   but for good voip i would say a hardware sip phone is the best grandstrean are very good anp price they are the cheapest
<chris_> sca1,  u there?
<bimberi> alex__: ah, no, my derivation is geographical - hightest peak in the Australian Capital Territory :)
<Zoo> me and next ubuntu release goin be friends. it run nice on my workstation.. like how ubuntu runs nice on my laptop ;)
<DoTheRodeo> is BSD, unix?
<bimberi> *highest
<Zoo> unix clone :-)
<DoTheRodeo> ic
<alex__> bimberi: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Zoo> pretty much yeah though, they released System V etc. to California, Berkeley
<eth0> hi, im using bchunk and it always makes 2 .ISOs from the bin/cue files and the second iso is never mountable when i try to mount it to my file system, also the first iso mounts ok, but it dosen't work properly - can anyone help?
<Zoo> I like.. DesktopBSD :-)
<alex__> so if ubuntu sees a drive of mine, how can I tell what fs the drive is formatted as?
<iGotNoTime> System/ Admin / Disks
<Zoo> ?
<kerneld> alex__: Want the hard way? not that hard
<ompaul> alex__ when you type >>sudo fdisk -l << it tells you look at what you did already
<Zoo> dam kubuntu alpha flight going fast with this.. usb 2.0 DVD + r _ RW I am installing it with lolol :P
<bimberi> alex__: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda  (or whatever device)
<iGotNoTime> or from terminal window : cat /proc/partitions
<iGotNoTime> I think?
<alex__> ah I see
<Zoo> ubuntu breezy badger 5.10, just wasn't doing enough performance for me, like it can do on my laptop, guess becase my laptop. 512 mb of ram,ddr 2, however , My workstation, has more graphic performance, 128 nvidia GeForce FX , but need to get. 1 GB ram for it, or 2 max... :-)
<chris_> any1 help with this Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<netgear-hax3r> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-45789464.dyn.optonline.net]  by Ubugtu
* netgear-hax3r was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<iGotNoTime> what is the URL of the big repository for apps that will work with Ubuntu? I am looking for a particular SIP phone
<kerneld> alex__: dd count=1 bs=512 of=fshead.bin if=/dev/hda3 (or whatever); file fshead.bin
<Zoo> lol
<Zoo> kicked for what?
<Zoo> :P
<marlun_> Is there a UML app for gnome? =)
<curley_sue> hi, anyone knows how to configure colours in urxvt?
<alex__> ok, I need to partition the sata drive-- use fsck?
<colm> marlun_, monouml, but it's a bit "young"
<kerneld> marlun_: dia + spme scripts, sort of
<eth0> hi, im using bchunk and it always makes 2 .ISOs from the bin/cue files and the second iso is never mountable when i try to mount it to my file system, also the first iso mounts ok, but it dosen't work properly - can anyone help?
<iGotNoTime> Alex: big magnet :)
<kerneld> s/spme/some/
<Jowi> Zoo: the thing he typed will disconnect certain routers. a bug in their firmware.
<crimsun> curley_sue: you'd need to configure the URxvt resources vi ~/.Xresources, then use xrdb -merge
<colm> marlun_, I use Umbrello - does maybe 60% of what I need
<Zoo> ah
<Zoo> :-)
<wastrel> what's uml?
<Zoo> thought he was the bug.. :)
<iGotNoTime> is it a different command for SATA?
<colm> marlun_, also some good eclipse ones (names escape me at the moment, free ones in addition to RSM)
<marlun_> colm, Didn't like the kde aspect of it =/
<shiv> I trying to use the citrix client rdesktop. It won't start at all. Waht am I doing wrong?
<mmdf_xp> ubuntu floppy network install?
<Zoo> lol.. like debian netinst LOL
<kidem> Citrix has client d=for Ubuntu?
<alex__> I was thinking something like "sudo fsck.reiserfs /dev/sda", yeah?
<Zoo> ubuntu has a netinst?
<jetscreamer> no you use fdisk to partition.. fsck is check file systems...
<kidem> fs/d=for/for
<eth0> hi, im using bchunk and it always makes 2 .ISOs from the bin/cue files and the second iso is never mountable when i try to mount it to my file system, also the first iso mounts ok, but it dosen't work properly - can anyone help?
<kidem> lol
<iGotNoTime> Alex: I am new I don't know
<Zoo> ;)
<colm> marlun_, there is also one written in python, but the name escapes me... apt-cache search uml  - (ignore the user mode linux entries ;-)
<mmdf_xp> ubuntu floppy network install??
<Zoo> oh ll
<Zoo> Ubugtu,  lol
<jetscreamer> and if you're fsck'ing you fsck a partition not an hd
<ompaul> alex__, fire up >>sudo fdisk /dev/sda<< and work from there
<Zoo> didn't look at the nick.. had bug in it :P
<SAM_theman> ubotu :FIREFOX
<jetscreamer> so fsck /dev/sda1 if that's what you want
<ompaul> alex__, just think then follow the menu the onscreen is useful
<jetscreamer> you don't have to specify reiser or anything it should figure it out
<Zoo> hey.. any Engineers here.. ?
<Zoo> or am I only 1 :(
<HymnToLife> Zoo> in the process of becoming one :p
<SAM_theman> ubotu :firefox 1.5.0.1
<ubotu> SAM_theman: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zoo> hee :)
<bimberi> Zoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Zoo> been in the process.. am :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chris_> any1 help with this Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<SAM_theman> how do I install firefox 1.5.0.1 on ubuntu 5.10?
<marlun_> colm, Gaphor seems nice...
<Zoo> installing alpha flight. test 4.. using usb 2.0 dvd. working great :-)
<bimberi> ubotu tell SAM_theman about ff1.5
<SAM_theman> theres a site but can't seem to remember it
<rukuartic> !tell SAM_theman about firefox 1.5
<rukuartic> Rats its on the wiki...
<rukuartic> I'll get ya a page
<definity> d
<definity> d
<definity> d
<definity> d
<definity> d
<definity> d
<mmdf_xp> ubuntu floppy network install??
<rukuartic> -.-
<definity> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<definity> d
<rubenex> xe panya!!
<Zoo> people do'nt want installs taking forever.. :-) desktop bsd.. instal like.. 10 minutes. 1 I tested.. installed in 5 loL :)
<definity> d
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=definity@*.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
* definity was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rubenex> que pasa per ahi, tu?
<chris_> any1 help with this Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<chris_> :?
<mmdf_xp> onde acho ubuntu floppy network install??
<chris_> for god sake
<chris_> :|
<SAM_theman> thanks very much!!!
<Zardiac> Urskta nnob frgan men vad r Ubuntu dapper?
<Zoo> I going see.. if I can creat... ubuntuBSD :-)
<NWareX> Has anyone been running Ubuntu 6.0.x?
<Zardiac> Sorry wrong lang
<NWareX> Is it ready for production soon?
<Zardiac> What is Ubuntu dapper?
<Jowi> !tell Zardiac about dapper
<NWareX> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<NWareX> :-)
<redguy> Zoo: or maube uBSDuntu
<mmdf_xp> onde acho ubuntu floppy network install??
<curley_sue> crimsun, I don't have a .Xresources, was that supposed to be ceated during the installation? what's supposed to b in it?
<Zoo> yeah
<Zoo> :P
<ompaul> NWareX, Zardiac  move to the irc channel #ubuntu+1 for conversation about that thanks
<Zoo> who knows... I do know.. I can do what I want :-)
<crimsun> curley_sue: you create it; the format is described in urxvt's man page
<Zoo> hi redguy  :-)
<Zardiac> Yeah sorry
<crimsun> curley_sue: you can try a Google search for "urxvt xresources", too
<shiv> when I open this link my browser window just closes. :( http://slickdeals.net/?pno=7170&lno=1&afsrc=1
<redguy> hi Zoo
<curley_sue> crimsun, I doing it but can't really understand which to sl
<curley_sue> crimsun, I doing it but can't really understand which to dl
<narg> Good indication that openssh is paranoid: The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<narg> mwhahah
<rukuartic> Can anyone reccomend a fairly easy to configure software firewall?
<chris_> any1 help with this Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). Mar  7 22:08:48 localhost kernel: [4344030.432000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<rukuartic> chris_, it might help if you explain to us what caused that to happen, what you did just before it, etc
<narg> rukuartic: try firestarter. I havn't used it myself, but its good I hear.
<curley_sue> crimsun, is there a way to change the blue?
<chris_> im trying to install ndiswrapper
<rukuartic> narg, Thanks, I'll look around :)
<rukuartic> chris_, did you follow the instructions exactly as shown?
<narg> its good*
<narg> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chris_> Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*n=student@85.30.65.* *!*@dslb-084-057-100-022.pools.arcor-ip.net *!*@eu85-86-12-171.clientes.euskaltel.es]  by ompaul
<Zoo> lol
<chris_> sec rukuartic  pastebin
<Zoo> eins as hexidecimal :P
<chris_> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<rukuartic> chris_, Didja look up your device in the DB to make sure you were using the right driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul pokes cafuego with a warm cuppae
<Zoo> later everyone
<rukuartic> narg, Its better than anything I've got right now (Nothing >>; I'm on DMZ)
<Zoo> hey ompaul
<lucidmonkey_> hello, can someone tell me how to change my boot loaders default OS?
* cafuego grudgingly accepts the cup
<ompaul> ohh shucks
<chris_> rukuartic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9833
<ompaul> Zoo, yes
<wastrel> lucidmonkey_:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zoo> you good with enhancing performace, services etc..?
<Zoo> I want to basically.. make ubuntu like a super system.. etc
<narg> rukuartic: Yea. I have a hardware one that works well, so I havn't touched software ones before.
<Zoo> imagine... BSD and ubuntu :-)
<ompaul> Zoo, no - one of those things I need to work on
<Zoo> ah
<litb> will ubuntu be on CeBIT?
<Misterslurpey> can some one help me?
<Zoo> so.. you good with applications, hardware, drivers.. ?
<narg> Misterslurpey: with what?
<danboid> My scanner doesn't get recognised until I sudo modprobe sg and then run gimp as su. How do I get sg to be loaded at boot (adding it to /etc/modules hasn't worked) and get the scanner working for the non-root users?
<eth0> could anyone tell me why bchunk always has to make two .iso files and only the first is mountable?
<rukuartic> narg, Yea... any clue how to open ports on a linksys router?
<ompaul> Zoo, I don't know what I do know that is my major failing
<rukuartic> narg, They want to send it to the process... but I'm not quite sure what to send it to... X_x
<Misterslurpey> how do i install cedega, it says i need the profile, but which one?
<Zoo> yes Rubin
<Zoo> rukuartic,
<Zoo> lol
<i|am_noob> hello
<narg> rukuartic: For mine, which isn't linksys, you just open http to 168.0.0.1 and there is a config. Try that or something similar?
<IdleOne> !CEDEGA
<Zoo> hey.. we all start from somewhere don't we OmniColos
<rukuartic> chris_, Hold up a second
<i|am_noob> need help with instal
<Zoo> ompaul, *
<Misterslurpey> and everytime i login to root it says auth failed :(
<Rubin> narg, rukuartic its usually 192.168.1.1 or 0.1 by default
<lucidmonkey_> wastrel, ok, now what do i change... i don't want to screw this up
<wastrel> !tell Misterslurpey about root
<Zoo> hey Misterslurpey ..
<Zoo> I have some binary, in cedega :-)
<IdleOne> !tell Misterslurpey  about root
<narg> Rubin: yea, I typo'd the ip, thanks for the correction.
<IdleOne> !tell Misterslurpey  about cedega
<chris_> rukuartic, okay
<rukuartic> narg, Rubin  Yea... thats it
<i|am_noob> hey any one can help me with instal
<rukuartic> chris_, Are you SURE you loaded the right files?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<danboid> Whats the 'proper' way to get modules loaded at boot under ubuntu?
<Zoo> yep.. engine and tar
<iGotNoTime> does anyone know the URL of the big repository for Ubuntu Apps?
<rukuartic> iGotNoTime, I think its already there
<iGotNoTime> negative
<chris_> yes.
<ompaul> i|am_noob, you need a lot more detail than that - what are you doing, and so on
<rukuartic> danboid, edit /etc/modules I think
<Jowi> danboid: you put them in /etc/modules
<Zoo> iGotNoTime,
<chris_> rukuartic, im sure.
<Zoo> use. universe repositories etc..
<chris_> there are off my CD i have from belkin
<rukuartic> iGotNoTime, Didja check synaptic's thing?
<iGotNoTime> I looked they are all official Ubuntu URL's
<Zoo> and multiuniverse etc
<rukuartic> chris_, Yeah I know... but some of them are the wrong types
<iGotNoTime> I will check again
<IdleOne> !tell iGotNoTime  about repos
<rukuartic> chris_, type in lspci and find the thing that matches with your card
<eth0> or can anyone help me mount .bin/.cue files to my filesystem?
<wastrel> lucidmonkey_:  default 0  @ the top means the first block on the list.  change the number to the one you want to be default
<Misterslurpey> well everytime in terminal it say enter root pw and it doesnt let my type anything
<Zoo> go to settings. show all disabled
<i|am_noob> okay instales Ubugtu started get comand line loged in tryed starting x ( start x ) nothing so how do i start graphic interface
<ompaul> Zoo, please put all your thoughts on one line - using enter in the place of a comma, is really, well, just not on
<narg> eth0: I don't think its possible. Convert to iso possibly?
<rukuartic> chris_, and then look here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/list
<Zoo> also, I know of some others you can add iGotNoTime
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  when you type your password you wont see anything but it is there ..type it in and hit enter
<iGotNoTime> by synaptic you mean Add Applications?
<rukuartic> Zoo, I'd be interested to hear about those
<Zoo> lol.. I'm going to my girlfriends house :P
<Misterslurpey> it says failed to su authentation
<i|am_noob> loged in okay
<Zoo> ;)
<rukuartic> iGotNoTime, That should be it... by the way, it helps to type in the first few letters of someone's name and hit tab
<lucidmonkey_> wastrel, so it goes, 0,1,2... etc..
<i|am_noob> can't tart graphic interface
<IdleOne> !tell Misterslurpey  about sudo
<chris_> rukuartic, i cant see it there
<brenner> iGotNoTime: no.  it's in sys > admin
<narg> Zoo: Do sudo -s to get a room shell.
<wastrel> lucidmonkey_:  yes
<eth0> narq: when i convert with bchunk it gives me 2 .iso files and only one of them is mountable
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey>  check the links ubotu  just sent you
<rukuartic> chris_, Whats LSPCI output? Dump it to pastebin real quick
<brenner> iGotNoTime: add apps is just a tool to install common programs
<Zoo> nah.. I'm doing.. /exit :-)
<narg> eth0: And I assume the second one has the stuff you want? :p
<danboid> I added sg to the end of /etc/modules, reset, but my scanner still doesn't get found by normal users. I have to sudo modprobe sg then scanimage finds it
<iGotNoTime> brenner, that helped alot!
<rukuartic> brenner, Yeah... but I think they're just disabled... if you go into settings you can enable 'em
<iGotNoTime> brenner, thank you :)
<rukuartic> iGotNoTime, Good luck mate :)
<Zoo> I think I am doing fine with putting my thoughts out there... cough
<chris_> pastebin being slow
<eth0> narg: yeah i think so
<Zoo> if I'm not mistakin, I had like a paragraph up a few lines .etc
<brenner> rukuartic: so they're already installed?
<Kurt2> why do Democrats hate Jews?
<rukuartic> chris_, You could go to http://pastebin.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<eth0> narg: the first doesn't do anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=kmw@*.cinergycom.net]  by ompaul
* Kurt2 was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<rukuartic> brenner, I think they're there, but disabled
<chris_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9834 Rubin
<IdleOne> ompaul>  lol he was here yesterday also
<wastrel> i dunno, why do democrats hate jews?
<narg> eth0: It probably converted the bin into an iso, and the cue into one. I've never used it before, so I don't know for sure. Is there another way other than using a bin/cue?
<wastrel> aww i wanted to hear the punchline
<rukuartic> chris_, its the Intel Corp one right?
<Zoo> isn't his right to be here.. for open source?
<eth0> narg: nah, bin/cue is all i have :(
<brenner> rukuartic: i'm pretty sure that's a negative.  b/c dia is in universe
<Zoo> IdleOne,
<ompaul> wastrel, ehh you want to leave too?
<narg> eth0: What is it? Can you burn it an rip to an iso?
<Misterslurpey> do i type gksudo in terminal, im confused
<chris_> no?
<chris_> rukuartic, its belkin
<IdleOne> Zoo>  his right to be here is only if he follows the rules..btw irc is not a right it is a priviledge
<danboid> how do I get a usb scanner working for a non-root user under breezy?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Plzzz can anyone help me with postfix?? i cant get mail to work!!!
<Zoo> yes.. so is .. Filetopia and many others.. :-)
<chris_> sec
<chris_> ill change ports
<Zoo> anyone can run a server/client idaho45
<Zoo> IdleOne,
<shiv> I still get crashes of firefox when trying to get to flash websites. ANy fixes?
<rukuartic> chris_, Yeah... but it looks at the chipset, not the maker
<Misterslurpey> i read the sudo thing you sent me but i cant find it, do i add it or what?
<rukuartic> chris_, Waiiit leave it be
<IdleOne> !tell Zoo  about coc
<IdleOne> Zoo>  check out that link
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*kwm@*]  by ompaul
<Zoo> lol you do'nt need to tell me about no code of conduct, I buy stuff from ubuntu
<eth0> narg: i have no cds
<Misterslurpey> i read the sudo thing you sent me but i cant find it, do i add it or what?
<Zoo> so blah :-)
<rukuartic> brenner, I think its just settings>repositories and you just check the unchecked ones
<wastrel> aww
<rukuartic> shiv, I remember seeing something about that on the wiki...
<IdleOne> Zoo>  thought maybe you didnt know about it :P
<chris_> rukuartic, i am using a usb ethernet atm yet i have intel ethernet too
<chris_> but i need to use wireless
<ompaul> !CoC
<ubotu> hmm... coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Zoo> what you think I slow?
<eletido> how can i install mplayer?
<brenner> rukuartic: ah. i thought you were going on about 'add apps' :)
<Zoo> I not slow :-)
<narg> eth0: Hrm. I have no idea if converting it doesn't work. Have you fiddled with the options for the convertor?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eletido about mplayer
<ompaul> !offtopic
<IdleOne> !mplayer
<ubotu> offtopic is, like, Non-support discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ompaul> Zoo, check out the offtopic link there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<shiv> I tried the wiki thing its this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89827&highlight=flash Still no luck :(
<brenner> Misterslurpey: what are you trying to do?
<rukuartic> chris_, whats the maker of it? OOOH Its USB? then lsusb not lspci
<Zoo> eletido, .. I will see ya.. going to use.. VMware, and TechSmith Camtasia studio. to show people how to compile source packages, etc.. install applications, programs.. install linux and unix :)
<IdleOne> shiv>  wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats
<chris_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<Zoo> I don't need to be in an irc channel lol
<Zoo> ;P
<danboid> so has nobody here got a usb scanner working with ubuntu?
<eletido> hmm, mplayer package is unavailable. do i not have the repository included?
<eth0> narg: wait, i think i figured it out
<Zoo> eletido, .. I will tell you what to add
<Misterslurpey> can i show you the link?
<narg> eth0: Cool. What solved it?
<gnomefreak> eletido: you have to enable it it tells you how on that site
<rukuartic> chris_, I don't see it on the list... hold up
<farous> !tell eletido about repos
<Misterslurpey> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eletido about universe
<Misterslurpey> thats what im trying to do
<rukuartic> chris_, I don't know. I think that might not be supported hardware
<Zoo> here you go bud
<Zoo> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Zoo> deb http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<IdleOne> Misterslurpey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<rukuartic> chris_, whats the official name/product number?
<Zoo> add them, but install the codecs first.. :-)
<mahangu> i just apt-getted phpmyadmin, but i cant login.. anyone know the default pw?
<Misterslurpey> omg, im trying to get the profile!!!
<chris_> sec
<eletido> ok, thanks guys.
<Zoo> eletido,
<gnomefreak> Zoo: why not try and keep the country code
<gnomefreak> same
<rukuartic> mahangu, Try uninstalling it and downloading it from the website
<DoTheRodeo_> mahangu, try sudo apt-getted phpmyadmin
<chris_> model f5d7050 Belkin wireless G usb network adapter rukuartic
<Zoo> gnomefreak, ..
<mahangu> DoTheRodeo_, i did apt-get phpmyadmin
<Misterslurpey> i give up this is to hard to do.
<Zoo> open source is world wide supported, not limited to just 1 country code
<IdleOne> !tell chris_  about wireless
<mahangu> rukuartic, really? apt-get wont work
<chris_> UGHT
<chris_> *UGH
<chris_> I DONE THAT:|
<chris_> i got errors!
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Zoo> here you go eletido
<mahangu> DoTheRodeo_, oh i get it, you were trying to be funny
<Zoo> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/essential-house-keeping-in-ubuntu.html
<talos452> anyone know about installing Win4Lin on Ubuntu?
<rukuartic> mahangu, No it works... just it you install it (its just copying files) I think its easier to set up
<Zoo> I got that book too. .if you want it.. I'm a reverse engineer eletido .. etc. and Network Engineer.. in IT of Robert Morris bud
<eth0> narg: i've got it mounted ok, now i just need to open the .dat file
<Zoo> man I tell ya, I just love the new release of ubuntu, etc
<rukuartic> chris_, Go here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List and search for f5d7050, someone had the same problem as you
<Zoo> so much faster, and compatible..
<ipfw> Zoo : Breazy, 5.10 ?
<chris_> k
<Zoo> nah.. testing alpha flight
<ipfw> Zoo : dapper ?
<ompaul> rukuartic, check the message for mahangu
<talos452> anyone know about Win4Lin?
<Zoo> yea
<Zoo> works so much better for my desktop. etc..
<wastrel> i have breezy
<rukuartic> ompaul, ?
<talos452> Can anyone help me with it?
<ompaul> apt-???
<ompaul> rukuartic, ^^
<gnomefreak> Zoo: i know all about open source but first off have one repo in one country another repo in another country one will take longer than other. amount of area it has to travel
<ipfw> Zoo : I'm on Breazy on this laptop Dell D600, and it works like a dream... A bit slower than what I'd like
<rukuartic> ompaul, Yeah I know... but its installing it with a funny password
<Zoo> ipfw,
<ompaul> getting??
<gnomefreak> safest bet is too leave them off :(
<rukuartic> ompaul, I'm more of a redhat person :P Install it by hand etc
<gnomefreak> ompaul: apt-getting is a new command
<chris_> how do i find what version of ndiswrapper i have?
<gnomefreak> chris_: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper
<Simian> evening all
<Zoo> I have Breezy on my laptop as well.. works like a dream too.. almost... I am programming in artificial intelligence. in programming. creating designing Interact Interface, etc... for users. world wide.. and I also mess with SCO Unix Ware
<rukuartic> gnomefreak, He's having a problem with bad drivers
<chris_> W: Unable to locate package ndiswrapper
<JustinLynn> Simian> evening.
<ipfw> Zoo : I'm use to running Gentoo with a lot of opts and custom support though, so the 10% increase there is something I have to get use to living without :P
<Zoo> I have another friend. he runs SGI systems
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: more like he doesnt have them
<Zoo> tru
<chris_> i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Zoo> I heard of gentoo, just never ran it. however run many others, etc
<chris_> i have real belkin Drivers cd:(
<rukuartic> chris_, Try going here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page and looking for drivers there
<rukuartic> gnomefreak, Naw, ndiswrapper reports hardware/drivers are present
<ipfw> Zoo : I like being able to pick what support goes into programs, and do processor opts, etc .. But I don't like spending all my time waiting on programs to build, its a double edged sword :P
<wastrel> there's way more ppl here on the weekends
<gnomefreak> chris_: cd is almost useless here
<Misterslurpey> su: Authentication failure
<Misterslurpey> Sorry.
<Misterslurpey>  how do i fix this?
<rukuartic> chris_, Those are XP drivers... some don't work in linux
<gnomefreak> Misterslurpey: use sudo not su
<Seveas> !tell Misterslurpey about root
<gnomefreak> sudo <command>
<ipfw> Zoo : I use to be big on what distro did what, but these days I just figure I can mod them all to do what I want no matter what it starts with
<chris_> rukuartic, im not sure what to download none _look_ like F5D7050
<eth0> narg: any idea how to get a .dat vcd file open? at least i think it's vcd
<ipfw> Zoo : I took the ubuntu route because a friend said it installs quick/easy -- And I have to admit, it basically put itself on the box ;)
<rukuartic> :P I think debian people are lazy... newer versions are out than in repos, but they're like "Bah we'll just apt-get it"
<Aghaster> hi
<Zoo> yes
<Zoo> so does.. Xandros and.. DesktopBSD
<IdleOne> Zoo>  ipfw  can you guys take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<narg> rukuartic: non-apted software gets messy if mixed.
<Zoo> want to know what i found the fastest distribution and file system that installed
* gnomefreak did enough work today :) just hanging at this point
<narg> eth0: hrm. You looked at the mount options and searched the repos?
<rukuartic> chris_, Eh... probably the rt2500 I think...
<Zoo> was.. DesktopBSD 1.0 rc1, then rc3   rc1 was in 10 minutes. the rc3 took 6
<chris_> k?
<chris_> ill try
<rukuartic> narg, Yeah... but I like my freshly compiled stuff :D
<Zoo> its  FreeBSD in KDE environment
<ipfw> Zoo : seems we are bothering IdleOne ... we can just msg if you want
<Zoo> tru
<eth0> narg: it's all mounted ok, and yeah i've search the repos
<Zoo> I like ya ipfw
<Aghaster> I have a serious problem with ubuntu, here's the paste :
<Aghaster> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/9NHoo669.html
<Zoo> were people with vision
<Zoo> I don't just limit myself to 1 system
<Aghaster> has anyone fixed the "Error activating XKB configuration" problem^
<Aghaster> ?
<Misterslurpey> im still getting it?
<narg> eth0: So, if its mounted, do you just need a program to open it? Try a media player (mplayer perhaps?)
<Aghaster> i had this problem with debian too.
<Aghaster> and latest version of gnome
#ubuntu 2007-03-05
<cables> Hey, does anyone know if Ubuntu's been updated for daylight savings time?
<riqz> guys whts the name of a good light mp3 player.. with gui pls
<DPic> can somebody who knows how to install java runtime environment please send me a private message
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Can't afford better stuff?
<arooni> when i plug in my headphones to my laptop, i *still* get audio output out of the builtin speakers.... is there a way around this?
<eugman> riqz, xxms
<soundray> !tr | DiSRupT0r
<ubotu> DiSRupT0r: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<HolyGoat> riqz: xmms
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Unfortunately not atm. I figured Ubuntu would be faster than Windows XP
<soundray> cables: yes
<riqz> would sudo apt-get install xmms do the trick
<crdlb> HolyGoat, audacious is a better xmms
<crdlb> imho
<DiSRupT0r> tty
<cables> soundray, what package was updated for that to work?
<DiSRupT0r> man
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Well it depends on what you do/run/configure to some extent.
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Is there a significant difference in speed with 1280x1024 and 1024x768? or does resolution not really matter
<soundray> magnushc: it comes in a ubuntu package. Note ubotu's private message:
<mnikic> hello people, i am new here on this server ( undernet stinks )
<truvisionary> how would I install compiz?
<soundray> !software > magnushc
<HolyGoat> crdlb: I can't recall trying it. What makes it better?
<soundray> cables: libc6
<cables> !compiz | truvisionary
<ubotu> truvisionary: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cables> soundray, thanks.
<riqz> guys would i install xmms by just typing sudo apt-get install xmms?
<cables> soundray, I guess it could just be stuck in any package that needs updating, right?
<HolyGoat> Exershio: That shouldn't matter much. If the monitor is capable of handling it with a decent refresh rate, that is.
<crdlb> HolyGoat, one plus is that it's gtk2
<superkirbyartist> !av
<soundray> cables: no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Exershio> HolyGoat: I have the refresh rate on 60, I dunno what refresh rates are lol
<cables> soundray, why libc then?
<HolyGoat> riqz: yep
<riqz> holygoat : ty
<Jordan_U> Exershio, If Ubuntu is running slower than XP for you I would first check your GPU drivers, then try Xubuntu
<soundray> cables: timezone management is traditionally a part of libc6
<DPic> i'm new to linux and i need to install java runtime environment
<cables> soundray, got it
<DPic> can somebody help me?
<riqz> exershio maybe u didnt install drivers correctly
<DiSRupT0r> who speak very well truk plz?
<cables> DPic, sure.
<soundray> !java > DPic, read the msg from ubotu pls
<Exershio> riqz: I dunno how to install any drivers on here, I'm totally new to this
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Simply put, it's the rate at which your monitor can refresh the screen. 60 is quite low.
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, Just install the package "clamav" and run "clamav /"
<boofar> hi, busy channel, can someone recommend a channel to discuss RAID setup, thanks.
<cables> DPic, if Ubotu's message doesn't help, come back here and ask me.
<Exershio> riqz: I have integrated intel video, so I dunno what to download
<riqz> exershio: thats the proble then
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Should I try setting it higher?
<Jrabbit> ok
<progek> hi room, im using kubuntu (used ubuntu for a long time too) and have a question about nvidia drivers. Kubuntu channel does not respond so I was hoping someone here can help me
<Jordan_U> boofar, Harware RAID or software RAID?
<aixing_> !java > aixing
<Jrabbit> I have issues getting X to use xorg.conf
<riqz> exershio: what gfx card u got?
<HolyGoat> Exershio: You can notice it if the screen appears to shake a tiny bit which can give you a bad headache.
<cables> progek, go ahead.
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Only if your monitor supports it.
<riqz> exershio: well what drivers do u have for it on windows
<cables> progek, graphics drivers don't care what desktop environment you use
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, Why do you think it's not using xorg.conf?
<boofar> Jordan_U, software raid. i have RAID 5 set up with 3 drives and am getting 32mb/second write speed (using dd benchmarking)
<Exershio> riqz: I'm not sure exactly, it was Intel Extreme Graphics or something of the sort
<riqz> exershio gimme  a sec
<Exershio> HolyGoat: In my resolution changer thing, it only has 60 available for refresh rate XD Does that mean it doesn't support anything else?
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: I updated it and did a X restart, a reboot and no luck
<aixing_> !java > aixing_
<Exershio> riqz: okay
<mx-zoom> how can I make ipod be /dev/ipod instead of /dev/sd* . All I can do at the moment is link /dev/sd* to /dev/ipod , but the ipod still uses /dev/sd* too
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, What did you update and what do you mean by "no luck" ?
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: The added res. isn't appering as my GDM (Its 1st on the list) or in the options in Ubuntu)
<riqz> exershio:  go to this link http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<crdlb> mx-zoom, you need to make a custom udev rule
<progek> cables, thanks, well I have an nvidia card and I installed nvidia-glx then ran nvidia-xconfig, after that glxinfo states my direct rendering is on but I have terrible lag with 3d apps (unlike when I ran ubuntu) and control+alt backspace does not work anymore. Any ideas? usname -r shows generic kernel, I wonder if this has anything to do with it?
<whieimhere> Hi there is a progra that allows you to burn your downloaded deb files to a CD and use that as a CD repo does anyone know its name?
<amx> any idea why my apt-get suddenly cannot connect to archive.ubuntu.com, or security.ubuntu.com?
<Exershio> riqz: Okay, I'll check that out, thanks
<HolyGoat> Exershio: It still depends. The maximum refresh rate is in the technical specs for your monitor. You can configure your monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf after looking up the specs, chances are that you can run at a higher refresh rate.
<ledbettj> Does anyone know anything about setting up my IDE DVDRW drive using the ide-cd module so that 1) cdrecord -scanbus shows it and 2) I can burn something besides a coaster? :)
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, Ahh, then you probably don't have the correct GFX drivers installed, what kind of card do you have?
<amx> I can ping those, or connect to them with w3m fine
<HolyGoat> Exershio: That said, it won't make your system any faster. It'll just be easier on the eyes.
<cables> progek, I don't know why that would happen...
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: That it doesn't display in  1280 x 1024 after adding "1280x1024" in the papporitrate spaces
<Exershio> HolyGoat: ah, okay, I'll check into that then
<mx-zoom> crdlb: I have searched everywhere and all I found is a way to make udev link the ipod device to /de/ipod. but it will still be /dev/sd* too
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: ATI Radon x300 on Vesa
<riqz> YESSSSSS! i can see all my movies on linux
<Exershio> HolyGoat: I just don't want to accidentally screw my monitor settings up and render my system unusable
<whieimhere> NM I found it its called APTonCD
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Good thinking, because that stuff is risky.
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, VESA does not support those Resolutions, install fglrx
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: fgrlx was fucking up my system before
<progek> anyone know if generic kernel works ok with nvidia drivers?
* rob-west ugs Juni
<arooni> is there a way of sounding speaker volume separately then headphone volume?
<crdlb> mx-zoom, I don't know that you can change that, what's the harm in having the sd* too?
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: I had a crash of X11
<soundray> progek: of course it does
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, VESA does not support those resolutions, you can also try the "ati" driver
<soundray> arooni: only if your hardware supports that
<HolyGoat> Exershio: You must be a student or something if you can't afford a better PC? :)
<arooni> well how would i do that if i could
<arooni> soundray: i mean
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: ATIs the worst one do you even have an ATI card?
<riqz> is BMP better than xmms?
<Exershio> HolyGoat: yep, I'm only 15 and can't get a job yet lol
<progek> soundray, thanks, maybe you can help. Im trying to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu. After installing nvidia-glx and running nvidia-xconfig control+alt+backspace stops working and I still have lag in 3d apps (direct rendering states its on in glxinfo however)
<TheVault> Whats the command to extract a the contents of a exe file?
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, Yes, I do.
<mx-zoom> crdlb: because I have an usb that uses to be sdb and I set it in fstab. if I don't have the disc pluged in, ipod takes sdb and I get some errors because fstab tries to mount it with the wrong settings
<Jrabbit> Riqz: depends
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Aha, ok. Well it's good to start early with Linux.
<Jrabbit> Riqz: if its bmpx yes :p
<progek> when I ran ubuntu, I never had lag
<crdlb> mx-zoom, then make a custom run for it too
<riqz> jrabbit: well i have BMP and im also installing xmms
<soundray> arooni: open gnome volume control, see if you have separate sliders. You may have to Edit-Preferences
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Yeah, I was fed up with Windows, and I heard Ubuntu was the easiest to start with
<Jrabbit> Riqz: BMP is a fork of XMMS
<crdlb> mx-zoom, all usb devices had a unique vendor and device id
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, ATI has really crappy drivers for Linux, there is usually no way around it :(
<Jrabbit> Riqz: No need to really
<crdlb> riqz, audacious is my favorite
<crdlb> also a XMMS clone
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: I know
<Exershio> HolyGoat: How can I check my maximum refresh rate with 1280x1024?
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: This is my 3rd install of ubuntu
<joshjosh> Exershio: Easiest? Heh. Nope. But it's worth it once you get it set up the way you want. You'll learn more about computer using ubuntu for a month than you have using windows for years.
<Exershio> HolyGoat: My monitor is a Compaw MV720
<TheVault> Whats the command to extract all the contents of a exe file? I am trying to get this driver outta it
<Exershio> Compaq*
<mx-zoom> crdlb: probably will have to do that
<Jrabbit> Jordan_U: Its a new issue every new version
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Probably, I suppose I can't really relate to how someone who just starts using Linux sees it. I've been using Linux since around 1997
<joshjosh> thevault:sudo unzip -a i think
<crdlb> TheVault, cabextract ?
<boofar> wow, this channel needs breakouts.. good luck all
<eugman> Anyone know of a good program to make a hex grid I can print out?
<riqz> ill try both and see which one i like best
<TheVault> lemme try both of ur guys methods
<ax3> anyone have a link for upcoming changes in the new Ubuntu version?
<Jordan_U> TheVault, fwcutter?
<ax3> err "feisty fawn"
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Hah, that's a long time. I've been using Windows for 6 years now, and it's annoying me to death
<ax3> just wanna read up on new version and features
<soundray> ax3: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<joshjosh> what's the average age of ubuntu users i wonder?
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Your specs should give you your refresh rates and resolutions. Once you have those configured in xorg.conf, you can use GUI tools to configure your resolution and refresh rate.
<ledbettj> does the ide-cd module support cd burning, or do I need to use ide-scsi instead?
<agd5f> Is it possible to boot an install disc from grub?
<giughe> yo can anyone help me to setup my dual monitors?
<ax3> soundray: cool didn't know that channel existed :)
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Alright. I'm gonna look up my monitor on the net and see if I can find any info on it =p
<Jordan_U> agd5f, AFIK not unless it is a GRUB floppy.
<HolyGoat> Exershio: You need the specs to fill out the HorizSync and VertRefresh configs in xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> agd5f, Why?
<arooni> i mean... why does my laptop speaker produce sound when i put in headphones
<HolyGoat> So that's what you want to be looking for.
<whieimhere> Is there a tutorial about converting fla files to say AVi or MPEG (not sure what ones better or smaller)
<arooni> how can if ix this
<crdlb> whieimhere, use mencoder
<joshjosh> whieimhere: you get your live cd working?
<Jordan_U> arooni, You can mute the channel using alsamixer
<Exershio> HolyGoat: I don't really know what that means or what to do. I've edited xorg.conf before to try and get a custom resolution (1152x864) but it didn't help
<eugman> agd5f, do you mean the computer doesn't recognize the cd as a boot option or is something else the problem?
<agd5f> Jordan_U: The machine I want to install on has no external media.  only a HD.
<HolyGoat> Exershio: Can't help you much further though, I'm off to sleep (just past midnight here). Have fun using Linux.
<whieimhere> joshjosh nope not yet
<TheVault> nope, none of those command extracts the files from a exe
<Exershio> HolyGoat: Okay, thanks for all the help. Good night
<eugman> oh
<TheVault> Does anybody else know how?
<whieimhere> joshjosh I managed to get enlightenment 17 to compile and install
<arooni> Jordan_U: i dont see a way to turn up headphone... only "front'
<Jordan_U> agd5f, I would install a base CLI system to an HD then Just swap it into the machine
<agd5f> Jordan_U: yeah, I did that orginially, but I don't feel like ripping it apart to get the drive out again
<TheVault> Anybody know the command to get the files out of a exe file?
<Jordan_U> agd5f, You can install from a thumb drive
<Jordan_U> TheVault, For what purpose?
<agd5f> Jordan_U: nope, machine boots from harddrive only
<joshjosh> thevault: you try sudo unzip -a?
<soundray> TheVault: there is no single command that does that, and it is not necessarily possible
<agd5f> it's an old laptop
<Msword> im back!
<Jrabbit> Question, does an ATI card work with AIGX?
<TheVault> Jordan_U: To get a driver out
<Jordan_U> agd5f, Netboot?
<TheVault> joshjosh: will try now
<crdlb> Jrabbit, less than 9600 yes
<p47> how can I unistall kiba dock complete ? I have problems and I need to reinstall like new.
<Msword> who was helping me? I can't remember
<soundray> TheVault: you may have to run it with wine
<agd5f> Jordan_U: wifi only
<Jordan_U> TheVault, For wireless? NDIS wrapper or broadcom?
<joshjosh> p47: sudo apt-get remove kiba-dock
<Jrabbit> crdlb:  thanks
<TheVault> Jordan_U: Yeah
<MasterRa2> alright.. where can i go for feisty bug reports and/or help?
<joshjosh> p47: maybe go through synapitic and uninstall that way and put mark for complete removal
<p47> joshjosh: yes, but when I install gain I can't see kiba dock
<TheVault> joshjosh: That command don't work btw
<joshjosh> materra2: system: port a problem
<Jordan_U> MasterRa2, launchpad and #ubuntu+1
<snoogie> evening
<agd5f> I guess grub won't help anyway... it can't see USB...
<joshjosh> thevault: hmm...what are you downloading? r140747.exe?
<Jrabbit> crdlb:  Fglrx and AIGLX works with ATI and beryl?
<TheVault> joshjosh: No
<MasterRa2> i'm trying to run from a drive other than hda (in this case, hdd1 is my root partition, hdd3 is my /home, hdd2 is swap..) but after the initial install and then a reboot, it won't boot cuz it can't find hdd1! (it drops me to a busyboxy terminal where i can see /dev/hdd but not /dev/hdd1!)
<nrdb> Hi, I am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS with the 2.6.15-28-686 kernel, I am wondering why there hasn't been a vmware-player-kernel-meodules package yet for this kernel ? :( its been some time since the kernel was updated.
<snoogie> Did someone know the name of developper channel ?
<agd5f> maybe i could copy the cd to a partition and use grub to boot that
<Msword> riqz
<Jordan_U> Jrabbit, No, AIGLX does not work with fglrx, only "ati"
<Msword> you still here?
<whieimhere> Is there a way to get GAIM to play a sound if someone used my nick in the chat?
<soundray> snoogie: #ubuntu-devel
<TheVault> Trying to extract the contents of the exe file I downloaded here: http://www.gigafast.com/products/product_drivers/WF748-UI_drivers.htm , the one that has a b in the name
<Jordan_U> snoogie, #ubuntu-devel
<snoogie> thanks :D
<omegabeta> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<crdlb> Jrabbit, you have to use the open source radeon driver which only supports (<=9600 stably) to use AIGLX
<TheVault> if it makes anymore sense, trying to install a Gigafast USB Adapter
<p47> I can't see kiba dock, please help me !
<Jrabbit> crdlb: Uh ok
<Msword> ok guys
<mEck0> I want to buy a tv-card (have analog cable-tv for the moment, but want digital-tv support on the card too), but don't know which I should buy :S Is the usb-ones good? It would be a plus because I could then use it for my laptop too. And yes, Linuxsupport would be nice too.
<joshjosh> thevault: you could install it in a windows systenm, then email the files to yourself
<just22> hi, may u help me please?
<Msword> i got this problem installing: File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<mx-zoom> whieimhere: if you went to the trouble of going to settings  sound you'd have found it
<joshjosh> p347: you got beryl or compix up/
<Msword> i'm trying to dual boot
<Msword> with xp
<Jordan_U> TheVault, Are you even sure your card is not supported by native Linux drivers?
<whieimhere> mx-zoom I did and I turned it up and i have audio
<TheVault> joshjosh: I could but i found this tutorial on setting up ndiswrapper and it gave a command to extract a exe file
<Sk8aElf> anybody wise in the ways of ubuntu lamp server  who could help me out with a few problems/questions     starting with how to set up multiple domain hosting thru webmin
<whieimhere> mx-zoom but when you just chatted me I did not get a sound
<TheVault> Jordan_U: Yeah it is
<mx-zoom> whieimhere: then that's it. should work
<lilrayray> hi all, how do you configure your netwrok adapter (like choosing SSID) from the terminal or commandline?
<eck> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<soundray> mEck0: it's a lottery -- most boxes don't say what chipset the TV card in it has. Most dealers don't know, either
<just22> i use compiz.. everything works.. the only one shity thing is that my shell is completely white....
<Jordan_U> TheVault, Then why are you trying to use windows drivers?
<mx-zoom> whieimhere: are you using your soundcard for anything else? music, etc
<soundray> !ohmy | just22
<ubotu> just22: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Msword> someone help me?
<TheVault> Cause thats what this tutorial is telling me to do
<whieimhere> mz-zoom I am not playing anything at all
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> mEck0: having said that, Hauppauge devices tend to work, and so do Technotrend ones.
<mEck0> soundray, okey, hmm, but can any of you recommend any? someone must have used tv-cards here? under linux too?
<TheVault> Jordan_U: This is the website I am using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283250
<whieimhere> mx-zoom please say my name now
<eck> Sk8aElf: skip webmin and read the apache docs, they are not too bad
<mEck0> soulcatcher_, okey, because I have looked some at hauppage's cards
<mx-zoom> whieimhere: :)
<whieimhere> nope still no sound
<soundray> mEck0: I have a dedicated machine with Technotrend DVB cards (one terrestrial, one satellite) running debian.
<whieimhere> I know that in the pref window I can test it and it works
<nickwebcouk> Aaarrghh.. I hate Broadcom.
<SmileyLap> nickwebcouk: sup?
<Msword> I'm trying to dual boot linux and windows, i was just installing linux and i got this error: File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<quaal__> with this bug reporting tool does it automatically send it or do i need to save it to a txt file
<quaal__> "bug buddy"
<mx-zoom> whieimhere: I remember it to have worked in my ubuntu box.
<Sk8aElf> eck: there a better web admin interface instead of using webmin ?
<arooni> how can i 'save' a list of commands i type frequently, so i dont forget htem
<whieimhere> Okay I had to check something here. please try it again
<p47> help me with kiba dock, please, some minutes ago I had kiba-dock working for me but now I cant see it
<lilrayray> how do you configure your netwrok adapter (like choosing SSID) from the terminal or commandline?
<nickwebcouk> can anyone help? I've just reinstalled for the 3rd time, and I have just tried the NDISWRAPPER install to install my integrated WLAN card.. Now wlan0 isnt even showing up..
<n-iCe> !java
<soundray> mEck0: they are PCI cards, though. I have a dibcom USB device that works with Linux, too, and I've tried an MSI one that doesn't
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Exershio> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get my monitor at "1152 x 864  	75 Hz", but I cant get it working. I had it working on Windows XP fine. I used 915resolution to make 1152x864 appear, but setting it to that just made my screen blank/black and nothing worked. How can I set it to that?
<lesshaste> can I install a package from debian unstable in ubuntu?
<eck> Sk8aElf: no, the reason that webmin was dropped from ubuntu (and other hosting panels) is because they are security nightmares, and they frequently make troubleshooting a system very difficult
<facugaich> arooni, you can save them in a .sh file, and then double click the file and "execute" to run them
<mEck0> soundray, ahh, I will look at that card. Thx. I want to digitalize some old vhs-casettes to (which we have filmed for a long time ago) and of course watching tv. I wonder if the quality is at least as good as on the tv?
<mx-zoom> whieimhere: why are you using gaim anyway? try xchat and the systray plugin. it flashes when you get a pm
<whieimhere> oh okay
<whieimhere> ill do that
<arooni> facugaich: can you tell me how to do that
<eck> Sk8aElf: if you do not use a hosting panel, you can find help in #apache and others; if you are using one, you are sort of on your own
<soundray> mEck0: most DVB cards don't support capturing. You need an analog one - make sure it has an input connector
<Jordan_U> TheVault, Which of the three here do you need? http://www.gigafast.com/products/product_drivers/WF748-UI_drivers.htm
<Msword> File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<Msword> Someone help me with that? how do i make it go away
<facugaich> arooni, open the text editor and write the commands, one per line, then save as "something.sh"
<Msword> i'm installing
<lesshaste> can I install a package from debian unstable in ubuntu?
<lineman60> mx-zoom, is there a way to get xchat to send password when you connet?
<Jordan_U> lesshaste, NO.
<Sk8aElf> eck :   joy oh joy ..  not the answer i was wanting today =/   ty tho for your answer
<arooni> facugaich: but ill have to be in the same direcotry to find it
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: why is that?
<arooni> later
<MrSHiat> hey all. Just curious, is there any way to initiate the install from a flash drive within a different distribution of linux?
<lineman60> I could not find it in the profrences
<Jordan_U> lesshaste, Different distros to not maintain binary comatibility
<soundray> mEck0: PC monitors tend to be /too/ good for TV. You get some artifacts.
<p47> help me with kiba dock please
<Jordan_U> * compatibility
<SmileyLap> nickwebcouk: sup? -
<SmileyLap> im back now, sorry. :)
<lilrayray> how do you configure your netwrok adapter (like choosing SSID) from the terminal or commandline?
<facugaich> arooni, maybe you can put the file in something like /usr/bin... but I don't know about that
<cogeno> Does anyone know why I get green, yellow, and red garbage on my terminal after an upgrade from 6.06? (Couldn't find my 6.10 CD)
<Msword> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<CarlFK> lilrayray: iwconfig
<SmileyLap> lilrayray: you could get a gui app to do it? Wifi-radar maybe?
<soundray> lilrayray: edit /etc/network/interfaces -- docs in man interfaces
<mEck0> soundray, you mean an analog input like: http://img.clubic.com/photo/000000C800308358.jpg
<Exershio> Can someone help me? I'm trying to get my monitor at "1152 x 864  	75 Hz", but I cant get it working. I had it working on Windows XP fine. I used 915resolution to make 1152x864 appear, but setting it to that just made my screen blank/black and nothing worked. How can I set it to that?
<lilrayray> SmileyLap, I cant use any GUI since X wont run in 6.10
<mx-zoom> lineman60: the nickserv password? course
<nickwebcouk> SmileyLap,  I've just reinstalled for the 3rd time, and I have just tried the NDISWRAPPER install to install my integrated WLAN card.. Now wlan0 isnt even showing up..
<lilrayray> soundray, thanks, Ill try it
<lesshaste> Jordan_U: ok.. looks like it is in feisty.. can I install  it from there safely?
<SmileyLap> ah ok lilrayraythen yes, see what soundray said
<mEck0> soundray, okey, but if I get digital-tv, it should be very nice? and the HD-channels?
<nickwebcouk> SmileyLap, sorry, its the 43xx
<Msword> anyone help? : I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<Giughe> yo i just started to use UBUNTU can anyone help me to set up my dual monitors on privat_
<SmileyLap> ok nickwebcouk, do you know what it is..
<p47> help me with kiba-dock please !
<SmileyLap> bingo nickwebcouk, i installed that card yesterday, natively :)
<joshjosh> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickwebcouk> SmileyLap, sorry, its the 43xx?
<nickwebcouk> SmileyLap, using 6.10
<n-iCe> How can i install java ? for play games in ubuntu?
<SmileyLap> Ok nickwebcouk, i can try help you if u want me to, tho i randomly got mine to installl
<DPi1> i just tried installing java but it dosn't work and teh documentation isn't helping me. I just installed ubuntu yesterday and i've never used linux before
<lesshaste> is it possible to install a feisty package in edgy?
<joshjosh> p47: Search the forums, or ubuntuguide.
<Msword> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<SmileyLap> nickwebcouk: shall we take this to PM ?
<CarlFK> are there any mp3 players that will generate visualizations of the sound?
<eck> !java | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DPi1> i looked there
<DPi1> and something went wrong
<nickwebcouk> SmileyLap, i've found another how to
<n-iCe> eck: i read it and isn't for 6.10
<nickwebcouk> SmileyLap, i'll give that a quick bash..
<MrSHiat> is there anyway to install ubuntu by mounting the iso file in a dsl distro on a flash drive?
<SmileyLap> well nickwebcouk, hehe im happy to help if you want me to :)
<duckdown> Hi all, have an SSH question.  I am establishing a SOCKS tunnel to a host by doing 'ssh -D1234 shellcompany.com' then I can use localhost:1234 as a SOCKS proxy for browsing, however, other computers on my network can't connect to that port.  In PuTTY theres an option to make it accept connections from the outside, how do I do that in manual ssh syntax?
<K3nto> !price
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about price - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> n-iCe: you just need to enable multiverse and install sun-java5-jre
<n-iCe> Kubuntu 6.10 is the same as ubuntu ?
<soundray> mEck0: digital non-HD TV is no different in resolution from analog. So the monitor issues are the same. HD may be different.
<eck> or java 6 if that is what you want
<SmileyLap> ok, drop me a message if you have more trouble - i peronally built the thing my self, and then it started working after i loaded the firmware
<Msword> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<n-iCe> eck:  then:  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<lesshaste> is it possible to install a feisty package in edgy?
<p47> I can't see kiba dock, please help me !
<eck> n-iCe: yes, that is correct
<SmileyLap> infact, nickwebcouk? One thing, does dmesg say something about firmware? (i have the firmware for you too)
<n-iCe> eck:  thank you
<brenton_> i need help uninstalling unbuntu, if anyone would be so kind.
<brenton_> -n
<Msword> n-iCe: I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): Can you make any sence of this: File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<eck> brenton_: you can just reformat the partition(s) it is on
<soundray> mEck0: that device you linked has only a TV aerial input apparently. If you digitize video through that, you lose some quality. It's better if you have S-Video in
<blurn> brenton, sudo rm -rf /
<Msword> brenton_: at the bottom http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/20/1654251
<p47> please help me with kiba dock please !
<brenton_> from windows, i can't see the partition that ubuntu is on
<n-iCe> Msword:  do you have xp already installed ?
<slv> what's an ubuntu alternative to something like Alcohol,w here i can mount iso's?
<mEck0> soundray, ok, I will search for some cards, thx for the help so long
<Flannel> !iso | slv
<ubotu> slv: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Msword> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/20/1654251
<arrenlex> blurn: Please don't recommend that. That is not an "uninstall". Plus, someone might run it.
<eontasticness> sup ninjaz
<Flannel> slv: it's built into the mount command ;)  No extra programs needed
<Msword> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<soundray> brenton_: boot the ubuntu live CD, run gparted, delete the ubuntu partitions and resize the windows partition to cover the freed space
<slv> cool! what do i put as <mountpoint>?
<kingcobra> @smileylap can i ask u how to get my network working
* rob-west will brb
<arrenlex> slv: Whatever directory you want the iso mounted to.
<Flannel> slv: whereever you want the CD to be mounted
<eontasticness> ok so I installed Firefox 2.0,  but now the update-manager keeps prompting me to install Firefox 1.5.x --- how can i tell update-manager to stop bugging me about the application that is old
<eontasticness> that i dont want
<brenton_> will that also remove the linux bootloader?
<slv> oh cool, thanks guys
<blurn> arrenlex, sometimes the best lessons are learned the hard way :)
<Msword> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
<eck> eontasticness: read the man page for apt_preferences if you want to force apt to do something it doesn't want to do
<eugman> If I make install something is it easy to uninstall it?
<eck> eontasticness: make sure you don't actually need 1.5 for another package though
<soundray> brenton_: no, for that you need to "repair" your installation with a Windows install CD
<arrenlex> blurn: Explains why so few people run Linux. Ubuntu tries to sidestep that as much as possible.
<SmileyLap> kingcobra: you can try :) im a gentoo guy, but i use ubuntu on my laptop, and its time for me to give something back :)
<brenton_> ok. :) that's all i needed to know. thanks a lot everyone.
<Msword> I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP, but when I got to install Ubuntu I get this error(I have already partitioned off the harddrive): File system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k(1k expected) Number of clusters is 20017(39957 expected) Size of FATs is 79 sectors(157 expected)
* p47 afew minutes ago I had kiba-dock working on my pc but, while I was moving someting on settings it disappear, and now I can't see kiba dock, can you helpe please ?
<Flannel> !repeat | Msword
<ubotu> Msword: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blurn> arrenlex, sorry I run gentoo, I merely installed ubuntu on my gf's pc due to that very reason :)
<eontasticness> eugman, anything built from src is not easy to remove, packages keep track of where files are installed to, source does not
<kingcobra> thanx well i installed network manager and it tels me no network connection
<Msword> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Msword> lol not like i'm yelling at them...
<Msword> and yes... i do talk to bots
<arrenlex> blurn: Life is too short to run gentoo.
<Flannel> Msword: we all read your previous two things, no need for a third (or even the second)
<Jordan_U> Msword, I have no clue what that error means but you might try the alternate install CD
<SmileyLap> kingcobra: i coudlnt' get network manager working, but have you tried disabling the network connection you wish to configure in System >Administration > Networks
<eugman> eontasticness, what would I have to do to uninstall if I needed to?
<Flannel> Msword: are you sure that's the exact error text?  I've... never heard of that before, and neither has google.
<Msword> yes
<blurn> arrenlex, its automated like most distros, you merely have to not intend on using your pc while installing stuff :P
<eontasticness> eugman, keep track of the information that make install output and then go remove the files
<Msword> i wrote it down than typed it in
<soundray> eugman: find out exactly what the install process did and undo it
<eugman> k
<eck> !offtopic| arrenlex blurn
<ubotu> arrenlex blurn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> eugman: in the right order, ideally
<kingcobra> SmileyLap: yes i hav i think u mean System >Administration > Networking
<Msword> im sure that is the right wording
<p47> PLEASE help me whit wKIBA-DOCK, i cant see it
<blurn> !lart eck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart eck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmileyLap> hehe yes i do kingcobra, and it doesn't work :<
<Msword> the guide i used told me to create 2 partitions
<blurn> :(
<Msword> *3
<superkirbyartist> How do I change the splash from Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<SmileyLap> Ok what type of connection is it kingcobra?
<Flannel> Msword: the first bit?  I understand the second bit being the right wording.
<kingcobra> SmileyLap: its wireless
<arrenlex> @lart | blurn
* Ubugtu tackles | blurn, sits on | blurn and starts scratching at | blurn's chest
<crdlb> p47, have you tried killing kiba-dock and restarting it?
<soundray> !usplash > superkirbyartist
<exs> I need a video editor package...
<blurn> @lart | eck
* Ubugtu drops a truckload of VAXen on | eck
* lufis wishes someone would tackle him
<exs> anyone know some good ones?
<SmileyLap> kingcobra ok, can you open a console, and type iwconfig, and tell me if it says anything about the wireless connections?
<kingcobra> SmileyLap: no connection doesnt work yet
* arrenlex tackles lufis.
<Msword> yes that whole thing is a direct quote
<Flannel> blurn, arrenlex, eck, take that elsewhere.  It's -offtopic
<lufis> ooh
<kingcobra> SmileyLap: 1 sec
<Msword> except for my note about what i'm doing
<SmileyLap> kingcobra: np :)
* lufis smiles
<blurn> @lart | Flannel
* Ubugtu pours hot grits down the front of | Flannel's pants
<Flannel> Msword: What gives you that error?  the partitioner? Windows?
<gnto2> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Microsoft_running_ads_on_linux_com
<Flannel> blurn: seriously.  Stop spamming.
<Jordan_U> exs, How proffessional do you want?
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on a .mkv video
<exs> Jordan_U:  Not professional, very easy
<Msword> when i'm downloading ubuntu from the disk
<Jordan_U> exs, kino
<Flannel> Msword: So, in the middle of installing?
<Uggggg> is anyone here familiar with sh scripts
<Msword> yes
<crdlb> Uggggg, what are you trying to do?
<computermc> I need to install Berkeley DB, what is the package name in synaptic for it?
<Jordan_U> Uggggg, Somewhat
<Msword> when i'm picking partitions
<threeseas> what is an easy way to mount a remote directory?
<Msword> and i click next step
<Uggggg> how can I link them to a launcher icon?
<Msword> or however that is worded
<eck> computermc: you should already have it
<computermc> eck: ok thanks
<Jordan_U> Uggggg, Right click the icon and change the prefs, ( I no longer use Gnome or I would be more specific )
<crdlb> Uggggg, make it executable; and either put it in your path or put its full path in the location box
<eck> computermc: i think it is just libdb, or something like that
<kingcobra> SmileyLap: wmaster0 ieee 802.11g
<threeseas> "connect to server" kinda works but won't let me save to it
<Uggggg> ok thankies
<Uggggg> ill try that
<kingcobra> SmileyLap: wlan0 ieee 802.11g
<SmileyLap> ok kingcobra,  ill open a pm with you and you can paste me the whole thing :)
<threeseas> I've done this before but don't remember how
<Flannel> Msword: oh, so in the partitioner in the liveCD?  interesting.  Ive never seen that before.  You might try the alternate CD, I guess.  This is while you're shrinking your NTFS partitions, right?
<soundray> SmileyLap: do you know about pastebin?
<eck> computermc: if you need the C headers for it, try libdb-dev
<Uggggg> Is it possible to set up multiple scripts to run one after another...
<asher> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> Uggggg, Also, just in general, remember that sh script != Bash script
<SmileyLap> soundray: aye
<threeseas> FUSE doesn't provide any option for password
<eck> Uggggg: yes, read the bash man page
<LordLimecat> someone suggested i install apache2+php+phpmyadmin in order to administer MySQL
<soundray> Uggggg: write a script that calls them one after the other
<arrenlex> Uggggg: Make the launcher command read "script1 && script2 && script3" ...
<SmileyLap> !pastebin | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordLimecat> those packages are now installed, now what
<LordLimecat> o.0
<eck> the man page completely documents bash
<crdlb> arrenlex, I don't think gnome-panel will accept that
<LordLimecat> how do i...run..phpmyadmin?
<Msword> Flannel: I already set the partitions using Gnome Partition Editor, I went to the advanced thing(or however that is worded) and picked the partitions i want them to go to
<p47> crdlb:  mmm no I don;t know how can I kill kiba dock ! how can I do that ?
<Uggggg> thanks arrenlex.. i will try that!!
<threeseas> "connect to server" is slow not fully working
<arrenlex> crdlb: It won't? I run kde... sorry, ignore me, then.
<arrenlex> Uggggg: I'm told it won't work.
<crdlb> p47: killall kiba-dock
<Msword> Flannel: did i pick the wrong step there, I just need to be very sure it doesn't overwrite windows, i don't want to reinstall
<Uggggg> oh
<Uggggg> I have no clue about writing a script though
<Uggggg> :c
<crdlb> Uggggg, as soundray said I think you need to list them in order in another script
<Jordan_U> Msword, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<Msword> no
<computermc> what is the path to the berkeley db on ubuntu?
<happyface> What can I do to make my USB mouse work?
<arrenlex> Uggggg: #!/bin/sh ; script1 && script2 && script3
<Jordan_U> Msword, When all else fails it's a good bet
<eck> computermc: what do you mean?
<Msword> I need someone to go over my partitions, the last guy i talked to said they might be wrong
<arrenlex> Uggggg: Where ;  is a newline
<DPi1> i'm trying to enable the multiverse repository so that i can install java runtime environment and the documentation tell me to go into software properties but that isn't on the menu
<arooni> is there a really good pdf reader?
<arooni> like foxit pdf reader
<eck> the shared objects are in /usr/lib
<computermc> eck: I'm install squidGuard and it says that I don't have it
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, NO! ( #! /bin/bash ) I hate bashisms
<Msword> who should i msg, this channel has alot of people and is confusing me
<eck> computermc: are you trying to compile it?
<computermc> eck: yes
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: There are bashisms in that?
<eck> computermc: then you need the development libraries, libdb-dev
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, There might be in script 1 two or three
<Flannel> DPi1: it's called different things on different versions.  It'll be something similar though.
<Flannel> !paste | Msword
<ubotu> Msword: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> computermc: the development libraries are not needed to run applications, but they are required to compile applications dependent on berkeley db
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: Yes but they're executed as executables, which means their own hash lines are read and executed properly.
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... my Ubuntu 6.06 box has learned a new trick ... after envoking some wine applications ... my desktop icons disappear ... any clues?
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, Oh, yea, sorry I'll shut up now :)
<computermc> eck: alright let me try that
<exs> anyone know an alternative to Kino?.. Kino won't import .mpg files
<DPi1> no it says for version 6.10 which is what i have
<threeseas> !connect to server
<Jordan_U> exs, You could convert to DV before editing
<exs> Jordan_U:  it tries to convert to dv but then fails
<soundray> exs: it sounds like kino isn't the problem, but your mpg or your codecs
<_`XeOn_> how do i get more packages in the automatix repos?
<DPi1> software properties doesn't appear on my administration menu
<Jordan_U> exs, Do you have the correct codecs? You might also try mencoder
<eck> !automatix | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<exs> Jordan_U:  I've got mencoder. the video plays fine in vlc.
<arooni> folks is there a really good pdf reader for linux
<DPi1> i need it to enable the multiverse repository for JRE
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: Everyone has codecs for .mpg.
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on a .mkv video
<_`XeOn_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eck> arrenlex: i am fond of evince
<eck> err, that is to arooni
<soundray> arooni: for me, the best way to read PDFs is pdftotext | less -- your requirements may be different
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... my Ubuntu 6.06 box has learned a new trick ... after envoking some wine applications ... my desktop icons disappear ... any clues?
<arrenlex> eck: I am fond of kpdf. xD And?
<_`XeOn_> gah
<_`XeOn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Msword> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8698/
<arooni> evince seems not as full featured as foxitreader
<PhantomNJ> !listen
* p47 I killed kiba-dock, but I still having plroblems with kiba !
<ubotu> listen: A nice music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (edgy), package size 326 kB, installed size 1276 kB
* PhantomNJ sighs.
<eck> arooni: afaik, the only major feature missing at the moment is forms
<jacob> how do i install darwin streaming server?
<crdlb> p47, look in gconf-editor to make sure it's configuration values are sane
<tim167> I have a list of urls in a txt file, one per line, how do i automatically open them in firefox, one per tab ?
<ledbettj> man, why is it impossible for me to burn a CD?
<arooni> eck: but i cant drag the page donw
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, Kino comes with proprietary codecs?
<eck> arooni: if you need support for them, you have to use acrobat
<PhantomNJ> need help setting up internet radio stations in Listen
<eck> arooni: middle click
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: .mpg codecs aren't proprietary anymore. The format is so old that free, open-source versions have long been developed and integrated.
<tim167> i tried: "cat links.txt | firefox", but that doesnt work...
<cogeno> Does anyone know how to properly get an Extigy working?
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, Ahh, didn't know that
<cogeno> Oh, and when you go to the "Test" in the sound options, is it just supposd to be a long high-pithced hum?
<crdlb> tim167, firefox `cat links.txt` maybe
<Msword> Flannel you still here?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: It's all these new, closed formats, like wmv, realplayer and quicktime, which companies actively develop and defend, that cause problems.
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... my Ubuntu 6.06 box has learned a new trick ... after envoking some wine applications ... my desktop icons disappear ... any clues?
<soundray> tim167: 'for i in $(cat links.txt) ; do firefox $i & done'
<crdlb> soundray, I think you need a semicolon before the done
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, And mp3? I know that it is playable with free software but it still is proprietary and not included in Ubuntu by default
<soundray> crdlb: no, I don't
<Msword> Flannel are you still here?
<soundray> crdlb: if I did that, it wouldn't work if no firefox was running to begin with, because the loop would not continue
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: afaik it's only mp3 encoders which are subject to fraunhofer royalties, so I don't know what's going on there.
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, When I said Proprietary I was referring to the format, not the implementation
<crdlb> soundray, in that case, nm
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, Does Ubuntu play mpeg from a default install?
<eck> i believe that the algorithm used in mp3 is patented, so while it is well known how to implement it, it is not legal to do so without a license
<Msword> could someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8698/
<crdlb> Jordan_U, no you need ffmpeg
<asher> does anyone here use a toshiba p105?
<arrenlex> Package mpeglib  edgy (libs): mp3 and mpeg I audio and video library
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... my Ubuntu 6.06 box has learned a new trick ... after envoking some wine applications ... my desktop icons disappear ... any clues?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: Seems so. The decoder is in main.
<Flannel> Msword: Er, I really have no idea what the problem might be.  What's the FAT partition for?
<arrenlex> !mpeglib | Jordan_U
<ubotu> jordan_u: mpeglib: mp3 and mpeg I audio and video library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Flannel> Msword: and, why two ext3 partitions?
<Exershio> can somebody help me? I used 915resolution to finally get 1152x864 to appear under my list of resolutions, but now when I select it, it makes my screen go blank and cant do anything. I had it working on Windows XP, why is it doing this?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: <insert haven't tried it disclaimer)
<eck> BenPA: i don't know how to fix that problem, but you can probably get them back by issuing killall nautilus
<soundray> BenPA: it sounds like nautilus has crashed. Restart it in a terminal, and look at that terminal for error messages in case it crashes again
<Msword> Flannel: my guide says that so that i can reinstall the system easily
<Msword> Flannel: we accualy talked about this in this channel a while ago
<Jordan_U> arrenlex, Is optional means not installed by default ( not a dependency of Ubuntu-desktop ) right?
<soundray> BenPA: eck is right, try his (her?) suggestion first
<Flannel> Msword: What is on that fat partition?
<Msword> dell stuff
<eck> his :-)
<Flannel> Msword: oh, you're putting /home on one partition, and then the OS on the other.  Right.  Sounds good.
<Flannel> Msword: dell stuff?
<Flannel> Msword: oh, so you didn't touch that FAT partition, it was alreay there?
<Msword> dell is who we bought the computer from
<Msword> yes
<Msword> preinstalled
<threeseas> thanks for the help... sometimes its like praying to god, when asking questions here. He ignores you but you figure the answer out yourself anyway
<buddy7999> Whats the boderline between the linux kernel and other stuff?
<buddy7999> borderline*
<[Marvin] > I hope somebody can help me here - my 'alt' key keeps getting stuck - it happens constantly, even while I'm typing...each time I have to press it to get it unstuck :-/
<buddy7999> like drivers are on the kernel side
<sean> How can I set up nVidia Twinview to work with 1 LCD and 1 CRT?
<eck> buddy7999: the kernel is the stuff in /boot/vmlinuz*, everything else is not the kernel
<buddy7999> but things like GUI apps, gnome, kde, etc, are they also inside the kernel?
<buddy7999> ah
<soundray> eck: modules are in kernel space, though ( buddy7999 )
<sean> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<buddy7999> so after a kernel upgrade, can i remove the old kernel
<buddy7999> without issues?
<kelsin> buddy7999: yes
<threeseas> [Marvin] : are you brave enough to take your keyboard apart?
<soundray> sean: look at the readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/
<Flannel> Msword: well, I've never seen that error ebfore, nor does it make too much sense (and I can't find it anywhere).  If I were you, I'd cancel the install, use Gparted to create the partitions (it's on the liveCD), and then run the installer again
<eck> and firmware too (i think)
<buddy7999> firmware?
<Msword> Flannel: so delete the partitions i made
<eck> some hardware requires a module + firmware, but it is not something worth worrying about
<[Marvin] > thansen: yeah, any particular reason?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: I have no idea what I'm talking about anymore, never ever installed the default ubuntu on anything, don't even run it at the moment, don't really keep up with the news and am not a lawyer, so I'll just shut up now.
<Msword> Flannel: resize the windows thing to wat it was
<buddy7999> ah
<[Marvin] > threeseas even :-p
<Flannel> Msword: just cancel.  It hasn't written changes to disk yet, if I understand it.
<threeseas> [Marvin] : you might first try to blow the trash out of your keyboard
<sean> k ty soundray
<Msword> Flannel: then start over with only the installer
* [Marvin]  flips'n'shakes
<Msword> Flannel: cancel then what?
<At0mic_PC> So what do people use for P2P now?
<nwonknu-> I'll find out
<Flannel> Msword: no.  Resize the partitions (in Gparted, not the installer), to their final size.  So in the installer, you don't have to do any repartitioning
<Msword> Flannel: the partitions are already set up
<arrenlex> At0mic_PC: torrent.
<At0mic_PC> I've tried frostwire and amule. Both suck.
<n33o> does anyone know if theres any way to watch FLV videos as they are downloading and being loaded to disk.
<eck> buddy7999: try looking at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computer_science%29
<n33o> ?
<n33o> Say from google video for example..
<threeseas> [Marvin] : have you spilt and thing on it recently, like sticky cola or coffee with sugar
<kelsin> At0mic_PC: you can tru one of the many gnutella clients like gtk-gnutella
<arrenlex> n33o: Google video offers you the option to download .avis of the video you're watching.
<kelsin> At0mic_PC: (but frostwire uses gnutella so it's the same network, might not like it either)
<[Marvin] > threeseas: actually, I haven't spilt anything on it ever - it's a relatively new USB-keyboard
<n33o> yeah i know.
<n33o> (arrenlex)
<Msword> Flannel: I already have everything to the correct size
<BenPA> I am using Kunbuntu and it didnt work ... earlier I got an error about KWin
<_`XeOn_> if i wanna install kubuntu over ubuntu do i have to reinstall video drivers and evrything else i have done?
<n33o> but to save bandwidht
<quaal> does anyone know how to solve my black screen after logging out and logging back in problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376047
<kingcobra> can anybody help me with basic network problem please
<Msword> Flannel: ive just been trying to load the stuff onto the partitions, i don't need to change anything
<n33o> im wondering if i could download it .. using a download tool.. but watch it at the same time...
<Msword> Flannel: other than loading
<kelsin> _`XeOn_: installing kbuntu on ubuntu: sude aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, easy as that
<n33o> that can be done with some well known file formats
<soundray> BenPA: try #kubuntu
<n33o> like realmedia
<[Marvin] > threeseas: but I shaked a lot of crap out of it...let's see if it helps...
<buddy7999> could i in theory just copy over the kernel of ubuntu over to something else
<buddy7999> like fedora core
<_`XeOn_> kelsin, but i wanna know if all drivers and stuff ill be lost?
<At0mic_PC> kelsin: It wouldn't search for me. Might have been user error. amule searches and finds all kinds of stuff just doesn't download much. Everyone has me in queue.
<kelsin> _`XeOn_: nothing is lost, just new programs
<Flannel> Msword: This error is a partitioning error, not an installer error.
<_`XeOn_> ok
<soundray> buddy7999: you can, but don't expect it to work ;)
<_`XeOn_> tyvm
<kelsin> At0mic_PC: then try gtk-gnutella
<Flannel> Msword: can you currently boot into windows successfully?
<Msword> Flannel: thats how i am speaking to you now
<cafuego_> grrr
<kelsin> buddy7999: in theory yes, but the ubuntu kernel has changes made for ubuntu, so no garuntee about anything
<At0mic_PC> I've tried gtk-gnutella before. It was ok for me, but my wife hated it. Wasn't easy enough for her.
<eck> buddy7999: it will probably work, but since the kernel in ubuntu/fedora core is 99% the same there isn't a good reason to
<buddy7999> ah
<threeseas> n33o: there is a firefox plugin that make use of another site to get the video. in my experience it seems to save it very fast once you have watched it... like it somehow converts what you have in cache
<kelsin> buddy7999: all of the kernels are derived from the kernels at kernel.org, so no reason to, there is no HUGE difference except stuff that could break :)
<Flannel> Msword: Interesting.  Ok.  Well, I say try the alternate CD.  You're sure the partitions are already made up?  This is very odd indeed.
<Msword> Yes very sure
<kingcobra> atomic: can i ask u a q bout my network
<buddy7999> so all linux distros are based on a monolithic kernel?
<kelsin> yes
<Msword> Flannel: is there some way that i can just boot into the partitions using a cd
<kelsin> linux is a monolithic kernel
<eck> buddy7999: they are all based on the kernel known as "Linux"!
<upd> hi
<Flannel> Msword: eh?  The partitions are empty.
<Msword> Flannel: and just download it straight to the partition?
<buddy7999> ;) gotcha
<At0mic_PC> kingcobra: Sure.
<Msword> Flannel: yes they are 100% empty
<Flannel> Msword: So, how would you boot to them?
<soundray> buddy7999: if you want a non-monolithic kernel, try Debian GNU/Hurd or Mac OS X
<At0mic_PC> kingcobra: Don't know how much help I'll be but I can give it a shot.
<Flannel> !minimal | Msword, check this out
<ubotu> Msword, check this out: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Msword> Flannel: i don't know, this is the first time ive ever attempted anything like this
<ledbettj> Wow, I actually burned a cd that works...a first!  :)
<threeseas> [Marvin] : you may be able to pop the key cap off of the sticking key (and snap it back on afterward)
<sean> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Flannel> Msword: the minimal CD is identical to the alternate CD, except the minimal CD doesn't have packages on it (the alternate does), and will therefore download them all from the interblag during installation
<buddy7999> thx all
<kingcobra> thanx i am tryin to get online using wireless and i installed network manager but it says no network connection
<kingcobra> (atomic)
<kelsin> kingcobra: you need to disable the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<got> can someone help me with configuring xmule error?
<Msword> Flannel: why would this work were the other cd wouldn't
<[Marvin] > threeseas: well, I don't know...it's not physically it gets stuck
<kingcobra> kelsin: ive done that alredy
<got> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<At0mic_PC> kingcobra: I'm on dialup. I can answer some of the dialup questions. :)
<tim167> soundray: 'for i in $(cat links.txt) ; do firefox $i & done' works, but just for one link, all following provoke 'Firefox already open' error..thanx!
<Msword> Flannel: lol i wish this was as easy as it seemed to be
<Flannel> Msword: because they (the minimal/alternate) use an entirely different installation method than the desktop CD
<got> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<kelsin> kingcobra: do you mean it's not finding access points to connect to>?
<[Marvin] > threeseas: you see, I don't have to touch it, it's just suddenly enabled permanently...sorta
<kingcobra> yes
<Msword> Flannel: you want me to download the "edgy Eft" thing?
<sean> E: Couldn't find package numlockx
<kelsin> kingcobra: does "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" (replacing eth1 with your wireless interface) return results?
<sean> ??
<Flannel> Msword: It would be... if we had any idea what your error was.  It's a Parted error, which... well, If you're not partitioning, I don't know why it'd be being called
<Flannel> Msword: are you tryingto install Edgy? or Dapper?
<got> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check\
<kingcobra> kelsin: i dont kno if the drivers are working it properly either tho cos the light doesnt flickr like it does using windows
<got> what the heck does this mean
<eck> got: have you installed build-essential?
<Msword> Flannel: which one do you want me to install?
<got> ill check thanks
<kingcobra> kelsin: 1 sec
<threeseas> [Marvin] : sounds like an operation is needed - do you have another keyboard as backup?
<soundray> sorry lost connection -- who asked me something about firefox?
<Msword> Flannel: The cd i have atm is just the regular old cd with downloading stuff in it
<kelsin> kingcobra: lights like that often don't flicker, depening on the driver.
<jacob_> hola
<matthew1429> who here uses wine regularly
<jacob_> i am gonna
<kelsin> matthew1429: I do for war3 and wow only
<Flannel> Msword: eh?  You have a Desktop (Live) CD, right?
<[Marvin] > threeseas: yeah. This one's just my favourite :-p
<Msword> Flannel: Yes
<sean> i cannot find numlockx :-/
<premier_> Im having trouble getting my computer to hibernate
<kelsin> matthew1429: it's better to just ask a question in the channel, someone that knows will answer if they can
<jacob_> same here
<lnostdal> matthew1429, i use it for WoW
<Flannel> Msword: right, Which version though?  Dapper or Edgy?  (Or, which version of ubuntu would you like to install?)
<got> eck, i did not have it, getting it now
<jacob_> its just because i cant controll my power supply's power lol
<Msword> Flannel: Whats the difference?
<premier_> When i try it, it just get an error, one says that a usb device return -16, and the other is that it cant find the swap device
* soundray wonders who asked about firefox just before the connection dropped...
<Flannel> Msword: Dapper is a LTS (supported for 3 years), Edgy isn't (18 months), Dapper has older software, but is more stable.
<got> ECK, THANKS A MILLION
<kingcobra> can i reply in pm kelsin
<n-iCe> My gaim is closing itself !
<matthew1429> kelsin: I have a software that works with windows and is time limited... does all of that install to my .wine dir?  in other words is it possible to just erase that dir and reinstall when the time limit goes out?
<threeseas> [Marvin] : I've had such keyboard problems and opening them can be a little risky, but if you have patience and no pets to get in the way...some keyboards are easy, just gotta keep the silicon springs in place.
<tim167> soundray: i asked about opening a list of links in firefox
<Msword> Flannel: I want the more stable one
<Msword> Flannel: so dapper
<n-iCe> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> tim167: oh yeah
<arooni> how do i get a newer version of subversion
<Flannel> Msword: alright, then download the dapper alternate CD
<arooni> i need 1.4 >
<kelsin> matthew1429: it depends, a lot of time limits (like macromedia's crappy stuff) writes stuff into spare space in your hard drivers boot record and stuff like that, it might be, it might not be, all depends
<soundray> tim167: try adding the --new-tab option before the URL
<exs> I'm trying to submit my video to youtube but it's too big. is there an easy way to make it smaller?
<kingcobra> kelsin: can i reply in pm
<Flannel> arooni: 1.4 will be in Feisty
<Msword> Flannel: i realy hope this works, this is a pain lol
<soundray> tim167: sorry it's -new-tab (one dash)
<premier_> can someone help me get my computer to hibernate?
<got> eck thanks that worked!
<eck> exs: google 'mencoder'
<arooni> Flannel: i get this erroR: svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client
<eck> got: np
<arooni> Flannel: how do i fix this
<matthew1429> kelsin: is there a way around that?
<exs> eck:  and after i've got mencoder, what do I do?
<[Marvin] > threeseas: I'm pretty confident that I can take this one apart and reassemble it...but what would I do - just clean it?
<kelsin> kingcobra: if you want, the channel might help others, you won't want to repeat yourself if someone else has to help after
<matthew1429> kelsin: if it does do the boot mgr?
<kingcobra> ok ill talk here np
<tim167> soundray: perfect! :)
<threeseas> [Marvin] : one keyboard I had I determined the problem was the connection with the ribbion cable to the small curcuit. - so you'd just have to see what you can find that causing the problem
<kelsin> matthew1429: all depends on the software, no way to say without knowning exactly what the software does to handle it's time stuff... which you can't unless it's open
<Flannel> arooni: Looks like that error is if you use svn1.4 on that working copy, and then go back to an older version
<soundray> tim167 :)
<eck> exs: it is a video encoder using the same backend as mplayer, but to use it is kind of complicated; search for a howto online (or in the forums)
<kelsin> matthew1429: ussually not
<matthew1429> :(
<arooni> Flannel: huH?  i need svn 1.4
<arooni> how do i get it
<kingcobra> kelsin: interface doesnt support scanning : network is down
<tim167> soundray: btw, works with --new-tab too here
<Flannel> arooni: you upgrade to Feisty
<Flannel> arooni: or build it yourself
<kelsin> kingcobra: you sure you were doing the right interface (might not be eth1 for you)
<Flannel> arooni: I'd try checking out again.  Make a new working copy.
<arooni> Flannel: i have ubuntu 6.10
<eck> exs: you might try this one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<arooni> Flannel: so what should id o (its my second day with linux)
<exs> eck:  thanks
<threeseas> [Marvin] : I was able to fix the connection with scotch tape to build up a keyboard case pressure point when closed
<Flannel> arooni: check out a new working copy.
<Flannel> arooni: see if that fixes it.
<At0mic_P1> gtk-gnutella doesn't seem to do anything...
<[Marvin] > threeseas: hmm, well I don't know...I've only had the problem while using Ubuntu - it's somewhat intermittent, but hasn't happened to me in a console or in Windows...
<_`XeOn_> if i install kubuntu the whole system change?
<kingcobra> kelsin: i hav 2 wireless interfaces wlan0 and wmaster0
<Flannel> _`XeOn_: You'll have Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed
<kingcobra> kelsin: wlan0 gave last msg
<_`XeOn_> hmm sounds weird
<kelsin> kingcobra: what type of card is it?
<arooni> if i need to run 4 lines of command line stuff at a tmie
<arooni> how can i do this?
<Flannel> _`XeOn_: you'll be able to choose between them at GDM/KDM (the login screen)
<kingcobra> kelsin: wmaster0 says interface doesnt support scanning : operation not supported
<_`XeOn_> oh ok i got it now
<Moniker42> hey could someone give me a hand getting grub installed and ubuntu working again after i installed xp?
<shadowhywind> hay i am having issues with my external monitor. All i get is just a bunch of color can anyone help
<soundray> arooni: combine commands on a line with ;
<threeseas> [Marvin] : In that case I'd switch keyboards for a while to verify it to be not the keyboard - but somehow I doubt its the software
<Flannel> arooni: command1 && command2 && command3 && command4 (that'll run the subsequent command only if the former ones succeed), or use ; to run unconditionally
<wrox> arooni: is that a catch? 4 lines or 4 commands ?
<_`XeOn_> any1 have americas army installed?
<wrox> :)
<arooni> ahh 4 lines
<arooni> i mean
<arooni> 4 lines && 4 commands
<arooni> :P
<wrox> arooni: to continue typing on the next line use \
<[Marvin] > threeseas: right...I should really have done that myself before I came here - but thanks for the help though :-p
<exs> I'm surprised the only way to convert video down is using command lines. Does anyone know a backend for mencoder that is GUI and simple??
<arooni> how do i go to the beginning of a termianl line
<arooni> wiothout having to hit the left arrow key a bunch of tmies
<kingcobra> kelsin: its a cable and wireless wireless usb adaptor
<soundray> arooni: Ctl-A
<joshjosh> shift-tab maybe?
<joshjosh> hheh. i was way off
<kelsin> kingcobra: what driver does it use?
<soundray> arooni: or the Home key if you have one
<eck> exs: there are some frontends listed at the end of the article
<Exershio> can somebody help me? I used 915resolution to finally get 1152x864 to appear under my list of resolutions, but now when I select it, it makes my screen go blank and cant do anything. I had it working on Windows XP, why is it doing this?
<_`XeOn_> whats the keyboard combination to switch applications?
<Flannel> arooni: You don't need 1.4, I don't know why you're getting that error, but you should be perfectly fine using an older version on that working copy, provied you haven't used 1.4 on it.
<threeseas> exs: I don't know but suspect that a distro like dyne:bolic (runs live would have the tools included that you are looking for
<soundray> _`XeOn_: Alt-Tab
<_`XeOn_> :)
<Flannel> arooni: Or rather, start a new working copy (using 1.3, in Edgy), and you'll be fine.
<_`XeOn_> i tho was for win only
<arrenlex> exs: (Sorry if someone already gave you this link) http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html#mencoder_frontends
<Regner> how can i fully remove something through apt ? I tried to uninstall something but its still there
<kingcobra> kelsin: i dont know
<exs> thanks arrenlex, threeseas
<sean> Why can't I get numlockx?
<^BiplanE^> hi all
<foormea> hi, am i supposed to suid root cdrecord, or launch it as root? i've just tried to blank a CDRW, and it freezed...
<soundray> Regner: to remove a package *and* its config files, use 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<kingcobra> kelsin: ubuntu recognised it automatically
<Regner> soundray: thank you I will try that
<sean> Why can't I apt-get numlockx?
<kelsin> kingcobra: what brand of card is it?
<kingcobra> cable and wireless
<Flannel> sean: it's in universe, so it's likely you haven't enabled universe yet
<^BiplanE^> Are there official banners of ubuntu for my blog?
<_`XeOn_> does any1 have americas army installed or call of duty?
<soundray> sean: enable the appropriate repository
<Msword> Flannel: I dl'd it and i'm gonna go try it now
<sean> how would I do that?
<soundray> !repos > sean, read ubotu's private message
<arrenlex> exs: Although the command line is really quite easy once you get the hang of it. mencoder -ovc lavc -oav lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=<video bitrate>:abitrate=<audio bitrate>:vhq <input.avi> -o <output.avi>
<Regner> soundray: all i get when i do that is "E: Invalid operation mythtv"
<soundray> !software > sean
<kingcobra> kelsin: cable and wireless
<arrenlex> exs, sorry, oav should be oac
<soundray> Regner: you forgot the "remove" keyword
<exs> arrenlex:  nah, too complex for me
<sean> Can't you just give me a command? :P
<Regner> soundray: .... well then.
<arrenlex> exs: But I wrote the whole command except for places to stick numbers and the file. xD
<Flannel> sean: it's not a command, but a series of steps.
<Regner> thank you
<sean> ah, k
<Flannel> sean: the link ubotu sent you has instructions
<sean> yeah, ty
<soundray> sean: no, you have to read this. This is essential stuff if you want even just moderate success with Ubuntu
<light_> debian unstable is faster and more updated then ubuntu edjy?
<sean> I understand the concepts of repositories and such...
<kelsin> kingcobra: I know nothing about that brand. It's definately not a network-manager problem since iwconfig is not getting any information from it. It sounds like a driver issue to me. The best bet is to google and bit and make sure ubuntu is using the right drivers. If they are install them or look into using ndiswrapper for it (with windows drivers). I have never used ndiswrapper though
<light_> edgy*
<kelsin> light_: debian unstable is a moving target, it isn't a "release"
<Flannel> light_: Edgy is frozen (it won't ever get new versions), Debian unstable is one long rolling upgrade
<arrenlex> light_: I typically find that debian unstable (sid) has newer versions of things than feisty does. Speed is subjective.
<kelsin> light_: edgy is kindof like a "snapshot" of debian unstable when edgy came out
<kelsin> light_: but with many changes for ubuntu of course
<exeakiel> How do I use .sh files?
<HumpBack> Hello, is there a file in ubuntu where we can put the name of modules we want to be loaded at boot time?
<quaal> does anyone know how to solve my black screen after logging out and logging back in problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376047
<soundray> exeakiel: you don't if you can at all avoid it.
<ledbettj> HumpBack:  /etc/modules
<soundray> exeakiel: what are you trying to do?
<kingcobra> kelsin: how do i check what drivers ubuntu is using at the moment
<HumpBack> ledbettj: thanks
<light_> kelsin: arrenlex Flannel thank you
<kelsin> kingcobra: I honestly don't know. the command "sudo lsmod" will show you what drivers are loaded, connecting them to what they are used for can be harder
<sean> Flannel: the these instructions are for Dapper, not Edgy :-/
<K3nto> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !monitor
<arrenlex> !xinerama | K3nto
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone here know anything about www.spamcop.net ? I just joined and sent them some of my spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lnxmomo> where can i find information on the future release of ubuntu and what it will include
<ubotu> K3nto: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sean> K3nto: !twinview
<exeakiel> Soundray - I'm following this - http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<Flannel> sean: Same method (although I think the text on the menu item is slightly different)
<lilrayray> how do you change the network settings (like choosing the SSID) from the command line?
<kelsin> lnxmomo: there are more general docs too, but if you goto packages.ubuntu.com you can search for packages in fiesty and see what version they are
<kelsin> lilrayray: the iwconfig program
<^BiplanE^> Are there official banners of ubuntu for my blog?
<light_> where can i see the differences between debian and ubuntu?
<ledbettj> lilrayray: sudo iwconfig interface_name essid <value>
<IndyGunFreak> light_: osdir.org
<ledbettj> like, sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "linksys"
<sean> Flannel: It says I already have Universe selected..
<arrenlex> !debian | light_
<ubotu> light_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kelsin> light_: googling "debian vs ubuntu" might be a start, there isn't one place to see EVERY difference
<lilrayray> ledbettj, what would I enter if my ssid is "michael"?
<Flannel> sean: alright, assuming you do, go back and see if numlockx is there
<jacob> anyone familiar with streaming?
<light_> IndyGunFreak: arrenlex kelsin thank you
<kelsin> ^BiplanE^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteButtons
<soundray> exeakiel: follow the ubuntu instructions instead. Watch out for a private message from ubotu
<^BiplanE^> thank you kelsin
<soundray> !wine > exeakiel
<houmala> what is command to leave gnome completely to command prompt?
<sean> Flannel: still not there :-/
<Flannel> sean: pastebin your sources.list (it's /etc/apt/sources.list)
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: how come you always PM bot info?  what if they have PM's off?
<wmealing_> can someone tell me if the RH directory server is available on ubuntu's repos ?
<soundray> houmala: temporarily or forever?
<sean> !pastebin
<ikitat> I have to do a breezy to dapper upgrade remotely.  The breezy install is a server so it doesn't have a desktop environment (it has ubuntu_minimal and ubuntu_standard).  The DapperUpgrade wiki page says that the desktop environment is essential.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sean> :P
<sean> ah k
<houmala> for good till reboot
<kelsin> houmala: you can hit ctrl-alt-F1 to goto the first terminal without "leaving" gnome, it's still running, Hit Alt-F7 to get back to it
<soundray> !goodbotuse | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: goodbotuse is please do "!factoid > user" see here: for more details:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/goodbotuse
<Flannel> ikitat: only if you're running a desktop environment
<ikitat> I'm 2 hours away from this server, but I need to upgrade it soon... should I be worried?
<ikitat> ok
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: reduces noise
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol, wasn't accusing you of botabuse
<Flannel> ikitat: (lots of people have removed ubuntu-desktop to remove some component, needs to be reinstalled to upgrade)
<lilrayray> ledbettj, I am confused, what goes inplace of <value>?
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  !
<n-iCe> Hii
<ikitat> I've always pulled off the debian upgrades without a hitch
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: oh ok.. i
<n-iCe> I change to ubuntu now :)
<n-iCe> changed
<bimberi> ikitat: that's referring to desktop installs.  you dont' need it for what you're doing.
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: hey
<kelsin> lilrayray: your essid, you should read the iwconfig manual for more information
<Flannel> ikitat: if you have no desktop metapackage, it doesn't matter, at all.  Just change sources.list and dist upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: what ended up being the problem yesterday?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: I also take care to tell people what I'm doing, so they know what to look for
<ikitat> great
<kronus_> hello all
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: no sweat, i was just curioius why you did that.
<ikitat> does aptitude provide an advantage over apt-get?
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  well i changed to ubuntu then... is ok now
<sean> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8707/
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: what was you're problem yesterday, i remember talking to you though
<n-iCe> ABout the icons
<arrenlex> ikitat: No.
<n-iCe> how to put it in the panel
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: I only saw this goodbotuse entry a couple of days ago, and it made sense to me, so I started getting into the habit.
<n-iCe> or in desktop
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: thats right... well that wasn't that big a deal, no real need to switch OS's over that..lol
<n-iCe> =p
* soundray is running out of battery. Good night!
<bimberi> ikitat: not since Edgy (6.10) where apt-get got 'autoremove' capabilities.
<n-iCe> now i'm thinking in compiz
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: i thought you mentioned your PC was slow?
<Flannel> sean: looks like you do, yes.  so, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install numlockx'
<_`XeOn_> man im getting mad i spend 10 hours a day installing uninstalling testing this testing that and never get what i want working
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  well this one no, the other one in my room yes.
<n-iCe> why ?
<ikitat> ok.... my goal is to go from breezy to dapper to edgy tonight
<n-iCe> what distro i should install in my slow pc ?
<SpudDogg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz
<arrenlex> soundray: Actually, I don't like it. Unregistered users will try to talk to ubotu and be frustrated that he is not replying (since they can't send PMs). Furthermore, having ubotu answer in the channel lets other users see the responses, and they learn things. Furthermore, helpers read ubotu's responses and make mental notes to use factoids to help people in the future.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ikitat> I had to install breezy a couple of weeks before dapper became stable :/
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: As you're in a Ubuntu channel, I suggest Xubuntu.
<n-iCe> Odd_Bloke:  but work slower than windows
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: What does?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: isn't compiz, beryl?
<houmala> what driver for a geforce 7600GS in ubuntu??
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Compiz != beryl
<bimberi> ikitat: i've kept my server at Dapper (because it's an Long Term Support release).  Something to consider unless you need up-to-the-minute config
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  moreless
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: thats what i thought.
<Flannel> ikitat: er, why to edgy?  Version of something you want?
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: just make sure you've got pretty good resources
<DigitalNinja> houmala: the nvidia driver
<n-iCe> here i have
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: If you want something crazily cut-down, Damn Small Linux perhaps. :p
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: what type of video card
<houmala> i know nvidia but where or which?
<n-iCe> Odd_Bloke:  i already try it, but my usb wireless adpater doesn't work there.
<n-iCe> why? i don't know
<premier_> I cant get my computer to hibernate, and it wont wake from suspend; I have to restart it
<K3nto> !twinview
<fjardt> If I just installed a KDE application, but how can I remove not only the application and all KDE things that were required for it?
<DigitalNinja> houmala: They honly have one driver.
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sean> Flannel: <3
<Regner> so i tried apt-get remove --purge mythtv, but its all still there, mythtv and mythtvbackend and the setup and all of it. How do i get rid of it so i can reinstall it from scratch
<houmala> hummm..
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: Have you tried Xubuntu or not, I missed your reply in the spaff.
<Flannel> sean: after you change sources.list, you need to update the package cache (that was the first command) to get the changes
<ikitat> Flannel bimberi, I could just stop at dapper
<DigitalNinja> houmala: you need to make sure your sources.lst is setup to get it thought
<IndyGunFreak> Regner: what i ended up doing, was goign to synaptic, and removing one package at a time.. then removing the core package last
<n-iCe> Odd_Bloke:  yeah work slow , slower than windows xp
<ikitat> I have no reason to go to edgy
<houmala> using default list that came with ubuntu
<sean> Flannel: thanks
<bimberi> ikitat: good idea, unless you really need a later version of something :)
<Flannel> ikitat: Unless there's a version of something you absolutely need, there's no real need to upgrade to Edgy for a server, especially.
<lilrayray> does safe mode have network access?
<IndyGunFreak> ikitat: what do you use now?
<bimberi> Flannel: :)
<ikitat> ok.. one more question.. how can I determine which apps I installed as backports?
* DigitalNinja can someone tell houmala how to configure his sources.lst to get the nvidia driver.
<arooni> what progeram will open visio files on my computer?
<houmala> uncommented all in list
<Regner> IndyGunFreak: i dont have X server installed
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: How slow is this PC?
<fjardt> If I just installed a KDE application, but how can I remove not only the application and all KDE things that were required for it?
<DigitalNinja> houmala: That should work. now "apt-get update"
<n-iCe> well Odd_Bloke isn't, in windows works fine... but i don't know why in xubuntu doesn't
<ikitat> IndyGunFreek breezy
<houmala> ok sudo apt-get install ?????
<IndyGunFreak> Odd_Bloke: i think he had some other issues than just the slow pC
<kelsin> fjardt: when you remove the package you installed it should remove everything else that wasn't brought it by you also
<MukiEX> Anyone know how to eject the livecd temporarily to burn something with k3b?
<bimberi> fjardt: sudo apt-get autoremove <package>
<IndyGunFreak> MukiEX: i'm not sure you can.
<Odd_Bloke> IndyGunFreak: Ah, right.
<n-iCe> so?
<DigitalNinja> houmala: use Synaptic to search for "nvidia"
<TridenT_Boy3555> Need help
<TridenT_Boy3555> anyone wanna?
<houmala> ok synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: so what?
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  what can i do ?
<IndyGunFreak> on the old PC...
<lilrayray> does safemode have network access???
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<wmealing_> can someone tell me if the RH/Fedora directory server is available on ubuntu's repos ?
<houmala> bet you cannt guess im new to this huh
<DigitalNinja> houmala: You could use apt-get but I don't remember what the package is called
<wmealing_> My ubuntu box is off and many miles away.
<kelsin> wmealing_: you can search on packages.ubuntu.com
<zoidberg> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: what are you trying to do, i guess i missed the question
<zoidberg> i have a qeustion
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<wolfspirit> you have to ask the question first
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zoidberg> ?
<houmala> will try nividia ( non free ???)
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  install linux in my slwo pc
<n-iCe> slow pc
<DigitalNinja> zoidberg: Just ask away
<wmealing_> kelsin, thanks !
<defendguin> how come watching web video's stinks in ubuntu even with the proper codec's
<sean> haha ubotu ownt zoidberg
<kelsin> wmealing_: np
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: well, what was the issue, it was wireless wouldnt' work, right?
<lilrayray> does anyone know if safemode has network access?
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: Works for me
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  jusy in ubuntu xubuntu work
<n-iCe> just
<defendguin> DigitalNinja: all i get it a black box
<premier_> can anybody help me with hibernation?  I think my computer cant find the swap partition
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: What are you trying to watch
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: so wireless worked in Ubuntu, but not in Ubuntu?
<defendguin> http://www.nba.com/hornets/  DigitalNinja try any video
<IndyGunFreak> i mean it dind't work in Xubuntu
<wolfspirit> I'm new to ubuntu (just came over from fedora)... and I was wondering.. is 2.6.17 really the newest kernel in the main repositories or do I not have all of them set up correctly
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: What type of graphics card does this PC have?
<n-iCe> IndyGunFreak:  works in ubuntu and in xubuntu but both works slow in my pc
<lilrayray> Does safemode have netwrok access???
<kelsin> wolfspirit: depends on what release of ubuntu you're using
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: thats right, you were getting connected, but it was real slow.
<wolfspirit> kelsin: edgy
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: going there now
<IndyGunFreak> n-iCe: i wish i could help you, but i know squat about wireless
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: Ubuntu safe mode? Why not just start it and find out?
<kelsin> wolfspirit: then yes
<n-iCe> np
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: it's loading
<n-iCe> where can i downlaod the last amsn version ?
<defendguin> DigitalNinja: you using the mplayer plugin?
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install amsn
<lilrayray> Odd_Bloke: I am in it now, and I cant seem to get my wirless adapter working, so I was wondering if anyone knew whether safemode was the problem
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: I'm on a slow connection at the moment so it may take a while
<n-iCe> should install the lastest version ?
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: I think so
<K3nto> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<slylyias> Hi, I'm using ubuntu on my new x86-64 computer, and I'm trying to ssh in to a remote unix cluster and run things like emacs and ddd there. However I can't seem to get a graphical interface. What do I need to do?
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: Yup! Mplayer plugin.
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: Why can't you boot into normal mode?
<defendguin> DigitalNinja: ubuntu installs the totem plugin by default
<kelsin> slylyias: you said you're sshing in but want a graphical interface, can you be more specific?
<defendguin> the mplayer plugin does work and i have used it in the past
<slylyias> I'm typing ssh <server address>
<DPic> my screensaver doesn't work
<lilrayray> Odd_Bloke: Because I cant start X in 6.10 without the NVidia drivers installed, and to install them I need internet access
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: You can use synaptic to install the mplayer plugin
<K3nto> hey guys. i got my second monitor to work , but the laptop screen is balck
<K3nto> or off
<wolfspirit> kelsin: edgy is the newest one other than fiesty (which is not released yet) right?
<arrenlex> wolfspirit: y
<kelsin> slylyias: yes that gives you a text connection, that's all ssh does by default. do you want a remote desktop type of thing, or do you want to be able to run a remote graphical app and have it show up on your desktop?
<slylyias> I want to run a remote graphical app and have it show up on your desktop.
<nisq_57> #foss
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: Just use the CLI?
<lilrayray> Odd_Bloke: how?
<TruVisionary> how do u change the Alt tab command to cube in compiz?
<wolfspirit> is there an easy direct update path for edgy to fiesty using apt-get or dpkg?  I know with yum you just change the release level and then say update and it goes to the newest version..
<Darth_Tux> is this a safe repository ?  deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free
<kelsin> slylyias: as long as the remote server has it enabled, edit your /etc/ssh/ssh_config file (sudo gedit /etc/ssh/ssh_config) and make sure you change the two lines about ForwardX11 to uncommented and "yes"
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: What happens when you boot into normal mode?
<techie> Good evening. Can anybody tell me how to make my Totem movie player read my cdrom?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: like DVD's
<lilrayray> Odd_Bloke: I get an Xserver error: "No Screens Found"
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<TruVisionary> techie, I think you have to download the codec
<kelsin> slylyias: (if you have access to the remote server there is an option in their /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to do the same, that has to be enabled)
<slylyias> Thank you Kelsin.
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: I think my internet connection is to slow for video. It's still down loading
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: Then what?
<techie> yes
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<russe11> I installed the Adobe Reader and plugin for firefox (with apt), but now if I use apt to remove it, I get error messages in firefox when clicking on pdf links, rather than being prompted to download the pdf file (what I want.) What can I do?
<kelsin> slylyias: it "should" work if both the server and your client have their config files to say it is
<lilrayray> Odd_Bloke: Then nothing happens and I have to reboot
<techie> it says it does not have the URI installed?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: hang on a sec.
<slylyias> Kelsin: Define access, hehe. There is 'can change it' and 'supposed to have access to that account'. :P
<DigitalNinja> TruVisionary: What's the story on "compiz"? I'm using Beryl on my main workstation.
<techie> IndyGunFreak> thanks in advance
<kelsin> russe11: goto preferences and the Content tab and change what firefox does with pdfs
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: Try using Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or other F-key).
<slylyias> Thank you for the help kelsin.
<jacob_> can someone help me download and install darwin streaming server
<lilrayray> ok, I will
<kelsin> slylyias: if you don't have root access on the machine you probably can change it's sshd settings
<IndyGunFreak> techie:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: You should get a login prompt, at which point you can follow instructions to install NVidia drivers from the command line.
<mEck0> I have an HP Pavilion DV6184ea and wonder how I can fix the battery monitor "power manager v2.16.1" in gnome? It does not show me the right % left of my battery and not the right time left :/ this works fine in Windows :/
<techie> Truvisonary how do you go there an enable. through terminal?
<Odd_Bloke> lilrayray: Which I suggest you print/copy out ahead of time.
<slylyias> I don't have the root password, but I found a really badly coded script that uses root prims that I can abuse to get a terminal console as root. :P
<russe11> kelsin: That doesn't seem like the cleanest solution, because it still thinks I have the acrobat reader plugin.
<islan> ghar!  the latest update for firefox has left it buggy as hell
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: I have video
<kelsin> russe11: does it only think that cause pdf's are still supposed to use it to open? once you change it to open pdf's with another program what types of plugin errors are you getting?
* DigitalNinja is it just me or do you need to set the web video to full screen sometimes. 
<DigitalNinja> ??
<defendguin> DigitalNinja: but why isn't mplayer included by default instead of totem.  totem doesn't work at all
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell where I can find a list of new viruses?
<Odd_Bloke> MatrixMon: New viruses for what?
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: Totme doesn't come with the codec to play anything
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: The codecs for Totem and Mplayer arn't free
<defendguin> DigitalNinja: they have a codec pack for that
<DigitalNinja> or open
<TruVisionary> DigitalNinja: I don't know much but I think that they both have basically the same effects but beryl is much more powerful or sumthin
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: I don't know how Totem works
<DigitalNinja> TruVisionary: Cool!
<DigitalNinja> TruVisionary: I'll stay on Beryl
<kelsin> defendguin: totem uses the gstreamer plugsin, if you enable all the repositories and then install all of the gstreamerplugin packages you can find, tomem will probably surprise you
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone suggest a music player like amarok for gnome? that is "not" rythmbox
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: Hold on
<Beverage> hey folks, I have a question, what should the permissions be on the /var/www folder so that it doesnt give you permission denied on the localhost url
<islan> I find totem a little on the buggy side
<|omegabeta|> something like songbird
<Odd_Bloke> TruVisionary, DigitalNinja: Beryl is a fork of the Compiz project, but seems to be favoured by most people...
<kelsin> |omegabeta|: mpd with sonata, listen, banshee, exaile
<MatrixMon> Winblows
<MatrixMon> Xp
<wolfspirit> Beverage: apache
<Odd_Bloke> MatrixMon: Why are you asking in #_ubuntu_?
<IndyGunFreak> Odd_Bloke: lol
<DigitalNinja> Odd_Bloke: I see
<wolfspirit> Beverage: but what you see in the url should actually be /var/www/html
<Beverage> wolfspirit, i have it installed, but i changed the permissions so i could work in that folder openly
<Odd_Bloke> |omegabeta|: You could look into mpd. Oh, poned by kelsin, I see. :p
<slylyias> kelsin: I don't seem to have gedit on the computer.
<TruVisionary> I'm gonna stick with compiz anyway
<|omegabeta|> Beryl is great.. WoW on one screen, thottbott on the other
<TruVisionary> but how do I install the themes for it?
<slylyias> kelsin: Sudo: gedit: command not found"
<|omegabeta|> emereld theme manager
<kelsin> slylyias: you can install it with "sudo aptitude install gedit" then
<DigitalNinja> | omegabeta |: what is "thottbott
<exeakiel> How do I get NVIDIA drivers?
<kelsin> |omegabeta|: I used to fade out wow to see thotbot behind it :)
<DigitalNinja> |omegabetta|
<wolfspirit> |omegabeta|: I agree
<slylyias> I use KDE, is gedit a gnome thing?
<TruVisionary> where would I get that emerald theme manager?
<DigitalNinja> what is thotbot?
<wolfspirit> slylyias: yes
<Odd_Bloke> TruVisionary: It's in repos.
<slylyias> IS there a KDE thing.
<riqz> hiya peeps
<TruVisionary> Odd_Bloke: "repos"?
<russe11> kelsin: I don't get any errors, but it still offers the plugin (that should have been uninstalled) as an option for PDF files that bothers me.
<riqz> listen any one of u know of a good rss feed reader for ubuntu?
<slylyias> is there a kde text editor I can envoke?
<IndyGunFreak> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wolfspirit> slylyias: lol  it's just a texy editor.. I'm sure KDE has one as well.. probably under office or accesories
<DPic> when i try to install java runtime environment it says that it cannot be installed because it conflicts with another program
<redhat_> I need to make a new folder in /var/www but i aint got the permissions and i cant see the user option in the system -> administration setup?
<crimsun> slylyias: kate
<russe11> kelsin: it's not really a problem I guess.
<kelsin> slylyias: kate
<peeps> hiya riqz
<duncan_> Hi all.  Anyone can help me?  Am new to Linux and Ubuntu - trying to install Beryl at the moment but having followed the instructions in http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL then I've just rebooted and Ubuntu seems horribly slow now (and Beryl not running) - I can see the screen redrawing slowly
<kelsin> russe11: I honestly don't know how to remove that :-(
<arrenlex> slylyias: kwrite
<techie> Which is the publisher in Ubuntu counterpart to MS Publisher, or is there any? If so, is this already installed in Ubuntu?
<riqz> hahah peeps i meant everyone
<arrenlex> slylyias: Or kate
<islan> redhat_, sudo chown -R 777 /var/www
<wolfspirit> redhat_:  use sudo ?
<kelsin> russe11: I never install the adobe stuff anymore cause that plugin is so horrible
<russe11> kelsin: It's okay, I'm just being a bit anal.
<riqz> guys a good rss feedreader ?
<peeps> riqz, yeah i figured, just messin around :P
<kelsin> techie: you mean for page layout type of work?
<riqz> haha peeps
<kelsin> riqz: liferea
<slylyias> kelsin: I got it to open in kate but I got a bunch of errors. Where can I post them because it will scroll off screen here.
<MatrixMon> Virus defintions anyone???
<techie> <kelsin>for publishing newsletter and layouts etc.... yes
<riqz> kelsin : sudo apt-get liferea?
<Odd_Bloke> duncan_: What are your graphics specs like?
<techie> a publisher program.
<kelsin> riqz: yep or use synaptic in gnome
<riqz> kelsin : sudo apt-get install liferea?
<duncan_> Radeon X300 (it's a thinkpad T43)
<riqz> kelsin : k thx man#
<kelsin> techie: can you define publisher? (Sorry I just don't know what you mean)
<TruVisionary> what is "repos"?
<|omegabeta|> TruVisionary: Reposatories
<riqz> im startin to love ubuntu
<kelsin> !Repositories | TruVisionary
<ubotu> TruVisionary: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<inpho> how can i detect my usb external harddrive on my ubuntu install?
<techie> <kelsin>creating one page leaflets with different types of fonts and similar to Pagemaker for example or along those lines in xp is called Microsoft publisher
<riqz> inpho: weird mine was autodetected
<exeakiel> How do I install video drivers on 6.06?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: did you get it working?
<DigitalNinja> defendguin: go to www.testing-linux.com. Use the instructions there
<kelsin> techie: look into Inkscape or Scribus, I prefer Inkscape, I think there are some others, but I use Inkscape for any type of layout work
<techie> <IndyGunFreak>i got sidetrack and wrote down the page, but probably will need to get more info this is now my third day using Ubuntu.
<redhat_> islan sudo chown -R 777 /var/www doesnt work. Cant i log in as root to do theese things?
<Odd_Bloke> duncan_: I think it's going to be exciting getting it to work on that. Are you using the binary drivers?
<techie> Kelsin thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> techie: the page is pretty clear
<islan> redhat_, not in ubuntu, you just have sudo
<akinari42> hi
<islan> redhat_, of course you can just use sudo for all of your commands
<inpho> how can i detect my usb external harddrive on my ubuntu install?
<techie> INdyGunFreak I had downloaded stuff from there and put in the terminal this morning but still it did not work. tell me the page again. if so can I redo it .. maybe I did something wrong
<redhat_> islan but the sudo chown -R 777 /var/www doesnt work?
<duncan_> Odd_Block: um, just using whatever came with the live CD.  Package Manager claims that the ones installed should be compatible with an X300
<akinari42> Does anyone else have ubuntu running on a MacBook?
<slylyias> kelsin: SUCCESS! I have a graphical window! Thank you.
<IndyGunFreak> techie: what do you mean tell you again?
<kelsin> slylyias: np
<duncan_> (odd bloke even, oops)
<arrenlex> duncan_: I have an X300. You're going to have to use the newer drivers from ati.com rather than the ones from the ubuntu repositories because the older ones don't work well with this card.
<techie> the site link
<sanityx> I have a silly question. How do I add a module to the list of modules that load at boot? (kernel modules that is)
<IndyGunFreak> techie: it shoud install ina bout 5min
<slylyias> HAve a good night everyone!
<kelsin> slylyias: most distributions have that off by default ont he clients and not the server, ussually have to edit that file, glad it works
<DPic> i can't access software prefrences. can anybody help me?
<kelsin> sanityx: /etc/modules
<duncan_> ahh right.  I have those sitting on the desktop atm.  ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86
<duncan_> the .run file
<kelsin> sanityx: edit that file as root (sudo gedit /etc/modules)
<arooni> can anyone help me install subversion 1.40
<techie> <IndyGunFreak> tell me the link again, i think i went to another page that somebody else suggestged.
<arooni> http://pastie.caboo.se/44693
<quaal> does anyone use syslog-ng
<IndyGunFreak> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<IndyGunFreak> that links you right to the instructions
<techie> <IndyGunFreak>so I want to try it now, whatever you tell me.
<sanityx> kelsin, How come I only see two modules listed in that file? Aren't there tons that run at boot by default?
<kelsin> arooni: just use synaptic in gnome
<islan> redhat_, check your PM
<IndyGunFreak> techie: its no prob, i can help you with it real fast. its not hard
<arrenlex> duncan_: Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<arooni> kelsin: i need subversion 1.40
<kelsin> sanityx: yes, but that's the place for ones you want to add, I'm not 100% positive on where the others are listed
<kelsin> arooni: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<redhat_> islan what pm?
<techie> <IndyGunFreak> yeap I put those instruction in terminal this morning and then retried and it did not work
<kelsin> arooni: my mistake edgy only has 1.3
<arrenlex> duncan_: If it still doesn't work after that guide, then come back, we'll try and help :)
<IndyGunFreak> techie: then you need to enable the repositories at the top of the page.
<islan> redhat_, I just opened a dialog window with you
<kelsin> arooni: sorry, good luck
<IndyGunFreak> techie: hang on a sec
<islan> redhat_, should be in the tabs of your IRC client
<techie> <IndyGunFreak>do yo have a pm or can we talk there so i can follow your instructions.
<inpho> is there a way to get my usb external drive to detect in ubuntu? the removable media doesnt find it
<IndyGunFreak> techie: you can pm me here, thats fine, or if you want to send me an IM, thats fine to.
<duncan_> okay, will go through the guide now.  Cheers!
<redhat_> islan it isnt i just started one with you?
<DigitalNinja> exit
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: If you look in /dev/ when it's plugged in, is there an entry which might represent it?
<TridenT_Boy3555> HELP
<islan> redhat_, sure, just open one with me
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  Nope, dont see it.
<redhat_> islan i did didnt you got my pm?
<techie> IndyGunFreak i opened a chat room and I am typing to you but I do not see you yet
<islan> *sigh*
<riqz> Guys is there any way for ubuntu when i minimize programs to stop them extending and occupying the whole lower panel?
<TridenT_Boy3555> Anyone wanna help me?
<TridenT_Boy3555> I could really use help...
<IndyGunFreak> techie: is your nick registered? if not, thts why you can't send PM's
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: Are you sure?
<islan> redhat_, nevermind then, what do you get when you try sudo chown -R 777 /var/www ?
<techie> IndyGunFreak can you see the open chat room
<IndyGunFreak> techie: no
<techie> yes it is registered
<techie> no
<techie> IndyGunFreak go ahead
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  it would show up as a "usbsomething" right?
<kelsin> riqz: if you right click the little handle on the left wide of the window list I think you can access some options that might let you set the minimum and maximum size of the window buttons
<Spee_Der> !ask \ TridentT_Boy3555
<TridenT_Boy3555> Help...Help...
<techie> IndyGunFreak then tell me how to communicate
<Spee_Der> !ask | TridentT_Boy3555
<ubotu> TridentT_Boy3555: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> techie: do you have yahoo, aim, or one of them?
<DPic> can somebody help me enable the multiverse?software prefrences doesn't appear on my system administration menu
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: Nope, probably 'sdxn' where x is a letter and n a number.
<techie> no
<IndyGunFreak> cuz my PM's are going through to you for some reason
<TridenT_Boy3555> Uh
<techie> yes gaim
<techie> i think
<TridenT_Boy3555> It's TridenT_Boy3555
<TridenT_Boy3555> Not tridentT
<akinari42> Does anyone else have problems with cd burning on a MacBook?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: but do you have a instant messenger service, like Yahoo or AIM?
<riqz> kelsin: hmmmm cant see anything...
<DPic> ahhh chatrooms are so confusing can somebody send me a private message if they can help
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  i do have an hdc could that be it?
<redhat_> islan nothing it just give me the user@user-desktop:~$ again
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  no sdxn though
<kelsin> !EasySource | DPic
<ubotu> DPic: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<techie> IndyGunFreak gaim internet messenger
<Megatron1> I feel stupid for asking this but, I installed the Compiz and XGL packages from the repositories... how do I use them instead of the default gnome?
<Spee_Der> TridenT_Boy3555: just ask your question and perhaps someone will help you.
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: If you unplug the USB drive, does it disappear?
<DPic> thanks kelsin
<DPic> let me check that out
<TridenT_Boy3555> Okay, so I get issues..I get to this screen after I choose install on 32-bit boot screen. http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2632/picture002uv6.jpg then I get this...http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9421/picture003rd9.jpg then I get this http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/8342/picture004yl9.jpg then http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4898/picture005au8.jpg and before I reboot http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6593/picture006dv
<inpho> Odd_Bloke: good thinking. hold
<islan> redhat_, that means it was successfull, the directory /var/www should be owned by you now
<me> ^^
<CaptWho> hey, i'm installing a program and it's looking for the C directory.  where is it in drapper drake? i'm not familiar with C at all
<IndyGunFreak> techie: but do you have a registered nick, with say, AIM or Yahoo?
<techie> IndyGunFreak i can see you on the other chat room
<riqz> anyone know why i cant browse people's files on linux dc++
<techie> with gaim
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  errm nope :C
<IndyGunFreak> techie well i can't see you
<redhat_> islan but when i go to the directory i still cant create a new folder1
<islan> redhat_, message?
<techie> IndyGunFreak maybe it did not take the registration yesterday.
<me> wow...
<techie> IndyGunFreakhow do I re-register.
<IndyGunFreak> techie: thats what i suspect
<TridenT_Boy3555> So
<kelsin> CaptWho: what program is this and do you know what it means by C directory?
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: Strange. I'm not really that familiar with external HDDs, so finding someone more experienced is probably a good idea...
<techie> IndyGunFreak ok
<TridenT_Boy3555> Anyone wanna help?
<kingcobra> kelsin: i hav a .tar.gz linux driver for my wlan card now but i dont kno how to install it properly
<kingcobra> kelsin: can u help please
<techie> IndyGunFreak what is the command to re-register?
<kelsin> kingcobra: maybe, what driver is it? link me to the website?
<redhat_> i am trying to create a folder with the graphic filesystem so i get no message. But i cant click the button create directory?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: do this.... go to the freenode front page, where all the text scrolls when you first sign on and type this, "/join #help_techie" no quotes
<CaptWho> kelsin, it's a program called ularn and it's looking for the libs
<kingcobra> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<TridenT_Boy3555> :(
<inpho> Odd_Bloke: usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<inpho> [17239138.364000]  usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<inpho> [17239138.644000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 14
<inpho> [17239138.828000]  usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<inpho> [17239139.132000]  usb 2-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<inpho> [17239139.148000]  usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  that is what i see if i do the dmesg command
<islan> redhat_, use the terminal in such cases, at least to just troubleshoot
<redhat_> islan i am trying to create a directory with the graphic interface but i cant click the button create directory?
<kingcobra> kelsin: its the top 1 that is correct for me I think, rt73
<techie> IndyGunFreak how do I connect to you I just send you an offer chat
<techie> i click accept but nothing happens
<riqz> anyone use linuxDC++ here?
<kelsin> kingcobra: yep, one sec
<MatrixMon> Does anybody know about bluesnarfing?
<riqz> or any other linux dc++ client
<isofunk> investigating
<Nameeater> riqz: I find most linux dc clients terrible :(
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: You should avoid flooding the channel like that, but I'm afraid that still doesn't help me. Perhaps someone else can help...
<TridenT_Boy3555> Going to repeat question.... Okay, so I get issues..I get to this screen after I choose install on 32-bit boot screen. http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2632/picture002uv6.jpg then I get this...http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9421/picture003rd9.jpg then I get this http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/8342/picture004yl9.jpg then http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4898/picture005au8.jpg and before I reboot http://img84.imagesha
<techie> IndyGunFreak  still there?
<redhat_> islan like create /var/www/folder1 ?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: yes.
<cris> can someone help me with fluxbox?
<IndyGunFreak> techie: are you using an MIRC client, or do you get on here with GAIM?
<kelsin> CaptWho: do you have source compiling packages installed?
<GaiaX11> kingcobra: do lspci
<techie> IndyGunFreak how do i register so that you can see me
<TridenT_Boy3555> Oh forgot, it doesn't work..Never get's to install
<techie> yes
<TridenT_Boy3555> So yea..
<techie> xchat
<kelsin> !build-essential | CaptWho
<riqz> nameeater i used dc++ on windows for a local university hub. I find that on linux it wont let me download or see anyones files
<ubotu> CaptWho: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<CaptWho> actually, it's looking for the precompiler
<TridenT_Boy3555> I feel like I am just someone typing away in a chatroom that ignores me
<techie> IndyGunFreak xchat 2.6.6
<islan> redhat_, mkdir /var/www/folder1 should do
<Megatron1> anyone?
<TridenT_Boy3555> How glorious
<techie> IndyGunFreak   xchat 2.6.6
* TridenT_Boy3555 commits suicide
<Nameeater> riqz: yea that was what I had problems with, either the searching sucked or it was really hard to get files
<IndyGunFreak> techie: ok.. pay attention.. go to the frontpage, where all that stuff loads when you first sign in, and type this ... "/join #help_techie" no quotes, i'm there waiting on you
<rcmiv> anyone had problems with nxclient connecting to fiesty
<Flannel> TridenT_Boy3555: Your last URL gets cutoff (afer au8), and people hear you.
<Spee_Der> TridenT_Boy3555: I didn't get the full link on the last picture.
<inpho> is there a way to get my usb external drive to detect in ubuntu? the removable media doesnt find it
<redhat_> islan i now get the message cant create catalog /var/www/folder1: permission denied
<Flannel> rcmiv: #ubuntu+! for feisty spport
<TridenT_Boy3555> eh?
<Nameeater> unfortunately I dont know of any decent software, and I dont know enough to write my own :\
<riqz> nameeater: it really shudnt be hard to make a program like this work
<TridenT_Boy3555> mmmk
<TridenT_Boy3555>  http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6593/picture006dv4.jpg
<islan> redhat_, try sudo mkdir /var/www/folder1
<Nameeater> so you've tried linux dc++? I thought that looked one of the better ones
<Errpast1> CUPS 1.2 keeps prompting me for credentials.  It won't accept ANY, even root.
<rcmiv> Flannel, oy, sorry, alright thx
<TridenT_Boy3555> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4898/picture005au8.jpg
<Errpast1> Anyone have any permissions issue with CUPS 1.2?  Any workarounds?
<Errpast1> I've run lppasswd
<Errpast1> still no luck
<TridenT_Boy3555> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2632/picture002uv6.jpg then I get this...http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9421/picture003rd9.jpg then I get this http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/8342/picture004yl9.jpg then http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4898/picture005au8.jpg and before I reboot http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6593/picture006dv4.jpg all in order
<TridenT_Boy3555> Yea, they all in order
<kingcobra> GaiaX11: i cant see the card listed here
<redhat_> islan i acts like its created but when i try cd /var/www/folder1 it says: no such file or directory
<kelsin> kingcobra: I think I know your problem
<kingcobra> GaiaX11: my bad its a usb cconnection
<Spee_Der> TridenT_Boy3555: I'm not sure how to handle that actually, but I did look at those pictures. I am wondering if you are installing to a clean drive ?
<kelsin> kingcobra: have you installed firmware for your driver at all?
<islan> redhat_, do a ls /var/www/
<TridenT_Boy3555> Spee_der: nope
<Flannel> TridenT_Boy3555: what USB devices do you have?
<kingcobra> GaiaX11: it shud b lsusb i suppose
<TridenT_Boy3555> uhhhh
<kelsin> kingcobra: type "sudo dmesg | grep wlan0" and pastebin the stuff that comes out?
<TridenT_Boy3555> USB mouse
<TridenT_Boy3555> That's it
<kelsin> !pastebin > kingcobra
<riqz> so that i know...how do u update to feisty?
<Flannel> !upgrade | riqz, but feisty support is in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> riqz, but feisty support is in #ubuntu+1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<redhat_> islan the folder isnt there
<TridenT_Boy3555> Flannel: USB mouse that's all
<islan> redhat_, *sigh* your thing is bein' silly
<TridenT_Boy3555> Oh and I did the memory test sucessfully lol
<TridenT_Boy3555> Reminds me to check my speed...Said I was running at 886
<redhat_> islan ye i cant understand it neither
<Flannel> TridenT_Boy3555: Odd.  Try using the alternate CD to install
<inpho> is there a way to get my usb external drive to detect in ubuntu? the removable media doesnt find it
<GaiaX11> kingcobra: Do you mean a usb card???!!!
<TridenT_Boy3555> Flannel:???
<riqz> but feisty isnt out yet then?
<Flannel> riqz: Feisty is alpha software still
<riqz> aaaa k ty flannel
<kelsin> kingcobra: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846 that thread might help, ask in the channel if you have problems with it
<Flannel> TridenT_Boy3555: Instead of the "desktop" (live CD), get the "Alternate" CD
<GaiaX11> !feisty|riqz
<ubotu> riqz: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> does anyone know if there is a channel for firestater ?
<bulmer> install failed,on a thinkpad 600 with 92meg of ram..it gets stuck at 6% retrieving libss10.9.8
<riqz> ty gaia
<TridenT_Boy3555> Flannel: Mine isn't Live :( I couldn't find LIVE CD :(
<redhat_> islan should i try to uninstall?
<Flannel> TridenT_Boy3555: you have the Desktop CD, that is the liveCD
<TridenT_Boy3555> Flannel: Uhh...LiveCD=Load to ram and go righto?
<islan> redhat_, eh, that seems a little far to go, but I don't know if that's an installation error or not; did you just install it?
<Pelo> TridenT_Boy3555,  the alternate installis the one that is hard to find, the live cd is the regular one with the desktop
<riqz> Anyone know of some cool addons for the desktop.?i mean like eyecandy. And not beryl pls Something like gDesklets
<redhat_> islan yes i just installed it
<TridenT_Boy3555> http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-iso/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso <---- what I have
<TridenT_Boy3555> Flannel, Pelo I also have the 64-bit
<riqz> something that wont destroy my ubuntu install like beryl
<arrenlex> TridenT_Boy3555: That is the "desktopCD\liveCD", they are the same. You need
<TridenT_Boy3555> But that gave me more issues, like the screen was not in color and all crazy
<Pelo> TridenT_Boy3555,  sounds like the live cd
<arrenlex> !alternate | TridenT_Boy3555
<ubotu> TridenT_Boy3555: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<TridenT_Boy3555> mmmk
<TridenT_Boy3555> weird
<Flannel> TridenT_Boy3555: Right, that's the Desktop CD, you want the alternate CD, same place, literally changing 'desktop' to 'alternate' in that URL *should* get you it
<quaal> when i go to install syslog i get this The following packages will be REMOVED:
<quaal>   klogd sysklogd ubuntu-minimal
<quaal> is this ok ?
<nachouru> hi i need help installin ubuntu 6.10
<kingcobra> GaiaX11: yes its a usb wireless lan card/chipset
<arrenlex> quaal: NO
<quaal> arrenlex, why ?
<quaal> why cant i install syslog without removing them?
<TridenT_Boy3555> Flannel, pelo, arrenlex...running out of CDs
<kingcobra> kelsin: it says no ipv6 routers present
<arrenlex> quaal: Because you're removing the kernel logger, the system logger, and the ubuntu core.
<quaal> uhhh
<riqz> Is installing compiz a good idea?
<TridenT_Boy3555> flannel, pelo, arrenlex, not sure if I even have a blank lol
<quaal> arrenlex, so you're saying i cannot install syslog on ubuntu ?
<kelsin> kingcobra: when? what step were you on, or what this when you typed in the dmesg command?
<inpho> is there a way to get my usb external drive to detect in ubuntu? the removable media doesnt find it
<kelsin> kingcobra: if you think you need the ralink drivers follow that howto I linked to you to get help installing them
<kingcobra> yes when i typed dmesg command u said to
<riqz> Can i fuck up my drivers and shit trying to install compiz?
<nachouru> I have this problem when i run the live Cd i get till log in screen but cant log in any ideas? im on a toshiba Satelite
<kelsin> kingcobra: did it say anything else? or only that one line?
<arrenlex> quaal: That package isn't even in the repos. What are you trying to install?
<arrenlex> !language > riqz
<nachouru> any ideas?
<TridenT_Boy3555> Okay
<TridenT_Boy3555> Guys
<riqz> sorry
<quaal> arrenlex, syslog-ng
<TridenT_Boy3555> So what is the Alternate CD the same type of installing?
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Unlikely, but even then not in an irretrievable manner...
<quaal> arrenlex, syslog is a logging daemon
<TridenT_Boy3555> Like...Does it install the same or do I actually need to know something about the shell lol
<kingcobra> kelsin: [17179887,508000] bwlan0: no ipv6 routers present
<riqz> odd_bloke : so i can do it
<kingcobra> kelsin: that was all it said after i typed ur command
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Go for it. I'd suggest Beryl instead of Compiz however.
<n-iCe> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nachouru> can anyone help me?
<kelsin> kingcobra: ok, forget that then, you said you think you needed ralink drivers, I liked you this forum site http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<arrenlex> quaal: Hmm. If you're installing a different system logger, then it makes sense to remove the old one. Nevermind, then. I thought you were trying to install a regular package.
<riqz> odd_bloke : i tried beryl
<riqz> odd_bloke : it broke
<kelsin> kingcobra: follow that to try and install those drivers
<quaal> arrenlex, hmm ok
<riqz> odd_bloke : lol freezes up all the time
<riqz> odd_bloke : lol freezes up at startup
<rlevitin> !ntfs
<riqz> odd_bloke : wont even run
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<quaal> arrenlex, so it removes programs automatically that would be doing the same thing, preventing conflicts
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Beryl and compiz are built on a lot of the same codebase.
<rlevitin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<riqz> odd_bloke : i cant believe mine wouldnt run
<riqz> odd_bloke : but beryl is in alpha development aint it
<cycro> hi
<cycro> has anybody used photorec before?
<inpho> can i private message someone my dmesg so i can ask a question concerning it?
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Yeah, and it forked from compiz. Go figure. :p
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: Better to use a pastebin.
<arrenlex> quaal: That's right. apt resolves conflicts and dependencies. That's what makes it useful.
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  i dont know what that is
<quaal> arrenlex, cool. thanks
<riqz> odd_bloke : i might just wait until beryl is beta at least
<cycro> anybody use photorec?
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: See topic.
<quaal> Odd_Bloke, i tried installing compiz. it failed miserable and kinda hosed my system
<gh0st> hey, how can i automatically shutdown my pc after xx minutes (without any sounds)?
<quaal> Odd_Bloke, beryl installed in like 15min with no problems.
* quaal shrugs
<kingcobra> kelsin: ok i dont think i hav installed firmware for the driver, ill follow link now
<nachouru> guys? anyone can help me?
<jinxuhuang> hi hi quick question im trying to install ubuntu with reiserfs and mount noatime is there any short coming to this?
<nachouru> I have this problem when i run the live Cd i get till log in screen but cant log in any ideas? im on a toshiba Satelite
<cactaur> nachouru: What's the question?
<Odd_Bloke> gh0st: Set up an elaborate system using dripping water which gradually places more and more pressure on the power button. :p
<kelsin> kingcobra: if you want to QUICKLY try out the firmware idea, download the fireware file from that site you linked me and place the bin file that you get out of the tar.gz in /lib/firmware then reboot and see if the card responds
<kelsin> kingcobra: if that doesn't work quickly then I would say follow that forum guide
* assasukasse is away: 
<nachouru> cactaur: I have this problem when i run the live Cd i get till log in screen but cant log in any ideas? im on a toshiba Satelite
<sixhat> nachouru, Can you do a ALT+CTRL+F2 to go to tty2?
<nachouru> no... what is tty2?
<Anohaakten> hey can I get some help on dual booting?
<bulmer> console number 2
<inpho> Odd_Bloke:  so can i paste that in here?
<sixhat> nachouru, Its Console 2
<GaiaX11> Anohaakten: !grub
<p47> clear
<Odd_Bloke> inpho: Go to the URL given, paste the stuff there. Then paste the resulting URL in here.
<linxeh> are there any decent timetracking applications around? eg simple task lists with a simple start/stop front end?
<nachouru> ok... but an error happens when i try to log in... says smth about my last session was shorter than 10 sec and gets me back to log in screen
<bulmer> Anohaakten: install windows first before linux
<flamesrock> are there any programs that can be used limit the download speed of a program?
<Anohaakten> when I download ubuntu directly from its website, does that version automatically come with that program "grub" allowing me to dual boot
<Anohaakten> I have vista installed already
<inpho> Question conerning this:
<inpho> [17239923.072000]  usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<inpho> [17239923.204000]  usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<inpho> [17239923.204000]  scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<inpho> [17239923.204000]  usb-storage: device found at 12
<inpho> [17239923.204000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<kelsin> !dualboot | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<inpho> [17239928.204000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<gh0st> Odd_Bloke: not bad, any better way?
<Odd_Bloke> linxeh: There might be a cron frontend somewhere.
<inpho> [17239928.204000]    Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST3320820A        Rev: 3.AA
<inpho> [17239928.204000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<arrenlex> !pastebin | inpho
<ubotu> inpho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  sda: Write Protect is off
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  sda: Mode Sense: 53 00 00 08
<p47> help me please I can execute kiba-dock only as root :(
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<kelsin> !pastebin | inpho
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)
<|omegabeta|> !pastebin | inpho
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  sda: Write Protect is off
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  sda: Mode Sense: 53 00 00 08
<inpho> [17239928.208000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<cactaur> nachouru: you say this is on the live cd? Because that's weird. The live cd shouldn't have a log-in screen.
<inpho> [17239928.208000]   sda: sda1
<p47> help me please I can execute kiba-dock only as root :(
<inpho> [17239928.220000]  sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<inpho> [17239928.220000]  sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<inpho> i did that
<|omegabeta|> !pastebin | inpho
<|omegabeta|> !pastebin | inpho
<|omegabeta|> !pastebin | inpho
<inpho> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8718/
<sixhat> nachouru, This is fom the Live CD?
<arrenlex> |omegabeta|: Don't spam. Once you paste, you can't stop. Server has a queue.
<gh0st> Odd_Bloke: and you forgot the 'no sound' precision, because, with "sudo halt 30" the last 10 minutes are BEEPING
<nachouru> yes
<GaiaX11> !flood| inpho
<ubotu> inpho: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|omegabeta|> netsplit :")
<nachouru> yes it is
<ryanakca> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gh0st> hey, how can i automatically shutdown my pc after xx minutes (without any sounds like the beep in 'sudo halt xx')?
<p47> alguna persona me puede ayudar a ejecuar kida-dock ?
<p47> help me please I can execute kiba-dock only as root :(
* ryanakca does the netsplit dance
<Odd_Bloke> gh0st: Also the dripping water might make a noise. My bad. ;)
<sixhat> nachouru, can you login from the tty2?
<arrenlex> WB everyone!
<kelsin> Anohaakten: yes the default ubuntu install sets up grub for itself. If it finds your windows partition (which it shoudl) it will put a line in your grub conf about windows for you
<nachouru> havent tried
<Spee_Der> Phew...
<riqz> i cant believe how much hackin one needs to do to install compiz or beryl
<riqz> its unbelievable tbh
<ryanakca> gh0st: sudo shutdown -h x
<nachouru> ill try and come back...
<ryanakca> where x is the time in minutes
<sixhat> nachouru, ok
<gh0st> ryanakca: but it BEEPS
<nachouru> any other thing ill need to try?
<Errpast1> Has anyone had a CUPS 1.2 issue, where no matter what credentials you provide to the web interface on port 631, the credentials are rejected?
<gh0st> at least on my machine
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: They are in alpha...
<arrenlex> riqz: Hacking? All I had to do was paste one line into /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get install beryl.
<inpho> I have a question concerning dmesg, can somone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8718/
<kelsin> riqz: These are beta (sometimes alpha) software made by volunteers and users, until it matures it's going to be rough sometimes depending on hardware conflicts
<riqz> arrenlex: maybe u had xgl already installed
<sixhat> nachouru, try to get the error message
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nachouru> any launch mode like the ones suggested on help?
<arrenlex> riqz: No, beryl doesn't use xgl.
<p47> help me please I can execute kiba-dock only as root :(
<eromero> hi fellows, hey how can i reinstall ipw3945 module?
<riqz> arrenlex: ... yes it does
<PriceChild> arrenlex, beryl can use xgl
<arrenlex> riqz: Oh, if you're on ati, I guess.
<gh0st> ryanakca:  one the last 10 minutes, my machine is beeping after each minute is over...
<eromero> and ieeee80211
<riqz> arrenlex no im nvidia
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: In future, avoid ATI. :p
<arrenlex> riqz: Then why are you trying to use xgl? o_O
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Really? Then you don't need XGL.
<linxeh> Odd_Bloke: that's not quite what I meant - I was thinking more along the lines of tasks for me to do :)
<riqz> arrenlex : maybe now i know lol why it didnt work
<nachouru> sixhat: any launch mode like the ones suggested on help?
<riqz> odd_bloke so what do i use for beryl? aiglx?
<Odd_Bloke> linxeh: Ah, I see.
<kingcobra> kelsin: you dont have permissions to write to this folder
<inpho> I have a question concerning a device, can somone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8718/
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Find an appropriate guide on the Beryl wiki.
<sixhat> Toshiba Satalites tend to have problems with graphics... at least some models...
<riqz> odd_bloke funnyly enough i have and i installed xgl with nvidia...
<jinxuhuang> hi is there any shortcoming to install ubuntu with reiserfs and mount noatime?
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Then you found the wrong page.
<jinxuhuang> this is for a home pc
<sixhat> nachouru, and from here i can't say it's a graphic card problem or something eles
<riqz> odd_bloke : lol
<p47> help me please I can execute kiba-dock only as root :(
<riqz> odd_bloke : look http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<flamesrock> question: are there any programs that can be used limit the download speed of a program?
<nachouru> ok ill try to get u the error message
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<riqz> odd_bloke : look it has both options to do it with ati and aiglx
<n-iCe> can any recomend me a mp3 player?
<nachouru> ill try that and come back thx sixhat
<p47> help me please I can execute kiba-dock only as root :(
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Look, it says nVIDIA. ;)
<kelsin> kingcobra: need to copy that bin file to that folder as root, for example in a terminal "sudo cp <file> /lib/modules"
<sixhat> nachouru, ok.. try loigin in in console mode
<Odd_Bloke> n-iCe: mpd w/ a client is what I use.
<n-iCe> Odd_Bloke,  ?
<arooni> folks i need a visio replacment
<riqz> odd_bloke : it cant be that easy
<n-iCe> for play music ?
<sixhat> nachouru, if it logs then it might be a X problem
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Have you tried? :p
<kelsin> n-iCe: another vote for mpd, you can also try exaile, listen, banshee, etc
<arrenlex> (18:33:55) riqz: odd_bloke : it cant be that easy
<arrenlex> (18:29:51) arrenlex: riqz: Hacking? All I had to do was paste one line into /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get install beryl.
<Odd_Bloke> arrenlex: Heh.
<riqz> odd_bloke : even with geforce go 6200?
<n-iCe> kelsin,  how can i downlaod mpd , sudo apt-get install mpd ?
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Suck it and see.
<eromero> anyone?
<riqz> odd_bloke : suck it?
* assasukasse is away: 
<arrenlex> n-iCe: You'll need universe enabled.
<kelsin> n-iCe: yes, mpd might be tough though, it's a server program... if you are unfamiliar with linux might want to try listen, banshee, or amarok (kde) before mpd
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Try the instructions.
<riqz> ok
<riqz> i'll be back odd_bloke
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: If they don't work, come back for help.
<Odd_Bloke> riqz: Ominous. :p
<n-iCe> i already downlaod it
<riqz> i will ty
<eromero> hi fellows, hey how can i reinstall ipw3945 module?
<kelsin> eromero: if you installed it once, can't you just install it again? I assume you need to cause your kernel upgraded?
<Odd_Bloke> eromero: In Synaptic, right-click on the package and select re-install...
<n-iCe> thank you guys
<eromero> i didnt installed it by hand and cant find the package name to reinstall it =(
<trentg> Is /etc/init.d/rc.local stop run on reboot?
<n-iCe> kelsin,  now how can i open it?
<n-iCe> isn't in multimedia
<kelsin> n-iCe: taht's what I was trying to tell you, start out with "listen" or "banshee" or the rythembox mp3 player included with gnome before mpd
<n-iCe> ...
<n-iCe> ?
<n-iCe> now how can i uninstall it then ?
<Blankhorizons> amarok is pretty nice too
<kelsin> n-iCe: mpd is "Music Player Daemon" it's a daemon that sits in the background you need to install another client to use it, and edit some config files to point you to your mp3 player
<kelsin> n-iCe: use synaptic to uninstall it by right clicking and select mark for removal
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> what about amms ?
<Errpast1> Other than /var/log/cups/error_log, how can I troubleshoot a printing problem
<linxeh> trentg: rc.local doesnt take a parameter usually
<kelsin> all of the media player syou can install with synaptic, just search for media player and you'll find a lot
<kingcobra> kelsin: what folder do you want me to put it in then modules or firmware
<abcdef> ubuntu is nice
<Msword> Flannel you here?
<linxeh> trentg: it gets run when you enter a multiuser runlevel, so I doubt it gets run at shutdown
<kelsin> kingcobra: /lib/firmware I mistyped
<kingcobra> kelsin: also firmware doesnt hav any other files in it
<trentg> linxeh: it looks like it does.. start, stop, restart..
<abcdef> it's very fast compare to my gentoo lolz
<n-iCe> abcdef,  it's
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone tell me where to go to get Rythmbox skins?
<eromero> how do i know what package owns a file?
<n-iCe> i need a good player like winamp
<trentg> linxeh, I mean /etc/init.d/rc.local, not /etc/rc.local
<Msword> ok guys
<cafuego_> eromero: dpkg -S <file>
<kelsin> kingcobra: that's fine, you aren't running any other drivers that need firmware loading
<Msword> this is the last chance ubuntu has
<kingcobra> kelsin: ok. thers just2.6.17-10 generic folder in there
<Msword> it came so close to f***ing up my computer
<kingcobra> kelsin:ok
<linxeh> trentg: ok, well /etc/init.d/rc.local will get called if it is linked in the runlevel dirs, but the default stop / restart doesnt do anything.
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know how to view packages by install date in synaptic or by other means?
<tecky> N-ice: xmms ?
<linxeh> trentg: the kind of stuff you normally put in rc.local doesnt really suit stop/restart - if it did you'd have it in a separate /etc/init.d script anyway
<trentg> linxeh, oh I see.. thanks very much
<linxeh> trentg: what are you trying to do ?
<n-iCe> tecky,  other one ?
<trentg> linxeh, I want to put iptables-save in there
<tecky> n-iCe ya ... looks and acts just like winamp "XMMS"
<riqz> im back
<Cryoniq> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<n-iCe> i tried it but i don't like it othero ne ? of that style ?
<riqz> well Im running the script to install beryl now... It kinda looks to me its installing glx again
<Lord_Maynoth> Msword why don't you install ubuntu on an older non essential computer
<Msword> Everyone look at this and no one will know how to fix it, guarenteed
<Msword> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8698/
<linxeh> trentg: I'd just write a quick script in /etc/init.d and link it apropriately
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone tell me where to go to get Rythmbox skins?
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. what is a good mountpoint to specify when mounting an ISO?
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<pix_535> ##windows rox kthnxbye rofl
<trentg> linxeh, so if I put it in /etc/rc5.d will it get run on shutdown/reboot?
<mynullvoid> at the moment all my log files are being compressed into .gz; how can I get it deleted instead using logrotate ?
<gyaresu> Cryoniq: /mnt/iso
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: HEY!
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: HOW R U d00D!
<Cryoniq> he he.. thanks.
<leeba> hello
<|omegabeta|> pix_535: huh?
<Fuzzehskittlez> hi guys i gota few questions ;O
<karretero> I need someone to tell me how to start a xubuntu text installation
<arrenlex> !ask | Fuzzehskittlez
<ubotu> Fuzzehskittlez: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<karretero> please help
<leeba> I have a question about Ubuntu6.1 Server install
<Fuzzehskittlez> k
<leeba> i installed just fine
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: HEY MAN DO j00 KNOW LINUXES, I THINK MY /ETC FOLDER IS TEH 0777
<leeba> i added a root user and password
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: WUT DO I DO!?!?>!?!
<arrenlex> !caps | pix_535
<ubotu> pix_535: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Fuzzehskittlez> i wanna install ubuntu but do i use server or desktop
<pix_535> sorry
<leeba> now i need to get it online
<riqz> here goes my 3rd attempt at installing beryl
<leeba> connect to the net..
<linxeh> trentg: yeah it should do, and called with the stop parameter
<riqz> man recovering from a bad install is hell
<arrenlex> riqz: Third time's the charm ;)
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: desktop if you're using this computer like a normals windows machine
<Nomad`> Why would one computer get stuck at "Mounting root file system" while another boots all the way just fine? (trying to install ubuntu 6.06 using the Desktop CD)
<|omegabeta|> !rules | pix_535
<ubotu> pix_535: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arrenlex> riqz: Have you deleted xgl?
<Fuzzehskittlez> because i tried installing the suse one but it just messed up mu comp -.- had to restore
<trentg> linxeh, OK, thanks very much.
<ubuntu> hello
<riqz> arrenlex: im running on gnome session
<karretero> I need someone to tell me how to start a xubuntu text installation, please help
<arrenlex> riqz: Under X or Xgl?
<abcdef> what is Keyring password ?
<riqz> arrenlex: x i hope
<osx5> anyone here use pine
<karretero> nop
<gyaresu> abcdef: One password to rule them all.
<Msword> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol
<kelsin> karretero: you download the xubuntu alternate cd, then from the boot menu you hit f3 and f4 (etc) to find the option for a nogui or textonly install (or something like that)
<arrenlex> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: oh sorry, just returning the favor of being a lame troll
<nachouru> sixhat: still here?
<sixhat> ubuntu, portugu?s?
<osx5> anyone use pine here?
<ubuntu> ok
<abcdef> gyaresu, so i will need to type password everytimes?
<|omegabeta|> !etiquette | pix_535
<sixhat> nachouru, yes
<ubotu> pix_535: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<riqz> arrenlex: damn! how would i uninstall xgl? i thought by running Gnome session it would run x
<ubuntu> thanks
<gyaresu> abcdef: Program to hold onto your password.
<billy> hello everyone.
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: I use gentoo, and have for some time, I don't think I need any advice on howto setup "ubuntu"
<leeba> Hello!
<|omegabeta|> !etiquette | pix_535
<gyaresu> abcdef: once per reboot/login session
<abcdef> gyaresu, can i use my login password?
<nachouru> ok... it worked... i got to the console (dont know how to do anything there im a newbie)
<n-iCe> sooooooo ?
<billy> Is there an Open Office chat server?
<n-iCe> =D
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: you sure are a c00l d00d m4n
<leeba> I like your nick ubotu!
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: why r u s0 l33t
<ubuntu> como hago para buscar el OTRO CANAL???
<gyaresu> abcdef: use any password you like they arn't linked.
<n-iCe> Other one instead xmms ???
<riqz> arrenlex: please tell me im not gonna destroy my os
<abcdef> it's every annoying,
<arrenlex> riqz: I think they could help you better in #ubuntu-effects
<kelsin> abcdef: you should use whatever passowrd you typed in initially, the first time the keyring runs it will ask you for a main password
<|omegabeta|> !rules | pix_535
<ubotu> pix_535: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<riqz> arrenlex: ok
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: wait, what are the guidelines
<pix_535> |omegabeta|: what is a guideline
<Fuzzehskittlez> downloading ubuntu it says its only 689.4 MB, so i can put it all on just 1 CD?
<ubuntu> SOMEBODY HELP ME
<ubuntu> I SPEAK SPANISH
<arrenlex> Fuzzehskittlez: Yep, ubuntu is designed to fit on one cd.
<pingpongboss> does anyone know how to remove TC:Elite and wolfenstein?
<arrenlex> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<leeba> May I ask a question about commands?
<gyaresu> !caps | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arrenlex> !ask | leeba
<ubotu> leeba: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok, and will this keep freezing after installiation like SUSE did?
<leeba> Ok
<ubuntu> AJA OK
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<nachouru> sixhat: how can i fix that X error u talked about?
<gyaresu> makuseru: I don't really understand that question.
<Nomad`> Why would one computer get stuck at "Mounting root file system" while another boots all the way just fine? (trying to install ubuntu 6.06 using the Desktop CD)
<sixhat> nachouru, you logged into the console, probably theres's some parameter that you can pass at boot time, they'll depend on the Toshiba that you have
<leeba> what command do i use to add my ip address etc.
<billy> OpenOffice has everything displayed in Greek.  Should I uninstall and reinstall it, or is there a way to get it to just be in English.
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: fully depends on your hardware. The main ubuntu and xubuntu cd's are "live" cds in that they will boot and allow you to run some programs without installing first, so you can see if your computer gets past that. If it does the full install will probably work as well
<nicoAMG> ubuntu: please use ubuntu-es for help in spanish
<digitize> this is more of a fireofx question, but i am using ubuntu, anyway - when looking at digg.com firefox slows down A LOT, and it slows down the entire system, only with digg.com is this happening.  any suggestions? clearing out the firefox files / rebooting?
<arrenlex> gyaresu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska
<leeba> to my ubuntu6.1 Server install
<ubuntu> I AM USING A CD LIVE
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok
<dager> leeba, what do you mean "add" your ip address?
<ubuntu> IT COOL
<gyaresu> Nomad`: Do you have more information about the computer that gets stuck ( i imagine they are different machines btw)
<sixhat> nachouru, What is your Model?
<riqz> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo
<nachouru> let me check :P
<riqz> IT INSTALLED
<pingpongboss> does anyone know how to remove TC:Elite and wolfenstein?
<riqz> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
<arrenlex> riqz: Yay?
<leeba> I mean to get on line with my server
<gyaresu> arrenlex: Yeah I know matroska but you have multiple audio tracks on the file?
<riqz> arrenlex: OMG IM SO HAPPYYYYYYY
<leeba> i need to add my info
<wolfspirit> pingpongboss: how did you install it?
<makuseru> gyaresu: on mkv's there is usually more than one audio track japanese and english in my case, and im trying to burn it as a dvd video, but my progrma uses the default language which is japanese, im trying to change the dafault to english
<Fuzzehskittlez> and, kelsin, is there a way i can install this without formatting my hard drive?
<riqz> arrenlex: lOOK wooby windows!
<leeba> i dont knowhow to put in the command line for to add that
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit: from *.run files
<Nomad`> gyaresu: yeah a bit, but i can't think of anything significant that would cause it to stick. there are no USB devices plugged in, only one hard drive (formatted and partitioned to leave unallocated space)
<nachouru> sixhat: L20
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit, some kinda script i guess
<BUMBACL0T> [20:51]  <BUMBACL0T> when printing a photo, is the glossy side on top or bottom?
<BUMBACL0T> [20:51]  <BUMBACL0T> coz i don't want to waste the paper
<Fuzzehskittlez> gloosy on top
<dager> leeba, are you on a dhcp connection?
<wolfspirit> pingpongboss: if they didn't include an uninstaller you probably will have to manually remove it by doing a find command.. or peek in the script to see which directories it installed to
<jinxuhuang> hey i get error when installing the kernel using alternative cd i try to redo it now it ask me to select the right kernel linux-386 linux-image-386 or linux-image 2.17.4 blah so which one should i use?
<leeba> It is a proxy
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit, dang i thought so. thx
<gyaresu> makuseru: Sorry. I don't know.
<Fuzzehskittlez> is there a way i can install this without formatting my hard drive?
<Msword> !partition help
<kelsin> makuseru: Fuzzehskittlez do you have a spare partition for ubuntu? If not you'll have to resize your windows which can be easy, or can be painful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Msword> ...
<Msword> someone help me with partitioning for ubuntu
<riqz> i do get this error tho
<riqz> No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<riqz> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but
<riqz> this client has the version 1.0-9746.  Please make sure that the kernel
<riqz> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<riqz> NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.
<Fuzzehskittlez> wut do u mean spare partition
<dager> leeba, try "dhcpcd eth0" then "ifconfig eth0 up", replacing eth0 for the proper device name
<riqz> beryl: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, falling back on visinfo.
<gyaresu> Nomad`: Do you have any lspci info or a computer model number?
<digitize> Msword: what do you need exactly?
<nachouru> sixhat: its a toshiba satellite l20
<Fuzzehskittlez> wut do u mean spare partition?
<riqz> its still runnin tho
<Msword> to get ubuntu on my f-ing computer
<Lord_Maynoth> I finally got my partitions working using  a script
<arrenlex> riqz: That is a Bad Thing(tm).
<makuseru> kelsin: why was that addressed to me?
<wolfspirit> pingpongboss: not as big of a deal in linux though as it is in windows.. in windows there are alot of dll files etc. that might be tied to other programs or registry settings etc.  you don't have to really worry about this in linux
<arrenlex> riqz: You probably don't have accelerated rendering, though.
<riqz> arrenlex: oh noes
<Lord_Maynoth> msword I don't know much
<Lord_Maynoth> but I will try to help
<riqz> arrenlex: which means?
<Lord_Maynoth> what are you trying to do
<Nomad`> gyaresu: nope, it's an older computer that's been laying around for a while. i'll see what specific info i can find and come back later, gotta take off for a bit. thanks though :)
<kelsin> makuseru: mistype, sorry
<digitize> Msword: i understand this, but you have to be explicit - i can't read your mind, ask your exact question
<arrenlex> riqz: What's the outout of "glxinfo | grep render"?
<arrenlex> output *
<Fuzzehskittlez> wuts a spare partition kelsin
<riqz> arrenlex: can i post it here?
<Msword> digitize: i'm sorry that i'm mad, but my computer almost got recked and i had to tinker with it for 3 hours to fix it
<arrenlex> riqz: How many lines?
<riqz> glxinfo | grep render
<kelsin> Msword: you're trying to resize window partitions to make room for ubuntu?
<riqz> sec
<Lord_Maynoth> I wouldn't reccomend using ubuntu on my main rig or my main hard drive
<Msword> digitize: i want ubuntu on my computer dual booting with windows
<Lord_Maynoth> :c
<sixhat> nachouru, I'm looking for any similar problem, but can't find one... In ubuntu 6.06 it seams to work fine...
<riqz> riqz@riqz-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<riqz> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but
<riqz> this client has the version 1.0-9746.  Please make sure that the kernel
<riqz> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<riqz> NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.
<riqz> direct rendering: No
<riqz> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 6200/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<kelsin> !pastebin | riqz
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit, do you know what terms i should search for? or do u have no idea
<ubotu> riqz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sixhat> nachouru, is your ubuntu 6.10?
<leeba> Say, do you think it is easier to put Ubuntu Desktop 6.1 on and add LAMPP or to a server install with LAMPP and add gui?
<Fuzzehskittlez> kelsin, i probally alredy have enough room for ubuntu
<kdrlx> (noob) hey I have a question ... I have Automatix2 .. its for Dapper and I am on Dapper .. but the Update Manager keeps saying there is a new version for Automatix. The new version wont work with Dapper so I dont want to upgrade .. how do I disable it
<riqz> kelsin: wht happened
<Fuzzehskittlez> how do i partition tho
<kelsin> leeba: either is very easy
<Msword> i need a link to a easy guide to partition my hard drive and dual boot with xp
<GaiaX11> !flood|riqz
<riqz> arrenlex: did u see it?
<Fuzzehskittlez> i need same as msword i think
<riqz> im not doing it on purpose
<Lord_Maynoth> I wouldn't use automatix2 on dapper... only edgy
<leeba> easy for you to say..hope I can say that in shortly!!
<arrenlex> riqz: You've apparently installed nvidia from two or more different sources, and now all the parts are fighting amongst each other and not finding the version they expected so they all sit down and cry and look confused.
<riqz> arrenlex: thats not good
<leeba> I have been trying for a month and can not seem to figure it out! :)
<wolfspirit> pingpongboss: not really.. sorry  you can try a whereis nameofprogram  or go to /  and type  find. -type f -name \*wolfenstein\*
<riqz> arrenlex: any ideas?
<Msword> anyone have a link?
<sixhat> nachouru, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteL20-268?highlight=%28L20%29
<Lord_Maynoth> rigz backup format
<jinxuhuang> hey i get error when installing the kernel using alternative cd i try to redo it now it ask me to select the right kernel linux-386 linux-image-386 or linux-image 2.17.4 blah so which one should i use?
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone tell me where to go to get Rythmbox skins?
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit, ahh thx
<riqz> arrenlex: but beryl is still running thop
<digitize> Msword: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p3.htm may help
<andy05> can someone help me install sql-server
<nachouru1> sixhat: sorry got disconected
<nachouru1> sixhat: yes im on ubuntu 6.10
<leeba> This is an amazing channel!
<arrenlex> riqz: But the effects are being done in software, which means it'llb e slow.
<Fuzzehskittlez> but digitize, that is for ubuntu 6.06 is it same for 6.1?
<SpacePuppy> amazing as in awesome? or amazing as in mystical?
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit, turns out it was in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory lol
<pingpongboss> wolfspirit, thx for ur help
<wolfspirit> pingpongboss: np
<nachouru1> sixhat: any ideas on anyboot mode i should try?
<leeba> well..i suppose in a way...both
<kdrlx> Anything similar to Automatix on Dapper ?
<Brazil4Linux> I'm trying install ATI driver in Feisty
<gyaresu> kdrlx: Just enableing the repos and installing the packages you need will do fine.
<andy05> when i tried to install it says mysqk-server dependency problems leaving unconfigured
<Frogzoo> kdrlx: if you run automatix & it breaks, please don't come here for support
<SpacePuppy> Brazil4Linux: what kind of card?
<pingpongboss> kdrlx: i heard about easyubuntu
<gyaresu> andy05: You don'
<Brazil4Linux> SpacePuppy: Radoen 9600
<pingpongboss> kdrlx: think u might get something if u search up on that
<kdrlx> Frogzoo: k .. I didnt know that
<Fuzzehskittlez> msword taht website will not help you
<gyaresu> andy05: You don't have the right repos enabled I think.
<Fuzzehskittlez> This website is not about the 'Desktop' Live/Install CD's installer.
<Brazil4Linux> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php?title=Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Fiish> if u have the repos u dont need automatix anyway
<andy05> how do i enable it
<nachouru1> sixhat?
<billy> why are all the OpenOffice displays in transliterated Greek?
<jinxuhuang> hey i get error when installing the kernel using alternative cd i try to redo it now it ask me to select the right kernel linux-386 linux-image-386 or linux-image 2.17.4 blah so which one should i use?
<sixhat> nachouru, I imagine you'll have to run some sort of parameters at boot to change screen definitions... but I can't tell you which...
<gyaresu> !prefix | andy05
<ubotu> andy05: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<welgin> good morning
<gyaresu> !repos > andy05
<kelsin> kdrlx: learning how to do it the right way teaches you more and will make you more knowledable in the long run too, and honestly doesn't take much longer
<andy05> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<welgin> goog morning
<sixhat> nachouru, I was looking for someone that might had the same problem and seams that there was a problem in 5.10
<Brazil4Linux> welgin: good night here :)
<gyaresu> andy05: I ">" directed that to you so as not to flood the chanel.
<arrenlex> riqz: Do you still have the nvidia .run package?
<Fuzzehskittlez> msword
<nachouru1> how did he solved it?
<jinxuhuang> is there a guide to network install for ubuntu?
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<leeba> and now for dumbest question of the evening
<arrenlex> leeba: Yes, the answer really is 42.
<gyaresu> _drumroll_
<BrendanM> Does VLC support visualization plugins like Whitecap or Milkdrop?
<leeba> I knew that!
<Nontitle> does anyone use gtk-gnutella for ubunt? i need the ip address of the Pseudo UDP Node
<Nontitle> I seemed to have lost it
<pingpongboss> this $HOME/.dmrc error at login is driving me nuts...
<BrendanM> Anyone here use VLC/
<Jarhead756> how can i mount an iso, and where is a good place to do so? i am trying to install a game from it, so will i be able to play from the iso?
<leeba> Thank you..but really ..what do I type in command line after log in and password.. to Ubuntu..when I type in this command....dhcpcd eth0" then "ifconfig eth0 up", replacing eth0 for the proper device name
<joshjosh> anyone here use exaile?
<arrenlex> !iso | Jarhead756
<ubotu> Jarhead756: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Jarhead756> joshjosh: no, but i thought about it, do you?
<eromero> anyone knows if the keyboard can be disabled? i'm using a laptop as a kiosk, only need the mouse and want to disable the keyboard so users dont do anything they're not supposed to
<joshjosh> was thinkign about trying it out since i can't get amarok working (it was working, then i removed it and reinstalled ad infinium and it won't load)
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: so "my.sio" is the path to the file, and mount point is where to mount it?
<billy> The answer is : NO.  There is no openoffice.org english IRC channel.  Turns out, this is it!
<Nontitle> has anybody here used gtk-gnutella before?
<BrendanM> eromero, you could remove the keyboard from xorg.conf
<eromero> :o
<`nicola> My ubuntu loading screen is ugly (I'm not talking about gnome loading screen) is there a way to edit it ? thanks
<eromero> sweet
<leeba> sudo?
<nachouru1> sixhat: anythin that could help? if not im going to try every mode that appears on help menu
<At0mic_P1> Can you download just part of a torrent?
<eromero> BrendanM: let me give it a try
<arrenlex> Jarhead756: Yep
<leeba> sudo su dhcpcd eth0" then "ifconfig eth0 up", replacing eth0 for the proper device name
<At0mic_P1> Like if it has a bunch of files in it and I only want one.
<riqz> arrenlex: dude nobody is helping me in #ubuntu-effects
<sixhat> nachouru, Well You can try them... they wont arm your system
<Jarhead756> At0mic_P1: yes, use azuerus, you can specify which files you want to download, it works.
<kelsin> eromero: if you make a new user, then make sure they can't su or sudo to root, it's really hard for them to do anything that bad to the system
<At0mic_P1> Thanks
<arrenlex> riqz: Oh, that's where you were. I wondered why you didn't say anything.
<BrendanM> eromero, be sure to make a backup, or just comment it out
<sixhat> nachouru,  And If one of them works please tell me
<arrenlex> riqz: I'd asked you: Do you still have the nvidia .run package?
<gyaresu> At0mic_P1: Yeah. It's client dependant though. Maybe azureus...
<nachouru1> ok ill try
<riqz> arrenlex: can u come in ubuntu-effects for a min pls
<nachouru1> sixhat: there is any way of installing it without gettin all this trouble?
<gbellmann> hi, need help running ubuntu on my athlon64 with two geforce 7600 in sli mode, the cd starts but the screen goes blank
<sixhat> nachouru, Yes, You can use the Alternate Install CD
<Jarhead756> anyone here played doom 3 within ubuntu?
<leeba> i created a root user and password ..in command line..is sudo to standard login and su for root?
<nachouru1> uhmm... need to download that?
<sixhat> nachouru, It install in the old text mode installer
<kelsin> !anyone | Jarhead756
<ubotu> Jarhead756: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrendanM> leeba, sudo lets you do root things without actually logging in as root
<owner> can someone help me install mysql-server
<BrendanM> leeba, ubuntu encourages you to use sudo instead of using the root account
<gbellmann> owner: apt-get install mysql
<owner> when i install it it gives me a dependency erro
<nachouru1> sixhat, can i get to the text mode installer with the livecd?
<kelsin> leeba: yeah sudo allows you to make complex rules, in ubuntu the first user has all sudo privileges but you can also make it (for example) one user can run iwconfig without a password as root, etc
<Bobby> hello... how is everyone?  I hope someone can help me.... last night someone one gave me some help and some websites to go on to get my linux to connect to my windows C: drive... but... i was unsuccessful in putting it all together and now kinda fustrated...  can someone help me out?
<BrendanM> I hate that "anyone...." bot speech. That's a perfectly legitimate way to start a question and it sounds more polite, in any case.
<leeba> Why Brendan
<kingcobra> kelsin: can you tell me what i am supposed to replace `uname -r`with
<owner> and it says cannot configure
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: so, what does the -o loop do?
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: and if i want to unmount?
<sixhat> nachouru, no You'll need this http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<kelsin> kingcobra: `uname -r` in a terminal is replaced automatically by bash to your kernel version
<kelsin> kingcobra: if yoiu want to manually replace it, run the command "uname -r" and replace what comes back into the original command
<nachouru1> ok... thx for all the help if i can fix it ill let u know
<sixhat> nachouru, this will allow you to install in text mode,
<BrendanM> leeba, it's harder to accidentally screw something up, and harder for viruses/hackers to mess things up. If you're not a root user, you have to enter a password to do anything really serious.
<arrenlex> Jarhead756: -o specifies options. The "loop" option mounts it as a loopback device, i.e. rather than as a real hardware device, you mount a file.
<arrenlex> Jarhead756: To remove it later, umount <mountpoint>
<kingcobra> no its fine
<garfield1> hey guys...I just installed 6.10 and I need some help getting it to run
<BrendanM> ...not that there really are Linux viruses... but *in theory*
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: peace of cake, much easier than installing something in windows and all.
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<BrendanM> So...not a single VLC user in here?
<Bobby> all it says is that the SMB connection failed.... any help would be great!! thank you!!
<kingcobra> kelsin: couldnt find package gcc 3.4 came up after first instruction
<kingcobra> kelsin: does this matter
<makuseru> BrendanM: i wish, then maybe i could get some help
<kingcobra> kelsin: i skipped it
<kelsin> makuseru: asking on the mkv mailing or forums is probably a quicker way to find that out
<kelsin> kingcobra: you need to install the packages needed for compiling
<makuseru> wheres that
<kelsin> !build-essential | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<terroris> hello
<kelsin> makuseru: http://www.matroska.org/ that's their website
<eromero> well removing the keyboard from xorg.conf didnt work... any other ideas?
<makuseru> thanks
<terroris> yay ubuntu users
<kingcobra> kelsin: which step do i need those packages installed for
<owner> when i try to install mysql-server it gives me an error of: dpkg dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server
<BrendanM> eromero, did you restart the X server?
<garfield1> does anyone have experience with problems when trying to run ubuntu off of an external hdd?
<eromero> yep
<leeba> So is it better not to have created a root user? and left it as it was when i first  installed it using my ubuntu login and password?
<owner> any1 got any ideass
<garfield1> eromero...was that a yes to my question or someone else's?
<bulmer> leeba depends
<lap> someone can tell me if alternate cd install minimal system ?
<lap> like debian.
<Bobby> anyone please?  networking help.... ??
<eromero> garfield1: to BrendanM
<lap> and let me install what i want after.
<arrenlex> !server | lap
<ubotu> lap: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<terroris> yes networking help
<BrendanM> eromero, try that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363903
<terroris> I need help too
<bulmer> lap i dont know, it didnt work for me on a thinkpad 600 with 92megs
<BrendanM> eromero, he links to some guide that might be helpful
<terroris> can anyone give advice on getting wireless working?
<nisq_57> BrendanM:  instead of su try sudo -i
<gbellmann> hi, need help running ubuntu on my athlon64 with two geforce 7600 in sli mode, the cd starts but the screen goes blank
<kelsin> kingcobra: any of the compiling steps
<garfield1> gbellmann...I can't help you much, but what drivers are you using for your card?
<owner> how can i configure mysql-server
<gyaresu> Bobby: What's the problem?
<owner> it gives me dependency errors
<kelsin> eromero: what are you afraid of them doing, as long as you make sure a user doesn't have root privileges there isn't a lot they can do to the system if they aren't root and don't have root's password
<gyaresu> terroris: Have you followed the wifi 'howto'
<terroris> uh I tired
<terroris> err tried*
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: i have an iso mounted at /home/matt/Desktop/2 , and it wont unmount. i don't know why.
<eromero> well they can open other programs
<gbellmann> garfield1: i want to install it on my hard disk, so i suppose they are the generic drivers (ubuntu 6.06)
<Bobby> thank you gyaresu...i am trying to coneect my linux box to my windows box... i can get to my router and on the internet with my linux box but i can't see my windows box at all
<leeba> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications.Would it be  easierfor me to wipe out the server edition, install the Desktop CD for 6.1 then install LAMPP?..
<eromero> as i said this is a kiosk, so they shouldnt be able to open anything else
<eromero> just the kiosk app
<gyaresu> terroris: Do you know what chipset you have? (lscpi). Have a look on the forums for someones success story.
<Bobby> ii've configed the stab file and mounted it with sudo mount -a
<terroris> hrrm
<Bobby> but i just get a SMB connection failed every time...
<terroris> ill look on the internetz
<Jarhead756> what is the command to unmount an iso from a folder?
<kingcobra> kelsin: what 1 is a compiling step
<bulmer> Bobby why not mount it manually and see how it goes?
<Bobby> how do i go about doing that?
<arrenlex> Jarhead756: Is it producing terminal output?
<gyaresu> Bobby: Are you sure that you're 'sharing' from windows properly and that there is no firewall issues?
<Bobby> i'm new at this linux thing
<bulmer> Jarhead756: umount  dirname
<Bobby> yes i am sharing it...
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: it mentiones unmount not being a command, i think its umount
<terroris> when you say chipset
<gyaresu> Bobby: Try the command 'smbtree'
<Jarhead756> bulmer: thanks
<Jarhead756> arrenlex: got it
<terroris> you are talking about my wireless card, right?
<riqz> arrenlex: dude whts the name of the channel i was on
<gyaresu> terroris: What type of wireless device is it?
<arrenlex> riqz: #ubuntu-effects
<kelsin> kingcobra: I don't want to be discouraging, but to compile this driver you probably should have a lot more knownledge about linux and compiling in general, I'm afraid I don't have time right now for that kind of help
<gyaresu> !prefix | terroris
<ubotu> terroris: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Bobby> i don't get anything...
<garfield1> it's most likely a driver problem, i.e. ubuntu can't see your video card at all, try to find a specific set written for your card and ubuntu
<gyaresu> Bobby: Can you ping the windows box?
<terroris> gyaresu: linksys
<garfield1> if you stick around I'm assuming someone might have better advice than that though
<Bobby> destination host unreachable...
<leeba> I assume this channel has people during the day as well? I will be at my server tomorrow and will try to use the command Riqz gave me to connect  but having help then would be good
<leeba> if it does not work
<gyaresu> terroris: please be verbose. Exactly what device is it? Provide a link if possible.
<terroris> !gyaresu | linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyaresu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !prefix | Bobby
<ubotu> Bobby: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<terroris> yeah, im new too irc as well
<BrendanM> leeba, this channel always has people...
<Bobby> ubotu thank you sorry...
<gyaresu> leeba: 24hr support :)
<lu-bao> gyaresu, it should be like that :D
<leeba> thanks you all.. I am so gald to figure out how to get to IRC!
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell Bobby about ubotu
<DM|> Ok im having a problem with GNOME panel, everytime i shut down/reboot and log back in my clock is moved and i have to move it back. anyone esle?
<ToddEDM2> hey guys , could someone help me troubleshoot my wifi connection, i had it ... then when i updated a bunch of security updates, i lost it
<kingcobra> kelsin: ok
<kelsin> DM|: are all of the items on your panel "Locked"? (when you right click on them there should be an option
<gbellmann> garfield1:OK thanks anyway
<gyaresu> Hey ToddEDM2 still problems with the wifi eh?
<jake333> how do i install darwin streaming server onto ubuntu
<riqz> leeba: wht command did i give u?
<ToddEDM2> now its on my laptop
<DM|> kelsin aye, then i reboot and bring everything back up they are still locked, just in different positons ( my clock moves all the way to the left of the cluster of things)
<ToddEDM2> i have something for the grafx card, but need a connection
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: Rebooted and broken eh?
<ToddEDM2> yes
<jake333> how do i install darwin streaming server onto ubuntu
<ToddEDM2> gyaresu, you heard of envy?
<kelsin> kingcobra: I think this: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/pool/dapper/main/ralink-drivers_cvs2006-08-24-kernel2.6.17.9_386.deb may be a packaged version of the driver you need, maybe you can try downloading that and installing it
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: You know the wireless aln device name
<lap> what is the difference between desktop and alternate cd ?
<bulmer> jake333: is it a .deb package? what do you have ?
<leeba> riqz: try "dhcpcd eth0" then "ifconfig eth0 up", replacing eth0 for the proper device name
<ToddEDM2> gyaresu i have network-manager installed now
<kelsin> kingcobra: if you come in later maybe there will be someone that has that card that can help better
<jake333> bulmer: its a .tar.gz
<terroris> I need some help with getting wireless to work, if anybody can help me
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: I'm a cli guy. Do you want to open a terminal?
<gyaresu> terroris: I was helping you. Did you find the device info?
<terroris> yes
<lap> Someone can tell me the differences between Alternate and Desktop CD ?
<kingcobra> kelsin: thanx very much
<bulmer> jake333: you need to untar to see the contents..its a source file? then you need to compile it first, if its binary..an rpm inside tar.gz?
<ToddEDM2> i have a terminal open
<gyaresu> terroris: Care to be more specific?
<wolfwalker> Okay, so Ubuntu and its derivatives won't run on my computer. No versions of it will. Debian won't, Knoppix will, Mandriva will, DSL will. Something to do with the motherboard I think.
<arooni> does anyone know how to use dia
<ToddEDM2> terroris... im having the same problem
<kitche> lap: desktop boots into a live system and you can install from there alternate is just the installer in textmode
<wolfwalker> So what distro is most like Ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> I need an alternate
<terroris> gyaresu: linksys wmp54g v4.1
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: iwconifg
<garfield1> okay....I'll throw this one out there for anyone who has any ideas....I installed 6.10 on my external HDD today and it was doing fine the first 2-3 times I loaded it.  I then left it and booted back to XP, now when I try to load it, it will give me the start-up screen with the ubuntu logo and the progress bar.  The bar does not move for ~5mins and then it goes to a screen that tells me...
<garfield1> ..."Buffer I/O error on devide sdd, logical block 0" -- also: /bin/sh: couldn't access tty; job control turned off
<joshjosh> wolfwakler: Debian or LinuxMint, SimplyMepis...those
<leeba> riqz:that was what yousaid to type in the command line to enter my  IP address for my server
<gyaresu> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lap> kitche alternate cd install the same way as debian ?
<kelsin> jake333: do you just want to share itunes music? Rythmbox in gnome can do that as well (if you didn't want a server app to do it)
<wolfwalker> LinuxMint?
<ToddEDM2> ath0
<terroris> ...
<ryanakca> My mom has a Lexmark E210 printer plugged into her Windows XP SP2 computer, upstairs, with the ip of 192.168.1.102 and the hostname of BIG-DEN. This computer has the ip of 192.168.1.100 and the hostname sigma. How do I print on the E210 from this computer?
<riqz> leeba: hehe dont think it was me
<leeba> so I do sudo then that riqz?
<leeba> oh
<leeba> oops
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: iwlist ath0 scan
<riqz> leeba; it wasnt me
<jake333> i want to stream 3g to my phone
<DM|> kelsin any ideas?
<nisq_57> wolfwalker: how much ram you have?
<riqz> leeba: lol
<wolfwalker> 256 megs
<jake333> bulmer:its a sourve
<riqz> leeba: i wish i had tht kind of knowledge
<gyaresu> terroris: give me a second.
<joshjosh> what do i use to add programs to startup? i know it's under system somewhere...
<wolfwalker> !linuxmint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leeba> riqz: but is it right?
<kelsin> DM|: if the panel items are locked like you said the no sorry, I don't use it often
<wolfwalker> :/
<jake333> bulmer:source
<terroris> gyaresu: okay, sorry
<kelsin> joshjosh: under preferences -> session
<wolfwalker> !Mepis
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<bulmer> jake333: then you must compile it
<joshjosh> thanks
<jake333> ok
<jake333> how do i do that?
<jin> !lztex
<bulmer> jake333: read the README file
<jin> !latex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lztex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jake333> i did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ToddEDM2> ok gyaresu... i got a long list of text
<jake333> and its not telling me what directory to put it in
<jake333> ill make my own?
<kelsin> jake333: do you need to run this as a server or do you JUST want to share music for itunes?
<jake333> i need to run the server
<terroris> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulmer> jake333: you need to prefix your responses
<fruitboy> Ubuntu is a great OS...
<kelsin> jin:  you want to install the tetex packages if you want latex
<fruitboy> I'm using it at this very moment.
<blanky> hey guys where are most of the icons in
<fruitboy> (-1)(-1) = 1
<blanky> /usr/share/icons ?
<lap> kitche you use desktop or alternate cd ?
<jake333> bulmer: sry
<fruitboy> Would anyone here be able to assist me in installing Quake III?
<bulmer> jake333: i cant track all the messages flying trough..you must prefix with a nick
<kelsin> blanky: /usr/share/pixmaps and /usr/share/icons
<blanky> thanks man
<kitche> lap I use mini myself
<jin> kelsin, I'm searching for an editor
<fruitboy> I have a Linux demo version of Q3A...
<blanky> thanks kelsin
<jake333> bulmer:  ok here, so how do i make a file in the folesystem
<kelsin> jin: a wsyiwyg editor or just a good tex editor with great latex support?
<kelsin> jin: text*
<lap> kitche i hate that ubuntu install 2gb of crap with desktop, i want a cd that will install debian-like system.
<jin> kelsin, I prefer a wsyiwyg editor
<merc> trying to get it so my web server (apache2) to have a custom 404 page.  i made .htaccess file, put in "ErrorDocument 404 /errorpage/404.html" (which is the relative path to the custom 404 page), yet i dont get my custom page, any ideas?
<bulmer> jake333:  make a file? touch filename
<lap> after debian install 60meg is used instead of 2gb hehe
<kelsin> lap: use the alternate cd, you can install just a text system then add what you want
<jake333> bulmer: folder i mean
<lap> kelsin Nice, thx.
<jake333> bulmer:  to install the dss in
<kelsin> lap: I forget the exact options but their in the boot menu of the alternate cd (hit f3 and f4 etc)
<bulmer> jake333: mkdir to create a directory
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<jake333> ok
<jake333> so cd
<leeba> so i use : sudo dhcpcd eth0
<lap> thx a lot
<jake333> bulmer:  ok so cd to the folder
<lap> cya
<gyaresu> terroris: sorry the only link i could find is for using ndiswrapper. You might want to search the forums.
<jake333> bulmer:  then mkdir (folder name)
<bulmer> jake333: yes
<ToddEDM2> gyaresu, what was it i needed from iwlist eth0 scan?... i had a loooong list of stuff go flashing past
<bulmer> jake333: you cant cd to a directory that dont exist
<jake333> bulmer:  i know
<kelsin> jin: sorry, don't have any experience with those :) good luck, only one I know of is Lyx
<bulmer> jake333: mkdir first then cd to it
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: yep. 'iwlist ra0 scan'
<kitche> lap: just nstall a command line system
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: that will list all teh networks the device can see.
<terroris> gyaresu: do you know anything about using ndiswrapper?
<ToddEDM2> ok
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: Connecting is another matter.
<leeba> riqz: so do you know if i use--  sudo dhcpcd eth0
<gyaresu> terroris: Yes.
<ToddEDM2> gyaresu 'interface doesnt support scanning'
<gyaresu> terroris: You would do well to find someones success story on the forums as a guide.
<terroris> gyaresu: can you help me with that?
<terroris> okay
<jake333> bulmer: ok i did it and then do i go to the dirctory
<terroris> gyaresu: I look on the forums some
<wolfwalker> Does Mepis not believe in bit torrents?
<gyaresu> terroris: I can help when you get in trouble ;)
<bulmer> jake333: okay
<aroman> hello
<ToddEDM2> gyaresu, how can i run that network-manager
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: hmmm. What's the exact device. What did you do to install it? It may be using different drivers now that maybe you blacklisted before or something.
<gyaresu> ToddEDM2: Do you have networkmanager installed?
<aroman> while downloading torrents, I notice that using uTorrent (through wine) gives me faster speeds than, say, Azureus. Can anyone recommend a linux client that will work on par with uTorrent?
<ToddEDM2> yes
<ToddEDM2> i do
<kingcobra> gyaresu: can u help me with network problem also please
<owner> if i install ubuntu server edition can i install a desktop gui\
<leeba> owner: good question.. i am trying to do that too
<jin> owner, why would you need a gui for a server?
<gyaresu> !ask | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jin> yes, it is posible
<gyaresu> :)
<jake333> bulmer: Can i send you the insall readme
<kitche> owber: yes just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kelsin> owner: you can, just like installing anything else, for the full desktop install the ubuntu-desktop package or you can install any windows manager you want
<bulmer> jake333: no, you can read it for yourself
<wolfwalker> !mepis bit torrent
<gyaresu> owner: Yes you can. Easily.
<makuseru> how do i import a GPG key?
<aroman> ToddEDM2: did you say "i do" to my question about the bittorrent client?
<owner> im trying to install LAMP but keep getting errors
<wolfwalker> :/
<jake333> bulmer:  i cant understand it myself lol
<ToddEDM2> no aroman
<bulmer> jake333: learn about compiling and Makefiles
<aroman> ToddEDM2: sorry
<zigzag71> hello
<ToddEDM2> np
<bulmer> jake333: some tutorials on compiling is available
<garfield1> hey guys, what options do I have when ubuntu fails to load and gives me a command line?
<ToddEDM2> i was mentioning to gyaresu, that i have network-manager installed
<joshjosh> garfield: Native or LIve?
<makuseru> try startx and see what errors it gives
<garfield1> Native
<gyaresu> garfield1: Did you 'upgrade'? You probably just need to reinstall the nvidia-glx package ;)
<garfield1> dual Boot, XP on an internal and ubuntu 6.10 on an external if that makes a difference
<garfield1> nope, clean install, just today
<kelsin> ToddEDM2: if scanning for access points with the iw tools doesn't work on the command line then you probably have a driver issue even if network-manager is installed
<makuseru> try startx and see what errors it gives
<makuseru> how do i import a GPG key?
<gyaresu> garfield1: check the log files /var/log/Xorg.log
<wolfwalker> garfield, does your bios even support booting from an external hard drive?
<wolfwalker> That's the problem I had
<wolfwalker> Crappy old bios
<garfield1> wolfwalker: it does actually
<jake333> bulmer:  can you just tell me, if i copy the folder to the directory can i run it
<lap> Can we use beryl/xgl with fluxbox ?
<kelsin> lap: no
<lap> ok
<kelsin> lap: both fluxbox and beryl are windows managers
<exeakiel> Where can I get an installer for NVIDIA drivers
<lap> only with gnome and kde ?
<bulmer> jake333: i can just tell you, those source packages have Makefiles and README, start reading please
<gyaresu> !nvidia | exeakiel
<ubotu> exeakiel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kelsin> yes since gnome and kde are not windows managers, when you use beryl with gnome you are replacing the default windows manager (metacity) with beryl
<R3MiX> guys im havin some issues installing the fglrx drivers for my radeon X200...
<garfield1> wolfwalker: weird thing though, the setup installed the boot file onto my internal and the rest of the OS onteo the USB
<Shadowlander> Hey everyone.  Anyone know how to mount an lvm partition?  :|
<lap> kelsin Ok, thx.
<kelsin> lap: (you can always use fluxbox, fvwm, etc in gnome also for example)
<garfield1> gyaresu: where can I find the log files?
<kingcobra> gyaresu: im followed this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846 and it did not create the new rausb0 in the end
<andy05> when i try to install ubuntu-desktop on top of my server editionn using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   it will not get the files from the internet
<gyaresu> garfield1: /var/log/Xorg.log
<andy05> it won't connect
<mike-db> Can someone help me setup my Dell Wireless 1450 WLAN usb card?
<asc> I'm having trouble finding what program is using the network.  I'm connected to the router for our home network, which is a laptop running Debian.  I find that eth0 is constantly moving 5 kbps (the limit of our mighty 56K modem) but no programs are using the network.  I'm using atop with the networking kernel patch to identify what programs are using the network, and it works just fine except in instances such as this.
<makuseru> how do i import a GPG key?
<bulmer> mike-db: what have you done so far as trying?
<ToddEDM2> sounds like everyone is having wifi problems
<kingcobra> yeah todd
<asc> (and, yeah, if anybody can help me, I'd appreciate it)
<mike-db> Ask on the forums but the guide that someone gave me was kinda confusing
<ToddEDM2> no i want help first :P
<ToddEDM2> lol
<lap> kelsin Ok
<jake333> bulmer: i did and its telling me to ./install
<kelsin> makuseru: apt-key add <keyfile>
<jake333> bulmer:  but i dont know how to do that
<makuseru> thanks
<Shadowlander> Has anyone ever tried mounting an LVM in Ubuntu?
<riqz> arrenlex: thanks again im off!
<bulmer> jake333: you skipped the configure and make stuff..read again please
<garfield1> gyaresu: I can't access to the drive that has all of the ubuntu files...it is not mounted as I am running XP right now
<jake333> ok
<arrenlex> riqz: yw
<mike-db> bulmer: Ask on the forums but the guide that someone gave me was kinda confusing. (sorry bout that)
<lap> kelsin Thank you.
<jake333> bulmer:  Expand the compressed (.gz) tar file and "cd" into one of the following directories, depending on the platform:
<jake333>     DarwinStreamingSrvr5.5-Linux
<gyaresu> garfield1: There is an ext3 driver for xp that allows reading.
<bulmer> mike-db: well can you tell me what you have done, and maybe i can suggest some pointers?
<lap> kelsin See you soon, maybe.
<jake333> bulmer: thats the first step
<neophiter> Is Rhythmbox just suppose to automatically detect daap servers (local), or is there a package I need to grab to enable that?
<bulmer> jake333: correct, once uncompressed you cd to the dir
<garfield1> gyaresu: excellent, I'll be back when I find it
<gyaresu> kingcobra: what's the exact device name? That howto looks a little old.
<jake333> bulmer: of were i want it, or were the folder that it is in ?
<larson9999> edgy is running great on this laptop but the battery monitor seems a bit wacky.  it fluxuates between telling my i have minutes left to more than 10 hours
<andy05> how can i get the internet to work to get ubuntu-desktop on my server
<kingcobra> its rt73 usb wireless lan card
<nisq_57> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubuntu__> can anyone pastebin their fstab for me?
<ubuntu__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> jake333: wherever you uncompressed it, thats where the directory is
<leeba> I wonder if you know the best source to learn command line... i found this.. http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html but wondered if you know a better source
<gyaresu> !prefix | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<jake333> bulmer: oh ok
<kingcobra> gyaresu:ok
<leeba> oh..sorry.. wrong link
<mike-db> bulmer: I did everything this guide said: http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html with no success and lots of confusion. I'm still not sure how I would do half this guide when I don't have a internet connection... =/
<bulmer> jake333: where you want it installed is a different thing, you have to learn the Makefile  install target and modify as needed
<gyaresu> kingcobra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<arrow> I found this for bash
<arrow> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<gyaresu> kingcobra: did you see that page?
<bulmer> mike-db: am not going to read all that, give me the highilights of what you have accomplished so far
<jake333> bulmer: i am at its directory
<mike-db> bulmer: nothing
<kingcobra> gyaresu: ill look now thanx
<cycro> can anybody help me partition?
<leeba> so sorry.. where is a good tutorial for writing commands
<bulmer> jake333: and what does README file say to do next?
<mike-db> bulmer: I had to reinstall ubuntu
<gyaresu> cycro: Need something specific?
<jake333> bulmer: it says type: ./install
<arrow> leeba: I found this for command line http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<cycro> yes i do
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone tell me where to go to get Rythmbox skins?
<bulmer> mike-db: okay you have re-installed ubuntu...and then?
<cycro> i have an ntfs partition, and an ext3 partition. i would like to have just 1 ext3 partition
<gyaresu> !prefix > cycro
<arrow> leeba: I mean I found this http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<ubuntu__> wish me luck on the first boot on a raid0 :D
<bulmer> jake333: no, not its a source only, you must compile it first..you may be referring to a binary already
<ubuntu__> brb if it works :D
<asc> Is there any non-graphical way to display network activity by destination?
<jake333> bulmer: i do that and it says bash: ./install: No such file or directory
<jake333> bulmer: ok how can i compile, like what command
<mike-db> bulmer: I re-installed ubuntu because I screwed up so badly from the last try with that "guide" so far I have done nothing as towards trying to connect because I know that there is no simple way for me to do it
<asc> E.g. to see what computers on a LAN are using the network.
<cycro> gyaresu: i have an ntfs partition, and an ext3 partition. i would like to have just 1 ext3 partition
<bulmer> jake333: you must read the README file ..it has directions what to do next
<andy05> can i install server=edition on top of desktop edition] 
<bulmer> mike-db: do you know which chip your wifi card is?
<oezh> alguien me puede ayudar
<oezh> ?
<mike-db> bulmer: its not a wifi card its a wireless usb thing
<mike-db> andy05: I think you can partition it
<jake333> bulmer: seriously it says that im installing it by ./install and im not the readme thinks i know how to compile and everything
<bulmer> mike-db: what kind of a device is it? wireless usb..like bluetooth?
<arrow> does anyone know a good place to learn how to use the terminal?
<bulmer> jake333: does that directory have the "install" file? is it executable?
<arrenlex> !cpi | arrow
<arrenlex> !cli | arrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Odd_Bloke> arrow: A terminal? ;)
<gyaresu> cycro: so you're happy to nuke the ntfs patition? You want to use the whole driver?
<ubotu> arrow: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bulmer> arrow: i use google to look for tutorials
<jake333> bulmer: why yes it does!
<mike-db> bulmer: sort of... its a Dell Wireless 1450 WLAN
<andy05> i cant seem to install lamp correctly
<arrow> thx alot ubotu
<arrow> and everyone
<cycro> gyaresu: yes
<bulmer> jake333: make sure it is executable
<jake333> it is
<jake333> i am sure
<bulmer> mike-db: what the device for? 802.11 b/g  wifi access?
<jake333> bulmer: it is i am sure
<bulmer> jake333: how are you executing?
<bulmer> what command?
<jake333> bulmer: ./install
<Shadowlander> Hey guys, I'm a little stuck with some data recovery stuff...
<jake333> thats what it says
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone tell me where to go to get Rythmbox skins?
<bulmer> jake333: and you are in same directory?
<jake333> yes
<mike-db> bulmer: I am not sure, would provide you with a link but its a lot of reading
<Shadowlander> I had Fedora Core 5 installed, and had my data on a single disk, which was using LVM.
<bulmer> mike-db: you have to figure out what you have before i spend too much time
<asc> Is there a list anywhere of the programs in a default install that might access the internet without asking?
<mike-db> bulmer: all it says is Wireless 1450 WLAN USB 2.0 DT Adapter
<Shadowlander> I can see it now in gparted, but I'm not sure how to mount the LVM partition that has my data on it.
<terroris> gyaresu: I think I need help
<ubuntu_> hello world
<Shadowlander> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ubuntu_> How do I get a list of all the daemons that are running ?
<ubuntu_> Or how do I find out which daemons start up on my system ?
<bulmer> mike-db: can spend some time looking up what it does?
<|omegabeta|> Can anyone tell me where to go to get Rythmbox skins?
<bulmer> google
<mike-db> bulmer: I'm already on it
<jake333> bulmer: thnks for ur help i got it installed
<ubuntu_> how do i know which daemons have started up in my sytstem?
<K3nto> you know how in ubuntu, EVERYTHING you rollover gives you a beige box with a description? how do i turn it off
<ubuntu_> How does INIT know which daemons to start? which conf file does it look at?
<bulmer> jake333: im a bit harsh sometimes..for you to self help..
<asc> ubuntu_: If you install sysv-rc-conf then run 'sudo sysv-rc-conf' the ones under runlevel 2 are those which start when the system boots.  You can use it to enable or disable them.
<asc> ubuntu_: Probably also they correspond to the files in /etc/init.d
<ubuntu_> Thank you very much.
<bulmer> mike-db: also find out what chips it is and find the drivers for it
<gyaresu> if the ext3 partition isn't the root or active (unmounted) then you can just use gparted
<mike-db> bulmer: at the bottom of the page it says Hardware 64/128-bit WEP engine and AES Hardware Accelerator; WEP weak key  avoidance; CCX1.0 (including LEAP) CCX2.0, WPA and upgradeable to 802.11i mainly focusing on the 802.11i part
<gyaresu> terroris: yo.
<asc> (but I don't know if all of those are always run on boot or if they can be disabled or what.  sysv-rc-conf somehow uses its' powers to show you what's actually enabled, but not what's actually running)
<comradec> is there a windows manager with just a launcher like mac that is minimal?  Does anyone know of a site that has an overview of all linux windows manager
<terroris> gyaresu: I need help running ndiswrapper
<Shadowlander> ubuntu_: You can see the running processes through the System -> Administration -> System Monitor option in the menu as well
<terroris> gyaresu: i installed the utils through the spm
<gyaresu> terroris: was yours the rt73?
<bulmer> mike-db: okay, you found the driver for it? preferably linux version
<asc> comradec: most of them are old and very ugly.  But there is a site somewhere....
<bruenig> comradec, the launcher (I assume you mean the dock menu) can be had on gnome kde or xfce, just need to configure it
<terroris> gyaresu: rt2x00
<bruenig> comradec, you can get gdesklets, use their launcher, and then just remove the panels
<terroris> gyaresu: buts a beta driver
<bruenig> comradec, or there is something called kiba dock
<mike-db> bulmer: no I did not thats what I'm looking for but I don't think there is one. On a page that a user supplied to me on the ubuntu forums all it say was "works on horay" or something like that
<comradec> bruenig: I have xfce but it kills my gaming performance for some reason, when I switch to open box I get a lot better fps for some reason with my ati
<bruenig> comradec, well look for kiba dock then
<bruenig> since that is outside the wm
<Jakob> im trying to scp a file on cross over cable but it keeps giving me a warning remote host id has changed host key verification failed
<kingcobra> gyaresu: cant find package tofrodos
<jake333> bulmer:  do i need perl to run .pl files?
<Jakob> how do i fix this
<gyaresu> terroris: Can you post the link to the guide you are following?
<bulmer> jake333:  yes
<jake333> bulmer:oh shit
<jake333> bulmer: lol i need to install that first
<arrenlex> !language | jake333
<ubotu> jake333: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bulmer> jake333: umm no swearing please
<gyaresu> kingcobra: package?
<IndyGunFreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<terroris> gyaresu: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<asc> comradec: Site with lots of window managers is here.  You probably don't actually want to look through it.  http://xwinman.org/
<jake333> all: i appologize
<bsd> ee
<K3nto> you know how in ubuntu, EVERYTHING you rollover gives you a beige box with a description? how do i turn it off
<comradec> asc: I was there already but its like super outdated
<mike-db> bulmer: yeah I found that page again and all it says for the chipset/driver is "-" so I'm guessing there isnt one
<terroris> gyaresu: i found my chipset info @ http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<bulmer> mike-db: you probably may need to use ndiswrapper to use those drivers..
<kingcobra> gyaresu: its part of howto u showed me
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: swearing is minor compared to accidentally dcc'ing everyone..lol
<jake333> bulmer: how do i uninstall it inorder to install after
* bruenig didn't !language
<asc> comradec: Not aware of a whole lot of new ones.  Beryl and the like I guess.
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: are you the easily offended type?..lol
<bulmer> jake333: README files has instructions for it? if not, i dont know what the install script did..
<bruenig> I am not, I love offensive stuff
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jake333> bulmer: ok
<bruenig> I may act offended for irony sake occasionally though
<gyaresu> !repos | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: same here, rarely do i get truly upset/offended
<bulmer> jake333: so you may have to open up that install file and find out where it install things
<arrenlex> bruenig: You liking offensive stuff offends me!
<ubuntu_> so what's the difference between /var/lib and /lib
<aum> are there any programs which implement a virtual filesystem, based on a catalog of n CDs/DVDs, which prompts me for a given CD/DVD when I'm trying to access a file on that disk?
<gyaresu> kingcobra: You need to fix your repos so you can install it.
<IndyGunFreak> aum: good question, but i have no idea
<bruenig> aum, wow, go buy another HD
<gyaresu> terroris: Where are you up to with that guide?
<comradec> asc: well most of the screenshots from that site are so old, like using netscape and stuff... I just dont understand how using a wm like xfce kills my fps and something like blackbox or openbox doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: lol
<terroris> gyaresu: the part about shooting yourself
<mike-db> bulmer: which leads me to the problem.. that "guide" helps with the ndiswrapper but it is not help I just keep getting errors and also I think its for a old version of ubuntu
<andy05> how do i install wpa on server edition
<aum> there's a prog for *doze which can do it, called 'virtual CD'
<gyaresu> terroris: I know it well.
<IndyGunFreak> aum: any chance you can run it under Wine?
<mortici> can anyone tell me how to set my default shell (when i open konsole) to be bash not sh
<bruenig> aum, you could probably script it
<ubuntu_> Also, I'm still trying to wrap my head around how drivers work on ubuntu....I know if you install a module for a device it works, but very different from windows I think
<aum> i could build one out of FUSE I guess
<bulmer> mike-db: you may get luckier in ndiswrapper channel for instructions on that
<ubuntu_> chsh will allow you to change your shell
<terroris> gyaresu: honestly, I dont even know if I have ndiswrapper installed properly
<kitche> mortici: it should be bash
<mike-db> bulmer: what is the channel? :P
<jake333> bulmer: how do i delete a directory
<ubuntu_> rmdir [directory] 
<terroris> gyaresu: I read that I should already have ndiswrapper, and that I just have to enable it through the synaptic package manager
<bulmer> jake333:  rm -rf /dirname
<bruenig> aum, like have all the files symlink to a script which ejects the cd rom, and then prompts you telling you which one it is you need, if you know how to use zenity it could be all good and guied
<terroris> gyaresu: which I did
<ubuntu_> rmdir -r [directory]  deletes recursively
<asc> comradec: Not many ideas about that except 'it's probably an X issue'.  Unless of course you're on really old hardware.
<bruenig> or not it would have to open a prompt to echo it
<mike-db> right click delete?
<mike-db> =P
<mortici> kitche: i did a custom install
<mortici> kitche: it should be but it isn't, it starts as /bin/sh
<kitche> mortici ok so your using dash instead if that's what your sh is pointing to
<gyaresu> terroris: did you fix your repos and install the ndiswrapper packages?
<arooni> how do i copy the ouput of my console
<eric___> can someone help me with the new 2.6.20 kernel?
<arooni> i'm having all kinds of problems
<terroris> gyaresu: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<bruenig> arooni, you can > to a file
<terroris> gyaresu: that guide says I already have ndiswrapper
<bulmer> arooni:  use redirection
<aum> ahh, there's a FUSEfs called 'hierfs' which does what I need :))
<mortici> kitche: i ran chsh and set /bin/bash but when i open konsole it still starts as /bin/sh
<bruenig> lazy
<IndyGunFreak> eric___: 2.6.20? is that Feisty?
<arooni> i dont know how to do any of this
<terroris> gyaresu: ive finished step1 on that last guide
<terroris> gyaresu: and part of step2
<bruenig> aroman, just do the command and follow it by > file, so "ls > file.txt"
<bruenig> s/aroman/arooni/
<garfield1> gyaresu: I'm back, I installed new drivers so that I could read my Ext3 drives but it said "No EXT volumes found"...I don't understand what could have happened as I was successfully running ubuntu off of that same drive a couple of hours ago
<IndyGunFreak> eric___: did you download Feisty or Edgy?
<eric___> i finished compiling and installing it.... the problem is when i get to the GRUB boot menu, and i select kernel 2.6.20, it starts to boot, and i see my distro splashscreen.... but then it disappears and i get a screen that says something like busybox, and i think the problem is it cant find the drive im using for my root, which is /dev/sda1....
<billy> greetings earth_creatures.
<SpacePuppy> arf
<arrenlex> Greetings, billy. Do you come in peace?
<aum> do the sourceforge CVS servers ever work?
<billy> arrenlex, i come with query concerning earthling_ubuntu.
<gyaresu> terroris: garfield1 sorry guys. I just got a callout. Gotta run. apologies.
<garfield1> no probs
<terroris> bummer
<garfield1> gyaresu: thanks anyway
<eric___> anyone know whats wrong?
<arrenlex> billy: Then ask it and we will see if we can help you.
<kingcobra> gyaresu: what should i do on that page u gave me to fix my repositories
<billy> arrenlex, thank you.  when I "suspend" my computer, I cannot wake it up.  is there a special keystroke or something I have to push?
<billy> perhaps it is a BIOS thing?
<eric___> IndyGunFreak ??
<MadP3nGu1n4> how do i change permission on a file im trying to configure
<IndyGunFreak> eric___: no idea man
<eric___> ok
<bruenig> MadP3nGu1n4, chmod
<Madpilot> MadP3nGu1n4, which file?
<billy> how can I get OpenOffice to display English characters instead of Greek transliterated ones?
<MadP3nGu1n4> mplayer.conf
<garfield1> speaking of GRUB....it is installed on my main drive, not the one where I have ubuntu....If I were to erase ubuntu, how would I go about getting rid of GRUB?
<MadP3nGu1n4> trying to change the -vo in the file but i dont have permission
<MadP3nGu1n4> chmod in terminal...and??
<bruenig> MadP3nGu1n4, just gksudo gedit mplayer.conf and edit it
<irunwithscissors> hi, can anyone help me with using either emerald theme manager or the default gnome theme manger?  I am trying to change the theme of my panel, but it does not change
<|omegabeta|> Question: Using Amarok, I get the error "Can not talk to Klauncher"  How do I fix this?
<billy> Donald Trump called.  he said you're fired.
<terroris> lol
<terroris> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper installation?
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do i start ssh and apache2 on my server and how do i set them up to start at boot?
<bruenig> |omegabeta|, first thing I would try is sudo apt-get install klauncher
<bruenig> assuming you are using gnome
<|omegabeta|> bruenig: hehe that sounds reasonable :P will do
<p47> can you help to run kiba-dock ?
<|omegabeta|> Yep, using gnome
<|omegabeta|> Next question is, what login details do i put for MySQL to work with amarok, i try using the root/password etc and it wont work
<bruenig> oh that is not a package
<|omegabeta|> nevermind, googled it
<|omegabeta|> $ ./configure --enable-mysql
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, are you familier with ubuntu server at all
<MadP3nGu1n4> (gedit:11710): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<MadP3nGu1n4> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<fruitboy> Hey... I'm having a big problem.
<cchance> When starting dark ice i get DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:606: DarkIce not compiled with lame support, thus can't connect to ShoutCast, stream: shoutcast-0 [0]  i installed from synaptic. So what can be wrong
<fruitboy> Backup          Downloads  linuxq3ademo-1[1] .11-6.x86.gz.sh  q3linuxinstall.txt
<fruitboy> bookmarks.html  Drivers    Main-Profile-CV.rtf               Sid Naghdi CV.doc
<fruitboy> navid@ubuntu:~$ ./media/bootdisk/linuxq3ademo-1[1] .11-6.x86.gz.sh
<fruitboy> bash: ./media/bootdisk/linuxq3ademo-1[1] .11-6.x86.gz.sh: No such file or directory
<fruitboy> ^ how the hell can that be?
<fruitboy> Clearly, the file DOES exist.
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, not really. I have access to a server that happens to run Ubuntu, but I'm not much of an expert...
<fruitboy> And so does the dirrectory...
<fruitboy> ;
<Madpilot> ubotu, paste | fruitboy
<ubotu> fruitboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, ok thanks anyway
<fruitboy> I apologise...
<ktime> Does anyone know if the nvidia-glx drivers support the e-Geforce 7300GS PCI-E under 6.10 Edgy Eft 64bit?
<MadP3nGu1n4> (gedit:11710): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<MadP3nGu1n4> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<fruitboy> I will use a pastebin next time.
<MadP3nGu1n4> any help
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, just ask your question(s), if I can't help someone else might be able to
<eric___> does anyone here think that can help me with a kernel 2.6.20 question??
<fruitboy> I am having a very frustrating prolem ;\
<irunwithscissors> ktime im using a 7900 and i just used envy to install my drivers
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do i start ssh and apache2 on my server and how do i set them up to start at boot?
<ktime> envy?
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<irunwithscissors> google it.
<cchance> When starting dark ice i get DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:606: DarkIce not compiled with lame support, thus can't connect to ShoutCast, stream: shoutcast-0 [0]  i installed from synaptic. So what can be wrong
<ktime> k
<bigfuzzyjesus> !google
<garfield1> where is GRUB located on your system?
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<irunwithscissors> it detects ur graphics card and automatically finds ur drivers
<fruitboy> Any thoughts?
<ktime> sounds good to me
<irunwithscissors> indeed
<cchance> anyone
<cchance> come one anyone use darkice?
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, both ssh & apache will start themselves on boot by default, AFAIK
<sixhat> bigfuzzyjesus, apache and ssh are started as services at boot
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, thats what i thought but i cannot ssh into my machine and i cant access my torrentflux server
<bigfuzzyjesus> sixhat, ^^
<fruitboy> Who here is able to assist with my mysetrious problem?
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, if the machine is behind a router, have you tweaked the router's portforwarding?
<andy05> i have a laptop with ubuntu-server edition but cannot get it to connect it to my network does anyone know how i can configure wireless on server edition
<andy05> ?
<pirothezero> whats the path to the trash directory?
<matthew1429> does anyone know a command to convert .png files in batch to .jpg in a smaller size?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, 8080 is open ;), i have accessed it before, i just added another Hd and rebooted
<m__> Hit3k_, i set the perms on /usr to 777 and just figured out thats probably why sudo isn't working. How can I fix this? thx
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, is the SSH port open (23, I think?)
<cchance> Does any one use Daekice
<cchance> DarkIce*
<billy> matthew1429, i don't know a command, but you could use GIMP to do that, I think.
<matthew1429> in batch?
* matthew1429 googles
<wastrel> matthew1429:  you can use imagemagick for that, the convert utility
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, 22, and yes, and its on a LAN so it shouldnt make a difference...
<cchance> When starting dark ice i get DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:606: DarkIce not compiled with lame support, thus can't connect to ShoutCast, stream: shoutcast-0 [0]  i installed from synaptic. So what can be wrong
<m__> Hello i set the perms on /usr to 777 and just figured out thats probably why sudo isn't working. How can I fix this? thx
<LoneShadow> hi folks
<LoneShadow> what needs to be installed to play encrypted dvds ? xine complains
<wastrel> m__:  just  /usr/ or /usr/*
<m__> recursively -R
<rbil> bigfuzzyjesus: is the sshd running?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, nvm, i did ifconfig on the other machine and it didnt have an ip, the ethernet was loose, (the holder doodad thing is broken, like all my other ethernet cables :D )
<cchance> Gah!
<LoneShadow> I tried following ubuntuguides.org, still having issues on dapper
<cchance> Freak the dang shoutcast
<sevenpacks> cchance,  pardon?
<vinboy> what Timer frequency should I use in the kernel? and what effects does it has if i select higher frequency one?
<m__> wastrel: so /usr/*
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, heh. Rule The First: Always Check The Cables. Then Double-check The Cables.
<wastrel> m__:  no easy way to fix that.
<Madpilot> ;)
<irunwithscissors> hi, can anyone help me with using either emerald theme manager or the default gnome theme manger?  I am trying to change the theme of my panel, but it does not change
<wastrel> backup /home/* and reinstall
<ToddEDM2> gyaresu, you still around?
<k0001> irunwithscissors install heliodor theme manager
<cchance> When starting dark ice i get DarkIce: DarkIce.cpp:606: DarkIce not compiled with lame support, thus can't connect to ShoutCast, stream: shoutcast-0 [0]  i installed from synaptic. So what can be wrong
<ktime> irunwithscissors, do you know anything about dual monitor support or using twinview with these drivers. Envy worked fine btw
<irunwithscissors> no idea, sorry
<irunwithscissors> glad it worked though
<con-man> how do I reset thumbnails for a folder with movie files in it?
<wastrel> cchance:  you might have to build it yourself.  or try searching the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<ktime> ok thanks anyways
<lineman60> dose anyone see some thing worong with this command? scp -r Usr@server.edu: eclipse-config/workspace
<rbil> ktime: what drivers are u using?
<exeakiel> How do I get STEAM up and running?
<wastrel> lineman60:  i don't think you should have the space after the  :
<freekymayne> can anyone give me advice on partitioning at the install for dapper?
<sevenpacks> STEAM?
<bulmer> lineman60:  a space
<slavik> steam!
<exeakiel> STEAM!
<ktime> I just installed my nvidia drivers with envy
<con-man> how do I reset thumbnails for a folder with movie files in it?
<con-man> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<sevenpacks> steam or stream?
<sevenpacks> oh
<tim167> LoneShadow: i spose you have libdvdread3, and libdvdcss2 installed ?
<exeakiel> STEAM
<LoneShadow> I think so
<sevenpacks> it's piece of cake they said
<Agent`CIA> hello all
<slavik> where is soundray?
<Agent`CIA> need help
<Agent`CIA> plz
<exeakiel> I have steam on my hda1
<LoneShadow> libdvdread3 seemed like it was already installed
<rbil> ktime: did it also install an app called Nvidia Settings in your Applications, System Menu?
<exeakiel> But I need moar.
<Agent`CIA> anyone free
<lineman60> it gives me  the useage options if i have a space
<con-man> !thumbnails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbnails - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lineman60> if i DO NOT
<ktime> rbil: I haven't checked. one sec
<lolita_> hello
<slavik> !ask | lolita_
<ubotu> lolita_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LoneShadow> tim167: I am not sure if I had the right versions though, did you have to pick  diff source for it ?
<Fuzzehskittlez> so i just burn ubuntu 6.1 to disc and boot from disk and it will format and install rite?
<lolita_> slavik hello
<exeakiel> HOW DO I GET STEAM TO RUN?
<sevenpacks> ubotu is smarter more and more
<jbinder> how do i get my internet to automatically connect when i turn on my computer? i use a wireless connection
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: it's 6.10 and yes
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok
<wastrel> lineman60:  that's because you also don't have the proper # of args.
<Fuzzehskittlez> shudnt ahve any problems?
<tim167> LoneShadow: nah, just get them from synaptic
<ktime> rbil: it worked!!! thanks alot
<LoneShadow> hmm
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: you want to format the entire drive?
<Fuzzehskittlez> unless thers another way
<con-man> how do I reset thumbnails for a folder with movie files in it?
<lolita_> help plz
<slavik> you can resize existing partition, or edit the partition manually
<exeakiel> How do I run .sh files?
<Fuzzehskittlez> slavik i have 140G space left is that enough to partition?
<slavik> !ask | lolita_
<ubotu> lolita_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> lineman60:  you're copying remote dir to local?    scp -r user@host:dir /path/to/local/destination
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: more than enough ;)
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok wanna help me out
<Fuzzehskittlez> idk wut im doin at all
<Fuzzehskittlez> lol
<lolita_> i would like to set up a server irc
<lolita_> anyone can help plz?
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: first time on linux?
<lolita_> plzzzzz
<con-man> where is the thumbnail directoryu
<lolita_> its my homework
<lolita_> :(
<lolita_> plz help
<dager> lolita_, you want to set up your own irc server?
<Fuzzehskittlez> well i tried installing the SUSE but it messed my comp up it just kept freezing so i had to reinstall xp
<freekymayne> would you recommend erasing the disk or just resizing partitions?
<wastrel> lineman60:  for copying local dir to remote:   scp -r local/directory/ user@remote.host:
<nwonknu-> hello
<slavik> lolita_: you are starting to annoy us, tell us what your problem is and if someone knows an answer, they will tell you
<Fuzzehskittlez> but yes first tiem
<isofunk> Hi
<lolita_> yes dager plzzz
<LoneShadow> tim167: ii  libdvdread3                       0.9.4-5.1
<LoneShadow> tim167: ii  libdvdcss2                        1.2.9-2medibuntu2
<LoneShadow> is that what you have ?
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: do you want to dual boot or to just have ubuntu?
<Fuzzehskittlez> dual
<slavik> you have only 1 drive?
<Fuzzehskittlez> ubunto wll be done downloading in about 20 seconds and it take slike 3 mins to burn it to disk
<tim167> LoneShadow:  ii  libdvdread3                       0.9.6-3.
<Fuzzehskittlez> yes i think i have 1 drive
<m__> wastrel: thanks
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: you think or you know?
<necrite> hi
<Fuzzehskittlez> theres a space for another, and i ahve another but iont wanna put it on cuz idk how lol
<Fuzzehskittlez> so can we partition?
<LoneShadow> tim167: you on edgy ?
<tim167> LoneShadow: libdvdcss2                        1.2.9-0.0
<slavik> k, Fuzzehskittlez, the isntaller should give you an option to resize the existing partition and then install ubuntu
<necrite> where can i find liblame for ubuntu edgy? there is only for deeper :S
<wastrel> lineman60:  remote dir to local?    scp -r user@remote.host:dir /path/to/local/destination
<isofunk> dunno
<tim167> LoneShadow: Edgy yes
<lolita_> anyone can help me setting up the server plz ? its for uni
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok well its done downloading, so i jsut burn it boot up from disc and it wil ask that?
<slavik> lolita_: do you plan on being a *nix sysadmin in the future?
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: towards the end of the install process
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok
<lolita_> slavik actually its my first start
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: the livecd will have gaim, you can use that to connect to irc and ask for help here :)
<lolita_> i ought to do it
<Fuzzehskittlez> hopefully :O
<LoneShadow> tim167: thx, will check the forums to see if I need to update my repos for dapper
<lolita_> i have classes this afternoon
<lolita_> plz
<slavik> lolita_: first thing you need to learn: before asking someone, search google or wiki for howtos
<tim167> LoneShadow:i also have lsdvd 0.16-3, libdvdnav4 0.1.9-3 installed btw
<lolita_> anyone can help me sort out?
<Fuzzehskittlez> cuz when i installed suse it just kept freezing before i cud like stat it up
<Fuzzehskittlez> start*
<lolita_> slavik i tried to :(
<Cardoe> Has anyone ever seen horrible screen corruption on ATI hardware with Edgy Eft?
<cycro> does gparted merge partitions?
<lolita_> i'm new in it
<cycro> or can it only create and resize?
<lolita_> and got the task to do it
<lolita_> :(
<lolita_> am lolita from mauritius
<cycro> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jbinder> how can i get my computer to automatically connect to the internet when i turn it on?
<Jaydouble1> hello
<jbinder> it uses an atheros PCI card, D-Link
<wastrel> cycro:  merge is delete both and create a new from the free space
<cycro> really?!
<cycro> omg no
<cycro> if i have 2 separate ext3 partitions, wat do i do?
<cycro> how do i make them
<cycro> 1
<wastrel> oic.
<slavik> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to check whether the driver for my wireless card is working or not
<jbinder> how can i get my computer to automatically connect to the internet when i turn it on? it uses a D-Link Atheros PCI card, using ath0.
<slavik> !ircserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbinder> i usually just have to sudo iwconfig ath0 essid dd-wrt enc off && dhclient ath0
<Jaydouble1> when I restart my machine I always need to set permissions for my serial port (sudo chmod a+rw /dev/ttyS0) is there a way to automate this on startup?
<jbinder> how can i get my computer to automatically connect to the internet when i turn it on? it uses a D-Link Atheros PCI card, using ath0. i usually have to manually do "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid dd-wrt enc off && dhclient ath0" for it to work
<wastrel> cycro:  i don't think gparted can do that but i haven't ever looked into it.  you could copy from one to the other, delete and resize...
<cycro> oh
<jbinder> Jaydouble1: i'm having a similar problem... i need something to autostart on boot
<slavik> time to play whack-a-mao :D
<jbinder> Jaydouble1: no one is answering though
<cycro> wastrel: will i lose any data?
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok slavkin its done burning, wish me luck!
<Jaydouble1> jbinder patient
<blanky> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lolita_> anyone wont help me ?
<lolita_> :(
<lolita_> ok
<jbinder> !internet
<jbinder> lol
<lolita_> c ya guys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> cycro:  i dunno, i've never worked much with gparted actually
<ToddEDM2> hey guys, i need someone to help me troubleshoot my wifi, i had a fresh install, then did all the secutity updates, rebooted... no connection after that
<bruenig> anyone wont help me doesn't make snese
<mbdl> hello... im trying to install ntfs-3g using this page...  (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access) and everytime i use the first command it states it cant find the package
<bruenig> s/snese/sense
<mbdl> the command im having issues with is : sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<cycro> wastrel: ok
<wastrel> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jbinder> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<wastrel> mbdl:  have you enabled universe?
<ToddEDM2> could anyone help me ?
<bruenig> mbdl, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<ToddEDM2> i need my bud gyaresu
<ToddEDM2> lol
<mbdl> wastrel: um i think so let me check
<lolita_> plz
<lolita_> someone help
<lolita_> aspx83@hotmail.com
<lolita_> plzzz
<wastrel> jbinder:  you need to configure your /etc/network/interfaces to bring up the wireless when you boot
<wastrel> ToddEDM2:  what wifi card do you have
<mbdl> bruenig: didnt work
<jbinder> wastrel: yeah i know, i tried
<jbinder> wastrel: i need help
<ToddEDM2> ummmm the one that came in my laptop :P
<ToddEDM2> lol
<mbdl> wastrel: yes it is on but still not working
<bruenig> mbdl, pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ToddEDM2> atheros 5005 chipset?
<bruenig> mbdl, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<lolita_> FUCKKKKKKKKKKK
<Fuzzehskittlez> SLAVIK
<blanky> lolita_: you a porn star?
<mbdl> bruenig: the new 6.10
<blanky> lolita_: what's the problem
<Fuzzehskittlez> slavik i selected boot from disc and it jsut started up xp
<bruenig> mbdl, what is the error you are getting?
<lolita_> blanky i need help plz
<blanky> just ask the question haha (we'll talk about the rest later :P )
<Hobbsee> !language | lolita_
<ubotu> lolita_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jbinder> i might have figured this out
<jbinder> let's see
<nootrope> spit it out, lolita_
<codecaine> is there a program that get live proxy server address for ubuntu?
<lolita_> Hobbsee sorry
<arooni> does anyone use dia here?
<Hobbsee> !ask | lolita_
<ubotu> lolita_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fuzzehskittlez> o wow i put the wrong disc in!
<mbdl> bruenig: E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<Fuzzehskittlez> hehehe
<wastrel> jbinder:  here's my wireless interface config  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8735/
<blanky> wow lolita_'s getting banged here haha
<bruenig> mbdl, right then pastebin like I said
<wastrel> mbdl:  did you sudo apt-get update  after enabling universe?
<jbinder> wastrel: wow, mine is a lot larger... with useless parts though
<jbinder> lol
<bruenig> oh yeah
<bruenig> I forgot sudo apt-get update
<Jaydouble1> who can help me with udev rules?
<wastrel> Jaydouble1:  i know a little about them
<jbinder> yesss i got it
<jbinder> wastrel: thanks
<lolita_> i need to set up an irc i dont know how to do its for school purpose plz help me out
* Pelo pays attention to the udev stuff
<blanky> lolita_: ircd
<blanky> lolita_: google 'ircd'
<Jaydouble1> how would u write a udev rule to set permission on a /dev
<mbdl> wastrel: lol no ill do that now
<Pelo> lolita_,  an irc what ?
<lolita_> blanky yes i got it but i dont know how to
<lolita_> plzzzz
<lolita_> help
<blanky> lolita_: install it or something
<sevenpacks> irc+msn... server?
<sevenpacks> s/msn/im
<Jaydouble1> lolita theres a nice howto on installing irc at ubuntu community
<slavik> lolita_: stop being such a windows user
<wastrel> Jaydouble1:  i copy an existing one and edit it for my new device
<blanky> Jaydouble1: she wants an ircD
<Jaydouble1> wastrel makes sense
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to check whether the driver for my wireless card is working or not please
<nootrope> if i just swap out my video card for another that's supposed to be supported "out of the box", will it be automatically detected on reboot? or do i have to tell my current BB installation about it somehow?
<bulmer> kingcobra: easy, can you connect?
<kingcobra> bulmer: no
<nootrope> kingcobra, does it show up in Networking?
<bulmer> kingcobra: then its not working  :)
<kingcobra> nootrope: theres wlan0 wmaster0 in networking
<wastrel> Jaydouble1:  you know how to find the vendor & device id's for your device?
<Jaydouble1> do I need those?
<kingcobra> bulmer: are u sure its the driver thats not working tho
<wastrel> i think so, in order to tell udev what to do with it
<Jaydouble1> all i wanted to do is sudo chmod a+rw /dev/ttyS0 and execute it at startup
<mbdl> wastrel: omg i feel dumb thx it worked!!1
<TigerCR1200> What will give a smaller file size bzip or gzip?
<nootrope> kingcobra, what do you get on ifconfig -a
<rbil> nootrope: more than likely you'll not launch the gui desktop but will get to a command prompt. Then do this and it'll create an xorg.conf that will work with your new card:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ToddEDM2> what is the shutdown command
<bulmer> kingcobra: you have been here what 3-4 hrs, attempting to connect..ummm i suspect thats where the problem is
<wastrel> Jaydouble1:  that's a serial port, it isn't something for udev to do afaik
<nootrope> rbil, thanks!
<techie_> can anybody help. There is a windows icon (looks like a hardrive drawing) with the windows (word) under) Actually my xp dual boot for windows in mounted on /media/windows but I would like that icon not be show on the desktop!!!
<Pelo> techie_,  mount the drive in  /mnt/
<cycro> does anybody know of any good ntfs recovery tools for linux?
<techie_> <Pelo> what does that mean?
<bulmer> techie_: look in /etc/fstab and modify it accordingly
<Pelo> techie_,  sudo gedit /etc/fstab ,  change /media/windows for /mnt/windows
<arrow> The sound and video on one of my movies are out of sync, does anyone know of a good way (program I'm assuming) to fix that?
<Jaydouble1> wastrel ok somebody told me to do it through udev, yes its a serial device, do you know how to set permissions for it a tstartup?
<techie_> thanks Pelo.... let me give that a try
<Pelo> techie_,  before that type this in the terminal  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Troy_McClure> i need help resolving a mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist error, any help?
<kingcobra> nootrope:1 sec
<kingcobra> bulmer:what do you mean
<irunwithscissors> hi, can anyone do my algebra homework for me?
<kingcobra> its more like 6hrs bulmer
<irunwithscissors> :P
<Pelo> Troy_McClure,  use gparted to see what partitions are available , in case /dev/hda1 doesn'T exist
<bulmer> kingcobra: well, okay
<Pelo> irunwithscissors,  sure
<GooglyGabe> Hi everyone.  I have a 667 Mhz Powerbook (revision 3,4) that when booting from a live cd upon boot says "Unable to access the system clock by any known means."
<wastrel> Jaydouble1:  if they think it's something for udev it may be - i'm certainly no udev pro .   if you want to be able to use /dev/ttyS0 you can put yourself in the dialout group
<GooglyGabe> I was wondering if anyone has any advice
<techie_> Pelo /
* Pelo laughs because irunwithscissors  is going to fail 
<Pelo> techie_,  ?
<irunwithscissors> >.>
<kingcobra> bulmer: can you help
<GooglyGabe> and then nautilus dies when it tries to start up
<Jaydouble1> wastrel yeah thats what I did but I have to redo it when I restart
<GooglyGabe> and I'm left with a red desktop and that's all
<ubm> irunwithscissors rm -Rf /home/irunwithscissors/homework/* ;)
<bulmer> kingcobra: possibly, what have you done so far?
<techie_> Pelo, should I put this whole thing also in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/fstab ,  change /media/windows for /mnt/windows
<wastrel> Jaydouble1:  you have to redo putting yourself in the dialout group?
<Jaydouble1> no
<Pelo> techie_,  in the terminal you put      sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<techie_> Pelo are are those two commands one at a time in teminal
<Jaydouble1> i have to try again
<techie_> ok
<kingcobra> followed 2 r 3 guides so far problems with all of them
<Pelo> techie_,  then you change  /media/windows for /mnt/windows
<kingcobra> (bulmer)
<arrow> Does anyone know of a good program to make audio and video line up in movies?
<Pelo> techie_,  and don't forget to do   sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<bulmer> thats me
<Pelo> techie_,  that makes a mountpoint
<kingcobra> bulmer: :) some ppl want to be addressed when typed to
<Troy_McClure> Pelo, you wouldn;t happen to know what module i need for dynamic disks
<bulmer> kingcobra: thats me
<Pelo> Troy_McClure,  sorry, I can only help with stuff I have done myself
<techie_> Pelo, i did and I save it but when I come back to desktop the same thing is there
<kingcobra> no i dont mind
<kingcobra> i was doing it 4 u
<mortici> is there any reason why my network card is 1. not detected by knetworkmanager 2. doesn't work at initial bootup 3. have to enable and disable eth0 in kontrol for it to work properly but still not be visible in knetworkmanager
<Matheo> hey i wanna know if Ubuntu is more complex to use then win xp
<Pelo> techie_,  you need to reboot , or at least restart X
<nootrope> Matheo, for what kind of stuff?
<techie_> ok let me do that.
<techie_> thanks.
<GooglyGabe> Nobody has any ideas about my "unaccessible clock"? :(
<Pelo> np
<kingcobra> network problems everywhere
<Troy_McClure> alright Pelo, well i deleted one of my partions and need to copy some data from another one on the same disk, now linux will not read it, it only sees my unpartioned space on that disk (1 MB)
* Pelo suggest that ppl who get error msg  look them up in the forum 
<Matheo> nootrope mostly gaming
<kingcobra> bulmer: what do u suggest i do
<nootrope> Matheo, do your games support Linux?
<bulmer> kingcobra: read tutorials is my advise
<Pelo> Troy_McClure,  you'll need to format that space and mount it
<wastrel> GooglyGabe:  prolly not a lot of ppl using ppc   you could try the forums  www.ubuntuforums.org ...
<m__> wastrel: i didn't have to reinstall. just needed to reset the perms for /usr/bin/sudo:      chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo
<mortici> just so you guys know i did a raid0 install where i couldn't use the kubuntu installer to do it, had to do it all manually (apt-get install ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop etc...)
<GooglyGabe> wastrel: thanks.  I'll check those out :)
<wastrel> m__:  but your perms on /usr are still broken
<kingcobra> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kingcobra> bulmer:ive read and followed 4 r 5 on my own
<cycro> is it bad if i dont have a swap ??
<kingcobra> bulmer: plus the 3 2nite
<m__> wastrel: right, but how will that effect me? most apps i've tried are running fine.
<wastrel> cycro:  depends how much ram you have
<Matheo> Nootrope, if its not talking about linux on the box i guess its not right?
<bulmer> kingcobra: tutorial on networking? then you are an expert by now :)
<cycro> wastrel: i have 1 gb
<nootrope> Matheo, probably :)
<smokie> hi
<cycro> wastrel: what happens if you have less, like 256?
<kingcobra> bulmer: completely :)
<irunwithscissors> can anyone help me install Heliodor?
<bulmer> kingcobra: then where is the problem?
<Matheo> nootrope, k thx
<kingcobra> bulmer: :)
<nootrope> Matheo, np!
<wastrel> m__:  general security problem and possible (unpredictable) misbehavior of apps which expect certain perms for something or other.  if you don't mind i guess it's no big deal.  don't setup accounts for other ppl on your system
<kingcobra> bulmer: just that my wifi connection isnt working
<cycro> wastrel: what happens if u have 256mb of ram and no swap?
<wastrel> cycro:  the end of the world
<cycro> wastrel: why?!
<cycro> wastrel: what??
<jake333> does ubuntu already have perl
<Troy_McClure> okay so my partitions are detected by gparted, but they devices and not showing up... any reason why?
<bulmer> kingcobra: well sometimes you have to give it a rest for a day or so, then the ideas pops in
<m__> wastrel: ok, thanks!
<wastrel> cycro:  heh if you don't have enough swap you'll run out of memory and things won't work
<cycro> wastrel: can i make a swap if i didnt before?
<Pelo> Troy_McClure,  are those partition activated ? are they formated ?
<Troy_McClure> yeah
<Pelo> Troy_McClure,  did you mount them ?
<cycro> how do i make a swap?
<smokie> how can i run C++ programs on ubuntu?? someone please help
<kingcobra> bulmer: ill try that in a bit
<wastrel> jake333:  ubuntu should have perl in the default install
<techie_> Pelo, i restarted how do I mount windows now
<blanky> smokie: run? just do ./nameofprogram
<rylan> can someone quickly tell me what the command is to check the drivers for your graphics card?
<Troy_McClure> ntfs partitions, it has the block device (/sda) but not the /sda1
<techie_> or where do i find it.
<blanky> smokie: to compile, sudo apt-get install build-essential and use gcc/g++
<Troy_McClure> yeah they were working before...
<kingcobra> nootrope: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8739/
<wastrel> cycro:  you can make swap with fdisk if you have free space on your drive for a swap partition
<Pelo> techie_,  if you followed my instructions it is mounted in /mnt/windows
<mortici> omfg
<cycro> !fdisk
<wastrel> cycro:  or you can use gparted to shrink another partition to make space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Troy_McClure,  then I don,t know
<smokie> thanks blanky
<mortici> the time adjusted to 1 day behind and sudo doesn't work anymore
<smokie> are those just the packages i need
<techie_> <Pelo>i followed your instructions but how do i find that folder?
<cycro> wastrel: but how would i configure ubuntu to recognize it as swap?
<blanky> np smokie
<bruenig> Troy_McClure, May I have seen you in such made for tv specials as Planet of the Apes
<Pelo> techie_,  nautilus , click the my system icon , browse your way to /etc  then to /windows
<wastrel> !swap | cycro
<ubotu> cycro: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<techie_> <Pelo>it does not show in Places as before
<bulmer> mortici: boot off of the liveCD and then attempt to repair whats on your hard disk
<Pelo> techie_,  once you have found it  make a bookmark , it will then appear in places
<cycro> wastrel: thanks
<jake333> wastrel: so is it safe to install a server that uses .pl extensions?
<mortici> argh
<wastrel> jake333:  i'm not sure what you mean by safe
<jake333> wastrel: wil it read .pl's
<kingcobra> nootrope: ar you stil about man
<mortici> bulmer: can i copy whats on the livecd's tmpfs for /etc/modprobe.d/ to my hdd?
<bulmer> mortici: you tried yet?
<mortici> bulmer: no
<nootrope> kingcobra, i take it that you're not getting a reference to your wireles card when you ifconfig?
<sm0k3d> hey guys
<mortici> but seems my sound doesn't work and it works on the live cd
<bulmer> mortici: only one way to find out huh?
<mortici> bulmer true true
* Pelo would realy like the eztv ppl to ban the jackass who keeps making fake heroes torrent  the day before it airs, it's effing up his RSS downloader
<kingcobra> nootrope: did u c the paste
<nootrope> oops, no! i'll scroll back, sorry
<wastrel> jake333:  you should be able to run perl scripts, as long as they're written correctly.  if a server is installing .pl files it may need perl modules you don't have however
<mortici> bulmer: no way to clear the sudo issue?
<cycro> wastrel: do you strongly recommend having a swap on a separate partition as opposed to a file?
<techie_> <Pelo>if i go to systems there and then file folders within etc. no windows
<bulmer> mortici: probably there is, but its easier if you have a root password
<jake333> wastrel: ok how about darwin streaming server by apple do you think that does?
<techie_> I could also go to place and then type the /mnt/windows and bookmark
<wastrel> cycro:  partition is better yes.  and learning how to create a swap partition will be good experience :] 
<nootrope> kingcobra, yep, you're not online on that machine...
<nootrope> hmm
<bulmer> mortici: thats why i prefer people to have a root password rather than using sudo..but everyone is disciplined diff way
<Pelo> techie_,  not in /etc/  in   /mnt/ , sorry if I made a mistake , I've been typing /etc/ quite a bit today
<bruenig> bulmer, what needs root you say?
<kingcobra> nootrope: oh i know that very much so
<cycro> wastrel: the website tells u how to add swap via file only
<techie_> so go to mnt
<chris__> what is the font used in the terminal, i really like it and would like to use it on dos?
<nootrope> kingcobra
<techie_> i think i messed up should i go back to terminal and see where it is
<bulmer> bruenig: me needs root  :)
<techie_> if so how do i do that?
<kingcobra> nootrope: do you think wlan0 or wmaster0 are correct
<bruenig> sudo -s not good enough?
<mortici> bulmer: i thought i created a root pwd but i guess not
<wastrel> jake333:  i know nothing about darwin streaming server.  you should check the system requirements.  if it just says "perl interpreter" you should be fine. if it says it needs some random perl modules, you may not be
<techie_> <Pelo>how do I find what I wrote in terminal what was the command to see the listing
<mortici> brb i guess
<techie_> ?
<jake333> ok
<nootrope> kingcobra, i had the same prob and had to switch cards. the one you're using is known to work?
<Pelo> techie_, did you do that  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows    command I told you do so earlier ?
<jake333> idk were the requirements are
<techie_> yes i did
<bulmer> bruenig: actually its mortici that needs it
<nootrope> i belive it's wlan0, kingcobra
<bruenig> for what
<kingcobra> nootrope: apparently they hav
<wastrel> cycro:  make yourself a swap file.  if you think your system is running slowly because of it, you can make a swap partition later.
<Pelo> techie_,   go to the terminal and type    cd /etc/windows
<chris__> what is the font used in the terminal, i really like it and would like to use it on dos?
<techie_> <Pelo>ok i went to mnt and i see the windows folder
<kingcobra> nootrope: theres a lot of cards that use this chipset
<techie_> what now?
<Pelo> techie_,  make a bookmark
<bulmer> bruenig: for getting back his sudo..i already suggested booting off liveCD and repair it from there
<nootrope> kingcobra, this isn't a USB adapter, is it?
<kingcobra> nootrope: there are a few guides for it 2 that seem to work 4 others
<kingcobra> nootrope: yes it is
<h3h_timo> hey guys, im using this guide to install a new kernel optimized for my computer, and im at a point where it asks for the family of my processor, which one should i choose for a core duo 1 (not 2) machine??? thanks for any help!!
<techie_> <Pelo>terrific, it did work. Thanks.
<Pelo> techie_,  no problem
<wastrel> h3h_timo:  grep family /proc/cpuinfo
<Pelo> techie_,  you might find this usefull  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<nootrope> kingcobra, sorry but i don't know where to go from here. :\
<jake333> wastrel:it says nothing
<sm0k3d> hey, after i use "sudo apt-get install ..." where does it go and how can i bring it up to use it?
<kingcobra> nootrope: ok thanx
<wastrel> jake333:  you're probably fine.
<Pelo> techie_,  and this http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<mau> anybody have a favorite VNC viewer?
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<blanky> mau: realvnc?
<kingcobra> can somebody help me with network problem, here is my current state http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8739/
<Pelo> sm0k3d,  if it has a menu entry check the menu, if not just type the name of the prog in the terminal
<Trini_Man> i can only get sound when i run my audio and playback applications as root
<h3h_timo> wastrel, it says 6 for both
<techie_> <Pelo>super interesting thanks for the links
<techie_> hey Pelo u from? I mean the nick?
<techie_> interesting.....
<wastrel> h3h_timo:  that means i686.  what are the choices for cpu family?
<Trini_Man>  i can only get sound when i run my audio and video playback applications as root
<nootrope> hey, kingcobra, in Networking, what name does it have?
<techie_> merci
<techie_> very cool links
<kingcobra> wlan0 and wmaster0
<nootrope> kingcobra, in the Properties
<Trini_Man>  i can only get sound when i run my audio and video playback applications as root .. how do i fix that u think its somthing with permissions
<h3h_timo> wastrel, can you hold on a sec?? ill pastebin 'em if thats alright!!?!?
<Pelo> techie_,  bienvenu
<wastrel> yup
<nootrope> kingcobra, it ahs two names?
<smokie_> can i use wine to install a phone driver that works on windows??
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  you need to add yourself to the audio group
<chris__> what is the font used in the terminal, i really like it and would like to use it on dos?
<Trini_Man> wastrel: i will try that
<Pelo> Trini_Man,  check the user settings in menu > system > admin
<smokie_> anyone with ideas??
<nootrope> smokie_ i doubt it
<kingcobra> nootrope: well there are two interfaces that seem to be wireless, i dont know why
<chris__> Can anyone tell me what the font is in the terminal?, i really like it and would like to use it on dos
<Pelo> smokie,  try asking in #winehq
<nootrope> kingcobra, try deactivating one of them
<kingcobra> theyre both deactivated
<Trini_Man> wastrel :there is no audio group
<smokie_> nootrope, is there anyway i can go about it then, cos i cant browse directly while i am workin on ubuntu, i have to connect my fone to my desktop, the set up a lan wit my laptop than runs ubuntu
<wastrel> chris__:  you mean the console font?
<nootrope> it's being detected but hasn''t been configured
<chris__> wastrel: yes
<kingcobra> nootrope: when i activate either of them it does not find an access point
<nootrope> kingcobra, do the Properties have anything other than DHCP?
<Trini_Man> wastrel: there is no audio group
<kingcobra> theyre greyed out until i enter info
<Trini_Man> wastrel: i think i messed up some settings in my also a while back
<wastrel> chris__:  grep font /etc/default/console-setup
<Trini_Man> wastrel : how do i restore it back to default
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  ls -l /dev/dsp  what group owns it?
<nootrope> smokie_: are you trying to use VoIP, SIP?
<kingcobra> bulmer: do you know what the second wireless interface on my comp could b
<Trini_Man> wastrel :crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-03-02 12:38 /dev/dsp
<nootrope> kingcobra, what's on COnfiguation?
<smokie_> no,
<bulmer> kingcobra: nope, but you can always delete them
<Trini_Man> root owns it
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok i got ubuntu up, but! at first when it started it said tere was a gnome error or something ,and my ps/p keyboard wont work...
<kingcobra> nootrope:theyre greyed out until i enter info
<h3h_timo> wastrel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8743/
<techie_> Pelo... I have one final question ... I have to install a windows program with a disk I have to link USB to pc via a cable.
<h3h_timo> those are the obvious ones i thought
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  its "group owner" (or however you say that) is  audio
<chris__> wastrel: so is the font sarge16.psf or Terminus?
<smokie_> nootrope, i am tryin to use my mobile phones modem
<bulmer> kingcobra: you have read the tutorials, what does it says about /etc/network/interfaces ?
<techie_> Pelo should i do something the usb first or ubuntu will recognize it.
<nootrope> kingcobra, it can't hurt to delete them and rebooting with the USB thingie plugged in
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  grep audio /etc/group
<wastrel> chris__:  damfino :] 
<Pelo> techie_,  a usb what ?
<kingcobra> nootrope: its greyed out until i enable it and then i leave it at dhcp
<nootrope> smokie_: thru USB or the RJ-11?
<techie_> I need to send audio from a mini tape recorder to pc via usb.
<Trini_Man> wastrel :audio:x:29:<me>
<h3h_timo> wastrel, did you get that?
<smokie_> yeah, thru USB, its a curitel 8900 fone
<techie_> <Pelo>I have the installation disk from xp but do not know if I should install that way via the cd? or should i look for something similar via the synaptic package
<Pelo> techie_,  try pluggin it direct and see if ubuntu recognises it first , if it deosn'T  look up the model of your recorder in the forum
<kingcobra> bulmer: there is loopback and rt73 which i added and doesnt seem to be doing anything
<nootrope> kingcobra, what kind of accesspoint you trying to connect to?
<techie_> <Pelo>wow they even have that too! models of recorders.
<techie_> ok let me try it.
<Trini_Man> wastrel :audio:x:29:<me>
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  i guess you're in the audio group?   groups   should show it in the list.
<evergreen> hi, i was wondering why I might choose vmware over wine or vice versa
<bulmer> kingcobra: why you added loopback and rt73?  tutorials said you should?
<kingcobra> nootrope: my router
<Pelo> techie_,  windows programs do not work in linux, you canot install them at best you can try running them on an emulation platform like wine  wich allows you to run some windows program, but try a linux sollution first
<nootrope> kingcobra, what brand of router?
<Trini_Man> wastrel : thing is xmms works with the audio but nothing else
<exeakiel> How do I switch off compatibility mode off in WINE?
<kingcobra> bulmer: loopback was there already and last tutorial said to add rt73
<wastrel> h3h_timo: interesiting, i dunno.  i just have i686.  maybe ask in #linux..
<azrael__> Hey, I've got an ubuntu edgy machine here which hangs for a long time when logging into gnome.
<Fuzzehskittlez>  ok i got ubuntu up, but! at first when it started it said tere was a gnome error or something ,and my ps keyboard wont work...
<kingcobra> nootrope:peak
<Pelo> exeakiel,  ask in #winehq
<azrael__> No beryl, xgl, or compiz is installed.
<azrael__> What should I check?
<bulmer> kingcobra: what kind of computer you have and what nics are installed?
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  check what output plugin xmms is using
<kingcobra> nootrope: ill try deleting them and rebooting
<evergreen> thanks Pelo
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok i got ubuntu up, but! at first when it started it said tere was a gnome error or something ,and my ps keyboard wont work... can sum1 tell me Y?
<nootrope> kingcobra, can you assign the wifi adapter's MAC address to a static IP and try changing the Properties in Networking to that?
<chris__> wastrel: damfino, where can i find that on the system
<Trini_Man> wastrel : Alsa  [lobALSA.so] 
<wastrel> chris__:  sorry,  damfino = damned if i know
<kingcobra> custom built comp, ethernet and ralink usb wireless adaptor
<bulmer> nootrope: he has to also have the router assisn a static ip (matching)
<azrael__> Specifically, the settings daemon is giving an error
<chris__> wastrel: oh lmao, sorry >< :P
<bcrowe> Fuzz, I had the same issue with Mandriva. It would die after about 30 seconds. I'm not a linux guru, but switched to Ubuntu and have not had an issue
<Pelo> evergreen,   vmware is to setup a virtual computer inside your current os ie you run ubuntu and on that you create a virutal comptuer on wich you run windows,   wine lets you run window progs on ubuntu directly, sort of
<nootrope> bulmer, that's ewhat i was trying to communicate :)
<Trini_Man> wastrel : Alsa  [lobALSA.so] 
<DigitalNinja> how do I print from Scribus? My printer is in the list but when I hit "print" it doesn't do anything.
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  ok so your xmms is working but what isn't ?
<hcook> word
<bcrowe> Fuzz, have you tried a USB keyboard? whenever I have an issue, I jus run updates from pacage manager
<bcrowe> usually fixes me right up
<Trini_Man> wastrel : yes but like other audio and video players dont work
<bcrowe> Ubuntu rocks
<Pelo> we know
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  except as root?
<Fuzzehskittlez> im using usb now and its working, the num lock on the ps keyboard is lite up bit wont do anyting when kerys are pressed, its prolly jus in wrong spot
<Fuzzehskittlez> but do u no why it said gnome error when i started?
<Trini_Man> wastrel : well 'sudo'
<kingcobra> bulmer:custom built comp, ethernet and ralink usb wireless adaptor
<techie_> <Pelo>nothing is happening but he recorder is panasonic ic recorder  RR-US380 how do i find this and see what to do?
<Fuzzehskittlez> wuts pacage manager?
<wastrel> Trini_Man:  i dunno.
<Trini_Man> wastrel : i think its permissions with libs
<chris__> wastrel: terminal font= Terminus :D
<techie_> <Pelo>meaning I do not hear any sound of Ubuntu recognizing the usb?
<bulmer> kingcobra: and those two interfaces do appear in /etc/network/interaces right?
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok well il be back, im guna install it now, its just runnin atm
<bcrowe> nope, sorry. Only been running Ubuntu for about 4 months at home. I'm a Network/ Server guy for a big M$-centric company
<kingcobra> bulmer: no they dont
<Pelo> techie_,   does a new icon appear on your desktop when you plug the device in ?
<nootrope> kingcobra, does the Peak allow you to assign a static IP to the wifi adapter's MAC address?
<bcrowe> Synaptic
<techie_> <Pelo>nothing
<wastrel> bcrowe:  will you be my personal windows consultant?
<wastrel> :] 
<slavik> well, time to play whack-a-mao ... I hope they don't multiply too fast
<evergreen> pelo> so if I were to aim for just speed and only windows apps, wine would be best?
<techie_> <Pelo>previously I was helped to recognize ubuntu in reading my cdroms
<Pelo> techie_,  search for the model number here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/  and go to the panasonic website and see if they have drivers for linux
<bulmer> kingcobra: well they must have an entry in that file or else you wont get it working
<bcrowe> what apps, Evergreen?
<evergreen> bcrowe: dragon naturally speaking
<Pelo> evergreen,  I suggest wine
<evergreen> and some old basic accounting programs
<evergreen> thanks
<evergreen> :)
<bcrowe> hmmm, I haven't tried that one...I'm sure there's about 100 open-source opions
<bcrowe> options
<kingcobra> bulmer: ok what should they be entered as
<Pelo> evergreen,  there are some decent linux accounting apps you should look into,  grisbi and gnucash
<wastrel> gnucash has got a pretty steep learning curve imho
<Pelo> grisbi is very nice
<Pelo> and getting better
<kingcobra> bulmer: there was other settings had to be entered with rt73 when i put that in
<Pelo> gnucash is for real accountants
<evergreen> Pelo: I'll look into those, although I took a look at gnucash and it seemed like a version of Quicken for windows, which doesn't have the features I'm looking for
<bulmer> kingcobra: the tutorial explained it right?
<sevenpacks> evergreen,  I happened to see a big "evergreen" painted on a cargo ship
<kingcobra> bulmer: not for all interfaces
<Pelo> evergreen, gnucash is nothing like the quicken I used,  but suite yourself,
<kingcobra> bulmer: just for rt73
<bulmer> kingcobra: for the ethernet it shoudl be pretty straight forward
<Fuzzehskittlez> um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...
<evergreen> pelo: I was specifically looking for one that would calculate payroll taxes
<sevenpacks> Pelo,  do foss guys have cash?
<kingcobra> bulmer: which interface is the actual adaptor
<evergreen> sevenpacks: nice :)
<evergreen> I'll check out grisbi though
<kingcobra> bulmer: wlan0 or wmaster0
<bulmer> kingcobra: they are all adpaters
<nootrope> kingcobra, look for the MAC address
<Pelo> sevenpacks,  it'swhen you don'T have money that you need to keep good track of what little you have
<inpho> i have a USB external device and a secondary IDE harddrive both mounted on my ubuntu install, but they are both read only, how can i change this?!
<bulmer> kingcobra: delete those two and reboot, and see what the system detectts
<Charly> Anyone noticed that video players crash in fullscreen mode when firefox is open in compiz and beryl? They work fine if firefox is not running.
<kingcobra> bulmer: ok i cant do from networking tho
<Pelo> evergreen,  gnucash is what you need then,  but you'll have to so some programming to get payroll automated,    I think they have scripts you can use ,  Iknow they have tutorials on how to go about it ,
<hcook> hey guys. just upgraded to feisty herd5, and everything is working great (even beryl/nvidia)...except i can't mount my nfs server. using the same fstab line i always had, but now i get 'can't read superblock' ...anybody know what that means? my other machine mounts it fine...
<wastrel> evergreen:  check out freshmeat for something like that.  it's a less common need so is not as likely to have made it into an ubuntu package
<kingcobra> bulmer: where do i delete them
<sevenpacks> Pelo,  is it needed if all you have is in a bag?
<bcrowe> Evergreen - Here's a compatibility list for Dragon on Wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2077
<evergreen> Pelo: awesome, thanks.  It definitely could be due to my own n00bness to the linux world
<kingcobra> nootrope: where shud i luk 4 mac address
<Fuzzehskittlez> um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...
<war59312> anyone have any luck getting Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn" 7.04 Herd 5 working in Virtual PC with Vista RTM as the host PC?
<evergreen> bcrowe: thanks :)
<bulmer> kingcobra man iftab
<kingcobra> nootrope: u mean router mac add
<andy05> i have a laptop with ubuntu-server edition but cannot get it to connect it to my network does anyone know how i can configure wireless on server edition
<nootrope> kingcobra: most USB wifi dongles ahve them on their case somewhere
<kelsin> evergreen: mind me asking what features you want that gnucash doesn't have?
<kingcobra> bulmer: thanx 1 sec
<cris> hi ppl
<sevenpacks> hi
<bcrowe> Evergreen, looks like version 7 is your best bet, nothing newer works...
<evergreen> kelsin: no, I don't
<rgould> I'm trying to install gnump3d, but apt-get fails on --configure (return code 128) but doesn't provide any more information. Where can I look for help?
<evergreen> bcrowe: gotcha.  thanks
<emet> where can I copy a .desktop file so it shows up in my GNOME menu?
<Fuzzehskittlez> um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<evergreen> ubuntu's wonderful so far
<cris> i need a lot of help with rendering in feisty
<leafw> how can one trigger suspend or hibernate from the command line? Is apm -s the proper command?
<wastrel> feisty in #ubuntu+1
<kelsin> emet: I think ~/.local/share/applications
<leafw> I mean, I bet the gnome shutdown dialog does something else
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<nootrope> kingcobra: to be clear, i meant, go into the router control panel and add a static IP for your wifi dongle's MAC address.
<emet> kelsin, k
<kelsin> emet: you can also use programs like Alacarte to edit the menu
<Pelo> later folks
<kelsin> emet: and of course, for system wide: /usr/share/applications
<nootrope> kingcobra, i take it that the machine will go online if you just ethernet to the router directly?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to setup a logitech webcam for aMSN in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<azahid> can someone tell me what is rpm-sys channel in smart. it seems to get added automatically
<Shukhrat> how i can install Oracle ?
<kingcobra> nootrope: router is too far away to comp for wired
<Shukhrat> help
<nootrope> ah
<yurimxpxman> could someone please help me use a logitech webcam in Ubuntu 6.10 (aMSN)?
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<wastrel> !oracle | Shukhrat
<ubotu> Shukhrat: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<evergreen> hrm...I'm having problems with installing programs though
<nootrope> kingcobra, you're using anothe comp with the same router, tho?
<jmiller565> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kingcobra> yes
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<evergreen> kelsin: so what questions did you have?
<bcrowe> Shukhrat: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<kingcobra> bulmer: how do i delete the interfaces from networking
<nootrope> kingcobra, can you get into the router control panel without having to hardwire to it?
<kelsin> evergreen: what features you want that aren't in gnucash :)
<kingcobra> bulmer: or remove them completely
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<Shukhrat> thanks
<bulmer> kingcobra man iftab
<statix> hiya! anyone around
<nootrope> kingcobra, if you remove them, it'll be interesting to see what happens. :)
<statix> quick question if I may
<bulmer> kingcobra: and remove entries on your /etc/network/interfaces
<statix> can I access my hard drive when booting from the live cd?
<kingcobra> nootrope: yes but its not easy to assign static ip
<statix> my XP wont boot and I need to share some folders
<hillster> does anybody know why a working 39160 adaptec card would not scan a scsi bus but as soon as you pull the cable it will?
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<anonymeeee> I have a wireless usb card
<bulmer> nootrope: he'll still have loopback remaining
<statix> then install ubunto and rid of XP forever
<Shukhrat> bcrowe wastrel what u reconmendate use MySQL or Oracle ?
<kingcobra> nootrope: i wanted to do that before and couldnt
<nootrope> kingcobra, the router re-config would be best hardwired to it anyway.
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<yurimxpxman> how do I use my logitech webcam in ubuntu edgy?
<anonymeeee> it's stuck in scanning mode...won't pick up the network
<wastrel> Shukhrat:  i can't recommend, i don't use either one
<pavs> does ubuntu supporting touchscreen computer ie, http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/computers/desktops/IQ770_series/rts/4/computer_store/RN635AA%2523ABA
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<Cdeszaq> Could somoe help me figure out how to share a file from my Ubuntu computer to my windows computer?
<bcrowe> I haven't used Oracle...and not very good at MySQL, but for reliability and support, I'd go MySQL
<kingcobra> bulmer:wmaster0 is not in iftab
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<xerophyte> does anybody like the domain name reezy.com ? :)
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<irunwithscissors> cdeszaq you could use aim file transfer lol
<yurimxpxman> could someone please help me with a webcam?
<evergreen> kelsin: calculating payroll taxes and then automatically inputting them into forms to submit to the state
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
* war59312 asks if anyone has had any luck getting Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn" 7.04 Herd 5 working in Virtual PC with Vista RTM as the host PC?
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<kelsin> evergreen: ahhh makes sense :) thanks
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<Cdeszaq> irunwithscissors: Ha...I need to share a few hundred gigs of stuff
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<irunwithscissors> oh right :P
<emet> Cdeszaq, from Windows to Ubuntu or Ubuntu ot Windows?
<Fuzzehskittlez>  um i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<kelsin> !repeat | Fuzzehskittlez
<yurimxpxman> help with webcam please
<ubotu> Fuzzehskittlez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<evergreen> kelsin: is that asking for too much or is it just a matter of me finding the right people and places?
<nachouru1> hi... i just installed ubuntu 5.04 and the graphic interphase wont show up... how can i fix that from console?
<Neronious> fuzzehskittlez: if you keep doing that you wont get any help at all wait for your answer like everyone else
<Cdeszaq> emet: Ubuntu to windows
<Fuzzehskittlez> ner iv ben here for 45 minutes and i havnt got an answer
<azahid> can someone tell me what is rpm-sys channel in smart. it seems to get added automatically
<kelsin> evergreen: I think business finance is an area where not a lot of work is being done
<irunwithscissors> cdeszaq: how far apart are the computers
<Fuzzehskittlez> nor has any1 attempted to hjelp me
<pavs> does ubuntu supporting touchscreen computer ie, http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/computers/desktops/IQ770_series/rts/4/computer_store/RN635AA%2523ABA
<evergreen> is there a reason why I get these "overwrite" messages when trying to install wine?
<Fuzzehskittlez> ur the first time i recieved attention
<Shukhrat> bcrowe:is it free to download Oracle for Ubuntu?
<emet> hmm I'm sure there are 5000 different ways to accomplish that
<evergreen> and why even after I "overwrite" the apps fail to install
<irunwithscissors> hey fuxx, ur talking to the bot.
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: this isn't some support pay for channel, if no one has or answer, or hell if no one FEELS like answering you, too bad
<irunwithscissors> fuzz*
<Cdeszaq> irunwithscissors: How would you like me to measure...ethernet distance, or physical distance
<Fuzzehskittlez> huh
<evergreen> kelsin: that's a shame
<emet> one thing you can do is set up an FTP server
<irunwithscissors> physical
<emet> another I guess is to utilize samba and set up a windows network share
<Fuzzehskittlez> how am i talking to the bot
<kelsin> evergreen: agreed, hopefully as linux takes over workstations that will change
<Fuzzehskittlez> o gay
<Fuzzehskittlez> wow
<Cdeszaq> emet: I would like to do it via samba...
<evergreen> check printing would also come in handy
<evergreen> which is fairly standard for these type of programs
<emet> I don't have much exp with that
<evergreen> there is one that is close to fitting the bill though
<emet> !samba
<statix> can I view my hd contents frm a live cd boot
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Fuzzehskittlez> wuts the diff between the different linuxes?
<pavs> does ubuntu supporting touchscreen computer ie, http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/computers/desktops/IQ770_series/rts/4/computer_store/RN635AA%2523ABA
<techie_> <Pelo>I could not find the model in the forum... also I went to Panasonic and I did not find any drivers for this. the panasonic recorder model is RR-US380
<statix>  can I view my hd contents frm a live cd boot
<emet> I would suggest you read that
<statix>  can I view my hd contents frm a live cd boot
<Cdeszaq> thankx
<emet> prob the second link
<evergreen> http://www.treshna.com/paymaster/
<Cdeszaq> statix: Yes
<nootrope> evergreen, i think gnucash prints checks
<statix> can I share them once I do that
<war59312> why bother even aksing a question here, way to many people asking them all at once and no really cares, kinda sucks, but yeah thats life I guess
<Cdeszaq> statix: I think so
<kingcobra> bulmer: i hav 4 interfaces 2 wireless 1 ethernet 1 modem showing in networking yet there is only 1 ethernet and 1 wireless in iftab
<evergreen> ah well, that's a start
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: to put it extremely simply: Package Management, Philosophy, and in many cases distribution special goals
<evergreen> I might consider revisiting that pogram
<statix> is sharing files on a windows network easy to do
<Fuzzehskittlez>  i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<statix> in ubuntu of course
<emet> statix, you can use samba
<jake333> i am getting the error chown: qtts invalid user
<statix> do i have to
<bulmer> kingcobra: i did asked you to reboot right? and see what is detected?
<emet> check the links ubotu posted
<Fuzzehskittlez>  i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<Fuzzehskittlez>  i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<statix> linux doesnt have a network sharing protocol
<statix> ?
<emet> yes
<emet> nfs
<emet> but windows doesn't recongize it
<statix> just not for windows networks
<statix> damnit
<techie_>  Pelo, I even check here: http://qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2391 no drivers available.
<statix> it recognizes my win network
<wastrel> livecd doesn't have samba eh
<statix> thats kinda lame
<Cdeszaq> statix: Usually...I am trying to get  some stuff to share itself right now, but my situation is a bit ... different than typical
<nootrope> Fuzzehskittlez: don't flood.
<Fuzzehskittlez> ...
<emet> windows uses a properitary and slow protocol called SMB which samba emulates
<techie_> Pelo, also I tried to use wine emulation for the program in xp but no luck
<Fuzzehskittlez>  i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<statix> i just had a winxp crash
<statix> need to recover files
<statix> and rid XP forever
<wastrel> samba doesn't emulate smb it's a smb client/server implementation
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slavik> statix: use knoppix
<Neronious> fuzzehskittlez: try restarting
<statix> sorry!
<kingcobra> bulmer: can i just erase all text in iftab and interfaces
<nootrope> Fuzzehskittlez you're gonna get your ass booted off
<statix> what is knoppix, and is it easy to use?
<Fuzzehskittlez> how so
<Shukhrat> need russian users for Ubuntu
<bulmer> kingcobra: whats is the problem of rebooting?
<wastrel> actually it's not called smb anymore it's cifs
<Fuzzehskittlez> because iv ben here for 1 and a half hours and im being ignored?
<slavik> Shukhrat: ?
<slavik> statix: just look it up
<jake333> How do i compile a folder .tar.gz to make it so i can run it
<Fuzzehskittlez> slavik
<slavik> yes?
<Fuzzehskittlez>  i clicked install but its on the time thing and it wont let me click anything but minimize and maximize and it wont close...wut do i do
<kingcobra> bulmer: i havnt deleted anything yet sorry
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: did you change any time settings?
<jmiller565> .msg NickServ IDENTIFY pjg5854
<Cdeszaq> Fuzzehskittlez: You are being ignored because you are flooding the room with the same thing. It is obvious my now that no one is going to help you
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> !ru
<nootrope> Fuzzehskittlez turn off your machine!
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Shukhrat> slavik:  ,     ?
<techie_> anybody here using audio recording to pc ubuntu via usb cable?
<Fuzzehskittlez> yes i did slavik
<kingcobra> bulmer: can i erase all text in those files to delete the interfaces
<techie_> Any alternatives I could use?
<slavik> Shukhrat:     :)
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: don't ;)
<Shukhrat> ok
<wastrel> kingcobra:  don't do that.  and if you do, make a backup first.
<Fuzzehskittlez> well wut do i do
<Fuzzehskittlez> i alredy did
<bulmer> kingcobra: try please, and let us know what happens
<bluefox83> dangit..i forget how to get the bot to tell me about the nvidia installer guide..
<statix> cant find my windows files from the linux boot
<statix> its  live CD
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kingcobra> bulmer: try erasing all text?
<bulmer> kingcobra: why not..try
<bluefox83> !media
<irunwithscissors> guys, i get a cookie.  i just converted my friend to linux.  WOO
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wastrel> kingcobra:  make a backup of the files first
<Fuzzehskittlez> slavik wut must i do -.-
<nootrope> kingcobra, but backup first. erase the minimum to get rid of the wifi stuff
<slavik> Fuzzehskittlez: don't change the time :)
<Fuzzehskittlez> i alredy did
<wastrel> kingcobra:  it won't help.  you probably have to rmmod the kernel module for the driver you don't want running.
<Fuzzehskittlez> so wut do i do?
<techie_> anyone? any way to transfer my audio recordings to Ubuntu via usb cable?
<jrm4> Are there any bittorrent GUI clients that take new bittorrent urls from the command line? I like being able to easily watch progress, but I'd also like to ssh and add a quick new one, like say..from work, etc?
<wastrel> kingcobra:  you may need to blacklist the module and reboot
<Fuzzehskittlez> do i need to restart?
<war59312> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neronious> fuzzehskittlez: restart the comp and start over again
<Fuzzehskittlez> k -.-
<userund> jrm4: I think azureus can do that.  It can run without the gui too
<war59312> !browsers
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<emet> links is c00l
<emet> :)
<wenko2> Fuzzehskittlez, did u know that they u do the -.- it is actually a k in morse code too
<techie_> can I use any audio recorders directly into ubuntu usb ports?
<statix> how do you see your windows directories while in a live cd boot?
<war59312> --- . ---
<techie_> I meant usb ports in pc through Ubuntu linux?
<wenko2> o e o
<war59312> whoops
<war59312> meant sos of course
<pavs> does ubuntu supporting touchscreen computer ie, http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/computers/desktops/IQ770_series/rts/4/computer_store/RN635AA%2523ABA
<wenko2> ... --- ...
<nootrope> statix: if your drive is alive, knoppix will mount it
<bcrowe> techie - I'd check importing the audio with VLC, it can do abot anything
<nootrope> if it's not there, it's probably dead
<bcrowe> about
<techie_> nootrope I had erased vlc but will reinstall and try it.
<techie_> thanks.
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<techie_> bcrowe but I think the problem is that ubuntu is not recognizing or reading my usb yet?
<BUMBACL0T> them sneakers on your feet cost $100 a pop; my people making 50 cents a day in sweatshops; to make them kicks, so you can look good; you think we open restaurants coz we cook good?; hell no, we aint got no choice, i gotta speak up, without me my people have no voice
<nootrope> techie_ you can also try a demuxer
<billy> greetings earthlings.
<hcook> anybody know where the setting is in firefox to make alt-enter in the address/search bars open stuff in a new tab?
<techie_> <bcrowe>anyway for Ubuntu to recognize the usb or to even read it first?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/emet!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Fuzzehskittlez> wich linux does beryl work best on?
<BUMBACL0T> sabayon
<billy> i have a very strange problem.
<techie_> <nootrope>interesting but what is demuxer a program?
<|thunder> works great on edgy
<nootrope> statix_, you already tried booting from the knoppix live cd?
<Fuzzehskittlez> sabayon or edgy?
<bcrowe> I'm still a noob, sorry
<nootrope> techie_, it allows you to rip the video and audio separately
<techie_> bcrowe... thanks nonetheless
<Fuzzehskittlez> and thunder wud u mind linking me?
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: sabayon is the official distro of beryl
<techie_> nootrope it sounds good.
<Fuzzehskittlez> o so sabayon wud be best?
<billy> openoffice, for the menus and drop-down lists, is displaying english words transliterated into Greek.  Not Greek words, mind you.  But English words, transliterated.  wtf #
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: depending on your goals, if you're basing SOLELY on beryl then probably
<techie_> <nootrope>will vlc help me recognize the usb?
<gago0021> hello.. how can I have more than 2 desktops?
<duckdown> Can someone tell me what I need to do to watch certain types of videos in Firefox? (The missing plugin says I need application/x-mplayer2)
<nootrope> techie_: it's useful for all sorts of cool remix exercises. :)
<Fuzzehskittlez> wuts the diffs betwen the diff linuxes kelsin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@138.238.135.251!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<nootrope> techie_: nope
<|thunder> Fuzzehskittlez; http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Ubuntu-Edgy-Eft-15387.shtml
<statix> nootrope: is is a free distro...?
<techie_> <nootrope>I meant if I have usb cable rrunning from recorder to pc
<kelsin> Fuzzehskittlez: you can google that type of information, a ton of stuff can be different
<wastrel> gago0021:  right-click the desktop switcher applet and choose preferences
<nootrope> statix: knoppix is free!
<techie_> <nootrope>so the problem then is the usb recognition
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok ty
<techie_> <nootrope>after that any program might be able to receive the audio info.
<statix> knoppix.org? com? or net? two are fakes
<techie_> Must think about this.
<gago0021> wastrel: thanks!
<nootrope> techie: don't know what recorder you're using but if there isn't a driver for it, it's not going to help. VLC just plays all sorts of video formats.
<techie_> I am using Panasonic RR-US380
<nootrope> techie_ don't know anything about it. sorry. :\
<techie_> <nootrope>so far I have not found any drivers for linux. but I do have the installation software. will that help
<|thunder> To all, I am trying to enable Fast Writes and SBA and AGP 8x for my nvidia driver. This tutorial say I need to add 'options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 NVreg_ReqAGPRate=8' to /etc/modules.conf. But I dont have this file and I can't figure out where to put it. Any ides anyone?
<techie_> ?
<gago0021> i am having keyboard problems... how can i change my keyboard configuration? i want to redo the process for keyboard detection done in the ubuntu installation process..
<techie_> <nootrope>understood.... I will think more about it.
<techie_> <nootrope>thanks for the attempts and your suggestions.
<nootrope> techie_: installation software for linux?
<kelsin> |thunder: you can create the file and add those options to it
<techie_> <nootrope>nor installation for the program that came with the panasonic recorder.
<techie_> actually I do not know what is there.... it might have some linux.....
<techie_> doubt it
<|thunder> kelsin; ya, but my kernel wont know to use those options for my kernel driver.
<nootrope> techie_: yeah, but it was written for what OS? probably Windows
<techie_> <nootrope>yes windows
<kelsin> techie_: what are you trying to install?
<bcrowe> techie - maybe this helps... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225179
<kelsin> |thunder: why not?
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<techie_> <nootrope>yeap, it reeks Windows all over.
<nootrope> techie_: then it won't do you any good in linux.
<|thunder> kelsin; because the fiel probably exists somewhere else by someother name.
<techie_> I am trying to send voice from handheld recorder to pc via usb cable.
<ToddEDM2> when i put the command IWCONFIG ... i see  IEEE 802.11g  ESID: """ .....
<nootrope> techie_: add to that the whole USB mess and you're gonna have a hard time finding a way for that thing to get recognized
<mau> I have OSXvnc running on my mac and using Gnome-RDP to connect on ubuntu...  any ideas why I can't see my mac?
<ToddEDM2> how do i find my network
<jason0_> Anyone here use rtorrent?
<thoreauputic> jason0_: sometimes, yes
<techie_> <kelsin>I am trying to send voice to pc so that I can create tapes in dvd for someone
<nootrope> techie_: use an audio cable to your soundboard's mic or line-in
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Neronious> toddedm2: try ifconfig
<jason0_> thoreauputic: do you notic any sporatic behavior when seeding?
<techie_> nootrope... that's a thought....
<thoreauputic> jason0_: no - it seems to be quite constant if that's what you mean
<ToddEDM2> Neronious.. actually on my windows machine, i goto the router setup and i see the laptop connected
<hcook> anybody know why alt-enter in the address bar isn't opening a new tab? and/or where the setting is for me to change it back?
<techie_> <kelsin>any suggestions?
<nootrope> techie_ what recording software you using on the uuntu end?
<nootrope> ubuntu
<jason0_> thoreauputic: right now I'm seeding a torrent with 1 peer connected. rtorrent was just sitting there so I started up azureus with the same torrent and it instantly started seeding.
<hcook> er...in firefox, that is
<techie_> <nootrope>that I have not figured out yet... I was going to ask
<Sanjay> Hello?
<jason0_> thoreauputic: but there are times when rtorrent seeds so it doesn't seem like a port problem
<Neronious> ToddEDM2: ahh well i think its netview for windows
<wastrel> hcook:  is your windowmanager overriding that keyboard combo?
<nootrope> techie_: try Ardour
<ToddEDM2> Neronious.. huh ?
<thoreauputic> jason0_: I find rtorrent sometimes doesn't reconnect after stopping it and restarting
<techie_> ardour.... through synaptic package?
<foutrelis> morning :)
<hcook> wastrel: hmm...dunno...
<jason0_> thoreauptic: reconnect to the tracker?
<Neronious> ToddEDM2: nvm i think its been a long day and i misread somewhere sorry..
<techie_> <nootrope>I will search it and download it
<ToddEDM2> lol np
<thoreauputic> jason0_: it seems to have trouble scraping, yes
<nootrope> techie_: i thik so. you'll need Jack, too, if you want to use audio from one app to plug into another
<bcrowe> Techie: I would think you could stream it in to an audio recorder like Ardour or Audacity
<jason0_> thoreauptic: what version are you using?
<panfist> hey everyone, when i try to add a third party cd-rom repository it hangs on "unmounting cd-rom" even though it is definitely unmounted already, is there a work around for this, or another way i can add third party -offline- repositories, for example maybe an .iso file?
<an0k> I'm having a problem with glxinfo. I've installed the correct nvidia drivers and it works beautifully, but when I grep glxinfo for direct it says No...anyone know the answer?
<kelsin> techie_: I can't see your replies easily, just use the persons name and a colon instead of <name>, what type of handheld recorder are you useing?
<bcrowe> gotta go, luck to all...
<ToddEDM2> how can i scroll back in the terminal
<thoreauputic> jason0_: the dapper version, whatever that is ( fairly old now)
<techie_> <nootrope>I have the cable already
* foutrelis listens to Furtado :)
<Nevermore> I'm having troubles with self harm.
<inpho> does ubuntu come with a gay ntfs module that doesnt have ntfs write support??
<nootrope> techie_ but if all you're doing is recording this as a one-off thing, setting up Ardour isn't worth while the trouble.
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | inpho
<ubotu> inpho: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<thoreauputic> jason0_: although the Debian Sid version seems to have the same issue
<nootrope> techie_ just use Sound Recorder
<arrenlex> an0k: Running just standard X?
<ToddEDM2> how can i scroll back up in the terminal............anyone?
<techie_> <kelsin> I am using Panasonic Ic RR-US380 which uses a usb cable from handheld to pc
<an0k> Xgl
<inpho> thanks!
<kelsin> ToddEDM2: shift-pageup
<foutrelis> ToddEDM2: Shutdown X?
<bcrowe> use ntfs-3g   http://www.ntfs-3g.org/releases.html
<ToddEDM2> thank you kelsin
<Nevermore> I cut thigh too deep. The muscle burns and I can't walk on it.
<bcrowe> full read/ write of NTFS partitions
<wastrel> ToddEDM2:  the scrollback is deleted when you switch VT's
<arrenlex> !offtopic | Nevermore
<ubotu> Nevermore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jason0_> thoreauputic: seems like 7.2 is out now, I'm going to search through the change lgo
<jason0_> *log
<Nevermore> ah, thank you. ill go find a friend over there
<bcrowe> ubotu, it's out of beta
<techie_> <nootrope>soundrecorder would be good if I was at the computer. I am recording sessions and then bring the hanheld to the computer and transfer at a convenient time.
<thoreauputic> jason0_: I tried to compile from svn but it bommbed out :)
<bcrowe> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/releases.html
<ToddEDM2> hmmmmmm shift pageup doesnt work
<wastrel> ToddEDM2:  the scrollback is deleted when you switch VT's
<jake333> is untar the same as extracting the file
<bcrowe> later all
<nootrope> techie_ Sound recorder will let you do that. just set the input to Line-in or Mic or Aux or whatever
<arrenlex> !who | an0k
<ubotu> an0k: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ToddEDM2> wastrel , IM NOT SURE WHAT YOU MEAN
<ToddEDM2> oops caps
<arrenlex> an0k: Why are you running xgl if you have nvidia?
<foutrelis> jake333: yes
<arrenlex> an0k: With xgl running, you won't get direct rendering anymore.
<techie_> <kelsin>did you understand my last message.
<wastrel> ToddEDM2:  it means if you switch to another terminal and then switch back, the scrollback is deleted so you can't see it even with shift-pgup
<techie_> <nootrope>I will give that idea a try tomorrow. the point is that my usb is not recognized by Ubuntu so when the transfer takes place... it would not be accepted.
<techie_> <nootrope>I need to make sure that Ubuntu recognizes that transfer!
<kelsin> techie_: when you plug it in, does it not popup like a harddisk?
<ToddEDM2> well i didnbt switch, and it still wont scroll up
<techie_> <kelsin>no it does not.
<nootrope> techie_ OH! your recorder only has a USB, no headphone jack?
<an0k> arrenlex: Why doesn't direct rendering not work under xgl? And why not run it?
<wastrel> ToddEDM2:  what terminal?  this is the console or xterm or something?   are you using screen?
<techie_> nootrope.... that's correct
<jair> hey guys if I am running a version of xubuntu, kubuntu or ubuntu, can I install the other windows managers on them for example -> kde in ubuntu?
<nootrope> techie_ sorry. i was barking up the wrong tree!! :|
<ToddEDM2> i pressed ctrl-alt F1
<thoreauputic> jair: yes - install kubuntu-desktop
<techie_> nootrope.... i understood you were trying to brainstorm!
<techie_> ^_^
<kelsin> jair: yes, almost the only difference between kubuntu, ubuntu etc is what -desktop package they install
<nootrope> techie_ no removable memory?
<thoreauputic> jair: you can install other WMs too - Fluxbox, wmaker, etc
<jair> kelsin: Thanks
<arrenlex> an0k: It has to do with the fact that xgl itself is accelerated, so the programs running inside it cannot be. I'm not exactly up on the technical details. You shouldn't be running xgl because xgl is for ATI.
<jair> thoreauputic: perfect
<techie_> nootrope... i might have one of those thingys a thumb memory as they call it
<techie_> I might try that
<hcook> wastrel: i just went through all the various shortcuts menus in beryl-settings, and alt-enter isn't in use anywhere by the wm near as i can tell...
<jair> it will continue installing packages from ubuntu as well :)
<jair> right
<blanky> arrenlex: xgl is for ati?
<jair> thank you very much
<arrenlex> blanky: Yep. Isn't it?
<blanky> hey what's up arrenlex long time no see! :)
<wastrel> hcook:  dunno - i don't use beryl...
<blanky> arrenlex: I dont think so... :/
<nootrope> techie_ but the recorder doesn't have a removable memory like flash memory, right?
<an0k> arrenlex: I thought xgl was for nvidia and axgl or something was better for ati
<hcook> wastrel: it's not a beryl problem....
<techie_> anyway thanks to all of you... I must go and take a few zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz since I get up early., too early.
<techie_> thanks again.
<blanky> an0k and arrenlex either one is for either :), just that some work better on some
<billy> would my system even work if I didn't have the right driver installed for my motherboard?
<blanky> anywyas, later guys!
<blanky> have fun!
<nootrope> np!
<blanky> good night guys
<blanky> later arrenlex
<arrenlex> an0k: Other way around. aiglx definitely doesn't work with ati.
<Cdeszaq> Does anyone have experience setting up Samba?
<kelsin> gnus
<arrenlex> an0k: I think they're more knowledgeable about this technical nitty-gritty in #ubuntu-effects
<wastrel> you can't run 3d apps under xgl?
<Cdeszaq> "Other way around. aiglx definitely doesn't work with ati." ...Not true...I have it working right now w/ my ATI card
<arrenlex> Cdeszaq: With fglrx?
<jake333> root@jacob-desktop:/home/jacob# tar xfz DarwinStreamingSrvr5.5.4-Linux.tar.gz
<jake333> tar: DarwinStreamingSrvr5.5.4-Linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<jake333> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jake333> tar: Child returned status 2
<jake333> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<jake333> i cannot unzip!?
<an0k> thanks
<kelsin> wastrel: I don't know about xgl, but I ran wow all the time in linux with AIGLX and compiz running
<Cdeszaq> arrenlex: no..."radeon" drivers
<kelsin> !pastebin > jake333
<Cdeszaq> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arrenlex> Cdeszaq: Exactly. Radeon is not sufficient for most people wishing to run a 3D accelerated environment.
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with playing m4a songs??
<thoreauputic> jake333: you are probably inthe wrong directory :)
<arrenlex> Cdeszaq: If you have an older card without excessive 3D needs, it'll do, but it's a different story.
<kelsin> h3h_timo: encrypted m4a songs?
<Cdeszaq> arrenlex: Well, it works fully for my card...
<owner> can someone help me install lamp when i do it i get some errors
<kelsin> h3h_timo: like from iTunes store?
<h3h_timo> kelsin, just normal ones i guess??
<h3h_timo> kelsin, no
<arrenlex> Cdeszaq: What card?
<owner> pleas
<Cdeszaq> X8500 I think
<h3h_timo> kelsin, they are just normal mp4 songs or whatever maybe??
<sevenpacks> ohir, who buys ati now?
<h3h_timo> kelsin, like podcasts, or things like that
<Cdeszaq> Any experience with Samba in here?
<sevenpacks> ati is history, man
<arrenlex> Cdeszaq: What does "lspci | grep -i ati" say?
<Cdeszaq> arrenlex: It is the X8500
<sevenpacks> i must say sorry to the yellow boss of ati
<kelsin> h3h_timo: you need the "faad" gstreamer plugins, I don't know what package their in right now, looking
<arrenlex> Cdeszaq: Could you paste the output, please?
<h3h_timo> kelsin, alright thanks ill wait
<billy> how do i know that i have the correct motherboard driver installed?
<kelsin> h3h_timo: make sure you have all of the gstreamer-plugins-* packages, like gstreamer-plugins-ugly etc from multiverse and universe
<Cdeszaq> arrenlex: I would, but that comp is currently booted into Windows b/c I am trying to get some Samba stuff working
<jake333> im constantly getting a error when i try to install darwin streaming server it says chown: qtss 'invalid user'
<foutrelis> billy: Drivers are not needed. Just for the GPU maybe. It's all in the kernel. :)
<dustin> hey i have a epson printer that i need to install how should i go aobut doing this   i run dapper... and i have never installed a printer under ubuntu?
<kelsin> sounds like it wants to use a qtss user, do you have a qtss user on your system? If you either have to add it, or edit a config file for the program to change what user it's trying to use
<h3h_timo> kelsin, thanks alot ill give it a shot
<mrdigital> Hi im a Windows user.. possibly moving to Ubuntu any suggestions/advice?
<naut> ! LaTeX Error: File `ifpdf.sty' not found.
<naut> What does this error mean?
<naut> anyone know?
<thoreauputic> !install |mrdigital
<ToddEDM2> mrdigital.... get it working properly
<ubotu> mrdigital: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kelsin> h3h_timo: yeah, in gstreamer 0.8 they user to have a separate package, I think it's in one of the bad or ugly packages now
<naut> I can't find anything intelligible thru google
<kelsin> naut: you're tryign to use the ifpdf style file and it's not there, can you paste the latex file that you're using in pastebin?
<h3h_timo> kelsin, should i restart x after i install those??
<mrdigital> thoreauputic: i know how to install linux.. any one have like a photoshop(not gimp) recommendation for linux?
<naut> ok
<dustin> ahh maybe system administration printer printer
<kelsin> h3h_timo: I guess I shoudl ahve asked first, what program are you trying to use to play these?
<dustin> mrdigital, inkscape
<dustin> mrdigital, what are you doing?
<h3h_timo> kelsin, songbird
<billy> foutrelis: thanks for response.  What is GPU?  I'm new to computing.
<h3h_timo> kelsin, i could also try in exaile
<gyaresu> !offtopic | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelsin> mrdigital: inkscape is for vector work, like illustrator, gimp is your best bet
<dustin> gyaresu, never heard of an offtopic call about a program....
<shatrat> billy, GPU means graphics processing unit, graphics adapter, graphics card, etc
<billy> foutrelis:  would it be obvious if something wasn't right?
<foutrelis> billy: GPU stands for "Graphics Processor Unit".
<thoreauputic> mrdigital: there is also a Linux version of XaraLX, but not in the repositories
<kelsin> h3h_timo: exaile, rythmbox and banshee and listen all use gstreamer and for those you would need those gstramer plugins, I honestly don't know about songbird
<naut> kelsin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8747/
<krash123> i got this , 25gb for win, 10gb for linux, 1gb for swap, 2gb for home, and like 40gb missing, how can i make a partition visible for both OS's with the missing space ?
<dustin> mrdigital, if you are still here i hear that cedega (sp) runs photoshop.
<billy> shatrat, foutrelis: thank u.
<mrdigital> Cedega?
<kelsin> krash123: make it formated with fat32
<h3h_timo> kelsin, nothing is working besides vlc
<foutrelis> billy: If you are not experiencing any problems then most likely everything is fine :)
<dustin> XaraLX is also good
<thoreauputic> !cedega
<gyaresu> dustin: for recommendations about 'possibly moving to linux'. That's just gonna flood this chanel with opinions.
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<h3h_timo> kelsin, it used to work before i installed dvd support
<shatrat> billy, the things you might need drivers for are graphics card and wireless, most everthing else is supported on its own.  If your display is jerky or low resolution then you might need to install some different non-open source drivers
<krash123> kelsin, but i already have 4 primary partitions.....
<gyaresu> dustin: I'd answer it in offtopic though.
<kingcobra> bulmer: interfaces now has rausb0 in it, iftab blank, networking has wireless connection with essid and password, iwconfig rausb0 but no essid, ifconfig shows sent and received data and the light is working on the adaptor
<sevenpacks> I have heard of cedega is unfriendly
<omega> elow
<mrdigital> dustin: shoot over to the offtopic chan?
<jason0_> Trying to compile rtorrent but getting this error during configure: Could not find openssl's crypto library. What library is this specifically?
<sevenpacks> to the community
<sevenpacks> cedega = winex?
<kelsin> krash123: you have to make one of them an extended partition then you make more partitions in the "extended" one
<FunnyLookinHat> jason0_, you do realise rtorrent is in the repositories, right?  : )
<billy> foutrelis, shatrat: definitely no problems w/ the graphics.  behaviour of cpu frequency scaling had me concerned.
<sevenpacks> winex != wine
<bulmer> kingcobra: um if i were you, id remove the wep or wpa security for now until you get the wireless working
<Kidge> hey guys
<kingcobra> gyaresu: can you tell me what is wrong with my network connection
<shatrat> billy, does it not scale up?
<idiot_> are there any plans on putting in process level disk read/write requests or socket level packet/byte statistics available in the /proc file system?
<krash123> kelsin, wich do you recommend me to make extended ?
<sevenpacks> wine = crossover
<kingcobra> bulmer: ok ill do that
<Guest_370> Noob question--I cannot get any downloaded version of ubuntu to install. Have tried 6.06, 6.10, 6.06 alt, have changed HD, cdrom, cd rom media. ido burners, have burnt super slow, have downloaded via bittorrent, and the result is the ubuntu startup screen, then either a hang up after drivers installed, or in some cases, kernal panic. What is the world am I doing wrong?
<arrenlex> sevenpacks: wine != crossover
<jason0_> FunnyLookinHat: Yes, but I want the newest version.
<wastrel> idiot_:  you're asking here?  :] 
<arrenlex> sevenpacks: crossover = wine + hacks + money
<sevenpacks> hehe
<kelsin> naut: you have tetex-base installed correct?
<ubuntu> HOLAAAAAAA
<sevenpacks> but it's more friendly
<idiot_> wastrel, should i try #linux?  where do you recommend?
<cris> T_T
<gyaresu> kingcobra: hey again. Where are you up to?
<cris> guys
<billy> shatrat: scales fine, it seems, but the 'range' seems a bit high.  2.4 GHz is lowest it'll go.
<cris> feisty comes with compiz
<FunnyLookinHat> jason0_, ooh.   try sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: what hardware ?
<joshjosh> how many people here have upgraded to herd 5?
<wastrel> idiot_:  #linux would be a better bet.  we get mostly desktop support questions here.
<kingcobra> gyaresu: hey im tryin to get my network working
<idiot_> ok, sorry to bother, thanks...
<Guest_370> p4 2.4, 1 g ram, seagate 250g hd
<jason0_> FunnyLookinHat: th4nks
<FunnyLookinHat> joshjosh, probably not many considering #ubuntu+1 is the feisty channel   : )
<shatrat> billy, i'm not sure how to change the stepping on that.
<FunnyLookinHat> jason0_, no problem, lemme know if it works or if you need more help
<kingcobra> gyaresu: interfaces now has rausb0 in it, iftab blank, networking has wireless connection with essid and password, iwconfig rausb0 but no essid, ifconfig shows sent and received data and the light is working on the adaptor
<Neronious> can anyone tell me a good windows emulator, i dont care which one just one that does the most crap
<h3h_timo> kelsin, it worked until i installed dvd support with xine!
<FunnyLookinHat> Neronious, you probably want wine since it's a) free and b) in the repos
<naut> kelsin, sorry I just realised I have to go now
<sevenpacks> Guest_370,  what's your bogomips?
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: have you tried booting with acpi=off etc ? there are codes - check the menu entries on the alternative CD
<Neronious> ty
<eck> FunnyLookinHat: wine is not an emulator :-)
<naut> I'll have to get back to this tomrrrow, thanks for your help
<jason0_> FunnyLookinHat: Will do, I'm compiling this on an nslu2, should be interesting ;p
<gyaresu> kingcobra: Using networkmanager?
<FunnyLookinHat> eck, i'm so sick of people telling me that  : )    even when I didn't say the word emulator.
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<Kidge> man im too new to this and i have no foundation
<sevenpacks> Guest_370,  is your bogomips larger than 4500?
<Kidge> i dont know what to do
<billy> shatrat:  so long as wouldn't create a problem.  i was concerned that it may indicate some problem with the driver.
<eck> i know, i was just being pedantic :-)
<Guest_370> problem is, I don't know that I can get into the menus since I am installing to a computer with no operating system
<Kidge> i installed wine and gstreamer
<Kidge> now what do i do ?
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: the menus are on the boot-up screen of the CD
<kingcobr1> bulmer: wireless security is gone now
<eck> Kidge: what are you trying to do?
<bulmer> kingcobra: what is result of   iwconfig rausb0 scan ?
<bullgard1> I am new with irssi. I get the message: "No identd (auth) response." How can I get rid of this message?
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: the *alternate* CD that is
<thoreauputic> bullgard1: install an identd server like gidentd
<gyaresu> bullgard1: There is an irssi channel btw.
<sevenpacks> bullgard1,  can identd steal some info from the user?
<eck> bullgard1: i would not worry about it, you do not need to run identd to connect to most networks
<FunnyLookinHat> it steals your soul.
<Guest_370> I haven't seen the acpi=off option yet. Are we talking 6.06 alt?
<sevenpacks> hahaha
<Guest_370> thanks for the answers, btw
* sevenpacks feeds FunnyLookinHat a fake identd
<FunnyLookinHat> your mom is a fake identd
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: yes - I don't have it in front of me of course, but the "cheat" codes are there somewhere ( key combo is on the screen)
<FunnyLookinHat> anyways, i'm out  : )
<kingcobr1> bulmer: unrecognised wireless request "scan"
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: alt-F* probably ( don't remember the number)
<bullgard1>  thoreauputic: Thank you.
<kelsin> kingcobr1: it's iwlist rausb0 scan
<bulmer> kingcobra: i meant  iwlist rausb0 scan
<bullgard1> gyaresu: Thank you.
<kelsin> bulmer: :)
<billy> :exit_earthcreature:
<billy> swooosh
<thoreauputic> bullgard1: :)
<gyaresu> bullgard1: np
<bulmer> kelsin thanks for correcting me..
<bullgard1>  eck: Thank you.
<kingcobr1> bulmer: yes YES yes there are 3 networks
<kingcobr1> bulmer: how do i connect to my 1
<boomhowza> hi, im thinking of installing ubuntu, but my family want to use the windows XP, now acording to the magazine, it boots the linux by deafult because of the dual booting, i need to know how to make the deafult boot windows, any suggestions?>
<Guest_370> I'm looking now and I see the following: Install in text mode, install in oem, Install a command line system, Check CD, Rescue broken system, Memtest, boot from hard drive
<Guest_370> then at the bottom...
<kelsin> kingcobr1: two steps: "iwconfig rausb1 essid <essid-name>", then "dhclient rausb0"
<jrm4> How does one change the default download location for the command line bittorrent client?
<BeepAU> boomhowza, thats easy to do
<kelsin> kingcobr1: replace <essid-name> with the essid of the router you want to connect to
<boomhowza> lol, how
<eternalswd> I'm having trouble setting up mpd output to icecast2.  How exactly do the mount points work?
<kelsin> kingcobr1: the first command connects your card to the router, the second requests an IP address
<BeepAU> it's as easy as editing one character in a text doc
<boomhowza> ??
<bulmer> kingcobra: kelsin gave you the steps
<BeepAU> have you got ubuntu installed?
<boomhowza> not yet
<Guest_370> f3 keymap, f4 vga, f5 accessability, f6other options
<boomhowza> just ell me what to do, and i will do it
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: try other options :)
<BeepAU> ok, just a second
<_3uG_> does anyone know how to replace /usr/share/dict/words ?
<boomhowza> thx ;)
<kingcobr1> bulmer: ok thanx
<Guest_370> ty going there now
<kingcobr1> kelsin:thanx
<owner_> can someone help me install lamp
<ravehanker> hi, I installed kde on my system a few days ago and Now, some of my keyboard Shorcuts don't work in Gnome. How do i fix this?
<_3uG_> i seem to not have one, even though it should be there
<thoreauputic> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bulmer> kingcobr1: you're connected to the AP now?
<shatrat> boomhowza, there is a file called /boot/grub/menu.lst which has the grub boot menu, just change the default boot number, or paste the windows entry above the linux one
<kelsin> bulmer: now it's bedtime for me, sorry for stepping on any toes, kingcobr1: good luck :)
<boomhowza> kk thx :D
<quaal> does anyone use syslog-ng
<BeepAU> $ sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<owner_> when i try to install mysql-server it gives me dependency errors
<BeepAU> then input the password
<shatrat> BeepAU, it should be gksudo gedit, or sudo nano
<bulmer> kelsin thanks for sharing
<BeepAU> meh, sudo gedit works fine
<arrenlex> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kingcobr1> thank you kelsin
<shatrat> BeepAU, it can hose your system launching gui apps with sudo
<arrenlex> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<boomhowza> before i install, what is so different about linux then windows, and whats the features
<quaal> uhh
<thoreauputic> boomhowza: that's way too general
<bulmer> boomhowza: umm can you attempt to read some from google?
<quaal> boomhowza, www.google.com
<arrenlex> boomhowza: More customisable and free as in speech.
<BeepAU> thats a broad question
<shatrat> boomhowza, its free, secure, more software available, looks better
<panfist> is there another way to load offline repositories except a physical cd/dvd? synaptic won't get passed "unmounting cd-rom"
<Guest_370> Hi, when I hit f6 it comes up with a choice of normal mode or expert mode
<kingcobr1> bulmer: not yet, error for wireless request set essid (8b1a)
<boomhowza> thx guys ;)
<umop> I have a gnome panel and for some reason it is stuck in the middle of the screen- i can't move it.  Any hints?
<boomhowza> can i use windows programs with it, cuz i have a few important ones
<h3h_timo> boomhowza, look into every aspect before you jump in, that way you know how to fix it incase something goes wrong
<BeepAU> oh, i wanted to ask a question
<boomhowza> that wat im doin ;)
<globe> is there a command line util to see how much of a disk is free?
<bulmer> kingcobr1: well, play around with iwlist and iwconfig,  man these two...at least you are a step close now eh?
<BeepAU> it's a n00b one, don't flame me
<jlgaddis> globe: "df -h"
<arrenlex> boomhowza: No. There is a special program which emulates functions of windows, but it will only work for a few programs, and the rest won't run very well.
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, spit it out
<BeepAU> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and theres no sound
<kingcobr1> bulmer: im gettin close alright
<BeepAU> what to do?
<Guest_370> I still can find no option for acpi=off
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i have an HP printer shared over SAMBA. the windows machines slow down when trying to print with it
<ravehanker> hi, I installed kde on my system a few days ago and Now, some of my keyboard Shorcuts don't work in Gnome. How do i fix this?
<globe> jlgaddis: thanks
<shatrat> BeepAU, first check alsamixer, make sure its not muted or something
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, not so noobish... lots of people have sound problems
<shatrat> BeepAU, there will be a lot of mixer sliders, and some toggles and stuff.
<BeepAU> its not muted
<boomhowza> hmm... well, i was gonna use the linux for a private computer, can the windows view my linux files
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, if alsamixer is fine, what kind of card do you have
<arrenlex> boomhowza: Yes.
<h3h_timo> boomhowza, yeah windows can view linux files, you will have to download a driver tho
<ravehanker> boomhowza:- i think there is some software called Captain Nemo that will let you do this
<boomhowza> can i hide it???
<posingaspopular> boomhowza: try fs-driver.org
<shatrat> boomhowza, ravehanker fs-driver.org is a good win32 ext2/3 implementation
<thoreauputic> Guest_370: it's a boot line option - you just type linux acpi=off  if I remeber correctly - see if you can google for other options, or search the wiki and forums
<gyaresu> boomhowza: these questions are better suited in channel #ubuntu-offtopic folks will help you there.
<BeepAU> nvidia geforce 6100
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, is that your video card or sound card??
<shatrat> that's video
<boomhowza> thx
<BeepAU> video
<BeepAU> i don't know my sound card
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, what kind of laptop do you have/how new??
<BeepAU> i just bought it
<posingaspopular> BeepAU: lspci
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, its prolly an hda card, and i had alot of problems with mine
<panfist> i'm trying to add a repository in synaptic from a cd/dvd and it hangs at "unmounting cd-rom." is there any other way to add offline repositories?
<BeepAU> is there a command to find out?
<arrenlex> panfist: man apt-cdrom
<posingaspopular> lspci
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, yeah, lspci like posingaspopular said
<posingaspopular> list pc information for longhand
<panfist> thanks arrenlex
<arrenlex> posingaspopular: I always thought it was list PCI devices.
<posingaspopular> arrenlex: is that it? not too sure
<BeepAU> theres alot there, what should i be looking at?
<arrenlex> posingaspopular: Confirmed by the fact that it lists the pci address before each entry.
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, search through until you find something that you think is for your sound
<gyaresu> panfist: you can just add the packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, what kind of laptop?
<posingaspopular> i guess you're right
<quaal> does anyone know how to configure a syslog server
<boomhowza> before i install, is it possible to uninstall incase i think its not what i need
<globe> is there a way to tell the total size of a directory (and all its sub files)?
<globe> (on the terminal)
<wastrel> du -sh directory
<h3h_timo> boomhowza, yeah, as long as you have your windows install cd if thats what you want to go back to
<BeepAU> i've got a medion, turion 64 2ghz, 512mb ram ...
<gyaresu> boomhowza: Why did you leave offtopic?
<boomhowza> i dunno :D
<BeepAU> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, alright, there should be a section that says something like audio device: intel coprotation....
<h3h_timo> yeah
<gyaresu> boomhowza: Dude _this_ is the main channel for tech support only. offtopic is fine for general queastions etc.
<arrenlex> boomhowza: Why don't you try running ubuntu from the liveCD first? That way, if you don't like it, there's nothing to uninstall.
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, are you on dapper?
<BeepAU> 6.10
<globe> wastrel: thanks
<h3h_timo> do you have all of your updates installed?
<BeepAU> there was a few that didn't update properly
<anonymeeee> ok, how do I change my screen resolution?
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, retry those, and then restart
<jake333> qtpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ravehanker> My gnome keyboard shortcuts aren't working after i installed kde, how to i fix this?
<jake333> any help
<h3h_timo> if that doesnt work, you may have to recompile your also drivers for hda
<gyaresu> anonymeeee: what graphics card do you have?
<BeepAU> ok, i'll do that and get back to you
<h3h_timo> alright good luck
<boomhowza> live cd, hmm, didnt think of that, thx
<arrenlex> !fixres | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubm> jake333 you need those dependencies libstdc++ and libc are they installed?
<jake333> ubm: i know libstdc++5 and 6 are installed
<ubm> jake333 try sudo apt-cache search libstdc++ first
<anonymeeee> dunno, whatever came with my hp desktop
<anonymeeee> gyaresu: i restarted my system, now I can only get 640x480
<ubm> then give sudo apt-cache search libc a shot when you find the correct libs for whatever you are trying to make install then apt-get install
<gyaresu> !fixres > anonymeeee
<jake333> ok i dont have libc
<ubm> jake333 :)
<jake333> i have all the others tho
<shriphani> jake333, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Hudson> I have an External HD formatted in NTFS, I have installed NTFS 3G. Can someone tell me what to edit and how so when Ubuntu loads, It mounts the external drive using ntfs3g instead of whatever it normally uses?
<ubm> jake333 yeah just install libc then try again i would build from source and ./configure make make install from source
<shriphani> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | Hudson
<ubotu> Hudson: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<anonymeeee> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gago0021> i am having keyboard problems... how can i change my keyboard configuration? i want to redo the process for keyboard detection done in the ubuntu installation process..
<jake333> ubm: im also getting an error when i try to install DSS the error: chown: qtss invalid user
<ubm> jake333 its good practice not to get to dependent on apt-get install especially when your trying to make files :) It seems as though you are comfortable with compiling from source
<ubm> jake333 did you try as root?
<jake333> yea
<jake333> ill try again
<gyaresu> !keyboard | gago0021
<ubotu> gago0021: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ubm> jake333 try sudo chown -Rf root:root * then sudo ./configure make make install
<ubm> jake333 give root chown over all the files in DSS if you are building from source
<thoreauputic> jake333: compile errors almost always mean you need * -dev * packages
<ardchoille> Keyboard: The thing that prints what you type and not what you want.
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell us about yourself
<Fuzzehskittlez> were exactly do i dl beryl
<ubm> jake did you check for prereqs for the build?
<gyaresu> !beryl | Fuzzehskittlez
<ubotu> Fuzzehskittlez: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thoreauputic> ubm: using sudo for ./configure and make is unnecessry and deprecated
<jake333> yea
<shriphani> guys any idea how to change openbox fonts ?
<ubm> thoreauputic not for DSS
<PCGenie> I am running  Sun Java 6 on AMD64, does anyone have any links about that combo I can read on my quest to make it work?
<LoBo_> how dose one run two OSs in the same system?
<arrenlex> LoBo_: Do you mean, dualboot?
<Fuzzehskittlez> gyaresu shud i get ubuntu edgy or am i fine with just ubuntu
<arrenlex> !dualboot | LoBo_
<ubotu> LoBo_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<LoBo_> thanks for the reply
<LoBo_> s
<PCGenie> LoBo or maybe you meant running OSes on a Virtual Machine running on an OS
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: Just downlaoad the latest iso from the download page. Edgy.
<ardchoille> shriphani: There is a section of fonts here: http://icculus.org/openbox/docs.php?page=config.html#themes
<jake333> i cant even untar the file
<jake333> i have to extract here
<PCGenie> I should also mention that I am running Dappy 64 re: my question
<Hudson> arrenlex that really isnt that helpful, what file deals with external usb devices
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<arrenlex> Hudson: What file?
<Fuzzehskittlez> gyar i have 6.10 is that edgy?
<gyaresu> Hudson: Did you read the part down the page about the 'fstab'. That's what you want.
<thoreauputic> Fuzzehskittlez: yes
<Hudson> arrenlex that guide shows you how to edit fstab to use ntfs3g, The drive I have that is NTFS is an external hd that auto mounts on system load
<Fuzzehskittlez> o ok
<Fuzzehskittlez> i cant find the exact place on beryl-project to download
<Hudson> or do I just make a new entry for it in fstab
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: Yes it's edgy.
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, did you get it figured out??
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok, but can u get me exact link? for beyrl
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, i updated. i still haven't got any sound.
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: You don't need to download from odd places. You'll just need to fix your repos.
<doff> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<gyaresu> !repos | Fuzzehskittlez
<ubotu> Fuzzehskittlez: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Fuzzehskittlez> im new to linux gyar idk wut ur saying
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, sounds like you need to recompile the alsa drivers... has anyone else tried helping you?
<doff> Fuzzehskittlez, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, nope
<Fuzzehskittlez> do i instal with XGL?
<Flannel> Fuzzehskittlez: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support.  They'll get you all setup
<Fuzzehskittlez> or wich 1
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, alright im gonna try to point you in the right direction can you hold on for a second?
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: If you are new to linux then just start with getting it installed and work your way up to experimental software.
<c0drm0nk33> Is there a ISO spin of the feisty 7.04 yet?
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, sure.
<doff> Fuzzehskittlez, you choose. Ive installed with xgl and very happy)
<Fuzzehskittlez> k, is there anyway i can change resolution
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, do you have the 64 bit kernel installed?
<Flannel> c0drm0nk33: there's been five of them already.  (all alpha)
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, i386
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: Have you installed already?
<Fuzzehskittlez> i have 6.10 installed
<Fuzzehskittlez> im using now
<gyaresu> Fuzzehskittlez: ah.
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, what processor do you have?
<Fuzzehskittlez> just installed like 5 mins ago
<gyaresu> !fixres | Fuzzehskittlez
<ubotu> Fuzzehskittlez: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ravehanker> hi, I installed kde on my system a few days ago and Now, some of my keyboard Shorcuts don't work in Gnome. How do i fix this?
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, turion 64 2ghz
<jake333> any update?
<jake333> isnt there a way someone could make a like packet install thing
<Hudson> arrenlex would the hal-system-storage-mount file be what I needed to edit?
<jake333> for easy install
<c0drm0nk33> Flannel: can you point me to where?
<ardchoille> ravehanker: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Flannel> c0drm0nk33: Check in the topic of #ubuntu+1, I'm sure it's there
<h3h_timo> hey guys, what kernel should be installed for an athlon turion 64?? any help please?
<c0drm0nk33> Flannel: Thanks!
<gyaresu> Hudson: Is this in regards to your external usb ntfs drive?
<ravehanker> archangelpetro:- I have my shortcuts there already, My problem is that they are not working after i installed KDE,
<Flannel> h3h_timo: Which version of ubuntu?
<ravehanker> err ardchoille ^^
<Hudson> gyaresu yes
<h3h_timo> 6.10
<Flannel> h3h_timo: the -generic one
<h3h_timo> alright
<gyaresu> h3h_timo: are you running in 64bit mode or just 32?
<ardchoille> ravehanker: Oh, ok. I don't use KDE so I can't help :(
<Hudson> gyaresu I just want it auto mounted with the ntfs3g driver instead of the standard ntfs driver. (so i can have write support)
<ravehanker> ardchoille:- kde somehow managed to eat up my shortcuts, is there a special channel for kubuntu?
<jake333> first off how do i untar
<ardchoille> ravehanker: Oh, ok. I don't use KDE so I can't help :(
<jake333> in ubuntu 6.10
<gyaresu> Hudson: Re-read the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ If you want it to automount you will need to change the line in your /etc/fstab file.
<lwizardl> hi
<ravehanker> ardchoille:- ok, thanks anyways! :)
<Allen3373> Ok, so, I need help with installing ubuntu
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, try this command " sudo apt-get install linux-generic" and then restart
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, then we can go from there when compiling
<asku> hello all
<lwizardl> anyone familar with neoware thin clients ?
<Hudson> gyaresu uhm, I asked this a few minutes ago, there is no entry for it in fstab, is there another file that deals with usb drives or do I have to make a new entry in fstab
<asku> i have a question  if someone can help me
<gyaresu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, already newest version
<jake333> i was gonna say that
<jake333> ubm: so how do i untar a file
<PCGenie> how can I tell if I am running on 64 bit or 32 bit mode?
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, type "uname -r"
<gyaresu> Hudson: New entry. Have you installed the ntfs-3g package etc. Where are you up to.
<ardchoille> jake333: .tar.gz? .tar.bz2? .tar?
<asku> ok  i am today is my first day in ubuntu and i wanna get my laptop online wireless
<Allen3373> When I try and install form the boot menu, it just gives me a screen-long interrupt error messege. I don't know what to do to stop it.
<arrenlex> PCGenie: uname -m
<jake333> ubm: tar.gz
<LoBo_> hmmm is it possible to install ubuntu on an external harddrive and duel boot from that? or wold ubuntu NEED to be on my master hardrive so it can detect both OSs?
<asku> i cant  install  the pcmia  card
<PCGenie> arrenlex, thx
<ardchoille> jake333: tar xzf file.tar.gz
<richard> nm,n
<Hudson> I just used apt-get to get the driver. every guide i can find deals with trying to mount internal NTFS drives and fstab
<richard> hola
<asku> and  i dont know if  i can conect to router with wep
<jake333> ard: doesnt work
<gyaresu> !prefix | Hudson
<ubotu> Hudson: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, 2.6.17-11-generic
<ardchoille> jake333: Are you getting an error?
<jake333> ard: yes
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, alright hold on a sec
<gyaresu> Hudson: Have you figured out how to tell what device name your usb drive is?
<ardchoille> jake333: What is the error? Pastebin if olonger than 2 lines
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, what kind of sound card did you say you have?
<TraceGreen> hello, my harddisk is sata, when i try to mount my usb memory disk, fdisk tells me it is sdb1, but when i mount, the content is sda1's , why?
<Hudson> gyaresu, It already automounts with the standard ntfs driver. I know its name, its mount point everything
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Hudson> gyaresu all i want is the file that mounts it so I can tell it to mount with the ntfs3g driver instead of the standard ntfs driver
<gyaresu> Hudson: can you post the line from running the command 'mount' that lists the device and where it mounts to please?
<Allen3373> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to install. it's giving me an interrupt error messege.
<LoBo_> hmmm is it possible to install ubuntu on an external harddrive and duel boot from that? or wold ubuntu NEED to be on my main hardrive partition so it can detect both OSs?
<feng> hi, my laptop IBM R51e(feisty herd 5) cann't run beryl + xgl, any ideas?
<Hudson> /dev/sdc   /media/external
<Flannel> feng: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<gago0021> thanks gyaresu and ubotu
<Hudson> er gyaresu /dev/sdc /media/external
<jake333> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8749/
<gyaresu> Hudson: the full line please.
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, alright im gonna send you a link that will help you recompile everything alrigth??
<Erb_> Can you put a windows dll straight into /usr/lib/win32/ or will it cause problems?
<Hudson> gyaresu  /dev/sdc1 on /media/External type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<ardchoille> jake333: Are you sure that tarball is on your desktop? If it is, try: tar xzf Dar(hit the tab key)
<james296> what channel should I go to when I wanna talk about games on Ubuntu
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, sounds good
<h3h_timo> hey guys, do you think that if you would recompile the alsa drivers for an nvidia sound card with the same settings you would use for a hda-intel sound card it would work??
<gyaresu> Hudson: Did you not see this line on that website page: /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<LoBo_> hmmm is it possible to install ubuntu on an external harddrive and duel boot from that? or wold ubuntu NEED to be on my main hardrive partition so it can detect both OSs?
<Hudson> gyaresu. What file tells the system to mount the usb drive
<gyaresu> Hudson: You can probably add 'auto' to the options line: auto,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8
<jake333> ardchiolle: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8750/
<gyaresu> Hudson: /etc/fstab
<Metellus> you can install Ubuntu on an external harddrive; you just might have to make a custom initrd
<Hudson> gyaresu I saw the line, but fstab is not the file that mounts that drive. There is no mention of sdc1 in fstab
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, this is all i can think of, im not sure if it will work, but its worth a shot, if it does work, let people know by posting the results on the ubuntu forums... if it doesnt work, post your problem in there and someone more qualified will help ya for sure..but here is my suggestion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kingcobr1> bulmer: theres a major problem with my adaptor still
<ardchoille> jake333: Ok, looks like you have a folder on your desktop named DarwinStreamingSrvr5.5.4-Linux. If that is the case, go into that folder and try tar xzf DarwinStreamingSrvr5.5.4-Linux.tar.gz
<Hudson> gyaresu And i don't know what would happen if my computer tried to mount the same drive twice, Which driver would get used
<kingcobr1> bulmer: it wont support any events
<globe> is there some command that I can use to cp 50000 files in a directory tree?  I tried cp -rv but it keeps freezing after about 500Mb or so.
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, ok, i'll try to follow that
<gyaresu> Hudson: Have a look at this page: http://danielnouri.org/blog/linux/persistent-usb-disk-naming-in-ubuntu.html?showcomments=yes
<kingcobr1> bulmer: it wont connect to an ap or use essid
<k0001> globe try rsync
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, ill be up for a little while longer, if you have any questions someone in here will help ya, but good luck
<Episcopus> if i install an update in edgy and don't like what it does to my system, is there a way to revert back to before the update was installed?
<BeepAU> h3h_timo, thanks
<jake333> ardchiolle: nope same error
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: can you help me with a network problem please
<LoBo_> no one knows about trying to dual boot w/ an external hardrive?
<h3h_timo> BeepAU, no problem, i know how bad it sucks to have no sound.. if i could help more i would.. good luck, dont give up if that doesnt work, you will find a solution
<globe> k0001: thanks, ill man it :-)
<ardchoille> jake333: It could be that you already untarred it and that folder is the result. Is this an app you have to compile?
<gyaresu> Hudson: Probably Gnome Disk Mounter is doing something wacky. (I don't use the gui stuff)
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: I have tried several times but you keep disappering.
<kingcobr1> sorry
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: You've got the rausb0 up etc. right?
<jake333> ardchiolle: idk it might be should i try
<ardchoille> jake333: cd /home/jacob/DarwinStreamingSrvr5.5.4-Linux   and see if there is a README or INSTALL file there
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: yes but it wont support any events like associating with an essid
<kingcobr1> ur help is very much appreciated
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Do you have an access point setup without encrytion (just so we can make sure you can connect to start with)?
<jake333> theres and Install
<kingcobr1> i wouldnt hav got this far without everybodys help here
<jake333> ardchiolle: theres both
<ardchoille> jake333: Sounds like it's already untarred, read the README and/or INSTALL files
<LoBo_> sigh screw ubuntu then
<kingcobr1> yes theres no encryption on the router and its working fine
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: No problem, I enjoy it.
<gyaresu> !prefix | kingcobr1
<ubotu> kingcobr1: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<jake333> ardchiolli: im doing what im supposed to and its not working
<omeil> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ardchoille> jake333: Gimme a link to that tarball dl, I'll take a look at it.
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i got mocked earlier on for using the prefix :)
<jake333> ok
<mbdl> hey after upgrading my computer though updates my computer doesnt shut down the ran revs and stays shutting down CAn anyone help
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Good well that's a start. And what are you using to set the essid? Networkmanager?
<mbdl> i have an hp pavilion a620n
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: trying iwconfig
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: They were totally wrong. It's too noisy in here to follow all the lines.
<omeil> /bin/sh: can't access tty; Job control turned off. (Ring any bells to anyone)?
<h3xagram> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cwillu> omeil: how did it start up?
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: network manager stil says no network connection
<cwillu> (sorry, I think I came in halfway through)
<ardchoille> jake333: Are you doing ./configure and make and they aren't working?
<omeil> at the ubuntu loading screen during start up it stops and spits me to a busybox console and says that crap. i usually just exit and bypass it and load ubuntu.
<h3xagram> can someone help me please? i think my java is broken :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8751/
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: output of iwconfig?
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i try 2 use the prefix but wen im in a hurry can 4get
<arrenlex> !java | h3xagram
<ubotu> h3xagram: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cwillu> omeil: livecd, or installed system?
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: but i agree with it
<h3xagram> i have sun-java6 installed
<h3xagram> already
<h3xagram> i use websites that use java just fine :s
<mbdl> ccan anyone help me?!?!
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: ill paste it here in a min, its awkward 2 do
<chalcedony> hi hi :)
<h3xagram> i followed the ubuntuguide for java
<globe> k0001: thanks again...thats nice
<h3xagram> and i still get the error
<cwillu> h3xagram: ran into that with limewire
<k0001> globe =) u'r welcome =)
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: pastebin it you mean?
<h3xagram> what was your solution cwillu?
<cwillu> h3xagram: I kinda just kludged it though,
<jake333> ardchiolle: go to apple.com
<cwillu> h3xagram: what does `which java` say?
<h3xagram> /usr/bin/java
<arrenlex> cwillu: Why are you putting backticks on a command? xD
<cwillu> h3xagram: and where's that pointed to?
<cwillu> oops
<karmax> Hi ppl! How can I configure PCtel HSP 56k modem?
<cwillu> my bad :p
<jake333> ardchiolle: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/streamingserver/
<h3xagram> wheres what pointed to?
<cwillu> arrenlex: cause I'm usually doing ln -s `which this` `which that` :p
<cwillu> h3xagram: ls -l `which java`
<cwillu> like that :p
<chalcedony> i clicked on gaim and ended up clicking yes to software upgrades.. which .. this is a very bad night to do this. it says 127 packages and i thought my computer was sick/ now it says it's 'preparing packages' .. is there anything i can do to get this over with?
<mbdl> ok... fine ill come back later
<h3xagram> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-03-03 17:46 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<gyaresu> cwillu: h3xagram 'ls -l /usr/bin/java ;ls -l /etc/alternatives/java'
<ardchoille> jake333: I have to have a apple ID and password in order to download
<Episcopus> mbdl: it helps to say what you need help with so that people with knowledge in your problem area can respond
<omeil> cwillu: installed system
<h3xagram> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-03-03 17:46 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<h3xagram> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2007-03-04 04:52 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<chalcedony> i thought i really needed to reboot and shut everything down. i have to leave to be somewhere and need to work first
<cwillu> h3xagram: probably just need to update-alternatives, setting it to use sun's instead of gcj
<ardchoille> jake333: What steps are you taking after going into the folder?
<jake333> ardchoille: just make one it takes 2 seconds
<rbil> Hudson, when u installed that fuse driver for ntfs, did it create /etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules  ?
<bulmer> h3xagram: you have run update-alternatives right?
<jake333> ./Install
<h3xagram> no?
<omeil> oh hi h3x lol :D
<bulmer> then you must and select the correct java
<h3xagram> oh wait
<Hudson> rbil fuse?
<h3xagram> yeah i did that already
<gyaresu> k31th: cwillu or better: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep -i java'
<h3xagram> i sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<ardchoille> jake333: Are you sure it isn't ./install ? Linux is case-sensitive.
<rbil> Hudson, you were talking about writing to ntfs, no?
<bulmer> h3xagram: you have run update-alternatives right?
<h3xagram> right
<ardchoille> jake333: Are you sure it isn't ./install ? Linux is case-sensitive.
<Hudson> rbil yeah I was
<bulmer> h3xagram: what was your command to do such?
<jake333> its Install
<omeil> cwillu: it started up because i just typed exit to continue the boot process :)
<rbil> Hudson, and this is an external hotpluggable drive, no?
<Hudson> rbil I'm trying to get my computer to auto mount an external drive using NTFS3g instead of the standard NTFS driver
<cwillu> omeil: it's not set to come up in single user mode is it?
<ardchoille> jake333: And what is that getting you? Another error about permission denied possibly?
<rbil> Hudson, that's what I thought you were trying to do
<Hudson> rbil yeah it is
<chalcedony> 'preparing packages.. Installing software .. Please wait, this can take some time.
<omeil> cwillu: that i don't understand. i just get that weird text at the start
<chalcedony> i don't have time.
<rbil> Hudson, I don't use that driver, as I don't use ntfs, but from what I've read, it should setup a udev rule
<ardchoille> jake333: Sounds like you might need admin privs. Try: sudo ./Install
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8752/ yes i meant pastebin
<Hudson> rbil I just am apprehensive about using fstab to make another mount point because I don't know what if any conflicts would arise from trying to mount the same drive two times with different drivers
<rbil> Hudson, does this file exist on your system? /etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules
<cwillu> omeil: can you paste bin me /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<omeil> h3xagram: u listen to sirius?
<h3xagram> whats that?
<omeil> cwillu ok
<rbil> Hudson, you don't use fstab, u use a udev rule
<omeil> h3xagram: nvm u have exactly the same urname as a friend of mine :D
<rbil> Hudson, hotplug devices like USB drives are controlled by udev, not fstab
<h3xagram> bulmer: no i didnt run that command
<h3xagram> i mistook that for another command
<jake333> ardchoille:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8753/
<h3xagram> i thought you were referring to apt-get update
<Hudson> rbil I figured there was another file that dealt with them, since there was not entry for the drive in my current fstab
<bulmer> nope
<omeil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h3xagram> bulmer, what trigger would i need to use?
<Hudson> rbil also, when i tried to open that 99-fuse.rules with kate its an empty file, so no. I don't have that file
<bulmer> java
<ardchoille> jake333: It's installed :)
<h3xagram> it results in unknown argument
<jake333> wahts?
<omeil> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8754/
<cwillu> thx
<ardchoille> jake333: Look at line 104 in that last paste
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: part of the reason i disappeared was the router here keeps resetting and the irc chat stops updating whenever the comp goes offline
<rbil> Hudson, then maybe under another name, please look in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<bulmer> i cant recall,  man update-alternatives
<chalcedony> *how* long do updates take?
<h3xagram> bulmer, what is it im trying to do with update-alternatives
<h3xagram> install? remove?
<bulmer> h3xagram: to set java
<cwillu> break=bottom in a grub menu.lst file, does that do what I think it does?
<jake333> i know that
<Hudson> rbil would FUSE be in the name, what am I looking for? there are about 20 files in this dir
<jake333> but i cant run it
<h3xagram> ok so i would do --set
<bulmer> h3xagram: there are multiple versions of java within, so you select
<h3xagram> what would be the name and path
<h3xagram> java and /usr/bin
<h3xagram> ?
<cwillu> omeil: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jake333> ardchoille: i cant run ther server
<ardchoille> jake333: From here, you really should consult the docs for that server as I know nothing about it.
<bulmer> man upgrade-alternatives... i dont remember the details
<cwillu> omeil: look for the line "# defoptions=quiet splash break=bottom"
<ToddEDM> gyaresu: .. you around????????????
<ardchoille> jake333: Looks to me like it's installed, now you need to learn how to use it.
<cwillu> omeil: and remove the break=bottom bit (leave the #, and the rest of the line alone)
<chalcedony> ((((( ardchoille ))))))
<cwillu> omeil: then sudo update-grub
<jake333> i know it like that back of my hand
<ardchoille> chalcedony: Hi :)
<cwillu> omeil: that should fix it
* chalcedony smiles
<rbil> Hudson, I'm not sure what it'll be called or whether that package even installes a udev rules file? If you look at properties of the package you installed in Synaptic it'll tell you want and where all it's files are stored. Maybe that will give u a hint as to what udev rule it installs if any
<ardchoille> :)
<ToddEDM> anyways.... i got my video card installed!!!! woooooooo
<jake333> ardchoille: i know how to
<omeil> cwillu: i used break=bottom so i can edit the xorg.conf
<chalcedony> good for you ToddEDM :)
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Hey. So did you follow that guide from !wifi on the rt73? Did you blacklist the drivers and install the latest raling driver etc?
<omeil> cwillu: mustif added it permanently
<ToddEDM> i can actually lok at this screen scrolling without getting a headache
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: Yes.
<ToddEDM> look
<cwillu> omeil: ya, that defoptions line will re-add it to every kernel permantently
<Dakana> Does anyone know how I would go about rolling back some updates so I can get ATI drivers working again on my Radeon 8500 card? I'm forcing VESA drivers right now in xorg.conf
<globe> exit
<cwillu> Dakana: in synaptic?
<Dakana> I chose all of the updates after installing 6.10, and afterwards my screen was blank upon loading X
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i did evrything on the list but there were problems
<ToddEDM> gyaresu:  , if you help anyone with getting thier nvidia drivers working, get them to instal 'Envy'
<Dakana> cwillu: in anything
<h3xagram> bulmer: where am i pointing it to
<h3xagram> i read the manual
<h3xagram> i know what triggers to use
<omeil> cwillu: im going for a test run :) see what appens
<h3xagram> but what is the location path?
<cwillu> Dakana: synaptic lets you force a particular version of a package, if its still in the repositories
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Problems? specifically?
<bulmer> h3xagram: man upgrade-alternatives... i dont remember the details
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: Envy? Got a link?
<ToddEDM> hold on
<h3xagram> i already did that
<bulmer> h3xagram: maybe set?
<gyaresu> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Dakana> cwillu: do you know offhand if I'll need to roll back versions of x in order to use older ATI drivers?
<h3xagram> im not talking about trigger
<cwillu> h3xagram: I _think_ something might be bunged up in update-alternatives for java, as update-alternatives didn't fix it for me
<h3xagram> and it is --set (name) (path)
<h3xagram> but what would the path be?
<Hudson> rbil is ntfs3g even the package I want?
<bulmer> what does  upgrade-alternatives --list java say?
<billy> greetings earthlings.
<cwillu> Dakana: the proprietary drivers?  look for fglrx
<ardchoille> billy: :)
<rbil> Hudson, yes
<ToddEDM> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html - ENVY
<cwillu> Dakana: are you sure its the driver though?  did you just update to 6.10 and it broke?
<h3xagram> bulmer:
<h3xagram> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<h3xagram> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<h3xagram> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<ubm> billy please take us back to your home planet :)
<ToddEDM> it automatically installs the driver
<Hudson> rbil I found a file called 45-fuse.rules
<Xenguy> o/~ Bring me rocks, bring me stones, so I can study them... o/~
<vbarter> hello, anybody can help me? I have got en X window Error when booting from live CD, I got an error: no Device has been matched
<bulmer> h3xagram: try --config maybe?
<Hudson> rbil but all thats in it is one line KERNEL=="fuse", GROUP="fuse"
<billy> ubm, open terminal.  type goto billy_heaven.  tell me if error appears.
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: Installing the todos and fromdos utilities didnt work
<rbil> Hudson, ok, that's probably what's controlling mounting that ntfs drive
<Dakana> cwillu: No - I recently reformated and did a fresh install of 6.10 (I'm a new user; was using Windows), then updated through the update manager - I just selected all of them, and then it broke.
<gyaresu> ToddEDM: got it. There's a factoid !envy. Thanks for that. Good info.
<Dakana> cwillu: so then I changed "ati" in xorg.conf to "vesa" so I could use X at all
<rbil> Hudson, hmmm, well you'll have to study up on udev rules. I'm sure there's a way to write the rule to mount that drive using that driver
* gyaresu reads kingcobr1 's mind........ nope. Care to elaborate?
<cwillu> Dakana: blank screen, or does it crap out and give you a warning message?
<Dakana> cwillu: blank screen
<h3xagram> ok i figured it out me self
<ubm> billy ./billy_heaven.sh :)
<bulmer> h3xagram: yeah its  --config java
<cwillu> Dakana: composite _might_ be to blame
<h3xagram> thanks
<ardchoille> gyaresu: lol
<cwillu> one sec
<jake333> ardchoille: this happened in windows the 2167
<rbil> Hudson, maybe try googling for fuse+ntfs ?
<rbil> Hudson, rather fuse+udev
<cwillu> Dakana: try putting this at the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<ardchoille> jake333: What is 2167
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: 1 min
<jake333> archoille: i had needed to install perl before i installed in windows
<cwillu> Section "Extensions"
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: no problem.
<ToddEDM> yes!!! , im glad i could be of help, but actually a guy in damnsmalllinux channel gave me the link
<cwillu> Option "Composite" "0"
<jake333> ardchoille: the line in message
<cwillu> EndSection
<Dakana> cwillu: I hadn't tried that yet - I'll see if that helps
<dhorn> Hey all, I'm hoping someone here has successfully compiled and installed kxdocker in gnome.  Any help is appreciated!
<cwillu> set it back to ati as well, obviously :p
<Dakana> hehe, yeah
<Hudson> ty rbil I'm going to keep looking
<ubm> ardchoille the man with almost all the answers :)
<omeil> cwillu: nice stuff it woiked :D
<jake333> lol
<ardchoille> jake333: I'm confused now, there were only 105 lines in that last paste
<cwillu> omeil: yippee :)
<jake333> oh new paste lol
<Episcopus> is there a way to undo system updates, like system restore in windows
<jake333> jacob@jacob-desktop:~$ Couldn't find the en language messages file! at /usr/local/sbin/streamingadminserver.pl line 2167.
<jake333> thats when i run
<omeil> cwillu: hmm this means ubuntu is running with no flaws atm
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: couldnt find package tofrodos
<cwillu> weird :p
<jake333> sry dont pastbien me
<omeil> cwillu: well for me :)
<gyaresu> rbil: Hudson Seriously just a line in the fstab will do the job. Persistent nameing (like I linked to) will take care of DEV names.
<omeil> cwillu: have u installed WoW on your machine?
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: I remember this from lunch... You don't have all the repos enabled.
<ardchoille> jake333: I have no idea what a en language messages file is
<gyaresu> !repos > kingcobr1
<cwillu> omeil: I had it ya;  haven't played in a couple months though
<jake333> ill go look
<bulmer> en is spanish
<bulmer> err english
<dhorn> Does anyone here have experience with kxdocker and gnome?
<omeil> cwillu: what did u use to install it on ubuntu?
<cwillu> Episcopus:  not really
<cwillu> crossover
<cwillu> 6.0
<bulmer> am confused..
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i think all 4 types are enabled
<omeil> cwillu: did u pay for it :D
<cwillu> omeil: apparently works with the latest wine too
<cwillu> crossover?  yes
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: is that what you mean
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: So that is where you should have started your questioning. You followed the howto exactly and hit a problem. That's the question we needed.
<ToddEDM> so now that i gave a lil, could someone help me with getting this sound working????
<omeil> cwillu: hmm gotta see if i can get cedega or crossover
* cwillu can't live without pokerstars :p
<billy> test
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: you should be able to 'sudo apt-get install tofrodos'
<cwillu> omeil: there's a 1 month trial of crossover on codeweavers
<Episcopus> i guess i start over with a new install then.  good thing i haven't had time to do anything that needs to be saved yet
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: If you can't then you don't have a repository enabled that contains that package.
<ardchoille> ToddEDM: I'd help but I don't use sound. Not even sure if mine works.
<ToddEDM> cwillu: pokerstars????
<billy> i hate that my own lines are the color grey.
<cwillu> Episcopus: what happened?
<Episcopus> wireless died when i updated after installing edgy a few days ago
<cwillu> ToddEDM:  ya?
<ToddEDM> www.pkr.com its better
<Episcopus> i haven't been able to get it back
<kquamme> billy: change the color in ur client prefs
<cwillu> Episcopus: what's broken
<ToddEDM> check it out
<Episcopus> cwillu: now i am trying to figure out which update did it
<billy> test
<Episcopus> cwillu: wireless card disappeared
<cwillu> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<kquamme> hah, lol
<billy> man, i suck
<sevenpacks> billy,  try irssi or bitchx
<billy> #bitchx
<billy> ?
<cwillu> Episcopus: module still installed?
<sevenpacks> billy,  their color scheme are better
<kquamme> i usually use xchat, using konversation right now
<cwillu> ToddEDM pkr.com isn't coming up for me :p
<Episcopus> cwillu: was there before updates, gone afterwards. i have been on here the last couple of days trying to figure out how to fix it and i can't
<ardchoille> billy: irssi and bitchx are text mode irc clients. I use irssi
<Xenguy> billy: gawd not BX - irssi please
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Have a look at my example one http://gyaresu.org/sources.list
<jake333> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8755/
<cwillu> Episcopus: which method were you using for it before?
<Episcopus> cwillu: which module? device manager shows the card still exists
<Neronious> ok i deleted /etc/fstab how do i get it back ?
<billy> u guys talkin Hebrew.
<cwillu> Episcopus: kernel module
<gyaresu> Neronious: That is a very bad thing.
<cwillu> or did it just work out of the box?
<dhorn> Can anyone help me with kxdocker and gnome?
<Episcopus> cwillu: i think so
<Xenguy> billy: irssi (not bitchx)
<sevenpacks> Xenguy,  i am a BitchX fan ^_^
<cwillu> Episcopus: edgy?
<Neronious> yea....
<h3xagram> one more issue if someone can help me out
<h3xagram> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8756/
<ardchoille> jake333: lol, is that English?
<sevenpacks> Xenguy,  i like its name
<kquamme> neronious: yup
<Xenguy> sevenpacks: you are insane then :-)
<gyaresu> Neronious: Whatever you do don't reboot your computer till you've fixed it.
<Episcopus> cwillu: yes
<billy> xenguy: thanks :)
<h3xagram> im trying to load frozen bubble :p
<sevenpacks> bitch!!!
<ardchoille> jake333: You need to find a perl guru
<Neronious> no worries
<h3xagram> something to do with SDL is preventing me
<Xenguy> sevenpacks: name is fine, but it must die for its tag-lines
<h3xagram> any help is appreciate :s
<sevenpacks> o.o
<kquamme> neronious: ur fstab is kinda custom made for ur machine
<kquamme> neronious: u could look at mtab and maybe reconstruct it
<sevenpacks> Xenguy,  to own a good name is important
<Neronious> mtab?
<Dakana> cwillu: it appears Composite wasn't to blame
<kquamme> neronious: yea, /etc/mtab
* Xenguy stabs BX -- again...
<bulmer> Episcopus: didnt i suggest that old drivers might still be in  /lib/fimware/`uname -r`/    <-- `uname -r `of old kernel
<cwillu> Dakana: k
<h3xagram> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8756/
<kquamme> neronious: do u know how to use the terminal?
<Neronious> yes i have the gedit thing up for mtab now what do i do?
<Episcopus> bulmer: yes you did, but i couldn't figure out how to use them instead of what got installed
<kquamme> neronious: ok, open up a clean terminal
<Neronious> k
<bulmer> Episcopus: use symlinks
* shriphani found the ideal file manager
<kquamme> execute " cd /etc" then "ls"
<ardchoille> shriphani: Which one?
<Episcopus> bulmer: i hadn't done anything since i installed edgy, so i just wiped it and started again, hoping i could figure out which update caused the problem so i could report it
<Xenguy> shriphani: which one?
<Episcopus> !symlinks
<shriphani> xnc !!!
<ubotu> symlinks: scan/change symbolic links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-4.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Neronious> allright
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: where do i download the depository that i need because i have enabled the 4 types locally
<gyaresu> h3xagram: Did you build frozen-bubble yourself?
<kquamme> neronious: look through the list and see if there is a backed up fstab
<h3xagram> i downloaded tar.bz2 from their site and unpacked
<Neronious> fstab.pre-ntfs-config thank god
<h3xagram> their repository doesnt work
<arrenlex> !libsdl-perl | h3xagram
<ubotu> h3xagram: libsdl-perl: SDL bindings for the Perl language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.3-5 (edgy), package size 872 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<h3xagram> otherwise i would have simple sudo apt-get
<Dakana> Is there an update log I can check out to see what I updated within my 135 updates I just did?
<kquamme> neronious: now u'll have to do a copy and overrite the other one
<h3xagram> downloading now
<gyaresu> h3xagram: Then I reckon you are missing dependencies.
<Neronious> ok that part im fuzzy on what do i do ?
<ardchoille> shriphani: Looks kinda like midnight commander or gnome commander
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Did you have a look at mine? Compare them.
<kquamme> neronious: type "sudo nautilus /etc"
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: to what
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Neronious
<ubotu> Neronious: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<ardchoille> kquamme: ^^
<BeepAU> h3h_timo?
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: :-[
<h3xagram> arrenlex: i did that and installed libsdl-perl, i get this message when trying to re-run frozen-bubble
<h3xagram> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8758/
<kquamme> ubotu: o yes, ty i am in SLAX right now and forgot about gksudo
<shriphani> ardchoille, yep
<ardchoille> shriphani: Nice :)
<shriphani> but in my terminal mc looks a lot like a crap
<ardchoille> hahaha
<arrenlex> h3xagram: That is internal to frozen-bubble. Did you install, or are you just trying to run it?
<Neronious> k got it
<shriphani> full of those @@@@
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i cant subscribe to online repos because i dont hav the internet on the linux comp
<h3xagram> i installed
<Xenguy> shriphani: there's also 'emelfm' (lean) and 'krusader' (heavyweight)
<kquamme> neronious: did nautilus open up displaying /etc?
<Neronious> kquamme: yes
<Default> How do I remove Ubuntu?
<shriphani> Xenguy, i am trying emelfm soon
<shriphani> or rather going to try
<shriphani> Default, huh ?
<arrenlex> Default: Why ever would you do such a thing? ;_;
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Sorry what? You can't just connect via LAN cable temporarily?
<kquamme> neronious: ok, go to "view" on the toolbar and select "view hidden files"
<VanessaE> got a weird problem...  I need to display an 8bpp program within my normal 24bpp screen, using xnest seems right, but it complains that it can't find the "desired default visual"...  yet I can manually start X in 8bpp mode (so xorg.conf is correct).
<Xenguy> shriphani: it's very minimalist; if you want the full deal, checkout krusader
<Guest_370> Can anyone help me install ubuntu to my computer, a p4 2.4, 1 gig, 250G HD, Memory has been checked and is perfect and HD is perfect, but every time I try to install I either get a kernal panic with 6.06 alt and 6.06 and 6.10
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: remove as make the harddisk empty or remove as in install some other OS?
<Neronious> kquamme: got it
<shriphani> ok Xenguy
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: its too far away for cable
<Xenguy> shriphani: lastly, if you are a 'vi guy', see 'vifm' -- it's a laugh
<Exeakiel> shriphani - I want to format the drive that ubuntu is on, remove ubuntu, and switch it to NTSC
<ardchoille> shriphani: Last time I used emelfm, I hilighted the ..  (parent folder) and pressed delete and it deleted the parent folder. This was a mistake but a file manager shouldn't do that without confirmation. I am hoping that bug was fixed.
<Guest_370> I have dup copies on diff media burned with diff burners etc
<shriphani> ahh
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: K. So go here and download it manually: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/tofrodos
<kquamme> neronious: do u see the backup file?
<Xenguy> ardchoille: deletes can be configured to ask first I'm pretty sure
<Guest_370> But everytime I try to install I get kernal panic
<shriphani> xnc has a man tab as well
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Once you have the package on the linux machine you can install it with 'dpkg -i thing.deb' but did you see how many packages you need to install (from the howto)?
<Neronious> kquamme: i have 2 fstabs: fstab.pre-ntfs-config   ;   fstab~
<Hudson> rbil check out the first reply please, give me your opinion if this sounds about right.
<ardchoille> Xenguy: I don't feel that a fm should ever delete the "parent" folder of the one you are in.
<Hudson> er rbil http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=267&highlight=ubuntu+automounting+external+usb+drives
<Xenguy> ardchoille: agreed, makes no sense
<Exeakiel> How do I format my Ubuntu HDD, and change it to NTSC?
<gyaresu> Neronious: You lucky lucky person.
<kquamme> neronious: open fstab~ with gedit and take a look first
<Allen3373> When I try and install or use Live CD, I get an interruption error and then my system restarts. can anyone help me out?
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: If latter, usually you can just install the other OS and let it wipe you disks. If make it empty, pop in some utility cd, (rewrite over your data if it is sensitive) and then remove partitions
<lwizard1> anyone familar with neoware thin clients computers? I'm thinking about using some a pos register
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: no are there a lot
<Guest_370> Anyone know of a ubuntu irc where noobs can get help? or anywhere where I can get install help other than the ubuntu forums?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: There are some boot options you can pass to the kernel like 'noacpi' etc. that may help. F2 or F3 or something for a list.
<rbil> Hudson, sorry can't find a first reply, could you repeat it?
<kquamme> gyaresu: i love the fact that every major file usually backs itself up during updates
<cabajgtr> Has anybody used tsclient to connect to windows VNC? I can connect with vncviewer, but tsclient can't seem to pass the right port or somthing
<Exeakiel> Lynoure - I don't have my windows disc handy, and I surely don't want OSX on my computer XD
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Are we reading the same page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_(Ralink_rt73_driver)?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: What do you mean with NTSC? Only thing I recall with that acronym is a broadcast standard.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: So once I hit F2 or F3, what do I do from there?
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: there's not a lot but you will need them.
<Dakana> After doing a fresh install of 6.10 today and then installing all of the updates Synaptic wanted me to, my X broke, and to get it working, I had to change the 'ati' driver to 'vesa' in xorg.conf
<Dakana> What do I do to get ATI drivers working again?
<kquamme> neronious: what'd ya find?
<Exeakiel> Lynore NTSC Filesystem, the defualt windows FS
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: That's not NTSC
<Hudson> rbil It suggests editing /usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-storage-mount to detect if 1, its mounting a NTFS FS. 2. if NTFS3g is installed if both are true it uses the ntfs3g driver instead of the kernal ntfs driver
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: it's NTFS
<Guest_370> dang, this is so frustrating. I'll just buy the stupid vista and be done with it...but for the record, I tried
<gyaresu> kquamme: I've just been trying to find out how to automatically regen the fstab. No luck yet. Of course one could do it manually but it'd be annoying.
<Exeakiel> Oh, thanks :D
<arrenlex> Exeakiel: ntfs. xDD
<Neronious> kquamme: i sent the contents of it to you in a private message
<Hudson> rbil but I don't know how safe playing with the hal is
<Neronious> kquamme: didnt wanna spam it
<omeil> cwillu: how much does crossover pro cost?
<kquamme> neronious: i don't see the pm
<kquamme> neronious: whisper it
<gyaresu> Guest_370: Or have a walk around outside and come back.
<ardchoille> lol
<rbil> Hudson, sorry, I've not played with hal before, so don't know that I can give any real advice on this
<Guest_370> thanks, I'm on day three now
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: If you just want make the disk one ntfs partition and do not want to wait until you have your Windows install cd,  gparted livecd is the easiest way. You can burn one from an image online
<Guest_370> I can't believe that not one version will install to a clean machine
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Should be some help on those pages... Just give it a go to start with.
<Exeakiel> Lynoure, thanks.
<kquamme> gyaresu: maybe use synaptic to re-update a package affecting the fstab?
<VanessaE> Any xorg experts here?
<Neronious> kquamme: did you get it that time?
<Allen3373> gyaresu:ok, be back in a bit. it's on a different computer.
<Guest_370> kernal panic, sounds like a punk band
<nf4> Hello I was wondering if there is any thing worng with  compiling a source package that is  .rpm
<ardchoille> Well, I must say, this channel ROCKS!
<rbil> Hudson, what I don't understand is how mounting in fstab can apply to a removeable device? what if the usb drive isn't plugged in when you boot your computer, then fstab won't mount it
<gyaresu> Guest_370: I know you've tried a lot but I know there will be a way.
<kquamme> neronious: nope, but if you see ur root device and anything else that you need(possibly the home dir) then it should get you going
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: here is the url for the live cd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<omeil> VanessaE: your better off asking your question :) then someone will answer.
<nf4> I am pretty new at compling from source and the only source i could find was called  gaim-2.0.0-0.beta6.src.rpm
<VanessaE> omeil: I did, no one responded (figured no one even saw it)
<gyaresu> kquamme: No-body messes with the fstab.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: hey, wait. on the forum someone just said that maybe my ISO burn was bad, and that I shoudl try and burn at a lower speed. What do you think?
<Exeakiel> Thanks, but I'm already downloading.
<Lynoure> Exeakiel: :)
* TeePOG greets everyone
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Old machine. Definitely. Try better rom drive also. Slower burn is a start.
<Guest_370> I've tried 6.06  6.06 alt, 6.10, different media, different hard drive, new memory, different burners
<VanessaE> Is it normal for Xorg to ignore all of your depth settings save for the mode you actually start in, to the point of not even listing those other depths in xdpyinfo?
<nf4> well  when i burn iso i set program to do full speed
<omeil> VanessaE: maybe the problem isn't in xorg.conf?
<Hudson> rbil. I'm not going to make an fstab entry. I was thinking more along the lines of what if fstab mounts it with NTFS3g then udev or hal or whatever mounts it again because its usb with the standard driver
<nf4> but the speed still veries
<kquamme> gyaresu: yea, i suppose not... hmm.... this backup should work though
<gyaresu> Guest_370: What's happening with it?
<Neronious> kquamme: i think that one is bad, im going to do with the other one "fstab.pre-ntfs-config" what do i do next?
<Guest_370> none of them install, could my bios be too old or does that have nothing to do with it
<Hudson> rbil I guess i'll try the Hal method and see if it works.
<VanessaE> omeil: that's what I'm trying to establish
<gyaresu> kquamme: aye. Make sure hes got a livecd sitting around before reboot though.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: ok. I'll burn another. Hopefully I won't be back!
<kquamme> neronious: open it up with gedit and save it as fstab
<gyaresu> Allen3373: You'll be back, they always come back.
<nf4> and after it is done it will check the dvd/cd for errors
<Neronious> kquamme: that all?
<kquamme> gyaresu: good idea, but i kinda thought that if he installed ubuntu that he already has one
<Allen3373> gyaresu: lmao
<VanessaE> I need to run a 256-color-mode program under wine, and to do that I must run xnest
<Guest_370> gyaresu, I get the ubuntu title page, i select install, it runs for two seconds, then gives me "kernal panic"
<omeil> VanessaE: I can't be any help to you :(. I guess u already tried googling the problem.
<kquamme> neronious: yes, cuz it should have everything but the ntfs entry
<gyaresu> kquamme: presumtion killed... well, something.
<VanessaE> so far I can't even get xnest to run by itself (without anything wine-related)
<VanessaE> yep, I googled for a bit and came up empty
<kquamme> neronious: do u have a livecd to use incase it doesn't work?
<Neronious> kquamme: thank you, and yes i do
<Guest_370> kernal panic, not syncing, attempted to kill init
<gyaresu> Guest_370: So you can get the livecd to boot? Then click on the 'install' icon on the desktop then it freaks and dies?
<Neronious> kquamme: if you see me on here wineing about it later it means it didnt work lol
<Guest_370> gyaresu, every time
<kquamme> ok, well that should at least boot you up, you'll have to edit it again to get the ntfs partition in there
<gyaresu> Guest_370: How much ram do you have in the machine?
<Guest_370> 1G
<kquamme> neronious: reboot quick if u can and i'll stay on for another 30mins and wait for you to reply
<gyaresu> Guest_370: Not that then.
<Guest_370> p4 2.4
<matrix> hi
<Neronious> kquamme: thank you, brb
<ray_> quick question, I need to rename a file
<ray_> how do I do it from command line?
<kquamme> gyaresu: here goes nothing
<Hudson> rbil. lets see if this works
<gyaresu> Guest_370: And the output of 'lspci' 'dmesg' 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' etc. Have you got any links?
<chalcedony> i'll have to think of some way to ask questions so someone will answer them
<ray_> rename isn't renaming
<matrix> i have problem with my sound card have realtek alc850 i cant use the 5.1 only 2 channels
<ray_> it's returning an error message
<bullgard1> I need an English word which is used in connection with Linux/Ubuntu: How is one of four desktops called which I can choose in a Gnome panel in the lower right?
<gyaresu> kquamme: totally you fault if it doesn't, not his for deleting the fstab.
<gyaresu> kquamme: _snicker_
<ray_> so how do I rename a file?
<Guest_370> gyaresu, I have absolutely no idea what that is except I knowwhat fdisk is in windows. This machine has no operating system on it whatsoever
<ray_> I have xorg.conf.backup
<Guest_370> it's a clean install
<VanessaE> mv
<ray_> and I need to rename it to xorg.conf
<VanessaE> (stands for "move")
<kquamme> gyaresu: hah, yea fstab doesn't do anything THAT important, lol.
<ray_> so mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf ?
<gyaresu> Guest_370: Are you trying to install on the machine you are using at the moment?
<chalcedony> my son used some command to change the size of things in my monitor .. beside control alt +/- .. HELP .. i can't remember where i put my notes and i can barely read the screen.
<kquamme> ray_:might need to sudo
<gyaresu> kquamme: 'fdisk -l' you naughty monkey.
<ray_> ty
<Guest_370> gyaresu, negative, but I can see the other machine from this one
<Neronious> it worked thanks
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: now im at the same point again but there is no essid where there should be in iwconfig as you see in the pastebin
<gyaresu> !fixres | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kquamme> gyaresu: omg, and u didn't speak up, LOL!
<TeePOG> hi guys, how do I set up ssh equivalent logins for all my machines? I need to login as admin to quite a few machines, and would prefer not to type that many ssh passwords
<kquamme> gyaresu: he's back though
<kquamme> neronious: np
<gyaresu> Guest_370: And you have the ubuntu livecd running on it now.
<Lynoure> TeePOG: you can use ssh with keys, so you only need to type the passphrase for the key
<Neronious> kquamme: does chalcedony fix the fstab folder?
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Did you install all the packages and follow the guide?
<Guest_370> by the live cd are you talking about 6.06 or 6.06 alt, etc?
<Guest_370> if so, then yes
<kquamme> neronious: just out of curiousity, why did u delete the fstab, what is chalcedony?
<TeePOG> Lynoure: would I have to type the passphrase every time?
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i followed the guide but what packages should i hav installed apart from tofrodos
<gyaresu> Guest_370: You had a copy of Edgy right? 6.10
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest_370> gyaresu, yes, I have the latest edgy as well
<Lynoure> TeePOG: you can also set no passphrase, though I do not recommend it if you can avoid it. Or use caching.
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: It's a _guide_. So you like, do what it says.
<chalcedony> ubotu this seems to apply to flickering .. whatever he does makes it bigger or smaller and that's all
<Guest_370> loading that one now
<gyaresu> Guest_370: It's a more recent kernel etc. so is the preferec way to go. Wanna boot that one up?
<kingcobr1> i did evrything it says :)
<kingcobr1> sorry
<Neronious> kquamme: gyaresu just did the thing for it and you said something about it !fixres | chalcedony  thought it was a tool to fix /etc  and i deleted it in stupidity because im trying to get the ntfs-3g to work
<kingcobr1> gyaresu:  i did evrything it says
<TeePOG> Lynoure: it'll be only from one workstation, which is in an access-controlled area. I think it'll be safe with no passphrase
<LinuxNoob> greetings
<Neronious> kquamme: that way i can read write execute on ntfs
<Lynoure> TeePOG: How many machines you are dealing with?
<chalcedony> hi LinuxNoob
<TeePOG> Lynoure: a lab, it's about 80 all told
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: You havn't fixed your /etc/apt/sources.list though or you would be able to install tofrodos
<LinuxNoob> I need a little help, if anyone has time.
<gyaresu> !ask | LinuxNoob
<ubotu> LinuxNoob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lynoure> TeePOG: access controlled physically or networkwise? You'd want both.
<kquamme> neronious: oic, well chalcedony is separate from fstab
<TeePOG> yes Lynoure, both ...
<Guest_370> gyaresu, booting up now---started, then I got a black screen with a curser in the upper left hand corner and nothing else
<LinuxNoob> Ok, is it normal for my PC to hang when trying to boot from the CD? (I get the Ubuntu screen with the progress bar, but it goes wacky)
<Neronious> kquamme: yea its a person..im tired and stupid right now thanks for your help
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: did you look at my sources.list ( http://gyaresu.org/sources.list ) and read the !repos page?
<Guest_370> that's after the ubuntu install screen came up
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i dont know what i can do to it while im offline on d linux comp
<Lynoure> TeePOG: Well, you are the admin there, I assume, so both the decision and the responsibility on it is yours. :)
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: yes
<TeePOG> yes Lynoure, thanks... just needed a bit of advice as a kickstart to a monday morning
<foormea> hey, got a noob question: under gnome, to make a desktop shortcut to a directory, should i make an app that points to "nautilus <mount point>" or a file that just points to mount point?
<Guest_370> now it's dead
<LinuxNoob> Is it possible to install Edgy on an external (USB) harddrive?
<kquamme> foormea: first should work as long as the directory is automatically mounted at startup
<shriphani> LinuxNoob, sure
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: Fair point. This is going to be an absolute doddle if you can just get a longer cable or move the machine for the install process. Otherwise it's a dogs breakfast.
<LinuxNoob> any clue how? i'm a windows bred fool trying to see the light
<Lynoure> TeePOG: Enjoy the week :)
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Is it possible to make deb file from a source? If so how do I do this?
<gyaresu> Guest_370: Did you get a chance to click any buttons?
<kquamme> [StingRay] : yes, i can't think of the program, gimme a sec
<shriphani> LinuxNoob, i guess ensure that the usb drive is plugged in during the installation and when the time to partition arrives just point it to your required drive
<Lynoure> [StingRay] : http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Minibnz> hi all can you tell me if a debian package will work on ubuntu? sorry if its a stupid question....
<PloneDude> hi...wat is the find command to find all files of a particualar file extension...
<kquamme> [StingRay] : google for checkinstall
<LinuxNoob> ah, ok... well, there in lies my problem, I cannot get to the install screen, it crashes :(
<[StingRay] > I will check it Lynoure. thanks
<Guest_370> I just rebooted and I stopped it by hitting f6 and brought up the boot options
<gyaresu> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<[StingRay] > I found out gs in dapper is broken. I want to make a post and paste a link with the deb file
<foormea> kquamme, ok thx. do you know what pixmap is the one that gnome nautilus automatically affects to mounted drives in "places"? (the basic disk drive icon i mean)
<gyaresu> PloneDude: 'locate *.mp3'
<PloneDude> anyone can recommand a gud site...where every linux command is explained in details..
<shriphani> LinuxNoob, is your box provided with only 256 mb ram and you are trying to go install with the live cd ??
<LinuxNoob> no
<PloneDude> gyaresu: thanks...
<foormea> PloneDude, www.tldp.org --> guides   you'll find what you're looking for there :)
<shriphani> LinuxNoob, then ?
<LinuxNoob> I have 1gb of ram and I'm using the CD from the site
<TeePOG> actually Lynoure, i think that I'm going to go with shosts-based authentication ...
<LinuxNoob> er... torrent
<TeePOG> it seems more secure
<gyaresu> PloneDude: run 'man man' from a terminal.
<kquamme> foormea: it's somewhere under /usr gimme a sec and i'll have the answer
<foormea> kquamme, ok thx
<LinuxNoob> pardon me while i read the install pages
<LinuxNoob> maybe i missed something important
<shriphani> LinuxNoob, you are downloading the torrent ?
<TeePOG> thanks for the help Lynoure, it pointed me in the right direction
<Guest_370> I clicked on install and the cdrom started running and then the screen went black with a blinking curser in theupperleftcorner
<gyaresu> PloneDude: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html as one of many examples.
<LinuxNoob> I have downloaded the torrent, burned the image to a CD-R via Nero @ 40x and verified the data...
<gyaresu> !prefix | Guest_370
<ubotu> Guest_370: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Lynoure> [StingRay] : if you just want to fix a single bug, making a patch for the existing package can be better as then devs can apply the fix to the official ones.
<Guest_370> ubotu,right,sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right,sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !ubotu tell Guest_370 about yourself
<Guest_370> lol
<lazyf> XD
<bullgard1> Using irssi, how can I find a string in the past postings of this channel?
<sevenpacks> xD != XD
<gyaresu> Guest_370: I can't remember the other options from that first screen I'll try and find a walkthrough on the net. brb.
<Lynoure> TeePOG: It's actually quite fun to help people who are willing to do some digging on their own too. So you are very welcome.
<Lynoure> bullgard1: /lastlog string
<TeePOG> :-D
<sevenpacks> I wish to have a large size xD
<Guest_370> gyaresu, ty
<nf4> if i compile dose it matter if the source code comes from a .rpm file ?
<LinuxNoob> When I boot from the CD, it either crashes at "Booting the kernel." or on the Ubuntu loading screen (the progress bar gets pixelated). Did I burn the ISO wrong?
<bullgard1> Lynoure: I will try that. Thank you.
* sevenpacks is thinking of a perfect LivexD
<Peacer> I was wondering if it's able to change permissions for a folder and everything in it, subfolders too via chmod, there probably is, just wondering how to do it XD
<shriphani> Peacer, chmod -R ?
<gyaresu> Hey anyone know how to issue boot options (noacpi etc.from the 6.10 install disk. I've not done it that way. For Guest_370
<Peacer> I'll try ^^
<kquamme> foormea: /usr/share/icons
<[StingRay] > Lynoure, I am new to linux. I cannot tell the exact file. On the other hand I found out two bugs. For one of them it is broken font, but for the other I can only guess
<mneptok> gyaresu: <esc> at the grub menu and follow instructions
<bullgard1> Lynoure: It worked out fine. Thank you again.
<PloneDude> thanks everyone...a great channel this is , indeed... :)
<gyaresu> mneptok: Guest_370 Thanks
<foormea> kquamme, thx
<gyaresu> Guest_370: <esc> at the grub menu and follow instructions
* LinuxNoob is lost :(
<kquamme> foormea: np, find what you're looking for in there?
<Peacer> shriphani nope :(
<mneptok> LinuxNoob: burn at the slowest speed possible, and md5sum the iso. you downloaded
<Ayabara> anyone experienced with vmware? I managed to install both player and server on edgy, and that messed things up bad. the uninstall script for server does not work anymore, so I have to find a way to uninstall manually. anyone?
<Guest_370> gyaresu, sorry, but what is the grub menu?
<mneptok> Guest_370: watch the screen as you boot
<LinuxNoob> the MD5 checks out... i'll try re-burning it... any specific settings i should use? Disc-at-once, certain block size, etc?
<Episcopus> !error 18
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 18 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> LinuxNoob: nope. just sloooooow.
<shriphani> Peacer, i meant chmod -R (mode)
<gyaresu> !grub | Guest_370
<ubotu> Guest_370: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LinuxNoob> alrighty
<Guest_370> gyaresu, thanks, I'll give it a try
<kquamme> Guest_370: GRUB is what allows you to select what OS you boot into
<Allen3373> gyaresu: well, I'm back sure enough!
<Peacer> shriphani I know... chmod x+xxx -R /something/something/
<Episcopus> i got a GRUB loading, please wait . . . Error 18 message on boot. does anyone know what that is
<shriphani> umm no chmod -R mode
<Guest_370> thanks to all. I'm off to give bill gates a kick in the pants
<mneptok> Peacer: no, the -R switch comes before other operands
<kingcobra> g
<Peacer> ahh
<gyaresu> Guest_370: It lets you chose which kernel to boot and you pass it options. In your case you may benefit from getting the kernel to _not_ load certain drivers that are making it freeze (if that's the problem).
<Peacer> ops XD
<[StingRay] > Ayabara. I had experience with vmware and automatix2. It worked flawlessly. Automatix has an uninstall feautre. apt-get remove vmware-player (not sure of the exact name but you can check it)
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Hello again.
<kingcobra> gyaresu: ive got a cable now temporary
<kquamme> Episcopus: sounds like bad GRUB communication from the MBR to your linux partition
<gyaresu> kingcobra: Yay!
<Episcopus> kquamme: is there a fix?
<foormea> kquamme, yeah kind of. but thing is i haven't found a direct way to find what are the automatic desktop icons
<Allen3373> gyaresu: so, it still had the same message with the new CD ISO burn. and I tried the help, but there was really nothing there... so, any ideas?
<Peacer> still doesn't work :|
<gyaresu> kingcobra: I've been busy whilst you've been gone... http://narnia.bounceme.net/jeremy/2007/03/04/rt73-supported-out-of-the-box-in-ubuntu/
<LinuxNoob> will i get a performance hit if I install 6.10 x64 on a USB HD? (2.0)
<Ayabara> [StingRay] , thanks, but that didn't work for me. I think I have to do some manual cleanup of things :-/
<UNDERsoN> Hello. I've got a question. I have hdd3 partiton.And there was no space on this disk. Than I downloaded another 300 mb. And It has been downloaded. I check this file everything is  fine with this file. As I understand it downloaded in swap. If I shutdown computer and then turnit on is this file would be on the same place?
<daya> oracle
<mneptok> Episcopus: Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<kingcobra> thanx very much
<gyaresu> kingcobra: You can run the _totally_unstable_alpha_ to get your wireless drivers working by the look of it.
<mneptok> Episcopus: This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB on others.). In more practical terms this means the BIOS is unable to start executing the kernel because the kernel is not located within the block it can access at ...
<[StingRay] > Ayabara, sorry then. I uninstalled it successfuly with apt-get.
<kingcobra> gyaresu:thanx very much
<Peacer> mneptok still doesn't work...
<mneptok> ... boot up time.
<kquamme> Episcopus: check out http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656
<kquamme> Episcopus: lists the errors
<gyaresu> kingcobra: Hey, dunno if it's gonna give you any joy yet but it's worth a try.
<mneptok> Peacer: chmod -R 777 /path/to/files
<Episcopus> kquamme; mneptok: thanks
<Ayabara> [StingRay] , thanks anyway :-)
<gyaresu> kingcobra: get it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<Peacer> fuck... forgot sudo >.<
<sevenpacks> mneptok,  there is solutions
<BeepAU> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i can't get sound. I have a nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2). could someone help me?
<mneptok> Episcopus: where is /boot on the drive?
<gyaresu> !ohmy | Peacer
<ubotu> Peacer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sevenpacks> mneptok,  s/is/are
<mneptok> sevenpacks: huh?
<kquamme> foormea: auto icon theme is human
<sevenpacks> mneptok,  i did that on an old laptop with a big hdd
<kingcobra> gyaresu: thats the whole new ubuntu
<Episcopus> mneptok: i am not sure. BIOS will tell me?
<gyaresu> kingcobra: Aye.
<sevenpacks> mneptok,  but i forgot now
<sevenpacks> mneptok,  hahaha, sorry
<LinuxNoob> !ask supported hardware
<kingcobra> gyaresu: i dont hav 2 install the whole new 1 do i
<kquamme> foormea: if that is what you mean, otherwise go to settings->themes and that'll tell you what you're currently using
<gyaresu> kingcobra: If you've got a network cable now though you could just try following the guide.
<mneptok> Episcopus: no, a partitoning tool will. or your memory. where did you put Ubuntu?
<Episcopus> mneptok: oh, whole hard drive. no partition
<kingcobra> gyaresu: what will installing feisty do
<BeepAU> no one can help me?
<mneptok> Episcopus: and that hard drive is connected how?
<LinuxNoob> how much space does 6.10 x64 need?
<kingcobra> gyaresu: i suppose it wud b nice 2 hav newest version
<Episcopus> IDE hd
<Episcopus> mneptok: IDE
<mneptok> Episcopus: mobo?
<gyaresu> kingcobra: No not nice. Other things will likely be broken but it's one possibility for solving your wifi problem.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: did you have any ideas sinc eit didn't work?
<omeil> My menu bar disappeared 0_o
<LinuxNoob> kingcobra, what kind of WiFi adapter are you using?
<Episcopus> mneptok: not sure, it's old. i had it running earlier though. I have a 1ghz celeron proc
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Got a spare optical drive?
<kquamme> omeil: well, make a new one
<Allen3373> nope
<BeepAU> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i can't get sound. I have a nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2). could someone help me?
<kingcobra> linuxnoob: ralink rt73 usb adaptor
<Allen3373> gyaresu: nope
<kquamme> omeil: or restart x and see if it comes back
<mneptok> Episcopus: ah, ok. sounds like GRUB got confused abouh how to chainload. read up on how to reinstall GRUB from a chroot.
<Differ> is it normal for the Ubuntu partitioner to crash twice?
<kquamme> omeil: gnome-panel does crash from time to time
<Differ> it is MD5'ed
<gyaresu> Allen3373: What was your problem again? (synopsis please)
<Differ> but not CD checked
<kquamme> Differ: sounds like something is wrong
<kingcobra> gyaresu: what type file is that you linked me supposed to be also, is it .deb
<Episcopus> mneptok: could i just reinstall from the live cd? i haven't had a chance to do anything that needs to be saved yet
* sevenpacks recalls the days people pushed the nforce chipsets
<LinuxNoob> kingcobra, maybe this will help? http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/agebhard/WUSB54GC/
<Differ> kquamme: I got the i386 off bittorrent
<gyaresu> kingcobra: the tofrodos link?
<foormea> oh kquamme okay thanks i didn't see your replies
<Allen3373> gyaresu: when I go to intall ubuntu or run it from Live CD, I get a big long unknown interruption fault a EIP with a bunch of numbers error. Then the system reboots.
<kquamme> Differ: did you do an checksum?
<mneptok> Episcopus: sure
<kingcobra>  LinuxNoob: ive been there earlier 2day :)
<LinuxNoob> oh, ok :)
<Episcopus> mneptok: thanks
<Differ> kquamme:yessir.
<kquamme> foomea: find it?
<foormea> yeap thanks
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Did I mention giving the kernel boot options?
<kquamme> Differ: what kinda HD ya got?
<kingcobra> gyaresu: no http://narnia.bounceme.net/jeremy/2007/03/04/rt73-supported-out-of-the-box-in-ubuntu/
<gyaresu> kingcobra: So you have a network connection now?
<Differ> kquamme: dunno.
<Differ> got it pre-made
<kingcobra> gyaresu: not yet
<kraut> moin
<kquamme> Differ: ATA, SATA?
<LinuxNoob> apply hammer liberally :)
<gyaresu> kingcobra: You didn't just go to the link?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: I think so. But you're gonna have to help me.. I'm intelligent, but unfortunately I haven't really messed ith all of this in depth stuff for about 5 years.. So I dunno what you mean by that.
<MTecknology> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gyaresu> Allen3373: No problem. Did you mention changing hardware? (there's another guy I just helped in similar situation)?
<kingcobra> gyaresu: it keeps askin me to download
<Differ> kquamme: regular?
<Differ> it has 7200 rpm
<MybJames> WATS UBUNUT
<gyaresu> This ling keeps asking you to download? http://narnia.bounceme.net/jeremy/2007/03/04/rt73-supported-out-of-the-box-in-ubuntu/
<MybJames> WATS UBUNUT
<MybJames> WHAT IS UBUNTU
<LinuxNoob> an operating system
<MybJames> WHAT IS UBUNTU
<Differ> UBUNUT doesn't exist
<MybJames> UBERNUT
<llama32> is there a way to access ext2/ext3 from windows xp? i've seen a couple of drivers and such about [and i used some partitioning tool in the past, but it was a bit akward]  - i was wondering if anyone has some recommendations?
<gyaresu> !caps | MybJames
<ubotu> MybJames: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MybJames> WTF IS AN OPERATING SYSTE,
<MybJames> WTF IS AN OPERATING SYSTEM
<LinuxNoob> ban?
<Differ>  /kb for MybJames please?
<MybJames> wtf?
<MTecknology> Is that IPv6 thing just about searching for the web pages? b/c when My system finds them it downloads at regulare speed. and it only seems to occur in Linux at my home network, any other time it's great
<gyaresu> MybJames: STOP IT.
<Hirvinen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<sevenpacks> MybJames,  you ok?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: No. it's a stock computer. A compaq presario. (not my main comp, just fyi lol). As a side not, it has a partition for the recovery for win xp. Could that have somewhting to do with it?
<MybJames> whats ubuntu
* llama32 takes a swing at MybJames
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-124-176-88-244.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=james@*.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by mneptok
* MybJames was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<kquamme> Differ: most likely ATA
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<LinuxNoob> owned
<MTecknology> wow, power kicking
<foormea> does anyone know if there's a simple way (without editing the partition in a hardcore way) to change a vfat partition's label?
<sevenpacks> drama
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Shouldn't. Your only getting as far as the 'Install Ubuntu' (or whatever that list is) right?
<llama32> WHAT IS UB... nah, better not :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<LinuxNoob> brb, gonna try new CD
<LinuxNoob> *crosses fingers*
<Differ> kquamme: not for the likes of me to know.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: Exactly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=james@*.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Differ> should I check the CD for writing errors?
<mneptok> nalioth: pardon my dust :)
<kquamme> Differ: yea, and if that isn't the cause then dl and official iso from a mirror
<gyaresu> Allen3373: And you've tried different disks? (And _of_course_ you've md5sum'd the iso)
<anarchron> hi guys, i can't seem to find nvidia-glx-legacy in edgy
<Peacer> people these days *shakes head*
<kquamme> Differ: also, did you DL dapper or edgy?
<Differ> kquamme: will try tomorrow. edgy
<mneptok> anarchron: enable multiverse
<Allen3373> gyaresu: yeah, I reburnt the ISO at a slower rate. but, uh, what is md5sum?
<kquamme> Differ: you might want to stick to the LTS releases like dapper
<anarchron> ok
<kingcobra> gyaresu: got it ill hav a quick go with cable at the guide again
<BeepAU> i've installed ubuntu on my laptop and i need to set it so it knows i'm using a widescreen laptop (rather than it squashing everything) and get sound working. can anyone point me in the direction of a faq to do this?
<foormea> okay found what i was looking for: mtools / mlabel
<kquamme> that's what I have decided to do and it makes things so much less of a hassle
<dimych> Hi guys, is there a way to make ctrl-keys working in alternate kbd layouts, e.g. I want to open a new tab in firefox using ctrl-t while being swithched to russian keyboard.. Is it possible?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: It will check that the iso is exactly what it should be. You burnt it on an Win machine?
<llama32> anyone know of tools to access ext2/3 from windows?
<kquamme> Differ: that's what I have decided to do and it makes things so much less of a hassle
<gyaresu> kingcobra: Nice one. start with fixing your repos.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: no, an iMac. It did run through a Verify. Is that the same?
<mneptok> BeepAU: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> Allen3373: PPC iMac?
<BeepAU> mneptok - what will that do?
<mneptok> BeepAU: recofigure X11
<BeepAU> x11?
<Allen3373> mneptok:PPC? what is that?
<mneptok> Allen3373: PowerPC
<kquamme> i'm out. peace.
<MTecknology> wow, power kicking
<ubm> llama32 tools as in free tools? You can use cygwin if your looking for free tools to edit linux paritions... you can also try a trial of acronis disk manager for quick jobs
<MTecknology> Is that IPv6 thing just about searching for the web pages? b/c when My system finds them it downloads at regulare speed. and it only seems to occur in Linux at my home network, any other time it's great
<MTecknology> **^^
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Don't know. Maybe. There are other ways of installing though. You could probably just install with the -alternative version then 'apt-get install _whatever-desktop_'
<Differ> I follow kquamme.
<Allen3373> mneptok: Nope. Core 2 Duo
<Allen3373> gyaresu: which alternate version. THere's a huge list.
<mneptok> Allen3373: try burning the iso with Firestarter and not Disk Utility. you can find Fstarter on VersionTracker.
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Yeah what mirror are you looking at?
<nalioth> Allen3373: and burn as slowly as your hardware allows . . . .
<Allen3373> mneptok: I'l dl it
<mneptok> Allen3373: OSX's Disk Utility app has known issuen with Ubuntu iso's
<BeepAU> mneptok - which driver do i pixk? i have a nvidia geforce 6100
<BeepAU> pick*
<MTecknology> How do I install KDE ?
<mneptok> BeepAU: nv, or nvidia if present
<gyaresu> mneptok: Cheers. That's good info.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: the Portland university one
<nalioth> MTecknology: install kubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> gyaresu: that's why they pay me the big bucks (HA!) ;)
<MTecknology> nalioth, ty
<Linuxn00b> :( still won't boot from CD
<Allen3373> mneptok: really? Well, that's good to find out. thanks!
<gyaresu> Allen3373: did you see the advice above about using firestarter?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: affirmative
<gyaresu> mneptok: I'll cut you in on my commission.
<Linuxn00b> Is there an issue with nVidia chipsets and/or nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS?
<MTecknology> nalioth, what about installing xfce?
<gyaresu> Linuxn00b: What type of issue (there are probably many)
<anarchron> hey guys, can I use compiz/beryl/xgl with nvidia-glx-legacy?
<mneptok> Allen3373: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19058
<nalioth> MTecknology: xubuntu-desktop will do it
<MTecknology> anarchron, you can use compiz w/ about anything
<mneptok> gyaresu: heh, i actually *do* get paid ;)
<Linuxn00b> I'm trying to run Ubuntu from the CD and when it gets to the loading screen, it crashes. The progress bar gets all goofy aswell.
<MTecknology> nalioth, thanks :)
<anarchron> ah ok
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(gyaresu_/#ubuntu) Allen3373: We'll get to that ;)
(MTecknology/#ubuntu) Fuzzehskittlez, how far are you?
(finn23/#ubuntu) !gcc
(Fuzzehskittlez/#ubuntu) i have it all set up
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
(Allen3373/#ubuntu) lol. ok. it'll be interesting... the comp is on the other side of the house.
(Fuzzehskittlez/#ubuntu) just need to no how to make it zoom out farhter
(Fuzzehskittlez/#ubuntu) and i want some good caps n skydomes
(MTecknology/#ubuntu) Fuzzehskittlez, do you need any more help w/ it?
(SunWooKong-KiKi/#ubuntu) far far way ~
(Fuzzehskittlez/#ubuntu) jus a bit
<Fuzzehskittlez> mteck, can i giv eu a link and maybe u can no wut skydome and caps it is?
<MTecknology> Fuzzehskittlez, I know what they are, but u never messed w/ zooming out further, i'll take a look into it and see if i can't help you
<bullgard1> Gnome: I need an English word which is used in connection with  Linux/Ubuntu: How is one of four desktops called which I can choose  in a Gnome panel in the lower right?
<Fuzzehskittlez> well
<Fuzzehskittlez> i gota go
<MTecknology> how do I add a gnome panel to the desktop?
<Fuzzehskittlez> 2:30am got school tomarrow
<Fuzzehskittlez> seeya later
<MTecknology> Fuzzehskittlez, you're same timezone as me :)
<dimych> Hi everyone. Sorry for repeating my Q: is there a way to make ctrl-keys working in alternate kbd layouts, e.g. I want to open a new tab in firefox using ctrl-t while being swithched to russian keyboard.. Is it possible?
<defrysk> bullgard1, workspace
<dimych> (maybe I'm asking smth dumb?)
<bullgard1> defrysk: Thank you very much.
<timfrost> finn23, install build-essential to get the core development packages (sudo apt-get install build-essential)
<gyaresu_> dimych: Not dumb. Just don't know the answer :)
<gyaresu_> dimych: Which makes it a good question ;)
<Imsdle> i have just installed phpmyadmin... but when i go to var/www/phpymyadmin it asks me to download a x-httpd-php file
<Imsdle> what have i done wrong?
<perrupa> Hey all, I was wondering if this was the place I could ask a question about using beryl on a new Dapper install?
<perrupa> I've already installed it but am having trouble with the window decorator
<gyaresu> perrupa: (apparently it's quiet over there but...) Did you know there is a beryl channel?
<gyaresu> !beryl | perrupa
<ubotu> perrupa: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dimych> gyaresu, thanks. If I find anything, I will let you know.
<perrupa> I tried the beryl cannel but xchat said it doesn't exist :
<gyaresu> dimych: gl.
<perrupa> ha ha, thanks I'll check out ubuntu efects
<gyaresu> #ubuntu-effects
<defrysk>  /j #ubuntu-effects
<kidbuntu> How do you change the page setup of open office to Landscape
<defrysk> make sure to use the #
<perrupa> yeah, I just realized that ;)
<perrupa> thanks it's been a while since I was on IRC
<Allen3373> gyaresu: burning disk right now
<Michael_the_choi> Good evening.
<gyaresu> kidbuntu: Format >> Page... >> Landscape
<Fuzzehskittlez> how do i get a dock?
<gio> italy
<gio> what andress italy chat ubuntu?
<perrupa> I was wondering if someone could help with some Beryl/Emerald  trouble? The guys in #beryl aren't even acknowledging that I'm there :|
<gio> j was ubuntu italy chat
<kling0n> gthumb no longer makes thumbnails for my images... how can i force it to re-create them?
<timfrost> !it | gio
<gio> help
<ubotu> gio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gio> grazie
<kidbuntu> gyaresu: thanks
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: thanx very much for your help
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: i gota go now
<Allen3373> gyaresu: ok, well, I just put th new disk in and it's still erroring out on all three of the options
<gyaresu> kingcobr1: see you here next time ;)
<Fuzzehskittlez> how do i add a theme?
<Fuzzehskittlez> nvm
<kingcobr1> gyaresu: yes hopefully
<gyaresu> Allen3373: You sir must/might/maybe have a hardware problem. Has it been running anything else?
<Allen3373> windows XP
<Allen3373> gyaresu: windows XP
<Michael_TC> I'm sorry to be "that guy", but I'm trying to install edgy on an old compaq.  It'll get past the start screen, the loading screen, and it'll say something about the swap and file system, then it goes blank. I'm not very knowledgable about linux yet to know what to do.
<Michael_TC> I've done some searching online, and found *similar* problems, but the proposed solutions haven't worked so far.
<gyaresu> Allen3373: P4 gig of ram... Have you done a search for the specific mainboard to see if anyone else has had problems?
<Grunf> I need help
<ardchoille> Grunf: With what?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: uh, no...
<Grunf> heh Im new on Ubuntu I need help how to install DC++ on 6.06
<Fuzzehskittlez> how do i get a dock?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Whatever you do don't do that ;)
<Allen3373> gyaresu: lol ok, I'll be sure not to
<SoftIce> hi, this is driving me insane
<SoftIce> ubuntu edgy
<gyaresu> Michael_TC: What are the specs of this _old_ compaq?
<SoftIce> I cant get to the kernel boot menu
<Allen3373> gyaresu: where do you reccomend searching?
<SoftIce> it is to quick and says starting system
<SoftIce> I need to boot to single user mode
<Grunf> Im insatll once but my sistem is crashed
<SoftIce> but cant get to the option to enable it in my kernel boot perameter
<SoftIce> any ideas how to get to the grub menu on bootup ?
<KenSentMe> Michael_TC, are you trying to install from a live cd? Of so, you might try installing from an alternate cd. Check what ubotu says:
<Michael_TC> gyaresu - trying to find out- hold on.
<KenSentMe> !alternate | Michael_TC
<ubotu> Michael_TC: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Do you have any other linux livecd's? grml.org is good. You really could do with the output of 'lspci'.
<Michael_TC> I'm using the live cd right now, ubotu
<SoftIce> grrrrrrr
<SoftIce> getting any fucking help here is next to impossible
<Michael_TC> I'd try the alternate, but I certainly don't need "expert" mode!
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell Michael_TC about yourself
<Allen3373> gyaresu: I have no idea what you're tlaking about lol
<gyaresu> !ohmy SoftIce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy softice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !ohmy | SoftIce
<ubotu> SoftIce: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vlt> Hello. Someone sent me a ".docx" file. It seems to be a ZIP archive containing several XML documents. Does anyone know a way I can open it?
<KenSentMe> Michael_TC, the alternate cd _can_ be used for expert installs, but is not that expert for non-experts. It's just text-based instead of the Live cd
<timfrost> SoftIce, what happens if you press ESCAPE at boot?
<Michael_TC> I may have to resort to that.
<Michael_TC> I'm not sure what the video card is, but I see that some ATIs can be a problem?
<kidbuntu> How do you make the borders in open office Spreadsheet thicker?
<SoftIce> timfrost: nothing it just boots the dam OS
<SoftIce> this is flippin anoyoying, because its lame
<SoftIce> and ive used linux for over 10 years and I cant even get a grub prompt?
<shatrat> what does that say about you
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Sorry. Um... You could try downloading one of the mini livecd's like damnsmalllinux or even better http://grml.org and try loading those. I'm really quite leaning towards the optical drive being the problem.
<SoftIce> I have work to do and this stupid OS cant even get a grub promp
<timfrost> SoftIce, the default setup gives you only 2 seconds to press ESCAPE
<SoftIce> I press escape 10000 times in 2 seconds
<Allen3373> gysaresu: seems there's quite a few people with the chipset I have that have ahd probems. But nothing similiar to my problem.
<SoftIce> that doesn't give me an option
<SoftIce> it just starts the OS
<shriphani> Allen3373, use puppy
<gyaresu> SoftIce: usb keyboard?
<Allen3373> shriphani: puppy?
<erUSUL> SoftIce: boot with a livecd and modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst of your grub
<shriphani> yeah
<ardchoille> SoftIce: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<shriphani> the barebones is just 39 mb
<Allen3373> shriphani: what is puppy?
<Michael_TC> well,
<gyaresu> Allen3373:  Another small linux iso. If you can boot something then you can get the specific chipset information etc. that may help you troubleshoot it if faulty hardware is not the problem.
<zoidberg> hey guys....is there an xfce (xubuntu) ipod application
<Allen3373> gyaresu: ok, so where do I get puppy?
<PupUsercdf473> i am actually running puppy right now
<SoftIce> no USB k/b
<shriphani> zoidberg, gtkpod ?
<SoftIce> and no I cant pastbin the grub prompt
<SoftIce> %*"("%(%"("%(%"
<Michael_TC> gyaresu - I've got the "extra" specs here in front of me. Not sure about the amount of *ram*; I'm not sure how to check.
<shriphani> www.puppylinux,org
<Michael_TC> This has fedora core 2 on it, but I'm working with a one-button mouse.
<Allen3373> well ok then!
<MTecknology> How do I add a gnome panel? - ie the long narrow bars
<ardchoille> MTecknology: right click an existing panel and choose from the menu
<ardchoille> MTecknology: "New Panel"
<theidiotthatisme> Does anyone here know where I can find information on playing old Loki games on Edgy?
<Allen3373> downloading puppy right now *sigh* poor CDs
<MTecknology> ardchoille, ok, that wokred, what do I do if I didn't have a panel?
<PupUsercdf473> yeah i went through a bunch too
<ardchoille> MTecknology: You would try ALT+F2 and type: gnome-panel
<MTecknology> ardchoille, thanks :)
<Hmmmm> hey guys, i have a lazer printer being shared over samba. but windows machines find printing very slow
<ardchoille> MTecknology: You can delete panels, except the last panel.. the Delete This Panel is greyed out
<gyaresu> I'm back.
<sevenpacks> hi
<Michael_TC> Welcome back. :-)
<MTecknology> ardchoille, never realized that :)... I'm trying to get ppl at my university to switch to linux... I have XFCE, KDE, and Gnome
<Michael_TC> I have *most* of the stats on this here: what is helpful to know?
<sevenpacks> i'm ba ba ba back too!!!
<MTecknology> and beryl & compiz :)
<sevenpacks> who is back? i'm back!
<Michael_TC> (I'm looking at "Hardware Browser")
<ardchoille> MTecknology: I use gnome. Tried KDE and xfce but they weren't for me. Never tried compiz or beryl
* keck0f_ waves hello
<keck0f_> hi
<ardchoille> hi
* sevenpacks waves like a ghost
* Zaggynl tsunami's
<sevenpacks> hahaha
<Episcopus> bulmer; cwillu; anyone else that was helping me try to figure how to make my wireless card work again:  the solution that worked was to boot in kernel 2.6.17-10-generic and delete *-11-generic.  I thought you might like to know in case someone else comes in with the same problem
<MTecknology> ardchoille, I LOVE Gnome... I also Love Compiz rbut Beryl is better. Only think is how unstable it is. I especially hate the Shift+Del reloads the windows manage
<shockwave1> yeah i loaded beryl on one of my computers, but right now it is still too heavy and unstable for me
<ardchoille> MTecknology: There's probably a way to disable that key combo
<shockwave1> it looks really nice though
<AxL> Hi !
<keck0f_> Printing an ACSII textfile using "lpr mytextfile.txt" works great but printing it using "a2ps mytextfile.txt" will not print umlauts correctly. could ou help to repair a2ps?
<MTecknology> ardchoille, I;m sure there is, but nobody seems to know the answer
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Maybe get on a beryl mailing list or look for some forums
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Also ask in #ubuntu-effects
* Michael_TC downloads the alternate CD
<ardchoille> Michael_TC: yay!
<Michael_TC> I'll go looking for a CD to burn it on tomorrow. :-P
<ardchoille> I like the alternate cd
<Michael_TC> :-D
<MTecknology> ardchoille, i was un ubuntu-effects to get it working, i'm not too concerned about that last bugm everything else works so great :)
<ardchoille> :)
<MTecknology> ardchoille, the only serious gripe i have is the slow communication between my Airport Extreme and my Tablet
<Michael_TC> Thanks for your help folks. :-)
<MTecknology> at my university it's fast, but at home it takes a long time to look up a page, once it's found it goes fast
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Apple?
<MTecknology> ardchoille, my tablet is a Gateway, the Apple wireless access point is b/c that's all that would support what i needed at the time
<MTecknology> TJ-45 && RJ-11
<ardchoille> Ah
<dimitri> hello
<ardchoille> hi
<dimitri> so yeah, I'm about a week into using linux, and am using Ubuntu to "get my feet wet" I gueess you can say....
<MTecknology> ardchoille, I even disabled IPv6
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Me too, that's one of the first things I do on a new install
<shockwave1> ipv6?
<MTecknology> ardchoille, thing is, at the university, i think both ends are capable of it... and disabling it doesn't seem to help at home
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Probably no need in disabling it at home
<MTecknology> shockwave1, ip a | grep iv6
<dimitri> but I'm having trouble installing things....I'm trying to get giFToxic, or a similar client, and I really am having a hard time with the installation processes...
<ardchoille> dimitri: What does giFToxic do?
<yurimxpxman> Does anyone know how to force a resolution?
<yurimxpxman> I have a widescreen at 1280x800 right now but i want 1440x900
<ardchoille> !fixres | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shriphani> dimitri, it is in the repos
<yurimxpxman> it isnt a problem
<dimitri> ardchoille, it is a client for the giFT p2p network, which goes into other p2p networks, like gnutella, or ares
<yurimxpxman> I just want to force a resolution
<ardchoille> dimitri: Ah, ok
<shriphani> dimitri, type sudo aptitude install giftoxic
<dimitri> shriphani, it said that there was no package that was named "giftoxic"
<jack_deltrino> does anyone use rdesktop around here? if so, why does (from terminal): rdesktop -u Administrator -p mypassword 10.0.30.31 not work? terminal services server is running on the machine
<timfrost> !info giftoxic
<ubotu> giftoxic: GTK2 based GUI for the giFT filesharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.10-4 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ardchoille> dimitri: Enable universe
<jack_deltrino> the password doesn't transfer over into the password box, but the user string does transfer over to the user box
<dimitri> ardchoille, how would I go about doing that?
<ardchoille> Why don't the universe and multiverse repos come enabled by default?
<dimitri> archodille, just sudo enable universe", I'd imagine?
<shockwave1> i think because some of the stuff is either not stable or might break copyright laws
<timfrost> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ardchoille> dimitri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<ardchoille> shockwave1: Makes sense, thanks
<ardchoille> dimitri: I wish it were that easy
<Allen3373> gyaresu: ok, ready for the update?
<pipak> hello, could someone help for with gcc? :)
<gyaresu> Allen3373: The disk booted?
<dimitri> ardchoille, haha, gotcha....I'm reading it all now =)
<timfrost> pipak, what is the problem?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: well, it actually did the same error if I let it do the normal boot. But I did an alternate for puppy, nd got that to work in live CD. What now?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Hang on a second. What do you mean "did an alternate for puppy"
<pipak> timfrost; how can I generate a.out files?
<MTecknology> how do i get rid of all of xfce and kde?
<MTecknology> I installed them with kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> pipak: a.out files are generated when you compile a C file: gcc file.c  would generate a.out
<Fuzzehskittlez> wuts next
<Allen3373> gyaresu: INstead of letting it do the error screen, I typed 'puppy acpi=off' I think it was acpi. or apci. one of the two lol
<Fuzzehskittlez> ctrl alt nexT?
<timfrost> pipak, a.out format?
<pipak> ardchoille: what about the linker?
<Fuzzehskittlez> how do i press ctrl alt next?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: So you downloaded the http://pupplinux.org iso and booted that?
<jack_deltrino> does anyone know?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: yeah, but using the boot method of 'puppy acpi=off' instead of the normal boot. that gave me the error message again.
<Fuzzehskittlez> ...
<pipak> timfrost; a.out, the old binary format
<shockwave1> are you trying to do something special with the boot? I have loaded 2 versions of puppy on 3 computers with no problem
<shockwave1> what is the error that you are getting?
<MTecknology> How do I get rid of a package and all of it's dependencies?
<Allen3373> shockwave1: me?
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Edgy? Dapper?
<Fuzzehskittlez> IS there a cube rotate screen saver?!
<pipak> ardchoille: it seems gcc generates elf objects only
<MTecknology> ardchoille, egdy
<shockwave1> synaptics
<Fuzzehskittlez> ...
<ardchoille> MTecknology: sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove app
<timfrost> pipak, the default compiler/linker won't do that - they are tuned to generating ELF.  Are you trying to cross-compile something?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: So normal pupplylinux booting was successful. Hmm. You probably just need to pass a boot option to the normal ubuntu-desktop-blah cd to make it work. Of course now you have to figure out what that is...
<shockwave1> allen3373:yes
<ardchoille> pipak: I am learning C ATM and compiling a C app generates a.out (assembler output)
<MTecknology> ardchoille, that removes dependencies also?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: no idea what you're talking about lol
<ardchoille> MTecknology: That is what the --auto-remove is for. Dapper didn't have that option but Edgy does.
<MTecknology> ardchoille, ty
<LinuxNoob> I have a very bad problem :( Can someone tell me how to fix: "GDM failed to start, no screens found"?
<gyaresu> shockwave1: Allen3373 Is trying to install ubuntu. The puppy linux iso boots fine. So we (i'm) trying to figure out what kernel boot params he needs.
<riqz> morning everyone
<Allen3373> shockwave1: after trying to install ubuntu and also puppy the normal way, it says 'unknown interruption fault a EIP 00000060 C01002B1 000002B0'
<pipak> ardchoille:  objdump -a bootc.o ->  bootc.o:     file format elf32-i386
<pipak> bootc.o
<Allen3373> shockwave1: emphisis on the 'me' part in gyaresu's comment lmao
<shockwave1> gyaresu: ok gotcha. sorry i came in middle conversation
<MTecknology> ardchoille, <MTecknology> ardchoille, egdy
<MTecknology> <shockwave1> synaptics
<k1piee> yo
<erUSUL> LinuxNoob: X windows missconfiguration try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Kernel boot parameters are like telling the Linux kernel to not load drivers for certain devices because maybe that existant/nonexistant device driver is causeing the crash.
<TheMonkeyMo1> does anyone know of any free graphing software that is available as a binary? I can't seem to get graphcalc or fungcalc to compile properly
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Not sure if this works in Edgy, you might read it and see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Remorse_> Hi
<isofunk> hey
<nwonknu-> hello
<pipak> timfrost; exactly
<MTecknology> ardchoille, E: Invalid operation purge
<Allen3373> gyaresu: I see. but remember, ubuntu won't let me type anything in... oh, wait, in the alternate one it would if I hit F6. is that how I would need to do it?
<LinuxNoob> erUSUL, mkay... so I type that and follow on screen instructions?
<ardchoille> MTecknology: Sorry, i'ts  --purge
<shockwave1> Allen3373:what type of computer are you trying to install on?
<gyaresu> You add those parameters after this line in /boot/grub/menu.lst or while the machine is booting: "/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=UUID=b65a249b-0292-4e98-94b2-26b0a50c7a1c ro quiet splash"
<isofunk> interest
<nwonknu-> secret
<k1piee> ??
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Yes.
<MTecknology> ardchoille, E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<Allen3373> gyaresu: ok
<erUSUL> LinuxNoob: yes
<MTecknology> ardchoille, do i need to throw in a remove in there?
<LinuxNoob> ok, time to reboot and give it a shot... thanx
<gyaresu> Allen3373: And if you hit ESC while the desktop version is loading that will show you the 'grub' boot loader.
<ardchoille> MTecknology: There's an easier way, check that link I gave you.
<Allen3373> shockwave1: http://reviews.cnet.com/Compaq_Presario_SR1020NX_C_2_8_GHz/4505-3118_7-30883354.html
<MTecknology> aight, thanks
<langtudatinh04> clone?
<timfrost> pipak, you need to build (or locate) a cross-compiler for the target architecture.  You probably won't find it in the standard repositories.
<testfiesty> just looking at feisty...no automatix, no easyubuntu, wild goose chase, any tips?
<testfiesty> hmm, maybe just wait a bit longer?
<testfiesty> :P
<dimitri> holy crap, this just got a hell of alot easier
<ardchoille> testfiesty: I would suggest instead of using someone else's scripts that may break the system, learn how to install stuff yourself. That way you are more able to fix anything that goes wrong.
<pipak> timfrost; well, the target arch is the same as the compiling machine, I just need to generate a.out files, so I guessed it would exist in ubuntu
<testfiesty> ok, is there an easy add repositories some where?
<timfrost> pipak, the target is different because you want a.out binary format.
<ardchoille> !repos | testfiesty
<ubotu> testfiesty: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<testfiesty> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Allen3373> gyaresu: not to prod, but any ideas?
<testfiesty> i see , thnxs
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Yeah, I'm trying to find a list of boot params for you to try.
<gyaresu> !grub | Allen3373 but it's not much help.
<ubotu> Allen3373 but it's not much help.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Allen3373> gyaresu: oh, ok. thanks a lot! You pretty much rock
<shockwave1> Allen3373: Sorry it looks like this is beyond my skills. good luck. i will search and see if I can find anything, but my guess is you already have
<Allen3373> shockwave1: thanks man!
<rausb0> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<rausb0> !info xaos dapper
<ubotu> xaos: real-time interactive fractal zoomer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1r-14ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 404 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<langtudatinh04> !info gfd
<ubotu> Package gfd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<pipak> timfrost; alright, I thought it'd be changed via some flag ;)
<rausb0> !info mplayer dapper
<arooni> how do i see how much storage space i have left on my hard drive
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Fuzzehskittlez> How do i do <super>button 6?
<Fuzzehskittlez> How do i do <super>button 6?
<Fuzzehskittlez> How do i do <super>button 6?
<Fuzzehskittlez> How do i do <super>button 6?
<Fuzzehskittlez> How do i do <super>button 6?
<sasch> hi all
<jussi01> Fuzzehskittlez, press windows key and 6
<Fuzzehskittlez> k
<eck> Fuzzehskittlez: please don't flood the channel
<sasch> can help me with grub and ubuntu installation raid
<shockwave1> Allen3373: sorry i didn't come up with much on my search. just what i am guessing is your post? good luck
<Fuzzehskittlez> jussi
<Fuzzehskittlez> is there a way i can get the cuvbe to stay zoomed out while im away or have it rotate?
<Allen3373> shockwave1: thank for trying anyways!
<Fuzzehskittlez> is there?
<shockwave1> so does anyone know when there will be a good version of ubuntu for an easy installation on ps3? I am thinking of getting one if i can also use it aas a computer. Maybe a used one since I can pick them up for about $350
<shockwave1> Allen3373:no problem
<kane77> hi, is there any program for storing passwords??
<ardchoille> !revelation | kane77
<Fuzzehskittlez>  is there a way i can get the cube to stay zoomed out while im away or have it rotate?
<ubotu> kane77: revelation: GNOME2 Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<sasch> anyone use mdadm for raid ??
<shockwave1> Fuzzehskittlez: you mean in beryl?
<kane77> ardchoille, thanx
<ardchoille> kane77: You're welcome :)
<Fuzzehskittlez> in anyway shock
<Fuzzehskittlez> i have beryl tho so if there is then yes
<detectiveinspekt> is there better program like diagnome? I can't rotate images!
<shockwave1> Fuzzehskittlez:to get it to rotate you just hit alt/ctrl and then left or right button. or you can grab a program and move it off the screen and it should rotate
<shockwave1> did i answer your question?
<Fuzzehskittlez> ithe whole cube wil rotate and i dont gota hold thos buttons?
<Fuzzehskittlez> i wanna leave my comp and ave it rotate
<gyaresu> Allen3373: I just _can't_ find a list of options for you to try... Very frustrating.
<Fuzzehskittlez> or stay zoomed out
<shockwave1> oh...you mean without doing anything?
<Fuzzehskittlez> yes
<shockwave1> hmmm...i never tried to do that.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: well, I can't say you tried to help. thanks man!
<Fuzzehskittlez> ;9
<Fuzzehskittlez> no cube rotate screen saver or anythin?
<gyaresu> Allen3373: "I can't say you tried to help." No problem :)
<shockwave1> hmm. i have no idea
<Fuzzehskittlez> ok well il seeya later getin to bed
<shockwave1> Allen3373: no luck huh?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: hey, can you help me learn to type? lmao
<Allen3373> shokwave1: apparently no... grrr!
<detectiveinspekt> Fuzzehskittlez, I would like that as well
<shockwave1> you might both make reccomendations over on the beryl forums
<sverek> hello, i have a problem. i cant install ubuntu from cd because it cant mount the fs (the ramfs i suppose is used by the installer)  because cdrom is to new/no drivers   sony...can i install from a harddrive or some other alternative way?
<shockwave1> also they might be able to help better if there is such an option
<jack_deltrino> does anyone use rdesktop around here? if so, why does (from terminal): rdesktop -u Administrator -p mypassword 10.0.30.31 not work? terminal services server is running on the machine
<jack_deltrino> the password doesn't transfer over into the password box, but the user string does transfer over to the user box
<Allen3373> beryl?
<zelevw> good morning...i have successfully installed 6.10 on a PC with a single SCSI drive...the card is an adaptec 2940u2...it installed without a problem but when I rebooted it cant find a boot device...???...can anyone help? thanks.
<gyaresu> Allen3373: I hope you have some luck. I'd bet on the kernel boot option though as the problem. Gotta sleep for a while.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: thanks man. I'll see what I can dig up. later!
<sverek> are there any alternativ installation options to cdrominstall? like ftp/hdd or other?
<shockwave1> Allen3373: if it helps any. the feisty will be realesed mid april and hopefully your issues won't be present any longer
<Allen3373> shockwave1: hopefully!
<shockwave1> sverek:i believe you can do a network install
<shockwave1> and not ubuntu, but some like puppy, can run and install from a usb.
<shockwave1> you might check the forums to see if anyone has done install from usb with ubuntu
<shockwave1> so any info on a easy install ps3 ubuntu?
<sverek> shock thn i will
<GirlRiver> is there a way to check the integrity of an HDD using Ubuntu Live CD ?
<_cerberus_> does anyone know how to fix a compile error which states linux/mutex.h isn't found? (using dapper)
<GirlRiver> or is there a way to run something similar to "chkdsk"
<crdlb> GirlRiver, there is fsck
<kane77> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root? wht?? I ran it as sudo...
<khaije1> anyone know how the tablet / touchpad support is in ubuntu ?
<GirlRiver> crdlb: thanks .. more information please  ...
<GirlRiver> crdlb: this is an old broken NTFS partition ... does it need to be mounted first ?
<kane77> it doesnt work as a root either! I'm puzzled
<erUSUL> _cerberus_: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<mm2000> Hi, anyone that can recommend me a som application for generate computer-voice?
<erUSUL> kane77: do you have any other apt front end running such as synaptic or update-manager?
<theOlster> join #ubuntu-mythtv
<kane77> erUSUL, no, none I know of :)
<erUSUL> mm2000: festival disclaimer: i've never used it ;)
<erUSUL> kane77: double check
<shockwave1> yeah i always do that too
<shockwave1> much more than i would like to admit to
<kane77> erUSUL, well I only had a upgrade available icon in status bar...
<kane77> erUSUL, I'll install the updates and then try againg
<kane77> btw how can I disable synaptic/aptitude for checking for firefox upgrades
<GirlRiver> It looks like FSCK is specifically for a Linux partition.  I need to verify the integrity of an HDD including bad sectors etc before I install ANy file system .... can anyone help ?
<kane77> erUSUL, seems like it's working now
<eck> GirlRiver: try badblocks
<erUSUL> kane77: that's the update-manager
<debian_all> hey room
<erUSUL> kane77: why would you want to do that?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: you still on?
<kane77> erUSUL, I have firefox2.0 installed (not from repositories) and the update-manager messes up my link in /usr/bin/
<debian_all> good for you kane, next
<erUSUL> GirlRiver: that's only possible with hd vendor specific software afaik. visit the website of your hd vendor
<debian_all> boy no one talking here much
<_cerberus_> erUSUL: Done it already, I've learnt that Dapper uses 2.6.15 kernel while Mutex didn't exist until 2.6.16, so basically I'm stuck doing an upgrade
<agentz> hello, could anyone tell me why time -v always prints 0 maxresident?
<debian_all> hmmmmmmmmm anyone use puppy linux?????
<debian_all> vista sucks
<eck> !offtopic | debian_all
<ubotu> debian_all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> debian_all: we're in #ubuntu not #puppy
<debian_all> no way , i thought this was puppy, dam i'm stupid
<agentz> what is the best tool on ubuntu to show the peek memory usage for a given shell command?
<kraut> debian_all: that's right. you are stupid
<eck> agentz: i think you would need a special memory profiling tool
<agentz> \time -v can't do this job on my ubuntu feisty fawn, it seems.
<agentz> eck: for example?
<debian_all> hey kraut don't be sour, sour kraut german bastard
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<eck> agentz: for example, valgrind, but this tool is geared for debugging/dev work
<gordonjcp> !ops
<gordonjcp> oops
<debian_all> call me stupid, i can call myself stupid but a laid back goof like you can not.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %debian_all!*@*]  by nalioth
<cafuego_> debian_all is being a little troll.
<cafuego_> ta
<agentz> eck: thanks for the info. looking now
<neptune_> fsdf
<Math^> hi, ive got a problem with skype in xubuntu; when i click the program away, then its still active, but I cant find the program back in my taskbar?
<neptune_> #physics
<sevenpacks> noflex, it's a good stalker something
<gordonjcp> nalioth: ah, lovely quick service
<sevenpacks> s/noflex/no
<sevenpacks> you know, you can learn something from stalking
<erik_> hi which program can i use to make partitions ?
<nalioth> erik_: gparted
<sevenpacks> how about fdisk?
<graham> Hi all, how do i make kaffeine stay on top while playing a video?
<erik_> ty.  but in gparted "create new" is not clickable
<Math^> hi, ive got a problem with skype in xubuntu; when i click the program away, then its still active, but I cant find the program back in my taskbar?
<kraut> nalioth: thanks :)
<erUSUL> !repeat > Math^
<sevenpacks> erik_,  you ran out of hdd space?
<erik_> is fdisk a program or a command ?
<sevenpacks> ...
<nalioth> erik_: both
<erik_> i did not ran out of space no
<nalioth> erik_: you'll need to use it from the livecd
<sevenpacks> it's the slacker's flavor, my bad
<erik_> i want to upgrade from breezy to 6...
<erik_> ok i'll try the live cd.
<techie> good morning all
<GirlRiver> erUSUL: thanks for that ... do you how I can verify a CD under Linux ?
<tuskernini> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nalioth> !tell GirlRiver about verify
<techie> how do i make ubuntu recognize my usb ports?
<dimitri> I just downloaded a new theme for my ubuntu....how do I set it?
<GirlRiver> nalioth: thanks
<graham> Hi all, how do i make kaffeine saty on top while palying?
<nalioth> !tell dimitri about themes
<techie> trying to send information from handheld recorder to pc via usb cable. There is no signal of recognition when I insert the cable!!!
<nalioth> techie: do other USB devices work?
<I-kido> dimitri, kde or gnome?
<Askar> What is orphaned packages? Is it safe to remove those?
<techie> <nalioth>I have a dual boot xp and ubuntu. They all work in xp
<I-kido> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<nalioth> techie: do any work in Ubuntu?
<techie> no
<techie> <nalioth>not so far
<erUSUL> GirlRiver: what do you mean by "verify"? md5sum ??
<dimitri> I-kido, Gnome
<GirlRiver> nalioth: maybe I should be more specific .. sorry: Is it possible to verify that a CD is fully readable without errors without having MD5 checksum ?
<nalioth> theOlster: then Ubuntu probably doesn't recognize your particular device
<GirlRiver> erUSUL: Not MD5sum
<Askar> thanks  I-kido
<techie> <nalioth>i went to windows last night and there they are recognized!
<I-kido> dimitri System>Preferences>Themes  open that first
<nalioth> GirlRiver: yes, there is a self check option on the cd (when it loads, you can choose it)
<I-kido> Askar yw :)
<dimitri> I-kido, done so
<nalioth> techie: understood.  just because windows recognizes it, doesn't mean Ubuntu will
<techie> <nalioth>I agree
<I-kido> dimitri drag your downloaded theme to that window
<techie> <nalioth>could it be an issue of commands to make ubuntu recognize them?
<GirlRiver> nalioth: thank you .. that works for the Ubuntu Live CD ... can I check any other arbitrary CD ?
<techie> <nalioth>this is my fourth day in Ubuntu.
<nalioth> techie: i'm not real big on USB stuff . .   :(
<techie> <nalioth>I hear you.
<nalioth> GirlRiver: unless there is a self-check mechanism built into the cd, no.
<dimitri> I-kido, it says that the file format is not valid
<I-kido> !usbutils
<ubotu> usbutils: USB console utilities. In component main, is important. Version 0.72-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 356 kB
<techie> <nalioth>maybe I can go around it a different way.
<I-kido> dimitri what format is it /
<techie> <nalioth>I have a handheld recorder with information which I want to transfer to the pc
<dimitri> I-kido, .theme, it says
<techie> <nalioth>if I can't do it in here, I can always go to windows and just do that!
<mitrovarr> is there anything you have to do to make SATA drives run at full performance (the equivilent of turning DMA on)?
<techie> <nalioth>until resolved.
<I-kido> dimitri .theme is for windoze?
<nalioth> techie: if you need the info in Ubuntu, /msg ubotu ntfs
<dimitri> I-kido no, a MacOS-X theme
<I-kido> dimitri try www.gnome-look.org
<techie> <nalioth> why ntfs!
<Askar> Hey..whats the differencce between ext2 and ext3? =-O
<dimitri> I-kido that's where I got the theme
<I-kido> dimitri could u give me the link?
<nalioth> techie: you can pull the info off on the windows side, and grab it from within Ubuntu  (but you need to /msg ubotu ntfs   to see how to do it)
<techie> <nalioth>if this helps I have windows mounted so I can see every record from windows. perhaps I can run the program from windows here, if so how do i do it?
<nalioth> Askar: ext3 is ext2 with journaling enabled
<techie> <nalioth>understood.
<Askar> nalioth: journaling? :-[
<H264> Hi...
<nalioth> Askar: a form of data protection
<GirlRiver> nalioth: I know I am off topic here but ... would making an ISO image of the CD be sufficient test to prove that the whole CD can be read without error
<techie> <nalioth>i just ask ubotu, but how do you grab it?
<H264> I just installed Ubuntu, and I was downloading some updates and now the whole screen is black
<nalioth> GirlRiver: i'm not quite sure i understand.  you can theoretically make an iso image from a cd that is nothing but garbage . .
<H264> the only thing you can see is the mouse
<dimitri> I-kido, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<nalioth> techie: you'd mount your windows drives read-only and copy the data in Ubuntu
<I-kido> dimitri ok tnx
<degreseven> anyone here good with crontabs?
<jack_deltrino> what is your question
<degreseven> if i want to run a command every 30 minutes between 11:30 pm and 10:30 am, is this what i want?  */30 23-10 * * *
<dimitri> I-kido, no problem
<H264> and you can move the mouse around as well as notice that the mouse is changeing from the loading icon to the pointing icon to the text-select (I shaped) icon
<GirlRiver> nalioth: agreed ... however, in the process of creating that ISO image, will I get some indication if one 0or bits of the CD can not be read ?
<H264> any ideas to what might be the problem?
<nalioth> H264: i take it you have another computer?
<nalioth> GirlRiver: you will, yes.
<seravitae__> okay this is about the 20th time this is happened, sometimes, randomly when i close VLC, or stepmania, or XMMS, something that uses sound, sound won't work anymore - XMMS gives an error that that something might be blocking the soundcard
<H264> several :)
<I-kido> dimitri, u can drag the gtk theme to themes and the icon themes as .tar.gz to the themes window
<nalioth> H264: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<GirlRiver> nalioth: thank you for your help .. I shall try my little test
<Vagant> Greetings.
<techie> <nalioth>maybe I did not express it correctly. I already can do that, but not all programs are accesible.
<Vagant> I have problems mounting two new disks...
<nalioth> techie: i thought you were after information... not programs
<techie> <nalioth>my entire windows is already mounted in /mnt/windows
<Vagant> Can someone explain me why I "see" /dev/hdc and /hdc1 ?
<techie> <nalioth>sorry.
<dimitri> I-kido, I have already tried that, and it wont work
<techie> <nalioth>you are correct but there is only one program i needed to transfer my taped information from handheld to pc
<techie> <nalioth>I know there is a way to "fake windows" or something to allow me to run the program.
<I-kido> dimitri extract the files, adn tell me when done
<nalioth> techie: i'm confused.  isn't information readable by anything?
<techie> <nalioth>but the issue is still that the usb are not recognized in Ubuntu!
<nalioth> techie: boot into windows, and pull the info while booted into windows
<techie> <nalioth>yes I will have to do that. thanks for your help.
<techie> <nalioth>and thanks about the /msg ubotu ntfs .... that is very helpful.
<dimitri> I-kido, they are extracted, and have been, it still wont let me put MacOS-X in /.themes
<dimitri> I-kido It keeps saying "file format is invalid"
<I-kido> hold on dimitri i'll install it on my system, just to check
<dimitri> I-kido, thanks
<I-kido> np
<shockwave1> hi
<mneptok> Vagant: hdc is the physical drive. partitions on that drive get arabic numeral IDs
<detectiveinspekt> i have installed java but firefox doesn't know yet
<shockwave1> where can i go to add a ttf
<detectiveinspekt> how do...
<mneptok> detectiveinspekt: sudo aptitude install sun-java-plugin
<mneptok> sun-java5-plugin ? *shrug*
<nalioth> shockwave1: in ~/.fonts will do
<shockwave1> how do i get there
<I-kido> dimitdimitri the theme just installed fine, icons are downloading, a little slow :)
<I-kido> lol
<Kamu> linux ftl
<mneptok> Kamu?
<dimitri> I-kido, that's reall odd
<nalioth> shockwave1: put  /home/shockwave1/.fonts in your file manager
<Kamu> mneptok?
<nalioth> !tell shockwave1 about fonts
<I-kido> dimitri first time it said no valid....
<Killerkiwi> how do I start the ubuntu sound server in edgy ? its not esd ?
<mneptok> Kamu: what are you on about?
<I-kido> dimitri, try extracting or dragging few times
<Kamu> mneptok: question is, what are YOU on about?
<I-kido> dimitri, if it doesnt work, i'll upload them for u
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* Kamu waits
* Kamu was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (answer questions with answers, not more questions. buh bye.)
<Kamu> :(
<Kamu> that was a lot of effort just for a kick
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Kamu*!*@*]  by mneptok
<khaije1> i'm in the market for a notebook, anybody get one recently?
<nalioth> Kamu: is there some support issue we can help you with?
<khaije1> i'm looking for recommendations :-)
<shockwave1> i got one in december
<nalioth> khaije1: Apple MacBook
<I-kido> Toshiba Sattellite Pro P100 276
<shockwave1> that is probably ancient time for computers
* Kamu was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (you bore me.)
<NotKamu> cmon
<NotKamu> you can do better than that?
<khaije1> nalioth: shockwave1: what do you guys think of them, would you reccomend them?
<dimitri> I-kido, I think I'll be alright...I was just dpoing that one as a test run.....I'm going to look for a different skin, but I'll let you know if it does anything wierd =)
<I-kido> dimitri, download again, it might help
<mneptok> NotKamu: now that i have your real hostmosk, you bet
<shockwave1> mine is the toshiba satellite u2...
<`nicola> I don't like mounted device appearing on my desktop, should I edit the /etc/fstab ? thanks (I got a lof of disk)
<NotKamu> 'sif I live in shit hole australia roflrofl
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-144-136-229-152.wa.bigpond.net.au]  by nalioth
* NotKamu was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<nalioth> khaije1: i'd recommend them without reservation
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-144-136-229-152.wa.bigpond.net.au] ]  by mneptok
<dimitri> I-kido, that's what I'm doing =)
<`nicola> here's the mount line for my fstab
<`nicola> /dev/hda1 /media/disco_b ext3 defaults 0 2
<I-kido> :P
<omegabeta> Question: I've gotten Wow, Steam, Beryl - Everything working perfectly, I can even cube out of WoW to steam alongside it with beryl etc.. problem is, now i want the reverse end of the scale.. what is a good light-weight Desktop manager that i can start getting my concole skills up on? something that is themable and with lots of support?
<mitrovarr> xfce?
<mneptok> omegabeta: if you want to improve your Unix skills, why even install X?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<khaije1> nalioth: do the new macbooks run linux? mine would probably be 100% ubuntu
<khaije1> maybe w/ some virtual machiens
<nalioth> khaije1: i'm not quite sure how linux compatible the new ones are (new hardware is the achilles heel of linux)
<omegabeta> mneptok: Because thats elitest and silly, I'd end up screwed and I wouldent know where to start
<mneptok> omegabeta: and the first step to becoming a real computer user rather than a "I CAM THEME XP I AM A HAXXXXX0RR!!!!" is to dump WoW.  ;)
<mneptok> omegabeta: how is not using a GUI "elitist?"
<techie> <nalioth>which program do you recommend for Publishing newsletters the counterpart of MS Publisher in windows?
<nalioth> techie: open office
<techie> <nalioth>there is a publisher in there?
<susscorfa> anyone know a tool for marking text in pdfs ?
<omegabeta> mneptok:No, not using a GUI is fine, telling someone they should not use a gui that is not skilled enough to do otherwise is
<shockwave1> my toshiba has been great
<omegabeta> mneptok: But trust me, I wish it were not so =/
<dusty-work> Hey guys, I need to setup a VPN from my work to my home.  The setup in my work is an ubuntu firewall connected to a swtich with a load of servers (windows).  I havea  vpn server setup at home that goes through a linux firewall to a linux sever that is running some vpn software as a server.  Which would be the best way to configure this (well the simplest way) ?
<khaije1> techie: also check inkscape out too
<nalioth> techie: there is everything in there (if microsoft office has it, open office has it (plus more))
<I-kido> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<mneptok> omegabeta: i didn't tell you "you should not use"
<dusty-work> i have tried network-manager applet to no avail.
<shockwave1> it's worked really good with all the version ive played with
<techie> <nalioth>I will begin to experiment with it.. thanks.
<mneptok> omegabeta: i asked why you need a GUI on an installation *you said* was going to be used to educate you about the console. it's a fair question.
<susscorfa> I-kido: that is for viewing but i want to mark txt in them
<khaije1> i wish there was a website that would let me plug in all the important factors to me and give me a list of laptops, it's tricky to pick
<I-kido> susscorfa:  i'll see what i can find 4 u
<clinkz> does any1 here speak german?
<nalioth> khaije1: just get a MacBook and run OSX until linux gains full compatibility
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<d1me0> hi, does someone know the repository where ipw2200 can be found? i searched the net without results...
<omegabeta> mneptok: I did not mean to come across offensive, let me elaborate
<mneptok> clinkz: auf #ubuntu-de, naturlich ;)
<clinkz> yahooo thank you :)
<mneptok> kp
<upd> how install run on ubuntu
<upd> .run
<mitrovarr> does anyone know if you need to do anything special to get full performance out of SATA hard drives (like turning on DMA)?
<nalioth> !tell upd about cli
<mneptok> mitrovarr: the Linux kernel is pretty good about using all SATA features the BIOS presents to it
<omegabeta> mneptok: Ok, the deal is, I do not have the skill set to go "straight" to black and white.. But I want to make a transition that sits somewhere nicely inbetween.. something that still has X, but mostly relys on evoking through console.. that way i get the best of both worlds and stillgain skills..
<mitrovarr> mneptok:  Good to know.  Since it doesn't report that it's in DMA mode I was a bit worried.
<khaije1> nalioth: i'm picky, i don't want to pay for an OS that i'm not going to use
<omegabeta> mneptok: problem is, using gnome/kde etc, I have the "option" to point click.. I'd like alot of that taken away so that i am "forced" to learn otherwise, in an enjoyable way
<nalioth> khaije1: you have no choice if you buy Apple hardware
<mitrovarr> omegabeta:  I was thinking xfce, that's light but I don't think it really kicks you to the CLI any more often than gnome or kde.
<khaije1> nalioth: did you consider any other lappy's before you got the macbook?
<mneptok> omegabeta: every single WM/DE is going to give you that safety net. there's no Unix GUI environment that ignores a mouse ;)
<mitrovarr> wasn't there one that was designed to be keyboard only?
<mneptok> khaije1: budget?
<nalioth> khaije1: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> mitrovarr: /msg ubuto info ratpoison
<mneptok> nalioth: good call.
<Nitro> I have a problem regarding comiling xchat.
<mneptok> khaije1: ignore me. move to -offtopic?
<Nitro> I get an error of pixmaps, and I don't know what lib or deb I need to solve the problem, anyone?
<I-kido> !pstoedit
<ubotu> pstoedit: PostScript and PDF files to editable vector graphics converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.44-1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 760 kB
<mneptok> Nitro: why are you compililng XChat?
<Nitro> Because I want the latest version
<mitrovarr> the funny thing was, that wasn't even the one I was thinking of... but the other one's really old
<mitrovarr> so I'm sure it's the better choice
<mneptok> Nitro: why?
<Nitro> Because it's better?
<omegabeta> I've heard a little about Fluxbox and IceWM.. any suggestions?
<Nitro> The one in "universe" is just 2.6.6
<Nitro> I want 2.8.0, now, anyone know what packages I need?
<waecky> anyone out there using gpsd (successfully)...
<Linux_Junkie> is there a good console program for listening to .m3u streams ?
<CroX> I need some help connecting to a WPA network. Could someone please help me?
<omegabeta> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<omegabeta> !fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.16-2 (edgy), package size 2927 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<klimraamkosie> I'm sharing a printer on my local network attached to one Ubuntu machine.  I want to add it as a network printer on another ubuntu machine...  What would the URI be?
<nalioth> Linux_Junkie: mpg123 mpg321 cplay and a few others can play music from the console
<d1me0> hi, does someone know the repository where ipw2200-source can be found (dapper)?
<Linux_Junkie> nalioth: yeah looking into mpg123
<dimitri> I-kido, I've got it all under control =)
<Linux_Junkie> nalioth: thanks for the tip.
<Nitro> !beryl
<nalioth> dimitri: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<I-kido> dimitri cool, well done :p
<teeL> damn, i cant get reverse dns to work =( Yesterday i bought a domain. and i use zoneedit. my dedicated server provider says its set up with reverse dns to my nameservers. Maybe i have configured it wrong on zoneedit. Anyone wanna help me? :D
<fotoflo> how can i install the JRE in FF on edgy?
<nalioth> !tell fotoflo about java
<steel_lady> How to find out what is using which port? I was usinf 4662 before and now suddenly tells me that is not available. and everything is the same like yesterday!!!
<fotoflo> hmm, actully i have sun JAVA5 installed... how do i get it to work in FF?
<curdie> hi
<nalioth> fotoflo: the informatin ubotu sent should discuss that
<curdie> hi there
<klimraamkosie> obelix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882
<bimberi> steel_lady: sudo netstat -plunt
<MarkCh> #identify qqqqqq
<MarkCh> :)
<fotoflo> nalioth: it doesnt
<curdie> could anyone help me with an ubuntu installation problem with promice sata card
<steel_lady> ok, I see bimberi. mysql is using that. do you have any advice how to regulate that, I will change emule port
<nutterpc> french cheesecake yoghurt = teh pwn
<nutterpc> :)
<Geezer> hi
<obelix> what about it makes it french?
<nutterpc> dunno, they say its that
<nutterpc> but meh, tastes good
<obelix> hhehe
<Geezer> the formula
<nutterpc> =)
<nutterpc> 1lt tub = pwned
<obelix> njammies
<obelix> my printer doesn't print.
<Geezer> tell it off
<obelix> i did
<obelix> it just ignores me and sits there
<nutterpc> obelix: when was the last time you told your printer that you loved it?
<obelix> how rude
<Geezer> give it a smack
<obelix> i want it to print
<obelix> printing is like snacking for a printer
<obelix> the more you print, the more ink i'll give you
<Geezer> lol
<nutterpc> teach it the art of "plug & play"
<nutterpc> :P
<Geezer> maybe it's the material you are printing that the printer doesn't agree with
<Geezer> ;)
<obelix> ok, the pitch is green, so lets play
<obelix> maybe
<nutterpc> Geezer: damn that ascii pr0n
<obelix> i can't force me conservative opinion on it
<obelix> ok seriously.
<obelix> Printer doesn't print.
<obelix> Edgy, samsung 2010.
<nutterpc> is cups running?
<obelix> USB
<Geezer> do you know any servers that are good to check out on IRC
<obelix> CUPS is cupping
<nutterpc> have you checked to see if your printer is supported?
<obelix> i just enabled network browsing and it restarted, so i'm assuming that it's running
<obelix> well it worked fine in opensuse, and it has the driver for the model.
<nutterpc> rightyo
<nutterpc> I shall call it "Ghost Printer"
<obelix> Samsung ML2010
<nutterpc> so from when you plug it in, what does it or doesn't it do?
<obelix> well i print something and it just stays in the queue and says "printing"
<obelix> but the printer doesn't do anything except stick it's big paper catching tongue out
<nutterpc> hmm
<nutterpc> dunno why, but it stinks of a postscript problem
<nutterpc> first thought that hit me head
<obelix> just read something about the printer supplying software : http://ywwg.com/wordpress/?p=309
<obelix> So I'm checking out the cd
<obelix> maybe
<nutterpc> nod
<nutterpc> can you see which postscript model the printer is currently using?
<MarkCh> hi. what's the best irc client i could use for gnome.
<dimitri> hey, I have another question
<MarkCh> or xfce.
<dimitri> MarkCh, Xchat
<nutterpc> MarkCh: BitchX or XChat
<nutterpc> the two best clients out
<nutterpc> whats the question dimitri?
* dimitri is using XChat right now, and loves it
<dimitri> Oh, sorry
<dimitri> I just downloaded Enlightenment from repos and I wanna know how I can turn it on
<dimitri> and have it replace my current windows manager
<kiran> Hi, I can't install my ATI RADEON X1400 card on edgy. Could someone help me out plz
<obelix> nutterpc: In the manual under "Installing printer software : Linux Driver" section it says.  "You can print in Linux using your machine."  And that's it.
<nutterpc> hmm, that sucks
<nutterpc> gimme a sec dimitri, lookin for a link for ya
<erUSUL> obelix: linuxprinting.org
<dimitri> nutterpc, thanks
<nutterpc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319336&highlight=enlightenment
<obelix> erUSUL: I'll try that thakns
<dimitri> nutterpc, thanks good sir
<nutterpc> np dimitri
<curdie> still needing some advise...
<nutterpc> whats up curdie
<curdie> got promise sata card...
<curdie> and ubuntu wont install
<nutterpc> g0t support?
<curdie> ??
<nutterpc> whats the model/
<curdie> 150 II tx2
<curdie> need driver
<curdie> rigth?
<nutterpc> whats the manufacturer?
<erUSUL> curdie: it should be supported...
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<curdie> promise webpage has  driver fir redhat 9
<curdie> non raid
<nutterpc> ahh its just an ATA card
<nutterpc> not raid, right?
<babo> Help ! My mouse is frozen. How do I get to the Applications - Places - System menu using the keyboard ?
<luicson> esa pea
<curdie> http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productID=126&category=all&os=100#
<nutterpc> babo, what are you trying to do?
<luicson> alguno espaol?
<curdie> i need to get it working
<babo> nutterpc: I'm trying to access the touchpad settings on gnome ...
<babo> I need to get up to System ...
<erUSUL> !es > luicson
<babo> My mouse won't work ...
<babo> s/mouse/touchpad/
<curdie> can you use the driver for redhat or suse or must i somehow install the stuff through kernel
<nutterpc> have you tried using Alt +F2, then type xterm, to launch the utility manually?
<curdie> no
<nutterpc> see if that helps
<Narqulie> A quick n00b guestion.. How can I extract stuff as sudo?, to a specific folder that need permission?
<curdie> i am not so familiar with these linux "standard prosedures" for installation
<nutterpc> what sorta laptop is it babo
<curdie> when should i press the alt f2
<babo> nutterpc: that won't work I'm afraid
<nutterpc> curdie: how long have u used linux for?
<curdie> i get the graphical install screen
<babo> Does anyone know how to get to System using only the keyboard ?
<babo> This is frustrating.
<babo> nutterpc: it's a hp pavillion ...
<nutterpc> if its Synaptic
<nutterpc> babo
<babo> ?
<curdie> i have used linux every now and then  but never gotten into the technical stuff too far
<nutterpc> you said you need to get to system, which bit specifically?
<erUSUL> curdie: the red hat 9 driver won't work. you should be able to see the disks attached to the card if you didn't enabled any raid features through the card bios (usualy you just put it in jbod mode)
<curdie> that was my guess also...
<curdie> the site also has suse driver and source for kernell
<nutterpc> babo: if you can get me the exact model of the laptop, I can probably see what there is that makes that laptop tick
<curdie> i get sbin modprobe abnormal exit code
<nutterpc> lol, lovely
<nutterpc> try to help bobo, he disappears
<nutterpc> hehehe
<nutterpc> babo sorry
<leo|server> do i need to install support for mp3 to be able to share it over my ftp?
<nutterpc> leo|server: no
<nutterpc> only to play
<ekul`> Hey i just installed ubuntu -- really a linux newbie wondering if i might be able to get some help on a few things, first of all I downloaded skype for linux, but i have no idea how to install it and running the .deb just gives me an error..
<Hmmmm> ekul`, ubuntuguide.org is your new best friend
<nutterpc> ekul`: there should be a guide on the ubuntuforums on how to get skype running
<lukasz> hi all
<leo|server> ok, any idea why my mp3 and avi's get corrupt after beeing downloaded from my ftp?
<ekul`> Thanks Hmmmm and nutterpc :)
<shriphani> ekul`, this is a ubuntu installation right ?
<ekul`> my other problem is with scrolling, it is really slow and it puts lines across the screen whenever i scroll a webpage or here in chat. Any idea what that might be? graphics driver?
<nutterpc> leo|server: either your server has some issues, or the clients have
<ekul`> Fresh install yes shrihani
<nutterpc> leo|server: probably graphics, I've had that issue before
<leo|server> what might does issues be, serverside, nutterpc  :)
<babo>  how do I access the system settings from the keyboard ...
<babo> ?
<nutterpc> leo|server: what ftp server have you got setup
<leo|server> grapics?
<leo|server> proftpd
<MarkCh> hi again. anyone know a good bitttorrent client that integrates well with the xfce desktop?
<shriphani> ekul`, sudo aptitude install libqt3-mt libqt3c102-mt
<nutterpc> MarkCh: Azureus
<ekul`> sudo aptitude install libqt-mt libqt3C102-mt?!
<doff> MarkCh, BitTorrent builtin gnome client
<piedoggie> q on top. at the e Cpu lin
<shriphani> ekul`, open a console and type that
<leo|server> i tried changeing som locales to get  working
<leo|server> no luck
<MarkCh> nutterpc: thats slow.
<ekul`> that might as well be french to me, lol.. doi  type that into console?
<ekul`> aah k awesome :D thanks
<MarkCh> and buggy.
<nutterpc> MarkCh: or the default one that comes with ubuntu
<leo|server> dont know if downloading worked befire that but should it even matter?
<nutterpc> atm, personally, I use BitTornado
<MarkCh> the default doesnt allow multiple downloads.
<vignesh> Hi
<MarkCh> bittornado doesnt seem to allow multiple downloads too, im afraid.
<vignesh> I get this error when I run amixer amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
<doff> just laucnh another instance
<nutterpc> leo|server: does everyone get corrupt files from your ftp when they download?
<babo> guys, my touchpad is locked, I need to enable it. How can I do that from the keyboard ?
<vignesh> Also I don`t get any sound
<curdie> nutterpc what do you suggest i do...
<nutterpc> or is it just certain people
<leo|server> yea nutterpc
<leo|server> but i can open the files over samba and so on
<piedoggie> at the end of the Cpu line id are the lables id, wa, hi and si.  is == idle wa= wait but what does hi and si mean?
<leo|server> not like they are corrupt before the ftp has a go at them
<Askar> Hi! Is there a gnome-panel applet that shows if I have new mails in evolution without having evolution open?
<nutterpc> curdie: thinkin
<MarkCh> Askar: try alltray to hide evolution
<MarkCh> zero configuration that way.
<nutterpc> leo|server: have you tried using a different ftp server?
<nutterpc> see if that helps
<vignesh> anyone ?
<ekul`> shriphani i typed that, and i think it downloaded and installed. Do i have to reboot? scrolling isnt much better.
<shriphani> ekul`, you just installed the dependencies
<ekul`> are they kind of like drivers? :S (sorry for my noobness)
<shriphani> now go to the directory where you got the skype deb package
<leo|server> well yea, vsftpd and proftpd, but that was just to get  going, never really downloaded anything until know with proftpd
<babo> Does anyone know how I can access my touchpad settings ?
<ekul`> Ahhhh ok :D great
<shriphani> ekul`, do it from the terminal
<Askar>  MarkCh: how do I use that?
<shriphani> i.e. cd path/to/directory
<babo> my computer is just a useless hunk of trash, until i can toggle back on my touchpad ...
<nutterpc> leo|server: see if setting a different ftp server up does anything, if it doesn, score, you know whats caused it, if it doesn't, then you know there's a deeper issue
<MarkCh> sudo apt-get install alltray
<ekul`> Oh i did it from the folder i downloaded it to, but thanks :D
<babo> god, how annoying is this ?
<ekul`> now i know howto u se the treminal
<MarkCh> open alltray, click on evolution, youre done.
<ekul`> how tou se*
<MarkCh> also great if you enale evolution's sound notifications.
<leo|server> k nullman
<ekul`> DAMN im so laggy :(
<leo|server> k nutterpc  even :) ty
<nutterpc> leo|server: that's the easiest option
<nutterpc> try a different ftp server
<nutterpc> if it works, completely get rid of the other one
<vignesh> can anyone help me configure my sound card ?
<babo> Guys, how do I get my touchpad to work ?
<erUSUL> z!sound > vignesh
<leo|server> k
<ekul`> push numlock?
<nutterpc> babo: I asked for some details earlier man, and you left
<vignesh> erUSUL: what ?
<leo|server> do you think it could have anything to do with locale nutterpc ? UTF-8 and ISO getting mixed up?
<nutterpc> I needed the exact model number of your lappy, but you left without tellin me
<nutterpc> not locale, don't think that has anything to do with it
<babo> nutterpc: I don't have control over my system dude. I press a button, then the caret disappears, and the only thing I can do is to quit and start up again ...
<ekul`> This is great :D I already dont want to go back to windows. Thanks so much for your help everyone :)
<vignesh> mine is an sigmatel card
<nutterpc> babo: if you can read the model stickers off the bottom of the laptop for me, that would help
<erUSUL> !sound > vignesh
<nutterpc> I need to know the hardware your working with to be able to dig deeper
<d1me0> hi! It is true that in order to install the pkg ipw2200-source in a dapper, one should add a sarge repository?
<babo> 0y 2eyb6ard 5s g6ne a33 0essed 4* n6w ... 5 can't ty*e *r6*er3y ...
<nutterpc> lol
<babo> nutterpc: I need to access the touchpad settings, what does it matter what the model number is ?
<babo> there's got to be a way to tweak those settings without gnome right ? ... there doesn't seem to be a touchpad program
<nutterpc> sigh
<babo> nutterpc: dv6000 hp pavillion
<nutterpc> babo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3994&highlight=touchpad
<babo> nutterpc: I can't click that dude ... :-(
<shriphani> ekul`, have to gone to the dir where skype.deb exists ?
<nutterpc> babo: use Alt+F2, wait for the run program screen to appear, type firefox, then just surf to the ubuntuforums, and search for touchpad
<curdie> Nutterpc... was thinking of the following.... first install system on some other disk by disabling sata then compile source then setup sata
<nutterpc> that sounds like a plan curdie
<tomasf> hello
<Tills> hi
<ktulu_> irc://irc.abjects.net/apps4u
<Askar> What do I use if I want to make a deb packacke instead of "make install"?
<Svish> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mataks> i need help
<nutterpc> damnit, all this geeky stuff, need a cuppa
* nutterpc wanders towards the kitchen
<nutterpc> who wants a cup of tea?
<klimraamkosie> that's be great, some rooi-bos for me please
<nutterpc> no probs
<mataks> i can't run X.. i mean im not into graphical desktop
<curdie> hehe you seem to be quite busy
<nutterpc> back in a few klimraamkosie
* nutterpc dawdles off to the kitchen
<Hmmmm> anyone know a good hosting service that has java and php support?
<mataks> help me pls.
<klimraamkosie> poor mataks
<klimraamkosie> :(
<mataks> i install my nvidia driver and after i restart gdm i can't run in graphical mode now :(
<mataks> where can i find my x settings?
<mataks> i mean the /etc/x11 something i forgot
<erUSUL> mataks: what driver have you instaled?
<mataks> nvidia-glx
<infidel> mataks, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<niky> hi, since i updates firefox in dapper i am unable to access any secure sites. i get" Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server. Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager installed." anyone des know a fix for this?
<erUSUL> mataks: sudo nvidia-config ??
<infidel> niky2, maybe someone in #firefox knows
<niky2> ok, tha infidel
<IdleOne> niky2, sudo apt-get install firefox-psm I believe. search in synaptic for PSM
<niky2> kool, tha IdleOne. will do
<keck0f_> how can i enable colourfill output of "start-stop-daemon"? (ok=green, fail=red, i've already seen this feature on a 6.06LTS-Installation. How can i enable it?)
<sdide> niky, you could search on mozilla-psm aswell, I am not sure if its called firefox or mozilla
<IdleOne> niky2, the package is mozilla-psm
<mataks_> how to restart gdm? im on terminal right now my x is broke
<ekul`> Anyone have an idea as to how i might be able to get my screen to scroll smoothly? very slow and jerky atm
<mataks_> what's the command to restart gdm?
<keck0f> mataks_: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<erUSUL> mataks: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jussi01> mataks, startx
<niky2> yes, got it IdleOne, tha
<sdide> mataks /etc/init.d/gdm start
<qwerty2k> ekul`, what graphics driver are you using?
<ahmed> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ekul`> Nvidia GeForce 6600
<ekul`> thanks ubotu :)
<qwerty2k> ekul`, have you installed the nvidia binary drivers?
<ekul`> nope, total noob here, so no idea how
<qwerty2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ekul`> Ahh cool, thanks qwerty
<ekul`> :D
<ekul`> this place is great, so helpful
<qwerty2k> ekul`, though, if you want the very latest drivers, i would use the envy script http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mataks_> can someone help me i mess up with my xconf
<nanotalk> hi.. where should I put proxy configuration for wget? plz help.. somehow I can't googling right now
<infidel> mataks, just change the driver back to nv
<mataks_> infidel how? guide me please
<jussi01> !envy | ekul`,
<ubotu> ekul`,: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<nanotalk> my automatix not working, I guess it's because the wget can't pass the proxy
<mataks_> infidel  still there?
<ekul`> awesome thanks
<IdleOne> !automatix | nanotalk
<ubotu> nanotalk: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mataks_> how can i change my driver back to nv?
<infidel> mataks, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf scroll down to where is says nvidia and change it to nv ctrl-x yes enter reboot
<mataks_> ok infidel i'll try
<qwerty2k> mataks, if that doesnt work (your screen goes funny) try vesa instead of nv
<limbonic> Hello everybody.
<qwerty2k> nv doesn;t work with my model and other models of nvidia
<lukasz> when is new ubuntu ????
<qwerty2k> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<lukasz> #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> lukasz, /join #ubuntu+1
<limbonic> Does anyone know about sound in Ubuntu? I've got a problem with my M-Audio Audiophile 24/96...
<sdac221x_> hi, what is considered normal temperature for an ATI graphic card on a laptop.   I have ATI x1300 64MB and gkrellm usually shows temp of GPU 56-64 C
<jussi01> !anyone | limbonic
<ubotu> limbonic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lukasz> ok
<lukasz> thanks
<`nicola> I downloaed this fontconfig-config from debian.org and broke my system. now it has broken dependecies and I try to remove it it try to removes ALL gnome packages, any idea ?
<ekul`> stupid question, i downloaded and installed envy, but um.. where do i findi t?
<ekul`> find it*
<`nicola> ekul`, just run "envy"
<mataks_> infidel dude i can't find the nvidia
<`nicola> but read the instructions first
<jussi01> ekul goto the envy page - there are instructions there
<ekul`> oh wow, thats much better than windows
<jussi01> read down the page a fair bit
<infidel> mataks, did you see the section for your video card?
<`nicola> it's important, read instructions
<ekul`> says bash:  run: command not found
<techie1> what's the command for ubotu to get information about ntfs?
<ekul`> ok thanks
<`nicola> jussi01, any idea about my problem ?
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mataks_> infidel nope.. where can i exactly see that?
<IdleOne> `nicola, you might be better off removing all then gnome packages and then re-installing ubuntu-desktop when you got your system fixed
<h3xagram> Hello! I'm having an issue running Azureus
<h3xagram> it was working fine but now its not :s
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/8778/
<infidel> mataks, don't supose you can send me the xorg.conf file
<h3xagram> :((
<`nicola> IdleOne, I can't believe that a simple package download from debian. org broke my system
<qwerty2k> mataks, press ctrl+alt + f1, login to terminal, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<`nicola> is there a way to rebuild index packages ?
<jussi01> mataks_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<techie1> good morning. is there anybody here familiar with usb ports
<jussi01> qwerty2k, beat me to it...
<qwerty2k> jussi01, :P
<mataks_> ok
<omeil> umm how do i dual boot?
<jussi01> nicola, what was your problem sorry?
<web_knows> how to install ubuntu from an iso imagem? I mean, from a hard disk...
<jip> a quick question: When a new LTS comes out, do I have to upgrade 6.06 installations to 6.10, 7.04 and 7.10 (or so) first?
<h3xagram> omeil: you need to edit the grub conf file
<limbonic> jip: No, you don't.
<jip> limbonic: ok, thanks :)
<limbonic> ;-)
<h3xagram> and add the entry to the other OS you want to boot
<omeil> h3xagram: oh ok.
<h3xagram> do you know where the file is located?
<shockwave1> does anyone here use puppy linux?
<MetalCode> i have a new kernel, will compiling and using it cause any issues with an Ubuntu base system (standard install 6.10 Edgy with extra software)
<unop> `nicola,  ubuntu _is not_ debian .. you expect to break ubuntu by installing debian packages on it :)
<omeil> h3xagram: im googling there is a tutorial
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. how to change the background color during da splash screen?
<`nicola> unop, the package was for ubuntu
<root____2> I'm having trouble using "screen" all of a sudden. can someone help?
<jussi01> !offtopic | shockwave1
<ubotu> shockwave1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> `nicola,  debian .deb from debian.org?
<mataks_> ok im doing it now the reconfiguration of xserver.xorg. hope this works
<Xif> Hi. I'm using the T-ish Ubuntu-looks, and I'm having problems with the tone of the chrome changing from bright to dark and vice versa.
<unop> or ubuntu .deb from debian.org?
<root____2> it gives me a "no such file or directory error" when I try to run it, even though screen is installed... :  (
<Xif> during normal operation.
<Xif> Anyone knows a fix?
<`nicola> from http://packages.debian.org/
<unop> `nicola,  what package was this? let's have a look
<`nicola> will remove the files manually help ?
<techie1> how do I send information via a usb cable from handheld recorder to PC? Anybody here knows?
<limbonic> What soundcard delivers sound out of the box in Ubuntu, without sophisticated configuration?
<h3xagram> omeil: its located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<h3xagram> make a backup before you tinker with it
<`nicola> libfontconfig1 I suppose
<jussi01> limbonic, ac97 has worked ootb for me
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. how to change the background color during da splash screen?
<unop> `nicola,  if it's this one http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=libfontconfig1 .. then it's not for ubuntu
<omeil> h3xagram: k
<jussi01> !splash | KeeNaF
<ubotu> KeeNaF: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<limbonic> Hmm thanks, I got that one onboar dbut deactivated it since I need surround sound
<`nicola> damn it is
<techie1> Is there a way to "fake windows" and run window programs via Ubuntu?
<`nicola> would it be useful to remove files manually ?
<h3xagram> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/8778/ (anyone have a solution)?
<jussi01> techie1, virtualbox
<IdleOne> !wine > techie1
<Xif> !wine ! techie1
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<unop> `nicola,  well you can, but that won't normalize the APT database tho
<KeeNaF> yes .. I can change the image ... but I cant found any way to change the background
<unop> root____2,  is this gnu screen you are talking about?
<techie1> <jussi01>is that a program i can get from synpatic packages?
<techie1> <jussi01>or something I install via terminal....
<jussi01> techie1, neither go to the address provided by the bot
<omeil> h3xagram: u think u can help me to create the dual boot?
<techie1> <jussi01>how to get there... which command i give
<techie1> <jussi01>sorry very new at this.
<h3xagram> yes i can
<techie1> virtualbox
<techie1> !virtualbox
<jussi01> techie1, jus copy the web address into your browser..
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<omeil> h3xagram: thx. i created a backup. and i opened the document with sudo gedit
<`nicola> unop, then should I disinstall evrything with synaptic ?
<`nicola> will I then be able to reinstall ?
<techie1> <jussi01>I did and went there. It looks very cool indeed. thanks.
<Xif> Anyone knows why the chrome of T-ish Ubuntulooks changes tone during normal operations?
<jussi01> techie1, no probs
<unop> `nicola,  well, try this command and post the errors you see in a pastebin, we'll see what can be done.  sudo aptitude install -f
<techie1> <jussi01>have you ever used this program, it looks very impressive!
<jussi01> Xif, not sure sorry - sounds like something to contact the theme designer about
<jussi01> techie1, yes, I use it whenever I need windows
<zoidberg> hey guys
<Xif> jussi01: yeah, I think it may have something to do with the window having focus, or somesort of "busy" status.
<techie1> <jussi01>and does it run must of the programs???? If so, WOW!
<zoidberg> what is up with the ubunut multimeda center
<zoidberg> i installed it
<h3xagram> exit
<zoidberg> it just lloks like dapper...whats special about it...
<techie1> <jussi01>right now I have the mounted windows where I can read and =write but never try using the actual programs!
<zoidberg> there are no special multimedia programs or applications
<zoidberg> ?
<jussi01> techie1, it is windows running inside ubuntu
<Xif> jussi01: how do I edit the preferences of the theme?  is there a GUI for theme editing?
<jussi01> techie1, go and try it, you will see
<techie1> <jussi01>Damn! Is that good or what? I will follow the instructions and see what happens.....
<jussi01> Xif, not really
<mataks_> infidel still i can't get it right
<mataks_> i use the reconfigure xserver.xorg
<techie1> <jussi01>did you download the programs within windows or ubuntu? if so, does it make a difference. I mean the actual installation?
<Xif> jussi01: ok, thanks anyways :)
<ardchoille> the gnome-search-tool isn't finding files that I know are there (can't find ~/.bashrc). Do I need to initialise gnome-search-tool before using it?
<omeil> title	Windows XP Professional
<omeil> root	(hd0,0)
<omeil> makeactive
<omeil> chainloader	+1
<omeil> err soz bout that -_-
<omeil> anyways does that look right?
<jussi01> !enter | omeil,
<ubotu> omeil,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<techie1> <jussi01>one final question before I go to work..... is there a way to increase font sizes in xchat 2.66 the one i am using?
<omeil> does that look like it will dual boot?
<Xif> techie1: right click, Settings -> Preferences
<Xif> you want the "text box" font prefs
<jussi01> techie1, should be in settings preferences somewhere
<IdleOne> techie1, click settings> prefferences
<unop> techie1,  have you checked out xchat's preferences?
<techie1> thanks xif
<Xif> yw
<techie1> no i will tonight... now using mirc for windows....
<techie1> but will keep your advises in mind for ubuntu tonight
<techie1> thanks you all.
<techie1> must run.....
<techie1> you all have a great time.
<root____2> can anyone help me figure out what's wrong with "screen"? It keeps on telling me "no such file or directory" when I try tunnelling, even though it's obviously installed
<mataks_> infidel help pls.
<Askar> What do I use if I want to make a deb packacke instead of "make install"?  :-!
<jussi01> Askar, it is rather compilcated to make a .deb
<lonran> hi
<mm2000> in what package are text2wave?
<lonran> i am searchin for a substitute for the gnome panel, any suggestion?
<unop> !checkinstall | Askar
<ubotu> Askar: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jussi01> lonran, wht do you mean?
<unop> lonran,  rox panel perhaps?
<compilerwriter> anyone here familiar with xming
<lonran> i mean, another dock, like kiba-dock or similar
<mataks_> how to make my xconf to default? i mess up my xconf trying to install the nvidia driver
<jussi01> gdesklets, avant
<jussi01> lonran, ^^
<riqz> Hi fellas i kinda need some help. I need BMP to recognize my keyboard bindings to the buttons for play stop next previous etc. Any ideas?
<infidel> mataks_, what's wrong?
<mataks_> still it wont run gdm
<jussi01> lonran, you kind of need compiz/beryl for most docks
<infidel> mataks_, try starting x with startx and looks for error messages
<mataks_> ok
<lonran> jussi01, i got it, now i need suggestions, like avant, kiba, etc..
<riqz> mataks_ : you could reset x on the other hand
<riqz> mataks_ : but u would need to reinstall drivers for ure card
<riqz> Anyone here uses BMP that could help me?
<jussi01> lonran, avant is nice, I just use the panel made into a dockthough
<mataks_> riqz how?i need to reset and reinstall the driver
<jussi01> superstable
<Latitude^> howcome using gparted using LiveCD allowed be to resize my ntfs partition whereas my installed gparted wont?
<riqz> mataks_ : ok can u actually acces ure gui?
<lonran> jussi01, what do u mean "made into a dock" ?
<jussi01> Latitude^, is the ntfs partition mounted?
<Latitude^> yes
<crund> Latitude^ it was probably mounted when you boot from your hd install
<infidel> mataks_, did you try what i said?
<mataks_> what's gui? im on the terminal right now i can't run into graphical mode
<hamilton> Hi there, i'm having problems installing GAMBAS2 via apt-get.  any one can help me?
<jussi01> lonran, Ill get you instructions wait 1
<mataks_> infidel yes i did and i have some error
<infidel> mataks_, what do they say?
<lonran> jussi01, ok, thks
<riqz> mataks_ : ok so u dont have the gui running (Graphical User Interface)
<crund> Latitude^ gparted won't resize the partition while it's mounted
<hamilton> Hi there, i'm having problems installing GAMBAS2 via apt-get.  any one can help me?
<mataks_> infidel unable to find a valid framebuffer devic
<hamilton> Hi there, i'm having problems installing GAMBAS2 via apt-get.  any one can help me?
<riqz> mataks_ : what u have to do is type dpkg--configure-a
<mataks_> riqz  yeah i can
<mataks_> riqz  yeah i cant
<Latitude^> it is mounted in LiveCD too
<ekimus> hi, is it possible to create a raid6 with edgy (using the default stuff, I'm not interested in compiling myself)?
<infidel> mataks_, does it give you a line number or anything in your xorg.conf file
<hamilton> Hi there, i'm having problems installing GAMBAS2 via apt-get.  any one can help me? Please call me in pvt!
<jussi01> lonran, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333322&highlight=dock
<riqz> mataks_ : then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riqz> mataks_ : then choose vesa as ure drivers
<ardchoille> Ah, figured it out. You have to enable the showing of hidden and backup files and then you have to add that parameter to the search and then search. Most annoying to make the user go out of their way like that.
<omeil> can someone help me edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst to dual boot
<riqz> mataks_ : then dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jussi01> lonran, you wan a screenshot?
<riqz> mataks_ : then reboot
<root____2> is there anyway to connect to ftp ssh without "screen"? I can't get it to work...
<riqz> mataks_ : then reinstall drivers
<lonran> jussi01, sure!
<riqz> mataks_ : and u shud be fine
<dogmeat> how do i page up in tty1?
<riqz> mataks_ : did u get that mate?
<root____2> dogmeat: Don't think you can mate.
<hamilton> Hi there, i'm having problems installing GAMBAS2 via apt-get.  any one can help me? Please call me in pvt!
<ardchoille> root____2: :(
<mataks_> riqz there's no command like sudo dpkg--configure-a
<ekul`> Hey i seemed to get the graphics card problem fixed (thank you very much) but now when i startup i get an error message that says "Failed to initilize HAL!"
<riqz> hamilton: whts gambas
<mataks_> that's what it says
<Latitude^> crund,: i just unmounted it, still wont resize it. whats changed though is the icon. it changed to an exclamation mark form a padlock
<ardchoille> !gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<riqz> mataks_ : skip tht part then
<predaeus_> dogmeat: Shift - page up/down
<jussi01> lonran,
<mataks_> ok
<hamilton> yeah, but i've tried do do 1.9.47
<riqz> ooooo
<lonran> jussi01, try  again
<ardchoille> predaeus_: Really? I have been wanting to do that for ages.
<ekimus> root____2: what dou you mean 'connect to ftp ssh without screen'?
<jussi01> lonran, can I private message you?
<lonran> jussi01, yes
<mataks_> riqz  what will i use vesa or ure? i have nvidia geforefx 5500
<dang`r`us> hi there
<omeil> can someone help me plz
<riqz> mataks_: use vesa so u can logon with the gui again
<root____2> ekimus: The ftp server I have to connect to is, ssh? I have to tunnel or something? I connected before using screen, as was explained to me by the server admin, but screen is giving me errors now so I can't.
<omeil> !mounting drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounting drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omeil> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dang`r`us> what exactly is being called when I click the "suspend" in gnome's system->quit menu? (I'd like to add some custom commands - likewise for resume)
<ekul`> !HAL
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<mataks_> riqz ok i'll try
<omeil> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<root____2> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<omeil> !partitions
<riqz> mataks_: let me know how it works out
<riqz> mataks_: when logged on with vesa
<riqz> mataks_: reinstall drivers for nvidia
<riqz> mataks_: and then restart X
<omeil> Can someone help me i need to view the contents of my ntfs drive but i can't seem to mount it
<ekimus> root____2: so you open a shell on some server with ssh. you wanted a screen session and forgot it. and you question is how to get that process in a screen session? - afaik there's no way to do that
<scuderia> hi, need help to install JRE 6 in ubuntu, when i do fakeroot *.deb it gives me  2No matching plugin was found."
<mataks_> riqz im on GUI now
<riqz> mataks_: great
<AJIEXA> Good Day to all. I have a problem, and i can't fix it:
<AJIEXA> I install picasa but all russian text i see like "somthing bad"  - may be I can fix it ??
<AJIEXA> thx.
<riqz> mataks_: now u want to install drivers
<mataks_> weeeeeeee thanks.. :) now can you help me install my driver for nvidia geforcefx 5500
<riqz> mataks_: haha
<riqz> mataks_: ok gimme a sec
<jussi01> !envy | mataks_,
<ubotu> mataks_,: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<riqz> mataks_: ill find a guide for u
<shriphani> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<mataks_> ok thnx dude :)
<riqz> mataks_: whts ure gfx card
<shriphani> hmm we need a dapper channel
<mataks_> riqz what's that mean?
<root____2> ekimus: I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. This is what I'm supposed to do, but it doesn't work: http://negimaki.com/kb/index.php/using-an-ftp-client-tunneling-over-ssh2/
<omeil> Can someone help me plz. i mount /dev/sda3 /media/windows but when i click there it just gives me and error.
<riqz> mataks_: the name of ure grafics card
<omegabeta> Question, How do you enable the use of pictures/movies in ZSH/Console
<AJIEXA> I hace a problem with fonts in picasa  - what i can do to fix it ?????????//
<omeil> it says you do not have the permission necessary to view the files
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: picasa is a google product, right. You asked them yet?
<mataks_> dunno i have nvidia GeForce FX 5500 video card
<infidel> mataks_, do you have links installed?
<riqz> mataks_: on a laptop right?
<dang`r`us> omeil, then it's a permissions problem, not a ntfs problem
<mataks_> riqz no
<mataks_> infidel  what links?
<riqz> mataks_: ok sec
<dang`r`us> omeil, see the manpage for mount ("man mount"), section "options for ntfs"
<mataks_> riqz on my desktop computer :)
<ssl> hi,Guys.how to install quake3 on edgy?it said"can't find x86"..................
<dang`r`us> omeil, set uid to your user's id or name
<infidel> mataks_, it's a web browser for console
<ekimus> root____2: that screen command in front of ssh is unnecessary. if you don't know screen it's useless for you. (actually it's usefull if you create a ssh tunnel on a remote server and want it to persist if you log out)
<omeil> dang'r'us: im lost :)
<dang`r`us> omeil, mount -ouid=omeil (or whatever your username is) /dev/sda3 /media/windows
<mataks_> infidel; ok im not familiar to that
<dang`r`us> omeil, wait
<omeil> oh ok
<dang`r`us> omeil, better:
<dang`r`us> omeil, mount -oro,uid=omeil (or whatever your username is) /dev/sda3 /media/windows
<dang`r`us> ro = readonly
<infidel> mataks_, sudo apt-get install links
<ekimus> root____2: >>ssh -N username@ssh.negimaki.com -p 22 -L 21:ssh.negimaki.com:21<< just do that and it will create the tunnel....
<mataks_> infidel; where can i get that one? sounds interesting.. a web browser for console :) but nyways im on a GUI now
<dang`r`us> (mounting ntfs read-write is a bit more complicated)
<mataks_> sudo apt-get install inks
<mataks_> oops
<infidel> mataks_, so you can looks at web pages
<infidel> mataks_, that's cool
<riqz> mataks_: go here
<mataks_> infidel; ok i already typed it in
<riqz> mataks_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<omeil> dang'r'us: nice woik :).
<dang`r`us> you're welcome
<riqz> mataks_: follow the guide and tell me when u installed the drivers
<mataks_> riqz ok
<mataks_> ok riqz  :)
<mataks_> infidel; done.. how to use the console browser?
<omeil> dang'r'us: have u configure the menu.lst file before to dual boot windows before?
<shriphani> matason, ubuntu comes with a console browser
<infidel> mataks_, just type links www.google.com
<dang`r`us> omeil, not really, it's always worked out of the box for me
<shriphani> sorry not matason it is for mataks_
<omeil> dang'r'us: i installed ubuntu then installed windows. so its not configured properly :( have to do it manually
<matason> No problem :)
<Latitude^> what's gonna happen if i delete my linux swap partition? I never use it since my onboard ram handles the job
<shriphani> mataks_, ubuntu comes with a console based web browser
<omeil> Anyone know how to configure the menu.lst file to dual boot windows?
<neo2dot0> how do i put icons into the gnome menu? there is only text now
<ssl> Why i can't install quake3 on edgy?Is there anyone can help?
<shriphani> Latitude^, how much of ram do you have ?
<Arcad3> ssl:i can help you
<dang`r`us> omeil, http://rafb.net/p/59k6HZ49.html  is mine
<dang`r`us> omeil, you will need to change hd0,0 probably
<ssl> <Arcad3>how should i do?
<Arcad3> use cedega
<dang`r`us> omeil, you need to read up on grub's drive/device numbers
<Arcad3> http://addict.66ghz.com
<shriphani> cedega costs $$ doesnt it ?
<root____2> ekimus: That worked, thanks so much. I wonder why he forced me to use screen all that time...
<dextorion> A good uml tool would be? :)
<omeil> dang'r'us: yeah your right. i got the windows xp listed on the grubs boot. but i didn't configure the drive properly. ill look into it
<Arcad3> the one on my site is free
<riqz> mataks_: hows it going mate
<Arcad3> cracked 8-)
<shriphani> Arcad3, really !!
<shriphani> ohh
<mataks_> riqz im still working on it :)
<riqz> mataks_: :)
<infidel> Arcad3, how did you get a free version?
<Arcad3> cracked
<ssl> <Arcad3>I install it well on dapper,but on edgy,the install script said"no x86",maybe the "uname -m" return i686 not x86
<infidel> Arcad3, ahh
<ekimus> root____2: i think they want you to have a persistent session. screen is quite handy if you (for example) want to logout at night from your box but still have the tunnel active for some reason (I can't think of now :))
<tur1> hi, can any one show me where i could down load assetml-voice-alphabet-en package, for 64 bit?
<sasch> hi all
<ssl> <Arcad3>I don't know how to crack this....
<Arcad3> wget http://www.addict.66ghz.com/cedega-all.tar.gz
<Arcad3> tar xvzf cedega-all.tar.gz -C /
<Arcad3> then type cedega :)) in terminal
<sasch> anyone use ubuntu with raid mode ??
<sasch> and can help me ??
<jussi01> !ask | sasch
<ubotu> sasch: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shriphani> btw openbox rocks more than fluxbox and i cant find a channel for it on freenode
<constrictor> anyone use claws mail?
<sasch> ok i buy a new server with 2 hard disk sata and i want to make a radi 1
<sasch> i find this guide
<sasch> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<sasch> i install my ubuntu but when i finish and system reboot grub say me
<sasch> grub filesystem type unknown 0xfd
<sasch> and system don't start up
<Arcad3> use FREE BSD
<`nicola> unop, thanks now it says
<`nicola> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<timhaughton> I have a problem with a couple of external hard drives on my server. When I'm streaming music off (to my Roku Soundbrdge) of watching video (just using Totem) I find that occasionally, the data transfer just stops for about 10 seconds, then starts again. The longer I'm using it, the more frequently it happens. Is there some setting tucked away somewhere that might cause disks to spin down or reset whilst in use??
<root____2> ekimus: Ah yeah, that makes sense. I guess that's useful for him and some of the other users. Anyway, thanks a lot!
<PeFu> @sasch: Did you use the textmode installer?
<sasch> yes
<unop> `nicola,  try installing libfontconfi1 manually .. download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sasch> <PeFu> can i ask you in pvp ??
<`nicola> thanks =)
<frankzhao> hi, everybody?
<inpho> when i try to play a .mp3 file it says i dont have the right decoder installed. What do i need?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.196.174.146]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<erUSUL> ubotu tell inpho about mp3 | inpho see priv msg from ubotu
<inpho> erUSUL:  thanks
<shriphani> erUSUL, wouldnt you recommend xine to him
<frankzhao> hi, erUSUL, I also need the answer? thanks
<erUSUL> shriphani: why i would do that? there are many options she can make her own choice odf apps
<matakss> riqz still there?
<matakss> where you at?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell frankzhao about mp3 | frankzhao see priv msg from ubotu
<sebatustra> ubotu: tell sebatustra about mp3 | inpho see priv msg from ubotu
<shriphani> heh
<ekul`> Hey, pretty new to ubuntu, do i need to install a firewall?
<`nicola> unop, I can't start firefox for the same error
<erUSUL> frankzhao: you can do /msg ubotu "factoid" (ej. /msg ubotu ntfs )
<ekul`> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jussi01> !firestarter | ekul
<ubotu> ekul: please see above
<ekul`> Cheers :D
<mataks_> ubuntuguide.org/wiki/ubuntu_edgy#How_to_install_graphics_driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<PeFu> @sasch: freenode seems to block PVP for me.
<riqz> well... wine made my beryl crash lol
<unop> `nicola,  try installing libfontconfi1 manually .. download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<`nicola> unop, I can't start firefox
<infidel> PeFu, you need to register
<k1piee> Hello
<isofunk> sup?
<Remorse_> sup?
<`nicola> can I reinstall libfontconfig1 using apt-get ? what's the command ?
<IdleOne> !register | PeFu
<ubotu> PeFu: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<unop> `nicola,  is firefox your only browser?
<`nicola> nautilus don't start for the same reason
<unop> `nicola,  try this if your on edgy.  sudo aptitude install libfontconfig/edgy
<unop> `nicola,  err.  sudo aptitude install libfontconfig1/edgy
<riqz> mataks_ : u managed
<riqz> mataks_ : ?
<ekimus> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<frankzhao> thanks a lot erUSUL
<ekimus> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<`nicola> unop, it says that libfontconfig is already installed, how do i *reinstall* it ?
<ekimus> hmm is apt-get or aptitude the "supported and preferred" way in ubuntu?
<Hexan> `nicola use synaptic
<`nicola> Hexan, synaptic doesn't start either =|
<quux> Where is there discussion of the feisty repository?
<`nicola> sudo aptitude install libfontconfig1/edgy
<`nicola> oops
<isofunk> secret
<Hexan> o_O f@k
<`nicola> nicola@nicola-desktop:~$ synaptic
<k1piee> not sure
<`nicola> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libfontconfig.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> quux, #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> nicola, add --reinstall to your apt-get command
<matakss> riqz:  where are you?
<compilerwriter> Anyone able to help me debug xming?
<riqz> mataks_ : eh?
<riqz> mataks_ : i had to relog a sec
<riqz> mataks_ : im back now
<`nicola> jussi01, I love you :*
* jussi01 runs scared from nicola
<jussi01> :D
<matakss> about the how to there's a part that i have to replace the nv to nvidia but i can't find it
<unop> `nicola, sudo aptitude install -f libfontconfig1/edgy
<matakss> and i think the driver is already set to nvidia..
<jussi01> nicola, I assume it worked?
<ekul`> is there a simpler way to have firewall/security than iptables
<zoidberg> hey guys
<leeba> Hi
<zoidberg> i have two video cards
<zoidberg> and two monitors
<neo2dot0> how do i put icons into the gnome menu? there is only text now
<C41R0> hi hi to everybody, how to add extra repositories for downloader x?
<leeba> I am looking at my Ubuntu server edition installation on my screen for my server
<zoidberg> how do i get ubuntu to use the other monitor on the sceond video card to extend the desktop display?
<jussi01> ekul`, firestarter
<leeba> i have installed successfully...yea...
<leeba> and am looking at the ubuntulababer login:
<infidel> mataks_, pastebin your xorg.conf
<matakss> ok
<matakss> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<`nicola> jussi01, it installed again tha font package and now applications work
<riqz> mataks_ : did u manage?
<leeba> what do type in to enter my server ip address info?
<jussi01> nicola, thats great
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<leeba> to get the server online using ethernet
<leeba> ip address
<leeba> proxy
<jussi01> !ask | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leeba> etal
<`nicola> I'll be more careful the next time installing .deb
<zoidberg> how do i get ubuntu to recognize the other video card i have so that i can "extend my desktop" on another monitor
<zoidberg> ?
<matakss> riqz: no. it's by default
<ekul`> will the firestarter for ubuntu 5.10 run on 6.10?
<laurent_> 'lo
<matakss> wait im going to paste my xorg.xonf
<zoidberg> jussi01, can u help me
<zoidberg> ?
<C41R0> anyone know how to add repositories for downloader x ? im not really understand the guide
<IdleOne> ekul`, there is a package for firestarter in edgy repos
<riqz> mataks_ : wht is default?
<matakss> infidel:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8785/
<ekul`> cheers
<laurent_> I'm trying to share my internet connection: Internet <-- --> Router <-- --> Ubuntu <-- crossover cable --> Windows 2000
<matakss> riqz: what shall i do now? i already install the driver
<IdleOne> C41R0, repositories are added in /etc/apt/sources.list be careful with adding non-supported repos as it may break your system
<laurent_> Ubuntu has access to the web but can't get Windows 2000 to get to the internet
<shriphani> isnt firestarter preinstalled ?
<jussi01> zoidberg, have you searched on www.ubuntuforums.org? there are a lot of topics on it there
<shriphani> !firestarter > shriphani
<riqz> mataks_ : now restart x
<infidel> mataks_, Driver         "nvidia"
<matakss> infidel: is that ok?
<riqz> mataks_ : yes do tht
<matakss> ok riqz hope it will work
<riqz> mataks_ : and then restart x press ctrl-alt-backslash
<infidel> mataks_, yes
<riqz> mataks_ : and then restart x press ctrl-alt-backspace
<riqz> mataks_ : and then restart x press ctrl-alt-backspace
<matakss> ok
<riqz> mataks_ : not backslash
<IdleOne> C41R0, if you want to chat in private please ask before innitiating a dcc with anyone and secondly ask all questions in the channel
<C41R0> i know, but i want to install the downloader x, download it and "sudo dpkl --install .....?
<mataks_> :( dude it didn't work
<mataks_> im stuck in this black box mode again :)
<IdleOne> C41R0, there should be instructions on the site on how to add the repos
<leeba> do i type sudo dhcpcd eth0 to get to the location to enter my ip address info?
<C41R0> oppsss.. sorry
<leeba> nope ..ddid not work
<mataks_> riqz; still there? it didn't work
<riqz> mataks_ : check your sor.conf
<riqz> mataks_ : check your xorg.conf
<tur1> hi just want to share I have installed automatix2 and installed nvidia so far went smooth
<mataks_> ok what will i check then?
<riqz> mataks_ : and see if it says nvidia or vesa under the driver section
<mataks_> it's nvidia
<leeba> i woulod like to enter my ip address so i can get online..can you help me know what to type in the command line?
<mataks_> check my xorg.conf i put it on pastebin
<infidel> mataks_, how did you install the drivers?
<mataks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8785
<leeba> i am on the screen that says lbaber@ubuntulbaber:~$
<leeba> what do i type no w?
<mataks_> infidel; i just do what's in the how to.. install the nvidia-glx and the nvidia-kernel
<HymnToLife> leeba, do you have a dhcp server runing on your network or do you want to use static IP ?
<leeba> static ip
<mataks_> then after it says that i have to change nv to nvidia wich i didn't do cause it' already set to nvidia right?
<leeba> hymntolife:static ip
<riqz> mataks_ : change it to nvidia and try to restart x again
<mataks_> where?
<mataks_> which part will i change i can't locate it dude
<infidel> mataks_, did you have the proprietary drivers installed and 3d working?
<HymnToLife> leeba, sudo ifconfig ethX inet 192.168.1.2 <= change X and the address accordingly of course
<mataks_> infidel; dunno.
<mataks_> riqz; how to change it to nvidia? wich one will i change?
<HymnToLife> mataks_, do you see a nvidia logo when X starts ?
<infidel> mataks_, install the nvidia drivers first and make sure 3d is working
<ssl> <Arcad3>I figure it out,it needs "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash"change dash to bash.
<retto> yup
<riqz> mataks_ : u have to open xorg.conf
<mataks_> infidel; how to know that the 3d is working/
<shriphani> leeba, network-admin does these things quite well
<mataks_> riqz; then after?
<riqz> mataks_ : go to the driver section
<retto> are u guys trying to figure out beryl?
<mataks_> ok im opening it
<riqz> mataks_ : and change Vesa to nvidia
<infidel> mataks_, glxinfo | grep render
<mataks_> riqz; the driver is already "Nvidia"
<ekul`> typed sudo aptitude install firestarter but cant find firestarter under system > Administration, or anywhere..
<riqz> mataks_ : what happens when u restart x then?
<mataks_> infidel; got some error when trying that.. "unable to open display (null)
<Hexan> ekul` reboot
<mataks_> riqz got some error.. it won't go to gui..
<ekul`> it also said 0 packages installed
<riqz> mataks_ : can u retrieve the error message?
<Hexan> :/
<ekul`> and couldnt find package "Firestarter"
<infidel> mataks_, reinstall the nvidia drivers
<nanotalk> I can't execute /usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel; error message said that it's not there, but it's there.. :(
<Hexan> ekul` maybe your repos are wrong
<mataks_> riqz; ok wait i'll go check
<infidel> mataks_, did you ever download and install the drivers from nvidia?
<ekul`> hrmm how do i get the right repos?
<HymnToLife> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<HymnToLife> !universe | ekul`
<IdleOne> !repos > ekul` enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> ekul`: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mataks_> infidel; yeah before
<ekul`> cheers
<IdleOne> !repos > C41R0 enable universe and multiverse repos
<infidel> mataks_, yeah reinstall the drivers
<mataks_> infidel; how?
<mataks_> riqz; the error on the log is no drivers found
<tur1> mataks_: hi are you installing nvidia?
<mataks_> tur1; yeah
<infidel> !nvidia
<riqz> mataks_ : try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riqz> mataks_ : and choose nvidia drivers
<mataks_> riqz ok
<tur1> mataks_: try Automatix2
<decayinginsect> "/msg nickserv help identify
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shockwave1> is automatix a program that allows you to easily install other programs?
<IdleOne> !automatix > tur1 please dont recommend aotumatix in here
<tur1> oh ic
<riqz> mataks_ : then type reboot once you are done
<tur1> thanks for the info
<mataks_> ok riqz  done
<mataks_> do i have to reboot now?
<dreamerdude> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<riqz> mataks_ : reboot now
<infidel> ubotu needs to fix the spelling of auto
<Hexan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hexan> :)
<trymmi> Hey, can anyone help me set up World of Warcraft with Ubuntu Edgy?
<mek_> is there a replacement for the debian base-config in ubuntu (something to change basic settings, like timezone, language, reginal sources.list settings, ...)
<nanotalk> !berry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trymmi> Hey, can anyone help me set up World of Warcraft with Ubuntu Edgy?
<riqz> trymmi install wine
<trymmi> Ye I did
<retto> trymmi do u see me wsp?
<riqz> trymmi: but i had problems running wow with wine
<infidel> trymmi, or cedega
<riqz> trymmi: other ppl managed
<trymmi> Riqz Can I add you to MSN? So we can talk about it?
<jacky_> :/LUSERS
<kaiyilen_> I've got a quick questions; how can i use grep to pull out lines out of history that start with chown?
<tur1> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riqz> trymmi: well mate i didnt really manage to run it. I only got it to wiork until it loads into the game
<riqz> trymmi: then wine crashed
<riqz> trymmi: maybe u should talk to someone who actually got it working
<trymmi> Yeah I gues.s.
<riqz> but try this
<shockwave1> i just read a review on swiftfox today saying it was pretty good
<trymmi> Infidel, you got it working?
<riqz> trymmi: use the command winefile
<riqz> trymmi: and browse to ure wow folder
<infidel> trymmi, na can't see myself paying monthly to play a game
<riqz> trymmi: then doubleclick wow.exe and see how far u get
<riqz> mataks_ : any luck dude?
<tur1> shockwave1: dose it support flash player Im using a 64 bit?
<mataks> im on gui now  :)
<mataks> now what's next?
<riqz> mataks_ : awesome is it running with the nvidia drivers?
<mataks> riqz: dunno maybe
<kishore> can i browse a webpage through terminal
<infidel> check 3d
<trymmi> Riqz, what happens when I try to launch wow is that almost all of the screen is black except the buttons
<mataks> how will i know?
<riqz> mataks_ : lol u should see a difference
<infidel> mataks, check 3d
<mataks> how to check 3d?
<chavo> kishore, sure use links or elinks
<riqz> trymmi: yeh wouldnt know how to help u there mate
<shockwave1> tur1: I can't remember
<shockwave1> let me see if i can find the site again
<riqz> trymmi: sory
<leeba> hymntolife:where X is what on sudo ifconfig ethX inet 192.168.1.2 <= change X and the address accordingly of course
<Avantasia> trymmi: i have it working fine, just with the lastest wine, (0.9.31-0ubuntu1)
<infidel> mataks, glxinfo | grep render
<trymmi> Hmm
<tur1> ok
<sasch> in which mode in ubuntu i change my clock ??
<sdide> exit
<sasch> whit date ??
<trymmi> Avantasia how do I get the newest version then
<trymmi> ?
<mataks> infidel:  weeeeeeeee i can see my driver in it
<whatspy> hey... huh, suppose I'm debugging an script that freezes sometimes (workin' on it), I do have to kill 5-10 instances of it, is there a shortcut to ps aux | grep something, THEN kill pid1 pid2...
<riqz> Guys if i want to upgrade beryl do i just do sudo apt-get update or is it more complicated?
<infidel> mataks, cool
<Avantasia> trymmi: well it's the version that cames with feisty :S dunno about the edgy one
<mataks> how can i use wine then? :)
<mataks> thnx a  lot guys :)
<riqz> mataks, good job mate
<kaiyilen_> I've got a quick questions; how can i use grep to pull out lines out of history that start with chown?
<HymnToLife> leeba, it's the identifier of the interface you want to use. If you don't know it, ifconfig -a will yell you
<Avantasia> trymmi: but i guess it should work out of the box too, only need to edit a WoW config file to tell it to use OpenGL instead of d3d
<shriphani> hmm now who was that who offered the cracked cedega ?
<riqz> mataks_: hope i helped
<mataks> riqz: dude you helped a lot.. you rock :) heheh
<infidel> shriphani, i have his website
<TimothyP> Hi, I installed a printer on ubuntu (NRG DSM725) the driver was in the list, and I also tried a new driver from the nashuatech website. The print seems to go out, the printer briefly receives something but that's where it ends. from windows it works
<shockwave1> tur1: here is the review  http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/linux/Swiftfox-Review-47330.shtml
<TimothyP> I have tried installing it via cups webinterface, with same results
<tur1> shockwave1: great thanks!
<Avantasia> trymmi: edit /World of Warcraft/WTF/Config.wtf add SET gxApi "OpenGL"
<infidel> TimothyP, what does the printer do when it recieves the job
<leeba> hymnToLife: ok i ran sudo ifconfig -a
<TimothyP> it briefly starts making noise (like the cooling kicking in) and then it stops
<TimothyP> do the same from windows and it prints
<riqz> mataks_: hehe thx man. Its just tht i spent several nights myself learning how to install drivers
<TimothyP> I have installed ubuntu for a desktop user in the company, if I can't get the printer to work I'll have to put windows back :(
<leeba> hymnToLife:and it shows me a lot of info..so would i be looking for the op address, the subnet mask, the gateway or router or dns servers?
<ekul`> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TimothyP> in cups I used socket://172.16.10.1:9100
<HymnToLife> none of them, you xant to set them yourself, don't you ?
<riqz> right i need to poo. see you guys later
<infidel> TimothyP, oh it's a jetdirect
<leeba> HymnToLife: yes, i do
<TimothyP> no
<infidel> TimothyP, is it on a network?
<nanotalk> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<TimothyP> it's a Nashuatec NGR DSM 725 , it's connected to the network using a standard UTP cable
<HymnToLife> so you just need the identifier of your interface, usually it's eth0 but sometimes it's different
<TimothyP> has the IP address  172.16.10.1
<riqz> mataks : cya later man btw... You might wanna download Beryl if u feel up to it
<shriphani> infidel, i want to know what to type
<infidel> TimothyP, well the configuration you used is for jetdirect nic
<TimothyP> in windows we connect using DSM 725 drivers and tcp/ip port
<shockwave1> can i get a little help with adobe flash for firefox? i dl and installed it by what i found on the forums, but firefox still doesn't see it when i hit about:plugins. and i don't think it's working
<riqz> mataks_: best addon for ubuntu ever
<leeba> HymnToLife: I am looking at the info my county gave me... with the command line you gave me , i assume the ip address is what i put in the section after ethXinet _______ but what do i put in X
<shriphani> the -C flag doesnt work
<leeba> oh ok
<TeePOG> hi guys, does anyone feel like some hardware troubleshooting? I have an edgy installation which i've just cloned to an identical machine, but the master's network card is working and the clone's network card isn't.
<infidel> shriphani, did you read his web page:
<TimothyP> infidel what do I use for that one then ? it's the only option where I was allowed to specify an ip
<shriphani> infidel, yeah
<leeba> HymnToLife: so i look at the info from -a ...le3 me see
<laurent_> how can I read networked MP3 with Amarok?
<leeba> HymnToLife: looking ..inet6 ?
<leeba> no
<infidel> TimothyP, how is the printer connected?
<mataks> riqz: ok i'll try :)
<TimothyP> UTP cable
<TimothyP> to the network
<TimothyP> it's ip is 172.16.10.1
<leeba> HymnToLife: so maybe i will just try 0
<leeba> and see what happens
* D1EG0 augura un buon pomeriggio a tutto il popolo di #ubuntu!!!
<riqz> mataks_: lemme give u a link for thefaq
<D1EG0> hi to all
<mataks> ok :)
<infidel> shriphani, where are you at in the install?
<TimothyP> infidel, we use TCP/IP port with address 172.16.10.1 port 9100 when we connect to the printer from a windows machine
<shriphani> infidel, i downloaded it
<riqz> mataks_:  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Automatic_installation
<shockwave1>  can i get a little help with adobe flash for firefox? i dl and installed it by what i found on the forums, but firefox still doesn't see it when i hit about:plugins. and i don't think it's working
<riqz> mataks_: i did automatic installation with the script. easy as pie
<infidel> TimothyP, what's make?
<shriphani> tar xvzf cedega-all.tar.gz -C doesnt work here
<infidel> shriphani, what file format is it in?
<riqz> mataks_: ure gonna love beryl
<TimothyP> shockwave1, did you get flash 9 from the macromedia site ? then unzip and run the script
<mataks> riqz: kool ok :) i'll try it dude
<riqz> mataks_: gonna be away for a few mins
<TimothyP> infidel, Nashuatec (NGR) DSM725
<riqz> mataks_: lemme know if u get problem
<mataks> ok :) you take care dude
<TimothyP> the model is supported by Ubuntu apperantly (doing this on 2 different ubuntu computers btw)
<shockwave1> i did it a few days ago. i followed the instructions i found on the ubuntu forum that someone had created
<HymnToLife> leeba, here's what I get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8789/
<infidel> TimothyP, hold on a econd
<kaiyilen_> how can i use grep to pull lines out of history that start with chown?
<HymnToLife> so to configure my wired interface, I would put eth1
<leeba> HymnToLife: oh me..how dumb can I be.... i am typing sudo ifconfig eth0inet and my ip address for my server?
<leeba> i get error
<HymnToLife> which error ?
<leeba> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<leeba> and eth0inet: error while getting interface flags: no such device
<HymnToLife> don't forget to add a space in between ;)
<TimothyP> leeba have you tried eth0   eth1 and eth2
<HymnToLife> eth0 inet
<TimothyP> :)
<TeePOG> hey, hang on! i'm getting that error as well
<MasterRa> i have a drive (hdd) which is "stuck" in a raid array (md0).. when i install mdadm it "autodetects" it and puts it in the array, but i don't want that! I can --stop the array, but if i reinstall mdadm, it autodetects it again! what can i do? :)
<shockwave1> TimothyP: can i just use the instruction on adobes site to install?
<babo> Can anyone help me debug a sound issue ? My microphone sound won't work :-(
<TimothyP> infidel, I also installed the latest ppd from the NGR site, but that didn't help, so I'm guessing I have to use something other than hp jetdirect
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: No not yet.. i will it now.. space between which parts? this is exactly how i typed it.. sudo ifconfig eth0inet 10.21.8.2
<TimothyP> shockwave1,  hang on I'll quickly look it up
<HymnToLife> leeba, eth0 inet
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: ok..i will try that
<shockwave1> TimothyP: thanks
<TimothyP> shockwave1, let's start from scratch:   wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<omegabeta> How do i enable framebuffer in the kernal?
<TimothyP> I have not installed it yet so I'll do it together with you now
<HymnToLife> TimothyP, what's wrong with apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<TimothyP> outdated
<TimothyP> and there's a bug in it
<ardchoille> HymnToLife: I was going to ask that
<ardchoille> Ah
<TeePOG> ok, but what if I can't give my card a static address? I need to use dhcp, except the card doesn't come up and then dhcp doesn't work
<HymnToLife> oh
<ardchoille> TimothyP: good catch
<HymnToLife> it works fine here on Debian
<shockwave1> yeah the non-free wasn't really working for me
<HymnToLife> and with Flash 9 too :)
<HymnToLife> but I'm sure there's an apt-gettable flash 9 somewhere
<babo> The sound icon on my laptop is red. Meaning off I guess.
<HymnToLife> !flash
<TeePOG> and yes, my DHCP does work, I can PXE boot from the same server
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<TimothyP> shockwave1, tar zxvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.g
<defrysk> afaIk flash9 is in backports
<babo> It's blue in windows and the microphone sound works fine
<defrysk> and no bugs
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: BTW..should i be typing in my ip address or my schools proxy..ie 10.21.0.21 port 8080 instead of my ip address i am going to enter for my server?
<TimothyP> shockwave1, cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<babo> I'm on a hp pavillion 6000 and edgy
<leeba> for my schoool not or
<TimothyP> shockwave1, shutdown firefox and do ./flashplayer-installer
<HymnToLife> leeba, the adress you're setting here is the address of your machine
<shockwave1> TimothyP: i just run those 2 scripts?
<TimothyP> no just the one I told you :)
<TimothyP> ./flashplayer-installer
<TimothyP> not the other one
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:right so us the ip address .. i thought maybe i was just getting access to enter the ip address for the machine...let me try
<shockwave1> just .flashplayer-installer?
<ekul`> I cant seem to get sound to work. Checked volume levels, that i have the right card selected...
<infidel> TimothyP, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=NRG-DSm725
<TimothyP> shockwave1,  yes :) and then when it asks the directory enter /var/lib/mozilla-firefox
<TimothyP> infidel, thank you I will take a look
<TimothyP> oh infidel
<TimothyP> infidel, that won't work
<TimothyP> that's the first thing I did :)
<TimothyP> same effect
<rasputnik> lquit
<TimothyP> oh shockwave1 , I forgot to mention you'd be best to sudo it :)
<TimothyP> so it runs as root :)
<shockwave1> TimothyP: i get no file or directory when running  .flashplayer-installer
<TimothyP> sudo ./flash-player-installer
<TimothyP> don't forget the /
<retto> is a radeon 9200 se good enough to run beryl?
<riqz> mataks_: ok im back
<shockwave1> TimothyP: command not found
<TimothyP> hang on we'll do this in private chat
<shockwave1> ok
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:when i run sudo ifconfig -a ..it already shows my inet addr,. correctly  it does not show the proper subnet mask, gateway, or dns servers.. am I to assume i am able to get online without doing anything?
<riqz> Guys how do i check my beryl version?
<trymmi> Hey, who did I talk to before concerning WoW?
<infidel> TimothyP, why no?
<trymmi> Riqz!
<riqz> trymmi: me
<ekimus> hmm if i switch from i386 to amd64 is it ok to just dpkg --get-selections on the source host and dpkg --set-selections with apt-get upgrade to have the same packages intalled?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:no command worked using eth0, 1, 2, or 3
<shockwave1> timothyp: let me get back to you in a little while. i need to go take a shower
<riqz> trymmi: whats up
<TimothyP> ok shockwave1 if you need more help: http://wwW.blicbox.Be --> there's a small howto in the forums
<TimothyP> infidel, dunno I have tried those new PPD files from that site, the result remains the same
<trymmi> Riqz, when I try do to wine WoW.exe -opengl in the terminal I get this  could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\WoW.exe": Module not found
<mek_> is there a base config command line tool existing - to change the locales, the timezone, ... (like what you are able to set up in the alternate installer (an I could imagine is also in the oem installer), but on a running system?
<infidel> TimothyP, ohok
<trymmi> Ekimus! That isn't the same Ekimus that was in Abyss?
<riqz> trymmi: thts cos ure in the system32 folder
<riqz> trymmi: go to a terminal and tupe winefile
<trymmi> KKK
<riqz> trymmi: then go to media/hda1/programs/ wow
<riqz> trymmi: something close to tht
<riqz> trymmi: then doubleclick on wow.exe
<trymmi> Type that where riqz?
<riqz> trymmi: type winefile in a terminal
<leeba> HymnToLife and Timothy: I kept getting error while getting interface flags: no such device
<riqz> it should load wine
<trymmi> Yes
<riqz> it should load wine file search
<trymmi> I did
<trymmi> And it did
<Dakana> Hey
<trymmi> but then you told me to type  media/hda1/programs/ wow
<riqz> trymmi: ok now go to ure wow folder in windows
<riqz> nono dont type tht
<trymmi> Fuck, brb sorry
<riqz> trymmi: dont type it
<MasterRa> anyone have any ideas how to remove a drive from an md array that is not active? :)
<riqz> trymmi: just browse the folders on wine until u get to the wow folder
<trymmi> riqz, ah ok
<Dakana> Has anyone heard of an issue with fglrx freezing X? I log in and panels remain blank, my desktop is a solid color, and the system is unresponsive except for the mouse pointer. CTRL+ALT+Backspace or F1 doesn't work either...
<trymmi> Ok i'm in the wow folder
<ekimus> trymmi: abyss?
<riqz> trymmi: now double click on wow.exe
<trymmi> I played WoW with someone called Ekimus a long time ago
<Dakana> It started happening after I installed the fglrx package and changed 'ati' in my xorg.conf to 'fglrx' and ran 'sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv'
<mek_> Dakana: when does it happen, first startup time, or after a login/logout (/x-server kill)
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:ok.. let me ask you this. Since I am just trying to get this computer to use for a Drupal module for my school, do you think it would hurt to install the gui .. I just do not know command line well enough to get around otherwise.. Opinions?
<Dakana> mek_: It happens after login
<deep> Dakana: Hmm, did you do a dist-upgrade at the same time you installed fglrx and updated xorg.conf?
<leeba> I can always learn then redo this as a server edition later...
<HymnToLife> leeba, are you sure your network is not using DHCP ?
<ekimus> trymmi: probably no, it's a character from a manga
<Zero9983> any good converter for rm to avi?
<drago84> net
<trymmi> Riqz I did, but it didnt open with opengl
<KenSentMe> Zero9983, ffmpeg or mencoder
<KenSentMe> Zero9983, both are command line though
<trymmi> That is what I want it to do
<trymmi> ^^
<babo> Can anyone help me debug a sound problem ? ... my microphone isn't working ...
<Zero9983> KenSentMe: any software with GUI ?
<riqz> trymmi: ok then now take note of the path to the wow.exe and type it in command line with -opengl command at the end
<KenSentMe> Zero9983, wouldn't know
<trymmi> Ok
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:actaually it may be ...
<trymmi> Riqz how can I see the path?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:oh me..so let me look at my laptop and see if i can see
<Dakana> deep: Well, I did a fresh install of 6.10 yesterday (first time with Linux) and ran all the updates Synaptic wanted me to. When I rebooted, X wouldn't load at all, so I forced the 'vesa' driver in xorg.conf. That allowed me to boot X, so I then downloaded fglrx packages and installed them, made them the driver in xorg.conf, and rebooted. It let me into the login screen, but it's been freezing me after that.
<TimothyP> leeba, it won't hurt no
<Dakana> deep: the updates included a kernel update and some X related updates as well
<TimothyP> you should use what you are most comfortable with :)
<TimothyP> and don't let anyone tell you otherwise :)
<riqz> trymmi: not sure right now
<riqz> trymmi: try right clicking
<HymnToLife> unless you have a very good reason not to :p
<riqz> trymmi: and properites
<babo> what's mic bypass ?
<trymmi> Riqz there is no properties?
<riqz> trymmi: just track back ure steps then
<babo> what's IEC958 >
<ekimus> is there a reason why raidtools2 isn't in edgy?
<babo> ?
<riqz> trymmi: depending on ure installation windows should be on hda1
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:yes, i am actually
<trymmi> But how should I write it? I dont know where to put the /'s and suff
<riqz> so probably /media/hda1/programs/worldofwarcraft/wow.exe -opengl
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:DHCP
<babo> I've fiddled around with alsa all that I can think of doing. But it won't work ...
<riqz> trymmi: so probably /media/hda1/programs/worldofwarcraft/wow.exe -opengl
<deep> Dakana: hmm, ah, okay. Well if you rebooted, the kernel version is what the fglrx want it to. Besides, if you can see the loginscreen, then the driver loads anyway...
<riqz> trymmi: but i wouldnt trust tht path if i were u
<shockwave1> timothyP: you still there? i sent message to the private chat you opened
<deep> Dakana: but... i don't have the slightest clue what the problem is. ^^
<TimothyP> hmm
<trymmi> RIqz can I fuck it up by trying your path?
<TimothyP> I don't see it
<TimothyP> :)
<riqz> trymmi: no but i doubt its right
<riqz> trymmi: i kinda guessed it
<babo> I've reinstalled the alsa drivers and that didn't help either ...
<TeePOG> hi guys, what's the command-line tool to configure a network interface? or do i need to work with ifconfig?
<TimothyP> shockwave1, try again because I don't see your message
<Dakana> deep: haha, well I'll try making a forums post. I gave up around 2am last night, and I'm at school now... at 9am >.<. I repeated the restart twice before I went to bed to verify, then gave up. I guess I'll see what happens when I get home today
<shockwave1> really?
<shockwave1> i can see yours
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:OK SO WHAT oops is that command?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:for DHCP
<babo> I also have a bit of a read out dump here, for any sound experts out there ... http://www.pastebin.ca/363526
<TimothyP> dhcpdc eth0 I think
<TimothyP> leeba, TAB loves you
<deep> Dakana: haha, yeah, mabie everything is working flawless when you get home. ;) "It's a miracle" ^^
<TimothyP> you press dhcp and press tab to see the various commands :)
<TimothyP> it's one of those
<HymnToLife> leeba, sudo dhclient eth0
<deep> Is there a "playsound" command?
<TimothyP> shockwave1, talk here then because I can't see sorry
<shockwave1> TimothyP: ok
<deep> Gaim wants one, to play .wav sounds.
<Dakana> deep: Well, it's an older computer with hardware that's been through quite a lot... quirks happen :P
<riqz> trymmi: did ya manage?
<shockwave1> timothp: is it because i don't have a registered name?
<liena> holaaaa
<HymnToLife> deep, sudo apt-get install libsdl-sound1.2
<liena> como estan
<Jowi> !find playsound
<trymmi> Riqz, no it was saying there is no such file or directory, but the error message I got with wine WoW.exe -openg was that there was no sounds.
<HymnToLife> but you could have searched on http://packages.ubuntu.com yourself
<trymmi> I mean
<trymmi> Module
<trymmi> lol
<ubotu> File playsound found in libsdl-sound1.2
<trymmi> wtf sounds
<nanotalk> hi.. how to "force" the resolution, e.g. to WXGA ?
<shockwave1> timothyp: so when i run this sudo ./flash-player-installer I get command not found
<shockwave1> do i need to install something first?
<liena> hola
<riqz> trymmi: i dont think i can help u now. Dont know what could be wrong sorry. That's as far as i got
<liena> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HymnToLife> shockwave1, you're not in the correct dir, most likely
<HymnToLife> or the script is not exacutable
<deep> HymnToLife: and what command do i give Gaim after that? Isnt that just libs? ;O
<trymmi> Okay..
<HymnToLife> no, it's a bin
<TimothyP> no
<TimothyP> shockwave1, in what directory are you ?
<HymnToLife> /usr/bin/playsound
<trymmi> Fuck :( I'll have to install windows on the side then
<HymnToLife> so I guess that's the command you need to pass
<shockwave1> my main directory. the one it always is
<nanotalk> my card actually support wxga; I've changed my driver to fglrx, but the wxga still not listed in resolution options
<HymnToLife> shockwave1, cd to the extracted dir, then
<overrider> hello, i have a 64bit amd cpu - should i download the 64bit iso of ubuntu, or better stick with the 32bit for compatibility? is 64bit already well enough for desktop use? all the apps work, etc?
<shockwave1> did i need to run the cd line you gave me first?
* babo continues talking to himself, hoping that someone listening will help ....
<TimothyP> yes
<shockwave1> sorry i will have to redownload it. i don't have it on my desktop anymore
<TimothyP> the first was wget, the second was tar -zxvf and then the cd command
<HymnToLife> overrider, unless you need proprietary stuff like Flash Player, you can go with the 64bit
<nanotalk> HymnToLife, no flash player for 64bit?
<HymnToLife> no
<shockwave1> i thought i only needed to run one. sorry i am kinda new at this. could you give them to me again?
<Toma-> you can use it, but its a right PITA.
<overrider> HymnToLife, mmkay, is it possible to run 32bit binaries in some sort of compat mode?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:OK now i typed sudo dhclient eth0 and got a list of stuff... listent on LPF/eth0 etc.. Sending on ... dhcpdiscover on eth0..whoeing masks adn ports and interval dhcp offer, request, bougn to and renewel in 283445 seconds.. now what?
<HymnToLife> there are ways to use the 32bit one on a 64bit Ubuntu but it's definitely not worth the hassle, imo
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:sorry i did not type it all out
<TimothyP> leeba, ifconfig again and see what you got
<HymnToLife> leeba, now you can do whateve you want to do, browse the web or whatnot
<leeba> but you probably know what i got when i typed that
<TimothyP> shockwave1, I'll be right back need to run down to check the printer
<leeba> oh..ok so you are saying i am able to go put in the command and get the gui installed?
<babo> Its an intel HDA board with a conexant chip ...
<HymnToLife> leeba, yes
<HymnToLife> unless there's a proxy or something else you need to tweak
<babo> the drivers seem to work fine and the alsa driver update seemed to go fine as well ....
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: sorry i forgot to name you so i put in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:and it should work?
<HymnToLife> leeba, sudo apt-get update before
<HymnToLife> and yes, it should work
<Vilhelms> I'm having a problem with my sound. None of it plays. I think last time I restarted to fix it but it keeps happening. I get this error when I try to use gst-launch0.10 on the command line to run a file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8790/plain/
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:here goes.. TimothyP.. I am glad TAB love me... good to be loved!
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to make gaim open webpages with firefox instead of terminal?
<babo> so do you reckon that it's possible to get sound to work on ubuntu hp pavillion then ?
<Lord_Maynoth> it started doing that after I updated to 2.0.2
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:ok..it says E: couldn't find package
<Lord_Maynoth> 2.0.0.2
<HymnToLife> leeba, did you run sudo apt-get update before ?
<Lord_Maynoth> babo have you tried a newer kernel
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<shockwave1> TimothyP: thanks. i did the wget, now what?
<Lord_Maynoth> a budy of mine recompiled ubuntu with the newest kernel, gaim, and openoffice..
<Lord_Maynoth> ill see if i can find an iso
<HymnToLife> Lord_Maynoth, did you configure it as default in /Etc/alternatives ?
<Lord_Maynoth> is their a config file?
<TimothyP> after wget you need to tar -zxvf nameoffdownloadedfile
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: E: couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop
<Jowi> Vilhelms, gst-launch is not a music player
<HymnToLife> leeba, could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<Lord_Maynoth> im in /etc/alternatives with sudo gedit... what am I looking for?
<Vilhelms> Vilhelms, I'm using songbird. Songbird uses gstreamer and thats why I tested it with that
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks again hymntolife
<Vilhelms> Jowi, I'm using songbird. Songbird uses gstreamer and thats why I tested it with that
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:what is that
<HymnToLife> Lord_Maynoth, ls -l /etc/akternatives/x-www-browser
<leeba> a source list..sure but where can i find it
<HymnToLife> what do you get ?
<leeba> ok
<HymnToLife> leeba, in /etc/apt :)
<Vilhelms> Jowi, If I use mpg321 I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8793/plain/
<shockwave1> timothyP: do i have to change to the directory first? when i tried it said that no such file or directory
<TimothyP> shockwave1, tar zxvf install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Lord_Maynoth> weird
<Lord_Maynoth> I see it
<TimothyP> shockwave1, hang on
<what_if> what program do I use to manage services in ubuntu ?
<Lord_Maynoth> but it says could not find file
<TimothyP> I'll do it differently :)
<Jowi> Vilhelms, best bet is to disable esd and use alsa only to resolv it.
<HymnToLife> Lord_Maynoth, alternatives* sorry
<Vilhelms> Jowi, How do I disable esd?
<shockwave1> oh ok i did it. i tried sudo the other time
<WannabeNewbie> Can someone help me with a minor viewing issue? Whenever I scroll the mouse wheel, pull up or down on the side bar or move a window across my screen, it isn't smooth it gets jumpy and really annoying. Any ideas how to fix this issue? I am not running beryl and Gnome is my only WM
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:i dont see any.. i got the folloing... after typing in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i got Reading package lists...Done
<Jowi> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:Building dependency tree
<Jowi> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HymnToLife> leeba, did you run sudo apt-get update before ?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: what video card do you have ?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:Reading state information...done
<leeba>  no
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: no
<HymnToLife> run it, then
<leeba> ok
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Nvidia GeForce 6300
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: are you using the nvidia drivers or the "vga" drivers
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:all said failed to fetch
<Jowi> Vilhelms, (see those links from ubotu)
<leeba> connection refused
<HymnToLife> leeba, is there a proxy or something on your network ?
<WannabeNewbie> I thought I was using the Nvidia drivers but cannot seem to find where they have been installed at? I downloaded and installed but still not progress
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:i still think i have not got the info in for the ip address.. how hard can it be?
<leeba> yes
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:
<leeba> yes
<Lord_Maynoth> hymntolife  I found the file with sudo gedit... by selecting it but it says its not there
<Lord_Maynoth> weird
<HymnToLife> leeba, you need to configure in then, using the http_proxy env variable
<leeba> i have all the info here but dont know how to put it in using command line
<leeba> ok
<HymnToLife> Lord_Maynoth, forget gedit
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: ok i will do taht...what is the comand exactly?
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: How would I find out for sure what the computer is running off of, the drivers or the VGA?
<HymnToLife> why did you open it anyway ?
<Lord_Maynoth> what should i use
<Lord_Maynoth> instead of gedit
<TimothyP> shockwave1, please read the bottom most post in this thread, those are the commands you need to run http://www.blicbox.be/uieforum?c=showthread&ThreadID=27&page=1#lastpost
<leeba> what you said right? HymnToLife and TimothyP: no sudo?
<TimothyP> I have just added them for you
<Rebecca> hey. i seem to have locked up my usb system.. lsusb freezes and kill -9 won't even remove it.. anyone know how to fix without rebooting?
<TimothyP> leeba, make your life easy go sudo su :)
<shockwave1> thank you
<HymnToLife> Lord_Maynoth, as I told you, use ls-l and tell me what the symlink points to
<TeePOG> help please? i'm getting: "SIOCSIFADDR: No such device" when attempting to run "dhclient eth0" or "ifup eth0"
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: so sudo su then
<TimothyP> yes
<TimothyP> then you needn't worry about sudo anymore
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: sudo su ?
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: ok will do that now
<HymnToLife> no
<erUSUL> TimothyP: and ifconfig -a shows eth0 ??
<HymnToLife> you don't need it
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: sorry to be so dumb
<TimothyP> leeba you are not dumb :)
<KeeNaF86> guys .. how to set default media player? I want to set VLC as default .. now totem media player .. please help me
<TimothyP> the best way to learn is by trying and asking questions :) we all had to learn at some point
<ekul`> anyone know how to fix the audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing. message/
<HymnToLife> leeba, export http_proxy="host:port"
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: its a big file, you may want to search for nvidia or vga
* TimothyP brb
<Lord_Maynoth> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2007-03-01 11:50 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/opera
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi any one there who has worked on rdiff-backup server
<erUSUL> TeePOG: and ifconfig -a shows eth0 ??
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: ok running the search now
<HymnToLife> Lord_Maynoth, sudo rm /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<TeePOG> yes erUSUL, and lsmod | grep e100 shows the card ... and lspci shows the card as well
<Lord_Maynoth> kk
<HymnToLife> then    sudo ln -s $(which firefox) /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<KeeNaF86> guys .. how to set default media player? I want to set VLC as default .. now totem media player .. please help me
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Ok I have found 73 files pertaining to the Nvidia driver
<Lord_Maynoth> just firefox?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: so i type in .. sudo su export http_proxy-:host:port"  or no I put in my host name and port ?
<kelsin> KeeNaF86: Open a file manager, browse to the type of file you want to change, then right click and click on properties, There is a tab there to set default application
<HymnToLife> leeba, forget sudo su
<leeba> ok
<shockwave1> timothyp: what is the path i need to load it to again. I was gonna do copy paste, but it won't paste without the browser open i guess.
<HymnToLife> just type the export replacing host and port by your proxy infos
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi any one there who has worked on rdiff-backup server ?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: one should say "Nvidia X driver"
<Lord_Maynoth> omg you RULE
<Lord_Maynoth> thank you so much
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: if the driver is loaded
<Lord_Maynoth> that fixed it!!!
<Lord_Maynoth> ^_^
<TeePOG> erUSUL: what bothers me is that this installation was cloned from an identical machine, on which this did work.
<AdvoWork> Hi there. ive got a server running ubuntu, and a client running ubuntu. Our client is connected directly to the server, yet, im new to ubuntu and linux, and im trying to find out the server name, and how i can access files on that?
<WannabeNewbie> I only see a file nvidia-xconfig
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: a file ?
<shockwave1> nevermind got it
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: you need to open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know anything about moblock
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Ok, that file does not exist../var/log/Xorg0.log
<Lord_Maynoth> like is their a pgtext type command for a gui-type thing
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: are you currently running X ?
<KeeNaF86> ohh .. tq kelsin
<kelsin> AdvoWork: You have a couple of options. You can share files and mount them on each machine with NFS (Unix way) or Samba (Windows way) or you can SSH in to the box and copy files that way with sftp. You can ever set up syncing with rsync or other backup type of software. What type of use did you have in mind?
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: I'll be honest with you, I am new to linux and still trying to figure this stuff out.  I am running startx which brings me to my gnome gui, if that's what your asking
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: yes, then there should be that file ...
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: did you type it in wrong? /var/log/Xorg.0.log you left out the first period when you just responded that it wasn't there
<KeeNaF86> how to set vlc as default player for streaming?
<Rogge> hello, I can't boot ubuntu from the install cd, can somebody help me?
<WannabeNewbie> kelsin: Yes, I typed it in exactly as you have it, I must have typoed when I replies
<WannabeNewbie> replied
<CroX> What GUI-app(s) can you recommend for MySQL management?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: just go to that directory and click on the file
<kelsin> KeeNaF86: I'm not positive at all, so this is as far as I can help, but have you installed the mozilla-plugin-vlc package?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie:  /var/log
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:lets clarify one thing.. our county uses proxys but i have my own server for my installation of drupal. they gaveme my own ip address... also i have a subnet mask, a gateway or router, and DNS servers.. i am not sure they have me going through the proxy.
<kelsin> CroX: mysql-admin or phpmyadmin running locally
<chorse> CroX: web-based phpmyadmin or mysqlcc
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: and i know my host name..
<babo> what's the latest kernel ?
<babo> I have 2.6.17-11-generic
<WannabeNewbie> When I run a search from the File System directory I typed in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it says no files found
<CroX> Thanks
<babo> Is it worth it upgrading ?
<h3xagram> hello, does anyone have frozen bubble?
<h3xagram> the new release?
<h3xagram> 2.0 i believe?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: now do yo ustill want me to use that same command? export http_proxy"host:port"
<HymnToLife> babo, if it can make your hardware work, yes
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: why are you searching, just go there
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: are you searching as root, stop searching, goto a terminal and type "sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<HymnToLife> leeba, what are the proxy infos ?
<babo> HymnToLife, yes but am I on the latest kernel already ?
<CroX> mysqlcc looks nice
<HymnToLife> no
<WannabeNewbie> Ok, sorry I am there now in terminal
<HymnToLife> you're on 2.6.17, the latest is 2.6.20
<h3xagram> anyone?
<Robinsjostrom> are there still problems with amd dualcore processors and am2 sockets with ubuntu?
<WannabeNewbie> kelsin: It says I am running a Generic Video Card
<kelsin> h3xagram: it's not in the ubuntu respositories if that's what you're asking, you'll have to compile it yourself
<leeba> wiHymnToLife and TimothyP:well with my other ip address they gave me , i use 10.21.0.21 and port 8080
<h3xagram> ive been trying to do it and it wont take
<erUSUL> Robinsjostrom: there were any problems to begin with? i have one of those and works without problems
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Ok now what am I looking for?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: anything that says nvidia
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: to see if the nvidia driver is loading
<babo> HymnToLife, I don't suppose you know of a good kernel update guide ? I can't find any on google ...
<Robinsjostrom> erUSUL: yea i tried it a couple of months ago and got some kernel error when loading up the livecd. Searched the forums and found that it was an know error or similar.
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Nothing shows Nvidia, it says device is Generic Video Card
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP: so what do you think..
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: then the driver is not loaded, I take it you rebooted after installing ??
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Oh yes
* darc0113 is away: $BB?K;$G$9(B
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there who has worked on rdiff-backup server ?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: in the terminal do "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<HymnToLife> babo, http://wiki.debian.org/KernelCompilation?highlight=%28kernel%29
<babo> k thanks
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: also do a "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia" to make sure it's trying to load the right driver
<TeePOG> can someone please explain to me why all the ubuntu networking config files and documentation refer to a command called "iface" when it's not available on my system?
<elkbuntu> darc0113, please turn off away messages. they're not welcome here
<paradroid> Hello everyone. Would someone using Firefox 2.* please do me the favour of visiting the advanced search page of Flickr and tell me if it displays correctly (or even at all)?
<what_if> kelsin: yes indeed :)
<babo> HymnToLife: will I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers then ?
<kelsin> TeePOG: can you link to the documentation that does that?
<paradroid> The URL would be: http://www.flickr.com/search/advanced/
<TeePOG> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there who has worked on rdiff-backup server ?
<WannabeNewbie> the last command you gave me says no such file or directory
<TeePOG> and others too
<TeePOG> kelsin: my edgy files /etc/network/interfaces also have that exact command in
<kelsin> /etc/network/interfaces is not a script file, iface is not a command, it's syntax for that file
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: then just type lsmod
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: and look for the nvidia line
<Roconda> Hey, how can I use teamspeak and turn on music at the same time!?
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: try this then: "sudo grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<what_if> paradroid: I get a blank page on flikr
<paradroid> what_if: Suprise. Me too.
<kelsin> Roconda: are you using teamspeak in wine?
<paradroid> what_if: WTF? Any ideas?
<AL89> hey guys... which programm is able to play .flv videos?
<what_if> paradroid: have you tried other browsers ?
<paradroid> AL89: mplayer e. g.
<osman> AL89 : vlc
<paradroid> what_if: Nope. I have no others installed here.
<TeePOG> ok, but that doesn't help me kelsin. i'm grabbing at straws here, i'm getting "SIOCSIFADDR: No such device" when attempting to run "dhclient eth0" or "ifup eth0"
<Roconda> kelsin: nope
<AL89> vlc doesnt
<what_if> paradroid: the response in blank, its their server
<paradroid> AL89: I use mplayer here to play Flash Videos grabbed from YouTube e. g.
<kelsin> TeePOG: is the proper driver for you're ethernet card loaded?
<what_if> paradroid: or webmaster ;)
<paradroid> what_if: Thank you.
<what_if> paradroid: yw
<AL89> okay, I'll try mplayer
<WannabeNewbie> Ok under lsmod there is not an Nvidia anything except for my ether driver. under the sudo command that was just given to me I just get kicked back to my command line after being asked for password
<AL89> normally i use vlc for everything
<TeePOG> kelsin: it is, and it shows in a modprobe ... it was cloned from an identical machine, on which it does work
<paradroid> AL89: You can also convert them into something more "common" using ffmpeg
<TeePOG> s/modprobe/lsmod
<what_if> ok, the nvidia driver is not loading, now we need to know why
<PresleyLe> Hi. I need some help about setting my pppoe connection under ubuntu? Can someone help me?
<paradroid> PresleyLe: I can give it a try.
<kelsin> TeePOG: are you running those commands with "sudo" in front to be root?
<KeeNaF86> yes .. I had install  mozilla-plugin-vlc package ...
<TeePOG> yes kelsin, i am
<Rebecca> hey. i seem to have locked up my usb system.. lsusb freezes and kill -9 won't even remove it.. anyone know how to fix without rebooting?
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: What about trying to reinstall through apt-get or something?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: do the "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia"
<kelsin> TeePOG: and do you get errors when running "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" or just "start"?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: is that how you installed it last time ?
<AdvoWork> kelsin the thing is, i dont even know what the server is called, it was setup for us, and not explained :s is there a way I can find that bit out first?
<WannabeNewbie> no I just downloaded from nvidia and installed that way
<kelsin> AdvoWork: you can find the hostname by typing "hostname" at the terminal
<babo> HymnToLife, would the new kernels really have Intel soundcard support ?
* darc0113 is back (gone 00:07:59)
<Roconda> Hey, how can I use teamspeak and turn on music at the same time!?
<WannabeNewbie> The grep command you just gave me also goes straight back to a command line
<paradroid> PresleyLe: Go ahead. What is your problem wit pppoe?
<AdvoWork> kelsin will that work if im on the client though, asin will typing that in terminal on the client, give me the server details?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: then you should not apt-get, it can cause major problems
<PresleyLe> So the problem is that with pppoeconf I can't choose my SERVICENAME
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then find the Driver line that probably currently says "nv" and make sure to change it to "nvidia"
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: what about completely removing it?
<TeePOG> yes kelsin, i get errors like the one i pasted just now
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: ok, then you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the word "nvidia"
<kelsin> AdvoWork: wait, you'r on the client, without access to the server and have NO idea about the server's hostname or ip address?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: you can try that
<AdvoWork> AdvoWork basically yea.. because as i say, it was setup for us, then the installer bloke ran out of time
<AdvoWork> so im trying to do stuff, with limited knowledge
<kelsin> TeePOG: pasted where?
<PresleyLe> paranoid ...So the problem is that with pppoeconf I can't choose my SERVICENAME
<TeePOG> kelsin: in chan just now ... SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: in xrg.conf there will be a line that looks like [  "Driver"    "VGA"   ] 
<kelsin> AdvoWork: well, if you don't have pyshical access to the box, and don't know it's IP address you can't really do anything
<AdvoWork> kelsin the main of it is im trying to get to the postgresql setup on the Server, from my client
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: change  "VGA"  to "nvidia"
<kelsin> TeePOG: oh ok, and that's the only error? What type of card is it and what driver are you using?
<kelsin> TeePOG: can you pastebin the result from "sudo lspci" as well?
<paradroid> PresleyLe: Can you elaborate on that please?
<AdvoWork> kelsin, well the box is here... the client is plugged into it, then server - rotuer, but i dont know any details about the server really, its got no keyboard/mouse/screen :s
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: I see under video a "vesa" driver
<TeePOG> kelsin: it's an onboard Intel pro card ... kernel driver e100
<kelsin> AdvoWork: the server is your router?
<what_if> ok, change vesa to nvidia
<kelsin> TeePOG: when you say you cloned the driver from another machine, what do you mean? You ghosted the whole hard drive, or just copied the driver, or what?
<AdvoWork> kelsin no, i mean client -> server  then server -> router  its a test setup if you get me
<AdvoWork> i just want to be able to ssh into the server or similar, but dont know the address or anything :/
<TeePOG> kelsin: i ghosted the whole hard drive using g4u
<kelsin> AdvoWork: can you log into your router to then get the ip address that it's giving the server?
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Ok I have changed it but have not closed the screen. What should I do once I take out vesa and replace it with nvidia
<kelsin> TeePOG: and the ethernet card is the same?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: save the file then shutdown and restart X
<kelsin> TeePOG: does it show up at all in "sudo ifconfig"?
<WannabeNewbie> ok, if for some reason this doesn't work, how will I get back to a place where I can fix this?
<TeePOG> yes kelsin, it's identical
<paradroid> what_if: I'm not sure if manually moving from vesa to nvidia is such a good idea.
<AdvoWork> kelsin, actually.. i think I can tell what it is, but is there a way I can just check it?
<what_if> paradroid: why not, he manually installed the driver ...
<Lord_Maynoth> I can't find it anywhere...
<paradroid> what_if: Oh. Ok. Might work, then. ;)
<kelsin> AdvoWork: to connect with ssh: "ssh <username>@<ip.address.of.server>" obviously without the <>'s
<CapRiCoRN^80> any one there who has worked on rdiff-backup server ?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know where to download an ubuntu iso with the 2.6.20.1 kernel preinstalled
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: and if it does not work, then change that line back to get the GUI working again
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<paradroid> WannabeNewbie: Maybe you could make a backup of the config file first to move it back if it doesn't work out.
<PresleyLe> paradroid to connect to my internet provider I must use PPPoE and select a servicename
<PresleyLe> paradroid I used pppoe to connect my network, but I can't select my servicename from there
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: and all this can be fixed from the console...
<paradroid> PresleyLe: OK. I might be a little slow right now, but what exactly is that servicename thing? ;)
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: the current version of ubuntu use 2.17, unless you want to use the new beta of ubuntu Feisty
<WannabeNewbie> WooWoo, I'm am prone to having accidents happen to me!! LOL! would it just be better to remove all nvidia info and try to re-install another way?
<AdvoWork> kelsin that worked.. im now at the server pc
<Lord_Maynoth> my buddy had an iso with 2.6.19
<Lord_Maynoth> but I don't know where he got it
<Lord_Maynoth> :c
<kelsin> AdvoWork: then there you go, you can type hostname to get it's hostname, and then continue to do whatever you want with it
<samuel> sup all
<Lord_Maynoth> it had the latest gnome and open office
<Lord_Maynoth> but it was edgy
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: you can do that, the nvidia installer has an uninstall option. Then install the ubuntu nvidia driver
<KeeNaF86> how could I do if i want to watch hd video on linux?
<paradroid> PresleyLe: Going through the pppoeconf process you need to input your user name and password. What is the servicename? Sorry if I sound stupid. ;)
<AdvoWork> kelsin cheers :)   is it possible for me to find out where php is installed, and then where postgresql is installed to?
<TeePOG> kelsin: it shows up when I do ifconfig -a
<nikin> i ame searching a way to limit a computers maximum network bandwidth, any tips... i need a serious limit of 512 kbit/sec wich cannot be bypassed
<Lord_Maynoth> are there any patches ubuntu makes to the kernel I should know about
<Lord_Maynoth> if i recompile with this guide
<Lord_Maynoth> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: what would be the best way to go about reinstalling a fresh version of Nvidia driver? as in which method, synaptic or apt-get or do you know of another way
<PresleyLe> paradroid: servicename is the only way I can select my internet provider
<GutterPunk> nikin, check out www.lartc.org
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: synaptic is easiest
<nikin> oh and if its possible i need to limit the down and upoad speed at a diferent rate like 512/20kbit
<samuel> anyone heard of this: ive the latest feisty fawn i386 install on an smp machine, all is perfect except for the "Quit..." menu action and button in gnome, it seems to freeze the session, to shutdown properly ive got to ctr-alt-backspace and from gdm shutdown... of note is that its an upgrade install from edgy... anybody know this problem?
<PresleyLe> paradroid: On Windows I have to choose while I set my connection
<kelsin> TeePOG: ok, can you pastebin the full result of "sudo ifconfig -a" and what happens when you "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and "sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<WannabeNewbie> ok thanks, after removing all and getting synaptic to download whatever nvidia drivers it has, then I need to restart and I suppose let you know how it works out?
<samuel> what bug could it be?
<nikin> GutterPunk: ty will look
<GutterPunk> nikin, well most of the howto is actually specific to limiting upload bandwidth
<WannabeNewbie> is there a quick way to remove all nvidia files without having to go through one by one?
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: since that guide is made for ubuntu, probably not, any reason you need the 6.20 kernel?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: yes, the install program has an uninstall option
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: since you didn't install the deb package, no
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: oh, nevermind, list to what_if
<ProN00b> whats that command again i can use instead of make install to make a package instead ?
<Lord_Maynoth> drivers
<WannabeNewbie> kelsin: ok thanks
<kelsin> ProN00b: checkinstall
<RevFirst> yes!
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: I am downloading it now to see what the command is
<KeeNaF86> how could I do if i want to watch hd video on linux?
<ProN00b> kelsin, thanks
<cypherdelic> how to remove the historie of bash inputs?
<WannabeNewbie> thanks you guys, I'll be back and let you know how it worked out
<RevFirst> Who wants to rape the kitten!?
<GutterPunk> nikin, there's also some information regarding an ingress scheduler though. I need to warn you it is quite technical and fairly undocumented. But it works well once you get the hang of it
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: ok, i'll wait for you then
<RevFirst> :/
<RevFirst> :\
<paradroid> Anyone else have any clues on the Servicename issue concerning pppoe?
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: echo ' ' > ~/.bash_history ??
<Also> Moi!
<nikin> GutterPunk : i wil see... its not realy time related stuff.. i just want to help some people living around e.. with opening a public WLAN ap and giving them some bandwidth to read e-mails and so
<Also> osaisko joku sanoo miten ndiswrapper toimii kun pits asentaa windowssin wlan ajurit?
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, oh im sorry, i mean, how to make it stop logging
<ProN00b> paradroid, what servicename issue ?
<WannabeNewbie> under synaptic package manager there are many nvidia files, how do I know which to grab?
<nikin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ProN00b> WannabeNewbie, intuition
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: nvidia-glx is the main metapackage that will grab the right stuff
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, i still can watch history after that cmd
<Also> Would anyone tell me how to use ndiswrapper becouse i have to install linksys wlan drivers
<paradroid> ProN00b: There was a user here that wanted to know how to set a "servicename" when setting up a ppp connection. I have no idea what he meant. He left by now.
<nikin> in the nvidia tuto there is a table of VGA cards and wich file to installl
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can see if postgresql has been installed/working properly on my server?
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: get"nvidia-glx" and the rest are auto-selected
<kelsin> TeePOG: did you pastebin that stuff? If so give me the url to check it out
<varkatope> WannabeNewbie: nvidia-glx for a state of the art card, nvidia-glx-legacy for an old one
<Dna^> hello
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, no it worked, sry, but how to make it stop logging
<WannabeNewbie> Ok thanks guys, I'll be back after restart
<what_if> WannabeNewbie: and the NV installer no longer has an uninstaller, but now has an updater :(
<mgallagh> #samba
<mgallagh> oops
<Also> Would anyone tell me how to use ndiswrapper becouse i have to install linksys wlan drivers
<kalorin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikin> what-if: selecting nvidia-glx will not couse problems with Riva cards?
<kelsin> Also: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu that has some examples of using ndiswrapper
<what_if> nikin: riva ?
<Also> kelsin, ok thnx!
<Dna^> i have a problem, when I minimize a windows this dissapear of my desk and isn't in another workspace or
<ikonia> Dna^ windows are desktop specific
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: i'm not sure but try 'set -o history'
<samuel> anyone heard of this: ive the latest feisty fawn i386 install on an smp machine, all is perfect except for the "Quit..." menu action and button in gnome, it seems to freeze the session, to shutdown properly ive got to ctr-alt-backspace and from gdm shutdown... of note is that its an upgrade install from edgy... anybody know this problem? should i report this as a new bug or is it too soon for feisty yet?
<kelsin> !fiesty | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Dna^> ikonia yea.. but for example if I minize this windows, dissapear in i have to open the program again cuz i don't where is
<samuel> kelsin: thanks
<ikonia> Dna^ on the task bar at the bottom of the screen
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_Adjusting_The_Way_Bash_History_Funtions
<kelsin> Dna^: you using gnome int he default ubuntu?
<TooR4u> how to enter into terminal mode
<htmljunkie> hey
<htmljunkie> anyone here use pine?
<TooR4u> i mean edit mode?
<ikonia> TooR4u use an editor
<htmljunkie> no one here uses pine?
<kelsin> TooR4u: ? edit mode? of what? What are you trying to do?
<Dna^> no, isn't... using gnome but i change some themes and icons
<kelsin> !anyone | htmljunkie
<ikonia> htmljunkie I have done in the past, sorry I missed your initial comment
<ubotu> htmljunkie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kelsin> Dna^: do you not have the window tab list at the bottom of the screen?
<ikonia> Dna^ you should still have a task bar at the bottom of the screen - like windows task bar
<htmljunkie> ikonia seems like the webdiner is a dead channel, I have to abandon it
<ikonia> htmljunkie oh dear, why not give it time to grow
<MarkCh> TooR4u: edit mode? you using vi? what are you trying to do?
<TooR4u> alt+...
<TooR4u> some shotcut
<htmljunkie> ok ikonia
<htmljunkie> i'll leave it for now
<paradroid> TooR4u: Shortcut for WHAT?
<htmljunkie> the site is www.thewebdiner.org
<Also> kelsin, but there is sayd "Go to the directory holidng the WiFi driver, and run:
<Also> sudo ndiswrapper -i (the name).inf
<Also> " but where do i write that?
<joseph> ohi again+
<TooR4u> i need no gui
<TooR4u> i want pure edit mode
<ikonia> htmljunkie thank yo u
<ikonia> you
<kelsin> TooR4u: what program are you in? We have no idea what you're talking about
<TooR4u> like recovery mode
<ikonia> TooR4u pure edit mode - what are you talking about
<kelsin> Also: in a terminal
<paradroid> kelsin: ;)
<zen> hello what's the command to install java 6 from the shell on kubuntu?
<ikonia> zen apt-get install
<ikonia> TooR4u EXACTLY what do you want to do
<htmljunkie> so can you tell me how to setup pine to use my yahoo
<Also> kelsin, where is terminal? i have finnish ubuntu and there is no terminal :/
<zen> thanx
<kelsin> Also: should be under the Accessories menu
<ikonia> htmljunkie you need to use fetchmail to get your mail from yahoo then use pine to read it locally
<nihaaahoo> :D
<nihaaahoo> he he aynen ole
<Also> kelsin, ok
<htmljunkie> fetchmail?
<ikonia> htmljunkie pine can't access yahoo mail on the yahoo servers,
<Also> i try
<nihaaahoo> seraphim kari mi la
<nihaaahoo> :D
<ikonia> htmljunkie yup fetch mail
<htmljunkie> how do I do it
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, no it was 'export HISTSIZE=0'
<ikonia> htmljunkie install fetchmail and read the wiki on how to get mail from sites
<babo> my microphone isn't working ...
<htmljunkie> k
<ikonia> htmljunkie then use pine to read that mail
<paradroid> zen: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<htmljunkie> k
<kelsin> htmljunkie: you google fetchmail to learn about it, install it with "sudo aptitude install fetchmail" then read the man page ("man fetchmail") to learn more how to use it
<osman> nihaaaho : english please
<nihaaahoo> tamam osman
<nihaaahoo> :D
<ikonia> nihaaahoo this is an english channel
<htmljunkie> k
<htmljunkie> I'm using darwin ports to install it since I'm on a mac
<dhorn> is there anyone here that can help me compile kxdocker plugins?
<joseph> how i reload the gnome?
<kelsin> htmljunkie: then why are you asking in this channel?
<grhimped> Question: How do i enable sound in console
<ikonia> htmljunkie why are you asking in ubuntu then ?
<MarkCh> joseph: ctrl alt backspace
<htmljunkie> I use kubuntu as my second os
<ikonia> grhimped the console doesnt' play sounds
<ikonia> grhimped applicatiosn play sounds
<grhimped> ikonia: wrong, the console does
<ikonia> grhimped does it  ? explain
<grhimped> ikonia: i,e Im watching a movie though it now
<Also> kelsin, it says "also@also-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf
<Also> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<Also> "
<htmljunkie> plus people in linux channels are more friendly
<ikonia> grhimped thats not the console - thats an application running in the console
<paradroid> htmljunkie: ;)
<kelsin> Also: did you install ndiswrapper with synaptic?
<tritium> htmljunkie: yes, but please stay on topiuc
<grhimped> ikonia: but its in FB
<htmljunkie> k
<tritium> topic, even
<nihaaahoo> bye bye love
<htmljunkie> well pine is still a topic since it's used in linux also :)
<ikonia> grhimped yes, it is in frame buffer
<nihaaahoo> bye bye hepinis
<grhimped> ikonia: yes, its an application, however, sound is a layer, not an app.. i asked how to enable it
<Also> kelsin, I just extracted it into own files...
<nihaaahoo> hello la nolinis
<nihaaahoo> :D
<nihaaahoo> turk yok mu lem
<nihaaahoo> :D
<kelsin> htmljunkie: yes but your question has nothing to do with ubuntu support, esp since you're not running pine on ubuntu
<kelsin> Also: isntead of installing via synaptic?
<ccs4> I hope someone can help me... I can not get Ubuntu to install from the CD I downloaded.  I know the Cd is good as I have used it on other machines.  This machine is a componet amd 1 Gig 700 meg Ram, it hangs on the install everytime I am sure it is somethin in the hardware but do not know what it is can anyone advise me on what to do??  Please help I really want to get this working.
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know where I can download an edgy iso with the 2.6.20.1 kernel?
<TigerCR1200> tar -cpvf file.tar file and tar -xpvf file.tar should preserve permissions right?
<osman> nihaaaho : var var
<htmljunkie> hehe
<nihaaahoo> :D
<nihaaahoo> hani nerde?
<grhimped> ikonia: heard of mp3blaster? the console mp3player? im tryinb to get sound in it.. that and mplyer..both in fb
<nihaaahoo> bi de uzun soruyolar olmuyo ble
<htmljunkie> brb
<kelsin> Also: did you run that "sudo make install" command in the directory with ndiswrapper like the guide says?
<nihaaahoo> op da yok lem burda
<Also> kelsin, i downloaded ndiswrapper from internet and just extracted the package
<nihaaahoo> :D
<osman> vardir
<Also> kelsin, no i havn't
<swoke> Hello, I've just tried to install new nvidia drivers via wiki, and now, I got "Segmentation fault" when launching beryl or glxinfo... any idea ? (please :>)
<kelsin> ccs4: is it a laptop?
<nihaaahoo> grnmyo odada op mop
<ikonia> grhimped yeah, I've head of that
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tritium> English, please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<kelsin> Also: make sure to follow every step of those guides, there is a spot that tells you to run "sudo make install" in the ndiswrapper directory right before running the ndiswrapper command
<ccs4> kelsin: no thank you for your response
<deep> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> tritium thanks, didn't see you there - sorry
<nihaaahoo> donw kick mi i am sorry bi daha olmaz
<nihaaahoo> :D
<tritium> ikonia: :)
<elkbuntu> nihaaahoo, where are you from?
<dhorn> Can anyone help me with KXDocke?
<dhorn> *kxdocker
<nihaaahoo> united states of england
<nihaaahoo> :D
<tritium> nihaaahoo: this is an English channel.  If you prefer another language, please find the appropriate channel.
<ikonia> nihaaahoo you seem to be able to speak english when you want
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kelsin> ccs4: the best bet is either try with "apci=off" or try the alternate cd with the text based installer, you can look for help with both options by hitting F3 and F4 and stuff on the boot menu
<nihaaahoo> ok ok
* darc0113 is away: $BB?K;$G$9(B
<nihaaahoo> dont worry be happy
<nihaaahoo> and no woman no cry
<nihaaahoo> bob marley
<nihaaahoo> :D
<tritium> !enter > nihaaahoo
<ikonia> tritium any chance of al ittle action
<nihaaahoo> no enter no no please stop
<tritium> nihaaahoo: last warning
<WannabeNewbie> what_if: Yippie, it is working great now, thanks!
<nihaaahoo> ok stopped. go on.
<ccs4> kesin THANKS! I will try and let you know how it works :)
<tritium> ikonia: if it persists, yes
<WannabeNewbie> kelsin: thanks for the help, system is running like new
<kelsin> ccs4: ok just to make sure, acpi=off is a boot option for the normal cd that might let it finish, if that doesn't work then get the other cd
<kelsin> WannabeNewbie: np
<elkbuntu> nihaaahoo, what language were you speaking? we will help you find a channel in that language
<ikonia> tritium ta
<matt_> Hi all
<ccs4> k
<nihaaahoo> elkbuntu look your job baby.
<KeeNaF86> kelsin: how to play hd video on linux? do u know?
<swoke> I got "Segmentation fault" when launching beryl or glxinfo (but sudo glxinfo works)
<nihaaahoo> if dont i will kiss you
<nihaaahoo> :D
<elkbuntu> nihaaahoo, please dont be rude like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@85.101.115.172]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kelsin> KeeNaF86: How is it not working for you?
<tritium> nihaaahoo: you were adequately warned
<matt_> Apache2 + PHP5 : I'm struggling to get any dynamic extensions loaded (*.so). I'm not getting any error messages, but they aren't appearing in my phpinfo(). Where should I start looking?
<kelsin> matt_: make sure you have the .so files in the right place, and listed the proper way in your httpd.conf
<KeeNaF86> kelsin: I tried apple com/trailers and my browser closed in sudden when to play movie (HD)
<kelsin> KeeNaF86: my browser opens the HD trailer in Totem, playing HD movies should be no different then playing any other movie file
<matt_> Kelsin: I have them in /usr/lib/apache2/modules, and they are in my "/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini" as "extension=pdo.so" etc. If i compile PHP5 without "--enable-shared" and add the modules in statically, they (sorta) work. Anything compiled as shared doesn't :S
<kelsin> KeeNaF86: I would suggest making sure you have all of the gstreamer-plugin-* packages
<Airwulf> hey to you all
<Also> where i can install synaptic to get ndiswrapper?
<elkbuntu> !tr | nihaaahoo
<ubotu> nihaaahoo: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<KeeNaF86> kelsin: so I just need sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugin-*
<KeeNaF86> am I correct?
<Airwulf> how can I change the permissions of automounted usb harddiscs?
<kelsin> matt_: I would try to find some php logs, or apache logs to see if there are any errors
<Also> where i can install synaptic to get ndiswrapper?
<kelsin> KeeNaF86: no, search in synaptic for all packages with gstreamer-plugin in the name, and install them
<htmljunkie> fetchmail seems hard to use, I can't even setup my username lol
<KeeNaF86> kelsin: k .. i try
<kelsin> Also: synaptic is always install with a desktop system, it's under teh Administration menu
<kelsin> htmljunkie: any reason you want to use pine?
<htmljunkie> hey is Ubuntu ever going to be distributed on pcs in like bestbuy?
<htmljunkie> eh just trying to learn unix commands
<htmljunkie> and the apps
<ikonia> htmljunkie no fetchmail - you're screwed
<ikonia> htmljunkie what does it matter if it gets distributed or not - its available now
<Also> kelsin, thx again ^
<MarkCh> htmljunkie: the future is unpredictable and could not be known accurately, but system76 already sells pcs with ubuntu though.
<kelsin> htmljunkie: It's up to public demand, people will start selling linux pc's if more customer's want it. Dell finally started shipping blank computers without windows, so we're a bit of the way there
<htmljunkie> Ubuntu has teh best chance to be the face of linux world wide
<ikonia> htmljunkie not really thats just personal opinion
<htmljunkie> I know
<htmljunkie> I'm stayin on topic
<htmljunkie> lol
<ikonia> this is a support channel, you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<matt_> Kelsin - thanks. There is nothing in the /var/log/apache2/error.log, and PHP doesn't seem to log anywhere that I can tell
<ikonia> matt_ whats the problem
<htmljunkie> it'll take me time to learn fetchmail
<htmljunkie> but once I do
<htmljunkie> it'll be cool
<ikonia> fetchmail is easy
<ikonia> shouldn't be too hard
<htmljunkie> I'm not really used to linux commands or cli
<htmljunkie> so thats why its hard for me
* overrider rathers getmail
<ikonia> htmljunkie thats just experience
<ikonia> overrider another good option
<MarkCh> htmljunkie: then be used to it. this is 2007, guis are so 1990s.
<ikonia> overrider horses for courses
<matt_> ikonia - i've recompile PHP5.2.1 with PDO support, set to be shared (--enable-shared --enable-pdo=shared --with-pdo-mysql=shared --with-pdo-informix=shared), but I cannot load the *.so modules. I don't get any errors or anything, they just don't show in PHPInfo() via the browser
<htmljunkie> haha I love 1990s!
<MarkCh> /p #support-ph
<ikonia> matt_ what happens when you try to view php - and what happens if you try to start apache by hand
<AdvoWork> is it possible for me to tell which port postgresql is running on?  i did netstat -na and its showing /var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432 is listening on 12238 so is that what it is?
<globe> does anyone run photoshop in wine?  I am curious if it performs well or not...I kind of expect some lag
<ikonia> globe check out #wine-hq loads of wine gurus with expereience
<kelsin> matt_: you've stumped me, my knowledge n custom settigng up php and apache is very limited, good luck
<osman> globe : performs well
<overrider> i doubt it will perform nicely
<matt_> ikonia - when I view PHP, it works fine - just can't use the PDO functions, or any other shared modules. Starting Apache manually just works!
<osman> globe : ps 7 i using
<matt_> Kelsin - no probs, thanks for the help :)
<htmljunkie> I run gimpshop
<htmljunkie> its nice
<Gjhw> globe: overrider: why would it not be good?
<ikonia> matt_ there fore the modules are being loaded - so it must be a config error
<ikonia> s/there fore/therefore
<kelsin> AdvoWork: it's probably running on the default postgres port 5432
<primerevolver> how can i setup a http installation source for ubuntu edgy. i can do that in redhat. how to do in ubuntu
<ikonia> primerevolver not really
<overrider> Gjhw, open a large psd and see :P
<globe> thanks...im going to check in wine-hq
<j00bar> howdy -- is there a release of libc6 for breezy that has the 2006p tzdata in it? or is that something i'm going to have to manually do?
<tuskernini> wengo phone needs a restart (for sound) to call if i watch a youtube movie... what is it with linux sound?
<primerevolver> ikonia, please help.
<kelsin> primerevolver: you want to use the alternative install cd, that lets you install from the internet
<AdvoWork> kelsin yea, it is :)
<ikonia> j00bar tzdata is biundled seperate I think
<kelsin> tuskernini: do you use Flash 9 or 7?
<primerevolver> is there no way. no no i want to use my cd but via http
<j00bar> ikonia: not in breezy it wasn't.
<ikonia> primerevolver help with what?
<ikonia> primerevolver not really possible
<tuskernini> kelsin, i think the normal one... 7
<j00bar> # dpkg -S /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern
<j00bar> libc6: /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern
<primerevolver> lol ikonia
<tuskernini> how do i check?
<matt_> ikonia - ok. Any thoughts on where to start looking for a fix? I'm doing this via libapache5.so by the way, as I don't want the CLI version of PHP to change version if possible. When i compile stuff statically, PDO, PDO_MySQL and PDO_SQLite show up, but PDO_Informix goes missing altogether! Hehe!
<varkatope> htmljunkie: how did you install gimpshop?
<primerevolver> man tell
<Also> kelsin, now i got it to install the .inf but i dont understand this "
<Also> load the module and make it reload on reboot:
<Also> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Also> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/module"
<ikonia> matt_ I'd hit #apache as you're not using the ubuntu packages, so its more generic apache skills than ubuntu/apache skills
<SmileyG> hi guys, my laptop wont connect to my wireless network.... HELP!
<htmljunkie> I'm on a mac varkatope so I downloaded the mac version
<ikonia> matt_ not sure where to look for that
<primerevolver> SmileyG, lol
<matt_> ikonia - good idea, thanks for the help!
<SmileyG> primerevolver: it worked last night at my girlfriends house
<varkatope> htmljunkie: ...
<tuskernini> kelsin, how do i check and what difference would it make?
<SmileyG> and now im back here, it wont work again :(
<primerevolver> SmileyG, use linux
<tritium> htmljunkie: ubuntu questions please, not mac ;)
<ikonia> primerevolver why is that funny ?
<ikonia> matt_ no problem
<Also> smileyG, i have been fighting whit that for whole weekend :D
<primerevolver> ikonia, you sound funny
<kelsin> tuskernini: Flash 9 uses alsa instead of OSS for sound, helps out alot of problems
<kelsin> tuskernini: when watching any flash right click on it
<varkatope> tritium: the question was ubuntu, but not the answer ^^
<tritium> varkatope: okay, then
<primerevolver> ok where i can get xen image for ubuntu edgy so that i can boot it through xen in redhat
<tuskernini> Kelsin, so i might have to install flash9... where do i do that?
<ikonia> primerevolveryou can make the image
<ikonia> primerevolver you can make the image
<SmileyG> Also: it has lots of stuff about "SoftMAC" in dmesg?
<primerevolver> ikonia, xen doesn't recognize my edgy cd
<ikonia> primerevolver don't make the image in xen, make it outside
<primerevolver> ikonia, it says it require only nfs,httpd or ftp source
<Also> smileyG, dont know...
<shigutso> i've instaled VBox here in my Ubuntu to use as a virtual machine, and the internet works fine, but it gets a strange IP, and not a sequential of my router, like VMWare used to do... and, because of that, i can't open doors for this vitual machine... anybody knows what to do in that case??
<kelsin> tuskernini: google flash 9 ubuntu, you'll find a lot of how tos
<tuskernini> kelsin, looks like i have flash9 already...
<primerevolver> ikonia, you mean to say i install edgy on a hard drive and create a image out of it for xen?
<SmileyG> urgf
* SmileyG screams
<ikonia> primerevolver never mind
<tuskernini> kelsin, so that might be te problem... flash wants to use alsa and wengophone also?
<primerevolver> lol ikonia
<kelsin> tuskernini: then that isn't the source of the problem I guess, past my expertise, plus I'm leaving soon, good luck
<tuskernini> kelsin, ok thanks ciao
<kelsin> tuskernini: no, alsa now allows multiple streams at once ussually, I was making sure you had 9 and not 7
<Also> kelsin, now i got it to install the .inf but i dont understand this "
<Also> load the module and make it reload on reboot:
<Also> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Also> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/module" that is the next part of installing linksys wlan"
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know of a custom edgy iso with the 2.6.20.1 kernel already recompiled?
<primerevolver> Lord_Maynoth, try fiesty
<kelsin> Also: you type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" then "sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/module" on the terminal command line
<eromero> hi fellos anyone knows if there's a way to tell the "auto USB mounter" where to mount the usbkey
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: there isn't one, why do you need this?
<eromero> so it doesnt use the USB key name
<Lord_Maynoth> I've got a custom iso with the 2.6.19 kernel...  but I can't find the newest one.
* darc0113 is back (gone 00:18:40)
<overrider> fugly, my ubuntu boot up logo is a. black & white , and 2. the status bar is a little rippled. seems like a graphic issue. once x is started its fine. i am using ubuntu 64bit and ubuntu6.10 and have an nvidia graphics card. any ideas?
<dtolj> Lord_Maynoth: big deal why do you need it?
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: any reason why you want the newest kernel?
<tritium> darc0113: please disable that
<Lord_Maynoth> drivers and bugfixes
<koper> overrider, my bootup logo is the same and I have an ATI card
<dtolj> Lord_Maynoth: compile your own its not hard find a good tutorial on google
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth such ask
<ikonia> as
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<koper> overrider, oh and I'm also using the 64 bit version. boot up logo was brown with 32 bit.
<blimpdude> hi. are the intel 950 graphic cards as easy to setup as the 810/855/etc chipsets?
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth which drivers and bug fixes do you need
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: well it's definitately unsupported. Either install fiesty (beta) or look in the same place you found your 2.6.19 or compile it yourself, you're probably not going to find too many people in here that need a 2.6.20 kernel (for any normal reason)
<overrider> koper, so, just live with it?
<Also> kelsin, it says "also@also-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Also> also@also-laptop:~$ sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/module
<Also> bash: /etc/module: Permission denied
<Also> "
<koper> overrider, Yeah, it doesn't really bug me so I haven't bothered writing about it in the forums or anything.
<tuskernini> is there a wengophone chat room?
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth which drivers and bug fixes do you need
<Lord_Maynoth> all of them
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<ikonia> which ones
<erUSUL> Also: sudo sh -c "echo  echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/module
<ikonia> you must have a reason
<erUSUL> "
<tritium> Also: please watch the repeating and pasting
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: ok you clearly don't need them, I strongly recomend you just install ubuntu edgy, it's fine
<Lord_Maynoth> my c2d craps out... on the default kernel... it will will run fine with feisty but I don't like using beta stuff
<kelsin> Also: you can also just edit the /etc/modules file yourself and add "ndiswrapper" to the end of it: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth define "craps out"
<globe> is there a way to force an unmount from an nfs drive that is no longer available?
<Lord_Maynoth> its unstable
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth define unstable
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: I hate to dissapoint you but using a newer kernel with edgy is probably just as unstable as running fiesty,
<ikonia> globe it should just time out
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: if you're looking for stable just run dapper with the kernel that's packaged in it, or run edgy, or find a distribution that includes newer kernels
<dtolj> what version of kernel does edgy use?
<Lord_Maynoth> unstable meaning it freezes and I have to power cycle the machine
<Lord_Maynoth> dapper is worse
<globe> ikonia: how long is that gonig to take?  I can't access my home dir (subfolder is where nfs is mounted) atm....just busy cursor
<Lord_Maynoth> can I compile a kernel and build my own iso?
<babo> what's the smtp hostname of my server ? where can i find it ?
<ikonia> globe normally around 15 minutes
<ikonia> globe you could stop portmapper and nfsd
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth if you have to ask - no
<dtolj> Lord_Maynoth: you just want the kernel, why do you need the iso
<samuel> anyone know of this... "Quit..." in the panel hangs gnome-panel whenever xcompmgr is running?
<globe> ikonia: (sigh) okay.  ooh thats a good idea.
<ironfroggy> how can i check the installed version of a package?
<samuel> always
<ikonia> ironfroggy look at it in synaptic
<Lord_Maynoth> please explain how to compile a kernel on a machine the freezes every minute or so
<Lord_Maynoth> hheheeh
<ikonia> Lord_Maynoth cross-compile
<grhimped> Can anyone please tell me how to get sound working in the Framebuffer
<tritium> !kernel > Lord_Maynoth
<globe> ikonia: thanks, that worked ;-)
<ikonia> globe no trouble
<koper> Lord_Maynoth, does Ubuntu freeze almost right away and you have to turn off the computer and turn it on again?
<maarten> am
<ironfroggy> i need to see from the command line
<Lord_Maynoth> no I can run it sometimes for 15-30 minutes
<ikonia> koper its pointless asking he's made up his mind. I if it was c2d support issues it wouldn't boot
<Lord_Maynoth> no freezes in xp
<Lord_Maynoth> I have a friend with the same motherboard says he has same issues with the default edgy kernel I am trying to talk him into compiling a new iso for me..
<Lord_Maynoth> (its like pulling teeth however)
<koper> ikonia, well I had that problem but after updating BIOS everything worked just fine. May not be the solution to his problem though, I wouldn't know.
<koper> Lord_Maynoth, what motherboard?
<Also> kelsin, when i wrote "sudo gedit /etc/module" it just opened an empty page
<ikonia> koper thats why I said its pointless, he's made up his mind already of the problem, and the fix is a new kernel
<kditty>  how do i install a theme on gnome using the tar.gz file?
<koper> ikonia, ah, I haven't followed the discussion.
<ikonia> kditty drag it into the theme manager
<ikonia> koper lucky devil
<kditty> ikonia, when i do that it says format invalid...
<kditty> is that just a bad file?
<ikonia> kditty try unzipping it
<ikonia> kditty see whats in it
<dtolj> kditty: tar xzvf <theme file>
<kditty> dtolj, png and xml files
<Lord_Maynoth> its asus striker with nforce 680i
<Also> kelsin, when i wrote "sudo gedit /etc/module" it just opened an empty page
<ikonia> Also see if the file exists
<dtolj> kditty: i think you need to place them in the appropriate themes folder
<Also> ikonia, where it should be?
<ikonia> dtolj if its in the correct format the theme manager should pick it up
<ikonia> Also errrrrr /etc
<ikonia> your trying to edit a file in /etc - if you want to see if it exists, look in "/etc"
<Also> ikonia, what? cant understand
<ikonia> Also are are trying to edit a file in /etc - before editing it, see if italready exists, therefore look in /etc
<yettenet> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Lord_Maynoth> latest firmware also
<kditty> /home/user/.themes dtolj?
<dtolj> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Brismetal> Hi guys, I'm having super slow transfer from fat32 IDE drives but it goes fine if I copy stuff to/from a fat32 thumb drive or a SATA NTFS drive.. any ideas on what I need to check?   (PS.  All drives work 100% fine in Windows)
<foutrelis> :)
<dtolj> kditty: i assume I never installed a theme try it
<Brismetal> When I saw super slow I mean upto 30-40 minutes for a 700mb file
<ikonia> Brismetal weak ide driver in ubuntu
<Brismetal> ikonia: but surely it shouldn't be that slow?
<ikonia> kditty if its a valid theme theme manager will pick it up, it not - its in the wrong format
<Brismetal> it takes maybe 120 seconds to even read a directory
<ikonia> Brismetal that is slow, but not impossible
<KeeNaF> kelsin: it does not works ... all streaming video cannot be played
<Brismetal> there's a theme manager in ubuntu??  I tried googleing for something but couldn't find anything ha ha
<KeeNaF> what should i do?
<Also> ikonia, im trying to get linksys wlan working... by this "nstall ndiswrapper from synaptic package manager.
<Brismetal> ikonia:  so my only course of action is convert to NTFS and use that new NTFS3G driver thing?
<Also> then download ftp://ftp.linksys.com/pub/network/wp...ility_v2.0.zip
<Also> unzip the downloaded zipfile, find the correct .inf (lsbcmnds.inf in my case) file and run
<Also> sudo ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf
<Also> load the module and make it reload on reboot:
<Also> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Also> echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<Also> in gnome, goto networking and put your settings.
<Also> hope it helps." works
<dtolj> kditty: ikonia might be right
<kditty> ok, thansks guys... ill try some other themes
<KeeNaF> guys ... i tried to view trailers in apple website but cant .. the browser will closed in sudden .. what should i do?
<samuel> anyone know hot to troubleshoot this: gnome-panel always hangs when xcompmgr is running and you select "Quit..." from the menu, anyone any ideas please?
<eromero> is there away to force the mount point of an usbkey that gets automounted?
<ikonia> samuel you'll get better help in #ubuntu-effects
<Also> ikonia, i have allready runned "sudo ndiswrapper -i lsbcmnds.inf"
<deepsa> KeeNaF, use mozilla mplayer plugin with win32 plugins for mplayer
<ikonia> Also why are you telling me this, I just told you to check to see if your modules file already exists
<samuel> ikonia: thanks
<Also> ikonia, but where in the hell is that etc?
<ikonia> samuel no problem
<KeeNaF> deepsa: ok .. I try
<ikonia> Also its the file system "/etc"
<grhimped> Can anyone please tell me how to get sound working in the Framebuffer
<ikonia> grhimped is it frame buffer thats the problem, or is it the application playing the file, I think its the latter
<sdac221x_> can someone tell me where i can find normal/expected gkrellm temerature sensor readings for dual core 2 laptops ?  i think my cpu and gpu are running too hot specially gpu which is reaching 70C
<con-man> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bauer77> hows it going people
<Also> ikonia, but where is it? i have fin ubuntu so its difficult cause everything is finnish :/
<dtolj> bauer77: hey man
<grhimped> ikonia: it cant be the app, cause there is no sound in mplayer either
<erUSUL> grhimped: try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav'
<narma> hello, what are -security repositories for ?
<erUSUL> narma: security updates
<erUSUL> narma: who have thought it ;)
<Lord_Maynoth> mine isn't that slow
<narma> erUSUL, yes but why those updates are not into standard repository ?
<grhimped> erUSUL: didnt hear anything
<MarkCh> narma: they are so important, they warrant their own repo :)
<Lord_Maynoth> I formatted my second hard drive as fat32 and used the diskmounter script to automatically set up the fstab for me
<Lord_Maynoth> I really wanted it to be ext3 but
<erUSUL> grhimped: but there was no error, wasn't it?
<Also> ikonia, i found the etc but what there should exist?
<grhimped> erUSUL: nope, no error
<cobweb> So I'm trying to connect to an AFP share from an Ubuntu box, and I've installed Netatalk and what not but it only seems to act as a server.  Does anyone have any info on whether there is a client for AFP for Ubuntu?  I'm a little confused
<narma> but if there is a securoty update into firefox for example, the update will be first into -security repo and few weeks later into main ?
<narma> or it will never be into main :)
<narma> (I'm boring I know ;) )
<Bullo> join #airsoft
<erUSUL> grhimped: have you checked sound channels with alsamixer
<erUSUL> ?
<mmartinez> Hi all....!
<RagePrblm> Hello
<samuel> is there a way to configure ubuntu to not show the logout prompt?
<mmartinez> So....I'm learning Linux...
<samuel> just logour
<SmileyG> hi guys, my laptop wont connect to my wireless network.... HELP!
<samuel> logout
<samuel> gnome
<WannabeNewbie> Does anyone else have an issue with your mouse acting funny when you try to print or insert a USB device? Whenever I print or my wife uses her thumb drive the mouse just kind of jumps around the screen and  becomes very annoying.
<RagePrblm> Yep, Im a  newbie too
<Bullo> sorry, anybody can tell me if i can connect to irc-hispano with this program?
<mmartinez> no...not familiar with any of the symptoms being described here.
<shigutso> i've instaled VBox here in my Ubuntu to use as a virtual machine, and the internet works fine, but it gets a strange IP, and not a sequential of my router, like VMWare used to do... and, because of that, i can't open doors for this vitual machine... anybody knows what to do in that case??
<dtolj> Bullo: /j #irc-hispano
<erUSUL> Bullo: '/connect irc.irc-hispano'  ??
<mmartinez> this program just like all other programs that are IRC are just the tool or interface that one uses to access IRC's.....
<cobweb> anyone know anything about Netatalk?
<erUSUL> !es | Bullo
<ubotu> Bullo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mmartinez> Bullo seems like the Wizard....
<Bullo> thansk for your answers
<sidny4> does anybody know why network-manager-gnome won't recognize my wireless connection anymore?
<Lears> O.S.R. - Open Source Revenge! http://nuxil.blogspot.com
<darek214> Im having a problem with sound while watching tv--any1 willing to help?
<mmartinez> I am trying to set up Linux to use with penetraton testing tools....
<also_> hello!
<grhimped> erUSUL: now it says faile to open sound device
<Heavenquake> I've got a wifi-problem. My card seems to be installed correctly, but I can't seem to find any accesspoints, nor get any signal at all. What could possibly be wrong?
<Matic`Makovec> Is there any alternative for Vent that "works as intended" on Linux and can of course connect to a Ventrilo server?
<mmartinez> the thing I'm discovering though...is that Linux doesn't just install programs onto it's OS....instead  you have to extract and compile them yourself before you can use them.
<hitman> http://nuxil.blogspot.com/
<Heavenquake> mmartinez: Who made you believe that?
<dtolj> mmartinez: lol
<also_> now i have "windows wireles driwers" in my system menu but when i open it there is just "lsbcmnds" and under it "hardware present: no" and wlan doesnt work help me a bit more pls ^^
<hitman> ampo  bello
<tam> can anyone shed some light on how to edit mime types on ubuntu? mail links keep opening in evolution even though i can't find any mime links pointing to evolution (my un-preferred mail app)
<mmartinez> HeavenQuake....when I installed Ubunts on my pIII at home....the all hardware was properly discovered and configured for use. My network card although needed to be 'activated' or turned on in order to send out the send and receive signal through the Wireless NIC to my access point for my access point to discover it and assign it an IP through DHCP.
<erUSUL> grhimped: aplay worked but alsamixer don't ??
<darek214> im having a problem with sound while watching tv....any1 willing to help?
<riqz> hi guys
<riqz> how can i make aliases on xchat?
<Tasogare> Right on..
<comosicus> hy
<mmartinez> have you tried going into /system/network/e0 and activate the thing. You can at the very least view the network config settings for your nic in there.....
<hitman> watch this video "looking glass in ubuntu" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak
<grhimped> erUSUL: aplay worked yep. would it be that mp3blaster needs a decoder to play mp3s?
<Heavenquake> mmartinez: It is properly activated yes. It's got the "correct"-sign and all.
<MarkCh> /exit sleep
<comosicus> about what is video
<comosicus> ?
<MarkCh> /leave sleep
<MarkCh> /lol
<Heavenquake> mmartinez: have you, on the other hand, ever went to applications -> add/remove ? You'll find that you won't need to compile stuff yourself ;)
<Turgon> tam : Have you already tried "gnome-default-applications-properties" ?
<leeba> HymnToLife and TimothyP:Are either of you still there?
<erUSUL> grhimped: no, i mean that if aplay found the sound card alasamixer should have find it too... it's strange
<comosicus> yesterday i solve one of my problem on this channel
<comosicus> i'm very happy
<adj> i have ubuntu 6.10 server installed. i want to install xorg, gnome, etc so it can function as a workstation. are there any simplified packages that will do this? apt-get install gnome-desktop or similar?
<tam> Turgon: no, but i have now thanks. can you tell me where gnome-default-applications-properties writes its config too? sorry for being dumb
<comosicus> now i'v got another one
<also_> now i have "windows wireles driwers" in my system menu but when i open it there is just "lsbcmnds" and under it "hardware present: no" and wlan doesnt work help me a bit more pls ^^
<comosicus> now i have..................sory
<aneeshm> @ adj - why don't you simply install the package "ubuntu-desktop"?
<flake> I'm trying to do a compile and I'm getting this error:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8801/
<Repsa_Jih> Hey, I was wondering if ubuntu was a good environment for OpenGL programming?
<Turgon> tam : nothing to be sorry about. I don't know where that app writes its config :)
<adj> aneeshm: bingo. i was hoping for a top level package that would install all that stuff =) awesome
<flake> what all do I need to be able to do a successful compile?
<erUSUL> grhimped: i'm sorry but i have to go away... good luck
<SmileyG> Guys, whos able to help me with my wireless network? Yesterday it worked and today it doesn't!
<comosicus> i whant to thank you all for helping me yesterday
<IdleOne> flake, install build-essential
<comosicus> so............thank you
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flake> IdleOne - I've done that
<Airwulf> how can I change the umask of a auto mounted usb hd?
<Repsa_Jih> I was wondering if ubuntu was a good environment for OpenGL programming?
<flake> already newest version
<IdleOne> flake, what are you trying to compile
<flake> mm3d
<sdac221x_> hi,  is it dangerous to use the power managment utility kpowersave which uses "libcpufreq0" to control my laptops cpu speed ...when "libcpufreq0" is shown in syanptic as not bieng an Ubuntu version.... on the otherhand there is gnome-power manager
<sdac221x_> which one is safer.. as i need it to properly speedstep the cpu freq
<flake> do I run ./configure first?
<PipIWYG> Hi Guys... could someone please help me with my Ubuntu installation? I can't even get to the Partitioning Screen... graphics are all messed up
<IdleOne> flake, it should come with instructions but yeah prolly need to run ./configure
<flake> gives me that last error I pasted
<aneeshm> @ PiplIWYG: Could you please be a little more specific? As in, at what stage does the install stop working? What error messages are displayed, if any?
<GutterPunk> Airwulf, I think you need to take a look at man pmount although I'm not sure...
<comosicus> guys...when i acces the bit torrent from the aplications it show's someting strange:open location for bit torrent meta file.....and some things with file on my computer bla bla bla
<aneeshm> @ PipIWYG: And also, could you also please tell us what hardware you're using?
<Repsa_Jih> When you use the ubuntu install cd as live cd, I can't change the screen resolution. Will a hard drive install solve it?
<swoke> Since update to latest nvidia drivers, following wiki, I got direct rendering = no, any idea ?
<comosicus> whay it not open bit torent downloud site?
<also_> i dont have modules directory so what to do? im trying still install linksys windows drivers
<slvmchn> what do i use for burning data CDs? in the applications menu i only see serpentine to burn audio CDs
<neighborlee> does nvidia installation via synatic work in HURD5 by chance ? ;)
<Jowi> slvmchn, nautilus file manager in gnome. go to burn:///
<eromero> is there away to force the mount point of an usbkey that gets automounted?
<slvmchn> thanks jowi
<Lord_Vader> slvmchn, you use nautilus to burn data-cds
<Repsa_Jih> When you use the ubuntu install cd as live cd, I can't change the screen resolution. Will a hard drive install solve it?
<Lord_Vader> Repsa_Jih, you can change it later by altering your xorg.conf
<Jowi> slvmchn, in nautilus click "go" -> "CD/DVD creator"
<ikonia> Repsa_Jih probably if the issue is drivers
<globe> is there an applications folder in Ubuntu like there is in OSX?  I am trying to manually install a program...its just a binary not a package
<slvmchn> it's asking me to put in a blank cd but i already did?
<ikonia> globe is there not a package version
<slvmchn> synaptic used to give me this problem
<slvmchn> i mean serpentine
<Jowi> slvmchn, maybe the CD (or burner) is not ok.
<globe> ikonia: not taht I know of, its a developer preview of songbird
<ikonia> globe if possible I'd advise strongle against binary packages
<globe> ikonia: thanks, I know the risk ;-)
<Repsa_Jih> i'm going to reboot >_>
<alone> hey
<alone> hola
<riqz> hey
<Paul-Way> Hi.. I have broken nautilius after system update.. and dpkg-reconfigure can't fix it
<globe> so, if I just copy the program directory to the /etc folder and add a menu item, that is pretty much installing it, right?
<Paul-Way> Can you help me, pretty please?
<AdvoWork> im just doing a ping from my server, but i cant get it to stop, whats the normal escape char.. i think somethings borked
<globe> AdvoWork: Ctrl-C
<AdvoWork> globe lol, i swear i tried that, but thanks
<globe> AdvoWork: ping will just run until you kill it with Ctrl-c
<globe> AdvoWork: you could ctrl-z it and then kill the procses
<ComputerHermit> pure madness
<stew> is there a policy about how long after a release, a previously released version of ubuntu will continue to get security updates?
<kenthomson> HELP; if i add a number of custom repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list, and than i use synaptic to find a package, will the packages included in the non-official custom repositories in sources.list (which have been manually be added), be displayed in the synaptic package manager. Will i be able to remove/add/install different packages from all the repositories included in sources.list or does synaptic show/work only for official ubuntu repositories?
<ikonia> kenthomson after you update synaptic/apt it will search all repo's in the list
<kenthomson> ikonia, hi!
<NotchNick> is there a way to check which version of ubuntu installation I have downloaded.. whether its 64 or 32 bit?
<kenthomson> ikonia, so you mean to say synaptic will show display all the packages from all the repositories in sources.list despite they being non-official ubuntu ones?
<ikonia> NotchNick un\me -a
<globe> NotchNick: usually the filename says something about it
<ikonia> NotchNick uname -a
<PiNE> i have some .flac audio files that i can't change the metadata of, and i can't change the permission of the files using <sudo nautilus> either. has anyone encountered this? how do i resolve the issue and change the metadata?
<ikonia> kenthomson yes
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me if there is some way i can smooth red coloured objects in mplayer? atm all red coloured objects have HUGE pixels while everything else looks great
<ikonia> kenthomson weather they workor not is a different matter
<defrysk> ikonia, chaeck with which md5sum it matches
<kenthomson> ikonia, thank you, right!
<ikonia> defrysk check what ?
<NotchNick> ubuntu-.6.10-desktop.-386.iso all it says
<defrysk> md5sum blah.oso gives a result
<ikonia> NotchNick thats 32bit
<globe> NotchNick: 32
<defrysk> it matches the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<ikonia> defrysk I don't need to know - it wasn't me asking the question
<defrysk> ikonia, for the md5sum check the download page
<kenthomson> ikonia, i see that recently you have been very active here at IRC helping countless people, i would like to apologise to you for the silly incident that happened a few days back, and offer my sincere gratitude for all that you have done to the community. This is just to let you know, I am really grateful. "Thank you".
<defrysk> oh sorry :s
<ikonia> defrysk no problem
<injbxkyp> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<srqwohvj> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<NotchNick> thanks
<eromero> anyone knows pmount?
<ikonia> kenthomson not a problem
<kenthomson> ikonia, i expected such a humble reply from you ;-)
<felipeee> hello everybody...someone can help me with adsl problems?
<un4get> hi there.. i unable to browse some site with firefox :( the site need IE browser. how to manage this with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> un4get no option really, ie's not really available on linux
<un4get> oh.. bad news for me :(
<sla> un4: install windows
<un4get> any plugin fr firefox ?
<koper> I'm using a logitech mx1000 mouse and had to change som stuff to make the extra buttons work (back, forward), but every now and then they stop working for no apparent reason and if I have one window over another I have to click the titlebar to change to the window below, just clicking somewhere on the window won't work. I _suspect_ that it might be because the mouse "name" (identifier? something like that) changes and so the configuration doesn't apply an
<koper> omore. When I turn off the computer and turn it on it works again.
<kafka> hello
<felipeee> have you tried to change de id of the browser?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: rubbish matey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<un4get> im swithing with ubuntu now.. still learning.. time to get rid f windows
<gordonjcp> un4get: ies4linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable154.177-130-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by tonyyarusso
<un4get> thank gordonjcp
<felipeee> someone can help me to route my modem?
<ikonia> gordonjcp I said pretty much not available, start messing with that sort of thing seems a bit pointless
<ikonia> gordonjcp but i do appriciate that is an option
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!4282b19a@*]  by tonyyarusso
<gordonjcp> ikonia: pointless in what way?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> gordonjcp well, its not really ie
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yes it is, it's IE running under wine
<Slynderdale> 30 Days With Ubuntu Linux
<Slynderdale> "Vexed by Vista's hardware requirements and product activation issues, many have claimed on various boards that they plan to "switch to Linux." [H]  Consumer spent 30 days using nothing but Ubuntu Linux [CC]  to find out if this is truly a viable alternative for the consumer. Linux has indeed become much more than the "Programmer's OS." "
<Slynderdale> http://consumer.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTI5OCwxLCxoY29uc3VtZXI=
<ikonia> gordonjcp ahh thats not the package I was thinking of, in that case even more hassle - running wine just to get ie
<ikonia> but thats only a personal opinion
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I will admit that the fonts aren't quite the same size
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I use ies4linux every day
<ikonia> gordonjcp thats a reasonable concesion
<stew> does ubuntu 6.06 still get security updates?
<sla> lindows
<sla> winux
<ikonia> gordonjcp I wouldn't be borthered with wine just for ie
<ikonia> as I said though thats only my opinion
<gordonjcp> ikonia: ahaa, but I can have ie5, 5.5, 6 and 7 *and* firefox
<dcordes> is there a channel for linux and PDAs?
<koper> Slynderdale, I was reading that but then it seems it got slashdotted. Damn sites splitting articles up in several pages.
<globe> gordonjcp: why do you want all these options?
<B|00d|u5T> hey
<felipeee> i can't connect using my adsl modem, someone can help me?
<B|00d|u5T> whats up all
<gordonjcp> although I tend to just use firefox in Linux native and hope it's the same for Firefox in Windows
<gordonjcp> globe: because I work for a web design company
<flipmyx_core> hey guys does xgl work in ubuntu?
<Jowi> !dsl | felipe
<ubotu> felipe: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<frojnd> heloo
<ubafka> Whats the terminal command to list kernel version?
<B|00d|u5T> wow soo many questions should i even ask?
<dcordes> !PDA
<globe> gordonjcp: thats what I figured ;-).
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ubafka uname
<dcordes> !pocketpc
<gordonjcp> globe: I need to test that the sites are sane in various IEs, as well as firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> why mplayer plugin can't play .vmw files on the net?
<ubafka> ikonia thanks
<oyvindaa> Hi. I'd like to change my system username without messing everything up. How can I achieve that?
<gordonjcp> globe: they're not perfect but since every other PC has updated to IE7, it's the only way to test in IE6...
<felipeee> ubotu: i've tried pppoeconf, pon dsl-provider and pppoe-start all of them unsucessful
<blind> having an issue with my printer, it won't print in black. i was out of black ink so i used red, and now it won't print black. my entire OOo document is black and it still prints out red. i even tried changing the preferences to greyscale to force it. it still only prints red
<globe> gordonjcp: believe me, I understand that one
<Fred_Sambo> asterisk!
<Fred_Sambo> oops
<ubafka> ikonia, uname -a
<felipeee> my ethernet is not receiving anything
<Fred_Sambo> !asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Slynderdale> koper: Its an interesting article
<Jowi> felipeee, connected straight to the computer or via a router?
<kenthomson_> i got disconnected, if some of you replied please say it again
<Fred_Sambo> neat, asterisk is in the edgy repos!
<gharz> guys... i've just installed an application and i want to place a short in Applications>Other and i want this application to be ran as root. how do i do that? please help.
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me if there is some way i can smooth red coloured objects in mplayer? atm all red coloured objects have HUGE pixels while everything else looks great
<B|00d|u5T> uhhh well im tryin to install dream linux ive done everything i know to do i mounted the drive formated it went to system and went through the graphical partitioner setup a user and pass then copied all the files to he hd.. it said it should run from the hd and when i try to boot it it says error loading os any idea where im being retarded @??
<felipeee> Jowi: via a router...but i don't know if it's working properly, in winxp it's works great
<Fred_Sambo> does anyone here have a telephone PBX running on their Ubuntu machines?
<Jowi> felipeee, then you should not use linux/windows to set up the connection. the router or modem should have the connection settings.
<alpha_q> hey
<kenthomson_> gharz, though you should learn this by messing around i will tell you, right click on the start-menu, and click edit-menus, go to other section "add a new item", select the command for it which should be ("gksudo app_name", eg gksudo gedit), and than select a relevant icon, and click ok, put the check mark on, and it will appear in the relevant section
<Jowi> felipeee, enter the routers config and set up the connection there.
<blue|palm> does anyone know anything about red pixels in mplayer?
<B|00d|u5T> i dont know if its really formating the data on that drive
<alpha_q> i installed ubuntu today on a machine 2ghz, 512 ram. And it loads really slow. ~ 5-6 minutes
<felipeee> Jowi: in linux i cant access the modem conf page ( 10.1.1.1 ) what it means?
<alpha_q> after it loads it's ok
<ikonia> alpha_q possibly a slow hardware probe
<alpha_q> nope
<ikonia> or a module having issues
<alpha_q> i ran a benchmark program
<alpha_q> it says - ok
<ikonia> alpha_q nope what ?
<gharz> kenthomson, thanks!!! i'll check on it.
<yomm> Bloodlust : I had the same issues with DL 2.2 .. gave up in the end , the install worked 1 out of 10 times ...
<alpha_q> ikonia not a slow hardware issue
<ikonia> alpha_q I didn't say it was a slow hardware issue
<bullgard1> Is there a standard requiring a nickname's lenth not to exceed 8 characters?
<ikonia> alpha_q I said a slow hardware probe at boot time
<Jowi> felipeee, first run "sudo network-admin" and see if you get an ip address from the router. see what the gateway ip address is (that is the address of the router), see if it is truly 10.1.1.1.
<yomm> Bloodlust : but try checking their forums
<Paul-Way> Hi.. I have broken nautilius after system update.. and dpkg-reconfigure can't fix it.. can you help me?
<ikonia> alpha_q then offered that it could be a module not knowing which to use
<blue|palm> anyone here have mplayer experience?
<alpha_q> well is there a way to speed it up?
<kenthomson_> Can no-one HELP ME with the beryl problem?
<B|00d|u5T> right on well
<flake> how do i untar a .gz file into a directory or by making a new directory?
<B|00d|u5T> quick question
<gharz> kenthomson, what do u mean right clock on start-menu? where is that start-menu? sorry... i'm a bit confused.
<ikonia> kenthomson_ tru #ubuntu-effects
<blind> kenthomson_: for beryl try #ubuntu-xgl
<B|00d|u5T> i am running the live version of the cd
<blind> oh, it's been changed?
<B|00d|u5T> it messed up my xp partition
<globe> kenthomson_: ask your question ....
<ikonia> blind yeah
<djbrown> anyone able to help me with an install problem
<ikonia> djbrown just ask
<B|00d|u5T> i have internet off the live cd
<Jowi> blind, I think the channel name has changed
<djbrown> well im getting error 17 from grub after install.. and from the looks if it its because of the sata disks
<felipeee> Jowi: i guess it is...in win i access this way...pppoeconf waits for PADO packages but dont receive any, time outing
<kenthomson_> globe, i am having beryl installed and when i try to lock-screen, through the padlock icon in the gnome-panel, the computer blacks-out, and goes in a semi-lock state; i mean the display doesn't take any input fro my KBD/mouse as it is locked (but if i do alt-tab) than i can see the various thumbnails of windows, even in the locked state!) but than the lock-screen user/name dialog is not displayed properly, when i try to click on it, no data (photo,
<kenthomson_> password field, unlock box, etc) appears on it, and it starts vibrating with a lot of speed (the lock-screen dialog box), i can't enter anything into the password field of that dialog box as it vibrates and is washed out. I have to restart X to get my display back. Moreover sometimes when a new window opens, for eg.epiphany or any nautilus window, than it appears completely black with no data on it, and i have to restartX to solve that problem, i ca
<kenthomson_> n't force-quit that black annoying window. On disabling beryl all this problems go away, please help me.
<djbrown> they get assinged the wrong device numbers at install
<B|00d|u5T> would it be possible to dl ubuntu and burn it considering im runing on liv cd version of drem linux
<flake> kenthomson - use the pastebin please
<stew> does anyone know if 6.06 is still getting security updates and if so, how long it will continue to get security updates? (or where else I should be looking/asking)
<Jowi> felipeee, forget pppoeconf. don't use it. that is only if the modem is connected straight to the computer. you will not be able to use pppoeconf for this successfully.
<NotchNick> I'd like to install ubuntu.. but I believe it is not supporting my graphic card Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS.. should I download the desktop or alternate version?
<blue|palm> stew: for 3 years since its release
<alpha_q> ikonia the same release ran perfectly fine on my office pc
<globe> kenthomson_: are you running the latest release of beryl?
<stew> blue|palm: thanks
<blue|palm> NotchNick: if ubuntu doesnt support it then no linux will support it
<ikonia> alpha_q your ofice PC is different hardware - so what does that matter
<Jowi> felipeee, dsl rule 1: configure dsl connection either in modem config or router config.
<alpha_q> ikonia so is there a way to speed it up?
<felipeee> Jowi: the modem is connected straight to the computer   modem - netcard
<kenthomson_> globe, latest beryl, on latest nvidia drivers (from the website through "envy"), on AMD Athlon 2600xp+, 512mb RAM, nvidia geforce fx5200
<B|00d|u5T> does anybody konw if i can burn cds in live cd mode
<B|00d|u5T> ?
<B|00d|u5T> i know thats ironic but still
<B|00d|u5T> i need to
<Jowi> felipeee, you just said that it was connected via a router. make up your mind.
<frojnd> hello, what codecs do I need to play vmw file with embedded mplayer plugin?
<kenthomson_> flake, that was a typwritten thing by me so its not counted as a paste
<NotchNick> blue|palm: but I guess they're doing some tests and there are some configurations to enable the installation?
<B|00d|u5T> i need to dl an iso and burn it preferabbly a dvd
<yomm> djbrown : get into the grub boot meny by hitting esc , and then try editing the hd number e.g. (0,0)  by pressing e to edit the boot sequence
<globe> kenthomson_: hmm...thas almost my exact hardware config.
<snarfer> http://consumer.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTI5OCwxLCxoY29uc3VtZXI=
<kenthomson_> globe, :)
<kenthomson_> globe, so...?
<NotchNick> blue|palm: In order to apply those configurations.. which version should I download?
<flake> oh
<globe> kenthomson_: just curious, why did you use envy to install the video drivers?
<ikonia> kenthomson_ two quick questions. 1.) are you using berly out of the ubuntu repo's (or the suggest ubuntu repo's) 2.) what drivers are you using
<felipeee> Jowi: my modem is in routing/bridging status, if i disable the bridging, winxp can't connect
<PipIWYG> @ aneeshm: I'm sorry... I seem to have lost you there for a second
<kenthomson_> globe, i wanted to get the latest nvidia stable drivers
<felipeee> Jowi: so i guess it's routing conf are wrong
<blue|palm> NotchNick: hmm the latest is always the best in my opinion so edgy/feisty (edgy would maybe be better if you are new to linux)
* miza-x is away: friggin busy
<djbrown> yomm, im not even getting a menu from it as it is now
<blue|palm> NotchNick: linux is the same architecture everywhere so if you use any distro you could end up with the same result
<NotchNick> blue|palm yes the desktop or alternate version?
<kenthomson_> ikonia, 1) i am using beryl from "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main". 2) I am using the latest nvidia drivers from its website (installed though "envy")
<djbrown> yomm, drops right to error 17 and stops
<NotchNick> not sure if there is a difference though
<blue|palm> NotchNick: livecd is waaaaaay easier to install
<blue|palm> NotchNick: both install the same os but the livecd is far more friendlier
<ikonia> kenthomson_ ok - so you fine on the beryl version, what as the reason for not using the ubuntu supported nvidia drivers ?
<Jowi> felipeee, remove the bridge and set up the connection in the modem. that way the modem handle the connection so in effect, both win and linux will have connection without having to "dial"
<globe> kenthomson_: okay, I suppose that works (I just downloaded the file from nvidia.com).  Can you run opengl screensavers when not running beryl?
<James> Can anyone help me getting My Ubuntu Box hooked up to my TV via S-vid?
<NotchNick> blue|palm can I get a link please? I am using 64bit processor
<yomm> djbrown : yaikes :/
<djbrown> yomm, ill reboot and see if i can get a menu going.. brb
<Jowi> felipeee, pppoeconf should work fine in bridged mode. might be a driver problem. best to set it up in the modem.
<kenthomson_> ikonia, i wanted the latest nvidia drivers (stable) so i do it from their website. they are a sane company and wouldn't release any beta-buggy stuff as final-release drivers, besides i wanted the latest stuff and so had to bypass the lethargic packaging team at ubuntu's repos, besides ubuntu can't support proprietary stuff, so its not an ussye
<blue|palm> hmm... the easiest would be to go to www.ubuntu.com, click download the os, and choose a country closest to you :)
<felipeee> Jowi: i have to create an ppp connection in the modem, for no dialing right? and disable the bridging function?
<Jowi> felipeee, sorry, got a kid on my arm so typing is difficult. i need to take a break :)
<IdleOne> when do I use the check install command? is it after make and before make install?
<blue|palm> NotchNick: id advise against 64-bit atm
<kenthomson_> globe, all 3d acceleration including beryl/3d-screen-savers/games are working absolutely ok
<blue|palm> NotchNick: just download the 32 bit one
<felipeee> Jowi: no problems, do you have msn?
<Jowi> felipeee, yes
<ikonia> kenthomson_ thats not quite what I was asking. Why did you want the latest nvidia drivers, and you're a little out of understanding on the support issue
<Jowi> felipeee, no msn
<NotchNick> blue|palm so the 32bit will work?
<flake> after I do a make from source, should I link to the binary or do a make-install  ?
<dcordes> is there a channel where i can get information on Linux and pocket pcs?
<globe> kenthomson_: hmm. are you running beryl from svn or repo?
<PipIWYG> Okay.... I need someone else to help me out... aneeshm seems to have dissapeared on me
<koper> NotchNick, 32 bit will work
<kenthomson_> ikonia, because later versions = stabler versions + effecient harware management, besides they are not buggy-stable as they are final release drivers from a reputable company
<blue|palm> NotchNick: yes as koper said
<NotchNick> when I tried installing.. this is what happened
<NotchNick> Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<kenthomson_> globe, running beryl from "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main"
<felipeee> Jowi: ok, we talk later then, when you get free
<gharz> kenthomson_, i got it!!! thanks!!! when u say start-menu... u meant the menu bar... thanks!
<blue|palm> NotchNick: hmm then youll have to get the alternate cd then
<leeba> Help needed to get my ubuntu server online
<mmartinez> Can someon help me out here. All I need is to make sense of the following....
<leeba> Please
<globe> kenthomson_: okay. thats a repo.
<ikonia> kenthomson_ ok - so there was no real reason. The reason I say your out of understanding ont he support option, is because not all drivers are compatible with all kernel and glibc versions, which can cause unusual effects, which is why ubuntu packages certain versions that have no compatability issues
<kenthomson_> gharz, ya
<blue|palm> NotchNick: and you might have to command line install nvidia drivers (not difficult)
<ikonia> kenthomson_ just as an FYI for you
<leeba> what command do i use to put my server on line
<leeba> i have this as a possible but an not getting anywhere
<kenthomson_> ikonia, so you mean to say the later nvidia drivers may be causing this?
<koper> NotchNick, I'm using 64 bit ubuntu and haven't had any problems but then again I don't want flash. if you like that sort of stuff you're probably better off with 32 bit (personally i haven't noticed any difference in performance between the two)
<sdac221x_> i heard that the generic kernel that comes by default with Edgy handless different architectures so there is no need for specialized build.. is this true ??  what is the best kernel for duo core 2 laptops ?
<mmartinez> I don't understand the concept nor the usual steps to download, extract, and compile a program on my Linux instance.
<NotchNick> blue|palm: yea I have no idea how to do the command line install thing
<IdleOne> getting this error when trying to compile Gimmie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8804/ using instructions from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gimmie-a-new-panel-for-gnome-installation-in-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> kenthomson_ possibly
<ikonia> kenthomson_ just giving you food for thought
<blue|palm> NotchNick: ubuntu guides are wonderful
<blue|palm> NotchNick: if you have 2 computers your home free
<blue|palm> NotchNick: or you might have to download and print the ubuntu guide
<NotchNick> blue|palm can u guide me to those guides
<globe> kenthomson_: I am running the _latest_ beryl, but I had to change to svn to get everything to work.  I had to do an 'apt-get update & apt-get upgrade' before I could get everything working
<mmartinez> I don't think my questions are Ubuntu specific, but, Linux in general....
<ikonia> kenthomson_ its not always about latest = better, compatability and supportability
<kenthomson_> ikonia, but i noticed observable performance boost while running beryl+kiba-dock when i upgraded from ubuntu's nvidia drivers to nvidia's official latest drivers, and i would like to have that. besides i don't think nvidia would release a driver without thinking about having its negative effect on the worlds largest-growing most-used newbie-intensive distro
<leeba> export  http_proxy=:host:port"
<blue|palm> NotchNick: sure... www.ubuntuguide.com
<blue|palm> NotchNick: sure... www.ubuntuguide.org
<blue|palm> NotchNick: its one of them...
<leeba> is this correct?
<NotchNick> blue|palm and look for command line?
<ikonia> kenthomson_ I disagree, the nvidia drivers are built genericly and its up to the distro to move around them (mostly)
<merc> where the hell do i go to turn off my screensaver?
<leeba> i have my leeba@ubuntulbaber:~$   up on my screen...what do i do now?
<kenthomson_> ikonia, so you suggest downgrading the drivers? :(
<leeba> to put my ip address etc in to get online
<blue|palm> Does anyone have any experience with mpayer?
<koper> merc, system -> preferences -> screensaver ?
<ikonia> kenthomson_ well moving to a supported platform is often the easy way to debug problems and get ideas, then once its fixed you can always look at upgrading
<IdleOne> !ohmy | merc merc, it sure isnt in hell
<ubotu> merc merc, it sure isnt in hell: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmartinez> I successfuly installed Ubuntu onto a Virtual Machine instance on my PC. Within this Ubuntu VM, I would like to install penetration testing softwares, but, installing anything onto Ubuntu is a big production. Download, extract, compile....
<merc> i thought it'd be there, but i dont have a screensaver entry :\
<globe> kenthomson_: I also had to compile the nvidia drivers from source, that may be it too
<ikonia> globe the nvidia drivers are closed source
<merc> h e double hockey sticks!
<sdac221x_> if anyone see this message please just reply with anything...my messages seem to be invisible on ubuntu irc room since last week
<merc> sdac221x_: i see it.
<ikonia> sdac221x_ you mayu have been banned last week
<mmartinez> When I download a program to install, do I extract it? If so, where do I place the extract in? Once extracted, what?
<ikonia> mmartinez you don't download, you use synaptic and apt-get to install products from the ubuntu repo's
<IdleOne> mmartinez, what program?
<sdac221x_> ikonia:  when banned do you get notified ?  or you can still come into irc rooms
<ikonia> sdac221x_ you can "remain" in an irc room if not kicked, and yes you get notified, I was only offering a suggestion
<ugo> join #ubuntu.it
<PipIWYG> Anyone? Able to help me out... having a graphics problem on install
<IdleOne> sdac221x_, usualy when banned from a channel like #ubuntu you cant get in the room at all
<globe> ikonia: I dl the .run file from nvidia and it said it compiled the drivers b/c it couldnt find a pkg for my kernel....
<leeba> Hello
<sdac221x_> ok thanks
<leeba> Say..can you help me get my server on line?
<ikonia> globe ahh the glibc interface, not the driver, ok
<comoddor1> #ubuntu-gr
<blue|palm> can anyone assist me with a very annoiying mplayer problem that is keeping windows on my second harddrive still (i wont let go of windows till i can fix this :) )
<globe> ikonia: yea sorry
<mmartinez> IdleOne: Are you insterested in the penetration software or in learning how I go about downloading and installing these?
<ikonia> globe thats fine, just being clear
<koper> blue|palm, tell us what the problem is and we'll see if anyone has an answer
<kenthomson_> ikonia, globe thanks! i will have to do some more research on this issue
<IdleOne> mmartinez, I want to know what program you are trying to install as there may be a packaged version in the ubuntu repos
<blue|palm> When i play any movie, and come to a seen with deep bright red in it, the pixels are HUGE
<ikonia> blue|palm go into options and adjust the hugh
<cris> guys
<blue|palm> ikonia: im playing from cli
<ikonia> blue|palm maybe over bleed on colour
<cris> have someone tired feisty?
<ikonia> blue|palm go to options in cli
<ikonia> cris yes
<blue|palm> ikonia: more man page searching :)
<IdleOne> cris, type /join #ubuntu+1 for help with feisty
<mmartinez> Just joshing you Idle....I don't care. Here it is....it's BiLE.pl
<blue|palm> ikonia: what sort of option am i looking for, do you know ?
<PipIWYG> Need help with install issue... anyone able to assist??
<mmartinez> dfgsdg
<ikonia> blue|palm no idea from the cli
<ikonia> PipIWYG ask the question
<blue|palm> ikonia: what are the reccommended options for using mplayer (for best quality)
<IdleOne> mmartinez, you probably need to install perl so you can run .pl scripts
<blue|palm> ikonia: tell me for the gui and ill use the gui
<PipIWYG> Okay, at first I tried running Virtual Machine to start up the installtion, which loaded fine up to the boot menu. When I select the first option "Run or Install", it starts loading up, but eventually resizes my Virtual PC screen, with the Ubuntu logo stretched and out of the picture...
<ikonia> blue|palm you set it up on a per machine basis, depends on monitor, graphics card etc etc
<PipIWYG> then... it keeps on loading, and eventually comes back with the graphics all messed up... and I can see my pointer moving on screen, but I can't see any graphics... just lines and garbage... then...
<blue|palm> ikonia: lol
<PipIWYG> I burnt the ISO to CD, and attempted booting from CD, which eventually gave me some IO error on my HDD, and wouldn't even go as far as the VM console did...
<blue|palm> ikonia: ok :(
<ikonia> PipIWYG virtual machine issues, sorry, I'm not interested in running through settings with you.
<ikonia> PipIWYG you should have an understanding of VM's before using them
<mmartinez> OK...that makes sense. So...how do I go about that? Also, you mentioned Synaptic and apt-get...what are these, how do they work?
<Stormx2> Hey folks. How can I focus a certain window via a command?
<leeba> do you know the command I should use to enter my ip address, subnet mask, gateway, and dns servers?
<ikonia> Stormx2 I /think/ there is xsetfocus
<leeba> on my ubuntu server
<globe> PipIWYG: I would just go live cd
<eck> leeba: ifconfig
<ikonia> Stormx2 I /think/ there is xsetfocus not sure though
<mmartinez> as I understand it, synaptic is the
<IdleOne> !synaptic | mmartinez
<ubotu> mmartinez: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<eck> leeba: route for dns stuff
<PipIWYG> ikonia It's not like I haven't used it before... this is the first time this happens... either way... I get the same thing when I boot from CD
<mrli> Hi
<mmartinez> Oh trust me ubotu...I've read the manuals...they don't make total sense.
<Sky> O.S.R. - Open Source Revenge! http://nuxil.blogspot.com
<leeba> eck: ok i did ifconfig and got a list
<Stormx2> ikonia: Doesn't look like it. No sign of it in the repos.
<IdleOne> getting this error when trying to compile Gimmie http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8804/ using instructions from http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gimmie-a-new-panel-for-gnome-installation-in-ubuntu.html
<globe> is CUPS dead?
<Stormx2> ikonia: i'll google it
<eck> leeba: you can use ifconfig to set all the network parameters
<mmartinez> synaptic is a package manager....well....what does it manage? What part of the package and how does it do this?
<eck> look at the man page
<leeba> eck: so now i type in route for dns?
<Sky> O.S.R. - Open Source Revenge! http://nuxil.blogspot.com
<ikonia> Stormx2 its an old command and I'm not sure it exists in xorg
<Sky> O.S.R. - Open Source Revenge! http://nuxil.blogspot.com
<ikonia> leeba man route
<ikonia> Sky be quiet
<Sky> no problem XD
<Stormx2> Sky: #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<globe> mmartinez: not a part of the package....it manages which packages are installed
<PipIWYG> My understanding was that I could come here for assistance... obviously not.... thanks for the tip globe... will give it a bash!
<djbrown> yomm, yeah i cant even get a menu...
<IdleOne> mmartinez, "packages" are what programs are called in ubutnu. there are thousands of packages that you can install ( /msg ubotu !repos ) will explain some of it to you also see Universe and !multiverse
<mmartinez> how so?
<mrli> So how do I speak here >
<IdleOne> s/ubutnu/ubunut
<IdleOne> errrr
<IdleOne> ubuntu
<IdleOne> 
<globe> lol
<EdgEy> um, somehow i doubt this problem is related to ubuntu, but my windows-using friends can get this to work fine so..
<djbrown> anyone able to help me with some grub problems from the install
<EdgEy> can anyone here using firefox get the search box to accept input? http://armory.wow-europe.com/
<eck> djbrown: what is the problem?
<globe> EdgEy: yes
<Sky> Last time: O.S.R. - Open Source Revenge! http://nuxil.blogspot.com x D
<EdgEy> just me then.. argh.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<IdleOne> sky is spamming
<djbrown> eck, well.. the install messed up the devices so when i try to boot it up i get error 17
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host206-86.pool8250.interbusiness.it]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mrli> this is more of a shoutbox isn't it...
<ekimus> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<djbrown> eck, since hd0 isnt really hd0 at the bios i get that error
<djbrown> eck, and i dont get a prompt from grub so i cant fix it there
<IdleOne> mrli, this is real time chat not a shoutbox
<eck> djbrown: you will have to boot of a live cd, chroot into the old install, and fix it from there
<globe> EdgEy: you can't type in the search box in firefox?  on a webpage or in the program
<koper> EdgEy, you could make a bookmark for google search with a keyword so you type "g something" and search for something. Doesn't solve the problem but avoids it :)
<djbrown> eck, tried that but i cant get the dev system working in the chroot so it detects the disks
<EdgEy> globe, it's not everywhere, just on that particular site, it's a Flash search bar
<bhudda> Where are program files stored in linux?
<mrli> IdleOne: so I can ask a question here ?
<ikonia> djbrown chroot won't see it unless you have proc mounted
<blue|palm> Has anybody any idea how to fix my mplayer problem where my red pixels are huge!!!!!!!
<EdgEy> though it works in windows, i don't think its anything proprietary
<djbrown> eck, running from the live cd now since i cant get in to windows either
<IdleOne> mrli, yes
<leeba> ikonia and eck: : hooray I got to the manual page
<eck> djbrown: mount /dev at /mnt/ubuntu/dev (or whatever) before you chroot
<blue|palm> Has anybody any idea how to fix my mplayer problem where my red pixels are huge and blocky?
<djbrown> ikonia, proc is mounted
<ikonia> djbrown that way udev will work
<globe> EdgEy: ooh.  I thought you meant the search bar built into ff
<ikonia> djbrown does udev log any events
<EdgEy> hehe, that works fine
<tonyyarusso> bhudda: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> mrli, help is provided on a volunteer basis so ask for it and give it when you can 
<djbrown> ikonia, cant say i looked
<leeba> ikonia and eck: how do i add my ip info from herefrom here
<djbrown> ikonia, give me a sec
<bhudda> I need to redirect .torrent files to azureus but I don't know where it is
<kenthomson> HELP, i am look at (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia), which tell me to add (http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/dists/edgy/stable/) to my /etc/apt/sources.list, to get the latest stable nvidia drivers always. But on close inspection at the lupine page i see that under nvidia-glx, the description says "Description:	Not yet built!". So does that mean it is basically a dummy repo? How can there be a nv
<kenthomson> idia driver repo with a nvidia-glx being not-built? please help.
<eck> djbrown: when you run grub, do it from the shell instead of with grub-install so you can override what it detects
<koper> blue|palm, if you don't get any help here try the forum, sometimes it's easier to get an answer there. IRC is good when you need an answer fast.
<globe> EdgEy: yea, I cant type in that either.  it may be broken flash
<ikonia> djbrown you also need sysfs
<mmartinez> Thanks guys...! I'll read up a bit more and come back when I have more quests....Thanks again! Linux community is the shizzle....
<blue|palm> koper: like now
<ikonia> kenthomson missed the question, ask again
<Pak> sera
<blue|palm> koper: lol i want to uninstall windows... which was my media os
<mrli> IdleOne: Thanks ! Never used IRC before... Does someone know how to enable an automatic headphone detection in Edgy, so the main speakers will mute ?
<Pak> ragazzi n riesco a ionstallare linux
<leeba> ikonia and eck: it says Manual page rout(8) line 1
<eck> sysfs for grub?!
<EdgEy> globe, thanks for checking
<globe> EdgEy: the dropdown is broken too....all overlapping and such
<djbrown> ikonia, mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<Pak> lo scherma diventa NERO
<djbrown> ikonia, should be sufficient yes?
<ikonia> eck no for udev - he can't any devices
<Pak> cosa posso ffare?
<globe> EdgEy: np
<EdgEy> globe, yeah, the site itself is rather broken
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: for help with beryl join and ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> djbrown for udev you'll need sysfs too
<tonyyarusso> !nl | Pak
<ubotu> Pak: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<eck> ikonia: no devices in the chroot
<kenthomson> ikonia, HELP, i am look at (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia), which tell me to add (http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/dists/edgy/stable/) to my /etc/apt/sources.list, to get the latest stable nvidia drivers always. But on close inspection at the lupine page i see that under nvidia-glx, the description says "Description: Not yet built!". So does that mean it is basically a dummy repo? How can there
<kenthomson>  be a nv
<kenthomson> <kenthomson> idia driver repo with a nvidia-glx being not-built? please help.
<eck> no need for udev
<globe> EdgEy: do you run WOW in wine?
<djbrown> ikonia, how do i sort that then
<kenthomson> gnomefreak, i find this channel more responsive
<IdleOne> !it | Pak
<ubotu> Pak: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<EdgEy> globe, yes
<djbrown> ikonia, bind mount it from the live root?
<Pak> k
<ikonia> eck yes, thats why he needs sysfs to use udev in the chroot
<Pak> tnx
<bhudda> tonyyarusso: I want to redirect firefox .torrent downloads to azureus, where is it stored?
<gnomefreak> kenthomson: its offftopic forr this channel
<leeba> ikonia and eck: so type add then put in my ipaddress?
<ikonia> kenthomson get nvidai from the ubuntu repo - not lupines
<IdleOne> Pak, preggo
<eck> why not just bind mount /dev?
<Pak> i-m sorry
<EdgEy> globe, i figured out a workaround now, if you choose 'browse the armory' and select a search, a normal non-flash input box loads
<EdgEy> :)
<ikonia> eck thats fine, but he said he couldn't get udev to work,
<eck> djbrown: tbh, this is all covered in the gentoo documentation, where this is the usual install method
<ikonia> I thought thats what he watned
<globe> EdgEy: cool.  does WOW work well in wine?
<tonyyarusso> bhudda: Right click on a .torrent file, go to properties, and under that Open with.
<kenthomson> ikonia, even if i want to go that way? could you just tell me if the repo says nvidia-glx "not-yet-built", than whether it is a dummy repo or not?
<ikonia> kenthomson the repo says drivers are fine
<ikonia> kenthomson you are using edgy - yes
<EdgEy> globe, there is a performance hit, but it's otherwise perfect, apart from i can't get AA to work (it worked fine before a reinstall, user error)
<djbrown> eck, think it got it sorted now
<kenthomson> ikonia, in the repo page under nvidia-glx, the description says "not-yet-built". Does it mean that it doesn't exist (as of now) in that repo?
<globe> EdgEy: hmm.  never thought they would get it to work.  cool.
<ikonia> kenthomson which repo are you looking in
<djbrown> eck, thing is it finds the sata disks as hd0 hd1
<mrli> I tried alsamixer, and the more obvious volume control but there is only a check button, which is not exactly what I'm looking for
<ikonia> kenthomson and you are using edgy - yes
<leeba> ikonia and eck: it is on manual page rout(8) line 16... what do i type to add the ip address:
<kenthomson> ikonia, http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/dists/edgy/stable/
<djbrown> eck, but at boot i think they are hd2 hd3
<kenthomson> ikonia, find the term nvidia-glx on that webpage and read the description
<eck> djbrown: you can over ride them with the device command
<leeba> in the command line
<ikonia> kenthomson - I just told you to not use lupines repo - to use the ubuntu one
<leeba> ikonia and eck: sorry.. in the command line?
<ikonia> leeba please stop talking to me
<leeba> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<leeba> sorry
<kenthomson> ikonia, and i asked whether you would be kind enough to still help me if my opinion differed from yours ;)
<eck> djbrown: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html
<djbrown> eck, might have it sorted.. have to reboot and check...
<babo> can anyone help me debug a sound issue ?
<ikonia> kenthomson well yeah, but it sort of defeats the object if lupine doesn't have an nvida build
<Stormx2> Heya. I've got LIRC setup via my line-in using the lirc-alsa driver. I need to start lirc on boot, but the "lircd" needs root permissions. I guess it needs to start after alsa has started. Any ideas? I'm very new to the whole linux boot process.
<francois> babo: can't help if you dont' ask the question ;)
<ikonia> Stormx2 did you get lirc out of the ubuntu repo ?
<babo> francois: my mic isn't working. I've done everything that I can think of to fix it ...
<Pak> I get problems when I try to install kubuntu...after I install it and reboot the computer, the display gets black and it doesn't do anything
<Stormx2> ikonia: compiled. Works a treat.
<darkcommon> LO!
<Pak> can someone help me?
<leafw> is there any way to get reliable sleep/suspend in thinkpads with edgy? Does feisty do a better job?
<ikonia> Stormx2 clearly it doesn't as you can't start it
<darkcommon> Pak its XServer
<ikonia> Stormx2 why did you not use the repo's version ?
<darkcommon> you need an better GraphicsCard (probably)
<Stormx2> ikonia: Excuse me?
<Pak> ah
<ikonia> Stormx2 why did you not use the repo's version ?
<Stormx2> ikonia: I can start it, it works fine.
<ekimus> is there some udev guide available, i want to create a few raid devices on reboot but haven't used udev by now
<Pak> isn't there anything else I can do?
<ikonia> Stormx2 then why are you asking for boot script help ?
<kelsin> babo: are you getting any error messages? When you run "gnome-volume-control" (or double click the speaker in the panel) is the microphone muted or set to no volume?
<francois> babo: don't know, sorry, ask generally, my mic just worked, but it might have to do with something in the xorg file
<Stormx2> ikonia: If you are too stubborn to help with something that isn't lirc-specific or specific to how I installed it at all, please say nothing.
<PipIWYG> Can anyone tell me if there's a shortcut key assigned to launch console... or to exit X Server so that I can try to configure my display?
<eck> ekimus: it might be simpler just to create the device nodes statically
<LinuxNoob> greetings
<EdgEy> PipIWYG, ctrl+alt+function key
<ikonia> Stormx2 I'm asking what the problem is - and why you didn't use the ubuntu repo version
<PipIWYG> Thanks
<Stormx2> ikonia: I don't need to be ridiculed for something I've got working. I've been using ubuntu since warty, don't tell me how to install packages.
<EdgEy> by function key i mean, F1/F2 etc
<Pak> well, thanks anyway
<Pak> bye bye
<Stormx2> ikonia: Its not a problem. Its a question. I need to start a command as root after alsa has started
<ikonia> Stormx2 are you deaf ?? I'm not rediculing you, I'm asking a.) what the problem is if you can start it b.) why you didn't use the repo version ?
<eck> ekimus: if you want to do it with udev, look at the man page
<kelsin> Stormx2: he's asking perfectly acceptable questions. If you didn't install with the ubuntu packages, it's good to know why
<ikonia> Stormx2 ok so drop a boot script in
<Stormx2> ikonia: That is basically the same text as initial question.
<ikonia> kelsin exactly - was there a reason
<LinuxNoob> I tried to install Edgy x64 last night and had an issue: "Fatal server error: no screens found" and I'm trying to boot up so I can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but it won't get past "Booting the kernel." any ideas?
<Stormx2> ikonia; Righto, how?
<ekimus> eck: i did that already but a) now's the time to learn udev (afaik even debian uses it now) and b) because i can - well in the future hopefully
<ikonia> Stormx2 well, right a boot script and depending on which ubuntu version you're using depends where you put it
<ikonia> Stormx2 why did you not use the repo version
<ekimus> eck: hehe, wow the first rtfm in my ubuntu career
<kelsin> Stormx2: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ first hit in google for ubuntu startup script
<eck> ekimus: also, good documentation in /usr/share/doc/udev
<Stormx2> ikonia: I appreciate the help, sorry about that. I installed from source because I had some issues with the deb. It turns out I was doing it wrong. I swapped between the deb and the source for a while before I realised what I was doing wrong. I got it working, and, why risk losing a working install?
<eck> that's probably more accessible
<eck> udev can be a bit of a bear though
<babo> kelsin: nope, no error messages. Nothing is on mute.
<alexstacey> hello
<ikonia> Stormx2 just to be clear where you using a random deb or the package from the ubuntu repo ?
<LinuxNoob> hello alex
<kelsin> Stormx2: the repository version installs a boot script for you, one of the main reaons we keep asking
<Stormx2> ikonia: Ubuntu repo.
<kelsin> Stormx2: /etc/init.d/lirc
<alexstacey> can anyone recommend a good gui scp app?
<ikonia> kelsin thats one of the reasons I was asking
<eck> alexstacey: nautilus
<Stormx2> kelsin: Well, I'll try installing the repo version then I suppose.
<tonyyarusso> alexstacey: nautilus?
<Stormx2> Actually blah
<ikonia> Stormx2 try installing the package - ripping of the install script, hackingit then copying it place, then removing the package
<ikonia> Stormx2 thats assuming you're hell bent on using the soruce version
<Stormx2> Is the repo version designed for serial devices only?
<alexstacey> eck and tonyyarusso - i thank you =] 
<Stormx2> Or can it be used with alsa too?
<kelsin> Stormx2: or just download the deb and take the init script out of it, yeah
<ikonia> Stormx2 no, I've got it running on a usb
<finalbeta> !launchapd
<ikonia> Stormx2 alsa ??? alsa is a sound device
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launchapd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> alexstacey: places > connect to server
<finalbeta> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<LinuxNoob> ok, if no one can help, is there a way to remove this crap OS, since it won't work with my PC? (as in remove the GRUB boot loader)
<Stormx2> LinuxNoob: Install windows.
<ikonia> LinuxNoob thats not the way to ask
<ikonia> LinuxNoob good luck with that attitude
<Stormx2> LinuxNoob: First, shoot yourself in the face.
<ikonia> Stormx2 are you sure you meant alsa before, or did you mean usb (perhaps)
<francois> ahahaha
<LinuxNoob> sorry, i'm in a bad mood, i spend 9 hours last night trying to get this to work and i've gotten nowhere
<Stormx2> LinuxNoob: What problem did you have?
<ikonia> LinuxNoob sorry if I can't be bothered to help with your attitude
<un4get> :)
<kelsin> babo: can you run "sudo cat /var/lib/alsa/asound.state" and then pastebin it?
<LinuxNoob>  I tried to install Edgy x64 last night and had an issue: "Fatal server error: no screens found" and I'm trying to boot up so I can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but it won't get past "Booting the kernel."
<kelsin> !pastebin | babo
<ubotu> babo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> ikonia: I meant alsa. My first message specifcally mentioned line-in.
<LinuxNoob> it won't boot in recovery mode either
<ikonia> Stormx2 line in - lirc as a remove control daemon, I may have missunderstood what you're using it for
<hannu> !pastebin | hannu
<Stormx2> LinuxNoob: Thats an X error. You can't get to X before ubuntu has booted.
<Seb_SFI> Hello does someone came to compile its own valgrind on edgy. It's not working.
<tonyyarusso> LinuxNoob: What happens in recovery mode?
<ikonia> Stormx2 I'm interested how your using a remote control demon with a sounddevice,sounds interesting
<kelsin> LinuxNoob: just use your windows cd, there is a recovery program "fixmbr" that will overright you're mbr back to windows defaults
<Stormx2> LinuxNoob: So your kernel must have worked at some point
<Stormx2> ikonia: I didn't want to buy an IR receiver so I just made one.
<PipIWYG> Is it a problem if I get a msg saying "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)?
<LinuxNoob> yes, after the install finished, i was at the BASH shell (xserver couldn't boot), and then when I rebooted to windows to ask a question, it won't boot into bash anymore
<Stormx2> ikonia: Was very easy and extremely cheap. Plus if you unmute the line-in you can hear the button noises, hah
<kelsin> Stormx2: if it's a compile time option then I'm sure it's included, most deb packages have most features included. If it's a runtime option then it will definiately work
<babo> kelsin: thanks ... http://www.pastebin.ca/382468
<LinuxNoob> all i typed was "man sudo" and rebooted
<Stormx2> kelsin: Its a compile-time option
<ikonia> Stormx2 sounds interesting, but I'm not sure how you can use an infrared device with a soundcard device (simpliosticly)
<tonyyarusso> LinuxNoob: It definitely sounds like it IS booting - you just have an X problem
<rapid> as a remote possibly?
<LinuxNoob> well, how do i get to the bash shell so I can try to reconfig it?
<rapid> Linux_Junkie, go into system, terminal.
<ikonia> Stormx2 from expereince normally the input is serial, usb, parallel etc, so I'm interested how your using an audio interface (alsa) as an input, sounds very unusual
<Stormx2> ikonia: Nice little componant and a small circuit. You get a jack plug, cut the wire, solder the output on, plug it in, and voila ;)
<tonyyarusso> LinuxNoob: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<LinuxNoob> during boot? or at the GRUB loader
<ikonia> Stormx2 do you have any docs, I'd be really interested in seeing it, more so because I had no idea it was even possible, let alone how to do it
<tonyyarusso> LinuxNoob: After it's booted.
<Stormx2> ikonia: one moment.
<ikonia> Stormx2 thanks
<LinuxNoob> ok, i'll try... brb
<LinuxNoob> thank you
<Stormx2> ikonia: http://lirc.org/ir-audio.html
<WannabeNewbie> Anyone know how to fix a mouse issue. My issue is the mouse will not click on most items but will on others. For instance I can click synaptic manager from the drop down list but I cannot click on the apply button inside the application. Ideas?
<SonnyJim> Hi there, normally a gentoo user but I thought I'd try out Ubuntu on an old laptop.  Is it possible to install ubuntu with 128M of RAM?
<ikonia> Stormx2 thank you
<rapid> SonnyJim, yes
<Stormx2> ikonia: I used that circuit, but instead of the simple "audio" driver (I couldn't get it working) I used the alsa driver
<ikonia> SonnyJim your on the border line
<isofunk> sup?
<Stormx2> ikonia: Its sitting on top of my monitor in an old audio tape case.
<ikonia> Stormx2 thats the part that interests me using an audio interface, no idea how that works
<ikonia> Stormx2 sounds very different
<ikonia> I'll be reading this
<SonnyJim> I'm having troubles, I'll get the error message in a bit.  It's something to do with gpm not being able to write to disk
<ikonia> SonnyJim should be straight forward for someone use to using gentoo
<azabua> does anyone know of a good flv  2 mpeg converter for VCD creation?
<Stormx2> ikonia: I bought a 5V adaptor but you could easily use a USB cable or whatever...
<SonnyJim> "GPM could not create an authorisation file. No space left on disk"  Are there some boot options I'll need to tweak?
<ikonia> SonnyJim the error is pretty clear
<SonnyJim> ikonia: And your recommended remedy?
<ikonia> Stormx2 I can see how it would interface with usb or say serial but its the alsa bit thats curious
<ikonia> SonnyJim clear some space
<Stormx2> ikonia: Its just sound
<SonnyJim> ikonia: I'm trying to install
<azabua> does anyone know of a good flv  2 mpeg converter for VCD creation?
<Stormx2> ikonia: You set the line-in as your capture device, and it just receives the data
<SonnyJim> Haven't even got to putting stuff on disk yet
<kelsin> Stormx2: what compile time option is it?
<eck> SonnyJim: how much space did you allocate?
<isofunk> ?
<ikonia> Stormx2 reading up on this
<kelsin> babo: one sec :) sorry for being slow
<SonnyJim> eck: I don't even get to do that, it's still in console mode
<Stormx2> kelsin: Can't remember. In the ./configure it lets you choose the driver you want
<ikonia> SonnyJim so you've not got enough ram to launch gpm as the disk is "ram"
<SonnyJim> ikonia: nss
<azabua> does anyone know of a good flv  2 mpeg converter for VCD creation?
<Stormx2> ikonia: i actually used this circuit, sorry: http://people.inf.ethz.ch/mringwal/lirc/
<ikonia> Stormx2 bookmarked, thank you
<eck> azabua: i think mencoder will work
<azabua> should I go to another channel
<babo> kelsin: np
<azabua> eck: aggreed yet I don't think it's that user friendly
<azabua> do you know of any .... plain english tutorials
<azabua> ?
<Shane-S> is there a pre-package Webalizer or AWStats I could install on my ubuntu server?
<eck> azabua: i think that's pretty much your only option for transcoding in linux
<ikonia> Shane-S search the repos
<Stormx2> ikonia: The tsop chip handles the IR. Then a couple resistors shrink the current and it gets fed right into the line-in. Its as simple as that
<eck> azabua: i think there are some frontends, not sure how well they work
<azabua> do you know of any documentation?
<Stormx2> ikonia: I didn't even use a PCB ;P
<koper> azabua, check out doom9.org it's the best place for that kind of stuff.
<bigjohnto> anyone here used g4u?
<ikonia> Stormx2 you've sparked an interest
<tonyyarusso> Shane-S: should be at least one of those in the repos
<WannabeNewbie> Ideas on how to get a mouse to function properly? It was working just fine, then I installed some updates for it through synaptic, after that it all went to hell in a hand-basket. I uninstalled through synaptic and am still having the same issues. Ideas?
<azabua> will do ... thanks a bunch ... will return if I get any news
<MrAssembler> hi, i am new to ubuntu and i want to modify the startup process of my system, but i cant find the file initab, where, on other systems, the init program gets its information. where is this file or the ubuntu equivalent??
<Stormx2> ikonia: :) Make one, if you don't already have an IR device. Its very reliable with a high enough sample rate
<Shane-S> bigjohnto: try g4l thing it has a larger user base
<SonnyJim> bigjohnto: I've heard there was a few copyright issues surrounding it, as in it was pretty much lifted from someelse without permission
<kelsin> Stormx2: looking at the debian unstable package at least, it checks for alsa hardware and includes the alsa driver, so I bet the package includes it, that was probably irrelavent info by this point
<Shane-S> thats an "L" not a "one"
<bigjohnto> ok
<bigjohnto> thanks
<Stormx2> kelsin: Yeah. Well, I just need to know when alsa starts, and start lircd after that...
<eck> MrAssembler: there is no longer an inittab, look at /etc/event.d/
<kelsin> babo: so when you run Programs->Sound->Sound Recorder, does it not let you select Microphone, or does it and you get no sound?
<humbolto> how to get the best out of my nvidia card?!
<humbolto> my cpu utilization is 100% when I run gl-billiard (or anything gl). seems like all is rendered on my cpu instead of on my nvidia card.
<MrAssembler> ah ok thx eck!
<bigjohnto> and you are sure g4l is different then g4u?
<humbolto> no beryl running when doing that
<Shane-S> bigjohnto: when I searched 2 month ago yeah
<Lord_Vader> humbolto, have you installed nvidia drivers?
<bigjohnto> ok cool thanks
<kelsin> Stormx2: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ that site tells you have to install a startup script, man update-rc.d will tell you more about setting priority
<Shane-S> bigjohnto: I had used g4u and its didn't have a GUI like g4l screenshots showed
<kelsin> Stormx2: as long as the priority is after alsa's you'll be good
<Shane-S> well text based gui anyways
<eck> MrAssembler: i think that the stuff that used to be handled by the combination of init + inittab is now all done by upstart, so you might look at the documentation for that if you are doing something that requires editing the equivalent of the inittab
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: yes
<eck> although i think that really all it is used for is spawning gettys on the ttys
<djbrown> eck: can you give me those links again
<babo> kelsin: I get no sound ...
<Lord_Vader> humbolto, beryl isn't very stable, I have it myself but it's shut down for now
<Leo__> hello. I've been using ubuntu edgy eft 6.10 for a couple of months and it just broke down in some way. I don't know how these things work really, but it crashed, then i went to recovery mode and it started a volume check, got to about 42% then failed. I can't get on ubuntu now so i'm on windows. anyone able to help? cheers
<babo> kelsin: I can record, but I can't hear the playback ...
<Seb_SFI>  Is there a Chan for developpers ?
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: xorg.conf device driver nvidia. Not talking about beryl at all!
<Shane-S> this is gonna sound dumb...how do I search the repos?
<francois> Leo__: you using dual boot on the same drive ?
<kelsin> babo: but you can select "Microphone" correct?
<eck> djbrown: read 7.4.2 of this: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html
<Leo__> ummmmmm
<Stormx2> kelsin: Where are all the init (or whatever) scripts stored? I'll find out what priority alsa is...
<Leo__> i have windows on a partition, and linux on another
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: want to run gl apps accelerated on my nvidia card that's it
<francois> Leo__: but on the same drive correct /
<Leo__> yes
<kelsin> Shane-S: you can use the "apt-get" program on the command line, or "aptitude" frmo a terminal or "Synaptic" from the Administration menu in gnome
<Lord_Vader> humbolto, sorry I misinterpreted that.. where did you get your nvidia drivers?
<Shane-S> ok, no web-based search huh
<babo> kelsin: LineIn/MicBypass/Capture/ExtMic.  ... btw ... the mic that I'm using is the one that's inbuilt in the laptop
<francois> Leo__: well at least we know its not a drive failure, well at least lets hope not
<kelsin> Stormx2: in the /etc/rc#.d folders: locate alsa | grep ^\/etc\/rc
<francois> Leo__: so where exactly does it stop
<tonyyarusso> Shane-S: packages.ubuntu.com, yes - but apt is more direct, since you can then install what you find
<kelsin> babo: and none of those let you get the input? Is the Mike "on"? is there some function key switch to turn it off on the laptop?
<Shane-S> ty
<Leo__> i think 42%, but it doesn't say where or at what stage. it mentions something about files being read only, which is odd as just as it was crashing, my openoffice docs wouldn't save and said they were read only
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: they are included in the restricted-modules package
<Stormx2> kelsin: Mines in 0 and 6? o.o
<exs> how do I get gaim to send the same message to 10 of my contacts at the same time?.. msgplus for windows does that by typing /all before the message
<djbrown> eck: not exactly sure what the sata disks end up as though
<Lord_Vader> humbolto, you should NOT be using those included in there, they are OBSELETE
<francois> Leo__: ok, so you boot up ubuntu, and it procedes to do a drive check ? and crashes at 42% ?
<Shane-S> lol I forget if I have dapper or edgy installed :P
<Shane-S> what was .10?
<Leo__> francois: aye, that's correct
<djbrown> eck: since the live cd get's the disks at hd0 hd1 im guessing they would end up as hd2 hd3 when the usual ide stuff is active at boot
<uberF> err
<kelsin> Stormx2: bottom line is if you set it to priority 99 it will go after alsa no matter what
<un4get> hello there. how can i view chinese character and translate it in ubuntu ?
<kelsin> Stormx2: that's where more startup scripts that just want to be run after the main system daemons go
<francois> Leo__: have you let it run for a while ? to see if it just needs time ? or does it crash giving error
<Stormx2> kelsin: Okay
<azabua> my goal is to convert youtube video in to VCD's so I can play them on my DVD player ... I'm very close to this process anyone interested?
<Stormx2> kelsin: And in the rc's, does the stuff in 6 start after the stuff in 0, yeah?
<uberF> i pressed F1 (or something like that) and my system switched away from the gui to TTY1,  how do i get it back?
<kelsin> Stormx2: I have my main one is rcS which is for normal single user stuff
<killown> My grub boot manager was erased how I do to recover grub now?
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: I am using some from an other repository. But anyhow, this certainly is not the source of my problem!
<Leo__> it does crash giving an error. i should have written it down. i could write it down and get back here
<francois> uberF: alt f7
<kelsin> Stormx2: no, you should mess with those folders, you place your script in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to add symlinks to those rc folders
<azabua> if it's been done would love to know how and when?
<babo> kelsin: there's speaker key on the laptop. On windows it works fine and comes up as blue. On linux it comes up as red and I can't toggle it ...
<francois> Leo__: yes please, otherwise i don't know what to look for :)
<kelsin> Stormx2: 6 is for reboot and 0 is for halt, my main alsa file was linked to S
<Lord_Vader> humbolto, u sure? it looks to me like your drivers are not doing it's job with the hardware acceleration
<koper> killown,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<kelsin> babo: what type of laptop?
<azabua> yesterday I did my first however the converter I used left a crappy watermark
<Stormx2> kelsin: kk
<Leo__> sure thing. sorry, a bit crap at all this. back in a bit
<Stormx2> kelsin: Thanks, I understand now :)
<azabua> doom9.org was last updated 2003
<azabua> so it's out of date
<Stormx2> kelsin: its all executed as root, yeah?
<un4get> any word translater for ubuntu ?
<kelsin> Stormx2: yes, if you need a lot more help you can google for debian startup scripts as well, a lot of info on the web and it's the same system of course
<kelsin> Stormx2: (if you need to do something really crazy with them etc)
<Seb_SFI> Hello does someone came to compile its own valgrind on edgy. It's not working.
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: Which should direct our suspicion onto something being wrong in xorg.conf!
<koper> azabua, you checked out their forum too?
<Ultra> ello
<azabua> still reading ....
<un4get> !help translate
<azabua> searching ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help translate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> Seb_SFI: any reason you aren't using valgrind from the ubuntu repositories?
<azabua> koper: thanks for the tip
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: Since I configured the damn thing to work with beryl, I guess I must have commented out something I would need for GL apps.
<Ultra> got a bit of an interesting problem... trying to install ubuntu onto a laptop with a broken CDROM and without the ability to boot from a USB flash drive
<djbrown> eck: also i dont have a /etc/grub.conf as suggested by that document to use for the update
<Ultra> it does however have XP already installed
<Ultra> is there a way to install ubuntu from within XP?
<eck> djbrown: you can set hd* to whatever you like, the important thing is that it is mapped to the correct device in the device.map
<humbolto> Lord_Vader: Guess Load "Dri" and Load "GLcore" might be riquired
<Lord_Vader> humbolto, you seem to be happy with your little problem there, I really think you should uninstall the restricted modules (nvidia-kernel-common) and get fresh drivers from nvidia.com, reconfigure your xorg.conf with the nvidia-supplied tool
<killown> My grub boot manager was erased how I do to recover grub now?
<djbrown> eck: yeah.. and i did try setting it manually in devices.map to hd2 and hd3
<killown> I have distro live ubuntu
<killown> I need recover grub
<eck> djbrown: /etc/grub/conf is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> !grub >
<djbrown> eck: ran grub-install hd2 after that, didnt work
<ikonia> !grub >killown
<kelsin> killown: someone JUST linked it to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Seb_SFI> kelsin: yes : too old, I am interrested by the recents features. I was hoping a source compile should work as usual but not for this tool ...
<Kisom> Ultra: Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe out. I used the same thing to install Debian, worked quite good.
<djbrown> eck: did grub-install hd3 and that didnt work either
<koper> killown,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<eck> djbrown: no need for grub-install, that will overwrite the settings
<Ultra> thanks Kisom
<killown> djbrown: I cannot grub-install /dev/hda  its say device not found
<ikonia> !grub >killown
<djbrown> eck: how do i update the grub install after changing devices.map then
<battlesquid> is there some application that can run simple windows programs? must run on ubuntu 6.10 amd64!
<eck> djbrown: with the --batch command listed
<kelsin> battlesquid: wine
<djbrown> eck: dumps a lod of errors and exits
<battlesquid> kelsin, for amd64?
<djbrown> eck: load*
<eck> djbrown: uh, just do this
<kelsin> battlesquid: not sure about the amd64 requirement, but it's one of the only packages for running windows programs easily
<eck> type 'grub' and you will be dropped into a grub shell
<milian> hi there, has someone build kde4 here? if so - do you know which package is the network-manager dependency for kdebase? (network-manager-dev does not seem to be sufficient)
<eck> then you set up your devices with the 'device' command, and finish it off with the 'setup' command
<djbrown> killown: you'd have to do grub-install hd0
<ikonia> milian ask in #kde
<Pollywog> what is the best way to install Gnome on a kubuntu Edgy system?
<ikonia> !grub >killown
<battlesquid> kelsin, i know wine, but it's only 32 package for that
<ikonia> Pollywog apt-get install gnome
<dojo> hey all,how do i upgrade libefreetype6 because it doesnt give me a upgrade option
<eck> i think the syntax is like 'device (hd0) /dev/hda'
<milian> ikona: in #kde4-devel they said I shall ask here :D
<kelsin> Pollywog: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<djbrown> eck: ill give that a shot then
<Pollywog> ahh thanks that was too obvious for me
<babo> kelsin: HP Pavillion 6000
<ikonia> milian its not pre-packages yet, so ask in #kde
<ikonia> milian there is no ubuntu package yet
<milian> mkay
<eck> and to install it to the mbr you run 'setup (hd0,2)' where that corresponds to the third partition of the device hd0 is mapped to
<ikonia> milian that i'm aware of
<killown> I have do update-grub
<killown> it work fine
<ikonia> !grub >killown
<killown> ?
<killown> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ultra> Kisom: surely that's gonna be a pretty slow installation... it'll be running from a non-native FS won't it?
<milian> ok, thanks ikonio, I'll compile it then
<bullgard1> Ultra: There is a way to boot Ubuntu from within Windows. I have read that. Please google for it.
<djbrown> eck: the setup command should be for the disk that linux is on correct?
<djbrown> eck: setup (hd2) in this case
<eck> djbrown: the 'hd0' and 'hd1' and so forth are just to make it convenient for you to refer to them, grub will translate these to bios devices behind the scenes
<ikonia> bullgard1 there is an install method within windows - not a boot method
<Ultra> bullgard1: note that i'm not trying to do it VM-style... i actually want to replace XP
<kelsin> babo: from googling it appears that many people can't get that microphone to work, you might be out of luck with that onbaord microphone
<eck> djbrown: it should refer to the partition that /boot i son
<Kisom> Ultra: Hmm, I never really did check that installer out. Looks like the O/S will be running under Windows if I understood the page correctly. I used the installer from goodbye-microsoft.com, which will install Debian in its own partition.
<Ultra> ic
<kernel_geek> Hi i try to compile a program (I already have build-essential installed), I get this error: test1.c:1:20: error:  stdio.h: No such file or directory
<eck> setup needs a device and a partition, as in (hd0,2)
<ikonia> kernel_geek you are missing the headers, or the program is lookingin the wrong place
<ikonia> kernel_geek don't ask how to fix - you should know if you're building software
<bullgard1> Ultra: I was speaking about 'installing'.
<eck> djbrown: the setup command is how grub will know how to find your grub menu.lst file when you boot up the computer
<kernel_geek> Ok thanks, how do I fix that then ?
<ikonia> kernel_geek don't ask how to fix - you should know if you're building software
<Ultra> bullgard1: just making sure, thanks
<Pollywog> qebab I think you should clean up your exit message
<qebab> does anyone know if I would make a mistake by trying to install ubuntu on my Lenovo ThinkPad Z61t?
<kernel_geek> What specify at the gcc command ?
<qebab> what did it say? :o
<ikonia> kernel_geek don't ask how to fix - you should know if you're building software
<kernel_geek> ok :D
<Pollywog> qebab something about pa?
<qebab> ah ok
<dojo> how do i uphrade libfreetype6
<qebab> that sounds about right
<djbrown> eck: yeah, but i cant run it on that disk since it's called something else on the live cd
<Pollywog> or it was someone with same name in that case I apologize
<qebab> 5 years and I'm still not cured of that disease
<ikonia> dojo see if there is an update in synaptic
<Stormx2> What does everyone here use in the way of FTP clients?
<djbrown> eck: like it should be setup (hd2,1) but the system only sees hd0 and 1
<ikonia> Stormx2 "ftp"
<kernel_geek> Well I can normally compile software but I thought I would give C ago. Is that such a crime. ??
<ikonia> Stormx2 but ftp is weak
<ikonia> kernel_geek don't ask how to fix - you should know if you're building software
<kelsin> kernel_geek: "dpkg -l | grep libc6-dev" does that return anything?
<ikonia> kernel_geek how is that giving C ago
<Stormx2> ikonia: You type really quickly! How many wpm can you do?
<eck> djbrown: i think you are confused, hd0 and hd1 are just names that grub gives to devices. the only thing you are really interested in are /dev device nodes
<freddy13> hi ... i've got a hama s1 gaming mouse that i'd like to configure under gnome 2.16.1 to make the side buttons work. the wheel works fine as a button and wheel.... can anyone help me
<kernel_geek> I am learning
<ikonia> Stormx2 man ;)
<ikonia> many
<eck> djbrown: you map the hd* entries to devices in /dev and then grub figures out what bios devices they are associated with
<Stormx2> not accurate tho, eh? ;)
<kernel_geek> yup: ii  libc6-dev                              2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4       GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files
<ikonia> Stormx2 not on this laptop - stupid sticky keys
<ikonia> and fat figners
<qebab> Look guys, I'm considering to migrate to linux, but there are a couple of things I want to figure out first, and I couldn't find it in help.ubuntu.com
<qebab> can someone try to answer a couple of questions for me?
<Stormx2> qebab: Fire away
<qebab> ok
<eck> grub doesn't care if you call if hd0 or hd99, as long as you have it mapped to the correct device under /dev
<freddy13> hi ... i've got a hama s1 gaming mouse that i'd like to configure under gnome 2.16.1 to make the side buttons work. the wheel works fine as a button and wheel.... can anyone help me
<dojo> ikonia i checked in synaptic pakage manager but it didnt give me the choice to upgrade
<ikonia> dojo then there is no upgrade available at the moment
<kelsin> kernel_geek: and "ls /usr/include/stdio.h"?
<qebab> first off, I couldn't find this specific laptop in the page of supported laptops, but an earlier model was in it with only a few problems
<qebab> does that mean it will probably work well on this one too?
<djbrown> eck: hrm.. ok
<kernel_geek> yup its there
<ikonia> qebab check the speific hardware for supportablity, eg the chipsets
<dojo> im shure there is because when i click upgrade libcario it says?:
<djbrown> eck: if that was the case it should have worked by default
<dojo>  Depends: libfreetype6 (>=2.2) but 2.1.10-1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<Stormx2> qebab: Make/model please
<kelsin> kernel_geek: then what command are you running that shoorts the error? You have the file in the right place
<qebab> IBM Lenovo ThinkPad Z61t
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(poningru/#ubuntu) Allen3373: do this 'lsusb -v'
(poningru/#ubuntu) and find your usb card
(yurimxpxma1/#ubuntu) Subhuman: I did that, but I couldn't figure out how to use it. Could you guide me through it please? :)
(poningru/#ubuntu) then pastebin that
(Allen3373/#ubuntu) poningru: um, where do I do that?
(poningru/#ubuntu) wheels3572: yes
(riaal/#ubuntu) how to mount a disk every time I rebot?
(kelsin/#ubuntu) bigfuzzyjesus: are you not using DHCP?
(ekimus/#ubuntu) bigjohnto: route add default <ip-address> gw _or_ ip route add default via 10.200.1.1 dev eth0
(garrido/#ubuntu) kelsin, http://pastebin.ca/382529
(Subhuman/#ubuntu) yurimxpxma1, your type sudo testdisk
(poningru/#ubuntu) Allen3373: a terminal
<wheels3572> poningru, I wanna delete like files that start with xfce4 from desktop is why im asking
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: I'm there
<Subhuman> itll list the hdds you have - your prob just have one
<Subhuman> push enter
<Allen3373> poningru: I have no idea
<raven3x7> kelsin yeah
<riaal> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<poningru> wheels3572: rm -rf xfce4*
<kelsin> garrido: if you can't install anything else you can try to reinstall with dpkg --force-all -i <file> and if that doesn't work you can try to force remove dpkg --force-all -r <file>
<Subhuman> then select the partition type - select intel
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: Ok, now choose Intel?
<poningru> Allen3373: go to applications->accessories->terminal
<wheels3572> poningru, what is the -rf commands for if I may ask?
<yurimxpxma1> sry, this chat's going a little fast lol
<Subhuman> yeah
<poningru> wheels3572: recursive and force
<Allen3373> poningru: ok, it's on the other side of the house. brb
<riaal> please, how to make sur my hdd's mount when I reebot?
<poningru> as in it doesnt ask you ever time
<wheels3572> poningru, ty
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: Now, do I want to analyse or what?
<poningru> and recursive is to delete all the files under it
<ekimus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ekimus> riaal: ^^^
<Subhuman> what are the options - a long time since i used testdisk...
<garrido> kelsin, nope, didn't work :(
<riaal> cheers ekimus
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: Analyse, Advanced, Geometry, Options, MBR Code, Delete, Quit
<garrido> kelsin, I have just updated to feisty, so I have a new kernel running - I'll try to reboot with the previous kernel and see how it goes
<raven3x7> anyone know how i get back to gcj from sun-java?
<poningru> raven3x7: use update-alternatives command
<Subhuman> yurimxpxma1, its analyse
<poningru> !update-alternatives | raven3x7
<Subhuman> btw- anything it finds it will put in the current active directory
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: Now just proceed?
<kelsin> garrido: yeah past that I'm not a total expert on dpkg, so if the force remove command doesn't work I'm stumped, good luck
<Subhuman> yep
<raven3x7> poningru, but it doesnt find java-gcj
<poningru> raven3x7: you are supposed to install that
<poningru> first
<Subhuman> it will take a while - get a coffee or read a book or something :)
<garrido> kelsin, thnx, I'll come back to tell you how it goes...
<raven3x7> poningru, i already have. ill do a reinstall and see what happens
<poningru> raven3x7: no hold on
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: I ran analyse once before today but couldn't figure out what to do after that. What do I do when this is done?
<wheels3572> !format > wheels351972
<wheels3572> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<poningru> raven3x7: what command are you running for update-alternatives?
<Subhuman> yurimxpxma1, in the folder u ran testdisk i think - there will be folders containing everything it found
<Subhuman> if there wasnt then it means it didnt find anything
<poningru> raven3x7: its supposed to be 'sudo update-alternatives java'
<Subhuman> and btw-  i took a formatted disk to a pc guy and he got all the stuff that was orginally on there back
<Subhuman> since formatting doesnt actually "erase" as your prob know.
<poningru> right
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: Isn't there supposed to be an option to revert to the original file system?
<Subhuman> no - testdisk jsut looks for files that havent been erased yet and grabs that
<Subhuman> it doesnt revert anything back - it merely gets files back from the grave if you will :)
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: About a week ago, I tried this and it found his files, but it was making a LOT of files with random names.. mostly internet cache
<yomm> nice , beryl works supersmooth on a i915 graphics chipset
<Subhuman> oh no - it doesnt restore the filenames back
<Subhuman> you have to just crawl through :/
<Subhuman> i normallyt jus clip anything under 4k
<Subhuman> and then spend a few hours looking through
<poningru> yomm: funny thing it probably is crappier on nvidia and ati
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: I can get to the place where it lets me browse the file structure.. can I copy the files from that somehow?
<poningru> yomm: simply because intel opened up their drivers
<raven3x7> poningru thanks
<Subhuman> yurimxpxma1, in testdisk?
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: yes
<yomm> poningru : on novid it's great , ati is ok takes some more time to get to work ..
<yomm> nvid*
<Subhuman> i think so - im honestly not sure - i havent used testdisk in along time - type "man testdisk" in a new terminal
<cefx> hmm
<Subhuman> and have a read through that
<cefx> What's the way to check my nvidia version driver?
<cefx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: Do you know if there's an IRC channel or something for testdisk?
<Subhuman> yurimxpxma1, most likely on this server try #testdisk or #photorec
<LinuxNoob> well, it's official, ubuntu doesn't work with my PC for whatever reason..
<IRCER> hi
<Subhuman> yurimxpxma1, if not - look on their site- im sure they have a wiki and stuff.
<IRCER> /leave
<ComputerHermit>  if the roughter is not have a password and you connect to it getting on the internet is this illegal
<yurimxpxma1> Subhuman: There wiki wasn't very helpful, unfortunately :(
<yomm> cefx : check  nvidia-settings
<dtolj> LinuxNoob: maybe you dont know how to install it :-)
<Subhuman> ComputerHermit, depends where you live
<LinuxNoob> anyone know how to format my USB HD so windows can recognize it again?
<IRCER> /bye
<cefx> yomm: k
<yurimxpxma1> LinuxNoob: Format it as FAT32
<cefx> that commmand eh?
<LinuxNoob> yuri: how? windows can't see it
<yomm> cefx : how did u install the diver ?
<yomm> *driver
<wheels3572> Anyone know if there's a way to get a hold of the Ubuntu Complete CD or DVD Set via download?
<poningru> LinuxNoob: use the ubuntu cd
<LinuxNoob> dtolj: quite possible.. i've tried everything suggested here and I couldn't get it to work
<cefx> i just put the card in and chose nvidia
<cefx> whatever came with it
<cefx> heh
<poningru> wheels3572: yes ther eis a dvd
<raven3x7> poningru didnt work either
<yurimxpxma1> LinuxNoob: In Windows, right-click my computer and choose manage. Go to the disk management and you'll see the unknown, allocated space. Right-click it and choose format as fat32
<poningru> raven3x7: what did it say?
<LinuxNoob> thanx yuri
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to install skype?
<CaptainMorgan> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cefx> yomm: installing the newer driver now.
<yomm> cefx : u just did a standard ubuntu install ?
<wheels3572> poningru, I cant find a way to download only to buy it. but I wanna download it instead
<cefx> yea
<yomm> cefx : k
<yurimxpxma1> CaptainMorgan: There's a tarball on the skype website. Download that, extract it to /usr/lib
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> wheels3572: hold on
<wheels3572> poningru, ok
<cefx> oh
<cefx> i'm using nv
* dtolj downloading Edgy 
<cefx> legacy driver i guess
<raven3x7> poningru, update-java-alternatives: directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java
<poningru> raven3x7: uh...
<poningru> wheels3572: which release did you want?
<wheels3572> 6.10 Edgy Eft
<ComputerHermit> Subhuman how do I find this out
<poningru> wheels3572: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<tonyyarusso> Okay, as we all know OpenOffice.org has some opening speed issues.  Gnumeric and Abiword are decent alternatives to the spreadsheet and wordprocessor, but what about Impress?  Is there a lighter replacement for slideshows/presentations?
<poningru> raven3x7: yeah reinstall gcj
<poningru> tonyyarusso: firefox
<Subhuman> ComputerHermit, just knowledge - but if i was you - unless the owner of the AP finds out - no1 will know -
<poningru> code it in <canvas>
<poningru> and no I am not joking
<poningru> tonyyarusso: search for s5
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Canvas?
<wheels3572> poningru, ty.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: its a spec from whatwg
<kleftisx> hello i have just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when installation finish and the pc restarts...it bring up the Grub menu...what goes wrong??
<poningru> will work in firefox >= 2.0 or safari or opera
<statix> ok, i am about to install ubuntu for the first time as a dual boot OS..... can anyone maybe guide me through this
<kleftisx> hello i have just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and when installation finish and the pc restarts...it bring up the Grub menu(command line/black screen)...what goes wrong??
<DisabledBobcat> Good afternoon everyone, I have a slight issue with my internet. I just updated Ubuntu and then my wireless stopped working. I used the lshw command to see if it was recognized still and it has the driver and all of that jazz but it says "network:1 DISABLED" like if you disabled it on a laptop. Can anyone assist me?
<poningru> kleftisx: what does it say?
<yurimxpxma1> kleftisx: It's supposed to do that. It asks you what OS you awnt.
<yurimxpxma1> *want
<kane77> kleftisx, what's wrong?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Looking into it...  Keep in mind this is for very non-tech-savvy folks, not myself (or I'd just do the HTML myself, ya)
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ...
<Deevay> Hi everybody.. anyone here who might be able to help me get TVTime up and running??
<poningru> tonyyarusso: doubt they can dot hat then
<cefx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Well, I'll keep this in mind for myself anyway - more ideas for them?
<poningru> DisabledBobcat: make sure it actually isnt disabled with some outside switch or something
<kane77> poningru, where do I put that <canvas> stuff? Into .html?
<kleftisx> ponigru: its just says that grub works like a bash and TAB completes the command
<vonk> hi all, i've got a question concerning mounting NTFS drives with write permissions
<poningru> kane77: hehe its not that simple
<kleftisx> poningru: its just says that grub works like a bash and TAB completes the command
<poningru> kleftisx: oh shit yeah thats messed up
<poningru> kleftisx: your install didnt finish
<kane77> poningru, I've never heard of that.. going to google something up...
<poningru> kleftisx: do you know what happened?
<yurimxpxma1> kleftisx: 1) You don't need to repeat your questions. We got it the first time :) 2) Grub is just a bootloader. It asks you what OS to load. Is there a problem you're experiencing with it, or do you want it to go away, or what?
<DisabledBobcat> poningru: there is no outside switch. it's a basic wireless card on my desktop pc.
<piratepenguin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<poningru> yurimxpxma1: dude it threw an error
<statix> do I have to find drivers that are made for linux
<kleftisx> yurimxpxma1 : it does not show up the menu with OS choices
<statix> for all my hardware
<kleftisx> poningru: it show to me that setup finish...
<dtolj> !monouml
<chris> I downloaded an ms dos bootdisk .exe from bootdisk.com, how to i write it to a floppy from ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monouml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kleftisx> poningru: and when the system restarts i get that thing
<lwizard1> anyone familar with neoware thin clients computers? I'm thinking about using some a pos registers
<poningru> DisabledBobcat: hmm assuming you tried ifconfig interface up
<kane77> statix, if you have any hardware that may need it... (any wifi card)
<statix> nope
<chris> I downloaded an ms dos bootdisk .exe from bootdisk.com, how to i write it to a floppy from ubuntu?
<statix> its a desktop on a LAN... with a Radeon
<statix> old HP system
<dtolj> chris: mount the floppy first
<statix> not too old though
<poningru> statix: it should all just work
<statix> 512MB RAM, 60GB HD, AMD 1.8GHz
<statix> sweet.
<poningru> but some printers/scanners might not
<statix> thanks
<statix> im so nervous
<DisabledBobcat> poningru: I'm very new I dont know what that is. I just got ubuntu installed. then I updated and my wireless didnt work when I restarted. I dont really know a lot of linux commands or how to troubleshoot yet
<statix> is there anything special I have to do to use a dual boot
<jfanaian> Hi, I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper. I was following a guide to imrpove performance and got the kernel 2.6.20 installed, but then I noticed that my video card drivers aren't supported in 2.6.20 so I tried booting back on 2.6.17 and now I can't get an IP on my wireless. I am able to load it with ndiswrapper and I can also do "iwlist wlan0 scan" and it returns the network in the scan but...
<jfanaian> ...I can't get an IP whatsoever.
<statix> how do I repartition
<kleftisx> poningru: any suggestions?? by the way...i install ubuntu as dual boot
<poningru> DisabledBobcat: go to system->admin->network
<poningru> kleftisx: since this is a new system I would say just go ahead and reinstall ubuntu
<poningru> kleftisx: there are things you can do to fix this...
<poningru> but... not worth the hassle
<kleftisx> poningru: i have try twice...and i cant install it
<DisabledBobcat> poningru: it lists it as a "Wired connection (wlan0)"
<poningru> kleftisx: how are you installing it?
<kleftisx> poningru: when im installing ubuntu it ask where to install the GRUB should i change it ?? (hd0)
<poningru> Allen3373: still there?
<poningru> kleftisx: are you using livecd or alternative?
<kleftisx> poningru: livecd
<poningru> and just letting the partition manager do all the work right? with dual boot you are just using the slide right?
<poningru> or are you going into the nitty gritty?
<poningru> as in using the partition manager
<kleftisx> poningru: r u talking to me? :O
<poningru> kleftisx: yes
<jfanaian> Hi, I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper. I was following a guide to imrpove performance and got the kernel 2.6.20 installed, but then I noticed that my video card drivers aren't supported in 2.6.20 so I tried booting back on 2.6.17 and now I can't get an IP on my wireless. I am able to load it with ndiswrapper and I can also do "iwlist wlan0 scan" and it returns the network in the scan but...
<jfanaian> ...I can't get an IP whatsoever. The only thing I notice is that if I do dmesg the last message is "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<Purple> hi
<kleftisx> poningru: i dont understand what u mean
<Purple> hi guys!!!!!!
<poningru> kleftisx: you said you are dual booting
<kleftisx> yes
<Purple> goodness, i'm gone !
<poningru> kleftisx: how are you doing that? are you using the slide thing that shows up? or are you doing manual partitioning?
<kleftisx> poningru : manual
<cjvail13> hi can anyone help me with my screen. it's cut off on the righthand side
<poningru> kleftisx: ok when you do the manual after you click next, what partitions did you setup?
<poningru> !resolution | cjvail13
<ubotu> cjvail13: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<babo> htpasswd: unable to update file /usr/bin/htpasswd
<babo> why is that ? ... I'm root ...
<poningru> cjvail13: look through that
<kender> why there isn't available amarok-gstreamer engine?
<poningru> babo: use sudo
<kleftisx> poningru : ext3 as the ubuntu partition (20GB) and swap (500mb) and the already installed windows partition as ntfs
<cjvail13> thanks
<poningru> kleftisx: the ubuntu partition what is the mount point?
<Allen3373> poningru: back. sorry, other things came up. So, I have a different problem now.
<kleftisx> poningru : /
<poningru> Allen3373: whatsup?
<chris> dtolj: after i mount the floppy, do i just run the .exe using wine?
<Shane-S> I am searching packages.ubuntu.com under "edgy" and found this under web, awstats (6.5-2ubuntu1), does that mean it is only for 6.5-2 or is that the package version, and it doesn't have [universe]  after it, what does that mean?
<Pelo> does anyone know anything about sudoers and firestarter ?
<jfanaian> Hi, I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper. I was following a guide to imrpove performance and got the kernel 2.6.20 installed, but then I noticed that my video card drivers aren't supported in 2.6.20 so I tried booting back on 2.6.17 and now I can't get an IP on my wireless. I am able to load it with ndiswrapper and I can also do "iwlist wlan0 scan" and it returns the network in the scan but...
<dtolj> chris: i thought you wanted to copy it to the floppy
<jfanaian> ...I can't get an IP whatsoever. The only thing I notice is that if I do dmesg the last message is "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<kleftisx> poningru : mount point as root
<poningru> Shane-S: what are you trying to do?
<chris> dtolj: its a .exe file that then writes the floppy image to the floppy, i got it from www.bootdisk.com
<babo> poningru: It's asking me for a password file. how do I know which password file it's using ?
<Allen3373> poningru: NOw, when I boot up, it does the ubuntu loading screen, then the screen goes black, and my monitor says no input. It was working fine least night.
<Shane-S> trying to find a package for edgy to install AWstats
<gbellmann> hi, i cannot run the graphic environment on my ubuntu live cd, can anyone help?
<poningru> Shane-S: use synaptic
<meezyfuh> what is a good binary download for newsgroups, for ubuntu?
<name> hum
<name> ah wrong chan
<poningru> meezyfuh: thunderbird
<poningru> !install | Shane-S
<ubotu> Shane-S: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dtolj> chris: so you boot your system with the file that you copies, why are you trying to run it
<godsyn> Anyone have a moment to look over my apache2 init.d script? it isn't starting apache2. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=374690&page=2#post2249955
<irc_> HELP, how do I boot into a shell screen only, because your horrible directions for installing the Linux nVidia driver just fucked up any X windows session I try to boot into? I don't know how to boot into the console only in Ubuntu?
<cjvail13> its me again what was that link for screen resoulution
<meezyfuh> poningru: thx i will check it out.
<also_> is it possible to install .exe programs to ubuntu? like games: wow, css, aq2?
<dtolj> godsyn: sure
<poningru> ok gotta go guys I have class bbl
<irc_> also_: yes.  using cedega or wine.
<godsyn> dtolj : thank you.
<kleftisx> poningru : and another thing...when i put the livecd inside is shows me up the GRUB menu with OS choices....but only when i put the livecd...and loads ubuntu and windows fine
<vonk> doas anyone knows howto mount a SFS type drive?
<dtolj> also_: no unless you emulate them
<also_> but is it difficult or wery easy to normal windows user?
<irc_> I need to edit my x.org conf back to what it was BEFORE nvidia-xconfig fucked it up
<dtolj> !wine| also_
<ubotu> also_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<irc_> anyone? how do i boot into the console only?
<riaal> Is it normal to go whit "default" mount option for an extra hdd in fstab?
<irc_> without X
<masuran> Hey, Does anyone know if the new Gnome Control Center will be included in Feisty?
<irc_> I'm loaded now, but all I have is a black screen with an unnatural resolution on my LCD
<cefx_> sorry.
<tonyyarusso> irc_: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ekimus> is there a way to grow the number of disks in a raid5 array? mdadm (according to the manpage) can't do it
<cefx_> tonyyarusso: no luck.
<gbellmann> irc_: you can press ctrl-alt-f1, log in and kill the x
<dtolj> cefx_: you can kill X
<cefx_> how?
<nwonknu-> Hello
<ekimus> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<cefx_> ctrl alt backspace does not work.
<cjvail13> i need help my screen is cut off
<dtolj> cefx_: ctrl + alt+backspace kills X
<also_> dtolj, no i dont need the info now... im just testing this ubuntu on my laptop and im thinking to change my xp to ubuntu on my main computer and if you have experience would you tell me is it easy to instal .exe games and programs?
<tonyyarusso> cefx_: If you have a booted system, Ctrl-Alt-F1 will always take you to a command line
<cefx_> um, that reboots X.
<tosca> #ubuntu-es
<ntze> heya
<cefx_> tonyyarusso: then it's not booting into ubuntu fully.
<cefx_> I need to stop it somewhere between grub and when it loads
<cefx_> ctrl alt backspace isn't responding, I'm thinking nvidia-xconfig fucked up my keyboard
<cefx_> oh
<cefx_> nm
<dtolj> also_: its not easy and not recommended, try Linux alternative programs, you want games i assume, thats gona be a problem.
<cefx_> i can go in remotely
<cefx_> or not
<comoddor1> guys!!!
<comoddor1> need help!
<cefx_> WTF ubuntu isn't loading anymore
<comoddor1> someone pliz whisper me
<ekimus> cefx: append "init=/bin/bash" to the grub boot line
<godsyn> cefx : you should be able to access a local terminal via ctrl - alt (f1/10, i think 8 is x)
<gbellmann> i have two nvdidia 7600gs in sli mode, the problem is i can't run the live cd, anyone can help?
<tonyyarusso> !pm | comoddor1
<ubotu> comoddor1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<cefx_> Allright, I did -exactly- as the nVidia walkthrough told me to.  Why on earth is my installation that has worked perfectly up until I tried to install/use nvidia-glx break it
<comoddor1> ok
<humbolto> I am having trouble with my nvidia card. It seems it does not do any direct rendering eventhough glxinfo tells me it does. Every time I start a GL app, CPU utilisation goes up to 100%
<cefx_> godsyn: nope.
<cefx_> ssh does not work
<riaal> is "fsck" like scandisk?
<leafw> the rythmbox, what is the command line program that runs it? It's not rythmbox
<humbolto> even with billiard-gl or gltron
<cefx_> neither does alt+f1 stuff
<djbrown> anyone in here good with grub and sata disks
<godsyn> cefx  : because 3d in linux is a pita. :)
<humbolto> this simply can't be true!
<comoddor1> i need to know if there is any way i can install 3d desktop in my ubuntu 6.10 with nvidia fx5700le
<humbolto> I wish I would have gone for an intel chip!
<also_> dtolj, so i think i stay on xp ;P but this linux is grat on my old laptop... has everything in it what i need, msn,irc.... but i just cant have wlan working but it is under process. and thanks!
<billymeter> riaal: Yes.
<yurimxpxman> hey I just tried to compile a CPP app and it said I don't have conio.h.. how do I get that?
<riaal> billymeter, ok, thanks
<cjvail13> how do i restart x
<yurimxpxman> cjvail13: CTRL+Alt+Backspace
<dtolj> Yoric: conio.h is the curses library
<cefx_> fuck fuck fuck
<tonyyarusso> yurimxpxman: ##C++
<godsyn> cjvail13 : ct.. yurimxpxman beat me.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | cefx_
<ubotu> cefx_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GaiaX11> Is there a way of importing vcard email addresses (evolution) into .ldif (thunderbird) email client?
<cjvail13> its not doing anything
<Yoric> dtolj: I beg your pardon ?
<riaal> Do this look good for an extra hdd?            /dev/sdb1       /media/sata1    ext3    defaults        0       1
<dtolj> yurimxpxman: conio is the curses library
<xscfg> anyone know a link to a repo i can browse?
<humbolto> Wasn't it required to have the GLcore module loaded with nvidia? I don't find this mentioned anywhere anymore!
<dtolj> Yoric: sorry
<comoddor1> ubotu?
<xscfg> anyone know a link to a repo i can browse?
<gdi2k> greetings. I have NetworkManager installed and working. However, resolv.conf is populated only with my router's IP as nameservers, which doesn't work. I can modify it manually, but then it gets overwritten next time NetworkManager starts. How can I stop this happening?
<gbellmann> commoddor1: ubotu is a bot...
<yurimxpxman> dtolj: What package specifically do I need?
<comoddor1> gbell
<comoddor1> can you help pliz?
<DisabledBobcat> Can anyone help me with a wirless card issue?
<gbellmann> comoddor1: what do you need?
<comoddor1> i need to know if there is any way i can install 3d desktop in my ubuntu 6.10 with nvidia fx5700le
<xscfg>  anyone know a link to a repo i can browse?
<Heavenquake> I've done this tutorial: http://patrick.vande-walle.eu/software/intersil-isl3886-linux/ but still my wireless card won't work
<Bluelynx6> Is an english channel what the name of ubuntu fr chAnnel please
<cefx_> ekimus: Still there?
<GaiaX11> !repos| xscfg
<ubotu> xscfg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ompaul> !wireless > Heavenquake (please check the message from ubotu)
<cjvail13> thanks guys my screen is fixed
<cefx_> I'm at the grub config screen, I don't want to edit it without being certain of what/how I edit it.
<dtolj> yurimxpxman: try dev86-devel
<riaal> No major worries in this line for fstab:      /dev/sdb1       /media/sata1    ext3    defaults        0       1    ?
<gdi2k> #ubuntu-fr
<comoddor1> gbell
<comoddor1> ?
<gbellmann> comoddor1: don't know really, i can't make it work with my two 7600gs in sli mode
<Anohaakten> hey can I get some help on my card?
<comoddor1> ok
<cjvail13> are there any good books or websites that will teach me how to use ubuntu to the fullest
<comoddor1> thanks
<cefx_> ekimus: What line do I edit, and does it matter where I put it?
<Anohaakten> my wireless card is not working
<godsyn> Anohaakten : what "card"?
<cefx_> I do not want to risk anything more, this is an important box.
<godsyn> ah.
<ompaul> comoddor1, the fastest way to not get help is not to say the full details and second to ask someone directly let people reply to you
<cefx_> I thought updating a driver was -safe-.
<Anohaakten> I have a wpc54g
<Anohaakten> linksys
<GaiaX11> cjvail13: Lots!
<Heavenquake> ompaul: now, the only stuff I find there, is more or less the same as in the tutorial I linked to. But it does not work.
<Anohaakten> I have tried installing fwcutter
<Anohaakten> the damn thing doesnt install
<billymeter> Does anyone use the Firefox extension AllPeers, and if so, how is it?
<cjvail13> GaiaX11: show me please
<Anohaakten> and I have no idea how to run it, so I can run wl_opsta.o
<gbellmann> my ubuntu live cd does not run X, need help!!
<Tibmol> how can i open rar files ?
<tonyyarusso> !rar | Tibmol
<ubotu> Tibmol: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vonk> i have a mounting problem, can't find answers in the faqs....
<ompaul> Heavenquake, I sat here one day and walked a person through each step cut and pasted from it - then it worked after them saying it did not - the problem usually is that you miss one step please try again seriously, also I don't do wireless
<danshtr> Hi all, how can I scan for wireless network?
<teitunge_> vonk - whats seems to be the problem?
<cefx_> Do I want to try recovery mode or...?
<yurimxpxman> gcc still can't find conio
<teitunge_> danshtr - sudo iwlist scan
<Heavenquake> ompaul: I doublechecked three times, read through a couple more, and did the tut all over again, just to be sure.
<ompaul> !bootoptions > gbellmann (please check the message from the bot)
<teitunge_> danshtr - sudo apt-get install swscanner - then launch it as root
<vonk> teitunge_  i have a second HDD in my pc, i got from a friend who put with XP some stuff on for me
<Anohaakten> does anyone know anything about wireless cards here?
<Anohaakten> how better yet, how to install fwcutter
<ompaul> Heavenquake, does it work with that closed source semi popular o/s?
<teitunge_> vonk - sudo fdisk -l    what does that say?
<cefx_> let's hope ekimus was right
<Heavenquake> ompaul: it does.
<dtolj> Tibmol: free rar is a bit limited try the binary from 1,3,5,6,7,8,9,10] -
<dtolj> [#ubuntu]  Tibmol: free rar is a bit limited try the binary from
<danshtr> thanks all
<GaiaX11> cjvail13: click in System > Help     and you will find lots of docs   :-)
<cefx_> ekimus: it's still booting X.  What line do I put that command at?
<dtolj> Tibmol: rarlab.com
<vonk> teitunge_ this is the drive i need : /dev/hdb1               1        9964    80035798+  42  SFS
<cjvail13> thanks
<danshtr> my wireless cards looks like eth1
<xscfg> GaiaX11: the link doesn't contain any packages.
<godsyn> ack, the dreaded SFS
<danshtr> shouldn't it be wlan0?
<teitunge_> danshtr - yes, that sounds reasonable..
<cefx_> Hello? can someone help me or what?
<ompaul> Heavenquake, so then you can try that ndswrapper option cos it will work if you have the driver - it may be a little flakey but hey some bandwidth is better than none unless you got wired
<cefx_> my monitor just dropped the video
<Pollywog> is there a way to make Gnome menus see hidden directories?  I want to enable a wallpaper that is in ~/.wallpaper
<teitunge_> danshtr - are you trying to connect an encrypted network?
<Tibmol> what dows this mean ? ERROR: Unknown option: idp (when i try to extract rar files....)
<vonk> godsyn you knwo of this prob?
<danshtr> no
<Tibmol> !idp
<danshtr> i am already connected
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teitunge_> Pollywog - In nautilus press Ctrl+H
<danshtr> just wondering about ubuntu
<Pollywog> teitunge_: ty
<teitunge_> danshtr - ah, I see
<cefx_> I can't get into a bash shell to edit the xorg.conf WHERE in the grub file am I supposed to put this init=/bin/bash ?
<teitunge_> Pollywog - No problem :-)
<godsyn> vonk : I know that i'm still unable to mount the SFS drive, regardless of mount options, using ntfs-3g.
<Heavenquake> ompaul: actually, I've done the ndiswrapper. It says in ndiswrapper -l that it works. It says in lshw that it works. But it simply does not.
<godsyn> vonk : but my knowledge is limited.
<DisabledBobcat> How can I set Ubuntu to use kernel 2.6.10?
<Chamuco> hi
<cefx_> I can't get into a bash shell to edit the xorg.conf WHERE in the grub file am I supposed to put this init=/bin/bash ?
<ompaul> Heavenquake, then what you need is a local GNU/Linux support jockey - cos IRC is not going to fix something like that 999/1000
<gbellmann> ompaul: the livecd runs, but it goes blank after choosing start or install..
<teitunge_> DisabledBobcat - Meaning, degrading your kernel?
<GaiaX11> xscfg: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<slippyr4> !howdy : chamuco
<marx2k> cefx: thats not in my menu.lst
<vonk> godsyn .. i'm sure you'll know more of it then I do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howdy : chamuco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vonk> godsyn tried also about everything
<cefx_> ...marx?
<dtolj> cefx_: grub file? are you working on bool loader?
<cefx_> I need to get into a shell environment so yes
<vonk> diskmounter doesn't recognize the drive..
<danshtr> is there a gnome frontend to iw*?
<cefx_> I am working on the boot loader
<DisabledBobcat> teitunge_: I suppose, I had a problem with my wireless and people on the forum solved it by downgrading. Mine worked before upgrading as well so I wanted to try
<dtolj> cefx_: boot
<Anohaakten> can someone help me on installing fwcutter?
<cefx_> ... boot init=/bin/bash ?
<cefx_> that line?
<vonk> manual mount of via fstab doesn't seem to wordk
<marx2k> oh I thought you meant where in /boot/grub/menu.lst is the term 'init=/bin/bash'
<teitunge_> DisabledBobcat - www.ubuntuforums.org - I am sure you will find an answer there. Just search for a good keyword.
<cefx_> no, marx.
<DisabledBobcat> thanks
<teitunge_> Sorry, I dont have an answer
<AzraelM> hey
<cefx_> in my grub conf file.
<dtolj> cefx_: ic you can do it from the boot menu, just press edit
<Heavenquake> ompaul: damn, I'm screwed then. Since I've been to two national linux-cons, where about fifteen people all in all, during the days, tried and make it work. But everything simply failed.
<dtolj> cefx_: no need to edit any files
<AzraelM> I got a problem with admin rights, who can I ask for help?
<gbellmann> ompaul: the livecd runs, but it goes blank after choosing start or install..
<slippyr4> cefx_ : exactly *why* do you want to init with bash?
<gbellmann> AzraelM: what is the problem?
<ompaul> Heavenquake, there is another option, get a card and stick it in a pcmcia slot or some such - but check that it is supported first
<dtolj> cefx_: you are trying to boot into bash instead of X right?
<airhead> AzraelM - Just put your question here, and I am sure someone can solve it :-)
<godsyn> vonk : try mounting it as a ntfs drive?
<AzraelM> gbellmann> I want to unpack something into /opt but it says access denied, I am using the first account I created (the only one), so I have admin rights, but I cannot seem to unpack anything in there.
<Chamuco> I am trying to extract a rar file with file-roller or xarchive o xarchiver and cant says the extensions were not found how do I install the extensions
<Chamuco> for rar
<cefx_> i just got in via ssh
<marx2k> Azrael: use sudo
<gbellmann> AzraelM: use "sudo"
<billymeter> AzraelM: You need root privs to do that, so use sudo
<cefx_> slippyr4: Because X has exploded, that's why, and the nVidia install help guide is retarded.
<AzraelM> can you please be more specific?
<marx2k> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cefx_> dtolj: thanks a bunch dude, I just logged in via ssh
<airhead> Chamuco - sudo apt-get install unrar - then just unrar <filename>
<Chamuco> TY
<dtolj> cefx_: that will do
<gbellmann> AzraelM: use "sudo command" eg.: sudo reboot
<Heavenquake> ompaul: A friend of mine will hand over a tested (as in: working) USB-adaptor, during this week. But I really would have liked the builtin hardware to work. But well, can't have it all I guess
<slippyr4> cefx_: if you just want to boot without X temporarily to fix something, follow this guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<AzraelM> Ok, I'll read it :) thanks
<billymeter> AzraelM: Try your unpack command that you were using, just put "sudo" in front of all of it
<billymeter> AzraelM: and type in your password when it prompts you
<mtc> hello all
<airhead> hola mtc
<billymeter> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AzraelM> Should I use Sudo to extract the program then?
<cefx_> whew
<AzraelM> cause the documentation tells me to use SU
<gbellmann> azraelm: yes
<cefx_> I hope this works lol
<billymeter> AzraelM: What type of package is it?
<airhead> AzraelM - what kind of file are you trying to extract?
<ompaul> Heavenquake, please be careful when buying your next hardware - remember the manafacturer has a choice to lock you out or include your favorite platform and you can tell the retailer cos they get enough ear bashing then they may respond
<mtc> I have a dvd with live concert & I would like to extract the songs
<AzraelM> .tar.gz
<airhead> for example - sudo tar xzvf <filename>
<marx2k> AzraelM, use sudo
<mtc> into ogg or mp3
<godsyn> AzraelM : what are you installing?
<AzraelM> XAMPP
<mtc> is the a program that can do that job?
<billymeter> AzraelM: yeah type sudo tar -xvfz package.tar.gz
<cefx_> AzraelM: sudo -i
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to use apt-cache to show dependencies recursively?  (ie, include dependencies of dependencies for a package)
<marx2k> 'man sudo'
<godsyn> AzraelM : apt-get install xampp ?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, would you use apt-cache show for that I might ;-)
<godsyn> nm
<godsyn> not in the repos.
<mtc> is there a programm that can extract the audio from a dvd?
<billymeter> AzraelM: Yeah that program might be in the repos already, so try searching for it. Click Applications -> Add/Remove
<slippyr4> cefx_ or you could boot the "recovery mode" kernel - i think this dumps you into bash as root
<airhead> mtc - have you tried to record the output of your computer while playing it? I cant think of a program which rips only audio from dvds
<cefx_> ok
<godsyn> billymeter : just checked, isn't.
<billymeter> godsyn: Oh, =\
<AzraelM> I tried sudo tar xvfz /home/laino/Desktop/xampp-linux-1.6.tar.gz' but now it's just there
<Heavenquake> ompaul: I learned a lesson yes. I think I'll stick with IBM/Lenovo in the future.. Perhaps DELL.  -- This laptop is one I bought before I became serious with GNU/Linux, so at that time, I didn't bother much.
<cjvail13> its me again how do i change my screen resoultion
<AzraelM> the prompt changed from laino@laino-desktop:~$  to just ">"
<airhead> AzraelM - have you tried to use root-nautilus?
<mtc> airhead, I thought there will be a better solution then recording from the output
<ompaul> Heavenquake, what make and model?
<mtc> airhead, but thx
<AzraelM> root-nautilus?
<airhead> mtc - hopefully :-) but that was the only thing I could think of
<mtc> airhead, it's not bad at least a solution :-)
<airhead> AzraelM  - yes, its some kind of extention. I dont remember how to install it, but try to google it..
<airhead> mtc - :)
<AzraelM> But how about the administrative rights? Apparently I should be able to do it, should I not?
<AzraelM> and why did the prompt change to ">" ?
<Heavenquake> ompaul: This is a Fujitsu Siemens. Almost everything is wrong with this one. And durability is nonexistant.
<billymeter> AzraelM: Open a terminal and type "sudo file-roller" and that will open package manager as root. You should be able to use the GUI to extract the package into /opt
<airhead> billymeter - good idea! :-)
<billymeter> airhead: =)
<mtc> bye
<airhead> take care
<godsyn> best cli file manager?
<mtc> airhead, u too
<cefx_> god
<cefx_> so close
<ompaul> Heavenquake, l
<ompaul> Heavenquake, oka
<ekimus> cefx_: when you are booting hit esc edit the entry you want to boot and add it to the line that starts with kernel (this is a one time change, next time you boot it will be gone) - had a timeout sorry
<marx2k> you want to do "sudo tar -xvvzf <filename>.tar.gz /directory/to/extract/to"
<sputnik2012> hi all. how do I find the sound devices being used (under /dev)?
<marx2k> I think
<airhead> sputnik2012 - uhm, come again?
<AzraelM> it's working!
<billymeter> AzraelM: Good job!
<AzraelM> Thanks a lot to all of you ;)
<airhead> :)
<marx2k> sputnik2012,  cat /dev/sndstat
<cefx> holy crap
<billymeter> AzraelM: No problem.
<sputnik2012> thanks marx2k.
<AzraelM> glad to see I have someone to go to when having a problem, really enjoying Ubuntu :D
<godsyn> recmmonebdations for a CLI file manager, anyone?
<humbolto> when direct rendering is enabled, shouldn't the cpu usage stay normal when a gl app is running?
<toptnc> hi all
<marx2k> Godsyn, midnight commander
<airhead> By the way, does anyone know how I could disable my internal soundcard, and just use my external USB-device?
<toptnc> i have an strange problem with gtk1.2 apps
<sputnik2012> I want to see what devices under /dev are being used though.
<flo_> how can i reconfigure xserver? i'vd tried xorgcfg xorgconfig but i get a comand not found , i'vd installd a text only system and then the xwindow system package
<Quattro> hi all
<sputnik2012> Xorg --config flo_
<toptnc> i have two machines with ubuntu edgy, in one of them, the gtk1.2 apps looks well
<flo_> thx
<toptnc> in the other machine, with the same gtk configuration the fonts looks too big
<airhead> flo_ - dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<marx2k> sputnik2012, is it in /dev/snd maybe?
<AzraelM> one more question
<AzraelM> I've unpackaged it into /opt
<AzraelM> now I got to start it
<AzraelM> I use "/opt/lampp/lampp start"
<AzraelM> but it says I need to start it as root, how do I do it?
<airhead> sudo again
<airhead> :)
<marx2k> Azoff, use sudo
<AzraelM> also with sudo? like in "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" ?
<marx2k> right
<airhead> correct
<airhead> you are learning fast ;)
<marx2k> any time you need root priv to do something, use sudo
<AzraelM> thank you! :) it's working
<AzraelM> ok, got it
<AzraelM> what's "su" then?
<airhead> superuser, same thing
<airhead> sudo su -
<marx2k> 'su' is for other systems that allow you to run BASH as root
<AzraelM> got it, thanks :)
<NeMoo> switch user
<marx2k> Ubuntu prefers sudo
<marx2k> more secure :)
<airhead> then you could login as superuser, and won't have to use the sudo-cmd each time you are doing something as root
<djbrown> i am having problems with grub after a default install of ubuntu... getting error 17 from grub..
<marx2k> I think 'sudo -l' does the same thing
<airhead> marx2k - that is correct
<RainCT> Hi, anybody knows why update-manager isn't recognitzing my password after today's update on Feisty Fawn? or should I open a bug?
<omegabeta> Question : I am having some issues getting sound to work in the framebuffer (no X) I have tryed alsamixer etc and still no luck.. any ideas?
<marx2k> djbrown, your menu.lst file is messed up... you need to change around the hard drive that the linux install is sitting oin
<marx2k> Im guessing youre dual booting
<gbellmann> how can i install ubuntu from the console
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert an APE to MP3 ??
<airhead> gbellmann - the desktop, or the entire system?
<djbrown> marx2k: yes.. but couldnt error 17 also mean that it cant find the boot disk to read off
<babo> I've written an application, with some GPL classes in it. Do you think it's worth my while rewriting all the GPL code ?
<airhead> KnowledgEngi - google "convert APE to mp3"
<airhead> sure you would find an answer
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | gbellmann
<ubotu> gbellmann: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<marx2k> djbrown, if you're getting the grub menu, youre finding the boot disk
<bk> Hi. I am new to ubuntu and would like help on setting up EPSON CX1500 scanner.
<djbrown> marx2k: im not getting the  menu
<gbellmann> airhead: the problem is that i can't run the x from the livecd
<marx2k> Oh!
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<AzraelM> thanks guys, I'm off :)
<jake333> :-D
<AzraelM> see ya!
<chris> dtolj: i want to have a dos bootdisk to test certain programs
<AzraelM> oh, before I go, any recommendation on a good music software? (i.e. something like Winamp)
<marx2k> then Ubuntu didnt install grub to the correct disk :/ I would use one of the many grub recovery methods using the Ubuntu LiveCD
<djbrown> marx2k: like what
<airhead> AzraelM - exaile, amarok, rhythmbox
<airhead> I prefer exaile
<|1915|> Is there somewhere I can read about how to update from dapper to feisty?
<AzraelM> ok, I'll try it, thanks :)
<djbrown> marx2k: been trying to get it working manually from grub for hours now
<airhead> wait
<airhead> if you wanted something that looks like winamp, use xmms
<AzraelM> I want something good
<bk> can someone pleasehelp with installation of EPSON CX1500 as a scanner?
<airhead> those I recommended looks more like iTunes
<djbrown> marx2k: the problem seem to be that the sata disks that the system resides on get's detected in ubuntu on a device that is not correct at boot up
<bk> can someone pleasehelp with installation of EPSON CX1500 as a scanner?
<airhead> bk - have you searched the forums? www.ubuntuforums.com - just search for the scanner name, and maybe someone already wrote a how:to on that?
<marx2k> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89898.html
<raven3x7> ok i just have to say the azureus pcage sucks
<raven3x7> package
<airhead> raven3x7 - agreed
<djbrown> marx2k: i havent actually changed anything... this is out of the box default install
<marx2k> Theres a really easy way of doing it with the Grub Rescue CD
<meezyfuh> hey. i am trying to use bittorrent and anytime i try to d/l more than one torrent at a time it says something about 'something in use'?? help!
<meezyfuh> it says port in use!
<djbrown> marx2k: after copying the files and rebooting to set it up i get error 17
<raven3x7> meezyfuh, what application are you using?
<Doa`> don't know
<meezyfuh> raven3x7:  whatever the default is for ubuntu. bittorrent i guess?
<marx2k> djbrown: look at http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<raven3x7> i'd suggest you install sun-java and get azureus from azureus.sf.net
<yell0w> hey guys
<meezyfuh> raven3x7: this client is no good?
<yell0w> hey guys, how come i cannot remove gnome-games ?
<raven3x7> meezyfuh, in my experience no. others might disagree
<excelsior> Hello, I'm looking for a bash scripter, I can't manage to do a string comparison
<meezyfuh> raven3x7: thank you very much!!
<tonyyarusso> excelsior: #bash might help
<excelsior> erf
<|1915|> what is the difference between sudo and gksudo ?
<excelsior> didn't knew that chan exist, thx, and sorry
<yell0w> hey guys, how come i cannot remove gnome-games ? has anyone tried this ? I tried but ubuntu-desktop metapackage would be also removed, which is not what i want .  any ideas ?
* miza-x is back.
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert an APE to MP3 ??
<marx2k> 1915, gksudo is for gnome apps
<marx2k> like gedit
<|1915|> ok.
<raven3x7> meezyfuh, theres instructions for installing java at wiki.ubuntu.org . for the zureus package just read the readme inside
<KnowledgEngi> !ape to mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape to mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> yell0w: It's only a meta package, it's safe to remove
<gbellmann> can't install ubuntu!! help!!
<marx2k> yell0w you shouldnt have a problem removing the metapakage
<yell0w> ardchoille, uhm wouldn't that remove my desktop environment ?
<marx2k> no
<raven3x7> gbellmann, what seems to be the problem?
<EdgEy> yell0w, it means the desktop environment would not be complete, because ubuntu-desktop includes gnome-games
<EdgEy> yell0w, every other part of ubuntu-desktop will stay
<Pollywog> is it possible to remove gnome-games and not remove gnome or gnome-desktop?
<ardchoille> yell0w: No. the meta package oonly exists to pull in all deps for the desktop. after that, it isn't needed.
<gbellmann> raven3x7: i run the livecd, choose install, it starts loading and then goes blank
<meezyfuh> hey, what can i install so i can unrar files?
<marx2k> meezy: rar
<Pollywog> the unrar package
<meezyfuh> thx!
<dimitri> hey, I just downloaded and installed docker from the repos, does anyone know how to start it?
<meezyfuh> bai.
<marx2k> docker?
<Goliath23> hi, any suggestions on how to boost the 2d-performance of the xserver when resizing/moving windows? I use the latest beta driver for my nvidia 6800 LE, 3d works fine.
<AlteredBeast> when the liveCD boots on an old dell laptop the screen is partitioned (and strangely repeated) into about 1/3s
<|1915|> I'm updating from dapper to edgy now. I replaced "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list and I'm going to do apt-get update/upgrade. Do i have anything to worry about ?
<AlteredBeast> it is fairly impossible to see anything
<rude_CE> I have the CD for ubuntu 5.10 install, but I want to know if after I install I could make a upgrade to ubuntu 6.06 by downloading packages
<AlteredBeast> any quick fixes?
<yell0w> ardchoille, EdgEy , marx2k http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8816/ <<< should i say yes and go with it ?
<raven3x7> gbellmann, you could use the text install cd. the livecd never worked for me. you hav an ati card?
<Pollywog> 1915: yes backup your important data
<gbellmann> raven3x7: nvidia sli cards
<ompaul> rude_CE, you can, do that install and come back to us as soon as you do and the instuctions shall be yours
<ompaul> rude_CE, Do not customise it
<yell0w> ardchoille, EdgEy , marx2k i don't want to downgrade, just remove it completely
<raven3x7> gbellmann, weird.  It goes blanck during boot or when you start the install app?
<marx2k> yell0w try downgrading first then remove
<Pollywog> I upgraded 2 times and broke my system, so I installed a third time from an Edgy iso and almost broke it again
<ardchoille> yell0w: What command did you use?
<|1915|> Pollywog: I have... at the same time, if the server "dies" i have to pay good money to get it fixed as i dont have physical access
<rude_CE> [ompaul] : ok . I make it
<yell0w> ardchoille, sudo aptitude remove gnome-games
<|1915|> Pollywog: What if i only update individual packages
<|1915|> ?
<ardchoille> yell0w: Try: sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop gnome-games
<ernz> Hi, does someone know of a way I can rotate my ubuntu desktop wallpapers?
<rude_CE> [ompaul] : ok . I'll make it
<gbellmann> raven3x7: during boot, it even plays sounds with the blank screen
<Pollywog> 1915 you just need to be careful when you reboot after you finish
<ompaul> rude_CE, fine
<jbinder> hi
<jbinder> hi
<|1915|> Pollywog: Oh, i never reboot :) have an uptime for over 100 days
<Pollywog> 1915 I did not have a problem until I rebooted to the newer kernel
<yell0w> ardchoille, it works, thanks
<AlteredBeast> looks to have this:
<ardchoille> yell0w: You're welcome :)
<AlteredBeast> ATI Mobility M4 graphics chip with 16MB of SGRAM
<Pollywog> because something in the installer fouled up fstab
<AlteredBeast> anyone?
<yell0w> ardchoille, that is strange, what is that ubuntu-desktop there for then ?
<dyrne> ernz: gimp?
<|1915|> Pollywog: I wont reboot then..
<ernz> dyrne?
<raven3x7> gbellmann, looks like the 2d nv driver might not like your sli setup.
<slippyr4> anyone care to give me a starting point for how to get my laptops built in memory stick reader to work?
<marx2k> AlteredBeast, whats your question
<Pollywog> when you do reboot make sure you have a GRUB boot CD
<steel_lady> HEEEEEEEEELLLLPPP. I lost my work because of a power down!!! Does linux write temp files somewhere???
<ernz> dyrne: I want to automatically, routinely change my Desktop wallpaper to one of hundreds randomly that I have in a folder
<ardchoille> yell0w: Say you had KDE installed and you wanted to install the entire gnome desktop. Instead of aptitude install app1 app2 app3 app4, and so on, you only need to aptitude install ubuntu-desktop and that meta package would pull in all apps and deps for you.
<AlteredBeast> when the liveCD boots on an old dell laptop the screen is partitioned (and strangely repeated) into about 1/3s
* SkyCon is worried. Ubuntu just displayed the following alert Could not grab keyboard. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session.
<raven3x7> gbellmann, you could try to disable 1 card from the bios. install ubuntu, install nvidia binary drivers and then reenable it
<gbellmann> raven3x7: can i run the installation from the console with the livecd or do i have to download another iso?
<yell0w> ardchoille, oh ok, so after that ubuntu-desktop is useless ?
<yell0w> ardchoille, and you can just remove it without breaking anything ?
<ompaul> steel_lady, and how pray tell does it write with no power?
<ardchoille> yell0w: Pretty much. You should re-install it, though, if you plan to upgrade vie the package manager
<ardchoille> yell0w: yes
<AlteredBeast> it is impossible to see any menus
<yell0w> ardchoille, uhm what do you mean upgrade via pakage manager ?
<Pollywog> steel_lady: that happened to me but I did not lose an email I had been composing in kmail, so some apps have some sort of buffer
<an0k> join /#ubuntu-effects
<AlteredBeast> trying to install now, but even that is hard
<steel_lady> ompaul it has to write temp files with the things that I have written but not saved before!!!
<yell0w> ardchoille, are you saying aptitude upgrade upgrade-dist won't work anymore ?
<yell0w> @_@
<gbellmann> raven3x7: ok, i'll try that. thanks
<raven3x7> gbellman  if you have the cd you have to download the alternative install cd.  the dvd has both
<ardchoille> yell0w: Upgrade from, for instance, Dapper to Edgy using apt-get dist-upgrade after editing the sources.list.
<dyrne> ernz: sorry i dont really use gnome. http://www.molenda.com/makethumbs/old-releases/rotate.sh-1.14 is a script but..
<Pollywog> I upgraded 2is gnome-games a required package for gnome?
<gbellmann> raven3x7: thanks
<Pollywog> is gnome-games a required package for gnome?
<ardchoille> yell0w: It will work, but you would need to edit the sources.. change "dapper" to "edgy" in the list, then do the upgrade.
<ompaul> steel_lady, ehh no it could live in ram - if the applicaiton did any work it might just might be in /tmp but who knows what it looks like there
<raven3x7> gbellmann,  np hope that helps
<yell0w> ardchoille, oh, i'm not gonna do that , will do fresh install if i want to upgrade the version
<ernz> dyrne: ...but? :)
<steel_lady> ompaul please help me I didn't go to sleep 2 days working!!!
<D7> how do I get mp3 support for rhythmbox?
<ardchoille> yell0w: Fresh installs are what I do, they're faster and less problematic.
<yell0w> ardchoille, regular updates for bug fix and the likes would still be availabe via aptitude upgrade and  aptitude upgrade-dist right ?
<Pollywog> ardchoille: got that right :)
<ardchoille> yell0w: Yes
<ompaul> steel_lady, I just said look in /tmp after that you have to hope that the application has a "memory" of something but in most cases it won't
<ardchoille> Pollywog: :)
<yell0w> ardchoille, thanks, that's what i worrry about just a while ago
<kingace> is there anyway to copy an image directly from firefox to openoffice?
<yell0w> when you said no more upgrade
<yell0w> lol
<ardchoille> Pollywog: Your nick? You haven't crossed the equator yet?
<Pollywog> ardchoille: no I have never been in the Navy
<raven3x7> !mp3 | D7
<ubotu> D7: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cyrus25801>  I need some help. I want to setup a pc that other users would work through to go onto the net. I want to limit their traffic and speed. can someone help me
<Pollywog> shellback?
<steel_lady> gnumeric spreadsheet has to have!!! ompaul, how can I check?
<meezyfuh> hey, i know i was just here sorry, but how do i install something to unrar a file? i can't find anything that can do it on the add/remove programs!
<ardchoille> Pollywog: I am , yes
<Pollywog> oic
<ompaul> steel_lady, It does not - you start it if is does then fine it will offer to recover if it does not offer then you start again
<Stormx2> My god
<Stormx2> I tried to "build install" a python app
<Stormx2> Computer looked like it would die
<raven3x7> steel_lady, might try google to see if your app  keeps temp files somewhere
<airgnox> ciao
<Pollywog> meezyfuh: sudo apt-get install unrar
<steel_lady> I will kill myself!!! They were lying about linux!!! It is the worst shit than windows! In windows I didn't loose it!!!
<Stormx2> everything froze up, internet d/ced, X stopped showing my mouse pointer
<airgnox> raga
<airgnox> qlc usa il supporto ntfs-3g
<airgnox> ?
<PriceChild> Calm down steel_lady
<Stormx2> steel_lady: Lose what?
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: did you close the app without saving
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert an APE to MP3 ??
<meezyfuh> Pollywog: thank you very much.
<steel_lady> I have a plain in 30 hours, tomorrow morning I have to show the work to my boss. If not, I can not go!!!
<KnowledgEngi> i saw http://marc.merlins.org/linux/scripts/ape2mp3
<raven3x7> Cyrus25801, no she had a power down
<ompaul> Cyrus25801, PriceChild Stormx2 steel_lady had a power outage
<KnowledgEngi> but i have not mac
<Cyrus25801> i c
<PriceChild> ouch
<steel_lady> Cyrus25801  yes I did
<bluefox83> steel_lady, whats the problem?
<cyris> how can i do local queries against my ldap database? im having troubles quering it from a windows machine on my network?
<Stormx2> nasty. Didn't save?
<Pollywog> steel_lady reminds me I need to get a UPS soon
<Cyrus25801> well that is why you should have a UPS and save every few minutes
<steel_lady> My comp was shut down and I am left without 24 hours of work that I didn't go to sleep!!!
<Cyrus25801> search google. maybe there is a app you can recover with
<Stormx2> steel_lady: Did you save and the work still got lost?
<tonyyarusso> steel_lady: What was the work done in?  OpenOffice can recover.
<DShepherd> what commmand can i execute to  reinitialize my ps/2 mouse?
<bluefox83> steel_lady, sorry to tell you this, but even in windows that would have happened if you didn't save
<steel_lady> Cyrus25801, do you know if it saves temps somewhere? I hope they were not lying!!!
<steel_lady> No I didn't savbe the work, I was too busy
<bluefox83> DShepherd, modprobe psmouse
<steel_lady> tony it was gnumeric spreadsheet
<rubyat> gnumeric auto-saves periodically
<Plenum> Afternoon everyone, two quick questions.  Is there any way to have the standard cd based install of 6.0.6 not eject the cd when it's done?  Also has anyone found a good resource for setting up custom pxe installations?
<tonyyarusso> rubyat: Do you know where?
<ardchoille> rubyat: It does? That's good to know.
<rubyat> in your home file
<rubyat> open gnumeric and try open from the menu
<steel_lady> bluefox83, it happened to me in word 2.5 years ago and it was recovered, everythyng but last 2 lines because it is saving in temp every 10 mins or so
<raven3x7> rubyat, in a hidden folder?
<rubyat> not sure if a dot file
<bluefox83> steel_lady, then check your temp dir and see if it's there...
<meezyfuh> raven3x7: can i pm?
<DShepherd> bluefox83: doesnt work ...
<raven3x7> meezyfuh, go ahead
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: there is a irc channel."We can be found on the IRC server at irc.gnome.org, port 6666 (standard IRC port), on channel #gnumeric"
<bluefox83> DShepherd, sudo modprobe psmouse
<DShepherd> bluefox83: ah.. let me try that
<bluefox83> DShepherd, i forget to use sudo once in a while >.>
<Stormx2> steel_lady: Looks as if it auto-saves in the document its working at all. Did you not even save once?
<Stormx2> at all = on
<steel_lady> Storm No I did not. I am really stupid!!!
<Stormx2> I'm too tired to type coherently
<Sonderblade> why can't totem play .xm .it and s3m files out of the box?
<Stormx2> steel_lady: Well then, it'll only have ever really existed in the RAM...
<cyris> is there away to view all current entries in my ldap database?
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: note message above
<steel_lady> Cyrus2581 I don't understand
<ardchoille> steel_lady: If you open gnumeric, is the file you were working on available from the File menu somewhere. Sounds like it may have saved some of the work itself.. unless you disabled auto-save.
<Chocobo> I have a friend who accidently just rm'd his .tex thesis.   Does Ububtu have any tools for inode revocery?
<steel_lady> I didn't disable anything but it is empty!!!
<Spartacus> How do I open the settings menu for an installed nvidia graphics card on Edgy?
<ardchoille> :(
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: there is gnumeric chat room on irc the details are above. they will be able to help you better
<ompaul> Chocobo, boot with a live CD and use "the coroners toolkit" that is all the advice one can give
<Pollywog> steel_lady: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnumeric/doc/quick-files.shtml
<DShepherd> bluefox83: no luck.. my mouse maybe sick.. cause sometimes when the machine reboots it works. I just didnt want to reboot again.. oh well... any other ideas.
<DShepherd> ?
<raven3x7> meezyfuh, ?
<Chocobo> ompaul, the Ubuntu live CD?  Does that come with "The coroners toolkit"?
<n-iCe> HI i have problems with my ubuntu i guess isn't loading properly
<somethingCool> Can anyone help me figure out why setserial is not working?
<ompaul> Chocobo, no idea if it is on there - but it can be downloaded
<Cyrus25801> I need some help. I want to setup a pc that other users would work through to go onto the net. I want to limit their traffic and speed. can someone help me
<bluefox83> DShepherd, make sure it's plugged in correctly...
<n-iCe> take a lot of time to load ubuntu when i start the pc and sometimes when it starts doesn't load my usb wireless adapter what could be ?
<ardchoille> DShepherd: Silly question, but this happened to me recently.. is the mouse cord securely plugged in? Mine had come loose a bit and was doing the same thing.
<DShepherd> bluefox83: checked that about 10secs ago.. i guess I will try a reboot..
<KnowledgEngi> how can i convert an APE to MP3 ??
<airhead> KnowledgEngi - Still not tried google?
<KnowledgEngi> yes
<somethingCool> Whenever I try to use setserial I get an invalid argument error.
<KnowledgEngi> i tried
<marx2k> KnowledgEngi, http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/free-ape-2-mp3.html
<iggy_mon> is anyone available to help me change my monitor's resolution?
<happyface0> When I run beryl with XGL it crashes my X, and it starts in XGL. What can I do to start beryl in AIGLX or something else?
<n-iCe> iggy_mon,  let me check how
<airhead> KnowledgEngi - I found it just by searching for 20 seconds
<iggy_mon> ty
<DShepherd> ardchoille: i think it is
* DShepherd checks...it seems so
<n-iCe> iggy_mon,  i did it once, but i don't remember let me check
<iggy_mon> k
<raven3x7> happyface0, check wiki.ubuntu.org. what gfx card do you have?
<happyface0> nvidia 6600 gt
<marx2k> KnowledgEngi, http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_ape_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<ardchoille> DShepherd: Ah, ok
<raven3x7> !aiglx | happyface0
<ubotu> happyface0: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<happyface0> raven3x7 it works fine in aiglx and the other modes but xgl crashes it, I just want to start it as something else
<DShepherd> bluefox83, ardchoille: going to try a reboot
<marx2k> strangely enough it was the 1st search term
<jin> how do you convert avi to flash video on ubuntu?
<raven3x7> happyface0, now you confused me are you using aiglx or xgl?
<Cyrus25801> ubutu!
<Cyrus25801> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=avi+to+flash+linux&btnG=Search
<iggy_mon> in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution  lists only 640x480 and 800x600
<OmegaNine> Anyone else having problumes getting to the universe repository?
<Stormx2> iggy_mon You need to configure X
<happyface0> raven3x7 I set it to XGL to see if it worked and it crashed, now whenver I start it in XGL it crashes... I just want to start it in AIGLX mode where it wont crash!
<Stormx2> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cyrus25801> !avi to flash
<Dimitri> What's a good dock for Gnome?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avi to flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spartacus> oh, I was just about ask what iggy is after
<happyface0> !beryl
<iggy_mon> great!  where do i start
<n-iCe> iggy_mon,  and you want more?
<somethingCool> !setserial
<cyris> anyone know where i can get the Windows AddressBook Schema? I'm following a guide that includes a Mozilla address book schema :S
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> setserial: controls configuration of serial ports. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-43 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<iggy_mon> ok, i saw to link!
<n-iCe> my ubuntu take a lot of time to load ubuntu when i start the pc and sometimes when it starts doesn't load my usb wireless adapter what could be ?
<iggy_mon> going there now
<riqz> wow GAIM is giving me serious problems all of a sudden
<yurimxpxman> I just got remote login working for my LAN. It's really awesome! =) But I'm wondering if I can do the same thing somehow from another client that's not on my LAN.
<riqz> My GAIM is crashing every 5 mins or so...anyone care to help?
<raven3x7> happyface0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy?highlight=%28aiglx%29
<somethingCool> yurimxpxman, I think it depends on if the system is behind  a NAT.
<meezyfuh> raven3x7: did you get my pm?
<yurimxpxman> somethingCool: What's a NAT, and how do I get it working?
<Dimitri> I'm looking for a decent dock for Ubuntu, anyone care to lend some help?
<riqz> Anynone having problems with GAIM?
<happyface0> thanks raven but its still not what im looking for
<raven3x7> happyface0, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<jake333> 3
<yurimxpxman> !NAT
<somethingCool> Network Address Translation. If you don't have one then all your machines have their own IP address on t3h interweb. If you have a NAT then they share one.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> my ubuntu take a lot of time to load ubuntu when i start the pc and sometimes when it starts doesn't load my usb wireless adapter what could be ?
<steel_lady> Cyrus25801, are you here?
<jcaceres> hello i have this error during compilation, even when i have corectly instaled gcc and i have the source of linux
<jcaceres> http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=2373
<jcaceres> any idea?
<yurimxpxman> somethingCool, you mean private IPs vs public ones?
<jake333> Ardchoille: hi wanne pick up from last night?
<sivik> jcaceres, is there a way to make that english
<jcaceres> "error linux compiler h No such file or directory"
<ardchoille> jake333: You'll have to refresh me memory
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: yes
<OmegaNine> Can someone do a me a huge favor and try to resync thier headers with the Univers repository?  I can't connect to it, but that doesn't seem like something that should happen.
<sivik> jcaceres, did you install build-essential
<steel_lady> look at private message
<jcaceres> yes i did
<jake333> ardchoille
<teeL> Can anyone help me with reverse dns? Im using zoneedit. =)
<jcaceres>  i ahve compiled other things succesfully
<Tomcat_> jcaceres: Install build-essentials package
<jake333> ardchoille: we were doint the Dss
<sivik> Tomcat_, he already has
<bluefox83> OmegaNine, what you mean is...you want someone to do sudo apt-get update?
<sivik> jcaceres, there might be something else needed, can you make it in english
<Tomcat_> Whoops, that was fast. ;)
<Spartacus> Hey, I did that thing you guys showed for Iggy, do I reinstall my graphics card now?
<ardchoille> jake333: Dss? What is that?
<D-Tick> ji
<jake333> ardchoille: Darwin streaming server
<Kuriyaki> How do I change the partitions made by Ubuntu during installation after I installed it?
<steel_lady> Cyrus25801 can you come to private please?
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: i dont have 1
<D-Tick> s/ji/hi
<bluefox83> Spartacus, what'd you do?
<somethingCool> Anyone know if setserial got changed recently? I can use it under older versions of Linux, but now it gives me Invalid Argument errors.
<sivik> Kuriyaki, fdisk
<jcaceres> sivik,  the first addres is not the eerror, that was my mistake whe copypasting
<jcaceres>  the error is  "error linux compiler h No such file or directory"
<OmegaNine> bluefox83: Yeah or just refresh in the "Software Sources"
<sivik> jcaceres, ok, what is the second url, i missed it
<Spartacus> Not sure, something about restarting and X drive
<ardchoille> jake333: Oh, right. Well, according to the post you gave, it's installed. If you need help wwith running/using it, I can't help as I;ve never used it.
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: do you see my hello
<jcaceres> i am compiling  openh323
<eontasticness> hey all
<steel_lady> Cyrus25801 I use xchat, how can I connect to that server and port. where should I put the server name and port?
<OmegaNine> Installed 6.10 today and I can't update...Or get to the i686-SMP kernel...Both of witch i need :OP
<somethingCool> Anyone spot an error in this? "sudo setserial /dev/ttyS4 port 0xe000 irq 11 autoconfig"
<sivik> jcaceres, what is the proram for
<eontasticness> i have Allegro 4.2 lib already installed, but i want to have 4.0 installed as well for an application that requires an older version
<n-iCe> OmegaNine,  sudo apt-get update
<eontasticness> how can i have both installed
<jake333> ardchoille: well its not working
<Kuriyaki> How do I modify the partitions?
<eontasticness> or how do i "trick" the application into thinking 4.2 is 4.0
<neildarlow> OmegaNine: kernels have gone generic
<jcaceres> is used for multimedia conference
<duncan> somethingCool: does it throw out an error when  you run it?
<jcaceres> using h323
<jake333> ardchoille: i had the same problem on windows, i needed to install the perl on windows before and uninstall the DSS
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: im checking
<somethingCool> duncan: Says Invalid Argument
<iggy_mon> the instructions http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto are for 6.6LTS... will they work for 6.10?  i'm looking at the Run Autodetect Again section
<bluefox83> OmegaNine, no problems for me...
<jcaceres> sivik, is used for multimedia conference
<xpndr> i need help. i'm relative new to the linux world... i'm trying to start the ubuntu live-cd on a viritual machine..but i get "unable to locade RSDP"..can someone help? /msg me
<OmegaNine> bluefox83:  Hu, thanks.
<infidel> steel_lady,  type /server irc.gnome.org
<Malph> are there any issues with apt-get on the ppc of ubuntu
<frojnd> has anyone had similar problem than me: I can't play vmw files with embedded mplayer plugin... what codecs do I need to install e
<sivik> jcaceres, ok, i'm looking
<n-iCe> my ubuntu take a lot of time to load ubuntu when i start the pc and sometimes when it starts doesn't load my usb wireless adapter what could be ?
<Spartacus> Okay, since no one remembers, How do I change my resolution other than what's in system>preferences> screen resolution
<OmegaNine> neildarlow: What do you mean?  I cant DL a kernel that will use both my duel cores?
<bjv> booting ubuntu takes 15 minutes as it checks for raid devices that no longer exist. ive --purged mdadm, and cannot find any remaining configs/etc.
<bjv> why is ubuntu still reading my disks (light pulses) for 15 minutes while it is 'starting up RAIDs'?
<yurimxpxman> Spartacus: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add yur resolutions to the list
<KnowledgEngi>  mac CDImage.ape CDImage.mp3 -d
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<KnowledgEngi> mac can convert directly from ape to mp3 ?
<neildarlow> OmegaNine: the generic kernel is SMP-capable
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Spartacus
<KnowledgEngi> or i must make 2 conversion ?
<ubotu> Spartacus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<bjv> anyone ever run into this problem, after disabling their raid devices?
<ardchoille> !gksudo > yurimxpxman
<frojnd> has anyone had similar problem than me: I can't play vmw files with embedded mplayer plugin... what codecs do I need to install ? anyone?
<OmegaNine> neildarlow: Ah, just looked. Thats cool.  One less step.
<sivik> frojnd, find the w32codecs
<neildarlow> bjv: have you changed the partition type from raid-autodetect?
<Anohaakten> anyone in here have the linksys wpc54g?
<sivik> frojnd, should be able to tell from apt-cache search w32codecs
<freebse> hallo, apt-get update on dapper has a broken package evolution-2.6 stoped working... can someone verify this pls before I write a bug report
<bjv> neildarlow: where would that be? ive tried the kernel option raid=noautodetect
<happyface0> Anohaakten, thats a very common router but there are TONS of models of it
<frojnd> sivik: no w32codecs if apt-cache search
<frojnd> maybe I need repos ..
<steel_lady> no it doesn't work that thing with the server!
<neildarlow> bjv: any flavour of fdisk
<`nicola> is it possible to alt+tab windows from all workspaces ? thanks
<ardchoille> freebse: This happened recently and was fixed. when was the last time you updated?
<`nicola> (with gnome)
<Anohaakten> wpc54g v1.2 is a wireless card by linksys
<sivik> frojnd, then your going to have to find more repos that have it, i can't remember which one i have
<happyface0> sorry I was thinking of wrt54g
<sivik> how do i tell what the specs for the computer are, from terminal/konsole
<infidel> steel_lady, what was the name of the server do you remember?
<joshjosh> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> sivik: I just found: sevas packagase includes w32codecs..
<freebse> ardchoille: today, I tried several mirrors in germany, thez can be put of date
<sivik> frojnd, ok
<yell0w> heys guys, what do you usually do to free up space on dapper ? i did clean auto-clean deborphan, remove the package cache. What else to do ?
<ardchoille> freebse: I believe the update is for Firefox and it breaks Evolution. If this is the case, this happened a couple days ago and is now fixed in the recent updates.
<steel_lady> infidel it was irc.gnome.org and I tried and nothing happens
<bjv> neildarlow: all partitions look like they are 82, 83 or msdos?
<Cyrus25801> steel lady. lets do this step by step.1) press ctrl+s. 2)Click add and type in irc.gnome.org. 3)then click edit 4) change newsserver/667 to newserver/6666
<bjv> neildarlow: on both drives
<neildarlow> bjv: that's not the problem then
<joshjosh> if you have a straight multiple gig DOS partition, that's freakin' awesome
<freebse> ardchoille: if it is taken care of I guess it is allright, I fixed it myself with a debian mirror
<ardchoille> freebse: Cool
<napsy> Hello. I registered my nick a long time ago and I can't remember the pass. Can I reset it?
<happyface0> How can I set my clock to 12-hour instead of 24-hour?
<ardchoille> freebse: Wait, you're using debian repos in Ubuntu?
<somethingCool> Can anyone spot anything wrong with this? "sudo setserial /dev/ttyS4 port 0xe000 irq 11 autoconfig"
<somethingCool> I get an Invalid Argument error in Ubuntu, but it works fine in Suze
<ardchoille> happyface0: Right click the clok and go to properties/prefs
<Khem> happyface0: right click on clock on
<rocky4> hi i'v got a 386 i would like download ubuntu which one i take? powerpc one?
<joshjosh> anyone know how to get my USB to auto detect?
<happyface0> thanks ardchoille
<joshjosh> it will read stuff when i have it plugged in when i start it up, but not when it plug it in after booting
<ardchoille> happyface0: You're welcome :)
<CarlFK> what is kacpid-work-0 and why is it using 65% of my cpu (according to top)
<sivik> how can i tell what programs are using my ram, cause its saying i have 150 less than i really do for ram, it says i only have 384 and i know i have 512
<steel_lady> i JOINED SOME CHANNEL NOW BUT NOT A WORD THERE
<steel_lady> sorry for caps
<Doddman> How do I change my login screen? (Right now it uses the kubuntu login screen)
<freebse> ardchoille: well not regulary, I just fixed evolution this way, normally I dont - it can mess up your system
<neildarlow> sivik: the kernel and modules use RAM too
<ardchoille> freebse: Glad to see you realise that :)
<sivik> neighborlee, i understand that
<freebse> ardchoille: well ;)
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: 5) in channels to join type: #gnumeric ((change step 4 to newserver/6667 to irc.gnome.org)) 6) Click OK and connect
<BUMBACL0T> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<sivik> neildarlow, i understand that, but shouldn't it be telling me that my memtotal should be somewhere around 500 not 384 when i do a cat /proc/meminfo
<Cyrus25801> steel_lady: let me know if it worked. it worked here
<ardchoille> freebse: The fix I used was from the forums:  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/firefox evolution &
<steel_lady> cyrus25801 I joined, nobody alive there
<neildarlow> sivik: what does "free" say?
<bjv> oh great, googling my error message is drowning me in Warcraft nerds     "Starting up RAIDs" :\
<Kuriyaki> How do I change the size of the partitions created by Ubuntu during installation?
<sivik> 7932 kb, so like 7.9 m b
<ardchoille> freebse: The ubuntuforums.org are quite good about getting a temp fix out if one exists.
<sivik> Kuriyaki, do it with fdisk /dev/hd
<frojnd> how should I rename those 2 repos so I can update and get new packages: 1) deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main 2) deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections
<frojnd> I get those at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<neildarlow> sivik: 7.9M for total?
<salty> howdy ya'll
<sivik> no, 7.9M free
<yell0w> heys guys, what do you usually do to free up space on dapper ? i did clean auto-clean deborphan, localepurge, remove the package cache. What else to do ?
<Kuriyaki> It says unable to open
<bjv> Kuriyaki: must be root
<Doddman> I want to get rid of the KDE login screen and use an XFCE one instead, how do I do that?
<freebse> ardchoille: maybe I should fix it also this way... and roll back the debian package... I know this is not really a sollution when updating again, it could break my whole system ;) I need to roll back anyway before updating again... thx a lot for the info on how to fix that a better way
<bjv> Kuriyaki: sudo gparted works well too
<Tomcat_> yell0w: rm -rfv ~/.thumbnails (deletes cached file browser thumbnails), empty the trash
<neildarlow> sivik: it's probably using memory well. look at your cached and buffers figures from "free"
<ardchoille> freebse: You're welcome :)
<salty> yellow besides uninstalling what you can that just about covers it
<sivik> neighborlee, let me paste it to the pastebin
<happyface0> Where is the beryl config file?
<yell0w> Tomcat_, thanks
<Kuriyaki> sudo: gparted: command not found
<erwan> hey there
<erwan> I'm new here
<erwan> I was just discovering ubuntu
<freebse> erwan: welcome :)
<joshjosh> erwan: howdy
<frojnd> how should I rename those 2 repos so I can update and get new packages: 1) deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main 2) deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections couse when I update there is an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8829/
<islan> too late, I already claimed it in the name of France!
<happyface0> anyone else have a keyboard problem where some keys dont register right away? such as quotes and tildas?
<erwan> can anyone advise me a little bit about ubuntu vs fedora vs redhat?
<somethingCool> Can anyone spot anything wrong with this? "sudo setserial /dev/ttyS4 port 0xe000 irq 11 autoconfig"
<somethingCool> I get an Invalid Argument error in Ubuntu, but it works fine in Suze
<joshjosh> erwan: What do you want to know?
<freebse> erwan: well all are gnu/linux distros... rest is up to you
<neildarlow> sivik: i have 512M of RAM and just 6400k free. it's ok
<iggy_mon> about the screen resolution bit...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ...works!
<sivik> neildarlow, its not the free that i'm worried about, its how much ram cedega sees so it runs better
<iggy_mon> thanks everyone for your help :-)
<francois> hi i forwared my TCP and UDP for port 22 for ssh, but i still can't get a connection, any ideas ?
<joshjosh> erwan: Fedora Core = OSS version of Red Hat basically
<joshjosh> erwan: Ubuntu = debian based distro with huge community
<Spartacus> Thanks for the resolution help guys
<neildarlow> sivik: you might be able to free-up shared display memory and AGP aperture ram in your BIOS
<sivik> neildarlow, there isn't an option in my bios for that
<AzraelM> hey again
<ardchoille> erwan: Fedora Core is what Red Hat uses as a test bed for things that may make it into Red Hat releases. I feel that package management is handled better in Ubuntu, though.
<AzraelM> Can anyone walk me through how to copy folders using the terminal? I'm having a little trouble with it
<sivik> ardchoille, then use it
<CarlFK> erwan: read  >What distro? on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten
<sivik> AzraelM, its cp -R /file/location /where/yourmovingitto
<neildarlow> AzraelM: cp -pR sourcefolder destfolder
<sivik> AzraelM, all you need is the -R option to cp or mv folders
<CarlFK> Azrael cp -a from to
<AzraelM> so, it's -R, -pR, or -a?
<freebse> AzraelM: try Midnight Commander for this... apt-get install mc
<Cyrus25801> can i use Breezy Badger as a server
<erwan> so what and how to make a choice between these 3 based on my needs?
<erwan> seems like people have different feelings
<sivik> Cyrus25801, you can use any distro/version as a server with the correct packages installed
<salty> 'cp -Rv /dir/to/be/copied'
<erwan> but this is all very personal it seems
<AzraelM> now it's -Rv? :S
<joshjosh> erwan: Exactly. It depends on what you're looking for in a linux distro
<sivik> salty, all i ever have to use is the -R
<freebse> erwan: try all of them, because asking for which isa the best will give you no real answer, everybody will tell you something different
<sivik> freebse: your so correct
<unimatrix9> hi there you all
<salty> -v just lets ya see what's happening
<neildarlow> AzraelM: -a includes -p and -R iirc
<freebse> sivik: besides I also have an oppinion :) LOL
<erwan> lemme ask this one then: which is the more robust and reliable for entreprise solutions
<joshjosh> erwan: I use Ubuntu because I prefer gnome over KDE and the comminity/support is massive. It depends on what you want out of it
<unimatrix9> i wanto submit a bug report, but not sure how to describe it, any one here lent a helping hand?
<sivik> salty: ok, didn't know that but never really cared much
<unimatrix9> its about feisty fawn - herd 5
<sivik> unimatrix9, whats the problem
<erwan> entreprise like a big network of computers
<sivik> unimatrix9, go to #ubuntu+1
<sivik> erwan: then use redhat enterprise or debian
<unimatrix9> ok i will thanx
<bigbird1040> can anyone here help me stop my system from crashing every time I open up my ntfs hard drive?
<gkellycs> hey
<neildarlow> erwan: or CentOS
<gkellycs> anyone here that can help me with my sound?
<AzraelM> now that I've installed Midnight Commander, where do I launch it?
<omegabeta> Question : When I type in mplayer -vo svga whatever.mpg I can view a movie in the framebuffer, but there is no sound.. any ideas?
<gkellycs> for some reason idk why it stopped playing
<joshjosh> erwan: Vista *ducks*
<Spartacus> I went into xorg and added the resolutions I wanted accessible, but none are in the list
<freebse> AzraelM: type in mc
<sivik> gkellycs, whats the problems
<AzraelM> oooh
<gkellycs> well
<sivik> joshjosh: Vista = crap
<gkellycs> i used to have sound, but now it is off. and idk why
<sivik> joshjosh: their already working on a sp
<freebse> AzraelM: works I guess :)
<erwan> used vista for the last 2 weeks
<sivik> gkellycs, did you try checking to make sure its not muted
<gkellycs> speaker plugin is in the same place when it worked
<francois> hi i forwared my TCP and UDP for port 22 for ssh, but i still can't get a connection, any ideas ?
<gkellycs> ya, top right, its not
<erwan> eventually got around all the new bugs, but yes it does suck
<sivik> francois, can you ping what your trying to connect to?
<joshjosh> erwan: What exactly do you want to use linux for?
<teeL> Can anyone help me with reverse dns? Im using zoneedit. =)
<AzraelM> I'm trying
<francois> sivik: as in my own computer ? i can ssh to my computer fine if i use the LAN adress, but not if i use the internet ip
<AzraelM> I need administrative rights to copy into the target folder, I hope it works
<gkellycs> anyone here that can help me get sound playing?
<gkellycs> it worked like yesterday night,
<freebse> bah comparing GNU/Linux to Vista does make no sence at all... one is an OS the other is a fame console (sort of)
<Spartacus> I went into xorg and added the resolutions I wanted accessible, but none are in the list
<freebse> lol
<gkellycs> but now it isnt, and it isnt muted on the volume panel
<edmutony> hola soy del peru
<Spartacus> How do I get htem there?
<freebse> lol fame comsole :)
<francois> sivik: yup ping works fine
<neildarlow> freebse: Vista is as near to an OS as Windows has ever got :)
<Slart> francois: I might be wrong.. but I think ssh in the default install doesn't listen to external network interfaces.. not sure.. just a distant memory
<gkellycs> anyone?
<cyris> would anyone know where i could go about getting schema information for windows address book ? i know this is kinda a windows question but im trying to setup a shared addressbook on ubuntu with slapd.
<AzraelM> midnight commander didn't copy :(
<Cyrus25801> sivik: i want to let ppl conect through it from windows pc and regulate how much bandwidth the use and what speed they have. can i do that
<gkellycs> is there anyone here that can help me get my sound working?
<francois> Slart: any idea how to set up ssh then ? i don't even know where to start
<riaal> Im having problem whit amarok telling me I need mp3 suport, when it selfinstall it and tells me to restart the app, then it tells me ones again I need mp3 suport
<alecjwj> hi. what command can i run in the terminal to see how much RAM im using?
<bigbird1040> bbl
<Guard] [an> hi
<Guard] [an> i added a new soundcard to my box
<neildarlow> alecjwj: free
<joshjosh> riall: you download the mp3 codecs?
<pangua> #join /debian-es
<Guard] [an> what to do so that drivers are detected and installed ?
<Slart> francois: hang on.. I'll check
<alecjwj> riaal, sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<riaal> joshjosh, not manualy, where do I find them?
<riaal> alecjwj, thanks a lot
<Cyrus25801> i want to let ppl conect through ubuntu from windows pc's and regulate how much bandwidth the use and what speed they have. can i do that
<pangua> #join/debian-es
<shaun> hi all
<Spartacus> Help changing my screen resolution please
<gkellycs> someone!!! lol
<joshjosh> do what alexjwj said
<shaun> hey any admins on here
<alecjwj> neildarlow, thanks
<freebse> Cyrus: well this is possible, 1st of all
<Doddman> Everytime I run sudo gdmsetup, I get a "could not access configuration file" error, what's happening?
<neildarlow> alecjwj: top is useful too
<gkellycs> does anyone know how come my sound isnt working?
<freebse> Cyrus: set up a proxy server
<gkellycs> i have the sound plugged in correctly
<erwan> thanks everyone
<Doddman> Everytime I run sudo gdmsetup, I get a "could not access configuration file" error, what's happening?
<joshjosh> spartacus: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and scroll down to display and add your desired resolution there then restart x
<gkellycs> and i dont think its is muted
<Hotkey> I'm looking for some direction regarding my XP/Ubuntu dual boot partitions - how can I remove Ubuntu/Grub so I'm left with just XP and full C drive?
<ompaul> shaun, I admin four or seventy boxes depending on how you look at it
<Spartacus> joshjosh, I've done that, didn't affect anything
<shaun> hey i just installed ubuntu and i cant install my nVidia 7300 le drivers any help?
<francois> Doddman: did you use the package from the repo ?
<gkellycs> ya
<francois> shaun: sure, what do you need ?
<gkellycs> video card guy
<joshjosh> spartacus: You still can't choose the right resolution under System>Preferences?
<Slart> francois: check the /etc/sshd_config, look for a line with "listen" in it
<Spartacus> I can't
<Doddman> francois ?
<joshjosh> what video card do you have?
<Slart> francois: should be pretty near the top
<atarinox> wow firefox has been freezing up on me so much lately....is there a better alternative which is fast and still w/ tabbed browsing?
<abelstr> Epiphany?
<joshjosh> atarinox: epiphany.
<shaun> i want 2 play counterstrike source and i cant install my nvidia geforce 7300 driver
<neildarlow> Spartacus: have you done a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Doddman> francois what do you mean?
<alecjwj> Hotkey, see the 4th comment on this page: http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/Installing_Ubuntu_with_Windows_Dual-Boot
<shaun> im new 2 ubuntu
<Guard] [an> i added a new soundcard, what to do so that drivers are detected and installed ?
<Slart> shaun: have you tried the latest binary driver from nvidia?
<K3nto> hey guys, im experiencing mouse lag when running a fullscreen game in wine. WoW to be specific.
<joshjosh> shaun: did you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and restart X?
<Cyrus25801> need help.i want to let ppl conect through ubuntu from windows pc's and regulate how much bandwidth they use and what speed they have. jow do i do that
<francois> Slart: doesn't seem to exist :S
<Hotkey> alecjwj thx
<Kuriyak1> GTParted finds no devices
<alecjwj> shaun, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<shaun> i dont no how to install it
<joshjosh> k3nto: /join #wine
<Spartacus> neildarlow, maybe
<shaun> i have been lookin for hours lol
<K3nto> im in winehq :)
<neildarlow> Cyrus25801: do a google on traffic-shaping
<Slart> Cyrus25801: you can do it, I can't explain how..but iptables with some fancy buckets and some voodoo.. google for bandwidth limiter linux and see what you get
<shaun> any ideas?
<Cyrus25801> neildarlow: thank you. didn't know what to search under
<gkellycs> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Option_2:
<Doddman> for some reason gdmsetup doesn't work
<gkellycs> shaun
<Slart> francois: eh.. doesn't exist? you have ssh installed, right?
<shaun> yes
<Cyrus25801> Slart: THANX
<gkellycs> do what the link says, to install the drivers for nvidia
<francois> Slart: yes
<gkellycs> not the beryl part
<alecjw> shaun, do that commend i told oyu a minute ago
<francois> Slart: and i know i can ssh to myself np with my LAN adress,
<gkellycs> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Option_2:
<Spartacus> neildarlow, I tried that, but it won't let me click anything in that
<shaun> i have just installed ubuntu and i dont have a clue lol
<sivik> Cyrus25801, not sure about the regulating how much bandwidth they can have, but as long as there is a user name for them, there shouldn't be a problem connecting from a windows box, i do it alot from school
<Kuriyak1> GTParted founded no devices and I need to modify the partitions
<Doddman> why doesn't gdmsetup work?
<shaun> add me 2 msn and speak on there
<sivik> Cyrus25801, and the computers at school are winblows
<Slart> francois: any other "kind of similar directory" there? /etc/ssh or /etc/openssh or anything like that?
<erwin> hi
<shaun> wizzawizza_2000@hotmail.com
<erwin> spielt einer:
<Doddman> I tried sudo gdmsetup and system->administration->login screen
<erwin> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?z8nBe44s
<erwin> ?
<francois> Slart: ah, yes, theres a ssh folder, with sshd_config in  there
<alecjw> !de | erwin
<ubotu> erwin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<trakz> Anyone know if/when the dapper repo for beryl will be updated with 0.1.9* ?
<Slart> francois: ah.. sweet.. look at that sshd_config.. "less sshd_config" should do it if you're in that dir already
<gkellycs> last night it worked
<gkellycs> and now it doesnt work
<Slart> francois: and look for that "listen" line.. it might be commented out
<joshjosh> shaun: Open terminal, type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then hit control+alt+backspace and reenter gnome.
<francois> Slart: i've got 2 lines that say "listen adress" and both are commented out,
<comoddor1> step by step installation of the 3d desktop for ubuntu (nvidia cards) here: http://linuxbasics.org/tutorials/during/wow-linuxhaditfirst
<Spartacus> None of the stuff has worked
<Slart> francois: ok, hang on.. I'll check what the default is
<Kuriyak1> GTParted finds no devices...and I need to modify the partitions
<gkellycs> is there anyone here that can help me fix my sound?
<joshjosh> spartacus: you sure your video drivers are the right ones and you installed them correctly?
<sivik> gkellycs, if anyone could help, they would, please quiet repeating yourself
<chaplan> #gnome
<Spartacus> Yes, I just want to add resolutions to the list
<joshjosh> gkellycs: What's the problem?
<gkellycs> :(
<chaplan> join #gnome
<gkellycs> well, last night the sound worked
<theone2k> hello all this is my first time at trying to use linux and im lost trying to get my wireless network card to work can anyone help me?
<gkellycs> and this morning also, but now the sound is not working
<Dakana> Does anyone know what might be causing X to become completely unresponsive when using fglrx drivers?
<joshjosh> theone2k: what's the problem?
<Dakana> I can't ctrl+alt+backspace/f1 or anything, but I can move my mouse...
<abelstr> Spartacus, did you add the new resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the right (24, propably) " Depth" section?
<theone2k> it just want work
<shaun> cheers josh i think its installing now
<joshjosh> shaun: awesome.
<Kuriyak1> How can I make GTParted recognize any device? I need to modify the partitions created by Ubuntu
<joshjosh> theone2k: what kind of card is it?
<theone2k> i have been trying to follow a tut for madwifi witch stats my WG311 should be compatible but im getting loads of errors
<shaun> geforce 7300 le
<Spartacus> abelstr, I added them under them all
<shaun> thats what i have
<trakz> bueller, bueller (Anyone know if/when the dapper repo will be updated with 0.1.9* ?)
<shaun> will this work what i installed josh?
<joshjosh> shaun: it should.
<abelstr> Spartacus, and nothing strange when you 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log' ?
<shaun> ty brb
<joshjosh> shaun: after it's downloaded, hit ctrl+alt+backspace. you should see a sweet nvidia graphic.
<joshjosh> shaun: or first...type glxgears in terminal and see if it's working that way then restart x
<NotchNick> just installed ubuntu.. rebooted... now it says.. Antic Login: dunno what to type here... it says Login incorrect.. what am I supposed to type here?
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Spartacus> abelstr, not sure what's strange, but a bunch of stuff scrolled across. Though I did get a Error opening /dev/wacom
<Spartacus> an
<theone2k> its a WG311 netgear
<trakz> bueller, bueller, bueller (Anyone know if/when the beryl dapper repo will be updated with 0.1.9* ?)
<Slart> francois: how many network cards in that machine with sshd running?
<Dakana> Has anyone heard of fglrx causing X to  become completely unresponsive after login?
<dwight> how can i check my harddrive with no partitions for bad sectors?
<joshjosh> theone2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<francois> Slart: 2 I beleive,
<chaplan> a simple question
<chaplan> i use gnome for a while
<gkellycs> i had a problem with nvidia drivers
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<gkellycs> and x server
<chaplan> like in KDE
<joshjosh> brb: gotta restart to get my USB working. grrrrrr
<Slart> francois: does ssh 127.0.0.1 work? if so does ssh 192.168.0.1 (or whatever the local ip for that machine is) work?
<Doddman> I need help changing the login screen (in XFCE)
<Doddman> *Xfce
<Kuriyak1> Ok, once in GTParted do I want to format the partitions so I can modify them??
<Spartacus> abelstr, oh, It says also "No valid modes for "1152864"; removing." That for all the ones I added
<chaplan> can anyone help me
<Slart> francois: and finally, does ssh <your external ip> work?
<PCGenie> Dakana, i don't know but i found this for ATI drivers. i had mandrake running my nvidia cards
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panelwill it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<chaplan> will it ever be possible to extend windows all over the panel
<PCGenie> Dakana, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<gkellycs> lol
<Doddman> chaplan, stop that please
<gkellycs> windows as in the os?
<francois> Slart: first 2 work, now i gotta test that outter ip one
<K3nto> could somebody helo me with implementing this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8836/
<Dakana> chaplan: please don't spam like that - it's possible no one knows the answer
<chaplan> sorry
<teeL> Do i have to restart my server after getting reverse dns?
<chaplan> :(
<gkellycs> chaplan
<chaplan> yes
<gkellycs> windows as in the OS?
<Doddman> and can anyone at all assist me in changing my login screen?
<Kuriyak1> Do I format the partition in GTParted in order to modify the partition? Someone give ma an answer?
<gkellycs> idk
<Doddman> if not with gdmsetup, than in some other way?
<francois> Slart: I get this : ssh: connect to host 156.34.93.155 port 22: Connection refused
<Fuzzehskittle1>  how do i be able to view youtube videos?
<Dakana> PCGenie: I'll take a look around there, thanks for the link
<francois> Fuzzehskittle1: does flash work at all ?
<Slart> francois: ok.. and you want to be able to ssh to the computer from.. for example.. work?
<Fuzzehskittle1> i dont have flash installed but do i need it?
<francois> Slart: yeah mostly school, but yeah anywhere would be nice
<joshjosh> ahh i love how fast ubuntu restarts
<Fuzzehskittle1> probaly
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i install flash?
<francois> Fuzzehskittle1: of course, thats how youtube works
<qebab> 30 minutes and I have now concluded that linux is awesome
<Spartacus> you can't
<francois> Fuzzehskittle1: did you update ?
<Slart> francois: ok, I think you have to modify that listen line so that sshd listens on that external ip too..
<Fuzzehskittle1> i never installed flash yet
<qebab> no more windows for me :)
<Spartacus> fuzzehskittle1, er, you mean flash player, or macromedia flash?
<Slart> francois: there's a man page "man sshd_config" that tells you your options
<NotchNick> just installed ubuntu.. rebooted... it asks for Login: & Password: ... what am I supposed to type in Login: ... ?
<Fuzzehskittle1> macromedia flash
<sureshot> hey has anyone used libpcap
<francois> Slart: what if it changes ? like my isp rotates my ip ? i'm screwed ?
<joshjosh> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Spartacus> you can't
<Fuzzehskittle1> i wanna be able to watch youtube
<Spartacus> that's flash player
<Fuzzehskittle1> i cant?
<Fuzzehskittle1> ur lying
<Slart> francois: no.. I think you can use "listen eth1" or someting like that
<joshjosh> i'm retarded: it's sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-nonfree
<francois> Fuzzehskittle1: go into your command line, or terminal, and type : "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ZepDom> Can anyone let me know if I need to install the proprietary ATI drivers on my machine?
<Fuzzehskittle1> ok
<Spartacus> fuzzehskittle1, you can get flash player to run youtube, but macromedia flash is osmethign different
<chaplan> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy    (to install flash and everyting ele you need after a fresh install)
<chaplan> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy    (to install flash and everyting ele you need after a fresh install)
<chaplan> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy    (to install flash and everyting ele you need after a fresh install)
<chaplan> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy    (to install flash and everyting ele you need after a fresh install)
<chaplan> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy    (to install flash and everyting ele you need after a fresh install)
<francois> Slart: awww, ok, thanks a bunch, if my gf wasn't able to kick my ass i'd offer her to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-13-40.net.novis.pt]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Fuzzehskittle1> ok how do i do that
<joshjosh> francois: My kinda woman.
<Spartacus> do you have the newest version of ubuntu?
<Slart> francois: hehe.. I think my wife would be kind of upset too.. so let's not even try ;)
<PCGenie> does anyone have a personal list of websites that crash their firefox? i need to test mine and see if i fixed it yet.
<francois> hahaha
<abelstr> Spartacus: try adding Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false" unnder your video device section
<theone2k> it list my as supported out of box :S
<Dakana> PCGenie: it appears I have the last version that supports my video card, so at leas tthat's good :O
<Incarnadine> Could anyone help me with installing a MN-720 wireless card on my laptop? Ubuntu Edgy Eft does not notice it and I get no lights form the card or signal.
<Fuzzehskittle1> yes i do spartacus
<PCGenie> Dakana, :)
<joshjosh> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sureshot> hey has anyone used libpcap
<Incarnadine> Thank you joshjosh
<Spartacus> fuzzehskittle1, go to applications>add/remove > add flash
<Fuzzehskittle1> ok
<K3nto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8836/         could somebody tell me how to use this..... code is it?
<gregory> slt
<joshjosh> incarnadine; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356224&highlight=MN-720
<PCGenie> Dakana, do you have x86 or 64 bit chip?
<Dakana> PCGenie: x86
<ZepDom> incarnadine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2203165
<Fuzzehskittle1> there is no flash in add/remove
<PCGenie> Dakana, good, my issues stemmed from upgrading to 64 bits
<bigjohnto> How can I increase the size of an existing partition? for instance expand /dev/sda2 from 10gigs to 20gigs?
<fernando> hi, can anyone help me to isntall xgl in ubuntu 6.10
<ZepDom> Can anyone let me know if I need to install the proprietary ATI drivers on my machine?
<Dakana> PCGenie: Yeah, that's a whole nother issue entirely :P
<joshjosh> fernando: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xgl
<gaten> does anyone have a HTML friendly dictionary file for nano?
<fernando> i already have install nvidia driver and xgl files
<Spartacus> fuzzehskittle1 it's called macromedia flash plugin
<joshjosh> fernando: have you restarted?
<fernando> yea
<joshjosh> hmm
<Dakana> fernando: did you create an xgl session?
<fernando> but i think i have to configure the xorg.conf file
<Lord_Maynoth> hey everyone
<fernando> no
<joshjosh> fernando: do you get an nvidia graphic when you start x?
<Fuzzehskittle1> ok ty
<bigjohnto> any ideas on how to do that?
<moonwatcher> hello
<fernando> yes
<Spartacus> abelstr, is that in xorg.conf?
<Lord_Maynoth> I am trying to compile ktorrent but it gives me an error...
<PCGenie> ZepDom, look here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware and here http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html
<Lord_Maynoth> The important program kde-config was not found!
<joshjosh> fernando: What's the problem then? resolution?
<ZepDom> thank you pc
<abelstr> Spart. : yes
<Fuzzehskittle1> and is there any screen saves , like 1 that rotates my cube?
<moonwatcher> wow busy here
<Dakana> fernando: I found this guide helpful: http://odintsoff.wordpress.com/2007/01/27/english-ubuntu-610-ati-radeon-xgl-beryl/
<Lord_Maynoth> I searched for kde-config but couldn't find it in the repos
<moonwatcher> can i ask a quick question
<moonwatcher> ?
<joshjosh> moonwatcher: maybe
<PCGenie> ZepDom, but make sure that you get the correct cpu chip type downloaded
<moonwatcher> followed this: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<starly> moonwatcher: you did already ask a question.
<Spartacus> abelstr, where exactly in the device area? >.>
<sureshot> hey i thought i would try one more time some new people have logged in is anyone familiar libpcap
<moonwatcher> and now i want to "undo" that
<fernando> no im trying to install xgl in ubuntu, but i cant , when i config the xorg.confi file and then restart , my x server does not start
<moonwatcher> i cant seem to get proper routing with a normal lan connection
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know anything about kde-config?
<joshjosh> lord_maynoth: try #kubuntu
<bigjohnto> does anyone know how to increase the size of a linux partition or not?
<Fuzzehskittle1> spartacus, after i installed it said, W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<ZepDom> PCGenie:  My card is listed on the fglrx page... does that mean it will work without the dati drivers?
<bigjohnto> please
<Lord_Maynoth> k
<Dakana> fernando: which drivers are you using?
<Chaplan> Sorry for spamming before
<moonwatcher> skype for linux gets a connection but nothing else works
<moonwatcher> i think its this line: sudo ln -sf ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<ZepDom> or do i need to install fglrx?
<fernando> nvidia drivers
<fernando> nvidia 6200 apgx8
<assasukasse> how do i know which module is loaded for wifi?
<gaten> bigjohnto:  gparted might work
<Chaplan> my return key is a litle problematic
<Spartacus> fuzzehskittle1, uh, I Don't know how to help with that
<Dakana> fernando: ah, ok; I had  a similar issue, but I was using ATI
<fernando> so waht can i do?
<Fuzzehskittle1> i think its installed
<Chaplan> i have  6200 agp 8x
<joshjosh> assasukasse: you using ndiswrapper?
<moonwatcher> wow, this place is busy
<assasukasse> joshjosh: no but i am planning to use.
<bigjohnto> ok
<Dakana> fernando: I'm not sure myself; might want to stay in here a little longer and see if someone is; otherwise, you might try posting in the forums
<Chaplan> Whats you problem fernanando
<moonwatcher> joshjosh: am i likely to get some help with that here? :)
<assasukasse> however doesn't work sso i am wondering if other module are in
<PCGenie> ZepDom, i just installed yesterday. you have to research that. so far though, after my install, my machine seems to be fine
<|omegabeta|> Question : I can not get any sound in Mplayer in the Framebuffer (I type in mplayer -vo svga "filename") and the movie displays fine, just not with sound.. any ideas?
<abelstr> Spartacus: Xorg disables certain video modes based on the retrieved EDID data, if your Xorg.conf monitor section is correct, ignoring the (maybe) faulty EDID data might help in accepting your newly added modes. Under the section 'Device" that contains your video card.
<sureshot> moonwatcher may i ask you a tech question
<joshjosh> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theone2k> my dam laptop battery just died
<fernando> ook thanks, im runing gnome by the way
<abelstr> Spartacus: not entirely sure though
<moonwatcher> sureshot: you can ask, but i am the noob here :)
<gaten> bigjohnto:  but make sure you BACKUP everything on that drive first
<ZepDom> PCGenie:  I guess I don't understand what the difference is between fglrx and the ati drivers... why I would use one over the other one.
<joshjosh> those who need wireless help: you need to make sure that you have the correct wireless drivers. You can get them off your windows partition or there are docs that have links to ones in there.
<punisher> hey
<sureshot> moonwater i am as well im trying to use libpcap know anything about it
<Chaplan> o nando, qual  o teu stress afinal?
<punisher> if josh is here that nvidia didnt work
<joshjosh> people who need wireless help: PM me and i'll try to walk you through it. I've done it a ton of times.
<Chaplan> tas a ouvir neca
<joshjosh> punisher: shawn?
<punisher> joshjosh
<punisher> yh m8
<moonwatcher> oh come on people: sudo ln -sf ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<Chaplan> FERNANDO????????????
<moonwatcher> what des this mean?
<joshjosh> punisher: did you get a nvidia graphic when you restarted X or no?
<bigbird1040> can anyone help me with reading my second hard drive, an NTFS volume?
<moonwatcher> i can see it fucks up my routing but i am not sure how to undo that
<punisher> do i have 2 restart my pc?
<bigbird1040> im using ntfs 3-g
<fernando> yes
<Chaplan> has anyone tried ENVY???????????????
<joshjosh> punisher: no, just ctrl-alt-backspace
<punisher> brb then
<erwin> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?z8nBe44s
<Chaplan> it's great to install nvidia drivers
<Spartacus> abelstr, mmkay, restarting xorg now
<Chaplan> even the beta ones
<jake333> What software could i use to stream 3gp to my phone, i dont want orb or Darwin.
<PCGenie> ZepDom, what video card are you installing?
<fernando> yes i have installed nvidia drivers
<gaten> moonlite:  that creates a symbolic link. type 'man ln' to figure out what -sf means
<Chaplan> So what is your problem
<moonwatcher> -sf doesnt show up on the man
<Chaplan> are you portuguese fernandop
<ZepDom> PC:  ATI Radeon x300 .. not the MOBILE x300.. pcie
<gaten> s and f do
<fernando> i cant not get to install xgl effects in gnome
<gaten> moonwatcher:  thats a combination of 2 switches, s and f
<moonwatcher> there is -s which means symbolic and -f which means force
<bigbird1040> everytime I access my NTFS hard drive using the ntfs-3g driver, my whole system crashes
<fernando> no spanish
<moonwatcher> but thats no tthe same as -sf
<PCGenie> ZepDom,  oh, i installed AtI X200 so it is about the same
<punisher> nah josh nothing happend
<ZepDom> PCGenie:  so you did fglrx?
<gaten> moonlite:  how so
<quad3datwork> which pkg contains nslookup? bare server install
<Spartacus> abelstr, they're still not there
<Chaplan> opening a prite with you fernando
<tim167> hello, i changed video card and xserver wont start, i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still no luck can anyone help please ?
<Chaplan> a private i mean
<moonwatcher> shouldnt that be -s -f ?
<Joeyc236> hey guys i was just wondering which one is better ubuntu or kubuntu??
<Joeyc236> thanks
<fernando> ok
<moonwatcher> anyway is that command fuckign up my routing?
<gaten> moonlite:  no, you can combine them. its like that for almost all CLIs
<joshjosh> joeyc236: They're the same. One is Gnome default, one is KDE default. You can run them vice versa if you want.
<moonwatcher> and how do i make it stop?
<Joeyc236> oh ok thanks
<Joeyc236> i'm new to this lol
<Spartacus> I'll just have to settle with my small resolutiong
<punisher> yo josh it didnt work
<Chaplan> www.sofotec.blogspot.com
<tonyyarusso> quad3datwork: use apt-file
<abelstr> Spartacus: try http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution
<joshjosh> punisher: hmm.
<PCGenie> zenrox, well, i installed the AMD ATI driver but I think that the fglrx was installed automatically when i installed ubuntu
<joshjosh> frank castle: what kind of card do you have again?
<bigbird1040> If anyone knows what to do with this problem I'd greatly appreciate it.  Every time I access my NTFS hard drive using the ntfs-3g driver, my whole system crashes.
<moonwatcher> how do i "break up" that link?
<gaten> moonwatcher:  donno. all that does is create a link between those 2 files. where do you see that line
<PCGenie> ZepDom, do these checks on your command line http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
<abelstr> Spartacus: especially the Modeline section might help
<Chaplan> where are you fernando?
<punisher> any suggestions?
<moonwatcher> gaten: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<OmegaNine> !ato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaNine> !ati
<fernando> i just send u a messega
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doddman> :-(
<moonwatcher> PPPoA, in red
<Chaplan> in private?
<moonwatcher> its suppose to fix the routing
<moonwatcher> which means it breaks it for any other case i suppose
<Chaplan> ban't see anything
<vitto> hi
<OmegaNine> Anyone know of a working HOWTO for AIT drivers for 6.10?
<shatrat> OmegaNine, you mean ati?
<fernando> send me a message
<OmegaNine> Err yeah
<abelstr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shatrat> OmegaNine, what card is it?
<OmegaNine> ATI Mobile x1400
<shatrat> K, use the one abelstr linked OmegaNine
<Chaplan> thats what im doing
<OmegaNine> Will do.  Thanks big.
<gaten> moonwatcher:  you could delete the symbolic link. that wont effect the origonal file
<fernando> me too
<PCGenie> OmegaNine, if you have been in here for awhile see the links for i gave for the ATI drivers and wiki
<moonwatcher> gaten: what would be the command for that?
<fernando> so wat can i do?
<Chaplan> open this link
<Chaplan> with your browser
<ZepDom> PCGenie: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<ZepDom> direct rendering: Yes
<Agiofws> hey do i have to chmod +x apache2 to get  apache to run ?
<_Krull_> Anyone point me at a site where I can download and how to install themes?
<Agiofws> is it from default to -x ?
<Chaplan> http://go.yaplet.com/?url=http://sofotec.blogspot.com/
<abelstr> _Krull_: if you use GNOME, as default, try gnome-look.org ?
<fernando> wheres the link
<Chaplan> got that?
<joshjosh> _Krull_: http//www.gnome-look.org
<PCGenie> ZepDom, are you getting that as a message from one of the commands?
<gaten> moonlite:  rm /etc/resolv.conf. but i dont think you should do that.
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know how to install kde-config?
<moonwatcher> all the man pages i find explain how to create the fucker not how to remove it
<jake333> does anyone stream 3gpp to there phone?
<_Krull_> thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> I can't find it in the repos
<starly> moonwatcher: rm *name-of-the-symlink* ... do type in a terminal "man man" "man ls" "man cd" "man mv" "man rm" "man ln" and read.
<ZepDom> PCGenie: yeah... glxinfo
<Chaplan> http://go.yaplet.com/?url=http://sofotec.blogspot.com/
<moonwatcher> i did read....
<abelstr> Lord_Maynoth: you mean kcontrol?
<PCGenie> ZepDom, man glxinfo to see what it checks
<Lord_Maynoth> I dunno
<fernando> kmail
<moonwatcher> i just dont understand what is going on
<Lord_Maynoth> I get an error saying kde-config isn't installed
<moonwatcher> an di dont want to delete somethign that would make it work even less
<ZepDom> can't man, undocumented it says
<joshjosh> punisher: what kind of card do you have?
<ZepDom> PCGenie: but none of the glx stuff is coming up in the other commands i put in
<gaten> moonwatcher:  the comand "ln -sf ...." just creates a link between those 2 files, kinda sorta like copying the first on the the second one
<jake333> anyone use appache, and if so can i stream 3gpp on it?
<Lord_Maynoth> is Kcontrol the same thing as kde-config?
<moonwatcher> gaten: i figured i dont want to delete /etc/resolv.conf, but ppp/resolve.conf is "overriting" it now i suppose
<punisher> geforce 7300 LE pci
<moonwatcher> which is why i dont get a routing when using a lan
<moonwatcher> am i correct?
<abelstr> Lord_Maynoth: I have no idea. I thought you might have been looking for the KDE control center, which is called KControl, but kde-config I don't know; what program throws the error?
<PCGenie> ZepDom, i see that there is no man page for it. i do see also that it has a lot of info
<ZepDom> PCGenie:  I lookd in synaptic and saw that fglrx is NOT installed.
<Kuriyak1> Where may I download the Ubuntu Uninstaller?
<Kronuz> hello
<darkcommon> LO!
<gaten> moonlite:  yes it is
<ZepDom> yeah, i just grepped direct
<darkcommon> a snd recorder for Edgy??
<riaal> man Im really starting to like Amarok!
<punisher> joshjosh
<PCGenie> ZepDom, maybe you need it. have you done a search on the ubuntu forum to see what others experienced
<ZepDom> also, when I do glrxinfo it doesn't show the ati card
<riaal> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<apokryphos> Kuriyak1: why exactly would you need an uninstaller? Just format the partition.
<ZepDom> yeah, ive read that some use fglrx and some use the ati drivers...
<apokryphos> riaal: yes, Amarok is indeed awesome =)
<darkcommon> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Lord_Maynoth> trying to compile a program but it gives me an error that kde-config isn't installed
<gopp> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kuriyak1> How do I know in which partition Ubuntu was installed to?
<PCGenie> ZepDom, did you install the ATI driver?
<darkcommon> a SOUND RECORDER FOR EDGY??
<gopp> rockbox is great
<gopp> no need to use itunes
<apokryphos> Kuriyak1: cat /etc/fstab
<riaal> apokryphos, better then itunes?
<Stormx2> Folks, how is a particular user given permission to use sudo?
<ZepDom> PCGenie:  no
<gopp> just drag the music to the root folder
<n-iCe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abelstr> Kuryak1: type 'mount' in a terminal and see which partition was mounted as '/'
<logikon> why doesn't Keyring Manager remembers my password on a network shared folder?
<apokryphos> riaal: you're kidding, right? Amarok rips iTunes to shreds
<gopp> of your ipod or mp3 player
<Crosswing> !ati
<Kronuz> hey, I think I'll give Ubuntu a try, but I'd like to know how can I make my RAID disk array work in it
<darkcommon> !ati-3d
<Kronuz> I'm using nForce4 RAID
<Crosswing> hey n-iCe!
<jake333> ardchoille: do you think i shouled set up an appache server?
<PCGenie> ZepDom, well that is how i installed it
<apokryphos> !botabuse | darkcommon
<Jowi> anyone else upgraded to kernel 2.6.17-11-generic and the keyboard leds are constantly flashing?
<n-iCe> ROFL
<gkellycs> hey, can someone help me with my sound?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati-3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> Crosswing,  !!!!
<psusi> Kronuz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaieHowto
<riaal> applenux, I find that hard to belive but after just 15 min of use I really like it.. hope your right =)
<n-iCe> How is doing mate ?
<Crosswing> So far so good.
<Stormx2> gkellycs: sing from your stomach
<Kronuz> psusi: Fake?
<ZepDom> oh.. okay.. how do i install a rpm on ubuntu?
<psusi> Kronuz: make that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<Kuriyak1> it says dev3/hda on / is that it?
<apokryphos> ZepDom: what rpm is it?
<logikon> !alien
<gkellycs> well, my sound worked last night, but now it doesnt
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<riaal> apokryphos, ^
<n-iCe> Crosswing,  :))
<shatrat> Kronuz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto  without typo
<omglazers> Can anyone provide me with the password for the root or what pass I need to preform SUDO on a LiveCD?
<Stormx2> Folks, how is a particular user given permission to use sudo?
<darkcommon> ANY CAN TAKE ME AN SOUND RECORDER!!
<abelstr> Kuriyak1: then /dev/hda3 is the partition Ubuntu was installed on,.
<psusi> Kronuz: yes... you have fake hardware raid
<apokryphos> !caps | darkcommon
<ZepDom> apok: the ati driver rpm
<ubotu> darkcommon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Kronuz> oh
<Stormx2> darkcommon: The moment you turn caps off, yeah.
<Kuriyak1> So do I format dev/hda3 and it should work?
* psusi really should get around to updating that howto
<Kuriyak1> Within GTParted?
<ompaul> !shout > darkcommon (please read the message from the bot)
<abelstr> Kuriyak: What do you want to do?
<shatrat> Kronuz, its partly a software raid.  Check the prices of full-on hardware raid 5 controllers and youll see why
<riaal> apokryphos, I find that hard to belive but after just 15 min of use I really like it.. hope your right =)
<starly> omglazers: afair just do sudo w/o a password
<apokryphos> Stormx2: sudo adduser USERNAME admin
<Crosswing> latero
<omglazers> starly: doesnt work
<gaten> omglazers:  try 'sudo su -'
<Kuriyak1> Change the sizes of the partitions...I've tried...I've asked no answers
<omglazers> gaten: thanks
<Kuriyak1> so I might as well Uninstall Ubuntu
<ZepDom> PCGenie:  did you just download the xorg driver?
<darkcommon> any can tell me a SoundRECORDER for Edgy...
<Kuriyak1> and do it right this time
<apokryphos> gaten: please don't advise that -- advise sudo -i instead.
<Kronuz> shatrat: so the nForce4 RAID is software handled?
<Kronuz> hmm
<K3nto> how do i uninstall an application i installed with wine?
<omglazers> gaten: no good
<Kuriyak1> So Do I just format hda3 ?
<abelstr> Kuriyak: if you want to enlarge your root partition, type 'resize2fs /dev/hda3' in a terminal.
<apokryphos> riaal: see its help page for all the wonderful features it has.
<psusi> Kronuz: yes... read the introduction in the howto for an explanation
<riaal> apokryphos, name someone?
<shatrat> Kronuz, partly.  The how-to explains it better than I can
<moonwatcher> gaten: ok so what i have is a dns problem, how do i remove that thing so it goes back to using the lan?
<apokryphos> riaal: sorry?
<Kuriyak1> Permission denied
<gaten> apokryphos:  alright. why not -?
<abelstr> Kuriyak1: if you want to remove Ubuntu, you'd better do that from within windows.
<kelsin> K3nto: the same way you would in windows (well without the add/remove programs dialog) use the uninstall program, or just delete it's files and regentries
<Kronuz> can I install Ubuntu (or any other linux for that matter) without errasing my current RAIDs ?
<sixhat> darkcommon, Jokosher http://www.jokosher.org/
<K3nto> darkcommon: application>sound/video -> sound recoder
<Kuriyak1> How may I do that within windows?
<abelstr> Kuriyak1: Sorry, append 'sudo' before the command.
<riaal> apokryphos, some winderful feature?
<psusi> abelstr: resize2fs is not that simple.. you also have to fdisk it properly... better off using gparted
<apokryphos> gaten: because Ubuntu uses sudo, so you should advise that instead of su.
<K3nto> kelsin: ok thanks
<joshjosh> punisher: It's hard to find info about your card. heh. i'm still looking though. haven't forgotten ya
<psusi> Kronuz: that's what the howto is all about
<Stormx2> apokryphos: I'm actually doing this on a non-ubuntu system >.< but it should be the same shouldn't it?
<Kuriyak1> How may I uninstall Ubuntu within Windows?
<Kronuz> :)
<apokryphos> riaal: basic things like qeueing tracks, to lyrics/album cover management etc.
<ZepDom> how can i reload xorg without reboot?
<shatrat> ZepDom, ctrl alt backspace
<ZepDom> thanks
<Kronuz> hey, I'm checking a video of Beryl... it looks great
<Stormx2> apokryphos: I guess not, nevermind
<abelstr> Kuriyak1: that's quite beyond the channel, but you'll need to use the 'Disk Manager' to reformat existing partitions.
<apokryphos> Stormx2: sudo is very flexible, so it really depends on its setup. Answer: maybe, maybe not.
<gaten> moonwatcher:  remove the resolv.conf and create an empty file in its place
<shatrat> Kronuz, what video card do you have?
<psusi> Kuriyak1: open disk manager and format the partition
<joshjosh> punisher: What version of ubuntu you using?
<Kronuz> NVIDIA GeForce 6600 or something
<punisher> 5.10
<gaten> apokryphos:  k..
<abelstr> psusi: you're right, but GParted can't on-line resize ext3, afaik
<_Krull_> Thanks for the answer, on some irc orgs, they don't even acknoledge you asked the question. ... :)
<apokryphos> Stormx2: a pastebin of cat /etc/sudoers would tell us
<ironfroggy> anyone know of a media player that can do overlay visualizations?
<shatrat> Kronuz, you should have no problems with beryl in that case, but one thing at a time.
<punisher> ubuntu 5.10 im using josh josh
<ironfroggy> like winamp does?
<psusi> abelstr: right... but neither can resize2fs... you do that with a remount and that can only make it larger, not smaller
<ZepDom> Anyone know how to run a .run file?
<colbert> What is the terminal command to see the harddrives and partitions on my system like hd0, hd1, etc. ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Asche_83m> Hello! Where am I expected to talk OT?
<Kronuz> hey, has anyone by any chance used UltraEdit 32 for windows ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009037149.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by apokryphos
<joshjosh> punisher: Hmmm...you want to try doing an update?
<apokryphos> Stormx2: there's another guaranteed way of doing it
<punisher> ok how?
<ironfroggy> colbert: you aren't THE colbert, are you?
<ZepDom> Kronuz: I have.
<Kuriyak1> Do I open Disk Manager within Windows?
<kane77> ZepDom, hmm from commad line you just type ./name_of that file
<Kronuz> I'd be looking for an editor like that one
<gkellycs> can someone help me fix my sound?
<shatrat> ZepDom, what is it? there might be a better method to install whatever software it is.  Otherwise you can use sh /path/to/executable.run
<Kuriyak1> Or how would I do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<K3nto> kelsin: ok done
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<joshjosh> punisher: I don't know if thsi would be safe...
<Kronuz> ZepDom: under linux
<K3nto> woo 5 more gb
<gaten> ZepDom:  do a 'file file.run' and see what kinda file it is
<ZepDom> thanks shat
<punisher> ok
<ZepDom> Kronuz: no :)
<apokryphos> Stormx2: sudo visudo and add: someusername ALL=(ALL) ALL
<goblimeyW> what is the routine for lost password to ubuntuforums.org ?
<punisher> what update shall i do
<kontingenz> How can I install flashplugin? When I start update-flashplugin I get "automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes"
<apokryphos> goblimeyW: #ubuntuforums
<abelstr> Kuriyak1: Yes, within WIndows. But you'd best see a 'windows' support channel for such instructions -_-
<Kronuz> ZepDom: do you know of any similar? (simple and powerful)
<gkellycs> can someone help me set up my sound? it worked last night, but it doesnt work now
<apokryphos> !sound | gkellycs
<goblimeyW> thx apokryphos
<ubotu> gkellycs: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<punisher> dont want to download tho
<joshjosh> punisher: hmm
<funkyHat> Anyone using a laptop with a centrino (intel ipw) card and an apple airport express?
<shatrat> !flash9 | kontingenz
<ubotu> kontingenz: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Kuriyak1> hmmm then how do I resize the partition? it gave my windows like 200mb fre
<Kuriyak1> e
<joshjosh> punisher: the support for video cards is much better in the later versions.
<Kuriyak1> and Ubuntu like 20gigs -.-
<Kronuz> I'm definitely trying Ubuntu... Vista was too expensive... and ugly :(
<kontingenz> shatrat, thx
<joshjosh> punisher: you could try envy or automatix and see if either of those work for you first.
<kontingenz> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Michael_TC> Hey Folks. :-)
<psusi> Kuriyak1: boot from the livecd and run gparted
<Kuriyak1> I have gparted installed
<AnimeGR> who knows chinese?
<AnimeGR> i want help!!!
<AnimeGR> plz :)
<punisher> but how do i get this envy or automatix
<Kuriyak1> Do I really need the Live Cd?
<Kronuz> I bet you've been getting a lot more visits since the Vista realeas, right? :P
<quad3datwork> AnimeGR, yes?
<Michael_TC> I just got ubuntu installed off the alternate CD, but the screen goes blank after booting.
<psusi> Kuriyak1: you have to do it from the livecd
<shatrat> Kronuz, I dunno, ubuntu has always been pretty popular
<K3nto> getting ubuntu is like stabbing vista, i love it
<apokryphos> !cn | AnimeGR
<ubotu> AnimeGR: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Kronuz> can I instal Ubuntu from the LiveCD? is the LiveCD all I have to get?
<psusi> Kuriyak1: yes... it can't resize the partition it is running from
<apokryphos> Kronuz: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<apokryphos> Kronuz: yes.
<Kuriyak1> ok thank you.
<gaten> love ubuntu for ubuntu, not because its NOT windows
<kane77> Kronuz, yes
<K3nto> Kronuz: yep
<colbert> Can anyone tell me what is the terminal command to see the harddrives and partitions on my system like hd0, hd1, etc. ??
<K3nto> lol everybody jumps on the easy Qs
<Michael_TC> :-))
<august> hello
<gaten> colbert:  fdisk -l
<reap> has anyone run into the problem of a corrupt screen on an ubuntu 6.10 installation
<starly> colbert: df -h
<august> welcome of the world  ubuntu
<Kronuz> lol... snowing in the desktop and water effects!
<psusi> colbert: sudo fdisk -l
<colbert> thx !
<AnimeGR> what does "wo yao bian hen hao" mean? plz :)
<_Krull_> You ppl are great, now one last helper, I downloaded a theme I like, how do I install it?
<shatrat> _Krull_, there is a Themes utility in the System menu
<shatrat> _Krull_, you can import themes there
<Kronuz> hey, what about something like the Windows Destop Search to find stuff?
<joshjosh> punisher: seems there no automatix for your version of ubuntu...but here's envy http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Kronuz> (WDS is really useful)
<abelstr> Kronuz: try beagle
<MK007> Hey all i'm used to using fedora core but i thoguht i give kubuntu or ubuntu a try but i boot off the cd it takes so long i give up is there a way of installing of the cd without going in ubuntu thus saving me a one hour wait time?
<punisher> ty
<joshjosh> punisher: I know for a fact automatix won't work for you. Envy might, might not. It says it's for dapper and later...
<joshjosh> punisher: If that fails, you should do a complete upgrade. if you run in to any problems, i'll probably be in here awhile. i'm avoiding home work. good luck man
<abelstr> MK007: There is an 'alternative install cd' that as far as I know uses the default debian installer.
<kane77> when do you think is time to switch to feisty?
<abelstr> MK007: Not pretty though.
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<apokryphos> MK007: /msg ubotu alternate
<Michael_TC> Would anyone be able to help me find the problem of the screen freezing up after booting?
<The_PHP_Jedi> automatix rofcks :)
<The_PHP_Jedi> rocks*
<tim167> i'm trying to install NVIDIA drivers on another computer but ENVY doesnt work anymore, i get error : "Build of package nvidia.kernel-source failed!"
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, can anyone recommend me a video converter?
<reap> has anyone run into the problem of a corrupt screen on an ubuntu 6.10 installation(both 386.iso and AMD64.iso on 7800GT)? anyone have any fix ideas?
<dyrne> Kronuz: linux search options are far superior. win drives me crazy on searches
<apokryphos> The_PHP_Jedi: no it doesn't. Please don't recommend it in here.
<apokryphos> kane77: /msg ubotu feisty
<Michael_TC> I've done some searching online, and found similar problems, but haven't been able to fix mine..
<The_PHP_Jedi> really, apokryphos?
<joshjosh> tim167: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<MK007> abelstr and apokryphos thanks + i perfer to install manualy then waiting for it to load lol
<ompaul> The_PHP_Jedi, what you do in the privacy of your command line is your business
<apokryphos> The_PHP_Jedi: indeed, yes. See ubotu's point.
<The_PHP_Jedi> agreed.
<shatrat> Michael_TC, sounds like a video driver problem
<punisher> cheers m8
<Michael_TC> That's what I was thinking, shatrat,
<_Krull_> Ok, I must have downloaded the theme into the wrong place, where do I put it so it shows in the theme program?
<tim167>  joshjosh: is that a dependancy for envy or just the classic way to install nvidia ?
<punisher> it says cant open
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, can anyone recommend me a video converter?
<Michael_TC> But I'm not privy enough to the secrets of xorg.conf to know what to chabnge.
<alecjw> The_PHP_Jedi, ffmpeg. if you want a graphical one. theres transcode
<punisher> il do an update
<finalbeta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abelstr> _Krull_: you can just drag it onto the theme  program list of themes.
<francois> how do i restart ssh server ?
<_Krull_> thanks abelstr
<shatrat> Michael_TC, what card do you have, and what driver are you using?
<abelstr> francois: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<joshjosh> punisher: damn. alright.
<francois> abelstr: thank you
<trakz> anyone know if the Daylight Savings Time change in the US requires any "tweaks" to the installed Ubuntu OS (Dapper)?
<Michael_TC> shatrat: I'm trusting it's word on the card; the driver is i810
<kane77> apokryphos, but when I install for example the beta version, will the update-manager keep me up-to date with the official version (released april 19th)?
<shatrat> Michael_TC, an intel card?  what does lspci | grep VGA say?
<francois> I need help setting up ssh, can anyone help ?
<punisher> josh u got msn
<abelstr> francois: yes, propably
<kane77> francois, what in particular?
<joshjosh> punisher:no. i got AIM
<francois> I can connect to my localhost, and the LAN adress, but i can't connect from an outside connection, like work,
<joshjosh> punisher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052
<Michael_TC> shatrat: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC ] Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<francois> I think my sshd_config file is need of tweaking
<abelstr> francois: Are you behind a firewall/router?
<apokryphos> kane77: yes, unless your system breaks before that.
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, can anyone recommend me a *GUI* video converter?
<Michael_TC> Then 01:08.0 VGA Compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3( rev 01)
<K3nto> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Kronuz> arghh! is the CD Installer the same as the LiveCD and the DesktopCD?
<happyface0> why are my quote and tilda keys on my US keyboard responding slowly in Ubuntu? (it seems they are used for multiple purposes?)
<francois> abelstr: i'm behind a router, to which i forwarded the port 22 for udp and tcp, to this computer
<kane77> apokryphos, I tested the herd3 release (only on vmware) and it wasn't that buggy...
<apokryphos> Kronuz: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<CarlFK> Kronuz: yup
<shatrat> Michael_TC, er, I see so you have an onboard video and a video card
<shatrat> Michael_TC, which one are you using?>
<kane77> apokryphos, and my dapper is realy falling apart...
<Michael_TC> The video card.
<C41R0> anyone can tell me how to know whether the graphic card driver is work or not ? my graphic card is fx 5200
<apokryphos> kane77: no guarantees, and no support in this channel for it (though there's +1)
<Kronuz> apokryphos: I will, thanks... it's just that I'm desperate to get away from Vista ^_^
<Michael_TC> I tried moving the cable to the onboard and booting, but then I got nothing at all.
<Cluster_1> hi, i've been doing some searching online and haven't been able to find my answer. how do i switch my login screen from xdmcp back to the normal login?
<apokryphos> Kronuz: it answers your questions.
<PCGenie> trakz, hard to say about the clock but i have time updated automatically
<apokryphos> Cluster_1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, perhaps?
<shatrat> Michael_TC, well, I think you might need to enable the onboard video in bios, or remove the voodoo3
<OmegaNine> C41R0: Yeah Nvidia has pretty good Linux support.
<francois> C41R0: you have the same card as me, did you install drivers ? or just running the general drivers ?
<shatrat> Michael_TC, and then you would also need to reconfigure xorg
<abelstr> francois: are you sure port 22 is indeed being forwarded?
<darkcommon> its possible install Beryl on an VIA K8M800 graphics?
<C41R0> yup, i tried the method 1 which posted in the ubuntu forum
<Michael_TC> shatrat: so the video card might be *disabled* in BIOS right now?
<francois> abelstr: when i try to connect from the internet ip, i get this:
<C41R0> and my direct rendering is yes, but i still have no idea whether is work or not
<shatrat> Michael_TC, yes.  also the xorg driver will be the wrong one.  two hurdles you need to get over
<CarlFK> I just did an update to my dapper box and now A) I am asked to log in (had it set to do that for me) when I do log in, it 'resets' back to the log in scrren
<francois> abelstr:
<The_PHP_Jedi> Cluster_1, in Ubuntu, if you have the GUI login screen enabled, choose 'change session'
<francois> abelstr: ssh: connect to host 156.34.93.155 port 22: Connection refused
<CarlFK> and C) it dosn't seem to be doing dhcp, so I can't ssh to it
<punisher> ive done that josh
<francois> abelstr: i don't know whats wrong, or why ?
<IcemanV9> which package does include libtoolize, autoheader, aclocal, automake & autoconf??? (i've already installed build-essential)
<kane77> francois, do you have external ip?
<shatrat> C41R0, well if you have direct rendering it must be working
<abelstr> francois: if I ssh your IP, all is fine.
<reap`> I am getting scrambled gfx when i try to boot and install ubuntu6.10 on a nvidia 7800GT(PCI-E) w/ AMD X2 CPU any ideas?(tried both i386 and AMD64 installations)
<joshjosh> punisher: hmmm. do a sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<abelstr> francois: nicely asks for password.
<francois> kane77: meaning the ip that the isp gives me? thats what got me a refused connection
<Michael_TC> shatrat: what's the usual way to change stuff in bios? (i'm a mac user.)  I rebooted but didn't see a "hold <key>" message or anything.
<francois> abelstr: really ?
<francois> abelstr: but i can't connec to myself, ?
<punisher> josh?
<jnk> Hey off topic but... I just got a text message from goosync to configure my nokia, but now I cannot find how to launch the synchronization from the phone... Does anyone have an idea?
<shatrat> Michael_TC, push delete, or F8 or F10 or something, I just mash buttons when I havent used the computer before
<kane77> francois, for me it's fine too...
<Michael_TC> hehe. Ok, I'll try.
<francois> oh weird
<abelstr> francois: Warning: Permanently added '156.34.93.155' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<abelstr> abel@156.34.93.155's password:
<joshjosh> punisher: then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<riqz> Ok guys need help here. I have an integrated camera on my laptop... How do i get drivers for it?
<riqz> Its a Bison camera
<C41R0> shatrat,  oh... is there anyway to test it ? cause i feel nothing after installed it, sorry, im newbie
<riqz> bisoncam
<francois> abelstr: so any reason why i can't connect from this computer ? to itself ?
<grndslm> i know somebody here has used windows as a guest in vmware before...specifically to use windows for usb support.  where y'at?
<abelstr> francois: if you use your external IP to connect, it will refuse anyway
<abelstr> francois: try ssh localhost
<shatrat> C41R0, glxgears in terminal
<shatrat> C41R0, or sudo apt-get install chromium
<francois> abelstr: well thats just giddy, awsome, because i know localhost works
<abelstr> francois: some weird IP thing.
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, can anyone recommend me a *GUI* video converter? transcode doesn't seem to have a GUI interface..
<francois> abelstr: any idea how i can figure out what my ip is when i'm not home ?
<riqz> anyone?
<abelstr> francois: go to a site like 'whatismyip.com'? pretty lame, but I don't have an alternative
<ardchoille> francois: http://www.whatismyipaddress.com  ?
<francois> haha ok thanks a lot guys
<abelstr> np
<riqz> Ok guys need help here. I have an integrated camera on my laptop... How do i get drivers for it?
<shatrat> riqz, I dont know anything specific about it, but see !webcam for the standard webcam instructions
<reap`> I am getting scrambled gfx when i try to boot and install ubuntu6.10 on a nvidia 7800GT(PCI-E) w/ AMD X2 CPU/nforce4 ultra chipset... any ideas?(tried both i386 and AMD64 installations)
<Lord_Maynoth> I have a weird question... if I compile a program from source how do I turn it into a deb for my friend?
<The_PHP_Jedi> yo, anyone can help me?
<C41R0> shatrat, now i feel it, thanks ^^
<Kronuz> hey, how's Ubuntu for servers?
<riqz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abelstr> Lord_Maynoth: use checkinstall
<shatrat> reap, sometimes the liveCD is more trouble than it's worth
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: There's a tutorial for that.. I'll get you a link..
<CarlFK> riqz: figure out what make/model it is.  lsusb is a good start
<reap`> how do i avoid live CD?
<shatrat> Kronuz, the kernel is more designed for desktops/laptops, but its still better than windows for a server
<Kronuz> how easy is it to update software in Ubuntu?
<The_PHP_Jedi> Can anyone help me?????????????//
<The_PHP_Jedi> very easy, Kronuz
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: Or you can use checkinstall as abelstr suggested
<The_PHP_Jedi> hey, can anyone recommend me a *GUI* video converter? transcode doesn't seem to have a GUI interface..
<Kazz> Anyone have experience with LDM/SFS (windows dynamic disks)?
<punisher> its installed josh
<punisher> il test it nw
<IcemanV9> reap`: get an alternative CD then :)
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<apokryphos> The_PHP_Jedi: please don't abuse punctuation like that.
<reap`> ah
<Kronuz> I'll need a good editor (like UltraEdit) for linux...
<Kazz> Jedi: I don't really know, but I think I saw something about converting video in a player, maybe Totem or mplayer...not sure.
<reap`> very good then
<reap`> thank you
<shatrat> Kronuz, what kind of editor is that?
<Michael_TC> geeze.
<riqz> carlFK what is lsusb?
<Michael_TC> This thing's bios is a trick.
<joshjosh> punisher: good luck
<ardchoille> Kronuz: I use gedit quite a bit, and it has some good plugins.
<Kronuz> I just don't feel very comfortable with vi and much less Emacs
<riqz> carlFK: its not a usb camera tho. Its integrated
<CarlFK> riqz: a command - list usb
<abelstr> Kronuz: but what about gedit then?
<CarlFK> riqz: integrated could still use usb
<ria_> ja
<Lord_Maynoth> ardchoille, thank you!
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: You're welcome :)
<Allen3373> I'm trying to install linuxant's DriverLoader so I can load a windows driver for my USB Wireless adapter... but I can't figure out how to install it. Can anyone help?
<Kronuz> UltraEdit has a way to find something in a lot of files, regexp search and search and replace, text highlight, macros, Hex editor, etc..
<francois> abelstr: that website doens't help....i can figure out what my ip is right now when i'm home, thats not a problem but i don't know how to ssh to my computer from work if i don't know my ip if it changes
<IcemanV9> anyone? i am trying to compile thinkfinger from source and which package does include libtoolize, autoheader, aclocal, automake & autoconf??? (fyi - i've already installed build-essential)
<riqz> carlFK: eh?
<jake333> Who knows how to Stream from apache2
<Kronuz> abelstr: I haven't used gedit much, looks just like notepad
<ardchoille> Kronuz: Sounds much better than gedit
<mmartinez> what is the secret to the grail?
<kane77> I use VIM!
<cefx> jake333: when you configured it, did you include the bit to allow mp3 stuff?
<CarlFK> riqz: just because you don't see "a usb cable" doesn't mean it isn't using usb
<riqz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abelstr> francois: dyndns.org is able to give you a stable URL for a changing IP.
<francois> abelstr: oh thank you,
<Michael_TC> shatrat: Here in BIOS it says that the Slot 1 card *is* primary.  The onboard is "non-boot"
<riqz> carlFK: why would a company integrate a camera and attach it with usb?
<Michael_TC> Should I just swap them?
<Kronuz> kane77: I use it too, but really not that much, and just for doing simple things... most of my programming I do it in UltraEdit or Visual Studio
<CarlFK> riqz: it is cheaper than the alternatives
<meezyfuh> how can i install extra video codecs, for some video files i cannot see?
<Kronuz> (but those are windows stuff :P)
<fernando> hello
<shatrat> Michael_TC, that makes sense to me.
<CarlFK> riqz: regardless of why, you need to find out what yours is
<tj007s13> hi, how is the ubuntu server for game servers? Run ok?
<Michael_TC> would I then also need to move the cord to the onboard port?
<shatrat> Kronuz, there are tons of integrated development environments available through apt, no reason you cant try them all
<shatrat> Michael_TC, definitely
<abelstr> tj007s13: depends on the game, after all.
<punisher> yo
<joshjosh> punisher: Yeah?
<K3nto> i think i found an ubuntu bug, or at least something that should be an option. When it shows you the amount of free space on your hard disk, it doesnt take into consideration what you have in your trash. I was deleting things and my free space wasnt changing. I empties the trash and poof! 10gb free.
<kane77> Kronuz, I havent found a good gui editor under linux for php/html coding... I like pspad for windows...
<tj007s13> abelstr, say CSS aka Counter strike source
<joshjosh> punisher: it not work?
<PCGenie> how do i get my xchat to keep history so i can look back at the text?
<riqz> carlFK: all i know its called bisoncam
<punisher> dunno yet just updating my steam client
<Allen3373> can anyone help me install DriverLoader so I can get my wireless working?
<riqz> carlFK: and tht it comes with asus laptops
<K3nto> PCGenie: enable logs
<IcemanV9> PCGenie: turn on the log in options
<CarlFK> riqz: did you type lsusb?
<joshjosh> punisher: You get CS working in ubuntu?
<Kronuz> kane77: yeah, looks like there are still things missing in the Linux world :)
<punisher> yh  i got steam on css
<Kronuz> still a lot of work to do :)
<punisher> on ubuntu
<K3nto> Kronuz: hows ur installation?
<punisher> i mean
<meezyfuh> some of my video files will not play, how do i install codecs for them?
<riqz> carlFK: in a console?
<Kronuz> K3nto: I'm getting the DesktopCD right now
<kane77> Kronuz, and I'm on 64bit dapper where a _lot_ more programs miss... :( cant wait for feisty...
<CarlFK> riqz: anywhere you think it will work :)
<Michael_TC> shatrat: I have a login screen. You're my hero. :-D
<K3nto> Kronuz: nice
<Kronuz> (I'm getting the x64 version, I hope it works)
<abelstr> meezyfuh: what media player? If you're using totem, either install totem-xine or alot of gstreamer0.10-plugins
<joshjosh> punisher: Been thinking about trying that myself.
<shatrat> Michael_TC, GUI and everything? great
<freekymayne> anyone know the generic printer driver for a compaq IJ600?
<Kronuz> (I hope it works for me, that is)
<Kronuz> ... or should I get the 32 bit version instead? o_O?
<punisher> yh i downloaded cross over and the steam client is in there
<meezyfuh> abelstr: it is totem. can you tell me how to install the codecs?
<shatrat> Michael_TC, intel has documented all their stuff and the open source drivers for it is pretty much 100%
<Allen3373> Does ubuntu use RPM package or Debian package?
<shatrat> Kronuz, 64 bit is more trouble than it is worth, imo
<Anthony_Ryan> long user list in here
<Kazz> Debian
<riqz> carlFK: sent u the output in pm mate
<apokryphos> Allen3373: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<leo|server> Has anyone got a guide for installing SABnzbd?
<Allen3373> ah.. that would be why it's not working. thanks,.
<colbert> Hi guys I'm trying to install GRUB to my Sata drive which has Vista installed.. it's /dev/sda, and when I do sudo grub-install /dev/sda and boot it says Grub Boot error.. anyone help ??
<carlesoriol> deb
<K3nto> Kronuz: you arent getting ubuntu
<IcemanV9> Kronuz: from what i've heard, 32 bit is better than 64 bit atm
<K3nto> ?
<apokryphos> Anthony_Ryan: the largest on Freenode, yes :)
<Kronuz> hmm.. I'll get the 32 bit version then :)
<abelstr> meezyfuh: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly mpg321 vorbis-tools gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<apokryphos> Kronuz: please read the FAQ!
<CarlFK> riqz: don't do that. paste it to the pastes url in the /topic
* apokryphos sighs
<Michael_TC> shatrat: so should I even worry about getting the extra card working? Or should I just ignore it?
<riqz> carlFK: ok sorry
<carlesoriol> Allen3373:You can use alien to convert RPM to deb
<Michael_TC> Obviously, I'm not playing high end games or anything here. ;-)
<abelstr> meezyfuh: you'll need the universe and multiverse repositories enabled though.
<Kronuz> apokryphos: I already have, it said about the codecs and stuff
<C41R0> hi, is there anyone use downloader x here ?
<meezyfuh> abelstr: i don't know what that is.
<shatrat> Michael_TC, I'd ignore it. the intel should be much more stable...assuming thats the problem
<apokryphos> Kronuz: it also answers your 32bit vs 64bit question.
<CarlFK> riqz: also, guess you aren't registered with freenode, cuz I didn't get anything
<freekymayne> Can anyone help me? I need to know the generic driver for a compaq IJ600 printer.
<IcemanV9> Kronuz: i hope someday 64 bit will shine over 32 bit (soon!)
<riqz> carlFK: yeh havnt figured out how to register yet
<Michael_TC> shatrat: one last thing. Now that I *have* graphics, should I re-run the xorgconfig?
<Allen3373> carlesoriol: nah, there is a deb version of driverloader. thanks
<Michael_TC> And how do I do so from within the GUI? :-D
<Kronuz> getting i386 now
<abelstr> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shatrat> Michael_TC, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abelstr> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<shatrat> Michael_TC, make sure its using the intel driver and not some fallback like vesa
<PCGenie> k31th, IcemanV9 ok, i am not seeing Options. where is it?
<C41R0> !downloader x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloader x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riqz> carlFK: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8848/
<Kronuz> is there a howto with a list of "useful" programs to install?
<Michael_TC> shatrat: re: sudo.
<abelstr> meezyfuh: open a terminal, type in 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and delete the # signs at the beginning of each line containing 'deb' and an URL.
<Michael_TC> When I installed, it didn't ask for a root password, only for my user one.
<apokryphos> Michael_TC: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<PCGenie> kane77, how long have you been on dapper 64bit: i installed it about three weeks ago and am still working on install issues
<shatrat> Michael_TC, there is no root using in ubuntu.  see !sudo or !root
<meezyfuh> abelstr: i already started the install thingy you pasted. can i do that after this stuff installs?
<Michael_TC> Ahh. Thanks much. :-D
<riqz> Also... Anyone know how to make firefox the default browser?
<Kronuz> (like how to get Ubuntu working with a list most used programs or something like that?)
<Linux_Junkie> PCGenie: i had the same prob with ubuntu 64
<abelstr> meezyfuh: if it's already installing, that's fine, you don't need to do anything else.
<apokryphos> riqz: it is the default.
<kane77> PCGenie, why did you install dapper?
<meezyfuh> abelstr: so i don't need to sudo nano thing?
<apokryphos> Kronuz: the most used programs are installed already.
<riqz> apokryphos no for some reason my default is mozilla
<kane77> PCGenie, I've been on dapper ever since it came out
<shatrat> Kronuz, check http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<abelstr> meezyfuh: no, if it's busy installing the bunch of packages, you don't need to.
<Linux_Junkie> PCGenie: i did edgy eft but i don't really think ubuntu has great 64 bit support yet.
<riqz> apokryphos: when i click on links in xchat it sends it to mozilla
<n-iCe> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<riqz> carlFK: was tht usefull?
<PCGenie> kane77, what about 64bit?
<abelstr> meezyfuh: because that means the universe and multiverse repositories are already enabled, so you don't need to enable them anymore.
<omarete> alguien habla espaol?
<apokryphos> riqz: I don't know about changing the default in gnome, sorry
<apokryphos> !es | omarete
<ubotu> omarete: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CarlFK> riqz: kinda.  buch of stuff there.  trying to figure out the lsusb switch to show more details
<meezyfuh> abelstr: it's still saying it can't play it.
<omarete> orale gracias jeje
<kane77> PCGenie, a bit less... dont remeber precisely but I'd say since this summer...
<theone2k> RAH Ubuntu Wireless Network Tut ROCKS :D
<abelstr> meezyfuh: is the command finished? and may I ask, what type of stream is it?
<joshjosh> PCGenie: 64 bit was a pain for me. I couldn't get alot of plugins to work (flash etc) so I just went with the 32 bit version :(
<ubuntu> hello, I have troubles with my /home folder... its on a different partition but the partition has now an error... right now I m using the live cd and execute fsck /v /dev/sda4  .... is this the best approach_
<lesshaste>  I am trying to follow the instructions at http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html .  I chose http but I get [00000233]  main playlist: nothing to play
<lesshaste>  any ideas?
<Linux_Junkie> PCGenie: i went gentoo.
<meezyfuh> abelstr: can we go pm if you don't mind?
<tj007s13> anyone in here know alot about the Ubuntu server edition that is willing to answer a few questions?
<abelstr> meezyfuh: ok
<CarlFK> riqz: duh lsusb -v
<codpair> hey, if anyone remembers me, im the guy with error 18, i change the size of the boot, and now i get error 17
<PCGenie> Linux_Junkie, due to 64bit?
<riqz> carlFK: lol
<Kronuz> I'd love to have a way to download just a small installation image and have it get everything else from the Internet during the install process :P
<Linux_Junkie> PCGenie: yeah.
<cefx> PCGenie: might want to try Debian 4.0 when it is released :)
<PCGenie> kane77, did you stablize your 64bit on your dappy?
<Linux_Junkie> PCGenie: installed edgy eft and i couldn't get everything working.
<FidelCapslock> Greetings; I'm seeking information regarding installing/booting from an USB memory stick (type Kingston Datatraveler 4GB). If anyone could provide me with information, I would be most greatful
<CarlFK> riqz:  lsusb -v <-lots of output - know how to use less?
<PCGenie> cefx, what is the advantage of Debian 4?
<apokryphos> Kronuz: you still need to install some other stuff to really get going (mp3, etc)
<cefx> PCGenie: read the update notes :)
<edwin> Hi I just had a small problem with a Feisty (Herd 5) install
<superkirbyartist> Good afternoon everyone.  My computer slows down to a crawl at random moments, with random applications.  Can someone help me please?
<kane77> PCGenie, yes although now I have some issues with network... (disapearing dns's)
<joshjosh> hmm. there's an article on digg about getting a 16 sided desktop in beryl. hahaha. how ridiculous
<riqz> carlFK: lol dude it wont even all fit in the console
<apokryphos> edwin: /msg ubotu feisty
<cefx> we run debian 3.1 on our 64bit dualcore opteron box
<dszabo> Is there any plugin to get Evolution to work with the mail-notification app?
<CarlFK> riqz:  lsusb -v |less
<IcemanV9> edwin: please go to #ubuntu+1 (feisty support)
<edwin> I have a dual boot system (Windows partition) and after the partitioning stage I get to Migration manager
<apokryphos> joshjosh: that's been possible for months.
<codpair> i get error 17 when i try to boot up without live cd
<edwin> and it hangs at that point, that is, it doesn't complete the step
<ardchoille> riqz: lsusb -v | less
<joshjosh> apokrophos: I don't mess with beryl much. That's just outrageous
<edwin> still responsive, but cancelling just cancels the install
<superkirbyartist> My computer slows down, it takes forever to do anything, I use it for work.
<apokryphos> joshjosh: depends on how you use your computer. I know people who have genuine use for it.
<edwin> any ideas how to skip the step or if this is a known issue being fixed?
<gandalf> thx for the help and weblinks josh got the internet working now ::d
<joshjosh> apokryphos: Seriously? Man...
<dszabo> I have exchange server configured with Evolution 2.8.  Any way for a tray mail notification when new mail when Evolution is closed?
<PCGenie> cefx, do you have a link for those notes?
<AlteredBeast> suggestions for installing when video is messed up with live CD?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can please help me?  During these slowdowns, my hard drive hums endlessly.
<PCGenie> cefx, you say we, are you an org?
<Michael_TC> Well, I'm going to go buy a mouse now if i can find one. (only have a 1-button. :-D)
<Michael_TC> Thanks so much for your help, shatrat.
<IcemanV9> AlteredBeast: use an alternative CD
<superkirbyartist> It is probably a virus.
<joshjosh> AlteredBeast: what's the problem?
<AlteredBeast> alternative CD?
<nickweb> right guys and gals, a quickie. Im using a broadcom 43xx card built into my laptop. Using the details in the wiki, I've managed to get it working. I just restarted there and my net connection was gone. I went to Netmanager, and it showed the connection as active. Once I clicked Ok, it said it was activating eth1, and then it started. Is there anyway to ensure thats automated at startup? Cheers! N
<superkirbyartist> Come on, guys... please?
<dszabo> Any tray app for new mail notification when evolution is closed?
<Ferret> superkirbyartist: check 'top' and 'ps axf'
<riqz> carlFK: lol mate forget it... its like 50 pages long
<Lord_Maynoth> how do you use unsermake in ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<IcemanV9> AlteredBeast: you'll see on the download page .. there are a few different isos (alternative is one of them) to install Ubuntu
<abelstr> Lord_Maynoth: unsermake?
<funkyHat> Anyone using an Airport Express with WEP managed to get Ubuntu to connect to it?
<Lord_Maynoth> or makeobj
<CarlFK> riqz: see if you have xclip installed
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<joshjosh> AlteredBeast: describe what you mean by video troubles?
<AlteredBeast> joshjosh: really hard to explain
<superkirbyartist> Ferret, top gives a lot of crap.
<PCGenie> is feisty the next version?
<AlteredBeast> but the display is split into about 1/4s
<Artemis3> yes
<erUSUL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<AlteredBeast> vertically
<superkirbyartist> Ferret, so does ps axf
<AlteredBeast> and the sections aren't in order
<joshjosh> AlteredBeast: did you try booting with noapic nolapic flag?
<AlteredBeast> like the 2nd panel is repeated in the 4th
<AlteredBeast> etc
<Lord_Maynoth> I finished ./configure successfully
<AlteredBeast> no, not sure how to do that
<superkirbyartist> Ferret, what are we supposed to be looking for?
<codpair> dose anybody know how to fix error 17 during GRUB while starting up?
<Lord_Maynoth> but when I "make" it says to use unsermake or makeobj instead
<CarlFK> riqz: or figure out what each of those usb devices are.  - 2 should be obvious :)
<kane77> are there any statistics for this channel?
<mEck0> My laptop HP Pavilion DV6184ea has a high pitched/buzzing sound, its about 2 weeks. First I thought something was wrong on it, but read this: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00385615&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3289625&dlc=en&lang=en So most of the laptops has this sound, but how can I make the sound lower? I mean in ubuntu? A guy had the same "problem" with his Dell, and he said something about disable the powersave
<mEck0> function on the usb-ports did the sound much lower?
<dszabo> PLEASE, can someone help me with an Evolution new mail tray notify app???
<superkirbyartist> Ferret... I have 255138kb of ram, but 248124kb used!
<punisher> yo josh
<joshjosh> punisher: not working?
<punisher> dunno css needs installing:(
<superkirbyartist> dszabo: Who provides your email?
<codpair> error 17 during bootup, what is the problem
<punisher> so il let u no
<|jon|> does anyone know of a linux app that burns *.img files?
<abelstr> codpair: Errror 17 means ' Cannot mount selecter partition' , occurring when the partition exists, but filesystem cannot be recognised.
<punisher> u no teamspeak2
<AlteredBeast> joshjosh: help on how to boot with those options?
<abelstr> selecter*
<abelstr> d*
<abelstr> darn.
<nickweb> right guys and gals, a quickie. Im using a broadcom 43xx card built into my laptop. Using the details in the wiki, I've managed to get it working. I just restarted there and my net connection was gone. I went to Netmanager, and it showed the connection as active. Once I clicked Ok, it said it was activating eth1, and then it started. Is there anyway to ensure thats automated at startup? Cheers! N
<joshjosh> AlteredBeast: press F6 at the start or install ubuntu screen and just add noapic nolapic to the end of that line
<dszabo> superkirbyartist: School provided Exchange server.
<codpair> abelstr:how do i fix it?
<AlteredBeast> great, i'll try it
<punisher> josh josh
<Allen3373> I'm trying to install driver load but it tells me I need superusers access to use "dpkg -i" command. can someone help me?
<abelstr> codpair: been changing your grub.conf? Are you reallly really sure the right partition is selected for both root and boot partition?
<punisher> i have prob with sound
<superkirbyartist> dszabo sorry can't help you now.
<trakz> PCGenie: Thanks, guess it's a wait and see type issue. At least there isn't any glaringly obvious update out there.
<slvmchn> can anyone help me, since i upgraded ubuntu now i can only run one torrent at a time, i get the error "address already in use" when i try to run a second torrent... before i upgraded i could run as many as i wanted no problem, so i don't know what's causing this
<harman> how do I add the edgy-backports repository to my source list
<joshjosh> punisher: I have no idea how to fix sound.
<superkirbyartist> dszabo is looking for system tray POP MAIL checker.
<punisher> these headphones i have come with no drivers
<joshjosh> punisher: Try searching the forums. I know nothing about breezy, so I'm just trying to guess to get you through it.
<ajaaya> |jon|: pretty sure k3b can do it
<superkirbyartist> Ferret: What do I look for?
<dszabo> *Exchange mail checker
<abelstr> harman: it should be in /etc/apt/sources.list already, commented out. Edit the file and remove the # sign
<codpair> abelstr:your talking to a noobie at this, i have no idea what u mean
<punisher> kkk
<superkirbyartist> dszabo: Exchange?
<harman> ok
<|jon|> k3b only does iso
<superkirbyartist> dszabo: Usually it's POP and IMAP.
<Allen3373> what is superuser access?
<punisher> any 1 no how 2 fix sound
<dromer> I'm not sure on how this is ok to ask in thu ubuntu community: how can I make an iso from a dvd?
<dszabo> I use a school-provided Exchange account.
<superkirbyartist> Ferret?
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge.
<harman> and what do I do to update apt-get to use the repository abelstr
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge.
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<cefx> harman: edit the sources.list
<razormadeZ> Does some have a SIP address, so I can test my Ekiga Softphone?
<|jon|> sorry i was looking at different prog k3b does burn them thanks so much
<abelstr> harman: is it's already in the /etc/apt/sources.list with no # sign in front of it, it's used. You'll need to 'sudo apt-get update' to install packages from it.
<harman> k
<superkirbyartist> Guys what do I do with top?  He wants me to check for something.
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ: to create one go to  my.sipphone.com
<codpair> abelstr:how do i fix it?
<superkirbyartist> MEMORY LEAK!
<abelstr> codpair: the error means basically either your Ubuntu partition is empty or broken, or the wrong partition is selected in the configuration.
<dszabo> superkirbyartist: I got the mail-notification app but It wants me to install some plugin for Evolution, I don't know here to go from here
<PCGenie> am off looking at fiesty
<abelstr> codpair: when did the error start to occur?
<superkirbyartist> dszabo: I think that yes, you should install plugin.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<codpair> abelstr:during GRUB
<superkirbyartist> Everyone, I have a memory leak.  Can anyone help please?
<abelstr> codpair: First time you tried to boot Ubuntu? I mean, immediately after install?
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, Account is already made. I'll like to test with someone who has a set up already a Softphone.
<dszabo> superkirbyartist: I don't know what plugin it's talking about.  Been over the ubuntu and evolution sites and google and no luck.
<ardchoille> dszabo: Is this in regard to beagle?
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ: PM your phone number.
<dszabo> Evolution running against Microsoft Exchange server.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ajaaya>  |jon|:np
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, ok
<|jon|> is *img just an iso with a differerent extention?
<codpair> abelstr:not the first time, before i was getting error 18, then re installed with smaller boot sector and i get this
<superkirbyartist> BOO MICROSOFT!
<ardchoille> lol
<dszabo> I know, but it's the only thing they'll use :P
<Kronuz> hey, what about comparison programs? i.e. graphical diff (like Araxis Merge in Windows)
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ you get to see my nice Kubuntu CD.
<ardchoille> Kronuz: for gnome? meld
<noldon> !format harddrive in ext3
<Kronuz> (I'm just trying to figure out if I'll have everything to stop using Vista before I go to Linux)
<Jowi> |jon|, depends on which application created it. Might be a Nero image.
<Allen3373> I'm trying to install driverloader but it says I'm not superuser, can someone helP??
<superkirbyartist> Can anyone help me with the memory leaks please?
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, please go to private message
<dszabo> allen3373: Try using sudo
<Jowi> !sudo | Allen3373
<Allen3373> how do I do that?
<ubotu> Allen3373: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ I cannot see them private messages.
<Kronuz> and like AbiWord but as Excel, not Word?
<ardchoille> Kronuz: I use gnome daily on 11 machines. I can possibly help with alternative apps.
<dszabo> allen3373: If you're using a terminal command, put 'sudo' before it, without quotes.
<noldon> !ubutu format harddrive
<Kronuz> (not Open Office)
<abelstr> codpair: if you use the Live CD to boot the computer, you might be able to provide some valuable information.
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ try again.
<Allen3373> thanks!
<noldon> how do i ask ubutu
<Kronuz> I felt Open Office too heavy for some reason, a few years back when I tried it
<superkirbyartist> Memory leak problem please help me!
<codpair> abelstr:i did, im using it now
<Jowi> !partition | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ardchoille> noldon: !fact  where fact is maybe an appname or something
<|jon|> how can i get beryl to start automaticly when i login?
<Kronuz> thanks ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> Kronuz: You're welcome :)
<dszabo> Kay guys, any info on the Evolution/Exchange issue?
<superkirbyartist> Kronuz: I have 256MB.
<superkirbyartist> Kronuz: It shouldn't leak.
<abelstr> codpair: can you post the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<Jowi> noldon, it is recommended to "play" with ubotu through private /msg
<Jowi> :)
<slvmchn> can anyone help me, since i upgraded ubuntu now i can only run one torrent at a time, i get the error "address already in use" when i try to run a second torrent... before i upgraded i could run as many as i wanted no problem, so i don't know what's causing this
* superkirbyartist WARNING: MEMORY LEAKS
<ardchoille> Kronuz: For a spreadsheet app, you might want either OpenOffice.org calc or gnumeric.
<codpair> ablestr:english please
<gkellycs> i have a question regarding read and write access on a hard driver
<Jowi> slvmchn, silly setting in gconf-editor
<gkellycs> *drive
<ajaaya> |jon|: See here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29
<dszabo> |jon|: Go to System, Preferences, Sessions, click the startup programs tab, click add, type in beryl-manager
<noldon> jovi ok
<Kronuz> no AbiCalc? ^_^
<abelstr> codpair: can you open a terminal from the applications menu (under Utilities), then type 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the output for me?
<superkirbyartist> Please it is at 75% used!
<superkirbyartist> I need to lower that!
<superkirbyartist> Openoffice.org crashes!
<zackglennie_> ok, is there some sort of system-restoring command in ubuntu?  I'm net-connected and everything seems to be working fine, but I just nuked my /usr folder....
<ardchoille> !abicalc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abicalc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kronuz> ardchoille: AbiCalc would be good to have :P
<gkellycs> i have a hard drive that is NTFS with my music on it, i would like to delete files from it
<Jowi> slvmchn, run "gconf-editor" and go to /apps/gnome-btdownload/settings. set max_port to 6889
<ardchoille> Kronuz: I don't see it in the repos
<dszabo> gkellycs: Try researching ntfs-3g.
<Kronuz> hey, and how do you activate your Ubuntu?
<gkellycs> but it is not letting me delete anything, even when i try to change the properties to allow read and write from my user account
<Kronuz> j/k
<ardchoille> Kronuz: You can always search for an Ubuntu .deb or compile it yourself.
<slvmchn> thanks jowi... hey you helped me again, you're an ubuntu pro ;-)
<ardchoille> Kronuz: Activate Ubuntu?
<codpair> abelstr:  sudo: fdisk-1: command not found
<trakz> for what it's worth, in my opinion, the folks who take the time to answer questions are saints and should be getting paid.
<ardchoille> lol
<Kronuz> lol
<dszabo> Kronuz: Ubuntu doesn't need to be "Activated".  it is free software with no license.
<apokryphos> codpair: it's sudo fdisk -l   (lowercase L)
<OmegaNine> Is there a .deb to move MS fonts over to Ubuntu?
<Jowi> slvmchn, sorry. I will be more discreet next time ;)
<gkellycs> can someone help me with read write access problem?
<abelstr> codpair: sudo fdisk -l                            the l is an L, not capital, but L. notice the space between fdisk and -l
<erUSUL> !info gnumeric
<gkellycs> can someone help me with read write access problem?
<ardchoille> !msttcorefonts
<zackglennie_> OmegaNine: if you have them in a different partition, it's easier just to import them from there.
<ubotu> gnumeric: GNOME spreadsheet application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5876 kB
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Kronuz> and so it will work past the 30 days grace period?
<irunwithscissors> gkellys whats the problem
<ardchoille> OmegaNine: ^^
<superkirbyartist> MEMORY LEAK!
<Kronuz> dszabo: (I'm just kidding)
<dszabo> gkellycs: check out http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<gkellycs> well i have this hard drive that is NTFS
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with the memory leaks please?
<slvmchn> hey, discreet, indiscreet, it's all the same as long as the problem gets fixed ;-) thanks jowi
<ardchoille> Kronuz: No grace period, this is free stuff.. works forever.
<erUSUL> !caps > superkirbyartist
<OmegaNine> Cool, what dir do i move them to?
<gkellycs> but it is not letting me delete stuff from it
<codpair> :abelstr:  ok, got output, how do i send it?
<Jowi> no probs slvmchn
<irunwithscissors> ok so
<abelstr> codpair: private message me, just paste it in there
<apokryphos> !pastebin | codpair
<ubotu> codpair: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dszabo> gkellycs: USE THAT LINK, YOU NEED THE NTFS-3G PLUGIN.
<Kronuz> ardchoille: but, but, but...
<irunwithscissors> right click on the hard drive and click permissions: what access do you have?
<gkellycs> i tried changing it, yet it changes it back. Ok cool
<apokryphos> !caps | dszabo
<ubotu> dszabo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gkellycs> ty i will look at the website
<zackglennie_> hello?  how can I repair the essential files (like apt-get...) to my ubuntu install?
<superkirbyartist> The memory is 75% used and only beryl, gaim and xchat is opened.
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, it is 809644
<ardchoille> abelstr: codpair isn't identified to nickserv, he/she won't be able to pm you
<Kronuz> ardchoille: j/k (I should start reading about getting my RAID working) ^_^
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: repair?
<abelstr> ah
<ardchoille> Kronuz: hahaha
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ that's not a sip number.
<farski> if I want to add a new action to a controller that's set up with nested map.resources, what's the easiest way to do that
<farski> ?
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: I removed most of /usr by accident
<Jowi> superkirbyartist, what make you think it is a leak?
<apokryphos> ...
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, it is my FWD number
<ardchoille> abelstr: You and he can always join #abelstr or #codpair
<Prometheum> Hello, I have broken my modules somehow. None of my modules can load, such as the nvidia kernel mod, bcm43xx, ndiswrapper, and various others that appear only as error messages. Is there some way to use dkpg or another utility to repair my module system?
<dszabo> Please, anyone can help with Evolution using Exchange, a new mail tray notify app?
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, ill check again
<abelstr> codpair: join #codpair
<erUSUL> Prometheum: how have you broken the module system, what have you done?
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: yes, it's a big mistake.  "tar" still seems to work, maybe I can download an archive to install?
<Lord_Maynoth> does this make sense to anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8849/
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: is your /home on a seperate partition?
* dromer tries google's picasa
<LiENUS> are there any wysiwyg html editors for ubuntu?
<grayman> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Prometheum> well, I kept crashing and having to hard-shutoff while running the dist-upgrade utility. This happed about 3 times, then when I tried to rmmod bcm43xx, it wouldn't let me.
<abelstr> codpair: do you know how to join a channel? type /join #codpair in here.
<Anohaakten> can I get some help on installing files on ubuntu?
<codpair> abelstr:how do i do that
<Prometheum> I accidentaly did depmod bcm43xx before that, would that have cause anything?
<raven3x7> LiENUS, quanta has somw wysiwig features
<shatrat> LiENUS, theres bluefish
<superkirbyartist> I'm serious.  My computer's using too much memory (189MB out of 249MB).
<apokryphos> abelstr: why not use a pastebin?
<Anohaakten> how the crap, do you install a freakin file on linux
<Anohaakten> honestly...
<CarlFK> LiENUS: nvu
<LiENUS> i want to prototype a user interface in it
<raven3x7> shatrat, bluefish is really not wysiwyg
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: Unless you have a specific need, you shouldn't use sudo for ./configure or mkae.. it's only needed for make install
<shatrat> superkirbyartist, what good is empty memory? good software is like a gas, it uses up the memory available to run faster
<LiENUS> the ui will be done in C# with winforms
<apokryphos> Anohaakten: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<LiENUS> right now im just prototyping
<gkellycs> how do i find out what type of fuse i have or if i have it at all?
<Q_Continuum> For some reason when I start Azureus, it quits after a minute or so.  (Installed via repos)
<gkellycs> how do i find out what type of fuse i have or if i have it at all?
<LiENUS> whats a quick and easy editor to use?
<Jowi> superkirbyartist, it is good that the system uses the RAM. see !memory
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist: i'll think it should be: sip:pvdlaan@ekiga.net
<shatrat> raven3x7, ah, I thought it was.  I dont do any web dev obviously
<irunwithscissors> what channel should i join for help with Beryl?
<gkellycs> scissors
<ardchoille> LiENUS: gedit (gnome) kate (kde)
<gkellycs> i have installed beryl, i can help you if you used nvidia
<Jowi> irunwithscissors, #ubuntu-effects
<irunwithscissors> ok
<superkirbyartist> Shatrat, Jowi: It crashes OpenOffice.org, Firefox, Rythmbox, etc.
<happyface0> look at the beryl wiki on theit site, its very straight forward
<dszabo> So noone will help me.  That's cool, I'll just go and not have it fixed.  Go back to Windows if I have to, maybe, probably.
<gkellycs> do you have nvidia graphics?
<LiENUS> ardchoille,  gedit is not wysiwyg
<irunwithscissors> yes
<CarlFK> LiENUS: nvu
<gkellycs> ok
<psyne> dszabo what is the problem
<gkellycs> whats the os you have
<gkellycs> for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> LiENUS: Nvu is worth a look
<ardchoille> LiENUS: Oh, sorry, I thought you meant text. What do you need to edit? webpages?
<irunwithscissors> im using 6.1
<_Krull_> Hey guys, achive manager says "archive  type not supported" and the theme I downloaded is a gzip
<gkellycs> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Option_2:
<raven3x7> ardchoille, lienus gedit sucks compared to kate if you're coding
<gkellycs> look at that link
<ardchoille> irunwithscissors: No you're not, you're using 6.10
<irunwithscissors> i have beryl installed and everything
<Lord_Maynoth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8850/  I tried it with just make but still the same error
<irunwithscissors> sorry
<ardchoille> raven3x7: Agreed
<Jowi> superkirbyartist, if you suspect a leak (and not just bad RAM) try to find as much info as possible of which app that is causing it and report a !bug
<LiENUS> raven3x7, i'm doing a ui prototype in html to send to the customer
<irunwithscissors> but when i try to open beryl manager, nothing happens.
<LiENUS> im not coding
<gkellycs> you type in terminal?
<gkellycs> beryl-manager
<irunwithscissors> let me try that
<punisher> yh i need help installin nvidia
<Prometheum> Can anyone help me? I somehow broke my module system. Is there any way to reload/reconfigure it?
<Anohaakten> can I just get some help from a specific person on how to install a file
<Anohaakten> honestly...
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, i cannot hear you
<punisher> i have geforce 7300
<punisher> le
<erUSUL> ubotu tell punisher about nvidia | punisher see priv msg from ubotu
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: That is weird
<irunwithscissors> ok that brings up the context menu, but i need to open that main menu that lets you change the settings
<raven3x7> lienus nvu, quanta and bluefish those are your choices. nvu is the simplest of the 3
<gkellycs> ok
<gkellycs> so you have the pink diamond?
<voraistos> Hey guys. Do you know how i can ask make to output to another directory (than the source files)?
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ: I am not speaking, but I can make noise.
<irunwithscissors> indeed
<gkellycs> ok, right click on it
<irunwithscissors> it's set to startup
<Lord_Maynoth> I am installing unsermake maybe that will fix it
<gkellycs> and choose settings
<gkellycs> *beryl setings manager
<irunwithscissors> exactly...nothing happens after i clik that
<Anohaakten> who in here can i pm and talk to?
<LiENUS> i dont even intend to do the final coding on linux since the customer runs windows :/
<happyface0> How come I get 1/2 second lag spikes every 15 seconds when running Quake 3 (or any other game) in linux? I only have Gaim open...
<irunwithscissors> click*
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ: Did you hear taps?
<erUSUL> !pm > Anohaakten
<gkellycs> hmmmm
<xyz359> Hey guys, is there libdvdcss2 in the Edgy repository? =P
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ: Do you hear blowing?
<gkellycs> hold ctrl and alt
<Jowi> irunwithscissors, "beryl-manager" starts the window manager. "beryl-settings" for configuration.
<riqz> fellas how do i register to freenode?
<gkellycs> and press the left arrow key
<azazel00> Anohaakten, check your PM
<xyz359> VLC won't play an encrypted DVD.
<erUSUL> !dvd > xyz359
<gkellycs> and see if its on another desktop
<Anohaakten> ok
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, i cannot hear you
<Anohaakten> so can I pm someone in here?
<raven3x7> xyz359, no you need to get it from a 3rd party
<Anohaakten> that is the question
<Anohaakten> I am asking you
<punisher> cn some 1 help me
<xyz359> raven3x7: Where at dude?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell xyz359 about dvd
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, bell works
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ Can you see anything?
<ardchoille> xyz359: Did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<irunwithscissors> it's not on another desktop
<_Krull_> DOES Achive  Manager handle x-gzip?
<gkellycs> it spins?
<gkellycs> you have the cube?
<irunwithscissors> yes
<xyz359> ardchoille: Yep, I sure did. Got it from the VideoLAN dapper repo even though I'm on edgy.
<gkellycs> ok go to applications
<gkellycs> system tools
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ: Check your Ekiga Chat.
<ardchoille> xyz359: Hmm.. ok
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, seems call is made, but that's all
<gkellycs> then choose the settings there
<xyz359> I get "vlc: vm.c:219: ifoOpenNewVTSI: Assertion `0' failed." when trying to run a DVD, though.
<irunwithscissors> still nothing
<gkellycs> weird.... Hmmmm
<irunwithscissors> yeah
<gkellycs> you have the correct nvidia drivers?
<francois> whats the command to see what other users are typing via ssh ?
<raven3x7> xyz359, the repo is listed in th community section of wiki.ubuntu.org
<irunwithscissors> i opened it up the first time but after that i haven't been able to
<abelstr> francois: impossible
<xyz359> raven3x7: Ahh, thanks. Let me check that out real quick.
<francois> abelstr: really ? that blows :(
<abelstr> francois: you could change the logging type in /etc/ssh/sshd_config though, to report EVERYTHING.
<gkellycs> take it off of startup
<irunwithscissors> i would think i have the right drivers as all the graphics etc. work correctly, just cant open that window
<gkellycs> and type it into console
<happyface0> How come I get 1/2 second lag spikes every 15 seconds when running Quake 3 (or any other game) in linux? I only have Gaim open...
<gkellycs> beryl-manager
<abelstr> francois: but that screws privacy.
<gkellycs> take it off of startup
<gkellycs> restart
<francois> abelstr: report everything ? and that does what ?
<irunwithscissors> how do i remove it from startup
<gkellycs> and type it in console to start it up
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist: Ekiga chat give: Error: User not found
<superkirbyartist> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<gkellycs> system
<Doddman> ..........
<Doddman> 
<abelstr> francois: well, basically, report every action in the log
<raven3x7> xyz359, have you tried any other player? you could also get the source from the vlc website and compile it yourself
<superkirbyartist> razormadeZ sorry.
<francois> abelstr: oh, it just makes a log,
<francois> ...
<gkellycs> system > sessions> startup programs
<megafauna> Hi, I am told virtualbox is missing and that I have to reinstall it. How do I do that pls?
<julesa> I set up a new box and didn't get a chance to do the networking. Now how do I get it rocking? This is the LTS edition without a GUI...
<abelstr> francois: yes, it makes a log anyways, always, but the amount of logged data can be changed.
<irunwithscissors> ok
<gkellycs> you see it?
<irunwithscissors> yeah
<gkellycs> beryl manager?
<gkellycs> ok
<teeL> Anyone know where i can get this phpsysinfo template? http://tobby007.no-ip.org/info/
<irunwithscissors> disabled it
<gkellycs> disable it
<gkellycs> ok
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, but i saw your message:
<llindy> Having a prob, with my cam, in gYACHI, Logitech Quick cam. Need the command to run, to enable it. It is reading the usb, but not the video4device linux.
<gkellycs> restart
<Prometheum> How can I mount an iPod as read/write?
<irunwithscissors> ok, brb
<superkirbyartist> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<gkellycs> k
<Msword> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jexdawg> is it possible to remove desktop icons, leaving only the text as a link to the directory? basically, make it just the text without an image on top of it?
<bigjohnto> hey if you image a partition for instance /dev/sda2 and then you recreate partiotion /dev/sda2 to be 20 gigs instead of the original 10 gigs, then you reload the image onto the 20 gig partition,,,, do you loose the extra disk space? is it better just tobackup the files and load them manually onto the parititon?
<Jowi> superkirbyartist, the last link is pretty fun. it list memory usage for gnome + oowriter (196 MB) and gnome + firefox etc etc.
<bigjohnto> ?????
<abelstr> bigjohnto: depends on the method of imaging a partition
<bigjohnto> g4l
<raven3x7> no wine in the official repos?
<erUSUL> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<bigjohnto> abelstr i am using g4l
<ardchoille> raven3x7: This is a non-alcoholic channel ;)
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: sorry, I didn't notice that message from you (I should get a better irc client).  my /home is not on a separate partition, and there is an additional complication.  I don't have a working cd drive, so it would be a pain to just rebuild from scratch.
<kelsin> raven3x7: There is, you should get it from the budget-something repo listed on winehq.com
<kelsin> raven3x7: newer version
<Lord_Maynoth> do you guys think ext4 will be the default FS in feisty?
<superkirbyartist> Jowi: Does it cover Xfce?
<erUSUL> Lord_Maynoth: no, it will not be ready
<gkellycs> anyone know how to setup kiba dock on x86-64 ubunut 6.10?
<yacoob> Hi folks.
<raven3x7> kelsin its in the mainline kernel?
<yacoob> Are there any problems with fglrx? My system freezes when I try to shutdown.
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, Maybe one of our providers is blocking our call
<raven3x7> ardchoille, lol
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: reinstalling is your only actual option, tbh.
<abelstr> Lord_Maynoth: It's not even accepted into the vanilla kernel. When it will, it'll appear someday in ubuntu.
<bigjohnto> does g4l take dd's of a partition or does it actually backup just the files?
<kelsin> raven3x7: what do you mean kernel, I though you were asking about wine
<bestadvocate> I'm buying a new laptop anyone know where I can check to see if the laptop is supported?
<Lord_Maynoth> oh I thought it was in the newest kernel
<irunwithscissors> ok, back
<Lord_Maynoth> my bad
<ardchoille> bestadvocate: hold on..
<bigjohnto> does g4l take dd's of a partition or does it actually backup just the files?
<raven3x7> kelsin about ext4 has the code been merged into the vanilla kernel ?
<bigjohnto> sorry the double post was an accident
<ardchoille> bestadvocate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dyrne> bestadvocate: check wiki.ubuntu.com and id google site:ubuntuforums.org laptop model  for common problems before buying.  i like asus quite a bit
<bestadvocate> ardchoille: ty
<mindframe> so if i download the amd64 dist... will all of my packages be optimized for amd64?
<ardchoille> bestadvocate: You're welcome :)
<megafauna> Is it true that all encrypted DVDs (Like my Futurama discs) can't be played in ubuntu? If not, how?
<Jowi> superkirbyartist, yeah. xfce is in the benchmark
<Lord_Maynoth> wow I never new compiling took this long
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<raven3x7> kelsin, nevermind i confused nicks
<erUSUL> ubotu tell megafauna about dvd | megafauna see priv msg from ubotu
<kelsin> raven3x7: you asked about wine being in the official repos, and I answered you saying it was but you should get it from the repo listed on winehq.com for nwere wine
<ardchoille> megafauna: I play encrypted DVD's in Ubuntu Dapper
<kelsin> raven3x7: ok cool :)
<bestadvocate> u2 dyrne
<gkellycs> hey
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: is there any way to get the basic things back, like chroot?
<gkellycs> scisorrs
<megafauna> hmm. thanks, I'll check out the link, i've tried many things
<gkellycs> you there?
<irunwithscissors> hi
<kelsin> megafauna: it's "true" that ubuntu by default doesn't include the package needed to, but you can if you install the packages
<irunwithscissors> yeah
<gkellycs> ok
<gkellycs> it didnt start up i presume?
<codpair> when i try to boot up, i get an error 17, what's wrong?
<gkellycs> go to terminal
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: not really; things are a sure mess.
<kelsin> !dvd | megafauna
<ubotu> megafauna: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<delire> i'm trying to get the fglrx up and running on a bunch of Dell Optiplex workstations here at uni. grepping the Xorg.0.log i see "Composite extension is enabled, Direct Rendering will be disabled". where do i disable this Composite extension?
<irunwithscissors> well i started it in terminal and when i clicked on settings manager, it said directory dosn't exist
<gkellycs> and type in beryl-manager
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: if you want chroot though just use a live cd
<raven3x7> kelsin, on a side note synaptic doesnt find wine and i have both universe and multiverse enabled
<gkellycs> hmm
<riqz> u acn use automatix to download the dvd codecs
<irunwithscissors> so
<gkellycs> i would reinstall beryl
<irunwithscissors> yeah
<apokryphos> !automatix | riqz
<gkellycs> want me to help you?
<ubotu> riqz: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gkellycs> ok
<irunwithscissors> ill prolly do that
<gkellycs> just a min
<irunwithscissors> nah i'll be okay
<erUSUL> codpair: grub couldn't recognize the partition its files are.... the reason i can not know
<irunwithscissors> thanks, though
<gkellycs> i am getting link
<ardchoille> !automatix | ! riqz
<kelsin> raven3x7: you should install it from the repos listed on winehq.com anyway, so I wouldn't worry about it
<ubotu> ! please see above
<gkellycs> alright, cuase the one i use is really simple
<riqz> apokryphos i dont thing thts tue
<gkellycs> like 3 commands
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: no working cd drive, remember?
<irunwithscissors> yeah i used that one too
<riqz> apokryphos: i never have had problems with automatix
<apokryphos> riqz: well, it is, so please don't recommend it in here.
<apokryphos> riqz: /msg ubotu worksforme
<raven3x7> kelsin ok thanks
<gkellycs> the beryl on edgy one?
<erUSUL> !workforme > riqz
<gkellycs> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy#Option_2:
<riqz> !workforme
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: ack. Other options in /msg ubotu install
<irunwithscissors> i used the one on the wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<irunwithscissors> w/e that was
<ardchoille> riqz: Whether you think it's true or not, we don't recommend or support it.
<tonyyarusso> What's the command to change the system's timezone?
<riqz> ardchoille ok..
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: come again?  you want me too message someone?
<llindy> I need the run command for Logitech Quick Cam pls?
<eze> como se llama el programa que permite escrivir archivos de win con linux
<apokryphos> zackglennie_: the bot; it returns a factoid.
<codpair> erUSUL: i was chatting with someone else on the topic and apperently it cant recognise my partitions, i have some data from the terminal for tests he wanted me to do
<razormadeZ> superkirbyartist, Thanks for testing, bye...
<delire> doesn't matter, found.
<eze> #ubuntu-es
<mindframe> so if i download the amd64 dist... will all of the packages i download be optimized for amd64?
<delire> why out of interest does Edgy enable the composite extension by default when it will knowingly break Direct Rendering for machines with ATI cards?
<abelstr> delire: it is, after all, Edgy...
<Allen3373> I'm installing driverloader, and it wants to know where my source build directory is for the kernal I'm running. what do I do?
<raven3x7> duh no wine cause there is no 64bit wine lol
<riqz> can someone please tell me a quick command to open my repository file
<kelsin> riqz: your sources.list file?
<abelstr> Allen3373: install the kernel sources. If you did already, they're in /usr/src
<riqz> kelsin: yes please
<abelstr> */usr/src/linux
<shyboy> hi
<kelsin> riqz: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> riqz: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   <- that's with root privs
<riqz> ty all
<ardchoille> !gksudo | kelsin
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: oh, I see.
<ubotu> kelsin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<shyboy> i have no sound with ubuntu
<dromer> can someone help me rip a dvd to an iso?
<delire> abelstr: of course, but what use is Composite without hardware acceleration. it's a bit backward no?
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: I thought you had typo-ed.
<shyboy> and streamtuner/xmms
<Allen3373> abelstr: What are the kernal sources?
<abelstr> delire: for nvidia cards it's very nice, though.
<erUSUL> codpair: yeah that's it but there is no easy way to debug what's going on...
<colbert> Hi I am having a problem with GRUB.. I have a hd2 = ubuntu, and my sata = vista and I have boot order in BIOS to boot off sata, but when GRUB loads and I choose Vista it says "Unidentified executable" and when I choose ubuntu, it says "cannot mount partition" plz someone help ??
<Zampaktu> Hi, I have accidentally deleted the network manager from my panel and now i cannot figure out how to add it again, please help. thank you
<delire> abelstr: well, that's a bug. users should be warned.
<gkellycs> scissors
<punisher> yo can any 1 help me installing my nvidia 7300 le
<gkellycs> i would use the link i gave you, it worked perfectly
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: ok, I think I can get my data from /home off the partition.
<ardchoille> Zampaktu: right click the panel, choose add to panel and drag it back to the panel
<zackglennie_> cp and mount are working.
<PCGenie> hey, on my DSL (damnsmalllinux) desktop, i can see my cpu usage; is there any such desktop program for dappy?
<erUSUL> codpair: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<erUSUL> codpair: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<ardchoille> PCGenie: Isn't that window maker?
<dyrne> colbert: 2 hds? ubuntu on first parition of second hd?
<Zampaktu> ardchoille: network manager is not in the list.
<kelsin> PCGenie: you can add a system manager for the gnome panel
<PCGenie> ardchoille, not sure this moment
<punisher> HEY I NEED HELP INSTALLING MY GEFORCE 7300 LE NVIDIA CARD
<zackglennie_> apokryphos: no... mount is working but I don't have root access because sudo is gone. fuck!
<PCGenie> kelsin, where is that
<ardchoille> Zampaktu: It isn't? How did you get it on your panel?
<kelsin> Zampaktu: did you mean the network-manager-gnome program that monitors for wireless access points?
<cefx> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<apokryphos> punisher: please drop the caps.
<punisher> lol my bad
<kelsin> PCGenie: you right click the gnome panel and select add-to-panel and then select the system monitor
<PCGenie> ubotu, hehehe
<erUSUL> ubotu tell punisher about nvidia | punisher see priv msg from ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehehe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zampaktu> ardchoille: it was there after i installed network manager
<colbert> dyrne: My setup is: No ide master (bad hdd i took it out am getting new one), ide slave = ubuntu, and SATA drive = vista so yes 2 hd's with ubuntu on slave and vista on sata (in BIOS I have SATA boot first)
<punisher> i have it dont work for me
<ardchoille> Zampaktu: My bad, sorry
<TheDebugger> PCGenie: gkrellm?
<PCGenie> kelsin, done
<ardchoille> PCGenie: Can you give us a screenshot?
<PCGenie> thnks
<shaun> ?
<Zampaktu> ardchoille: maybe i should re-install NM, that might restore it. i will give it a shot
<erUSUL> codpair: have you toggle the master/slave switch of the ide slave?
<PCGenie> TheDebugger, can you be more specific?
<ardchoille> kelsin: I didn't know DSL used gnome
<shaun> need help with nvidia geforce 7300 le
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> !nvidia > shaun
<Pie-rate> hey guys, what link color you think would look good with this theme? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45829
<kelsin> ardchoille: he was asking for a ubuntu program to give system info LIKE on his DSL system
<ardchoille> kelsin: Ah, ok
<shaun> and i am using ubuntu breezy badger 5.10
<shaun> im trying 2 play counter strike source and i cant install nvidia driver im only a few hours new 2 ubuntu
#ubuntu 2007-03-06
<Allen3373> ok, I don't know what a source kernal is, but I need one for driverloader to install it
<erUSUL> shaun: have you checked the ubotu pm?
<erUSUL> Allen3373: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<shaun> yes but im using breezy badger 5.10
<kelsin> shaun: I would recomend upgrading to dapper or edgy as well, esp if you want to play newer games, might make some stuff easier
<shaun> link or command?
<shaun> to update
<PCGenie> i see that i can get the weather on my panel too\
<Allen3373> erUSUL:So, if I type that, then I can install it?
<dyrne> shaun: there might be an old guide for 'latest nvidia drivers' in breezy
<shaun> yh maybe
<shaun> but ive looked cnt find none
<dyrne> !upgrade > shaun
<erUSUL> Allen3373: yes that package is what you need to build drivers against the running kernel
<megafauna> hi, VirtualBox froze during install and now I'm getting nasty messages whenever I try to install anything. Can someone pls tell me how to fix this?
<Allen3373> erUSUL: Thanks a lot man!
<shaun> ty
<erUSUL> Allen3373: no problem
<azazel00> finally
<dyrne> shaun: basically sudo sed -i 's/breezy/dapper/' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<trabantas> `openssl s_client -connect <host>: port /not working, why
<kunwon1> Hi everyone. I've installed apache2 and mod_perl from packages. When I put a PerlModule directive in apache2.conf to load Apache::Registry, the apache failed to start up because it couldn't find registry.pm. When I try to install registry via a cpan shell, it doesn't see my mod_perl. Is there a way to get it to see the existing mod_perl so that it will properly install Apache::Registry?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | shaun
<ubotu> shaun: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sontek> Is there a linux mail server that has shared calendars and tasklists like exchange?
<Anohaakten> erUSUL can I pm you concerning installation of files
<bluefox83> kunwon1, sounds liek a #perl issue O.o
<bluefox83> *like
<kunwon1> bluefox83: thanks, i will try there
<Kronuz> hey, what about eDonkey for linux?
<Shadowpillar> any software that records from a audio/video source?
<bluefox83> sontek, evolution?
<sontek> bluefox83: thats a client
<azazel00> sontek, there was some talk about a calendar server... but I dont know where that stands right now
<Shadowpillar> I have a tv card with v4l2 drivers and it has composite inputs
<bluefox83> sontek, oh..sorry i don't really know much about email servers...
<trabantas> how to install ssl certificate properly with openssl :(
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: better ask in the channell if i do not know others will
<bluefox83> Shadowpillar, try checking the multimedia tutorials for ubuntu...
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: what are you trying to install?
<Shadowpillar> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Anohaakten> anything erUSUL
<Anohaakten> I mean
<Anohaakten> how do you install a bin file
<somian> Anyone know why "Terminal does not support AddHistory" using ubuntu's Perl/cpan
<Anohaakten> do they not just have a program that installs stuff for you?
<Anohaakten> like you simply drag and drop the bin file, and it installs it?
<shaun> ok i think i have upgraded
<Anohaakten> I mean, everything thing I am reading, you have to do this sudo stuff in terminal
<Jowi> megafauna, what do you mean by "install"? are there compiler errors or something else?
<shaun> i done what it said so
<azazel00> !email
<tonyyarusso> Anohaakten: What is the bin file for?
<trabantas> how to connect to freenode trouth tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anohaakten> java
<Anohaakten> so I can get into this chatroom when I am on linux
<moonwatcher> ahm..
<tonyyarusso> !java | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<HymnToLife> Anohaakten, not meaning to be rude but if you don't like the terminal, I think Ubuntu is not for you
<Anohaakten> sigh
<moonwatcher> i have a slightly better clue what is going on
<bluefox83> Anohaakten, yes, there are several package managers available, but they don't handle .bin, all you need to do is make it executable with sudo chmod a+x   then do .sh File.bin
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: jave is in repos just enable multiverse
<moonwatcher> but still not enough to fix
<happyface0> what do I use to share my printer with a windows system?
<trabantas> is there working hidden server fot freenode?
<tonyyarusso> Anohaakten: Um, why do you need java for irc?
<erUSUL> !java > Anohaakten
<moonwatcher> it seems i do not resolve dns
<megafauna> Jowi: Hi, thanks for responding. When I open Synaptic it tells me "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<megafauna> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<crdlb> happyface0, is is plugged into ubuntu?
<kelsin> !software > Anohaakten
<Anohaakten> bluefox83, I have no idea waht you just said
<sivik> how do you tell firefox what program to open for a certain download type
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: you can use synaptic
<megafauna> Also, whenever I sudo install something in the terminal
<happyface0> crdlb what do you mean? its on a network through a router. this pc is ubuntu and the other is win. xp
<megafauna> Jowi: Also, whenever I sudo install something in the terminal
<Anohaakten> how do you do it in synaptic?
<moonwatcher> i am connected to a router and when my /etc/resolve.conf has 192.168.1.1 in it it doesnt work
<tonyyarusso> There's no reason to install from a bin file that I know of.  Follow directions from ubotu instead
<bluefox83> Anohaakten, .bin files are not handled by package managers, you get to run it yourself
<Jowi> megafauna, sounds about correct. virtualbox is not in the official repos. how did you install it in the first place?
<sivik> Anohaakten, do what in synaptic?
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: just install sun-java5-jdk (or jre)
<Anohaakten> sigh
<Jowi> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<trabantas> how to load wmvare for free
<moonwatcher> even though a windows machine hooked up to the same network resolves dnses
<Anohaakten> how do you install it ?!?!!??!?!?!?
<erUSUL> !synaptic | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<crdlb> happyface0, where is the printer plugged in? the ubuntu machine? a printserver?
<shatrat> Anohaakten, youre going about it the wrong way, you dont want to install from the .bin in the first place, more reading less punctuation
<somian> Anyone know why "Terminal does not support AddHistory" using ubuntu's Perl/cpan
<happyface0> crdlb its plugged into the Ubuntu machine
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: use the packaged version as i told you
<megafauna> Jowi: I d/l'd it from their site. I'm still having to boot into XP 1xday.
<kelsin> Anohaakten: we've sent you lots of tells from ubotu, you shoudl read some of them, they tell you how to install software
<kelsin> !software | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<DaveTarmac> hi there all.  does anyone know which resource 'phpmyadmin' resides in?
<OBAR> connect poznan.ircnet.pl
<trabantas> how to disable al system logs in ubuntu
<megafauna> Jowi: Is there a fix?
<moonwatcher> anyone can help with this networking issue?
<Jowi> megafauna, I would suggest you uninstall it. "sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox" should do it.
<Anohaakten> so basically, I have to type in lines upon lines of code in order to install a simple bin file
<crdlb> happyface0, then you need to enable network printing in cups, then install the adobe postscript driver on the windows machine
<Anohaakten> that is what I have read so far
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, whats the problem?
<megafauna> Jowi: I'm trying right now, brb
<happyface0> thanks crdlb
<shatrat> Anohaakten, or you could NOT USE THE .BIN like youve been told 10 times
<kelsin> Anohaakten: have you read that software management page??? Obviously not
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: thanks for the attensions
<riqz> does network-manager-gnome work with all wireless cards
<Hotkey> Cool - I'm runnning live cd - going thru install and have a question so I can just jump online because the live cd is - well - live!
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: i am not really sure what is happening
<kelsin> riqz: as long as it interfacse with the linux kernel normally yes (meaning there is a working driver for your card) yes
<joshjosh> hotkey: what's your question?
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, what are you trying to do? share a printer with a windows network?
<megafauna> Jowi: I sent you my terminal output via PM
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: i followed the instructions here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<KirbySaysHi> Hello all! I'm having some troubles with my mouse and keyboard freezing randomly; am I in the right spot to ask for help?
<facugaich> I installed fglrx but now 2D rendering is slower... anyone got any idea?
<Hotkey> joshjosh hi - I'm stumped at the "prepare partitions" questions
<riqz> kelsin: so i install network manager and pray for it to work?hehe
<crdlb> happyface0, I made a comment on digg describing the process on windows: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Step_by_Step_IPP_based_Print_Server_using_CUPS#c3861396
<shatrat> facugaich, are you sure it's working? what does glxinfo | grep rendering say?
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: no
<erUSUL> Anohaakten: tha's not true you can do it without typing anything even better do not use the bin and install java through synaptic as i told you. it is in multiverse repository. it seems that you are not listening to anybody
<joshjosh> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<trabantas> durneli, o tu cia ka veiki
<kelsin> riqz: you make sure you have the write wireless drivers and that your card works first, if you can't connect with the command line tools then network manager is not going to work either
<joshjosh> ehhh that didn't work.
<Hotkey> joshjosh - my C drive is split in 2 - XP on hda1
<somian> Anyone know why "Terminal does not support AddHistory" using ubuntu's Perl/cpan
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: now i want to not use the speedtouch usb modem and hook up to my lan, which is using an adsl modem router
<Q_Continuum> Why can't I "open" .torrent files? BitTorrent is installed (by default) but won't launch.  (File association doesn't seem to be there)
<joshjosh> hotkey: I can't help you. I never partition. I just run straight linux
<riqz> kelsin: ouch ok. Would you send me to the right place to get started? I need to get drivers for my wireless card?
<moonwatcher> meaning addresses should be resolvable with 192.168.1.1 in /etc/resolve.conf
<sivik> Q_Continuum, go into terminal/konsole and type btdownloadgui file.torrent
<riqz> kelsin: how do i find out which drivers i need to have
<facugaich> shatrat, yes, "direct rendering: Yes", 3D rendering works but 2D rendering is slower than with dapper's default driver
<Hotkey> joshjosh install wants to put 2 things on next - / and swap and I think I want them both on HDA2??
<moonwatcher> which is my router address
<shatrat> Q_Continuum, try right clicking on a torrent file and going to Properties and you can change or add apps to open with
<shatrat> facugaich, so by 2D do you mean video?
<kelsin> riqz: "sudo iwconfig" in a terminal, does it list any interfaces that do have wireless support?
<amb> damn, there a lot of peeps in here..
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Hey there. Need some help?
<Hotkey> joshjosh o ok - thx
<Hotkey> anyone else help with partitions?
<Q_Continuum> Ah...I'd installed Democracy and then removed it.  That had taken the ownership of that file-type.  *Figured it out now*
<`nicola> is it possible to *create* a new keyboard shortcut instead of modifying them ? thanks
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: if i put a public dns there it works
<Hotkey> gyaresu ya!
<moonwatcher> which is really wired
<bluefox83> wow..uhm..i would un-do all the crap you did from that tutorial...
<moonwatcher> windows machines on this network resolve dns queries
<sivik> how do you tell firefox what program to open for a certain download type
<facugaich> shatrat, moving windows and clicking on menus etc
<kelsin> sivik: it's in the options, under the content tab
<moonwatcher> bluefox83:  :) i wish i knew how...
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Your / (root) and swap will be different partitions.
<Hotkey> gyaresu install wants to put 2 things on next - / and swap and I think I want them both on HDA2??
<Allen3373> erUSUL: you still there?
<erUSUL> Allen3373: yes
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, open up the stuff you edited..and remove the stuff you put in...
<shatrat> facugaich, hmm, well I'm really not sure about that.  I dont use ati myself anymore for quite some time now.
<moonwatcher> i think it boils down to this:
<moonwatcher>  sudo install -m 744 dial /etc/init.d &&
<moonwatcher> sudo ln -s ../init.d/dial /etc/rc2.d/S95dial &&
<moonwatcher> sudo ln -sf ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<sivik> kelsin, well, currently there is no program that opens that file type by default in firefox
<sivik> how do i add it
<gyaresu> Hotkey: So if you've already got xp on your drive the installer should see that and just bread up the rest for it's own use.
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: make sense?
<Hotkey> gyaresu seems rite to me but I dont know how to "answer" that way in the dialogue boxes here
<sivik> nvm, i found it
<riqz> kelsin: sent u a pm mate
<kelsin> sivik: try to open the file, then select what you want it to do, then check the "do this every time" option
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, wow..uhm..i've never used linux with a dsl modem before...pretty sure all you need to do is remove all that garbage and restart your network stuff..maybe even reboot..ubuntu will sort it out on it's own i think..then again like i said i've never used a dsl modem with linux...
<Allen3373> erUSUL: Well, I tried installing the source kernal, and it did except it said it could't find some generic something. Then it wanted the same thing, the source kernal.
<Hotkey> gyaresu i have to select 1 of the partitions and then "forward" so i'm selecting the NON xp partition - /dev/hda2
<kelsin> riqz: you're all set man, just install network-manager-gnome and you should be fine
<gyaresu> Hotkey: I only do text installs so I'm not sure what your seeing but you _crossfingers_ can probably just click 'yes'
<riqz> kelsin: altho i would need it as an acces point
<bcochofel> can I add some repository to install crossvc with apt-get?
<kelsin> riqz: your driver is obviously working fine, it wouldn't list anything like that if you didn't have the right driver already set
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Sounds right.
<Allen3373> gyaresu: hey, I got ubuntu to install last night!
<kelsin> riqz: wait you want to use your card as an access point?
<erUSUL> Allen3373: try 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential'
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, is the system in question being used as a desktop machine or a print server?
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: i am begning to be sorry i did
<marco__> hello
<bcochofel> I'm getting a lot of dependencies
<riqz> kelsin: indeed
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Nice! What was it?
<PCGenie> i am going to test the red5 samples, if i pop out, my server crashed
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: laptop, work machine
<kelsin> riqz: I don't have experience with that, look up the HostAP driver, I know it can do that, but I have no experience with it
<KirbySaysHi> Is there a reason why my mouse and keyboard randomly freeze when I'm doing slightly higher-strain computing tasks? The only way to unfreeze them is to unplug and replug their usb connectors.
<Allen3373> erUSUL: ok
<riqz> kelsin: so network manager wont help
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, you might just create a new network device.. like eth1 and let it find it's own settings or something..i'm really not familiar with dsl modems in linux, so i couldn't begin to figure it all out...
<Allen3373> gyaresu: I entered the same parameters that made puppy work for me 'linux acpi=off'
<Hotkey> gyaresu next page lists 2 "mount point" boxes and says must mount 1 on root and choose 1 for swap - in adjacent box are hda1 and hda2 in the drop down.
<gyaresu> Allen3373: Told you so ;)
<Allen3373> gyaresu: lol
<sivik> kelsin: i set it to play them with xine but when ever i go to download, it doesn't fix it
<_Krull_> I need help installing a theme I downloaded, it says "invalid file type" when I press install? HELP
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: i would be happy with just going back to default
<moonwatcher> whithout reinstalling everything :)
<irunwithscissors> _Krull_ what theme manager are you using
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, would you lose anything important if you just did a fresh install? cus...i don't think anyone here knows how to do this either and i'd hate for yout o miss out on work cus of it...
<kelsin> sidewalk`: "it doesn't fix it" by that do you mean there wasn't an option to "DO this all the time for these" or you check that and nothing happens
<_Krull_> the manager that came with Ubuntu
<bluefox83> oh, wait a second..doesn't the ubuntu live cd have something that will repair a broken network interface?
<kelsin> sidewalk`: sorry, wrong nick
<irunwithscissors> ok
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: well i just spent a whole day installing and configuring stuff :/
<AlteredBeast> if joshjosh is still here, those options didn't work
<irunwithscissors> one moment
<Msword> moonwatcher: get used to it
<AlteredBeast> i've tried every video option available on the start screen
<shaun> josh josh if ur here whats that command for Nvidia
<Msword> moonwatcher: i tried all yesterday to dual boot, still doesn't work
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, you migh ttry connecting the laptop to the router, then popping in the ubuntu live cd and telling it to repair a broken installation..i believe it will fix your internet settings for you :D
<moonwatcher> i have the dual boot :)
<irunwithscissors> krull, place the tarbell of the theme file in your /usr/shar/themes folder, then try to open it with the theme manager
<_Krull_> thanks  irunwithscissors
<AlteredBeast> none of them makes a difference, they all go into the same messed up display
<_Krull_> tarbell?
<AlteredBeast> the resolution doesn't change at all, even when choosing "safe graphics mode"
<bluefox83> Msword, just what is the problem with your dual boot setup?
* moonwatcher doesnt have the cd here :/
<irunwithscissors> the file before you unzipped it
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Hey sorry. Right so could you open a terminal please and I'll get you to type a command in. I want to see the partitioning on the drive.
<Xif> Hi. When I shutdown my computer, the Session Manager asks me if I'm sure I want to close programs that don't support sessions. How do I turn that off?
<_Krull_> ok
<kelsin> _Krull_: if the theme manager doesn't install it you might just want to try to find another one too, most themes will isntall perfectly just by draging the file onto the theme-manager
<Hotkey> gyaresu ok
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, do you get to take your lappy home? and do you have a router to hookto at home?
<AlteredBeast> can anyone help getting video fixed when booting with a livecd (I think it is a old rage mobility)
<moonwatcher> its really behaving wired, it works on my institute network
<bcochofel> how can I install crossvc?
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: ok, it worked on the institute, which is an open, mac filtered wireless.
<terroris> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper and wireless drivers?
<moonwatcher> no its my laptop
<gyaresu> Hotkey: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<Lars_G> Is there no easy way to temporarily stop hotplug?
<moonwatcher> trying to move away from windows
<LiENUS> my spoon is too big
<bcochofel> terroris: I can try
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Then pastebin the output please. (You only have the one drive right?
<bluefox83> moonlite, is the router you are trying to work with at work wired or wireless?
<Landon> Hey all, I have a quick question. How do I connect to a windows server using Samba?
<moonwatcher> i am in cambridge uk and they really dont liek windows here
<_Krull_> ok
* Lars_G melts LiENUS' spoon and makes 3 smaller spoons
<Prometheum> Hello, I broke the whole kernel modules deal. Can anyone help me repair/restore it?
<irunwithscissors> did it work krull?
<moonwatcher> work: wireless, home tired both same behaviour
<terroris> bcochofel: I have a linksys wireless card
<cris> i need help with gaim emoticons
<kelsin> Landon: the quick and easy way is to select "Network" from the Places menu in gnome (if you are running normal ubuntu), you should be able to browse the windows network like you could in windows
<Hotkey> gyaresu rite - 1 drive - /dev/hda1   *           1        5122    41142433+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Hotkey>  and /dev/hda2            5123        7296    17462655    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<terroris> bcochofel: can I just use my linksys drivers?
<Lars_G> Landon: simplest way is: mount -t smb -o user=<login> //machine/share /mountpoint
<bluefox83> moonlite, so..you use it for college, work and home?
<gyaresu> !pastebin | Hotkey:
<Hotkey> gyaresu darn - company and back door - will you be here a while?
<ubotu> Hotkey:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bcochofel> terroris: from win32 right?
<Lars_G> please? can I disable hotplug temporarily easily without damage and rebooting?
<gyaresu> Hotkey: a little while. But there will be others.
<kelsin> cris: #gaim might provide quicker help on that
<Hotkey> sorry abd thx!
<Allen3373> erUSUL: ok, that worked. I tried installing again, but now it says it couldn't process driverloader install. smoething about the dpkg install
<Prometheum> Can someone help me at least mount an iPod with write capability so I can back up everything before reformatting?
<bcochofel> terroris: take a look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#5_-_Installing_the_Windows_Driver_for_NDISWrapper
<Landon> kelsin: It doesn't work because for some reason, it's not specified, it won't let me access the windows network
<Lars_G> Prometheum: is it MAC or Win formated?
<moonwatcher> i have a feeling its this line:  sudo ln -sf ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<moonwatcher> how do i "undo" it
<Landon> Lars_G: I don't know the mountpoint
<kelsin> Landon: if you install the right packages you can also use the smbmount commant to mount windows shares, I don't know the packages or the syntax atm :-(
<shaun> does any 1 no the command 2 install nvidia drivers
<moonlite> bluefox83: please don't write moonlite if you mean moonwatcher. :)
<Lars_G> Landon: it's one you choose at random. /mnt should work
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, that's just a forced symlink..
<Prometheum> Can someone just tell me how to mount an iPod read/write? gargh, this channel is so unhelpful
<erUSUL> Allen3373: whay don't you use plain ndiwrapper ??
<bcochofel> where can I find repositories for ubuntu?
<bluefox83> moonlite, oopsie, sorry >.>
<Lars_G> Landon: but do it graphically like someone else told you
<terroris> bcochofel: im not installing from win32
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, all the places you want to use your lappy use wireless?
<bcochofel> terroris: you lost me!
<Landon> Lars_G: That doesn't work, it won't let me access the folder
<Lars_G> Prometheum: go to hell imbecile
<moonwatcher> oh, there is a moonlite
<Allen3373> erUSUL: Allen=Linux noob=don't know what that is
<bcochofel> terroris: what are you trying to do?
<terroris> bcochofel: im running ubuntu only
<irunwithscissors> hey now play nice
<moonwatcher> was wondering why you kepts alternating :)
<Prometheum> Lars_G: see, you'd rather tell me to f off than actually help me
<kelsin> !attitude > Prometheum
<bluefox83> cus tab = evil
<Landon> Lars_G: smb:/// is not a valid location ||| That's the error I get
<Prometheum> I want one simple line to mount an iPod read/write.
<Lars_G> Prometheum: I tried to help you, i asked a question, instead of answering you told you just want to be told how to do it.
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: yes
<shaun> can some 1 help me
<bcochofel> terroris: then take a look at http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=7949
<blueCommand> Good evening! I played around with /etc/localtime (setting it to UTC). After copying back my real zone (Europe/Stockholm) date still says UTC.
<erUSUL> Allen3373: the same thing as driverloader but free (i asume you're trying to install this http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/install.php )
<bluefox83> moonlite, when does it connect correctly? college, home, or work?
<erUSUL> Allen3373: also some wifi chips do have linux drivers
<erUSUL> !wifi > Allen3373
<Allen3373> erUSUL: yes.. ok, so justs earch for that in google? (mine doesn't)
<DaveTarmac> has anyone here managed to get phpmyadmin installed on edgy 6.10 (desktop)?
<bcochofel> terroris: you can try to adapt the same tasks for ubuntu with linksys instead of broadcom
<AlteredBeast> damn, oh well ... guess I have to go with fedora
<shaun> how 2 install nvidia drivers in terminal
<DaveTarmac> I have tried but it can't find the package
<moonwatcher> mabye somethign to do with resolvconf package?
<bluefox83> AlteredBeast, why would you go with fedora?
<terroris> bcochofel: yeah, Ill give it a shot
<irunwithscissors> shaun: theres a really nice program called 'envy' that will automatically install nvidia drivers, look it up
<erUSUL> Allen3373: what  is your wifi card/chip ??
<Landon> What's the command to delete and reinstall a program?
<shaun> kk ty
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: because the video is totally borked when starting up the livecd
<AlteredBeast> the screen is split into thirds
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: works ok at work, doesn twork at home, not wireless and not wired
<AlteredBeast> longways
<bluefox83> Landon, just remove it with synaptic and then reinstall it...no commands needed
<bcochofel> crossvc under ubuntu. Anyone?!
<Allen3373> erUSUL: belkin wireless G USB adapter
<moonwatcher> well kind of works, if i put a public dns in /etc/resolv.conf it works
<AlteredBeast> and the 3rd panel is repeated twice (so I see no middle 1/3)
<AlteredBeast> totally unusable
<andrew13123> can anyone help me out, my updates stopped working, here's the pastebin.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8856/
<bluefox83> AlteredBeast, try the alternate installer cd...
<AlteredBeast> bludfox: what's that?
<b0b> does any body know anything about the company fastsilicon
<dgx> Hi all :)
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: I tried with these options: noapic nolapic
<b0b> I was offered a job
<bluefox83> AlteredBeast, check out the ubuntu website, there are lots of different installer iso's to burn to cd..the alternate one does everything without a GUI
<Malph> b0b:  yup boob jobs in 30 minutes
<terroris> bcochofel: When I run the lspci code, I get: Network controller: Ralink: Unknow device
<Evil_`> How can I change a file from read only?
<andrew13123> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8856/
<jake333> hi i need help configuring a apache2 server
<erUSUL> Allen3373: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73#head-cfea35eda750890a23c58873b4183271cc3a650c
<ugarit> I inserted a sony memory stick into my laptop's built in slot and /var/log/messages declares: tifm_7xx1: ms card detected in socket 2, but how do I read the contents on that stick?
<dager> ugarit, check dmesg
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: thanks for the suggestion, however, how come I tell it to boot at a specific resolution, or in safe graphics mode, or in any different resolution
<Lord_Maynoth> this may be a dumb question
<andrew13123> how can i fix this? "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins_0.1.9999.2~0beryl1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libimgjpeg.so', which is also in package beryl-plugins-extra"
<Lord_Maynoth> if you install from source how do uninstall?
<bluefox83> ugarit, go to Places->Computer it'll be listed as a drive...
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: and *every* time, it boots to 800x600 no matter what?
<cris> can someone tell me how to move a file from terminal?
<erUSUL> cris: man mv
<AlteredBeast> maynoth: you need to check your Makefile ... there are occassionally remove targets
<vexati0n> why... do none of my administrative programs accept my password?
<SurfnKid> hi guys
<andrew13123> cris, "mv from to"
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: Lots of devs put an uninstall code in the make file, so sometimes "sudo make uninstall" will work. If it doesn't work, you're on your own as far as getting it uninstalled.
<SurfnKid> this is an odd question
<b0b> no you idiot fast silicon does things like hardware review
<shatrat> Lord_Maynoth, if you didnt delete the makefiles and stuff you can "make uninstall" i believe.  Otherwise have fun deleting manually
<SurfnKid> but how can I keep my data from deteriorizing on a hard drive
<bluefox83> AlteredBeast, the alternate cd does everything from a terminal like interface..so resolution isn't that important..then once you get everything installed you can change your xorg.conf to use whatever resolution you want
<irunwithscissors> vexation: are you using the root password?
<SurfnKid> pictures, documents etc
<cris> mv "file" form "location" to "new location" ?
<bcochofel> terroris: try http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List and see if your card is listed
<dager> Lord_Maynoth, in the future, use "checkinstall" when installing from source, so uninstalling can be done through apt-get/aptitude
<ardchoille> Lorvija: And it wasn't a dumb question :)
<ugarit> bluefox83: it's not listed! dager: dmesg shows the same content as /var/log/messages
<CaptainMorgan> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: okay, i'll give it a shot
<AlteredBeast> thanks!
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks for the info
<bluefox83> AlteredBeast, no prob
<ardchoille> Lord_Maynoth: And it wasn't a dumb question :)
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: are you sure there is no flag to just turn it off with full CD?
<BUMBACL0T> so printer with no ethernet port can't be a network-printer ?
<terroris> bcochofel: lol, im already there
<trabantas> terroris: where
<bcochofel> terroris: if it's not try to install anyway maybe you get lucky
<fender> Hi, I just re-installed ubuntu for the 3th time, but again, when I try to log in, after a few seconds I get back to the login-screen.    I think it has something do do with my panels (I use gnome) which I like to set transparant, any suggestions?
<bluefox83> ugarit, there is nothing listed in your computer thing along side your hard drive, your file system, and your cdrom and such?
<bcochofel> terroris: I don't know that much about ndiswrapper, I only installed it once with debian for my broadcom
<delire> fender: yes it's very likely your customisations playing up.
<dager> fender, are you getting any error messages?
<trabantas> how to set transparet shell in ubuntu
<ugarit> bluefox83: no
<fender> dager, , no, no errors
<delire> fender: this has happened to a few other people here i've noticed.
<drumline> fender: Ubuntu takes issue with your desktop background.  It' doesn't like p0rn.
<bluefox83> AlteredBeast, i don't know..there is probably even something to tell it what resolution to use..i just don't remember what it is...
<bcochofel> really need a repo with crossvc or lincvs!?
<colbert> Hi, can someone please help me install GRUB on my SATA drive which has Vista ???
<AlteredBeast> bluefox: yeah, in the boot menu, you can change it, but it doesn't seem to stick
<AlteredBeast> that's what i was saying before
<bcochofel> can I use debian repos with ubuntu?
<fender> delight, any suggestions to solve it? (I really like my panels being transparant :D)
<ardchoille> bcochofel: Not a good diea
<erUSUL> bcochofel: short answer no
<ardchoille> *idea
<delire> fender: find where the settings are stored and then consider moving that directory to a new location from the command line. it's likely a dit directory (eg .name)
<foxiness> hi,i can not find adobe reader "acrobat" on add/remove like on the past?
<rlevitin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Evil_`> Anyone know why when I type localhost into a brower after putting in pass and stuff, I get this?:  http://pastebin.ca/382875
<trabantas> colbert: do vista -xp dual boot first
<bluefox83> bcochofel, if you want to really furk up your system...it would just be easier to stick with ubuntu repos since they're more up to date than debian's
<bcochofel> and where can I find crossvc repo?
<ardchoille> bcochofel: The same goes for using debian .deb packages in Ubuntu
<colbert> trabantas: What? Type that into terminal?
<rlevitin> anyone here have information about vmware? I have XP set up on a VM Server but I am having some problems running games on it
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: come to think of it, it behaves the same on both eth0 (wired) and eth1 (wireless)
<moonwatcher> so i dont think its the card config
* moonwatcher can see a reinstallation in his future
<drumline> Running games on VMWare?!  heh...
<trabantas> colbert: install vista with xp as dual boot and then grub above
<rlevitin> drumline: is it possible?
<moonwatcher> dhcp client is doing what it should do which is setting the dns to 192.168.1.1
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, you say cambridge university in England is anti-windows?
<foxiness> how can i install adobe reader on ubuntu?
<moonwatcher> which for some reason doesnt work...
<Doa`> hey
<Doa`> out of interest
<trabantas> foxiness: grab synaptic
<bcochofel> ok, does anybody here has installed from source crossvc?
<AlteredBeast> rlevitin: i don't think vmware is meant for gaming, not even sure 3D will work (and if it does, probably not well)
<linxeh> bcochofel: i think its in feisty multiverse
<colbert> trabantas: Well I had XP, here is my situation clearly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377054   plz see that
<rlevitin> AlteredBeast: yeah that seems to be the problem... damn! thats the only reason i needed windows!
<moonwatcher> bluefox83: well i wouldn't say anti, they are british.. :) but you will find here mostly OSX and debian
<foxiness> i can not find it on "sudo apt-get install acroread" ,and the adobe.com not have .deb package
<Msword> hey guys, quick easy question
<AlteredBeast> rlevitin: dual boot?
<moonwatcher> i work at the sanger and the whole network is debian
<bluefox83> rlevitin, try wine
<Msword> i need to backup 30gigs to install ubuntu to dual boot
<CaptainMorgan> going to out on a limb here and guess that Rosetta Stone products will not work with Wine.....?
<Msword> what is the easiest way to do this
<moonwatcher> we have a whole floor full of debian geeks :)
<dager> moonwatcher, you're at cambridge?
<bcochofel> linxeh: sorry, what's the url?
<rlevitin> yeah I have a dualboot, lol, I was just hoping I could VMWare Windoze and get rid of the XP partiton
<Kisom> Msword: External harddrive or network.
<AlteredBeast> Msword: get external disk drive
<jexdawg> i am a failure at art in general, so i'd like to download a panel background image for ubuntu. what is a site that has "panel backgrounds" on it? like a ubuntu customization site, or some such thing. anyone know any?
<bluefox83> moonwatcher, makes me want to move to england...
<foxiness> trabantas: sudo apt-get install acroread not work?
<Msword> m'kay
<rlevitin> bluefox83: I'm not a fan of wine, it gives me beef when I try to set it up
<Msword> i wonder if i got a long usb could i back it up to my other computer?
<moonwatcher> dager: yeah
<linxeh> bcochofel: packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/   or something
<dager> moonwatcher, give them heat for not accepting my application because I dont have an EU Passport :(
<bluefox83> rlevitin, how about cedega?
<Msword> how would i go about backing everything up, i lost my reinstall disk
<Lord_Maynoth> w000t its uninstalling
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<beoba> hey, i'm having issues with installing this package (and now it appears to have made apt flip out):
<beoba> Setting up clamav-freshclam (0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1) ...
<beoba> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam not found.
<linxeh> bcochofel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/crossvc   it is for feisty though, not edgy
<Kisom> Msword: Probaby, but a regular network connection is way easier.
* moonwatcher doent have an EU passport either
<irunwithscissors> jexdawg: you could get a theme from gnome-look.org
<foxiness> trabantas: i can not find it on add/remove even when am enable universe repo
<dager> :(
<Msword> Kisom: my wireless is screwed up
<beoba> (this is in edgy)
<Msword> Kisom: i'm lazy and don't want to fix it :)
<moonwatcher> oh
<Msword> lol
<rlevitin> bluefox83, i think you have to pay for cedega right?
<moonwatcher> btw,
<jexdawg> irunwithscissors: thanks, i'll check it out
<moonwatcher> forgot to say i am using fiesty
<linxeh> bcochofel: you can get the source packages here though http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/source/crossvc
<beoba> or torrent it
<Kisom> Msword: Don't you have a regular twister pair cable?
<bluefox83> rlevitin, try their cvs, it's free ;)
<Msword> Kisom: what?
<moonwatcher> tough i think i had this issue before the upgrade
<Evil_`> Anyone know why when I type localhost into a brower after putting in pass and stuff, I get this?:  http://pastebin.ca/382875
<Kisom> Msword: Regular network-cable...
<linxeh> rlevitin: yes, you have to pay for cedega. like 5 bucks a month or something
<rlevitin> bluefox83, cvs is the development isn't it? I wouldn't know where to start :S
<bcochofel> linxeh: the source I've downloaded from crossvc site but didn't get that to compile
<Msword> Kisom: nope, i got me a usb though lol
<AlteredBeast> linuxeh: I don't think he has said he has >1 CP
<Lord_Maynoth> this is kinda fun to build stuff from source and get it to work
<AlteredBeast> PC
<_Krull_> irunwithscissors...you know you asked me to copy the theme file to /usr/share/themes......well I tryed and it said "you don't have permission to copy to this folder"
<bcochofel> linxeh: anyway, thanks, I'll give it a try
<irunwithscissors> ok
<gbertek> does anyone use obsidian?
<irunwithscissors> then do it as root
<linxeh> AlteredBeast: how do you mean ?
<bluefox83> rlevitin, i think there's a tutorial someplace about how to install their stuff via cvs...it's pretty straight forward..those bastards owe me money cus i paid for a year of service and they never gave me the freakin binaries to install...
<Msword> Kisom: how would i go about backing up everything on the hard drive?
<Kisom> Msword: Well, either fix your WiFi or get an external drive then. And 30 GiB over WiFi... Well, I wouldn't do ut.
<AlteredBeast> linuxeh: if he doesn't have a 2nd PC to back up to, what's a network cable going to do for him?
<_Krull_> ok
<Kisom> Msword: I would just put it onto another drive.
<b0b> can I upgrade to ubuntu edgy from synaptic package manager
<erUSUL> !upgrade | b0b
<ubotu> b0b: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jexdawg> irunwithscissors: were you referring to a metacity theme? what exactly were you specifying?
<yonilevy> Q: is there a way to record in "tvtime"?
<Msword> Kisom: i'm gonna go buy a external hd then, how would i go about backing up the whole thing, not just individual files?
<OmegaNine> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yonilevy> or some other way to record bttv (tv card)
<irunwithscissors> jexdawg: yes, metacity.
<bjames> hi all - I was posted a link here that I've now lost.  It's a page on the ubuntu documentation that has details of how to overwrite the MBR
<bjames> anyone know it?
<happyface0> how can I find my routers netmask?
<linxeh> bjames: using grub?
<Kisom> Msword: If you want to back up your O/S, bootfiles etc you'll need to create a ghost image of your harddrive. You can use Norton Ghost or similar software to do that.
<linxeh> happyface0: it is probably 255.255.255.0
<Msword> is there some similar free program that i can use safely?
<linxeh> happyface0: for a typical home network anyway
<linxeh> Msword: yes, dd
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | Msword
<bjames> linexh: ubuntu so I think so yes
<ubotu> Msword: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<bjames> linexh: I've typed grub at the command line
<ardchoille> Msword: I use PartImage to back up my partitions, it's fast and easy to use.
<txete> ubuntu espaol
<ardchoille> #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> !es > txete
<LiENUS> !es | txete
<ubotu> txete: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bjames> linexh: do you know the ubuntu grub page?
<Msword> ardchoille: good, i already got the cd so that shouldn't be hard
<Msword> ty :)
<erUSUL> ubotu tell bjames about grub | bjames see priv msg from ubotu
<gkellycs> question, how do i know hwat type of fuse i have?
<gkellycs> fuse 2.6
<gkellycs> or whatever
<gkellycs> How would i find that out?
<jake_> hello guys im kubuntu user, i want to change it to ubuntu. i marked the "ubuntu desktop" in the sypnatic, and then when i try to boot my comp to gnome only the brown backround appears
<ardchoille> Msword: Yeah, just boot into it (fb1024) and do the mount stuff. then run partimage
<bjames> erUSUL: cheers
<bjames> that be the one
<Evil_`> if i'm behind a router, do I need to portforward something for lampp to work ?
<gumby600m> Hi.  I use thunderbird in windows and ubuntu.  I'm looking for some sort of applet that will notify me in the taskbar (i.e. next to the clock) when I get an email message.  Are there any packages in ubuntu for this???
<gkellycs> does anyone now how to find out what type of "Fuse" you have on Ubuntu?
<AlteredBeast> Evil_: to be visible to the world, then likely
<Evil_`> Any idea which port?
<Evil_`> 80?
<panfist> anyone familiar with broadcom 43xx wireless PCI adapters?
<professor> hey guys, I was wondering, I am having a problem with "wine" giving me an error, I have relaoded it , and all still same message
<crdlb> Evil_`, for a webserver yes
<AlteredBeast> Evil_: yep, http is 80
<irunwithscissors> professor: what's the error?
<Evil_`> ok, thanks
<Landon> Hey all, how do I configure Samba to locate windows networks?
<professor> was wondering how would I reinstall the UBUNTU packages with out losing all my data
<duckdown> Hey all, question here :)  I am connecting a colo box, using ssh -X (X forwarding) from my laptop here in Ubuntu.  I can run things like 'firefox' and other GUI/X11 executables just fine, but when I do a 'startx' and try to get into a WM, it appears to be running and no (EE) errors show up, but my WM window never pops open.  When I CTRL+C it says killing connection to 0:0 so it THINKS its working.  What can I do?
<jake_> please guys help
<professor> error 6006
<professor> says please close other programs running and start setup again
<crdlb> jake_, do you have a failsafe gnome session choice?
<professor> irun you there
<professor> how do I get peoples namees in red
<professor> to talk to them
<crdlb> professor, type their nick in your message
<tim167> please help, i've done this so many times, and still, yet once again i run into trouble: installed nvidia driver using apt-get install nvidia-glx, but xserver wont start, can anyone pastebin a good xorg.conf example ? thanks!
<professor> irunwithscissors did you get hte rest of my message
<apokryphos> tim167: did you follow the instructions on the faq?
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<tim167> apokryphos: actually i tried ENVY first but it failed
<wubrgamer> hey guys...
<wubrgamer> i'm running gtk-gnutella
<apokryphos> tim167: what's that?
<jake_> crdlb: no i just click the gnome, i uninstall and reinstalled it but nothing happens
<Landon> Hey all, how do I configure Samba to locate windows networks?
<wubrgamer> and i can't connect to anything ! i have my wrt54g (eeck) forwarding ALL ports to my ubuntu machine, and netstat says that my box is running the services
<shatrat> tim167, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8859/ there's mine if you want to look at it.  keep in mind some settings will be different
<professor> anyone know about "wine " errors
<Allen3373> erUSUL: ok, tried to install ndiswrapper, but it's not working. I looked in the install file and it gave me a line to type in, I did, but it tells me the file doesn't exit. it's on my desktop, and that's what my terminal prompt is in
<tim167> apokryphos: envy is an automated nvidia installer, should make life easy, it did work on 2 other machines, but now this time it doesnt...
<jake_> crdlb: oh i think i have failsafe, sorry
<tronica> what is the wine error
<professor> the program "wine"
<Kickaha> Evening, all. Is anyone willing to help a new guy who has shot himself in the foot with Ubuntu/Samba networking?
<infidel> professor, i would go to #winehq they are pretty good for suport there
<apokryphos> tim167: it's one command -- how much more can you simplify things?
<tronica> what error are you getting
<apokryphos> hm, h.u.c is down I see :/
<tim167> sharat thanks
<erUSUL> Allen3373: follow the guide i gave you the last one...
<erUSUL> Allen3373: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73#head-cfea35eda750890a23c58873b4183271cc3a650c
<Landon> Hey all, how do I configure Samba to locate windows networks?
<Allen3373> erUSUL:ok thanks
<AlteredBeast> Kickaha: just describe your prob
<apokryphos> ubotu: samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erUSUL> Allen3373: that, there are a native linux driver fot your wifi usb
<AlteredBeast> ubotu: pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tim167> apokryphos, well sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx did work for one session, i rebooted and now its gone, btw, see http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717 for 'envy'
<Darth_Tux> hi all, anyone know why my cpu MHZ would be 800.000 with a 1.86Ghz processor according to /proc/cpuinfo?
<apokryphos> tim167: you also need to enable the driver, with... a command that I forget. It's on the wiki.
<Landon> ubotu: linneighborhood
<ubotu> linneighborhood: An SMB network browser for Linux and X11.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5-4 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Kickaha> Okay. I have two machines, one windowsXP, one Ubuntu6.06. I had them networked together and working fine. I appeared to have screwed things up while adding a laptop. Windows can still see the shared directories on Ubuntu, but Ubuntu cannot see the Windows network.
<dgx> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Allen3373> erUSUL: There are?
<shatrat> tim167, nvidia-xconfig generates an xorg for nvidia
<tronica> Darth_Tux: you need to disable cpu scaling
<Kickaha> When trying to open the windows network, that's as far as it gets - the "windows network" icon. Clicking on that simply opens an empty window.
<Kickaha> (i feel particularly stupid - I don't even know what I did to screw things up..)
<Darth_Tux> tronica, how do i so that and what results?
<tronica> Darth_Tux: right click on the task bar, then add cpu scaling applet and then right click the applet and go from there
<erUSUL> Allen3373: there is* sorry i'm spanish my english is poor
<Darth_Tux> ty
<Allen3373> erUSUL: No problem man. Do you possibly have a link?
<AlteredBeast> Kichaha: you might try the samba help
<kevin> hello
<AlteredBeast> ubotu: samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erUSUL> Allen3373: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73#head-cfea35eda750890a23c58873b4183271cc3a650c
<p47> hello !
<kevin> im having trouble with themes
<kevin> can someone help me
<globe> can anybody by chance tell me where the gnome autostart file is? I cant start gnome and I think that its because kiba-dock just updated and it starts automatically.
<tronica> kevin: more info
<professor> I cant find the answer I need in "winehq"website
<professor> can someone help
<tronica> professor: what error are you getting
<professor> I am getting a 6006 error message
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i run enemy territory
<infidel> tronica, right clicking just shows the graphical setup of the applet
<Allen3373> erUSUL: I'm not seeing anything for Belkin on that page
<Kickaha> I've tried, Alter. :(
<kevin> tronica , i had installed a gtk theme from gnome look.org, but i reinstalled today and the file i needed "gtk2-engine-pixbuf is no longer found by synaptix
<professor> saying set up has experienced an error
<Kickaha> I have NO idea what I'm doing, or why Ubuntu can't see the windows machine.
<infidel> professor, not the website but the irc channel #winehq
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i run enemy territory
<Hotkey> gyaresu still here?
<helmut> Hi. Just a note from my experience: If Ubuntu ever wants to become a popular distribution, it should for sure display big fat whole-screen warnings on *each* login if the user is not updating his software in a way that these warnings can only be disabled by editing a configfile!
<regeya> I just have to say how sad I am the ppc port was made unsupported, especially one week after I set up a G4 as a fileserver using 6.06 LTS Server :->
<erUSUL> Allen3373: your belkin is using a ralink 73 chip.... you can chaeck it with the 'lsusb' command
<professor> hmmm where do I go for that
<OmegaNine> !xgl
<Fuzzehskittle1> helmut ur a moron
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<professor> Im really a noob
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i run enemy territory
<erUSUL>  Allen3373 my card is conceptronic and uses a ralink 2500 chip
<kevin> tronica , i had installed a gtk theme from gnome look.org, but i reinstalled ubuntu today and the file i needed "gtk2-engine-pixbuf is no longer found by synaptix
<infidel> professor, type /j #winehq
<zapradon> I use dvorak kb layout, and when I installed edgy, it was fine, then I installed beryl..and now the dvorak layout is missing at logon--it shows up fine after it starts tho
<helmut> Fuzzehskittle1: why? It seems to be the only way to convice users that security updates are important ...
<tronica> kevin: give me just a sec, looking....
<zapradon> how does that work?
<kevin> tnks
<regeya> seriously, the only thing people have really noticed is that the OS 8.x/9.x clients have trouble saving view info, otherwise people are blisfully unaware that netatalk is serving up files from an ext3 partition...excellent...thanks to this I could ditch ASIP without pirating a $1000+ server OS product
<shatrat> helmut, some people dont have internet connections for one thing
<raven3x7> ralink has good drivers usually
<regeya> </praise>
<Fuzzehskittle1> u sed if it ever wants to become popular, its one of the most popular
<tim167> ok, seems like the new version of ENVY is broken, the older one which is on http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717 works here
<helmut> shatrat: ok. the internet connection could be checked first.
<regeya> indeed, ubuntu is quite popular.
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i run enemy territory
<raven3x7> im trying to get a game to run that is not in the appdb at all. its called The moment of Silence and im running the latest binary on Ubuntu 64bit
<helmut> Fuzzehskittle1: popular should be roughly 10% market share or more.
<Hotkey> Can I get a little help with partition selections during install?
<Fuzzehskittle1> helmut, on the dis page its the first 1 on the list
<raven3x7> when i run it i get this error in a windows box: " error in module filesystem. Reading resource map file failed."
<Allen3373> erUSUL: oh, ok
<Fuzzehskittle1> with the most downloads
<shatrat> helmut, and why bother?  It is easy to update and updates are checked during install, the option to automatically update is in the install, and have you seen most of the security updates? theyre pretty much all for DOS bugs and other minor security problems.
<helmut> Fuzzehskittle1: windows is in front ... ;-)
<Fuzzehskittle1> and?
<shatrat> helmut, I have a professor that is running an ancient redhat box that hasnt even been rebooted in years
<raven3x7> Wine binary tha is
<Fuzzehskittle1> then go to windows noob
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i run enemy territory
<kat> hello, i'm using a hama s1 gaming mouse in gnome 2.16.1 and i cant get the side button (forward button) work. back button works. this is not a microsoft intellimouse.
<helmut> shatrat: the problem is not that it is too difficult but the user is too dumb. The distribution should force unexperienced users to update their systems.
<Fuzzehskittle1> how do i run enemy territory
<cafuego_> !repeat > Fuzzehskittle1
<tronica> kevin: try installing gtk2-engines-pixbuf, seems its engines not engine
<happyface0> download ET linux then sh the installer
<shatrat> helmut, you can't cure stupidity.  Those people will click on things that say "You have spyware! click here to install super duper spyware remover 2009!" and email their CC numbers to nigeria
<Fuzzehskittle1> sh installer?
<shatrat> helmut, trying to cure stupidiity only annoys real users
<helmut> shatrat: I didn't believe that until I saw it. There are users permanently ignoring update messages.
<Fuzzehskittle1> i downloed et linux but idk wut to do next
<kevin> i cant find anything close to it by synaptic
<gordonjcp> Fuzzehskittle1: yup
<happyface0> just type sh etlinux or wahtever in terminal to install it once its downloaded
<Azrael1> Hey, can I get some help installing scanner backends?
<gordonjcp> Fuzzehskittle1: open a terminal, and type in "sudo sh ~/Desktop/et<TAB>"
<tronica> kevin: ok, let me see if i can find a .deb for you
<helmut> shatrat: It's not about curing stupidity but limiting colateral damage.
<gyaresu> Hotkey: hey.
<kevin> tronica I founf one but it does not work properly
<Hotkey> gyaresu rehi
<Hotkey> gyaresu you have time?
<Krull_away> irunwithscissors........you still here?
<Crash_SE> Is there a good support for virtual hosting and configs for that in Ubuntu?
<tronica> kevin: do you have the extra repos enabled
<Fuzzehskittle1>  /home/overburdened2142/.setup1428: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fuzzehskittle1> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Fuzzehskittle1> See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/ for troubleshooting
<kevin> um, not sure
<gyaresu> Hotkey: quickly pastebing the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<tronica> kevin: let me find you a link
<kevin> ok
<Fuzzehskittle1> jelp gordon :(
<gyaresu> Hotkey: And you only have the one hard drive right?
<Latitude^> what will happen if i delete my swap partition? i think i have enough onboard ram to handle the job...
<infidel> kevin, what package are you looking for?
<Helio> Latitude^: swapinfo
<Hotkey> gyaresy 1 hard rdrive is rite
<Hotkey> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<Hotkey> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<Hotkey> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Hotkey>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Hotkey> /dev/hda1   *           1        5122    41142433+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Hotkey> /dev/hda2            5123        7296    17462655    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<tronica> kevin: piece of cake follow this, then retry the package  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Helio> if you aren't using it, ada
<tonyyarusso> Hey, I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto, but the part about making the floppy from the image is for Windows.  How do I do it in Linux?
<gordonjcp> Fuzzehskittle1: that's a bit odd
<Helio> nada
<Fuzzehskittle1> gordon do u no
<tonyyarusso> !paste | Helio
<ubotu> Helio: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gyaresu> !pastebin Hotkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin hotkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> helmut, ubuntu is not "software for the lowest common denominator"  If people arent updating that is their problem.
<Fuzzehskittle1> o
<gyaresu> !pastebin | Hotkey
<ubotu> Hotkey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevin> i had installed gtk2-engines-pixbuf, from syanaptic, after i reinstall todeay i cant find it
<gordonjcp> Fuzzehskittle1: ... and you've got X running properly, yeah?
<Fuzzehskittle1> well, when i downloaded it was i spose to save to disc or open with the thing
<Allen3373> erUSUL: the links for the drivers won't work, so which one do I want? http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<tronica> kevin: reinstall, meaning you reinstalled ubuntu
<Fuzzehskittle1> wut is X?
<scuderia>  hi, how do i connetc to a open wireless without password? Does iwconfi essid netwrokname is enoguht?
<kevin> tronica thanks ill try iy
<Messenjah> hello
<nero> Is anyone here familiar with autofs and NFS shares?  I have an NFS share that is shared as RW to this machines IP address.  I am using autoFS to mount it at /media/music (it is my LAN's music server).  Problem is, it will only mount with read access, not RW.  Any ideas?  (in my auto.misc file I have specified the -rw option for this mount)
<gyaresu> Hotkey: So whatever you do don't select hda1 for / or swap...
<knovak> Quick question: When I boot, that neat Ubuntu boot splash isnt showing up. I've installed/reconfigured usplash. Does it have to do with my GRUB boot options (all I know is "quiet" comes after the boot image)
<helmut> shatrat: The problem is that people think they can use a computer although they cannot. What happens is the same as when people without a drivers license try to drive a car: They break it. Unfortunately Ubuntu seems to be one of those cars that users think to be easy to drive. So to limit colateral damage the distribution should be either made more difficult or self-updating without user intervention ...
<shatrat> Fuzzehskittle1, read this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<Fuzzehskittle1> k
<Hotkey> gyaresu LOL thats what I thought!
<gyaresu> Hotkey: It should give you the option to repartition. Does it?
<Azrael1> Guys anyone knows how to install scanner backends for XSane?
<Messenjah> can someone give me a hand with installing a modem ...... I know its a modem but some people stil live in the dark ages of the internet!
<Hotkey> gyaresu aha ok yes I see that icon to creat a new 1 - so I should "split" the 2nd one eh?
<infidel> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Messenjah> !modem
<gyaresu> Hotkey: If not then you can use gparted to manually partition /dev/hda2 to make some room for (at the least) / /boot and swap
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Indeed. Go forth with the splitting.
<Hotkey> gyaresu actually it reads like i should make 2 new ones - 1 for root with min of 2 gb and 1 for swap with min of 256 k?
<Barakk> list
<Messenjah> thank you but I've read that already and being windows dependent for so long, it's like greek to me.
<valenceorbit> Did anyone else have to re-import their package authentication keys after a big apt update?  Every new package that I go to install now says "not authenticated"...
<Hotkey> gyaresu it says it wants the 2 GB for root - "/"
<Lord_Maynoth> if I have a program that I must run sudo first how do I make a laucher for that?
<K3nto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Automatically should be fine. you can have /boot and /home on separate but it's fine for a desktop machine.
<marshall> does anybody know where i should look for a beginner guide to programming c++ in ubuntu? anything i should know?
<crdlb> Lord_Maynoth, gksu
<K3nto> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Crash_SE> Anyone with Ubuntu-server experiance? I'm looking for virual hosting info..
<gyaresu> Hotkey: Sounds like you're good. Ok if I go to work now :)
<Flannel> marshall: C++ in linux is the same as C++ anywhere else.
<K3nto> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Beverage> hey is there anything in specific that i have to do to get the most out fo my video card ? I have installed invidia drivers...
<Hotkey> gyaresu LOL ya man - thx!
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<kevin> tronica yes i reinstalled ubuntu, got the updates then went looking for that file
<Lord_Maynoth> crdlb, thanks
<tronica> kevin: sounds like you don't have the required repo for that package
<Rynoo> anyone have an x335 with dual xeon procs? preferably a 2x
<tronica> i see on mine
<scuderia>  hi, how do i connetc to a open wireless without password? Does iwconfi essid netwrokname is enoguht?
<marshall> Flannel, so if i follow a guide on the internet intended for windows, everything will work exactly the same?
<kevin> tronica, maybe it was somneting i downloaded first, but didnt this time
<infidel> Lord_Maynoth, right click on the launcher icon and on d the launcher tab enter your command with sudo first
<tronica> kevin: thats possible, did you try adding those repos off that link
<Flannel> marshall: er, follow a guide on the internet for C++.  If you've found a guide with windows specific stuff (API calls, or whatever), obviously that'll be different, but C++ is C++.
<kevin> nope reading it , brb
<Flannel> !anyone | Crash_SE
<ubotu> Crash_SE: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<K3nto> gyaresu: what does the mount point have to be?
<ulteriord> I just installed a bunch of updates (been using windows lately) and now all my audio playback is playing about 2x faster than it should. Help?!?!
<plyskin> hello
<dimitri> heya all
<Crash_SE> Is there a GUI (ssh or http/shttp) interface for configuring virtual hosts and DNS?
<SicksPack> Can anyone tell me how to get java working in firefox
<Flannel> !java | SicksPack
<ubotu> SicksPack: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mne> hi. anyone familiar with cacti ? mine seesm to receive snmp data, but the generated traffic graph always shows zero traffic
<dimitri> I'm looking for a decent dock for ubuntu, can anyone point me to a good one?
<Allen3373> erUSUL: did you catch my message about which driver to download?
<infidel> Crash_SE, did you try webadmin?
<plyskin> Does anyone have experience with a Sil3124 sata card in Ubuntu?
<Zampaktu> hello, does anybody know the name of the  feisty channel
<dimitri> !dock
<Crash_SE> infidel: something like that, yes.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<utilisateur> hi evervy one, having problems compiling every thing
<rbil> Zampaktu: #ubuntu+1
<utilisateur> cannot create executables..
<Crash_SE> infidel, sorry... I was reading to many channels. No, havn't tried...
<utilisateur> in a fresh ubuntu install
<Flannel> utilisateur: grab 'build-essential'
<Kronuz> what's the difference between beryl and Xgl? do I need Xgl to run Beryl?
<ulteriord> Why do all my mp3's sound like the chipmunks? They're playing about 2x faster than they should be!
<Flannel> Kronuz: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/xgl questions
<utilisateur> Flannel: already did
<Kronuz> thanks Flannel
<utilisateur> got the dpkg-dev too
<knovak> Quick question: When I boot, that neat Ubuntu boot splash isnt showing up. I've installed/reconfigured usplash. Does it have to do with my GRUB boot options (all I know is "quiet" comes after the boot image)
<plyskin> Im having problem getting Ubuntu to see all 5 hardrives in my 5 drive tower. I have a sil3124 chipset sata PCI-X card. Ubuntu sees only the first drive in the bay. I have a feeling its a port replicator prob but Im too new to linux...anyone?
<Flannel> utilisateur: build-essential is enough.  You sure you're still getting the same error?
<Crash_SE> infidel: Does that include most things needed for virtual hosting (userconf, virthost, DNS, ftpconf and more)?
<utilisateur> Flannel: yes
<john_> hey guys, does anyone know how to make the wireless connection show up in the network manager (Ive installed my Wireless using ndiswrapper already)
<_Krull_> I need help  copying a folder with themes in it to /usr/share/themes......I tryed in terminal and it wouldn't and draged it it would copy what do I do?    HELP
<gumby600m> I'm using mail-notification in ubuntu 6.10, but it will not detect new messages even though Mozilla-thunderbird has no problem with it.  I've ensured the settings are identical between mail-notification and thunderbird... anyone have any ideas of how to troublehsoot this?
<Dekkard> you need to sudo prolly
<Lord_Maynoth> Is there a command like sudo that gives my account admin privileges without running the program as root?
<ulteriord> Why do all my mp3's sound like the chipmunks? They're playing about 2x faster than they should be!
<b0ri5> how do I install communication programs like hamfax or multimon or qsstv? I have already downloaded the packages.
<infidel> Crash_SE, i believe so, check it out http://webmin.com/
<DigitalNinja> _Krull_ : You need to use sudo
<_Krull_> I am too lame to know how to do it
<Freeman> does anyone here know how to get an Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 to work on edgy? and if so could you pm me and walk me through it
<ulteriord> Why do all my mp3's sound like the chipmunks? They're playing about 2x faster than they should be!
<Dekkard> b0ri5 click on it and it will ask if you want to install with gdebi
<thread> fckuf
<Crash_SE> thx infidel
<b0ri5> how do I do that?
<apokryphos> !ohymy | thread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohymy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dekkard> right click on the .deb file
<K3nto> !mounr
<_Krull_> can you hel me DigitalNinja
<infidel> Crash_SE, no problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<knovak> To install Beryl, do I need to install the nvidia-glx driver, or can I continue using the legacy driver?
<b0ri5> what .deb file? I am a newbie to linux
<K3nto> !iso
<Flannel> utilisateur: And whats the exact error message?
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<K3nto> what is the mount point supposed to be?
<Flannel> !deb | b0ri5
<ubotu> b0ri5: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<marshall> Flannel, my howto says i need a compiler, anjuta is a compiler right?
<ulteriord> All my audio and video is like it's on a 2x fast forward. I just finished updating like 83 packages. Can anyone help?
<Flannel> K3nto: whereever you want the CD to sit
<Flannel> marshall: no, gcc is a compiler.  Anjuta is an IDE
<infidel> marshall, no it's an ide
<utilisateur> Flannel: cannot create executables
<K3nto> Flannel: just the desktop will work?
<Flannel> utilisateur: theres more than just that in the error message
<ulteriord> All my audio and video is like it's on a 2x fast forward. I just finished updating like 83 packages. Can anyone help?
<b0ri5> so I do this from the package manager?
<Dekkard> ulteriord i have no clue
<plyskin> can I use a driver written for red hat in ubuntu? sorry.... WAY new to linux
<_Krull_> can you help me DigitalNinja
<Flannel> K3nto: make it a new folder.  So, on your desktop make a folder "mydisk" then mount to ~/Desktop/mydisk/
<marshall> Flannel, infidel: ok, when i want to compile my c++, what do i do?
<K3nto> kk
<Flannel> plyskin: technically yes.  It's not a good idea though.  Try and find a deb for it (what driver is it?)
<Dekkard> b0ri5 when you right click on a .deb file at the top of the dialog popup dose it say install with gdebi?
<infidel> marshall, use gcc
<plyskin> flannel: its for sil3124 sata 4 port card
<infidel> marshall, or g++
<ulteriord> Dekkard is there anyway to adjust your playback speed?
<Flannel> marshall: er, you'd... probably click a button in anjuta, which will call your makefile/gcc.
<erUSUL> Allen3373: download the driver from the link that appears in the wiki page i gave you not from ralink web page
<Latitude^> is there a way to increase the size of my ext3 partition?
<plyskin> I went to their website but they only have red hat and suse drivers
<LonerVamp> How come Ubuntu doesn't have firefox 2.x available to download via Synaptic? :(
<Dekkard> ulteriord ive never experienced that problem with anything other than really low bitrate mp3.. so I am not sure
<Flannel> LonerVamp: Edgy has it, Dapper doesnt
<Flannel> plyskin: you'll need to use that then, see this: help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<LonerVamp> :(
<_Krull_> can someone direct me to a place that will teach me sudo commands for cp, or mv?
<marshall> Flannel, infidel: im a complete beginner to c++ and not very experienced with linux, can you guys help me get started programming c++?
<ulteriord> Dekkard thanks anyway. Anyone else get this problem with a recent update?
<plyskin> thnx
<Flannel> marshall: try ##C++, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xenguy> _Krull_: just prepend sudo to the commands, no?
<LonerVamp> Flannel, thanks. I'll have to read up on how to update to Edgy finally. :)
<Dekkard> ulteriord have you tried with a different player to see if its a system wide problem?
<marshall> Flannel, ite
<Flannel> LonerVamp: Versions of software are frozen for each ubuntu release, with only bugfixes and security patches
<Flannel> !upgrade | LonerVamp
<ubotu> LonerVamp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_Krull_> Xenguy, I will try, thnx
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know how to give your account temporary privileges without sudo or gksu?
<ulteriord> Dekkard yes it is system wide in all my audio and video players
<robdeman> hi folks.. Im looking for the location of user 'editors' 's crontab file?
<Flannel> Lord_Maynoth: what?
<Dekkard> ulteriord dayum
<b0ri5> when I right click on a package, it only says "mark for reinstallation", "mark for removal", etc.
<Trini_Man> i every one
<Trini_Man> how do i list my dick space usage
<Lord_Maynoth> well when I install a program using sudo make install it installs as root
<lufis> Why does ":(){ :|:& };:" run in a shell freeze everything? I tried google but apparently it ignores punctuation
<Lord_Maynoth> and I have to run it with sudo
<lufis> ran*
<Lord_Maynoth> I was wondering if there was a way around that
<ulteriord> Dekkard I'm sure it's because of the updates I installed but I'm just not sure which one (I installed a bunch at one time)
<Flannel> lufis: stop trolling.
<Dekkard> if it sayd mark for reinstallation..that may bean the it is already installed....
<kevin> tronica , didn't work, i tried doing the easy method, but i do not have a media tab under repositories to click add, then i did the manual way by replaceing contents o fthat file with what it said to, now it seems like im only searching on my own system, because all the results are already installed
<lufis> Flannel: wth? i'm not trolling. i'm asking a legitimate question
<dimitri> So yeah, I just downloaded the C Source code for Gnome Dock, a desktop docking program, and I'd like to know how to install it, please
<rbil> Trini_Man: df -h
<Doddman> is slim in the 'positories?
<Trini_Man> how do i list my dick space usage
<b0ri5> Where am I supposed to see those .deb packages anyway?
<Trini_Man> ok
<ulteriord> Dekkard is there any way to rollback my last updates?
<eontasticness> Trini_Man, in inches?
<Dekkard> dimitri you need the build essential package
<Doddman> how can I install simple login manager?
<Doddman> (SLiM
<Dekkard> ulteriord that is a good question.. i wish i could help.. sorry :(
<Doddman> )
<dimitri> Dekkard, thank you
<Flannel> lufis: Eh, we get that a lot with trolls.  You might ask in #bash, they'd be able to tell you
<lufis> Flannel: i came across this today: http://thomas.apestaart.org/log/?p=448  got curious, ran it, and it actually freezes everything. I'm curious as to why, but like i said, googling a bunch of punctuation marks brings up nothing relevant
<ulteriord> Does anyone know how to rollback updates?
<Xenguy> !rollback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Krull_> Xenguy....I get this error message   cp: omitting directory `/home/owner/Desktop/gtk-2.0'
<kevin> tronica, looks like i didntd finish the tut, brb
<D7> sometimes my keyboard on my ibook in ubuntu just doesn't work
<tronica> kevin: did you do "sudo apt-get update" after you added those
<Xenguy> _Krull_: you probably need the '-r' (recursive) argument; man cp
<b0ri5> where do I find the deb packages??
<ulteriord> I guess I'll try a reboot and see if that helps. Thanks guys
<Dekkard> b0ri5 where did you download them to??
<b0ri5> synaptic package manager
<zapradon> lol..the ubuntuguide is telling me to use the command 'fakeroot'--and bash sez it can't find such a command....
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<Latitude^> is there a way to increase the size of my ext3 partition?
<Allen3373> I can't get ndiswapper to install. it tells me the file or directory doesn't exist, even though it's sitting there on my desktop.
<robdeman> hey gang: where does Ubuntu store the crontab file for user XXXX ?
<Dekkard> unless you only told synaptic to download only..they are prolly already instlled..
<flyinghippo> I have been trying to remove a directory with command line, and have used "sudo rm -d folder/", and it has failed to work, I am still told that it is a directory.
<zapradon> leaving the r out of ndiswrapper?
<Trini_Man> how do i list my processor type ?
<Dekkard> time to chow..
<kevin> tronica , sorry i got it now, i see pixbuf in there now,  i wonder why i had to install repositories, i never did it b4
<Allen3373> zapradon: no, that was a one time typo lol
<inpho> easy question, I am trying to format an external hd using qtparted but when i try to commit it says "error commiting disk, this can happen if the disk is mounted" But i umounted it
<zapradon> ah ok, just checking
<zapradon> :)
<tronica> kevin: not sure,
<Xenguy> flyinghippo: rm -rf will delete the directory and all its contents (careful)
<b0ri5> yes, I did mark them for installation; I don't see the new apps
<tronica> kevin: glad it works now
<zapradon> I always forget the caps...
<Trini_Man> how do i list my processor type ?
<flyinghippo> Thanks, Xenguy.
<bruenig> b0ri5, what are you installing?
<Xenguy> flyinghippo: np
<bruenig> !repeat | Trini_Man
<ubotu> Trini_Man: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kevin> tronica thanks for your help
<rbil> Trini_Man: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Flannel> Trini_Man: uname -a
<Allen3373> So any ideas on why I can't install ndiswrapper?
<tronica> kevin: np
<bruenig> Allen3373, how are you trying to install it?
<b0ri5> antennavis, hamfax, gcb, glfer, ibp, multimon, qsstv, splat
<Latitude^> flyinghippo: i had the same problem. thanks Xenguy
<gpm> hi all, how can i change the permissions removable-drives are given by hal/pmount/gnome-volume-manager?
<lufis> Allen3373: move the folder to your /home and try it then
<Radica1Faith> trying to run airodump i get this message ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211
<Radica1Faith> or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make sure RFMON is enabled:
<Radica1Faith> run 'ifconfig eth1 up; iwconfig eth1 mode Monitor channel <#>'
<inpho> easy question, I am trying to format an external hd using qtparted but when i try to commit it says "error commiting disk, this can happen if the disk is mounted" But i umounted it
<K3nto> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Xenguy> Latitude^: yw
<Allen3373> lufis: how do I do that? lol I'm a noob
<Radica1Faith> any ideas guys?
<lufis> Allen3373: just drag and drop
<tim167> i thought i could zoom in on my desktop by doing ctrl-alt-+, or am i mistaking ?
<lufis> Allen3373: go to places > home folder, drag it from the desktop there
<Allen3373> lufis: where is my home?
<inpho> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<b0ri5> I don't see the new apps under "applications"
<Allen3373> lufis: oh, ok. thanks
<comradec> where is the actual file that gdm or x uses to launch startup applications in ubuntu, I though it was usually in the home directory, but it doesn't seem to be executing there
<Radica1Faith> I'm unable to run airodump
<Hotkey> any reason MoviePlayer that installs with 6.10 wont play any of my video?  Codec messages on avi,, mpg, wmv.
<Allen3373> lufis: then try installing it?
<NotchNick> I have tried to install Ubuntu and this is what I get.. Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?   Is there any easier way to install ubuntu with the latest nvidia drivers without going through the command line installation?
<lufis> Allen3373: yeah
<jake333> how do i uninstall apache2?
<Radica1Faith> it says to make sure i have rfmon enabled
<bruenig> b0ri5, are you sure they aren't command line apps?
<Latitude^> Can anyone help me increase my ext3's paritition size? I resized my ntfs partition to give room to edggy
<Allen3373> lufis: k
<lufis> Flannel: did you get my pm's? i'm not sure if that works all the time..
<rbil> !codecs | Hotkey
<ubotu> Hotkey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> lufis: I did
<lufis> Flannel: ah, ok
<b0ri5> they should not be! antenna physics visualization\simulation in command prompt??
<bruenig> Latitude^, you can't from the setup you had before do it because you can only add space on the end of a partition
<Radica1Faith> Any ideas on how to enable rfmon?
<Joeyc236> hello guys...i just dloaded ubuntuu and buned it but i reboot from the cd it shows the loading screen and nothing happens
<Joeyc236> did i get a bad iso?
<Radica1Faith> or put my wireless card in monitor mode?
<Flannel> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Latitude^> bruenig, so there's absolutely no way i can have bigger ext3?
<bruenig> b0ri5, close the package manager and do sudo apt-get install antennavis
<Flannel> Joeyc236: verify the MD5, also check the CD for defects (from the opening menu)
<Joeyc236> flannel when i do that
<Joeyc236> it does nothing
<bruenig> Latitude^, you can't resize your edgy partition because that would require you to add space on the beginning of it and you can't do that, you can create a new partition and store stuff on that
<Flannel> Joeyc236: then yeah, verify your md5, and burn at 4x this time.
<lufis> Joeyc236: how long are you talking about? if you have a slow cd drive it can take a bit
<Kronuz> hey, what do you use to burn CDs and DVDs? and to "copy" DVDs ;)
<lufis> Kronuz: k3b is good for burning cds/dvds
<Radica1Faith> I'm having trouble with airodump
<inpho> easy question, I am trying to format an external hd using qtparted but when i try to commit it says "error commiting disk, this can happen if the disk is mounted" But i umounted it
<bruenig> Kronuz, I use xdvdshrink, I see most people suggest k9copy
<Flannel> Latitude^: You can do some shuffling to expand partitions foreward, But it depends on how big your drive is, and how much stuff y have on it
<Joeyc236> lufis: i burned it at 16X and tried 48X
<Joeyc236> i'm using nero by the way
<Flannel> Joeyc236: burn at 4x
<sladen> bruenig: if you need to move a partition (rather than extend it), partition manager maybe able to assist
<lufis> Joeyc236: well i mean read speed
<Dakana> Gah... even after building fglrx 8.28.8 from source, X completely locks up about 30 seconds after login. I just want 3d acceleration with my Radeon 8500... :(
<K3nto> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Radica1Faith> !airodump
<Joeyc236> Flannel: hehehe i'll try burning adn 4x and i'll i;ll see
<Joeyc236> thanks
<sladen> bruenig: (Partition Manager is commerical software)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airodump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comradec> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<NotchNick> I am using nvidia graphic card 8800 gts .. I have tried to install Ubuntu and this is what I get.. Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?   Is there any easier way to install ubuntu with the latest nvidia drivers without going through the command line installation?
<b0ri5> I just get "antennavis is already the newest version."
<Dakana> I had dri running fine, but then it seized up on me, and it keeps doing that :(
<comradec> !xinit
<Latitude^> bruenig, i see what you're saying. i think i'm stuck. i have a dell partition, an ntfs, an ext3 and a linux swap. i tired gparted and its saying max partition is 4
<ubotu> xinit: X server initialisation tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 104 kB
<bruenig> b0ri5, run antennavis and see what it does
<Kronuz> Joeyc236: Nero?
<Kronuz> is there a Linux version?
<Freeman> has anyone installed an intel pro/wireless 3945?
<Freeman> in edgy
<Joeyc236> Keonuz yes....currently i got nero lite
<K3nto> gyaresu: unmounting an iso?
<K3nto> how do you unmount an iso
<Trini_Man> whats the command to mount an iso
<Radica1Faith> does anyone know anywhere where i can get help with airodump?
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<lufis> Kronuz: nero for linux is hardly what it is on windows... you'd find apps like k3b to be better
<Kronuz> I see
<bruenig> !info airodump
<Lord_Maynoth> if a peice of software said to run ./configure --prefix=$KDEDIR   would I change that to $GNOMEDIR in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package airodump does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Latitude^> Flannel, i have 10 gb unallocated space
<Joeyc236> k3b? cna i use it for with windows right now
<Dakana> Does anyone know of a reason fglrx is causing X to lock up after about 30 seconds after login?
<kingcobra> does anybody know how to remove a device from a system in ubuntu
<eck> Lord_Maynoth: it is probably taking advantage of some KDE-specific feature, so no
<bruenig> Lord_Maynoth, I would --prefix=/usr/local
<Hotkey> Is Xchat the best IRC client?
<eck> Lord_Maynoth: also, you should read how --prefix works in the context of configure scripts
<bruenig> !best | Hotkey
<ubotu> Hotkey: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rbil> Hotkey: personally I prefer Konversation
<lufis> Joeyc236: to burn the iso? use nero if you've got it, but on linux don't even bother with nero... it wants you to pay for what you can get for free
<Lord_Maynoth> eck, would /usr/local be better?
<Joeyc236> lol if i can just install linux first
<Hotkey> rbil thx - im used to mirc on xp but looking for new options here
<Xenguy> Joeyc236: you don't need nero on linux
<eck> Lord_Maynoth: usually /usr/local or ~/local is best
<bruenig> Lord_Maynoth, personally compiled software is "supposed" to be in /usr/local from what I read at least
<Joeyc236> i mean i don't care for nero its all i've used on windows
<Lord_Maynoth> eck, thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> bruenig, thanks
<eck> Lord_Maynoth: if you don't change the prefix, you run the risk of stomping on some file that apt put somewhere, which could cause problems later on
<bruenig> Joeyc236, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<Joeyc236> bruenig whats that
<kingcobra> eck: do you know how to remove a device from a system in ubuntu
<cyphase> Does anyone know how Ubuntu will handle the Daylight Savings Time change in the US?
<bruenig> Joeyc236, gives you a free application for isos
<llindy> how do i burn cd's in ubuntu ?
<Radica1Faith> I'm unable to install packages from the package manager
<lufis> llindy: sudo apt-get gnomebaker
<bruenig> Joeyc236, direct link http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<llindy> thanks
<Joeyc236> oh ok thanks buddy
<lufis> llindy: or try k3b, some prefer the latter
<juan_> llindy-> k3b
<Kronuz> I'm reading the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto howto, but I find difficult to know how they do some things...
<lufis> er, sudo apt-get install gnomebaker *
<Kronuz> like for instance he says "used the package manager to download the dmraid package from the universe repository"
<llindy> invalid operation k3b
<Kronuz> how's that done? :P
<Latitude^> bruenig, will i be in trouble if i delete my linux swap? i want to change to another ext 3
<lufis> llindy: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Radica1Faith> thankyou
<Kronuz> what packet manager?
<IndyGunFreak> gnomebaker rocks.
<eck> kingcobra: how do you mean "remove a device"?
<_Krull_> Where do I put my wallpaper file...right now it is on the desktop?
<Kronuz> hey, does the LiveCD come with a IRC client?
<bruenig> Kronuz, gaim
<NotchNick> I am using nvidia graphic card 8800 gts .. I have tried to install Ubuntu and this is what I get.. Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?   Is there any easier way to install ubuntu with the latest nvidia drivers without going through the command line installation?
<Radica1Faith> synaptics
<bruenig> Latitude^, you can delete your swap if you want
<bruenig> would remake it when you get it all sorted out though
<kingcobra> eck: delete any trace of it in ubuntu
<Radica1Faith> using synaptics i get dpkg parse error and unable to install anything
<bruenig> Radica1Faith, synaptics, the touchpad thing?
<shatrat> NotchNick, are you talking about installing ubuntu, or installing drivers on ubuntu?
<jonno> could i get help for KTorrent?
<Radica1Faith> no synaptic the packet manager
<Kronuz> bruenig: 'cause I have two arrays in RAID 0 both NTFS and I want to shrink the partition and then instal Ubuntu in one of my arrays
<rbil> NotchNick: u can try this at a command line:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<NotchNick> shatrat: installing ubuntu.. I cant install it because of my graphic card
<lufis> jonno: what's the issue?
<bruenig> Kronuz, ok, don't know what that has to do with IRC client or not
<kingcobra> eck: so that on reboot ubuntu would recognise it with default drivers and settings again
<eck> kingcobra: i am not really sure what you are talking about, 'device' has a special meaning in the context of linux/unix
<inpho> How do i mount a Fat32 drive with Ubuntu
<marco__> where can I blacklist modules?
<eck> kingcobra: just revert anything you altered
<Kronuz> I'm really new and I wouldn't want to f*#k things up, could someone help me when I get back here in my LiveCD :)
<b0ri5> i'm back, how do I run antennavis?
<shatrat> NotchNick, so you are having trouble with the livecd? try booting the liveCD using the safe settings option, and if it still doesnt work I would just download the alternative install disk which is text based.  the liveCD doestn work on all the hardware in the world
<eck> kingcobra: devices are configured at boot time by udev, so it should be done each time the computer is started
<bruenig> inpho, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /mount/point
<Kronuz> just that RAID part
<kingcobra> eck: how do u do that
<bruenig> b0ri5, type antennavis in the command line see what happens
<eck> kingcobra: did you manually edit any files to change the device's behavior?
<jonno> lufis: did you get my PM
<llindy> how do i open k3b after installing
<b0ri5> is says cmd not found
<Kronuz> the howto seems too complicated in some parts, I'm really not very familiar with Ubuntu, not to mention Linux
<lufis> jonno: no, freenode is weird about messages
<jonno> ..
<jonno> ok
<kingcobra> eck: what does device mean relating to linux
<jonno> well
<eck> kingcobra: if not then you can just reboot, if so you would just revert the changes you made
<inpho> bruenig:  it is saying wrong fs type
<jonno> i want to up the DL speed
<bruenig> b0ri5, ls /usr/bin | grep ant
<Radica1Faith> i'm unable to use the synaptic packet manager at all
<eck> devices are pieces of hardware with nodes in /dev
<jonno> im only getttign about 5 kbps
<NotchNick> shatrat I am using the alternate to install ubuntu.. but it doesnt work
<Dakana> Can anyone help me with fglrx drivers?
<bruenig> inpho, try just sudo mount /dev/whatever /mount/point
<lufis> jonno: it downloads at the highest speed by default... it's probably the torrent's fault, not ktorrent's
<jonno> but i know im capable of more than 250kbps
<jonno> ..
<jonno> ok
<juan_> <llindy>it's under the sound and video menu
<lufis> jonno: torrents only download quickly if there are a lot of seeders with high upload speeds
<shatrat> NotchNick, oh...I dont understand why you would get an x server related error while using the alternate installer
<inpho> bruenig: it says i must specify a file type
<b0ri5> I get this:
<b0ri5> antenna.tcl
<b0ri5> kgrantpty
<yell0w> hey guys, is there a way to grep something and exlude something out of the result ?
<kingcobra> eck: i made a lot of changes, some to system files i think
<kingcobra> eck: i was following guides
<Freeman> can anyone help me with setting up an intel pro wireless 3945 in edgy?
<aridese> what's the command to lock the screen?
<ramza3> firefox is slow on my system (at least to me), is there a browser that is a little snappier
<Flannel> Latitude^: and how much stuff do you have on that drive?
<kingcobra> eck: now i would like to remove the device completely and start over
<lufis> ramza3: epiphany, opera
<Flannel> !ipv6 | ramza3
<Radica1Faith> Can anyone help me get the synaptic packet manager working?
<ubotu> ramza3: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Dekkard> "package manager"
<Kronuz> okay, I'll be back in my LiveCD... hopefully, and hopefully someone can help me if I get stuck
<b0ri5> I dont get this at all.
<ramza3> ubotu: will that effect sites I visit
<lufis> Kronuz: don't be afraid :)
<NotchNick> shatrat that was when I used the desktop installer.. when using the alternate installer I endup here.. username@ubuntu:~$    tried this link.. but no use http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nox
<bruenig> inpho, it should be -t vfat if it is fat32
<Dekkard> Radica1Faith you need to add source..i.e. repositorys
<Kronuz> hey, also... what do you use as a download manager? I use FlashGet in windows
<Radica1Faith> I've done that
<Dekkard> ok
<bruenig> b0ri5, ok run antenna.tcl
<Dakana> Does anyone know why my X likes to become completely unresponsive when using fglrx drivers?
<Dekkard> than you need to reload the package manager..did you do that
<lufis> Kronuz: well, if you're really nerdy, wget... but maybe you'd like something gui
<shatrat> NotchNick, is this after installing, or during install?
<eck> kingcobra: if you didn't back up the files, and you don't know what you changed, i don't know how to help you; i think you might be able to do it with dpkg-reconfigure, i'm really not sure
<Dekkard> so that it updates with the new sources
<rbil> NotchNick: have u tried the command i sent u?
<Kronuz> (just figuring out what apps I'll want, to have equivalent functionality in Linux as I have in windows)
<Radica1Faith> Dekkard: yeah i did
<marco__> where can I blacklist modules?
<Dekkard> ok.. what is exactly the problem
<posingaspopular> Kronuz: what are you doing
<shatrat> Kronuz, it's very easy to try out lots of apps by browsing through synaptic, worry about that after you have installed
<NotchNick> shatrat after installing I removed the cd and it rebooted.. then I was asked to enter username and password... then this appeared username@ubuntu:~$
<Kronuz> posingaspopular: moving away from Vista ^_^
<b0ri5> I get "BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)" error
<bruenig> Radica1Faith, before you do anything, close the package manager, do sudo apt-get install -f, and if that doesn't work, do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kingcobra> eck: i dont want to do anything with the files or settings, i just want to remove the device from ubuntu completely
<shatrat> NotchNick, oh I see
<Kronuz> like for instance, I also use TortoiseSVN and CVS
<Flannel> Kronuz: check this out : http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html  (there are plenty of other equivalence tables out there)
<lufis> Kronuz: there is also a bit more friendly way to install extra software... go to applications > add/remove
<shatrat> NotchNick, I think I know the problem
<posingaspopular> ha nice
<Kronuz> I dont' know if there's something similar for Linux
<kingcobra> eck: do you know how to
<linuxlover> respected..... I need an idea from you. I want to make my small LAN of my two computers for internet sharing. One machine contains 2 NICs and the other have 1 NIC. Should I install UbuntuServer in the 2NICs machine and Ubuntu Desktop in the other machine? or Installation of the Ubuntu Desktop(6.06LTS) verson in both of the machines can work the purpose?
<NotchNick> I hope I can fix it
<shatrat> NotchNick, do you have a second computer so you can follow along on a how-to while you work on the comp in command line?
<Kronuz> Flannel: I'll ask you for that link again later
<NotchNick> shatrat yes
<kingcobra> eck: you know the way you can remove a module, i would like to know how to remove a device
<Kronuz> Flannel: what IRC client is a good client in Linux?
<Flannel> linuxlover: Desktop will work fine on both machines, and that's what oyu want, actually.  If you want to use both computers as desktops
<b0ri5> will Add\Remove applications help?
<bruenig> Kronuz, xchat is good
<lufis> Kronuz: gaim's good
<PhibreOptix> Kronuz: XChat
<Dekkard> Radica1Faith click on packages in synaptic.. there are several subdivisions of packages.. when you click i twill give you options..like install.. mark them and than on the top bar click apply
<bruenig> b0ri5, are you sure this package works?
<Allen3373> ok, trying to install some drivers using ndiswrapper. when I enter the 'ndiswrapper -i driver.inf' command, it tells me that the 'ndiswrapper' command doesn't exist. any ideas?
<Flannel> Kronuz: irssi.  And this is the problem with asking these sorts of questions.  It's all personal preference, and what you personally, like in software
<lufis> Allen3373: have you changed the directory?
<NotchNick> shatrat I have deleted ubuntu.. so I think it will be better to start from the begining
<b0ri5> I downloaded it from synaptec package manager.
<dgx> Kronuz: I used Xchat for a while, but Gaim has proved to be better in my opinion...
<shatrat> NotchNick, k, the drivers that come with ubuntu are older, and 8800 support was only added recently.  There are instructions here on how to install them.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy  Just follow the part that talks about nvidia drivers, dont do the other stuff about ati and beryl.
<aridese> what's the command to lock the screen?
<aridese> command line?
<Allen3373> lufis: to what?
<bruenig> b0ri5, I mean do you know what it is even supposed to do or did it just look like something cool
<Kronuz> dgx: isn't it Gaim the one with MSN Messenger support too?
<lufis> Allen3373: to the directory. i presume you're compiling from source or something?
<shatrat> NotchNick, I see.  well if you get back to a point where you have ubuntu installed by X wont start, thats what you need to do, install the 9746 drivers according to the how-to I linked
<posingaspopular> Kronuz: yea it does that too
<Flannel> Kronuz: GAIM has really crappy IRC support
<posingaspopular> for irc you should use konversation
<posingaspopular> since it rocks
<linuxlover> Flannel Thank you for your response. Yes, I need to use both of the machines as desktop but only share my internet connection.....it is my requirement
<Latitude^> bruenig, thanks anyway
<posingaspopular> inho
<diabolix> does anyone know of some decent card studio software for linux?
<marco__> How do I stop alsa?
<posingaspopular> imho
<Allen3373> lufis: correct. I was in the directory that the files are in. but no mater where I go, it's an invlid command
<dgx> Flannel: What's so crappy about the IRC support in Gaim?
<kingcobra> gaim has support for nearly all messaging protocols around
<posingaspopular> marco__: kill -alsa
<posingaspopular> i think
<NotchNick> shatrat so when I get to the
<NotchNick> username@Username:~$
<NotchNick> I use your link?
<lufis> Allen3373: have you compiled it yet? binaries aren't made until source is compiled
<b0ri5> It's antenna visualization software, but I need other apps more than this; this particular app is not of great importance to me.
<shatrat> NotchNick, yes, log in using the username and pass you setup
<Kronuz> burning Ubuntu DesktopCD
<Kronuz> :)
<Allen3373> lufis: I have no idea lufis. Allen=noob
<Flannel> dgx: er... it treats IRC as an instant messaging protocol.
<bruenig> b0ri5, but I mean to say do you know what it looks like
<diabolix> i want to switch my parents to some linux distro, but if there isn't any card software, its a nogo.
<lufis> Allen3373: are you following a guide?
<dgx> Kronuz: What do you want to use IRC for? I assume if you've switched from Winbl0ws you won't be jumping into scripting too soon..
<shatrat> NotchNick, and if you need help with adding repositories or whatever, just ask in here or in #ubuntu-effects, its less crowded there
<Allen3373> lufis: the .inf .sys files are sitting on my desktop
<kingcobra> flannel: what is bad about gaims irc support
<dgx> Flannel: What's wrong with that?
<Allen3373> lufis: the one that comes with ndiswrapper.
<bruenig> I don't like nickserv popping up in another tab
<Dekkard> b0ri5 if you got the packages with synaptic they are prolly already installed..what did you install?
<lufis> Allen3373: ah, well, i don't know. haven't done it myself
<Kronuz> dgx: nah, just to start asking questions here and there about linux, if I have to
<NotchNick> shatrat thanks a lot.. I'll try it
<Kronuz> but I'd want to use something good from the start
<dgx> Kronuz: Then Gaim is best :) Simple client with a decent interface.
<dgx> I'm in the same shoes as you - recently started using Ubuntu over Windows.
<Allen3373> lufis: oh
<aozaki> Need a little help here.. whenever I try to open Add/Remove from the Applications menu, I starts to load but closes shortly after. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Kronuz> dgx: and it's installed in the LiveCD?
<shatrat> Kronuz, xchat has more options, gaim is an all in one thing that also does msn, aim, et cetera.  I prefer xchat for irc
<happyface0> whats the beryl setting called: to how much zoomed back it goes when you press the shortcut to rotate it?
<jcol1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<jcol1> for the life of me i can't get the nvidia legacy driver to work with this card
<shatrat> Kronuz, yeah gaim is on the liveCD
<posingaspopular> gaim is okay
<dgx> Kronuz: It's installed, yeap.
<posingaspopular> dont use it for irc though
<Kronuz> :)
<Flannel> happyface0: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<IndyGunFreak> posingaspopular: gaime is better than kopete.. but you're right, not for IRC.
<userund> aozaki: I'm not sure how to fix that exactly but you can add/remove programs from Synaptic too
<dgx> Kronuz: Why not resize a partition and install on HDD? Much faster.
<b0ri5> this is a example screenshot: http://n5xu.ece.utexas.edu/antennavis/pos1.gif
<happyface0> thanks Flannel
<lufis> what's wrong with gaim's irc support? i'm not a *huge* irc nerd but i've had no problems with it
<shatrat> jcol1, you shouldnt need legacy for that,the 8776 one in the repository should work, nvidia-glx
<happyface0> posingaspopular what do you use for irc?
<Lord_Maynoth> someone told me --PREFIX=/usr/local is redundant because ./configure uses /usr/local by default
<Lord_Maynoth> is that true?
<IndyGunFreak> lufis: i just don't like it for IRC.
<posingaspopular> konversation
<Kronuz> dgx: I will, but I have RAID arrays :P
<Freeman> what do you guys suggest i use for a wifi manager?
<juan_> <jcol1> you must use the official nvidis 9131 driver
<aozaki> userund: hmmm didn't think of that, I'll try it. Thanks
<posingaspopular> you can try it out on a live cd
<Freeman> im using kwifimanager right now
<kingcobra> y not use gaim for irc ppl
<slvmchn> yeah gAIM for IRC just seemed silly
<shatrat> Freeman, network-manager-gnome
<Kronuz> and I'll probably need IRC before installing stuff
<dgx> Sweet :)
<crdlb> Lord_Maynoth, it usually does
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install konversation
<Lord_Maynoth> ahh
<posingaspopular> if you dont have it
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<shatrat> Freeman, nvm if youre on kde ;)
<IndyGunFreak> slvmchn: cuz we're free...lol
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<userund> xchat or konversation for IRC, imo
<lufis> IndyGunFreak: ah, well i just like the way it integrates with the client i use for everything else
<Dekkard> jIRCii 10.12.06 Linux : <JakieChan> butan: java sucks
<posingaspopular> it comes on the kubuntu live cd
<IndyGunFreak> lufis: different strokes for different folks.
<B|00d|u5T> what up all
<Kronuz> hey, is there eMule for Linux?
<B|00d|u5T> im tryin to install beryl
<jcol1> juan_: ok, do you have this card?
<dgx> userund: Why use a dedicated IRC client if you only want to connect to a server to ask ad hoc questions?
<cerberus> Does anyone know the easiest way to upgrade the dapper kernel? I need at least 2.6.18
<kingcobra> amule
<userund> Kronuz: there is amule
<Flannel> B|00d|u5T: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<Kronuz> oh
<lufis> Kronuz: if you like soulseek, there's a linux clone
<juan_> in this right moment
<posingaspopular> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Freeman> shatrat: i dont know what im on i just went into add applications and it was the only one i saw
<B|00d|u5T> im in the newest version of ubuntu
<B|00d|u5T> just installed it
<Kronuz> I guess I'll find anything I want for Linux then
<userund> dgx: but I don't want to connect just to ask ad hoc questions.
* Dekkard contemplates doint dist-upgrade to feisty....
<dgx> userund: Kronuz does ;)
<Kronuz> ...I don't do much gaming ;)
<soyke> is there some sort of easy to use greeting card software that i can install for my parents?
<codecaine> I didn't upgrade to feisty
<codecaine> :)
<juan_> the drivers are un the driver archive on nvidia page
<Kronuz> okay, wish me luck... hopefully I'll be back from the live CD
<dgx> Kronuz: Same :) Gave gaming up a year or so ago, and Ubuntu has proven to serve me much better than Windows so far.
<B|00d|u5T> anybody know how to install beryl on the new vers of ubuntu???\
<Flannel> B|00d|u5T: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<dgx> Kronuz: have fun :)
<Dekkard> !beryl
<B|00d|u5T> k
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dgx> Anyway, I'm tired.. night.
<soyke> oh well.. hopefully wine will be fine with my mom's card software...
<Kronuz> bbias
<userund> soyke: check winehq
<ToddEDM> is Gnome a window manager?
<aridese> what's the command to lock the screen?
<cerberus> Does anyone know the easiest way to upgrade the dapper kernel? I need at least 2.6.18
<Dekkard> its a desktop environment
<userund> ToddEDM: no, it's a desktop environment.  metacity is gnome's window manager
<ToddEDM> ok
<lufis> ToddEDM: not exactly
<Dekkard> i believe metacity is the wiondow manager
<lufis> ToddEDM: metacity is gnome's window manager
<posingaspopular> you dont want to use gnome anyway. its all about kde
<aridese> what's the command to lock the screen?
<b0ri5> ok, I got the other apps running by calling the cmd from the cmd line. How do I make a shortcut for this to put under "Applications" and a new folder?
<ToddEDM> ok thanks, i thought Beryl was like an alternative to Gnome
<aridese> what's the command to lock the screen?
<aridese> command line?
<lufis> b0ri5: edit menu by right-clicking it and clicking "Edit menu"
<lufis> b0ri5: and manually add an entry
<Dekkard> b0ri5 try from terminal killall gnome-panel and than check the apps menu again
<Flannel> cerberus: if you want to still use dapper, you'll need to roll your own, otherwise you'll need Feisty
<jexdawg> hello. i've just installed songbird and found that i like it better than rhythmbox, so i'd like to make it my default player. however, i have a "music applet" that controls rhythmbox from my panel, which is sweet. so i'm wondering, does songbird provide any functionality to allow me to control it from a panel? or is there an app i can d/l to get that control back?
<ToddEDM> so ok...... i need some help trying to get my sound working properly, would someone like to help a newb out ???
<Dekkard> no
<ToddEDM> damn
<userund> !ask | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dekkard> s0ngbird is mostly firefox
<NotchNick> for a swap partition... it is better to set it as primary or logical?
<lufis> NotchNick: always try to make them primary
<NotchNick> thanks
<lufis> NotchNick: if possible, of course
<yell0w> hey guys, where would -dev be installed to ?
<b0ri5> how do I edit the menu at the top?
<Dekkard> um.. /mnt?
<cerberus> Flannel, On dial up, there's not a lot of choice in the matter. I attempted to compile the vanilla kernel and it refuses to boot, it freezes while loading usbhid (whatever that is)
<lufis> b0ri5: if you right-click on the menu, you'll see an "Edit menu" entry... click that
<yell0w> Dekkard, i'm pretty sure that's not where it is
<inpho> i guess i need some basic disk management help, can anyone pm me?
<userund> inpho: why not ask 900 people your question instead of just 1
<Dekkard> ok.. /dev
<b0ri5> but how do I add an app to it?
<cafuego_> NotchNick: Actually, it doesn't matter at all if you make a partition primary or logical.
<Dekkard> its part of /(root)
<inpho> userund:  didnt you hear about the murder in new york :P
<yell0w> Decadent, dude, stop answering questions unless you know it
<Flannel> aridese: looks like lockvc is one for the terminal.  If you use GNU screen, ^A X will lock the screen
<lufis> b0ri5: just click "new item"
<techie_> Can anybody help with the installation of VirtualBox. After download, in trying to install I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:libc-dev"
<Flannel> !kernele | cerberus
<Flannel> !kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernele - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<yell0w> techie_,  sudo aptitude install libc-dev
<Flannel> cerberus: try that page
<cafuego_> techie_: Are you trying to install it from an ubuntu package?
<techie_> thanks yellow
<cerberus> Flannel, Will do, cheers
<cafuego_> yell0w: There is no such thing.
<techie_> cafuego, no I downloaded it from virtualbox.org
<techie_> I did not find as ubuntu package
<yell0w> cafuego, uhm build-essential then ?
<cafuego_> techie_: What format is the package in?
<zapradon> is there something like a "codec-config" file somewhere?
<b0ri5> ok, thanks! never realized u should run apps from the cmd prompt.. just for curiosity, where are the apps located that are run from the prompt?
<shatrat> b0ri5, different places, you can find out with the "which" command
<techie_> cafuego in virtual box .....1386.deb
<cafuego_> b0ri5: virtual *all* are in /bin and /usr/bin/
<yell0w> cafuego_, do you know where are -dev packages  installed to ?
<Dekkard> b0ri5 usually from /bin and usr/bin/ and occasionally from /usr/local/bin
<Mortium> Hello, I broke my system in feisty and I was thinking of trying to recompile my kernel. Would I be able to fully do that off of a chroot environment on my boot disk?
<b0ri5> ok
<aozaki> Repositories aren't saving... I click on "Software Sources" and check the boxes for universe, main, multiverse, and restricted, click close > reload > window closes. Reload software sources and nothing was saved. Anyone know how to fix this?
<cafuego_> techie_: Then they broke the package, it should depend on libc6-dev, not libc-dev... unless it';s not for Ubuntu to begin with.
<inpho> what file type should i set if i want a FAT32 drive that is usable in linux and windows ?
<cefx> aozaki: edit the sources.list file yourself? :)
<techie_> cafuego , according to the virtualbox.org page that is the package for Ubuntu 6.10
<aozaki> cefx: how do i do that?
<userund> aozaki: do it directly on the file.  in a terminal, type : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<inpho> does anyone know why my secondary IDE drive is showing up in fdisk as /dev/hdb1p1 ?
<cafuego_> yell0w: normally stuff goes in the manpages dirs, /usr/include/* for headers and the odd lib in /usr/lib
<techie_> cafuego take a look at the page!
<aozaki> userund: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Mortium> Can anyone tell me if I can recompile my kernel off of a chroot on a boot disc?
<Azrael1> hey, anyone knows how to set up an Epson CX3700 scanner?
<techie_> Cafuego. I thought the installation was straightforward!
<cafuego_> techie_: They created a broken package then, send them a mail and ask them to fix the depend.
<Azrael1> I've been trying with XSane to no success, I think I downloaded the right backend, but dunno how to install it
<userund> Mortium: yeah you should, you can on gentoo.
<Dekkard> azrael__ im not sure.. but i think you need sane installed.
<LiENUS> is there any software for ubuntu to make flowchars?
<shatrat> Azrael1, epsons are supposed to be well supported, try checking linuxprinting.org
<inpho> does anyone know why my secondary IDE drive is showing up in fdisk as /dev/hdb1p1 ?
<Mortium> woot! thank you userund. Is there any way to fix teh kernel module system before I do that?
<inpho> what file type should i set if i want a FAT32 drive that is usable in linux and windows ?
<aozaki> is sources.list suppose to be blank o_O
<shatrat> LiENUS, try the OO.o draw application?
<Azrael1> thanks shatrat
<techie_> cafuego... just like that "send the depend" on the ubuntu 6.10 download package? (I am new at all of this)
<Flannel> LiENUS: What sort of flowchart?  THere's a few.  dia, umbrello, even OOo Draw has flowchart stuffs
<LiENUS> shatrat, something i dont have to draw by hand...
<LiENUS> ohh
<trif> LiENUS: you could also do a synaptic search for flow charts
<userund> Mortium: Not sure, I've never tried on ubuntu to mess with the kernel's internals
<LiENUS> it has a flowchar thing
<Flannel> LiENUS: there are more too, I don't know them all.
<trif> LiENUS: InkScape is ok for flow charting too
<yell0w> cafuego, can i pm you ?
<trif> but it's much more
<techie_> Yellow, I tried your command and then reinstalled, the same error. it did not work] 
<inpho> everytime i fdisk my drive and it go to write it, it always says  "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.The kernel still uses the old table."
<omegabeta> Question : How do i set Irssi to auto nickserv? sick of typing it in
<Mortium> userund: okay, thanks for telling me I won't f*ck anything up by doing it in chroot.
<LiENUS> the flow chart will be for the design of an application
<yell0w> cafuego_, , can i pm you ?
<cefx> omegabeta: get a nickserv script
<Mastastealth> hey guys, my touchpad (Alps , on an Inspiron 9300) has been extremely slow recently. it takes forever to go across the screen. changing mouse speed isn't working, has anyone had these issues?
<omegabeta> cefx: you sure Irssi does not have it?
<cefx> http://www.irssi.org/scripts/
<techie_> Yellow, did i mess up in putting that command you told me?
<cefx> nope, but i'd just use a script
<cefx> heh
<userund> Mastastealth: maybe you could manually set the DPI to be higher
<omegabeta> cefx : no worries, thanks :)
<LiENUS> i dont see ooo draw...
<LiENUS> where is it?
<inpho> everytime i fdisk my drive and it go to write it, it always says  "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.The kernel still uses the old table."
<techie_> Cafuego, any other suggestions.
<yell0w> techie_, are you running dapper ?
<trif> LiENUS: kivio
<techie_> Yellow, no Edgy
<LiENUS> trif isnt that kde?
<LiENUS> based...
<jdrake> I have noticed in synaptic that there is a linux-image-2.6.17-50, I have -11 installed. Is the -50 just a newer version?
<trif> LiENUS: yeah. but it's all I see in synaptic
<Kronuz> I'm back
<cafuego_> techie_: You need to install libc6-dev
<Kronuz> :)
<Azrael1> but actually, I'm trying to get a scanner to work, not a printer
<Mastastealth> also, does anyone know how to get firefox use the backspace key as the "back" button? for some reason it just go to the top of the page instead...
<techie_> cafuego, how do i do that?
<yell0w> techie_, listen to cafuego_
<techie_> yellow, I am listening to him
<cafuego_> yell0w: No, libc6-dev provides libc-dev. just installed it here, worked fine.
<userund> jdrake: -50?  wow never heard of it... but yes, it would just be a newer version.
<ktron> Wee, fresh install of ubuntu :)
<techie_> cafuego how do i install that library?
<jdrake> userund: merci
<userund> jdrake: de rien
<cafuego_> techie_: And you also need to install libxalan110 and libxerces27
<Azrael1> So, anyone knows how to install a scanner? an epson? I have XSane installed but doesn't work
<yell0w> cafuego, yeah
<Mortium> ktron: nothing like that virginal system before you screw it up beyond all recognition, isn't thre?
<LiENUS> how do i launch openoffice draw?
<cafuego_> techie_: 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev libxalan110 libxerces27'
<yell0w> cafuego, haha i just got libxerces27 too
<inpho> everytime i fdisk my drive and it go to write it, it always says  "WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.The kernel still uses the old table."
<Azrael1> wasabi> are you by any chance from Uruguay?
<Furkle> for some reason gaim doesnt go back up to the top bar when i close it can someone tell me how to fix it?
<jdrake> userund: It appears that linux-386 depends on -11. I wonder if it is something in the backports or similar.
<inpho> Can anyone spare a second an PM me, asking the question in the chat isnt doing anything
<yell0w> cafuego_, got a couples of question about libxerces27, can i pm you ?
<Kronuz> Firefox... whoohoo!
<trif> LiENUS: oodraw is the executable
<ktron> Mortium: that's a little too morbid an outlook for me... more like nothing like a clean whiteboard before I dingy it up
<jdrake> ah, 'edgy-proposed'
<userund> jdrake: perhaps.  the latest kernel I've seen is -11 for 2.6.17, -50 sounds like a typo maybe.
<LiENUS> err now how do i do flow charts in it heh
<cafuego_> yell0w: if you need to, but I know *nothing* about it, just so you know :-)
<ktron> And this is replacing Windows XP and going to try to be a substitute for Vista, so
<techie_> cafuego i used the command you provided and the same problem
<techie_> cafuego. was that a single command?
<cafuego_> techie_: yup
<Kronuz> okay, I'm shrinking my NTFS :S
<trif> LiENUS: maybe inkscape is a better bet
<Azrael1> anyone knows about scanners?
<techie_> cafuego without the "'" right?
<Azrael1> or how to install backends for XSane?
<trif> LiENUS: it's not that hard to use, and there's a fair amount of online tutorials
<userund> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<cafuego_> techie_: yup :-)
<rbil> Kronuz: shrink it big. After Ubuntu, you'll hardly ever use XP :-)
<Furkle> When i close gaim it doesnt go to the system tray anymore the plugin is still installed but it just closes gaim when i hit the x
<techie_> cafuego, i pasted this into terminal: sudo apt-get install libc6-dev libxalan110 libxerces27
<sgrove> I want to add korean to my supported languages, under system->administration->Language Support
<sgrove> how shold I so this?
<ktron> depends if and what games you want to play :)
<sgrove> I currently only have english, japanese, and chinese
<techie_> cafuego  but it did not work
<sgrove> I'm sure it's probably pretty easy...
<ktron> I love that I can use ubuntu while it installs to the hard drive
<Fuzzehskittle1> why wont my ps/2 keyboard type? the numlock is on but it wont type
<ktron> that's just so attractive compared to the downtime windows forces
<techie_> cafuego, sorry it is still being installed!
<userund> ktron: true but remember that the changes you make to the system on the livecd will not be preserved when you reboot
<inpho> Can anyone spare a second an PM me, asking the question in the chat isnt doing anything
<Kronuz> how can I get dmraid?
<ktron> userund: yeah, I know, I'm keeping a list so I can redo them as necessary
<ktron> userund: only had to do a few to get X running, everything else doesn't matter as long as it comes up like the livecd did
<techie_> cafuego. still installing....
<sgrove> bit of help, I need to know how to add additional languages to my ubuntu install
<happyface0> Anyone know the default US keyboard? My keyboard is stuck at US Intl (with missing keys) and some keys act tg...
<techie_> cafuego.... ok is all done. should I try to reinstall the deb package again?
<ktron> inpho: I have no idea what that means
<Kronuz> where's the package manager?
<ktron> inpho: don't know much about fdisk
<Kronuz> as to add dmraid
<inpho> ktron:  thanks
<sgrove> Is it under language support, or can I only do it once during install?
<K3nto> !Octave
<ubotu> octave: GNU Octave language for numerical computations (2.1 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.73-8 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 80 kB
<techie_> cafuego, you still there?
<sgrove> why does ubuntu make everything so difficult?
<yurimxpxman> Have any of you successfully logged into Ubuntu via XDMCP from a remote location (not the same LAN)?
<iKitchu> how about changing video card? Am I stuck re-installing or what????
<Flannel> sgrove: it doesn't.  It just isn't the same as you're used to
<ktron> iKitchu: shouldn't need to reinstall
<sgrove> Flannel, nah, ubuntu is pretty much no problem
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: XDMCP uses UDP, which usually doesn't survive a router.  You'll need to tunnel through SSH
<hcassidy> Wireless problems are resolved in Feisty Aplha 5 version?
<sgrove> just difficult to get any attention without some semi-flaming
<iKitchu> ktron, i change graphic fcard and when I boot it crashes
<yurimxpxman> Flannel: How do I do that?
<K3nto> !koctive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koctive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sgrove> fourth time I've come in here with a relatively simple question, and can't get a single answer
<sgrove> I know no one's obligated, but still makes it difficult to get by
<Kronuz> dammmit, I can't even find how to install that dmraid package :(
<ktron> iKitchu: you mean, x crashes?
<iKitchu> ktron yeah
<ktron> what are you changing from/to?
<techie_> Yellow, how long does it take to install this package... is going on and on and on!
<iKitchu> from a trident to an ATI rage IIC
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: theres' plenty of tutorials out there (As it's fairly agnostic of any particular OS): http://www.ma.utexas.edu/users/stirling/computergeek/xterminal.html is one
<techie_> Yellow, it tells me is installing the package file but it does not seem to end!!!
<K3nto> !octave
<ktron> trident is ati too? I don't remember tridents
<ubotu> octave: GNU Octave language for numerical computations (2.1 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.73-8 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 80 kB
<K3nto> !koctave
<ubotu> koctave: graphical front-end for Octave. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 564 kB
<dimitri> I just installed Zirgen! =)
<yurimxpxman> Flannel: thanks :)
<ToddEDM> ok, seems like this is the only channel that will even attemp to help a newb..... could somone help me fix the sound on my Nvidia soundcard>????
<ktron> iKitchu: is trident ati too? I don't remember
<ToddEDM> i shoulda known better than to ask elsewhere
<iKitchu> ktron, nahhh trident is an old company that everyone forgot about... now I have zero support with it and I thought i could have better luck with ATI IIC
<Flannel> !sound | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ktron> iKitchu: well, for one, you probably should look up the different driver for ati, since I'm sure its different
<sgrove> bit of help, I need to know how to add additional languages to my ubuntu install - how can I change my session language to korean if korean language support is not currently installed?
<Kirovski> How do I make VLC my default video player
<Kirovski> ?
<ktron> google 'unofficial linux ati driver wiki' and snag the first result roughly
<ktron> its a wiki, has a ubuntu section, I'd try the instructions there
<ktron> (all from text only, of course)
<ktron> iKitchu: maybe print it out and hold on to it, but it should be pretty good at getting Xorg up and running again
<BrianG> my login screen is HUGE and i can scroll all over it. how do i get it back to fitting on my screen?
<iKitchu> ktron yeah good idea... thnx
<irunwithscissors> how is everyone this fine evening
<ktron> Woot, rebooting into my installation...
<cafuego_> techie: it took about a minute here
<K3nto> !knotify
<NDPTAL85> Is there an easy way to install Beryl to my Kubuntu install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plyskin> is there an issue with ATI cards and Beryl? specifically, when I try to make wallpaper for each side of the cube, Beryl wont stay running....
<techie> cafuego, the program is still installing... why does it take for ever?
<omegabeta> >
<userund> !beryl | NDPTAL85 plyskin
<ubotu> NDPTAL85 plyskin: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<voidmage> plyskin: are you using xgl or DRI+AIGLX?
<Kronuz> I finally found how to install a package, but I can't find dmraid in Synaptic PM
<iNick> I want the system to ask for the root's password when I make a system preference, not mine.  I've already set root's password, and can login as root (in the console).  how do I set it to ask for the root's password
<plyskin> voidmage: XGL
<techie> Cafuego, could the program be doing through some sort of "eternal Loop!"?
<voidmage> plyskin: then i don't know
<TheVault> I'm sorry to interupt but god I am loving ubuntu! I installed it the other day and its playing very nice for my needs :)
<Flannel> iNick: you want sudo to ask for the root's password?
<plyskin> is there more advantage in running AIGLX?
<TheVault> I bow down before the creators of Linux!!!!!!!!!!
<userund> plyskin: it's native to xorg.
<cafuego_> plyskin: Not really.
<cafuego_> plyskin: not until either beryl or compiz stop being buggy
<techie> cafuego. it says Installing "VirtualBox_1.3.6_Ubuntu_edgy_i386
<plyskin> would AIGLX run better for my ATI 9800 pro?
<gili> has anyone had experience with the i915 S-video Xorg modifications that are online...?
<iNick> i want stuff like the network management system preference tool, users/groups, etc to ask for the root password, without it affecting my normal shutdown/reboot
<superkirbyartist> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Kronuz> how do I enable that "Universe" source?
<Rotund> Is there a way to call the run command (like Alt+F2) in GNOME.  I want to call it from the command line.
<Flannel> iNick: which means you want sudo to ask you for the root password
<arrenlex> !easysource | Kronuz
<Flannel> !universe | Kronuz
<ubotu> Kronuz: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubotu> Kronuz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ToddEDM> ' function snd_mixer_load failed '    how would a guy go about fixing that problem, anyone know?
<iNick> Flannel: sure.  :)
<userund> Kronuz: delete the # at the beginning of lines with 'universe' in them in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<cafuego_> techie: until it says "error", just assume it's doing fine.
<irunwithscissors> kronuz: go into settings > repositories
<gili> has anyone had experience with the i915 S-video Xorg modifications that are online...?
<Furkle> is it necessary to have a nvidia graphics card to install beryl on edgy?
<jbinder> Furkle: no
<userund> Furkle: you can use ati
<jbinder> but nvidia pwns more
<Furkle> let me rephrase that
<techie> cafuego_ but how long does it program take? I thought it was only 30 MB
<Pelo> evening folks
<Kronuz> irunwithscissors, I'm there... but what now?
<Furkle> will i be able to use beryl using an intel 945gm?
<iNick> Flannel: sure.  :)  (repeat, in case you missed it)
<Kronuz> oh
<Kronuz> :)
<techie> cafuego_ When finished, will I be able to execute windows files from within Ubuntu?
<irunwithscissors> double click on the one you want and enable universe
<Kronuz> oh, great! :)
<cafuego_> techie: No idea, I've never used virtualbox
<ToddEDM> i dont have ALSA aS a selection in my volume>file>change device, would anyone know why ?
<Pelo> do we know an linux equivalent to speedfan ? to trottle the speed of the fans in the box , depending on the temp ?
<techie> cafuego_ OK. so I will assume that it is installing....
<EkToBoT> im having trouble getting a compiler
<userund> Furkle: from what I hear, you can
<EkToBoT> anyone help me?
<Kronuz> hey, Ubuntu is really nice (from what I've seen so far) :)
<gili> i915 S-video Xorg modifications that are online...?
<cafuego_> EkToBoT: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kronuz> so it's based in Debian, right?
<EkToBoT> thanks
<mike01> my sound is broken, how do i fix it
<Pelo> EkToBoT,   use synaptic   install build-essential
<techie> Has anybody here every used "VirtualBox" that can comment on why the installation is taking so long?
<ToddEDM> mike01: .... mine too
<irunwithscissors> mike01: we're going to need more details than that
<Pelo> EkToBoT,  better yet sudo apt-get build-essential
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<mike01> when i run xmms as root i get alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): No such file or directory
<TheVault> Got a question. I'm downloading videos from Youtube which they are all FLV files. I have VLC Player installed and I was reading that VLC supports FLV files, but when it open it up in VLC, it don't play. Do you guys know of any good FLV players for Ubuntu?
<EkToBoT> thanks again ttfn
<userund> TheVault: mplayer
<mike01> my user is in the audio groups so its not that either
<mike01> i think alsa has the wrong device selected how do i change that?
<TheVault> userund: Me and that player don't get along, unless it has a GUI for linux
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<userund> TheVault: it does
<mike01> and how do i have /dev/sound point to my proper soundcard?
<TheVault> alright, then I shall get it
<gili> ok so does anyone here have a i915GM chipset on their laptop?
<ToddEDM> mike double click the volume icon, then file>change device, and make sure alsa is selected
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<userund> TheVault: sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<rocca> hi
<TheVault> thanks
<Flannel> iNick: I saw it.  I'm... looking for the article.  You'll end up using "sudo visudo" to edit your sudoers file, and there's an option in there, but... I'm looking for that option
<userund> !xvid
<TheVault> uderund: Thans
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rocca> is there a nice graphic tool to configure a pppoe connection ?
<techie> Cafuego_ Is it possible that VirtualBox is being installed in the 30 gigs of used space in Windows?
<irunwithscissors> rocca: are you sing a linksys router
<cafuego_> techie: no
<techie> If so the installation might take a long time> Does this take space?
<irunwithscissors> using**
<K3nto> rocca: its not built into the networking?
<cafuego_> techie: it installs to /opt under linux
<inpho> i am having the oddest problems with getting a IDE HD to work, can anyone please assist ?
<Flannel> iNick: May, while I'm searching, I ask why you want to do this?
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<h3xagram> hello, how do you install xvid support for ubuntu?
<rocca> irunwithscissors: what's a lynksys router ?
<plyskin> anyone have an idea how to get my Sil3124 sata PCI-X card working where ubuntu will recognize all 5 drives in my external drive tower? It only sees the 1st bay...
<merc> kickban!
<techie> cafuego, so it is possible that the installation is lenghty?
<merc> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<h3xagram> bankick!
<irunwithscissors> rocca: it's a brand, what brand name does your router have on it?
<h3xagram> !repeat
<mike01> how do i get my sound to work
<gili> h3xagram: install VLC
<h3xagram> VLC is installed
<gili> h3xagram: VLC plays all xvids
<iNick> Flannel: sure.  my <preference> is to have the root password to change SYSTEMWIDE things, and your own password to change your own things.  makes more sense..  in a security standpoint, weather you're the only one on the box or not.
<makuseru> how can i convert a .avi to .mpeg?
<TheVault> Couldn't find gmplayer
<netsrot> how do I get swedish characters in the terminal outside X?
<ToddEDM> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bobby> hey i am about to buy a laptop which should i get
<cube3|DJ> gili: does it play http://shoutcast.lc-hosting.com:9030 ?
<rocca> K3nto: I have pppoe, but I often need to turn from wifi to pppoe to normal adsl connection without login and password
<h3xagram> bobby: toshiba satellia a105-s4274
<Kronuz> okay, I've installed dmraid... but now what?
<Flannel> iNick: You know with sudo you can edit the abilities that people have, even while using sudo.
<gili> let me see
<irunwithscissors> rocca: what brand is your router?
<rocca> irunwithscissors: I don't use router
<irunwithscissors> oh ok
<TheVault> userund: E: Couldn't find package gmplayer
<Flannel> iNick: So, even though you have [joe user]  with sudo access, all he can do is [whatever you let him]  with that sudo
<EkToBoT> i ran sudo for Build essentials ans thats all cool
<lonelystar> gili, hei,Can you hear me?
<voidmage> !info gmplayer
<K3nto> rocca: so is your modem and wireless built into one?
<techie> cafuego_ how much longer is normal installation? It has taken so far about 10 minutes or so.....
<ubotu> Package gmplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<dick_> hello all
<makuseru> how can i convert a .avi to .mpeg?
<EkToBoT> but how do i run the c++ compiler?
<iNick> Flannel: i see sudo as a bad hack.  if you want people to do root-level access tasks, give them the root password
<rocca> K3nto: yes
<dick_> I want to download torrents, anyone suggest a program they like for doing so?
<iNick> it avoids temptation (in my mind)
<TheVault> Lemme guess, I gotta install Mplayer manually from the website?
<gili> lonelystar:what do you mean can i hear you/?
<K3nto> !c++ | EkTpBoT
<rocca> K3nto: like in every new laptop actually
<techie> cafuego there is a red bar going left to right back and forth, is that normal???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobby> thanks wifi works will i be able to run beryl
<merc> i still use su -, just out of habit.
<Kronuz> hey, what's the password for root? in the liveCD
<arrenlex> TheVault: What package did you install?
<makuseru> there shouldnt be one Kronuz
<Flannel> iNick: Right, but... You won't need to give them root access.  You can give them [whatever local things they need to change]  access with sudo.
<EkToBoT> K3nto: ?
<voidmage> Kronuz: shouldn't be a root password, but if you need root stuff use sudo
<inpho> ANYone please?~!?!
<dick_> Kronuz: the same password you use to log in to linux
<K3nto> rocca: huh? your modem is built into your router?
<TheVault> arrenlex: What package? I'm trying to install Mplayer
<Kronuz> if I just press enter it says refused
<Flannel> iNick: Otherwise, If they ever need to use sudo (for anything), they'll need the root password
<arrenlex> TheVault: From where?
<K3nto> EkToBoT: checking if ubotu knoew anything
<rocca> K3nto: I never said I have a router
<arrenlex> EkToBoT: g++ <file.cpp>
<K3nto> rocca: modem i mean
<TheVault> arrenlex: No place yet. I did sudo apt-get install gmplayer and it said could not find package
<techie> Cafuego_ can you respond please to see if I should continue to allow program to install or abor?
<gili> cube3: nice station
<Kronuz> oh, okay
<Kronuz> dmraid -r shows four devices
<iNick> Flannel: "users" shouldn't have to change any system settings, if the system is setup right.  and if a change is requested, it has to be done via the "chain of command" if you know what I mean
<techie> cafuego... I meant abort!
<TheVault> arrenlex: Also went to the Add/Remove Program and it said something that this is unsupported or something and would not let me install
<arrenlex> !mplayer-686 | TheVault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gili> h3xagram: you have VLC but it wont play xvids....is that what you are saying?
<arrenlex> !info mplayer-686 | TheVault
<EkToBoT> arrenlex: from terminal??
<dick_> can anyone suggest a good program for torrents?
<K3nto> rocca: explain your internet setup completely
<ubotu> thevault: Package mplayer-686 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Kronuz> two of: /dev/sda: nvidia, "nvidia_ificadeg", stripe, ok, 145226110 sectors, data@ 0
<Kronuz> and two of /dev/sdc: nvidia, "nvidia_dffefaej", stripe, ok, 488397166 sectors, data@ 0
<arrenlex> Oh, that explains it.
<TheVault> arrenlex: I can go into Synaptics and search for Mplayer and install it that way right?
<Kronuz> I guess that means something is working
<arrenlex> !info mplayer | TheVault
<Flannel> iNick: er, why do you care about sudo passwords then?  The normal users won't be in the sudoers group, and won't have access to sudo
<ubotu> thevault: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<arrenlex> TheVault: Yes.
<eck> dick_: if console applications are your thing, rtorrent is very good
<TheVault> alrighty
<TheVault> lemme try that
<Kronuz> (I have two RAID arrays)
<gili> yes it rules
<SJ2000> Ahh!! Ubuntu hates my monitor
<dick_> eck: thanks
<iNick> Flannel: 'cuz you asked me 'why'.  :)
<rocca> K3nto: My ADSL connection needs a login and password, but sometimes I move to other places where I use ADSL cable connection without login and password, and sometimes to other places where I use wifi, so my question is : is there a tool that can manage those 3 ways to get connected ?
<arrenlex> EkToBoT: What do you imagine a GUI compiler would look like? XD
<Flannel> iNick: right, but why do you care what password sudo uses then?  Back to your original question.  Why a root password?
<iNick> Flannel: i just never have appreciated sudo, never liked it, and probably never will
<EkToBoT> like dev maybee?
<theilliniguy> !codec | theilliniguy
<arrenlex> EkToBoT: Oh, are you looking for a development environment?
<gili> come one folks,.....does no one here have the i915 chipset on laptop?
<techie> cafuego..... I think this program is going through a LOOP!
<iNick> Flannel: 'cuz it's a systemwide setting.  my mind associates systemwide settings, or tasks, with root.
<EkToBoT> arrenlex: well just a c++ compiler
<arrenlex> gili: I do. Problems?
<TheVault> arrenlex: I did not find mplayer in the Synaptics Package Manager when I searched but I found a Plugin for Firefox
<techie> cafuego_ it does not make sense for an installation program to take so LONG!
<theilliniguy> how do I get the bot info for codecs?
<TheVault> Guess I gotta install it manually
<arrenlex> TheVault: You have multiverse enabled? You are running edgy?
<iNick> Flannel: brought up with BSD based systems, and i'm being forced to run a debian-based Linux OS at work.
<TheVault> I got 6.06 of Ubuntu
<Flannel> iNick: .... Just remove all users from the sudoers file, and then just use su.
<TheVault> and Yeah I do have all my respitories things enabled
<iNick> Flannel: will the OS then prompt for the root's password?
<gili> arrenlex: no no problems just trying to get the svideo output working....have you tried any of  these mods on the ubuntuforums?
<iNick> Flannel: by removing the sudoers file?
<Flannel> iNick: no.  That would require sudo.
<Flannel> iNick: Not removing the sudoers file, justmaking no users be able to use sudo (including yourself)
<iNick> Flannel: around, and around in circles we go.
<arrenlex> gili: Oh, never needed svideo, sorry.
<gili> cool
<Flannel> iNick: It would make sudo, essentially not exist.  So, if you wanted to do anything, you'd have to pop open a root shell, and go from there
<iNick> Flannel: will the OS then prompt for the root's password? (removing everybody from sudoers?)
<cafuego_> techie: dude, I don't know. I've never used virtualbox.
<gili> so does anyone here with any video chipset use svideo?
<Flannel> iNick: er, when?  with su?  yes. sudo? no.  No passwords would ever satiate sudo.
<iNick> Flannel: sucky!
<Flannel> iNick: su already behaves like that
<Flannel> iNick: Er, Why?  That's exactly what you wanted.
<Flannel> iNick: to remove sudo, and use su instead
<techie> cafuego.... ok man
<mike01> how do i get sound working again in ubuntu?
<Kronuz> has anyone used FakeRAID ?
<userund> !sound mike01
<iNick> Flannel: something's getting lost in the convo...  i asked to make the system prompt me for the ROOT's password (which was already enabled), when I run a tool like the network configuration (systemwide config thing)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound mike01 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<userund> !sound | mike01
<p47> I can't read my dvd's with gxine, could you help me please !
<ubotu> mike01: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mike01> i already did all of that
<mike01> none of it helped
<Mythmon> does ubuntu come standard with some firewall that is making my server not work? (ubuntu 6.10 desktop edition, not server)
<iNick> you said to remove the users from sudoers.  I asked if that will make the system prompt me.  you said no, it won't work then
<mike01> it is detecting my ati hdtv wonder tv card as the default sound card
<theilliniguy> !codecs | theilliniguy
<mike01> so i am not getting any sound
<Flannel> iNick: So, you want the convienence of sudo, but all the while you're complaining about how you dislike sudo, and wish you could use su?
<Kronuz> I installed dmraid and dmraid -r shows four devices (for my two RAID0 arrays, I suppose...) andwhat it seems to be two different identifiers
<theilliniguy> hmmm  how do I get info from the bot?
<Kronuz> (for each array, I guess
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: lol he sounds a little torn
<Kronuz> but in /dev/mapper I don't see anything but a control "file"
<TheVault> I'm on the mplayer website but I am unsure which one I should download
<TheVault> So many differ choices
<Kronuz> aren't my arrays supposed to be there?
<Kronuz> (at /dev/mapper)
<iNick> Flannel: my main complaint has always been how Linux (in general) has been structured, so unfamiliar with the traditional AT&T and BSD Unix OSs.  I'm trying to get something I'd already be familiar with, and it doesn't sound like there are any viable solutions
<Pelo> TheVault,  just use the one in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: why not just use the one in the repos
<arrenlex> TheVault: Use the one from the repos!
<TheVault> repos?
<arrenlex> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kronuz> Flannel, are you familiar with FakeRAID?
<bigjohnto> who is familiar with xdisplay and pseudocolor?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: open a terminal... "sudo apt-get install mplayer" no quotes
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Hey bro. Wanna help me out
<Pelo> TheVault,  welcome to ubuntu,  menu > system > admin > synaptic
<SuckFace> hi all DCC SEND "JEWS_DID_WTC" right
<bigjohnto> because I got a very challenging question
<cube3|DJ> wow
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<SuckFace> oops DCC SEND "JEWS_DID_WTC" right
<Flannel> iNick: Yes, there is.  Just use su to get a root prompt, and DONT use sudo at all.
<SuckFace> why does this keep happening? lmao DCC SEND "JEWS_DID_WTC" right
<bigjohnto>  ok, on windows I would use for instance Xming, and use a shell (xterm, putty.exe etc...) to log into my linux box.... I would them reroute the display (set the environement variable for display to my windows box xserver that xming would create) instead of using a fullscreen window to display 8 bit pseudocolor I prefered to use some kind of bufferish program that would recognize the remote program requires pseudocolor andjust emulat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* SuckFace was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-165-8-36.hsd1.ct.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: Get my reply back in the PM you sent me?
<Mythmon> does ubuntu come default with some sort of firewall that makes any incoming connections not work? like a webserver?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: is your nickname registered, i sent you a PM
<alex__> sent pm
<bigjohnto> anyone have any xconfigish program to do that?
<BrianG> how can i remove the kubuntu images when my computer boots and shuts down? i've tried removing the package kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<Flannel> Mythmon: no.  Anything that listens will be able to
<TheVault> IndyGunFreak: I got your message
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: no.. your nick probaby isn't registered
<TheVault> probably
<SJ2000> Ubuntu keeps defaulting to a video option which my monitor can't support. I'm in terminal and I've tried dpkg-reconfigure but I don't know enough about the intense detail of my hardware. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: do you have Aim/Yahoo/ICQ, etc..?
<Kronuz> arghh!!
<Mythmon> odd, im trying to set up xampp, and it kinda works locally, but not from another system
<cafuego_> BrianG: You need to not boot with the `splash' boot param. just remove it from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iNick> Flannel: well, I guess I start with that.  thank you much for your time.
<TheVault> Ummm
<TheVault> I got MSN
<cafuego_> BrianG: and/or regenerate the initrd images
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: i'm indygunfreak on the hotmail network, I think its the same as MSN
<BrianG> i want it to be the ubuntu images, not the Kubuntu image cafuego_
<Flannel> iNick: I don't see how thats exactly what you want.  If you want something different, ... I'm more than happy to help.  But reallyif you want it to be 'exactly like it was', then.. just don't use sudo, and use su instead.
<TheVault> yup
<TheVault> alright, login to msn and i'll add you
<bigjohnto> so?, no ideas anyone know of a different channel that might be able to help me
<IndyGunFreak> i'm on
<Flannel> Mythmon: why xampp?  Just install a real LAMP install.
<cafuego_> BrianG: Then all you need to do is regenerate the initrd images; 'dpkg-reconfigure' for all installed kernel packages should do the trick.
<theilliniguy> how do I set "file associations" in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Mythmon: but, probably has somethign to do with the XAMPP software restricting itself to certain IPs
<tjl30> he I wanted to try out the Kdesktop how would I do that?
<BrianG> cafuego_: i'll try that, thanks
<Mythmon> i had xampp on hand, i should try a normal LAMP install?
<arrenlex> tjl30: kde? install kubuntu-desktop
<bigjohnto> so?, no ideas anyone know of a different channel that might be able to help me
<bigjohnto>  ok, on windows I would use for instance Xming, and use a shell (xterm, putty.exe etc...) to log into my linux box.... I would them reroute the display (set the environement variable for display to my windows box xserver that xming would create) instead of using a fullscreen window to display 8 bit pseudocolor I prefered to use some kind of bufferish program that would recognize the remote program requires pseudocolor andjust emulat
<Kronuz> help!!
<omeil> can someone help me please. i want to dual boot, my ntfs drive is on /dev/sda3. i know i need to edit the menu.lst file i tried but i couldn't get it to work properly please help someone :)
<tjl30> well I am on ubuntu
<bimberi> !defaultapp > theilliniguy
<tjl30> so is there a way I can install kde but keep gnome
<Flannel> Mythmon: you should.  XAMPP really came about because of windows, where it's more difficult for people to install all those things and have them be managed... reasonably.
<Flannel> tjl30: sure.  Install kubuntu-desktop
<arrenlex> tjl30: Of course. That command won't remove gnome. You'll be able to pick which to run at login.
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: are you there?
<theilliniguy> bimberi thx
<bimberi> theilliniguy: np :)
<tjl30> so do I install the kubuntu-desktop through terminal?
<Flannel> Mythmon: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP on a walkthrough to setting it up
<Kronuz> dmraid -r and dmraid -s show my arrays okay
<bigjohnto>  ok, on windows I would use for instance Xming, and use a shell (xterm, putty.exe etc...) to log into my linux box.... I would them reroute the display (set the environement variable for display to my windows box xserver that xming would create) instead of using a fullscreen window to display 8 bit pseudocolor I prefered to use some kind of bufferish program that would recognize the remote program requires pseudocolor andjust emulat
<Flannel> !repeat | bigjohnto
<ubotu> bigjohnto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kronuz> but I can't see them at /dev/mapper :S why?
<bigjohnto> ok really is their any place i can go to please?
<bigjohnto> oh i didn't mean to repeat
<bimberi> tjl30: yes, or using a package manager such as Synaptic
<Dakana> So I'm sitting pretty on a brand new install of Ubuntu 6.10 from the CD. However, I've got 138 updates, some of which I am positive will break my drivers and cause X to not work on restart. How do I go about finding out what is breaking my drivers? This is my third install in two days...
<omeil> so can anyone help me?
<bigjohnto> i accidently hit the up arrow in here when i thought i was in putty and hit enter.... execuse me:P
<bimberi> tjl30: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Flannel> bigjohnto: er, So, sounds like you want... to tunnel X through SSH? or...
<KeeNaF> guys, why I cant stream video? I want to watch trailer from apple website but during the play time, it shows no video .. :( .. please help me
<tjl30> how large is kubuntu-desktop?
<tjl30> I only have 8 GB
<bigjohnto> Flannel, yes
<bigjohnto> I am able to with no problems, but pseudocolor emulation is killing me
<ubuntu> #-se
<arrenlex> tjl30: It will tell you before you install.
<omeil> so kubuntu is ubuntu with the kde dekstop?
<tjl30> ok thanks
<gili> if it takes mark 5 hours to paint a wall which takes sara 10 hours, how long will it take them to do it together...?
<arrenlex> omeil: Yes
<tjl30> yes
<Flannel> bigjohnto: That's pretty standard.  There's plenty of tutorials out there on the web (search for X tunneling), it's fairly distribution agnostic, so you don't need to worry about finding an ubuntu specific one too much
<ubuntu> #-se
<Mythmon> gili: isnt that a question that you cannot find the answer for?
<Flannel> omeil: just like ubuntu is ubuntu with a Gnome desktop
<arrenlex> gili: 3.
<Mythmon> without actually trying it
<arrenlex> gili: 3.333... actually.
<Mythmon> guess not
<rbil> Dakana: usually the only thing that will break a graphics driver is a kernel update. then the proprietary driver has to also be updated to match the kernel you're using.
<KeeNaF> guys, why I cant stream video? I want to watch trailer from apple website but during the play time, it shows no video .. :( .. please help me
<bigjohnto> lol, Flannel, I can eumlate 8 + 24 bit simultaneously in ubuntu/unix/linux no problems
<gili> oh F....sorry wrong channel
<bigjohnto> I want to do it in windows
<gili> thanks thought
<omeil> oh ok. umm anyone know how to edit the menu.lst properly?
<arrenlex> gili: yw ;)
<SJ2000> I says Ubuntu is trying to run at 161Hz, isn' that a tad high?
<techie> can anybody help I try to run my synaptic package and it tells me: Error, dkpg was interrupt  you must manually run dpkg configure a to correct the problem
<arrenlex> gili: 1/3+1/10=1, If I recall grade 9 correctly (no guarantees)
<gili> yes i know i am a math teacher
<techie> cafuego... this happened after trying to install the virtual box. Can you help?
<Flannel> omeil: follow the instructions in it.  Edit only the top bit (all the comments) if you need boot parameters, edit only the stuff after the end of the 'automagic kernels' if you need more manual boot options
<gili> i am talking in another geeky math channel
<techie> cafuego, now I cant' run my synaptic package....
<Dakana> rbil: I've been having a lot of trouble with the ati drivers - after I updated the kernel to .11, I built the drivers from source and still kept having an issue where the x server would become completely unresponsive, even to ctrl+alt+backspace
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-se
<Flannel> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-se
<wheels3572> Does ./configure and make come in a tar.gz file or is that part of build essiantials?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-se
<Flannel> ubuntu: you need "/join #ubuntu-se"
<rbil> Dakana: well if it's working now, just don't include any kernel update until you have the driver situation sorted out
<arrenlex> wheels3572: ./configure comes in the file, but make is part of b-e.
<bruenig> wheels3572, ./configure is you running the script, make come sin build-essential
<techie> How do I run this problem when trying to run Synaptic: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<arrenlex> wheels3572: ./configure will fail without b-e anyway.
<arrenlex> wheels3572: Since it won't find a compiler, which is in b-e.
<gili> thanks all
<omeil> flannel: i tried but i get Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<bruenig> techie, close synaptic and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rbil> Dakana: and remember with Grub you can always go back and boot a previous kernel
<gili> arrenlex: its actually 1/10  + 1/5  = 1
<KeeNaF> guys, why I cant stream video? I want to watch trailer from apple website but during the play time, it shows no video or browser suddenly closed.. :( .. please help me
<arrenlex> gili: Unless 1+2 != 2+1, that's what I said. xD
<Dakana> rbil: Right... but I lose track of which drivers I had for which kernel :P
<wheels3572> arrenlex, Ok cuz I wanted to install firefox 2.0.0.2 but couldn't find the ./configure in the firefox-2.0.0.2.tar.gz
<gili> and yes its 3.33333hours
<arrenlex> (18:58:18) arrenlex: gili: 1/3+1/10=1, If I recall grade 9 correctly (no guarantees)
<techie> bruenig, i will try thanks
<kitche> !w32codecs | KeeNaF
<ubotu> KeeNaF: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<arrenlex> gili: Oh, wait. Yeah, that's what I meant, sorry. I confused the answer with the question.
<rbil> Dankana: I hear you. It can be a pain.
<bruenig> wheels3572, that is already compiled, all you do is extract it and run the firefox script to launch firefox
<gili> haha
<wheels3572> bruenig, how would I do that.
<gili> i am surprised ubotu has not yelled at me yet
<wheels3572> I extracted it
<techie> bruenig, now I get this: <bruenig> wheels3572, that is already compiled, all you do is extract it
<arrenlex> wheels3572: Firefox needs to be made using a special file. Please don't mess with it. Just use the repo build or the official release.
<KeeNaF> ok .. tq kitche and ubotu ... I try 1st ..
<arrenlex> wheels3572: Oh, did you download the release? That's a binary. It's ready to run.
<wheels3572> arrenlex, ok
<bruenig> wheels3572, go into the directory and double click the script that says firefox
<techie> bruenig...sorry wrong message. let me try again.
<bruenig> techie, that is a weird error
<wheels3572> bruenig, ok
<gili> ok so one last time......has anyone had any experience with S-vide output Xorg modifications?
<soyke> how do i get X to run at a sane resolution?
<wheels3572> arrenlex, I downloaded from firefox site
<arrenlex> !fixres | soyke
<SJ2000> The Gnome on Ubuntu Server works correctly, why doesn't the one on Ubuntu Desktop work? Would it have something to do with 64bit?
<ubotu> soyke: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrenlex> wheels3572: Just run the "firefox" program in that tarball.
<SJ2000> !fixres
<Kronuz> how come I don't see my RAID arrays at /dev/mapper ?
<gili> bueno.....feliz noche chicos!!!
<wheels3572> arrenlex, that's my problem im not sure which file fires up firefox lol
<techie> bruenig E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<techie> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<kitche> Kronuz: did you set the raid up correctly?
<Kronuz> I guess I did
<arrenlex> wheels3572: The file "firefox".
<bruenig> techie, how did you install it
<Kronuz> kitche, dmraid -s shows them alright
<techie> bruenig, should i remove the virtualbox.
<bruenig> techie, try it, sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<techie> bruening. I downloade it from virtualbox.org and then double click on it
<utilisateur> my ./configure fails because : checking default filename output ... cannot create executable files , any ideas , already installed build-essentials..
<Kronuz> kitche, as well as dmraid -r
<soyke> why doesn't X obey /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bruenig> soyke, did you restart x
<Kronuz> kitche, it shows the IDs and all (the size, etc.)
<Kronuz> but there's nothing at /dev/mapper :(
<kitche> Kronuz: see if you have anything in /dev/md thinkt hat is another folder for raid but I m not familar with raid myself
<arrenlex> utilisateur: What's the output of dpkg -l build-essential | grep ^ii | wc -l
<Kronuz> kitche, nope :(
<soyke> bruenig xorgconf already had 1280x768 in it, but it didn't use that resolution...
<Kronuz> there's only /dev/mapper, /dev/mem and /dev/mixer there
<techie> bruenig, when I try that command i get this:  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<soyke> err, 1280x1024
<bruenig> techie, that is the command
<techie> and then it tell me: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<techie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<soyke> in slackware it works fine...
<bruenig> techie, close synaptic like I already told you
<Kronuz> kitche, at /dev/mapper there's only a file called control
<utilisateur> arrenlex: wait, i'll go check upstairs, i don't have internet in my ubuntu ...
<techie> bruenig synaptic is closed
<bruenig> techie, close the update manager
<kupesoft> utilisateur: INTERNET IN YOUR UBUNTU!
<arrenlex> utilisateur: How did you install build-essential and all its dependencies without the interwebs?
<techie> bruenig where is the update manager.
<kitche> techie: alsoif your not root do sudo
<Kronuz> could it be that I have two arrays and not just one?
<leanbeef> does anyone happen to know if you can rearrange contact groups in kopete?
<bruenig> techie, you have some package management thing going somewhere
<kupesoft> arrenlex: I think build-essential is on the CD,
<infidel> ok i was working on a theme now both my taskbars are gone how can i get them back?
<techie> bruenig apparently but I do not see it or know where....
<soyke> hello
<arrenlex> !hi | soyke
<utilisateur> download downstatires, copy upstairs , and install upstairs
<ubotu> soyke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soyke> exit
<utilisateur> down to get dependencies...
<Frogzoo> infidel: run gnome-panel
<utilisateur> and up to install
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Are you sure you installed all the dependencies?
<utilisateur> funny$
<soyke> did i get disconnected?
<Kronuz> (it shouldn't, both arrays are reported okay by "dmraid -s")
<infidel> Frogzoo, doesn't work, says there is a panel running exiting
<techie> bruenig, what shall i do next?
<utilisateur> i'm just sur that i'm really pissed of with the situation
<bruenig> techie, I mean I am not there so I don't know what you have running exactly, you can restart your computer to make sure nothing is running if you want
<Kronuz> they even have the name there and everything, they just don't show at /dev/mapper
<Frogzoo> infidel: logout/login
<utilisateur> pretty sur,
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Why don't you have internet?
<techie> ok i will try to restart and be back and then see what is happening.
<kupesoft> arrenlex: He has no internet in his Ubuntu, silly,
<infidel> Frogzoo, didn't work either
<utilisateur> is it really important to have internet to get my box working correctly
<arrenlex> kupesoft: Yep. I'm asking why.
<xelados> I downloaded a mouse cursor theme from gnome-look.org, but don't know how to install it. I checked "Mouse" under the preferences in GNOME, but was unable to find anything for themes.
<utilisateur> ?
<infidel> Frogzoo, if i sudo gnome-panel it comes up
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Well, you can do without, I guess, but what is there to do on a computer without the internet?
<nero> if a kill -9 isnt killing a process, any suggestions as to how to "force" the kill?
<utilisateur> cables are not long enought :)
<Frogzoo> infidel: don't sudo gnome-panel - all that's doing is running as a different user - eg. root,
<arrenlex> !wireless | utilisateur
<arrenlex> :)
<ubotu> utilisateur: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<utilisateur> devlop
<utilisateur> :)
<utilisateur> don't have wifi router
<infidel> Frogzoo, i know, but like i said it's the only way it comes up
<xelados> Anyone know how to install a mouse cursor theme?
<mike01> i rebooted; sound is still broken
<xelados> I have the .desktop file and everything.
<omeil_> Can someone help me edit my menu.lst file i keep getting Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format when i try to boot windows xp
<bruenig> .desktop is an application menu entry I thought
<xelados> Maybe it's .theme..
<xelados> regardless, I have the file needed for the mouse cursor theme
<xelados> but no idea where to put it or the source images
<Flannel> omeil_: Pastebin it
<mike01> sound card is not detected
<xelados> And the tarball didn't come with a README
<utilisateur> don't have money to get it..
<utilisateur> so
<xelados> or INSTALL or anything :<
<omeil_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ToddEDM> anyone know how i could switch to ALSA mixer??? im using OSS right now, and it aint working
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Then take your computer downstairs. xD Or dualboot.
<utilisateur> :) , to heavy , if i move it, it will be throw the window
<soyke> i deleted teh 800x600 option from xorgconf, and it still goes into 800x600....
<ToddEDM> yes, im still having sound issues
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Then dualboot.
<utilisateur> to getcan u explain ?
<omeil_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8872/plain/
<Frogzoo> infidel: well you can try to fix it, or you can clear out your ~/.gnome* settings, & restart gdm - but you'll lose all your gnome settings obviously
<arrenlex> utilisateur: What?
<techie> bruenig, I rebooted , so please give me the command again to remove this stupid package Virtualbox. Also i opened the synaptic and got error: again about reinstalling virtualbox
<utilisateur> dualboot ?
<bjohnson> I have an old 19" HP CRT monitor I'm trying to get running with ubuntu.  I'm playing with xorg.conf.  Does anyone know what horiz settings might work with a monitor whose back plate says 50-60 HZ?  I assume that's vert refresh rate
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Yeah.
<rbil> ToddEDM: double click on speaker on panel and then in mixer, click File ... Change device
<Flannel> omeil_: and, selecting what gives the error?
<utilisateur> how ?
<arrenlex> !dualboot | utilisateur
<ubotu> utilisateur: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<omeil_> Flannel: I deleted it :(
<ToddEDM> rbil: ALSA doesnt come up as an option in there
<Frogzoo> bjohnson: you want to set the xorg.conf params HorizSync & VertRefresh
<omeil_> Flannel: one sec lemme see if i got a back up
<utilisateur> i dont need a dualboot .., i don't want to have windows..
<utilisateur> i juste want a linux running fine
<|omegabeta|> .
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Then just install ubuntu on the downstairs machine!
<soyke> does ubuntu include that xorgconfig script anywhere? the one that asks you all the questions and writes xorgconfig for you?
<utilisateur> it's not mine
<arrenlex> soyke: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xelados> soyke: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Frogzoo> soyke: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<techie> anyone what is the command to remove the virtualbox package
<utilisateur> all u propose is to have internet in my box , to repaire it$
<rbil> ToddEDM: sorry, then I don't know? Maybe your sound device doesn't support alsa?
<ToddEDM> utilisateur: ... ditto, i want linux running fine too......
<utilisateur> sounds like a prerequisis to get ubuntu running*
<bjohnson> Frogzoo: yeah.  I assume 50-60hz is the vertrefesh.  Does that sounds right?
<B|00d|u5T> what up all
<omeil_> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8873/
<utilisateur> have internet to  use apt-get...
<ToddEDM> i dont know rbil its an nvidia card in my laptop
<arrenlex> utilisateur: What did that command say?
<arrenlex> utilisateur: How did you install ubuntu? From CD?
<mortici> is there anyway to get my KDM/KDE to load with num lock on?
<techie> bruenig what is the command again to remove virtualbox in terminal
<B|00d|u5T> what up all
<utilisateur> :) , 2 minutes, i'll go upstairs check
<B|00d|u5T> im trying to figure out how to add repositories
<B|00d|u5T> in ubuntu
<Flannel> !repositories | B|00d|u5T
<ubotu> B|00d|u5T: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<utilisateur> i have to write it down before
<arrenlex> mortici: Open kcontrol > Peripherals > Keyboard > Numlock on KDE startup
<B|00d|u5T> i got that help page and im still a little lost
<Frogzoo> bjohnson: wrong settings can destroy your monitor - don't guess, google first
<utilisateur> yep , get it from CD Live
<Flannel> omeil_: er, you need to move your windows XP thing below that bottom line, or it'll get removed as soon as you upgrade your kernel
<arrenlex> utilisateur: You can mount the CD as a repository and apt-get packages from it.
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Run the command "man apt-cdrom" to learn how.
<rbil> ToddEDM, maybe check to see whether alsa server is running. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart     ... maybe?
<bjohnson> Frogzoo: google is coming up with nothing.  Even the HP site doesn't have anything about this 12 year old monitor
<amoun> Hi folks I'm net to Linux and have installed ubuntu 6.10
<omeil_> Flannel: oh, umm does that look right (hd0,0)
<ToddEDM> rbil: i will try anything at this point
<utilisateur> there is not all the packages in the cd
<Kronuz> arghh! my devices are not there at /dev/mapper and I don't know what to do :S
<arrenlex> utilisateur: No, but I'm pretty sure build-essential is there.
<bjohnson> Frogzoo: if I kill it, I woun't be any further behind than I am now
<techie> Can anybody tell me the terminal command to remove virtualbox? it got corrupted
<Flannel> omeil_: yeah, that's hda1
<amoun> using xp at the moment as I can't get on line with my laptop
<utilisateur> i got the .deb
<Frogzoo> bjohnson: your choice dude
<utilisateur> of build-essentiel
<techie> and is messing up my synaptic package
<omeil_> flannel: oh ok. so move it down the line then grub-update?
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Yes, and all of the dependencies?
<arrenlex> utilisateur: If you mount the CD as a repository, it will automatically install all dependencies.
<Flannel> omeil_: shrug, the update won't do anything.  What error are you getting?
<amoun> The problem I'm trying to understand at the moment is one on font rendering. Anyone up for it??
<infidel> Frogzoo, i got the top panel pack any idea on how to get the bottom?
<Flannel> omeil_: the update generates a new menu.lst, based on new kernels
<techie> cafuego_ this is a mess, do you know the command to remove this stupid program Virtualbox  via terminal?
<Flannel> techie: how did you install it?
<ToddEDM> okayyyyyyyy i did that rbil , but nothing in the volume>file>change device
<cafuego_> sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<B|00d|u5T> k i read that site im just havin a lil prob understandin complete
<utilisateur> arrenlex: , it doesn't install if there is not all the dependencies
<rbil> ToddEDM: did it say it was restarting?
<omeil_> Flannel: Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format.
<Frogzoo> infidel: right click -> new panel
<ToddEDM> ohhhh nope
<Flannel> omeil_: when you do what?
<ToddEDM> errors
<arrenlex> utilisateur: All the dependencies will be on the CD.
<ToddEDM> hold on
<techie> Flannel I downloded and try to install deb and somebody here added some library files to it. now is messing up my synpatic package. how do i remove via terminal?
<B|00d|u5T> can somebody pleaes help walk me thorugh so i can understand and learn how to do it?
<omeil_> Flannel: select Windows XP Professional from the grub boot loader
<ToddEDM>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                         * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: get_control:149: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Capture Volume,1': Invalid argument'...
<Flannel> omeil_: oh.  Right.  Which partition is your windows on?
<omeil_> Flannel: i installed ubuntu on first then, i did a ghost backup on the other patition of my XP
<techie> cafuego, thanks I just put that command and hope it worked.
<omeil_> Flannel: /dev/sda3
<Flannel> omeil_: the hd0,0 is wrong.  That needs to be hd0,2
<Flannel> omeil_: for the windows boot
<omeil_> Flannel: oh ok lemme try it
<ToddEDM> warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: set_control:873: failed to obtain info for control #24 (Invalid argument)'...
<techie> Flannel or cafuego i get this now in synaptic: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<techie> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<omeil_> Flannel: should i still put windows at the bottom?
<infidel> Frogzoo, not exactly the same is it?
<ToddEDM> anyone know that to do with those errors?
<Flannel> omeil_: windows needs to be after the "### End Debian automagic kernels list" line.  Always.
<techie> flannel how is that possible when cafuego just gave me the command to purge it.
<omeil_> Flannel: oh ok then lemme go test it thx
<ToddEDM> lalala
<techie> Flannel how do i get rid of this?
<amoun> Anywhere/one to discuss font rendering?
<Flannel> omeil_: any boot entry thing between that and the begin of that (line 52 of that paste) gets rewritten each time you get a new kernel (thats why those option things are there, they stay, and are used to generate the kernel parameters)
<riqz> hey fellas
<Dna^> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Dna^> does cedega is support to ubuntu
<Dna^> 5.04?
<riqz> I was wondering if someone could tell me some good Ubuntu widgets to use... Im using gdesklets but they seem a bit minimalistic?
<IndyGunFreak> I've got some FLV files, they play fine, but no audio
<IndyGunFreak> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techie> Flannel, I use this command: sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox but it did not work apparently in helping synaptic
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: They play in what?
<riqz> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ToddEDM> !audio
<krash123> hi all
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: anything, xine, mplayer, totem, all of them play fine, but no audio.
<riqz> arrenlex: hey mate
<kb9tua> while trying to install 6.06, the installer crashes. Something about ubiquity. Help!
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: And these players play audio in other movies fine?
<Lord_Maynoth> dumb question... if I have a launcher that uses gksu <insert program name>  is there a way to put my password in so I don't have to do it each time?
<arrenlex> riqz: Hiya.
<krash123> what program should i use for hd partitioning ?
<Flannel> Dna^: 5.04 isn't supported anymore by canonical, you should upgrade.  As for whether cedega work on it, you'd have to ask the cedega people
<cycro> a little help?
<riqz> arrenlex: u got any good widgets i could install?
<voidmage> what file is the list of installed packages stored on?
<arrenlex> riqz: Nope. Don't run gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: before i screwed up my PC and had to reinstall ubuntu(completely my fault), i remember i googled a site over this problem and found a fix, but now i can't find it.
<riqz> arrenlex: dang
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: And these players play audio in other movies fine?
<krash123> what program should i use for hd partitioning ?
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, perfectly
<amoun> Hi Again. Does the KDE environment render fonts differently, better maybe?
<mike01> think ill just upgrade to fiesty and hope that it works
<mike01> stupid sound card
<Flannel> krash123: gparted works fine.  There's also a partitioner in the isntaller, if that (installing) is what youre doing.
<riqz> arrenlex: u use kde?
<arrenlex> amoun: I've never had problems with KDE font rendering, while fonts in other applications were distorted.
<arrenlex> riqz: Yes.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Could you run mplayer from the command-line on one of these mysterious movies, and pastebin all output?
<techie> cafuego, after I use your command and entered password, this is what I get now: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<techie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: yeah, hang on
<krash123> flannel, no, i already installed..
<techie> cafuego does it make sense to you.
<Flannel> krash123: then gparted will work for you
<krash123> thanks
<matju> how do i burn ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso (732336128 bytes) if both CD recorders that I have, say that a 80 minute disc is too small?
<Kronuz> ... seems I won't be able to install Ubuntu... at least today :(
<ToddEDM> it might be the DVD?
<Flannel> krash123: but, you can't do any partitioning on mounted drives, so if you're modifying the partitions already in use, you'll probably need the liveCD
<amoun> Thanks arrenlex . . Can I install the necessary packages to transform ubuntu or do I have to load Kubuntu to sort the fonts?
<zcat[1] > matju: overburn
<arrenlex> matju: That's 698.4 MB. How big are your CDs?
<zcat[1] > sounds like they might be 650's
<techie> cafuego. did you read the error message I sent you.
<matju> arrenlex: they're advertised as "80 minute / 700 MB"
<arrenlex> amoun: No idea, sorry.
<arrenlex> matju: Then it should fit. Tight squeeze, but...
<zcat[1] > matju: what are you using to burn them?
<arrenlex> matju: What are you trying to burn it in
<techie> Flannel u still there?
<amoun> OK arrenlex. Thanks
<Flannel> matju: 700MB CDs are the size required for the ISO, and they do fit.
<ToddEDM> hahahahaha i have no idea what i did, but my sound is working!!!
<ToddEDM> ahhhhh the sweet sound of the Hip
<matju> zcat[1] : both the gnome file manager and /usr/bin/cdrecord
<rbil> ToddEDM: great :-)
<ToddEDM> ;)
<ToddEDM> im proud of myself
<ToddEDM> aha
<ToddEDM> got my vis card installed, now the sound
<utilisateur> in fact , my build-essential is not well installed, how can i install it
<rbil> ToddEDM: had i known it was hip you were after, I would have ignored you :-) just kidding
<ToddEDM> haha
<darek214> can any1 help me get sound working for tv? The video is displayed but there is no sound. any help would be greatly appreciated
<zcat[1] > matju: well, cdrecord should id the media.. what's it say?
<ToddEDM> its the only one that plays, its in .flac
<Flannel> utilisateur: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ToddEDM> how can i play .mp3s?
<utilisateur> no net
<arrenlex> matju: Pass the -overburn switch.
<amoun> \bye
<rbil> !codes | ToddEDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: now this is wierd, when i run it from terminal, it runs audio fine
<arrenlex> utilisateur: From the cdrom, like I said.
<rbil> !codecs | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToddEDM> !codecs
<Flannel> utilisateur: use apt-cdrom to add the CD you do have to your repositories, then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: The terminal solves all problems. :)
<ToddEDM> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: lol
<riqz> arrenlex: gnome rocks man!
<matju> arrenlex: i'm already trying that now
<arrenlex> riqz: Enjoy it.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: but how can i get it to work with the gui version?
<matju> zcat[1] : which line do you want? what does it start with?
<utilisateur> apt-cdrom add gives weird errors
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Can't answer that without knowing what the problem is.
<arrenlex> utilisateur: It's really hard to debug "weird errors".
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: hang on, i'll pastebin everything there.
<zcat[1] > matju: somewhere in the output it should say what size the disks are. You shouldn't need -overburn if they really are 700M disks.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: If it ran fine, then there's nothing to pastebin. Must be some settings in your gui.
<techie> Flannel this is the error now:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<techie> <techie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<techie> flannel Can you help
<utilisateur> long file names locked..
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: yeah, i guess that makes sense
<Flannel> techie: if you're not using sudo, use sudo.  If you are using sudo, close any other package managers (synaptic, etc)
<Flannel> utilisateur: What command did you give to get that error?
<Allen3373> that was wierd.. couldn't see anyones posts. had to reconnect
<techie> Flannel I closed all the packages.
<utilisateur> apt-cdrom add
<techie> ok how I use the sudo command to remove the program then
<Allen3373> can anyone help me with installing drivers using ndiswrapper? it's telling me ndiswrapper is not a valid command
<utilisateur> i forgot sudo ?
<Flannel> utilisateur: sounds like it
<arrenlex> !ndiswrapper | Allen3373
<zcat[1] > fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg ? :-)
<ubotu> Allen3373: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<utilisateur> upstairs...
<techie> Flannel what is the sudo command I should use them to remove the program Virtualbox?
<leeba> Hello..what is the command for network configuration for my ubuntu server..also do i use sudo or su or sudo su?
<riqz> Anyone know of any good widgets please guys?
<Kronuz> I guess dmraid "won't work with my configuration"
<matju> zcat[1] : i don't know where that "somewhere" is. i only see lines about the device and the driver.
<utilisateur> the apt-cdrom ends clean :)*
<kb9tua> ???ubuntu installer crashes??? help!
<utilisateur> apt-get install in progress , thx
<techie> Flannel give me the sudo command to remove the program then!!
<leeba> i only have one ethernet device..probably eth0 and it gets its config from a DHCP server..so i probably need to enter Network Configuration atuo eth0 the iface eth0 inet dhcp but do i precede it with sudo?
<utilisateur> thx guys
<utilisateur> compiling works fine now
<arrenlex> utilisateur: yw. What are you compiling?
<owner__> can someone help me test my php files
<techie> What's the sudo command to remove virtualbox?
<Radica1Faith> Help! I can't put my wireless card in monitor mode!
<owner__> they will not run on localhost
<zcat[1] > matju: well I'm stumped.
<arrenlex> techie: Reboot. Then run sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox
<techie> Flannel, what is the Sudo command in terminal to remove the VirtualBox? Can you read me?
<techie> arrenlex. thanks.
<utilisateur> arrenlex: tring to get a web environement working , apache, php , mysql...
<arrenlex> Flannel: Not a word. It was easier than trying to figure out what was holding the lockfile.
<owner__> i cannot run test.php
<utilisateur> and without internet, pretty long to get it done
<arrenlex> utilisateur: Make sure those packages aren't on the CD before you compile them.
<Flannel> utilisateur: which CD do you have?
<utilisateur> livecd
<matju> zcat[1] : shrug, thanks anyway
<utilisateur> 6.10 i think
<zcat[1] > utilisateur: bug shortcut to get a working web server... add the !seveas repo then apt-get install ubuntu-lamp.
<Flannel> utilisateur: Grab a real CD.  The alternate, or server.  It's a real repository on there.  And, the server has LAMP on it in packages.
<Radica1Faith> i'm unable to put my wireless card ino entmonitor mode it keeps saying, invalid argum
<Flannel> zcat[1] : he has no 'net
<zcat[1] > ahh, ok..
<B|00d|u5T> ok it says Now add the Beryl Project's repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> utilisateur: I think the alternate has all those packages too.  Let me check for you.
<utilisateur> zcat : t' havent internet
<B|00d|u5T> where do i get the repository
<B|00d|u5T> ?
<B|00d|u5T> i have synaptic package manager
<B|00d|u5T> open
<zcat[1] > you want a webserver on a machine with no net connection..? hmm...
<Flannel> utilisateur: right.  Download and burn the alternate CD.
<Ktron> There any common graphical frontends to configure Xorg on ubuntu?
<Radica1Faith> !monitor mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor mode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> utilisateur: Then use apt-cdrom to add the alternate CD to your repositories, and apache et al are in it.
<asoldier> Is there a minimum requirements worksheet I can look at
<Radica1Faith> Can someone help with my monitor mode problem?
<arrenlex> Ktron: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shockwave1> !adobe flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !flash | shockwave1
<ubotu> shockwave1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<utilisateur> Flannel , zcat, arrenlex: thx for ur help .got to go
<asoldier> !ubuntu minimum requirements
<asoldier> !minimum requirements
<Flannel> sigh.  arrenlex, the alternate CD is what should've been recommended from the beginning.  Wouldve saved a good bit of hassle
<asoldier> Does anyone know of a recommended system configuration? AKA Minimum requirements
<|omegabeta|> Question : What is the fastest framebuffer movie lib?   fbdev? directfb? what are the options?
<matju> zcat[1] : cdrecord -verbose had to be used
<matju> zcat[1] : Blocks remaining: -21513; RBlocks remaining: -10732
<arrenlex> Flannel: Well he didn't exactly say he was compiling apache... he started out with a generic "C Compiler can't create executables".
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: oddly enough, i was just messing around, the FLV's play fine on VLC... none of my other players though(unless its Mplayer via terminal), plays the sound, very wierd.
<matju> zcat[1] : what does this mean? ->   ATIP start of lead in:  -11849 (97:24/01)
<shockwave1> how do i access backports
<Flannel> arrenlex: right, I know.  It's... troublesome when we don't get info on the real issue ;)
<techie_> arrendel i still get this error E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Flannel> asoldier: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606#head-e15a51f7ff4cac464dfd54cbed7506ef13814de3
<Freeman> why is it that when im using kwifimanager it lets me see the connections but i cant connect to them?
<asoldier> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/510?highlight=%28minimum%29%7C%28requirements%29 <<
<dRk_sHd0w> hey guys when i am running ubuntu server and my spt-get is broke i tried replacing the sources.list but got the same error
<asoldier> I found it thanks
<Freeman> it was working before
<Freeman> but now it wont
<BeepAU> whats the command to determine my chipset?
<arrenlex> techie_: And if you run "sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox"?
<shockwave1> any help with adobe flash?
<rpc> is there an easy way to check what version of a given module am i using?
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: "broke"?  What does broke consist of?
<rpc> like modinfo or something
<Freeman> can anyone help me?
<Linuturk> I'm trying to enable direct rendering on my ati card. I've attempted using the open source driver, but no direct rendering
<shockwave1> iv'e installed it a few times, but so far firefox can't see it
<arrenlex> Linuturk: What card?
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, it doesnt work it says the dependencies are missing
<Flannel> shockwave1: you don't want to enable the entire backports.  What you want to do is go to packages.ubuntu.com, scroll to your backports (edgy or dapper backports), find flash, download that deb, and manually install that particular one
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: what are you installing?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro (rev 5c)
<dtolj> Hi all, I have Edgy CD, how do I upgrade dapper to Edgy from CD.
<shockwave1> Flannel: thanks
<techie_> arrenlex. I did and now this: dpkg: error processing virtualbox (--purge):
<techie_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<techie_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<techie_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<techie_>  virtualbox
<Flannel> dtolj: which Edgy CD do you have?
<Zambezi> What should I think about if I have to put printerserver, Irssi, CenterICQ, fileserver and firewall on the same computer? How can I make it strong a secure?
<dRk_sHd0w> flannel mysql-server i tried to apt-get update and got the error
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, I logged onto ubuntu today just now and my application switchbar is gone.  I can switch channels through a panel thing I found "Window Selector", but that's a pain.  Any idea why my switchbar is gone?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: I have direct rendering working on another machine at work, running dapper, but I don't remember how I got it working
<dtolj> Flannel: 6.10
<Flannel> dtolj: right, that's Edgy.  Desktop? or Alternate?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: I'm running a dapper to edgy upgrade at home
<techie_> arrenlex is there a different way of removing this?
<dtolj> Flannel: Desktop
<arrenlex> techie_: Looks like you're going to have to reinstall and then remove it.
<Flannel> dtolj: you can't upgrade with the Desktop CD, just install.  You'll need the alternate CD, or just upgrade from the interblags.
<techie_> arrenlex, I tried to reinstall and it will not do it> It never really installed
<arrenlex> Linuturk: I'm not familiar with that card. Is it really old?
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: and which packages have unmet dependencies?
<Linuturk> not terribly old I don't think
<techie_> arrenlex. then what is the best way to re-install I just downloaded the package from virtualbox.org
<Linuturk> it has a tv tuner and such arrenlex
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, any of them including apt-get update :(
<techie_> and then double clicked on it
<arrenlex> techie_: Do you still have that package?
<duckdown> Hi all.. Is anyone familiar with running X programs on a remote box through ssh? (ssh -X outside.machine.com) I am able to run individual applications like 'firefox' and 'konqueror' and what not, but I can't seem to figure out how to get into my own Window Manager (like GNOME).. I'd rather open a whole desktop rather than running individual X programs by hand every time
<arrenlex> Linuturk: Okay. Do you want to try fglrx for it?
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: That last sentence doesn't make any sense, honestly.  So, what you're saying is any package you try and install has unmet dependencies?  Arlight.  Pastebin your sources.list
<bradp>  i use hidd --search to get bluetooth mouse and keyboard ... but it only lasts approx 30 min ... ive seen info out there ... just short on time ... any thoughts
<soyke> is there an easy way to install lilo?
<BeepAU> whats the command to determine my chipset?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: since the ati driver isn't working, I guess I don
<Linuturk> arrenlex: since the ati driver isn't working, I guess I don't have a choice*
<xelados> duckdown: Have you tried sending "startx" or "gdm" or "kdm", etc?
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, whats the pastebin url
<arrenlex> Linuturk: Wait, what driver were you trying, exactly?
<Flannel> !paste | dRk_sHd0w
<ubotu> dRk_sHd0w: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gyaresu> BeepAU: 'lspci' and it'll be in that list.
<techie_> arrenlex I put it on the trash.... how do i retrieve it.
<Linuturk> arrenlex: the open source driver
<Linuturk> arrenlex: "ati"
<techie_> arrenlex and how do i install .... by double clicking on it
<shockwave1> can someone give me the code to uninstall adobe flash before i try to reinstall it
<duckdown> xelados, yeah, i tried startx and it started X on the actual machine and displayed it to the remote box's monitor, never opened a desktop for me
<BeepAU> gyaresu - which one is my chipset?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<arrenlex> Linuturk: There's your problem. That driver doesn't provide any 3D acceleration at all.
<Linuturk> that one
<arrenlex> Linuturk: You want to try the "radeon" driver instead.
<B|00d|u5T> alright
<techie_> arrenlex the package in in the trash but I can see it there
<gyaresu> BeepAU: pastebin the output and I'll tell you.
<Linuturk> arrenlex: I followed the link I just gave you
<B|00d|u5T> i have to update my repositories from command
<B|00d|u5T> i dont know how
<Linuturk> arrenlex: the "radeon" driver
<Flannel> shockwave1: you don't want to unisntall.  That new package is treated as an updated version of the old one.  And you do need the rest of the packages (the plugins package, etc) to run that new one
<techie_> arrenlex, tell me how to retrieve and then how to install it?
<tjl30> is there any other desktop environments besides kde and gnome ?
<Radica1Faith> does anyone know where i can get help for my wireless monitor mode problem?
<rbil> duckdown: look at System ... Preferences ... Remote Desktop
<Flannel> tjl30: there's... dozens, if not hundreds.
<tjl30> for ubuntu?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: that wiki page is what I followed. The driver installed, but no direct rendering
<xelados> duckdown: You should try running one of the DMs, then. If "startx" starts just X, then your gdm or kdm, etc settings are in an xinitrc file
<arrenlex> Linuturk: Are you on that machine right now? Try changing "ati" to "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xelados> or something similar.
<Flannel> tjl30: Ubuntu is just linux.  But, 'official' ubuntu projects, you can also try Xubuntu, which uses XFCE
<killown> exist monitor wireless?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: ok, I'll try that
<BUMBACL0T> what's the best filesystem for jump drives?
<techie_> arrendlex should I redownload and re-install
<Radica1Faith> I have a wireless card, and its up and running
<gyaresu> Radica1Faith: Could you be more specific please?
<K3nto> !gnutella
<xelados> BUMBACL0T: usbfs?
<Flannel> BUMBACL0T: probably fat32
<shockwave1> Flannel: I have dl and installled the gz file but the browser doesn't see it. so I should already have adobe 9 installed, but when i hit about:plugins it's not there
<arrenlex> techie_: Just drag it out of your trsah.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> trash
<Radica1Faith> but whenever i try to set it to monitor mode it says invalid argument
<colk> I am wondering why a Intel 3945 wireless card would freeze the install process of ubuntu
<BeepAU> gyaresu - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8875/ thanks
<gyaresu> Radica1Faith: Do you know if it's supported by that chip?
<Flannel> shockwave1: No.  You don't want the .gz, you want to download the deb file.  ARe you on edgy? or dapper?  and i386?
<shockwave1> edgy i386
<xelados> Can anyone help me install a mouse cursor theme I got from gnome-look.org?
<Radica1Faith> gyaresu: I'm not sure
<Linuturk> arrenlex: be right back, restarting X
<techie_> arrendlex how to open debmanager, archive manager or other?
<xelados> It didn't come with instructions
<voraistos> Hey guys. i try to access a LiveCD ubuntu session (with ssh, ssh server and clients were installed) but for some reason it wont work, any idea ?
<Flannel> shockwave1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Ff%2Fflashplugin-nonfree%2Fflashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb&md5sum=0faed1cd5a2e09018c4fd49063c4b7c1&arch=i386&type=main  pick a mirror
<Radica1Faith> gyaresu: i'm using it right now for my internet, but i want to be able to capture packets
<BUMBACL0T> Flannel, why fast32?
<techie_> arrendlex the package is now in desktop... just double click it?
<B|00d|u5T> can somebody please help me with this i have im at the site tellin me how to do it but im havin trouble
<B|00d|u5T> its with repositories
<B|00d|u5T> and doing it from a command prompt
<gyaresu> BeepAU: Notice how that screams mcp51 :)
<arrenlex> techie_: No.
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8876
<Flannel> BUMBACL0T: FAT32... because if youre using a thumbdrive, you want it to be readable everywhere
<gyaresu> Radica1Faith: Some cards can't be set to do that.
<dRk_sHd0w> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8876/
<techie_> arrenlex that is what I did before, so that was all the problem.
<xelados> voraistos: If my understanding of SSH is right, then you wouldn't be able to access a remote computer's RAM all that well. The LiveCD is pure RAM.
<arrenlex> techie_: Open your desktop in terminal. Then run sudo dpkg -i <package.deb> from the terminal, where <package.deb> is the name of your package.
<|omegabeta|> Question : What is the fastest framebuffer movie lib?   fbdev? directfb? what are the options?
<arrenlex> techie_: That was not the problem. It's a perfectly fine way of installing. I just want to see the output.
<Radica1Faith> so even though it can scan and connect to wireless networks it can't capture packets?
<BeepAU> gyaresu - i'm a total n00b. i had no idea what i was looking for. thankyou.
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: hmm.  all looks in order there.  `sudo apt-get update` doesn't fix the issue?  do you get any errrs doing that?
<gbertek> Is anyone here running x chat and obsidian?
<gyaresu> !prefix | Radica1Faith
<ubotu> Radica1Faith: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<voraistos> xelados: it should be possible though as ram is read and write
<techie_> arrenlex how do i open my desktop in terminal??? please explain
<gyaresu> Radica1Faith: Yes.
<arrenlex> techie_: Open terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop"
<Radica1Faith> gyaresu: thats a shame, so its possible that i can't get air crack to work with it?
<Radica1Faith> gyaresu: no matter what
<Radica1Faith> !prefix
<ubotu> If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<shockwave1> flannel. i am getting: only one package installer can run at a time, but have nothing open. when i ran it the first time i got an error so is it maybe still trying to load?
<techie_> arrenlex did you see it?
<arrenlex> techie_: Did I see what?
<gyaresu> Radica1Faith: Yes. I've an intel chipset in this laptop but i bought a netgear wg511(or something like that) for capturing packets.
<Flannel> shockwave1: Do you have update-manager running?  or an apt-get running somewhere?
<pyrohotdog> Where would I begin configuring a TV plugged in via s-video? (nvidia card)
<bruenig> !tvout | pyrohotdog
<ubotu> pyrohotdog: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<shockwave1> no no where
<Radica1Faith> gyaresu: thankyou very much
<shockwave1> i have this and the package installer open
<gbertek> Is anyone here running a linux fserve?
<shockwave1> flannel: atleast that I can see
<techie_> <arrenlex>I did , what do you see
<Flannel> shockwave1: Did you have to give your password to run it?  Open up a terminal, navigate, and `sudo dpkg -i [packagename] `
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, I get an error when i apt-get update heres the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8879
<arrenlex> techie_: What?
<techie_> arrenlex here is what I see now: ralph@ralph-desktop:~/Desktop$
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: you need to use sudo.  `sudo apt-get update`
<arrenlex> techie_: Type:  ls *virtual*
<arrenlex> techie_: What's the output?
<AzMoo> Does anybody know how I can install the pdfLib stuff for php5?
<shockwave1> flanne: thanks ill try that
<techie_> <arrenlex>no output just what I type on the previous lines
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, I got the same error
<bruenig> dRk_sHd0w, perhaps de is failing try sudo sed 's/de./us./g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update
<arrenlex> techie_: Did you drag the virtualbox package out of the trash?
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: Looks like you're having network problems.  Change your mirror.
<K3nto> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<techie_> arrenlex. yes i did and put in desktop
<arrenlex> techie_: What does "ls *.deb | wc -l" say?
<bruenig> dRk_sHd0w, don't put that " in there
<K3nto> can you convert rpm to deb?
<techie_> arrenlex all i have is the installation package in desktop
<arrenlex> !alien | K3nto
<dRk_sHd0w> yes
<ubotu> K3nto: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<dRk_sHd0w> use alien
<techie_> nothing more
<arrenlex> techie_: Run my command and tell me what it says.
<bruenig> K3nto, better to compile if you can
<Flannel> K3nto: help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<K3nto> kk
<techie_> arrendlex can we do
<BUMBACL0T> !lol | Flannel
<techie_>  "ls *.deb | wc -l" this command?
<Radica1Faith> simple question! Is there a way to paste into my ntfs partition from my linux filesystem? it tells me it is read only, any way to make it not just read only?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | Radica1Faith
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | Radica1Faith
<ubotu> Radica1Faith: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<arrenlex> techie_: Yes.
<techie_> arrenlex can we do this in a private room I am very confuse
<Linuturk> arrenlex: that didn't work
<Radica1Faith> thankyou
<techie_> arrenlex it says command not found
<arrenlex> techie_: Fine. Join #arrenlex
<thynctank> What's up folks.
<bruenig> !howdy | thynctank
<ubotu> thynctank: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Linuturk> arrenlex: the switch from "ati" to "radeon" didn't work
<arrenlex> Linuturk: Did X start at all?
<Linuturk> no
<thynctank> ubuntu noob here, trying to figure out exactly how apache2 (version installed by synaptic, so 2.0 something) configs
<thynctank> I've been working with 1.x forever
<|omegabeta|> using mplayer in the frambeuffer, I have so far figured out the following mplayer -vo svga -ao alsa *moviename*  but its rather sluggish, and I am on a high end pc.. any suggestions?
<arrenlex> Linuturk: Do you remember the error message?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: the error returned was no screens found
<thynctank> dunno where zackly is the best place for specific help
<arrenlex> Linuturk: I thought so... could you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf, just for my curiosity?
<Linuturk> arrenlex: sure, give me a second
<yell0w> guys, how come gmake is not in the repository ?
* bruenig is confused by zackly
<arrenlex> Linuturk: Other than that, looks like you'll have to use fglrx, yeah. Here's a good guide:
<arrenlex> !ati | Linuturk
<ubotu> Linuturk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> yell0w, what is gmake
<gleamnite> Anyone here using a Wireless NIC with a Marvell Chipset?
<colk> yell0w, gmake = the make for linux anyway
<voidmage> really stupid question but how do i burn an iso in windows?
<gleamnite> Nero
<yell0w> bruenig, gnu make i think
<bruenig> voidmage, http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<thynctank> or a freeare burner
<yell0w> colk, what do you mean ?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know how to make it so when I click on a launcher (gksu <program>) I don't have to enter my password?
<thynctank> freeware even
<bruenig> yell0w, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<colk> yell0w, the make in ubuntu is gmake
<yell0w> colk,  can i use make where gmake is
<colk> yes
<yell0w> uhm absolutely sure ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Flannel> thynctank: Well, apache2.conf holds generic config stuff (serverwide), /sites-available/ has sites (virtual hosts), mods-available has the modules, the -enabled counterparts hold the enabled versions (a symlink, a2enmod or a2ensite to link easily)
<colk> just get build-essential using the command that bruenig  said to install it
<IndyGunFreak> i love it when people ask for help, then question the answer
<bruenig> Lord_Maynoth, you have to add an exception in the sudoers file which I have never been able for some bizarre reason been able to successfully do
<Linuturk> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/383099
<Linuturk> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/383099
<bruenig> s/been able//
<yell0w> colk, i already did that long ago, right now i'm trying to build something that specifically says gmake in the instruction. can i still use make ?
<Linuturk> whoops
<gleamnite> Why is that IndyGunFreak?
<colk> yes
<yell0w> colk, is that yes for me ? lol
<colk> yes yell0w
<Flannel> thynctank: any site specific stuff should be put in the appropriate virtual host file, the modules have two files each, a .conf and a .load, the conf holds config stuff for the module, the .load actually loads the modules themselves
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: it makes me laugh.. i'm not saying questioning why they should do it, i'm saying, questioning if it will work before even trying it.
<thynctank> @Flannel: Thanks, I'd figured the root dir but want to remap it so it's in a folder I have native permissions like ~
<gleamnite> IndyGunFreak, can you help me then? ;)
<colk> instructions are probly made if you had freebsd
<thynctank> also I'm not getting -k restart to work
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: maybe you misunderstood.
<colk> in freebsd that will make a diffrence
<yell0w> colk, ok, i'll try that, if you see me go *blip* you know what happen
<Flannel> thynctank: Actually, usermod is already enabled.  Just make a public_html folder in your homedir, and you'll be able to get there with /~username/ on your server
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: i don't have a problem helping people
<Linuturk> arrenlex: see anything interesting in there ?
<yell0w> colk, =P
<gleamnite> IndyGunFreak, no, I understood. I was just playing. I need some help and I can't seem to get anyone's attention.
<Flannel> thynctank: er, userdirs module
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: if i can help, i gladly will.
<Lord_Maynoth> bruenig, thanks I will just leave it as is.. ^_^
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: whats the malfunction?
<shockwave1> flannel: even after i restarted I am still getting the same only one installer can run. could it be cause i already installed the gz file from adobe?
<gleamnite> IndyGunFreak, I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, since I couldn't find my windows install disks, but now I can't get the laptop's wireless NIC to work.
<leafw> any clues on how to put the computer to sleep from the command line?
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, I have this file called sources.list.lock and it has a number on it could that have something to do with it?
<arrenlex> Linuturk: No, it's fine. If that doesn't work for you, going to have to try fglrx.
<Flannel> thynctank: otherwise, you'll be editing things in sites-available, changing the DocumentRoot and stuff.
<shockwave1> i don't know how to navigate to the package in terminal
<thynctank> right
<leafw> which command is the sleep button calling?
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: have you looked at the wireless wiki?.. i know VERY little about getting wireless up and running, sorry.
<colk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | gleamnite
<ubotu> gleamnite: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yell0w> colk, it's building now so it looks like it's good. Thanks! :P
<colk> yw
<thynctank> I was intending to change DocumentRoot but as I say apache won't restart so it won't reload the conf file
<gleamnite> IndyGunFreak, that's okay. I'll have a look =)
<bruenig> hmmm, no thanks here
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: ok...
<Flannel> thynctank: What error do you get when trying to restart?
<thynctank> let me rerun
<gleamnite> IndyGunFreak, I question your solution though. I just don't think it will work... haha ;)
<bruenig> leafw, it is using gdm
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: lol,
<thynctank> "no listening sockets available, shutting down"
<Flannel> thynctank: what command are you using to restart, at that?
<thynctank> the -k option
<Flannel> thynctank: -k option for what?
<leafw> bruenig:  gdm ? the gnome display manager ?
<bruenig> leafw, yep
<Flannel> thynctank: `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` restarts apache
<leafw> bruenig: hum I am surprised.
<thynctank> should I run native apachectl? I've been running apache2 since that's visible from everywhere
<thynctank> hmm
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: What solution is being questioned? xD
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, I ahv a file called sources.list.lock with a number on it could that be the problem it's in the same dir as sources.list?
<thynctank> when I try running straight apache2 restart it gives me the options list like I left something out
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: it was something you told someone how to do above, then they made a comment like "are you sure"....
<theilliniguy> im looking for a keystroke macro ap to use for repeat keystrokes?
<leafw> bruenig: but one can't call sudo /etc/init.d/gdm suspend , or can I ?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Oh, it was to ME? xD *reads*
<IndyGunFreak> i think it was you, maybe not.
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: ARe you editing your sources.list soemwhere?  Maybe the software properties dialog or whatnot?
<bruenig> leafw, don't know exactly what it does, just know that it uses gdm which is why shutting down or restarting doesn't require a password
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: its not just computers that it cracks me up, occasionally people at work will ask me a question, etc, and they'll say, "thts not right is it"... well if they kenw so freakin much, why did they ask?
<Ktron> Here's a question for the channel... I've got X up and running on ubuntu, but if I logout/restart/shutdown the computer, the monitors go black and it seems to hang
<Ktron> Any suggestions?
<leafw> bruenig: oh I see. That's only for session purposes. What I wondered is the actual acpi or apm command called by whatever is putting the laptop to sleep
<bruenig> yeah don't know
<thynctank> I have no init.d dir under etc either... hmm... all syaptic's doing, all I've manually installed is rails and gems
<Ktron> Also, if I try to switch to a different console it seems to 'hang' too
<Flannel> thynctank: oh, are you on edgy?
<thynctank> yes
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, it was when i made the list
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: did you exit out of it?
<Flannel> thynctank: right.  Edgy uses upstart.  I... am unsure how to restart apache with upstart.
<thynctank> never heard of upstart
<C41R0> hi.., anyone here uses third party program to stable the linux download speed ?
<Flannel> !upstart | thynctank
<ubotu> thynctank: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, yes
<Ktron> Ubuntu seems to hang when I try to shutdown/restart X, any suggestions?
<morg> I have a small problem I can't get sound to come from my sound card, I can get it from the built in on my motherboard, and it won't let me change the default sound card
<thynctank> cool bot
<marx2k> isnt apache in /etc/init.d?
<shockwave1> flannel: I dl adobe flash to the desktop. How do i install it there through terminal
<thynctank> very impressed with how well ubuntu functions too man, I haven't touched linux in forever
<kruncher> hey, is there and alternative/remake of that program called ubuntu center/icenterx/hive? It isnt maintained anymore so I dont really want to use that specifically, but i do want an all in one package that works like it.
<thynctank> all the drivers were right straight out of the box
<Flannel> shockwave1: sudo dpkg -i [package] 
<maxxism> good evening folks.   Quick NFS question.  is there a place where ubuntu stores its keys for client machines?  I formatted a client ubuntu box.  and the ubuntu server is denying access now.  the log says "mount request from unknown host 192.168.1.69 for /videoz (/videoz)"  The IP hasnt changed so I know my exports file is ok.  I assume its an old hash stopping verification??????
<asoldier> for some reason I still can't get mp3s to play
<shockwave1> flanne: do i need to be in the desktop directory?
<Flannel> marx2k: aparently not in edgy (with upstart)
<Flannel> shockwave1: you need to be in the directory of the deb file
<DemisM> Is there anyway I can remove the annoying boot-up ubuntu logo with the progress bar?? is that part of menu.lst?
<asoldier> You can't remove it, but you can change it.
<rbil> Isn't this the way to start apache?  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<arrenlex> DemisM: Yep. Go to menu.lst and remove "splash" from the #kopt= line.
<asoldier> No matter what you do, you're going to have a bootup screen for the drivers to load
<DemisM> so i can't see kernel parameters and what is loading?
<marx2k> I *would* actually like to see my bootup show what its doing and not the Ubuntu screeb
<arrenlex> DemisM: Then run sudo update-grub
<shockwave1> flannel: how do i get there. i can get to the desktop
* NZheretic sings Where have all the real internal full-hardware modems gone? ( long time passing )
<DemisM> k thx :)
<|omegabeta|> using mplayer in the frambeuffer, I have so far figured out the following mplayer -vo svga -ao alsa *moviename*  but its rather sluggish, and I am on a high end pc.. any suggestions?
<marx2k> then again, I reboot my box so infrequently, it really doesnt matter
<thynctank> will look into things. Thanks much Flannel, rbil
<thynctank> TTFN
<Flannel> DemisM: yeah, remove 'splash' and add 'nosplash'
<rocca> My ADSL connection needs a login and password (pppoe), but sometimes I move to other places where I use ADSL cable connection without login and password, and sometimes to other places where I use wifi, so my question is : is there a tool that can manage those 3 ways to get connected ?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Speaking of support nightmares... here is a screenshot of the install I asked him to take. http://konstant.ls.la/uploads/Screenshot.png
<asoldier> Windows dosn't show anything, but I prefer Ubuntu's way of actually showing you what the heck is going on instead of going "why is this taking so #$#%ing long to load?"
<NZheretic> Any recomendations for a cheap internal 56k soft modem that *works* out of the box with Ubuntu.
<Ktron> Anyone know why ubuntu might appear to hang every time I try to logout/switch TTYs/restart/ etc?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: -___-
<Flannel> shockwave1: cd Desktop
<Flannel> shockwave1: linux is case sensitive
<NZheretic> What 56k  chipset works.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: lol
<voidmage> say i have a list of packages separated by newlines. Would "cat file |xargs sudo apt-get install" work to install them all?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: that might possibly be the funniest thing i've ever seen
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: I don't feel like laughing. ;__;
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: well, if it helps any, it has me in hysterics..lmao
<IndyGunFreak> dude i'll laugh about that all night.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<tonyyarusso> NZheretic: get a serial.  (I have a Conexant, but not ootb)
<gleamnite> What's the terminal command to open a program on linux?
<BeepAU> i'm trying to follow this - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<theilliniguy>  help - im looking for a keystroke macro ap to use for repeat keystrokes?
<maxxism> good evening folks.   Quick NFS question.  is there a place where ubuntu stores its keys for client machines?  I formatted a client ubuntu box.  and the ubuntu server is denying access now.  the server log says "mount request from unknown host 192.168.1.69 for /blah (/blah)"  The IP hasnt changed so I know my exports file is ok.  I assume its an old hash stopping verification??????
<Flannel> gleamnite: the program name (or something like it, depending on the program)
<kelsin> gleamnite: what do you mean by open a program? If the program is called "synaptic" you just type "synaptic" in the term
<ghetek> hey guys, i have remote hosting for my website and i use sshfs to mount it to a folder in my media directory. as of now every time that my computer starts up i need to re-enter in the sshfs mount command and put in the directory. I would liket o put it in the auto start applications but then i still need to put in the password. can someone please walk me through how to get ssh-keygen working so that i no longer need a password?
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: i'm just amazed that the date version # and titel of the program didn't tell you everything you needed to know..lol
<BeepAU> but don't know what to put in $sudo modprobe snd- could someone help me?
<NZheretic> tonyyarusso : I'm reparing an older couples PC. New External modem are too expensive.
<DemisM> how do i make an xpm.gz file?
<gleamnite> Flannel, so, simply the name and nothing else? I'll give it a shot.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Where do these people come from? Sweet jesus...
<BUMBACL0T> them sneakers on your feet cost $100 a pop, my peoples making fifty cents a day in sweathops; to make them kicks, so you can look good; you think we open restaurants coz we cook good?; hell no, we aint got no choice, i gotta speak up without me my people have no voice!
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: i know man, it kills me..lol
<tonyyarusso> NZheretic: $5-10?
<Flannel> gleamnite: Yeah, well, if the full name is the command (which it usually is), also... you can try typing a few letters, then hit tab.  Linux has tab complete too
<NZheretic> tonyyarusso : I just got a second hand one that smoked itself due to the incorrect PS supplied.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: you should save that and post it on how not to post a screenshot posing a problem..lol
<NZheretic> tonyyarusso : $64new.
<shockwave1> flannel: from the desktop i ran, sudo dpkg -i [flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.31.0.1ubuntu1~edgy1_i386.deb]  but got an error saying no such file or directory
<gleamnite> Flannel, thank you, friend.
<Allen3373> what is the makefile (stupid question I'm sure)
<duckdown> I have no 'apt-file' command.
<duckdown> How do I search for a file?
<tonyyarusso> NZheretic: don't buy new.  I have an old serial for the old one's I'm redoing myself.
<arrenlex> duckdown: What are you trying to do?
<BUMBACL0T> apt-cache search <hang low>
<duckdown> arrenlex, install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<duckdown> something im trying to install wont work without it
<duckdown> and i cant find it
<yell0w> hey guys, when i do export VAR=etc where is that info stored ?
<Flannel> shockwave1: no brackets
<morg> Can somebody help me convince this that my default card is my audigy and not my motherboard built in? It keeps changing the default back.
<asoldier> is there a way to convert windows applications to linux/ubuntu compatible applications?
<Allen3373> what si the makefile? and how do I use it?
<Meheren> what's the cp parameter to make a symlink?
<arrenlex> duckdown: What do you need apt-file for?
<shockwave1> flannel: ok thanks
<NZheretic> tonyyarusso : So did I, but now ( after around 30 computers supplied ) I have run out.
<Meheren> 	ive forgotten it
<thoreauputic> duckdown: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file-update && apt-file search <whatever>
<marx2k> morg: disable your internal sound in BIOS
<Ktron> So If I try to logout/restart/shutdown X or even switch to a different TTY, my screen(s) go black and I can't do anything. Any suggestions for what is wrong?
<duckdown> arrenlex, to see what package has these files
<yell0w> Meheren, ln -s
<duckdown> thoreauputic, ill try that thanks
<marx2k> !wine | asoldier
<ubotu> asoldier: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Meheren> yell0w, oh! hehe thanks..
<voidmage> Ktron: tried booting without usplash?
<arrenlex> duckdown: Oh. You could install apt-file or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<asoldier> saW33t
<Ktron> voidmage: no, I haven't
<yell0w> hey guys, when i do export VAR=etc where is that info stored ?
<Ktron> voidmage: I'll try to find where to turn that outt
<Ktron> voidmage: *off
<Allen3373> what is make file???
<morg> marx2k: it's not my internal sound it's the integrated sound card that's built into my motherboard. Everytime I try to change the default to my audigy it just changes it back.
<voidmage> ktron: at boot time you can hit e over your boot, e over the first thing, remove "ro quiet splash", then hit b
<marx2k> morg: yeah just use BIOS to turn off the integrated sound
<thoreauputic> ALL4N: a make file is used for compiling and is usually created in the source directory
<voidmage> ktron: if that works, you can remove it permanently by deleting "ro quiet splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<voidmage> ktron: adding to that, i mean from the kernel you're bootin to
<thoreauputic> bah - s/ALL4N / Allen3373
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: so, how do I use it?
<rbil> morg: you could try blacklisting the kernel driver for the onboard sound. that might work
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: what are you trying to do ?
<NZheretic> External Modems are selling for $64 NZ ( $44 US ), Old ones are getting rare, can anyone recomend a cheaper current internal soft modem chipset that work in Ubuntu/ Linux in general?
<maxxism> NFS question.  is there a place where ubuntu stores its keys for client machines?  I formatted a client ubuntu box.  and the ubuntu server is denying access now.  the server log says "mount request from unknown host 192.168.1.69 for /blah (/blah)"  The IP hasnt changed so I know my exports file is ok.  My hosts file still lists the proper computer name and ip for the client.  I assume its an old hash stopping verification??????
<gyaresu> Allen3373: hey.
<_cerberus_> does anyone know why a vanilla kernel (2.6.19.7) would fail to boot with the last message being "usbcore: register new interfaces usbhid" and how I could fix it? This kernel has never worked, I only just compiled it
<Flannel> !hardware | NZheretic
<ubotu> NZheretic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<marx2k> why are external modems so expensive?? ITs not like anyone uses them
<shockwave1> flannel: it says it installed, but i still can't see it in about:plugins. Is that normal?
<NZheretic> ubotu : thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gleamnite> - and a hot bot at that.
<_cerberus_> NZheretic, the dse internal modem works well, I'm using it right now, you have to download and compile the driver available from intel but it's no problem
<asoldier> ubotu : love me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ktron> voidmage: you think that will help when I try to logout after its already started?
<colk> I have a dell Inspiron E1505 that wont load wireless
<asoldier> lmfao
<tonyyarusso> !love | asoldier
<ubotu> asoldier: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<B|00d|u5T> hat up all
<colk> when it tries the wifi light will blink but never go solid
<marx2k> colk: integrated wireless laptop?
<Ktron> voidmage: Because it boots with the splash and everything correctly initially, and I log in
<asoldier> hahaha
<asoldier> that's sw33t
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: same thing for the last 6 hours. trying to get my wrieless to work. Now I'm trying to use native drivers, and I found instructions, but it just says 'use makefile' to set osme stuff
<Ktron> voidmage: it's only when I try to logout after that that shit hits the fan
<colk> its a Intel Pro Wireless 3945
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, when did that screwball factoid get added?
<Allen3373> gyaresu: hey man!
<B|00d|u5T> im adding repositories to get the packages for beryl but the repositories they gave me arn't workin compeltely
<colk> and its supported according to the wiki
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: A long time ago.
<B|00d|u5T> its only lettin me get some of the files
<gyaresu> How's the new install going.
<NZheretic> _cerberus_ : cool, Thats what I need to know.
<Flannel> shockwave1: do you have the 'flashplugin-nonfree' package installed?
<B|00d|u5T> its failn on alot of em
<Allen3373> gyaresu: still working on my usb wireless adapter lol
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: if you are compiling you need to install build-essential, and for drivers linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<B|00d|u5T> u guys got any good repositoriy sites that i can add that will get all the files for beryl down??
<marx2k> Allen3373, , compiling is not for noobs, but usually if you're in the source directory the command sequence is "./configure", "make", "sudo install"
<gleamnite> If I use NdisWrapper, do I need to decompile the driver.exe or something along those lines?
<thoreauputic> !wifi | Allen3373
<ubotu> Allen3373: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<B|00d|u5T> i finally figured out how to do it but now the repsoitory addys arnt pullin all the beryl info
<doctorles> Good evening all. I'm hunting for a good media player for Ubuntu 6.06 that is easy to install; any suggestions?
<voidmage> gleamnite: no, you just need to provide the .inf for the network card
<tonyyarusso> !players | doctorles
<ubotu> doctorles: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Allen3373> thoreauputic:I've got those
<Flannel> B|00d|u5T: Beryl support in #ubuntu-effects, thanks.
<voidmage> docorles: I recommend amarok
<maxxism> marx2k isnt it "sudo make install" ???
<Allen3373> marx2k: I can use any of those commands (and I learn fast lol)
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: have you read the wifi docs?
<gleamnite> voidmage, Is that within the .exe though?
<_cerberus_> doctorles, xmms it's very similar to winamp, mplayer is also very good, comes with lots of codecs
<shockwave1> flannel: yes it is
<Flannel> shockwave1: and, you've restarted firefox?
<shockwave1> yes
<marx2k> the two commands should be seperate
<marx2k> although yeah i think its make install
<marx2k> duh
<voidmage> gleamnite: generally it's a text file included with the installer. if you downloaded the installer from the internet you MIGHT have to install the stuff somewhere with wine
<voidmage> just to get the inf extracted
<marx2k> I use 'checkinstall' :) so its usually just sudo checkinstall
<maxxism> marv2k  it is "make"   and then "sudo make install"
<Flannel> shockwave1: I have... no idea.  See if : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash gives any insight on troubleshooting
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: yeas, and it wasn't helpful. I think I have the suckiest instal of ubuntu ever.
<asdfd> ok, g++ -L ../SDL/lib -lSDL -lSDLmain should work yes?
<maxxism> NFS question.  is there a place where ubuntu stores its keys for client machines?  I formatted a client ubuntu box.  and the ubuntu server is denying access now.  the server log says "mount request from unknown host 192.168.1.69 for /blah (/blah)"  The IP hasnt changed so I know my exports file is ok.  My hosts file still lists the proper computer name and ip for the client.  I assume its an old hash stopping verification??????
<shockwave1> flannel: thanks for your help. it doesn't show up on either of my computer. it's weird
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: I assume that your card (wifi) is known to be supported ?
<gleamnite> voidmage, or could I install it in Windows and find the files, then transfer them?
<rbil> maxxism, should issue a new cert if the old one is no longer there
<voidmage> gleamnite: that works too
<Allen3373> horeauputic: yes. But the drivers that I need didn't com with ubuntu. So I need to compile them fire.
<doctorles> Thanks to all for the replies/suggestions.  You too, bot!
<gleamnite> voidmage, Okay, thanks for your help. I'll have another stab at it when I get home.
<maxxism> rbil   but where are they stored?  so I can remove it
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: your original question about makefiles was not well formed. Are the instructions telling you to edit the makefile?
<Allen3373> *first
<asdfd> does anyone here have much experience with g++
<rbil> maxxism, I can't remember offhand, but in your home directory a dot directory
<rbil> let me look
<Allen3373> thoreuaputic: it says to ' Install the Windows driver
<maxxism> hrmmmm
<Tarquinius> hello all
<doctorles> I had VLC working on Fedora and liked it; found it hard to install on Ubuntu though
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: don't paste :)
<doctorles> As I recall, at least
<rbil> maxxism: ~/.ssh
<gleamnite> Allen3373, which NIC are you trying to install?
<marx2k> VLC is in the repositories.. why would you find it hard to install?
<kelsin> asdfd: what's your issue (pastebin the errors you're getting)
<rbil> maxxism: known_hosts
<Tarquinius> any tips on accessing a windows partition?
<doctorles> Not hard to get, hard to get working; for me, at least
<Allen3373> Thoreauputic: it says to " Install the Windows driver
<maxxism> its not listed.
<doctorles> Hold on, I'll try to get it again
<thoreauputic> heh Allen3373 is a slow learner...
<doctorles> I'm running 6.06; maybe the newer Ubuntu works better?
<marx2k> oh maybe i always installed it through Automatix
<rbil> maxxism: what isn't listed the file or the ssh server?
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: it says to set something in the makefile
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: you keep getting kicked for flooding
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: so don't do whatever was causing the flood :)
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know what the terminal command to see where a program is installed to is?
<maxxism> rbil the server is denying the client.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: I don't know why...
<rbil> maxxism: are u looking on the client side?
<maxxism> rbil no server side
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: so open the makefile and edit it to what they say to edit
<_cerberus_> Allen3373, it's because you keep pasting large pieces ot text
<rbil> look at client side
<holycow> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Allen3373> Thoreauputic: so I just would type make and then what it says to do?
<marx2k> it would be good if ubotu gave a url for e17
<Ltar> how to copy a file tree, everything EXCEPT one specific folder within the tree?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: as I said, the makefile will be in the source directory - I don't have the howto or whatever it is so I can't read your mind: just follow what it says carefully :)
<Ltar> I'm trying to backup a user folder from a windows drive
<Ltar> and i don't want to copy the 14 gig music folder within that user directory.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: k, gonna go try
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: if it says to alter the makefile, open the makefile in an editor ( say gedit)
<dRk_sHd0w> Flannel, would editing my /ect/hosts file ahve to do with why apt-get isn't working?
<UbuntuAnon> Hello
<zackglennie_> I'm having some issues with chroot.  Does anyone know why I might, as root (via sudo and after "sudo bash") be denied permission to execute /bin/bash, which has permissions -rwxr-xr-x ??
<UbuntuAnon> I converted to Kubuntu from 2K/XP less than two weeks ago and I like it
* Ltar claps
<colk> oh cool
<colk> it worked this time
<colk> nfi how I got it to work
<colk> but it finally stopped blinking and booted
<Ltar> the first step is admitting you have a problem.
<zackglennie_> I'll try rebooting.
<zackglennie_> shouldn't have to, of course, this IS linux..
<doctorles> One other question if I may: I can't read my email in FireFox, either in Windows or Ubuntu, unless I switch to "Printable version"  anyone else run into this?
<frew> are there any problems running an nvidia 7600 go with ubuntu?
<NZheretic> ( Sorry for asking again ) Any recomendations for a current internal 56k soft modems ( or just chipsets ) that *works* with Ubuntu?
<UbuntuAnon> doctorles: I think Firefox problems should be taken up with Mozilla
<UbuntuAnon> frew: Google :)
<doctorles> Yes, you are right, thanks
<Chopperman> Anyone want to try to help me with a dual boot problem?
<arrenlex> !anyone | Chopperman
<ubotu> Chopperman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frew> i did and i see a few problems, was hoping for an updated answer tho
<UbuntuAnon> Chopperman: Ask instead
<fyrmedic> anyone have a good link for getting onboard wireless networking running. I can't find the link I used the other day?
<Chopperman> ah got it :)
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chopperman> A link for full details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377221
<UbuntuAnon> frew: Best - Install Ubuntu, Install Beta Drivers for NVidia
<pylorns> looking for a DNS walkthrough on how to setup DNS internally
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: any luck?
<Chopperman> The upshot is that whe I make a linux.bin file and then use windows boot loader to add it to the boot menu, I get nothing
<fyrmedic> thanks
<doctorles> This room provides a great service; thanks to all.  Bye for now
<gleamnite> IndyGunFreak, I'm at work at the moment so I can't actually try it. I think I have to use the NdisWrapper and pull the driver.exe apart... I'll look at it when I get home.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, it says I need a destination file. where would a driver go?
<frew> thanks UbuntuAnon, gonna go install now, im sick of vista
<Chopperman> I looked at the .bin in windows notepad and it appears to be nothing but whitespace
<IndyGunFreak> gleamnite: i think thats what i've saw people talked through several times here though
<BUMBACL0T> every bitch in my school got a picture of my dick ~~ on their wall
<gyaresu> pylorns: There are some good ubuntu server guides that include a section on setting up a chroot'd bind server howtforge.com
<UbuntuAnon> Have fun frew
<gyaresu> !ohmy | BUMBACL0T
<ubotu> BUMBACL0T: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mike01> time to see if 2.6.20.1 will boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: sorry, I'm not familiar with this - are you using ndiswrapper or something?
<pylorns> thanks
<gyaresu> !prefix | pylorns
<ubotu> pylorns: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<gyaresu> pylorns: no problem.
<cavediver> Hello. Is asterisk 1.4 availible from some repos ?
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: no. I typed 'sudo install (then what they told me. I can't write it becaus eit will flood)' it says I need a destination.
<Chopperman> Okay let me ask it this way - would it make a difference how I booted before making the linux.bin file?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: we can't guess what your howto says to do. Just read it carefully and follow it. "sudo install" sounds unlikely as a command anyway
<owner__> can someone help me
<owner__> my localhost
<gyaresu> !ask | owner__
<ubotu> owner__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: well, thats' the problem. There's not much to follow carefully. But where would a driver be put?
<owner__> i cant test anything at localhost
<daaku> hey all, anyone know the syntax to disable font anti aliasing for xterm when using the -fa option (faceName) - its : separated or something, cant remember!
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: link us to the page you are reading, please
<gyaresu> owner__: Please be more specific. What are you tying to do?
<Allen3373> http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html
<ramza3> hello, dont know if this is a samba question or not; I was trying to mount a samba drive with fstab, it mounts but I changed my permissions to 0777 and now it looks like 700, how can I get back to real 777
<Allen3373> I am down at the do it yourself part
<arrenlex> Is there a way to open a terminal to the folder you're in in nautilus?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: without a link we have no idea what you are following
<Chopperman> Anyone use windows bootloader in place of grub?
<Allen3373> http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html
<rbil> arrenlex: yes with a nautilus script
<arrenlex> rbil: Any way that works by default?
<thoreauputic> Chopperman: why would you bother?
<rbil> arrenlex: don't know what u mean?
<owner__> i made a test.php file and when i try to load http://localhost/test.php it will not load
<Allen3373> Thoreauputic: get the link that time?
<vafada> owner__: make sure that your webserver is up
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: um... no
<gyaresu> owner__: Right. So you have a problem with apache?
<Chopperman> Therauputic - 2 reasons 1) I like to use the boot to media options on my laptop, 2) avoiding my wrecking the MBR
<arrenlex> rbil: Something that works with a default nautilus. Something that doesn't have to be configured.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: ah I see, sorry
<Allen3373> np
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: looking
<rbil> arrenlex: there wouldn't be an addon script if it already existed, would there?
<Allen3373> down at the do it yourself
<dRk_sHd0w> hey guys could messing with your /ect/hosts mess up apt-get
<cwill2> how would I copy a bunch of symbolic links (including folders?)
<owner__> how can i check if my webserver is up
<gyaresu> !prefix | owner__
<ubotu> owner__: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<Allen3373> Thoreauputic: the one for the Zydas chipset
<marshall> how do you condense the directory name at the prompt in bash? instead of having the entire path shown in every prompt that is
<arrenlex> rbil: Well that's what I was asking.
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having an odd problem with an Edgy-Server system.
<gyaresu> owner__: Is it apache. Please try and be verbose in your answers. None of are mind readers.
<Crell> My ejabberd is broken (who knows why), so I'm trying to remove it completely and reinstall it.
<ant_> arrenlex: you can open nautilus to my computer with "nautilus --no-desktop computer"
<vafada> owner__: lots of ways you can do that... telnet, ps, logs, etc
<marshall> how do you condense the directory name at the prompt in bash? instead of having the entire path shown in every prompt that is
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: what happens if you just type sudo modprobe zd1211b  ?
<DisabledBobcat> I'm trying to install an application via the add/remove application program and it says that there is a program conflict and I should switch to advanced mode to fix it. How do I do that?
<ant_> arrenlex: maybe something like that..
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: you may be doing it the hard way
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: lemme go find out
<rbil> ant_ and that gets him to a cli?
<Crell> aptitude purge ejabberd, however, results in ejabberd trying to run, and then it fails with "Can't store backup in /var/tmp/ejabberd-database...".
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: if you see no output, the module loaded
<Crell> I get the same thing with ejabberd remove.
<owner__> i think its apache what else can it be
<NZheretic> _cerbeus_ : Which Dick smith modem are you using?
<NZheretic> http://www.dse.co.nz/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/en/product/XH1254 ??
<NZheretic> I'm still googling but what drivers are you using with the XH1254?
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, hmm
<Crell> apt-get remove tells me I need to (re)install erlang, which I do with apt-get -f install.  Then I try to uninstall ejabberd and the process repeats.
<gyaresu> !prefix > owner__
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, what app are you trying to install?
<Crell> Why is a program trying to do anything at all when I'm trying to expunge it?
<gyaresu> !tab | owner__
<ubotu> owner__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DisabledBobcat> marshall: kompile
<arrenlex> Crell: apt-get remove erlang
<vafada> !tab | vafada
<DisabledBobcat> marshall: i'm thinking that it's me not using kde but i've got other kde programs installed so I wasnt sure. i'm using gnome currently
<gyaresu> owner__: There are many web servers. You would know which you installed wouldn't you?
<kelsin> arrenlex: just install the nautilus-open-terminal package, it adds the proper script for you, but it is the only way
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, you should probably get used to using apt, there is really no point in installing programs from the add/remove. sudo apt-get install kompile
<Crell> arrenlex: I get told that ejabberd then has unmet dependencies on erlang-base, and a few other erlang packages.
<rusty_> can someone help me installing plainshift
<rusty_> i have a bin
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: says the module is not found
<owner__> gyaresu, yes i installed apache
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: OK so you need to find the makefile and insert the text they say to insert before compiling
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, i dont really use the add/remove very much so i dont know where that error could be coming from, but if there is an error when you try to do it with apt, it will tell you what it is
<techie_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, and not assume youre retarded and tell you to get someone who isnt
<arrenlex> Crell: And apt-get remove --purge erlang erlang-base?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: it will be in the directory created by extracting the tarball
<vafada> owner__: check if its running.. check what port (besides 80)
<DisabledBobcat> marshall: it says i need another program i'm working on it. thanks for the help though. i appriciate it. I'm very new to linux
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: so put 'ZD1211REV_B=1' in before everything?
<Crell> arrenlex: Same error.
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, no prob
<arrenlex> Crell: What if you try to install erlang?
<brother> can anyone help me with my printer, im getting an error "unable to copy ppd file"
<gyaresu> owner__: Did you follow a guide to install it? Could you post the link. (You really need to provide as much information as possible. You will get much ore help if you show that you're trying)
<marshall> DisabledBobcat, ask me if you have any other questions
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: LOOK at the makefile and see which line needs editing!
<Crell> It looks like it's going to pull in a crapload of stuff, all of which it uninstalled a moment ago when I first tried to purge.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok ok! I'm new to all this remember!
<Crell> It's like there's a dependency out of order for removal.
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: :)
<Allen3373> thor: that's your name for now on lol. brb
<Crell> But I don't know why it would matter when I'm *removing* an app.
<owner__> !prefix | gyaresu i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ubotu> gyaresu i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: thore <tab> to complete
<owner__> !gyaresu i install apache
<rusty_> can someone help me installing plainshift
<burepe> I was messing with file permissions and now synaptic doesn't show up in my main users settings. What did I do?
<vafada> owner__: did you run this 'sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start'?
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell owner__ about yourself
<nixcamic> where can i configure the mount command used by the automounter?
<hipitihop> I am in the process of pimping ubuntu to look like a mac and have crashed gnome while resizing the GnomePanel. When the gui restarts, it crashes again. How can I rezise to fix it ?
<sycho> anyone tell me the benefits of Beryl or Compiz? Trying to watch the videos in compiz, but its just telling me why microsoft is bad.
<vafada> sycho: eye-candy
<arrenlex> sycho: Your windows wobble when you move them.
<sycho> does it add any functionality or just glamour and shows?
<orangey> hey all.
<owner__> yes i did
<arrenlex> sycho: It's just eyecandy.
<orangey> where is evolution's IRC channel?
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, so I changed the 0 to 1. The next step it says is 'make' but obviously that does nothing. what now?
<sycho> Wow, sounds kinda pointless. Is it good eyecandy at least?
<wastrel> orangey:  prolly irc.gnome.org
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: make should build the module
<arrenlex> sycho: Well watch the videos to find out. =P
<orangey> wastrel: thank you
<arrenlex> sycho: And eyecandy isn't pointless to everyone.
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: make sure you are *in* the directory with the makefile
<arrenlex> sycho: Lots of people want their desktops to be shiny, flashy and amazing.
<Allen3373> thor: ok\
<sycho> so far, its just comparing microsoft 95, 98, 2000. and bashing bill gatesbeing the devil. not one mention of the product
<Crell> OK, fuck this.  Where would I find the pre-remove script for a package, so I can just ax it?
<Dna^> hello, how to open .rar file on ubuntu?
<arrenlex> sycho: Find another video. xD You chose a bad one.
<arrenlex> !ohmy | Crell
<ubotu> Crell: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arrenlex> !rar | Dna^
<ubotu> Dna^: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kelsin> sycho: transparency can be useful, it also has expose type of features like in Mac OSX, just gogoel beryl and compiz on youtube, you'll find good videos
<vafada> sycho: youtube has tons of beryl compiz videos
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: when you see that finish without error, do the "sudo make install" ( remember the "sudo" )
<Crell> Me.  Question still stands. :-)
<|omegabeta|> Question : how do i stop Ubutu from going straight to the login screen at startup?
<arrenlex> Crell: What package is this?
<sycho> so which is better beryl or compiz? (in your opinions) or are tehy about the same?
<wastrel> |omegabeta|:  what do you want it to do?
<gyaresu> |omegabeta|: stop the gdm/kdm service in that runlevel.
<Crell> arrenlex: ejabberd
<tomcatt> !ubotu sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> sycho: I think the people in #ubuntu-effects are better equipped to answer that.
<tomcatt> !ubotu suders
<kelsin> sycho: beryl is a fork of compiz, has more features, also slightly buggier, easier to configure and doesn't rely on gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: it says 'no rule to make target install. Stop.'
<PwcrLinux> hello all
<arrenlex> !hi | PwcrLinux
<ubotu> PwcrLinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tomcatt> !ubotu suder
<Dna^> arrenlex i tried to open with archive manager, but it says Archive type no supported.
<sycho> Alright. Thanks for the info guys.
<tomcatt> !ubotu sudoer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> |omegabeta|: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<arrenlex> Dna^: You need to install unrar-nonfree
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: did "make" do anythin? Did stuff scroll by?
<wastrel> tomcatt:   try man sudoers
<kelsin> Dna^: you need the rar and unrar packages
<kelsin> Allen3373: are you in the root folder for this software that you are tryign to compile?
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: no. that's what it said after 'make'
<Crell> It looks like ejabberd is trying to back itself up when it's being removed, but by the time the script is run erlang is already gone so it can't run.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: yes. it's on the desktop and I'm in the desktop
<arrenlex> Dna^: Actually, that's "unrar". Sorry.
<PwcrLinux> I had a 161 degrees on my lappy cpu, and I put my own made a PC fan back of my lappy to exuast the heat out... I might clean the dusts out of CPU area..
<tomcatt> wastrel:  only if there is something in there that will help restore it.  mine just quit working.  i've never heard of it until i got the error
<Dna^> arrenlex how i get them?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: you need to cd to the actual directory
<kelsin> Allen3373: you're not in the folder of the software package?
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: from ~/Desktop
<wastrel> tomcatt:  what error are you getting
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: so type 'make ~/desktop'?
<Flannel> dRk_sHd0w: No.  Uness you made that (de.archive.ubuntu.com) URL not work.  Just change your mirror, it should work.  (remove the de, juts archive.ubuntu.com), or find one that you can ping regularly
<kelsin> Allen3373: no, go into the folder for the software, then from there do "make install"
<tomcatt> wastrel:  sudo:  parse error in /etc/sudoers
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: no, type  cd <name-of-folder> ,, then do the "make" step
<tomcatt> wastrel:  why am i getting this error, i have no ideo
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: you need to change to the folder/directory it is in
<tomcatt> wastrel:  why am i getting this error, i have no idea
<wastrel> tomcatt:  you didn't use visudo when you edited the file, and now there's a syntax error in there
<pimlinders> do you guys know of and plugins/codecs so that I can watch windows media player/quicktime/real files through fire fox?
<tomcatt> wastrel:  I don't know what visudo is
<wastrel> tomcatt:  restore a known-good copy
<gyaresu> !codecs | pimlinders
<ubotu> pimlinders: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pimlinders> thanks man
<tomcatt> wastrel:  can't.  still need sudo
<wastrel> tomcatt:  it's a program for editing the sudoers file that checks syntax & prevents this prob :] 
<bulmer> tomcatt why are you fooling around with /etc/sudoers if you are not familiar with it?..now you learned, man visudo
<wastrel> tomcatt:  you'll have to reboot into recovery mode
<dheera> sorry, newbie here to IRC, excuse me if i'm not using proper irc etiquette. i'm using ubuntu with a Matrox G450 dual head and can't seem to get any sort of hardware 3D working. i'm using the mga driver and have read all the documents I can find on the forums and while a patched driver gets glxgears working, i can't get anything more interesting (like Google Earth) to run with acceleration. any ideas?
<wekeke> hello
<tomcatt> wastrel:  huh, if you haven't notice i side i never knew about a file called sudoers until i got the error.
<gyaresu> !howdy | dheera
<ubotu> dheera: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gesus> hi there.  i am a brand new ubuntu user, migrating from winxp.  i am running the ubuntu 6.10 live cd.  i have three hd's, all ntfs.  i am trying to mount them without losing the data on them.  have been reading tutes and faqs for a few hours, but can't work it out.  sorry for being a noob.  thankyou.
<gyaresu> ubotu tell dheera about yourself
<gyaresu> !ntfs3g Gesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g gesus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | Gesus
<ubotu> Gesus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flannel> !ntfs | Gesus
<ubotu> Gesus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bulmer> that would not work for him on a liveCD
<wastrel> tomcatt:  ok, but either way the solution is the same.  reboot into single-user mode and replace /etc/sudoers  with a known good copy.
<Flannel> Gesus: if you just want to read the data, you don't need ntfs-3g.
<kelsin> Gesus: if you don't need write permission for them then using the normal ntfs driver in the kernel is easy, once you actually install you will be able to do that
<wekeke> hello all : is amd64 iso of ubuntu applicable for intel 64 bit xeon?
<tomcatt> wastrel:  i love this os for the support and amount of files i can get but everytime things are going great, something new always happens.
<gyaresu> bulmer: Does edgy disk not have ntfs-3g?
<nixcamic> wekeke: yes
<Flannel> wekeke: if you want to run 64bit yeah, if you want 32bit, grab the 386
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<gyaresu> wekeke: You are better off running 32bit mode.
<kelsin> makuseru: with a gui? or text based?
<Madpilot> I can't get Totem in Edgy to play .rm movies - I've got every codec I can find installed, and all Totem does is crash, or just play the audio w/o showing the video. Anyone had any luck w/ .rm movies in Edgy?
<Gesus> i do want to be able to read/write.  i think i have installed ntfs-3g, but how do i run the program.  i installed via synpatic package manager..?
<tomcatt> wastrel:  i'll have to log on to my server and see if i can make a copy.
<bulmer> gyaresu: i dont know, but if you're referring to the ability to write into ntfs. I doubt it if its there
<dopry> Anyone running feisty and can tell me which version of php is currently packaged with it?
<makuseru> kelsin: donst matter
<owner__> i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to set everything up
<owner__> i made a test.php file and put it in /var/www when i put http://localhost/test.php   it will not load the page.  i am sure that apache is running because when i try to start it it says apache is running
<dopry> of php5
<pavs> ntfs-3g is no longer beta version. The latest version is version 1.0 .How do you update Ubotu information?
<nixcamic> wekeke: If your running a desktop, you probably want i386 for flash player and wine and stuff, on a server you should be fine with amd64
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: no with totem-gstreamer - try gxine with w32codecs
<kelsin> makuseru: mencoder, transcode and ffmpeg are all comand line tools for working with video files, the syntax's all get kindof crazy but they can do A LOT, Kino is a simple DV editing program that might be able to help
<bulmer> owner__: there is an apache channel for apache questions
<wastrel> !info php5 feisty
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: or mplayer of course
<makuseru> kelsin: kino wont do avi or mpegs, and i dont know many commands for ffmpeg or mencoder
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, so why is Ubuntu pushing gstreamer if it's so incomplete?
<kelsin> man ffmpeg and man mencoder
<wekeke> nixamic: so i386 iso would fine for  athlon 64 then?...
<dopry> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dopry> wastrel, thanks.
<gyaresu> pavs: You don't update factoids. You ask Seveas really nicely to fix it.
<arrenlex> Madpilot: Use mplayer. :)
<arrenlex> Madpilot: (disclaimer: mplayer owns my soul)
<owner__> what is the apache channel
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: it is not for me to question the inscrutable workings of the Ubuntu developers' minds  ;-P
<nixcamic> anyone know whats called by hal to mount new media?
<Madpilot> arrenlex, Breezy could play everything in totem. why in Hades can't Edgy?
<pavs> gyaresu ok just wanted to point it out.
<bulmer> owner__:  go to  #apache
<arrenlex> owner__: This may surprise you, but it's #apache
<arrenlex> owner__: God knows why.
<gyaresu> makuseru: avidemux is handy too, but ffmpeg is good.
<owner__> yea sorry
<arrenlex> Madpilot: Dunno. Codecs, maybe.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I notice Debian Sid uses the Xine backend by default, btw
<thynctank> back for more
<dopry> any major gotchas going from edgy to feisty currenlty?
<nixcamic> wekeke: yes, i386 should work on a 64bit xeon
<makuseru> gyaresu: where can i get a list of commands?
<wekeke> ok thanks all for reply
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: totem-xine should handle it too
<NZheretic> So does anyone here have recent experience of getting soft modems to work under Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> makuseru: 'man ffmpeg' or find a guide that details how to do what you want is usually quicker.
<kelsin> Madpilot: gstreamer is a great system and makes video and audio applications easy to make, and make work, the problem is closed formats suck and ussually the first formats to work correctly are not the ones giant corporations push
<thynctank> somehow or other I missed the init.d directory earlier, I think I had hit tab for completion but neglected to type .d when looking for apache2 bizness
<arrenlex> NZheretic: A modem! I saw one of those in a museum once.
<makuseru> ok, thanks
<techie_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<NZheretic> arrenlex : The joke are two days too late.
<thoreauputic> NZheretic: only a Lucent/Agere ltmodem a few years ago ( worked OK)
<nixcamic> wekeke: you may need an additional boot option on the install cd
<bulmer> hmmm i wonder if anyone here heard of 20ma current loop :)
<Madpilot> kelsin, I know, but when xine works fine, why the heck is gstreamer the default in Ubuntu? I'm serious, Breezy had better multimedia support than any of it's successors...
<gyaresu> techie_: use: '/msg ubotu _whatever_' when it's just for you.
<ironcladlou> i'm on a toshiba laptop with a geforce 460 go video card. using feisty 5. i've installed nvidia-glx. whenever i switch xorg.conf to use the 'nvidia' driver, x starts up with a whacked out display. looks like it's trying to show the wrong frequency on the lcd or something (the whole screen is in weird shades of gray); however, when i flip the driver back to 'nv', everything works fine. any clues?
<thynctank> I'm still having issues figuring out where to edit DocumentRoot for apache2...
<kelsin> Because gstreamer works across multiple applications and it's the default for Gnome, which is ubuntu's default
<wekeke> eh? nixcamic what option is that?
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, so I got it now. So do I type the make install in the same directory too?
<wastrel> !feisty | ironcladlou
<ubotu> ironcladlou: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: first type make
<NZheretic> thoreauputic : the Lucent/Agere ltmodem work for me two year ago, recently I have failed to get recent models working.
<Flannel> thynctank: since that's a virtual host specific thing (you want to change it on ONE virtual host), you edit the file in sites-available
<Gesus> i think i have installed that ntfs-3g program, but how do i execute it?
<Madpilot> kelsin, from what I can see, xine works in multiple apps too...
<Chopperman> Its been a while, lemme ask again - would I have to boot using a command line cd to make a linux.bin for use with windows bootloader?
<thynctank> there's almost no lines in httpd.conf which is where I was originally going to edit
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: that build the module
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: I did that
<thynctank> sites-available... ok
<nixcamic> wekeke: unfortunantly i forgot, it should work fine in 6.10 though
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: then do the sudo make install
<Flannel> thynctank: or, perhaps a better idea would be to copy it, and edit the copy.  then disable the 000-default, and enable your copy (by unlinking 000-default in sites-enabled, and symlinking yours)
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: then you do  sudo modprobe <modulename> as before
<gyaresu> Chopperman: Why are you trying to use the windows bootloader?
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, then after that, where do I do the modprobe?
<wekeke> nixcamic: i have here dapper drake.. anyway i'll just test it..thanks
<thynctank> why does it use links vs simply scanning the file from the dir?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: anywhere - sudo modprobe <modulename>
<Chopperman> Gyaresu - so I can continue to use the boot to media functions on my Hp laptop
<Borat> Hey Guys, my toolbar just dissapeared on Xchat, does anyone know the key to get it back?, it should be on the view options...
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, cool. afk
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: if that doesn't complain, it worked
<wastrel> what toolbar in xchat
<kelsin> Madpilot: I'll leave you to do the research about the gstreamer framework on your own time, the answer to your question is it's the new gnome default, can't please everyone
<Flannel> thynctank: It does use links.  It scans /sites-enabled/ sites-available is there so you can have disabled sites as well as enabled ones, without having to remove them completely
<nixcamic> wekeke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/32bitonAMD64
<gyaresu> Chopperman: Cool. Just wanted to check if it wasn't just a bad idea ;) Sorry, I don't know.
<thynctank> right, something which you'd normally access via a cpanel or other such interface these days
<gyaresu> Chopperman: Have you tried in the #linux channel
<Chopperman> gyaresu - thank anyhow. I do appreciate it
<thynctank> no chance of getting cpanel on ubuntu I don't assume hehe
<thynctank> or rather the whm part
<Chopperman> gyaresu: no I havent. Maybe I should
<Madpilot> thynctank, CPanel is propietary, and expensive to license
<thynctank> huh, didn't realize
<gyaresu> Chopperman: It's a linux issue. I reckon that will be the place.
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<Chopperman> gyaresu - good thought. Thanks. I am a bit new yet :)
<thynctank> it's funny, I still have the stigma that proprietary products look more polished and it's so not true anymore
<kelsin> makuseru: I just gave you the main command line programs...
<gyaresu> makuseru: Havn't we just been there?
<makuseru> i cant find any info on how to split with ffmpeg
<Madpilot> thynctank, I checked CPanel's homepage once (curiousity) and their license fees are fairly staggering.
<thynctank> bastards
<daya> #/join #debian
<thynctank> and there's no significantly built-up OSS equiv?
<wekeke> nixcamic: thanks
<hipitihop> in the process of getting ubuntu to look like a mac I have crashed gnome just after resizing the GnomePanel. When the gui restarts, it crashes again. How can I fix it ?
<nixcamic> wekeke: no problem
<thynctank> oh completely unrelated question on ubuntu though
<Flannel> hipitihop: When logging in, under "session" choose "Safe Gnome" (or something like that)
<Madpilot> thynctank, there's http://www.alternc.org/ which is FLOSS and looks pretty good. Not as polished as CPanel, but functional
<Flannel> hipitihop: that'll load gnome without any startup scripts, so you can remove the offendign one
<hipitihop> flannel: brilliant .. thanks I'll give it a go .
<thynctank> I set my box to hibernate and when I power back up, it asks for pass, even though I have it set to auto-pass at regular power up/logon
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: there was an error with modprobe. it sais error inserting, operation not permitted.
<thynctank> any way to disable the pass dialog?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: did you prepend sudo ?
<B|00d|u5T> whats the chan for beryl again
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: sudo modprobe
<B|00d|u5T> ubuntu effects or somethin
<Flannel> B|00d|u5T: #ubuntu-effects
<hipitihop> flannel: where will I find Gnome Panel config ? how will I reset it to default ?
<makuseru> #beryl
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: no.. brb
<Gesus> hi there i am trying to mount three ntfs harddrives that have data on them i want to keep  i will eventually install ubuntu 6.10 onto one of them (running livecd at the moment).  i have installed ntfs-3g via synaptic package manager, but that is as far as i've gotten.  no idea how to launch apps in ubuntu.  anyone want to help a noob?
<Flannel> hipitihop: I don't have the slightest idea.  I haven't had a GUI in years ;)
<nutterpc> Flannel: using irssi atm I take it?
<thoreauputic> root: don't IRC as root, it's silly
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | Gesus
<ubotu> Gesus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flannel> nutterpc: of course
<hipitihop> flannel:  good for you .. bad for me :-(
<Borat> Hey Guys, my toolbar just dissapeared on Xchat, does anyone know the key to get it back?, it should be on the view options...
<nutterpc> Flannel: once you irssi, you never go back
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, happily, totem-xine still plays everything. Why it isn't default, I have no idea...
<nixcamic> anyone know how i can change the mount command used to automount new media?
<Flannel> hipitihop: well, I'm sure someone else here can help.  Even if I had a GUI, all I'd do is stumble through the menus anyway ;)  You can always manually do it by editing the config files themselves (in your home dir)
<Borat> neverming
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: neither have I
<ToddEDM> hey guys, is there a way i can get a sound scheme, that will install automatically..... since im a newb
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, shall we file a bug titled "Totem-gstreamer is utter crap"? (slightly less than half joking...)
<hipitihop> flannel: sounds far too tricky for a newb but hey .. i'll try
* thynctank drools at the thought of stumbling the web, getting his vegetative state on at work
<nutterpc> Flannel: irssi, links & mplayer........all you need to keep you entertained =)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: hahaha - well, it *is* improving :)
<Gesus> What is a good file system to run with ubuntu and also to be able to share on a network with Windows machines?  Does it matter very much?
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Flannel> !samba | Gesus
<ubotu> Gesus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  windows can read/write to ext2/3
<Borat> Totem actually is really good Madpilot, (well it is in feisty of course)
<Crell> Gesus: Samba for the network connection.  The local file system doesn't matter over a network.
<Gesus> ty
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  with that tool
<Flannel> Dr_willis: he's doing it on a network, FS is irrelevant
<Dr_willis> oh i missread. :)
<pimlinders> any one know how to get quciktime/windows media to work, i keep on getting errors (such as unable to access) and with quicktime i can see video but only for a split second
<Dr_willis> heh
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, yes, in Breezy it was a total, complete waste of space. Now in Edgy it's merely almost useless. Perhaps in 18 more months it'll be worth the hard-drive space...
<Dr_willis> :)
<nutterpc> Flannel: gunna have some fun with gentoo on my other pc i have here
<PwcrLinux> Hey, I found out, my lappy looks good no more lagging, that was a CPU heat overheat. I put my own homemade PC fan back of my lappy's exaust vent, much better, plan to clean the dust out later time.. I thought was a kernel.. finally found it's CPU termal detection can a lappy slow down and lagging when browsing sites and movies
<thoreauputic> Borat: afaics it still can't do rm reall media files
<Dr_willis> the fact he asked what filesstem confused me. :)
<Madpilot> Borat, I really like Totem's UI. It's gstreamer's uselessness at actually playing media files that is bugging me.
<ToddEDM> hey gyaresu... I got all mt issues sorted out ... i got sound and i also got my vid card working
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: the Feisty version is somewhat less crippled
<pimlinders> any one know how to get quciktime/windows media to work, i keep on getting errors (such as unable to access) and with quicktime i can see video but only for a split second
<thoreauputic> !codecs| pimlinders
<ubotu> pimlinders: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nutterpc> damnit, I have to work tomorrow :(
<PwcrLinux> 147 degrees much better now
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, oh good, I think I'll wait another 18 months before trying totem-gstreamer again, though.
<Borat> Madpilot, have you downloaded all the codecs for it?
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, did that. if I remember correctly, you said if it doesn't say anything it worked right?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: :)
<pimlinders> thoreaputic: i tried that but still had problems
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: right
<Madpilot> Borat, yes, I've got every codec known to man and apt-get. Totem-gstreamer still crashes trying to play my RM movies.
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: I'll continue then lol
<Artemis3> there is still totem-xine...
<pimlinders> thoreaputic: i can see the player now insteed of white box
<nutterpc> I might even consider doing a DVD Compression guide on the forums soon, once my desktop machine is up & running
<Artemis3> and mplayer and vlc...
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: now add the module to /etc/modules at the bottom on a separate line so it will load at boot
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: gksudo "gedit /etc/modules"
<Artemis3> nutterpc, ever seen tovid?
<Gesus> is there a gui for ntfs-3g?
<l2s> Hi apparently with the 2.6 kernel support for the dell perc2 scsi raid controller was dropped, how would you ho about installing ubuntu 6.06 server on such a box?
<nutterpc> Artemis3: wtf is that :)
<PwcrLinux> Hi thoreauputic and madpilot :)
<nutterpc> best dvd to avi tool, is Acidrip
<nutterpc> imo
<Madpilot> evening PwcrLinux
<thoreauputic> PwcrLinux: hi
<Artemis3> nutterpc, anything to dvd video scripts...
<nutterpc> ahh ok
<nutterpc> DVD->AVI I use Acidrip under *nix, under Windows its FlaskMPEG
<Madpilot> Artemis3, ya, I just switched back to totem-xine. I'll avoid totem-gstreamer for another 18 months, it might actually be worth looking at by then...
<l2s> anyone know what to do to get around the kernel support for teh card being dropped?
<Artemis3> i rarely use totem for video playback
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: I just found out, it's was a thermal detection on CPU heats would auto setting slow down and lagging. I plan to clean the dust out will be better faster performance..
<crimsun> l2s: what do you mean "dropped"? Do you mean "not included in the default initrd" or "not ported to 2.6"?
<ironcladlou> when enabling the nvidia driver on my geforce4 460 go (feisty 5), i get a crazy gray screen on my LCD. i can hear the login noises, and xorg does not crash. i can see nothing but the weird gray stuff. when i flip the driver back to 'nv' in xorg.conf, everything is fine. any clues? i've tried both nvidia-glx-config and dpkg-reconfigure, to no avail.
<l2s> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201858&highlight=perc2
<nixcamic> what does kubuntu use to automount usb drives?
<Artemis3> ironcladlou, sound something for #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> I can't navigate to UF urls. What's the synopsis?
<panfist> hey, im not sure if this is the best place to ask this question, but i'd like to be able to use VMware to run windows within ubuntu and vice versa...there are plenty of guides explaining how to run .iso files in vmware, or existing windows installs in ubuntu, but how can i convert an existing ubuntu install to run in vmware in windows?
<l2s> i think it was removed, crumsun
<ironcladlou> Artemis3: i'll give it a shot
<l2s> the new megaraid_mbox driver does not support the perc2 card
<thoreauputic> panfist: google  easyvmx
<l2s> so ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 server wont install
<l2s> the only thing that did install was 6.10 desktop
<mike01> where are the proper sata drivers to select when compiling a kernel?
<omeil> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<crimsun> l2s: if 6.10 desktop does install, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to get 6.10 installed on said box
<panfist> thanks@thoreauputic
<sivik> has anyone here been having problems with firefox and crashing?
<l2s> 6.10 server borks on the install doesnt see the raid card at all
<thoreauputic> panfist: you're welcome :)
<nixcamic> if noone knows what kubuntu uses to automount drives, what does ubuntu use?
<l2s> i wanted 6.06 so i can have teh longer support
<Gesus> where do i type in system commands??
<sivik> Gesus, terminal/konsole
<thoreauputic> panfist: search the ubuntu wiki too - there are pages about vmware etc
<omeil> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> Gesus: or from one of the six tty's
<omeil> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> omeil: stop fishing the bot please
<l2s> crimsun another problem is the network keeps going to sleep
<Gesus> how do i find the console though?
<hipitihop> The gui crashes in failsafe mode too ... can anyone advise how I can reset the gnomepanel when the session crashes
<l2s> cant figure out why since i have turned power mgt off
<thoreauputic> !botabuse| omeil
<ubotu> omeil: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Gesus> this is my first day haha
<cas3> is there well documented way to integrate lynx, links, or elinks with aalib?
<sivik> Gesus: thats cool
<nixcamic> Gesus: press ctrl+alt+f1 through f6
<l2s> any ideas?
<the79bomb> Gesus, the console is under applications, accessories, terminal
<omeil> umm how do i mount a .img file?
<nixcamic> then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to gui
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: hey! It works now! thanks a lot!!! one last question though. is it perminent?
<Sima_Yi> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<daya> rapid,hi
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: add the module to /etc/modules
<rapid> daya, hi
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373:  gksudo "gedit /etc/modules" - add the module name on the last line
<Sima_Yi> can someone plz help me with this:
<rnd_null> --NEEDS IDEAS-- I'm trying to get "man -k" to append ALL to a file....i can't quite get it.....anyone have an idea i could use?
<daya> rapid, what is the live cd structure of ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: the name you used for "sudo modprobe"
<rapid> daya, what do you mean?
<Sima_Yi> im trying to monut an ISO
<Sima_Yi> the way i would in windows using damon-tools
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: ok, brb
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: glad to hear it is working :)
<Sima_Yi> what should I put for the mount poing
<Sima_Yi> ?
<arrenlex> !iso | Suma_Yi
<ubotu> Suma_Yi: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Dr_willis> Sima_Yi,  a normal iso? not some fancy copy proitected game?
<daya> rapid, I want to know the working principle of live cd of ubuntu
<eck> Sima_Yi: wherever you want the iso to be mounted
<rapid> daya, what made you ask me ? :)
<Sima_Yi> mount: mount point /home/iso does not exist
<ingo> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rnd_null> Anyone use Feisty yet?  It works great on my averatec 2200 series.
<kelsin> Sima_Yi: make the directory with mkdir first
<daya> rapid, hey why ? I have take to you some weeks ago
<Sima_Yi> oh
<Dr_willis> one of the more 'correct and accurate' error messages that linux has.. :)
<daya> rapid, and I think you know about it,
<Dr_willis> it dosent exist.. :) yep.. totally right.. heh heh.
<rapid> daya: ah fair enough , sorry couldn't remember the nick.
<Sima_Yi> awsome!  Thanks for the help
<Sima_Yi> :)
<omeil> ubuntu is a deb based system isn't it?
<l2s> im pretty surprised ubuntu didnt work on a standard dell server
<rapid> yes
<kelsin> omeil: yes
<omeil> is kubuntu better?
<Symmetria> heh
<tonyyarusso> !best | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rapid> it just uses kde
<kelsin> omeil: the only different is what desktop they use
<jrm4> I cannot seem to enable copy/paste in VNC; i.e. Windows XP VNC viewer to an Ubuntu (x11vnc) server. Any help?
<Symmetria> to all the people who claim you cannot get decent tcp transfer rates over high latency
<Symmetria> 1041111040 bytes transferred in 104 seconds (9.57M/s)
<Symmetria> !
<Symmetria> 400 ms latency
<rpc> are there any settings in eth bridge that may lower the performance of a network?
<rnd_null> does anyone know how to "man -k * > man.txt" ?? It doesn't like the '*'
<arrenlex> Symmetria: Stop feeding your modem steroids. It's bad for it.
<omeil> KDE's dekstop is more customizable isn't it?
<arrenlex> omeil: Yes. But, as a consequence, more confusing.
<l2s> Is there a place you can pay a bit for ubuntu support but not an insanely high amt
<eck> Symmetria: yes, but try turning off window scaling :-)
<rpc> rnd_null try #bash, they are really nice in there
<tonyyarusso> l2s: check the marketplace
<l2s> ?
<rnd_null> rpc: try #bash?
<l2s> url?
<Symmetria> eck heh had to modify the hell outta what it could scale to to get that kinda speed anyway
<tonyyarusso> l2s: ubuntu.com/support/paid I think
<Dr_willis> omeil: Yes. But, as a consequence, more useable. :)
<rpc> l2s what you need? one time help or?
<omeil> hmm ok so its good and bad? jesus lol
<l2s> basically one time help and install
<arrenlex> omeil: Try it out. I use KDE and I love it. If you don't like it, you can remove it.
<l2s> but im sure there will be more
<rpc> rnd_null you needed help with some bash stuff
<arrenlex> omeil: Yes. Most things in life are both good and bad.
<rpc> l2s hm
<omeil> so its apt-get install kde?
<rapid> l2s, its quite simple.. you could probably do it
<arrenlex> !kde | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<rnd_null> rpc no, no, i just want a copy of a list of all my man pages
<rpc> l2s: anything that can't be answered here i will help you with :)
<jrm4> omeil: - i find all the options in KDE interesting, but I had to get rid of it because it got in the way of me doing actual work. But that's just me.
<omeil> oh oky doky
<rnd_null> rpc to figure out what commands i don't know and can play with
<l2s> i tried with 6.06 server, the only thing that did install was 6.10 desktop
<l2s> its a dell server box with perc2 raid
<tonyyarusso> How is the -server kernel different from -generic?
<panfist> thoreauputic: i dont know if im overlooking something really simple but i dont see a way to convert my existing ubuntu install into a VM
<daya> rapid, any idea about my quest.
<l2s> its a bit old but fairly standard
<omeil> im gona get it :D. ah crap gotta wait till acetoneiso downloads
<eck> tonyyarusso: i think it has support for highmem and smp, and some drivers for some server-specific hardware
<thoreauputic> panfist: you need to make an image to run in vmware
<rapid> daya: i'm not clear as to what you want to know, specifically about the structure of the disk?
<tonyyarusso> eck: ah
<kelsin> rnd_null: there are A LOT, you're better off looking up linux,bash or console tutorials on the web
<omeil> anyone used AcetoneISO before. if so is it any good?
<thoreauputic> panfist: you can install ubuntu into a vmplayer image
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: PREEMPT is the biggest difference (server doesn't)
<kelsin> rnd_null: system commands are listed in /bin and you can do the command "find" from /usr/share/man to get a list too
<panfist> thoreauputic: i have ubuntu installed that ive been using for a while configured how i like it which i would like to convert into a virtual machine
<thoreauputic> panfist: the easy vmx thing just supplies a virtual machine config
<panfist> thoreauputic: or do i have to start over
<daya> rapid, how actually live cd of ubuntu is different from that of other such as morphix , knoppix etc
<panfist> thoreauputic: ahhh
<jrm4> Sorry to repeat, maybe I wasnt clear--I can VNC from ubuntu to ubuntu and copy/paste works fine. But I'm trying to VNC from an XP client to an Ubuntu server, and I can't seem to copy and paste; tried TightVNC and UltraVNC but no luck. Might be overlooking something? thanks again.
<rnd_null> kelsin I know how much there is, the only method I've had work makes lots of duplicates in the txt file
<thoreauputic> panfist: I have only used vmware with installs made in vmware
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: what's that mean?
<arrenlex> Flannel: Wat does preeempt do?
<rnd_null> kelsin i just want to get rid of the duplicates
<kelsin> rnd_null: well I still don't think browsing through that list will help you at all
<omeil> ok im confused now...does anyone know if crossover runs WoW better than Cedega?
<thoreauputic> panfist: ie. i installed ubuntu into a vmdk or whatever they call it
<panfist> thoreauputic: i'm almost as much of a vmware noob as i am a linux noob so forgive me if i need things spelled out..i think im going to do some more research before i try to do this task
<arrenlex> omeil: afaik plain wine runs wow fine.
<Gesus> hello again.  when i use that ctrl--alt--f1 to go to the console, how do i get back to the desktop?? :)
<thoreauputic> panfist: have you checked the wiki?
<thoreauputic> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<arrenlex> Gesus: ctrl+alt+f7
<Gesus> sweet. thankyou.
<kelsin> rnd_null: "cat <file> | uniq"
<Dr_willis> omeil,  i would be suprised if  that was true.. of course a problem with WoW and wine  is that every WoW update seems to break somthing.. so it gets to be who can fix/patch wine faster.. Cedega is very good at that.
<omeil> arrenlex: i installed it on crossover and seems ok . sounds gets lil crackily sometimes for no reason.
<arrenlex> Gesus: As a rule, consoles 1-6, X on 7.
<rnd_null> kelsin :) forgot about that...thx
<rapid> daya: not sure I could help you exactly, google may have some good information.. they all work around the linux kernel but.
<kelsin> since wine 9.28 wow has run for me with no problems at all
<Gesus> thanks.  i think this is going to take me a while to gets these drives mounted and using ubuntu as freely i use windows.  but i guess it's worth it.
<Flannel> arrenlex, tonyyarusso, PREEMPT is one of two preempting systems, when disabled (in the server), it slows the response times for interrupt heavy input (like mousing, etc),
<omeil> but i think crossover would run wow better because the are only focused on 2 games lol STEAM and WoW. to update wow on crossover u just double click the exe update and done :D
<panfist> thoreauputic: which wiki is "the" wiki
<omeil> Do you guys play WoW on the official servers or private servers?
<kelsin> omeil: I update wow just using the blizzard updated, works fine
<kelsin> omeil: official
<Flannel> arrenlex, tonyyarusso, but it does make software run slightly faster (because the kernel doesn't ever have to worry about those interrupts).  But if you're going to actually use a GUI, you probably do't want it
<thoreauputic> panfist: sorry - wiki.ubuntu.com
<_goofy_> other than not hearing anything how can i tell if ubuntu has detected me soundcard
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: gotcha
<omeil> I play on private.
* Symmetria kicks the hell outta rsync
<ramza3> is this a valid mode "-rwsr-xr-x 1"
<panfist> thoreauputic: thanks
<ramza3> is this a valid mode "-rwsr-xr-x"
<omeil> kelsin: have u tried AcetoneISO?
<kelsin> omeil: what is it?
<crimsun> _goofy_: follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and tell us the URL
<Flannel> ramza3: no.  "s" isnt
<GabrielG> has anyone figured out the NTFS repartition bug in herd5?
<Nargaroth> I have one laptop hp dv 2120us. When I am under windows the headphone and the speakers works fine but when i am under ubuntu linux only the speakers works... how can i fix it? i need the headphones works as well.
<thoreauputic> panfist: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<_goofy_> how can i get my sound card working
<crimsun> ramza3: yes, it's valid. that's 4755. What's the question?
<omeil> kelsin: apparently it is an image mounting program for linux similair to daemon tools
<ramza3> Flannel, then why is it in my octal mode; I set a file with chmod u+s /file
<Gesus> !help ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ntfs-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> omeil: ahhh, no real reason to use it, never have had to do that in linux
<omeil> kelsin: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805
<Gesus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<omeil> kelsin: pretty good to have just in case tho
<thoreauputic> panfist: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/  ( more general info)
<Flannel> ramza3: s is 'set user or group ID on execution'
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: If you double click the volume icon you can unmute the mic.
<Nargaroth> gyaresu its not the mic its the headphone
<Nargaroth> gyaresu my headphones are not working under linux!
<crimsun> _goofy_: you need to provide info; we can't blindly guess
<ramza3> Flannel, hmm, you know anything about cifs and mounting a samba mount on boot, I changed the mode of the /sbin/mount.cifs file and the uid/gid settings arent propogating
* Symmetria kicks the hell outta rsync
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: What's the difference between your 'headphones' and you 'speakers'. I don't understand. Do you have two soundcards?
<Cybercat101> hi
<omeil> can another windows xp drive enter my linux drive from a network?
<omeil> xm comp i mean
<gyaresu> !howdy Cybercat101
<Cybercat101> I need help learning how to install programs with ubuntu
<kelsin> !software | Cybercat101
<ubotu> Cybercat101: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<MTecknology> I am using Ubuntu on a Gateway M285-E Tablet. I am using wireless over an Apple Airport Extreme Base Station. Any other wireless access point and my Internet works fine. Over this setup it goes slow. If I connect to a wired connection it also goes slow. I tried disabling IPv6 to see if that speeds things up but that didn't help. It seems to do fine once it find the web page but it takes a while to find web page... Any ideas on how
<MTecknology> to fix this?
<GabrielG> omeil: yea, you need to setup a samba share
<Nargaroth> gyaresu no dude.. i have the headphone and the notebooks sounds!
<eck> omeil: only if you have configured it to do that
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: Internal speakers are fine then? Just when you plug the headphones in you can't hear anything?
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i set up my microphone? i've got a headset w/mic and every time i go to sound recorder, it says that my capture settings are invalid
<omeil> oh ok its just that i can access this comp on the network but it asks for a password that i never even set
<Nargaroth> gyaresu yes
<omeil> so i can't get in :D
<Allen3373> thoreaupudic: so.. I added it to /etc/modules... hen restarted, but nothing works now. I tried redoing it all and it still doesn't work.
<Nargaroth> gyaresu the internal speaker works fine... but the heaphone dont work under linux
<x2mjokada> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Nargaroth> gyaresu but under windows its ok
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: What is the sound chip? 'lspci' then look for the audio chip.
<Eclipse75> does the tab key normally work under emacs???
<gabz> xsupplicant and atheros wireless cards anyone gotten it to work ?
<Eclipse75> gabz, look into madwifi
<Eclipse75> at least for the atheros chipset
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: umm - see if the module loaded - lsmod | less and look for it
<kelsin> Nargaroth: use a volume mixer (alsamixer or gnome-volume-control) and make sure the headphone volume is up
<omeil> anyone here play on WoW private servers?
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: possibly you didn't save /etc/modules ? I don't know...
<gyaresu> kelsin: And the phones are plugged in ;) /sarcasm
<Dr_willis> omeil,  gee.. that sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happin. :)
<panfist> omeil: i highly doubt anyone would advertise that very much in a public chat
<gabz> Eclipse75, the card works on non PEAP networks and xsupplicant works on my intel wireless card but atheros and xsupplicant don't work
<Nargaroth> kelsin gyaresu the headphone controls dont appears
<omeil> lol
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: I saved, and tried recompiling and then modprobe and ifconfig and iwconfig again... but lemme go see.
<gabz> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omeil> im just asking :)
<Eclipse75> gabz, no clue from me. ive not messed with either of them
<omeil> its hard to find a good one
<jlgaddis> hey, is there an easy way to copy dvd's in ubuntu?
<gabz> Eclipse75, thanks
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: no point recompiling if it's already compiled and installed :)
<Nargaroth> gyaresu i dont remember the name but its ok with the drivers... i used alsaconf and it found the sound card
<kelsin> omeil for a reason, if you want to keep discussing this more it to the offtopic channel though
<Dr_willis> jlgaddis,  you refering to data dvd's or movie dvd's
<Nargaroth> gyaresu configured and the internal speakers was working
<GabrielG> in the herd 5 release notes, it said there were problems with the ntfs partitioner, but that they could be solved by entering 'mv     /usr/bin/ntfsresize /usr/bin/ntfsresize.real'
<jlgaddis> Dr_willis: movie dvd's
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: It may be a bug. You checked that the headphone sound level was up?
<omeil> there's an offtopic channel?
<GabrielG> however, there is no /usr/bin/ntfsresize
<Crell> OK, is anyone here running a jabber server on Edgy-Server, and able to recommend it?
<r4nge> can an "if [condition]  then commands" statement have multiple lines of commands after the "then"
<kelsin> !offtopic | omeil
* thoreauputic goes shopping ...
<ubotu> omeil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* Symmetria splits up his rsync script that mirrors ubuntu to do smaller segments
<kelsin> r4nge: yes
<GabrielG> there is a /usr/sbin/ntfsresize though - so i cp'd that to both /usr/sbin/ntfsresize.real and /usr/bin/ntfsresize.real
<GabrielG> but no dice
<jlgaddis> Crell: not ubuntu, but running an enterprise jabber server on debian
<Crell> I'm just looking for a single-server solution, but MUC, audio, and video (if available in the client) would be good.
<Nargaroth> gyaresu yes
<Gesus> hello. is anyone available to walk me through mounting my three ntfs hd's?  i have been reading tutes and faqs for hours now (including !ntfs-3g help in this channel) but i just can't make it work.  thankyou.
<kelsin> GabrielG: for help with fiesty and herd5 use the #ubuntu+1 channel
<omeil> thx kelsin
<Crell> jlgaddis: Define "enterprise jabber server".
<MTecknology> Does anybody know anything about administration of an Airport Extreme Base Station from Linux?
<Nargaroth> gyaresu its ok!
<Crell> I doubt I'll have more than a dozen users, maximum.
<r4nge> hmm, for some reason the "curl" commands i have after the then dont run when i crontab the script but when i execute the script normally it works fine
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  whats the issue you are having? you mount them read only fine?
<Flannel> !ntfs | Gesus, you don't need ntfs-3g for juts reading.
<ubotu> Gesus, you don't need ntfs-3g for juts reading.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jlgaddis> Crell: a jabber installation supporting 107k+ users?
<Nargaroth> gyaresu i tested with more than one headphone
<Cybercat101> hi
<Crell> I used to use ejabberd, but for some reason it's gone belly up and refuses to even give me useful error messages.
<Crell> jlgaddis: Yeah, way out of the league I need. :-)
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: If the volume is up then it may be a specific driver problem for your chipset or alsa version.
<Gesus> Dr_willis: no i can't mount them at all it seems.  i can't even access them.  but yes i do need to be able to read and write to them.
<r4nge> does crontab not like scripts that have multiple commands in it?
<mau> anybody know why my dinovo bluetooth keyboard won't work on startup without having to unplug the usb and replugging?
<Quattro> hi all
<Crell> Which server?
<Crell> jlgaddis: Which jabber server, specifically?
<Nargaroth> gyaresu what should i do?
<jlgaddis> Crell: jabberd 2.x branch, it's at an .edu.  we don't ever have that many concurrent users of course.
<witless> hi.  i just put a hauppauge WinTV PVR 150 in my system.  where should i go to get it working with tv tuning and capturing video?
<kelsin> Nargaroth: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ look up your card there and see if they say anything
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: What is the sound chip? 'lspci' then look for the audio chip.
<Cybercat101> was wondering if there was emmulators that would work with ubuntu to make windows programs work properly
<Crell> How is it for setup and config?
<StormGuy> Due to soundcard issues, I've been using my USB audio to listen to things. I'm able to listen to music using Audacious, but I can't figure out how to do the same for my video players (mainly Totem) and for Swiftfox.  I've tried poking around the preferences, but I can't find anything.  Any advice would be great.
<Crell> When I was last looking into jabber servers 2 years ago, IIRC jabber 2.x was rather shaky.
<kelsin> witless: you need the ivtv driver so google "ivtv ubuntu" then look into install mythtv to do the tv and capturing stuff (or other software, but the driver is ivtv)
<jlgaddis> Crell: not bad, was able to delegate it out to someone else and he managed to get it working
<mau> witless, #mythtv-users is a great resource if you're interested in mythtv
<witless> kelsin: mau: thanks
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  one step at a time. :) lets just get them readable ... you got a ntfs partition on /dev/hda1 ?
<Crell> jlgaddis: "managed".  That doesn't instill confidence. ;-)
<jlgaddis> Crell: you don't know him.  =)
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Swing in the dark but can you run 'asoundconf list' and have it listed?
<Nargaroth> kelsin i am not under linux atm
<Crell> hehe.
<jlgaddis> Crell: jabberd supported ldap and postgresql, both of which we needed
<Crell> And of course only jabber 1.x is in the edgy repository.
<kelsin> Nargaroth: you can still goto that site and look up your card to see if this headphone is a known issue
<Cybercat101> can anyone tell me how I could get a windows program that I was using in XP called active worlds and I need it to work with my
<Crell> jlgaddis: I doubt I'll be using either, although good to know if I ever setup LDAP just to see if I can.
<StormGuy> gyaresu: Yeah, the headset is listed
<Cybercat101> ubuntu
<Cybercat101> I can't get it to install though
<kelsin> Cybercat101: have you been trying with wine?
<gyaresu> StormGuy: then 'asoundconf set-default-card _blah_'
<Cybercat101> no
<kelsin> Cybercat101: what have you been trying?
<Cybercat101> kelsin:no what is wine?
<Crell> jlgaddis: Is this the "JOSS" server?
<kelsin> Cybercat101: are you just trying to run the windows program in ubuntu? That is not possible
<Nargaroth> kelsin =(
<Cybercat101> I have been trying the default program
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Then re-open some app and see if that fixed it.
<kelsin> Cybercat101: what do you mean default program?
<Gesus> Dr_willis: in console it says 'permission denied' in gnome partition editor it says 'not mounted' under information (for all three drives)
<kelsin> Cybercat101: linux can not run windows programs
<jessinio> hi,i am a newer
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: Can you boot up into linux and rejoin. That would be more helpfull.
<Cybercat101> Kelsin:there is no emluator that can make them run
<kelsin> Cybercat101: wine
<gyaresu> !welcome | jessinio
<ubotu> jessinio: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<StormGuy> gyaresu: Nope, afraid not :(
<r4nge> 8 * * * * /home/gerry/scripts/serverquery.sh
<r4nge> is there something wrong with that
<Dr_willis> Gesus,   you could just edit the fstab manually, and not use the various gui tools (im used to doing it that way)   the proper fstab entry on my system for my windows drive on /dev/hda1 is ------>  "       /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=0002,user,users 0 0   "
<jessinio> thanks
<kelsin> Cybercat101: it's not technically an emulator, but a recreation of the window APIs, if it doesn't run in wine you'd have to resort to dual booting or running windows in vmware (or another cpu emulator)
<Cybercat101> kelsin:can you tell me how to run wine?
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  will need to use sudo to be root to edit the /etc/fstab file.
<r4nge> the script works fine when i run it in command line
<Gesus> so in the console i just type: /dev/hda1 -- is that correct?
<Crell> jlgaddis: Is this the "JOSS" server?
<kelsin> Cybercat101: no, definately no time for that, maybe someone else will help, there are also plenty of tutorials and docs on how to use wine online
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: no, it didn't load. Is all I put in the /etc/modules 'zd1211b', or is there more?
<StormGuy> gyaresu: And oddly enough,  Audacious isn't working anymore :(
<Gesus> Dr_willis: so in the console i just type: /dev/hda1 -- is that correct?
<r4nge> anyone?
<kelsin> Cybercat101: honestly if you are very new to linux you should just dual boot until you know more, wine is not always very easy
<ramza3> on ubuntu, I am trying to get this to work, read the bottom; http://paste.lisp.org/display/37770
<Crell> Wine is great when it works.  Whether or not it works changes with each minor version.
<Crell> Wine is just like that.
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  No.. you edit the fstab file and  add that entry to it.
<Cybercat101> crell:can you tell me how to work wine?
<Cybercat101> crell:please?
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Is the usb volume up and not muted?
<Dr_willis> Gesus,   you do realize that with the right tools . you cn set up windows to read/write to the ext2/3 partitions? :)
<kelsin> ramza3: add a "umask=222" option
<Crell> Cybercat101: First, draw a pentagram.  Then, sacrifice a goat.
* Crell is only partially joking. :-)
<ramza3> kelsin,  what is that
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  may be easier for ya to go that route.. untill you learn some linux basics.
<Cybercat101> crell:lol
<Gesus> Dr_willis: i'm sorry i've been using ubuntu for about 8 hours now.  i have no idea what an fstab file is or how i can edit it...
<kelsin> ramza3: it makes the default permission on all files r-xr-xr-x
<StormGuy> gyaresu: Yeah, it's giving me an error for Audacious now...saying that I need to configure my soundcard, select the correct output, or ensure that nothing is blocking the output
<Cybercat101> crell:can you walk me through the steps please
<Crell> Really, the problem is that often each program needs to be individually configured to make wine pretend to be the exact version of Windows it requires, and even then it's a crapshoot if the app will work.
<kelsin> ramza3: so after (or before) the credentials you need ",umask=222,blah..."
<Allen3373> thoreauputic: did you catch my post?
<StormGuy> gyaresu: But before that, the sound was up and unmuted
<Augmatic> mwahah i had a unix test a few days ago and had to learn about umask and such
<ramza3> kelsin,  does the order of my options in my fstab matter?
<Cybercat101> crell:ok
<Gesus> Dr_willis: MY HD with WinXP on it died this morning, I won't be dual booting.  Just have this ubuntu cd.. :'(
<Crell> Cybercat101: The steps are different for every single program, and vary widely between distros.
<Nargaroth> gyaresu ok
<Dr_willis> Gesus,    its a file in /etc/.   This is a clean install of ubuntu? i though it should auto mount the ntfs drives..
<kelsin> ramza3: I don't want to say "no" and be wrong, but I've never had them matter for the things I mount (including samba)
<Cybercat101> crell:well can you tell me how to get into wine at least
<kelsin> Cybercat101: honestly don't fool with wine if you are not good at linux
<Gesus> Dr_willis: I am running off LiveCD do I need to install it to the HD?
<Crell> The Wine I'm used to is Debian, and a bit older.  The one in Ubuntu is reasonably automated, but then it works for maybe 1/5 of all programs without incident.  The rest require specific tinkering.
<StormGuy> gyaresu: I selected "Headset" as the card
<Crell> Cybercat101: winehq.com
<corevette> what do i do with a .sh file?
<kelsin> Cybercat101: it's not a easy "program" and it is still in the beta stage, if you insist on doing it look up documentation online, don't ask for a step-by-step
<Nargaroth> gyaresu Now I have my laptop and my desktop... i am rebooting my laptop
<makuseru> how can i split an mpeg into two parts?
<Nargaroth> gyaresu gimme a sec
<kelsin> corevette: you can run it with "sh file.sh" in a terminal, or make it executable with "chmod +x file.sh" then run it with "./file.sh"
<kelsin> corevette: obviously make sure you know what this file does :)
<gyaresu> StormGuy: asoundconf should work. Maybe a reboot (shouldn't need to) I also found this. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1954446
<kelsin> makuseru: we gave you the programs to use like an hour ago, what else do you want?
<Gesus> Dr_willis: Ok, I found the fstab file..
<makuseru> you didnt give me anything
<makuseru> you said ffmpeg
<kelsin> mencoder, ffmpeg and transcode
<makuseru> thats telling me nothing
<makuseru> i read the manuals
<makuseru> it says nothing about splitting files
<gyaresu> makuseru: You still want to split avi's huh?
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  doh. i just trashed my fstab file trying to fignre out a eay way to edit it for ya.. heh heh...
<Gesus> (sorry) :)
<makuseru> trying
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  heh i rember why > and >> are differnt now. :)
<r4nge> with crontab, can i execute a command for example q=`quakestat -q4s 66.128.56.9:28004 | awk '/28004/ {print $4}'`
<omeil> Has anyone use AcetoneISO before?
<r4nge> and then use $q to check for NULL
<Megatron> hey I have a question about getting compiz running
<oggy> ihehe
<r4nge> the command works fine on command line
<r4nge> but in crontab it wont run
<oggy> geez forgot I had my freebsd box in this channel
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  i forget what default ext editor is included..   so FIRST backup your esisting fstab file.   'cp /etc/fstab /home/YOURUSERNAME/fstab'
<Nargaroth> Megatron where are you from?
<SkidMark11212121> /* This function is used to test if the
<Madpilot> ubotu, anyone | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Megatron> I installed the packages from the repos and have beryl running but I cant get compiz to work.
<SkidMark11212121>  * a certain expression is found in a given filename
<SkidMark11212121>  * If it is this function will print the partial path
<SkidMark11212121>  * in addition to return 0, if false it will return 1.
<Megatron> I'm from Pennsylvania, USA.
<SkidMark11212121>  */
<StormGuy> gyaresu: I'm trying the commands without creating the text files...but no dice
<SkidMark11212121> 
<SkidMark11212121> int find(char expression[] , char filename[] )
<_Krull_> Where do I download wallpaper so it auto shows in Backgrounds?
<SkidMark11212121> {
<Gesus> ok done
<SkidMark11212121>   char* result = strstr(filename, expression);
<SkidMark11212121>   if ( result != NULL)
<SkidMark11212121>   {
<omeil> Does anyone know how to mount iso's in AcetoneISO. i click mount but nothin happens.
<SkidMark11212121>     printf ("Found: %s", result);
<SkidMark11212121>     return 0;
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Megatron> I get this error "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" and then compiz saying it was unable to manage screen 0
<Sima_Yi> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<gyaresu> StormGuy: When you do the 'asoundconf set-default-card _blah_' you are putting in the exact case sensetive name that you got from 'asoundconf list' right?
<thantzin> how can i play mp3 songs in ubuntu?
<kitche> Megatron you using XGL or AIGLX video driver you are using?
<StormGuy> Yes
<Nargaroth> gyaresu NVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<StormGuy> gyaresu: Yes
<Megatron> nvidia xgl I believe
<gyaresu> !codecs | thantzin:
<ubotu> thantzin:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StormGuy> gyaresu: It lists "SB" and "Headset"
<Megatron> I installed the nvidia-glx drivers.
<Megatron> how do I check?
<thantzin> ok thanks ubotu
<kitche> Megatron: ok but are you using XGL or aiglx those are servers
<crimsun> StormGuy: what app are you trying to use w/ your usb headset?
<gyaresu> Nargaroth: Right. Have you looked on the forums for any problems others might have had with that chipset?
<kitche> Megatron: install XGL for now
<Megatron> okay.
<kitche> !xgl | Megatron
<ubotu> Megatron: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theilliniguy> what is the syntax for root edit of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EchoBinary> anyone here have experience with vmware? or can point me in the direction of a vmware channel?
<StormGuy> crimsun: Audacious, Totem, and Swiftfox.  Audacious worked for a while, but isn't now.  I assumed I just needed to edit some things in the preference menus of the latter two programs, but I couldn't find anything that seemed to work.  Now Audacious is giving me problems too, though.
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: I was at the corner shop : ) Yes you just put the module name on its own line in /etc/modules and it should load on boot
<kitche> theilliniguy: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you want to use a gui editor
<ray_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ray_> oh
<kelsin> makuseru: man transcode is showing me the -c option allows you to specifiy what frames to use, with mencoder man mencoder is showing me that -ss and -endpos can set start and end times, and with ffmpeg man ffmpeg shows me that -ss is the start and -t duration lets you set duration
<StormGuy> crimsun: I know they have to be run separately
<Madpilot> theilliniguy, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EchoBinary> sudo vi !!!!
<kelsin> makuseru: reading man pages and searching with "/" is not really that hard
<theilliniguy> thx u2
<Megatron> okay I already have the xgl server installed.
<thoreauputic> Allen3373: if that isn't working I'm out of ideas - but you can always make a script to do sudo modprobe <modulename> I guess, and put it in say /etc/rc.local
<x2mjokada> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<_Krull_> Can someone tell me where to put my jpg file for wallpaper?
<ray_> if I hear crackly sound from my speakers no matter what alsamixer is set at, does that mean that I have bad mp3 codecs, or just poor soundcard support?
<Crell> ray_: Or bad speakers/wires.
<StormGuy> crimsun: I closed all of the programs I have that produce sound, but Audacious is still telling me that either my card is configured incorrectly, or that my output is being blocked by another program.
<EchoBinary> or bad ears
<ray_> it works well when I boot into windows...
<kelsin> _Krull_: if you'res using ubuntu (not kbuntu or xbuntu) you can put it anywhere, the right click your desktop, click change background then click "add Wallpaper" and browse to it
<thoreauputic> _Krull_: you can put it anywhere - just navigate to it from the wallpaper change dialog to make it your wallpaper
<Madpilot> _Krull_, anywhere. Just use the "Load" button in the wallpaper dialogue
<EchoBinary> I had static in my ears once
<_Krull_> ray, or cellphone microwave emitions
<nine09> stinky cheese man
<EchoBinary> ..  but then I took the cellophane out
<oritemis> guys, good night
<oritemis> there a howto to install webcam?
<Gesus> can you copy text from the desktop and paste it into the console command line?
<zero88> help me help me, i cant get ubuntu to start on my desktop dell dimension 3000, i can only get it to work in text mode.i cant startx. can anyone tell me why or how to fix it?
<EchoBinary> zero88: video card driver?
<kelsin> !webcam | oritemis
<ubotu> oritemis: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ray_> but I know it either has to be codecs or sound card support because it sound better in windows
<_Krull_> I get buzzing from my speakers
<StormGuy> crimsun: If I try to run a sound test, I get this message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available."
<EchoBinary> ray: my guess is the sound card driver
<oritemis> kelsin: thanks
<kelsin> zero88: are you getting any errors when you startx?
<StormGuy> gyaresu: If I try to run a sound test, I get this message "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available."
<zero88> echobinary its a nvidea
<zero88> kelsin yes i am
<ray_> ok thanks... ya it's not that bad so I'll live
<faker> holas nesesito una ayuda con el sonido
<faker> :S
<kelsin> zero88: if it's more then one line, pastebin it for us
<kelsin> !pastebin > zero88
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  select, middle click.. or try right click/paste
<FunnyLookinHat> !espanol | fak
<ubotu> fak: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<FunnyLookinHat> woops.
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Have you got any errors in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages ?
<zero88> kelsin i cant, im on the desktop now using a livecd of backtrack
<Gesus> Dr_willis: So what do I need to put into that fstab thing to make it mount my ntfs drives?
<zero88> SABAYON SUCKS!
<StormGuy> gyaresu: Doesn't look like it.  Most of them look relevant to my eth0
<omeil> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop?
<kelsin> zero88: without errors it's REALLY hard to debug dude, do you have any idea what it was saying?
<Madpilot> omeil, use 'kubuntu-desktop' to get KDE, if you really must </Gnome fan> ;)
<gyaresu> StormGuy: try restarting alsa. 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart'
<omeil> lol :D
<Dr_willis> Gesus,   you could just edit the fstab manually, and not use the various gui tools (im used to doing it that way)   the proper fstab entry on my system for my windows drive on /dev/hda1 is ------>  "       /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=0002,user,users 0 0   "
<crimsun> gyaresu: that only (re)stores mixer levels. It doesn't do what you think it does.
<omeil> Madpilot: just giving it a test run :D
<Matic`Makovec> Err...hi. Where do I access screensaver settings? :o
<zero88> kelsin ya ill boot up and il write it down, brb
<Dr_willis> Gesus,       /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=0002,user,users 0 0
<crimsun> StormGuy: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<gyaresu> crimsun: mmm. At this point I don't know why seting the default card isn't being picked up by the other apps.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: fluxbox ftw! *g*
<omeil> screw downloading 256mb lol ill stick with gnome
<skinnyuser> matic: system -> prefs -> screen saver
<nick01> I ordered 2 years ago some ubuntu cds i never got- do u think I should change the city name from enlglish to the local name ?
<ToddEDM> hello men, i need to know how to unpack rar files
<StormGuy> gyaresu: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<Gesus> Dr_willis: ok so i just put that into the fstab file.  do i need to replace user.users with anything?
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you skinnyuser
<thoreauputic> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<EchoBinary> is fluxbox smaller than xfce?
<skinnyuser> matic: sure thing
<thoreauputic> EchoBinary: yes
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  nope those are fstab options that let the 'users' access the drive
<EchoBinary> is fluxbox easy to install?
<kelsin> EchoBinary: fluxbox is JUST a windows manage not a desktop, so yes for many reasons
<crimsun> gyaresu: (re)setting the default alsa device only affects alsa-aware apps. Any app that uses the oss api will still use /dev/dsp*, which doesn't change across asoundconf *set* commands.
<omeil> err soz lol forgot :)
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Yeah sorry. There's only alsa-utils.
<kelsin> EchoBinary: "sudo aptitude install fluxbox"
<Dr_willis> EchoBinary,  trivial easy.
<StormGuy> crimsun "COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<StormGuy> esd       4478 opus  mem    CHR  116,4      7569 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
<StormGuy> esd       4478 opus   25u   CHR  116,4      7569 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
<StormGuy> mixer_app 4680 opus   17u   CHR  116,9      7723 /dev/snd/controlC0
<StormGuy> "
<ToddEDM> !info unrar-free
<StormGuy> Whoops, sorry about that
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Gesus> Dr_willis: ok. and will i need to restart or anything after i do that?  does it matter that i'm running from a livecd and not a hd install of ubuntu?
<crimsun> StormGuy: stop esound.
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  NOW you tell me about the livecd.. :)
<gyaresu> crimsun: Is this probable a gnome gstreamer thang?
<StormGuy> crimsun: esd?
<gyaresu> *probably
<blanky> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<StormGuy> crimsun: or the mixer app
<skinnyuser> i just had the left channel of my sound cut out, does anyone know if it might be a software/config problem? i'd hate to have to take it into the shop unless i needed to.
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  so once you mount the ntfs drives what are you going to do with them ? you dont have linux installed at all? you are just accessng themachne with a livecd?
<Gesus> Dr_willis: ... I thought i mentioned that P
<thantzin> sorry ubotu i can't solve my problem can u sugguest me anything about to play mp3 songs in ubuntu i'm just start to use ubuntu
<kelsin> !bot | thantzin
<ubotu> thantzin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thoreauputic> !mp3 | thantzin
<ubotu> thantzin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> gyaresu: / StormGuy: System> Preferences> Sound   ...
<Gesus> Dr_willis: Well, once I mount the drives (there are three) I was going to transfer all the data from one to the other two and then format that one drive with the appropriate file system (ex3 or whatever) and then install ubuntu onto that drive.
<thantzin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thantzin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kelsin> Gesus: so you need write permission, can you not do this in windows?
<StormGuy> crimsun: This is a little odd...my terminal and my menu windows are blank and crash when I open them now
<kelsin> Gesus: esp with a large amount of information that isn't backed up I wouldn't do that with linux ntfs write drivers
<Gesus> kelsin: My windows install was on a fourth HD which died this morning.
<StormGuy> crimsun: This has happened to me before, but I thought it had stopped indefinitely...
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  there are some live cd's that have ntfs writing allready built into them.. i just cant rember which ones...
<gyaresu> !botabuse | thantzin
<ubotu> thantzin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  you only have the 1 machine?
<StormGuy> crimsun: I can still go into the ctrl+alt+f1 console, though
<ScreaminIke> uhm. 2 things. 1) how do i enable ntfs support? 2) where do i get latest builds for ubuntu studio/ubuntu feisty?
<kelsin> Gesus: yeah the ubunt live cd isn't the best for actual work, I would look into some of the others like Dr_willis said :)
<Lord_Maynoth> doesn anyone know what the default kde directory is on ubuntu
<Flannel> !ntfs | ScreaminIke
<ubotu> ScreaminIke: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kelsin> ScreaminIke: look int #ubuntu+1 channel for fiesty help
<StormGuy> crimsun: For some reason, this laptop really hates Ubuntu
<ScreaminIke> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Flannel> Lord_Maynoth: what do you mean?
<gyaresu> !kubuntu | Lord_Maynoth
<ubotu> Lord_Maynoth: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Gesus> Dr_willis: Yep just one machine.  Running Ubuntu 6.10 Live CD.  Am I doomed?
<Dr_willis> the knoppix live cd  has ntfs3g support..
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  Not really.. but you need to learn some linux.. and it would be MUCH easier if you could track down some other live cd.
<kelsin> Gesus: no just look for better live cd,s like knoppix, they will have more tools to help you and probably mount your partitions automattically
<Lord_Maynoth> I am compiling a program and I got it to work but it said it needed to be installed in the default kde directory for the plug-ins to work
<Dr_willis> Gesus, http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/knoppix51-en.html  looks very nice.
<ScreaminIke> i like slax.
<kelsin> Lord_Maynoth: does the ./configure, make, make install process not do that automatically?
<ScreaminIke> Gesus: slax.
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  im not even sure how you go about installing stuff to the ubuntu live cd. I rarely use it.. its rather.. minimal
<gyaresu> Lord_Maynoth: Did you just do 'make' and now you are trying to run it from the same dir that you compiled it in?
<Dr_willis> slax is nice.. but not sure what ones come ith ntfs3g
<Lord_Maynoth> no I can get it to run fine
<Gesus> Dr_willis: Ok. So I should run the knoppix live cd.  Can I still install ubuntu after that or will I need to run knoppix?  I liked the whole ubuntu holding hands philosophy thing.
<gyaresu> So did you 'sudo make install' ?
<Lord_Maynoth> its just I need to ./compile --prefix=  into the default kde directory for it to work with the plugins
<Flannel> Gesus: Knoppix is *only* a liveCD, you can't "Install" it
<kelsin> Gesus: no you definately can run ubuntu, but the ubuntu live cd has a different purpose then knoppix and other live cd's
<StormGuy> crimsun: / gyaresu: Sorry, I know it's annoying helping the guy who suddenly develops 2 or 3 problems for every solution :(
<Lord_Maynoth> and I don't know what the default directory for kde is
<tehquickness> Has any had problems with gnome-panel crashing?
<gyaresu> Lord_Maynoth: Have you seen checkinstall ?
<omeil> Dr_willis: did they insert ntfs-3g with the installation package?
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  they are just live cd's i got a stack of 100 of them. :)
<gkellycs> can someone help me with beryl?
<kelsin> Gesus: use knoppix to help you transfer files, THEN install ubuntu once you get that done
<Chopperman> drat
<Lord_Maynoth> checkinstall?
<SJ2000> I'm trying to get Gnome to work on LiveCD but the monitor goes blank after splash screen, intro music still plays though. I've tried changing kernal params to vga=791 or vga=792 but no avail. If I edit the xorg.conf how do I restart GUI (properly) if it's livedisc?
<thoreauputic> Flannel: actually you can install Knoppix - it just isn't recommended
<Dr_willis> omeil,  knoppix site mentions ntfs3g now.. not tried it yet.
<gkellycs> can someone help me with beryl?
<gkellycs> can someone help me with beryl?
<gyaresu> !checkinstall | Lord_Maynoth
<ubotu> Lord_Maynoth: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Flannel> thoreauputic: For the purposes of this conversation..
<kelsin> gkellycs: #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<Dr_willis> omeil,   Updated ntfs-3g (02.01.2007) (writing speed improvements)
<omeil> Dr_willis: sounds interesting :)
<tehquickness> Has anyone had problems with gnome-panel continuously crashing?
<omeil> its fast enough anyways :)
<gkellycs> can someone help me with beryl? It works, except i shut of something that i need to turn back on.
<l2s> seems ubuntu and dell dont play nice together
<gkellycs> can someone help me with beryl? It works, except i shut of something that i need to turn back on.
<kelsin> !repeat gkellycs
<burnsauce> Howdy, if I install ubuntu as dualboot with a windows installation that already has dualboot between Win98 & XP, will I still be able to boot into 98 & XP?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat gkellycs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> !repeat | gkellycs
<ubotu> gkellycs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EchoBinary> tehquickness: you sure its not windows?
<omeil> tehquickness: crashing u mean freezing?
<Gesus> kelsin: ok sweet. So, Step 1. Run Knoppix live CD, t/f files and format one HD to ex3.  Step 2. Run Ubuntu install on that HD.  Step 3. Install ntfs-3g and then I can read/write my files on those other two ntfs drives.. Is that right?
<kelsin> Gesus: correct
<anonymeeee> how do I know what kind of video card I have?
<tehquickness> Well, it crashes then the Bug Reporter pops up then it trys to restart and then it crashes again.
<Gesus> kelsin: Ok sweet. See you in a few hours.  Thanks for your help!
<SJ2000> gnome-panel used to crash on me every time WINE application tried to change resolution
<ray_> gkellycs: what did you shut off?
<Gesus> Dr_willis: Thanks for your help, see you in a bit. Hopefully.
<kelsin> Gesus: the ubuntu live cd is meant to show off ubuntu quickly, not really "doing" stuff... if that makes sense, knoppix (and others) are more fully featured to let you do things, like you need to do
<gkellycs> the cube
<zero88> kelsin the error is ()ww) I810: no matching device section for instance (busid pci:0:2:0) found     (ee) no devices detected fatal server error: no screens found
<gyaresu> anonymeeee: Run 'lspci' from a terminal and look for the card device.
<gkellycs> the cube wont spin anymore, i am stuck to one desktop
<omeil> tehquickness: hmm i haven't encountered that before..mine just froze a couple of times.
<kelsin> !beryl | gkellycs
<ubotu> gkellycs: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tehquickness> The crashing, restarting, and bug reporting forms this continuous loop.
<thoreauputic> anonymeeee: try  lspci |grep VGA
<linuxor> Please, How to make swf presentation of my screen ?
<kelsin> zero88: you need to install the i810 driver
<ray_> gkcellycs: do you know how to get to beryl settings manager?
<gkellycs> ya
<gkellycs> i had it configured and everything
<nick01> anybody else here ordered cds and still hasn't received them 2 years later ?
<zero88> ok,so whyle in text mode with ubuntu how owuld i do that?
<kelsin> gkellycs: please goto the #ubuntu-effects channel for beryl support
<gkellycs> k
<thoreauputic> nick01: now that is real snail mail ...
<kidbuntu> is there a downloadable installer of nvidia-glx?
<zero88> kelsin ok,so whyle in text mode with ubuntu how owuld i do that?
<mneptok> kidbuntu: use the repos
<pavs> anyone installed osx with ubuntu on a amd64?
<nick01> thoreauputic: I ask cause I just ordered 6.06 and wondering if it'll have the same fait
<SJ2000> How do I edit xorg.conf and restart GUI properly without restart ubuntu (Since I'm current LiveDisc)
<anonymeeee> gyaresu: thank you!
<kelsin> kidbuntu: all ubuntu pacakges are installed/downloaded automattically
<ray_> The repos didn't work for me for nvidia drivers
<thoreauputic> nick01: usually takes 4-6 weeks
<anonymeeee> gyaresu: I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<nick01> thoreauputic: :|
<nick125_lappy> Hrm..I'm having an issue starting xorg on this new install of 6.10...
<kelsin> zero88: one sec
<StormGuy> gyaresu: / crimsun: On the bright side, Audacious worked after I unplugged/replugged in my headset
<ray_> I had to download an installer from nvidia... proprietary i think...
<omeil> nick123_lappy: wats the problem?
<thoreauputic> nick01: you can't complain - it doesn't cost anything :)
<zero88> kelsin k sorry didnt mean to post twice
<nick125_lappy> It has an error about AIGLX and screen 0 not being DRI capable..
<kelsin> zero88: from the console "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-i810"
<anonymeeee> gyaresu: how do I restart it?
<rbil> SJ2000: you should be able to make changes to xorg.conf and just run startx to start the gui. Or you could do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kelsin> zero88: oh no problem, just telling you one sec while I look up the package
<SJ2000> rbil: ive done that but still nothing
<omeil> and thats weird :D
<SJ2000> still as blank as ever
<zero88> kelsin ok thanks, so after i do that in text mode i will be able to startx?
<gyaresu> StormGuy: shzam!
<nick01> thoreauputic: I was considering to put the name of the place in romanian but then maybe the senders wouldn';t know where that is :|
<StormGuy> gyaresu: :)
<omeil> SJ2000: what are u actually trying to do?
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Don't s'pose that made the others use the usb device?
<rbil> SJ2000:  have u tried .... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Lord_Maynoth> ./configure --prefix=$KDEDIR  automatically pick my default kde directory for me?
<kelsin> zero88: no garuntees, it sounds like from your error message that the i810 driver was not installed, that command will install it, so let's hope
<thoreauputic> nick01: do you anyone who can download it for you and burn some CDs ?
<gyaresu> anonymeeee: Sorry? How do you restart what?
<kelsin> zero88: also if you're up for fun you can install irssi and chat from your linux console
<anonymeeee> suddenly my screen resolution has changed itself to 640x480 and doesn't have an option to change it...won't let me change it....
<kidbuntu> how do you delete a file using the terminal. what command do you use?
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: rm
<burnsauce> if a dualboot already exists between XP & 98, and I install ubuntu as dualboot, will it install with BOTH XP & 98 as secondary boot options?
<SJ2000> I can't see anything after ubuntu splash screen, it goes blank. I've tried changing VGA params on boot and edit xconf (inc restart gdm) but nothing.
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nick01> thoreauputic: i want them to give to people I have fast connection myself :)
<zero88> kelsin ok thanks i will give it try ...Ok kool that will be alot easier thanks
<thoreauputic> nick01: ah, i see :)
<gyaresu> kelsin: Tell him about irssi/screen and ssh'ing into you machine :)
<PCGenie_> hi again, i am using gnome on my dappy desktop, what options do i have for rss viewing?
<omeil> SJ2000: Have u tried changing the xorg.conf driver settings to "vesa"
<SJ2000> yes
<rbil> SJ2000: what graphic card are u using?
<SJ2000> Nvidia GeForce 7600GT
<thoreauputic> nick01: maybe contact the Romanian loco for Ubuntu
<ramza3> kelsin, back again:  now I have this and still doesnt give me the permissions I want, only root can do anything "auto,rw,users,credentials=/etc/samba/indiasamba.cred,umask=222"
<gyaresu> !prefix |anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<StormGuy> gyaresu: It looks like most of my programs are now crashing as soon as I load them, so I'm not sure :(
<gyaresu> !fixres | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kelsin> zero88: if that doesn't work you can etc your xorg.conf and switch "i810" to "vesa" just like omeil is recomending
<omeil> SJ2000:so your wrote "vesa" not "VESA"?
<gyaresu> StormGuy: blah!
<StormGuy> gyaresu: This has happened to me before...but I thought the issue mysteriously disappeared
<SJ2000> yes, small letters
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: example i want to delete the file that i accidentaly saved inside the folder 'apt' the filename is ubuntu list. I was editing the sources.list
<rbil> SJ2000: OK, what driver does it show being used in xorg.conf?
<kelsin> ramza3: are the permissions for the mount point still rwx------?
<nick01> thoreauputic: the romanian what ?
<gyaresu> StormGuy: Stupid computers ;)
<anonymeeee> gyaresu: I need to fix my screen resolution...it's stuck at 640x480.  what do you suggest I do?
<gyaresu> !fixres | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ramza3> ramza3,  yep; I am unmounting and then doing "mount -a"
<omeil> SJ2000: thats what usually fixes the problem u are having...i always have the same problem as u before i install ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> nick01: the localisation team for Romania?
<StormGuy> gyaresu: All high and mighty...with...with their circuitry and so forth...
<nick01> thoreauputic: lets see if there's a #ubuntu-ro
<kelsin> !ro
<omeil> SJ2000: have u tried editing the driver manually not through reconfigure etc...?
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<SJ2000> yes, didn't work either
<nick01> thoreauputic: hmm there is rather empty though especially this early in the morning
<SJ2000> all it did was make it worse
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: you need sudo rm if the file is outside your $HOME directory
<rbil> SJ2000: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<omeil> SJ2000: well its obvious the problem is in the xorg.conf. there has to be another way around it.
<tehquickness> well I found an answer to the problem
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: is it like this $ sudo rm /etc/apt/ubuntulist.txt
<nick125_lappy> omeil: It's using the vesa drivers, and, I have no idea why its attempting to do AIGLX
<StormGuy> gyaresu: Oh, well.  At least I have music?
<StormGuy> gyaresu: / crimsun: Thanks for all your help
<Madpilot> kidbuntu, yes, but be careful with 'sudo rm' - it's a good way to break your Ubuntu...
<gyaresu> StormGuy: There's always a way...
<tehquickness> Aparently there is some problem with .revently-used.xbel so as long as you do this command:
<tehquickness> # rm -rf .recently-used.xbel
<tehquickness> The problem will be solved
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: assuming that is the path to the file, yes
<SJ2000> I've double checked xorg.conf it's "vesa"
<SJ2000> Also as well I restarted gdm but now when I go back to the GUI there is just an empty console
<SJ2000> not a shell just console
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: the filename contains a white space "Ubuntu sources.list" should I type it that way?
<thoreauputic> nick01: look here maybe - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<rbil> SJ2000: have u tried "nv" ?
<ledbettj> SJ2000: I've found that sometimes you need to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop once or twice before trying to start it again
<SJ2000> that is what is was by default
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: no - tab-complete it
<kelsin> kidbuntu: yeah with quotes or Ubuntu\ sources.list
<nick01> thoreauputic: looking
<omeil> nick125_lappy: have u tried, configuring the xorg.conf by typing sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf maybe its not saving because u don't have root access
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: be careful that you are actually deleting the file you mean to delete!
<SJ2000> I'm going to restart LiveDisc and try it agian
<rbil> SJ2000: normally there shouldn't be a prob with graphic cards that have oss drivers included in LiveCD. Is it possible the LiveCD itself is bad?
<SJ2000> md5 is fine
<nick125_lappy> omeil: I've gone though the xorg configuration, and I don't see anything that would cause any issues...
<SJ2000> passed verify
<b0rted> hi there
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: whew. thanks. I got it deleted
<rbil> SJ2000: desktop or laptop box?
<SJ2000> desktop 64bit
<b0rted> any1 know about "hotplug system"?
<r4nge> whats command to resync clock
<standingstill> anyone feel like helping me get my wireless card working?
<Madpilot> ubotu, anyone | standingstill
<ubotu> standingstill: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rbil> SJ2000: and the ubuntu version ... 32 bit or 64 bit?
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: heh - I doubt that it was doing any harm actually ( it would be ignored - doesn't mean anything to the system)
<standingstill> i've been beating my head against a wall with this for weeks
<omeil> nick125_lappy: im not sure what to do from here.
<SJ2000> not sure I downloaded the i386 version
<ledbettj> r4nge: if you right click on the time in the gnome panel, you can choose to "adjust time and date" and from there you can synchronize with an NTP server.
<rbil> SJ2000: good
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: ah ok. thanks anyway
<standingstill> i'm trying to use ndisgtk and ndiswrapper
<r4nge> ledbettj: command line
<standingstill> i finally got the two .inf files "i think i need"
<r4nge> i dont have a gui installed
<ledbettj> r4nge: sorry, not sure about that one; probably something with ntp in it :)
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: i guess you still learnt a couple of tricks in the process :)
<standingstill> bcmwl5.inf
<blanky> !fluxbox
<r4nge> k
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<b0rted> Madpilot: it is supposed to exist the dir: /lib/hotplug/firmware?
<x2mjokada> hey guys, are there icons located anywhere else besides in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<SJ2000> Kind of funny, I can get the ubuntu server Gnome working (on another machine of course) but can't get it working on desktop :P
<nick125_lappy> omeil: I think the X server core dumping is bad..............
<ledbettj> r4nge: try ntpdate
<standingstill> and bcmwl5a.inf
<Madpilot> b0rted, no idea, actually
<ardchoille> x2mjokada: /usr/share/icons
<crimsun> b0rted: as of edgy, no.
<kelsin> r4nge: there's probably a /etc/init.d/ script for ntp, so something like "/etc/init.d/ntp restart" maybe?
<x2mjokada> ardchoille, thanks
<omeil> nick125_lappy: your booting from the live cd right?
<crimsun> b0rted: we don't use hotplug as of dapper (6.06), in fact.
<ramza3> kelsin, you got any more info for me
<standingstill> can anyone help me figure out the steps involved in getting these working
<anonymeeee> giesen: thanks for the help with the screen res
<SJ2000> rbil: Splash screen just visually corrupted itself, progress bar has copied it's borders all over the place
<nick125_lappy> omeil: this is a fresh install
<b0rted> crimsun:  so i cant use that feature?
<ledbettj> standingstill:  are you setting up a driver with ndiswrapper?
<kelsin> ramza3: sorry didn't see a response to me asking if the permissions were still rwx------
<r4nge> got it, ntpdate :)
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: in fact yes.... I was just starting to learn ubuntu. Is there a tutorial where i can learn the basic and advance commands they use in the terminal?
<ramza3> kelsin,  yes and with user=1003 and group=1003
<anonymeeee> !screenres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> b0rted: what feature?
<rbil> SJ2000: sounds like a hardware prob. Have u run memtest on that box?
<ardchoille> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<standingstill> thats what i'm trying to do
<b0rted> hotplug system crimsun
<kidbuntu> thoreauputic: and its the Linux Operating System that i've used
<gyaresu> crimsun: Do you know the hotplug relacement?
<SJ2000> rbil: yes memtest passes, plus, other linux distros work on it.
<ardchoille> kidbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gyaresu> crimsun: just udev?
<crimsun> b0rted: / gyaresu: udev contains its functionality.
<ledbettj> standingstill:  what have you got so far?
<gyaresu> crimsun: cheers.
<kidbuntu> ardchoille: thanks
<standingstill> i have a linksys wireless card
<standingstill> and trying to get it working
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu:  try http://tuxfiles.org
<omeil> nick125_lappy: i haven't encountered anything like this before. :( soz can't help any further
<tovella> SJ2000: i was just looking at this site that might be of some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188375
<kelsin> ramza3: honestly that stumps me since umask should solve it, try umask=2222 or umask=0002 also, I could be wrong about only needing 222
<yarou> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<rbil> SJ2000: too strange. Then I have no idea what the prob could be.
<thoreauputic> kidbuntu: also search the wiki etc
<yarou> Beryl + AIGLX
<Lord_Maynoth> hello the guys in the kde channel said that /usr is the default kde directory for (k)ubuntu can anyone verify this?  Thanks in advance
<thoreauputic> !docs | kidbuntu
<ubotu> kidbuntu: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<b0rted> well, im told to put some files in /lib/hotplug/firmware, which doesnt exist, and the how-to is for edgy and its up to date...
<nick125_lappy> omeil: I haven't had xorg core dump before either..
<SJ2000> rbil: yeah ive checked that post too
<b0rted> crimsun: then where should i put the file?
<ledbettj> standingstill:  does it show up in  network settings as wlan0 or wmaster0 or anything?
<ardchoille> kidbuntu: You asked fo rit, lol
<gyaresu> Lord_Maynoth: Did you have a look at checkinstall?
<ramza3> kelsin,  nope, no dice
<yarou> glXBindTexImageEXT is missing
<crimsun> b0rted: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000028.html
<kelsin> ramza3: then I would try removing the rw, the users, or the auto parts of it one by one as well to see if one of them is overwriting the umask
<SJ2000> rbil: nano is playing up, it there some other way to change "nv" to "vesa" ?
<b0rted> crimsun:  im on edgy
<crimsun> b0rted: it's relevant for every Ubuntu release including Dapper and afterward.
<rbil> SJ2000: unfortunately not without some kinda text editor
<kidbuntu> ardchoille: it's a very big thanks to you all. How i wish I could learn these all
<kelsin> yarou: effects help is in #ubuntu-effects
<b0rted> crimsun: ok thanks
<SJ2000> rbil: Now I get that stupid out of range error on my monitor
<rbil> SJ2000: maybe with sed, but I wouldn't know how to do that right off the top of my head
<ScreaminIke> where can i find iso's for ubuntustudio/ ubuntu 7.04?
<kelsin> SJ2000: sudo sed -e 's/nv/vesa/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lord_Maynoth> gyaresu not yet because i have to set the prefix on the ./configure to the default kde directory and I am not 100% sure where that is. :c
<kelsin> SJ2000: I think, double check that maybe or run it on a test file with just "nv" in it :)
<NZheretic> So does anyone here have recent experience of getting internal (soft or DSP) modems to work under Ubuntu?
<tovella> SJ2000: this machine with the NVIDIA driver problem works well the the liveCD?
<rbil> kelsin, thanks, there it is :-)
<ramza3> kelsin, is mount -a supposed to pick up what is my fstab
<omeil> Anyone know what i need to upgrade Makefile:31: *** You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel. im just not sure what to select from the kernel list.
<kelsin> ramza3: yes
<rbil> tovella: no, he's having this prob with the LIveCD
<SJ2000> gdm failed to start
<ledbettj> omeil: what is the output form uname -r?
<gyaresu> Lord_Maynoth: Sorry can't help.
<tovella> OK
<ledbettj> *from 'uname -r'
<standingstill> in network settings i have "wireless connection" , "wired connection" , and "modem connetion"
<thoreauputic> omeil: you probably just nedd  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  if you are compiling
<thoreauputic> *need
<standingstill> no wlan
<kelsin> shredder: rbil need sed -ei blah... (the i makes it actually edit the file instead of just print the result)
<omeil> 2.6.17-10-386
<omeil> thats it
<gyaresu> standingstill: wlan is your 'wireless connection"
<chip0wa> hey everyone... just installed ubuntu... this rocks :)
<SJ2000> is there some way I redo xorg.conf on livecd before gui boots up?
<ledbettj> standingstill:  ok, if you can't configure that wireless connection to work, that means that first we need to figure out what driver is installed (thats not working) and unload it...
<ScreaminIke> gj, chip0wa
<ramza3> kelsin, I have tabs in my fstab file, does that matter
<omeil> SJ2000: You can pause the gui while booting
<SJ2000> haha!!! got it
<standingstill> ok...i have two drivers loaded "bcmwl5.inf" and "bcmwl5a.inf"
<SJ2000> ctrl-alt backspace
<SJ2000> in gui
<ledbettj> standingstill: loaded already using ndiswrapper?
<madsen> I'm in a bit of a pickle here - should I install amd64 or i386 on my MacBook? (I know both will run, but which will be the smarter to install?)
<gyaresu> madsen: 32bit version.
<Flannel> madsen: you probably want the 32
<kelsin> i386 will probably give you many less headaches
<SJ2000> What are the downsides of using vesa to the nv driver? (I could never get the proper nv driver working on other ubuntu installs)
<standingstill> i think i installed them using ndisgtk
<madsen> gyaresu, Flannel, kelsin: Thanks a bunch! I'll go with the 32 bit version. :)
<thoreauputic> SJ2000: vesa is basic and slow
<standingstill> and when i ndiswrapper -l ....it shows both drivers installed
<anonymeeee> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<rbil> SJ2000: once u got an installed system, you should probably look at install the proprietary driver from nvidia
<owner__> i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to set everything up
<owner__> i made a test.php file and put it in /var/www when i put http://localhost/test.php   it will not load the page.
<gyaresu> madsen: good luck.
<ledbettj> standingstill: but it doesn't say "hardware attached?"
<omeil> SJ2000: vesa is basically software, u use the CPU and the Memory as your graphical outputs.
<ledbettj> er, "hardware present"
<owner__> can some1 help\
<rbil> SJ2000: look at the envy script for an easy way to do that
<SJ2000> rbil: could you give me a link to some more information?
<kelsin> owner__: what happens instead? does it load the page fine, but doesn't run php or does it not find the page at all?
<standingstill> yes, it says "hardware present"
<rbil> !envy | SJ2000
<ubotu> SJ2000: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<madsen> gyaresu: Thanks. I think I'll go with 7.04, even though it's not stable. (I've been running Debian for 7 years, I think I can handle a little instability.) ;)
<ledbettj> standingstill:for both drivers, or just one?
<owner__> it does not find the page at all
<standingstill> both
<SJ2000> thankyou very much
<chris__> I've followed all of the guides for installing codecs and whatnot, but I can't get mplayer to play .ogg, .mov, .avi files
<gyaresu> owner__: Your back. Did you follow all the instructions and did anything go wrong?
<chris__> would someone offer me a suggestion?
<kelsin> owner__: is apache running? and does http://127.0.0.1/test.php work?
<ledbettj> standingstill:  hmm, I would suggest removing them both and installing just one.  I'm not sure exactly how to trouble shoot this.
<bjv> what part of the system makes it go "begin: starting up RAIDs"      it makes my boot take >15min
<owner__> yes apache is running
<eck> bjv: i think that is mdadm
<bjv> i cannot find any RAID superblocks left on my system with mdadm
* madsen returns to installing Ubuntu on his MacBook. Mmm... Linux...
<owner__> that doesnt work either
<standingstill> ok....so if i uninstall one....what's the next step i should take?
<bjv> something is still triggering the "begin: starting up RAIDs"
<gyaresu> owner__: and you installed apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<owner__> yes
<kelsin> owner__: probably should head over to #apache, they could probably help more then we can, I'm already stumped
<gyaresu> owner__: and php5?
<ledbettj> standingstill: I would uninstall them both, then use "sudo ndiswrapper -i theinffile.inf" to install one.
<chip0wa> #macosx
<PCGenie_> hi again, i am using gnome on my dappy desktop, what options do i have for rss viewing?
<owner__> yes
<ledbettj> standingstill:  then try to configure it with the network manager
<gyaresu> !prefix | owner__
<ubotu> owner__: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<anonymeeee> gyaresu: thank you for your help with the screen res issue:)
<ledbettj> you also might try googling for your card name to see if anyone else knows which driver works best
<gyaresu> anonymeeee: Great. Glad you got it fixed.
<b0rted> crimsun: sorry to disturb again, but i still dont know how/where to copy/convert the firmware from hotplug to udev
<standingstill> ok...i'll try uninstalling both
<ledbettj> standingstill:  sorry I couldn't help more
<Jj> hi
<crimsun> b0rted: that url has some hints for the conversion
<gyaresu> owner__: 'telnet localhost 80' then type 'quit'
<Jj> anyone knows how to enable amr codec in libavformat in ubuntu
<standingstill> thanks anyways....if you run across anyone who knows more about it...send them my ways :)
<standingstill> thanks!
<ledbettj> sure thing!
<ardchoille> PCGenie_: I like Liferea for rss stuff.. though there are probably more apps for it.
<b0rted> crimsun: "If you had made any custom changes to the agent or rc scripts, these will need to be re-expressed as udev rules[0] " << all hint i can find
<standingstill> ledbettj: this is the error msg i've been getting when i launch ndisgtk from the command line
<nick125_lappy> omeil: I think the issue is with the vesa driver..
<crimsun> b0rted: scroll down to the bottom of that url.
<standingstill> it still launches the window and seems to work....but i still get that error msg when i launch it
<owner__> !prefix | gyaresu_
<ubotu> gyaresu_: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell owner__ about yourself
<omeil> nick125_lappy: what type of vid card do you have in your comp?
<morphinex> hey folks
<nick125_lappy> I tried using the vga driver instead of vesa, and, it didn't segfault
<morphinex> grub is throwing me error 5 after i put a new hard drive into my machine
<gyaresu> owner__: Did you try the commands I listed?
<nick125_lappy> omeil: no idea, it's some extremely old intel card
<owner__> yes
<gyaresu> owner__: I'm trying here but seriously dude do I look like a mind reader????
<slylyias> What is CVS?
<kelsin> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<owner__> its says trying 127.0.1.1 but then doesnt do anything
<welemski> hi
<owner__> sorry i type slow
<slylyias> so if a program I'm trying to get says it's only availiable through CVS, what does that mean?
<billy> greetings earthlings.
<b0rted> crimsun: sorry i dont understand that, i compiled a firmware, got a file.fw, and was told to put in /lib/hotplug/firmware
<billy> can we talk about beryl in here?
<omeil> nick125_lappy: should work in vesa tho.
<standingstill> NDISWRAPPER PROBLEM
<kelsin> slylyias: you have to download the code from the cvs server, compile and install it yourself
<rbil> slylyias: it means it's going to come to u as raw source code. what the developers work with
<welemski> does all the software in ubuntu ultimate edition 1.2 found in gamers edition?
<gyaresu> owner__: try connecting with your browser to http://127.0.0.1
<kelsin> slylyias: probably not something you want to mess with if you didn't know what cvs was to begin with
<thoreauputic> morphinex: a quick google reveals 5 : Partition table invalid or corrupt
<standingstill> i keep getting this error when installing a driver: fred@Sluggo:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<standingstill> Installing bcmwl5
<standingstill> couldn't copy bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144.
<standingstill> fred@Sluggo:~$
<b0rted> crimsun: SUBSYSTEM=="$SUBSYSTEM", RUN+="/lib/udev/$FOO" << where to use that?
<kelsin> !pastbin standingstill
<thoreauputic> morphinex: see http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html
<kelsin> !pastebin standingstill
<owner__> gyaresu_ it won't connect
<kelsin> wow I'm a noob
<billy> do I have to add "beryl-manager" to >preferences>sessions>startup programs to get the little red diamond in the system tray?
<jlgaddis> billy: yeah
<slylyias> kelsin: I want to compile and install something from source, I keep hitting that wall, no time like the present to learn (especially since I'm on an amd 64 and so often have to compile from source to get something)
<standingstill> kelsin: i'm sorry...i don't understand "!pastbin"
<crimsun> b0rted: in a udev rule
<billy> jlgaddis: thanks.  beryl started fine, but the little red diamond didn't show up.
<Flannel> welemski: Neither of those are official Ubuntu projects
<jlgaddis> billy: you can start a terminal (or hit alt-f2) and start it up manually, but that gets old quick
<morphinex> thoreauputic: it says busted partition, but I know that isn't the case
<zcat[1] > !pastabin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastabin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> billy: yes
<owner__> gyaresu_ it says connection timed out
<welemski> Flannel so I can't ask question about it here?
<morphinex> grub seems to be looking at the new HD I installed for some reason
<thoreauputic> morphinex: if it says that, then grub thinks that :)
<morphinex> and failing there - when i unplug the new (blank) hd, everything works fine
<gyaresu> owner__: try scanning yourself 'nc -v -z 127.0.0.1 1-1024'
<kenthomson> HELP; i want to install the latest nvidia drivers from either the script-envy or lupine's-repositories, now my question is; if there are some kernel upgrades by ubuntu and i have another linux-restricted-module (due to my higher nvidia-glx than the official ubuntu one), than will i fail to get kernel security upgrades? Or what other problems will i encounter?like not getting kernel upgrades...or broken kernel or something? I am new, so please be a li
<kenthomson> ttle more explanative in your reply. PLease HELP
<billy> i'm so stoked that beryl works now.  i tried it before and it didn't work.  maybe there's something about a complete reinstall.  :)
<Flannel> welemski: We wouldn't know anything about them.
<thoreauputic> morphinex: is your new hdd formatted ? and is it hda or hdb or what?
<welemski> just wan't to ask if someone here tried it out .... maybe ask some advice as to which one should I download
<b0rted> crimsun: i dont know about that, thanks for ur help anyway
<kelsin> slylyias: then look up some cvs tutorials online, you use cvs to download the code, then you do the normal compiling stuff, probably reading the README file included with the code is a good start on that
<morphinex> it ins't formatted
<morphinex> and is hdb
<gyaresu> owner__: port 80 should be open if it's not then you need to change something. Sorry but I've got to go. Good luck.
<morphinex> For whatever reason my system seems to have hdb and hdc
* jlgaddis goes to see if this DVD will work in the DVD player.
<acid_burn> Has anyone used Parallels with Ubuntu 6.10?
<zcat[1] > morphinex: the drive on your primary controller is jumpered as slave?
<morphinex> zcat[1] : no, it is master
<acid_burn> Anyone?
<kenthomson> crimsun, i read one of your conversation over IRC, regarding the installation of ktoon package from ubuntu's repos wherein a package had to be renamed to packageS, or something, that was interesting
<zcat[1] > curious
<slylyias> I was trying to get read/write access to my external hard drive (USB, NTFS), I built pmount, and now it no longer shows up as "EXTERNAL" on my desktop, (I used to have read-only) where is it now?
<morphinex> zcat[1] : well, it is cable select - the machine won't boot when it is set to slave
<morphinex> zcat[1] : but the bios recognizes it as master
<zcat[1] > morphinex: it's on the end connector?
<crimsun> kenthomson: meaning hacking /var/lib/dpkg/status to get around k3d's breakage?
<morphinex> zcat[1] : yup
<zcat[1] > weird
<morphinex> grub seems to be looking to it for something
<morphinex> that is my only guess
<kenthomson> crimsun, ya
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me regarding my question above, about the official latest nvidia drivers and the future kernel upgrade problems associated with it?
<rbil> morphinex: personally I prefer setting switches to master/slave rather than that silly cable select
<zcat[1] > possibly you have sata on the board, set to emulate ide ?
<xoss> where can i get the link to download previous releases of ubuntu? say hoary?
<owner__> how do i open port 80
<morphinex> rbil: me too, but cs is the only way it would book
<acid_burn> uh.
<morphinex> zcat[1] : the board is too old to have sata
<zcat[1] > morphinex: I'm all out of guesses then :)
<morphinex> zcat[1] : am I correct that grub is looking to the drive for something?
<slylyias> I was trying to get read/write access to my external hard drive (USB, NTFS), I built pmount, and now it no longer shows up as "EXTERNAL" on my desktop, (I used to have it there as read-only) where is it now or how do I get it back?
<rbil> morphinex: can u put the new hard drive on the other ide?
<morphinex> rbil: the other bus is fill
<morphinex> full
<thoreauputic> xoss: http://archive.cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<rbil> morphinex: well, I don't understand why switches don't work, unless you're making a mistake with them
<xoss> thanks thoreauputic!
<zcat[1] > morphinex: I think the kernel decides to call it /dev/hd? based on where it sees it.. nothing to do with grub afaik
<thoreauputic> xoss: yw :)
<sm0k3d> hey guys
* Eclipse75 loves lilo
<billy> yo sm0k3d
<morphinex> rbil: I don't really know either, but I fought with the mobo for a long time before I could get it to even recognize the new drive
<makuseru> how can i split an mpeg into two parts?
<rbil> so what's on ide2?
<r4nge> where do i find what scripts/programs are loaded at system startup
<standingstill> NDISWRAPPER ERROR: fred@Sluggo:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<standingstill> Installing bcmwl5
<standingstill> couldn't copy bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144.
<standingstill> fred@Sluggo:~$
<morphinex> 2 hard drives - one with ubu and one with xp
<ScreaminIke> makuseru: split
<zcat[1] > makuseru: kino, perhaps.. or vlc?
<cas3> how can I send a command to a new xterm? somecommand | xterm ?didnt work
<makuseru> kino does DV only, vlc only does snapshots
<standingstill> can anyone explain what this error means?
<ALL4N> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rbil> morphinex: and on ide1?
<ardchoille> cas3: xterm -x command  ?
<sm0k3d> im trying to get sshd to work on my box, i have the desktop version of ubuntu because i was having a lot of trouble with the server version, anyway i dont know how to edit iptables in the desktop mode so it will accept my port for sshd, can some1 help?
<morphinex> nothing at the moment, but that is where i was trying to put the new hard drive
<slylyias> I was trying to get read/write access to my external hard drive (USB, NTFS), I built pmount, and now it no longer shows up as "EXTERNAL" on my desktop, (I used to have it there as read-only) where is it now or how do I get it back?
<xoss> im planning to install ubuntu on old pc's with specs: 128MB ram, PIII 1Ghz proc.. i plan to install old versions of ubuntu then just upgrade it later.. any better advice??
<makuseru> screaminike: are you saying a command or what there?
<zcat[1] > kino can import and export almost anything... not sure what vlc supports but it has some features for transcoding and stuff.. it might be able to split files
<zcat[1] > xoss: xubuntu
<rbil> morphinex: and you're using cable select on the new drive?
<ardchoille> cas3: it may be -e
<ScreaminIke> makuseru: man split
<morphinex> rbil: yes
<GazzaK> xoss: just use the alt cd installer
<cas3> woo hoo
<cas3> thanks
<Madpilot> xoss, go with the latest version of xubuntu, from the alternate CD
<rbil> morphinex: and your bios wont see it if you set it as master?
<Eclipse75> xoss, or use slackware or some low resource hog distro
<GazzaK> yeah, or xubuntu :)
<rbil> morphinex: or stand alone?
<ardchoille> cas3: :)
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me regarding my question above, about the official latest nvidia drivers and the future kernel upgrade problems associated with it?
<makuseru> screaminike: thank you
<xoss> zcat[1] : alt cd installer? hmm.. havent tried it, i used the livecd before..
<ScreaminIke> np
<morphinex> rbil: it didn't work as master, i didn't try standalone
<witless> ok, i got ivtv installed, and tvtime.  i ran v4l-conf and /dev/video0 exists.  but tvtime gives me: videoinput: Card failed to allocate capture buffers: Invalid argument
<zcat[1] > xoss: yeah, alt requires a lot less memory...
<Madpilot> xoss, http://xubuntu.org/get
<rbil> morphinex: if it's the only one on ide1 it should be standalone
<xoss> ok will try it..
<xoss> thanks guys..
<morphinex> rbil: what jumper setting does that need?
<sm0k3d> im trying to get sshd to work on my box, i have the desktop version of ubuntu because i was having a lot of trouble with the server version, anyway i dont know how to edit iptables in the desktop mode so it will accept my port for sshd, can some1 help?
<morphinex> rbil: there only seem to be three positions
<rbil> morphinex: depends on the drive, look at the picture on the top :-)
<morphinex> rbil: heh, I am - master, slave, and cable select
<morphinex> rbil: slave has no jumper
<ScreaminIke> where can i find iso's for ubuntustudio/ubuntu 7.04
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: edit  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rbil> morphinex: what drive is it? model?
<morphinex> maxtor diamondmax 20
<morphinex> 160g
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: oh, sorry - iptables ?
<sm0k3d> thoreauputic: i edited the port there already, but for iptables
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: right
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: hang on a second
<PCGenie_> ardchoille, does it automatically read rss when using firefox?
<NoWhereToTurn> need some help... with a fresh install of 6.06
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: I have a rule like this
<ramza3> is samba a replacement for nfs?  is that still used?
<thoreauputic> iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -s 80.68.91.114  -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<kenthomson> so long and thanks for the help :(
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: umm- where the ip of the source is as you see on that line - you won't need that part
<sm0k3d> thoreauputic: ?
<posingaspopular> NoWhereToTurn: problem?
<ScreaminIke> where can i find iso's for ubuntustudio/ubuntu 7.04
<posingaspopular> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: the rule would look like iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<NoWhereToTurn> 'Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)' <--- after upgrading to 2.6.15-28-386
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: just change from 22 to your port
<NoWhereToTurn> from 26-386 which still boots ok
<mneptok> NoWhereToTurn: LVM?
<NoWhereToTurn> ?
<mneptok> guess not
<omeil> Hmm just tested Age of Wonders with wine and it worked 100% with no flaws
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: this assumes that your default policy is "DROP"
<ardchoille> PCGenie_: I haven't use Firefox's rss facilities yet, so I don't know.
<rbil> morphinex: for single drive pins 7 and 8 should be jumpered
<xoss> after installing xubuntu, can i "upgrade" to kubuntu?
<carol34d> hello
<morphinex> rbil: which are those?
<thoreauputic> xoss: yes, just install kubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> NoWhereToTurn: where is Linux on the drive physically? within the first 120GB? 64GB? 32GB?
<wavez> dumb question: how does one recover the root password?
<zcat[1] > wavez: there is none
<Flannel> wavez: Ubuntu doesnt use the root password
<mneptok> wavez: there is no root password
<zcat[1] > !sudo | wavez
<thoreauputic> wavez: thereisn't one unless you made one
<ubotu> wavez: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rbil> morphinex: http://www.seagate.com/images/support/en/us/mxo_ata_jumpers.gif
<omeil> xoss:sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop just incase u don't know :)
<xoss> ok, thanks.. will ask you about it if i've installed xubuntu already..
<wavez> okay. How does one recover the user password?
<Flannel> xoss: nope.  It doesn't care how many WMs you've installed.  You'll have both Kubuntu andXubuntu installed
<sm0k3d> thoreauputic: ok thanks, and if i want to delete one of the entries in iptables?
<morphinex> rbil: I am using which setting? master?
<zcat[1] > wavez: you can't.
<rbil> morphinex: last one on that page, set for master
<Flannel> wavez: You've forgotten your own password? And have no other sudo ones?
<wavez> I have a computer I haven't used in a while and my friend and I can't remember the password
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: you use the -D switch
<omeil> jesus. package manager wants me to download 139 updates 0_o
<Flannel> wavez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword to re-set it to something
<zcat[1] > wavez: you can set a new password but it's a bit tricky.
<morphinex> rbil: this graph is different from the one on the top of my drive
<wavez> zcat[1] , ?
<morphinex> but anyway, i have it set like that currentl
<zcat[1] > what Flannel said
<morphinex> err, I did, and it wouldn't boot
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<sm0k3d> thoreauputic: thanks man, lemme check if i did it right =)
<NoWhereToTurn> mneptok the drive is a 40GB drive. hda1 is /boot.. hda3 is Win2k (17GB) hda5 is / and hda7 is swap
<Madpilot> morphinex, if there's a jumper graphic on the top of your HD, use it as a guide. Not all drives use the same jumper patterns.
<SJ2000> I've installed envy in gnome (currently using the vesa driver) but do I have to restart computer for driver to take effect (since im still running livecd until I am certain that ubuntu desktop will work)
<owner__> how can i open port 80
<zcat[1] > morphinex: just for the record, CS only works with 80-conductor cable... you're not using the old stuff are you?
<leros> i have the both wired connection and a wireless connection at the same time, and I want to use the wired for internet without disabling the wireless access
<owner__> http://localhost will not load
<morphinex> rbil: I'm using the cable that came with the drive
<rbil> SJ2000: I wouldn't try to install nvidia proprietary driver in LiveCD. Wait and do it once you've installed to hard drive
<ramza3> how do I look up information on an id, say '1000'
<cybercat101> Hi I downloaded a file called skype-1.3.0.53-generic.tar.bz2 and was wondering how your install the file onto ubuntu
<cybercat101> it is a linux program
<thoreauputic> owner__: erm, is apache installed ?
<aozaki> when you mount an external hd, does it have to be fat or can it be ntfs?
<SJ2000> rbil: looks like I'm going to have to, that means RAID headaches
<morphinex> rbil: and the drive jumpered for cable select is recognized as master
<Madpilot> ubotu, skype | cybercat101
<ubotu> cybercat101: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<morphinex> rbil: i think the real problem is with grub
<leros> how do i make ubuntu prefer my wired connection over my wireless connection?
<zcat[1] > morphinex: If your drives are CS, the one in the middle of the cable will be slave and the one at the end master..
<cybercat101> Madpilot:Thank you!
<zcat[1] > (I think... hopefully I didn't get it wrong)
<wavez> Flannel, zcat[1] , thanks
<morphinex> zcat[1] : yeah, it is set up that way
<zcat[1] > morphinex: So even if you only have one drive, if it's on the middle connector it'll be slave.
<cybercat101> madpilot:what was that link again I closed my IRC too quickly
<TeePOG> morning
<cybercat101> for skype
<morphinex> zcat[1] : yes, I know, but the problem I am having seems to be with grub
<zcat[1] > morphinex: weird though if bios says it's master and linux picks it up as hdb
<Madpilot> ubotu, skype | cybercat101
<ubotu> cybercat101: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<leros> How do I make ubuntu use my wired connection for internet access without disabling the wireless connection?
<TeePOG> can anyone tell me why my font size seems to be larger or smaller on alternate time that I login? yesterday my console font was small, now it's big, etc. same goes for my KDM login dialog
<zcat[1] > morphinex: how about booting a live cd and trying dmsg ..
<cybercat101> Madpilot:thanks
<cybercat101> got it this time
<Madpilot> cybercat101, np
<pavs> how to mount an *.img file?
<leros> can nobody help me?
<morphinex> zcat[1] : heh, that pesents another whole round of problems - i have yet to even attempt to get the new drive and the cd-r working together
<zcat[1] > pavs: mount -o loop file.img /mountpoint
<pavs> zcat thanks
<owner__> thoreauputic_:  apache is installed cuz when i try to start it again it says apache is already running
<rbil> morphinex: where was the cdrom before?
<pavs> zcat whats /mountpint
<Flannel> owner__: How are you restarting it?
<pavs> zcat whats /mountpoint
<morphinex> rbil: it was the only device on ide1
<zcat[1] > pavs: and empty dorectory where you want the filesystem to be mounted
<NoWhereToTurn> also noticed that the problem entries in Grub had no "initrd /initd.." lines.. even after adding them still no change
<pavs> ok
<rbil> morphinex: then put it back on ide1 as master and make the new hard drive slave on ide1
<pavs> brb
<leros> I have a both a wired connection to my LAN and a wireless connection to a WAP, but I want ubuntu to use the wired connection for internet. How do I set that up?
<morphinex> rbil: heh, it was jumpered as slave but the bios recognized it as master...
<morphinex> rbil: but maybe you are right - I will try that
<rbil> morphinex: worth a try. might work out
<morphinex> rbil: ok, I'll give it a shot and report back - thanks foor your help
<rbil> best of luck
<thoreauputic> leros: network-manager-gnome should do that for you automatically - you just set it to handle both wired and wireless
<owner__> 'yes i already restarted using sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<cybercat101> Madpilot:can I get that link one more time for skype sorry :(
<zcat[1] > leros: set up a default gateway on the wired connection, and none on the wireless.
<thoreauputic> leros: when you unplug the cable it should switch to wireless and vice versa
<Madpilot> cybercat101, try sticking not closing IRC so fast next time...
<Madpilot> ubotu, skype | cybercat101
<ubotu> cybercat101: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<leros> i could not get network-manager-gnome to isntall
<leros> maybe that is another problem in itself
<Flannel> owner__: use  `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart`
<leros> i did sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome and it seemed to have installed, but when i restarted there were no noticable changes
<thoreauputic> leros: try starting nm-applet from a terminal
<leros> ok, let me reinstall nm
<thoreauputic> leros: then do   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<leros> oh, that worked
<leros> how do i make that start with ubunut?
<cybercat101> madpilot:do you know how to add the skype repository
<cybercat101> or adding repository
<thoreauputic> leros: you need to remove all your other network configs from /etc/network/interfaces  except the loopback ( lo)
<Madpilot> cybercat101, no idea, never bothered with skype. check the wiki, the skype article should tell you.
<owner__> Flannel_ i just did and it still will not run
<cybercat101> Madpilot:Ty
<owner__> i mean load localhost
<Flannel> owner__: does Apache start successfully?
<pavs> i mounted an image file of an OS can I make it run without restarting the computer?
<thoreauputic> leros: nm should start on boot automatically ( or rather, on login to gnome I think )
<owner__> yes
<sm0k3d> thoreauputic: thanks for your help, just wondering, do you think its bad to keep ssh on its default port 22?
<NoWhereToTurn> .
<leros> thoreauputic: so i just erase everything in interfaces? except lo
<Flannel> owner__: And, you've got port 80 in Listen.conf, and haven't touched 000-default?
<Flannel> owner__: what all have you done thus far, config file wise?
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: no, not really - but look at tcp wrappers and the options in the sshd config to restrict access
<Flannel> owner__: do you have apache and apache2 (or any other httpd) installed?
<owner__> apache2
<leros> thoreauputic: does it matter that im using beryl? would that stop it from running automatically
<Flannel> owner__: right, but *just* apache2?
<thoreauputic> leros: just make sure the lo is configured, yes
<thoreauputic> leros: I don't know about beryl
<leros> i think that might be my problem
<leros> since that is not gnome
<thoreauputic> leros: could be - different window manager
<pavs> how to burn a dvd image?
<owner__> yes with php5 and mysqlserver-5.0
<zcat[1] > beryl breaks the inbuilt vnc server .. I guess it might break other stuff too..
<pavs> vnc
<Flannel> owner__: what apache config files did you edit?
<Madpilot> pavs, in ubuntu? right-click on it, choose the 'burn to disc' option?
<zcat[1] > !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<leros> thoreauputic: waht does wiping out interaces do?
<pavs> madpilot thanks
<owner__> apache2.conf
<thoreauputic> leros: nm wants to do the networking - the interfaces file just confuses it :)
<owner__> thats it
<thoreauputic> leros: just be sure your loopback is working though - leave that stanza alone
<Flannel> owner__: what did you change in apache2.conf? (go ahead and pastebin it)
<leros> thoreauputic: but if nm isnt starting automatically that could cause problems
<thoreauputic> leros: indeed :)
<leros> is there some way to make it start with ubuntu no matter what
<thoreauputic> leros: best to back up your config, try it and see if it "works"
<TeePOG> if it helps, i had a problem with network cards yesterday, especially after a change of NICs ... i had to comment out the line in /etc/iftab that assigned my old MAC to eth0
<ahave> could someone help me configure FF to play .wmv files?
<thoreauputic> !codecs | ahave
<zcat[1] > !codecs | ahave
<ubotu> ahave: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ahave> thanks
<zcat[1] > FF? Hmmmm
<owner__> nevermind i didnt edit anything on there
<zcat[1] > !plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<owner__> i thought i did
<NoWhereToTurn> no suggestions re the kernel panic after updating 6.06?
<pavs> without rebooting or shutting down is it possible to take 10GB from my ntfs partition and add it to mylinux partition?
<leros> ok, we are restarting ubuntu now
<owner__> do i supposed too
<zcat[1] > Is there a page on adding media plugins to firefox?
<spike723> so I've been tracking feisty fawn for a couple of months, now that it is released, how do I switch to tracking the stable branch?
<zcat[1] > page/factoid/whatever?
<Rebecca> hey. i seem to have locked up my usb system.. lsusb freezes and kill -9 won't even remove it.. anyone know how to fix without rebooting?
<Flannel> spike723: it's not released.  It's still alpha.
<thoreauputic> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<thoreauputic> hmm
<rbil> zcat[1] : I'd assume that if mplayer was setup to play particular codecs, and the mplayer plugin was installed for FF, it would then work
<zcat[1] > you'd hope so :)
<thoreauputic> spike723: if you are tracking Feisty, it will become the stable branch :)
<beefcake> hey all
<thoreauputic> spike723: i.e. you don't have to change anything
<SirOSOriS> does anyone know if you need jack to record with audacity?
<sm0k3d> is ssh command line only?
<zcat[1] > I find media on web pages almost never plays unless it's flash. Every site seems to wrap their clips in a popup window and three layers of redirected playlist links so it only ever works in MSIE
<Flannel> sm0k3d: Yes.  If you want a GUi, you'll need to tunnel X through SSH
<thoreauputic> SirOSOriS: you don't need jack to record with audacity
<leros> thoreauputic: well, my internet works but networkmanager did not start on boot
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: hahahaha
<zcat[1] > But if you view source and paste the link into vlc it plays just fine
<grEEKy> hi!
<thoreauputic> leros: check   ps aux | grep -i network
<SirOSOriS> thoreauputic, how do i record through my line plug? ive set line as recording device in alsamixer already and turned up the volume but i still cant hear my line in
<thoreauputic> SirOSOriS: hmm - check your capture settings I think
<rbil> well goodnight folks. have fun.
<sm0k3d> flannel: if i ad tunnel X to sshd, can i use both command and GUI?
<spike723> thoreauputic: ok I just leave feisty in my /etc/apt/sources.list?  how do I switch to running HEAD / current?
<SirOSOriS> thoreauputic, capture settings? in alsamixer you mean? i did. where can i change capture settings?
<thoreauputic> spike723: ?
<SirOSOriS> i can not hear a thing from my line in thoreauputic
<Madpilot> zcat[1] , this is because large parts of the interweb still party like it's 1997. In other words, they suck.
<leros> thoreauputic: i lied, i just jumped the gun. network manager loaded, it just took a minute. Do i need to disable the default ubuntu manager? or should i just remove that icon from the panel?
<thoreauputic> SirOSOriS: I do it in the gui in gnome - double click the volume applet thing
<zcat[1] > Madpilot: they surely do..
<thoreauputic> leros: I don't think it matters - I guess you can remove the icon
<grEEKy> LOL
<grEEKy> UBUNTU ROCKS!!!
<grEEKy> :D
<morphinex> heh
<leros> thoreauputic: alright, thank you! i think we are working
<grEEKy> kekekkekekek
<SirOSOriS> ok thoreauputic thanks
<thoreauputic> SirOSOriS: it might be under preferences - can't remember
<SirOSOriS> ta
<morphinex> no luck - still grub error 5
<ardchoille> No more coffee for grEEKy
<morphinex> in stage 1.5
* thoreauputic gives grEEKy a tranquiliser injection ;-p
<zcat[1] > Hmm.. just rememberd a couple of things I was supposed to do before it gets dark.. catch U all later
<grEEKy> what?
<sm0k3d> if u use tunnel X though ssh, can a windows PC connect to my ubuntu box?
<grEEKy> alprazolam, lorazepam, diazepam?
<grEEKy> :E
<a_coward> how do i reconfigure x?
<grEEKy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yoopernate> what is f-prot installer
<a_coward> thanks
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: with putty and an X server maybe :)
<sm0k3d> thoreauputic: sounds like a lot of work... ill stick to command line =)
<thoreauputic> sm0k3d: I don't run Windows - but you can do that kind of thing from Windows with Cygwin IIRC
<spike723> thoreauputic: how do I switch to running the development branch of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> spike723: the developmant branch is Feisty currently
<spike723> I thought feisty had branched and is now stable?
<thoreauputic> spike723: after april it will be whatever the new name is ;)
<thoreauputic> spike723: no, still alpha - release is in April
<posingaspopular> spike723: documentation just finished from what i hear
<posingaspopular> like... 5 minutes ago
<NoWhereToTurn> 'Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)' <--- after upgrading to 2.6.15-28-386  .. 2.6.15-26-386 boots fine
<umop> How can i make gnome use icons rather than text in the default panel?
<Flannel> spike723: No.  Feisty is still alpha.  It'll be released mid-april, it'll go beta... within the next few weeks, I believe.
<thoreauputic> umop: gconf-editor probably
<Flannel> !feisty | spike723
<ubotu> spike723: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<umop> thoreauputic, okay, Ill take look
<spike723> is ubuntu kept in cvs, subversion, something else?
<dooglus> spike723: no :)
<detectiveinspekt> Hi I have a problem with nautilus using 100% cpu usage and I have no idea whats it doing.
<dooglus> detectiveinspekt: strace knows
<colissa> Hello
<umop> thoreauputic, this isn't going to be simple?
<detectiveinspekt> who is strace?
<umop> haha
<thoreauputic> umop: don't know - never tried it :)
<dooglus> detectiveinspekt: it's a command
<JoshJWeaver> Hi everyone, can I get some help getting Rhythmbox to play MP3s
<umop> thoreauputic, :)
<dmb062082> is the latest ubuntu Feisty Fawn stable enough to run with out major problems?
<colissa> i'm sory i'm try to install compiz in ubunto but when i run it i stay whithout the windows menus ... someone knows why this happend?
<eshaase> when partitioning my disk using fdisk what is the difference between W95 FAT32 and W95 FAT232 (LBA)?
<thoreauputic> detectiveinspekt: strace is a very verbose incomprehensible lady ;p
<shockwave1> joshjweaver: rythombox should play them with no problem
<ramza3> ok, I figured it out; why my permissions are drwx--- blah; they are inherited from the samba server, exactly.  is there a way to override those permissions
<shockwave1>  JoshJWeaver: you might need to make sure you have all the the formats supported
<zackglennie__> I seem to have missed the step in setup where I define my console keymap.  I use dvorak.  Which conf file governs this?
<bullgard1> dmb062082: Yes. It is. At least with me. And I have a new and somewhat exotic notebook.
<thoreauputic> dmb062082: if it breaks you get to keep the pieces ;)
<morphinex> ok, I booted from a livecd
<fossilz> i installed mrtg but messed it up.. it wouldnt "update" so i did a apt-get remove and deleted the mrtg.cfg etc...
<fossilz> now when i try to apt-get install it again it doesnt give new cfg files..
<NoWhereToTurn> how can one redo the updates that Update Manager just performed but apparently not correctly?
<posingaspopular> can you get it using aptitude
<thoreauputic> Seveas: greetings, Seveas  :)
<fossilz> any ideas ?
<posingaspopular> sudo aptitude install whatever
<posingaspopular> and if that doenst work
<posingaspopular> then you just purge the program
<A[D] minS> can i login into windows Domain network?
<posingaspopular> fossilz: i was refering to you
<A[D] minS> from Ubuntu ?
<A[D] minS> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fossilz> ok ill try that
<fossilz> tnx
<posingaspopular> i duno what mtfg or whatever is
<posingaspopular> but aptitude handles repositories better than apt-get from what ive been told by many people
<JoshJWeaver> shockwave1: Thanks for replying, sorry went to another window. Well I read that i need to install codecs? gstreamer or something, and did that from the Package Manager, but, I don't know what I am doing, this is my 4th day in Linux
<aozaki> is there a way to allow ubuntu to read ntfs file systems?
<arrenlex> aozaki: Only read, or write also?
<posingaspopular> aozaki: what do you need?
<ramza3> when mounting with cifs/samba and mounting a network drive in my fstab; anybody know an option to override the directory permissions inherited from the network samba mount
<aozaki> looking to write to a usb hd
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | aozaki
<ubotu> aozaki: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kenthomson> I want to know the complete process of setting up a LTSP-ed lab, with one server, and 10-thin-clients. I don't know much about hardware/linux. But i love ubuntu enough, and am ambitious/enthusiastic enough to go about this project alone. Can some of you tell me the keywords/websites/other-useful things, that i will have to research to accomplish this project? And the main things required? And is it really complex?
<fossilz> hmm
<fossilz> :(
<kenthomson>  may i have a web-source/keywords/list-of-important things to consider while i go about researching for this project? maybe web-sites/google-keywords, anything? What brand hardware is supported by OS community? Intel/AMD, nvidia/ATi, soundcard, netwrok_switched/ D_link/pthers. Anything....?
<aozaki> thanks arrenlex, i'll take a look
<purplepenguin> I recommend Nvidia cards more
<kenthomson> purplepenguin, that is the only thing i know at the moment ;)
<purplepenguin> between Intel and AMD, it depends on the chipset
<thoreauputic> KennethP: have a look at the edubuntu site
<umop> fossilz, try a purge?
<yoopernate> does anyone know how to get rid of the f-prot installer
<purplepenguin> I've never had problems with Intel though
<NoWhereToTurn> well going to call it a night.. going to see if I can reverse this screwed up update tomorrow
<thoreauputic> bah kenthomson look at the edubuntu site for ltsp info
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, i am surely going to do that. but i was thinking if any experiences linux_user had some tips, list-of-keywords (refer above) to tell me. You see first-hand -experience communicates more strongly than written word.
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, purplepenguin, i am all ears
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: try googling "remote X linux"
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: there is also ab ltsp site of course
<thoreauputic> *an
<tjb13> hey guys, i have wireless working but I'm afraid that when i get back to my apartment i am going to need wpa2 and don't ahve a way to put in that key in gnome
<JoshJWeaver> Could somebody assist me with getting my mp3 codecs installed correctly, and/or with getting access to my ntfs partition?
<umop> JoshJWeaver, what are your problems?
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: I have just played around a bit with remote X over ssh and xdmcp - both are quite easy to set up really
<tjb13> hey guys, i have wireless working but I'm afraid that when i get back to my apartment i am going to need wpa2 and don't ahve a way to put in that key in gnome
<tjb13> whats a good way to see the signal and be able to choose wireless networks
<umop> tjb13, Try wifi-radar
<JoshJWeaver> umop: Well, for Rhythmbox, I do need to install mp3 codecs, gstreamer(?) to play mp3s, correct?
<tjb13> maybe a mac os x like network chooser
<tjb13> does it work with gnome?
<umop> tjb13, yes
<umop> JoshJWeaver, Correct, perhaps you are missing some packages? Do you get any errors?
<colissa> i'm having problems running direct rendering ... and i have the ati graphic card enabled ... someone knows how can i resolve this?1
<tjb13> umop is there one that can sit in my gnome panel?
<arrenlex> colissa: Are you trying to use fglrx?
<tjb13> and does this and ubuntu support wpa2?
<umop> tjb13, I think it does..
<tjb13> hrmmm
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, thanks! is there anything you would like to add?
<colissa> arrenlex i'm allready using the fglrx
<maxx18> the aussie repos seem to be going really slow (even just for reloading package info).... does anyone know if there will be any negative effects if i use the main ubuntu server in my sources.list?
<JoshJWeaver> umop: Yes one for every song I try to put in.  I did install the gstreamer stuff that i was told to, and it didn't work, and then all the rest, still nothing.  But, I am completely new to linux, so, after I use the package manager, do I have to do anything else?
<arrenlex> colissa: Pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<arrenlex> !pastebin | colissa
<ubotu> colissa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<billytwowilly>  so if I want to say all ip's from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.whatever highest number is here how would I say that in the 192.168.1.1/blahblah format?
<colissa> one minute please
<Seveas> billytwowilly, 192.168.1.0/24
<billytwowilly> thanks
* billytwowilly goes to try it.
<Differ> isn't that router?
<qfour20> what is the recommended swap space for a machine with 2gb of ram?
<JoshJWeaver> umop: the error I get is just saying the decoder can't be found
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: I think the best approach might be to look at installing edubuntu - it is designed to do this more or less "out of the box" - but really you can do pretty much the same thing just with ssh -X and some configuration for login etc
<umop> JoshJWeaver, I reccommend you search 'mp3' with the gui 'Add/Remove Applications' from the applications menu
<arrenlex> qfour20: Shouldn't need more than 1GB or so with that much ram.
<Seveas> qfour20, 512mb for the fun of it but with 2g you don't need swap
<billytwowilly> Seveas: sweet, works. thanks. You wouldn't happen to know the significance of the 24 would you? I thought it wouldbe 192.168.1.1/255 because I thought the last number you could get in the last spot was 255
<kenthomson> thoreauputic, right!
<Seveas> billytwowilly, /24 means a mask of 24 bits
<colissa> arrenlex it says i'm try to spam o0 0o LOL
<billytwowilly> Seveas: heh. a mask? I'll have to go look it up I think.
<kane77> hi
<YooperNate_> is anyone else having problems with f-prot?
<arrenlex> colissa: What?
<dooglus> qfour20: take the most memory you're ever going to need, subtract 2GB from that, and that's the amount of swap you need.
<kane77> what do I use to comment stuff in /etc/netwok/interfaces?
<dooglus> kane77: #
<thoreauputic> kenthomson: straight remote X can be set up in gdm preferences with a few click by the way - but is much less secure of course
<qfour20> does ubuntu benefit from having a seperate boot partition, or just throw everything on an ext3 partition and call it a day?
<kane77> dooglus, thanx, I'm kind of used to use // :)
<timfros1> billytwowilly: that /24 means that the first 24 bits are fixed.  Equates to a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<JoshJWeaver> umop: Okay, what am I looking for, should i go with a different player other than Rhythmbox?
<colissa> arrenlex http://paste.uni.cc/13477 here is it :) i was say that the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org was say that i was try to spam them when i try to input my xorg.conf
<umop> JoshJWeaver, Rhythmbox should be fine..it will work.  You might like to try other later of course.
<colissa> that what the server say :)
<beuno> JoshJWeaver: I find "listen" to be very nice
<arrenlex> colissa: Execute this:
<kane77> dooglus, and one more question, does ubuntu bring up/down network interfaces when hibernating?
<umop> JoshJWeaver, Now after searching, select the GStreamer extra plugins and install them
<ahave> could someone help me getting the medibuntu repo to work/
<dooglus> kane77: I never got it to hibernate suvccessfully, so I don't know
<JoshJWeaver> umop: Yes, for now I am mainly concerned with learning how this all works and how to get things to work, I am surprised I got my wireless card to work and got connected to my network, after about 4 hours or so.
<arrenlex> colissa: sudo sed -i 's/"Composite" "Enable"/Option "Composite" "Disable"/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<umop> kane77, It seems to depend on the laptop :(
<arooni> hey folks i'm having trouble with my synaptics touchpad..... when my laptop wakes up from hibernate it works... but when it normally boots up it doesnt
<colissa> ok
<kane77> umop, I mean on the desktop
<arooni> ideas on how to get it working 100%  (i'm talking specificallya bout scrolling functionality)
<arooni> like vertical scroll for example
<arrenlex> colissa: Then execute this:
<beuno> JoshJWeaver: a lot of work has been done on network (and wifi specific) in Feisty, Ubuntu's next release.  So you should have a much better expierience next time
<arrenlex> colissa: sudo sed -i 's/Option Option/Option/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> arrenlex: did you install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?
<JoshJWeaver> umop: Oh, wow, that seems embarrassingly simple :) I had only Ubuntu stuff showing.  So, when I install package with the manager, does that only put the install files onto my computer, but not actually install them then?
<arrenlex> dooglus: ?
<tjb13_> hey guys how do you add network-manager-gnome to your panel
<colissa> ok
<dooglus> sorry, wrong person...
<arooni> dooglus: are you talking to me?
<dooglus> arooni: did you - yes...
<arrenlex> colissa: Then restart X. If it still doesn't work, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<umop> JoshJWeaver, They will be installed :)
<arooni> dooglus: i'm not sure... let me try pasting in your command
<eshaase> how come when i do a 'sudo pvcreate /dev/hda7 && sudo pvdisplay' it shows my pv at /dev/evms/hda7 instead of /dev/hda7?
<dooglus> arooni: the command is:   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<colissa> arrenlex done
<arrenlex> colissa: Does it work?
<arooni> dooglus: says i already have latest version.... i also have 'qsynatpics' installed too
<colissa> no
<dooglus> ok
<kane77> umop, I have vnstat measuring my internet communication (data transfered) and when I hibernate it adds couple of GBs (!!!) to it.. I wrote to the writer of vnstat and he said that it depends on whether ubuntu brigs interfaces up/down or just cold power off...
<arrenlex> colissa: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log then
<arooni> dooglus: but i still cant get vertical scroll workng consistently
<ahave> what public key does medibuntu require? i seem to have the wrong one
<dooglus> arooni: it works sometimes?
<arooni> dooglus: yes it does... but now it doesnt :(
<umop> kane77, Oh wow.. I thought it took down the network devices, perhaps not
<beefcake69> hello, can someone please give me some ideas on how to fix a problem im having with ubuntu
<arrenlex> !ask | beefcake
<ubotu> beefcake: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dooglus> beefcake69: reboot?
<beefcake69> thank you
<Differ> lol.
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on dooglus
<thoreauputic> ;p
<beefcake69> tried that
<dooglus> heh
<Differ> Unix manuals are 60 kg, not 50 kg
<thoreauputic> Differ: and up, yeah :)
<beefcake69> yesterday I installed beryl as a service to start with gnome
<kane77> umop, there is no real traffic, but when you resume vnstat assumes there the counters have rolled over...
<beefcake69> its causing issues, so how do I prevent it from starting
<beefcake69> I can log into recovery mode
<colissa> arrenlex http://paste.uni.cc/13478 when type glxinfo |grep direct rendering says ... -> grep: rendering: No such file or directory -> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<JoshJWeaver> What do all the different colors of names mean?
<arooni> dooglus: any suggestions
<beefcake69> what do I need to do from there please :P
<posingaspopular> JoshJWeaver: nothinf
<posingaspopular> they are completly random i think
<arrenlex> colissa: Wrong file. I asked for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<posingaspopular> on my screen you are pink, i am black
<posingaspopular> etc
<colissa> o0 0o sorry :X
<dooglus> arooni: no, I've never seen an intermittant problem with a synaptics touchpad.  im my experience they work or they don't
<JoshJWeaver> I've noticed everyone saying JoshJWeaver: in the beginning has brown/tan names
<ahave> what public key does medibuntu require? i seem to have the wrong one
<JoshJWeaver> posingaspopular: No color change here?
<posingaspopular> nope
<arrenlex> JoshJWeaver: Your IRC client is doing that to make sure you see those messages.
<posingaspopular> JoshJWeaver: but when you pick someone out the text turns red. see?
<thoreauputic> JoshJWeaver: it's configurable - and one colour is used fro nick highlighting
<arrenlex> JoshJWeaver: That's why you always prefix messages with the nick of who you're speaking to. All IRC clients do that.
<arrenlex> !who | JoshJWeaver
<Differ> lol.
<ubotu> JoshJWeaver: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<posingaspopular> as oposed to regular stuff
<arooni> dooglus: should i only have qsynaptics or the xorg thing installed?  maybe its geting confused
<arrenlex> !prefix | JoshJWeaver
<Differ> red waterfall
<ubotu> JoshJWeaver: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<qfour20> I must say, I read a thread today on the ubuntu forums... I can't decide if the people answering questions are saints or massochists.  Amazingly supportive community.  UbuntuDupe would have been torn to shreds in some other community support forums (for good reason).
<Differ> imagine what JoshJWeaver must be seeing
<Differ> as JoshJWeaver's name is coming up everywhere
<JoshJWeaver> arrenlex: This is my first time connecting to an IRC chat, except like 5 minutes before when I first got it connected
<Kiongku> Hi, can someone paste bin his default /boot/grub/menu.lst and show me?
<colissa> arrenlex http://paste.uni.cc/13479
<arrenlex> qfour20: Yeah, that's why I hang out here despite the fact that I don't run Ubuntu. :) Great community. Love helping here.
<dooglus> arooni: I uninstall anything with a 'q' in its name as a matter of course
<thoreauputic> qfour20: or saints AND masochists ;p
<arrenlex> colissa: You didn't restart X after making that change.
<qfour20> hey, grub syntax for hdd would be hd3, right?
<dooglus> ahave: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg ?
<JoshJWeaver> !who | umop
<ubotu> umop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JoshJWeaver> hmm
<JoshJWeaver> worked real well :)
<colissa> arrenlex ermmm o0 0o you right o0 0o sorry one secound :x
<JoshJWeaver> I'll hopefully figure it out over time and read stuff online, thanks everyone!
<beefcake69> any suggestion? :P
<JoshJWeaver> Yay music!
<ahave> dooglus, what do i do with that?
<umop> JoshJWeaver, good work!
<knoppix_> Hi I was here a few hours ago.. Running Knoppix Live CD trying to copy contents of one NTFS drive to another NTFS drive, getting an error saying "can't create folder, /media/sbd1/BACKUP/Catalogue" can anyone please help me?
<bu2> Has anyone used the PEAR command-line installer? I am trying to install PHP OpenID library, but it only says how to do it with PEAR.
<qfour20> knoppix_: was disk sbd1 mounted as read only?
<thoreauputic> knoppix_: by default, ntfs is read only in linux
<bu2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<knoppix_> !ntfs
<umop> bu2, why not install pear?
<bu2> how do i?
<knoppix_> Ok so where/how can I change the permissions to read and write?
<ahave> dooglus, i am trying to follow these directions: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php   but what/where is the sources.list file?
<bu2> I can't find it in the repositories
<dooglus> ahave: you wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bu2> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dooglus> ahave: it's in /etc/at
<dooglus> sorry
<thoreauputic> knoppix_: you can't - but you can use ntfs-3g ( I don't know if knoppix includes that)
<dooglus> /etc/apt/sources.list
<colissa> arrenlex http://paste.uni.cc/13480
<umop> bu2, php-pear
<colissa> arrenlex hummmmmmm :)
<bu2> thanks
<thoreauputic> !ntfs-3g | knoppix_
<ubotu> knoppix_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<arrenlex> colissa: Progress! Now you're stuck on a new problem. :)
<colissa> arrenlex what the problem?! :X
<ahave> dooglus, the command you gave me returned 'OK' yet i still have the problem
<arrenlex> colissa: Do this: sudo wget http://68.148.168.84:8001/libGL.so.1.2 -O/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<ahave> dooglus, i also do not have an /etc/at dir
<arrenlex> colissa: Then do this: sudo ldconfig
<arooni> dooglus: so now i managed to get it so i couldnt see the preferences => touchpad
<arrenlex> colissa: Then restart X and try again.
<colissa> ok
<arooni> even though i installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<arooni> how can i refresh my system => preferencees view
<arooni> to show touchpad?
<colissa> arrenlex i type glxinfo | grep rendering and it allready say direct rendering: Yes :X
<arrenlex> colissa: Please paste the entire output of glxinfo | grep render
<lori> hi all, i have some networking questions
<dobblego> is there a way of forcing a user to change their password on next login?
<colissa> arrenlex direct rendering: Yes ->  GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture -> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series Generic
<lori> ttfn
<bullgard1> I want irssi to display received text starting at column 14. Thus i put into file  /home/detlef/.irssi/default.theme the line 'indent = 14'. I issued the command  '/reload'. I cannot see any effect of my action. What went wrong?
<arrenlex> colissa: Hmm. I'm still fairly certain you don't have hardware accelerated rendering.
<arrenlex> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727) (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<arrenlex> colissa: I think you should still run my command. Direct rendering isn't the same as 3D acceleration.
<ramza3> well these are some strange file permissions: ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? NewMarTransfer/.
<colissa> arrenlex well this is one ati  radeon x1600 from ... gigabyte :\
<colissa> shure one minut please
<thoreauputic> bullgard1: try #irssi maybe
<bullgard1> thoreauputic: #irssi is a lame duck.
<thoreauputic> bullgard1: really? I got help there several times
<bullgard1> Me too. Still. There is almost no traffic over the day.
<arrenlex> colissa: sudo ldconfig and Restart X.
<colissa> ok
<ahave> if i installed a kde addon for my ubuntu distro, how can i remove it now?
<cjvail13> i am hoping that someone can help me i need to change my screen resolution but the three options it gives me are not the one that i need
<beefcake> hello all any ideas on my problem with beryl?
<Differ> um
<Differ> I think people are sleeping
<beefcake> maybe :P
<omeil> im not
<omeil> :)
<omeil> im ALIVE
<posingaspopular> no
<Differ> and I'm really a newb.
<posingaspopular> studying
<beefcake> I really want to try and fix this rather than having to reinstall
<beefcake> or go back to windoze
<omeil> could always dual boot
<posingaspopular> beefcake: try #beryl
<posingaspopular> or ubuntu-effects
<posingaspopular> i dont use beryl
<omeil> thts what im doing except i haven't even gone into windoze yet lol
<posingaspopular> non free
<colissa> arrenlex done it
<arrenlex> colissa: New /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<omeil> anyone here play WoW on a private server or am i the only cheap skate here?
<omeil> although i just finished school and have no job :).
<p00f> is nvidia 6600, a geforce 6 series? TIA
<arrenlex> omeil: This breaking news live from your parents' basement?
<yomm> lol
<arooni> how do i list all running processes
<colissa> arrenlex http://paste.uni.cc/13481
<Differ> sinoyster: what's giong on?
<p00f> arooni, type TOP in a console window
<p00f> top i mean
<arrenlex> colissa: Hehe... same error. What version of fglrx do you have?
<arooni> p00f: thats not all of them
<colissa> well the ubuntu version :x i think
<arooni> i did ps -e -l
<arooni> but the thing is... how can i grep on that
<arooni> i tried to do.... ps -e -l |
<arooni> grep server
<arooni> it didnt work
<arrenlex> colissa: Oh, duh. Aiglx doesn't work with fglrx. Dunno what I was thinking.
<xerophyte> does anybody know any site which list all the new books published each month which is related linux?
<omeil> arrenlex: na :) in my room
<colissa> arrenlex lol and the compiz?!
<omeil> arrenlex: been applying for jobs but, it's kinda hard to get a job here since i live 100k
<omeil> away from city
<omeil> in australia :)
<arrenlex> colissa: You need xgl for compiz under fglrx.
<Lynoure> xerophyte: haven't heard of any site doing that. But searching weekly at some huge online bookstore might catch most of them.
<yomm> down unda'
<arrenlex> omeil: They have jobs in australia?
<arrenlex> omeil: They have cities in austrailia?
<arooni> how can i 'search' ps
<omeil> arrenlex: lol :D. i live in the country so its kinda hard to get jobs
<arooni> for a specific name of a process
<Differ> omeil: there are people in Australia?
<arrenlex> Exactly!
<colissa> arrenlex so only nvidia works form compiz and xgl?!
<yomm> omeil : so you are running UBUSHTU ?
<Differ> omeil: there's a country called Australia?
<ahave> if i installed a kde addon for my ubuntu distro, how can i remove it now?
<arrenlex> colissa: In order to use compiz: nvidia->aiglx, ati->xgl
<omeil> lol
<kane77> omeil, hey man you're popular!! :)
<arrenlex> !xgl | colissa
<ubotu> colissa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<omeil> LOL
<arrenlex> colissa: At least it'll be easy to install now that your rendering is working. :)
<arrenlex> colissa: They can help you better in #ubuntu-effects with xgl problems.
<omeil> i was born here but im actually maltese tho :). so im a european aussie lol
<colissa> arrenlex shure thanks :) you was one greta help to be i have try to fix this for a days lol :) thanks
<mneptok> hehehe. Malta.
<omeil> yup
<arrenlex> colissa: yw. Good luck.
<nutterpc> lol
<colissa> lol thanks :)
<mneptok> another Maltese IRC user i know complains about the "frigid" 10C temps
<mneptok> (-25C here, ATM)
* arrenlex looks outside, where it is -16C and is comparatively warm.
* arrenlex laughs.
<omeil> ouch
<nutterpc> I love the cold weather
<nutterpc> and yes, I'm aussie as well
<omeil> australia is always hot as hell damn it lol
<mneptok> nutterpc: FYI, nowhere in Oz gets "cold"
<mneptok> "chilly" maybe.
<arooni> is there a 'cleartype' for ubuntu
<nutterpc> lol
<arrenlex> omeil: sed 's/hot as//g'
<qfour20> I'm in the "manual partition" screen while trying to install ubuntu and i have "/" assigned to the slice of disk that I want to install ubuntu onto and I get an error "No root file system"
<omeil> not bad today tho
<omeil> sometimes you wakeup sticking to your bed lol
<omeil> nutterpc: you play negames?
<nutterpc> omeil: sorta........depends on the mood
<omeil> nutterpc: any free games?
<knoppix_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nutterpc> omeil: not really
<omeil> nutterpc: what are the most played?
<nutterpc> arcade games
<omeil> oh lol
<omeil> so emulation?
<nutterpc> no, actual arcade games :P
<omeil> :P
<omeil> he everyone likes mame
<omeil> hey*
<omeil> :P
<qfour20> hahahaha
<qfour20> "life is too short to run gentoo"
<omeil> yea i just saw that aswell :D
<omeil> oh i needs a restart :) updated
<qfour20> worse yet
<qfour20> "life is too short to support a production workload on gentoo."
<qfour20> so, anybody know what might cause the installer to complain to me "No root file system" when I'm trying to install with "custom partitioning"?
<posingaspopular> qfour20: yes
<posingaspopular> its a known bug
<posingaspopular> let me pull up the bug report
<qfour20> excellent.  I'm not alone.
<posingaspopular> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/67130
<posingaspopular> i duno if this is the same thing as what you have
<posingaspopular> but i had the same issue a month or so back
<posingaspopular> and that bug report was the solution
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure its fixed in feisty
<santi> hi guys and girls
<chindu> hi - i've recently started using ubuntu and am trying to grep some specific users out of an ISA 2004 w3c log. That works fine but the problem I get is the file is no longer readable by the analysis software. I was wondering if it was something to do with the character encoding being different. I'm kind of out of ideas.......any ideas would be great!
<JoshJWeaver> Where is a good spot for me to read online so I can understand the difference between KDE and Gnome and what changes are made when I change them, like why is Kubuntu different if it's just a different GUI?
<mneptok> chindu: what is this "analysis software?"
<posingaspopular> !gnome
<yomm> a
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<posingaspopular> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: you like soda?  Do you drink coke?  Mountain Dew?  Perrier?  They are all carbonated (and mostly sweetened) beverages.
<qfour20> Some are sweetned more than others, some have preservatives, etc.  Window managers are very similar.
<JoshJWeaver> qfour20: I have a mt dew can right here, I love soda
<posingaspopular> haah
<ahave> how can i remove the kde addon?
<cappychan> chindu: do you know about the differences between windows and linux line breaks?
<posingaspopular> just remember that GNOME sucks
<mneptok> posingaspopular: stop trolling
<slv> why does gnome suck
<american> How do I see the MB size of a directory in terminal?
<JoshJWeaver> So if I don't have KDE installed, can I not use programs like KStars and stuff, because Gnome wont understand them?
<mneptok> american: du -h /path/to
<american> thanks
* qfour20 prefers xfce, but makes compared to cde that came default on some boxes I've used, all "modern" linux window managers are delightful
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: nope, you can use them fine.
<santi> i configured xorg.conf to run with fglrx driver. I have ATI X600.Exist another config that use xserver for run ? coz i cant run with direct rendering. Anyone know it ?
<american> I tried ls -la, but it didn't help.  I couldn't understand the "size"
<mneptok> american: du -h /path/to
<SJ2000> Ubuntu Installer crashed and has now trashed my partitions
<JoshJWeaver> mneptok: Oh, so, I don't get it.  I'll have to read about them to get my head around them, because all I can understand from what I've seen is they are like different themes or skins for Ubuntu
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: not at all.
<knoppix_> hi can someone please help me. i am really struggling with using ntfs-3g. i just want to copy the contents of one drive to another and then format that one drive to ex3.
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: not quite true, but i can see where teh idea would come from
<knoppix_> i have read loads of tutorials and faqs etc but i am not gripping it.
<slv> maybe more like types of tableclothes, that come with their own sets of silverware and flatware
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: a theme is an appearance. the GNOME/KDE differences go deeper than appearance.
<JoshJWeaver> I didn't think that was it, but that's all that I have been able to understand from what i have read
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: essentially, they're complete implementations of a "window Manager" idea
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: you have X, which is the actual graphical display
<JoshJWeaver> That's why I wanted to find a good site to read about it before i ask such dumb questiosn
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: just screen at a particular resolution and a mouse and keyboard
<JoshJWeaver> ya
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: then you have "gnome" or "kde" or "xfce" or "joe'smomma"
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: that put together their particular ideas of how a "desktop" should behave, and they usually have a themed set of tools to use that are bundled together
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: i think it's safe to say that "if you don't understand the difference betwwen a window manager and a desktop environment, and you also don't easily grasp the differences between them you're *FAR* too early in your *nix career to care about such things."
<slv> just use blackbox
<kraut> moin
<qfour20> mneptok: true, but it bodes well for his *nix career that he's curious enough to ask
<knoppix_> in ntfs-3g i am getting the error:  fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/windows: No such file or directory
<poningru> jeez guys can we keep the arguing to a low
<knoppix_> any idea wtf i am doing wrong?
<mneptok> qfour20: yeah, but let's start at the beginning. ;)
<poningru> knoppix_: yeah make a directry /mnt/windows
<h1st0> knoppix_: maybe /mnt/windows doesn't exist
<JoshJWeaver> Well I am a very experienced PC user, but I have never had a chance to use Linux before, so I really know nothing about it
<chindu> hi mneptok - am using WebSpy
<SJ2000> How on earth did Ubuntu mess up my Windows installation when I *tried* to install it on an entirely different harddrive?
<poningru> knoppix_: go into terminal and 'mkdir /mnt/windows' if that doesnt work add a sudo to the front
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: there is no choice that you make right now that can't be modified or worked around later
<h1st0> knoppix_: perhaps try creating it or creating /media/windows and mounting there.  ITs up to you.
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: that makes you an experienced *Windows* user, not PC user. ;)
<slv> josh, at this point don't worry about them, just use gnome
<tieTYT2> if i use sysctl -w will the setting be saved on restart?
<chindu> cappychan: chindu: do you know about the differences between windows and linux line breaks? - no sorry I don't
<Telep> lollerispolleris
<qfour20> JoshJWeaver: just pick one that looks good to you and get started
<tieTYT2> or is there some config file i'm supposed to save it in?
<Telep> oops, wrong channel, again
<JoshJWeaver> Ok, well, Very experience windows, moderately experienced PC user, I've been to ITT Tech and used computers since I was 3 and know how they all work inside
<mneptok> chindu: what is WebSpy?
<JoshJWeaver> Did not graduate ITT Tech though, so, I'm not really bragging too much about that
<slv> lol
<american> I know command line commands in Debian are very powerful.  How would I fine out the size of all the documents with a specific extention, like .doc, in a given directory tree.  I need to backup all the .doc files in "my documents" on an NTFS partition.
<slv> couldn't get past the class on desktop environments? ;-) j/k
<chindu> mneptok - it's a windows based bit  of log analysis software
<JoshJWeaver> Anyway I wont even bother saying I'm smart cause you all know more than me I'm pretty sure, especially in this environment
<h1st0> JoshJWeaver: Well if you want a windows friendly environment KDE is nice.  But you should be able to manage with gnome.
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: perspective? when i was 3 we hadn't landed on the moon yet. ;)
<qfour20> chindu: you tried unix2dos for the file?
<arooni> how can i play back *wmv files in firefox
<cappychan> chindu: on windows the line breaks (your ENTER button) are the characters CR LF, and on linux they are only LF
<h1st0> american: you just want to list them all or find the size of them all?
<JoshJWeaver> What I want is to actually learn how linux works and everything, and not have to rely on a GUI at all if I don't have to
<mneptok> chindu: Windows is going to have issues with the line breaks in files generated on Unix(like) systems.
<qfour20> chindu: taking a wild guess, i'd say sudo apt-get install unix2dos (or dostools or dosutils or some such)
<arooni> also hwo can i do it when theyre on the desktop
<chindu> hi qfour20 - not tried that - will have a read up on it.
<american> Total size and list.  Individual size is unimportant.
<SJ2000> Windows Wordpad likes Linux breaks
<JoshJWeaver> But i'm just so accustomed to visually seeing everything, doing it all by typing is kinda weird to get used to. But I set up my wireless network by myself, mostly, so I'm getting there slowly
<SJ2000> Unless you have Vista...
<american> thanks for the help
<thoreauputic> american: total size   -    du -sh *.doc
<mneptok> chindu: also, the default UTF encoding in Ubuntu might not play well with Windows' archaic ISOLatin
<chindu> wordpad will handle the line breaks ok but trouble is i'm starting with a 15Gb log file and grepping it down to 1Gb
<thoreauputic> american: in the folder concerned of course
<umop> JoshJWeaver, checkout http://art.gnome.org/
<h1st0> thoreauputic: wont' that won't show him recursive .docs
<mneptok> JoshJWeaver: http://www.amazon.com/Bash-Z-Shell-Conquering-Command/dp/1590593766/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-6989673-7653633?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1173169595&sr=8-1
<thoreauputic> h1st0: hmm you might have a point there...
<h1st0> thoreauputic: I think he is trying to search the whole windows partition for *.doc
<SJ2000> I've found a bug in Ubuntu's installer, where is the tracker for that?
<JoshJWeaver> Thank you both
<arooni> how can i play back *wmv files in firefox
<qfour20> chindu: apparently there's a different utility called "tofrodos"  try sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<qfour20> chindu: i'm installing now to take a peek
<cappychan> hah you beat me to it qfour20
<thoreauputic> american:  the total size of a directory without listing is given by  du -sh
<h1st0> american: something like ls -R /media/windows/*.doc
<h1st0> I'm not sure what hte switch is for du to use it like that.
<mneptok> american: sudo updatedb && locate .doc
<thoreauputic> h1st0: that's a listing, yes
<cappychan> chindu: once you have it installed you can do a "dos2unix logfile.log"
<riaal> morning, where do I link to my alias file to make my alias permanent? (forgot)
<chindu> qfour20 / cappychan - will have a read up on that. Thanks very much!
<thoreauputic> riaal: usually ~/.bashrc
<qfour20> chindu: todos filename << that should do it for ya
<riaal> thoreauputic, great, thanks
<h1st0> mneptok: locate won't search a mounted part.
<thoreauputic> h1st0: umm, yes it will
<chindu> qfour20 - is "todos" part of "tofrodos"
<TM|AMD64> Hey all. I need help.
<h1st0> thoreauputic: yeah if you configure it differently
<thoreauputic> h1st0: did you mean a temporarily mounted part?
<SJ2000> AHHHH! Ubuntu has totally trashed my partitions!
<h1st0> thoreauputic: well my locate database doesn't containt the contents of /media/windows
<SJ2000> It now can't even recognise them
<qfour20> chindu: yes, it installs to and from utilities
<nalpha> my usb device not recognized anyone can help me?
<thoreauputic> SJ2000: that is extremely unlikely - I suggest you might have trashed them :)
<nalpha> i'm try to use usb mouse and flash disk..
<chindu> cool - just apt-getting it now. thank you.
<SJ2000> It trashed my entire RAID
<nalpha> last it can.. but after i restart in yesterday it won't work again.
<SJ2000> How the heck could it do that?
<h1st0> hrm.. how to do this.
<american> Here's the deal:::  Computer won't boot.  Crashes at Mup.exe.  Safemode won't even start.  I am using Ubuntu LIVECD to talk to you now.  I am going to reinstall the whole thing.  It isn't my computer.  I want to email off the *.doc files if possible.  There is no space to install Ubuntu.  NTFS is taking the whole drive and it won't resize.  I have to use emule to download some of the specific programs the owner wants to have installed, cause no CD's exis
<TM|AMD64> UBUNTU LIVE CD WON'T BOOT!
<TM|AMD64> What do I do?
<thoreauputic> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SJ2000> Check Bios settings for CD
<posingaspopular> what do you mean it won't boot? wheredoes it stop?
<TM|AMD64> yeah, it's all set.
<TM|AMD64> 98se CD boots, but the live CD don't work.
<SJ2000> Does it get past Splash screen after the ubuntu menu? Or does it even show up the menu?
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: Well did you check the media?
<TM|AMD64> yep.,
<qfour20> does it boot in another computer?
<TM|AMD64> nope.
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: Have you tried booting with noapic options?
<TM|AMD64> if I don't use the startup floppy disk, it tries to boot from the cd's, then fails, THEN loads 98se.
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: Ahh you need to change the bios so that cdrom is bootable first.
<SJ2000> You are using an AMD64 right?
<TM|AMD64> yep.
<TM|AMD64> :)
<riaal> do I need to relog to make changes in bashrc "work"? or is there some other way?
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: Well then you haven't checked the media.  Were did you get the iso from?
<american> Re-burn the CD TM|AMD64
<american> :D
<qfour20> riaal: kill -HUP the pid of the shell you're in
<h1st0> american: I'm still trying to figure out a way to search the entire drive for .doc
<riaal> qfour20, ?
<TM|AMD64> Aust. PC User April '07.
<h1st0> american: SOmeone else here might know of a better way.
<american> thanks
<TM|AMD64> v6.10
<corevette> how do i grant myself read/write access to a folder?
<riaal> qfour20,  whats -HUP flag?
<thoreauputic> riaal:  source ~/.bashrc
<qfour20> riaal: "hang up"
<SJ2000> Anyway where was is the bug tracker for the Ubuntu installer
<h1st0> mneptok: do you know how american could search his entire windows partition for .doc files?  locate won't search it.
<american> chown?
<qfour20> although thoreauputic's method is cleaner, i would guess
<thoreauputic> qfour20: that's a bazooka approach :)
<qfour20> pointed at my foot, no less.  my standard modus operandi
<thoreauputic> kill -HUP is a bit extreme :)
<h1st0> corevette: chown or chmod it.
<h1st0> corevette: which folder do you want to change?
<TM|AMD64> The board boots from OTHER bootable CD's, but NOT this one........
<riaal> thoreauputic, do I need to kill it first?
<thoreauputic> riaal: no
<SJ2000> TM|AMD64: What software did you burn it with
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: Yeah there is a problem with the cd.
<qfour20> sounds like a bad cd.  have you considered counseling?
<qfour20> did it have a rough childhood?
<thoreauputic> riaal: just type  source ~/.bashrc
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: You may need to burn ig again try at a slower speed.
<TM|AMD64> lol.
<TM|AMD64> ok.
<h1st0> TM|AMD64: I would suggest like 4x
<corevette> h1st0 /media/ipod-1/usr/lib
<riaal> thoreauputic, nothing is hapening, maby my aliases thats messed up, one sec
<thoreauputic> riaal: nothing will appear to happen
<h1st0> corevette: why do you need to change that directories read/write?
<american> Again, I am on Ubuntu Live, mounted hda1 at /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda1/
<h1st0> corevette: oh its a mount.
<riaal> thoreauputic, I know but the aliases isn't loaded
<TM|AMD64> what does the bios open to load everything. E.G. Win98SE opens COMMAND.COM first, the HIMEM, etc.
<american> I think "locate" worked?  unsure
<thoreauputic> riaal: but your aliases should now work unless you made a mistake entering them in .bashrc
<h1st0> american: did you just locate .doc
<riaal> thoreauputic,  hm.. ?
<thoreauputic> riaal: I just append aliases in the file itself
<american> no.  I did sudo updatedb && locate *.doc
<r4nge> is c++ used for any linux programs or is most c?  just browsing the source code for most shell utilities and everything is c
<h1st0> american: cuz when I do that it only searches my linux drive.
<riaal> thoreauputic, I put them in a separet file
<thoreauputic> riaal: then you need to source that file in ~/.bashrc
<h1st0> corevette: What is moutnign yoru ipod there? some software?
<american> How would I output "sudo updatedb && locate *.doc" to a file?
<h1st0> corevette: Because you should actually change the optoins when its being mounted so you can read/write there.
<SJ2000> Can someone give me a link to a recovery guide after a failed Ubuntu install?
<corevette> h1st0 first off.....its ipod linux...second off...what is it
<umop> how do I remove the file size limiations on my ext3 partititons
<posingaspopular> !install
<h1st0> american: >
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<omeil> can someone help me install cdemu? i seem to be getting an error when i type make
<SJ2000> thankyou
<h1st0> american: locate *.doc > list.txt
<riaal> thoreauputic, think I did, there was alredy a commented link, so I just uncommented it
<h1st0> american: you only need to updatedb once that just updates the database
<omeil> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> riaal: *shrug* I just add all my aliases to the file at the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<Joshooa> Would anyone recommend the official Ubuntu book, or is it not too good, just okay? Anyone know?
<corevette> h1st0...so are you able to tell me or no
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: the official is good
<posingaspopular> from what im told
<thoreauputic> riaal: if you do it differently you have to tell .bashrc where to look I guess :)
<american> I have never updatedb before.  I don't know what it does exactly.
<riaal> thoreauputic, think I did that =) are you running ubuntu drapper/edgy?
<h1st0> corevette: someone already told you just chown corevette /media/ipod/whatever....
<umop> how do I remove the file size limiations on my ext3 partititons
<qfour20> riaal: the bazooka works, man.  shell restarts after reading .bashrc
<h1st0> corevette: well sudo chown corvette
<thoreauputic> american: it updates the "locate" database so locate can find stuff
<SJ2000> I've gone through the installation problems, nothing there is relevant to my problem
<riaal> qfour20, ? =P
<mneptok> american: locate .doc > ~/results.txt
<american> ok :D
<h1st0> american: it updates the slocate database basically indexes all your files.
<corevette> h1st0...just 'sudo chown /whatever/whatever'  ???
<american> Cool.
<thoreauputic> american: normally that happens daily from a cron job, automatically
<h1st0> mneptok: my slocate doesn't do my windows mount for somereason.
<qfour20> riaal: my suggestion of "kill -HUP $PID" for the shell your'e in was referred to as the "bazooka approach"
<thoreauputic> american: but on a live CD of course you have to run it manually
<h1st0> mneptok: /media/Windows isn't hit by locate right now?
<qfour20> but it would actually work, in this case
<dromer> hi, how can I make an .iso out of a dvd?
<h1st0> thoreauputic: ^^^^^^  on a normal system it doesn't search /media/Windows
<american> I have hda1 mounted to my desktop
<mneptok> h1st0: filesystem?
<american> maybe that helps?
<h1st0> mneptok: ntfs
<thoreauputic> qfour20: only if he put his aliases where they can be found :)
<riaal> qfour20, okey, do I need to restart it after?
<corevette> h1st0 what do i put after chown
<h1st0> corevette: your username
<thoreauputic> h1st0: a system with /media/windows isn't normal ;p
<qfour20> oh, if they're not being found, then nevermind
<omeil> This is what i get when i type make so i can compile cdemu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8897/
<h1st0> corevette: the username that you want to have read/write.
<thoreauputic> h1st0: sorry, couldn't resist :)
<h1st0> thoreauputic: lol
<h1st0> thoreauputic: The wife insists
<h1st0> thoreauputic: But I don't use it.
<thoreauputic> h1st0: ah, I see
<thoreauputic> h1st0: I believe you - thousands wouldn't ;)
<chindu> hi qfour20 - ran "todos logfile.w3c" but it still isn't right. Whe i try to load it in webspy it says "Found only 1 fields, was expecting more than 21". It shows the square symbol between each field on each line of the log. Have I done something wrong?
<american> Ok, I have a list.txt on my desktop of what seems to be all the *.doc files on the system.  How would I now find the total size of the files located in the file list.txt.
<american> The du command before didn't give me a total.
<h1st0> omeil: did you get errors when you .configure ?
<h1st0> omeil: err configed it.
<qfour20> chindu: well, not "wrong" per se, but there's gotta be some option that we should be using instead
<american> The file is fairly small.
<h1st0> mneptok: its ntfs filesystem didn't know if updatedb was ignoring it for somereason by default or what but it definately doesn't index it.
<chindu> qfour20 - i'll have a read a mo - thanks
<qfour20> chindu: apparently, it now knows the characters in the file are correct, but it's disliking what is likely to be tabs or just whitespace in the files.
<american> I wonder if this owner of this computer used another extention, but I doubt it.
<omeil> u can't configure cdemu
<umop> how do I remove the file size limiations on my ext3 partititons
<SJ2000> I have IT8212 PATA RAID with another SATA RAID and the Ubuntu install has corrupted all my partitions and MBR's on each drive in the arrays
<h1st0> omeil: well i'm not familiar witht he program so didn't know.
<h1st0> omeil: perhaps consult the person who wrote it.
<chindu> qfour20 - i believe they are tabs
<omeil> hmm
<corevette> how do i copy a directory
<omeil> ok then thx
<h1st0> corevette: the contents? or the whole thing?
<corevette> the whole thing h1st0
<american> Use the move command to move a directory.  I think cp will copy it.
<h1st0> corevette: cp /whatever ~/newlocation
<h1st0> corevette: cp -R /wahtever ~/newlocation
<corevette> h1st0 -R?
<h1st0> corevette: or just drag the folder with nautilus
<h1st0> corevette: should be recursive switch.
<american> AH
<h1st0> corevette: means it will copy the directories inside of that one.
<h1st0> corevette: you also have to make sure the destination directory exists as well.
<riaal> is there any command or program to see the hdd temps?
<eck> riaal: try poking around in /proc
<american> Is there a way to do a batch move command?   I have list.txt with the list of all the *.doc files.....I want all of them moved to the same place.  Is there a way to do that?
<riaal> eck, ?
<thoreauputic> riaal:  hddtemp
<mneptok> american: of course. but it might require some good regex-fu.
<riaal> thoreauputic, great, thanks
<thoreauputic> !hddtemp
<eck> riaal: e.g. look in /proc/acpi
<ubotu> hddtemp: Utility to monitor the temperature of your hard drive. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-29 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 260 kB
<american> Sorry for the hard questions....I know Debian is STRONG and can do just about anything.
<eck> riaal: all of your hardware information (and a lot of kernel settings) can be changed or checked by looking in /proc
<american> what is regex-fu?
<thoreauputic> american: deep guru magic with regular expressions :)
<riaal> eck, cool, thanks
<keith> I have an ati 9000 anyone know if I can use tv out and watch video on my tv while working on my monitor?
<h1st0> american: do you just want to cp all docs on windows part?
<h1st0> american: cuz that would be a lot easier than using the list.txt created.
<eck> for example, i can see my hdd and mobo temperature by cat'ing /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal
<TM|AMD64|BBIAS> keith: dunno, MIGHT be able to, but probably not. I tried with my 9200SE, and I couldn't do it.
<metal03> Small question...  what's the difference between .rpm or .tar.gz ?  And what am I using on Ubuntu?
<corevette> h1st0, last question, how do you delete a directory
<posingaspopular> metal03: you are using .deb
<eck> !software | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<posingaspopular> .tar.gz is compression
<posingaspopular> .rpm is for red hat linux
<posingaspopular> iirc
<thoreauputic> metal03: neither, and it depends - Ubuntu uses .deb which is similar to rpm (package manager)
<eck> metal03: that page will explain package management in a lot of detail, including these differences
<h1st0> corevette: rm -rf /directoryname
<american> h1st0....yeah that would work.  I want to cp all the *.doc files into a collective group.
<omeil> is there any other way to open .cue flies?
<thoreauputic> metal03: tar.gz is often but not necessarily source code
<omeil> files
<omeil> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riaal> man Im really starting to like linux, if it works it WORKS.. wonderfull
<american> corevette: rmdir (be careful)
<h1st0> american: yeah mneptok could probably help you with that one.
<thoreauputic> !bchunk | omeil
<ubotu> omeil: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<metal03> I'm trying to install Adobe Reader...  and they propose .rpm and .tar.gz !  Any advises?
<thoreauputic> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<ALL4N> hey, to get a list of files/folders in a directory, I use ls -l, but I find all the other information such as time modified, group, owner etc not necessary.. is it possible to do ls -l without all those?  I prefer showing them in a list btw, so ls alone is not ok
<american> metal03: use automatix or some other program.
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<h1st0> metal03: no
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<h1st0> metal03: NO ATUMATIX BAD
<metal03> lol
<h1st0> metal03: just install the acroread from the repos
<thoreauputic> american: please don't recommend automatix
<umop> how do I remove the file size limiations on my ext3 partititons
<american> I have had no trouble with Automatix and this is the first time I have heard of any.
<metal03> sudo get-apt install acroread ???
<metal03> like that?
<thoreauputic> american: see !worksforme
<american> k
<thoreauputic> !worksforme | american
<ubotu> american: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<eshaase> if i install feisty right now with a net-install and the release comes out in a month, will doing a 'apt-get upgrade' after the release bring my system up-to-date as if i had intalled using the feisty release cd?
<ALL4N> aha: ls -1
<omeil> thoreauputic: do you know how to use bchunk? i wanna convert /home/omeil/quake3/quake3arena.cue
<h1st0> eshaase: yes
<eshaase> h1st0: excellent, ok, thanks!
<thoreauputic> omeil: never needed to use it, sorry
<american> I don't blindly install everything automatix has.  I only use a few things.  I'll check out that other one.
<omeil> its ok
<eck> umop: do you have terabyte sized files?
<thoreauputic> omeil: i just know it exists :)
<h1st0> So the question is how does american cp all his .doc's on /mountpoint/windows over?
<eck> umop: for 8kb blocks (the default in ext3) the file size limit is 2 TB
<h1st0> cp -R *.doc /mountpoint/hda1 ????
<umop> eck, thanks, it must be something else
<eck> umop: what is the problem?
<thoreauputic> h1st0: maybe something like   for doc in $(ls -R /media/windows) ; do cp $doc ; done
<h1st0> cp -R *.doc /mountpoint/hda1 /desination/
<umop> eck, I bet it's samba.. IM copying largish files from one computer to another
<h1st0> thoreauputic: shouldn't be that difficult.
<thoreauputic> h1st0: but that was just off the top of my head so it's probably wrong
<eshaase> is there really that much of a differnce between edgy and feisty? they use the same gnome release so i figure it can't be that big of a difference
<eck> umop: if you can, you're much better off using rsync, losing data in the middle of the transfer won't waste the whole thing
<thoreauputic> h1st0: actually that doesn'r find the .docs either
<Madpilot> metal03, adobe reader is in Ubuntu's Multiverse repo - just look for it in Add/Remove...
<feng> any one had installed borland together on ubuntu(feisty)?
<umop> eck, true.  I'll do that now.
<thoreauputic> h1st0: that would require another bit...
<Madpilot> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<umop> eck, I was getting error File size limit exceeded (core dumped)" I just assumed it to be the filesystem
<metal03> Madpilot : in Synaptic?
<Madpilot> metal03, there too, but it is in Add/Remove
<h1st0> thoreauputic: there has to be an easier way to do this I believe.
<h1st0> feng: try #ubuntu+1
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<thoreauputic> h1st0: well it would be easy if all the .docs were in one directory I suppose
<american> I know what to do.   I already seem to have the list of all of them.  I just need to add "cp" in front of it and the destination at the end with a semi-colon.  Then copy the whole thing into a terminal.   Yeah, brute force method.   But it would work.   Wish I had the elegant way of doing it.
<umop> american, could easily write a script to do that.
<h1st0> thoreauputic: maybe cpio
<h1st0> thoreauputic: nvm
<MarkCh> help! why does kde notification area/system tray apps not dock on ubuntu's system tray in my desktop?
<eck> american: there are like 100 ways to do this :-)
<american> I bet
<eck> american: the easiest way is just to use globbing in the shell
<eck> or else find
<eck> off the top of my head, something like this: find . -name "*.doc" -exec cp {} /somewhere/else\;
<javi_> hola
<american> I'll try that
<tuxcrafter> hi guys how do i restore the default values for the ubuntu init.d sripts S0 to S6
<eck> this executes cp (filename) /somewhere/else for each *.doc file find comes across
<american> Wish I knew all the elegent ways.
<american> thanks
<thoreauputic> tuxcrafter:  update-rc.d  ( but I think that is for individual apps rather than all )
<susscorfa> hi does any one know how to fix when modprobe fglrx returns FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx i installed theme fromt the repositorys
<eck> find is one of the most powerful commands in unix/linux, but it is also one of the least user friendly :-(
<eck> the man page is like 1000 lines
<tuxcrafter> thoreauputic: yes i know of update-rc.d but i need to restore ALL the default values of the ubuntu init script system
<thoreauputic> tuxcrafter: right - I don't know then
<american> eck: says there is an error in exec.  missing argument
<tuxcrafter> someone that can help me
<thoreauputic> tuxcrafter: sounds pretty drastic - I think something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  might do it but I'm not sure
<eck> american: try quoting the {}
<thoreauputic> tuxcrafter: that also reconfigures *everything*
<american> ok
<american> trying that
<eck> e.g. 'find . *.doc -exec cp {} /somewhere/else ;'
<eck> err, you need the -name thing
<domster> american: or, try spliting the thing into two commands. try the find until you know that works, then pipe it to xargs
<Nerv> llo
<Nerv> hello my name ist ner net
<Robinsjostrom> hello ner net!
<Nerv> Robisonstorm English or Deutsch
<Nerv> ?
<h1st0_> ?
<h1st0_> wow got bounced
<kalorin> !?
<sprking> ?
<kalorin> !
<sprking> :)
<TM|AMD64|BBIAS> !?
<kalorin> punctuation warz!
<h1st0_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TM|AMD64> @#!@@
<kalorin> anyone running on a core duo chip yet?
<h1st0_> kalorin: my friend is.
<american> fine seems to be fine.  the '-exec' is missing an argument it says.
<Jowi> kalorin, yeah. coe duo here (not core 2 duo)
<kalorin> h1st0, working well?
<american> wait.  The connection between find and 'exec' is the problem.
<Nerv> Wer ist kann Deutsch Bitte melden ich kann nmlich nicht English und plus brauche ich hilfe in Ubuntu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<h1st0_> kalorin: for the most part.  He is running fiesty though so....
<kalorin> thinking about upgrading to one
<Jowi> kalorin, core duo (32 bit) is excellent
<h1st0_> !de | Nerv
<ubotu> Nerv: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kalorin> cool
<kalorin> just thinking it would really go nicely
<h1st0_> kalorin: yeah that would be the way to go core duo 32bit.
<Jowi> kalorin, running ubuntu on a intel mac mini here. it flies.
<h1st0_> Something with VT could be cool as well.
<TM|AMD64> MACS, it's just SO sad.
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
<Nerv> h
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-221-dynamic.5-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> TM|AMD64, it's excellent hardware. That's what I bought it for. no OSX on it :)
<susscorfa> h1st0_: the thing i could conclude fromt the wiki is that i should compile my own drivers while i just whant them from the repository
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Askar> Hi! Where can I download royale.msstyles or luna.msstyles?
<kalorin> i'm installing IE on my system
<h1st0_> susscorfa: just install the ones from the repo then?
* kalorin cackles
<kalorin> Internet Extortion!
<susscorfa> ye but these give this modprobe problem
<TM|AMD64> Intelligence Extraction!
<h1st0_> kalorin: I have an XP virtual machine that works quite nicely.
<susscorfa> i describe so i wonderd if there is a other way to solve it than compile them
<h1st0_> susscorfa: yeah just use the ones from the repos.
<TM|AMD64> nice name! :)
<h1st0_> susscorfa: perhaps you are missing a step.
<american> find outputs the files, but not the whole path.
<tuxcrafter> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure initscripts but it dit not work
<american> I think exec cp on locate.
<h1st0_> susscorfa: what video card do you ahve exactly?  Make sure you are following the proper instructions in the wiki.
<susscorfa> x700 ati
<eck> american: the full path is replaced in {}
<eck> american: look at xargs
* TM|AMD64 is shamed by his 9200SE.
<kalorin> h1st0, yeah but I saw a tip that says that photoshop elements might install if IE was on there for it to use
<kalorin> like natively
<kalorin> I have the vmware XP there as well, figured I'd try this
<kalorin> haahaha
<kalorin> too funny
<kalorin> IE running on X
<h1st0_> kalorin: well there is gimp shop as well.  That supports 99% of ps's pluggins
<ForgeAus> kal? whats funny about ies4linux?
<kalorin> it's like that ohio state michigan commercial with the two kids on the couch making out with thier respective Tshirts on
<kalorin> nah just the idea of running ie on linux
<omeil> people for iso mounting and iso conversion i recommend you run isobuster through wine :D it woiks very good
<kalorin> h1st0, I own elements
<joyoftech> whoa IE ON LINUX ftw
<ForgeAus> its like having two computers one windows machine running firefox and the other a linux machine running ie! :)
<eck> omeil: yes, but isos can be mounted natively in linux :-)
<eck> (and encoded natively)
<kalorin> h1st0, you know what's funny is that the main issue that I have is .dng files
<thoreauputic> omeil:  sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mount/point
<athlon> is there a DVD iso one can download which contains packages for edgy ?
<kalorin> you'd think of all the OS's out there, adobe says lets me a digital negative open standard, adn everyone does it but linux
<kalorin> I'm sure it'll come but I would have thought it'd have been one of the first
<omeil> ok iso's or other type of image file :D :P
<umop> eck, I am having no joy with copying these files..Got any other suggestions?
<omeil> bin/img/ccd/cue/mdf hmm u name it
<frying_fish> by adobe's digital standards, don't you mean a closed source thing... and something they try to sell.
<kalorin> nah it's an open standard
<craigp84> hi all, anyone know where hotplug went to in edgy? looking in /etc/hotplug, but that dirs no longer there, i vaguely recall it's been replaced by something else... udev?
<kalorin> kind of like pdf
<kalorin> adobe digital negative
<eck> athlon: use rsync to grab the archive mirror
<joyoftech> is ubuntu and xubuntu the same but xubuntu uses smaller resources right?
<kalorin> it's so that sony and canon and nikon and everyone else cna just use one file format
<kalorin> joyoftech, my understanding is that
<athlon> eck: dont have internet at home
<kalorin> I'm runnin xubuntu
<eck> umop: i think it might be an advanced option, with TCP the sequence numbers will roll around eventually and this could cause problems if you are copying really, really big files
<umop> eck, hmm
<eck> i could see this tripping up a program
<joyoftech> is xbuntu stable as ubuntu, im just curious
<joyoftech> or better?
<omeil> uses less resources
<ForgeAus> I'd hazard that ubuntu is more stable
<eck> athlon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<eck> you would still need to download it though...
<ForgeAus> but I could be easily wrong
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:/media/cdrom0$ Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kalorin> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kalorin> any thoughts?
<ForgeAus> kalorin you need a symbolic link
<ForgeAus> probably
<ForgeAus> from where the modules/dri directory is (prolly somewhere under usr/share or something... to somewhere like /usr/X11/lib or something...
<eck> umop: i know FTP can support arbitrarily large files
<ForgeAus> I can't quite give you the correct folders/directories because my kubuntu isn't quite working right now
<craigp84> found hotplug replacement... /etc/udev/rules.d/90-modprobe.rules
<umop> eck, Yeah, I have a couple of ideas I may try.  Annoyed now, I'll leave it for a bit :)
<ALEX1> rofl ubuntu!
<kalorin> hrms.. install failed like normal
<eck> umop: also, check your ulimits
<kalorin> disappointing
<ALEX1> so when are all my professional apps going to work in linux?
<umop> eck, have done, they are all unlimited
<kalorin> ok so I'm running a vmware server XP instance
<kalorin> I guess there's really no way to set up a shared file area is there?
<kalorin> best thing possible would be to run a samba share or something?
<kalorin> and have it mount that as a drive letter over the internal network riht?
<Wuffi600> hi.
<omeil> ffs, evertime i try to run quake 3 arena it always stuffs up...its saying can't find default.cfg anyone?
<TM|AMD64> what
<ALEX1> hey
<TM|AMD64> 's the prob, Wuffi600?
<ALEX1> i want to install ubuntu
<sprking> 
<ALEX1> i need to know if i can use Photoshop, Cubase
<eck> umop: you might also try writing to a server mailing list (e.g. redhat-list) and seeing what people are using to copy really big files, i'm sure they would have the best advice for something that works and is efficent
<ALEX1> and all my professional apps i use in the studio
<ALEX1> and play games
<klimraamkosie> I shared a directory on my one ubuntu PC with NFS, How do I reach it with another on on the same network??
<umop> eck, good idea, will do.
<Wuffi600> In what file is a good place to add lines "export http_proxy=proxy.mydomain:8080" and "export ftp_proxy=proxy.mydomain:8080" that it will affect systemwide to all users?
<athlon> *sniffle* ubuntu officially sucks for those without internet connection
<pingpongboss> ...?
<bcochofel> ok, I need to install crossvc, where can I get a repo for this?
<pingpongboss> then how are u on here..
<Askar> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<athlon> comp lab
<arfy> dood, gentoo sucks worse, at least for installing from minimal cd's
<eck> Wuffi600: use iptables
<pingpongboss> oh dang.. well, everything sucks when u don't have internet :P
<arfy> without net
<athlon> every instruction in wiki reads like, go do "sudo aptitude install <bla bla>"
<arfy> pingpongboss: true that
<eck> afaik it is only possible to do with iptables or a hardware router
<omeil> Can anyone help me with thise quake 3 issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8904/
<cyphase> How would you guys describe Linux in 2002 compared to Linux now?
<Wuffi600> eck: ok, i see.
<crimsun> athlon: your cdrom repository is active by default, too.
<thoreauputic> cyphase: night and day
<Wuffi600> eck: thank you.
<eck> Wuffi600: np
<cyphase> i want something really strong
<thoreauputic> cyphase: so much was still clunky in 2002
* arfy notes that linux in 20002 was waaay worse than now
<TM|AMD64> arfy: 20002?
<arfy> particularly for blind/visually impared uses, not now.
<cyphase> thoreauputic: i know, i'm just writing an email, and i want to get the point across that linux has come a looong way from 2002
<emudem> hola
<athlon> crimsun: yeah I installed all of them. I dunno why they dont put more softwares in it. The iso is only 3.6GB or so, theres more than 1GB free space left
<arfy> 20002? lol
<emudem> any spanish?
<thoreauputic> arfy: can we have your time machine ? ;-)
<TM|AMD64> gtg.
<thoreauputic> !es
<pingpongboss> anyone know any good ubuntu blogs?
<arfy> the emacs reerse-time function lol
<CheshireViking> !es > emudem
<emudem> i'm spanish and i want use proxy for kubuntu
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arfy> reverse
<eck> i bet in 20002 X11 will have perfect autodetection
<eck> it will be awesome
<pingpongboss> i've seen a bunch, but they all got low comment counts
<arfy> that's if we don't die in 2012. lol
<emudem> in ubuntu-es , kubuntu-es no people
<Askar> Hi! I can connect to my computer over SSH if I am using the same network. How do I do if I am using another network than my computer?
<neildarlow> anyone using gimp on feisty?
<emudem> howto proxy in kubuntu??
<klimraamkosie> NFS: How do I access an NFS share on another PC
<bcochofel> anyone, ubuntu 6.10 doesn't come with crossvc, where can I find it?
<neildarlow> klimraamkosie: is it exported on the other system?
<emudem> howto proxy in kubuntu, where can I find it?
<gyaresu> Askar: Do you want to access your computer from the interweb?
<xipietotec_> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<cpk1> anyone know how to be able to type japanese characters?
<gyaresu> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<klimraamkosie> neildarlow: is it exported?
<klimraamkosie> I don't know what that means
<arfy> wo
<neildarlow> klimraamkosie: you need to provide an entry in /etc/exports on the serving system
<gyaresu> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cpk1> gyaresu: yes thats nice; but I am an english native speaker, I would like to be able to type in japanese characters however
<tschaka> Askar open the port (should be 22) on ur router.
<gyaresu> cpk1: From the keyboard? Then you need the layout changed.
<gyaresu> !keyboard | cpk1
<ubotu> cpk1: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<thoreauputic> cpk1: maybe System -Preferences - SCIM Input
<sprking> itsprok
<klimraamkosie> neildarlow: checking that
<neildarlow> is there a channel to discuss feisty testing?
<gyaresu> cpk1: Do you have the characters on your keyboard. If not then you could use a char input prog. Is that what you mean?
<thoreauputic> neildarlow: #ubuntu+1
<neildarlow> thoreauputic: thanks
<cpk1> gyaresu: yes, i suppose so
<v4m21> opensuse has graphical virtual consoles is there any way to get graphics mode virtual consoles in ubuntu ?
<klimraamkosie> neildarlow: there is an entry there
<sprking> it spoke 2 me
<v4m21> and knoppix also has these type of virtual consoles.
<neildarlow> klimraamkosie: then you should be able to mount the share using "mount -t nfs ..." see the docs
<gyaresu> cpk1: ' apt-cache search japanese |grep -i input' There seems to be a lot.
<gyaresu> klimraamkosie: Did you 'sudo exportfs -a' from the server?
<neildarlow> klimraamkosie: or use one of the network browsers on your desktop
<klimraamkosie> neildarlow: I've only tried the network browser, and that only shows windows network
<klimraamkosie> neildarlow: I'll try mount -t nfs?
<thoreauputic> klimraamkosie: nfs mount points show in the Computer place in Nautilus
<thoreauputic> klimraamkosie: assuming that nfs is properly configured of course :)
<sysuser> hi, I installed proftpd via synaptic I configured it but now on startup I have to deactivate and activate it to make it work
<sysuser> does anyone know how to fix this?
<ekul1> I have set up gaim to connect to 2 IRC servers.. this freenode one opens, and stupid question -- but how do i get to the other?
<klimraamkosie> hmm right
<klimraamkosie> i should probably get it configured on this pc haha lets see
<otwr> not for me thoreau... i'm on kubuntu but i basically had to mount manually. I can share an fstab entry that seems to work
<igge> is there a way to define keyboard macros in gedit?
<thoreauputic> otwr: I use nfs and set entries in fstab - but nautilus will put entries there on right click to share too
<thoreauputic> otwr: the mounted dirs show in Computer
<thoreauputic> otwr: you can also have icons on the desktop - I prefer not to
<ekul1> does anyone know how to install the emu10k1 alsa driver things?
* ekul1 has no sound :(
<apallo> java won't work in my firefox, even though i installed it
<susscorfa> hi does any one know how to fix when modprobe fglrx returns FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx i installed theme fromt the repositorys
<thoreauputic> apallo:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<igge> apollo: did you try with automatix?
<thoreauputic> apallo: and have you installed the plugin package?
<gyaresu> ekul1: 'modprobe -l |grep emu10k1' will tell you if you have it.
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<thoreauputic> igge: don't recommned automatix please
<ekul1> thanks gyaresu
<igge> oops... ok won't do that.. it's always worked fine for me though...
<gyaresu> !works for me | igge
<ubotu> igge: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<apallo> where can i get it?
<gyaresu> :)
<thoreauputic> gyaresu: heh beat me to it :)
<^rob^> hello
<apallo> the plugin thingy
<ekul1> says/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko
<ekul1> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko
<ekul1> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko
<ekul1> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/sound/oss/emu10k1/emu10k1.ko
<ekul1> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/emu10k1-gp.ko
* apallo has had bad experiences with automatix
<ekul1> sorry for flood
<gyaresu> !pastebin | ekul1
<ubotu> ekul1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ekul1> Thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@220-253-14-152.VIC.netspace.net.au]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<^rob^> i am trying to install mysql server-4.1 from deb package and i get
<^rob^> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<^rob^>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thoreauputic> ekul1: don't do that
<^rob^> what the heck is that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@220-253-14-152.VIC.netspace.net.au]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bcochofel> can I use feisty repo with edgy?
<^rob^> i did apt-get clean - redo the procedure - same error
<ekul1> don't what?
<thoreauputic> ekul1: flood
<gyaresu> ^rob^: Can I ask why from a deb package?
<ekul1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8906/plain/ in non-flooding form
<thoreauputic> ekul1: you notice I removed the gag when I saw your apology :)
<gyaresu> !feisty | bcochofel
<ubotu> bcochofel: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<apallo> thoreauputic:where do i get plugin package?
<^rob^> gyaresu: i mean ubuntu repo
<ekul1> thanks thoreauputic, now i know how to paste terminal code in chat -- wont happen again :0
<ekul1> :) rather
<thoreauputic> apallo: install sun-java5-plugin
<apallo> ty
<^rob^> damn - i closed the window - sorry
<^rob^> so - back to my mysql problem - can somebody help?
<ekul1> wb
<gyaresu> ^rob^: so you want to add feisty repo to edgy right?
<^rob^> feisty?
<bill-nz> can someone help me with an NVidia driver problem?
<bcochofel> it was me not ^rob^
<bcochofel> I need crossvc and I can't find it under edgy
<ekul1> bill-nz do you have Envy? fixed all my problems
<gyaresu> ^rob^: bcochofel K. So rob why are you  installing from a .deb and why does bcochofel need a feisty repo?
<sledgeas> hello
<^rob^> gyaresu: I AM INSTALLING WITH APT-GET!! grr
<gyaresu> !welcome | sledgeas
<ubotu> sledgeas: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<^rob^> i think the deb is messed...
<bcochofel> gyaresu: I need feisty because crossvc
<sledgeas> how to have beta versions in ubuntu edgy? what repositories should go in (e.g., to use openoffice 2.2.0 a.s.on)
<gyaresu> ^rob^: Right so you apt-get removed  and then apt-cache clean'd and still no joy.
<^rob^> yes
<^rob^> apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 i get the same err.
<gyaresu> ^rob^: Yeah but before clean. Did you do 'remove'.
<^rob^> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.0 to 4.1.
<^rob^> ha
<^rob^> i thik i need --force-all
<ekul1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8906/plain/ does this mean emu10k1 is installed?
<gyaresu> ekul1: No. Just that you have the modules. To see if it's installed do 'sudo lsmod |grep emu10k1'
<^rob^> same shit.
<ekul1> thanks gyaresu
<^rob^> ubprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gyaresu> ^rob^: apt-get -f install ??
<^rob^> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<^rob^> i don't have a dependency problem
<^rob^> i'll install 5.0 then
<ekul1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8907/plain/ sorry, i assume that means its not installed?
<tuxcrafter> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a fixed my problem be aware it it a last resort solution and dangerous, thank guys
<gyaresu> ^rob^: Lot's of google links. I assume you've seen?
<sledgeas> how to install e.g. openoffice 2.2 beta?
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sledgeas> what kind of repositories should be enabled (backports, unstable, testing -- which ones?)
<^rob^> it seems ubuntu ain't debian any more - edgy is messing up with good packages - smells like RedHat - i'll uninstall and go back to my old debian distro
<gyaresu> ^rob^: That's the spirit!
<dcordes> ^rob^: what good packages do you miss?
<ekul1> lol
<^rob^> gyaresu: i did - it's a package mess
<^rob^> mysql-4.1
<^rob^> server
<sledgeas> common guys, a simple question to an potential ubuntu user!
<gyaresu> ^rob^: (Without looking) Is it something special you've done with versions?
<gyaresu> !repos | sledgeas
<ubotu> sledgeas: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sledgeas> great, tx
<^rob^> gyaresu: no - it's a fresh installed server from dedicatedcentral.com
<ekul1> stick with it sledgeas, ill never go back to windows if i can get my sound to work.
<gyaresu> sledgeas: Debian names are a little misleading here.
<^rob^> they don't do debian - but ubuntu
<otwr> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PKAA> Hi guys! One question, do you think 256RAM for gnome is not enough? I am asking.. at work got 1GB and it is blazing fast. Here, at home got 256 and sometimes i really slows down :/
<gyaresu> ^rob^: Ah. Ok so you've bought a server.
<Wuffi600> quit
<ekul1> thanks otwr, done all that, at least, done all the parts of it i understand
<^rob^> and i got ubuntu edgy
<^rob^> instead debian
<tschaka> PKAA try xfce instead ;)
<dcordes> PKAA: i think that depends on your own view. you could try fluxbox- that's very friendly to your ressources
<gyaresu> ^rob^: K. Well you'know. Same same, but something is foobar'd if a clean install is wacking out on just a mysql install.
<PKAA> no I don't want xfce :) I really like nautilus and whole gnome thing :)
<^rob^> i had to chose from fedora(bleah) MSWin(booo) FreeBSD(well well) and ubuntu
<PKAA> I used to work on fluxbox for a looong time :) but these days I simply love gnome :)
<dcordes> !asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<lnostdal> hey guys .. is ubuntuforums currently down or is there something wrong at my end?
<tschaka> so just get another 256mb ram bar at least ;) quite cheap these days =)
<dcordes> PKAA: yea i feel you.. gnome is very nice system
<^rob^> I love FreeBSD - but... i need oracle... which has no install on fbsd... so i got stucked with this ubuntu edgy
<^rob^> which does not want to install muysql-4.1 server.
<^rob^> grr
<bill-nz> ekul1:  I have nvidia drivers installed, but when i updated my kernel, it crashes x.  I have updated the drivers, but it still crashes when i boot into the new kernal... any ideas anyone?
<PKAA> Any way to slightly speed up whole gnome on 256ram? btw. I checked prices, and for mine laptop it is not so cheap... now I live in US and got European laptop :)
<tschaka> ah ic
<dcordes> fbsd  is such a strange system
<tschaka> could be a difficult job :/
<ekul1> sorry Bill-nz total newb here
<^rob^> dcordes: ain;t strange - need good unix knowledge
<PKAA> so they need to get for me "old" RAM stick from Europe which is not so cheap, cause production was discontinoued
<gyaresu> ^rob^: Now now. Lot's of others have so can you think of anything you might have done non-standard and could you post the last of the error message.
<bill-nz> np ekul1
<kenthomson> Seveas, are you here?
<^rob^> and after my experience works better on high load bandwith than linux...
<^rob^> :)
<dcordes> PKAA: well then i would save my money
<PKAA> :)
<^rob^> gyaresu: yeah - i did : apt-get update... apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<tschaka> PKAA u may could install "bum" and deactivate some services on startup, no more ideas by me, sry
<dcordes> ^rob^: what badnwith do you get on your server?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: You need to re-install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-generic (or whatever you kernel is)
<kalorin> reboot
<alan__> anbody know when the forums will be back up?
<PKAA> Right now I am saving money to buy new laptop - thinking about MacBook Pro
<kalorin> new ati drivers
<^rob^> dcores: i have no clue... lol
<bill-nz> gyaresu: will i have this problem every time the kernal gets updated?
<^rob^> dcores: i had a fbsd on my old work place - (an ISP) - worked like a charm - not even booted 2 yrs.
<dcordes> i'm saving money for a zaurus cl3200
<gyaresu> !offtopic  dcordes ^rob^
<^rob^> our uptime was 2 years.. we was very proud of it - untill my ex-boss sell the company,
<gyaresu> bill-nz: Yes. But you just need to remember (shouldn't have to) to upgrade those packages at the same time or.....
<gyaresu> !envy | bill-nz
<ubotu> bill-nz: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
* dcordes joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<^rob^> whatever - forget fbsd - back to mysql 4.1
<^rob^> :)
<bill-nz> gyaresu: thanks, does envy work from the shell?
<kalorin> welp
<kalorin> it didn't die
<gyaresu> ^rob^: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-install-mysql-server-4-1-on-ubuntu-edgy
<gyaresu> bill-nz: nah. It's a gui.
<gyaresu> bill-nz: cli's your friend though :)
<shadeofgrey> is it ridiculously hard to put the newest version of ubuntu on intel macs?
<bill-nz> gyaresu: envy won't help if x fails to start :)
<shadeofgrey> or is it impossible any how because all macs have ATI video cards?
<briancann> hey guys trying to access my windows mount in KDE which is totally accessible in gnome
<dcordes> shadeofgrey: i think you just need the ppc releases
<shadeofgrey> ...or have i bven out of the loop so long that ATI display drivers are no longer the bane of every serious ubuntu user?
<kalorin> how can you tell which version of drivers you're currently using for a video card?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: Nope. See what I meant about the cli ;) Just install nvidia-glx and the restricted modules I mentioned and everything should be fine.
<gays> I got a webserver running on a comp, but it takes about 40-50 sec to refresh the page. It loads fast, but i have to wait 45 sec before it does =P anyone know why?
<PKAA> I do not have mac right now, but I guess it shouldn't be any problem(!!!), I plan to buy MacBook Pro, just for Ubuntu, and from time to time other two most known OSes ;)
<shadeofgrey> dcordes, but  PPC wont run on untel macs!
<shadeofgrey> thats the whole point
<PKAA> but you can get intel version instead of PPC
<kalorin> gays are you resovling the ip addresses in the logs?
<Slike> hello, i'm having a ubuntu 6.06 server here, without x. i'd like to have a fully functional windowmaker on it, so i tried installing wmaker, xserver-xorg, xdm, xfonts-base,xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-200dpi + configured the xserver using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. when i hit startx my screen goes blank on all virtual terminals, i can't do anything any more then. what should i do/install to make everything work fine?
<bill-nz> shadeofgrey: i haven't seen it in action, but i've heard ancetodal stories of running in parallells.
<dcordes> briancann: it should not make a difference which desktop you use. mounting is independent from that
<teeL> damn, wrong nick :D
<teeL> kalorin: What do you mean? =p
<PKAA> I am not a guru, so it would be better if you ask somebody who actually is using intel mac version of ubuntu
<kalorin> are you having the webserver do the dns lookups against the client ip addresses in the logs
<bill-nz> gyaresu: i booted into the cli and updated those 2 packages, and still crashed x.  do i need to do a remove then install?
<briancann> dcordes, thats what I thought
<teeL> kalorin: I dont think so =p
<dcordes> briancann: but?
<gyaresu> kalorin: glxinfo it's at the top.
<briancann> access in gnome but not in kde
<gyaresu> bill-nz: modprobe nvidia
<gyaresu> bill-nz: or reboot.
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:/sbin$ glxinfo
<kalorin> name of display: :0.0
<kalorin> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<juice`> hi, i have problems installing Ubuntu 6.06, 6.10 or the latest alpha 5. they all stall after i choose to install them, safe graphics mode doesnt help
<kalorin> keep getting that extension missing message
<juice`> i can't even find any install logs on any consoles
<dcordes> juice`: that sounds terrible!
<gyaresu> juice`: You probably need to pass a kernel boot option something like noacpi...
<juice`> just noacpi or is it argument to something ? like option=noacpi ?
<gyaresu> juice`: If you hit ESC when you're at the first menu you should be able to add it to the kernel line in grub.
<juice`> i suspect cdrom problems, /cdrom is empty and can't find anything in /dev/
<gyaresu> juice`: Yeah ^^
<juice`> excuse me, but what exactly? i typed two possible options :) just noacpi ?
<ekul`> every second time i start ubuntu i get an error before the desktop starts that says "kill: could not pill '1826' : no such process"
<yomm> juice : are you trying to install from usb cdrom ?
<gyaresu> juice`: Ah. Old machine? Maybe try burning the iso at a lower speed. See if another livecd loads?
<juice`> no
<juice`> very new machine
<juice`> i think it's ICH8
<juice`> and i'm pretty sure there is no ICH8 cdrom support in kernels 2.6.17 and lowers, and this is 6.10 kernel
<kenthomson> HELP; i need help building my sources.list. q1. is building the sources.list from the online-sources-list-generator at ubuntu.nl safe? q2. is "deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" = separately adding */edgy main + */edgy restricted + */edgy universe + */edgy multiverse, (as four different lines)?
<Robinsjostrom> i have one questing. it was a couple of years since i last ran linux. Is it still problems installing graphiccards?
<juice`> so i downloaded alpha 5
<gyaresu> juice`: acpi=off I thing.
<livingdaylight> Q: to burn .avi to i use cd or dvd?
<gyaresu> *think
<juice`> acpi=off ? hmm... where to check it ?
<ekul`> and damn i can get my onboard sound to work but not my soundcard :/
<ekul`> time for a new soundcard I think!
<juice`> i mean which manual
<ekul`> anyone have one they can guarantee will work with Ubuntu 6.10 for me? ;)
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: "put an avi on a disk to play in a dvd player'?
<Jowi> juice`, "pci=noacpi" or "acpi=off" I guess. add it into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, yes
<kenthomson> Can someone be kind enough to answer my sources.list questions?
<gyaresu> juice`: Jowi If you're loading the livecd then hit ESC at the first menu...
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: just dump it on either. Most players don't care.
<bill-nz> gyaresu: this is what's in my X11 log file after the crash:(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
<bill-nz> (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
<bill-nz> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<bill-nz> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<bill-nz> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<bill-nz> (II) UnloadModule: "ramdac"
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, do i have to convert .avi to a dvd format-able player?
<bill-nz> (II) UnloadModule: "fb"
<bill-nz> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, oh...ok...i'll try
<bill-nz> Fatal server error:
<bill-nz> no screens found
<gyaresu> livingdaylight: if it's a cd you'll only fit one on depending on size.
<Jowi> juice`, sorry, didn't know you was on the live cd (thanks for pointing it out gyaresu)
<gyaresu> !pastebin | bill-nz
<ubotu> bill-nz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<leeba>  And I have a question about the command line for network config
<bill-nz> sry
<gyaresu> !repos | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kenthomson> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, yes, i noticed that most .avi movies are just over 700mb like 701 etc. which is doesn't work on a general /standard 700mb cd
<kenthomson> gyaresu, can you answer this?:  is "deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" = separately adding */edgy main + */edgy restricted + */edgy universe + */edgy multiverse, (as four different lines)?
<Jowi> Robinsjostrom, depends on which card. most functions for most cards work out-of-the-box. some special drivers are needed for others.
<leeba>   is there a site with the basic commands for entering static ip address et.al.?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: No nvidia kernel module... Did you really update linux-restricted-modules-`uname -a`
<gyaresu> kenthomson: Yes it is.
<ekul`> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> Robinsjostrom, for example, my intel 945GM card is fully functioning with accelerated graphics enabled without me having to do a thing. some ati/nvidia cards need 3rd party drivers for acceleration.
<juice`> then again, why my acpi is not working?
<gyaresu> kenthomson: Have a look at mine if it helps: http://gyaresu.org/sources.list
<juice`> it is working under windows im pretty sure
<bill-nz> gyaresu: i did a apt-get upgrade, and linux-restricted was one of the upgrades, but in retrospect, it must have only upgraded the installed one and not downloaded a new one
<gyaresu> juice`: Just happens with some install machines. Get it installed and update the kernel. Everything should be fine.
<kenthomson> gyaresu, so you mean to say that the latter four different lines (refer to the original question) in effect work the same way if i put */edgy main restricted universe multiverse, in a same line?
<assasukasse> hi all, i installed by aptitude xubuntu desktop on my edgy, now i realized i don't use much, so i wanted to purge it, but if i give aptitude purge only 159meg get uninstalled..how can i fully uninstall?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: What is the output of 'uname -a'
<juice`> gyaresu: yes, but when i tried to install alpha 5 which has 2.6.20 (newest kernel) it didnt help anyways
<gyaresu> bill-nz: You have rebooted since upgrading your kernel right?
<juice`> gyaresu: i suspect it won't help, but i will try of course.
<kenthomson> gyaresu, # Dapper Security Updates
<kenthomson> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main, the comment says dapper but you have edgy in the deb-line. whats going on?
<gyaresu> juice`: There are ways and means. Maybe your chipset needs some extra module or something that isn't in the base kernel.
<Jowi> assasukasse, if you remove xubuntu-desktop it will also remove files that are no longer in use. however, if you installed other packages that still need those files they will not be removed.
<kenthomson> gyaresu, ?
<juice`> gyaresu: oh ok, that makes sense. ok, thank you very much for help, going to play with kernel paramets after i read Documentation/ dir of course :)
<Jowi> assasukasse, aptitude takes care of that automatically
<gyaresu> kenthomson: I must have only bothered with the replace function in vim for 'dapper' (case sensetive)
<assasukasse> Jowi: i just installed xubuntu desktop, of course it installed of a bunch of other stuffs, i didn't install anything else on xubuntu
<kenthomson> gyaresu, but those repos are for edgy, right? whatever the comment says?
<gyaresu> juice`: Can't hurt it to run that option. Just usually is that one IMHO.
<gyaresu> kenthomson: Yep.
<kenthomson> gyaresu, thank you!
<bill-nz> gyaresu: well, currently it's 2.6.17-11-386, but the one i'm trying to log into is 2.6.20-ck1
<leeba> if i install ubuntu dekstop over my ubuntu server edition will LAMPP remain intact?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: 2.6.20 is that feisty?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: If you're running edgy it's 2.6.17-11-generic
<gyaresu> leeba: Should be fine.
<gyaresu> kenthomson: You're welcome.
<idiot_> not sure where to go for help, but i'm having trouble running gkrellm.  i start gkrellm and no window comes up.  using icewm.  any ideas?
<gyaresu> idiot_: I don't know the prog but if you run it from a terminal you'll get the error messages.
<gyaresu> idiot_: Then you can pastebin them for us and we'll have a look.
<idiot_> am running from termina, no error messages
<bill-nz> gyaresu: i compiled it last night.  i also changed my kernel just after install to 2.6.17.11-386 to get better performance
<idiot_> s/termina/terminal/
<Jowi> assasukasse, 159MB removal sounds about right. xubuntu is not very big.
<PirateHead> I'm trying to get my wireless working. I built and installed madwifi and I modprobed it, so it should be working... but how do I enable wireless access and view the list of available connections?
<gyaresu> bill-nz: Why did you have to rollyourown?
<assasukasse> Jowi: just when it installed said 400mb install..
<assasukasse> i dunno why
<gyaresu> idiot_: You know sed well that's a good sign.
<bill-nz> gyaresu: because i'm a tinkerer :)
<gyaresu> bill-nz: You done broke it.
<gyaresu> bad bill-nz
<Jowi> assasukasse, for me it is 248MB but that's because I've removed a bunch of fonts and CUPS that I've never used before so it want to re-install those packages as well.
<gyaresu> bill-nz: You wanna tinker use gentoo. You wanna easy upgrade. Then stick with the -generic kernel. Bad monkey.
<yettenet> Anyone using Opera here?
<yettenet> I've got a problem with Flash items
<ekul`> anyone know how to get my TV out?
<ekul`> erm, tv out to work?
<__james> how to remove installed programs in wine/
<ekul`> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bill-nz> gyaresu: lol, not really, i can still boot into 2.6.17.11 but a while ago i got an auto update that put me up to 2.6.17.12 and that also broke X
<gyaresu> yettenet: Yes. Did you follow the flash link?
<ekul`> wow this bot has everything
<yettenet> gyaresu: Flash is working, the only problem is that sometimes flash items turn to grey all of a sudden
<leeba> I had desktop originally but had trouble adding LAMPP so did a server install with LAMPP option and now am having trouble learning command line ..this desktop install should allow me to use gui to finish a Drupal install.. sounds like it should be no problem. Correct? and Thanks.
<yettenet> And they won't play
<gyaresu> bill-nz: If you've got the edgy sources setup right then you should be running 2.6.17-11-generic. From there, I can help you ;)
<gyaresu> yettenet: Yeah, like when you change between tabs. Annoying huh?
<Jowi> assasukasse, "apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop" will list all the packages it needs.
<yettenet> gyaresu: Yup, it is
<finalbeta> Where's the plugin dir for firefox?
<yettenet> gyaresu: Is there any solution?
<gyaresu> yettenet: I just have firefox for it.
<yettenet> gyaresu: Damn :S
<assasukasse> and for removing? Jowi
<bill-nz> gyaresu: np, at least i know where to look now
<gyaresu> yettenet: Not to my knowledge. If you find one let me know eh?
<yettenet> gyaresu: Sure
<PirateHead> I'm trying to get my wireless working. I built and installed madwifi and I modprobed it, so it should be working... but how do I enable wireless access and view the list of available connections?
<yettenet> gyaresu: What sort of ubuntu do you use?
<gyaresu> PirateHead: with a gui or cli?
<PirateHead> What is a cli?
<Jowi> assasukasse, some of those packages listed with "apt-cache depends ..." are standalone packages (such as CUPS) and you can remove these manually.
<PirateHead> I certianly didn't do anything with a gui. I did it at the terminal.
<bill-nz> PirateHead: command line interface
<gyaresu> yettenet: edgy with fluxbox xinerama lots of cli and key combos.
<PirateHead> Yeah, cli.
<__james> how to remove installed programs in wine?
<gyaresu> PirateHead: 'iwlist _dev_name_ scan'
<yettenet> gyaresu: Ok, thanks... so it's not KDE-dependant :)
<gyaresu> yettenet: :)
<PirateHead> gyaresu: how do I find out what my dev name is?
<leeba> Thank you for the information
<gyaresu> PirateHead: iwconfig
<PirateHead> is it the same as the kernel module name?
<gyaresu> leeba: You got it sorted?
<PirateHead> must be ath0
<gyaresu> PirateHead: iwlist ath0 scan
<gyaresu> PirateHead: if you see it there then you may want to...
<rylan> hey, i need help. im trying to install a QQ client program for gaim i followed the instructions cd'd to the folder hit make and it says no make file. Any Ideas?
<PirateHead> No scan results -- does that mean error, or no currently available wireless connections?
<gyaresu> !networkmanager | PirateHead
<ubotu> PirateHead: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<dcordes> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gyaresu> rylan: README INSTALL
<PirateHead> I'll take a look at that wiki page.
<gyaresu> rylan: You probably havn't '.configure'd
<Slike> as soon as i install and configure xserver-xorg on a server here and i start it my screen goes blank. accessing other vty's doesn't work either. even rebooting (regardless the runlevel) results in a blank screen when xserver is installed
<Slike> any ideas what may be wrong?
<__Krush> Hi I need some help with growisofs....can anyone help me?
<Jowi> assasukasse, I have made it into a habit to copy/paste the list of the newly installed packages into a text-file so I get rid of it all in one swoop if I would want to
<gyaresu> Slike: Can you get to one of the other terminals (CTRLALT+F2)?
<Slike> gyaresu: no, they're all blank
<assasukasse> Jowi: i know...but is very bad that debian didn't think about that..
<leeba> i think if i install the desktop CD over the server edition with lampp i will get the mysql, apache, and php i need with gui..a waste of server space for gui but i cant manipulate command line well enough yet to get around..so i thnk i am fine if in fact this desktop install works
<gyaresu> Jowi: You'd use 'dpkg --get-selections' then?
<__Krush> Can I run growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /home but the DVD drive is on another machine?
<PirateHead> gyaresu: thanks for the help, hopefully this will work
<PirateHead> =D
<gyaresu> Slike: Can you start in recovery mode (single user) and check out the /var/log/Xorg.log ?
<gyaresu> PirateHead: Good luck.
<leeba> Thanks for asking
<Jowi> gyaresu, I could but instead I use dpkg-query -W -f=.... to create a before and after list that I take the diff out of.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<omegabeta> Question : How do I enable mouse in the framebuffer
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.196.174.146]  by elkbuntu
<Jowi> gyaresu, that way I can sort it by install date and such
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<gyaresu> leeba: 'visudo' get into the habit early :)
<ekul`> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<harveyd> is feisty going to fix the wireless interface?
<gyaresu> Jowi: Cool.
<Slike> gyaresu: i can
<rylan> gyaresu, how do i do that
<gyaresu> leeba: NO! not visudo!
<leeba> i wondered
<rylan> gyaresu, the configure thing
<gyaresu> leeba: I meant 'vimtutor' (sorry)
<Slike> gyaresu: should i paste the contents somewhere? (+suggestions where)
<meshugga> hi chaps
<leeba> ok.
<meshugga> what would be a good tls replacement for xen guests?
<__Krush> Can I run growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /home but the DVD drive is on another machine?
<gyaresu> rylan: Did you read the README or the INSTALL in the directory?
<harveyd> this is one place where windows is ridiculously better
<gyaresu> rylan: Whenever you go to install there will always be one of those files.
<gyaresu> !pastebin | Slike
<ubotu> Slike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gyaresu> !feisty | harveyd
<ubotu> harveyd: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> gyaresu, dpkg-query is quite nice. simple. for example to sort all the installed packages by size you can use ->  dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size}\t ${Package}\n'| sort -g -r | less
<ekul`> when i right click on shortcuts in the menu i dont get a 'properties' option
<gyaresu> !networkmanager | harveyd
<ubotu> harveyd: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<leeba> i found it.. thank you. I am glad to find a place to learn this information.
<gyaresu> Jowi: Yeah, used to use it a bit with Debian...
<harveyd> gya, cheers
<yettenet> gyaresu: Well, it seems like that the 9.20 version of Opera is doing better
<GMWeezel> Is there an application that can log the amount of data sent/recieved by a program over a network? I know in processes you can see the total but I need it for a single application.
<harveyd> will it ever be storing authentification details?
<rylan> gyaresu, yeah, but its pretty vague and im new to linux
<omeil_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables what compiler od i need plz?
<gyaresu> leeba: It's a necessary thing (plus eventually you'll love it.)
<harveyd> weezel, ethereal
<Slike> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8913/ contains a dump of the log
<Joshooa> Could someone help me with finishing setting up my network and saving it so I wont have to try and figure it out again after I reboot?
<gyaresu> rylan: Can you pastebin the INSTALL then please?
<yettenet> gyaresu: Damn, it's not better :(
<gyaresu> yettenet: :(
<leeba> i can't wait ..maybe i can learn and come back and help.this has been great to get  response so fast
<yettenet> gyaresu: Closed a tab, gray thingy happened again
<GMWeezel> harveyd: thanks
<rylan> gyaresu, working on that.
<Psykus> ok
<gyaresu> leeba: There are also 'cheatsheets' online for vim. I still use them...
<gyaresu> Slike: Checking now...
<kalorin> nice:
<kalorin> (**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<kalorin> (WW) fglrx(1): ***********************************
<kalorin> (WW) fglrx(1): * DRI initialization disabled!    *
<kalorin> (WW) fglrx(1): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *
<kalorin> (WW) fglrx(1): * no 3D acceleration available    *
<kalorin> (WW) fglrx(1): ***********************************
<sdac221x_> hi, can someone point me to somewhere that shows how to install gkrellm skins as i haven't been able to come up with anything... i downloaded the skins but no idea how to proceed.  thanks
<kalorin> think that's because I'm using xinerama?
<gyaresu> !pastebin | kalorin
<ubotu> kalorin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kalorin> for 5 lines?
<Psykus> just finished a fresh install of ubunto on a machine i've used it with before..it's showing a wireless card in the network options, but it won't work without ndiswrapper. I need to remove this default adapter/driver before continuing with ndiswrapper, I had to do this same thing last time I installled ubuntu, just can't remember how to uninstall the default one
<Psykus> otherwise they would conflict and nothing would work
<gyaresu> Slike: What did you follow to get your radeon installed?
<bill-nz> leeba: learn by doing. and you can install LAMPP easily on the desktop install, just not as a single package as far as I know
<Jowi> kalorin, this channel can be very busy. better use pastebin
<rylan> gyaresu, well i got the configure part,
<Psykus> ok, nm, think I found it in the wiki
<rylan> gyaresu, make is still not working
<Slike> gyaresu: i installed the xserver-xorg package (+xfonts packages and xdm), then i performed a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gyaresu> bill-nz: leeba He's right. It's probably a good idea to follow a howto from http://howtoforge.com
<Slike> gyaresu: it automatically discovered and identified the ati card
<gyaresu> rylan: Is './configure' completing without errors?
<Joshooa> How do I use vi to edit something and not just type over it and put in ABCD when I use the arrow keys?
<gyaresu> Joshooa: vimtutor (give it a go)
<Joshooa> ok
<rylan> gyaresu, at the end it says "checking for gaim... Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gaim' found
<rylan> configure: error: Library requirements (gaim) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<Joshooa> before that, can I get some help finishing setting up my network?
<bill-nz> leeba: getting apache and php/mysql is a breeze to get set up if you have ever done it in windows.  these products were written for linux first
<Joshooa> I'm afraid to move or I'll have to stumble through it all again
<gyaresu> rylan: Why are you trying to install a newer version of gaim?
<Joshooa> I almost have my WEP key memorized now
<rylan> gyaresu, im not, im trying to install a pluggin to allow my girlfriend to use QQ ( a chinese messenger service)
<asoldier> Joshooa : that's scary
<gyaresu> rylan: Ah. Any chance that you've done a google search for someone listing how they managed to acheive it?
<Joshooa> Yes it is, it took my hours to get it set up in Ubuntu, then I just got Kubuntu going, and had to try and figure it all out again.  It wont remember my ra0 wireless card thingy
<gyaresu> Slike: Any chance you wanna install the accelerated ati drivers?
<shaun> hey
<gyaresu> !howdy | shaun
<ubotu> shaun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rylan> gyaresu, it took me forever just to find this pluggin, (not exactly a common thing) and 90% of the info on it is in chinese,
<gyaresu> rylan: I understand.
<shaun> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 and i cnt install my nVIDIA drivers
<gyaresu> rylan: Post the link to the plugin will you (and the page if it's in english) I'll have look.
<gyaresu> !envy | shaun
<ubotu> shaun: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<varkatope_> hi
<Slike> gyaresu: you mean i should install the provided fglrx package?
<Mikesdesk> hi, has anyone got mysql workbench to work under dapper
<shaun> TY gyaresu
<gyaresu> Slike: Sorry I only buy nvidia.
<gyaresu> !ati | Slike
<ubotu> Slike: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rylan> gyaresu, gimme a sec
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: i couldn't get it to work under edgy
<sdac221x_> is this the correct room to ask something about a piece of software ?  I asked a simple question about gkrellm
* gyaresu goes for sandwich. (Make the other monkeys dance for a minute) :)
<Slike> gyaresu: i'm quite confident with that, but why is that xserver on all the vty's, and why does it even start when booting runlevel 2?
<ekul`> How can i edit xconf from the terminal without being in the graphical thing
* ekul` screwed it up
<rylan> gyaresu, http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/sourceforge/o/op/openq/openq-0.3.1-1.i386.html
<Mikesdesk> bill-nz, do you use another gui to represent the tables for mysql. Like workbench does.
<varkatope_> ekul`: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gyaresu> Slike: runlevel 2 is the default. Apparently that's how it's done around here. Weird I know. Which distro are you from?
<ekul`> cheers
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: i just installed the query browser. i got that to work
<gyaresu> rylan: Ah. It's an rpm...
<gyaresu> !alien | rylan
<ubotu> rylan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Slike> gyaresu: i'm using ubuntu server 6.06 on that machine, i use to work with suse or ubuntu. i thought runlevel 5 is the only runlevel that allows x server
<gyaresu> rylan: Make sure you have the 'Requires' (Dependencies)
<Slike> anyway, i'll try some things
<Slike> thank you
<gyaresu> Slike: Depends where one puts one init scripts...
<rylan> gyaresu, the config goes all the way through to gaim. and i know i have that. im online right now
<gyaresu> Slike: np.
* gyaresu REALLY goes for sandwich now.
<gyaresu> rylan: ftp://ftp.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/o/op/openq/openq-0.3.1-1.i386.rpm _that_ my friend is a package...
<Mikesdesk> bill-nz, I was hoping to visually see how the primary and foreign links connect through all the tables. Its rather a large database..
<rylan> gyaresu, and sourceforge had a tar.bz2 of it too
<omegabeta> Question : How do I enable mouse in the framebuffer
* gyaresu lalalala sandwich time.
<rylan> gyaresu, and for no apperant reason my computer hates installing new things. 70% of things i try to self install have the same/similar issues
<rylan> gyaresu, bottled hate
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: i hear you.  i was using workbench when it was dbSomethingOrOther (can't remember what it was called) and it rocked.
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: i was kinda ticked when i tried to get it again for this machine and couldn't get it to work
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: i'm not sure it its a linux problem, a debian problem, or just an ubuntu problem
<omeil_> i can't get quake 3's sound to work
<rylan> gyaresu, must be a good sandwich....
<Mikesdesk> bill-nz, i saw a huge guide on http://www.monkeyhelper.com but in the end it never worked. This upsets me..
<juice`> hi, i still can't install any version of ubuntu. casper.log says "Unable to find a medium containing a life file system' but i've tried 3 different CD on 2 different CD-ROMs
<Joshooa> gyaresu: How do I use vimtutor?
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: fyi, MySQL Administrator seems to be buggy too.  it locks up every time i try to view the user list
<omeil_> Anyone know how to fix this compiling error? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Mikesdesk> bill-nz, same
<Mikesdesk> bill-nz, are there any alternatives ..
<juice`> someone here suggested to add pci=noacpi and acpi=off but that didnt help
<gyaresu> rylan: If you're installing from dodgy packages then that will happen. "dependencie hell"
<juice`> i can't install ubuntu (any version), cdrom fails to be mounted durning instalation, what to do? i tried changing in BIOS from AHCI to IDE or IDE/RAID but that doesnt help! pci=noacpi and acpi=off doesnt do anything either
<gyaresu> Joshooa: Run 'vimtutor' from a terminal and read...
<bill-nz> Mikesdesk: if you have money coming out of your ears, there's a MySQL version of TOAD
<Joshooa> I got bash: vimtutor: command not found
<juice`> gyaresu: oh here you are :) i tried pci=noacpi and acpi=off and that didnt help :( i edited boot options while in the menu and pressing F6
<moggio_> how do you remove the top and bottom of the cube in Beryl?
<gyaresu> juice`: Cool. That's a learning experience for you. :) F6 is it? Didn't know that...
<theOlster> hello all... I'm new to IRC and #ubuntu, and am not sure about etiquette.  Is it OK to ask for support here or should I direct all my questions to the forums?
<gyaresu> moggio_: Have you tried asking in the beryl channel?
<gyaresu> !welcome theOlster
<juice`> gyaresu: yes, but that didnt help :(
<gyaresu> !welcome | theOlster
<ubotu> theOlster: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<yunien> hey.. it's ok to use ANSI as encoding for english text, right?
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell theOlster about yourself
<omeil_> damnit no one can help me with quake 3 arena :(
<juice`> gyaresu: i found out though, that it can't load live cd that's why it's failing probably
<omeil_> me very angry
<omeil_> lol
<Psykus> they should really make it so the ubuntu install cd prompts you to boot from it, like microsoft's XP install cds
<juice`> gyaresu: what to do now?
<Psykus> "Press any key to boot from CD...", and then proceed to boot your first hard drive
<theOlster> I'm a Mac user... but have been using FC5/Ubuntu on and off for 3 or so years, looking forward to the final switch
<gyaresu> omeil_: It's a well known problem. You will find it on google. I seem to remember something to do with oss/alsa and option strings...
<rylan> gyaresu, so, any advice on how i can get around dependancy-hell to cant-get-my-girlfriend-purgatory?
<bill-nz> Psykus: it does, but in a much prettier manner
<omeil_> hmm we will see :)
<gyaresu> rylan: Did you try the link to 'alien' that I posted?
<Psykus> nah, the default action for the cd is 'boot from cd', if you don't do anything
<Jowi> theOlster, this is the ubuntu support channel so go ahead and ask away
<ekul`> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Psykus> for ubuntu I mean
<rylan> gyaresu,  well, there is a tar.bz that i downloaded.
<rylan> gyaresu, thats what i am working with here
<moggio_> gyaresu: i'll try, it's a bit quiet there though sometimes
<gyaresu> juice`: New machine/ Won't start the livecd/ What to do next?
<bill-nz> Psykus: oh, got what you mean
<ethos> ever used ubuntu ultimate edition?
<gyaresu> !alien | rylan
<ubotu> rylan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<PirateHead> gyaresu: just logged back in to tell you that network-manager is magical and works just fine
<gyaresu> rylan: ftp://ftp.sourceforge.net/pub/sourceforge/o/op/openq/openq-0.3.1-1.i386.rpm Try the rpm.
<PirateHead> They should put it in the base Ubuntu install fo sho -- it's a very nice little app.
* gyaresu does little dance of PirateHead happiness.
<rylan> gyaresu,  shouldnt i try to work around the problems with the tar.bz?
<Rebecca> hey. i seem to have locked up my usb system.. lsusb freezes and kill -9 won't even remove it.. anyone know how to fix without rebooting?
<timhaughton> I know that Edgy will be supported for 18 months from its release, but when Feisty comes out, do the versions of packages in Feisty make it back to Edgy via the backports? Or will Edgy always be bahind?
<gyaresu> rylan: Should I repeat my self and use caps or something? You could just not take my advice, that's ok too ;)
<timhaughton> *behind
<theOlster> OK, I (will) have two desktops (one of which is my MacBook) and a server all running Edgy, I want to have a couple of folders syched up at all times.  What software should I be looking at?  Or should I start practicing my bash/MySQL coding!?
<PirateHead> timhaughton: some packages may be packported to Edgy, but the effort will not be as extensive as Dapper's
<gyaresu> Rebecca: Got any output in syslog or messages?
<rylan> gyaresu, sorry, i just thought that rpm would just open a whole new universe of hate for me to reside in
<PirateHead> timhaughton: when feisty comes out, it is expected that the majority of users will either upgrade to Feisty
<varkatope_> theOlster: rsync maybe a solution
<Jowi> Rebecca, you didn't happen to upgrade the kernel from 2.6.17-10-generic to 2.6.17-11-generic by any chance?
<juice`> gyaresu: i dont know?
<PirateHead> ...or stay with Dapper
<PirateHead> hit enter prematurely, sorry
<Slike> gyaresu: i got further now, this time xserver attempts to start but fails, saying "no screens found"
<timhaughton> PirateHead, OK thanks. I'm still a bit wary of the upgrade, as it totalled my edgy system. Hopefully Mondo will provide a safety net.
<juice`> i can't install ubuntu (any version), cdrom fails to be mounted durning instalation, what to do? i tried changing in BIOS from AHCI to IDE or IDE/RAID but that doesnt help! pci=noacpi and acpi=off doesnt do anything either. please help me someone
<Rebecca> Jowi: not intentionally. im checking now though
<gyaresu> rylan: Did you read what 'alien' is? It makes you a .deb package for installation. I'm trying to make it easier, not harder for you.
<theOlster> varkatope_: Thanks, I'll have a look at that...
<timhaughton> PirateHead, I meant it totalled my Dapper system, when upgrading to Edgy.
<PirateHead> timhaughton: I never upgrade anymore. I just put stuff I want to keep between installations on a different partition, and completely reinstall the OS from scratch.
<rylan> gyaresu, ubotu said it was dangerous, people should listen to robots. just look how it turned out for will robinson
<PirateHead> timhaughton: I've also had my share of bad "upgrade" experiences, and find that a fresh install every 6 months is nice for housecleaning too
<Jowi> Rebecca, I just filed a bug for 2.6.17-11-generic. I got constant USB failures/disconnects/reconnects on that kernel. this might not be connected to your problem though, just wanted to let you know.
<techie> rylan what was dangerous! I just came in and did not want to mess up my system either!
<timhaughton> Prinsessa, Yeah, I'll probably do that too, then try the upgrade, just in case it works :)
<rylan> techie, danger will robinson DANGER
<timhaughton> Prinsessa, Sorry, I meant PirateHead
<gyaresu> rylan: Yeah. But does ubuotu speak chinese?
<rylan> gyaresu, it can
<techie> gyaresu.. Chinese? ni hao
<gyaresu> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<bill-nz> techie: using alien to install rpms in debian
<techie> bill-nz thanks for filling me in
<PirateHead> bill-nz: why?
<Rebecca> Jowi: hmmm. nope. im on 2.6.17-10-generic
<PirateHead> bill-nz: why not just repackage them into debian format?
<techie> any of you guys know the best way to run window programs in ubutnu edgy?
<bill-nz> PirateHead: because debian isn't redhat :p
<gyaresu> juice`: Sorry it's a troubling one. It's a new machine so I'm certain you need to pass some boot parameter to stop it choking.
<varkatope_> techie: wine
<techie> I already mounted windows and can read all but not execute programs...
<PirateHead> techie: either wine (crossover), or cedega (for games)
<gyaresu> techie: VirtualBox
<gyaresu> !virtualbox | techie
<ubotu> techie: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<rylan> gyaresu, btw im using edgy not dapper. just incase something comes up where there is a differance
<PirateHead> gyaresu: that is not running windows programs IN ubuntu edgy =P
<Xif> Hi. Where do I check if Ubuntu Edgy correctly recognized my monitor, and change it if necessary?
<techie> how do i know whether wine is already installed in my system or is that part of ubuntu 6.10?
<gyaresu> PirateHead: True.
<PirateHead> techie: it is not part of ubuntu 6.10. You will have to install it.
<Xif> techie: it's not a part of Edgy
<gyaresu> techie: 'apt-cache search wine'
<varkatope_> Xif: /var/log/Xorg.0.log to change: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PirateHead> techie: to check, open a terminal and type 'wine -v'
<Xif> techie: apt-cache policy wine
<gyaresu> techie: 'dpkg --get-selections | grep -i wine
<techie> gyaresu i nstalled it yesterday and somehow their deb seems to be corrupted, i had a heck of a time uninstalling it.
<Xif> varkatope_: thanks, was hoping for some GUI way.
<PirateHead> techie: rather, just type 'wine'
<bill-nz> techie: you can use the Synaptic Package Manager under the system menu and if it's got a green box beside wine, it's installed. if the box is white, it's not installed
<PirateHead> techie: if you have wine installed, it will print out a little blurb. otherwise, it will say command not found.
<varkatope_> Xif: there is a gui app for xserver-setup, just forgot the name
<rylan> i think my computer wants a dr. pepper
<sjust1216> anyone know anything about printing on a usb port
<techie> Piratehead, you guys know lots! This is my 6th day in Ubuntu!
<varkatope_> Xif: xorg-edit is the name
<gyaresu> techie: Remove all downloaded packages with 'apt-get clean'
<PirateHead> techie: if you heart tech support and like extra features to tinker with, you can pay for Crossover Wine -- otherwise, you can install free wine and do your own tech support
<pi_> hi guys
<whieimhere> Im looking for a tutorial on how to split large MPEG or AVI files into two or more pieces for writing to DVD since I don't have a DVDRW
<whieimhere> Any ideas?
<Xif> varkatope_: thanks, I'll try it.
<pi_> some troubles with login
<juice`> i can't install ubuntu (any version), cdrom fails to be mounted durning instalation, what to do? i tried changing in BIOS from AHCI to IDE or IDE/RAID but that doesnt help! pci=noacpi and acpi=off doesnt do anything either. please help me someone
<gyaresu> rylan: are you alien'ing the package?
<rylan> gyaresu, im in china, im still downloading
<varkatope_> Xif: yiou have to put this in your sources.list: deb http://ubuntu.geole.info/ dapper universe multiverse, make sudo apt-get update and the sudo apt-get install xorg-edit
<PirateHead> whiemihere: use 7-zip =D
<rylan> gyaresu, wooo blazing fast 7.3kb/s
<techie> PirateHead got this after the wine - v wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\-v.exe": Module not found
<PirateHead> techie: wine is installed on your system, then
<Psykus> can anyone help out with ndiswrapper? read the wiki, followed instructions, and it's installed and setup, showing wlan0 as a new interface. ndiswrapper reports that the hardware is detected, only thing is, I can't connect to anything
<whieimhere> Piratehead what is that and will it split files?
<rylan> techie, wine runs programs, not windows
<pi_> login window -> I insert my login and password - 2/3 seconds and the system show another times the login window and I can't login in the system
<techie> rylan... ah,
<HymnToLife> Psykus, what happens when you try ?
<gyaresu> whieimhere: Well you could use 'split' but it's probably messy... or ffmpeg or mencoder (yeah. probably mencoder)
<rylan> techie, just run whatever program you need, not the whole OS
<techie> PirateHead so if is already installed what is the next step
<Psykus> no networks show up in the network config window, and entering in my network information manually does nothing
<HymnToLife> hmm
<rylan> techie, what are you trying to open exactly?
<PirateHead> whiemihere: 7-zip can split a tar archive into volumes, then reconstitute them elsewhere.
<techie> rylan... how ?
<HymnToLife> what kind of card is it ?
<pi_> ctrl-alt F1 - login - and I can login - any idea?
<PirateHead> thiemihere: this would accomplish your task by allowing you to transfer each of the archive volumes on a separate disk
<techie> let me look exactly and see if I find a simple program to test.
<techie> hold on.
<rylan> go to the wine website, im not a wine expert or anything i just know what it does
<techie> going to windows files to look
<Psykus> HymnToLife, motorola wireless g pci card...can't remember the specifics, but I had it working fine on an older version of ubuntu, using ndiswrapper
<PirateHead> techie: what Windows program are you trying to run?
<HymnToLife> then you might have done something wrong
<Jowi> juice`, so the cd boots?
<HymnToLife> wrong driver maybe ?
<rylan> techie, i know it runs WOW,
<Psykus> i think it's one of the bcm chipsets, judging by the file names of the .inf files on the driver cd
<Xif> varkatope_: I'd prefer to do it on the text file, but I don't understand what 'Option      "DPMS"' means
<techie> PirateHead, none in particular so let me find one and I will tell you.
<HymnToLife> Psykus, did you blacklist bcm43xx ?
<Psykus> HymnToLife, only two .inf files on the CD, neither worked
<Xif> varkatope_: will xorg-edit help me with that?
<PirateHead> techie: try typing "wine notepad"
<Psykus> HymnToLife, yes
<varkatope_> Xif: its the powersaving option done by the monitor itself
<HymnToLife> and where did you get the driver you installed ?
<juice`> i can't install ubuntu (any version), cdrom fails to be mounted durning instalation, what to do? i tried changing in BIOS from AHCI to IDE or IDE/RAID but that doesnt help! pci=noacpi and acpi=off doesnt do anything either. please help me someone
<PirateHead> techie: that will test your installation by running ye olde blande windowes editore
<Psykus> ndiswrapper says 'hardware detected' for both .inf files when they're installed and running
* gyaresu sees battlestar finished d/l'ing. I'll be back.
<Psykus> HymnToLife, driver CD
<rylan> gyaresu, damn
<HymnToLife> try to look in the ndiswrapper wiki
<Psykus> should I get a newer one from the internet?
<sjust1216> Why when I plug in an usb printer /dev/lp0 or /dev/usb/lp0 do not get created running edgy
<varkatope_> Xif: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DPMS
<Goneburger> hey there, just studying for my IT diploma, were touching on kernels, can someone tell me why microsofts idea of a kernel is different from that of a unix kernel?
<juice`> i can't install ubuntu (any version), cdrom fails to be mounted durning instalation, what to do? i tried changing in BIOS from AHCI to IDE or IDE/RAID but that doesnt help! pci=noacpi and acpi=off doesnt do anything neither. I tried different CD and CD-ROMs. please help me someone.
<popetmaster> / server www.irc.cl
<Xif> varkatope_: thanks again :)
<techie> PirateHEad, I did what you told me wine notepad... This is sooooo COOL when notepad came up!
<gyaresu> rylan: alien ryan, alien.
<PirateHead> juice`: can you install anything?
<techie> it worked
<Jowi> juice`, does "any version" include the alternate cd burned at low speed (x2-x4)?
<juice`> Goneburger: microsoft has micro-kernel
<PirateHead> juice`: like, for example, knoppix?
<juice`> no, only ubuntu
<techie> PirateHead , so I can do the same with any program?
<rdz> !intel mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juice`> debian installs fine
<Goneburger> does ubuntu use a monolithic kernel?
<rylan> gyaresu, im still at 35% you have enough time to watch the first season before i finish this DL
<PirateHead> juice`: microsoft does NOT have a microkernel
<juice`> Any version of Ubuntu
<Jowi> rdz, what's the problem?
<techie> Wow and double Wow!
<HymnToLife> Psykus, search for your card here, with it's PCIID http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<HymnToLife> Goneburger, Linux _is_ a monolithic kernel
<rdz> Jowi, which ubuntu shoud i download for intel mac mini?
<Goneburger> oh
<PirateHead> juice`: unless something changed recently...?
<varkatope_> PirateHead: and what is ntoskernel.exe??
<Goneburger> so whats the advantages of a monolithic kernel over a micro kernel?
<PirateHead> techie: not all programs work perfectly with wine
<Jowi> rdz, you got the core duo cpu or core 2 duo or something else?
<rylan> varkatope_, the boy band of kernals?
<dave84> dos2unix where do I get it??
<PirateHead> varkatope_: ntoskernel.exe contains a multitude of progrma logic that Windows uses to perform its many tasks
<gyaresu> rylan: See you in the pegasus galaxy :) Good luck. (If it doesn't work then think about looking for a plugin for another client)
<juice`> PirateHead: yes, i can install anything, like debian, but not ubuntu
<techie> Piratehead, i understand and after i got out of the program I had to do a crtl c crl l to clear my terminal because there was an empty white rectangular left there.
<neo2dot0> whats the name of the applet that shows battery charge?
<Goneburger> is the HAL layer and kernel defined as 'one' in windows?
<neo2dot0> i don't mean gnome-power-manager, but the applet
<rdz> Jowi, core duo
<PirateHead> techie: programs that do not exit with the right code will hang your terminal, yes
<Jowi> rdz, the normal desktop-i386 one.
<techie> Piratehead, understood.
<rdz> Jowi, many thanks
<Xif> Can I have a different set of Desktop icons for each desktop (1, 2, 3 etc.)?
<Jowi> np rdz
<Goneburger> or is the HAL layer something different than a kernel?
<neo2dot0> how do i start it in a cli?
<PirateHead> techie: as a general tip, I always suggest backing up your ~/.wine directory before installing new programs
<Psykus> HymnToLife, thanks...card is WPCI810G PCI Adapter, reading over the notes now
<PirateHead> tehchie: that way, if something goes awry, you can just restore the backup
<Psykus> says it works with ndiswrapper 0.12
<CyberCod> anyone know a good program for remastering an ISO?
<HymnToLife> Psykus, search with the pciid, not the card name
<techie> Piratehead, do you know about usb? for example trying to send recorded info from handheld recorder to pc via usb cable but ubuntu does not recognize my us ports. there is not thingy connection when i do it.
<PirateHead> CyberCod: do you need some feature in particular?
<CyberCod> a linux live disk re-mastering program?
<juice`> Jowi: well no, i didnt burn ubuntu at low speed, but i tried different cdroms, and CDs and for example, debian works fine.
<CyberCod> well... i installed DSL in an old laptop, and I need to basically make a restore disk
<techie> <PirateHead> how do you backup wine before installing new programs?
<PirateHead> techie: USB is a real mystery to me. I don't understand how the subsystem works in the least.
<juice`> Jowi: i don't think this is problem with cdrom itself, they are quite new TDK CDs
<sjust1216> does anyone know about printing in ubuntu or where I should go to ask for help
<CyberCod> I'm in Ubuntu on my main, (thats where the burner is)
<techie> <PirateHead>yeap it means that it is about usb
<juice`> Jowi: and are readable on other computers
<techie> <PirateHead>at least i can do lots of other stuff not usb related so i will not worry much
<Goneburger> has there ever been any problems with system components and the linux kernel?
<Goneburger> like bugs in device drivers?
<PirateHead> techie: I usually run this command: 'cp -R ~/.wine ~/winebkups/wine-bkup-todays_date'
<Jowi> rdz, I don't dualboot. If you are looking to replace OSX with Ubuntu you can have a look at my site http://burninghands.eu I wrote a piece for myself there in the articles section reg ubuntu install on intel mac mini.
<juice`> if anyone could help me, here is a thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377491
<PirateHead> techie: then, to restore from your backup, you do 'rm -R ~/.wine; cp -R ~/winebkups/wine-bkup-latest_date ~/.wine'
<yunien> why are there versions like ubuntu ultimate? why don't they just work for the "normal" ubuntu?
<Jowi> rdz, if you need to dualboot OSX see some other guide though :)
<CyberCod> I'd like to be able to install from the disk and get everything back like I got it... it took me a week to customize it
<Psykus> HymnToLife, lspci says "01:09.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wirelss LAN Controller (rev 03)", matches the chipset of the one listed on that page
<PirateHead> yunien: what is ubuntu ultimate?
<knoppix> hello
<HymnToLife> ok, you should be fine then
<techie> Piratehead i pasted 'cp -R ~/.wine ~/winebkups/wine-bkup-todays_date' and got no such file or directory
<PirateHead> hello knoppix
<ekul`> finally got my tvout to work, but its a different display and i keep losing my mouse over there. How can i set it up so my tv is a copy of my screen?
<yomm> juice : does your pc bios include ide settings like "compatible/enhanced" ... ?
<PirateHead> techie: you can't copy files to folders that don't exist
<juice`> yomm: don't think so, but this is new motherboard with ICH8
<PirateHead> you'll need to create the ~/winebkups folder if you want to backup there
<yunien> PirateHead check http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/#1.2
<knoppix> hi PirateHead
<juice`> yomm: i have AHCI or IDE or IDE/RAID options
<techie> <PirateHead>so how come the notepad worked before and I did not install it .
<Psykus> HymnToLife, ok, going to try with those drivers
<juice`> yomm: and i tried all of them, and everything was the same
<yomm> juice : check it , if there are , try changing from enhanced to compatible , and see if the cd boots then
<techie> <PirateHead>when I tried the wine notepad it worked fine
<PirateHead> yunien: ubuntu ultimate looks like an extended installation of ubuntu that does configuration for you that you'd otherwise have to do yourself
<Goneburger> is IPC basically the same as a system bus?
<juice`> yomm: ok, but i think i's for old motherboards, right?
<PirateHead> yunien: if you are really bad at configuring things, you might want to get ubuntu ultimate -- if you can figure stuff out, I'd keep your money
<Xif> Every time I logoff Edgy, I get the following annoying popup ''These windows do not support "save current setup" and will have to be restarted manually next time you log in.'
<yunien> i'd like to configure nothing - just like in windows
<yomm> juice : well , I'm still having issues sometimes even on "more" recent boards
<Xif> Can I have it just automatically close those?
<PirateHead> techie: the fact that notepad worked fine means that the base wine installation is working. Certian "standard" Windows programs, such as notepad and the registry editor, are included by default.
<techie> Piratehead is there a collection of commands like the wine notepad etc... that I can have or tuck away in a text editor for later use. Or is there any documentation with all these hacks already in it for reference!
<techie> <PirateHead>understood
<juice`> yomm: ok i will be back in 2-3 minutes
<yomm> juice :
<PirateHead> techie: if you want to see what is installed in your wine "virtual C:/ drive", run this command: 'nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c'
<yomm> juice : I have to set to compatible mode quite often to install/boot things off cd
<techie> <PirateHead> with or without the ' ?
<yomm> depends on the configuration ...
<PirateHead> techie: no '
<PirateHead> techie: that is simply to mark the beginning and end of the command I am suggesting
<techie> I got two folders one for programs and the other for windows
<techie> Piratehead they are both folders.
<PirateHead> techie: that's the way it should be. =D
<PirateHead> this is going to Drive C in My Computer when you're running Windows
<PirateHead> I assume you've used Windows at some point?
<IdleOne> Jowi, may I msg you ?
<PirateHead> yunien: if you like zero-configuration, I suggest the Linux distribution called Linspire
<techie> <PirateHead>i have a double boot xp and ubuntu and of the two folders (Programs) inside has a subfolder called common and inside is empty
<techie> this whole thing is very cool indeed
<kenthomson> NVIDIA DRIVERS HELP; i want the latest official nvidia drivers, do you recommend adding lupine's repos or albert-milone's repos to my sources.list?
<PirateHead> yunien: It isn't related to Ubuntu, but it's geared towards people who like to spend their time *using* their comptuer rather than configuring it. =D
<Psykus> HymnToLife, still not seeing any networks, installed the driver recommended on that page..do I need to re-modprobe ndiswrapper or anything like that?
<rylan> ubotu, alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<HymnToLife> Psykus, I'd guess so
<techie> <PirateHead>so let us say I try wine program and it does not work, then how do i install it so it will work, or at least to see if it does
<juice`> yomm: no luck
<Psykus> HymnToLife, ah, well, I already tried.. sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, put me back at a prompt
<PirateHead> techie: I suggest checking the WineHQ AppDB regarding programs you might want to install
<techie> how do i do that.
<yomm> juice : what settings are there ?
<juice`> yomm: i dont have this option
<techie> how do i check the winehq appdb
<yomm> juice : I see
<Jowi> IdleOne, ok
<techie> is this a command WineHQ AppDB?
<kenthomson> can someone please help me with the repos-for-nvidia drivers question?
<juice`> yomm: i have Onboard Sata/IDE Device option
<juice`> yomm: which i can enable or disable
<Psykus> doing ndiswrapper -l gives me "bcmwl5     driver installed, hardware present"
<PirateHead> techie: go to http://appdb.winehq.org and do a search on the sidebar on the left for the name of your program
<Psykus> ifconfig shows a wlan0, not configured though
<juice`> yomm: also SATA ctrl method, which i can select from AHCI, IDE or IDE/RAID
<HymnToLife> Psykus, it definitely should work then, what are you doing next
<HymnToLife> ?
<Psykus> and no config changes stick
<techie> PirateHead, I must run and I will check. thanks a million.
<kenthomson> ?
<Psykus> HymnToLife, going to the network configuration in ubuntu, trying to setup a network
<PirateHead> techie: have fun, cheers, and good luck.
<yomm> juice : but nothing in the likes of compatibility ?
<juice`> yomm: nope
<yomm> juice , I see , i'm out of ideas then :/
<HymnToLife> Psykus, have you tried using the command line to configure it ?
<Psykus> HymnToLife, well, there's already one going..it just doesn't show any SSIDs in the list
<juice`> yomm: it is Gigabyte GA-965P-S3 motherboard
<rylan> can anyone gimme a hand with getting an RPM package to work? somethign about Alien?
<PirateHead> juice`: I hate Gigabyte stuff. =P
<juice`> yomm: if you think about anything, please leave an idea at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377491
<yomm> k
<Psykus> HymnToLife, what command do I need to use?
<PirateHead> juice`: get a nice FIC motherboard
<rylan> the guy who was helping me left to watch battlestar or something like that
<PirateHead> that's my crappy advice
<juice`> PirateHead: i just bought it and it's nice ;)
<A[D] minS> how i can change IP by command line and make it my default IP?
<A[D] minS> !eth*
<A[D] minS> !ethX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juice`> PirateHead: XBitlabs reviewed it high, and i personally think it's good motherboard. quite cheap for what i get
<PirateHead> juice: enjoy it, then. =D
<juice`> i never liked gigabyte too though, but i never liked intel too, and i haven conroe
<juice`> so far, i enjoy ubuntu
<PirateHead> juice: if you're savvy enough, I'd just suggest skipping Ubuntu and installing Debian
<juice`> seems like a good idea, a shame though people on #ubuntu suggest using another OS
<Psykus> nevermind, found it
<PirateHead> juice`: I have no loyalty. =P
<rylan> can anyone gimme a hand with getting an RPM package to work? somethign about Alien?
<defrysk> rylan, what package and why ?
<PirateHead> juice`:  besides, Ubuntu is based on Debian, uses many of the same programs as Debian does, etc. Debian is well-established as a high-quality OS.
<juice`> guess Ubuntu had it days, and now it isnt even able to install itself on 4-5 months old machine
<rylan> defrysk, openq and because the tar.bz is farked
<HymnToLife> Psykus, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_WEP_KEY
<PirateHead> juice`: it's a real shame that it won't Just Work(tm), and unforunately I have no experience relevant to how you might get things working. I hope somebody answers your forum post.
<Xif> Is there a keybinding to focus on icons in the taskbar?
<rylan> i tried getting debian, gave up, ubuntu is easier for newbs
<sjust1216> rylan try checking out this page http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<rylan> sjust1216, danke
<juice`> rylan: i have the exact opposite experience
<sjust1216> no prob
<afflux> do I need the avahi-daemon if I'm alone in my network?
<yomm> does debian still use Xfree86 ?
<rylan> juice`, really, i got ubuntu to work on random chinese motherboard plus frankenstien equipment
<tschaka> lol
<juice`> i think it uses xorg or whatever it is called
<yomm> juice : i dont think it uses xorg
<rylan> well i think it uses gremlins
<juice`> hmmm http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=debian
<rylan> high quality gremlins. not slave trade korean gremlins like Win XP
<juice`> well, it has xorg as available package, that's for sure ;)
<sjust1216> I have ubuntu running on a five yr old hp 633 celeron 512 ram for two weeks straight no prob
<juice`> no idea what's default
<Tommis> Hey, any reason why gnome pannel keeps crashing on my ubuntu comp? I have uninstalled it, and installed it, but no luck. Right know i have that "gnome pannel" uninstalled. Any fix and reason for this? :/
<juice`> i have debians running all over the place, but i installed my friend ubuntu becouse heard it's 'easy'. :|
<yomm> Piratehead : any idea on Debian default X ?
<juice`> maybe someone defending Ubuntu will have pity on me and help me out ...
<ekul`> screwed up my xorg, how can i restore it with my backup?
<sjust1216> I have been having problems with my gnome-panel as well
<juice`> with my installation problem
<yomm> juice : go VISTA !
<juice`> ;)
<juice`> go Vista yourself!
<yomm> vistaaaaaaah :)
<Tommis> Microsoft, laugh
<Psykus> no no no no
<kane77> yomm, ehm.. you sure?
<rylan> lol
<juice`> vista you all
<BeowulfOF> Vista has crap
<juice`> let's not swear
<juice`> (vista)
<Psykus> HymnToLife, still no changes, trying to configure it with iwconfig does the same thing pretty much, puts me back to a command prompt, no changes
<yomm> -> VistaBuntu <--
<Psykus> going to try installing the older version of ndiswrapper
<juice`> no replies :( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377491
<afflux> juice`: when exactly does it stop?
<rylan> anyone help me with getting an RPM to work.
<yomm> kane77 : as sure as I was serious :)
<GreenD> rylan
<GreenD> Use alien.
<rylan> how
<kane77> is there any app that would do something like 'watch' does only in GUI (or applet)??
<GreenD> Convert to deb.
<rylan> GreenD, how.
<GreenD> sudo aot-get install alien.
<GreenD> man alien, and learn.
<Bantroth> does anyone here have the time to help me?
<GreenD> Bantroth, ask.
<lisette> SONDERBLADE:jag ep xchat. ska ner till tvttstugan kommer om 10 min. lisette
<Bantroth> Im having some networking problems
<HymnToLife> Psykus, that's normawl, why should it output something ?
<Bantroth> and I dont understand why route -n gives me 2 eth1s
<GreenD> Elaborate.
<`nicola> I've got a strange problem: when I hit "up" Xchat does not rewrite what I wrote, and the same happens in the terminal... (the key "up" works). what could it be ? thanks
<HymnToLife> now use dhclient to connect, if your network is usig dhcp
<GreenD> Is it giving you any problems though?
<rylan> GreenD, ok, while this is installing, can you explain how it works?
<PirateHead> yomm: no clue on debian default X
<PirateHead> yomm: ask in #debian maybe? =D
<Psykus> HymnToLife, I meant, it didn't output anything, like it worked, but nothing actually happened, I go back, and no ssid is set
<Bantroth> yeah.. Im having some problems
<GreenD> I don't remember, but do a man alien and learn. It was easy.
<Bantroth> if you want me to I can elaborate the problems
<GreenD> Sure
<rylan> ubotu, alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<HymnToLife> yomm, Xorg in Etch and higher
<rylan> damn you ubotu, too vague
<juice`> yomm: just asked, it's Xorg
<juice`> yomm: so i was right
<yomm> :p
<yomm> xorg it is :)
<juice`> unless you mean some pre-historic version of debian like sarge
<Rebecca> is it possible to restart my usb modules/system?
<yomm> nah the latest
<sjust1216> rylan sudo alien -k name_of_pckg.rpm and it will creat a .deb file which you can install
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> hi
<afflux> hey, does anyone know wether I need the avahi-daemon, if I'm alone in my network?
<juice`> stupid ICH8 :(
<Bantroth> GreenD Im having problems connecting to my router, when I ping it, I get 100% packet loss, when I access the internet, DNS lookup is very slow, and all the other (windows) comps work on the network,
<juice`> hey, one thing
<slinky> Does Ubuntu 64-bit support ATI CrossFire X850 video cards in CrossFire mode?
<rylan> sjust1216, thanks
<juice`> what kernel version Alpha 5 uses to install ??
<juice`> if it's 2.6.17 then i know why i can't install it
<yomm> juice : feisty should be a newer kernel i i think
<juice`> which one exactly?
<HymnToLife> 2.6.20
<juice`> are you sure?
<Psykus> ugh
<sjust1216> I have a nautilus script so thats it is in my right click menu when I choose a .rpm file to make it easy
<HymnToLife> yes
<Psykus> ugh
<juice`> damn, then i have no clues.
<Sbreeze> Anybody know if I can install IP Masq easy?
<juice`> HymnToLife: maybe you will have idea what to do?
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> grEEKy
<HymnToLife> what's the problem ?
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> GreenD
<grEEKy> yes
<grEEKy> ?
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> I need some help
<grEEKy> whats up?
<SoulW> lol
<grEEKy> :E
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> sorry i meant GreenD
<juice`> HymnToLife: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377491
<adamus> hi, can anyone give me a brief answer to an LDAP config question?
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM - CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<juice`> HymnToLife: but i can descrive it here if you prefer
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> SoulW
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<Ubuntu_Luv_slut> perhaps you can help
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<grEEKy> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM
<grEEKy> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM
<grEEKy> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<grEEKy> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<grEEKy> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<grEEKy> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
* grEEKy was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@sauron.xmastershost.biz]  by apokryphos
<defrysk> !ops
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
* GreenD was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-93-43-208.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by apokryphos
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
* SoulW was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@58.164.219.215]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-236-162-186.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Hobbsee
* Ubuntu_Luv_slut was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by apokryphos
<sjust1216> and Hobbsee
<afflux> what the...?
<HymnToLife> juice`, Live CD or Alternate ?
<juice`> HymnToLife: LiveCD
<juice`> HymnToLife: does it matter?
<HymnToLife> juice`, try the alternate then
<juice`> you mean server install ?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> I mean the Alternatce CD
<HymnToLife> it will install a "standard" system but the installer is text-based
<afflux> text-mode installer
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<rEsPeCT> t
<m4n> ps2 mouse is not working with my laptop
<m4n> nc6400
<juice`> hmm i wonder where is it
<juice`> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-March/000256.html
<techie> just one fast question, how do I find out which version of wine I am using in my Ubuntu system?
<juice`> not here
<magnushc> is it only me, or is the nes emulator that comes whit ubuntu real slow?
<slinky> Does anyone know if 64-bit ubuntu will support ATI X850 CrossFire cards runniing in CrossFire Mpde?
<juice`> and i have to use 2.6.20 kernel installation i suppose
<juice`> since i have ICH8 chipset
<HymnToLife> is it supported only in 2.6.20 kernel ?
<ardchoille> Back in a bit :)
<juice`> HymnToLife: and 2.6.19
<juice`> but 6.10 is 2.6.17
<HymnToLife> I guess your only option is Feisty then
<juice`> which is a shame, a wanted to help a friend recreate his errors on his 6.06
<juice`> but oh well.
<albert> hola
<juice`> this is the page where is feisty https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-March/000256.html
<juice`> where is alternate version? :|
<techie> can anybody tell me the wine version used with ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<techie> ?
<juice`> oh sorry.
<juice`> nevermind.
<rylan> why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adamus> can anyone tell me what DN to use for LDAP when I only want to have passwd stuff shared, but don't have a domain name?
<afflux> techie: apt-cache policy wine
<techie> thanks afflux
<sjust1216> can anyone tell me why /dev/lp0 or /dev/usb/lp0 would not be created when I plug in a usb printer
<sjust1216> running 6.10
<steven43126> adamus, you can use whatever DN you want
<Psykus> ok, now i've probably messed something up, HymnToLife, "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument"
<rylan> ok, i just installed a pluggin for gaim. and restarted gaim. nothing happened. do i need to restart or did some magical "anti-rylan" hit my computer and made it so that nothing is going to work
<steven43126> adamus, it's just for LDAP's organisational purposes
<HymnToLife> Psykus, reinstall it :)
<Psykus> (when trying to modprobe ndiswrapper, after reinstalling it)
<Psykus> ^
<mkittus> albert
<HymnToLife> ow
<albert> que
<HymnToLife> I mean, reinstall ndiwsrapper, not your inf
<geertjan> testing 1 2 3
<Psykus> right
<mkittus> albert
<ekul`> When i get into Gnome now i can move the mouse around but i cant click on anything -- not on the desktop or icons or any of the things in the top bit :(
<Psykus> i'll try installing the newer version again
<mkittus> :p
<Psykus> ugh, getting oddball hardware working on linux is such a pain
<rylan> ok, i just installed a pluggin for gaim. and restarted gaim. nothing happened. do i need to restart or did some magical "anti-rylan" particle hit my computer and made it so that nothing is going to work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Psykus> if all hardware worked, I wouldn't have a problem getting a linux system up and running with everything
<juice`> HymnToLife: but how Alternate CD will help me if my CD-ROM doesnt want to be mounted?
<HymnToLife> juice`, it might have the correct driver for it
<HymnToLife> unlike the Desktop
<juice`> feisty-alternate has additional drivers?
<predaeus> rylan, is the plugin in Tools/Plugins?
<Psykus> ugh, nothing is working
<rylan> preaction, nay it is not.
<juice`> but i used different CD-ROMs to try this, and that didnt help too
<juice`> both are not supported? one of them is 2 years old
<Psykus> iwconfig eth1 essid "lan party"
<Psykus> (eth1 is the wifi adapter, for some reason, lan party is my network)
<Psykus> i go back to iwconfig..
<predaeus> rylan, is it from the repo?
<Psykus> "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<rylan> preaction, nay it is also not from the repo
<juice`> thank you for advice, so many people so many advice, im doing everything people tells me to do and still nothing :( i will try installing alternate CD but im 100% sure it wont help.
<rylan> predaeus, sorry no it is now
<Psykus> course I do sudo first
<juice`> like all other advices. there is something wrong with ICH8 + cdrom + kernel + bios options, and i guess i need someone who understands what is it
<predaeus> rylan, did you check if the plugin installed into the correct location? like checking the files the repo packages provide and looking for plugin files there?
<juice`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372325&highlight=ICH8
<juice`> ok other people having the same problem
<juice`> and being ignored or given false advices. so i guess the question is, when Ubuntu developers will care enough to fix this old bug?
<rylan> predaeus, looks like everything installed properly. i wasnt given an option for where to install it.
<predaeus> rylan, looks like for me, gaim plugins are located in /usr/lib64/gaim (I am not using an Ubuntu package though). You can check the location in synaptic with properties/installed files.
<predaeus> rylan, did you try running gaim in the console to see if it shows error messages? But I actually do not know if it would.
<PirateHead> juice`: evidently, few people understand the problem
<kane77> is there any app that would do something like 'watch' does only in GUI (or applet)??
<rylan> predaeus, and no it shows no error messages
<PirateHead> juice`: you need to find or submit a relevant bugzilla entry, not rely on the unofficial forums
<predaeus> rylan, did you locate the plugin in that gaim directory?
<PirateHead> juice`: if you find an old bugzilla entry, try to get the train moving again by sending out a few emails
<rylan> predaeus, working on that. girlfriend is litterally lying on me
<predaeus> *g*
<PirateHead> rylan: that is the best and only way to debug your computer
<rylan> PirateHead, i do not agree, its very hard to concentrate
<PirateHead> rylan: but it gives you a +2 luck bonus!
<rylan> predaeus, i found something to do with it in usr/share/gaim
<Ayabara> has anyone managed to run Joost under wine?
<rylan> PirateHead, -40 to preception
<predaeus> rylan, hm I've got no /usr/share/gaim. But that can be me. (not an Ubuntu package). So if there is other gaim stuff there it should be ok, if not, then the plugin instlaled into the wrong location.
<rylan> predaeus, the only thing there is the gaim thing
<rylan> er pluggin in downloaded.
<rylan> predaeus, and slightly differantly named
<juice`> PirateHead: ok, i will try that
<rylan> predaeus, i had to convert this pluggin from an RPM to a DEB maybe its a little differant where it put's it in redhat
<predaeus> ah. ok so it's at the wrong location. You could just move the files to the right location. But they might not get uninstalled then if you uninstall gaim later. A better option would be to create a symbolic link in the right location to the files in the wrong location. That should work.
<rylan> predaeus,  and the other thing is that the pluggin is a .dat instead of a .so
<juice`> PirateHead: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/64574
<juice`> might be this one
<predaeus> rylan, hm no idea. I think it should be an .so somewhere too.
<juice`> or maybe not, as CDROM is on ICH8 not JMicron
<juice`> although i have JMicron on my board
<juice`> no, not this one. ok nevermind
<rylan> predaeus, will i need gypsies to do this. or perhaps a voodoo doctor, or shaman.
<predaeus> rylan, there is a #gaim channel maybe they know about specifics about that plugin.
<rylan> predaeus, ill try that
<ekul`> When i get into Gnome now it freezes, i can move the mouse but cant click on anything. Any ideas?
<rdz> hello i want to install ubuntu on a mini mac and i'd like to keep the osx installation. can ubuntu resize the hfs+-partition somehow?
<Psykus> i don't know what else to do, this wireless just refuses to work
<macsim> hi, I use fireglcontrol to configure my dual screen, it told me that my configuration change and I have to reboot X, when I did that it still clone screen :/ any idea ?
<predaeus> ekul`, I have that aswell from time to time. Sometimes hitting ESC helps. *g*
<ekul`> Thanks, i will try
<predaeus> or ALT-Tab not sure.
<aluno__> ola
<predaeus> But it happens while running with me, not when login in.
<sebaskate> witam
<sebaskate> hello
<ekul`> Ahh
<ekul`> its straight after login for me
<aluno__> kalabra/nick
<ekul`> happened when i restored my xorg config too, which i dont get cause theb ackup worked fine
<geertjan> hmm
<PirateHead> juice`: have you tried using LILO?
<geertjan> hello people of ubuntu
<geertjan> i come in peace
<PirateHead> juice`: might that possibly help anything?
<aluno__> aho iguana
<aluno__> da pra colar nas provas aqui
<Robinsjostrom> when is next stable release coming?
<aluna> uiaaaaaaaa curti isso aki......hahhah
<aluna> agora vai estudar seu inutill!
<aluno__> vai esudar vc ow
<aluno__> to descobrindo como colar aqui
* Robinsjostrom slaps aluno__ around a bit with a large trout
<PirateHead> aluno__: most people here speak English, and you probably won't get in any other language.
<aluna> primeiro vc tem q descobrir de kem colar uauuauhuha
<geertjan> so uh...
<geertjan> could i ask something about reporting bugs?
<PirateHead> You can ask anything you like.
<geertjan> ah yes, but is there a chance of getting an answer here? :)
<PirateHead> The best idea is to ask and see if anybody answers, rather than asking whether you can ask or whether somebody can help you,.
<geertjan> hehe touche
<PirateHead> This room is best for getting help specifically related to Ubuntu. If you had a problem with, say, bugzilla, this would not be the right place to ask.
<nalioth> !es | aluno__
<ubotu> aluno__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Robinsjostrom> dont ask to ask
<aluno__> sorry man
<geertjan> anyway was just wondering what the deal is with all programs on launchpad being there twice... once in launchpad.net/name and once in launchpad.net/ubuntu...
<PirateHead> Probably because launchpad is wierd.
<geertjan> so what is the best place to report a bug?
<geertjan> of the two locations
<PirateHead> This is a bug with Ubuntu specifically, not one of the Ubuntu apps?
<geertjan> no, let's say a Totem bug... would i go to launchpad.net/totem or launchpad.net/ubuntu/something/totem?
<Xif> Anyone knows how to make the tabs in Firefox2 (Edgy) simple, instead of round-cornered?
<aluno__> =x
<Rebecca> is it possible to restart my usb modules/system?
<PirateHead> First, I would make sure to do your homework.
<PirateHead> Are you positive that it is a Totem bug and not a Gstreamer/Xine bug?
<PirateHead> If you are, then list on Gnome's bugzilla tracker for Gnome, not on Launchpad.
<geertjan> no :) don't worry I'm not going to haste into posting bugs... I was just wondering about this specific question...
<Robinsjostrom> can i ask to ask a question?
<PirateHead> If you want your bug report to be useful, you need to narrow the bug down as much as possible, then report to the most relevant and specific bug tracker.
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom please do so
* PirateHead slaps Robinsjostrom around a bit with a large trout.
<geertjan> hmhm, hmhm, ok, ok
<geertjan> *nods*
<geertjan> ok, i'll do some more research
<Robinsjostrom> okey here it comes......can i ask a question?
<geertjan> thanks PirateHead
<PirateHead> The reason that Launchpad sucks, in my opinion, is that it tries to be a giant bug repository, where what is needed is reporting of bugs directly to their individual bugtrackers.
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom ask it
<PirateHead> No problem Geertjan, good luck.
<daviey> PirateHead, decentralising *everything*?
<ikonia_> PirateHead log a request to improve launchpad
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia_: i have no question im just being silly
<PirateHead> lol@ikonia
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom please don't, its a busy channel
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia_: thanks for offering help though
<geertjan> hehe
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom no problem
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia_: im here to cool you down then
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom I'm fine thank you
<PirateHead> davley: decentralization helps developers find the relevant bugs, rather than swimming through masses of general cruft
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia_: you seem a bit stressed up
<kane77> is there any app that would do something like 'watch' does only in GUI (or applet)??
<anushsh> #linux-india
<zax1> can any point to a torrent link to download ubuntu LIVE CD
<PirateHead> kane77: you could easily write such an app using your favorite scripting language and WxWidgets, if you're so inclined
<Toma-> kane77: not really... since watch is a CLI app, thats used to monitor CLI apps
<PirateHead> I don't know of any established GUI app offhand.
<PirateHead> zax1: let me look
<zax1> can any point to a torrent link to download ubuntu LIVE CD
<Enselic``> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zax1> PirateHead: thanks
<geertjan> zax1: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<livingdaylight> Q: for burning .avi to i choose made dvd project or burn iso to dvd?
<PirateHead> zax1: what version of the ubuntu liveCD are you interested in?
<zax1> PirateHead: not sure, i suppose the latest one...
<kane77> Toma-, what I need is gui app(let) that would monitor cli app...
<PirateHead> zax1: which architecture are you using?
<PirateHead> x86?
<zax1> intel
<zax1> i think
<Toma-> kane77: try 'xterm -e nameofCLIapp'
<PirateHead> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<PirateHead> ought to be what you're looking for
<Toma-> kane77: errrm. 'xterm -e 'watch commandline app''
<Toma-> actually, dont use '
<kane77> Toma-, thanx.. that does pretty much it :)
<Toma-> kane77: np!
<kane77> Toma-, although I will use devislpie on it :)
<livingdaylight> Q: for burning .avi to i choose made dvd project or burn iso to dvd
<Toma-> what the heck is that?
<kane77> Toma-, a cool app that can do things like get you rid of window edges, dock it to certain workspace etc...
<Toma-> kane77: ahh right. im suing e17 here and i can already do that :P
<Toma-> *using
<zax1> PirateHead: id this a live cd ? or an install cd
<PirateHead> Toma-, et all: E17 ftw
<Toma-> *nod*
<Slike> some package is broken on an ubuntu system, how do i fix this from command line?
<PirateHead> zax1: It is both. It will boot into the LiveCD, and there's an icon on the desktop that lets you install if/when you choose.
<zax1> great, thanks
<PirateHead> no problem, enjoyl.
<Toma-> Slike: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<rylan> so, i figured out why i had all these problems with gaim.
<rylan> its outdated.
<rylan> even on edgy
<PirateHead> yeah, it's nice to have the latest version
<rylan> its like V2.0 on edgy and they are up to like v6
<livingdaylight> Q: for burning .avi to i choose made dvd project or burn iso to dvd
<geertjan> nah latest version 2.0v6 rylan
<geertjan> not 6.0
<rylan> i was being facetious
<PirateHead> Gaim better be friggin' transcendental by 6.0
<rylan> nice word piratehead!
<geertjan> oh
<geertjan> you jest
<rylan> i thought i was doing well with facetious
<PirateHead> The thing I would like to see most in Gaim is a skin that makes it look like "wow".
<ubm> microsoft wants to charge 4 Grand for DST Time change update for any product not in there 'mainstream' support phase.. can you guys believe that crap...
<livingdaylight> for burning .avi movie do i choose iso or simply dvd project?
<geertjan> noooo no skins
<livingdaylight> are there any k3b gurus in the house?
<Slike> is there a way to make the package management uninstall a broken package?
<daviey> Is anybody here using network-manager (nm-applet) with WPA Enterprise & TTLS?
<PirateHead> I fully appreciate that Gaim can fit into your desktop -- but it would be nice to make it really pretty, too.
<Toma-> livingdaylight: i can give you a sexy script for it if you like?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, ?
<geertjan> but couldn't you just make your whole gnome look really pretty? that would affect gaim too
<foxiness> PirateHead:hi, can i stop the message comes form chanserv-freenode-nickserv on Gaim?
<Toma-> livingdaylight: i made a commandline avi-->dvd converter since i hate all the crappy guis wasting cpu time
<PirateHead> foxiness: that is easy. Disable your freenode IRC account in Accounts
<PirateHead> foxiness: if you use Firefox, you might also want to install ChatZilla. It's a firefox extension that gives a very nice interface for IRC.
<PirateHead> Far better than either mIRC, BersIRC, or Gaim -- in my opinion, anyways.
<Robinsjostrom> PirateHead: whats wrong with irssi?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, you need to convert .avi? i thought you just dump it to a dvd?
<PirateHead> @geertjan, re: making Gnome look beautiful: I don't necessarily want excessive eye-candy on every one of my Gnome apps.
<Toma-> livingdaylight: heck no.
<GenNMX> Dammit, anyone good at getting DRI working on dual-head setups? I've been trying for days to get DRI working w/ my ATI Radeon 7000 on either head.
<Toma-> livingdaylight: UNLESS your dvd player has divx playback
<livingdaylight> Toma-, damn :s
<PirateHead> RObinsjostrom: I don't know what irssi is.
<Toma-> livingdaylight: its pretty simple. ill throw it up on pastebin
<livingdaylight> Toma-, prolly not. oh man maybe you can help me out then
<geertjan> PirateHead: ok fair enough
<livingdaylight> Toma-, thx :D
<Robinsjostrom> PirateHead: http://www.irssi.org/
<Slike> i always get the error "failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true", even after apt-get clean, apt-get -f install
<Slike> i tried to install a package directly by issuing dpkg -i, but that failed
<Slike> since then i'm having these problems
<Slike> so i'd like to clear it out somehow
<Slike> make it work again
<PirateHead> Robinjostrom: irssi looks ugly to me. I like FoxChat primarily because it's an extension of Firefox and thus has good integration, and because it looks very neat.
<Robinsjostrom> PirateHead: buuuut its the client of the future. beat that mofo
<PirateHead> Using FoxChat increases my readability and helps me follow conversations despite clutter.
<pty> Robinsjostrom: lol
<PirateHead> Future nothing, I want a beauty-full IRC client NOW!
<johnnyfive> whats beter gnome or kde
<PirateHead> johnnyfive: fluxbox
<jack_> lol
<RickHahn13> try gnome if you are new
<PirateHead> johnnyfive: Windows Explorer ftw!
<johnnyfive> what about fxce4
<RickHahn13> g'mornin all, btw
<jack_> Just use gnome
<Toma-> livingdaylight: youre in a PAL area right?
<jack_> Gnome is nice and balanced
<PirateHead> johnnyfive: use IceWM
<PirateHead> johnnyfive: Enlightenment is the best obviously
<jack_> johnnyfive:  GNOME
<PirateHead> My point is, it totally depends on your preferences and what you want from your window manager.
<nknwd> hello. what can i do in order for my Kubuntu system to perform the update process automatically?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, U.K is pal, i think so
<sixvoltsystem> ello all
<jack_> nknwd, you mean download and install?
<RickHahn13> hey six
<Toma-> livingdaylight: ok, first one, is a little script for 16:9 videos and the other, for 4:3
<jack_> nknwd, or just checking for them?
<nknwd> yes
<PirateHead> nknwd: add an anacron job running the system updater
<nknwd> i've created a script.sh which contains aptitude -y update and upgrade, added it in crontab
<nknwd> in root crontab
<BobZero|afk> hi
<nknwd> the script also has a >> /var/log line
<PirateHead> unless you are running a comptuer with near 100% uptime, you should run it as an anacron job rather than as a cron job
<sixvoltsystem> playing hookie with my sick 7 year old and setting up the wireless in ubuntu
<Chade> Hi
<PirateHead> sixboltsystem: I just got my wireless working. It feels good!
<jack_> nknwd, chmod +x ?
<nknwd> and every day, the log contains lines that he tries to get updated but then says ldconfig and four more programs aren't in PATH
<sixvoltsystem> ooo I can't wait
<jack_> nknwd,sudo chmod +x ?
<jack_> Sorry :P
<Toma-> livingdaylight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8932/
<nknwd> it does update but at upgrade, it lists the packages, downloads them
<Chade> having a few issues installing Ubuntu anyone mind giving me a hand please?
<nknwd> but when trying to install them, sais that about ldconfig
<sixvoltsystem> just some issues with the wrapper I have to resolve with my driver and I'm good to go
<nknwd> not being in PATH
<Robinsjostrom> PirateHead: the future is beautifull!
<Jowi> Chade, ask a question and be precise.
<Robinsjostrom> Chade: thats sick dude
* PirateHead boots Robinjostrom (reason: troll) =P
<Toma-> livingdaylight: i divided them into 2 different scripts, for simplicity sake. i made /usr/local/bin/avi-dvd-16-9 and avi-dvd-4-3 with the respective code in each
<livingdaylight> Toma-, thank you. Half way there. How do i use these scripts now?
<berent> one question on sound in edgy .Can I ask?
<Toma-> livingdaylight: "avi-dvd-16-9 your16:9.avi"
<Toma-> then burn the resulting iso afterwards with whatever
<PirateHead> berent: you may not ask questions. You need to be modded +j to ask questions over IRC.
<Toma-> berent: i dunno. can you?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, backup. Where do i put the scripts?
<el_moreno31> hola quien habla espaol
<Toma-> livingdaylight: /usr/bin or even /usr/local/bin
<PirateHead> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<berent> PIratedHead : you stand by ur name
<Jowi> !es
<PirateHead> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> el_moreno31, !es
<berent> Toma : yes i can
<Chade> Jowi: Certainly, I've never installed a Linux box before or tried to set up a dual boot, I have two partitions in Windows a 70gb boot partition and a 45gb logical partition, I just loaded Ubuntu from the CD I burned and tried to manually edit the partition table to reduce the size of the logical partition and create a new partition solely for Ubuntu, my laptop froze when I clicked apply and...
<Chade> ...I had to powerdown to reset. Wondering what I did wrong?
<BobZero|afk> i need some help while installing an ssh server?
<Toma-> BobZero|afk: what kind of help?
<eltopo> good
<Chade> Jowi: Thanks btw, forgetting my manners
<dhiraj> chade u nided to have given it time,it may not respond,but creating partitions takes time
<berent> I am getting sound on only right speaker and whatever I set in alsamixer etc I am unable to get on left speaker so my right brain is getting heavily drummed any solutions?
<BobZero|afk> just some hints
<Robinsjostrom> PirateHead: dude im really not a troll
<Jowi> Chade, I wouldn't know. I never resized a partition from the live cd. maybe it was full...? hard to say.
<Slike> wtf? i'm losing it completely now: first apt was complaining, then i rebooted the system...now it even says "cannot execute /etc/init.d/rcS"
<Slike> i can't even log on???
<Toma-> BobZero: install the openssh-server package and off you go
<PirateHead> RobinsJostrom: it's okay, I'm just trolling with you.
<Jowi> Chade, if resizing does not work for you an alternative is to remove the partition and create two new ones in its place.
<BobZero> ohh very helpfull
<BobZero> thx
<Toma-> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Robinsjostrom> PirateHead: maybe i talk to much though
<Toma-> berent: ^^^
<dhiraj> hey chade i guess u had enuf free space to do that,when u resize ,jus leave it alone fr a while,when its over itll respond,try it frm the live cd again n get bk
<berent> yes Toma :-))
<Toma-> ;P
<berent> I am getting sound on only right speaker and whatever I set in alsamixer etc I am unable to get on left speaker so my right brain is getting heavily drummed any solutions?
<dhiraj> hmm,check ur headfone jack connection
<dhiraj> if its partly come loose
<Jowi> !ssh | BobZero
<ubotu> BobZero: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<livingdaylight> Toma-, first i put it in a folder and dump it in /usr/local/bin ?
<berent> dhiraj i checked its ok
<Chade> dhiraj: Ah thanks, I left it for about 15 minutes and then got worried since I heard no sounds coming from my HD and had no LEDS flashing to indicate that anything was going on, when I soft reset my logical partition in windows was exactly as I left it
<berent> dhiraj even speakers play on right only
<omeil> Savage 2 will be released for linux and windows on the same date :D
<Chade> hard reset rather
<dhiraj> hmm k,chade,do one thing,get the gparted live iso frm sourceforge n have a go again
<dhiraj> its helped me more times
<Toma-> livingdaylight: 'touch avi-dvd-16-9 && chmod +x avi-dvd-16-9' then add the script into that file... then 'sudo mv avi-dvd-16-9 /usr/local/bin'
<dhiraj> i hope to hell ur logical partition wasnt ntfs
<Chade> dhiraj: Will do, thanks, if I can't resize it I may just copy everything onto my portable HD and just delete the partition and try again
<Chade> dhiraj: If I say it's NTFS am I screwed?
<dhiraj> as fr berent,hey man,wot mixer do u use
<berent> dhiraj its alsamixer
<dhiraj> m dats y nuthin happened
<dhiraj> no u rent screwed chade
<dhiraj> ntfs resize is still buggy in linux,use sumting like partition manager in windows to reduce its size
<Chade> Ah
<dhiraj> n den with gparted create a partition in unpartitioned space
<Chade> will do, thanks, will get back and tell you how it went
<dhiraj> it shud go well,
<dhiraj> nyways glad to help
<berent> dhiraj : ??
<dhiraj> telll
<dhiraj> i m thinking
<berent> dhiraj its alsamixer
<dhiraj> ya,have u tried out any other distro?
<berent> ya breezy and dapper
<Chade> cheers, one last quick question, I haven't managed to buy a new router since my old one burnt out and I'm connecting through a USB modem atm, will I be able to get that up and running in Ubuntu? Model is a BT Voyager 105
<livingdaylight> Toma-, thank you :D what is the next step now please? :D
<dhiraj> hmm,not dat,sumting other than ubuntu,i think u dual boot berent rite?
<Jowi> berent, maybe the connector that is flaky. wiggle the cable :)
<dhiraj> so both ur speakers work on windows i believe
<BobZero> theres another question?
<berent> dhiraj no
<BobZero> how can i change the resolution for the textmode?
<dhiraj> um so u have only ubuntu
<berent> dhiraj windows never installed but they worked in other
<Jowi> BobZero, set the framebuffer resolution
<Jowi> !framebuffer
<berent> dhiraj versions of ubuntu
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<johnnyfive> has anyone had trouble with midi sound not playing
<ikonia_> johnnyfive nope all great
<berent> !speaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BobZero> sorry but i dont understand @jowi
<Toma-> livingdaylight: make sure you have ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<dhiraj> berent ok i understand,try them out on ur tv or sumting to check if ur speaker cables r ok
<Jowi> BobZero, see at the bottom of the page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<berent> dhiraj they r ok i tested
<dhiraj> hmm,ur alsaixer,the balance slder is in the middle if im not mistaken
<johnnyfive> how can i test midi sound easily
<berent> dhiraj balanceslider of master ?
<dhiraj> ya
<dhiraj> shd be 100 100 ideally
<nio> hello
<voraistos> Hello! Anyone knows how to use make ? I would like it to output the binaries to a certain directory, but i cant find out the command
<berent> dhiraj yes they both increase or decrease simultaneously
<dhiraj> not dat,u see sumting like 100<>100 below?
<nio> i just install ubuntu and i want to set up gnuworld service and i don't know how, what is cvs?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, ok, i have 'em now
<Toma-> livingdaylight: cool
<Toma-> livingdaylight: well, cd into the dir your avi is in, and run the script on it
<Shane-S> I have never done a crontab before, and I put in this 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * ...(code), however the tutorial I am following was "wq" on a new line after that, is that needed?
<Shane-S> was -> has
<dhiraj> oy berent,how olds ur pc like?
<Toma-> livingdaylight: also, its pretty dumb, so try not to confuse it with long/special characters in the filename <:)
<livingdaylight> Toma-, ok, so my avi is in /home/movies
<dhiraj> mebbe d sound card decided enuf was enuf
<Toma-> livingdaylight: it takes about 2-3hrs to convert on a sempron 3200 64bit with crap all optimisations
<Shane-S> anyone see my question, I did not identify myself
* IdleOne wonders if it is easier to type mebbe or maybe? same amount of latters so what is the benefit of mispelling 
<big1> yo
<berent> my pc is 8 years old dhiraj
<IdleOne> Shane-S, yes we saw it
<Toma-> IdleOne: mebbe its cooler? :D
<Shane-S> k, thanks, didn't want to repeat it
<dhiraj> ya so mite b dat,so heres sumting u can do,
<IdleOne> Toma-, purapps it iznt
<Toma-> lol
<livingdaylight> Toma-, wow, that is a while, ok, and after its converted then its a straightforward burning to dvd
<ekimus> are there any other ubuntu flavors (desktop speaking) than xubuntu and kubuntu? I'd like something prepackaged with fluxbox or ion (yes I could just apt-get it but I got really lazy in these things with the convenience ubuntu has:)
<berent> and my brain is almost 26 years old  dhiraj
<dhiraj> get sumting small like dsl frm damnsmalllinux.org or puppy frm puppylinux.org both have excellent hw detection,jus boot frm dem n temme if ur sounds ok there
<livingdaylight> Toma-, so i cd'd into the avi folder how do i connect it to the script?
<dhiraj> else its time u gota new sound cardf
<IdleOne> ekimus, there isnt any pre-pack Fluxubuntu but like you said it isnt hard to get
<Toma-> livingdaylight: yep. just simply burn the DVD.iso to the disc with whatever you want. i didnt let it burn it for me because i always test my isos before burning
<livingdaylight> Toma-, and you're saying if it is a really long name then shortien it?
<Toma-> livingdaylight: avi-dvd-16-9 yourvideo.avi
<omeil> Serious Sam The Second Encounter runs on wine and crossover but sadly with no sound :(
<Toma-> livingdaylight: wish i could :D
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Shane-S> http://www.pastebin.ca/383544 do I need the line after my comment?
<dhiraj> um ekimus theres a prepack
<Toma-> ekimus: just install the server/thin version and then 'sudo apt-get fluxbox'... itll install X and fluxbox for you
<dhiraj> its called fluxbuntu
<dhiraj> its stable
<dhiraj> as far as i see,its at fluxbuntu,org if im not mistaken
<livingdaylight> Toma-, so for eg: Little.Miss.Sunshine[2006] DvDrip[Eng] -aXXo.avi
<livingdaylight>  just rename it Little Miss Sunshine.avi ?
<dhiraj> so i guess u dont nid to go thru all dat
<Toma-> livingdaylight: yeh. even LMS.avi would be easier
<berent> dhiraj and one more important thing : my device manager doesnt open at all a bug buddy window pops up
<dhiraj> hmm,ok,wots d bug
<berent> dhiraj some core is formes
<berent> formed
<dhiraj> no idea,sorry about that
<Robinsjostrom> lets say i have two harddrives, one with vista installed and one blank. can i unplugg the vista harddrive and install ubuntu on the blank one and then plug in the vista drive again after the installation and be able to multiboot?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, cool, that is on its way now?
<dhiraj> but u do try out ur sound berent with puppy linux n teme,y i told u to do dat is coz its 85 mb n easy to download,n shud run like a charm on ur 8yr old system
<Toma-> livingdaylight: are numbers ticking over and ffmpeg running?
<dhiraj> um,jus dat u dont nid to do all the unplugging
<dhiraj> sorry i said dat to robin...
<thepianoguy> hi guys
<livingdaylight> Toma-, it will convert to iso, yea.. Yes, numbers are ticking i don't know if it is ffmpeg or not, but it looks good
<dyrne> Robinsjostrom: yes but it wont be as easy as it would be if you left it connected for ubuntu to detect. but its not exactly hard to do it that way either
<madsen> Ok, I'm reading the MacBook article on help.ubuntu.com/community/, but I'm still a little uncertain about what to do with grub...
<dhiraj> ekimus:checked out fluxbuntu?thers also nubuntu,but i guess its a security distro not a desktop one
<madsen> I'm installing Feisty btw...
<livingdaylight> Toma-, I'm so lucky i stumbled into you :D
<thepianoguy> I'm testing feisty and my kernel doesn't boot (vmlinuz-2.6.20-9-generic) on my Athlon XP
<livingdaylight> Toma-, not everyone can do this
<Toma-> livingdaylight: good. youll have a 'DVD.iso' in that same directory, a folder called DVD, and a file called final.mpg, that you can simply delete once its all done
<dhiraj> madsen
<thepianoguy> after few seconds I select it, it says "tty jobs turned off"
<thepianoguy> and falls to busybox
<madsen> dhiraj: Yeah?
<Robinsjostrom> dyrne: its just that i want to keep the vista drive as it is i have much sensitive data on it. so i dont wanna risk loosing it on the ubuntuinstallation
<dhiraj> u say u cant get grun on
<Toma-> livingdaylight: ahhh theres GUI apps like this all over the place. i just boiled it down to the stuff I want.
<livingdaylight> Toma-, thank you :D
<Toma-> :)
<Toma-> np
<dhiraj> um,dat wont b necessary,robin,u shudnt lose any data
<thepianoguy> this behaviour in feisty is already at least 2 months old and with each upgrade it's the same
<dhiraj> hmm,jus boot into live cd
<thepianoguy> am I doing something wrong? (any new packets need to be installed in Feisty to get kernel wodking)
<dhiraj> madsen
<Toma-> livingdaylight: check out "tovid" and tovid-gui as theyre just the same principle, with a bit more salt and spice
<dhiraj> den open console n type in find /boot/grub/stage1
<Robinsjostrom> dhiraj: ok thank you for the answer. its just that i used linux a couple of years ago and i found the partitioning part hard
<dhiraj> madsen:then it will display a partition do root hd(x,x)
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, how can I update/restore previous working public key for APT?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, i see...i'll have a look
<dhiraj> then grub install
<fds> anders_home: #1
<dhiraj> temme how it went madsen
<dhiraj> welcum back robin,its way easier now
<madsen> dhiraj: Well, the problem is what I tell the installer to do with grub? I guess it shouldn't install it on (hd0)...
<livingdaylight> Toma-, but i'm set now anyways. i just have to remember the command avi-dvd-16-9 yourmovie.avi which i've added to my tommy notes
<omeil> umm does this seem right? sudo cp /home/omeil/Desktop/n/bin /
<Robinsjostrom> dhiraj: good =) that leads to my second question how does vista and ubuntu work together?
<dhiraj> madsen:u can tell it to install on hd0,then fix it up later
<Toma-> livingdaylight: cool :D just type avi then hit tab a couple times
<dhiraj> anything works together
<madsen> dhiraj: Won't that mess up my OS X?
<dhiraj> seriously
<Robinsjostrom> dhiraj: great
<omeil> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Robinsjostrom> and is there any compability issues with ati grapichcards like x700se?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, how can I update/restore previous working public key for APT?
<dhiraj> madsen:um no,nyways ill refer up,i v not done it on a mc bfore
<Toma-> omeil: what are you trying to do?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, true, now that the path has been set ...
<dhiraj> so i think u shudnt install on hd 0 or sumting,ill chk up
<thestriker> can beryl work on dapper?
<omeil> Toma-: copy the contents of the n/bin folder to /bin
<madsen> dhiraj: And it won't be safer to tell it to install on (hd0,3)? (hd0,3 being /dev/sda4, right?)
<Toma-> omeil: dont put stuff in /bin
<omeil> Toma-: its for the cdemu script
<Sbreeze> Anybody interested in helping a newbie setup internet connection sharing...?
<techie> Can anybody tell me how to install a windows program using wine?
<spotted> !ati > spotted
<Toma-> omeil: if anything, put it in /usr/bin
<livingdaylight> Toma-, best to get iso torrents if the intention is to burn to a dvd from the outset. And only use .avi's if iso's aren't available
<dhiraj> um ya,u can install ,but thing is ull have to modify ur mac thing to boot frm dat sda4 optionally,n i think mac doesnt have a boot.inii u can edit
* Sbreeze is confused
<madsen> techie: 'wine WinProgram.exe'
<Toma-> livingdaylight: yeh, but ive got limited bandwidth :)
<madsen> dhiraj: Hmm... And you've done this before ... with rEFIt?
<omeil> Toma-: oh ok :), so ? what would the command be?
<Toma-> omeil: youll want to 'sudo cp /home/omeil/Desktop/n/bin/* /usr/bin'
<techie> <madsen  thanks.
<madsen> techie: np!
<omeil> Tome-: oh ok thx
<livingdaylight> Toma-, i don't^^ but i see how avi's are quicker to download but adding the two processes together it is more time consuming this way would be my guess
<techie> madsen. and after that just give the name of the window program I want to install?
<madsen> techie: What?
<Toma-> livingdaylight: also i have a download limit :( if i download 1 4gb dvd id be capped till the end of the month
<Toma-> so the avi to dvd stuff makes me all happy.
<techie> I have a program called Voicedit in windows do I have to do wine WinProgram.exe and then the name of that program?
<livingdaylight> Toma-, harsh :(
<dhiraj> hey madsen u gota macbook?or an older on
<Toma-> yeeeep
<dhiraj> i mn intel or ppc
<livingdaylight> Toma-, who is your isp ?
<techie> <madsen> I have a program called Voicedit in windows do I have to do wine WinProgram.exe and then the name of that program?
<Toma-> livingdaylight: iinet. in australia. we have terrible internet networks here
<madsen> techie: Hehe, no, WinProgram.exe was just an example.. Just 'wine Voicedit.exe' (if that's what the exe is called.)
<madsen> dhiraj: A month old MacBook.
<madsen> dhiraj: So Intel Core 2 Duo
<techie> madsen.. i will try it.
<dhiraj> refit works
<Askar> I tried feisty 5 recently and was truly dissapointed... I didnt see one single thing that had change :S Tell me whats new?!
<ikonia_> Askar read the docs
<madsen> dhiraj: I know, but I'm just afraid I'll mess something up, if I install grub to (hd0) (aka. MBR).
<ikonia_> Askar not everything is visible
<livingdaylight> Toma-, ok, soundz it...over here (uk) unlimited downloads is pretty standard
<Askar> ikonia_: where can i find the docs?
<ikonia_> livingdaylightits not standards
<madsen> techie: Ok. I hope it works out. Wine can be a frustrating piece of cra---fantastic software!
<ikonia_> Askar ubuntu.com
<dhiraj> hm,u can fix it up later,thing is if it was a pc id say go ahead,since u hav a macbook,im thinking
<madsen> dhiraj: Exactly my concern to. I think I've installed Linux (in various flavours, including Ubuntu) about a hundred times on PCs... But never before on a macbook.
<Robinsjostrom> hey dude is there hard for a beginner to install ati x700se drivers?
<Robinsjostrom> i recon having problems with that in other linuxversions
<Matic`Makovec> I can't update my system with apt-get update because some mirror has some problems (or rather my ssystem has some problems with the mirror). Anyway, this mirror isn't added anywhere in sources.list so I'm woundering how could I remove it?
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: Uhm... If it's not in your sources.list, then apt shouldn't use it - at all...
<Matic`Makovec> I kinda thought that.
<Sbreeze> I have one computer with 2 nics and I have a dsl modem attached to one nic.. how do I share the other nic's with internet
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom should be straight forward
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: Maybe that's the problem apt is having with it...
<Matic`Makovec> madsen, but it obviusly does, and I've never seen that before that's why it amazes me.
<Askar> ikonia_: I cant find a page that says what new.. I found one that said feisty is going to have..windows that wobble..yay :(
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: what mirror is it?
<Matic`Makovec> A wine mirror
<ikonia_> Askar so ?
<ikonia_> Askar what do you want
<techie> Madsen this is what I got: c:\\windows\\system32\voice.exe. Module not found bu the actual program's name is Voice Edit.exe located in   /mnt/windows/Program Files/Panasonic/Voice Editing. Does this makes sense to you?
<Matic`Makovec> madsen, W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Matic`Makovec> W: e elite odpraviti teave, poskusite zagnati apt-get update.
<dhiraj> madsen:Myth: You need rEFIt to install/boot Linux
<dhiraj> You dont. The firmwares built-in boot volume chooser (hold Option to activate it) will recognize Linux boot CDs as well as bootable hard disks and let you boot them. (They may be labeled Windows, though.) For triple-booting youll get only one item in the built-in chooser, but you can use GRUB, LILO, or NTLDR to act as a second-level menu to choose between Windows and Linux. The gptsync tool can be compiled to run on Linux.
<dhiraj> Of course rEFIt makes it easier. For example, it will give you a single menu even for triple-boot setups.
<Matic`Makovec> I'm fully aware I screwed up GPG keys
<ikonia_> techie you may get better help in #wine or #wine-hq
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia: but you still have to install it from commandline? right?
<Askar> ikonia_: A page that lets me see whats new that doesnt show : )
<Matic`Makovec> But only this mirror has problems with it so I _could_ remove it
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom no use synaptic
<techie> ah, thanks.
<LiteWait> /who am i
<ikonia_> Askar read more docs, check the forum, check the wiki
<Askar> ikonia_: Hmm ok.. I will search
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia: oh that really works for installing drivers?...cool
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom the ati drivers are just a apackage
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia_: thats nice
<madsen> techie: Did you run 'wine "/mnt/windows/Program Files/Panasonic/Voice Editing/Voice Edit.exe"'?
<techie> madsen, I will try it now. wait
<LiteWait> newbie just installed feisty.  trying to get all the restricted formats going.  mlb.com videos don't seem to work though.  I don't get an error and i don't know what format they are running.  Installed wincodecs and all the restricted formats from the respository.  And ideas?
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: Hmm... Looks like that repo is indeed in sources.list somewhere...
<techie> madsen when I tried to run it i get: wine: cannot find '/mnt/windows/Program'
<ikonia_> LiteWait 1.) fesity support is in #ubuntu+1 2.) why is a linux newbie using beta software 3.) why have you not read the basic docs
<albacker> guys can someone help me ?! i changed from gnome to fluxbox, but my devices aren't automounted now.. like for example, windows devices, and USB flash disks
<varkatope_> Sbreeze: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<ikonia_> techie you have to escape spaces "program files"
<ikonia_> see the pace
<ikonia_> space
<ikonia_> linux dos not like the space so you need to use escape chars
<Matic`Makovec> madsen, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8934/
<LiteWait> ikonia_ : sorry.  I will move there.  Not a Linux newbie, but a ubuntu newbie.
<madsen> techie: You need to put " " around the path to the exe.
<Toma-> albacker: thats because youre not using gnome anymore.
<techie> madsen thanks.
<madsen> techie: np
<albacker> Toma-, why should ubuntu be linked to gnome in anyway ?!
<ikonia_> albacker gnome is doing the mounting
<albacker> Toma-, doesnt ubuntu mount all my devices [like usb ones]  ?!
<dhiraj> madsen:goddit, install ur grub to ur ubuntu partition ,then use refit,ie install refit to ur mac os x volume,thn u can dual boot using refit,no risks
<albacker> ikonia_, where's the file of gnome that does thjat ?!
<Toma-> albacker: its not... its just that gnome has automounting built in
<ikonia_> albacker dbus intergrated into gnome
<Matic`Makovec> albacker, you can go to kubuntu or something if you don't like it.
<ikonia_> albacker fluxbox has no dbus support - so it can't execute themount
<ikonia_> albacker you have to configure it manually
<madsen> dhiraj: So (hd0,3) (for /dev/sda4), right?
<Jowi> albacker, dbus. you can create your own udev rules or use a file manager that does that for you automatically (like thunar)
<dhiraj> rite
<Matic`Makovec> Does that link give you any idea madsen ?
<albacker> Jowi, how do i know which device is my flash disk to so i can mount it automatically ?!
<dhiraj> den follow the man pages on refit
<albacker> Jowi, lsusb gives this Bus 004 Device 003: ID 10d6:1000 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd MP3 Player
<doctorow> I have a Lenovo t60p. I just reinstalled and updated Ubuntu. It would only boot in 640x480, no matter what resolution I chose from the Screen Resolution panel. After choosing 1080 and rebooting, it can't seem to start X at all. I get the username/password screen, I fill it in, the screen blanks, and then it brings up the username screen again. The same happens with failsafe GNOME as well. Any help is much appreciated.
<Toma-> albacker: thunar is a lightweight filemanager with dbus support
<Toma-> albacker: i use it with e17
<albacker> ok
<albacker> wait..
<ikonia_> albacker it will be seen as a scsi disk
<albacker> ill apt-get it
<ikonia_> albacker apt-get what ?
<Frogzoo> doctorow: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<albacker> ikonia, apt-get install thunar
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: No, in fact it puzzles me quite a bit!
<techie> madsen: I got this:  wine "/mnt/windows/Program Files/Panasonic/Voice Editing/voice editing.exe"
<albacker> Thunar is the file manager designed to be the default file manager of Xfce 4.4
<albacker>  .
<albacker>  This version is an svn snapshot, and thus may contains bugs.
<doctorow> Frogzoo Thanks, will try that now
<Matic`Makovec> madsen, hehe, welcome to the club :)
<dhiraj> Bie ppl,cya tomorrow,
<ikonia_> albacker what version of ubuntu are you using
<Robinsjostrom> is the latest and recommended release of ubuntu 6.10?
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: Unfortunately I've got to go now, I'm in the middle of an install. But I hope you figure it out.
<ikonia_> albacker and the version of thunar in the repo is svn ?
<albacker> ikonia, edgy
<Matic`Makovec> madsen, thanks for trying. Good luck with your install :)
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom yup
<madsen> dhiraj: Thanks for your help!
<madsen> Matic`Makovec: Thanks! :)
<albacker> ikonia, Version: 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom or the LTS version
<techie> maden and then  \\Program Files\\Panasonic\\Voice Editing\\voice editing.exe") not found
<techie> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\mnt\\windows\\Program Files\\Panasonic\\Voice Editing\\voice editing.exe" failed, status c0000135
<ikonia_> albacker wow, unusual to get svn in the repo
<Askar> What do u think of this? I think I agree...
<Askar> http://www.zdnet.com.au/forums/0,139029293,339273880-320075510o,00.htm
<Toma-> albacker: dont install it yet
<albacker> ikonia, is there any .deb or .tar.gz out there..
<ikonia_> albacker use the repo - its the best option
<I-kido> techie u cant mount an .exe file, but u can mount a device
<ikonia_> albacker but I think toma- has info for you
<madsen> techie: looks like that program won't immediately run under wine... Maybe you should try #wine instead... Or check out their website.
<Toma-> albacker: theres a pre-built package from xfce.
<Jowi> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<techie> madsen I will do that
<madsen> techie: Either way, I've got to go now. Good luck with it!
<Toma-> 0.4 is old and horrible. 0.8.0 is great
<techie> madsen... thanks I appreciate the help
<ikonia_> techie have you read the wine docs yet??? you've been asking about this for days
<ikonia_> !wine >techie
<doctorow> Frogzoo OK, I'm running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -- I have a screen that wants me to select my X server driver. Which one should I choose?
<madsen> techie: No problem!
<albacker> Toma-, where did you get it
<Frogzoo> doctorow: what's your vid card?
<Toma-> albacker: can you plz wait a moment?
<albacker> Toma-, of course.
<doctorow> Frogzoo It's an ATI -- the standard one for the Thinkpad T60p; I can look up the exact model, one Sec
<techie> Ikonia. I have been asking about other things for days and you already corrected me once. No, I haven't been asking about this for days. I am trying to learn so as to NOT ICONVENIENCE you as you so bluntly stated yesterday!
<techie> Ikonia. I have not been asking about this specific issue .....
<doctorow> Frogzoo It's ATI Mobility FireGL V5200 - 256 MB
<Frogzoo> doctorow: you can just choose 'ati' for now - you may like to read the docs if you have a more recent card & install the fglrx driver, however ati is fine
<Jowi> techie, I think the channel for wine is #winehq here on freenode
<Frogzoo> doctorow: k, so ati's your only option then
<ikonia_> techie you have been trying to get wine to work for days, so I can grab the logs if you want. I'm just curious if you've read the wine docs yet, which is why I sent you the link
<techie> Jowi, thanks maden had made me aware and I contactd them.
<Jowi> techie, you might get more luck from ppl in there
<ikonia_> techie its no inconvienene
<Jowi> ok
<techie> ikonia thanks ikonia, I will read the respective logs
<ikonia_> techie you'd been asking for days about wine, didn't know if you'd read the wine docs, looking at your problem, you've not
<Toma-> albacker: http://thunar.xfce.org/download.html
<doctorow> Frogzoo It's now prompting me for an "identifier" for the card, the option filled in is "Generic Video Card" is that OK?
<Toma-> albacker: get the "thunar-Bundle"
<ikonia_> techie you want me to get the logs for you ?
<Frogzoo> doctorow: all the defaults are sensible, just click through to where you choose multiple monitor resolutions
<ikonia_> techie a few people gave suggestions that may help you if you've forgot/missed them
<techie> ikonia just give me the links and I will save them or tell me how to save previous information so that I know what I asked for and have not.
<albacker> Toma-, 1 sec
<ikonia_> !wine>techie theres the links for the the wine docs, they are not bad and should get your at least started
<techie> ikonia. thank you ikonia.
<ikonia_> techie then if you have specific problems, you can ask specific rather than just "how to....its not working why, why why"
<ikonia_> techie easy to answer specifics once you've got it working/basic install ok
<doctorow> Frogzoo It's now prompting me for video modes and has a long list of resolutions; should I check them all off?
<techie> ikonia understood. I did not even know a few days ago what was !command such as !wine . I thought these were comands you placed on the terminal. Now I know better not to ask stupid questions. It is a process of learning
<techie> I got it.
<ikonia_> techie everyone learns, but its easy to read the docs and get the basics then ask specifics, hope the docs help
<techie> ikonia thanks.
<Robinsjostrom> can i install ubuntu on an externam WD mnybook?
<Robinsjostrom> mybook
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom check the hardware to see if its compatible
<ikonia_> (I assume a mybook is a laptop)
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia: its an external harddrive
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom you can install it on any disk you want
<doctorow> Frogzoo I've got a long list of resolutions, which ones should I check off?
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom how you boot from it, is up to you
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia: but its possible to boot from it?
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom that depends if your motherboard supports usb boot, or if you want to put the grub boot loader on your primary boot device
<Robinsjostrom> ikonia: http://rasher.dk/UbuntuOnMyBook255/
<ikonia_> Robinsjostrom why are you showing me that
<techie> ikonia thanks again. I was so new at this that just a couple of days ago when you sent !wine and I repeated it on the screen was because I had no inkling that ubotu(the robot) was opening another section on xchat for me to look at the info.
<ikonia_> techie no problem
<doctorow> Frogzoo URGENT I completed the process and now I can't even reboot!
<Frogzoo> doctorow: why not?
<thestriker> a good hub to set up in dapper?
<Frogzoo> thestriker: all hubs will work
<hl5pma> 
<doctorow> Frogzoo It loads the UBUNTU screen with a kind of staitcky bar down the middle of the screen, and never gets to the login
<Frogzoo> doctorow: select 'recovery' from the grub menu - you can then reconfigure your xorg until it works properly
<Frogzoo> !ati | doctorow
<ubotu> doctorow: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia_> thestriker hub ??
<doctorow> Frogzoo How do I get to the Grub menu?
<ikonia_> doctorow boot the pc
<doctorow> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Frogzoo> doctorow: should just come up, before the ubuntu splash - if not, hit esc
<keithhhhh> Is there any problems installing Ubuntu on a Vista system
<Frogzoo> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<koutroumpesis> ffff
<thestriker> ikonia, yes a hub!..for a dc network
<ikonia_> keithhhhh not that I'm aware of as ubuntu doesn't install into the OS
<ikonia_> thestriker what do you want to know ?
<Frogzoo> keithhhhh: you might want to check that grub works ok with vista
<techie> ikonia. very cool indeed now that I am reading about the wine program etc... It makes a lot of sense especially now that I know where to find the "documenation" to read about.
<keithhhhh> ikonia_:  I mean put Ubuntu on a separate partition?
<thestriker> ikonia, just wanted to know if a good hub is out there..i had some problem with linuxdcpp(client)..in the sharing facility..when i share one particular folder it shares the whole drive
<bryanl> can i remove mozilla-thunderbird without removing xubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia_> thestriker hubs shouldn't matter as they are nothing to do with the OS's
<ikonia_> bryanl yes, select it from synaptic and remove it
<techie> Ikonia, i must have come across like a "duh" asking so many stupid questions and trying to survive the first few days as an Ubuntu user. Augh!! and double augh!
<doctorow> ikonia Frogzoo I'm at the GRUB menu -- what do I do now?
<thestriker> ikonia,  thanx
<bryanl> ikonia_: nope, it still wants to remove xubuntu-desktop
<techie> Ikonia there is a definite struglle for that first learning curve!
<opetznick> hi i'm trying: mount 192.168.35.11:/nfsroot /mnt/nfsroot and get mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfs' - do i have to enable something special?
<keithhhhh> is it possible to make a dual boot vista / ubuntu system
<Shane-S> http://www.pastebin.ca/383544 that is what I typed when I ran crontab -e, is that correct?
<ikonia_> keithhhhh documents don't suggest otherwise that I've read
<bryanl> keithhhhh: sure... just make sure to install vista first.  i don't see why you couldn't dual boot
<rafa> hello
<rafa> friends i have one question
<pax> I for one welcome our vista overlords. don't know about grub.
<doctorow> Frogzoo I think that the problem may be where it's asking me how much RAM to use; the spec-sheet says 256MB, so I typed in 256000 is that right?
<ikonia_> bryanl well vista uses a different boot loader - so theres one possability bit documentation suggests it's possible
<Askar> Helpp! I have no /etc/inittab :(
<ikonia_> Askar create one
<ikonia_> Askar are you using fesity still
<ikonia_> (remembers this discussion )
<bryanl> ikonia_: it doesn't matter. grub can compensate.  thats why i said install ubuntu second
<Frogzoo> doctorow: just enter '256'
<rafa> i installed ubuntu in my durun wit sis adapter video onboard
<ikonia_> bryanl grub can compensate for a boot loader that wasn't written scince grub has been updated
<rafa> but no function correct
<doctorow> Frogzoo OK, that was my initial configuration
<ikonia_> bryanl docs suggest it can but you need to tweak
<ikonia_> bryanl but that is a risk
<bryanl> ikonia_: i know how grub works, and grub can make vista boot
<Askar> inkonia_: no now its feisty.. Is it that easy? I mean there must be something in the file, I dont know what?
<ikonia_> bryanl great
<ikonia_> Askar you asked about this the other day, fesity is in #ubuntu+1 and this is a known bug on the forums
<Askar> ikonia_: sorry i meant edgy..
<Askar> ikonia_: :(
<ikonia_> Askar still a known problem, still available on the forums
<ikonia_> Askar bottom line is "create one"
<doctorow> Frogzoo OK, going to give up for now -- thanks for the help!
<wo0lverine> hello
<Askar> ikonia_: "It has do to with the fact that Ubuntu is replacing sysvinit with something new and shiny called upstart. "
<ikonia_> nope
<ikonia_> still need an inittab
<simon__> hello
<ikonia_> !upstart >askar
<kane77> how do I redirect output of a process into a file while still having the output outputed in terminal? (so basicaly save a copy of it)
<simon__> is here anybody who was installing ubuntu on virtual machine /
<Askar> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia_> kane77 tee
<albacker> ## Checking for Gtk+ >= 2.6.0
<albacker> pkg-config --atleast-version=2.6.0 gtk+-2.0
<albacker> !! Please install Gtk+ 2.6.0 or above and the Gtk+ development files. Gtk+ can be
<albacker> where do i find GTK+ >= 2.6.0 ?
<ikonia_> albacker if its not in the repo - you'd have to build it, which may break gnome
<kane77> ikonia_, thanx
<ikonia_> albacker what are you trying to build
<albacker> ikonia, thunar..
<albacker> 0.8 needs GTK >=2.6.0 it look like i have an older version.
<albacker> ikonia, how do i know my vers of GTK+ ?
<ikonia_> albacker whats the problem with using the packaged version from ubuntu repo's ?
<Crazytom> are there any wireless guru's around?
<albacker> ikonia_, Toma told me it was an older version, and 0.8 is much more better.
<asoldier> I came here to do two things, chew bubble gum and kick ass..... and I'm all out of bubble gum....
<ikonia_> albacker well you risk breaking your system dependencies for your whole box, so its up to you
<r_rehashed> how do I remove the icons of the Hard-disk partitions on my desktop, without unmounting the partitions?
<Crazytom> i'm having trouble getting any of my wireless cards working
<ikonia_> r_rehashed its a rare gconf2 setting
<ikonia_> r_rehashed hidden away
<r_rehashed> ok, ty
<albacker> ikonia_, ill go for repo's one
<tuxcrafter> does someone know how to unmount a dir with lufs ftpfs
<r_rehashed> ikonia_: can I use `configuration editor' to edit gconf?
<albacker> ikonia_, with thunar, looks much better. and yeah it worked :)
<_Krull_> Can someone help me install a theme from a tgz file PLEASE
<Crazytom> is ifconfig eth1 up not supposed to work on ubuntu?
<dyrne> _Krull_: gtk theme?
<_Krull_> file
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. how to change the splash screen background? Splash screen that I mean is, when we enter user name and password, there will be a screen dat shows loading nautilus, etc .. I want to change the background not the image ... please help me
<r_rehashed> ikonia_: when I search for `hidden away', it shows, `pattern not found'
<_Krull_> yes
<Lord_Maynoth> Does anyone here know if it is necessary to do a "sudo make install" instead of just "make install"
<dyrne> _Krull_: unpack the file. in gnome ithink you can do this just by doubleclicking and using fileroller or whatever to open it and drag the directory to your desktop
<Hantu_jeruk_nipi> halo
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, guys. DOes anyone have an idea about this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8934/ ?
<dyrne> _Krull_: then open a terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop" hit enter and type sudo mv directoryname/ /usr/share/themes/  i believe
<dyrne> _Krull_: not on ubuntu right now but i think /usr/share/themes/ is right
<_Krull_> archive manager won't open it
<Lord_Maynoth> what is the difference between "make clean" and make "uninstall"
<erUSUL> Lord_Maynoth: clean rm's the object files and other intermediate files of the compilation form the source tree. uninstall does what it claims
<LearningToFly> Where can i find IRC channel list &
<dyrne> _Krull_: well do this first then "tar xfvz filename"
<erUSUL> LearningToFly: of the whole freenode network? /list
<Lord_Maynoth> erUSUL, can you "make uninstall" then "make clean"?
<Robinsjostrom> if i have a hardrive with vista installed can i then install ubuntu on that disk and multiboot both vista and ubuntu?
<zipito> hi! does ubuntu runs Oracle 10.2.0 ?
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. how to change the splash screen background? Splash screen that I mean is, when we enter user name and password, there will be a screen dat shows loading nautilus, etc .. I want to change the background not the image ... please help me
<erUSUL> Lord_Maynoth: it could be that the clean erases the info that the uninstall part needs to do its job
<c03> video lags in fullscreen
<c03> in vlc
<c03> got intel graphics
<Lord_Maynoth> erUSUL, Thanks
<sky_walkie> hi KeeNaf - go to control Center -> Login Window -> Users and try change Default Face
<Brendan1> Is there a way to install non-kernel upgrades, but hold back the new kernel?
<c03> Can anoyone help me ?
<Feliziano> hola
<jo_> hello people :)
<erUSUL> Lord_Maynoth: no problem
<Feliziano> alguien habla castellano?
<Shane-S> I need help my crontab job doesn't seem to be running, can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<erUSUL> !es | Feliziano
<ubotu> Feliziano: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_Krull_> I done it but there are two files to choose from in 'install theme', one is gtk-2.0, and the other is a gzip file Cheetah-Overlaid.emerald
<jo_> !es
<Lord_Maynoth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jo_> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<jo_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jo_> Feliziano: !es > Feliziano
<Brendan1> castellano no es lo mismo que espanol
<jo_> no
<erUSUL> jo_: do not play here with the bot... use /msg ubotu es
<jo_> !castellano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about castellano - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snille> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo_> erUSUL: not playing
<erUSUL> Brendan1: really? and what is the difference?
<snille> !kibadock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brendan1> they are related though, if s/he speaks castellano, he probably speaks spanish too
<_Krull_> dynre, think you know what to instruct me now?
<mmartinez> Sounds to me like Synaptic is the closest equivalent of "Add and Remove Programs" + "Program Files" in Windows.....is this a correct assumption?
<erUSUL> Brendan1: i'm spanish from spain and i can tell you that both are the same :)
<Brendan1> Really? I thought people who spoke castillian got really offended if you said they were
<mmartinez> Brendan1....
<Brendan1> maybe I'm thinking of catalan
<jo_> Brendan1: castellano is spanish and you mean catalan?
<NoWhereToTurn> 'Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)' <--- after upgrading to 2.6.15-28-386  .. 2.6.15-26-386 boots fine
<NoWhereToTurn> also noticed that the problem entries in Grub had no "initrd /initd.." lines.. even after adding them still no change
<Lord_Maynoth> what are the implications of doing a "make install" without using "sudo"?
<Brendan1> So...is it possible to get upgrades without upgrading the kernel? Or am I just stuck not upgrading?
<mmartinez> Brendan....that is something I never understood....what differentiates Castellano from the Spanish I know (which is Mexican Spanish)?
<jo_> i need to know how much VideoRAM my card has, where can i see it, under lspci -v????????
<JohnRobert> mmartinez: do you know kirk martinez?
<rlj> is there a way to tune the interval for kjournald accessing the drive (and what does it actually do? is it needed?) in order to be able to have my laptop drive spin down to save power?
<voraistos> mmartinez the difference is in the accent
<mmartinez> LOL.....accent?
<Hoxzer> ~~
<jo_> i need to know vram, what do i type in termina?????
<voraistos> well, in Madrid the call it Madriz
<erUSUL> !repeat > jo_
<mmartinez> You mean...donde el acento suena en las palabras dichas or escritas?
<voraistos> si, pero, sabes, no soy espanol at all dude
<jo_> erUSUL: you wanna help or correct me? cause i'm not here for fun
<jo_> erUSUL: aha, ok
<mmartinez> Ubotu....are you around?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you around? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mmartinez> Oh...you a bot...
<erUSUL> jo_: lspci -v | grep ' prefet*'
<mmartinez> I wasn't aware of that...
<Brendan1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Xif> what's a good distributed shell for Ubuntu?
<jo_> erUSUL: thanks a lot man
<mmartinez> BASH....
<Khaatio> sh
<mmartinez> it's Ubunt's default...que no?
<Khaatio> the default is tcsh
<voraistos> yeah wanna talk about bash ? im just compiling it :P
<mmartinez> Khaatio...what is : tcsh?
<Xif> yeah but it's not distributed
<erUSUL> Khaatio: wrong it is bash or dash
<Crazytom> iwconfig see's my wireless card but then it says "no such device"
<BobZero> hi
<BobZero> i tried to install openssh
<Crazytom> can someone please give me a hand?
<voraistos> hmm if i remember they made dash standard in ubuntu, not bash anymore
<ikonia_> Crazytom then it doesn't see your card
<ikonia_> voraistos yup, spot on its dash
<Crazytom> it gives me stats on it
<erUSUL> voraistos: only for /bin/sh the login shell it's still bash afaik
<BobZero> but the configure cant finde an acceptable c compiler
<voraistos> stupid imho
<ikonia_> erUSUL ahh so sh is a sylink to dash, but basj is still bash
<Crazytom> also i see it in the network settings gui
<ikonia_> BobZero is a c compiler installed
<ikonia_> Crazytom so configure it in the gui
<killown> I have erased gub but now I want to install again and I dont get I have ubuntu live disc....  I need  grub again please help -me
<Brendan1> I thought bash was the standard for just about all Linux
<voraistos> to exec configure you better use bash
<ikonia_> killown without a live cd - you cannot do anything
<BobZero> how i can check if a comlpiler is installed?
<killown> I have  tried grub-install /dev/hda it dont work
<ikonia_> Brendan1 its the most popular
<Crazytom> it wont connect
<ikonia_> !grub >killown
<killown> ikonia, but I have live cd
<erUSUL> ikonia_: afaics yes you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash to make sh point to bash
<killown> ikonia, !grub help dont help
<voraistos> apt-get install build-essential      for a nice c compiler :)
<killown> I do update-grub
<erUSUL> BobZero: install build-essential
<killown> it dont work
<ikonia_> killown why not
<ikonia_> killown why doesn't that help
<ikonia_> killown what errors do you get
<BobZero> i dont understand
<killown> why I follow tutorial and dont get sucess
<Crazytom> ikonia it won't connect to my network
<killown> ikonia, /dev/hda not exist
<mmartinez> maybe the nic is fine....
<voraistos> /dev/hdb then
<killown> how I set grub to mbr? then?
<mmartinez> maybe it's your access point....
<voraistos> or hdc, hdd, etc ..
<killown> voraistos, too not exist
<Crazytom> i've actually tried two and windows
<killown> nothing hd* exist
<ikonia_> killown is your primary boot disk /dev/hda ?
<erUSUL> killown: have you checked the wiki page ubotu send you??
<killown> ikonia, yes
<voraistos> hey you mean in grub ?
<voraistos> doesnt work like that.
<ikonia_> killown and on the livecd /dev/hda doesn't exist ?
<killown> yes
<killown> dont exist
<killown> how I do to create /dev/hda?
<killown> I need mbr
<voraistos> they call it hd(0,0) for hda i think
<Crazytom> both my wireless cards showed up without ndiswrapper but neither worked so i installed it
<ikonia_> killown if your disk is /dev/hda and its not seen on the live cd - either your disk is broke or your ide chipset is not supported
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know any way to make a deb file other than checkinstall?
<voraistos> or he dsnt have ide
<killown> ikonia, but I can mount /dev/hda3 << too not exist
<ikonia_> Lord_Maynoth yup but its long
<ikonia_> killown fdisk -l /dev/hda please
<killown> however I can to mount
<ikonia_> killown sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<killown> but I am not in linux now
<killown> sorry
<ikonia_> killown forget it then
<Lord_Maynoth> ikonia, is their a guide for it?  I would really love to make this program I compiled into a deb but checkinstall can't do it
<killown> ok
<ikonia_> Lord_Maynoth there is but I don't have access to the web at this moment
<c03> can anyone help with ubuntu fullscreen xgl lag problem???
<ikonia_> Lord_Maynoth so I can't search for you
<killown> ikonia, I have installed windows xp and it erased grub
<ikonia_> killown yes, I understand that
<killown> have huge problem
<ikonia_> killown no you don't
<B|00d|u5T> what up all
<voraistos> killown yeah. dont install malware anymore please
<Lord_Maynoth> ikonia, what should I search for I will be happy to :)
<ikonia_> Lord_Maynoth debian deb packaging - something like that
<B|00d|u5T> im tryin to get a runnable dvd burning proggie i tried k9copy and it freezes up everytime i clik the open folder any other dvd copying proggie ideas?
<voraistos> Lord* if you go on the ubuntu help page, they have a tutorial
<B|00d|u5T> sorry wrong chan
<killown> ikonia, I too tried to install grub in /dev/fd0 My floopy disc but /dev/fd0 also not exist
<Lord_Maynoth> ikonia, thanks
<B|00d|u5T> well w8 thats a ubuntu question
<voraistos> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/
<ikonia_> killown you don't install grub to /dev/X  grub works in a different way, which is you had read the docs you said you had you would know
<killown> ok
<B|00d|u5T> dosnt grub install to root
<B|00d|u5T> ?
<Crazytom> what's about the best time to come here for help because I see it is way too crowded and there are too many people asking questions and too few people with the knowledge.  oh and I have to leave.  thanks for the help i did get  i'll be back later
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T what ?
<ikonia_> Crazytom its always like this
<Crazytom> ikonia really?
<ikonia_> Crazytom this is quiet
<voraistos> usually its worse
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia -- i tried usin k9copy to copy dvds and it freezes up when i click open.... any idas of other good dvd copiers
<B|00d|u5T> Crazytom -- i was on here late last night askin a million questions and im here early this mourn lol
<B|00d|u5T> thats just me ;0)
<voraistos> i created a personnal channel to help people when its too crowded
<SoulChild> HEY ALL: short question: do i need the Sources in me repositories ?
<voraistos> nope
<voraistos> but they can be usefull
<SoulChild> for ?
<voraistos> compiling stuff :)
<B|00d|u5T> SoulChild - you need to add under 3rd party tab in Software Sorces
<Crazytom> i have to go climbing now, so I guess i'll come back tommorow morning to get my wireless fixed
<B|00d|u5T> system/admin/software sources
<B|00d|u5T> thrird party tab
<Kronuz> morning
<Khaatio> night
<B|00d|u5T> and type deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb
<B|00d|u5T> and add
<B|00d|u5T> and
<Khaatio> don't morning
<Kronuz> hey, I have a GeForce 6600 but I can't select my monitor's native resolution (1280x1024), does anybody know how can I activate the option?
<Khaatio> use old video card
<B|00d|u5T> then
<ikonia_> Kronuz are you using the nvidia drivers ?
<Kronuz> I have a ViewSonic VX922 LCD monitor
<Kronuz> ikonia_: I think I am
<B|00d|u5T> add this one 2   deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<ikonia_> Kronuz what do you mean - are you yes or no, did you install them ? did you configure them ?
<Kronuz> ikonia_, I got them and Beryl
<B|00d|u5T> add this too   deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<Kronuz> ikonia_, with a script that said it would install NVIDIA drivers
<ikonia_> Kronuz beryl has nothing to do with this, why are you trying to mess with beryl when you havn't sorted your video cards out
<ikonia_> Kronuz what script ?
<Kronuz> and when I start X it says NVIDIA
<B|00d|u5T> any suggestions on Ubuntu dvd copying, im assuming you have seen my prob with k9copy
<ikonia_> Kronuz thats a good sign
<marin> http://wimaxequipment.blogspot.com/
<Khaatio> use general nvidia driver
<Kronuz> ikonia_, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<Kronuz> that's where I found the script
<ikonia_> Kronuz ughhhhh
<ikonia_> !nvidia >Kronuz
<Khaatio> ugh
<ikonia_> Kronuz read that link - forget beryl for the moment and try those instructions
<Kronuz> ikonia_, which instructions?
<Kronuz> oh
<ikonia_> !nvidia >Kronuz
<Kronuz> :)
<Kronuz> thanks
<ikonia_> no problem
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia -- any suggestions on dvd copy software for ubuntu?
<ikonia_> Kronuz waslk before running
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T what about it
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia - - i tried k9copy but it freezes everything when i click open..
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T and..... ?
<aKKiLLa> Hey guys, I want to resize my ubuntu pqartiton and install windows xp on a small part of my drive so I can run this custom app for my company.    Is there an easy way to install windows on my ubuntu comp and still get the dual bot options?
<ikonia_> aKKiLLa install windows, then ubuntu - dead easy
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia -- i need one that dosn't freez up when i click open to select a dvd then shut down :)
<aKKiLLa> yeah not what I want to do
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T search synaptic for the programs then
<aKKiLLa> maybe what I need to do
<robdeman> hi folks.. how can I make a backup.tar.gz from directory 'mydirectory' and then skip all .mpg files in 'mydirectory' ?
<Jowi> aKKiLLa, windows will overwrite your grub.
<Khaatio> first you have to delete the partition
<ikonia_> aKKiLLa ok - install windows, then re-install grub
<LINCE3> hello people
<Jowi> !grub | aKKiLLa
<ubotu> aKKiLLa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phaedrus444> ello..anyone here have the z810 cups driver for lexmark printers?..apparently the website to get is down...been trying for like a week
<aKKiLLa> thanks
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia -- thats my question.. i dont know any names of the burning programs except that one
<LINCE3> I have some problems installing edgy
<Nitro> I got to ask..
<aKKiLLa> I was wondering how hard getting grub reinstalled
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T search for"dvd"
<Nitro> For a laptop, what's best, Gnome or KDE?
<B|00d|u5T> k sorry didn't konw that'd werk
<aKKiLLa> wow awsome... thanks for the link
<LINCE3> the process crash at 82% (scanning mirror)
<Kronuz> ikonia_, hey, by the way, I tried to activate the other repositories in the package manager... and I was getting a weird error during refresh... something like it couldn't lock the directory or something
<PipIWYG> Hi Guys... I get the following error when I launch the installer
<LINCE3> "configuring apt"
<LINCE3> how can I skip this step?
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T well you didn't try very hard,just brough up 5 apps for me
<ikonia_> 6 apps sorry
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia_ -- really???? whats their names i see no dvd copying programs
<ikonia_> search
<ikonia_> enable repo's and search
<aKKiLLa> what is the tool to resize partition?
<LjL> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ikonia_> aKKiLLa gparted
<PipIWYG> Hi Guys... I get the following error when I launch the installer: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: The remote application did not send a reply. The message bus security policy blocked the reply. The reply timeout expired or the network connection was broken. Gnome will still try to restart the settings dameon, next time you log in
<aKKiLLa> danx
<techie> trying to help a friend to try ubuntu liveced, everytime he reboots his windows the it overpasses ubuntu and goes back to windows. What can I tell him to do to insure that ubuntu will load up?
<B|00d|u5T> i got dvdr+Rw tools and all those shits but you cant copy a dvd with them shits
<ikonia_> aKKiLLa boot fromthe cd
<LjL> techie: go into the BIOS and select the CD as the first boot medium?
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T I don't need to see the lanague
<aKKiLLa> ok
<ikonia_> techie that was mean for you not aKKiLLa
<B|00d|u5T> k
<techie> Ikonia...are we talking about the livecd question?
<techie> ok
<ikonia_> techie yes, make sure the bios is set to boot fromthe cd
<ikonia_> as ljl suggested
<techie> i will tell him that .
<mweichert_> does anyone else has problems with rdesktop after upgrading to feisty fawn?
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, guys. DOes anyone have an idea about this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8934/ ?
<ikonia_> mweichert_ you'll get a better response in #ubuntu+1
<B|00d|u5T> i just dont understand why you cant help man i asked for the name of a program.. and instead you find the answer to my question evidentally 6 answers and dont tell me the name sorry getting a bit frustrated i wouldn't be asking you if i hand't already looked thats why i need help.....
<mweichert_> rdesktop is now *painlessly* slow
<mweichert_> ikonia: oh okay thanks
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T I'm trying to teach you how to do things yourself - rather than be spoonfed
<B|00d|u5T> i appreciate it
<B|00d|u5T> but i know how to search in synaptic package manager
<B|00d|u5T> i had to install beryl
<Kronuz> hey, I have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 processor and I'm using 32 bit Ubuntu, should I get linux-image-386 or linux-image-686?
<B|00d|u5T> and ran ubuntu for almost 2 years
<SaLoMoN> Kronuz,
<B|00d|u5T> just got a dvd burner a year ago
<SaLoMoN> try k8
<xopher> Kronuz, just get the -generic
<SaLoMoN> or k7
<Kronuz> o_O
<SaLoMoN> or generic
<SaLoMoN> ..
<B|00d|u5T> was running windows for the past year cuz i could never find software with ubuntu that acutally worked to COPY dvds
<B|00d|u5T> that was my question
<seb-_> hello, does anyone know whether there is a support for the nforce 570 ultra chipset in ubuntu 6.10?
<Kronuz> :P
<Kronuz> I think it's already installed then
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T you can't know how to search - if I get 6 apps and you get nothing
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T enable the repo's and search
<ikonia_> they may not be of any use to you, but at least try them see if they are what you want
<Surb> what can I use to resize my / partition?
<PipIWYG> Yea, I have to agree... getting help in this place is absoluetly ridiculous.I don't know why they even have this irc channel on the darn web site... it's filled with a bunch or arrogant "we know it all, and you can figure it out for yourself" people
<B|00d|u5T> is there a repository address i need to add besieds the beryl repos i added to install it?
<ikonia_> PipIWYG if its that bad - don'task
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T all the ubuntu ones are a good start
<ikonia_> PipIWYG on the other hand the people asking the questions could be people who refuse to read the documents to understand the basics
<ikonia_> PipIWYG which makes people who can help not want to spoon feed them the answer
<old_cymuHep>  !
<old_cymuHep> !GD
<Robinsjostrom> one spoon for mommy, one spoon for daddy........
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|00d|u5T> see i was usin vobcopy but you gotta interlace the video and audio b4 u burn when u use that prog
<robper> I've got Ubuntu 6.10 so I can boot from a kingston USB key.. but I can't seem to get the network up and running.. care to give me some suggestions? DHCP btw
<ikonia_> !ru >old_cymuHep
<old_cymuHep> !gd
<osghaier> salut
<JHSands> Hello all. I am looking at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport page and wondering what wireless card (WPA2 capable) is recommended for "out of the box"
<ikonia_> robper can you see eth0 ? or the network card in the network config gui
<old_cymuHep> ikonia_
<old_cymuHep> ????
<old_cymuHep> LOL
<leros> My pointer bounces when I put it near the edge of my screen. Is there anyway to stop this? Its causing problems for synergy.
<ikonia_> old_cymuHep what ?
<Dr_willis> leros,  bounces?
<old_cymuHep> ikonia_ so what i am rus?
<osghaier> hello
<Kronuz> ikonia_, I have the nvidia-gfx installed and running
<old_cymuHep> ikonia_ i dont need that channel
<ikonia_> old_cymuHep my mistake
<zero-9376> does anyone know if its possible to return a remote app (from putty) to the local display?
<osghaier> i am french
<Kronuz> ikonia_, then how come I can't select the 1280x1024 resolution?
<leros> dr_willis, like it bounces a few pixels of the edge. Instead of just sitting there
<old_cymuHep> ikonia_ ;)
<ikonia_> zero-9376 you need a local X server running on windows
<Matic`Makovec> Hey, guys. Does anyone have an idea about this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8934/ ?
<ikonia_> Kronuz do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see whats available
<Dr_willis> zero-9376,  you mean have a X aplication jump from a X display on  one machine, and reappear on a 2nd machine?
<old_cymuHep> !gd-lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd-lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JHSands> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kronuz> ikonia_, I'm there, what's next? select nvidia driver?
<zero-9376> i have an app on windows through ssh and xming (xserver) but want to send it back to the local display
<Dr_willis> leros,   not sure ive ever seen it do that.  You could try some other window manager as a test. to see if it has a similer effect.  It may be some effect of a gnome setting to auto switch desktops, or window border settings./
<Kronuz> (vesa is selected by default)
<ikonia_> Kronuz yup, the menu should walk you through it
<ikonia_> leros you need an X server running on your local machine
<Kronuz> ikonia_, okay, let me see... thanks :)
<leros> ikonia_, what do you mean?
<ikonia_> leros is your local machine windows ?
<Kronuz> ikonia_, now it's asking me for the bus identifier :S
<leros> my local machine is windows running the synergy server, ubuntu is the client.
<ikonia_> Kronuz that should be fine
<Kronuz> the default one?
<ikonia_> Kronuz yes - it should be filled in already
<zero-9376> anyone know anything about this
<Kronuz> how much RAM should I use?
<Kronuz> (I have 2 Gigs in my PC)
<ikonia_> leros so you will need an X server on your windows client to export X11 apps to your dkestop
<ikonia_> Kronuz leave it blank
<Kronuz> ok
<Kronuz> :S
<JHSands> has anyone used a 3Ware 8006 Sata controller ?
<leros> i dont want to to do that. I just want to be able to use my mouse and keyboard on both machines.
<ikonia_> JHSands I think so - hang on
<ikonia_> lerosyou need a KVM
<Kronuz> ikonia_, should I use framebuffer?
<ikonia_> Kronuz nah
<dyrne> zero-9376: you want to xforward something?
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everybody
<ikonia_> leros  you need a kvm
<krawallequalle> the internet is for chilporn and terrorism.
<zero-9376> say i have azureus running over ssh on my windows machine can i send it to the local/server display?
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia -- didn't mean to have an attitude w u bro, jus a lil frustrated and tired
<Chai_Sangeen> can anyone help me out with sql-ledger i installed it but i don;t see any files on the /var/www/
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T I'm frustrated of helping people who can't be bothered, thats why I don't spoon feed
<ikonia_> takl of spoonfeeding, here we go again
* ikonia_ braces himself for the next techie question
<leros> ikonia_ im using synergy right now and it works fine. i know what im doing
<ikonia_> leros I may have got your question mixed up with someone elses - sorry
<ikonia_> leros channel is moving fast
<leros> ikonia_ is ok
<Brendan1> Does anyone know how to get the visualizers goom of galaktos working in VLC? Are they not compiled in the default VLC package? Do I have to recompile VLC?
<Brendan1> *goom or galaktos
<zero-9376> nobody? i have cant find anything on google regarding this
<ikonia_> zero-9376 what do you want
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia_ - im installin gnomebaker im guessin i can copy with it
<Kronuz> ikonia_, now I'm in the part it's asking me about my monitor's refresh rates
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T yup, thats not bad
<Kronuz> it's a LCD monitor
<poogle> my X only looks good the first time running after a reboot. after the first time, the resolution is huge. what would cause this?
<ikonia_> Kronuz just continue on
<B|00d|u5T> right on
<|thunder> AT&T just called here, some jack ass was try to tell he they had 6 GigaByte high speed. i was like "try again."
<zero-9376> i have an app in a remote session (via ssh with xming) and want to 'export' the app back to the main display
<ikonia_> zero-9376 ok
<ikonia_> zero-9376 whats not clear
<Kronuz> ikonia_, now I should just restart X, right?
<ikonia_> Kronuz yeah
<Kronuz> ctrl+alt+bksp
<Kronuz> brb
<zero-9376> i dont know how to export the application back without killing it
<ikonia_> zero-9376 your not going to be able to as its running on a remote X server you really need to do it before launching the app
<|thunder> Kronuz; ther are safer ways of restarting X. like /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<B|00d|u5T> sweet
<zero-9376> so i cant 'move' a running app...what i want to do is start a torrent program on my laptop remotely then send it back without killing the torrent program
<|thunder> Kronuz; but its best to logout of X first
<Kronuz> ikonia_, well, the resolution worked (although it's using 50Hz, and I believe my LCD's is 60Hz)
<B|00d|u5T> supposobly its copying the dvd now
<ikonia_> |thunder that doesn't restart X - just gdm
<B|00d|u5T> lets see
<|thunder> wrong
<ikonia_> Kronuz well thats a start
<B|00d|u5T> if ubuntu runs this good while burning i will be very impressed
<ikonia_> |thunder really, I'm surprised, but fair enough
<Kronuz> but beryl is not working now :(
<ikonia_> Kronuz of course its not
<Kronuz> oh
<ikonia_> Kronuz you need to configure beryl again
<|thunder> B|00d|u5T; then why does it restart my nvidia driver ?  its all of X, not just the greeter.
<Kronuz> hmm... I didn't configure it last time, I just used the script I told you about
<ikonia_> !beryl >Kronuz
<ikonia_> there you go
<ikonia_> Kronuz also check the ubuntu wiki - great info on there
<JHSands> ikonia: this is the only thing I have found regarding the 3ware SATA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/3ware_9500
<JHSands> but mine is an 8006
<ikonia_> JHSandsI forgot abotu you - sorry hang on a minute
<ikonia_> JHSands let me check minue
<Jowi> B|00d|u5T, |thunder: "pstree" is a nice command. let's you know which parent process own which child. gdm -> Xorg
<Jowi> gdm starts Xorg
<ikonia_> JHSandssorry mine is a 9xxxx too
<JHSands> thanks for your time ikonia :)
<ikonia_> wt8008:0c.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 9xxx-series SATA-RAID
<ikonia_> JHSands sorry I forgot about you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb cstrippie!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic worldgenesis!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ndee!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic frenky!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<larsivi> I just dist-upgraded to Feisty, but seems to not get proper dns - only thing I'm getting to is Freenode :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb banny01!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic anti-tedd!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ruckus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic rgrimm!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Robinsjostrom> larsivi: wow almost totaly isolated
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb kilroy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic hansent!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic schitzo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic rocketman!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<B|00d|u5T> darn gnomebaker isn't werkin either
<ikonia_> larsivi 1.) does disupgrade move to fesity - I didn't think it did 2.) fesity support is in #ubuntu+1 3.) if you can resolve freenode then you have name resolvutioneither via dns or the hsots file
<techie_> What a good resource/book for learning the Linux language?
<thestriker> i have put 7 gb on the root system and 2 gb on the home..does this mean my /home is on the 2 gb
<larsivi> ikonia_: thanks, will check out the other channel (but was able to dist-upgrade, yes :) )
<Robinsjostrom> thestriker: yes
<killermach> I installed avidemux w/ synaptic and I see that it installed file /usr/share/menu/avidemux  but I don't see it on my menu.. how do I get it on the Applications menu?
<B|00d|u5T> hrmmmm could all thsee errors b becuz i never mounted my cdrom drive
<B|00d|u5T> or does it automatically do that
<B|00d|u5T> on install
<B|00d|u5T> hrmm
<thestriker> Robinsjostrom, how many gbs have u kept 4 ur root system?
<Robinsjostrom> thestriker: i use vista =P
<dustin_> help i crashed my x server when upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 what do i do
<thestriker> Robinsjostrom, sorry..but ur on the ubuntu forums right?
<Robinsjostrom> thestriker: yea im just reading and helping if i can
<Heavenquake> Some time ago, I stumbled upon an aptitude/apt-get command that downloaded all files needed to build a given package. Like headerfiles 'nd such.. I don't remember what the command was?
<psynaps3> how do i create a vcd from dat files? which tool should i use?
<thestriker> Robinsjostrom, ok so now u have upgraded to vista from ubuntu..do i get it right?
<zero-9376> Heavenquake: build-essentials
<thestriker> Robinsjostrom: wat i wanna ask is how much did u keep when u used to use?
<thestriker> i have kept 7 gb and i am having problems now
<dyrne> dustin_: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  choose the defautl options and select vesa as your driver. or just sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and scroll down to Driver nv or ati or nvidia and change to Driver "vesa"
<Robinsjostrom> thefish: what kind of problems are you having?
<Heavenquake> zero-9376: Not that. I mean, in order to for example build KDevelop from source, then there were some command to download all files needed to build that certain package
<techie_> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<|thunder> thanks Jowi , and i was right, restarting gdm restarts X
<B|00d|u5T> none of these programs are working for copying dvds
<heinz55> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?z8nBe44s
<dyrne> Heavenquake: like apt-get -b source packagename ?
<zero-9376> Heavenquake: do you mean apt-get source
<|thunder> B|00d|u5T; nope, it suxx, you have to run dvdshrink under wine
<B|00d|u5T> |thunder -- do u konw of a page explaining how to install wine?
<|thunder> its easy
<ikonia_> !ine B|00d|u5T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ine b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|thunder> hang
<B|00d|u5T> |thunder - - does it @#$# up ubuntu to install wine?
<zero-9376> so does anyone know about what i should do to send a running remote app to local x server
<Heavenquake> I don't mean the sourcefiles for the package. I mean the libs(kdelibs etc etc.) and tools (autoconf etc. etc.) needed to build the package source.
<ikonia_> !wine >!B|00d|ust
<cjvail13> i need help with my screen resolution.  it gives me three options but the three it gives me are not the ones that i need
<|thunder> B|00d|u5T; no
<dyrne> zero-9376: id like to know that too if you figure it out
<B|00d|u5T> awesome
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T just sent you the doc on how to install it
<ikonia_> zero-9376 I've told you - you can't
<zero-9376> Heavenquake: the package-dev files?
<|thunder> B|00d|u5T; http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<B|00d|u5T> sweet
<Kronuz> ikonia_, now, what about the refresh being 50Hz instead of 60Hz?
<psynaps3> how do i create a vcd from dat files? which tool should i use?
<|thunder> B|00d|u5T; just install it from repo and winecfg
<zero-9376> ikonia sorry didnt see that
<ikonia_> Kronuz you can set it manually int he xorg.conf if you are confident
<Jowi> Kronuz, you can set Vertrefresh to "60" instead of the range that is there if you want to force it to a specifig refresh rate in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jowi> Kronuz, recommended to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<cjvail13> can someone help me
<DARKGuy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia_> ask the question, and we'll know
<francois> cjvail13: can't help you if you don't ask
<Kronuz> Jowi, there's a range there (43-60)
<zero-9376> ok what about launching an app and then having it continue running if i close the terminal?
<ikonia_> I'm getting so fed up of "can you help me"
<Kronuz> should I just change it to 60?
<francois> ikonia_: agreed
<ikonia_> zero-9376 & nohup
<ranphatje> Question: I have a PCMCIA Sitecom firewire card. Now ubuntu detects the card but when i plug in a HDD is resets the bus id and doesn't work anymore. Now i wanting to buy a USB 2.0 PCMCIA card and want to buy a good one that works with ubunut flawless. any sugesstions?
<Jowi> Kronuz, yep. might work.
<cjvail13> i have asked but no one has responded.  i need help with my screen resolution
<Kronuz> also, I was wondering, can I activate my fourth and fifth buttons in my mouse?
<DARKGuy> zero-9376: put a & after the command and close the terminal typing "exit" instead of closing the terminal with the X button
<Kronuz> like for back/forward
<ikonia_> cjvail13 what version of ubunut, what video card and what resolution do you want
<zero-9376> DISPLAY=:0 nohup /opt/azureus/azureus runs azureus but then it dies when i close the terminal
<Kronuz> (to use in firefox)
<dyrne> cjvail13: people here have become a little jaded last year or so :) please restate the problem in full
<ikonia_> zero-9376 & at the end
<ikonia_> dyrne no one is jaded - don't cast distpurtion
<cjvail13> version 6.10, geforce and 1280 x 720
<crund> cast distpurtion?
<ikonia_> cjvail13 what video card
<crund> cast aspertions, maybe?
<zero-9376> thanks
<dyrne> ikonia_: well i am. jaded that is :)
<cjvail13> geforce 7300gt sorry
<ikonia_> crund does someone aspire to be jaded ?
* DARKGuy tries to cast distpurtion.... not enough mana! (lol)
<ikonia_> cjvail13 have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<cjvail13> yes
<ikonia_> DARKGuy genius
<crund> lol, or aspersions, at least
<ikonia_> cjvail13 are you using them
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb digitallysane!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic miyako!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic william_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic lordgamer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<DARKGuy> ikonia_ thanks xD
<cjvail13> how do i do that
<ikonia_> cjvail13 !nvidia >cjvail13 read that doc it explains how to set them up
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> !nvidia >cjvail13
<ikonia_> cjvail13 read that link
* mode/#ubuntu [-btis trollboy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by ChanServ
<cjvail13> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb trollboy!*@* tiksi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic breakdecks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Paper!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b daeds!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dr_willis> House cleaning day. :)
<frankzhao> is there any software like netants, by which I can download software in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> frankzhao,  whats netants?
<ikonia_> frankzhao don't know wnat netants is
<Dr_willis> i doubt if any of us do. :)
<Dr_willis> I use the package managers - they download the stuff i want to install
<crund> it's a hot game, like nethack, but with ants
<El_Burro> do you have to install XP first if you want to dual boot it with Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> El_Burro,  thats best.
<ikonia_> crund you'll gave to google
<B|00d|u5T> yezzzir
<B|00d|u5T> comin down @ 350kbs
<El_Burro> cheers
<crund> ikonia i've told you what it is
<crund> next!
<kash> wtf
<ikonia_> crund I know, and I said you'll have to google
<kash> linux kernel has DRM?
<phaedrus444> help!...i need cups driver for lexmark   z810  !
<ikonia_> kash ~I don't need to see that implied lanaguage
<phaedrus444> : )
<crund> ikonia i don't have to google anything
<kash> ikonia_: wtf?
<ikonia_> crund if you want to find it - I suggest you do
<kash> or DRM
<kash> both of which are evil
<ikonia_> kash the first
<kash> why does the linux kernel have DRM?
<ikonia_> kash I'm surprised by the DRM though, explain
<frankzhao> it is a software in windows; using it, you can continue to download from the last place I have failed
<crund> ikonia um, there's nothing I want to find, nor did I request any information
<PecisDarbs> how to see contents of deb package?
<B|00d|u5T> soo how does it work with wine? do i just dl the ms versino of a program and just run the executeable or what?
<crund> ikonia or you just like spewing out non-sequiturs?
<kash>   CC [M]   drivers/char/drm/drm_context.o
<ikonia_> crund sorry wrong nick - channel is moving fast, thought you wanted netants
<francois> B|00d|u5T: just wine program.exe
<crund> ikonia ok, i've decided to forgive you
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T I sent you the link - do you see why people get fed up with helping you
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T the link explains it and you've STILL not read it and just in here
<Alam_Ubuntu> kash, do you mean "Direct Rendering Manager"
<ikonia_> crund ta
<B|00d|u5T> ikonia i read it
<Dr_willis> frankzhao,  thers download managers out for linux, proz, wget, others...
<ikonia_> B|00d|u5T it explains the commands and how it works
<crund> ikonia slap him ... he didn't read it properly
<kash> Alam_Ubuntu: yes, DRM
<Alam_Ubuntu> kash, http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DRM
<Dr_willis> frankzhao,  firefox has some extensions and features like that also.
<ikonia_> crund its just rude "how do I, how do I how do I" and do no reading
<crund> ikonia haha, i know it
<smros> /h
<crund> ikonia or those who refuse to read man pages
<frankzhao> o, is it? I downloaded a file which is around 50MB from firefox
<ikonia_> crund man ls "I know but how do I......." ughhhhhhh
<kash> does this mean my songs won't play anymore
<ikonia_> kash its not drm like copy protection, read the link
<frankzhao> but i have downloaded it 3 times ... :( it is not continuing from the place which it failed
<kash> ikonia_: i'm afraid of virus
<crund> lol, "Linux! Now featuring DRM!" haha
<ikonia_> kash what ??? so you won't read links
<ikonia_> kash if you won't read links you may as well leave now as you'll get no-where
<francois> burn
<kash> what the hel?
<kash> i'm worried for all these people
<kash> they're using DRM and didnt' even know iT!!
<Alam_Ubuntu> "The Direct Rendering Manager (DRM) is a kernel module that gives direct hardware access to DRI clients." <- not Digtial Right Management
<ikonia_> kash read the link
<kash> how do i know i can trust youse guys
<ikonia_> Alam_Ubuntu thats was a good link, thank you
<ikonia_> !ops
<francois> kash: then don't
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* ikonia_ can't be bothered with trolls
<apokryphos> ikonia: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ?
<kash> how is asking about DRM being a troll
<ikonia_> apokryphos any chance of a lean on kash - suspected troll
<kash> DRM is illegal here
<ikonia_> apokryphos refuses to accept DRMis not direct rights access and keeps spwering rubbish about it being int he kernel despite two good links explaining it being posted
<jvolkman> kash: because it's obviously just an overload of the "DRM" acronym in this case, and you won't accept that fact
<kash> jvolkman: i'll see you in court then
<thestriker> guys can u plz tell me where i can find help regarding anjuta for c programming
<Alam_Ubuntu> that odd, I can compile valgrind SVN on Debian Etch but not with Ununtu Edgy...
<ikonia_> kash - read the links or be quiet about it
<schwachs> hey all, i have ubuntu running under vmware but my clock is way off and doesn't seem to want correct itself.  does the "keep clock sync..." function work under this situation?
<apokryphos> ikonia_: please be polite.
<ikonia_> apokryphos sorry - but how many times
<kelsin> thestriker: the anjuta website? http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<crund> schwachs doesn't vmware have an option to sync guest OS with host OS?
<crund> schwachs i thought that's what i used to do ...
<thestriker> kelsin,  any irc chat rooms to find help quickly?
<schwachs> lemme look crund
<Kronuz> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kelsin> thestriker: none listed on the website, but there are help forums and discussion forums
<schwachs> any idea where that might be crund ?
<Tonren> Hey guys, it's really important that I get hibernate working, but for the life of me it just won't happen.  This is a post I made on my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369038
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get hibernate running?!
<Dimensions> Hiya guys ... i have kinda weired problem ... i have installed ubuntu dapper on my USB 4 Gig HDD ... it seemed fine after install i updated it and when i boot the machine for a while it looks fine but when i open the terminal the blinker (cursor) is a bit far from where it should be and when i type any command it says command not found, after few seconds all icons from system goes away and none of programmes work .... What should i do any 
<zero-9376> last thing if im trying to log in (have gdm and login prompt) then enter user and pass (which are correct) then x/gdm crahes what are the logfiles i should look at to diagnose problem? this happens for all system users and doesnt change with the nvidia or open nv driver or using previous kerenel
<crund> schwachs no sorry. Another thing might be how you set the time option when you installed ubuntu
<TMT[fi] > Hello everybody
<ikonia_> zero-9376 xorg.0.log and gdm.log
<thestriker> kelsin, thanx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<francois> Dimensions: did the install go normal ? no errors ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0cetqvo.cable.mindspring.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dimensions> francois:  no errors at all ... it was smooth ..
<TMT[fi] > Is there a way in ubuntu to assign console commands as global gnome hotkeys?
<francois> Dimensions: whats your system configuratino ?
<ikonia_> ljl - thank you
<ikonia_> TMT[fi]  no idea but I wouldn't be surprised if there was
<Dimensions> francois:  i have plugged it to my laptop and other laptops /systems on all it happens ....(laptop 1.5 M processor with 512 mem)
<cjvail13> ok i installed the nvidia drivers and i still can not change the screen resolution
<ikonia_> Dimensions ubuntu is no transportable
<ikonia_> cjvail13 what was the last thing you did
<zero-9376> anywhere else, i looked at those but didnt seem to be much info in those, is there way to increase logging level for these?
<TMT[fi] > ikonia_: My goal is to create global hotkeys for xmms but it could be useful in other things as well
<xelados> Anyone know how to get MP3 playback with Rhythmbox? It says I need the mp3 plugin for Gstreamer, but nothing I've found in Synaptic relating to mp3s has worked.
<cjvail13> after i installed the drivers i rebooted
<Kronuz> okay, I got Beryl working again :)
<ikonia_> zero-9376 look at the startup scripts, I'm sure you can, although X is quite verbose
<ikonia_> cjvail13 you've not read the docs
<ikonia_> Kronuz well done
<Dimensions> any one has any idea why this happens ?
<cjvail13> i did and it said that after i install that i reboot
<cjvail13> so that is what i did
<ikonia_> cjvail13 yes,then continue reading the docs, they don't stop there
<francois> Dimensions: ikonia_ just told you that ubuntu isn't transportable
<zero-9376> ikonia_: thankyou you have been very helpful
<cjvail13> ok can you send me the link again
<Jowi> Kronuz, the vertrefresh helped you?
<ikonia_> zero-9376 no problem
<ikonia_> !nvidia >cjvail13
<ikonia_> zero-9376 if it helps the problem is not normally X in that situation, but normally gdm/gnome - check the gdm and syslogs
<Dimensions> francois:  what does that has to do with it ? i first tried it on the system i installed and it happens on that one even ...
<ikonia_> francois he clearly doesn't want to listen
* ikonia_ builds up an ignore list
<francois> ikonia_: maybe he's just young, lol
<morphinex> howdy
<ikonia_> hello
<Dimensions> ikonia what do u mean by transportable ?
<morphinex> Dr_willis: still around?
<cjvail13> ikonia: it doesnt say anything else about screen resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b trollboy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia_> cjvail13 if I find where it is - I'm putting you on ignore
<ComputerHermit> hello
<ikonia_> !nvidia >ikonia_
<francois> quick off topic question, does anyone know how to turn off the connect and disconnect spam on irssi ":?
<cjvail13> sorry
<cjvail13> but i dont see it
<ComputerHermit> how do i delete files out of my root folder?
<francois> ComputerHermit: what are you looking to delete ?
<ComputerHermit> some logg files
<ikonia_> cjvail13 its crytal clear
* ikonia_ adds cjvail13 to ignore
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  yes
<cjvail13> where
<francois> ComputerHermit: sudo rm filesname
<ComputerHermit>  thank you
<francois> ComputerHermit: np
<Dimensions> francois:  i didn't get meaning of transportable ?
<ikonia_> Dimensions it means you can't install on one computer and use it on antoher
<ComputerHermit> hey I was going to post it in the fourm but their is no new thread start op
<ikonia_> ComputerHermit are you registered and logged in
<ComputerHermit> yea
<Flaming> hi
<ComputerHermit> skywalker___
<Dimensions> ikonia_ i already clarified that it happens on the system i did installation ... let alone trying on other systems ...
<ComputerHermit> I'll look around
<Flaming> where can I find libdvdcss2 for Edgy Eft, please?
<ComputerHermit> hey thanks
<francois> Dimensions: ok so doesn't matter what install you did ? X doesn't seem to work on you ?
<zzz> Is 32 Megabytes of RAM enough for the alternate installation CD?
<francois> Dimensions: X is your graphical display manager
<Tonren> Anyone?  I really, REALLY need hibernate to work.
<PriceChild> ComputerHermit, start new post forum is top left "ish" whilst you're in a subforum. You can't start a new thread from the front page
<PriceChild> zzz, yes
<ikonia_> Dimensions yes, but using another system as a way to backup your issue is poitnless
<ikonia_> Flaming search the wiki for restirected formats
<zzz> PriceChild: I tried to install but could not succeed.
<PriceChild> !dvd | Flaming
<ubotu> Flaming: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flaming> ikonia_ what wiki ?
<taigeR_`> no
<ikonia_> Flaming https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<francois> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Jowi> !css > Flaming
<PriceChild> zzz, What happenned then?
<Dimensions> ikonia_ what is the solution is the problem with X as mentioned by francois ? or its coz of usb hd d?
<cjvail13> is there someone out there that is not a bully that has patience to deal with a newbie help me with my screen resolution
<ComputerHermit> thanks PriceChild
<ikonia_> Dimensions explain exactly what happens with X
<francois> !laptop | Dimensions
<ubotu> Dimensions: please see above
<ikonia_> Flaming its the wiki thats mentioned in this channel's topic
<zzz> PriceChild: I got an error regarding the RAMDISK. I believe that was because I didn't have enough RAM.
<Dimensions> thanks francois ...
<apokryphos> cjvail13: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<dcordes> !restricted-modules
<cjvail13> thanks
<LjL> cjvail13: if you haven't yet tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , try it first.
<dcordes> !restricted-formats
<dcordes> !mp3
<LjL> !restricted
<PriceChild> zzz, I'm not sure myself sorry
<dcordes> thx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> LjL he won't read the docs
<cjvail13> ok what does that do
<cjvail13> yes i will
<Dimensions> ikonia_ after installation on usb hdd if i use Terminal ... it gives command not found for any command i give withing few seconds all icons goes away and none of the programmes run .... this doesn't happen if i dont touch the terminal ....
<LjL> cjvail13: the docs explain what it does..
<ikonia_> cjvail13 the link I sent you explains it
<cjvail13> ok thanks
<ikonia_> Dimensions your path is probably wrong
<ikonia_> Dimensions or your filesystems arn't mounted properly
<morphinex> hey folks, I installed a new HD in my sytstem and grub is now throwing me error 22
<MrEgg964> Hi. I'm trying to install vmplayer from automatix. I'm stuck at the user end agreement : at the end of it there's <OK> but I can't click it to have the installation resume.
<LjL> !automatix | MrEgg964
<ubotu> MrEgg964: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia_> !automatrix >MrEgg964
<LjL> !vmware-player | MrEgg964
<ubotu> mregg964: vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<zzz> !automatix | MrEgg964
<LjL> MrEgg964: since it's right there in the standard repositories ready to be installed, why in the world would you use automatix to get it?
<ikonia_> zzz thats just been done
<ikonia_> !goodbotuse >zzz
<zzz> Whoops. Sorry.
<crundy> zzz how much ram do you have?
<francois> !goodbotuse >francois
<zzz> crundy: 32Megabytes. I am using another machine right now.
<crundy> zzz ah ok, that will be the problem i'd say
<Dimensions> francois:  ... i m sure its not coz of laptop support as im using ubuntu on this laptop from last 7 months ... how do i start it without X ... i kinda dont remember from RH there was some chainloader for it ? to start in command line only without X ...
<MrEgg964> During the installation process, the user agreement is being displayed. How can I click OK to it ?
<zzz> crundy: That's what I am thinking too...
<francois> Dimensions: when you come to the login screen, just click on the menu, and choose console login
<luchi> Hi! 500@ekiga.net doesn't work. Couldn't connect with remote host
<francois> MrEgg964: hit enter, if i'm not mistaken
<Dimensions> francois:  i mean if i want it to boot into console directly always ... and if needed will type startx for GUI ...
<MrEgg964> francois : no, this doesn't work. The text is within Terminal.
<Dr_willis> Dimensions,  disable the kdm or gdm sevice from running at boot time
<francois> Dimensions: always ? i'm not sure, ask around
<orangey> hey all!
<ikonia_> Dimensions change the run level
<francois> MrEgg964: during install the text is in terminal ? what ?
<Vegeta^> When I try to acces my harddisk (where I had installed windows), through the Ubuntu CD (without installing ubuntu), I get the msg "Unable to mount the selected volume, Error: device /dev/hdc5 is not removable. Error: (...)", how do I mount this?
<Dimensions> ikonia_:  thats what i am looking for how do i change run level ...
<morphinex> Dr_willis: I tried to make the changes in grub, and now I can't boot at all ;)
<MrEgg964> The terminal windows bears the name starting like this : DEBIAN_FRONTEND=dialog sudo apt-get...
<ikonia_> Dimensions inittab
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  thats why you test with altering the grub command line from the grub menu first.
<jdr_> hey
<Dimensions> thanks ikonia_ , francois and Dr_willis
<jdr_> how can I mount a external HD( icybox) as a normal user?
<ikonia_> jdr_ use sudo
<morphinex> Well, I think that I made a typo which caused the problem ;)
<Dr_willis> jdr_,  what filesystem is it?
<ikonia_> jdr_only root can use mount
<jdr_> ikonia_: havn't got sudo ont his pc
<ikonia_> jdr_ are you using ubuntu ?
<jdr_> yes
<francois> !sudo | jdr_
<ubotu> jdr_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia_> jdr_ then you ahve sudo
<Vegeta^> I found on a website that I can try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /media/<created folder name> -o nls=utf8,umask=0222df -h" but this holds for hdc1, I tried it for hdc5 it didn't work, why?
<ikonia_> Vegeta^ do you have a hadc5 ?
<nickweb> hey folks, i seem to have lost my "Shutdown Button". When I hit the power button in the right hand corner, all I can select is Hibernate. Any ideas?
<ikonia_> Vegeta^ is hdc5 ntfs
<Vegeta^> ikonia: yes
<jdr_> ikonia_: I can't become root, as Im not in sudoers, nor do I have a root pass, this is a public pc
<ikonia_> nickweb thats normally a theme problem, I'm struggling with it too
<nickweb> ahhh no
<ikonia_> jdr_ screwed
<nickweb> its just as soon as I installed beryl aswell
<nickweb> ikonia, after hours of trying last night :(
<franfemore> jhasgbg
<ikonia_> nickweb there is a thread on the forum that can sometimes fix it
<jdr_> ikonia_: you mean this simply isn't possible under ubuntu?
<ikonia_> nickweb I gues it depends on the exact fault
<LjL> franfemore: hello
<ikonia_> jdr_ only root can use mount
<nickweb> ikonia, I dont supose you have a link, or the post heading to search?
<morphinex> when i change menu.lst do I need to run update-grub?
<ikonia_> nickweb sorry dude, search time
<ikonia_> morphinex no
<ikonia_> morphinex its dynamic
<kelsin> jdr_: is this like a external usb driver or something?
<nickweb> ikonia, np - Thank youthough!
<francois> jdr_: unless the system is set to automount, you can't do it, only root users who can use sudo
<franfemore> what your name
<morphinex> ikonia_: ok, thanks
<Jowi> jdr_, if you are using nautilus or thunar you might still be able to see if the disk are mounted automatically. gnome has that ability and thunar as well. if not, no sulution is avaiable.
<kelsin> jdr_: yeah like francois said, if they didn't setup the system to just automount those types of devices, it can't be done
<kelsin> jdr_: (by default, you just plug in the harddisk and it appears fine, at least in my ubuntu installation with all usb keys and harddisks I have)
<blimpdude> anyone know if ubuntu supports intel 3945ABG wireless out of the box like the ipw2200?
<metalhedd> Hi! I have ubuntu on my laptop and it runs fantastic when it boots, but 3 out of 4 times it hangs at the progress-bar
<MrEgg964> I'm trying to install vmware player, but I can't get past the user agreement. Please help :)
<metalhedd> how can I findout whats going on.
<sivik> has anyone been having any problems with firefox crashing lately
<kelsin> MrEgg964: if you're using automatix we can't help you
<MrEgg964> ok, I won't then. Thanks.
<powerdemon> i installed Ubuntu, i can connect to my router but cant connect to the internet, any ideas wots wrong??
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  disable the splash screen, and perhaps the framebuffer in the kernel entry. (nofb, nosplash) that shouldkill off the splash screen totally.
<LjL> MrEgg964, is it a text-mode dialog or a GNOME dialog or a KDE dialog that shows the agreement?
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  it maybe its 'scanning' the drives or somthing.
<crundy> powerdemon have you set your router as the default gateway?
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  you are NOT refering to the gdm/gnome loading progress bar - after you enter your password rigth?
<LjL> MrEgg964: Tab followed by Enter, or just Enter, will do the trick in some cases, but not in all. Adept for instance is known to have a problem with debconf dialogs.
<powerdemon> how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  also you may be ble to hit 'escape'or 'f1' of 'f2' to clear off the splash screen
<nickweb> is the ubuntu forums down?
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: This time when I tried to boot it, it sat for a while and then the splash went away, now it shows "checking FIle system...s fsck 1.39 [ok] 
<metalhedd> but its just sitting there
<kelsin> LjL: he originally said he was using automatix, which of course is not supported in this channel
<nfusco> im trying to compile an app from source and I get a configure error: Can't build without QT - Can anyone assist with this, I have search the repos for such a package and dont seem to be able to find it, thanks
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: no i'm talking about the boot spash
<LjL> nickweb: it appears to be
<LjL> !compile > nfusco    (nfusco, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickweb> ah bugger. everythings against me today. lol
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  my example kerne line -->   kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet nosplash
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  you could edit the grub boot line as a test..  and change it for one time testing
<LjL> kelsin: doesn't mean we'm not even supposed to try to help him... sure, it makes things harder.
<a> Who looked NGE? Evangelion
<Hattori> hello, i used gparted to cloine an hdd, when i switch old hdd with the new one, pc says there are no bootable disk.. what am i missing?
<nickweb> okies - can I hassell you guys with another question - about wireless? Everytime I boot up, I have to go to network manager, click preferences for my wireless connectin, re-select my already selected wireless network, then ok twice to bring it up. Any ideas on how to make this permannnt? :)
<crundy> powerdemon well, assuming you know the router's ip, get a terminal up and type "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254" replace the ip with your router ip
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: ok its trying to boot.
<uglybetty> hi
<metalhedd> Soft Lockup detected on CPU#0
<nfusco> LjL, Valkyrie, frontend for valgrind, cant find in the repos....hence why im building from source
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  ewww.....
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: no kiddin'
<crundy> powerdemon so you can ping your router?
<Dr_willis> metalhedd,  but now ya knave a strting point.
<LjL> nfusco: yeah... but the page i gave you has information as to which package you should install for building Qt/KDE apps (as well as building stuff in general, but you should already be past that)
<cjvail13> i am back and would like to thank everyone for their help and patience except for ikonia who was rude.  but thanks to everyone again my screen resolution is fixed
<Alam_Ubuntu> nfusco, alleyoop?
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: lots of bug reports with that error
<uglybetty> I am just about to install ubuntu on my old pc will I have to delete the files on the drive I want to install it on first
<LjL> kelsin: thank you for the factoid, but i know what it says, because i wrote it.
<nfusco> Alam_Ubuntu, Valkyrie
<francois> uglybetty: just install
<Dr_willis> uglybetty,  files? linux wants to install to its own partition.
<francois> uglybetty: you'll loose everything
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, they'll all be gone when you're done, but you don't need to first
<Hattori> i used gparted to cloine an hdd, when i switch old hdd with the new one, pc says there are no bootable disk.. what am i missing?
<uglybetty> I dont need them there all on my other pc now
<francois> uglybetty: then just install
<Moniker42> hey, how do i reinstall gdm from recovery?
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, then just go for it
<uglybetty> ok thanks
<Moniker42> *from the recovery console
<francois> Moniker42: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Moniker42> francois it's already installed
<dyrne> Moniker42: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm  if you just need to configure it to default settings
<Moniker42> k
<francois> Moniker42: or just gdm, if thats the only packages you need
<crundy> powerdemon well, how did you go?
<Moniker42> thnanks that's probably enough - i've managed to configure it to be incompatible with my monitor somehow
<crundy> badly, I guess lol
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: the fix seems to be disabling the wireless module. i dont have a prolem with doing that, but I can't get in to disable it! can i tell it not to load that module at the kernel command line?
<Moniker42> okay i almost have a working interface for my old desktop for use in school ;)
<uglybetty> is there away to install ubuntu than cd rom cant be bothered swapping my dvd rom drive back to my old machine
<metalhedd> Dr_willis: Never mind... Turning off the killswitch let it boot.
<Moniker42> can't wait to sit in computing and play doom 3...
<a> Where the biggest chat in the world? Where the set of people!  Plzz tell me
<Moniker42> rotate my beryl cube and look cool =)
<Hattori> hi, i used gparted to clone an hdd, when i switch old hdd with the new one, pc says there are no bootable disk.. what am i missing?
<Moniker42> "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<Moniker42> "
<kelsin> Hattori: is the bios recognizing that "new" cloned drive
<Hattori> ya
<Hattori> as primary master
<Moniker42> dyrne, francois any idea what that error means/
<francois> Moniker42: no, sry, i don't use gdm,
<morphinex> ah, still the same grub error, 22
<francois> Moniker42: what did you do to get that error ?
<kelsin> Hattori: I don't have any experience with gparted for cloning, but gparted copies the MBR from the old drive as well when it clones?
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, you have windows on the old machine?
<kelsin> Hattori: and have you loaded it back into gparted and make sure that the partitions that should be are marked as bootable?
<gbellmann> hi everyone, how can i uninstall a package?
<francois> gbellmann: sudo apt-get remove name
<uglybetty> I have nothing on it apart from 100gig of files and stuff
<Hattori> kelsin: hmm no i didn't check if they're marked as bootable.. let me see if there is an option for that
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  I am pulling my hair out trying to get this wireless working
<kelsin> gbellmann: in synaptic you can right click on the package and select to remove it
<GoldeNArX> I cant seem to get the 80211 part installed.  anyone have input
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, can you boot from a USB Stick?
<kelsin> Hattori: it's a per-partition setting, I'm no expert on what it means, and it shoudl have cloned that stuff, past checking those things I won't be of any help, good luck
<uglybetty> no bios does not allow plus I dont have any usb sticks
<gbellmann> now, how can i kill X, i need to install nvidia drivers
<omegacenti> I think the resolution faq in the faq above is a little dated, as it did not autodetect what type of monitor it was.. any better guides on resolution?
<dyrne> Moniker42: just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from shell
<omegacenti> I need a reosl.ution change in other words, as my resolution was detected incorrectly
<francois> gbellmann: use alt+f1, and then do sudo /ect/init.d/kdm stop
<carlosqueso> uglybetty so how are you booting old machine
<francois> gbellmann: if you use kdm
<gbellmann> francois: thanks
<GoldeNArX> anyone actually get wireless working in ubuntu?
<uglybetty> boot it from a hard drive
<carlosqueso> uglybetty what os on HD
<carlosqueso> OS
<uglybetty> none
<carlosqueso> no windows, what do you boot into then
<dyrne> GoldeNArX: on all my PCs. wireless if you get a decent card is pretty easy these days not problems in ubuntu slack or freebsd
<busfahrer> I am a bit confused. I installed another videocard on my board (and switched BIOS from AGP to PCI for primary video output), got it to work. Now my SOUND doesn't work anymore. It plays back fine, but I can't hear anything. I turned up all the volume controls I could find. Any ideas?
<uglybetty> nothing
<carlosqueso> do you have floppy drive on comp?
<uglybetty> yes
<carlosqueso> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<carlosqueso> that may help
<Orfeous> got some problems with FGLX or what it calls.. hardware acceleration.. here is my Xorg.0.org-file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8948/
<carlosqueso> looks like a pain, but who knows
<paolino> Installing 6.06 means installing 3  years old packages ?
<uglybetty> I will just swap my dvd rom drive back as my new one does not have a floppy so I would have to switch them between machines too
<carlosqueso> sounds like a plan
<omegacenti> I need a resolution change in other words, as my resolution was detected incorrectly. Anyone have better info than the faw above?
<Pollywog> how do I change menus in gnome?  I mean like adding an app
<carlosqueso> sorry couldn't find better way for you
<Hattori> kelsin: i changed it to "boot" and now pc says: missing operating system
<uglybetty> thank you
<Alam_Ubuntu> nfusco, does Valkrite need libqt4-dev or libqt3-dev?
<GigaClon> Pollywog, right click Apllications
<uglybetty> how will I install my motherboards drivers once I have installed
<Pollywog> ty
<Pollywog> ahhh yes I see it thanks
<kelsin> it definiately sounds like it's missing a solid MBR, does cloning copy that? Might need to reinstall grub on the drive's mbr, I don't know anything about copying the mbr, or reinstalling grub though
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, you shouldn't need to install anything else, most should just work
<poogle> why would startx fail on "client 1 rejected from local host"? how is this fixed?
<kelsin> !grub > Hattori
<uglybetty> what even graphics card and sound
<kelsin> Hattori: you can probably follow those instructions to restore grub on the new drive if that might be the case
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, it'll probably use a generic graphics driver, but yes, sound should work unless you've got some really weird hardware
<carlosqueso> the only difficult stuff is wireless and some modems
<uglybetty> My sound does not work on windows untill I install the required drivers
<carlosqueso> yup, but linux isn't like that
<uglybetty> ok thank you for your help
<bullgard1> What is the meaning of 'belocs' in the DEB program package 'belocs-locales-bin? Synaptics writes: "This package provides the executables needed to compile locale data
<nfusco> Alam_Ubuntu, Yeh, I have installe libqt4, still complainin, cant build without QT..
<bullgard1> files.  Source files come from GNU libc, but are slightly improved
<paolino> where I can see the package list of 6.06 ?
<carlosqueso> no problem, good luck with the install
<kelsin> uglybetty: yeah I haven't had a sound card in YEARS that linux hasn't recognized
<kelsin> nfusco: did you install libqt4-dev?
<uglybetty> thanks ill bbl
<bullgard1> to allow changes in language and territory definitions at run-time."
<Alam_Ubuntu> nfusco, it wants QT version 3, not 4
<jannu1> hi, can i upgrade ntfs-3g older version to stable 1.0 without changes or do i need delete some drivers or what?
* SirDucer it totally new to linux and has no idea how to get his soundcard to work
<Alam_Ubuntu> nfusco, try installing qt3-dev-tools
<kelsin> !sound | SirDucer
<ubotu> SirDucer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dcordes> !legends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legends - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> in which repo is legends?
<gbellmann> how can i install libc
<LjL> dcordes: none?
<LjL> gbellmann: it is installed already.
<kelsin> dcordes: packages.ubuntu.com has no record for legends in edgy at least
<omegacenti> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SirDucer> I've had a look at those pages and I am totally clueless :( I've only had ubuntu installed for about 3 hours now
<LjL> gbellmann: it's the standard C library, so it would be very suprising if your system ran without it being installed.
<frankzhao> how to install a rpm file in ubuntu? thanks
<gbellmann> LjL: nvidia driver installer says i don't have it installed
<carlosqueso> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<carlosqueso> !alien
<kitche> gbellmann: you have to install build-essential
<jannu1> hi, can i upgrade ntfs-3g older version to stable 1.0 without changes or do i need delete some drivers or what?
<kelsin> SirDucer: did it fail when you tryed to change device like it says in the bot factoid?
<LjL> gbellmann: nvidia driver installer is wrong, or it's saying something else than what you think it's saying. why don't you use the packaged nvidia drivers instead, anyway?
<LjL> !nvidia > gbellmann    (gbellmann, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SirDucer> Kelsin: I don't know to be honest nothing appeared to happen
<frankzhao> hello carlosqueso, can you teach me in detail ? i am installing j2re-1.4.2-linux.rpm?
<carlosqueso> frankzhao, you shouldn't need to do that.  It's in the repos
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Got problem choosing installer. i will run lamp on this computer but will also use it as a desktop... so wich installer should i choose then? :S
<kelsin> Double click the volume applet in the top bar, then click on File, then Change Device and select one of the alsa mixer ones, and make sure nothing it muted and volumes are at ok levels, if you get an error message or don't have any devies in Change Devices, let us know
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL: it doesn't really matter, you can always install packages later.
<LjL> !lamp > ITS_FOR_REAL    (ITS_FOR_REAL, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SirDucer> Kelsin: I've tried all of those listed in the applet and still nothing
<GoldeNArX> sorry guys battery dide
<GoldeNArX> *died
<frankzhao> carlos, i am lost, sorry, what is repos?
<GoldeNArX> anyone here ever get wireless working in ubuntu?
<carlosqueso> java
<kitche> !repos | frankzhao
<ubotu> frankzhao: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, yeah sure i know that... just curious what i will miss fresh out of the box in both cases ;)
<bigjohnto> anyone know if you can force windows to authenticate via NIS?
<dcordes> Playing MPEG stream from 05. Qu'est ce qu'on attend.mp3 ...
<kelsin> SirDucer: sorry to ask another stupid question, but is Master and PCM both un muted and not set to 0 in the gnome volume control window that pops up when you double click the volume applet in the bar?
<nfusco> Alam_Ubuntu, thanks got it
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, have they cut down on media progs in server version? etc
<Moniker42> i'm trying to install nvidia graphics drivers but i get "E: package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate"
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, do they both got simliar x?
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL, if you use the desktop CD, you will have the ubuntu-desktop package installed. same if you use alternate/minimal and install the desktop version. otherwise, you'll only have ubuntu-standard and/or ubuntu-minimal installed.
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL, the server version comes with no X at all.
<busfahrer> I am a bit confused. I installed another videocard on my board (and switched BIOS from AGP to PCI for primary video output), got it to work. Now my SOUND doesn't work anymore. It plays back fine, but I can't hear anything. I turned up all the volume controls I could find. Any ideas?
<SirDucer> Kelsin: no they are not, I have un-muted every control there and still nothing
<LjL> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<carlosqueso> frankzaho, try typing sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<kelsin> SirDucer: is your sound card listed under "Change Device" in the file menu of the volume control?
<metalhedd> I seem to have lost my log out options. when i select quit from the system menu, it goes immediately to gdm. i used to get all kinds of options for hibernate, suspend, log out, switch user etc... what happened? :P
<bigjohnto> i guess no ideas?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, thats the answer i was looking for....  need x to go with.. or it will help anyway! thx alot
<SirDucer> Kelsin: if the list on the "ASLA" site is correct then yes ca0106
<kelsin> SirDucer: ok open the terminal and run two commands "sudo lsmod" and "sudo lspci" and then pastebin the results?
<kelsin> !pastebin > SirDucer
<SirDucer> I have the Creative Labs Live! 24bit internal sound card
<LNX1> hi !
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL, but it does by no means mean that you can't install X later... it's a matter of doing "sudo apt-get install thedesktopyouwant", really. if you're unsure, use the minimal CD, that's only an 8 megs download, and it'll get the rest (whatever you tell it to get) off the net
<LNX1> Someone known how in Ubuntu my multimdia are set ?
<LNX1> multimedia key
<metalhedd> LNX1: Mine just worked.
<LNX1> already working, I just wnat to known how
<metalhedd> No idea.
<metalhedd> lol
<LjL> !shortcuts > LNX1    (LNX1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<metalhedd> magic as far as i can tell
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, yeah sure i "know" but i got answer what i was looking for! thx alot
<bigjohnto> honestly does anyone know how to authenticate windows users via NIS or not?
<SirDucer> kelsin: stupid question alert! how do I use pastebin? lol
<LNX1> mioki
<francois> bigjohnto: patience
<LNX1> ok
<enyc> Hrrm... How should I mount a smb share to a path so it can be accessed under wine somewhere in the directory tree?
<francois> SirDucer: go to www.pastebin.com, its so that you don't flood the chanel
<kelsin> SirDucer: you should have gotten a private message from ubotu with information
<enyc> (i.e. I want to map a remote drive to a local dir)
<kelsin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<uglybetty> Does the audio lead that connects to the back of a cd/dvd rom drive and the motherboard need to be plugged in
<owner> i read the apachemysqlphp guide but i am still not sure what to change in apache2.conf
<berent> !puppy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<uglybetty> I just need to swap my dvd rom drive back to my old machine so I can install ubuntu on it
<Lunar_Lamp> uglybetty: for the computer to work? No.
<KoolShen> are there any good icq and msn clients for the terminal?
<omegacenti> Sweet, resolution now fixed! 915resolution fix worked.
<carlosqueso> uglybetty, as long as you aren't planning on listening to music, no
<uglybetty> will my dvd rom drive still work without it
<Lunar_Lamp> uglybetty: that cable is used in some older systems for sound.
<kitche> KoolShen: just use bitlbee it's an irc gateway to im services
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, since i will use it as a desktop with irc msn xmms etc etc it will prob be easier and faster to go with desktop. then install lamp. thats what i did last i tried and it worked out nice. just wondered if it was any huge bennefit going for server version instead but it doesnt sound so for me
<kelsin> KoolShen: the newest verison of gaim comes with "gaim-text" I don't particularly like it, but that works for everything gaim does
<KoolShen> kitche: sounds good. i'll take a look at iot
<uglybetty> yes thats what I thought thanks
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL: the server version comes with a tweaked kernel, that's all. but then if you're going to do desktop stuff, you don't want the tweaked kernel.
<uglybetty> right I will go try now thanks again
<KoolShen> kelsin: ah i noticed the update message on gaim startup. it is not yet included in the repos, right?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, yeah great
<omegacenti> Can you play DIablo II in Ubuntu 6.10?
<carlosqueso> np
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL: and note that when i say "server version" i don't mean the "server" option in the alternate or minimal CDs, because they're two different things
<kitche> omegacenti: though cedega/wine you probably can
<ITS_FOR_REAL> hehe yeah!!
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, im stupid... but not that...
<ITS_FOR_REAL> :D
<Hattori> kelsin: thanks man. it fixed it
<Chetwin> I'm working on a G4 iMac in live mode trying to back up some of the hard drive contents.  Can someone please assist me?
<kelsin> Hattori: np, glad to hear it
<LjL> ITS_FOR_REAL: it never seemed very obvious to me that there was a difference.
<metalhedd> I seem to have lost my log out options. when i select quit from the system menu, it goes immediately to gdm. i used to get all kinds of options for hibernate, suspend, log out, switch user etc..
<Chetwin> I want to know if I can burn a CD in live mode?
<SirDucer> kelsin: lsmod results = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8951/    and lspci results = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8952/
<highneko> In blender how can someone pan around a window without moving the object?
<berent> i have downloaded puppy linux
<jannu1> where i can see what version of ntfs-3g im using?
<berent> how to mount it
<ITS_FOR_REAL> LjL, hehe yeah ok. whats obvious to one... might not be obvious to another so its always good to tell it all ;)
* SirDucer hopes he's done it right
<Chetwin> Can someone please assist me with a MAC
<Chetwin> I need extensive help, not just one question
<MrEgg964> Where can I get info on locale ? More specifically, I'm trying to mount an ntfs drive that contains file names with letters like    etc.
<Chetwin> Anyone with exp would be helpful
<Pollywog> I have some apps that do not appear in the Applications menu but I am unable to add them
<Pollywog> Gnome has changed
<eck> Pollywog: use alacarte
<Pollywog> eck: ty
<GoldeNArX> anyone here ever get wireless working in ubuntu?
<berent> how to mount puppy linux
<carlosqueso> GoldeNArX, what wireless card
<eck> berent: what exactly are you trying to mount?
<Pollywog> GoldeNArX: yeah but it wasn't easy I have rt2500
<X_Force> anyone here who knows if the linux kernel support these "transactional file operations" like in Win Vista ?
<berent> i am trying to mount iso image eck
<LjL> !mountiso > berent    (berent, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eck> !iso > berent
<Dr_willis> X_Force,  ive heard that vista did some changes to ntfs that 'breaks' the linux ntfs support. :()
<eck> X_Force: that is a filesystem concept, not a kernel concept
<finalbeta> X_Force: doesn't every journaled file system do that.
<eck> X_Force: i guess it depends what FS you use
<Dr_willis> X_Force,  but not sure how accurate that info is.
<Pollywog> I got my card working in Linspire and Freespire without any problem but in kubuntu it was tough
<GoldeNArX> Pollywog : I have intel 3945abg I am really just strugeling installing the 80211 subsystem.  freaking thing is making me mad
<MarkCh> how do i make kde apps look native in gnome?
<berent> eck LjL :I did it into a already data existing  mount point and all data there had vanished and some vmlinuz has come
<Moniker42-deskto> hey, i've got a problem with graphics my monitor's saying "cannot display this mode" rather than displaying gdm
<berent> eck LjL : Now how to boot it
<X_Force> ok .. then a filesystem thing .. is ext3 able to do?
<Pollywog> GoldeNArX: do drivers exist in Linux for your card?
<GoldeNArX> Pollywog : no "in" linux but they do exist
<X_Force> no its .. a bit more that the jornaling .
<Lattyware> Hey all, I only get microphone audio when I run alsamixer from the terminal and enable 'analog mixer' with the m key - and then the quality sucks. Anyone know why?
<Pollywog> oh then you need ndiswrapper I think.  I did not need to use it.
<X_Force> you as programmer are able to start a transaction .. for example mit begintransaction() ..
<LjL> berent: eh?! boot an ISO?
<kelsin> SirDucer: in a terminal have you run "sudo alsaconf", if not you can definitely try it, it might clear some config issues that the ubuntu installer created by accident
<Pollywog> there are howtos on the forums for that situation
<GoldeNArX> ndiswrapper eh?
<berent> yes LjL : cant we boot it
<X_Force> and if there is an error .. for example .. the user presses cancel .
<GoldeNArX> the forums are down right now I beleive
<X_Force> you can do a rollback ..
<GoldeNArX> lol just when I need to use them (of course)
<LjL> berent: 1) of course, if you mount something somewhere, you'll see what you've mounted, not what was at the mountpoint previously, seems quite natural
<eck> X_Force: afaik there is not even an api to do filesystem level writes in userspace
<carlosqueso> naw...forums back up (partially
<eck> you just have to use read() and write() :-)
<finalbeta> X_Force: that wont be a kernel feature.
<LjL> berent: 2) how in the world are you going to boot from a *file*?
<LjL> berent: burn it to a CD, then boot.
<X_Force> finalbeta: why not ? is a nice feature
<GoldeNArX> just back online now actually
<finalbeta> X_Force: please give us your source, you are making little sense.
<papp1> 
<papp1> hello
<SirDucer> Kelsin: it says "sudo alsaconf: command not found
<Pollywog> Ah yes alacarte is just what I needed  :)
<tipsy> Anydoby available to help with my USB headset - Soundblaster Live sound card issue?
<papp1> can semone help me with a problem?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<papp1> someone
<Lattyware> Hey all, I only get microphone audio when I run alsamixer from the terminal and enable 'analog mixer' with the m key - and then the quality sucks. Anyone know why?
<tipsy> ymy question's kinda long, but here goes:
<berent> LjL: Ok ok but since i have a vmlinuz and initrd.gz at the mount point cant i copy it to my boot sector and give  a grub entry
<carlosqueso> papp1, ask away and we'll see
<X_Force> ok . here ius the link :http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/system.transactions(vs.80).aspx
<X_Force> (its the the new Namespace in c#
<papp1> does anyone know if there support for a HP ScanJet 4p scanner?
<jannu1> where i can see what version of ntfs-3g im using?
<finalbeta> X_Force: that's a language thing. Depends on the programming language.
<finalbeta> It's .NET...
<tipsy> After installing Ubuntu my onboard soundcard was recongnized as was my Plantronics USB headset, but my soundblaster wasn't.  I went to Alsa-project.org and installled the emu10k1 module to get the Soundblaster working, but now my USB headset isn't recognized as a sound device
<kelsin> SirDucer: "sudo aptitude install alsa-utils" first then try "sudo alsaconf"
<X_Force> but the OS must support ...
<X_Force> and its allso accessable throug winapu .
<X_Force> *winapi .
<tipsy> The USB headset is listed in lsusb though
<X_Force> therefor it must be kernel suportet thing ..
<carlosqueso> jannu1: if you installed through apt, synaptic or checkinstall you can use apt-cache show ntfs-3g
<finalbeta> X_Force: and it's probably only on Databases, are you sure it's even for file system access?
<LjL> berent: err... the thing that resides in the boot sector *is* GRUB. and you don't want to overwrite GRUB, trust me. and no, you can't make a GRUB entry for that kernel, because it's not on a real filesystem, but just inside an ISO. if you want to copy the whole thing to the real filesystem, you can, and then you can also make a GRUB entry... but that will only boot the Puppy-provided *kernel*, it won't boot Puppy itself.
<carlosqueso> or try ntfs3g (or whatever the command to start it is) -v
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me, the ubuntu live cd does not have fsck.hfs so how can I scan an OSX partition????
<SirDucer> kelsin: still says "sudo aslaconf: command not found"
<eck> X_Force: I think you need to check the API of the programming language you intend to use, this is something that could be abstracted at a higher level even if it is not in the kernel
<tipsy> How can i get the USB headset to work with the Soundblaster card?
<jannu1> carlosqueso i instelled from sources, first i removed old version from synaptic then installed from sources
<LjL> berent: look, if you just want to try out Puppy without wasting a CD, just use an emulator.
<frankzhao> what is the short cut for going to desktop?
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me, the ubuntu live cd does not have fsck.hfs so how can I scan an OSX partition????
<Juhaz> frankzhao, ctrl+alt+d
<jannu1> ctrl+alt +d
<frankzhao> thanks a lot,it worked
<kelsin> SirDucer: did it look like the alsa-utils package installed fine?
<jannu1> or install xbindkeys and bind own shortcut
<Lattyware> Hey all, I only get microphone audio when I run alsamixer from the terminal and enable 'analog mixer' with the m key - and then the quality sucks. Anyone know why?
<kelsin> SirDucer: you can try "sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf" if so
<X_Force> here it says :Windows Vista is the first general purpose consumer-grade OS that provides transactional support (ACID) for file IO and Windows Registry modification operations
<RustyJames> !iso > me
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me, the ubuntu live cd does not have fsck.hfs so how can I scan an OSX partition????
<SirDucer> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<SirDucer> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SirDucer> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<SirDucer> eeek
<SirDucer> sorry
<kelsin> SirDucer: it might already be installed
<berent> LjL : is iso a different filesystem than ext3
<X_Force> but i dont care where it is implements .. i just want to know if it is possible under linux ..
<kats_> Question: Has anyone tried to get Acronis True Image Startup Recovery before grub?  ^^
<finalbeta> X_Force:  k nice, Linux doesn't support it.
<X_Force> (ext3)
<eck> X_Force: are you trying to develop with this feature?
<LjL> berent, ISO is not a filesystem. ISO is simply a format that you can dump CD to, for making images of them. but yes, CDs normally use other filesystems than ext3 (UDF or ISO9660, usually, IIRC)
<kelsin> SirDucer: "sudo dpkg -l | grep alsa-utils" that will return one line if it is installed, try "sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf" as well
<X_Force> it would be a good feature because it makes the data consitent .
<LjL> berent: GRUB doesn't have the slightest idea how to read inside an ISO file in any case.
<finalbeta> In linux you would be using a temp version of the file, but I don't know how Vista implements it, it might be much slower to use the temp file.
<eck> X_Force: journalling will ensure that the data is consistent
<X_Force> if someone want the msdn link:
<X_Force> http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=287192
<X_Force> ok .. but jornalin is a filesysetm level n .
<Chetwin> What can I use to repair an HFS volume
<X_Force> not a thelogic level of your application .
<eck> X_Force: this is just an API that makes doing high level FS operations more simple, it doesn't provie any new features over a journalling FS
<X_Force> yeah i know .. but is there also a similar thing in linux ?
<eck> X_Force: no
<eck> X_Force: maybe in mono this is implement, i'm not sure
<berent> LjL: ok but if i have to burn it why should i mount it
<LjL> berent: indeed, why? i only told you how to mount it because you *asked* how to mount it.
<kelsin> SirDucer: I have to run and catch a bus, really sorry, keep those urls for pastebin in case someone else wants to look at them. It does sound like your drivers are installed fine, I frankly confused that it's not working. obviously double check all volumes and headphone jacks and your speakers etc, good luck
<noobian> hi all
<GoldeNArX> well I just cannot get this to work. FARG!
<fbc> I did the alternate install CD and I remember is asking me for the user password, but never a username. What is the defautl username with the alternate installation cd?
<X_Force> dont think so .. because someone must check for uncompletet files at system startuptime .
<berent> LjL :i mean whats the  use of mounting when we cant use them
<SirDucer> kelsin: the sudo dpkg came up with "ii  alsa-utils                                 1.0.11-6ubuntu2                      ALSA utilities"
<noobian> how can i reverse this? /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/eventn
<kitche> fbc: whatever you put in it's usually before it asks you for a password where it asks you for a username
<tipsy> How can i set up my USB headset with a Soundblaster Live sound card?
<eck> X_Force: you clearly don't understand what the msdn docs describe, it doesn't have to do with FS consistency
<LjL> berent: ....?  excuse me, do you think that the *only* use of CD-ROMs is to boot from them?
<eck> that is a journalling thing
<X_Force> here is a code snipe :http://community.bartdesmet.net/blogs/bart/archive/2006/11/05/Windows-Vista-_2D00_-Introducing-TxF-in-C_2300_-_2800_part-1_2900_-_2D00_-Transacted-file-delete.aspx
<carlosqueso> SirDucer: just a thought...have you recompiled your kernel with *only* the drivers for your sound card compiled directly in (as in answer Y rather than N)
<X_Force> => this link shows ..
<carlosqueso> worked for me
<kelsin> SirDucer: yeah try "sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf" then, I'll be on later tonight again"
<berent> LjL :No
<LjL> berent: mounting an ISO gives you access to all the files that are contained in it, without first burning it to a CD. that seems an useful enough thing to be able to do, to me.
<fbc> kitchie: So how do I find out what that was?
<kelsin> carlosqueso: he's a brand new linux user that JUST installed ubuntu P:)
<X_Force> i do know that this is no FS thing. .
<eck> X_Force: it is just an api, it is not a novel feature provided by the windows kernel
<SirDucer> kelsin: but the sudo /usr/sbin/alsaconf can up with command not found
<kitche> fbc: umm mount the drive and look at your /etc/passwd file and see if there is soemthing in there that you remember
<Dr_willis> berent,  i mount .iso files all the time... very handy.
<X_Force> but the question is if there will be a similar api for linux ..
<fbc> kitche: thanx, will do...
<noobian> how can i reverse this? /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/eventn
<eck> X_Force: there is no such API for C
<X_Force> eck: ok that was the thing i wanted to hear ..
<ralth> Hello everyone!  Question:  what file do I need to change to have 915resolution start at boot?
<eck> there's no reason it couldn't be implemented in C though
<morphinex> hey folks, more grub problems
<eck> so a higher level language could implement this feature if the devs were interested
<eck> you would have to check the API of the programming language you want to use
<tipsy> How can i get a USB headset working with an emu10k1 module?
<JuJuBee> Hello.  What preference file is the desktop picture selection saved in?
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : when we can see and get all the things contained in iso why do we need external storage to boot it?
<X_Force> eck: no programan language currently supports this (MS .NET 2.0 ?  and the dll for c)
<eck> X_Force: if one did, i would imagine that it would be mono (the FOSS implementation of C#)
<LjL> berent: because GRUB doesn't know how to read an ISO. i think i said this.
<Dr_willis> berent,  no idea what you mean about 'booting' it.. I boot my .iso files with vmware all the time.. thats how i  use them.
<eck> X_Force: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<X_Force> sry .. wrong ifno .http://www.mono-project.com/Transactions
<mirek> PL   ????
<LjL> berent: GRUB is a bootloader. it runs *way* before Linux is started, so *way* before it can mount anything. GRUB needs to know how to read filesystems *by itself*, with no help from Linux, since it isn't *running*
<Pollywog> btw why is it called mono... any particular reason?
<Dr_willis> berent,  i DO belive ive seen special boot-cd's that can boot.load from an .iso file. but its not just a 'grub' feature' DSL linux can do this
<Dr_willis> berent,  as can PuppyLinux
<mirek> sa polacy ??
<LjL> !pl | mirek
<X_Force> seem to be done already ..
<ubotu> mirek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<morphinex> I am booting off a livecd, so when I change grub options on the HD i want to boot off, how do i make those changes stick?
<qfour20> I seem to have completely forgotten how on earth to manually install grub.  I have a prepared ubuntu install that died on grub install.  How do I direct grub to install on /dev/hdd (should be hd3, right?)
<tkp> hi
<LjL> !grub > qfour20    (qfour20, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eck> qfour20: the easiest way is with grub-install
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  if you change the PROPER /boot/grub/menu.lst they should stay
<morphinex> Dr_willis: why/how?
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  i just was testing out the 'super grub' boot cd. it has a lot of options where it can try to auto-fix your grub stuff
<tkp> I just upgraded to Edgy and I now seem to be unable to install trac because of problems with one of it's dependencies (python-clearsilver)
<morphinex> Dr_willis: now that my machine can't boot, I can't really make a grub super disk ;)
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  you mount your installed system. (it may get auto mounted) then you cd to the /media/mountpount/boot/grub and edit the menu.lst
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : ok so only when i have two root points(which is impossible) i will be able to mount iso on hard disk right
<LjL> berent: what is a root point?
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  got a floppy disk/drive? it  can do it from floppy also.
<morphinex> Dr_willis: yeah, that is what I did
<morphinex> Dr_willis: I don't have a floppy drive either
<berent> LjL: like i have ubuntu at /
<tipsy> My USB headset isn't working  after i installed new alsa drivers, how can i get the headset working again?
<teeL> Does anyone know where i can get this phpsysinfo template? http://tobby007.no-ip.org/info/
<Dr_willis> berent,  Huh?   Not sure what you are trying todo...
<LjL> berent: no. that's not the problem.
<Dr_willis> berent,   you can make a .iso file 'mount' anywhere.
<X_Force> other question. . it know that this question is silly . but anyway .. is the linux kernel faster then the MS's kernels ?
<Dr_willis> but mountingit to / is not exactly very proper.
<LjL> berent: when GRUB starts, it's instructed where to look for the root partition. you can make a GRUB entry with a different one. it simply *can't be an ISO*, that's the only problem.
<nickspoon> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> X_Force,  its got much more people tweaking and working on it.. so i would say yes.
<axiety> hellow, can someone help me use Gnome-RDP ?
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : sorry i wanted to ask about boot not mount
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : ok so only when i have two root points(which is impossible) i will be able to boot iso on hard disk right
<danshtr> Hi all
<X_Force> Dr_willis: is there a benchmark ?? ..
<LjL> berent: no.
<LjL> see above.
<danshtr> How can I disable touch pad on t41?
<X_Force> Dr_willis: because is also think that linux is faster ..
<Dr_willis> berent,  the ONLY time ive seen iso files booted is that special PuppyLinux or was it DSL? boot cd feature that could 'run' from a .iso file.. technocially it was NOT booting the .iso. it was using an initrd and transfering controll over to the mounted .iso
<axiety> hellow, can someone help me use Gnome-RDP i'm using Ubuntu 6.10... ?
<Kronuz> I'm back
<LjL> Dr_willis: so not using the kernel that came in the ISO, i'd assume?
<Dimensions> Hiya i wanna boot my system by default without GUI i changed runlevel from 2 to 3 in /etc/inittab but still it boots into GUI why is that ?
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : yeah thats what . i will take out all things from iso and keep at a place in hard disk initrd and vmlinuz so now can i boot it from hard disk instructing grub
<Dr_willis> LJL i beliuve that is correct.. not sure how it did it. :) i can use the puppyboot cd. and give it the path to the .iso file and it will 'run' from the .iso file.
<Dr_willis> but its not grub thats doing it.. its the special initrd I guess.
<tipsy> My USB headset isn't working  after i installed new alsa drivers, how can i get the headset working again?
<LjL> Dimensions: because you've been given wrong advice, i guess. runlevels 2 and 3 dont' change much of anything in Ubuntu, and specifically not whether X autostarts or not. if you don't want X to start by default, either remove GDM (or whatever DM you're using), or use update-rc.d to remove its startup script links
<axiety> can anyone help me use Gnome-RDP i'm using Ubuntu 6.10... ?
<tipsy> Rcconf can turn GMD off at bootup if you want to startup without the Xserver starting
<predaeus> tipsy, did you check volume settings. Sounds funny but installing the ALSA utils changes that I think. Not sure about drivers.
<axiety> can anyone help me use Gnome-RDP i'm using Ubuntu 6.10... ?
<busfahre1> I am a bit confused. I installed another videocard on my board (and switched BIOS from AGP to PCI for primary video output), got it to work. Now my SOUND doesn't work anymore. It plays back fine, but I can't hear anything. I turned up all the volume controls I could find. Any ideas?
<free> hat einer das w850 se
<LjL> !de | free
<ubotu> free: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<free> oder das k800i
<free> o sorry
<axiety> CAN ANYONE HELP ME ?
<tipsy> predaeus,  the problem is that my USB headset is recognized as a USB device, but not as a sound device. My Soundblaster is the only listed sound device now.
<ralth>   Question:  what file do I need to change to have 915resolution run at boot?
<LjL> !caps | axiety
<ubotu> axiety: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<axiety> can anyone help me use Gnome-RDP i'm using Ubuntu 6.10... ?
<axiety> sorry
<MrEgg964> Hi, I installed Ubuntu in English, but now I'd like to mount a ntfs drive using locale=fr_FR. My problem is that fr_FR is not listed when I terminal locale -a. Any way I can sort this out ?
<axiety> but this is the 7th time i post
<pirx_> hi! which program is easiest to rip a dvd (to divx or something like that) with?
<carlosqueso> anxiety, probably no one knows the answer
<axiety> why not ? :)
<LjL> axiety: within 8 minutes. yes, which brings me to
<carlosqueso> try www.ubuntuforums.org, search then post
<LjL> !repeat | axiety
<ubotu> axiety: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carlosqueso> axieth cause we're just users like yourself
<fbc> how would I mont hda1 while in the LIVE CD?
<axiety> oh ok :<
<Dr_willis> axiety,  well you are a little vague.. what part of using it do you not understand? check the docs yet? check the homepage yet?
* SirDucer gives up and goes back to windows
<fbc> how would I mount HDA1 using the live cd?
<LjL> fbc: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
* tipsy laughs at SirDucer 
<Dr_willis> axiety,  ive never used it that i know of.. :) so...
<LjL> fbc: if /media/hda1 does not exist, create it with sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<ks1> all these impatient people.
* carlosqueso grabs sirducer and halls him back to linux
<fbc> LjL:  thanx
<NET||abuse> hey all,,, where can i get some nice desktop widget, postits for my desktop, a gmail window perhaps, like mac osx widgets or vista gadget
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-rdp
<tipsy> predaeus, any further ideas about my USB headset problem?
<ubotu> gnome-rdp: Remote Desktop Client for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 102 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Kronuz> hey, does anyone know where I can find help to make my dmraid (FakeRAID) work?
<Kronuz> it isn't showing anything in my /dev/mapper
<Kronuz> (just a configure file)
<predaeus> tipsy, nah sry
<tipsy> y:(
<cisforcojo> hey guys, anyone know how to handle device event changes when disabling touchpad tapping?
<axiety> i need to fill things like " computer, Username, Password, Domain ", im not sure i'm filling in the right stuff, coz the other is behind another router..
<tipsy> Anyone else have an idea as to how i could get my USB headset recognized as a sound device again?
<X_Force> Kronuz: habe dmraid installed ?
<X_Force> Kronuz: and what Controler do you have ? .. what linux version .
<Dr_willis> axiety,  at least NOW you are asking a 'real' question.. The router wil need to have the proper ports forwared. or else it will be blocking them
<fbc> great. I've just discovered my username is OEM
<Dr_willis> axiety,  or you will have to be doing some ssh tunneling through the router/firewall
<NET||abuse> So,, anyone know where to get some nice widgets or gadgets , desktop applets or whatever, for gnome?
<Trae> what's a good way to update time?  ?  rdate -s SERVER?
<Trae> and anyone have an rdate server off the top of their head
<X_Force> Kronuz>	?
<noobian> how can i reverse this? /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/eventn
<Lattyware> Hey all, I only get microphone audio when I run alsamixer from the terminal and enable 'analog mixer' with the m key - and then the quality sucks. Anyone know why?
<rsteele> dunno
<X_Force> netabuse try karamba. .
<Dr_willis> noobian,  just reboot? :) thats the windows answer
<axiety> Dr_willis, i'm trying to connect to a remote windows PC , when i tried on a computer on the same LAN i'm in  it worked perfect, but when i try to connect to a computer through the internet it just times out
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : one more q I am unable to extract anything
<berent> LjL Dr_willis : one more q I am unable to extract anything from iso it says readonly
<axiety> Dr_willis is under alot of pressure :)
<LjL> berent: use sudo
<Dr_willis> axiety,  yep.. the router/firewall dosetn know what/where to send the requests to.. unless each machine behind it has its own ip..  not just a local lan ip.
<cisforcojo> anyone? has anyone disabled touchpad tapping?
<Dr_willis> axiety,  the router is doing its job.
<LjL> berent: that ISO is mounted for root access only
<Dr_willis> berent,  extract what? you mount the iso and ya access it as a normal directory...
<SirDucer> I'll be back later maybe
<axiety> oki thanks, Dr_willis cu
<berent> LjL: OK then i should be able to boot without a CD
<feta> hello. while trying to open a specific pdf file, the evince document reader complains: 'Unable to open document - Unhandled MIME type'. what are MIME types and how to solve the problem?
<mgs> Trae, you can synchronize it on the settings dialogue (Right click on the clock, select "Adjust Date & Time")
<LjL> berent: if you say so. i've told you that i don't think so, but then who am i to know.
<X_Force> feta: what do you mean with specific pdf file ?
<Trae> mgs, cool tx
<carlosqueso> feta: evince just doesn't read every pdf.  You'll need to install the acroread package for some
<feta> X_Force: some pdf files won't open - just some
<berent> LjL : hey :-)) i was optimistic with my arraogance i suppose but i will explore it though
<X_Force> feta: other do properly?
<tipsy> If nobody here has the answer, where can i go for help with my sound problem?
<feta> carlosqueso: so the acroread package is most comprehensive and reads whatever pdf file?
<feta> X_Force: some pdf files do open, yes
<carlosqueso> tipsy: try www.ubuntuforums.org lots of people there and searchable
<Psycholiquid71> quick question can you search UNC path drives form Ubuntu
<predaeus> tipsy, did you search the Ubuntu forums for your specific card and also the alsa page for supported cards?
<X_Force> feta: right click on the wrong ones and press Properiteis .
<X_Force> feta: and check the Mime/Type field
<tipsy> ya, i've posted there without any luck
<carlosqueso> feta: acroread is the adobe reader (official) package, so yes....although it isn't free software
<Remowylliams> Hello everyone. I have a command line question and I hope someone can answer it for me. what is the utility to find the date for a given unix time? in BSD date -r 1173696400, tells me what date, timezone etc it is.
<ekimus> anyone has xen and an iscsi target running? i just can't figure out how to do that - using the xen binary distribution, sources and build-essential is installed for the kernel building, but the tarball from iscsitarget.sf.net just won't compile if I point it to the kernel src of xen...
<nikosapi> Remowylliams: date?
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: I'm not sure off-hand, but I'm sure you could make a quick-n-dirty Perl script and place it into /usr/local/bin
<carlosqueso> remony i think it's just date -d
<tipsy> Oh well, thx predaeus and carlosqueso  for youattemts to help me. have a nice day
<Dimensions> Thanks LjL:
<Remowylliams> nikosapi: No it seems sys V date doesn't do that conversion. I can give it a date and see the seconds but not the other way around.
<Psycholiquid71> quick question can you search UNC path drives from Ubuntu
<comradec> hi I'm trying to get it to so that firestarter firewall can be launched without a sudo command.  I added username<font size="3">   ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter to visudo, but it still doesn't let me launch firestarter from a normal user</font>
<carlosqueso> Remowylliams: it's date -d
<nikosapi> Remowylliams: ohh
<X_Force> Remowylliams:: no this dont work..
<X_Force> Remowylliams: ( date -d)
<Agrajag> comradec: nopassword notwithstanding, you still have to use sudo to gain root privileges
<Remowylliams> BrownFrog: thank you that would be very handy. I guess .. carlosqueso Ok I'll give it a try but I don't see that option listen
<Dimensions> tipsy what is Rcconf ?
<X_Force> comradec:: you can set the SUID bit ..
<feta> X_Force: it doesn't say anything about MIME type. but surprisingly, the document would open after i had first saved in on Desktop and opened then
<X_Force> comradec:: then the application will be launched as user root .
<X_Force> feta: was it a network driver ?
<cisforcojo> no one has a touchpad?
<comradec> <font size="3">X_Force: I was following the how to on firestarters homepage, thats what they say to do, but I guess it's wrong?</font>
<feta> X_Force: network driver? huh?
<jaykay> Looking for Wozzles!
<carlosqueso> qcisforcojo: not anymore now that I killed my laptop :-(
<X_Force> feta: a lan folder ??
<Remowylliams> X_Force: -d is not a valid option in RH or SCO
<cisforcojo> carlos: ouch. did you run linux on it?
<feta> X_Force: i don't understand. i'm talking about a pdf text document.
<`nicola> what's the command to restart sound device ? (otherwise I need to reboot)
<carlosqueso> cisforcojo, yup, but mine had a button to turn it off
<X_Force> feta: what was the path of the pdf file ?
<cisforcojo> carlos: ah. haha mine might as well
<cisforcojo> but this is a chinese computer
<feta> X_Force: do you want the url?
<X_Force> feta: y
<cisforcojo> so I have no idea about the manual
<Dimensions> LjL: what is Rcconf ?
<carlosqueso> cis, oops...is there a button above the touchpad that doesn't seem to do anything?
<LjL> Dimensions: haven't got a clue
<nickweb> hey guys and gals - sorry to keep on hasselling you. im on to my last few problems.. :P
<cisforcojo> no, sir
<carlosqueso> cis, then I'm afraid I have no clue and no computer to mess with, sorry
<tronica> does anyone know of a good proftpd tutorial
<Razoz> Hi, how do i disable the Ipv6?
<nickweb> im trying to add some commands to the start-up sessions bit of gnome, but everytime i restart the xserver, I loose whatever I've typed in.. any ideas?
<cisforcojo> ah no problem
<cisforcojo> thanks for the help
<feta> X_Force: sorry, cannot tell, it is under a logged-in session on firefox
<raczman> hi
<X_Force> feta: ?
<X_Force> feta: a website ?
<bibe> hi all. I am looking for (w/ no success) a simple howto to build the linux-image and linux-restricted-modules on Edgy starting from the linux-source-2.6.20 package in Feisty. Any hint, please?
<rbil> cisforcojo: what are you trying to do?
<feta> X_Force: the pdf document was on a web site, yes, but i cannot tell the url
<teeL> How can i view page stats like unique visitors on my webserver?
<comradec> <font size="3">Agrajag: So What should I replace nopasswd with, nopassword?</font>
<Dimensions> LjL: how do i use  update-rc.d to remove startup scripts to boot into console by default ?
<Agrajag> comradec: what, no
<Tonren> VLC won't display IDX/SUB subtitles.  Can anyone help?
<Bookia> wow, this place is packed :D
<Bookia> hello
<X_Force> feta: ok . .only the info that it was an websize is relevant .
<LjL> Dimensions: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<Agrajag> comradec: what you're doing is allowing people to use sudo to run firestarter without giving a password.
<X_Force> feta: are you able to open other pdf files in firefox ?
<Agrajag> comradec: but they still have to sue sudo
<felipeee> Jowi: hello
<Razoz> Can any1 help me disable the IPV6?
<Agrajag> comradec: er, use
<feta> X_Force: yes
<LjL> !ipv6 > Razoz    (Razoz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bibe> Dimensions : update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Bookia> well i suppose its just about blurting out your question
<X_Force> feta: then probly its the fault of the other webserver .
<Bookia> i cant get mplayer to work
<nickweb> im trying to add some commands to the start-up sessions bit of gnome, but everytime i restart the xserver, I loose whatever I've typed in.. any ideas?
<raczman> i have problem with my soundcard, can aynone help me out?
<X_Force> feta: if he is not handling the mime type corrent .
<Bookia> can anyone be of assistance?
<Psycholiquid71> I figured it out very handy for linux for once very good OS so far
<X_Force> feta: * correct
<comradec> <font size="3">Agrajag: so it wont work cause they still have to provide a pass for sudo?</font>
<xenalise> Heya... Got a problem with apache... For some reason .htaccess causes an ISE500, yet as far as I can see it's formatting, etc is fine
<xenalise> Any ideas?
<X_Force> feta: are you familier with wireshark ?
<feta> X_Force: nope
<raczman> i tried building drivers from the source, now i cant run alsamixer but i have login/logout sounds
<Dimensions> LjL:  that would remove gdm for ever ? i mean what i want basically is that boot by default into console but if needed type startx to bring GUI ...
<Razoz> LjL: Thx :)
<Agrajag> comradec: no, they don't have to provide a password.
<tronica> does anyone know of a good proftpd tutorial
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: Here's a script for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8957/
<Agrajag> comradec: but they still have to use sudo.
<LjL> Dimensions: that would do that.
<X_Force> feta: then plz give me just the domain name of the website .. i will check if it is windows ..
<raczman> and gnome applet thingie says there;s no sound card
<LjL> Dimensions: or just "sudo apt-get remove gdm"
<Agrajag> comradec: you said you were trying to run it without sudo?
<felipeee> Jowi: Hello Jowi
<bibe> Dimensions : you will be able to start X with... startx
<comradec> <font size="3">Agrajag: I just want a normal user to be able to launch firestarter without having to put any password in</font>
<Agrajag> comradec: they can
<Razoz> LjL:  Is it the same as Ubuntu in Xubuntu?
<xenalise> Chade: Nickname from the Farseer Trilogy by any chance? :P
<Agrajag> comradec: if you have that set correctly they can run "sudo firestarter" and it will just run
<Chade> Hi, anyone mind answering a few questions about how I should be formatting my partitions for a dual boot XP/Ubuntu machine?
<Agrajag> comradec: that depends on /etc/sudoers being set up right.
<comradec> <font size="3">Agrajag: but when I have it setup like that, it gives me an error in the terminal Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified, (firestarter:5106): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:</font>
<Chade> Certainly is Xenalise
<oni-dracula> could someone help me with mounting my phone? from what I can tell it's being mounted as vfat with read/write permissions enabled...but when I try to transfer stuff to it, it says it's a "read only file system"
<xenalise> Chade: classy! :)
<xenalise> One of my fav characters :D
<feta> X_Force: i'm sorry. but i'm pretty confident the web server is under windows
<Chade> Also stole it for most of my online gaming ;)
<xenalise> Hehe
<LjL> Razoz: for removing ipv6? yes.
<xenalise> I used to go by FitzChivalry
<Agrajag> comradec: did you try using gksudo instead of sudo?
<felipeee> Jowi: Hey Jowi
<Chade> Yeah I think he's an excellent character
<Razoz> LjL:  okay, its diffrent in Kubuntu ^
<X_Force> feta: the its a pitty ..
<comradec> <font size="3">Agrajag: same error</font>
<X_Force> feta: im not familier with the webserver  .but is the prob of the webserver ..
<Chade> I've reserved 30gb on my machine for linux partitions as empty space, and I have 2gig of ram, should i be setting my swap partition to about 4gig?
<WyvernKing> Hey, I'm considering changing to Linux from Windows XP, and it all confuses me slightly. I'd be buying a new computer to have in my room, and connect to the internet, and would use it mostly for gaming, but also torrents, (legal) roms, internet browsing etc - which distribution of Linux should I get? Ubuntu would seem to be the choice but to get the most out of my PC and reduce lag, would...
<WyvernKing> ...Xubuntu be better?
<LjL> Razoz: only as far as the text editor they tell you to use is... use your favorite editor. make it "sudo nano" if all else fails.
<feta> X_Force: ok, thank you
<xenalise> Chade: I set my swap to 5Gb :)
<xenalise> I have 2gb ram on this lappy
<Remowylliams> BrownFrog: thank you very much missing the timezone though. but hang on. :)
<BrownFrog> WyvernKing: First, what kind of hardware do you have?
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: At least it's a start ;)
<reppe2> how do i choose the default cpu freq governor? i want conservative, not ondemand (which reduces batteries life...)
<dhruv> hi guys i need a good sources list for edgy
<Schleppfux> Hi guys, does anybody know how to read and burn Xbox360-Games in Ubuntu?
<Chade> xenalise: Thanks! Will do that, see if it goes better. Just to confirm, I want to partition 25gb as ex3 and 5gb as swap then?
<rbil> Chad: with that much RAM, you'll hardly ever touch the swap partition. 1GB should be way more than enough. Besides, if you find your swap partition is not large enough down the road, you could add a swapfile.
<psusi> reppe2: ondemand means it slows down the cpu when it is idle, and speeds it up when you are actually using it... is that not what you want?
<Bookia> xenalise, why on earth did you set your swap so large?
<X_Force> comradec he .. use suid ..
<xenalise> Chade: Correct :)
<WyvernKing> BrownFrog: at the moment, just a modest 512 MB of RAM, and enough disk space, but this would be a new computer
<xenalise> Bookia: Just encase :)
<X_Force> comradec : http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#setuid
<Dimensions> thanks LjL and bibe
<comradec> <font size="3">X_Force: I don't know what you mean</font>
<grndslm> anyone know what the point of the pilot-applet for the gnome-panels??  if gpilotd is all that needs to be running to initiate a hotsync?
<WyvernKing> BrownFrog: and probably anything from 1GB to 2GB of RAM, depending on how many Ram sticks I stuff in it
<psusi> comradec: why are you speaking in html?
<Remowylliams> BrownFrog: Seems like the time is off. it responds Mon Mar 12 04:46:40 2007, my BSD system reports it as Mon Mar 12 05:46:40 CDT 2007
<nickweb> im trying to add some commands to the start-up sessions bit of gnome, but everytime i restart the xserver, I loose whatever I've typed in.. any ideas?
<comradec> <font size="3">X_Force: give my user account +x to firestarter?</font>
<X_Force> comradec: no ..
<X_Force> just call chmod u+s firestarter ..
<tonyyarusso> Is there any reason scim would be needed for non-asian languages?  (English and Spanish)
<uglybetty> Thanks I have Ubuntu set up on old system now
<grndslm> nickweb:  what exactly are you trying to do?
<Chade> Bookia, rbil & xenalise: Sorry not sure which method to go with, setting my swap partition to around 1gb or 5gb?
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: With just one hour off, and the recently-updated DST rules, I'd guess it's a DST issue
<X_Force> comradec: but use sudo chmo ...
<androse> Hello. I have upgraded to Feisty, I've installed the ruby1.8 package, but the packages for irb, rdoc and ri are missing. Apparently, they only existe in Universe, although is seems weird to have the ruby package and not the others. Am I mistaken ?
<X_Force> comradec: and bevor di > sudo chown root firestarter
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: (Not sure which one is right though)
<Schleppfux> Hi guys, does anybody know how to read and burn Xbox360-Games in Ubuntu?
<rbil> Chade: you could even go less than 1GB, but if you want to feel "safe" :-) 1GB is more than enuf
<X_Force> comradec: to change the owner of the programm to root
<xenalise> Chade: Common practice for mose is at least double your ram
<grndslm> nickweb:  you've used System -> Prefs -> Sessions and it won't save??
<xenalise> *most
<Remowylliams> BrownFrog: I"m trying to test the new DST file that's why I'm struggling with this. LOL
<cisforcojo> anyone here disabled touchpad tapping?
<xenalise> I wouldn't go less then that
<nickweb> grndslm, yep - bang on
<rbil> xenalise: not if you already have that much RAM for goodness sake
<BrownFrog> WyvernKing: It may be heresy here, but for the kind of tasks you'd be doing I'd skip Ubuntu and install Debian ;)
<xenalise> rbil: ubuntu seems to use a fair bit of it, and swap for that matter
<WyvernKing> BrownFrog: Thanks for that :) I've been looking around trying to find out what I can use best for gaming, I'll go research Debian
<rbil> Chade: to give u some perspective ... I have 750GB RAM and a swapfile of 1GB and I hardly use more than 100MB of my swap
<grndslm> nickweb:  if everything else of yours saves...and as long as you logged out "properly" instead of ctrl+alt+backspace or a hard restart...
<grndslm> it should save
<rbil> Chade: most times it's using under 50mb
<Tonren> VLC won't display IDX/SUB subtitles.  Can anyone help?
<grndslm> but ya never know with free software
<xenalise> 750Gb or Mb?
<felipeee> I can't connect to an dsl connection, i installed rp-pppoe but the pppoe-start get time outed, my modem is routing and it connects to the ISP automatically.
<nickweb> hmm
<nickweb> lol
<nickweb> ill try a log out properly - sure itried that first tho.
<pirx_> xenalise: 750 ngigabyte of course!
<nickweb> brb
<rbil> xenalise: of course that was a typo, 750MB
<X_Force> felipeee then you dont need pppoe .
<BrownFrog> WyvernKing: It's what works best on my computer at least; your milage may vary (I'm actually testing out Feisty now)
<xenalise> rbil: I was about to say :P
<felipeee> what i need?
<X_Force> felipeee: just set you gateway to the ip of your modem/router. .
<Exal> hi, does ahyone knows how I can run the telnet server?
<Chade> Heh
<Neil3> hey all, does anyone know if using the restricted formats (like decss, mp3, mpeg2 etc) is legal in the UK?
<X_Force> Neil3: i think so . because they are supplied by ubuntu ..
<xenalise> Chade: I'm just used to sticking to old methods, hence a 5Gb swap for me :)
<Ind[y] > I get this when I run startx. Any help, please? http://pastebin.ca/383907
<Exal>  hi, does ahyone knows how I can run the telnet server?
<rbil> xenalise: old methods were old methods when having 256MB of RAM was alot of RAM :-)
<xenalise> rbil: I know :P
<xenalise> Old habits die hard though ;)
<Neil3> thanks X_Force, have been trying to google for info on this but haven't found much except that it varies widely from country to country, and I've learned that it's illegal in the US
<felipeee> X_Force just it?  route add default gw IP ?
<Chade> xenalise & rbil: Thanks for the advice. Will try setting my swap partition to around 1gig then to begin with, if I have any issues I'll just reformat and up the size of the swap partition
<WyvernKing> BrownFrog: Thanks :) *wikis kernel*
<nickweb> grndslm, just tried it and it still isnt saving.
<xenalise> Exal: Installed telnetd?
<X_Force> felipeee: should work .
<rbil> Chade: if you ever find 1GB is not enuf, you can add a swapfile
<BrownFrog> WyvernKing: No problem; good luck :)
<Chade> My first foray into Linux so doesn't matter if a few things go wrong first time round
<rbil> Chade: so don't worry about it :-)
<grndslm> nickweb:  sorry, dunno what to tell ya
<X_Force> felipeee: if thing you can wirte it also in your network config ,
<finn23> how can I quickly find the /dev/ name of an attached device?
<BrownFrog> WyvernKing: (If you do go Debian, make sure it's etch or sid, *not* sarge!)
<nickweb> lol - okies.. cheers anyways
<popey> finn23: a usb device?
<xenalise> Exal: Did you install telnetd?
<popey> finn23: dmesg will report it usually
<finn23> YES
<Exal> xenalise: sure, telnetd is installed
<finn23> sorry, capslock
<Exal> but, how to run the server
<popey> finn23: type dmesg in a terminal and you will see it at the bottom
<Chade> Right, time to go install Ubuntu, will report back when I'm done. Thanks again guys
<felipeee> X_Force you mean /etc/network/interfaces?  how my eth0 must be?
<WyvernKing> BrownFrog: Etch or Sid, not sarge, thankyou very much :D
<Exal> if I try $telnet localhost doesn't work
<xenalise> Exal: I don't tun telnet myself, but I'd assume you just start it :)
<X_Force> felipeee yeah ..
<BrownFrog> WyvernKing: Glad to help :)
<psusi> Exal: "try $telnet"?  huh?
<X_Force> felipeee: the router settings are deletet after a reboot . .and the network settings not
<finn23> it's sdc, not scd   :o
<finn23> thanks for your help
<felipeee> X_Force auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet manual ?
<psusi> Exal: the command is simply telnet... no $... and "doesn't work" is not an error description
<Exal> psusi: no :(
<Exal> exal@bernardita:~$ telnet 192.168.101.100
<Exal> Trying 192.168.101.100...
<Exal> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Exal> exal@bernardita:~$
<xenalise> Exal: Hate to ask... But is it started?
<psusi> Exal: is that your address and did you install the telnetd package?
<Exal> is a good description ;)
<psusi> Exal: you probably need to configure and (re)start the server
<Exal> xenalise: sure, my question is, how to I start the telnet server
<psusi> Exal: why are you using telnet though?  it is insecure
<grndslm> for real...ssh is the way
<Exal> psusi: i have a program that use telnet
<xenalise> Exal: sudo /etc/init.d/telnetd start I'd assume
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: Found something possibly better on Google; GNU date has a weird syntax compared to BSD date; try 'date -d @1168573011'
<X_Force> felipeee: auto eth0
<X_Force> iface eth0 inet static
<X_Force>         address 192.168.100.1
<X_Force>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<X_Force>         network 192.168.100.0
<psusi> Exal: huh?
<X_Force>         broadcast 192.168.100.255
<X_Force>         gateway 192.168.100.2
<kitche> !paste| X_Force
<ubotu> X_Force: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tonren> VLC won't display IDX/SUB subtitles.  Can anyone help?
<X_Force> a static entry looks like that .
<X_Force> ubotu>	: sry .
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sry . - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Exal> psusi: I haven't /etc/init.d/telnetd
<BrownFrog> X_Force: ubotu is a bot; no use apologizing to it ;)
<Exal> but telnetd is installed
<felipeee> X_Force thank you very much, i'll try then i came back here...thanks
<xenalise> Exal: Is there anything in /etc/init.d for just telnet then?
<Remowylliams> BrownFrog: That's been suggested. And technically I suppose if I get gnudate and build it. I can do that. but neither of these systems have a -d option.
<psusi> Exal: it is run from inetd
<xenalise> Oh
<xenalise> Ouch
<BrownFrog> Remowylliams: Ah, ok; scratch that idea, then
<Exal> ho
<xenalise> That's more backwards then I am :P
<Agrajag> Exal: whoa, wait a sec
<xenalise> (Only just though!)
<teeL> How can i view page stats like unique visitors on my webserver?
<Agrajag> Exal: Are you sure you want telnetd? What will you use it for?
<psusi> Exal: why arne't you using sshd instead again?
<Agrajag> Exal: If you're just trying to get a remote shell, sshd would be better
<Exal> Agrajag: is for an accounting program
<psusi> what does an accounting program have to do with telnet?
<Exal> establish a conection with my server
<Exal> remote host establish conection with my server
<grndslm> you don't need telnetd to connect to a server
<grndslm> you need telnet
<Exal> sure, but I am configure the server, no the remote hosts
<grndslm> and if this is a linux server you're building right now, it should be using sshd
<psusi> unless this accounting program is really, really weird, it should not know or care about telnet or telnetd
<grndslm> Exal:  sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<psusi> telnet is for running a shell on a remote computer.... which shouldn't have a thing to do with accounting programs... unless you want to run the accounting program under the remote shell..
<Exal> grndslm: sure, its installed ;)
<psusi> Exal: then do ssh localhost
<Exal> sure, i know ssh
<Exal> but I need telnet
<psusi> what makes you think that?
<rickympl> how can i open a video using mplayer, but have it display on another display, like tv-out
<Exal> my remote hosts are configured for telnet
<xenalise> Exal: for a company?
<Exal> but, may be I will use sshd
<psusi> Exal: you mean you want to connect to a server that is running telnetd instead of sshd?
<Exal> psusi: yes
<Zaggynl> Anyon knows some tweaks to speed up Firefox? It's terribly slow :(
<Exal> xenalise: yes
<psusi> Exal: well you should talk to the admins of said servers and get them to replace telnetd with sshd
<psusi> Exal: and you don't need telnetd on your machine to telnet to theirs
<Exal> :-/
<xenalise> ...
<xenalise> Why not just help him setup telnetd?
<xenalise> Companies aren't going to change their ways because some guy on irc told them to...
<psusi> because it's a bad idea
<xenalise> psusi: Yes, but they're not going to change things because you said so
<psusi> companies should change their ways because they have compotent admins and are concerened about security
<xenalise> Welcome to the Real World. Doesn't always happen.
<Exal> hehee
<Agrajag> psusi: what if this application is running on some ancient proprietary UNIX and doesn't know one thing about ssh?
<psusi> you would be surprised how fast it happens after the company is hacked and their head IT guys is fired....
<Exal> n=root@user-85- ---security??
<andios> hi
<psusi> in any case, you don't need telnetd on your machine to telnet to theirs
<xenalise> psusi: Yes now we're going into the realms of stupidity and childishness
<IcemanV9> fwiw, telnet has NO security and ssh DO have security - it's up to the company :)
<Tonren> VLC won't display IDX/SUB subtitles.  Can anyone help?
<andios> I'm getting this annoyng The Application Nautilus has quit unexpectdly -error after upgrading 6.06 -> 6.10
<Agrajag> psusi: unless this program is going to try to make a connection to the machine Exal is setting up.
<xenalise> His request sounds simple: He needs telnetd for some big of security. So why not just answer the damned question he asked?
<andios> could somebody help me with this?
<xenalise> *for some accounting software
<xenalise> Somehow I ctrl+c'ed that last statement...
<dirken> hey everyone
<Agrajag> Exal: So. You have telnetd installed, but it won't run?
<andios> I'm getting this annoyng The Application Nautilus has quit unexpectdly -error after upgrading 6.06 -> 6.10, somebody?
<psusi> xenalise: because he doesn't seem to quite understand what is going on so rather than tell him which button to press ( which I don't even know since I have not run telnetd in years ), I'm trying to educate him
<Exal> Agrajag: yes
<Agrajag> What happens when you try "sudo /etc/init.d/telnetd start"?
<xenalise> psusi: I can understand that if he were CEO of said company, but consider this: He may not be? In which case theres no point
<grndslm> Exal:  i thought you said earlier that you were trying to configure the server now...and then you just said you wanted to connect to a remote host (aka: server) where the accounting program is??
<Exal> Agrajag: I haven't telnetd on /etc/init.d/
<xenalise> Why not help him with the request, but suggest he move to ssh? Instead of just being unhelpful?
<Riot777> anyone got Lexmark X2300 series printer ?:d
<grndslm> Exal:  then it isn't installed of course
<andios> somebody?
<xenalise> I can understand both sides of it
<owner> i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP to set everything up
<owner> i made a test.php file and put it in /var/www when i put http://localhost/test.php it will not load the page. i am sure that apache is running because when i try to start it it says apache is running
<andios> i dont find solution from google
<xenalise> But it seems that others aren't :S
<psusi> xenalise: so far I only see that he wants to telnet to other machines that are running telnet, for which you do not need to be running telnetd... it is imperative to get a clear picture of the problem domain in order to propose a valid solution
<abbyz> whenever i try to nfs mount a filesystem from my ubuntu server, i get an error "permission denied". Any clues? :(
<dirken> i am working in ubuntu for the moment and looking for a way to handle dual monitors. What i've got know is that on my laptop screen everything is displayed fine but my external screen (that only supports 1024*768) is set in the same resolution as my laptop so i only see litle part of the screen. And also my screens are copies, i want get a large desktop but now i've a copy of my screen on my external screen
<xenalise> psusi: He said he needs it for some software
<Kronuz> hey, what do I need to install to be able to compile stuff?
<Agrajag> grndslm: either that, or it's running from inetd/xinetd
<dirken> any one can solve this?
<owner> the page does not load at all. it keeps saying loading but doesn't load. it time-out after 2 minutes
<andios> I'm getting this annoyng The Application Nautilus has quit unexpectdly -error after upgrading 6.06 -> 6.10, somebody?
<xenalise> So he actually said he did need it
<grndslm> Agrajag: doh...yes def. inetd
<soundray> !repeat | andios
<ubotu> andios: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dyrne> Riot777: id do a google search like "site:linuxprinting.org printermodel"  first
<Exal> grndslm: root@serverkfc:/var/www# apt-get install telnetd
<Exal> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Exal> Creando telnetd ya est
<grndslm> really?
<psusi> iirc, in.telnetd is invoked from inetd so you have to configure inetd properly... unlike sshd, telnetd does not run stand alone as its own server
<xenalise> As I said, why not just help him sort the prob and then suggest he recommends to the "higher powers" that they use ssh instead?
<andios> ubotu: ok, sorry. but i have hurry with this
<xenalise> That would be the helpful, yet educational way
<Riot777> I did that just was curious :d if anyone have it
<Exal> how configure inetd
<xenalise> Instead of being so closed-minded?
<Agrajag> Exal: my Spanish is horrible, but I assume that means it's installed
<andios> he was bot :P
<IcemanV9> i am trying to install thinkfinger by compling from the source. it failed due to a few missing commands (autoconf, aclocal, automake, autoheader and libtoolize). which package to install on ubuntu (dapper) box?
<kitche> Exal: configure inetd/xinetd first so telnetd will run
<soundray> andios: you being in a hurry won't magically produce people who can help with your problem
<dirken> i am working in ubuntu for the moment and looking for a way to handle dual monitors. What i've got know is that on my laptop screen everything is displayed fine but my external screen (that only supports 1024*768) is set in the same resolution as my laptop so i only see litle part of the screen. And also my screens are copies, i want get a large desktop but now i've a copy of my screen on my external screen
<psusi> xenalise: because I still have not been able to get him to convey the full nature of the problem
<andios> i know
<Slart> Kronuz: what are you trying to install? something special? or you want to start programming yourself?
<xenalise> psusi: He needs telnetd for some accounting software. That says more then enough to help him setup telnetd
<finer> anyone know if there is a time frame for when a stable version of fiesty will be released?
<erUSUL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Kronuz> Slart, well, I need to have all the libraries and stuff that are generally needed to compile stuff
<xenalise> Infact thats too much info technically
<xenalise> Just asking to help setup telnetd should be enough
<Agrajag> Exal: Do you have a file, /etc/xinetd.d/telnetd?
<dirken> dual monitors, anyone?
<Kronuz> Slart, I'm trying to compile the most recent dmraid
<psusi> xenalise: a better description of the problem often leads to a more accurate answer... and based on what he has said so far, I have a strong susicion that he is barking up the wrong tree
<soundray> andios: you could say what you've done so far to solve the problem
<Kronuz> ...the one I have isn't working :(
<grndslm> dirken:  you must look into either xinerama or twinview
<Exal> Agrajag: I don't have this file
<Slart> Kronuz: if you want to compile some software from the repositories you can always do "apt-get build-deps packagename" to get what you need for that special package
<grndslm> dirken:  don't remember which one it is...but either way you're gonna have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand
<andios> soundray: googled it, and i have tried to create new homedir
<pax> this <quote> users are stupid mentality is a cancer </quote>, you don't need to protect users from themselves, just help when/if you can .. had to sat it sorry.
<Slart> Kronuz: sorry.. sudo apt-get build-dep packagename works better
<Agrajag> Exal: You you at least have the xinetd.d directory?
<dirken> grndslm: is that also for ati cards?
<Exal> Agrajag: no
<psusi> xinetd is not installed by default, you will need to install that and make the config file
<Kronuz> Slart, I suppose dmraid doesn't have the most recent version compiled
<Exal> psusi: ahhh
<grndslm> dirken: hmm...i do believe that it's independent of your driver
<dirken> grndslm: allright, thx a lot!
<xenalise> Yay, another UKer! :)
<xenalise> G'day kernel_geek :)
<grndslm> dirken: np
<kernel_geek> Lo,Hello
<Exal> done, xinetd is installed
<xenalise> Anywho, I really cba with arguing since it's a waste of my productivity :)
<Agrajag> Exal: Ok, install xinetd, and here's what the /etc/xinetd.d/telnetd file should look like: http://pastebin.ca/383943
<kernel_geek> Have a problem you might be able o solve :D
<kernel_geek> *to
<kernel_geek> ok ...
<Slart> Kronuz: then try "sudo apt-get build-dep dmraid" that should get you on the way... most of the time the command ./configure will tell you if something is missing and if so, what it's called
<kernel_geek> I installed nvsound drivers
<Kronuz> Slart, That's what I just did :)
<kernel_geek> for my nforce 2 card
<kernel_geek> *onboard
<Kronuz> Slart, it seems it's getting the build-essential (which might be what I wanted to be able to compile stuff)
<kernel_geek> And i get sound out of all speakers but center and bass
<AlexC_> !enter | kernel_geek
<ubotu> kernel_geek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> andios: have you looked at any log files? E.g. $HOME/.xsession-errors
<andios> what should i do about the nautilus problem
<psusi> Slart, Kronuz, why would you want to recompile the same source that is already in the repository?
<kernel_geek> ok. I have to go and have tee now. By
<andios> soundray: nope, i'll check them
<xenalise> Enjoy, kernel_geek! :D
<Slart> Kronuz: I think build-essential is package of the most used compiling tools.. you might need more stuff to compile certain packages
<Kronuz> psusi, the version I got from the repository is 1.0.0 rc9 I believe
<Kronuz> and there's rc13 already
<andios> soundray: If I paste this somewhere, would you chek it out?
<Slart> psusi: to enable strange switches ? =)
<Kronuz> psusi, the current dmraid (rc9) doesn't work here :(
<psusi> Kronuz: yes... I assume you are running dapper then?  rc13 made it into edgy iirc, and there was a bug report to have it backported to dapper in -backports... not sure if it ever was though
<rickympl> how can i open a video using mplayer, but have it display on another display, like tv-out
<psusi> Kronuz: let me see if I can find the bug report with the attached rc13 dapper backport
<Kronuz> hmm, thanks psusi
<Kronuz> what's dapper by the way?
<soundray> andios: yes. Best use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Remowylliams> Thank you one and all for your efforts I'll keep looking for an answer.
<IcemanV9> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Kronuz> oh
<Kronuz> psusi, then no, I'm running 6.10
<Quattro> hi all
<Slart> Kronuz: that would be edgy
<Slart> !edgy
<Kronuz> yep
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<psusi> ohh, my bad... looks like it also didn't make it into edgy....
<Kronuz> that's a name I've heard more often :P
<Quattro> can anyone tell me please how to install openoffice
<psusi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/68294
<Quattro> first time installing anything
<psusi> ther's the backport bug... attached is a binary build of rc13 for edgy
<ks1> Quattro, openoffice should be there by default
<Slart> Quattro: sudo apt-get install openoffice doesn't work?
<vicks> when i bootup my kubuntu feisty, i get an out of sync message on my screen, when kde starts everything is ok. anyone knows what i can do?
<AlexC_> vicks: #ubuntu+1 please
<ranphatje> what USB 2.0 PCMCIA cards does ubuntu support?
<Kronuz> psusi, great!, thanks :)
<Quattro> but new version 2.1
<christoph_> why the heck does edgy keep firing the backspace key automatically every 10 seconds?
<Slart> Quattro: is there something great in the new version that you really really need?
<Exal> Agrajag: I have created the telnetd file into xinet.d
<Jowi> christoph_, it should not. usb keyboard?
<Quattro> well just wanna learn how t instal, ;)
<Kronuz> psusi, sorry I ask this, but where's the attachment?
<christoph_> yes, usb
<ks1> 2.1 is on feisty.
<Blink182> hello
<Blink182> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<christoph_> but it also does that when the keyboard is not plugged in
<AlexC_> magic,
<Agrajag> Exal: OK, restart xinetd and see if telnet works
<Slart> Quattro: easiest is just to wait for it to come to edgy.. if not, I guess you'll have to compile it yourself.. or find a package (.deb) somewhere.. perhaps on their site
<Jowi> christoph_, which version of ubuntu and kernel do you use? (uname -a)
<andios> soundray: is there way to just copy all text from nano?
<AlexC_> Slart: it wont come to Edgy,
<Slart> AlexC_: oh? not? feisty fawn then perhaps
<Quattro> i guess i ll wait then, thanks anyway
<AlexC_> Slart: at least via the official repositories, an un-offcial one then yeah
<soundray> andios: I don't think so. Use 'cat ~/.xsession-errors' in a terminal.
<Exal> Agrajag: sure, its work!
<christoph_> Jowi: wait a minute, please
<psusi> Kronuz: sorry, it was this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/54246
<decoo> hi
<Slart> Quattro: that's the best way... unless you really really need some new feature it's best to let it come to you =)
<AlexC_> Slart: yeah, only security updates are ... updated. For example users of Dapper still have Firefox 1.5 and not 2, unless they unstall it an un-official way
<Exal> Agrajag: many thanks
<Exal> Agrajag: what is xinetd?
<Quattro> ok thanks :)
<Jowi> christoph_, you mean that the backspace is triggered even though the keyboard is disconnected?
<ks1> some things should be backported... like openoffice 2.1. office applications are essential. anyways :P
<Slart> AlexC_: ahh.. well.. they upgrade often enough that I wont care
<ks1> i'm running feisty anyways.
<Tomcat_> Who needs Firefox 2 anyway? :)
<eilker> i am not sure what i installed xgl or aixgl , how can i know it ?
<Agrajag> Exal: xinetd is a daemon that spawns other daemons when you connect to a port.
<decoo> i'm newbie, can someone tell me how can I join to another #
<decoo> ?
<Slart> ks1: is it stable enough for everyday use?
<AlexC_> decoo: /join #foo
<Pici> decoo: /join #channel
<decoo> thx
<Slart> decoo: type /j #channelname
<starly> decoo: /join #other-chan
<andios> soundray: http://luola.homedns.org:8000/paste/index.php?id=169980430145edb87a388b3
<Slart> hehe.. everyone together now =)
<Agrajag> Exal: So instead of running telnetd all the time, you're running xinetd and when you connect to port 23, xinetd spawns telnetd and connects you.
<Kronuz> psusi, which one should I get and how should I install it?
<christoph_> ok,  uname -a says "Linux mystique 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP"
<ks1> Slart, for me it is. There are some annoying things though. My wireless card doesnt work properly with network-manager, hal policy changed but it should be back to normal for the release
<Exal> Agrajag: thanks
<arrow> I'm trying to invoke a script I just wrote, can anyone tell me why it won't work?
<arrow> root@arrow-desktop:~# ./home/arrow/Cleanup3
<Kronuz> psusi, (I'm really really new to this)
<AlexC_> arrow define "wont work"
<arrow> -bash: ./home/arrow/Cleanup3: No such file or directory
<Slart> ks1: hmm.. I think I'll stick with the "if it aint broken..."-policy a bit more... =)
<Jowi> christoph_, do you have the same problem if you boot 2.6.17-10-generic?
<Dr_willis> arrow,  you dont need the .
<christoph_> yes
<Dr_willis> arrow,  and you need to be srue its 'executable;
<Dr_willis> ./scriptincurrentdir
<erUSUL> arrow: clearly the path is wrong why do you begin an absolut path with a . ??
<Dr_willis>  /path/to/the/script
<ks1> Slart, hehe okay :) fine by me. I do it to report bugs and help better the population. Also helps to report for your hardware :)
<psusi> Kronuz: I think this one: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4930804/dmraid_0.9.9%2B1.0.0.rc13-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Slart> arrow: you can try with "sh /home/arrow/Cleanup3"
<andios> soundray: got that?
<arrow> ok
<owner> the page does not load at all. it keeps saying loading but doesn't load. it time-out after 2 minutes
<Slart> ks1: ah.. nice to know someone does the dirty work ;)
<arrow> I'm reading a site http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/invoking.html and thats why I used the .
<Exal> Agrajag: in the telnetd file on xinetd user = root, what does this mean?
<Kronuz> ad then how do I install a .deb ?
<Tomcat_> Slart: I wouldn't use feisty as production system... it *is* stable, sometimes more than edgy, but there are times when everything falls apart (kernel, X, Python, we had everything) :)
<erUSUL> arrow: either you use /home/arrow/Cleanup3 or assumong you are in your home ./Cleanup3
<psusi> Kronuz: download it and run sudo dpkg -i dmraidxxxx.deb
<owner> i made a test.php file and put it in /var/www when i put http://localhost/test.php it will not load the page.
<Dr_willis> arrow,  you miss understood part of it then. :)
<Agrajag> Exal: It means telnetd runs as root.
<Dr_willis> arrow,  or they got a nasty typo somewhere.
<christoph_> i even tried unloading the modules for usb hci support in an ssh shell, but the same thing keeps happening
<Jowi> christoph_, is the problem only in X or in the console as well (if you boot into single user mode for example)?
<psusi> Kronuz: with the xxx appropriately replaced with the full name of the file
<eilker> i am not sure what i installed xgl or aixgl , how can i know it ?
<Agrajag> Exal: It has to to allow people to log in.
<ks1> Slart, ive built linux from scratch and a lot of other things so i have a bit of knowledge and am able to run the testing stuff.
<christoph_> in the console as well
<arrow> ok thx all
<AlexC_> owner: #apache #php
<Kronuz> psusi, thanks
<christoph_> but not in a remote session via ssh
<Exal> Agrajag: thanks
<AlexC_> owner: just because you're using Ubuntu doesn't mean it's a Ubuntu support question =)
<Jowi> christoph_, does it make a difference if you plug it into another usb-port (shouldn't make a difference)?
<soundray> andios: got it (sorry doorbell)
<Quattro> maybe u can help me with this, how can i get my mouse scroll work?
<Kronuz> hmm it did something :)
<andios> soundray: okay
<Kronuz> now I have the files at /dev/mapper
<AlexC_> owner: but anyway, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Kronuz> but I have four nvidia_xxxxxx
<christoph_> no, it doesn't
<Kronuz> (I only have two arrays)
<ephemeros> hey
<Dr_willis> Quattro, what kind of mouse? every machine ive isntalled to - the mouse wheel works.
<Jowi> christoph_, do you have other usb devices plugged in (usbkey, headset etc)?
<andios> soundray: could you check it out? I'll be back in 5 minutes
<Quattro> creative
<arrow> Dr_willis: it worked without the . thx alot
<psusi> Kronuz: does each array have 2 partitions on it?
<christoph_> as i said, it even happens if the keyboard is disconnected
<soundray> andios: I have
<Hattori> want to start 2 programs at boot time.. how can i? or put them in crontab.. how?
<andios> soundray: thanks, brb
<Dr_willis> arrow,  now do you understand WHY it worked?
<Kronuz> psusi, just one, I believe
<Jowi> christoph_, do you have a remote control ?
<ephemeros> *what's the switch/flag for the 'find' command to override the "Permission Denied" warnings?*
<soundray> Hattori: best to call them from /etc/rc.local
<shatrat> Hattori, you could just add them to the Sessions -> Startup Programs list
<Kronuz> psusi, they're NTFS partitions (Windows XP and Vista's)
<AlexC_> !sudo | ephemeros
<ephemeros> ...i can't find it in the man
<ubotu> ephemeros: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<psusi> Kronuz: right... one device is the whole array, the other is the partition.. same for the second array
<christoph_> hm, i have a tv tuner card with a remote control
<Jowi> christoph_, I've noticed some strange keyboard events with some remote controls...
<Kronuz> oh, I see :)
<arrow> Dr_willis: the . was a shortcut so I don't have to write /home/arrow?
<ephemeros> AlexC_: i want to use my user
<Kronuz> psusi, so, I need anything else to mount ntfs in ubuntu?
<ephemeros> only
<Dr_willis> arrow,  the ',' basicially means LOOK In the current diretory
<Dr_willis> arrow,  ~ is a shortcut to /home/arrow
<Jowi> christoph_, can you see if you get something like this in /var/log/messages: Mar  6 07:56:00 localhost kernel: [17214205.688000]  keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 0
<ramrod> hello! Can anyone help me a wireless problem on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> doh . = current dir.. ! = home dir
<soundray> Dr_willis: get it right ;)
<hotti> ~ is used as home dir?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<erUSUL> arrow: . current .. parent dir
<soundray> hotti: it's a variable recognized by most shells
<felipeee> X_Force Hello X_Force
<Kronuz> whoohoo!
<christoph_> no, but there's a lot of strange messages saying: "Mar  6 17:59:47 mystique kernel: [17180306.820000]  Pinnacle PCTV: unknown key: key=0x01 raw=0x01 down=0
<Kronuz> It's Working! it's Working!
<christoph_> "
<arrow> ok, I'll put that on a sticky note
<Dr_willis> hotti,  try 'cd ~' and see
<Dr_willis> :)
<AlexC_> ephemeros: if you're user does not have permission, there is no way of avoiding the "Permission Denied" ... that would defeat the whole purpose of permissions!!
<Dr_willis> aticky note? gesh.. not that hard to rember. :)
<soundray> hotti: or even 'echo ~'
<AlexC_> ephemeros: you have to use Sudo,
<Dr_willis> Bash 101 day here on #ubuntu :)
<felipeee> Jowi: Hi Jowi
<josh415> i want to use Kate or another app to edit PHP files on a webserver that's accessible via ssh/scp/sftp.  should i use Fuse/sshfs?  or, something else?
<christoph_> so maybe it's really the tiv tuner card after all
<Tonren_> VLC won't display vobsub subtitles.  Can anyone help me?
<hotti> dr_willis, soundray: yes i know i just said since some guys were talking about home dirs and .
<ramrod> anyone know anything about wireless configuration???
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | ramrod
<ubotu> ramrod: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> Be it ever so Humble, theres no place like $HOME
<Jowi> christoph_, looks similar enough. maybe try to blacklist the pinnacle card module and boot and see if the problem remain. if that solves it, file a bug report ( /msg ubotu bug )
<AlexC_> no place like 127.0.0.1
<ephemeros> AlexC_: ok, the problem is i don't want to find in the denied folders, just to disable the warnings, because they mess my search :D
<Jowi> hello felipeee
<felipeee> Jowi: Hoo! how its going?
<soundray> ~ sweet ~
<christoph_> thanks a lot, now i just have to find out which module
<ephemeros> AlexC_: i tried "-nowarn" - no use :(
<Jowi> christoph_, btw, how do you use the remote... with lirc or ...? maybe there is a simple keybinding mistake in lircrc
<Eudy> what!
<Kronuz> psusi, how should I mount my drives in Ubuntu? (as to have them mounted by default on boot)
<erUSUL> !ntfs > Kronuz
<christoph_> i haven't tried the remote yet, it's a fresh install
<techie_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tobiasu> whom do i have to kill for overwriting my bootloader while installing 6.10?
<Jowi> christoph_, ah ok.
<Kronuz> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> Kronuz: no problem
<christoph_> how do i blacklist a module?
<Jowi> if it is a pci card you can check here to see which module it uses: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<soundray> tobiasu: this is a support channel, not a revenge channel
<christoph_> i suppose its "saa7134
<techie_> anybody here knows how to make Ubuntu Edgy recognize my usb?
<erUSUL> christoph_: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<Jowi> felipeee, busy busy :) need to sit in the sofa to relax in a few minutes. and you?
<Tonren_> VLC won't display vobsub subtitles.  Can anyone help me?
<felipeee> Jowi: I configured my eth0 to be static and gave all info that he needs...added the default gateway using the IP of the modem, but when i ping an address it says that the host is unreacheable
<techie_> I need to transfer audio data via usb cable to computer
<nilsl> I try to install php5, but when I try to browse to a php-file (test.php) it can't show it, just ask if I want to download it. What's wrong?
<erUSUL> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<techie_> All I have is a usb cable from handheld recorder to computer
<eXcAliBu> hey all
<Jowi> felipeee, does the manual state which ip the modem use?
<nilsl> erUSUL: Was that for me?
<AlexC_> nilsl: #apache   but also, clear all cache/cookies for you're browser and try again
<techie_> I know that usb could be a "pain" in linux
<nilsl> AlexC_: It's cleared.
<eXcAliBu> guys i need java for ubuntu's ssl explorer for the VPN to work
<erUSUL> nilsl: yes take a look there to enable php in apache
<Kronuz> !ntfs-3g > Kronuz
<nilsl> erUSUL: OK
<erUSUL> !java > eXcAliBu
<eXcAliBu> any idea how/where i get it?
<Jowi> felipeee, maybe you need to physically reset the modem for it to work  (like some d-link ones)...
<felipeee> Jowi: in it's configuration page, shows it's IP
<erUSUL> eXcAliBu: read the pm from ubotu
<andios> soundray: back again
<felipeee> Jowi: I've tried it
<eXcAliBu> i love you
<techie_> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> felipeee, wait, do I understand this correctly. you can enter the modems web config via its ip address but when you use that ip as gateway you can not ping it?
<soundray> andios: create a new user test ('sudo adduser test'), then log in as test to see if you still get nautilus crashes.
<andios> ok
<FurryNemesis> !eduroam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eduroam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andios> i have dist-upgrade on
<andios> if i log out will it stop?
<soundray> andios: if nautilus works with the new user, move your gnome configuration to a safe place -- I'll tell you how:
<soundray> andios: select a failsafe session from gdm, log in as antti and 'mkdir gnomeconfbackup ; mv .gconf .gconfd .gnome* gnomeconfbackup'. Then log out & back in choosing a normal gnome session
<qbert> Im looking for some pdf tools on linux, specifically i need pdf to jpg, anyone know of anything ?
<felipeee> Jowi: No, to enter in it's conf page i use another pc...running WinXp...when i put the cable it's connect to the ISP automatically, just wait some seconds and the internet is on my hands lol, when i plug the cable of linux pc, the eth0 connect is RUNNING but don't receive any packages and can't reach any host
<andios> soundray: no, it doesnt work on test-user
<soundray> qbert: I think you have to go via PS and PNM to jpg
<qbert> PDF->PS->JPG ?
<christoph_> w00t! blacklisting the saa modules really did the trick!
<christoph_> amazing
<soundray> andios: same failure? Same errors in ~test-user/.xsession-errors
<christoph_> thank you guys, you've been a big help
<soundray> qbert: PDF -> PS -> PNM -> JPG
<Wanderer> hmm, I found a 2gig USB drive at work.  When I stick it in a system it shows a 218Meg file system.  The output of "fdisk -l" has some odd partitioning.  Anyone know how to see what else might be on the drive?
<Jowi> felipeee, that means that the modem is in bridged mode. when in windows, the OS make the connection. you should give a call to your modem support to see how to set up the DHCP in it. if a reset of the modem does not help maybe it's faulty or in a need of a firmware upgrade.
<soundray> qbert: you need xpdf-utils and netpbm (and possibly imagemagick)
<qbert> cool checking
<opetznick_> how to setup the hostname based on the dhcp dns hostname?
<andios> soundray: test's errorlog is different
<techie_> !wine > techie
<felipeee> Jowi: I will try to upgrade it's firmware...then i came back here...
<soundray> andios: do you want to paste that, too?
<andios> soundray: and it is damn big
<techie_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<andios> ok
<felipeee> Jowi: Thank you
<soundray> andios: anything that makes sense to you?
<soundray> andios: actually, wait a second...
<andios> hmm
<soundray> andios: did your upgrade ever finish?
<andios> dist-upgrade?
<Jowi> felipeee, np. usually it is only possible to get into a modems config if its dhcp is set up. a reset usually does the trick.
<andios> soundray: yes i think, last night
<andios> right now im updating it again
<andios> if it works
<techie_> Anyone! How do I figure out the wines version I hae installed in my system?
<andios> soundray: I'll let it upgrade first?
<Jowi> techie_, wine --version
<techie_> Thanks Jowi
<soundray> andios: yes, and when done, make sure you have ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies completely installed
<AMD-> how do i use the mount --force option ?
<Kronuz> hey, what program did you say it's a graphical diff?
<kernel_geek> My problem: I have followed a guide on how to install nvmixer and configure oss. I can get sound from every speaker except center and sub. How do I get these to work. So that when I play an mp3 in totem i get cloned 5.1 ??
<AMD-> $ sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<AMD-> Volume is dirty.
<AMD-> Run chkdsk and try again, or use the --force option.
<AMD-> Mount failed.
<abelstr> AMD-: sudo mount --force /dev/hdb1
<abelstr> ?
<AMD-> nah
<Jowi> techie_, you can also use "apt-cache policy packagename"
<soundray> andios: 'sudo apt-get -f install' should not return any errors. It's not worth continuing diagnostics if your packages don't fit together yet
<Kronuz> also, how can I have an indexed database to search all my files (like windows' WDS or Google Desktop)
<Agrajag> AMD-: is this an ntfs volume?
<kernel_geek>  My problem: I have followed a guide on how to install nvmixer and configure oss. I can get sound from every speaker except center and sub. How do I get these to work. So that when I play an mp3 in totem i get cloned 5.1 ??
<AMD-> yeh
<Pici> !beagle | Kronuz
<ubotu> kronuz: beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<andios> soundray: okay, I must wait 20 mins becouse dist-upgrade is on
<Agrajag> AMD-: Do you have windows installed?
<AMD-> yes
<killown> how I do to see how many frames my video card process?
<techie_> Jowi is the 0.9.32 version different than wine-hq? If no, and if I have to upgrade should I erase the 0.9.2 before installing the update?
<Agrajag> AMD-: You really should boot windows and check the disk before trying to force-mount it.
<MrEgg964> Hi, I'm trying to mound a windows network drive. I can see the drive, but special caracters (accents, like  or ) are not being displayed. What can I do about it ?
<AMD-> not possable
<Agrajag> ?
<Kronuz> and now that I have my RAIDs working, I can finally remove the spare disk and move everything to my RAID disk
<kernel_geek>  My problem: I have followed a guide on how to install nvmixer and configure oss. I can get sound from every speaker except center and sub. How do I get these to work. So that when I play an mp3 in totem i get cloned 5.1 ??
<AMD-> but i will try
<Agrajag> Why is it not possible?
<kernel_geek> Sa,ba
<Kronuz> is there a way I can copy everything to a new partition in my raid?
<soundray> killown: use the benchmark mode that some games offer
<Kronuz> or will I need to reinstall EVERYTHING again? :S
<kernel_geek> *samba has not been setup for that
<killown> soundray how I do it?
<kernel_geek> Its just how the smb protocol is
<kernel_geek>  My problem: I have followed a guide on how to install nvmixer and configure oss. I can get sound from every speaker except center and sub. How do I get these to work. So that when I play an mp3 in totem i get cloned 5.1 ??
<killown> I want to use glxgears --print more anything
<AMD-> the ntfs is an old xp OS  i used to used ...........................
<soundray> !repeat > kernel_geek
<killown> I dont remember
<hypn0> anyone installed gossip0.23, I get a libc6 dependency isssue, but I got libc6 2.3.6 installed already, any advice?
<abelstr> killown: glxgears --printfps
<killown> abelstr, thanks a lot
<techie_> Jowi, i think the 0.9.32 is the latest!
<techie_> I sort of answer my own question
<andios> MrEgg964: do you have wrong charset or somethign
<kernel_geek> !repeat
<killown> Warrning: unknown parameter: --printfps
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<christoph_> thanks again for you help, i need to be going now
<killown> abelstr, unknow parameter
<AMD-> i will try to check disk
<soundray> abelstr: please recommend "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" instead
<_cerberus_> does anyone know how to fix a kernel (vanilla 2.6.19.7) which fails to boot, it freezes just after or during loading usbhid
<abelstr> killown: glxgears -printfps
<abelstr> killown: and soundray is right
<kernel_geek> yeah upgrade
<soundray> killown: try "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" instead
<kernel_geek> or downgrade
<AMD-> also the data i have is not very sensitive "dont need it that much
<killown> soundray,  thank ouy
<killown> you*
<dream_> help :)
<kernel_geek>  My problem: I have followed a guide on how to install nvmixer and configure oss. I can get sound from every speaker except center and sub. How do I get these to work. So that when I play an mp3 in totem i get cloned 5.1 ??
<abelstr> soundray: ...it even works.
<abelstr> ...
<soundray> kernel_geek: there's no point repeating this every two minutes
<kernel_geek> ok sorry :D
<kernel_geek> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xelados> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrEgg964> andios: yes, most likely. I'm trying to correct that, but I don't know how.
<slv> how do i mount .mds files?
<slv> .mdf i mean
<alligator> hi i'm trying to connect ubuntu.fr
<kernel_geek> mount -o loop or something
<soundray> slv: convert to iso with mdf2iso
<andios> MrEgg964: tried utf-8
<erUSUL> slv: you can not try to find a program that can convert it to an iso
<eilker> kubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 , this may conflict ? i cant get login screen, (EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available. // but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment
<kernel_geek> i will get back to the .mdf problem
<soundray> !iso > slv, read ubotu's pm
<MrEgg964> andios: I'm trying to display French characters. Is there a mount option I can use to specify that ?
<kernel_geek> !patience
<abelstr> kernel_geek: impossible, need to convert it first
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kernel_geek> nup
<kernel_geek> !patience
<kernel_geek> mount image.mdf /wheretomount -o loop=/dev/loop0
<erUSUL> MrEgg964: codepage or nls or something like that check the man page for mount
<MrEgg964> So far, I'm using the following command : mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx,password=xxx,nls=iso8859-1 //server_name/PixCenter /mnt/PixCenter
<kernel_geek> mount image.mdf /wheretomount -o loop=/dev/loop0
<erUSUL> kernel_geek: that only works with iso images
<kernel_geek> No check here my proof :D http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files
<jcole> does the nvidia driver not work with smp?
<abelstr> kernel_geek: great tip!
<kernel_geek> mdf2iso as well here:http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<kernel_geek> converts
<kernel_geek> if you want that is
<soundray> kernel_geek: please don't point to source pages for software that is available in ubuntu packages
<soundray> !info mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<kernel_geek> Ok did not know it was available
<kernel_geek> soz
<felipeee> Jowi: Nothing
<felipeee> Jowi: No connection
<Jowi> kernel_geek, i have no real experience with this but I would guess that if you need oss for 5.1 surround you might need to set the outputsink to oss in gnome-sound-properties.
<Xenocide> has anyone setup beryl so that a virtual machine can be full screen on one virtual desktop?
<kernel_geek> done that
<slv> soundray: when i type in that command just as shown i get this:
<slv> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Neil3> hey all, does anyone know if using the restricted formats (like decss, mp3, mpeg2 etc) is legal in the UK?
<Jowi> kernel_geek, and you have run nvmixer to set the 5.1 as well?
<kernel_geek> yup :D
<omegacenti> I cannot hear sound on this page: http://doscastlevaniaforthlevel.ytmnd.com/. I have followed the restricted codecs pack, but might I be missing something?
<kernel_geek> There is not that option in gnome-ousnd-propoties
<kernel_geek> is it flash
<kernel_geek> ??
<qfour20> I'm having some trouble getting my fresh ubuntu installation to boot properly.  It's a rather interesting setup, as I am trying to use the bios' "select boot device" menu to boot my installation instead of using my software raid that windows is installed on (nforce4 board).
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: yes.
<tritoch> i think its quicktime
<kernel_geek> ok one sec i know fix
<felipeee> who is X_Force?
<Chade> Hi
<omegacenti> tritoch:  you sure? and if it is... is there a fix?
<tritoch> no idea, just popped it open in ff on win and it said i needed quicktime plugin
<qfour20> I finally got grub isntalled while booted from the livecd and the disk I was using was seen as /dev/hda4 (hd3,3).  Now when i try to boot, the partition isn't found.
<NetCrime> anybody can tel sum video/music IRC servers?
<omegacenti> doh
<Chade> Anyone mind giving me a little more help with my Ubuntu installation? Managed to get a version installed onto my machine and dual  boot working properly
<Chade> But Ubuntu freezes after 5 minutes of use and I have to power down
<acidoascorbico> hola
<acidoascorbico> tengo un problemilla... alguien sabe como se llama el pakete que al pusar alt+f2 sale la pantalla el ejecutar programa de gnome?
<kernel_geek> follow this link (guy with flash problem) see the note:
<kernel_geek> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<qfour20> I've gone into grub and edited the config and tried to boot and discovered that now the disk I'm wanting is (hd0,2).  It tries to boot and uncompresses the kernel and I get a splash screen, but nothing beyond that.  Anybody have ideas?
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: Only problem is its quicktime.
<omegacenti> Sorry for misinformation
<kernel_geek> i thought you said it was flash ??
<omegacenti> yeah I was wrong.
<kernel_geek> qfour*: add this to kernel command line root=/dev/hda3
<acidoascorbico> i have a problem. i would like what is the name of the package "alt+f2" in gnome  (scuseme for mi bad english, i from spain)
<Pici> !es > acidoascorbico
<kernel_geek> ok one sec
<Jowi> kernel_geek, maybe you need to make an alias in /etc/modprobe.d/something for your sound card to use nvsound. but that is a total guess from my side based on nothing but feelings :)
<kernel_geek> No nvsound loaded
<qfour20> kernel_geek: I'll try that.  hope to be back soon from inside my fresh install.
<mr_hus> where exactly is the system crontab file?
<kernel_geek> replace /dev/hda3 with correct disk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<omegacenti> Having issues with my wireless card... any good howtos? Im am trying to read the one supplied with ubuntu.. maybe another?
<erUSUL> !wifi | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omegacenti> Thanks ubotu!
<kernel_geek> Nvsound loaded in 5.1 except no center
<omegacenti> err erUSUL
<andios> omegacenti: it's a bot ;)
<omegacenti> I noticed as soon as I hit tab haahahaha
<Chade> Anyone have any idea as to why a fresh install of Ubuntu would freeze after five mins of use?
<kernel_geek> No drivers
<Chade> Running the AMD64 version
<kernel_geek> Install drivers
<Chade> Ahhh drivers missing?
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: got anything for quicktime substitute?
<kernel_geek> That will speed up
<Kronuz_> hey
<kernel_geek> I am looking one sec
<savvas> is medubuntu discontinued?
<erUSUL> Chade: no, but check the logs in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<Kronuz_> I have a problem... my Ubuntu freezed
<Kronuz_> is there a way I can do anything? this is the second time this happens to me
<Chade> erUSUL: Sorry complete linux newbie, how do I go about doing that?
<Kronuz_> everythings freezed but the mouse pointer
<Chade> erUSUL: Do I want to use recovery mode?
<kernel_geek> quickime guy: sudo apt-get install quicktime-utils
<Chade> Kronuz_: Having the exact same problem
<erUSUL> Chade: System>Admin>System Monitor
<Chade> Don't know why it's doing it
<SirOSOriS>  g\
<abelstr> Kronuz_: check /var/log/messages for strange errors
<Chade> erUSUL: Thanks
<Kronuz_> but I can't click on anything, etc... (not even the keyboard lock buttons seem to turn on/off any leds)
<Chade> erUSUL: Anyway I can check it from the command line without actually entering graphical ubuntu?
<Kronuz_> abelstr: but it's frozen
<kernel_geek> yes
<Kronuz_> I'm in my windows box :P
<kernel_geek> tail -f /the/log/
<Chade> Same issue I'm having Kronuz_ I'm in mine too
<Pici> Kronuz_: Obviously you'll need to reboot and then check the logs
<erUSUL> Chade: yes with 'less' 'sudo less /var/log/messages' or 'sudo less /var/log/syslog'
<Kronuz_> just press the reset button? :S
<Kronuz_> my HDD is working
<Kronuz_> for some reason it seems it's half frozen
<Chade> Thanks erUSUL
<Pici> Kronuz_: Can you get to a tty? ctrl-alt-f1?
<Kronuz_> the HHD is doing stuff, etc. (it seems)
<abelstr> Kronuz_: if you hit ctrl-alt-F1, does anything happen?
<Kronuz_> Pici, nope
<Chade> I've been having to Powerdown to get out of it Kronuz_
<Kronuz_> I did that yesterday, but my HDD was not having any activity
<xelados> What needs to be done to switch fro GNOME to XFCE? I'm downloading all of XFCE's stuff now.
<kernel_geek> 1079 people in room
<Chade> Going to reset and load Ubuntu will report back if I have any problems
<kernel_geek> Anybody from uk :D ??
<Chade> Yeah
<Pici> Kronuz_: You're pretty much out of luck at that point, unfortunatly
<kernel_geek> woot
<Kronuz_> :(
<Pici> !offtopic > kernel_geek
<Chade> I'm a staffordshire lad
<kernel_geek> !ooftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooftopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kronuz_> I don't suppose SSH is open by default in ubuntu
<kernel_geek> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kronuz_> so that I can log there from this box
<Kronuz_> (or try to)
<Pici> Kronuz_: no, its not.
<stb> i'm having troube with my beryl manager.  it won't startup automatically from my GNOME session.  My screen goes white if I open it in an XGL session.  is there anyway to start it automatically?
<Kronuz_> :(
<abelstr> xelados: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Kronuz_> I'll just press reset then
<Kronuz_> :S
<xelados> abelstr: Thanks a lot!
<abelstr> Kronuz: you could boot using the LiveCD, mount the root partition and check the logs
<kernel_geek> stb:System>pref>sessions>startup
<omegacenti> Im not sure kernel_geek, but I don't think it fixed the problems.  I looked in firefox --> about:plugins and the only one i saw was the totem quicktime movie playing thing.
<kernel_geek> om
<kernel_geek> k
<kernel_geek> ok
<kernel_geek> one seec
<omegacenti> :)
<FurryNemesis> stb, or insert usr/bin/beryl-manager into session startup options
<omegacenti> Thanks for the help.
<teeL> How can i view page stats like unique visitors on my webserver?
<Malph> trying to boot to the edgy_ppc_server installation disc and I keep getting the "white screen of death" even when I use the video=ofonly switch
<Kronuz_> abelstr, too late :S
<Kronuz_> I already booted without it
<kernel_geek> quicktime: sudo apt-get install libquicktime
<stb> thx
<kernel_geek> restart firefox
<Chade> I got the freeze problem within livecd once
<abelstr> Kronuz_: try 'cat /var/log/dmesg.0'
<Chade> Well will go and see if I can get a log
<Kronuz_> abelstr, can I still see the errors in /var/log/messages
<eilker>  apt-extracttemplates unsuccessful ??? what is this ?
<Kronuz_> abelstr, checking
<Kronuz_> brb from my Linux box in a sec
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: Couldn't find package libquicktime.
<kernel_geek> you need to open ectra repositories
<Malph> I also get the wsod when booting the ppc desktop livecd on the same g4 is there something I need to update on the system to get the livecds to run
<Exal> hi, does anyone knows how to do a scp to a specific port
<kernel_geek> *extra
<omegacenti> I have all the ones in synaptics package manager --> repositories checked.
<abelstr> Exal: scp -P port
<kernel_geek> quicktime: follow this just in case: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Kronuz> back
<omegacenti> Will do.
<kernel_geek> What is the exact problem just no sound ??
<Exal> hehehe thanks abelstr, I have tried with -p
<omegacenti> yeah. no sound
<kernel_geek> ok hmmm yeah try that then
<Kronuz> ... okay, doing cat /var/log/dmesg.0'
<omegacenti> I can see the image, just no sound at this website: http://doscastlevaniaforthlevel.ytmnd.com/
<Kronuz> what should I check there?
<omegacenti> If you get sound then I am unique.
<Pici> FYI: The library name is libquicktime0 , not libquicktime.
<abelstr> Kronuz: errors near the end of it, when you rebooted it.
<daraknor> I booted up a LiveCD and it sits with brown background, X Window open, mouse, but no icons, no ctrl-alt-F1 for switching, etc
<debian_> im trying to setup a webcam that is supose to use the spca5xx module, i heard that it was enabled by default in edgy and later versions, but i was
<debian_> curious about how to pass paramaters to tit
<Kronuz> abelstr, how come is the '.0' and not other?
<abelstr> Kronuz_: that should be the log from past session, which locked up
<debian_> like how i would normally do 'sudo modprobe spca50x usbgrabber=1'
<omegacenti> Pici: Is that my only problem?
<Kronuz> oh
<rellik> I am having a weird problem that has started just recently..  I don't use my ubuntu box much, except as a file/SSH server..  lately it has been freezing a lot..  it will freeze, and I will do a hard reboot (SysRq-SUB doesn't work). it will come up just fine and then sit there for a while..  then (a couple hours later) it will freeze again..  over and over for the past week..  is there a global error log or some other place to start
<rellik>  looking?
<omegacenti> Pici: So If I do that then it should work? but what about firefox?
<kernel_geek> ok yeah soz libquicktime0
<Kronuz> abelstr, so every time I restart all logs get a new number?
<abelstr> rellik_: /var/log/messages
<daraknor> rellik, have you done a memory check?
<kernel_geek> then restart firefox
<abelstr> Kronuz_: yes
<rellik> daraknor, nope..  how?
<omegacenti> command again?
<kernel_geek> just reatart it
<kernel_geek> yup
<rellik> abelstr, lemme check
<kernel_geek> but with the 0
<omegacenti> I mean could you post again, it just went past my history
<P-K> Will 6.10 eventually have TLS?
<daraknor> rellik, a lot of installation media now has a memory check. Ubuntu 6.10 CD has one I used last night
<Tomcat_> P-K: Nope.
<omegacenti> !TLS
<Tomcat_> P-K: Eh... LTS? TLS?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kronuz> abelstr, so .4 becomes .5, .3 becomes .4.... and dmsg becomes dmesg.0 and a new dmesg is created?
<abelstr> !LTS
<P-K> haha yeah
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<abelstr> Kronuz_: Yes, like that.
<chade1> hi again, managed to steal my GF's laptop so I can talk to you guys while I try and fix this problem with Ubuntu
<Kronuz> oh
<kernel_geek> sudo apt-get install libquicktime0
<Tomcat_> P-K: I think feisty+1 will be LTS again, but I might be mistaken.
<omegacenti> thanks kernel_geek!
<Kronuz> abelstr, is that for *all* the logs or just dmesg?
<P-K> So I should only use 6.10 for dev ?
<kernel_geek> did it work then ??
<daraknor> I booted up a LiveCD and it sits with brown background, X Window open, mouse, but no icons, no ctrl-alt-F1 for switching, etc Any ideas on troubleshooting so I can Live booted? I tried verifying the media but the screen never said anything.
<slippyr4> hi all. i've just noticed that my sound has stopped working. no errors, just silence. edgy install, acer laptop. where do i start investigating this?
<chade1> where was I supposed to go to get that log?
<Tomcat_> P-K: For dev?
<abelstr> Kronuz: that should be for all logs that have multiple instances in /var/log, like Xorg.log
<omegacenti> already have the newest version installed.
<P-K> I mean just for development.
<kernel_geek> argghhhh hmmmm ...
<Tomcat_> P-K: If you need an absolutely stable system, get dapper.
<abelstr> ...or Debian.
<rellik> can I grep /var/log/messages for anything general? I tried 'error' without luck
<AxeZ> hey dudes, anyone driving feisty?
<Tomcat_> P-K: If you need something that will run okay, but is still new enough, get edgy.
<Kronuz> abelstr, and it's always on start when the log numbers are pushed?
<LjL> !feisty > AxeZ    (AxeZ, see the private message from Ubotu)
<omegacenti> still nothing in regards to restarting firefox.
<abelstr> Kronuz: when the syslog starts, if I'm not mistaken
<P-K> ok thanks.
<Tomcat_> P-K: I run edgy on all production systems. :o
<AxeZ> II am well aware of that
<AxeZ> I was wondering if anyone is testing prerelease
<Kronuz> abelstr, oh... anyway, checking the dmesg, I dound some Buffer I/O errors
<Kronuz> in my sda1 device, it says
<kernel_geek> imegaceni (prtivate window)
<LjL> AxeZ, have you tried reading the *entire* message i gave you? it's about two lines of text.
<P-K> I run it a couple production systems as well. And it gets updates so I was just wondering what the difference was.
<kernel_geek> *om...
<abelstr> Kronuz: ah, that's interesting. Might be just what you're looking for.
<abelstr> Kronuz: not sure though
<yurimxpxman> hey, what's the X11 alternative to Alt+Numlock for ASCII codes in Windows?
<Kronuz> Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 36305904
<P-K> sorry I can't type today.
<Kronuz> and there are several like those scatered
<chade1> Sorry going to have to ask you to start from the beginning
<kernel_geek> quicktime: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<chade1> What should I be looking for in the way of errors in the System Monitor?
<kernel_geek> then retart
<kernel_geek> Thats it
<omegacenti> one sec.. need to register
<kernel_geek> defo
<kernel_geek> *restart fireox
<abelstr> Kronuz: and the very last entries, nothing suspicious?
<omegacenti> alright I will try that.
<Kronuz> abelstr, I don't think there are any other errors beside those and a few others saying "device-mapper: dm-stripe: Target length not divisible by chunk size"
<mrtimdog> Hello
<yurimxpxman> hey, what's the X11 alternative to Alt+Numlock for ASCII codes in Windows?
<mrtimdog> I've just been playing around with usb mounts and autorun scripts. Is there a way of avoiding the question of running it or not on automount?
<yurimxpxman> *Alt+Numpad numbers I mean
<abelstr> mrtimdog: you can disable it under System> Preferences> something with removable media
<Kronuz> abelstr, look, these are my last lines in dmesg.0 ... http://pastebin.ca/384036
<kernel_geek> quicktime: did it work ??
<chade1> kernal_geek: Should I be looking at the error_log in /var/log/cups?
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: LOL, well, the lugins are showing up in about:plugins, but still no sound
<slippyr4> what window manager am i using if i'm out-the-box edgy plain-ubuntu gnome?
<mrtimdog> abelstr; Thanks, but that just disables/enables the autorun, not disable/enable the security question which appears when the drive is mounted.
<Kronuz> hey, do you think there's a way I can just copy everything to my RAID after creating some free space for Ubuntu?
<kernel_geek> unmute your speakers ??
<Pici> slippyr4: Yes, gnome
<omegacenti> I accessed the sound file directly through the page source and it played
<erUSUL> slippyr4: metacity
<Kronuz> or will I have to reinstall everything again...
<kernel_geek> ok so its working
<Kronuz> 'cause I got like 300MB yesterday (updates, and stuff)
<kernel_geek> was it cups you want logs for ?? Chad ??
<omegacenti> no the file is audible sound for sure, but it does not play in firefox.
<kernel_geek> ok i know
<kernel_geek> how to fix that
<slippyr4> erusul thanks
<chade1> I was having the same problem as Kronuz_, my Ubuntu was freezing for no reason
<Kronuz> yep, freezes for no reason
<kernel_geek> no thats the wrong one cups is printing log
<chade1> Managed to load it up on my laptop and now I'm trying to track down why
<chade1> Ahhh ok
<Kronuz> just the mouse pointer was moving
<chade1> Which log do I need to be looking in please?
<cefx> kernel_geek: I'm guessing you know a lot about kernels?  What's it like to build something from kernel sources alone, from the main kernel site?  Do you know of some tutorials? I want to build a webserver, stripped down.
<Kronuz> but not even the keyboard leds changed
<chade1> Yeah same problem Kronuz_ mouse would move but nothing else
<Kronuz> chadel, also using Edgy?
<slippyr4> does anyone here use an alternative theme? i'm not so keen on the brown ubuntu human one. any recommendations?
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: Just to clarify, no it didn't work (quicktime guy)
<kernel_geek> quicktime guy: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss and then gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Kronuz> chadel, are you using NVIDIA? what about Beryl?
<kernel_geek> Ok done that
<chade1> kronuz: On an ATi Radeon x1400
<chade1> So no NVIDIA
<kernel_geek> quicktime guy can we go private please ??
<Kronuz> chadel, and what about Beryl?
<chade1> No idea what Beryl is I'm afraid
<abelstr> slippyr4: I like Industrial
<chade1> First foray into Linux
<kernel_geek> quicktime guy: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss and then gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Kronuz> chadel, the nice eye candy windows and stuff
<chade1> All I know is I downloaded the 6.10 64AMD version and installed it
<Kronuz> so I suppose it's not Beryl nor NVIDIA then (the problem)
<Kronuz> chadel, are you using RAID drives?
<slippyr4> hmmm. just realised themes are a bit more complex cos i'm running beryl + emerald
<abelstr> Kronuz: looking at your logs, it seems they do not tell anything about the problem as the errors occurred before X even started
<kernel_geek> qfour did it work, you need to replace /de/hda3 with your drive
<qfour20> wow... that's really weird.  I need to document this for other users that run into this problem.
<qfour20> kernel_geek: sorta
<kernel_geek> Siorta ??
<Kronuz> abelstr, hmm..
<kernel_geek> It worked then ??
<qfour20> kernel_geek: I had to put root=/dev/hdd3
<Kronuz> abelstr, should I check some other log?
<abelstr> Kronuz: maybe that's a good idea
<qfour20> with grub looking at (hd0,2)
<omegacenti> kernel_geek: are you getting my messages?
<kernel_geek> yeah i was gonna say you need to cahnge for correct drive
<con-man> what does this mean
<con-man> src/Makefile.am:7: variable `noinst_LTLIBRARIES' not defined
<con-man> autoreconf: automake failed with exit status: 1
<kernel_geek> yeah in private
<kernel_geek> soz i forgot about you
<qfour20> kernel_geek: so, it changes from disk 0 to disk 4 as soon as it picks up the kernel.  my bios must be weird
<abelstr> Kronuz: and /var/log/dmesg ?
<Kronuz> abelstr, let me post it
<kernel_geek> Yeah
<chade1> damn frozen again
<opetznick_> which package i have to install that i have dig host and those commands?
<Defro_G> Hello, anyone can tell me how i can connetc to PC's by the USB Direct Link? anyone do it? (sorry i know my english is so bad)
<chade1> Hmm when I pressed ctrl alt f1 it switched to a black screen
<chade1> Ok, mind if we start from the beginning?
<firulaiz> hola
<abelstr> opetznick_: I think it comes with dnsmasq, but apart from that...
<chade1> I've loaded Ubuntu, used it in the GUI for about 10 minutes, it just froze on me
<firulaiz> alguien
<firulaiz> chile
<opetznick_> thanks abelstr
<firulaiz> o ke hable es espaol
<bestadvocate> hello, could anyone tell me how to get the right Meta/Alt key working for bash?
<chade1> I've hit ctrl-alt-f1 and switched to a black screen with command line
<Pici> !es > firulaiz
<janusz> Witam
<chade1> Which command do I need to enter to check the logs?
<firulaiz> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<abelstr> chade1: 'cat /var/log/messages', for instance
<Dougie> hello anyone around to help me? i seem to be having issues with xwindows and my video card
<Kronuz> abelstr, http://pastebin.ca/384050
<Kronuz> abelstr, bbiaw
<Defro_G> firulaiz: yo hablo espa?ol
<Jowi> bestadvocate, you need to be a bit more precise. is it an xterm, console or other terminal?
<chade1> Thanks abelstr
<bestadvocate> Jowi: console
<slv> ok stupid question, i figured out how to mount an .iso in a folder with 'mount'... now how do i UNmount it?
<Dougie> it starts loading but the picture is all distorted sort of looks pixelated and what not and then a green line goes across the screen and then nothing ever comes up it just freezes on the Ubuntu splash screen. Also when i try to boot the live cd i get an Xwindows Error
<varkatope_> my mouse doesnt work anymore, dmesg says: psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout  , does anybody know why?
<abelstr> slv: umount 'location'
<slv> umount, nice thanks
<qfour20> thanks again for the help, kernel_geek
<bestadvocate> Jowi: I already figured out how to do it within Gnome :)
<guest_> hello can u paste me where to donwload the live cd of ubuntu in italy?
<abelstr> varkatope_: I know that error, struggled with it alot. Do you also get 'out-of-sync' errors?
<chade1> Going to appologise for being a prat but I just did man sudo_root
<chade1> Got a big help file on the sudo command
<guest_> i nead to get ubuntu live and im in italy u got url?
<chade1> Scrolled down to the bottom
<varkatope_> abelstr: in dmesg?
<abelstr> varkatope_: yes
<chade1> Have a white line which reads END and beeps at me whenever I press enter
<Pici> chade1: press q
<guest_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chade1> How do I get out of it?
<chade1> Ah ha
<varkatope_> abelstr: no
<chade1> Thank you Pici
<varkatope_> abelstr: what was your solution?
<rickympl> everytime i try to send someone a file in xchat it times out, can anyone help me?
<bestadvocate> Dougie: I hope your monitor isnt getting the wrong refresh rate, that could cause hardware problems
<LjL> rickympl: you have a router that does NAT.
<Jowi> bestadvocate, I think you should use dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<Defro_G> Hello, anyone can tell me how i can connetc to PC's by the USB Direct Link? anyone do it? (sorry i know my english is so bad)
<Jowi> bestadvocate, sorry,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<bestadvocate> Jowi: ty I shall try that
<rickympl> LjL, but i have the ports that i use in xchat, routed in the router
<Dougie> hmm...well how can i get it to switch to the command line? was it alt ctrl esc? and what would i do to change the refresh rate...been a while since i've used linux
<abelstr> varkatope_: I can't recall exactly. It was a boot parameter though. ...needle in a mountain of grain.
<LjL> rickympl: those ports being what, 6667? that's not the port for DCCs
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Ethernet over USB? Is that what you mean?
<kevin> hello, I need to know if I need  IPC namespaces N/y in my new kernel, im doing make oldconfig
<Jowi> bestadvocate, you should get a question about AltGr replacement key
<Dougie> ctrl alt backspace....that used to get you to the command line didn't it?
<crdlb> Defro_G, like a crossover cable?
<abelstr> Dougie: no, GDM restarts X when X dies.
<xelados> Question: Since my comp's been giving me problems with dualbooting on one hard drive, couldn't I theoretically install Windows to my second hard drive and then use the BIOS/CMOS to choose which hard drive (and thus OS) to boot at the POST screen?
<abelstr> DOugie: use ctrl-alt-F1
<Pici> Dougie: No, that kills your xsession
<varkatope_> abelstr: but its odd, as it worked for months now without any problems, and from one second to another its dead, even after a reboot or a replug
<gyaresu> xelados: Yes.
<abelstr> xelados: indeed
<Dougie> well ctrl alt f1 isnt working either
<kernel_geek> Cant get center or bass in nvsound 5.1 speakers
<guest_> hello where can i download ubuntu live cd in italy u have the link?
<LjL> rickympl: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/security/fwfaq.html#14
<abelstr> varkatope: nothing changed? truly nothing?
<kevin> hello, I need to know if I need  IPC namespaces N/y in my new kernel, im doing make oldconfig
<gyaresu> xelados: Or install windows to second drive and place an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xelados> Sweet. So basically it's a poor man's bootloader?
<chade1> Hmm if I want to get out of the command space and back into the GUI how do I load it?
<xelados> gyaresu: What about the MBR of the second drive?
<kernel_geek> gdm
<Defro_G> gyaresu: crdlb: I'ts a USB direct Link cable goes on usb port's and make a "network" for 2 pc's
<kernel_geek> chade: gdm
<varkatope_> abelstr: i also tried another mouse, no i didnt change anything
<gyaresu> guest_: http://ubuntu.com/download
<rickympl> LjL, im using ports 10051 to 10070 and they r routed to my ip
<Defro_G> gyaresu: crdlb: But i don't see nothing
<abelstr> chade1:ALt-F7
<rickympl> LjL, ill take a look at that, thx
<kevin> hello, I need to know if I need  IPC namespaces N/y in my new kernel, im doing make oldconfig
<varkatope_> abelstr: i googled for the error, but the results are no help for me
<guest_> thanx
<chade1> Thanks abelstr
<chade1> Hmm interesting
<abelstr> varkatope: yes, I found out when I had such a problem myself.
<abelstr> varkatope: the boot parameter was: i8042.nomux
<gyaresu> xelados: I have windows on it's own drive for that reason. If you have grub on the linux drive and set it to be the boot drive then when it loads grub and passes over to windows, everythings fine. xp doesn't get messed with.
<chade1> I can do ctrl-alt-f1 and alt-f7 to switch between command line and GUI but when I enter the GUI all I can do is move the mouse
<LjL> rickympl: then it ought to work, if your IRC client is really using those ports... you aren't using some firewalling software or something like that?
<frojnd> does anyone know where are saved logs for kopete (msn)
<xelados> gyaresu: Ah. So no modification of Windows is necessary?
<Jowi> bestadvocate, let me know if you got it working
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Is this a special usb cable? Some device you bought? or Just a standard one?
<bestadvocate> Jowi: encoding should be utf 8 right?
<rickympl> LjL, i have nothing, at least i dont think so
<Jowi> bestadvocate, yep
<Dougie> ok i just loaded it in recovery mode...so how would i check to see what the refresh rate is set to?
<bestadvocate> Jowi: cool
<LjL> rickympl, try sending me a random file
<gyaresu> xelados: none.
<grndslm> hey...i just happened to stumble upon a *buncha* pr0n...how do i find out what codecs i need to play them...avi, some type of ms-video shiznit
<Defro_G> gyaresu: yes it's a special cable the same conectors in both sides, (i hope you understand me)
<xelados> gyaresu: Sweet. I think I'll try that out now.
<gyaresu> xelados: Saves 'rescue'ing xp and FIXMBR etc.
<chade1> any command into ubunt which mirrors windows alt-tab to switch between screens?
<MKR> Dougie, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Refresh
<chade1> Or anyway to navigate around the screen without a mouse?
<LjL> rickympl: it's trying to send to port 10051 indeed
<xelados> gyaresu: What do you mean by saves? Meaning you don't have to bother with that crap?
<abelstr> chade1: alt-tab between windows, ctrl-alt- left or right to switch between workspaces
<MKR> or not
<xelados> I'll be right back, switching to XFCE.
<chade1> Ok all the key commands are working
<chade1> Perhaps its just an issue with my mousepad?
<chade1> I can alt-tab between pages
<chade1> ctrl-alt-right/left between workspaces
<rickympl> LjL, so wut else might be wrong? iptables?
<chade1> wihout a problem
<grndslm> if i've got w32codecs installed, is there anything else i'd need to install to get avi vid working in either mplayer, xine, or vlc??  or if a video doesn't play with one of those 3, it's gotta be some kinda malware?
<gyaresu> xelados: If you unplug the linux drive then install xp normally on a second drive then plug xp back in and set bios to boot to linux, you will be able to change the menu.lst file and from then on just choose which os to chose from grub. xp will have no idea. (Unless of course you install the ext3 drivers for windows ;)
<chade1> Hmm my mouse is working again now
<abelstr> chade1: if you open a terminal, using alt-F1 to open the menu, and type 'dmesg', does it say something about a mouse
<abelstr> ?
<Dougie> ok i don't see anything about refresh rate..... Says depth 1 depth 4,8,15 and some resolution modes
<LjL> rickympl: if you've never added any rules to iptables, no
<gyaresu> grndslm: No malware in linux.
<gyaresu> !codecs | chade1
<ubotu> chade1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abelstr> Dougie: there's a section with Horizontal Refresh and Vertical Refresh
<rickympl> LjL, nope
<LjL> rickympl: i'm portscanning you by the way - no harm intended of course, i'm just trying to see if i can find a clue
<rickympl> LjL, k
<LycanNyc-work> im tryin to get my ipod to be writable anyone knows?
<chade1> Gives me an absolutely massive file, and my mouse has started working again strangely enough
<bestadvocate> Jawi: does this require a computer restart?
<PCGenie> i want/need to speed up my firefox page loading, do i need to set the /etc/resolvconf with my ips dns servers to speed that up? i am using my gateway router for dns right now
<grndslm> does that RestrictedFormats page cover *every* multimedia format?
<abelstr> chade1: but at the bottom? no errors about a mouse?
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Is it formated fat32?
<Dougie> is it in the same area as the color depths and resolutions?
<abelstr> Dougie: just before it
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, no
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, OSX
<kestaz> is by default using bcm43xx access encrypted networks ? ;)
<MikeStyle> hi everyone...in need of a little help...anyone around?
<MKR> yeah
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: So you've installed the hsf+ drivers right?
<Defro_G> gyaresu: i read something about "usbnet driver" but i don't know how it works....if i connect the cable nothing happen
<bestadvocate> Jowi: does this require a reboot to take affect?
<rickympl> LjL, nevermind, i think i know y, i have one adsl modem that connects to adsl and to the router, this modem is not forwarding the port to the router
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, i had it working before but after i installed kde now it doenst seem to
<LjL> rickympl: try typing "netcat -l -p 10051" (this will instruct your computer to listen for incoming TCP connections on port 10051 - tell me when you've typed this, i'll try to connect manually)
<chade1> Cant see anything relating to a mouse
<LjL> rickympl: oh, if the modem is itself a router, that'll be it yeah
<Dougie> hmm well maybe thats whats wrong because i don't see that anywhere
<rickympl> LjL, duh such a simple thin, i forgot to forward on that modem
<Pici> MikeStyle: Go ahead and ask a question, chances are someone will answer
<chade1> Only thing that even comes close is usd 2-2: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and adress 2
<MikeStyle> well im on edgy and i installed beryl last night with emerald an stuff...and it worked amazingly. when i turned on my comp this morning and started beryl manager everything goes white and i can't read any menus...i have an nvidia video card and xgl is enabled...
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Ethernet over usb is not a common thing (interesting though) have you got a link?
<bestadvocate> Jowi: I'm going to reboot, I'll tell you if it worked, thanks again for the tip
<chade1> Hmm my bluetooth seems to be switched off now, it was on before
<Pici> MikeStyle: Ah.. best chance for support on that is in #ubuntu-effects
<LycanNyc-work> !ipod
<abelstr> chade1: that's your error, most likely
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dougie> it starts with somethign like this "Section "Device" Identifier "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility X700 (RV410 PCI$
<rickympl> LjL, thx
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Have you got any messages for me to peruse? /var/log/mesages | dmesg etc.
<chade1> bluetooth is probably my error?
<Dougie> and i don't see anything about refresh rate at all in that section
<abelstr> chade1: no, the reset of the USB device
<Dougie> or in the entire xorg config file
<chade1> Ahh
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, when i open amarok or gtkpod it says it cant write to it
<Defro_G> gyaresu: http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: So if you could post the messages...
<abelstr> Dougie: not HorizSYnc or VertRefresh ?
<chade1> How would I go about fixing it?
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Looking.
<Dougie> nope nowhere
<abelstr> chade1: first, google the error
<chade1> Hmm it just froze on me again
<TheVault> Got a question. I just installed wine and its going good, but the problem is, I wanna create shortcuts for my programs that are exe files....Am I able to do so and if so how?
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, /var/log/messages | dmesg?
<Dougie> under the monitor section it says Identifier "Generic Monitor" Option "DPMS"
<opetznick_> is it possible that dhclient sets the hostname given by the dhcpserver
<abelstr> TheVault: It is possible to create a shortcut that does 'wine *file*'
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: 'cat /var/log/messages' 'dmesg | tail -n 50'
<bestadvocate> Jowi: worked like a charm
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: then pastebin them please.
<chade1> Can I save my dmesg file to a txt file then save it on a USB harddrive?
<kernel_geek> yes
<gyaresu> Defro_G: So you have one of these special cables then?
<kernel_geek> dmesg > file.txt
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Cool.
<kernel_geek> then copy it over
<crimeboy> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=54162
<abelstr> opetznick_: not the hostname, it should
<TheVault> abelstr: What I mean is. So I have a program called skype.exe for instance, I wanna create a shorcut that when I click on it, it launches it using wine
<BigMac> Hey, I run espeak, but then when I say anything I have no sound is played and I get this error
<BigMac> PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY
<BigMac> PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<con-man> ../include/kiba-dock.h:35:27: error: cairo-glitz.h: No such file or directory
<con-man> <----Bit I thought I installed it
<Jowi> bestadvocate, good to know. :)
<con-man> le sigh
<TheVault> abelstr: Just using skype.exe as an example, I don't have that installed
<abelstr> TheVault, yes, create a shortcut with command: wine *location of skype.exe*
<opetznick_> abelstr: not the hostname it should? what?
<abelstr> opetznick_:if I'm not mistaken, dhclient shouldn't set the hostname
<kernel_geek> con-man no gap between cario-....
<con-man> anyone know why kiba-dock is impossible to install?
<TheVault> abselstr: Well I had done that but nothing launched.
<kernel_geek> yes open the source
<kernel_geek> and get rid of gap in inlude
<TheVault> abelstr: Lemme keep trying
<opetznick_> abelstr: ah ok is it possible to set it dynamic?
<con-man> kernel_geek: what file is that located in?
<xelados> Yay, going pure XFCE.
<omegacenti> Alright, still having issues with sound in firefox with things such as embedded mp3's. Need help.
<Kronuz> abelstr, did you see anything wrong in my dmesg?
<con-man> kernel_geek: and what gap? where?
<abelstr> opetznick: dynamic? it's easy to set it static, but what would you exactly mean with 'dynamic hostname'?
<kernel_geek> in the include part of the source
<abelstr> Kronuz: not at all
<kernel_geek> open source in text editor
<abelstr> Kronuz: did it happen again?
<Kronuz> chadel, what hardware are you using? (to see if it could be a hardware related stuff)
<con-man> kernel_geek: what file?
<kernel_geek> The source
<Kronuz> abelstr, not yet, it hasn't
<kernel_geek> are you instaling from source ??
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, http://rafb.net/p/aSPc3W84.html
<Kronuz> but yesterday it happened
<Dougie> should i write in a refresh rate section?
<Dougie> and if so what would it look like?
<gyaresu> Defro_G: From the look of it you can 'sudo modprobe usbnet' to get the driver and then check 'dmesg' to see if devices have been recognised. BTW 'ethtool' is a great prog for looking at ethernet devices and seeing what the hardware is running at.
<con-man> kernel_geek: yeah
<kernel_geek> ok cd source
<kernel_geek> list ouput of ls
<abelstr> Dougie: in the manual of your monitor the Horizontal and Vertical refresh rate should be specified
<con-man> you mean src, but ok
<comradec> I unclicked gdm through the serivces menu in the system.  It doesn't load gdm anymore but I thought you could just click the box again to have it load.  It doesn't appear to as simple as that as I have reclicked the box in systems but gdm doesn't start anymore
<kernel_geek> whatever
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: "hfs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only."
<con-man> kernel_geek: which file in there?
<abelstr> Dougie: something like this:
<abelstr> Section "Monitor"
<abelstr>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<abelstr>         Option          "DPMS"
<abelstr>         HorizSync       28-64
<abelstr>         VertRefresh     43-60
<abelstr> EndSection
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: That last line is the kicker.
<erUSUL> !paste > abelstr
<gyaresu> !pastebin | abelstr
<ubotu> abelstr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kernel_geek> list them
<con-man> !pastebin | abelstr
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, yes but i dont know what to do
<Dougie> abelstr: Its a laptop lcd...i know it does 1440x900 @60hz though
<kernel_geek> > not |
<Kronuz> abelstr, why's there only three syslogs and six dmesg log files?
<PCGenie> LjL, is that netcat or netstat?
<LjL> PCGenie: netcat
<abelstr> Dougie: but with the correct frequencies. It will be on the internet if you google the type of your laptop
<erUSUL> comradec: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<kernel_geek> by evryboy
<con-man> kernel_geek: http://pastebin.ca/384093
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Can you stand losing the music on there at the moment?
<kernel_geek> ok last peron
<chade1> Right, managed to save a copy of the dmesg log
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, yes i have new music here
<Dougie> ok
<abelstr> Kronuz: it throws away the logs after they're too old
<comradec> erUSUL: I run that command, it says they already exist
<Dougie> lemme look around lol
<chade1> Would anyone be willing to take a look at it and see if they can see any issues?
<con-man> kernel_geek: ?
<Kronuz> abelstr, but it's weird, I just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<kernel_geek> con-an check them all and where it sais include <name of file.h> make sure there is no space between the <>
<Defro_G> gyaresu: i try rigth now tnx
<kernel_geek> by
<erUSUL> comradec: well then X should start at boot... 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<chade1> Woops, screwed the formatting up, let me see if I can fix it
<Kronuz> abelstr, I suppose there should be .0-.4 in all my logs
<Kronuz> but just dmesg has .4
<abelstr> Kronuz: after a certain amount of boots, but not after a fixed amount of real time
<Kronuz> (all others are .0 and .1 or just .0
<abelstr> Kronuz: not all logs have multiple instances, that's different for every log
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Fisrt entry on google with a search on that line: http://taijin.wordpress.com/2006/02/17/official-first-post-linux-and-ipod-nano-how-to-fix-hfs-fs-write-access-to-a-jounaled-filesystem-is-not-supported-use-the-force-option-at-your-own-risk-mounting-read-only-or-could-not-open-file-mntipod/
<Kronuz> abelstr, I should activate a ssh shell in case this freezes again... do you know how?
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, let me try thanks
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: You'll have to format the drive so get the tunes off first (If you can) Have you tried www.rockbox.org
<abelstr> Kronuz: yes, ' sudo apt-get install openssh-server', 'sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config' and set PasswordAuthentication to 'yes', then 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start' to start it
<PunkVintage> "bash: deb: command not found"  which package includes the function "deb"?  (sry, I'm pretty new to linux)
<abelstr> Kronuz: my fault! last line should be 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart' because the install already starts it
<niyi> anyone know what program people use to get hte equivalent of the os x doc on there desktop
<abelstr> PunkVintage: what did you want to do
<gyaresu> PunkVintage: What is the exact command you are running and what are you trying to do?
<PunkVintage> abelstr, I want to install freevo, the guide said I had to use that command
<Dougie> abelstr: everything i find just says maximum refresh rate is 60Hz
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, not working for me =\
<abelstr> niyi: ksmoothdock and kooldock have similar functionality
<Defro_G> gyaresu: i got that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8980/
<joshlukas> hallo everyone
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, i only have hfsplus not hfs in the output but anyway thanks
<Kronuz> abelstr, okay, thanks :)
<PunkVintage> abelstr, gyaresu, deb http://ubuntu.geole.info/ edgy universe multiverse
<Kronuz> abelstr, (just in case)
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Which bit? There was quite a lot in that post...
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, cat /proc/filesystems | grep hfs
<abelstr> PunkVintage: you need to do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf', then paste those lines in there, then press Ctrl-X to exit
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Try 'sudo modprobe hfs' that should help...
<PunkVintage> abelstr, thx a lot!
<abelstr> PunkVintage: thereafter 'sudo apt-get update' to refresh the list
<niyi> abelstr preferably one for gnome
<niyi> i dont use KDE much
<Thibaut__> ive got troubles with my ehternet card , how to reduce gigabit card to 100mb on ubuntu please ?
<joey237> hey guys i was wondering if edubuntu was as good as ubuntuu? thanks
<abelstr> niyi: one of those is busy creating a GNOME port
<islan> joey237, it's not
<adam_> anyone know how to log in as root
<shatrat> joey237, edubuntu is for school administration and servers
<islan> joey237, it's meant for kids in the classroom
<niyi> adam
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, thanks works
<LycanNyc-work> that*
<joey237> guys when i try to install ubuntu it frezzes at installtion
<niyi> use the sudo command before you do want you want
<AMD-> any one know how i can use my mce remote with kaffeine player
<abelstr> adam: why? If you need any root commands, just prepend 'sudo' to the command
<Thibaut__> ive got troubles with my ehternet card , how to reduce gigabit card to 100mb on ubuntu please ?
<niyi> e.g. sudo apt-get
<kevin> does anyone know what I should set my timer frequency to??
<kevin> Timer frequency
<kevin>   1. 100 HZ (HZ_100)
<kevin> > 2. 250 HZ (HZ_250)
<kevin>   3. 300 HZ (HZ_300) (NEW)
<kevin>   4. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)
<kevin> choice[1-4?] :
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Ok. So usbnet is loaded. You still want the end of dmesg to see what device name it's given your device. Or ifconfig. then 'sudo ethtool ethX' (or whatever)
<adam_> well i just installed webmin and it said to log in as root to continue, and i dunno how to log in as root in the browser
<erUSUL> !paste > kevin
<kevin> sorry
<erUSUL> kevin: default in ubuntu is 250 iirc
<Cyrus25801> i'm using mozilla mail to view newsgroups but with some of the messages i just get letters and numbers where there should be a pic. what other programme can i use to see the pic's???
<joey237> what about Xbuntuu i could give it a try mabye it will install
<abelstr> kevn: choice 4 for desktops
<kevin> erUSUL would it hurt if i did 300
<Thibaut__> ive got troubles with my ehternet card , how to reduce gigabit card to 100mb on ubuntu please ?
<erUSUL> kevin: no
<abelstr> kevin: the higher the more responsive
<PCGenie> how do i set my xchat to have a history of the scrolling text?
<kevin> 1000 herts is ok then?
<abelstr> kevin: yes
<n-iCe> !es
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, http://rafb.net/p/L9r5BR32.html
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Slim> Hello
<erUSUL> kevin: it depends on your workload
<gyaresu> joey237: Common problem at the moment try hitting ESC at the first menu and adding  acpi=off or pci=noacpi to the end of the 'linux' line.
<Slim> does anyone know of a touchscreen solution for ubuntu
<kevin> just have a simple emachines desktop
<abelstr> Thibaut__: use ifconfig (man ifconfig)
<Kronuz> hey, what's the directory hierarchy in Ubuntu?
<kevin> athlon 22oo+
<Kronuz> where am I supposed to install stuff?
<erUSUL> !install > Kronuz
<joey237> gyaresu thanks i will try that
<Slim> does anyone know of a touchscreen solution for ubuntu
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: you need to unmount the drive and you only partition devices not folders ;)
<abelstr> Kronuz: binaries in /usr/bin, all peristent files in /usr, actually.
<LycanNyc-work> gyaresu, i dont know the device for it :0
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: /dev/sda or whatever (not /dev/sda1 )
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: dmesg
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Kronuz> abelstr, so there's no /usr/local ?
<abelstr> Kronuz: yes, preferably /usr/local for manually installed stuff
<Kronuz> abelstr, (or it is not used)
<Thibaut__> ive got troubles with my ehternet card , how to reduce link speed of my gigabit's card to 100mb on ubuntu please ?
<Kronuz> oh, I see
<Defro_G> gyaresu: nothing on dmesg
<gyaresu> LycanNyc-work: Defro_G Sorry dudes. Gotta go rock climbing.
<abelstr> Kronuz: if it's not there, create it. Linux is linux, after all.
<Thibaut__> abelstr what i have to do with ifconfig i dont understand ?!
<Cyrus25801> i'm using mozilla mail to view newsgroups but with some of the messages i just get letters and numbers where there should be a pic. what other programme can i use to see the pic's???
<Defro_G> gyaresu: ok thank a lot y search........
<abelstr> Thibaut: it's a tool for configuring ethernet hardware, and there's an option for speed somewhere
<Slim> does anyone know of a touchscreen solution for ubuntu
<Thibaut__> ok thanks
<LycanNyc-work> ty gyaresu
<Slim> touchscreen for ubuntu?
<gyaresu> Defro_G: 'ifconfig' ?
<Dougie> abelstr: ok i set the horiz and vert refresh rates and even adjusted the default resolution and still not getting anything. I'm not sure thats the problem because i don't get past the Ubuntu Boot Splash thats where it goes hay wire....like there is an issue with the video drivers or something...
<gyaresu> Defro_G: Once you've got a device listed then you need to assign and IP to it.. I hope this is worth it. You'd be better off with a couple of network cards... Anyway. Good lukc.
<Juhaz> Slim, wacom screen in a tablet pc worked, perhaps the desktop ones do as well...
<abelstr> Dougie: you get absolutely nothing? black screen?
<Defro_G> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8981/
<Dougie> abelstr: no the splash image gets stuck on the screen and then some funky color lines show up a blue one and a green one
<Dougie> abelstr: you know with the Ubuntu logo and the loading bar
<abelstr> Dougie: if you press Ctrl-Alt-F1 when the funky colors come in, does anything happen?
<islan> sounds like an X / graphic card issue
<Dougie> the green line shifts a little
<xelados> Hah, the script to get rid of GNOME canned Xchat, too.
<Dougie> abelstr: the green line just moves a little like something happend but other then that nothing
<xelados> So I had to get it again >_>
<abelstr> Dougie: are you sure about the VertRefresh value, that it's correct?
<Dougie> abelstr: i just pressed it again and most of the green line went away
<aixing> side note: for that of you with Laptops OMG the new Ubuntu owns all other distro. finally my laptop is happy :)
<Enoch> how so, aixing?
<Dougie> abelstr: it can support up to 60hz vert refresh and i didn't set it higher then that...should be just fine
<abelstr> Dougie: are you able to login then, using the login prompt on the black screen?? Or is the screen too garbled?
<matej> i have problems with my cedega 5.3.2. When i wanna run Steam with right click (open with cedega), it comes out with error "unable to change directory to /home/user/Trans..."what could be wrong?
<Dougie> abelstr: i don't see the login prompt or command prompt or anything
<aixing> Enoch: for one, my sony actually shutsdown when I select shutdown
<Dougie> abelstr: just the messed up image and the 2 lines
<aixing> I'm using a Sony VAIO VNG-S4XP
<Dougie> aixing: my laptop doesn't seem to like it to much...lol
<aixing> lol
<aixing> not edgy
<Cyrus25801> i'm using mozilla mail to view newsgroups but with some of the messages i just get letters and numbers where there should be a pic. what other programme can i use to see the pic's???
<abelstr> Dougie: if you boot using the Live CD, then mount the Ubuntu partition and read the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and see what's there
<aixing> I'm refering to the one after: due in April
<Dougie> oh i think i'm useing edgy
<xelados> gyaresu: About that dualboot idea, will I absolutely need to disconnect my Linux HD's SATA/power cable? If so I don't mind, but it'd be better if I didn't have to.
<aixing> na.. not that one
<Jowi> Dougie, try to disable the framebuffer in grub (press "e" in the grub boot menu and add vga=normal at the end of the kernel line, then "enter" and press "b" to boot). you will not get the bootsplash but hopefully it will get you to the login screen.
<Dougie> abelstr: the live cd wont boot in graphical mode it gives an xserver error
<aixing> the newer one is focussed on laptops
<aixing> and they seem to be doing a good job so far
<omegacenti_> Easy way to find out the exact name of my wireless adaptor in my laptop?
<Dougie> Jowi: ok hold on
<abelstr> omegacenti: lspci
<omegacenti_> abelstr: Thankyou :)
<omegacenti_> Ive been searching forever in forums and gateway site to find the name.
<abelstr> omegacenti: no problem :)
<chade1> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who's helped me today
<chade1> Still working on fixing the error but getting there now atleast
<abelstr> great
<chade1> Going to try and get my USB modem working first
<Dougie> Jowi: when i press e it gives me and edit commands before booting and will only let me change the commands that are there not add a new one
<chade1> Then see if I can update the linux boc
<chade1> update ubuntu rather
<Jowi> Dougie, yes, change the "kernel" line
<DeLude> hi all
<tinram> it
<andre_> hello everyone
<tinram> hi
<Slim> does anyone know of a touchscreen solution for ubuntu?
<Jowi> Dougie, add "vga=normal" without the quotes to the end of that line
<andre_> has anyone ever been able to get a Pocket PC like IPaq to SYNC with Evolution?
<Jowi> Dougie, the changes you make is only temporary
<Dougie> Jowi: yeah i figured that...not sure it did anything lol
<Dougie> nope still same lines
<abelstr> Slim: what touchscreen? there are some drivers
<Jowi> Dougie, you added vga=normal to the end of the line, enter, and pressed "b"  to boot the modified entry?
<matej> i have problems with my cedega 5.3.2. When i wanna run Steam with right click (open with cedega), it comes out with error "unable to change directory to /home/user/Trans..."what could be wrong?
<Dougie> Jowi: ok i highlight the kernel line and hit e to edit it
<AlexC_> matej: #cedega maybe?
<dsl1171> goodday all
<matej> AlexC_, no answer :(
<Jowi> matej, the directory does not exist probably.
<abelstr> matej: /home/user propably doesn't exist, you'll need to change 'user' to the chosen username
<matej> Jowi, it exist
<Dougie> Jowi: but what it brings up is "< quiet splash" instead of that kernel line that was shown on the screen before
<matej> abelstr, thats example
<abelstr> matej: ok
<owner__> what is the best guide to install lamp on ubuntu edgy eft
<nipples> matej check your permissions
<AlexC_> owner_hold on, getting a link
<erUSUL> !lamp > owner__
<matej> nipples, hm?
<Jowi> Dougie, it's because the whole line won't fit into the window. it's normal. remove splash and add vga=normal in its place.
<AlexC_> owner_https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dsl1171> does anyone got time for me with some problem; been struggling for 6 hours with it
<abelstr> dsl1171: yes, what is it?
<AlexC_> dsl1171: we can't help if you ask no question now can we =)
<Jowi> !ask | dsl1171
<ubotu> dsl1171: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dsl1171> =)
<dsl1171> good
<Dougie> Jowi: ok now it is booting in text mode i guess lol
<dsl1171> here's the situation; i've got a mainHD with debian, WinVIsta and Xp on it
<Jowi> Dougie, very good. at the minimum you should be able to see where/if it hangs.
<dsl1171> i found two old HD's (4gig and 2gig) and i've put them in my pc
<joshjosh> How do I uninstall a windows app I installed in wine?
<K3nto> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dsl1171> installed ubuntu on the first one and the second one contains MS-dos
<Jowi> joshjosh, "wine uninstaller"
<AlexC_> dsl1171: it's far easier to keep everything to one line
<dsl1171> np
<PCgenieme> Hi there
<AlexC_> hi, PCgenieme
<dsl1171> ok, it's hard to explain since i don't get it
<Dougie> Jowi: ok here we go "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<andre_> has anyone ever been able to get a Pocket PC like IPaq to SYNC with Evolution?  This seems to be one of the major issues stopping a lot of people from switching to ubuntu
<dsl1171> grub can't seem to list the XP and Vista partition
<joshjosh> thanks
<Jowi> Dougie, "yes" you do want to see it. have a look and see if you can spot an error somewhere
<peter1984> ANyone who knows how to install beryl with a ati radeon 9600 card? I just cant seem to get it right
<omegacenti_> Okay, I am having problems as I have no idea on how to install this file on my computer: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/11780/eng/ipw2200_linux_1_2_0.tgz&agr=&ProductID=1637&DwnldId=11780&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
<Dougie> Jowi: Fatal server error: no screens found                 f"
<peter1984> Ive looked at all the info at beryl and nothing works
<dsl1171> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1
<AlexC_> peter1984: #ubuntu-effects
<K3nto> how can i uninstall an app that i installed via deb
<peter1984> AlexC_: okay:-)
<abelstr> K3nto: 'sudo apt-get remove *appname*
<xelados> Synaptic is displaying packages that are listed as "autoremovable", but I want to keep them. What do I need to do to make it so they can't be autoremoved?
<K3nto> kk
<Jowi> Dougie, ok. reboot the machine into single user / recovery mode. log in and type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" chose VESA for your graphic card and the approximate size of your LCD screen.
<Jowi> Dougie, in all other questions go with the defaults
<dsl1171> soooo; the first question is; how can it be i can't mount my winxp (dev/hda1) == (hd0,0)?
<dsl1171> partition&#590;j
<Dougie> Jowi: Ok just a min
<Jowi> Dougie, VESA will work with any video card on the market
<ekimus> a little off topic but does anyone know how to install FC6 thru a chroot, I need to create a domU with it (or how to install a domU without booting)
<livingdaylight> are there any guis for converting .avi files to iso?
<livingdaylight> dvdauthor keeps crashing
<ekimus> err how to install FC6 without booting
<andre_> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<omegacenti_> Need help with ipw2200 install
<carlosqueso> omegacenti: first you're gonna have to download the file and then you'll have to either click on it and untar it with file roller or whatever you have or use tar -xvzf and the file name
* PCgenieme thinks it's nice to see people with a passion for Ubuntu Linux or the opensource community in genereal
<livingdaylight> ekimus, how about checking in at #fedora
<alleyoopster>  livingdaylight: devede and tovidgui
* abelstr agrees
<livingdaylight> alleyoopster, thx, either?
<ekimus> livingdaylight: no answers there :)
<omegacenti_> its sa downloaded carlosqueso, now the only thing is doing what you said.
<alleyoopster>  livingdaylight: yes either, both have worked for me
<livingdaylight> alleyoopster, cool, :D
<K3nto> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti_> filer rolleR?
<livingdaylight> ekimus, yea...ubuntu community support is unrivaled :D
<AlexC_> ekimus: that's no excuse for asking in the Ubuntu support channel, now is it?
<K3nto> you know the command "find"? how do i find a certain file?
<omegacenti_> !file roller
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jowi> !info file-roller
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 680 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<abelstr> dsl1171: what command did you use to mount? just 'mount /dev/hda1 *somelocation*'?
<livingdaylight> ekimus, considered switching to #ubuntu?
<K3nto> nvm i got it
<dirken> have problems with dual monitoring, get my dual monitoring but all my programs opens up on my second monitor. How arrange this that it all opens on the first?
<ekimus> livingdaylight: what do you mean?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti: or just open a terminal, navigate to where you put it and type 'sudo tar -xvzf <name of file>'
<AlexC_> ekimus: I think he meant use Ubuntu instead,
<omegacenti_> How do you use file roler though?
<omegacenti_> roller*
<livingdaylight> ekimus, do you know the story of the guy who lost his wallet and was looking under the streetlamp; when asked where he had lost it he replied over there in the dark but there is no light there
<carlosqueso> omegacenti, you shoudl be able to double-click on the downloaded file and it shoudl come up
<omegacenti_> k one sec.
<ekimus> livingdaylight: i am using ubuntu, as the question implies I need FC6 as domU inside xen which is running on ubuntu
<abelstr> !ntfs > dsl1171
<Jowi> omegacenti_, "file-roller nameofarchive.tar.gz"
<carlosqueso> then just click extract (or something...I'm in front of a text only setup right now
<dsl1171> jump
<andre_> has anyone ever been able to get a Pocket PC like IPaq to SYNC with Evolution?  This seems to be one of the major issues stopping a lot of people from switching to ubuntu
<omegacenti_> Okay its unzipped.
<carlosqueso> cool...now there should be some sort of readme file with the instructions in there
<omegacenti_> one sec checking.
<ekimus> andre_: yes about 1.5 years ago (but that was gentoo) and it worked flawlessly :)
<osotogari> hey all, im looking for some help with my samba server set up. I have two drive here that i want to share, an external usb hard drive and a partition called shares. I have installed samba server, added two smb users with passwords, associated these with the two users on my system. Now i want to connect via two xp machines. I can connect perfectly, however the other user can only access the shares partition and not the exter
<osotogari> nal hard drive. Any ideas?
<ekimus> osotogari: are the rights (unix rights) set correctly?
<livingdaylight> alleyoopster, you sure its tovidgui? i don't see it in repos
<andre_> ekimus:  1.5 yrs... would you happen to know where to look to get it working?
<dirken> have problems with dual monitoring, get my dual monitoring but all my programs opens up on my second monitor. How arrange this that it all opens on the first?
<osotogari> on the external hard drive?
<K3nto> how can i search my HD for files?
<AlexC_> locate, K3nto ?
<K3nto> ok
<abelstr> K3nto: use 'locate *somefilename*
<K3nto> sudo locate
<K3nto> or just locate
<Flannel> K3nto: just locate
<Dougie> Jowi: ok it doesnt say anything about the LCD size... what about kernel framebuffer device interface? enable or not?
<K3nto> ok
<abelstr> K3nto: depends, if the user has read access to the file you're looking for, just locate
<AlexC_> actually, locate doesn't even work for me!
<Jowi> Dougie, disable framebuffer for now
<AlexC_> I just ran "locate class_module.php" and it returned nothing...yet I know it does exist :P
<livingdaylight> ekimus, sorry, i just stepped into #ubuntu, just saw you asking how to install fc6
<ekimus> andre_: i know that my main problems were that it would not sync on the first try from time to time but other than that it was just working with evolution :)
<owner__> if i do apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<owner__>  will everything be configured for me or do i need to configure some files for the programs to work together] 
<abelstr> AlexC: maybe the database wasn't updated yet. use 'updatedb' to do so
<osotogari> drwx------ 33 patrick patrick 32768 2007-03-06 21:05 EXHD - this is the drive i want to share.
<dyrne> K3nto: bear in mind if it is a new file youll have to update the locate db first like sudo locate -u
<andre_> ekimus:  how complicated was it to get it working but everyone seems to be having one hell of a hard time.
<dirken> need support for dual monitoring, anyone?
<TheVault> I got a problem, I keep getting this error in wine----- wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\sol.exe": Module not found
<AlexC_> abelstr: ahhh I see,
<TheVault> How do I fix that?
<abelstr> TheVault: it usually means you didn't specify the correct path: if the specified file does not exist, it will look in the system32 folder
<osotogari> from what i understand i am the only one who can access that hard drive, with those permissions.
<ekimus> andre_: at that time is was pretty fluent in compiling kernels, I just set it up to support some usb options i missed in the first place udev then created the device for me. evolution knew how to talk to that. that's about it afair
<AlexC_> abelstr: nah that didn't work. No worries anyway, I never use it
<TheVault> abelstr: But I copy and paste the address to my exe I am looking for
<dsl1171> abelstr, i cant seem to explain it properly; it seems like the first partition of my mainHD crashed, is that possible? other OS like debian and Vista seem to be fine
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: Didn't quite understand what it was saying
<K3nto> !delete
<allie> hi folks. i have a problem starting software when ubuntu boots.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> whats the delete command?
<TheVault> sudo rm filename
<AlexC_> rm, K3nto
<K3nto> rm
<K3nto> i have to write this stuff down
<carlosqueso> omegacenti_ what didn't you understand?
<AlexC_> K3nto: you get use to it,
<osotogari> it gets easier K3nto
<TheVault> K3nto: yuppers
<Kronuz> hey, trying to umount, I'm getting a device is busy, how can I know why it is busy?
<abelstr> dsl1171: theoretically, yes, your filesystem could be just really er, messed up.
<Kronuz> (or who's using it)
<ekimus> andre_: but it may well be possible that things changed and newer handhelds (don't use them any more) use different means of synchronisation which aren't open or reverse engineered yet
<allie> when i go to system > prefs > sessions and add a program under startup it doesnt seem to get saved. when i close and go back it isnt there and doesnt start when i reboot. any ideas?
<abelstr> Kronuz: install 'lsof' and use it on the device to see what programs are accessing it
<dyrne> Kronuz: usually your still in the /directory  at least thats what i usually do :)
<hack_> hej
<TheVault> so how do I fix my sol.exe problem in wine then abelstrl
<Kronuz> dyrne, hehe, I know... but not this time ;)
<andre_> ekimus:  yeah,  my handheld is  a few years old, I synce and multisync recognises it... I just can't get evolution to sync up
<abelstr> TheVault: use the complete path to the exe, noting case sensitivity. If you already did, I can't help you i'm afraid.
<TheVault> All exe programs should run in wine right?
<abelstr> TheVault: note the first shouldn't be necessary
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: Wow, too much information in such amount of time. The INSTALL file has so much information that I do not know where to start.
<I-kido> TheVault:  go check /home/YourName/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32, if sol.exe is there double click it
<AlexC_> TheVault: nope,
<abelstr> TheVault: mind you, the .exe needs to be executable
<andre_> ekimus: thanks for the help... if it's ok I'll keep posting my question everyonce in a while in hopes people respond.
<TheVault> what is the sol.exe is not in there?
<abelstr> TheVault: chmod u+x sol.exe
<TheVault> what if the sol.exe is missing, where can I retrieve it?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti_, it's probably something you have to compile in  what kind of card is it?
<ericz> i'm using dapper drake, pretend i wanted to upgrade to edgy, i remember update-manager used to have a button to upgrade for me.. but i told it to stop bugging me i guess, how do i get that back so i can upgrade to edgy?
<omegacenti_> Intel/Pro internal 2200BG wireless
<Dougie> Jowi: ok i have the login splash now lol
<omegacenti_> ibe sec,
<AlexC_> !update | ericz
<ubotu> ericz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dougie> Jowi: resolution does not look like its right though
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<kevin> anyone know why i am getting a error after make menuconfig?
<ericz> AlexC_, thanks
<abelstr> kevin: what is the error?
<tbodine> I've got an optical mouse. and recently it's been acting up. The cursor is really shaky when I move it.. Anyone know if I can fix this with software or cleaning or something?
<kevin> [menuconfig]  Error 2
<Kronuz> abelstr, oh, I think it's beagled :P
<Jowi> Dougie, cool. at least your system is functional. the resolution is probably way off if you have a wide screen lcd and now you use the basic vesa drivers even.
<abelstr> kevin: before that?
<I-kido> erikz: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<TheVault> abelstr: I don't see the sol.exe in there, what do I do now?
<tj007s13> does anyone know a good command line text editor for the ubuntu server edition?
<tbodine> tj007s13, Vim.
<MKR> tj007s13, nano, vim
<starly> vim or emacs
<Jowi> Dougie, what kind of computer is this and what video card do you have and what is the expected resolution you want?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576/ is a howto in english, i'd try there
<abelstr> TheVault: try a 'locate sol.exe' incase you're quite sure it's on your system. If you didn't already, run 'updatedb' first.
<abelstr> TheVault: the latter as root
<AlexC_> abelstr: I did that before, but it did not update the db.... it still didn't find the files
<omegacenti_> thanks carlosqueso
<osotogari> i cant seem to change the permissions on my external hard drive, im using sudo chmod g+rwxs /media//EXHD/ is this correct?
<Dougie> Jowi: Its a gateway MX8523 notebook it has a 17" LCD and will do 1440x900 @60Hz the video card is an ATI Radeon X700 Mobility 64Mb PCIE
<kevin> abelstr here is the first error i see, there are alot of errors all beginning with scripts/Kconfig
<abelstr> AlexC: it does update the database, about your problem I don't know, frankly
<omegacenti_> Okay now my firefox wont even load properly
<omegacenti_> what the heck is going on.
<MKR> osotogari, you need to speficy a user name
<abelstr> kevin: something about permission denied?
<tj007s13> so a command for vim would be "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list"
<MKR> wait
<tj007s13> ?
<omegacenti_> nm fixed.
<MKR> misread
<dsl1171> abelstr, can grub or wrong mbr settings corrupt one partition on a HD?
<kevin> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:97: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before chtype
<abelstr> kevin: always possible... because you'll need to be root for write access in /usr/src, I tend to forget that.
<dyrne> tj007s13: looks good
<osotogari> ahhh, i see. Where will i specify the username  in the syntax?
<kevin> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:187: error: expected ) before * token
<abelstr> kevin: argh. That looks bad. I have, frankly, no idea.
<n-iCe> Hi how can i put the gaim in the tray icon? when i close it ?
<kevin> ok
<tj007s13> thx im noob :D
<Jowi> Dougie, ok. you need to do some reading. first make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf then read about !ati and !resolution. I have no experience with ati cards though so I might not be able to help much there.
<kevin> thanks anyway
<abelstr> dsl1171: the latter can, GRUB shouldn't
<TheVault> abelstr: Alright I did that, heres what I got
<TheVault> kylewitt@TheVaultDesktop:~$ sudo locate sol.exe
<TheVault> kylewitt@TheVaultDesktop:~$ locate sol.exe
<TheVault> kylewitt@TheVaultDesktop:~$
<TheVault> crap
<TheVault> sorry guys
<drac__> hello...
<AlexC_> hi,
<dyrne> tj007s13: vim isnt the most noob friendly editor but youll get used to it
<Dougie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<omegacenti_> Is this a pretty old kernal? 2.6.17-11-generic
<AlexC_> yes, but it's the latest in Edgy, afai
<AlexC_> afaik*
<abelstr> TheVault: that means it's either not on your system, or you didn't run 'sudo updatedb' after you installed the application. Did you use a windows installer?
<omegacenti_> afaik?
<Dougie> !Resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheVault> I am on ubuntu
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: as far as I know,
<dyrne> tj007s13: id recomment typing 'vimtutor' in terminal
<omegacenti_> thankyou.
<TheVault> I just added the respitories for Wine
<starly> !stop xserver
<n-iCe> Hi how can i put the gaim in the tray icon? when i close it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stop xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyrus25801> i'm using mozilla mail to view newsgroups but with some of the messages i just get letters and numbers where there should be a pic. what other programme can i use to see the pic's???
<abelstr> TheVault: What application are you trying to run?
<TheVault> went to Synaptics Package Manager and installed wine that way
<TheVault> well
<alleyoopster>  n-iCe: it's in the options
<TheVault> skulltag.exe - Application that allows me to play doom online
<Dougie> Jowi: Ok how do i select a wireless network to use it seems to have just connected to the first it came to or something
<TheVault> WinAvi.exe
<gordonjcp> what do I need to install to make totem usable?
<n-iCe> alleyoopster i can't find it, how is called?
<abelstr> TheVault: I'm leaving, sorry. Good luck!
<gordonjcp> as it is, it doesn't appear to play any files at all
<TheVault> bummer
<Jowi> Dougie, no idea. I'm wired baby ;)
<ArrenLex> lol
<Dougie> abelstr: thanks for the help see you later
<Dougie> ah to late lol
<ArrenLex> This giant channel froze my IRC client for almost 2 minutes trying to enter.
<unimatrix9> how would i search irc to see if someone is online at freenode irc?
<dcordes> hey i've got a problem with my kaffeine in ubuntu edgy. it somehow doesn't want to play dvb-t anymore
<dcordes> it plays normal videos though
<Dougie> ok does anyone know how to select wireless networks? is there a way to like have it list them and select one of the availible?
<dcordes> i also got the signal
<alleyoopster>  n-iCe: not running it at the moment, but it is in there, maybe a plugin option
<starly> unimatrix9: i would try to privmsg him
<K3nto> how do you delete a directory from sudo?
<dcordes> K3nto: sudo rmdir directory
<K3nto> ok
<K3nto> ty
<ArrenLex> Dougie: If he's on #ubuntu, ask ubotu !seen <name>
<alleyoopster>  n-iCe: on 2.0.6 it is under Interface
<matej> is it reccomended to install alsa-utils (6.10)?
<ledmonkey> I need help...
<Dougie> !seen ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheVault> Can someone please help me
<osotogari> i cant seem to change the permissions on my external hard drive, im using sudo chmod g+rwxs /media//EXHD/ is this correct?
<unimatrix9> dont we all?
<dcordes> K3nto: but only if the directory is empty. when there are firles and or folders in it you have to type sudo rm -r directory. a different way of accesing files owned by root on your filesystem is opening a nautilus with root rights: "sudo nautilus" but i suggest you rather do it the terminal way
<alleyoopster> TheVault: what's up
<ArrenLex> Dougie: Oh... they removed that functionality. Weird. = /
<Dougie> ArrenLex: what is ubotu?
<ArrenLex> !ubotu | Dougie
<ubotu> Dougie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unimatrix9> he is my friend
<TheVault> alleyoopster: I installed Wine. But it did not come with the sol.exe file, and now I can't run programs
<ledmonkey> I installed ubuntu on my windows vista laptop, and now my vista won't boot
<carlosqueso> mattej, I think it's installed by default
<K3nto> Daougie: hes your friend
<carlosqueso> !info alsa-utils
<ubotu> alsa-utils: ALSA utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.11-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1017 kB, installed size 1824 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<ArrenLex> He is everyone's friend :)
<Slart> ledmonkey: nice.. what's the problem? ;)
<omegacenti_> mv: target `/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/' is not a directory: No such file or directory I got this error in the guide.. what should I do?
<ledmonkey> not funny
<alleyoopster> TheVault: sorry don't use wine, anyone else help TheVault
<osotogari> i cant seem to change the permissions on my external hard drive, im using sudo chmod g+rwxs /media//EXHD/ is this correct?
<TheVault> oh bummer
<Slart> ledmonkey: hehe... sorry.. it should have worked.. you don't get a menu when booting?
<ArrenLex> TheVault: sol.exe is windows solitaire. xD
<carlosqueso> omagacenti, what does ls -l /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<ledmonkey> I get the boot menu at the beginning
<carlosqueso> give you
<TheVault> not sure if thats the same file but ill check that
<ledmonkey> and I choose vista, it goes though the little scrolling loading bar
<ledmonkey> then it does nothing
<K3nto> ledmonkey: what did you partiotion with, if at all
<Slart> ledmonkey: oh.. then it at least boots a little
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: that guid is seriously old.. its for 4.10
<omegacenti_> guide*
<ledmonkey> I have two harddrives on my laptop, I installed the linux partition on the unused harddrive
<CyberCod> heh
<carlosqueso> sorry...I don't have one...trying to find you something
<xelados> How do you disable the Trash?
<BrianG> completley?
<Slart> ledmonkey: I'm not sure I can help you with this.. my best guess is that ubuntu changed sometihng and vista doesn't like it.. but I've never had these problems with Windows 2000 or Windows XP
<BrianG> or just the little icon?
<BrianG> xelados
<caine607> Oi!  Lotsa people here.  Just bought a new server, apparently the motherboard requires kernel 2.6.18 for its on board RAID controller, but Ubuntu 6.10 comes with 2.6.17 on the CD.  How hard is it to upgrade the kernel?   I'm not in the middle of this now but I wnat to get a feel for what I'm getting into here.  Background, I have a bachelors in CS, I've been programming C (and now Java) professionally since 1990, I've been using
<caine607>  unix (and now linux) since about 1987.
<CyberCod> can I ask a question?
* JoaoSantana_Away est away - vendo novela! - Desde: 18:31:25 (CebScript)
<xelados> Completely. Basically, make the system ask me if I'm sure I want to delete it instead of automatically putting it in the Trash when I hit Delete.
<Slart> ledmonkey: perhaps you can boot from the vista CD and select repair? it will stop ubuntu from working but at least you'll get vista back
<BrianG> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<billymeter> I'm having a problem with firefox. I was running WoW via wine and changed the resolution in game and WoW locked up. I hit control alt backspace to restart X and rebooted the PC. Now I keep getting a segmentation fault when trying to run Firefox, any ideas?
<ledmonkey> I don't have the vista disc
<n-iCe> El hijacktis es una herramienta que analiza tu sistema en busca de ciertos comportamientis tipicamente asociados con las acciones de spyware, virus y algunos otros bichejos, genera un reporte analizable y permite desde su propia interfaz reparar una buena parte de los problemas detectados.
<n-iCe> Tambin hace un anlisis de variables de entorno del sistema para poder saber que sistema se tiene y as detectar con mayor precisin el efecto de los bichos la igual que saber como atacarlos.1
<n-iCe> ops
<n-iCe> sorry
<erUSUL> !kernel > caine607
<tj007s13> anyone know how to change the default directory in vsftpd
<ledmonkey> it didn't come with one
<Slart> ledmonkey: hmm... you don't get any "press f8 to bla bla bla"
<ledmonkey> yea
<ledmonkey> I get that
<caine607> erUSUL: Come gain?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti...according to what I found you shoudln't need any drivers
<K3nto> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<xelados> !kernel | caine607
<erUSUL> caine607: read the pm from ubotu
<ubotu> caine607: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<carlosqueso> does iwconfig give you anything
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: show me.
<Slart> ledmonkey: what happens if you try a debug-reboot.. perhaps it will tell you what's wrong? or at least you'll see what the last line printed is
<caine607> Ahhhh, PM, right, differnet window.
<omegacenti_> what did you find?
<unimatrix9> caine607 use an alternative  with the right kernel
<carlosqueso> omegacenti, type iwconfig into a terminal and see what it says
<techie_> hello Can anybody explain in Ubutnu what does the terminal service client does?
<omegacenti_> okay
<Slart> ledmonkey: debug/safe mode/verbose mode.. I don't know what they call it any more
<ledmonkey> wait, I think I can restore it from a command at the begining
<ledmonkey> hang on a sec
<osotogari> i cant seem to change the permissions on my external hard drive, im using sudo chmod g+rwxs /media//EXHD/ is this correct?
<xelados> Completely. Basically, make the system ask me if I'm sure I want to delete it instead of automatically putting it in the Trash when I hit Delete.
<Slart> techie_: connects to terminal server servers?
<techie_> Is that like a private server I can setup to allow friends etc to downlod files from my computer?
<billymeter> I'm having a problem with firefox. I was running WoW via wine and changed the resolution in game and WoW locked up. I hit control alt backspace to restart X and rebooted the PC. Now I keep getting a segmentation fault when trying to run Firefox, any ideas?
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: may I pm you a load of info?
<CyberCod> Anyone got any experience mounting sata drives? with a pci sata card?
<carlosqueso> use pastebin and give me the url
<caine607> erUSUL: Thanks.
<omegacenti_> one second
<caine607> xelados: THanks.
<carlosqueso> !pastebin | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> techie_: it's a solution where many people log into the same computer.. do a little google on it.. it's a well known thing. .many corporations use it
<xelados> caine607: I didn't message you first
<xelados> :P
<caine607> unimatrix9: Come again?  Is there another version of ubuntu with a more recent kernel?
<Slart> techie_: it's not something you want to try if you don't know what it is..
<unimatrix9> billymeter : fastest solution? donwload new firefox, run that , all settings will be there...
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8991/
<techie_> <Slart>So basically you could setup accounts for others, emails and etc.... correct out of your own computer?
<Slart> CyberCod: I have a promise card with sata drives connected.. but it's in debian... but it's close enough perhaps
<billymeter> unimatrix9: Thanks, I'll try that
<omegacenti_> is there a frontend for linux for wireless like Zero config is for windows?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti...you've got a wireless card recognized then
<caine607> erUSUL: Ok, right, I'd much rather not build a custom kernel.  Is there any other way to get a 2.6.18?
<techie_> <Slart>and with an internet account setup a private way to control your emails etc....?
<Slart> techie_: well... close.. but that is if you have the _server_ software.. the terminal server _client_ can only connect to a server and use it.. the server costs money.. big piles of money
<omegacenti_> Okay, then my problem is I cannot connect using the wireless.
<Slart> techie_: you'll have to buy it from Microsoft
<CyberCod> Slart, one moment... may have it
<techie_> <Slart>yeap, i figure that it was it was.
<omegacenti_> I am wondering if it is because I am using WPA2 personal TKIP+AES on my router.
<kid6> if I do not have a boot partition can I make one with the livecd?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti, that would be it
<omegacenti_> really?
<omegacenti_> Is there no support for wpa2?
<unimatrix9> caine607
<unimatrix9> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<omegacenti_> !wpa2
<caine607> unimatrix9: thx
<ledmonkey> shit
<unimatrix9> there are more how to out there
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ledmonkey> I can't access my recovery
<Slart> ledmonkey: the restore thing didn't work?
<unimatrix9> this was just the first one i came across
<ledmonkey> no
<unimatrix9> good luck
<techie_> <Slart>I remember the counterpart in xp windows we had something call u-serv which it was simple to setup... and you could friends could upload privately from your server which you could setup on the go. YOu could also download from other friend's services.
<unimatrix9> got to get some sleep...:P
<Slart> ledmonkey: what did you do when you installed ubuntu? anything special?
<carlosqueso> omegacenti, there is, but wep is better.  I'd try going to System->settings->networking (or something like that, i don't have gnome) and seeing if you can put your key in there
<ledmonkey> no
<techie_> <Slart>do we have something similar in ubuntu?
<justthisguy> Hi, I have a problem with my usb / audio. When I have a usb device that transmits a lot of data, like my cd burner or ipod, the sound 'wobbles' regulaly. Can anyone help?
<Dougie> strange...it says its sending and recieve packets but not getting any internet
<lordmaynoth_> I would like everyones opinion..  I run a 2100+, asus nforce1, 512mb ram, 250gb seagate sata, and an asus dvd+-rw,   would I be better of with xubuntu?
<techie_> <Slart>a type of server you could set on and off on the internet at your convenience?
<Slart> techie_: sounds like a nice thing.. I don't know of anything similiar for linux/ubuntu.. but there might exist something out there
<tonyyarusso> ledmonkey: Could you summarize your issue for me?
<MKR> lordmaynoth_, you should be able to run any ubuntu on that
<ledmonkey> okay
<unimatrix9> ubuntu should be fine!
<techie_> <Slart>it makes think whether to use a similar program from windows and run i with Wine!
<unimatrix9> bye
<unimatrix9> bye
<ledmonkey> I installed linux on my vista laptop, and now my vista won't fully boot
<omegacenti_> carlosqueso: Wep is absolutely detestable... you can snoop for packets right out of the stream and come up with the encryption key in a matter of gigabits.
<Slart> techie_: do you know of any similar programs for windows?.. that's free?
<abasinisvacant> what program could i use where i can use korean font?
<lordmaynoth_> MKR, Thanks.   I just didn't know if my hardware was slow enough to be better of on xubuntu
<erUSUL> caine607: dunno if you can install the feisty kernel deb... you may find incompatibilities with hald udev and the like
<techie_> <Slart>I am thinking....... let me do some search and I will let you know.
<abasinisvacant> help:  what program could i use where i can use korean font?
<AlexC_> !repeat | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> abasinisvacant: what do you want to do ? write documents?
<bo1> open office?
<abasinisvacant> slart, i just want to type some things using korean font
<Artemis3> abasinisvacant, i think just about any program... make sure you have uim etc
<abasinisvacant> uim?
<starly> are there corean chars in any utf?
<Slart> abasinisvacant: I'd go with open office then
<carlosqueso> omegacenti: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html#more-16
<abasinisvacant> i have open office
<abasinisvacant> should it already have korean font?
<Artemis3> abasinisvacant, simply choose a korean font
<abasinisvacant> ok will try
<Slart> abasinisvacant: I have no idea.. I'm just guessing
<abasinisvacant> thanks
<Artemis3> abasinisvacant, but you need uim
<Artemis3> abasinisvacant, or similar
<starly> !uim
<omegacenti_> Is there N-Draft wireless support in linux yet?
<ubotu> uim: Simple and flexible input method collection and library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.1-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<caine607> erUSUL: Thanks.
<techie_> <Slart>there was a program called Serv-u for windows but I do not know whether this is also available for linux. But you could probably run under wines
<erUSUL> caine607: np
<dahoople> autolog=on
<Slart> techie_: I'll do a little googling.. brb
<techie_> <Slart>do a google on that or even check on synaptic
<Slart> techie_: ah.. I thought I recognized it.... it's a FTP server.. there are plenty of those for linux
<Slart> techie_: I have even used it.. put a little "U" in the task bar
<assasukasse> im very pissed that linux apps are not at the same level with microshit, for example, skype for winzoze is nice, but the one for linux is like 2 years ago..
<AlexC_> !language | assasukasse
<ubotu> assasukasse: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<assasukasse> oki
<techie_> <Slart>yes, but you set it up at your own convenience and turn on/off and tell your friends when you have them on and can even assign passwords to others and exchange programs etc between friends
<assasukasse> sorry i was just angry
<UbuntuAr> If I lose connection to the network for some reason, is there a way to re-up the ethernet connection without rebooting?  Some command in the terminal, for example?
<Slart> assasukasse: hehe.. I'll go with the nasty answer here.. "you can always help write or donate to make it better" =)
<Gandalf> hmm
<assasukasse> Slart: i already help translating
<Slart> UbuntuAr: ifup  and ifdown in console
<carlosqueso> UbuntuAr: sudo ifdown <interface name> sudo ifup <interface name>
<ompaul> Slart, what
<UbuntuAr> thank you Slart and carloqueso
<carlosqueso> grr...slart beat me
<techie_> u
<erUSUL> UbuntuAr: sudo ifdown iface && sudo ifup iface ... or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<omegacenti_> Is there something like Zero Config for windows as there is for Ubuntu? Wireless Zero config?
<carlosqueso> dang all of middle earth is here
<Slart> carlosqueso: but you remembered the sudo..  =)
<eilker> kubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 ,this may conflict ? i cant get login screen,(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available.Fatal server error:no screens found //but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment.
<techie_> <Slart>what you mean little u in the task bar ^_^
<Slart> techie_: an ftp server will enable you to share files with friends.. and they can upload files to you..  that's about it..
<techie_> <Slart>yes exactly
<omegacenti_> How do I find out the different wireless networks around me?
<Slart> techie_: the serv-U software had a little icon in the taskbar on windows.. a little U... green when online.. red when offline
<Slart> ompaul: huh? what what?
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: network manager
<Slart> techie_: lets see what ubotu says..
<techie_> <Slart>yes..... so you say we have counterparts in linux we can use!
<erUSUL> omegacenti_: iwlist iface scan
<Slart> !ftpserver
<justthisguy> Hi, I have a problem with my usb / audio. When I have a usb device that transmits a lot of data, like my cd burner or ipod, any sound that is playing 'wobbles' regularly. Can anyone help?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !ftp
<xelados> How do I completely disable the Trash? It's annoying.
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ompaul> Slart, what is wrong with doing some contributing :)
<techie_> <Slart>^_^ have arisen your curiosity!
<Slart> ompaul: eh.. nothing.. just that I think it's such a common excuse when someone says something about any software for linux.. "you can always write it yourself"..
<techie_> <Slart>u-serv 1.05 in Synaptic..... found it
<tj007s13> !ftp servers
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Slart> !ftpd
<ompaul> Slart, it is
<techie_> <Slart>I will check and find out the popularity rate on this one
<Slart> ompaul: and I don't really like that excuse myself.. that's why I called it nasty =)
<eilker> The problem is that the current version of the video driver for the Xbox doesn't support that version of X. what to do ?
<omegacenti_> AlexC_:  I see no option that allows me to view which SSIDS are around my location.
<Slart> techie_: you do so.. good luck... oh.. and have a look at the others too
<UbuntuAr> Slart and carloqueso, that did not workout.  erUSUL, worked like a charm!  Thanks to all 3 for the help.
<omegacenti_> In Network monitor
<omegacenti_> err manager
<techie_> <Slart>which others... do you have a link?
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: that's because I didn't say Network Monitor.
<techie_> <Slart>or did you already told me and I missed in between the scrolling?
<omegacenti_> AlexC_:  You did say Network Manager.
<Slart> !ftp servers | techie_
<ubotu> techie_: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<intelikey> has there been any bug filed on the updates to the foomatic database for dapper drake ?
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: yes, I said Network _manager_ not _monitor_ =)
<Slart> UbuntuAr: ifup and ifdown didn't work?? that's odd
<techie_> <Slart>great thanks.
<UbuntuAr> slart, correct.  it showed an ip (valid one) but had no effect in reality
<omegacenti_> AlexC_:  seriously, we get the small descrpeancy, can we move on with the solution?
<padge> Can someone help me get a partition erased, one created and formatted?
<intelikey> does anyone in charge know that one of the updates breaks the foomatic database in dapper ?
<techie_> <Slart>ubotu certainly is the "goose" with the golden eggs! hehe
<slippyr4> padge: sure, what's up
<padge> /dev/hdb1
<padge> slippyr4: it needs to go away, and come back EXT2 :)
<michael117> I keep getting "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" when trying to do apt-get -f install:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8993/
<UbuntuAr> this worked just fine -> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<slippyr4> padge: do you want to change it's size?
<ledmonkey> =/ this is not good
<techie_> must run. you all have a great time. I will be back later.
<techie_> bye for now.
<padge> slippyr4: not at all
<UbuntuAr> So, whatever the difference is, that was it =] 
<omegacenti_> iwlist iface scan did not work
<slippyr4> padge: is it mounted at the moment?
<padge> slippyr4: no sir
<omegacenti_> said device does not support scanning, even though I know it does.
<Slart> UbuntuAr: ah.. ifup and ifdown really just controls the dhcp-client (I think) That other command, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart, restarts more stuff..
<ghatak> Hi, is there anything like OSX bar for linux, i have managed to get XGL working, if i can get that bar then it will be perfect.
<Slart> UbuntuAr: but it's good that your problem was solved
<UbuntuAr> Slart, I see.
<__Krush> Hi can somebody guide me to sort out ubuntu PCs not shutting down?
<Doddman> yay I uninstalled kde and my computer is much faster
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: drop the attitude. I know nothing about wireless and was just a suggestion as I've heard great things about Network Manager
<UbuntuAr> Yes, thanks to all.
<UbuntuAr> I've saved the info for next time!
<Jowi> ghatak, what do you mean by "bar"?
<UbuntuAr> cheers
<Slart> ghatak: easy to install, nice, configurable... pick 2 =)
<slippyr4> padge: then if you're happy losing any data on it, start a terminal and sudo mke2fs /dev/sdb2
<Jarhead756> what is a really good program for downloading podcasts?
<AlexC_> Jowi: he means Dock,
<Doddman> What is a good widget engine that runs in xfce?
<IndyGunFreak> Doddman: what did you have on it before?
<Slart> ghatak: there is one that uses cairo... cairo-dock I think
<ghatak> Slart: Nice, Configureable
<__Krush> Hi can somebody guide me to sort out ubuntu PCs not shutting down?
<IndyGunFreak> Doddman: nevermind, now i understood, you replaced KDE w/ Xfce
<padge> slippyr4: That's the plan.  Thanks for the help, sir.  'Bout how long do you think that would take on a 120GB deal?
<Jowi> ghatak, AlexC_ ah. well kxdocker comes close. I use cairo-dock (but it's not really a dock, only a launcher)
<omegacenti_> AlexC_: If you know nothing about wireless.... say nothing about wireless. Is that attitude enough for you?
<ghatak> Slart: Okay will try that
<eobanb> are there open source 3D drivers for the radeon 9700?
<Slart> ghatak: and there are a couple of others.. but nothing neatly packaged.. most are alpha stage software.. works sometimes etc
<Doddman> yeah pretty much IndyGunFreak
<slippyr4> padge: not more than 2 or 3 minutes
<Doddman> xfce is so easy to use
<Dougie> Alexc_: is network manager built in or does it have to be installed?
<HolyGoat> Gah. Anyone happen to have a mirror for packages.freecontrib.org?
<slippyr4> padge: depending on your overall system speed and which way the wind is blowing
<Jarhead756> __Krush: try this, try clicking shutdown, wait about 10 seconds, then hitting control alt backspace.
<Jarhead756> program for podcasts?
<IndyGunFreak> Doddman: i'm not sure of a widgets for Xfce.. as it meant for function over form.
<dyrne> __Krush: dont forget to stand on one foot :)
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: seriously, drop it. I am in here in my own _freetime_ ok, so if you don't respect that you can leave right now. I was offering a suggestion, even though I know nothing about Wireless. Would you have perfered it if I never told you about Network Manager? Hum? Next time I just wont bother.
<padge> slippyr4: Alrighty, I do thank you for your help, sir.  Oh, when I mount that how can I do that with write permissions for my desktop user?
<AlexC_> Dougie: network manager is installing by default in Feisty, but not Edgy,
<__Krush> Ok dyrne.....I will also hold my thumb in my mouth
<Doddman> truth
<Doddman> I wonder if gdesklets will work
<fazed> __Krush, do you have 6.06 with nvidia drivers?
<AlexC_> s/installing/installed
<DeLude> simple question here... where in the file system do i find most applications?
<AlexC_> DeLude: _normally_ /usr/bin
<__Krush> Hi Fazed....have 6.10 with nvidia drivers....
<Slart> DeLude: usr/bin I'd guess
<cafuego_> DeLude: in various <somedir>/bin locations.
<DeLude> thanx
<Dougie> AlexC_: ok well can i download it to a usb flash drive and then take it to the linux machine and install it? I'm looking for something to manage wireless connections too
<cafuego_> I don't think that's useful info, somehow.
<ledmonkey> how do I access my windows files in linux?
<omegacenti_> AlexC_: It was your attitude that I would have not preferred. I said a simple statement that I didn't see the option for searching for networks in network monitor when we both new I meant manager. So do not put yourself on the righteous pedestal my friend. And yes, I can drop it.
<slippyr4> padge: you need to ensure that the mount point has the right permissions.
<fazed> o it wouldnt shutdown for me with 6.06 and nvidia but 6.10 is ok. as a work around for 6.06 i made it start at runlevel 3 and it was ok
<Slart> !ntfs | ledmonkey
<ubotu> ledmonkey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cafuego_> if you want the names of apps, just hit tab a couple of times on an empty line in the terminal.
<ledmonkey> thanks
<michael117> How can I fix "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" from apt-get?
<Jowi> omegacenti_, install network-manager-gnome. log out and in again. you should get an icon in the system tray that will let you see the SSID's in the area.
<padge> slippyr4: Ahh, aye.
<omegacenti_> Now, I don't see the option in network manager for scanning networks. By any chance could you elbaorate?
<slippyr4> padge: ie. sudo chmod a+w /mount/point
<omegacenti_> Jowi: Thankyou very much! :)
<__Krush> Ok fazed...think it is related to nvidia....drivers
<AlexC_> omegacenti_: how the hell am I suppose to know you meant Manager when you said Monitor? I'm not flipping psysic. Just leave it and respect the people that are helping you!
<fazed> __Krush, yeah do you get a corrupt mostly black screen?
<Jowi> omegacenti_, thank me if it works for you. some wireless nics are flaky. :)
<omegacenti_> Jowi: absolutely. it is very much a pain getting wireless to work as well in linux as it did in windows.
<omegacenti_> hate to say it though.
<Doddman> OOOOOOOOHHH MYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOODDD
<Jowi> I think Doddman lost it :-/
<omegacenti_> yep.
<Dougie> Jowi: how can i install network manager if i don't have internet on the linux machine? can i put it on a flash drive or something?
<__Krush> Fazed....not really.....ubuntu splash with empty progress bar....
<Wombert> is martin pitt around?
<fazed> __Krush sorry man can not help
<Slart> Dougie: you can always download the .deb -file to something.. cd/usb and install it that way
<tonyyarusso> Wombert: he's eating dinner - what did you need?
<__Krush> Thanks just the same fazed....
<Dougie> Slart: ok let me see if i can find it online
<Jowi> Dougie, that is a bit tougher. run "sudo network-admin", click on the wireless connection and "properties". click "enable this connection" and take it from there...
<fazed> michael117, it looks like the real issue is dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins-unsupported_0.1.9999.2~0beryl1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<fazed>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libplane.so', which is also in package beryl-plugins
<omglazers> If Im having hardware compatability issues am I better set off with using 6.06 or 6.10 for compatability's sake?
<ferret_0567> My X Server crashes in Edgy when a ACPI event comes in from acpid. This is a known bug.
<Slart> Dougie: all packages are available from either ubuntu or debian.. .. can't remember the exact adress
<slippyr4> theres nothing on tv tonight.
<Dougie> Jowi: its enabled just cant seem to get it to work on the right network
<ferret_0567> I would use the conky package, if you want it, from Debian and not Ubuntu
<Jowi> Dougie, but the ESSID is visible?
<slippyr4> omglazers: depends on the hardware. that's a bit of a "piece of string" type question
<ferret_0567> My wireless works fine
<rickympl> LjL, i think i fixed the port forwarding prob, can i try to send u a file to c?
<michael117> fazed: Thanks... I'm trying to mess around with it now
<techie_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<omglazers> slippyr4: Im just having issues getting my onboard ethernet to work in 6.10 ubuntu, but NO problems in kubuntu; no clue why.
<Dougie> Jowi: it doesnt show a list of essid's i just typed in one i know is there and it says there is like 85% signal and everything but no internet or anything
<omglazers> slippyr4: I thought 6.06 might have better support for newer, x64 kind of hardware
<slippyr4> omglazers: it really shouldn't. 6.10 has a newer kernel. however, there should be no difference to stuff like ehternet between ubuntu & kubuntu. xactly what is the issue?
<Jowi> Dougie, you need to log out and in again. did you do that? if you right click on the applet you should see if wireless is enabled. if you left click on the icon you should see all the essid's and their strength.
<Gesus> hello :-) big thanks out there to everyone who helped me yesterday.  got everything up and running now.  just trying to setup hotmail in evolution mail, found a good tutorial but --> how do i edit files like /etc/inetd.config? i can't open them from the console when i use ctrl-alt-f1 and i don't seem to have privileges when i use browse the folders.
<hK-ref> my usb's wont detect after i boot, anyone know how to fix that?
<omglazers> slippyr4: Some config file I believe is missing in the /boot/ or something directory that apparently isnt in kubuntu. Stupid thing, but I have no clue what file it means; and I hate KDE.
<hK-ref> my usb's wont detect after i boot, anyone know how to fix that?
<ferret_0567> For the Windows users in here, don't click Next a million times in the installer unless Next is grayed out
<Slart> Dougie: check here for edgy packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<driver> guys how different from debian is ubuntu?
<Dougie> Jowi: if i left click....ok i'm just useing the icon thats in the upper right hand corner its a network icon
<slippyr4> omglazers: which config file? did you get some error somewhere? what NIC is it?
<omglazers> driver: Let me put it like this
<omglazers> driver: I just put debian on my computer
<omglazers> driver: It starts up pure text.
<Wombert> tonyyarusso: thanks, I'll wait, would you mind pinging me when he comes back?
<ferret_0567> You'll need dual-boot instructions
<omglazers> driver: And apparently, according to debian, startx is NOT a valid command
<slippyr4> driver: ubuntu is browner than debian
<tonyyarusso> Wombert: If I notice, sure
<Wombert> tonyyarusso: what's his nick?
<secureboot> anyone know of any documentation about how to package an init.d script?
<intelikey> ATTENTION Bug #39744  foomatic database error was reintroduced into dapper updates
<tonyyarusso> Wombert: pitti
<Jowi> Dougie, yes, it looks like a normal network icon (two computers). left click should bring up a popup with essid and strenght
<secureboot> do you just call update-rc.d from postinst?
<Wombert> tonyyarusso: thanks
<omglazers> slippyr4: sk98lin type; onboard Gigabyte mobo. Config file was I think somewhere in the system. .config is all it said was missing. I cannot remember the exact directory. It was a while ago I tried ubuntu and now ive been trying debian and other ones but they're much too hardcore for me
<omglazers> slippyr4: Its a downloaded driver I installed into kubuntu w/o a problem.. dunno why it did that
<tritoch> i'm following a guide at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539 but i'm not sure what the values should be for network, broadcast, or gateway
<Dougie> Jowi: yeah it does that says it has like 85% strength and that its connected
<hK-ref> my usb's wont detect after i boot, anyone know how to fix that?
<CyberCod> well, my sata drive is there, mounted and everything, so it sees the card properly, but its root only access... and its in /tmp/disks/somthin
<tonyyarusso> secureboot: try #ubuntu-motu
<Dougie> let me try logging out and back in hold on
<slippyr4> omglazers: i'm not familiar with sk98lin, is that some propriatary binary driver?
<omglazers> slippyr4: Maybe the offical 6.10 ubuntu release removed it or moved it by accident? I dont know im not sure
<abasinisvacant> question:   where can i find my "recycle bin"?
<omegacenti_> Jowi: Thankyou and now I am going to log out. I appreciate your time and effort.
<Gesus> hello. is there a way to open up files in /etc/ to edit them or is there a console you can access without having to do ctrl-alt-f1?
<Jowi> Dougie, oh I'm sorry. that only applies if you installed network-manager-gnome. I was confused with the conversation with omegacenti_
<omglazers> slippyr4: I think its the model for Gigabyte mobos
<slippyr4> omglazers: if you installed kubuntu it's pretty quick and easy to switch to gnome
<tritoch> actually broadcast is explained, so i'm only curious as to what the differnce is between network and gatway addresses?
<rickympl> can anyone help me? I just wanna try sending a file so i can c if my port forwarding problems were solved.
<CyberCod> abasinisvacant, there's an icon in lower left corner of the desktop for Trash
<omglazers> slippyr4: Really? Can I switch around UIs? I had no idea. I knew FC6 had the option of gnome or kde but I figured kubuntu and ubuntu were exclusive
<abasinisvacant> cybercod:  i can't belive i never saw that!!
<intelikey> abasinisvacant ~/.local/  iirc if that's what you mean.
<hK-ref> my usb's wont detect after i boot, anyone know how to fix that?
<CyberCod> the actual folder is /home/(your username)/.trash
<Dougie> Jowi: yeah i would like to install that :) lol
<CyberCod> you gotta turn on hidden files to see it
<driver> sorry am still new to linux so i am trying to get the best one for myself and i like debian, so thats why i was asking how different they are
<dyrne> omglazers: basically sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and at login menu click 'sessions' to select kde of gnome or xfce or whatever
<CyberCod> hK-ref, try lsusb to see if the machine sees it
<fsdf> where do i find/add local repositorys of ubuntu so installing stuff from the net would be much faster ?
<Dougie> Jowi: but i don't have internet working on that computer so i need to download it seperately and use a flash drive to get it on there
<Dougie> Jowi: i think that'll work
<omglazers> dyrne: Can I make it perminent?
<slippyr4> omglazers: they're just different software sets. there's a meta package "ubuntu-deskop" which is a bunch of dependancies for gnome, there are similar packages for xubunu and kubuntu etc
<dyrne> omglazers: yeah there is a box to check to set default
<Slart> fsdf: there are many ways.. there's one application called apt-spy that automaticalle checks repos for you..
<DigitalNinja> I've got Ubuntu Edgy and Beryl working. Are there any other 3D things I can add to my desktop?
<fazed> Gesus, press alt&f2 then enter gnome-terminal
<Dougie> Jowi: if i download the .deb package it will have all the dependancies with it right?
<omglazers> slippyr4, dyrne: Got it, so if I install kubuntu and it works there I can just get the ubuntu on apt and throw it up, set it to default and viola, I just turned kubuntu in ubuntu. Man, thanks.
<intelikey>                    ATTENTION Bug #39744  foomatic database error was reintroduced into dapper updates     only repeting this one time  hoping someone that can fix it notices.
<Jowi> Dougie, you're sort of left in the dark I'm afraid. 85% signal with connection should be ok. might be interference from other devices, might be wrong key, might be driver. so so hard to say.
<CyberCod> DigitalNinja, you could do the xwaves thing
<slippyr4> omglazers, yes. but i still don't get why it'd work out of kubuntu and not ubuntu
<omglazers> slippyr4: Trust me I have NO idea
<lordmaynoth_> how do I do a system wide search for a file?
<omglazers> slippyr4: SOME config file [literally named .config] 
<Dougie> Jowi: well its an unencrypted network... so i don't know. But installing network manager would help i think lol
<slippyr4> omglazers, if it were me, i'd be installing ubuntu and then coming here for help on building your nic module and getting that running
<Jowi> Dougie, if you use "apt-get -d" it will download the dependencies as well, yes. the download location for the debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Slart> lordmaynoth_: sudo updatedb and then locate filename
<fsdf> is there a way to make a 'minimal' install of ubuntu, so it'd take up less space ? lets say, only 500mb or so ?
<fazed> why does my system have an ubuntu boot splash and kbuntu shutdown splash, more to the point how do you fix it?
<Dougie> Jowi: well there is no internet on that computer so apt-get wont work
<robdeman> hi folks, how can I exclude all *.jpg and *.pg files when making a backup.tar.gz of /my/directory/ ?
<omglazers> slippyr4: Noone was able to help me before.
<lordmaynoth_> Slart, Thank you
<dyrne> lordmaynoth_: either 'locate file' or something like sudo find / -name something.  locate is easier
<Slart> fsdf: ubuntu isn't really about minimal.. but you can uninstall stuff you dont need
<omglazers> slippyr4: I even had the damn driver and everything.. just noone could figure out what the .config that was missing was
<hK-ref> god forgive me
<hK-ref> im installing kubuntu
<hK-ref> ill see you on the other side
<fsdf> how do i uninstall ?
<Jowi> Dougie, is it impossible to connect with a cable for just this download?
<fsdf> selecting packages manually to uninstall doesn't work that great
<omglazers> hK-ref: Why is that so bad?
<Dougie> well not really right now lol
<Jackolas> Hi
<fsdf> not to mention dependencies.,.
<Slart> fsdf: either using synaptic.. or sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Dougie> Jowi: not really possible to do that at this momment...
<Jackolas> My GDM screen isn't running on my Xorg settings
<woland_> hi, anyone running snd-hda-intel alsa modules?
<Slart> fsdf: apt-get should take care of the dependencies for you
<fsdf> how much disk space is recommended for installation ?
<Dougie> Jowi: i'm guessing that installing this manually will require me to download a lot of dependancies
<slippyr4> woland_ yes, when it works
<Jowi> yeah woland_ they installed by default for me
<fsdf> minimum req.
<fsdf> would 2gb be enough ?
<Jackolas> My GDM screen isn't running on my Xorg settings
<AlexC_> !repeat | Jackolas
<ubotu> Jackolas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> fsdf: you might want to be careful with that apt-get remove thing.. there is a command to do a simulation first.. use it!!.. I nearly uninstalled my whole debian system when I tried to uninstall one small , but vital, component
<michael117> I've made a deb of the newest Gaim beta but ubuntu and aptitude seem to think it's an older version, how can I fix this?
<omegacenti> Alright, I downloaded network-manager-gnome Jowi, there seems to be a new icon and it does point to network manager, but it is only saying "wired connection"
<Agent> DCC SEND APOInTA_PWTOAT{AJ)T#W{AW#OJMA{WOTMAW{TMAWT{}APMW{TOMAWT
<Agent> DCC SEND APOInTA_PWTOAT{AJ)T#W{AW#OJMA{WOTMAW{TMAWT{}APMW{TOMAWT
<impl> lol
<Jowi> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b peepsalot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<VeRiTTo> HI, How can recovery a file? I typed: mv file /dir
<morphinex> howdy folks
<omglazers> slippyr4: Are you volunteering to maybe help me out with the .config thing? I just figured i'd ask before I start installing kubuntu ;\
<fsdf> how much is the minimum req. disk space is recommended for installation ?
<woland_> can you tell me what options the module was loaded with?
<techie_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<VeRiTTo> but /dir there isn't
<morphinex> I am still having a grub problem: now instead of throwing errors, it jsut freezes at GRUB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bziobnic!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<makuseru>  can someone tell me a way to split an avi ot mpeg into two parts that i would still be able to watch?
<Dougie> Jowi: got disconnected lol... anyways if i install it manually i will have to download all its dependencies manually to wont i?
<ekimus> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Dougie!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Slart> makuseru: avidemux
<VeRiTTo> help me please
<just22> hi everybody! what's the command that i need to open glxconf??
<Jowi> omegacenti, right click and enable wireless. log out and in again to see if it helps. I get that as well sometimes.
<Slart> !avidemux | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lakai!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<slippyr4> omegacenti: pastbin your /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Metellus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<dyrne> VeRiTTo: cant you mv /dir file    ? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hexidigital!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<omegacenti> one sec.
<slippyr4> omglazers: i would but i'll be leaving for bed in about 10 mins, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jeeves2001!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<makuseru> slart: i got that, but cant figure out how to split it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b liberion!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<omglazers> slippyr4: No its ok. I just wish I could get linux working. Im not even a compsci guy so its not easy for me
<woland_> Jowi, could you check lsmod -vv and tell me what options snd-hda-intel was loaded with?
<Slart> makuseru: you open a file... select start and finish with 2 buttons.. and then "save"--
<__mikem> What just happened
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, it was Agent who used DDC stuff
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, thanks
<AlexC_> yeah what did that do???
<omegacenti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Ya, he got the k-line cake already :)
<__mikem> tonyyarusso what just happened?
<CombatPenguin> Saluttoutlemonde!
<goundy> #tribugentoo
<goundy> oups
<goundy> sorry
<tonyyarusso> !exploit | __mikem
<ubotu> __mikem: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Jowi> Salut CombatPenguin
<goundy> I've forgotten the join
<Slart> !fr | CombatPenguin
<ubotu> CombatPenguin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CombatPenguin> Salutsivik_!
<Vlet> Does anyone have an example xorg.conf for a dual monitor setup w/ fglrx? I can't seem to get it quite right.
<Slart> CombatPenguin: but you're welcome anyway.. Salut!
<just22> hi everybody! what's the command that i need to open glxconf??
<__mikem> tonyyarusso, I know but aparently I arrived shortly after the exploit was launched
<dyrne> VeRiTTo: what was the exact command you entered?   cat ~/.bash_history
<CombatPenguin> Salutchade!
<CombatPenguin> SalutSlicerDicer-!
<chade> Hey CombatPenguin
<CombatPenguin> SalutDougie085!
<goundy> wtf CombatPenguin is doing oO?
<CombatPenguin> how do we regester a nick
<HymnToLife> !fr | CombatPenguin
<ubotu> CombatPenguin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Slart> mmm.. auto-greeting.. the personal way of saying hello =)
<sp4rki> hello could anyone assist me with getting a dlink dwl-520 revision E1 working.... I've tried EVERYTHING!
<Dougie085> ok that was strange...
<CombatPenguin> Salutbennukem!
<abasinisvacant> salut
<bennukem> bonjour
<bennukem> bonsoir mme
<kane77> CombatPenguin, are you going all the way down the list?
<abasinisvacant> comment ca va?
<kane77> :)
<CombatPenguin> SalutmEck0!
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bennukem> tiens, y a pas que des anglais ici ?
<bennukem> j'aurais cru
<CombatPenguin> SalutSlart!
<varkatope> hi
<chade> Anyone had much luck getting the eciadsl package working for a BT Voyager 105?
<HymnToLife> /join #ubuntu-fr les gars
<Dougie085> hmm
<AlexC_> oh my god, what was #ubuntu turned into =(
<abasinisvacant> quoi?
<abasinisvacant> AlexC_, lol
<AlexC_> s/was/has
<tonyyarusso> Dougie085: Read the topic in the other channel please...
<kevin> HELLO CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE
<__mikem> !caps | keven
<ubotu> keven: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<omegacenti> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8996/
<woland_> chade, the USB BT ADSL modem?
<kevin> sorry
<slippyr4> !question | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> kevin, NOT IF YOU TYPE LIKE THIS, DROP THE CAPS PLEASE
<AlexC_> kevin: we are fresh out of psysics, you'll have to tell us the problem.
<Jowi> woland_, elaborate please
<CombatPenguin> Salutfactorx_!
<chade> thats the one woland_
<AlexC_> CombatPenguin: what the hell are you doing??
<CombatPenguin> SalutsPooT!
<omglazers> dyrne: When I get the ubuntu-desktop package, would it essentially turn kubuntu into ubuntu or will it still have the startup or other such kde elements
<__mikem> !caps | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chade> I just found out I needed to install tcl8.4 and tk8.4 to Ubuntu
<omegacenti> slippyr4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8996/
<Slart> oh, pretty pretty please.. with extra sugar.. CombatPenguin.. please disable to auto greeter.. please?
<woland_> Jowi, nm, i needed to reload my module with position_fix=1
<omegacenti> Im going to attempt to logt out and see what happens.
<kevin> AlexC I am trinf to do make menuconfig and i get these errors
<chade> But this is the first time I've used Linux
<chade> Just installed it today
<kevin> make[1] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<kevin> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
* AlexC_ screams
<woland_> chade, save yourself a lot of agony by buying a ?25 adsl router
<dyrne> omglazers: you will have kde and gnome.  i believe you might be prompted to choose between gdm or kdm really whichever you want to keep.
<HymnToLife> kevin, use sudo
* AlexC_ runs into the wall, and cries
<Jowi> woland_, how do i use lsmod to show what you need?
<slippyr4> omegacenti, make a copy of /etc/network/interfaces, then remove every line except auto lo and iface lo intet loopback. then reboot.
<Slart> chade: no worries.. installing stuff in ubuntu is pretty easy.. You using ubuntu 6.10? edgy eft?
<chade> Wish I could woland_
<dyrne> omglazers: the splash might look different but its all cosmetic
<eshear> Is there some easy way to watch incoming tcp or udp connections? Like a file I can tail, or a utility?
<kevin> HymnToLife i am root
<omglazers> dyrne: I'm more worried about, like, will it still one-click things, or say 'kubuntu' on boot up.
<woland_> chade, even with the best drivers your breeding a bottleneck
<HymnToLife> kevin, do you have build-essential installed ?
<omglazers> dyrne: Well the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is cosmetic anyways, right?
<kevin> i will check thanks
<Slart> eshear: tcpdump is one application.. there are otherse
<AlexC_> omglazers: nope,
<omegacenti> Jowi: Didn't seem to work even if I logged out.
<eshear> Slart: thanks
<woland_> Jowi, it's okay - i've sorted it..
<Jowi> k woland_
<omegacenti> slippyr4: See anything suspicious?
<woland_> chade, why can't you?
<omglazers> AlexC_: There's non-cosmetic elements that are different? Like?
<Malph> omglazers: its actually the whole desktop environment that is different
<AlexC_> omglazers: well, you could say that I guess. They use different desktop envinronments. Ubuntu = gnome, Kubuntu = KDE
<dyrne> omglazers: not in gnome no.  kde doesnt have to use one click either its a preference.  no totally diff libs and environment.
<AlexC_> omglazers: different applications,
<omglazers> AlexC_: I ask because I can install a driver on kubuntu but NOT ubuntu; weird
<Slart> eshear: etherape is also pretty nice
<Jowi> omegacenti, I would try a reboot
<omegacenti> Will do jowi, brb
<HymnToLife> omegacenti, the differences between GNOME and KDE are not only cosmetic
<omglazers> Malph, AlexC_ : I understand KDE versus Gnome is also application-based as well..
<eshear> Slart; I'm running over ssh so command line tools are the only ones that will work
<omegacenti> I think I am using gnome though...
<omglazers> No no
<omglazers> I mean more in like
<omglazers> The core of the distro
<slippyr4> omegacenti: just thin out the file like i said and reboot.
<omglazers> Or the kernel of linux
<kbd> I'm in your distro, upgrading your applications.
<sp4rki> I'm using Edgy eft, and ive tried aphost and ndiswrapper... im trying to se if it works with a recompiled kernel but Im really not sure what path I should take... to install my dlink dwl520 e1 on ubuntu
<chade> Yeah running Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 version
<omegacenti> thin out?
<chade> Not sure what edgy is tbh
<makuseru> slart: there is no such thing as "start"
<dyrne> omglazers: i didnt used to like kde either. i think it started from my distaste for mandrake but kde isnt bad.
<chade> Mind enlightening me?
<Fuzzehskittlez> hahahaha
<Slart> eshear: ok.. then there's ethereal.. the command line version of etherape =)
<Fuzzehskittlez> #include <fcntl.h>
<Fuzzehskittlez> #include <sys/ioctl.h>
<Fuzzehskittlez> int main(int argc, char *argv[] ) {
<Fuzzehskittlez>   int pts = open("/dev/tty",O_RDONLY);
<Fuzzehskittlez>   while(*argv[1]  != '\0') {
<Fuzzehskittlez>     ioctl(pts,TIOCSTI,argv[1] );
<chade> Edgy Ubuntu's GUI?
<Fuzzehskittlez>     argv[1] ++;
<omegacenti> sorry I didnt see that comment slippyr4, I must have missed it
<Fuzzehskittlez>   }
<ledmonkey> can someone please help me?
<omglazers> dyrne: It's not too bad but it's too kiddie for me
<AlexC_> !paste | Fuzzehskittlez
<ubotu> Fuzzehskittlez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fuzzehskittlez>   return 0;
<kevin> HymnToLife i do have buld essentials installed
<Fuzzehskittlez> }
<Fuzzehskittlez> appache local root exploit^
<omglazers> dyrne: Gnome is more business or time to work, which is what I need :P
<AlexC_> Fuzzehskittlez: how is that a Ubuntu question?! omg I'm gonna cry lol
<kevin> sorry build-essential
<Slart> makuseru: eh? I told you to do what with "start"?? I'm getting old.. forgetting things
<Vlet> ledmonkey: Just ask your question
<Fuzzehskittlez> alexC its an apache local root exploit
<Fuzzehskittlez> for ubuntu
<Slart> makuseru: ah.. sorry.. I remember
<omegacenti> slippyr4: would you mind repeating the line about thinning out the file?
<Flannel> Fuzzehskittlez: post it on launchpad please
<makuseru> <Slart> makuseru: you open a file... select start and finish with 2 buttons.. and then "save"-- is what you siad
<ledmonkey> I installed ubuntu on my vista laptop and vista will not fullly boot
<slippyr4> omegacenti, make a copy of /etc/network/interfaces, then remove every line except auto lo and iface lo intet loopback. then reboot.
<woland_> Fuzzehskittlez, it's patched already
<AlexC_> Fuzzehskittlez: well the least you could do is pastebin it,
<n-iCe> !es
<ledmonkey> I can't access my recovery files...
<Slart> makuseru: there are 2 buttons.. they don't have the text "start".. it's a line thingy.. hold one
<dyrne> omglazers: i guess i agree partially
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Fuzzehskittlez> flannel wut it does, Local attacker can influence Apache to direct commands
<Fuzzehskittlez>     into an open tty owned by user who started apache process, usually root.
<Fuzzehskittlez>     This results in arbitrary command execution.
<omegacenti> will try my best
<slippyr4> omegacenti: the copy being a backup. if you know what i mean
<makuseru> slart: ok
<Vlet> ledmonkey: it won't FULLY boot, or it just won't boot?
<ledmonkey> won't fully boot
<omglazers> dyrne: I dunno.. I dont know why I like gnome; I just do
<Flannel> Fuzzehskittlez: Telling me won't do much.  File a bug in launchpad
<TheLighty> hello folks
<AlexC_> hi,
<TheLighty> what a busy channel
<ledmonkey> like, it goes to the loading screen then stops
<Slart> makuseru: they say "A-->" and "-->B" .. kind of..but nicer..with graphics
<AlexC_> TheLighty: yes .... ohhhhhh yes it is. It's mad, crazy, makes me cry =D
<TheLighty> I am about to try this for a server
<Fuzzehskittlez> flannel, its not a question or anything
<Fuzzehskittlez> im letting u kids know
<Fuzzehskittlez> the exploit
<Fuzzehskittlez> its an exploit
<TheLighty> what can you all recommand for a control panel
<Flannel> Fuzzehskittlez: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2
<Fuzzehskittlez> ...
<Flannel> Fuzzehskittlez: right, File a bug, let the developers know.
<techie__> can anybody help: after installation a program via wine I get the following on terminal /home/ralph/Desktop
<Fuzzehskittlez> never
<Fuzzehskittlez> i live for exploits
<woland_> it's an old bug
<Vlet> ledmonkey: Did you install windows after partitioning your drive or did you partition with windows already in place?
<AlexC_> Fuzzehskittlez: I really don't think people comming in here for Support will care about an exploit in Apache, the guys who watch launchpad will, however
<Flannel> Fuzzehskittlez: then stop trolling and go away
<Slart> makuseru: the tool tip says "selection: start" and "selection: end"
<ledmonkey> I partitioned with windows in place, but on a sepearate hard drive then the one that windows was installed
<makuseru> ok, i see that
<Fuzzehskittlez> lol
<eilker> i am edgy user, i have problem with i810 driver, what happens if i install it from feistry repo ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tritoch> anyone know what the difference is in wlan0 config between network and gateway
<tritoch> i'm familiar with gateway
* __mikem wonders what tonyyarusso is about to do
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Metellus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tritoch> just have no idea what my network setting should be / comes from?
* __mikem is disappointed
<Vlet> ledmonkey: Is windows still on the primary partition? I think windows may not like being on a secondary partition
<ledmonkey> yes
<ledmonkey> its still on the primary
<ledmonkey> I didn't touch windows
<techie__> hello can anybody help after installing Polyedit.exe through wine I get: fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership ((nil) 0x18bb28 0x34fb94) stub!
<techie__> err:menubuilder:InvokeShellLinker failed to fork and exec wineshelllink
<techie__> ralph@ralph-desktop:~/Desktop$
<slippyr4> tritoch: network is an alternative way of explaining what is local, ie it's the product of ip address and subnet mask
<n-iCe> How can I install my lexmark 1100 ??
<makuseru> slart: ok so set thoes into sections, but then how do i save them as seperate parts?
<MatrixMon> Does anyone here use kde?
<AlexC_> !anyone | MatrixMon
<ubotu> MatrixMon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> !cups| n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<techie__> The program starts but there is that mistake on the terminal. how do i fix it?
<AlexC_> MatrixMon: #kubuntu
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> i see
<makuseru> nevermind
<__mikem> !kubuntu | MatrixMOn
<ubotu> MatrixMOn: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<tritoch> slippyr4: my subnet is 255.255.255.0 and my ip address is 192.168.1.170
<n-iCe> dyrne what with that?
<Slart> makuseru: you can only mark one section at a time.. you mark beginning, end then you select file, save
<kevin> HymnToLife Any Ideas
<DPic> i'm installing ubuntu on my other computer and i can't figure out how to move a partition using the resize/move option in the partitioner in the installer
<slippyr4> tritoch then your network is 192.168.1.0
<dyrne> n-iCe: also do a google search like 'site:linuxprinting.org lexmark 1100'
<makuseru> then do the second part?
<makuseru> right
<Slart> makuseru: correct
<HymnToLife> kevin, what are you trying to do exactly ?
<Vlet> ledmonkey: I won't know - so you don't have any installation media for vista to allow you to reinstall it?
<dyrne> n-iCe: the links provide howto
<tritoch> thanks slippyr4
<sp4rki> I guess no one can help me with the dwl520 e1 problem then right?
<makuseru> thanks very much slart
<Hattori> i used gparted to clone and hdd to get used with same system. from 12gb hdd to 40gb hdd. i cloned it and created grub back. all seems fine except the fact that after boot, everyting i do, each command, like starting tomcat or open terminal, takes ages and hdd keeps loading to infinite... any guess?
<Slart> makuseru: it's not the perfect tool for the job.. but it works
<TheVault> Whats a good video converter software?
<ledmonkey> its on the hard drive
<ledmonkey> and I can't access it
<kevin> make oldconfig, i have the newest kernel
<Slart> makuseru: you're welcome
<Vlet> ledmonkey: You don't have a CD?
<woland_> TheVault, mplayer/mencoder/mplex
<kevin> wait
<ledmonkey> no
<techie__> <Slart>can you help with the mistake I get on my terminal after installing a windows program called Polyedit
<slippyr4> tritoch: when i said "product", i should have said bitwise AND. it's probably not needed if you got subnet mask in there anyway
<TheLighty> what can you all recommand for a control panel
<TheVault> mplayer converts videos?
<kevin> HymnToLife I already did make oldconfig, im trying to make menuconfig now
<n-iCe> which one dyrne ?
<woland_> TheVault, indeed.
<Squee> I need to bruteforce the filenames on a webserver
<ubuntu_> hi there
<Squee> how can i do that
<Slart> techie_: you installed a windows program and it messed up your terminal?
<AlexC_> TheLighty: control panel?
<kevin> make[1] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<kevin> make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<TheLighty> yes
<TheVault> woland: Where in the program do I click on to find that?
<Slart> TheVault: there's mencoder
<TheLighty> server 6.10
<Vlet> ledmonkey: hmm... where'd you buy it anyway? I'm surprised you don't have a cd with it :-/
<techie__> <Slart>no, but I get some sort of error in my terminal even though the program installed.
<TheVault> Slart: I'll take that advice :)
<ledmonkey> ordered it from office max
<ledmonkey> its an hp
<woland_> Slart, yeah.. part of the mplayer package
<TheLighty> something like cpanel
<Slart> techie_: you are running it through wine?
<ledmonkey> it has recovery preinstalled on the hd, that you are suppposed to be able to access
<ledmonkey> which I can't
<HymnToLife> kevin, sorry, can't help you, I never use make oldconfig so I don't know what it does exactly
<HymnToLife> I always save my .config's manually
<techie__> Slart. it gives me this: fixme:advapi:CheckTokenMembership ((nil) 0x18bb28 0x34fb94) stub!
<techie__> err:menubuilder:InvokeShellLinker failed to fork and exec wineshelllink
<TheVault> Thanks guys :) for helping me with my questions :)
<TheLighty> man this channel is crazy
<MWS_> where can i find the official ubuntu logo?
<slippyr4> thelighty: agreed, and it gets worse every week
<Vlet> ledmonkey: Yeah, but what if your hard drive crashes? The recovery media is no good then :(
<AlexC_> TheLighty: and it just keeps getting worse
<romrom> please, does somebody knows how to install a x86 ubuntu with a amd64 livecd ?
<TheVault> TheLighty: Yeah, Crazy about helping people :)
<metalhedd> how can I stop ubuntu from loading my wireless module?
<Slart> techie_: yea.. that's stuff they haven't finished in wine yet.. if the program works it works.. if it doesn't you'll have to wait until they fix it
<MWS_> ignore me, just found it
<HymnToLife> mwm, http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<Vlet> ledmonkey: Anyway, I'm not sure what's happening there
<AlexC_> romrom: that's like asking how to drive an Audi while in a Toyota. ... it just wont happen :P
<kevin> HymnToLife It applies my old kernel settings to my new one, im having the problem during make menuconfig thou, thanks anyway
<slippyr4> romrom: why would you want to be doing that?
<techie__> Slart>any idea how to fix it. Or just uninstall and forget it!
<Slart> techie_ there are few windows programs that run without any errors at all
<ledmonkey> thanks anyway
<TheVault> My first experience with Wine SUCKED!!!! Just unistalled it 20 mins ago
<chade> Anyone mind helping me with the USB ADSL modem issue?
<Slart> techie_: if it works.. keep it.. it not.. well.. you might as well install it.. or wait for a new version of wine that perhaps fixes it
<romrom> slippyr4: i have only an amd64 live cd
<techie__> <Slart>this is called Polyedit from polyedit.com a good wordprocessor for writers!
<AlexC_> romrom: then you will only install amd64 version,
<chade> I've managed to get as far as the configuration screen
<slippyr4> romrom: then you probably ought to download an x86 one. that livecd won't even boot on c86
<techie__> <Slart>makes sense. I hope i can completely uninstall.
<slippyr4> s/c86/x86
<techie__> thanks again.
<Slart> techie_: but does it work? or it just crashes?... you might want to check appdb.wine.org to see if it's a known application with workarounds etc
<slippyr4> omegacenti: any luck?
<romrom> AlexC_, slippyr4 : yes it does... the proof is i'm using konverstion livecd
<xxenon> hi. In what does ubuntu do the binding between X events (ex. : XF86AudioMute) and the command started ?
<AlexC_> romrom: but you wont be able to install a 32bit version of Ubuntu with a 64bit version !
<xxenon> In what file , I meant
<dirken> somebody who knows how to handle dual monitoring?
<romrom> AlexC_: why ?
<AlexC_> romrom: because the programs on the disk are complied for amd64...and not i386
<TheLighty> can anyone recommand a cpanel like interface for Ubuntu on the server
<romrom> AlexC_: well... i can acces to internet
<Slart> dirken: not yet.. but I'm thinking of buying another monitor soon.. if you can wait a week or so ;)
<AlexC_> romrom: that's not installing Ubuntu now, is it?
<xai> I'm having a lot of problems with nut (network upstools) the driver for our belkin ups works ok, but udev needs to be re-started to make it work. Also the files in /etc/udev/rules.d for nut look very wrong:  it used 025_ for name.
<Slart> TheLighty: I've used webmin in the past.. it seems to disliked by the community for some reason.. but I kind of liked it
<omegacenti> slippyr4: I am now using my wireless internet connection with network manager :)
<dirken> Slart: i can but i already have got i it working but my cursor is messed up and my programs are opening by default on that monitor and i don't linke that one
<omegacenti> Thankyou jowi and slippyr4 :)
<chade> Hmm is it possible to change the version of the Kernel I'm running?
<TheLighty> does anyone here run Ubuntu for a server
<poquedoraqu> No one has helped me more than people on his group, so now i come with hope in my heart to ask for help with my new homemade computer O.O *starry eyes* any people know hardware stuff?
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me how to open a dir?
<romrom> AlexC_: ... the worst is that installing works... but badly
<chade> I think thats the issue I'm having with EciAdsl
<slippyr4> omegacenti: no problem, pleased it's working for you. i like network-manager, it works well
<TheLighty> don't like webmin
<AlexC_> romrom: do you have a 64bit cpu?
<slippyr4> thelighty: yes i do
<TheLighty> can I pm you
<romrom> AlexC_: no... a centrino !
<omegacenti> know of any other useful wireless tools?
<Jowi> omegacenti, worked after the reboot?
<omegacenti> Jowi:  Yes.
<AlexC_> romrom: then you can't install 64bit Ubuntu on a 32bit processor,
<Slart> dirken: hmm.. sorry.. don't know anything about that yet.. but I'm sure there are others out there with the same problems
<Jowi> omegacenti, network-manager-gnome is nice. no idea why it isn't installed by default.
<techie_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hattori> i used gparted to clone and hdd to get used with same system. from 12gb hdd to 40gb hdd. i cloned it and created grub back. all seems fine except the fact that after boot, everyting i do, each command, like starting tomcat or open terminal, takes ages and hdd keeps loading to infinite... any guess?
<woland_> omegacenti, you mean you need something other than iwconfig??
<TheLighty> slippyr4 check pm here please
<romrom> AlexC_: ok man... i know that... that's why my question is how to install 32bit ubuntu
<poquedoraqu> whats it mean when you try to turn on a (new) computer, and the fans and lights run, but the drives dont open and the screen stays off?
<slippyr4> jowi: i think it just doesn't work with some wireless nics
<dirken> Slart: Thx anyway!
<AlexC_> romrom: buy downloading the 32bit disk
<cefx> What are all of the different entries in df for? I understand /, /var*, /proc/bus/usb, and /dev, but what's /dev/shm and what's lrm /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile ?
<Slart> poquedoraqu: you haven't connected the monitor?
<romrom> AlexC_: thx for your help anyway...
<omegacenti> woland_: I guess I do not know the extent to which iwconfig works
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me how to open /etc/apt ?
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<poquedoraqu> Slart: : Its in there
<AlexC_> MatrixMon: isn't that a directory? do you mean /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<dyrne> MatrixMon: its a directoy so youd 'cd /etc/apt/'
<woland_> omegacenti, it's an interface to your wireless adaptors. for anything other than WPA it's all you need.
<AlexC_> MatrixMon: if so "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<TheLighty> this is hopeless
<Slart> poquedoraqu: eh.. what else to look for.. broken graphics card?
<xelados> xfmedia won't play mp3s. What package do I need to download?
<woland_> omegacenti, wpa_supplicant is the other tool you may need
<AlexC_> !mp3 | xelados
<ubotu> xelados: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gesus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<xelados> Ah, thanks.
<poquedoraqu> Slart: I dunno, I thiink its fine. I just got it. its a Radeon X700 512MB PCIe w/DVI/TV-OUT
<omegacenti> I am using wpa as of right not
<Slart> poquedoraqu: the cable to the monitor is broken.. or something else on the motherboard is broken..
<omegacenti> I will download wpa-supplicant then
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Could it be the processor badly installed?
<woland_> omegacenti, wpa_supplicant/ifconfig is all you need
<Slart> poquedoraqu: most computers will do something on screen when started.. try switching monitors, if you have another
<Slart> poquedoraqu: yes.. that could do that
<slippyr4> woland_ wpasupplicant seems to be out-the-box in edgy
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Because i was really confused installing it.
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Any way to check?
<Slart> poquedoraqu: but then the computer usually beeps and makes all kinds of noises
<woland_> slippyr4, sorry, i don't run ubuntu
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Oh... that didnt happen
<slippyr4> w00t?
<Slart> poquedoraqu: hmm.. no easy ones.. I'd take it out.. read the manual.. check that all the little pins are ok.. apply thermal grease put it back and see if it works
<paparapa> Hello
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Do AMD 64s work with Radeon X700s okay?
<paparapa> Can any give me a hand to find how install my printer? please is a lexmark1100
<paparapa> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Slart> poquedoraqu: second option is..... ,I'm guessing you're a guy, find a friendly computer geek.. buy him pizza if he fixes your computer.. if female.. do same.. but you wont have to buy pizza ;)
<Slart> poquedoraqu: I haven't heard of any such problems..
<poquedoraqu> Slart: lol ;)
<osotogari> i cant seem to change the permissions on my external hard drive, im using sudo chmod g+rwxs /media//EXHD/ is this correct?
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Im a guy. Well, what about the fact that my board's an nforce?
<woland_> osotogari, why the +s?
<romrom> from what refere "dpkg --print-architecture", please ?
<slippyr4> osotogari, and why the extra / ?
<Slart> poquedoraqu: I think it would still start... you'd get some kind of error message.. or beeps
<Slart> poquedoraqu: you could check the memory too.. I don't think the computer will boot without memory
<puff> Evening. Just got a new motherboard in the mail and surprise, surprise, it requires the 2.6.18 kernel in order to use the on-board RAID.  How much pain am I im for?
<metalhedd> how can I stop ubuntu from loading my wireless module?
<poquedoraqu> Slart: Well i put memory in... well thanks
<AuraithX_> Hey, quick question.
<UUbun2> HymnToLife just wanted you to know i ended up needinf ncurses
<osotogari> @woland: i took that from a tutorial
<puff> The last time I mucked about with kernels, it turned out to be quite easy;  there was apt support for the kernels I needed, I just needed to issue some apt-commands and then to re-do some other apt installs that depended on the particular kernel.  Is it going to be the same for 2.6.18?
<Slart> poquedoraqu: you're welcome.. good luck
<Slart> !ask AuraithX_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask auraithx_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !ask | AuraithX_
<ubotu> AuraithX_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> oops
<osotogari> @slippy: thats what autocomplete calls it
<AuraithX_> woo
<AuraithX_> too many people
<AuraithX_> couldn't type
<omegacenti> wine will allow me to use Diablo II eh?
<AuraithX_> okay im making the thumbdrive bootable, using syslinux.. followed the tutorial and typed
<woland_> osotogari, what permissions do you want to set?
<vdo1138> irc looks so strange with kopete..
<AuraithX_> syslinux -f G
<Slart> omegacenti: I think diablo is on the platinum list.. check appdb.wine.org
<osotogari> i want to set share an external drive with Samba to two xp machines.
<AuraithX_> and I get the error "Usage: syslinux.exe [-sfma]  <drive>: [bootsexfile] "
<omegacenti> Slart: Thankyou!
<AuraithX_> *bootsecfile
<chade> Sorry newbish question here, what do I type to edit xorg.conf in the terminal?
<xelados> :o
<omegacenti> SWEET
<xelados> chade: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf' or similar
<woland_> osotogari, chmod 0666 /media/EXHD/
<omegacenti> Slart: It is appdb.winehq.org though. just for reference. :) thankyou very much
<Slart> AuraithX_: ehh.. I have no idea.. never used syslinux... perhaps someone else knows better
<osotogari> @woland: thanks, ill try that and report back :)
<vdo1138> chade:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> omegacenti: hehe.. fingers don't obey me after midnight =)
<DPic> can ubuntu safely read off of an ntfs drive?
<chade> Hmm i opened xorg.conf using that command line and no file
<xelados> !ntfs-3g
<woland_> osotogari, might wanna do that recursively
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<AuraithX_> :(...anyone
<AlexC_> chade: it's X11 not x11
<AlexC_> chade: Linux is a case senestive OS, /etc/X11 is not the same as /etc/x11
<Slart> DPic: ntfs can be read safely.. I think write support is pretty good nowdays.. but I'm not sure
<yomm> When I do a "sudo mount -a" my samba share mounts fine ; so I'm assuming fstab is ok ,yet the samba share doesn't mount after boot ..Any Ideas ?
<DPic> can ubuntu read ntfs safely without using anything like ntfs-3g?
<chade> Ahhh thank you
<osotogari> @ woland: that didnt change the permissions when i did a ls -l, to do it recursively i add a -r right?
<metalhedd> DPic: Reading is safe
<xelados> yomm: Have you tried manually adding the entry to fstab?
<DPic> cool thanks
<Slart> DPic: yes.. there's the "normal" ntfs module.. that works for reading
<woland_> yomm, is noauto set in the fstab?
<yomm> xelados : that's what I did !
<xelados> osotogari: Use the "-R" trigger when using chmod/chown/chgrp to make it recursive.
<yomm> xelados : no !
<xelados> yomm: Weird. o_O
<osotogari> thanks xelados
<yomm> woland : no
<omegacenti> Well, I might just convert totally over to Ubuntu if wireless-N draft ever becomes available.
<yomm> xelados : that second "no" was for woland :)
<xelados> I figured :p
<chade> AlexC_: just did 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' & 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' exactly like that and both opened empty files, any ideas?
<woland_> yomm, paste the fstab entry
<AuraithX_> ah, figured it out! the tutorial really should be amended :)
<omegacenti> a frontend to iwconfig would be sweet to see though.
<aib> i just opened up a zip file and inside I found an 'executable.elf'
<AlexC_> chade: that's weird...do you have a GUI at the moment?
<Gesus> hello i'm a noob.  how do i access partitions on my hdd?  it says it's in /dev/hda3 but when i try to access that through the window browser it says it can't open it. ??
<yomm> woland ; noauto should be off to mount at boot right ? ok i'll paste .. a sec :)
<aib> what on earth do I do with it?
<omegacenti> With graphs on power/noise ratios. Any thing that is like that in ubuntu?
<AuraithX_> away to boot, bbs
<Slart> Gesus: try /mnt/hda3 or /media/hda3 instead
<metalhedd> aib: run it! ./executible.elf
<woland_> omegacenti, frontends are slow and needless
<ardchoille> chade: There shouldn't be a file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  (notice the "'"
<dyrne> Gesus: this is ntfs?
<omegacenti> woland_: I disagree, frontends have their uses.
<yomm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chade> AlexC_:Yeah i'm in the GUI atm
<woland_> omegacenti, for people who wont RTFM?
<AlexC_> chade: in terminal, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<aib> i tried that. it says "-bash: ./executable.elf: cannot execute binary file"
<chade> AlexC_: Having some problems with my GUI too, it freezes occasionally, mouse clicking won't work
<Hattori> i used gparted to clone and hdd to get used with same system. from 12gb hdd to 40gb hdd. i cloned it and created grub back. all seems fine except the fact that after boot, everyting i do, each command, like starting tomcat or open terminal, takes ages and hdd keeps loading to infinite... any guess?
<omegacenti> woland_:  no, for people who like grpahical representations of data. i.e. Statistics.
<Slart> Gesus: /dev/hda3 is the device (or device file I think), /mnt/hda3 is the mount point. The difference is.. well.. big
<AlexC_> chade: yeah that's probably cos you have no xorg.conf - run that command to reconfigure xorg
<lordmaynoth_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aib> oh nevermind. `file executable.elf told me that its a './executable.elf: ELF 32-bit MSB executable, PowerPC or cisco 4500, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, not stripped'
<chade> AlexC_: Onlyway to get the mouse working again is to ctl+alt+left/right or alt-tab a few times
<AlexC_> weird,
<chade> Ahhh, thank you AlexC
<chade> Will run it now
<yomm> woland : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9002/
<AlexC_> chade: you're welcome, hope it fixes everything
<omegacenti> woland_: do you disagree that graphs have their uses?
<xelados> I have a bunch of packages that apt-get says I can autoremove. Does this mean they will actually get removed, or just the package files?
<xelados> They're mostly relevant to XFCE, which I'm using now.
<woland_> omegacenti, there are a finite number of options you can assign to a wireless interface, to make a gui of it is patronising.
<Slart> omegacenti: we're using linux.. we all write documents using a car battery and a screwdriver directly on the motherboard... gui's are evil ;)
<Slart> xelados: it just removes the install packages from the local cache.. it's safe
<omegacenti> woland_: What if you are warchalking a neighborhood and would like to put a map and graphical intensity color scheme overlay on it. What would you do?
<xelados> Slart: Alright, thanks.
<dyrne> for a second there i thought i was in #slackware :)
<omegacenti> Slart: I understand the mentality all too well.
<chade> ok running xserver-xorg now
<omegacenti> <-- EE
<chade> I take it I just configure everything in there?
<woland_> omegacenti, we're talking about configuring a wireless interface, something a gui has no purpose for.
<chade> Running an ATI Radeon x1400 so I select ati as the graphics driver?
<xelados> whoa, a bunch of my GUI changed.
<omegacenti> woland_: I am not talking about configuration, I am talking about graphical intensities of wireless signals. Does anything like that exist for the world of linux?
<Kronuz> hey, how do you unload a loaded kernel module?
<woland_> omegacenti, thats' not what iwconfig is fore
<woland_> s/e$//
<omegacenti> woland_: but it does give signal and noise strengths :) I would just like that to be made graphical.. thats all
<dyrne> oni-dracula: theres a cli app but im not sure of name. havent used it in a while. its in repos
<Slart> woland_: I would have to say that having a list of available networks, a time graph of network strength etc is kind of nice... at least for the initial configuration.. but opinions are like.... well.. no.. family friendly..*grmpf*
<woland_> omegacenti, use kismet
<Kronuz> 'cause I want to manually update the fuse module and after compilation, I'll need to unload and reload the kernel module
<dyrne> omegacenti: ^
<kbd> Kronuz: rmmod
<omegacenti> one sec.
<lordmaynoth_> I was wondering if anyone knew which config file kept track of your default browser (when I click in xchat it opens with terminal)
<woland_> Slart, iwlist is not enough?
<AlexC_> lordmaynoth_: system->prefs->Prefered applications
<Slart> woland_: I don't use my wireless in linux.. it was just a general opinion on gui's
<hilldu_> Hi, how can i make beryl stop detecting xserver as AIGLX and detect xgl?
<Bartek> Greetings to everyone
<AlexC_> hi
<lordmaynoth_> AlexC_: Thanks!
<linuxor> Please,, Is it possible to use kopete to talk???
<omegacenti> downloading
<AlexC_> linuxor: of course ......
<omegacenti> very easy to install things as long as its in the package manager :)
<yomm> woland : did u catch the paste ?
<woland_> gui's have a purpose, but to make a gui for everything is not just a complete waste of time but seriously patronising
<linuxor> AlexC : I mean by microphone
<kbd> If you are looking for an application to function like the wifi list in XP, gtkwifi is decent
<woland_> why not create a gui for true(1)
<bigjohnto> i execute a file and i get mpermission denied --> its  a script with mode of 777 whats the problem?
<yomm> illdu : try disabling aiglx in xorg.conf
<AlexC_> linuxor: oh right sorry, erm I think it is but I've never done it (I use gaim on Gnome), why not pop into #kopete or #kde
<bigjohnto> works on all machines except my desktop
<osotogari> does this fstab entry look ok for mounting an external hard drive read/write for everyone? /dev/sdb1	/media/EXHD	vfat	auto, user, rw	0	0
<AlexC_> s/#kde/#kubuntu
<omegacenti> woland_: I dont know, I just enjoy graphical interfaces.
<hilldu_> yomm: how would i do that?
<kbd> woland_: Click "Yes" or "No" to send this message to the IRC server irc.freenode.net in the channel #ubuntu.
<kbd> hehehe
<woland_> omegacenti, you should get out more
<Slart> woland_: I don't think that having a gui is bad.. bad is _only_ having a gui.. I hate it when I can't run some software using only a ssh command line.. or telnet
<luiX_> nas
<Slart> woland_: after all.. with both everyone is happy..
<luiX_> hi
<omegacenti> woland_: hahaha, maybe :)
<yomm> !xgl | hilldu
<linuxor> AlexC_ : ok thx I'll do it
<ubotu> hilldu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bartek> Would anyboy be able to give some help or guidance with Bittorent, please???
<hilldu_> thanks
<dyrne> Bartek: whats the question im sure someone knows
<kbd> omegacenti: if you mother loved you, she would have installed ratpoison and taught you to write ncurses applications and let you play nethack as a child
<Slart> Bartek: perhaps.. give us a try
<mrpoundsign> XGL crashes a lot, for me.  :)
#ubuntu 2007-03-07
<osotogari> does this fstab entry look ok for mounting an external hard drive read/write for everyone? /dev/sdb1	/media/EXHD	vfat	auto, user, rw	0	0
<kbd> mrpoundsign: whenever you press backspace?
<Bartek> I have just installed Bittorent and Bittorent_gui
<yomm> hilldu : What graphics card u using ?
<woland_> i can't think of anything i can't accomplish on the CLI
<Bartek> ...and I'm wondering how to use this Perl-written app
<Slart> osotogari: personally I'd loose the caps in the mount point... but I'm lazy =)
<mrpoundsign> kbd:  no, whenever I run an OpenGL application.
<distributed> my ubuntu 6.10 cd doesn't load, it boots, i press enter, it stops loading and hangs on the _
<osotogari> @ slart: but other than that its good? :P
<kbd> mrpoundsign: weird. ATI or nvidia?
<mrpoundsign> ati
<Bartek> well I found some files in /usr/bin
<lordmaynoth_> AlexC_: Still a no-go  is their a config file somewhere for xchat which tells it which browser to use?
<leros> When I run my cursor into the side of the screen, it kind of bounces off instead of sticking, which is causing problems with synergy. Does anybody know of a way to turn off the bounciness?
<Jowi> woland_, a nice steak with fried diced potatoes... Mmmmm
<dyrne> woland_: myspace on links
<kbd> mrpoundsign: uh ohH:/
<Slart> osotogari: well.. as far as I can tell.. yes.. vfat is FAT16 or FAT32?
<Bartek> but I don't know what to do with them
<woland_> dyrne, try lynx
<yomm> hilldu : if you have an nvidia card ,you don't to use xgl
<AlexC_> lordmaynoth_: no idea sorry
<Bartek> Can you help me please?:)
<Jowi> woland_, but appart from that you're probably right :)
<osotogari> the drive is FAT32
<kbd> mrpoundsign: read the messages or syslog or XOrg logs for clues
<yomm> *hilldu don't need*
<mrpoundsign> kbd: OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X300 Generic
<Slart> leros: bounciness? why don't I have bouncing cursors.. what software do you use to make it bouncy?
<lordmaynoth_> AlexC_: Thanks anywho
<leros> slart, im not, this is standard ubuntu
<kbd> Does it evercomplain in the log?
<Bartek> actually the source of reference should do
<Kronuz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<yomm> woland_ : did u catch the paste ?
<Kronuz> !ntfs  > Kronuz
<distributed> can ubuntu boot without a mouse?
<omegacenti> iwlist is rather cool.
<woland_> yomm, no, sorry
<distributed> appearently not
<Slart> Bartek: you "found" files in /bin ? you're probably best of leaving them alone for now
<distributed> at least nott for me
<kevin> hello, I am compiling my kernel and I have notices that nearly everything is loaded as a module, will this slow down my system performance at all?
<Gesus> how do i mount a partition?
<yomm> woland_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9002/
<dyrne> distributed: yes
<Gesus> !mount
<woland_> omegacenti, indeed, what else do you need?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<omegacenti> a gui :) :p
<Slart> osotogari: ah.. it's already formatted? well.. give it a try.. see if it works
<woland_> yomm, do those mount points not give you magor errors?
<kevin> can anyone help me
<omegacenti> how would you make iwlist constantly update on a signle screen? maybe I haven't looked thouroughly enough through TFM but, it doesnt seem like it does.
<leros> When i run the mouse against the side of the screen on windows, the cursor just stops moving when it gets as far as it can go. When Id o the same in Ubuntu, the cursor kind of bounces off the side of the screen a bit. Anybody know how to turn this off?
<Slart> Gesus: edit the file /etc/fstab or do it manually "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1"
<yomm> woland_ : no , they mount fine manually , or using mount -a , just not after reboot
<Slart> leros: are you using gnome?
<kbd> omegacenti: look into gtkwifi
<leros> slart, yah
<Slart> leros: weird.. never seen it do that
<omegacenti> kbd: thanks :)
<leros> slart, well im using beryl, but i tried it gnome and the same thing happened
<omegacenti> !gtkwifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkwifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbd> you'll have to gab it off of sf.net I think
<Slart> leros: sure you haven't installed anything else?
* kbd double checks
<kbd> yeah, it's onsf.net
<omegacenti> kbd looks like its just like network manager though.
<kevin> hello, I am compiling my kernel and I have notices that nearly everything is loaded as a module, will this slow down my system performance at all?
<woland_> yomm, grep your logs' i'm suprised smbclient is available so early in the boot process
<Gesus> Slart:  mount: mount point /mnt/hda1 does not exist
<Slart> !mount | gesus
<ubotu> gesus: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<chade> Hmm how do I find out what PCI bus my graphics card is on?
<xelados> lspci
<Slart> !fstab | gesus
<ubotu> gesus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<woland_> chade, lspci -vv
<kbd> mrpoundsign: every once in a while when I press backspace twice Xgl dies. and more requently a key will seem to stick and just go on forever till I hit bkspc
<kbd> omegacenti: true
<osotogari> @slart: it is formatted as FAT32, ill try it out
<Slart> Gesus:  it's not that easy.. either check the links above.. or read up on mount.. "man mount" will get you some help
<omegacenti> gah, trying to get this ismet to work.
<omegacenti> kismet
<omegacenti> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<BrownFrog> I have two sound cards, so I edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to select the proper card to be the default (is there an easier way?); is there any way to restart the sound system without rebooting?
<xelados> Does anyone know how to get rid of the Trash icon and its functions?
<woland_> omegacenti, script it, or use watch(1)
<xelados> It's annoying the hell out of me.
<woland_> xelados, kill -HUP $(pgrep esd)
<chade> AlexC_: Just out of interest should my GUI in Ubuntu run as smoothly as my GUI in Windows XP?
<cyphase> When is Ubuntu going to get an xorg configuration utility?
<chade> Or is it a little choppier?
<omegacenti> Im sorry woland_ I don't understand script it or watch(1)
<trisignia> could someone help me, please?  I'm having trouble installing build-essential from the Dapper alternate CD, and I can't figure out why
<Joe_Wiley> !streamcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> woland_ : so that isnt really the proper way to mount samba shares at boot ?
<yomm> woland_ : mind you , those shares do not contain any system files , just docs & media ..
<ziadoz> does anyone know if there is a way to undo a terminal command?
<woland_> yomm, i wouldn't know - i only mount shares my kernel can handle itself that early in the boot process
<ardchoille> ziadoz: Depends on the command. What was it?
<ziadoz> well
<ziadoz> i slipped an did rm -r /home/user
<ziadoz> :\
* xelados laughs.
<ardchoille> ziadoz: Oops
<kbd> You are screwed ziadoz.
<ziadoz> indeed, hillarious ;)
<woland_> omegacenti, man watch
<ziadoz> i was trying to clear the fucking trash
<yomm> woland_ : so I could as well make it a soimple startup script ,instead of using fstab ?
<ardchoille> ardchoille: I don't think that is "undoable"
<ziadoz> now my user account is screwed
<woland_> yomm, bingo, that's what i would do
<kbd> ziadoz: Use nautilus for that :)
<xelados> That's why I hate the trash.
<ziadoz> is there a way i can use the terminal to create a new one
<xelados> I wish I could get rid of it
<ziadoz> the files in the trash were locked
<ziadoz> is there a way i can use the terminal to create a new one
<ziadoz> a new user account
<woland_> yomm, although i don't run ubuntu - perhaps an enlightened use could help
<ziadoz> *
<omegacenti> woland_: that is exactly what I was looking for.
<xelados> try manpaging "adduser"
<chade> Hmm is it good practice to keep your kernel on the latest stable version?
<xelados> I don't remember all of the options right off.
<kbd> ziadoz: login as root
<Chousuke> chade: just follow the ubuntu versions
<yomm> woland_ : ok , going to give that a go . Thx ;)
<omglazers> Hey does anyone know if I wanted to change from Gnome from KDE in kubuntu, if all I need to get is the ubuntu-desktop enviroment package and it'll grab all the gnome dependencies so I dont have to select them all?
<ardchoille> kbd: That is not recommended nor supported
<woland_> omegacenti, it's useful, but non-portable
<woland_> omegacenti, with solaris/bsd i'd suggest a script
<xelados> omglazers: That's the idea, yeah. I switched from GNOME to XFCE today using a similar strategy.
<kbd> ardchoille: What is recommended?
<woland_> yomm, np
<bobbyd> hi
<ziadoz> how can i login as root kbd
<chade> Chousuke: Think I'm having an issue with EciAdsl because of the standard kernel version in Ubuntu
<ardchoille> kbd: use sudo ro do sudo -i
<chade> Chousuke:Thinking about updating my kernel to see if that fixes it
<Chousuke> chade: Eeeh, USB ADSL?
<Kronuz> hey, what should I install to get mp3, divx, wmv and wma support (and other formats)
<chade> Yeah
<omglazers> xelados: Great. I just wanted to make sure I didnt need to select anything ahead of time and then, whoops, I got gnome with nothing in it including networking :P
<Chousuke> I pity you.
<xelados> omglazers: If you get any packages that ask to be autoremoved, don't. You'll have to install them again or something.
<chade> I know
<bobbyd> is there a way to display how much video memory I have at the command-line?
<chade> It's terrible
<omglazers> xelados: none so far
<kbd> ardchoille: And what if he hasn't any users to logi as to exec that?
<omglazers> xelados: Didnt like XFCE?
<xelados> omglazers: Didn't like GNOME. :)
<Chousuke> chade: I fought with one for a week. then I got a real modem
* xelados is a big XFCE and Fluxbox fan.
<Chousuke> chade: that money was well spent :P
<ardchoille> kbd: Well, logging in as root is neither recommended nor supported and we aren't suppoed to suggest it here.
<woland_> chade, save yourself a lot of agony by buying a ?25 adsl router
<omegacenti> woland_:  that works!
<Chousuke> Seriously, I think you'll live a year or two longer if you just get a real ADSL device :)
<omegacenti> haha constant update noise filter
<mrpoundsign> for a low-end system, which is better, KDE or Gnome?
<chade> heh
<Chousuke> mrpoundsign: neither.
<xelados> mrpoundsign: Neither.
<bimberi> kbd: booting to recovery mode gets a root shell
<mrpoundsign> or should I go with XFCE?
<woland_> omegacenti, :)
<xelados> hahaha
<omegacenti> now if only I could pipe the noise number to some kind of graph maker.
<omegacenti> that would be cool
<omglazers> xelados: XFCE = Gnome? I dunno; linux newb here
<chade> Damn my graphics drivers are shot, I used xserver-xorg configuration and can't load anything up now
<Frogzoo> mrpoundsign: xfce if < 256ram < 500Meg CPU
<xelados> omglazers: XFCE uses a few GNOME features here and there, but it's much more lightweight than GNOME and KDE.
<kbd> ardchoille: Well, I'm not in staff and I'm not a member of your club. There is nothing going to save him from himself built into sudo.
<xelados> My CPU's 2.21GHz and I have a gig of RAM, using XFCE.
<xelados> SIlky smooth operation.
<kbd> bimberi: see, that is a better idea! thank you
<distributed> somebody help?
<distributed> ubuntu doens't boot
<distributed> i burnt the cd
<xelados> distributed: What error messages are you getting?
<distributed> i press enter on the normal boot, it stops on the flashing '_"
<Frogzoo> xelados: that would run gnome silky smooth too
<kbd> distributed: did you try the alternative boot?
<ardchoille> kbd: What you do on your machine is your business. However, when in this channel, we are to adhere to the channel rules.
<Flannel> distributed: did you check the CD for defects?
<woland_> omegacenti, check out rrdtool
<distributed> nope
<omglazers> xelados: Got it. I  = n00b
<BrownFrog> xelandos: With that kind of system, I'd think that KDE and GNOME would be silky smooth too (I'm using GNOME+Beryl right now, very smoothly)
<xelados> Frogzoo: Yeah, it ran GNOME okay, but GNOME has a habit of periodic lagging.
<n-iCe> hwo can i join to a folder in the terminal ?
<n-iCe> cd foldername ?
<Flannel> n-iCe: yeah
<mrpoundsign> It's a 2ghz machine.  2gm RAM.  but it's a laptop, and generally feels sluggish.
<n-iCe> isn't working
<Frogzoo> xelados: if that was dapper, edgy is much quicker
<n-iCe> torro@torro-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls
<n-iCe> C  Documentos  Incomplete  Lexmark  mIRC.desktop  mIRC.lnk  Music
<xelados> I'm using Dapper.
<xelados> er
<xelados> edgy
<kbd> ardchoille: okay. Is there a good reason why logging in as root is a bad idea? I am clearly not understanding the logic behind that decision.
<Frogzoo> xelados: kk
<n-iCe> torro@torro-desktop:~/Desktop$ cd lexmark
<n-iCe> bash: cd: lexmark: No existe el fichero  directorio
* xelados was using Xubuntu Dapper for so long, forgot
<distributed> kbd should i boot in safe grahpics mode or what?
<n-iCe> No existe el fichero  directorio = Doesn't exist file or directory
<kbd> distributed: If you haven't trid t already then ye
<Flannel> n-iCe: Lexmark isn't the same as lexmark, it's case sens.
<xelados> I've considered trying out the DVORAK layout
<xelados> but too lazy to change my keyboard's keys
<n-iCe> :o
<n-iCe> let me check
<distributed> kbd btw, will it boot without a mouse, nonworking usb and sound?
<Frogzoo> kbd: root has permission to access & write to everything - so mistakes as root can be highly embarassing, also the root account is a target for hackers
<n-iCe> what's alien ?
<n-iCe> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<n-iCe> can i install alien in ubuntu ?
<Flannel> n-iCe: What are you trying to install with a rpm?
<woland_> or use rpm2tgz
<ardchoille> kbd: The root account is locked upon install. That is supported. I have been using Ubuntu on 11 machines (5 servers) since Warty and have never needed to enable the root account. I can't hack into your root account if it's disabled. It's a security enhancement.
<n-iCe> in the manual says: alien -t z600cups-1.0-1.i386.rpm
<woland_> and examine/extract like a real man(tm)
<n-iCe> is to install my printer
<xelados> How do I enable Ctrl+Shift+hexcode or the Compose key?
<Flannel> n-iCe: help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<ziadoz> i managed to create a new user account, how can i elevate it so i have full access?
<n-iCe> :/
<xelados> I miss unicode characters
<n-iCe> you can't say something like sudo apt-get install alien ?
<omegacenti> if ubuntu freeze up, is there any way to get out of it besides waiting indfinately/ turning off computer?
<woland_> ardchoille, how is having one user with sudo ALL access any more secure than having a single sudoer user?
<n-iCe> pls i'm tired of read
<BrownFrog> kbd, archoille: I actually find sudo'ing everything inconvenient when doing multiple things, so I 'sudo su' to root in a terminal, do when I want, then when I'm done (to be safe) promptly log out of the root terminal
<techie_> I need to do some voice recording and tried to use the "sound recorder" but tells me my multimedia settings must be setup... How do I do that? Or is there a better program to use for this?
<woland_> omegacenti, check tty
<Flannel> omegacenti: Depends on what "freeze" means.  try ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a TTY
<Freeman> could someone help me, my wireless works just fine but network manager doesnt display the available connections i had to enter in my ssid into the dialog that comes default with ubuntu
<Frogzoo> ziadoz: sudo adduser USERNAME admin
<woland_> omegacenti, will be able to tell if it's an X hangup
<omegacenti> then start throwing killall's?
<kbd> Frogzoo: So how is that different from sudo, regarding the first reason. Regarding the second reason, for normal use, ofcourse it is a bad idea to be root. But for administrative tasks like this, what is the harm?
<distributed> blah it doesn't load
<Flannel> omegacenti: Uh, essentially ;)
<distributed> boots but doens't load =p
<ziadoz> Frogzoo, i made the account, but it doesnt seem to have full access to all the apps in System >
<woland_> omegacenti, check top and see whats hogging resources
<ziadoz> System > Admin
<omegacenti> what if the kernal is frozen?
<Frogzoo> ziadoz: sudo adduser USERNAME admin
<techie_> Can anybody recommend a good voice recorder or help me setup the one offered by Ubuntu?
<woland_> omegacenti, then tty wont work
<padge> I'm trying to print something with Gimp over the network
<padge> having a little trouble with that
<n-iCe> Warning: alien is not running as root!
<n-iCe> Warning: Ownerships of files in the generated packages will probably be wrong.
<n-iCe> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package z600cups: postinst postrm preinst
<n-iCe> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<n-iCe> z600cups-1.0.tgz generated
<n-iCe> What's wrong with that? or is ok ?
<mrpoundsign> kbd: the real problem is that the system would completely freeze when trying to run an OGL app, so I couldn't even get logs.
<kbd> BrownFrog: same here, but for very limited things: like when I'm building from source or adding a module or something like that
<padge> I have the printer set up for some applications... doesn't seem like there's a centralized printer queue or something
<woland_> n-iCe, check $? and compare it to RETURN VALUES
<ziadoz> i dont have sudo access, and it wont let me login as root
<yomm> Where would a simple startup script go in Edgy ?
<padge> Does anyon know if network printers get a device in /dev?
<Freeman> could someone help me, my wireless works just fine but network manager doesnt display the available connections i had to enter in my ssid into the dialog that comes default with ubuntu
<xelados> yomm: Depends on what it is. Most go into ~, though
<jaldrich> is there a lib  for listinging to aac and mp4  files in  this os ?
<techie_> What's the best way to voice record in here?
<woland_> yomm, /etc/rc*/ ?
<kbd> mrpoundsign: no, it will still be in the logs, it will just be renamed now
<jaldrich> is it flacc
<bimberi> ziadoz: boot into recovery mode and do it from there
<BrownFrog> kbd: Yup, just the sort of thing su was made for
<reap> would a creative labs X-Fi botch an installation of Ubuntu6.10?
<ziadoz> how do i get into recovery mode? in grub menu?
<bimberi> ziadoz: yep
<BrownFrog> reap: Doubt it, I'd think the x-fi just wouldn't work
<techie_> Do we have in Ubuntu anything like soundforge in xp?
<GionnyBoss> I installed Ubuntu Edgy on an old computer with Sound Blaster 16. Audio doesn't work, looks like Ubuntu didn't find the sound card. Can anybody help me, please?
<yomm> ok i'll check that out !
<chade> how do I restart my PC from the terminal line?
<bimberi> chade: sudo reboot
<ardchoille> chade: sudo shutdown -r now
<chade> need to check my monitor refresh rate etc
<chade> Thanks
<woland_> yomm, or /etc/init.d/ not sure on ubuntu "geography"
<jaldrich> sudo  reboot
<GionnyBoss> chade, sudo shutdown -r now
<kbd> mrpoundsign: Xorg.log is always the newest log
<woland_> GionnyBoss, or reboot(1) ;)
<yomm> woland ; yes ,was checking that one too :)
<jaldrich> what file or lib do i need to listen to aac files ?
<GionnyBoss> Does anyone have an idea on how can I make a Sound Blaster 16 work under Ubuntu Edgy? I saw on forums people speaking about 'sb' module but I don't know where to find it.
<theblue> Hi all.
<mrpoundsign> what does screen do as a service?
<Freeman> could someone help me, my wireless works just fine but network manager doesnt display the available connections i had to enter in my ssid into the dialog that comes default with ubuntu?
<reap> i have AMD X2 CPU, 1GB Corsair XMS, nV 7800GT, nF4 ultra chipset system...tried AMD64, AMD64 alternate, i386 installations all with same problem
<kbd> mrpoundsign: I meant Xorg.0.log
<reap> corrupted graphics
<theblue> I'm trying to copy a DVD for personal use, but it apparently has CSS on it, can I bypass this?
<reap> any ideas?
<kbd> or whatever, they are all in /var/log
<jaldrich> would libnavdvd4
<woland_> Freeman, try typing sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<jaldrich> work
<BrownFrog> reap: wow, almost the same configuration as me
<eyecue> Can I get a confirmation that in order to reset a root password, I need to boot into single user mode and run a `passwd root ? Any specific URL's outlining the procedure?
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: try a 'sudo modprobe sb'.  If it works, add 'sb' to /etc/modules to make it stick.
<theblue> I find this tremendously irritating, since I own the DVD.
<mrpoundsign> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gesus> how can i backup my fstab before i edit it?
<woland_> eyecue, do you have sudo access to root?
<Flannel> ziadoz: yep.  Just select it from the grub menu
<GionnyBoss> bimberi, thanks
<BrownFrog> reap: I find, with almost *all* distributions (except for Ubuntu Feisty), the open-source nv drivers just don't work
<eyecue> I have su yes.
<Freeman> woland_,  it lists the available aps
<bimberi> Gesus: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<ziadoz> i did adduser username admin
<eyecue> well, user in is group whatever
<Freeman> i already knew how to do that
<woland_> Freeman, is that not what you wanted>
<GionnyBoss> bimberi, actually I feel stupid... I didn't check if there was a module already installed before asking here! Thanks for the tip :P
<ziadoz> does that now have proper priveleges?
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: np :)
<reap> BrownFrog: the only things that i guess isnt run of the mill is i have a Creative Labs X-Fi platinum...
<BrownFrog> reap: so I usually edit my /etc/X11/xorg.conf (from another distro) to use the vesa drivers instead, then install the proprietary nvidia drivers
<Gesus> ty
<kbd> Is shift+backspace some kind of hotkey for "PISSOFFKBD!" in XOrg or Xgl?
<Freeman> the network manager app doesnt display the drop down menu with aps like it should was my problem
<eyecue> woland_; i do indeed
<scuderia> hi, i have ubuntu but i dont have internet on my pc, so i cant install the networkmanager package, is there a way to download it?
<bimberi> ziadoz: try it and see ;)
<eyecue> or do you mean NOPASS ?
<BrownFrog> reap: Yeah, I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS instead, but that really shouldn't matter
<woland_> eyecue, then sudo -s
<woland_> eyecue, and passwd
<reap> BrownFrog: ok, ill have to give that a go...thanks
<bimberi> ziadoz: 'sudo ls' (for example)
<ziadoz> ahh
<ziadoz> it works
<BrownFrog> reap: good luck :)
<ziadoz> now my sound card is silent
<ziadoz> awesome
<pedrovox> join #ubuntu-marketing
<distributed> comeon ubuntu
<distributed> why doens't it load =[
<distributed> !!!
<bimberi> ziadoz: it's rare to see someone in here happy about a silent soundcard ;)
<kbd> ziadoz: make sure you belong to the group that owns the soundcard
<woland_> bimberi, depends on the playlist :)
* eyecue laughs
<ziadoz> how do i know which group owns the soundcard?
<bimberi> woland_: lol
<eyecue> woland_; look what i get for securing sudoers ;)
<woland_> ziadoz, ls -l /dev/soundcard
<GionnyBoss> bimberi, it works! thanks a lot!
<RedWolf-> make your user a wheel user
<GionnyBoss> :)
<ziadoz> bah, i keep getting an error now
<Kronuz> hey, for HTML and CSS development, what's a good editor/IDE?
<woland_> ziadoz, replace soundcard with your device
<bimberi> GionnyBoss: cool! :)
<reap> BrownFrog: fiesty = 6.06??
<Kronuz> same for PHP, Perl and C/C++
<eyecue> woland_; next best thing after sudo?
<woland_> eyecue, what did you restrict sudo access to?
<Kronuz> (I have no idea in Linux what to use... I'd prefer graphical tools)
<kbd> ziadoz: you can see who belongs to all of the groups by 'less /etc/group'
<ziadoz> failed to to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root :|
<eyecue> i just removed the group wheel (or whatever the root group is in ubuntu) NOPASS line
<chade> Ahhh seems like my graphics card doesn't like Linux very much and doesn't work with the standard ati graphics drivers
<chade> Need to use vesa
<eyecue> ive got each user locked down to single command allias, on localhost
<woland_> eyecue, single usermode or boot a livecd, mount your partitions, chroot to the / mount point and passwd
<kbd> eyecue: Why did you do that?
<eyecue> Because its a server? and i prefer good perms :)
<eyecue> Anyway, why it was done is irrelevant, someone lost the root, and i dont have a record, but i dont have console
<Kronuz> also, where are the packages put when they're downloaded by Synaptic?
<woland_> eyecue, boot single user and passwd
<RedWolf-> anyone have any idea how how to setup dual monitors on edgy?
<Kronuz> (in case I need to reinstall everything right away and to avoid downloading stuff again)
<eyecue> woland_ do you have the specifics for mounting the required fs's, this is my first day on ubuntu.
<eyecue> can i mount -a ?
<woland_> eyecue, from a livecd?
<eyecue> for all fs's in fstab
<RedWolf-> eyecue, it's just like most *nix
<r4nge> need some help with crontab...  i have a script that when i run in command line works fine, when i execute that script through crontab it wont work unless the commands i have inside use "echo", the script i'm executing, execute another script inside it
<kbd> eyecue: interesting concept... I know there was all kind of hell when a FreeBSD install of mine orphaned wheel from the get-go...
<woland_> eyecue, no, the livecd wont respect the unmounted fstab
<eyecue> roger, woland_, no ill reboot her into su
<woland_> eyecue, fdisk -l
<Gesus> now that i've edit my fstab file.. do i restart or reload it or something?
<woland_> eyecue, then mount whats relevent
<eyecue> kbd; never seen that happen, mind you, i do barebones installs and config post-install ;)
<r4nge> is there some sort of limitation that's causing it not to work in crontab
<ziadoz> is there a command to remove users in ubuntu?
<tunganet> is envy the best way to install a video card on ubuntu?
<woland_> Gesus, whatchanges did you make?
<woland_> ziadoz, userdel
<woland_> tunganet, nah, vim
<kbd> eyecue: never saw it before and never seen it since. it was the closest thing to paranormal activity I have ever experienced :P
<tunganet> woland_:  vim?
<eyecue> very bizzare
<eyecue> will mount -a mount fs's rw ?
<woland_> tunganet, yeah - edit your xorg.conf with it
<Gesus> woland_: I did:
<Gesus> /dev/hda3	/media/hda3	ext3	rw,user,auto,exec,sync	0	0
<Gesus> /dev/sda1	/media/hda3	ntfs	rw,user,auto,exec,sync	0	0
<Gesus> /dev/sdb1	/media/hda3	ntfs	rw,user,auto,exec,sync	0	0
<Gesus> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   auto	rw,user,auto,exec	0       0
<Gesus> /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   auto	rw,user,auto,exec	0       0
<Gesus> /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto	rw,user,auto,exec,sync  0       0
<tunganet> woland_: sorry, can you guide me through?
<woland_> tunganet, which driver?
<opetznick_> how i can exclude multiple patterns with rsync --exclude?
<Ktron> Hey everyone... look for suggestions to deal with a problem with my (clean) ubuntu 6.10 install-- Whenever I logout/restart/shutdown from X, the screens go black and I never get video back, system acts hung
<eyecue> multiple --exclude args.
<woland_> opetznick_, correctamundo
<tunganet> woland_: what exactly do u mean lol, how do i check?
<RedWolf-> Ktron, edit your Xorg.conf
<mistyday> i need some help with my server? im really new to using this system
<woland_> tunganet, i'd suggest finding a howto
<soweto76> Kronuz, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
* mluser-work is away: Gone away for now.
<tunganet> woland_: howto on "vim"?
<opetznick_> eyecue: you mean rsync --exclude bla --exclude bla1 ?
<eyecue> correct
<woland_> tunganet, no, on your problem
<Gesus> ok i am going to restart and see what happens i hope those settings are ok
<opetznick_> eyecue: thanks!
<eyecue> np
<woland_> opetznick_, yeah, fucking try it - learn from your mistakes
<Kronuz> shatrat, I found this page where it says I should install the Ubuntu restricted extras, in Add/Remove... -> Other, but it's not there
<ziadoz> bah
<RedWolf-> Did anyone have any suggestions on how to setup dual monitor interface with Ubuntu? Gnome is the GUI
<woland_> Kronuz, are the the reos enabled?
<shatrat> !universe | kronuz
<ubotu> kronuz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<opetznick_> easy woland_
<ziadoz> how can i create a new user account in the recovery console, with full priveleges, or enable root? anyone?
<Kronuz> I have the universe selected
<woland_> ziadoz, useradd
<woland_> ziadoz, or passwd root
<Kronuz> thanks soweto76
<Ktron> RedWolf-: edit it how? X starts up fine, I can log in initially fine, I'm running it now fine, it only happens when I try to logout or equivalent
<ziadoz> can i enable the root account from here, so i can login to it from the desktop?
<Kronuz> woland_, what reos?
<Ktron> RedWolf-: lol, I even have dual monitors setup
<woland_> ziadoz, yeah - by assigning it a password
<SoulChild> Hey @ all: I need HELP with /etc/fstab ... i have a Fat partition but can' delete files as standart user ,... what must i do ?
<woland_> Kronuz, read what uboto said
<RedWolf-> Ktron, I misread your statement. I thought it was always black
<Kronuz> woland_, the repositories? yes they are
<SoulChild> i want all rights on my fat partition , what mus be written in fstab ?
<fiveiron> anyone running ubuntu server edition with an 800x600 console?  do i need to install something to use framebuffer?
<woland_> SoulChild, besides rw?
<ziadoz> ok, so i gave it a password, now when i boot out of the console i can login to it at the desktop?
<woland_> fiveiron, why is framebuffer important on a server?
<Ktron> My new Edgy ubuntu seems to hang whenever I logout of X, any suggestions?
<SoulChild> woland_: than i can only accrs as root
<fiveiron> woland_, monitoring logs with long lines
<woland_> ziadoz, indeed you can ;)
<distributed> can somebodhy help me?
<MTecknology> How come I can't put VMware Server into full screen?
<woland_> SoulChild, chmod the files
<distributed> with installing ubuntu?
<pikeshouse88> distributed: ask your question
<woland_> MTecknology, click the fullscreen button ?
<distributed> pikeshouse88 i boot the cd, press enter and it just hangs on the _
<distributed> pikeshouse88 how would i overcome this and install?
<SoulChild> woland_: but i want the whole entire disk ,... must i chmod /media/hda3 (the folder where it s mounted ) ???
<woland_> distributed, check the boot options
<woland_> distributed, perhaps disable some options like acpi
<MTecknology> woland_, Unable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<MTecknology> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help.
<MTecknology> Failed to switch to full screen SVGA mode.
<omglazers> xelados: Hey I wanted to ask a question since you've done it; if I install another desktop enviroment, can I uninstall the other one to save space or is that not recommended?
<distributed> woland_ what should i look for? (F6 i'd assume)
<pikeshouse88> distributed: have you tried any alternative boot options?
<distributed> pikeshouse88 yeah i stried the second boot option (vga thing)
<xelados> omglazers:  Yeah, you can do that.
<pikeshouse88> well there are much more than just that
<woland_> SoulChild, yeah - chmod the mountpoint recursively
<omglazers> xelados: Great :) Thank you
<mrpoundsign> kbd: ok, I am in Xgl now, and if I load "Billards-GL", then it suddenly has some corruption, and the background windows do not update until I close it.
<hilldu> Is possible to mount a ntfs partition that is on the same phisical drive as my linux partition?
<distributed> pikeshouse88 where?
<pikeshouse88> F keys
<Kronuz> woland_, is that the right name? "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<woland_> distributed, yes, peruse whatever boot options are available
<distributed> pikeshouse88 there's only f1 - f6
<xoba> hmm
<woland_> Kronuz, sounds right
<xoba> im using xchat and i can't seem to get it to choin multiple channels on connect
<SoulChild> woland_: what is the chmod number for whole read and write acces for all users ?
<Flannel> Kronuz: Just restricted, not extras.
<xoba> *join
<Kronuz> woland_, I'm using Edgy but it's not there (Universe is selected)
<woland_> SoulChild, 0666
<ziadoz> woland_, is says administrator cannot login from this screen on the login
<tunganet> Okay, whenever i run warcraft, and i go to terminal to type nvidia-settings and look at my refresh rate, its set to 43(interlaced).  How do i make it so it will stay at 60-80 without going back to 43(interlaced)?
<pikeshouse88> distributed: is this a new, old computer?
<pikeshouse88> check if its compatible https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<woland_> ziadoz, which console?
<distributed> pikeshouse88 it's an emachines -- 2GHz 256 ram
<Kronuz> Flannel, not there :(
<ziadoz> im not in the console, at the login screen
<pikeshouse88> ya should worl
<distributed> pikeshouse88 but there's no mouse and usb and sound card aren't working
<pikeshouse88> ^work
<Flannel> Kronuz: what are you looking for? (package?)
<Kronuz> or is it linux-restricted?
<Kronuz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Kronuz> Flannel, check that link
<kbd> mrpoundsign: good, open gnome-terminal and less /var/log/Xorg.0.log - look for anything that mentions Gl or GL or gl
<woland_> ziadoz, check securetty(5)
<Kronuz> Flannel, it says I can instal Ubuntu restricted extras
<soweto76> xoba, Xchat -> Network -> Edit  Server
<Ferret> SoulChild: You probably want something like umask=0,fmask=111
<ziadoz> how? :|
<kbd> mrpoundsign: I have a suspicion it maybe your driver.
<SoulChild> Ferret: what does this do ?
<Flannel> Kronuz: are you on Feisty?
<fiveiron> has anyone messed with the framebuffer?  i'm wanting to change my console reslolution
<Ferret> SoulChild: Set all files to 666 and directories to 777, hopefully
<Kronuz> Feisty? o_O?
<Flannel> Kronuz: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<linxeh> anyone here use Skype on Ubuntu? I can chat ok on it, but the ringing sound is really crackly - is that right ?
<Kronuz> Edgy
<Kronuz> I'm using Edgy
<ziadoz> is there a way i can remove a group in the terminal in ubuntu?
<Kronuz> 6.10
<LaserJock> hi everybody, I need somebody running edgy to test a edgy-proposed package. anybody up for it?
<SoulChild> Ferret: should i write this in fstab ?
<SoulChild> umask=0,fmask=111
<woland_> ziadoz, rmgroup
<Flannel> Kronuz: that's 6.10, You want to use the correct instructions ;)  The "restricted extras" thing is for Feisty
<linxeh> ziadoz:  or groupdel I guess
<pikeshouse88> distributed: play with the F6 options
<ziadoz> ok
<ubuntu_rich> is there an easy way to watch a .iso
<Ferret> SoulChild: that should work, try it.
<Kronuz> oh :P
<ziadoz> i deleted the group
<ziadoz> created a new user account
<ziadoz> using adduser
<Flannel> Kronuz: you need to add the multiverse repository
<Flannel> !iso | ubuntu_rich
<ubotu> ubuntu_rich: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ziadoz> i just need to make it admin
<ziadoz> how can i do that?
<mrpoundsign> kbd: would I want to look at Xorg.1.log, since it's display :1 ?
<pikeshouse88> distributed: notably, disable USB and sound, and mouse
<ubuntu_rich> awesome :) cheers
<skatorgator> howdy
<Kronuz> Flannel, I already added all the repositories in the list :P
<dking> damn....
<distributed> pikeshouse88 how?
<dking> 1000 people
<dking> pretty intense
<skatorgator> how's everyone doing?
<kbd> mrpoundsign: no, the numbers are just for dating purposes. like naming a cat "Snowball II"
<Flannel> Kronuz: Multiverse might not be on the list.  What package are you having trouble finding?
<dking> ok boyos what I wanna know here is
<dking> dapper or edgy
<skatorgator> helloo???
<Nitro> What packages do I need to compile most sources ?
<Kronuz> Flannel, I want add support for wmv, divx, mp3, wmv, wma, mpeg2, etc.
<SoulChild> Ferret: now i can delete files but not paste them ...
<Kronuz> and I found that RestrictedFormats howto... but it's for the wrong Ubuntu version :(
<skatorgator> how do I get my floppy drive to drive?
<Flannel> Kronuz: No, that howto includes all the versions, you just need to read the right on
<distributed> =[
<Ferret> SoulChild: use ls -l to look at the permissions of some file on the FAT partition, and some directory
<LaserJock> anybody willing to do a really quick test of an Edgy update package?
<Ferret> SoulChild: They should be -rw-rw-rw- and drwxrwxrwx respectively
<woland_> ziadoz, you had the option to add the user to an admin group with useradd
<Kronuz> Flannel, ... that's what I just realized  sorry :P
<mrpoundsign> kbd: should I have disables AIGLX ?
<woland_> ziadoz, now use chgrp
<skatorgator> is there anybody out there?
<ziadoz> i got my account working
<Ferret> !hi > skatorgator
<ziadoz> just no access to my sound card now
<woland_> ziadoz, check vigr for audio references
<skatorgator> what the gook are ya all doing, geeks?
<Slart> skatorgator: your floppy drive doesn't drive? I might need some more explanation for this..
<woland_> ziadoz, and add your user to that group
<skatorgator> hey ferret
<Slart> skatorgator: and all of a sudden I don't feel like helping you...
<marx2k> My monitor doesnt monitor
<kbd> mrpoundsign: Yes!
<skatorgator> 'sup?
<NDPTAL85> Why email client do you guys prefer? I'm trying to choose between Evolution and Thunderbird.
<kbd> mrpoundsign: ATI does not support AIGLX yet.
<kbd> mrpoundsign:  do you know how to do this?
<hanbush> hi
<Slart> NDPTAL85: Thunderbird at the moment
<hanbush> i need some help
<NDPTAL85> Bah I meant "Which"
<mrpoundsign> kbd: well, it claims it was unable to initialize it anyway, so it reverted to s/w rendering.  hah
<hanbush> i cant get my ubuntu setup back
<tunganet> Okay, whenever i run warcraft, and i go to terminal to type nvidia-settings and look at my refresh rate, its set to 43(interlaced).  How do i make it so it will stay at 60-80 without going back to 43(interlaced)?
<Ferret> !build-essential > Nitro
<hanbush> i logged off
<Kronuz> Flannel, I finally made my dmraid work but I installed Ubuntu in a spare drive... now I want to move everything to my RAID, what's the easiest way to do it?
<NDPTAL85> Slart: Have you tried Evolution?
<hanbush> and the resolution changed, so my monitor cant handle it, somebody please help me
<mrpoundsign> kbd: the fglrx driver doesn't support aiglx?
<Slart> NDPTAL85: but that's because I used it when I was using windows.. but it's nice to have a client I know I can use even on a windows machine
<kbd> mrpoundsign: yeah, it sux :/
<Nitro> Ferret: I already got it, but I still can't compile xchat 2.8
<ziadoz> all i see in there related to audio is audio:z:29
<kbd> mrpoundsign: disable composite too.
<mrpoundsign> kbd: oh, I think this was from when I was using the radeon driver.
<Slart> NDPTAL85: I've used evolution briefly.. really just before I installed thunderbird
<Flannel> Kronuz: just normal copying?  Or, tar/gz up the stuff, then expand them to their drives
<Kronuz> Flannel, I suppose I can just create a partition for Ubuntu, copy all the files there and reboot
<Ferret> tunganet: I think you need to make changes to xorg.conf to do that; although maybe all you need to do is add nvidia-settings -l $HOME/.nvidia-settings-rc in your ~/.xinitrc
<Kronuz> Flannel, yeah, but what about the booting stuff?
<kbd> mrpoundsign: I have both of those disabled and I paste to a pastebin if you like
<mrpoundsign> kbd: yeah, so I had to switch to the Xgl driver because the radeon driver didn't support the docking station attached monitor.
<Kronuz> and I'm not sure what partitions Ubuntu creates
<Ferret> tunganet: I'm not sure that program knows how to change the res once X has started.  If you're confident making changes to xorg.conf I can tell you what to put...
<hanbush> somebody please help me, im locked out of my comp!
<Ferret> Nitro: Ahh, in that case, you might like this...
<mrpoundsign> kbd: you using a Dell D610 lappy?
<Ferret> !build-dep > Nitro
<derek_> is there a way to get some information about hwats going on durring boot like f2 normally does durring boot. because my laptop isnt booting
<kbd> nah, HP dv5000
<Flannel> Kronuz: if you move /boot, you'll need to reinstall grub to the MBR with the new location
<Nitro> !build-dep Nitro
<SoulChild> Ferret: i got it, i had to set the uid in fstab to mine ,... now everything works fine.... but how do i set the chmod to:dr-xr-xr-x
<derek_> im on a fresh install it booted 3 times fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-dep nitro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> hanbush: forgot your password?
<chade> ok if I have a file called check.sh and I want to run it from the command line how do I do it?
<derek_> nwo it doesnt work
<Ferret> o.O
<Nitro> apt it?
<mrpoundsign> kbd: must be nice.  :P  I can figure it out, I think it's just commenting out the options.
<Ferret> <ubotu> build-dep is a handy APT tool that will try to automatically install build (compile) dependencies for you. In the terminal: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<distributed> screw this, i'm instlaling freebsd :D
<lordmaynoth_> Does anyone if these error messages are harmless?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9004/
<Slart> chade: sh check.sh should work
<kbd> mrpoundsign: If you know how toget TV out working I'd love to hear about that
<Ferret> I missed the >
<chade> thanks
<Ferret> ;.;
<Kronuz> Flannel, I guess it's not a task for newbies
<hilldu> Is possible to mount a ntfs partition that is on the same phisical drive as my linux partition?
<hanbush> slart, no the resolution changed spontaneously, and my monitor cant handle the new one, so i cant do anything
<kbd> mrpoundsign: nah you have tell it to disable them, it's short I can msg to you
<Ferret> No, I didn't, you did ;p
<HymnToLife> hilldu, yes
<mrpoundsign> kbd: sure
<dmb062082> how do i turn of firestarter?
<tunganet> Ferret:  okay, so what do i do? =[
<chade> Ok when I tried to run it
<Slart> hanbush: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1.. you should get a login prompt
<Ferret> hilldu: Sure, is that not working?  Don't see why it would make a difference
<mrpoundsign> kbd: I already have Composite disabled (Option ser to "0"
<mrpoundsign> )
<hanbush> no, the machine works, but the rez is changed
<chade> It gave me the message you are either not running this script from the console, or simply do not have console ownership
<hanbush> is the a command to change the default rez
<derek_> its just freezing during boot, i just switched from gentoo and i am pretty disappointed
<Nitro> Ferret: thanks
<hilldu> Well when i do the command to show all drives i cant see the one i want to mount
<Slart> hanbush: you can always do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kbd> mrpoundsign: yeah... wish composite worked
<hanbush> what does that do?
<tunganet> Ferret: i have to restart my xorg, brb.
<dmb062082> how do i ditch the firewall?
<Slart> hanbush: not sure about the exact spelling of that last thing
<mrpoundsign> kbd: what is composite?
<Slart> hanbush it lets you configure your X11 settings.. resolution etc
<kbd> I could really use xtransset sometimes
<hanbush> slart: i just installed ubuntu yesterday, im a unix supernoob
<Flannel> !grub | Kronuz, first link.  It's no big deal at all
<Ferret> tunganet: You need a line in your "Screen" Section (but not in the "Display" SubSection(s)) like this: Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024_75; 1280x1024; 1024x768_75; 1024x768; ... "
<ubotu> Kronuz, first link.  It's no big deal at all: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ferret> Damn, he left.
<chade> me too hanbush, it's driving me crazy but I'm determined to learn how to do it
<SoulChild> hey how can i copy chmod attributes from a folder to an other ???
<kbd> mrpoundsign: basically it takes advantage of XOrg's ability to use alpha transparency
<hanbush> slart: so what would be the command to change it to 1280x1024 @ 60hz
<Slart> hanbush: it's the configuring menu that you run the first time .. try it.. it will backup files and ask you nice questions like where you live and such
<kbd> mrpoundsign: it allows you to do shadows without beryl or compiz
<Ferret> hilldu: Which command is that?
<Kronuz> Flannel, but how many partitions are there in an Ubuntu's install?
<Slart> hanbush: you go through it all and somewhere along the way it will ask you about resolutions
<kbd> mrpoundsign: and to set transparency for windows too
<Kronuz> boot, root, usr, what else?
<hilldu> i cant remember
<hilldu> hold on
<Ferret> hilldu: You probably want /sbin/fdisk -l or df -h
<chade> Anyone have any experience installing Ati Radeon Mobility x1400 drivers to Ubuntu?
<mrpoundsign> kbd: oh, interesting.  well, I found the FAQ on disabling those, so I am going to re-start my WM now.  bbiab.  :)
<hanbush> slart: alright, so i run that from reco mode?
<hanbush> slart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Slart> hanbush: sure.. that works..
<Slart> hanbush: yes.. that looks right
<Kronuz> Ferret, thanks ;)
<Slart> chade: hmm.. what is the script doing? anything special?
<Ferret> Kronuz: You mean Flannel...
<hanbush> slart: thanks a ton, ill brb in a sec
<Nitro> Ferret: I still get the "pixmaps.c:103: error"
<Kronuz> Ferret, well, you showed me the command to view the partitions :P
<Slart> chade: you might have to run it with a sudo in front.. like "sudo sh check.sh" if you want it to run with administrator priveleges
<Ferret> Nitro: Can you pastebin the error and as much context as you can?
<Kronuz> (by chance)
<soweto76> kbd, composite worked on my ubuntu 6.10 with xfce4
<Nitro> Ferret: aye
<hilldu> this is waht i used sudo fdisk -l
<Kronuz> what's that Extended partition tho'?
<kbd> soweto76: ATI doesn't support the composite extension with fglrx
<Flannel> Kronuz: That depends on how many you made when you installed (or how many you want to make now)
<n-iCe> hi why ubuntu is not saving tray icons ? how can i change that configuration ?
<soweto76> kbd, nvidia here
<Kronuz> Linux is where everything is (it's 80GB, then rhere's an Extended one and then the Linux Swap
<Ferret> Kronuz: If you're trying to work out the grub names for things you might want to try using the grub shell and the "find" command, or even better, do stuff like "root (hd0,0)/<TAB>" (press tab there).  By looking at the files you can work out which partition it is
<kbd> soweto76: yeah, you have all the fun :/
<Ferret> Kronuz: 'cos grub has a weird numbering system
<Nitro> Ferret: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9020/
<killown> n-ice you need add sys try  in genome taskbar
<r4nge> where is the actual "EDITOR" variable stored if i were to change default crontab editor to vim
<kbd> soweto76: I wish desperately that I coud rip the videocard o of this laptop and put in an nvidia
<n-iCe> killown how ?
<kazuka> hi
<kbd> soweto76: my next laptop will be nvidia
<Kronuz> I'd install the MBR in the RAID, but I don't know how the MBR works in a fake RAID...
<woland_> r4nge, EDITOR is an environment variable
<soweto76> kbd, while composite worked it was a bit slow with the xfce4 stuff
<kazuka> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r4nge> woland: is it stored anywhere?
<hilldu> It doesn't return one of my partitions though, it should show a 120gb ntfs drive but it doesn't
<kbd> soweto76: hm, it should have been accelerated
<Kronuz> what's the command to install a .deb file?
<marx2k> dpkg
<marx2k> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Kronuz> ... I always forget the 'd'
<Slart> Kronuz: dpkg -i mydebfile.deb
<r4nge> right now default editor is nano, where is stored on the system right now that causes nano to be default
<kbd> Kronuz: think "debian package"
<woland_> r4nge, in memory, you can store it in your profile
<soweto76> kbd, I am using Feisty Herd4 with nvidia now and it is still a bit slow.  I think this may be an Xfce thing however.
<Slart> Kronuz: as always.. you might need a sudo in front there.. sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<eyecue> hmm she doesnt want to boot into single user
<Kronuz> thanks :)
<woland_> r4nge, (.bashrc/.bash_profile - any other sourced file)
<r4nge> EDITOR=/bin/vi
<r4nge> export EDITOR
<eyecue> i keep getting enter root pass for maintenance, or ctrl- to continue
<eyecue> gah.
<hilldu> is this because all my other partitions are on a SATA physical drive while the one i want to mount is a IDE?
<kazuka> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<kbd> soweto76: could be. How is Feisty? I feel bleeding edge being on Edgy :P
<MetaBookfoziS> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ferret> Nitro: Do you have libdevel/libgtk2.0-dev installed, and a program called /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource on the disk?
<woland_> r4nge, or export EDITOR=/bin/vi
<eyecue> does Single = single at the end of a kernel line in grub? ie; not case sensitive?
<soweto76> kbd, Feisty is solid -- no problems with Herd4
<tunganet> OOD: sync to VBlank, Allow Flipping, "Disable use of enhanced CPU instruction sets".  Which ones should i disable/enable to enrich my gaming performance?
<MetaBookfoziS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<MetaBookfoziS> where i found this in kubuntu?
<infidel> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<r4nge> well for example, if i were to want to check what the default editor is when i first install ubuntu, would i be able to check somewhere (without resorting to just loading it)
<n2diy> Open Office doesn't work, I get the splash screen as it opens, and then it dies. I'm running Dapper here, and I'm not sure if it worked after the intial installation or not.
<Kronuz> great! I can play divx files now...
<eyecue> Is the word Single for booting single user mode case sensitive?
<absolutroot> hi guys... i am about to move from fedora to ubuntu, and was wondering if ndiswrapper is preinstalled in ubuntu edgy eft?  i tried to google it but did not find anything
<Frogzoo> eyecue: most everything in nix is case sensitive - lower case s for single
<mrpoundsign> kbd:  wow, compiz seems a lot faster than beryl...
<Kronuz> still, I can't play WMV videos :(
<kbd> mrpoundsign: yeah?? what about with blur on?
<Kronuz> don't know about quicktime yet
<mark22> hi guys, when i try to install ubuntu, the screen is somewhat garbled during installation
<eyecue> hmm, i did use single, keep getting asked for maintenance password for root or ctrl-d to continue, no standard su # prompt
<soweto76> absolutroot, I don't think ndiswrapper is installed by default and there are least a couple variants.
<Flannel> absolutroot: not preinstalled, but on the CD
<soundray> r4nge: debian-based systems normally use /usr/bin/sensible-editor for system tasks, so you can copy or link vi to that name
<Nitro> Ferret: Yes.
<Slart> eyecue: tried typing your user password?
<linxeh> MetaBookfoziS: in System Settings on the main KDE menu
<eyecue> yes
<absolutroot> k, thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> mark22: You may want to try either hooking up a different monitor or using the alternate CD.
<Flannel> soundray, r4nge, don't symlink, use update-alternatives
<Slart> eyecue: hmm.. I'm out of ideas then
<eyecue> well, first user you mean?
<eyecue> gah.
<Slart> eyecue: yes
<eyecue> why am i getting a prompt in the first place.
<MetaBookfoziS> yes i have htat
<MetaBookfoziS> thx
<mark22> tony, i have a 1440x900 monitor, do you think thats the problem?
<r4nge> Just edit /etc/bashrc...export EDITOR="pico"
<eyecue> xorlev; save me :(~
<r4nge> i was hoping to find something like that
<marx2k> mark22: is it garbled after installation?
<kazuka> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<soundray> Flannel: as in 'sudo update-alternatives --config sensible-editor'? I get "No alternatives for sensible-editor."
<pukeko> i have just lost sound. soundcard can not be detected !! is there a "snd-detect" tpye app in EDGY
<mrpoundsign> kbd: not brave enough to try that yet.
<kbd> hehe
<mark22> marx, after i hit start or install ubuntu, it shows the progress bar with little green lines under it
<theblue> Is there a way to do an on-the-fly copy of a DVD (for personal use, of course) of a DVD with CSS encryption?
<Ferret> Nitro: OK, in that case, try cd src/pixmaps; make clean; make
<marx2k> mark22 Im just wondering if its fine after installation
<mark22> and the ubuntu logo looks like an 8 bit gif
<marx2k> cool
<soweto76> absolutroot, apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<marx2k> :)
<mark22> i can't get to the installation
<pukeko> i don't seem to have alsaconf
<linxeh> theblue: i guess k3b with libcss might do it
<theblue> linxeh: Tried it, doesn't work.
<soundray> theblue: not sure what you mean by "on the fly", but you might want to check out k9copy
<marx2k> mark22: why cant you get to the installation?
<pukeko> ..so how do i detect my soundcard ?
<theblue> soundray: Disc-to-disc, without getting on the hard drive.
<mark22> marx, it doesnt progress after the second screen
<Xorlev> eyecue: What happened?
<marx2k> mark22: which one is the second screen again?
<Nitro> Ferret: Seems like it's working this time
<mark22> marx, the one that shows up after you hit "start or install Ubuntu"
<marx2k> err...
<Ferret> Nitro: It does that sometimes, no idea why
<v4m21> some body please tell commnd for viewing  boot time hardware messages ?
<marx2k> im not sure if your graphics issue is whats causing the install issue though
<soundray> v4m21: dmesg
<v4m21> thanks.
<marx2k> you might want to try the alternate install CD
<Nitro> Ferret: Well, thanks :)
<pukeko> how to detect a soundcard ?
<Kronuz> oh, they're working... not all of them, but most (WMV)
<Ferret> Nitro: If there're further problems, try unpacking the source, run make distclean, then run ./configure etc.
<mark22> should i re download the iso, or just burn a new copy?
<ericz> what's edgy use for screensaver daemon? no more xscreensaver?
<marx2k> mark22: i'd burn an alternate ISO ... the alternative install CD
<Kronuz> hey, I see Nautilus shows thumbnails of my files
<Flannel> soundray: not sensible-editor, just editor
<Ferret> xscreensaver is a horrible buggy program after all ;p
<Frogzoo_> Kronuz: indeed
<Kronuz> is it keeping a cache somewhere?
<Nitro> Ferret: No it worked, I'm on 2.8 now :)
<mark22> ok thanks for the help
<marx2k> hope it DOES help
<Frogzoo_> Kronuz: ~/.thumbnails/
<ilreds> it's safe upgrade to feisty?
<mark22> haha, we'll see
<soundray> Flannel: that works, thanks
<marx2k> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> hrmmm
<marx2k> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> ilreds: not before it's released. But you're welcome to help testing it.
<vicente> does anyone know if evdev works ootb in 6.10 with mx518  for xorg?
<Ferret> ericz: Looks like gnome-screensaver (System -> Preferences -> Screensaver)
<marx2k> Im testing feisty in VMWare... seems to be solid but has had some bumps
<Ferret> Nitro: Excellent. :)
<n2diy> Open Office doesn't work, I get the splash screen as it opens, and then it dies. I'm running Dapper here, and I'm not sure if it worked after the intial installation or not.I re-installed OO with Synaptic, but it still does this.
<eyecue> hmm, didnt like first userpassword either
<vicente> anyone here have mx518?
<marx2k> n2diy, try running it from a command line
<brea> Is there any chance that they will fix the link for /bin/sh to /bin/dash?
<Flannel> marx2k: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<n2diy> marx2k: ok
<Flannel> brea: no.  That's not a bug.  Dash is the new interpretter
<Jackolas> Ok
<Jackolas> A plug on my sound card isn't delivering sound
<soundray> n2diy: try 'cd ; mv .openoffice.org2 openoffice.org2-backup ; oowriter'
<Jackolas> the Front works
<brea> Flannel: and the link breaks a lot of scripts out there
<Kronuz> now I need to know a way to find something in the content of a whole bunch of files... :P
<Jackolas> But my Rear has no signal
<cecko> Hi all, what info should I submit with a bug report if my ThinkPad's wifi does not work sometimes? in kNetworkManager it shows no networks and WlanAssistant "No useable wireless devices found"
<Kronuz> (and a good editor)
<soundray> Kronuz: man grep
<brea> Flannel: a bug by any other name is still a bug
<Flannel> brea: those scripts are incorrectly written, assuming sh is bash.  The scripts, if using bash specific things, should have the shebang reference /bin/bash.
<n2diy> marx2k: darryl@Chatto:~$ open office
<n2diy> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Flannel> brea: It's a bug in the scripts, not Ubuntu
<infidel> if hd0,0 is root what would my /boot be?
<Jackolas> Any one know how to use multiple signal outs?
<marx2k> n2diy, do what soundray said
<Kronuz> soundray, I was hoping to have it in a graphical editor ^_^
<n2diy> marx2k: ok
<infidel> brea, just change it yourself
<kazuka> anyone know how to get hi id on amule?
<marx2k> soundray, whats the difference on a CLI between ';' and '&&'?
<soundray> Kronuz: make friends with the command line. It's much more powerful in Linux. Read ubotu's pm:
<eyecue> one continues if the first one suceeded
<brea> Flannel: I get that, but too many scripts depend on it to change the link
<eyecue> the other doesnt
<soundray> !cli > Kronuz
<Flannel> marx2k: the former performs the commands unconditionally, the latter only on success
<marx2k> ohh
<eyecue> && is if previous success.
<eyecue> ; is regardless
<eyecue> man  bash
<theblue> And & is background?
<marx2k> the man page for bash is immense
<eyecue> search it with /
<Flannel> brea: Those scripts are poorly written.  What's your point?  It's not a bug with Ubuntu.
<eyecue> unless ubuntu is different ;)
<Kronuz> soundray, do you know if I can make the back/forward buttons in my mouse work in Nautilus?
<marx2k> almost 5000 lines for the bash man page ;)
<pavs> whats wrong with this command?  sudo ls -R | /home/pavs/test.txt
<Squee> Does anyone know of a tool to bruteforce the directory structure (maybe files as well) of a webpage?
<Kronuz> (the way they work in windows)
<Flannel> brea: dash provides a good deal of benefits over bash as an interpretter
<soundray> marx2k: for more approachable help, /join #bash and read the topic
<theblue> pavs: It's not actually outputting anywhere.
<Flannel> pavs: you want >
<tonyyarusso> pavs: why are you using sudo for that?
<theblue> pavs: Try 'sudo ls -R | cat > /home/pavs/test.txt'
<pavs> because it said permisson denied
<Kronuz> also, how do I mount a DVD image?
<Kronuz> .... so many questions :P
<marx2k> Hm, lots of channels I didnt know existed
<theblue> pavs: Oh, right.
<Flannel> pavs: or, sudo ls -R | tee /home/test.txt
<theblue> pavs: Try 'sudo ls -R | sudo cat > /home/pavs/test.txt'
<Flannel> theblue: no, tee not cat
<theblue> Flannel: What's the difference?
<Kronuz> (all just to run away from Vista) ^_^
<Flannel> theblue: they do different things
<brea> Flannel: The boot speed is nice, but dealing with support issues is NOT!
<soundray> !iso > Kronuz, read the pm from ubotu pls
<theblue> Flannel: Didn't know.
<arrenlex> Flannel: That doesn't do anything, unless you need root permissions to list the directory files.
<kitche> brea: it's also not hard to change the link also
<Kronuz> soundray, thanks
<kbd> mrpoundsign: My pm never got to you did it?
<arrenlex> Flannel: If you're doing what I think you're doing, sudo goes on the tee.
<hanbus1> slart you still here buddy??
<ekimus> anyone running xen binary with oracle-xe as a domU? upon starting oracle i get this: "Bad pte = 003dd0a0, process = ???, vm_flags = 70, vaddr = b7084000" google is silent about it :(
<Slart> hanbus1: yup.. how did it go?
<ComputerHermit> wheir do I post a new thread
<Kronuz> is there a ubotu entry for ubotu (showing all the commands)? :P
<Flannel> arrenlex: right, if you need permissions to write the file, you need sudo on the tee.  He however had sudo on the ls,so I was parrotting his command
<n2diy> marx2k: soundray, that command worked, will my app menus work now?
<ComputerHermit> I dont seee it in the fourm?
<pavs> thanks guys it worked
<ekimus> !barrazooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barrazooo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ferret> !help > Kronuz
<arrenlex> Flannel: Okeydoke, sorry. I just came in.
<Ferret> Should be a link there
<soundray> n2diy: try it out
<Kronuz> :)
<ekimus> Kronuz: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi##
<hanbus1> slart: it went great, thanks, except one thing, how do i put stars in the boxes, ive tried every button
<soundray> n2diy: should work
<Ferret> Ahh, no, it's !usage
<ekimus> Kronuz: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi (spider on the keyboard, sry) :)
<ilreds> guys, i've an athlon64, now i'm on ubuntu edgy i386, must i switch to ubuntu x86_64? i use my pc in a desktop way.
<n2diy> soundray: roger
<arrenlex> ilreds: Of course not. I advise you stick with a 32-bit distro.
<Slart> hanbus1: stars in the boxes? ahh.. try space.. if that doesn't work.. try enter
<soundray> ilreds: stick with i386, you'll be fine
<Ferret> ilreds: If it works, why change? ;p
<ilreds> it's true that there isn't flash and other thing for x86_64?
<Slart> ilreds: no.. stick with 386
<arrenlex> ilreds: Yes.
<Slart> ilreds: kind of true.. yes
<Flannel> brea: Those script authors need to code to the specifications.  There's absolutely no reason Ubuntu needs to cater to people who are too careless to follow standards.
<marx2k> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Ferret> ilreds: Yeah, you'd need to install a weird 32-bit version of mozilla
<arrenlex> ilreds: "The other thing" is codecs.
<soundray> ilreds: x86_64 is advantageous only for numbercrunching tasks, like video encoding
<ilreds> ok, now i want use vmware server but my fresh ubuntu edgy installation is very slow, how can i speed-up it?
<hanbus1> slart: how do i enable 1280x1024
<pavs> ilreds from my personal experience dont switch to 86_64 you will miss out on some stuff, because not all softwares are ported in 64 bit, notable wine and flash, though there are some hacks available but they dont work as good, if at all
<Slart> hanbus1: it's not selectable there in the list?
<n2diy> soundray: it worked, and so did the spreadsheet, cool beans, tnx.
<ilreds> pavs: ok, i stay on i386
<hanbus1> slart: i starred it, but its not showing up, i got 832x624 instead...
<kazuka> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soundray> n2diy: consider deleting openoffice.org2-backup from your $HOME then
<breetai> anyone having luck with the bcm4318 of Feisty Fawn rc5 ???
<n2diy> soundray: roger
<kbd> breetai: native driver right?
<pavs> breetai did bcm4318 worked for you on edgy, it doeasnt work for me on edgy 64bit
<ardchoille> I'm trying to combine two different livecd's (Dapper and Edgy) into one livedvd. Does anyone know of a tutorial for this?
<Slart> hanbus1: huuh? what kind of weird resolution is that?.. I usually uncheck almost all the resolutions there.. keep only the higher ones.. but you can change resolution in gnome.. System menu, preferences, resolution something
<marx2k> in XChat, how do I set channels for auto-join?
<breetai> I woud be happy with either. And I have had both working in edgy.
<Kronuz> I mounted a DVD in a directory, how does Ogle know where is the disk?
<Slart> hanbus1: System menu, preferences, Screen resolution
<kbd> pavs: far as I know bcm43xx is still beta quality
<soundray> breetai: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<kbd> breetai: did you upgrade to Feisty from Edgy?
<hanbus1> slart: yeah, i ran the reconfig once, it got me back in, and then i ran it again to enable 1280x1024, and its not popping up on the list, although, the new weird res has been added to the list at the bottom
<Kronuz> hey, I can open the image directly without mounting! :)
<breetai> soundray is that another channel, if so, what is the +1 for? Does it mean tier 2 support? :)
<Kronuz> tho' it crashed or something :P
<n2diy> soundray: I can't delete it, I don't have permission to modify its parent folder!?!? Its my home folder, so why not?
<soundray> breetai: it's the channel for feisty support
<Slart> hanbus1: can you change resolution to the one you want in the gnome menu?
<dking> anyone have any advice for dual booting with wubi?
<dking> as in
<dking> getting it to work?
<pavs> kbd i am trying to make bcm4318 work for a long time, none of the online tutorials worked for me. instead I had to buy a 50$ linksys wireless. it works but not all the time.
<breetai> Ah, thanks soundray for the advice
<Slart> hanbus1: are you using nvidia or ati? or something else?
<breetai> have a better one....
* Xenguy wonders what's new in Feisty...
<hanbus1> slart: no, 1024x768 is the max, thats why i ran the reconfig, to try and add 1280, and i did check the box, but it gave me this weird res, and im running ati
<Kronuz> "failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp"
<soundray> n2diy: not sure, but this is possibly the reason why you had problems. Try 'sudo rm -rf /home/yourusername/openoffice.org2-backup'
<hanbus1> slart: i had 1280 working before, but it seemed to have gotten messed up
<Slart> hanbush: have you checked the ATI driver install thingy?
<soundray> Xenguy: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<Kronuz> then it says "ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument"
<Slart> !ati > hanbus1
<hanbus1> ?
<Xenguy> soundray: tx
<hanbus1> !ati
<Slart> !ati | hanbus1
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> hanbus1: please see above
<hanbus1> ahh
<hanbus1> thanks
<n2diy> soundray: roger, include the ...?
<kbd> pavs: So have you tried the ndiswrapper way?
<hanbus1> slart: let me run through the config again, and see whats up
<Slart> hanbus1: it's a start.. don't know if that's what's stopping you from using 1280x1024.. but it's worth a try
<soundray> n2diy: include everything between the 'quotes'
<n2diy> soundray: roger
<kazuka> hi soundray
<kazuka> hi n2diy
<musya3d> how do i add a user by command line?
<soundray> Hi kazuka
<soundray> musya3d: man adduser
<pavs> kbd: yup ndiswrapper didnt work either.
<BoBothn> ok i am trying to install something in with the pakage manager and it is asking for my password i put it in and it says wrong password
<musya3d> how would i set his permisions? so when he ftps he cant look at previous dir.
<kazuka> wow
<kazuka> i got a new hobby again
<kazuka> w00t
<kbd> pavs: I have a built-in AirForce One 54g that I am using on Edgy which also worked on Dapper, on x86_64. I think there is hope for you.
<soundray> BoBothn: it asks for the user password -- is that what you're entering?
<theblue> Whoo!
<qfour20> Hiya everybody.  How do I get the package manager to ignore a "misconfigured" package?
<kbd> pavs: Are you on x86_64 as well?
<BoBothn> i only have one user installed
<n2diy> soundray: shouldn't that be .openoffice, not openoffice?
<soundray> n2diy: no, remember the mv command? That renamed it.
<BoBothn> i mean i only have one user account and one password
<n2diy> soundray: roger
<arrenlex> qfour20: You don't. You have to fix it. What package?
<qfour20> mythtv
<musya3d> soundray how can i set his permissions?
<arrenlex> qfour20: Why is it misconfigured?
<soundray> BoBothn: make sure you haven't accidentally left Capslock on
<qfour20> arrenlex: my system thinks it needs to host the mysql database and such
<pavs> kbd: I am hoping to buy a new laptop, i was wondering if there is somekind of compatible like of computers supported by ubuntu without any hitch, (or any other linux distro for that matter)
<theblue> Seveas: Nice one, mate.
<qfour20> arrenlex: but I just took mythfrontend from when it installed and configured him from in the gui of myth
<soundray> musya3d: what do you mean by 'previous dir'?
<pavs> like == list
<musya3d> soundray so he cant look at root dirc. only his
<arrenlex> qfour20: That's a debian package dependency. Why don't you install it?
<BoBothn> i useing fiesty and after last update the password prompt changed it has a remember password box now and my password no longer works
<Flannel> BoBothn: #ubunt+1 for feisty support
<kbd> pavs: I wish. But I do get very good performance from this BCM4318
<Xenguy> pavs: the Thinkpad/Leveno(sp?) are supposed to be quite h/w compatible with Linux
<hanbus1> slart: fglrx drivers are not a good idea, they dont play nice with beryl
<soundray> musya3d: set up ftpd to run in a chroot environment
<arrenlex> Slart: fglrx works fine with beryl, just not aiglx. You'd need xgl instead.
<qfour20> arrenlex: is it possible to skip dependencies, though?  similar to USE flags in gentoo (USE=frontendonly emerge mythtv)
<soundray> BoBothn: ask in #ubuntu+1 please if you're using feisty
<Slart> hanbus1: ok.. it's the same drivers you had before, right?
<n2diy> soundray: it still appears in Nautilus, but ls tells me no such file or directory now, strange?
<kbd> pavs: If would like any help getting ndiswrapper working with your card I would be glad to help.
<pavs> kbd: I have rc2 I dont think that works very good with ndiswrapper, which one do you have?
<Slart> hanbus1: arrenlex said "fglrx works fine with beryl, just not aiglx. You'd need xgl instead."
<arrenlex> qfour20: No. The "official" way to resolve dependencies you don't want are to create and install an empty package of the same name. So no.
<KeeNaF> guys .. I installed azureus from their website (not via add/remove) .. but, the azureus is not in application --> internet .. I need to using terminal to run azureus like cd Desktop and then ./azureus .. how to make azureus available in application --> internet??
<pavs> Xenguy: do you know themodel number?
<marx2k> !zepp
<soundray> n2diy: change directories back and forth in nautilus. It should vanish. Openoffice will have recreated $HOME/.openoffice.org2 -- you want to keep that.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zepp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qfour20> arrenlex: ok, thanks.  I'll see if i can get it to configure
<arrenlex> Slart: They know a lot more about this stuff in #ubuntu-effects
<n2diy> kazuka: hello
<Xenguy> pavs: not specifically no (and I don't own one either ;-)  It's just what I've read/heard/picked up
<hanbus1> slart: im not sure if im still running fglrx or not, messing with fglrx messed up my system in the first place, i was trying to delete them with some help from the beryl channel
<pavs> kbd: you willing to walk me through? I think I removed ndiswrapper from my system, you might have to start from scratch
<Xenguy> pavs: check for a 2nd opinion recommended :-)
<soundray> pavs: tuxmobil.org is a great resource (listings of installation reports)
<pavs> Xenguy: thanks I will look into it
<Slart> hanbus1: hmm... you could try editing the xorg.conf file yourself..
<Flannel> KeeNaF: That's not suprising.  The default Azureus wouldn't add anything, just install it.  You'll need to edit the menu yourself (Ala Carte menu editor) to add it
<hanbus1> scary....
<pavs> soundray: thanks
<marx2k> heh I find it kind of funny that most of the downloads from download.com are P2P apps
<kbd> pavs: not a probelm
<arrenlex> hanbus1: Check what video driver you are currently using:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse|wacom|synaptics"
<Slart> hanbus1: at the console.. type "sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf" case sensitive.. capital X in X11
<pavs> kbd: what do I do?
<n2diy> soundray: it still appears in Nautilus, I moved up to /home, and back down into my directory.
<kazuka> hi
<kazuka> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<kbd> pavs, have you seen this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<Kronuz> hey, when I open a website that uses the mms:// protocol, what is it open in Firefox ('cause it shows the player there)
<soundray> n2diy: did 'sudo rm -rf /home/yourusername/openoffice.org2-backup' return an error?
<sivik> has anyone had any problems with zine
<KeeNaF> Flannel | what should i do in order to edit the menu? is there any package? I dont know where the execution files are stored .. can you tell me?
<pavs> brb
<marx2k> What is the 'general' channel on this server to talk about linux in general?
<mambo> does anyone have installed beryl under gnome?
<Flannel> marx2k: ##linux
<arrenlex> Kronuz: mms is the secure multimedia protocol. It's to let you watch videos without you saving them.
<kbd> I do mambo
<Flannel> mambo: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<n2diy> soundray: no, and ls doesn't find it. In Nautilus, the directory icon is red, with a white x in it, properties tells me it is unreadable.
<Kronuz> also, is there a way I can "capture" all the URLs that are being called in the system? In Windows I used URLSnooper
<Flannel> KeeNaF: You'll need to use Alacarte Menu Editor (it's in your menu, somewhere) to edit
<marx2k> thanks :)
<hanbus1> arrenlex: i get nothing from   grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "^#|kbd|mouse|wacom|synaptics"
<mambo> can you help me?
<mambo> thks
<arrenlex> hanbus1: Pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pukeko> how can i detect my recently "disappeared" soundcard ?
<Kronuz> I know I could use ethereal, but I was wondering if there's an easier way just to capture every URL
<kazuka> !codec
<arrenlex> hanbus1: Are you in X right now?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazuka> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazuka> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazuka> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> n2diy: leave it for now, I reckon it will go away -- perhaps if you restart nautilus ('killall nautilus')
<alexstacey> hi, can anyone tell me how to add an application to keyring manager so i don't have to type a passphrase every time i ssh / scp ? thanks
<KeeNaF> Flannel | .. ok .. TQ ..
<Kronuz> arrenlex, it still can't play WMV9 I think...
<soundray> !w32codecs > kazuka, read the pm please
<hanbus1> yeah
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Sure it can, with w32codecs.
<n2diy> soundray: ok, I'll give that a try.
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I already got the win32 codecs and all, but it says it "can't parse that"
<pavs> kbd: i followed this one before, but i think i will give it another go, be right back. I will login with konversation, javing problem with bitchx.
<akar> Hi everyone
<arrenlex> Kronuz: What media player?
<soundray> !goodbotuse > kazuka
<akar> I am getting [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie]  *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.
<Kronuz> arrenlex, well, the one that opens embedded in the firefox browser
<akar> as a result, I am not getting my ati drivers to work
<akar> any ideas?
<hanbus1> arren
<arrenlex> Kronuz: That was useful. Please go to about:plugins and pastebin the whole page.
<minttea> hello all
<hanbus1> http://pastebin.ca/384357
<Kronuz> (as in pages with mms or the other r...://
<mambo> kbd. how do i start?
<arrenlex> hanbus1:     Driver  "ati"
<hanbus1> change it?
<kazuka> ubuntu is sooo cool
<minttea> kazuka: true.
<globe> is there a gui hard drive partition formatter ?
<hanbus1> arren:change it?
<arrenlex> hanbus1: And my command works on that file (just checked) so I don't know what you did.
<Kronuz> arrenlex, <arrenlex> Kronuz: That was useful. Please go to about:plugins and pastebin the
<Kronuz> :P
<arrenlex> hanbus1: What do you want?
<etthom0> globe, try gparted
<Kronuz> arrenlex, http://pastebin.ca/384362
<globe> etthom0: will that reformat a partition?
<clafriaj> hi
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Totem. Lots of people have had trouble with that. Feel like trying mplayer?
<alexstacey> g ubuntu keyring ssh
<hanbus1> arrenlex: so how do i get back to 1280x1024
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I can try
<alexstacey> sorry, that was meant to be in another window =] 
<arrenlex> !fixres | hanbus1
<ubotu> hanbus1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<colbert> Please can someone tell me what is wrong, I am getting this at terminal when I enter any gedit command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9028/
<kbd> mambo: one second
<eyecue> hmm, can use '1' at the end of my boot kernel line to boot in runlevel one still?
<mambo> thks
<Kronuz> arrenlex, should I just install mplayer and that's it?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Okay... apt-get install mozilla-mplayer totem-mozilla-
<arrenlex> Kronuz: That's a command, and yes the - at the end is intentional.
<Kronuz> ok
<Kronuz> sudo
<Kronuz> ;)
<dmb062082> hey whats the command to run the script to auto detect monitor settings for xorg.conf
<Kronuz> arrenlex, do I have to restart?
<globe> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<dmb062082> ty
<blaze> Hello all
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Firefox yes, computer no.
<globe> dmb062082: welcome
<minttea> hi blaze
<pavs> kbd: on the third step i get this error: ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<blaze> how's it going?
<dmb062082> also is there a way to disable the firewall
<Joe_CoT> http://www.joeterranova.net/archives/15
<minttea> pretty well
<blaze> thats always good
<n2diy> soundray: killall nautilus didn't work, even with sudo, oh well, maybe one of the daily cron jobs will clean it up?
<Kronuz> arrenlex, and if I want to revert it to Totem?
<kbd> mambo: have you tried http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI ?
<arrenlex> hanbus1: 1280x1024 doesn't appear in the resolution settings?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Then check into a mental hospital.
<arrenlex> Kronuz: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer- totem-mozilla
<mambo> ill check that
<kbd> mambo: btw, search the forums for info about beryl and edgy, I just show this one because I used it on my ATI equipped laptop
<Kronuz> lol, thanks :)
<soundray> n2diy: not sure -- maybe fsck will. When you have some time on your hand, do 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot.
<akar> please can anyone help me?
<blaze> or mambo  you could even follow the forums at !forum
<arrenlex> soundray: forcefsck sounds illegal.
<blaze> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<kbd> pavs: sudo rmmod bcm4318?
<n2diy> soundray: reboot!?!?
<soundray> arrenlex: 'grep forcefsck /etc/init.d/*
<kbd> I mean bcm43xx
<arrenlex> soundray: :O
<blaze> there is a very good guide which took me step by step how to install beryl with ATI and Ubuntu
<mambo> kbd: ok, i have done that, but now how can i configure it?
<pavs> kbd: yes
<akar> [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie]  *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.
<blaze> type "beryl-config' at a console
<abisen> any solution for installing flash / java plugin and realplayer on firefox in ubuntu for amd64
<pavs> kbd do I put XX or do I have to actually put in the number
<marx2k> Whats an easy method of telling what version of software you have installed?
<mambo> all the tarballs i have downloaded are for kde....
<abisen> even acroread is not available in the rpositories
<kbd> mambo: change sessions at the GDM screen by clicking on Options and choosing "Change Session..." and choose Xgl
<soundray> n2diy: yes, filesystem checking has to be done while filesystems are unmounted, so it's best done at boot.
<marx2k> like what version 'tcpdump' is at... or 'wine' or something
<blaze> mambo , I ment "beryl-manager"
<n2diy> soundray: arrenlex, so does reboot, I gave that up with winders.
<kbd> login and then from a terminal type beryl-manager
<akar> i wasn't having this problem in suse
<soundray> arrenlex: did that clear it up?
<kbd> then right click on the ruby that shows up in the notification tray
<arrenlex> soundray: I was making a joke about how the name sounds like rape xD I wasn't implying it doesn't do anything or that you don't know what you're talking about.
<colbert> Please can someone tell me what is wrong, I am getting this at terminal when I enter any gedit command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9028/
<kbd> pavs hm, well do this, sudo lsmod |grep bcm
<arrenlex> !gksu | colbert
<ubotu> colbert: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<soundray> arrenlex: oh all right. It wasn't clear from the line you wrote ;)
<kbd> pavs: what shows up?
<pavs> kbd nothing
<kbd> pavs ok, good
<colbert> arrenlex: I get the same error with gksudo :(
<soundray> colbert: you probably won't get it with 'sudo nano'... ;)
<kbd> pavs: keep going and let me know if you run into another hiccup
<Kronuz> arrenlex, yep, it's working now
<arrenlex> Kronuz: yw.
<Kronuz> arrenlex, still, I think when I installed the win32 codecs I didn't restart Firefox
<bioz> hello people i am linux noob can somebody tell me how to i login like root ? a sudo login root ? a somebody can tell me a ?
<colbert> soundray: No I don't hehe :)
<arrenlex> Kronuz: That doesn't matter.
<Kronuz> so that might have been the problem :P
<Kronuz> no?
<eyecue> fark.
<pavs> kbd do you want me to skip number 3?
<soundray> bioz: you mean a root shell? Try 'sudo -i'
<arrenlex> Kronuz: w32codecs are for the media player. Firefox doesn't know or care about them. You had to restart firefox when you changed the firefox plugins.
<pavs> because the error is still there
<bioz> ohh yea
<bioz> thanks all
<kbd> pavs yeah, it doesn't appear that you have any modules that would interfere with the card now
<Kronuz> arrenlex, hmm.. now video is showing wrong :P
<ebjcoat> i installed beryl and now pop-up windows no longer steal focus, what can i do?
<kazuka> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Kronuz> arrenlex, (green mostly) as if it had missed some frames
<soundray> ebjcoat: join #ubuntu-effects
<mrpoundsign> hrml.  anyone know about World of Warcraft not working wither with the latest WOW update or with the latest Wine update?
<ebjcoat> thanks
<Kronuz> how it's showing okay (it was a missing frame, I suppose)
<soundray> !msgthebot > kazuka
<Kronuz> now*
<pavs> kbd ok i will let you know if anything comes up
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Right-click on the movie, go to preferences, change the video output to x11, audio to alsa, and check "connect to rtsp media over tcp"
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Refresh the page.
<kbd> pavs k :)
<ClarKent> I can't seem to play *MP4, but I have the recommended libs. Anyone know what lib I need?
<kbd> ClarKent: even with mplayer?
<ClarKent> that's what I'm using
<arrenlex> ClarKent: .mp4 or .m4a?
<eyecue> thats freakin fabulous, single doesnt work, 1 doesnt work, rw init=/bin/bash doesnt work
<akar> hi everyone
<kbd> ClarKent: do you have ffmpeg?
<eyecue> does anyone have any 'upto' date info re: resetting a root pass via single user/any other method other than a livecd ?
<Kronuz> arrenlex, I think it's working a bit better... tho' still there's no good sound
<tux0010> i am having problems getting my fglrx/agp to work
<Kronuz> (it's choppy)
<arrenlex> ClarKent: Sorry, I mean, m4p or m4a?
<ClarKent> kdb: I'll check. brb
<soundray> eyecue: recovery mode
<Kronuz> maybe I want to increase the cache...
<Flannel> eyecue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Kronuz> or something
<tux0010> i am seeing this in the dmesg output: [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie]  *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.
<eyecue> sound; thats single as far as im aware
<arrenlex> tux0010: problems?
<pavs> kbd: ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/80211g.zip driver like doesnt work.
<kbd> ClarKent: k
<tux0010> arrenlex: yes
<eyecue> i have two entries on my grubby loader
<tux0010> arrenlex: [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie]  *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0.
<colbert> How do I do something similar to a "scandisk" in Windows, in Ubuntu? Just to scan my disk for errors and make sure it's ok..
<eyecue> have tried both.
<tonyyarusso> colbert: fsck
<tux0010> arrenlex: so my ati drivers will work in suse but in ubuntu, i can't get them to work for the life of me
<kbd> pavs, I have the driver, let me see if I can put it up
<tux0010> i think they are because of the agp error?
<gaten> is there a way to force a startup app to start in the second desktop?
<ClarKent> kbd: thanks, i got it working
<soundray> eyecue: what is it about single that doesn't work? Also, have you tried 'sudo passwd' as user?
<Kronuz> arrenlex, what are the settings for your cache?
<colbert> tonyya: thanks !
<mjr> colbert, fsck for filesystem, badblocks for the disk itself
<pavs> kbd great thanks
<colbert> mjr: Ok thx
<arrenlex> Kronuz: http://arrenlex.ls.la/screenshots/28968.png
<eyecue> init=/bin/bash gets me to a root@(unknown) shell, without keyboard working.
<soundray> eyecue: what about *single*
<foormea> hey
<sakobatoneko> my computer keeps turning off when i start azureus
<sakobatoneko> has this happen to any one ?
<eyecue> sound; no go, it asks me to login or ctrl-d for maintenance.
<foormea> does anyone know why i don't have a /dev/sg0 ?! i also tried to modprobe sg but still don't get any sg...
<eyecue> i take it thats not a 'grub password' as ive been seeing in some posts?
<Kronuz> :S
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a partition on my drive that i want shared between lnux and windows, could someone gimme a link for info on that?
<tux0010> please can anyone help me?
<sakobatoneko> how can i stop it from turning off?
<eyecue> apparently the method was changed recently.
<kazuka> wow that was fast
<Flannel> eyecue: if you've set a root password, you'll need it to login to the Recovery Console
<Kronuz> now Galeon was set as the browser :S
<arrenlex> tux0010: Try adding the line:         Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"   "no"
<kazuka> ubuntu is soooooo coooool
<arrenlex> tux0010: to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the device section.
<eyecue> flan; the 2nd entry in the loader? its a no go
<Flannel> eyecue: "no go" meaning what?
<arrenlex> tux0010: Same section where the video card driver is specified.
<eyecue> editing that line just shows a standard loader line minus splash and quiet, + single
<Kronuz> why was that? how can I change it back to Firefox
<gaten> ToddEDM:  do you know what file system it is?
<pavs> sakobatoneka: I had this problem but only azureus would shut down not the computer, i think you have to reinstall java, atleast it worked for me
<Flannel> eyecue: Er, you don't need to edit that line.  Run it.
<eyecue> unless you mean something else by recovery console
<ToddEDM> its NTFS
<bibek> hi all
<eyecue> i have. no go as i said.
<ToddEDM> gaten:
<kazuka> w00000t
<Flannel> eyecue: Boot into the "recovery console" (the second of the pair of kernels).
<sakobatoneko> ok
<tux0010> arrenlex: thanks - trying it now
<eyecue> Login or Ctrl-D for maintenance.
<bibek> my xfce desktop doesnot load xfwm by default
<soundray> eyecue: are you on edgy?
<foormea> ToddEDM, depends what kind of partition. windows can read and write ext2/ext2 (jsut careful of rights) using <cant.remember.what.prog.but.you'll.find.that.easily>
<eyecue> same as editing the first 'with' single.
<bibek> so i dont have the outerwindow??
<VanessaE> evening all..
<minttea> hello
<foormea> ToddEDM, or you could share a fat32 or ntfs (using fuse).
<gaten> ToddEDM:  ok google 'ntfs-3g +ubuntu', that should help
<ToddEDM> its a NTFS partition, that i want linux and windows to share
<Flannel> eyecue: you've set a root password on this box?
<ToddEDM> ok thanks guys
<eyecue> As i've mentioned, i have tried single, recovery (2nd entry), 1 (runlevel 1), and rw init=/bin/bash
<kbd> oh, pavs are you on x86_64? This is the 64bit driver.
<tux0010> arrenlex: thanks - brb lets see if it works
<pavs> kbd: yes
<Kronuz> arrenlex, do you know how to set my default browser back to Firefox?
<VanessaE> Is it normal for Xorg to "steal" some colors from an otherwise 8bpp display (in StaticColor visual)?
<eyecue> the closest ive come is with the rw init=/bin/bash, given a root@(unknown) shell
<kbd> ok good
<eyecue> but the keyboard wont work.
<josh415> if I want to install onto a hardware RAID1 array, what RAID controller should i get?
<soundray> eyecue: ARE YOU ON EDGY?
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Nope. Don't run gnome. What is it now?
<eyecue> what, in gods name, is edgy.
<arrenlex> !edgy | eyecue
<eyecue> :)
<bibek> hi, how do i load xfwm by default during xfcesession
<ubotu> eyecue: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<VanessaE> trying to run an app that needs 256 colors, it's only getting what looks like roughly half that (but it runs...just looks like a lower color resolution)
<Flannel> eyecue: 6.10 or 6.06 or what version?
<eyecue> ill tell you in a tick
<Kronuz> arrenlex, it was firefox, but for some reason it just changed to galeon
<eyecue> since i didnt install the fscker
<eyecue> 6.1 64-bit
<EchoBinary> hey all :)
<Kronuz> :(
<pavs> eyesue: what are you trying to do, just curious
<eyecue> apparently they 'are' running edgy
<kbd> pavs http://waddletron2k.googlepages.com/80211g.zip
<eyecue> reset a root pass via single-user
<Kronuz> (perhaps after installing the mplayer, dunno why)
<Flannel> eyecue: You've set the root password?
<eyecue> yes.
<EchoBinary> got ubuntu server 6.10 installed, id like to install fluxbox so I went #sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Flannel> eyecue: then the rescue console won't work.  You'll need a liveCD
<eyecue> rofl
<arrenlex> Kronuz: No. That has nothing to do with it whatsoever.
<EchoBinary> didn't see anythign with xorg in the install list
<eyecue> URL for a livecd?
<Flannel> eyecue: since the rescue console would require you to give the root password.
<eyecue> any livecd ? ubuntu live cd
<eyecue> recommendations.
<Flannel> eyecue: Desktop CD
<Flannel> eyecue: ubuntu will work fine
<eyecue> can i boot the cd that the server was installed with ?
<kbd> pavs: someone should have noted the link no longer works on that forum thread. I haven't registered on the forum yet though
<Kronuz> arrenlex, that's what I thought... but now it's opening galeon and I did nothing :(
<Flannel> eyecue: No, that's just an install CD
<EchoBinary> if I want to install fluxbox as my main desktop from the server install what's the apt-get line? :(
<EchoBinary> :) *
<pavs> kbd thanks I am downloading
<Flannel> eyecue: that (needing a CD to fix lost root password) is one reason ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<arrenlex> Kronuz: Ask if someone can help you change your default browser.
<eyecue> \Can you refer me to an URL for an an appropriate ISO for an appropriate LiveCD
<Kronuz> perhaps it's a XChat thing
<tux0010> arrenlex: still says opengl vendor is mesa
<Kronuz> I'll check the configuration
<blanky> hey guys I want to move a folder and everything in it to another place but it has some hidden files and folders how can I make sure it moves EVERYTHING
<blanky> hidden files and folders and all
<Flannel> eyecue: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<arrenlex> tux0010: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eyecue> thank you
<eyecue> i take it i'll need to mount rah rah fs's and stuff?
<blanky> anyone
<soundray> blanky: use mv
<kazuka> wow frostwire is fast
<Flannel> EchoBinary: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<eyecue> wow, would have hoped for a correct mime type on that iso.
<blanky> soundray: okay, but does it need a special flag or something
<Flannel> eyecue: that wiki page gives instructions on re-setting passwords
<eyecue> umm, will that boot a ui ?
<soundray> blanky: no
<Flannel> eyecue: Yes, its a liveCD
<eyecue> gah.
<eyecue> it wont touch the existing in stall i assume
<chris__> greetings
<Flannel> eyecue: Not unless you click the installer
<arrenlex> chris__: Salutations.
<chris__> I'm trying to install beryl on my ubuntu install here and apt-get isn't working out for me...
<chris__> I added the repositories
<Flannel> chris__: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<tux0010> arrenlex: i put it on pastebin.com
<Giod> how do i setup dual monitors
<chris__> and sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes doesn't work
<chris__> any ideas why?
<arrenlex> tux0010: You kind of need to give me the link. xD
<chris__> says Broken packages
<Flannel> chris__: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, not here, thanks.
<kbd> pavs np
<arrenlex> !beryl | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<EchoBinary> anyone know how I can go from Ubuntu 6.10 server to running a fluxbox desktop?
<tux0010> arrenlex: sorry, its being very slow
<Flannel> EchoBinary: I just told you.  `sudo apt-get install fluxbox`, you'll need to enable universe though
<arrenlex> tux0010: pastebin.com is ALWAYS slow. Please use ubuntu's pastebin or pastebin.ca
<NickCz> can anyone help me with dmraid
<Xenguy> EchoBinary: heh, that juxtaposition was excellent :-)
<goingtomoonbrb> sup
<FrodoBaggins> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<arrenlex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<nalioth> arrenlex: you're too late  :D
<Flannel> EchoBinary: you'll also want to install the desktop kernel, and remove the server one (do that later, and in two steps)
<EchoBinary> oops Flannel , I didn't even see it!
<arrenlex> Bah. I'm always too late. Sorry.
<arrenlex> Those damned klines go whizzing by...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hackmo> hey there
<Hackmo> can anyone help me out with a sound issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hackmo> sometimes gxine wont play the sound on certain files
<blanky> damn, mv is taking for ever
<Hobbsee> !exploit > metalhedd
<Hobbsee> hey Amaranth
<tux0010> arrenlex: http://pastebin.ca/384386
<soundray> !ohmy |blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hackmo> at first I thought it was the actual file itself but i've downloaded different stuff from different servers and it's still happening
<Hackmo> although they will play the sound find of files of the same type
<omegacenti> How do I type in a different language in Ubuntu? I need to type in Japanese for class.
<gyaresu> !keyboard | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<tux0010> arrenlex: and log: http://pastebin.ca/384387
<kazuka> w00t
<gyaresu> omegacenti: or you can get a character input program but it's slower.
<sakobatoneko_> reinstalling  java didnt  work
<EchoBinary> Flannel: ok that's done (sudo apt-get fluxbox)
<blanky> hey who was the one that told me to use mv
<soundray> blanky: if you're moving gigabytes between filesystems, it can take some time. If you're moving within a filesystem, it should happen immediately
<blanky> soundray: can I use cp to the same effect
<LiENUS> how do i do the equivilant of excel's "set print area" in openoffice.org?
<soundray> blanky: no, cp will copy. Read ubotu's private message:
<blanky> soundray: I need to copy not move, but I want the hidden stuff as well
<soundray> !cli > blanky
<blanky> would cp work?
<praxis-> I am trying to install the libnss-ldap
<soundray> blanky: cp -a would
<praxis-> but it doesn't seem to be in the sources
<arrenlex> tux0010: Where did you get this fglrx?
<omegacenti> gyaresu: I need to be able to change between keyboard formats quickly
<praxis-> any idea why it isn't found
<kazuka> how do i change the default application to open my mp3s?
<n2diy> LiENUS: highlight the area, and in the print command select "print selection"
<soundray> blanky: use cp -av for progress feedback
<tux0010> arrenlex: from ati'
<blanky> haha, I know what the terminal is :) I was asking how I could make it so it'd do that
<omegacenti> something akin to how fast microsoft IME is.
<blanky> thanks
<tux0010> arrenlex: from the website
<gyaresu> blanky: 'man cp' 'cp -rv blah/'
<pavs> kbd all seemed to work well, how would I know if its working? currently i am connected to the internet with usb wirell adapter
<panfist> hello everyone, when i do "sudo apt-get update" i get the following error, is this serious? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sakobatoneko> how can i make the sound work
<kazuka> how do i change the default application to open my mp3s?
<eyecue> Can I ask 'why' a LiveCD is required, and a single-user boot isnt possible using 'Edgy' ?
<EchoBinary> Flannel: what do I install next? :)
<omegacenti> What is a character input program?
<tux0010> arrenlex: says GART is not initialized
<arrenlex> tux0010: I can see that.
<tux0010> arrenlex: so seems like the AGP is messed up
<gyaresu> omegacenti: Is there nothing there on a switching tool (I've not had to do it myself)?
<soundray> panfist: it's probably a server side problem. Be patient, or use another mirror.
<blanky> eyecue: what do you mean livecd is required, get the alternate install disk
<kbd> pavs ok, ifconfig -a will list all your interfaces, use sudo though if it won't let you
<LiENUS> thank you n2diy
<owner> does anyone have xammp installed
<LiENUS> set print area would be nice :/
<arrenlex> tux0010: I'm looking at this page, which contains exactly the same probem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=526611
<eyecue> so now its an alternate install disk?
<arrenlex> tux0010: Is it helpful at all?
<gyaresu> !prefix | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<omegacenti> something about Xfce XKB Plugin
<eyecue> not the livecd?
<n2diy> LiENUS: nada
<Flannel> EchoBinary: you'll want to install linux-generic, then reboot, and remove linux-server and linux-image-server
<plagerism> Hello, I just upgraded from feisty and everything seems good.  Just one little thing, I cant seem to figure out, after the upgrade the "Send/Receive" is greyed out in Evolution.  All my email is there, just can send and receive.  Anyone figure this one out?
<eyecue> brb trying /bin/sh
<omegacenti> gyaresu: something about Xfce XKB Plugin
<panfist> soundray: i'm not sure it's server side because it says gzip is returning an error...i figured gzip should be pretty stable?
<NickCz> to set print area highlight what you want then
<pavs> kbd i see sit0 this is new it wasnt there befor
<Flannel> plagerism: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<soundray> eyecue: no, you need the live CD
<gyaresu> omegacenti: char input prog is where you click on each char with your mouse in a gui prog.
<kbd> pavs: also, nvm bout the forum, someone did mention another location for the driver, I think.
<eyecue> well, you better figure it out amongst yourself
<kazuka> how do i change the default application to open my mp3s?
<eyecue> im going on 2 hours for a root password reset.
<omegacenti> noway would I like to do that.
<eyecue> but i do appreciate the responses.
<pavs> kbd the secodn location doesnt work either, i tried them both
<soundray> panfist: it is. More likely, the gzipped file is not gzipped or corrupted. Hence server-side.
<tux0010> arrenlex: hmm lemme read that
<eyecue> fortunately it wasnt me who borked the install, or lost the pass
<Flannel> eyecue: Desktop CD is the liveCD, you need that.  Alternate/Server/Minimal is an installer (the old textmode installer)
<panfist> soundray: thanks!
<eyecue> yeh no problem
<NickCz> who watned to set print area?
<eyecue> i dont care being on a cli
<eyecue> ii just need a freakin root prompt :)
<omegacenti> gyaresu: the guide you sent me looks like it is for xubuntu. Are they interchangeable?
<gyaresu> eyecue: If you boot in 'single user mode' you won't need the password.
<gyaresu> omegacenti: When it comes to keyboards yes. As I said, I've not personally done it.
<eyecue> *rolls eyes*
<pavs> eyesue root password reset is easy
<eyecue> gy; you missed the preceding 2 hours.
<DigitalNinja> How do I get rid of the text pop up on gnome? It's the one where you mouse over icons on the panel and a text description pops up
<tux0010> arrenlex: well in his case, he is getting an error when trying to "modprobe fglrx"
<sakobatoneko> i tried to watch movies and listen to music in my comp but there is no sound
<tux0010> arrenlex: my module is installed properly
<soundray> eyecue: try and make it easier for us to help you by changing your attitude
<kbd> pavs: oh good! you can do this to use it now, sudo ifconfig usbinterfacename down && sudo ifconfig newbcminterfacename up && iwconfig newbcminterfacename essid any (uh you know the drill for iwconfig) && dhclient newbcminterfacename
<tux0010> arrenlex: its just that its having trouble with my AGP
<gyaresu> eyecue: Right. Fancy a recap?
<sakobatoneko> can any one tell me why
<eyecue> i cant, but livecd is the only thing ive yet to try.
<eyecue> sure gy
<sakobatoneko> this is happening?
<Giod> can someone help me set up dual monitors
<gyaresu> !tab | eyecue
<ubotu> eyecue: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kbd> pavs: ah ok, I will see if there is a way to get the driver that I have uploaded to some place more decent and I will register with the forums
<g3nocide> can anyone tell me why when i boot the ubuntu 6.10 dvd it loads up to a brown desktop, but there are no icons, windows, etc, jsut some random lines here and there and the mouse cursor (that looks and works fine)
<kazuka> w00t
<gyaresu> !xinerama | Giod
<ubotu> Giod: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kazuka> whats cool with the internet today
<kazuka> hey gyaresu
<comradec> what is the file that gdm actually uses to load the shell and startup programs, it doesn't seem to want to use a local xinit file
<john_> where's the button to apply settings in emerald themer? am I just stupid?
<eyecue> For everyone who missed it, appending 'single' is a nogo, i get a Cltr-D or Login for maintenance, recovery mode is a nogo, same thing, '1' for runlevel 1 is a no go, rw init=bin/bash, drops me to a root@(unknown) shell, but they keyboard wont work (it drops pretty early in the boot process
<soundray> kazuka: this is not a chat channel. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gyaresu> !offtopic | kazuka
<ubotu> kazuka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazuka> thanks guys
<eyecue> well, i have an hour and 30 before the livecd finishes, so ive got that time to tinker
<Kronuz_> HELP!
<Flannel> eyecue: Single user mode WILL NOT work, because you've set a root password.  The ONLY way you'll be able to do anythign constructive, is to use a CD to boot from
<GionnyBoss> I'm trying to let a Sound Blaster 16 work on Ubuntu. It didn't recognise automatically the sound card. I tryed to load module 'sb' and works OSD sound, but I can use audio only with Totem and in all other programs audio doesn't work. Can anybody help me, please?
<EchoBinary> Flannel: okay ran #sudo apt-get remove linux-server linux-image-server
<gyaresu> kazuka: s'aight.
<eyecue> flan; i appreciate that :)
<g3nocide> can anyone tell me why when i boot the ubuntu 6.10 dvd it loads up to a brown desktop, but there are no icons, windows, etc, jsut some random lines here and there and the mouse cursor (that looks and works fine)
<Kronuz_> again my Ubuntu is frozen
<blanky> Kronuz: what'd you do last
<Frogzoo> g3nocide: you should have desktop icons/menus - so somethings not right
<g3nocide> Frogzoo: i kinda figured that
<Kronuz_> ... well sort of frozen, the mouse pointer is still working (again)
<eyecue> Flannel; definitive is all i need, the method of success is not my concern :)
<soundray> eyecue: is there only one OS on the system?
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: 'asoundconf list'
<Kronuz_> and now the music is playing also (still)
<eyecue> Correct.
<tux0010> arrenlex: any ideas?
<kbd> john_: you may have to right click the beryl icon in the notification tray and click refresh window decorator
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, thanks now I try it
<john_> kbd: i'll try that
<pavs> kbd at present i didnt setup my essid, because linksys adapter didnt work with it. last question, do i have to do ifconfig sit0 up everytime i restart or it should connect automatically?
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: Note the name of the card then 'asoundconf set-default-card _card_name_'
<arrenlex> tux0010: If you've tried the commands in the forum and they don't produce any errors, nope.
<g3nocide> Frogzoo: i see the ubuntu booting screen and what not, choose install/boot ubuntu (the first option) and then when it loads up i get a mouse cursor and random lines, maybe the image i downloaded is corrupt ?
<soundray> eyecue: use my nick if you're responding to me please -- if your connection is slow like that, you might try DSL Linux instead.
<Kronuz_> blanky, I didn't do anything
<recon39> could someone please tell me how to get 3dchess to work on ubuntu I installed it from the synaptic package manager
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, how can I note the name of the card? what do you mean exactly?
<john_> kbd: thanks, that does it
<Flannel> eyecue: right, well, that's definitive.  Stop bugging people about it, there's no other way.
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: 'asoundconf list'
<kbd> pavs: I'm not sure, if it doesn't do it automatically you can script that and make it a button on the bar
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, with asoundconf list I have no output
<Frogzoo> g3nocide: sounds more like it's not detecting your vid card properly
<pavs> kbd thanks again for all the help i really apprciate it.
<kbd> john_: it used to do it automatically like the gnome theme settings manager but after an upgrade it stopped working :/
<g3nocide> Frogzoo: i tried both the regular and safe graphics mode, i have an evga geforce 7800GT
<gyaresu> Flannel: eyecue Have you tried livecd and chrooting into the / directory?
<kbd> pavs: no problem, happyto be a utility!
<omegacenti> yeah, Im totally lost, and this guide is not too helpful on what language codes there are.
<Kronuz_> the weird how I can move the mouse pointer and the music is still playing
<gyaresu> !jp | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<kbd> pavs: oh also you could use network settings manager to make it the default interface
<Kronuz_> but I can't do anything
<john_> kbd: at least it's only 2 clicks, nothing serious.  thanks again
<Kronuz_> the keyboard isn't responding either
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, I don't know why I get no output. I'd just like to make ALSA work with this Sound Blaster 16
<kbd> john_: sure
<pavs> kbd got it :)
<Kronuz_> fortunately, I have SSH shell
<Kronuz_> checking right now
<kbd> :)
<Kronuz_> but I'd like to know if you want me to do anything right now as to see if we can nail the problem
<Flannel> gyaresu: He doesn't have a liveCD yet.  He's downloading it currently.  It's easy to re-set the root password, I gave him the Wiki link
<infidel> sound blaster 16? wow.
<EchoBinary> Flannel: okay ran #sudo apt-get remove linux-server linux-image-server
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: You should get a list of available sound cards... If you don't then it's not recognised and you have to go back to log files...
<gyaresu> Flannel: Cheers. Thought it was worth including you in ;)
<g3nocide> Frogzoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2207185 <-- ever see that before ???
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, where can I see the log files? It's not recognized, yes, that's the problem!
<infidel> GionnyBoss, where did you get that ancient card?
<recon39> can I play dvd's with just a cdrw on ubuntu
<recon39> does anyone know
<GionnyBoss> infidel, it's my girlfriend computer... I installed ubuntu on it because Win ME was a real s**t
<Flannel> EchoBinary: right.  You're done then.  You've got the generic kernel, removed the server, installed fluxbox.  You're good to go.
<EchoBinary> so I run startx?
<NickCz> i need help activating a partition is dmraid if anyone can plz help
<infidel> GionnyBoss, and it's not working i take it?
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: May be a different problem but There are some soundblaster cards that (at least 12 months ago) were not recognised because they were software based. Does your card have a Game controler port on it? If so it's hardware based.
<soundray> recon39: can I watch TV with a grammophone?
<DigitalNinja> How do I get rid of tooltips in Gnome?
<EchoBinary> I guess im confused - I have no xserver
<Flannel> EchoBinary: startfluxbox, I believe.
<EchoBinary> ahh
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: 'lspic' look for sound chip.
<fizzmahon> hey everyone
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, now I watch for Game controller port
<nexousNET> Hi
<OptimusPrimeRIb> Hi, does anyone have any experience enabling line-in on their audio cards?
<EchoBinary> Error: could not connect to XServer.
<sean13_> hey, anyone good with Ubuntu sound problems?
<EchoBinary> ok, so I need to install XOrg
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: It's a pci sound card right?
<Kronuz_> okay, I'm in (ssh)
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, yep, there's a game controller port
<Kronuz_> what's next? :)
<fizzmahon> quick question, you think its better to run feisty h5, 6.10 or 6.06?
<poningru> !sound | sean13_
<ubotu> sean13_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, I guess so, I didn't open the computer but it's a pentium III, so I doubt that there are ISA slots inside
<Kronuz_> (everything's still frozen in the other box, the one I'm connected to using ssh)
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: Good. So now you need to see if it's recognised hardware. What does 'lspci' say?
<soundray> fizzmahon: you need to decide for yourself
<Flannel> EchoBinary: er, fluxbox should've depended on Xorg
<infidel> GionnyBoss, what does lspci -v say about the card?
<omgcopter> Hello, I have a AMD 64 X2 5000 dual core processor. I used to run Ubuntu on my old laptop and loved it, I'm thinking about putting it as my primary OS ont his computer also. But I use my PSP a lot and write to NTFS a lot. Will that be a problem? I remember I could never write files to my PSP and I'd hate to lose some 200 gigs of data on a NTFS external HDD
<g3nocide> anyone wanna tell me why ubuntu looks like this when i boot the CD --> http://www.mattym.com/downloads/step_3.jpg
<soundray> fizzmahon: the choice is between "under development", "stable" and "ultra-stable"
<EchoBinary> Flannel: that's why im asking - it didn't
<fizzmahon> soundray:: well im leaning to feisty but do you think it is stable enough to run yet?
<hanbush> hey guys, i have a question, which is easier to install, beryl or compiz
<Kronuz_> please, help me.. someone :)
<Flannel> EchoBinary: er, no, apparently it doesn't.  Thats... stupid.  Yeah, go ahead and install it.  'xserver-xorg'
<soundray> fizzmahon: I'm running it successfully on a production machine, but only because it won't run at all with edgy.
<EchoBinary> thanks :)
<Flannel> hanbush: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/compiz support, thanks
<gyaresu> g3nocide: Probably res?
<fizzmahon> soundray:: what is edgy?
<Flannel> fizzmahon: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask
<gyaresu> !fixres | g3nocide
<GionnyBoss> infidel, I can't see the soundcard with lspci -v ... I have Eternet controller, internal modem, video card and a lot of Intel stuff
<ubotu> g3nocide: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> fizzmahon: 6.10
<hanbush> flannel: cheers mate thanks
<kitche> !edgy | fizzmahon
<ubotu> fizzmahon: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, infidel, do you think that it could be an ISA sound card? :O
<GionnyBoss> maybe I should open the computer and see
<soundray> fizzmahon: if you do decide to go for feisty, be prepared to deal with problems and to report them on launchpad.
<DisabledBobcat> Good evening everyone, I just installed mysql on my ubuntu distro and  i get the error #2002 server not responding or mysql server socket is not configured
<infidel> GionnyBoss, it probably is and in that case you need isapnptools
<DisabledBobcat> how can i configure it?
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, my mouse sensetivity was really high so I went to adjust it, and now it's really slow and I can't adjust the acceleration.  Any ideas why?  the slider reverts back to the lowest setting
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: p3. Not likely. So could you pastebin the 'lspci'
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: have you changed /etc/mysql/my.cnf at all?
<GionnyBoss> infidel, but I can't understand why loading the module 'sb' audio works for Totem
<gyaresu> !mouse | |Jason8|
<ubotu> |Jason8|: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: no I have not, should I have?
<fizzmahon> thanks soundray
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: not necessarily. Can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, wait I will pastebin lspci
<infidel> GionnyBoss, yeah pastebin the lspci -v output and we'll look at it
<|Jason8|> gyaresu, not what I was talking about...
<infidel> GionnyBoss, you sure it's a p3?
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: yes all come back quickly
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: |Jason8| Do you have a logitech mouse?
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9030
<odix> why is installing java so hard ?
<|Jason8|> gyaresu, no.  It just started this tonight.
<Flannel> odix: It's not.  A single package.
<odix> i see nothing for JRE in synaptics
<odix> i mean jre
<Flannel> odix: you need to enable multiverse
<Flannel> !java | odix
<ubotu> odix: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<odix> how ?
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: okay. Is mysqld running? Check with 'ps aux | grep mysqld\ ' (that's a space after the backslash)
<Flannel> !multiverse | odix
<ubotu> odix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, sorry wrong link!
<nf4> I dont think they gave me the right  grill on my car
<infidel> GionnyBoss, that's not it
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, I copyed a wrong link from the other computer... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9032
<Giod> ok im still stuck on this dual head thing. i dont get iy
<Giod> it*
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: andy      9698  0.0  0.1   2800   760 pts/1    S+   20:29   0:00 grep mysqld
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9032
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: that's what is returned
<professor> hey all
<infidel> GionnyBoss, that's an old ass box
<professor> got a queston about wine
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: it's not running. Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start', then try connecting again.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, I know... this computer has a nickname... Lentium! Lento in italian is Slow :P lol
<professor> what can I use to edit text files
<soundray> Giod: do you have an nvidia card?
<odix> hmm im still confused
<kitche> professor: nano cli or gedit for gui'
<infidel> GionnyBoss, open it up and see if it's isa i bet it is
<Frogzoo> professor: gedit vim emacs nano ...
<odix> i use synaptic package manager
<kazuka> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dabaR> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: it says that /etc/..... is not a command.
<professor> I have used nano, is gedit the same thing
<blanky> hey is anyone here familiar with the zip command
<comradec> can anyone please tell me what file ubuntu uses to load the windows manager from gdm, it doesn't want to use my xinit in my home directory even when I disable gdm and use startx
<GionnyBoss> infidel, ok. Just a moment please. I turn off the computer and open it
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: you've inserted one or more spaces that do not belong there
<odix> can you just tell me how to enable multiverse ?
<dabaR> !anyone | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frogzoo> professor: gedit has no sharp edges
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse > odix
<infidel> professor, no nano is console and gedit it widget or x
<yanger> is there a way to detect if my cpu can do sse, sse2, sse3, etc?
<nexousNET> How do I remove old networks from the Places menu?
<GionnyBoss> infidel, if it's ISA, what can I do?
<odix> !Easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mjr> yanger, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tonyyarusso> yanger: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<odix> !EasySource
<yanger> ahh
<dabaR> comradec: .dmrc maybe
<infidel> GionnyBoss, you need isapnptools
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: can you type the command again i'm copying yours exactly
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: it's not running. Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start', then try connecting again.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, and will it work just installing that package?
<blanky> okay, fine. I'm writing a script that pretty much puts everything inside a certain folder into a zip file, using a command "zip -r myzip.zip .", problem is it's a checkout of an svn, so I made it "zip -r bots.pk3 . -x \*svn*", but it's only ignoring the first .svn folder and not the .svn folder inside each folder
<blanky> does anyone know how to do that?
<blanky> dabaR ?
<infidel> GionnyBoss, yeah
<yanger> has anyone here tried a dual boot ubuntu + mac os ?
<soundray> yanger: yes. Is this a survey?
<dabaR> blanky: svn export vs. svn checkout, is what I suggest.
<tonyyarusso> blanky: I had to do things like *CVS*, */*CVS*, */*/*CVS* and so on
<yanger> soundray, ... not really, just thinking of trying to attempt it
<Generation> hey pple
<GionnyBoss> infidel, thanks a lot! you guys are always great helping people here :)
<blanky> tonyyarusso: daaaamn, sucks. dabaR well, then I'd have to export on each revision defeating the purpose of svn
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: Have a look at mine (messy cause I've upgraded it from many boxen over the years) http://gyaresu.org/xorg.conf
<yanger> but just realized my cpu info: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts ... doesn't have sse2 or sse3
<dabaR> nexousNET: well, do you see the networks in the nautilus file manager when you open it?
<infidel> GionnyBoss, not a problem
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: is there a  way to make it start when my computer starts. apache does that already and i'm unsure how to set it up like that
<soundray> yanger: it works here after creating a "Windows" partition with Bootcamp. Didn't have to install refit.
<odix> im confused
<blanky> ohh, according to the man page I can create an exclude.list
<odix> how do i enable multiverse ?
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: once you get it running for the first time, it will.
<gyaresu> Giod: Have a look at mine (messy cause I've upgraded it from many boxen over the years) http://gyaresu.org/xorg.conf
<odix> i just need sun-java5-jre
<bibek> my automount is gone??
<wastrel> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuntu
<Generation> odix, go into system
<tux0010> ok so seems like my AGP is messed up
<yanger> soundray, and you installed ubuntu onto the windows partition?
<nexousNET> dabaR: no I screwed them up with the name for the windows network. Now I have nexous-dev and nexous-dev(2) in places menu
<Ferret> blanky: you could always use find to delete the stuff you don't want first
<soundray> yanger: no, I put it on a second drive.
<Generation> then synaptic package man
<tux0010> please can anyone help me figure out how to fix my AGP?
<yanger> er .. heh
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: Last message not for you. Nick completion error :)
<odix> there..
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, are you sure that was for me?
<Generation> ok from there
<wastrel> what's agp
<blanky> Ferret: no I need the svn stuff to continue to receive updates heh
<dabaR> odix: read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, ok I guessed it :P no problem!
<Generation> settings
<Generation> resp
<bibek> my flash drives do not automount how come??
<dabaR> nexousNET: what about right click and unmount, does it allow that?
<Generation> got it
<recon39> sorry I got disconneted
<odix> ya
<Generation> lol
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: So, yes. Back to you. Your card is not even listed as unkown.
<Generation> and just click
<odix> thanks ;] 
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: What's that about?
<Generation> np
<nexousNET> dabaR: on right click it opens it still.
<Generation> your the first person I ever helped
<Ferret> blanky: Ahh, OK... well if zip excluding doesn't cut it, perhaps use some other format, or if that isn't going to work, use rsync to copy the files to a temp location (which has excellent exclusion capabilities) and then zip from there
<Generation> Im a noob
<recon39> does anyone know how to start up the 3dchess game on ubuntu?
<odix> same.
<blanky> Ferret: that's overkill
<blanky> Ferret: thanks I'll figure it out
<bibek> my flash drives do not automount how come??
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: there isnt a mysql in /etc/init.d/
* gyaresu pins helper+1 medal on Generation 
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, I guess that that this is an ISA card. It doesn't appear in lspci output... Now I'm waiting my girlfriend to take something to open the computer but I think I will try to install isapnptools
<Ferret> blanky: Well, that's a few options for you... any of the possibilities you should be able to script something
<Frogzoo> bibek: dapper or edgy?
<bimberi> blanky: try '-x .svn'
<soundray> recon39: use 'dpkg -L packagename' to get a package listing. Look out for names in /usr/bin
<bibek> edgy
<dabaR> nexousNET: open nautilus.
<gyaresu> GionnyBoss: Yeah cool.
<Frogzoo> bibek: tail -f /var/log/messages  & plug it in
<bibek> Frogzoo, it was working on edgy but i updates ome packages to feisty :(
<blanky> bimberi: will try
<Frogzoo> bibek: well then...
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: then it's not installed, or not installed from a ubuntu .deb package
<nexousNET> dabaR: how? sorry I'm a bit of a n00b
<recon39> I installed it through synaptic package manager
<dabaR> nexousNET: open your home folder
<nexousNET> okay.
<soundray> recon39: still
<bibek> Frogzoo, it does detect a new high speed usb device
<GionnyBoss> infidel, what was the package again for ISA?
<dabaR> nexousNET: do you have a view menu?
<Frogzoo> bibek: feisty is alpha for a reason
<nexousNET> yes
<GionnyBoss> infidel, I have only isag and isakmpd in my repos
<blanky> bimberi: no that wont do heh
<recon39> I just dont know how to get it to run
<dabaR> nexousNET: do you have side pane in it?
<kazuka> wow
<bibek> Frogzoo, humm yeah
<kazuka> google is rocking
<Generation> are there any good games for Linux
<nexousNET> dabaR: yes
<bibek> Frogzoo, so im stuck? :)
<infidel> GionnyBoss, yeah you need isapnptools
<dabaR> nexousNET: open that.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, where can I get it? google? :P
<nexousNET> dabaR: it is open.
<soundray> !games > Generation, read ubotu's pm
<Frogzoo> bibek: which package did you 'upgrade' ?
<infidel> GionnyBoss, http://ftp.riken.go.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/isapnptools/
<dabaR> Then do you have a drop-down in the side pane, with a tree option?
<earthen> anyone know if blutooth works better in feisty
<bibek> Frogzoo, lots of :) is there a particular package that controls usb automounts?
<gyaresu> !feisty | earthen
<ubotu> earthen: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> earthen: I don't see how it could as feisty's alpha
<Generation> sound what???
<recon39> ok thanks
<nexousNET> dabaR: yes.
<Frogzoo> bibek: best plan reinstall
<dabaR> nexousNET: open that, and do you see your connections there?
<g3nocide> so it seems like ubuntu really dislikes the geforce 7800 series cards. i run the installer and when i should se the gnome desktop (booting the dvd) i just get jibberish with a brown backgrounda nd a working mouse, anyone know of a way to get around this? if i do a text install, will i be able to get the proper drivers working after or does ubuntu have the 7800's  in general ?
<GionnyBoss> infidel, cool... thanks a lot
<soundray> !games > Generation, read the private message from ubotu
<earthen> Frogzoo, well i can't see it being much worse! LOL
<gyaresu> g3nocide: are you using envy to install?
<g3nocide> gyaresu: i ahve 6.10
<blanky> I think \*svn\* will do
<bibek> Frogzoo, i thought hal should do it
<Generation> thanks
<bibek> Frogzoo, thx anyways
<g3nocide> gyaresu: i need to install 6.06 and upgrade ???
<gyaresu> !envy | g3nocide
<ubotu> g3nocide: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<infidel> GionnyBoss, another thing you might have to do it select it in your kernel
<marx2k> Hmm... Im wondering how easy it will be to switch out the NVidia from my downstairs computer with the ATI Radeon on my upstairs computer
<marx2k> (Im on my upstairs computer)
<blanky> yeah, \*svn\* does it :D
<marx2k> (AND get the TV Out working on the downstairs comp) :)
<g3nocide> gyaresu: the damn os isnt even installed yet, th installer gives me jibberish, this is the second time you've sent me something TOTALLY unrelated
<odix> how can i run gnome instead of kde...i got gnome installed..
<GionnyBoss> infidel, you mean re-compile the kernel?
<gyaresu> g3nocide: sorry. You're trying to install. I see that now.
<dabaR> odix: choose the gnome session at the login menu
<soundray> marx2k: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to vesa before you switch.
<soundray> !tvout > marx2k
<gyaresu> g3nocide: Yes you should start yelling that'll help.
<marx2k> soundray, good advice
<infidel> GionnyBoss, maybe buy what does modprobe say, anything?
<g3nocide> gyaresu:  every post i find, the only thing the people have in common with this problem is the video card. am i safe to just do a textual install and then set up teh drivers after, or will the video still be borked ?
<soundray> marx2k: I know, I've done it :)
<kazuka> omg google rockzors
<bimberi> blanky: cool.  take care that none of the files themselves contain that string (unlikely)
<gyaresu> g3nocide: A text install should be fine. Then you can setup the resolution (which is most likely the reason)
<blanky> yeah they dont :) thanks though
<andre_> Can anyone tell me where to find information about setting my 5.1 surround speakers to work?
<soundray> kazuka: wrong channel
<GionnyBoss> infidel, what do you mean? modprobe does not output anything
<g3nocide> gyaresu: waht i dont get is the fact that the mouse cursor looks absolutely fine (and even works), yet the screen is like this... http://www.mattym.com/downloads/step_3.jpg
<andre_> kazuka,  you won't find people who think 1337 is cool here
<infidel> GionnyBoss, looks like it's by default in the kernel, did you do a modinfo sb?
<gyaresu> g3nocide: Yeah I saw that. Weird eh?
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: working now?
<andre_> kazuka,  ps everyone already know google is cool
<g3nocide> yeah, it's pretty wacky. i wonder if they'll have that resolved as of 7.04
<kazuka> lol
<kazuka> google check marks looks like amazon stuff
<techie_> hi all. Can anybody help? Just because Ubuntu offers bluetooth capability that does not necessarily mean that my computer does have bluetooth, does it?
<kazuka> but why did they do it like that
<GionnyBoss> infidel, module sb exists. But if I load it... it works only OSD and only Totem works with audio. All other programs doesn't work (like XMMS or audio from flash plugin in firefox)
<soundray> techie_: that's correct
<GionnyBoss> infidel, sorry... OSS, not OSD.
<gyaresu> techie_: No. You need a bluetooth device.
<soundray> tonyyarusso: are you there?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: yep
<gyaresu> techie_: bluetooth usb adapter or something.
<techie_> Thanks soundray and gyaresu. I have them in my laptop but not in this old computer at home.
<g3nocide> gyaresu: i guess im off to do a text install
<g3nocide> heh
<g3nocide> bbl
<sivik> anyone having any kind of problems with xine lately?
<g3nocide> if all goes well
<infidel> GionnyBoss, might have to switch from alsa to oss
<gyaresu> g3nocide: see you soon.
<sivik> i can't get it to play anything anymore
<h1st0> sivik: someone made a post on a forums about not being able to play wmv anymore.
<techie_> gyaresu or soundray... also what's the best way to capture data via usb cable from handheld recorder to ubuntu pc
<andre_> Can anyone tell me where to find information about getting my 5.1 surround speakers to work?
<techie_> ?
<GionnyBoss> infidel, and how can I do that? The only thing I want is that audio works.
<h1st0> sivik: www.ubuntuforums.org  check in the absolute beginner section.
<gyaresu> techie_: define 'handheld recorder'
<gyaresu> !sound | andre_
<ubotu> andre_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kazuka> the checkmark in google pages looks like amazon
<soundray> techie_: do you mean a video camcorder?
<techie_> gyaresu. the panasonic rr_us380 which is tiny and transfer data via usb cable in xp but not in here
<techie_> soundray, gyaresu, No, it is a voice digital recorder
<Generation> hey guys
<sivik> h1st0, its not a newbie issue, it just started doing it
<techie_> It can only tranfer via usb cable.
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | kazuka
<Generation> how do I load a tz package
<ubotu> kazuka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dabaR> kazuka: are you asking a question related to using your ubuntu system?
<h1st0> sivik: I understand but if you check there they might have a solution since it seems to be a new problem.
<techie_> Soundray and gyaresu the problem is that there are no drivers for linux.
<techie_> I already checked with the Panasonic people
<sivik> ok
<kazuka> sort
<soundray> techie_: if you're lucky, it works as a USB mass storage device. If not, you'll have to reverse-engineer the Windows drivers and write some for Linux.
<gyaresu> techie_: Try and give a link to the device and info when you ask questions. Saves the helper from searching/guessing.
<kazuka> sorry
<infidel> GionnyBoss, open a terminal and type in gnome-control-center and go to sound
<Generation> anyone know how to get a TZ package unloaded
<kazuka> wow with ubuntu i could browse the web in 15 minutes
<kazuka> wow
<dabaR> kazuka: no need to be sorry, I was just wondering whether this was related to using your Ubuntu system.
<techie_> soundray. assuming it does how do you set up as a mass storage device (though I doubt it)
<kazuka> yes
<tbuhler> i have a problem with synaptic
<kazuka> well firefox and ubuntu
<kazuka> lmao
<kazuka> this is sooo cool
<GionnyBoss> infidel, yes but I tryed this before and audio doesn't work with flash plugin or xmms. Maybe should I set those program to use OSS?
<GionnyBoss> infidel, audio with Totem works
<gyaresu> techie_: I can't find the website link but it's going to depend on whether it acts like a 'storage device' or whether it uses propritary software only available for windows...
<soundray> techie_: mass storage devices mount automatically. Run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you plug it in to find out what ubuntu does with the device. Compare to when you plug in a memory stick.
<kazuka> OMG
<kazuka> rokzor
<techie_> soundray... how about this idea... I have the installation software which came with the gyzmo. How about if I copy it to a folder and then try running it via wine!
<gyaresu> !offtopic | kazuka
<ubotu> kazuka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<infidel> GionnyBoss, i think you need to use an oss wrapper
<dabaR> kazuka: we are very glad you think your Ubuntu system is cool. However, due to the number of messages that the channel receives in a minuted, please keep the messages you send to #ubuntu to support requests. If you would like to chat, I am suer someone will be glad to do so at #ubuntu-offtopic
<marx2k> whats the best way to bring down gdm and bring it back up again from the command line?
<techie_> the link would be panasonic.com and then do search on products for RR-US380 for the handheld recorder and look for drives.
<soundray> techie_: it's very unlikely to work. Drivers generally tie in closely with the OS kernel.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, what do you mean with that? should I install some package or what?
<dabaR> marx2k: I use sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<tonyyarusso> marx2k: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<techie_> soundray. i see
<marx2k> thanks
<gyaresu> marx2k: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<dabaR> weird
<techie_> well, if i have to i can always go back via dual boot to the xp and do the recording that way.
<jonsebolt> good evening all. anyone familiar with citrix client use in ubuntu?
<gyaresu> dabaR: tonyyarusso invoke-rc.d ???
<infidel> GionnyBoss, no, you driver works but the apps need support
<omegacenti> gyaresu:  Okay, so I think I found an exact item on how to install japanese: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installing_Japanese_Input_and_Fonts?highlight=%28japanese%29
<techie_> soundray. But don't we have a recording device in Ubuntu I can use even if I have to sit at the computer while I do it.
<techie_> ?
<tonyyarusso> gyaresu: Yeah, it's the "proper" way, for whatever that's worth
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9034/, whats the problem
<soundray> techie_: do contact Panasonic about it as well. It won't help immediately, but it's good if they see that there is demand for Linux drivers.
<techie_> soundray. I already did
<GionnyBoss> infidel, ok thanks. But I can't understand why if I run application like gnome-control-center or gedit from the console, I can see on the console ALSA errors
<tbuhler> i have an error from [trying to]  install virtual box, and it totally messed up my Synaptic Package Manager. Also, any packages redownloaded from Virtual Box is 'corrupt', even a fresh package
<gyaresu> tonyyarusso: I didn't get a memo...
<dabaR> gyaresu: that invokes the script, and there are some checks to see whether it is safe to run that command at the time, which are not done when you run the script directly.
<ghetek> how do i make my usb gps unit work in gpsdrive?
<infidel> GionnyBoss, what are the errors?
<soundray> techie_: if you can engage them in a dialogue, tell them that the community will write drivers for them if they publish the specifications.
<gyaresu> dabaR: cheer mate.
<techie_> soundray.... what are the commands to learn about ubuntu terminal from ubotu besides !cli ... any others?
<gyaresu> *cheers
<tonyyarusso> soundray, techie_: btw, the RCA RP5035A digital voice recorder works perfectly
<techie_> soundray. that's a great idea
<gyaresu> techie_: 'vimtutor'
<dabaR> techie_: whichever one you need at the time you need it.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, uff I just restarted the computer... it was something with ALSA lib "No device found" . Now I'm trying to restart the computer with sb module loaded in etc/modules
<techie_> vimtutor
<techie_> ?
<techie_> !vimtutor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vimtutor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> techie_: run 'vimtutor'
<gyaresu> techie_: It's a vim tutorial. Run it in a terminal.
<techie_> Flannel at the terminal. i got it.
<sivik> is there some sort way to fix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9034/
<wastrel> i lurve me some vim
<wastrel> <3
<soundray> techie_: check out the topic of the channel #bash -- very valuable stuff there
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>thanks about how many hours of recording.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, if it works with GNOME applications as Totem, I guess it should work with other apps using an OSS wrapper, right?
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: i'm still lost
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>mine is about 8 hours of complete recording
<dabaR> sivik: do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>about how much?
<GoldeNArX> hey guys
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: i even uninstalled and reinstalled mysql/phpmyadmin and it's still not working. that mysql file in init.d just doesnt exist
<sivik> dabaR, yes, because it just started doing that today
<GoldeNArX> I was in earlier today looking for some help on getting wireless to work on ubuntu
<GoldeNArX> anyone got a few moments to help out?
<sivik> GoldeNArX, what card?
<techie_> sounday... thanks.
<tonyyarusso> techie_: It's 128 MB and encodes to mp3 on the fly.  a sec
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: i'm using sudo apt-get install php4-mysql to get it, and i do have php4 installed on my computer
<GoldeNArX> intel 3945abg
<soundray> tonyyarusso: thanks... it seems they don't market it to the UK
<blanky> guys if I want to run a program on startup where do I put it
<blanky> what script
<sivik> GoldeNArX, not sure about intel crap
<blanky> dabaR, bimberi ?
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: you need to install mysql-server
<Giod> gyaresu: what exactly am i supposed to do to get the duals to work
<GoldeNArX> sivik there are some guides but I cant seem to get past the 80211 install part
<Flannel> DisabledBobcat: and with --purge too
<andre_> Can anyone tell me where to find information about getting my 5.1 surround speakers to work?
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: read the pm from ubotu
<ramza3> what is the quickest way to set the show desktop command to "WINDOWS-KEY D" I cant seem to set it with the gui config
<soundray> !lamp > DisabledBobcat
<sivik> GoldeNArX, not sure, i have never installed with an intel wireless card since i don't use intel
<dabaR> blanky: on startup of what?
<blanky> of my computer, haha
<blanky> something called .xinitrc or something?
<blanky> basically
<dabaR> the computer or the GUI are common things people mean when they say that...
<blanky> how can I make it so that the 'checkgmail' program runs on startup
<GoldeNArX> sivik,  gotcha can I pm you the error im getting to see if you have any feedback for me?
<GionnyBoss> infidel, I get ALSA lib confmisc.c:60: (snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'. And a lot of messages like this one
<gyaresu> Giod: Have you done a search for dual display. There's a good one from gentoo-wiki. You can use my xorg.conf as a guide...
<dabaR> blanky: which is a gui program or a cli one?
<blanky> gui
<sivik> GoldeNArX, sure
<bimberi> blanky: at computer startup or user login?
<dabaR> blanky: see, that is not on startup of your computer:P
<blanky> user login
<gyaresu> Giod: Have you got your nvidia/ati drivers setup yet?
<sivik> GoldeNArX, did you try googling the error?
<blanky> yeah I guess >:(
<dabaR> hehe
<GoldeNArX> sivik I did but didnt get much response
<gyaresu> !prefix > blanky
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: thanks. i'll take a look at that. I appriciate the help a lot. i just switched to linux and at times it's overwhelming
<andre_> Giod: are you using an nvidia card?
<GoldeNArX> there are people who have this working
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>where did you buy it and about how much? I am googling it but do not find it.
<Giod> gyaresu: its nvidia
<dabaR> bimberi: be my gues.
<dabaR> t
<blanky> gyaresu: they know who I'm talking to
<bimberi> blanky: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs
<blanky> thanks, I knew it was something in sessions!
<bimberi> dabaR: gee thanks ;P
<blanky> thanks bimberi and dabaR
<gyaresu> blanky: do it anyway. It's always noisy in here...
<Giod> gyaresu: and no im using a fresh install
<gyaresu> !envy | Giod
<ubotu> Giod: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* blanky slaps ubotu
<tonyyarusso> techie_: It has multiple quality levels.  On the highest, about 8 hours.  More on the lower, of course.  I got it at I think the Source/Circuit City in Canada, for around $85 I think
<Giod> andre_: nvidia
<andre_> giod: install the nvidia drivers... it's dirt simple to do dual monitors that way
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: no problem. Do use the help pages, though -- it's easier to get help here if you can say exactly what you've tried and how it has failed.
<andre_> I can guide you through it if you want, but I'll be telling you to use the binaries.  I should guide you via private msg since it isn't officially supported by Ubuntu
<andre_> giod: I can guide you through it if you want, but I'll be telling you to use the binaries.  I should guide you via private msg since it isn't officially supported by Ubuntu
<blanky> 
<gyaresu> Giod: Get your accellerated drivers going first and then backup your xorg.conf. Compare the new one with mine and readup on xinerama.
<soundray> andre_: binary nvidia drivers *are* officially supported by Ubuntu
<computer13137> How does one execute a .deb file?
<gyaresu> !envy | andre_
<infidel> GionnyBoss, not sure might be easier to use a linux distro that supports older computers
<ubotu> andre_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>that's what I paid for mine but I can't find yours. Even went to rca.com and did a search for that model... could you have made a mistake writing it down?
<gyaresu> computer13137: From what?
<soundray> computer13137: one doesn't
<blanky> man I have this tiny tiny program and I need to figure out how to make a deb for it as quickly as possible
<tonyyarusso> techie_: Maybe.  I'll try to get you a link.  Back in a few.
<GionnyBoss> infidel, thanks for all your help. I noticed that if I set applications to use OSS it works. So now my problem will be to set all applications which use audio to use OSS. I will do it tomorrow, now I go to sleep. XMMS works now. Thanks again. Bye
<gyaresu> soundray: checkinstall...
<dabaR> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>nonetheless tell me the procedure using it .. do you send data via usb cable to pc?
<blanky> debian new maintainer's guide looks too long :(
<computer13137> A .deb installation file, like for ndiswrapper
<soundray> gyaresu: to "execute" a .deb file?
<dabaR> blanky: the reward is well worth the effort:)
<Flannel> computer13137: ndiswrapper is in the repositories
* dabaR has not yet read it
<computer13137> No just to install whatever it is on.
<infidel> GionnyBoss, no problem wish i could have done more
<blanky> dabaR: meh, more like overkill
<akao> Can anyone help me get gcc compiler up and working?
<Flannel> akao: install 'build-essential'
<gyaresu> computer13137: From what though? Some tar.gz from the interweb? What are you trying to 'make' a .deb out of?
<computer13137> Nope, the repositories aren't accessable, as the ndiswrapper is required for the network card. :P
<tonyyarusso> techie_: Yeah, it mounts like a standard USB thumb drive, drag and drop in nautilus
<GionnyBoss> infidel, no problem! You did a lot, it's ok :) Thanks. Bye!
<soundray> akao: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<computer13137> I have a .deb file, and need to install it.
<infidel> GionnyBoss, bye
<gyaresu> soundray: Sorry. Just re-read 'execute'
<Flannel> computer13137: use apt-cdrom to add the repository on the CD, then install ndiswrapper from that
<computer13137> It's from the universe repository.
<computer13137> S
<gyaresu> computer13137: 'sudo dpkg -i thing.deb'
<computer13137> * :S
<computer13137> OK Thanks!
<akao> cool
<Flannel> computer13137: There is a repository (with ndiswrapper) on the CD though, no need to sneakernet
<techie_> flannel when running vimtutor in terminal it tells me there is no such command!!!
<computer13137> Oh...
<sdrev> is there a program that can capture keypresses and give you the keycode?
<Sivik> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<computer13137> Be right back...
<doppelganger_> hi guys..  does anyone here have vmware workstation installed, and using XP as a guest?
<techie_> gyraesu I am using ubuntu 610 edgy.
<Flannel> techie_: install "vim"
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: Yes.
<Flannel> techie_: the one that's on there is a minimal version
<ramza3> why is my gui so f**king slow, jesus
<soundray> Flannel: tell me, is there a way to find out what's on the CD and what isn't, without access to the CD?
<doppelganger_> gyaresu: did you have to configure alsa in any such a way to get the guest OS to have proper sound?
<gyaresu> techie_: Typo or not installed.
<gyaresu> !ohmy ramza3
<Flannel> soundray: You mean like on the web?  Yeah.  The download pages have .list files, that list all the files on the CD
<gyaresu> !ohmy | ramza3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy ramza3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ramza3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<infidel> sdrev, yeah there is but i forgot what is called
<soundray> Flannel: cool, thank you
<techie_> <gyaresu>must not be installed since I copy pasted what you wrote
<sdrev> infidel, well...i suppose that's a start, heh, thanks anyway
<soundray> sdrev: showkey
<infidel> sdrev, let me check
<soundray> sdrev: has to run in console
<gyaresu> techie_: are you removing the "'" apostrophe's
<Sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9034/ how do i get past this, it just started to do this today and have all the codecs needed to run an mp3
<minttea> I have vi running in a ssh terminal, how do I quit it.....?
<soundray> sdrev: 'apropos keycode' would have found you that answer.
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  if you get some time in a minute, i'd like to pick your brain a bit about the vmware deal
<techie_> gyaresu, installing it as we speak.
<gyaresu> minttea: :q or :wq (write and quit)
<infidel> sdrev, showkey -s but you need to go to console for it to work
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: I'm at a clients waiting for a virus scan to finish so you better make it quick.
<sdrev> ok, i just tried it out, thanks
<soundray> infidel: ts, so slow ;)
<emet2> hello
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  oh gawd, lol
<recon31> does anyone in here know how to get that 3dchess game to work its an x11 game
<gyaresu> !welcome | emet2
<ubotu> emet2: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<emet2> how do I get LAMP working
<soundray> recon31: have you tried my suggestion?
<emet2> gyaresu, thank you
<recon31> I can not find any info on it
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  i'm using alsa..  are there any specific things i need to configure to get proper sound out of these VM's?
<recon31> yes i did
<minttea> gyaresu: that helped, thank you
<emet2> what packages should I install to get myself some apache and mysql goodness
<doppelganger_> i've installed multiple ones, and none of them ever have sound
<tonyyarusso> techie_, soundray : http://www.rcaaudiovideo.com/en-US/modeldetail.html?ProductID=RP5035    36 hours at low-quality
<gyaresu> emet2: Are you installing from the server iso or the desktop?
<soundray> recon31: and what did you find?
<sdrev> unfortunately it doesn't register my wireless button....which doesn't turn off my wireless card...it just seems to change the LED on and off :-\
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | emet2
<ubotu> emet2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<emet2> gyaresu, desktop
<skiloup> Are there known problems with Edgy handling SATA controllers or SATA drives?
<emet2> thanks
<gyaresu> emet2: Best bet would be to follow a guide from http://howtoforge.com IMHO
<recon31> the name was 3d chess and it is an x11 game
<wastrel> skiloup:  i asked this question t'other day and folks said not
<soundray> recon31: hit Alt-F2 and enter 3Dc
<soundray> recon31: (case sensitive)
<infidel> sdrev, what are you trying to do?
<recon31> ok thanks
<techie_> <gyaresu>i just installed it and vimtutor is now there
<techie_> <gyaresu>thanks.
<soundray> recon31: it should install to Applications-Games as well
<gyaresu> techie_: Enjoy. It's a good start.
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  or hell..  i'm having nat issues as well, which is much more important. Is there any way i could get you to pastebin your vmware-nat.conf file so i can tweak it to work
<sdrev> i'd like my wireless button to turn my wireless card on and off...it's not a switch, just a button
<skiloup> wastrel: I get kernel messages showing i/o errors on my drive... I have a semi-length dump if that would be useful
<soundray> sdrev: is it on an Acer laptop by any chance?
<Flannel> recon31: you install it, and then I believe the command is "3dc"
<recon31> says it can not open it
<Yuske> hi there
<sdrev> soundray, no, averatec 3200
<Ferret> sdrev: That should be easy, provided that they show events in xev
<recon31> ok thanks
<infidel> sdrev, yeah i know mine doesn't work either it does tuen it off but not on
<Kronuz> I figured it was Beryl the one freezing the computer
<sdrev> Ferret, it doesn't show in xev :(
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>thanks I got the link. So basically you insert it directly to the usb or does it work with a cable?
<GoldeNArX> jesus
<GoldeNArX> there has to be a way to get this to work
<Yuske> could u guys gimme a hand? whenever I try to play dvds on totem it says that I don't have the codecs installed,even tough I've already installed them...
<akao> soundray: that worked great, thanks.
<infidel> sdrev, like i said showkey -s
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>it looks very cool. I love this little gyzmos to do recordings.
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: I don't seem to be able to find a vmware-nat.conf
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: Or similar.
<recon31> nothing works there
<blanky> hey dabaR how do I create a tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> techie_: yup
<blanky> tar mydir/ ?
<sdrev> infidel, let me try it with the -s flag...i just did 'showkey' before
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>sorry, directly connected or cable?
<gyaresu> blanky: 'man tar'
<ramza3> I just installed java(jdk) but cant tell where
<infidel> sdrev, in console, not termina;
<tonyyarusso> techie_: Cable
<ramza3> through apt-get
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  alright..    it's just weird..  i can setup bridged, host, whatever...  but when i try and setup nat it will NOT let me even start vmware
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>and not an issue with linux?
<gyaresu> ramza3: 'which java' then follow the symbolic links
<doppelganger_> it's really grating on my nerves
<Ferret> sdrev: In that case you need drivers for it
<recon31> says could not open location file
<Ferret> sdrev: Probably in the kernel
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>mine is also via cable . Did you have to install a software with it?
<sdrev> infidel, yeah, i tried it in console...i press the button and it doesn't register...everything else does, just not the wireless button
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: Sorry. vmware channel?
<ramza3> gyaresu, I have two, the default gcj, I installed the sun one, trying to find where that was
<DisabledBobcat> soundray: i got it working. thanks
<Yuske> could u guys gimme a hand? whenever I try to play dvds on totem it says that I don't have the codecs installed,even tough I've already installed them...
<soundray> DisabledBobcat: well done
<infidel> sdrev, mine too
<tonyyarusso> techie_: not at all.  I brought back another one (Olympus) before getting this one b/c of compatibility issues.  This one is 100% out of the box plug it in and go.
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>hey tony maybe is may setup because i also have a cable. How did you set yours up?
<emet2> does ubuntu server make a good media server
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  tried...  they basically refuse to pastebin
<skiloup> Is anyone running edgy on an Inspiron 6400
<Yuske> xine plays my dvds, but it's filled with dots...
<emet2> for storing naughty pictures and some stuff
<doppelganger_> gyaresu:  i've been in there for 2 days asking for one simple request
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: "refuse to pastebin" huh?
<gio1> flafla: hey im back
<Ferret> emet2: I expect pretty much any linux desktop-type distro can make a good media server
<soundray> sdrev: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and hit the button to see whether it generates an ACPI event
<doppelganger_> because google offers no examples of that particular file
<gyaresu> doppelganger_: Friendly chaps then ;)
<Ferret> emet2: You need to think about other requirements
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>so when you insert it the linux immediately recognizes the usb and goes where?
<doppelganger_> you don't know the half.....
<tonyyarusso> techie_: Didn't have to do anything with this one - all depends on how they work internally.  This one pops up nautilus just like a thumb drive.
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>how do i find the Nautillus you were talking about in ubuntu?
<Yuske> =\
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>i understand but after poppinig up which program pick the info from it?
<Popoi> ! pastebine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Popoi> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sdrev> soundray, nope, didn't generate one
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>where does the data goes to after you insert the cable?
<tonyyarusso> techie_: nautilus is the file browser in Gnome.  ie, the one you get from Places > Home folder
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>which software in ubuntu?
<soundray> emet2: no, ubuntu has a filesystem filter that recognizes human skin and replaces the pictures with flowers and tree scenes.
<sdrev> i guess i'll have to look in the kernel and see if there is something in there
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>i wonder if i have that
<techie_> let me check.
<soundray> just kiddin
<Yuske> ! dvd codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emet2> soundray, :(
<emet2> hehe
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>I don't have that install. Is that like firefox?
<skiloup> Are there known problems with Edgy handling SATA controllers or SATA drives?
<compilerwriter> Evening all.
<flafla> gio1:  you there?  if your nick is unregistered you won't be able to msg me
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>maybe I should install it and see if it makes mine work!!!!
<flafla> skiloup:  I don't have any problems
<tonyyarusso> techie_: You do have it...it's default.  Unless you're on Kubuntu or Xubuntu or server
<soundray> skiloup: some very recent chipset may cause trouble, but generally SATA support is very good
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>you might have made a great discovery with this. Man, have I been searching for something like that
<skiloup> flafla: Which controller and drive do you have?
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>how do you bring Nautillus up? I search for it as yo mentioned in Places and did not see it?
<Yuske> help? anyone? =\
<sdrev> if i hit Alt+F2, what should i type to bring up the Terminal?
<bruenig> sdrev, gnome-terminal
<computer13137> Thanks for the help with ndiswrapper all.  Gotta run! :)
<sm0k3d> hey guys, is there a way i can have firestarter running in the background, like gaim does when i press the 'x'
<bruenig> sm0k3d, is there any reason to
<tonyyarusso> techie_: Open your home folder, and you'll see nautilus.  It's what that browser is.
<sdrev> bruenig, thanks!
<ed0> h
<omegacenti> Okay, I stil can't get sound in a certain situation in firefox to work, I have tried and tried, yet nothing seems to work.  Anybody willing to step through this?
<emet2> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<soundray> skiloup: to see currently available modules, do 'ls :/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata*'
<sm0k3d> bruenig: 1. to moniter traffic  2. to change stuff cuz i do often
<Yuske> k, why am I around here for some time now, asking around and no one answers, sm0k3d just got here and got a reply? =(
<skiloup> soundray: I have this controller:  Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)  and I am getting i/o error messages when I $dmesg
<bruenig> !patience | Yuske
<ubotu> Yuske: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>so what you are saying is "the fact that I am able to see the contents of what is there" is possible because of Nautillus a sort of windows explorer in Ubuntu?
<soundray> skiloup: it
<soundray> skiloup: it's a supported chipset
<Yuske> bruenig, I'm patient. I just don't see a reason why I haven't got any reply =\
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>I understand.
<GoldeNArX> :( me unhappy
<Yuske> and people still say that "linux community is friendly"
<bruenig> techie_, yes nautilus is the file manager, the explorer of gnome
<tonyyarusso> techie_: yes
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>then I will buy that same recorder.
<recon31> i didnt think trying to get a game to play on ubuntu was so hard still cant get it
<GoldeNArX> anyone here have some input on how I can get this wireless working.  currently im stuck at the 80211 installation
<soundray> skiloup: I/O errors could mean that your hard disk drive is dying.
<compilerwriter> I have managed to be able to run an xterminal from any box on my home network thanks to xming and the wonders of XDCP.  The question now is how in blazes do I do it from the in-laws on a laptop when they have adsl and I will have no clue as to what the ip I will be connecting from will be?
<sdrev> Yuske, maybe no one knows the answer to your question...sometimes that happens :( i just come back in a few hours and hope someone new is here that knows the answer
<bruenig> Yuske, first I just got in here, I never saw your original question. Second, people only answer what they know, perhaps people don't know the answer. Rudeness would be to tell you to rtfm or something similar.
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>thanks a million. Molto Bene!
<omegacenti> Okay, I stil can't get sound in a certain situation in firefox to work, I have tried and tried, yet nothing seems to work.  Anybody willing to step through this?
<Yuske> ok, let me try again then
<Yuske> could u guys gimme a hand? whenever I try to play dvds on totem it says that I don't have the codecs installed,even tough I've already installed them...
<sm0k3d> yuske: its very friendly, im new to linux and whenever i had a question these guys were more then willing to help me out. also it could be that no1 knows the answer to your question
<bruenig> !dvd | Yuske
<ubotu> Yuske: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<skiloup> soundray: It's a brand new laptop, so before I sent it back to have the hd replaced, I wanted to make sure that I'm not using a wrong kernel module, or have software problems I haven't resolved yet
<compilerwriter> Omegacenti:  I am more than willing.  Alas, I am not qualified.
<Yuske> yep, I did that
<bruenig> Yuske, sudo apt-get install vlc, try playing them in there
<omegacenti> compilerwriter: Hah, well thankyou :)
<Yuske> hm... thanks, I'll try this.
<sdrev> Yuske,  i use vlc too...it's a very nice program, i got it to play DVDs fairly quickly
<soundray> skiloup: are you using ubuntu 6.10?
<Yuske> installing it now, thanks bruenig and sdrev
<skiloup> soundray: yes, with kernel version 2.6.17.10-generic
<compilerwriter> Can someone direct me to a channel to help me with my question?
<Bernini> excuse-me, i'm just new to ubuntu and linux itself. and I installed Komodo edit (for PHP development)
<skiloup> soundray: not 17-11 because I ran into problems getting my vid and wifi to work at the same time with it
<Bernini> it's asking the path for the PHP interpreter
<Bernini> where do i can find it?
<techie_> <tonyyarusso>just printed the info so I can look at a local store.
<soundray> skiloup: there have been some changes in the way the kernel addresses SATA drives between 2.6.17 and 2.6.20. Perhaps you want to try the Feisty (7.04) beta live CD before you send the laptop back.
<teclis> hello, is anyone familiar with wpa-supplicant and multiple network entries?
<bruenig> Yuske, you may also check if you have totem-xine installed, not sure if that is what is necessary to play dvd's or if the gstreamer totem can do it also. I always install xine immediately and have never had a problem playing dvds
<skiloup> [17197342.112000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<skiloup> [17197342.112000]  ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
<skiloup> [17197344.916000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<skiloup> [17197344.916000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<skiloup> [17197344.916000]  ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
<skiloup> [17197347.724000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<skiloup> [17197347.724000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<flafla> skiloup:  I'm on an nforce 4 chipset mobo
<soundray> skiloup: no pasting here!
<skiloup> [17197347.724000]  ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
<skiloup> [17197350.524000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<bruenig> !paste | skiloup
<skiloup> [17197350.524000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<ubotu> skiloup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skiloup> [17197350.524000]  ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
<skiloup> [17197353.340000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<skiloup> [17197353.340000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Bernini> aww...
<skiloup> [17197353.340000]  ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0x3/11/04
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  ata1: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<sm0k3d> compilerwriter: your adsl only changes ip addresses when it disconnects and connects again right?
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  ata1: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  sd 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002
<flafla> skiloup:  you are flooding!!!!!!!!
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  sda: Current: sense key: Medium Error
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]      Additional sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  Info fld=0xa9784bc
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<soundray> skiloup: what do you think you're doing?
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 177702072
<flafla> Bad skiloup,  bad!
<skiloup> [17197355.948000]  Buffer I/O error on device sda2, logical block 452716
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-76-178-151-153.natnow.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<nalioth> ar skiloup
<Yuske> bruenig, I installed totem-xine, then totem-gstreamer then xine...
<flafla> insert noahs ark joke here
<Yuske> the only one that played was xine
<omegacenti> Anyone skilled in the ways of friefox in linux?
<fizzmahon> hey guys. just installed ubuntu.  i dont know what the root password is. it asked me to make a user and pass, i did, but never asked me to make a root password and i dont know what it is lol
<omegacenti> firefox*
<Yuske> but it has a lot of dots on the screen
<bkildow> bernini: type whereis php in the console
<nalioth> fizzmahon: there is no root pass
<soundray> fizzmahon: ubuntu has no root password
<Bernini> bkildow, it returns me php:
<nalioth> fizzmahon: use 'sudo'
<soundray> fizzmahon: it's recommended that you leave it that way.
<bruenig> omegabeta, when does sound go out
<fizzmahon> soundray:: what do you mean? i tried typign nothing and it didnt work
<flafla> giod, gio1  What's going on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<bkildow> bernini: you need to install php then
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE-76-178-151-153.natnow.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gio1> flafla: what do you mean
<ALL4N> fizzmahon: your account is admin account, just use the password you gave earlier
<Bernini> bkildow but i have it running.
<soundray> fizzmahon: run admin commands with sudo or gksudo. Get a shell with sudo -i. sudo asks for your user password.
<soundray> !sudo > fizzmahon
<flafla> gio1, I'm waiting for your msgs
<skiloup> I apologize for the large paste, a special character threw the remainder of my message out of a PM... WHOOPS!
<fizzmahon> thanks guys
<Bernini> correct me if i'm wrong, but i installed all the LAMP tools. and if i create a file.php into var/www i can run it.
<nalioth> !paste | skiloup
<ubotu> skiloup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<push2882>  hi everyone   does somebody know wich kernel version is compatible with cyrix mediaGX 3x processor its a 6x86 class
<skiloup> got it, sorry
<sm0k3d> fizzmahon: but if u want to be really cool, u can make a root password by typing "su passwd"  and then typing in the password you want....but like every1 else said, its recommended that u dont do that
<nalioth> sm0k3d: please don't do that
<CrAsH_0vEr> thnks man
<gio1> flafla: can you read mine
<nalioth> fizzmahon: please don't do that, Ubuntu was designed to use 'sudo'
<bruenig> sm0k3d, sudo passwd by the way
<wastrel> ubunto
<gio1> flafla: cause i can read yours
<flafla> gio1 no
<sdrev> sort of a follow up on fizzmahon's question...i did the su passwd thing....what's there before you do su password? is it just a randomly generated password or what?
<flafla> gio1: you need to register your nick name
<soundray> push2882: all i386 kernels that come with ubuntu will work.
<Ice_Wewe> what is the package containing the 2007b DST change for Dapper?
<gio1> flafla: im giod
<bruenig> sdrev, it is your users password
<Bernini> bkildow, so i have to reinstall php again?
<push2882> i allways get a kernel panic
<nalioth> sdrev: there is no root password by default.
<bkildow> bernini: type sudo find / -name php
<tonyyarusso> Ice_Wewe: langpack-locales
<gio1> flafla: let me log out and log back in
<sm0k3d> fizzmahon: ok my bad, dont do what i said
<whieimhere> Hi. Ive left my laptop on for two days now and when I insert a CD into the drive it will no longer show up auto-mounted. Now it does not show up at all. Other than a re-boot is there anything I can do to mount it?
<soundray> sdrev: the root account is locked. If you have set one, go back to the default with 'sudo passwd -l'
<flafla> gio1:  sounds good
<Yuske> vlc is trying to run it as audio cd O.o
<skiloup> soundray: Aside from my goof on the large paste, are there any tools I can run to check my drive for bad sectors?  If so, i could manually flag the appropriate blocks
<[BTF] Chm0d> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Ice_Wewe> tonyyarusso: hmmm... is that on the default mirrors? I just made apt update it's repo files, and it's not finding that package
<desi007> is there any application that will convert minidv to dvd just one touch without transferring 1st to HDD/
<tonyyarusso> Ice_Wewe: just a minute
<Yuske> bruenig
<Yuske> ?
<bruenig> Yuske, you are sure the dvd works
<Yuske> yep, as I said I can run it on xine
<soundray> skiloup: manual badblocks marking is obsolete with modern drives. I'd use the beta, mount the drive and run some HD thrashing tasks while observing syslog.
<bruenig> well run it on xine then
<Ice_Wewe> tonyyarusso: is is just 'locales'?
<Yuske> but xine's display has a lot of dots on the screen
<sdrev> soundray, do i do 'sudo passwd -l root'? cause 'sudo passwd -l' just brings up the passwd help thing
<dabaR> whieimhere: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<sdrev> Yuske, did you install the livdvdcss2?
<bruenig> Yuske, well assuming you are correct in that you have install libdvdcss and tried it in vlc, I don't see how it doesn't work
<Ice_Wewe> sdrev: AFIAK plf be down
<Yuske> as far as I remember, yes. anyway,I'll try to install it again
<skiloup> soundray: the beta? beta for what?
<soundray> sdrev: it does that if it's already locked
<indigoblu> i destroyed my configuration dir for nagios2, using apt-get install nagios2 does not restore this config dir, how is this done?
<sdrev> soundray, ahh, ok
<soundray> skiloup: ubuntu. See private message...
<Ice_Wewe> sdrev: helps when I get the acronym right... AFAIK PLF be down
<soundray> !feisty > sdrev
<soundray> !feisty > skiloup
<giod> d
<push2882> witch version of ubuntu have a i386 kernel
<bruenig> indigoblu, generally when you launch a program, the config directory, if not there, remakes itself
<soundray> sorry sdrev, didn't mean you
<sdrev> soundray, k
<Ice_Wewe> push2882: the i386 version
<omegacenti> Okay I am following this link, but It scares me when its trying to remove ubuntu-desktop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3450
<jmworx> crimsun, tritium: So when's the Speex package being updated?
<omegacenti> Should I allow this?
<dabaR> !ubuntu-desktop | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<bruenig> omegabeta, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, it doesn't contain anything
<sm0k3d> is there any reason to install a DNS for a home server
<soundray> push2882: you can't miss it if you pay attention as you download a CD image
<giod> flafla: pm me
<tonyyarusso> Ice_Wewe: Ah, yes it is.  The source package is langpack-locales, the binary is just locales.
<indigoblu> bruenig, nagios will not generate its own config, I need apt to reinstall it...
<Ice_Wewe> sm0k3d: for a backup DNS server, sure, but it's a lot of work to configure bind
<Ice_Wewe> tonyyarusso: thanks, I found it and installed it
<bkildow> bernini: ok, I would think it would be /var/lib/php5
<giod> flafla: you there?
<Pelo> evening folks
<skiloup> soundray: alright, sounds good.  Funny i didn't think of the new fiesty, I was gonna use Knoppix
<smoknjuan> hi all.  quick q:  does ubuntu 6.06 default to ext2 or ext3?
<omegacenti> dabaR: I dont understand that comment.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Dougie!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Ice_Wewe> smoknjuan: I believe it defaults to ext2, but I'm not 100% sure
<soundray> skiloup: I think that would be just as good
<smoknjuan> thanks ice
<Ice_Wewe> smoknjuan: you can find out by doing 'mount' on the drive and seeing what the partition type is
<mzracer360> After trying out but then uninstalling Drupal on my 6.06 server, I can no longer view PHP files.  Instead it trys to save.
<soundray> smoknjuan: ext3 (100%)
<bruenig> indigoblu, sudo apt-get --reinstallnagios
<smoknjuan> cant boot it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE-76-178-151-153.natnow.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bruenig> --reinstall nagios
<Ice_Wewe> smoknjuan: just type 'mount' into any terminal and it'll tell you
<mzracer360> when restarting apache I get this error:  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server...                                   httpd (pid 8667?) not running
<mzracer360>                                                                          [fail] 
<skiloup> soundray: thanks for the help, out of curiosity, where can I find a list of common messages, like the fiesty message you redirected me?
<desi007> is there any application that will convert minidv to dvd just one touch without transferring 1st to HDD/
<hanbush> can somebody help me?
<bruenig> !anyone | hanbush
<ubotu> hanbush: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: really? I wonder what's wrong with the CD I've got running in the Computer Lab...
<soundray> !ubotu > skiloup
<Pelo> does anyone know if POWERNOWD supports Intel Celeron D 2.4 ?
<hanbush> i was installing beryl, and i restarted xwindow, and now it freezes at the ubuntu loading screen
<ekimus> mzracer360: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop && /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: I believe powernow supports Pentium 4 class CPUs
<bruenig> hanbush, go to #ubuntu-effects
<sm0k3d> im running vsftpd for a ftp server, but im wondering what folder is its 'home' directory
<soundray> Ice_Wewe: I wonder, too. Ubuntu has *never* used ext2 by default.
<smoknjuan> thanks soundray
<blanky> hey guys my friend wants to use nautilus but it's causing him problems in fluxbox, what should he use instead?
<bruenig> blanky, thunar is good
<tonyyarusso> blanky: thunar might be an option
<Pelo> Ice_Wewe,   dum it down a bit for me ,  is a celeron D a pentim class 4 chip ?
<Frogzoo> Pelo: news to me that the celery has variable power - thought it was only the intel mobiles...
<Ice_Wewe> soundray: ohhh, I know what it is. Ext2 is the first type in the list when you go to manually partition, which by coincidence, doesn't work anyway.
<blanky> thanks bruenig and tonyyarusso, I linked him to rox filer too
<ekimus> mzracer360: I assume you enabled apache startup in /etc/default/apache2
<Dougie> yes
<tritoch> if i edited my interfaces to set up WPA do i still have to configure wpa_supplicant ?
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: well it's a Celeron D, so technically, no, but I think Powernow supports it
<sm0k3d> im running vsftpd for a ftp server, but im wondering what folder is its 'home' directory?
<compilerwriter> sm0k3d The adsl only changes when that happens or is caused to happen by power failure yes.  I was looking at another channel btw sor to get back to you so late.
<Pelo> Frogzoo, I 've been spending  most of the afternoon trying to set it up , I am starting to wonder if I can or not
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: checking
<gyaresu> blanky: He could even use konqueror. Mix and match a lot of apps.
<Pelo> Ice_Wewe,  thanks
<blanky> gyaresu: all except nautilus right, because he's having problems with it on fluxbox (and I remember I had the same problems too)
<sm0k3d> compilerwriter: its all good, just go to ipchicken.com or someplace, check your ip address and u can connect through there
<Bernini> bkildow, thanks for your help!
<marx2k> hmmmm
<marx2k> ok installing this nvidia card totally blew up my x-server
<panfist> hello, i tried using method 1 from this guide to install drivers for my ati card: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide , and when i enter the command "fglrxinfo" to verify the install, it says my openGL rendere is Mesa GLX Indirect instead of my ATI card. any help?
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: well his site claims it supports AMD X2 and Intel Centrino, so I'd hazard a guess that it supports Celeron. Questions is whether the Celeron has more than two speed steps. I know my AMD64 only has 3, and the PIII's I have only have one speed
<marx2k> I wonder why
<asoldier> ed0, ltns
<sm0k3d> compilerwriter: sorry i  forgot the question, but i sorta remember it
<Yuske> oh well, I'll give up for now...
<Yuske> cya!
<ekimus> mzracer360: apache is running then? (lsof -i :80)
<EchoBinary> hey - Flannel was helping me ewarlier, I don't know if he's still around - but where I left off after installing xorg for fluxbox - im getting missing font errors when I run startx
<marx2k> hm upon retsart it now seems to be working
<marx2k> wtf
<compilerwriter> I have managed to be able to run an xterminal from any box on my home network thanks to xming and the wonders of XDCP.  The question now is how in blazes do I do it from the in-laws on a laptop when they have adsl and I will have no clue as to what the ip I will be connecting from will be?
<marx2k> that makes me very nervous when a restart of the system makes things work
<kazuka> what is a good doc editor for ubuntu?
<EADG> how can I completely remove an installed program (and all associated files) that wasn't installed via apt-get and has no uninstall option?
<Pelo> Ice_Wewe,  would such information be available in the tech sheet for my chip on the intel site ?
<Ice_Wewe> panfist: you're just using Mesa for your GLX in your Xorg.conf... only I don't have an ATi card, so you'll have to ask someone more learned than me on how to change it
<ekimus> mzracer360: and btw it is nice to ask before querying someone
<mzracer360> lol, sorry im new to IRC
<bruenig> EADG, delete all the files, what did you install and how did you do it
<compilerwriter> Open Office kazuka
<ekimus> mzracer360: no problem
<tritoch> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: doubt it... chip manufacturers don't generally talk about the speed steps a CPU has. I've never seen one tell you what they are
<marx2k> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<seed_> where does ssh stores a host key i've generated? can i just throw the secret key to /etc/ssh?
<gyaresu> compilerwriter: Why can't you ssh in and re-connect to a 'screen' session?
<panfist> ice_wewe: i see...
<compilerwriter> sm0k3d did that refresher help?
<marx2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9034/, what is causing that problem, it was working yesterday
<EADG> bruenig: A couple of games... Legands and Regnum, both had shell scripts (I think)
<gyaresu> seed_: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<sm0k3d> compilerwriter: yea, but i think gyaresu just answered it
<bruenig> EADG, but was it a ./configure or something else?
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: find out if your Celeron has more than two speeds, if so, I'd hazard a guess that powernow supports it
<Mixx> If I hibernate Edgy x64 I can't boot into anything until i power off the power supply and power on.  The problem is the hard drives aren't recognized at POST and it just gets stuck trying to find them.  Any suggestions?
<compilerwriter> gyaresu I can ssh and then edit my Xaccess file, but there has got to be a better way.
<seed_> gyaresu, but i'm using the key with rsync in anacron to do a backup job
<omegacenti> Might someone be able to tell me what this line does?:        repeat noisy swallow(alsaplayer): alsaplayer -q "$file"
<sm0k3d> im running vsftpd for a ftp server, but im wondering what folder is its 'home' directory?
<Pelo> Ice_Wewe,  I'm trhing to right now
<EADG> bruenig: gimme a minute, I'll check.
<seed_> gyaresu, i'm afraid anacron won't detect the key in my user home dir
<marx2k> I got an interesting question... upon installation, Ubuntu autoconfigs the names for my monitor and my video card... with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it makes the names 'default'
<marx2k> how do I get that information back
<gyaresu> seed_: yeah. sorry, not enough time to sort it with you atm.
<seed_> gyaresu, k, thanks
<Ice_Wewe> Pelo: unfortunately I have to go, hope you find the right information!
<wastrel> marx2k:  there's an automatic backup made in /etc/X11/  when you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gyaresu> compilerwriter: Why arn't you able to use putty from their machien?
<blanky> hey what's wrong with this gyaresu, install -d $(BIN) $(DESTDIR)/etc
<Pelo> IcemanCZ,  thanks ,
<blanky> it says missing seperator
<marx2k> wastrel: yeah I know... but... where does the installer get that info from is what Id like to know
<blanky> but in the debian new maintaner's guide that's how it has it
<bibek> what is responsible for making /dev/sda for usb devices?
<compilerwriter> sm0k3d: gyaresu: I was hoping there was some way to make pageant, or some such app work.
<sm0k3d> compilerwriter: im sure u could write a program for the laptop to do that for you with your ipadress, but thats assuming u have a bit of programming skills
<minttea> I can't belive I'm asking this, how do I close a channel window in irssi?
<gyaresu> blanky: I don't know what you're trying to do.
<Frogzoo> bibek: udev
<omegacenti> Wow, how could I tell if I have an alsaplayer installed?
<gyaresu> minttea: /wc
<blanky> gyaresu: well is there anything syntactically incorrect
<minttea> gyaresu: thanks again
<wastrel> marx2k:  the card, from the pci vendor data thingy.  for the monitor from some similar autoconfig function i guess.
<g3nocide> gyaresu: ok, so here i am in ubuntu text only (cause tryig to log in causes things to go bad) so can you give me a link to envy so i can install the proper video drivers and get things working properly ???
<bibek> Frogzoo, thankx, i think my system completely messed up, now it doesnot even make the /dev/sda entries :(
<compilerwriter> sm0k3d I haven't programmed in years.  Hell I am not sure if I could still do a "Hello World" in C.
<marx2k> wastrel: heh... yeah.. thats what Im wondering
<gyaresu> !envy | g3nocide
<ubotu> g3nocide: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<asoldier> compilerwriter : try html, it's more fun
<asoldier> :D
<gyaresu> g3nocide: Ah. Text only. That won't help .
<EADG> bruenig: can't say for certain, I think they were both .exe's
<ekimus> compilerwriter: try "ssh -X targethost xterm" that'll do it no need for fancy programs
<Frogzoo> bibek: mixing packages across releases pretty much guarantees breakage
<bruenig> EADG, .exe is windows
<ekimus> compilerwriter: or the need to the the source ip address
<bruenig> EADG, are you talking about wine
<bibek> i've learned my lesson
<EADG> bruenig: native linux
<g3nocide> gyaresu: yeah, like i can change to tty7 with the graphical log in interface, but the second i try that, i get the garbled junk again
<emacsen> What's the command that Ubuntu uses during install to generate the fstab?
<gyaresu> g3nocide: sorry. I'm not very helpful for you today... So if you check out the nvidia docs that should get you happening.
* Ferret still doesn't like envy.
<bruenig> EADG, then they weren't exe
<g3nocide> hrmms
<gyaresu> !nvidia | g3nocide
<ubotu> g3nocide: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<asoldier> g3nocide ... holy shit
<emacsen> On upgrade from whatever was pre-edgy to edgy, a non-tech friend lost her mounts for /dev/hdb so I need to find the command to bring them back without her needing to add them manually
<kazuka> omg
<EADG> hmmm. I'm not able to locate the original install files.
<bruenig> EADG, but anyway, if there was an unconvential install script, the files could be anywhere. You would have to find the script and look at it to see where it puts stuff. I would check first in /usr/local.
<kazuka> its not stiooubg
<gyaresu> Ferret: Never used it. Apparently some find it usefull.
<g3nocide> asoldier: ??
<EADG> bruenig: what file extension am I looking for the install script?
<gyaresu> !language | asoldier
<ubotu> asoldier: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> emacsen: find available partitions with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<intelikey> i have a problem discovering why i can't get gdm to run ?   expert help ?
<asoldier> holy, cow?
<Frogzoo> emacsen: is this a windows partition?
<compilerwriter> ekimus:  My Xaccess file only allows a certain set of machines.  Those on my household network free reign to just use my X server.  What I am talking about is when I am at the inlaws.  I won't be using an IP from an allowed address then.  I am looking for some other form of identification that my laptop can use and my box be configured to recognize.
<bruenig> EADG, it may have no file extension, or it may have a .sh extension
<gyaresu> intelikey: Did you upgrade you nvidia drivers?
<emacsen> soundray, no, you don't understand the problem
<bruenig> EADG, if you look around in /usr/local for the files you can probably remove them all
<EADG> hehe, this is gonna be fun.
<intelikey> gyaresu no
<gyaresu> intelikey: Thus causing the lack of gdm?
<gyaresu> intelikey: Was it working before?
<sdrev> probably not the best place to ask this, but could someone please tell me how to stop 'so and so joined' and 'so and so left freenode, etc' messages from appearing?
<omegacenti> Oy has anyone used moxplugger before?
<emacsen> Frogzoo, yeah probably. fat or ntfs. apparently pre-edgy it mounted them for her
<omegacenti> mozplugger
<asoldier> g3nocide: I remember someone with your name.. he used to be a very l33t hacker. Haven't seen the name in years.
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | emacsen
<ubotu> emacsen: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> at some point long ago
<emacsen> Frogzoo, ah
<compilerwriter> ekimus the other thing is I would be using Xming and plink on the laptop.
<omegacenti> !mozplugger
<gyaresu> !prefix intelikey
<intelikey> gyaresu havent tried it in months
<marx2k> uh oh
<gyaresu> !prefix | intelikey
<g3nocide> asoldier: well it aint me, im a lowly C++ programmer
<ubotu> mozplugger: Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.3-2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ubotu> intelikey: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<EADG> bruenig: yep, had a look in that dir, but dir size is too small for the size of file I d\l'd and installed.
<g3nocide> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> EADG, maybe in /opt
<gyaresu> intelikey: from not rebooting or becuase it's mainly a server?
<compilerwriter> ekimus:  Or am I missing something and your plan will still work.
<asoldier> !steamy hot love
<emacsen> Frogzoo, was this automatic in the earlier versions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about steamy hot love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> emacsen: nope
<asoldier> !hotness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> gyaresu cause i mainly don't use a gui
<compilerwriter> !abuse | asolider
<ubotu> asolider: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> !botabuse | asoldier
<ubotu> asoldier: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gyaresu> intelikey: Tell you what. You phrase a good question and I'll try and help :)
<asoldier> that's mean
<marx2k> FATAL:  Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<asoldier> :(
<gyaresu> intelikey: (Start with /var/log/Xorg.log)
<emacsen> Frogzoo, she said it showed up in "Computer", I'm assuming that the system had entries in /etc/fstab for her
<EADG> bruenig: Sweet. A dir I've never poked around in before. Thanks... I'll root 'em all out.
<intelikey> gyaresu fair enough..
<emacsen> Frogzoo, she didn't make them herself, I can tell you that :)
<ekimus> compilerwriter: I know neither xming nor plink but I have been working with ssh and x forwarding all the time. and there weren't any ports open that would allow someone to remotely connect to my box just ssh...
<asoldier> I'm having trouble finding information on developing custom themes for ubuntu
<intelikey> gyaresu no error messages.   that's the part that i don't get.
<panfist> can anyone please help me out, when following this guide to install drivers for my ATI card, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , when i run "fglrxinfo" to verify the instalation it says my openGL renderer is Mesa GLX Indirect instead of my graphics card
<fizzmahon> hey guys, was just trying my glxgears and i get this error "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" any ideas?
<compilerwriter> Are you connecting from a linux box or and XP one.
<gyaresu> intelikey: And it's Edgy? You've tried upgrading? And it sort of clicks to start with and drops to a terminal?
<compilerwriter> s/and/an
<ekimus> compilerwriter: different *NIX flavors depends on where I am
<ekimus> compilerwriter: but if you need a free X server on the windows side i heard that cygwin has that (never used it thou)
<compilerwriter> The laptop is, by necessity, XP.  That is why I would have to Xming.  (free windows x server)
<compilerwriter> Plink is for the ssh.
<intelikey> gyaresu X will run fine.   gdm starts and restarts and restarts....  i just installed gnome + gdm and was going to have a look around.  gnome will even run if i connect without gdm   also my user account can't login with xdm it kills X    i can't find any error anywhere....   dapper.
<ekimus> compilerwriter: so start up some xterm on you local host then ssh -X to the target and start whatever you need. it will come up
<Frogzoo> emacsen: best to get her to mail you the output of the following, and you can then mail her back a working fstab
<asoldier> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Frogzoo> emacsen: (cat /etc/fstab ; for x in a b ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd$x ; done ; blkid) > /tmp/xx
<asoldier> !make themes
<ubotu> make: The GNU version of the "make" utility.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-2 (edgy), package size 144 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<gyaresu> intelikey: Ah. Right. It's just gdm. So is there a gdm.log in /var/log/ ?
<blanky> is anyone here familiar with making debian packages?
<emacsen> Frogzoo, gonne try the script
<bkildow> I have a question, If i have a driver that ends with .ko, is this a precompiled module specific to the kernel?
<asoldier> !custom theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asoldier> crap
<push2882> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 lts (dapper drake) with original dvd and i get an error : unable to locate rsdp
<gyaresu> intelikey: (I don't use gdm so I don't know where the log is)
<ardchoille> asoldier: What are you trying to do?
<fizzmahon> anyone have an idea for my problem?
<intelikey> gyaresu no log  no
<g3nocide> gyaresu: like, im reading these install docs on the ubuntu help wiki (via lynx) and it's all instructions for GUI install, that's completely of no use to me....
<gyaresu> intelikey: Easy fix would be to install kdm but that would be cheating ;)
<intelikey> gyaresu heh if kdm wasn't a hackers nightmare i would.
<asoldier> !theme development
<asoldier> !develop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about develop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asoldier> crap
<g3nocide> i really wanna get ubuntu going with a working gnome desktop environment, are there any nvidia drivers that dont require a gui install ???
<intelikey> gyaresu kdm uses /root as a tmp dir.
<ardchoille> asoldier: Go to http://art.gnome.org  and look for a "Tutorials" link on the right side of the page.
<xyz-abc> hi
<gyaresu> g3nocide: something like (first fix repos) then 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-generic' then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf replacing nv with nvidia...
<asoldier> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> asoldier: You're welcome :)
<Gesus> !fstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> intelikey: start gdm with an 'option' to log?
<xyz-abc> hey guys, can ubuntu read NTFS windows file system?
<push2882> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 lts (dapper drake) with original dvd and i get an error : unable to locate rsdp someone can help me
<Gesus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gyaresu> !ntfs | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> gyaresu ok the log is short and no error message in it.
<xyz-abc> ok thanks
<gyaresu> !welcome | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<gyaresu> intelikey: Stupid computers...
<intelikey> yeah  lol
<compilerwriter> Anybody know if there is a terminal based irc installed with Edgy by default?  It just dawned on me I might need it if I can only manage a terminal ssh connection.
<billy> greetings.
<mzracer360> I just just purged and reinstalled all LAMP packages, but I still cannot view php files, what could be wrong?
<g3nocide> gyaresu: ok thanks, i'll give it a whirl and reboot to see if things work out
<gyaresu> mzracer360: Are you following the guide?
<g3nocide> muchos gracias
<geeksauce> hey guys, i'm trying to help some friends out that have unfortunate situations with their school networks.  how can i serve files over the internet?
<vicente> compilerwriter,  there is irssi and bitchx but im not sure if they are defuault
<compilerwriter> mzracer360: The way you are holding your mouth :-)
<marx2k> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<craigbass1976> geeksauce, make a web server?
<mzracer360> yea, following exactly like the guide, it worked before but is nolonger working
<intelikey>  /var/log/gdm/:0.log gyaresu
<g3nocide> yay, i love how i can actually hit my download cap in linux
<geeksauce> craigbass1976, would you be able to help me with that?
<omegacenti> compilerwriter: I found the solution if you wish to hear about it.
<vicente> g3nocide,  i have a bandwidth monitor, its amazing to see how much i use per hour
<compilerwriter> vicente: Doesn't appear to be the case, but I will go get one of them
<craigbass1976> geeksauce, sure.  I've only made a couple, but we can talk.  pm me and off we go.
<gyaresu> intelikey: You want me to hack-in and read it ;)
<sm0k3d> im running vsftpd for a ftp server, but im wondering what folder is its 'home' directory?
<compilerwriter> query away omegacenti I have a feeling this could get involved.
<vicente> compilerwriter, i suggest irssi, i like the interface but i guess anyone will do
<intelikey> gyaresu  can you not /dcc get it ?
<omegacenti> oh... not about your problem, about my early problem that you said you fel interested in.
<omegacenti> felt*
<gyaresu> intelikey: irssi/screen/ssh clients house...
<intelikey> oh remote.
<emacsen> Frogzoo, thanks that script worked
<intelikey> gyaresu i see.
<intelikey> ok i'll pastebin it.
<Frogzoo> emacsen: ahah!
<gyaresu> intelikey: dcc is direct something something? Very linux !! very irc
<emacsen> Frogzoo, saved me having to play games with her fstab manually
<EADG> bruenig: i found legends_linux.sh in the trash, it's 116Mb What do I do with it? open in Kate and track down install dirs?
<compilerwriter> I would love to hear the solution omeagcenti
<vicente> does anyone here use gdesklets?
<bruenig> EADG, that file itself is 116 Mb?
<bruenig> it shouldn't be it is a scipt
<bruenig> script*
<intelikey> gyaresu    http://pastebin.ca/raw/384494
<EADG> So says Konqueror :)
<omegacenti> compilerwriter: Okay, the problem with firefox sound not working is that the totem plugins in firefox are ill suited to handle mp3 streams.
<bruenig> EADG, ultimately this stuff isn't all that important, I mean you can have files floating around, unless you are hard up for diskspace
<apallo> how do i change the color of my fonts in gnome?
<Dougie> ah wth... ok i setup xserver to use the vesa drivers before and ubuntu loaded and then i tried to setup the ati drivers and all that and it went back to what it was doing before and so i tried to change it back to the vesa stuff and its still doing the freezing up on the splash boot screen
<marx2k_> This is an issue I get when trying to install NVidia drivers via Envy... can anyone make any sense of this...
<bruenig> omegacenti, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<intelikey> gyaresu yes dcc dirrect client to client
<marx2k_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9039/
<compilerwriter> omegacenti that is the Gods honest truth
<omegacenti> compilerwriter: So, to get to the bottom of it enter the commmands:
<omegacenti> cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<omegacenti> sudo rm libtotem*
<omegacenti> sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<omegacenti> bruenig: Sometimes that doesn't work
<bruenig> omegacenti, it does if you have the right repos enabled
<omegacenti> bruenig: sometimes you have to forcefully remove the totem plugins from firefox.
<bruenig> omegacenti, no you dont
<xyz-abc> how do i enable the universe repository?
<bruenig> xyz-abc, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<gyaresu> intelikey: Wow... 486?
<Kronuz> in what package is the glxtokens.h, does anybody know?
<xyz-abc> thx
<omegacenti> bruenig: I can say from experience that this exact solution just solved all my problems, so it is a feasable possibility.
<EADG> bruenig: Not hurt'n for space, just wanted to clean up abit. I'll root out what i can find and leave it at that. Thanks again.
<ramza3> how do I check a version of a package with apt
<bruenig> Kronuz, x11proto-gl-dev:
<omegacenti> bruenig: What is that command?
<gyaresu> intelikey:
<bruenig> omegabeta, but it breaks packages
<gyaresu> intelikey:
<Kronuz> thanks bruenig :)
<bruenig> omegabeta, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<joe43> how do I get in line for some high level help?
<bruenig> omegabeta, install mozilla-mplayer should do that already though
<omegacenti> oh well, it worked, I am happy even if it is a hackjob.
<gyaresu> intelikey: (stupid putty) Using config file: "/etc/init.d/orange/xorg.conf" Is that right?
<omegacenti> bruenig: it didn't. this did.
<intelikey> gyaresu http://pastebin.ca/raw/384496  xdm's log.
<Kronuz> bruenig, how did you know, you knew or found out somehow?
<bruenig> omegacenti, probably user error on  your part
<riqz> Are the beryl team actually working on making it at least beta? last new in the blog is dated december/...
<intelikey> gyaresu yes that's correct.
<davascript_home> hola all
<Ben_> Hi, somebody from mexico?
<omegacenti> bruenig: I don't see how as its a fresh install automated along with follwing the ubuntu guide.
<davascript_home> i have some questions regarding kernel management in ubuntu
<joe43> I'm looking for some smart people to help?
<omegacenti> either way, if this happens again, this is apossible solution if the one you offer doesn't
<dabaR> !find glxtokens.h
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<ubotu> File glxtokens.h found in x11proto-gl-dev
<xyz-abc> is there a way to enable the universe repository via a gui interface?
<bruenig> Kronuz, I used apt-file, sudo apt-get install apt-file to install it then do sudo apt-file update, then you can sudo apt-file search whatever
<Dougie> there we go got it working again
<dabaR> Kronuz: ^
<Gesus> !fstan
<gyaresu> Is this machine uptodate?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gesus> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kronuz> bruenig, hmm.. interesting
<blanky> to uninstall gnome, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<gyaresu> intelikey: Is this machine uptodate?
<intelikey> gyaresu yes it is.
<bruenig> Kronuz, the sudo apt-file update takes a while though so be prepared for that as it has to index all the packages and such
<bruenig> blanky, no that won't work
<davascript_home> what version does apt-get have for kernel as we speak
<joe43> it's a really interesting problem, involves alsa, oss, flash, drivers, the whole thing, are you sure you don't want to hear about it?
<blanky> bruenig: what should I use then
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9034/
<sivik> whats causing it not to play, it was working yesterday
<dabaR> Kronuz: Or just /msg ubotu find <filename>
<blanky> huuuh?
<intelikey> gyaresu all except a downgraded version of foomatic-db  because the update version for dapper is borked
<blanky> bruenig:
<bruenig> blanky, it is not just one thing, it also depends on what you are defining as gnome, is totem gnome?
<sdrev> xyz-abc, System>Administration>Synaptics Package Manager...click Settings>Repositories
<gyaresu> intelikey: To tell you the truth I don't know. A little weird.
<blanky> bruenig: everything...in...gnome :)
<Kronuz> arghh!! No package 'librsvg-2.0' found
<bruenig> blanky, here is one way to do something like what you are saying http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<blanky> I'm using fluxbox now
<dabaR> blanky: how did you install it?
<davascript_home> does anyone have any info on kernel management for ubuntu
<dabaR> the gnome.
<joe43> anyone know anything about getting ALSA working?
<Kronuz> :P
<blanky> dabaR: I installed ubuntu, it has gnome by default heh
<intelikey> gyaresu yessir.  that's why i'm here.   it's not giving any clue why it wont run
<blanky> but my friend wants to use fluxbox from now on
<blanky> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Kronuz> (I'm compiling Beryl)
<bruenig> blanky, you should use fluxbuntu
<ks1> Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. <-- that is your problem sivik
<godsyn> Hi, rather than attempt to suffer though the constant scrolling, would someone here PLEASE assist me w/ getting WoW to run in wine? I am currently in windows, but will swap to my linux boot, and when/if wow is working, I'll be rid of MS for good :)
<blanky> bruenig: uh...?
<davascript_home> try sudo apt0get install fluxbox
<bruenig> blanky, follow that link apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesn't do anything
<dabaR> blanky: try sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop, see what that will try to remove.
<davascript_home> try sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bruenig> dabaR, that doesn't do anything
<blanky> man this is hopeless
<bruenig> installing fluxbox doesn't remove gnome
<blanky> I saw a few people do it a while ago I just forgot
<gyaresu> I've got to leave for a bit but I'll be back in the office in half and hour or so. See if there are more helpful people around till I return. Sorry again.
<bruenig> blanky, pay attention http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<bruenig> blanky, copy that command
<davascript_home> and use apt-cache search fluxbox to see what flux package are availabe
<blanky> I never frickin said that I wanted it so that when I install fluxbox it removes gnome omg
<bruenig> davascript_home, installing fluxbox doesn't remove gnome
<Kronuz> do you know of a way to make gedit support regexp for search/replace?
<intelikey> gyaresu thanks for the time of day.
<davascript_home> you dont have to remove it
<sivik> ks1, then why does it do it to me no matter what i'm trying to play and i already have mp3lib installed
<bruenig> davascript_home, you should stop talking
<davascript_home> just choose which to use at the desktop manager level
<godsyn> anyone?
<intelikey>           ok anyone ever seen  gdm fail to run.  just restarts and restarts.  but X will run.  ?
<ramza3> can I just change 'gcc-3.4 (for example)' to gcc
<davascript_home> no
<ramza3> jesus christ
<Kronuz> !find glu.h
<Kronuz> ^_^
<ubotu> File glu.h found in libglu1-mesa-dev, libsdl-erlang, mingw32-runtime
<sivik> ks1: i also said it was working yesterday and it matters not what format the music/video is it won't work anymore
<g3nocide> yay
<ramza3> davascript_home, what would I need to do, I need 'gcc-3.4' to point to gcc
<h4lfl1ng> has anyone tried SMSTerm? http://freshmeat.net/projects/smsterm/
<g3nocide> gyaresu: all is well, i am now rocking it, just gotta set my res to 1600x1200 and im good to start installing stuff
<ks1> sivik, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343856 <--- read that
<Kronuz> very, VERY useful !find
<intelikey> ramza3 update-alternatives
<davascript_home> ramza3: i am not exactly sure on how to switch gcc version on ubuntu
<ramza3> davascript_home, I dont have gcc installed
<sivik> ks1: like i said,it was working yesterday
<ramza3> regular gcc I mean
<billy> why is it my screen goes black while I boot up?
<intelikey> ramza3 install build-essential
<emet2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ks1> sivik, well something has changed.. the file you are playing or something. please read
<godsyn> Hi, rather than attempt to suffer though the constant scrolling, would someone here PLEASE assist me w/ getting WoW to run in wine? I am currently in windows, but will swap to my linux boot, and when/if wow is working, I'll be rid of MS for good :) (need a helpful guru to take me under their wing)
<Ltar> How do I burn a data CD in ubuntu?
<bruenig> !wow | godsyn
<ubotu> godsyn: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<sivik> ks1: but it matters not what i'm trying to play, it does the same thing with video's/music
<ramza3> intelikey, what does install build-essential do
<ks1> sivik, if you would read it will tell you how to solve. I dont see what is so hard about reading
<bruenig> ramza3, build-essential installs packages necessary to compile stuff from source
<intelikey> gdm error !      no error message.     ?
<ks1> sivik, http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6314 ALSO reference to it there and HOW to solve your problem. It requires reading
<h4lfl1ng> no one?
<ks1> Issue #6 - MPlayer complains about "mp3lib"
<intelikey> ramza3 if you are going to compile you need to install "build-essential"  a meta package that depends on the essentials for building software.
<sivik> ks1: so its an issue with alsa?
<ramza3> intelikey, compile what?
<ks1> it is libavcodec/ffmpeg..
<Ltar> How can I burn a data CD in ubuntu?
<davascript_home> ramza3: gcc is the gnu compiler collection
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9041/, thats what i try when i am trying to play a a video
<bruenig> !burn | Ltar
<ubotu> Ltar: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<intelikey> ramza3 ignore me.
<stylin> hello, i can't seem to find information on enabling direct rendering with Intel 82810 and Edgy. Mesa's glinfo says 'Direct rendering: No'. does anyone have an idea of how i go about enabling 3D acceleration ?
<homanj> is ubuntu compliant with the new daylight savings time change?
<panfist> how can I submit an edit for this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ? I found a solution to a common problem when verifying an installation using fglrxinfo
<ramza3> davascript_home, yea I know, trying to point gcc-3.4 such that it is run as gcc
<bruenig> homanj, yes
<intelikey> <ramza3> can I just change 'gcc-3.4 (for example)' to gcc
<sivik> and i also have been having problems with firefox crashing without a report
<panfist> nevermind
<homanj> bruenig: thanks.
<ks1> sivik, is your using in the "video" group?
<davascript_home> i believe intllikey makes sense in his answers
<sivik> ks1: do what?
<davascript_home> if you install the correct tools the symlinks should be there on installation
<sivik> kd1: why is it trying to load a joystick?
<Gesus> hi i have just mounted an ext3 partition and i'm trying to write to the drive but it is telling me i don't have permission.  how do i change these permissions?  in fstab i've got "defaults,rw,user,errors=remount-ro" as the options.  is that right?  i am pretty much a noob.
<ekimus> panfist: click "login to edit" at the top of the page?
<sivik> ks1: there is nothing on this page: http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6314: about sound or alsa
<intelikey> Gesus  ",rw,user,"  is not needed.      sudo chmod <perms> /mount/point/of/the/fs
<davascript_home> Gesus if you moutn it as root it will be owned by root
<ks1> sivik, your problem is not related to alsa... mp3lib/ffmpeg problem.
<ekimus> Gesus: you need to chown and/or chmod the mountpoint
<ks1> sivik, http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.misc/browse_thread/thread/63f0fc3936ff9ecd/6f34a3c38833c253?lnk=st&q=%5BVO_3DFX%5D+Unable+to+open+%2Fdev%2F3dfx.&rnum=1&hl=en#6f34a3c38833c253
<davascript_home> try as root chown -R <username> /path/share
<panfist> ekimus: yeah i found it, i said nevermind right after i asked, but its nice to know that someone's listening
<crimsun> jmworx: tonight. I'll upload it to -updates, and then it should be accepted in the morning (EU business hours)
<ks1> that is for your video problem
<ekimus> :)
<sivik> ks1: ok
<intelikey> davascript_home ext#.   the ownership and perms are on the fs.  mount doesn't affect them
<apallo> how do i install a gdm theme i just downloaded?
<sivik> so its an issue with my video card
<intelikey> davascript_home i believe you were thinking  M$ fs's
<ks1> sivik, basically in mplayer you need to select ffmpeg (has to be installed already, which it should be) and also a video out that works.
<sivik> ks1: but it isn't working in xine or totem either
<davascript_home> nah samba mounts on root in gentoo will be owned by root until chowned to owner
<davascript_home> habit
<sivik> its not just a mplayer issue, mplayer just outputs stuff when i run it from terminal/konsole
<ks1> sivik, try installing ffmpeg
<ekimus> intelikey: but the permissions of the mountpoint itself affect them if i remember right so davascript_home is right to some extent..
<davascript_home> thank you ekimus
<ks1> sivik, totem/xine should output also to terminal
<sivik> ks1
<sivik> ks1: let me show you what xine does
<intelikey> ekimus owning it and chmoding it yes.  mount   no.
<hooloo> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to see a networked printer on an Apple Airport Extreme
<davascript_home> well ok if root did mkdir then the moutnpoint would keep root perms
<sivik> ks1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9042/ thats all that is outputed
<davascript_home> due to the fact that root is the owner of the moutn point
<ekimus> intelikey: arguable (but it's 0423am here and I'm to tired to do that...)
<hooloo> The printer is a Canon i320
<bimberi> apallo: System -> Administratoin -> Login Window, Add
<intelikey> no the dir is not affecting it either.  it's the actual fs.   the mountpoints perms will revert when umounted.
<GaiaX11> Which is the best email account to register in my kopete/gaim?  bla_bla_bla@hotmail.com or bla_bla_bla@msn.com or other ?
<jmworx> crimsun: thanks
<Ltar> there's been a change to DST?
<davascript_home> they have nothign to revert to if root made the dir
<ks1> sivik, ive referenced you to all that i can find for your problem. Maybe someone else has faced that problem before.
<ekimus> hmm ok then it was some bsd where you had to set the mountpoint permissions to allow users to access it...nevermind
<apallo> i'm trying to use the theme preference thing and it keeps telling me that the file format is invalid
<ekimus> <- getting caffeine
<xyz-abc> please help, I cant find/launch the NTFS Configuration Tool
<sivik> ks1: but what bothers me, is that it started today
<apallo> using gnome
<xyz-abc> please help, I cant find/launch the NTFS Configuration Tool!
<ks1> sivik, i dont know why it would just start happening. Are you sure you didn't change something?
<wifioh> is there any way to force checkinstall into not using the packagename-version-release.deb syntax. i'd like checkinstall to use packagename-version.deb syntax instead
<xyz-abc> please help, I cant find/launch the NTFS Configuration Tool!
<davascript_home> is there anyone who knows howubuntu manages kernels
<apallo> stupid xchat
<davascript_home> through apt
<VoX> xyz-abc: stop repeating.
<xyz-abc> sorry
<crimsun> davascript_home: would you rephrase the question, please?
<bimberi> apallo: System -> Administratoin -> Login Window, Add
<Concorde> Hi Guys, Just wanted to say that I enjoy using Ubuntu
<xyz-abc> are you saying that to me?
<davascript_home> kernel managemant as afar as upgrading or using another flaver
<weijie902> Concorde: congrats and welcome
<crimsun> davascript_home: right, but your question currently is too vague. What do you wish to know specifically?
<hooloo> My printer apparently isn't supported in Linux, but I got it working under Mac OS X, which also uses CUPS.
<apallo> thanks bimberi!
<Crescendo> Oh my goodness.  I didn't know you could hover over an MP3 and have it play.
<Crescendo> I <3 Ubuntu.
<intelikey> davascript_home suit your self.
<xyz-abc> please help, I cant find/launch the NTFS Configuration Tool!
<sivik> ks1: it seems to be an issue with the kernel
<GaiaX11> Which is the best email account to register in my kopete/gaim?  email_account@hotmail.com or email_account@msn.com or other ?
<bimberi> apallo: yw :)
<sivik> GaiaX11, it shouldn't matter
<ekimus> davascript_home: it's just placing the image, initrd and modules in the right places and then reconfiguring grup with a script (some text processing)
<Concorde> Crescendo, I really enjoy using the Rhythm Music Player. Works very well for me :)
<VoX> xyz-abc: stop repeating.
<xyz-abc> why?
<Crescendo> Rhythmbox is hawt.
<craigbass1976> When you're setting up a web server, how do you set it up so that it runs on 8080 instead of 80?  I edited the conf file to listen on 8080, and the firewall has a hole at 8080, but still no love.
<xyz-abc> i really need help
<GaiaX11> sivik: Which is the fastest? Hotmail our Msn or other?
<Crescendo> Also, I love wget.
<intelikey> crimsun you good with gdm errors ?
<VoX> xyz-abc: maybe, just MAYBE if someone knew how to help, they would be already?
<ekimus> xyz-abc: probably nobody knows it
<crimsun> intelikey: only a small subset; what's the issue?
<xyz-abc> well... there are instructions and i follow4ed them precisely
<Rio> i got an error, saying "ProFTPd warning: not start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode, apparently. Check your configuration." what configuration would i be checking?
<pwnzorz> hey, does anyone know why the refresh rate in ubuntu is horrible?
<xyz-abc> but i just cant find the app
<davascript_home> so using any kernel image and compiling it placing it and rewriting grub files thats it
<arrenlex> xyz-abc: What was the name of the package you installed it from?
<davascript_home> easy enough
<intelikey> crimsun it just restarts and restarts....  no error messages
<hooloo> pwnzorz: What kind of monitor are you using?
<cosmo__> for webmail I would say Gmail, hotmail and msn are dog slow and a pain in the butt
<xyz-abc> ntfs-config
<crimsun> davascript_home: well, the package management infrastructure is a bit more subtle than that
<switchy> hi all, is there any way I can change the color of the highlighting that occurs when I select text?
<ekimus> xyz-abc: explaining your problem more precise is half the solution, which instructions, which package, etc, etc, yadda, yadda :)
<arrenlex> xyz-abc: Type "dpkg -L ntfs-config | grep bin"
<sm0k3d> does any1 know what port 58010 is? im looking at firestarter and the event log is showing a lot of people trying to connect to this port
<intelikey> crimsun X will run.   but gdm wont.  i have no clue why   ???
<blanky> hey guys what's a good samba gui frontend
<crimsun> intelikey: nothing odd in /var/log/gdm/:0.log ?
<hooloo> I can't make heads or tails of the printer configuration utility.
<ekimus> davascript_home: there's a more ubuntu like way just a sec...
<arrenlex> blanky: For configuring or for using?
<crimsun> (or $DISPLAY)
<intelikey> crimsun no error in /var/log/gdm/*
<crimsun> intelikey: breezy, dapper, edgy or feisty?
<blanky> arrenlex: er...I simply want to share my printer that's connected to this computer to everyone on my network like I do on windows, what should I do, do I need samba?
<intelikey> crimsun no error on the command line when starting gdm from console.
<xyz-abc> ok arenllex
<marx2k_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> blanky: Yes. Are you trying to configure samba to do this?
<intelikey> crimsun no error message in any xsession-error or /var/log/*     i'm at a loss.
<blanky> arrenlex: I don't know haha I'm completely lost I just figured I needed samba, I do, right?
<ToddEDM> marx, look for ENVY
<arrenlex> blanky: Yes.
<blanky> arrenlex: what should I do? I want a gui frontend if possible
<ToddEDM> marx2k
<intelikey> crimsun oh missed the Q  dapper
<arrenlex> blanky: A GUI frontend to what, exactly?
<arrenlex> blanky: Samba configuration?
<xyz-abc> it says its not installed :(
<Dougie> can anyone help me a but with loading the fglrx driver?
<arrenlex> xyz-abc: That would explain why you can't find it.
<xyz-abc> but i reallly thought i did install it
<arrenlex> Dougie: What problems are you having? How did you install it?
<Concorde> Nice chatting with you all.. Soon Windows will only be installed on my house :)
<hooloo> I'm trying to get my less geeky family members interested in Ubuntu, so I want the printer working.
<blanky> arrenlex: I guess, look man I'm at point 0, I'm wondering what should I do first, get a gui frontend for configuring samba?
<hooloo> Oh well. writing a device driver is a perfect excuse for learning C.
<crimsun> intelikey: and none of /, /home, /var and /tmp are full, correct?
<dEn_> help: i installed OpenSSh and when i try and connect to localhost i get this error ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host , my installation is default .
<arrenlex> blanky: Are you interested in sharing any folders or just the printer?
<Dougie> arrenlex: i used the apt-get and it installed off my ubuntu cd i used the ati guide from ubuntu and it installed everything and the resolution change and all that but when i check the fglrx driver is not loaded and i cant modprobe it or anything its just not there
<intelikey> crimsun correct it's not a disk space error
<pwnzorz> who actually only uses ubuntu??? just would like to know... ;)
<Dougie> pwnzorz as of now its the only os on my computer
<blanky> arrenlex: just the printer please
<intelikey> pwnzorz does only linux count ?
<davascript_home> a lot of peopl euse ubuntu
<arrenlex> blanky: What's your windows network name? Default is MSHOME.
<pwnzorz> yes
<davascript_home> 956 nicks in here
<blanky> arrenlex: HOME
<arrenlex> blanky: Pick a name for this machine. Like LINUXBOX.
<pwnzorz> so people actually use linux as primary...
<intelikey> i think the key word was "only" uses ...
<crimsun> intelikey: hmm, and startx works fine? Do you have an ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession ?
<davascript_home> default can be WORKGROUP on OEM dics
<Concorde> pwnzers, I use XP only in a virtual machine within Ubuntu. I will be removing XP for good (dual-boot right now) next week.
<blanky> arrenlex: BLANKY :)
<dEn_> pwnzorz:  its been a year since i switched to only ubuntu
<cosmo__> once I get this installed and running right the only reason I plan on using windows is for work and for some games, and thats only because the software won't run in linux
<hooloo> Just curious: is the kernel closer to micro or monolithic?
<davascript_home> <fully linux 5 machines
<arrenlex> hooloo: mono
<pwnzorz> zomg!! who can get all windows games e.g. half-life 2 workin on ubuntu/linux!!!
<davascript_home> <all servers at work run linux
<intelikey> crimsun .xsession  yes no .xinitrc   but i moved the .xsession out of the way and tested  no change.
<_cerberus_> does anyone know how to fix a freshly compiled kernel which freezes on boot just after registering usbhid? kernel is 2.6.19.7 and downloaded from kernel.org
<arrenlex> blanky: Pick a name for your printer.
<deep> pwnzorz: wine ;D
<Concorde> deep beated me to the typing
<cefx> or cedega
<deep> :D
<mad28> i give up
<Dougie> windows just got on my bad side too much and i decided i didn't want to use it anymore...i'm also building a mac clone and running osx-x86 on it but other then that i don't use anything but osx and ubuntu from now on
<mad28> can't get this ubuntu instalation going
<deep> Yeah, or cedega ^^
<mad28> :(
<Concorde> later all have a good night/day
<intelikey> crimsun gdm only gets to a (watch) cursor and resets.
<Dougie> arrenlex: did you see my reply on how i installed it and what not?
<arrenlex> blanky: Pick a name for your printer.
<cosmo__> luckily I got permission from my job to try and get their software to work on linux, I will be so happy if I can get it to work
<hooloo> I would use Ubuntu full-time if I could find a Final Cut Pro replacement.
<arrenlex> Dougie: Yes I did, but I don't really know how to help. I never had problems installing it, only configuring it.
<dEn_> help: i installed OpenSSh and when i try and connect to localhost i get this error ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host , my installation is default .
<blanky> sorry arrenlex ! was away, how about, printy
<deep> mad28: whats the problem?
<arrenlex> hooloo: Blender has a movie editing component. Have you looked into it?
<pwnzorz> who's seen kiba dock!
<deep> pwnzorz: i have. (:
<pwnzorz> who knows how to install linux drivers.. pm me!
<hooloo> And get my printer working!
<Dougie> arrenlex: its just not loading the module...idk why everything installed just fine i didn't have any errors durring the install
<deep> !anyone | pwnzorz
<ubotu> pwnzorz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deep> hmm (:
<arrenlex> Dougie: What happens if you try to load it manually? sudo modprobe -v fglrx
<intelikey> crimsun one other Q right quick.   what would be the proper way to start a gnome session from a console if i started X from root ?   will  gnome-session --display :0  work ?
<mad28> i cant get raid0 to be recognized on livecd
<deep> pwnzorz: what drivers? :P
<pwnzorz> idk just help me!!!
<x2mjokada> Hey guys, I'm wondering if there's a command to access the trash can, because I'm on fluxbox and I want to create an icon so that when I click on it it takes me to the trash can like in Gnome and KDE. If there is a command, what is its name? If not, what do you guys suggest I do?
<blanky> arrenlex?
<arrenlex> blanky: I assume you use cups for printing?
<intelikey> crimsun or am i in the wrong ball park there ?
<crimsun> intelikey: hmm, does stopping *dm, erasing /tmp's contents, and restarting gdm help?
<pwnzorz> pm me fools!!!
<deep> pwnzorz: you just want *any* driver? :D
<blanky> arrenlex: I assume that too haha, yeah I'm pretty sure
<arrenlex> blanky: Okay. Have you installed samba?
<blanky> no, should I?
<Dougie> arrenlex: install /sbin/lrm-video fglrx
<pwnzorz> grrrrr fglrx!!!!
<arrenlex> blanky: Yep. apt-get install samba
<pwnzorz> the driver that is ati and gets xgl workin!!!
<Dougie> arrenlex: FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<pwnzorz> or beryl
<ekimus> !language | pwnzorz
<ubotu> pwnzorz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deep> pwnzorz: sudo apt-cache search fglrx
<deep> :)
<Popoi> How do I install a .deb package based on x86 on my x64 system?
<intelikey> crimsun no   no change.
<pwnzorz> ....heh did i say a bad word 0.0
<cosmo__> so being a newbie I screwed up and downloaded feisty fawn, is there any way to go back to edgy without having to download a new iso and reinstalling?
<blanky> arrenlex: installed
<ekimus> pwnzorz: you were about to :)
<arrenlex> blanky: Run this: sudo wget http://68.148.168.84:8001/smb.conf.blanky -O/etc/samba/smb.conf
<blanky> arrenlex: awww :') you're too nice, thanks man
<hooloo> The 3d acceleration was on by default on my machine
<pwnzorz> GET MY ATI DRIVERS WORKIN I HAVE AN X1300 AND I'VE TRIED SUDO APT, ITS JUST DOESN'T WORK I THINK ITS A CFG FILE SRY FOR THE CAPS... =)
<hooloo> It works well.
<weijie902> hi guys do you think acer has good or bad linux support?
<blanky> arrenlex: is that all?
<deep> pwnzorz: ;<
<arrenlex> blanky: Now run the command "testparm"
<blanky> okay
<Dougie> arrenlex: so i guess fglrx is there but it's erroring out when you try to install it?
<arrenlex> blanky: As normal user, no args
<deep> !ati | pwnzorz
<ubotu> pwnzorz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<weijie902> pwnzorz: no caps pls
<mad28> anyone can help me to recognize a raid0 on a ich8r controler, with ubuntu livecd
<blanky> arrenlex: done :)
<billy_> why does my screen read "input out of area" while I boot?
<stb> can anyone tell me how to get a trash icon on my desktop?  i only see the icon on the panel.
<arrenlex> blanky: Any errors?
<xyz-abc> hey arrenlex, i installed another thing - ntfs-3g package, but I don't know how to launch it
<blanky> nope, none that I can see
<weijie902> stb: drag it over
<intelikey> crimsun anything else i might try ?
<arrenlex> Dougie: No idea, sorry... maybe they know more about fglrx in #ubuntu-effects
<blanky> oh wait
<pwnzorz> ...i've tried a bajillion million catrillion of those howto's it dont work!!!
<bruenig> xyz-abc, that is a driver
<blanky> arrenlex: hold on, I'll paste
<stb> 4 realz?
<blanky> !paste > me
<arrenlex> xyz-abc: Follow the guide.
<blanky> :P
<dEn_> weijie902: i have an acer aspire 1690 and every thing works with unubtu
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g > xyz-abc
<xyz-abc> bruenig, so?
<xyz-abc> ok
<bruenig> xyz-abc, it is not something you launch like an application
<pwnzorz> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<xyz-abc> i c
<Popoi> How do I install a .deb package based on x86 on my x64 system?
<ekimus> cosmo__: being a newbie: no - if want to risk breaking your system you can apt-get update && apt-get upgrade - then replace all references to feisty in your sources.list with edgy - apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and hope it still works. My guess is you will end up downloading an edgy iso either way :)
<xyz-abc> now i need to mount my windows ... somehow
<pwnzorz> how come the windows are so laggy in ubuntu...
<gesus> hi there. i've made a huge mistake and have screwed up my /etc/fstab file.  i did back it up in /etc/fstab.bak but, when i try to replace the new file with the old, it says the drive is read only!! i am using the ubuntu live cd at the moment.  help!!
<stb> that doesn't work
<deep> pwnzorz: ofc they do. And its simple. sudoa pt-cache search fglrx to find the package, then edit "driver "ati"" or whatever in xorg.conf to "fglrx"
<arrenlex> Popoi: You don't. You get the right one.
<Flannel> ekimus, cosmo__, downgrading isn't supported, and no, that won't work.  You'd have to manually pin each Edgy file back to an edgy file
<crimsun> intelikey: that problem I haven't seen. Did it just begin happening after some set of package errata updates?
<weijie902> dEn_: thanks... but im unsure about the newer ones
<mad28> deep ,can you help me to recognize a raid0 on a ich8r controler, with ubuntu livecd
<arrenlex> gesus: Open the terminal.
<deep> pwnzorz: you'r using the wrond driver.
<blanky> arrenlex: oh no didn't get any errors
<blanky> arrenlex: now what
<cosmo__> ok I will just download edgy then
<weijie902> gesus: u need to mount it as rw
<arrenlex> blanky: sudo /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<deep> mad28: no, im sorry, never done anything _at all_ with raid. :/
<ekimus> Flannel: i know downgrading isn't supported hence the 1st part of the answer :)
<pwnzorz> serious deep... dude i'm dumb *hits himself over the head
<arrenlex> gesus: What drive is ubuntu on?
<cosmo__> no big deal, was just wondering if there was a shorter way  =)
<blanky> arrenlex: done
<intelikey> crimsun sorta.  i installed gnome and gdm  and that started happening...   heh.
<mad28> thx anyway :)
<gesus> arrenlex: on hda1
<mad28> anyone can help me to recognize a raid0 on a ich8r controler, with ubuntu livecd
<dEn_> weijie902: theres a site some thing like linux devices and they have all laptops with what works and what dosnt google it.
<deep> pwnzorz: mabie you should read the howto's a bit closer? :)
<arrenlex> blanky: Now go to your windows boxen and open network neighbourhood and see if they have a new friend. :)
<pwnzorz> grrrrrrrrr
<billy> billy_ might have quit but the real billy is still here.
<pwnzorz> how do you make red...
<pwnzorz> I WANT RED
<arrenlex> gesus: sudo mkdir /target
<weijie902> dEn_: both dont show the new ones
<pwnzorz> RED RUM RED RUM
<arrenlex> gesus: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /target
<weijie902> pwnzorz: please shut up or speak normally
<stylin> does anyone know why a fresh edgy install would not have direct rendering enabled with Intel 82810 ?
<deep> pwnzorz: please be a bit nice.
<Popoi> arrenlex: but there is not such package :( 64-bit doesnt exist
<arrenlex> gesus: sudo cp /target/etc/fstab.bak /target/etc/fstab
<pwnzorz> i'm just havin funzorz
<arrenlex> Popoi: What program?
<weijie902> arrenlex: what about rw?
<intelikey> crimsun been running blackbox...   it still works fine.  but how to start gnome from the cli without a lot of fancy editing ???
<pwnzorz> i like you deep, you all right ;)
<arrenlex> weijie902: If he runs into problems, then we'll handle that.
<deep> pwnzorz: thanx, i guess.
<crimsun> intelikey: could just use ~/.xinitrc with "exec gnome-session"
<pwnzorz> now tell me how to make red@
<arrenlex> gesus: Did any of that produce any output? If so, paste it here.
<pwnzorz> @.@ red @.@
<intelikey> crimsun ok i'll try that.
<deep> pwnzorz: red?
<ToddEDM> !unrar
<pwnzorz> that red!
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mad28> !raid
<deep> pwnzorz: mabie you'r using highlights? (:
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<deep> pwnzorz: you'r new to IRC?
<pwnzorz> i mean what you just did!!!
<pwnzorz> know, im using kde irc!
<panfist> not sure if this is the best place to ask this question but, i just got beryl working, except for one thing: i'm playing a movie under a transparent window, yet the background transparency of the window is a freeze frame of exactly what was under it the last time the window moved
<Flannel> !prefix | pwnzorz
<ubotu> pwnzorz: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<yurimxpxman> hey guys, I've got my local server setup in Ubuntu 6.10, but when I try to access a PHP file, it tries to download it. How do I enable the php module?
<deep> pwnzorz: you mean konversation? (:
<gesus> arrenlex: didn't produce any output.. i guess it worked??  i hope so.  i'll let you know in five.  should i restart now??
<pwnzorz> !prefix deep hi deep
<Flannel> pwnzorz: address the line, and clients do things (like making the tab red) to make it stand out
<pwnzorz> how do you do that!
<g3nocide> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrenlex> gesus: Hold on. Run the command "cat /target/etc/fstab" (without sudo) and read the output to make sure it's the correct fstab
<pwnzorz> you are addressed line now make it red: hi
<pwnzorz> darn
<pwnzorz> maybe if i curse...
<pwnzorz> ;)
<bruenig> pwnzorz is trolling
<_cerberus_> pwnzorz, write the name of the person you want to talk to first
<pwnzorz> i'm not a troll i'm a dwarf!!
<intelikey> ah crimsun you got me an error to work with now....   Fatal server error:
<intelikey> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<Popoi> arrenlex: Gnome hide and Seek..
<weijie902> pwnzorz: shut the fck up
<pwnzorz> deep hi
<pwnzorz> lol
<eyecue> um.
<eyecue> who was it that suggested the livecd?
<eyecue> i need help :)
<intelikey> crimsun permissions in /dev ?
<pwnzorz> deep !prefix hi
<ekimus> pwnzorz: nobody does that, the irc program you are using does that, kind of like an reminder from some calendar software pops up automagically
<deep> pwnzorz: look, highlights are what you'r thinking about. As for me, you'r nick get's yellow if you write "deep"
<panfist> is there a beryl irc chat
<Flannel> eyecue: help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<gesus> arrenlex: no it's not. i think i have frigging replaced my backup file with the one that i screwed up!! shit. can i pm you?
<crimsun> intelikey: hmm, interesting.
<pwnzorz> ...
<Flannel> panfist: #ubuntu-effects for ubuntu specific, #beryl for not
<arrenlex> gesus: Yes.
<deep> pwnzorz: and you'r line gets red if anyone writes "pwnzorz" (:
<ToddEDM> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pwnzorz> oooh!
<crimsun> intelikey: I wonder if it's some odd dbus/hal requirement
<arrenlex> gesus: No, because you're not registered. Join #arrenlex
<pwnzorz> deep: ha i made it red
<ToddEDM> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<panfist> flannel: thanks
<yurimxpxman> hey guys, I've got my local server setup in Ubuntu 6.10, but when I try to access a PHP file, it tries to download it. How do I enable the php module?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<deep> pwnzorz: to exaple, if i write "crimsun", crimsun's line will get red, or whatever he wants when he get's a highlight. ^^ Easy
<eyecue> um, what is the root password for the buuntu livecd
<pwnzorz> i know that geez!
<eyecue> :|
<intelikey> crimsun i bet that's it.  neither are running.
<deep> pwnzorz: :)
<pwnzorz> i mean using things like /action
<bruenig> eyecue, there isn't any, just do sudo command, and it will run as root
<Flannel> eyecue: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, as such, there is none
<deep> pwnzorz: ?
<pwnzorz> or stuffs like tahts
<pwnzorz> are you new to irc?
<eyecue> flannel; you know my situation for cryin out loud :)
<pwnzorz> :)
<eyecue> because this box 'does' :)
<intelikey> crimsun geneious you be.
<deep> pwnzorz: you mean real red, as anyone will see?
<_MMA_> Hey all you crazy kids. Please help if your interested: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378147
<deep> pwnzorz: that's just annoying
<yurimxpxman> Flannel: Yes
<intelikey> ok i'm out.
<pwnzorz> so
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<jmiller565> d
<deep> pwnzorz: dont use that. (:
<crimsun> deep: (but only if it's at the beginning of the line, since my irc client is odd)
<eyecue> brb
<pwnzorz> deep: no one asked you!
<Flannel> eyecue: No root password, unless you set it.  The liveCD doesn't have a root password, unless you've set it.
<deep> crimsun: haha, okay ^^
<blanky> arrenlex: I added the printer (It recognized it) and installed its drivers but it says access denied, unable to connect in the windows box, do I have to set some type of permissions?
<eyecue> then the livecd is wrong.
<bruenig> !offtopic | pwnzorz
<ubotu> pwnzorz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pwnzorz> deep: ill be back, i'm still using ubuntu live!
<bruenig> eyecue, what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> eyecue: Why?
<ekimus> yurimxpxman: what does the access log say? are .php files configured in apache[2]  to be interpreted by the php (and personally: don't use php, it needs lot of discipline to write nice code - use something like rails or pylons)
<blanky> arrenlex: maybe share modes = Yes instead of no?
<eyecue> i su to root on the livecd, and it asks for a pass, its not '' password/root or ubuntu.
<eyecue> anyway.
<eyecue> im out.
<deep> pwnzorz: okay, okay, take it easy. Be friendly.
<bruenig> eyecue, sudo command
<Flannel> eyecue: Ubuntu doesn;t use su, it uses sudo
<cosmo__> is it just me or are more and more people migrating from window to linux ever since vista came out?
<bimberi> eyecue: or 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<arrenlex> blanky: Wait, who is unable to connect to the windows box?
<kaozpirate> hi I have an ubuntu grub question
<deep> bimberi: is'n it "sudo -s"?
<blanky> arrenlex: no no no, windows box unable to connect to printer
<bruenig> or sudo su
<h1st0> IS there a way to search the bash history?
<ekimus> cosmo__: it's just you, it's always this way with a new windows version for some time...
<ToddEDM> i installed the .deb of unrar-free , but where do i find it ?????????????????//
<crimsun> h1st0: ctrl+r
<deep> h1st0: ctrl + r
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<blanky> arrenlex: windows recognizes the printer (it autocompleted the path) but then after adding it it says access denied unable to connect
<kaozpirate> i have my machine dual booted with Winxp and ubuntu dapper... XP crapped itself and I am scared to run the xp repair
<bruenig> ToddEDM, it is command line
<arrenlex> ToddEDM: dpkg -L unrar-free
<blanky> arrenlex: maybe /etc/samba/smb.conf share modes = yes instead of no?
<bimberi> deep: either, '-i' sets up the environment as if you've logged in as root.  Do both and check the result of 'echo $USER'
<kaozpirate> if I run the repair is it going to screw up grub and keep me from being able to get back in to ubuntu?
<arrenlex> blanky: My windows machines can see my printer with that file.
<bruenig> h1st0, cat ~/.bash_history | grep "searchstring"
<deep> bimberi: :O willdo
<h1st0> crimsun: deep cool ty.
<blanky> arrenlex: yeah mine too but mine can't actually use it
<h1st0> bruenig: ctrl + r is what I was looking for.
<cosmo__> from what little I have seen of ubuntu and some of the others linux 90% of the times seems to work as good as windows if not better in some way
<kaozpirate> i know WinXP changed the boot record of the harddrive correct?
<bimberi> deep: sorry, 'echo $HOME' I mean
<blanky> arrenlex: woops nvm, seems to be working
<h1st0> cosmo__: I'm much more happy now with linux than I was with windows.
<Khaatio> i eat three bigmacs every day
<yurimxpxman> I can't find anything in the logs mentioning my php file
<deep> bimberi: ah, yeah, noticed $USER too (:
<arrenlex> blanky: what? xD
<rusty> wuts better beryl or xgl
<rusty> compiz
<Flannel> rusty: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<ekimus> yurimxpxman: did you set apache up to handle php files correctly?
<sdrev>  does #ubuntu-effects do compiz support too?
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: Make sure you have php5.load and php5.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Flannel> sdrev: yes
<deep> rusty: beryl (: i think beryl is the contiued compiz
<Flannel> sdrev: it's all that fancy swirly stuff
<sdrev> Flannel,  thanks
<yurimxpxman> Flannel: I've got them in there
<cry0x> deep, beryl is a fork of compiz. Compiz is still being developed
<Khaatio> Slackware most excelent!!  Ubuntu not useful!!
<Rio> how do i uninstall a program?  (i just installed proftpd as an inetd server and it doesnt seem to be working.  i thought i would try to reinstall it as a standalone server.)
<deep> cry0x: aah (:
<tritium> jmworx: sounds like you got the answer, which is soon...
<bruenig> !offtopic | Khaatio
<ubotu> Khaatio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cosmo__> customization wise I am liking ubuntu much better than windows, plus with thing like beryl it seems to be as good as vista without the resource hogging and bloatware
* foutrelis slaps a large trout around a bit with Rio
* deep is using pure xfce, no effects-stuff ^^
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: and, php5.conf has two AddType lines, right?
<kaozpirate> so anyone have any ideas about dual booting?
<bruenig> !dualboot | kaozpirate
<ubotu> kaozpirate: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Flannel> !dualboot | kaozpirate
<deep> kaozpirate:  what about it? (:
<yurimxpxman> Flannel, yes it does
* Xenguy clutches his CLI...
<ToddEDM> arrenlex: is it  dpkg -L unrar-free filename.rar
<foutrelis> Rio: apt-get remove foo
<kaozpirate> i already have the machine dualbooted... but my windows screwed up and i have to reinstall it.. will that mess up grubs bootloader?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, you are looking for how to use it, not where it is
<Flannel> kaozpirate: you'll need to reinstall grub to the MBR, no big deal
<arrenlex> ToddEDM: dpkg -L unrar-free lists all the files in that package.
<rainwalker> Anyone here know anything about KeyTouch?
<Flannel> !grub | kaozpirate, first link
<ubotu> kaozpirate, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<foutrelis> Rio: I am not sure but you could try dpkg-reconfigure foo
<h1st0> !anyone | rainwalker
<ubotu> rainwalker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blanky> man, I guess I'll have to boot into windows just to have my brother print this crap
<Xenguy> any one
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<g3nocide> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kaozpirate> thanks guys
<ToddEDM> arrenlex: can i PM you ?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, do man unrar-free it will tell you
<apocalypse> Is it normal for a pentium III machine w/ 320mb RAM running xubuntu edgy to never run out of RAM but the processor is at 100% after doing anything from opening firefox to opening a termainl window?
<Xenguy> Beryl is eye-candy that has an inexplicable marketing hypnotic effect on terminal users of vista-like products...
<ToddEDM> ohh o k
<Xenguy> sorry, mistook myself for a bot there for a second
<rainwalker> I'm using the KeyTouch 2.2.2 package on Edgy, should I upgrade to the beta 5 package or stick with this one?
<dEn_> help: i installed OpenSSh and when i try and connect to localhost i get this error ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host , my installation is default .
<apallo> is there a terminal equivalent to dos's cls?
<h1st0> apocalypse: what kind of cpu?
<foutrelis> apallo: alt+f2 and type terminal
<dEn_> apallo: clear
<bruenig> apallo, cls is ...
<Xenguy> apallo: clear or ^-L
<apocalypse> pentium 3.
<apallo> thaks
<apallo> :)
<h1st0> apocalypse: mhz?
<bruenig> oh that
<apocalypse> h1st0: pentium 3
<ekimus> apocalypse: no,
<tj007s13> When i try to use vsftpd i get a "550 Failed to change directory." error...Can someone help me?
<foutrelis> apallo: read wrong. sorry :\
<h1st0> apocalypse: like p3 866?
<apallo> :)
<foutrelis> :)
<apallo> no problem
<h1st0> apocalypse: p3 1g?
<Xenguy> tj007s13: check your permissions; that is all :-)
<Flannel> yurimxpxman: Uh, hmm.  Stop apache (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop) then start it with apache2ctl, see what errors it gives
<cosmo__> yeah but for eye candy I find beryl to be much cooler than areo hehe
<Khaatio> Ubuntu strange name
<apocalypse> h1st0: sorry um. this is an old machine... um. .... how do i fin dout?
<tj007s13> Xenguy, how do i change permissions to this folder and all of its subfolders, I want to be able to read,write,execute,the whole works
<apocalypse> h1st0: 731.650
<ToddEDM> ok i see the manual, but i wish it would give an example, since im not too familiar with the command line
<h1st0> apocalypse: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bruenig> ToddEDM, I have unrar, the non free version, else I would install and see
<Xenguy> tj007s13: chmod -R
<h1st0> apocalypse: The system shouldn't be a dog.  Are you using the linux-image-generic kernel?
<Xenguy> tj007s13: man chmod
<ToddEDM> is there any unrar programs that are in .deb files?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, do unrar-free --help, should be some condensed help that will be more usable
<apocalypse> h1st0: 2.6.17-11-generic
<ekimus> it doesn't matter which PIII I'm running a P1 100MHz with ubuntu and it's neither swapping nor eating up all cpu..... ubuntu-desktop+firefox+terminal should at most have 1-3 secs 100% cpu (during app startup imho) or something goes terribly wrong
<h1st0> ToddEDM: there is unrar in teh repos
<ekimus> s/I'm/apocalypse
<ToddEDM> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ToddEDM> ok
<makuseru> Khaatio: its an afrcan word, meaning "Humanity towards others"
<h1st0> apocalypse: is it just opening firefox that you see it go to 100?
<h1st0> !rar | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<apocalypse> h1st0: when ever i do anything. Opening a command line, switching tabs in ff, switchign desktops, alt+tab
<ToddEDM> h1st0:  that one is not free though
<xyz-abc> arrenlex, still there?
<ToddEDM> i do have it, but being a noob i would like a .deb
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, the repos are debs
<h1st0> ToddEDM: What do you want to do?  Do you care if its free or nonfree?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, nonfree means that it is not open source, it doesn't mean you have to pay
<h1st0> ToddEDM: and not $ that is the software license free vs. nonfree
<ekimus> apocalypse: is that a slow hard disk in this box? - there's a possibility that your box is just waiting on blocking i/o and therefor has lots of system load
<xyz-abc> bruenig, can you help me install ntfs-config?
<ToddEDM> well if its non free, its prolly a trial or something
<h1st0> ToddEDM: nO
<bruenig> xyz-abc, no
<h1st0> ToddEDM: non free means its not open source.  Its still free.
<h1st0> !free | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<xyz-abc> mkay.. :(
<ToddEDM> ohhhh cool
<ToddEDM> thanks
<apocalypse> ekimus: i honestly don't know. the HD is probably as old as the computer is. IT was just an extra one sitting at home that was dying using xp so i put xubuntu on it.
<h1st0> ToddEDM: just install the nonfree version
<xyz-abc> i followed the directions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 exactly but it wasnt able to install ntfs-config
<h1st0> ToddEDM: sudo aptitude install unrar
<ToddEDM> ok lemme look for it
<arrenlex> xyz-abc: Yep. What's up?
<h1st0> ToddEDM: it will be in synaptic as well.
<xyz-abc> arrenlex, i just cant install the damn thing
<ekimus> apocalypse: you have a dying hard disk and install a new OS on it?
<ToddEDM> oh
<xyz-abc> i followed the directions exactly.. but it cant find the app
<ToddEDM> synaptic i like ;)
<xyz-abc> when i try to install it
<Shadow_mil> anyone here been able to connect motorla V3m razr up with Linux?
<bruenig> synaptic is a bit messy imo
<bruenig> apt-get is easier
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: I had it working once
<apocalypse> ekimus: well besides being old how are you sure it's dying?
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: how :(
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: I have tried everything I can find
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: there was some software I was using hold up let me see if I still have it.  I know it was a PITA to get working
<corevette> how do you open a .run file
<ekimus> apocalypse: you said 'that was dying using xp so i put xubuntu on it.'
<foutrelis> corevette: sh foo.bin
<dEn_> help: i installed OpenSSh and when i try and connect to localhost i get this error ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host , my installation is default .
<apocalypse> ekimus: sorry. i meant dying as in the computer was really sloow and froze a lot. i assumed it was because only 320mb of memmory
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: moto4lin
<ToddEDM> ok whats it called.... UNRAR-NONFREE?
<ekimus> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<tj007s13> whats the exact ubuntu command to chmod a folder to the equivalent of 777
<ekimus> !smarttools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smarttools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: I am using that now
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?.
<ekimus> !smartctl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartctl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: if you hold up i'll try connecting my phone real quikc I know there was some goofy setting I had to specify.
<Shadow_mil> ok :D thanks
<bruenig> ToddEDM, it is called unrar
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: gotta find the right usb cord hold up
<bruenig> ToddEDM, you have unrar, the non free version, and unrar-free the free version
<foutrelis> tj007s13: chmod 777 folder_name
<foutrelis> tj007s13: I think :)
<tj007s13> ok
<ekimus> what's that hd monitoring called again that any recent hd has included i thought it was S.M.A.R.T.
<owner> when i try to test a php file using http://localhost/test.php it gives me an error "Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<tj007s13> i will try
<apocalypse> !smart-tools
<owner> i dont what it is
<ToddEDM> i only see unrar-free
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<sandy16> how to use wild cards in wget?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, are you on edgy?
<apocalypse> ekimus: you're right it is smart. thugh i'm not sure what the name of the tool is. however doesn't fdsk check my HD's health everytime ubuntu starts up?
<tj007s13> :( now i get this error
<tj007s13> Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<tj007s13> Response:	500 OOPS: child died
<xyz-abc> hey arrenlex, how's it going..
<tonyyarusso> tj007s13: sounds like a bad combo of options in your vsftpd.conf
<ekimus> apocalypse: now thats fsck and it only checks your filesystem, you want smartd smartctl and such (can't remember the package name now)
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<apocalypse> ekimus; oh i see.. so i should just run oen of the smart toosl to check my harddrive helath?
<ToddEDM> yes bruenig
<tj007s13> tony: it was working before but i couldnt switch folder, gave me a 550 error, then i changed the chmod permissions and get that error now
<ToddEDM> im on edgy
<apocalypse> ekimus: is i tsimilar to HDtune for windows?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, close synaptic, open the terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and copy and paste this entire thing at once: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: Yeah there was something in preferences that was goofy i'm tyring ot connect to it now.
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: TYVM!
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: been working on this for hours
<omegacenti> Whats an easy way to add more resolution options to my Screen resolutions?
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: I remember I had to change the at vender ID and at product ID.  Everytime I launched moto4lin
<omegacenti> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ekimus> apocalypse: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/monitoring-hard-disk-health-with-smartd-under-linux-or-unix-operating-systems.html should get you started - haven't used windows in years (well not longer than 30 Minutes a week which were painful enough) so I don't know sorry
<ToddEDM> its working ... whatever it is, lol
<apocalypse> ekimus: thanks a lot. really appreciate it. and if you want to know painful. you should try vista........ omgg..
<bruenig> ToddEDM, it is enabling the extra repos, unrar is not in the main ones that are enabled by default being nonfree and all
<ToddEDM> ohhhh , coool so i will have more junk to download
<ToddEDM> thank you
<ekimus> apocalypse: i have a feeling i have to, need to test our company vpn with it and make sure it'll work :(
<Tonren> Can anyone help me get hibernate working?
<bruenig> ToddEDM, now you should be able to right click on a rar file and just choose extract here, if you want to do it command line, you will need to do rar e whatever.rar
<ToddEDM> lol , clicking is my thing
<bruenig> or actually unrar e whatever.rar
<ToddEDM> thanks man, i really appreciate it
<apocalypse> ekimus: wouldn't recommend it for anythign company related at all.
<ToddEDM> now i can watch UFC68
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: Yeah this program really sucks I remember this.
<ekimus> apocalypse: we won't get it (actually there's just one windows box left here) but we have quite a few customers that have vpn access and i have a feeling they really need vista because nothing will work anymore without it .oO(digging out old bofh phrases right now for that case)
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: I just wanna be able to upload and download stuff :(
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: Yeah I was able to get it working once
<LiENUS> why exactly is the package labeled firebird2-super-server if its firebird 1.5.3?
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56253&highlight=moto4lin
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: You donT have to worry bout the installing part.
<hanbus1> hey whats the beryl channel again?
<ekimus> hmm what's a good way to kill time while this iso image is downloading with 200kbs.... 2h to go.....
<LiENUS> hanbus1, #beryl?
<hanbus1> no, its like ubuntu- something
<hanbus1> i forgot
<LiENUS> the beryl official channel is #beryl
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: thank you
<LiENUS> the ubuntu beryl channel is #ubuntu-effects
<hanbus1> ty
<LiENUS> the #beryl people know beryl better though...
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<eontasticness> so i have 10 hard drives in my system whats an easy way to determine where i installed grub
<dustin> what is a text based cd burner program
<LiENUS> wtf eontasticness
<LiENUS> hth do you have 10?
<eontasticness> dustin: cdrecord
<dustin> the name of one
<eontasticness> LiENUS: i have Raid 6
<dustin> ok thank you
<eontasticness> and then two for the os
<eontasticness> 8+2=10
<omglazers> Anyone here use xubuntu over ubuntu? I was wondering how XFCE does compared to Gnome?
<bruenig> omglazers, I use it
<LiENUS> raid six doesnt explain hth you have 10
<omglazers> Heard xfce was a lot faster and less bulkier
<LiENUS> since ide supports 4
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: basicaly you need to get teh p2k values from moto4lin's wiki and plug those in.
<omglazers> bruenig: Happy with it? Just curious for opinions
<eontasticness> LiENUS: Serial ATA, welcome to the 21st century :)
<eontasticness> LiENUS: 8x250gb sata
<AndyTPO> Hello all!
<eontasticness> 8 sata channels on my motherboard
<ekimus> eontasticness: set up an iscsi target on that box?
<stone-unix> ekimus: http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/bells.htm
<eontasticness> then i have a pci controller with 4 more sata
<stone-unix> kill time
<wasabi> Heh. I've had 25 drives on plain ATA cards in the past.
<wasabi> Let alone SCSI.
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: ahh here we go http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Razr_V3m
<wasabi> eontasticness: don't worry about it. Just install grub on all of em.
<wasabi> That's what I tend to do. :)
<eontasticness> heh
<wasabi> Great backup.
<tj007s13> I tried to chmod my folder in linux, so i don't get the 550 error about changing directories in ftp, but when i do that i get a "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<eontasticness> i guess so
<bruenig> omglazers, xfce is great, there is nothing that gnome has over it, it is obviously much faster, but it doesn't really lose much as far as configurability. Like for instance it has keyboard shortcuts, but it allows you to bind them to commands instead of specific things that it already lays out which was a big plus at least for me (I hated the gnome "launch music player")
<highwaycop> i am a new linux user need helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<wasabi> I RAID1 /boot across ALL of my disks.
<wasabi> Sicne it's so small.
<eontasticness> i didnt even think about it
<wasabi> And put grub on ALL of htem.
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Shadow_mil hugs h1st0 
<wasabi> Then split the rest of the disks up into various things.
<omglazers> bruenig: Sounds like a good testimonial to me
<eontasticness> my fileserver running centos crashed the raid6 the other week
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: now to see if it will work
<eontasticness> so im trying ubuntu server
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: yeah i'm playing with mine to.  I remember it was a pita.
<wasabi> That way if any disk goes out, you can get the BIOS to boot from one of the drives.
<Neronious> when listing directories with ls how do i pause the screen?
<wasabi> Neronious: ls | less
<omglazers> !justask > highwaycop
<LiENUS> why exactly is the package labeled firebird2-super-server if its firebird 1.5.3?
<Neronious> thanks
<ekimus> stone-unix: nice link, i just wished the bunny splattered over the ground when loosing :)
<n-iCe> How can i install the lastest amsn version ?
<crimsun> LiENUS: different source package completely
<bruenig> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<bruenig> n-iCe, what version are you looking for?
<stone-unix> ekimus: you hate it?
<crimsun> !info firebird2-super-server
<ubotu> firebird2-super-server: Firebird Super Server - an RDBMS based on InterBase 6.0 code. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3.4870-10 (edgy), package size 1171 kB, installed size 2608 kB
<stone-unix> no way i think
<n-iCe> bruenig the lastest
<LiENUS> crimsun, what?
<LiENUS> crimsun,  that answers nothing
<bruenig> n-iCe, what number
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: YEAH!
<crimsun> LiENUS: read above.
<n-iCe> bruenig no idea which one is the lastest
<bruenig> n-iCe, well then it appears that it isn't that big a deal, just sudo apt-get install amsn
<crimsun> LiENUS: firebird2-super-server is a DB, not the firebird you're thinking of
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: IT WORKS IT WORKS!!!
<LiENUS> crimsun,  i know what firebird is
<n-iCe> bruenig that install the last version ?
<LiENUS> the browser is firefox not firebird
<n-iCe> i don't think so
<n-iCe> 0.96
<LiENUS> firebird is at 2.0
<ekimus> stone-unix: no but it would make missing one of those bells more fun since just landing is a bit boring imho (maybe there's an 'adult version')
* Shadow_mil hugs and dances with h1st0
<bruenig> n-iCe, you just said you didn't know what the latest was
<LiENUS> firebird package is labeled firebird2-super-server but its version 1.5.3, why?
<n-iCe> bruenig i joined to amsn channel and i saw it
<propagandhi> #antimicrosoft
<n-iCe> :) what i need to do
<crimsun> LiENUS: dude, you're not reading what the bot just pasted
<crimsun> LiENUS: it's a DATABASE
<AndyTPO> New Ubuntu user. Trying to install printer Brother MFC 420CN with USB connection. Printer shows in Add new printer as attached to computer but can not get it to work. Need drivers? Help please.
<stone-unix> ekimus: so bloody adult, :)
<LiENUS> crimsun,  i know its a database its on www.firebirdsql.org
<bruenig> n-iCe, what does this version have that you need over the repository version which is 0.95
<LiENUS> look at the latest version
<LiENUS> 2.0
<LiENUS> they're testing 2.0.1 now
<LiENUS> i've been using firebird for 5 years now
<n-iCe> briguyd i want to have the lastest version
<crimsun> LiENUS: and at the time of Edgy's release, 1.5.3 was in the repo
<LiENUS> then why is it called firebird2?
<briguyd> n-iCe, you mean bruenig
<crimsun> LiENUS: we don't update packages in a frozen release
<blanky> hey arrenlex, I'm on fluxbox and I need a way to access my 'trash can' through a gui file manager like rox filer, what's the path to the trash can? if there even is one?
<ekimus> stone-unix: i could say naked bunnies are boring - but that could be misleading (speaking of adult)
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: sw33t yeah it does.
<LiENUS> why label it firebird2 though?
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: cool
<n-iCe> bruenig ** =p
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<crimsun> LiENUS: because it's a direct inheritance from Debian
<arrenlex> blanky: Isn't it in ~/.trash?
<blanky> arrenlex: no such file, cap t and it works though
<arrenlex> blanky: Alternatively, look on the Desktop.
<bruenig> n-iCe, well here is the deal, if you can't think of anything that you want out of the new one, there is no reason to waste time explaining to you how to compile this which could be very involved.
<arrenlex> blanky: ~/Desktop
<blanky> arrenlex: in fluxbox?
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: it might be crappy, beats the hell out of paying for commerce software though
<arrenlex> blanky: Maybe ~/Desktop/trash
<crimsun> LiENUS: note how there are no Ubuntu changes. The source package was synced directly from Debian. If you have issue with the naming, file a bug on Debian's BTS.
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: Well I didn't know you could save the settings then run it as sudo like this.
<stone-unix> ekimus: enjoy, score high
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: that will take away the crappiness
<n-iCe> bruenig :o is difficult ?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know what folder the firefox plugins are in by default? can I just copy them over to my swiftfox plugins dir?
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: Should just work now anytime you sudo moto4lin I believe.
<Shadow_mil> lol
<bruenig> n-iCe, I mean someone comes in here asking for rtorrent which is way behind in packaging, then it is worth my time to explain it. But for a 0.1 increase and you just want it because, there is no reason
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: hrm.. now I have to find some skins etc... Hvae to check out the howardforums.
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<n-iCe> I want it cuz i read that the lastest version has display nudges and more things that i want =p , good reason ?
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: if you do find some, drop me a PM
<bruenig> n-iCe, do you know how to compile?
<n-iCe> hahha maybe buy maybe i don't knwo it by the name
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: once I take a lot at the skin files, it might not be hard to make your own
<AndyTPO> New Ubuntu user. Trying to install printer Brother MFC 420CN with USB connection. Printer shows in Add new printer as attached to computer but can not get it to work. Need drivers? Help please.
<billy> greetings everyone.  why would I have an unnamed window that refuses to close sitting on my desktop (after a crash)?
<Shadow_mil> h1st0: well I am hitting the hay, night
<jmiller565> let's say if you want to compile a program, how do you do it?
<billy> night Shadow_mil
<h1st0> Shadow_mil: l8tr
<bruenig> n-iCe, do you have the universe repository enabled?
<n-iCe> bruenig Yes
<Neronious> where is my cdrom in the file system? im having trouble navigating to it...
<bruenig> n-iCe, alright but you don't have amsn installed right?
<billy> Neronious, try in "media"
<n-iCe> bruenig i have it
<k0001> jmiller565, first make sure u have 'build-essential' package installed... then go to the directory where the source is... and: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<bruenig> n-iCe, ok well remove it with sudo apt-get remove amsn
<n-iCe> Done
<jmiller565> k0001: sweet thanks k0001
<apallo> in bash, is there a way to check a variable using or seperation? like ati or Ati
<apallo> ?
<Zambezi> Is K3B good and stable enough or should I consider burning with Nero Linux och burning in Windows?
<Zambezi> *or
<Dr_willis> apallo,  you mean case insenstive searching..
<k0001> Zambezi, it's safe and stable...
<eontasticness> k3b seems to work fine
<arooni> hey folks...... i cant see the xorg synaptics driver (the touchpad in syste=>preferences=>touchpad) even though it says its installed whne i do sudo apt-get install ideas?
<k0001> it's a pretty mature app.
<eontasticness> havent made any coasters
<nate_> my power went out today and this is the first time restarting my box for ~60 days but X failed starting and i know longer have a GUI screen, can anyone give me a hand out on where to start looking
<apallo> sorta, but i want it in an if statement
<K3nto> whats the command to list the hardware connected to your pc
<K3nto> !hardware
<apallo> like if a=b or c
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<eontasticness> K3nto: lspci
<Dr_willis> apallo,  one way would be to just use 'tr' to translate one variable to all uppercase, then check
<k0001> k31th lspci
<apallo> ahhhh
<apallo> ty
<bruenig> n-iCe, alright here is a slew of commands that should get most of it done: cd && sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep amsn && wget http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn-0.96.tar.bz2 && tar xf amsn-0.96.tar.bz2 && cd amsn-0.96 && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && sudo make install
<nate_> it's saying failed to load module "wmb" module does not exist
<Dr_willis> apallo,  may want to check the advance bash scritpging guide for othe rways
<ekimus> K3nto: lspci
<ToddEDM> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bruenig> n-iCe, get back to me if you get any errors
<n-iCe> oh god
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<ToddEDM> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Dr_willis> :)
<n-iCe> cd && sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep amsn && wget http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn-0.96.tar.bz2 && tar xf amsn-0.96.tar.bz2 && cd amsn-0.96 && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && sudo make install
<arooni> hey folks...... i cant see the xorg synaptics driver (the touchpad in syste=>preferences=>touchpad) even though it says its installed whne i do sudo apt-get install ideas?
<bruenig> n-iCe, you can run all that at once just copy and paste it
<n-iCe> all in one line ?
<Zambezi> k0001, Good. Then I just need to reinstall my computer cause I need a dualboot with Windows anyway.
<n-iCe> Done master
<n-iCe> :) bruenig
<omegacenti> Read the fixresolution howto but it didnt seem to work. Need to know where I can directly edit what shows up in System-->Preferences-->Screen Resolution.
<k0001> Zambezi ok
<eontasticness> omegacenti:  it's all in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  may be MUCH better idea to just manually edit your xorg.conf :)
<Dr_willis> backup your original
<Dr_willis> :)
<Lord_Maynoth> haha! that worked
<Lord_Maynoth> bye bye firefox hello swiftfox
<K3nto> damn ipods. Is there a recovery toll for ipods for linux?
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: I tried that, but it didn't seem to work, I even restarted X afterwards with alt ctrl backspace.
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<bruenig> !repeat
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pingpongboss> wtf
<mistone> lol
<nate_> my power went out today and this is the first time restarting my box for ~60 days but X failed starting and i know longer have a GUI screen, can anyone give me a hand out on where to start looking
<k0001> omegacenti, you can aways try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phig xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> highwaycop,  proberly not now. :)
<omegacenti> something bad just happened.
<bruenig> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k0001> or xorg-xserver... dont remember
<mistone> does wireless xbox controlls work via the wirless gaming rieciever ?
<mistone> *contollers
<nate_> the error is with nvidia
<mistone> if not I will attempt to make a driver for it
<Dr_willis> mistone,  id heard of others trying to use them.. not sure if they worked or not. :) check the wiki/forums
<pingpongboss> i've just updated ubuntu to feisty herd 5. are there any good unofficial repos that I can add?
<K3nto> mistone: MS released a reviever ro wrls controllers
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<bruenig> pingpongboss, what do you want to get
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<bruenig> !ops | HIGH-FREQ
<ubotu> HIGH-FREQ: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<omegacenti> k001 phig unknown option.
<bruenig> I mean highwaycop
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<[vali] > highwaycop: I CANT
<bruenig> not HIGH-FREQ
<mistone> K3nto: yea  I know I was wonder if it worked in linux
<mistone> I have been searching alot
<mistone> I can't find anyone talking about it
<ekimus> highwaycop: those messages ubotu just posted where ment for YOU! (sry for the caps)
<Dr_willis> we cant help if someone is flooding the channel. :)
<K3nto> mistone: not sure then
<pingpongboss> bruenig, nothing specific. I remember i did a search while i was on Edgy, and this guy had like 50 repos
<arooni> wow make them stop
<K3nto> mistone: probably
<Lord_Maynoth> is there a way to permanently change the priority of a program?
<mistone> yea I have been search
<k0001> omegabeta, try hone dash -phig instead of --phig
<mistone> *searchin
<omegacenti> hone?
<omegacenti> hone dash phig?
<mistone> ok so I will geek around with it if I get my hands on one ... I only have wireless controllers
<arooni> so does anyone know to make the xorg synaptics driver become visible in system => preferences ?
<nalioth> !paste | highwaycop
<ubotu> highwaycop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<k0001> omegabeta, typo... "one dash"
<alliantdevil> i have a quick question (hopefully) about mounting partitions if someone would like to PM me to keep the main channel clear for others
<bruenig> pingpongboss, well good unofficial repos are defined in terms of what you need, having a repo that doesn't contain anything you want is a bad idea because it is unnecessary and you never know it could have a different version of a package and mess up something
<Dr_willis> arooni,  I think you need to add an entry in the xorg.conf for the synatpic touch pad.
<AndyTPO> New Ubuntu user. Trying to install printer Brother MFC 420CN with USB connection. Printer shows in Add new printer as attached to computer but can not get it to work. Need drivers? Help please.
<nalioth> alliantdevil: just ask it here
<h1st0> highwaycop: what is it that you are trying to install?
<ekimus> lol pasting a flood to a pasteservice - wonderfull idea :)
<mistone> COPYPASTA
<pingpongboss> bruenig, understood, ty
<omegacenti> oh Boy, k0001, its now asking for sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng and vesa... which do I choos ?
<alliantdevil> well im needing to mount two other harddrives besides the main boot disk,
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
<highwaycop> can any one help me installing PCM (Personal Security Manager)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host210-2-164-25.isb.dancom.net.pk]  by nalioth
* highwaycop was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<bruenig> wow
<mistone> lol
<numist> ...
<h1st0> highwaycop: stop spamming.
<alliantdevil> and i can see the mount point
<alliantdevil> and they are all ext3
<mistone> DO IT
<ToddEDM> lol
<omegacenti> is spamming bannable?
<n-iCe> what a lammer
<mistone> lol
<n-iCe> god
<Dougie> whats the delete command?
<alliantdevil> but no access to them
<nalioth> !tell alliantdevil about ntfs
<bruenig> n-iCe, that still churning
<h1st0> Dougie: rm?
<k0001> omegabeta the default selected should be ok... if none, fallback to "vesa"
<Dougie> thats it!
<Dougie> lol
<omegacenti> k0001: Did you get that?
<alliantdevil> they are NOT ntfs, they are ext3
<n-iCe> bruenig still loading :)
<eontasticness> rm -rf /
<nalioth> alliantdevil: the information covers your question, please read it
<eontasticness> is more thorough
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<omegacenti> eontasticness: that joke is hostile.
<omegacenti> or is it *....
<Cpudan80> Does flash work with x86_64 yet?
<eontasticness> omegacenti: back 10 years ago i used to be able to get people to fall for it
<Cpudan80> erm natively that is
<h1st0> Cpudan80: if you use 32bit firefox
<Dougie> what about make director?
<Dougie> or make folder?
<xipietotec> I've got a problem, setting up my wife's computer, and the wireless card (a linksys card) is coming up all weird, for one its coming up as ra1, and the mac address id FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF...it's resisting changing it
<k0001> omegacenti, if you know your video card trade mark (intel, nvidia, ati, sis, etc...) then select it
<Cpudan80> h1st0: hrm - how can I do that?
<ekimus> Cpudan80: not in an easy way
<omegacenti> Okay, I just did the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phig xserver-xorg, and now its asking me questions i DO NOT understand.
<arooni> Dr_willis: i already have a listing for synaptics touchpad; have a look at my xorg config file: http://pastie.caboo.se/45248
<alliantdevil> im actually looking at the page right now nalioth, just tried it and now i do have access to it but does not show up on the desktop or under places like other mounted volumes
<Cpudan80> well that's disappointing
<MTecknology> I want to do ctrl+alt+f2 within a virtual machine but my system takes precedence over that... how can I send that command to vmware ?
<h1st0> Cpudan80: I believe there are howtos on the forums or in the wiki but flash has not been compiled for 64bit though.
<[vali] > nalioth: is there any help about ubotu ?
<omegacenti> No idea who makes this monitor, its a laptop.
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<nalioth> alliantdevil: you may need to use "ln" to create some symbolic links
<eontasticness> rm -rf * only nukes everything inside the directory you are in
<omegacenti> k0001: No idea who makes this monitor, its a laptop.
<omegacenti> Sorry.
<nalioth> [vali] : what kind of help?
<Cpudan80> Why doesnt adobe take 5 minutes to compile it for x86_64?
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  the vmware docs tell ya how.. but i forget.. :) ya got to do it a special way that i never can rember. :)
<bruenig> makuseru, you might want to give that a break
<xipietotec> I'm trying to get internet set up for her before I leave, this will be her first ubuntu install so I'm hoping to get this up and running quickly
<eontasticness> rm -rf / nukes EVERYTHING the user has permissions to
<h1st0> makuseru: what is ogm a video file?
<xipietotec> can someone help me?
<r4nge> x=`awk -F? '/$url/ {print $2}' $LOG2`  is there any way to make it so i can use $url instead of typing in the string i'm looking for\
<ekimus> eontasticness: well only is relative, depending on where you are :)
<omegacenti> so sudo rm -rf / is the worse thing you can do?
<bulmer> eontasticness: that is not very nice
<h1st0> makuseru: perhaps ffmpeg maybe what you are looking for.
<Neronious> can someone please help me i cant figure out for the life of me how to cd into the directory of my cdrom... im trying to do it for wine
<makuseru> h1st0: similar to mkv's it can have multipul audio tracks, and subtitles
<eontasticness> omegacenti:  yeah i would image so
<nalioth> omegacenti: yes, now can we change the subject?
<[vali] > nalioth: avaliable commands (like !ops)
<Dougie> whats the commands to make a directory or folder?
<blenna_unix> hello. looking for a way to edit iso files directly like ultraiso for windows. any good app?
<bruenig> Neronious, cd /media/cdrom
<omegacenti> I apologize nalioth.
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  i think it may be like 'alt-ctrl-space, THEN you hit F2 holding down the alt-ctrl keys
<K3nto> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<k0001> omegacenti then exit and manually modify ur /etc/X117xorg.conf
<nalioth> [vali] : /msg ubotu ubotu
<omegabeta> =/
<h1st0> makuseru: hrm... perhaps you need some video editing software like xinerama or something.
<bruenig> Neronious, might be /media/cdrom0 or cdrom1 depending
<K3nto> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<h1st0> !xinerama | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<xipietotec> I've got a problem, setting up my wife's computer, and the wireless card (a linksys card) is coming up all weird, for one its coming up as ra1, and the mac address id FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF...it's resisting changing it
<Dougie> its been to long sence i've used linux...:(
<h1st0> !cinerama | makuseru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mistone> I am curious if the wireless receiver for xbox is like a defualt joypad
<apallo> Dr_willis: about using tr to convert to uppercase...how do i do that (i can't get it working right)
<h1st0> hrm...
<[vali] > lol... so easy i didnt try it XD
<arooni> any ideas on how to make my synaptics driver work properlY?  my xorg config file: http://pastie.caboo.se/45248
<h1st0> makuseru: I'm trying to remember what its called.
<Neronious> ty
<ekimus> !synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<makuseru> h1st0: cinelarra
<makuseru> it wont do ogms
<Dr_willis> apallo,  id have to look for examples on the 'advance bash scripting guide' or some other bash examples/docs.
<omegacenti> k0001: I do not have that file.
<apallo> ahh
<apallo> thanks
<Dr_willis> apallo,  i dont do much scripting.. just a lot of reading. :)
<omegacenti> wait.. is there a /usr in front of that?
<apallo> is there one you could recommend? or just google for it?
<Dr_willis> apallo,  there may eve be some sort of case insenstice comparision operator check the bash docs
<Dr_willis> apallo,  'Advanced bash scripting Guide' for the 3rd time.  :) a MUST read..
<Dr_willis> heh
<h1st0> makuseru: yeah
<h1st0> makuseru: cinelerra
<ToddEDM> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<apallo> ok, ok, googling as we speak
<mistone> Dr_willis: advanced bash scripting... yea ... programming :P just write a program
<ToddEDM> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<xipietotec> attempting to reassign the MAC adress using sudo ifconfig ra1 hw ether 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:etc gets the following error: Commit: Host name lookup failure
<Dr_willis> im better at scripting in REXX :) heh
<mistone> advanced scripting is BS just code
<h1st0> makuseru: i'm sure you'd be able to do it in there perhaps #cinelerra there are probably many ways to do it.  I know ffmpeg might be able to add an audio track with ffmpeg -i video.ogm -i audio.mp3  final.ogm  or something to that effect.
<mistone> most of the time scripting is BS
<Dr_willis> mistone,  sure.. whatever. :)
<mistone> lol
<omegacenti> Alright, I have 2 resolutions I can possible choose as of right now, but I know 2 more are possible. When I look inside xorg.conf, I do not see a place for 2 different resolutions, so I cannot hunt down where screen resolution preferences is getting its info from. Anyone help with this?
<cliff> can anyone tell me why an aptitude install mercurial is going to install 55 pkgs, but apt-get install mercurial is only going to install 2?
<cyclops> Hello all, how do I connect my USB PDA to a specific serial port in the dev tree?
<Dr_willis> mistone,  dont make me hit you with my COllege Fortran Book! :)
<makuseru> h1st0: cinelerra wont recognize both audio tracks
<bruenig> cliff, are you sure those aren't suggested
<Dr_willis> *fortran*  ***shudder***
<arrenlex> cliff: aptitude installs recommended packages. apt installs only actual dependencies.
<mistone> cliff:  aptittude installs all the recommend packages to
<mistone> damn it
<lamchr> hi, does anyone know how to enable vga out on a laptop (i have an intel GMA 950 chipset)?
<owner_> when i try to test a php file using http://localhost/test.php it gives me an error "Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<owner_> can someone help  me
<mistone> nope
<eyecue> EGADS
<eyecue> SHES DONE!
<ekimus> !ask | owner
<ubotu> owner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> he did. :)
<nate_> alright i just rebooted and now X won't start stating something about nvidia modules not matching
<arrow> I'm trying to write a script that tells the date, does anyone know how to make 12 hour clock instead of 24?
<ekimus> !meta | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mistone> I think I scared him away
<mistone> lol
<cliff> bruenig, arrenlex, mistone: when I do apt-get install I only see 4 pkgs under recommended and 2 under suggested, so 8 total.
<AndyTPO> New Ubuntu user. Trying to install printer Brother MFC 420CN with USB connection. Printer shows in Add new printer as attached to computer but can not get it to work. Need drivers? Help please.
<h1st0> makuseru: maybe a post on the forums is probably your best bet or #ubuntu-studio guys might know.
<ekimus> Dr_willis: damn ubotu doesn't know meta :)
<arooni> when i install 'qsynatpics' i can do vertical scrolling .... but it makes my touchpad SOOO SLOW, and i 'm maxed in speed in preferences => mouse;   anyway to make my touchpad faster?
<Dr_willis> ekimus,  neither do i.
<h1st0> !printer | AndyTPO
<ubotu> AndyTPO: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arrenlex> cliff: Those recommends have their own dependencies.
<mistone> cliff: it has to install the recommended dependencies
<owner_> when i try to test a php file using http://localhost/test.php it gives me an error "Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"     can someone tell me what this error is
<mistone> how the fuck do you type so fast
<mistone> lol
<n-iCe> bruenig done
<h1st0> who?
<bruenig> arrenlex types slow
<arooni> how can i view wmv files in firefox?
<n-iCe> now ?
<bruenig> n-iCe, is it in the menu?
<deep> arooni:  vlc plugin ;)
<h1st0> !codecs | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mistone> nooo vlc plugin is evil
<AndyTPO> Thank you all
<arrenlex> bruenig: arrenlex isn't paying attention to this channel. :)
<mistone> mplayer plugin
<arooni> deep: how do i get that?
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know how I can change programs priority permanently?
<cliff> arrenlex, mistone: thanks. I should have known. seen as how I have you apt gurus on the hook, what is "packages will be kept back" about?
<arooni> sudo apt-get install mplayer plugin?
<deep> mistone: is it?
<n-iCe> bruenig :o o yeah it's
<mistone> I think so
<omegacenti> How do you add a resolution in Ubuntu (I have looked in fixresolution howto)
<deep> arooni:  apt-cache search mozilla | grep vlc
<Dr_willis> Lord_Maynoth,  cant say that ive ever seen that done.
<n-iCe> that's all bruenig ?!?!?
<bruenig> n-iCe, yep
<n-iCe> oh god
<h1st0> omegacenti: edit he /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n-iCe> Where did you find that command ??? bruenig ?
<deep> arooni: then, ofc, sudo apt-get install <package-name> :)
<cliff> omegacenti: you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and ad it to the display sub section "1920x1200" for example, when you find the section it will be obvious
<n-iCe> Thank you very much !!!
<Lord_Maynoth> Dr_willis,  is there anything from terminal you can do to change it?
<n-iCe> good :)
<bruenig> n-iCe, I made it out of my brain
<n-iCe> bruenig :o
<Lord_Maynoth> upon launch?
<mistone> cliff:  if you have a package that requires a older depency it can't ... but there is a way to fix that I forget how tho
<arrenlex> cliff: Means you need to install new packages in order to upgrade these, so apt is holding them back. Run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to new versions and install the packages.
<n-iCe> bruenig thank you really thank you
<n-iCe> :)
<Dr_willis> Lord_Maynoth,  check the 'nice' man pages perhaps for related programs/features? i cant say that ive ever needed to adjust a programs nice level or priority
<cliff> arrenlex, mistone: thanks very much
<mistone> baller is bALLIN
<pingpongboss> how can i dim my whole screen? i havent found any programs which can do that other than Beryl, which only can dim single windows
<baller> sup?
<mistone> I had to do it lol
<richiefrich> baller:
<mistone> BALLIN
<n-iCe> can you help telling me how can i active my tray icons? bruenig ? =p
<Lord_Maynoth> I am trying to find a way to boost the performance of swiftfox
<baller> my cursor keeps disappearing in GNOME
<baller> how can I fix?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: what control the brightness?
<Lord_Maynoth> it seems way to slow compared to firefox on win2k
<omegacenti> cliff: If its obvious, I must be blind. I tried adding stuff to the subsection display but I have so many subsection displays I don't know which is the right one
<pingpongboss> h1st0 right
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im trying to copy a file to a partition that is NTFS... i can read files from it, but no permission to copy files to it, anyone know how to correct this???
<h1st0> pingpongboss: can't you do it on your monitor?
<bruenig> n-iCe, for amsn or in general, are you saying you don't have a tray period or ...
<Dr_willis> Lord_Maynoth,  i cant say that ive ever noticed any problems with it.
<Dr_willis> Lord_Maynoth,  you got a low end system>
<Dr_willis> ?
<craigbass1976> ToddEDM, ususally linux can't write to nfts
<ekimus> why is amsn always reminding me of assembler?
<pingpongboss> h1st0, nope, ubuntu doesnt recognize the FN+Fx key combos
<arrenlex> !ntfs-3g | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<n-iCe> bruenig general, my programms don't appear there
<ToddEDM> yeah i installed 3g
<n-iCe> when i click  X just clode automatically
<craigbass1976> ToddEDM, there is a tool I'm told, but I can't remember what it is that allows you to do so.
<n-iCe> like the xmms or gaim etc
<n-iCe> doesn't show a tray icon why ?
<baller> help plz
<techie1> Good evening all. Is it my imagination or xp runs much slower than Ubuntu. I have a dual boot and had to go back to xp for something and noticed how much slower it runs!!!
<ToddEDM> hmm
<baller> this is urgent
<bruenig> n-iCe, try right clicking in that area, click add to panel, and then add the notification area applet
<h1st0> pingpongboss: No the buttons on your monitor
<Dr_willis> techie1,  its all the spyware and other crud. :)
<h1st0> pingpongboss: or do you have a laptop?
<craigbass1976> techie1, no, it's probably not your imagination
<pingpongboss> h1st0, nah, laptop
<ekimus> !ask | baller
<ubotu> baller: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> n-iCe, you will have to restart programs before they will appear in that tray
<h1st0> pingpongboss: ahh hold up let me see what I can find
<arooni> are there any suggestions to make my mouse faster?
<geeksauce> craigbass1976, you back?
<baller> i did ask - my curser keeps disappearing in gnome
<arooni> i mean my touchpad is moving the mouse sooooo slowly
<arooni> ideas?
<pingpongboss> h1st0, lol thx man. i've spent forever trying to get it to recognize the FN key combos. nothing worked
<techie1> <craigbass1976>yeap, I hadn't return since I installed Ubuntu and tonight noticed it!
<ekimus> arooni: apart from physical training?
<Lord_Maynoth> Dr_willis, just upgraded my ram to 512mb, its a AMD XP 2100+, 250GB SATA,
<Lord_Maynoth> Nforce1 motherboard
<richiefrich> ok how do i retore my Apple_BootStap ?
<craigbass1976> techie1, I notice it every time I have to fix someone
<richiefrich> Apple_BootStrap*
<h1st0> pingpongboss: What about system > preferences > Power management > Set display brightness
<arooni> ekimus: um so i have the acceleration turned up all the way to fastest... yet its sooo sllow
<cyclops> So, does anyone have any assistance for my issue with my Palm device USB in linux?
<techie1> <craigbass1976>yeap, unbelievable!
<craigbass1976> techie1, someone's windows box.  Sorry, I meant to hit ' and got enter instead
<richiefrich> i overwrote it when reinstalling OSX
<Lord_Maynoth> Dr_willis, do you think xubuntu would benefit me with my hardware?
<richiefrich> and now i cant boot to ubuntu
<pingpongboss> h1st0, set display brightness? i dont see it in my dialogue
<pingpongboss> h1st0, but ur not hte first one to mention that
<omegacenti> Bah, I've tried. oh well. My resolution will be forever stuck.
<nate_> i have a module mismatch in X vs. Nvidia modules
<pingpongboss> h1st0, maybe somehting's wrong with my installation of Feisty...
<techie1> <craigbass1976>the only slag... a minor one is the inability to transfer audio from a handheld via usb cable because linux do not have the driver yet. I might have to buy another gyzmo!
<pingpongboss> h1st0, clean install tho =/  tried with edgy too.. no luck
<richiefrich> hmm no ibook ppl here?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: well no ifyou are using fiesty thats a different story.
<pingpongboss> h1st0, really? cause edgy had the exact same dialogue
<n-iCe> thank you again bruenig
<ekimus> arooni: i don't use X with my ubuntu installs but I know x.org can do it http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-mentors/2006/000023.html indicates a few options (being on os x here and don't have access to an X.org-enabled box atm)
<h1st0> pingpongboss: or you can use xgamma
<n-iCe> i think is done
<dgoodwin1976> Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my Acer 5100 laptop. It came with Vista but I repartitioned the hard drive and everything works great. Wireless was a bit tricky but got that working. Awesome distro......
<n-iCe> i need to go have a nice day / night thank you
<pingpongboss> h1st0, ah, think i might try that out
<craigbass1976> techie1, really... I thought it would just show up as an other drive.  I've hooked an ipod up to Fedora and had no trouble.  Also the mp3 and mp4 players we got my son for birthday and x-mas.
<richiefrich> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<mistone> wireless works when I install one pacakage
<pingpongboss> h1st0, just a sudo aptitude install xgamma should do?
<ekimus> arooni: it's in the lower third of the message
<mistone> I burned to CD
<Joshooa> Has anyone ever had Firefox not load a page, even though you're online?  It just says done and everything is grey?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: you should already have that.
<mistone> and doubled clicked the package
<mistone> wireless then works
<h1st0> pingpongboss: just xgamma -gamma 0.1   in a terminal
<richiefrich> what no more support after Edgy
<richiefrich> im pissed now
<pingpongboss> h1st0, k
<h1st0> pingpongboss: should decrease your brightness
<pingpongboss> holy ***
<pingpongboss> everything's inverted lawl
<techie1> Can anybody comment? Is Vimtutor "quite complete" as it relates to terminal tutorial or anything better out there!
<Joshooa> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<pingpongboss> oh crud, help me lol. i cant even see ur name anymore...
<h1st0> pingpongboss: well try playing witht he values
<h1st0> pingpongboss: try xgamma -gamma 1.0
<richiefrich> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> heh
<B|00d|u5T> what up all
<pingpongboss> h1st0, ah, highlighting the whole screen makes a course white text
<ekimus> richiefrich: just send you ppc box to me if you don't have any use for it now that ubuntu doesn't support it any more :)
<pingpongboss> h1st0, how can i get it back to normal?
<Aardfox> how do i know if a processor will work with my current motherboard?
<pingpongboss> h1st0, xgamma -gamma 1?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: -gamma 1.0  I believe would be normal
<mistone> ppc sucks
<EaglesNestOne> Hi
<richiefrich> ekimus: ill install gentoo
<pingpongboss> h1st0, lol back to normal. that was scary
<richiefrich> ekimus: at least ill get support
<mistone> srsly if you install gentoo I will strangle you
<omegacenti> Okay, I tried, I edited out everything except for one display subsection with the defaulgt depth and put in something like: "1280x768" "800x600" "640x480". What did I do wrong?
<techie1> Can anybody recommend a good audio recorder to be used in Ubuntu?
<B|00d|u5T> has anybody played with dvdxcopy in wine on ubuntu?
<mistone> use mac osx
<h1st0> pingpongboss: yeah try like .9 or .8 or something play with the values
<richiefrich> mistone: >
<mistone> its a decent OS
<richiefrich> mistone: no it sucks
<wastrel> hi mister_roboto
<mistone> why
<pingpongboss> h1st0, it seems like it's changing my colors along with the brightness.
<wastrel> er, hi mistone
<mistone> yo
<richiefrich> cause it is a mch BSD
<ekimus> mistone: you have a device that can do that over standard tcp/ip? I'd love to get one too
<EaglesNestOne> I have installed ubuntu onto my spare 10GB hard drive. How do i uninstall it?
<richiefrich> it isnt even BSD
<h1st0> pingpongboss: yeah You can change Red Green or Blue idependantly but -gamma should just change all of them.
<mistone> a DS
<ekimus> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> ekimus: lol
<B|00d|u5T> anybody have a link that explains how to get latest ati radeon drivers
<EaglesNestOne> where do i type !uninstall
<pingpongboss> h1st0, dang, i dont know if i can use that then. i often watch videos, and the change in color would screw it up :x
<h1st0> pingpongboss: there is rgamma ggamma and bgamma
<mistone> DS are magic
<pingpongboss> h1st0, but thte .9 and .8 arent too bad
<EaglesNestOne> in command prompt (termanal)
<mistone> lol
<mistone> thats not english
<ekimus> richiefrich: i know there's some howto for that in the wiki :)
<h1st0> pingpongboss: yeah doing like .9 should jsut decrease brightness hsouldn't change the colors.
<mistone> it has teleport powers
<pingpongboss> h1st0, but i have to install those right? no command completion for it
<B|00d|u5T> EagleNestOne -- what do i type to find the drivers?
<Aardfox> how do i know if a processor will work with my current motherboard?
<richiefrich> ekimus: yeah but i need another BootStrap partiton cuse i use UFS
<richiefrich> ekimus: not HFS+
<EaglesNestOne> where do you type !uninstall
<wastrel> mistone:  if you're looking for help with ubuntu, you're in the right place.  otherwise, please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<CaptainMorgan> !emergency startup disk
<h1st0> pingpongboss: Install what?
<mistone> I was
<richiefrich> ekimus: ppc ubuntu channel ?
<CaptainMorgan> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> there has to be one
<techie1> <EaglesNestOne>which chat program are you using mirc?
<arrenlex> !livecd | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<nalioth> richiefrich: you can ask your ppc questions here
<EaglesNestOne> you mean the disk you have to burn?
<ekimus> EaglesNestOne: forget that, in essence it's just formatting the hard disk where ubuntu is installed booting windows going to cmd and type fdisk /fixmbr (don't blame me if this breaks things)
<richiefrich> nalioth: i have
<pingpongboss> h1st0, the alternative *gamma programs u mentioned
<techie1> <EaglesNestOne>if so you type !uninstall on the lower part of your mirc
<B|00d|u5T> EaglesNestOne --- im just tryin to figure out of i have up to date drivers on here
<nalioth> richiefrich: sorry, i have been afk
<pingpongboss> h1st0, i have a feeling they'll just do the same thing tho oO
<h1st0> pingpongboss: no...
<shatrat> What does "uname -r" return if youre on a 64 bit install? still -generic?
<richiefrich> nalioth: ok then i need to make another Apple_BootStrap for yaboot
<richiefrich> nalioth: cause i have OSX on "UFS
<ekimus> richiefrich: i don't have a ppc, sadly enough
<h1st0> pingpongboss: xgamma -rgamma 1.0   would set the Red to 1  then there is -bgamma -ggamma switches also.
<techie1> <EaglesNestOne>a chat window will open with a name ubotu (a robot of information in here). Within that chat run the !install tells ubotu you need that information. A link will be provided to you.
<pingpongboss> h1st0, oh >_<
<nalioth> richiefrich: and you can't do this because . . .  .?
<richiefrich> ekimus: there nothing special
<h1st0> pingpongboss: but just specifying -gamma should change them all evenly.
<omegabeta> really odd, I used d4x and it only downloaded 300mb of a 4.6 gig file and said it was done =/
<h1st0> pingpongboss: if you just type in xgamma buy itself it will show what the currnet gama is at.
<omegabeta> i think ive downloaded like 14 gig trying to get two 4 gig files today
<ekimus> richiefrich: yeah but I could get hands on experience with endian aware network code in the lower levels :)
<B|00d|u5T> EaglesNestOne -- has like 80 diff ppl askin 80 diff questions
<B|00d|u5T> heh
<pingpongboss> h1st0, i see. I hope that there's another way tho... the change of colors isnt something i want
<ekimus> richiefrich: and it would be just nice to have
<pingpongboss> h1st0, or do u think that's my only option
<EaglesNestOne> im confused
<arooni> hey fokls i have a sound issue
<shatrat> Can anyone tell me what the "uname -r" says for a 64 bit install?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: It should be changing the colors
<theo_> Can someone help me tweak my Wine so I can install a windows program?
<arooni> i can only hear sound when i plug my headphones in.... any ideas?
<pingpongboss> h1st0, what's the brightness control thing in gnome-power-manager everyones talking about?
<EaglesNestOne> ill type it again
<h1st0> pingpongboss: typing in xgamma -gamma 0.9  should just dim your screen
<arooni> is there anyway of making beryl-manager active on startup
<Aardfox> Does anyone have an answer to my question?
<EaglesNestOne> I have installed ubuntu onto my spare 10GB hard drive. How do i uninstall it?
<richiefrich> nalioth:  i cant do it from OSX and i well lets say i made yaboot use the one that was  there.. and now heh i cant boot to OSX cause  i over wrote that AppleBootStap
<ekimus> EaglesNestOne: in essence it's just formatting the hard disk where ubuntu is installed booting windows going to cmd and type fdisk /fixmbr (don't blame me if this breaks things)
<EaglesNestOne> does anyone have an awnser to my question
<pingpongboss> h1st0, yea but just barely. if i go beyond 0.9 then the colors just dont look right
<B|00d|u5T> im just tryin to find the command in terminal that tells me what version of drivers i have for my vid card
<h1st0> pingpongboss: I'm wondering if the brightness control in gnome-power-manager is dependent on your video card or not.  I don't hav ehte option.
<EaglesNestOne> k thx
<h1st0> pingpongboss: hold on let me try
<pingpongboss> h1st0, weird. i'm using intel integrated
<h1st0> pingpongboss: No its not changing colors for me.  ITs just dimming the screen
<nalioth> richiefrich: use a PowerPC liveCD
<shockwave1> Hi
<omegabeta> 378842 mb is not 4.6 gig is it?
<richiefrich> nalioth: and use mac-fdisk?
<TM|AMD64> no.
<shockwave1> can someone help me install the newest "widelands" game. the one i have keeps crashing
<pingpongboss> h1st0, dam.. wtf.. when i do it, everything becomes all "earthly"
<TM|AMD64> it's abut 36GB
<pingpongboss> h1st0, do u think running beryl has anything to do with it?
<nalioth> richiefrich: gparted or parted (if you are comfortable with the console)
<arooni> how do i invoke a terminal on startup?
<omegabeta> i meant kb
<richiefrich> yeah i likes the console
<omegabeta> :P
<TM|AMD64> no.
<pingpongboss> h1st0, anything below .5 makes text unreadable for me
<richiefrich> arooni: you want to not boot into the GUI ?
<B|00d|u5T> is there a command in terminal that tells u ur vid card info?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: could be beryl.  But .5 is pretty damn low.
<TM|AMD64> 378842MB is about 36BG.
<pingpongboss> h1st0, it looks like it's ramping up the contrast the lower i go
<h1st0> pingpongboss: I know .1 for me is unreadable as well.
<bulmer> hwinfo
<arooni> richiefrich: no, i want x, but i want to see a termianl window when i boot up
<pingpongboss> h1st0, white spaces are super bright still
<h1st0> pingpongboss: what type of laptop do you have?
<pingpongboss> h1st0, toshiba.
<nalioth> B|00d|u5T: sudo lshw will do it
<richiefrich> arooni: you want to see the bot process?
<richiefrich> boot*
<pingpongboss> h1st0, are ur white areas dimming too?
<B|00d|u5T> nalioth -- thanx bro how do i know the newest ati radeon driver avail so i can compare and see if i need to update?
<h1st0> pingpongboss: let me check
<pingpongboss> h1st0, kk
<bulmer> arooni ctrl+alt+f1 will show you your boot process, assuming its not in quiet mode
<nalioth> !tell B|00d|u5T about ati
<richiefrich> arooni: or you mean when your WM loads you want a terminal to load also?
<shockwave1>  can someone help me install the newest "widelands" game. the one i have keeps crashing. I couldn't find a deb file and don't really know how to install other files
<h1st0> pingpongboss: yeah not as much as the other areas.
<pingpongboss> h1st0, yea.. :(
<h1st0> pingpongboss: have you tried looking the forums or on the wiki?
<pingpongboss> h1st0, tried searching everywhere
<arooni> richiefrich: yes
<arooni> i got it now i think
<pingpongboss> h1st0, there' are a few programs that are supposed to do it
<mlw4428> Hi all!
<pingpongboss> h1st0, but they either have to be compiled or they just dont work
<pingpongboss> h1st0, and compiling them never goes right for me
<TM|AMD64> prob, mlw4428?
<gyaresu> shockwave1: If you provide a link to the software it should be easier for us to help you.
<h1st0> pingpongboss: maybe make a post on the forums i'm sure there is someone with a laptop that would know how.  THere also might be settings you could put in xorg.conf that would do it.
<pingpongboss> h1st0, even though i compile alot of other htings just ok
<pingpongboss> h1st0, good idea
<shockwave1> gyaresu: ok hold on
<mlw4428> Question actually is there a fiesty fawn equiv for kbuntu?
<wastrel> i like wiki
<h1st0> pingpongboss: I would post your model number as well. Because someone i'm sure has had the same experience
<h1st0> mlw4428: yes
<B|00d|u5T> well i mean it tells me exactly what kidna card  have sooo i imagine i have the driver i need right??
<pingpongboss> h1st0, kk
<shockwave1> gyaresu: http://xoops.widelands.org/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=
<h1st0> mlw4428: join #ubuntu+1 for fiesty questions
<mlw4428> kk
<shockwave1> gyaresu: thanks for your help
<nothlit> is there any reason why after changing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base would give a kernel boot OOM?
<arooni> i can only hear sound when i plug my headphones in.... any ideas?
<Xenguy> arooni: check your cables ;-)
<pingpongboss> h1st0, thanks for you help
<Joshooa> what is the ! used for and what should I search for to read about it?
<arooni> Xenguy: um well i know sound *can* come out my laptop speakers.... because i did something to make it so that it only came out of my headphones
<arooni> just dont remember what :(
<arrenlex> Joshooa: In this channel? Or in bash?
<Xenguy> hahah
<Joshooa> in IRC, sorry
<Joshooa> like when I do...
<Joshooa> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<B|00d|u5T> does anybody have any idea how to install something on wine
<arrenlex> Joshooa: For telling our resident chatbot, the great and powerful ubotu, that you want to tell him something. :)
<Joshooa> I see he tells me, but, what do I look for online to read about whatever that thingy is
<omegacenti> Okay, I restarted completely, and I still cannot see the resolutions I put in my xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050/
<Joshooa> Oh
<omegacenti> So please, if this is an easy fix, enlighten me.
<arrenlex> Joshooa: To read about kde? Go to one of those links or google kde.
<noodles12> what's the command to find out what type of ram you have? (ddr2-667 or 533?)
<wastrel> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cosmo__> I haven't gotten the nvidia drivers installed yet (because i accidently got the feisty fawn instalation and am now downloading 6.10) but just curious, does ubuntu support dual monitors?
<wastrel> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Joshooa> Oh no, like, to learn about / stuff I know I need to look up commands, I thought I could look up IRC something to learn about ! and other related things
<wastrel> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<bayziders> how do i find out my defualt gateway?
<wastrel> Joshooa:  you can /msg ubotu   to ask it questions without bothering the channel
<Aardfox> How can i tell if a processor I want to buy will work with my current motherboard?
<wastrel> Joshooa:  for irc commands you can do /help
<Joshooa> wastrel: Thanks that's handy
<gyaresu> shockwave1: Did you download this package? "Linux package Widelands-build10rc-linuxi386.tar.bz2"
<Joshooa> Also, do I just type in [name] : to make it know I'm talking to someone, or is there a command for that?
<shockwave1> gyaresu: no not yet
<h1st0> bayziders: ifconfig
<omegacenti> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gyaresu> !tab | Joshooa
<ubotu> Joshooa: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wastrel> Joshooa:  if you're talking to someone in the channel just put their name anywhere in the message
<arooni> i can only hear sound when i plug my headphones in.... any ideas?
<Xenguy> heh
<gyaresu> shockwave1: It's on this page http://xoops.widelands.org/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=2
<Xenguy> arooni: you are imagining the whole experience
<Joshooa> Ooh neat, thanks everyone!
<h1st0> bayziders: hrm.. that might not show it.
<h1st0> bayziders: hold up
<Joshooa> I was always afraid there was a command, and I was the stupid noob typing it out and not using commands
<bayziders> h1st0:I know but what piece of info is the defualt gateway it doesn't just say defualtgateway:133.5.35.3
<arooni> Xenguy: i'm really not :P
<Aardfox> Can you guys see what I'm saying?
<h1st0> bayziders: ahh route -n
<shockwave1> gyaresu: ok i am dl it to my desktop
<h1st0> bayziders: the one in the gateway column will be your gateway.
<Aardfox> Can you guys see what I'm saying?
<h1st0> Aardfox: yes
<shockwave1> aardfox: yes
<Aardfox> h1st0 thank you
<Aardfox> Now, does anyone know how to figure out if a processor will work with my motherboard? If not, where would be a good place to ask around?
<shockwave1> gyaresu: do i dl the tar.bz or the source file
<nine09> is this a room for ubuntu server help as well?
<h1st0> Aardfox: yeah.  Your motherboard manaufacturer would be able to tell you.
<h1st0> Aardfox: Or one of us could probably help you.
<h1st0> Aardfox: What motherboard do you have?
<gyaresu> shockwave1: Just get the tar.bz (I am too). If you're lucky it'll just be a matter of decompressing it and running the binary. voila! games runs...
<arooni> um VLC as a plugin doesnt let me see wmv files in firefox.... any other suggestions?
<Joshooa> Aardfox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport should be able to help too
<h1st0> !codecs | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shockwave1> gyaresu: ok im 76%
<arrenlex> arooni: mplayer plugin :)
<arooni> arrenlex: how do i get that
<omegacenti> I'm dying here foe someone to tell me how to fix resolution problems (I have exhausted fixresolution howto)
<omegacenti> for*
<h1st0> arooni: there are many options.  Depends also on the type of wmv file I believe DRM wmvs aren't supported yet.  And the higher version wmvs
<Aardfox> h1st0 a ms-7142 i think
<gyaresu> Aardfox: Go to the mainboard manufacturers site and see what socket it is. If the chip is the same socket buy a higher speed then the mainboard may need a bios upgrade.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: What card?
<ramza3> I just got gcc (apt-get install gcc) and now trying to do 'gcc main.c' i get this; /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<arooni> how do i make a script
<arrenlex> arooni: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ramza3> any ideas
<h1st0> Aardfox: how makes it?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: intel 900 chipset
<arrenlex> ramza3: install build-essential
<shockwave1> gyaresu: ok im done dl
<Aardfox> MSI
<h1st0> Aardfox: s/how/who
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Have you been using 915resolution?
<omegacenti> Aardfox: laptop internal
<arooni> arrenlex: i arleady have mplayer
<arrenlex> arooni: So use it.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I used 915resolution.
<gyaresu> shockwave1: 2 secs I'll have a look at mine and let you know...
<arrenlex> omegacenti: And what happened?
<shockwave1> gyaresu: ok thank you
<shatrat> Is there a kernel option to boot to runlevel 3 or the equivalent in edgy?
<omegacenti> it listed my resolution in my Vbios?
<h1st0> www.msicomputer.com is there site they should have what cpus that board supports
<arooni> arrenlex: but my wmv files aren't playi when im on a site
<omegacenti> arrenlex: it also made a file in /etc/default/915resolution
<arrenlex> arooni: Do they play in mplayer?
<Aardfox> gyaresu it's socket 754 apparently
<arooni> well i hit a page with a wmv file... and its just white
<arooni> blan
<h1st0> Aardfox: http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K8MM-V&class=mb
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Installing it isn't enough... you have to run it, with correct options.
<h1st0> Aardfox: it lists the cpus right there.  If that is your model number
<arrenlex> arooni: Does it work for other types of movies?
<arooni> arrenlex: such as
<Joshooa> If my roommate is running winblows and has a printer on it, can I still connect to it over the network and print off it, or will winblows not let be, cause it blows like that?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: How do I even know I ran the right options if I can't tell if it is even around...
<arrenlex> arooni: Such as http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/menu.html?f=test.mpg
<Dr_willis> Joshooa,  should be doable.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: For instance, in my xorg.conf it stills says my driver is i810
<Aardfox> h1st0 yup, just found that. so it's socket 754? do i look for the number 754 in the processor's name or something?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Hold up, let me fire up my laptop which has that driver.
<gyaresu> Joshooa: If it's shared and you have linux drivers then no problem.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: That's right. That is the correct driver.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I appreciate it.
<Gesus> this maybe a silly question but i have a hd mounted on /media/hda3 and i want to create a file on it but i am get the error "you do not have permission to write to this folder".  sounds like an easy problem to fix -- but where? thanks in advance.
<gyaresu> shockwave1: 'tar jxvf blah.tar.bz'
<Joshooa> gyaresu: So then I have to find the printer drivers for that printer for linux first?
<h1st0> Aardfox: No look at the CPU section.  Those are the type of CPU tat whill work.  You just have to make sure they are socket 754 also.
<SirOSOriS> arrenlex, i too appreciate it
* nine09 want's a crabby patty
<omegacenti> hold on I have a pastebin for my xorg.conf
<arrenlex> SirOSOriS: You're welcome? xD Who are you?
<tritoch> how can i show/edit/remove sym links?
<arooni> how do i execute a saved script
<gyaresu> shockwave1: 'cd widelands' './widelands'
<ledbettj> Gesus: what kind of filesystem is your hda3?  Windows NTFS? or something else?
<SirOSOriS> arrenlex, a bystander
<shockwave1> gyaresu: do i need to be in a special directory like cd /desktop or anything
<arrenlex> omegacenti: What resolution are you aiming for?
<h1st0> Aardfox: the socket is how it plugs in to the board.  The CPU has to match the Socket type.  In your case Socket 754.  And I would only buy a cpu that is on their list on the page.
<wastrel> tritoch:  ls -l link
<omegacenti> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050/
* h1st0 we aren't at the crusty crab
<Gesus> ledbettj: ext3
<Aardfox> h1st0, for example, would this not work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103769
<nine09> D'oh
<h1st0> Aardfox: no
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I am aiming for 800x600 for diablo II in wine, and I know 800x600 works in windows because it worked.
<tritoch> thank you wastrel
<h1st0> Aardfox: that is AM2 socket
<cosmo__> does linux use fat32 or does it use it's own type of formatting?
<ledbettj> Gesus: ok, then it should be easy :) you just need to make sure that you have write permission on that drive
<arrenlex> omegacenti: 800x600 should work with any card... are you sure it's not in your resolution settings?
<arooni> arrenlex: it plays back with this plugin: Totem Mozilla Plugin 2.16.2
<ledbettj> Gesus: and that it's mounted read-write
<Dr_willis> cosmo__,  linux has support for several dozen filesystems. :)
<h1st0> Aardfox: basically on newegg you can specify socket 754 for your cpu search and just make sure it fits msi's list and you would be good.
<shockwave1> gyaresu: I get an error when running tar telling me there is no such file
<Dr_willis> cosmo__,  'ext2 or ext3' is the standard for most uses
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Tell me where my resolution settings are and I promise you will find out quick :)
<Gesus> ledbettj: ok where do i do that?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: No idea, I don't run gnome.
<omegacenti> oy.
<arrenlex> Yo, channel! Where are the resolution settings?
<Aardfox> h1st0: looks like i'm going to have to buy a new motherboard to get anywhere :(
<gyaresu> shockwave1: nope. Just uncompress the file (that's the tar -jxvf) and 'cd' into the new 'widelands' folder. When you in there you'll notice a binary file called widelands. Just run it (./widelands).
<bayziders> h1st0 there is no gateway column
<gyaresu> shockwave1: What blah.tar.bz :) Nah. untar the "actual" filename...
<anonymeeee>  i'm trying to install ubuntu on a box that presently has an older version of suse....I can't get the blasted thing to boot from the cdrom
<h1st0> Aardfox: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?N=2010340343+50001028+1051707438&Submit=ENE&SubCategory=343  Is the cpus that would work
<gyaresu> !res | arrenlex
<ubotu> arrenlex: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anonymeeee> keeps going to suse
<ledbettj> Gesus: if you type "mount" at a terminal, it will show you how the device is mounted...make sure that line doesn't contain "ro", but instead has something like "rw"
<shockwave1> gyaresu: the "blah" is the name of the file?
<h1st0> bayziders: if you type in route -n there should be
<arooni> i can only hear sound when i plug in my headphones
<arooni> any ideas?
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, check your BIOS boot order
<h1st0> arooni: lol
<nine09> whats "tty" mean?
<omegacenti> gyaresu:  I have scanned that thing up and down and the things it suggested did NOT work.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Try right-clicking on the desktop and looking around? Should be somewhere there.
<arooni> h1st0: why do you laugh at me i am sad becasue there is no music in my life anymore :(
<h1st0> arooni: how else would your computer output the sound.  You need speakers?
<gyaresu> shockwave1: Dude seriously... You want to decompress the file you just downloaded... So you want to go to the directory where you put it and run the commands :)
<Gesus> ledbettj: /dev/hda3 on /media/hda3 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<arooni> h1st0: but i have laptop speakers and i knwo they work
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Nothing there but my chickens.
<arooni> i mean they're built into the laptop
<ledbettj> Gesus: ok that looks good, the next thing to check is the permissions on the drive
<h1st0> arooni: ahh... check alsamixer andmake sure the volume levels are up
<gyaresu> arooni: Headphone problem still huh?
<absolutroot> hi guys, i was here earlier asking if ndistwrapper was already on edgy eft
<arooni> gyaresu: man it never ceases :(
<h1st0> bayziders: can you paste bint he results of route -n
<Aardfox> h1st0:thanks a ton for your help
<ledbettj> Gesus: try ls -lh /media/hd3 and see what the permissions are (rwx-rw-r, whatever)
<gyaresu> absolutroot: It is.
<h1st0> Aardfox: np
<ledbettj> Gesus: as well what account owns it
<arrenlex> YO! CHANNEL! Where are resolution settings located in gnome?
<gyaresu> arooni: It's gotta be the version of alsa or an updated driver for the sound chip IMHO
<h1st0> !resolution > arrenlex
<crimsun> arrenlex: System> Preferences> Screen Resolution
<Madpilot> arrenlex, System->Prefs->Screen Resolution
<Gesus> ledbettj:
<Gesus> total 16K
<Gesus> drwx------ 2 root root 16K 2007-03-07 08:44 lost+found
<absolutroot> i am having a problem with it, when i do modprobe ndiswrapper after i install my driver, ndistwrapper freezes my system and i have to reboot
<Xenguy> !yo > arrenlex
<arrenlex> crimsun, madpilot: thank you so much.
<SirOSOriS> arooni, double click the speaker icon in the system tray
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Look there.
<ledbettj> Gesus: ok, the issue is that root owns the drive, and that you don't have write permission to it.
<cadoo> System>preferences>screen resolution
<Madpilot> yo! arrenlex! why didn't you check the menus yourself before bothering the channel? ;)
<arrenlex> Madpilot: Because I don't run gnome! xD
<arrenlex> Madpilot: I'm trying to help someone with their resolution.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Thats exactly where my issues are, it wont list 800x 600!!
<Gesus> ledbettj: ok. so how do i fix that :)
<makuseru> how can i convert .ogm to .avi or .mpg?.
<ledbettj> Gesus: if your account is the only one that will be accessing the drive, the easiest answer is to type "sudo chown -R yourusernamehere /media/hd3"
<Madpilot> arrenlex, what sort of degenerate doesn't run Gnome?
<ledbettj> Gesus: which will make your account the owner of the drive
<arooni> ok now i got a new problem!  when i insert headphones.... sound keeps playing out of the laptop speakers
<arrenlex> Madpilot: The kind of degenerate who actually wants to be able to change settings for his desktop.
<Gesus> ledbettj: what if i want all accounts to be able to access? :)
<arooni> hehe now its backwards!!
<arooni> ;p
<Aardfox> h1st0: will all memory work with my motherboard? Sorry to bother you again by the way, haha.
<absolutroot> has anyone else had ndiswrapper freeze their system?  i have been looking online for a solution but none of the ones i have worked
<Madpilot> arrenlex, Gnome has lots of settings. KDE has too many. :P
<gyaresu> Aardfox: GET THE MANUAL.
<arrenlex> Madpilot: Has just the right amount for me. :)
<ledbettj> Gesus: there are a couple options.  If you do "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/hd3" then everyone will be able to read and write to the drive
<anonymeeee> Madpilot: my boot order is cdrom cdrom hdd1
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Anyway, sorry... let me find the command for you, a moment.
<Dr_willis> ledbettj,  ugh. that is a ntfs/vfat or what filesystem?
<anonymeeee> Madpilot it's still going to the grub os loader
<gyaresu> Aardfox: Socket 754 will be ddr400 geneic off the shell stuff most likely.
<Aardfox> gyaresu: i'm holding it, and....oh nvm
<ledbettj> Dr_willis: ext3
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, but it won't boot from the CD? Did you burn the ISO properly/check md5sum/etc?
<Gesus> ledbettj: so if i do that "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/hd3" will that stick even when i restart?
<Dr_willis> ledbettj,  i dont think tha twill work.. since the files/dirs On the drive. may be owned/different permissions.
<anonymeeee> Madpilot: the cd loaded just fine on another computer
<ledbettj> whoops, I left out the -R
<Dr_willis> ledbettj,  ok. :) THATS better.. :)
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, odd. have you gotten this computer to boot from other CDs in the past?
<ledbettj> thanks :P
<arooni> is there a better volume control?  i have to use alsamixer from command line (to mute soiunds coming out of my laptop speakers) .. and to adjust sound volume..... adjsuting the PCM volume does ntohign :(
<Aardfox> gyaresu: it says it supports a maximum memory size of 2GB. Does that mean if I get 2 sticks of 1GB ddr they will not in fact run at 4GB?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Please pastebin the results of "sudo 915resolution -l"
<Dr_willis> ledbettj,  if he in fact does whatn to change the permissions of the drive to be writeable by everyone. ;)
<ledbettj> Gesus: yes, because it will change the permissions on the actual drive
<anonymeeee> Madpilot: ya, that's how I got suse on it
<ledbettj> Gesus: the correct command would be "sudo chmod -R a+rwx /media/hd3"
<Xoba> anyone wanna party?
<dipson> rg
<omegacenti> arrenlex:  one sec.
<h1st0> Aardfox: it means your total memory can not exceed 2GB
<gyaresu> Aardfox: No two sticks of 1GB will be 2GB.
<h1st0> Aardfox: 1 + 1 = 2
<Dr_willis> 1+1=2 :)
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, that's screwy. try another CD-R and burn again? I really am not sure what to suggest if the CD works elsewhere and other CDs have worked in this machine before - have you tweaked the BIOS settings since installing Suse?
<gyaresu> Aardfox: Forget about the dual channel bit. If they are the same types and size and you put them in the same colored slots then you'll be fine.
<h1st0> 2 + 2 = chair
<Aardfox> h1st0: yea, but doesn't ddr multiply it by two?
<h1st0> Aardfox: no
<Madpilot> Aardfox, DDR is just a type of RAM
<Aardfox> oh
<Gesus> ledbettj: great man!! that worked perfectly!! so it doesn't matter than my fstab says ro,users.. etc that chmod command has still changed its permissions permanently?
<Aardfox> wow i feel stupid
<Aardfox> haha
<arrenlex> DDR is a type of video game, you nerds.
<anonymeeee> Madpilot:  haven't done anything to the bios
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  untill you write new files to that partition. :)
<h1st0> Aardfox: lol its okay.  There is a lot to learn about building a system.  But its not that difficult.
<ledbettj> Gesus: I thought mount & etc/fstab said rw?
<Dr_willis> Gesus,  you just set all files/dirs on that partition to be read/writeable by everyone.
<Madpilot> arrenlex, Dunce Dunce Retardation, I think it's called?
<lepine_h> hey guys, can someone tell me which repository provides 'trac', the project management that ties in to subversion and has  a wiki ?
<h1st0> !trac
<ubotu> trac is an open source, enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. Look here for a Trac How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTracHowto
<Dr_willis> !find ftrac
<ubotu> Found: mftrace
<omegacenti> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9051/
<Dr_willis> !find trac
<ubotu> Found: dnstracer, iputils-tracepath, libhtml-tableextract-perl, ltrace, patchutils (and 62 others)
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, in that case, it should just work. No idea why it isnt.
<chemisus> i am trying to install drivers for my realtek ac97, and it keeps saying i need to have a curses library installed. where would i get that from?
<Gesus> ledbettj: nevermind i am just smoking crack.  thanks heaps for that, you have saved me a lot of head scratching.  /me bows
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel <--- there it is. You should be able to run it just fine... o_O
<h1st0> lepine_h: folow the link from ubotu
<lepine_h> h1st0 ... thanks but that doesn't work!
<lepine_h> it doesn't find the trac package
<ledbettj> Gesus: just want to check that you really want everyone to be able to write to that disk
<omegacenti> so put that in /etc/default/915resolution... right?
<lepine_h> which led me to asking which repository provides it
<gyaresu> chemisus: Sure it's not ncurses?
<h1st0> lepine_h: I'm looking at the page right now.
<lori> hi guys.  I'm trying to find out how to use my Ubuntu wireless a bit better.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: No. That's already there. You should be able to access that resolution.
<h1st0> lepine_h: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<lepine_h> 6.06
<chemisus> gyaresu, well, it checks for a lncurses then lcurses and both are not found, then it says "configure: error: this packages requires a curses library"
<gyaresu> !welcome | lori
<ubotu> lori: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I can't
<lori> I was told today that i need a wireless manager, but there already seems to be one on here
<gyaresu> lori: Does it work.
<lori> gyaresu: thanks, thanks also ubotu
<h1st0> lepine_h: its in universe repo
<arrenlex> omegacenti: What happens if you put remove 1280x768 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so 800x600 is first??
<h1st0> !info trac | lepine_h
<ubotu> lepine_h: trac: Enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<gyaresu> chemisus: So you don't have your repos set up correctly.
<lori> gyaresu, it does work, but i get two default keyring boxes that appear when i boot up.
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell lori about yourself
<lori> i believe the wireless automatically starts on bootup.
<lepine_h> thanks alot ... /me not used to the sugar coating of ubuntu :)
<omegacenti> one sec arrenlex
<Gesus> ledbettj: ummm well for now... i guess, so if i wanted it to be just me what command would i use?
<h1st0> lepine_h: yes its nice once you get used to it.
<gyaresu> lori: Ah k. So the problem is two keyring progs running. Not really my area of expertise I'm afraid. cli guy myself.
<lori> gyaresu: is there an easier way to type your name quickly? some special tabby thing i'm missing?
<ramza3> I need a library;zlib.h ...I installed zlibc though apt-get ...what am I missing
<h1st0> lori: yes type gy then hit tab
<gyaresu> !tab | lori
<ubotu> lori: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<omegacenti> here goes nothing. I am going to attempt a reboot of X
<arrenlex> lori: type "gy" and press tab
<lori> yay!
<lori> gyaresu: heheheh
<lori> what about ubotu?
<gyaresu> lori: The simplest pleasures.
<lori> :)
<h1st0> lori: you can use tab complettion in linux as well like start typeing a command or file name in terminal then hit tab will complete it.
<gyaresu> lori: What about ubotu ?
<h1st0> !ubotu | lori
<ubotu> lori: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ledbettj> Gesus:  I think the easiest way to manage that would be to use "sudo chown -R yourusername /media/hd3" -- once you do that, you own it and you can change the permissions later by right clicking on the folder in nautilus and choosing the "permissions" tab
<omegacenti> Not a darn thing
<omegacenti> I don't understand for the life of me.
<arrenlex> Gesus: Sorry, I'm curious, what the heck are you trying to do?
<omegacenti> this is absolutely friggin weird.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: What resolution did it boot to?
<h1st0> ledbettj: he should be able to change the permissions in fstab.
<lori> i love brains... heh
<owner_> can anyone tell me the difference in ubuntu dvd and ubuntu cd
<ledbettj> h1st0: that won't affect the owners and permissions on the partition, though, will it?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Good ol 1280x768
<arrenlex> owner_: dvd contains all sorts of packages so you don't need to use the internet.
<Gesus> ledbettj: thanks again mate
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I'll even show you the edited files.
<h1st0> ledbettj: no just the mountpoint.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<lori> so, all knowing ones... how do i get my wireless keyring manager to stop wiggin.
<omegacenti> one sex.
<omegacenti> sec.
<h1st0> ledbettj: unless he writes a file there it will change the permissions for that file if its ext3 system.
<arrenlex> XD
<arrenlex> Paging Dr. Freud...
<metalhedd> how can I stop ubuntu from loading my wireless module?
<h1st0> ledbettj: but making the mountpoint rw for a certain user will just allow that user to rw to that partition.  Has nothing to do with the files on the partition.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Whats the easiest way to obtain all the text from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gyaresu> metalhedd: blacklist
<h1st0> metalhedd: rmmod <nameofmodule>
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I tried cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log but it freaked out and cut off the top of it
<h1st0> !blacklist | metalhedd
<ubotu> metalhedd: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<lori> !
<arrenlex> omegacenti: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ctrl+a, ctrl+c, open pastebin, ctrl+v
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> i cant see video content
<arooni> when i play wmv files
<arrenlex> !enter | arooni
<gyaresu> h1st0: That isn't what he asked I don't think. (and it's modprobe not rmmod)
<ubotu> arooni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ledbettj> h1st0: I'm not sure I get you.  If the partition is mounted RW, but you don't own/have permissions to write to it, you still can't?
<arooni> ok fair enough
<gyaresu> arooni: That's a good thing /sarcasm
<omegacenti> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9052/
<h1st0> ledbettj: no if the partition is mounted rw you can rw to it.
<arooni> i can open video files.... wmv that is... on the desktop (that i downloaded) ....... but i cant see any video playback (even though i can hear audio) ... ideas?
<h1st0> !fstab | ledbettj
<ubotu> ledbettj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<arrenlex> arooni: Install w32codecs
<gyaresu> arooni: Still codecs...
<nine09> codecs are the devil
<h1st0> They won't be in fiesty
<arrenlex> omegacenti: I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
<arooni> gyaresu: i already have them
<arrenlex> omegacenti: And yet, it's mode 52.
<owner_> is there any ubuntu release with desktop edition with lamp already installed
<arooni> w32codecs taht is
<h1st0> owner_: not a desktop edition
<efiloN> Any 64bit antivirus software out there? (sending files to unprotected Windows box)
<lori> gyaresu: there's another funky thing about this ubuntu setup i have...
<h1st0> owner_: but you could do a server lamp instlal then just sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<metalhedd> thanks guys
<omegacenti> arrenlex: eh?
<ivan_> arooni: I installed "Easyubuntu" -lets you choose several codecs and other non"free" stuff
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I don't understand.
<h1st0> efiloN: clamwin?
<lori> I thought i deleted my keyrings and made a new one.  but the old password is the only one that will open the two keyring boxes that show up on bootup.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Your log says: I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Which is why it refuses to show that.
<bimberi> arooni: running beryl or compiz?
<gyaresu> lori: Ah. You've been tinkering.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: And yet a mode of that name DOES exist, and is #52.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Is this my error, and can I fix it?
<arooni> bimberi: yes running beryl
<owner_> when i try to do that my machine will not connect to the internet
<lori> gyaresu: more like mucking about, yes.
<bimberi> arooni: switch to metacity and retry
<arrenlex> omegacenti: This is your error, and I don't understand why it's appearing, so I can't help you out. o_o I'm lost.
<h1st0> owner_: when you try to do what?  install ubuntu-desktop on the server?
<owner_> i have wireless at home
<lori> very new at all this lovely linux business.
<owner_> yea
<arooni> bimberi: what is metacity
<arooni> and how do i get it
<h1st0> owner_: well yeah you need to get the network working first.
<bimberi> arooni: the usual gnome window manager
<gyaresu> lori: So what you need to do is for a question in sentance form after clearly outlining everything you've done and read through to get to this point.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I've been known to produce the strangest errors known to mankind. Thankyou for trying to surmount one of them. I really appreciate it.
<h1st0> owner_: or you could add the desktop cd as a repo then instlal that way
<bimberi> arooni: it should be an option in the Beryl menu
<arrenlex> omegacenti: You could try restarting your computer to reset the changes 915resolution made, and then using "sudo 915resolution -l" again to see if the mode exists by default.
<gyaresu> lori: *form
<h1st0> owner_: but you would still have no net access.
<ivan_> Has anyone had luck using ATI HDTV PCI card?
<h1st0> !anyone | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Error: keyboard not found, press any key to continue? :)
<arooni> bimberi: thats it!  you got it....
<lori> gyaresu: Fair enough.
<arooni> bimberi: is there a way of still using beryl though?
<owner_> how do i setup internet on the server edition
<arooni> for video playback
<h1st0> owner_: what is it exactly you are trying to accomplish?
<h1st0> owner_: well what type of card do you have?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I edited /etc/default/915resolution to reflect mode 5(something?) 800 by 600, depth 32
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Yeah, restart, and then pastebin "sudo 915resolution -l" please.
<chemisus> gyaresu, i updated sources using the source-o-matic but i still get the same error. i searched for ncurses but couldnt find anything that wasnt already installed
<omegacenti> k one sec arrenlex
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Hmm.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Hold on.
<bimberi> arooni: i haven't found one myself.  I bet this issue has been reported though.  Perhaps on the forums?
<h1st0> owner_: What type of network card that is...
<grindar> anybody here got any experience with rioutil?
<owner_> i have a toshiba laptop so its built in
<arrenlex> omegacenti: I don't like that. Remove that file and reinstall 915resolution. Better to work with the defaults.
<h1st0> owner_: lspci | grep Ethernet
<owner_> im trying to get lamp on my desktop edition\
<h1st0> owner_: should show you the chipset.
<gyaresu> chemisus: Is this a separate package you've downloaded or are you installing from apt. Please give us some background on what you're doing...
<Dufresne`> i just created a new ext3 logical partition. when i try to mount it i get " can't find /dev/sda5 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lori> gyaresu: I have deleted and remade a default keyring for my wireless.  How do I get the default keyring to only come up once on bootup?
<chemisus> gyaresu, i downloaded the driver package from the realtek's website. its an audio driver
<h1st0> owner_: well lamp is just Linux Apache Mysql and Php.  ITs not that hard to install them. on any system.
<gyaresu> lori: gnome? This is the GUI box that pops up?
<chemisus> gyaresu, the readme says to do an automatic install, just do the ./install
<lori> gyaresu:  I believe it is the gnome.  How do i tell?
<owner_> im having a lot of trouble with it
<gyaresu> chemisus: Did you read the read me? Is is a linux driver? Can you provide a link? What are the dependencies?
<ivan_> Has anyone here been successful using a  ATI HDTV PCI card?
<gyaresu> lori: Default ubuntu install is indeed gnome.
<h1st0> owner_: well getting the network card working would be step one.
<CM_Rapture> Hello all, anyone got time to help a frustrated noobie?
<lori> gyaresu: "Ah" said the little hippie.
<h1st0> owner_: then installing software would be step 2.  Because a webserver without working network is kind of pointless
<chemisus> gyaresu, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<[vali] > !anyone | CM_Rapture
<ubotu> CM_Rapture: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grindar> frustrated with what?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Okay, so now my computer is doing 1024x768 (and it looks absolutely weird on widescreen)
<gyaresu> ivan_: You obviously have not. So can you tell us what you have done and where you are up to. The better the background and question; the better the support.
<omegacenti> getting 915 data
<Dufresne`> i just created a new ext3 logical partition. when i try to mount it i get " can't find /dev/sda5 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab " Can anyone tell me what's going on?
<anonymeeee> Madpilot: I've taken the drive out of the box and put it in a usb drive case
<owner_> i am currently running desktop edition and its working fine except for lamp
<h1st0> Dufresne`: try mounting with sudo
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, if that works, cool.
<anonymeeee> how can I get ubuntu on it now?
<h1st0> Dufresne`: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mountpoint
<lori> ubotu: do you have any info about a keyring that appears twice on bootup?
<anonymeeee> what commands?
<Dufresne`> h1st0, i did mount with sudo
<owner_> i cant seem to configure the right files
<h1st0> owner_: okay well then all you need to do is install apache mysql and php right?
<[vali] > dont forget -t ext3
<gyaresu> chemisus: Did you get the 'Others' download?
<ivan_> Gyaresu: The TV card is installed, I have no experience using TV tuners in linux.  Trying to find a program that would decode HDTV and allow me to record programs like I do in Windows.
<CM_Rapture> Ok, is there a step-by-step guide to installing Edgy for a complete Linux noobie? One that entails dealing with the lack of driver support for nVidia GeForce 8800gts and D-Link WiFi PCI cards?
<owner_> i installed them
<Madpilot> owner_, Apache should just work as installed. Try #apache for help there
<arrenlex> omegacenti: And a new /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<h1st0> owner_: you should be able to find all of those in synaptic.
<chemisus> gyaresu, no, the linux kernel one
<omegacenti> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9053/ is 915resolution
<Madpilot> ubotu, lamp | owner_
<ubotu> owner_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<uber_newb> hey all, i'm trying to implement a 32bit chroot on AMD64, edgy eft, using the following tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot, My question is in the line that sayeth step 1 "sudo debootstrap --arch i386 hoary /chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" can i just change the line to "sudo debootstrap --arch i386 edgy /chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<h1st0> owner_: your default webpage will go in /var/www
<h1st0> owner_: and you can get to it by pointing your browser on that machine to 127.0.0.1
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, does the box boot from CD now that it's connected by USB?
<gyaresu> chemisus: Do you _have_ kernel 2.2.14 or version 2.4? (uname -a)
<chemisus> gyaresu, ah, nah, 2.6
<owner_> when i try to test a php file using http://localhost/test.php it gives me an error "Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<h1st0> ahh I need a break for a bit.  Time for some nexuiz
<arrenlex> uber_newb: Yes.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9054/
<anonymeeee> Madpilot: no, I have it attached to this box now...different box
<CM_Rapture> Ok, is there a step-by-step guide to installing Edgy for a complete Linux noobie? One that entails dealing with the lack of driver support for nVidia GeForce 8800gts and D-Link WiFi PCI cards?
<h1st0> owner_: did you install php?
<owner_> yea
<gyaresu> chemisus: Answer: no. You want the 'Others' download I reckons... See what I mean about good questions. Next question you have to provide all that sort of stuff first. :)
<rwjussel> I need to reinstall my wireless driver (Intel BG2200). Any help would definitely be appreciated.
<h1st0> owner_: and the libmod for apache?
<anonymeeee> Madpilot: I attached the usb drive to my working ubuntu box
<chemisus> gyaresu, sorry, first time asking for help =P
<owner_> yea
<ivan_> Gyaresu: The TV card is installed, I have no experience using TV tuners in linux.  Trying to find a program that would decode HDTV and allow me to record programs like I do in Windows.
<EaglesNestOne> still cant solve my problem
<gyaresu> chemisus: No problem. I totally understand. Not all the lessons here are technical ;)
<h1st0> owner_:you also need  libapache2-mod-php4  or libapache2-mod-php5 if you installed php5
<gyaresu> ivan_: Ah yes. TV card. I'll have a look.
<grindar> Anyone got experience with rioutil, or know where I can find someone who does?
<chemisus> gyaresu, what exactly is the ncurses library for?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Its just weird. You're a good man in my book. :)
<h1st0> owner_: then restart the apache after install php and it should work.
<Madpilot> anonymeeee, I'm really not sure what to suggest. You can use non-CD methods to install Ubuntu, but I've never used any of them
<EaglesNestOne> How do i uninstall Ubuntu
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Actually, it's less weird than it seems.
<h1st0> owner_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<arrenlex> omegacenti: There's an asterisk by that modeline, but there isn't next to any others.
<gyaresu> chemisus: making friendly menus from the command line that you can even click on with mouse etc.
<uber_newb> thanks
<arrenlex> omegacenti: It seems to be throwing it away for some reason.
<ivan_> Gyaresu: Thanks
* h1st0 off for some nexuiz fragging.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Its a new planet with complete set of creatures weird for me.
<uber_newb> i'm retrieving packages
<arrenlex> omegacenti: I'm googling right now. Appears to be because of refresh rates.
<CM_Rapture> i have tried to install Edgy x64 twice already, but my video card has proven to be a pain in my bootay. It prevents xserver/xorg from loading and makes my monitor go to sleep
<cwill1> how can I go about forcing synaptic/apt to ignore a broken package completely?
<EaglesNestOne> How do I uninstall ubuntu
<CM_Rapture> is there a live cd around that supports the nvidia GeForce 8800gts "out of the box"?
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: install another os
<eoX> find . -name "*.tmp" -exec rm {} \;
<EaglesNestOne> i have windows aswell
<eoX> why is the backslash needed?
<gyaresu> ivan_: Have you had a look at the forum and teh interweb for other peoples experiences with that exact card?
<cosmo__> when I install ubuntu do I need to go find drivers for my motherboard or should it detect it normally(my MB is several years old)
<EaglesNestOne> i have ubuntu on my spare hard drive
<omegacenti> EaglesNestOne: Install Microsoft Windows Millenium Edition. That will take care of none of your problems.
<owner_> i installed apache2, php5-mysql, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server, using synaptic
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: do you have anything on it you need?
<CM_Rapture> gyaresu: yes, but it all seems like another language to me... i've never used Linux before
<lori> gyaresu: Here's another question.  Is it possible to tell Grub to use one operating system or the other by default on bootup?  My goal would be to have either Ubuntu or Xp bootup without displaying the Grub screen on bootup.
<EaglesNestOne> yes
<owner_> i got it off the ubuntu guide
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: like?
<ledbettj> owner_: what's the problem? php pages aren't parsed, it just spits out the source?
<EaglesNestOne> crap loads
<EaglesNestOne> heaps and heaps
<arrenlex> omegacenti: In the meantime, it should run at that resolution if you dial it back to 16 bits per pixel.
<gyaresu> CM_Rapture: You'd be starting with one of the non-simple tasks then.
<Dr_willis> CM_Rapture,  why are you messing with the 64bit version? you may hjave MUCH better luck with the 32bit version. You do not HAVE to use 64bit on an amd64 cpu. :)
<EaglesNestOne> cant i just format my other hard drive?
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: that's what I was asking
<ivan_> gyaresu: I do not remember what website I visited today, but I do remember that it mentioned a program called mythtv.  I tried installing it using Synaptic, but it terminates because a script error "something about dependencies".
<EaglesNestOne> which has ubuntu
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Dial what back to 16 bits per pixel?
<EaglesNestOne> yes
<CM_Rapture> Dr_willis: I was told only x64 works on AMD64 chips...
<EaglesNestOne> theres nothing i need on the spare hard drive
<arrenlex> omegacenti: X. In xorg.conf, change "24" to "16" where you have your resolutions.
<EaglesNestOne> so how do i format
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: then you can just format it
<gyaresu> lori: You could. I'm not quite sure what you mean. How do you want to chose which one starts?
<EaglesNestOne> how
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Have you seen my xorg?
<marx2k_> !elive
<owner_> when i try to test a phpi dont know when i load http://localhost/test.php it gives me an error "Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> omegacenti: You'll only get 16-bit colour depth, rather than 32-bit colour depth, but the right res.
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Yes, why?
<Dr_willis> CM_Rapture,  it ONLY works on amd64...... which is to say the 64bit disrto wont work on 32bit chips. :) thats NOT the same as 32bit disrto will also work on 64bit cpus
<[Usurp] > hi
<CM_Rapture> Does the 32-bit version support my gfx card?
<gyaresu> ivan_: Yeah you probably need to setup your repositories (places the packages are stored)
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: a microsoft forum might be a better place for such an answer, but I believe you can boot into windows, go to administrative tools | disk manager, select the drive, and tell it to format
<marx2k_> Hm the bot does not know about ELive
<owner_> thats what i cant figure out
<marx2k_> I dont know how I feel about thast
<gyaresu> !repos | ivan_
<Dr_willis> CM_Rapture, trust us.. go get the 32bit version and use it. :)
<ubotu> ivan_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<arrenlex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050/ <-- lines 117 and 119 go to 16 instead of 24.
<EaglesNestOne> no thats just the thing i cant
<Dr_willis> CM_Rapture,  there i have several amd64 machines.. and i only use the 32bit disrtos
<cwill1> is there any way to force apt to ignore a broken package?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9050/ <-- lines 117 and 119 go to 16 instead of 24.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9055/
<EaglesNestOne> the drive dosent show up in windows
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: ?
<omegacenti> okay one second.
<ledbettj> owner_: it looks like a permissions problem.  if you type "ls -lh /var/www/test.php" what does it show for the permissions/owners?
<cwill1> did you go into the disk manager?  because the disk _will_ be there
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Yep, 117 and 119
<lori> gyaresu: I am sorry if I'm less than clear.  I'm a total noobie.  I'd like to have Ubuntu boot up right away when i power on my laptop.  Instead, what I have now, is a Grub screen that appears and gives me a choice of either Ubuntu or windows xp.
<ivan_> gyaresu, ubotu: Thanks I will try that website
<cwill1> not windows explorer
<bjv> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<EaglesNestOne> the drive that i want to format dosnt show up on windows
<bjv> !howdoyouconfigurehibernate
<gyaresu> lori: ah. No problem. Easy.
<gyaresu> !mythtv
<lori> yay!
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<bjv> T_T
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: where are you looking?
<arrenlex> bjg: apt-get install powersaved
<gyaresu> !mythtv | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: please see above
<arrenlex> bjv, sorry.
<CM_Rapture> Dr_Willis, may I msg you?
<arrenlex> bjv: apt-get install powersaved
<EaglesNestOne> the drive does but i cant see (or format) it in the my computer menu
<eoX> EaglesNestOne b/c its ext2 window can't read dat u should be able to see it in MMC
<gyaresu> lori: So do you know how to open a terminal?
* bjv checks it out
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: go back to the list of instructions I gave you, and follow them
<arrenlex> bjv: Then run sudo powersave -U
<lori> gyaresu: yes.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Okay I changed the lines you told me to. Restart X or restart computer..?
<EaglesNestOne> ill be back soon
<cwill1> EaglesNestOne: administrative tools, disk tools, select the drive(it will be there)
<lori> gyaresu: I have opened one.
<Ax3> ok im trying to set a new mode on a removable disk using CHMOD in tty, but nothing is happening, the command clears like it's working, then i do a ls -lha to check the permissions, and it remains the same? the disk is a removable external seagate drive (300gb) help!
<owner_> it says owner has permission
<ivan_> ubotu: Thanks I am in the process of checking the website link you sent
<eoX> 	find . -name "*.tmp" -exec rm {} \;   for my question why is the backslash needed there?
<gyaresu> lori: and have you used vi before?
<ledbettj> owner_: what about the "rwx" stuff?  how many "r"s are there?
<owner_> it says   -rw------- 1 owner owner 28 2007-03-07 00:02 /var/www/test.php
<jhornick> it just escapes the end of the -exec command
<lori> gyaresu:  I do not know what vi is.
<bjv> arrenlex: sounds promising, should i remove --purge hibernate?
<ledbettj> owner_: that's the problem
<jhornick> lori: vi is an advanced commandline text editor
<owner_> how do i fix it
<ledbettj> owner_: the web server runs as a different user, and it doesn't have read access to your file
<arrenlex> bjv: If you like. Neither of those utilities ever worked on my laptop, but powersave was the closest.
<bjv> arrenlex: some things have been screwy since i migrated away from root on /dev/hdc
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Restart x
<omegacenti> k
<lori> jhornick: I dont believe i have used the advanced command line.
<ledbettj> owner_: you can browse to the file in nautilus, right click on it, choose "permissions", and give all users read access
<bjv> arrenlex: well, ill give it a shot
<ledbettj> owner_: or you can type "chmod a+r /var/www/test.php"
<lori> jhornick: hehe, i love the tab key...
<cwill1> I've got a package installed that works fine, but synaptic lists as broken.  How can I force synaptic to ignore this packagE?
<jhornick> lori: I just joined so im not sure what your request is neededing, but if your asking what vi is, I would recommend using a different editor =D
<Ax3> anyone experience this with removable hard drives?
<chemisus> gyaresu, downloaded the others one, ran it, and it still failed at curses
<Ax3> i've been trying to set permissions for a good 15 minutes, thru gnome and the tty, and still nothing
<gyaresu> lori: It's a text editor. Installed on all linux machines and super dooper cool. Try installing/running 'vimtutor' to get the tutorial. But for now if you could run (minus the apostraphes) 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<eoX> lori u should atleast do the vi tutor
<lori> jhornick: I wanted ubuntu to boot up when i power on my laptop. but right now i get a grub screen with the choice of ubuntu or xp.
<euxneks> yo
<[vali] > i recommend to install vim instead the default one
<lori> eox: that sounds like a good idea.  where is the vi tutor?
<eoX>  gyaresu: super dooper cool. translation super dooper nasty hard
<jhornick> lori: so, did you want to remove xp from the boot options?
<euxneks> I'm trying to install ubuntu herd5 on an Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 with a SATA2 320 GB Seagate drive
<omegacenti> arrenlex: By any chance do you know how to tell whether or not the resolution changed?
<lori> lol, nm
<arrenlex> omegacenti: You can't even tell?! XD
<owner_> thank you so much it worked...im new to ubuntu
<eoX> lori it comes with vi wimtutor
<gyaresu> eoX: um. no.
<euxneks> it's hanging with "can't access tty: job control turned off"
<omegacenti> arrenlex: in screen resolution manager it still says 1024x768
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Go to that place in X and see if that option has become available.
<Rio> i just installed proftpd as inetd server, and i cant seem to connect.  it just says "unable to make a connection.  please try again".  if i use a command prompt, it says "connection closed by host"  what can i do?
<lori> jhornick: i only want to remove xp from the options if i am able to manually boot into xp if i feel like it.
<ledbettj> owner_: cool, glad it helped.
<omegacenti> arrenlex:  um... what place in X...
<lori> eoX: thanks :)
<euxneks> anyone got any idea what I'm doing wrong? This is a completely new computer and nothing installed on it =)
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont detect anything unless its already plugged in when i boot.  anyone know?
<eoX> gyaresu:  u sure, im pretty sure it comes with vi already
<omglazers> Hey everyone quick question about the GRUB bootloader when installing; im trying to put on xubuntu and it wants to install the grub boot to (hd0) except there's only one drive in right now and its sda. Is hd0 correct or is it mistaken? Is that supposed to be the MBR..?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: in gnome. The one that the nice people gave you after I shouted yo, channel.
<CM_Rapture> does anyone know how/if I can install video drivers during install?
<[vali] > omegacenti: any pastebin with your config ?
<owner_> one more question  how do i view the file in nautlius
<omegacenti> [vali] : many.
<[vali] > post one url then XD
<gyaresu> Ok fine. everyone talk over each other. I'm off for coffee. Someone help lori change the default delay time in menu.lst and add xp to it.
<jhornick> lori: well you can edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file so that ubuntu is the default option, but if you remove it from that list you will need to re-add it before you can boot back to xp
<ledbettj> owner_: you can open a nautilus window by typing "nautilus" or choosing one of the options from the "places" menu
<lori> gyaresu:  thanks for your help :)
<omegacenti> arrenlex: do you mean the system-->preferences--> screen resolution?
<arooni> how do i adjust screen brightnes
<omegacenti> [vali] : one sec.
<chemisus> gyaresu, downloaded the others one, ran it, and it still failed at curses
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Yes
<arooni> on my laptop
<eoX> 	find . -name "*.tmp" -exec rm {} \; for my question why is the backslash needed there?
<gyaresu> lori: Let me know if the monkeys break anything ;)
<chemisus> gyaresu,  =(
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont detect anything unless its already connected when i boot, anyone know how to fix this?
<sparr> something has royally f*cked my xorg.conf.  it now has only 5 resolutions, not including my max 1280x1024, including some weird ones like 1280x854.  X is now running with a viewport.  pre-reboot, xrandr listed a dozen valid resolutions.  help?
<gyaresu> chemisus: I'm getting a 404 error on downloading so I can't even look at the file atm.
<apallo> how do i comment out a block in bash?
<chemisus> gyaresu, np
<chemisus> gyaresu, go get some coffee, no sound isnt much of a problem, i just figured it would get rid of that annying beep
<omegacenti> [vali] : xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9056/
<lwizardl> hi
<gyaresu> chemisus: Let me put the kettle on and come back. Where did you get the info from that you needed to install this btw?
<omegacenti> arrenlex: It syays 1024x768
<arrenlex> omegacenti: You can't change it?
<chemisus> gyaresu, it comes up during the installation
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<omglazers> Anyone mind helping me out with GRUB issues during ubuntu install?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: Post a new /var/log/Xorg.0.log for kicks, but I'm pretty sure I'm beat for good this time.
<arooni> how do i adjust screen brightnes
<omegacenti> arrenlex: Not unless I am missing something more obvious then trying to click it and seeing only 1024x768
<gyaresu> chemisus: Nah. Why do you need the file from realtek?
<lwizardl> can ubuntu be completly installed using ssh ?
<omegacenti> one sec arrenlex
<[vali] > omegacenti: and whats the problem ?
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<chemisus> gyaresu, its an onboard audio, and giga-byte said to download it from the vendor
<omegacenti> one sec [vali]  request pending.
<gyaresu> chemisus: 0_o
<arrenlex> [vali] : They want to switch to 800x600 but the machine insists on running 1024x768 even with that log.
<chemisus> my motherboard is a giga-byte GA-8IG1000 Pro-G
<arrenlex> [vali] : log -> conf
<[vali] > weird
<omegacenti> arrenlex: log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9057/
<CM_Rapture> is there a VGA mode similar to windows for edgy install?
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<jhornick> there is a failsafe video mode
<arrenlex> omegacenti: (II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name). Yep, I'm beat. = /
<arrenlex> omegacenti: I'm sorry...
<euxneks> anyone familiar with fresh installs?
<gyaresu> chemisus: Dude this is linux. Vendors hate us ;) This is ubuntu you're trying to install right? Things are done differently here. (That being said you may actually need to do it the way you are currently trying)
<jhornick> euxneks: what part of fresh installs?
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<omegacenti> [vali] : I am simply trying to get the resolution 800x600 available in my ubuntu 6.10, the problem lies in that I have a 915 Intel chipset, I am using 915resolution, it seems to have not worked or I am just incompitent in the matter, my xorg edits did something, or the computer itself is possessed.
<euxneks> installing - it's hanging saying "can't access tty: job control turned off"
<chemisus> gyaresu, ubuntu is already installed. i just wanted my sound to work.
<omegacenti> arrenlex: I stand by my words that you are a good man and that you tried your damndest. Thankyou for all the time you allowed for me.
<gyaresu> chemisus: ac97 audio codecs huh? Have you looked at !sound etc. for the ubuntu way of sorting it?
<jhornick> never seen that
<euxneks> crappeh
<jhornick> omega: there is a kernel module for the video drivers
<chemisus> gyaresu, never heard of that
<gyaresu> !chemisus | sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chemisus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* omegacenti doesn't know what a kernel module is.
<gyaresu> !sound | chemisus
<ubotu> chemisus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dufresne`> i just created a new ext3 logical partition. when i try to mount it i get " can't find /dev/sda5 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab " Can anyone tell me what's going on?
<jhornick> do you have the program modconf installed?
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<cosmo__> wth I downloaded ubuntu edgy iso to my desktop, now I can't find it
<omegacenti> jhornick: no idea, tell me how to tell and I will tell you immediately :)
<CM_Rapture> tehchieftain: in terminal try 'dmseg | tail' and then 'mount -t vfat /dev/(USB drive, usually sda1) /usb'
<CM_Rapture> er
<oggy> just curious about something
<CM_Rapture> test
<omegacenti> [vali] : not sure if you have replied but I might have missed it.
<CM_Rapture> '/dev/usb'
<oggy> any other cool things you can do with ubuntu besides having a cool desktop
<jhornick> omega: open a terminal and type modconf
<omegacenti> one sec.
<arrenlex> oggy: You can switch to console and compile things to make your friends think you are hacking the gibson. :)
<[vali] > no... it seems that is a common problem... im just googling it (the xorg.conf seems right to me)
<omegacenti> jhornick: not found
<oggy> sweet
<oggy> hehe
<jhornick> okay, you will need that installed for this
<omegacenti> get it from synaptics?
<jhornick> yup
<tritoch>  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... grep: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ssl: No such file or directory
<tritoch> why is this a problem?
<gyaresu> chemisus: Most 'drivers' get loaded into the Linux kernel as modules. Most modules come from packages allready ready to install or sometimes you need the latest and have to diddle around a bit to get things to work but mostly there are know ways of doing things.
<jhornick> its just a util for enableing and disableing kernel modules
<CM_Rapture> Can I download the proper nVidia drivers to my USB pen drive and have edgy use those during clean install?
<omglazers> Anyone mind helping me out with GRUB issues during ubuntu install?
<Flannel> tritoch: Looks like you've got some... path confusion there. or something.  What have you edited?
<omegacenti> jhornick: then I will do as commanded :)
<tehchieftain> hey rapture, can you check your pms
<tritoch> Flannel: i made a symlink between sites-enabled and sites-available
<CM_Rapture> ?
<Flannel> tritoch: Just a ssl virtualhost, you mean?
<CM_Rapture> i don't have any
<[vali] > omegacenti: there is a program called 915resolution.. did you tried it ?
<omegacenti> jhornick: If you would be so kind as to put my name in front of anything that is addressed to me, I would appreciate t, it makes it easier to find your text.
<chemisus> ah, it works now
<tehchieftain> i just msg'd you
<tehchieftain> wtf
<chemisus> gyaresu, thanks hehe
<tritoch> that was the intent, it's just a duplicate of the default
<arooni> i cant change my laptop brightness
<arooni> ideas?
<jhornick> omegacenti: full thing, or is just omega good enough?
<tritoch> but i deleted the sites-available version
<tritoch> if i delete the sites-enabled will this all go away :D
<Flannel> tritoch: er... You shouldn't.
<Frogzoo> arooni: what kind of lappie?
<omegacenti> [vali] : I haveit  915resolution and I have run it as people have said, but as to what  it exactly does, I do not know.
<Flannel> tritoch: you should have sites-available, and symlink to sites-enabled
<omegacenti> jhornick: what do you mean by full thing?
<arooni> Frogzoo: its a brand new sony vaio
<gyaresu> chemisus: Welcome to Oz ;)
<Flannel> tritoch: but keep it in sites-available
<celtickuja> I've got the Edgy Eft live CD burned, but upon trying to boot, everything hangs after this set of messages appears a few times: "[17179574.704000]  hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<celtickuja> [17179574.704000]  hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<celtickuja> [17179574.704000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Frogzoo> arooni: have you installed spicctrl ?
<omegacenti> jhornick: What type of irc client are you using?
<jhornick> omegacenti: nevermind, you will also need this package xserver-xorg-video-i810 (the i810 package does the i8xx and i9xx drivers)
<omegacenti> I thought I had the i810 drivers.
<jhornick> omegacenti: im using an gaim from a fairly recent svn
<omegacenti> Does it have tab completion?
<CM_Rapture> Is it possible to use drivers from my USB pen drive and have edgy use those during clean install?
<jhornick> omegacenti: well they might not be loaded in the kernel
<omegacenti> okay one sec.
<arooni> Frogzoo: no i havent yet
<tritoch> Flannel: ok i re-created the linked (available) file, do i need to re-do the sym link?
<Frogzoo> CM_Rapture: sure, with some fiddling
<arooni> havent heard fo it
<Frogzoo> arooni: that's what I use
<[vali] > omegacenti: when did you run the program ?
<CM_Rapture> Frogzoo: care to elaborate?
<omegacenti> jhornick: how should I get xserver-xorg-video-i810?
<arooni> Frogzoo: ok its installed now what do i do
<omegacenti> [vali] : I would say maybe 3 hours ago?
<ratbert90> help!  Why won't lirc see my remote?  irw runs, but when I press a button on the remote, nothing shows up
<Frogzoo> arooni: spicctrl -b 150
<jhornick> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<omegacenti> one sec.
<ratbert90> the remote has full batteries, and is supported by linux supposedly :(
<Flannel> tritoch: delete it, and use a2ensite
<zxcvbnm> salam
<arooni> Frogzoo: i dont see anything happenign when i do that
<[vali] > omegacenti: i mean it must be run before X starts... if you run it form a xterm or so it will not work
<Flannel> tritoch: er, delete the symlink, and use a2ensite to enable it (a2ensite will symlink for you), that is.
<omegacenti> jhornick: I have the newest version
<oggy> damit I still have a hard time using screen with irssi
<omegacenti> [vali] : this is an area I have not discussed yet with anyone, please continue this line of thought.
<tehchieftain> rapture none of those commands worked in my terminal
<Frogzoo> arooni: spicctrl -b 30
<zxcvbnm> kasi hast
<eoX> real player is still very choppy in 64bit ubuntu anyone has a fix?
<arooni> Frogzoo: no chagnge :(
<jhornick> omegacenti: sudo modprobe i810fb  (this should load the module)
<sontek> Hey, I'm trying to switch my file server from OpenSUSE to Ubuntu but the installation keeps freezing at 69% (I let it sit for 3 days)
<omglazers> Anyone mind helping me out with GRUB issues during ubuntu install?
<Frogzoo> arooni: sudo spicctrl -b 30
<tritoch> Flannel: i got a little overzealous and deleted the certificate too, what's the a2 command for creating it again?
<arooni> Frogzoo: nothing :(
<omegacenti> okay done.
<CM_Rapture> then i dunno tehchieftain
<sontek> It doesn't actually freeze, I can use the extra terminals, just the installation doesn't complete
<Dougie> woot got internet working over wireless :)
<Madpilot> sontek, sounds like a bad install CD - did you run the "check this CD" option on it?
<sontek> is there a way to figure out what its sticking on?
<omegacenti> jhornick: doesn't seem to have done anything, but I guess it did.
<tehchieftain> says dsmeg is an invalid command =(
<zxcvbnm> chi minevisid ?
<CM_Rapture> dmesg
<jhornick> omega: now we need to tell X to use the driver, then restart X
<sontek> Madpilot: I md5summed and checked the cd through the command prompt, I've also used this cd to install on another computer
<CM_Rapture> typo on my part :)
<tehchieftain> ohhhlol
<euxneks> looks like I'm having this problem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964
<sontek> Madpilot: It just wont get past 69%
<euxneks> crap
<tehchieftain> ugh now i have to scroll up for the whole line gain lo
<Frogzoo> arooni: ls -l /dev/sonypi
<tritoch> ah a2enmod found it
<omegacenti> jhornick: How do we do that.
<B|00d|u5T> naolith ------- this is really late cuz ive been readin but thanx a bunch that helped alot
<[vali] > omegacenti: try thish: change to a console (ctrl+alt+1), log in, stop gdm (or kdm or whathever you use) whith /etc/init.d/gdm stop, run the program and finally restart gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jhornick> omegacenti: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alex__> hi I just ran envy and a yes/no question prompt came up that was blank, anyone familiar with envy know what the quesiton might be?
<jhornick> vali: we need to tell X to use the driver still
<arooni> Frogzoo: it says this: crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 62 2007-03-06 20:29 /dev/sonypi
<zxcvbnm> baba shoma ha ke hame torkin
<Dougie> how do you search in apt-get? like i'm trying to apt-get xchat
<omegacenti> okay keep this logged.
<omegacenti> alright.
<[vali] > jhornick: his xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9056/
<lwizardl> anyone here used a compaq proliant 7000 server?
<[vali] > he is using i810 already
<Madpilot> Dougie, xchat is in the Universe repo, "sudo apt-get install xchat" will work if  you've got Universe enabled
<zxcvbnm> FARSIKASI BALADE
<euxneks> Dougie: tab completion might work
<omegacenti> jhornick: Yeah, I thought I am already using i810 as stated in xorg.
<jhornick> oh
<jhornick> k
<jhornick> and here I thought you were not
<Dufresne`> Help! i just created a new ext3 logical partition. when i try to mount it i get " can't find /dev/sda5 in etc/fstab or /etc/mtab "
<Frogzoo> arooni: sudo spicctrl -B
<Flannel> tritoch: apache2-ssl-certificate
<omegacenti> [vali] : Okay,so now I run your batch of command in alt ctrl 1
<arooni> Frogzoo: returns 0
<CM_Rapture> Ok, I've got my proper gfx card driver installed on my pen drive (a .run file), how would I go about forcing edgy to use this driver instead of nv during a clean install?
<VanessaE> mount /dev/sda5 /somedirectory
<VanessaE> (i.e. you need to add a mount point after the device name)
<omegacenti> [vali] : Will be back in a second
<Dougie> i don't have universe enabled
<[vali] > ok
<omegacenti> [vali] : ctrl alt 1 does not seem to work.
<Frogzoo> arooni: unless brightness is currently zero, seems it's not working
<jhornick> f1
<billy> it's the rizzle shizzle
<[vali] > oops... f1, my mistake
<CM_Rapture> lol @ frogzoo
<Psykus> can anyone help with ndiswrapper? i've tried installing the latest version of ndiswrapper via compiling, tried different drivers with the wifi card, both the ones on the CD and ones recomended on the ndiswrapper wiki (it's up there, says my card works with ndiswrapper), and i had it working fine in an older version of ubuntu, any ideas?
<arooni> Frogzoo: its definitley bright... any other ideas?
<billy> anyone use docks?
<Madpilot> ubotu, universe | Dougie
<ubotu> Dougie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bullgard1> Madpilot: There are 5 classes of repositories, I believe. What are their names besides 'Universe'?
<billy> or a dock?
<savvas> is anyone else getting "connection timed out" for security.ubuntu.com repos?
<rbil> CM_Rapture: I doubt that u can. I think you'll need to let the install fully install your system and then you can install the proprietary driver.
<Madpilot> bullgard1, there are four main ones - Main & Restricted (both enabled by default), then Universe & Multiverse (which aren't)
<Psykus> ndiswrapper installs fine, loads the driver, says 'device present', I get a new device, eth1 that shows up as a wireless device, but i can't set an SSID or key or anything
<CM_Rapture> rbil, problem is, edgy and GeForce 8800 gts don't like each other with the default nv drivers
<Psykus> doesn't show any wireless networks in the gnome net config window either
<CM_Rapture> I can't get to a GUI of any sort
<arooni> Frogzoo: any other suggestions
<Frogzoo> arooni: ls -l /etc/acpi/sonybright.sh
<VanessaE> ironic really that restricted would be enabled by default and yet uni/multiverse aren't
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<tritoch> thank you Flannel; i'm so happy ive got lamp + ftp running all with ssl :D
<arooni> Frogzoo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 746 2006-10-15 12:30 /etc/acpi/sonybright.sh
<bullgard1> Madpilot: And is there a special name for these 4 classes as a category?
<rbil> CM_Rapture: yeh, but why do you need to get to a GUI in the first place? If you have the proprietary driver, you can install it from the CLI after the system is up and running.
<jhornick> tehchieftan: try a mounting daemon like ivman
<Psykus> people in #ndiswrapper helped me compile the new version , still does the same thing
<CM_Rapture> is there a guide somewhere on how to do that?
<Madpilot> bullgard1, not really - they're all just repos.
<Frogzoo> arooni: ooh - I notice in that file "# Recent nvidia Sonys have ACPI methods that do nothing. Thanks, Sony."
<Madpilot> bullgard1, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components for the how & why of Ubuntu's repository setup
<lepine_h> running ubuntu server 6.06 ... up to date on everything ... does anyone else has a bug in /etc/init.d/apache2 [restart|reload|stop]   ?
<arooni> Frogzoo: does that mean im screwed
<lepine_h> whenever i try, it hangs
<rbil> !nvidia | CM_Rapture
<ubotu> CM_Rapture: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bullgard1> Madpilot: And the ranking is Main > Universe > Restricted > Multiverse?
<CM_Rapture> thanx
* CM_Rapture hugs rbil!
<tehchieftain> try mounting daemon? what does that have to do with my wireless mouse not detecting after i unplug it and try to plug it back in.
<omegacenti> [vali] : I don't think it worked.
<bullgard1> Madpilot: I will read the link you suggested.
<tehchieftain> only detects it after its plugged in while booted
<[vali] > omegacenti: :(
<balu123> hey guys. i was always thinking about installing ubuntu instead of xp at my computer. but I cannot even install it. I start with boot cd, select 1 or 2 and then the screen with the "moving bar" appears for about 2 mins. then nothing happens. pentium 4, 1028gb ram, radeon x850. I didn't find any help on the internet
<Madpilot> bullgard1, more like Main - Restricted - Universe - Multiverse, insofar as there is a ranking
<omegacenti> [vali] : might you walk me through the process of using this 915resolution?
<Psykus> also non ubuntu related question, my computer freezes right before the memory check whenever my ipod is plugged in at boot :(
<Psykus> question/issue
<balu123> any ideas?
<bullgard1> Madpilot: Thank you.
<Flannel> !repositories | bullgard1, Madpilot
<ubotu> bullgard1, Madpilot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Madpilot> Flannel, I just gave him that URL
<omegacenti> I know it has a config thing, and I did edit it through someone elses suggestion... I justdon't know what to do.
<Dougie> ok i'm going through this guide for universe and its not right... its a little outdated or something cause there is no software preferences under admin
<omegacenti> gah.
<Flannel> Madpilot: eh?  I guess I missed it.
* omegacenti feels helpless
<Frogzoo> arooni: it doesn't mean that - for one thing, it might be fixed in feisty
<Dougie> oh...nvm
<Madpilot> Dougie, Software Sources
<Flannel> Dougie: It's "software sources" in Edgy
<[vali] > omegacenti: http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/readme.html
<Dougie> you just check the boxes
<arooni> Frogzoo: ahh, but is there nothing i can do until feisty?
<Dougie> lol
<Madpilot> Dougie, which guide for repos, BTW? If it
<balu123> come on guys. I'm tired of windows
<Frogzoo> arooni: you can google around for a fix 'acpi sony linux' & see what turns up
<owner_> what is the best editor for php and css i used to use dreamweaver but i switched to ubuntu recently
<arooni> Frogzoo: when is fesity coming out
<Dougie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<lepine_h> any ideas? i constantly get 'httpd (pid X?) not running' ... while it is
<Frogzoo> arooni: april
<[vali] > omegacenti: you may need to change steps 7-8 to ubuntu...
<Madpilot> owner_, Bluefish or Screem. Nvu if you think you need a WYSIWYG thing.
<rbil> CM_Rapture: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<omegacenti> [vali] : I am reading as we speak.
<jhornick> owner_: I kinda like bluefish
<arooni> Frogzoo: how easy is it to upgrade to fesity from edgy?
<Dougie> should i enable multiverse?
<TheMonkeyMoo> has anyone here had any success getting the bonjour plugin for Gaim working? I have avahi-daemon installed and I can start the daemon through terminal, which causes me to show up on other people's lists (iChat and Trillian) but I see nobody and am unable to receive any messages. Alternately can anyone point me to a different channel?
<omegacenti> [vali] : Any suggestions on how to put 915resolution in my startupscripts?
<owner_> how bout zend? is that any good
<Frogzoo> arooni: never done it
<Madpilot> Dougie, probably, It won't do any harm and there are some useful things in Multiverse
<arooni> Frogzoo: well say going from dapper to edgy... in general do i need to copmletely reinstalll ? or is there an upgrade path
<VanessaE> dapper -> edgy is easy
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Flannel> !upgrade | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<omegacenti> [vali] : Not sure if you caught the last comment.
<sontek> Hey, I'm trying to switch my file server from OpenSUSE to Ubuntu but the installation keeps freezing at 69% (I let it sit for 3 days)  It doesn't actually freeze, I can use the other terminals and even kill the installation process to restart it.   The disk worked fine with another computer so thats not whats wrong.  Is there a way I can check what its freezing on?
<Frogzoo> arooni: don't forget - it's not guaranteed feisty will fix your problem
<[vali] > omegacenti: write the script, chmod 775 and put in /etc/init.d, then make a simbolic link in /etc/rc.2 called S1095resolution (or something) pointing to it
<omegacenti> write what script?
<VanessaE> in short:  change every occurrance of "dapper" to "edgy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist upgrade, and pray. :-)
<billy> anyone tried the kiba-docks howto on ubuntuforums lately.  looks like some folks are having difficulties.
<VanessaE> er, dist-upgrade evenm
<omegacenti> [vali] : Wow, my head has just been rushed over.
<VonFluffy> wtf is wrong with ubuntyforums fonts did someone change them
<Madpilot> VanessaE, that's no longer the suggested/supported upgrade method
<VanessaE> oh?
<Dougie> ok i'll be back on xchat
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | VanessaE
<ubotu> VanessaE: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<VanessaE> wfm, but I'll take your word for it :)
<omegacenti> [vali] : I'm sorry but I might need a little help with that info
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<[vali] > omegacenti: you need to find the desired parameters to 915resolution
<Madpilot> VanessaE, that said, using upgrade-manage is hella slow. It was far faster for me to torrent the Edgy ISO and reinstall than it was to upgrade Dapper->Edgy in place.
<omegacenti> [vali] : also, it seems that 915resolution only changes what in the Vbiod, so I don't know if thats helpful
<VanessaE> *nod*
<omegacenti> [vali] : Oh boy.
<billy> tehchieftain, i'm not sure about your system, but I have to turn that function on in my BIOS.
<billy> tehchieftain, i guess that would be step one.  :)  after that I'm not sure how to help.
<VanessaE> my husband used the old update method and it was dog slow, on my box I chose to do a full install
<[vali] > omegacenti: ok... step by step...
<omegacenti> [vali] : That would be VERY helpful.
<VanessaE> that said, edgy -> feisty was a piece of cake :)
<omegacenti> [vali] :  pm?
<sontek> i'm looking at the log right now... it says 'Missing modules ide-core (linux ide support)'  does that mean its a bad disk?
<sontek> even though it detects it just fine
<[vali] > use "915resolution -l" and paste it somewhere
<ekimus> is there a debootstrap rpm for ubuntu available? i can only find debian debootstrap packages and they don't know anything about edgy installation... :(
<sontek> and then I get hdd errors hda: DMA timeout retry   hda: timeout waiting for dma, ide: failed opcode was: unknown: hda: drive not ready for command: hda atapi reset complete
<Darkkish> My memory was at 300MB (out of 478MB)
<Darkkish> with no programs running
<bjv> i moved swap & root from /dev/hdc to /dev/hda. after the move & updateing resume= for the kernel, hibernate & powersaved cannot suspend the machine. hibernate will spin up the old drive /dev/hdc even if i spin it down before the suspend. rebooting and removing /dev/hdc from the machine entirely enables hibernate to properly suspend & resume.
<Darkkish> and so i restarted
<Darkkish> and now its back down to 100MB
<noodles12> probably a dumb question but where do i go to search the ubuntu repos?
<bjv> anyone familiar enough with swsusp in ubuntu as to how the drive could be interfering with suspending?
<Darkkish> how do i not restart, to regain my ram?
<VanessaE> packages.ubuntu.com
<lepine_h> noodles12 apt-cache search TERM
<VanessaE> darkkish: you don't - unused ram is wasted ram
<savvas> hi, i'd like to stop Translation-en_US to stop appearing in my repositories, how can i do that? i think it's an edgy bug
<jhornick> noodles: or aptitude search TERM
<ekimus> Darkkish: do you mean 300MB where used (which is a good thing) or 300 MB out of 478 were accessible which would indicate bad ram...
<omegacenti> [vali] : Done.
<VanessaE> er, I misread that..
<jhornick> Darkish: a lot of what's reported as being used is just cached data
<uber_newb> hello, i'm attempting to do a 32 bit chroot, using the folllowing howto "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot", in step 5 i execute the cmd "dchroot -d" and i get the following error... "W: No chroots are defined in /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<uber_newb> E: default: Chroot not found
<uber_newb> "
<[vali] > i mean... paste it in paste.ubuntu.nl
<omegacenti> oh.
<tehchieftain> my usb slots wont auto detect, they only detect what is plugged in when i boot.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Darkkish> VanessaE, sure unused is ram is wasted, but not if its in need of being used by something else, especially ona  700MHz laptop
<VanessaE> darkkish: seriously, in linux you don't have to do tricks like that
<tehchieftain> my usb slot wont detect my wireless mouse adaptor after i boot, only works if i boot with it plugged in, anyone know how to fix?
<Madpilot> Darkkish, Linux is far better than XP about RAM management, let your system use the RAM available.
<VanessaE> the kernel will automatically reclaim memory as needed
<omegacenti> [vali] : 915resolution -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9058/
<VanessaE> better you should close apps you don't need, or reduce what you use if you're low on physical RAM
<noodles12> lepine_h: thanks guy.
<beg1689> hey... how do i obtain an ip from dhcp
<bjv> yeah, cached ram is nothing. totally transparent.     if a new app is loading or something requests more space, it will just automatically start using the cache space
<beg1689> and use it as my internet connection
<jmiller565> !Linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> and do stuff like running say afterstep or E or similar instead of kde/gnome
<Darkkish> VanessaE, I closed all of my apps, nothing was running, and i was still at 300
<jmiller565> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<VanessaE> that's normal
<jhornick> Darkkish: its just system cache
<Darkkish> if you say so
<VanessaE> the system keeps that data cached
<VanessaE> it will re-use that memory if it needs to
<bjv> Darkkish: pretend you are using windows and /proc/memstat instead says "MS SuperFetch" instead of cache
<omegacenti> [vali] : Done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9058/
<[vali] > ok
<bjv> Darkkish: cache means the OS has no other use for that ram (yet) so it is holding commonly used hard disk files in ram
<bjv> Darkkish: for faster access
<VanessaE> so for example, if you call up a 300 MB image file in The GIMP, you'll see the cache empty out and most of it will go to that program
<Mathersen> hi @ all
<jhornick> ack hi
<VanessaE> s/"most of it"/"most of the used RAM"/
<omeil> Has anyone got that SEAR world forge client working?
<tehchieftain>  my usb slot wont detect my wireless mouse adaptor after i boot, only works if i boot with it plugged in, anyone know how to fix?
<dougie> woot xchat
<Mathersen> Have following problem: Each time i run a 3D application, my pc freezes. I am using a Radeon 9600 card. ANy ideas?
<uber_newb> is there an amd64 ubuntu irc
<dougie> wow 137 updates availible...this could take a while
<Mathersen> I solved this problem once adding a AGP mode "something" but i lost the paper i wrote it down.
<omeil> crossover runs WoW better than wine people :)
<tehchieftain> crossover
<tehchieftain> wow?
<tehchieftain> detail, now, links now give.
<dougie> world of warcraft
<tehchieftain> i know what it is
<dougie> lol
<tehchieftain> i was all hesitant about installing ubuntu, because of my wow stuff
<arrenlex> tehchieftain: crossover = wine + hacks + $40
<tehchieftain> but somoene mentioned it was possible to run it on linux
<[vali] > omg... i cant paste XDD
<dougie> yeah i would like to to see this too
<omegacenti> [vali] : hehehe.
<omeil> chief it is possible
<VanessaE> you generally don't need to pay much attention to how much memory appears to be in use until you start getting to 100-200 MB more than your physical RAM (or more, depending on how you use your machine)
<tehchieftain>  my usb slot wont detect my wireless mouse adaptor after i boot, only works if i boot with it plugged in, anyone know how to fix?
<jhornick> wine does run wow last time I checked, but that was before BC
<tehchieftain> orly
<omeil> you need to pay for crossover tho. but wine is free and runs WoW pretty good.
<VanessaE> e.g. if you're using lots of swap, and the machine thrashes too much, THEN you need to worry about RAM usage.  Otherwise, just ignore it :)
<sontek> what does it mean if my installation is doing: hda: DMA timeout retry, hda: timeout waiting for DMA, hda: status timeout: status 0xd0 { busy }
<dougie> how hard is it to setup?
<sontek> if I wait long enough it works
<timfrost> !repeat | tehchieftain
<ubotu> tehchieftain: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dougie> last time i used wine i got the install screen to work for quake 3 and thats about it
<VanessaE> sontek: old bug in the IDE driver
<[vali] > omegacenti: write down this in a file -> http://paste-bin.com/5023
<sontek> VanessaE: no its not an error?
<beg1689> why would you playe quake 3 in wine?
<VanessaE> nope
<sontek> VanessaE: so. its not an error?*
<jhornick> dougie: when I just copied the wow client off my windows box, and just ran under wine. I can't comment on the install under wine though
<sontek> ok, thanks
<beg1689> quake3 is native
<[vali] > then chmod it 755
<VanessaE> I've had perfectly good drives do that on perfectly good hardware
<dougie> this was a long time ago
<VanessaE> it's been that way since kernel 2.4.17 or something like that
<beg1689> wow install on wine works perfect
<tehchieftain> problem is, i dont have my wow cds anymore.
<sontek> VanessaE: well its doing it for my cdrom, the drive itself is sda
<dougie> how much tinkering does it take to get to run under wine?
<omegacenti> [vali] : one sec while I figure out how to
<beg1689> also you mentioned something i like about blizzards games, you can just copy the install directory anywhere and it works fine
<VanessaE> odd
<beg1689> to get what to run under wine?
<VanessaE> afaik it's still just that old bug though
<dougie> WoW
<beg1689> none
<[vali] > omegacenti: open gedit, save it, and change permissions to make it executable
<b0b> I fixed my xserver and got my nvidia drivers to work with 3d acceleration
<dougie> well i'll have to get that working then i suppose
<beg1689> yay
<omegacenti> [vali] : I think I changed its permissions, but how do I check?
<beg1689> just check appdb
<jhornick> vali: are you setting it up with the 1920x1440 resoultion?
<Znuff> Hello. I seem to have some problems on Ubuntu Edgy related to Xgl. I've got Direct Renderign active in Xorg, but I can't make it work under Xgl. Can't figure out why. I've got an nVidia video card.
<beg1689> tells you anything you might come accross
<dougie> man...1 hour 16 min left of updateing....
<beg1689> oh that reminds me, im using winblows right now cuase my linux just crapped out
<[vali] > jhornick: no... the program should change that to 800x600x24
<b0b> has anybody played that boson game
<arrenlex> Znuff: If you have an nvidia card, why are you trying to use xgl?
<beg1689> all the sudden the x server wont start anymore
<beg1689> no changes, just wont start
<beg1689> says no screens found
<panfist> anyone familiar with the bcm43xx-fwcutter utility?
<[vali] > omegacenti: open a term, then ls -l
<omegacenti> -rwxr-xr-x
<jhornick> vali: k since I have i910 on my laptop and was wondering if you had the massive resoultion magic =D
<omeil> dougie: you got hit by those 13* updates?
<Znuff> arrenlex, because it doesn't say anything about nvidia and xgl on the wiki?
<arrenlex> Znuff: nvidia->aiglx
<[vali] > omegacenti: ok... now copy it to /etc/init.d
<omeil> b0b: Bonson?
<omegacenti> one sec.
<dougie> beg go into single user mode and run the xorg config
<phil151> how do you get panel themes using beryl?
<Znuff> o.O
<dougie> omeil yea 137
<arrenlex> Znuff: Well, I mean, I don't know for certain that you CAN'T use xgl, but why? aiglx is better and easier to set up.
<b0b> no boson
<Znuff> arrenlex, well, then thanks for the tip, I'll try to see
<arrenlex> Znuff: I assume you're trying to run compiz or beryl?
<Znuff> arrenlex, beryl
<b0b> it is supposed to be like command and conquer
<[vali] > jhornick: i dont even have a laptop :(
<arrenlex> Znuff: apt-get install beryl. It'll run like a dream.
<omeil> dougie: i didn't get all of them tho. i think it was like 40-45 meg of them where for openoffice so i unticked them lol :D
<omegacenti> [vali] : Done.
<omeil> whats beryl?
<Znuff> arrenlex, and it will setup aiglx too?
<jhornick> vali: I know but he has the same drivers and I was just asking, you may continue
<[vali] > omegacenti: check permissions again...
<Znuff> omeil, composite manager, like compiz
<arrenlex> Znuff: aiglx is part of ubuntu now.
<omegacenti> one sec.
<Znuff> oki doki, thanks for the tips, I'll be back if I screw up
<omegacenti> -rwxr-xr-x
<omeil> oh ok. just got ubotu to msg me the info :)
<arrenlex> Znuff: Make sure to go back to plain X. Get out of xgl.
<Znuff> arrenlex, will do that, sure :)
<Mathersen> Has nobody any idea what can i do?
<TheMonkeyMoo> znuff: I got beryl running great on my laptop with an Nvidia 7300 after using automatix for the latest nvidia drivers (although imo envy works better for that) and just installing beryl.
<omegacenti> [vali] : -rwxr-xr-x
<[vali] > right... can you tell me the numbers in /etc/rc2.d/S##gdm ? (im with kubuntu right now
<dougie> omeil: eh it wont take that long might as well let them go lol
<panfist> is there a way to disable/re-enable my wireless NIC like you can in windows? i have to reboot several times in order to get full speed from wireless nic, most of the time it's just 1mb/s, when it should be 11mb/s, always full speed in windows
<jhornick> panfist: ifup / ifdown <interface>
<sontek> Hmm.. My installation is freezing on bootstrap.    Mar 1 20:21:55 debootstrap: setting up ubuntu-minimal (1.30) ...   and I let it sit at that point for 3 days and it didn't finish.   Anyone know what could cause that?
<omeil> dougie: meh lol :) screw those updates :D
<Znuff> uh, forgot to add beryl repos -_-
<rbil> The MonekyMoo: from what I could determine, at least with automatix2 bleeder, it uses the envy script to install the drivers
<omegacenti> [vali] : gedit /etc/rc2.d/S##gdm did not work too well.
<skoenman> hey all
<[vali] > omegacenti: no, no no... just "ls /etc/rc2.d | grep gdm"
<TheMonkeyMoo> rbil: I was unaware of that. I used automatix on my laptop and then I found out about envy so I used envy on my desktop and that latter seemed to work faster
<nonickforme> what would i use in ubuntu rather than chkconfig?
<arrenlex> [vali] : Are you trying to add a bootscript?! XD
<omegacenti> [vali] :  S13gdm
<rbil> TheMonkeyMoo: well, I never did install envy, but found it here after running automatix :-)
<omegacenti> no idea what that means.
<[vali] > arrenlex: that weird program must be run before X... so before gdm
<arrenlex> [vali] : You put it in /etc/init.d and then run update-rc.d [scriptname]  defaults
<arrenlex> [vali] : Honestly. xD
<rbil> TheMonkeyMoo: to confirm, on your laptop do ... locate envy .. and see whether it's there
<arrenlex> [vali] : http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<phil151> how do you get panel themes using beryl?
<TheMonkeyMoo> rbil: that's a good idea; one sec
<skoenman> is there anybody who can maybe help me i need some help on setting up a raid server ??? Is it possable to install raid from the server setup???
<alex__> does any know how can i make a first generation ipod display album art?
<[vali] > arrenlex: i know, i know... but it not my pc.
<h1st0> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<john> how can I install streamripper with apt-get?
<arrenlex> omegacenti: So did [vali]  help you get it working?
<dougie> is there a program thats simaler to netstumbler for linux?
<skoenman> hmm so many questions so little answers
<omegacenti> arrenlex: [vali]  is working on it right now.
<[vali] > omegacenti: ok... whats the name of your script ?
<omegacenti> step1
<john> what do I need to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list  to be able to install streamripper with apt-get?
<arrenlex> john: universe
<omegacenti> [vali] : step1
<[vali] > ok... then use "sudo update-rc.d step1 start 10 2"
<omegacenti> alright
<TheMonkeyMoo> rbil: either I do not have envy installed or it is hiding.
<omegacenti> [vali] : update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?
<[vali] > that will make a symbolik link to launch the script befor gdm starts, doing the trick (i guess)
<rbil> TheMonkeyMoo: maybe it only comes with automatix2 bleeder?
<skoenman> is there anybody who can maybe help me i need some help on setting up a raid server ??? Is it possable to install raid from the server setup???
<TheMonkeyMoo> rbil: maybe, I have automatix2 installed, not bleeder
<omegacenti> [vali] : update-rc.d: error: expected runlevel [0-9S]  (did you forget "." ?
<[vali] > omegacenti: yes, i forgot a . XD
<[vali] > "sudo update-rc.d step1 start 10 2 ."
<omegacenti> [vali] : Done.
<els> Home and my data are seperate from my root partition.  If I do a fresh install, but only format my root partition will I have to reinstall drivers and codecs?
<omegacenti> even though I have no idea what just happened.
<rbil> els: yes, as those aren't installed in your home directory
<[vali] > ok... lets check tha a symbolic link was made... "ls -l /etc/rc2.d | grep step"
<omegacenti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  15 2007-03-07 01:09 S10step1 -> ../init.d/step1
<els> Ok great, but the settings for my desktop and various programs will be stored correct?
<skoenman> has anybody installed a raid system before with raid 1 ????
<rbil> els: should be
<TraceGreen> hello, are there any tools to test hardware in linux? such as harddisk, memory, video card etc.
<els> rbil: thanks
<[vali] > ok... now lets change the xorg conf. Edit the file and use default depth of 24 and resolution of 800x600 with 24 bits (change 16 with 24 :P)
<omegacenti> [vali] : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  15 2007-03-07 01:09 S10step1 -> ../init.d/step1
<skoenman> yeah use ubcd TraceGreen
<skoenman> it works like a bomb you boot from it
<omegacenti> Done.
<TraceGreen> skoenman, Ultimate Boot CD? let me look at it, thanks!
<skoenman> it uses the tools from seagate and if it says its faulty it is
<rbil> TraceGreen: when you're booting Ubuntu, hit esc when it starts booting up so you get at the Grub menu, then you can select to run memtest to test your memory
<[vali] > pray a bit and reboot XD
<dougie> ok i'm back my son was crying so does anyone know of a program simaler to netstumbler for linux?
<skoenman> yeah
<skoenman> thats the one
<john> what do I need to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list  to be able to install streamripper with apt-get?
<omegacenti> [vali] : Is it possible that the "x" between 800 and 600 should be capitalized?
<[vali] > omegacenti: no
<omegacenti> k
<omegacenti> restarting.
<TraceGreen> rbil, so, thanks. and what about harddisk?
<arrenlex> [vali] : You do realise that if it doesn't work when you run it from the command line, it won't work if you try to run from a boot script for the same reason, right? xD
<skoenman> dougie i know there is let me have a look
<dougie> skoenman: thankyou!
<[vali] > arrenlex: yes... but the only way it works is running it before X starts... no other way :(
<TraceGreen> skoenman, ubck base on windows, right?
<arrenlex> [vali] : Oh... hm... I guess I set it up on my laptop before I installed a display manager, which is why it worked. Good luck, then...
<skoenman> no its self bootable progs
<skoenman> some run on linux some on freedos
<TraceGreen> skoenman, thanks!
<sontek> anyone have ideas why an installation of ubuntu-minimal would lock up on setting up ubuntu-minimal (1.30) ...
<skoenman> its a iso i always use it to scan my hardware and i use it to write my fault report
<l2s> Anyone know how to disable all edgy power mgt features from the command line
<skoenman> i would go as far as to say it gets 99% of the problems the other 1% is software
<l2s> espcially nic cards that goto sleep
<rbil> TraceGreen: what do you want to check on the harddisk? look at ... man hdparm   man fsck   man fdisk
<TraceGreen> rbil, thanks!
<skoenman> remember that only checks for hardware defecs
<[vali] > here he is !
<omegacenti> [vali] : With bad news
<skoenman> dougie try amarok
<skoenman> i think
<l2s> can someone help?
<dougie> skoenman: apt-get install amarok?
<skoenman> yeah try that
<[vali] > damn... sorry then
<skoenman> or you can just do a search in google
<LordLimecat> anyone use gnump3d?
<omegacenti> Oh well.. which one did we use? which mode?
<kidbuntu> On what folder I can find the cookies of firefox?
<LordLimecat> anyone generally good at troubleshooting want to help me with a startup issue with gnump3d?
<omegacenti> [vali] : Sorry, which mode was that?
<dougie>  skoenman: i see a lot of Amarok music player
<skoenman> hmm no
<kidbuntu> !cookies] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> !cookies
<skoenman> wait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[vali] > we overwrite 1920x1440x32 to add 800x600x24
<dougie> lol yeah its a music manager
<omegacenti> [vali] : and what did the script do, or was that it
<arrenlex> [vali] : 32 == 24.
<omegacenti> I'm gonna try something real quick.
<l2s> any guru know a command line way to disable all power management
<arrenlex> [vali] : The extra bits are transparency nothing actually uses anyway.
<skoenman> i use to have a lot of progs on my laptop but i reloaded so yeah i have to try and remember them
<VonFluffy> anyone know how to prevent xscreensaver starting when playing a movie in gxine ?
<[vali] > i know, i know... but that didnt work either. Once i had a card who didnt work with 32, only with 24 (and old Savage4, i guess)
<magez_> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skoenman> * iwconfig manipulate the basic wireless parameters
<skoenman> * iwlist allow to initiate scanning and list frequencies, bit-rates, encryption keys...
<skoenman> * iwspy allow to get per node link quality
<skoenman> * iwpriv allow to manipulate the Wireless Extensions specific to a driver (private)
<skoenman> * ifrename allow to name interfaces based on various static criteria
<skoenman> try that
<arrenlex> [vali] : Somewhere, in some config, there is buried Option "Works" "false" :(
<[vali] > omegacenti: that script changes one resolution (with 32 bpp) with another (different and 24bpp). It must be run before the X starts (gdm in this case) and thats why we need a script at startup
<dougie> iwlist sounds about right
<[vali] > arrenlex: sure ! XD
<X704> Hi
<absolutarisch> HI
<absolutarisch> HOW ARE???
<X704> oww, me ears
<[vali] > if it was a CRT i will probably blame the refresh... but in a flat pannel i should be the graphic card :(
<dougie> ok i don't think iwlist will do what i want
<X704> DON"T TALK SO LOUD, please? lol
<scv> ...
<X704> ...
<skoenman> hmm you want to be able to crack wep keys???
<absolutarisch> illegal
<X704> not really
<absolutarisch> no illgela talk
<dougie> lol no
<shatrat> its not illegal
<absolutarisch> hacking is illegal
<dougie> just scan for networks
<absolutarisch> hacking is illegal
<X704> I meant I don't really want to
<absolutarisch> dont do that
<X704> lol
<absolutarisch> that sucks
<scv> skoenman: join the FON members
<shatrat> aircrack is in the universe repositories
<skoenman> he
<skoenman> ???
<scv> FON
<dougie> will it scan for networks?
<X704> do it on your own stuff if you HAVE to do it
<shatrat> dougie, I haven't actually used it, no laptop
<kraut> moin
<skoenman> wat was the prog u used???
<skoenman> airsnort???
<dougie> airsnore i've heard of that
<kidbuntu> How do you view the cookies of firefox?
<skoenman> airsnort is your best bet if you dont have a broadcom or prism chipset
<skoenman> otherwise you screwed
<X704> anyway, how would I go about changing my rez to something higher than 1024x768?
<dougie> why is it that you can only apt-get one thing at a time
<skoenman> hmm
<skoenman> put the progs next to eachother with spaces
<skoenman> in between
<scv> if he used a rare chip, can airsnort work?
<dougie> !resolution | X704
<ubotu> X704: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shatrat> dougie, thats not true, you can apt-get install multiple packages at once
<dougie> it says that something else is useing apt-get or something of that sort
<shatrat> dougie, you cant have more than one program installing software at once
<shatrat> dougie, you can use one program to install multiple packages
<dougie> ok
<omegacenti> [vali] : confirmed that max resolution of this PC is 1280x768 at 32 bits.
<absolutarisch> a woman broke my heart today
<skoenman> k is that what he meant
<dougie> so if i apt-get -d then it will download and then apt-get install later
<absolutarisch> i think im going to be gay
<absolutarisch> anyone want to be my boyfriend? :)
<skoenman> i think prism/intel/orinoco is supported in airsnort
<skoenman> can go and have a look on the site
<Symmetria> anyone here use pure-ftpd?
<absolutarisch> come on guys
<absolutarisch> stop talking about cracking
<dougie> absolutarisch: sorry married and just had a baby
<skoenman> airsnort is a scanning tool
<skoenman> o yeah i remembered dougie
<absolutarisch> had a baby?
<skoenman> wifiradar was the other prog i used
<dougie> he didn't say anything about cracking...we are looking for  a program to search for wireless networks and thats it
<dougie> ok lemme look
<absolutarisch> ok
<absolutarisch> i thought you want to crack
<skoenman> i know wifi radar works even on prism and broadcom
<dougie> its an Intel Pro Wireless 2200
<skoenman> cool then it should not give any hassels
<absolutarisch> whats the best way to transfer 10 gb of mp3s from ntfs to ext3?
<skoenman> cp help
<absolutarisch> will utf-8 work?
<[vali] > omegacenti: try overwriting the first one... (i mean 30 instead 5c in the script), but its only a blind try
<absolutarisch> i had damaged names last time i tried
<l2s> could really use some help, need to know how to disable power mgt from teh command line
<l2s> any ideas?
<skoenman> scv culd yu help me???
<omegacenti> [vali] : So modify step1?
<[vali] > omegacenti: you want 800x600, am i wrong?
<omegacenti> yes.
<[vali] > yes, modify the script
<eden> Hey anyone know about this gnome cd/dvd creator crashing problem?
<absolutarisch> ska people, ska ska ska people
<[vali] > but 90% it will not work
<dougie> wifiradar looks like what i want
<dougie> almost done with 100 of the 137 updates
<[vali] > omegacenti: wait a moment... who is the owner of the script ?
<omegacenti> [vali] : What do you mean?
<riaal> Im in love whit Amarok, It owns iTunes!!
<dougie> riaal: does it really?
<shatrat> riaal, using "play" from the command line owns iTunes
<[vali] > forget it... the owner doesnt matter unless its a suid one
<shatrat> Im having trouble thinking of a media player that is worse than itunes
<drin> shatrat: hehe : )
<dougie> I KNOW ONE!
<dougie> Windows media player
<dougie> thats deffinately worse then itunes.....
<shatrat> ok
<[vali] > windows mierda player, yeah
<riaal> shatrat, =)
<drin> I have a problem with my shells, I can't open ALT+F[1-6]  it's all distorted, my gnome does work.
<LordLimecat> WMP isnt bad o.0
<LordLimecat> REAL is bad
<shatrat> blasphemer
<LordLimecat> oh come on
<dougie> yeah thats true nothing is worse then real player...
<[vali] > LordLimecat: you have a point, yes
<LordLimecat> VLC plays anything, but does it have a media library?
<drin> anyone know what i should search for, for troubleshooting?
<shatrat> media libraries are for people who get lost in filesystems
<LordLimecat> wmp is built in, it plays stuff, no crap is preloaded with it, and it has a library
<LordLimecat> or who have 22 gigs of stuff to organize
<LordLimecat> like me
<dougie> your talking about windows apps lol....anything in linux is better cause its free and usually is much better and faster :)
<shatrat> im up to around 140 gigs
<shatrat> thank you usenet
<LordLimecat> dougie--VLC works for the odd file or 2....
<LordLimecat> but feed it a 100mb mp3 and see what happens
<LordLimecat> you wont like it :D
<LordLimecat> (ie, podcast)
<dougie> usenet is expensive....the one i use is much cheaper..lol
<TheMonkeyMoo> I've had good luck with rhythmbox
<LordLimecat> amarok is nice, tho
<[vali] > i really like a linux port of foobar :(
<LordLimecat> if it didnt lock up my cpu -_-
<shatrat> dougie, most broadband ISPs provide a usenet server
<Symmetria> fuck finally have my root partition on my new system on a raid-1 mirror
<TheMonkeyMoo> haven't tried any podcasts, though
<LordLimecat> never got into foobar
<Symmetria> what a mission
<Symmetria> (solaris)
<dougie> mine supposovly does but i can't figure out how to use it....they don't seem to list it anywhere
<dougie> comcast...
<mytruehero> is there an equivalent of ctrl + alt + delete in ubuntu? VMware keeps freezing my system, and I'm not sure how to get back without rebooting
<LordLimecat> seriously, if yer gonna bash microsoft, dont bash their GOOD works
<[vali] > LordLimecat: you need a bit of "tuning", but then is awesome
<LordLimecat> wmp is one of their better accomplishments IMO
<drin> mytruehero:  CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<LordLimecat> along with excel and....er...
<LordLimecat> yea
<LordLimecat> thats it
<shatrat> dougie, http://www.comcast.net/help/faq/index.jsp?faq=Newsgroups118224 just try reading around
<LordLimecat> vali--you mean mysql?
<LordLimecat> im gettin there slowly
<[vali] > LordLimecat: well i really like the file explorer (please dont kill me)
<LordLimecat> which, amarok?
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> its nice
<[vali] > no, the windows file explorer is the only m$ thing i like
<LordLimecat> i think theres some idea that windows is the enemy in people's eyes o.0
<dougie> ...if only i knew the primary email address and pass now...lol
<LordLimecat> its an alternative, and its competition, which is GOOOD
<LordLimecat> competition has given us vista, which is forcing fiesty to include compiz
<[vali] > i hate wmp XD
<dougie> have to utfigure that o
<dougie> have to figure that out*
<phil151> how do you get panel themes using beryl?
<LordLimecat> aaaah i cant figure kibadock out :(
<shatrat> LordLimecat, are you kidding? compiz has been around much longer than aero.  There were some distros that included compiz by default even before vista came out
<billy> should fstab read /dev/fd0 for the floppy disk drive?
<LordLimecat> shatrat--from my understanding...
<LordLimecat> the whole reason somethin like compiz will be INCLUDED BY DEFAULT in fiesty is to compete with aero
<LordLimecat> regardless of who came first
<Minibnz> hi all can anyone help me with Kannel?
<shatrat> the ubuntu maintainers dont really care about competing with vista
<LordLimecat> most users would never have seen compiz were it not for the whole vista/3d desktop craze, methinks
<LordLimecat> want a link?
<Minibnz> i need to fing out what the ERRNO's mean
<LordLimecat> to shuttleworths blog?
<LordLimecat> or maybe its the fiesty launchpad entry
<LordLimecat> either way, the main reason given for including it was to compete with vista--to give users a reason to switch
<billy> is /dev/fd0 the floppy drive?
<omeil> has anyone been able to get cdemu to work with the nat scripts?
<shatrat> billy, yes
<Minibnz> billy: yes it is... the floppy drive
<billy> shatrat, Minibnz: thank you.  for some reason fstab didn't have this default.  wonder why.
<Minibnz> billy: you access the files thru /media/
<[vali] > the reason is that for almost 50% of newcomers thats the first thing they try to install
<omeil> if the floppy drive is mounted to that folder
<shatrat> billy, because the drive isnt mounted, the disks in it are mounted when you put them in
<LordLimecat> *cries*
<LordLimecat> kiba is making fun of me
<LordLimecat> why is it just a little...barber shop thing
<TuTUx> LordLimecat, have you tried mplayer, it's a good alternative if you need a library
<LordLimecat> i think i didnt like it
<LordLimecat> amarok i like
<LordLimecat> and for windows, when i use it, musiccube or wmp
<billy> Minibnz: it displays empty.  that wuold be b/c fstab is incorrect, right?
<LordLimecat> vlc when i just wanna play
<[vali] > mplayer with a library? where? when? how?
<[vali] > and... why?
<dougie> 
<LordLimecat> what i REALLY need is somethin to tag my files
<LordLimecat> like the godfather for windows
<clust> Hi, my keyboard sometimes stops to respond when I using firefox. After minimizing and maximazing the firefox window the keyboard starts to work again. Can anybody help me?
<[vali] > LordLimecat: id3 only?
<billy> Minibnz: /media/floppy0 reads blank even though there's a full disc in it.
<LordLimecat> ANYTHIN
<LordLimecat> somethin to bring order
<omeil> has anyone tried tremulous?
<Minibnz> billy: i get the same problem... sorry i am new to this as well...  you might still have to mount the dev... i will look into it for you...
<LordLimecat> trem rocks :D
<LordLimecat> painsaw ftw
<omeil> im just downloading it now
<billy> Minibnz: thanks.  if I can resolve, I'll post to you as well.
<[vali] > LordLimecat: the best i found in linux is easytag and exfalso
<LordLimecat> is that in default repos?
<pastrami> hey guys, had a quick question, I just installed ubuntu and it asked me reboot ... I did but it didn't boot into ubuntu but instead into xp instead ... any suggestions?
<Minibnz> billy: try issuing this command... sudo mount /dev/fd0
<eden> I am having an ubuntu problem, can anyone help?
<[vali] > multiverse i think
<omeil> trem?
<Minibnz> billy: then do a ls /media/floppy0
<omeil> 85% :)
<Minibnz> that will allow you to see the files..
<billy> will do Minibnz.
<LordLimecat> now heres the thing, vali
<LordLimecat> godfather had mass-file tools
<[vali] > in window$ i use the builtin foobar tagger
<LordLimecat> like tagging every file in a directory with the directory name
<Minibnz> billy; it worked for me if you have issues still then you fstab file is inccorrect
<LordLimecat> can easytag do that?
<LordLimecat> or is there somethin that can?
<LordLimecat> cause manual editing would take forever
<[vali] > ill check it
<omeil> i need a faster internet connection -_-
<Minibnz> billy: when you issue the mount command the disc should start to make noises... as it reads the structure
<billy> Minibnz.  the darn thing isn't even plugged into a power sournce.  WTF.  brb.
<Minibnz> omeil: so do i... i am on unwired i want Exetel..
<LordLimecat> omeil--dialup should work for trem :D
<Minibnz> that could be a casue billy
<LordLimecat> it uses like 2K of bandwidth
<Minibnz> i had that issue too...
<omeil> na im on a 128kb ISDN
<[vali] > LordLimecat: yes, it has a masstagger
<LordLimecat> ISDN? o.0 never heard of ANYONE with that
<omeil> can't get DSL here which sucks
<LordLimecat> isnt that 2 56ks tied together
<omeil> 2 64kb tied together
<LordLimecat> close enough :D
<Minibnz> omeil: i am on a 256k connection.... i drop packets like crazy until the clouds are above me...
<omeil> they change the phone lines into digital which are 64kb a lil faster.
<LordLimecat> ah
<omeil> i was gonna get a 1.5mb conncetion
<b0b> yeah ihave this so called cable internet service and all they offer is 256k
<omeil> but gay ph company sucks
<Minibnz> why didnt you?
<LordLimecat> go for cable
<LordLimecat> rawr
<Minibnz> bob: thats not cable..
<LordLimecat> 15mb ftw
<tehchieftai1> im about to explode
<dougie> my cable is an 8Mb down and 768k up
<LordLimecat> do it ouitside?
<dougie> the up sucks ass
<LordLimecat> up always does :(
<tehchieftai1> beryl, wont load any of the window decorators
<Minibnz> i work at a school in Aus.. they have awesome inet connecion
<LordLimecat> cable company told me i was gonna get 15x5
<b0b> around here that is what they call it i call it glorified dial up
<dougie> we are getting FiOS soon though and i'll be getting that i believe its 30Mb down and 5Mb up
<LordLimecat> i was all excited
<[vali] > dougie: here 4Mx300k :(
<LordLimecat> turns out its 15x2
<Minibnz> i was downloadin at 1.12m bytes/second...
<LordLimecat> who the hell needs the download
<Minibnz> didnt want to go home
<eden> hey can someone help me with a Gnome problem in ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> its teh upload that counts
<Minibnz> but snapped out of it...
<dougie> well 5Mb up should be good :)
<dougie> 30Mb down will be nice too lol
<LordLimecat> its NOT 5mb up, its 2
<LordLimecat> they tricked me
<dougie> no
<LordLimecat> it was a dirty trick
<dougie> the new connection i'll be getting soon
<LordLimecat> AND theyre blockin pt 80
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> WHERE
<dougie> its supposed to be in my neigborhood soon
<LordLimecat> *must have*
<TheMonkeyMoo> tehcheiftai1 you need to change the default depth in your xorg.config (I think that's the name, don't remember exactly)  file to 24
<dougie> Verizon FiOS
<Minibnz> lordlimecat: how do you function with out port 80?
<LordLimecat> thought 15x5 was only business?
<dougie> the package i want is like 30Mb down 5Mb up
<LordLimecat> port 8888 -_-
<billy> Minibnz, the dang thing wasn't even plugged in.  Works like a charm now.  Man do I feel like a big dummy.
<dougie> they have different packages
<Minibnz> k
<LordLimecat> also, i hate web pages
<tehchieftain> it is on 24.
<dougie> it might be 3Mb up...thats still a lot better then what i've always had
<LordLimecat> burn in hell, html
<Minibnz> billy: i have asked worse questions..
<Minibnz> we are nice ppl here...
<tehchieftain> themonkeymoo, it is already on 24.
<omeil> whats DoV?
<billy> Minibnz, yes you are.  Good folks at ubuntu.  Much nicer than Sabayon Linux folks.
<riaal> I can't open the terminal?? It just stalls for a while then closes again =((
<LordLimecat> how do i change my refresh rates available?
<dougie> the updates are almost done!!! i'm guessing i'll have to restart x or something when its done...
<LordLimecat> its not in xorg
<LordLimecat> and i need above 50hz
<LordLimecat> -_-
<omeil> yup dougie u do
<Minibnz> lord: it should be i get teh option to set rate
<dougie> run the xorg config and at the end go to advanced
<riaal> is there any viruses for ubuntu?
<dougie> and you can manually set your refresh rates
<LordLimecat> probably
<Minibnz> lord: maybe chooose the advanced option or medium
<omeil> I think the refresh rate depends on what res u are on
<billy> riaal, one time I heard of a guy intentionally running viruses with Wine.  that's about it.
<LordLimecat> other res's DO let me go higher
<omeil> oh yeah forgot about that ...Do i need a virus proggy for ubuntu?
<LordLimecat> to a whopping 51 hz
<[vali] > riaal: there is no viruses in the wild for any linux
<TheMonkeyMoo> tehchieftain: hmm, that's the problem I had with mine; I found another solution by googling but it didn't work for me let me see if I can find it again
<tehchieftain> thanks man
<omeil> well UBUNTU FTW!!
<dougie> omeil no worries about viruses
<riaal> [vali] , great, no need for an extra firewall?
<dougie> even osx has only had like 2 viruses in the past couple years for it and thats it
<omeil> you have to reset dougie :P
<dougie> yeah i know lol
<billy> riaal, it's always a good idea to have a firewall.  use firestarter.
<LordLimecat> there is no command starting with xo---
<Minibnz> the osx viruii were only made as proof of concept..
<LordLimecat> or xconfig
<[vali] > extra? did you think 2 firewalls are better than one ?
<LordLimecat> you mean nvidia-xconfig?
<riaal> I can't turn off my computer!!!!! HELP
<omeil> I don't think anything can effect the ubuntu system since the virus would require a password to copy files neways
<LordLimecat> ctrl+alt+f5+del
<billy> riaal, open a termal.  type sudo halt.
<riaal> I can't use the menues and terminal wont open!!
<billy> unplug the bastard.
<riaal> :'(
<eden> 2 firewalls are better then 1 if you are on one side and a fire is on the other...
<LordLimecat> ctrl-alt-f5-delete will restart
<Minibnz> lord: its a pkg reconfigure xserver-xorg.conf  or somehtin g similar
<[vali] > the only way is using a xploit on a privileged server...
<omeil> riall
<meborc> riaal - hold down the power button for 4 sec
<LordLimecat> meborc--thats the BAD shutdown
<riaal> meborc, that going to kill the filesystem?
<omeil> or just try ctrl-alt-delete. then click restart at the login window
<LordLimecat> try switching to the other consoles
<LordLimecat> to.0
<riaal> LordLimecat,  yeh
<Madpilot> riaal, Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text login. Ctrl+Alt+F7 will get you back to the graphical screen
<[vali] > pull the plug
<LordLimecat> ctrl+alt+f5+delete will restart
<meborc> jeah... i know it is bad... but it seems there is no other way
<LordLimecat> um, other consoles
<LordLimecat> :D
<omeil> sudo reboot at the console
<Minibnz> riaal then use alt f# where the # is any tty upto 6
<LordLimecat> (f8 works too)
<Minibnz> i think that is the serial port or somthing
<LordLimecat> o.0
<meborc> Lord - your right ofcourse... ahh... i must get some sleep
<meborc> :)
<TheMonkeyMoo> tehcheiftan: ok, this may make your screen go all wonky but you can try: right-click on your beryl manager (little ruby in the system tray by the clock), go to advanced beryl options > rendering path > copy. when I tried it, my screen looked like it changed to a massively oversized resolution on a crt; I had to remember where the icon was weithout bveing able to see it to undo it (I couldn't find the config  file to repair it in termin
<LordLimecat> :D
<LordLimecat> the 4 finger salute!
<BobZero> i need some help while installing openssh
<LordLimecat> ctrl+alt+f5+del :D
<Minibnz> lord: is your f8 option just a blank screen?
<omglazers> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehchieftain> its been on copy this entire time =(
<LordLimecat> has stuff on it, but no login
<LordLimecat> always assumed it was just goofing off behind my back
<Minibnz> ahhh might be your serial port..
<LordLimecat> has startup info
<LordLimecat> serial pt is disabled
<LordLimecat> bios
<tehchieftain> !wine
<LordLimecat> as is printer, and all other crap i dont use
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BobZero> ?
<[vali] > i usually do a ctrl+alt+backspace and then ctrl+alt+supr (before xdm restarts)
<Minibnz> i have a gsm modem connected to com0.. but nothing comes up on my screen...
<omeil> limecate what did u mean before about trem only uses 2kb bwidth?
<BobZero> nobody here who likes to help me?
<LordLimecat> ctrl+alt+backspace hates me
<LordLimecat> bob, speak up
<LordLimecat> whats yer issue :D
<Minibnz> lord: i will reboot and check my bios...
<TheMonkeyMoo> tehcheiftain: I don't know then
<BobZero> i starte installing
<omeil> LordLimecat: ctrl+alt+backspace loves me :)
<jack> anyone here had much experience with root on lvm with ubuntu?
<BobZero> type ./configure
<tehchieftain> anyone know why beryl isnt loading any window decorators?  when i load emerald as the decorator it just takes the borders off all my windows
<TheMonkeyMoo> tehcheiftain: try changing it to automatic then
<antihec_> BobZero: why don't you just install the ubuntu package?
<BobZero> but i got the error "can't find recent openssl libcrpyto"
<TheMonkeyMoo> tehcheiftain : and then reload the window decorator
<LordLimecat> tehchieftain, make sure you installed all packages, you should also run "beryl-manager", NOT beryl, and reboot after the install
<tehchieftain> nadda
<jack> I have just upgraded to edgy but have not yet rebooted
<[vali] > BobZero: what are you trying to do?
<BobZero> ubuntu package?
<tehchieftain> okay, ill be back, going to reboot.
<jack> need to rebuild the initrd with lvm i think
<BobZero> install openssh
<LordLimecat> that issue with window borders isnt the decorator
<jack> but don't know how
<LordLimecat> its somethin else
<antihec_> BobZero: there is an ubuntu package "ssh-server" that contains openssh.
<Minibnz> bob: have you tried apt-get install openssh-server?
<LordLimecat> generally occurs durin install somehow
<Minibnz> i had to do manually
<omeil> whats openssh?
<antihec_> BobZero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<[vali] > BobZero: then you can use "apt-get install openssh-server" OR "aptitude install openssh-server" OR use synaptic
<LordLimecat> i have teh coolest domain name evar
<LordLimecat> limecat.homelinux.com:8888
<BobZero> f***
<Minibnz>  omeil: it lets you have a terminal on a remote box... makes the ubuntu think you are almost at the keyboard...
<BobZero> it cant be as easy as it is
<antihec_> BobZero: it is :)
<[vali] > BobZero: yes, it is
<Minibnz> really it is bob
<Minibnz> i was stunned when flaccid set up for me
<[vali] > wellcom to the wonderfull world of apt
<Minibnz> apt-get rules...
<LordLimecat> why is aptitude better than apt-get
<Minibnz> umm i dunno
<LordLimecat> iheard it was o.0
<BobZero> since two days i got flying fingers hacking commands to the blinking cursor and the it is so easy?
<Minibnz> different packages?
<[vali] > i dont know... im still using dselect :P
<LordLimecat> no, all packages the same
<LordLimecat> syntax is same too
<LordLimecat> but someone said aptitude was better somehow
<BobZero> where i can get a list of all programms that are able to install this way
<antihec_> LordLimecat: it's not "better" but has a few comfy features. pressing "r" to see reverse dependencies is useful sometimes.
<b0b> I was stunned earlier when i actually got my nvidia  card to work earlier after i had been reading all kinds of issues about doing just that
<LordLimecat> bob
<meborc> it is easier to uninstall stuff you installed via aptitude
<dougie> i've heard that emerge was better.....but i'm not sure...seems about the same to me
<LordLimecat> open add-remove
<LordLimecat> or synaptic
<Minibnz> lord: i stand corrected... like i said earlier i am still new to this...
<Minibnz> apt-get list
<tehchieftain> didnt help =(
<mneptok> dougie: emerge and apt* are vastly different
<LordLimecat> someone asked me, "why cant i add ALL repositories that are out there to my sources.list
<LordLimecat> "
<dougie> ok i'll be back time for a reboot
<LordLimecat> :D
<LordLimecat> wouldnt that be great?
<dougie> well emerge compiles stuff for the computer completely
<[vali] > LordLimecat: it will be a pain for sure XD
<LordLimecat> :D
<LordLimecat> and then apt-get install *
<LordLimecat> XD
<b0b> for all of you newer to the linux community www.linuxquestions.org is an awesome resource
<LordLimecat> google ftw
<[vali] > a dependencies nightmare O_o
<Minibnz> flaccid has pointed me to that page once or twice...
<LordLimecat> vali--you could just dl all dependencies
<LordLimecat> :D
<dougie> but i mean they work pretty much the same...other then emerge takes FOREVER  anyways brb
* mneptok watches Edgy dribble onto a USB key
<BobZero> ok
<Minibnz> mnoptok: heheheh
<LordLimecat> hold on a sec, i wanna test somethin
<BobZero> thx
<tuxcrafter> hello guys how do i manually add a new network card to the configuration files?
<Minibnz> bobZero is not b0b... sorry!!!
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: why would you do that?
<[vali] > LordLimecat: but sometimes a package want some "war" against another one :P
<Minibnz> tuxcrafter: be carefull... my box freaks when i reboot... it keeps renaming ETH1
<omeil> LordLimecat: does tremulous have any good servers?
<[vali] > it happens with even the official ones
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: because I added a new network card but to get it working i have to manually restart the network deamon so something in config files are wrong
<antihec_> tuxcrafter: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<LordLimecat> this will be funny
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: /etc/network/interfaces should auto-populate at boot
<LordLimecat> apt-get install a* e* i* o* u*
<LordLimecat> :D
<omeil> oh everyone :) Age Of Wonder runs good on Wine...if anyone knows what that game is :D
<LordLimecat> ill let you know the size
<antihec_> tuxcrafter: be sure do read "man interfaces"
<Minibnz> lord: hheheh
<LordLimecat> XD
<LordLimecat> its still selecting packages
<LordLimecat> :D
<Gabz> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<BobZero> can i dell the openssh and openssl folders
<Gabz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nknwd> hello all. i'm currently logged in with user X and running KDE. In a terminal, i've SU to use Y. Now, HOW do i run a graphical application as user Y in user X's KDE without getting an error about no screens found or something?
<omeil> Jesus something is wrong with ubuntu and my Vid card glxgears is running at like 2 fps
<[vali] > BobZero: the sources you downloaded ?
<antihec_> BobZero: the source you downloaded? you don't need that.
<tuxcrafter> antihec_: mneptok i changed that file but it was not enough the network card will not connect automatic at booting
<BobZero> i created them while trying installing ssh
<LordLimecat> :( it wont let me do that install
<LordLimecat> everything conflicts :(
<Minibnz> bobzero: i am not sure... i just use it for remote help... and so i dont have to move to the ubuntu box...
<Gabz> nknwd: export display:0 should fix that i think
<dougie> hmm now to find wifi radar on apt-get....how exactly do you search for packages on apt-get?
<omeil>  sudo apt-get install beryl?
<[vali] > you can delete it safely
<BobZero> yes the source and the folders it created while tar
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: /etc/network/interfaces should auto-populate at boot. *auto poulate*. you shouldn't have te edit anything.
<omeil> Is this right ?  sudo apt-get install beryl?
<BobZero> k
<mneptok> omeil: don't
<antihec_> mneptok: at boot? not at install? are you sure?
<nknwd> Gabz how ?
<LordLimecat> omeil: dont do it commandline
<[vali] > mneptok: what populates it?
<LordLimecat> use synaptic
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: if i change something in that file it will stay changed after rebooting!
<LordLimecat> and search for beryl
<omeil> oh ok
<LordLimecat> that way you get all the packages
<omeil> thx
<BobZero> ok theres a nother question now
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: yup. but it's better to let the init scripts do the first edit.
<Minibnz> dougie apt-get list |grep "seach field" change search filed for your string to search
<LordLimecat> you want beryl, beryl-manager
<BobZero> lamp is installed
<BobZero> how i can configure the ftp
<shatrat> if you have the beryl repo installed "sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes" will install all the packages.
<Gabz> nknwd: in terminal try. export DISPLAY=:0.0 then run your app
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: oke how do i say that eth1 is know the default adapter and eth0 is gone
<omeil> i searched for beryl and found nothing
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: how do you know eth0 is gone?
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: i disabled it in the bios
<nknwd> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<nknwd> Xlib: No protocol specified
<nknwd> Gabz nope :)
<skoenman> could someone please msg me to help with a raid setup????
<shatrat> omeil, make sure you've followed the how-to, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy,   "sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes"
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: maybe the new card got assigned the eth0 name when the BIOS disabled the other?
<tehchieftain> okay, its not just emerald that isnt loading
<Gabz> nknwd:  error ?
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: and the ifconfig tool will only connect the eth1 card
<Rebecca> is it possible to restart my usb modules/system? even lsusb locks up
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: this is why you let Linux populate this file, rather than guess. ;)
<tehchieftain> also tried heliodor and it didnt load that either, still no borders.
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: if i leave the interface card the way it was it still do not work
<LordLimecat> tehchieftain
<Minibnz> bobzero: i cant help with ftp i havent done this yet...CAN any one help bobzero with FTP
<LordLimecat> how are you running beryl
<tuxcrafter> so how to fix it
<shatrat> tehchieftai1, are you using nvidia?
<antihec_> BobZero: you want an ftp server? there are many. I like vsftpd. "apt-get install vsftpd" and read docs in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd
<tehchieftai1> yes
<nknwd> Gabz :
<nknwd> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<shatrat> tehchieftai1, have you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"?
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: you can comment out eth0 if you want, and add the appropriate auto info to eth1's entry
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: i did that but it does not work
<bu2> how do you delete a directory using the command line?
<skoenman> anybody???
<nknwd> i've used kdesu -u user-X -c application and it works :)
<shatrat> bu2, rm -r directory
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: pastebin it
<Minibnz> sudo rm ?
<bu2> thanks
<tehchieftai1> no
<tehchieftai1> i dont think so
<shatrat> tehchieftai1, you need alpha red green blue visuals to draw the beryl window trim, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<shatrat> tehchieftai1, then restart X
<tehchieftai1> what do you mean by restarting x
<tehchieftai1> im new...
<shatrat> tehchieftai1, ctrl alt backspace
<Gabz> nknwd: yeah i remeber this one i can't remeber the solution sorry it worked for me in debain but not ubuntu so i assume i changed a setting somwhere
<mid_night> hi, can somebody help with my graphich card unichrome?
<tehchieftai1> oh okay, i know that
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: this is how it is now :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9059/ and this is what is was: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9060/
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: boot do not work
<LordLimecat> shatrat, when i ctrlalt backspace, and login, the loading window does not appear and desktop never fully loads
<mid_night> i have U 6.10, notebook fujitsu-siemens v2030
<LordLimecat> any idea why that might occur
<tehchieftain> okay time to try it out again
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: i have to do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my netwerk up
<mid_night> i installes driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/openchrome
<tehchieftain> still no borders
<shatrat> LordLimecat, that happens sometimes when there is an app using X that doesnt die properly when you restart X, works when I do a full reboot
<mid_night> and, now i have problem with console
<LordLimecat> tehchieftain: how are you starting beryl
<Minibnz> tuxcrafter: cant you do a ifconfig eth1 up | down?
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: what kind of card is eth1?
<tehchieftain> beryl-manager
<LordLimecat> how did you install your drivers
<tehchieftain> not sure, my brother did that for me
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9061/
<bu2> If I have a directory with stuff in it and I want to change the files name do I use the mv command? or will that overwrite the stuff in the directory?
<James_Bowery> when i upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 it rebooted to a page that had Ubuntu on it in a funky grey -- and froze there.  same thing happened when i burned a CD image to install it.  its a ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard with AMD64 4600+ (which has builtin nvidia).  worked fine on 6.06
<LordLimecat> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<LordLimecat> sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<mid_night> i installed drivers form this solution https://help.ubuntu.com/community/openchrome
<b0b> hey what is eryl and how do i get it i tried the apt-get install thing and it did not work
<LordLimecat> run those
<b0b> beryl
<LordLimecat> and scroll down to the second last section of the xorg file
<mid_night> now my console ctrl alt f1 is split in half :/
<comp_> can I ask for help here?
<Minibnz> beryl... rocks... its a gui thing that does some nice screen effect...
<comp_> apt-get install beryl
<tehchieftain> this file is blank
<Minibnz> comp_: yes as long as you dont ask for permission :)
<LordLimecat> xorg.conf is BLANK?
<comp_> lol
<shatrat> you shouldnt use sudo with graphical apps, it can hose lots of fun things.  gksudo gedit is safer
<comp_> i was trying to change my cursors
<tehchieftain> wait
<tehchieftain> one sec
<comp_> then everything disappeared
<comp_> cept for my wallpaper
<b0b> yeah i ran apt-get install beryl and it did not work
<tehchieftain> okay
<tehchieftain> now go
<comp_> and when i restart
<LordLimecat> its open?
<tehchieftain> i put ect instead of etc
<shatrat> b0b, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<comp_> it wont load
<tehchieftain> yes
<LordLimecat> scroll down to the second last section'
<LordLimecat> itll mention yer vid card
<Minibnz> comp_: me not know that much...
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9062/
<comp_> so i was thinking maybe i could just restore default icons
<LordLimecat> under driver, does it say nvidia or nv
<BobZero> i dont need an ftp-server
<BobZero> i got installed lampp
<tehchieftain> it says "nvidia"
<tuxcrafter> test
<tuxcrafter> back
<LordLimecat> hmm
<BobZero> i think there is an ftp allready installed to?
<LordLimecat> there IS somethin that worked for me
<tehchieftain> lay it on me, ill try anything
<LordLimecat> close the xorg.conf
<BobZero> but iam not sure
<comp_> Minibnz: no idea how to restore defaults?
<LordLimecat> go into system-->prefs-->sessions
<LordLimecat> then to the startup tab
<shatrat> tehchieftain, have you done "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" yet?
<Minibnz> comp_: nah... i only know enough to get into trouble... :)
<tehchieftain> yes i did that.
<tehchieftain> didnt help shatrat.
<Minibnz> bobzero: what are you trying to do?
<LordLimecat> i was gonna try havin him add it to the startup list
<LordLimecat> worked for me
<LordLimecat> solved that issue right away
<tehchieftain> add what?
<tehchieftain> beryl-manager?
<LordLimecat> beryl-manager
<LordLimecat> yea
<tehchieftain> yea its there already
<shatrat> tehchieftain, try right clicking the beryl icon and reloading the window decorator?
<[vali] > BobZero: netstat -tan, and check port 21
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: i found your pastebin but it it the same as my file but you edited it and commend out stuff so the end is the same
<tehchieftain> trieid that about 200 times
<tuxcrafter> tru?
<mneptok> no
<LordLimecat> i should totally know this issue
<tehchieftain> im new to how the whole ubuntu system works
<tehchieftain> so i am kinda poking around in the dark
<LordLimecat> so am i :D
<BobZero> iam trying to setup the ftp
<LordLimecat> thats how you learn
<tehchieftain> yeah, but it seems to be getting me no where.
<tehchieftain> first, the settings wouldnt open
<[vali] > BobZero: do you want a ftp or nor?
<tehchieftain> i got those to open
<[vali] > not
<LordLimecat> beryl can be tricky o.0'
<tehchieftain> NOW the decorator wont show borders.
<tuxcrafter> mneptok:  mneptok: this is how it is now :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9059/ and this is what is was: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9060/
<tuxcrafter> so what is de diffence between the first and the one you gave me ?
<LordLimecat> in terminal: pgrep emerald
<BobZero> ok
<LordLimecat> see if a number appears
<LordLimecat> also, pgrep beryl
<BobZero> the mySQL is running, apache too but ftp isnt listening jet
<tehchieftain> beryl did
<tehchieftain> emerald didnt
<LordLimecat> in terminal
<LordLimecat> emerald
<LordLimecat> any mesage?
<Minibnz> bobzero: sorry i cant help.. sorry
<tehchieftain> ~$ emerald
<tehchieftain> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> now we gettin somewhere
<LordLimecat> emeralds just not loadin
<LordLimecat> dont kno why tho
<tehchieftain> hmm
<LordLimecat> lemme google it
<tehchieftain> but the other decorator didnt load as well
<LordLimecat> oh, in the settings manager
<magnushc> is there away you can open files whit a text editor over ssh?
<BobZero> where is the lampp folder at the ubuntu-server installation with lampp option?
<mid_night> can somebody help me with unichrome drivers + console splited in half
<LordLimecat> rightclick the emarld icon, go to window decorator, select metacity
<LordLimecat> oops, thinkin of somethin else
<[vali] > BobZero: if you want a ftp then choose a ftp server install it and configure it
<BobZero> but i think there is allready something installed but not running
<tehchieftain> metacity is loading fine
<[vali] > sure? try a "ls /etc/init.d/ | grep ftp"
<LordLimecat> mebbe we can try another decorator
<tehchieftain> i did
<tehchieftain> heliosomething
<LordLimecat> like teh unknown aquamarine and heliosom
<LordLimecat> dam
<LordLimecat> lol
<tehchieftain> i had it working
<LordLimecat> helio?
<tehchieftain> but my screens would go black
<dougie__> ok now that i can stay connected lol
<tehchieftain> no emerald and beryl
<LordLimecat> ....
<LordLimecat> googles yer friend
<tehchieftain> and something happened where the ssettings wouldnt load
<LordLimecat> i wanna stay and help you
<tehchieftain> i got that fixed
<dougie__> can anyone tell me how to search for a program in apt-get?
<igge> hello
<LordLimecat> but my boss will smite me if im late
<tehchieftain> now the decorator wont load lol
<LordLimecat> i need sleep
<LordLimecat> ill stay for a few more mins
<tehchieftain> thanks for your help though, i appreciate it.
<LordLimecat> google that message
<LordLimecat> ima be lookin too
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: ? are you still there?
<LordLimecat> a driver reinstall may work
<LordLimecat> using envy
<dougie__> like if i type apt-get wifiradar it doesnt find it
<mneptok> tuxcrafter: barely
<igge> I know there is a script to generate the start/stop scripts to go in /etc/rcX.d/... but I can't remember the name... who can help me?
<LordLimecat> or, you could install compiz and ITS decorator right alongside beryl
<LordLimecat> that works pretty well
<LordLimecat> if one dont work, you can ues the other
<igge> or not a script.. a program actually
<LordLimecat> i thought you just pasted links into rc.ds?
<LordLimecat> to run the binaries?
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: i will reboot again
<nalpha> guys.. quick question how to delete folder in console "linux command) without deleting the folder self..like if I want to delete entire folder i just do "sudo rm -R foldername"?? anyone can help me?
<tehchieftain> ugh
<BobZero> maybe there is no ftp
<tehchieftain> i found smoething that might help
<LordLimecat> eh>
<LordLimecat> linky?
<tehchieftain> but it says i dont have permission to save the xorg.conf
<LordLimecat> sudo!
<tehchieftain> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1631
<BobZero> iam not so sure jet
<torombolo> hi
<LordLimecat> careful with xorg
<[vali] > BobZero: then install one. vsftpd is one of the simplest
<LordLimecat> i should tell you how to recover if you screw somethin up in xorg
<nalpha> guys.. quick question how to deleting all file in folder on console "linux command) without deleting the folder self..like if I want to delete entire folder i just do "sudo rm -R foldername"?? anyone can help me?
<tehchieftain> if i screw anything up real bad
<LordLimecat> main thing, if yer drivers become screwed......
<[vali] > if you had installed one previously then the new installation will warn you about it
<tehchieftain> im just going to fresh install and hope beryl works
<Minibnz> no splash and single
<LordLimecat> tehchieftain: its not that hard to fix
<torombolo> i have installed Wine and a a program of Windows.... i deleted the win app but in the "Applications" left a foler called "Wine" and i want to remove it... how can i do it?
<LordLimecat> you just go from one of the consoles (ctrl+alt+f1)
<elboblives> exit
<LordLimecat> login, navigate to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change the nvidia entry to nv
<LordLimecat> thatll load the default drivers
<LordLimecat> or restore that backup you made
<[Usurp] > http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/airchronicles/kopp/apjemp.html
<[Usurp] > check that out
<LordLimecat> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.......
<LordLimecat> thatll restore it
<dougie__> whats the site for all the ubuntu packages
<LordLimecat> reinstall is rarely needed with linux :D
<Minibnz> lord: if your x fails some times you cant get to a terminal... i had to use single user mode.
<torombolo> dougie__: google it, > ubuntu packages
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> wierd
<tehchieftain> how can i add that line to my xorg?
<LordLimecat> i dont even remember how to do that :(
<LordLimecat> tehchieftain: its not there?
<LordLimecat> it SHOULD be, since you ran that nvidia-xconfig thing
<tehchieftain> no, it says i cant save the xorg, dont have permiission
<tehchieftain> and its not there
<torombolo> How can i remove an icon from the "Aplication" menu ??
<LordLimecat> how did you open the file
<tehchieftain> sudo
<tehchieftain> gedit
<LordLimecat> sudo gedit?
<tehchieftain> yes
<dougie__> blah its not on there lol
<LordLimecat> that should give you permission to write it
<LordLimecat> if it doesnt....
<LordLimecat> o.0-
<LordLimecat> dunno
<tehchieftain> let me try it again
<comp_> im in my computer as root user how do i access my general user home or ~ folder?
<dougie__> i guess i can't apt-get wifiradar
<tehchieftain> okay i added it
<LordLimecat> comp_--howd you login as root?
<dougie__> just go to the /home/ directory
<tehchieftain> do i need to reboot?
<dougie__> your user directory should be inside there
<comp_> recovery mode
<LordLimecat> ah
<torombolo> how can i remove an icon from the "Aplication" menu? please help
<con-man> comp_:  type "cd ~"
<LordLimecat> torombolo--youd remvoe the .desktop file from...
<LordLimecat> one sec
<comp_> ah tyvm again
<comp_> =] 
<tarelerulz> Have any of you had problem install programs with adept ?
<LordLimecat> torombolo: the "entries" are the files in /usr/share/applications/
<LordLimecat> you delete the corresponding .desktop file and itll disappear
<torombolo> i'll take a look
<con-man> how do I make VLC the default player?
<LordLimecat> for what kind of file?
<con-man> LordLimecat: all video files
<LordLimecat> find a video file, rightclick, properties,
<LordLimecat> you can set what player plays that filetype there
<LordLimecat> dunno about doing all at once
<con-man> LordLimecat: nice. thanks!
<LordLimecat> :D
<tarelerulz> That is great for one file type ,but want about if you want it to play every media file you have ?
<tarelerulz> I have tones of movies and songs
<[vali] > tarelerulz: "remember the association"
<LordLimecat> im gonna venture that if you cant, its because linux has no way of knowing what you think constitutes a file it should open
<tehchieftain> lordlimecat, did me no good =(
<[vali] > or something like that
<LordLimecat> >_<
<tehchieftain> didnt work.
<babo_> guys, when I try to tar a folder 'tar -c meta' ... it dumps to stdout and then just hangs ...
<tehchieftain> didnt fix a thing.
<con-man> yeah
<LordLimecat> :(
<con-man> I think you will just have to do it one by one over time
<LordLimecat> my solution to a beryl problem i cant fix:"
<con-man> after a week you should have VLC as the default for all
<LordLimecat> DRIVER REINSTALL!
<[vali] > babo_: tar -cf file.tar directory
<tehchieftain> how do i go about doing that?
<tarelerulz> Well, I have mplayer for most ,but I want it to be the only one for my browser and not Totem
<tarelerulz> Where would you set that
<LordLimecat> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<LordLimecat> envy
<LordLimecat> unless you like the hard way
<LordLimecat> in which case
<LordLimecat> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<LordLimecat> follow the nvidia section
<tuxcrafter> mneptok: sudo ifconfig eth1 up fixed the boot problem
<tuxcrafter> now my netwerk is up after booting
<LordLimecat> sleepy
<babo_> [vali] : ah, ok thanks
<tehchieftain> ive been up for 2 days and im about to pass out
<LordLimecat> you dont have work?
<tehchieftain> but i WANT/NEED beryl to work.
<tehchieftain> not at the moment no.
<torombolo> LordLimecat: i deleted "/usr/share/applications/wine.desktop" and "/usr/share/app-install/wine.desktop" and the icon is still there... what have i done? :S
<LordLimecat> i kno :(
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> nothin unfixable
<LordLimecat> im POSITIVE thats it
<mataks> how to install vmware?
<LordLimecat> worst case, reinstall vlc
<LordLimecat> but when i had to add somethin to the menu, i added it there
<LordLimecat> maybe log out and in?
<LordLimecat> perhaps its cached?
<torombolo> mmm i'll see
<mneptok> nice. we're booting off a USB key.
<LordLimecat> also, my bad for not tellin you to make backups incase
<dougie__> is amacor in apt-get?
<torombolo> thanks anyway
<dougie__> or whatever that program was....
<dougie__> crap what was it...lol
* H264 is back...
<LordLimecat> lies
<dougie__> ?
<H264> with the same problem...
<dougie__> LordLimecat: was it amacor? that music manager?
<LordLimecat> dunno o.0
<mneptok> dougie__: Amarok
<merc> anyone care to recommend an rss reader?
<LordLimecat> personally, im feelin like its a good time to pass out'
<dougie__> thats it lol
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> yea
<mneptok> merc: RSSOwl
<LordLimecat> amarok
<tuxcrafter> bye guys
<LordLimecat> like wolf in inuit
<LordLimecat> amaroq
<merc> mneptok: k'doke, thanks :)
<[vali] > merc: im using akregator
<mneptok> merc: you'll want Sun's JRE
<merc> akregator, will check it out
<mataks> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LordLimecat> tehchieftain: working?
<merc> ugh, dunno about java :X
<mneptok> merc: why?
<tehchieftain> nope =(
<LordLimecat> >_<
<merc> well, last big java app i ran was azureus, but, that might just be a pile :)
<LordLimecat> and you reinstalled driver?
<tehchieftain> im doomed to never have byrl.
<tehchieftain> yah
<LordLimecat> how? envy or guide
<tehchieftain> guide
<tehchieftain> err envy
<LordLimecat> did you do the addargbx'
<LordLimecat> and all that
<tehchieftain> oh no
<LordLimecat> check yer xorg, make sure the option is theere
<H264> so the same problem that I have is I can't set the rez higher than 1024x768...
<LordLimecat> its somethin
<mneptok> merc: RSSOwl is the only reader i'll use. don't let the Java put you off. there are some killer Java apps (jEdit, jIRCii ....)
<LordLimecat> h264
<tehchieftain> i loaded kde just now, im lost.
<LordLimecat> edit yer xorg.conf
<H264> did
<tehchieftain> h264 us a good video format blarglez
<tehchieftain> anyways
<merc> peepin them out right now, the rss readers..
<tehchieftain> yeah
<tehchieftain> that option is in there
<skoenman> ok does anybody have any idea what the maximum space is that one would be able to stripe with ubuntu???? 10terabyte maybe???
<[vali] > merc: try some of them and then pick the one you liked more
<H264> where it listed the "1024x768" "800x600" I put in a couple others...
<skoenman> ok does anybody have any idea what the maximum space is that one would be able to stripe raid with ubuntu???? 10terabyte maybe???
<mataks> what is vmware?
<mneptok> skoenman: please do not repeat
<[vali] > !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bun-bun> anyone know of a good program for converting flac to mp3 format?
<mneptok> mataks: if you have to ask you don't need it
<[vali] > uhmm... damn
<skoenman> made a change on sentance mneptok
<tehchieftain> lordlimecat, i appreciate all the help.
<DeVhuRR> Hello, new installer here, cn't seem to get network configured
<[vali] > mataks: a virtual machine
<DeVhuRR> There is no Ethernet option
<mataks> [vali] : can i run windows program on vmware?
<tehchieftain> what i dont understand, is its my decorators not loading... and its driving me nuts
<H264> shoot, I'll try back later...
<H264> night
<Gesus> what's the best program for burning cds/dvds?  i do a lot of burning ... new to ubuntu.
<[vali] > mataks: you can run whole windows in vmware and then any program on int
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: what network card do you have ?
<bun-bun> Gesus# Serpentine comes preinstalled and it works pretty well.  i use it
<[vali] > Gesus: serpentine o k3b
<DeVhuRR> Uhh onboard, Realtek Gigabit I believe
<mataks> [vali] : kool.. where can i find links for vmware how to
<LordLimecat> sleep!
<mneptok> tehchieftain: did you install the Metacity replacement?
<[vali] > mataks: read above
<Gesus> thanks
<tehchieftain> lmetacity replacement?
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: so the issue is that it doesn't work or that you can't change settings ?
<mneptok> tehchieftain: Metacity does not work with compositors.
<mataks> [vali] : which one the easyvmx?
<DeVhuRR> Internet doesn't work, and I looked at the Ubuntu wiki, there is no "thernet" for me to edit
<BobZero> ok now iam sure that there is no ftp server installed or running
<DeVhuRR> only Dial Up
<DeVhuRR> Ethernet*
<tehchieftain> i am trying to get emerald to load with beyrl, but none of my decorators load.
<tehchieftain> metacity loads.
<mneptok> tehchieftain: for help with anything related to compositing please use #ubuntu-effects
<[vali] > mataks: the server
<DeVhuRR> sorry, laptop, some keys are stubborn
<tehchieftain> but not emerald
<mataks> [vali] : dude what server?
<[vali] > mneptok: doesnt work or doesnt need ?
<BobZero> can someone advise an ftp-server
<DeVhuRR> Is there a terminal command to manually set TCP/IP?
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: in a terminal type  "sudo ifconfig" and see what it says for eth0
<BobZero> can someone advise an ftp-server?
<[vali] > mataks:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<BobZero> pordftp ? vsftp?
<yomm> Devhurr : U could try editing /etc/network/interfaces
<[vali] > BobZero: simple and secure -> vsftpd
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: ifconfig is the terminal program which looks after the network cards.
<[vali] > more options -> pure-ftpd
<mataks> [vali] : ok thnx
<Gabz> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeVhuRR> okay, inet addr is 127.0.0.1
<DeVhuRR> mask is 255.0.0.0
<mneptok> BobZero: why ftp?
<BobZero> for uploading and downloading files?
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: is that for lo or eth0 ?
<mneptok> BobZero: this is 2007. no one except public servers should be using ftp.
<Latitude^> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mneptok> BobZero: use scp/sftp
<BobZero> ?
<BobZero> i dont understand?
<mneptok> want help?
<DeVhuRR> Um it says
<BobZero> sure
<DeVhuRR> Link encap: Local Network
<DeVhuRR> inet6 addr: 1/128
<DeVhuRR> Scope: host
<DeVhuRR> orry
<DeVhuRR> not local network
<DeVhuRR> Local Loopbck*
<DeVhuRR> back*
<Gabz> !paste | DeVhuRR
<ubotu> DeVhuRR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DeVhuRR> Sorry, just correcting errors caused by this stupid laptop keyboard :[
<mataks> how to install vmware?
<finalbeta> mataks: check the how to forums
<[vali] > the vmware server comes with a nice tutorial
<DeVhuRR> [1:05am]  Gabz  DeVhuRR: is that for lo or eth0 ?
<DeVhuRR> Niether
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: try this line sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<DeVhuRR> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<DeVhuRR> shit.
<DeVhuRR> No Such Device
<[vali] > how about sudo ifconfig -a ? how many devices ?
<babo> I thought django was supposed to be in the repos ?
<__james> what's the command in terminal to know the disk space?
<DeVhuRR> two, lo and sit0
<[vali] > babo: did you tried "apt-cache search django"?
<babo> [vali] : yes
<[vali] > in feisty is a package called python-django
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: it seems that your ethernet card isn't installed
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: double check that its turned on in your bios settings and you have link lights etc.
<[vali] > babo: its in the universe repo
<babo> [vali] : it's not in my repos for some reason ....
<babo> ahh ...
<babo> I'll just check
<DeVhuRR> I doubt my MSI disc contains linux drivers, right?
<DeVhuRR> ethernet was working on Windows 15 minutes ago
<[vali] > DeVhuRR: seems that you dont have the driver
<[vali] > DeVhuRR: lspci | grep thernet
<babo> [vali] : I have edgy main universe ... but no django
<DeVhuRR> [vali]  is that a command
<[vali] > too new then... you should wait to feisty
<[vali] > DeVhuRR: yes. It tells the chip of the ethernet
<DeVhuRR> says command not found; is that LSPCI?
<[vali] > lowercase
<DeVhuRR> yea but it's an l?
<[vali] > yes
<DeVhuRR> ok
<DeVhuRR> RTL-9169
<__james> how to download file using terminal by wget
<[vali] > can you paste the whole line ?
<[vali] > __james: wget url
<babo> [vali] : http://www.pastebin.ca/384760 ... that's my sources.list
<babo> where's django ?
<DeVhuRR> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconducter Co., LTD. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<[vali] > babo: in feisty, not edgy ;)
<babo> ahh
<babo> [vali] : so what do I do then ? enable the MAIN repos for edgy also ?
<babo> s/edgy/feisty/
<[vali] > feisty is unstable... wait a couple of months
<Robinsjostrom> can i try to install ati drivers and see if it works on the live cd? or do i have to do an ubuntu install first?
<babo> [vali] : right, so how is django in the repos then ?
<finalbeta> You can do it on the live cd
<[vali] > take a look... packages.ubuntu.com
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: which version of ubuntu did you install ?
<DeVhuRR> How long does it usually take to format 50% of a 120GB hard drive? it's been formatting for the past 20 minutes
<DeVhuRR> Ubuntu
<babo> [vali] : can  I just enable feisty main and do an apt-get update no ?
<babo> apt-cache update
<finalbeta> DeVhuRR: not that long.
<babo> [vali] : so django isn't in the ubuntu repos then ?
<finalbeta> DeVhuRR: formatted 500gig to ext3 yesterday in 5 minutes
<babo> unless you happen to be using feisty ....
<[vali] > babo: uhmm... its a python package. You can try to install the feisty package
<[vali] > get it from the url that i posted before
<[vali] > babo: im using feisty, yes XD
<babo> [vali] : k thanks. I think I'll stick to the tar ball...
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: ubuntu which number ?
<alliantdevil> speaking of formatting im having a bit of an issue with my data drive not mounting (ext3)
<[vali] > babo: it will probably works... its not a compiled program
<DeVhuRR> Oh newest release, 6.1 I believe
<finalbeta> alliantdevil: mount it manually, see what error it gives, or do a fsck.ext3 on it right away.
<alliantdevil> tried using the "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /media/data"
<norty> can someone help me write some assembly code?
<alliantdevil> that should work to mount it manually yes?
<norty> i need something pretty simple but i have only 16 bytes to do it..
<finalbeta> norty: just go to #asm
<norty> thx
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: your ethernet card should of automatically installed when you installed ubuntu i can't find any reason why it didn't sorry mate
<DeVhuRR> oh well
<DeVhuRR> I'll look around for Realtek and MSI drivers, thanks
<simontol> hi I need to replicate my ubuntu installation on an other partition
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to attach a separate dock to the main dock in gimp?
<peter1984> Anyone who have problem with movies and beryl? When i rotate the cube or changing opacity. The movie disapears
<simontol> is cp -prv /* /newpartition all I need to do?
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: the driver you want is a "r8169"
<MrKeuner> hi, is it possible to set power settings such that the lcd panel will be dimmed after a minute of idleness?
<Latitude^> alliantdevil, you'd also need to edit your  etc/fstab
<DeVhuRR> yea I've found a few "drivers" but they are non-existant once clicking on the links
<Gabz> DeVhuRR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek and ubuntu say it's supported
<alliantdevil> Latitude^: yep ive done that
<simontol> Latitude^: are you talkin to me?
<simontol> sorry
<Latitude^> simontol, nope
<OrTigaS> http://www.fugly.com/videos/7237/vista-vs-linux-ubuntu.html   <--- is this true
<babo> mysql-python isn't in the repos either ?
<babo> hmm
<alliantdevil> its really kind of strange, it was a new drive that i formatted to ext3 using gparted
<alliantdevil> edited fstab, and all that jazz but still nada
<alliantdevil> i was kinda wondering what happened to the "disks" app that used to be in dapper but isnt in edgy?
<DeVhuRR> are there terminal commands to manually change tcp/ip settings?
<alliantdevil> that just seems like a strange thing to remove
<watson540> I have had constant lockups sincei got this new laptop, tried every boot option i could. Well tonight i was playing around with some grub splashes and junk so i decided to switch framebuffer res. to 1024x768 by the line vga=791, ever since then i havent seen a lockup! -- does this sound reasonable that a gpu with shared memory might actually cause a lockup??
<watson540> i never saw a lock in x only in console and a million times over while booting
<Latitude^> alliantdevil, i was having a similar problem today. this helped: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<alliantdevil> Latitude^: i even went through that :(
<Latitude^> what sort of problem are you having?
<vilefridge> Quick linux question.  If I copy a file with certain permissions to a folder with different permissions on the reiserfs filesystem, or any other linux filesystem for that matter, the file will inherit the folder's permissions, correct, instead of retaining it's own?
<alliantdevil> hell i even "unmounted" it revoed the fstab entry and reformatted the drive again to make sure
<xelados> I have Windows XP installed onto a separate drive and want to add a menu entry to GRUB so I can boot to it. How can I do that?
<MrKeuner> Mar  7 04:47:35 gnome-power-manager: Screen dim because idle mode started
<MrKeuner> Mar  7 04:47:35 gnome-power-manager: Screen resume because idle mode ended
<MrKeuner> why does this happen?
<varkatope_> hi
<mypapit> hi varkatope_!!
<decoo> hi, maybe someone know why on xgl i have xv working, but on gnome is not working?
<djbrown> morning
<watson540> hello
<watson540> its quiet in here
<djbrown> anyone got experience setting up dual screens in ubuntu?
<watson540> sorry
<watson540> not me
<gyaresu> djbrown: Have you installed your nvidia/ati driver yet?
<djbrown> gyaresu: yes
<gyaresu> djbrown: which one?
<djbrown> durr
<djbrown> the one from http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu
<bullgard1> What is 'Avahi'? Synaptic: "a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery. It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts running on a local network with no specific configuration." Why did Ubuntu install an Ethernet interface (eth1:avahi) on my computer?
<gyaresu> djbrown: right so nvidia. Well have a look at mine as an example (keep in mind that it's been upgraded over the years so lots of random comments etc.) http://gyaresu.org/xorg.conf
<gyaresu> bullgard1: That's odd.
<djbrown> your using two screens from one card yes?
<gyaresu> djbrown: Yes.
<djbrown> im using two cards
<djbrown> from what i read it should just be sufficient to do another device and monitor
<djbrown> then just
<djbrown> Screen         0 "Default Screen" 0 0
<djbrown>     Screen         1 "Default Screen2" RightOf "Default Screen"
<gyaresu> djbrown: Have a look at gentoo-wiki I have set up three monitors and that's where I found the best info (6 months ago)
<djbrown> not getting anything on the second one though
<djbrown> yeah i did it from the gentoo wiki thing
<GodSyn> is there any advantage to having a seperate partition for /home (other than backup purposes)
<yomm> I tried for a couple of days to setup 3 screens/2 cards , came close , but never got all three together ..
<djbrown> you got one on each working?
<gyaresu> djbrown: Not much changed then... Have you tried X11/xinerama forums/chat ? Someone must have some up to date info these days. It is extrememly cool afterall.
<ubuntu_user7982> GodSyn: I do this so if I want to blat the distro I can without losing the data there.
<djbrown> yomm: did you get one on each card working?
<ubuntu_user7982> GodSyn: I was on mandrake a few yrs ago and moved to Ubuntu without losing /home makes much easier
<GodSyn> ubuntu_user7982: thanks for the info. now for my issue :) #22 on grub. (was able to boot via the super grub cd)
<yomm> djbrown :sry can't quite remember :/
<djbrown> gyaresu: think you can look a my xorg.conf, see if you spot anything obvious im missing
<GodSyn> (no such partition)
<ubuntu_user7982> GodSyn: sorry I'm not a grub guru :(
<yurimxpxma1> I have a few questions
<yurimxpxma1> I am using xwinwrap to change my wallpaper to a screensaver and I it will only stay that way as long as I have the terminal opened
<yurimxpxma1> how do I fix that so I can close the terminal and still have it work
<ekul`> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntu_user7982> yurimxpxma1 stick "nohup" before the command
<yurimxpxma1> !xwinwrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrKeuner> my computer does not enter the idle mode, what is the error log to start checking? syslog, and messages shows just two lines, time t entered idle mode , time t ended idle mode
<yurimxpxma1> can someone help me with xwinwrap?
<yurimxpxma1> I want to use it with the terminal closed
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: okay.
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: you need to make a script for it then and then just execute the script
<djbrown> try "xwinwrap &"
<yurimxpxma1> how do I go about doing that?
<cwill1> apt via socks:  is there any way to do that?
<kenthomson> I need some help regarding the linux-restricted-modules for the official nvidia drivers (not-the-ubuntu-supported-ones). I am trying to understand what happens when there is a l-r-module mismatch, and how to solve it. If someone know it, please tell me; i need to paste some stuff and than need a explanation (i have already found something that partially explains this). So i need someone to come-up, and talk separately to avoid flooding the channel
<cwill1> kenthomson:  use a pastebin, and post the link
<cwill1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yurimxpxma1> is the script just what I would type in the terminal?
<ubuntu_user7982> yurimxpxma1: try "nohup xwinrap &" then when you close the terminal it will not be closed also
<yurimxpxma1> but will it be on when I reboot if I do that?
<kenthomson> cwill1, do you know the answer you my question?
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: yes or you can put it in session to start it on boot.
<djbrown> nice, got the second screen to start up
<kenthomson> Can someone help me with the linux-restricted-modules question?
<cwill1> kenthomson: can't say, but paste the text you have to a pastebin, and then re-ask giving that:  it's easier for people to help you that way
<djbrown> i just cant click anything on it ;P
<yurimxpxma1> h1sto, what do i put in the script?
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: what ever command you wan tot run.
<yurimxpxma1> k
<yurimxpxma1> I will give it a try
<yurimxpxma1> thanx
<nounours>  /msg nickserv link nounours 4irc
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: like xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -o 0.3 -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID -delay 10000
<systemd0wn_> haha
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: then you just make the file executable and put it in /usr/local/bin
<kenthomson> Anyone?
<norsetto>  /msg nickserv link nounours 4irc
<Latitude^> is there way for windows to write on ext3?
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: then you could jsut hit alt+f2 and type the script name in.  Or you could put it in system > preferences > session to load on startup.
<h1st0> Latitude^: yes
<h1st0> Latitude^: there are ext3 file browsers
<h1st0> Latitude^: dunno if they support write though but they can read.
<cwill1> Latitude^: h1st0:  ext2 only I thought
<cwill1> r/w, but not journalling
<djbrown> gyaresu: hmm.. seems im getting the second one as a separat screen not an extenstion of the first one
<h1st0> cwill1: no they can do ext3
<cwill1> h1st0: are you sure?  ext2 is compatible with ext3
<Latitude^> h1st0, have u used it personally?
<ubuntu_user7982> https seems to be broken on my system - i've tried reinstalling the appopriate libriaries to no avail tho doesnt work on any browser including lynx!  Any one seen this have any ideas what might be wrong here?
<systemd0wn_> how can i tell the kernel version im currently using?
<h1st0> systemd0wn_: uname -r
<dopry> x11-common in fiesty has bad validation for xserver nice value.
<systemd0wn_> h1st0: thanks
<djbrown> anyone got dual screens runnig with beryl?
<yurimxpxma1> thanks h1st0 it works
<yurimxpxma1> I have another question though while I am here
<cwill1> h1st0: Latitude^:  http://www.fs-driver.org/ lets you mount ext2 in xp, which is compatible with ext3 (you can read and write, but it's not quite as safe as a true ext3 driver);  there's also several readonly browsers (which again work with both ext2 and ext3, and for read-only, there's no catch)
<yurimxpxma1> does anyone know how to change the color of the text on the panels?
<Alarm> hello, how can i translate this in kbyte/s : larm@rockpc:~$ ifconfig eth0 | grep 'RX byte'          RX bytes:292816535 (279.2 MiB)  TX bytes:56932362 (54.2 MiB)
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: edit your theme
<systemd0wn_> so if i have to verstions installed i should be able to delete another kernel with no problems, right?
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: what are you running with xwinwrap if Imight ask? and how much cpu does it eat?
<yurimxpxma1> I am using beryl right now
<cwill1> Latitude^: I've used the fs-driver before, although not for anything heavy duty
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: you'd have to edit what ever theme you are using with emerald
<yurimxpxma1> hmm
<yurimxpxma1> I am not seeing anything in the emerald theme manager about it
<cwill1> djbrown: I've done dual screens, but the video card has to support treating it as one giant framebuffer
<h1st0> yurimxpxma1: dunno maybe manually edit the theme
<cwill1> djbrown: ati cards are capped at 2x1024x768 due to a limitation in the card for that technique
<h1st0> systemd0wn_: if you are running a newer kernel you can purge the older ones yes.
<yurimxpxma1> how do I do theat?
<yurimxpxma1> that*
<systemd0wn_> h1st0: thanks again!
<Latitude^> thanks cwill1
<djbrown> cwill1: i've got the two screens running now it just seems like it's treating the second one as a seperat entity instead of an exstention of the first one
<cwill1> djbrown: can you pastebin me your xorg.conf?
<cwill1> djbrown: what video card?
<BobZero> how i can edit a users group?
<ikonia_> BobZero usermod
<djbrown> cwill1: 2x7900gtx
<cwill1> djbrown: two seperate video cards?
<h1st0> BobZero: what do you mean?
<djbrown> yeah
<cwill1> djbrown: :(
<h1st0> BobZero: nvm
<DeVhuRR> ali
<DeVhuRR> sli
<djbrown> not running them in sli atm
<yurimxpxma1> does anybody else know how I can change my font color in the panels?
<djbrown> cwill1: http://kriegsmarine.se/stuff/xorg.conf
<cwill1> djbrown: xinerama (two joined screens) isn't accelerated in that case;  there was a package that was supported to make that work, but I can't remember the name, and I have no idea if it'd work for this case
<djbrown> seems people have it running like that accelerated
<ikonia_> cwill1 you can do it with twin view, and has he's using sli - he can get acceleration on each screen as it luanches two x servers
<djbrown> just not finding much info about setting it up
<djbrown> ikonia_: not using them in SLI it's just two identical cards
* cwill1 points djbrown at ikonia_ :p
<ikonia_> djbrowneven better
<ikonia_> djbrown even better
<djbrown> thing is
<ikonia_> 1 card per x server = accelerated
<djbrown> if i start it up now
<djbrown> i get two gnome running
<djbrown> and if beryl is running as well it locks up the second screen
<ikonia_> djbrown all depends on how you set it up
<yurimxpxma1> does anybody know how to change the color of the text in the panels?
<djbrown> ikonia_: can you take a look at my xorg there
<djbrown> ikonia_: http://kriegsmarine.se/stuff/xorg.conf
<zzaza> hi all
<yettenet> Could you tell me the name of the window manager with the lowest memory footprint?
<djbrown> ikonia_: what i want is for the second one to be an extension of the first if at all possible
<h1st0> yettenet: well there are a few that are really low.
<cwill1> yettenet: I like using matchbox for extreme requirements, but that's um, a bit extreme
<yettenet> h1st0: For example?
<h1st0> yettenet: blackbox fwm icewm xfce etc...
<yettenet> Hm
<h1st0> yettenet: all of those are lower in memory footprint.
<yettenet> Isn't blackbox already dead?
<ikonia_> djbrown then you need to run xinerama but instead of using 1 card and two ports as most people do you need to use the bus id of twp different cards to it launches 1 xserver per card
<h1st0> yettenet: if you just go with xubuntu-desktop
<zzaza> talking about window manager whci one would recomnd for an internet cafe
<djbrown> ikonia_: so just set up xinerama and define the bus id's in the config?
<ikonia_> zzaza personal choice of the owner
<shaun__> yo
<ikonia_> djbrown thats the basics of it - but make sure the bus id's of of each card, not 1 card sharing the two ports on it
<shaun__> hey all
<yettenet> Hi
<ikonia_> shaun__ say you the first time
<ikonia_> saw
<shaun__> is josh josh here
<shaun__> lolz
<ikonia_> shaun__  take a look
<zzaza> ikonia, thinking of loe mem, easy to configure, and easy for most of the pepple
<ikonia_> zzaza gnome
<simontol> hi anyone here who has used debootstrap?
<ikonia_> zzaza in my opinion
<cwill1> zzaza: do you want to provide a full-desktop, or just the browser?
<shaun__> ahhh
<shaun__> well i had 2 get rid of ubuntu yesterday
<djbrown> ikonia_: giving it a try now then
<ikonia_> djbrown I'm a bit rust on xinerma - also be aware of twinview - but I prefer the native xinerma
<ikonia_> s/rust/rusty
<shaun__> i updated 2 edgy and it wouldnt let me put my graphics drivers on
<h1st0> shaun__: why?
<ikonia_> h1st0 ugghh feeding
<zzaza> cwill1, humm not reall full desktop, browser, acroread, gaim or kopeta and abilty to connect a camera
<shaun__> i dont no i have a geforce 7300 LE
<h1st0> shaun__: did you try the nvidia-glx package?
<djbrown> ikonia_: work but it's accelerated
<ikonia_> zzaz gnome for ease - if you have time xfce but configure it
<cwill1> zzaza: xubuntu + possibly a lighter wm if you want is probably a good fit
<babo> what do I set up my windowing to, if I don't want emacs to keep opening up in X11 ? ... it's 0:0 or something like that
<ikonia_> djbrown do you not want accelerated ?
<shaun__> yh i tried
<ekul`> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neildarlow> i've got some updates that are failing on preconfigure (bad nice value passed). is there any way i can hack the downloaded package to fix it?
<djbrown> ikonia_: i want to to be accelerated so i can use beryl
<djbrown> ikonia_: it to be*
<shaun__> i only wanted 2 play css
<djbrown> ikonia_: but now with xinerama it isnt
<h1st0> zzaza: or just no wm and just use X then just startx and launch the paps
<shaun__> cuz most servers r linux
<babo> DISPLAY=:0.
<babo> ?
<ikonia_> djbrown ok - 1.) use xinerama - its not driver dependent 2.) beryl is dubious on dual headed displays you need to make sure your config is spot on and pray
<ikonia_> djbrown it should be
<ikonia_> djbrown use the nvidia driver and xinerma  - if not try twinview
<cwill1> djbrown: twinview is probably your best bet
<shaun__> does any 1 have a gforce 7300 LE
<ikonia_> shaun__ no
<zzaza> anyone with documenation or any help using xubuntu server for xterminal or thin clients
<ikonia_> shaun__ but the nvidia drivers support it fine
<shaun__> it dont tho i tried everything
<ikonia_> zzaza what sort of help
<ikonia_> shaun__ read this link
<shaun__> kk
<ikonia_> !nvidia >shaun__
<shaun__> what link???
<zzaza> ikonia, configuration for the xterminal
<ikonia_> zzaza what part of configuring it
<shaun__> i see no link
<ikonia_> why would you give someone an xterm
<ikonia_> shaun__ it was sent in a pm
<cwill1> zzaza: look up edubuntu, ltsp
<cwill1> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzaza> ikonia, cleints desktop configurstion
<cwill1> :/
<ikonia_> cwill1 ltsp ?
<cwill1> he wants thin clients?
<ikonia_> zzaza ok - so what you're looking for is netbooting disk less root
<ikonia_> zzaza google for that
<zzaza> cwill1, i have looked both at edubuntu and www.ltsp.org
<ikonia_> diskless clients that should read
<h1st0> Is there a command to have grub regenerate the menu.1st?
<ikonia_> h1st0 no
<h1st0> I removed some old kernels and they aren't removed.
<shaun__> yh i have used this 1
<ikonia_> h1st0 have you rebooted ?
<h1st0> Or a script I know its run when you install a new kernel
<shaun__> it does not work
<h1st0> ikonia_: no
<ikonia_> h1st0 each kernel installs its self in grub
<BobZero> i got e user for sftp
<BobZero> everything fine
<h1st0> ikonia_: I know but when you purge a kernel grub doesn't update
<hades> does anyone know how to install the kerio mail server (rpm-package) ?! ...
<ikonia_> h1st0 if you remove a kernel - more so if its the running kernel you'll need to reboot to get the rest ot he post-deletion process to update
<ekul`> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia_> h1st0 it should do
<djbrown> ikonia_: from what im reading it looks like xinerama does not support accelerated graphics
<BobZero> but now i want the this user only see his homefolder
<ikonia_> hades rpm is not for ubuntu
<BobZero> and nothing else
<h1st0> ikonia_: I'm not running the kernel I removed.
<ikonia_> djbrown I've had it running - I'm %90 certain of that on dual head with nvidia
<ikonia_> h1st0 looks like your post script didn't clean up
<User2007> hello, can someone help me with cpu frequency scaling? I've installed xubuntu dapper and I don't think it's been detected
<hades> in know, but u can convert it with "alien" but the startscipts are wrong ... : /
<ikonia_> User2007 what processor do you have- its had issues
<ikonia_> hadesbecause the contents of an rpm are not meant to be installed on ubuntu
<h1st0> ikonia_: Thats why i'mlooking for the script.
<User2007> mobile P3 750 MHz
<ikonia_> User2007 don't think they support scaling, they are just low frequency
<User2007> it says it has intel speedstep
<ikonia_> hades because the contents of an rpm are not meant to be installed on ubuntu
<ikonia_> User2007 ahh yes, speed stepping, my mistake
<djbrown> ikonia_: hrm.. have to do some more browsing then
<User2007> but there may be another reason it isn't working already...I had to install xubuntu on another computer then put that hard drive in this laptop, because I can't boot from cd or floppy on this
<ikonia_> djbrown I had beryl working too, but it was a little unstable
<User2007> so maybe because the other computer didn't have speedstep it didn't set it up?
<ikonia_> User2007 ubuntu isn't portable - you can't swap harddisks like that
<User2007> I know it's not usually a good idea, but I didn't know how else to get it on this system
<h1st0> ikonia_: update-grub was what I was looking for.
<djbrown> ikonia_: beryl works with no problems if im running just one screen
<ikonia_> User2007 reinstall
<User2007> how?
<ikonia_> djbrown yes but you wanted dual screen - so thats a pointless example
<ikonia_> User2007 do you not have a cdrom drive ?
<User2007> no I don't, not on this laptop
<User2007> no floppy either
<ikonia_> User2007 netboot is your only option - but thats a lot of effort
<MrKeuner> my computer does not enter the idle mode, what is the error log to start checking? syslog, and messages shows just two lines, time t entered idle mode , time t ended idle mode
<User2007> is there some way to make it redetect all of the hardware?
<shaun__> cheers ikonia im goin 2 reinstall ubuntu which 1 u runnin
<Xif> is there a way to bind keyboard shortcuts to launchers (like you can do in Windows)?
<CyberCr33p> is possibly using imap2 to hide files that start with . ?
<ikonia_> User2007 nope as its an "install"
<ikonia_> shaun__ doesn't matter which one I'm running
<User2007> I guess going back to XP is the only option for this laptop
<varkatope_> is there any linuxbased htpc application like vdr that also supports fullfeatured dvb-s cards and playback of various videoformats like divx and stuff?
<shaun__> u runnin edgy or dapper
<shaun__> i wanna no which 1 is better
<shaun__> just want ur opin
<ttmrichter> shaun__: Better for what?
<shaun__> my 64 bit pc
<Ribs> varkatope_, I don't know what vdr is... but are you looking for something like mythtv?
<djbrown> ikonia_: twin view does support accelerated but im not surt it'll work as i want running it on two cards
<User2007> oh well, thanks anyway ikonia
<ekul`> how do i download and install the dependency libdvdcss2?
<h1st0> What am I missing in grub's menu.1st that doesn't automatically append vga=792 when update-grub is run? Here is my menu.1st http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9066/
<shaun__> bb ppl
<ikonia_> djbrown got to try it
<varkatope_> Ribs: indeed, but as far as i know mythtv doesnt support dvb-s cards in general and fullfeatured dvb-s cards in particular
<h1st0> I have # defoptions=quiet splash vga=792
<ikonia_> shaun__ neither is better - and run 32bit not 64 bit
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<ikonia_> ekul its in the wiki
<ekul`> damn theres a wiki, excellent :D
<ekul`> cheers
<ubuntu_user7982> https seems to be broken on my system - i've tried reinstalling the appopriate libriaries to no avail tho doesnt work on any browser including lynx!  Any one seen this have any ideas what might be wrong here?
<ikonia_> ekul` well done on reading the topic or the ubuntu home page......not
<Ribs> varkatope_, my understanding is that it should be okay as long as the proper Linux drivers exist. It works pretty well with the DVB-T cards I have installed.
<Ribs> varkatope_, but I'm not an expert :)
<LePoulpe303> i have a pretty strange problem ; in order to have 3D detected ; i must fist boot windows then ubuntu ?!? i can't understand that ; anyone has a clue ?
<ikonia_> ubuntu_user7982 more detail, whats happening , whats the "appropriate libraries" you think need re-installing
<_james> what is the command to check the disk space using terminal?
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 thats nonsense
<ikonia_> _james df -h
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: but true
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 yes, but has no purpose
<h1st0> _james: du
<varkatope_> Ribs: thats my problem, as far as i researched, dvb-t is well featured by almost every htpc-app while dvb-s isnt
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_:   cold boot ubuntu )> fglrxinfo : mesa glx ; boot win fist then ubuntu => fglrx gives radeon9600
<h1st0> _james: df i'm sorry
<Ribs> varkatope_, Is it worth just trying it to see if it's good enough for you?
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 impossible - you're xorg.conf file doesn't change between boots
<djbrown> ikonia_: i have a feeling it's going to break horribly ;)
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: i'm not a liar
<djbrown> ikonia_: but we'll see
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: neither stupid
<varkatope_> Ribs: so there are no alternatives to mythtv or vdr?
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 I don't doubt it-b ut xorg.conf is a static file - you need to investigate if its changing
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: my feeling is that windows tweaks the bios
<ikonia_> djbrown trial and error will tell
<Ribs> varkatope_, I only use mythtv. as PVR programs go, I'd say mythtv is the most fully featured.
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: for agp settings
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 I find that hard to believe - but possible
<ekul`> well im sorry i didn't see it there ikonia_, i was a bit distracted by actually having ubuntu working now
<graba> helo, smb know how install new hard disk drive in external enclosure on USB ?
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303I suggest you view your xorg.conf files between boots
* ekul` = total noob
<varkatope_> Ribs: ok, ill give it a try
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: i made the experience 6 times, i wasn't believing it myself
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 did you check the xorg.conf file
<varkatope_> Ribs: what kind of mediaplayer does mythtv use to play all sorts of video?
<ikonia_> ekul` all the more reason to read the docs - walking before running
<peter1984> any way to split files in 2?
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: i tried all the wiki and advice of the www to make this d.mned ati card work without any results
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 did you check the xorg.conf file
<ubuntu_user7982> ikonia_: tries to make connection and then gets "stuck" vstrange the libs i reinstalled were the standard ubuntu ssl ones.  Really not sure what caused this! Quite a low level problem as well by the looks of it.
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: i can try putting it read only to be sure
<Ribs> varkatope_, it uses it's own built in one. For media files you manually feed it, it can use whatever you tell it to. But for LiveTV and stuff it's recorded itself, it uses it's built in player.
<ikonia_> ubuntu_user7982 check the ssl log
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 just check the xorg.conf file to see if its changed
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: but i don't see something modifying xorg.conf at each boot
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 you don't need read only - just check it
<varkatope_> Ribs: is the builtin player based on  xine?
<ikonia_>               LePoulpe303 no netierh do I but thats the only way the drivers can change - unless its down to loading a kernel module
<Ribs> varkatope_, I don't know.
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: but(ill try that in a couple of hours
<ikonia_> I don't know the ati drivers that well so I don't know if its a kernal module
<Ribs> varkatope_, I suggest you ask in #mythtv-users :)
<fn1> Has anyone enabled the 'composite' functionality of metacity ?. I'm not quite fond of an alternate WM like Compiz/Beryl but slight eye-candy wouldn't hurt. What feature does composited metacity bring ?
<ikonia_> fn1 google xorg composite
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: as far as i know fglrx is a kernel module
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 check if thats being loaded then
<LePoulpe303> but honestly , hypothesis of windows tweaking the bios settings is more probable for me
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 ughhhhh
<fn1> ikonia_: xcompmgr, I'm on half way downloading a large package so it's not possible to try it now.
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 you're not listening - the problem is not windows the problem is whats different in ubuntu's behaviour - once you now that you can fix it
<aeromix> [1153] [au@dublin:~] $ n="00001"; if [[ $n -eq 1 ] ] ; then echo "JO!"; fi
<aeromix> bash: !": event not found
<aeromix> why does echo not print ! ?
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: after windows boot it's loaded; when cold boot, it doesn't load "internal agp not handled by kernel 2.6"
<ikonia_> LePoulpe303 stop looking at what windows does/doesn't do - and find out whats changing in ubuntu
<Ribs> fn1, metacity's eye-candy has to be compiled in. I don't think Ubuntu offers that yet.
<LePoulpe303> ikonia_: ok ; i'll see that , then i'll tell you ;)
<kekko_> hallo ubuntu people
<fn1> Ribs: Probably so, toggling it in gconf editor makes no different. Thanks.
<varkatope_> Ribs: i'll do so, thx
<kekko_> does anyone know how to copy files from a dir keeping files permissions?
<ikonia_> kekko_ man cp
<kekko_> ikonia_  :)
<ikonia_> kekko_ what ?
<kekko_> ikonia: i've cheked there
<kekko_> or i won't be here asking..
<ikonia_> kekko_ no you've not
<fn1> kekko_: search the word 'preserve'
<kekko_> ok chekcing again
<ikonia_> read it again
<banco> Is there any way to givean application a priority on cpu usage to stop glitching when other processes are getting greedy?
<ikonia_> banco nice
<dbprog> kekko_: cp -p ...
<banco> ikonia, nice? nice is an app?
<ikonia_> dbprog he's meant to be looking himself - thats basic
<fn1> banco: checkout 'nice' command
<dbprog> kekko_: parameter p is what you need ;-)
<kekko_> ikona_ : you are right
<ikonia_> kekko_I know - thats why I told you to look again
<kekko_> dbprog: thanks
<ikonia_> give a man a fish and he'll eat it, give him a net and he'll eat for life
<banco> OK! like it, cheers fn1 ikonia
<kekko_> ikonia_ : totally true
<ikonia_> we give too many fishes
<banco> <<thought ikonia was talking about his grammar
<ikonia_> banco its a command
<dbprog> some people doesn't want to fish, they just want to eat
<ikonia_> dbprog yes, but its tedious
<ikonia_> dbprog constant spoon feeding = dumb community
<kekko_> ikona_ dbprog : a bit of this a bit of that is perfect
<yomm> tar -cvvf myhome.tar /home/myhome/
<yomm> Would this be ok to tar up my home dir ? :
<kekko_> sort of "both togheter are best"
<ikonia_> yomm not with two V's
<banco> ikonia, i gotchya ;)
<fn1> yomm: yup
<dbprog> ikonia I understand
<ekul`> I've searched the wiki and cant find anything, i get 18 results for a text search for 'libdvdcss2' about half are in another language, some are just to do lists and nothing on how to install
<OSU> .
<ikonia_> ekul` search for "restricted formats"
<yomm> ikonia : whhat exactly are the V's for , tha man pages say something about name label ...
<ikonia_> yomm verbose
<dbprog> do you guys know an equivalent of project conduit ?
<yomm> ikonia : so the V's shouldn't do any harm ?
<fn1> yomm: try it and see.
<banco> and another (while i'm here)...
<fn1> yomm: the man pages are pretty clear.
<ekul`> i've already read that page ikonia, it give a link to the libdvdcss2 package, which i downloaded and tried to install with deb package installer
<ekul`> Error: Dependencies is not satisiable: libdvdcss2
<nysosym> hi there, has anyone tested the new kde 4 release in feisty fawn? How can i activate them?
<yomm> fn : They don't explain why there is a double v
<RodneyMcKay> where can i find libofa?
<fn1> yomm: yeah, but many commands do consider double (or triple) Vs are even more verbose.
<RodneyMcKay> googling seems to show it's in the main pool repo
<RodneyMcKay> but i can't find it using synapti
<RodneyMcKay> +c
<systemd0wn_> how can i see what driver my wireless card is currently using?
<yomm> fn1 : I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to do something stupid .. I did read the man pages
<yomm> fn1 : ok I see !
<BobZero> hi
<intelikey> hey bob0
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  fuser /dev/ttyS0
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  wvdial
<intelikey> --> Cannot open ./dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy
<intelikey> can anyone tell me what is causing that error or how to find it ?
<kishore> Hi all
<kishore> any one help me in using "screen" command
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you have a prog open that's using the port
<kishore> i ve confused
<intelikey> Frogzoo what would it be the process table is all but empty ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: pppd ?
<yomm> Intelikey : check : setserial
<yomm> !setserial
<ubotu> setserial: controls configuration of serial ports. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-43 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<bezibaerchen> which package provides /usr/bin/mail?
<peter1984> how do i split a tar file into two?
<intelikey> nope that's the problem  i couldn't dial up.    i had to chroot into another installation just to dial out
<intelikey> Frogzoo ^
<fnf> peter1984: split
<yomm> Intelikey : it will free up your serial port
<kishore> ubotu: screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<peter1984> fnf, and what operands
<intelikey> and if the modem was actualy busy i couldn't have dialed out in the chroot
<fnf> !man | peter1984
<ubotu> peter1984: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<fnf> peter1984: man split
<systemd0wn_> how can i see what driver my wireless card is currently using?
<intelikey> Frogzoo any more thoughts ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: old lock file not cleaned up?
<fnf> systemd0wn_: lsmod may bring up interesting info.
<systemd0wn_> fnf: thanks
<intelikey> Frogzoo can't be.   i emptied the dir.
<bullgard1>  What is 'Avahi'? Synaptic: "a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service
<bullgard1>           Discovery. It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts running on a local
<bullgard1>           network with no specific configuration." Why did Ubuntu install an Ethernet interface
<Frogzoo> intelikey: I mean /var/lock - where it keeps the uucp locks
<bullgard1>           (eth1:avahi) on my computer?
<intelikey> Frogzoo i do too
<intelikey> Frogzoo /var/lock/ is an empty dir
<zoro> i have an aiglx/vnc question. how can i vnc to my machine at home, but have it spawn a standard non-aiglx session? :)
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you belong to group 'dialout' ?
<intelikey> see the prompt.  that was root
<bezibaerchen> 07.03.07 [12:09:55]  < bezibaerchen> which package provides /usr/bin/mail?                                                                                    _bt
<intelikey> and yes root is in the group
<intelikey> doesn't need to be but is.
<arn_> hi, i have insatlled mysql in my ubuntu using apt-get, can anyone tell me where its installed?
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  groups
<intelikey> root daemon bin sys adm tty disk lp mail news man kmem dialout fax voice cdrom floppy sudo audio operator shadow utmp video plugdev staff games users crontab dhcp klog syslog Debian-console-log scanner messagebus ssl-cert lpadmin snort haldaemon dip guest nogroup
<mavx> locate mysql
<Frogzoo> intelikey: suspiciousness -> Cannot open ./dev/ttyS0    what's with the ./dev ?
<intelikey> second test Frogzoo tried with normal /dev and also with the static devices
<intelikey> device nodes that is.
<kishore> ubotu: screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<lnostdal> running feisty here .. the upgrade just now keeps popping up a dialog-thing: "Incorrect nice value  Please enter an integer between -20 and 19"
<lnostdal> anyone else seeing this?
<intelikey> and that was prior to my actually chrooting and dialing out.   so it wasn't busy then.   not that i can tell. Frogzoo
<lnostdal> it seems to happen at the "preconfiguring packages"-stage
<kumelk> is java suppose to use 60% cpu and 200mb memory each time I use azureus ?
<kumelk> or perhaps there is some other nice torrent apps out there which dont depend on java ?
<kumelk> someone know about this java "bug" or ?
<intelikey> one point that i should mention.  i have uninstalled all non-essential packages.  that may be the problem but i don't know what would be missing that would cause that.
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you could try ckermit or minicom & see if you can connect
<Frogzoo> if that works, maybe use plain pppd instead of wvdial
<intelikey> not familear with either of those...  i'll give a look.
<bullgard1>  What is 'Avahi'? Synaptic: "a fully LGPL framework for Multicast DNS Service Discovery. It allows programs to publish and discover services and hosts running on a local  network with no specific configuration." Why did Ubuntu install an Ethernet interface  (eth1:avahi) on my computer?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: they're terminal emulators - you can connect to the serial port & issue hayes commands to the modem
<intelikey> Frogzoo ok.  checking.
<paul_world10> can I ask
<yettenet> Can anyone send me a basic fluxbox menu file? :)
<paul_world10> I've got a auto generated source list with dapper
<yettenet> I'm just too damn lazy to configure it for myself
<paul_world10> # out the universe stuff
<paul_world10> still it freezes after 8 of 9
<paul_world10> sorry
<cMadman> has anyone successfully configured a powermate in edgy?
<amorphous_> hi guys -- anyone tell me the command to find out the name of an app by pointing at the window?
<_james> where will i get the key serial for the vmware?
<paul_world10> kiss kiss
<paul_world10> can I ask about my little source list issue?
<Frogzoo> _james: the vmware player is free
<amorphous_> or a command to kill all print queues?
<_james> im installing the vmware server.. and it's asking for key serial.. where can i find it?
<omeil> say does anyone know what language this is? Hier kannst Du dich fr einen Account auf Deepthought?
<ubunutn00b> hi there, anyone know if automatix.com is removed? The site seemd to be down (404)
<mackinac> looks german
<JohnRobert> omeil: looks german
<ubunutn00b> it is german
<bimberi> _james:  you get one (or more) from the vmware websie
<omeil> im trying to sign up for an account but can't understand the language lol
<systemd0wn_> _james: check out where you downloaded it from on their website.  They will email it to you for free if you sign up
<bimberi> *website
<mackinac> omeil:  babelfish
<_james> yeah from their website and i signed up. but the email hasn't arrived yet
<paul_world10> vmware is nice thats what got me into dapper
<omeil> 0_o
<mackinac> google it
<ubunutn00b> automatix? Anyone know anything about it? Is there a mirror somewhere?
<amorphous_> the other approach is...
<_james> what is the difference between vmware server and vmware player?
<cMadman> does anyone have experience getting a griffin powermate (http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/powermate/) to work under edgy?
<intelikey> Frogzoo found it.   wvdial was missing some deps.   but apt-get install -f wasn't reporting any missing deps  odd
<x2mjokada> hey guys, i just installed photoshop  using wine, but i can't find the installation directory.  Does anyone have an idea where it might be?
<ben_underscore> _james: player is for single user desktop type stuff
<Frogzoo> the packaging system's good, but not perfect
<paul_world10> use nautilus or terminal and ls -a
<omeil> say has anyone got the world forge client working? gives me a weird error on mine
<ben_underscore> _james: ie if you wanted to run a vm of an os to test it out or something. server is for virtualising whole servers and having lots of users connect to it
<intelikey> yeah.   tell me about not perfect.      i've had more trubble with apt than any other packageing system i have ever used.
<ben_underscore> x2mjokada: look in your ~/.wine directory
<kishore> #ubuntu-ap
<intelikey> Frogzoo thanks for the heads up.   later.
<_james> ben_underscore:  ok so vmware is better
<ben_underscore> x2mjokada: the drive_c directory is a mock version of the windows c drive, funnily enough
<paul_world10> vmware is cute I just got sad with the smaller screen in Ubuntu since I am dumb
<omeil> lol
<ben_underscore> _james: than what? it's pretty good, and you can install it in ubuntu pretty easily
<paul_world10> its a cutey with xp its a charm
<_james> i mean vmware server is better than vmware player
<x2mjokada> ben_underscore, thanks man! i found it.
<omeil> they should have made wine create the c directory in example /home/omeil/C/, kinda sucks always gotta .wine
<ben_underscore> _james: it depends what you want to use it for ...
<ben_underscore> x2mjokada: any time
<paul_world10> does wine work with neverwinternights besides the startup screen?
<jenda> A friend says he cannot write to his home partition - what's the easiest way of finding where the permission problem is?
<Frogzoo> omeil: symlink if you must
<paul_world10> ls -lh pop something
<omeil> Frogzoo: i would if i could but i just odn't now how :(
<_james> ben_underscore: can i install windows file on vmware player?
<ikonia_> jenda check he has permissions and the partition is not full or mounted read only
<omeil> know*
<omeil> paul_world10: why not just download the NWN installer for linux? and run it to the maxtor :D
<_james> ben_underscore: like i wanna play games on vmware player like dota online is that possible on vmware player?
<paul_world10> omg omeil
<lafiel> Hi, my setup had 2 hard drives and my ubuntu installation was on the slave.. The master has now failed. How do I recover my installation?
<Frogzoo> omeil: ln -s ~/.wine ~/C
<amorphous_> How can I stop a runaway printer queue? the printing docs dont show up in the gnome-cups-man printer queue?!? - this is an apt-get'ed gnome-desktop-environment from an Xubuntu install, it's printing constantly - but theres nothing in any queues i can find. I'm running out of ideas...any suggestions?
<paul_world10> wow
<lafiel> I'm told that I need to re setup GRUB.. I'm on the LIVE CD atm. Can somebody help me out?
<Frogzoo> amorphous_: lpc
<ben_underscore> _james: if you have a virtual machine running inside a vmware image, and then you run your games inside of that, then sure no problems
<omeil> paul_world10: ?
<paul_world10> you guys floor me I wish I could
<amorphous_> I've tried checking queues on gnome-cups-manager, xfprint4-manager, lpq
<ikonia_> !grub >lafiel
<Gabz> amorphous_:  turn off the printer :P
<omeil> ? why omg omeil? :D
<Frogzoo> amorphous_: sry, 'cancel'
<lafiel> thanks ikonia
<cMadman> does anyone know how to get a Griffin Powermate working under Ubuntu Edgy please? (http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/powermate/)
<Frogzoo> amorphous_: cancel -a printer
<amorphous_> Gabz, it's off - but it's needed
<omeil> dota is a bad habit...quite annoying really:)
<ben_underscore> _james: sorry i should also have said you'd need to install windows obviously ... however to create vm images you need to install vmware worstation ... all of which is free from vmware btw
<ben_underscore> omeil: what's dota?
<paul_world10> does nwn run from a special script Omeil?
<amorphous_> Frogzoo, lpc > status says there's no entries...
<_james> ben_underscore: what you mean? my question is, is it possible to install windows game on vmware player
<bob_fl> i had a client with > 3000 jobs on queue and cancel queue told me not supporded on remote queues
<Frogzoo> amorphous_: it's probably in printer memory anyhow/no longer in the queue - cancel from the printer's controls
<Frogzoo> amorphous_: cancel -a printer
<_james> ben_underscore:  can i install windows os on vmware server?
<amorphous_> cancel -a printer
<ikonia_> _jamesyes
<ikonia_> _james yes
<Frogzoo> amorphous_: the printer is printing from buffer memory - you'll need to reset the printer from it's control panel
<ben_underscore> _james: all that vmware player does is provide a virtual machine so that you can install another os on top of that, just like real hardware.
<ben_underscore> _james: if you want to install windows then sure, and then you can run games on top of that ....
<ikonia_> _james they may run poor though
<ben_underscore> _james: you may be able to run them under linux using wine however which is a linux port of the windows 32 binary api
<omeil> Defence of the ancients and warcraft 3 map :D
<omeil> paul_world10: bioware released a nwn1 installer couple of months or years ago :) its about 22 meg. just google nwn linux
<paul_world10> I would love and cry if nwn runs in this linux box me being so sentimental.
<omeil> it will run :)
<_james> ben_underscore: i can run warcraft on wine but i can't run GG-client on wine ;) that's why i have to install vmware
<omeil> hey i might just install nwn too. loved playing it online
<ben_underscore> _james: what about cedega http://www.transgaming.com
<_james> ben_underscore: will the games will run poor?
<omeil> _james: whats GG?
<ben_underscore> _james: everything will run slower as it is emulated ie: not native
<paul_world10> its just the game I really liked
<_james> GG is a game flatform that let you play online on warcraft counterstrike and etc.
<omeil> oh ok
<_james> ben_underscore:  dude what is transgaming?
<systemd0wn_> been googlin around but cant find a good doc on patching orinoco drivers in ubuntu. the kismet docs arent working.
<ikonia_> systemd0wn_ patching drivers will differ from distro and kernel release
<omeil> _james: transgaming = cedega. based on the .wine engine but designed specifically for running games.
<ben_underscore> _james: it is a company that produces software that lets you run windows games on linux - perhaps that might help you out. you have to pay for it though
<_james> can you guys help me run GG-client on wine
<_james> ben_underscore: kool ok i wil try it
<systemd0wn_> ikonia_: aight, well... have any ideas on where to start?
<ben_underscore> _james: good luck ... have a good night
<omeil> im gonna have a look at this GGclient
<koregaonpark> Hey, does anyone know what the minimum requirements for Edgy Eft are?
<koregaonpark> I haven't been able to find a page with a summary of hardware requirements.
<_james> ben_underscore: dude i think cedega is not free
<paul_world10> whats going on with my source list updates even 'autogenerated' with universe disabled is still not cathing everything
<xelados> When I attempt to compile Fluxbox, ./configure tells me I need the X11 headers and libraries. Is there a meta package that can install these for me?
<ben_underscore> _james: yes, it is commercial
<Hobbsee> xelados: xlibs-dev
<yeti> is it possible to 'downgrade' xorg? i'm using edgy, but i have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298679, so i thought, maybe it would help to use dappers xorg instead. is that possible?
<_james> ben_underscore: how can i download it?
<omeil> _james:you have msn or yahoo.?
<_james> omeil: yes i have yahoo only
<ikonia_> yeti not really possible
<omeil> _james: what is it ill add you?
<_james> matakss <-- add me up
<ben_underscore> _james: http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&file=index&ceid=29
<koregaonpark> Um, anyone know where I can find the minimum requirements for Ubuntu Edgy Eft?
<alexstacey> hello
<_james> ben_underscore:  dude im there but where's the download part?
<ikonia_> koregaonpark 128 meg ofr ram 800 meg hard disk - but thats unrealistic 256 ram and 3 gig disk is realistic
<ikonia_> P3 800
<paul_world10> anyone know if a us robotics 5610b will dial up on edgy eft?
<koregaonpark> ikonia_, oh, that's it? Because I've been having some issues....
<techie> good morning. Is there a way to copy all my firefox cookes from xp to my ubuntu browser?
<ikonia_> paul_world10 check the hardware compatability list
<alexstacey> anyone kow how i can get keyring manager to remember my passphrase when i scp from a terminal?
<ikonia_> techie go into the cookies folder and swap them onto your ubuntu box
<ben_underscore> _james: i've not done it myself but if you read the web page you'll see that you have to subscribe to their service, and subsequent to that you can download the cedega application ... beyond that i don't know any more
<paul_world10> whats poppin with my source list ikonia
<ikonia_> techie keep in mind a lot of cookies are hostname based so will fail
<alexstacey> it works fine from 'connect to server...' but doesn't kick in when i'm in a terminal...=/
<ikonia_> paul_world10 pardon ? you didn't meantion your source list
<techie> ikonia_ thanks ikonia
<_james> ben_underscore: yeah before you download you have to register and the registration has payment
<paul_world10> I need some help with my dapper source list auto generated from the Ubuntu website
<ben_underscore> _james: yep, it's commerical ... but if you ran windows you'd have to have a licence too
<ikonia_> paul_world10 whats the problem with it ?
<ben_underscore> _james: in theory
<techie> ikonia_ minor detail hehe! But is a there a command for the "swapping" onro ubuntu?
<ikonia_> techie no
<mx-zoom> paul_world10: what's the problem with the list?
<paul_world10> my sudo apt-get update or even gui is pausing
<techie> ikonia_ ok. I will figure it out.
<ikonia_> techie just copy them over
<ikonia_> paul_world10 at what point
<techie> ikonia_ ah! got you. thanks.
<paul_world10> well i've got 3 different lists you know that I use sometimes I like the simple Ubuntu with no universe enamled
<paul_world10> automatix is pausing hard
<ikonia_> paul_world10 I don't support automatrix - sorry
<paul_world10> can I paste my source list?
<ikonia_> !automatrix >paul_world10
<ikonia_> paul_world10 you can put them in a pastebin
<techie> ikonia_ I had to go to xp last night and now I can see how very slow the xp is compared to ubuntu!!!
<ikonia_> techie I don't think there is much of a difference, its more how its setup
<yeti> mh okay, so does anybody know how to find out what "X Error: BadMatch   Request Major code 66 ()" means?
<ikonia_> yeti need more info
<techie> Ikonia_ perhaps is all the extra stuff I had on xp!
<ikonia_> techie possibly, which is nothing to do with microsoft and more a user error
<techie> ikonia_ I won't argue with your statement.
<yeti> ikonia_: i'm trying to start a game (alpha centauri, one of loki's linux ports), and i get to the main menu, but then the game crashes, giving this error message.
<ikonia_> yeti speak to loki as he did the port
<yeti> ikonia_: several other users on ubuntuforums.org have the same problem since using edgy
<thirdalbum> techie, often I find that Windows is slow because of anti-virus and anti-spyware software
<yeti> ikonia_: well. it worked with dapper, so it seems it's a X problem...
<ikonia_> yeti not nessasarrly
<systemd0wn_> is there a doc on patching drivers in ubuntu? the way shown on the kismet website isnt working.
<techie> <thirdalbum>yes I had to remove Norton antivirus which slowed the system tremendously and replaced with paid verisons of avg and another one.
<Greggles> Hi anyone can help me with a simple problem on Ubuntu
<techie> <thirdalbum>also i had programs which you accumulate with time that I later removed.
<ikonia_> yeti Greggles ask the question
<ikonia_> oosp
<ikonia_>  Greggles ask the question
<techie> you all have a great time, i must run.
<techie> bye for now.
<CokeNCode> guys
<CokeNCode> how do i change the display setting for x
<paul_world10> I would love to use edgy but it seems ppp config isnt working with my 5610b like dapper because pon is looking for a string in bin thats not there
<CokeNCode> i'm getting an error saying that the display is out of range
<CokeNCode> and i can't see anything in gui mode
<Greggles> I have just installed Ubuntu 6.10, and managed to successfully configure a printer. All works fine when I print from Ubuntu system, but when I try and add the printer on my Windows XP Notebook, I can see my7 Ubunto machine, but cannot access the printer
<meborc> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Frogzoo> CokeNCode: means you're trying to drive at too high a refresh rate
<Frogzoo> CokeNCode: for starters, choose a lower resolution
<CokeNCode> meborc thanks
<meborc> no prob
<CokeNCode> Frogzoo ok, thew eird thing is, it was working fine before
<ubunutn00b1> Hi, didnt anyone know anything about Autmatix?
<RodneyMcKay> great now my sudo stopped workin
<RodneyMcKay> +g
<RodneyMcKay> anyone had this before?
<RodneyMcKay> sudo <command> does just nothing anymore
<RodneyMcKay> stracing says something about setuid but i don't know what has to be setuid
<RodneyMcKay> sudo itself is +s in any case
<paul_world10> I wish I could get my repos working properly
<RodneyMcKay> i can't configure anything without sudo here
<RodneyMcKay> man
<paul_world10> 10 out of 11 darn
<ubunutn00b1> sorry my nagging, but I really need to install autmatix, or is there an alternate GUI ?
<deadchip> right
<deadchip> i took myself out of the sudo group
<deadchip> damn
<ilia> hi
<paul_world10> maybe automatix really did mess it up
<deadchip> is there any way to log in as root directly?
<meborc> ubuntun00b1 - there is easy ubuntu ... whish is kind of alternative to automatix...
<paul_world10> bummer for little paul
<deadchip> bahh
<deadchip> brb
<meborc> ubuntun00b1 - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<paul_world10> all that dial up time getting the kernal updates
<romeomajk> deadchip: try su -
<ubunutn00b1> meborc thanx. I'll check it out
<paul_world10> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.6), connection timed out
<paul_world10> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/Release.gpg
<CokeNCode> hey guys, how do i change my refresh rate from the shell ?
<CokeNCode> i went thru dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... but that didn't give me any refresh rate options, so my display is still borked
<meborc> CokeNCode it should give you options to chose the best refresh rates... you need to untick the ones too big with space...
<meborc> i have no idea why you didn't have that
<mackinac> it does?
<mackinac> ive never seen it
<paul_world10> I feel like crying
<meborc> you might try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg (there might be a "-" infront of phigh... i can't remember)
<alleyoopster> paul_world10: let it out
<paul_world10> kiss kiss to Ubuntu and darn cry about my modem and my dumb brain
<meborc> paul_world10 - maybe try to delete the us. from the sources list and use the main servers... not the us mirrors... update the sources list and see what happens
<meborc> aah... sry
<meborc> you don't have internet connection?
<CokeNCode> meborc ok, i just did htat, didn't give me the option to fill in anything, but it did rewrite my config file at the end
<meborc> ok
<meborc> try startx
<paul_world10> I dial up all the time you guys
<CokeNCode> meborc it's already started, what's the command to stop x again ?
<paul_world10> oh man I have to cry
<meborc> hmm... i'm sorry... my memory is really bad... something like /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<meborc> maybe
<scv> meborc,  are you using a redhat?
<meborc> :) no...
<meborc> as i said... my memory is worse then on my lappy
<Lice> how do i check a file size?
<paul_world10> did automatix really pop my updates or could a server be down I took out the us
<scv> meborc, many other linuxes can't do that
<romeomajk> I would try /etc/init.d/gdm-stop
<paul_world10> I get them all it just wont get 11
<CokeNCode> romeomajk no dice
<phlasphy> hello
<phlasphy> i have one question about ubunt
<meborc> Lice - try ls -s in the directory
<phlasphy> ubuntu
<webmaren> i'm having a problem upgrading my system
<webmaren> i can't install x11-common
<CokeNCode> ok, that's enough of this
<CokeNCode> time for a reboot
<webmaren> it complains about a bad nice value and aborts
<phlasphy> is ubuntu only for noobs?
<phlasphy> or do pros use it too?
<webmaren> !noob |phlasphy
<ubotu> phlasphy: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<phlasphy> i meant no offence?
<paul_world10> if I was smart I would be like you guys
<TMM> phlasphy: no, I'm a long-time linux/unix user and I use it
<meborc> phlasphy - ubuntu is a debian distro... it can do whatever you like... but it is designed to be as friendly to newcomers as possible
<Lice> meborc is that bytes or kilo bytes?
<phlasphy> ok
<phlasphy> ok kewl
<webmaren> so i have a problem with my upgrade, running 7.04 herd5
<phlasphy> brb
<meborc> Lice - good Q... i have no idea :)... try with a file you know the size of... a movie... and see then
<Lice> :(
<Lice> meborc its bytes
<Lice> or no wait..its kilobytes :O
<meborc> Lice - try with "ls -a -l" then you get the bites... in nice order
<webmaren> screenshot of problem: http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/8379/x11commonnoinstallji1.png
<webmaren> should i just reinstall x11-common
<paul_world10> I wish I was smart and I didnt have to reinstall my dapper
<ks1> webmaren, join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic.
<riqz> Hey guys can someone help me with vmware?
<riqz> I installed vmware and now im stuck cos i dont know what else to do
<fong> how do i restart inetd.conf?
<elkbuntu> riqz, there is an unofficial channel on freenode for vmware, it is #vmware. you might try there?
<Martyo> If I install ubuntu on a hard drive with windows already installed, will the installer resize the windows partition to make room for ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> hey all, anyone able to tell me where to go for desktop toys for gnome? like vista gadgets or osx widgets
<webmaren> ks1, ty
<servtec> hi
<NET||abuse> I'm not being lame and just whoring my desktop to stupid toys, there are actually just one or two little things i would find useful.
<kbd> NET||abuse: they are called gdesklets
<mackinac> http://www.gdesklets.de/
<paul_world10> I guess half way through my beginning linux book I realize something
<paul_world10> you people really dont care much
<NET||abuse> mackinac, kbd , thanks so much :) i'll go look
<kbd> NET||abuse: they can be resource consuming
<paul_world10> I wont post
<Pici> paul_world10: huh?
<paul_world10> I wont be here anymore
<NET||abuse> kbd, hmm, well if they are, that's why we're here, to re-write bad coding
<paul_world10> but i'll learn it alone
<paul_world10> I was only here for friends
<kbd> paul_world10: Are you going to whine any more or would you like for me to see what I can do to help you?
<paul_world10> because I dont have many in the world and I love computers
<NET||abuse> paul_world10, i think your missing the point a bit
<phlasphy> whoa what is going on?
<paul_world10> maybe I am
<paul_world10> but I am near the end anyway with all of it
<meborc> paul - what are you having trouble with?
<kbd> NET||abuse: well, it depends on which ones it is really. the weather/calendar ones are not that bad. It's the fact that they use either mono or python that makes desklets a resource hog
<NET||abuse> paul_world10, we're here because linux is a tool for a job, not because we want a social scene
<NET||abuse> kbd, ug, mono,, is python gtk bad?
<paul_world10> thats it i'll just say a few more and go, I wont go to school because I know your smarter than me
<paul_world10> its ok though I pick up
<phlasphy> ok
<kbd> NET||abuse: nah, it's just that it's a python image running
<kbd> NET||abuse: but that was like 2 years ago that I had problems with python desklets
<NET||abuse> paul_world10, no we're not smarter, we've just come to terms with the workings of the world around us.. so don't be so self deprecating
<kbd> NET||abuse: python could have sped way up since then
<meborc> paul - what are you having trouble with?
<NET||abuse> kbd, i'll let you know when i try them out.
<bayziders> I am trying to burn a iso what program should I use?
<kbd> NET||abuse: yeah, do!
<paul_world10> I think my source list is messed
<NET||abuse> bayle, aptitude search burn
<NET||abuse> bayle, any of those :)
<meborc> paul - you can recreate your sources.list file...
<paul_world10> I dial up because I am a loser
<phlasphy> what is a source list?
<meborc> i'll look for the link
<kbd> NET||abuse: I saw them in automatix but I didn't want to install them... I should see what has popped up lately. I used to use the gmail desklet alot
<paul_world10> I have 3 in stock
<kbd> bayziders: gnome-baker is great!
<Arafangion> paul_world10: On the contrary, dial-up can sometimes be really, really nice for certain games, if your latency is really low.
<paul_world10> I got an ubuntu generated
<NET||abuse> kbd, :) automatix is BAD
<kbd> NET||abuse: :/
<kbd> I wish I had known this
<PwcrLinux> bayziders: are you using windows? you can try DeepBurn it's free to burn ISOs
<meborc> paul_world10 - try this http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<kbd> yeah recently it has forgotten my mplayer32 install :(
<NET||abuse> anyway, stick to manual dpkg installs or aptitude repository supplied packages
<kbd> so I will have to manually remove it
<NET||abuse> kbd, safer
<bayziders> PwcrLinux: No I avoid windows, geting BSODed scares me.
<marsh> anybody hacve the name of the app to set security settings to make an aoutomatic login at startup
<kbd> NET||abuse: I'm on x86_64, that is not always easy to do
<NET||abuse> :) i have the same problem on my home pc :P
<Latitude^> howcome amarok takes time to open? is that normal?
<meborc> paul_world10 - automatix may have added some repos... or easyubuntu... so i would suggest you create a new one from the link i gave
<Arafangion> kbd: Just install the 32-bit version. It's easier afaik.
<paul_world10> no I have sources saved in a text
<NET||abuse> bloody amd 64 machines,, but keep a 32bit laptop as your main platform and run your 64bit desktop and over the next little while things are gonna improve support wise
<PatrickBic> hi
<PwcrLinux> bayziders: yea, older windows gets BSOD, I dumped the XP out of my lappy, I am running Ubuntu Linux 5.10
<paul_world10> I have the source list generated one
<anders> when trying to ./configure it says configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<paul_world10> # the univers
<Paddy_EIRE> I installed OpenOffice clipart how do I access the images
<paul_world10> still hang on the last 7 out of 8
<PatrickBic> how do i reinstall grub when running on the live cd atm?
<fong> can anyone tell me where to find inetd in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> anders: install build-essential
<Gabz> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<anders> FredricR, thank you
<kbd> yeah x86_64 was going to be so great... and now it is just another PITA
<bayziders> PwcrLinux, I have os x86 ubuntu and windows tri booted on my box.
<anders> Frogzoo, thanks
<NET||abuse> paul_world10, go to the faq's for your release and add the various repositories that you need. your also best off finding a reliable mirror in your geographic local ;)
<kbd> Arafangion: I should try that for mplayer actually. Good idea.
<meborc> paul_world10 - you could "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out (#) the source you are having trouble with
<nickthorley> hi all - does anyone know about imap folders - if i create a folder called say sent items outside the inbox but within the imap account then will these be syncronised with the server
<fong> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PatrickBic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<meborc> fong - are you trying to look for init.d?
<Symmetria> heh grub seems to be used by a lot of things these days
<kbd> Don't copy that floppy!
<Symmetria> it works well as well
<mcquaid> if I add a user that speaks a different language and I add that language,  Do all apps automagically display in that language or does it require downloading more stuff per application?
<meborc> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcquaid> And do most apps have a translation?
<fong> meborc, its actually inetd.. im trying to restart it, based on a guide i'm following to setup cvs
<kbd> mcquaid: if the apps have translations they should display in the new language
<Frogzoo> mcquaid: internationalisation gives you multi language support
<Arafangion> kbd: I have actually wondered if it were possible to dualboot ubuntu, with 32-bit and 64-bit userlands, and shared /var, /etc and /home partitions and dualboot until support improves, though I'd personally would just manually manage my own chroot and find a pure-64-bit system, but that's just me (if I had a 64-bit system, that is!)
<Zero9983> i installed some program using wine , how can i execute?
<kbd> mcquaid: most highly popular gnome apps do, yeah
<Arafangion> kbd: Though, /var could get corrupted.
<mcquaid> thats cool
<meborc> fong - ok... srry
<kbd> Arafangion: yeah :/
<Zero9983> i installed some program using wine , how can i execute?
<meborc> fong - try "whereis" command... i have no idea if it will work though
<kbd> Arafangion: as far as mplayer and firefox go though, binary installs of the 32 bit versions seems to go well
<Arafangion> Zero9983: wine .~/.wine/drive_c/path/to/program
<anders> Frogzoo, it says i need a cd-rom... why can't it just download?
<kbd> Arafangion: I've only had trouble with the 32bit gtk
<Frogzoo> anders: disable the cdrom as a repository
<Arafangion> kbd: That makes sense, but I'm too tired to go into it.
<fong> meborc, its actually not found..
<Zero9983> Arafangion: i dont know where the program located
<kbd> Arafangion: yeah
<Zero9983> Arafangion: i dont know where the program located , how do i check back?
<fong> sleeeepy
<kbd> well, I'm off to play some tremulous :D
<Arafangion> Zero9983: Sorry, that's the extent of our windows support. :(
<systemd0wn_> having problems patching a driver...
<meborc> fong - what are you trying to install?
<Zero9983> Arafangion: but wine is under linux , i think maybe u should know
<PatrickBic> how to install grub to boot windows?
<kbd> oops before I do, if you are running beryl and xgl, and you press shift+backspace, does Xgl die for you too? I am getting annoyed by it... :/
<fong> meborc, CVS.
<systemd0wn_> i do a "patch -p1 --dry-run /patchfile.diff" and it hangs
<systemd0wn_> any ideas?
<meborc> fong - my eyes are weak... more coffe for me :)
<Arafangion> meborc: How do you have your coffee?
<fong> in a cup probably
<kbd> ooOo yes coffee time
<scv> now?
<meborc> usually with a lot of milk... and sugar... so it is mostly sweet milk
<kbd> I have mine with heavy creme and caramel syrup that usually you put on icecream
<anders> Frogzoo, cheers that worked
<bh> milk only :)
<PwcrLinux> a starbucks coffee
<Arafangion> meborc: Bleh, instant crap?
<kbd> who has tried milk and tea?
<meborc> probably :D
<kbd> PwcrLinux: starbucks is not coffee
<meborc> i have nothing else
<scv> starbucks?
<Latitude^> howcome amarok takes time to open? is that normal?
<systemd0wn_> can anyone help with patching a driver?
<PwcrLinux> kbd: yes it is, all starbucks have a coffee.. mocha and etc
<meborc> no starbucks here in estonia
<scv> is the name starbucks copied from the tv program?
<Arafangion> scv: A popular US chain that sells coffee and operates as a cafe, they vary in quality but they are generally between absolute crap to a decent, but not excellent cup of coffee.
<scv> hahaha
<kbd> Unless you gently but forcefully agitate your coffee beans that you got from the heart of madagascar in a cool bath and lavish them over a blazing fire with essential oils from plants you've never heard of nor deserve to gaze at ... it's not coffee
<derspankster> video card question
* kbd is a posh nosh fan
<derspankster> mouse pointer is not visible
<kbd> sorry, had to do that
<derspankster> just a fuzzy oblong patch
<Arafangion> kbd: I just grind my favorite bean in a conical burr grinder, and then prepare it italian style as a double-shot short black, every time.
<OrTigaS> http://www.fugly.com/videos/7237/vista-vs-linux-ubuntu.html <--- is this true?
<derspankster> any mouse click freezes display
<paul_world10> cute
<kbd> Arafangion: sounds good, I should ground my beans and boil like the french do in a pot on the stove
<kbd> i am tired of filtered coffee
<Arafangion> OrTigaS: If it is, it's more creative than Vista - it's a freaking *chicken* in some languages!
<derspankster> bad card or driver issue?
<iratik> How do i tell if a modem's line is currently off the hook - how to manually hang-up if stuck off hook via software bug ?
<scv> vista is the future!!!
<paul_world10> I cant work on computers because my mind is not quick enough and I get nervous around people and in classrooms
<Arafangion> paul_world10: Learn to overclock your CPU.
<kbd> Why is America so preoccupied with filtering EVERYTHING? We want to filter the internet, cable tv, regular tv, LIVE TV!, beer, milk, radio, and coffee!
<scv> hahaha
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gabz> scv: wtf ?
<Ars-dialog> hello everyone. i'm newbie in linux. i have newer version of some software than ununtu 6.10 has. for example i have newer version of gaim. how can i install it?
<OrTigaS> he's funny
<derspankster> I give up
<OrTigaS> Ars-dialog:  its Ubuntu not ununtu :)
<Gabz> Ars-dialog:  do you have a deb file for gaim ?
<fong> ortigas, noypi ka?
<kbd> Ars-dialog: if you have the .deb package you can dpkg -i packagename.deb
<meborc> Ars-dialog - for gaim 2 beta 6 i would do it the easy way... try to find a deb. from the net... or use debuntu.org packages :)
<OrTigaS> fong:  yyes
<Arafangion> Ars-dialog: A deb file for Ubuntu 6.10, that is, not debian or fiesty :)
<deadchip> is it recommendable to upgrade to Feisty (if you somewhat-know what you're doing) ?
<OrTigaS> sorry  a little drunk :)
<Ars-dialog> i don't have deb file :(
<kbd> deadchip: it's not released yet, so probably no
<Ars-dialog> is it the only way to install it?
<deadchip> mm heh well
<kbd> deadchip: don't be a hero
<kbd> :)
<deadchip> i used to install FC previously at Test 3 stage
<deadchip> heh
<deadchip> true
<deadchip> 6.10 works well enough so, there is no real need
<fong> ortigas, long time user of ubuntu?
<deadchip> i'd just like to use Xorg 7.2
<jasondotgnu> my feisty was broken in today's update, when run apt-get upgrade, it always prompt a error about wrong nice value on setup x11-common, any one can help??
<deadchip> whcih btw is prolly another question
<deadchip> is there Xorg 7.2 available for Edgy?
<kbd> I am on Edgy and X is horribly unstable for certain reasons I do not know
<Ars-dialog> can you give a link to some manuals about installing applications?
<OrTigaS> fong just user but not long :)
<deadchip> kbd: is it 7.1.1 or 7.2?
<Gabz> Ars-dialog:  nope but it's the easiest way
* kbd checks
<Pici> jasondotgnu: try in #ubuntu+1
<OrTigaS> still learning things
<jasondotgnu> thanks Pici
<deadchip> the one thing that interests me on 7.2 are possible/potential (profit?? LOL) improvements for beryl/compiz/etc/alike WMs
<OrTigaS> and i like it
<dreamerdude> There is 2 package managers in ubuntu right? synaptics and another one. what was the other?
<meborc> deadchip - maybe a separate partition to test feisty... the herd 5 is stable enough for me... upgrade from earlier versions is still a bit tricky... depending on your system and soft you have installed
<Arafangion> kbd: Using any commercial drivers?
<kbd> deadchip: 7.1.1
<kbd> Arafangion: fglrx
<deadchip> kbd: ok
<deadchip> ah
<meborc> dreamerdude - synaptics is a GUI for apt
<deadchip> fglrx is
<Arafangion> kbd: That's why :)
<deadchip> realy
<deadchip> really
<deadchip> really
<deadchip> really
<Gabz> Ars-dialog: if there is no deb file you have to complie it how this works depends on the program
<deadchip> (no my key is not stuck)
<deadchip> lol
<kbd> Arafangion: user switching is broken
<deadchip> really bad
<deadchip> yeah
<deadchip> kbd: you can not VT switch with fglrx
<deadchip> it will just crash
<dreamerdude> yeah. but im sure there was another one....started with dg i think
<kbd> worked fine on dapper :/
<deadchip> seriously do yourself a favour and buy an nvidia card
<deadchip> :|
<deadchip> that's what i did
<deadchip> lol
<kbd> deadchip: This is a laptop :/
<OrTigaS> hi! why my jre still not working :( ..... i did install
<deadchip> i am selling my radeon 9800 now
<Pici> !enter > deadchip
<deadchip> kbd: aah :|
<Arafangion> kbd: Try older versions or newer versions, or even the very latest versions as they get released.
<deadchip> Pici: :P i will refrain from now on
<deadchip> ok let's see 7.2 for edgy
<Arafangion> kbd: Then, the moment you find the version that works, burn it to a CD, and NEVER USE ANY OTHER VERSION!
<kbd> deadchip: can't wait until the interchangeable sockets become standard
<Pici> deadchip: I have no issues with fglrx and my ati based laptop
<deadchip> hmm
<kbd> Arafangion: hehe :)
<Arafangion> Pici: You're lucky, that's all it comes down to.
<deadchip> Pici: well i had the same issues as kbd
<deadchip> also the nvidia drivers are far better for beryl/compiz like WMs
<kbd> yes they are
<Arafangion> As for me, if I use bigdesktop, all my opengl widgets get shifted 2" to the right.
<deadchip> 32 Xv ports
<kbd> deadchip: fortunately I am only borrowing this laptop
<deadchip> indirect rendering is also properly embedded into the entire desktop and effeects
<deadchip> kbd: heh
<systemd0wn_> anyone be able to help patching orinoco drivers?
<Arafangion> kbd: If you do not need bigdesktop or accelerated graphics, I recommend just using the free drivers, it's easier.
<kbd> I think I should get some tremulous in now before I start todays work
<kbd> Arafangion: I do need the accelerated graphics :/
<Arafangion> kbd: Also ensure that standby works, that was broken until the VERY latest ati driver.
<kbd> Arafangion: I do have the last version of the driver I used though, I will go back to that tonight
<kbd> Arafangion: know the number ? 33?
<Arafangion> kbd: Well, standby still crashes sometimes, but it _usually_ works.  It's number 8.34.8  8.33.6 is broken.
<kbd> aha!
<kbd> awesome
<Arafangion> kbd: I don't do user switching, though.
<kbd> yeah
<kbd> Seacrest out!
<matej> howto make a keyboard shortcut for SHOW DESKTOP?
<deadchip> matej: try ctrl+d
<deadchip> err
<deadchip> ctrl+alt+d
<deadchip> works here
<deadchip> may be just on beryl though
<deadchip> otherwise settings -> keyboard shortcuts
<meborc> ctrl+alt+d works for xubuntu too by default
<VgY> hello
<AlexC_> hi
<yomm> Anyone here mounting samba shares with a script after boot mind sharing with me how it's done ? I tried fstab , but allthough everything mount fine with mount -a , the shares won't automatically mount after reboot ...
<Arafangion> yomm: I'm going to bed, but take a look at /etc/fstab
<oggy> hmm
<oggy> starts compiling
* oggy is hacking the gibson
<yomm> Arafangion : Goodnight ! tried fstab , but they just won't mount after reboot ..
<BlackJack> anybody knows any opensync plugin for ipod?
<eyalw> i compile a simple code (gcc -Wall -c hello.c -o helloBin) and it comes out not binary. and with no execute premissions ?
<TVL|Wyvern> hi, how do I mount an NTFS-partition with read/write access?
<abusa1> hello
<paul_world10> cute and I am dumb
<OrTigaS> hello too
<paul_world10> good ridance
<fotoflo> how do i use apt-get to find out which version of a package i have installed?
<OrTigaS> Wyvern_: install ntfs-3g
<Wyvern_> I tried that, but I can't find it on apt-get
<abusa1> how would it help me to mount NTFS-partition?
<andios> ubuntu broked my windows installation
<ikonia_> andios doubtful, as ubuntu doesn't touch your windows data
<Wyvern_> where can i get the ntfs-3g binary then, if it's not availible in the standard repositories?
<OrTigaS> Wyvern_: if you installed ntfs-3g
<ikonia_> !ntfs-3g >Wyvern_
<andios> ikonia_: i created new partition for ubuntu, now windows boots right to some kinda of BSoD
<abusa1> what does it mean to mount NTFS-partition?
<OrTigaS> sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS  <--type this
<OrTigaS> 
<Wyvern_> i'm _trying_ to install it, but the package is not found...
<OrTigaS> whats is the error?
<ikonia_> andios you may have changed the disk layout to a point where it effects windows, but the windows data is untouched by ubuntu
<Wyvern_> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ what is the command you are using
<OrTigaS> see i'm newbie... but i can help a little :)
<Wyvern_> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<OrTigaS> sudo apt-get ntfs-3g
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ have you searched the repo for the correct package name
<OrTigaS> add sudo :P
<Wyvern_> i'm root ^^
<scv> ...
<OrTigaS> how???
<andios> ikonia_: I havent broke it, I just installed ubuntu and booted several times
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ search the repo for the correct name
<ikonia_> andios great, so there is no problem
<Wyvern_> apt-cache search ntfs, returned with only "ntfsprogs"
<Wyvern_> which sounds vague
<OrTigaS> root@root# ?
<andios> ikonia_: there is
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ so either you don't have the right repo's enabled or its not in the repo
<UB`> Wyvern_ add the universe and multiverse repository
<Wyvern_> wanna tell me how to add those repositories then?
<mavx> Wyvern_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ wiki has info on how to add repo's
<OrTigaS> why my jre wont work???? :)
<Wyvern_> ok
<OrTigaS> someone walk me through?
<ikonia_> OrTigaS what are you trying to do and whats the error
<fotoflo> how do i use apt-get to find out which version of a package i have installed?
<OrTigaS> seems ok when i installed
<ikonia_> fotoflo dpkg -l
<asaup> hello
<UB`> fotoflo use dpkg -l |grep <pack>
<OrTigaS> but the link i want to open wont work
<ikonia_> OrTigaS I'll ask the question again. What are you trying to do and whats the problem
<asaup> can anyone explain to me how it is possible when i am not downloading
<fotoflo> cool thakns
<OrTigaS> i said i want to open a link but in wont work
<asaup> that my disk space goes to 0 mb
<ikonia_> OrTigaS define won't link and what space
<asaup> in front of my eyes
<asaup> ??
<ikonia_> asaup check /var/archives for backups
<asaup> ok thanx
<UB`> asaup check also for beagle log in ~/.beagle
<asaup> ok
<asaup> thanx
<eyalw> i compile a simple code (gcc -Wall -c hello.c -o helloBin) and it comes out not binary. and with no execute premissions ?
<OrTigaS> "add'l plugins are required to display  all the media on this page"  <--- thats the error
<ikonia_> eyalw run file against the output and tell me what it says
<UB`> and you can install baobab to analyze the disk and find where it is full
<OrTigaS> http://www.goes.noaa.gov/guam/guamloops/guamircolor.html  ,--- heres the link
<asaup> i have in var/backups some files called dpkg.status.1.gz and so on
<ikonia_> asaup are they big ?
<eyalw> bash: ./app: Permission denied
<asaup> can i delete them without any problem??
<eyalw> ikonia_: bash: ./app: Permission denied
<ikonia_> eyalw thats not what I asked you to do. I asked you to run "file" against the output of gcc
<asaup> no they are small
<eyalw> ikonia_: ha, ok
<ikonia_> <quote> <ikonia_> eyalw run file against the output and tell me what it says
<ikonia_> asaup probably not it - run du -h and look for big dirs
<eyalw> ikonia_: ./app: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<ikonia_> asaup do that from the root file system
<ikonia_> eyalw right - so it is a 32bit executable file
<ikonia_> so ls -la /app
<ikonia_> oops
<asaup> ok
<ikonia_> eyalw so ls -la app
<asaup> i have to do
<asaup> run du -h
<asaup> ??
<ikonia_> asaup du -h . from the root file system
<asaup> ok
<eyalw> ikonia_: -rw-r--r-- 1 eyalw eyalw 964 2007-03-07 15:35 app
<asaup> in the end of the output i found a 21 gb
<asaup> but it is only a .
<ikonia_> eyalw its not executable
<ikonia_> asaup what ?
<asaup> in the end
<ikonia_> what ?
<asaup> i see 21g
<eyalw> yes, but why? when i compiled before, it was executable from the start
<asaup> and a .
<ikonia_> asaup do that command and look for big files, pipe it through | more if you have to
<ikonia_> eyalw maybe the umask of the dir you are in
<ikonia_> eyalw just change its permissions
<eyalw> ikonia_: bash: ./app: cannot execute binary file
<ikonia_> eyalw I know - you've showed me that and I've told you the problem
<fotoflo> hey is there a way to make XMMC play lots of formats? like m4a and aac and wma?
<eyalw> ikonia_: i know, i changed the premission...
<ikonia_> fotoflo if you install the codecs it will play most
<ikonia_> eyalw show me the permissions
<eyalw> ikonia_: i -rwxr-xr-x 1 eyalw eyalw 964 2007-03-07 15:35 app
<fotoflo> ikonia, is there a big ole codec package?
<ikonia_> fotoflo no - lots ot little ones
<ikonia_> eyalw run file against app again
<eyalw> ikonia_: app: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<ikonia_> eyalw now show me uname -a
<iltomee> X wont start, I have to install the nvidia kernel modul each time i reboot, I just installed some updates, im still using breazy, can someone help
<eyalw> ikonia_: Linux EWPC 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<fotoflo> ikonia, how do i get m4a ? and wma?
<ikonia_> fotoflo search the wiki
<ikonia_> eyalw run ldd file and put the output in a pastebin
<fotoflo> ikonia, which one?
<ikonia_> fotoflo the ubuntu wiki
* fotoflo googles
<ikonia_> why google - its mentioned in the topic of the channel
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to use multiple lines in a Xchat2 user command?
<eyalw> ikonia_:         not a dynamic executable
<Zaggynl> I tried with newlines characters, but no luck, the lines just gets cut off there
<iltomee> hi, can someone help: X wont start, I have to install the nvidia kernel modul each time i reboot, I just installed some updates, im still using breazy, can someone help
<IdleOne> !wma > fotoflo
<ikonia_> eyalw I see - looks like its staticly linked against things that are not there
<ikonia_> iltomee what is the error
<eyalw> ikonia_: i used include stdio.h
<ikonia_> eyalw so ?
<eyalw> ikonia_: i dont know...
<ikonia_> eyalw try ##c channel see if they will walk you through it as this is ubuntu support
<iltomee> ikonia: failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel modul
<ikonia_> eyalw I've given you the problem - you just need to work out how to resolve it
<ikonia_> iltomee are you using the nvidia-glx package
<surabaya> oi....
<eyalw> ikonia_: how is it linked?
<iltomee> ikonia: no, iam not
<ikonia_> iltomee so where are you getting the nvidia module  ?
<eyalw> ikonia_: its an helloWorld app : )
<ikonia_> eyalw join ##c and debug in there
<eyalw> k
<eilker> aftes upgrading to edgy, splash texts are so small, anyone knows solution ?
<iltomee> ikonia: i got a driver from the nvidia's site, which worked until the last ubuntu update, it is in /usr/src/nvidia
<ikonia_> iltomee use the ubuntu packages - that way you know you'll get compatability
<OrTigaS> what is the java-linux latest version?
<ikonia_> OrTigaS look in the repo
<OrTigaS> okay.. look look look
<iltomee> ikonia: its quite complicated why, but i would still like to stick to the official kernel modul, any suggestions?
<ikonia_> iltomee use the ubuntu repo's versions - thats my suggestion
<iltomee> ikonia: all right, thx
<amar> !upgrading firefox
<ikonia_> amar use the firefox versions in the repo's
<amar> ikonia_: in repo's i can find only 1.5........ i wanna upgrade it to 2.0
<ikonia_> amar why ?
<ikonia_> amar if you use packages outside of the repo's you risk breaking you system dependencies
<eyalw> ikonia_: it was an object file...
<ikonia_> eyalw super
<ikonia_> eyalw well done
<eyalw> ikonia_: thanks for the help
<ikonia_> eyalw you did it on your own, well done
<UB`> amar dist-upgrade to Feisty if you want FF 2.0
<ikonia_> UB` or edgy
<Pici> UB`: Could you please not suggest that, Fiesty is not released at this time
<gordonjcp> ikonia_: indeed
<UB`> sprry I wanna say Edgy, lapsus
<amar_> !upgrade firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> amar: just download firefox from mozilla website and unpack it move it to your /home/user/ directory and change the launcher link on your taskbar.  basically just tar xfvz firefox.tar.gz; mv directory/ ~/
<dyrne> amar: i wouldnt mess with repo version might cause more problems than its worth if you mess it up
<amar_> dyrne: can u plz explain me abt launcher link??
<ikonia_> amar_ I'll say it again - use the ubuntu repo's if you don't know what your doing, if you do know what you're doing you wouldn't be asking ubotu what to do. You risk breaking your system dependencies
<eilker> aftes upgrading to edgy, splash texts are so small, anyone knows solution ?
<eilker> how can make it bigger ?
<Other`> hello
<amar_> ikonia: i'm just experimenting dude....... even if it breaks, i don't mind to install it again...
<dyrne> amar_: i havent used gnome in a while but i believe you should be able to right click on the firefox button and change the path to the executable from firefox to /home/username/firefox/firefox
<Other`> how to burn iso image under ubuntu 6.06 livecd?
<ikonia_> amar_ good luck then
<kishore> ubotu: screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mono> Help! I can't write a mixed-mode CD. k3b doesn't work :'(
<amar_> dyrne: i have done dat already....... but it didn't work.....??
<Frogzoo> Other`: do you have a cd reader + cd burner?
<UB`> Other` you need a cd burner different then the cd reader you use with the live cd
<Other`> yes
<ikonia_> amar_ experiment
<Other`> i have
<ikonia_> amar_ doesn't matter if you break it - just play around
<Other`> UB` so ? :P
<amar_> ikonia: otherwise we can't learn....... rite??? BTW i'm newbie to linux world
<Frogzoo> Other`: cool, you should be able to boot with the cd in the readonly drive, right click the iso file & burn
<ikonia_> amar_ great, so get playing
<asaup> ikonia i cant find the problem
<asaup> and i am now in 0 mb
<Other`> hmm
<Other`> maybe "D
<Other`> ;D
<asaup> of space
<UB`> Other` so I think you cannot with same cd reader/burner
<Other`> i don't try it :P
<Other`> thx cu
<asaup> any other idea ??
<mono> Does anyone know how to write mixedmode cds?
<amar_> ikonia: thanx : )
<ikonia_> asaup du -h shows you all the files on the machine and their size - either look for massive files or lots of little ones in the same dir
<ikonia_> asaup I can't help you search your file systems - only you can look
<ikonia_> asaup are you using a bittorrent client ?
<n0rus> How do I create a directory that will not be accessible by root? I have created a regular account. Created a directory. Set the permisions to 700 but it's still accessible by root
<asaup> i saw
<asaup> but no result
<ikonia_> n0rus you can't
<ikonia_> n0rus root owns everything
<n0rus> how come it works in debian then?
<cwill1> I've got a fresh edgy install, console only.   When the computer boots, the network is configured, but it doesn't work.  If I then ifconfig it with the same configuration, it'll start working.  ifconfig eth0 has exactly the same output before and after though.  What gives?!
<ikonia_> n0rus no it doesn't
<n0rus> ikonia_, yes it does
<Frogzoo> n0rus: you can't lock root out
<grim76> I am attempting to use hosts.deny to block access to the daemon vsftpd.  Unfortunately it is not allowing me to block access it seems as though vsftpd is ignoring the hosts.deny file anyone know if this is true or if there is something that I am doing wrong?
<flake> how do I grep to see if i have php installed
<n0rus> Frogzoo: you need a proof?
<cwill1> n0rus: yes :)
<ikonia_> n0rus wouldn't mind
<n0rus> one sec
<n0rus> Where can I paste?
<ikonia_> flake dpkg -l | grep -i php
<ikonia_> n0rusin in a pastebin please
<cwill1> n0rus: make sure it's actually user 0, not just a normal user called root
<n0rus> ok
<flake> ty
<Wyvern_> any way to get some kind of "progress bar" or percentage when copying large amounts of data with cp in a shell?
<mono> Does anyone know how to write mix mode cds?
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ not for cp - but for things like rsync yes
<cwill1> Wyvern_: scp gives one I believe
<UB`> cp -v
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ scp too
<Wyvern_> ah
<Wyvern_> you can scp from yourself, to yourself?
<Wyvern_> smart.
<mono> k3b just sits there checking data, not starting the write
<nickthorley> hi all - i would like to have a server download mail from 20 pop boxes and presume fetchmail is the best tool for this - however how would i get around the problem of one of the mail users downloading a large mail and the users lower than this in the list being stopped from downloading mails until the first has finished
<Vilhelms> Hey, I'm having an issue where 1 out of 3 boots it crashes in the middle of booting and I can't figure out how to debug the problem. If I boot in recovery mode it always seems to boot fine, but sometimes it just crashes about 1/4 of the way on the progress bar without any error or display. It just stops doing anything. Could anyone point me as to where I could find logs or something to help debug the problem? I tried looking online but couldn't find anythi
<Vilhelms> ng :(
<ikonia_> nickthorley fetchmail gets all mail in the config - then the users get mail from your box
<Chaps> up all night with a new Cing LG and BT ;~
<asaup> is sshd a backup tool
<Chaps> ?help? - will this be easier with Edgy - cause I have a 6.06 disk???
<ikonia_> asaup no
<asaup> ok
<cwill1> sshd is a commandline remote access tool
<nickthorley> ikonia_: i understand how it works but if the config has 30 users - is there a way to prevent one user holding up the rest if a large mail is being received
<ikonia_> nickthorley spawn more than one fetchmail
<cwill1> Vilhelms: boot it up normally, except change the boot line:  get rid of splash and quiet
<uber_newb> hello fellows, trying to set up a 32bit chroot environment in ubuntu edgy using the following howto"http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot", i get to step 5 and when i try to execute dchroot -d i get the following message "E: default: Chroot not found"
<nickthorley> ikonia_: is that possible to run many versions of fetchmail at once
<ikonia_> uber_newb you don't have the chroot command in your path - or you're not specifing the chroot path to chroot into
<ikonia_> nickthorley no idea
<n0rus> pastebin is quite overloaded. here's on my sevrer: http://deformica.com/tmp/debian.txt
<Chaps> can't even pair them ?!!?
<asaup> is postmaster a backup tool
<asaup> ??
<Vilhelms> cwill1: Alright, I will try that. Thanks :)
<cwill1> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cwill1> asaup: ^^^^
<ikonia_> asaup no
<ikonia_> asaup forget backup tools and look for the large files !
<Wyvern_> actually, "scp file location" copied the file, but without any kind of progress bar. :(
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ you need flags
<ikonia_> potentially
<cwill1> Wyvern_: that -v option might have been what you're looking for
<uber_newb> /usr/bin/dchroot -d
<uber_newb>  gives me garbage too
<ikonia_> uber_newb dchroot ?
<ikonia_> uber_newb gives you garabage
<cwill1> has anyone ever heard of ifup kinda-not-really bringing a network interface up?
<ikonia_> uber_newb if you can't be boethered disscussing the problem in detail, I can't be bothered helping
<cwill1> ifconfig shows it being configured,
<Wyvern_> actually, cp -v works just as fine as scp -v
<uber_newb> what the heck ikonia...
<cwill1> but it doesn't actually work until I ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.99 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<ikonia_> cwill1 use mii-tool or something like that to see the status
<Chaps> help with drake BT - Cing. gprs - or even pairing???
<Wyvern_> but thanks anyway :)
<uber_newb> here's the howto i'm using, "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575&highlight=32+bit+chroot"
<n0rus> so, any ideas?
<ikonia_> uber_newb "gives me garbage" - how can we debug your problem from that
<cwill1> ikonia_:  sweet, thanks, I'll try that
<ikonia_> Wyvern_ yes cwill1 suggested that, I had no idea it exited in cp
<uber_newb> e: default: Chroot not found, is the response
<ikonia_> uber_newb and what is the command you're using
<ikonia_> (pay attention to captial letters)
<uber_newb> dchroot -d
<Wyvern_> too bad the nice progress bar you get when scp'ing to a remote host doesn't work locally tho. :(
<Onimae> I just set up a home partition and now whenever I boot, the startup process "/scripts/top" or some such takes an eternity. Anyone else have this problem?
<ikonia_> Onimae /scripts /top ?
<Onimae> Something like that.
<ikonia_> Onimae get exact details if you want help
<soundray> Wyvern_: if you use 'localhost:/path/' as the target, scp will behave as if it was copying to a remote host.
<Onimae> -_-
<cwill1> ikonia_:  mii-tool and mii-diag gives exactly the same output after ifup eth0 and ifconfig'ing manually, but the interface only works after the manual ifconfig
<Wyvern_> ..yeah, just thought of that. :)
<ikonia_> cwill1 thats very strange
<cwill1> I'll say
<ikonia_> cwill1 try runing the network init script manually and see how that behaves
<asaup> when i make the du -h command the last size that i see is the total space of the folder or of one file
<asaup> ??
<cwill1> i.e., /etc/init.d/networking?
<ikonia_> asaup I've told you - pipe it through more ( | more ) and read the output
<ikonia_> cwill1 yeah
<asaup> how can i do this more
<soundray> asaup: total
<asaup> ??
<ikonia_> asaup I've told you 3 times
<ikonia_> asaup you're on your own
<asaup> i am soory
<Onimae> Ikonia: The line from the boot screen is "Running /scripts/init-top"
<ikonia_> Onimae what version of ubuntu
<Wyvern_> this is odd tho... I'm copying _locally_ at a speed of 8 MB/s
<ikonia_> Onimae as I'm not aware of any /scripts dir
<Onimae> Ikonia: Edgy
<ikonia_> Onimae must be something to do with upstart
<ikonia_> Onimae I'm not really on top of upstart at the moment
<IdleOne> asaup, du -h | more
<soundray> ikonia_: mind if I pm you?
<ikonia_> !upstart >Onimae
<ikonia_> soundray sure
<ikonia_> soundray I'm on a dodgy client so it scrolls fast so I may ask you to repeate
<eilker> Segmentation fault kiba-dock , any experience ?
<eilker> edgy here
<cwill1> ikonia_:  /etc/init.d/networking restart didn't do anything differently (no errors either);  I did notice that it calls ifup and ifdown internally though
<uber_newb> i feel dumb now... it wasn't installed
<uber_newb> phew... 3 hours wasted
<Afroman> Hello folks
<Afroman> I have a question
<cwill1> ikonia_:  I do have to nics in that machine;  the one I'm leaving unconfigured, but do you think there's a chance it's somehow getting the two confused?
<cwill1> to=two
<ikonia_> cwill1 sorry - one moment
<cwill1> np
<cwill1> thanks for the help :)
<Chaps> help BT in drake ne1?!
<Afroman> What's the difference between kubuntu, edubuntu or xubuntu?
<IdleOne> !ask | Afroman
<ubotu> Afroman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> Afroman, the window manager
<IdleOne> kubuntu=kde xubuntu=xfce
<Afroman> so the interface is different?
<IdleOne> yes
<ks1> IdleOne, the desktop environment you mean :)
<IdleOne> ks1, yeah whatever
<IdleOne> "P
<eilker> Segmentation fault in  kiba-dock , any experience ?
<Chaps> did i mention i was trying to do it off the live cd - guess i have to actually format a drive?
<Chaps> i just cant get the box to enter the code i set as I pair from the phone
<IdleOne> Afroman, if you have a old machine I suggest xubuntu if your machine is new and fast try out kde I prefer good old ubuntu with gnome
<Chaps> can I just stick a code in some .file for good ?
<andios> hey
<andios> my boot-sector has blown up
<ikonia_> cwill1 be with you in a minute or so
<andios> grub has dissapeared
<IdleOne> andios, that's gotta hurt
<andios> can i fix it
<IdleOne> !grub | andios
<ubotu> andios: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chaps> am i just in lag-hell?
<IdleOne> Chaps, no
<andios> i installed windows first and then ubuntu
<cwill1> ikonia_: np, I'm just trying stuff
<IdleOne> Chaps, try keeping your questions in one line with all relevant info
<Chaps> thanks - ill just do drugs and wait my turn
<Chaps> live cd - drake - BT usb (kensington) ---to LG phone (Cing) ? one line
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Chaps
<ubotu> Chaps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<patrick_> has anyone connected a creative zen v to their ubuntu machine?
<patrick_> i cant get mine to work with gnomad2
<IdleOne> Chaps, would also help if you made some sense and not assume that we have any idea what you are talking about
<omeil> wow 1030 users :)
<IdleOne> omeil, yeah it's slow today
<IdleOne> 
<Chaps> ok ok - Im out of order - I want to pair my ubuntu box to a BT phone
<derspankster> I've connected a Creative MuVo
<CheshireViking> patrick_, I've not used a "zen v", but I am able to connect my "Nomad III" using gnomad2
<soundray> omeil: next month after the release, we will top 1400
* cwill1 's an idiot
<omeil> nice
<omeil> say how do i change my colour? from 32bit to 24?
<patrick_> CheshireViking : yeah gnomad2 isnt made for the zen v but ive read online on a few forms that people have done it, yet i cant seem to get it to work correctly...when i plug the zen v in ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<cwill1> ikonia_: nvm;  still don't have it solved, but the weirdness is gone:  the default route is some weird localnet instead of 192.168.0.0
<omeil> can't seem to find the area to change it
<devilsadvocate> how can i increase my mouse pointer speed
<knovak> Can anyone help me get my microphone input to work in Edgy? (SB Audigy using CA0106)
<cwill1> omeil: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the default bitdepth in the top of the screens section
<eshaase> what gstreamer plugin do i want to install to enable mp3 support for bmpx?
<omeil> devilsadvocate:system-preferences-mouse
<Chaps> while booting from a 6.06 live cd - I tried to pair my BT phone to a usb (kensington) ---to LG phone (Cing) ? --- can't see the dialogue box to enter the pairing code on the ubuntu end
<anonymeeee> Good Morning!!
<Chaps> is there a .place to store pairing info like that code?
<asaup> thank you i resolved the problem
<asaup> :D
<soundray> Chaps: not sure what you mean by "pairing"
<Chaps> bluetooth pairing 2 devices
<dyrne> knovak: its probably just a matter of running alsamixer and fooling with the settings.
<knovak> what package is Alsamixer in, because whenever i try running it, it says command not foudn
<anonymeeee> how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<soundray> Chaps: the "Bluetooth" keyword was missing from your posts so far. It helps to start at the beginning when you describe a problem.
<Chaps> i see the ubuntu machine from my phone - i start - i enter a few numbers for a code - but on the ubuntu end nothing 'pops-up'?
<anonymeeee> I want to leave it on this computer and take it off another
<Chaps> BT?!!?
<meborc> anonymeeee - format the partition it is on
<knovak> anonymeeee, why do you want to uninstall it?
<knovak> oh
<soundray> Chaps: British Telecom in my book.
<mudd1> hi everyone
<dyrne> knovak: you have alsa-utils installed?
<Chaps> I luv u guys - my fault
<anonymeeee> meborc: will that get rid of grub?
<knovak> I do now
<Chaps> 1st ? - would it be better to install edgy for this sorta connection (BT-gprs) or BT-BT
<soundray> Chaps: I can't help you much -- I've once managed to pair up a Bluetooth GPS, but it was a matter of calling some programs - no popups.
<dhiraj> anonymeee:u wont nid to remove grub in my opinion
<mudd1> anyone familiar with setting up wifi?
<soundray> Chaps: I ran that GPS off dapper, but edgy's bluetooth capabilities have moved on a bit as far as I know.
<omeil> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<omeil> ?
<Chaps> i can see my phone with hciscan
<soundray> Chaps: I used hcitool. -- Have you found the wiki help on BT? Look at your PMs:
<soundray> !bluetooth > Chaps
<apokryphos> omeil: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic.
<knovak> well I dont see what I should be doing in Alsamixer
<soundray> omeil: install build-essential
<knovak> all my capture bars are at 100%
<omeil> k
<apokryphos> knovak: but are they unmuted?
<knovak> I cant even tell if they are muted
<knovak> I'm hitting M
<knovak> but nothing is changing
<apokryphos> knovak: the 00 at the bottom of the bar changes to MM when it's muted
<apokryphos> knovak: also see /msg ubotu sound
<mudd1> I followed several tutorials but none of them worked. I can set up wifi manually... somehow but using /etc/network/interfaces... no way :/
<knovak> !ubotu sound | knovak
<knovak> aww
<knovak> yay
<apokryphos> knovak: /msg the bot when it's a factoid for yourself
<knovak> Alright
<knovak> nothing is muted by the way
<cedricsam> #bugs
* mluser-work is back.
<knovak> IEC958 is, but thats an output I believe
<mudd1> and weird stuff happens. Like iwconfig showing the essid I specified under "Nickname", not under "ESSID" where it belongs
<mudd1> does that sound familiar to anybody?
<mudd1> I should mention I'm trying to use wpa_supplicant
<soundray> !wireless > mudd1, please read the private message from ubotu
<omeil> Must say feels weird not running antivirus software
<soundray> omeil: like shaking of shackles that you've worn for years?
<soundray> *off
<omeil> yup
<omeil> its just that i don't have that feeling that im in a constant battle lol
<omeil> the only downside to linux is game compatibility.
<pax> you're still in a battle, your new enemy is bugs and there's no 'software' to fight it.
<soundray> omeil: there are fantastic games on Linux. Have you tried Compile-A-Kernel?
<omeil> although some companies are starting to release games with both linux and windows. like savage 2 they are going to release a linux and win verson on the same date
<omeil> compile a kernel is a game?
<soundray> omeil: it can be, depending on how you frame the experience for yourself ;)
<OuZo_> hi all, how can i make open office auto spell check like in MS word? thanks
<omeil> lol
<omeil> must say soundray.... well played lol
<bulmer> OuZo_: go check the  menus one by one, it is there
<soundray> OuZo_: Tools-Autocorrect
<OuZo_> soundray: bulmer: thanks
<navegaweb> hello beutiful
<navegaweb> was is tuis you
<navegaweb> hay alguien que spiking spain
<Tomcat_> !es | navegaweb
<navegaweb> my inglish is very good
<ubotu> navegaweb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<phr4ck> si un poco :)
<navegaweb> ooo ok you are
<navegaweb> english
<Vilhelms> I'm having a problem with booting. About 1 of 3 boots it crashes so I removed the quiet and booted and it stopped after this message "shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version : 0.4" Does anyone have any idea why it would crash after that message when booting?
<Vilhelms> I'm having a problem with booting. About 1 of 3 boots it crashes so I removed the quiet and booted and it stopped after this message "shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version : 0.4" Does anyone have any idea why it would crash after that message when booting? It started crashing after I updated to Kernel 2.6.20 but stopped using it because my ATI drivers don't work on it. I am running 2.6.17-11 like before I did the update.
<bulmer> Vilhelms: drivers could be faulty? loading modules to kernel that kernel does not like, tend to panic
<Vilhelms> bulmer: Then what could I do for it?
<Vilhelms> bulmer: do I need that module? could I just disable it?
<hcook> ok, this is weird.
<CalJohn> ack, anyone quickly know how to stop images being resized to fit the window by default in firefox2?
<bulmer> Vilhelms: yeah i guess, possibly remove it from the modules it installed at boot time
<hcook> for some reason update manager keeps telling me my password is wrong....I'm using the same password that works fine with sudo...I just checked.
<m4n> how do I reprobe for network interfaces
<Vilhelms> bulmer: How do I do that?
<m4n> i enabled wireless
<m4n> but still its not working
<mx-zoom> hcook: do you have separate pwds for root and sudo?
<Vilhelms> m4n: does it detect your network interface? you could do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<bulmer> Vilhelms: i dont know off hand on ubuntu, there is a file something akin to modules.conf
<m4n> Vilhelms: no, it has not detected the interface
<Vilhelms> m4n: is your interface showing up in dmesg?
<hcook> mx-zoom: i certainly didn't set any seperate password...and update manager worked fine when i ran it yesterday
<m4n> Vilhelms: let me check that.. but it should be because it was working earlier
<Lacerta> how do i format my usb-drive?
<Vilhelms> m4n: How are you loading the interface? through ndiswrapper or do you have native drivers?
<bulmer> Vilhelms: go see /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and find out which is the corresponding module for that shpd?
<ddave> hi guys
<ddave> i am new to ubuntu
<m4n> Vilhelms: oops I just switched on the wireless thing in laptop
<mx-zoom> hcook: did you reboot after having this problem?
<hcook> mx-zoom: no...why?
<mx-zoom> hcook: dunno... sometimes starnge things happen
<Vilhelms> m4n: Does it work now then O.o? lol
<ddave> can any body help me out with this problem on WTP eclipse version
<hcook> hmf
<hcook> ok, i'll be back.
<m4n> Vilhelms: it used to work. only thing is, if I enable the wireless after bootup, it wont list the device
<Vilhelms> m4n: Are you enabling it from System > Administration > Networking?
<navegaweb> hellou baby
<navegaweb> que os kontairs
<igknighted> ddave: whats your issue w/ eclipse... i /might/ be able to help
<Vilhelms> bulmer: There is no shpd or anything with shp
<m4n> Vilhelms: nope, i just enabled the wireless switch in laptop - i switched it ON
<ddave> thanks ignighted
<ddave> The issue is this
<Vilhelms> m4n: Do iwconfig and see if your card shows up
<ddave> My eclipse is not starting on my drapper 6.06 lts
<m4n> Vilhelms: okay
<chino> is hte live cd for kubuntu have the same stuff as the ubuntu live cd ?
<andios> my computer says Invalid Partition Table when im trying to boot any OS
<m4n> Vilhelms: no, it is not showing up
<ddave> what i have done is that I have downloaded the eclipse version 3.2 (wtp ) from eclipse.org webstire
<andios> what does that mean?
<andios> there is no grup or anything
<bulmer> Vilhelms: i dont know where ubuntu puts the equivalent of modprobe.conf
<Surb> what can I use to resize my / partition?
<Vilhelms> m4n: Try doing dmesg | grep wlan and see if anything shows up
<igknighted> ddave: as far as I know, eclipse is in the repo
<m4n> Vilhelms: if I do dmesg | grep -i wireless, it is showing the card details
<igknighted> ddave: you can get it easily by "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<ddave> no I can't use the ubuntu one as I need WTP(WebToolsPlatform) with it. and it is available at eclipse.org
<igknighted> ddave: did it install properely when you installed it (or at least not spit out any major errors?
<Pici> ddave: you can install additional modules for Eclipse using the built in update thingy (I dont have it installed here so I cant check)
<DigitalSpaghetti> hey can anyone help me with this problem I've posted the forum:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378307
<Vilhelms> m4n: Then I'm not sure why it wouldnt' be showing up :( I'm sorry
<DigitalSpaghetti> it's urgent as I can't get into my Ubuntu :(
<m4n> Vilhelms: okay, thank you. no problem. I will play with this. let me see :)
<m4n> Vilhelms: thanks for trying out
<Vilhelms> m4n: Alright :) good luck
<Vilhelms> I'm having a problem with booting. About 1 of 3 boots it crashes so I removed the quiet and booted and it stopped after this message "shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version : 0.4" Does anyone have any idea why it would crash after that message when booting? It started crashing after I updated to Kernel 2.6.20 but stopped using it because my ATI drivers don't work on it. I am running 2.6.17-11 like before I did the update.
<dyrne> DigitalSpaghetti: can you rm -fr ~/.g*   then try to login again?
<soundray> DigitalSpaghetti: wine has probably filled your disk with logs
<soundray> dyrne: do not recommend this please
<soundray> DigitalSpaghetti: please don't use dyrne's suggestion unless you know exactly what it does
<dyrne> soundray: yeah that should have come with a caveat sorry
<DigitalSpaghetti> removes everything from my .gnome directory in my home dir
<mudd1> soundray, thanks for the link, unfortunately I already knew most of it... I'm trying one more thing though, bbiab
<DigitalSpaghetti> yea, i don't think i'll do that
<soundray> DigitalSpaghetti: no, it removes the .gnome directory itself and every other directory that starts with .g -- for example your Gimp settings, if you have any.
<DigitalSpaghetti> soundray: yea, that too :)  i know it would be a bad idea
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: run 'mv .gnome gnome-backup'
<igknighted> @ddave: out of curiosity, do you have sun's java installed?  Or are you running eclipse on the open source implementation?
<Toma-> and do the same for .gconf
<soundray> DigitalSpaghetti: 'df -h' -- any full filesystems?
<DigitalSpaghetti> soundray: don't know, don't have my laptop with me
<DigitalSpaghetti> but i need suggestions when i get home tonight
<DigitalSpaghetti> (since i can't get on the internet)
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: run 'startx' in the terminal and check the debugging messages
<amar> i have installed ubuntu 5.10....... i have ubuntu 6.06 in cd........... can i upgrade my ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 using dis cd...... can anyone plz help me??
<cwill1> question:  are tabs legal in fstab?
<DigitalSpaghetti> Toma - i can't run a console
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: also, run 'cat ~/.xsession-errors'
<DigitalSpaghetti> the only way i can get command line is to boot in using recovery kernal
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: why not?
<igknighted> cwill1: should be fine, yeah
<Pici> DigitalSpaghetti: Can you do a ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty session?
<cwill1> igknighted: are they sufficient?
<yeti> amar: you can (add the CD as a repository to apt). you will have to download some upgrades from the internet too, though
<DigitalSpaghetti> Toma - because as soon as i type in my username and password at login, my screen just freezes
<dyrne> DigitalSpaghetti: getty isnt running alt-ctrl-f2 ?
<soundray> DigitalSpaghetti: sounds typical of a full disk.
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: ok, so you ge to GDM?
<DigitalSpaghetti> GMD?
<Toma-> no, GDM :D
<DigitalSpaghetti> GDM?
<amar> yeti: shld i change anything in the source list......... apart frm adding cd in repos
<Toma-> its tyhe login screen.
<DigitalSpaghetti> yes
<DigitalSpaghetti> i get to the login screen
<igknighted> cwill1: I use them and have never had any issues.  It's all formatting for your eye.  You could use one space between everything and the computer wouldn't care, but it would look ugly and be hard to read
<soundray> DigitalSpaghetti: if you run 'ls -srS /var/log' in recovery mode, it'll show you whether it's a massive log file that clogs up your filesystem
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: choose a "failsafe terminal" as the session and login
<DigitalSpaghetti> i've tried logging in using Gnome and Gnome failsafe mode
<cwill1> igknighted: the reason I ask:  using only tabs on a cifs line makes upstart not wait for that to be mounted in waitfornfs
<ddave> igknighted: i am using sun's java and eclipse from eclipse.org webstie
<cwill1> igknighted: I know this because I just banged my head against it for the last hour
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<DigitalSpaghetti> one thing i do know is i managed to get into x from console mode
<DigitalSpaghetti> so it does seem to boot up
<DigitalSpaghetti> just won't start gnome
<Toma-> you wouldnt be able to start X with a full disk
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*bubb*@*]  by apokryphos
<igknighted> cwill1: haha, I see.  Well, to be on the safe side back it up and restart with tabs and if its no go (and I don't see that being an issue) then you can always replace with the original
<DigitalSpaghetti> well i'll try these things tonight
<dyrne> DigitalSpaghetti: most common cant login from gdm problems ive seen are either a profile issue or as soundray said disk space
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Toma-> and you'd get ALOT of very angry errors at boot
<DigitalSpaghetti> i didn't really see any errors on boot
<igknighted> ddave: is java working properly?  what is the output of "java --version"?
<DigitalSpaghetti> everything seems normal up until the point i actually try log in
<DigitalSpaghetti> then everything just freezes
<dyrne> DigitalSpaghetti: id df -h next time you login though. ive walked alot of HR people through similar problems
<andios> Please, I need help in fixing MBR
<DigitalSpaghetti> 'id df -h'  ? or 'df -h'  ?
<IdleOne> df -h
<mavx> df -h
<DigitalSpaghetti> ok
<IdleOne> id=i'd
<Toma-> DigitalSpaghetti: ok, best bet it to get to GDM, then hit Ctrl_Alt_F2 or 1 then log into a terminal. from there, use 'mv' to move your .gnome folders and .gconf to something like .gnome-backup
<arrow> I'm trying to make the terminal show all users logged in, does anyone know if this is the right command "bash$ who"?
<Pici> arrow: just type who
<arrow> Pici: thx
<igknighted> DigitalSpaghetti: I had a very similar issue once (using KDE) where I could get to the login and as soon as I logged in (and the system logged my login, so it went through) I got put back to the login screen.  unfortunately I never did find the solution and reinstalled, although I tend to do that a lot anyways so I didnt search for an answer very hard
<amar> i have installed ubuntu 5.10... now i wanna upgrade it to 6.06 using cd....??
<amar> can anyone plz explain me??
<cwill1> igknighted: I hate it when I get all excited like that.  I usually means I'm wrong :p
<drin> !upgrade | amar
<ubotu> amar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<drin> hehe :D
<cwill1> igknighted: just happened to work right that time :p
<drin> love the bot
<igknighted> cwill1: haha, well, I don't mind being wrong when things work, its when it goes the other way I get frustrated ;-)
<cwill1> igknighted: well, it only worked once :p
<amar> drin: i wanna upgrade it to frm cd whch i have downloaded.... shld i change the source list?? i have added cd in repos..
<cwill1> just got lucky with the boot order, and I wasn't actually depending on nfswait in my script (dumb dumb dumb)
<igknighted> cwill1: ahh
<DigitalSpaghetti> well thanks guys.  i'm gonna try these later
<igknighted> has anyone here used Envy before?  I've heard so much about it that I figured I'd try it so I removed my nvidia drivers and gave it a go, but now the nvidia kernel module can't be found.  Any idea on how to repair what it did?
<arn_> can anyone tell me why i get this error? ----- autoheader: error: AC_CONFIG_HEADERS not found
<igknighted> arn_: what do you do that causes this error?  when do you see it, boot?
<arn_> i was installing a module. i ran "./autogen.sh" and i got that error. so i couldnt compile and install the module
<igknighted> arn_: do you have the build-essential package installed, and any other packages the module may need?
<arn_> igknighted, i have build-essential installed
<Symmetria> heh any smart person here feel like giving me bash syntax for a loop that counts from 60 to 118?
<arn_> igknighted, i have other modules installed too
<B|00d|u5T> what up all
<B|00d|u5T> anybody alive?
<igknighted> arn_: what is the module for?  By the looks of that error you are missing header files, so I wonder if the source you are trying to build the module from is no good
<cwillu> Symmetria: one sec
<B|00d|u5T> im tryin to install radeon 9550 drivers and i keep getting the same problem, btw i have read EVERYTHIGN and kept retrying and its stil giveing me problems it wont let me do some of the steps on the site http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx#Perpetual_Mesa_GLX_Indirect_on_Debian
<B|00d|u5T>  keep getting the mesa drivers showin up
<arn_> igknighted, i was installing a module for a programing language. here goes the total output---- http://rafb.net/p/qEUY9Z76.html
<jussi01> Bl00dlu5t, have you tried envy?
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<B|00d|u5T> awesome!
<B|00d|u5T> what about for ati?
<B|00d|u5T> that link is for nvidia right?
<jussi01> no for ati as well
<B|00d|u5T> k
<B|00d|u5T> thanx a million bro
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, no probs...
<Crazytom> hello all
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, thats one nasty name... only just figured it out...
<jussi01> :D
<cwillu> Symmetria:   for i in `seq 1 10`; do echo $i; done
<B|00d|u5T> :0) thanx
<jussi01> !ask | Crazytom,
<ubotu> Crazytom,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<igknighted> arn_: is that the instructions or your ouput?
<arn_> igknighted, yes
<navegaweb> hellou baby hay alguien spanish
<arn_> igknighted, this is the output
<weatherman> hi, when I set up nfs, how do I know the IP of the server? (I want to connect the laptop to the pc, none has internet)
<Crazytom> i haven't asked yet i'm still trying to figure out how to ask an informed question
<navegaweb> yore payaseitor
<weatherman> !es | navegaweb
<ubotu> navegaweb: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<navegaweb> idoteshion in my spansish
<navegaweb> no me da la ganaaa
<navegaweb> eee hay alguien que hable espaole
<navegaweb> o no?
<igknighted> arn_: it looks like it configured properly, you just need to type the last two commands it wants (make && sudo make install)
<arn_> igknighted, if i try to "make" i get this---------- make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jussi01> arn_, what are you trying to build?
<pinchmesh> arn you're in the wrong directory
<pinchmesh> is all
<igknighted> what happens if you run these two commands: "slocate --update" and then "slocate aclocal.m4"
<pinchmesh> there's no Makefile
<igknighted> arn_: also, do you have libtool installed >= 1.3?
<B|00d|u5T> jussi -- ima dumbass for some reason i cant figure this out
<B|00d|u5T> jussi -- i just cant figure out where to start??
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, whats your prob?
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<sjust1216> Hi all It seems I cannot ping my local host
<arn_> igknighted, i have libtool
<B|00d|u5T> jussi01 -- i dont konw where to start
<B|00d|u5T> it dosn't give me like a command or anything till further down
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, did you read the instructions that are on that page???
<igknighted> arn_: I had one other one up there for you just before that, but I forgot to tag your name on it
<B|00d|u5T> yeah
<jussi01> so have you got your repos enabled?
<B|00d|u5T> maybye im not understandin em right
<B|00d|u5T> yeah i installed beryl soo i gotta have my repos enabled right
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, ok Ill take you through it
<dyrne> sjust1216: cat /etc/hosts; if you ifconfig is lo up? can you not ping localhost or not ping 127.0.0.1
<B|00d|u5T> i have a bunch of 3rd party sites  put in to dl and install beryl
<B|00d|u5T> im sorry man
<arn_> jussi01, i am trying to build a module for a programming language
<sjust1216> cannot ping either
<B|00d|u5T> it woulnd't work the way the other website exlained either, it kept coming up mesa info which is a driver for debian i bleive?? and it says that if ithat comes up then its wrong for sure ive tried everything the site sad to fix but nothign?? then u said something about envy which is awesome but im just tryin to figure out what their talkin about
<B|00d|u5T> just dl the driver from ati.com i guess
<g1gaman> gentlemen, i've got strange message while updating feisty. here it is: http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums29467764/rodels/gnomei_pisec/Bez-nosaukuma.png What integer and where i should input?
<sjust1216> cat /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost samstoy
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, wait a sec, did you install the deb?
<Crazytom> ok, here i go.  I just installed ubuntu a few days ago and i can't get my wireless card('s) to work.  they show up in the networking gui, ifconfig and  iwconfig, but iwlist say's no such device.  they showed up before i installed ndiswrapper but they didn't work so i installed it too.  I tried to force it to connect with iwconfig eth2 ap any but no dice.  I'm using a broadcom (built-in) and a linksys wrt54g v 3 .  the network
<Crazytom> is not encrypted and it works with windows.  can someone please give me a hand?  thanks in advance
<sjust1216> lo is up and running
<B|00d|u5T> jussi01 you mean when i was doing it through terminal b4?
<jussi01> no, now, just download the deb from that site, then double click
<jussi01> then select envy from the menu
<B|00d|u5T> hold up i think i did that
<tim___> why does evolution-exchange force me to use OWA.  I am connected via VPN and I have direct access to my exchange server.
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, you may need to restart x... ctrl-alt-backspace
<frause> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my old dell notebook l400 with 128 MB RAM. so I switched to xubuntu. But with all isntallations I have the same weird problem after the installation completes and the system reboots: it goes to standby!
<GionnyBoss> gyaresu, I solved my problem for Sound Blaster 16! :)
<bill> God day all
<frause> I've tried a lot of installation
<fbc> what is the command to show me my IP address from the command line?
<Crazytom> ifconfig
<tim___> fbc: ifconfig
<frause> best result is xubuntu feisty fawn  which shows me a logon screen...
<frause> and goes to standby....
<fbc> Crazytom: no it doesn't
<frause> any suggestions out there???
<fbc> tim___:  if will show me everything but..
<meborc> frause - you may need to fiddle with the acpi
<igknighted> frause: are you using the liveCD or the alt-installCD? waht speed are you burning the iso at and are you checking the disk and/or iso image first?
<frause> I tried the alternate
<Crazytom> ifconfig -a
<B|00d|u5T> nope still nothin
<dyrne> tim___: can you access any intranet resources?
<B|00d|u5T> i can't find a   deb  on either page the ati driver how to or on envy page???
<frause> I although tried to turn acpi trning off, but my ggrup knowledge is too low
<bill> i was wondering how to change the side bar of the menu on the kmenu it shows like the mepis logo i want to put my own logo there where is the logo located
<frause> and I could not save the modified menu.lst...
<mudd1> re
<mudd1> I don't get it
<det> Are xorg 7.2 changes stabilized (mostly) in herd 5?
<frause> the discs are all chekced and verified and MD5 checked the download too
<mudd1> first of all: no way in hell to get dhcp to work
<Crazytom> fbc, what does it do?
<mudd1> static config does work though.... after two minutes or so of doing *nothing at all*
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, keep scrolling, its way down
<mudd1> it just starts to work
<meborc> muddl - have you tried "sudo dhclient"?
<mudd1> meborc, of course, it gets no answer
<B|00d|u5T> k
<bill> i was wondering how to change the side bar of the menu on the kmenu it shows like the mepis logo i want to put my own logo there where is the logo located can someone help
<frause> nobody had a similar problem, but the notebook worked fine with win2000 before... and yes I removed it totally
<bill> ??
<meborc> just checking :)
<mudd1> From 192.168.178.22 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
<mudd1> 64 bytes from 192.168.178.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=255 time=5.19 ms
<frause> hmpf any suggestions
<frause> ??
<mudd1> here, from one moment to the other it works
<mudd1> I promise, I did nothing at all
<meborc> frause - try to run live cd... if it runs then the installation should run also
<B|00d|u5T> Package for Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10/Dapper Drake 6.06
<B|00d|u5T> envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<B|00d|u5T> uhhh is that right?
<frick> look for .9.0
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, yep
<frause> the live cd runs when I had my win2000 installation
<defrysk> B|00d|u5T, dat is een ouwe
<B|00d|u5T> man i thought i had to have deb before it to mean anything
<bill> can some one help??
<frause> so I think the laptop itself is fine
<B|00d|u5T> do i still gotta dl the newest ati drivers?
<defrysk> envy is pretty good actualy
<bill> im new here
<comosicus> dr.....are you their
<TSWoodV> frause: At what part of the boot does the machine go to sleep?
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, no, the lines that start like that are for your repos
* nix_chix0r_ wonders who's been trying to send private messages to me
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T,  that one is a .deb file
<bill> and a green horn but want personalize my system
<B|00d|u5T> devilsreject@devilsreject:~$ envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<B|00d|u5T> bash: envy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb: command not found
<B|00d|u5T> devilsreject@devilsreject:~$
<frause> TSWoodV in xubuntu I see the logon screen and I can input up to 5 letters then its gone
<meborc> frause - does your fan work? i had problems with my old lapton... the fan didn't start up and my lappy went to standby cuz it was too hot :)
<jussi01> B|00d|u5T, just double click the deb file
<B|00d|u5T> lol
<frause> meborc: sry what is fan???
<igknighted> frause: try removing silent and splash at the boot screen so any errors are shown
<meborc> the thing that cools the cpu
<jussi01> or sudo dpkg -i debfilename.deb
<comosicus> dr willis?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<B|00d|u5T> Internal Server Error
<B|00d|u5T> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<B|00d|u5T> Please contact the server administrator, support@supportwebsite.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
<B|00d|u5T> More information about this error may be available in the server error log. lol
<B|00d|u5T> right on
<jussi01> ouch
<jussi01> what caused that?
<nix_chix0r_> frause: if you don't know what a fan is you should rm -rf your computer
<frause> TSWoodV: I can return from sleep and can again enter some letters but the logon process will never end becase of all that standy...
<frause> nix_chix0r: hoho
<nix_chix0r_> ;)
<calraith> I thought a fan was a guy who hangs out at ball games and drinks beer
<frause> :)
<nix_chix0r_> is this a ball game channel ?
<comosicus> i'm trying to acces a server and....
<comosicus>  Looking for server irc.irc-hispano.org:6669...
<comosicus> [17:44]  [Info]  Server found, connecting...
<Crazytom> nix_chix0r_, maybe english isn't his first language
<calraith> nix_chix0r_: it is now
<ffxr> if i have amarok installed will i have kde headers installed?
<ffxr> on xfce*
<comosicus> what shoud i do?
<daniel_> hi, can somebody help me with polish fonts in console (ctrl alt f1)
<daniel_> ?
<daniel_> plz
<nix_chix0r_> Crazytom:  germans> no excuse ;)
<frause> ok... good guess
<B|00d|u5T> dpkg: error processing debenvy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--install):
<B|00d|u5T>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<B|00d|u5T> Errors were encountered while processing:
<B|00d|u5T>  debenvy_0.8.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<B|00d|u5T> devilsreject@devilsreject:~$
<frause> but any good ideas abot the problem?
<mudd1> it's a bit annoying but well, works more or less for the moment. Next problem: I'm trying to upgrade from 5.10 to edgy but I'm getting an error message that should translate to something like "trying to overwrite '/sbin/vol_id' which is in packet udev, too"
<nix_chix0r_> you might need to replaces it
<meborc> the deb is probably in your Desktop folder :)
<mudd1> happens while processing volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb
<nix_chix0r_> need/want
<nix_chix0r_> after two weeks of uptime my computer took a dump because of a power outage and my bater back up didn't work so
<mudd1> hope I didn't miss some FAQ entry or something
<nix_chix0r_> battery back up i mean
<B|00d|u5T> this is getting annoying
<Crazytom> are there any wireless guru's in the house?
<frick> you need to be in the directory the deb is in
<igknighted> B|00d|u5t: did you download 0.8.2 or 0.9?  0.9 has a graphical installer... highly recommended you go with that
<meborc> like the Desktop
<calraith> Crazytom: don't ask to ask, just ask :P
<Crazytom> nix_chix0r_, maybe english isn't his first language
<meborc> try ls :)
<Crazytom> sry
<nix_chix0r_> Crazytom: i had to write a shell script to get my wireless working on ubuntu
<Crazytom> ok, here i go.  I just installed ubuntu a few days ago and i can't get my wireless card('s) to work.  they show up in the networking gui, ifconfig and  iwconfig, but iwlist say's no such device.  they showed up before i installed ndiswrapper but they didn't work so i installed it too.  I tried to force it to connect with iwconfig eth2 ap any but no dice.  I'm using a broadcom (built-in) and a linksys wrt54g v 3 .  the network
<Crazytom> is not encrypted and it works with windows.  can someone please give me a hand?  thanks in advance
<Qew> ffxr: you should have some KDE and QT libraries installed.
<mjunx> Crazytom, what nic?
<nix_chix0r_> Crazytom:  write a script
<Crazytom> nix_chix0r_, what did it consist of
<nix_chix0r_> oh
<Coyote{x}> I have an MSI graphics card that evidently uses an nvidia chipset of some sort, it says unknown device, is there some way I can get more info out of LSPCI about the device?
<nix_chix0r_> i can give you my script if you want
<Crazytom> wrt54g
<nix_chix0r_> and you can just edit it
<nix_chix0r_> because i have that same model i think
<B|00d|u5T> ignighted ---- i just realized i was going with wrong version tried other version and got the same error
<mjunx> Coyote{x}, try using lshw
<nix_chix0r_> but my chipset is rt2500 i belive
<mudd1> anyone ever encountered that problem with volumeid?
<Crazytom> sure
<B|00d|u5T> can you check to make sure my command is correct please???  sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Crazytom> what was the problem with your's
<frick> yes
<frick> make sure your in the directory with the deb
<frick> where did you download too?
<calraith> Crazytom: the convention for wireless interfaces is typically wlan#.  Try ifup wlan0
<B|00d|u5T> huh?
<mjunx> !peak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|00d|u5T> im trying to dl the deb now
<nix_chix0r_> Crazytom:  i had the same issues with wireless in gentoo so let me type it up and link it to ya
<Crazytom> ok
<Coyote{x}> thanks mjunx...although lshow doesn't show anything useful either, oy
<B|00d|u5T> i dont have the deb yet
<mjunx> wait, I thought rt (ralink) was good with linux...
<frick> just click the link
<frick> on the website
<Crazytom> no such device
<mjunx> Coyote{x}, try lshal
<B|00d|u5T> LOL!! OMG heheh sorry im retarded
<B|00d|u5T> ok now where do i save this to?
<igknighted> <B|00d|u5T> try this instead: "sudo dpkg -i Desktop/*.deb
<comosicus> i have a problem and i'm tryng to solve it ...................
<igknighted> put it on your desktop
<Crazytom> calraith, no such device
<comosicus> i'm tryng about 3 hours
<daniel_> hi, can somebody help me with polish fonts in console (ctrl alt f1)? anybody?
<mudd1> see you later
<comosicus> please sombody
<B|00d|u5T> ignighted -- i should save this deb to the desktop?
<mjunx> Coyote{x}, or try lspci -vv
<comosicus> somebody
<calraith> Crazytom: is your wireless config listed in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<B|00d|u5T> ignighted can i delte this file once the installation is complete?
<frick> yeah, you can
<igknighted> comosicus: post your issue, we don't know if we can help until you ask
<igknighted> yes
<B|00d|u5T> awesome
<mjunx> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjunx> hmm, dpkg has a cooler message for that
<Crazytom> calraith, yes
<comosicus> i'v been asking on this channel  a few times.......a lot of times
<B|00d|u5T> there we go
<calraith> Crazytom: poop.
<B|00d|u5T> u sure this werx for ati cards it says nothing about ati only nvidia
<GionnyBoss> I have a Logitech Quickcam webcam and I found on this page ( http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html ) that it is supported with spca5xx driver.  Where can I find and how can I install this driver, please?
<Crazytom> calraith, thanks but i don't have to right now.....
<comosicus> i'm tryng to acces a server....
<comosicus>  Looking for server irc.irc-hispano.org:6669...
<comosicus> [17:44]  [Info]  Server found, connecting...
<comosicus> and nothing happend
<frick> it will have an option to install the ati driver when you run it after the install
<B|00d|u5T> frick -- right on man thanx
<X_Force> comosicus: what is your prob ? that you cant connect to an IRC server ?
<calraith> comosicus: you connected to freenode just fine.  probably not a problem on your end.  Have you tried connecting to irc.irc-hispano.org:6667 instead?
<igknighted> comosicus: what client are you using?
<Qew> comosicus: have you got your firewall blocking ident (port 113)? Maybe the server expects you to allow ident to listen.
<B|00d|u5T> alright it runnin it gave me install ati option
<nix_chix0r_> pastebin is so slow
<mjunx> yeah, the ident problem
<B|00d|u5T> is this dl the newest driver or do i still need to do that from ati's website?
<hamedhm> slt
<calraith> nix_chix0r_: rafb.net/paste is what I usually use
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, or whoever, use pastebin.ca then
<igknighted> blood: it gets the newest from ati's site
<nix_chix0r_> thanks
<Coyote{x}> NX7300GS-TD256E okay, that appears to be the card
<B|00d|u5T> yezzr
<B|00d|u5T> thank u
<comosicus> i dont have firewall
<mjunx> does anyone know the default encoding in mIRC?
<B|00d|u5T> im imagining ill notice that choppyness in performance go away once this installs
<B|00d|u5T> ?
<mjunx> comosicus, then you might need an ident daemon possibly
<igknighted> that should be the case, yes
<comosicus> i'v been trying to many ports
<nix_chix0r_> Crazytom:  here is the shell script http://pastebin.ca/385071 hope it works
<B|00d|u5T> right on
<comosicus> 6667      6668                    6669
<mjunx> comosicus, install midentd
<Crazytom> ok thanks
<mjunx> if that doesn't work, just uninstall it
<comosicus> what is that?
<Qew> comosicus: what about 113
<mjunx> comosicus, it's an ident daemon
<B|00d|u5T> ignighted -- its been runnin like i need alot more ram which it never did in ubuntu b4 thats becuz of the driver prob right>?
<comosicus> k
<mjunx> comosicus, some irc servers require you to have one for some reason :/
<nix_chix0r_> i miss genpoo=(
* nix_chix0r_ smacks her head
<mjunx> comosicus, although, if you have a router, that might have an ident daemon already, or it might even be blocking port 113
<X_Force> comosicus: i tryed the server
<nix_chix0r_> i also think my motherboard is killing all my hard drives
<comosicus> k
<X_Force> comosicus and it works .
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, why gentoo?
<X_Force>  comosicus but dlete the port .
<comosicus> i'll try with 113 first
<nix_chix0r_> mjunx:  that's what i was using for the longest time before my p ower went out and things crashed
<mjunx> comosicus, if that doesn't work, install midentd!
<comosicus> it works with out the port?
<X_Force> comosicus: /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, what did you like best about gentoo?
<nix_chix0r_> some reason i always had problems with ubuntu hanging on the boot up
<Qew> comosicus: what I mean is to allow access to port 113, not try and connect to the irc server through port 113
<comosicus> but the port is by default 6667
<nix_chix0r_> mjunx:  i liked that it was customized to my comptuers exact specs sort to speak
<comosicus> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kane77> hi
<nix_chix0r_> it's a lot more work but in the end it was worth it till it crashes:p
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, you know that the gcc optimisations only really helped with video-related programs (that weren't already optimised with assembler)
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, I've heard that most people's favourite thing about gentoo is the USE flags
<nix_chix0r_> mjunx: i like the use flags too
<kane77> when I installed beagle from repositories do I have the pdf search ability installed?
<nix_chix0r_> and i've always seemed to have video problems hah
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, also, I'd assume a good feature is how fast new programs are added to gentoo via the bugzilla
<nix_chix0r_> on board video so eh
<fallingdutch> is there a way to set up a bridge interface during boot, thinking of adding them to /etc/network/interfaces ... or do i have to write a script for /etc/rcS.d ?
<nix_chix0r_> i have a non linux related question what happens if you forget to pay your parking ticket when it's due i got one for calendar parking
<nix_chix0r_> it was due yesterday
<sjust1216> I cannot ping localhost or 127.0.0.1
<mjunx> fallingdutch, you might be able to write the bridge into your interfaces file
<mjunx> fallingdutch, although, I haven't tried, so check interfaces(5)
<hcook> word
<X_Force> comosicus is it now workung ?
<mjunx> sjust1216, try "sudo ifup lo"
<sjust1216> tried that does not change
<nix_chix0r_> i'm all paranoid i'd have a warrant out for my arrest over a parking ticket a few days late -_- mjunx do you think that my motherboard could be the culprit of four hard drivves dying or could they just be bad hard drives
<mjunx> sjust1216, does lo show up in ifconfig?
<sjust1216> yes
<sjust1216> up and running
<X_Force> comosicus: ok . . the url is ::: sinope.irc-hispano:6669
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, how fast did they die?
<comosicus> i'm steal intall mident
<mjunx> sjust1216, and you can't ping localhost or 127.0.0.1?
<Wanderer> hmm, anyone know anything about the proprietary driver manager, in paritcular how to invoke?
<nix_chix0r_> mjunx:  with in a two week period
<nix_chix0r_> i have an asus mobo
<comosicus> my comp is from mezozoic
<comosicus> :)
<sjust1216> ifup: interface lo already configured
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, probably the mobo
<lonran> hallo
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, or maybe the power supply...
<sjust1216> neither one
<X_Force> comosicus .. it dont know what mezotoic is ..
<nix_chix0r_> my power supply is a 350w
<lonran> i'm using hardware accelerated video and xgl server and when viewing a full screen video, the computer turns off. Is it because it gets too hot? What can i do?
<mjunx> sjust1216, "ifconfig lo", check if it's bound to 127.0.0.1/8
<nix_chix0r_> i might need more since it's a dual core
<infidel> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nix_chix0r_> but i really don't think i need a 500w power supply
<mjunx> sjust1216, you could even try "ping6 ::1"
<Wanderer> found it... "restricted manager"
<fallingdutch> mjunx, thanks for that hint, read throught the man already, the only thing that might work is running a command when interfaces are up ... but i am not sure how i can check that both are up. bridges are not explicitly mentioned in the man
<mjunx> nix_chix0r_, you just need a clean power supply
<mudd1> re
<sjust1216> it is bound to just 127.0.0.1
<mjunx> fallingdutch, if you need to script it, interfaces lets you run scripts on start and stop and whatnot
<mjunx> sjust1216, try pinging 127.anything
<sjust1216> tried 127.0.0.4 nothing 100% packet loss
<mjunx> wow, that's really odd
<mjunx> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ancoor> Do anyone know if I start a script with nicelevel command to execute a daemon, will the prio be inherited to the app started in the script?
<overrider> i set my xorg.conf to run x at 1680x1050. it looks good now, but i kind of wonder if it is possible to break a dvi lcd display by using wrong/suboptimal settings in xorg.conf? since the display is using dpms, i thought it cant go wrong no more. true?
<nix_chix0r_> Crazytom: is that working for you at all?
<sjust1216> in my host file should it be 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.0.1/8
<morphinex> Dr_willis: thanks for your help yesterday with my grub problem - it is now solved
<mjunx> overrider, current xorg doesn't really let you break your monitor
<infidel> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mjunx> sjust1216, 127.0.0.1
<Crazytom> still trying to figure it out.  i made a file in /sbin called wifi-up and pasted in the four lines
<sjust1216> ok that is what it is
<mjunx> sjust1216, but lo should bind to 127.0.0.1/8 so you can ping anything in the 127/8 block for localhost
<sjust1216> how would I bind it then
<mjunx> sjust1216, your lo config in /etc/network/interfaces should look something like this (backslash == new line)
<mjunx> auto lo \ iface lo inet loopback \ address 127.0.0.1 \ netmask 255.0.0.0
<comosicus> i was out...........my konversation just log out i dont know whay?
<mjunx> comosicus, maybe you got split?
<comosicus> somebody send me another server.........can you send me again that server adres
<comosicus> i dont know what that means
<sjust1216> I have everything but the addresses
<sjust1216> adding them now
<overrider> mjunx, but is it possible to use wrong settings for a dpms lcd, so it strains my eyes more? i thought lcd`s run all at 60hz anyways
<comosicus> i'v benn install mident but........nothing...same problem
<mjunx> overrider, if you run it at too low a frequency, you might
<mjunx> overrider, but lcd's don't use frequencies; they update pixels as needed
<tibbe> how do I change the default emacs from emacs to emacs-snapshot-gtk?
<X_Force> 	<X_Force>	comosicus: ok . . the url is ::: sinope.irc-hispano:6669
<Crazytom> ok rebooting back in 5 minutes
<m0rk> hello.
<X_Force> comosicus  : ok . . the url is ::: sinope.irc-hispano:6669
<m0rk> why, after two weeks, can I still not update edgy?
<m0rk> i keep getting archive.ubuntu errors
<m0rk> edgy-security-main erros
<m0rk> etc etc etc
<m0rk> wtf.
<X_Force> m0rk: plz post the contet of /etc/apt/sources.list
<DerekS> what do the last 2 or 3 numbers mean in /proc/loadavg?
<X_Force> m0rk: *content
<X_Force> m0rk : but plz use : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<sjust1216> do I need to restart the whole network interface againg
<Qew> maybe it would be better if m0rk used pastebin for that ;)
<Qew> heh
<X_Force> Qew: was faster :)
<Qew> heh
<richee> Can anyone plz explain the PS2 environment varaible
<richee> ?
<richee> why is it used and how it can be used?
<mjunx> richee, it's the prompt for "continue the line"
<m0rk> and to add fuel to my fire:
<m0rk> mb@cydonia:~$ nedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<m0rk> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<m0rk>   Major opcode of failed request:  70 (X_PolyFillRectangle)
<m0rk>   Serial number of failed request:  372
<m0rk>   Current serial number in output stream:  382
<richee> mjunx can u give me an example of it so that I understand better
<m0rk> i don't get it
<mjunx> richee, if you're typing in a script like this:
<mjunx> $ if [[ something ] ] 
<mjunx> > then
<mjunx> > echo foo
<X_Force> m0rk: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<comosicus> sinope.irc-hispano lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect...............................same problem
<mjunx> > else
<mjunx> > echo bar
<mjunx> > fi
<X_Force> m0rk: (in shell)
<mjunx> and then it goes back to $ after it executes
<richee> ok
<richee> hmm not very clear !
<Totila> ...
<m0rk> X_Force: you ready?
<m0rk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<m0rk> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<m0rk> ## distribution.
<m0rk> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<m0rk> ## repository.
<m0rk> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<m0rk> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<atlantia> soi have an older intel based mobo with a p3, and the latest kernelon 6.10 seems to cause madness with the pci slots.. i.e i get kernel panics when it boots with anythiing in the pci slot, (irq issue) .. is there a suggested older kernel I can install and is it in any repos?
<m0rk> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<m0rk> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Qew> oh dear
<m0rk> ## team.
<m0rk> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<m0rk> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<m0rk> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<m0rk> ## repository.
<richee> mjunx: can u please explain it more clearly
<m0rk> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<m0rk> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<apokryphos> this is what pastebins are for ;)
<m0rk> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<Qew> m0rk: stop
<m0rk> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<m0rk> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
* m0rk was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<Dna^> hi
<m0rk> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main
<m0rk> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<sjust1216> it did not help still cannot ping
<m0rk> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b m0rk!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Qew> arrgghhhh
<comosicus> x_force
<atlantia> sorry i will repost cause m0rk's messages may have buried my request
<mjunx> richee, not really, I don't know how to explain it
<atlantia> sorry i will repost cause m0rk's messages may have buried my request
<atlantia> soi have an older intel based mobo with a p3, and the latest kernelon 6.10 seems to cause madness with the pci slots.. i.e i get kernel panics when it boots with anythiing in the pci slot, (irq issue) .. is there a suggested older kernel I can install and is it in any repos?
<richee> hmm
<X_Force> comosicus>	 y i see
<Dna^> wich ubuntu version should I download? 6.06 LTS or 6.10?
<X_Force> comosicus>	was mine failure ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b m0rk!*@*]  by apokryphos
<ubunt1> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu server 6.10 on a system with a sil3512 s-ata raid controller. The installation program detects the discs separately. Not the raid set that i have configured in the raid bios utility. Any suggestions on what to do?
<X_Force> comosicus and you cantchange your port ?
<m0rk> X_Force: msg?
<apokryphos> !pastebin | m0rk
<ubotu> m0rk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tibbe> there's some set default command to set the default emacs program, anyone know what it's called?
<comosicus> what port?
<Qew> m0rk: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste the link it gives you
<comosicus> the port of the server
<comosicus> yes i can
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<comosicus> my default is 6667
<X_Force> comosicus: try libres.irc-hispano.org
<ComputerHermit> Iam reading in the fourm that ubuntu is  illegal on my pc in the US
<yeti> am i right to assume that the feisty herd 5 desktopCD comes with a full kde desktop that can be run directly from CD without installing it?
<comosicus> k
<atlantia> can anyone suggest the easiest way to get a kernel that won't panic on my older mobo? Can i download an older kernel from the repos?
<ComputerHermit> is this true
<Dna^> ubuntu version should I download? 6.06 LTS or 6.10?
<systemd0wn_> what tells my wifi cards to auto-connect to an AP with a stock edgy install?
<atlantia> systemd0wn_, may be the ol "an" hack
<atlantia> any*
<Coyote{x}> anyone know that script that autoinstalls the restricted codecs and incorporates them into ffox? worked better than the original method for my comp and I forgot where I found it
<systemd0wn_> atlantia, you mean where it says any as the ssid?
<atlantia> systemd0wn_, yeah it just basically looks ofr "any" open AP
<rickympl> im trying to get obsidian(an fserv) working on xchat, but when people try to connect, the connection is refused, any special port i have to forward on my router, already have the dcc ports configured in xchat forwarded
<yeti> does feisty herd 5 already include xorg 7.2?
<m0rk> X_Force: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9082/
<apokryphos> yeti: /msg ubotu packages
<systemd0wn_> atlantia, i dont see "any" entered but if thats the case how do i get it to quit
<apokryphos> yeti: also /msg ubotu feisty
<m0rk> i have stripped out all excess 3rd party and other
<m0rk> but it will STILL not update
<atlantia> systemd0wn_, not sure...
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know how to give more power to a laggy program?
<atlantia> anyone have a suggestion for getting an older kernel beasides compiling?
<systemd0wn_> anyone know how to get edgy to stop auto connecting to APs?
<ubunt1> trying to install Ubuntu server 6.10 on a system with a sil3512 s-ata raid controller. The installation program detects the discs separately. Not the raid set that i have configured in the raid bios utility. Any suggestions on what to do?
<Dna^> what ubuntu version download 6.06 LTS or 6.10?
<X_Force> m0rk: i think there is a missing d at line 1
<Artemis3> Dna^, wait a month, and dl 7.04 :)
<m0rk> X_Force: it's there, just didn't get copied
<m0rk> X_Force: keep in mind, i changed nothing to have this start happening
<Incompetnce> how do i change the default program for certain file types? I want to set VLC as the default for videos...
<Dna^> Artemis3 :-P i can update if i have 6.10 to 7.04?
<Crazytom> systemd0wn_, iwconfig eth2 essid xxxx?
<X_Force> m0rk: look at mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9083/
<comosicus> sory...........my konversation is simply disapear
<Artemis3> Dna^, sure, if you don't mind downloading a 700mb or more worth of updates
<delcoyote> good evening all just having a look
<Crazytom> systemd0wn_, atleast your's works
<comosicus> i dont know whay
<m0rk> X_Force: should I copy that list over?
<X_Force> m0rk: is there any differnt ?
<X_Force> m0rk:: shoudl be ok ...
<X_Force> m0rk:: if you use edgy
<systemd0wn_> Crazyton, heh, i mean i can change ssid's but i want it to quit trying anything it damn well pleases when i first boot the machine.
<m0rk> X_Force: yeah, i'm on edgy
<X_Force> m0rk: then copy it ..
<systemd0wn_> Crazyton, been beating my orinoco and atheros cards into submission all night.
<Dna^> Artemis3 anothre question, can i save a .iso file in a usb disk?
<bigor> Oiu
<bigor> Oi
<Artemis3> Dna^, what for? you want it unpacked to boot from it i pressume?
<Crazytom> i have 5 cards and can't get any of them to work
<X_Force> comosicus: what is the problem ?
<bigor> x
<bigor> s
<bigor> s
<bigor> s
<bigor> s
<bigor> s
<bigor> s
<bigor> s
<bigor> vc  feio!
<Crazytom> iwconfig eth2 txpower off
<Artemis3> vc va pa fora :P
<bigor> RSRSRSRSSR
<Artemis3> kick bigor
<comosicus> it saing that the server was found but that is all............nothing happens
<Dna^> Artemis3 no, i want to save it cuz i wanna save in another pc to burn the cd
* bigor was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.23.104.2.sor.directnet.com.br]  by apokryphos
<comosicus> Looking for server libres.irc-hispano.org:6669...
<comosicus> [18:36]  [Info]  Server found, connecting...
<Crazytom> nix_chix0r_, no dice with that script
<Artemis3> Dna^, well sure you can.
<X_Force> comosicus: try /server libres.irc-hispano.org:6667
<m0rk> X_Force: nope. still locking up
<X_Force> comosicus ! Port
<apokryphos> Artemis3: if someone's being abusive/spamming/flooding, then ping a channel operator (if they're active), or if any aren't, call !ops
<m0rk> dammit
<comosicus> sory
<m0rk> X_Force: it's stopping at Edgy secuirty EVERY time.
<X_Force> m0rk what is the exact error msg ?
<comosicus> i read in a help site that port 6669 is better
<m0rk> and English translations
<Artemis3> ok ty
<m0rk> "FAILED"
<francois> can i monitor if someone is sending a file to me via scp ?
<m0rk> and it itmes out
<m0rk> *times
<X_Force> m0rk: in witch country do you live ?
<m0rk> US
<Crazytom> systemd0wn_, did you have to install ndiswrapper for that orinoco to work?
<m0rk> Crazytom: orinoco should just work on any think linux
<X_Force> m0rk have you copyied my conf ?
<m0rk> it should power at boot, and work flawlessly
<m0rk> orinoco++
<comosicus> thank's very much x_force..........you save me.........i ow you big time
<m0rk> X_Force: byte for byte, buddy.
<Crazytom> it doesn't work at all
<soundray> francois: can you give some more context pls
<comosicus> it's working now
<X_Force> m0rk: strange error ..
<m0rk> Crazytom: !!!
<Crazytom> m0rk, what?
<m0rk> Crazytom: I've had 4 orinoco cards on 4 seperate machines using ubuntu
<m0rk> never had a problem
<m0rk> they 'just worked'
<francois> soundray: well, i want to be alerted if someone is ssh's to my computer or if someone is sending me a file via scp, to see progress maybe,
<Qew> m0rk: tried opening one of the links in your sources.list file using a browser or something? Could it be a DNS problem with your ISP?
<Crazytom> i don't know what to tell you i've had it working in mandrake, red hat, fedora, slackware but not ubuntu
<Crazytom> m0rk, i would appreciate help if you have time?
<kootaphor> Is it possible to force an X program to open from a terminal/command line that isn't "on/in" that X screen? Like, say you open an X program from the command line while in X, it opens, yay. Now if you SSH to that box and try to open it, it doesn't work. Am I making sense?
<kootaphor> i.e. I'd like to open it in, say display:0 even if I can't see it.
<m0rk> Crazytom: give me sec. i'll what i can do
<Crazytom> m0rk, thanks
<soundray> francois: you could set the loglevel to VERBOSE in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and monitor /var/log/syslog
<FruitieX> hi all
<francois> soundray: ok tanks
<krang> So I'm looking for a nice multi-platform access-anywhere file server that's relatively secure. So far I've got OpenXchange and FTP on my list. Any other recommendations?
<JayR> hey, I have ubuntu 5.10 server installed already and I just added a LAN card how can I let it detect th newly installed hardware?
<X_Force> m0rk: try to change the last 2 lines
<dyrne> kootaphor: echo $DISPLAY from the session you want it to appear.  then from ssh export DISPLAY=:1.0  or whatever was echoed then run it
<X_Force> m0rk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9090/
<FruitieX> anyone knows what i should do when i get a message saying something like this:"The nice value for the x server is not correct, please enter a value between -20 - 19." And when i press enter, nothing happens, the screen just flashes black real quick. All this happens when im trying to update to the newest ubuntu version
<dyrne> kootaphor: might be necessary to do xhost +127.0.0.1    from the session also. not sure id try without doing it forst
<soundray> francois: sry not syslog - it logs to /var/log/auth.log by default
<MojoWork> hi. i want to enable a russian utf-8 local
<MojoWork> right now i only have en_US enabled i think
<soundray> francois: you can change that in the config file, too, if you want
<MojoWork> how do i build/enable a new one?
<francois> soundray: yeah i knew what you meant, but i was wondering if loggin wasn't my last option
<UB`> JayR check the dmesg or lspci I think the card is recognized yet
<kootaphor> dyrne - thanks!
<ironfroggy> i just installed sendmail, and tried to send a test message, but my logs are saying "host name lookup failure" for gmail.com
<ironfroggy> whats up with that, if i know it obviously resolves?
<JayR> UB`lspci list's the LAN card
<FruitieX>  anyone knows what i should do when i get a message saying something like this:"The nice value for the x server is not correct, please enter a value between -20 - 19." And when i press enter, nothing happens, the screen just flashes black real quick. All this happens when im trying to update to the newest ubuntu version
<mikefoo> I inserted external usb drive and in dmesg I get: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3 - where would the /dev be so I can mount it?  anyone
<UB`> ironfroggy problem with dns may be
<Ademan> !novu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about novu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !repeat > FruitieX, please read ubotu
<FruitieX> ok
<soundray> (private message)
<ironfroggy> UB`: was that just the first part of a two part message or yoda-speak?
<X_Force> mikefoo: i thing sdc2 ..
<X_Force> mikefoo: but try other numbers .
<UB`> yoda speak I suppose :)
<ironfroggy> but the name does resolve. i can ping it.
<X_Force> m0rk: you read it ?
<bpShirase> czesc. W ktorym katalogu ubuntu standardowo trzyma strony internetowe dla Apacha? Nie mowie nawet o stronach userow tylko o miejscu w ktorym aktualnie mam tylko strone informujaca o tym ze apache2 jest zainstalowany
<X_Force> bpShirase: not right chanel .. here the language is English
<X_Force> bpShirase: /join #ubuntu-cz
<m0rk> X_Force: sorry, distracted. should i copy that list instead?
<X_Force> m0rk: y
<X_Force> m0rk: but only the last 2 lines are relevant .
<soundray> mikefoo: it's one of /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc etc. Check with 'sudo fdisk -l' to see whether you recognize the partition layout
<m0rk> X_Force: k
<m0rk> ah.
<root__> hello, can anyone point me towards a place i can get help for beryl problems?
<ikonia_> exit
<ikonia_> oos
<bpShirase> ups, sorry I have too much windows opened. Btw. Im not czech - I know that polish is bit simmilar
<soundray> root__: #ubuntu-effects -- and please don't do IRC as root
<X_Force> bpShirase: ohh sry
<X_Force> bpShirase: bad guess :D
<weatherman> hi, how do I know the IP of an nfs server?
<cue> thanks soundray, and im not ;)
<UB`> JayR lspci lists some hardware in your pc like PCI card (LAN/ETH card is normally PCI)
<X_Force> m0rk: same prob ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Lacerta> I want to disable [Ctrl + Up/Down]  key combinations because i need them in another application, can I do that?
<Lacerta> stop them from changing the desktop, that is
<m0rk> X_Force: yes.
<soundray> weatherman: can you rephrase the question or describe the problem pls
<m0rk> dammit.
<soundray> Lacerta: disable them in System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<Crazytom> can someone help me get my wireless working?  i can't associate with my ap
<X_Force> m0rk: can you access http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/
<X_Force> m0rk with your browser ?
<UB`> Crazytom try with NetworkManager
<eilker> my ISP's DNS servers close some site, i need a software  like * TreeWalk DNS* for linux, any suggestion pls ?
<Crazytom> is that supposed to be one word?
<X_Force> eilker: want the name of your isp . .just to remember ...
<UB`> eilker use the dns at opendns.com
<weatherman> soundray: I want to set up nfs, using my laptop as a client and my pc as a server, and I was reading through this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo when I want to mount a directory on the server it says I need the IP of the server, and I don't know what that is
<Lacerta> soundray: thx, i had been lookin the wrong one :)
<m0rk> X_Force: bzzt. times out.
<UB`> Crazytom sudo aptitude install network-manager
<X_Force> m0rk probably a routring problem of your provider ??
<m0rk> grrr.
<X_Force> m0rk *routing ..
<eilker> X_force: what do u mean ? i know its name.
<UB`> Crazytom and read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<X_Force> m0rk: try traceroute. .
<soundray> weatherman: if you have physical or ssh access to the server, you can run 'ifconfig' on it and see which interfaces have which IPs
<X_Force> eilker has your provider block a few websites ?
<myfel> Anyone know how to get rid of the panels on the top and bottom of the screen while playing WoW with Beryl?
<eilker> X_force: yes friend
<FruitieX> how to set the nice value for the x server?
<eilker> X_force: dont tell anyone it is youtube :D
<soundray> myfel: try to set them to autohide
<X_Force> eilker: then i want to remeber the the name of the fuking provider ..
<LiENUS> Im running ubuntu 6.10 and for some reason firefox wont let me add a bookmark, i hit ctrl+d then click add and nothing happens, the dialog doesnt even go away, anyone seen this before?
<X_Force> eilker: if i ever want to change my ISP :D
<soundray> !language | X_Force
<ubotu> X_Force: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<X_Force> soundray sry
<weatherman> soundray: ok so I just run ifconfig and it will give me some ip adress even if it's not connected to the internet just to my laptop? and will this ip change if I reboot the pc later on?
<CShadowRun> can you run ubuntu on a ps2?
<myfel> soundray: Yeah I tried that for a while, just wondering if there was an actual fix for it
<Crazytom> UB`, and how would i go about using that after installing it?  Thanks btw
<m0rk> X_Force: nothing turns up. no ping, no traceroute, not even nslookup
<UB`> Crazytom read the link I give you
<UB`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<X_Force> m0rk: i will disviver the servers ip
<soundray> weatherman: it has to have an IP address in order to communicate with your laptop via TCP/IP. If it doesn't have one, you will have to configure it.
<Crazytom> thanks
<UB`> welcome
<soundray> myfel: I don't know. Try #ubuntu-effects perhaps
<weatherman> soundray: well ok I'll check if it does then. thanks for your help
<X_Force> m0rk: http://91.189.89.8/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/
<myfel> soundray: Thanks
<m0rk> X_Force: i can ping the ip but not the subsequent trailing url
<X_Force> m0rk: but can you access the size with firefox
<JayR> UB`my eth0 is detected but when I use "ping 192.168.254.254" it says network inaccesable
<abasinisvacant> is there a shockwave for linux?
<m0rk> X_Force: negative.
<X_Force> then try a differnt pc .. or take your phone and ask you ISP
<soundray> abasinisvacant: no. Flash yes, but no shockwave
<m0rk> yeah. the same thing is happening on another laptop.
<abasinisvacant> why doesn't anyone make one?
<soundray> abasinisvacant: complaints to Adobe Corp. please ;)
<m0rk> it muct be isp related i guess huh?
<Incompetnce> how do you change the default program for opening DVDs and other video files?
<soundray> abasinisvacant: because it's proprietary, you can't just go and do it
<UB`> JayR how many eth have you?
<soundray> Incompetnce: System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<m4n> my wireless adapter is not listed in network devices (wireless is ON) this is on laptop
<ironfroggy> are mailserver hostnames looked up in some way different from elsewise?
<m4n> is there anything else I should try?
<Incompetnce> thanks how about for video files already on my computer?
<X_Force> m0rk : try http://www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php
<soundray> Incompetnce: Right click-Properties-Open With
<X_Force> m0rk: and then enter there the url ..
<Incompetnce> totem %m? what does the %m mean?
<soundray> m4n: see if you find a line that corresponds to your hardware in lspci or lsusb output
<Incompetnce> should i change it to just "vlc" or "vlc %m"?
<m4n> soundray: it used to work .. yesterday also it worked
<soundray> Incompetnce: try vlc %m first
<Incompetnce> ok. thanks. what does %m mean?
<eilker> i changed my dns with opendns.com , i still cant access those sites, any idea ?
<soundray> m4n: see if you find a line that corresponds to your hardware in lspci or lsusb output
<vasek> How to set higher graphic on gnome Ubuntu?
<soundray> !fixres > vasek, please read the private message from ubotu
<m4n> soundray: its there, but listed as Unknown device
<UB`> eilker can you give the hostname you are trying for to test it?
<X_Force> eilker: probably the size is down ..
<m4n> soundray: Network Controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)
<X_Force> eilker: or you have to restart pc .. oder network .
<mikefoo> hey I want to mount the drive in a web directory, but I am getting permission errors.. everything had read access.. is it because only root has access to mount or?  how would I change this?
<soundray> m4n: are you sure that's the wireless one?
<X_Force> eilker: or your router is doing the name resoulation
<X_Force> m0rk: any success ?
<m4n> soundray: yes, the ethernet is listed separately
<vasek> Thanks.
<Lord_Vader> can anyone help me activate the composite features of GNOME?
<soundray> mikefoo: did you get your USB drive to work?
<beg1689> can someone tell me how the if-up if-dwon things work or point me to a page that explains it
<vasek> By!
<soundray> m4n: what has changed since the last time it worked?
<jannu1> where i can see what version ntfs-3g im using?
<Lord_Vader> jannu1, synaptic
<FruitieX> Does someone of you know the command to reconfigure the nice value of the X server?
<m4n> soundray: only kernel upgrade... am going to try the old kernel once more
<X_Force> jannu1:  mount.ntfs-3g --version
<Lord_Vader> can anyone help me activate the composite features of GNOME?
<jannu1> thx m8s
<soundray> m4n: you probably have to redo with the new kernel whatever it was that you did with the old kernel to make it work.
<eilker> UB': it is www.youtube.com
<JayR> UB`I have only one ethernet card, I just added it after I install Ubuntu-server fron the cd
<JayR> UB` *from
<X_Force> eilker: ok ..this size is not down
<UB`> oh youtube is uo of course :)
<X_Force> eilker *site ..
<UB`> ip*
<soundray> Lord_Vader: don't just repeat. Rephrase, give more detail, and have a bit more patience.
<eilker> X_Force>: i did ,  sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<X_Force> eilker: but have you restartet network or pc ?
<m4n> soundray: it was just apt-get install with new version...so I expected all to remain same
<UB`> JayR try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<soundray> m4n: make sure you've also updated linux-restricted-modules
<eilker> UB': i know, i can reach via its ip, but i want it as name
<m4n> soundray: what is that now
<Lord_Vader> OK, I need someone to help me configure my X server to use the composite features of Metacity/GNOME??!
<UB`> or your router have the dns resolution as X_Force told you
<X_Force> eilker: ok type nslookup ..
<X_Force> eilker: then enter youtube.com .. and check if the dns server is the correct one. .
<Lord_Vader> or the other way around.. dunno
<eilker> X_Force>: to konsole ?
<m4n> soundray: hey with earlier kernel, its working fine.
<UB`> Lord_Vader start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<X_Force> eilker: k
<X_Force> eilker: i mean yes ..
<Crazytom> UB`, what was that web address you gave me I had to reboot and lost it
<soundray> m4n: can you work out which module it loads for the device?
<tam> whats the easiest way to upgrade to the latest ubuntu? i've been out of touch with updating for around a year and probably should do it now :)
<Lord_Vader> UB`, ty, you know I have beryl working but I just want the basic composite stuff that GNOME has to offer.. beryl makes everything crash :/
<UB`> Crazytom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<m4n> soundray: yeah checking that
<arooni_> how can i createa  shortcut to 1) show desktop 2) maximize all windows?
<Crazytom> UB`, thank you
<UB`> Lord_Maynoth you want Compiz
<eilker> X_Force>: it doesnt say anything for dns, it gives youtube ip
<riaal> anyone know if it is possible to listen to FLAC in Amarok?
<X_Force> eilker: should be like
<UB`> Lord_Vader  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<X_Force> > google.at
<X_Force> Server:         195.34.133.21
<X_Force> Address:        195.34.133.21#53
<soundray> tam: if you're on breezy, it's best to do a fresh install of edgy (6.10) or feisty (7.04) -- the latter only if you're prepared to help testing it
<Lord_Vader> UB`, it's more stable? but can't I just use GNOME for transparency and such?
<JayR> UB`thank uoi, will try that
<eilker> X_Force>: ohh yes, it is my router's ip
<UB`> Lord_Vader Compiz is the default for Ubuntu beryl is unsupported
<tam> soundray: i have time now, so i want feisty. i used to run SID a lot
<X_Force> eilker: then reconfigure your router .
<soundray> Lord_Vader: gnome has nothing to do with transparency. It is a desktop environment.
<X_Force> eilker: or try to type .. nslookup <yourroter ip> enter
<Lord_Vader> soundray, Metacity/GNOME has support for transparency
<X_Force> eilker enter = the Key ..
<soundray> tam: if you want to upgrade, you have to go via dapper and edgy -- not recommended.
<Lord_Vader> UB`, I heard something about composite being default in feisty?
<X_Force> Lord_Vader: just try beryl
<mikefoo> Hey question.. I mounted an external drive in document root, seems I dont have read access to the files, but I see all read perms on files.. do I have to mount a specific way, or?
<soundray> Lord_Vader: metacity is not Gnome, it's just the window manager in gnome
<tam> soundray: that don't sound good. i wonder why the upgrade process is tedious
<UB`> yes Lord_Vader they are working on it
<eilker> X_Force>: server can't find 2.0.0.10.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN
<Lord_Vader> X_Force, I have beryl working thanks.. but it works like crap
<soundray> Lord_Vader: feisty has an option to activate desktop effects from the menus. It's not mature yet. Discuss in #ubuntu+1 please
<m0rk> X_Force: i'm on hold with the ISP now.
* Dr_willis rembers why he dosetn bother with Beryl
<Lord_Maynoth> UB`:  No I don't :b I would never install that crud but thanks anywho
<soundray> Lord_Vader: you might also find more input in #ubuntu-effects
<Lord_Vader> soundray, will it be mature when feisty is released?
<FunnyLookinHat> Lord_Vader, it's not a huge priority, but they've already begun ironing out most of the bugs.
<soundray> Lord_Vader: either that, or it will be dropped before the release.
<Jimme1> How can I force an unmount? umount -f doesn't work
<Dr_willis> Lord_Vader,  theres a lot of work being done on beryl - but i dont expect it to be perfect any time soon.
<Jimme1> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<UB`> Lord_Maynoth are you speaking about Compiz?
<Lord_Vader> k
<calraith> Jimme1: you can try a "lazy" umount.  check the man page for umount for more info.
<Dr_willis> Lord_Vader,  id heard that beryl was not going to be included by default.. but they may change their minds..
<X_Force> eilker: try nslookup youtube.com 208.67.222.222
<X_Force> m0rk: is it his problem ?
<Lord_Vader> UB`, actually I just wanted the basic stuff GNOME can offer by itself.. it should have composite features by now, I've read that
<Lord_Maynoth> UB`: I am thinking about switching to xubuntu to reduce my overhead... compiz would be counterproductive... not to mention its not out of beta...
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<dougie> my computer has been up all night and this morning its a little slugish...like mozilla is scrolling really slow and what not any idea why this would be?
<Lord_Maynoth> reboot
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<soundray> Jimme1: terminate all processes that access the CD-ROM. Do a 'cd' in all shells that have a $PWD under the mountpoint.
<dougie> i shouldn't need to though...
<Lord_Vader> dougie, if you were running windows, that's normal :D *kidding*
<Jimme1> soundray, I can't. I'm trying to install RTCW in wine, it's asking for the second CD, and I'm trying to mount an .iso file
<X_Force> dougie:  type top and see the system resourcis ..
<eilker> X_Force>: it gives opendns'com's dns server ip's
<Jimme1> It's not looking promising though, soundray
<X_Force> dougie: probalby ram leak
<X_Force> eilker: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9099/
<m4n> soundray: hey tell me one thing, my upgrade was same-kernel-version-386 to 686
<X_Force> eilker that is the result of the command execed on my pc
<dv_> hello
<dougie> its useing about 3/4's of my memmory and none of the swap
<dv_> is there an opensource pdf reader with support for forms?
<FunnyLookinHat> dv_, evince does as far as I know
<arooni_> what is the keyboard shortcut to maximize all windows?
<arooni_> the oppostie of control alt d... if you will
<X_Force> eilker: try to restart your pc .. to affect the new dns server optiosn .
<soundray> m4n: are you still on dapper (6.06)?
<m4n> soundray: yes
<X_Force> eilker: but i hope you wrote it in the correct config file ??
<eilker> X_Force>: iexactly same with your paste
<owner> i just switched to linux. i used to use dvdshrink to make iso files. does anyone know a good alternative to dvdshrink for ubuntu
<m4n> soundray: this is 2.6.15-28
<eilker> X_Force>: i did it from router web panel
<FunnyLookinHat> owner, acidrip will take DVDs and turn them into ogg files to play
<m4n> soundray: i had -386 first, I installed -686
<X_Force> thats good .
<X_Force> eilker: try restart router ??
<muh-die-kuh> hi
<muh-die-kuh> is the zaphfc driver located in a packaged?
<soundray> m4n: go back to -386 then. It doesn't make much of a difference anyway.
<muh-die-kuh> s/driver/module/ ;-)
<Lord_Vader> owner, mkisofs
<dougie> is there a command that will free up memmory? or something like that
<m4n> soundray: it wont? will I get smp in -386 also ?
<eilker> X_Force>: yes i did, let reset again pc and router
<zwnj> how's the simplest way to get mono 1.2 on dapper and/or breezy?
<X_Force> eilker: if this dont work .. open /etc/resolve with gedit .. or an other editor .. and write there the ip
<owner> will it compress dvd-9 to dvd-5
<soundray> m4n: I'm not sure. Check out apt-cache search linux-image and apt-cache show linux-image-(version)
<Lord_Vader> owner, nah mkisofs is just for making image-files.. I've not found any program that shrinks dvd:s in linux
<justthisguy> Hi, I have a problem with my usb / audio. When I have a usb device that transmits a lot of data, like my cd burner or ipod, any sound that is playing 'wobbles' regularly. Can anyone help?
<m4n> soundray: okay, I will do that
<calraith> owner: I'm kinda curious about that too.  Maybe something on videohelp.com?  I'll look and see what I can find
<goomie> What packages do I need for spell check feature in Evolution?
<morphinex> hey folks, 6.10 supports lvm, right?
<morphinex> Is there anything fancy I have to do to add an lvm drive to my fstab?
<soundray> !info zaptel-source > muh-die-kuh, read the private msg from ubotu pls
<soundray> !lvm > morphinex, read ubotu's private msg pls
<muh-die-kuh> soundray: thanks
<eilker> X_Force>: at resolve only writes, my routers ip
<X_Force> eilker ?? dont get it ..
<soundray> justthisguy: connect the USB device to its own root hub, if you happen to have more than one.
<soundray> justthisguy: I mean the sound device
<eilker> X_Force>: ay etc/resolv.conf
<eilker> X_Force>: *at
<X_Force> eilker: you cant open the file to write ?
<eilker> i can
<X_Force> eilker: and what is then the problem ?
<eilker> ok,
<tam> is my system going to crash and burn and go to hell since i just done a :%s/edgy/feisty/g in my source.list?
<justthisguy> soundray: I just have the one plug for sound at the back. Do you mean that if I had a separate sound card then that would fix the problem?
<AlexC_> tam: expect things to break
<eilker> X_Force>: i am gonna reset , coming
<soundray> justthisguy: I think I misread your problem description. I thought you had a USB soundcard.
<tam> AlexC_: as always my friend, as always
<soundray> justthisguy: is it a laptop?
<matej> howto make a keyboard shortcut for SHOW DESKTOP?
<justthisguy> soundray: ah, sorry. No, its a desktop
<BigD> Greetings all
<AlexC_> hi,
<Xif> In Nautilus, how do I set the default files list sorting order to Last Modified *descending* (I can set the column, but it's always ascending)?
<jano_> hi.. what can I use to make my xfce ubuntu "lighter"?? its still sluggish
<dougie> i think it may be something with mozilla or something...cause its still doing it after i restarted x server
<BigD> First time Ubuntu user, but not a PC newbie. From what I have read in the forums, the Nvidia driver doesn't should to hard to get working. Especially if using Envy or Automatix. I have the driver installed (I think) but I cannot get my resolution above 1024x768. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<justthisguy> jano_: if you run the `top` command in a terminal, it'll show you a list of what's currently running, and will order it by what's using the most cpu time.
<dougie> everything else seems to run fine but scrolling in firefox is slow
<morphinex> hmm
<morphinex> after using fdisk on a drive and deleting all the partitions, when I remount it, it still appears to have stuff in it
<Hoag> Hey, can anyone recommend a good program that can edit .gif files and such, like Animation Shop on windows?
<morphinex> err, I deleted all the partitions and created a new home
<morphinex> one
<jano_> justthisguy, I know 'top' I was thinking more of some app that would allow me to change/disable running services...
<warkruid> Hoag: Gimp
<AlexC_> warkruid: I didn't think Gimp was cabable of animation?
<BigD> warkruid - GIMP works on animated GIF's as well?
<warkruid> Hoag: sry <animated> not for gimp
<infidel> !bandwidthd
<ubotu> bandwidthd: Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20050208-9 (edgy), package size 61 kB, installed size 224 kB
<AlexC_> s/cabable/capable
<Hoag> warkruid: No matter, cheers :)
<ar1s> hello people
<infidel> were can i find documetation on bandwithd?
<AlexC_> Hoag: never used it, not sure if it's what you want - but gifsicle
<AlexC_> gah, hes gone
<swimmerino88> hello!i have just instaled virtualbox but i can't show the virtual machine in all the screen
<ar1s> Hello, is there some way to find which packages are installed that aren't included by ubuntu-desktop ?
<dougie> ah crap...my video drivers reverted back to the mesa drivers
<Xif> In Nautilus, how do I set the default files list sorting order to Last-Modified *descending*? (I can set the column in Edit -> Preferences -> Views, but it's always sorted ascending)
<justthisguy> jano_: oh, ok. As far as I know the best way to change the running services, etc is by modifying the scripts in /etc/rc*.d . Apart from that, can't help, sorry
<jano_> ok thanx
<BigD> First time Ubuntu user, but not a PC newbie here. From what I have read in the forums, the Nvidia driver doesn't sound like it should be too hard to get working. Especially if using Envy or Automatix. I have the driver installed (I think) but I cannot get my resolution above 1024x768. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<posingaspopular> 1x
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BigD> aha...thanks posingaspopular. I will read that
<tam> so can anyone ever remember doing a edggy->feisty upgrade that worked ?
<swimmerino88> anyone use virtualbox????
<AlexC_> tam: #ubuntu+1
<tam> AlexC_: ?
<rbil> BigD: have u looked at System Tools --> Nvidia Settings? in the main menu
<AlexC_> tam: #ubuntu+1 is for Feisty talk,
<tam> ahhh
<swimmerino88> AlexC_: do you know VirtualBox?
<AlexC_> swimmerino88: please just ask everyone and not just me =)
<swimmerino88> ok  anyone use virtualbox????
<BigD> rbil - yes I have but there are pitiful few options there. 1.Enable Tool Tips  2.Display Status Bar 3.Slider Test Entries 4.Include X Display Names in the Config 5.Show Really Quit
<AlexC_> swimmerino88: you're best of asking a real question, as in - tell people about you're problem then people will help,
<rinseout> has anybody got a pointer to documents so that i can share my ubuntu system's wired net connection over its wireless adapter?
<rbil> BigD: Have u looked at X Server Display Configuration?
<BigD> rbil - Is that the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> yers,
<swimmerino88> I have just installed VirtualBox,an i installed Winxp...it works but i'd like to use it in all the screen i have read that i have to install guest addiction but i don't know how to install!i have read the manual but i don't understand
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@74-133-75-24.dhcp.insightbb.com hexidigital!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<lesshaste> is there some way to set the default printer options in gv?
<rbil> BigD: no, it's the program I mentioned from Nvidia. At least it installed that here.
<warkruid> rinseout: search for iptables and ip forwarding
<dougie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rinseout> warkruid thanks for the tip
<swimmerino88> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-133-75-24.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<rbil> BigD: the command run from that menu is:  nvidia-settings
<bigjohnto> if i have a script that has full permissions and I still cannot execute the script and get permission denied what could be causing the problem... works for everyone but my user?
<bruenig> bigjohnto, you should sudo it
<bigjohnto> i changed its permissions to 775
<bigjohnto> so anyone should be able to execute it
<bruenig> bigjohnto, but if the commands inside of the script require certain permissions, that doesn't matter
<BigD> rbil - the titlebar of the app that pos up when I click on the NVIDIA settings menu entry says "NVIDIA X Server Settings. The left side has nvidia-setting Configuration and the right side has the 5 options I listed above.
<g4go> algm pode me ajduar
<Xif> In Nautilus, how do I set the default files list sorting order to Date-Modified *descending*? (I can set the column in Edit -> Preferences -> Views, but it's always sorted ascending)
<bigjohnto> bruenig, every user is able to execute it by myself... and we all have the same system access levels
<dmb062082> are there any good tutorials on port forwARDING AND Setting up static ips?
<bruenig> bigjohnto, what does the script do
<_WaLKeR_> is there a line to join for asking questions or do i just ask <- first timer on IRC and using Ubuntu
<rbil> BigD: strange, as on the left side, I have all sorts of options, nout just nvidia-setting Configuration
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<g4go> Algum Brasileiro aew?
<bruenig> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigD> rbil - When I run nvidia-settings from the terminal I get this:
<BigD> First time Ubuntu user, but not a PC newbie. From what I have read in the forums, the Nvidia driver doesn't should to hard to get working. Especially if using Envy or Automatix. I have the driver installed (I think) but I cannot get my resolution above 1024x768. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<bigjohnto> loads a program remotely locally
<BigD> GAH
<BigD> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<BigD> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA GPUs on ':0.0'.
<BigD> ERROR: Unable to determine number of NVIDIA Frame Lock Devices on ':0.0'.
<eilker> x_force: no result, , think they did sth different not dns issue
<heygab2> bigD: You have to add new resolutions manually.
<bruenig> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<X_Force> eilker can you enter the ip of youtube ?
<BigD> And that would be done through gedit and the xorg.conf...maybe?
<X_Force> eilker: and is then the website displayed ? (in firefox)
<ircusr> hi all
<ircusr> I have a question
<rbil> heygab2: not if he has the utility that Nvidia supplies with their latest drivers. There's a GUI app to set all this stuff now, including dual monitor setups
<ircusr> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a usb drive
<ircusr> which i did
<_WaLKeR_> ok  so i downloaded the ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso and burned it to a disk  but when i got to boot from the disk i get the first screen when it asks to install and then it just says error reboot
<Nitro> I've installed 7.04 on my laptop to test it, herd 5 btw. First run, I had some problems, but after some trixing it seemed to be fixed, as when I rebooted everything worked nicely. Now I changed my xorg.conf and added some resolutions, then restarted. After the bootloader was done, it just goes blank, nothing happens. Any ideas if this is a bug or something I've screwed up?
<Dubstar_04> Am i working??
<ircusr> but my computer wont boot from a usb device
<Dubstar_04> yay it worked!!
<bruenig> _WaLKeR_, could be bad burn, could be bad download
<Dr_willis> Nitro,  try #ubuntu+1
<nikosapi> BigD: have a look int /etc/X11/xorg.conf for a line that says "driver"
<Dr_willis> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ircusr> how can i configure a floppy so that it boots from the floppy and tells to boot then from the usb?
<heygab2> Rbit: Nice!
<eilker> x_force: it is http://208.65.153.251/ and it cant be viewed
<bruenig> _WaLKeR_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<ircusr> hello?
<nikosapi> BigD: nv is the open source driver and nvidia is the prorietary one
<bruenig> !alternate | _WaLKeR_
<ubotu> _WaLKeR_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Dr_willis> ircusr,  try that "Ultimate Grub Boot disk" i think it can do that.
<rbil> BigD: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ircusr> where do i get that
<X_Force> eilker: then its no dns isue ..
<BigD> rbil -         Driver          "kbd"
<BigD>         Driver          "mouse"
<BigD>   Driver        "wacom"
<BigD>   Driver        "wacom"
<BigD>   Driver        "wacom"
<BigD>         Driver          "nv"
<BigD> Wacom? Like the tablet??? I don't have one of those!
<X_Force> eilker: try http://www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php
<rbil> BigD: ok, last one listed ... you're running oss driver not proprietary drive from nvidia
<X_Force> eilker and enter it there (the url)
<rbil> BigD: how did u install nvidia proprietary driver?
<BigD> rbil - Hmmm....I used Automatix too. Should I run it again?
<ircusr> hmm, can someone help?
<X_Force> X_Force an other quiestion .. are you at home or is this you companys lan ?
<nikosapi> BigD: run sudo nivdia-settings and you can generate a new xorg.conf with all the right settings
<LjL> !paste > BigD    (BigD, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rbil> BigD: I used automatix2 bleeder to install nvidia driver and it picked up the latest driver and installed it
<LjL> !automatix > BigD    (BigD, see the private message from Ubotu)
<m1r> hi all
<eilker> x_force: yes i get the youtube now
<ircusr> hi
<likwidtek> hey all.  I am installing ubuntu on my high end home computer that has a 64bit cpu.  Will I have less combatability issues with the 32 bit version?
<rbil> BigD: appears that it uses the envy script
<m1r> anyone here has ubuntu runing in kiosk mode ?
<nikosapi> likwidtek: yes
<BigD> rbil - I tried Envy first, I had the same results.
<m4n> can anyone help with my ps2 mouse problem on laptop
<m4n> usb mouse works, but not ps2
<ircusr> well, where do i get that super grub disk?
<BigD> My X Server would crash and I would have to reconfigure
<riaal> Is kTorrent 2.0.3 the latest one for ubuntu? =S
<Dr_willis> ircusr,  google.com for it.
<warkruid>  m4n: kernel supports ps2 pointing device?
<Dr_willis> ircusr,  i was reading through its features last night.
<eilker> x_force: thank you
<m4n> warkruid: i guess, because on live cd, it works
<rbil> BigD: do ... locate nvidia           ... does it return anything that looks like the drivers are on your system?
<ircusr> what do i google for ?
<ircusr> "super grub disk"?
<eilker> x_force: but how does isp do it ?do u have any idea ?
<riaal> Please, anyone using kTorrent?
<Dr_willis> ircusr,  yes.....
<rbil> BigD: if so, then try editing xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<eilker> x_force: it is not dns
<warkruid> m4n: should work then.. strange..
<likwidtek> Is anyone in here running the 64 bit version?
<m4n> warkruid: but its not :(
<Pici> riaal: 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1
<Pici> riaal: That is the latest version
<ircusr> page wont load
<BigD> rbil - Man, a crap load of stuff came back on the locate nvidia
<rinseout> ew. i run dmesg and i get a whole bunch of "[17183468.952000]  APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)"
<rbil> BigD: lsmod | grep nvidia
<rbil> any results
<eilker> x_force: but how does isp do it ?do u have any idea ?
<rw86347> test
<BigD> rbil - lsmod | grep nvidia doesn't do anything when entered into Terminal
<warkruid> m4n: xorg.conf Section "inputdevice" is PS2?
<m4n> warkruid: not just in X.. in terminal also, its not working
<frafra_> hi all
<m1r> ubuntu in kiosk mode anyone???
<warkruid> m4n: cant help you.. sry :-(
<rbil> BigD: well I'm not sure of the state of your nvidia driver install, but I'd try just changing "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf and then restarting gdm and see whether it works
<adorilson> \j ubuntu-br
<m4n> warkruid: okay no problem. am going to get the list of modules in live cd and otherwise
<riaal> Pici, lot of trackers that has baned the 2.0.3 version
<m4n> let me compare then
<BigD> rbil - restart gdm? What is that?
<riaal> so, no torrent tracker for ubuntu ? =S
<rbil> BigD: your GUI desktop, if you're running Gnome
<rbil> BigD: are u running Gnome or KDE?
<m1r> riaal : there should be torent client in your sys
<Martyo> I'm trying to instruct a friend online how to install ubuntu but when he tries to resize his windows partition, it sits there for hours, is that normal?
<dougie> there we go smooth scrolling again
<BigD> rbil - GNOME. What is the command to restart GNOME though? Just  restart gdm?
<riaal> man I hate torrent trackers
<riaal> ftp ftw..
<m1r> :)
<dougie> i recompiled the kernel durring beryl install and i had to reinstall my video drivers
<Vaalth> hey, can ubuntu read files from an ntfs drive?
<rbil> either CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE key combination or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pici> !ntfs > Vaalth
<X_Force> eilker difficualt to say
<BigD> Aah, I thought CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE was to restart x
<Vaalth> thanks :)
<X_Force> eilker: probaly he block the ip adresses of youtube ..
<ircusr> how do i copy the super grub iso to a floppy?
<ircusr> with rawrite?
<BigD> Or us that the same thing as restarting gdm?
<X_Force> eilker: but there is a tool named tor
<_WaLKeR_> one more question when burning the ubuntu iso to a disk  does it matter if the disk is cd-rw or should it be cd-r
<ircusr> hello?
<rbil> BigD: same thing ... restarting X restarts the Gnome desktop
<rbil> BigD: hopefully :-)
<FlyingSquirrel32> how can i tell what network drivers the system is using?
<X_Force> eilker: with this tools you are able to bypass all the restrications .. and surf as usal in the web ..(not with the advertisment like guardster)
<riaal> wow! I just downloaded a package and it auto upgraded kTorrent! In linux!! that amazing!! ;)
<BigD> rbil - Gotcha. One more thing & I will let you help someone else. Should I log out before restart x/gdm?
<likwidtek> Do you guys reccomend that I install the 64 bit version or the 32 bit version and why?
<rbil> BigD: no, don't need to
<X_Force> likwidtek: you have an 64bit cpu ?
<BigD> rbil - that is a problem them. When I CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE X crashes bad
<BigD> Even the reconfigure xserver is all scambled
<bakefy> What is the command to remove a directory with files in it?
<likwidtek> X_Force yeah
<X_Force> bakefy think .. rm -f ..
<X_Force> bakefy: or rm -R ..
<aevin> When running OpenGL applications, I get the following error message: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b" Intel Mobile 945GM chipset (GMA950), running Xorg 7.1.1 with "i810" driver. Any helpful ideas?
<bakefy> thanks x_force
<likwidtek> X_Force AMD 64 4000+
<rbil> BigD: then rebuild your xorg.conf file ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   ... and try again
<X_Force> likwidtek then i would take 64 because its optimized for your cpu .. but on the other hand .. there is for example shockwave flahs .
<aevin> forgot to mention I'm running Ubuntu 6.10
<matej> howto make a keyboard shortcut for SHOW DESKTOP?
<X_Force> likwidtek: which is only support on 32bit
<frafra_> I've an unused pc. When I try to start it, it always show me the bios setup. Then I close the dialog and nothing happens, all black. Why?
<X_Force> matej: ther is one .. CTR ALT D
<Kazz> I'm having problems with LDM in the kernel (2.6.17), and recompiling from the Ubuntu patched sources just leaves me with the same problem.  I've tried compiling other sources (2.6.20), but I can't get them to work right.  Does Ubuntu *require* a patched version of the kernel source to work?
<X_Force> frafra_ ? what should happen ?
<likwidtek> X_Force so I wont be able to run flash on my 64bit cpu?
<BigD> rbil - OK. You have given me a lot to work with. I will play with what you have given me and report back later. Thank you for your help!
<frafra_> X_Force: it should load my system :D
<rbil> BigD: ok, good luck
<X_Force> likwidtek not shokwave . .that right .. some sites dont work .
<X_Force> frafra_ ? is it unused or not ?.
<Kazz> likwidtek: Not if you install the 64 bit version, but if you install the 32 bit version...
<X_Force> likwidtek youtube is working ..
<frafra_> X_Force: I was unused, now I want to use it :D
<X_Force>  because you dont need a new verison .
<X_Force> frafra_ then put the ubuntu cd in the CD Driver ...
<X_Force> *Drive
<likwidtek> hmmmm
<frafra_> X_Force: it doesn't load the cd, it doesn't load anything
<likwidtek> Is there a work around to the Shockwave not working?  Or do I just have to live without it
<bakefy> X-Force, incase you wonder, I got it to finnally remove the directory with a sudo, rm -R
<unimatrix9> hello there, is there an way for irc freenode to send my password to e-mail adres?
<unimatrix9> forgot it...:)
<bakefy> x_force thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<deflux-> I'm running ubuntu with my entire hard-drive, is there a way to partition it live so I can dual-boot another os?
<Pici> unimatrix9: check the freenode website, they have instructions there
<Kazz> No one here has compiled their kernel without using Ubuntu patched code?
<unimatrix9> thanx
<X_Force> bakefy sry ..
<unimatrix9> ps gparted livecd can partiton
<unimatrix9> partition....
<X_Force> frafra_ try press F8
<X_Force> frafra_ or change the priority of the boot process
<X_Force> likwidtek see http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&Lang=German
<fatpelt> afternoon all.  i've just installed ubuntu on my core2 laptop and found that the default kernel is not smp.  i've installed linunx-image-generic and my machine failed to boot (since the nvidia driver that i've got running isn't installed.  first off is -generic smp aware, and is linux-restricted-modules-generic what i need to get my machine up ?
<X_Force> likwidtek it only says x86
<frafra_> X_Force: I've changed the priority, but it doesn't load the cd or the hd
<Kazz> deflux-: unimatrix9 was talking to you...gparted should work I think, but you might have to use a live CD or somethin', I don't *think* you can resize it while you're using it.
<X_Force> frafra_ are there erros in the post ?
<X_Force> fatpelt plain istallation ?
<bakefy> I have a 5.1 surround system for my computer, my sound card let it worked in windows, I currently only have 2.1 working.  Is it possible to use enable surround speakers in ubuntu?
<fatpelt> X_Force: what do you mean ?
<frafra_> X_Force: no, no errors, all black
<X_Force> fatpelt: on my installationit supports 2 Cores
<fatpelt> X_Force: cat /proc/cpuinfo shows one core
<X_Force> fatpelt i installed and they are displayed ..
<raj> how to create ramdisk on linux
<X_Force> frafra_: no text ?
<frafra_> X_Force: no text
<deflux-> thanks all
<X_Force> frafra_ then there is a problem with the bios ..
<fatpelt> X_Force: what kernel are you booting ?  and do you have any -restricted installed ?
<X_Force> frafra_: probably flash the firmware?
<X_Force> fatpelt what isthe command to get the kernel ?
<X_Force> 2.6.17-10-generic
<yeti> can i burn a CD-.iso onto a dvd?
<bakefy> do surround sound speakers work in ubuntu?
<frafra_> X_Force:  mmm... I think that the bios is stupid... it doesn't work property...
<finalbeta> X_Force: uname -r
<Pici> X_Force: `uname -a` will return current kernel version
<Dougie> anyone use newsgroups?
<rbil> yeti: no
<fatpelt> X_Force: so is linux-restricted-modules-generic then what i need to install to get the nvidia (and other) drivers ?
<Pici> Dougie: A little, whats up?
<X_Force> Linux ubuntu-zero 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dougie> was wondering what a good binary reader for linux was
<X_Force> fatpelt i have successfully installed all nvidea drivers. .
<Pici> Dougie: Try pan
<X_Force> fatpelt>	(for my grafics card)
<Kazz> Has anyone here compiled their own kernel at all...?
<baron> hi all! I've found nice docs abount netboot install of Ubuntu, but there is no docs how to setup Ubuntu from ftp server, is it possible? Doesn't matter netboot or cdboot
<yeti> rbil: oh. that sucks. is it possible to convert a cdrom-.iso to an .iso that works on a dvd?
<fatpelt> X_Force: right, but didyou do it with the restricted modules package or did you do it yourself by hand ?
<knovak> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378407 - anyone know how to fix my login manager problem?
<colbert> Is there something like 360Share or Limewire to download MP3s, for Ubuntu ?????
<X_Force> fatpelt . .no just startet the installer of the desktop live cd ..
<Geoffrey2> I just did an install of mplayer from source...how do I go about setting it up to work with Firefox?
<X_Force> fatpelt: and pressed install ..
<Pici> !p2p > colbert
<dyrne> colbert: there is limewire though id recommend frostwire instead. also bittorrent clients and amule.  there are many
<rbil> yeti: not that I know of. the iso is defining the cd. but maybe someone here knows a way?
<X_Force> fatpelt have the x86-64 cd ..
<blenna_unix> what is a good app that can download NZBs and unrar the files for you?
<fatpelt> X_Force: ok.
<X_Force> rbil has the iso a boot sektor ?
<frafra_> X_Force: how to reflash my bios?
<frick> google sabnzbd or hellanzb
<kyle7836_> look into automatix, it installs frostwire(P2P client), and pretty much all the proprietary things you'll need
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<rbil> X_Force: no idea. it's not me trying to burn a CD iso to a DVD disk
<X_Force> frafra_ good quiestion .. i have never done this . i think you need a floppy and you need some files on it .
<eilker_> aevin: i have same problem too
<Pici> kyle7836_: Please dont suggest automatix and also read the message above from ubotu
<X_Force> frafra_: try to ask you manufacturer
<kyle7836_> haha yeah I just did oops
<Neronious> frafra_: when you reboot your computer press F2 or del (whichever gets you into your BIOS) and click restore defaults or you  can short your system clock on your motherboard
<rbil> yeti: you might be able to extract the contents of the iso to a directory and then create a DVD iso from that directory???
<Crazytom> i'm having a problem with my wireless card i got this error from dmesg
<Crazytom> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<X_Force> rbil if it has no booksektor you can simply extract the files and burn it or .. just try to burn it ..
<frafra_> Neronious: I've just reset it, but the problem is the same
<rbil> yeti: but if it's a bootable cd, I don't know how that will be handled as a DVD iso?
<Neronious> frafra_:or if you want the actual software check your motherboard manufacturer webpage
<frafra_> X_Force: ok, thanks
<frafra_> Neronious: thanks
<colbert> I have Firefox and Opera installed, and Firefox is set to default browser, but when I click a link like here in XChat and click Open in Browser, it keeps opening in Opera.. but there is no option in Opera to change it to not default, how do I fix this ??
<Dougie> Pici: Thanks that one looks pretty nice
<baron> so! there is no way to install ubuntu from FTP server not from CD/DVD media?
<Crazytom> nix_chix0r_, thanks for that script but i still can't seem to get it to work
<m1r> ubuntu kiosk mode ???
<m1r> anyone?
<aevin> eilker_: any ideas what to do?
<Neronious> baron: its impossable
<dyrne> !install| baron  many options
<ubotu> baron  many options: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<yeti> rbil: it is a bootable cd
<yeti> rbil: i don't really understand why it wouldn't work to burn it "as a dvd iso" though
<rbil> yeti: well then I'm not sure if it can be accomplished?
<dmb062082> does does http://24.59.44.136/  bring you guys anywhere?
* dmb062082 crosses fingers that its working
<baron> ubotu: all of that guides about initial booting, not abount downloading actual packages during install process
<yeti> rbil: well, thanks anyways :)
<rbil> yeti: well have u tried? I've never tried to burn a cd iso to a DVD+/-R
<Martyo> how do I enable remote SSH connections?
<Nerv> hello
<yeti> rbil: i'm trying at the moment, i'll tell you whether it works :)
<yeti> brb
<rbil> yeti: I'm just guessing it won't work :-)
<blenna_unix> what is a good app that can download NZBs and unrar the files for you (besides sabnzbd or hellanzb)?
<Pici> !ssh > Martyo
<Jowi> dmb062082, no. if you're behind a router forward port 80 to your machine
<frafra_> but, for flash my bios I need to load a s.o. :D
<frafra_> and I can't do this because my bios is broken
<Martyo> Pici: thanks
<rbil> yeti: what's your problem, you dont have nay cd-r disks handy?
<Pici> blenna_unix: Try pan perhaps, I'm not sure if that will decompress the files though, I havent tried it
<Nerv> hello
<Nerv> hello
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Nerv> thx
<dmb062082> hi
<Nerv> :-D
<Nerv> hi dmb 06082
<fnoiif> running xgl+compiz, getting window and cube tearing... can i make x/xgl wait for vsync or is there any other solution for this? (tried #xgl but theyre asleep)
<Neronious> does anyone know of a good free restart to restore program?
<Nerv> wer ist Deutsch bitte antworten pls
<Enselic`> fnoiif: isn't there sucn an option in the setting manager?
<Enselic`> !de | Nerv
<ubotu> Nerv: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> Neronious,  care to clarify what it is you are looking for?
<Crazytom> can someone help me with the firmware on my linksys wireless card?
<Enselic`> Crazytom: we don't know until we know the question
<Crazytom> where can i get it and where do i put it
<Crazytom> i posted a few minutes ago
<Neronious> Dr_willis: a program that when you restart the comp it will restore it to the origional settings (including getting rid of new software installed)
<Crazytom> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<mozart> hello
<mozart> i am new to ubuntu
<fnoiif> Enselic: i dont know, is there?
<Neronious> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Crazytom> thanks in advance btw
<Enselic`> fnoiif: iirc there is
<Enselic`> fnoiif: I recomend to check it out
<Dr_willis> Neronious,  never seen a program designed 'just' to do that.. (seen a simielr tool for windows) but you could Do a similer thing with using vmware, or other virtulization software. or some fancy scripting and use of dd
<mozart> hello i am new to ubuntu, can someone please help me to install vmware workstation on my edgy
<Nerv> ubotu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #ebuntu-de
<fnoiif> Enselic: yes there is a sync_to_vblank option, but its enabled and i have so much tearing
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Neronious> Dr_willis: i know of deepfreeze and i know norton go back will do it too... just wondering if anyone knew of a open source program
<Enselic`> fnoiif: sure it's not lag?
<Martyo> is it possible to install packages (openssh-server) when booted from the live cd?
<rbil> Neronious: if u need to do this routinely, you could install a fresh system and then use something like Acronis True Image and make an image of the hard drive at that state
<Enselic`> fnoiif: try to enable, reneable/reset options /remove ~/.beryl*
<Pici> Neronious: for Windows or Linux?
<Dr_willis> Neronious,  i think part of the reasin theres not many for linux, is that thers not a lot of need. :) its easier to lock down the system and prevent such changes. I know vmware cn do it for their virtual machines.
<Neronious> windows
<magic_ninja> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<heygab2> Where is the welcome message file on OpenSSH?
<Dr_willis> Neronious,  not to sya that there are none.. there may be.. ive just never seen  much mention of such things.
<yeti> rbil: it works :) it is possible to burn a bootable cd iso onto a dvd :)
<Pici> Neronious: You'll probably find more answers in ##windows, if such a free program exists
<olrrai_> hello
<rbil> yeti: cool. learn something new every day
<Dr_willis> Neronious,  ive gotten where  i just run windows under vmware now.. :) saves problems
<olrrai_> exist a command as dialog or Xdialog that comes with the distro as default?
<rbil> yeti: if it always works, can save me money not having to purchase CD-Rs which are more expensive than DVD-Rs
<dudu> boa tarde
<Neronious> thanks everyone ill check it out
<blithe> Anyone know the name of the "Printer Setup" program?
<mozart> i know the vmware player exists on ubuntu edgy but i need to make my own images so i just downloaded the vmware 5.5.3 workstation, but i dont know how to install it
<Pici> olrrai_: huh?
<DerekS> anyone know what the last 3 numbers in /proc/loadavg are? i found an answer online, but it makes no sense
<kane77> mozart, it's not that hard..
<craigbass1976> blithe, cups?
<rbil> mozart, have u looked at this online utility? maybe it'll do what u need? http://www.easyvmx.com/
<mozart> ok
<mozart> thanks
<kane77> DerekS, it is average load for past 1, 5, 15 minutes
<olrrai_> Pici: exist a command like dialog or Xdialog in common libs?
<dudu> viva o ubuntu
<DerekS> kane77: no, the last 3, thats the first 3
<Dr_willis> mozart,  i always install the vmware-server stuff
<Topi> Hi
<xaos> how should i configure mdam.conf if i don't have any arrays? i get a boot time warning saying i need to check the configuration file...
<mozart> hi how
<Dr_willis> download the vmware server package.. uncompress it.. run its install.pl script.. :)
<Topi> Help with accessing a ntfs-drive in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mozart> vmware-install.pl
<mozart> yes
<mozart> how to run it???
<xaos> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<DerekS> kane77: "0.12 0.07 0.01 1/82 15543" the 1,82, and 15543
<Topi> how to access the contents...
<matej> which programs do i have to install to play music when i go over the mp3 file?
<xaos> should i uninstall mdadm if i don't have any arrays? or would it screw up the boot process?
<Kazz> Dr_willis: Have you used LDM (part of the kernel for accessing windows dynamic disks in Linux)?
<Dr_willis> Kazz,  nope.. getting where i rarely need to do anything with windows.. :)
<Kazz> That's good. :)
<grogoreo> is there a way to change the gnome theme from the command line or with a text editor?
<Kazz> I still need to dual boot though, and I want to use windows software RAID too, so I have to use their stupid dynamic disks...
<Pici> !mp3 > matej
<Kazz> Unfortunately, the LDM part of the kernel doesn't seem to be working in Ubuntu... :(
<Dr_willis> Kazz,  i dont even trust windows any more...
<Dr_willis> :)
<matej> Pici, tnx
<Dr_willis> aparently a lot of the Fed Depts. are no longer trusting MS either.
<Kazz> Neither do I, but until I learn how to do all of my video stuff under Linux, I kinda' have to keep it around. ;)
<Kazz> That's good. :)
<kane77> DerekS, I give up...
<DerekS> haha
<DerekS> just found out man proc exists
<DerekS> it has the answer
<atlantia> can anyone suggest a fix for this issue: currently using 6.10 with an older p3 mobo/intelc hipset.. when i put ANYTHING in the pci slot it causes an IRQ kernel panic at startup.. i have considered downgrading the kernel, and have tried noapci etc. any advise?
<Kazz> xaos: You're not using windows dynamic disks, are you?
<atlantia> advice*
<finalbeta> Dr_willis: they are hyping that. Not upgrading is not the same as not trusting, no large company upgrades before SP1.
<tecta> when updating X11-common says "Please enter an integer between -20 and 19."
<[1] ircusr> hello
<theis> is there a automatix mirror  ?
<[1] ircusr> so I'm trying to boot with a floppy disk because my pc doesnt allow usb booting
<Kazz> finalbeta: Well, that's at least partly because they don't trust the initially released product to be good enough, right? ;)
<[1] ircusr> and I've installed ubuntu in a usb pen drive
<alleyoopster> grogoreo: edit your ~/.gtkrc (for gtk-1.x) and ~/.gtkrc-2.0 (for gtk-2.x)
<eilker> theis: directly you can get from their site
<mozart> sorry people i am a total noob escaping from windows who just got ubuntu edgy running but now i vmware workstation 5.5.3 downloaded with serials how do i install it, if i click vmware-install.pl to run it does nothing
<grogoreo> thanks alleyoopster
<alleyoopster> np
<finalbeta> Kazz: yes and no, but the end result stays the same.
<lnostdal> tecta, it's fixed in latest xorg ( 1:7.2-0ubuntu5 )
<cybe> Is the nvidia-glx package broken?
<theis> eilker: the site is down
<tecta> lnostdal: im on 6.10 so...
<dellolinux> azz jester non ho tolto lo spash
<Pici> !es > dellolinux
<rbil> mozart: just what are u trying to accomplish?
<eilker> theis: ohh i see
<finalbeta> mozart: you have to use the command line to start that file sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Kazz> mozart: You probably need to run it from a terminal (command prompt) instead of clicking on it in.
<mozart> ok how
<Kazz> Bah...beat me to it. ;)
<mozart> please
<Kazz> mozart: Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<finalbeta> !terminal
<mozart> ok i got that as sudo su
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mozart> ok
<finalbeta> don't do sudo su
<cybe> Could anyone please tell me if they are able to "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"? Caus' it seems to be broken
<mozart> ok i am listening
<Dr_willis> finalbeta,  what  i read was 'changing over to linux'  in the articals.
<Dr_willis> finalbeta,  but i just printed them out to read later.. so havent gone over them in details yet.
<finalbeta> Dr_willis: the articles are written by linux people.
<Kazz> cybe: I installed that yesterday (through Synaptic though)...it isn't working right for me so far, but it did install.  It might not have support for my card or somethin'...not sure yet.
<[1] ircusr> hello? can someone assist, please?
<mozart> do i have to tell it in the terminal where to find the install
<Vaalth> what's the ideal size for a swap partition?
<Vaalth> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<finalbeta> mozart: you should change directory to the dir you extracted that .pl to
<finalbeta> mozart: cd dirname changes a dir. cd .. goes up a dir.
<cybe> Kazz: Okay, it has always worked for me, but i reinstalled Ubuntu today, and i can't seem to download the package
<Kazz> Vaalth: Probably about 2x the amount of your RAM.  You can have more than one partition too, if you have multiple drives you want to spread it over.
<Dr_willis> finalbeta, of course at where i am working.. they are still using windows95 :)
<mozart> o
<finalbeta> mozart: ./file.pl will start the file.
<mozart> ok
<mozart> i will try
<Vaalth> thanks :D
<finalbeta> !terminal | mozart
<ubotu> mozart: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<finalbeta> Read those basic commands mozart
<finalbeta> You will need them like air.
<mozart> ok ubotu but i dont know how to use it
<Kazz> cybe: It could be because you don't have the right...what do they call them...places to get things from set up...
<toastydeath> repositories
<craigbass1976> I can't execute a shell script I wrote.  I'm getting "filename: cannot execute binary file"
<ikonia> test
<toastydeath> kazz: repositories
<wit> hey I'm new to linux/ubuntu -where's a good guide to getting started?
<cybe> Kazz: yes repositories... I'm going to look at it now
<ikonia> craigbass1976: binary file is not a shell script
<Pici> !test > ikonia
<Kazz> toastydeath: Thanks...<laugh>
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<olrrai_> exist a zenity text mode compatibility?
<Dr_willis> wit,  tldp.org
<toastydeath> why was i able to get mp3 files playing in slackware
<craigbass1976> ikonia, right.  Then why is Ubuntu telling me it's a binary?
<rbil> wit: System ... Help
<craigbass1976> ikonia, it's text
<toastydeath> but not able to get amarok to play mp3 files in ubuntu
<ikonia> craigbass1976: run "file" against the script
<craigbass1976> huh?
<toastydeath> clearly ubuntu needs to be harder to use
<ikonia> craigbass1976: run "file" against the script
<toastydeath> so that i am able to do things
<finalbeta> toastydeath: perhaps the faeries help slackware installs.
<toastydeath> no, nothing works out of the box in slackware
<SilentDis> greetings and salutations :)
<toastydeath> "oh, you want to start x windows?  here, write your own xorg.conf"
<craigbass1976> ikonia, you mean file filename?  I get UTF-8 Unicode English text.
<finalbeta> toastydeath: in the next version, when you play an mp3, Ubuntu will ask you to install the codecs for you.
<toastydeath> yeah, it did that
<ikonia> craigbass1976: ok - thats great. Now do "ls -la $filename"
<toastydeath> and it didn't work
<ultm8> hey hey
<toastydeath> i also installed libxine-extracodecs
<toastydeath> i'm dorking around with it right now
<craigbass1976> ikonia, -rwxr-xr-x
<abdalahi> hola hay amigos por ahi que quiere conversar
<jcaceres> hello, i have a questions what does the "~" simbol stand for referin to carpets
<Pici> !es > abdalahi
<ultm8> hey folks does any body know how to copy a directories contents but without copying the directory itself?
<krang> Anyone got a suggestion for something I can run to allow me access to my files from windows or linux anywhere in the world? FTP seems too basic, and OpenXchange is overkill.
<SilentDis> !es | abdalahi
<ubotu> abdalahi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jcaceres> http://toncar.cz/openh323/tut/build.html
<jcaceres> there gives some kind of meaning to "~/pwlib" so i need to know what does "~" means
<abdalahi> como
<jcaceres> any idea?
<Pici> jcaceres: ~/ is your home directory
<ultm8> for instance cp /home/username/directory /home/username/hello/
<LjL> abdalahi: /join #ubuntu-es
<jcaceres> Pici, thnks
<SilentDis> jcaceres, usually ~/ means your home directory.
<Pici> jcaceres: if you type in cd ~/pwlib it will take you to /home/jcaceres/pwlib
<toastydeath> ooh you bastards
<toastydeath> what is this multiverse/universe nonsense
<jcaceres> thnks very much
<LjL> !language | toastydeath
<ubotu> toastydeath: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<salkaembarekahme> hola
<toastydeath> oh
<mozart> ??/
<mozart> ?
<LjL> !es > salkaembarekahme    (salkaembarekahme, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> !es > salkaembarekahme
<SilentDis> toastydeath, what problem are you having?  i came late, apparently.
<slv> toastydeath: universe has all the open software, multiverse contains all the stuff with copyrights that can't be released with ubuntu
<ikonia> craigbass1976: do you have a hash bang at the start of your script ? (#!/bin/bash) for example
<craigbass1976> Yep
<toastydeath> my problem: i'm trying to get amarok to notice i have libxine-extracodecs installed
<Kronuz> hey, if I want to copy all the files from one filesystem to another, but keep the permits and user, how can I do that?
<toastydeath> so that i may play all my illegally downloaded mp3 files
<ikonia> craigbass1976: try "sh $filename"
<salkaembarekahme> yo no se nada de ingles
<ikonia> toastydeath: are you trying to troll ? if so please stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.176]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<SilentDis> toastydeath, hmm... I have yet to mess with amarok.  Using gnome here, and Exaile! as my music player, sorry
<Kronuz> (I want to move all my Ubuntu system from my spare drive to my main RAID disk after I've created the partitions)
<toastydeath> no, i'm not trying to ttroll
<slv> toastydeath: google "mplayer" and go to the mplayer site. they have a codecs package that will make most everything work
<toastydeath> i'm trying to get amarok to work.
<rbil> !multimedia | toastydeath
<ubotu> toastydeath: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<LjL> salkaembarekahme, abdalahi (well, you're the same person, but anyway) - type /join #ubuntu-es and stop bothering us.
<copper> hello - anybody planning on packaging the newly released Audacious media player 1.3.0 for Edgy?
<Tobias_> can someone help me:
<ikonia> toastydeath: so don't rub your illegal activities in peoples face - I'm not helping you do ilegall stuff
<Tobias_> root@KidPaddle:~# nm-applet
<Tobias_> (nm-applet:8916): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<con-man> errrrr
<slv> toastydeath: trust me, i tried getting codecs here and there, after getting that mplayer package they all worked instantly
<ikonia> Tobias_: why are you root ?
<con-man> who is logged in as root
<Tobias_> it is the network Manager i want to use
<ikonia> Tobias_: you're meant to use sudo
<craigbass1976> ikonia, I'm getting the same error.  The other script in the same directory though are running ok.  I'm going to see if I can find anything weird in the actual script, but before I even go in I can't for the life of me figure why bash is thinking my text file is a binary.
<toastydeath> i will give that a shot slv
<ikonia> craigbass1976: very good, excellent attitude
<Tobias_> is it a problem that i'm root?
<restiffbard> it's insecure
<ikonia> Tobias_: in this example - yes
<finalbeta> Tobias_: the ubuntu way is not using root.
<Tobias_> i see
<copper> (http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page)
<Kazz> craigbass1976: Probably because it's marked as executable? ;)
<finalbeta> !sudo | Tobias_
<ubotu> Tobias_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<toastydeath> is ubuntu eventually going to incorporate selinux
<toastydeath> as like, the baseline install
<con-man> Tobias_: pls log out of root
<SilentDis> Tobias_, in general, people run a normal user account, and use sudo to execute commands as root on a need basis only.
<ikonia> toastydeath: ask in #ubuntu-dev
<finalbeta> toastydeath: eventually, most likely yes. But don't hold your breath.
<LjL> craigbass1976, hold on a second... you said "file" said it was an UTF-8 textfile?
<LjL> craigbass1976: shell scripts should be ASCII
<Tobias_> i know what root is: i have some CentOS server
<toastydeath> that is some crazy talk.
<ikonia> toastydeath: you'll find developers lurking, or check the roadmap
<ikonia> toastydeath: what is crazy
<craigbass1976> LjL, Is this because I used gedit?
<SilentDis> toastydeath, from what i understand, the current process will stand.  Linux > Debian > Ubuntu
<con-man> Tobias_: you shouldnt be on irc from your root account
<Tobias_> but it doesn't resolve my problem ...
<ikonia> con-man: he's not
<toastydeath> crazy talk re: maybe possibly i dunno selinux
<con-man> oh
<con-man> Tobias_: never mind
<toastydeath> regarding the ubunutu policy of sudo'ing everything under the sun
<Tobias_> i wan't to let my wlan0 work with WPA-PSK
<LjL> craigbass1976: dunno, but i'm thinking there's probably some (non-printable, possibly) sneaky characters near the start of the file
<LjL> craigbass1976: try "hd filename" and see if there's any characters that shouldn't be there
<copper> is there a better place for asking about updating a package?
<finalbeta> Tobias_: what chip?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: what language to you type in
<toastydeath> okay, i found what my problem was
<Tobias_> I did install network Manager, following the wiki
<ikonia> copper: what package
<copper> ikonia: Audacious (1.3.0)
<craigbass1976> ikonia, you mean bash, or english?
<toastydeath> i forgot to do an apt-get update/grade after installing the first time
<toastydeath> now amarok works!
<toastydeath> ty people.
<Tobias_> but the Icon doesn't display under Applications>Internet
<ikonia> craigbass1976: english
<ikonia> copper: what do you want to do ?
<Kazz> Anyone around yet who can help me with my kernel problem?  LDM seems to be broken in the Ubuntu kernels, and I really need to get it working... :(
<copper> "For those of you wondering why Debian/Ubuntu/$distro don't have packages for 1.3.0 final yet, please don't ask in #audacious. We don't maintain those packages, we just provide information about them for your convienience. As for our debian/ubuntu repository, that follows whatever is in Debian unstable, and will be updated when that happens."
<ikonia> Kazz: ldm ?
<copper> ikonia: there's a new version, but no package yet
<craigbass1976> Oh my God.  Have to figure out what hd is dumping onto my screen...
<ikonia> copper: sit and wait
<Tobias_> finalbeta: the hardware is not a problem: it is the WSA-PSK
<copper> ikonia: I'm thinking, whoever handles that just doesn't know about the new version
<ikonia> copper: log a bug / request in launchpad
<ikonia> copper: they probably do - but arn't always up to date
<finalbeta> I know it's a mess. Can't help you then.
<Kazz> ikonia: It's for reading the stupid "windows dynamic disk" (SFS) partitions.
<ikonia> Kazz: never used that
<Tobias_> anyone experience with WPA-PSK?
<Kazz> ikonia: Without it, I can't access any of the real partitions on the disk, and it seems to be broken in Ubuntu...
<SilentDis> odd one here:  every once in a while apt-index-watcher decides to steal 100% processor for a split second every 5-10 seconds or so.  i usually sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-index-watcher and the problem goes away.  it's intermittant, and usually only occurs about 1/5 boots.  any suggestions?
<ikonia> Kazz: I see
<Kazz> ikonia: I tried recompiling from the Ubuntu kernel source, but the results were the same.  I tried compiling 2.6.20 (maybe I should have tried 2.6.17) without any Ubuntu patches, but that wouldn't boot right... :(
<ikonia> Kazz: probably to do with the initrd
<finalbeta> Tobias_: post on the forums and hope someone knows.
<Kazz> ikonia: What it did was stop in the middle of booting and tell me that my /boot partition was messed up and I needed to manually fsck it, but other kernels boot fine, so I'm pretty sure it's not...heh.
<ikonia> Kazz: yes that doesn't sound like anything to do with initrd
<ikonia> Kazz: that was just the most common cause
<copper> ikonia: launchpad requires registration, I guess I'll just wait
<BigD> rbil - you still in here?
<mozart> please please please can someone help me with installing vmware 5.5.3 workstation on my edgy please
<Kazz> ikonia: So should I just expect problems if I try to use anything other than the Ubuntu kernel sources?
<copper> thanks for the pointer though
<jcaceres> hello how can i list my enviroment variables?
<ikonia> copper: register
<rbil> BigD: yes
<Kazz> mozart: What's the problem now?
<LjL> jcaceres: export
<ikonia> Kazz: yes, more so if you don't update your initrd
<mozart> i am getting nowhere
<BigD> rbil - I got it all taken care of.
<mozart> i am in sudo su shell
<ikonia> !vmware >mozart
<rbil> BigD: good
<SilentDis> !vmware | mozart
<ubotu> mozart: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<BigD> I removed anything that even mentioned nvidia via synaptic
<mozart> i know
<mozart> but i need the workstation
<kernel_geek> Hello
<Kazz> ikonia: I did make a package and install it, so I think that should have taken care of initrd, right?
<BigD> rbil - Then I did the most amazing thing. I didn't take a shortcut I went to : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412&highlight=install+latest+nvidia+drivers
<kernel_geek> envy ?
<ikonia> Kazz: not sure, I don't see why it would
<SilentDis> !envy | BigD
<ubotu> BigD: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Kazz> mozart: Do you know where the files are located?
<BigD> Followed instructions and was all set. I now have the nvidia-settings like you said.
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> hello...  which kernel flavor is meant for use with a Pentium D processor?  would that be i386 or AMD64 >
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> ?
<finalbeta> mozart: it's hard to help someone in babysteps for something that large. The ubuntuforums have how to posts on how to install VMware
<JamesG> I have this 'Warning' window which pops up in the bottom right of the screen with a 'Hide all' and 'Hide' button, neither of which do anything. The window can't be moved and it has no close button.. Anyone know where this is coming from and/or how to get rid of it?
<BigD> SilentDis - I started out trying that
<ikonia> XPertKnobTwiddlr: you can use either if your cpu is 64bit
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> ikonia: which is optimal?
<kernel_geek> 64
<SilentDis> BigD, he just released 0.9, has a nice xwindows interface now :D
<ikonia> XPertKnobTwiddlr: neither
<kernel_geek> but it has less support
<ikonia> XPertKnobTwiddlr: whats fit for your purpose
<Kazz> ikonia: Well, to make the package I used    fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image
<ikonia> Kazz: ooh it look slike it does
<Geoffrey2> when I download a tarball that has the necesarry files for a make and make install....is there an application in Ubuntu that can pull all that together into a deb that synaptic will recognize?
<yan> hi guys
<mozart> ok i will go have a look thanks guys   :-) sorry i still a noob
<pete> JamesG: can you find it using System>Administration>System Monitor?
<Kronuz> hey, does anyone know where can I get ntfsresize 1.13.1.1 or later for ubuntu?
<Crazytom> ok I got the firmware loaded and i made some progress with my wireless card I can see the ap when i do iwlist eth2 scan now but i can't connect
<finalbeta> XPertKnobTwiddlr: in theory 64 bit is better, but Flash and Wine don't run under it I believe.
<BigD> SilentDis - I am sure I had the most recent one. I just used less than 12 hours ago. Be that as it may, I am good to go with the video driver. Now on to mounting HD's and printing!
<SilentDis> Geoffrey2, I've yet to see a tool that converts .tar.gz > .deb.  the process is a bit more complex than that (dependancy info and all)
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys, for some reason I get firefox 1.5 as the latest version in Synaptic, how do I get it to show the latest version 9which I know to be 2. whatever) ??
<finalbeta> In practice, you wont notice the difference.
<SilentDis> BigD, :)
<denis_on_ubuntu> first day running linux
<Crazytom> can someone point me in the right direction from here?
<yan> i'm working on a web frontend to apt-get...i was wondering if anyone knows how the ubuntu update manager obtains changelogs for the new package version (this might be more of an 'apt' question)
<Kazz> ikonia: Can I get the Ubuntu version of the 2.6.20 kernel source without completely switching over to the unstable repositories?
<piro> anyone here using sabnzbd?
<Kazz> I'm not sure if that'd help or not, but it's worth a try I guess...
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> finalbeta: ah, ok...  so Pentium D is in fact a 64bit processor and those extra functionalities are properly supportedin the AMD64 kernel for the pentium D ?
<SilentDis> !anyone | piro
<ubotu> piro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> Kazz:  you could just pull it out of the repo
<erUSUL> !kernel > Kazz
<gnomefreak> yan: join #ubuntu-motu and ask
<JamesG> pete: I have no idea what name to look for in the process list.. That's the problem. I don't know what it is that is displaying it. Something to do with Gnome, most likely.. but it could be ubuntu specific. I've certainly never seen it before.
<pete> denis_on_ubuntu: Maybe you're using Ubuntu 6.06?
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys, for some reason I get firefox 1.5 as the latest version in Synaptic, how do I get it to show the latest version 9which I know to be 2. whatever) ?
<Geoffrey2> denis_on_ubuntu, what version of Ubuntu?
<piro> i am aware of that lol
<gnomefreak> denis_on_ubuntu: on dapper?
<SilentDis> denis_on_ubuntu, are you using ubuntu 6.06 (dapper drake)?
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: firefox 1.5 is the latest current on ubuntu 6.0.6
<denis_on_ubuntu> yep on dapper
<BigD> denis_on_ubuntu - are you running 6.10?
<rbil> denis_on_ubuntu: running dapper? then firefox 1.5 is the latest u can install
<gnomefreak> denis_on_ubuntu: that is the latest
<denis_on_ubuntu> oh i cant install 2.0? :(
<SilentDis> denis_on_ubuntu, you have two options:  !backports or !upgrade :)
<Pici> Dont everyone answer at once now
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: not from the ubuntu repo's
<SilentDis> !backports | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<finalbeta> XPertKnobTwiddlr: it's 64bit yes, the rest I don't know about. AMD sounds like it doesn't belong there though.
<SilentDis> !upgrade | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Geoffrey2> SilentDis, wouldn't downloading the source from Mozilla work?
<pete> denis_on_ubuntu: I think dapper only officially supports 1.5... if you want 2.0, then go to the official mozilla firefox site and download their linux installer
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> finalbeta: from what I know, the name "AMD64" doesnt really mean it's an AMD processor.... it's a misnomer
<rbil> denis_on_ubuntu: u might be glad, because dapper is stable, edgy, not so stable, and people reports probs with FF2 and Edgy
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> ok, so i think this means i should try fiesty-amd64 first, and it it doesnt work, then i can always go back to feisty-i386
<SilentDis> Geoffrey2, yes and no.  wouldn't 'overwrite' the package already installed.  he'd end up basically uninstalling the firefox package in apt, then manually installing the newest version, and be on his own for support/upgrades/integration/etc
<Crazytom> can someone Please help me with my wireless card?  i'm made some progress
<denis_on_ubuntu> that's depressing. I would update to 6.10 through synaptec but the thing is I tried this morning, the download takes 2-3 hours (it's 500 mb?), but the download seems to stall (slow servers?) and stop completely, then seemingly skip a file and goes on to download others, i'm worried it might install it with some missing files
<denis_on_ubuntu> can that happen?
<olrrai_> hey it is cool: find /  | zenity --progress --pulsate
<pete> JamesG: are you still there?
<Kazz> ikonia: Okay, thanks.  I'll try...considering that it seems to be broken in all of the Ubuntu .17 kernels though, I'm not sure it's gonna' work...still, worth a try. :)
<gnomefreak> SilentDis: dont ever uninstall firefox
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Kazz> ...but maybe lunch first...
<JamesG> pete: Yep
<gnomefreak> read the newversion link
<finalbeta> XPertKnobTwiddlr: it seems so, it's the instruction set name created by AMD but supported by Intel.
<pete> JamesG: try this: open a terminal, and type "xwininfo" and then click on the offending window
<Crazytom> the Card now see's the ap but won't connect
<SilentDis> gnomefreak, yeah, it causes a lot of headaches.  that's why I said it the way I did :)
<finalbeta> XPertKnobTwiddlr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<rbil> denis_on_ubuntu: my upgrade from dapper to edgy comprised downloading over 1200 packages and took 7 hours!
<JamesG> pete: xwininfo: Window id: 0x302a4ba (has no name)
<abasinisvacant> how long does it usually take to upgrade from ubuntu to dapper?
<finalbeta> XPertKnobTwiddlr: best go with the AMD64 one then.
<JamesG> pete: So, quite a nifty tool that one, but it's not telling me anything useful :(
<SilentDis> abasinisvacant, depends on the speed of your 'net connection
<abasinisvacant> silentdis, my net connection is faster than dial up, slower than cable
<rbil> SilentDis: has little to do with speed of net connection and all to do with how much the mirrors are throttled down
<SilentDis> abasinisvacant, you've got around 200-300mb of data to pull, i believe, if that helps.
<abasinisvacant> yes that does help, thanks
<rbil> SilentDis: some of those servers deliver so slow, a 300 baud modem connection would be as fast
<SilentDis> rbil, dialup can still only pull 4k/sec :)
<pete> JamesG: hmm, that's a pity. you might be able to get rid of it with "xkill" and then clicking on the window, but I don't know the cause
<ikonia> Kazz: have you logged a bug
<finalbeta> For me downloads are faster then installing packages, and especially upgrading, upgrading from dapper to edgy took 4 hours. (messy upgrade process), from edgy to feisty 1.30hours
<JamesG> pete: Nope, doesn't work
<SilentDis> rbil, yes, but most of the time apt grabs multiple packages at once, so that slow one won't slow ya down too much
<rbil> SilentDis: I just said it took me over 7 hours to do the upgrade from dapper to edgy. And I have a fast internet connection. It's the servers that are throttled down.
<Kronuz> help! I need ntfsresize 1.13.1 (with vista support)
<abasinisvacant> what's the website to where i can download the upgrade?
<Kronuz> but the one in the Synaptic is 1.12
<SilentDis> rbil, ouch!  I didn't see that, sorry.  you won't get much sympathy from me though, i live in the boonies and am stuck on dialup.  I order DVDs each new version :P
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm
<Kronuz> does anyone know where can I get 1.13.1 ?
<answerguy> I have a question that drives me crazy about GNOME:  I want to set up a post-imaging script that adds a simple xterm terminal icon to the main GNOME menu panel ... using some sort of post-install script
<rbil> Frankly, Ubuntu's mirrors are a joke. They're the slowest servers I've ever encountered.
<denis_on_ubuntu> i cant get the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable thing to work either
<finalbeta> rbil: I use the main servers, I download at 800KB on average.
<raven3x7> hi
<pete> I download typically at 500kB/s
<Kazz> Kronuz: I think linux-ntfs.org might be the main site for it...
<rbil> finalbeta: well maybe I need to change mirrors :-) if that's the case
<denis_on_ubuntu> so i can run beryl at some point :( if i ever get that far
<rbil> finalbeta: what is the address of those fast main servers?
<Crazytom> how can i force my wireless card to connect to an ap it sees?
<hawkeye> my downloads tend to flucuate wildly from ubuntu's servers, between 40K/s and 700K/s
<Kronuz> Kazz, but I'll have to compile...
<answerguy> Incidentally I'm playing with the kickstart support in Feisty ... and I've got some stuff working using url --url http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but I'm having trouble setting up a minimal mirror on my local server
<finalbeta> denis_on_ubuntu: Beryl is nothing more then a toy. don't waste 2 much time on it.
<rbil> hawkeye: mine are using in the 40K and lower using ca.
<Kazz> ikonia: No, I haven't.  I'm not 100% positive that it's a bug yet, as this is the first time I've tried to use LDM...I'm almost positive it is, but until I get it working, I don't want to file a bug report.
<denis_on_ubuntu> fair enough, but i still want to try it out hehe
<SilentDis> finalbeta, I agree with you on the 'toy' aspect... but beryl is a VERY pretty toy... lol
<raven3x7>  any idea why my webcam doesnt work in kopete? i see it in configuration->devices but nothing happens when i send it through msn? additionally i dont receive anything either
<ikonia> Kazz: log a bug anyway, if its not , they'll just close it
<denis_on_ubuntu> sides, i want to figure out why beryl wont run
<Kazz> Kronuz: You could also check the unstable repositories...
<Geoffrey2> ok....fakeroot....that works with ubuntu?
<rbil> finalbeta: certainly some stability probs with beryl, but far more than a toy in my opinion. Makes my desktop far more productive.
<Kazz> ikonia: Okay, where do I do that?
<cefx> !eclipse
<cefx> damnit
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<SilentDis> !envy | denis_on_ubuntu - this little tool will install the latest nvidia binary blob drivers for you.
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu - this little tool will install the latest nvidia binary blob drivers for you.: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<cefx> ooh
<cefx> sweet
<fatpelt> rbil / finalbeta : i found better stability on compiz than beryl
<ikonia> Kazz: launchpad
<answerguy> !kickstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> answerguy: why are you looking for kickstart on ubuntu ?
<rbil> fatpelt: I prefer beryl over compiz
* answerguy sees that at least the bot sees him.
<finalbeta> fatpelt: that's possible, but the reverse is possible 2. they are both no more then alfa software. At least compiz doesn't try to hide that.
<answerguy> ikonia because it is a feature that's being added to the installer
<XPertKnobTwiddlr> finalbeta, et al:  thanks for the help
<raven3x7> anyone?
<Crazytom> what does this mean? ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready
<fatpelt> finalbeta: very true
<SilentDis> answerguy, we don't ignore people here.  what happens is the room scrolls so fast, we miss things.  just give us a few moments, and ask again :)
* fatpelt just had problems getting beryl to run right
<Kazz> ikonia: Okay, thanks. :)
<ikonia> answerguy: I thought it was already in - but really awkward to use with the debian-installer
<answerguy> You can do a PXE boot and pass a ks=http://....*-ks.cfg argument
<Kazz> I'm gonna' go eat something and then I'll give this all another shot.
<ikonia> answerguy: there is a package in the repo from 6.06 on it
<raven3x7> additionally when i check msn ports with azureus' nat tester i get this: "NAT Error - Connection to 85.74.52.131:6891 closed - end of stream during read.
<raven3x7> "
<answerguy> Yeah, I'm using it successfully --- but I want to create a limited mirror with just the necessary installation components in it.
<Crazytom> SilentDis, I've been asking for about an hour and haven't had anyone tell  me anything except ask your question after i had already asked it
<ikonia> answerguy: thats interesting that you have it working
<answerguy> Or better, I'd like to get a DVD image (happily pay for the actual DVDs) and use that with my existing kickstart server
<Geoffrey2> ok, the command I am supposed to use is 'fakeroot debian/rules binary'.....does that sound like something that would work here?
<Crazytom> SilentDis, I've been asking for about an hour and haven't had anyone tell  me anything except ask your question after i had already asked it
<Crazytom> what does this mean? ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready
<UB`> is normal that some apps dont start in last desktop position?
<mike1o> hey ubuntu dudes... what's a good irc client besides xchat?
<ikonia> answerguy: if it works the same as redhat - you can do that
<answerguy> (What I do with CentOS, Fedora and others is loop mount the ISO images and export those via NFS and HTTP ... adding PXE/TFTP entries for their kernels and initrd images
<pete> Crazytom: it means something is awry with your network adapter
<ikonia> mike1o: search the repo's its just personal opinion
<duncan> BitchX used to be nice, for the console.
<denis_on_ubuntu> I have a widescreen, and before I set the resolution to 1280x800, it was all stretched.  But I liked the way the fonts were "fatter", they were easier to read for me.  Now that I have 1280x800, the fonts were slimmed down.  Is there a way to keep this 1280x800 resolution but have the fonts be like in the other resolution?
<UB`> mike1o try Gaim but I prefer xchat
<Crazytom> pete, i've been trying to get it to connect to my wireless router all day but now atleast it's seeing it
<answerguy> ikonia ... Well, I'm encountering a few minor problems.  The lilo installer is failing because it's not generating the correct lilo.conf; and the local mirror was complaining that one of the Packages.gz files was corrupt.
<ikonia> ahhh lilo
<pete> Crazytom: does your wireless network have security?
<mike1o> UB`, ikonia: doesnt seem to be a lot of good clients out there... xchat is ok... but kvirc is more powerful... and lately doesn't work on gnome anymore...  (it used to)
<Crazytom> pete i turned all the security off
<answerguy> I'll straighten all that out eventually.  Just hoping to hook up with someone who's been doing this already --- and trying to get in any bug reports or fixes before Feisty is completely frozen and ships
<pete> Crazytom: oh, and it still can't connect?
<bullgard1> What is the Ubuntu command to output a beep on a console?
<Crazytom> pete nope
<denis_on_ubuntu> bah
<pete> Crazytom: but presumably you can connect to that router in windows?
<denis_on_ubuntu> ENVY does not detect my card :(
<newman> what's the command to install java 6 on shell and the flash 9 non free plugin ?
<Crazytom> pete it shows up in iwlist eth2 scan
<Crazytom> pete yes windows works with this card
<Kronuz> Kazz, what unstable repositories?
<Kronuz> what are the unstable repositories?
<newman> any one knows how to install java 6 from the shell ?
<newman> and the non free flash 9 plugin for firefox?
<Crazytom> pete i have eth1 and eth2 able to see the ap in iwlist but neither can connect
<dyrne> bulmer: nohup cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp& if i recall
<eck> newman: use aptitude/apt-cache to search for them
<eck> newman: e.g. aptitude search flash
<pete> Crazytom: you have 2 wireless cards?
<ardchoille> Kazz: Are you using debian repos in Ubuntu?
<answerguy> bullgard1: the Debian package was named "beep"
<newman> no the command was like apt-get install java6 jre something like that
<newman> can u tell me it again i forgott
<answerguy> bullgard1: try apt-cache search beep
<eck> newman: apt-get install (package name)
<Crazytom> pete i have about 30 but two are installed one is a built in the other is a linksys
<eck> use aptitude to find the package name
<eck> otherwise you will be in here every time you want to use a new program
<ignus> hi, is there a way to have an app launch from the applications menu but run as root?
<pete> Crazytom: make sure the router is plugged in
<iulian_> hi, I have ubuntu 6.10. Can someone tell me where I find installed programs? For example what is the path to lynx
<Crazytom> pete i'm not an idiot i'm talking to you through it, though i know you're only covering the bases
<eck> iulian_: which lynx
<Kronuz> where is an unstable repository, I need ntfsresize 1.13.1
<eck> (that's the command, in case it wasn't clear)
<Ferret> iulian_: dpkg -L lynx | grep bin/
<zorkmid25> I think ann coulters penis is bigger than mine
<dyrne> iulian_: you should just have to type lynx  but which lynx   or dpkg -L lynx will word depending
<tonyyarusso> zorkmid25: offtopic and inappropriate
<Crazytom> pete it's definately a software problem
<zorkmid25> I feel it to be relevant to ubuntu
<iulian_> Ferret, thank you
<newman> hi tony i forgott command to install from shell java 6 can u remember me it please?
<newman> apt-get install then ?
<Crazytom> pete: thanks for the help btw
<pete> Crazytom: haha, sorry. I was hoping it would be something easy like that, because I haven't gotten wireless to work either, but I just haven't really bothered about it
<joe_> hello
<tonyyarusso> !java | newman
<ubotu> newman: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<m1r_> ubuntu kiosk mode
<ikonia> newman: you've been sent a link about 5 times now
<newman> ok then will be sun-java6-jre
<m1r_> any help ?
<Crazytom> pete: what isn't yours doing?
<newman> thanx sorry
<newman> i nead non free flash 9 plugin for firefox what's it's called?
<oops> anyone here worked with Rutil?
<ikonia> newman: you've had that link too
<pete> Crazytom: well, it isn't doing anything. But I never need wireless anyways.
<newman> sorry i missed it
<newman> where did u send me it?
<Crazytom> pete oh
<denis_on_ubuntu> guys is there any way for me to enable the composite stuff to maek beryl work? :|
<wonpc> hm...
<mbac> how do you tell nickserv to email you your password?
<ardchoille> denis_on_ubuntu: You might ask in #ubuntu-effects
<tonyyarusso> mbac: I don't know that you can
<oops> anyone here worked with Rutil?
<ardchoille> mbac: You'll need to speak with a freenode staffer
<joe_> I want to use XGL, but I got bad graphic errors( :-) ). I'm using an ATI graphic card with fglxr driver
<mbac> really? i could've sworn it said to set my email address when i registered so passwords could be emailed
<Crazytom> can someone help me get my wireless card to associate?  I'm soooo close i can almost taste it
<Vaalth> hey
<abasinisvacant> can someone point me toward the direction of where i can find the link to dapper upgrade
<ardchoille> mbac: Yes, staffers can email your password to you, that is what the email entry was for.
<eck> !upgrade > abasinisvacant
<Vaalth> i just installed ubuntu hoary because my windows install was corrupted, but its giving me an error when starting x
<Vaalth> im in irssi atm but dont know how to get any kind of graphical interface
<newman> ok i just nead the non free plugins now what are they called again tony?
<mbac> Vaalth, what's the error?
<Dna^> hallo
<newman> the one that should be flash 9
<oops> no answer?
<oops> anyone here worked with Rutil?
<Dna^> totem don't read me .wmv files
<ardchoille> Vaalth: irssi is a text-mode irc client. If you're in irssi, you have all the "ui" you're going to get.
<BigD> OK - quick westion about mount points. Shouldn't it go in the mnt folder and not mdeia?
<mbac> oh, when i installed pymol on edgy from package manager it tried to exec /usr/bin/python2.4.4
<mbac> which doesn't exist
<Vaalth> i know that ardchoille. just trying to figure out how to get x working ;)
<mbac> i fixed it with ln -s  but i figurei t's a package bug
<ardchoille> Vaalth: Ah, sorry about that.
<iulian_> how can I find what's the time on a linux machine?
<Vaalth> something about a screen not found
<tonyyarusso> iulian_: 'date'
<ardchoille> iulian_: type: date
<EADG> What is the CLI called when yu first boot up... before startx fires up the gui? Shell? Xterm? tty1?
<Vaalth> it shows the correct type of card above in the logs too
<Vaalth> ATI Radeon x800 Pro
<iulian_> tonyyarusso, ardchoille, thanks
<darkcommon> why I have GTK2 disabled?? I have Beryl installed, and I have the root theme on my Ubuntu (its ugly) I can't configure the keyboard too!, I have an es-ES 105t keyboard, I changed my graphics card only!! (the VIA OnBoard can't run Beryl)
<Dna^> how i do to totem read me .wmv files?
<mbac> Vaalth, that's the error message of everything else failing to connect to X, i imagine
<mbac> because X isn't running
<mbac> look through /var/log/Xorg.log
<Vaalth> how would i go about doing that and what should i look for?
<eck> newman: if you followed the instructions i sent you for searching for packages you would know the package name
<Darius08x> Hi guys, wondering if you can help me out with a ubuntu install. I've tried multiple times using the two most recent versions, and every time I boot up the live cd on my laptop, it freezes and I can't get anything on the desktop to load. The cd's work just fine on any other computer though so I know thats not a problem. I've gotten another version of linux installed on my latop (through a network install) But it gives me difficulti
<mbac> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eck> newman: try aptitude search flash
<Vaalth> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Darius08x> Is there a network install for ubuntu, or any other option I can use?
<mbac> keep scrolling until the info messages start looking more like error messages ;)
<Vaalth> oops lol
<newman> ok thanx
<newman> i use kubuntu btw
<tonyyarusso> Darius08x: I'd recommend giving the !alternate CD a shot
<Darius08x> Where do I find that?
<newman> why does ubuntu go more then kubuntu tony?
<eck> Darius08x: there is also a network iso if you browse the ubuntu mirrors
<tonyyarusso> newman: come again?
<Darius08x> wait, think I may have just found it.
<Vaalth> how to i "alt+tab" out of irssi so i can type that command?
<newman> what u mean?
<newman> come again
<BigD> OK - quick question about mount points. Why does it go in the media folder and not mnt? Isn't that what mnt stands for?
<Darius08x> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Ubuntu. It provides for the following situations: ok I found that.
<ardchoille> Vaalth: You on tty1?
<tonyyarusso> newman: what do you mean by "go more"
<Vaalth> dont even know what that is :(
<Darius08x> But what about a network install? I'd want to try that since I got a diffrent linux to work that way.
<newman> well is n1 on charts and kubuntu is not i mean
<newman> like people use more ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Darius08x: You could do that too, see !install for a link about that
<tonyyarusso> newman: personal preference
<matej> how to turn off the vlc if i can only see it in ps aux (but not with kill or killall?)?
<eck> Darius08x: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<newman> i see but kde is more complite and pretty vs gnome
<darkcommon>  why I have GTK2 disabled?? I have Beryl installed, and I have the root theme on my Ubuntu (its ugly) I can't configure the keyboard too!, I have an es-ES 105t keyboard, I changed my graphics card only!! (the VIA OnBoard can't run Beryl)
<darkcommon>  why I have GTK2 disabled?? I have Beryl installed, and I have the root theme on my Ubuntu (its ugly) I can't configure the keyboard too!, I have an es-ES 105t keyboard, I changed my graphics card only!! (the VIA OnBoard can't run Beryl)
<darkcommon>  why I have GTK2 disabled?? I have Beryl installed, and I have the root theme on my Ubuntu (its ugly) I can't configure the keyboard too!, I have an es-ES 105t keyboard, I changed my graphics card only!! (the VIA OnBoard can't run Beryl)
<darkcommon>  why I have GTK2 disabled?? I have Beryl installed, and I have the root theme on my Ubuntu (its ugly) I can't configure the keyboard too!, I have an es-ES 105t keyboard, I changed my graphics card only!! (the VIA OnBoard can't run Beryl)
<newman> so can't understand why plus kubuntu is cooler
<mbac> matej, what's wrong with using kill?
<Darius08x> ok thank you guys, I'll be back later if it doesn't work out
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | darkcommon
<ubotu> darkcommon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matej> mbac, all settings is forgoten then
<darkcommon> ...
<mbac> kill <pid> is supposed to be a normal shutdown
<darkcommon> Dont say me what I need to do ok?
<mbac> which means it ought to save settings?
<eck> Darius08x: the mini.iso will boot into a netboot environment, or you can use the tarball to install from hdd media
<darkcommon> I only NEED A ANSWER!!!
<nikkelitous> My USB isn't working in 6.10 dmesg says "ohci_hcd Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ." anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<tonyyarusso> darkcommon: then you'll have to be patient and hope for the best.  Everyone here is volunteers.
<matej> mbac, aha tnx i didnt know, what about killall?
<newman> ok tony i think we should make a war so everyone uses kubuntu i said so
<newman> ok?
<darkcommon> tonyyarusso... argh... Im too a helper, I help everybody, and ANY helps me with Beryl,,,,
<mbac> matej, that doesn't mean it WILL save settings, just that it should ;)
<dyrne> darkcommon: you are working against yourself when you spam like that :) .  are you having trouble installing a theme?
<tonyyarusso> darkcommon: You might try #ubuntu-xgl
<mbac> matej, killall is just a more convenient version of kill
<newman> every one go to kde
<ompaul> darkcommon, if you want to ask a beryl question perhaps #ubuntu-effects would be the best place to talk about it
<tonyyarusso> or #beryl
<mbac> if you say kill -9 it won't save nothing
<matej> mbac, aha. okay tnx
<tonyyarusso> newman: No, that would be trolling.
<newman> im joking come on
<newman> can't u get alien humor
<newman> tony is a cool guy
* JasonDM needs help installing the nvidia drivers for ubuntu
<newman> tony manero :D
<newman> jASON hold on and we will help u we are all brothers
<_Krull_> what is trolling guys? :
<_Krull_> 0
<newman> to go on chans and start fights
<nikkelitous> Anyone know how to force the IRQ of a device?  Ubuntu is apparently autodetecting the wrong one.
<newman> play whit people's feelings in a suble way
<newman> Krull u love me?
<infidel> i removed my bottom panel then created a new one, how do i get the open apps to dock on it when i minimize them?
<Nalleman> Hello, im having problem with my printer. It will not start printing, even though it have been working a long time. Don't think I have changed anything. plz help
* JasonDM tries automatix
<Crazytom> i hate to say this, but if I had been at work instead of working on ubuntu trying to get my wireless card to work I could have bought the most expensive version of vista by now
<Crazytom> i hate to say this, but if I had been at work instead of working on ubuntu trying to get my wireless card to work I could have bought the most expensive version of vista by now
<ardchoille> infidel: right click panel, choose add to panel, look for window list and add it
<newman> ok i must control im acting idiot sorry everyone i nead to formatt
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | JasonDM
<ubotu> JasonDM: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* newman formatts his brain
<mbac> trolling is like how your little brother tries to get attention when you're hanging out with friends.  he can't engage you intellectually so instead he acts like a brat so you have to respond
<PiNE> my totem movie player is crashing with this output from a terminal:  Creating link /home/_user_name_/.kde/socket-home. can't create mcop directory.  how would i fix it?
<dyrne> Nalleman: not sure what print service is called in init.d but you might 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart' or cups restart
<infidel> ardchoille, thanks
<PiNE> oh yeah, i don't even use kde.
* JasonDM is getting an error with Automatix
<olrrai_> bye
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ardchoille> infidel: You're welcome :)
<eck> nikkelitous: it's somewhere in /proc
<eck> i forget where exactly
<newman> don't use automatix brakes os
<newman> don't brake my balls
<eck> maybe /proc/irq :-)
<EADG> How do I copy text from Nano and paste in CLI - with no mouse and the gui not running?
<riaal> Do I need to use a extra software firewall for ubuntu?
<nikkelitous> eck: alright, I'll check
<Crazytom> can someone help me get my wireless card to associate?  I'm soooo close i can almost taste it
<apokryphos> riaal: /msg ubotu firewall
<mindstate> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<JasonDM> ok, so, automatix isn't an option, I suppose
<eck> EADG: i think you need at least a mouse with something like gpm
<eck> gpm has the same copy/paste conventions as X11
<riaal> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ardchoille> JasonDM: Correct
* apokryphos sighs
<newman> riall use firestarter
<dyrne> !easybuntu> JasonDM might be
<Nalleman> JasonDM, I think automatix is great, from what i have heard its ok if you install programs and keep away from drivers (but i might be wrong)
<infidel> ardchoille, you know anything about the grub splash screen?
<mbac> Crazytom, you do realize tht Microsoft has spent maybe tens of billions to develop a broad market consumer desktop solution?  the linux community has developed some impressive stuff but keep it in perspective, man
* JasonDM has seen a bunch of "tutorials" for installing nvidia drivers
<ardchoille> infidel: No, I don't use it.
<EADG> Thanks... will definatly look into it. Send response for gpm.
<Daemonik> What's the legal reason that Ubuntu doesn't ship with an MP3 decoder by default?
<dyrne> JasonDM: envy is a script alot of people use for that. never used it myself
<EADG> err... *second*
<JasonDM> MP3 is proprietary
<riaal> if firestarter it is, thanks
<mbac> daemonik, the mp3 algorithm is patented and the patent holder says mp3 encoding requires a license
<Crazytom> mbac so that post made it out hunh?
<eck> EADG: you can also do it with screen
<JasonDM> where can one find this "envy," dyrne?
<mbac> Crazytom, twice ;)
<Daemonik> mbac, Does decoding require a license too?
<Crazytom> interesting i was disconnected at the time
<Pici> !envy | JasonDM
<ubotu> JasonDM: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<JasonDM> that's quite useful...
<Crazytom> mbac sry for the twice
<EADG> eck: Screen? Please elaborate.
<mbac> Daemonik, it can at any moment in the future if they say so. i think right now they don't require it.
<JasonDM> thanks, pici, ubotu ;] 
<Crazytom> mbac i'm frustrated that my wireless card is doing weird things
<Vaalth> hey, i found the exact errors im getting when starting x
<eck> EADG: search for 'GNU Screen'
<EADG> will do.
<BigD> How about making an auto mount point for all users? Is that possible or is it something I have to set up for each person?
<Vaalth> (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected
<EADG> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<eck> EADG: it is a really cool application, but it is also kind of complicated
<Vaalth> then the same error except 5:0:1
<mindstate> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<Daemonik> mbac, I work for a small company that sells machines and we want to sell them with Ubuntu on them. We don't really have to worry about getting into any trouble selling the machines with the Gstreamer ugly packages installed by default do we? We want MP3 playing and things like that to work out of the box.
<Vaalth> and then (EE) No devices detected!
<Vaalth> Fatal server error: No screens found
<Crazytom> mbac i've been sitting on here for an hour asking questions and only one person helped and only to ask if my router was plugged in
<tonyyarusso> Daemonik: Legally speaking, yeah, you need to worry about it.  :(
<tonyyarusso> Daemonik: you'd probably be better off just making it really easy - put a link on the desktop to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or something
<Vaalth> anyone know what would caus that and/or how to fix it?
<EADG> eck:  I saw a blurb about it while reading up on irssi, and your right, it does look abit complicated. But it looks like I could kill 2 birds with one stone if I learnt it... irssi and c/p.
<mindstate> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<Daemonik> tonyyarusso, What if I just put a script on the desktop with a pop up "install MP3 codecs?" and they click yes??
<UT_Guest_651> wow, alot of people
<Kronuz> hey, once I have my partitions ready, how can I copy EVERYTHING there (as to move a whole Ubuntu system from a disk to other)
<tonyyarusso> Daemonik: That should be fine, as long as the script does the downloading as well as the installing.
<Kronuz> (keeping the permissions and stuff
<mbac> daemonik, you're probably in the clear legally, so long as you say "You hereby represent that you are allowed to download this codec in your legal jurisdiction"
<UT_Guest_651> Where should I turn for a question?
<mbac> but, you know, none of us are lawyers
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UT_Guest_651> I just tried running ubuntu for the first time...
<_Krull_> Does a user with the desktop version of 6.10 need a firewall installed?
<eck> EADG: if you do any ssh work, it is a must have application
<mbac> Crazytom, i just got here man, i have no idea what you're talking about
<dyrne> UT_Guest_651: this is the place
<raven_> is there a commant to test i a port is open/?
<z9999> Trying to play a .mov file using Totem on Ubuntu 6.06 and get error msg that I do not have decoder necessary. What decoder do I need?
<Vaalth> hmm.. actually.. is there a way to download the latest version of ubuntu to my pc and install it from the command line?
<Vaalth> im running hoary atm
<TSWoodV> raven_: netstat -an and look for the port number
<tonyyarusso> raven_: nmapfe
<riaal> is it normal for Samba to show in the firestarter event list, when not using it manualy? =S
<UT_Guest_651> allright, I tried to run ubuntu from the CD, it loaded, and right when it was finished I get a black screen, and I get a monitor-error saying something like "frequency out of range" -_-'
<posingaspopular> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !multimedia | z9999
<ubotu> z9999: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Vaalth> UT_Guest_651 : it sounds like youre trying to use a resolution that your monitor doesn't support
<Wansworld> hi
<raven_> tonyyarusso, does that work for remote routers as well?
<Crazytom> mbac i'm using a wireless card with native support and i've spent over 5 hours pleading with people to help
<mindstate> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<tonyyarusso> raven_: That's a scanning tool for any IP
<TSWoodV> Crazytom: What's the problem with the card?
<raven_> tonyyarusso, thanks
<Kronuz> please, help me!! :P
<UT_Guest_651> Vaalth: Yes! but I never "tried" using any particluar resolution. :)
<riaal> why is firestarter listing SAMBA in the event log???
<mbac> Crazytom, well, some people decide that even though Linux is free, their time is worth so much per hour that paying $N00 for Windows is cheaper for them
<Crazytom> TSWoodV, I didn't have the firmware originally and now it just won't connect but it see's it in iwlist
<BigD> If I add this to fstab - /dev/hdb1       /media/music    fat32    defaults       0       0
<BigD> then run this - sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/music
<BigD> Will I be the only person to use that HD?
<posingaspopular> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kronuz> I want to move all files (I installed ubuntu in a spare disk, but I want to move it to my main RAID arrays now)... however I don't know how to move everything, just doing cp wouldn't keep the users/permissions, would it?
<Vaalth> UT_Guest_651 : this is before you choose your preferred resolution?
<alecjw> hi. what program can you use which will take still iamges from a webcam feed?
<mindstate> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<eck> BigD: no, fat32 does not have user ownerships, it is a mount time option
<mindstate> alecjw, xawtv
<UT_Guest_651> Vaalth: yes, it loaded, got to 100%, I was expecting to see ubuntu for the first time, and then..black!
<eck> BigD: i think you need to use an option like uid=something,gid=something
<_Krull_> Does a user with the desktop version of 6.10 need a firewall installed?
<riaal> Im dying here! why is "samba" showing in firestarter event log???
<ardchoille> _Krull_: There is already a firewall installed.
<eck> BigD: probably a umask in there too
<EADG> eck: ssh - not just yet, cli ftp for now. Need to get abit more comfortable with the basics before ssh.
* JasonDM restarts and hopes he doesn't get the x session error again
<tonyyarusso> !firewall > _Krull_ see msg from ubotu
<posingaspopular> _Krull_: generally, no, but you install anotherone
<BigD> eck - where would I find more information about that?
<sebastian> hi
<Vaalth> UT_Guest_651 : sorry, but i don't know how to fix that. if you stick around someone here should be able to help you though. :)
<eck> BigD: it's in the mount man page :-)  the basic idea though is that you would put those options in where you currently have the word 'defaults'
<UT_Guest_651> Vaalth, oki, thanx mate. SHould I keep repeating my question?
<alecjw> mindstate, it says on the website that tis for tv viewing....
<Crazytom> TSWoodV, do you have any ideas?
<posingaspopular> UT_Guest_651: periodically yes, but dont spam
<UT_Guest_651> :D
<BigD> eck - mount man page? Is that in the Ubuntu Forum site somewhere?
<mindstate> alecjw, ive used xawtv to show my webcam
<Vaalth> UT_Guest_651 : if no one answers then yes, but not too often. ;)
<LePoulpe303> ikonia: ping ?
<eck> BigD: man mount
<Vaalth> is there anyone here knowledgable with x that would be able to help me with a fatal error im getting?
<TSWoodV> Crazytom: What card/chipset is this?
<posingaspopular> when do you get this 'frequency out of range' error
<eck> BigD: there is a section of the man page describing all the mount options for different filesystems
<mindstate> man can someone tell me if there's a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<Vaalth> (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected
<alecjw> mindstate, and is it graphical? this is ofr a fairly computer illterate friend who wants a way of capturing still from his webcam without openign a terminal.....
<Crazytom> broadcom 43xx
<Kronuz> ...wish me luck with my ntfsresize ;)
<UT_Guest_651> Waalth: Do you think it has to do with my tv-out? I have no clue how ubuntu handles tv-out. also I have two display-outputs, one dig and one ana.
<Vaalth> or if anyone could google it and tell me what they find it would be awesome ;)
<UT_Guest_651> *Vaalth
<mindstate> alecjw, im not sure
<posingaspopular> UT_Guest_651: http://www.ubuntux.org/frequency-out-of-range
<UT_Guest_651> w00t
<newman> http://www.channelchooser.com/ who is able to view this and what plugins u nead?
<BigD> eck - where is this man page?
<riaal> please? anyone using "firestarter"? ?
<Vaalth> UT_Guest_651 : i have no idea :(
<eck> BigD: you read the man page by entering the command 'man mount' in a terminal
<BigD> eck - OH...sorry I was thnking a web page. Sorry.
<darkcommon> no problem users!! I doed gnome-settings-daemon, an all are good, I'm ok tody!!
<Vaalth> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eck> BigD: most of the man pages are online (just google 'man mount') if you are more comfortable viewing them in a browser (probably a good idea if you do not know how to search in less)
<BigD> eck - excellent idea. I will do that and report back
<riaal> shall I "Lock Firewall" when firestarter is running in tray?
<matej> When i wanna open teamspeak always ask me what to do..open in terminal or open as program! How to disable this?
<goomie> is there a english dictionary package i need to install to use spell check?
<Vaalth> is there a text-based web browser i can use when not running x?
<erUSUL> Vaalth: links lynx
<erUSUL> Vaalth: w3m
<EADG> lynx
<ardchoille> Vaalth: There are several. elinks and lynx come to mind but there are more
<mindstate> Vaalth, or elinks
<Vaalth> thanks a bunch :)
<Vaalth> are those all included in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Vaalth: If you don't yet use screen, you might wanna learn about that.
<Vaalth> screen
<Vaalth> oops
<Vaalth> no idea wtf im doing XD
<ardchoille> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<felipeee> hello every body, how can i connect via my adsl modem, getting Dinamic IP via DHCP on my eth0?
<Vaalth> ardchoille : do you think you could google an error im getting for me? having trouble with all this text-based stuff :P
<mindstate> lol
<ardchoille> Vaalth: I use screen to run irssi (irc), elinks (browser), mutt( email), and mc (file manager) all in a screen session in tty1
<Vaalth> kk
<_Krull_> !lptables
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lptables - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vaalth> ill be back! :P
<CrypTom> Hi, I've got a problem with the ubuntu kernel "-server": The keyboard of my server (a normal pc) stops working after grub hands over control to the kernel. This does not happen with the -generic kernel.
<eck> felipeee: dhcp should be done automatically, if not you can use the dhclient command
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille: do you have a good guide for writing a muttrc?
<LePoulpe403> sry ; back with my 3D problem
<OuZo> hi, how can i tell if my mother board does hardware RAID? thanks
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: I wish. I had someone walk me through it and I'm still learning.
<eck> ardchoille: no xterm?
<ardchoille> eck: in tty1?
<mindstate> man can someone tell me if there's a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<eck> ardchoille: i'm wondering why you're running your console apps in a tty
<ardchoille> eck: Sometimes I don't use X at all.
<Crazytom> i'm having a problem with my wifi and need direction I can't get it connected but when i scan it see's the ap.  any ideas?
<ardchoille> eck: Also good for servers that don't have X installed.
<Kazz> OuZo: You can look up the model online, or you can check your BIOS...
<eck> ardchoille: i know, but i presume you work at a desktop
<Nalleman> Anyone eager to solve printer problems, contact me. ;)
<eck> 80x25 resolution in a VT = not so hot
<ardchoille> eck: Yeah, but I dislike icons and eye candy
<mindstate> lol its like im talking to 150 brick walls
<OuZo> Kazz: thanks, i thought there was sum way to check using dmesg
<newman> http://www.channelchooser.com/
<ardchoille> mindstate: If no one knows, what should 1072 people say?
<Kazz> OuZo: I'm in the middle of switching from "hardware RAID" on my motherboard to just straight software RAID though...the "hardware RAID" on most motherboards is just their own type of software RAID.
<Kazz> OuZo: There may be...
<Kazz> OuZo: Do you want to use RAID?
<mindstate> ardchoille, maybe i dunno
<eck> and gross console fonts, and slow scrolling!
<Vaalth> ardchoille : i was unable to run links, lynx, or elinks :(
<felipeee> eck: you mean configurate the /etc/network/interfaces  to   auto eth0 ; iface eth0 inet dhcp  ?
<OuZo> Kazz: yes, i am looking on wikipedia, i want things to be faster, do you think software raid is better?
<Kazz> Vaalth: You probably need to install one first. ;)
<ardchoille> eck: My resolution in tty1 is 1024x768
<Vaalth> i do :P
<TheVault> Woo hoo, linux is all over Digg.com front page :)
<Vaalth> but i dont know how
<ardchoille> Vaalth: Did you install any of those first?
<Vaalth> nope
<DeL3e8> wow
<Kazz> OuZo: I stopped trusting the RAID on my nforce4 based motherboard...I upgraded the windows drivers, and it was suddenly degraded for no apparent reason...
<DeL3e8> theres alot of people here
<TheVault> Hows everyone doing this fine afternoon?
<Kazz> OuZo: Plus it was never that fast. ;)
<mindstate> Vaalth, sudo apt-get install elinks
<DeL3e8> this is my first ubuntu install
<Vaalth> thanks
<Kazz> OuZo: I haven't used regular software RAID yet, but from what I've read it sounds like a better option.
<thor> I want to remove firefox and thunderbird, and replace them with the real articles. However, if I try to remove them in Synaptic it tells me I have to remove the whole desktop. How do I remove these packages, and ONLY these packages?
<eck> if you're using a framebuffer you might as well use a terminal, you'll get much better fonts and faster display (just my opinion)
<Kazz> OuZo: More portable too...with the one on your motherboard, if you ever changed motherboards you'd have to completely redo it.
<TheVault> DeL3e8: Yeah, I am just like you. I installed Ubuntu for the first time earlier last week
<eck> felipeee: is it not already set to dhcp?
<Nalleman> Anyone having any tips on how I can get my printer running again? It have suddenly stopped working, thou worked perfectly before. HP1018.
<AmaroqWolf> When I try to run gedit from a terminal, I get the following: cannot open display: (null)
<TheVault> DeL3e8: I already know so much after spending so little time with the install
<DeL3e8> well ive played with every other distro under the sun
<yettenet> Where can I edit my locales?
<felipeee> eck: im having a lot of problems, nothing works...i have just checked my cables...they are ok...i tried rp-pppoe, pppoeconf, static ip, nothing works
<OuZo> Kazz: ok well, i guess software RAID uses CPU, but i want 2 use this computer as a web server as well & run beryl, its a AMD 64 3000+
<redblue`> I'll think about it
<eck> felipeee: you only need to modify /etc/network/interfaces for a persistent configuration
<JasonDM> same error ;[
<TheVault> DeL3e8: Thats more than me. Iv only used Ubuntu & Kubuntu but used Ubunut the most :)
<OuZo> Kazz: so i was thinking hardware RAID would not bother the cpu
<JasonDM> "X session failed blah blah: no screens detected/setup/blah"
<TheVault> *Ubuntu the most
<Kazz> OuZo: The motherboard RAID controllers are generally fake too, they use software drivers too.
<DeL3e8> just got off gentoo whew what a pain
<ardchoille> DeL3e8: lol
<DeL3e8> love prebuilt bins now
<felipeee> eck: when i run /etc/init.d/networking restart it only find something in 255.255.255.255 and then say thats no dhcpoffers
<TheVault> Whatas gentoo?
<Kazz> Software RAID doesn't put too much load on the CPUs though, from what I've read.
<DeL3e8> compiles everything ffrom source
<Kazz> Gentoo is another Linux distribution.
<TheVault> Oh
<eck> felipeee: then whatever you are connecting to doesn't do dhcp (or doesn't do it properly)
<eck> software raid is pretty good
<DeL3e8> hardcore linux masochist's OS
<TheVault> Whats Fedora desktop environment run on?
<ardchoille> DeL3e8: I'm waaay too lazy for gentoo
<DeL3e8> heh
<eck> it works better than most low end raid cards
<OuZo> Kazz: haha, ok looks like ill have to go with software RAID, i think i know what you are talking about though, hardware RAID is usually another peripheral you have to add on
<Kazz> OuZo: Right.  Even the cheap ones of those are usually fake too though. ;)
<tj239> Could someone tell me about the xchat plugin called 'xchat remote access' ?  like, why is it there and how can I remove it.
<DeL3e8> just installed beryl also
<eck> felipeee: sometimes modems will only do a dhcp offer once, and resetting them will let you get a new lease3
<felipeee> eck: when i plug the router cable to my another pc(running winxp) i can enter in modem conf page...it says that the dhcp server is running
<JasonDM> So....how does one go about fixing the "no screens detected" or whatever error?
<TheVault> beryl, I'm going to fiddle with that here in a bit
<DeL3e8> it was so easy for me to install
<Kazz> eck: Have you ever mounted ntfs software RAID partitions in Linux?
<TheVault> Just did a upgrade from 6.06 dapper to 6.10 edgy last night, let it do its thing over night and now I'm fixing some minor problems
<DeL3e8> though your millage may vary its complicated beta software
<eck> felipeee: well, if you broadcast a dhcp offer to 255.255.255.255 you are supposed to get a response from the router/modem, that is how dhcp works. if you don't get an offer than the router/modem isn't doing dhcp properly
<dyrne> felipeee: theres always 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4' or whatever ip
<goomie> How do I install an english dictionary to get my spellcheck to work?
<felipeee> eck: i never turn off the modem, but when i plug it to winxp it connects in seconds
<DeL3e8> ive actually installed it from scratch before so... i knew what to expect
<eck> Kazz: fortunately the answer is no :-)
<Kazz> eck: Yeah...lucky you. ;)
* JasonDM reinstalls ubuntu...again
<DeL3e8> wowo i cant believe there's so manny people here
<Kazz> goomie: I don't know...what program are you trying to get it to work in?
<TheVault> Whats weird is that, last night I did the upgrade, and now its showing a update and its installing the Distribution Upgrade again, I'm like WTF
<eck> felipeee: my understanding is that windows works better with broken modems/routers with this stuff, if dhclient doesn't work on linux then you have to figure out how to get static dhcp working
* JasonDM cries on the inside
<TheVault> Maybe just some minor thing or something
<Nalleman> HP1018 printer problem, please help!
<eck> or else get a router
<DeL3e8> Wrt54GL router
<DeL3e8> openwrt!
<DeL3e8> i got 2
* JasonDM can't even set up ubuntu to use a second monitor
<felipeee> eck: ok, i figured out that the router ip is 10.1.1.1 is the same ip that i enter to access the configuration. and i configures eth0 to be static too...adding the terms address, netmask, network, gateway 10.1.1.1
<kernel_geek> My firefox crashes when I try to download a file
<Thug-N-Me> how do i remove a directory with all his contend ?
<Thug-N-Me> sudo rf ?
<felipeee> eck: and eth0 is always RUNNING, i forgot to say this
<kernel_geek> or when I open donload manager
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: rf is not a command. do "man rm"
<eck> felipeee: you can set all the static ip information with ifconfig and dns settings with route
<DeL3e8> yeah but be carefull with sudo u could mess up easilly and wipe the system
<newman> use kaffeine plugin  to see it http://www.channelchooser.com/
<Kazz> goomie: You can try looking in the synaptic package manager to see if there's a specific plugin for the program you want to use spell check in, otherwise I dunno'...maybe aspell or somethin' like that?  I seem to remember that being the name of a dictionary...
<eck> for persistent static dns you would have to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<felipeee> eck: this file is blank
<Kazz> goomie: Or the documentation for the program might tell you what you need...
<Nalleman> Help me to find whats wrong with my printer, it is not responding to print order, but is detected by the computer. Anyone??
<eck> felipeee: that's because you didn't get a dhcp offer, so you don't have any dns servers configured
<felipeee> after configuring the resolv.conf i need to add an route?
<tj239> Thug-N-Me .... inside the folder do .......... sudo shred -fuxz *.*    and sudo rm /folder/ on the folder
<Thug-N-Me> LjL looks like -R but doesnt work
<eck> felipeee: normally you don't have to
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: "doesn't work"?
<eck> felipeee: you can check the dns settings with route -n
<LjL> tj239: *.* ?
<Thug-N-Me> LjL sudo -R /media/hdf1/  i want to remove " hdf1 "
<tj239> LjL, that doesn't clean the folder?
<LjL> Thug-N-Me: "-R" is not a command either. "rm" is the command.
<ClinicalMistake> Wow, quite a lot of people in here.  I take it people mostly use this chat for tech support?
<felipeee> eck: ok, but i should be able to connect ip adresses right?
* JasonDM has trouble installing nvidia drivers
<JasonDM> second time i've installed it, it causes the x session to fail
<Thug-N-Me> LjL  sudo rm -R /media/hdf1/  should do the job then
<felipeee> eck: all networks that i ping it says that is an unreachble network
<slippyr4> ClinicalMistake, yep
<linxeh> is there a way I can bind a keystroke/combo in KDE and Gnome to minimise all windows ?
<ardchoille> Lunchtime :)
<kernel_geek> Firefox closes when I open donload manager
<JasonDM> first time had same results
<tj239> LjL, Tug wnated to remove the contents and I thought *.* would do it.
<eck> felipeee: if you do static ip you should be able to ping an IP address explicitly, after you get dns up then you can ping a hostname (like google.com)
<LjL> tj239: well, 1) i don't think it would remove subdirectories, but also 2) what is that *.*? will that not only work for files with an extension?
<tj239> Thug too
<chavo> linxeh, it should be Ctrl-Alt-D by default
<Selaiah> Morning ;)
<_Krull_> kernal_geek, what version of ubuntu and type you have?
<felipeee> eck: yes, yes...i tried this with an ip adress explicitly
<ClinicalMistake> slippyr4 : Thanks :D
<LjL> tj239, this is not Windows... "*.*" will only match files with a period in their names, won't it?
<slippyr4> LjL, yes it will
<linxeh> chavo: is there a way to configure that ? eg so I can use the meta key + d or something ? or one of the other useless buttons on the sun keyboard? (I know what keycodes to use etc)
<eck> felipeee: err, check that your broadcast address and subnet mask are set correctly
<linxeh> chavo: thanks for the pointer though!
<Kazz> Thug-N-Me: You do want to permanently delete every file in there, right?  Not just unmount it?
<felipeee> eck: how can i know if the netmask is right?
<Selaiah> I have 2 Soundcards. One being an X-FI tha tis unsupported as we all know and one being an Onboard sound controller that works out of the box when the X-FI isnt installed. *However Now my sound does not work, when the X-Fi is inserted* I think i may have to stop the non working X-fi module from being loaded or something. Does anyone have an idea?
<eck> felipeee: if should probably be 255.255.255.0
<JasonDM> why is it so hard to install nvidia drivers?
<tj239> ljl, why do I get the third degree?  I like so many here offer hints
<eck> JasonDM: because they are proprietary
<slippyr4> jasondm: it really isn't. whats wrong?
<LjL> tj239: duh - because you've given a wrong answer
<tj239> Thug-N-Me .... inside the folder do .......... sudo shred -fuxz *   and sudo rm /folder/ on the folder
<crdlb> JasonDM, because they are proprietary
<felipeee> eck: i will try, then i came back here...will you be here?
<chavo> linxeh, you can change it in KDE, not sure about Gnome tho
<ClinicalMistake> I heard that ATI had open sourced it's drivers.  IS that rumor or fact?
<eck> felipeee: i'm not sure, i'm going to be leaving for work soon
<finalbeta> ClinicalMistake: fasle
<JasonDM> everytime i've installed the drivers, I can't start the x session because of something to do with no screens being detected
<eck> ClinicalMistake: they haven't yet
<LjL> tj239: that will still bail on subdirectories anyway.
<finalbeta> false
<felipeee> eck: ok, then we talk later
<ClinicalMistake> I wasn't thinking so, but one can hope :] 
<felipeee> eck: thank you very much
<Kazz> Thug-N-Me: You can also use rm -rf directory
<crdlb> ClinicalMistake, there are open source ati drivers, but they are not *ati's* drivers
<linxeh> chavo: any pointers as to where ? :
<Thug-N-Me> Kazz yeah
<Kazz> Thug-N-Me: What exactly are you trying to do though?
<Kazz> Just delete everything on the drive?
<Thug-N-Me> Kazz thats what i was looking for -rf
<eck> tj239: fyi, shred doesn't really work on a journalled filesystem
<crdlb> JasonDM, the /var/log/Xorg.0.log may be more descriptive
<felipeee> eck: if i configure an static ip i dont need to worry about dhcp right?
<slippyr4> Thug-N-Me, recursion is capital R. try rm -Rf
<Thug-N-Me> Kazz i try to get rid of all the files and directory from /hdf1
<eck> felipeee: that is correct
<slippyr4> felipeee, correct
<LjL> slippyr4: not really, they're synonyms
<JasonDM> crdlb, actually, it wasn't
<slippyr4> Ljl: in gnu tools they are, not in all unices
<felipeee> thank you everybody
<Sima_Yi> hi, I have a question about vi
<LjL> slippyr4: name of this channel is #ubuntu...
<felipeee> i will be back saying the results
<felipeee> thanks
<Thug-N-Me> thanks all
<Kazz> Thug-N-Me: You could also just reformat it, since it's a partition, right? ;)
<slippyr4> Ljl: correct, i just think it's bad practise
<Sima_Yi> on my brothers fedora core 6 box, vi has different colors like $cmd would be pink, "HELLO" would be red etc
<OuZo> when will festy release? thanks
<JasonDM> it said that the "fonts" directory wasn't there, then a bunch of stuff related to fonts, then down at the bottom it said "x failed to start no screens found"
<Sima_Yi> on my kubuntu box, everything is white nomatter what
<JasonDM> or something to that effect
<kernel_geek> Firefox closes because of bus error when i open dowloads manager
<eck> Sima_Yi: you need to enable syntax highlighting
<tj239> like Ljl siad,,,,,,,  #ubuntu...   with three dots and not any more
<AmaroqWolf> When I try to run gedit from a terminal, I get the following: cannot open display: (null). What can I set the display to to make it work?
<slippyr4> OuZo, april
<eck> Sima_Yi: try ":help syntax" in vim
<kernel_geek> Firefox closes because of bus error when i open dowloads manager
<ClinicalMistake> Alrighty, well thanks for the info yall!
<kernel_geek> Firefox closes because of bus error when i open dowloads manager
<Sima_Yi> ok, thanks eck ill try that
<OuZo> slippyr4: thanks
<kernel_geek> Firefox closes because of bus error when i open dowloads manager
<slippyr4> stop spamming kernel_geek
<kernel_geek> ok
<Kazz> kernel_geek: You might get closed because of a bus error... ;)
* tj239 waits to be taken to task on that
<kernel_geek> lol
<sampan> just updated the nvidia drivers (via adept-updater) and was wondering is it sufficient to restart X (cntl-shift-backspace) or do i need to do a full reboot to see if they're working right?  anyone know?
<Kazz> kernel_geek: All I can suggest right now is upgrading Firefox if you don't have the latest version...or trying to save to a different location maybe...
<Kazz> Could be trying to write to a directory you don't have write permission in?
<JasonDM> sampan, glad you could even install them before without restarting into an error
<sampan> jasondm  really?  lots of problems with them?
<JasonDM> no, I mean i'm glad that someone is able to actually use the drivers
<kernel_geek> Well i would tell you the version number but it crashes when i click about :D
<Kazz> samiam: You should be able to just restart X, after you've updated X's config file...
<Hooked-on-GL> join ##c++
<sampan> jasondm  ahhhh, gotcha -- they've worked fine for me
<Hooked-on-GL> heh :)
<Kazz> sampan I mean...
<tj239> LjL, you didn't offer a wrong answer there, I was being nasty
<happyface0> is there a way to set my keyboard layout through terminal? when I installed ubuntu it messed it up somehow
<JasonDM> I always get an error when I restart X
<JasonDM> or reboot
<slippyr4> kernel_geek, try running firefox-bin from a console, do you stil get an issue?
<JasonDM> and so far the only answer i've been given is to reinstall ubuntu
<kernel_geek> Yeah i am running from console
<Kazz> JasonDM: When did you start getting the error?
<sampan> kazz  okay, the xorg.conf was updated automatically the first time i installed them -- this was just an update -- restarting X went fine (saw the nvidia logo and all)
<Kazz> JasonDM: Does X start up at all?
<JasonDM> no
<sampan> jasondm  ouch -- that hurts :/
<Sima_Yi> when i typed the command in, it said this: (sorry about the spam in advance)
<Sima_Yi> In the User Manual:
<Sima_Yi> |usr_06.txt| introduces syntax highlighting.
<Sima_Yi> |usr_44.txt| introduces writing a syntax file.
<Sima_Yi> 1.  Quick start                 |:syn-qstart|
<Sima_Yi> 2.  Syntax files                |:syn-files|
<Sima_Yi> syntax.txt [Help] [RO] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Sima_Yi!*@*]  by LjL
<z9999> When playing a video using Movie Player the screen saver activates, is there a way to avoid this without disabling the screensaver completly?
<Kazz> sampan: Cool. :)  Doin' better than me then!  It can't find my 7900GT for some reason... :\
<LjL> !paste > Sima_Yi    (Sima_Yi, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sima_yi!*@*]  by LjL
<Kazz> I had to revert the config file until I can figure it out...got bigger problems to fix though...heh.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sampan> kazz  ouch :(  mine is a very outdated gf4 so maybe that's why it's working :X
<kernel_geek> gonna reboot
<DeL3e8> hmm tor doesnt seam to be in my repo's
<Kazz> sampan: You're...lucky?  Not sure if that's the right word. ;)
* JasonDM has a 6600GT
<iulian_> someone knows a good tutorial to setup my ubuntu machint as lan router?
<LjL> !info tor | DeL3e8
<ubotu> del3e8: tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<DeL3e8> how do i enable that repo
<LjL> !universe > DeL3e8    (DeL3e8, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DeL3e8> thanx
<darkcommon> LO!
<darkcommon> any problem here??
<JasonDM> ok, so I saw the thing in a tutorial for installing the nvidia drivers
<LjL> darkcommon: scuse me?
<JasonDM> saying that if you had "something generic" X would fail
<darkcommon> LjL any problem here?
<LjL> darkcommon: like?
<Sima_Yi> ok, so when i did :help syntax in vi, it said this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9134/plain/
<Sima_Yi> can someone plz tell me how to access these documents
<darkcommon> LjL a fail on ubuntu or anything!! i need job!!
<darkcommon> I need any to do!! I'm bored
<iulian_> someone can help me to setup my computer as a router/
<iulian_> ?
<K3nto> lol me too
<LjL> darkcommon: it's full of people with Ubuntu problems here, just wait a minute and you'll have plenty.
<hjmills> heya - is there a web development irc channel that anybody can recommend?
<darkcommon> K3nto its Crossover ok??
<darkcommon> hjmills I dont known any
<K3nto> darkcommon: ididnt use it yet
<darkcommon> -.-'
<K3nto> darkcommon: i decided to just pla using windows
<hjmills> darkcommon, oh ok - thanks
<tonyyarusso> hjmills: They usually depend on the type.  ie, ##html, ##php, and the like
<Kronuz> how can I copy files while keeping the current user and the exact same permissions?
<DeL3e8> coolness just gotta uncomment them in sources.list
<Kronuz> (keeping the current file's owner user and group)
<hjmills> tonyyarusso, im just trying to find out roughly how much people are charging for what kind of thing etc
<darkcommon> Kronuz, copying the file with the user who created it :P
<K3nto> Kronuz: sudo cp yourfile yournewdestination
<LjL> Kronuz: won't cp -a keep permissions?
<Kronuz> LjL, dunno, will it?
<darkcommon> any have a PlanetCase chassis??
<LjL> Kronuz: thought it would, try
<Kronuz> the thing is I want to copy my whole system to another drive
<darkcommon> I hate its (but i have 3) I cutted in 3 fingers quiting the PCI slots
<Kronuz> LjL, I'm currently creating the partitions
<K3nto> Kronuz: install ubuntu on the other dirve?
<Kronuz> (in the destination drive)
<doom> is there any way to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu OFFline?
<goomie> Kazz: evolution
<LjL> Kronuz: i did that in the past with cp -a i believe. you'll also need to use -x to avoid trying to copy /proc and stuff like that
<darkcommon> doom yes! downloading it
<finalbeta> What's the vector graphics program one would recommend for nix? Replacing Adobe Illustrator.
<Kronuz> K3nto, that's what I wanted to avoid and instead just make a copy
<doom> darkcommon can u help me?
<LjL> finalbeta: dunno, inkscape?
<darkcommon> guess!
<K3nto> Kronuz: oh. well what file system is the drive you want to copy it to?
<Kronuz> K3nto, it's a RAID0 drive
<Kronuz> I didn't install it there from the start 'cause dmraid wasn't working
<ASPCartman>      !
<Kronuz> but now I got it working, so my RAID drive is at /dev/mapper/nvidia_idididid
<LjL> !english | ASPCartman
<ubotu> ASPCartman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dyrne> doom: packages can be downloaded from http://packages.ubuntu.com but make sure you have the dependancies it lists for whatever package as well
<darkcommon> why when I push the Alt+Any I have only the Any and not the Alt combo=
<ASPCartman> I HAVEN'T SENT ANY MASSEGGGGGE!!!!
<K3nto> Kronuz: yes, but is it ntfs, fat
<finalbeta> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ASPCartman> Stupid mirc32
<nicko> how big are / and /home partition usually? what if I want to have 50gb of storage for ubuntu?
<doomnx> dyrne what dependencies am i gonna need to install the nvidia drivers?
<Kronuz> K3nto, the destiny? I'll create partitions of the same kind
<Sima_Yi> I found an answer here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/turn-on-or-off-color-syntax-highlighting-in-vi-or-vim/
<Sima_Yi> bbl
<happyface0> why is my us keyboard messed up? it seems its setup correctly but certain keys work oddly
<K3nto> Kronuz; ok so your setup is a one pc with multiple hard drives? and you want ubuntu on some but not all of them?
<Cdesza1> nicko: 50GB will be fine, depending on how many personal files you have, like music, images, documents
<dyrne> doomnx: when you  search for nvidia-glx and go there it will tell you.  id make sure those are already installed by dpkg -l | grep package   or something if not download it too.
<ASPCartman> How to use pptp in Mint2.2 (Based on ubuntu) Without pptp (VPN) i have no internet connection in linux
<nicko> Cdesza1: but what should i partition 50gb, / or /home?
<jake_> guys how do i change my? bootscreen
<dyrne> doomnx: i cant remember what the default install downloads when you apt-get it though sorry
<Kronuz> K3nto, nope, actuall, I have a computer with a couple RAID0 arrays (one of them is where I want to put Ubuntu) right now, Ubuntu is in a spare 80GB PATA drive I had, but I want to put it in my primary RAID0 (along my Windows Vista)
<dyrne> jake_: put an image there or just change an entry
<jake_> #kubuntu
<dyrne> ?
<Kronuz> K3nto, I see there are three partitions in my PATA drive
<[xDCDx] > hello, is there a way of, after netbooting into an nfsroot offered by a server, doing a king of pivotroot to the root in the local filesystem?
<Doddman> hello, is there a way of removing desklets in gdesklets besides right-clicking them and clicking "remove desklets"?
<K3nto> Kronuz: so you cant boot to the cd and install it from there, onto your RAID drive
<Kronuz> Linux, Extened and Linux swap / Solaris
<doomnx> usr/share/lintian/overrides/nvidia-glx			    x11/nvidia-glx [restricted] 
<doomnx> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<doomnx> is that correct?
<dyrne> nicko: i usually have / at 6-10gigs and most everything else for home or a /mnt/shared partition
<Cdesza1> nicko: Well, /, without /home, on my instalation, is 3.4GB
<jake_> dyrne: how?
<ASPCartman> does ubuntu have /etc/sysconfig dir? I can't find it
<dyrne> jake_: what do you want to do?
<Kronuz> K3nto, currently I could do it, now that I know how to make dmraid work, but I  would waste too much time reconfiguring everything
<Kronuz> (I'v downloaded about 500MB already of updated packages)
<Kronuz> and so I want to avoid having to do everything again
<owner> im new to ubuntu does anyone recommend any software i should install
<doomnx> "Other Packages Related to nvidia-glx" are these the dependencies?
<tehchieftain> just wanted to come in to tell everyone who helped me that i got beryl working this morning =) thanks for all the help!
<dyrne> !restricted | owner
<ubotu> owner: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nicko> So, what is the right size for / , and /home is the storage right (so 50gb to /home)?
<dyrne> owner: for mp3 and such
<Cdesza1> What is the terminal command to have the system log constantly updated in the terminal window?
<jake_> dyrne: i want to change the bootscreen the one that appears bfore you log in.
<LjL> owner: yes, you should install that wonderful circuit simulation package. oh, you don't need circuit simulators?
<Newton__> bilbo
<LjL> owner: you should install what you need to use, obviously.
<K3nto> Kronuz: i see. does vista detect and give you access to the other two drives(PATA and the other RAID)
<dyrne> owner: also k3b is a good burning app
<erUSUL> Cdesza1: tail -f ??
<Cdesza1> thanks
<Kronuz> K3nto, yep, althought the PATA is ext3 so I can't access it
<Kronuz> K3nto, I just shrinked the partition in my first RAID
<nicko> So, what is the right size for / , and /home is the storage right (so 50gb to /home)?
<Kronuz> K3nto, deleted and recreated it after doing ntfsresize
<doomnx> are the dependencies the red dot files?
<EADG> owner: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<Kazz> nicko: / will contain your programs and things like that, /home will usually contain all of your files (/home/nicko or whatever is where the equivalent of "My Documents" from windows and all those kinds of things will be).
<ASPCartman> how to use PPTP in ubuntu?
<Kronuz> now, I think I'll have to reboot :(
<K3nto> Kronuz: PM
<Kronuz> it says it couldn't re-read the partition table
<tehchieftain> hi, when i browse the web with firefox, my fonts are reaaaalllly weird, anyway i can change em?
<Kazz> You don't have to have a different partition for /home if you don't want to though.
<q_> i can set a vnc session but without sound, any ideas?
<Kazz> tehchieftain: I think there are options for that in Firefox's preferences.
<jessd> ASPCartman: This got me going - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<nicko> Kazz: i want to incase want to reinstall/upgrade..but what is the average size for both???
<Kronuz> K3nto, Partition Magic or private message? :P
<doomnx> i don't think i will ever install the drivers offline :(
<EADG> tehchieftain: edit > prefrances > fonts & colors
* Bsims grins I heart muttprint
<Kronuz> do I really have to reboot to have the partition table re-read?
<Kronuz> (it's not my primary drive)
<happyface0> how can I use my mouse 4/5 to move back/forth in Firefox?
<billy> Greetings fellow Ubuntu_Earthlings.
<K3nto> Kronuz: private msg
<dyrne> jake_: ah thats in /usr/share/ somewhere im not in ubuntu but.. do "locate .png| grep ubuntu| grep /usr/share" or something you can then replace whatever is there just by sudo mv newimage.png /usr/share/wherever/ubuntu.png.  there's probably an easier way..
<jake_> help guys, i install xubuntu to my system first then i install the ubuntu-desktop, now im running on gnome and i want to change the xubuntu bootscreen to ubuntu
<Kazz> nicko: That really depends on how much space you think you need for programs.  If you think you want to try to install some big games or somethin' like that, you may need a lot more space, otherwise you probably only need a few gigs for programs.
<Bsims> Kronuz: Its been my experence that yes ya do
<Kazz> nicko: You might also need more for / if you run server software and have a lot of logs.
<Kronuz> Bsims :(
<billy> What is keeping me from seeing my bootup sequence?  My monitor reads an error during bootup.
<Bsims> Kronuz: I think it writes the changes on powercycle
<jessd> nicko: I have a 10G drive that I use as /, and an 80G drive I use for /home.  I have a lot of programs, primary role is desktop machine, and I've never had a problem.
<Kazz> billy: It's hard to know if you don't know what the error is. ;)
<Kazz> billy: Or is it a message from your monitor saying that it can't display anything?
<billy> Kazz, thanks for reply.  The screen will read "Input out of Area"
<Simanauskas> Hello. I've just started ubuntu from a cd. I have gone with a 5th step with the installation,  and the program is asking me to check a "root directory" and a swap. with Swap is all okey, but when i write "/" it still asks me for a root directory. What shall I do?
<Simanauskas> By the way, I can't partition my drives somehow. It goes with an error.
<Simanauskas> Thank You
<Kazz> billy: Hmmm...I'm not sure, but I think that has to do with your monitor not being able to handle what the video card is sending it...you might need to edit your X config.
<Joe_CoT> .
<Bsims> Kazz: pretty hard to do if it doesn't display anything...
<q_> cretinilor
<billy> Kazz, that would be dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<billy> ?
<nicko> ok, thanks so / is for program resources and home for settings and my files right?
<Kazz> Bsims: There are other ways to get at it. :)
<q_> idiotilor
<Bsims> billy: Most likely yes, but
<Kazz> Bsims: He should still be able to get to a console.
<q_> moron
<Bsims> Kazz: Indeed, I was being mildly sarcastic
<shyrogue> :S
<Kazz> Ctrl-Alt-F1 or somethin' hopefully would work.
<jessd> nicko: Something like that; you have /var, /etc, /usr, etc etc
<q_> labagiilor
<shyrogue> varm beni anlyan?
<Kazz> Bsims: A'right. :)
<q_> thanks for nothing
<nicko> is /home also for program settings?
<jessd> nicko: But home is where your stuff, the stuff specific to your acocunt on the machine, lives
<Kazz> nicko: Yes.
<q_> d
<LjL> !tr | shyrogue
<ubotu> shyrogue: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<q_> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* Bsims grins at Kazz... I loves me some GNU screen and ssh
<Kazz> Program settings don't usually take much space, but yeah, your mail and things like that will be in your home directory too.
<LjL> shyrogue: no, i'm not turkish, sorry
<Kazz> Bsims: That works too, if you have another computer around. :)
<nicko> so if i decide to reinstall i would still have the programs settings..which would be seful only if i install again the programs..no?
<tj239>  (billy, pssst, I think you got the package in that commandline backwards)
<Bsims> Kazz: I am using it from work
<BerBer> a
<matej_> how to disable windows pop-up when i wanna open teamspeak and asks me for run in terminal or app..?
<tonyyarusso> !nickspam | BerMars
<ubotu> BerMars: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<redblue`> hello
<Kazz> nicko: Yeah, and some of them may not be happy, especially if you install a different version from the one you had before, but it shouldn't be a big deal.
<jessd> nicko: firefox, mp3 players and the like, yes
<mikefoo> Question: I am on 3ware site gettting drivers for linux install for raid controller. Seems I need a .img for "driver disk" but it only gives me .ko, modules.cgz, etc files, hmm do I create the .img myself, or?
<jessd> nick:  sshd, etc, no
<shyrogue> LjL
<Bsims> Whats a good replacement for mrxvt... mrxvt doesn't do unicode. and urxvt looks like butt if you enable the tab hack
<redblue`> interest
<mbac> it's about time someone created a direct competitor to Adobe
<mbac> maybe called Stucco
<Bsims> and no I have no interest in konsole or gnome term
<shyrogue> :) yaw beni anlyam yokmu surda :D :S
<mbac> and their mission was to create a high quality open source product line directly competing against Adobe
<nicko> ok..so ill go ahead and partition / 10gb, /home40gb, and swap 1gb..does it sound ok?
<Simanauskas> Hello. I've just started ubuntu from a cd. I have gone with a 5th step with the installation, and the program is asking me to check a "root directory" and a swap. with Swap is all okey, but when i write "/" it still asks me for a root directory. What shall I do? By the way, I can't partition my drives somehow. It goes with an error. Thank You.
<threeonefour_> could anyone here help me get my colinux working with my ubuntu
<LjL> shyrogue, really, *english only* in here please
<felipeee> hello
<nicko> ok..so ill go ahead and partition / 10gb, /home40gb, and swap 1gb..does it sound ok? btw, do i need to defrag windows before partitioning?
<felipeee> i configured mt eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<BlueGaust> Hello
<carlosqueso> nicko...yes and yes
<Kazz> nicko: Sounds good, but maybe more swap...how much RAM do you have?
<BlueGaust> I need help with a driver :S
<noodles12> when u login to ubuntu, there's that tiny square that shows all your startup programs while it's starting up. what is the name of that? i would like to change the color
<threeonefour_> nicko, your swap shoulod be about twice as much ram as you currntly have
<BlueGaust> I have this modem: Comtrend CT-351, my provider gives only windows support, and  i need drivers for linux. Can anyone help me? :'(
<Klanticus_> does someone know where should I look for help about the radeon module?
<EADG> noodles12: bootsplash I believe
<noodles12> EADG: thanks.
<infidel> what's the frame buffer code for 1280x800?
<Kazz> BlueGaust: What kind of modem is it?  Old style phone line modem?
<nicko> Kazz: i have 512mb total, since it's on motherboard it uses 64for graphics leaving me with 448mb
<BlueGaust> ADSL
<dyrne> BlueGaust: a hardware router would make your life alot easier
<felipeee> i configured mt eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<tehchieftain> anyone know any good resources for helping install wine to run world of warcraft?
<BlueGaust> yes but  i haven't router
<BlueGaust> :'(
<tjl30> hey everyone
<Javacat> fragalot!
<fragalot> Javacat: !
<tjl30> I got a quick q
<Kazz> nicko: Okay, then I guess 1g's probably good, as long as you don't run huge memory hogging programs. :)
<Javacat> fragalot: Are you sure this is the gay porn channel on freenode?
<fragalot> Javacat: pretty, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Javacat> oh, cool
<EADG> infidel: 791
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gentoo/user/FamousToaster]  by LjL
<shyrogue> Beni anlyan varm a.q. yaaa
<tjl30> are there any other development environments for ubuntu other than Gnome and KDE ?
<tehchieftain> !world of warcraft
<tehchieftain> damn
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/javacat]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BlueGaust> I have this modem: Comtrend CT-351, my provider gives only windows support, and  i need drivers for linux. Can anyone help me? :'(
<alperyilmaz> seni anlayan var
<LjL> !tr | shyrogue, alperyilmaz
<ubotu> shyrogue, alperyilmaz: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Ashex> BlueGaust, is it a winmodem?
<infidel> EADG, thanks
<alperyilmaz> thanks LjL
<alperyilmaz> :)
<noodles12> EADG: are you sure the bootsplash is not what shows while you're botting before the login screen?
<shyrogue> alperyilmaz kardes
<Kazz> tehchieftain: I don't know if regular wine can run it, can it?  Might check the Transgaming (...I think they call it Cedega now?) web site, or somethin'...
<shyrogue> unbuntu tr ye gelirsin mi :S
<Vaalth> how can i download the latest ubuntu iso from the command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %shyrogue!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> english. only. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<edit_21> what did fragalot get kicked for?
<Vaalth> i cant get xserver to work so i figure the latest version will have a fix ;)
<Kazz> Vaalth: wget and the address...
<nicko> Kazz:should i defrag winxp before partitioning? and does it matter what position each partition is?
<JasonDM> ok, i'm using a 386 image now
<infidel> EADG, are you sure?
<JasonDM> hopefully this works properly
<bigjohnto> when i type rsh HOST -n FILE --> i get the following error permission denied, i have full access to the file and even the file does not exist it still gives the same error, any ideas why?
<LjL> edit_21: he knows very well.
<Vaalth> Kazz : thank you :)
<Vaalth> exit
<Kazz> nicko: Are you resizing the xp partition or somethin'?
<edit_21> but i dont
<sterwill> Any compiz fans here?  I'm up-to-date to Feisty today and I'm having problems with only the cube plugin to compiz.  All other plugins seem to work fine, but cube is having problems using inotify and doesn't load right.
<nicko> Kazz:yes
<LjL> edit_21: then join #ubuntu-ops please
<EADG> noodles12: change the splash after logging in?
<Kazz> nicko: windows generally wants to be the first primary partition, so I'd leave it there.
<BlueGaust> Ashex no
<Kazz> nicko: It's probably a good idea to defrag it, but I don't know if it's required...
<BlueGaust> i think :S
<Crazytom> how do i force my wireless card to associate with my access point
<nicko> Kazz:does the / /home and swap require certaiin positioning?
<kylequamme> does anyone in here use kopete?
<Kazz> nick: Nope, put 'em wherever you want.  I usually put swap first though, because the first partitions are the fastest.
<Ashex> BlueGaust, check to see if it's a winmodem or an actual hardware modem. WinModems are basically cheap modems that use software emulation to function as a modem
<Kazz> nicko: Well, first of the Linux partitions anyway...
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, iwconfig wlan0 essid ID channel n
<nicko> Kazz: ok thank you
<BlueGaust> Ashex it is free, my provider gave it to me.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, you must be root
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %shyrogue!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<|^Marky^|> hi all
<owner> what do you recommend for editing php and css
<Kronuz> what filesystem is the Linux Swap?
<BlueGaust> Ashex i have just verified
<BlueGaust> yes it is winmodem :S
<LjL> Kronuz: no filesystem
<Kazz> BlueGaust: If it is a winmodem there might be support for it, but you might have to check in the non-free software repositories.
<sYn_0n3> linux swap is swap
<Kronuz> do I have to make a filesystem there?
<Kronuz> oh
<Kazz> kronuz: 82
<sYn_0n3> nothing else
<UT_Guest_101> Question, Ive installed ubuntu, but Im in windows now. I cant start ubuntu because its the wrong screen resolution. How do I change it fro within windows? I guess there's some file I should play around with?
<Klanticus_> owner, try vim
<Kronuz> LjL, thanks
<Iamiko> Hi, i'm really new to Ubuntu and... i'm stuck! Ubuntu wont take the resolution higher than 800x600 and i can't figure out how to get these wrecthed nvidia drivers installed
<threeonefour_> owner, scite
<Kronuz> Kazz, yep, that's the type, but I was wondering about a real filesystem
<Ashex> BlueGaust, ah, it's a external dsl modem
<LjL> Kronuz: you need (or should, at least) mark the partition as Linux Swap type, but there's no filesystem per se
<Kastang> Is it possible to install vmware on Ubuntu and be able to play World of Warcraft with it? I have about three apps that I need to work within Ubuntu for me to make the switch fully to ubuntu. I have tried Wine for World of Warcraft but did not get the desired performance.
<Kronuz> ok, thanks :)
<sYn_0n3> u have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for supported resolutions
<|^Marky^|> can i talk to a expert , never saw ununtu linux , and i have enough of windows ,
<BlueGaust> Ashex yes
<dyrne> UT_Guest_101: its a little complicated as xp cant read/write the ubuntu file system without installing a driver
<Kazz> Kastang: VMWare would give you much worse performance.
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me what the group ubuntu uses for apache2 to write to web directorys
<monia> hi
<UT_Guest_101> dyrne: ok, what do I do?
<geeksauce> hey guys, i have apache up and running... just need some help getting it to work on port 8080 instead of port 80.
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, thanks but that doesn't seem to be working.  it goes through but it doesn't change the channel or make it associat
<TheVault> Got a question. Whats a good software so I can use to screencapture my screen, I'm wanting to make a video on how to install the wireless if they have broadcom chipsets
<BlueGaust> Ashex what can i do? -.-"
<sethrd> Hello everyone.
<felipeee> i configured mt eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, try iwconfig wlan0 commit
<Juhaz> BlueGaust, there's a driver for it, and it's included in ubuntu. and no, I don't have a clue about how hard or easy it is to set up, google for eagle-usb
<Kastang> Kazz - Oh, that was what I was afraid of. Thankyou for telling me that before I wasted my time attempting it.
<hid3> Evening everyone. I've booted my ubuntu appending `all-generic-ide root=/dev/hdi1` (unsupported IDE chipset). Everything boots fine, however, when I try cfdisk /dev/hdi, it claims such device does not exist. Neither exist hda-hdz... How can I cfdisk my drive or how to solve this problem?
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, btw, is your wireless name wlan0?
<Kronuz> okay, I'm copying the partition now... it should take a while I guess
<bigjohnto> when i type rsh HOST -n FILE --> i get the following error permission denied, i have full access to the file )nd even the file does not exist it still gives the same error, any ideas why? (rsh host works fine
<Kazz> Kastang: You can try to work on the wine performance, and you can keep trying it in the future as they make it better if you can't get it to work well enough now, but otherwise you might have to keep windows around for that. :(
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, does it have to be a wlan or can it be eth2
<Kazz> Or OSX if you can run it...I think there's a wow client for that...
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, it may be anything
<Crazytom> no it's eth1 and eth2
<sethrd> This might sound like a stupid question, but whatever. I there a way to "downgrade" from fiesty to edgy? No edgy media I've tried till install, but Fiesty did with no problem.
<dyrne> UT_Guest_101: well id boot into ubuntu then at login screen alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     choose the vesa driver and go with the defaults it prompts you with
<JasonDM> yay
<sethrd> Fiesty just isn't for me right now.
<TheVault> Question. Whats a good program that I can make a video using my screen?
<pokerface> im having a big problem
<zAo^> sethrd, no, sorry
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, it says operation not supported
<evilMan> ubuntu is a weird name, they should change to something better
<felipeee> i configured mt eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<LjL> !istanbul | TheVault
<ubotu> thevault: istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<dyrne> UT_Guest_101: alt-ctrl-f2 will take you to a shell so resolution wont be a problem
<geeksauce> anyone for apache help?
<pokerface> how do i enable greeter... from the command line
<pw> evilMan: no ^^
<TheVault> LjL: Thank you
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, so it isn't needed
<BlueGaust> Ashex ok thanks
<Juhaz> BlueGaust, but a cheap ethernet adsl modem doesn't cost more than 30 euros, might be worth considering whether the pain is worth more.
<sethrd> zAo^:  Thanks.
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, just setting essid and channel should work
<Kastang> Alright kazz, thankyou. I suppose ill have to live with dual booting atleast for a few more month :P
<evilMan> pw, why not? it's not english right?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_101: after you do the reconfigure either reboot or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zAo^> sethrd, tip: upgrade until you system is pretty stable and upgrade again when the final is released
<Kazz> geeksauce: It's been a while since I've done much with apache configs, but I'll answer if I can (or someone else will if they can), so just ask. ;)
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, the essid is Rubix and the channel is 11 so i did iwconfig eth1 essid Rubix channel 11
<Kronuz> LjL, I'm using 'sudo cp -ax src/* dst' (src is the main Ubuntu partition and dst is where I mounted the destiny partition)
<pw> evilMan: did you read what the meaning is? i think its a very good name
<sethrd> zAo^:  The system is usable, but I need my nVidia drivers, and have yet to find a way to get them to work. 7300GT here.
<Iamiko> i looked in the xorg.conf file and it has resolutions from 640x480 all the way up to 1600x1200 already in it, still wont let me use anything other than 800x600 and 640x480
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, try dhclient eth1
<pw> you know, kinda representing the community
<geeksauce> kazz, thanks.  i just need help getting it to work with port 8080 instead of default 80
<evilMan> oh
<LjL> Kronuz: it sounds right to me
<evilMan> really
<Kazz> Kastang: Alright, sorry. :(  I know that VMWare is also working on 3D acceleration, but at this point I don't think it's close to running wow...
<Crazytom> dhclient eth1
<Crazytom> sry
<Kronuz> LjL, but after that, how should I activate grub in the new drive?
<sYn_0n3> hey question guys
<UT_Guest_101> dyrne: ok, thanx, when do I use that key combo? when my screen has gone black because of the above problem, or earlier?
<sethrd> zAo^:  Ad Iamiko just reminded me I need my widescreen resolution (1440x900) to work also.
<zAo^> sethrd, why do you NEED 'm? Beryl ;?  Try to be patient ;)
<pokerface> please i cant enable greeter from command line
<mikefoo> I have a modulez.cgz how would I create a .img so I can use driverdisk option in kickstart?  anyone have an idea
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, did it works?
<pw> evilman: why, do you prefer names like fedora or debian?
<sYn_0n3> i setup a ftp server at home...my vsftpd.conf is configured to the T...but only anonymous can login..local users can't...any suggestions
* JasonDM needs his monitor to be 1920x1440 ;[
<sethrd> zAo^:  No, I don't need Beryl. I would like it is my screen redraw was faster, and my resolution was something other then 800x600.
<Crazytom> it's trying but it's not getting a response
<sYn_0n3> could it be a permission issue..or do i have to add the users to the vsftpd.ftpusers file
* Iamiko feels jason's pain
<BlueGaust> Juhaz ok i will buy one :P
<BlueGaust> Thanks
<Kronuz> LjL, the configuration and files should not change that much, right, perhaps just the location of the drive; instead of my PATA /dev/hdc, it should by my RAID /dev/mapper/nvidia_ifififif
<BlueGaust> Bye Bye
<LjL> Kronuz: well, edit menu.lst on the new partition to reflect the changes, and do  sudo grub-install --root-directory=dst /dev/whatever 
<zAo^> sethrd, tried nv I guess?
<Iamiko> 800x600 on a 19" screen is... painful
<Kastang> Kazz Oh, It seems like a lot of software for Linux is working on impoving 3d accel. I think I might give Wine a try again, Looking it up online I found several "tweaks" that I never did before that may help
<sYn_0n3> for gaming..use transgaming cedega
<Kazz> Iamiko: Hey, stop feeling that!  This is a family channel! ;)
* compilerwriter feels Jason's pain as well.  Wishes he had a better monitor too.
<sYn_0n3> works like a charm
<dyrne> UT_Guest_101: yeah just wait till its booted up
<LjL> Kronuz: about any pitfalls that might be specific to RAID, i've no idea
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, do you have a dhcp server?
<tonyyarusso> pokerface: I think what you're wanting to do is edit /etc/motd
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, no DHCp offers recieved.
<Iamiko> ROFL Kazz
<sethrd> zAo^:  I'm running on nv right now, but it won't allow me to go higher then 800x600, and my window redraw is horrible.
<Kronuz> LjL, the root-directory is just so that it know where to find the configurations right now, right?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_101: you have several getty logins at f1 through f6
<Kronuz> LjL, and indeed that was going to be my next question... :P what about FakeRAID (dmraid)
<zAo^> sethrd, tried 16 bit?
<geeksauce> Kazz, you know anything about that?
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, yes, but it says that the access point is invalid
<kynes> where can I ask about ubuntu nvidia - ipw3945 bugs?
<Kronuz> when does it get loaded? ^_^
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, I can connect with this machine using windows
<doomnx> guys i've just installed kubuntu from the live cd. a clean pure installation, nothing added. what do i need to install nvidia drivers offline?
<LjL> Kronuz: hm, nope, there's more than that. it actually installs [part of]  itself there (though it should already be installed since you copied it, but anyway it won't hurt for sure)
<Kronuz> ('cause it should load *before* using /dev/mapper/nvidia_ifififi
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, type iwconfig
<DemisM> is there any way I can recover files i deleted by mistake?
<tonyyarusso> !nvidia | doomnx
<ubotu> doomnx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kazz> geeksauce: Ummm...I can't remember how to do that, but I don't think it's very hard...have you searched Apache's site?
<LjL> Kronuz: i really don't know a thing about any flavor of RAID, sorry...
<tonyyarusso> !envy | doomnx
<ubotu> doomnx: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<sethrd> zAo^:  Honestly, no, I haven't.
<kynes> I tested feisty, and there are some issues about network configuration in bootup too..
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, does it show the correct essId and channel?
<JasonDM> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings" (No such file or directory)
<Kronuz> LjL, okay, thanks anyway :)
<JasonDM> but I just installed the nvidia drivers ;[
<sYn_0n3> ANY HELP ON MY FTP QUESTION????
<LjL> DemisM: hardly, if you're using ext3. you might be able to use the "testdisk" package ("photorec" programs) for some filetypes...
<LjL> !caps | sYn_0n3
<ubotu> sYn_0n3: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Kazz> geeksauce: You could try searching for 80 in the config file...
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, yes the essid and channel are correct
<sYn_0n3> sorry
<Kronuz> does anybody know if I have to do anything in grub to use FakeRAID arrays ?
<Iamiko> further question, having checked the xorg.conf file to make sure resolutions are in there, whats my next step on finding out why most of my resolutions are unavailable?
<Crazytom> iwlist shows the ap
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, are you using a laptop?
<dyrne> doomnx: if you have some kind of linux connected you can do apt-zip http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46282
<dyrne> doomnx: debian or ubuntu i mean
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, yes also iwlist eth1 scan shows the ap
<geeksauce> Kazz, there is a file called ports and a changed it to say "Listen 8080" instead of "Listen 80"
<LjL> !raid | Kronuz, suppose you've hit this?
<tonyyarusso> sYn_0n3: Make sure you've enabled local user login in vsftpd.conf _and_ add to .users, yes
<ubotu> Kronuz, suppose you've hit this?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kynes> when I install nvidia 9755 driver, I can make it work
<kynes> but...
<kynes> ipw3945 starts not working
<kynes> serious issues..
<Kazz> geeksauce: Did you restart apache?  (Sorry, I don't know how much you know, so I have to ask.) :)
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, try moving a bit. I've already seen a laptop that showed the ap, but could not connect to it
<reclusivemonkey> can anyone help me out with an autorun shell script running from a USBDRIVE?
<doomnx> but all these solutions need to be online
<geeksauce> Kazz, yes :)
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, until moving to another place
<reclusivemonkey> in feisty...
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, I'm three feet from it right now....
<LjL> !feisty > reclusivemonkey    (reclusivemonkey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sYn_0n3> tonyyarusso---------the option is enabled...but the .users list does not have my user name there..could that be the issue
<tonyyarusso> sYn_0n3: ye
<tonyyarusso> s
<sYn_0n3> i thought local users have access by default
<doomnx> i want to just transfer some files from this PC to the ubuntu PC and then install the drivers
<doomnx> how can i do it?
<kynes> and by the way, this one is in feisty -> with ipw3945, if you don't enable the card, you end up with a "soft lockup on CPU#0" in (I think) dual core systems..
<Keneo> hello, I'm trying to boot a pc from the network, but it just doesn't seem to work :(, it's a packard bell with a 3c503 nic
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, I'm in a room at about 2 meters from an ap, and there are places  here where I can't access it
<Keneo> first I tried simple, setting network as first boot option
<kynes> serious boot-up problems on intel core 2 duo..
<Keneo> didn't do a thing
<Kazz> geeksauce: You might check the main config file too to see if anything in there is telling it to use port 80...otherwise check Apache's site, they should have docs on there that should be easy to find that in...
<Crazytom> ok
<kynes> where can I talk with the developers?
<reclusivemonkey> LjL: yeah I know Feisty is alpha. I asked in #ubuntu-bugs and someone told me to ask in here
<Keneo> then tried with some different boot floppy's with boot rom etc, but they keep on probing, but don't find the nic
<Kazz> kynes: If we told you we'd have to kill you.
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: and with that bot factoid, i'm telling you to ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<geeksauce> Kazz, i will check.  are they on sourceforge?
<doomnx> OFFLINE nvidia driver installation help anyone?
<Keneo> funny, cause when I installed xubuntu, the installer couldn't find the nic either
<sYn_0n3> lol
<evilMan> anyone one ubuntu 64 bit?
<LjL> reclusivemonkey: this channel is for stable versions only
<Keneo> windows 98 can
<Kazz> geeksauce: apache.org isn't it?
<reclusivemonkey> ok LjL thanks
<ompaul> kyja, what do you need a dev for? there are lots of official ways to get things done
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: You'll need to modify both sites-available/default and whatever the file is with the LISTEN option.
<carlosqueso> kynes: the best way is to file a bug
<carlosqueso> !bugs | kynes
<ubotu> kynes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, have you tried some graphical interface?
<Kazz> evilMan: I tried it, but I'm trying the 32 bit version instead for now...
<doomnx> damn... i should stick with windows then till i have an internet connection :(
<geeksauce> tonyyarusso, could you elaborate?
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, yes i've tried the networking one
<zAo^> doomnx, tried nv driver to get X?
<JasonDM> hmmm
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, looks weird. I have no idea on how to fix this
<JasonDM> sound doesn't seem to work
<OuZo> anybody know why google earth uses 100% of my CPU? thanks (AMD 64 3000+)
<OuZo> 1gig ram
<Klanticus_> Crazytom, maybe you should try ndiswrapper
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: The very top part of the following two files define the port:  /etc/apache2/ports.conf, and /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<yomm> Is there a way to clean out my var/cache/apt/* , but only the obsolete,older versions of packages ?
<Kazz> doomnx: Do you have any kind of USB drive (mp3 player or anything), or a CD burner?  You could move files that wa y...
<doomnx> zAo^ what do u mean?
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: just change 80 to 8080
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<doomnx> Kazz yeah i have a USB drive
<doomnx> but where can i find the offline installation files?
<rad1> zijn der ook NL'ers hiero?
<zAo^> doomnx, you can start X with the buildin "nv" driver
<geeksauce> tonyyarusso, i'll try that and let you know how it goes
<doomnx> and i need exact instruction how to install them, i'm really new here
<Stormx2> How do I find my usergroup?
<doomnx> yeah i can start X
<Kazz> doomnx: For what?  The whole OS?
<doomnx> but i want 3D acceleration
<Kazz> Ah.
<doomnx> i have just installed ubuntu from the live cd
<doomnx> nothing more
<tjl30>  is there any other work environments other than KDE and GNOME for ubuntu 6.06?
<DeL3e8> heh
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, I already installed it
<DeL3e8> ok
<DeL3e8> calm down
<ijacek> heh :)
<Kronuz> LjL, I have 'root (hd0,0)' at my grub/menu.lst
<DeL3e8> what kinda video card do you have
<doomnx> GeForce 6800
<Kronuz> LjL, what's the way hd0 and stuff work?
<DeL3e8> nvidia
<doomnx> yeah
<DeL3e8> so ...
<LjL> Kronuz: yeah that'd be the main issue for me -- i haven't a clue how RAID drives would get mapped to the GRUB (hdX,X) syntax
<Kronuz> I would have guessed there should be a hdc, not hd0
<Kronuz> hmm
<Kronuz> :(
<yomm> tjl30 : a few dozen of them :p
<doomnx> and i need to install the drivers offline cause i don't have an internet connection at home
<tjl30> is XFCE anygood ?
<dougie> woot installing wow lol
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<DeL3e8> hm that coiuld be tough
<DeL3e8> helps to be on teh interweb
<doomnx> anyway... i know that...
<dougie> yeah helps a lotl
<Kazz> Kronuz: The device name once you're booted (/dev/hdc) doesn't necessarily match up with the name that Grub needs.
<tehchieftain> I am trying to install ventrilo to run through wine, i am having problems extracting the ventrilo install .exe file.  anyone know what the command is?
<doomnx> i will be here same time tomorrow
<DeL3e8> since the package mangler downloads packages and installs em
<dougie> i tried to install some stuff manually before i got my wireless working and it just was not going well lol
<Kronuz> Kazz, yeah, that's what I'm reading
<Kazz> Kronuz: hd0 is the first disk that your BIOS shows to Grub, I believe...
<doomnx> i hope u can help me then :(
<Kronuz> it says I'll have to install grub manually
<doomnx> byezz
<Kronuz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DeL3e8> u seriously cant get the thing on the net?
<UT_Guest_904> Question: How do I change my resolution before ubuntu starts?
<DeL3e8> up he left
<dude_444> hmm how do I get into another channel ?
<tehchieftain> I am trying to install ventrilo to run through wine, i am having problems extracting the ventrilo install .exe file.  anyone know what the command is?
<DeL3e8>  /join #channel
<Ashex> tehchieftain, what are you extracting it from?
<tehchieftain> ashex, what do you mean?
<dude_444> @Del3e8: but I can only see one channel.. and that this one
<tehchieftain> its an .exe file.
<Crazytom> Klanticus_, it still says that the access point is invalid
<Ashex> tehchieftain, then launch it
<Ashex> wine install.exe
<Kronuz> what's that UUID in my fstab :S
<tehchieftain> no, i want to extract the ventrilo exe
<moonwatcher> hello
<moonwatcher> and good evening
<tehchieftain> the guide i am using says this should work
<tehchieftain> "cabextract /path/to/ventrilo-2.2.0-Windows-i386.exe" but it isnt
<mwalling> i have a problem with aa2/quit
<moonwatcher> i hava a problem with the avahi service in feisty
<moonwatcher> i tihink
<duckie> quick ques. guys/gals... how do I kill a process in the terminal by the process's name not ID..
<Kronuz> what's all that about UUIDs ?!
<b0b> ubuntu 6.10 quit auto detecting my digital camera can anyone help
<Ashex> tehchieftain, sudo apt-get install cabextract
<geeksauce> tonyyarusso, i don't see any mention of ports in that second config file (sites available_
<tehchieftain> ohhh thanks
<Ashex> you need the rool to extract it first
<Crazytom> Thanks
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: Edit the xorg.conf file.  If X is not starting right, you can probably get to a login prompt with Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or F2, etc. F7 is where X is trying to start).
<Kronuz> Kazz, I'm getting worried now :S
<moonwatcher> can anyone help with this alittle
<Kronuz> Kazz, where are those UUID set?
<tehchieftain> gosh, that was simpler than i thought, thanks ashex!
<UT_Guest_904> Kazz: when do I hit that key combo?
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: there should be things like NameVirtualHost *:80, maybe
<moonwatcher> i do i have some understanding of what is going on
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: if just *, ignore it
<moonwatcher> need some help with it though
<Ashex> tehchieftain, no problem. Anytime there's a command that doesn't work, just do an apt-cache search for it
<Kazz> Kronuz: I dunno'...heh.  I'm struggling with RAID myself right now. ;)
<ompaul> mwalling, what is the issue?
<zach> How do I install ubuntu 6.06 on a Gateway E-1400
<Kronuz> Kazz, really? :S
<geeksauce> tonyyarusso, i'll pastebin the file, is that cool?  cause i don't see anything about any ports in there
<mIRCTRUser-356> haw can  install a zoom modem driver :|
<Kronuz> I suppose I can just change the UUIDs to /dev/mapper/....
<b0b> ubuntu quit picking up my digital camera plz help
<zach> !PCI
<Ashex> Kazz, the uuid's are used instead of the actual drive (UUID=### instead of /dev/hda1), I believe it's done that way to avoid mix-ups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UT_Guest_904> Kazz: when its loading and you see a progress bar?
<hypn0> zach: I would think like any other OS :-)
<zach> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Kronuz> I dont' know what's a UUID doing there in /etc/fstab
<Kazz> Kronuz: Yeah...I'm trying to get the kernel's LDM driver to read the stupid "windows dynamic disks" so I can set up arrays on them (and read the ntfs ones that are there).
<Shyne> ugh im booting ubuntu and it wont start. recovery console tells me the file system check failed, and drops to a console .. what do i need to do to fix it ?
<LjL> !uuid > Kronuz    (Kronuz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zach> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mwalling> i have a problem with both ubuntu and xubuntu. when both  cds boot i get a kernel panic. i also get this problem with GParted LiveUSB. the only one that works so far is knoppix
<moonwatcher> anyone here with some knowlege of ubuntu networking, especially dns and routing?
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: sure
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: After that, once X fails to start...it's just giving you an error, right?
<mwalling> xubuntu and ubuntu were burned on seperate discs and error out at the same place
<dougie> hey how do you switch disc's when installing wow with wine
<dougie> it wont let me eject the first disc
<b0b> hell i asked you guys a question I get a feeling nobody in here rally knows what the hell they are talking about
<UT_Guest_904> Kazz: as soon as its has reached 100% I get a blackscreen and an error from my monitor.
<carlosqueso> !patience | bob
<ompaul> mwalling, so what kind of disk have you got?
<ubotu> bob: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Keneo> can someone help me with getting a pc to boot form the network?
<Kazz> dougie: I dunno' how wine affects it, but normally you'd unmount the disk and eject it...
<zach> @hamster
<b0b> sorry my wife is freaking out on me because the computer won't pick up the camera
<dougie> anyone there?
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: Can you press Ctrl-Alt-F1 once you get that error?
<mwalling> ompaul: burned 6.10 livecd
<ompaul> mwalling, so what speed did you burn it at?
<geeksauce> tonyyarusso, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9150/
<UT_Guest_904> Kazz: I can try, if I succeed, what do I do then?
<moonwatcher> b0b: blaming your wife wont help you here...:)
<Iamiko> thanks to whoever posted the link for the 'how to' on installing NVidia drivers! That fixed my resolution problem nicely!
<^DeL3e7^> congrats
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: You could try logging in from another computer through SSH...
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: yeah, you can just leave it then
<ompaul> b0b, install gphoto2
<mwalling> ompaul: i get the problem with both the ubuntu and the xubuntu disks
<b0b> i did that
<zach> I'm having trouble installing an ISA dial-up modem
<duckie> how do I kill a process in the terminal by the process's name not ID
<UT_Guest_904> kazz: I dont have another.
<jlgaddis> duckie: "killall name"
<mwalling> ompaul: and the gparted live usb thumb drive
<ompaul> b0b, maybe you have a funny camera that is not "understood" by the software
<duckie> cheers
<geeksauce> tonyyarusso, it is still serving on port 80 and will not work (even from the inside) on 8080
<b0b> well it picked up fine in ubuntu 6.06
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: It should work though...you probably just have the X config file set to use too high of a resolution/refresh rate for your monitor or somethin'...
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: you changed the listen though?
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: And restarted apache?
<moonwatcher> i think my problem is related to: https://launchpad.net/avahi/+bug/72728/+viewstatus
<ompaul> mwalling, sorry, am I to take it you are trying to install onto a stick?
<dyrne> duckie: or pkill
<Keneo> duckie, I don't know, but I use ps -A | grep name to know the proces id
<UT_Guest_904> kazz: yes, so, if I manage to reach the console, how do I change my resolution in this config file?
<moonwatcher> my ubuntu doesnt seem to be abke to resolve dns queries
<hiddnx> hi ppl
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: Have you ever used a command line text editor?
<JasonDM> I need help getting my m-audio revolution 5.1 card working
<UT_Guest_904> kazz, yes
<moonwatcher> if i change my dns from the router's internal dns (192.168.1.1) to a public one (141.1.1.1) it works
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: Errr...wait...maybe you don't need to.
<tonyyarusso> geeksauce: I gotta run though - if that didn't do it we can try again later.  (sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 to restart after changing ports.conf)
<dyrne> moonwatcher: cat /etc/resolv.conf    on most home systems you should have one entry like nameserver 192.168.1.1 or something
<Keneo> moonwatcher, have you entered your (or your isp's) dns servers?
<Ashex> !soundcards | JasonDM
<Kazz> What's the name of the X config program again?  Anyone?
<^DeL3e7^> moonwatcher, anything interesting popup via "ifconfig" console cmd
<hiddnx> i need help with ion3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashex> !soundcard | JasonDM
<mwalling> ompaul: no, i just got mad and tried everything. my goal was xubuntu, but i started grabbing anything i could.
<Shyne> im trying to boot into ubuntu and it wont start. recovery console tells me the file system check failed, and drops to a console .. what do i need to do to fix it ?
<^DeL3e7^> besides lo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashex> bah
<moonwatcher> some incompatiablity between avahi and my router i presume
<LjL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JasonDM> lol
<carlosqueso> Kazz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i believe
<mwalling> ompaul: my target platform is a x86
<zach> I am having trouble installing an ISA dial-up modem in a Dell XPS-t500
<ompaul> mwalling, okay, I will ask my "important" question again, what speed did you try to burn the disks at?
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: There's a config script for it, people were talking about it a little while ago...what carlosqueso said could be it...
<Keneo> moonwatcher, I know the problem, ubuntu doesn't seem to get the dns queries from the router, but if you just add them in: system, administration, network, tab dns, it works
<UT_Guest_904> kazz: hmm? *tries to find that*
<dougie> anyone? I'm installing WoW with wine and it wants me to swap disc's but it wont unmount the one thats in there cause its in use?? how do i swap the disc?
<Kazz> UT_Guest_904: Otherwise you can manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that's harder...
<hiddnx> anyone here knows how to start it after install istead of gnome without uninstalling last?
<Kazz> dougie: I already answered you...did you try unmounting it?  Will it not let you?
<dyrne> dougie: well you could try umount -l /media/cdrom
<dougie> Kazz: sorry never saw it but no i tried right clicking and going to eject and that doesn't work
<zach> !USB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hiddnx> ion/ion2/ion3 ?
<moonwatcher> Keneo, ^Del3e7^: thanks for listening :) i am not exactly sure wht is going on but it has to be some incompatability, i found this ticket, ifconfig looks , /etc/resolve.conf has 192.168.1.1 as it should have, eveythign works on windows, and in fact everythign works if i change 192.168.1.1 to a public dns
<Kazz> hiddnx: Check their docs, they should tell you how...
<zach> :)
<hiddnx> do u know the link?
<zach> l
<moonwatcher> which is naturally no good because dhcp requests set it back to 192.168.1.1
<Kazz> dougie: Try what dyrne said...if that doesn't work, wine might not be letting it go, so you might have to ask people in the wine channel or somethin'...
<DisabledBobcat> Could anyone help me with an apache/php/mysql question I have?
<hiddnx> Kazz:i installed docs also, i donno how to get it
<Innatech> Does anyone have any info on an email server package that will run on Ubuntu LTS and support Blackberries somehow?
<dougie> Kazz: ok it unmounted but it wont let me eject still
<moonwatcher> Keneo: exactly, but i am not suppose to e using the public dns
<moonwatcher> i have an internal dns on the router
<Ashex> dougie, eject cdrom
<Keneo> but your router uses a public dns somewherE?
<Ashex> er, that's a command
<mwalling> ompaul: i'm reburning them as slow as i can now, but my point of bringing up the liveusb was that i get the same error, which is not burned
<moonwatcher> my gut feeling is that it has somethign to do with that infernal avahi service that sprung up at some edgy update
<Keneo> or the ones from your isp
<Kazz> hiddnx: I don't know the link...I don't even know what ion3 is...a WM I guess?
<tj007s13> anyone know how to add users in vsftpd, i can only log in as annonymous???
<^DeL3e7^> thats weird moonwatcher
<moonwatcher> yes my router is not the problem because windows machines work perfect
<ompaul> mwalling, so then the next question is how big is the hard drive
<geeksauce> having trouble installing java w/ mozilla plugin, can someone help me with that too?
<hiddnx> yes, i see the doc folder also.. :)
<dougie> thanks!
<moonwatcher> no fuckign shit its wired :) took me some time to understand what he hell was going on
<ompaul> KingAztech, using a nick change in a channel with 1084 users it not really social - if we all did it the channel would not be usable
<mwalling> ompaul: 320 gb
<LjL> !language | moonwatcher
<ubotu> moonwatcher: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<moonwatcher> but its definitly a bug somehere
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@starbase.olf.sgsnet.se]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<moonwatcher> i think its in the avahi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82.152.99.33]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<willskills> any WoW gamers here? does 2.0.10.6448 work on your install? was a patch released today, I get this when I run it now; http://pastebin.com/895512 (I noticed wine 9.0.32 is out, should maybe grab that)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ailean> i've downloaded a version of azureus and want to extract and ./ it. where should i extract it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@starbase.olf.sgsnet.se]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> moonwatcher, please mind your language - if you have a bug there is launchpad.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82.152.99.33]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<petethe1> can anyone here help out a newbie who has NEVER used any unix-related before and wants to set machine to JOIN, not as a domain-controller but as just a member, but just join a Windows NT network?
<fiddybux> hi room. wonder if anyone can advise on this 'ACPI: Fatal Opcode Error' I'm getting on my IBM T22 laptop?
<pawel> hello everyone
<pawel> im new here :)
<ed___> pawel, hi
<Kazz> Hi. :)
<Keneo> moonwatcher, your router is using a dns server somewhere? Can't you just add that one to system, admin, network, tab dns
<moonwatcher> i am not really sure how to describe it
<carlosqueso> welcome pawel, what can we help ya with?
<dougie> hmm....strange....i had to manually mount the second disc and it still sasy WoWDisc1 instead of 2
<tj007s13> anyone know how to add users in vsftpd, i can only log in as annonymous???
<ompaul> mwalling, I have no reason to think that that drive would not format, what way are you partitioning it?
<hiddnx> Kazz: thanx, good idea for this time )
<Keneo> tj007s13, you have an option to allow local users to log in to vsftpd
<Keneo> in the config file
<sjust1227> does any one know anything about usb printers
<ompaul> !ntfs | petethe1
<ubotu> petethe1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Kazz> dougie: There may be something different you were supposed to do for wine...there's a wine channel somewhere on this server, and they might be able to help...
<moonwatcher> Keneo: no because every time there is a dhcp reques it goes back to 192.168.1.1
<Kronuz> okay, it seems it should be it
<moonwatcher> on the ubuntu
<dougie> somone just said there is a how-to for WoW on wine
<dougie> going to try and find that
<dyrne> dougie: could you just copy all the disks to a directory then copy that to /media/cdrom or something? it normally is just first cd the restar are .pak files
<Kronuz> brb (I'll try to reboot, I hope I didn't f*#k up everything :S)
<moonwatcher> i know my isp's dns, thats not the point
<Keneo> moonwatcher, you are sure?
<ailean> i've downloaded a version of azureus and want to extract and ./ it. where should i extract it?
<Innatech> petethe1: have a look here, follow the link to the HOWTO
<tj007s13> Keneo: Does that mean I can log into it with my root login for linux itself?
<pawel> how enable neiberhood in ubuntu ? (earlier i used windows :)
<moonwatcher> the point is the routing on the ubuntu is messed up
<mwalling> ompaul: i am getting a kernal panic. it is not even trying to format.
<Innatech> petethe1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=522401
* moonwatcher knows a bit of networking
<Ax3> anyone have experience with freenx? started it up and the remote screen simply stays black. could use some help plz. :)
<Keneo> tj007s13, if you enable that option in the config file you can
<dougie> probably could but would take forever lol
<dyrne> Ax3: using nomachine client on xp?
<Kazz> pawel: If you have an open "network neighborhood" thing, you should be able to get to it automatically, I think.  Check Places > Network Servers
<moonwatcher> what is that message from avahi about not supporting .local domain?
<ompaul> mwalling, then that is like a problem it is having with the motherboard - so you can do a couple of things there, but first what version are you using
<ed___> hi all, im just installed herd 5, and I was wondering if when beta is released if I will have to reinstall or if I just install all the update if that will be the equivilent. and when stable comes out if i havr to reinstall or if I just have to install all updates?
<moonwatcher> i am not even sure what it is talkign about
<tj007s13> Keneo you are awesome!!
<Ax3> dyrne: yup, i've had it working for the past week, i restarted the ubuntu box just nowto make sure it's not just a qwerk
<moonwatcher> btw, it works ok at work
<ompaul> ed___, please go to #ubuntu+1 for the development version thans
<ompaul> thanks
<dyrne> Ax3: youre in gnome?
<mwalling> ompaul: xubuntu and ubuntu 6.10
<Keneo> tj007s13, just something I had to find out in the past :)
<moonwatcher> diffrent wireless infrastructure
<Ax3> dyrne: yes on the remote machine :)
<ed___> k thanks
<cr4z3d> hello, i have a question about getting my wireless card into monitor mode. i'm only able to get my card to work with WPA using ndiswrapper and NM but can only put it into monitor mode using the prism54 driver. what's the best way to get both of these working? (monitor mode and WPA)
<carlosqueso> ed___ in the past you've been able to just update
<ZepDom> I have 2 drives with Ubuntu installed.  Can someone tell me how to access the contents of the non-boot drive from the booted ubuntu OS?
<mwalling> ompaul: via sp13000 mobo
<ompaul> !bootoptions > mwalling   (see the message from the bot - tell it to ignore all the power management stuff until you get it together a bit more
<moonwatcher> it has to be some incompatibility between my router and ubuntu
<Ax3> nx        4685  0.0  0.2  22272  1316 ?        Ds   16:42   0:00 nxserver -c /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --login
<Ax3> it's definitely running
<Ax3> ah bingo it started up
<Ax3> a reboot actually worked, dyrne !
<JasonDM> ok, so I did what the second link said to do, and I still get no sound ;/
<Keneo> moonwatcher, that is true, have seen it before
<cr4z3d> hello, i have a question about getting my wireless card into monitor mode. i'm only able to get my card to work with WPA using ndiswrapper and NM but can only put it into monitor mode using the prism54 driver. what's the best way to get both of these working? (monitor mode and WPA)
<moonwatcher> Keneo, any suggestions?
<moonwatcher> any idea what actually is going on?
<moonwatcher> how come it was workign fine before?
<ZepDom> I have 2 drives with Ubuntu installed.  Can someone tell me how to access the contents of the non-boot drive from the booted ubuntu OS?
<mwalling> ompaul: i was able to refine my google query while talking. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63134 is talking about my problem
<dyrne> Ax3: sorry i dont know why gnome-session isnt starting but workaround appearantly is to just ssh and start it http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2005-October/002369.html
<Keneo> whel, as I said, I only know I always get it to work by adding the dns server to the dns tab in the network config tool
<cr4z3d> ZepDom, i think you have to mount it
<Keneo> btw, it is really weird
<Keneo> since
<Keneo> if you ping to f.ex google.com it wil resolve the dns
<pancho> Inostdal are you here?
<Keneo> can you confirm that?
<ZepDom> crazed:  how do I do that?
<Ax3> dyrne: it started up following a complete reboot of the remote box, must have been a glitch
<petethe1> can anyone here help out a newbie who has NEVER used any unix-related before and wants to set machine to JOIN, not as a domain-controller but as just a member, but just join a Windows NT network?  more specificaly, any way to do so using 'click here, enter your passowrd' utilieis in the OS shell?  I've never directly messed with any kind of config or ini or command-line file in my life
<Crazytom> OH MY GOD!!!!!  i finally got my wireless card working.  i used the mac address of my ap and used iwconfig eth1 ap 00:18:F8:65:xx:xx then i did a dhclient and it worked
<cr4z3d> ZepDom, not completely sure i'm new to linux but had to do it awhile ago once
<Crazytom> thanks for all the help
<deep> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OuZo> should i download festy 64 or edgy 64? thanks
<deep> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<cr4z3d> is it a ntfs drive?
<deep> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Ax3> enough with the bot!
<Ax3> jesus
<ZepDom> zrazed:  thanks, ill look into it
<deep> Ax3: ?
<dyrne> Ax3: i often do that on vnc ill 'w' to get display then in ssh shell export DISPLAY=:whatever then start flux or xfce
<deep> Ax3: that was like 3 commands? how is that much?
<dyrne> Ax3: ah ok
<riaal> is there any "easy" data encryption apps for ubuntu?
<AlexC_> OuZo: Feisty is the alpha release and it _will_ break, it is not ready for normal use.
* Ax3 hates bot spam
<OuZo> AlexC_: thanks
<Ax3> dyrne: yea thats what i used to do with vncserver under fedora, freenx behaves a bit differently though, need to get used to its behavior
<tehchieftain> anyone know a good guide for installing world of warcraft and running it through wine?
<erUSUL> !wow > tehchieftain
<geeksauce> having trouble installing java... followed the instructions on ubuntu page but it isn't finding all the packages.  can someone help me out?
<Kronuz> Kazz, it worked (the Ubuntu at least)
<Kronuz> I'm in my RAID drive now ;)
<erUSUL> geeksauce: have you enabled multiverse?
<Botamis2> Hi guys
<bluefoxicy> ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu/  <-- quick and dirty way I can mirror this locally and have a local repo?
<^DeL3e7^> ive enabled all sources in mylist
<bluefoxicy> I can ftp it all down
<FidelCapslock> hello! I've installed xubuntu on a USB memory stick, 4GB. My problem is that it seem to be working extremely slow, with file transfere. If anyone could lead me to a an answere on this, I would be most grateful.
<geeksauce> erUSUL, all repos enabled
<bluefoxicy> setting up the repo is what bugs me.
<cr4z3d> can anyone help me get my wireless into monitor mode?
<EADG> !easyubuntu > EADG
<bluefoxicy> I mean... I can tell it it's a CD image or something.
<^DeL3e7^> heh
<Botamis2> Whenever someone gets a chance, I get the error "Failed to start the X server" when i try the cd first time.
<bluefoxicy> deb cdrom[/path/to/downloaded/files]  ?
<Kronuz> LjL, my Vista in the NTFS didn't boot :S
<Kronuz> I got Ubuntu running, but Vista didn't but, it just hung :(
<Botamis2> Anyone available to help?
<Kronuz> (before anything showed, while still at the Starting... message by Grub)
<carlosqueso> Botamis2: does it give you a command line/
<carlosqueso> ?
<shadeofgrey> okay
<erUSUL> geeksauce: and what is the error you are getting? (use pastebin)
<deep> Botamis2: the cd? you mean the livecd?
<Botamis2> in the begining yes Carlos
<Ax3> might need to mess with xorg.conf
<Botamis2> Yes Lice
<Kronuz> can anyone help me figure out if I can make my NTFS work again?
<Botamis2> err
<Botamis2> Live
<predaeus> FidelCapslock, if you have USB1.0 it will be slow. If the computer supports USB2.0 it will be alot better.
<ailean> where's java kept on ubuntu?
<SoulChild> hey all, i want to see all packages that are not included in ubuntu-minimal, gnome-core and xorg, how do i set up this filter ???
<carlosqueso> botamice: after you get tat error too?
<shadeofgrey> would somebody please explain to me why the installation of ubuntu on macbookpro's is still so aprehensibly complicated?
<shadeofgrey> furthermore
<deep> Botamis2: Hmm, how about using the alt. cd?
<shadeofgrey> are the ati video drives fubared still?
<Botamis2> alt cd?
<Jowi> shadeofgrey, what type of cpu and graphic card in that one and which version of ubuntu?
<Botamis2> I went to downloads and I clicked the newest version, 6.10
<Botamis2> burned the cd and away i went
<FidelCapslock> predaeus: thank you for your reply. I have USB 2.0, working great in windows xp and vista. Could this be a problem with configuration of some kind?
<carlosqueso> !alternate | Botamis2
<ubotu> Botamis2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<geeksauce> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9154/
<shadeofgrey> 2ghz intel core duo..  2 gig ram ati x1600
<Botamis2> I just want a normal install.
<shadeofgrey> and a kick ass 24" widescreen dell monitor
<DisabledBobcat> I installed MySQL, PHP4, and Apache last night. PHPMyAdmin works just fine, I can create databases and edit them ect. I cannot connect though, with my own php script. I'm using "mysql_connect("localhost", "uname", "pass") where uname and pass are my username and password. Any ideas?
<Botamis2> So then I would want my Live CD
<predaeus> FidelCapslock, sry don't know.
<carlosqueso> botamis2..but since you can't install with it, you'll need the alternate
<SoulChild> hey all, i want to see all packages that are not included in ubuntu-minimal, gnome-core and xorg, how do i set up this filter ???
<Botamis2> So when I run this Live CD, what do I do in the begining. Oh why's that?
<FidelCapslock> predaeus: thank you anyway!
<erUSUL> geeksauce: in edgy you hace sun-java5-jre the 6 version is only in backports... have you enabled backports...
<carlosqueso> because X isn't workign on the live CD
<erUSUL> ?
<predaeus> you are welcome
<Botamis2> alright and where would i find this alt?
<carlosqueso> Botamis2, where, physically are you?
<deep> !alternate | Botamis2
<ubotu> Botamis2: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<deep> Hmm (:
<Slasherx2> !kvirc
<Botamis2> Indiana
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2871 kB, installed size 8644 kB
<deep> No link there, though. ;<
<deep> Botamis2: w8 :)
<Botamis2> K
<Slasherx2> hey everyone
<carlosqueso> http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ scroll to alternate botamis2
<Jowi> shadeofgrey, the standard edgy desktop cd should install without a problem if you have a MBR partition (slightly more complex with GPT). I don't know about the ati drivers (got a 945GM in the mac mini working flawlessly with accellerated graphics)
<JasonDM> sound still doesn't work ;/
<Botamis2> Thanks man
<Slasherx2> can anyone tell me how come kvirc isn't showing up in apt-get anymore? (it did before, but i messed up ubuntu and had to start again --- thanks ATi, NOT lol)
<carlosqueso> botamis2...you may have to do some manual tweaking to get x to work once you install, but it should at least work
<carlosqueso> yw
<Jowi> shadeofgrey, the edgy version of GRUB is fine. in dapper you would need to install lilo.
<geeksauce> erUSUL, i thought i enabled all repos, but i will double-check
<Botamis2> Alright thanks again
<carlosqueso> np...good luck
<Jowi> shadeofgrey, so, if you plan _not_ to dualboot OSX I would recommend creating a 200MB MBR partition instead of the GPT one.
<Kronuz> hey, is there a way I can force mounting a ntfs partition?
<Lauren1> Is this channel an English channel only?
<Jowi> yes Lauren1
<Kronuz> I shrunk the ntfs partition using ntfsresize and fdisk
<Jowi> Lauren1, other languages are available though
<Kronuz> but now it seems it's no longer working :S
<incorperated> hey
<geeksauce> erUSUL, heh, i had all repos enabled except that and proposed updates.  i'll try again.  ultimately i'm trying to get frostwire to work.
<incorperated> can someone help me with apache
<incorperated> step by step
<incorperated> please
<Jowi> Lauren1, what language do you speak?
<incorperated> im a newb
<Kronuz> anyone has any idea how I can try to recover it?
<slawson> incorperated,
<Kazz> Kronuz: The partition was made with vista, wasn't it?
<erUSUL> geeksauce: the 6 version is in backports
<Lauren1> I can do English and French
<incorperated> yeah slawson
<slawson> Open a terminal type sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> !backports > geeksauce
<Kronuz> Kazz, yep
<Lauren1> This my first attemp at using Gaim
<Jowi> Lauren1, stay here for english or /join #ubuntu-fr for french support
<slawson> after that is complete type sudo apt-get install apache
<likwidtek> hey guys, I would like some tips on installing applications under WINE.  Is it possible to integrate WINE with the UI so if I double click an EXE file it will auto WINE it?  Or do I need to always drop to the terminal?
<Kronuz> Kazz, but I used ntfsresize 1.13.1 (supposedly with Vista support)
<Lauren1> How can I follow my thread all is going so fast
<incorperated> slawson is there a private room
<incorperated> we can go to
<incorperated> to many people
<Kazz> Kronuz: I think it should be recoverable, but I don't remember how...I hope there wasn't important data on there already that wasn't backed up though...
<Jowi> Lauren1, that is a problem when it's busy in here :)
<milanm> hi guys, anyone knows of any ubuntu equivalent of windoze "SQL Navigator" ?
<Kronuz> <.<
<Kronuz> >.>
<hypn0> with over 1000 people,, its going pretty slow :-))
<Kronuz> there might be some important data (maybe not much, but I can't remember)
<Lauren1> Thank you jowi
<JasonDM> ;[
<Kazz> milanm: There are probably several options...I haven't gone looking for one yet though, so I dunno' what's best...
<Jowi> Lauren1, de rien
<erUSUL> Lauren1: those talking to you will prepend ypur name to the phrase and most irc clients will highlight those lines
<JasonDM> someone care to help me set up my m-audio revo 5.1 card and ubuntu to work together?
<incorperated> slawson
<disposable> i'm trying to stop apache2 from displaying its version and my distro name. i've added 'ServerTokens Prod' into httpd.conf and restarted /etc/init.d/apache2 but to no avail. what am i missing?
<Kazz> Kronuz: Yuck...you should always make backups, especially before doing weird things like setting up RAID or resizing partitions...
<geeksauce> while that is downloading, can someone help me out with a screen resolution problem?  i know my video card can do better and right now it won't go any higher than 1024x768
<JasonDM> geeksauce, me too
<UT_Guest_765> HELP! Im going insane, been rebooting for 2 hours now! I get a resolution error each time I try to enter Ubuntu! I cant even eneter the command thingy(alt+ctrl+f1) without the screen being scrambled! Help!
<Kronuz> Kazz, I didn't think it was that dangerous :P
<Lauren1> I installed Ubuntu on a preformatted FAT32 drive. The volume name is SCRUB. Is there a way to eother delete this or rename it
<Jowi> ubotu, tell geeksauce about resolution
<likwidtek> hey guys, I would like some tips on installing applications under WINE.  Is it possible to integrate WINE with the UI so if I double click an EXE file it will auto WINE it?  Or do I need to always drop to the terminal?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: what version did you install? might try feisty or dapper instead
<carlosqueso> UT_Guest: cann you boot into a recovery mode from grub and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<boredandblogging> milanm, have you tried squirrel sql? it works pretty well
<carlosqueso> ?
<Kazz> Kronuz: It's never been a safe thing, really...it's usually not too dangerous, but still, I would be worried about possibly losing important data...
<erUSUL> Lauren1: maybe gparted can set partitons labels i do not know for sure
<incorperated> can someone help me with apache
<JasonDM> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<incorperated> step by step
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: feisty is pretty stable
<incorperated> please
<UT_Guest_765> dyrne: edgy
<disposable> dyrne, feisty is buggy like hell
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: soo alt-ctrl-f2 you cant login?
<UT_Guest_765> dyrne:or edge
<Kronuz> Kazz, so there are ways to recover/fix the NTFS volume?
<geeksauce> Jowi, thanks for the link.  i figured that whole thing would have been fixed in edgy. (i had the problem in hoary and breezy)
<Lauren1> erUSUL: I have looked at gparted. Nothing there for this option
<moonwatcher> Keneo: should i wait for a bugfix? should i get a new router? a new computer a diffrent os? install openwrt on the router?
<moonwatcher> a clue?
<dyrne> disposable: i didnt run into problems in herd3 or 4 havent upgraded to 5 though
<incorperated> anyone
<incorperated> can help
<incorperated> someone
<Keneo> moonwatcher, you should get it to work
<Kazz> Kronuz: There might be...I read something about recovering from a messed up resizing of an ntfs partition recently, but I've read so many pages I can't tell ya where I saw it... :(
<carlosqueso> !repeat | incorperated
<ubotu> incorperated: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jowi> Lauren1, "parted" should be able to name partitions
<Slasherx2> :\
<dyrne> disposable: well small lib issues and some binary problems and nvidia had to install manually but other than that
<UT_Guest_765> dyrne: alt+ctrl+f2 during the loading sequence and nothing happens. if I hit alt+ctrl+f1 tho I enter some dos-look-a-like, but when its ready to be used the screen gets scrabled!
<Kazz> Probably on linux-ntfs.org I'm guessing, but I'm not sure...
<milanm> boredandblogging, didn't try anything yet. Fishing for options. Have 10 remote Oracle databases, would like to know what's good.
<Keneo> moonwatcher, you should use a public dns server, or a dns provided by your isp
<Kronuz> Kazz, it says I should run chkdsk /f
<disposable> dyrne, try expert install of 64bit version. i've submitted so many bugs that i've now given up on it...
<Kazz> You could ask in their forum if you can't find anything else...
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: you have to give it a bit more time to boot i think
<incorperated> ok
<giod> can someone help me set up dual monitors
<milanm> thanks for suggestions, evereyone
<incorperated> sorry
<Kronuz> but I can't boot
<Keneo> moonwatcher, that is what your router does anyway I guess
<Lauren1> Jowi: thank you I will look further in gparted I guess its the same a parted?
<boredandblogging> milanm, I've used squirrel for informix dbs on windows and linux, works fine
<Slasherx2> anyone have any idea how i would go about installing kvirc?
<Jowi> Lauren1, it is not the same
<dmb062082> any idea why browsing the interrnet (only browsing) is so slow?
<dyrne> disposable: i have great regard for you 64bit users.  i wont be using it till you guys sort everything out :)
<Slasherx2> dmb062082: which browser?
<Popoi> do someone use gift (apollon, giftoxic) here? I need help compilin fasttrack plugin form source
<dmb062082> NY...
<Kazz> Kronuz: Sorry, I really can't remember what they said they did...and there's no guarantee that it'd work, but hopefully you can find something about it and get it fixed... :(
<disposable> dyrne, :)
<erUSUL> Lauren1: install mtools and use the malbel command
<dmb062082> ANY.... ff or he other two big ones
<Lauren1> Jowi: I will try and come back later. Bye
<carlosqueso> Slasherx2: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<erUSUL> Lauren1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1948105
<UT_Guest_765> dyrne, as soon as the command(dos thingy) has loaded and I can start typing it gets scrmbed to the point where it doesnt look like letters anymore.
<dmb062082> forgive my typin
<dmb062082> keyboard is failing
<tehchieftain> what kind of icon files does ubuntu use?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: wait until you can use f2.
<posingaspopular> dmb062082: what are youn looking for? sorry i didnt read above.
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: if that doesnt work honestly it might be easier to use dapper and then upgrade to feister a month or 2 from now
<Slasherx2> weird
<disposable> tehchieftain, /usr/share/pixmaps
<Slasherx2> works fine for me... wireless or wired?
<dmb062082> my browsing speeds..... page loads  only are very slow
<Gesu1> hey there is it possible to make a program (like GAIM instant messenger for example) to automatically launch on start up and minimize (and join #ubuntu)?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: theres too many possiblities to troubleshoot without access
<dmb062082> my download speed is ust fine
<Jowi> !ipv6 | dmb062082
<ubotu> dmb062082: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<UT_Guest_765> dyrne: I never can. if I wait until ubuntu has loaded, the screen goes black and from then on no alt+ctrl-commands work
<Slasherx2> strange
<giod> can someone help me set up dual monitors
<tobyr> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu and XP installed on the same drive as a Dual Boot, can I make my Linux Partition bigger safely?
<dmb062082> ty
<tehchieftain> gesu1, i was wondering the same thing.
<carlosqueso> UT_Guest_765: you should be able to choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<carlosqueso> hit escape when gbooting
<UT_Guest_765> carl: yes
<Gesu1> so there's not like a 'startup' folder like in windows?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: hit 'e' key at boot prompt and add this to the end of the kernel line: 'init=/bin/sh'  hit enter then the b button to boot. when you are at a # prompt type 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<geeksauce> Jowi, i am using nVidia drivers so i followed those instructions and i assume i need to restart x.  what's the command for that?
<dyrne> UT_Guest_765: might work
<carlosqueso> try that, and then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the command line after you log in
<kimiks> chi pu darmi una mano
<kimiks> ?
<baronerik> hi gnutella thinks my version is very old. how can i upgrade it?
<kimiks> in italiano
<kimiks> ?
<UT_Guest_765> ok, thank you both. gonna try it.
<erUSUL> !it > kimiks
<Kazz> tobyr: You can, but resizing partitions isn't completely safe, so back up your important data if you do it.
<Jowi> geeksauce, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart.
<carlosqueso> !it | kimiks
<ubotu> kimiks: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tobyr> Kaz
<tobyr> Ive got no important data
<tobyr> So heh :)
<tobyr> Can I use partitionmagic?
<kimiks> grazie per l'aiuto
<tehchieftain> anyone know how to make gaim auto join irc channels?
<tobyr> Or is there a better app?
<Kazz> tobyr: Yeah, it should be able to do it.
<tobyr> Thankyou Kazz
<Kazz> tobyr: But seriously, if you're gonna' be upset if you lose things, back it up!
<Slasherx2> tehchieftain: kvirc is good for an irc client, but im currently stuck as how to install it lol
<Kazz> Just in case.
<tobyr> Ok
<tobyr> Thanks :)
<Kazz> np :)
<tehchieftain> is it a linux irc client?
<moonwatcher> Keneo: that doesnt make much sense as the router caches those queries
<tehchieftain> hell, im just going to get mirc and run it in wine
<erUSUL> tehchieftain: xchat
<carlosqueso> Slasherx2, just type sudo apt-get install kvirc at a command prompt
<Kazz> tehchieftain: Xchat's good. :)
<moonwatcher> well a normal router should, will have openwrt on it soon, hopefully this whole thing will be gone
<Kazz> Or at least I think it is.
<tehchieftain> xchat? anything like mirc?
<Kazz> Yeah, kinda'.
<Slasherx2> carlesoriol: i did, not found :(
<varkatope_> hi
<Jowi> tehchieftain, better
<Kazz> I think so too. :)
<carlosqueso> Slasherx2, do you have universe enabled?
<Slasherx2> E: Couldn't find package kvirc
<schasi> Hi there
<Slasherx2> i have no idea probably not
<JasonDM> sound still doesn't work
<tehchieftain> in xchat can you join multiple servers at once?
<schasi> How to best install xen and nvidia at the same time?
<JasonDM> tehchieftain, yes
<erUSUL> !repos > Slasherx2
<Slasherx2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jowi> tehchieftain, yes
<tehchieftain> alright, ill check it out
<Jowi> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<tehchieftain> !xchat
<Slasherx2> thanks i will have a look at that
<baronerik> anyone knows how to upgrade gnutella ?
<erUSUL> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<geeksauce> Jowi, that did not work. would running the autoconfiguration script again help?  i'm hesitant because i'm using Nvidia drivers
<xethx96> Hello all
<carlosqueso> slasherx2: type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make it look like http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Jowi> geeksauce, I'm unsure when it comes to nvidia. Might be that a kernel module for your card has been installed. a reboot might be necessary
<xethx96> im brand new to linux and im trying to make it so my netgear wireless pci card will work
<moonwatcher> Keneo: anyway every time i reconnect or dhcp lease times out i get 192.168.1.1, which again makes sense, and since it is a standard firmware on the router at the moment, nothing much i can do about it
<Kazz> Gotta' go for a while, see you all later. :)
<Jowi> !nvidia | geeksauce
<ubotu> geeksauce: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kazz> ...or some of you, anyway.
<geeksauce> Jowi, i had to reboot because i don't know how to restart x once it shuts down.
<xethx96> can anyone please tell me?
<dyrne> xethx96: best bet usually is to search ubuntuforums.org for your model card. you can usually find a howto
<Keneo> moonwatcher, yes, you get 192.168.1.1 as your ip adres, but this doesn't have to do a thing with which dns server you are going to use?
<carlosqueso> geeksauce: just type sudo gdm or sudo startx
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<geeksauce> Jowi, i already have those drivers
<Slasherx2> hey, thanks, i think i found it now you mention universe thingy
<posingaspopular> geeksauce: ^
<dyrne> xethx96: and of course ask here
<Slasherx2> :D
<darkcommon> how I can install an splash for booting of Beryl
<xethx96> ok
<carlosqueso> slasherx2 great! enjoy
<xethx96> im new to linux
<Jowi> geeksauce, I've only installed one nvidia card in my life (worked fine but still). I don't think I'm the right person to ask.
<moonwatcher> Keneo: worng, i get 192.168.1.100 as my ip address, or something similar. 192.168.1.1 is the router which is also defualt gateway and dns
<darkcommon> carlosqueso ers espanol?+
<giod> Can someone please help me set up dual monitors
<Slasherx2> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xethx96> iv got anetgear WG511 v2 pci card and im trying to get it to work so i have internet
<thingy> grrr I demand you all stop using the word thingy ... its making my xchat window flash! :-(
<carlosqueso> darkcommon...nope, internet nick from when worked at chuck e. cheeses
<geeksauce> Jowi, ok.  thanks anyway.  i'll try some stuff and if i still can't get it to work i'll start asking around
<Slasherx2> word thingy?
<Slasherx2> lol
<Slasherx2> oh lmao
<darkcommon> oh... OK
<carlosqueso> sorry
<Slasherx2> sorry haha
<moonwatcher> Keneo : the router IS the dns, of course it uses the isp's dns which it gets in turn when it negotiated the ppp connection (PPPoA) but it caches dns queries
<xethx96> soo...?
<darkcommon> no problem, I talk english... well
<xethx96> anyone goint to help?
<giod> can anyone?
<erUSUL> !wifi > xethx96
<dyrne> xethx96: http://e-lehmann.de/index.php/2006/12/23/wlan-on-ubuntu-via-netgear-wg511v2/  might help
<giod> :(
<giod> no one will help me :(
<carlosqueso> !repeat | giod
<ubotu> giod: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slasherx2> xethx96: is your wireless card recognised by ubuntu
<Jowi> giod, have you tried here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<Keneo> moonwatcher, I don't get your problem, your router is 192.168.1.1, ok, you are 192.168.1.60 (f.ex) you put a public dns server in system, administration, network, tab dns, and let 192.168.1.1 in there either. So, now your ip won't change, the dhcp server won't change that dns server (or does it?) and your router will keep it's ip, what is the prob?
<giod> yea
<DisabledBobcat> :) I figured out my php/mysql problem
<aos> hey
<giod> i dont really get it
<aos> what repository i need to add to instal skype?
<giod> cause i dont know if i need this dmx or chromium or what
<geeksauce> still can't figure out how to fix my screen resolution after installing nvidia drivers...help!
<carlosqueso> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free aos
<aos> ty
<carlosqueso> of course without the aos on the end
<aos> hehe
<Slasherx2> lol
<moonwatcher> Keneo: i have to remove the 192,168.1.1 and replace it with say 141.1.1.1, otherwise it doesnt work, and then again, it goes back to 192,1681.1.1 everytime i reconnect, its a laptop, at east once a day it reconnects, take it to work com eback home
<Jowi> !skype | aos
<ubotu> aos: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Keneo> you don't have to remove 192.168.1.1
<dyrne> geeksauce: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     no scroll down to the bottom and edit the entry for default 24. if you dont have a gui use sudo nano instead of gksudo gedit
<moonwatcher> what i did now is increase dhcp lease to 72 hours so at least i get to keep the manual dns
<giod> Jowi: yes i have tried there
<Keneo> moonwatcher, you don't have to remove 192.168.1.1
<moonwatcher> Keneo: still thats not a permanent solution
<Jowi> giod, what graphic card do you have?
<Keneo> ok
<giod> Jowi: nvidia
<chief> muheaheah
<tehchieftain> yey
<moonwatcher> i dont want to go to a public dn for evry request
<tehchieftain> got it working
<Keneo> moonwatcher, can you tell me if dns get's resolved if you ping ubuntu.com
<moonwatcher> i mean what do i have a outer for???
<Keneo> with the not working settings
<Jowi> giod, think it's called twinview
<moonwatcher> Keneo: wil try now. brb (probebly make me dissconnect)
<tehchieftain> is there a way i can set a certain task to be done on connecting to an irc server with xchat
<geeksauce> dyrne, edit it to say what?
<tehchieftain> like a perform or something
<riaal> anyone uses a password organizer?
<giod> Jowi: i know its called twinview
<Keneo> since, I got this weird situation where ping does resolve dns, but other aplications (like irc client/firefox) don't
<giod> Jowi: i just dont know how to set it up
<moonwatcher> Keneo: wait
<Keneo> k
<moonwatcher> i think your right
<moonwatcher> pink works
<moonwatcher> firefox irc dont
<moonwatcher> right
<Keneo> let's fill a bug then :)
<dyrne> geeksauce: "" "" ""  the resolution in quotes it trys from left to right so highest first to lowest
<moonwatcher> i am not sure how to ven begin to explain all this
<moonwatcher> :)
<Keneo> had this probrlem with a friend of mine, will ask him wich router he uses
<duckie> /leav
<Vilhelms> I downloaded electric sheep and got it to run correctly but I'm trying to get it to run as a screen saver. So I made a .desktop file, and if I double click the .desktop filei t loads electric sheep just fine but to set it as a screen saver I drag & dropped the file to gnome-screensaver and restaretd the app, selected Electric Sheep as the screen saver but it does not show a preview. If I hit preview itj ust shows me a gray window, and if I set it as my bac
<Vilhelms> kground it just fades to black. Any ideas on how i could fix that?
<moonwatcher> Keneo: must have somethign to do with the messgae about .local coming from the avahi...
<Keneo> moonwatcher, can you give me your routers specs?
<Jowi> giod, well as I told geeksauce I don't know alot about nvidia cards. this should give you the info you need to get started https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<moonwatcher> Keneo: its a linksys ADSL2MUE
<geeksauce> dyrne, what's the next up from 1024x768?  i know it ends in 1024...forgot the beginning number though :P
<moonwatcher> will have openwrt on it as soon as the 2.6 branch for AR7 will be working
<Keneo> avahi
<Keneo> ?
<AlteredBeast> just a quick question: is there a chkconfig alternative for debian/ubunutu? (I'm coming mostly from the RH camp)
<moonwatcher> currently running stock (meaning crap) firmware
<yomm_> lol , trying out this Iranian Debian distro , it's very nice !
<yomm_> parsix :)
<Jowi> geeksauce, 1280x1024 is next up
<yomm_> Debian is conquering the world :)
<adam_lw> Hello-- can anyone explain why Firefox doesn't respect menu theme settings from gtkrc?
<geeksauce> Jowi thanks
<carlosqueso> adam_lw cause firefox uses it's own engine iirc
<Jowi> adam_lw, firefox toolbar is not is not gtk based...?
<Keneo> moonwatcher, I have seen this problem on a fresh install of 6.10 64bit
<Botamis2> Hi does anyone know if there is another download link that i can get the alt ver. of ubuntu 6.10?
<adam_lw> Doesn't seem to be... I have a Vista-like setup running where the menubar in Gnome apps is white text on blue, but Firefox makes black text on blue... i.e. nearly unreadable
<tehchieftain> how do i select a certain resolution to boot with?  i need 1280x800, i added it to my xorg.
<Vilhelms> I downloaded electric sheep and got it to run correctly but I'm trying to get it to run as a screen saver. So I made a .desktop file, and if I double click the .desktop filei t loads electric sheep just fine but to set it as a screen saver I drag & dropped the file to gnome-screensaver and restaretd the app, selected Electric Sheep as the screen saver but it does not show a preview. If I hit preview itj ust shows me a gray window, and if I set it as my bac
<Vilhelms> kground it just fades to black. Any ideas on how i could fix that?
<geeksauce> Jowi, when i ran that command to restart x, i got a screen with a flashing underscore and no command would work at all, even basic ones.  it would just give me flashing underscore.
<Jowi> tehchieftain, you set the framebuffer resolution (see !framebuffer)
<whonicca> how do u upload to usenet on linux?
<Albert_> everytime i try to launch add/remove it says failed to check for installed and avaible applications...and something about a major failure of the software management system...whats wrong?
<NineTails> sup?
<Albinotux> Hello, I've installed berryl, and now when I first get into gnome, the "window manager" setup screen hangs, any suggestions?
<tehchieftain> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<carlosqueso> Botamis2: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download and scroll to alternate after choosing your mirror
<NineTails> ?
<riaal> what do you ppl think is the best DC client?
<moonwatcher> Keneo: i want sure what was going on, so i did  afresh install of fiesty herd 5 last night
<moonwatcher> this is reproduced
<adam_lw> jowi Doesn't seem to be... I have a Vista-like setup running where the menubar in Gnome apps is white text on blue, but Firefox makes black text on blue... i.e. nearly unreadable
<Jowi> geeksauce, yeah, it does that sometimes.
<Albert_> everytime i try to launch add/remove it says failed to check for installed and avaible applications...and something about a major failure of the software management system...whats wrong?   can someone help me please?
<geeksauce> Jowi, heh...sometimes?  any reason?
<adam_lw> carlosqueso I figured that had to be the case... can I trick it somehow?
<carlosqueso> Albert_ are you connected to the internet?
<Albert_> yes
<ailean> guys - i installed bittyrant and it loaded up fine but it's not downloading feisty.iso - is ubuntu blocking my bittorrent port?
<Jowi> geeksauce, don't know. happens for me as well now and then. doesn't seem to follow any pattern.
<carlosqueso> adam_lw, get a lighter theme from addons.mozilla.org
<mlaci> i've just upgraded to a core 2 duo and using edgy. i want smp, but it's not clear to me which kernel package should i install. anybody can help me?
<giod> Jowi: ive followed that and it still dosent work
<geeksauce> Jowi, hmm.  well, i will try restarting the whole system this time.  back in a few.
<Jowi> geeksauce, I usually restart by going to console, log in and use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" followed by "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<carlosqueso> Albert_ then paste the results of cat /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url
<Jowi> giod, can't help you any further i'm afraid. no experience with that hardware.
<Keneo> moonwatcher, I'm off
<Keneo> bey
<Keneo> X
<Keneo> going to see to fill bug tomorow :)
<adam_lw> carlosqueso That would work, but do you think there's any way to make it respect gtkrc settings so I don't have a mashup of window styles?
<Albert_> Carlos it says access denied
<carlosqueso> adam_lw...your guess is as good as mine..I just found a theme that went with my setup
<carlosqueso> Albert_, sorry put sudo in front of the command
<adam_lw> carlosqueso Thanks m8
<Albert_> o
<carlosqueso> sorry I couldn't help more
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@jennifer.anistor.and.sandra.bullok.are.hot-hot-chicks.info]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Albert_> ok..it says command not found
<kessel> hi
<alexboy> evening, all
<bruenig> !howdy | alexboy
<ubotu> alexboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kmaynard> jeez, all that to say hi?
<JasonDM> sounds still doesn't work ;[
* alexboy can't wait until Ubuntu fixes audio
<alexboy> lol
<carlosqueso> Albert_ you typed sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<JasonDM> audio was working the last time I used ubuntu
<JasonDM> (5.10, I believe)
<geeksauce> gah...still can't get video to work right with nvidia drivers.
<alexboy> always found Linux audio rather backwards. and am coming up against it again now
<kmaynard> i've got a soundblaster, works great
<JasonDM> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alexboy> thanks, JasonDM
<kmaynard> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<GionnyBoss> how can I set up an nfs server on Ubuntu Edgy? can you suggest me a guide, please?
<riqz> Hey fellas i need to have a script that enables me to run this command: wine z:/media/hda1/programmi/dc++/dcplusplus.exe          where do i start
<Vaalth> hey, how can i burn an iso image from the command line?
<VII> hiya! Im back! And Im inside now! :D
<bruenig> riqz, what is the name of this script?
<Vaalth> im kind of a noob so something really automated would be nice :P
<bruenig> Vaalth, cd or dvd
<Vaalth> cd
<geeksauce> oops, edited wrong line.  restart and hopefully third time's the charm.
<JasonDM> hmmmm
<bruenig> Vaalth, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever nameofiso.iso
<Albert_> ok it worked what do i do now
<riqz> bruenig no i just need that command to happen when i click a shortcut for example. I dont know where to start
<Vaalth> by default if i have one cd drive would it be dev=/dev/hdc ?
<bruenig> riqz, right what do you want the name of the script to be
<Vaalth> or is there a way to check?
<VII> My windows are moving really laggy, and when I scroll in firefox its laggy aswell. I bet its my graphics drivers. WHen I install windows its always like this before I install them. What to do?
<bruenig> Vaalth, yeah probably
<Vaalth> thanks :))
<JasonDM> anyone know where firefox stores it's user profiles?
<carlosqueso> Albert_ paste it into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and put the url it gives you here
<riqz> bruenig DC++
<bruenig> riqz, here is what the script should look like, if you need any other help as to how to make it executable or put it in the path, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9163/
<Albert_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9164/     there ya go
<JasonDM> anyone else have an m-audio revolution 5.1 soundcard?
<VII> My windows are moving really laggy, and when I scroll in firefox its laggy aswell. I bet its my graphics drivers. WHen I install windows its always like this before I install them. What to do?
<redblue`> sup?
<geeksauce> ok, this is getting frustrating.  would someone be able to walk me through the possible problems and their respective solutions to the resolution not working right with nVidia drivers?
<gyaresu> VII: What gfx card do you have?
<redblue`> ??
<VII> Im not sure =|
<riqz> bruenig where do i type that tho
<bruenig> riqz, you put that into a text document
<carlosqueso> Albert_ make it look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9165/ and see if that helps
<raven3x7> i was wondering are certain ports blocked from somewhere that altering rulis in firesarter wont change?
<riqz> bruenig ok and then when i click it it does the command?
<gyaresu> VII: Ok. Then open a terminal and type 'lspci' (withouth quotes). Then paste it to pastebin.
<bruenig> riqz, you will need to make it executable by doing "chmod +x textfilename"
<OuZo> what is the best tool to do UML diagrams in? thanks
<bruenig> riqz, then clicking it should work
<VII> gyaresu: ok, will try..ehm, ho do I open up a terminal? (hates my noobiness)
<riqz> bruenig in a terminal right>?
<bruenig> riqz, right
<bruenig> VII, applications>accessories>terminal
<giod> can someone that knows wht there doing help me set up twinview
<xethx96> ok im back
<Steve_C2> Hi everyone. I'm having a problem with my screen saver not always working. Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<geeksauce> anyone for help with nvidia driver problems?
<riaal> anyone have a sugestion to a dc client for ubuntu?
<billy> what's up?
<xethx96> umm i have a bit of a problem, i dont have the installation cd for my wireless card and  in wireless-tools i cant find the inf file
<loquitus_of_borg> I am wondering. I have a process running that, whenever it runs, seems to cause the system's free memory to dwindle down to 2 MB or so and then the process becomes non-functional. The process only seems to be taking 5 MB according to top but it causes 40 MB or so of system memory to vanish. When I close the process, that lost system memory does not come back... what's the deal?
<gyaresu> bruenig: Thanks.
<VII> gyaresu, bruenig: I have copied all the text I got, now what?
<riqz> bruenig : hmmm its not executing
<gyaresu> !pastebin | VII
<ubotu> VII: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ailean> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<sg2000> Hell
<sg2000> sorry
<sg2000> lo
<bruenig> riqz, where do you want this script to be at, on the desktop? in /usr/local/bin or what?
<ailean> how well would people here trust ntfs-3g?
<sg2000> hello
<xethx96> can someone help me please
<riqz> bruenig : ah fixed ty
<ailean> !ask | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gyaresu> !ask | xethx96
<xethx96> umm
<JasonDM> if ntfs-3g is what i'm using right now to look at my ntfs partitions, then I trust it greatly
<bruenig> !anyone | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<VII> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9166/
<ailean> JasonDM, but is it?
<JasonDM> I don't know
<xethx96> i have a netgear wg 511 v2 card and well... i cant get it to work
<sg2000> I am not sure how set up my wusb11 v 1
<ailean> Can anyone here comment on ntfs-3g?
<JasonDM> i'm more worried about getting sound to work
<geeksauce> i can't get my nvidia drivers to work with the resolution i want, can someone help me with that?
<gyaresu> ailean: It's good and doesn't break anything.
<VII> nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra/GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a2)
<xethx96> ...
<gyaresu> xethx96: Is it a wg511t by any chance?
<ailean> gyaresu, thanks - last time i checked it was really dodgy
<xethx96> nope
<xethx96> its a g
<Albert_> like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9167/
<gyaresu> ailean: Really. I've been using it since beta and have never had any probs... Or heard of any.
<raven3x7> ugh i cant open port 6891
<VII> gyaresu, bruenig: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra/GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a2)
<cafuego_> xethx96: What chipset has it got?
<xethx96> prism
<xethx96> 54
<xethx96> i think
<carlosqueso> Albert_ exactly, did it work?
<cafuego_> it would help if you were sure ;-)
<gyaresu> !wifi | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xethx96> 1 sec
<JasonDM> this is really turning into a pain
<raven3x7> anyone can help "iptables v1.3.5: invalid TCP port/service `6890-6900' specified"
<carlosqueso> Albert_ you may also try removing the "us." from each line
<ailean> gyaresu, i'll trust you then - i've no first hand experience of it at all. thanks
<carlosqueso> Albert_ however, I've unfortunately got to get back to my real job :-( so good luck
<jacob_> Hello all i am trying to install apples Darwin Streaming Server vers 5.5.3 on ubuntu 6.10 edgy and it installs but i can not run some of the files to run the server and there is a Chown: qtss 'invalid user' thing too, please help me?
<carlosqueso> post at www.ubuntuforums.org if you still have problems
<xethx96> marvell
<geeksauce> ubuntu's drivers support the correct resolution, but nvidia's don't.  however, ubuntu's drivers won't work with beryl.
<gyaresu> ailean: Well you could always search for stories where it broke something. Report back if you find any. That would be interesting.
<xethx96> is the chipset
<Nafet> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu on my PC, it's pretty old...
<GionnyBoss> how can I share a folder with NFS? I get "Permission denied" from the client.
<bruenig> Nafet, what is the problem and what are the specs, you may want to consider exubuntu
<bruenig> s/exubuntu/xubuntu/
<cafuego_> xethx96: http://verens.com/archives/2005/02/21/installing-a-netgear-wg511-v2-marvell-chipset-in-linux/
<raven3x7> this is really weird. i got the command right but port 6891 is still closed
<gyaresu> xethx96: Have you checked the wifi docs etc. You need to tell us what you've done already so we can help. Are you new to all this or do you have just one specific question etc.
<VII> bruenig, you know what I should do to fix my graphics lagg?
<cafuego_> ndiswrapper is pretty much your only hope.
<chupachichi> Necesito ayuda...quiero compartir carpetas con Windows y Ubuntu me pide Password
<bruenig> VII, I have integrated out of the box working graphics
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nafet> I have a live CD of Ubuntu 6.06.1 lts
<xethx96> im brand new to linux
<joe_> cafuego  what wireless card ?
<cafuego_> joe_: marvell libertas
<Nafet> the computer was made from scratch
<ubuntu> hello for all!
<Nafet> well, as scratch as I can get
<VII> bruenig, what do you mean? that it should work?
<chupachichi> hello
<bigjohnto> hello how can i force ypserver to update gid of all users currently logged in?
<bruenig> VII, I mean to say that I have no experience because of my setup working automagically
<gyaresu> xethx96: Cool. You may want to start with the channel topic links first then...
<bigjohnto> so how can i forced the NIS server to update the GID of all currently logged in NIS clients?
<Jowi> Nafet, what are its specs?
<VII> bruenig, ok, thanx tho. hmhmhm
<cafuego_> !repeat > bigjohnto
<gonzoism> i want to put the ubuntu build tools for herd5 on disk so i can install them and build ndiswrapper so i can have net afterwards.  where do i get the herd5 packages ?
<Nafet> well that's a problem. I am just not too sure, give me a minute I'll try to find some info on it.
<Megaqwerty> Can someone point me to a guide showing how I can set up my laptop as an ad-hoc server?
<Megaqwerty> (to share files without an AP)
<Giod_> can some one help me setup twinview
<gonzoism> MegaQwerty  ad-hoc is pretty easy
<Jordan_U> All of my DNS resolutions are very slow for some reason?
<bruenig> gonzoism, probably http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<gyaresu> Giod_: Still going with that eh?
<Megaqwerty> gonzoism: wohoo
<geeksauce> would someone be willing to take a look at my xorg.conf file to see if i have everything set right?
<gonzoism> megaQwerty  iwconfig
<Jowi> Nafet, would be nice to know: CPU, RAM, video card, NIC.
<Giod_> gyaresu: yes
<bigjohnto> cafuego: honestly it would first help if i repeated myself!
<gonzoism> thanks bruenig
<gonzoism> megaQwerty  need more info than that ?
<gyaresu> Two cards/ two monitors isn't it?
<VII> My windows are moving really laggy, and when I scroll in firefox its laggy aswell. I bet its my graphics drivers. When I install windows its always like this before I install the drivers. What to do?
<Giod_> gyaresu: at least my other monitor owrk now
<Giod_> works*
<gonzoism> VII  what graphic card ?
<Nafet> I'm working on it jowi
<Megaqwerty> gonzoism: I'm assuming that the man page will enlighten me?
<Nafet> : /
<gyaresu> !repeat | VII
<ubotu> VII: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gonzoism> megaqwerty  yep.
<Megaqwerty> cool, thanks
<Jordan_U> geeksauce, What makes you think it wouldn't be? It's hard to just look at an xorg.conf and see if it's correct without knowing more about the problem.
<gonzoism> megaQwerty  let me know if you need more info
<kimmern> Hey! I was just messing around with beryl settings when I chose "force xgl" on rendering options..had the choice between nvidia and aiglx...now beryl wont work, and i cant get into the rendeing options menu, to choose again..anything i can do?
<bruenig> VII, the windows were laggy for me too in gnome, then I went to xubuntu and it all cleared up. Firefox scrolling is still laggy though
<gyaresu> !nvidia | VII
<ubotu> VII: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VII> sorry if I repeated it to quickly. :)
<Megaqwerty> gonzoism: sweet! Thanks a lot!
<jacob_> Hello all i am trying to install apples Darwin Streaming Server vers 5.5.3 on ubuntu 6.10 edgy and it installs but i can not run some of the files to run the server and there is a Chown: qtss 'invalid user' thing too, please help me?
<Nafet> Looking still...
<xethx96> ok
<Jowi> Nafet, no rush
<xethx96> iv found the stuff
<VII> coo, thanx
<xethx96> iv come to this code...
<geeksauce> Jordan_U, i can tell you all you want about the problem... simply asking for help and stating the problem wasn't getting me anywhere in here
<xethx96> http://verens.com/archives/2005/02/21/installing-a-netgear-wg511-v2-marvell-chipset-in-linux/
<gyaresu> VII: I didn't see that you'd posted the card type. My fault.
<xethx96> woops
<gyaresu> !envy | VII
<ubotu> VII: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<matej_> how to make alt-tab in ubuntu? not ctrl alt d but realy alt-tab (changing resolution)?
<Jordan_U> geeksauce, Ok, what's the problem?
<FLSimpsonKPT> Does anyone know of a way that I can install a Flash Player for an x86_64 system?
<Giod_> gyaresu: but the other monitor just mimicks and i want a extended desktop
<xethx96> apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<xethx96> i dont understand this code...
<gyaresu> VII: Probably envy is the best way for you.
<VII> hmm
<xethx96> mostly the $(uname -r)
<bruenig> xethx96, it is installing three packages
<bruenig> xethx96, do uname -r in the terminal, then you will get it
<cafuego_> haha, funny
<gyaresu> Giod_: I imagine you've been trying different settings?
<gonzoism> xethx96  whatever is in the parenthesis gets ran and the output gets put there
#ubuntu 2007-03-08
<geeksauce> Jordan_U, after installing nvidia drivers for my card, the resolution won't go as high as it would with the linux drivers.
<Megaqwerty> gonzoism: wow, it is easy! Thanks!
<gyaresu> Giod_: An xorg.conf would be helpful
<gonzoism> megaQwerty  happy to help
<FLSimpsonKPT> can I install a flashplayer for a x64 version of ubuntu?
<Giod_> gyaresu: you want a copy of mine?
<bruenig> FLSimpsonKPT, you mean plugin?
<hanbush> hello, i just switched to ubuntu, its my first time using linux, whats a good mp3 manager for ubuntu, something similiar to itunes or winamp?
<FLSimpsonKPT> bruenig, yes for Firefox
<bruenig> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xethx96> i ger a could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<geeksauce> hanbush, i use xmms...it's almost exactly like winamp
<Nafet> My father made the computer from parts that were given to him at his tech. school, there aren't any labels or names anywhere on or in it.
<gyaresu> Giod_: Pastebin yours.
<Nafet> hmm...
<tritoch> hanbush: amarok is a fanfavorite
<Giod_> kk
<Jowi> !players | hanbush (I use quodlibet myself)
<ubotu> hanbush (I use quodlibet myself): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<gonzoism> xethx96  for instance, the command: echo $(ls) would echo out everything ls spits out
<raven3x7>  i need help with a networking problem. im trying to open a certain port range but i cant get it to work. i've used both a direct iptables command and firestarter, but nmapfe still tells me the port is closed. i tried restarting iptables but that didnt work either
<bruenig> FLSimpsonKPT, there are some scripts on the forums that will do it for you, you have to install the 32 bit firefox, or you can build a 32 chroot environment
<Nafet> wait a sec.
<gonzoism> xethx96  yave to be root
<gonzoism> xethx96  use sudo at the front
<bruenig> he probably has synaptic open
<hanbush> which one is most similiar to itunes?
<jake_> guys how do install flash plater in ubuntu? im a newbie
<FLSimpsonKPT> bruenig, how would I go about installing the 32 bit version of firefox on this 64 bit machiene?
<gonzoism> xethx96   or close synaptic   can't use two package managers at the same time
<bruenig> jake_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, assuming you have the right repositories enabled
<bruenig> FLSimpsonKPT, get the 32 bit tar.gz from firefox and extract it
<VII> In the instructions for envy it says "double click on the deb package in Ubuntu", where is that?
<gyaresu> hanbush: amarok but not really
<FLSimpsonKPT> bruenig, then
<gonzoism> bruenig  do i want binary-i386 or installer-i386 ?
<bruenig> FLSimpsonKPT, there is a plugins folder in there, put the flashplayer.so in there
<Jowi> Nafet, well, first thing first. No need for labels. if the computer start up, enter bios and check size of RAM and which cpu is installed.
<xethx96> couldn't fine package build-essential
<stooormy> I just installed ubuntu last night and it's all good except I can't save to my back up drive
<gyaresu> !preface VII
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preface vii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> !preface | VII
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FLSimpsonKPT> bruenig, k hold on
<gyaresu> !prefix | VII
<ubotu> VII: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<FLSimpsonKPT> bruenig, i might need you again
<bruenig> FLSimpsonKPT, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=64+flash+java
<raven3x7> hmm anyone know what this netstat error means? netstat: no support for 'AF INET6 (udp)' on this system
<Giod_> gyaresu: hold on i got to disconnect and reconnect on my laptop
<gonzoism> stooormy  is your backup drive on the network or another hard drive or a floppy or what ?
<gyaresu> !envy | gyaresu
<stooormy> External
<igor47> does anyone know of a way to get the new kvm package working?  i'm getting a problem with it claiming my kernel is too old but i've got the lastest kernel..
<VII> ubotu, I know, it wasnt ment for anyone special. :)
<Nafet> I can only get the bios version
<stooormy> Usb drive
<FLSimpsonKPT> bruenig, thx
<gonzoism> stooormy  usb ?
<jake_> bruenig: it says "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<bruenig> jake_, sudo apt-get -f
<nothlit> VII: ubotu is a bot, not a person
<gonzoism> stooormy  its probably /dev/sda1 or something
<daedra> hey whats the terminal command to "print screen"
<xethx96> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<daedra> or take a screenshot
<VII> nothlit, lol, ok
<gonzoism> stooormy   maybe /dev/sdb1  or sdc1
<bruenig> jake_, I meant sudo apt-get install -f
<stooormy> It basically lets me access, but not save to... Something along the lines of I must write-enable it
<gonzoism> stooormy  does dmesg |grep sd  sow anything ?
<gonzoism> stooormy  what filesystem is on it ?
<hanbush> is there a version of amarok for beryl/gnome?
<bruenig> hanbush, the regular amarok will work fine
<Nafet> ok
<JasonDM> ok
<VII> Gyaresu: In the instructions for envy it says "double click on the deb package in Ubuntu", where is that?
<JasonDM> found out why sound wasn't working
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell VII about yourself
<stooormy> Hot sure, how do I find out?
<daedra> hey whats the terminal command to "print screen"?
<gonzoism> hanbush  no.  it would be the same thing.  use regular amarok.  beryl is what does the efects
<JasonDM> apparently, you can't use headphone output
<Nafet> 90304k memory
<gonzoism> stooormy  run mount and look for it
<KanRiNiN> Hello.  I'm having trouble compiling a kernel.  My error is here http://pastebin.com/895579 and I'm using instructions here http://blog.linuxmonitor.net/2007/03/ultimate-ubuntu-performance-tweaking.html
<gyaresu> !repos > VII
<gonzoism> stooormy it will say what kind it is
<gyaresu> VII: Have you enabled your extra repositories?
<Jowi> Nafet, you will need the alternative cd. the desktop/live will not boot on that little ram
<loquitus_of_borg> Is there a way to know how much actual "memory" is available for processes to use? I am getting the understanding now that the amount of "free" memory displayed by top in Linux is a bit misleading since Linux actually takes over all the free memory. So how much memory is actually availalbe to a process?
<xethx96> gonzoism: E: Coultn't find package build-essential
<mikeo2> anyone have problems with networking in 2.6.20.1?
<Jowi> !alternate | Nafet
<igor47> or does anyone have the old version of kvm somewhere on their system? like in /var/cache/apt ?
<ubotu> Nafet: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<VII> gyaresu, not that I know of
<VII> wow, Im so confused.. :D
<gonzoism> xethx96  wow.  hm...
<mikeo2> i compiled it and everything works but my networking
<tritoch> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gonzoism> xethx96  you are on the command line aren't you ?
<bruenig> xethx96, there is something seriously wrong with your sources.list, pastebin the output of this command "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bruenig> !paste | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gyaresu> !EasySource > VII
<gonzoism> lol bruenig   cool bot.
<Nafet> well it's gotten pretty far into the installation process with that much.
<mikeo2> how do you fix networking problems in ubuntu
<Nafet> any sugestions for a computer with that ammount of mem?
<gyaresu> VII: You need to be able to install all the cool things like proprietary gfx card drivers and w32codecs for (wmv's) etc.
<gonzoism> bruenig  i want binary-i386 to get packages to install build-essential for ndiswrapper don't i ?
<mikeo2> it gets its ip properly from DHCP, but i cant ping the gateway
<stooormy> Honestly gonzo, not sure what you just asked me to do
<gyaresu> VII: The link to the envy package is lower down the page http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<mikeo2> only thing i can ping is localhost
<Arafangion> I want to buy a webcam, what's a good one?
<Jowi> Nafet, that is amazing by itself. I needed the alternate for a p1 133 with 128MB ram. did a "server" install then added a very light WM to it.
<bruenig> gonzoism, probably
<gonzoism> stooormy  go on console and type mount and hit enter
<nrdb> I am using the update-manager to upgrade from 6.06 -> 6.10 after doing a long download the manager has displayed a terminal window with a question (about vmware) but the terminal window wont active so I can answer the question !!! :( what can I do ?
<gyaresu> !webcam | Arafangion
<ubotu> Arafangion: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mikeo2> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stooormy> I typed mount in bash...
<mikeo2> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VII> gyaresu, oh, ok!
<juice`> is there any problem with Ubuntu and ICH8 support? in 6.06, 6.10 or latest alpha 5 ?
<Arafangion> Thanks gyaresu
<mikeo2> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xethx96> gonz: ues
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell mikeo2 about yourself
<Nafet> well, what do you sugest then?
<Deathbiscuit> hi hi hi hi
<KanRiNiN> Anybody on the kernel error posted above?
<gonzoism> stooormy see your backup drive in there ?
<gonzoism> mikeo2  hi.  what is the problem ?
<xethx96> gonzoism: yes im on command line
<gonzoism> xethx96  i don't remember the question...  yes what ?
<mikeo2> nforce4 networking in edgy
<gonzoism> xethx96  ah.  :)
<mikeo2> running kernel 2.6.20.1
<Jowi> Nafet, what is the problem with the installation?
<gonzoism> xethx96  see if you can find it in synaptic.  know synaptic in the menu ?  or on the command line type: sudo synaptic
<gyaresu> KanRiNiN: Looking now but first question is "Why do you need to recompile?"
<bruenig> gonzoism, that link I sent you doesn't have any debs, I should have checked, this is where the debs are if you didn't figure it out. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<mikeo2> if i do a /etc/init.d/networking restart it gets its ip properly from dhcp, but i cant ping the gateway
<daedra> Hi, does anyone know the command to take a screenshot?
<xethx96> gonzoism where would i look
<gonzoism> bruenig  thanks  i was wondering
<stooormy> Well the backup usb drive is H: on windows and I have a dvd burner plus cd rw ... I doubt my virtual drive matters now
<Nafet> well I get to a dark brown background, with a small window with the ubuntu logo and a small message on the bottom saying window manager
<mikeo2> and no networking works
<KanRiNiN> gyaresu: I'm getting poor framerates in UT2004 and a friend recommended it.
<gonzoism> mikeo2 killall dhclient3 first  then try that
<stooormy> But as far as finding the backup, nope
<juice`> any ideas how to solve this problem?
<juice`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2262468
<mikeo2> how do i see if the drivers are loaded too
<nrdb> daedra: there is a menu item to take a screen shot
<juice`> i already sent it as a bug, but no response
<mikeo2> cause have to reboot everytime i try something
<gyaresu> KanRiNiN: Pastebin's not loading for me... Don't know why?
<xethx96> gonzoism: it didnt find it
<gonzoism> mikeo2  dmesg should talk about drivers.
<bruenig> xethx96, what are you doing?
<Jowi> Nafet, I suggest that you download the alternate cd image.
<gonzoism> xethx96 what ubuntu do you have ?
<mikeo2> ok thanks will do
<xethx96> .10
<xethx96> 6.10
<raven3x7> this is driving me insane. how can a port be open iptables -L and still be closed?
<Nafet> can you send me a link to the mirror?
<gonzoism> mikeo2  dmesg | less will make it scroll   use the / key to search
<bruenig> xethx96, you are installing build-essential?
<xethx96> no
<daedra> question answered: import screenshot.png
<xethx96> linux cant find it
<geeksauce> i'm losing my mind here guys...can someone help me with this nvidia resolution problem?
<Nafet> every time I tried to put an live cd iso of Knoppix on a disk, it didn't even boot up.
<bruenig> xethx96, right but that is what you are trying to do?
<xethx96> no
<xethx96> im trying to get my netgear card to work
<Jowi> Nafet, you will need to select the download location yourself from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<gyaresu> AntiLaVista: Could you post it elsewhere please. I see your name on the front page but it won't load...
<bruenig> but you need  build-essential
<xethx96> and i have to install that to do it so yes* sorry for my ignorance *
<nrdb> I am using the update-manager to upgrade from 6.06 -> 6.10 after doing a long download the manager has displayed a terminal window with a question (about vmware) but the terminal window wont active so I can answer the question !!! :( what can I do ?
<stooormy> The backup usb drive is mounted, it just won't let me save to it and keeps telling me to write-enable
<bruenig> xethx96, ok and you have an internet connection right?
<sg2000> THANK YOU!!! I did it it was so easy I just had to specify hex instead of acii
<Nafet> alright
<Nafet> I'll try it
<xethx96> not on linux
<bruenig> xethx96, yeah that is your problem
<xethx96> im on a xp desktop
<Nafet> <lowers head in a show of dismal hopes>
<bruenig> xethx96, it needs to download build-essential and install it
<Jowi> Nafet, if it fail maybe you should try slackware on that machine.
<xethx96> link please
<Nafet> slackware?
<xethx96> i have a flash drive
<gonzoism> xethx96  no link.  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jowi> Nafet, slackware is very kind to old hardware
<Nafet> alright
<bruenig> xethx96, it is going to take more than that. You will need ndiswrapper and others, I don't know all the exact packages
<Nafet> I'll give it a try
<stooormy> brb
<sg2000> evrything works now ubuntu is so cool
<KanRiNiN> gyaresu: http://pastebin.com/895579 can you try to load it one more time?
<bruenig> gonzoism, he doesn't have an internet connection on his linux box
<Joe_CoT> hey, how do i tell what driver my network card is running. My friend's running suse; it doesn't work on his, and it works out of the box on mine :)
* raven3x7 is pulling his hair out
<billy> anyone ever had trouble getting firestarter to open?
<giod> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xethx96> bruenig i dont have a connection on linux
<gyaresu> KanRiNiN: I am. Still won't load.
<cypherdelic> How to run D-Bus in Ubuntu Edgy right of from the login ???
<xethx96> i have all the other stuff just not B-E
<sg2000> thank you all once again
<Nafet> thanks for the help
<billy> i click on the firestarter icon, it acts as though it's opening, but then nothing happens.
<gyaresu> KanRiNiN: I can get the main page though so it's not dns...
<gonzoism> xethx96  oh.   you can download the packages offline, save them to disk and use dpkg to install them.  i'm about to do the same thing
<cypherdelic> How to run D-Bus?
<cypherdelic> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Jowi> Joe_CoT, http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<billy> in a terminal i get "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server. Xlib: No protocol specified"  What does this mean?
<cypherdelic> is installed, how to autorun???
<xethx96> gonzoism you totaly lost me there... how can you download somthing with no internet connection?
<giod> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9169/
<gonzoism> billy  are you in ssh ?
<TehJames> hey
<funpop> how do i launch a program from terminal, but that program shouldnt close, if i quit the terminal.. ?
<gonzoism> xethx96  download it on the box you are on now
<administrator__> gyaresu: envy didnt do the job =\
<giod> gyaresu: theres my xorg.conf
<gyaresu> administrator__: In what way?
<billy> gonzoism: you mean the type of terminal I'm using?  I'm not sure what "ssh" is.
<gyaresu> giod: Yeah looking now.
<nrdb> funpop: use the program screen (from the terminal)
<Jowi> cypherdelic, depends on which WM you use. use dbus-launch in your .xsession if you don't run gnome/kde
<raven3x7>  i need help with a networking problem. im trying to open a certain port range but i cant get it to work. i've used both a direct iptables command and firestarter, but nmapfe still tells me the port is closed(6891), while iptables -L lists it as forwarded. i tried restarting iptables but that didnt work either
<gonzoism> billy  what are you trying to do ?
<funpop> but its not there
<sdide>  funpop nohup program &
<TehJames> Has anyone had any luck Connecting to a TV vis S-Vid with Ubuntu?
<stooormy> back
<TehJames> via*
<gonzoism> stooormy  hi
<VII> gyaresu: no change, still ylaggy graphics
<billy> gonzoism: open firestarter to modify my preferences.
<cypherdelic> Jowi: I run Enlightenment E17 current CVS
<stooormy> Still no love with my external drive
<cypherdelic> funpop: run the programm with an &
<gyaresu> giod: That's a default setup... What are you posting that for?
<gonzoism> try using sudo in front
<Joe_CoT> jowi: thanks
<Jowi> cypherdelic, how do you launch enlightenment. from .xsession or something else?
<giod> gyaresu: well thats my xorg file
<cypherdelic> funpop: if you want to exit without closing running programs
<gyaresu> VII: You installed the nvidia graphics card drivers and it's still laggy? Did you reboot/restart X11?
<billy> gonzoism: i do use "sudo".  the error that I posted above is the error that returns.
<redblue`> hi
<NineTails> sup?
<nrdb> cypherdelic: the if run with an '&' and you exit the terminal the child process will also quit.
<VII> gyaresu: yes and yes
<cypherdelic> funpop: type "exit" ;)
<cypherdelic> nrdb: no type exit, window closes, programms open
<Invitado53051> hello!!!
<funpop> thanks that worked
<gonzoism> i'm gonna go
<VII> Ygyaresu: I dont know about x11, but I restarted the computr
<billy> !hi | Invitado53051
<ubotu> Invitado53051: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GraphicArtist> There cannot be 1029 people here can there?
<gyaresu> giod: gyaresu.org/xorg.conf use mine as an example. Weren't you trying the howto from gentoo-wiki?
<cypherdelic> funpop: yeah right , it should ;)
<gonzoism> later
<giod> gyaresu: i added these lines   Option      "TwinView"                 "true"          Option      "RenderAccel"              "true"          Option      "UseEdidFreqs"             "true"
<GraphicArtist> Guess soo.
<GraphicArtist> so
<nrdb> cypherdelic: nope!  typed "kate &" then "exit" kate quit also.
<VII> I have the windows drivers on a disk, but I guess I cant use those?
<VII> Gyaresu: I have the windows drivers on a disk, but I guess I cant use those?
<xethx96> ok so to install this one B-E thing i need like 4 difrent libc6 things
<cypherdelic> nrdb: i dont know, i run "gedit &", then "exit" but gedit is open and the terminal is closed, worked too for funpop
<VII> gyaresu: gotta restart, brb
<billy> if firestarter is running, would it be in my "processes"?
<gyaresu> VII: I don't believe that you did it successfully if you still boot up with the laggy screen.
<GraphicArtist> I had an old copy of redhat that hacker/script kiddies kept breaking into, so I want to try the server version of Ubuntu. Is there a trick to get the computer to boot off the ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso file on the CD?
<Nafet> hi again
<Nafet> how are these downloads any different from the official CD that I already have?
<GraphicArtist> It won't boot off the Ubutu disk like it does off the RedHat install disks.
<Jowi> Nafet, text-mode, no fat
<nrdb> cypherdelic: so it does, but not with kate.  ??? I wonder what different.
<Jowi> cypherdelic, dbus example for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9170/
<gyaresu> giod: It's not twin view though is it? You are trying to use two different cards? I really don't know how to do this. It's been ages since I've touched mine...
<cypherdelic> Jowi: thanks i will have a look
<Kemayo> Hi, I'm trying to install the libapache2-mod-python package with apt-get, but am having difficulties.  The install completes without any errors, but I don't get the relevant module files in /etc/apache2/mods-available.
<KanRiNiN> gyaresu: I switched it to the ubuntu pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9171/.  The guide I followed is here http://blog.linuxmonitor.net/2007/03/ultimate-ubuntu-performance-tweaking.html.  The error is at the end.  Thanks.
<nrdb> can someone please help!   I am using the update-manager to upgrade from 6.06 -> 6.10 after doing a long download the manager has displayed a terminal window with a question (about vmware) but the terminal window wont active so I can answer the question !!! :( what can I do ?
<cypherdelic> nrdb: I have no idea, but im happy withit ;) because i thought it wouldnt work with &, too
<mirak> still no Tracker for feisty ?
<poningru> nrdb: there should be a gui thing for it
<billy> in a terminal i get "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server. Xlib: No protocol specified"  What does this mean?
<billy> anyone ever had trouble getting firestarter to open?
<gyaresu> KanRiNiN: Yeah I see it. You will be better off taking this to the #linux channel.
<nrdb> cypherdelic: I use 'screen' whenever I want to do something like that, mainly when connecting via ssh to a computer.
<GraphicArtist> Hi All, is there a user freindly install tutorial you can point me to?
<xethx96> ok i tried installing the Buile-essential but it says the dependancy is missing...
<KanRiNiN> thanks.
<gesus> hey does anyone know how (i.e. program or command) i could mass rename all of my files and folders on a certain HD so that all files and folders are in lowercase?
<raven3x7> im going insane here
<GraphicArtist> Wouldn't that break thinks?
<nrdb> poningru: for what ?
<gyaresu> !repos | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gyaresu> xethx96: I told you that you'd want to check that firs.
<stiv2k> Help, I popped in the ubuntu-6.10-server-i386 CD into an older emachines/celeron and it wouldn't boot it just skipped over and went to windows XP
<jimmygoon> My movies crash - I have a high res .mov file for a RoR screencast and I can't watch it unless I boot windows
<poningru> nrdb: what you asked
<stiv2k> i already checked the boot order in the BIOS and the ATAPI CDROM is the primary boot device
<jimmygoon> stiv2k : do you have the boot order configured properly?
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: temporarily disable the other stuff
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: i already checked the boot order in the BIOS and the ATAPI CDROM is the primary boot device
<gyaresu> stiv2k: old optical drive. you might try burning a cd at a slower speed.
<poningru> nrdb: it should have popped open a thing in update manager
<tobyr> Woo
<jimmygoon> sometimes the bios gets confused as to what is the ATAPI CDROM
<tobyr> Resized partitions for the win :D
<xethx96> gyaresu sorry i didnt catch that, how  do i get he dependancy, i tried installing the one it asks for but i have a later version already installed
<gesus> does anyone know how i could mass rename all of my files and folders on a certain HD so that all files and folders are in lowercase?
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: should i try burning the CD at a lower speed
<gyaresu> xethx96: Did you setup your repos with EasySource?
<jimmygoon> I dunna - gyaresu thinks so... I have no reason to think one way or another ... its worth a shot.. cd's are cheap!
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: disable what other stuff
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: they are cheap but i have only like four left
<xethx96> gyaresu im totaly new to linux so your speaking chinese to me XD
<gyaresu> !repos > xethx96
<jimmygoon> stiv2K : oh... ... heh... I meant disable all the other boot items
<gyaresu> !EasySource > xethx96
<Ax3> anyone ever use Miredo?
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: i can't disable them i can only change the order in which they are booted
<jimmygoon> gyaresu: where can I find a list of those commands you are using with whatever bot thats in here?
<nrdb> poningru: I the terminal (inside the main window) just has a question on it "Overwrite? [yes]  " but I can't activate it to answer
<tobyr> Does anyone know of any decent adventure games for Ubuntu?
<tobyr> Or any games with a narrated dialogue etc?
<billy> why won't firestarter start when I click on the icon?
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell jimmygoon about yourself
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: what are the other things in the list --- you can't like hit Shift+1 to disable or something like that
<jimmygoon> thanks gyaresu
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: CDROM, removable devices, hard drive, network boot in that order
<absolutroot> gesus:  i am not sure how, but becareful when you do.. if you rename files and they have a symbolic link, it will not be able to find them
<Jowi> tobyr, beneath-a-steel-sky is nice
<Jowi> old but nice
<tobyr> I've got that, thanks :D
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: do you have more than one drive?
<tobyr> I wish they would make a game like Still Life for Linux
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: just one
<tobyr> But that's asking too much, would cost a lot of money
<raven3x7> ok guys ive shut down iptables and port 6891 is still closed. how is this possible? anyone know?
<poningru> nrdb: OH
<poningru> hmm
<tobyr> I've got Egoboo
<tobyr> That looks quite good
<Giod_> is there a way i can use the ubuntu live cd to erase every thing on a driver including filesystem
<poningru> nrdb: check the actual terminal where you called the command from
<Giod_> lol
<poningru> Giod_: fdisk
<Giod_> will that erase everything
<poningru> Giod_: keep in mind thats still not a complete 'wipe'
<poningru> as in that just destroys the table
<tobyr> I'm in a good mood
<danieleboyo> im having some video card difficulty if anyone would like to help
<tobyr> I just used a towel to fix my Xbox 360
<geeksauce> what should i use to burn a cd or dvd (data)?
<tobyr> ;)
<Giod_> i just need to remove the filesystem
<poningru> Giod_: skilled can get at it
<poningru> people*
<poningru> Giod_: fdisk is perfect for you then
<gyaresu> raven3x7: How are you determining that your ports are shut down?
<billy> Is there a Firestarter chat?
<Giod_> kk
<nrdb> poningru: no printing there, I tried to answer anyway but noting happened.
<poningru> geeksauce: gnome-baker
<poningru> nrdb: are you sure the terminal in update manager has focus
<raven3x7> gyaresu, nmapfe and i scan 127.0.0.1 am i doing something wrong
<geeksauce> poningru, is that installed by default or do i need to snag it from synaptic?
<poningru> geeksauce: by default
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: I can't think of anything else... maybe try burning at a lower speed - maybe order a disc online (free - shipit) .... I dunna
<xethx96> gyaresu what am i suposed to do with the sourcelist?
<jimmygoon> !tell stiv2k about shipit
<poningru> geeksauce: you can also use the gnome partition editor
<poningru> or whatever they call it
<nrdb> poningru: the bar at the top of window is the 'active' color.
<geeksauce> poningru, don't see it... is it not in the menu?
<danieleboyo> im having some video performance issues
<poningru> geeksauce: fdisk is command line
<poningru> geeksauce: gparted is gui
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: theres nothing wrong w. my CD
<geeksauce> poningru, i meant the gnome-baker
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: did you "verify" it off the ISO or what makes you think that?
<poningru> geeksauce: sorry got you confuzled
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: i booted it on my other PC
<poningru> geeksauce: no its not installed be default
<jimmygoon> hmm
<poningru> do it from synaptic
<gyaresu> raven3x7: raven3x7 What program do you have running on that port? Is there anything actually running at the moment?
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: how old is the PC?
<hanbush> hello, how do i play wmv and quicktime videos in the browser?
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: celeron, initially came installed with win98
<danieleboyo> i have a geforce 6600  GT 256 mb video card, with the nvidia drivers from the web site and simple games are really choppy..any ideas?
<raven3x7> gyaresu, no nothing is running on that port
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: so BIOS updates ... are non existant?
<gyaresu> xethx96: you need to copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: i think the cdrom is broken
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: in windows XP, it recognizes a drive D: but it thinks theres no disc in it
<stiv2k> when there is
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: >_< :Doh: -- I was wondering...
<jimmygoon> heh
<jimmygoon> go to a garage sale! I used to have 2/3 laying around here at home
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: is that substantial evidence to consider it broken
<gyaresu> raven3x7: And 'sudo nmap -v localhost' brings back 'Not shown: 1669 closed ports' ?
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: .. Um... I dunna. As far as I'm concerned it is... The dilemna is ... is it worth a new CD drive... heh
<dougie> looks like i have to copy all the disc's to a folder...lol
<stiv2k> can i do a server install off of a floppy disk?
<noogymmij> Does anyone know why Totem crashes (everytime) when I try to play my RoR .mov presentation?
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: you could.... then again you could poke your eye for the next hour
<stiv2k> jimmygoon: what's that supposed to mean
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: honestly... if you want to install linux that bad... you can... but ubuntu doesn't have a really good alt. installation mechanism... imo
<xethx96> -_-
<xethx96> anyone?
<gesus> i've found a program that mass case-converts file names, but anyone know one that will work for folders? they are nothing important, mostly folders with of music albums and photos, etc.
<AndrewB> xethx96: what?
<jimmygoon> stiv2k: I'm just saying that anything besides a CD.... you're treading into vastly unsupported territories
<Jowi> stiv2k, yes it is possible. you have several ways. see here for instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jimmygoon> like its possible... but its not going to be fun.. I don't even know that there is a netwrok install for ubuntu
<stiv2k> Jowi: ok
<tekk> hi guys, whats the best way to run photoshop under ubuntu?
<raven3x7> gyaresu, no
<xethx96> im trying to install build-essential but the dependancy isnt there so i tried installing the dependancy but it says i have a leter version already installed
<gyaresu> tekk: Don't.
<jimmygoon> heh, Jowi is more helpful than I :P
<AndrewB> xethx96: then you have it..
<jimmygoon> tekk: Drink wine... or rather use wine to emulate photoshop
<gyaresu> raven3x7: ...could you perhaps be more verbose?
<billy> Figured out what was wrong with firestarter.  One of the howto's at their site did something bad.
<tekk> wine runs it well now ?
<xethx96> but when i try to install build-essential it asks for a dif one
<jimmygoon> !wine | tekk
<ubotu> tekk: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tekk> is it best to configure wine to use windows dll's instead of its home made stuff ?
<DisabledBobcat> Can you use more than 2 workspaces?
<jimmygoon> I don't know if wine runs it... but thats the only way its going to run under Linux (except for Crossover but thats for pay... or using some type of emulation ...)
<hanbush> hey guys, what program do i need to play wmv and quicktime in firefox?
<tekk> !Crossover | tekk
<tekk> :p
<raven3x7> gyaresu, sorry it says 1668 ports closed actually. would you like me to pastebin the entire output?
<ks1> ffmpeg
<colorred> hanbush: vlc
<tekk> i dont mind paying to use it
<hanbush> it works in firefox?
<tekk> however, ive heard gimp is a good alternative
<jimmygoon> Disabledbobcat: yes... right click the workspace applet - goto preferences and configure
<tekk> is it as feature packed ?
<gyaresu> raven3x7: And you've been messing with iptables right?
<ks1> hanbush, ffmpeg
<colorred> hanbush: i _think_ there is a mozilla plugin
<ks1> u need the ffmpeg lib...
<kadjo> hello all: does anyone know a software from ubuntu repository for dvd audio ripping?
<jimmygoon> colorred: I have never gotten vlc to play in my browser... in fact I just installed totem to try to resolve that
<silya> I need a program for recording my work on desktop
<raven3x7> gyaresu, yes. both with firestarter and the command line
<nrdb> poningru: I think I found out what happened it looks like the update-manager quit without closeing its window.
<gyaresu> raven3x7: Do you need a firewall? If you've got a router then you don't...
<gyaresu> raven3x7: Sorry. I have to ask.
<poningru> nrdb: oh
<poningru> !plugin | hanbush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !plugins | hanbush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<colorred> is there a way to trigger a script when screen saver activates?
<poningru> DUMB BOT
<tekk> crossover doesnt run cs2 i thought? only upto ps7 ?
<noogymmij> Does anyone know why Totem crashes (everytime) when I try to play my RoR .mov presentation?
<gyaresu> !botabuse > poningru
<gyaresu> poningru: :)
<jimmygoon> tekk: i have no idea if it does...
<xethx96> so is anyone gunna help?
<Jowi> colorred, xscreensaver-command -watch
<tekk> can anyone confirm wine working with photoshop ?
<Jowi> colorred, no idea if it exist in gnome-screensaver though
<puff> tekk: Ouch, that sounds scary.
<jimmygoon> xethx96: start at the beginning what are you installing?
<colorred> Jowi: thanks, dude. gonna take a look at that.
<poningru> tekk: yes
<raven3x7> gyaresu, i do have a router. i guess ill just shut it down for now
<xethx96> my wireless pci card
<poningru> !photoshop | tekk
<ubotu> tekk: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<danieleboyo> i have a geforce 6600  GT 256 mb video card, with the nvidia drivers from the web site and simple games are really choppy..any ideas?
<poningru> err thats not it
<poningru> tekk: google it
<tekk> ok thanks
<poningru> and you will find bunch of guides on howto
<cables> !ask | gelie
<ubotu> gelie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimmygoon> xethx96: which is? what version, etc?
<rjonesx> any reason why i wouldnt be able to use apt-get install cabextract?
<gyaresu> raven3x7: Your router acts as a firewall. You'd only need a software firewall on you machine if you have issues on you LAN.
<xethx96> netgear wg511 v2
<Jowi> colorred, you might be able to with "gnome-screensaver-command --query"
<rjonesx> oh yeah, i am a hopeless first timer...
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: install drivers
<poningru> xethx96: whats wrong?
<yomm_> If I set my eth0 to static ,and don't assign a gateway ,would that make my network inaccessible from everything behind my router ( which is the gateway ) ?
<poningru> rjonesx: that should have worked whats the error it throws?
<jimmygoon> xethx96: what ver of ubuntu?
<xethx96> cant install build essential because i have a newer version of its dependancy
<xethx96> 6.10
<gyaresu> poningru: jimmygoon Please help xethx96 setup his sources first... I need caffeine.
<gelie> does anybody know if Acer InviLink is going to work with linux?
<jimmygoon> gyaresu: what sources does he need?
<poningru> xethx96: what are you compiling?
<jimmygoon> oh, h/o
<xethx96> compelling?
<gelie> does anybody know if Acer InviLink is going to work with linux?   --> it's a wifi "card"
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: yeS?
<poningru> xethx96: hmm does your card show up in network-admin
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon: i already have, i have the latest from the nvidia webstie
<fatlip> okay how do i go about doing midi playback in ubuntu
<poningru> gelie: do you know which model number it is?
<gelie> nope
<mikefoo> Anyone know free server virtualzation?  so I can split one server into several?
<cables> !who | gelie
<ubotu> gelie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kadjo> hello all: does anyone know a software from ubuntu repository for dvd audio ripping?
<xethx96> brb
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: are you sure that x.org is setup to use those drivers?
<rjonesx> ponigru: couldn't find package cabextract
<danieleboyo> yup
<rjonesx> ponigru: no problem with other packages..
<yomm_> mikefoo : vmware
<jimmygoon> xethx96: have you tried ndiswrapper? do you have a guide you are following?
<xethx96> back
<poningru> mikefoo: qemu, vmware, XEN
<poningru> etc.
<cables> poningru, gelie said nope. I !who'd him.
<xethx96> i have ndiswrapper
<rjonesx> trying to use ndiswrapper so that i can get my wlan working...
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: have you tried glxgears to get a FPS reading
<poningru> oh hehe thanks
<xethx96> iv installed it
<jimmygoon> xethx96: does it not work or what?
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon: no...whats that?
<xethx96> but i have no clue how to use ot or what to do with it
<fatlip> "Could not open /dev/sequencer"
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon: i was playing tremulous ( i dont knwo if you knwo it...) but i was getting 48 fps...which seems pretty bad
<poningru> xethx96: can you go to system->admin->network admin
<poningru> do you see your wifi card there?
<rjonesx> need cabextract to open the driers...
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: that does... but it could've been from like a fluke-- is that consistent?
<poningru> rjonesx: question what kinda wlan is it?
<xethx96> nio
<xethx96> no
<gelie> xethx96: do you know if Acer InviLink is going to work with linux?
<jimmygoon> xethx96: ok. Lemme put my thinking cap on because I had to use it to use my USB card to make a digipicture frame... either way
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon :( yup :(
<poningru> !wifi | gelie
<ubotu> gelie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> gelie: the problem is I need to find the model number inorder to research
<ciscosurfer> Does anyone know if there's a compiz settings manager for Feisty?
<cables> ciscosurfer, there is
<poningru> ciscosurfer: a tiny one
<xethx96> linux recognizes it though
<raven3x7> gyaresu, hmm i shut down the firewall from firestarter but those ports are still closed
<poningru> nothing like beryl's
<poningru> xethx96: what do you mena recognizes it?
<colorred> Jowi: found some - http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-ac43c8f33bc700a5e298e6a82ded0e8bb9b33043
<noogymmij> xethx96: what do you mean it recognizes it?
<lovloss> Is there a good program for ubuntu/kubuntu that unerases files?
<ciscosurfer> cables, poningru: where would I find it?
<poningru> xethx96: can you do me a favor and run this on a terminal "lscpi -v | grep bcm"
<cables> ciscosurfer, system>preferences>desktop effects
<rjonesx> ponigru: broadcom 4311 (on a new HP laptop: came with vista. replaced it with a functioning operating system (ubuntu))
<poningru> ...
<cables> !wifi > gelie
<ciscosurfer> cables, that's the manager?  I want to modify compiz plugins, etc.
<cables> ciscosurfer, i know... it's sorta crappy
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon: its not a fluke, and other games run pretty poorly (ie starcraft under wine doesnt even get to the main load page)
<poningru> rjonesx: you dont have to use ndiswrapper just install firmware
<poningru> !bcm43xx | rjonesx
<ubotu> rjonesx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poningru> GAAAH
<ciscosurfer> cables: yeah.  I just thought I was missing something.  oh well
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: sorry, I've already exhausted all the troubleshooting ideas I've got for grafix cards...
<gelie> it doesn't say if there is InviLink there
<poningru> rjonesx: if you search in synaptic there is a bcm firmware package
<poningru> gelie: you need the model number
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon: hmm...any ideas who i can try?
<poningru> go find that out
<Jowi> colorred, using dbus. quite cool
<xethx96> poningru, it wont work unless i take off the -v|grep stuff
<jimmygoon> danieleboyo: poke around here for a while... ubuntuforums.org is GREAT!
<poningru> gelie: cause companies use different chipsets for different model numbers
<poningru> xethx96: you have to put a space there thats why
<cables> poningru, he's a little stunned... first time on IRC.
<jimmygoon> heh
<xethx96> nah
<danieleboyo> jimmygoon: hahah i guess so!
<jimmygoon> xethx96: I've got some guides I'm looking at for prism/ndiswrapper... lemme do some looking... brb.. gotta feed dogs
<xethx96> k
* rjonesx is going to need more hand-holding. might just hold off till i can get some of my more ubuntu familiar friends to help.
<xethx96> what am i looking for poningru
<xethx96> the line of code still doesnt work though
<rjonesx> will look into synaptic though, but i dont even know what that is (noob)
<xethx96> lspci -v|grep bcm
<poningru> sigh
<poningru> xethx96: you didnt put a space there dude
<xethx96> ...
<xethx96> where?
<poningru> lspci -v | grep bcm
<poningru> look at what I typed and what you typed
<xethx96> i did that too and got nothing
<poningru> ah ok then should have said that
<xethx96> lspci -v | grep bcm
<jimmygoon> :)
<poningru> you dont have bcm
<xethx96> bcm?
<poningru> its a certain chipset that lots of people with wifi prob have
<poningru> i.e rjonesx
<xethx96> good thing i dont have it
<rellik> Xorg uses up a huge percentage of my CPU when using my computer normally (nothing that should be terribly taxing on the computer)..  I run xinerama.. could that be the culprit?  Is there an alternative to Xorg I could try? (I don't really know what it is)
<jimmygoon> xethx96: http://e-lehmann.de/index.php/2006/12/23/wlan-on-ubuntu-via-netgear-wg511v2/
<poningru> actually bad thing cause it can be fixed with a firmware install
<poningru> rjonesx: hold on
<sethrd> Hello hello.
<xethx96> bah
<jimmygoon> ?
<xethx96> thats the 20th time iv seen that
<wolfspirit> question.. what would everyone here think about joining an annual or bi-annual linux lan party?
<xethx96> and i still dont know how to use nds wrapper
<radar1976> hellop
<xethx96> nor can i find how to run it
<poningru> rjonesx: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-firmware
<raven3x7> does anyone know how i stop the firewall from the comman line?
<jimmygoon> xethx96: its one instruction after another
<radar1976> ok question, can someone check a website for me?
<poningru> raven3x7: what firewall?
<poningru> iptables?
<jimmygoon> the idea with ndiswrapper is that you give it the windows driver and it loads it at boot for you
<jimmygoon> its not a program and there is no GUI
<raven3x7> poningru, iptables i gues
<xethx96> it doesnt tell me how to use or run nds wrapper -_-
<wolfspirit> poningru: check under /etc/init.d
<jimmygoon> radar1976: pm it to me
<Jowi> rellik, use "htop" for a nice overview on which process it is exactly.
<jimmygoon> xethx96: yes it does ;) Then type sudo ndiswrapper -i WG511v2.INF to install the driver.
<poningru> wolfspirit: sorry?
<jimmygoon> that was a quote ;)
<ciscosurfer> cables: can you point me to an app that I can use to modify my compiz setup on Feisty?
<poningru> raven3x7: on just do init.d iptables stop
<poningru> raven3x7: sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<wolfspirit> raven3x7: what he just said
<wolfspirit> lol
<bruenig> ciscosurfer, go to #ubuntu-effects
<raven3x7> poningru, there doesnt seem to be such an enetry
<ciscosurfer> bruenig: I did, no one's talking :/
<sethrd> Am I really the only person who doesn't care much about Compiz or Beryl?
<bruenig> ciscosurfer, then go to forums or google or something
<poningru> raven3x7: sorry you have to add couple of repositories
<wolfspirit> radar1976: what is the website
<megafauna> sethrd: perhaps. but then again, perhaps not.
<gesus> hey i've moved over from windows xp to ubuntu, just trying to configure my mail client Evolution. i want to import my contacts and emails i've saved from microsoft outlook (saved as BACKUP.PST)
<poningru> !repositories | raven3x7
<ubotu> raven3x7: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xethx96> couldn't coppy WG511v2.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.8 line 144
<ciscosurfer> bruenig: I think I'll stay here, thanks :-)
<bruenig> !offtopic | ciscosurfer
<ubotu> ciscosurfer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raven3x7> poningru, i have universe and multiverse if thats what you mean
<ciscosurfer> bruenig: easy...
<xethx96> god hates me XD
<poningru> raven3x7: are you sure?
<poningru> raven3x7: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<axisys> how do i display the system time using java in one line?
<mrdriller> hello! i've just installed ubuntu
<gwark> can anyone in here send SMS from within Ubuntu?    skype?  wengo?
<radar1976> www.bcwebcams.com
<radar1976> what is the result?
<gyaresu> xethx96: I am back with caffeine and I will help you.
<jimmygoon> xethx96: you have to have the driver files in the folder that you're in
<raven3x7> hmm
<xethx96> what folder am i in?
<raven3x7> wolfspirit, i dont have that line
<xethx96> lol
<jimmygoon> gyaresu: his card works with ndiswrapper so i'm walking him through that
<rellik> Jowi, alright, I got that htop running..  the process that is hogging all my CPU every time I do ANYTHING (type, alt-tab, etc) is /usr/X11R6/bin/W :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<jimmygoon> xethx96: your home directory --- /home/xethx96/ or something like that
<xethx96> wow i felt stupid asking that
<gyaresu> xethx96: jimmygoon I have caffeine and ignore me. :)
<Jowi> gesus, isn't it just to use file -> import in evolution?
<sethrd> radar1976: It doesn't resolve.
<jimmygoon> xethx96: its alright I do stuff all the time thinking I'm in a different folder...
<rellik> Jowi, I don't suppose it's as easy as changing the flags X is running with?
<radar1976> huh?
<radar1976> www.bcwebcams.com
<radar1976> doesn't resolve?
<sethrd> Not on my end.
<raven3x7> poningru, 6.10 actually
<xethx96> wate...
<jimmygoon> none here..
<gesus> Jowi, no, it doesn't recognise the file. neither does thunderbird.
<Jowi> rellik, that does not sound good. could be anything. might be drivers.
<jimmygoon> xethx96... wait? heh
<xethx96> yo can we talk via pm...
<raven3x7> poningru, Amd64
<DM|> Ok, i am trying to copy a file from a CD ( ubuntu CD) to a USB drive and no matter what i do i cannot copy it, even under sudo
<poningru> raven3x7: ah that explains it
<xethx96> im geting flustered by the croudedness of this place
<Jowi> gesus, http://linux.uta.edu/article.php?pid=5
<bruenig> !prefix | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<gesus> Jowi, thanks
<rellik> Jowi, that's pretty much the worst thing I could imagine..  "could be anything" :)
<xethx96> jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> xethx96: I PM'ed you...
<poningru> raven3x7: I am not 100% sure you can use the firmware
<xethx96> let me get off this browser irc
<Jowi> rellik, you can see if using the VESA driver and one screen also have the problem.
<gyaresu> !tab | xethx96
<ubotu> xethx96: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raven3x7> poningru, err what firmware?
<bruenig> DM|, can you copy from the cd to the HD, and from the HD to the flash drive?
<bryanl> wow the new ubuntu feisty herd 5 is nice.
<bryanl> i'm impressed.
<DM|> bruenig nope wont let me
<gyaresu> !offtopic | bryanl
<ubotu> bryanl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bryanl> DM! boo!!!
<bruenig> DM|, so where is the breakdown then, is it CD to HD, or HD to flash drive
<raven3x7> poningru, i was trying to shutdown iptables
<poningru> raven3x7: oh sorry
<DM|> bruenig o, fixed it, thanks hehe
<bryanl> !cromulent | everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cromulent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DM|> bruenig no wait
<bryanl> lol
<raven3x7> poningru, :D but i dont have a iptable script. its kinda weird
<poningru> raven3x7: do 'sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop'
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> raven3x7: how did you install iptables?
<DM|> bruenig i copied it from the CD to my HDD, but now it wont let me copy it to my USB stick
<raven3x7> poningru, uhm i installed firestarter
<bruenig> DM|, is your usb stick linux compatible
<DM|> bruenig aye,
<DM|> bruenig think the reason is that its formatted fat16?
<Jowi> gesus, found this from Novell site. seems like you need to convert the pst. http://www.novell.com/documentation/evolution24/index.html?page=/documentation/evolution24/evolution24/data/importing-mail-and-settings.html
<Kooka> bis dann zusammen
<gyaresu> What's that new command to replace 'update-rc.d _blah_ remove' ?
<bruenig> DM|, fat16 should be fine I think, have you tried to do it with cp
<poningru> gyaresu: didnt change
<ciscosurfer> raven3x7: firestarter is just a GUI front-end to iptables.  iptables is in ubuntu by default.
<DM|> bruenig trying that now
<poningru> raven3x7: do this 'ps aux | grep iptables'
<gyaresu> poningru: Yeah someone mentioned it yesterday. New script that does better checking.
<poningru> gyaresu: there is?
<raven3x7> ciscosurfer, thats what i though myself. doesnt explain why i dont have a startup script though
<Edin> ok back
<DM|> bruenig it says omitting dir but doesnt actually copy it
<Edin> im xethx
<gyaresu> poningru: Yeah. That's what I said... Not even a memo.
<ciscosurfer> raven3x7: I wasn't really following your conversation, I just noticed that last comment and thought I'd chime in :-)
<gyaresu> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chief> anyone know hwo to make vlc my default player for all videos?
<raven3x7> poningru, raven     8642  0.0  0.0   3900   808 pts/0    S+   02:11   0:00 grep iptables
<raven3x7> [2] -  Done                    sudo firestarter
<ciscosurfer> raven3x7: kmyfirewall is a nifty app you might want to check out also
<jimmygoon> chief: right click your video files and goto the right tab
<jimmygoon> right-click -> properties -> etc
<bruenig> DM|, don't know my flash drives have always worked fine, I always checked on the box to make sure it said linux compatible, I would assume that most of them are though
<raven3x7> ciscosurfer, ill check it out.
<ciscosurfer> raven3x7, :-D
<gesus> Jowi, problem is i no longer have an install of windows.
<raven3x7> poningru, so if dont need a firewall is it afe to completely remove it? i mean will anything break that you are aware of?
<poningru> raven3x7: remove what? iptables? or firestarter?
<jacob_> can anyone help me install darwin streaming server
<raven3x7> poningru, iptables
<Jowi> gesus, it say on the novell site that you can use mozilla mail (thunderbird maybe they mean) to do it.
<geeksauce> gnome-bake keeps freezing on me... anyone know what the problem could be?
<gesus> Jowi, but aren't they talking about a mozilla install on windows?
<poningru> raven3x7: I wanna say it will not cause problems
<poningru> but... not sure
<poningru> gesus: what are you trying to do?
<Jowi> gesus, they are, but it should not matter since they mention that you need a mail prog that uses mbox format.
<kbrosnan> poningru: migratate a pst file on linux
<gesus> poningru, i'm trying to import emails/contacts into evolution (or thunderbird) from a .pst file
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hold on
<geeksauce> or an alternative program to burn cd's?
<gesus> Jowi, i couldn't import the .pst file in thunderbird
<bruenig> geeksauce, cdrecord
<poningru> geeksauce: k3b
<geeksauce> bruenig, data cd's?
<bruenig> geeksauce, yeah
<poningru> geeksauce: thats command line tool
<poningru> you have to do it in a terminal
<bruenig> which means fun
<poningru> bruenig: please tell people such things
<poningru> dont leave them hanging like that
<bruenig> perhaps he would enjoy cdrecord
<poningru> gesus: hmm do you have access to a windows box
<rellik> is ubuntu set up to allow non-LAN ssh connections by default?  my hosts.* files are both empty, which I thought meant someone could connect..  but he says it's timing out..  does SSHd have its own connection privs?  all the settings are their defaults
<Kastang> Hey, Having a small probelm. I just did a system update on Ubuntu(Just put it on my laptop), Along with the Update was a Kernel update. I also did a ATI driver update while that was in progress.. Everything seemed to go smooth, But I rebooted and It selects the new kernel at boot, and it goes to the "loading" screen.. the orange bar gets almost to the end.. then some graphical glitches come...
<Kastang> ...up on the screen and it freezes. Im in recovery mode now, I am not sure what to do though.
<gesus> poningru, i could probably make it happen yep
<Flamekebab> hmm.. what's happened to Automatix/the automatix website?
<Jowi> rellik, yes, no ports are blocked by default. if you install ssh server you will be able to connect. you must configure your router to do the port forwarding though.
<ciscosurfer> gesus: try here > http://www.go-evolution.org/Shell or here > http://linux.uta.edu/article.php?pid=5
<poningru> gesus: your best bet would be to use the pst file in a windows box with outlook and get thunderbird to import on the windows box and then take the mbox from thunderbird
<LjL> !automatix | Flamekebab
<ubotu> Flamekebab: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<poningru> Flamekebab: what are you trying to install?
<Flamekebab> LjL, that wasn't helpful..
<Edin> jimmygoon i sent you a pm
<Flamekebab> I'm not trying to install anything
<rellik> Jowi, yeah I have the port forwarded.. must be user error (my friend's of course..  not mine) :)
<Flamekebab> I know exactly what Automatix *is*
<jacob_> chown: `qtss': invalid user
<jacob_>  ---how do i fix that
<omeil> have you tried booting with the old kernel?
<gesus> poningru, cheers mate
<LjL> Flamekebab: so you know it doesn't belong to here. ask in its channel.
<Jowi> rellik, want me to try to see if I get a login prompt?
<Flamekebab> LjL, so much for being kind and helpful
<Kastang> By the way, I have tried booting with the old kernel, and the same thing happens - It seems like I messed up something with the Driver install
<rellik> Jowi, no thanks..  I have SSH access to my text drive acct..  I dunno why I didn't think of trying it from there
<LjL> Flamekebab: so sorry
<Jowi> rellik, no probs.
<Flamekebab> it's just that a friend of mine tried to download it and found the site is down, I figured here would be an excellent place to find out whether Automatix is gone now, or whether it's just having hosting issues
<poningru> Flamekebab: when it messes up people's updates and others dont seem to care the helpers here wont be either of those
<eilker> i had some options to unrar to unzip files, when i do right click, now i lost them, how can i get it again ?
<ubuntu> someone help me install grub/
<ciscosurfer> gesus: did you see my message?
<ciscosurfer> gesus: try here > http://www.go-evolution.org/Shell or here > http://linux.uta.edu/article.php?pid=5
<noogymmij> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install grub
<poningru> !rar | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LjL> Flamekebab: it's an excellent place to find out you don't want it installed. now, end of discussion thanks. whatever goes on to the automatix website is none of #ubuntu
<noogymmij> what are you trying to do? (RE)Install grub?
<LjL> 's business
<poningru> Flamekebab: what is your friend trying to install?
<poningru> Flamekebab: friends dont let friends use automatix
<Flamekebab> no, but as you're so anti-Automatix I figured that if it's gone, you'd know!
<ubuntu> noggy, yes im trying to install grub, i installed vista and overwrote grub of course
<Flamekebab> I use Automatix, not had any problems with it
<noogymmij> Can someone help me with Totem
<poningru> Flamekebab: you are bordering on trolling please dont flame people
<ubuntu> i chroot into my linux system from live cd but i cant install grub
<poningru> noogymmij: whatsup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Flamekebab was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (now just stop trolling)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ardchoille> LjL: Thank you
<ubuntu> noggy, i ran grub from chroot and set root (hd0,4), thats ok
<poningru> lol
<gesus> ciscosurfer, reading now, cheers
<ciscosurfer> gesus, :-d
<ubuntu> noggy, but when i do setup (hd0) it says cannot mount selected partition
<gesus> ciscosurfer, ty :)
<Flamekebab> great, cheers guys, thanks for being so nice and helpful. First time anyone in the Ubuntu community has treated me like this.
<noogymmij> poningru: Totem crashes every time I try to watch my ruby-on-rails screencast- its rather large and it crashes every time :(
<ciscosurfer> gesus: *bows* any time
<eilker> poningru: i have rar and unrar packages installed
<noogymmij> I have to boot windows to watch it
<vaalth> hey, im having some trouble burning cds with cdrecord
<jdhoreotg> I'm running Edgy and i want to upgrade my Nvidia drivers from the 8776 driver that comes in the repos to the latest stable 9xxx series driver...i have one question about this...if it happens to cause massive issues and things, how do i revert back to the old 8776 drivers
<jdhoreotg> ?
<LjL> Flamekebab: do you have an Ubuntu support question? if yes, ask, if not, other topics *do not belong here period*.
<ubuntu> noogymmij, you have time to help?
<poningru> noogymmij: try using mplayer or vlc
<Flamekebab> You're making it seem like I've made some sort of offensive comment against your mothers or something
<vaalth> whenever i insert the burned cd and try to install ubuntu it gets to the loading bar and locks up giving Buffer I/O errors
<BrokenPipe> I've gotten apt into pretty bad shape, can someone work with me on figuring out how to fix up some errors I'm seeing?
<eilker> poningru: my problem i lost them in right click, i have rar and unrar in system already
<jacob_> chown: `qtss': invalid user
<jacob_>  -----help meee
<ciscosurfer> BrokenPipe: what are the errors?
<jimmygoon> ubuntu: sorry -- ask me here... I'm using the other window to ask for help with totem and I'm offering help here... whats wrong ubuntu?
<poningru> eilker: hmm ic
<vaalth> sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=4 isoname.iso
<noogymmij> poningru: vlc / mplayer crashes as well
<omeil> Kustang: try setting the xorg.conf to vesa and see if it boots. if it boots its a video problem..after that i would suggest uninstalling the drivers then reinstalling
<codecaine> jimmygoon, i installed vista and it over wrote my grub
<noogymmij> and I stay away from mplayer for the most part now because one of my repos has a new version of mplayer that bits my pc :(
<BrokenPipe> ciscosurfer: when trying to "fix broken packages" I get: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<vaalth> do i have to change any paramaters in order to burn ubuntu to a cd?
<codecaine> jimmygoon, i am in my live cd now and need to reinstall
<mad28> anyone can give me a hand?
<mad28> i can't get ubuntu to recognize my raid0
<mad28> so i can make it dual boot, on a third hdd
<jimmygoon> codecaine: lemme look it up really fast
<Math^> hello, im trying to copy from Xubuntu some files on a shared folder in WindowsXP, but how to do this?
<jdhoreotg> ?
<jdhoreotg> I'm running Edgy and i want to upgrade my Nvidia drivers from the 8776 driver that comes in the repos to the latest stable 9xxx series driver...i have one question about this...if it happens to cause massive issues and things, how do i revert back to the old 8776 drivers
<jdhoreotg> ?
<codecaine> jimmygoon, i've tried to issue grub command and get into shell to install but its not working...
<ciscosurfer> BrokenPipe: short of giving you a slew of commands to issue in the Terminal, you might want to fire up Synaptic and try to fix issues that way
<poningru> noogymmij: I am gonna goahead and guess its something wrong with your vid
<BrokenPipe> ciscosurfer: that's where that message came from =)
<vaalth> argh..
<noogymmij> poningru: nah, it always happens with "large" videos... and it works perfectly in quicktime
<Math^> how to connect on a shared folder from windows with samba?
<ciscosurfer> BrokenPipe: oh.
<poningru> wtf
<raven3x7> poningru, hmm now  after shutting down the firwall from within firestarter and then removing firestarter sudo iptables -L gives me the folllowing error: " iptables -hICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 9364, errno = 0"
<Flamekebab> LjL - there's three other people in the automatix channel, I wonder why I come to somewhere with people that actually know stuff? Because you guys have always been smart and helpful in the past!
<BrokenPipe> ciscosurfer: I don't know how to troubleshoot this, but I'm comfortable with command line tinkering.
<noogymmij> It is a very popular video-- too popular to be "messed up"
<kid6> Can someone solve my grub ignorance.... Do I need a boot partition to install grub?
<Jowi> kid6, you can install to MBR
<mad28> anyone can give me a hand?
<mad28> i can't get ubuntu to recognize my raid0
<mad28> so i can make it dual boot, on a third hdd
<codecaine> jimmygoon, i've tried this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/restore-debian-linux-grub-boot-loader.html
<ciscosurfer> BrokenPipe: okay.  let me get right back to you.
<jimmygoon> 2. Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<jimmygoon> 3. Type "grub"
<jimmygoon> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<jimmygoon> 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<jimmygoon> 6. Quit grub by typing "quit".
<jimmygoon> 7. Reboot.
<jimmygoon> ah... sorry :(
* jimmygoon beats self
<jimmygoon> codecaine: that was supposed to be in a PM to you :S
<kid6> if windows is on my MBR... can I still use it?
<kid6> will it overwrite it?
<codecaine> jimmygoon, did that it tells me error 17: cannot mount selected partition after running setup
<Jowi> kid6, grub will overwrite MBR. you will still be able to boot into windows.
<jimmygoon> codecaine, you have to modify root (hd0,6) to your needs
<axisys> anyone know how to find the grab and print the `date' command using java?
<Evil_Ed> sup?
<redblue`> hi
<Bac9> when doing `ulimit -n 2048` I get "ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted", what can I do to change the limit?
<NineTails> sup
<redblue`> dunno
<ciscosurfer> BrokenPipe: apt-get has a switch called --ignore-hold that you may find useful
<codecaine> jimmygoon, i did
<Evil_Ed> I'll think about it
<jimmygoon> codecaine,  it will be different depending on which partition its on
<NineTails> investigating
<codecaine> jimmygoon, i used root (hd0,4)
<jimmygoon> codecaine,  did you note that its like one less or something
<jdhoreotg> I'm running Edgy and i want to upgrade my Nvidia drivers from the 8776 driver that comes in the repos to the latest stable 9xxx series driver...i have one question about this...if it happens to cause massive issues and things, how do i revert back to the old 8776 drivers
<jimmygoon> so its really the 5th partition?
<codecaine> jimmygoon, /dev/sda3            4818        4939      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<codecaine> /dev/sda4            4940        7113    17462655   83  Linux
<jimmygoon> try (hd0,3)
<Aruin> hello im a n00b to Linux and was wondering where i get the codexs for mp3 and dvd play back ?
<Jowi> kid6, the only problem come if you re-install windows, since that will overwrite the MBR that grub was on with windows boot loader. then you will have to re-isntall grub again. but if you have win now, and install ubuntu, grub will see the win installation and add it to the boot menu.
<codecaine> jimmygoon, that worked, how come, what did i miss?
<jimmygoon> codecaine: grub is funny about partition numbering -- it starts at ZERO
<kid6> I had ubuntu
<kid6> then installed windows
<codecaine> jimmygoon, ooooh :)
<omeil> yea it would be hd0,3 since the drives start from 0
<Jowi> kid6, (assuming win and linux are on the same disk)
<kid6> now I am trying to get it back but I have the super grub disk
<kid6> no live cd with me
<jimmygoon> Aruin : check ubuntuguide.org -> search with your browser Ctrl+F
<raven3x7> so does anyone know ho i open a port in ubuntu?
<Jowi> !grub | kid6
<codecaine> jimmygoon, thanks for time man, you rock
<ubotu> kid6: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kid6> and I am trying to get it to rewite grub
<jake_> guys when i try to play vcd on xine, audio codec needed, please help im a newbie
<Aruin> thank you jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> codecaine: no problem.. heh your username is funny ... my nickname is colecaine :P
<billy> Can we Ubuntu users use most of the Firefox extensions available on their site?
<kid6> it isn't working :\
<codecaine> jimmygoon, haha funny :)
<jdhoreotg> yes
<kid6> I guess I need to reburn live cd
<Jowi> kid6, read that link ubotu spat out. it includes the super grub disk
<crdlb__> billy, yes
<jimmygoon> billy: absolutely - there are only a very few specialty ones that don't work (IE Tab
<omeil> jimmygoon: atleast its a number lol :D
<ciscosurfer> billy: it's a matter of whether the extensions are compatible with Linux.  The answer is mostly yes
<billy> crdlb__, jimmygoon: thank you.
<George1> hey about installing windows i keep getting a error stop oxooooooo7b and what i would like to do is delete the partitions and start from scratch
<jimmygoon> omeil: no kidding
<omeil> firefox was released on linux first wasn't it?
<xoba> dont think so
<billy> ciscosurfer: I'm just looking for some security extensions.  For instance, JavaScript on a site-by-site basis.
<kurt> neverwinter 2 ?
<ciscosurfer> billy: try noscript
<codecaine> booting into my linux, brb
<jake_> help please
<billy> Thanks ciscosurfer.
<ciscosurfer> billy, :-D
<George1> im not sure how to make a boot disk on ubuntu thou
<xoba> is there anything similar to textmate for linux yet? if not im surprised
<omeil> jimmygoon: would have been good if firefox was released on windows lol :) they would have to stick with old stinky explorer
<noogymmij> George1, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<omeil> kurt: ?
<kurt> George1, a boot disk ?
<kurt> why do you need to have a boot disk?
<kurt> i figured just boot from the install/live cd ?
<jimmygoon> xoba, jedit is better
<danmorg> any suggestions where to buy a computer that will work with ubuntu good?   you can /msg me the reply if you want to.   my emachines does not work well, so i've decided to buy another computer.
<jimmygoon> George1, download the iso - rightclick and burn to disc
<ubuntuman> scan hasn't worked since edgy, and it still does not in HURD5..is there a workaround for this ? ( I have HP officejet 5510 all -in-one )
<omeil> !port | raven3x7
<ubotu> raven3x7: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<jimmygoon> George1, then you boot off of it and that sysresccd has about every utility you'll ever ever ever need
<George1> yeah
<billy> Are /tmp files deleted after reboot?
<George1> thank you
<kurt> cool jimmygoon
<eilker> for newbies, free e-book http://ebookspyder.net/index.php/2007/03/03/ubuntu-linux-bible.html
<jimmygoon> danmorg: anything but emachines :D
<kurt> i had to do an alternate install for my laptop
<Vaalth> is it possibly to upgrade from hoary to the latest version without burning a new install disk to cd?
<jimmygoon> kurt: the sysresccd isn't a live disc... its a utility disc that has GUI apps but have to be launched via command lie
<jimmygoon> line*
<eilker> vaalth: they dont suggest it
<kurt> i  like that jimmy
<danmorg> jimmygoone: hhahaha.  yep.  it randomly shuts down.  i'm looking into dell, but i'm not sure what is a good choice
<eilker> vaalth: they suggest one by one
<jimmygoon> Vaalth: Alllll the way from hoary to edgy? :EEEK:
<kurt> i was lookiong for that the other day
<codecaine> jimmygoon, im on my system.  thanks again :)
<kurt> i went from breezy (i think) 5.10 to 6.06
<jimmygoon> Vaalth: you can... make sure package - ubuntu-desktop is installed - then update your sources.list file to include "edgy" instead of "hoary" then do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimmygoon> codecaine: awesome
<SunRayCafe> question on install: downloaded live disc, burned image, am running on machine. System doesn't seem to be able to handle install that way, it keeps hanging when I get to the formatting portion. Want to install via command line, but can't find information. Anyone have a link for command line installation help?
<jimmygoon> !tell Vaalth about upgrading
<lopelis`> whats the codecks do i need under default ubuntu install to paly avi mp3?
<crdlb> SunRayCafe, you need the alternate cd
<omeil> Does neverwinter nights 2 have a linux installer yet?
<SunRayCafe> crdlb: available from ubuntu.com?
<kurt> SunRayCafe,  download the alternate install cd
<crdlb> SunRayCafe, yes
<kurt> crdlb, not that i know of
<jimmygoon> lopelis`, goto http://ubuntuguide.org and search in your browser (CTRL+F) to find it... it will include every codec you can imagine
<kurt> crdlb,  how far you get so far?
<lopelis`> jimmygoon, thanks
<jimmygoon> .... Whoa... the alt cd is offical
<jimmygoon> and definetly on the ubuntu.com website!!!
<SunRayCafe> aaah, I don't have enough ram. Thanks guys, that should do it
<needtoknow> How do I change the size of my partitions? Ubuntu wont let me login as root!!!
<raven3x7> omeil, i though they werent going to make one?
<crdlb> SunRayCafe, how much do you have?
<SunRayCafe> guessing 128
<jimmygoon> heh, you don
<SunRayCafe> don't know off hand... can reboot and find out :)
<jimmygoon> 't know?
<SunRayCafe> it's not my primary machine
<SunRayCafe> sandbox
<crdlb> SunRayCafe, try xubuntu, but the livecd requires much more ram than the actual install
<jimmygoon> that and/or try a memcheck
<kurt> i hope they release one
<jimmygoon> or DamnSmallLinux - it rocks!
<kurt> then i dont have to boot windows
<kurt> actually a question
<needtoknow> How do I change the size of my partitions? Ubuntu wont let me login as root!!!
<kurt> how do i install the nvidia drivers
<needtoknow> ^^^ easy ubuntu
<kurt> it keeps saying that its found an x session running
<danmorg> jimmygoon: where did you buy your computer?
<GionnyBoss> If I want to set Nautilus to open a certain type of file with another application, I can't do it. I see other applications but if I click on it I can't select them. I have this problem only on my laptop, other computers using ubuntu doesn't have this problem. Can anybody help me, please? I'm on Ubuntu Edgy, using GNOME, obviously
<bronze_0_1> wow. scary.
<harman> needtoknow, use sudo
<SunRayCafe> hmmm... memtest says I have 192. Will try the alternate anyway, since this isn't working
<omeil> raven3x7: try !firewall it should tell you everything about ubuntu firewall
<crdlb> SunRayCafe, 192 is enough for ubuntu (but not the livecd)
<kurt> how do i boot to command line not to gui / x
<kurt> ?
<lopelis`> one more: how to get kismet with intel ipw2200 card wirking monitore mode
<jimmygoon> danmorg: I bought this piece of ... hardware about 2-3 years ago at Office Depot... it's held up well and I got a a free warranty extenstion (totally like 3 years) because Toshiba had a class action lawsuit
<jimmygoon> lopelis`, how far are you with kismet?
<kurt> toshiba's last forever
<kurt> i have 2 left from 2001
<lopelis`> jimmygoon: i'm noob
<needtoknow> Not nice^^^
<lopelis`> does intell support kismet
<kurt> the third i had got dropped, smashed actually
<kid6> so if my MBR is windows version I just tell grub to over write it?
* needtoknow asks "How do I change the size of my partitions? Ubuntu wont let me login as root!!!"
<nalioth> kid6: Windows doesn't use an MBR
<jimmygoon> lopelis`, heh, okay. well you need to configure your /etc/kismet/kismet.conf file (specifically the line with source="" to work with your card
<jimmygoon> nalioth: yes it does... it overwrites it so that it loads up XP/Vista/NTLDR
<crdlb> kid6, grub will add windows to itself, so basically yes
<ardchoille> !sudo | needtoknow
<ubotu> needtoknow: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lopelis`> jimmygoon: any forum forum page for that :)
<kid6> The instructions for "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" say to use the boot partition... but I don't have one
<ciscosurfer> With TabMixPlus, is there a way to get the drop-down menu that appears on the far right to appear again, when multiple tabs are open?
<jimmygoon> lopelis`, I really dunna
<billy> ciscosurfer: any other recommended add-ons? :)
<ardchoille> needtoknow: You can install gparted and use that to resize partitions
<needtoknow> Thanks
<kid6> sorry I am prolly sounding like an idiot... I just have no experince
<nalioth> jimmygoon: we're getting into ##windows territory
<jimmygoon> kid6 : are you tring to repair grub by reinstalling?
<kid6> yes
<lopelis`> jimmygoon : ok, thanks
<ciscosurfer> billy: I use a few...what are you looking for?
<jimmygoon> nalioth, heh :D
<omeil> kurt: have you rebooted yet?
<jimmygoon> because I just helped someone do that about 5-10 minutes ago
<jimmygoon> lemme scroll up and paste it to you
<kid6> ok
<raven3x7> omeil, i was talking about Neverwinter Nights 2
<kid6> let me scroll up
<kid6> it was when you meant to pm?
<billy> ciscosurfer:  basic security type things.  or anything that you yourself find interesting. :)
<jimmygoon> yes kid6 :P
<jimmygoon> did you try it?
<TravisivarT> i'm trying to set up dual head with nvidia and twinview, but the screens are backwards (ie the right one shows the left screen)  here's my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/Spjp0U39.html
<jimmygoon> billy: I use the webdeveloper plugin (wonder why) and I use the del.icio.us plugin
<NewbieUser00001> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<crdlb> TravisivarT, why not rearrange the monitors?
<kid6> wtf... fdisk -l is showing me only HPFS/NTFS partitons
<jimmygoon> I don't think that ntfs-3g is beta anymore is it?
<TravisivarT> it's a dual boot with windows and the windows monitors are oriented correctly
<jimmygoon> kid6: run it with sudo
<Jowi> TravisivarT, in the section serverlayout set screen 0 and screen 1 and vice versa maybe...?
<kid6> hrmm smae
<raven3x7> jimmygoon, i think it isnt on 2.6.20 kernels
<kid6> same
<Anohaakten> hey can i get some help with installing beryl on ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> raven3x7, ok
<Anohaakten> like...how do I find it in synaptic
<ciscosurfer> billy: I don't use it anymore, but Adblock Plus is a good one....I also really like Bookmark Duplicate Detector, CustomizeGoogle, GoolgePreview, UbuntuForumsMenu, and some others
<kid6> does that mean somehow I deleted my linux partition?
<Limecat|SLEEP> anohaakten--are you semi comfortable with commandline?
<omeil> raven3x7: oh :) haven't got that yet. u need to forward ports for it?
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, you have to enable the repositories
<Anohaakten> oryeah
<Jowi> TravisivarT, typos. I meant, set screen 0 to screen 1 and vice versa
<Anohaakten> ok
<Limecat|SLEEP> one sec
<Limecat|SLEEP> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<jimmygoon> !tell Anohaakten about repositories
<billy> ciscosurfer:  thanks.  I'll check those out.  :))
<TravisivarT> Jowi i'll try it thanks
<Limecat|SLEEP> u have a question regarding file icons
<Limecat|SLEEP> i*
<raven3x7> raven3x7, :D robably but what i meant was that i heard they werent goint to make a linux client
<Limecat|SLEEP> namely, how do i change them
<kid6> f it.. just going to reinstall ubuntu :)
<Limecat|SLEEP> where does the icon come from
<ciscosurfer> billy: sure!
<crdlb> Limecat|SLEEP, change the icon theme
<raven3x7> jimmygoon, don take my word for it though
<Jowi> TravisivarT, or do it in section device for the card(s)
<yomm_> e home samba/file/
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, are you ok with beryl-svn? Its more bleeding edge - more features, less stable
<jimmygoon> raven3x7, its okay, I'm not too stressed about it ;)
<crdlb> Limecat|SLEEP, icon themes are stored in /usr/share/icons/THEME/
<yomm_> Would encrypting my root file system be a wise decision for my humble home samba/file/streaming server ?
<raven3x7> jimmygoon,, :D robably but what i meant was that i heard they werent goint to make a linux client
<jimmygoon> what do you mean a linux client?
<crdlb> yomm_, I wouldn't
<raven3x7> lol im talkin to myself on irc
<jimmygoon> isn't ntfs-3g ... for linux.....
<kurt> jimmygoon, i think its considered to be stable ... mostly
<crdlb> yomm_, unless you're worried about someone breaking into your house for your data
<jimmygoon> kurt: not the SVN releases...
<jimmygoon> not AS stable as the regular beryl releases
<yomm_> crdlb : why not , for performance reasons ? from what i've Read it does add a lot of security to your system
<jimmygoon> Anohaak
<kurt> raven3x7, you mean linux client for nwn2 right?
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, what graphics card do you have?
<eilker> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<raven3x7> err jimmygoon that was meant at someone else
<Limecat|SLEEP> oops
<raven3x7> kurt yeah
<jimmygoon> raven3x7, heh, my bad :P
<kurt> jimmygoon, i saw some atricle saying how to write to ntfs and it seemed pretty sure about it
<yomm_> crdlb : well ,the server is online 24/7 ..
<cantervil> hello, someone can helpme with apollon???
<raven3x7> jimmygoon, no mine actually. i need sleep
<crdlb> yomm_, the idea just scares me, make sure that whatever method you pursue keeps the blocks independent
<kurt> i wish they would raven3x7  but i saw where they didnt intend to
<jimmygoon> eilker: you can just enable remote desktop with gnome too.... System->Preferences-> remote desktop
<kurt> raven3x7,  but will securerom work under linux
<raven3x7> omeil, , :D robably but what i meant was that i heard they werent goint to make a linux client
<FLSimpsonKPT> is there a way to burn a dvd iso with ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> kurt: oh sorry, I'm getting mixed between a convo about beryl(-svn) and ntfs-3g we were referring to diff things
<yomm_> crldb : i'll do a ffull disk clone just to be sure :)
<eilker> jimmygoon> kde here :)
<kurt> it's ok
<Anohaakten> hey guys, when I go to try and add the repository for beryl I get NO_PUBKEY error
<Anohaakten> can someone help?
<FLSimpsonKPT> is there a way to burn a dvd iso with ubuntu?
<raven3x7> kurt i would have bought it if they were. as for securom i dont think so
<cantervil> hi, please Apollon!!!
<kurt> jimmygoon,  any idea how i boot to command line
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, its not a fatal error... but what repo are you trying to add
<Anohaakten> uhm
<jimmygoon> kurt, something to do with a single option you append to the kernel line with grub?
<Anohaakten> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<Anohaakten> that one
<kurt> i loved nwn  so i had to buy nwn2
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, lemme find the key for you
<Anohaakten> ok
<kurt> even bought a video card to play it to replace my three year old
<raven3x7> Anohaakten, if your following the wiki article those addresses for the gpg keys are outdated
<Anohaakten> yeah ok, just pm me, and tell me where I put the key
<LordLimecat> crdlb--im actually trying to find out where this "world of warcraft.lnk" is getting its icon
<Anohaakten> how do oyu enter a key?
<FLSimpsonKPT> is it possible to burn an iso image onto a dvd or cd with ubuntu? if so how?
<LordLimecat> is linux grabbing an icon from a windows exe? *confused*
<raven3x7> kurt ouch
<kurt> FLSimpsonKPT, of course it is
<Beverage> Im trying to install  a DC++ hub on my linux server for an upcomming LAN party I was wondering how i start the server after I install it
<Bac9> when doing `ulimit -n 2048` I get "ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted", what can I do to change the limit?
<LordLimecat> or is wow supplying the icon somewhere
<eilker> anyone makes with me remote desktop connection ? i wonder it...
<LordLimecat> er, wine
<FLSimpsonKPT> kurt, i suppose I don't have the proper package :P
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, the stuff I just sent you might be wrong though based off what raven3x7 just said... :S
<LordLimecat> eilker--you want me to test your remote desktop?
<kurt> you should FLSimpsonKPT  if you did a default install
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, raven3x7 I'm not as familiar with beryl-official... I'm a beryl-svn kinda guy
<kurt> msut be there somewhere
<Anohaakten> hmm
<FLSimpsonKPT> kurt, what's the name of the program?
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, Right click-> burn to disc
<Anohaakten> can someone help me on installing beryl then?
<kurt> FLSimpsonKPT, under places you should see CD/DVD Creator
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten,  like I said, its not fatal... it will continue with out it
<Grenade> hey does anyone else have AD1986A for their sound??????
<kurt> I think I used that
<crdlb> LordLimecat, have you tried opening the icon in gedit?
<ClarKent> Could not render default GStreamer audio output sink
<LordLimecat> ill try that
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, Right click-> burn to disc!
<ClarKent> i get that error when I run muine
<FLSimpsonKPT> lol thanks jimmygoon and kurt I feel like an idiot now XD
<jimmygoon> its okay :P
<crdlb> LordLimecat, it may be a .desktop file generated by wine
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, I was asking before--- Do you want a more stable version or one with more features?
<needtoknow> How would I make myself root using sudo?
<LordLimecat> but the actual icon must exist somewhere on my comp
<kurt> FLSimpsonKPT,  I feel like an idiot a hundred times a day.. no biggie
<jessd> needtoknow sudo su -
<crdlb> needtoknow, sudo -i
<eilker> LordLimecat: yes pls,  i wanna see how i can control your desktop, if u want, u do it too
<raven3x7> jimmygoon, i meant the links to the gpg server. if you got the key its fine
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten,  more importantly ... waht graphics card do you have
<jimmygoon> raven3x7, oh... ok
<raven3x7> jimmygoon, the wiki is fine otherwise
<FLSimpsonKPT> sad to say kurt and jimmygoon, I am trying a diferent version of linux
<FLSimpsonKPT> Sabayon
<kurt> cool
<Grenade> hey does anyone else have AD1986A for their sound??????
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, its okay :P We won't hate you
<kurt> I want to try that Brazilian Dreamlinux
<Anohaakten> im fine
<Anohaakten> I checked
<Anohaakten> and mine is fine
<[GneSH0r] > can i get help with samba?
<kurt> I used to be a suse fan but 10.1 broke me
<Grenade> i am having troubles installin the alsa sound for AD1986A
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, just tell me :P I need to know whether you need AIGLX or XGL
<Anohaakten> my graphics card supports graphic rendering
<jimmygoon> Is it ATI or NVIDIA or INTEL?
<Anohaakten> and thats it
<crdlb> [GneSH0r] , depends on how complex your question is :)
<Anohaakten> I checked
<FLSimpsonKPT> jimmygoon, good. Its supposed to have native beryl support and I am really confused on trying to make it work with 6.06
<Anohaakten> intel
<Anohaakten> 855gm
<jimmygoon> ok- good!
<jimmygoon> just like me!!
<Anohaakten> alright
<jessd> Anohaakten: What samba help are you looking for?
<LordLimecat> eilker: open applications-->internet-->terminal services client
<needtoknow> How would I run QTparted( a system tool) with sudo?
<LordLimecat> host: limecat.homelinux.com
<FLSimpsonKPT> jimmygoon, I should of gotten the newest version of ubuntu instead *slaps Head*
<LordLimecat> no username, no pass
<LordLimecat> no control is granted either
<SunRayCafe> [GneSH0r]  is looking for samba help
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, Anohaakten you are both trying to work with beryl and stuff so you may both benefit from this bit here ---
<[GneSH0r] > basically im new to linux
<jessd> SunrayCafe: TY
<[GneSH0r] > im using ubuntu 6.10
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon whatcha got bud?
<Anohaakten> cna ya help me?
<eilker> LordLimecat: i am kubuntu user
<Zambezi> Isn't Edgy Eft server-CD bootable?
<[GneSH0r] > and i wanna get files off my windows xp computer
<jessd> [GneSH0r] : What are you lookin for for Samba?
<needtoknow> Yah it is
<kurt> I need to get Nvidia driver installed to run Beryl?
<LordLimecat> in terminal: vncviewer limecat.homelinux.com:0
<needtoknow> How would I run QTparted( a system tool) with sudo?
<[GneSH0r] > and somone said in beryl to ask in here for samba
<jimmygoon> Two things: one if you want to install beryl-stable then you should add the repository that you found on the wiki, then you should do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-plugins emerald"
<Grenade> Need Help: i am having troubles installin the alsa sound for AD1986A
<kurt> waht you need about samba ?
<needtoknow> How would I run QTparted( a system tool) with sudo?
<jessd> [GneSH0r] : You can do it two ways
<crdlb> [GneSH0r] , do you see the windows computer if you open: Places->Network->windows network ?
<jimmygoon> If you want to run beryl-svn like I am, then you add the trevino beryl-syn repository (google) and his GPG key and then you do the same "sudo apt-get " bit
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon, can you pm me with the exact repository line on wiki?
<jessd> You can set a samba share and use the XP machine to push to Linux
<Anohaakten> just to be sure im doing things correctly
<jimmygoon> anohaakten, do you want beryl-svn or beryl-stable?
<Anohaakten> does not matter
<Anohaakten> I want it to run
<Anohaakten> first
<Anohaakten> then later upgrade
<jessd> [GneSH0r] : Or you can use smbmount to mount the windows share and copy to linux from linux
<Anohaakten> if I cna do that
<FLSimpsonKPT> jimmygoon, what is a good version of ubuntu that runs with beryl? Stable of course
<Anohaakten> 6.10 simpson
<crdlb> FLSimpsonKPT, edgy
<Beverage> How do i check to see if a program that runs in the background is running or not?
<Anohaakten> the newest one...
<needtoknow> How would I run QTparted( a system tool) as root?
<jessd> [GneSH0r] : Setting a samba share in Ubuntu is prolly easier
<eilker> LordLimecat: i am downloading vncviewer
<kenv> Hello.  I am new to this OS and have been trying to work with it for a little while.  Could someone point me in the right direction to move files from one Ubuntu system to another?
<FLSimpsonKPT> thanks crdlb
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, I alwys run the latest ubuntu - not feisty sinces it not released yet but otherwise...
<jimmygoon> 6.10/edgy
<Anohaakten> ok so
<Anohaakten> jimmy goon
<kurt> i'm running feisty
<kurt> seems to be pretty good
<jessd> [GneSH0r] : Try System > Preferences > Shared folders
<Anohaakten> can you pm me with what the repos is
<needtoknow> To move files try using "wine"
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, yeah, sorry I'm trying to tripletask :P
<likwidtek> hey guys.. I have an NVIDIA 7950 GX2 and I want to install Beryl.. Where do you suggest I start?
<likwidtek> XGL or AIXGL
<jessd> needtoknow: Tried gksu QTparted ?
<Anohaakten> alright
<needtoknow> How would I run QTparted( a system tool) with root priv.. ?  I tryed sudo but it's noy working
<Beverage> i installed a program that runs in the background (daemon) but i dont know if its running
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten,  you know where to add that line and everything right?
<[GneSH0r] > yeh i can see it
<[GneSH0r] > on the list
<jimmygoon> needtoknow, what do you mean its not working
<rbil> likwidtek: if you're running edgy, AIGLX is already installed
<crdlb> likwidtek, AIGLX if you're willing to install the 9xxx version driver
<jimmygoon> its not the right program name or what/
<needtoknow> I dont know how to install the gksu gparted
<kenv> I do not have shared folders in system and preferneces.  Is there a site  I could read up on this?
<Anohaakten> yes
<Anohaakten> irght in synaptic
<Anohaakten> under repos
<jessd> [GneSH0r] : sudo apt-get install gksu
<Anohaakten> and then custom
<[GneSH0r] > ok
<kurt> sigh wine updated to 9.3.2
<kurt> still wont run peachtree
<LordLimecat> eilker: you see it?
<jimmygoon> what is peachtree?
<needtoknow> Now none of my programs start since I started taking sudo commands from you guys
<kurt> time to boot to the old gaming os
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, thats fine ... I always do it by hand but its the same thing
<eilker> LordLimecat: i cant
<Anohaakten> ok
<[GneSH0r] > its already the newest version
<[GneSH0r] > jessd
<kurt> thanks all for the chat and some advice too
<jessd> needtoknow: Try this : export DISPLAY=:0.0
<eilker> LordLimecat: trying to install some packages
<LordLimecat> try now'
<Anohaakten> so what exactly is the repos that I need to type in
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, so now you can just do an "update" in synaptic and then search for beryl... and you should find it!!
<needtoknow> EXCEPT QTparted wich keeps telling me I dont have priv... to run it
<LordLimecat> i saw your request
<LordLimecat> try again
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, I PM'ed them to you :D
<Anohaakten> i never added any repos.. though
<Anohaakten> I didnt get it...
<Anohaakten> I have on pm's
<jimmygoon> lemme just paste it here
<Anohaakten> k
<jimmygoon> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<needtoknow> jessd told me to run the command " export DISPLAY=:0.0" Is that safe?
<jimmygoon> deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<jimmygoon> add both of them
<billy> I'm on the phone with my ISP.  They don't know how to release the IP address for a Linux system.  Any help?
<[GneSH0r] > how do you look at the cube display
<[GneSH0r] > when youve installed beryl?
<eilker> LordLimecat: black screen comes and goes
<needtoknow>  export DISPLAY=:0.0 <-- Is that safe I may be a noob but I think this is bad.///
<chavo> needtoknow, he's trying to hax0r you
<needtoknow> Not hack
<needtoknow> I think he is trying to mess up my diplay
<FLSimpsonKPT> jimmygoon, I will try ubuntu again after i mess with other distro for a bit :D
<jvai> billy, tell them to do it as if it was a mac
<bimberi> [GneSH0r] : hold down ctrl-alt and move the mouse
<[GneSH0r] > thanks
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, heh, I do the same things
<chavo> needtoknow, export sets environment variables
<JasonDM> ok, so I have a second monitor, but I don't know how to get it to work
<Karark|away> can someone tell me the program KDE uses to set default program prefs?
<eilker> LordLimecat: sudo svncviewer "and the adress that u have gave me"
<Karark|away> i don't want to leave Gnome to change a setting
<[GneSH0r] > brilliant..
<jessd> needtoknow: If you did a su to root and took root's environment, you may have lost the environment variable that tells the system where X is
<billy> jvai: OK.  I'll try that.
<[GneSH0r] > how do you change the background?
<JasonDM> also, beryl doesn't want to run, at all...
<chavo> Karark|away, you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<FLSimpsonKPT> jimmygoon, its hard not to isnt it? :D
<Anohaakten> ok
<billy> jvai: thanks for the response, also.
<jvai> yes billy, it's kinda the same thing....
<Anohaakten> added jimmygoon
<Karark|away> chavo, yes
<jvai> np @billy
<jimmygoon> FLSimpsonKPT, after a while ..
<bimberi> [GneSH0r] : er, hold down ctrl-alt and drag the mouse with button down
<chavo> Karark|away, systemsettings
<Anohaakten> still getting the no pubkey thing, but ill try and install
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, now "refresh" synaptic
<Karark|away> chavo, i want my Boinc Manager to stop opening konqueror every time i click a button in there
<cyphase> Is it possible to tell an SSH connection to keep-alive from the client side?
<jessd> needtoknow: that command sets the environment value back, so when root tries to run a command that needs a GUI, the system knows where that is
<Anohaakten> do you mean reload?
<bimberi> [GneSH0r] : that (change the background) I don't know
<needtoknow>  export DISPLAY=:0.0  ,  so export is a variable but then it says display so it move's my screen.... to o.o the first pixal
<Karark|away> chavo, thanks
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon, do you mean "reload"
<jessd> needtoknow: No
<Anohaakten> is that the same as refresh
<chavo> needtoknow, DISPLAY is the variable
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, sure... I don't have it open here P
<jimmygoon> :P
<Anohaakten> ok
<Anohaakten> now
<Anohaakten> more errors
<Anohaakten> I right clikc it
<chavo> you can chaeck it like this -> echo $DISPLAY
<Anohaakten> and make install or w/e
<jvai> hey ppl.. a debian live cd based on sid!! - > http://distrocenter.linux.com/distrocenter/07/02/28/1017239.shtml?tid=127
<needtoknow> Nope I am not going to run  "export DISPLAY=:0.0" intill a couple people here tells me its safe
<eilker> LordLimecat: r u there ? wanna try for my desktop ?
<FLSimpsonKPT> jvai, ?
<FLSimpsonKPT> jvai, elaborate please
<Anohaakten> I get beryl: depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed
<deep> Is there any browser that integrates a bit more into gnome then firefox does?
<jvai> tru.. the link is there from linux.com
<Anohaakten> depends: libberysettings0 but it is not going to be installed
<whycry> ho ho
<Anohaakten> i get those erros jimmygoon
<jessd> Is anyone else here familiar with the DISPLAY variable to help allay needtoknow's suspicions?
<needtoknow> Ok I ran it
<whycry> Co ai  o viet nam hong
<Anohaakten> errors*
<needtoknow> Now what
<needtoknow> I just used it
<jessd> needtoknow: Try running your program again
<jvai> sidux  - http://www.sidux.com/ based on debian sid
<jvai> ubuntu is coded off of sid right?
<bimberi> jvai: yes
<needtoknow> Tells me I am not root. I am using the username on my computer needtoknow I need to use sudo becuase it wont let me login as root
<tekk> i want to install the nvidia drivers for my gfx card, shall i use the ones from nvidia.co.uk or some ubuntu nvidia ones from elsewhere?
<tekk> or does it not really matter
<jessd> Hmm
<eilker> LordLimecat: i see it with other way :))))))) hey where are you ?
<jvai> ok i dont think sidux dsoes it bettr than ubuntu... but the article was impressive
<ericmoritz\0> I'm looking at the slick Motorola Q, I was wondering how well Ubuntu (or linux in general) syncing with Windows Mobile is
<c0nv1ct> needtoknow: tried sudo?
<GoldeNArX> sup guys. got me intel 3945abg working (finally).  now I try to get automatix installed and the web site is down... anyone know of an alternate method?
<billy> jvai: hey.  we aren't able to do it like a mac.  any other ideas?
<FLSimpsonKPT> well im gonna try the new os bbl
<jimmygoon> needtoknow: that command "EXPORT" was safe
<ericmoritz\0> I have a Treo and syncing with a palm is flawless, somehow I doubt windows mobile is as easy
<jvai> billy is it broadband, or dial up?
<billy> jvai: broadband.
<LjL> GoldeNArX: yes - doing whatever you intended to do with Automatix using sane means instead
* jessd slaps self with old trout and waves goodbye
<rbil> needtoknow EXPORTED himself out of the channel
<jvai> biully it should be as easy as them configuring the modem on their end, that's all
<GoldeNArX> LjL : lol... sane methods? automatix kinda automates the whole thing .. no?
<BrokenPipe> wtf is wrong with pastebin.com? what's another scratchpad site?
<jvai> & ubuntu will do the rest @ billy
<jvai> billy comcast?
<LjL> !automatix | GoldeNArX, automatix automates breakage
<ubotu> GoldeNArX, automatix automates breakage: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bimberi> BrokenPipe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  (see /topic)
<billy> jvai: yes, comcast.
<LjL> GoldeNArX: besides, what "whole thing" are you talking about?
<GoldeNArX> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<GoldeNArX> LjL : I mean mp3 support dvd support etc etc
<GoldeNArX> the proper nvidia driver
<LjL> GoldeNArX: it's all easy enough using APT.
<yomm_> Where can I learn about the hd vol_id system intoduced in Edgy ?
<Latitude^> whenever i plug my network card while edgy is on, i have to reboot it to get an ip add. is there an alternative?
<BrokenPipe> I'm having trouble with some broken packages that I can't seem to fix. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9175/
<jvai> !oy.. i just got comcast install @ home last nyte, thier using newer modems... Billy they have to config the modem on their end, & ubuntu will do the rest
<eilker> LordLimecat: i am here, when you came back
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon you still alive?
<GoldeNArX> LjL : thanks for the links... i'll follow those
<pingpongboss> hey, can someone help me with a question about installing/partitioning?
<bimberi> !uuid | yomm_
<ubotu> yomm_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<omeil> does never winter nights 2 also have a linux installer?
<yomm_> bimberi : thx
<SARA> hey can someone help me get a program to burn MP3's to a Cd please?!!!!!!!!!
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, SORRY! yes... whats up?
<billy> jvai: we're trying again. just a sec.
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon
<Anohaakten> help me out
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, if you prefix everything with jimmygoon, I will see it better!
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, where are you stuck?
<Anohaakten> i pmed you
<jimmygoon> .... I didn't get it :S
<jvai> billy u have the comcast techs @ the hous now?
<Anohaakten> blah
<Anohaakten> ok
<Anohaakten> anywyas
<jimmygoon> OH you are not a registered user?
<jimmygoon> OH NOES
<jimmygoon> I wasn't logged in :?
<Anohaakten> probably not
<Latitude^> whenever i plug my network card while edgy is on, i have to reboot it to get an ip add. is there an alternative?
<Anohaakten> registered user for what?
<jimmygoon> for freenode (this irc server)
<Anohaakten> oh
<Anohaakten> no im not
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> Eitherway, Anohaakten just talk on here since I know it works :d
<Anohaakten> ok
<pingpongboss> in a normal ubuntu installation, it askes you to format the "/" disk before an installation. What if I choose not to format it? any chance it'll break my system?
<yomm_> Latitude :and if you try : "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" afterwards ?
<pingpongboss> i'm trying to install Edgy after trying out Feisty
<billy> jvai: on the phone.
<jvai> ooo
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon look at your pm
<bruenig> pingpongboss, reformat and go
<Anohaakten> I think its working onw
<Anohaakten> now*
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, I'm not getting anything at all?
<Anohaakten> bah ok
<Anohaakten> anyways
<pingpongboss> bruenig, hey, u helped me before. I want to keep my programs and settings tho
<Anohaakten> im getting uhm
<jvai> billy.. u got your own modem right? u didnt get the comcast's medem
<jimmygoon> check your server info window... It will say that unregistered users aren't allowed
<Latitude^> yomm_, haven't tried that. illgive it a shot
<pingpongboss> bruenig, but are u saying that reformat is the best option?
<Anohaakten> ok
<Anohaakten> thats fine
<Anohaakten> lets chat here
<Anohaakten> ok
<billy> jvai: no.  i got comcast's modem.  :(
<jvai> ???
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, if the "noise" is bothersome you can aim although usaully irc stays at irc but I'm not picky
<Anohaakten> im getting the error, depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed
<bruenig> pingpongboss, yeah, you could back up your home and usr if you need that stuff, but it would be better to just reinstall things
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, does it say why its not going to be installed?
<Anohaakten> uhm
<theblue> Hi all.
<SARA> i need a program to burn Mp3's to cd's any suggestions?!
<Anohaakten> no
<pingpongboss> bruenig, alright
<bruenig> !burn | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pingpongboss> bruenig, what's in /usr?
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, open up a terminal and type this: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install beryl"
<bruenig> pingpongboss, application libraries and binaries
<pingpongboss> bruenig, my /home in on a seperate partition
<Anohaakten> just says, could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<Anohaakten> ok
<jvai> i was watchin the techs last nyte configurin mine.. but they did it on my gyrl's xp box... they dl'd the sw from the site, & dropped the xp's firewall
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, or you can copy paste - as long as you paste in the terminal with a rightclick-paste
<pingpongboss> bruenig, should i back that up? are there settings and stuff in there?
<Anohaakten> lets do terminal, maybe itll work better
<bruenig> pingpongboss, no settings, but the applications themselves, I would just reinstall them
<bruenig> pingpongboss, home has all the settings
<pingpongboss> bruenig, ic. ty
<LordLimecat> billy or jvai: you need modem/router setup help?
<jvai> lordlimecat, billy needs help configuring the comcast modem
<SARA> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Anohaakten> blah
<[GneSH0r] > 213.48.150.9:27015
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon
<LordLimecat> what does he need configged o.0
<Anohaakten> how do i register?
<omeil> LordLimecat: you play tremulous?
<LordLimecat> i do!
<LordLimecat> :D
<Anohaakten> how do I register jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> anohaakten: do you have AIM? :P
<Anohaakten> sure do
<Anohaakten> lets do that
<omeil> that game is kinda hard lol :)
<LordLimecat> im lordlimecat as aliens, Barry the butcher as humies
<billy> LordLimecat, yeah.  i need help releasing my IP address.  I just got off the phone with comcast.  They didn't know the deal.
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, talk to me on there heh
<LordLimecat> it rocks
<Anohaakten> ok
<Anohaakten> whats your s/n?
<LordLimecat> what model is it?
<SARA> when i try and make a Cd using gnome baker my Mp3 are not showing up...
<LordLimecat> wait, if its cable....
<bruenig> SARA, k3b
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon, what is your s/n?
<LordLimecat> a LOT of the time, you can release it by unplugging yer modem for 10-20 secs
<bruenig> SARA, you can drag and drop from nautilus
<SARA> i dont know...
<LordLimecat> im SURE youd reset ip if it was off for longer
<jvai> billy ask them how can u help thru your browser.. i think that's the way, it has to resolve the dns
<SARA> im using gnomebaker
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, same as it is here :D
<Anohaakten> k
<BrokenPipe> how long should I wait before asking my question again? =)
<billy> jvai: now there's a good thought. !
<bruenig> SARA, there is a bug in gnomebaker I guess since it happened to me too where the only way to get the files in there is to open nautilus and drag and drop them from there to gnomebaker
<TravisivarT> hrm, fixed my dual head, but seemingly randomly a screen will just go blank for a moment (not a flash, it lasts maybe 2 or 3 seconds)  nvidia 8800GTX using twinview
<LordLimecat> billy, are you on ubuntu now?
<LordLimecat> if so, go into terminal and issue command: ifconfig
<billy> LordLimecat, you are correct sir.
<mikefoo> Hey if I have a 6 drive server, how sould I setup /boot so its redundant if one drive fails?
<Latitude^> nice question BrokenPipe
<LordLimecat> issue command ifconfig
<SARA> i dont know what nautilus
<LordLimecat> find second line under eth0
<billy> LordLimecat: OK.  Did that.
<bruenig> SARA, the file manager
<LordLimecat>  inet addr:192.168.1.75
<cerealkiller219> how can i detect if my ubuntu is installed on say hd(0,4)
<LordLimecat> i need that
<jvai> billy comcast thinks the only way to config is by dl'ing their crazy software, but that's not tru... cause.. if u had a macintosh..
<SARA> is says the audio/mpeg is not installed
<LordLimecat> NO! never use their software
<LordLimecat> its CRAPTASTIC
<LordLimecat> to use their catchphrase
<atomiku> when I start bittorrent is says the port is in use... how can i make it listen on a different port?
<bruenig> !mp3 | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LordLimecat> software is NOT needed to config routers
<SARA> is there a qucik way to download this?
<LordLimecat> you just need to connect to the ip
<jvai> ty! @ lordlimecat..
<billy> LordLimecat, you need my IP address?
<Aruin> could some 1 help me im looking for gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 aparently it should be in ubuntu's  package manager but i cant find it
<LordLimecat> just the local ip
<LordLimecat> that ip wont tell me how to get to you, unless you dont have a router
<LordLimecat> if its a 192.168 or 10.0 address, yer fine
<bruenig> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3: Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2.debian-1 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<LordLimecat> 172.16 also
<billy> LordLimecat, inet addr:68.59.65.93
<bruenig> Aruin, it is in the universe repository, make sure you have that enabled
<LordLimecat> you do not have a router
<harvey_> I just installed NTFS-g and when I'm deleting files on the drive, they disapear but no HDD space frees up. Any ideas?
<LordLimecat> i hope you have a firewall o.0
<billy> LordLimecat, no router.  bear in mind -- I have firestarter running.
<LordLimecat> theres not much to config on a modem
<LordLimecat> but what model is it
<LordLimecat> ill see what i can find
<src_afk> thanks all, up and running!
<Aruin> how do i enable the universe repository (sorry im a linux n00b)
<src_afk> now I'll have to start lurking here too
<LordLimecat> there IS a way to connect to it, its address is prob 10.0.0.1 or somethin
<bruenig> Aruin, I would imagine that this would work, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<SARA> Can anyone talk me through fixing my gnomebaker please?
<bruenig> Aruin, copy and paste that all at once
<bruenig> !mp3 | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LordLimecat> lurk ftw
<billy> Aruin, open synaptic, and go to "preferences"
<bruenig> billy, don't
<LordLimecat> every "noob" in here will probably end up helping others before the night is through :D
<billy> buenig, don't what?
<bruenig> billy, the gui walkthrough is not a good idea
<Aruin> ok thank you i will try that
<SARA> ok well thanks but i dont know what any of that means...
<LordLimecat> billy: what modem model do you have
<billy> bruenig, thanks for the warning.  I'm not doing it right now.  LordLimecat seemed to have some sort of solution.
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems scott@Toshiba:~$
<billy> Toshiba PCA 2000
<omeil> lol i got ubuntu setup with dual boot and i haven't even dual booted into windows xp yet :D
<billy> PCX 2000, that is.
<LordLimecat> i can tell you for SURE there is NO need for software ever
<LordLimecat> trust me
<LordLimecat> it may require a network reconfig to access it
<billy> LordLimecat, Okie Dokie.
<eilker> anyone using audacity ?
<omeil> can anyone get that dvd ripping softare to work?
<billy> eikler, I've used it before.
<bruenig> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<alperyilmaz> hi, i tried to install ubuntu 6.10 on usb by the instructions from pendrivelinux.com but it didn't work. I was more interested in full install rather than liveCD install. can anybody help for full ubuntu 6.10 installation on a 2GB usb drive?
<BrokenPipe> I'm having trouble with some broken packages that I can't seem to fix. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9175/
<bruenig> BrokenPipe, try sudo apt-get install -f
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:   beryl: Depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed          Depend
<eilker> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<jimmygoon> !pastebin | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten, just if you want ;)
<Anohaakten> k
<con-man> !pastebin | Anohaakten
<Anohaakten> lets get this working first
<Anohaakten> ok now what jimmygoon
<kidbuntu> what command do you type to see all the Harddisk that is plugged on the computer?
<con-man> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<billy> Tim and Eric's Awesome Show.  Great Job.
<bruenig> kidbuntu, If I read you right, sudo fdisk -l
<alperyilmaz> fdisk
<LordLimecat> billy:
<LordLimecat> from the manual:
<LordLimecat> Q: How can I configure the Cable Modem and get monitoring information from
<LordLimecat>    it ?
<LordLimecat> A: The Cable Modem can only be configured and monitored by your cable operator.
<kidbuntu> bruenig: i'l' try that
<DemisM> has anyone recovered files off of an ext3 fs in which they rm'd the files?
<billy> LordLimecat:  that truly sucks a fatee.
<LordLimecat> why?
<Aruin> i looked in the pacage manager and cant find where to select universal reposetry can any one help ?
<LordLimecat> what exactly do you need to do
<bruenig> Aruin, run the command I told you to run above
<LordLimecat> if you trust me, i could connect to you and have a look, it may be wrong
<LordLimecat> no promises tho
<LordLimecat> they may, and probably do, have a password on it
<Anohaakten> jimmygoon The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:   beryl-core: Depends: libberylsettings0 but it is not going to be installed               Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4 is to be installed              Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<alperyilmaz> yes, sudo fdisk -l
<Aruin> where do i run it bruenig (sorry im beeing useless (too much vista!!!!!)
<billy> LordLimecat: I'm getting lots of hits on my firewall.  Sometimes 3 a minute.  I need a new IP address, that's all.
<bruenig> Aruin, applications>accessories>terminal, copy and paste the whole thing at once, also make sure you close synaptic before you do that
<Aruin> ok thank you
<BrokenPipe> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9177/
<kidbuntu> bruenig: how do I mount now /dev/hdb2 to /mnt?
<LordLimecat> doh!
<LordLimecat> your computer has the ip, i think i know what to do
<bruenig> kidbuntu, what is /dev/hdb2 formatted as
<jvai> lol.... lordlime.. i'm writing all this down.. ty
<kidbuntu> bruenig: it's another ubuntu, 5.10 breezy. my other hard drive. I want to back up its contents
<bruenig> BrokenPipe, sudo apt-get remove ttf-opensymbol && sudo apt-get install -f
<bruenig> kidbuntu, ok, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<bruenig> kidbuntu, make sure /mnt is empty
<SARA> Can someone help me with my gnomebaker PLEASE!
<kidbuntu> bruenig: got it thaks
<kidbuntu> bruenig: i'll check
<harvey_> Anyone know why my USB (NTFS using ntfs-g) will not "give me back" data I free up?  I'll delete five gigs and it shows as five gigs deleted, but doesnt give me that as free space.
<bruenig> !mp3 | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alperyilmaz> i'll just ask one more time, in case it's not see, after that i won't bug.. is it possible to make a full ubuntu install on usb drive
<SARA> that did not help me
<bruenig> kidbuntu, if it isn't just make an empty directory and mount it in there
<billy> LordLimecat: unfortunately I'm out of time.  I must prepare food for me and my wife.  I shall return at a later time.
<arrenlex> harvey_: Is it in your trash?
<joshjosh> how do i enable ipod transfer in rhythmbox?
<billy> Shalom!
<harvey_> arrenlex, , not, it doesnt go to my trash
<jvai> daps billy
<colbert> Hello, how do I set the default program for a certain file type in Ubuntu ???
<BrokenPipe> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9178/
<LordLimecat> DAMMIT!
<bruenig> colbert, right click on it, go to properties, then change the openwith
<LordLimecat> I JUST FOUND IT
<SARA> The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed...any suggestions?
<jvai> lol
<harvey_> Unless I have a hidden trash can that I cant find, I dont know why space isnt being freed up
<joshjosh> SARA: What version Ubuntu you running?
<yomm_> alperyil : yes
<SARA> lol i dont know!
<joshjosh> SARA: What kind of file is it?
<bruenig> BrokenPipe, wow, that is some messy stuff maybe sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SARA> i just upgraded a few weeks ago.....MP3's
<LordLimecat> sudo dhclient eth0 >_<
<yomm_> alperyil : if your motherboard supports booting from usb u can just install ubuntu no probs
<kidbuntu> bruenig: it didn't work
<joshjosh> SARA: Download gstreamer plugins in synaptic
<bruenig> kidbuntu, what did it say
<kidbuntu> bruenig: wrong fs type..........
<kidbuntu> bruenig: wrong fs type,  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2,
<bruenig> kidbuntu, try it without fs, sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt
<SARA> ok well which one do i pick?
<bruenig> oh well bad superblock is a problem
<alperyilmaz> can i install by making ext2 and swap on 2GB usb
<bruenig> SARA, all of them
<alperyilmaz> yes it supports usb boot
<SARA> there is like 20 or more of them!
<kidbuntu> bruenig: now it says must specify the filesystem type
<LordLimecat> yo omeil
<yomm_> alperyilmaz : yup
<LordLimecat> you still there?
<bruenig> kidbuntu, is it ext3 or something else?
<SARA> are u sure?
<alperyilmaz> how can i do it, just select install from liveCD and then choose usb drive as hardisk to be installed?
<joshjosh> SARA: Read the descriptions of each of them and download what you need
<desi007> is there a program like shut down timer that I can install which can shutdown my pc when I want to
<kidbuntu> bruenig: I'm not really sure, but when I sudo fdisk, it said Extended
<LordLimecat> desi007
<SARA> i dont know what i need
<LordLimecat> pretty sure you can just make a script and schedual it
<bruenig> desi007, are you looking for a regular shutdown at a certain time each day or a one time thing
<LordLimecat> i BELIEVE init 6 will begin a shutdown
<LordLimecat> or perhaps init rd.6
<root_____> disconnect
<yomm_> alperyilmaz : yes ,usb disks would be something like /dev/sd*
<colbert> Firefox is my default browser, but every link in XChat I open up keeps opening in Opera, and there is no option in Opera to change it.. please can anyone help ?
<bruenig> kidbuntu, well it should be ext3,  if there is a bad superblock, it might not be able to tell at all
<jvai> looks like dapper may survive my thinkpad t40... it's trying to die before it's tyme :(
<alperyilmaz> what about grub loading, some people say it will recognize the computers own harddisk (like hda) and install boot on it
<jvai> <-- *searches ebay for a new ibm t40
<bruenig> colbert, sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<alperyilmaz> is there a trick to make ubuntu install see the usb drive as only harddrive available
<Aruin> bruenig i tride that and it dont seem to have done any thing (sorry for being a pain )
<bruenig> Aruin, do cat /etc/apt/sources.list and put the output in pastebin
<bruenig> !paste | Aruin
<ubotu> Aruin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<colbert> bruenig: Wow thanks you are awesome friend :) :) :)
<darkempress> how do i change users in terminal (no not sudo or root, just a different user)
<abasinisvacant> what's the command to delete a certain program
<BrokenPipe> bruenig: I'm still getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9178/ after the 'dpkg --configure -a'
<bruenig> colbert, opera is a little mean for doing that, took me forever to figure that out
<LordLimecat> abasinisvacant: try apt-get remove (program package name)
<darkempress> i'm logging into a computer on my network, but the nick i keep logging in as is not the one i need
<LordLimecat> you need to know the package name tho
<colbert> bruenig: lol yeah it's trying to bully its way into the system ;] 
<cpetzol2> It may just be coincidental, but I have recently been trying to install broadcom wireless drivers, and everytime I install them I have to reboot my computer. When it boots normally, it just gets stuck with the progress bar at around 15% and wont move for hours. When I boot in recovery mode, it shows several lines about my new broadcom drivers, then it has a couple lines with some type of memory address and the line "child_rip+0". The only solution 
<cpetzol2> e is by reinstally the entire OS. Does the installation of the drivers have anything to do with the boot process hanging? Should I use ndiswrapper instead of using the fw_cutter?
<bruenig> BrokenPipe, I don't know, there must be something seriously wrong with the post remove script of that package
<Khem> I am seeing problem with beryl on my ubuntu box sometimes new window starts all black
<Khem> I have nvidia
<BrokenPipe> bruenig: Is there a way to sort of start over with dpkg?
<gary__> apt-get is complaining that an installation script failed. where can i find the installation script?
<gary__> apt-get is complaining that an installation script failed. where can i find the installation script?
<bruenig> BrokenPipe, I have never had something not clear up after those
<__david> hello, i have a small (7") touchscreen monitor.  I was wondering what ideas people had for using this in a linux/ubuntu project?  It is standard vga/usb, acting just like a normal mouse/monitor, but it's tiny (640x480) and touchscreen.  What things would be cool to do with this?
<Aruin> bruenig it just told me permision denied after i typeed /etc/apt/sources.list
<__david> gary__: if you first find the package file (it's a .deb), you can open it in file-roller and dig around to find the script
<bruenig> Aruin, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SARA> ok well i looked for what i needed and could not find it...any more suggestions?!
<darkempress> how do i log out via terminal as one user, and log in as another?
<__david> gary__: it's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gary__> __david, thanks
<bruenig> gary__, you can extract it with ar x whatever.deb
<buddy7999> are there any EE's in the room?
<__david> gary__: you'll probably need to edit and re-run the script to make it work
<__david> buddy7999, i know a bit about EE
<buddy7999> do you know of any circuit simulatoin software
<__david> darkempress, have you tried the command "logout"
<buddy7999> ie transistor/diode simulation
<__david> buddy7999, i believe it's called spice
<SARA> can anyone help me with gnomebaker PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
<__david> lemme google
<bruenig> !mp3 | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xenguy> die
<SARA> PLEASE! that did not help me!
<bruenig> SARA, it should have
<SARA> well i did not!
<jimmygoon> SARA: what is wrong with your gnomebaker?
<bruenig> SARA, that is user error, there is nothing more we can do
<Aruin> bruenig: ok its given me a load of text so no i need to put it in the past thing yes?
<bruenig> Aruin, yes
<xelados> Has any patch or update been released to handle this new Daylight Savings Time crap?
<darkempress> __david, that stops the connection..i need to change users without breaking connection unless there's a way to change usernames as i'm logging in...
<bruenig> xelados, what is happening with daylight savings time?
<Xenguy> xelados: everything after breezy is immune/fixed
<__david> buddy7999: it's called SPICE.  use google to learn more
<xelados> Xenguy: Ah, alright.
<__david> darkempress: are you using VT or gnome-terminal or xterm?
<SARA> it tells me If you're having problems opening certain files make sure you have the GStreamer plugins needed to decode them.
<Xenguy> bruenig: Amerika decided to change DST
<jimmygoon> screw us... :P
<bruenig> to end it?
<SARA> If you're having problems opening certain files make sure you have the GStreamer plugins needed to decode them.
<Xenguy> bruenig: no, earlier this year
<omeil_> is Team America 2 being made?
<Aruin> bruenig: what syntax do i put it under?
<gnomefreak> SARA: no need to keep repeating it
<__david> darkempress: there is a program called "screen" that, while I haven't personally used, allows you to have terminal sessions that detach and reattach,
<SARA> it was a mistake
<bruenig> Aruin, just pick one, it doesn't matter, bash I guess
<jimmygoon> SARA: thats why you need to follow the instructions on the RESTRICTEDFORMATS page that was listed above that will install the gstreamer codecs for you... :)
<Xenguy> darkempress: screen is the ultimate zen app
<jimmygoon> SARA, you made need to restart
<darkempress> __david, forget it..i logged in via ssh with ssh <address> -l <login name>
<SARA> i tired to restart
<__david> darkempress: su
<darkempress> got it sorted, thanks anyways
<bruenig> SARA, you see that massive command about 1/3 way down, that is what you need
<kidbuntu> how do you resize the subtitle fonts in VLC?
<Aruin> bruenig:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9179/
<lascardials> hi everyone
<SARA> i dont know what im doing my X put this on my computer and i have too much saved on it to seitch back to windows...so im stuck...
<HLM> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bruenig> Aruin, you must not have run that command before, here run this one, the whole thing at once, it should enable pretty much every repo you will ever need: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<lascardials> someone have time
<Aruin> Bruenig: thank you will try that
<bruenig> !someone | lascardials
<ubotu> lascardials: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joshjosh> how do i enable ipod transfer in rhythmbox?
<jimmygoon> SARA: open up a terminal.. ( hit Alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal") and then rightclick->PASTE the BIIGG command that is on the Restricted Formats page that has been lsited many times
<jimmygoon> GAH! she left! (
<jimmygoon> :(
<bruenig> she deserves windows
* bimberi congratulates the X
<jimmygoon> lol
<jimmygoon> yep
<jimmygoon> Maybe Vista will WOW her
<lascardials> do anybody can help me to understand kannel s installation on ubuntu
* jimmygoon smack his forehead
<kidbuntu> All the subtitles that appear in my mplayer are "________________" "_______________"
<Latitude^> is it just me or is this room more accommodating to females =)
<bruenig> Latitude^, riiiight
<deltaray> Hi, I came to this channel because I'm trying to get Ubuntu on a machine that already has Vista on it.  I know how to install Ubuntu so I don't need help with that part, but....
<deltaray> the laptop with Vista already on it has a partition at the end of the drive that is 2GB and has what looks like a windows base partition on it (like a C: drive).
<deltaray> Its a Dell 640m if that helps.  Anyone know what this partition is?
<jimmygoon> deltaray: be careful - sometimes the 2gig is a recovery partition ESPECIALLY with Dells
<jimmygoon> do NOT delete it or write over it
<Latitude^> deltaray, that could be PC restore
<Aruin> bruenig: ok iv done that its nowasking for my password but wont let me type it in !
<jimmygoon> resize the vista partition (partly dangerous) and then install ubuntu
<CalJohn> deltaray: manufactuer model numbers _rarely_ help, unfortunatley :(
<CalJohn> deltaray: they're a randomised marketing gimmick
<bruenig> Aruin, just type, it doesn't show anything but it is typing
<jimmygoon> Aruin: when you type in passwords ... it is accepting the password but the ****'s don't show up
* jimmygoon got beat :(
<bruenig> more succinct
<nasdaq7> how is windows vista - better than windows xp?
<deltaray> jimmygoon, right, that's kinda what I figured, but I couldn't find anything to indicate that I could back that partition up to a dvd or something.
<CalJohn> Aruin: unix has never shown the number of characters in a password
<Ben701> Any thoughts on what the best(easiest to setup) mail server would be for edgy?
<deltaray> And since its at the end of the drive, it would have to be removed in order to make room for Ubuntu.
<bruenig> nasdaq7, how is throat cancer better than lung cancer
<Aruin> it replyed with
<Aruin> sed: no imput files
<Ax3> lol
<abasinisvacant> i installed a program that i can't get rid of... can someone help????
<jimmygoon> deltaray : nah, that partition is like so you can hold down F8 when the PC starts up and the Dell thing runs to allow you to reapir your hard drive
<deltaray> CalJohn, Well, I'm more used to enterprise hardware where the model numbers actually say something.
<Coranth> If I were to install Ubuntu on my Toshiba Notebook... how would I get online with it? I have an Alcatel Speedtouch 530 Modem that came as part of a Telstra Bigpond Broadband self-install kit. I've read some stuff on the Internet about using the -ethernet- connection port on the modem and doing it that way... but I can't do that, as I have no network 'card' in my Notebook, and the Ethernet...
<CalJohn> Aruin: it's kinda a security issue, makes brute forcing easier
<Coranth> ...port is used for a shared internet connection.
<jimmygoon> deltaray- no
<Ax3> nasdaq7: this _is_ an ubuntu channel, you'll get nothing but anti m$ here haha
<bruenig> Aruin, are you copying the whole thing at once
<Latitude^> deltaray, if u have the windows reinstall cd as well as the other softwares, you may delete it
<jimmygoon> deltaray- you need to resize your Vista partition to make room for ubuntu
<CalJohn> deltaray: as far as consumer laptops, is what I'm saying :p
<deltaray> jimmygoon, ok, so I could just reinstall Vista if it becomes a problem.
<bruenig> Aruin, copy the entire thing after the colon at once
<nasdaq7> that is why i haven't installed it yet - have had the dvd next to me for 3 weeks.
<Aruin> bruenig i coppyed everything you told me to and put it in
<root2> name/ needtoknow
<jimmygoon> deltaray,  yes... that is what that partition is for.. which is why you should preserve it
<techie_> Question. When I click my applications and see the installed program "Wine" to the right of it there is still a windows program which I already erased, sort of uninstalled programs in the start menu of windows that are still there even though you uninstalled them before. How do I get rid of it?
<deltaray> jimmygoon, Actually, I heard something about needing to resize it from within Vista before installing Ubuntu , is that right?  Or can I just use gparted?
<CalJohn> deltaray: even in Sun hardware for example, model numbers aren't much indication of anything, performance or feature wise, unless you know the whole range off by heart
<jimmygoon> deltaray, if you are interested in trying to resize the vista partition.... (lemme find the link)
<bruenig> Aruin, at once, all at once, there should be an input file, that is the file you just pastebined it is obviously there
<bimberi> Ben701: setting up dovecot was quote straightforward (dapper though but little will have changed)
<bruenig> Aruin, oh my fault
<deltaray> CalJohn, right
<haakuturi> Anyone familiar with fluxbox?
<jimmygoon> deltaray, ANY TIME YOU TRY TO RESIZE you SHOULDNOT be running any operating system off the hard drive
<__david> techie_: use alacarte (you can run it from a terminal) to edit your menus
<Ben701> bimberi: Thanks Ill give that a shot
<CalJohn> haakuturi: yes
<deltaray> jimmygoon, ok, that makes sense.
<jturek> Hi, How can i change the resolution of my tty consoles ?  I run Irssi in full screen, and i want to be able to see more
<jimmygoon> deltaray, which is why you use a livecd... hold on
<bruenig> Aruin, wow ok here it is: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -e 's/dapper-security universe/dapper-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<bimberi> Ben701: np, look for the guides on help.ubuntu.com/community
<root2> HOW DO I RESIZE MY UBUNTU PARTITION TO 15 GB AND give the rest to windows ( sorry about the caps )
<haakuturi> CalJohn and xfce? I can't figure out how to browse a Windows share....
<kidbuntu> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<deltaray> You know what really sucks that I just found.  I use synergy and have noticed that Vista's permissions window that comes up doesn't allow you to use synergy to move the mouse or use the keyboard when it comes up.  So Vista breaks synergy.
<Aruin> ok will try that then
<jimmygoon> root2, deltaray,  http://www.sysresccd.org/ <--- AWESOME THING TO HAVE AT ALL TIMES! It has something called "run_qtparted" to allow you toresize partitions
<jimmygoon> root2 read that ^^^
<bruenig> root2, gparted, you will need to use a live cd if you are trying to resize your root partition because you can't resize a mounted partition
<kidbuntu> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techie_> <__david> terrific. Where in the world did you find that command? Wow!
<Aruin> ah that looks more promesing :)
<jimmygoon> deltaray: thats really sad abotu synergy.. I love that app :)
<deltaray> jimmygoon, Yes, I've seen that before when I made a LiveDVD for my local LUG last year.
<deltaray> yeah, it sucks.  Fucking M$
<__david> techie_: i think it was in dapper?
<deltaray> Makes me want to hit someone
<root2> G-parted live cd: What do I need to burn a .ISO
<PriceChild> !ohmy | deltaray
<ubotu> deltaray: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmygoon> root2: nothing if you are running ubuntu
<bimberi> root2: right-click, write to CD/DBD
<CalJohn> haakuturi: it's generally better if you just ask the question. Then anyone can answer it can help you
<bruenig> root2, a terminal, and cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever whatever.iso
<bimberi> *DVD
<jimmygoon> root2: downlaod the iso to your desktop - right click right to CD
<deltaray> jimmygoon,  Oh well, they can dig themselves into a hole.  I've never seen so much interest in Linux as I have this year.
<root2> Uh oh
<jimmygoon> thats the 3rd time tonight I've siad that :P
<techie_> <__david> it is interesting that now the Applications do not show the word Wine! I assume this is correct since I do not have any programs installed in Wines. I imagine if i were to setup another windows program, then the word "Wine" in applications would appear again. Does that make sense to you?
<bruenig> oh yeah I forgot gnome does that
<omeil_> !physicsFS
<bruenig> I am on xfce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about physicsfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^DeL3e7^> whats the name of that gnome gui burner?
<root2>  I sent it to steam roller
<deltaray> PriceChild, ubotu, sorry.
<jimmygoon> deltaray,  I've converted a few people already... they haven't looked back
<bruenig> ^DeL3e7^, gnomebaker
<magez_> how feisty works? is it stabile enaugh allready? is there sense to chance the version to feisty?
<^DeL3e7^> yeah!
<^DeL3e7^> thats it!
<PriceChild> magez_, feisty in #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> magez_, #ubuntu+1
<jimmygoon> techie_ its on the menu right now... Systme- >Preferences -> menu layout ;)
<sparr> magez_: ive been running feisty+edgy for a while now, very happy.  im upgrading to all feisty tonight
<__david> techie_: if there are no leaf or "runnable" nodes under a menu (i.e. it's all empty folders), the whole thing isn't added to the menu
<nasdaq7> well bill gates said that vista was the 'last windows' - if you would believe that ...
<bimberi> magez_: for a production system with data that's important to you - No.
<Aruin> bruenig: thank you for your help got it working now :)
<omeil_> anyone know how to upgrade the physicsFS?
<deltaray> jimmygoon, Did you read about that guy who installed Ubuntu for his dad, making his Dad think that he was installing Vista and his Dad liked it?   Let me see if I can find that.
<bruenig> Aruin, yeah sorry for the bad command
<Aruin> and the rest of you for that matter
<Aruin> thats ok mate
<adminx> Hello from Marietta Ga...
<sparr> deltaray: degredo.net
<root2> Crist I @/\/\ H@\/ | /\/ G     @   /\/\ e /\/ T @ L     B R e  @ |<     |)  () \/\/ /\/
<techie_> <__david> i see it there but before I could also see it in "Applications" since I erased the old window's program the word Wine disappeared from there too!
<deltaray> sparr, Yes, that's it.  Funny.
<Aruin> good night all (tommorow i fight with the DVD codexs!!! oh fun!!!!)
<^DeL3e7^> what he cant just give up windows now! he better opensource all api's then so theres better linux support in wine
<techie_> <__david> is dapper another version of Ubuntu like edgy?
<bruenig> !1337 | root2
<bimberi> root2: indeed you are
<ubotu> root2: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<root2> Yah but its old
<OMGLAZERS> If I were to download an application I wanted to run outside of the package manager, is there any place set aside to store it already in / or should I just make a file for it, say, /applicaitons/ ?
<jvai> dapper's old???? I'M ON IT NOW...
<sparr> OMGLAZERS: thats usually what /opt is for
<__david> techie: dapper is the version prior to edgy; empty folders aren't shown (and dapper is still in use)
<jvai> i thought dapper was current
<PriceChild> jvai, dapper will be supported after edgy's support ends
<con-man> OMGLASERSPEWPEWPEW
<techie_> <__david> thanks.
<jvai> oo k
<CalJohn> OMGLAZERS: yes, but i don't know how to do it from a deb package
<root2> Ubotu I can only hack windows 98 thrue ubuntu I hardly consider myself a hacker
<bimberi> jvai: it is, just not the latest
<bruenig> OMGLAZERS, if it is a normally compiled application with configure script, it should be in /usr/local, if it is a precompiled binary thing like firefox, it is /opt
<Coranth> Jesus... how fast do you people type...?
<CalJohn> OMGLAZERS: sources, i can do
* Xenguy blinks
<con-man> OMGLASERSPEWPEWPEW
<jvai> uall r too bleeding "edgy"
<jimmygoon> Coranth: really really really fast
<bimberi> Coranth: bewildering isn't it
<PriceChild> con-man, please don't
<sparr> bruenig: putting anything not managed by dpkg outside of /opt is asking for trouble
<abasinisvacant> i installed a program, mozilla-firefox-locale-ko, and there seemed to be a huge bug or something, i can't seem to get rid of it!  now i can't even use firefox.. any ideas how to fix it???
<con-man> PriceChild: dont what?
<CalJohn> guys, seriously, shut up with the spam
<bruenig> sparr, no it isn't
<nalioth> !offtopic
<jimmygoon> jvai: dapper is like ancient!!!!elevenoneoneone
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xenguy> just /ignore
<root2> Use safe mode than unistall
<adminx> Anyone know what app replaced Disks in version 6.10 it was in 6.06 under system menu, however now no longer there.
<con-man> !ohmy | CalJohn
<ubotu> CalJohn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jvai> lmao..... dapper.. the xp killaaa yeeeea!
<bruenig> sparr, /opt is out of the PATH, /usr/local is for personally compiled stuff by design
<root2> !ohmy | root2
<techie_> <__david> do you know how to write "drivers" I have a handheld Panasonic RR-US380 with a usb cable only for windows. I contacted Panasonic and no drivers for Linux. Is writing a driver a pain or difficult?
<PriceChild> !botabuse > root2 (please see the pm frmo ubotu)
<__david> abasinisvacant: you could try removing the locale package and then reinstalling all the firefox packages (you'll have to track down the dependencies of the packages so you get all the firefox-related ones, which might not be fun)
* Xenguy especially likes: /ignore -replies -time 1800
<sparr> bruenig: then you apt-get something that overwrites it, and everything goes to shit.  enjoy  :)
<con-man> !botabuse > con-man
<abasinisvacant> __david, i have no idea how to do that
<bruenig> sparr, apt-get doesn't overwrite /usr/local
<bruenig> sparr, apt-get uses /usr
<omeil_> checking for PHYSFS_init in -lphysfs... no
<jvai> EDGY MUST HAVE BECOME AS STABLE AS DAPPER.. FROM THE LOOKS OF THE CHANNE3L
<__david> abasinisvacant: use synaptic
<omeil_> configure: error:  *** Unable to find PhysFS library (icculus.org/physfs/)
<CalJohn> sparr: that's not how it works.
<jvai> sorry bout the caps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<abasinisvacant> synaptic won't let me remove the program
<omeil_> but the physicsfs is installed :(
<tovella> adminx: i think it was replaced with "disk usage analyzer" under Applications > Accessories
<abasinisvacant> __david, synaptic won't let me remove the program
<__david> abasinisvacant: or you could uninstall in, delete ".mozilla/" from your home directory (this deletes all the settings related to firefox), and then it might just work
* Coranth would love to have his Notebook dual boot Ubuntu, but may never get his pathetic Alcatel 530 Modem working on it.
<jimmygoon> jvai: whats your point, for most of us it is, is there a reason/need for the caps?
<bruenig> sparr, the worst you could get is maybe you get a /usr/bin/whatever and a /usr/local/bin/whatever and having to change the name of the /usr/local/bin/whatever
<__david> abasinisvacant: install the english locale instead?
<soundray> omeil_: you probably want libphysfs-dev
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<adminx> thanks tovella
<abasinisvacant> __david, i installed the english locale, but it wont' work anymore
<con-man> lololololol
<jvai> jimmey i apologized for the caps.. it's a thinkpad.. in starbucks man
<root2> <root2> condoms
<root2> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about condoms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__david> techie_: writing a driver isn't really easy
<IndyGunFreak> __david: not for the squeemish for sure
<omeil_> soundray: its so i can ,.configure a game
<techie_> <__david> understood
<neptune_> Howdie Ubuntu-ers
<flafla> hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: what are you trying to get working
<flafla> totem media player is stuck on fast forward playing,  how do I stop it?
<soundray> omeil_: I had sort of half sussed that out
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<__david> techie_: you'd want to be good at some useful programming language, like c, c++, or perhaps python
<abasinisvacant> __david, where could i locate the file mozilla in the directory?
<omeil_> soundray: yeah i know :)
<con-man> flafla: close it and reopen
<flafla> con-man  doesn't work
<omeil_> soundray: just putting the other half in to make it complete :D
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>a handheld digital recorder Panasonic RR-US380 with usb cable to transfer to PC.
<CalJohn> techie_: writing a driver is very difficult.  Think University level Computer science.
<con-man> flafla: use VLC instead?
<flafla> it always plays at like 2x... it's crazy
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: oh yeah, i remember you mentioning that the other night.
<__david> abasinisvacant: in your home directory, ".mozillla/" is a hidden directory with all of your mozilla settings in it
<tekk> in ubuntu i edited my default sound card with the Sound utility, however it doesnt save, how can i manually edit this in a file?
<techie_> <CalJohn>I can imagine.
<sergio_> hey i have a question... does berryl comes in apt
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: its just a voice recorder, right?
<flafla> con-man: it'd be nice if I could use the same software
<Botamis2> Hi guys
<omeil_> soundray: but you are right, but now i need the CURL library lol
<soundray> CalJohn: you are underestimating university level computer science
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>yes
<bruenig> !beryl | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> sergio_, > #ubuntu-effects
<abasinisvacant> ah thanks __david
<soundray> omeil_: what are you compiling?
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>somebody else mentioned a different model which works with Linux but it will require then that I buy another voice recorder!
<Botamis2> I just installed ubuntu with the alt iso because the live version wouldn't work at all. I finished the setup and I restarted and got the error "Failed to start the X server"
<__david> abasinisvacant: glad to help.  i hope it works!
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: i see, and even then, its prolly nt 100%
<omeil_> soundray: some linux mmorpg called The mana world i think something like that
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>I can always dual boot to xp and do it via the software which came with it and is already installed in xp
<Latitude^> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>understood
<CalJohn> soundray: am i?  Explain :p
<omeil_> IndyGunFreak: I installed ubuntu with a 20gb partition now :D
<Botamis2> I just installed ubuntu with the alt iso because the live version wouldn't work at all. I finished the setup and I restarted and got the error "Failed to start the X server". What do I do to fix this?
<tekk> how can i up the volume also
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>is there any other way to do this. For example usb cable transfer, but somehow I think I need the sofware to direct the data flow.
<tekk> its rathe rlow
<IndyGunFreak> omeil_: good.. you were having severa issues... what ended up finally doing the trick?... i remember we were all tossing out several problems you might be having
<PriceChild> Botamis2, Do you by any chance have a very recent nvidia card?
<root2> It tells me acid ripper is illegal |()|'s /\/ () \/\/    thats funny
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: sorry man, thats way outta my league
<Botamis2> Not very recent
<Botamis2> It is nvidia
<tovella> flafla: open a terminal window and type "xkill", move your mouse to the application and click on it.
<Botamis2> roughly 2-3 years old
<PriceChild> Botamis2, what number?
<kidbuntu> what other internet browser do you use besides firefox?
<Botamis2> number what
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>I hear you and understand.
<omeil_> IndyGunFreak: everything is running fine now. ubuntu isn't stalling at the start aswell. just boots straight to gui. i used to have to type exit to continue the boot
<flafla> tovella: I don't have a problem with killing the application
<Botamis2> PriceChild: What do you mean number? 6.10 ubuntu?
<root2> I may be mistaken but doesn't easy ubuntu have a thing for nvida?
<PriceChild> Botamis2, nevermind... ctrl+alt+F1 and log in. "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change the device's driver to "vesa"
<kidbuntu> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<flafla> tovella I have a problem playing a video at regular speed... it just wont
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>what's the best voice recorder we have in Ubuntu? Maybe I can directly tape through that program if we have any counterpart to the recorders in xp
<hacked_kernel>  I installed 915resolution and now I can get 1280x1024 resolution but its not adopted with the screen, I've to move the mouse to the extreme left or down to view the rest of the screen, any help??
<Botamis2> When do I press that pricechild?
<PriceChild> Botamis2, then ctrl+x to save, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<NineTails> I'll think about it
<PriceChild> Botamis2, once its failed
<omeil_> IndyGunFreak: Wine is working good. runs WoW ftw! pretty good. yea everything is good on this end :)
<tovella> flafla: i, i thought you meant it's stuck and won't close.
<Botamis2> PriceChild ok I'll try that
<PriceChild> Botamis2, the vesa driver is slow and rubbish... but will give you a gui to fix things
<magez_> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<IndyGunFreak> omeil_: cool, glad its working.
<jimmygoon> hacked_kernel: your monitor/video card doesn't "really" support that resolution so its emulated with some-name-Ican't-remember
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: i really don't know anything about tape recorders for linux, if i tod you the best one, i'd be just puling something out of the air
<jimmygoon> that stretches your screen and lets you move around with your mouse
<flafla> tovella: nope
<root2> Could I use a command to move my screen to the right 5832 pixals ?
<Botamis2> PriceChild: Never mind it magically worked.
<tovella> flafla: mplayer is another good alternative
<PriceChild> Botamis2, Good to hear :) Enjoy Ubuntu
<Botamis2> PriceChild: Thanks man :)
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak>sorry , what I meant is Ubuntu software for recording voice directly within the computer via the microphone?
<IndyGunFreak> omeil_: weren't you trying to get Xubuntu working?
<flafla> I accidently did something in totem player that made it play vidz at 2x, is there a way to fix this?
<soundray> techie_: audacity
<IndyGunFreak> techie_: oh... ok... still not real familiar with that, but my first guess, would be sound recorder
<nalioth> !tell root2 about xcfg
<techie_> <soundray>thanks
<techie_> <IndyGunFreak> thanks I will compare audacity and sound recorder!!!
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, audacity is probably good, it seems to do just baout everything pretty well.
<jake_> guys my xmms cannot play mp3 help
<jimmygoon> !tell me about xcfg
<root2> flaflas and tovella,   Goto www.torrentspy.com goto help, my sound wont play, they have a video player for linux
<nalioth> jimmygoon: /msg ubotu xcfg works fine
<omegabeta> Question: Gnome seems to have broken, It keeps coming up with a bug report tool then i close that and it pops back up, not displaying the top panel properly - this came after trying to extract an iso from a seemingly corrupt archive.. if i pasted the error report to pastebin could i get any help?
<hacked_kernel> jimmygoon: So, I'll never be able to change it someway?
<woodgrain> Can someone tell me where a GIMP irc channel is?
<nalioth> woodgrain: #gimp, maybe?
<sparr> irc.gimp.org
<jimmygoon> hacked_kernel: well if your video card doens't support it---- it doens't support it... there's nothing you can do about it :S
<techie_> <soundray>what's your opinion between audacity and sound recorder?
<IndyGunFreak> woodgrain: i think its #gimp here on freenode.
<hacked_kernel> jimmygoon: Thanks :)
<crdlb> woodgrain, there is also a gimp on gimpnet
<cbass> has anyone heard anything about automatix? Their site seems to be down without any information
<IndyGunFreak> woodgrain: i just went to #gimp, and there's almost 40 people there.
<nalioth> !tell cbass about automatix
<omegabeta> !automatix | cbass
<ubotu> cbass: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<adminx> Yeah I used Automatix
<omeil_> IndyGunFreak: na was kubuntu but changed my mine since its a 200mb dload lol :D
<cbass> thanks for the bot text
<IndyGunFreak> cbass: their site goes down constantly, they always blame one thing or another
<K3nto> !gigabeat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gigabeat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> The topic at #gimp is... goto irc.gimp.org#gimp-users : heh
<adminx> You can also try easyubuntu, they do the same things
<soundray> techie_: I haven't tested sound recorder properly. Audacity is not pretty, but it has useful editing, level setting, mixing and other features
<flafla> I accidently did something in totem player that made it play vidz at 2x, is there a way to fix this?
<jake_> guys im  new tolinux, what player plays most files mp3 or mpeg, just like windows media player in windows?
<cbass> Thanks IndyGunFreak
<techie_> <soundray>thanks for your input.
<omegabeta> jake_: its not the player, its the libs
<kitche> !mp3 | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omegabeta> jake_: but i reccomend rythmbox
<adminx> Automatix2 worked out better for me however
<PriceChild> jake_, You will need to install codecs which can't be shipped with ubuntu for various reasons, see the message from ubotu above
<jimmygoon> omegabeta: not for mpeg's
<IndyGunFreak> cbass: what are you trying to install that you need automatix?
<omegabeta> for mpegs !xine
<Dyla1> hey, my mouse wont right click in ubuntu for some reason...
<omegabeta> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<woodgrain> IndyGunFreak, thanks.  There are 71 users on #gimp on GIMPNet
<root2> flafla I dont know how to fix this but if you goto www.torrentspy.com     help, my video or sound wont play, they have a free ware video player THAT IS VERY GOOD and its froo
<omegabeta> eh
<Dyla1> anybody else have that problem?
<omegabeta> Question: Gnome seems to have broken, It keeps coming up with a bug report tool then i close that and it pops back up, not displaying the top panel properly - this came after trying to extract an iso from a seemingly corrupt archive.. if i pasted the error report to pastebin could i get any help?
<jimmygoon> jake_ VLC is your best friend for videos and exaile/rhythmbox/banshee for music
<IndyGunFreak> woodgrain: it must ave went up quickly then..lol, there wwere around 40-50 when i joined a couple minutes ago..lol
<jimmygoon> Dyla1, is it physically broken maybe?
<root2> VLC is that a video plaer?
<Dyla1> no when i boot in windows, its fine.
<flafla> root2:  I jsut wanna fix my totem player
<Victor```> it's a general media player, yes
<soundray> flafla: log into a failsafe session and delete the totem settings with 'rm -rf $HOME/.gnome2/totem'
<jimmygoon> root2,  yes
<IndyGunFreak> flafla: whats wrong with it/
<Dyla1> i didn't know if there was a setting in ubuntu to turn it on or off...
<jimmygoon> flafla, but totem sucks!
<IndyGunFreak> VLC is the best of the bunch, i removed all the others.
<Victor```> Yeah, VLC is very good
<jimmygoon> then agian, mozilla-plugin-vlc is ABSOLUTELY WORTHLESS
<flafla> soundray:  I'll try that
<omegabeta> its all about mp3blaster ;)
<yurimxpxman> hey guys, how do I get my webcam working in Ubuntu 6.10?
<root2> Pretty sure its VLC I am talking abought
<jake_> my xmms plays mp3 before but efter i update my system, i cant anymore
<Victor```> jake_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> jake_: xmms should play mp3's w/o even installing codecs
<soundray> !webcam > yurimxpxman, please read the private message from ubotu
<jimmygoon> jake_ you need to install codecs... read up here: http://ubuntuguides.org
<Victor```> dependencies may have been broken
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: xmms will play mp3's w/o codecs
<root2> Ill get you a link
<root2> fla fla
<jimmygoon> yeah, but xmms is a lame music playa
<joshjosh> jimmygoon: Pfft. It serves it's purpose.
<Victor```> VLC doesn't require mpg123 or any of those fancy decoders. :)
<jimmygoon> I know, I'm jsut being absurd
<nixnoob> is there a way to roll back an update using apt?
<woodgrain> IndyGunFreak, different servers: freenode vs. gimpnet.
<PriceChild> nixnoob, sudo apt-get install package=version
<IndyGunFreak> woodgrain: ah, ok
<jake_> i think the gstreamer, i remember i uninstalled it, am i correct?
<PriceChild> nixnoob, or use the "force package" in synaptic
<nixnoob> pricechild im rolling back wine
<nixnoob> sudo apt-get install wine=0.9.31
<nixnoob> ?
<Victor```> emerge -av vlc
<Victor```> er
<root2> Ty |* l /\/ g   L | |<  Th I $  IS  Ab$()r |)
<jimmygoon> PriceChild: force version works but LOCK VERSION has been broke in synpatic for months
<PriceChild> nixnoob, You'll have to do it for some dependencies also otherwise it'll complain
<Victor```> gentoo needs a binary package mechanism >_>
<omeil_> nixnoob: why roll back wine?
<root2> Yah its VLC!!!
<nixnoob> omeil_ serious regression in latest version.
<omeil_> 32 is working fine for me
<[0`0] > ! aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> what kind of regression and why?
<abasinisvacant> is .gksu.lock an imporant file?
<smo> hi, i just made a custom live cd installed on usb key in persistent mode great but the only problem i have is i can t see my hdx drives any ideras??
<nixnoob> omeil do u play CS:S?
<jimmygoon> smo: mount them
<smo> just list sdx but from usb only
<jimmygoon> or add them to fstab
<root2> Is FLafla here I wanted to get him a link
<smo> no fdisk -l i have my usb key and my usb storage drive
<omeil_> nope don't own CS:S , CS1.6 i can play tho
<abasinisvacant> root2, type    f, then hit tab
<smo> any sata disk
<nixnoob> yea i have no problems with 1.6 either just CS:S
<root2> f
<abasinisvacant> not enter, tab
<soundray> root2: he's gone
<yurimxpxman> I still can't get my webcam working with those instructions :-(
<root2> Damn I worked so hard to get him the link
<omeil_> umm can someone tell me what library i need ? checking for png_write_info in -lpng... no
<omeil_> configure: error:  *** Unable to find png library
<benjoldersma> I have a question: feisty, xgl, fglrx.  when I start beryl, my screen goes all white. anyone?
<PriceChild> benjoldersma, > #ubuntu-effects
<nalioth> omeil_: libpng*-dev
<paradizelost> hey all, was wondering if ubuntu has had an update for the 2007 DST change
<benjoldersma> PriceChild: thanks!
<PriceChild> !whitescreen-#ubuntu-effects > benjoldersma
<omeil_> thxt
<omeil_> thxt
<root2> For people using dapper drake use this command to download VLC
<omeil_> thx
<root2>     *
<root2>       sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc libdvdcss2
<joshjosh> how do i enable ipod transfer in rhythmbox?
<nalioth> !tell root2 about paste
* omeil_ whats the command to change mu name? :)
<nalioth> omeil_: /nick NEWNICK
<root2> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc     for edgy eft
<root2> for Feisty Fawn use the edgy eft one
<jimmygoon> the VLC plugin doens't do anything
<DeL3e7> why is python listening on port 46868
<jimmygoon> I'm telling ya
<Omeil> umm what library is for this ? checking for IMG_LoadPNG_RW in -lSDL_image... no
<Omeil> configure: error:  *** Unable to find SDL_image library with PNG support
<nalioth> jimmygoon: /msg ubotu worksforme
<IndyGunFreak> root2: your command works fine, as long as they have the proper repositories available... libdvdcss2, isn't in the default repos
<nalioth> Omeil: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<jvai> gn peepz
<Omeil> im trying to compile a linux mmorpg but i t just keeps telling me to install librarys each time
<jimmygoon> nalioth, huh?
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: we callt hat dependency hell..l9ol
<jimmygoon> nalioth, I'm saying the vlc-mozilla plugin doesn't work for me
<nalioth> IndyGunFreak: it is available via the repos. join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Dyla1> hey anyone have a prob with right clicking in ubuntu?
<joshjosh> Dyla1: You on a mac?
<Dyla1> no
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: if the non-free is available.
<joshjosh> Dyla1: heh.
<nalioth> jimmygoon: /msg ubotu worksforme                        Just because it doesnt work for you, doesn't make it unusable universally
<Dyla1> it works fine in windows
<mil> i cant access the cmd line by using ctrl alt f#    // the screen just freezes like it cant show the terminal - mouse/clock stops moving til i hit ctrl alt f7 to get back -- any idea how to get to cmd line? Im running ubuntu using vmserver
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how can i login as root from the login sreen
<jimmygoon> nalioth: do you want to help me make it work because I just forced myself back to mplayer-mozilla because of it ...
<Omeil> IndyGunfreak: i understand lol :D
<abasinisvacant> "i am not the owner, so i can not change these permissions", that's what it says when i try to delete a certain file.  i i am the root user, but why can't i delete it still? is ther a way??
<jimmygoon> why do you write that /msg ubotu worksfor me??? lol
<crdlb> ToddEDM, why?
<ToddEDM> cause i want to
<ToddEDM> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: i downloaded a simple emulator the other day, you wouldn't believe it, i decided if its not in the repos, i don't need it..lol
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu. The first user is not a root user, however you can prefix commands with "sudo" to give it root privileges
<IndyGunFreak> ToddEDM: if you'
<ToddEDM> i want to see if , when i login as root, my ntfs drive will work proper
<Omeil> IndyGunfreak: lol. what emu was it for?
<abasinisvacant> pricechild, but how would i fix my problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: snes
<root2> msg uboto goto hell
<nalioth> ToddEDM: if you mount the ntfs drive using sudo, it should work fine
<abasinisvacant> pricechild:  there is a file that i just /can not/ get rid of
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %root2!*@*]  by nalioth
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, prefix the command with "sudo", so for example "sudo gedit foo" or "sudo rm foo"
<IndyGunFreak> finally got it installed, gotta get a controller tomorrow.
<Omeil> IndyGunfreak: wait...i thought the snes emu was in the repos
<acid_phyre> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: it was, but someone in offtopic talked me in to trying to compile the newest one...lol
<IndyGunFreak> i figured why not.
<ToddEDM> ohh i can see the disk, and play media off it , but i cant save stuff on it
<Omeil> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> i'ma glutton for punishment i guess
<Omeil> i might install the snes emu aswell
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: you deserve a medal for that ban
<omegabeta> Question : My gnome has broken, It keep popping up with a bug report and i cant access the panel, I'm prety sure it is a gnome-pannel issue but i have no idea how to fix it.. it came after trying to extract a corrupt iso but i cant see how this would have caused it.. any ideas?
<Omeil> is there a 64emu for lin?
<abasinisvacant> pricechild, it opens up gedit, but the page is blank????
<jimmygoon> Omeil : mupen64 .. its not half bad
<jimmygoon> although there was talk on their BB that someone is making Open64 ...
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: N64?  I don't know, i imagine there probaby is though
<LordLimecat> omeil
<Omeil> does that mean its half good?
<LordLimecat> you up for some trem?
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, The command you were attempting earlier, put a sudo before it. My examples were just examples... you weren't meant to do them
<Omeil> IndyGunFreak: oh i remember the problem i had was ntfs-3g being a bitch. but it works like a giffy now
<Omeil> hmm
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, Its called Mupen64
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: yeah, that was th eother issue
<Omeil> not atm
<Omeil> this compiling is being a bitch
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: ok.. like i said, i figured there was one, i just hadn't heard fo it, is it in the repos?
<kitche> !ohmy | Omeil
<jimmygoon> Omeil, what are you compiling
<ubotu> Omeil: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, no but its easy... just extract... there are no "difficult" requirements
<edgarin> Hi people
<Omeil> being an itch then :)
<edgarin> howto I can download all packages avaible for Ubuntu edgy?
<Omeil> jimmygoon: some mmorpg lol.
<Omeil> The Mana World i think
<jimmygoon> oh
<kid6> I am trying to get my brodcom wireless working.  I have installed the drivers and also installed WiFi-Radar.  I can see the wireless router in WiFi Radar with a pretty good signal.  It will not get an IP Address though. Does anyone have advice for troubleshooting?
<jimmygoon> lol
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: doews it work pretty well, i loved Mario 64
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, the page is still blank
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak,  quite well
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, What were you trying to do originally?
<kid6> haha nevermind works now
<jimmygoon> (OT) IndyGunFreak, I'm all curious now cause apparently the emulation is near full speed (w/o sound) on the PSP for Mario 64!!!
<kid6> you guys are good
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild:  originally i was trying to install a korean version of firefox
<Omeil> IndyGunFreak: speaking of mario64 i have that rom here :) :P
<paradizelost> Hey all, can anyone tell me if ubuntu has released a DST 2007 update yet?
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: lol
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, then there was an error in installing, and now my english firefox is broken also
<crdlb> paradizelost, I'd be surprised if that didn't happen a long time ago
<ToddEDM>  THEN, again from start menu go to System --> Administration --> Login Screen Setup.
<ToddEDM> There go to the "security" tab and CHECK "allow root to login with GDM". Close all windows and log out of GNOME and on to GDM.
<ToddEDM> type root, root's password that u had set and log in as root!
<adminx> Have you checked that you have dhcp enabled
<Omeil> LordLimecat:must be fragging some aliens by now
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, "that's what it says when i try to delete a certain file." is what the original problem was... Hmm... I'm not too sure about what you're trying to do now...
<paradizelost> crdlb: can you tell me then how i can tell what the daylight saving dates are set to?
<jimmygoon> Omeil, IndyGunFreak it would be wrong of my to advertise that I know decent place to get roms from... so I cough won't.
<Omeil> website?
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: pm me when you get a minute..lol
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, i'm trying to get rid of something called "lock", because it seems that it's preventing me from uninstalling (or reinstalling)the bad firefox file
<Omeil> i wonder how u get a minute :)
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, How did you install this "bad firefox"?
<Omeil> its like adding an extra minute in ur life :D
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, synaptic package
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, So why wouldn't synaptic remove it?
<soundray> paradizelost: 'zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007'
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, what's the name of the package?
<Omeil> awsome the linux tibia client works with flying colours :d
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, mozilla-firefox-locale-ko
<paradizelost> kk thanks
<nalioth> PriceChild: if apt was interupted, it can leave the "lock" file in place (that tells the system that an upgrade is taking place)
<smo> i can t see my sata drives only m usb drives any idears ??   ubuntu 2.6.17-11 386
<soundray> paradizelost: is it correct on your system?
<paradizelost> yes it is
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, "sudo apt-get -f install" Will fix things I think...
<jdhoreotg> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy and i want to upgrade my Nvidia drivers from the 8776 driver that comes in the repos to the latest stable 9xxx series driver...i have one question about this...if it happens to cause massive issues and things, how do i revert back to the old 8776 drivers?
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, ok will try..
<tgelter> hey everyone - for some reason (and it's not a bad keyboard, I've checked) Alt-F2 won't bring up the "launch a program" dialog, nor can I bring up virtual terminals with CTRL-ALT-F1,F2, etc. yet CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE will kill gdm and x as expected...
<PriceChild> nalioth, Stop knowing everything :)
<soundray> paradizelost: just curious, because I told someone else that tzdata was up to date in ubuntu, and then I wasn't too sure -- thanks.
<ToddEDM> i guess im gonna have to just use my sneakernet to get this movie off my linux partition
<PriceChild> jdhoreotg, the nvidia binarys have an uninstall option. If you install from !nvidia9 packages then you can just uninstall them via apt. Either way you should be able to downgrade
<Omeil> IndyGunFreak: so do standard controllers work in snes and ubuntu?
<paradizelost> soundray: yep, unlike windows, which just released an official fix for XP SP2 and newer last month
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: i don't know...lol, i haven't gotten one yet, im gonna do that tomorrow or sat.
<smo> jdhoreotg it will uninstall older drivers so don t worry...
<jdhoreotg> PriceChild, i'm gonna be using Envy to upgrade, but if i do need to downgrade back to 8776, will i still be able to do it with apt?
<abasinisvacant> pricechild, it says:   could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temoporarily unavailable)                    unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/, is another process using it?
<omegabeta> Question : My gnome has broken, It keep popping up with a bug report and i cant access the panel, I'm prety sure it is a gnome-pannel issue but i have no idea how to fix it.. it came after trying to extract a corrupt iso but i cant see how this would have caused it.. any ideas?
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, close synaptic or any other package managers then try again
<mil> i cant access the cmd line by using ctrl alt f#    // the screen just freezes like it cant show the terminal - mouse/clock stops moving til i hit ctrl alt f7 to get back -- any idea how to get to cmd line? Im running ubuntu using vmserver
<jdhoreotg> well...i'm gonna go now...i'll be back soon if i have issues
<Omeil> IndyGunFreak: im gonna scream
<PriceChild> jdhoreotg, I'm not familiar with envy.... what card do you have by the way?
<Omeil> lol
<jdhoreotg> Geforce4 MX420
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: why's that?
<Omeil> IndyGunFreak: the library i dloaded didn't fix the compiling prblem >_<
<PriceChild> jdhoreotg, Make sure it installs the 9631 drivers, not 9746 ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Omeil: lol
<jdhoreotg> ok, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ok, bedtime all, laters.
<gavintlgold> guys, does anyone know of an AMD64 repository for Avant Window Navigator? (especially the svn version)
<jdhoreotg> and i'm pretty sure my card is supported...i just got it working in Sabayon which uses the 9631 driver
<abasinisvacant> PriceChild, it says :  E:  unmet dependencies.  Try 'apt-get -f install; with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nalioth> gavintlgold: svn is processor/distro agnostic
<crdlb> nalioth, I think he wants built svn snapshots
<gavintlgold> yeah
<gavintlgold> sorry, yeah i meant snapshots
<Omeil> IndyGunFreak: ok it's sorta kinda working now :D. its probably a crap mmorpg anyways lol "D
<gavintlgold> i suppose saying the "subversion version" is an oxymoron, but whatever
<PriceChild> abasinisvacant, "sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox-locale-ko" ?
<abasinisvacant> pricechild, tried that, did not work
<PriceChild> !away > jimmygoon|afk
<nalioth> abasinisvacant: join us in #ubuntu-classroom please
<AaronMT> Random request but does anyone know where to find high resolution images of the Ubuntu logo and desktop resources?
<radar1976> ok  I'm wondering if iptables can do domain redirection
<tgelter> AaronMT: you can find them on the ubuntu marketing webpage
<Daynah> my basic mic works in windows, laptop's dapper ubuntu, but not my desktop's edgy. Any suggestions?
<radar1976> have www.red.com forward to 1.2.3.4 and www.rghh.com forward to 1.3.2.4, each ip is a different server behind the router (iptables)
<winmutt> hi
<mil> i cant access the cmd line by using ctrl alt f#    // the screen just freezes like it cant show the terminal - mouse/clock stops moving til i hit ctrl alt f7 to get back -- any idea how to get to cmd line? Im running ubuntu using vmserver
<carambola> help... my wlan0 interface is listed as a Wired connection in Network Settings... I therefore can't set the essid or security settings. What do I do?
<winmutt> hi im having problems with X. cant get about 1024x768 without screen going fubar. this is over dvi. over analog its just fine
<winmutt> where to start?
<smo> i need help with my sata drives, i can t detct them i just can see usb or usbkey drives
<ablyss> mil: is fullscreen mode enable ?
<smo> kernel 2.6.17-11
<winmutt> i checked my vert and horiz like 3 times
<francois> hi, i was wondering if there was a way to bind a string of text to a larger one, like "help" == "please help me" ?
<Daynah> smo, you'll need to do a thing called mounting them. It's not because their sata drives that they aren't being detected, it's because you've plugged them in after you installed ubuntu. Lemme pull up a guide to give you
<washbear> how do you reboot from single user mode - "reboot" and "shutdown" just returns an error message "cannot connect" ...
<smo> install wifi-radar carambola
<carambola> the wireless worked before... but then i did an update (that seemed to leave network stuff alone) and it stopped working
<washbear> am trying to reset root passwd
<smo> i know it daynah i m old school user lol
<ablyss> francois: there are several ways to do that.. it would help to know what the string is for
<smo> no i really can t detect them with fdisk or whatever
<Daynah> smo, oh okay, then I don't know anything past that. Sorry darling!
<francois> ablyss: nothing really, i just want to be able to write something shorthand, all the time, in any window or application
<smo> np thx anyway
<ablyss> francois: i haven't seen any program that will do that on linux, shortcut key programs might, like xbindkeys
<kid6> francois: That would be cool.. if you find out let me know
<blkdimnd> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu Edgy with Beryl, and I see alot of screen shots with an OS X like tool barr on the desktop.  What program do you all think they are using?
<jdhoreotg> well...i tried to install the 9613 driver
<ablyss> francois: okay found a kde program in the kde settings that does what you want
<jdhoreotg> and now i have no x
<jdhoreotg> please help...i'm stuck using irssi via CLI right now
<francois> ablyss: nice, i was just about to say, xbindkeys seems to only link to terminal commands
<bruenig> francois, one rudimentary way that I could think of doing it is setup a script of sed substitution commands, and then run that script over a text document and all instances that are able to be changed will be, but that would only work for txt documents
<estupendocero> what's a nice gui newsreader you guys would reccomend?
<bruenig> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.23-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<ablyss> francois: this one is in the settings/regional-accessibility/input actions dialog
<crdlb> estupendocero, do you mean newsgroups or RSS ?
<francois> bruenig: hum... butt that wouldn't work for terminal ?
<jdhoreotg> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!
<bruenig> francois, it would only work for txt documents like I said, for terminal you could do aliases
<estupendocero> newsgroups
<estupendocero> sorry
<blenna_unix> is 52 degress C good for a pentium 4 w/ HT?
<bruenig> !attitude | jdhoreotg
<ubotu> jdhoreotg: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crdlb> estupendocero, either pan or sylpheed
<crdlb> estupendocero, sypheed is also a mail client but I really like it
<jdhoreotg> i'm sirry bruenig, but i'm a little upset as i have no x right now and it's difficult to get help
<jdhoreotg> *sorry
<bruenig> jdhoreotg, if no one knows, they can't answer
<francois> ablyss: hum...i can't seem to find it
<estupendocero> crdlb, thanks, I'll check them out. Which one has better features for handling binaries?
<crdlb> estupendocero, I don't use newsgroups for that, but most like pan
<root1> How do I get ubuntu to let me login as root I always get ," Root cant login from this screen"
<ablyss> francois: http://epluribusunix.net/screenshots/operating_systems/ubuntu/screenshot_input_dialog.png
<crdlb> since it is a dedicated NNTP client
<bruenig> !sudo | root1
<ubotu> root1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<carambola> smo: about wifi-radar... i'm pretty sure the problem is deeper than a frontend: iwconfig doesn't list any wireless devices
<smo> ah ok
<smo> what s your wifi card?
<smo> moduel loaded?
<smo> module*
<estupendocero> crdlb,  thanks for the tip
<francois> ablyss: o0o0, thank you
<manny_> hey guys
<manny_> how do that cmd to set up the su cmd
<ablyss> francois: your welcome.. did that help any?
<manny_> su pw or something like that
<carambola> orinoco (prism 2) card... lsmod shows the module is loaded
<francois> ablyss: yes, but we're not using the same window manager, but now i know what to look for, thanks
<root1> What EXACTLY do I have to type to change my self to root. ( It wont let me at the login)
<c0nv1ct> sudo su
<ablyss> root1: type gksu gnome-terminal
<bruenig> root1, preface commands with sudo to run them as root
<crdlb> manny_, it's not recommended to make a root account since sudo -i is exactly like su
<adminx> Good night from Marietta, GA.....
<c0nv1ct> sudo su will give u a root shell too
<bruenig> sudo -s sudo -i sudo su
<manny_> oh
<ablyss> hey i'm gwinnett
<manny_> i thought i had to type in a password
<nalioth> bruenig: it's a troll
<stiv2k> why is my server install asking me to put the CD in when trying to install openssh-server ?
<jdhoreotg> anybody?
<c0nv1ct> u might, but it'll be the same one as your user account
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d66-183-237-209.bchsia.telus.net]  by nalioth
* root1 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<bruenig> ok
<TravisivarT> are there any tools to flash your bios through linux?  i'
<blkdimnd> I have a question, I'm running Ubuntu Edgy with Beryl, and I see alot of screen shots with an OS X like tool barr on the desktop.  What program do you all think they are using?
<ablyss> stiv2k: because your repositories are pointing to the cdrom,, uncheck them and check ubuntu server
<Frogzoo> stiv2k: cos you still have the CD enabled as a repo
<stiv2k> Frogzoo: ablyss: where in the config do i change that
<DeL3e7> ive always wanted to flash openbios to my board
<DeL3e7> but im afriad ill mess somethin up
<ablyss> stiv2k: in synaptic i forget, maybe someone here might know
<Frogzoo> stiv2k: synaptic -> repos
<stiv2k> umm
<stiv2k> Frogzoo: this is a server install i dont have a gui
<ablyss> have to edit the file with vi then
<Frogzoo> stiv2k: kk, edit /etc/apt/sources & remove the cdrom line
<stiv2k> ok
<ablyss> what he said :)
<stiv2k> bingo
<billy> does beryl just die from time to time for anyone else?  It restarts fine, but why does it just stop working in the first place?
<billy> what happened to my first line there?
<c0nv1ct> it used to die when i changed styles in gnome
<c0nv1ct> but that was it
<jdhoreotg> i really need some help here...i don't need a 100% definite answer, i just need something to get me back to a GUI...i used Envy to install the 9631 Nvidia driver on my box..unfortunately it doeswn't like me and now X won't start...i need some help, any help of how to get myself back to the driver that comes in the Edgy repos (8776) and get X started...any help on this would be VERY greatly appreciated
<Frogzoo> billy: is beryl out of beta yet?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %root2!*@*]  by nalioth
<c0nv1ct> jdhoreotg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412
<billy> Frogzoo: yeah, I understand it's beta.  But I'm just curious if anyone else has this problem.  Not really a problem.  It's not hard to restart.  Just wondering if anyone else had that same sort of prob.
<stiv2k> how can i check what services are being run at boot time
<c0nv1ct> follow the directions on how to properly update your nvidia drivers
<nfearnley> Hey, I just did an online update from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 and it gave me kernel 2.6.17-11 . I'm trying to get the headers off of apt with aptitude, but only 2.4 headers show up. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<billy> c0nv1ct, I don't use nvidia.  I have an intel integrated.
<ablyss> stiv2k:  read /var/logs
<c0nv1ct> billy: i was refering to jdhoreotg's problem
<Frogzoo> billy: best ask in #ubuntu-effects
<billy> c0nv1ct, oh sorry.
<nfearnley> BTW, on the nvidia stuff. I was having problems. I had to use nvidia-installer to uninstall everything. Then I deleted some nvidia modules from /lib/modules. Then I reinstalled and it worked.
<c0nv1ct> yeah nfearnley, theres a few things that need to be done to properly update the drivers
<jdhoreotg> c0nv1ct: i'm running the latest driver and that's exactly what i'm having a problem with
<c0nv1ct> and removing the old nvidia kernel module is one of the important ones :)
<c0nv1ct> jdhoreotg: did you remove the old driver first?
<nfearnley> It was complaining about mismatching module versions. So that's where I went.
<c0nv1ct> if not, both kernel modules will load
<jdhoreotg> c0nv1ct: yes i did
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i had that problem yesterday when i updated my drivers
<c0nv1ct> did you add "DISABLED_MODULES="nv"" to etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?
<c0nv1ct> and did you do 'sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings' ?
<jdhoreotg> c0nv1ct: no, but the 8776 drivers were working fin, then i installed the 9631 drivers and EVERYTHING went haywire
<c0nv1ct> exactly
<c0nv1ct> cuz the 8776 drivers are still loaded
<GionnyBoss> I can't set a different file association in Nautilus. If I try to click to another application in the list, it doesn't let me add it. If I try to add another app to the list, it says 'Could not load application database'. And the weird thing is that I only have this problem on this computer, not on the other ones with the same Ubuntu version (Edgy). Can anybody help me, please?
<c0nv1ct> you get an error saying its expecting 9631 but found 8776 when you start X?
<cables> I'm having some trouble using x264 with AcidRip. Whenever I try to rip, it says "mencoder interrupted". Can anyone help me fix this?
<aeromix> hi all..I'm trying to make a function to convert all spaces in file/directories names into _; however  while read f; do mv ${f} $(sed 's/\ /_/g' <<<${f}); done < <(ls)
<aeromix> doesn't work..no idea why
<jdhoreotg> c0nv1ct: i don't know
<c0nv1ct> trust me, follow the directions on that HOWTO
<nfearnley> aeromix: Maybe try quotes around ${f}.
<c0nv1ct> and use your 9631 driver instead of 9746 as it says on the page, if you want
<nfearnley> aeromix: If it has spaces in it, I'd think it would come out as multiple arguments.
<ablyss> aeromix:  for x in *; do mv "$x" "$(echo $x | sed 's/\ /_/g')";done
<jdhoreotg> s of right now, i'm giving up on the 9xxx driver...too much hassle
<jdhoreotg> i just want 8776 back and working
<jdhoreotg> *as of
<aeromix> nfearnley: well, it works with " ", tnx
<Squee> What is a good C ide (other than anjuta... i'm having too many issues with it)
<c0nv1ct> it'd be less work to get the 9631 drivers u currently have to work
<nfearnley> aeromix: n/p
<c0nv1ct> its only a matter of like 3 or 4 commands, just try it
<nfearnley> Anyone know how to update apt sources from 6.06 to 6.10?
<GionnyBoss> Does anybody know where the Nautilus configuration files are? I would like to try to remove them to solve a problem with nautilus
<nalioth> !tell nfearnley about upgrade
<c0nv1ct> yeah, add them to /etc/apt/sources
<nalioth> GionnyBoss: ~/.gnome2
<c0nv1ct> or that bot will tell ya
<nfearnley> GionnyBoss: try ~/.nautilus?
<GionnyBoss> ok thanks
<GionnyBoss> BTW, my problem is that changing file association in Nautilus is buggy... I can't use it
<nfearnley> okay, the apt sources say they have edgy, but I can't find headers for kernel 2.6.17
<GionnyBoss> I try to click on another app to handle (for example) MP3, but when I click on it, it doesn't select it :(
<nalioth> !tell nfearnley about headers
<Squee> nfearnley: Take the sources list from ubuntuguide.org.  That should have everything you need
<nalioth> Squee: it's not sources he needs, but the 'package name'
<Squee> ahh
<doff> how to disable monitor power off after some time? I begin watching movie and after awhile the monitor turns off I have to turn it on by pressing some key again
<nfearnley> I've searched but apt just seems to list 2.4 headers.
<nalioth> nfearnley: the bot just gave you some info, did it not help?
<c0nv1ct> nfearnley: did u run apt-get update ?
<GionnyBoss> doff, System -> Preference -> Power Management. But it doesn't change on the fly, you have to reboot or restart I don't know which service
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> I am using xubuntu
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lkthomas> it's amazing
<GionnyBoss> doff, BTW, which app do you use to see movies? I use Xine, I have monitor power off enabled and it never turn off screen
<mikefoo> So if I have a 6 drive server, what should I do for /boot so I have some fault tolerance if a drive fails?
<mikefoo> anyone?
<c0nv1ct> use raid?
<lkthomas> but I am using dual monitor, how could I config seperate desktop on xubuntu ?
<c0nv1ct> raid 5, raid 1...
<rude_CE> I 'm trying tu use ubuntu 5.10 , but my ethernet card is an AMD PCnet home Based, the configuration is ok, but I can't conect..This car have two ledges to show its activity, but both appear inactive. I've aready tryed the comend sudo ifconfig eth1 up ..but still does'nt work
<rude_CE> car*card
<doff> GionnyBoss, I've alredy changed power management settings some time ago but don't remember if rebooted or not) I use totem + gstreamer 10
<doff> GionnyBoss, but have gxine installed too, I'll try to use it thanx
<GionnyBoss> doff, xine is better than gxine
<GionnyBoss> a LOT better
<DeL3e7> totally
<GionnyBoss> doff, give Xine a try ;)
<nfearnley> figured it out. I was searching for 'kernel-headers-2.6'. It's under 'linux-headers-2.6'.
<cables> Has anyone had problems with acidrip and x264? It just exits with "mencoder was interrupted"
<DeL3e7> the firefox gxine plugin always crashes on me
<billy> when I reconfigure my xserver, there's a line that allows me to indicate how much RAM my graphics are given.  I've never set it to anything, but I have 8megabytes enabled in my BIOS.  Can I edit xorg.conf to reflect this?
<Evil_`> hm, what happens if something happens and I get a 'fork bomb'
<DeL3e7> heh those are cool
<DeL3e7> it'll lock up or severly slow down the machine
<nkayhan> Hi, I just installed the new ubuntu herd, and it comes with compiz.  Because I think I wan't to switch back to Beryl, I wanted to remove compiz.  When I do this, I am told that ubuntu-desktop is going to be removed as well.  What's the deal, and can I have both beryl and compiz on a system.
<Ashex> billy, what video card do you have?
<Evil_`> DeL3e7, he told me there isn't a way to stop it
<DeL3e7> cause multiple instances of nothing keep spawning its never endind
<nalioth> billy: if you like.  keep a backup of your existing xorg.conf for safety
<billy> Ashex: I use an Intel.
<DeL3e7> there is
<Evil_`> how?
<DeL3e7> u can set a limits
<Ashex> billy, laptop?
<DeL3e7> /etc/limits or somethin
<billy> nalioth: yes, I do that everytime I mess with it. :)
<DeL3e7> lemmie look real fast
<billy> Ashex: no, a desktop.
<Evil_`> ok, thanks DeL3e7
<rude_CE> I 'm trying tu use ubuntu 5.10 , but my ethernet card is an AMD PCnet home Based, the configuration is ok, but I can't connect..This card have two ledges to show its activity, but both appear inactive. I've aready tryed the command sudo ifconfig eth1 up ..but still does'nt work
<DeL3e7> http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_Limit_User_Processes
<Ashex> billy, make sure it's the actual ram size. That seems insanely low for a video card. What's the model of the computer?
<doff> GionnyBoss, how to control volume in Xine from keyboard?
<Ashex> sounds like a manufactured computer
<GionnyBoss> doff, V and Shift + V
<ray_> is there a way I can unzip an entire directory of zip files in one shot?
<nkayhan> Can both beryl and compiz be installed at the same time?
<billy> Ashex: I built it myself.  It's an integrated motherboard.  Perhaps I'm not using the correct terminology.
<DeL3e7> i'd go with limiting the proccesses
<c0nv1ct> ray_: sure, just use *.zip
<diminthedam> hello, i am trying to install zfone on edgy and it fails saying i need libipq
<diminthedam> . but where do i get this package?
<doff> GionnyBoss, thx
<ray_> gunzip dir/*.zip ?
<GionnyBoss> doff, go on the settings for keys in Xine, there are a lot of interesting keys (you can change Audio/Video offset, subtitle offset and a lot of cool things directly from the keyboard)
<Ashex> billy, I see what you mean. double check the actual video ram of the onboard video card. An 8MB video card existed in the 90's
<c0nv1ct> yeah
<ray_> ty
<DeL3e7> its cool they give u a demo forkbomb :(){ :|:& };:    if run in terminal, expect slowdowns and errors
<c0nv1ct> or just unzup
<Xenguy> ray_: unzip
<kitche> billy: yea you cna set it to 8 megs but it's in kilobytes of what xorg.conf sees but that's weird that it's 8 megs mine is 16 megs onboard I have it disabled though
<c0nv1ct> unzop*
<c0nv1ct> wtf, unzip
<lkthomas> guys
<c0nv1ct> cant type for crap
<DeL3e7> might need a reboot
<lkthomas> does ubuntu got a program to config Xwin ?
<DeL3e7> but other then that it cant harm your computer
<LordLimecat> rawr
<LordLimecat> back
<billy> kitche: I'm using an asus p5l-mx motherboard.
<ray_> I'm getting an error "caution: files name not matched:
<ray_> for each file in the directory
<LordLimecat> so how long till nvidia stops making my gaming suck with shitty drivers
<Evil_`> DeL3e7, I asked for help on lampp, cause I get errors and he told me to put '){ :& };:' but I didn't...and I waslike "AH WHATS HAPPENING!!?" and he said lolForkBomb....
<Evil_`> Btw, should I make a limits file..if I don't have one?
<DeL3e7> heh
<DeL3e7> thats evil
<rude_CE> I 'm trying tu use ubuntu 5.10 , but my ethernet card is an AMD PCnet home Based, the configuration is ok, but I can't connect..This card have two ledges to show its activity, but both appear inactive. I've aready tryed the command sudo ifconfig eth1 up ..but still does'nt work
<DeL3e7> dunno
<Evil_`> DeL3e7, I know :(
<nkayhan> Can I remove compiz from my system
<ray_> nkayhan: try apt-get remove compiz
<Evil_`> brb
<kitche> rude_CE: why not use 6.06 or 6.10?
<chief> how i do manually close programs through like a ctrl alt delete menu?  im new.
<LordLimecat> rightclick the top panel
<Takmadeus> Greetings
<LordLimecat> add to panel
<Takmadeus> I need some help
<nkayhan> ray_:yea, when I do that it asks if it should remove ubuntu_desktop
<LordLimecat> add system monitor
<LordLimecat> and force kill app
<AaronMT> terminate their process by getting their id
<LordLimecat> he wants a process manager
<ray_> nkayhan: have you tried using the synaptics package manager?
<Takmadeus> I just got ukubuntu 6.06 CD
<LordLimecat> ie, the system monitopr
<rude_CE> [kitche] : I'll get the CD and try
<Takmadeus> and i wanna install KDE
<jdhoreotg> c0nv1ct: i installed the drivers to the letter on that HOWTO hopefully i won't be back
<nkayhan> ray_:yes, I'm on feisty herd 5 btw
<jdhoreotg> i'm off now to reboot and pray...maybe
<Takmadeus> yet I cannot find the kubutntu-desktop package
<c0nv1ct> heh k
<chief> thaaanks lordlimecat
<ray_> nkayhan: I'm not sure, sorry
<GionnyBoss> hey guys... and what about killing an app that is fullscreen and makes your computer stuck?
<LordLimecat> :)
<c0nv1ct> it worked for me jdhoreotg
<nkayhan> ray_:cool
<chief> i got beryl working by the way =) had to do a fresh install and it all worked great.
<LordLimecat> careful with force quit
<LordLimecat> its dangerous :D
<Xenguy> GionnyBoss: xkill
<lkthomas> LordLimecat, is it have any program to config Xwindows ?
<Xenguy> ?
<LordLimecat> xwindows?
<Takmadeus> please, I wanna add kubuntu to ubuntu
<billy> i'm going to go and see exactly how the BIOS phrases it.  I'll be back in a moment.
<slv> is beryl worth playing with on a 1.2 ghz athlon with 256 mb ram and a geforce3?
<GionnyBoss> Xenguy, but I can't go back from fullscreen ... it happened to me... I just did Ctrl+alt+backspace, but doing so I close all the session :(
<Xenguy> lkthomas: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg (going from memory)
<lkthomas> LordLimecat, I got two monitor and I want it to have two seperate desktop
<LordLimecat> slv--try it, it should work
<ray_> c0nv1ct: unzip dir/*.zip is returning "caution: filename not matched: filenames
<nkayhan> takmadeus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LordLimecat> lkthomas: i think theres a way in beryl to set up 2 desktopps, but i dunnno :9
<LordLimecat> :(
<slv> LordLimecat - i'm pretty sure it'll work but i was just wondering if it would run decent
<c0nv1ct> hmm
<LordLimecat> it should :D
<slv> onyl one way to find out i guess
<Xenguy> GionnyBoss: hrm too bad; could try dropping to Alt-Ctrl-F6, logging in, using 'ps' to find process, and 'kill'ing it
<c0nv1ct> you typing the full path to dir/*.zip?
<LordLimecat> indeed
<LordLimecat> stay away from blur
<chief> slv, itll run okay, i ran it on a similar system before.
<Takmadeus> nkayhan: I have a horrible dialup connction
<LordLimecat> it=devil
<ray_> c0nv1ct: I'm running the command right in the directory
<Takmadeus> I cannot download that package
<c0nv1ct> oh, then just do 'unzip *.zip
<LordLimecat> xenguy--you can also use pgrep o.0
<GionnyBoss> Xenguy, I see thanks... I didn't think about opening a new session like that. Thanks for the advice :)
<c0nv1ct> or 'unzip ./*.zip'
<Takmadeus> nkayhan: just install it from the CD
<ray_> ray@afterlife:~/games/nes$ unzip *.zip
<nkayhan> takmadeus: ok, well that's how you'd do it, do you have a kubuntu cd?
<tjs> just picked up a nice mini pc from tha friend, have thrown xubuntu on it and will be using it as a fileserver for my wife (she has alot of photos), so I've configured samba etc, it will be running headless. My question is, as its a blackbox, is there anything I should do to make it resilient to power-on/power-off usage? thats how Id like her to use it, press the button, its on, press it again, its off
<Takmadeus> nkayhan: yes
<lufis> Anyone know if the dst change is automatically fixed in ubuntu?
<nkayhan> takmadeus: OK, that cd has a ton of packages, open them up in synaptic
<Evil_`> lol, i'm gonna make sure that I did this right, if I didn't where is the reset button they are talking about?
<ray_> c0nv1ct: same error with unzip ./*zip
<jdhoreotg> well...IT WORKED! THANK YOU c0nv1ct !!!!
<c0nv1ct> does 'ls *.zip' show anything?
<ray_> yes
<martyvis> tjs: if it is ATX with softpower it should "just work"
<ray_> 700 or so zips
<GionnyBoss> I can't change file association from Nautilus. I think there is a BUG. I try to click on another app, but it behaves like I didn't click on that. That's make me angry. Any advices?
<martyvis> tjs: press the power button (not hold) it should shutdown - i think
<tjs> martyvis: cool :)
<Xenguy> ray_: cd to the dir with the zip files; for i in *zip; do unzip $i; done
<Xenguy> ray_: and be prepared for a fscking mess ;-)
<ray_> lol, thanks :D
<Xenguy> ray_: but your files will be unzipped
<nkayhan> takmadeus: did you add the cd as a reprosry
<crdlb> lufis, yes
<martyvis> tjs: i think it is controlled by /etc/inittab - not sure
<flafla> Hello guys I did a "rm -rf $HOME/.gnome2/totem" and now my totem play is very choppy.  can anyhilp help me get Totem working properly again?
<ray_> I just need the roms out of the zips, and I don't want to do it one by one
<lufis> crdlb: cool, thanks :)
<tjs> martyvis: I'll try it out :)
<ray_> and then I can rm -f *.zip to remove the zips when I'm finished?
<slyfox> Does Cron work with #!/bin/sh  scripts ?
<Xenguy> ray_: yep
<Evil_`> I'm gonna try this forkbomb, to see ifI did the limits right.  Where is the reset-button they are talking about, incase I didn't do it right?
<billy> The BIOS description reads "Select the amount of system memory pre-allocated by the Intel graphics device."  I have it enabled to 8MB.  Does xorg.conf need to reflect this?
<Oli``> Is there a way to probe for PCMCIA hardware without restarting?
<DeL3e7> hope that gets you on the right foot Evil_`
<Evil_`> Thanks DeL3e7
<Evil_`> I'm wary about trying it :P
<ray_> Xenguy: that command isn't working
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: it should
<DeL3e7> worst comes to worse try killall
<DeL3e7> or reboot
<Xenguy> ray_: details
<Evil_`> justthisguy, hit the power button? :P
<DeL3e7> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<Evil_`> thanks <3
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: is this something that is corrent if I make it exectuable?
<slyfox> #!/bin/sh
<slyfox> rsync -av /home/slyfox/Documents /media/battlestation/I/Backups/Current/Documents
<ray_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `*zip'
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. why i cant streaming video using firefox?? I already install plug in for streaming ..please help me
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: yeah it should run it as a sh script
<Xenguy> ray_: I've seen that before and should know
<Xenguy> ray_: hrm
<Oli``> KeeNaF: isn't that a #firefox problem?
<Krunk> I need to restore my MBR after a failed attempt of using GAG as a bootloader. I've tried fdisk /mbr to retore it to no avail. Is there an easy way to do tis - I would like to keep my present installation . .
<Xenguy> ray_: could be something to do with spaces in filenames ?
<ray_> it very well could be
<ray_> a lot of them are awful long
<ray_> maybe ext can't handle the long file names?
<Xenguy> ray_: long file names is not a problem...
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, mplayer plugin is simply the best.
<KeeNaF> 0li`` | if it is the problem with firefox, then, what should I do? How to completely uninstall and reinstall it?
<tovella> Krunk: did you make a backup of it?
<Xenguy> ray_: spaces in filenames can be in certain situations
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: Strange, the script works fine, but the program I use is Kron in KDE and it tells me that it cannot locate programs when I point it to thsi script
<ray_> I see, well they all have spaces in the file names
<Xenguy> ray_: how many files?  Just do them 1-by-1 if necessary
<Krunk> lovella: After 6 years of linux . . . of course not!
<ray_> it's around 700
<evn> hi, i'm setting up a new server, and am not sure how to get software RAID 1 configured
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, to see streaming video in firefox, install mplayer, get all the codecs and install mozilla-mplayer package for the plugin
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | where to get mplayer plugin for streaming?
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: in your script, did you make sure all commands use the full path?
<Xenguy> ray_: or mv them to non-space filenames first?
<evn> what should i choose at the partition screen?
<flafla> Hello guys I did a "rm -rf $HOME/.gnome2/totem" and now my totem play is very choppy.  can anyhilp help me get Totem working properly again?
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, it's mozilla-mplayer package. But you need to install mplayer first
<ray_> how do I do that?
<KeeNaF> I already installed mplayer
<Takmadeus> nkayhan: yep, I added the CD as a repo
<Xenguy> ray_: try this to kill the spaces in the filenames...
<Xenguy> ray_: for i in *; do mv "$i" "`echo $i | tr ' ' '_'`"; done
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, that's ok. Be sure to uninstall other video plugins (like totem mozilla plugin)
<Oli``> KeeNaF: is your about:plugins showing the plugin?
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, and be sure that you have all the codecs for mplayer
<Xenguy> ray_: then do the previous 'for'
<ray_> it's doing something
<KeeNaF> how to uninstall totem?
<ray_> we'll see how that works out, thanks
<Xenguy> ray_: survey says...
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: how do you mean ?
<ray_> KeeNaF: sudo apt-get remove totem
<ray_> Xenguy: still going there are a lot of file
<KeeNaF> ok .. I try
<Xenguy> jesus, black sabbath...
* Xenguy kills BS...
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, just remove the plugin for totem! you can keep totem :) keep it
<KeeNaF> erm
<Takmadeus> Help please
<IsaacNZ> Hi, I have downloaded the latest hd-media fiesty vmlinuz / initrd.gz and got them booting from a usb key - also downloaded herd-5 fiesty iso images for alternative and server and stuck them on the root of the key but when the installer gets to searching for iso's it does not find any? any tips??
<KeeNaF> how to remove the plug in for totem? | GionnyBoss?
<ray_> Xenguy: not working :\
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<DeL3e7> i guess evil forbombed himself
<Oli``> Anyone know how to probe for new PCMCIA hardware without restarting?
<ray_> mozilla won't play embedded mp3's either
<flafla> My totem player has started working like crap, it is playing very choppy and faster pace than normal with no sound.   This just started happening for no reason... can someone help me?
<KeeNaF> k wait .. I try
<Xenguy> ray_: define
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, but first go in Firefox and type about:plugin in the address bar and see which plugin you have for streaming. Remove that plugin and then install mozilla-mplayer
<ray_> Xenguy: it hasn't renamed any of the files, and has hung
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: how do you mean ?
<Xenguy> ray_: wtf?
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<ray_> ray@afterlife:~/games/nes$ for i in *; do mv "$i" "`echo $i | tr ' ' '_'`"; done
<Xenguy> ray_: that recipe was foolproof for replacing filenames with spaces with underscores
<chief> anyone know anything about nicotine on linux?
<tovella> IsaacNZ: i did something similar with edgy.
<ray_> Xenguy: I don't doubt your method
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: what is the exact error you are getting?
<Xenguy> ray_: if it is hanging there is something else wrong
<Xenguy> ray_: any errors?
<Xenguy> ray_: logs?
<ray_> nope
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss .. I typed about:plugin in address bar but it showed not valid and cannot be accessed
<JasonDM> I'm switching to KDE, and I was wondering if there should be anything to worry about after the switch
<ray_> cursor moved to the next line and is just blining
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, about:plugins sorry
<IsaacNZ> tovella, did it use iso images or did you copy the contents of the iso directly to the key?
<tovella> IsaacNZ: i had to decompress the iso and copy the contents onto the key.
<fizzmahon> hey guys, just installed a 80gb hard drive formatted FAT32 so that i can use it in linux and my windows boot, but how do i get linux to see it
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<ray_> Xenguy: hm
<ray_> Xenguy: the filenames all now have / in them
<JasonDM> help, beryl keeps crashing my x session?
<tovella> IsaacNZ: i also had to modify isolinux.cfg
<kitche> JasonDM: #ubuntu-effects for beryl help or #beryl
<IsaacNZ> tovella, ok cool I'll try that method - I think I found instructions for that - I was trying the installer/hd-media images method which searches for full .iso images to load
<ray_> Xenguy: actually my stupidity, I did dir instead of ls
<woooooodsy> hi
<ray_> woooooodsy: hi
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | how to know that is a plugin for streaming? I saw a lot of them there
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: Here http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/741/snapshot10fh9.jpg   it may not tell you much
<woooooodsy> i just installed ubuntu!
<woooooodsy> it works great
<DeL3e7> Evisnt it great
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, is there a totem plugin in there?
<KeeNaF> yes
<woooooodsy> :)
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: and the path to the sh script is correct?
<billy> So if I have 8MB enabled in my BIOS should I add an "Option    VideoRam     8000" line to my xorg.conf?
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: cuz thats what the error looks like to me
<flafla> My totem player has started working like crap, it is playing very choppy and faster pace than normal with no sound.   This just started happening for no reason... can someone help me?   Totem is important to me... I don't want to have to reinstall Linux again to get back to a properly working desktop...
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, ok so delete the totem plugin ... open a console and write 'sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla'
<tovella> IsaacNZ: are you using isolinux or GRUB on you key drive?
<ray_> Xenguy: do you know any NES emulators that can read the contents of a zip file?
<ray_> Xenguy: like nesticle does in windows
<ray_> I've used dosbox to run nesticle, and it runs too slow
<billy> flafla, it's bad form to repeat your questions verbatim.  try different ways of asking. especially reducing the number of words you use.  that may help.  a friendly criticism.
<flafla> ray_ www.zophar.net
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | I have vlc plugin, totem plugin, realplayer g2, windows media player, quicktime plugin,
<stiv2k> does the hostap driver on the ubuntu server CD come with WPA support?
<flafla> totem not work... help
<billy> :)
<IsaacNZ> tovella, grub with manual commands to load kernel / initrd
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | k .. totem mozilla removed ..
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: the problem is the space, it should be like this /home/slyfox/Program\ Files/Scripts/KDE.sh
<ray_> I don't see why unzip *.zip doesn't work :\
<IsaacNZ> tovella, root (hd0,0) kernel /boot/vmlinuz initrd /boot/initrd.gz boot root=/dev/ram rw --
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, ok. You said you have mplayer. Have you got all the codecs to see all kind of video?
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, if you don't, download this : http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2
<ekul1> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: yeah, you might want to relocate the script and try it again
<Takmadeus> anyone has been able to install ubuntu+kubuntu from CD?
<c0nv1ct> ray_: thats weird, cuz i know i've used tar to untar a bunch at once before
<billy> flafla, try using totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer.  sudo apt-get remove --purge totem totem-gstreamer & sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<IsaacNZ> tovella, boots fine - mounts all the accessible drives fine, searches for iso's and despite them being on the root of the key does not find them
<c0nv1ct> ray_: i dont see why unzip shouldnt work the same way
<rock_lobster> Anybody using Ubuntu Ultimate...?
<ray_> me neither, it just returns that error
<Takmadeus> anyone has been able to install ubuntu+kubuntu from CD?
<slyfox> c0nv1ct: it works now. thank you.
<ray_> c0nv1ct: and I'm not coming up with anything conclusive from googling
<billy> never heard of that rock_lobster
<JasonDM> rock_lobster, I'm using the ubuntu ultime gamer edition thing thing
<rock_lobster> http://ubuntusoftware.info/
<JasonDM> ultimate, even
<LiENUS> ultimate gamer edition?w
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, done it? If you don't have the codecs for mplayer, download the archive I told you and extract it in /usr/lib/win32
<LiENUS> th?
<LiENUS> wth
<kid6> I just reinstalled edgy and my internet is the sucks.  I am getting 10KB/s tops... around 5KB/s mostly.  Before my internet worked great.  I have broadcom wireless and used a newer version of howto to get it working
<pavs> is uname -a the only way to know if i am using a 32 or 64bit version of linu
<pavs> is uname -a the only way to know if i am using a 32 or 64bit version of linux
<Xenguy> ray_: sorry, you are way out there on a scale of how to make a simple thing complicated :-/
<kid6> anyone ahve any ideas why internet would suck so bad?
<JasonDM> yeah, comes with a crapload of games
<ray_> Xenguy: I'm noob, sorry
<crimsun> pavs: no. dpkg --print-architecture
<tovella> IsaacNZ: i used the liveCD.  it used /casper/vmlinuz by default, but i had to modify it - isolinux on vfat.
<ray_> Xenguy: maybe an emulator for NES that can read .zips?
<rock_lobster> JasonDM, have you been trying to use wireless? For some reason, it recognizes my wireless card as that when I run it live on the dvd, but after installing, it tells me it's a wired card.
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | downloading da codec now
<KeeNaF> :)
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, and once you have the plugins... 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer' to install the mplayer plugin. And that's it. It should work
<ray_> gcfe doesn't read the roms inside the zips
<Xenguy> ray_: no
<JasonDM> I don't use wireless
<JasonDM> I never liked the idea of wireless, honestly ;x
<Xenguy> ray_: that is absolutely not necessary; this is actually very simple
<ray_> sucks, zsnes will read inside the zips :\
<rock_lobster> In my situation, it's wireless or run a cable all the way across my house :S
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, ok. If you don't have a dir /usr/lib/win32, creates it. 'sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32'
<Xenguy> ray_: it's a fscking zip file, that's all
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | ok .. tq .. just extract in /usr/lib/w32?
<JasonDM> of course zsnes reads inside zips
<pavs> crimsum it tells me my hardware, i wanted to know if i am using 32 or 64 ubuntu, i downloaded both i forgot which one i installed
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, yes
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | ok .. noted .. I will with
<KeeNaF> :)
<IsaacNZ> tovella, ok thanks for your info - going to reboot to try again
<JasonDM> pavs, are you using gnome?
<tovella> IsaacNZ: best of luck.
<Xenguy> ray_: unzip is your friend, and that's all I've got to offer at this point (other than kill the spaces in your filenames)
<pavs> jasondm yes
<billy> goodnight everyone.
<JasonDM> Go to Applications - > System Tools -> Sysinfo
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, when you have extracted it, 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer' to install the plugin. Sorry but I should leave now. I did this thing on all my computers and it worked. So... good luck :)
<ray_> :\
<JasonDM> under general info, it will show you your kernel version
<Evil_`> lol, I don't think the limits worked too well -.^
<JasonDM> for example, mine is : 2.6.17-11-386
<Takmadeus> help
<LiENUS> captain america died :(
<pavs> jasondm there is no system tools
<pavs> i am using edgy
<crimsun> pavs: it's really straightforward.
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | ok .. tq very much
<KeeNaF> GionnyBoss | now traying
<KeeNaF> :)
<crimsun> pavs: dpkg --print-architecture returns the build
<JasonDM> there is no system tools under "Applications" ?
<GionnyBoss> to see the kernel version, 'uname -r' ... it's faster :P
<DeL3e7> heh
<crimsun> pavs: i386 for ia32, amd64 for amd64.
<JasonDM> ok, crimsun is the guru, listen to him
<dabaR> What are possible device nodes for a digital camera.
<GionnyBoss> KeeNaF, no problem! glad to help :)
<Dumahen> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<DeL3e7> maybe you got the syntax wrong
<dabaR> never mind
<JasonDM> crimsun, is 686 also 64 bit?
<pavs> crimsum, i thought it was giving me the achitecture of my hardware
<crimsun> JasonDM: no
<Dumahen> how can i use my bind as default name server ?
<JasonDM> ;/
<posingaspopular> anyone want to helpme install flash on a live cd? the documentation is giving me a headache and being impossible. i downloaded and extracted the .tar.gz but it's supposed to be a shell script which wont run in the konsole or terminal
<posingaspopular> help?
<crimsun> pavs: no, it returns the arch of the install, not the hardware
<pavs> crimsum thank u
<xEllioT> ubuntu is so tight.
<ray_> I'm getting so frustrated :\
<Dr_willis> Is tight good or bad?
<Dr_willis> I forget..
<xEllioT> good, lol.
<dabaR> I got a new digital camera. My old digital camera worked so that I connect it, and then I mount /dev/sda1. Now I get "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist". What can I try?
* Dr_willis waves his cane around the channel.. darn kids..
<Xenguy> hah
<Dr_willis> dabaR,  check dmesg output. it may not be sda1 could be some other sd##
* Xenguy waves his wand menacingly...
<arrenlex> dabaR: Disconnect it. dmesg | tail. Then connect it. dmesg | tail again.
<arrenlex> dabaR: Compare the output to see the new event.
<Takmadeus> any way to install Kubuntu desktop on ubuntu from the CD
<ray_> I want to shoot unzip :|
<kitche> Takmadeus: umm just boot to ubuntu and do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> ohci_hcd and address 2
<sparr> the only thing i regret about moving from debian to kubuntu is ubuntu's release schedule  :(
<dabaR> what is that?
<dabaR> I mean, what is that in terms of device nodes?
<Takmadeus> kitche: does not work.... worked with edubuntu tho
<sparr> Takmadeus: from the CD, no.  from the internet, or from a kubuntu CD, yes.
<DeL3e7> Evil_`, it must be that ubuntu doesnt use that limits file, i dunno how to go about implementing limits
<ratbert90> help! Has anybody actually got lirc to work on feisty?
<dabaR> Oh, oh.
<Evil_`> DeL3e7, oh :(
<Takmadeus> sparr: i just got the kubuntu CD
<Evil_`> DeL3e7, only way a fork could happen is for the user on my computer to enter it, correct?
<Evil_`> Cause i'm the only one that uses this computer
<dabaR> It was sda. Thank you.
<DeL3e7> yeah
<JasonDM> omg
<JasonDM> rofl
<Evil_`> ok, then I should be ok
<ray_> Xenguy: unzip '*.zip' has worked
<Evil_`> Thanks for your help, DeL3e7
* JasonDM switched to KDE and now xchat is all messed up
<ray_> Xenguy: but it broke terminal D:
<DeL3e7> u'd need to implement some sort of security program
<poningru> esy as lame
<poningru> wtf
<Takmadeus> sparr: i just got the kubuntu CD
<Xenguy> ray_: I like elegant solutions (that looks like one, except for the broken terminal, whatever that is)
<DeL3e7> its funny eh? like u try to killall but you cant run anything
<DeL3e7> cause ram is eaten up
<DeL3e7> like a nuclear reaction
<Evil_`> I did it, and it said ': | :' done
<Evil_`> or something like that
<ratbert90> or has anybody actually got lirc to work on a new kernel?
<Xenguy> ray_: actually I don't see why this wouldn't work: unzip *.zip
<Evil_`> but I still lagged like crazy
<zack-glennie> I'm having issues with grub.  The bootloader wouldn't run (error code 15, I think) so I booted a LiveCD.  I'm trying to install grub, but it's not working at all.
<ray_> Xenguy:  and it seems to have only have unzipped half the zips
<stiv2k> does the hostap driver on the ubuntu server CD come with WPA support?
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<Xenguy> ray_: I wonder if you have memory/RAM issues?
<ekul1> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Xenguy> ray_: is your hardware old?
<ray_> Xenguy:  no brand new laptop
<Xenguy> ray_: hrm, scratch that theory
<arrenlex> Xenguy: That won't work because the shell expands that wildcard.
<ray_> Xenguy: probably PEBKAC
<pavs> just to let everyone know netgear WG511T is the best wireless card you will get for ubuntu works right out of the box no configuration needed whatsoever
<Xenguy> ray_: all I know is that this should be very simple: eliminate spaces in filenames, and do a 'for' loop to unzip all the files (or whatever simpler invocation works for you)
<ray_> I got it to work, but it's forgettingthe first 400 files
<arrenlex> Xenguy, ray: unzip "*.zip"
<Xenguy> arrenlex: maybe "*.zip"?  and don't we want the wildcard expanded?
<Xenguy> arrenlex: OK, makes sense
<arrenlex> Xenguy: That's what I just said, yep.
<Xenguy> arrenlex: right
<arrenlex> Xenguy: And no, not by the shell, because then zip interprets them as arguments for files to take out of the first archive.
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<ray_> arrenlex: that worked
<arrenlex> Xenguy: We want to pass the wildcard to zip, which will handle it properly as the first argument.
<arrenlex> ray_: Yep. yw.
<ray_> arrenlex: thank you, may I ask what the " does?
<Xenguy> arrenlex: nod
<Dr_willis> zip/unzip is one of the few programs ive seen that take their own wildcards that way. :)
<arrenlex> ray_: Prevents bash from expanding *.zip. So instead of the zip command receiving "zip <hugelistoffiles>" and trying to extract the rest of the files from inside the first archive, it recieves "zip *.zip", which it then expands and unzips.
<Dr_willis> in fact i think its the only program ive seen that does it that way
<ekul1> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<ray_> arrenlex:  I see, than you
<arrenlex> Dr_willis: apt is the same way. Wildcards for apt-get have to be quoted too.
<ray_> 2225 archives were successfully processed.
<ekul1> Whats the best desktop everyone?
<arrenlex> !best | ekul1
<crdlb> ekul1, windows
<ubotu> ekul1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Dr_willis> arrenlex,  when would one use wildcards for apt-get?   you mean apt-get install "gnome-*" works?
<JasonDM> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<quaal> where do i go to edit the firewall settings in ubuntu?
<ekul1> the only one apart from KDE and Gnome i've heard of is WindowMaker, so maybe ill give that a whirl
<crdlb> ekul1, you could also give xfce a try
<Dr_willis> ekul1,  best depends on what your needs are.
<zack-glennie> ubotu: fluxbox, iceWM and window-maker are NOT desktop environments.  Noob.
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<arrenlex> Dr_willis: Try it :) sudo apt-get install --simulate "linux-image-*"
<rafita> hola gays
<scv> desktop != wm, but who cares?
<Dr_willis> arrenlex,  stimulate? sounds perverted. :)
<arrenlex> Dr_willis: simulate :) learn to read.
<Dr_willis> arrenlex,  and here i thought you had a dirty mind...
<ekul1> if WindowMaker isnt a desktop, what is it?
<arrenlex> Dr_willis: It means, "pretend I ran apt-get install, except I just want to see what happens, so only print what you would DO, and don't actually run apt-get install"
<ekul1> Thanks I will try xubuntu next i think, yeh
* Xenguy wonders about flux vs open vs black box
<Xenguy> is there an easy winner?
<Dr_willis> Windowmaker is a window manager i guess.. since its not a 'full' desktop. :)
<scv> is NextStep a desktop?
<arrenlex> Dr_willis: But making the switch --pretendIranapt-getinstallexceptIjustwanttoseewhathappenssoonlyprintwhatyouwouldDOanddon'tactuallyrunapt-getinstall wouldn't be very useful.
<ekul1> Ahh k
<Dr_willis> NextStep was the OS on the Next machines wasent it...
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<smo> i need help with my sata drives please , i m running ubuntu from my usb key and i can t list them fdsik report only my usbkey and usb hdd no sata ???
<rafita> gayssssssssssss
<arrenlex> rafita: Can we help you?
<scv> NextStep ~= WindowMaker?
<Xenguy> rafita: bye loozer
<JasonDM> After switching to KDE, I believe my DPI got all messed up, can someone point me to the options for it?
<rafita> what your name
<arrenlex> !offtopic | rafita
<ubotu> rafita: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rafita> wara wara
<Dr_willis> JasonDM,  switching from gnome to kde shouldent be affecting that..
<JasonDM> !DPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pavs> nextstep was grandfather of macos
<rbil> smo: have u tried ... sudo fdisk -l
<rafita> hijo de puten
<arrenlex> JasonDM: kcontrol > Appearance > Force fonts DPI
<JasonDM> Dr_willis, well, all my fonts in all my programs are insanely huge
* scv retuens to the corner and sips coffee
<JasonDM> thank you, arrenlex
<rafita> my pichen en tu ojeten
<scv> s/retuens/returns
<arrenlex> !de | rafita
<ubotu> rafita: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rafita> ubotu rafita: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rafita> * rock_lobster has quit ("Chatzilla 0.9.75.1 [SeaMonkey 1.1/2007011111] ")
<rafita> wara  que ????
<pavs> lol
<rafita> lola
<JasonDM> arrenlex, where is kcontrol? ;/
<rafita> o tambien mi bola
<arrenlex> JasonDM: Didn't you say you were running KDE? xD
<rafita> good bay
<JasonDM> I just switched to it ;/
<_Maestro> noob question.  if i've installed sun java runtime using  Applications -> Add/Remove, where does it go so i can set JAVA_HOME?
<rafita> sorry bye
<arrenlex> JasonDM: K Menu - control centre
<smo> yes rbil
<smo> thats my problem any sata drivers listed with fdisk -l
<JasonDM> I don't have a control center, I do have a "system settings" option though
<smo> only sda and sdb need sdc normally
<arrenlex> JasonDM: Or just run the "kcontrol" command.
<pavs> what was the name of the program that can list you books by ISBN?
<JasonDM> that works
<JasonDM> lol
<arrenlex> JasonDM: That might be it... I don't run ubuntu. If I were you I'd just type kcontrol.
* JasonDM did type kcontrol
<deep_> i need some help with my mic
<JasonDM> thanks ;] 
<deep_> it doesnt show up in alsamixer
<JasonDM> now, where is this force fonts DPI option ;/
<JasonDM> there it is
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<JasonDM> hmmm
<JasonDM> doesn't seem to change it
<arrenlex> JasonDM: I would think you'd need to restart at least KDE, and maybe X.
* JasonDM tries that
<JasonDM> Control + alt + backspace should work, right?
* JasonDM tries it
<KeeNaF> guys, my streaming problem has not solve .. still cannot stream video .. the browser shows no video .. what should i do?
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: What are you using to stream video?
<deep_> what should i do if my mic is not showing up in the mixer
<KeeNaF> arrenlex |  I want to view trailer from apple website .. once I choose the clip, browser showed no video ..
<KeeNaF> :(
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: apt-get install totem-mozilla- mozilla-mplayer
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | I done it already but still cant .. I think, it maybe conflict between the plugin .. I installed many plugins like real player, mplayer, etc .. what should I do to completely remove them?
<stiv2k> can anyone help me with wpa_supplicant'
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: Go to about:plugins in firefox and copy and pastebin the whole page.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | KeeNaF
<ubotu> KeeNaF: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ekul1> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<clayg> anyone got wow working on ubuntu? if so which of the like 5 major guides is right?!
<cerealkiller219> what would /dev/hdb1 translate to in grub?
<KeeNaF> arrentlex | k .. wait ya
<arrenlex> cerealkiller219: hd1,1
<cerealkiller219> ty
<arrenlex> cerealkiller219: I lie! hd1,0
<arrenlex> cerealkiller219: Sorry.
<cerealkiller219> hmm its saying selected disk does not exist
<FunnyLookinHat> cerealkiller219, hd1,0
<FunnyLookinHat> oh wow I'm way late
<FunnyLookinHat> sorry ignore me.
<cerealkiller219> i typed root (hd1,0)
<JasonDM> halp!
<FunnyLookinHat> JasonDM, eh?
<arrenlex> JasonDM: ?
<JasonDM> x died
<arrenlex> JasonDM: Are you being smuggled away in a cup of coffee or attacked by undead vampires or by a giant alien clone?
<JasonDM> "Requested entity already in use" or something ;[
<FunnyLookinHat> JasonDM, what do you mean it died?  Be more specific please  : )
<devilsreject> what up all
<Crescendo> How can I copy the text of a massive file in terminal to my clipboard?
<JasonDM> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<devilsreject> tryin to figure out how to install codecs in ubuntu for mpegs and all video stuff i am only comin up with audio decoders?
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9189/
<arrenlex> devilsreject: w32codecs available at: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<stiv2k> can anyone help me with wpa_supplicant
<devilsreject> sweet
<devilsreject> thanx arrenlex
<devilsreject> btw where do i go to mount my dvd  drive??
<JasonDM> I edited the DPI settings, some of the theme settings, and what I think caused the death: I used KDE's awesome monitor settings thing
<jikba1> any idea how to get flash player on ppc
<FunnyLookinHat> JasonDM, well there's your problem!  You use KDE!
<Dumahen> how can i clear binds cache ?
<crdlb> jikba1, you can't afaik, and gnash isn't nearly mature enough to replace it
<Dumahen> what is the command ?
<ekul1> How can I go about making themes? I really like the default gnome human theme, but would prefer to change the title bar colour
<JasonDM> but KDE is so much better to me than gnome is ;[
<arrenlex> jikba1: You can't.
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9189/
<arrenlex> JasonDM: YES! :D
<FunnyLookinHat> JasonDM, quick fix:   When your computer boots up you should have at least console access, run this command:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and just guess the best you can as to the right values in it
<JasonDM> it actually has a nice monitor settings window
<jikba1> noooo!
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: Are you using opera?
<devilsreject> its still not workin arrenlex
<devilsreject> ??
<devilsreject> mpgs still arn't palin
<arrenlex> devilsreject: What are you trying to play it in?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Anything should be able to play mpeg.
* JasonDM tries what FunnyLookinHat suggests
* JasonDM writes it down first
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | im using both
<devilsreject> its sayin totem wont play it
<arrenlex> JasonDM: Have you tried restarting your computer at all?
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | wait .. I try to restart my laptop
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: Does it work in firefox/
<devilsreject> says dosn't have a decoder for that type of file
<arrenlex> 
* FunnyLookinHat likes it when people use /me in the support channel.
<devilsreject> ... its a mpeg
<JasonDM> arrenlex, yeah ;/
<JasonDM> it just boots into the error thing thing
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | it doesnt work either in mozilla or opera
* JasonDM restarts
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: What do you see when you go to this site? http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/menu.html?f=test.mpg
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | the video part is blank or white screen
<Morsellus> Im looking for some help installing ati drivers on my laptop can anyone give me a hand? ive tried using a program called envy and i just get a black screen, i tried pressing ALT+F1 but nothing happend so i had to do a hard reset
<devilsreject> i've dl everythign in synaptic package manager for totem
<devilsreject> and still nothing
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: In opera? Or Firefox?
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> how could I know if my creative soundcard have been active or not ?
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | opera .. if in firefox .. it shows black screen with 'no video'
<devilsreject> any idea what i can do to get this to start to play these files in totem??
<devilsreject> or should i switch to another player if so how do i do so
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Switch to mplayer :) It rules.
<devilsreject> k
<toNt> would someone be able to give me a hand? i installed some nvidia drivers through the package manager and now icant load up X
<arrenlex> devilsreject: (disclaimer: mplayer owns my soul)
<devilsreject> do i already have mplayer installed?
<ekul1> happened to me toNt
<toNt> oh nice
<ekul1> i uninstalled them, reinstalled them, everything was fine
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: What happens if you run the command: mplayer http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.mpg
<ekul1> maybe i was just lucky though, im a newb so not too sure
<toNt> but i cant get into X and i dont know how to uninstall them because im a linux loser
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Do you? What does "which mplayer" say?
<ekul1> oh do you have Envy?
<Tachoh> is there another channel for ubuntu with a higher signal to noise ratio?
<toNt> maybe
<devilsreject> kmplayer right?
<toNt> hehe
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | i got blank page
<arrenlex> devilsreject: I don't think that's the same thing.
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: What happens if you run the command: mplayer http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.mpg
<devilsreject> its not on synaptic package manager?/
<toNt> if i have Envy, what should i do?
<ekul1> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Morsellus> yeah i got a blank page with envy too
<arrenlex> !info mplayer | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect
<toNt> yeah more than likely, unless its installed by default, i dont have it
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | i got blank page ..
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: Are you sure you ran the command, rather than clicking on the link?
<KeeNaF> wait .. I try to restart my laptop 1st
<devilsreject> arrenlex ---- how do i find that its not coming up in synaptic package manager
<ekul1> ahh
<arrenlex> devilsreject: You need multiverse enabled.
<ekul1> trying to see if i can find the terminal installation thing for it
<arrenlex> !repos | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<toNt> k
<devilsreject> arrenlex i know their divided into several sections how do i know what repositories to add
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Add multiverse
<cerealkiller219> Can someone verify these instructions: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<JasonDM> yay
<ekul1> toNt: wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<ekul1> then:
<ekul1> sudo dpkg -i  envy_0.8.1-0ubuntu6_all.deb
* JasonDM implants sudo dpkg-reconfgiure xserver-xorg into his memory
<ekul1> then just type envy
<FunnyLookinHat> JasonDM, got it working, yea?
<toNt> now bare with me
<arrenlex> cerealkiller219: That looks like a guide for the text-based config of the alternate CD. You probably have the desktop liveCD and should follow this guide instead:
<arrenlex> !grub | cerealkiller219
<ubotu> cerealkiller219: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arrenlex> toNt: Ew!
<FunnyLookinHat> JasonDM, you might have to mess with your settings for a bit... but at least you have an interface again  : )
<toNt> if i cant get into X, can i type that if i start in recovery mode?
<JasonDM> ;] 
<toNt> arrenlex: har har
<cerealkiller219> tyvm arrenlex
<JasonDM> too bad, though
<JasonDM> such a nice monitor settings interface, and it doesn't work for me ;[
<arrenlex> toNt: Grammar is very important. "please BEAR with me," is what I hope you meant.
<toNt> sorry
* JasonDM will probably never get to use his tiny hpvs15 monitor while using linux ;[
<devilsreject> 'arrenlex --- i know this is a really stupid question, ive been readin about multiverse  today but how do i "install" multiverse?
<JasonDM> but the fonts are fixed too ;] 
<devilsreject> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<firefly2442> Does Beryl replace Gnome or is it a separate system?  Can Beryl run under KDE?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Here, pretty pictures: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | k .. still doesnt works
<JasonDM> firefly2442, from what I understand, it runs with it
<crdlb> firefly2442, beryl is a window manager
<devilsreject> nevermind didn't realize there was  direct link
<devilsreject> sorry lol
<arrenlex> firefly2442: beryl replaces the window manager (metacity in gnome, kwin in kde), not the desktop environment. Yes, beryl can run under gnome, KDE, xfce, fluxbox, or anything else you can think of.
<JasonDM> well, over it
<firefly2442> ok thanks :)
<JasonDM> if beryl crashes, it goes back to the default window manager ;] 
<JasonDM> or it ends your x session like it does to me
<arrenlex> firefly2442: Look at the top of your window. See the titlebar, with the familiar _OX buttons? Move your windows around. See how they move? Your window manager handles those features.
<JasonDM> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<arrenlex> firefly2442: Look at your desktop, panels, menus, configuration utilities, etc. That's part of the desktop environment. Beryl has nothing to do with that.
<firefly2442> Anyone know where I can get high quality video demonstrations of Beryl?  Higher resolution than YouTube?  It's for a research project....
<JasonDM> ^^would that work for me? (using the Kubuntu install script)
<firefly2442> arrenlex: gotcha, that's a good explanation thanks :)
<arrenlex> firefly2442: Install it and take sreenshots. :)
<firefly2442> arrenlex: it doesn't play nice with my ATI card :(
<c0nv1ct> firefly2442: yeah, what better for the project, but to install it yourself?
<arrenlex> !fglrx | firefly2442
<ubotu> firefly2442: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<firefly2442> I tried the ATI drivers already, Beryl just crashed
<arrenlex> firefly2442: Did you install xgl?
<c0nv1ct> has ATI ever played nice with linux?
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: Well, my card runs like a dream... using the free drivers. :)
<firefly2442> arrenlex: I believe I tried AIGLX because that was recommended on the beryl WIKI
<therapy> firefly2442:  i runs just fine with my ati card...
<devilsreject> arrenlex --- i already had it checked.. but everything in software sources ubuntu 6.10 tab is checked should something be unchecked?
<arrenlex> firefly2442: ATI doesn't work with aiglx. ATI requires xgl.
<c0nv1ct> my last ATI card was the 9700, and it didn't work well back then
<firefly2442> oh, well I'll have to give it another shot then :)
<KeeNaF> arrenlex | this is my plugins for mozilla .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9190/
<arrenlex> Use the guides, firefly2442.
<arrenlex> !beryl | firefly2442
<ubotu> firefly2442: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<devilsreject> w8 a min there we goez
<arrenlex> devilsreject: apt-get install mplayer
<firefly2442> what about live CD distros that could demo it? would that be easier?  I just need video at the moment
<c0nv1ct> arrenlex: does your Xgl use mad resources when you play movies with beryl on?
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: I don't use beryl or xgl. The free drivers aren't good enough for beryl, but they're good enough for mupen64 and screensavers, which is all I need.
<c0nv1ct> ah ok
<arrenlex> KeeNaF: apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc
<shriphani> guys is common lisp preinstalledd ubuntu ?
<shriphani> preinstalled ^
<noodles12> what n64 emulator you guys recommend?
<devilsreject> w8 i think i got it to wok through synaptic package manager
<arrenlex> noodles12: mupen64! :)
<devilsreject> arrenlex --- look i know ive been botherin u but the hole reason i stopped usin ubuntu b4 and went back to linux (was usin ubuntu hoary for a lil over a year) was cuz i couldn't copy dvds i still cant get anything to work k9copy would freez up on me when i would click the "open" button just to select the dvd can u help me with this or give me a link that can?
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: Oh, the answer to your question is yes, it should, because xgl disables acceleration of any kind except what it itself uses. So you can't run any games or watch any movies with acceleration, either 3D or 2D, when running xgl.
<noodles12> arrenlex: thanks i'll check it out
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: So it has to do it all by software, which takes mad resources.
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: Which is why aiglx is preferable to beryl.
<JasonDM> wish me luck
* JasonDM restarts
<firefly2442> devilsreject: try acidrip?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: To make an exact copy of a DVD onto another DVD?
<noodles12> arrenlex: is that in the ubuntu repos?
<c0nv1ct> arrenlex: ahh, i should look into switching to aiglx then
<devilsreject> arrenlex -- yeah movie dvds
<arrenlex> noodles12: No. I had to compile it myself.
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: aiglx doesn't run with fglrx at all.
<devilsreject> arrenlex --- damn shouldn't mplaer be showing up under audio video now that its installed>
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: Get an nvidia card. :)
<noodles12> arrenlex: boo!
<c0nv1ct> fglrx is for ATI though right?
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i got nvidia
<bikini> whats the better way to run windows applications on 6.10? wine or VM?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Can you run it through the command line?
<c0nv1ct> the 9700 pissed me off, not going ATI anymore :P
<noodles12> bikini: it would depend on what
<arrenlex> devilsreject: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/tmp/somefile
<arrenlex> devilsreject: ...please wait...
<c0nv1ct> i was the idiot who bought the 9700 right when they came out, with the very first 8x agp mobo
<arrenlex> devilsreject: ...put in blank DVD...
<arrenlex> devilsreject: dd if=/tmp/somefile of=/dev/dvd
<c0nv1ct> man was that a hassle
<arrenlex> :)
<jrandolph> hi hi everyone
<devilsreject> k
<devilsreject> blank dvd is in
<st3ph> Can anyone help with a Gnome loading problem? It runs but I have neither upper nor lower panels. It happened after I installed a theme, I think. KDE works fine, but Gnome does not. I've tried deleting the newly installed theme and icon sets in .themes and .icons, but this has not solved the problem. Any suggestions?
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: Buying things when they come out + linux = aaaaugh
<bikini> noodles12: dreamweaver 8, flash 8 pro, photoshop cs2. i have a dual core cpu with 512 mb of ddr2.
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Maybe I should make that more clear.
<c0nv1ct> arrenlex: lol, linux was the least of the problems, i couldnt even get it to POST, took over 24 hours to fix that
<devilsreject> dd: opening `/tmp/somefile': No such file or directory
<noodles12> bikini: whoaaa.. um you might need other people to chime in, but i believe if those run in wine. then wine is better because you won't have to completely install windows.
<arrenlex> devilsreject: 1. put in DVD to copy 2. run dd if=/dev/dvd of=/tmp/somefile 3. Remove DVD to copy, insert blank DVD, 3. run dd if=/tmp/somefile of=/dev/dvd
<noodles12> bikini: you shoudl check on teh wine website to see which ones are compatible or have decent peformance in wine
<noodles12> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<devilsreject> k thats what i thought just a sec
<c0nv1ct> arrenlex: how difficult is it to switch to aiglx? should i just wait for feisty?
<TheGrapeOfWrath> i need someone to walk me through getting my wusb54g to work with ubuntu, id be great if someone could help
<srbaker> yo
<jrandolph> so i want to start exaile when my computer starts up, and i want it to play music automatically. i don't think it has an option that i can call it with to make it just start, so i want to write a script and have that run on start up. so i'm going to do:
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: You can't with an ATI card.
<jrandolph> exaile
<jrandolph> exaile --play
<c0nv1ct> arrenlex: i already said i have nvidia :)
<JasonDM> Beryl is working great ;] 
<srbaker> what's the best suspend/resume supported laptop currently?
<jrandolph> but i can't get the second command to wait for the first
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect
<bikini> noodles12: i checked the wine app database thing and it seemed like it'd work. i have my laptop dual booted with xp right now... and i'd really rather not install windows all over again.
<arrenlex> c0nv1ct: Oh, did you? I can't read... aiglx is already part of ubuntu, nothing to configure. Just make sure to start plain X instead of xgl, and thne you can just install beryl right away.
<devilsreject> devilsreject@DevilsReject:~$ run dd if=/dev/dvd of=/tmp/somefile
<devilsreject> bash: run: command not found
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Run was a command to you, not to bash. xD
<devilsreject> hehe
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Aaaaugh, you are impossible.
<c0nv1ct> arrenlex: alright, i'll give it a shot, and see if it runs better
<noodles12> bikini: yea then i woudl suggest using wine
<devilsreject> sorry
<noodles12> bikini: is your copy of XP legit?
<arrenlex> srbaker: The only one that has even sort of worked for me is sudo powersave -U
<KeeNaF86> arrenlex | sorry .. problem with connection
<devilsreject> arrenlex -- i installed mplayer and it never showed up in my applications menu or antying do i need to do anything else?
<bikini> noodles12: yeah it is actually. but i dont have the cd anymore.
<srbaker> arrenlex: what laptop?
<jrandolph> i'm trying to write a script that opens a media player, then makes it play... so it's 2 commands, but i can't get the second command to wait for the first one to finish
<phatmaster> hey guys, I'm a newb, but I tried dual booting ubuntu with xp and I get "error 22"
<idiot> just looking for some information on getting access to usb drives plugged into my laptop.  whats the easiest way?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: If you launch from the command line, does it find it?
<DeL3e7> im tryin to make a package from source and im getting an ncurses error, ncurses is installed must be missing somethin? any ideas
<noodles12> bikini: there is a way to use vmware to open up your current xp install. but i believe you have to activate it again so may not be fo ryou
<arrenlex> srbaker: toshiba satellite r20 tablet
<firefly2442> Are there any good high-res video screen capture software for Ubuntu?
<EADG> Thanks for all the help today guys. I can now copy/paste with screens in ftp, ssh, and stream music/videos via ftp. :)
<srbaker> cool
<srbaker> thx
<arrenlex> jrandolph: Why don't you just use a command-line media player? xD
<jrandolph> phatmaster, i'm really new too... i got dual boot up and working pretty easy by installing xp first
<bikini> noodles12: do you know where theres documentaion of that method? i could probably get some program to tell me my serial code again..
<silya> Hi all! After installing nvidia modules everything orks fine! But, after reboot... "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure...." Reinstalling helps, but reboot crahses all again :( What is wrong?
<arrenlex> jrandolph: Also, even for a GUI player, you should just be able to put in a straight link.
<devilsreject> arrenlex -- yeah it runs it in the command prompt
<DeL3e7> checking for main in -lcurses... no
<phatmaster> well, apparently I have a problem because I have an asus p5b, so everything messes up
<phatmaster> but I was at least able to boot from the cd
<phatmaster> I completed the installation
<arrenlex> DeL3e7: apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<jrandolph> arrenlex i looked at the man for exaile, but i didn't see anything... umm... command line media player... can you give me an example?
<noodles12> bikini: yea let me find the bookmark. my problem was that when i booted in vmware. it noticed the virtual hardware as "new" hardware so it wanted to activate again. when i boot into xp using dual boot.. same thing would happen. got quite annoying.
<arrenlex> jrandolph: mplayer
<phatmaster> but after it restarted it went into xp
<phatmaster> I didn't get a ubuntu boot loader
<phatmaster> so I had to use an external one
<phatmaster> which was really slow
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Does it give you a GUI, or does it just print things on the command line?
<phatmaster> and when I eventually got to the boot loader and clicked linux
<jrandolph> arrenlex: thanks... does that have radio stations too?
<phatmaster> it loaded for a second then I got "error 22"
<KeeNaF86> guys .. please help me .. I still cannot streaming video
<arrenlex> jrandolph: Nope? It's just a plain media player for movie files.
<devilsreject> command line
<devilsreject> no gui
<devilsreject> and i dl it from synaptic package man too
<DeL3e7> thanx arrenlex  i swear i searched for that but now im seing results
<noodles12> bikini: http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<arrenlex> devilsreject: And if you run "gmplayer"?
<devilsreject> hahaha
<devilsreject> i isntalled the non-gui version im a dumb@
<arrenlex> devilsreject: That would explain it. =P
<devilsreject> wow
<devilsreject> yeah i hope this werx now
<arrenlex> devilsreject: You don't need the gui version for the plugin anyway.
<devilsreject> hrmm
<phatmaster> would you guys have any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: Run this: sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla- mozilla-mplayer
<phatmaster> I have two problems, one...ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my windows xp installation so I get no boot loader and have to use my own, and two..I get error 22 when I try to boot
<bikini> noodles12: thanks
<st3ph> ...also, xfce has the same issue, which made me think it was a GTK issue, so I reinstalled all those packages through synaptic, but am still experiencing the same issue.
<noodles12> bikini: np
<phatmaster> I have an asus p5b board with core 2 duo e6600, an primary SATA hard drive, an IDE hard drive, and an external eSATA hard drive
<devilsreject> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<devilsreject> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<phatmaster> I know that p5b is supposedly difficult to get working
<devilsreject> sweet mplayers showin up in my applicatoins under sound and video
<phatmaster> but I tried reading up on it and it looked like there were a few success stories
<xerophyte> Does anybody use Quanta(IDE), if you do how can hide the hidden folder on the files view ?
<devilsreject> arrenlex -- how do i set mplayer as my default player
<vinboy> is there any swf player?
<arrenlex> devilsreject: I don't use gnome.
<barata> any xfce guru?  ---- my Alt-F2 only stays for a second then it kills itself .... WHY?
<barata> and how to fix that?
<c0nv1ct> barata: mine did that too, not sure why
* JasonDM wonders why torrents are going so slow
<c0nv1ct> barata: but i noticed if i logged in quick enough, it didnt switch back
<Bored1ed> hello world
<stiv2k> how can I tell if my wireless PCI card supports WPA-PSK or not?
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect
<barata> c0nv1ct .... did you recently installed gtk-qt integration libs stuffs?
<arrenlex> Bored1ed: int main(void) { printf("Hello! :)\n");}
<c0nv1ct> barata: i dont think so
<Ademan> in the sound applet for ubuntu, shouldn't hte "master" slider affect ALL sound? because as of now it doesn't seem to do anything, whereas PCM does (and yes it's set to alsa)
<Ropechoborra> Hi, im installin DSL (Damn Small Linux) on an USB, and i want it to have the APT-GET function (I dont know if already has it) but, if not, how can i do to install it?
<crimsun> Ademan: that's not the sound applet's prerogative.
<Ademan> well i guess alsa-mixer then?
<barata> c0nv1ct ... do you also have KDE & Gnome in your system?
<Ademan> regardless, shouldn't that be how it functions?
<Madpilot> Ropechoborra, isn't there a DSL channel somewhere?
<crimsun> Ademan: no.
<c0nv1ct> barata: yes i do
<Bored1ed> anyone do any cool things with their themes or anything?
<c0nv1ct> barata: i think it only happened when i was in gnome, cuz it doesnt now in kde
<crimsun> Ademan: not every driver has a 'Master'; expecting it to function that way is not something that can be resolved in feisty+1 or even feisty+2
<devilsreject> still not palyin mpegs man
<barata> okey .... the fact is that works .... only that it kills itself quickly in a second
<Ropechoborra> Madpilot: dont know, but because i always used ubuntu, and it has the apt, maybe u could know how is that it works
<Ademan> crimsun: ok, but is that the intended function of "master"?
<crimsun> Ademan: hence why you can alter the mixer element that's adjusted via Properties
<barata> ok .... that's what I think so too ... let me try to check gnome-center
<crimsun> Ademan: that answer depends who you talk to
<jrandolph> so i know i just got an answer for this question, but i'd really like to have exaile start playing on startup
<devilsreject> i am just tryin to get my ubuntu to play  like any kind of video file   hopefully mpegs....
<devilsreject> mplayer or totem arn't playing either
<devilsreject> and iv'e installed the w32codecs
<jrandolph> it doesn't look like there is a command line option for it... where can i find out for sure
<mrcucumber> macs
<pavs> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrandolph> how can i get exaile to start playing on start up. i don't think there is a command line option to have it start playing. i can write a script that starts exaile, and then it toggles the play button... but i don't know how to make the second command wait for the first
<anonymeeee> how do i edit grub?
<barata> nano grub
<bu2> What is the commnd to join a server in xchat?
<pavs> "/join servername"
<cypher1> anonymeeee, /boot/grub/menu.1st if i did not understand your motive behind the question
<pavs> nonon
<pavs> sorry
<pavs> "/server servername
<bikini> whats a linux equivalent to windows notepad? just something real simple
<cypher1> bikini, gedit
<pavs> type gedit"
<billy> can someone help me get my sound working with mplayer?
<Bored1ed> billy turn the volume up :)
<billy> hardee freakin har har jackass
<cypher1> billy, is your sound already working with other apps etc
<Bored1ed> billy's grouchy
<pavs> heh
<Noah0504> Bored1ed: Yep.
<billy> cypher1, it *was* working with the CD player and Xine, but now no sound at all.
<jrandolph> so can i move the info about windows up in the grub file with out breaking anything? i'd like the windows boot options to be second (not last)
<anonymeeee> Cypher1: thank you
<billy> Boredled, not really grouchy.  a little irritated.
<noiesmo> jrandolph, yes you can change the order
<billy> You work hard to get things working, you install one more thing, and everything breaks.  good grief.
<snowman3388> what kind of file type is .so?
<cypher1> snowman3388, shared object file
<Ademan> it's like a dll on windows
<snowman3388> can I run it?
<Ademan> no
<Bored1ed> well im glad my Ubuntu has been working great for sometime now
<Ademan> snowman3388: what are you trying to do?
<anonymeeee> I have two partitions one with windows and one with ubuntu.   I'd like to get rid of the ubuntu partion, but it doesn't show up when I run the windows cd...
<minttea> Is there a commandline based instant messanger, for AIM?
<Noah0504> Ubuntu works perfectly for me as long as I use Dapper.  The newer Ubuntu releases hate my machine.
<cypher1> billy, did you upgrade or make changes to sound subsystem recently ?
<snowman3388> Ademan, trying to figure out how to install a health type program but the instructions are the most retarded thing I've ever seen
<Bored1ed> noah: lol its the other way around for me
<Ademan> snowman3388: generally executable files don't have an extension
<snowman3388> ademan, http://ocii.com/~jstory/programs-dmak.html
<ottavayan> hey folks, what is an easy way to play wmv files ?
<noen> on windows
<Bored1ed> LOL
<ottavayan> on ubuntu edgy.
<noen> ;)
<noen> I thought it was funny
<Noah0504> Bored1ed: haha, It doesn't bother me much.  I'm happy with it just being stable.
<ottavayan> noen, <smack> ;)
<c0nv1ct> anyone know if theres a batch renaming tool that comes with ubuntu? i could of swore i saw one
<noen> yes
<minttea> is there a commandline based aol instant messanger?
<Bored1ed> Noah: how long you been using Ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> nm i think i found it, lol
<monzie> minttea: centericq
<billy> Boredled: sorry I called you a jackass.
<monzie> minttea: it's for all the protocols
<noen> ?
<minttea> monzie: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Bored1ed> Billy: its ok...sarcastic remarks sometimes get those reactions ;)
<Noah0504> Bored1ed: I started right when Breezy came out.  I timmed it perfectly without knowing, haha.
<JasonDM> i'm getting a lot of static in amarok ;/
<pavs> aoss
<billy> Boredled:  that's true.  sometimes folks run in here a little frazzled.  Like me, just then, for instance.  My apologies.
<noen> wow, it's a long time since I've been on IRC
<Bored1ed> Noah: Yea I've used it for 2 years on and off while I was in college and just recently started learning more about Linux
<Desp_> hi all
<Frogzoo> JasonDM: use xine engine, not gstreamer
<noen> I've used Ubuntu for about a week
<Desp_> Iam trieng to install oidentd and i got this error ..configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<snowman3388> ademan, I think I figured it out;)
<Desp_> how to fix it
<Ademan> snowman3388: good job :-)
<Noah0504> Bored1ed: Cool stuff.  It took me awhile before I made the complete switch from Windows.  I wanted to make sure I knew many of the beginning ropes.
<noen> I'
<snowman3388> ademan, thanks a lot though
<pavs> how to execute .rpm files?
<noen> l'll never make a complete switch, I'm locked in with certain apps
<Ademan> pavs: that's a package file, you don't execute it
<Bored1ed> Noah: Yeah I downloaded some books and video tutorials and I'm running good now
<Ademan> pavs: are you trying to install a program?
<DeL3e7> is the essential-build  package installed?
<jrandolph> yay, i think i know the answer to a question!
<pavs> ademan ubuntu doesnt support rpm by default?
<dredhammer> does anyone know where to find a deb for vlc 0.8.6a for edgy?
<Ademan> pavs: nope, uses *.deb (debian package manager)
<Bored1ed> yea my Laptop is Ubuntu and my desktop is windows for gaming and video
<pavs> ademan trying to install from rpm
<Ademan> pavs: what program are you wanting though? i'll bet it's in the repositories
<Dekaritae> Hai
<sdrev> I just used Synaptic Package Manager to remove Rhythmbox, and it removed ubuntu-desktop...which looked kinda important, so I looked at it and it says it's recommended you don't remove it, how important is it to have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Noah0504> pavs: You'll need to convert it using "alien."  You can find that in the repos.
<pavs> http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/#downloads
<noen> be sure to check synaptic too
<pavs> nsplugnwrapper
<Bored1ed> Any of you guys use Automatix?
<noen> desktop <--- pretty important
<Dekaritae> Has anyone here experience making Plucker work on K/Ubuntu?
<Bored1ed> whats a plucker? lol
<dabaR> !ubuntu-desktop | sdrev
<ubotu> sdrev: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<jrandolph> so i want exaile to be one of my startup programs but i also want it to play automatically. i don't think there is a command line option to have it play on startup... but there is a command to have it play once it's open. how do i write a scrip that opens exaile then waits for it to be open, and then plays?
<Cosmo__> been trying to but everything with their site keeps giving me a 404 error boredled
<Noah0504> Bored1ed: I use to use it, until I realized I could install a lot on my own.  I also feel dirty when something else messes with my sources.list.
<Dekaritae> Bored1ed: Document subscription service for PalmOS devices
<Ademan> pavs: well you're either gonna have to use alien to convert the rpm to a deb, OR compile from source, unfortunately
<Dekaritae> Like iSilo but open source
<Bored1ed> Noah: lol never thought of it like that
<JasonDM> Frogzoo, I am using the xine engine ;/
<dabaR> jrandolph: try exaile <filename> at the terminal.
<sdrev> when I try to reinstall it, it wants to install rhythmbox...i don't really want rhythmbox installed, is there anyway i can install desktop without having rhythmbox?
<Bored1ed> Dekaritae: thanks
<Noah0504> Ahh!  I must pee, my bladder can't take it anymore.
<pavs> ademan before this installation of ubuntu my previous installation i could install with rpm, i forgot how. but thanks anyways i am getting alien
<Ademan> sdrev: you don't need the desktop package
<Ademan> sdrev: all it does is include all of the default software
<devilsreject> question ==== do i ahve to do anything in ubuntu to install my dvd drive sooi  can burn dvds or no??
<sdrev> Ademan, ok, thanks
<dabaR> pavs: did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<Ademan> devilsreject: just download a burner program, you should already be good to go (i reccomend k3b or graveman)
<dabaR> sdrev: no.
<devilsreject> Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 7.5 GiB free.  The following disc types are supported
<devilsreject> thats what its tellin me
<devilsreject> im trying to copy a dvd....
<dabaR> devilsreject: no, you do not need to install anything whatsoever, nautilus, the file manager can burn to removable media.
<arrow> devilsreject: just hookup the dvdburner, I switch mine between 2 computers all the time, everything is automatic
<devilsreject> and its a reg movie dvd
<pavs> dabar thanks i will check it out I was looking at this http://blog.geekfront.com/blog/2007/02/18/intalling-flash-player-on-64-bit-ubuntu/ but i guess i will follow the ubuntu forum guideline
<dabaR> devilsreject: movie dvds are encrypted.
<billy> OK.  I think I just had too much junk going on at once or something.  The sound plays fine now ... except for the mozilla-mplayer.
<devilsreject> dabaR --- soo for every movie dvd i want to copy what tdo i gotta do?
<devilsreject> thats my hole point
<devilsreject> im copying movie dvds
<noen> do you still have a windows box devil?
<devilsreject> nope
<dabaR> devilsreject: I understand. I am not sure how to do it. It may be described...
<joedj> anyone know where i can get apache2.2 from without having to compile it? i'm on dapper/amd64
<dabaR> !dvd | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<noen> doom9
<devilsreject> just for playing
<Bored1ed> DEVIL: look into xdvdshrink
<Ademan> joedj: it's not in the repositories?
<joedj> Ademan, nope, only 2.0
<Ademan> joedj: it might be in fiesty, in which case you might be able to get it through edgy-backports
<noen> dvdshrink won't get past the encryption though
<mau> anybody know why when i begin to transfer files to my mac from ubuntu, It times out?
<devilsreject> Bordled -- ive been trying to install it???
<dabaR> devilsreject: maybe search the forums if you do not get a response here. The forums are a likely place that was discussed at already.
<devilsreject> ok
<Bored1ed> noen: can do some encryption
<devilsreject> i did actually
<noen> goto doom9 forums for CD DVD video info
<devilsreject> Boredled do u have to have wine installed?
<Cosmo__> I have 2 hard drives, 1 has windows the other ubuntu, last night I could see the windows drive(where all my music is) now I can't how do I restor the ability to see the drive containing windows?
<devilsreject> doom9 forums??
<noiesmo> devilsreject, I use wine to run dvdshrink and dvd decrypter
<scv> an old link
<Bored1ed> Devil: I dont believe so. Automatix can install if for you
<noen> that is my advice
<arrow> cosmos__: did you mount it?
<dabaR> mau: describe the process more.
<devilsreject> noismo --- could you help me get setup like that PLEASE I BEG U
<noen> http://www.doom9.org/
<Cosmo__> hehe I'm new to linux, how do I mount it?
<metal03> Hi there, How do I add multiverse to my repositories again?  and what's the exact adress for multiverse
<noen> but that is mostly windows oriented, not sure if there is much linux help
<billy> metal03, open synaptic.
<dabaR> !multiverse | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Bored1ed> Goodnight People!
<dabaR> see ya Bored1ed
<sivik> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<omeil> Has anyone here ever got cdemu to work with the natui scripts?
<mau> anybody know why when i begin to transfer files to my mac from ubuntu, the transfer times out?
<arrow> Cosmos__:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive it says how to mount it in there
<billy> metal03, then go to settings>repositories.
<JasonDM> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cosmo__> thanks
<billy> metal03, activate it.
<EADG> Anybody know of an app for .avi to .mp4 conversion other than ThinLiquidFilm?
<gesus> hey how can you "minimize" applications to the taskbar or whatever it's called (like the way GAIM does when you push the x button in the top right corner)
<arrow> Cosmo__: no problem, welcome to linux
<billy> not sure if all applications are meant to do that, gesus.  are you wanting something like a dock to launch programs?
<noen> Avidemux
<rpc> is there a method of disabling SMP support on boot? or do i need to recompile the kernel just for that
<sivik> how do i extract a cd, not audio, so i can burn a new copy as backup
<ratbert90> hello, could somebody send me their rc.local scripts?  I just deleted mine on accident. :(
<ratbert90> for feisty
<dabaR> gesus: the application has to have that functionality. Some do not.
<arrow> billy: when Azereus goes away, how do I get it back
<minttea> monzie: I'm having issues installing centericq. I added the sources to my apt sources.list, however apt-get/aptitude is reporting the package centericq not found
<EADG> noen cool. checking it out.
<noen> EADG <---- Avidemux
<metal03> billy : thanks...  trying it right now...  but my version is in french (installing it for my dad!!) so I'm not sure!!  but thanks
<billy> arrow, not sure.  What is Azereus, again?
<noen> not sure how great it is
<dabaR> minttea: sudo aptitude update?
<billy> metal03, you're welcome.  I don't know French.  One time openoffice installed in Greek fonts.  That was a trip.
<minttea> dabaR: I've tried this as well
<ratbert90> please?
<arrow> billy: a bittorrent client, when you close it it doesn't really close,
<Steil> is there a way to route sound from one computer to output on another?
<dabaR> minttea: then you did not add universe properly, most likely. No worries, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arrow> billy: I think I have to add something to the toolbar, but I'm not sure what
<billy> arrow: oh yes, a bittorrent.  those stay open so other users can download the files FROM your computer.
<gesus> billy, dabaR: i was thinking of Evoltuion email or of XChat, I'd like to be able to do it with those.  So it's not something you can just 'turn on' in ubuntu?
<ubmx> Steil you could try SSH X forwarding
<dabaR> gesus: not that I know. And I do not use either of those programs, so I do not know whether they have that functionality.
<gesus> dabaR, np thanks
<minttea> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9192/
<billy> arrow: you can shut the client down with the System Monitor > processes.
<CarlF1> how do I pair a bluetooth mouse?
<arrow> thx
<dabaR> minttea: please tell me what "cat /etc/issue" outputs.
<ratbert90> I guess not
<billy> gesus:  I don't think that you can just "turn on" program to the notification area like that.
<dabaR> CarlF1: mine just worked.
<minttea> dabaR: Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<dabaR> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Steil> ubmx: well i already have that, but some programs can't run on my desktop (which has the speakers hooked up), so they have to run locally on my laptop
<omeil> I'm still wonderign what looks better kubuntu or ubuntu :) the KDE kinda looks like a windows setup and the gnome setup is ..different.
<CarlF1> I found "Bluetooth devices", hit scan, see it listed, but the mouse won't gout out of discovery mode.  ill read the link
<dabaR> minttea: thanks. Do you have a reason to have strange repos, or did it just happen?
<dabaR> omeil: the only way to find out is to try both.
<billy> omeil:  I like them both.
<gesus> billy, ok thanks
<minttea> dabaR: I added a few of them from the centericq.de website to see if that was the reason aptitude couldn't find the centericq package
<omeil> i guess
<Purple13> can I run ubuntu with a SATA harddrive
<omeil> its jsut that i like them both too lol :D don't know which to choose.
<dabaR> minttea: OK. I will paste what I have, which is all officially and community supported repositories for Ubuntu.
<omeil> i think i used the KDE setup on mandrake
<billy> gesus:  I think someone wrote a program like that for Thunderbird.  Can't remember.  It'd be a good alternative though, I guess, if you were interested.  I came across it by googlelinux'ing "Thunderbird background"
<billy> Purple13, Yes.  I'm doing so now.
<nothlit> what and how is the 'users' group used? (gid 100)
<bullgard1> Purple13: Yes you can. At least it works with me.
<Purple13> can I run ubuntu with a SATA harddrive>>>ST3200820AS
<noen> in fact, linux can boot to a raid array, I believe
<Purple13> I am having trouble
<dabaR> minttea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9193/ all binary repositories enabled, all source repositories commented out. That is what I have for myself, and is the best setup for an average user, I think.
<billy> Purple13,  You *may* need the "alternate" install CD, NOT the LiveCD.  That's how it was for me at least.
<Purple13> no optiuon to install on live c
<bullgard1> Purple13: I don't know. Give it a try with Ubuntu 7.04.
<Purple13> cd*
<billy> Purple13,  You *may* need the "alternate" install CD, NOT the LiveCD.  That's how it was for me at least.
<dabaR> SO paste that over your file, and update, then you will be able to install centericq. minttea
<ZetO> ______@_____ soy de
<ZetO> _____@______ Soy argentino
<ZetO> _____@______  Argentina
<Purple13> thanks
<dabaR> !es | ZetO
<ubotu> ZetO: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<billy> noprob
<Purple13> can you point me to the other cd
<gesus> billy, i'll check it out.. is there like a top10 to find out what are good irc clients, email clients, web browsers, cd burning software, mp3 players, divx players , etc, etc, for ubuntu?
<billy> Purple13, just a sec.
<billy> gesus:  not that I know of.  I like to stick to what's in Synaptic.  :)
<dabaR> billy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<ZetO> Melas
<ZetO> :s
<ZetO> No entiendo nada lo que dicen
<ZetO> xD
<minttea> dabaR: That worked perfectly! centericq is running now, thanks again!
<dabaR> minttea: welcome.
<dabaR> ZetO: hablas espanol?
<gesus> cool, thanks billy.  hey when this new version of ubuntu (fiesty or whatever) comes out, will you just be able to 'upgrade' or will you  have to reformat and reinstall everything?
<ZetO> sep
<noen> nada
<cacus> nalioth, hi! i would like yo register cacus as my nickname, it's expired... could you help me?
<ZetO> [dabaR]  si hablo espaol
<billy> Purple13, http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<dabaR> ZetO: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o  #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dabaR> ZetO: /j #ubuntu-es
<omeil> how do i download java? i tried through the add/remove area. but it gave me 2 broken packages :(
<nalioth> !tell omeil about java
<ZetO> [dabaR]  son users o algunos clones o bots?
<nalioth> omeil: you left the classroom  :)
<nalioth> ZetO: ingles aqui, por favor
<billy> gesus, I'm not going to upgrade to Feisty right away.  I'll let a few others try it out for a month or so and see how things fare.  If it seems to be painless, I'll upgrade.  But I'm happy with Edgy as she is now.
<ZetO> [nalioth]  Okas
<noen> I wish I could run linux and windows both at the same time on the same OC
<noen> PC
<jseattle> thats not nice
<billy> noen, you can with virtualization software.
<gesus> billy, so no idea if it will be an 'upgrade' you can run or if it will be a full overhaul?
<noen> and I don't mean with Wine,
<billy> noen, me neither.
<noen> I looked into that billy
<billy> noen, OK.  nevermind then.
<ZetO> [dabaR]  they are users, bots or clones?
<noen> but that cost money rigth?
<noen> or did you mean Xen?
<billy> gesus:  yeah.  I haven't a clue.  I'm really excited about the release though.  I think the driver for my CPU that I use now is only an approximate fit, though it works.  I bet Feisty will support it exactly.
<jseattle> nalioth, what do you mean don't speak spanish.... look where you live!!!
<billy> noen, No.  They don't cost money.
<nalioth> jseattle: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dabaR> ZetO: I do not know, they speak spanish.
<nalioth> ZetO: perhaps #ubuntu-ar might be of help
<noen> I need to be able to run Modo  on the bare metal, the rest I suppose could be virtualized
<ZetO> [dabaR]  of which pais is?
<omeil> nalioth: :( in this guide for java it says for ubuntu 6.10 to install from the packages in the list..
<Cosmo__> ok I got it mounted now the page says to add /dev/hda1    /media/windowsdrive   ext3(since the drive is in ntfs format would I replace this with ntfs?)    defaults     0        0 to the etc/fstab  is that how I should put it?
<nalioth> omeil: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<billy> noen, http://xhtml.net/breves/313-Running-Windows-XP-from-within-Linux
<pavs> YOOOOO i got flash working on 64bit :))) yessssss!!!!!
<billy> noen, as always I recommend turning JavaScript OFF before going to an unknown website.  Or download noscript extension for Firefox.
<MaartenLx> Heh, I got a VMware machine for Windows 2003 Server in Linux ubuntu, it actually works quite nice :)
<ratbert90> hello, could somebody send me their rc.local scripts?  I just deleted mine on accident. :(
<noen> oh wow!
<noen> hey thanks
<chief> anyone know some software that i can use to record videos of my desktop?
<sue-amaroker> Anyone here know of any good image enhancing software?
<dabaR> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Flannel> chief: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<billy> chief, "byzanz" perhaps.  It's in Synaptic.
<billy> Oh yeah.  Or instanbul.
<darkgreen|> Are there any 3D game engines / graphics engines for python available in Synaptic (edgy eft)?
<noen> gimp is very powerfull sue
<dabaR> ratbert90: you have 3 mintues. http://dabar.selfip.org/rc.local
<ratbert90> thanks!
<ratbert90> done
<sue-amaroker> neon - I have some cctv footage of a person who stole my bike and I need the image enhanced to pass out fliers with the cunts face on it
<dabaR> ratbert90: oh, oh
<dabaR> ratbert90: that is edgy, though.
<billy> darkgreen:  you can search repositories in the shell using "sudo apt-cache search 3D game engines".  Or you can open Synaptic and perform a search.
<ratbert90> -_o :(
<slv> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chief> with istanbul it downloads as an ogg, id like to beable to upload to youtube
<devilsreject> i jsut dl ripit4me and it didn't put an icon on my desktop how do i view my wine programs??? dvdshrink and the decrytper showed up fine
<darkgreen|> billy: I've searched and searched and searched and searched.
<darkgreen|> thought maybe someone actually is using one, but thanks for the suggestion :)
<billy> darkgreen| :  i know the feeling.  try not to become discouraged.
<Ropechoborra> Hi, is there a way to lock tty while they are doing things (like updateing.. or things like that) ??
<noen> I'm sure that Gimp can handle a fram, not sure about video though
<noen> frame I mean
<slv> darkgreen| try happypenguin.org, it's a site about gaming on linux but there's some open 3d engines on there
<slv> maybe you'll find something
<noen> Isn't "crystal3D" a 3d Game engine?
<noen> I think it is
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: why lock? so someone can not use them?
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: yes, for example i let things doing and i go away, and dont want anyone to see or touch anything
<devilsreject> i have a problem, i can't play dvds @ all
<devilsreject> it gives me an error not able to read my dvd drive
<Cosmo__> to automaticly mount the drive at boot it say ok I got it mounted now the page says to add this to /etc/fstab     /dev/hda1 /media/windowsdrive ext3(since the drive is in ntfs format would I replace this with ntfs?) defaults 0 0
<Ropechoborra> Like locking the X but tty
<devilsreject> but it detects what the name of the movie in it is
<noen> you know Devil, DVDs are so heavily encrypted these days that I've had trouble playing them on a plain windows box.
<billy> darkgreen| : did you look at this page --> http://www.devmaster.net/engines/list.php?fid=6&sid=11
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: and can you not run the thing in the background with &? I think it would be the same...
<devilsreject> noen -- this shouldn't be a prob though its an old seinfeild episode dvd
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: dont know what is or how to do it :S
<ekul1> !ascii
<ubotu> ascii: interactive ASCII name and synonym chart. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8-3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<noen> The studios don't really want you to play them on your PC at all, next thing you know, it'll be illegal even to do just that
<billy> darkgreen| : I don't know much about what you're looking for.  Those aren't in Synaptic, but they are for Python.
<ekul1> !tm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: well i got an idea of what it is, but never done it yet
<ekul1> how do i get TM?
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: try in a terminal. Run a command, and put a & at the end of the line.
<CAP8871> Olas alguna mujer ?
<dabaR> :-/
<ekul1> the trademark sign, i mean
<darkgreen|> panda3D, and soya3D have both failed to install correctly after signicantly mucking about
<devilsreject> alrigh tyall
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: ok, and then how i bring the process back?
<devilsreject> well im off 2 bed
<devilsreject> night
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: fg 1
<Ropechoborra> fg 1 ?
<billy> darkgreen| :  hmm...  have you yet tried opening a thread in ubuntuforums.org ?
<Ropechoborra> i just type that?
<darkgreen|> billy, nope, I will!
<billy> darkgreen| : good folks in that forum.
<noen> Devil, if you were on a PC i'd tell you to go here http://www.imgburn.com
<noen> but for linux I dont' know
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: Ok, i got it !  thanks! :)
<meborc> noen, what is the difference between a PC and a linux machine :D
<meborc> ?
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: one last thing, if i have the process already runing, how i can put it in background ?
<cypher1> Ropechoborra, Ctrl-Z i think
<CAP8871> shit
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: ctrl-z, then bg 1
<CAP8871> not woman
<noen> just the OS
<CAP8871> [noen]  ??
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: there is a little issue. when ran in the background, if you close the terminal, such as typing exit, the program quits too.
<meborc> noen - PC (personal computer)... whatever the OS
<CAP8871> [noen]  bot
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: to avoid that, you can prepend the command with nohup, and that will make the command keep running even after the terminal is closed.
<Ropechoborra> Uhmm
<noen> <-- not a bot
<Ropechoborra> And i also see that the process dont run while in bkgrownd
<dabaR> noen: ^ not asking for help
<christian1222> if ive got a disk that is being used, and i want to umount it without quitting the app that is using it (counter strike install), how do i unmount the disk?
<c0nv1ct> u cant?
<CAP8871> [noen]  and you speak spanish ?
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: prepend ? nohup? (sorry for my english)
<noen> no I can't,
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: it should run. If you ctrl-z, then you stop it. But, then you run bg 1, and it should start running again.
<c0nv1ct> christian1222: i dont think its possible to unmount something that is in use
<c0nv1ct> christian1222: and i dont see why it would be possible
<dabaR> prepend means to put in front. so, for example, "nohup updatedb &"
<rope> exit
<c0nv1ct> christian1222: it'd be like trying to exit your car while on the freeway doing 60, it'd get messy
<christian1222> c0nv1ct: so im running the counter strike install in wine, and it is requesting that i remove disc 1 and replace it with disc 2, but i can tremove the disk without aborting the installation, what do i do?
<Cosmo__> and no gurantee of survival  =)
<c0nv1ct> oh, a CD?
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: but if i dont want it to stop?
<dabaR> christian1222: and you tried to use the umount command?
<c0nv1ct> you should be able to, you have to unlock it, and i forget the command
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: do not want it to stop right away, or after you close the terminal.
<dabaR> ?
<christian1222> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> christian1222: what did it say?
<christian1222> umount2: Device or resource busy
<christian1222> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<christian1222> umount2: Device or resource busy
<christian1222> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: i just want to let it running while the terminal is closed (or locked) and when i come back see the changes
<jrandolph> i'd like to set up my rm command to move stuff to the trash instead of actually deleting it. where is the trash located from my root directory?
<noen> http://www.crystalspace3d.org/main/Main_Page
<tonyyarusso> jrandolph: $HOME/.Trash
<noen> "Crystal Space is our main project. It is a free cross-platform software development kit for realtime 3D graphics."
<christian1222> dabaR: ?
<dabaR> Ropechoborra: running in background should do it. so something like updatedb &
<christian1222> could i suspend wine, would that work?
<MTecknology> I was wondering, can biometrics be used with smart card systems?
<lori> hi all :). does anyone here know how to set up an app called WifiRadar?
<dabaR> jrandolph: /home/jrandolph/.Trash
<dabaR> jrandolph: tell me how you will do it.
<jrandolph> thanks
<lori> hi nuup.
<lori> nm
<christian1222> how do i find out which process is using cdrom0?
<dabaR> christian1222: lsof /dev/cdrom0
<bulmer> lsof
<bikini> noodles12, are you around?
<samlo_> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<samlo_> ?? ati
<christian1222> dabaR: that gave me an error saying there is no such device
<Ropechoborra> dabaR: Nop =( It justs stops, and it dies when i exit... well never mind, i guess im going to sleep, to tyred
<Ropechoborra> Thanks! =)
<lori> bulmer: I hope I'm not interrupting, do you have any info on wireless issues with ubuntu?
<christian1222> dabaR: i tried running it with cdrom and it output nothing
<dabaR> christian1222: what about /media/cdrom0?
<bulmer> lori: umm not much, just from whatever I have read
<christian1222> dabaR: nothing as well
<lori> bulmer: ah. well, thanks for the response anyway :)
<bulmer> lori: you have something specific?
<dabaR> christian1222: run mount in aterminal, and show me what you get on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lori> bulmer: yes.
<christian1222> dabaR: k
<lori> bulmer: I have an application i just installed called WifiRadar.
<bulmer> lori: what is the problem with your wireless?
<bulmer> lori: and what is that wifiradar supposed to do?
<lori> It has been difficult for me to make a profile for my home wireless network in WifiRadar.
<lori> bulmer: WifiRadar is supposed to be a network profile manager.
<bulmer> lori: am not familar with wifiradar though, so i assume it has a config file to store profiles
<christian1222> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9195/
<lori> I have been having a ton of difficulty with my wireless setup in Ubuntu.  The symptoms have been: takes a looong time to connect to my home network usually.  it uses WPA.
<lori> bulmer: yes, it does have a place to store profiles.
<dabaR> christian1222: oh ya, lsof /dev/hdc
<bikini> does anyone know how to backup an mbr?
<christian1222> dabaR: nothing
<bulmer> lori: i myself have not been successful with connecting to a WPA enabled AP..my ACX111 chips does not have the wpa_supplicant
<lori> When I am setting up my home profile, WifiRadar asks for a driver in order to use WPA.  I've tped the name of my driver but it doesnt seem to help.
<dabaR> christian1222: then I do not know.
<lori> bulmer: Ah.  oh well. maybe I'll have to change my setup then.
<bulmer> bikini: you can use dd and make the size only 512 bytes
<noen> lori <-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264349
<lori> noen: Thanks :) I'll take a look
<noen> info in that forum says you need to enable universe in synaptic
<christian1222> dabaR: dang!
<bikini> bulmer: i'm trying to use windows applications in vmware and this method says to backup my mbr with these two other files.
<bikini> how should i go about doing that?
<christian1222> dabaR: thanks for trying!
<dabaR> christian1222: maybe it is documented somewhere, ask google about the game you are installing + ubuntu
<lori> noen: i have enabled universe tho.
<noen> oh
<lori> :)
<noen> sorry
<christian1222> dabaR: thats what im trying now
<bulmer> bikini: am not sure vmware has an mbr, it may be simulated MBR..not really familiar with it in depth
<lori> noen: np at all.
<noodles12> bikini: wassap?
<pavs> ls /usr/bin /bin /sbin /usr/sbin |wc -l
<pavs> check out this command
<bikini> noodles12: i went to that site you gave me for the vmware emulation deal. it said to backup my mbr to a folder with those two files. how do i back it up?
<bulmer> lori: i have not used WPA on windows either
<bikini> noodles12: and is that method the one you used?
<lori> noen: I'm still gonna look at that info, just in case it's got something i missed...
<mistone> I asked this yesterday but I will ask again just incase someone else knows : does the xbox 360 wireless rieciever work in linux yet?
<noodles12> bikini: yea that's the method i used. and let me check to see about that mbr ting. it's been a few weeks since i've done it
<mistone> or is it a defualt joystick control?
<bikini> noodles12: theres a dd command there, but anything concerning the mbr makes me nervous about fucking it up.
<mistone> if it doesn't work I am going to try to write a driver for it I have no idea how hard that would be
<bulmer> mistone umm..do you know what processor it has?
<noen> to back up you MBR you'll need a disk editor like partition magic or some such app
<mistone> no idea about any specs
<lori> bulmer: It works on my windows side.  I dual boot on my laptop.  One side is windows xp and that side works pretty well for the wireless.  It just isnt working when i try to use the linux side...
<c0nv1ct> christian1222: 'sudo sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0' may unlock the cdrom, but i dunno about remounting it
<pwnzorz> you guys seen this??? http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<lori> pwnzorz: hi
<pwnzorz> i'm installin ubuntu on windows!
<bulmer> lori: on the windows side, you're also able to get WPA working? thats wonderful
<mistone> but I just don't want to reinvint the wheel if it already can work as a standard something or someone is working on it
<lori> pwnzorz: oooo!
<pwnzorz> lori: hi
<mistone> maybe I could even use linux-wlan-ng
<mistone> I dunno
<lori> bulmer: yep. it works ok, (for windows...)
<noodles12> dd if=/dev/hda of=windowsxp.mbr bs=512 count=63
<pwnzorz> heh?
<noodles12> bikini: i'm pretty sure i just did that and it made a copy of it naming it "windowsxp.mbr" hopefully someone else in this room can confirm
<lori> it's called Wubi??? Sounds like my daughters' blankie...
<pwnzorz> I installed fglrx drivers, they didn't work, then i tried uninstalling them in recovery mode, and now kubuntu won't load!
<noen> lol
<lori> :)
<pwnzorz> so i install ubuntu w/ wubi!
<bulmer> mistone: umm maybe you can try getting to uclinux, or the analog devices blackfin embedded linux and take it from there? it has a parallel kernel development as desktop
<lori> does it work well? fast and all?
<pwnzorz> lori: wubi?
<meborc> wubi is nice... but i'm afraid that when a lot of people start using it, linux is not an OS anymore, but just another windows program :(
<pwnzorz> ...
<lori> pwnzorz: sorry, yes: i meant does Wubi work well.
<pwnzorz> ya, its exceptable...
<noen> what the heck is Wubi?
<pwnzorz> http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<lori> lol
<mistone> bulmer:  you mean run linux on the adapter?
<mistone> that seems overkill
<pwnzorz> i cant even install fglrx drivers, i'm a failure...
<mistone> I just want the inputs to work
<pwnzorz> hey when i install ubuntu, can someone join a vnc server and get install the drivers for me!!?
<christian1222> now i cant quit the installer
<bulmer> mistone: im not sure what you're referring to as just an adapter, am referring to embedded linux on small processors with minimum memory spaces
<christian1222> how do i quit an installer if i already quit the term that i used to start it?
<pwnzorz> ..plz
<noen> So Wubi is Ubuntu virtualized?
<pwnzorz> its a windows based installer...
<bulmer> christian1222: you use ps aux and grep for that process then kill it
<noen> But it runs on top of Windows?
<meborc> wubi = windows ubuntu installer... the name is selfexplanatory
<meborc> it installs ubuntu as a windows program
<mistone> bulmer: I said I wanted to get the xbox 360 wireless controller adapter for linux so I can use my wireless 360 controllers
<pwnzorz> i get it!!! Windows UBuntu Installer, thats clever! :)
<mistone> er I didn't say that thats what i meant :P
<noen> How is it different than a VMWare player?
<bulmer> mistone: oh okay, i thought you want the psp to run linux
<mistone> lol what
<mistone> where did you get psp from :P
<noodles12> about the windows ubuntu installer.. i don't get it.. so when you are running the .exe in windows.. is it actually installing it to your HD and replace the (live cd install) or is itjust installing a virtual environment?
<pwnzorz> i want ds linux to be finished!! >:(
<mistone> I have a ds
<pwnzorz> me too!
<bulmer> mistone: dang ..what do i know about those gameboys :)  i am not a gamer
<pwnzorz> ooh have you checked this out mistone!!!
<mistone> what
<mistone> I got a r4ds its great I run all my homebrew and stuff
<pwnzorz> http://gnirfleo.blogspot.com/2007/03/screenshots.html that!
<bulmer> i dont know those gadgets.
<mistone> OH SHI-
<pwnzorz> you cant own a ds without a modchip, its almost impossible, how else can you veiw your e-mail!!?
<mistone> I want
<bikini> noodles12: alright i think i got everything working like it should, i'm gonna reboot and do the windows stuff. thanks for the help
<christian1222> bulmer: thanks, got it
<noodles12> np g'l
<Cosmo__> when I got to any link about automatix2 in google I keep getting a 404 error, the sites were there last night anyone have any ideas?
<pwnzorz> i think the timeri s inaccurate on wubi...
<mistone> pwnzorz:  that looks photoshopped
<pwnzorz> it aint dude
<pwnzorz> i've been in the homebrew scene far longer than you :)
<omeil> can anyone tell me what im missing?
<stick-guy> according to many forum threads, etc., I need to put the ipw2200 firmware in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/, but I don't ahve /usr/lib/hotplug/ - should I create it?
<omeil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9196/
<yettenet> Can anyone tell me how to disable notifications of giving/taking voice in Konversation?
<pwnzorz> check out dev-scene.com for the full list of everything ds homebrew-ish
<mistone> yea I do
<mistone> I have never seen a decent browser tho
<mistone> ubuntu on DS would be the awesome
<pwnzorz> including ds-linux (had to make it relevant... :)
<billy> I'd like to run Windows in a virtual machine.  Anyone know of a good howto.  I'm looking at this one now.  --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361528&highlight=XP+virtual
<pwnzorz> they got nano-x workin on dslinux...
<DarrenSS> does anyone know the minimum specs for installing ubuntu?
<mistone> billy: its damn easy
<bulmer> stick-guy: you do have a /lib/firmware/`uname -r/  and this is where most wireless drivers are located
<pwnzorz> i also got the retawq browser workin in dslinux
<billy> mistone:  well hell yeah then.  LET"S TO IT>
<lori> DarrenSS: Sorry I dont know that one.
<DarrenSS> yeah i couldnt find them on the site anywhere - strange :/
<pwnzorz> who has installed beryl/xgl
<bulmer> DarrenSS: umm i dont know, but i can tell you it didnt install on an IBM thinkpad 600 with 92megs
<Madpilot> DarrenSS, 128Mg RAM - more is better
<billy> mistone:  it seems a good alternative to dual booting.  Do you know of a simple to follow howto.
<stick-guy> bulmer: gracias
<Madpilot> can't remember the min. spec for CPUs
<pwnzorz> no one has installed beryl!
<lori> noen: I looked at my repositories: i've already got universe checked.
<pwnzorz> ...neither have i
<DarrenSS> so i guess the trick is to try it and see? :P
<mistone> I have its teh awesime
<billy> pwnzorz:  what do you mean?  I got it now.
<bulmer> stick-guy no problemo
<stick-guy> bulmer: I actually don't have /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/, but I'll see what I can do with what I have
<pwnzorz> ... *jealous*
<mistone> billy: just mount the CD it is so easy you don't need a tourtial
<DarrenSS> lucky its going on a test machine then ha ha
<bulmer> DarrenSS: you can only learn from it..hehe
<NKjoep> hi all
<mistone> it depends on the VM you are using to
<pwnzorz> i want to use myth tv it looks awesome...
<billy> mistone:  don't I need some sort of virtual software?
<lori> pwnzorz: do you have any experience with getting a wifi manager to work in ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> I installed the latest version of mplayer (1.0rc1), and the mozilla plugin for mplayer.....now I can get video when I play files on the internet, but I don't get any sound.....
<pwnzorz> nah...
<noen> Sorry Lori, that was my best guess, I'm pretty new to Linux
<pwnzorz> my router broke all the sudden
<lori> pwnzorz: shucks.
<DarrenSS> indeed - i just wanted to try it out before i dual boot it on the pc im building - cos that will take months and i wanna play with it now :)
<pwnzorz> i know, no more wifi!
<lori> noen: no problem at all :) so am I.
<billy> Geoffrey2:  what site are you testing it with?  could you provide the link for me?  I'd like to know if I have the same issue.
<lori> i guess that's obvious tho...
<pwnzorz> its really weird, when i plug my router in, it makes a high pitched sound...
<pwnzorz> peice of !#$!@
<dacks> ive since decided that ubuntu is no longer my distro of choice
<pwnzorz> heh?
<billy> dacks:  why is that?
<noen> probably a bad sign pwnzorz
<dacks> ive discovered gentoo
<billy> I moved away and came back crying.
<lori> pwnzorz: what router?
<DarrenSS> wow really pwnzorz :S
<pwnzorz> dacks: probably :)
<dacks> gentoo is freakin awesome
<Geoffrey2> billy, first site was www.imdb.com....now I'm at www.apple.com/trailers
<billy> dacks:  if you like gentoo you should try Sabayon.
<dacks> why
<billy> it's gentoo with lots of eye-candy ... if you're into that sort of thing.
<dacks> does it use a ports style package manager
<billy> beryl is stock.
<pwnzorz> gentoo=hard and confusin, when i first started using linux, it was the first dist i found, i couldn't figure it out...
<noen> isn't Sabayon losing support though? I head someone quitt
<mneptok> people like Gentoo?
<dacks> ehh im more into the lightweight system configuration
<mistone> dacks you will get stabbed...
<dacks> gentoo rocks
<billy> dacks:  they use a program called portage.
<dacks> haha mistone
<dacks> billy,  i know what portage is =p
<DarrenSS> ok well time to go play with my box somemore - ta ta people - and have fun on linux :)
<stick-guy> bulmer: I don't have /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/, I built my own kernel - should I create /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/ ?
<pwnzorz> i wonder what linux will be like in 20 years ;)
<dacks> oh god i wonder
<pwnzorz> it'll be a giant robot!!!
<dacks> linux will defeat M$
<dacks> just you watch
<mistone> it will be like SHOOP DA WHOOP
* dacks prepares for flame...
<mneptok> pwnzorz: fatter, but the mortgage will be paid down and the kids in college.
<lori> pwnzorz: i hope linux will be free forever.
<pwnzorz> they need to get rid of the command line, and get more support from dell... thats how the defeat 'em
<stick-guy> dacks: I keep hoping, but it's not as probable as I'd like...
<billy> Geoffrey2:  i'm checking there now.
<pwnzorz> lori: its gnu, i'm not worrying!
<noen> there will be no linux in 20 years
<els> I just did a fresh Draper install.  When I try to login it flickers and puts me back at the login screen.
<els> Any ideas?
<meborc> the command line is here to stay... and i like it
<billy> Geoffrey2:  not sure if I can help, but I'd like to know if I'm having the same difficulty.
<dacks> i want the GPL license tatooed in its entirety on my left leg
<noen> you'll just plug into the back of you neck
<pwnzorz> meborc: tryin tellin that to the millions of people who cant figure out the start menu...
* mneptok gestures at #ubuntu-offtopic
* mneptok is being polite. for now. ;)
<corevette> when you convert mp3 to ogg....do you lose sound quality?
<bulmer> stick-guy; i honestly dont know which modules uses that directory to stash wireless drivers
<mneptok> corevette: yes
<meborc> els - try to reconfigure the xserver by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set the correct refreshrates
<Madpilot> corevette, they're both lossy, so yes.
<lori> dacks: whats the gpl liscence?
<dacks> mneptok, gotcha
<dacks> lori, google it
<corevette> madpilot...what about mp3 to flac?
<mneptok> dacks: grazie.
<billy> dang.  the mplayer is taking up *2* desktops.  good thing beryl's up and running!
<pwnzorz> general public license w00t i love acronyms!
<Madpilot> corevette, no idea.
<els> meborc - thanks, I'll give that a try
<lori> dacks: *googles*
<Cosmo__> how do I edit my source.list it keeps telling me it is read only
<meborc> pwnzorz - true... but try to tell me to use windows way of installing soft :)
<Madpilot> corevette, I'd guess not, given that flac is lossless.
<mneptok> corevette: that will retain the quality of the source mps
<pwnzorz> i gtg to bed... :l
<mneptok> *mp3
<mistone> oh yea is there a easy to use program that can convert mp3s to aiff or wav?
<pwnzorz> zzZ
<billy> Cosmo__ : open a terminal and sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mistone> right click menu option would be awesome
<meborc> Cosmo_ "sudo gedit /eyc/apt/sources.list"
<corevette> so when you transfer mp3 to ogg...is the sound quality loss noticeable mneptok or madpilot?
<Madpilot> mistone, if you just want to burn audio CDs, use Serpentine
<billy> Cosmo__: you need root priviledges to rewrite that file.
<pwnzorz> meborc: try instsalling soft the windows way... ;)
<mistone> Madpilot: I don't
<Madpilot> corevette, no idea, I rip everything as .ogg and ignore mp3
<dfgas> anyone get the HDA NVIDIA sound card to work yet?
<mneptok> corevette: depends on input and output bitrates, and your adio sensitivity
<kadjo> hello all: is it not possible to run two multimedia applications in ubuntu at the same time? i observe that the other one is mute
<mneptok> *audio
<mistone> pwnzorz: the only problem I got with my DS is the sound quality sucks... its 10 bit :(
<meborc> pwnzorz - hhh
<bullgard1> No beep: I downloaded the DEB program package 'beep'. My kernel 2.6.20 contains the 'pcspkr' module. When I issue the command 'beep' in a Gnome terminal I will not hear any beep. What's wrong with my software?
<dacks> has anyone here used/heard of jakosher
<pwnzorz> mistone: i use headphones!
<mistone> I was planing on using it as a ipod
<mistone> it still sucks tho
<cafuego_>  blh 
<lori> dacks: hope you have long legs honey...
<pwnzorz> mistone: i use my ds as an ipod
<mistone> I am a musician I can hear the 10bit
<mistone> its 10 bit audio!
<corevette> mneptok how big are normal flac files
<pwnzorz> mistone: they even have a media player for the ds that looks and controls like in ipod!
<mneptok> corevette: large. 10MB+ per minute.
<yettenet> Can anyone tell me how to disable notifications of giving/taking voice in Konversation?
<pwnzorz> not very stable though...
<mistone> pwnzorz: yea I got it its really cool
<mistone> it is for me
<mistone> the ng 1.0 stable is ... stable :P
<pwnzorz> mistone: i need a supercard...
<mistone> my r4 owns :D
<pwnzorz> mistone: grrr!
<mistone> :P
<pwnzorz> mistone:the greatest software for the ds is dsorganize though!
<corevette> are there any smaller ones mneptok?
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. I want to add/remove program but this error msg appear .. "E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing." .. what should i do?
<mneptok> corevette: not lossless, no
<mistone> pwnzorz:  it curropts my card !
<pwnzorz> mistone: suxxorz for u!!!
<pwnzorz> mistone: have you tried dldi
<mistone> duh
<lori> KeeNaF: sorry, i dont have experience with that problem :)
<pwnzorz> mistone: lol
<kadjo> mneptok: is it not possible to run two multimedia applications in ubuntu at the same time? i observe that the other one is mute
<mistone> sound quality is better in DS organize tho
<mneptok> kadjo: depends on if they use ALSA, OSS, or ESD
<mistone> the ipod one is really bad quality
<pwnzorz> mistone: go complain to dragonminded at #dsorganize he loves complaints! ;)
<pwnzorz> mistone: wait... i mean hates..
<kadjo> mneptok: so how will i know if i'm using either of the three?
<mistone> lol
<KeeNaF> lori | it is because I deleted files in var/cache/apt/archives/ .. if there any way to get partial file in that directory?
<pwnzorz> mistone: when does it corrupt your card??
<pwnzorz> mistone: it corrupts my card whenever i try movin big files...
<omeil> anyone know what i require to make this compiling succesful?
<lori> KeeNaF: I dont know. But there's probly some brainy perosn here who does, Keep trying:)
<omeil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9196/
<NKjoep> my serverX is lopping at login after installing a fonts package.... gdm log says: Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/ .... what can i do?
<pwnzorz> i'm goin to sleep bye all!!!
<wapityyy> Hi, this is a stupid question... how do i enable my SSH :S ?
<mneptok> kadjo: there's no dead simple way. but ALSA is newest and best. ESD and OSS use the sound channels to the exclusion of other apps.
<KeeNaF> lori | ok .. TQ .. :)
<mistone> pwnzorz:  did it :P
<mistone> kinda
<lori> ditto. gotta call it a night.
<pwnzorz> I'M LEAVING!!! NOW!
<Madpilot> ubotu, ssh | wapityyy
<ubotu> wapityyy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kadjo> mneptok: i've observed that there is alsa-base in the list of my package which is installed so that means ...im using alsa?
<pavs> azurues wont run in ubuntu
<wapityyy> Madpilot: i cant believe you ubotu'ed me :|
<NKjoep> :|
<Madpilot> wapityyy, the bot is the smartest thing here, don't complain ;)
<mneptok> kadjo: different apps use different sound architectures. you are definitely using ALSA, all Ubuntu users do. but some app might be using ESD or OSS. it's nothing you control.
<IkimashoZ> I have a debilitating wlan card problem in ubuntu 6.10.  The card is a broadcom chipset 4309.  Please help!!
<wapityyy> i guess that makes me an ubotard
<mneptok> pavs: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<shatrat> IkimashoZ, there is a broadcom how-to on the ubuntuforums.org that worked for me, you might as well try that
<NKjoep> any way to fix my fonts? :D
<Cosmo__> ok next question, I got the nvidia drivers installed, how do I enable my second monitor?
<billy> Strange.  I have the mplayer plugin playing a movie.  I can't see it, but I can hear it.  Where did it go?
<pavs> mneptok but I want azureus to work, :)
<omeil> made a runner
<mneptok> pavs: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<kadjo> mneptok: ah..i see...what i wan though is to capture the one being played in gxine using sound recorder..maybe the other one is using different aside from alsa
<NKjoep> Cosmo__ try truning off you pc, plug your other monitor then run ubuntu
<NKjoep> *turning
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. I want to add/remove program but this error msg appear .. "E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing." .. what should i do?
<kadjo> mneptok: ok thanks.. i'll be exploring some other things here...
<Morsellus> can anyone point me to somwhere where it will show me how to install kde on ubuntu 6.10 may sound like a stupid question, but this is my first time really using any kind of linux, and was told to use the kde instead of gnome
<macd> KeeNaF, in a console type 'sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial"
<NKjoep> KeeNaF try checking that dir exists
<NKjoep> agree macd
<mneptok> pavs: then edit the Azureus shell script to call the binary from the proper dir. you'll need to get the latest build, unarchive and chown it, and move it to /usr/local-share
<Cosmo__> they were both already plugged in and I have restarted several times
<dacks> is there any way to background a process during an ssh session , to assure that the process does not break while you exit the ssh terminal, ie: apt-get install a b c d e f g, and your class at school ends....
<macd> Morsellus, its not that hard actually, just :
<mneptok>  /usr/local/share
<Flannel> dacks: You want to use "screen"
<Flannel> dacks: but, the background thing is "command &", but that'll stop when you exit.  But, screen fixes that
<lkthomas> guys
<macd> Morsellus, the 'sudo apt-get install kdebase'  add, koffice if youd like an openoffice =.
<lkthomas> why ubuntu got old version of thunderbird ?
<Flannel> dacks: well, or to stop it (ctrl-z), then force it into the background with "bg"
<KeeNaF> macd | NKjoep | .. k .. problem solved
<KeeNaF> :D
<Tigger_`> yay :)
<KeeNaF> macd | NKjoep | .. k .. problem solved .. Thank  you
<lkthomas> does ubuntu got backports like debian ?
<Flannel> lkthomas: each ubuntu release has the version of software it was released with, only security updates/bugfixes are made
<Morsellus> Thanks Macd
<macd> lkthomas, yes it does, you need to enable them in the software repositories
<Madpilot> lkthomas, there are backport repos for some things, yes
<lkthomas> macd, any guideline that I could use ?
<macd> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<pavs> nmeptok thanks i am working on it
<Flannel> lkthomas: there are backports (a separate repository), but very little is bacported.  You usually upgrade for newer packages
<NKjoep`away> i need help with this in gdm log: Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list! .... wich list?
<dacks> Flannel, thank you
<billy> Looking at the various tutorials for the virtual software, i think I'll wait until it becomes a little more newbie user friendly.
<lkthomas> Flannel, where is the guideline ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, backports | lkthomas
<ubotu> lkthomas: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<KeeNaF> guys .. 1 more problem .. I still cannot streaming video using firefox .. what should I do?
<Flannel> lkthomas: guideline?  Thunderbird isn't backported, by the way
<lkthomas> Flannel, hmm
<macd> !backports > lkthomas
<Flannel> Holy cow, how many times are you people going to link him to that?
<macd> a few, hi Flannel btw.
<omeil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9196/ can someone help
<Flannel> lkthomas: what version are you looking for?  (what updates are yo ulooking for?)
<saviles> i have ubuntu on VPC 2007 but i can't get the scrool mouse to work. i've search the forums and seen a few responses on them but there isn't a 'solution' for it yet. does anyone have any suggestions?
<IkimashoZ> I've got some questions for anyone who has successfully gotten a broadcom 43xx wlan card to work with ubuntu 6.10
<lkthomas> Flannel, at least 2.0 of thunderbird
<omeil> LordLimecat: have you stopped playing trem yet?
<macd> omeil, you dont have the java compiler.
<Geoffrey2> Thunderbird 2.0 is still in Beta, so even the latest Ubuntu won't have it....
<Flannel> lkthomas: 2.0 isn't stable yet, it won't be in Ubuntu until it is (or close to it)
<lkthomas> hmm
<omeil> macd: i don't know hwich one
<omeil> macd: i guess it will be one with a -dev at the end?
<Geoffrey2> the latest stable version of Thunderbird is, I believe, 1.5.0.10
<lkthomas> I see
<lkthomas> ok
<omeil> Whats thunderbird?
<lkthomas> thanks guys
<A[D] minS> i installed vmware  and want to change configuration of vmnet8
<Flannel> omeil: It's Mozilla's mail client
<Geoffrey2> you could always go to Mozilla's website and download it directly
<omeil> oh
<A[D] minS> so i tried it with ifconfig but when i reboot it become as before
<billy> Why in the world in mplayer taking up two desktops?
<A[D] minS> so how i can set it as default ?
<A[D] minS> or where i can find network interfaces file
<mistone> this is madness
<mistone> this
<mistone> is
<mistone> SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Flannel> A[D] minS: /etc/network/interfaces
<saviles> A[D] minS check /etc/network/interfaces ?
<macd> omeil,what release of ubuntu?
<omeil> macd:6.10
<Noah0504> haha, That's get my blood going.
<macd> omeil, did you install ant with apt?
<omeil> 0_o
<omeil> yea
<omeil> i think o_o
<IkimashoZ> ...
<omeil> yea yea i did
<IkimashoZ> I'm not sure whether or not I hate ubuntu more than XP at this point...
<omeil> sudo apt-get install ant
<macd> omeil, do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure java-gcj-compat'
<macd> then
<macd> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ant'
<omeil> then
<omeil> :)
<macd> did that fix it?
<omeil> try compiling again?
<macd> yes
<omeil> BUILD FAILED
<omeil> /home/omeil/Desktop/stendhal/build.xml:428: Unable to find a javac compiler;
<omeil> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<asdfd> can someone help me?
<macd> omeil, 'sudo apt-get install javacc'
<gesus> hey i've got a bunch of rar files that are like .00, .01, .02, etc ... what archiver will open them? "xarchiver' doesn't seem to want to open them.
<pavs> IkimashoZ: why?
<macd> just open the one titled extended in .rar, make sure you have unrar installed.
<Tigger_`> asdfd, just ask your question
<omeil> macd: javacc already installed to the newest version
<macd> omeil, try to reconfigure javacc
<asdfd> g++ main.cpp -lSDL -lSDLmain not linking librarys
<bikini> noodles12: are you still around?
<omeil> nope
<omeil> didn;t work :(
<macd> omeil, well Im out of ideas, sorry
<macd> omeil, try posting on the forums
<_Rappy_> I need JRE. Until now I've used Atumotaix to install it, but now I just found (in synaptic) that there ARE JRE packages from sun there (and they're even installed, but I've not done it). Are the packages in synaptic official from Sun?
<macd> or ask later here.
<noodles12> bikini: yea about to leave though. wassap?
<macd> _Rappy_, yessir
<bikini> when i go to load the windows.vmx i get this error message:
<bikini> Cannot open the disk '/home/tyler/vmwarething/windows.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<bikini> Reason: Insufficient permission to access file.
<asdfd> g++ main.cpp -lSDL -lSDLmain not linking librarys in even though it should be
<bikini> should i chmod something?
<omeil> macd: thanks for the help anyways :)
<asdfd> the librarys are in the proper dir, and -L'ing the dir still doesnt fix
<asdfd> can anyone here code
<noodles12> bikini: sudo vmplayer
<noodles12> bikini: see if that does the trick
<omeil> macd: i think i need jdk
<bikini> noodles12: holy shit it worked.
<bikini> i just screamed.
<bikini> thanks a lot
<noodles12> bikini: np!
<omeil> macd: Sunjava development kit
<noodles12> bikini: tell me if you get that activation crap
<macd> omeil, then sun-java5-jdk is your package
<_Rappy_> macd : thanks.
<omeil> macd: yup your right. gonna download thatone now
<omeil> macd: Cause i have JRE and the tools file is in JDK
<macd> omeil, sounds logical then, but Im not java person
<macd> not a*
<omeil> macd: neither am I :D
<omeil> macd:i just need it because this mmorpg requires it
<asdfd> ahgahrgar
<IkimashoZ> what a waste of time
<Helmi> good morning guys - does anyone have a link for me for some basic vfs stuff - especially for samba. some introductionary document or something
<mneptok> Helmi: what are you trying to do?
<mneptok> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cristian_esi> olaola
<cristian_esi> ese jose
<Jose> hola
<Jose> hello
<cristian_esi> :):):):):):):):):):)
<Jose> ciao
<kraut> moin
<cristian_esi> q sigues a todos los lados
<cristian_esi> de donde sois????????????????????:)
<Jose> good morning
<mneptok> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cristian_esi> q paza hios de puta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=cristian@*.Red-217-127-77.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by mneptok
* cristian_esi was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Jose> linux rules
<posingaspopular> mneptok: thanks forkicking that guy. thats pretty offensive, especially since i actually know spanish
<JohanL> goeie dag weet julle julle is dom onosel
<omeil> so what did he say osh ?
<JohanL> astrant
<Jose> what man?
<mneptok> posingaspopular: tambien.
<posingaspopular> ha okay.
<Jose> do you speak spanish
<mneptok> !nl > JohanL
<dacks> hablo espanol tambien
<mneptok> Jose: not in this channel
<omeil> I speak maltese :)
<mneptok> !es > Jose
<dacks> y aleman y ruski
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> how could I test my xfce sound setting ?
<posingaspopular> i speak english in this chan/school/everywhere else, spanish at home with my fam.
<mneptok> shto nyatchiz slova "#ubuntu-offtopic?"  ;)
<dacks> =] 
<omeil> i do the same popular except i speak maltese
<Jose> I speak italian and spanish
<Helmi> mneptok: thanks for the samba stuff. i'm trying to find out more about different ways to mount remote files systems - via smb or probably nfs, via ssh and anything - i'm rather new to linux/ubuntu though i played with it already and have some dedicated webservers running out there.
<posingaspopular> what is maltese...?
<omeil> Mediterainian language
<omeil> its a small island in the meditarainian sea :) called Malta
<omeil> look at the language settings in ubuntu Malta is listed on there :D
<dacks> i heard Malta is beautiful this time of year
<mneptok> Helmi: in a Windows/Linux mixed environment, Samba is the best file and print service option
<omeil> yup
<dacks> i hail from bermuda myself
<omeil> cool.
<omeil> i live in australia now tho. usedt to live in malta :) nice beaches there
<Jose> hola
<dacks> tropics are most certainly my bag
<Helmi> mneptok: yeah i know but there are also other linux machines in the environment - that's the reason why i'm just reading and asking around to learn some basics ;)
<dacks> i am moving to aus in approx 1 year
<Jose> I have ubuntu
<omeil> hehe
<omeil> dacks what state?
<Jose> my computer --> amd xp 2800+ 768 mb ram geforce 6800
<IkimashoZ> Hi, I've got a question.  How is it that Ubuntu gets away with having the slogan "it just works"?  So far, in my 3 days using it, I've realized that basically it just doesn't work.  I have multiple debilitating errors, and while there seems to be a number of how-to's for "solutions" to these problems, none of them actually work either.  So now I've got windows XP, which does what I need it to do, albeit slowly and brokenly.
<IkimashoZ> and on the other hand there's ubuntu
<IkimashoZ> which doesn't work at all
<IkimashoZ> so yeah
<romeomajk> Ahh meditarainian sea.. that sounds lovely.. I am in Sweden scandinavia and it is cold up here.. yikes..
<IkimashoZ> how does ubuntu get away with "it just works"??
<Madpilot> IkimashoZ, because for a lot of us, it just does? How about asking questions to help yourself, rather than just complaining?
<omeil> it just works for all of us except you :D
<IkimashoZ> no one answers
<IkimashoZ> anywhere
<IkimashoZ> forums, here
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: where do you see "It just works?"
<posingaspopular> lkthomas: it depends on what you're trying to do
<IkimashoZ> for the third and final time, I have a broadcom
<IkimashoZ> 3409
<IkimashoZ> wlan
<lkthomas> posingaspopular, just want to test my soundcard
<shatrat> Did you follow the how-to?
<IkimashoZ> I have tried three of five
<IkimashoZ> a fourth I couldn't finish
<IkimashoZ> b/c I lost net access in the middle of performing it
<IkimashoZ> which how-to, shatrat?
<IkimashoZ> I've found five
<posingaspopular> well thats not so much ubuntu as it is the hardware. that sound card was probably designed for a windows machine, and prob. has closed source drivers.
<IkimashoZ> I understand the issue
<IkimashoZ> and it's a lousy excuse for lack of support
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: Broadcom does not release ANY code in ANY form to allow their stuff to work with anything except Windows. this is NOT a Linux problem. it's a Broadcom problem. and if you don't like it, vote with your wallet.
<shatrat> IkimashoZ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom+how+to
<IkimashoZ> yeah, okay, I can't do that one anymore
<IkimashoZ> because...
<shatrat> IkimashoZ, and before you start moaning about lack of support, consider that its a free operating system.  If you want you can pay canonical for support, but this is not a support channel, its just a bunch of users.
<IkimashoZ> hold on...
<IkimashoZ> because I did this one -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<lkthomas> hmm
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: how is "we can't see how the hardware works so we have to design solutions in the dark with our hands tied" a lousy excuse?
<IkimashoZ> and my wlan card disappeared from networking
<IkimashoZ> and I don't know how to get it back
<threeseas> how do I find out how much space I have avialable on the drives I have in may system?
<borisyeltsin> lol topic: "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<shatrat> threeseas, df -h
<mneptok> threeseas: df -h
<lkthomas> I am setting up xmms, but xmms doesn't have permission to mount cdrom to /mnt/cdrom, what should I do ?
<IkimashoZ> if you could help me get it back, that'd be great
<posingaspopular> well we could write a driver in all of two seconds of we could see how the hardware was written. like mp3s, we cant use out of the box becuase its not free. we prefer freedom 9 timesout of 10
<posingaspopular> was supposed to work imean, the drivers are written
<dacks> omeil, are you there?
<omeil> omeil, here i am!
<threeseas> wow _ have 9.9 gigs availabel on a 2 gig usbstick
<IkimashoZ> and shatrat, as per my "moaning", if the user support was so great, why were you ignoring my pleas for help before??
<dacks> omeil, check /msg
<omeil> doh i wrote omeil instead of dacks lol
<chief> anyone know any good software i can use to convert ogg theora to avi or a windows format?
<dacks> hehe
<omeil> dacks i haven't recieved anything from you
<dacks> weird...
<shatrat> IkimashoZ, I didnt say it was great.  Support is for people who cant help themselves.  I got my wireless running on the first try, so is the problem ubuntu or is it you?
<omeil> oh im not logged in. how do i verify my account again?
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: the better question is "why do you feel people are obligated to help you for free?"
<omeil> !login
<IkimashoZ> well, I asked you to explain it to me and and you ignored
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Slasherx2> i got my wireless running with ndiswrapper with help frim ubuntuguide
<DarkX_> anyone in here have luck with the ATI Radeon 200 Onboard Video accelation
<IkimashoZ> they're not obligated, but shouldn't I at least get a response if I ask a question??
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: if you'd like a guaranteed response we sell commercial support contracts.
<dacks> Omeil, i will be in byron bay in approx. 1 year
<Slasherx2> DarkX_: i messed up when i tried to install my ati drivers :|
<shatrat> DarkX_, thats kind of some messed up hardware.  I got it working using a specific how-to though, one moment
<dacks> any quake players in the house?
<Omeil> dacks: is that in QLD? heard of it tho
* DarkX_ giggles....we got our installed working...just not with DRI
<DarkX_> and we need DRI
* Slasherx2 hides 
<shatrat> DarkX_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=fglrx+200m
* Slasherx2 smacks ati lol
<shatrat> DarkX_, that one worked for me, and for a few others Ive seen in irc who couldnt get it going any other way
<mneptok> DarkX_: i'm a Dirty Rotten Imbecile. how can i help?
<Slasherx2> o.O
<DarkX_> O.o
<DarkX_> ^_^ you can make my roomies video card work mr dri
<DarkX_> :P
<threeseas> how do I get access to a partition that has all my free space but doen't show up anywhere cept df -h
<mneptok> DarkX_: http://www.newegg.com  >:)
<posingaspopular> IkimashoZ: i agree since i had the same problem getting help earlier,but with my ubuntu i have wayy less problems with software crashes/drm and all that garbage than i ever did with windows
<Omeil> dacks: i think byron bay is in New south wales, im in Queensland north of you :)
<IkimashoZ> If someone directly asked me question, I'd at least have the decency to say "I'm busy, not right now"
<shatrat> threeseas, sounds like you need to mount it.
<mneptok> threeseas: man mount
<DarkX_> mneptok, we have a 7300GT for it BUT the fans dieing
* IkimashoZ sighs
<DarkX_> so hes stuck with onboard for now
<Omeil> IkimashoZ: what if no one knows the answer to your question?
<Omeil> IkimashoZ: you expect 945 users to instantly say i don't know?
<IkimashoZ> I sent a direct message
<IkimashoZ> not in this window
<Omeil> :)
<IkimashoZ> no
<Omeil> wow that would lag this irc server lol
<shatrat> if youre not registered on freenode PMs are blocked
<Slasherx2> lol omeil
<IkimashoZ> >_<
<Flannel> IkimashoZ: yeah, your query never went through.
<threeseas> oh great now I have to guess as to how it is formatted
<Omeil> haha
<Kooka> cya muss wech
<chief> anyone know any good software i can use to convert ogg theora to avi or a windows format?
<Slasherx2> that would be a ddos not meaning to happen
<dacks> Omeil, SAE is an audio engineering school that is located in byron bay, i'm transferring there pending my completion of the LA program
<shatrat> threeseas, no need to guess, fdisk -l I believe
<Omeil> shatrat: how do i verify my account?
<IkimashoZ> how do I register?
<Omeil> dacks: cool
<Flannel> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Slasherx2> right im off to work cya
<shatrat> Omeil, IkimashoZ msg nickserv help and you can read the instructions, its kind of a pain but once youve done it once and added it to your IRC clients auto-run you dont have to deal with it again
<threeseas> fdisk -l only shows the usb stick
<Morsellus> Macd i just wanted to say thanks for helping me with that KDE :)
<posingaspopular> does mtab do anything?
<Morsellus> it works very nice
<posingaspopular> i was messing aroud with it trying to get it show my partitions
<posingaspopular> but i duno too much about partitions
<Omeil> shatrat, so its /IDENTIFY Mpassword>
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> how could I config xmms to play cd
<yomm> Morning :) !
<shatrat> Omeil, /msg nickserv identify passwort
<threeseas> this partition was suppose to have been created and made availabel when I installed ubuntu 6.10
<posingaspopular> threeseas: available...? or mounted?
<threeseas> don't remember
<posingaspopular> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<posingaspopular> threeseas: does fstab do anything
<threeseas> it's linux formated and its odd that my main partition is fat 32
<Cosmo__> can anyone recomend a good IRC client, I really don't like this chatzilla
<threeseas> What I remember is that it was supposed to be set up when I installed
<posingaspopular> konversation
<posingaspopular> or xchat
<posingaspopular> Cosmo__: ^
<yomm> Cosmo : or bitchx
<Omeil> umm i have a problem people :)
<posingaspopular> Omeil: this isn't a support channel! :)
<posingaspopular> ask away
<threeseas> apparently it didn't put it in fstab so now I am babysitting ubuntu
<Omeil> I am trying to compile a mmorpg with ant dist, but Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.1-1.4.2.0/lib/tools.jar
<Omeil> , thats where ant is looking for the tools file but its actually /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/lib/tools.jar. whats up with that? :D
<threeseas> warning - no finial newline at the end of fstab -- hmmm
<posingaspopular> uh it's renamed or something
<posingaspopular> just rename it or moveit or whatever works for it to be functional
<Omeil> but wouldn't copying the tools.jar to the older java version screw it up?
<threeseas> mount can't find hda4
<yomm> Omeil : a Symlink maybe ?
<posingaspopular> iduno, i would do it anyway
* posingaspopular has a broken ubuntu box though
<dacks> hehe
<lkthomas> I need some help
* dacks proclaims that the whole world is dead
<lkthomas> xmms playing my cd
<lkthomas> but no sound comes out
<yomm> lkthomas : check the output plugings ;)
<dacks> check your alsa plugin in xmms prefs and verify that your device is selected by the dev id
<Omeil> i copied the lib folder from the 1.5 to the older version lets see what happens :D
<lkthomas> yomm, I try alsa and oss, none of them are working
<yomm> lkthomas : but outside xmms u
<dacks> lkthomas, try going into the alsa configuration panel within the output plug interface of xmms
<yomm> lkthomas : but outside xmms you are getting sound with alsa , or oss ?
<Omeil> ok i think i just made it screwed up even more :D
<dacks> lkthomas, and set the device to your alsa device
<lkthomas> yomm, nope
<yomm> Omeil : u should have gone with the symlink , a bit safer to try out :)
<lkthomas> yomm, both, nothing
<dacks> lkthomas, try editing alsa.conf
<Omeil> yomm: from 1 error now 50 errors :D
<posingaspopular> undo! undo!
<Omeil> how do u delete a folder?
<Omeil> from command line?
<dacks> Omeil, its rm -rf folder
<yomm> Omeil :  rm -rf /foldername
<Omeil> whats the -rf for/?
<dacks> Omeil, recursive and force yes
<yomm> recursive . force
<posingaspopular> what's recursive?
<yomm> go into dir tree
<dacks> it means it will descend into the underlying directories and files
<posingaspopular> ahhh okay
<yomm> lol dacks :)
<dacks> yomm, can you blame me
<dacks> hehe
<yomm> stop typing soo fast :)
<dacks> hehe
<lkthomas> I got this
<Omeil> should i rename the old java folder into somethjing else. and rename the newer java that has the tools to the old java name?
<lkthomas> Message: alsa mixer timed out
<lkthomas> 
<dacks> lkthomas, verify that your user login is in the audio group
<Omeil> or should i just delete the old java?
<Omeil> na that i shouldn't do :)
<dacks> Omeil, aka usermod -a -G audio omeil
<lkthomas> dacks, I think so
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkPL;1
<yomm> lkthomas , if you go to "system -> prefs -> sound" , do you hear the test sounds ?
<Omeil> dacks, whats that do?
<lkthomas> yomm, I am using xfce
<dacks> Omeil, that adds your user to the audio group verifying that you will be able to access alsa devices
<dacks> Omeil, must be done as root
<dacks> or sudo ...
<Omeil> yup
<dxdemetriou> is there some way when I have some programs I want to build from source to not replaced by the binary if is there an update? for example I want to build the audacious to support other languages
<yomm> lkthomas : I'm not sure where the sounds prefs are in Xfce...
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkP|;a
<Omeil> how do i login as root so i can change files with the GUI?
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkPsNcP{=p
<yomm> lkthomas : but  I would check those
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkPC=fP@NOPn
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkP,:p
<druncks> hehe
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=Yk=/RH
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkP6NIPYNvRFNGQACT
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkNPRCN2R[N7PPNPQHH4
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkLrRqN6PNNvS/N`QGKfQk
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkPUNFR] N=SbNRQJGo
<lkthomas> zcat[1] , fuck off
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkR^MTRCMFR,Fv
<druncks> too many glasses of chardonnay
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YkP>N>PNNIPGNPP<@{
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=Yk>HPXLu
<druncks> zcat[1] , wtf ??
<Omeil> lkthomas | !ohmy
<Omeil> lol
<Omeil> how do i renamea folder?
<yomm> Omeil : if you install GKSU ,you can type "gksu nautilus" or "gksu thunar" and start your file manager with root privileges .. be cautious though
<yomm> Omail : or whatever file manager you are using :)
<lkthomas> what a pain to config sound on ubuntu
<Flannel> yomm, Omeil, gksu is already there.
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: how so?
<yomm> flannel : thx
<Omeil> how do i use it?
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, my soundblaster can't play anything
<Omeil> so gkso nautilus
<dxdemetriou> the apt-src is synchronised with apt-get?
<yomm> gksu *
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: strange, Soundblasters have been well supported for about 10 years...
<yomm> !gksu | Omeil
<ubotu> Omeil: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<mehlng> is there any chat program that comes with vanilla ubuntu installation?
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: what exactly are you doing, and what's going wrong?
<gordonjcp> mehlng: gaim iirc
<mehlng> No, for IRC
<yomm> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, ok, alsamixer shows emu10k1
<gordonjcp> mehlng: no idea, but I thought gaim did irssi
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, but then even cd is playing, no sound comes out from speaker
<Flannel> mehlng: GAIM does, yes.  and GAIM does do IRC, just not very well.
<yomm> lkthomas : did you give alsamixer a thorough whipping ?
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: have you unmuted the channels?
<lkthomas> yomm, what do you mean ?
<yomm> what gordon said :)
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, PCM and master channel unmuted
<lkthomas> what else should I unmute ?
<threeseas> great wanna make a back up but the software says it don't have room but there is and now i'm screwing arouynd trying to just see the room that is there] 
<zcat__> hmm..
<yomm> lkthomas : I ment did u try tweaking the alsa mixer :)
<Flannel> !sound | lkthomas
<ubotu> lkthomas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: can you hear pcm playback?
<threeseas> what ever happened to system info?
<zcat__> gaim is weird for irc.
<c0nv1ct> IM clients with IRC is usually weird
<c0nv1ct> they never seem to get it right
<zcat[1] > lots of different fonts and smileys and stuff. line using IM ..
<zcat[1] > *like
<Kymberly> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, Message: alsa mixer timed out
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: that's a bit odd
<guideX> i installed ubutnu, and however my username and pw doesn't work? even though i've reinstalled twice and typed it correctly
<druncks> lkthomas, did you add yourself to the audio group as i suggested?
<Gabz> Kymberly: this should come up in bold
<yeniklasor> #winapi
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: have you tried running alsamixer from a terminal?
<lkthomas> drumline, audio group does not exists at all
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, yeah
<threeseas> is there a problem with gnomebacker?
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, alsamixer working
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: and all the channels are unmuted?
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, yes
<yeniklasor> what is the C channel?
<Flannel> guideX: How did you install it?  and where are you putting in your user/pass?
<Flannel> yeniklasor: ##C
<yeniklasor> ok
<jb5> can anyone tell me how to change the tooltip timeout?
<threeseas> I go through the trouble to tell it what files I want to write to disk and then it tells me it doesn't have room tpo make and image on the harddrive when that spece is supposed to be there from what all I can tell
<firebird619> I tried connecting to the Internet (Cable) but Web sites would not load. The Internet worked fine until I had to switch modems, which now I use a Motorola Surfboard SB5100. It is connected via Ethernet. I ran pppoeconf and it said the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. How Can I fix this?
<guideX> instaalled edgy with alternate cd, oem install
<guideX> everything installed fine
<guideX> then it prompts for my username
<Flannel> guideX: so, this is after you've done oem-config-prepare?
<guideX> yeah
<guideX> and it reboots into ubutnu and asks for your info
<guideX> the info i typed isn't cutting it
<Flannel> guideX: reboot, hit escape to get to the grub menu, go into Recovery cnsole (or rescue consoleor whatnot) and see what's in /etc/passwd
<guideX> ok 1 sec fiannel, thanks
<druncks> Kymoie, have you tried apt-get install nvidia-drivers
<belathor> How can I get an external DVD drive to play DVD movies?
<druncks> belathor, is it usb or firewire
<Omeil> anyone know anything about using ant?
<belathor> usb
<Kymoie> druncks: its ok, I was testing the bots out
<Kymoie> druncks: but thank you anyway
<druncks> Kymoie, gotcha np
<lkthomas> ok, the sound is working
<druncks> yay!
<jb5> i hate asking for help like a noob but does anyone know how to change the tooltip timeout in 6.10?
<lkthomas> another question
<jb5> it's pretty annoying moving my mouse over somethign to get to something else and 5 tooltips appear
<lkthomas> how come only root could play cd
<lkthomas> but other can't ?
<Andune> hey guys..  I've done a bit of searching and as creative of googling as I can come up with, and I can't find any answers as to how to get Ubuntu to recognize a hardware RAID-0 mirror on install
<Flannel> jb5: You probably need to download gconf-editor, and there could be a value in there (I don't know)
<jb5> thanks Flannel
<Andune> The manual partioner shows me both raw hard disks, but I want a view of the mirrored device.
<threeseas> what cd/dvd writing software actually works on ubuntu 6.10 ? gnomebaker obviously doesn't as it can't even really actually save a project
<threeseas> ?
<belathor> druncks; I have an internal dvd drive that reads them but is horribly loud and I cannot hear anything. Ubuntu recognizes it but not as carrying a dvd disc.
<Flannel> !burn | threeseas
<ubotu> threeseas: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ekul1> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Andune> This is now the 2nd machine I've tried to do this with in the past year or so, previously with 6.06, now with 6.10.  I know what it *should* look like b/c Fedora detects the mirror fine and uses it on install
<Flannel> !dvd | belathor
<ubotu> belathor: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ekul1> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Andune> I just need to know how to get Ubuntu to do the same thing.  Any ideas?
<lkthomas> hmm
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> how come only root could allow to play audio CD ?
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: sorry, was afk
<Flannel> Andune: the alternate CD doesn't do it?
<dacks> belathor, /msg me the contents of your mount output
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, alsa seems working
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: maybe because you haven't got permissions to some device or another?
<gordonjcp> lkthomas: I have a CD player for playing audio CDs...
<lkthomas> gordonjcp, how should I config it ?
<threeseas> I didn't ask for a list of what cd/dvd software is available - I asked for what software actually works?
<Andune> flannel: not sure, first useful clue I've had.  I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<Flannel> lkthomas: you need to be in the "cdrom" group
<lkthomas> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<guideX> flannel: there's no pw, password, passwd or anything like that in etc\
<Flannel> guideX: no /etc/passwd?  (that's a file)
<Flannel> Andune: Alternate CD recognizes LVM and a bunch of stuff, much more.  Pobably your best sot
<lkthomas> Flannel, I am in cdrom group tho
<guideX> oh ok.. sry <linux newb>
<asaup> hello
<woodgrain> How can I make KDE remember what I have open upon a logout?
<Flannel> !raid | Andune
<ubotu> Andune: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jb5> Flannel: nothing I can find in gconf-editor
<woodgrain> As in, If I leave a browser open to a certain page, that I want to remember the following day when I return to work?
<Flannel> jb5: Hmm.  No idea.  you might ask in #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<Andune> ubotu: thanks, I'll read those while I'm downloading the alternate CD
<asaup> i have installed ubuntu but my mount point is in sda1 that i want to format now. I want to know that if i format it will my ubuntu work again. is there any problem ?
<jb5> is there a delay there without beryl running? maybe it's a beryl or emerald theme setting?
<belathor> Flannel: I've got all the codecs installed and it works when I'm using my internal cd-rw/dvd, but it doesn't work when using the external.
<Flannel> jb5: You'd have to ask in #ubuntu-effects (or #beryl)
<jb5> thanks
<threeseas> gnomebaker wruite something to a project file but then doesn't really read it back
<Flannel> belathor: then you've got some mounting issue with the external (not necessarily DVD specific)
<woodgrain> asaup, you'll have to change the mount point to where you want to go.  Dicey territory without solid understanding/help.
<lkthomas> do I need to chgrp to /media/cdrom ?
<Omeil> any ANT experts here?
<Flannel> asaup: what do you mean?  You're installing something overtop of your current ubuntu install?
<asaup> yes
<asaup> nut not over my ubuntu
<asaup> i have the mount point in sda1
<asaup> and ubuntu in sda2
<Flannel> what is "the mount point"?
<Flannel> you mean you're using sda1 as some folder?
<woodgrain> Flannel, asaup has installed ubuntu for a second time and it's on a new partition.  but can't reformat first partition sicne mount point is there.
<belathor> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Flannel> woodgrain: what on earth is "the mount point"?
<asaup> yeaaaaaaah
<lkthomas> I see
<lkthomas> things seems working now
<lkthomas> thanks guys
<threeseas> how do I find out if home really is what its supposed to be (partition hda4)?
<lkthomas> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Flannel> threeseas: check your fstab (/etc/fstab)
<EnErGy--> helpppppppppp
<lkthomas> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<EnErGy--> za ubuntu
<threeseas> its not in fstab
<EnErGy--> helpppppppp
<EnErGy--> pls
<asaup> when i installed ubuntu it says sda1 mount point , sda2 / and sda3 wap
<asaup> swap*
<EnErGy--> ot bg li ste
<EnErGy--> ???
<Flannel> !ask | EnErGy--
<ubotu> EnErGy--: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<asaup> now i am saying that if i formatt sda1 will ubuntu work
<woodgrain> Flannel, I'm a noob, but asaup is screwed because the mount point is different than the partition where the new installed ubuntu is.
<asaup> yeaaaaah
<Flannel> woodgrain: I... still have no idea what this mount point is.
<asaup> thats it what i am saying
<Flannel> and, no, I doubt he's screwed
<woodgrain> Flannel, are you trying to take me to school on mount points?
<woodgrain> Flannel, I'm a noob.
<Flannel> woodgrain: I'm trying to tell you that sda1 being "the mount point" makes no sense.  And I understand that that's what it said in the installer, but still have no idea what that means
<threeseas> ubuntu 6.10 was installed with had4 supposed to be home, where all my availabel space is. -- fstab doesn't have a hda4 entry so where the hell did home get put?
<woodgrain> Flannel, screwed in the sense of 'confused'.  I've had this problem too.
<Flannel> threeseas: If you have no /home, then /home is in /
<woodgrain> Flannel, what is a sane mount point then?  Isn't it a partition name?
<threeseas> oh great, so no storage space... ubuntu install lied to me an gnomebaker lied about its ability to read in a project
<Omeil> does ubuntu get damage if the computer suddenly resets?
<threeseas> it'l likle babysitting
<Morsellus> ok i need help, i want to map a network drive sorta like i would in uggh Windows so that i can stream my mp3s over the network could someone tell me how to do that?
<Flannel> woodgrain: mount points are directories in the file tree, not partitions.  Partitions get mounted TO mount points.  And there wouldn't be a single "the" mount point either, it'd be just like any other one (but, a directory, not a partition)
<Flannel> !samba | Morsellus
<ubotu> Morsellus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Omeil> THE GODS ARE ANGRY
<threeseas> So now I want to backup my stuff so I can dump ubuntu and it won't let me... souind like microsoft
<belathor> Flannel: Properties says the DVD disc isn't getting mounted. It also gives me the option to set a mount point. However, I'm not sure how to set it up. I'm given three forms: Mount Point, File System and Mount Options.
<osfameron> someone on #london.pm is telling me about a script to convert Windows to Ubuntu - does that exist?
<osfameron> really that would be nice: basically, install Ubuntu, copying the user home data to the new setup
<Flannel> belathor: go ahead and mount it somewhere.  somewhere in /media I think is the default for removable media
<woodgrain> Flannel, thanks.  Didn't understand.
<zcat[1] > osfameron: yes there's a windows installer for ubuntu now...
<osfameron> I know that wouldn't be as reliable as backing up and restoring, but I could live with a small amount of risk if that was convenient
<osfameron> zcat[1] : cool, where do I find it?
<woodgrain> asaup, you should read what Flannel said above.
<zcat[1] > can't rememebr :)
<threeseas> cd/dvd creator - file borwser? what is that, another illusion?
<zcat[1] > It's a bit experimental for now... I wouldn't touch it yet.
<osfameron> zcat[1] : heh :-)
<asaup> mnt  Mount  Temporary mounting points
<regress> hey all, I don't have a capture tab on my "volume control", any reason why that might be?
<osfameron> zcat[1] : basically I've been meaning to upgrade to ubuntu from this windows machine for 3 months, and I'm too lazy to back up my email
<asaup> it says temporary
<osfameron> it's only work stuff so I could afford to lose it, but would be convenient to keep
<Flannel> threeseas: Stop trolling.  I highly doubt ubuntu "lied" to you, most lkely you're not doing it properly.  Of course, bugs aren't unheard of.
<asaup> so it means that there is no problem if i formatt it??
<threeseas> how do you add to it without it become just a plain file browser? Oh wait - that's all it really is - its not what it says it is ---
<osfameron> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<regress> ok, this  is really simple....I can hear my mic coming through the speakers, but I cannot record it
<regress> why?
<osfameron> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<threeseas> where exactly is location burn:///?
* osfameron sighs
<fannagoganna> regress, wow, your mic works :)
<IkimashoZ> okay, I've really screwed myself up now
<IkimashoZ> I'm working on the wlan card problem
<regress> heh, no, it really doesn't
<IkimashoZ> broadcom
<IkimashoZ> anyone care to give me a hand??
<regress> I just now got it to come through the speakers at least, but no application can record it
<regress> so ubuntu basically cannot do any voicechat for me
<osfameron> zcat[1] : ah, it appears to be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/
<regress> after two months of it, I've become pretty frustrated, to the point I'm actually searching out the reason it's not working
<fannagoganna> try arecord -f cd -t wav -d 3 temp.wav, and speak into your mic
<zcat[1] > osfameron: yeah, that would be i :)
<fannagoganna> to be fair, it's not Ubuntu's fault
<fannagoganna> ALSA is really a piece of shit
<regress> is it?
<regress> isn't it made to replace OSS, which was supposed to be a pos?
<belathor> Flannel: I have no idea how to mount it. Could you give some pointers?
<regress> hege
<fannagoganna> it's the most polished piece of shit in the Linux audio world
<fannagoganna> but that doesn't really change its essential shittiness
<threeseas> Flannel: I'm not troilling unless trolling is the act of being frustrated with not getting done what should be easy to do and voicing it
<fannagoganna> yes, true, ALSA should not be voodoo
<regress> no, no sound
<crimsun> regress: pastebin your ``amixer''
<regress> temp.wav has no sound
<regress> wow....learn a new command every day, haha
<zcat[1] > My soundcard appears as two different audio devices in the mixer thingy... the second one has two switches per input, one feeds the audio through to the speakers and the other selects it for recording.
<crimsun> I really wish people who have not invested significant effort in improving alsa would stop making blanket statements about alsa.
<osfameron> crimsun: why?
<crimsun> either help fix it, or shut up.
<zcat[1] > BUT the default device doesn't have all the switches. wtf?
<fannagoganna> yes why, why is it so much easier to set up sound in windows than in linux?
<crimsun> talking trash about alsa doesn't magically make problems disappear.
<fannagoganna> ok, how should we fix it?
<fannagoganna> how do we get a debug trace on all ALSA processes?
<zcat[1] > fannagoganna: file a bug report I think?
<osfameron> crimsun: many more people want to be able to listen to sound than know how to fix software, configure things, write code, debug drivers etc.
<Anohaakten> hey
<Anohaakten> who has beryl installed?
<osfameron> oh, yeah, submitting bug reports is within reasonable endeavours though, yeah
<Anohaakten> osfameron
<Anohaakten> you using beryl?
<crimsun> fannagoganna: give me a concrete problem with sufficient debugging info for starters.
<threeseas> I could verify my home directory is what it is suppose to be if I know how to determine how much space home has.
<Anohaakten> how do you do the zoom out thing with beryl?
<fannagoganna> and what would i say, "for obscure reasons my mic does not work. I have the right permissions on all my sound devices"
<fannagoganna> is this sufficient?
<regress> here: http://rafb.net/p/5Utkp533.html
<Anohaakten> how do you do the zoom out thing with beryl?
<zcat[1] > crimsun: is terrible UI a bug though? where do we file usability issues?
<crimsun> fannagoganna: go read wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , then pastebin that info somewhere.
<threeseas> disk usage analyzer says it not what it was suppose to be when I installed ubuntu
<zcat[1] > Anohaakten: window-button and mousewheel..
<crimsun> I'm very displeased that people would rather talk trash about alsa than actually try and figure out the problem.
<regress> well, I think it happened after I updated a month ago or so
<fannagoganna> as i said, how do we do it?
<crimsun> fannagoganna: I just told you.
<fannagoganna> does ALSA emit messages to /var/log?
<fannagoganna> that's the only way. Otherwise, it's voodoo
<threeseas> the reason I installed 6.10 is because 6.06 decided it wasn't going to boot up my desktop, let me log in
<Anohaakten> crimsun
<Anohaakten> you using beryl?
<regress> suddenly my soiund went crazy...my headphones played sound at the same time that my speakers did (speakers didn't cut when I plugged in my headphones), headphones were always WAY too loud...I found out that headphones are controlled separately
<crimsun> Anohaakten: no, I don't.
<regress> so that's taken care of...it would be nice if headphone and speaker volume were tied together, but owell
<crimsun> which problem do you want me to look at?
<crimsun> I'm not going to tackle everything at once. I'm a finite resource.
<regress> but mic still isn't working...today I finally got it to play through the speakers (I can hear it) but no programs can record it
<regress> me?
<crimsun> yes, you.
<regress> oh, the mic one please
<regress> I think the others are taken care of now
<regress> some googling and experimentation took care of them
<Menasim1___> I have windows and I want to install ubuntu
<Menasim1___> without removing windows
<crimsun> regress: is this the only sound card you have recognised?
<posingaspopular> Menasim1___: got hard drive space?
<yettenet> How can I remove a program that I installed manually?
<crimsun> regress: (DebuggingSoundProblems output would be really useful here)
<Menasim1___> 76 GB
<posingaspopular> okay cool
<regress> crimsun: I'll go read through that link
<Menasim1___> I think that there is an exe ubuntu installer
<lkthomas> guys, what is universe repository ?
<posingaspopular> Menasim1___: there is
<Menasim1___> is that right?
<posingaspopular> im looking for it
<regress> but crimsun, no, I have two devices it seems
<lkthomas> hmm
<crimsun> regress: so provide the info I asked for in another pastebin
<regress> one is the nvidia nforce 3 (ALSA), the other is Analog Device (OSS Mixer)
<lkthomas> what's the diff between xfce add/remove and synaptic package manager ?
<crimsun> regress: no, that's the same sound device
<crimsun> regress: your AD1xxx codec is what drives the actual output
<Ademan> anyone who's used dosbox, where the heck is the root dosbox directory?
<posingaspopular> Menasim1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<posingaspopular> its a prototpe
<Woodrow> hello
<eck> lkthomas: they're all just frontends to apt
<regress> hmm, ok
<regress> the "cat /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*" produces an error, I don't have either file
<crimsun> regress: that's fine.
<eck> well i guess apt is just a frontend to dpkg...
<lkthomas> eck, but some package can't be found on xfce add/remove and I found it on synaptic
<threeseas> dup stuff into the blank cd/dvd icon and then open it and click on write to disc - in order to get a ghosted dialog box
<eck> lkthomas: yes, because the gnome/xfce add/remove programs are meant to be simplified
<lkthomas> eck, hmm
<Woodrow> has anyone ever had problems with invisible texts in ubuntu?
<eck> lkthomas: the idea is to make adding and removing the most popular software programs as easy as possible for new users
<lkthomas> alright
<threeseas> can't get here from here -- shell beach
<Menasim1> only 9 MB!!!!!!
<Anohaakten> someone in here has to have beryl installed
<crimsun> Anohaakten: why don't you ask in #ubuntu-effects?
<Anohaakten> cuz nobody is in that chatroom
<regress> http://rafb.net/p/mSwnEu89.html <-sndstat http://rafb.net/p/Idxt4G54.html <--amixer http://rafb.net/p/bHzaKY83.html <--lspci
<Anohaakten> just kidding
<PIT_> 
<crimsun> regress: well lo and behold, 'Capture' is both muted and zeroed.
<riaal> morning, how do I check if my wireless network card in installed proparly? it is supose to be supported, used it in an drapper computer before (now edgy)
<Askar> !hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.6-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<regress> crimsun: I don't have a "capture" tab on the volume control
<eck> riaal: use iwconfig
<Askar> Should I have the hdparm service turned on or off att boot?
<eck> riaal: you should get a least one device that doesn't say no wireless extensiosn
<regress> so...not sure how I could have found out, hehe ;)
<regress> ah
<regress> I'm an idiot
<regress> ok
<regress> I changed the device to the Analog Device (OSS Mixer), there's the capture tab
<eck> Askar: if you have a non-scsi and want to configure it, it doesn't hurt
<crimsun> regress: or you could have chosen Edit> Preferences  and added it.
<regress> I see....I had assumed OSS was the old style and I should just use the ALSA one
<Woodrow> what do I do, if the text of buttons, menubars and documents has become invisible?  http://xs413.xs.to/xs413/07102/also_buttons.png
<regress> crimsun: no, there's no "capture" in the edit->preferences
<riaal> eck,  lo= no wi,  eth0 = no wi, ra0 = Wireless, sit0 = no wireless
<regress> there's "phone capture" and "aux capture"
<eck> riaal: then ra0 is your wireless card
<regress> great though, thanks!
<Askar> eck: I dont know what I have really.. I have a laptop
<riaal> eck, ok, so its probably working?
<eck> Askar: you can probably get a performance increase by turning it on
<eck> Askar: iirc setting it up is kind of manual and tedious
<lkthomas> brb
<Ademan> are there any alternatives to dosbox? dosbox is unbearably slow for what i want it for (nostalgic game playing)
<regress> nevermind, it still doesn't work
<eck> riaal: probably, at least you have the correct kernel module (otherwise it wouldn't show up at all)
<Askar> eck: So i dont get better performace by just turning it on, I must set it up?
<riaal> eck, great
<riaal> eck, thanks
<Askar> !bootclean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootclean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> regress: is Capture unmuted and set to non-zero?
<eck> Askar: look at /etc/hdparm.conf
<crimsun> regress: i.e., amixer -c0 sget 'Capture'
<eck> Askar: you would have to figure out what modes your hdd supports, and then set up hdparm to use those parameters through /etc/hdparm.conf
<regress> crimsun: I'll send you my screenshots...
<crimsun> regress: why? just pastebin the output from that command
<eck> Askar: if you want to give it a shot, look at this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance
<Askar> eck: Ok, will do. I have every service turned off exept for gdm, odccm, dbus and inetutils-inetd. Is there something else I should turnn on?
<regress> http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvolumecontrolir0.png
<regress> ok
<regress> I think capture is set to 0...
<regress> output > http://rafb.net/p/2Z6vOe73.html
<ekul1> !superuser
<crimsun> regress: it's still muted and zeroed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crimsun> regress: I don't know how you expect to capture audible stuff with it muted and zeroed.
<ekul1> cheers :D
<regress> crimsun: sure, I'll go ahead and unmute, just tell me how
<ekul1> this flashplayer doesnt seem to be downloading though :(
<regress> I think I have unmuted everything in the gui
<posingaspopular> ekul1: i have te same problem
<posingaspopular> still havent got it to work
<jussi01> ekul1, the flashplayer takes forever
<crimsun> regress: amixer -c0 set 'Capture' cap && amixer -c0 set 'Capture' 90%,90%
<regress> ...
<crimsun> that's a command. Copy and paste it.
<regress> heh, yes, I got that
<regress> just a bit far away from gui simplicity, hehe
<regress> I don't feel so stupid for not knowing the answer to this now..
<crimsun> then use something like pulseaudio
<regress> ok!
<regress> it works!
<humaka> hi,
<Werdnus> hello, adept screwed up and I now have no /sbin/init. What do I need to do to get it back (I'm chrooted into it off an OpenSUSE livecd)
<regress> thanks
<crimsun> of course it works.
<regress> I'll check out pulseaudio
<Werdnus> is init in a specific package?
<crimsun> Werdnus: yes.
<mneptok> threeseas: sleep, now.
<regress> c'mon man, you attitude is like I'm an idiot...but I'm not sure how I could have known this was the problem, nor what the solution was...it was far from obvious
<Werdnus> crimsun: the implied question was "which package is init in". apologies for not being clearer
<threeseas> how do you recover or reinstall without losing your files ?
<mneptok> threeseas: reinstall and tell the installer not to format
<crimsun> regress: I'm not saying you're an idiot; I'm addressing the fact that people would rather trash-talk alsa than actually step through the problem.
<regress> heh, I said nothing about ALSA
<mneptok> crimsun: i'd rather trash-talk ESD or OSS  ;)
<regress> and I was more than willing to step through each portion
<regress> anyway, I'll say thank you again
<regress> and back to googling for my other questions
<M_Fatih> i have a problem with apt, i don't know what is this, when i trying to use apt, it prints some lines like errors but my task works fine, i'm installing and removing packages succesfully but i think there is somethings, this is the lines : http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=447
<Woodrow> what do I do, if the text of buttons, menubars and documents has become invisible?  http://xs413.xs.to/xs413/07102/also_buttons.png
<eck> Askar: I think most of them are ok to keep on, especially since ubuntu boots pretty quickly
<humaka> I am trying to update 6.0.6 to 6.10 and upgrade fails to fetch mozilla-thunderbird package, I think the package seems to be too small 4.5, can someone help me? Thanks
<eck> Askar: you will find out what you need to turn on as things break
<eshaase> how do i scan my entire hard disk for bad blocks?
<Werdnus> crimsun: are you aware of which package init is in? if so, which one is it?
<jussi01> Woodrow, what version are you using?
<Woodrow> Dapper
<Woodrow> lts
<regress> is there a way to tie headphone and master/pcm volume together - i.e. master volume goes down, headphone volume goes down?
<jussi01> Woodrow, you using compiz?
<crimsun> regress: sure, you need a quirk for that
<eck> Askar: you are also missing a number of really big ones like cron
<Woodrow> i tried to install xgl and compiz - that's how this happened
<Woodrow> I removed it already but it didn't change the problem
<jussi01> regress, there is a patch, but its quite hard to install
<threeseas> mneptok: thats a trust thing.... since the first install didn't really make the /home partition I told it to...hmmm - it won't write to cd/dvd ...I'm being held hostage
<eck> and udev
<regress> ah, ok
<crimsun> jussi01: he doesn't need a patch.
<Askar> !backport
<cyphase> has anyone else noticed that more and more TV shows are using Linux on computers?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<regress> a quirk?
<crimsun> it's a simple modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<eck> Askar: i wouldn't be surprised if you could not boot in that configuration
<regress> jesus, how do you know that?
<crimsun> regress: magic.
<Woodrow> jussi01: should I reinstall it?
<Askar> eck: Once my computer is booted, the system will not bee slower if I have a lot of services running?
<jussi01> crimsun, thanks!! didnt know about that one - there was a patch released a while back
<regress> heh, alright
<eshaase> how do i scan my hard disk for bad blocks?
<eck> Askar: yes, but they are always sleeping. they do nothing but take up a few megabytes of ram, if you are not using them
<jussi01> Woodrow, try looging out and selecting a non xgl session
<eck> Askar: and if you turn off critical services you risk severely breaking your system
<Woodrow> jussi01: I am in an gnome session. xgl is already removed
<Woodrow> -n
<eck> Askar: if you have more than 100 MB of ram you can afford to keep the essential services on, with no slowdown after the system is booted
<Askar> eck: I am using BUM. I dont think it lets me turn of critical services like cron.. thats good :)
<regress> so run that command then restart?
<Woodrow> jussi01: gnome is my standard session
<threeseas> guess its a buy another drive - move my files to it  and then wipe the installationS (2) form the two drive in teh system now.
<crimsun> regress: no, you need to close all audio apps, then do this:   kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<threeseas> I suspect it won't let me do that... maybe ubuntus last name is murphy
<Askar> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jussi01> Woodrow, Im not sure how to fix it exactly, but do try logging out and checking your sessions. you can still be in gnome with an xgl session
<threeseas> oh well more time wasted with technology that is suppose to save time
<coolmudit> hi everyone
<Woodrow> jussi01: I don't have xgl anymore. and I am already in a gnome
<regress> crimsun: thanks! everything great now!
<regress> have a good night then, all
<coolmudit> this is the first time i am accessing this chatroom
<coolmudit> do i need to register or anything?
<kraut> hi, i have a problem with a glogic fc hba and sansurfer. when i start sansurfer, i get this error message in dmesg: http://exodus.packetloss.biz/~fek/temp/qlremote_kernel-problem
<kraut> anybody an idea what's getting wrong?
<Woodrow> jussi01: but I can do that nevertheless. so, what should I check once logged out?
<jussi01> Woodrow, just check you are in standard gnome
<eck> kraut: yeah, whoever wrote the kernel module messed up
<Woodrow> ok
<IkimashoZ> Okay, so I'm in Ubuntu at home, so my card obviously works.  The icon shows up in Networking.  However, when I click on the networking icon in the upper right, it doesn't display my wireless connection
<tuxcrafter> Hello, i got a guestion i am fine tuning my xubuntu installation and got a list of modules I dont need and that i have removed with the rmmod tool.  I did a update-modules but they are still loaded during bootup, what is the correct way to disable them?\
<IkimashoZ> this is not a huge problem, obviously
<IkimashoZ> but it'd be nice to see it
<IkimashoZ> any ideas??
<kraut> eck: i know, but what should i do?
<jussi01> IkimashoZ, try right clicking and seeing if its another connection listed there
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: just because the device is displayed does not mean Linux can actually use it. are you able to connect with that card?
<IkimashoZ> yes
<IkimashoZ> I'm connecting with the card for sure
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: GNOME?
<IkimashoZ> because there's no other way I could be connected
<IkimashoZ> GNOME
<Helmi> i'm playing around with smb mounts in ubuntu. according to the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently) it should be possible to use the ~/ shortcut for the smbcredentials-file but as long as i use it like this i  get "error 2 opening credential file..." when is user "/home/username/.smbcredentials" everything works fine - ideas anyone? kinda senseless using the full path...
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<Helmi> ...for a global file :)
<IkimashoZ> thank you mneptok!
<Askar> How do I change the look of my gnomepanels..? If I change the colour, the buttons is still gray..
<tuxcrafter> Hello, i got a question i am fine tuning my xubuntu installation and got a list of modules I don't need and that i have removed with the rmmod tool.  I did a update-modules but they are still loaded during boot-up, what is the correct way to disable them?
<mneptok> Helmi: smb.conf is read by root. so ~/ is being interpreted as /root
<jussi01> Askar, just right click on the panel, then choose the background tab
<IkimashoZ> Unrecognized input.  Enter either "Yes" or "No".
<IkimashoZ> Do you want to ignore this warning and proceed anyway?
<IkimashoZ> To continue, enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No":
<IkimashoZ> what should I do?
<mneptok> type Yes
<Helmi> mneptok: ok i thought this ... so i have to reenter the mount in fstab for every single user?
<mneptok> Helmi: /home/$USERNAME
<IkimashoZ> on my 3rd time
<Askar>  jussi01: the buttons is still gray if I do so
<Helmi> mneptok: thanks
<IkimashoZ> how many times should I expect it to do this?
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: what did you type exactly?
<IkimashoZ> y
<IkimashoZ> ah
<IkimashoZ> ic
<IkimashoZ> sorry
<eck> kraut: file a bug in launchpad
<eck> kraut: they will probably report it upstream and ask you if you can replicate the problem
<IkimashoZ> okay, install complete
<IkimashoZ> should I restart?
<eck> kraut: if you can, there's a good chance it will be fixed in a future kernel
<Helmi> mneptok: doesn't this have the same effect than ~ ?
<mneptok> IkimashoZ: remove the GNOME networking panel applet. then reboot.
<kraut> eck: it's reproducable
<mneptok> Helmi: /home/~USERNAME is a fully qualified path. ~/ is not.
<mneptok> err
<mneptok>  /home/$USERNAME
<eck> kraut: file a bug in launchpad and make sure you're subscribed to it or checking it
<eck> kraut: they will probably give you instructions on how to collect debugging data to submit
<Saiz> Hai I have a problem, everytime I try to boot the live CD on this comp GNOME bugs out and doesn't load properly and essentially the whole thing wont work or so slow that watching a snail slide forward for 3 days is more interesting and faster.
<eck> Saiz: how much ram?
<tuxcrafter>  Hello, i got a question i am fine tuning my xubuntu installation and got a list of modules I don't need and that i have removed with the rmmod tool.  I did a update-modules but they are still loaded during boot-up, what is the correct way to disable them?
<Saiz> 256
<kraut> eck: sure, but i need a solution to yesterday :/
<Helmi> so $USERNAME or ~USERNAME?
<mneptok> $USERNAME
<bitwizelogic> anyone having lots of problems with flash in linux, and a possible solution; i used automatix to install flash 9 in swiftfox?
<eck> kraut: get the latest kernel from upstream and compile it, there is a possibility that it is already fixed
<Helmi> mneptok: still the same error: "error 2 opening credential file /home/~USERNAME/.smbcredentials"
<Helmi> sorry substitute ~ with $
<Helmi> changed that
<mneptok> Helmi: did you restart Samba?
<shahzad> i need a bit of help if some one is availabel to help, and I m pretty new to all this linux stuff !
<kraut> eck: hmm, i'd like to use the edgy kernel :/
<Askar> bitwizelogic: I have problems wieving some flash movies..
<kraut> eck: but i'll test it
<Saiz> eck, 256mb's D:
<mneptok> Helmi: is there, in fact, a .smbcredentials in your home?
<Helmi> mneptok: not yet - didn't see the reason - but will now
<bitwizelogic> toyota.com seems to be the worst that I've run into so far
<shahzad> i dont know why but I can't access my hard drives throug linux, though they work fine on windows !
<Helmi> mneptok: yeah it works when using /home/myname/.smbcredentials
<eck> Saiz: i am not sure if that is enough
<cybermad> yahoo messenger is undefeatable :( i look the server configuration of Yahoo Messenger in Gaim, then i block the scs.msg.yahoo.com and cs.yahoo.co.jp as define in Gaim configuration (Yahoo Messenger)
<eck> Saiz: i think the minimum requirement is 256 MB, but i am not sure if that is actually enough to fully boot without getting OOM errors
<cybermad> any idea how to block it?
<Saiz> mmk
<shahzad> any help ?
<Saiz> i'll go out and buy more ram later then i guess
<shahzad> please !
<eck> Saiz: typically what happens if you get OOM when gnome is starting is that it will notice that the processes it is starting have died and will keep trying to restart them
<eck> which is very annoying
<shahzad> i need help... anyone ?
<Saiz> I see o_o
<eck> Saiz: you can also use the alternate install
<Thuryn> sup
<eck> Saiz: after you have installed, 256 MB is fine, it's just an issue with the live cd trying to load everything into ram and not being allowed to keep files on disk
<shahzad> yohoo /
<Saiz> Ah I see, is there anyway to directly install from the live cd?
<shahzad> i m not a pretty geeko, some one help please 1
<yomm> My gnome-screensvaer is regularly locking up my entire box , 2 out of 10 I can't exit the screensaver at all , not with ctrl-alt-bckspc / or delete ...Anyone else having this issue ?
<eck> Saiz: i think you need to download the alternate install (or the netboot install) CD
<mneptok> yomm: everyone with poor 3D drivers, yes.
<Saiz> ok.
<Woodrow> re
<shahzad> am I at the wrong place asking for help ?
<Helmi> mneptok: you're sure $USERNAME works within fstab? it seems like it's not substituted
<mneptok> yomm: change the 'saver prefs to blank the screen only
<Woodrow> the problem still remains
<mneptok> Helmi: you should not be editing fstab
<Woodrow> ... great (-.-' )
<mneptok> Helmi: what are you trying to do?
<eck> Saiz: for the install consider using xubuntu, it will work better than gnome for the amount of ram you have
<Helmi> mneptok: for what reason?
<Thuryn> good
<Helmi> mneptok: trying to mount a smb share from another pc in the network ;)
<ekul1> Hey, i tried to install flashplugin-nonfree but its just not downloading, now i cant use Synaptic till i get it to download and install, how can I? Just says Downloading... for ages
<mneptok> Helmi: and why do you need to do that from fstab?
<Helmi> mneptok: i'm a noob so i'm just following the wiki
<mneptok> Helmi: Places -> Connect to server
<Helmi> mneptok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<yomm> mneptok :I'm using the latest nvidia official drivers
<Helmi> mneptok: that's the clicky way, isn't it? :)
<yomm> mneptok : And the blank screen was the default setting :/
<mneptok> Helmi: man smbclient
<eck> Helmi: haha, i like that, "clicky way"
<yomm> It's like the milky way , but more .. err .. clicky :)
<eck> yomm: i think if X locks up it will put a log somewhere, maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Helmi> mneptok: do mounts via the "places->connect to server" way get saved for future sessions and get automounted on boot?
<alexIdoia> hey what daemon is responsible of sound ?
<alexIdoia> in edgy
<yomm> eck : Ok , I'll check that file !
<mneptok> Helmi: no. and they shouldn't
<Helmi> mneptok: ok than that's not the way i'd like to have :)
<eck> alexIdoia: in gnome? probably esd
<eck> which uses alsa, but afaik that isn't really a daemon
<mneptok> Helmi: don't be a typical "who cares about system security?! I'M LAZY!" Windows user ;)
<alexIdoia> eck: that is what I thought but I could /etc/init.d/esd restart it
<alexIdoia> eck: no process of such name
<eck> alexIdoia: i think it's a per login daemon
<Helmi> mneptok: hmm what's that got to do with security? i got a networks storage device (raid) where i save all my documents instead of saving them locally - so why not automounting this share instead of mounting it manually each time i'd like to save a file (about 200 times a day?)
<yomm> eck : Not a single error in that log
<alexIdoia> another thing I want to add dictionnary to evolution, how do I do this ?
<Helmi> maybe i'm the only one not seeing the security hole here :)
<eck> yomm: check /var/log/{messages,syslog}
<mneptok> Helmi: uhhh .... you don't see a problem in storing your cleartext server password in a text file?
<eck> world readable even
<mneptok> Helmi: and you mount it once. when you boot up. done. once por day.
<yomm> mneptok : He could use credentials , no ?
<mneptok> *per
<alexIdoia> eck:  do you know about how to add a dictionnary to evolution ?
<Helmi> hmm as it's not a relevant password yes - would i save the documents locally there probably wouldn't be much difference?
<mneptok> Helmi: how is any password not relevant?
<eck> alexIdoia: i think gnome uses aspell, so i guess that's what evolution would use
<eck> alexIdoia: i would ask on #evolution (on irc.gnome.org), they have helped me in the past
<stalk> hello all =)
<yomm> Mneptik : I use the credential/fstab procedure to (auto) mount my smb shares after boot , is this considered unsafe ?
<alexIdoia> eck: off course, thanks, also I have not solved my sound problem here, I have no sound sundenly and I don't know how to diagnostic , should I reboot ? uh
<eck> alexIdoia: you should be able to use alsa directly with aplay
<eck> alexIdoia: you can use that to figure out if the problem is in alsa or esd
<Helmi> mneptok: ok i just thought it couldn't take long until this discussion raises in a linux channel ;) some things never change
<alexIdoia> aplay ?
<eck> i think you have to use a .wav file
<alexIdoia> ah ok
<tensor> i need some help on       using kdevelop
<__max_> anyone know whats bugged out when i can no longer just press the left/right arrows and let the cursor "slide" through what iv written? i now have to press right/left like a gazillion times to correct stuff in command lines.
<eck> it's the basic alsa client that is distributed with alsa
<alexIdoia> all daemon say that the resource is busy
<__max_> its not just in xterm/aterm etc, its systemglobal.
<eck> if you are feeling really brave, you can replace esd with pulseaudio
<mneptok> Helmi: yes. you're right. some things never change. experienced Unix users will always tell you storing passwords in files is a bad idea. because, well .... IT IS
<suker> t
<eck> alexIdoia: http://live.gnome.org/PulseAudio
<alexIdoia> eck: I can't hear anysound, how can I restart the daemon ? there is no /etc/init.d/esd nor /etc/init.d/asla
<Jowi> __max_, gnome-keyboard-properties. try disable + reenable the keyrepeat
<eck> alexIdoia: i think alsa accesses the sound card directly
<__max_> jowi : thanks.
<Helmi> mneptok: you tried to help me (i'm very thankful for that), it unfortunately didn't work and the next argument is "don't do it that way - it's insecure" - i'm really not the one ignoring security at all. but there definitely ARE some other important things like security like performance and workflow and if that way of mounting shares is that bad we sould probably take it out of the wiki
<eck> if alsa doesn't work it is an issue with the kernel not talking to hardware properly, you would probably have to reload the alsa modules
<eck> or possibly restart
<alexIdoia> eck:  how to I restart the alsa module ?
<alexIdoia> is it modprobe ?
<eck> yeah
<mneptok> Helmi: if you're not ignoring security, who is?
<Helmi> mneptok: okay, let's stop here - doesn't make sense.
<mneptok> Helmi: you admit you're new to Unix. i have been using it for 25 years. why would you argue with me about it?
<mneptok> Helmi: if you want advice from experienced people you have to be willing to accept that that advice may sometimes not be what you want to hear.
<Helmi> mneptok: i'm really new in using linux on my desktop. it's not that i never had anything to do with it. And i have to do with unix freaks for about 15 years and that's why i can say the discussion is always the same
<riaal> Can I actevate my wireless card whit out having to configure it? =S
<mneptok> Helmi: have you stopped to consider that maybe the discussion is the same because they know what tehy're talking about?
<mneptok> riaal: what card?
<riaal> mneptok, its a Cnet PCI cad, have used it in another breezy computer before, autoinstalled
<riaal> mneptok,  im running edgy now.
<mneptok> riaal: chipset?
<riaal> mneptok, ? (sorry)
<mneptok> riaal: what wireless chipset does the card use?
<mneptok> Broadcom? Atheros? Intel?
<alexIdoia> eck: how do you reconfigure aspell ?
<Helmi> mneptok: for you security is a binary parameter - there's only "secure" or "insecure" - probably i'm just too dumb but for me there are some step in between and if i am using a share with irrelevant documents using a password i don't use for the criticals stuff it's not too silly to store it just to make it more comfortable - what if the login credentials would be just guest-credentials  or...
<Helmi> ...other stuff? you don't know the situation here in the local network, do you? so why does it always have to be bad and insecure - a single advice like "but be adviced you should not store passowrds in plain text files" would probably enough? sometime noobs also think about the stuff. of course you're right - abstracted. Storing passwords in plain text files IS bad.
<riaal> mneptok, not sure, on sec
<alexIdoia> I did a dpkg-reconfigure aspell but it returned a "done"
<Helmi> mneptok: it's just the way these discussions take that i don't like - i don't say you're wrong.
<mneptok> Helmi: if it's bad, don't do it. mount the drive manually once per day when you boot and be done with it.
<lkthomas> anyone got problem to compile latest version of kernel ?
<mneptok> Helmi: not only more secure, but far easier.
<eck> alexIdoia: try DEBIAN_PRIORITY=low dpkg-reconfigure aspell
<Helmi> mneptok: so entering all the data for each single share every day? hmm
<eck> just a guess
<mneptok> Helmi: or use a shell script taht calls smbclient and prompts you for your password.
<alexIdoia> eck: command not found
<eck> omit the 'try'
<alexIdoia> eck: off course :)
<yomm> Helmi : I'd go for that latest advice
<roland__> why do i get at each upgrade of ubuntu when its nearing the end at the last few packages i get connection reset
<yomm> mneptok : so the answer to my former question to you would be a big yes ?
<riaal> mneptok, look here, can you find it? http://www.cnet.com.tw/product/cwp-854.htm  I sure cant, crap :S
<alexIdoia> eck I put it into two lines but I get the same result, I guess the package aspell does prompt the user for configuration that is all
<adonis827> hi guys!
<eck> alexIdoia: try setting your LANG variable as you launch an application
<eck> e.g. LANG=foo evolution
<alexIdoia> eck: I have also tried dpkg-reconfigure locales but it does not prompt me for anything, it does something and ends with Generation Complete
<adonis827> newb guestion-
<posingaspopular> ask
<alexIdoia> eck:  but that won't be definitive would not it ?
<riaal> mneptok, I found linux drivers for it here: http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html but I think it is supose to autoinstall whit ubuntu
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eck> alexIdoia: i think it would be if you put it in your ~/.bash_profile
<adonis827> what is the difference between "install to the hard disk" and "install a lamp server" in the ubuntu server cd boot screen?
<Jowi> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mneptok> riaal: it's a Ralink chipset
<Jowi> adonis827, the lamp option installs the above, the "server" does not
<mneptok> riaal: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules
<eck> alexIdoia: or if you change your language in gdm, but obviously that might change more than you want
<alexIdoia> eck locale not found
<alexIdoia> yep
<alexIdoia> no
<riaal> mneptok, aptitude = apt-get in ubuntu?
<eck> alexIdoia: you would need to replace foo with the locale
<adonis827> thanks jowi! what's a server without a lamp anyway? :lol
<alexIdoia> I used to do a dpkg-reconfigure locaes and it used to prompt me, i don
<alexIdoia> 't understant
<mneptok> riaal: aptitude = apt-get + ncurses
<eck> alexIdoia: did you try the DEBIAN_PRIORITY trick?
<Jowi> adonis827, you can use lighttpd and a different sql server for starter :)
<alexIdoia> yep I did same
<eck> oh
<alexIdoia> might it be because I am in the Xserver ?
<eck> it's DEBCONF_PRIORITY
<eck> that's why
<mneptok> thttpd FTW
<adonis827> ok. i thought installing to hard disk already contains the server. guess i was wrong
<adonis827> i mean the lamp and all
<adonis827> new install coming up
<eck> apache for concurrency :-)
<adonis827> just about right now :)
<foutrelis> From your experience, what happens when you have about 500+ mb cached RAM (1 GB in total) and try to run a program which demands lots of ram? Does the system get slower?
<alexIdoia> eck: same of the same
<riaal> mneptok, "Couldn't find package "linux-restricted-modules"
<XBlog> Hi all
<Sir`Psycho> hi XBlog :D
<mneptok> riaal: sudo aptitude update
<mneptok> riaal: then try again
<Sir`Psycho> there are a lot of people here :) i hope someone can help you  :P
<adonis827> @foutrelis any system should
<XBlog> hi Sir`Psycho :)
<Jowi> adonis827, the server install is very minimal and a nice foundation for whatever server platform you wish to set up (not just lamp).
<eck> foutrelis: are you asking what happens if you push out the disk cache? it depends what kind of applications you are running
<riaal> mneptok, same problem, is it in univers?
<Shadowpillar> !webcams
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eck> alexIdoia: well i am not sure then
<adonis827> ok thanks jowi. so the lamp server is a superset of the "install to hard disk" then?
<adonis827> why didn't ubuntu made the lamp install default then?
<mneptok> riaal: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<mneptok> riaal: sorry.
<Jowi> adonis827, yep. well, not everyone want lamp.
<Jowi> like me
* mneptok too
<mneptok> http://www.mneptok.com/lightyrocks
<mneptok> ;)
<eck> foutrelis: if you have disk I/O intensive needs then the cache will save you, otherwise it is not a big deal
<adonis827> so what's your server setup jowi?
<riaal> mneptok, awesome, thanks a lot, is it supose to work now or do I need to do somehting else?
<XBlog> Sorry, can i install liloboot on a usb drive ?
<adonis827> the default install does not even have ssh
<foutrelis> eck: I mean, when free -m outputs 981mb used and 688mb cached and I try to, let's say, make mysql from source.
<Jowi> adonis827, just a basic lighttpd server, ssh, nfs.
<mneptok> riaal: "suod aptitude install network-manager-gnome" then reboot
<mneptok> *sudo
<Jowi> adonis827, nothing fancy
<foutrelis> eck: Will Linux manage my RAM correctly? or will the system seem slower?
<foutrelis> *slow
<eck> foutrelis: in that case it will not be a big deal, because gcc is CPU intensive
<riaal> mneptok, thanks a lot! :)
<adonis827> hmm i am not familiar with lighthttpd. what do you use if for?
<adonis827> can you use php with it?
<eck> foutrelis: on the other hand, if you are running a big database and use up all the ram so there is not a lot of cache left over, then the database won't be able to use the kernel caches of the disk, and it will slow it down noticeably
<mneptok> adonis827: of course. in CGI mode.
<adonis827> nice
<Jowi> adonis827, it is a webserver. and php work fine
<mneptok> adonis827: and the CGI handling of Lighty is light years beyond Apache
<adonis827> would all of my php apps work in lighthttpd?
<foutrelis> eck: Thank you very much for all the info! :) Summary: Does Linux manages RAM in an effective way? :)
<eck> foutrelis: yes :-)
<kidbuntu> is there a channel where I could ask about programming?
<Jowi> adonis827, and my ram usage went from a couple of hundreds of megabytes (apache) to 1-2 megabytes (lighttpd). quite important for me since it's just a simple site.
<mneptok> adonis827: yes
<eck> well, it will do the best job it can
<foutrelis> eck: Yay :P Thanks again. ;)
<adonis827> i am about to setup a home lamp server with just 392 ram with no x and everything else
<mneptok> Jowi: if you think that's a good memory footprint, check out thttpd ;)
* foutrelis only likes apache :\
<adonis827> are we starting a web server war in here?
<mneptok> Jowi: thttpd is currently serving up montreal.canonical.com from a Mac68K with 32MB RAM and NetBSD ;)
<adonis827> :D
<foutrelis> mneptok: wow
<adonis827> nice to hear that
<Jowi> mneptok, nah, no need to push it lower than that atm. but i will keep it in mind in case i need a webserver for my PDA :)
<mneptok> foutrelis: good luck with Apache on that Quadra 605 ;)
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use tinyerp ?
<foutrelis> mneptok: lol :)
<leagris> mneptok, let's try the deathly SlashDot test ;P
<adonis827> i thought my p3 500 mhz server would be so obsolete
<adonis827> :lol
<mneptok> Jowi: also does throttling, if you want a different httpd handing out big media files
<Jowi> mneptok, ah ok. very nice.
<eck> mneptok: good luck with thttpd on your web server with 10,000 concurrent connections :-)
<Sp4rKy> i install server part on my server, but the client side doesn't want to connect to him (client is on my computer), whereas a telnet myserver 8069 works , any idea ?
<bikini> how do i change the size of my desktop icons? they're too damn big.
<Anohaakten> somebody in here has to have kiba-dock installed
<eck> that, and mod_{perl,python,whatever}, are where apache wins big
<mneptok> eck: works fine. no problems at all. good luck waiting at your desk while thttpd eats through the queue ;)
<eck> haha, sounds about right
<adonis827> hi sparky!
<adonis827> what do you mean when you say you want to connect to your server?
<goban> whats the command to start up the thing that runs KDE apps (KLauncher)
<Anohaakten> hey, who has kiba-dock, I need to know how to install it
<Askar> When I shutdown ubuntu, firefox complains about not being shut down correctly last time.. Do I have to close firefox before I click on shutdown ubuntu :S:S:S
<adonis827> hi askar
<Askar> Anohaakten: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<adonis827> it happens just about everywhere
<foutrelis> Askar: yes you do have to close it before shutting down :)
<adonis827> i think that is just ok
<Jowi> Askar, yeah. but you can turn that warning off in abou:config i beleive
<Askar> foutrelis: hmm...thats pretty annoying...
<Jowi> about:config i mean
<foutrelis> Askar: not really
<goban> all KDE apps say cannot talk to klaucher help plz
<adonis827> guys how do you delete lvm configuration in your hard drive?
<Askar> Jowi: Ok thanks
<cpk1> how would I get user joe who is logged in on a konsole on user bob's X session to be able to run apps using that X screen?
<foutrelis> Askar: Maybe Firefox could be configured not to display a warning. Don't know :)
<adonis827> askar it is a nice feature actually if firefox hangs up
<adonis827> then the next time you start it all the web sites you were browsing is in there
<adonis827> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Askar> adonis827: why?
<yomm> cpk1 : x forwarding ?
<foutrelis> Askar: In firefox enter "about:config" in your URL bar. Then in the Filter text box type "browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash"
<bikini> does anyone know of a way to implement a coherence like mode in vmware? for windows programs?
<foutrelis> Askar: Set this to false and your should be ok :)
<foutrelis> Askar: Note: I have not tested it. I may not work. It's worth the shot though :)
<Askar> foutrelis: yeah thanks then I dont get that popup at start.. But it still wont save my changes if I dont shutdown firefox before ubuntu..
<adonis827> lamp server installing as i speak
<cpk1> yomm: is that what its called? both users are trying to use tty7 though
<Askar> foutrelis: Hmm dont have browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash
<foutrelis> Askar: I cannot help further. Sorry :(
<foutrelis> Askar: hmm
<foutrelis> Askar: How about if you just add "crash" in the filter box?
<adonis827> askar your question is firefox specific. i suggest asking a firefox relater channel or something else :)
<gordonjcp> silly Gnome question, but is there a command in Ubuntu to reset all the Gnome settings back to the defaults?
<Askar> foutrelis: Still shows nothing : /
<Anohaakten> hey, my beryl just all the sudden stopped working, anyone know why?
<adonis827> erase entire disk and use lvm...
<Anohaakten> lvm?
<mneptok> because compositing on Linux is beta?
<foutrelis> Askar: As adonis827 suggested, you should better ask in #firefox
<Anohaakten> wait
<Anohaakten> is someone talking to me?
<Askar> foutrelis: yes will do. Thanks! Is #firefox in freenode too?
<mneptok> Anohaakten: yes, i was.
<adonis827> anohaakten not me
<adonis827> :lol
<foutrelis> Askar: Yes. Wish you luck with your issue :)
<Anohaakten> what did you mean mneptok
<leagris> gordonjcp, something like rm -fr ~/.gnome*
<adonis827> i am installing a lamp server right now hehe
<adonis827> choose utc
<Anohaakten> mneptok:  do you know how to fix it?
<gordonjcp> leagris: hm, nothing less drastic?
<mneptok> Anohaakten: i mean that Beryl, Compiz and all other compositing frameworks are filled with bugs and not ready for general use, IMO.
* Nitro is Away, Reason: ( Ugh. ) | Since: ( Thursday, March 8, 2007. 11:52:02 ) Xlack v2.1
<Anohaakten> bah
<Anohaakten> do you have any idea how to fix it?
<mneptok> Nitro: please lose the public /away messages
<leagris> gordonjcp, less drastically you could dig inside the ~/.gnome* directory and remove significant user settings
<Nitro> oh, sorry
<mneptok> Anohaakten: nope, as i don't touch that stuff.
<Anohaakten> hmm
<arn_> Hi, how can I make a folder available, so that any script on that folder will be running from any other folder?
<adonis827> what is a beryl anyway?
<gordonjcp> leagris: now if I blow away .gnome, will it recreate it when I restart X?
<mneptok> Anohaakten: your life will be easier if you don't, either ;)
<_james> how to mount  on my windows partiton automatically?
<Anohaakten> haha
<Anohaakten> but is it so cool looking
<Anohaakten> :(
<adonis827> _james read on /ets/fstab
<arn_> _james, read this ---- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<adonis827> that's /etc/fstab
<leagris> gordonjcp, yes. If you blow out any .gnome* setting in your user dir it will default to common settings.
<Askar> How do I disable some virtual terminals?
<Anohaakten> how else can you make your linux "cool" mneptok
<leagris> gordonjcp, I did that some time ago. Backup any .gnome* beforhand
<mneptok> Anohaakten: my sister is cool looking. doesn't mean i'd sleep with her. ;)
<Anohaakten> oh psh
<Anohaakten> hey mneptok  do you use kiba-dock?
<gordonjcp> leagris: yeah, I've done that before too.  Seems odd that Ubuntu doesn't have some "nice" way to reset it, but there you go...
<mneptok> Anohaakten: download some Windows malware and watch it fail miserably. that's cool.
<adonis827> how about i sleep with her mneptok? joking!
<_james> !ntfs3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> gordonjcp, mkdir ~/.gnomeolds && mv ~/.gnome* ~/.gnomeolds
<Anohaakten> hey mneptok im new to linux and I am just trying stuff out, come on, help a brother out
<mneptok> Anohaakten: and i use GNOME
<Anohaakten> no need for the sarcasm
<_james> how to mount on windows automatically on boot? there's a script on it i think but i forgot something called ntfs-3 but im not sure.
<adonis827> _james you need to add an entry in your /etc/fstab
<adonis827> that's your clue
<_james> adonis827: can you guide through it :)
<yomm> mneptok : having said that imo Beryl has come a long way ,and is quite close to stable imo
<yomm> mneptok : compiz I have not used
<adonis827> _james what is the partition type that you want mounted?
<techie_> hello all!
<adonis827> ie ntfs or fat?
<zubeen> techie_: hello
<bullgard1> How can I replace the audio value 'offhook' with 'onhook'?
<techie_> <zubeen>good morning zubeen.
<adonis827> this one is a nice read _james- http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<techie_> Can anybody tell me the command to find out how much space I got left on my C drive. I have a dual boot xp and ubuntu. In Windows I would go to my windows explorer to c and figure out by preseing properties!
<_james> what's the command to list all hda?
<Lynoure> techie_: C drive?
<techie_> <Lynoure>yes c drive into a dual boot
<Lynoure> techie_: Linux does not handle local drives with that kind of names. Do you mean a disk used over Samba?
<adonis827> you want to see the partions in hda?
<_james> what's the command in the terminal to list all the partition?
<techie_> <Lynoure>i don't know if is samba but I use Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy
<adonis827> try fdisk /dev/hda if it is included in ubuntu
<Lynoure> techie_: If you mean you have ubuntu on one partition and want to see how much that partition has stuff on it, do  sudo du -sh /
<techie_> <Lynoure>probably, since I have heard others talking about samba
<_james> any other command/
<techie_> <Lynoure>i wrote down sudo du -sh /  in my terminal and got password
<Lynoure> techie_: Yes, that's your password
<techie_> after pasword a blank rectangle
<adonis827> do you use beryl on top of your window manager?
<Lynoure> techie_: it takes a bit of time.
<techie_> Lynoure what is the actual meaning of do  sudo du -sh /
<Lynoure> techie_: eventually you'll get the amount of disk used
<_james> is there any other command in the terminal to know all the partitions?
<kontingenz> what have I done? A lot of system tools "system --> administration" are not shown. I can't sudo tools! like wifi-radar.
<adonis827> _james check this out- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<techie_> <Lynoure>is giving me a bunch of lines with No such files. /mnet/windows/....blablabla
<mneptok> _james: ls -l /dev/sd* && ls -l /dev/hd*
<Lynoure> techie_: sudo  mean  do as root, du  is a disk usage command (see  man du), -sh means  summary, human readable (see man du) and / means starting with / directory, that is, including all
<techie_> is going through every file in window.
<xanthia> you could always use the gnome partition manager to view the partitions if you are careful
<techie_> <Lynoure>actually I have mounted windows so that I am able to read each window files but what I meant is how much space I got left in Ubuntu only.
<LePoulpe303> ikonia: ping ?
<adonis827> how about the graphical partition editor james?
<adonis827> gparted etc
<Lynoure> techie_: but I guess you could have done  df  too, assuming you could then recognize which drive you meant.
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<Lynoure> techie_: you can stop it with  ctrl+c  if it is too slow
<techie_> <Lynoure>original install I had used about 30 g in windows of which I use the 25 g left and divided them equally. I must have about 13 gig in xp now and about 11 or so in Ubuntu
<techie_> <Lynoure>it already stopped but only looking at my files in my mn/windows not in ubuntu
<Lynoure> techie_: so you want to know how much disk your ubuntu uses or your windows uses?
<techie_> yes and how much space is left in each
<Lynoure> techie_: Which?
<techie_> Ubuntu?
<Lynoure> techie_: then do  df  (that stands for disk free)
<techie_> <Lynoure>I don't want to run out of space in Ubuntu, so I must judge what to download or not.
<techie_> df
<Lynoure> techie_: if you cannot from that tell which disk is which, put it in pastebin and I can try to help you with that.
<LePoulpe303> anyone could help me for this : i must boot windows first in order to have 3D detected in ubuntu ....
<VII> hello
<VII> maybe someone can help me now, my graphics are really laggy when I move a window or scroll in FF. I have a nvidia geforce 6800 ultra. Envy didnt do the trick.
<techie_> <Lynoure>I believe this is windows or my hd1 right?: /dev/hda1             43886816  31808576  12078240  73% /mnt/windows
<adonis827> install completer
<techie_> Lynoure and this is ubuntu: /dev/hda2             13836040   3291464   9841736  26% /
<techie_> lynoure: does that make sense?
<adonis827> VII check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adonis827> does it use the right driver?
<VII> adonis827: I know nothing about that
<techie_> <Lynoure>so about 12 g space in one and 13 in the other?
<arn_> Why "sudo cd data" is not working? I get an error like "sudo:cd: command not found"
<Lynoure> techie_: they wrapped weirdly, so it takes me a bit to read. pastebin would have made it easier
<adonis827> ok VII but i hope you don't mind working on the command line
<VII> adonis: I will try =)
<dan1> arn_ you can just cd without sudo
<adonis827> fire up a terminal then
<adonis827> and run "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Lynoure> techie_: oh, if you add -h to that  (du -h) you get it in a more human readable form
<Craeo> Greetings
<adonis827> jowi still there?
<arn_> dan1, "data" directory is restricted for the username i am using
<techie_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<olrrai> hey, 994 users! :)
<Lynoure> techie_: the windows one is 73% full and the ubuntu one 26% full. yes, about 12 and 9 G free
<dan1> arn_, it should not stop you using cd, after you will need to use sudo to perform actions
<adonis827> what's the package for sshd?
<Lynoure> adonis827: openssh-server, I think.
<arn_> dan1, jahid@jahid-desktop:/usr/local/pgsql$ cd data
<arn_> bash: cd: data: Permission denied
<VII> adonis ok, done
<techie_> Lynoure: here is the paste....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9211/
<adonis827> why is ssh not installed in a server really bugs me
<yomm> adonis : it's on the cd
<techie_> <Lynoure>help me interpret the results.
<dan1> arn_, odd, i can cd anywhere as a user, what does "ls -l" tell you
<techie_> although it seems I still have plenty of space
<adonis827> VII check the line Section "Screen"
<VII> adonis: yes
<IkimashoZ> Hey, has anyone ever successfully solved the skype-scim conflict??
<arn_> danl, also says permission denied
<adonis827> sorry it's
<adonis827> Section "Device"
<adonis827> what is the driver used in there?
<dan1> arn_, ok sudo ls -l
<arn_> danl, it works
<_james> how to automatically mount to windows drive on boot? help pls.
<VII> adonis: 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<VII> 	Driver		"vesa"
<VII> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<arn_> danl, even i can copy and remove things from that folder using "sudo", but not "cd"
<mneptok> _james: that's completely documented on the wiki.
<mneptok> _james: there's no reason to make someone type it again
<dan1> arn_, it is odd that you cannot use cd, you could try dropping to root using "su" but pay attention to what you type
<techie_> <Lynoure>did you receive my pastebin!
<adonis827> VII that's basically it i guess
<adonis827> your video card was not detected
<adonis827> hmm
<_james> dude i can't find it right.. im just new on ubuntu :(
<adonis827> is the nva driver compiled by default in ubuntu?
<adonis827> i know it is in lts
<mneptok> _james: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> adonis827: "nv"
<adonis827> hmm
<samlo_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<adonis827> VII can you kindly change the Driver value to nv instead of vesa
<VII> adonis ok
<mneptok> samlo_: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<adonis827> then restart X by alt + ctrl + backspace
<techie_> what the best way to learn publisher from office in Ubuntu. Is there documentation anyplace?
<adonis827> hope it works hehe
<VII> adonis, how do I do that?
<techie_> Or whateve is equivalent to publisher from xp in Ubuntu?
<VII> change that line I mean
<adonis827> ah you are using less
<adonis827> right now
<adonis827> press esc
<adonis827> sorry
<adonis827> press q to exit
<mneptok> techie_: what is it you want to actually do?
<samlo_> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Lynoure> techie_: Linux is quite space efficient :) Out of those only hda1 and hda2 and data partitions you need to care about, the first number column is actual size, the next is the usage, and the third is what is left. and then the % for hom much is used
<VII> adonis, I tried to change the file from the text editor, but it wouldnt alow me to save the changes
<varka> techie_: http://www.learnopenoffice.org/tutorials.htm
<adonis827> then use an editor you are familiar with maybe nano
<adonis827> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<adonis827> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is
<Lynoure> techie_: I'm not sure I know if Publisher by Microsoft is desktop publishing or web stuff.
* mneptok realizes he didn't do a Main inclusion report for ne in Fiesty :/
<mneptok> *Feisty
<techie_> desktop publishing
<adonis827> VII are you following?
<techie_> varka thanks I will check that link.
<VII> adonis, yes
<VII> Ive typed that command now, and I see the file
<adonis827> ok you may now edit the file
<Lynoure> techie_: most people use  scribus  for that
<mneptok> techie_: sudo aptitude install scribus
<VII> adonis, Ive made the change, how do I save?
<techie_> do we have learning tutorials like in office?
<techie_> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> ugh. i really want ne for *nix n00bs editing from the shell :(
<adonis827> VII ctrl + x
<VII> done
<mneptok> techie_: http://www.scribus.net/
<ycmarvin> hello..can ples someone help me. I need a file shredder program
<adonis827> restart your X now
<adonis827> logout in there
<VII> ok, brb
<threeseas> strange - ubuntu 6.10 install - hda1 fat32 for transfer between linux and window and storage - hda2 swap - hda3 system, had4 home - but what it did is put home on the smaller system partition put stuff I put in hda1 on hda4 but assumed the smaller partition size of hda1  --- results - no real access to the space of hda1 and greatly limiting the available space on hda4 (calling it hda1) --- seems to be some sort of install problem in 6.
<ycmarvin> hello..can please someone help me. I need a file shredder program
<mneptok> ycmarvin: please do not repeat
<ycmarvin> oh sorry
<mneptok> rm not doing it for you?
<VII> adonis, I logged out and back in, still laggy
<Tomcat_> ycmarvin: "wipe"
<Lynoure> ycmarvin: sudo aptitude install wipe  if rm is not suitable for you
* mneptok places a white stone next to goban 
<adonis827> what do you mean by laggy anyway?
<adonis827> is the screen resolution right?
<techie_> All the information you guys are providing me is terrific. I have to keep copying and pasting the info to my text editor (gedit) for reference later. Is there an easier way of doing this, I am using xchat 2.66
<adonis827> or is it too low?
<mneptok> techie_: enable logging
<VII> adonis, its updates window movements and scrolling very slowly
<VII> *it
<techie_> how do i enable?
<adonis827> hmm you need to change your monitor resolution too
<ycmarvin> thanks lynore and tomcat
<ailean> how do i ./ a file without navigating to that directory first?
<VII> adonis: oh?
<techie_> enable logging
<techie_> I guess not here.... how do I enable logging in xchat?
<mneptok> techie_: dunno. i don't use XChat
<varka> ailean: you want to execute a file?
<ailean> varka, yes, i want to put a shortcut in the menu for it
<techie_> <mneptok>ok i will figure it out. let me see....
<varka> ailean: just put in the whole path to it beginning with /
<ailean> varka, but it's in /opt/foo/foo/file
<ailean> oh right
<adonis827> sorry i got dc
<ailean> i don't need ./ then?
<varka> ailean: no
<adonis827> i need to leave after around 20 minutes but i need to setup ssh first on my server before i go
<funpop> is there a sound-juicer alternative for ripping cd's in the repos ?
<ailean> varka, now it's not showing up . . .
<adonis827> VII go back to editing your xorg config file
<adonis827> VII go back to editing your xorg config file
<frying_fish> adonis827: set up in what manner?
<varka> ailean: "." ist the directory you are right into, you just have to put "./" in front of an executable if you are in the same directory
<techie_> <mneptok>also is there a way to search in the chat for what certain persons said etc.... or is enabling logging the only way.
<adonis827> hi frying_fish
<VII> ehmn
<adonis827> i have just made a new lamp server install
<adonis827> and there's no ssh service in there
<ailean> varka, thanks varka
* goban realizes that mneptok has found the perfect move, and method of winning thereafter; gets  depressed and launches himself into space on a one-way trip
<frying_fish> adonis827: ok, well sudo aptitude install ssh will get the openssh server
<techie_> anyway, thanks to you all I must run
<predaeus> techie_: hit CTRL-F
<adonis827> makes sense frying_fish :)
<frying_fish> and then you can edit the sshd config if you need to to change from default options.
<VII> adonis, Im having some trouble here now, I changedd the resolution from the system-menu to 800-600, and now I can only see the top left corner of my screen. I cant see what Im writing. :D
<adonis827> VII
<adonis827> look in the section Monirot
<adonis827> Monitor
<techie_> <predaeus>i will try i.
<adonis827> can you tell us what is in there?
<predaeus> CTRL-F is searching in most apps and also works here
<VII> adonis, I gotta find a way to see my whole screen first :D
<predaeus> in XChat i mean, sry. *g*
<adonis827> what's wrong VII?
<frying_fish> adonis827: you need some unusual ssh options?
<adonis827> not really it is installing now thanks!
<frying_fish> adonis827: :) thats ok then, don't forget to use key logins to be a little more secure and such, and disable root login (if you enabled the root user on your ubuntu)
<VII> woho!
<spotted> !ati > spotted
<adonis827> how was it VII? hand editting the config file is always the way to go :lol
<VII> adonis, I changed to 800x600, and now its not laggy! but now I cant see my mouse pointer :|
<adonis827> no mouse at all VII?
<VII> no
<VII> adonis, things gets highlighted when I move over them tho
<adonis827> so there is mouse?
<VII> yes
<adonis827> anyway you need to edit your xorg configuration like before
<VII> ok
<adonis827> and perhaps change the value of your monitor refresh rate etc
<VII> adonis, ok, I know nothing of that
<adonis827> so tells us what is in the section monitor
<VII> ok
<ekimus> hmm what's the minimum ram for ubuntu, I wanna test a few amanda backups with some clients under xen. should 32mb be enough?
<VII> what was that thing u typed again? sumo nano? :D
<adonis827> better if you can paste your config file so we can all take a look
<adonis827> it's sudo nano
<VII> ah
<adonis827> sudo to have admin permission on your command
<adonis827> and nano is the editor
<posingaspopular> ekimus: depends on which ubuntu
<posingaspopular> xubuntu is light weight
<posingaspopular> but i think even that is too heavy for 32
<VII> adonis, whats the url to the pastebin?
<adonis827> try .http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ekimus> posingaspopular: that's all the same, i don't have any x running so for me there's no difference in which flavor, and they're all virtualized
<posingaspopular> hmm i duno how to answer than
<Craeo> Quick questionn about a permanent install, I'm in the Windows environment, I have the Ubuntu 6.06 CD, but how do I perm. install the OS on my system using the CD, I see no link or icon to do so?
<frying_fish> Craeo: you need to boot from the ubuntu cd
<frying_fish> then it will give the options for installing
<Craeo> Yes, ok
<seravitae> hey um
<Craeo> I tried that once before and the computer froze for some reason
<seravitae> does anyone know how i might use my english keyboard + pc to write japanese in ubuntu
<ekimus> Craeo: you need to reboot with the cd - that's not a programm that's another OS which will (if you tell it to do so) overvriwite your windows...
<posingaspopular> Craeo: burn an iso of the ubuntu system
<posingaspopular> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<VII> adonis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9216/
<Jowi> ekimus, I think 64MB is the "recommended" minimum for the server install. don't know if it will actually install on less or not (I used minimum 128MB)
<archangelpetro> can anyone recommend a package which will securely remove files from a computer/
<archangelpetro> so they cannot be reconstructed
<Jowi> ekimus, ah wait. found some numbers: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch03s04.html
<ekimus> archangelpetro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/secure-delete
<varka> archangelpetro: wipe
<ekimus> cool, I'll go with 32MB then, guess for my usage that should be enough thanks Jowi
<KenSentMe> Is there a linux ssh client like putty, but that saves passwords and integrates in Gnome?
<adonis827> VII what is your monitor again?
<jussi01> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dystopianray> is anyone able to tell me what handles the mute button on my laptop? It's muting the wrong channel
<VII> adonis, Im not sure, I know what graphic car it is tho
<VII> adonis, its a HP monitor tho
<Jowi> KenSentMe, secpanel has got an ok interface
<Jowi> !info secpanel
<posingaspopular> VII: do a 'lspci'command
<ubotu> secpanel: A graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41+0.4.2-2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 380 kB
<VII> ok
<adonis827> hmm it is not an lcd screen right?
<KenSentMe> Jowi: thanks
<adonis827> VII you need to set the values of HorizSync and VertRefresh in the section monitor
<adonis827> then later configure a subsection display under the section Screen
<adonis827> look at my sample configuration in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9218/
<VII> adonis: lspci and xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9219/
<adonis827> what the values of HorizSync and VertRefresh are would depend on your monitor settings
<kane77> hmm.. I have integrated graphic card.. If I bought second one (to agp) would it be possible to have dual screen?
<maggot> Hello guys
<adonis827> VII i am sorry i will be late for work already :(
<maggot> kane77 : you can`t use bouth graphic cards. you must disable the onboard one inorder to use the agp
<VII> adonis, as I start to understand more and more of this, I think I need to run 60hz, and I was running 75hz before. now Im running 800x600 @ 60hz, and that work.
<VII> adonis, ok, thank you very much tho! <3
<kane77> maggot, too bad :(
<adonis827> i hope some other guys in here would be able to help you out
<_eMaX_> hi
<_eMaX_> ne! has problems w/ flash 9?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> i need help with my router
<maggot> kane77 : but most of the graphic card today have dual display.
<Ace2016> it won't connect to any website apart fromg google
<Ace2016> no other websites, not even my isp's website, only google
<maggot> I know this question may sound dumb. But why my screen resolution is limited to 1024X768 ?
<Ace2016> i can search for anything, view the cached text of it
<Jowi> VII, just add -> Option "HWCursor" "off" to the Section Device. that should give you the mousepointer.
<Ace2016> and i can get to froogle and stuff but no other site apart from google
<Ace2016> i can only even get to irc in windows with a usb modem which does not work in linux
<Ace2016> hello?
<posingaspopular> Ace2016: yea
<_james> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jowi> Ace2016, if you're behind a router you might want to restart it
<posingaspopular> try 'sudo pppoeconf'
<posingaspopular> see what happens
<Folkert> hello all, i have a little problem. Have ubunutu server installed and disabled root login. after that i can login trhough secure ftp but i cannot do anything with the files on the server. So i do need to add a user for ftp or what should i do ?
<Ace2016> Jowi: i restarted it many times but still only google works
<ikonia_> Folkert how did you disable the root login ? it should have never been enabled
<Ace2016> Jowi: but with the sagem fast 800 i can get to any website
<Folkert> for ssh
<Folkert> i did
<Jowi> Ace2016, so it is a hardware problem
<Ace2016> However on a side note i can use bittorrent in linux perfectly even though i can only get to google, torrents are going very well
<zzz_> Hi zzz! Are You there please?
<Ace2016> i can only get to google in opera/firefox/konqueror but torrents work and download fine
<Ace2016> its very confusing
<yomm> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Folkert> in ssh_config set the PermitRootLogin to no
<Jowi> Ace2016, a faulty modem/router. replace it. use the sagem one if it works. Might be the MTU value as well. talk with your ISP.
<Jowi> Ace2016, or the router manufacturer
<Ace2016> can a router really break and only allow you to get to google?
<Ace2016> apart from on torrents
<posingaspopular> Ace2016: but if you talk to your ISP, spefically demand to speak to a linux expert
<Jowi> Ace2016, yes
<posingaspopular> Ace2016: what web browser are you using?
<Jowi> Ace2016, sometimes my router hangs so http works but https does not.
<Jowi> Ace2016, get it replaced.
<Ace2016> posingaspopular: its the same in windows and linux in opera, konqueror and firefox
<posingaspopular> can you get onto the net in windows?
<kliklik> Ace2016, try traceroute google.com and other hosts that you have problems with. Make sure it's your router and not your ISP
<samlo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jowi> Ace2016, faulty hardware happen. replace replace replace :)
<_eMaX_> what is the difference between $@ and $*
<Ace2016> Jowi: this is right after a restart, i've cleared the settings and checked the settings over and over again but still only google
<maggot> I know this question may sound dumb. But why my screen resolution is limited to 1024X768 ? How can I add more options to it ?
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jowi> Ace2016, you say it is the same in all systems. you say that when you use the sagem 800 it works. you know where the problem is. call the manufacturer if it is under warranty or buy a new one.
<maggot> Thanks :)
<Ace2016> maggot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might help
<posingaspopular> maggot: no questions are dumb here. spamming, bot abuse, language abuse are dumb. notquestions
<Jowi> Ace2016, but before you do, check if the MTU value should be something else than the default 1500. and see if there are any firmware upgrades available.
<maggot> Ace2016 : yeah, i`ve thought of that. But I have installed compiz. Won`t that ruin my xserver configuration ?
<samlo> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> maggot: you could make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then use the command to modify it and then make changed the the new config it generates
<tarelerulz> This is weird ,but I remember getting mplayer for ubuntu from it repostitory
<Ace2016> Jowi: ok thanks
<jussi01> tarelerulz, mplayer is in the repos
<Ace2016> Jowi: how do i get traceroute, since linux hasn't got access to the repos now? i only have traceroute6 which i think is for ipv6 right?
<Jowi> Ace2016, tracepath
<Ace2016> does windows have traceroute?
<zzz_> !ntfs > zzz_
<Folkert> nobody on the ftp secure users ?
<zzz_> Ace2016: Try tracert.
<_james> how to remove installed programs using terminal?
<garuhhh> hi!
<threeseas_> fresh install 6.10 (plus auto-updates and xchat and thunderbird) put in blank DVD, copy directory to its icon and click write to disk. Get a ghosted write to disk requester that loses all inside if you move a window over it and off.
<Ace2016> apt-get remove bla
<garuhhh> hi! can i ask for help regarding my internet sharing?
<Ace2016> you could do apt-cache search to find the name of the package if you don't know it
<Ace2016> best way to share an internet connection is a router
<garuhhh> ace, i have an ubuntu, with two lan cards.
<funpop> how do i run a .bin file if double-clicking doesnt work ?
<funpop> open with .. ?
<threeseas_> funpop: sh .....bin from a shell
<Ace2016> ./binfile.bin
<_james> Ace2016:  i would like to remove the vmware server because of it i can't mount my windows automatically on boot. and when i try to remove it, it says that couldn
<Ace2016> or is it a bin file to be mounted?
<_james> Ace2016:  i would like to remove the vmware server because of it i can't mount my windows automatically on boot. and when i try to remove it, it says that couldn't find the package.
<funpop> threeseas_, thanks
<jussi01> !repeat | _james
<ubotu> _james: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<threeseas_> now that I have attemped to write to the dvd I know that that drive is no longer accesible without reboot
<tarelerulz> So any of you use mplayer?
<Ace2016> i use mplayer
<tarelerulz> You ever use it over smb
<Ace2016> nope
<Slart> hmm.. I have mplayer installed.. I can try it over smb
<tarelerulz> No network
<Slart> big file? small file? anything special?
<tarelerulz> Well, I have movies I want to watch easy and I wanted mplayer just to read them though konqueor
<garuhhh> hi! i would like to enable internet sharing from my Ubuntu having 2 LAN cards... help?
<jussi01> tarelerulz, you need to have the smb drives mounted in fstab
<Slart> tarelerulz: I'm using gnome.. but I doubt it will make much difference
<Slart> garuhhh: this is a very common setup for linux.. there are tons of tutorials out there.. it looks basically the same for all linux distros
<amca> Hello. I am interested in installing Ubuntu. I am wondering if the Ubuntu Server install has programs that the Desktop install doesn't?
<tarelerulz> Why can't you just click on the file and steam it to you. I know totem does that ,but it dose not have avi and so
<Slart> garuhhh: you can do it using iptables and masquerading
<jussi01> !lamp | amca
<ubotu> amca: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Slart> tarelerulz: wouldn't that depend on the server sending the stuff??
<_james> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<amca> Does that mean that the Desktop install doesnt have LAMP?
<garuhhh> slart: thanks! i had followed a number of them, and just would like to confirm if i did them right... can I IM you?
<Ace2016> tarelerulz you could use ICS using firestarter
<Slart> garuhhh: better to do it here.. so people can stop me if I say something stupid =)
<garuhhh> i can't seem to follow well the instructions given for iptables and masquerading...
<garuhhh> last thing i used was firestarter..
<Ace2016> all the traceroutes ping timed out
<Slart> garuhhh: ah.. you're using a special distro
<Ace2016> in windows with a working connection to the net
<garuhhh> am using ubuntu 6.06...
<Slart> garuhhh: I haven't tried firestarter myself.. used IpCop when I last did it
<samlo> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<VII> I cant get into ubuntu. I get a black screen saying "Out of range, set monitor to 1280 x 1024 @ 60Hz" WHat should I do?
<garuhhh> ow? IPCop? can it share internet to windows?
<Slart> garuhhh: so... you're trying to do it using iptables and masquerading?
<samlo> !./
<Sp4rKy> does anyone already use tinyerp ?
<kubunturf> hi
<garuhhh> i guess i typed something like iptables but got stucked with the "echo" lines... errhh forgot bout them...
<garuhhh> am sorry, i'm really new at linux.
<Slart> garuhhh: it's a special distro for gateways.. it's pretty good.. we used it at the school where I worked before.. server 100 windows pc's with internet connection
<funpop> where should i go for problems with google-earth ?
<raw-bin> Greets. Dapper seems to symlink /bin/sh to /bin/dash. I have some perl scripts that use the 'system' perl command that seem to need bash. I'm not clear about this as yet but was wondering if making /bin/sh point to /bin/bash would break anything ?
<samlo> Im trying to install an sh file.. And it gives me this: ./install.sh: 146: function: not found.. How can i fix this
<Jowi> VII, it means your monitor does not support the resolution the way you have set it up.
<garuhhh> ok.. can i use apt-get to install it? ipcop?
<Slart> garuhhh: are you going to use the computer for anything else than sharing the network?
<garuhhh> actually sharing the internet
<Slart> garuhhh: ah.. no.. it's a whole operating system.. a very small one but still
<VII> Jowi, yes. Ive tried to change it through "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but it wont work.
<garuhhh> right now, file sharing and printer sharing is good.
<erstazi> hello
<Slart> garuhhh: ok.. but you don't use it as your desktop?.. so it's just a server?
<garuhhh> ah... so ipcop is not really part of ubuntu?
<garuhhh> yeah... i use it also as a desktop
<Jowi> VII, first of all check the specs of your monitor on the manufacturer home page to see which resolutions and rates it support.
<Slart> garuhhh: nope.. it's a stand alone system
<VII> Jowi, will do right away
<garuhhh> ok... too bad.. am already using ubuntu..
<Slart> garuhhh: ok.. then you probably want to do it "the hard way" =)
<tarelerulz> I play movie with it
<garuhhh> ooowwww...
<tarelerulz> the sound is all messed up
<garuhhh> by the way,, your replies have my name "garuhhh" at the start... how can i do that?
<Slart> garuhhh: how many computers will you be connecting?
<garuhhh> do you just type my name?
<garuhhh> i'll just be connecting 1.
<Nalleman> how do I do to mount my memorycard? If i start Ubuntu with card in the slot its ok but if I unmount it Im not able to return it. help plz
<garuhhh> its WinXP
<Slart> garuhhh: you type S, L, A, R, T, : before you type the rest of the message.. very low tech =)
<garuhhh> slart: ok... i get it. i thought there a speciall button to do that! :D
<erstazi> hmmm
<Slart> garuhhh: ok.. you use a fixed ip-address for the windows machine?
<garuhhh> slart: can i describe my current setup now to see if i'm doin it right?
<Slart> garuhhh: sure.. go ahead
<garuhhh> slart: yep i used static address
<samlo> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<garuhhh> slart: on my windows machine it has ip 192.168.0.2
<VII> Jowi, I didnt find much, but I found this: Up to: 1280x1024 / 75Hz, Recommended: 1280x1024 / 60Hz
<garuhhh> slart: my 2nd LAN card on ubuntu is 192.168.0.1
<Slart> garuhhh: sounds good so far
<Jowi> VII, very good.
<garuhhh> slart: on my windows, the gateway i used is 192.168.0.1, is that right?
<Jowi> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jowi> VII, see the last link
<Slart> garuhhh: yes.. it uses the linux machine to access internet so the linux machine is its gateway.. correct
<VII> jowi, yes
<kliklik> Does anyone remembers "FIle Menu" applet for gnome? Where did it go? Is there a modern replacement?
<garuhhh> slart, good so far... now, my 192.168.0.1 card has a blank entry for the gateway, is that ok?
<Slart> garuhhh: yes
<Slart> garuhhh: it's connected directly to the internet so it doesn't need a gateway
<pebblestone> Hi, I accidently reinstalled windows xp, which rewrote my boot loader. But the linux partition is still there, can I restore the boot loader?
<garuhhh> slart, my eth0, which my computer uses to connect to the internet uses  DHCP
<pebblestone> Or do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !grub | pebblestone
<Robinsjostrom> is there any good musicapplication that will sync well with ipod just like itunes but for ubuntu
<ubotu> pebblestone: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IdleOne> !ipod | Robinsjostrom
<ubotu> Robinsjostrom: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Robinsjostrom> thanks IdleOne
<erstazi> !yum
<VII> Jowi, that didnt help me, as Im not able to get into ubuntu
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<ikonia_> how strange to package yum for ubuntu
<pebblestone> IdleOne: thanks
<erstazi> I know
<VII> jowi, as soon as the loading reaches 100% I get a black screen and a monitor error
<erstazi> my server runs CentOS and I am just tired
<nijisan> Hi all, can someone help out with an X server problem?
<Ace2016> bye all
<VII> Anyone? I cant get into ubuntu. When the loading reaches 100% I get a blacj screen and a monitor error complaining about the resolution and refresh rate. -_-'
<Frost^-> Hello. I've installed eclipse a long time ago. I now ran out of space, so I want to remove eclipse and all the things it installed. Can anyone tell me how to do so?
<Slart> VII: probably somethings not setup correctly in your X server settings
<Vaalth> hey, im having trouble burning the latest ubuntu iso to a cd with cdrecord
<weatherman> hi, in order to use nfs, how do I assign an IP adress to the server?
<sigvard> VII> dude? have you been changeing video drivers? Sounds like it. Try and boot in to CLI / safemode and redo changes
<Vaalth> whenever i boot from it, it hangs at the ubuntu screen with the progress bar and gives Buffer I/O errors
<VII> sigvard, Ive tried that. =\
<Steve_J> Hi, I am trying to recover my username and password, can anyone help me, I have found a solution online but I don't understand all the commands
<sigvard> And?
<Vaalth> the command im using is "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=4 isoimage.iso"
<VII> sigvard: I ran the reconfigure thuingy a couple of times, tried different things, but I still get the same error
<VII> also, the reconfigure program looks kind of weird. Its not displayed properly, but good enough to use.
<Robinsjostrom> do you people recommend banshee or amarok=
<sigvard> Try and do a reinstall from repo's of all the different X stuff too..
<Vaalth> anyone know what im doing wrong?
<Steve_J> Hi, I am trying to recover my username and password, can anyone help me, I have found a solution online but I don't understand all the command
<Slart> Robinsjostrom: I hate amarok a little less then banshee =)
<Robinsjostrom> Slart: so no one of them is good?
<sigvard> VII > have you tried that?
<cypherdelic_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> Robinsjostrom: well.. depends on what you're looking for in a music player.. I still use amarok for playing music.. but there are some things that annoy me
<VII> sigvard, tried "dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you mean? yes, a couple of times
<Slart> Robinsjostrom: I tried banshee.. but I didn't like it.. can't really remember why..
<jmazaredo> is there a way for my webcam to work in ubuntu its not listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras Im just wodering if there are ways
<intelikey> does gnome have to have  hald  to run ?
<jmazaredo> my cam is PC CAM VQ105 100k
<Steve_J> Hi, I am trying to recover my username and password, can anyone help me, I have found a solution online but I don't understand all the command
<Robinsjostrom> Slart: I use itunes on win right now but gonna switch to ubuntu. so is it better or worse than itunes?
<bimberi> Steve_J: boot into recovery mode, get the username from /etc/passwd and set a new password with 'passwd <username>'
<garuhhh> slart, thanks for the help! i really apreciate it :D
<Frost^-> Hello. I've installed eclipse a long time ago. I now ran out of space, so I want to remove eclipse and all the things it installed. Can anyone tell me how to do so?
<Slart> Robinsjostrom: there's no support for buying music in amarok.. and I don't have an ipod. but it claims to be able to connect to one
<intelikey> i just found a bug in the dapper update of udev  it depends on kernel 2.6.15-27 being installed but the update from the repos is 2.6.15-28  so installing the updates fail with /lib/modules/2.6.15-27 not found
<posingaspopular> Frost^-: sudo apt-get remove eclipse
<Slart> garuhhh: eh.. you're welcome.. what did I do?
<Steve_J> Hi, I am trying to recover my username and password, can anyone help me, I have found a solution online but I don't understand all the command
<Frost^-> posingaspopular: thanks.
<intelikey> do i have to have  "hald"  for gnome to run ?
<garuhhh> slart, i confirmed if what i did with my ips is right :)
<bimberi> Steve_J: I answered you
<Slart> Robinsjostrom: you can just install them both and try until you find you're happy with one... it's probably easier than trying to decide before you see them
<sigvard> VII Sorry then... Don't know if can help you..
<abunasser> hi i am finally got ubuntu installed :)
<Steve_J> bimberi: sorry, I didn't spot your reply
<intelikey> ?
<posingaspopular> abunasser: welcome
<Slart> garuhhh: ah.. so that was the problem.. I thought you were just preparing a really long horrible question about iptables =)
<roland__> when will ubuntu 7 be released?
* posingaspopular is afk
<Steve_J> can you help me
<abunasser> nice OS but it seems like win 98 :)
* intelikey wonders if he has ever gotten any help out of this channel....
<Slart> abunasser: eh.. was a lone time since I used win 98.. but I'm pretty sure ubuntu is a a bit more advanced =)
<bimberi> Steve_J: I have. But if there's any part that you don't understand then ask about it specifically.
<abunasser> too much advanced yes
<abunasser> i meant the interface
<Steve_J> Ok I will post the help page I am trying to understan in the PasteBox
<garuhhh> slart, naaah.. i left the iptables thing... might find time to read them later on..
<ikonia_> abunasser whats the problem with the pastebin
<roland__> when will ubuntu 7 be released?
<Slart> abunasser: hehe.. you think Gnome is to advanced? or is it just an unfamiliar system?
<posingaspopular> abunasser: gui? that can be changed.
<posingaspopular> roland__: april
<posingaspopular> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<fnf> I never use GDM, but just noticed it does not respect the ".bashrc" file. E.g: Some environment variables I've exported in .bashrc doesn't seem to have any effect, one of them is GTK_IM_MODULE for scim. Can anyone confirm this ?
<ikonia_> fnf thats for shell invokation
<Slart> garuhhh: oh.. ok. Well.. Ip tables can be kind of nasty until you get the hang of it
<garuhhh> slart: one more thing, what should be tHe DNS that should be found on my Windows machine?
<abunasser> i got ati driver installed and 3d acceleration enabled but could not use beryl yet
<Steve_J> I have posted the help file I am reading in the PasteBox, can you read it
<fnf> ikonia_: just about to ask it, I guess so. What is the standard way to set some env. variables in GDM ?
<ikonia_> fnf check the gdm.conf file
<yrtw6er> abunasser: did you install XGL
<abunasser> yes by backage manager
<Slart> garuhhh: you can use the same dns as the linux machine gets from your ISP... or you can setup your own dns server on the linux machine.. I have setup bind on my router/gateway/server
<roland__> whats the difference between beryl and compiz?
<fnf> ikonia_: thanks for the hint =)
<abunasser> i got these error :::  beryl: No composite extension
<Slart> garuhhh: there are other dns servers.. look for a dns server in synaptic.. and find one that looks easy
<Frogzoo> roland__: beryl has more features
<ikonia_> fnf no problem- think of bash_profile being run when you login to a shell, not when you open a shell
<Slart> !dns server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !dnsserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnsserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Steve_J> bimberi I have pasted the help file I am working from in the PasteBox
<ikonia_> Steve_J you have to supply the url
<Steve_J> oh,
<Steve_J> Its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9227/
<yrtw6er> abunasser: ok, well I don't think you are actually running XGL... you have to make a special entry in GDM in order to use that instead of just X11
<Slart> abunasser: ATI and Beryl are... well.. let's say they don't send each other christmas cards any more =).. it's fixable but it takes some work
<fnf> ikonia_: bash_profile by default runs .bashrc.
<ikonia_> fnf yup
<ikonia_> fnf and /etc/profile
<yrtw6er> Slart... working fine here.... but..yeah...did take some work
<ikonia_> (although thats unwritten)
<abunasser> how to make xgl start with gnome instead of aiglx ?????
<ikonia_> abunasser what ?
<ikonia_> abunasser gnome is a desktop
<Slart> abunasser: I'm sure there are people here that have ATI cards running beryl.. myself I have a nvidia so I wouldn't know where to start
<Steve_J> bimberi?
<Steve_J> The help file is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9227/
<roland__> i ran beryl fine on my ati radeon 9550 in kubuntu
<abunasser> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<abunasser>    >>>>>>>  how to make it glx ???
<Slart> yrtw6er: might as well update myself on this.. does the the tutorials that ubotu has work for ati and beryl?
<garuhhh> slart: ok i might find a dns server...
<garuhhh> slart: thanks again.. i 'll try that.
<ikonia_> abunasser join #ubuntu-effects
<Slart> garuhhh: you're welcome
<Steve_J>  Hi, I am trying to recover my username and password, can anyone help me, I have founda solution online but I don't understand all the command
<abunasser> thanks :)
<ikonia_> Steve_J re-install or reset the password file from the livecd
<Vaalth> are ubuntu install cds on sale at any stores? like best buy
<fnf> Steve_J: the username does not need recovering, the password should just be reset
<Slart> Steve_J: do you have the url to the online solution?
<yrtw6er> abunasser: i'll try to find you a tutorial...
<Pici> Vaalth: No... But you can download it for free or get a version shipped to you (for free)
<Steve_J> Its here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9227/
<Vaalth> i need to get it working today and i keep getting buffer i/o errors from cds i burn
<Steve_J> I don't understand the Run the "tail /etc/passwd" command bit
<roland__> shipping ubuntu cd around the world is free ?
<ikonia_> Steve_J re-install
<fnf> Steve_J: can't you invoke passwd as root to reset yours ?
<Slart> Vaalth: why not try some other burning software.. brasseros or gnomebaker?
<Pici> Steve_J: Thats only if you forget what your username is
<zero-9376> can someone reccommend an easy to learn programming language to make a nice looking gui that will simply change a config file and a maybe a channel that i can join for more info on programming under linux?
<Vaalth> Slart : I'll give it a try. thanks :)
<Pici> Vaalth: Have you checked the md5 of the downloaded file?
<Vaalth> no
<bimberi> Steve_J: I have told you a solution.  If you are trying to crack through a password protected grub as well I am becoming skeptical and reluctant to help.
<ikonia_> Steve_J either re-install or reset the password file from the livecd
<Vaalth> how would i go about doing that?
<Pici> !md5 > Vaalth
<Vaalth> thank you
<Pici> Vaalth: Sure
<yrtw6er> zero: Python...
<Slart> zero-9376: python perhaps.. there are probably others
<yrtw6er> there are defniately others...:-P
<Slart> =)
<Slart> any nice easy ones?
<marsan> hello. i got a printer problem, after i innstalled Ubuntu 6.10 again i cant seem to get my printer to work (Epson stylus c66). I can see my printer in lsusb but the gnome-cups program cant find its location.
<Steve_J> I am not trying to do anything dodgy, I have just installed Ubuntu for the first time, but it is not loading with the usersname and pass I thought I chose
<zero-9376> i just read in linux format about mono? easy enough?
<yrtw6er> nah....I use Python
<ikonia_> Steve_J re-install or reset the password file by booting from the livecd
<Steve_J> I don't want to re-install cause it is hard to fix GRUB the
<Steve_J> how do I reset the password from the live CD
<ikonia_> zero-9376 I'm finding it goo, but slow to learn and I normally do c/c++
<ikonia_> Steve_J I've given you your two options
<bimberi> Steve_J: OK.  Then the solution I posted is less complicated and should be all you need
<bimberi> Steve_J: boot into recovery mode, get the username from /etc/passwd and set a new password with 'passwd <username>'
<ikonia_> Steve_J you bootfrom the cdrom mount the harddisk file system and remove the password from the /etc/shadow file on the mounted file system
<yrtw6er> abunasser: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<MrEgg964> Hi. I'd like to run my existing XP on Ubuntu. What do I need for that? Thanks.
<Steve_J> ye thats where I am stuck
<zero-9376> thanks ill look into python
<fnf> MrEgg964: a VM.
<Pici> Steve_J: What confuses you?
<Steve_J> how do I use the /etc/passwd command
<kontingenz> how to create a DVD image? I got File "size limit exceeded" with mkisofs -o /home/data/burn/bilder.iso -r -l -J -V Bilder-Backup-03.2007 /media/usbdisk/bilder/
<ikonia_> bimberi that won't work as passwd will update the password on the livecdo - not hte mounted file system
<ikonia_> Steve_J its a file
<ikonia_> Steve_Jnot a command
<Steve_J> I need a bit of a step by step
<zero-9376> is pythin crossplatform
<Pici> Steve_J: /etc/passwd isnt a command, its a file, you need to look at it using something like cat, tail, nano, something
<ikonia_> Steve_J you'd be easier installing
<yrtw6er> zero: yes
<Slike> hello, how do i get the output of a machine on another desktop (with Xclient): "export DISPLAY=192.168.2.35:0.0" didn't do very much
<Slart> zero-9376: python is available for windows and linux.. at least
<bimberi> ikonia_: what livecd?  I'm suggesting recovery mode - from the HDD
<ikonia_> bimberi ahh right
<ikonia_> bimberi sorry thought you where taggin on to my comment
<Steve_J> bimberi I am with you
<yrtw6er> SLike: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bimberi> ikonia_: kk :)  this has been going on for a while
<Steve_J> how can I recover from HDD using the /etc/passwd file
<bimberi> Steve_J: 'tail /etc/passwd' <-- should show you what the username is
<ikonia_> Steve_J forget the /etc/password file - follow what bimberi said boot in recovery mode and just use passwd $username
<Slike> yrtw6er: there's a windows box here, it has some xclient program installed on it. we want the output of a remote server on that screen
<Steve_J> yes where do I type 'tail /etc/passwd
<Steve_J> I did 'e'
<yrtw6er> ahh... sorry can't really help you w/ that
<ikonia_> Steve_J you're at too much of a basic level - re-isntall
<ikonia_> install
<Don_Juan> how can I get the gigabit working on a thinkpad x60?
<Steve_J> then "init=/bin/basj
<Steve_J> then what
<TheLighty> hello all
<ikonia_> Steve_J re-install
<Pici> Steve_J: You want to boot now
<kontingenz> how to create a DVD image? I got File "size limit exceeded" with mkisofs -o /home/data/burn/bilder.iso -r -l -J -V Bilder-Backup-03.2007 /media/usbdisk/bilder/
<Steve_J> I want to leard please
<Steve_J> learn I mean
<bimberi> Steve_J: you don't need to do that.  Hit escape when Grub gives you the option and select recovery mode from the menu
<omeil> has anyone set up cdemu properly with the scripts? mine aren't workin
<TheLighty> how can I add addition IP's to the Ubuntu 6.10 server
<ikonia_> Steve_J you've been given the exit commands, boot in recovery mode and do password $your_user_name then it will reset your password
<Steve_J> ok bimbari
<Steve_J> so I hit recovery then what
<Pici> Steve_J: Just do a hard reboot to get out of there, it wont change the settings
<ikonia_> Steve_J your not listening
<Pici> ikonia_: He wants to learn, let him try
<ikonia_> Pici but he's not listening
<Steve_J> I am listening but this is all VERY VERY new to me
<Pici> ikonia_: Since he doesnt have anything installed, it wont hurt to mess it up
<ikonia_> Pici oooh agree with that
<Steve_J> I am trying to follow you all
<Don_Juan> I just got a x60 with ubuntu pre-installed but the gigabit connection seems to fail. Any hints?
<bimberi> Steve_J: if should boot to a command line with a # prompt
<ikonia_> Steve_J boot the box - on the grub menu select Recovery mode - then when you get a console prompt to "passwd $your_username" and it will reset the password to what you type
<ikonia_> bimberi excellent call on recovery mode
<Steve_J> ok, I think I understand I will try that now
<yrtw6er> Don jaun, what exactly is your hardware
<ailean> how do i install a true type font?
<Vaalth> Pici : how do i install those cd burning apps? i tried apt-get install but it couldnt find them
<Don_Juan> yrtw6er: can I type any commands to list it?
<TheLighty> how can I add addition IP's to the Ubuntu 6.10 server
<Pici> Vaalth: Which apps?
<yrtw6er> yes, try "lspci"
<ailean> !fonts
<Slart> ailean: isn't there something in the menues about fonts?
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ailean> Slart, yeah, but it lets you select them, not install them
<Vaalth> brasseros and gnomebaker
<ailean> Slart, i think i just have to shove it in a folder somewhere
<Vaalth> Pici : sorry, just noticed that was someone else that suggested it :P
<Vaalth> Slart : you know how i can install them?
<Pici> Vaalth: You'll need to enable the universe repositories, /msg ubotu universe for information how
<Don_Juan> yrtw6er: it says: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<bimberi> ikonia_: I should know it.  It was a recipe that I got into the Ubuntu Book! ;)
<Slart> ailean: there is a folder.. try typing fonts:/// in nautilus
<Slart> Vaalth: hmm.. hold on.. I'll check
<ikonia_> bimberi I would have gone the old root mouonting the file systems and editing the shadow file etc etc
<ikonia_> bimberi hence why I thought you made an excellent call
<eilker> suddenly i have no sound in pc....any help ?
<yrtw6er> ok...I'm sorry don't have any experience with anything Intel..
<vitorneves> hi there, Can someone help me with installing ubuntu on a sata 2 hard drive. The installation cannot recognize the hard drive
<ailean> Slart, thanks
<ikonia_> vitorneves its more likley it can't recognise the chipset the drive hangs off
<Slart> Vaalth: gnome baker is in the "Add/Remove Applications" thingy in the applications menu
<vitorneves> it's a new acerpower f6
<Slart> Vaalth: in accessories
<vitorneves> mandriva recognizes it
<omeil> vitorneves:have you tried changing the RAID setting to IDE in your BIOS if u have one that is
<vitorneves> but mandriva sucks
<ailean> Slart, got it - it's in through /usr/share/fonts
<ikonia_> vitorneves that doesn't mean ubuntu will but I take your point
<Slart> ailean: ah.. and you can just put your tff-files there?
<_james> hello i need help. .i just installed the crossover 6 final and i don't know hot to use it. what is the run command?
<TheLighty> how can I add addition IP's to the Ubuntu 6.10 server
<ikonia_> !crossover >_james
<Slart> _james: I think there is a crossover channel
<ailean> Slart, yep] 
<Slart> ailean: nice
<vitorneves> yes I've tried to change the bios but IDE option is not available (I think)
<ailean> Slart, there are different folders for different file types, so obviously just select the correct one - ttf in this case
<TheLighty> can anyone help, how do I add addition IP's to the Ubuntu 6.10 server
<eshaase> what gstreamer plugin is recommended to install for mp3 playback?
<Slart> ailean: ah.. I see it now.. yes
<omeil> vitorneves: better check. because if u can set the RAID to IDE it is supposed to work
<eshaase> seems like there are quite a few of them
<ikonia_> TheLighty add them in the gui or in the /etc/interfaces file
<omeil> because it will think its just a standard drive
<Vaalth> Slart : i dont see it in there
<Steve_J> Nearly have this sorted I think, does a password have to be a minimum length
<vitorneves> ok, thanks I will double check it
<Slart> Vaalth: hmm.. were you on 6.06? or 6.10?
<ikonia_> Steve_J type what you want, it will tell you if its unusable
<TheLighty> omeil I looked in there but not sure how to add
<Vaalth> im on 5.04 :/
<Vaalth> trying to burn 6.10 to a cd and install it
<eki1> nothing like thegood old days..;)
<Slart> Vaalth: ouch.. 5.04.. I wasn't even using linux back then.. =/..
<omeil> TheLighty: looked in where? the scripts? i got the script to show mount and unmount in my right click but they won't do anything :D
<quiet> Ubuntu has a nice big article in my newest Eweek. :)
<_james> Slart:  what is a crossover channel?
<TheLighty> sorry not you
<TheLighty> [ikonia_] 
<Slart> Vaalth: try "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker"
<Slart> _james: a irc-channel for crossover users.. like this is a channel for ubuntu users
<TheLighty> ikonia_ I have looked in there and not sure how to add the IP's
<Vaalth> i tried that :(
<quiet> i remember 5.04...
<ikonia_> TheLighty use the gui
<quiet> good times.
<TheLighty> I tried and could not access it by remote
<ikonia_> TheLighty use the /etc/interfaces file as a template and add new ip's
<Slart> Vaalth: now I'm beginning to understand why you were using cdrecord =)
<TheLighty> I only have remote access to it
<ikonia_> ok - so the /etc/interfaces file is what you need
<TheLighty> you have a link that shows examples
<quiet> oh... here's the web-based version of the article I was referring to. -  http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2098141,00.asp
<VII> Hiya
<Vaalth> at first i couldnt even get into x lol
<Slart> Vaalth: what is that version called? warty?
<VII> After Ive typed in my password on the login-screen, it gets black for a second, and then Im back at the login screen!
<Vaalth> hoary
<TheLighty> ikonia_ you have a link that would show examples of additional IP's
<ikonia_> TheLighty use the file as a template
<Vaalth> hm... someone said something about doing a console-based install
<Vaalth> is that the same as a regular install except without the gui?
<eki1> yes
<erUSUL> !alternate > Vaalth
<ikonia_> how strange I don't have an interfaces file on my laptop
<Slart> Vaalth: there's some alternatives.. cdrtoaster is one
<TheLighty> hmm
<Vaalth> ty :)
<ikonia_> TheLighty sorry it /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> Vaalth: I looked here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages and searched for burn.. there are lots of cd burning packages.. there's bound to be one that works
<VII> After Ive typed in my password on the login-screen, it gets black for a second, and then Im back at the login screen! I might add: I dont get an eroor message like when I enter the wrong info.
<eki1> VII:look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<ComputerHermit> !bastille
<ubotu> bastille: Security hardening tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.1-12 (edgy), package size 358 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<Steve_J> Its me again with lost password problem, I have done the exact commands you all gave me, the commands worked, in that is said my password was changed successfully, but when I go to log into Ubuntu it still says I have the wrong unsername or password, any other ideas (besides re-insal)
<finalbeta> You are sure your keyboard in in the same layout when you set up the password and when you are asked for it?
<Vaalth> hmm
<VII> ekil: ok
<Vaalth> i have an amd athlon 64
<ComputerHermit> sudo passwd root
<TheLighty> ikonia_ I have the first IP in there, but how do I add more IP's
<Vaalth> can i run the x86 version?
<calraith> What's the name of the executable used to launch the VNC / RDP client for remote desktop?
<VII> ekil: how do I do that from the logn screen?
<Slart> Vaalth: if it doesn't need any fancy libraries you usually can
<erstazi> if you are using letters and numbers (hopefully you are), make sure your num lock is on
<eki1> you can't....
<Steve_J> My keyboard setup should be the same I have not been able to login since install to change it
<eki1> go " ctrl+alt+f2"and log in from there
<Steve_J> and my chosen user name and pass are two simple words
<erstazi> character set?
<erstazi> what character set did you choose?
<Steve_J> unicode?
<eki1> V11 then look through that log for the problem
<varka> calraith: vncviewer <host>
<varka> calraith: vncviewer <host>:<display#>
<calraith> varka: that's not quite what I'm looking for.  The default install of Ubuntu / Gnome has a GUI for rdesktop and vnc combined into one app
<jaycie-away> can someone tell me what wireless card i can buy to use with edubuntu or ubuntu?
<calraith> just trying to figure out what to apt-get install on my ubuntu server to get that same app
<jaycie-away> i can't get usb wireless to work
<erstazi> did you try logging with root?
<Frost^-> Is there a utility for viewing applications I/O usage (like top but for I/O)?
<gordonjcp> jaycie-away: surprisingly enough, pretty much the cheapest card you can find...
<ikonia_> jaycie-away a supported one, check the hardware compatability lists and google
<eki1> jaycie: have you tryed ndiswrapper?
<jaycie-away> ikonia what do u mean.. list off the card itself?
<Steve_J> Okay I give up, I'm going to re-instal, thanks for all your help, at least I learned something new about Ubuntu
<erstazi> Steve_J
<eki1> sorry we couldn't help more
<gordonjcp> jaycie-away: cards based on the Ralink chipset *always* work
<erstazi> Steve_J: did you try logging with root?
<jaycie-away> eki1 o i have not.. i just use the usb adapter and so far didn't work
<ikonia_> jaycie-away there are hardware compatability lists for supported chipsets - buy a card with a supported chipset
<TheLighty> can someone help me with adding IP's to Unbuntu 6.10 server
<Steve_J> I tried the word "root" as the username but it would not allow me to use it
<gordonjcp> jaycie-away: atheros seems good too
<ikonia_> TheLighty I've told you what to do
<eki1> jaycie: if you are using x86 version of Ubuntu,Ndiswrapper is almostgarunteed to work..
<Frogzoo> TheLighty: virtual IPs or real interfaces?
<TheLighty> no you did not
<VII> eki1: what was the command to see the log again?
<TheLighty> I need an example
<ikonia_> eki1 is ndis that good these days
<arn_> Why "www.ubuntu.com" is not working?
<ikonia_> TheLighty there are examples in the file
<TheLighty> just saying add made the server not connect
<jaycie-away> gordonjcp is htat a card? atheros?
<eki1> gordon: negative, I've had nothing but trouble with the madwifi-ng
<ikonia_> TheLighty there are examples on google
<ComputerHermit> anyone here use bastille
<ikonia_> ComputerHermit on hupx - yes
<ikonia_> ComputerHermit hpux
<Selaiah> Hey there! SOUND QUESTION: I have a A8N-SLI with realtek onboard sound. It works out of the box with Edgy. However I'm using a X-FI Music on my Windows Partition now, which is sadly not supported under linux. Now I have the problem that my onboard sound does not work under Ubuntu anymore either! Seeing I don't want to have to unplug the X-FI everytime i log in ubuntu (wanting, and try to use it as main OS) I would greatly appreaciate if one of
<eki1> ikonia: it works everytime i've tried it...
<ComputerHermit> Iam getting a error message
<ikonia_> eki1 sounds like its moved on a lot
<TheLighty> Frogzoo they are real IP's
<VII> eki1: what was the command to see the log again?
<ikonia_> TheLightyhe means virtual on a nic or on a real nic
<Don_Juan> when I say: lsmod | grep e1000 is says: e1000   124440   0
<Steve_J> erstazi : I tried the word "root" as the username but itwould not allow me to use it
<eki1> "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<jaycie-away> x86 i don't even knwo what that is.. im not good at pc stuff just don't like windows lol
<TheLighty> real
<ikonia_> Steve_J just re-install
<eki1> yes... root login is disabled by default
<ikonia_> TheLighty google for the interfaces file - or use the examples in the file
<ikonia_> TheLighty there should be examples in the file if it is on the network
<jaycie> the pc is an older dell
<VII> eki1: th
<erstazi> Steve_J: I would re-install
<VII> thx
<Steve_J> ye looks like it
<gordonjcp> jaycie: atheros is the name of a chipset inside a card, as is Atmel
<Steve_J> thanks for all your help
<eki1> yeah....reinstall(sounds like windows..haha)
<Steve_J> good day to you all
<dyrne> Selaiah: might work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366662
<jaycie> ok gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> jaycie: lots of manufacturers use the same chips in their cards
<erstazi> don't get me started about M$
<Selaiah> Will have a look thanks Dyrne.
<erstazi> Steve_J: No problem
<jaycie> does anyone here use usb wireless with ubuntu?
<jaycie> i will be glad to buy an internal card if that simplifies things
<ComputerHermit> funny realy
<ikonia_> jaycie I personally don't like them and I think the drivers are weak as a general rule of thumb
<erstazi> ikonia_: agreed
<olofant> searching person with gnome & ethernet per Router
<jaycie> ikonia thats y i will buy the card but wanted to know a brand thats tested and i will have to buy online
<Selaiah> jaycie: I bought a WRT54GL router and flashe dit with a special firmware. Its now working as a wireless bridge with my main router. TO go on online now all i have to do is plug in my comp with an ethernet cable to router2 :D
<Selaiah> Thats how i circumvent ALL the linux wlan troubles, ive had before with internal cards.
<Selaiah> :D
<ph8> hey guys! I just tried to install edgy-386 on a mate's machine, and it gets 'logical block' errors on /dev/hda - which stops the installer starting - any idea how to combat this? Already unplugged all USB (bar keyboard/mouse) in case that was a problem
<Frogzoo> TheLighty: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<erstazi> what firmware did you use?
<Selaiah> dd-wrt
<olofant> someone here with ethernet per router?
<erstazi> ty
<jaycie> i can't plug in.. i have to use wireless and i talked to linksys and they don't support any cards i think
<fnf> ph8: are you sure the HDD is working ?
<Selaiah> Why do you HAVE to us ewireless Jaycie?
<ikonia_> jaycie thats why I told you to searc for hardware compatible lists to show the cards
<Selaiah> ive read good results from ppl with netgear WPN111 or something
<jaycie> Selaiah router is upstairs and this ubuntu pc will be downstairs
<Selaiah> yes Jaycie thats why i suggested buying a 2nd router ;P read again please
<jaycie> 2nd router?
<Selaiah> you basicly connect both routers wirelessly, and put the 2nd next to your comp.
<jaycie> hm
<Selaiah> then you connect ur pc with ethernet to the 2nd router
<ikonia_> or just by a repeater
<Selaiah> that way you have to make NO setup at all.
<ikonia_> which is a bit of kit designed for that purpose
<eki1> or you could get one of those gaming adapters...
<Caithness> where is xchat's userlist?
<ikonia_> Caithness you hover over it
<Caithness> i'm using 2.6.6 on edgy
<ph8> fnf: Windows boots off it
<erstazi> can I submit a link to jaycie?
<ph8> fnf: Although that could mean anything :-)
<jaycie> yes plz do erstazi
<Caithness> hover over which now?
<erstazi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DD-WRT
<jaycie> i hate to buy another router.. linux does not make it so simple for newbies lol
<ph8> i'm about to try feisty herd 5 - desktop - but do you think that will fix it?
<erstazi> jaycie: that was the quickest thing I found
<blue|palm> help: I left my kubuntu pc on last night while it was downloading a torrent, and at about 3:pm today i tried to resume using it but kde froze. I then reset my x server with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and now i cant login using kdm anymore. kdm starts and I can enter my username and password, but when i hit enter the screen goes black and kdm just restarts
<Caithness> u'm used to using xchat aqua where the userlist is on the right
<erstazi> linux does, its community
<Caithness> but there's nothing there in the ubuntu version i just installed
<fnf> ph8: it sometimes is caused by non-standard/bad drive controller. Just to be sure, add "hda=noprobe" to the kernel parameters or unplug your HDD to see if it works.
<Selaiah> buying a new router is not significiently more epxneisve than buying a proper wlan card tho Jaycie :D
<pubo> hi all
<ph8> cheers
<blue|palm> hi all, what can i do if kdm just restarts when i try to log in?
<erstazi> jaycie, Selaiah is correct, some routers are pretty inexpensive now
<Selaiah> the Wlan card that I read the most positive results about in regards to compatibility was 45 euro here in germany. The Router thats flashable with flexible linux Firmware was 60 euro :P
<eki1> blue|plam : "ctrl+alt+f2" and log in there
<fnf> blue|palm: no experience with KDE, but you couls try logging in as other user.
<pubo> anybody knows any program like Flashget where I could limit the downloads velocity?? Thx
<ikonia_> blue|palm possibly out of disk space in your home dir or no write support
<arn_> is there any file transferring program for ubuntu? i mean "winscp" type program that will connect to server using as a SSH client
<ikonia_> arn_ scp
<arn_> ok
<blue|palm> eki1, my flgrx drivers screws up the CTRL+ALT+F terminals
<Selaiah> jaycie: And just remember. once its running its running. Mac OS, Windows, Linux, new kernal reinstall.. its all running, you never have to install wpa supplicant or enter any passwords again or worry about drivers. All you need is onboard ethernet. :D
<eki1> really? doesn't do that for me...
<blue|palm> ikonia_, thanks
<erstazi> Selaiah: I have seen your set up before but I have never attempted it. I shall try it this weekend.
<blue|palm> ikonia_, I am low on disk space at present
<ikonia_> blue|palm thats one of the most common causes.
<erstazi> Selaiah: is it secure?
<blue|palm> ikonia_ I had no idea thanks again
<eki1> what about under session in KDM, select "console login"
<Caithness> ikonia_, i don't know what i'm supposed to be hovering over; the channel tab?
<Selaiah> Yeah i can definately recommend it erstazi. I have installed it at a friends and hes running 3 consoles and a comp on it now with good results to throughput and ping
<blue|palm> eki1, i can get to a console login
<eki1> ok.... then log in there...
<blue|palm> eki1, ill just delete some junk :)
<ikonia_> Caithness you hover over it right click and there is something that says list users or show users
<eki1> ok
<ikonia_> I don't have xchat at the moment so can't check
<Selaiah> erstazi: the maximum encryption u can do with wireless bridge is WPA/AES and with cliennt bridge its WPA2/AES. Thats as secure as it gets.
<pubo> please, I', trying to find a flashget like program which I can limit the download velocity. Anybody knows one??
<blue|palm> eki1, if that is the problem
<eki1> could very easily be...
<erstazi> Selaiah: does the firmware have MAC address allowance?
<blue|palm> thanks and bye
<TheLighty> [Frogzoo]  thanx
<Selaiah> yes although I do generally not recommend using mac address allownace at all Erstazi
<fnf> pubo: wget
<erstazi> I like the most restrictive enviroment :)
<Selaiah> There is no security gain from it. Much better to use a proper 63 letter long pre-shared key and WPA or WPA2
<eki1> can you do that with wget?
<jaycie> erstazi do u use this wireless?
<fnf> eki1: yup
<eki1> oh...i'll have to try that
<pubo> fnf, can I limit the velocity of the downloads with wget??
<azathoth> how can i change the output on my soundcard? the sound is currently coming out of a different socket than i want it to...
<erstazi> encryption is great, but for quick setups and what not, its great
<fnf> pubo: you can pass --limit-rate to it, man for more info
<arn_> ikonia, scp is having any GUI, is any software that have GUI and i can use to transfer file and folder to server?
<erstazi> jaycie: use what wireless?
<Selaiah> Its easy for people to "emulate" as in fake their MAC address. And Mac address allowance is the work of the devil with a huge number of reported issues. I'm really hesitant about it.
<jaycie> the url u sent me.. do u use what is on there>
<eki1> arn_ are you using kubuntu?
<pubo> fnf, great!! thanks!!
<ikonia_> arn_ if you want ssh/scp - not that I'm aware of, for ftp you could try gftp
<weatherman> one last try :) does anybody know how to assign an ip adress to a server in a private network?
<arn_> eki1, i am using ubuntu
<eki1> oh..ok..
<eki1> kubuntu's konqueror does a nice job of ssh remote folders
<erstazi> Selaiah, maybe, I know it can be emulated.
<ArCHoNKoG> Does anyone here had Creative Vision M 60, working on Ubuntu Edgy amd64. If so how because i have been reading for about 2 hours on forums.
<eki1> you can probably just go get konqueror...
<fnf> weatherman: setup a static network config
<dyrne> weatherman: do you mean simply static address instead of dhcp?
<ph8> flf: It boots with noprobe, but drops straight out to command-line - presumably because it has no local hard drives to install to (?)
<ph8> where do i go from there?
<eki1> ArCHoNKoG: you have to use MTP
<ph8> would an alternate work better?
<jaycie> erstazi so i need to download something there is what i think?
<erstazi> jaycie: wikipedia provides links to
<fnf> ph8: no, it should run GNOME even if you have no drive, what does it say on the console ?
<erstazi> jaycie: http://dd-wrt.com is the correct place to find about the firmware and download
<jaycie> ok i will check it more. tahnks alot *s*
<jaycie> have u used this?
<eki1> a gaming adaptor might be easier...
<Selaiah> im using it atm
<weatherman> dyrne , fnf: I know very little about networking, but I suppose a static address is what I need (I'm just setting up nfs between pc and laptop). How do I configure the static address?
<ph8> fnf: some errors about not finding /dev/root or similar
<erstazi> jaycie, don't thank me, thank Selaiah
<ArCHoNKoG> eki1, Which version, i just installed libmtp2_0.0.18-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<eki1> I don't know..... but I was researching it for a freind
<Ayabara> I'm trying to set up automounting at work. 1. in which file do I set nisdomainname? 2. how can I make sure that /home is not automounted?
<jaycie> ah ok gthsnks Selaiah
<Selaiah> np :D
<fnf> weatherman: to save the fuss, you may go to Administration-->Network and work from there
<Selaiah> Ahwell I'll try booting my ubuntu now to see if i can fix this soundcard problem. BB soon :D
<jaycie> glad yall r here to help.. bye for now
<eki1> ybe
<fnf> ph8: there's no such device though. Does unplugging the HDD help ?
<dyrne> weatherman: well a one time connect would be like: sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101   and thats it. to setup perm youll edit interfaces file like gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces    but you can do all that through gui though im not familiar with gnome tools
<erstazi> Thank you Selaiah, I have heard of people before installing DSL on a router
<Caithness> aha, it was there all along, it was just so skinny i couldn't see it
<dyrne> weatherman: what fnf said :)
<ph8> fnf: I haven't opened up the box - i think my friend would be averse to it :)
<Selaiah> :D the DD-wrt firmware is clearly a great piece of coding. Its making my life so much easier
<eki1> last time I checked it was a big pain... festy should have native support though
<ph8> could it be a case of an fsck being needed on the drive? (or the windows equivalent)
<Selaiah> anyway BB and thanks for the nice chat!
<fnf> ph8: in which case I have no idea, it could be a kernel mis-configuration but most likely caused by the drive. What Ubuntu version is it anyway ?
<azathoth> anyoen know how i can change my soundcard output? the sound is currently coming out of the wrong socket... i want to change from the subwoofer output to the main front output...
<azathoth> i can't see it in any configuration dialog
<weatherman> dyrne: hmm I just have fluxbuntu on the server, is it hard to edit /etc/network/interfaces manually?
<eki1> no...its not..
<eki1> ^^to weather man.. sorry
<fnf> ph8: Ubuntu under Feisty makes no attempt to automount the partitions, so any bad sectors or screwed FAT would no raise such error.
<spinz8r> there is sneak preview on herd 5. go to osnews
<ikonia_> why ?
<ikonia_> just install it
<spinz8r> ooops sorry wrong post
<_Rappy_> I'm trying to use wget to get all the stuff in a dir, but it noes not seem to be possible. Anyone knows how to make this work?
<ikonia_> its not "sneaky" you can download it
<dyrne> weatherman: no very straight forward. im not familiar with the syntax offhand but a quick google search should show you. (im not on ubuntu right now)
<dyrne> weatherman: then just sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<weatherman> tnx everybody, I found a couple of howtos and I'll try them out now
<rafa> hello friends
<rafa> good morning
<rafa> my name is rafa
<Rebecca> hey, how do i restart my usb sub system? lsusb completely freezes (kill -9 fails to terminate it). and auto mount doesn't work.
<lava-head> Hi everyone, I need some help on a tricky problem.
<eshaase> anyone here have bmpx working in feisty?
<AngryElf_> Did somebody break php5/apache2 last night?
<pierrelux> Rebecca: you can unload a module with rmmod
<Rebecca> pierrelux: then reload without rebooting?
<noe> hi, is there somebody from Russia?
<Lynoure> lava-head: What kind of tricky problem? Mindreading in too tricky for me :)
<Lynoure> !ru | noe
<ubotu> noe:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<AngryElf_> I can't apt-get upgrade/exit
<marsan> hello. i got a printer problem, after i innstalled Ubuntu 6.10 again i cant seem to get my printer to work (Epson stylus c66). I can see my printer in lsusb but the gnome-cups program cant find its location. any tips?
<VII> Help. WHen I login I get sent back to the login screen. Really confusing.
<Rebecca> pierrelux: do you know what module in particular i should be rm-ing? given my system sees my hdd + my usb both as scsi devices i don't want to make a mistake here
<lava-head> My problem is with an s3virge video card.
<pierrelux> Rebecca: just reboot if you can, and it will be fine I guess if it's just bad mount/umount
<dyrne> marsan: im not familiar with gnome-cups but 127.0.0.1:631 in a browser and a search of linuxprinting.org is how i usually set one up
<Rebecca> pierrelux: rebooting isn't an option at the moment.. otherwise i would have done so
<Rebecca> :)
<marsan> thanks dyrne!
<Industrial> What do I open .rar files with on *nix?
<erUSUL> !rar > Industrial
<Industrial> ta
<Industrial> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<lava-head> Anyone help me with my video card problem?
<Industrial> cheers
<TangledUpInBlue> I am having a probem with my dual boot Win2k/ubuntu 6.10.  I had Ubuntu do the partioning, then installed ubuntu. Did the updates.  booted back to win 2000, it did an automatic chkdsk and everything was ok.  I then rebooted and wanted to go to Ubuntu again and it almost get up to the point where the menu comes up where I can select Win 2k or ubuntu to boot.  before I can see a menu it just...
<TangledUpInBlue> ...reboots again and again and again
<Rebecca> pierrelux: rmmod usb_storage seems to have frozen..
<pierrelux> is edgy back-compatible with some dapper packages ? http://monotone.ca/downloads/0.28/monotone_0.28-dapper0.1_i386.deb is only available for dapper. Does Ubuntu provide an out-of-the box solution to upgrade dependencies inside this package ?
<VII> Help. WHen I login I get sent back to the login screen. Really confusing.
<Lynoure> lava-head: What kind of problem you have with it?
<lava-head> Lynoure: I am getting strange artifacts and colour smears when displaying some images, otherwise it is fine. Realplayer for example gives me lots of green rectangles. I have some screenshots if you would like to see. A lot of windows like this one are fine.
<Lynoure> lava-head: Which version of ubuntu you are using?
<dyrne> VII: are there any other user accounts? two things to do: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then 'sudo adduser' whatever name and pass once thats done check hd space by 'df -h' see if / is full.   then alt-crtl-f7 and try to login with the new user. if that works its just a straight forward profile issue easy to fix. if youre out of space on / youll need to free some up. it could be other things also
<lava-head> Edgy.
<VII> dyrne, I have alot of space, also, I dont get any error message, like when I type in the wrong password.
<VII> this started after I ran "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fluppet> the sys admin hasn't written a name on the new printer in my computer room, so I don't know what to call it when using lpr -Plaser???, is there any way of finding out what it is called?
<dyrne> VII: so x isnt configured correctly. just alt-ctrl-f2 and login and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   again. make sure you choose vesa as driver then just defaults or whatever for everything else
<epignosis> when i try to configure amarok in ubuntu i get this error " Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!" , i have already tried to install the libqt-mt-dev package from synaptic, unfortunately it cannot install.  does anyone have any suggestion in this matter?
<minimec> hi... Just a software question. I always used realplayer 10. Is it still worth using it, or do the standard video player do a good job on real-files?
<Guerrand> fluppet: see if you can get to the printers menu system ... if they havent already locked it out you can print a configuration page through the menu and get the name
<dyrne> VII: or you can use nano to edit the file like sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  if youre comfortable doing that
<bna31> buntu
<lava-head> Lynoure: I have put a note about it on the forum. You can see it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379174.
<VII> dyrne, yes, it was set to "nv" before, which would alow me to get to the login screen. I got a monitor error instead. So I change dto vesa, and now I get to the login screen, but I cant login. I just get sent back to the login screen.
<dyrne> VII: once reconfigure is done youll sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   to have it read the new file
<VII> dyrne: which WOULDNT allow me
<b0ri5> how do I test if my Nvidia card is working?
<bna31> help needed... unable to update to latest x11-common (herd5)
<eshaase> anyone have any luck with bmpx in feisty?
<IdleOne> bna31, change your sources.list to archive.ubuntu.com ( remove the country code )
<dyrne> VII: hmm if youre already having this much trouble might as well just try and install nvidida drivers.
<fluppet> Guerrand: thanks, I'll try that
<bna31> thanks... i'll try
<b0ri5> is there a cmd to test the nvidia drivers?
<Jowi> bna31, (feisty support in #ubuntu+1)
<IdleOne> bna31, Feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> Jowi, plus 1 for you :P
* Jowi wins
<Jowi> heh
<riaal> is it possible to connect to a network or just list (etc.) whit kismet?
<b0ri5> I installed the Nvidia drivers, and now I need to test to make sure they're working. How do I do this??
<VII> dyrne, Im gonna give it another shot, will probably be back in 5 mins :P
<dyrne> b0ri5: sudo apt-get install tremulous :)
<omegabeta> Question : I want to rysnc an iso from* a server to my home dir, whats the comand to do this
<qsrv> hi
<IdleOne> bna31, the reason for that is apperently not all the repos have the new updated package. should be uploaded to other repos soon I would think
<qsrv> I've got a question regarding cd and dvd burning
<b0ri5> I get this:
<b0ri5> E: Couldn't find package tremulous
<Lynoure> lava-head: I do not think I have any ideas you have not already tried.
<IdleOne> b0ri5, you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<fluppet> Guerrand: Hmm, I printed the config pages (2), but there doesn't seem to be a name on them... it has a protocal information section which has host name as pr-15, but, but I don't think that's the printer name...
<qsrv> Some applications (like nero for windows) can write to a dvd or cdr without creating an image on the hard drive beofre that. Are there any linux applications, capable of this?
<IdleOne> !repos | b0ri5 enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> b0ri5 enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<minimec> qsrv: Maybe k3b, but I am not sure
<lava-head> Lynoure: Drat! Do you think it is a faulty xserver package or could it be one of the graphics libraries?
<b0ri5> yes, how would I have installed the drivers in the first place? But do I have to enable for ALL of the channels?
<dyrne> b0ri5: i was sort of kidding trem is a 3d shooter game.  glxgears in terminal will tell you
<Lynoure> lava-head: You could try reconfiguring or reinstalling the packages. Do you have the artifacts outside video streams?
<bobslaede> i love how the evolution team has "irc meetings weekly" and "everybody is welcome to join", but theres no irc server listed...
<omeil> is there anyway to stop wine from only loading half a program? itsl ike i get a boarder and a blank screen
<b0ri5> I am a newbie to linux, so I don't know the cmd's
<Lynoure> lava-head: (oh, seems that you do)
<dyrne> anyone remember flag for fps on glxgears?
<IdleOne> b0ri5, hehe sorry I thought you just wanted to install the game didnt realise it was to test 3d
<b0ri5> I also might want a game for linux. Didn't know they existed.
<omegabeta> Question : I want to rysnc an iso from* a server to my home dir, whats the comand to do this
<IdleOne> b0ri5, but if apt-get isnt finding the package then you dont seem to have enable universe and multiverse
<ke-> b0ri5, WoW or Enemy Territory :)
<b0ri5> I have enabled them for Ubuntu Binary
<b0ri5> can I get a pirated Linux version of WoW?
<dyrne> b0ri5: look at tremulous or enemy terr for fps and wesnoth is nice kind of like the old might and magic
<IdleOne> b0ri5, follow that link ubotu gave you and follow the instructions... your going to need to do it anyway
<lmg> hello there. I have a problem booting any kernel newer than 2.6.20-6-generic (which works fine). it freezes after detecting USB devices.
<Guerrand> fluppet: you might find that the printer has been ip locked ... I would tell you to do a pingsweep .. but chances are you admins wouldnt appreciate it
<b0ri5> running that "glxgears" cmd I get the gear animation. Does that mean the card is working?
<Lynoure> lava-head: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-95531.html sounds possibly related
<lsdr> quit
<lsdr> \quit
<lava-head> Lynoure: Yes, but only on certain images like the ubuntu support page header or the progressive download bar of firefox. I had a series of vertical lines down my Enlightenment WM screen, but my Icewm screen is normal. I suspect it has something to do with overlay effects.
<Selaiah> How can i select a different default audio player?
<pierrelux> b0ri5: please go away if you want to do illegal stuff
<IdleOne> hehe quit \quit ] quit errr where is that / key again
<omegabeta> ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-dvd/ - how do I rsync this directory? (as in download its conetents) ?
<b0ri5> I thought linux is for hackers and people who want to pirate stuff
<dyrne> b0ri5: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark  should give frames per sec
<IdleOne> b0ri5, we dont provide support for software cracking/hacking or anything like that
<IdleOne> b0ri5, you thought wrong
<b0ri5> just asking.
<dyrne> b0ri5: linux is what you use when you get tired of having to break the law just to use your computer
<lmg> do failed attempts to boot a kernel get logged? and if so, where to?
<`nicola> guys when I start ubuntu I have this error http://pastebin.ca/386312
<IdleOne> b0ri5, Ubuntu is what you use when you want to learn how to be free again
<`nicola> gnome-panel fails to load
<dyrne> b0ri5: and for cracking wep and stuff :)
<IdleOne> dyrne, :P lol
<b0ri5> I bought windows server corp. for $4 outside but I hated it so I decided to use Ubuntu.
<yaman> hi every one i am having too many problems trying to make my modem work any help ?? my mode is ali(asus laptop)
<IdleOne> !modem > yaman
<omegabeta> ftp://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-dvd/ - how do I rsync this directory? (as in download its conetents) ?
<perplexity> omegabeta: you could use the mirror command in lftp as a start
<b0ri5> I don't get the fps using the cmd: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<IdleOne> omegabeta, tried clicking on the link?
<K3nto> bori5: welcome to the good side
<VII> dyrne: didnt work. still cant login
<erUSUL> b0ri5: try 'glxgears -printfps'
<b0ri5> This is the first time I'm not using pirated software in my life.
<VII> ANyone nkow why I get sent back to the login screen when I login???
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. how to install printer driver? im using laser printer xerox phaser 3121
<`nicola> guys when I start ubuntu gnome-panel keeps crashing  http://pastebin.ca/386312
<dyrne> b0ri5: glxgears -printfps  try that
<IdleOne> !printer > KeeNaF
<b0ri5> I'm never going back to Windows
<IdleOne> !offtopic > b0ri5
<VII> neither am I, if only I could login :D
<omegabeta> IdleOne: they screw up unless they are rsynced, trust me - ive downloaded 25 gigs trying
<KeeNaF> IdleOne .. what does !printer mean??? I dont get it
<IdleOne> KeeNaF, you should have a window/tab from ubotu look at it
<b0ri5> I get around ~220FPS, is that ok?
<Pici> KeeNaF: See the private message from ubotu
<kristofer_> I just installed nss-mdns... I can ping the apt repositories, but apt can't resolve any hostnames. got any ideas?
<Pici> b0ri5: glxgears is not a benchmark
<b0ri5> where do I get legal benchmarking tools?
<KeeNaF> IdleOne: ok ..
<kristofer_> as if there are illegal benchmarking tools
<dyrne> b0ri5: but thats low.  google glxgears fps for an idea of what to expect.  if you installed nvidida though you whould have a nvidia splash screen when x starts
<Selaiah> automatix webby down for everyone?
<Selaiah> :D
<shigutso> is it true that MS Office 2007 will read all OpenOffice documents, like .odt, etc?
<Pici> !automatix | Selaiah
<ubotu> Selaiah: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<b0ri5> It's weird. I also got 2200FPS later on
<bronze_0_1> shigutso: no
<bronze_0_1> shigutso: not that I've heard.
<bronze_0_1> shigutso: but there are people working on plug-ins for MS-office that will do that.
<IdleOne> shigutso, would be nice . but OpenOffice for windows works with MS office
<Selaiah> Pici: I didn't ask for support. I just asked about the website :P !apache ? :P
<shigutso> bronze_0_1, oh... :/... it's because i've read in a magazine about linux here
<dyrne> b0ri5: install some 3d games in synaptic and play around
<shigutso> IdleOne, yeah, but MS Office can't read .odt documents...
<bronze_0_1> shigutso: as being a feature of MS-office or as being a third party add-in?
<IdleOne> shigutso, well that's MS fault
<Hitman079> O.S.R-open source revenge http:\\www.nuxil.blogspot.com
<Pici> Selaiah: I know, I'm just posting the caveat
<KeeNaF> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XeroxPrinters ,, what is dmesg???
<b0ri5> doesn't make sense. At first I got 2200 then 220FPS all the time.
<shigutso> bronze_0_1, being a feature of MS Office.. because a lot of governments are changing all of it's documents do the OpenOffice format, because it is better than MSOffice format
<`nicola> guys when I start ubuntu gnome-panel keeps crashing  http://pastebin.ca/386312
<Tux> hey guys, I have a problem, I want to install vm client on my linux distro ( ubuntu ) so that I can remote with vm server
<tarelerulz> I don't have working cd drive and I do have usb hard drive how would I install ubuntu ?
<K3nto> !benchmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !install > tarelerulz
<roland__> help i installed Transgaming Cedega on ubuntu 6.10 (version 5.2 cedega) and its all ok until i get to the system checks to see if my pc can run games then when i click video test it fails and it locks up my system only way to come back is to hard shutdown.why is this happening ? i have ati radeon 9550 and i installed the ati proprietary drivers and in my xorg.conf it shows as module "ati"
<Tux> but I dont know how to install vm client on linux ?
<bronze_0_1> shigutso: I really dont think its a feature of MS-office. I thinks its an add in, but I can be wrong.
<tarelerulz> I want to install it on the computer with out working cd rom drive
<bobslaede> can anybody recomend a *good* CalDav client?
<VII> Anyone know why I get sent back to the login screen when I login???
<shigutso> bronze_0_1, hmm ok... thanks for the information  :D
<b0ri5> how do I install superkaramba?
<Guido93> Hi , Im Italian. I've a problem with installation of Ubuntu. When i starting the installation in my old laptop , Ubuntu says me "Need BIOS Update". How can i update BIOS if i can't install none system operative? Excuse for my bad english.. Someone can help me?
<IdleOne> !it | Guido93
<Guerrand> shigutso: it IS only an addon ... MS contributed some code or somesuch to a sourceforge project to assist them ... in reality they didnt do anything, but atleast this way they can claim to the gov's that they are implimenting it
<ubotu> Guido93: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bobslaede> Guido93: i think theres an #ubuntu-it channel
<bobslaede> oh :P
<Guido93> Thank's :)
<`nicola> Guido93, you don't need os to install bios
<Guido93> My english was very bad!
<`nicola> btw join italian channel
<Pici> Guido93: No, it wasnt that bad!
<Guerrand> shigutso; and the add-on doesnt work very well .. it can open OK .. but since it is lacking the specs for MS office it really is hit-and-miss
<quiet> Guido93, you seen like you speak good English... but if you'remore comfortable with italian, there is #ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> Guido93, your english is fine but I thought that maybe it would be easier for you to understand in Italian
<Guido93> IdleOne , quiet , Pici: Ok! I am there :)
<IdleOne> 
<shigutso> Guerrand, oh.. what a piece of crap then :P... but at least it is a begining...
<TangledUpInBlue>  am having a probem with my dual boot Win2k/ubuntu 6.10. I had Ubuntu do the partioning, then installed ubuntu. Did the updates. booted back to win 2000, it did an automatic chkdsk and everything was ok. I then rebooted and wanted to go to Ubuntu again and it almost get up to the point where the menu comes up where I can select Win 2k or ubuntu to boot. before I can see a menu it just...
<TangledUpInBlue> ...reboots again and again and again
<roland__> help i installed Transgaming Cedega on ubuntu 6.10 (version 5.2 cedega) and its all ok until i get to the system checks to see if my pc can run games then when i click video test it fails and it locks up my system only way to come back is to hard shutdown.why is this happening ? i have ati radeon 9550 and i installed the ati proprietary drivers and in my xorg.conf it shows as module "ati"
<The_Noob_Ninja> anyone available to help with additional hd install issues?
<shadow_18pollin> hiii
<Guerrand> shigutso: MS is trying to delay the implimentation of odf so that they can push their own format ... until someone kills off m$'s chances of that they will still simply toy around with odf
<shadow_18pollin> whats up
<tarelerulz> any of you guys see black arrow on konqueror with white x on it that lets you searh fast
<b0ri5> ok, I installed superkaramba and ran it. It opened, but I got errror msgs in the prompt. Is this normal?
<devilsreject> what up all
<ekimus> any suggestions on a lightweight smtp command line mailer (i.e. sendmail replacement)?
<shigutso> Guerrand, damn... I have MS >=/... but, as the governments are changing to ODF, MS won't have choice :D
<b0ri5> it says it failed to open input device. What is this and is it normal??
<bobslaede> ekimus: i think theres a new sendmail in qmail or courier
<`nicola> does anyone read what I write ?
<The_Noob_Ninja> @ nicola: yep :)
<`nicola> thanks The_Noob_Ninja
<`nicola> guys when I start ubuntu gnome-panel keeps crashing  http://pastebin.ca/386312
<roland__> i installed cedega and it fails on video test locking up my system can anyone sugest me a solution? i have ati radeon 9550 and ati driver
<roland__> worked fine on kubuntu 6.10
<ekimus> bobslaede: no I don't want a full mailserver i just need something that forwards mails to my mailserver (which is postfix). but there are just too many out there and I don't know how well supported they are
<b0ri5> has anyone here installed superkaramba??
<DaneliF> Yeah
<b0ri5> when i run it in prompt, are those error msgs normal?
<`nicola> roland__, try #cedega
<DaneliF> Ati 9550, Ubuntu orginal driver is better then Ati's own
<Guerrand> shigutso: if the governements can all legislate odf then your right .. eitherway if m$ loses their proprietary formats then they will be at serious risk of losing the market .... this is how they built their empire and I seriously doubt they are going to die quietly
<bobslaede> ekimus: then i can't help, sorry :P
<b0ri5> it said failed to open device, but superkaramba ran anyway
<Syco_> Hi guys, I seem to be having a odd 3d problem.  I can only seem to play any 3d games after a fresh reboot.  Be it ET for linux or WoW through both Cadega or Wine, with ET it runs very slow after the pc has been up and being used for an hour or more, with WoW it just wont open.  Does anyone have any ideas on what could be causing it?
<DaneliF> sudo dokg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Syco_> but they both run fine after a fresh boot
<VII> Anyone know why I get sent back to the login screen when I login??? Sorry if I re-post to often. :x
<b0ri5> it said cmd not found
<lava-head> Lynoure: Thanks for your interest. I haven't found much else to go on. I'll restart and see what happens. Thanks.
<Guerrand> Syco_ : to me it seems like you have a memory leak .... although saying that I have no idea how to help :P
<shigutso> Guerrand, yeah, they are bad but not stupid... but maybe one day (not too far hehe) ODT and DOC will be fully compatible
<Syco_> Guerrand: haha, yeah..  Google also has no idea how to help it seems :(
<Syco_> Is there any way I can check for a memory leak?
<Zaggynl> When I open a file with VLC, then close it, the sound keeps playing, unless I kill the process wxvlc
<Zaggynl> Ubuntu 6.06
<Guerrand> Syco_; try shutting down any unncessary services/apps ... then bring them back up one by one .... eventually you should findout what program is causing the leak .... otehrwise you could prolly just look at the resource list and see who is eating all your memory when you cant play games
<crash_> i have a serious problem
<Syco_> in the task manager type thing Firefox is using the highest amount (100mb) but I have 2gig and apparantly only 400mb is being used thus far
<crash_> i did a rm -R /etc/
<dyrne> crash_: thats a problem :)
<Pici> crash_: thats quite a problem
<gordonjcp> Syco_: you're not using anything odd like Beryl that might be getting in the way
<gordonjcp> are you?
<crash_> how can I undelete it
<gordonjcp> crash_: you can't
<Pici> crash_: a time machine?
<Syco_> gordonjcp: I installed Beryl recently but don't have it running at the moment.  But I don't think that's the problem as I've had this issue since I first installed Ubuntu (so a month or so before Beryl)
<Guerrand> shigutso: noticing alot of noise in the media about googles premium services ... if google is upto the hype i seriously think they can throw m$ out of the market .... and honestly as long as google supports open standards i would throw my weight behind them ... they are about the only one that can take on m$
<gordonjcp> Syco_: hm, and you've got glx working properly?
<b0ri5> what superkaramba theme displays sys info like cpu load, etc.? Is beryl a theme?
<gordonjcp> crash_: there isn't really an undelete
<dyrne> crash_: maybe you could do a dpkg-reconfigure on ever one of your packages.. im not familiar with debian system enough to know though
<Lord_Vader> if I did a bad poweroff (not letting linux unmount all the drives etc etc) and during the next bootup linux checks the filesystems and says it's ok. can I be absolutely sure that no data loss has occurred?
<gordonjcp> dyrne: where would dpkg get its configuration from?
<Syco_> gordonjcp: well, it seems to be after a fresh boot..  websites I've read that had "do this to see if glx is working" and have followed the directions have come back positive
<roland__> what was the other driver module named (for ati card) coming with Xorg ?
<gordonjcp> Syco_: can you pin it down to any specific thing that stops it working?
<crash_> do ext2 undelete tools work?
<Guerrand> gordonjcp: is it possible to have a memory leak taking the ram from the gfx card?
<gordonjcp> Guerrand: doubt it
<dyrne> gordonjcp: i cant be bothered with the details!
<eegresso> some from Brasil ?
<Guerrand> gordonjcp: yeah hadnt heard of it either .... : /
<IdleOne> besides bluefish and nvu any other apps I can try out?
<Syco_> gordonjcp: No..  I might try some tests over the next few days.. ie, fresh boot and not open anything for a few hours then try launching something.. then try opening one program at a time I have running normally... I haven't done this yet though so no I can't pinpoint it atm
<Pici> !br | eegresso
<ubotu> eegresso: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<gordonjcp> Syco_: also, you might try running ps and see if that shows anything that shouldn't be there
<shigutso> Guerrand, yea me too... well, google's programs aren't opensource at all, but they prefer to use opensource formats... and yea, I think too that google is the only one that can beat MS
<dyrne> crash_: maybe someone could tar their /etc for you but id consider a reinstal after backing up /home
<Syco_> gordonjcp: heh, I haven't used Linux for years.. I don't think I'd know what should and shouldn't be there..
<tarelerulz> unlesl google comes out with an Os they are going to have to do alot to beat ms
<erstazi> MS definately fears google so much that they are "supposively" going to have web applications
<dyrne> crash_: there will be much messyness
<crash_> crap, i had a lot of custom config in there
<Syco_> Should firefox with only two tabs open really be using 100mb of memory?
<crash_> its a server
<nosrednaekim> they don't need to some out with an OS... just look at the FAA
<Guerrand> shigutso: i honestly dont mind that google isnt opensource .... the fact that they adhere to open standards is all i could ask from a company .. that they are fighting with m$ is just a dream come true :P
<Syco_> Don't Google sponsor a lot of open source projects?
<nosrednaekim> firefox is a memory hog...its not unheard of
<Lord_Vader> if I did a bad poweroff (not letting linux unmount all the drives etc etc) and during the next bootup linux checks the filesystems and says it's ok. can I be absolutely sure that no data loss has occurred?
<Chousuke> All modern apps are memory hogs :/
<crash_> its a raid 5 setup with lvm does that help?
<roland__> hey, my video test fails and locks my system when it comes to glxgears test ...
<tarelerulz> I am just saying google is still ran on windows and program or two they lost is not that big
<nosrednaekim> Lord_VAder yes... everythin us fine
<erstazi> Syco_: depending on what you are viewing, yes 100mb is not unheard of with two tabs
<VII> Anyone know why I get sent back to the login screen when I login??? Sorry if I re-post to often. :x
<Syco_> I know in windows it used to get up over 200mb sometimes heh
<Lord_Vader> nosrednaekim, u sure?
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<Lord_Vader> kewl :D
<erstazi> I know PDF files push the limits
<dyrne> VII: it sounds like your settings are out of range for your monitor but i cant be sure
<Kooka> huhu zusammen
<Guerrand> tarelerulz: not true .... the applications are what define the OS .... if you take the applications out of the mix then the rest is simply a function of cost ... for proof just look at m$'s defeat of OS2 and Apple
<shigutso> Guerrand, hehe yea that's true... when google start a real fight against  MS, we will be happy xD
<Lord_Vader> Chousuke, which leads you to the question: are the apps really modern or just obselete? :P
<nosrednaekim> VII did you go check the Xorg log like I said?
<Syco_> the next largest thing running is just "java" at 60mb .. I'm not real sure why that'd be running unless it's needed by xchat or gaim (I just closed firefox)
<roland__> hey, my video test fails and locks my system when it comes to glxgears test on my ati radeon 9550 with ati proprietary driver.. what can be wrong ? pls
<Chousuke> Lord_Vader: Actually, no-one just cares about memory usage that much anymore,.
<erstazi> Java can be bloated also
<b0ri5> how do I install beryl?
<Chousuke> not on a normal desktop machine at least
<VII> nosred: yes
<nosrednaekim> Bori5: go to ubuntuguide.com
<Lord_Vader> Chousuke, that's sucks :/ no one appreciates an effective app anymore?
<nosrednaekim> what did the end say?
<VII> nosred: I didnt know what to lok for tho, it was a huge file
<erstazi> BB
<Chousuke> Lord_Vader: Well, on embedded platforms.
<eddtheduck> I have a hard disk from from a cctv device which has an unidentifiable partition type. Is it possible and if so how, to get the data off the disk?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... the essential part is at the end
<b0ri5> I could not find the package in package manager, and terminal does not recognize the cmd.
<crash_> will a dd find anything?
<Chousuke> Lord_Vader: but on modern machines, you can basically assume that you're not going to run out of memory.
<erUSUL> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lord_Vader> Chousuke, guess I'll come back nagging after I've done some programming myself :P
<VII> nosrednaekim: I thought so, but I could find anything of interest..or anything mentioning a login at all
<eddtheduck> how does dd work
<garuhhh> hi! anyone ever used webmin?
<Syco_> OK, well, hopefully I haven't over-stayed my welcome and can move onto my next issue heh...  I have two FAT32 300gig IDE drives that run fine in windows but are so increadibly slow in Ubuntu.  To copy a 700mb file sometimes takes over 30 minutes.  To just open a folder and read the contents takes 20-25 seconds (per folder).  Any ideas?
<Chousuke> Lord_Vader: heh.
<nosrednaekim> V11: ok, there must have been an error though
<Chousuke> I try to avoid making stupid mistakes while programming
<cogeno> I'm trying to reinstall grub (Nuked it with a Windows re-install) through a Gentoo livecd. when I try to install it to /dev/hda (grub-install /dev/hda), it tells me selected disk does not exist. I know that the HD is on /dev/hda and the Linux partitino is on the first partition.
<riaal> Need some help, if a page say: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers"  the apt-get says I need to specify a package,  what to pick of them?
<varka> !anyone | garuhhh
<ubotu> garuhhh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cogeno> anyone know what's going no/
<tarelerulz> I use ntfs-3g for my fat32 usb drives
<Chousuke> but if there's a choice between less memory usage and less code, I take the less code approach .P
<Lord_Vader> Chousuke, that's always a good idea no matter what you do: don't make stupid mistakes :P
<Syco_> tarelerulz: and it works well?
<Lord_Vader> yeah I get that :P
<tarelerulz> It works great I have not had one problem
<tarelerulz> and I used it all the time
<Chousuke> The two rules of optimisation are 1) Don't optimise and 2) still, don't optimise. ;P
<Syco_> I might give that a go for my IDE drives then, they're so increadibly slow
<Lord_Vader> Chousuke, lol
<nosrednaekim> cogeno, do the chroot approach into our ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> *you
<tarelerulz> and for media  mplayer is the best I have used
<cogeno> nosrednaekim did that
<garuhhh> am trying to follow a tutorial for webmin, and am stucked.. help?
<nosrednaekim> ok so are all your files and everything still there?(ie did windows erase it)
<cogeno> It's alls till ther
<cogeno> e
<nosrednaekim> ok
<cogeno> It's all still there*
<b0ri5> When installing Beryl I always get: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cogeno> I made the mistake of installing Windows second\
<b0ri5> or: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<b0ri5> why does Linux have to be so complicated?
<cogeno> b0ri5 Do you have a package manger open
<Guerrand> Syco_: cants say i have any problems with my IDE's .. but i simply dont know enough about linux to help you out .. <-- n00b
<cogeno> eg. Synaptic?
<b0ri5> yes, should I close it?
<cogeno> Yes.
<b0ri5> ok
<Menasim1> I want to install ubuntu
<devilsreject> b0ri5 --- Linux is only comlicated cuz you dont know it... if you knew linux, well.... windows would still be ez LOL ;0)
<Syco_> I just closed Firefox and opened WoW and ... it opened!
<Guerrand> Syco: hehe atm i cant even keep my machine stable ... and there are no games involved :P
<Tux> how do I get vm client on my linux ?
<Syco_> What's the next best browser?//////
<Syco_> Guerrand: haha
<devilsreject> Menasiml  -- smart choice i just got done with the install and all the updates up to beryl i got wine installed so i can copy dvds w no prob
<nosrednaekim> opera, konqueror
<Xif> Hi. Does anyone know how I can install XChat 2.8 or later on Edgy?
<Syco_> Oh, there's my third issue...  it's not major but every time I try to do a ?///// it comes out like that and I have to backspace the slashes..  Well, half the time it comes out as that, the other half the time it doesn't work at all
<Guerrand> Syco: i think you might find that the Java and Firefox are the same problem
<cogeno> Xif: Check the package manager
<cogeno> Or do it yourself
<cogeno> I'd prefer going throught he package manager
<cogeno> That way it's eaier to maintain
<Xif> cogeno: sure, but the latest in the PM is 2.6.8
<nosrednaekim> cogeno: I'm not sure what your partition problem is.
<Guerrand> Syco: your keyboard is prolly screwey ... just grab another keyboard and test it ... if it stops then its the keyboard .. if it doesnt then something in ubuntu is doing it
<cogeno> nosrednaekim : Is it possible that it's a problem with /etc/fstab?
<Syco_> Guerrand: Nah, it's a brand new keyboard (Wireless) it works fine in Windows..
<b0ri5> (sigh) I get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Syco_> I remember having the same issue years ago with Slackware but can't for the life of me remember the fix
<[GneSH0r] > Does anyone know whow i set the skydome images in ubunto?
<nosrednaekim> cogeno: I don't know
<b0ri5> then at the end: E: Broken packages
<Syco_> Ubuntu 6.10 = Edgy right?
<[GneSH0r] > yup
<Syco_> cool
<Guerrand> new one is feisty :P
<devilsreject> yep Syco_
<devilsreject> thats what im runnin
<nosrednaekim> bori5, are you still trying to install beryl?
<b0ri5> yes....
<kristofer> I've installed libnss-mdns and now apt-get update won't resolve hostnames
<Guerrand> hehe every new ubuntu release brings an equally hilarious name ... tis a good distro in all sense of the word :P
<kristofer> any ideas?
<cogeno> nosrednaekim: As I've noticed it's laid out quite a bit differently than Gentoo's
<nosrednaekim> bori5: did you check out the tutorial I gave you?
<b0ri5> yes I did
<nosrednaekim> did you follow it?
<Smirnov> how do I add an IP to my dhcp server ignore list?
<cogeno> Actually, maybe I should google it...
<nosrednaekim> ( there should be a part in it about beryl)
<Guerrand> still dont understand why they keep doing their PR speak to explain the names .... seriously just accept that someone prolly named it while drunk ... im certain the entire world would understand that
<b0ri5> yes, I got the msg when running: sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<devilsreject> b0ri5 --  what kind 0f vid card u got?
<b0ri5> nvidia MX 400
<devilsreject> k
<devilsreject> sholdn't b hard 4 u
<nosrednaekim> cogeno: well... gentoo is.... gentoo, its "Just Different":-P
<devilsreject> i have a direct link for how to install driver
<b0ri5> I already installed drivers, and tested them
<devilsreject> right on
<b0ri5> I'm trying to install beryl now.
<devilsreject> i thoguht u where going to install
<devilsreject> right on
<erUSUL> b0ri5: beryl-project wiki has guides
<devilsreject> yeah i got it instaled but it wont go to the beryl window manager
<b0ri5> thats what I'm following!
<devilsreject> for some reason
<nosrednaekim> the beryl project wiki? or the one I gave you?
<erUSUL> b0ri5: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<b0ri5> I get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<b0ri5> the one u gave me
<nosrednaekim> hmm... ok...erUSUL's is newer... try that...
<b0ri5> what does it mean? are the packages not installed or something?
<nosrednaekim> yes,and aren't on the server
<b0ri5> whats the difference between xgl and aiglx?
<`nicola> guys EVRYTIME I start ubuntu gnome-panels crashes http://pastebin.ca/386336 and http://pastebin.ca/386344 . I need help thanks
<erUSUL> b0ri5: i followed that beryl + aiglx + beta nvidia drivers
<nosrednaekim> AIGLX will only work with recent Nvidia cards and Intels
<nosrednaekim> Xgl does the rest
<erUSUL> b0ri5: xgl is a separate X server aiglx is an extension integrated in the default Xserver
<erUSUL> nosrednaekim: and the cards supported by the free radeon driver (up to r300)
<nosrednaekim> right... forgot about them
<devilsreject> erUSUL === i got beryl installed but when i select beryl as my window manager beryl tries to run but it kicks back to metacity
<erUSUL> nosrednaekim: and it is not "recent Nvidia cards" is "recent Nvidia *driver*"
* Lord_Vader is Away, Reason: ( pwning teh games ) | Since: ( Thursday, March 8, 2007. 14:00:57 ) Xlack v2.1
<vitorneves> I does anyone knows how to install UBUNTU on sata 2 HD? Suse, Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora don't work also, only sabayon, madriva and gentoo can handle these discs / controllers
<b0ri5> I followed all directions twice, still get the same error msg!
<erUSUL> devilsreject: run beryl-manager froma terminal it will spit out the error
<nosrednaekim> yes, but only recent(past 2-3 years) nvidia cards can use that driver
<devilsreject> erUSUL --- ur the man thanx
<erUSUL> b0ri5: which card & driver are you using?
<b0ri5> nvidia 400 mx
<devilsreject> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<devilsreject> No composite extension
<devilsreject> libberylsettings: Couldn't get vtable from '/usr/lib/beryl/libwallpaper.so' plugin
<devilsreject> libberylsettings: dlopen: /usr/lib/beryl/libbench.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<devilsreject> beryl: No composite extension
<devilsreject> u know what that means?
<nosrednaekim> yes.
<nosrednaekim> devisreject: are you using aiglx?
<devilsreject> no
<devilsreject> i dont think so
<kimmern> Hey! I was messing around with beryl last night, and on rendering options, I choose "force xgl" when i had the choice between that and "force aiglx" and "force nvidia"..which obviesly  was a stupid thing..beryl won't work, and i cant get into the beryl settings to change back..ive tried uninstall an reinstall, but still it wont work..can anyone help?
<erUSUL> devilsreject: yes you didn't enable the render or composite extension in your xorg.conf? or maybe your driver does not support it
<devilsreject> it should
<erUSUL> !paste > devilsreject
<devilsreject> its the new ati
<devilsreject> it worked b4
<devilsreject> with this card
<nosrednaekim> using XGL?
<devilsreject> im pretty sure im xgl
<devilsreject> 6.10 edgey
<erUSUL> b0ri5: and the driver? are you using nvidia-glx package?
<nosrednaekim> devils: did you install XGL?
<devilsreject> didn't know i had to lol
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... go do that
<devilsreject> i followed the instructions
<devilsreject> on the sites to a T!
<nosrednaekim> well..I remember having to install Xgl.. maybe you had better check and make sure is installed
<devilsreject> how do  check
<nosrednaekim> kimmern: did you try a complete removal?
<devilsreject> theres no package avail
<devilsreject> just
<devilsreject> xserver shows up
<nosrednaekim> devils: check in your package manager for xgl
<devilsreject> maybe i installed the wrong version of xserver lemme check
<nosrednaekim> no..no... your version of the xserver doesn't matter
<devilsreject> nosrednaekim == right on, no xgl server package came up
<nosrednaekim> ok...IDK where you have to get tat from...
<[GneSH0r] > does anyone know how he has that OS X bar at the top?
<[GneSH0r] > ?
<kimmern> nosrednaekim: I remove it with automatix2bleeder, same as i installed it with..how do i do a complete removal?
<nosrednaekim> there should be a package " xerver-xgl"
<devilsreject> xserver-xgl yeah.. i have that installed
<ares32> could anybody help me please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9236/
<nosrednaekim> kimmern, use synaptic and these instructions http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<devilsreject> thats the only thing athat came up with xgl on it when i searched for it in synaptic package manager
<nosrednaekim> after removing beryl from automatix
<nosrednaekim> oh ok... you have tat installed?
<devilsreject> yeah
<nosrednaekim> then thats fine...
<devilsreject> thats what i dont understand
<nosrednaekim> you miust not be running that xserver, you must still be using vanilla X11
<devilsreject> w8
<atomiku> anybody know of some sort of virtual decks program for linux?
<devilsreject> it is detecting aiglx
<devilsreject> orwhatever
<dfgas> is there a repo that has pretty close to the newest kernel
<vitorneves> sata 2 HD , anyone????
<devilsreject> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<devilsreject> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<devilsreject> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<devilsreject> No composite extension
<devilsreject> libberylsettings: Couldn't get vtable from '/usr/lib/beryl/libwallpaper.so' plugin
<devilsreject> libberylsettings: dlopen: /usr/lib/beryl/libbench.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<devilsreject> beryl: No composite extension
<D--> Hey, I'm having a problem with banshee after last update. I get a problem that the gtk-sharp assembly isn't found (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=179)
<atomiku> !paste | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<devilsreject> sory
<atomiku> its alright :)
<D--> Tried an apt-get install gtk-sharp but that's not fixing it
<devilsreject> i even went to the website to paste it
<nosrednaekim> devils: ok,did you see somewhere in the instructons you followed that said anything about making a separate GDM selection?
<devilsreject> seperate gdm selection??
<nosrednaekim> yea, a section that started xserver-xgl instead of xserver
<devilsreject> no dont remember that
<devilsreject> how do i do this
<nosrednaekim> you know..I'm using Kubuntu,maybe Ubuntu handles it differently..
<atomiku> anybody know of some sort of virtual decks program for linux?
<nosrednaekim> what is a virtual deck?
<atomiku> like
<atomiku> for mixing
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok..I don't know
<devilsreject> darn
<devilsreject> thanks for helping man
<nosrednaekim> I'm checking o it though
<ik_> hi my friends
<devilsreject> thanx man
<ik_> i want to put a svn server is that posible?
<javier> hello
<Dr_willis> !fins svn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fins svn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find svn
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-core-perl, libsvn-doc, libsvn-javahl, libsvn-ruby (and 27 others)
<Dr_willis> ik_,  theres quite a few svn pakcatges it seems in the repos. :)
<nosrednaekim> devils: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<vitorneves> can't install ubuntu on a new acer power pc with sata 2 HD, any help?
<Kronuz> hey, why is it that applications in X (gnome, KDE, etc...) are not as responsive as Windows applications when it comes to start them (it always takes longer that it generally takes a windows app to load, even small apps)
<ik_> Dr_willis ah o :)
<devilsreject> awesome thanx man
<Kronuz> ...I'm wondering why is that so
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  windows tends to preload a lot of things at boot time.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm Kronuz, I haven;t noticed that
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  while kde or gnome has a lot of libs and services that load when a program first starts up.
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  ive not really noticed it much either. :)
<cogeno> *Spams a mac channel out of boredom*
<fong> has anyone been able to make the hibernate function work?
<Dr_willis> Id actually notice where is linux is normally faster.
<nosrednaekim> fong, I have suspend2ram working, but not hibernate
<osfameron> I notice that linux shuts down much faster :-)
<osfameron> but startup doesn't seem much different
<Kronuz> believe me, I have noticed apps load much slower in linux... I come from Windows and I had been a Windows user for ages
<fong> nosrednaaekim, did you do any special config?
<unconn> hi 2 all
<nosrednaekim> nope...
<fong> !suspend2ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kronuz> like, iven the calculator
<trueslash> I actually don't watch my computer shutting down ^^
<Kronuz> even*
<Kronuz> takes about 3 seconds to load
<nosrednaekim> it depends on your chipset though( ATI Xpress1100 here with a turionX2)
<Kronuz> (every time)
<b0ri5> I'm back. I still cannot install beryl-I get the unmet dependencies error msg.
<mt3> Hi all
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  i would like to see accurate benchmarks to be honest with ya..  ive not noticed  many differances.. not that it matters much.
<Kronuz> (say 2 seconds)
<mt3> Does anyone here use a DG834G?
<nosrednaekim> oh the caluculator...I'm not sure whats wrong with that thins
<mt3> I need to know what port remote access runs on
<b0ri5> I tried installing the packages from package manager, but I get the same error message.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, it does matter to users coming from other systems, I'm sure...  it makes the system look slower (for the time it takes to load apps)
<mt3> You know I may give Ubuntu another try when 7.03 is released. It's BEGINNING to look nearly presentable.
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  only thing i can think of is your DMA may be disabled for your hard drives.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, I don't think so ;)
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  amazing thing is that You are proberly the first person ive seen in here saying linux was slower.. i see several a day comming in and saying howmuch FASTER ubuntu is then their windows setup.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, and I'm using RAID with an access rate of around 100MB/s
<Kronuz> it's just slower loading apps
<Kronuz> not the apps per se
<Kronuz> (the time it takes to first load them, comared to the time it takes in windows)
<Dr_willis> Find some benchmarks then i guess. if you are saying the hard-drive system seems slow. Its possible theres some driver bugs or somthing going on.
<b0ri5>  No one has any ideas??
<vitorneves> can't install ubuntu on a new acer power pc with sata 2 HD, any help?
<b0ri5> what are "unmet dependencies" anyway?
<Kronuz> and I'm not sure it's the pre-load thing, I've loaded the calculator quite a few times and it's still taking around 2 secs to load
<nosrednaekim> but are the same apps, Kronuz?
<vitorneves> cannot recognize HD
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  packates that are needed by the initial package.
<Kronuz> any app takes too long to load (I'm testing the calculator right now, but any does)
<Vuen> hey guys, has automatix ceased to exist?
<nosrednaekim> they are packages that need to be installed, but can;t be found on tha package mirrors
<nosrednaekim> no
<Kronuz> look, loading calculator again....
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  sounds more and more like some ide/drive/system bottleneck.
<Kronuz> ~2 seconds (again)
<b0ri5> but I can't even install those!
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, try opening the calculator (gnome's) and tell me how long it takes to load, plz
<nosrednaekim> yes, try updating your package lists in synaptic
<Dr_willis> gcalctool takes 1 sec to show up from the time i hit enter.
<Kronuz> (around how long)
<Dr_willis> using the terminal
<bulmer> am having difficulty running freenx server and client because of key..am getting confused which key goes to where and if i have to generate the key.
<Kronuz> oh, 'cause in windows is practicaly immediate
<Dr_willis> im also running gnome. :)
<nosrednaekim> well what do you expect? thats why windows uses so much ram
<Kronuz> you press the button and bang, it's there (at least the second time)
<nosrednaekim> it probably preloads the calulator
<Dr_willis> windows preloads everything
<Kronuz> nosrednaekim, but still, it would be nice if linux had that option for users with a bunch of RAM
<bulmer> Kronuz you tried windows 2000 slowness?
<devilsreject> dear god my system is runing SUPER SUPER SLOW now
<nosrednaekim> I think there is somewhere
<Kronuz> how can I tell how much RAM it being used in my system?
<Dr_willis> free -h
<b0ri5> hwo do I install these initial packets?
<bulmer> Kronuz: you can, try using ramdisk
<devilsreject> like soo slwo i cant do anything
<devilsreject> this sucks
<nosrednaekim> what did you do devils?
<devilsreject> what that page told me to do
<nosrednaekim> ahh....
<devilsreject> it worked i picked xgl as my defualt login
<Kronuz> but, hey, linux still also has cache
<Kronuz> and by now, the calculator should be in cache already
<FredaStark> hi, happy international women's day!
<Kronuz> and still takes around two or 1.5 seconds to load
<simoneDeBeauvoir> happy women's day!!!!!
<simoneDeBeauvoir> Les progres sociaux soperent en raison du progres des femmes vers la liberte
<cogeno> To the person that was asking if Hibernate works; nope :D
<charlottePgilman> When the mother of the race is free, we shall have a better world
<devilsreject> i mean i can't even move the mouse around it spointless
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games
<FredaStark> Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has.
<MilenaJesenska> happy womens day!
<nosrednaekim> ok, well then you probably don't have good 3d acc3el
<sistero_> "We don't have a clue what it is to be male or female, or if there are intermediate genders. Male and female might be fields which overlap into androgyny or different kinds of sexual desires. But because we live in a Western, patriarchal world, we have very little chance of exploring these gender possibilities.
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games IE Steam
<graceHopper> They told me computers could only do arithmetic.
<FredaStark> In my heart, I think a woman has two choices: either she's a feminist or a masochist
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games IE Steam
* Mom is back
<Tomcat_> wtf... bot attack.
<MilenaJesenska> social progress is due to women's progress towards liberty
<simoneDeBeauvoir> les dcadences dordre social soprent en raison du dcroissement de la libert des femmes
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<Mom> no bot
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games IE Steam
<graceHopper> No we are women not bots
<sistero_> NOT BOTS
<donna> 2,4,6,8, who do we appreciate?
<MilenaJesenska> Les droits, les droits, il faut les respecter
<MilenaJesenska> Dans dans dans le monde entier
<Mom> HAppy International Women's Day!!
<donna> miss piggy
<graceHopper> Bread and roses
<nosrednaekim> well then keep on topic
<simoneDeBeauvoir> simone de beauvoir
<Tomcat_> Annoying not-bots. ;P
<sistero_> Happy womens day!@
<MilenaJesenska> emma peel
<Dr_willis> xcalc takes about 1 sec to pop up also for me.
<FredaStark> Silvia Plath
<charlottePgilman> Aretha Franklin
<sistero_> MOM
<graceHopper> Mother Jones
<FredaStark> Claude Cahun
<sistero_> I love my mum
<Tomcat_> But probably just bots saying they are not. :)
<donna> emma golgman
<devilsreject> nosrednaekim ----- ok i spent alot of time on this vid driver thing and its showin up right here check this out ima show u i do step by step and then tell u the prob i have when im done k? my vid card is a ati radeon 9550
<Mom> Valentina Vladimirovna Tereshkova
<sistero_> "We don't have a clue what it is to be male or female, or if there are intermediate genders. Male and female might be fields which overlap into androgyny or different kinds of sexual desires. But because we live in a Western, patriarchal world, we have very little chance of exploring these gender possibilities.
<simoneDeBeauvoir> nooooo not bots!~
<sistero_> Everybody loves you when they are about to cum.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, yep, just a little bit more than a second
<charlottePgilman> maybe you are all bots too
<nosrednaekim> ok. devils: run "glxinfo"
<Mom> Happy International Women's Day!
<sistero_> #gentoo
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games IE Steam on linux ubunto with beryl
<graceHopper> Vagina Power
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games IE Steam on linux ubunto with beryl?
<Dr_willis> [GneSH0r] ,  ive heard that wine and beryl have some issues at times.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, say 800 ms perhaps... and that's 750 ms too long :P
<Askar> Hi! How come my trayicon doesnt show up as transparent when it is?
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  egads! it shoudl calculate what i am THINKING!
<nosrednaekim> thank goodness
<Kronuz> lol
<b0ri5> how do I install Beryl? I keep getting the unmet dependencies msg
<nosrednaekim> yeah yeah... did you update your pack lists?
<Dr_willis> Load your calculator and just minimize it then if its that imporntant. :)
<b0ri5> how?
<devilsreject> nosrednaekim u mean in sypnatic package man?
<devilsreject> yep
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, no, but really, there must be something that's making all the apps load slower that they can (somewhere) I'm sure it's not a disk access thing
<Dr_willis> or fire up those debuging tools and see what all the apps are doing.
<Dr_willis> I would guess they are checking libs and other things.
<nosrednaekim> bori5: click the reload button in synaptic
<nosrednaekim> devils: say again?
<Dr_willis> try a uber-minimal window manager. :) try the shell...
<Dr_willis> !info bonnie
<ubotu> Package bonnie does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<nosrednaekim> and use python as a colulator
<slippyr4> is there an web based ubuntu package list? a bit like gentoo-portage.com is to gentoo
<nosrednaekim> !bonnie++
<ubotu> bonnie++: Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03abuild1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Pici> slippyr4: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<b0ri5> I get this msg: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<slippyr4> ty pici
<nosrednaekim> yeah... don't realy worry about that
<devilsreject> k
<b0ri5> what do I do next? Install those packages or run the cmd?
<nosrednaekim> devils: did you run glxinfo? wat do the first 5 lines say?
<nosrednaekim> boris: reinstall the beryl packages
<slippyr4> !beryl : b-ri5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl : b-ri5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Askar> How do I check my gnomeversion?
<slippyr4> !beryl | b0ri5
<ubotu> b0ri5: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<minimec> b0ri5: You have to load the key file and then sudo apt-key add 'key-file'
<matthewgroulx> Hi, this is going to sound ultimate newbiesh, but I am trying to install graphics drivers and I dont know how to get to my desktop directory where I saved the file
<slippyr4> b0ri5 : the howto that links to has the step required to fix the problem you're describing
<nosrednaekim> its in /home/yourusername/Desktop
<matthewgroulx> thank you
<Dr_willis> matthewgroulx,  you following the !ati or !nvidia guides? whats your video card?
<slippyr4> matthewgroulx: in a console, ~ is short for your home dir, which on ubuntu is /home/username . Desktop is a subdirectory of that. so you can cd ~/Desktop
<matthewgroulx> geforce 8800 following invidias guide a little and a forum post in the ubuntu support forums
<b0ri5> I ran that wget cmd, but it does not return to bash. Am I supposed to wait?
<nosrednaekim> nice...hows the 8800?
<flafla> is there anyone knowledgeable with the nvidia drivers?  I have to reinstall mine everytime I reboot... there must be a way to fix this...
<matthewgroulx> it would be better if I had the drivers installed I think lol
<dyrne> flafla: guessing youre in feisty
<nosrednaekim> yeah...haha
<flafla> dyrne: no
<arowanaj>  /server irc.quakenet.org
<arowanaj> oh
<vitorneves> can't install ubuntu on a new acer power pc with sata 2 HD, any help?
<slippyr4> #join #ubuntu-effects
<Kronuz> keeping certain applications loaded would be a nice addition to linux (so that they start really fast, explorer, calculator, and in other words, the most used applications)
<Askar> How do I update to latest gnomeversion??? :(
<Kronuz> (or rather browser :P)
<nosrednaekim> I was about to say...
<nosrednaekim> but yes...I agree with you Krunuz
<dfgas> is there a repo that has pretty close to the newest kernel
<minimec> Askar: Why would you want to do that? 'Feisty will have a quiet new Version of Gnome. So just wait another month ;)
<dyrne> flafla: looks like an issue with nv since they incuded it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376840
<slippyr4> b0ri5: do it in two steps, i think the pipe is broken. try wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg first, and then sudo apt-key add root@lupine.me.uk.gpg
<nosrednaekim> or go get the fiesty alpha if you want to break your system that bad...:-P
<ucordes> cdrecord is giving me cdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk. cdrecord: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.
<ucordes> the iso is 2gig and im using a normal dvd- how can htis be?
<nosrednaekim> you're out of room on the DVD/CD
* Wewt wonders if he could use a remote screen as one on his computer
<Wewt> what? Wewt? :s
<flafla> dyrne: Thanks,  I'll give that a try :D
<ucordes> nosrednaekim: gnome said it would be an empty dvd
<WorldDomination> hi
<WorldDomination> I got a problem with software update in edgy eft
<dyrne> i wish ubuntu would prompt to install /home as a sep partition. it would save alot of reinstall issues for new users..
<WorldDomination> it doesnt like my software sources
<nosrednaekim> yeah...that wouldbe agood idea
<b0ri5> I still get the same error message!
<nosrednaekim> WordDomination: whats the exact error message?
<Lr5> I guess I would need to remotely mount the other computer's video card to use it's screen...
<Dr_willis> Huh...
<b0ri5> I still get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<b0ri5> how do I meet dependencies?
<bulmer> dyrne: its a choice during partitioning mode
<nosrednaekim> and what packages are those packages?
<Toma-> b0ri5: are you using dpkg?
<Dr_willis> its possible youve added some repositories that are confused/broken.
<nosrednaekim> bulmer: by default it doesn't do that
<b0ri5> i have no idea what dpkg is.
<b0ri5> whats the url for pastebin?
<Toma-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Dr_willis wonders if the addage for 'learning to walk befor you run' applies. :)
<nosrednaekim> he's using synaptic
<WorldDomination> well
<bulmer> nosrednaekim: if one does uses the default suggested partiions indeed, but it also gives an option to customize partitions
<WorldDomination> I dont know howto get rid of this problem
<WorldDomination> what softwaresources should I specify
<Dr_willis> Its going to get scary when Beryl is officially supported...
<nosrednaekim> yeah... but will n ordinary user know to do it?
<nosrednaekim> haha yeah...
<bulmer> nope, only if they read what it says
<nosrednaekim> whish they would just go over to ubuntu-effects
<Toma-> Dr_willis: thats when you say "Get out while you still can." :D
<b0ri5> error msg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9243/
<Dr_willis> WorldDomination,  i think you nead to clarify what you are doing and what what the problem is.
<apokryphos> how can you get a little more output on what fetchmail is doing? /var/log/fetchmail isn't very useful
<dyrne> bulmer: if it was default we could have a simple system restore that wipes and reinstalls / after grabbing current installed packages using dpkg brand new working system will all packages ready to go and /home intact
<Dr_willis> Toma-,  ive allready taken the additude that i dont support 'beryl, themes,  wine, or games' :)
<Toma-> Dr_willis: how boring :>
<Dr_willis> Toma-,  and wireless .. :)
<Dr_willis> *wireless* egads... dont even get me strted on that..
<Toma-> b0ri5: can you paste 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' aswell?
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<bulmer> dyrne: i dont expect much of the user storing much in their ~ dir anyways
<DooMRunneR> hi
<Toma-> Dr_willis: yeh, when it comes to wireless, its "!ndiswraper | nick" next question plz!
<Kronuz> nosrednaekim, other thing I've noticed is that gnome has to have some issues 'cause it takes too long for it to draw a window
<Dr_willis> Toma-,  i am still amazed at the total Chaos in the wirless market.. then they keep comming out with new stuff...
<taonari> Hello
<WorldDomination> ok Dr_willis
<nosrednaekim> Toma: yeah ndiswrapper is a nice cure all, but then along somes WpA
<taonari> Does anyone know if there is a working howto for automatix?
<Kronuz> I mean, c'mon... a window resize should be much faster than what it currently is
<b0ri5> sources.list= http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9244/
<Dr_willis> taonari,  best it to NOT use automatix.
<taonari> Dr_willis, really?
<Toma-> Dr_willis: its does seem sometimes that standards just have no purpose
<Dr_willis> taonari, REALLY REALLY!
<taonari> Dr_willis, I don't know much about it...I am just switching over from Gentoo
<taonari> Dr_willis, does it cause problems?
<Dr_willis> Toma-,  yep.. save .oo4$ by breaking the standard.
<WorldDomination> Dr_willis I am initiating a software update or better: system update. it tells me that something is wrong with the software sources. the server I have specified has something with "gandalf"in it. itis afrenchserver.tis the only one I have specified.
<Kronuz> I'll get into the source code just as soon as I feel comfortable working in linux (I just came from Windows world, running away from Vista)
<Dr_willis> taonari,  it can cause a lot of problems.. its best to elarn to isntall the packages manually.
<Toma-> taonari: try easyubuntu. its smarter.
<taonari> Dr_willis: no problem then.  Thanks for the advice...I have been using the CLI for most of it
<Toma-> !easyubuntu | taonari
<ubotu> taonari: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Boris I corrected your sources list...
<Dr_willis> taonari,  i can go from a clean install, and get the video, java ans otehr stuff installed in just a few min.
<WorldDomination> Dr_willis: now I want to know what sources I need to specify and "how" -for edgy eft.
<ucordes> nosrednaekim: can a scratched up dvd be the reason for my problem?
<nosrednaekim> boris : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9245/
<Toma-> ucordes: whats your problem?
<nosrednaekim> over write your sources.list with that
<matthewgroulx> matt@matt-dekstop:`/Desktop$ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-9755.pkg1.run , I am typing that in and it says no such file or diectory, I know that is the name of the file and I know its on my desktop, any suggestions of what I am doing wrong
<Dr_willis> WorldDomination,  could use that !easysource wite and make a new sources list.
<Menasim1> I want to install ubuntu
<taonari> Toma-: I am using Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 and it seems fine.  I just installed it yesterday but I have been reading the ubuntu forums a lot and I hear mention of automatix every once in a while.
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ucordes> Toma-: cdrecord is saying that my file would fit on NO disc and that there is not enough space on my current disc
<Dr_willis> taonari,  you proberly missed out on the HUGE flamefest/war about a year or so ago about it :)
<Toma-> matthewgroulx: you want the 9xxx drivers?
<osfameron> !screenwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenwm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyalw> hi, I just opend the computer and there's no sound, it used to work. i know that if i'll restart it will come back from past experience, but rebooting is not the 'linux way' of doing things. can u guild me how to fix it console style?
<WorldDomination> !easysource
<matthewgroulx> I have no idea lol
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<WorldDomination> !easysource wite
<matthewgroulx> just trying to install the drivers nvidia had for my card lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource wite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WorldDomination> errm
<rowland__> Hello folks, I've just worked out how to access: /join #ubuntuforums-beginner. by pasting it into the speak bar.  How can I make this a permanent location?  I'm using Xchat.
<[h] tony|afk> Ahoi
<WorldDomination> !easysource site
<Toma-> matthewgroulx: dont install the nvidia drivers from nvidia :D its crazy hard to do. use easyubuntu or even just run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource site - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> matthewgroulx,  enable the correct repository, and you install 1 or 2 packages.. its that easy. I think. :) been a few mo since i last did it.
<taonari> Dr_willis: I bet hehe.  Well I just found a nice howto to join the workstation to the Windows domain and I am going to give it a shot.  Thanks for the advice and have a good day.  :-)
<WorldDomination> ...
<matthewgroulx> alright
<eyalw> ??
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Toma-> taonari: yeh, just swap all the times youve heard 'automatix' to 'easyubuntu' and youll be set
<ClarKent> anyone know what's my drive if i installed ubuntu without any customization
<taonari> Toma-: very cool. So is easyubuntu a script?
<Toma-> ucordes: how big is the file?
<matthewgroulx> alright that is downloading/installing thanks
<Dr_willis> also take count of all the tmes yovue seen 'easy  ubuntu' 'automatix' and "Trashed System" and you get a large #
<Kronuz> hey, how do I install my printer? it's a laser printer connected thru ethernet
<Toma-> taonari: yeh. unlike automatix, it wont alter your configs
<eyalw> hi, I just opend the computer and there's no sound, it used to work. i know that if i'll restart it will come back from past experience, but rebooting is not the 'linux way' of doing things. can u guild me how to fix it console style?
<ucordes> Toma-: 2.1gig it is an iso file. i tried it with cdrecord filename.iso
<b0ri5> I get this error msg: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<WorldDomination> ?
<Toma-> ucordes: and your using a DVD for this file right?
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  with mine i run that Printer config tool and use the directjet protocol, and give it the ip#
<ucordes> Toma-: the disc is gently scratched up yes a DVD
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  then i tell it the make/model
<ucordes> but gnome said it would be a blanc dvd though
<Toma-> ucordes: youre trying to burn an ISO onto a scratched disc?
<matthewgroulx> whats the command to turn KDM back on and get into my desktop again after I hit ctrl alt F1
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  'gnome-cups-manager'
<ucordes> Toma-: no i just wanted to have the iso as a file on the disc
<ucordes> Toma-: with cdrecord file.iso
<Toma-> matthewgroulx: 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<Toma-> ucordes: do you need to use the command line?
<ucordes> matthewgroulx: ctrl+alt+f7 !!
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  using the 'hp direject' 'printes ip#' 'port 9100' for my hp printer.
<Kronuz> okay, I'm trying I'm in the printer's config
<Kronuz> then should I press New printer? I suppose
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  of course your printer may support the other methods as well.. Mine does.. but i find the DirectJet works best.
<ucordes> Toma-: yep yep
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  Logically.. yes. :)
<Kronuz> :P
<b0ri5> I think the sources.list file u gave me is incorrect-I get: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Kronuz> but then what? :S
<Kronuz> netwrk printer?
<Toma-> ucordes: so you want 1 file on a disc, and its an iso?
<Dr_willis> actually youmay need to run that tool with gksudo or whatever to let it run with root access
<ucordes> Toma-: xactly
<Toma-> ok
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  unless it asked forroot password allready.
<eyalw> help
<Dr_willis> network printer --> conection --> whatever your printer supports.. ---> enter the right info.--> select printer driver --> done. :)
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, hmm.. my printer is not listed :(
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  clarify.. not listed where...
<Kronuz> in the next step "Printer Driver"
<nosrednaekim> bori5: you are uising edgy repositories with a dapper release... not a good idea
<ucordes> can cdrecord handle blue ray?
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, it's a DELL 3100cn
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  what kind of printer ya got? it may be a clone of some other kind.. or it mayneed some extra printer packages installed.. or it may not have any support.
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  i woudl guess the DELL is a clone of some other make/model.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, the port is in 9100 too, I belive
<Dr_willis> To the Bat Google!
<Dr_willis> :)
<b0ri5> What does this mean: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) ??????
<lynucs> has anyone an idea, why hdparm -t on my usb-hd only shows 1MB/s? on both sides is usb 2.0. its a maxtor hd. hdparm -i, -d or -c don't work, quitting with "invalid argument".. what might me do??
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  first google hit. ----->  http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/LNX/Dell+3100cn,+Cups,+Firefox
<Pici> b0ri5: It sounds like you have duplicate entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  its a LEXMARK... :) ick
<Dr_willis> Lexmark Optra Color 1200 Foomatic/Postscript
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  may need to      apt-get install foomatic-db cupsys foomatic-filters-ppds
<b0ri5> Pici, how should I fix the problem?
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, hehe :)
<Pici> b0ri5: Have you been changing anything in your sources.lst?
<nosrednaekim> boris your package lists are all messed up, you need a fresh packlist file..I have edgy or I wouldgive it to
<b0ri5> yes, someone gave me a new one
<b0ri5> to fix the unmet dependencies problem in beryl
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  look at the power of linux.. :) odds are you dident have to install muchof anything to get the printer working.. all drivers there.. or at least in the repos. NO huning down web sites/driverguide.com and so on. :)
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  be thankfull you dont have a Canon Printer.
<WorldDomination> Dr_willis ok I got the sources list generated from the ubuntu-nl.org site - where do I paste that content into ?
<Kronuz> :P
<WorldDomination> :)
<Dr_willis> WorldDomination,   - /etc/apt/sources.list is the location of that file..
<MetaMorfoziS> what ius the easyest (rsync like way) to mirror a folder to a remote, ftp server? (via ftp protocol)
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, still it's downloading 22 MB :P
<Dr_willis> WorldDomination,  you may want to read up on apt and how it works some time. its a very large topic.
<WorldDomination> merci
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  those packages may not been needed. :) that url just mentioned them.
<WorldDomination> i suppose I need to be root to edit this
<avagant> So how's Edgy coming along?
<Pici> WorldDomination: just use sudo
<Dr_willis> WorldDomination,  logically.. ANYTHING thats 'system' configuration - needs to be root.. so yes.
* avagant hasn't used Ubuntu in months
<avagant> What's new?
<nosrednaekim> well... that one is obviously messed up Bori%
<nosrednaekim> *bori5
<WorldDomination> thanks a lot
<blue|palm> is there any way to fix the massive blockiness around red areas when i play movies (.avi) with mplayer/xine etc.
<nosrednaekim> blue|palm... did you fix your problem with xorg?
<blue|palm> nosrednaekim: i have direct rendering up if thats what you mean?
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<gordonjcp> blue|palm: have you got an example?
<Crazytom> how do i reinstall the gui for disk administration?
<matthewgroulx> alright now I am trying to install UT2004, I got to the right directory buut when I type in sudo sh linux-installer.sh it says no file or directory found
<dfgas> ok on debian they have config.gz in /proc    is there the samething on on ubuntu and where?
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: well anything that is red is highly pixelated even with post processing (pp) on... should i post a pic?
<ardchoille> How do I unmount when umount says: umount: /mnt/ISO: device is busy  ?
<dyrne> ardchoille: you can do umount -l
<blue|palm> matthewgroulx: see if the file is actually there :)
<blue|palm> matthewgroulx: it was for me
<gordonjcp> blue|palm: is it only in mplayer?
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: nope, also in xine
<matthewgroulx> I dont see it anywhere actually
<[GneSH0r] > anyone know what i need to run windows games IE Steam on linux ubunto with beryl?
<gordonjcp> blue|palm: does it do it with all video clips?
<Pelo> Crazytom, if you mean gparted, sudo apt-get install gparted
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: no... it seems only 4CC encoded files (like xvid divx etc. )
<Crazytom> pelo thanks
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: could there be something wrong with my codecs?
<gordonjcp> blue|palm: it's possible
<Pelo> Crazytom,  you can also use synaptic,  you can search through the packages for descriptions of what you want
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: im newish to linux so im learning as i go along... where does linux even keep its codecs?
<gordonjcp> blue|palm: I suspect your video clips tbh ;-)
<matthewgroulx> since I dont see the linux-install file should I just try and install UT2004 through wine?
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: but these same video clips under media player classic are perfectly fine :)
<gordonjcp> matthewgroulx: why?
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, it seems to be doing, but I can't print the test page... looks like it's sending an A4 page and I have Letter paper loaded (so it just starts beeping about loading A4 paper)
<gordonjcp> blue|palm: hmm
<WorldDomination> seems to work
<WorldDomination> thanks
<blue|palm> gordonjcp: Ive been using media player classic and ffdshow (which uses ffmpeg as well same as mplayer) under windows up till now...
<matthewgroulx> gordonjcp: I cant find the linux-installer.sh anywhere on the disk, so not sure what to do
<b0ri5> This is driving me nuts. I tired all possible combinations of installing beryl in /etc/apt/sources.list, and now it's screwed up more-running "sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes" returns even more unmet dependencies.
<gordonjcp> matthewgroulx: uhm, download it?
<blue|palm> matthewgroulx: do you have the dvd?
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  a4 may be the default paper size. you can set that in the printer settings.. also check your dpi  settings.. ive noticed it sets it low for my printers
<WorldDomination> Dr_willis thanks
<matthewgroulx> ya I have the dvd
<dyrne> blue|palm: you could try grabbing latest codecs from mplayer website
<WorldDomination> it seems to work
<Kronuz> "Load Tray A4" and the computer says "Letter test page has been sent to PRINTER"
<Dr_willis> krang,  mine prints anyway with the wrong peper size.. but cust the end off. :)
<blue|palm> dyrne: thanks i didnt even know that there were codecs on mplayer's site :)
<WorldDomination> oh no 130mbs
<WorldDomination> :)
<gordonjcp> matthewgroulx: http://www.mepisguides.com/ut2k4/ut2k4.html
<matthewgroulx> thanks
<Dr_willis> *mepis* *shudder* heh heh
<b0ri5> How do I install beryl????
<ph8> search the wiki b0ri5
<Dr_willis> Beryl is VERY VERY much a work in progress
<Pelo> !beryl | b0ri5
<ubotu> b0ri5: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<matthewgroulx> ya but see even in his guide he shows the file linux-installer, and on my disc it is nowhere to be found
<b0ri5> I've been literally spending 2 hours to install it.
<Dr_willis> and stuff changes for it.. well.. perhaps daily even.
<barreragmmgmchik> ythhgh
<b0ri5> now sourcs.list is screwed up after someone gave me a corrected version.
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  now ya know why i say 'dont mess with it yet' :()
<b0ri5> what should I do now??
<blue|palm> dyrne: anything special i should do with these codecs? is there a guide anywhere?
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, then how do I make my printer appear at my OpenOffice (there's just a generic printer there)
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  i never use openoffice.. im guessing theres some add printer tool for it.
<Pelo> b0ri5, sudo gedit /etc/sources.list ,   remove the beryl sourcers and start again
<Dr_willis> I dont even have openoffice installed.
<Aw0L> I connected to a domain on an ubuntu server following this walkthrough: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91510 - I'd like to restrict anyone who is not on the domain from viewing samba shares
<ucordes> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, what do you use then?
<Aw0L> how might I go about doing that?
<ucordes> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  if you are using ubuntu you have open office installed,   printers can be added in the main ubuntu menu  > system > admin > printers
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  no i DONT have it installed.. :) i removed it.
<dyrne> blue|palm: you basically just drop them in /usr/share/somewhere/lib/   they need to be in dir mplayer is looking for libs at. im not in ubuntu and in my slack box i installed mplayer to /home/ so im not sure of default path
<dyrne> blue|palm: /usr/local or something
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  point that to Kronuz
<bulmer> am having difficulty running freenx server and client because of key..am getting confused which key goes to where and if i have to generate the key.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Pelo> Kronuz,  printers can be added in the main ubuntu menu  > system > admin > printers
<Kronuz> Dr_willis, hehe... but you don't use any word processor or spreadsheet then?
<Kronuz> Pelo, I have added my printer there, but I can't use it in OpenOffice :(
<b0ri5> Pelo, after removing the beryl sources, I get this: E: Couldn't find package beryl. What should I do next?
<Dr_willis> Kronuz,  most of my needs i cna do with abiword
<blue|palm> dyrne: ill find it thanks
<Kronuz> Pelo, (there's just a generic printer listed there)
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  you have been doing 'apt-get update' after changing the sources.list ?
<AMSmith42> Which flavor of Ubuntu should I use for my LTSP server?
<Pici> Would rsync be the right tool to use if I wanted changes to propagate in both directions?
<Pelo> Kronuz,  Kronuz  what is the name of the printer listed in the cups windows ?
<Kronuz> Pelo, I named it DELL
<stb> has anyone used DownloadThemAll?
<b0ri5> it's even worse now; I get this:
<b0ri5> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<b0ri5> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Kronuz> I'll try Gnumeric and AbiWord
<blue|palm> dyrne: thanks but it made no difference ill try mplayer's mailing lists
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<WorldDomination> Dr_willis is airsnort available as a normal sw-package in ubuntu ? or do I need to get it somewhere else than in the standard sources
<b0ri5> Dr_willis, I get those error msgs above after apt-get update
<blaz3> hello all!
<Vigo_> Is Feisty stable? I have one, just wanted to make certain it is sorta ok release?
<blahla> hey i was wondering if there was any helpers to help me install ubuntu
<vicente> Vigo, it is stable enough, but for maximum stability i would go with edgy
<vicente> blahla,  do you have two computers?
<Kronuz> is GNOME office the same as AbiWord and GNumeric?
<Vigo_> vincente: Thank you.
<vicente> Kronuz,  no
<blahla> im getting an error when i try and boot with it, i get an error of not enough higher memory
<Aw0L> how can I setup samba so that only authenticated users on a domain can access shares?
<vicente> blahla, how much memory do you have?
<blahla> do i have to install gnome first? and ubuntu a mod of that?
<blahla> its 512 ibm laptop
<vicente> blahla,  you should be fine i think, try running memtest or check the cd for errors. ifyou haveless than 64mb of ram you might  have trouble installing
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to install enet in Ubuntu?
<Zaggynl> http://enet.bespin.org/
<Zaggynl> I need it for mana world (repo version is outdated)
<mbac> uhh
<mbac> are you kidding me? making a mistake in /etc/sudoers makes it impossible to gain root?
<blahla> ok is there a installer that i can use in windows that i could use?
<mbac> i added a config directive to the end of /etc/sudoers and it refuses to run because i typo'd the name
<mbac> so now i can't become root to fix it
<mbac> hahaha
<Zaggynl> mbac, sort of, try booting with a livecd, chroot your partition, and rechange the sudo file
<vicente> blahla, no, but ifyou boot from the ubuntu edgy cd then it does all the installing fairly easy through the use of a nice interface
<ekul1> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mbac> yeah yeah, it's just obnoxious that there's no root account that i can su - to
<Pici> mbac: Try booting into the recovery console to fix it
<blahla> hrmm ok ill try n download another copy and reburn it ... thanks for the assist =D
<Zaggynl> np. g;
<Vigo_> I go install or something now, I thank you kindly
<mbac> do all of the other graphical tools consult the /etc/sudoers file to do privilege escalation?
<vicente> mbac, i have never trusted sudo because its such a big piece of crap. i usually shh in and su to the root account. or sudo su if i dont feel like typing root password
<vicente> mbac, did you back up the file before you edited it? or can you create another account to sudo from
<mbac> uhm, i'm a powerless user if sudo is broken and i can't escalate to root
<mbac> time to boot init=/bin/bash
<Orfeous> got some problems while compiling oddcastv2
<Orfeous> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9253/
<mbac> i'm commenting more on the ridiculity of the situation more than i'm asking for help ;)
<vicente> Orfeous, is this a default i386 compile you're doing?
<Orfeous> vicente, yes
<brian007> heee
<brian007> go to
<Orfeous> vicente, downloaded oddcastv2 source and did a ./configure and then make.. after a while that error happened.
<brian007> http://gamepro.websitemaker.nl/gamepro
<vicente> Orfeous, it seems that the 2.5 version of wxWindows might be broken, is there a way to try wxWindows 2.4?
<brian007> http://gamepro.websitemaker.nl/gamepro
<brian007> http://gamepro.websitemaker.nl/gamepro
<brian007> http://gamepro.websitemaker.nl/gamepro
<Orfeous> vicente, maybe but i dont know how :P
<vicente> Orfeous, oh hold on lemme see if i can find it
<Aw0L> so, any help with ubuntu-server + active directory?
<lonran> anyone with edgy 64 and flash player 9 can tell me how to install it?
<Kaso> what would be the "correct" way to specify a http_proxy for apt and various other console apps.
<vicente> Orfeous, there is libwxgtk2.4-1 in the repositories that you can try
<predaeus_> lonran: I think we are still stuck with flash7
<optik`> hey, installed ubuntu-server onto a box earlier to use as a webserver and for some reason on the network you can browse to it via hostname but not IP and no im not using the wrong IP because i am ssh'ing at the same time
<predaeus_> lonran: for native 64bit flash apps that is.
<lonran> predaeus_, is there a version for 64? great i didint know, i dont mind the version, just need flashpl
<vicente> optik`, there might be a problem with your hosts file
<goom> Anyone use rdesktop 1.5 with seamlessRDP?
<MasterK> is 1GB transfer rate possible yet over networks of ethernet?
<optik`> on my local machine or the server vicente?
<cefx> 1GB/s ? ethernet? no
<MasterK> hmm... firewire?
<cefx> MasterK: fiber optics or dark fiber networks yes?
<MasterK> oh ok
<Orfeous> vicente, thank you.. im gonna try
<goom> MasterK: Gigabyte GB gigabit Gb
<vicente> optik`,  on the server
<MasterK> byte
<predaeus_> lonran: oh well nevermind, I am talking rubbish here sry. gotta eat something. I think there is no official player for 64bit at all. But you can get firefox running as a 32bit app on amd64 and install flash with 32bit there. But in general I think there is not even flash9 for 32bit for linux yet.
<Orfeous> vicente, but its allready installed
<optik`> vicente: what might be wrong with it?
<cuacurie> Hello.  Anyone have time to answer a few newbie questions?
<Dr_willis> cuacurie,  we can always point you to the right places to start reading. :)
<Orfeous> vicente, maybe i must declare in configurescript where the 2.4-libs are..
<vicente> optik`, you are using a normal end user router right? are you trying to reach the site throught he LAN ip address or by the exterior ip address
<Orfeous> instead of the 2.6..
<dromer> how can I play .flv-files ?
<vicente> Orfeous, yeah that might be what is wrong, i just saw someone say that 2.5 was broken and that 2.4 compile worked
<optik`> by the lan ip address
<aloon> when installing a nvidia video card , do you have to change xorg.conf fron "nv"  to "nvidia" ?
<cefx> MasterK: internet2 and ca*net4 have been using speeds of 10GB/s for awhile now
<optik`> e.g. the hostname is vle and you can browse to it that way
<vicente> aloon, yes its a good idea to do that
<optik`> but browsing to 10.11.4.2 doesnt work
<cefx> they're experimental networks, and we have a dark fiber network locally to, that can reach those speeds
<dromer> aloon: depends on which drivers you want, the nvidea drivers are pretty good i think
<aloon> thx vincete
<vicente> optik`, can you ping that address from the client computer, or do a telnet into the webserver port of it?
<sivik> aloon: yes
<optik`> yeah i can ssh and ping 10.11.4.2
<optik`> but not actually browse to it
<optik`> i havent tried telnet'ing
<cuacurie> Dr_willis, I have tried the live CD version of ubuntu.   I would like to try it now as a dual boot on my existing windows XP latop.  Is there an intaller that will automate this to some extent? )
<Orfeous> vicente, strange.
<vicente> Orfeous,  what is that?
<Dr_willis> cuacurie,  the normal installers can resize the ntfs partition and install to the hard drive i belive. so yes.. thats now its designed to work. :)
<Dr_willis> cuacurie,  be sure you are using the latest livecd. not the older ones.
<Dr_willis> I think the live cd can resize ntfs.. anyone verify that?
<ernst> what is the lspci command for usb?
<Dr_willis> ernst, lsusb :)
<ernst> lol ok
<jshriver> good morning
<ernst> thnks
<jshriver> I'm having problems with fetchmail. I'm using it to make a backup of all of my gmail emails.
<jshriver> But it seems to only grab about 10% of them.. I used the -a cli argument
<jshriver> any tips?
<MrSHiat> hi all. Anyone try connecting to a sonicwall vpn with ubuntu? had much luck?
<cuacurie> Dr_willis, Should I be using version 6?  I read on another site the 7 is the latest version, but i don't see that on the ubuntu website
<aloon> can anyone tell me the name of the right package to apt-get for nvidia drivers?
<jshriver> MrSHiat: I am in the process of doing that now
<Owner_> can someone give me some pointers on reconfiguring my network? please I cant get my sever talking with ipcop but if I plug it into the inhouse network we are all good I get a light to come on
<vicente> jshriver, in the gmail settings have you told it to do pop3 forwarding of ALL email or just new ones?
<aloon> is nvidia-glx   right?
<jshriver> MrSHiat: I just use firefox to load the IP of he SonicWall and login that way.
<SoulChild> Hey, how can i found all installed packages that are not included in ubuntu-minmal meta-package... ???
<jshriver> vicente: good question I'll check online
<Dr_willis> cuacurie,  you proberly want to be sure to be using the 'edgy eft' version..   thats 6.10 I think.  the OLD livecd's had no installer.
<vicente> aloon, yes i think it is go to www.ubuntuguide.org for exact instructions
<defrysk> !info df > defrysk
<Orfeous> vicente, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9255/
<optik`> vicente what can i do to my hosts file then
<MrSHiat> jshriver: what sonicwall vpn do you have? i didn't know you could obtain an ip address that way
<cuacurie> Dr_willis, Gotcha )  thanks for your input
<MasterK> i loved the old live cds
<Dr_willis> cuacurie,  backup, scandisk, and defrag your windows drive befor doing that install.
<SoulChild> Hey Guys, how can i find all installed packages that are not included in the  ubuntu-minmal meta-package... ???
<kleftisx> what do i have to install in ubuntu so i can write code like Borland C++ 6 ????
<jshriver> MrSHiat: well the sonicwall router sits on an IP .. just load that in a browser it'll ask for your username/password.. then it'll pop up a window saying "You are logged in you have 480minutes remaining" or x minutes
<jshriver> kleftisx: gcc g++
<mbac> kleftisx, you should probably install eclipse
<Dr_willis> kleftisx,  you mean write "C++" code?
<mbac> because it's so aewsome
<mbac> eclipse and a plugin for C++
<jshriver> thought eclipse was just for java
<watchme> Hi.. I've a question about feisty and compiz....
<MrSHiat> jshriver: Oh.. i actually have a sonicwall firewall with vpn.. so it doesn't work that way, I wish it did though
<kleftisx> Dr_willis : yes c++ and c code
<kmaynard> watchme, join #ubuntu+1
<jshriver> MrSHiat: we have a VPN here as well on the sonicwall router. At least that's hwo I connect to the VPN and subsequent servers
<vicente> optik`, 192.168.0.6   www.example.com example.com should read the line of the client computer i believe to resolve the hostname to an ip address
<jshriver> MrSHiat: but as far as I know there isn't a client of sorts like there is for windows
<optik`> so in my example 10.11.4.2 vle.....
<optik`> hmmm
<Dr_willis> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<optik`> but why would that affect it
<jshriver> MrSHiat: then again I also have a static IP, so I dont have to use the VPN client just to get on the network for an IP
<Dr_willis> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SoulChild> Hey Guys, how can i find all installed packages that are not included in the  ubuntu-minmal meta-package... ???
<xelados> Is there a way to force NumLock to be active when gdm starts?
<xelados> SoulChild: Perhaps the ubuntu-standard package?
<Dr_willis> kleftisx,  install the 'build-essential' package and it will pull in all the needed minimal C and C++ and other compilers/libs/tools...
<MrSHiat> jshriver: oh I am tryihng to connect remotelky
<MrSHiat> remotely even
<Dr_willis> kleftisx,  if you want fancier IDE tools.. well theres several to use.
<kleftisx> Dr_willis : how to instal the build essential package from console?
<kleftisx> Dr_willis : ok i found it
<Orfeous> vicente, did you look?
<SoulChild> xelados: i think u didn't understand :S
<dballester> hi to all
<dballester> I'm trying to install ubuntu-server arch amd64/em64T into one Dell Poweredge 860 ( http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/pedge_860?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd ) by now is the second time that install cd ( 2 different burns ) claims that  libiw28 packages is corrupt
<xelados> SoulChild: I'm welcome to try to understand and help. :)
<vicente> Orfeous, sorry i missed it, reading now
<dballester> md5sum for the iso image is correct
<Dr_willis> kleftisx,  reading up on the 'apt-get' system is another thing thats well worth doing. :)  'sudo apt-get install whatever'
<vicente> Orfeous, you know that oddcastv2 is not being developed any more right?
<SoulChild> xelados: i want to see all installed packages except that ones, that are included in ubuntu-minmal meta package
<xelados> hmm
<SoulChild> understood ?
<Orfeous> vicente, yes i know! i have tried oddcastv3 but i cant get it working with jack.
<Orfeous> it has no gui either
<xelados> Yeah, I get it now.
<vicente> Orfeous, ok hold on lemme replicate the error you have going on :)
<xelados> Sounds pretty nifty, actually. Does apt-get have any sort of selective listing like that?
<killown> help -me I am try start xawtv but I get erro /dev/video0 not found
<killown> how I do to create /dev/video0?
<cefx> xelados: there's an additional package that lets you search and use something like apt://
<cefx> etc
<Orfeous> vicente, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9253/
<killown> how I do to create /dev/video0?
<dimych> killown: I don't know the answer, but google shows a lot on "create /dev/video0" query
<ekimus> hmm any reason why  a file in /etc/cron.hourly/ doesn't run? when i create an entry in /etc/crontab to run it it just works (filename ist gen_data.cron.sh)
<vicente> Orfeous, what i did just now was got the list of packages described here http://www.oddsock.org/tools/oddcastv2_xmms/ and also those packages ending in dev or devel as it requested
<vicente> Orfeous, If you are installing RPM versions of these packages, then you will also need the "devel" version of ALL the above pacakges (i.e. libvorbis-devel, lame-devel, etc...)
<vicente> Orfeous, i know you aren't installing from rpm, but it might be our problem
<Dr_willis> killown,  i would say load the proper modules for your card and it should show up
<bigjohnto> anyone here know how to use solaris?
<killown> Dr_willis, i do it
<optik`> vicente, any idea why it would be something to do with the server's hosts file?
<c0ol> Hello
<vicente> optik`, the host file allows a computer to resolv an ip address from a host name so i thought it might have been something messed up there. it could also be a firewall or a router acting up although i dont think it is. its worth a shot to check though
<optik`> i might try setting it back to dhcp tomorrow and see if i can browse to it then
<optik`> just in case i got something wrong there
<eck> killown: if you need to you can use mknod, but that is not the proper solution
<eck> killown: the best way is to let udev take care of it
<killown> certo!
<killown> thanks
<Vaalth> hey, where can i get the latest ati drivers?
<noodles12> i cannot burn a program with k3b. i looked in permissions for my cdrom and its read only. I think i should change that to write only but i can't access that without being root. I am not sure how to sudo nautilus and then access permissions for cdrom.
<SoulChild> Hey Guys, how can i find all installed packages (with synaptic or terminal) that are not included in the "gnome-core" meta-package?
<Vaalth> the default "ati" driver that comes with ubuntu doesnt work for me
<vicente> Orfeous, i got it
<Vaalth> i had to use the fglrx driver to get x to start
<c0ol> I am trying to setup TwinView using my dell 2407WFP as my primary screen and my Samsung SyncMaster 173P as my secondary.  I have read many threads on this topic but it always seems to show login on the samsung and nothing on the dell.  I read the log for Xorg and it says that my virtual screen is set to 1280x1024 when it should be 3200x1280.  Is there a way to force this?
<vicente> Orfeous, do you have gtk2.+ installed? the site says it wont work with gtk2.0+ so that may be our problem
<quiet> vaalth, if all else fails.. vesa is usually a safe bet... temporarily
<Vaalth> quiet : why temorarily?
<quiet> no accelleration or anything.
<Defdef> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 in Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, and the installation seems to hang and become unresponsive, does anyone know why?
<SimonW> does anyone know a sane way of running more than one Apache 2 instance on an ubuntu server?
<quiet> but it 'works'
<Vaalth> ah
<Vaalth> well im trying to play opengl games :(
<savvas> when will ubuntu release a newer version of gnome-system-tools? i still have 2.15.5 and as i'm told 2.16.x is more stable
<lonran> predaeus_, ii found the solution for the flash player: nspluginwrapper for the 32bit flash 9 plugin and it works with firefox 64
<Defdef>  Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 in Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, and the installation seems to hang and become unresponsive, does anyone know why?
<noodles12> what isthe command to see all the devices attached? fdisk -l ?
<kbd> mplayer32: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kbd> ls -l /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2007-02-26 04:01 /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.13 -> libgnutls.so.13.0.5
<kbd> so wtf?
<kylequamme> Defdef: probably cuz it's microsoft VPC
<kbd> I don't get it... this is a head scratcher
<Defdef> lol, ok. what should i use as an alternative?
<kylequamme> vmware
<eck> SoulChild: i would use apt-cache and aptitude and then a creative use of grep and cut
<quaal> what ubuntu program should i use to rip a dvd?
<chip0wa> acid rip
<kylequamme> Defdef: vmware
<eck> SoulChild: you can get all the dependencies of a package with apt-cache depends
<kbd> quaal: acid rip, dvdrip, gnome-baker
<quaal> chip0wa, thanks
<dyrne> Defdef: i had to do something with hyperthreading i think when i installed on vpc a while back. maybe noht will work in kernel line of grub. thats not what i did but it might work
<SoulChild> eck: ahh that helps a lot thanks
<eck> SoulChild: and you can find installed packages by doing an aptitude search and then grepping for ^i
<savvas> noodles12: try gksudo gparted
<riaal> Something is wrong whit my wireless network card.. Wifi radar detects a lot of networks but I can press "Connect" there is just a "Disconnect" buton.. when I press disconnect nothing happens =S
<eck> there is probably a better solution :-\
<savvas> noodles12: you'll need gparted (gnome partition manager) for that
<SoulChild> eck: thanks ,... but how that the whole command look now , i am not that good in grep and cut ...
<noodles12> sawas: i mean. i want to know what my dvd-rw is listed as. like /dev/dvdrw or /dev/dvd1 .
<Defdef> kylequamme: what version of vmware is right for what i am trying to do? (install a virtual ubuntu on windows xp pro) is it vmware player?
<eck> SoulChild: so this is all the packages you have installed: aptitude search ".*" | grep ^i
<savvas> noodles12: dir /dev/?d*
<eck> SoulChild: and then if you cut the second column you get the package names
<SoulChild> eck thanks
<eck> i think you need to be more creative to parse the output of apt-cache but it is similar in principle
<savvas> noodles12: it's probably /dev/hdb but i'm not sure how many drives/disks you have
<Orfeous> vicente, yes i have gtk2 installed.
<riaal> I can't connect to my wireless network, spent 2h getting the right driver. lol kismet works but I can't connect to my whit wifiradar?? =(
<Viro> Hey, if I wanna patch my dapper to a newer release like Edgy, what do I hafta do ? :)
<noodles12> sawas: i have a /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrw . which one is it?
<savvas> !edgy | Viro
<ubotu> Viro: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<evn> are people having trouble with mdadm on herd?
<Viro> thanx
<thian[gone] > Hi how do I change my ip proxy from the Firefox thats in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<vicente> Orfeous, if wxwindows compiles in ubuntu with gtk2.0 support then it breaks oddcastv2 because oddcastv2 only supports gtk1.2
<savvas> noodles12: you want to access the cdrom files? then cd /cdrom/
<wabek> hi
<noodles12> sawas: thank you
<Orfeous> vicente, stupid program ;)
<vicente> Orfeous, i know, and to recompile wxwindows with gtk1.2 support only would be bass ackwards
<Orfeous> vicente, maybe its possible to specify where gtk1.2 libs are installed ;)
<savvas> noodles12: the path /cdrom/ goes for all types, dvd or cd :)
<Orfeous> vicente, ok... oddcastv3 is working BUT i cant get jack work with xxmms.. etc..
<Orfeous> vicente, please try it
<vleon> what is the command to install kde without swiching with the gnome (i want both kde and gnome on my comp)
<vleon> ?
<tonyyarusso> !kde | vleon
<ubotu> vleon: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<vicente> Orfeous,  ok what do i have to install, jack, xmms and ocv3?
<vleon> thanx
<mikeconcepts> apt get install nvidia.glx says can't fins it, and I need to get it installed after an update which included the kernel
<mikeconcepts> dind*
<mikeconcepts> Find*
<dyrne> mikeconcepts: nvidia-glx
<thian[gone] > Hi how do I change my ip proxy from the Firefox thats in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<piedoggie> are there any models for running apt-get automatically to fetch security updates?  This is in a server context where there is no interaction except over terminal sessions
<mikeconcepts> correct, yes, nvidia-gls, will try that again
<mikeconcepts> opps
<vicente> mikeconcepts, go to www.ubuntuguide.org for instructions on nvidia drivers :)
<dyrne> mikeconcepts: heh
<mikeconcepts> typing issues here
<Rep0rter> Hi how do I change my ip proxy from the Firefox thats in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<savvas> Rep0rter: edit -> preferences -> advanced -> network -> settings
<Orfeous> vicente, yes... i think it tell you in the installation document that are included in the oddcastv3 source.
<vicente> Orfeous, ok thanks
<_Jaak_> what will be the best stuff feisty will offer?
<Rep0rter> savvas:  thank you
<dyrne> Rep0rter: maybe you could rephrase that im not sure i understand.  you want to change the proxy firefox is using?
<dyrne> Rep0rter: nm :)
<Rep0rter> :)
<riaal> I just downloaded linux drivers for my wireless network card. (http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html ) can someone please help me "install" them?
<clouder> Has anyone else had a problem where Blender open way to wide? I'm using MergeFB 1600x1200-1024x768 ati opensource driver on a Radeon9000pro
<Dr_willis> riaal,  you may want to check the wiki/forums for your specific card. there may be some tips/howtos given there
<nixnoob> hey why doesnt my ipod mount properly when i plug it in?
<bahr> Can someone tell me how I switch my locale from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1 or ISO-8859-15?
<Dr_willis> clouder,  using 2 monitors?
<clouder> yeah
<Dr_willis> clouder,  some programs are just STUPID. :)
<Dr_willis> clouder,  they dont proplery get the display info and just open over both monitors.
<piedoggie> found the answer to my questions about automatic updates:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_automatically_update_Ubuntu
<mikeconcepts> when I try apt-get install nvidia-glx it say can't fetch from http://albertomilone.com...
<Dr_willis> blender is one of those progams thats always been a little weird.
<clouder> oh alright, it's not that big of a deal just a annoying for 10 seconds ;D
<mikeconcepts> what should be in sources.list for nvidia-glx
<quaal> chip0wa, hmm acidrip seems to make .avi files
<riaal> Can someone please help me? Need to install drivers I just downloaded
<quaal> i want to rip the dvd, leaving it in .vob format
<savvas> piedoggie: sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Dr_willis> clouder,  vmware does the same thing for me.. and it makes fullscreen mode unuseable.
<Dr_willis> quaal,  access the dvd drive and copy the files over? :)
<savvas> oh it has that ;p
<quaal> Dr_willis, hmm does it work like that ?
<savvas> piedoggie: you might wanna watch it with dist-upgrade, that should be done manually
<Dr_willis> quaal,  if you want 4+GB files for a video that could be converted to avi at 1/2  the size... yes.
<riaal> how do I check what kernel I have?
<piedoggie> yes, I was just looking at that and I think I wouldn't want to do a dist upgrade automatically
<quaal> Dr_willis, wow i didnt know that
<quaal> thanks
<Dr_willis> quaal,  of course you may need vlc to play the files. or some other players and the decess stuff
<vicente> Orfeous, im still here, trying to get all this set up, do you have oss support or alsa?
<quaal> Dr_willis, yes i have vlc
<piedoggie> savvas
<quaal> best player out there
<riaal> please? how to check kernel version?
<mikeconcepts> deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/ was not in my sources.list
<Dr_willis> riaal,  uname -a
<riaal> thanks
<mikeconcepts> that must be the problem
<Dr_willis> riaal,  shows thecurrently in use kernel
<Rep0rter> Btw how do i copy some files to my windoes Drive like fat32 or NTFS. The drive is mounted and i can explore them but i cannot copy anything to the drive i can only copy from the drive
<piedoggie> savvas: dist upgrade drags in the latest distribution upgrade?
<Dr_willis> Rep0rter,  you mean to say the drive is "READ ONLY" ?
<Rep0rter> Dr_willis:  I"m guessing it is.
<savvas> piedoggie: yes, i think only when it's ready
<Dr_willis> Rep0rter,  fat32 is eaiallymade writeable.. ntfs takes more work
<Dr_willis> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Rep0rter> Dapper automatically mount the Drive to my desktop dont know about the Attributes
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Rep0rter> okhay how about the Fat32 ?
<Dr_willis> Rep0rter,  well you need to determine if its fat32 or ntfs.   a
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Viro> hm when I run gksu "update-manager -c", nothing happens... asks me for the Root passwd and nothing
<Dr_willis> for fat32 you just need to be sure the proper uid/umask and other options are set in the fstab file
<Rep0rter> Dr_willis:  Is there an easy way ?
<Dr_willis> Rep0rter,  i find it ratehr easy to edit the fstab file as needed.
<davidfetter> yello
<Dr_willis> Rep0rter,  of course ive read the various mount docs and so forth. so i understand whats going on.
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/ - is a 'must' read.
<Dr_willis> it has a lot of very good core/fundamental info
<davidfetter> i'm looking for a way to install a couple of different versions of postgresql on 6.10 desktop. what's the recommended way to do this?
<Gorgapor> so, when doing "upgrade-manager -d", how important is it not to have any other programs running?
<Viro> update-manager -c :)
<riaal> Im following a readme and it says: "$cp rt2561.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/	# copy firmware " but there is no Wireless folder??
<Rep0rter> ok thanks
<riaal> please? =S
<pablo_> hi! ive installed egropuware but.. now? how do i configure it? i go to http://localhost/egroupware/setup and browser says "page not found" ive also tried http://localhost/apache2-default/egroupware/setup but i have the same problem! where should i ponint my browser so that i can acces egrpuware config? (apache is working)
<Dr_willis> riaal,  make the directories then.
<riaal> Dr_willis, that really make 0 sence to an X windows user. but okey
<Dr_willis> riaal,  making a directory makes no sence? does 'make the folders' make better sence?
<Crazytom> I can't get the permissions right for my ntfs partition.  only root can access it
<b0ri5> I cannot install xserver-xgl in package manager. I get this:
<b0ri5> xserver-xgl:
<b0ri5>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<b0ri5>  Depends: libglitz-glx1  but it is not installable
<b0ri5>  Depends: libglitz1 (>=0.4.3+cvs20050728) but it is not installable
<javb> Hi guys.. can someone tell my what is 'chroot' ? Reading about this and dont quiet understand (im trying to use Postfix at Ubuntu Server)
<Dr_willis> Crazytom,  check out the following url...
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Gorgapor> javb, i don't understand it very deeply, but i know it's a way to have your system treat a different folder as /
<b0ri5> How come I can't install xserver-glx?
<riaal> Dr_willis, not what I ment, if the directory dosn't exist you f..ked (as I said, windows =) )
<riaal> there is no way this can work ?? :S
<Gorgapor> javb, you can use it to create a different system configuration that only applies when you run a program with chroot
<riaal> Im following a readme and it says: "$cp rt2561.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/	# copy firmware " but there is no Wireless folder??
<b0ri5> Does anyone have ideas why I can't install xserver-glx?????
<Symmetria> in its simplest form what Gorgapor said is correct, chroot changes the root of the system from a particular programs perspective
<Dr_willis> riaal,  then make  them.  mkdir /path/to/the/folder
<b0ri5> I get unmet dependencies] 
<riaal> Dr_willis, well, okey... cheers
<b0ri5> but those dependencies are not installable!??
<Dr_willis> riaal,  it may bw worth your while to read some beginner console guide/docs. :)
<b0ri5> Doesn't make any sense. What do I do?
<Dr_willis> riaal,  im betting you will have a lot bigger issues soon. :)
<bswift> My laptop doesn't boot, starting in recovery mode I get "/sbin/init: Accessing a corrupted shared library" and then a kernel panic. Any pointers in which direction to go ?
<riaal> Dr_willis, I know how to make a directory =) just that I don't know what im doing messing whit the kernel
<Dr_willis> riaal,  drivers are 'kernel' modules.
<javb> Gorgapor, so is it a kind of profile of the system for a program  that needs the system with a conf different than the way it is in reality?
<riaal> Dr_willis,  Think so?
<Dr_willis> riaal,  im supprised the modulkes for that card are not included allready
<Dr_willis> riaal,  what brand card was it exactly?
<b0ri5> how do I install these unmet dependencies???
<b0ri5> does anyone know?
<Vaalth> hey, does anyone know how to add the ubuntuguide.org repositories? it tells me to in this guide but it doesnt say how
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  you still fighting with Beryl?
<b0ri5> yes!
<riaal> Dr_willis, The strange thing is, it is supose to be.. And it works.. sometimes.. So before I trow the 4%&& card in the trash I tought installing the "real" drivers could help?
<b0ri5> I've reverted ALL changes, and am doing it over again
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  just to give you a heads up - i installed the beryl stuff a week or so ago.. after fighting with it.. then it crashed constantly.....
<b0ri5> so I shouldn't install it?
<olrrai> hello
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  so ya know why i  KEEP SAYING .. dont mess with Beryl.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Vaalth> hey, anyone know how to add the ubuntuguide.org repositories? it tells me to in this guide but doesnt say how
<b0ri5> fine, but those animation effects looked cool
<Dr_willis> when feisty comes out - it may be much easier to setup.
<Vaalth> im trying to get ventrilo working under wine
<Dr_willis> b0ri5,  get a live cd' play with them till lyou reaize how useless they are.. then reboot. :)
<riaal> Dr_willis, But, It  is a cNet card whit Ralink chip
<chrx> hi...i am new to ubuntu....i was trying to install something and the disk got really full..then when trying to delete some big files i realised that i had to be root to delete....then i logged off and try to log on again but told me cant log on because disk is full...so now how can i delete some files to be able to log on again....
<olrrai> anyone know how to make gdialog or zenity timeout?
<Dr_willis> riaal, you are saying you boot up. the card works.. for a while, then stops? or some times you boot and it dont work at all.. THEN another reboot and it works?
<Cnl_Delta> chrx, import the disk into another computer, and delete the files from there
<ray_> I'm trying to add some gdesklets but I'm not sure what directory to drop the desklets in
<javb> guys, how do i create a password to identifie  my nickname ?
<savvas> Viro: did you find a way to upgrade?
<Dr_willis> javb,  /msg nickserv help
<Gorgapor> javb, you actually create a chroot folder somewhere with all the variant etc/ bin/ usr/ folders in it, then tell a program that THIS folder is /
<Viro> savvas, no
<savvas> Viro: download the edgy-alternative cdrom, it will be easier that way
<Viro> savvas, when I type that gksu "update-manager -c" msg it just closes it ;)
<vicente> Orfeous, what error are you getting with oddcastv3?
<Viro> ahhh... allright :( ima get it
<Gorgapor> javb, it also keeps the program from accessing anything outside of the chroot folder, because you can't cd .. from /
<ray_> I can't figure out how to add desklets to the gdesklets shell
<savvas> Viro: or just change the sources, you just tried the 1st of the 3 ways to install :P
<riaal> Dr_willis, It always works when I just reboted, strange thing is. It goes to some kind of "lockdown" but kismet can monitor networks whit it "forever" but I can't connect to my own router =S
<idel> hi all, I need help. How can I list files through subdirectories including path, "ls -R dir/*" doesn't work
<b0ri5> I cannot install a superkaramba theme.
<chrx> i have a dual boot with windows on same disk....can i delete linux files from windows to free space...
<Viro> savvas :) ima try that
<Dr_willis> riaal,  odd.....
<javb> Thanks Gorgapor, so what would be the technical reason to make a program run as chroot..
<Dr_willis> riaal,  may want to find the ra chipset/drivers homepage/forums - could be some driver bug thats being worked on for the next kernel.
<riaal> Dr_willis,  just found something: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<javb> i mean, why smtp server, in this case, Postfix in Ubuntu Server, must create another / system link?
<Viro> btw, does anyone know what script is the latest that goes off after you log in to X Windows ? I tried /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession  but that's not late enough :))
<Gorgapor> glad to help
<Gorgapor> with what limited knowledge i do have about linux (i'm still a bit new myself)
<kleftisx> with what command i can compile C++ projects on ubuntu???
<Dr_willis> gcc whatever.c
<riaal> Dr_willis, lol......."(a) Do not use the "Networking" tool (network-admin). You will get a lock-up at boot time at the point where the network interfaces are bieng configured"
<jrib> kleftisx: install build-essential, the command is  g++
<ray_> what other NES emulators are there for ubuntu?
<tremmor> how do I resize LVM physical partition? gparted doesn't know physical volumes ?!
<Dr_willis> kleftisx,  may want to google for some basic C++ tutorials for linux.
<Nalleman> Im about to install avant windows navigator using this guide.http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/SVN+Version+Installation, i got stuck on the "make" part. Make does nothing, shoul I install something else?
<denis_on_ubuntu> question: i have an external hard drive that I loaded a bunch of files to. But when I installed Ubuntu it does not let me "write" to the drive - how do I gain read/write/execute access to my external HD???
<kleftisx> jrib : i have installed build-essential and i have use g++ but it not regonize commands like "cout" "endl" e.t.c
<Dr_willis> ray_,  theres some that may not be in the repos. will have to use the source. check that zophars domaine site for what ones exist.
<ray_> ty
<Dr_willis> denis_on_ubuntu,  ntfs drive?
<jrib> kleftisx: pastebin your source code, the command you used, and the error output from that command
<Gorgapor> denis_on_ubuntu, it's probably mounted with the wrong permissions
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm - i'm a total noob here, so i dunno whether its ntfs or not
<Gorgapor> denis_on_ubuntu, are you familiar with fstab?
<denis_on_ubuntu> so how do i go about this?
<denis_on_ubuntu> nope
<denis_on_ubuntu> i'm really new to linux (2nd day on it)
<Gorgapor> ok, run 'mount' to see what you have mounted
<kleftisx> jrib : have a look http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=32679
<Enverex> What is the current state of Biometrics in Linux?
<denis_on_ubuntu>  -> /dev/sdb1 on /media/External Disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<tonyyarusso> Enverex: "Varies".  The ThinkWiki has some info for fingerprint readers.
<Peter77> hi, I'm getting a core 2 duo laptop, should I use 32-bit or 64-bit linux on it?
<Gorgapor> yep ntfs
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok so its ntfs
<denis_on_ubuntu> what do i do now
<denis_on_ubuntu> ? lol
<jrib> Peter77: if you like multimedia, use 32bit
<olrrai> exit
<Peter77> won't films play in 64-bit?
<Gorgapor> denis_on_ubuntu, i'm not an expert at this stuff, my policy has just been "use FAT32 if you need an external partition"
<jrib> Peter77: flash isn't available on 64bit and getting some codecs like wmv is also cumbersome
<Gorgapor> : (
<Peter77> ahh so I should just stick with i686?
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm - there HAS to be a way for me to give myself access to my dirve! even if its NTFS!!!!
<denis_on_ubuntu> :(
<b0ri5> when I run superkaramba, I get this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<sparrw> b0ri5: you should see that same error running any X app from the terminal
<Gorgapor> well you can read by default
<denis_on_ubuntu> yeah
<denis_on_ubuntu> i can
<denis_on_ubuntu> but that's not good enough
<Gorgapor> yeah
<b0ri5> sparrw: for example, I installed a theme, and got this:
<b0ri5> Error reading file 39609-TempMon_AIO-0.3.theme from zip
<b0ri5> Could not read config file.
<b0ri5> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<ques> hi
<jrib> Peter77: yeah.  You could always install both and just see if you think it's worth the extra trouble to get flash and such to work on 64-bit
<Enverex> tonyyarusso, For any readers or just the ThinkPad one?
<FarrisG> I've got a dapper box running gnome/gdm. I have a few gnome-terminals open with ssh sessions to another box running a long job. gdm has puked/hung, but the remote jobs are still running. Is there any way for me to restart gdm or recover without nuking those remote jobs? Too late to use screen
<ques> What do the synchronous updates on mail queue mean in postfix?
<Gorgapor> i'm without browser access right now, unfortunately, so i can't help research it
<Gorgapor> but you should look at the forums
<tonyyarusso> Enverex: It's for the thinkpad one, but I'm told a fair amount of the info applies generally too.
<Orfeous> vicente, no error.. i just cant get jack working with it ;) and xmms
<denis_on_ubuntu> I did
<Gorgapor> or alternately create a FAT32 partition and copy everything to it
<denis_on_ubuntu> can't find anything that's relevant to my situation
<Gorgapor> darn
<ScotF> I'm doing an install and it looks like the automatix2 web site is down. Does anyone know if this permanent?
<jrib> kleftisx: how about the rest?
<ques> What do the synchronous updates on mail queue mean when installing postfix in ubuntu
<Peter77> can't I install both kernels?
<visualnets> I need some help
<sparrw> FarrisG: ssh into that other machine again, figure out how to take over the ssh session?
<Gorgapor> denis_on_ubuntu, is it reasonable in your case to create a FAT32 partition?
<kleftisx> jrib : what rest?
<visualnets> hello all
<jrib> !helpme | visualnets
<ubotu> visualnets: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<denis_on_ubuntu> i dont think so
<Peter77> therefore letting me access my files using either?
<denis_on_ubuntu> i have a LOT
<denis_on_ubuntu> of stuff on the drive
<denis_on_ubuntu> and i cant format it
<jrib> kleftisx: pastebin your source code, the command you used, and the error output from that command
<visualnets> jrib,hello
<visualnets> thx for u
<wick2o> hello
<gumpish> is there a way to change the color of text in the console? (not xterm, I mean the ttys you get in ctrl-alt-F1-6)
<visualnets> jrib,I am a fresher to use ubuntu
<kane77> !ntfs | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ques> What do the synchronous updates on mail queue mean when installing postfix in ubuntu
<kane77> !ntfs-3g | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kleftisx> jrib : i have use gcc -Wall -g hello.c -o hello and i just write void main(){ cout << "Hello World" << endl; }
<kane77> !fuse | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<FarrisG> sparrw: Is there any way to do that if we haven't already screened that session?
<visualnets> jrib,i am in bash now,i want login to gnome,but i do not know the command
<wick2o> anyone here customize their own install cd with a different preseed or some such?  I follow the online guide and fix the ubuntu-keyring...and i also do a sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum | sudo tee md5sum.txt to update the new hashes
<denis_on_ubuntu> why is it unsafe?
<kane77> denis_on_ubuntu, I recommend ntfs3g
<wick2o> but when i try and install the debconf gives me errors and says these files that i modified are corrupt
<wick2o> am i missing something stupid?
<kane77> denis_on_ubuntu, it can mess up your stuff
<soundray> gumpish: you can use ANSI escape codes
<denis_on_ubuntu> :|
<denis_on_ubuntu> i cant risk messup
<visualnets> jrib,can u help me login to gnome
<denis_on_ubuntu> ntfs3g?
<Gorgapor> then transfering to FAT32 or ext3fs seems like a good option, seeing as how you really like your data : )
<zumi> how can i change preferences of 3ddesktop?
<kane77> denis_on_ubuntu, there has been extensive testing going on..
<visualnets> hello all i need some help
<zumi> how can i change preferences of 3ddesktop?
<jrib> kleftisx: it should be: g++ foo.cc
<kane77> zumi, man 3ddesktop
<Gorgapor> visualnets, you can just outright ask a question :)
<ScotF> zumi, do u have the red gem on your desktop or on the taskbar?
<jrib> visualnets: how come the graphical login window didn't start?
<gumpish> =/
<ardchoille> When I insert a CD in the cd drive, which file is it that tells the system which mount point tt use when mounting that cd disk?
<zumi> which red gem? you mean beryl?
<kmaynard> ardchoille, /etc/fstab
<ques> any postfix installation tutorials?
<visualnets> jrib,yes when i power on my pc,boot to bash
<ardchoille> kmaynard: Thank you :)
<ScotF> yeah --
<kmaynard> ardchoille, np
<kane77> zumi, you meant like berryl?
<jrib> visualnets: ok, is ubuntu-desktop installed?  use this command to find out:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<kane77> zumi, or the 3ddesktop package?
<zumi> 3ddesktoppackage
<visualnets> jrib,thx let's me try
<soundray> gumpish: what?
<sacater> zumi: having trouble with beryl?
<infinito> does anyone a way to make exim not sending emails with "undisclosed recipients" as TO: ??
<zumi> no, I just want to change preferences of 3ddesktop package
<b0ri5> For some reason Ubuntu freezes randomly when I'm using FIrefox
<b0ri5> I think Windows is more stable that Ubuntu
<gumpish> I don't want to just add color to my prompt or something. I want EVERYTHING to be in green text instead of gray.
<kmaynard> TROLL IN THE DUNGEON
<kmaynard> crap, caps lock
<Enverex> b0ri5, Depends on the app or if your hardware is defective
<soundray> gumpish: so, use echo with the appropriate escape code
<gumpish> :o
<b0ri5> I had Firefox, Konversation, and terminal open when it completely froze.
<SoulChild> hey guys : i habe this command that shows packages not included in gnome-core metapackage, how do i add ubunut-minmal to this command ? sudo aptitude search '!~RDepends:gnome-core ~i'
<Enverex> b0ri5, So there's something wrong with your PC (hardware fault of some kind)
<b0ri5> it responded to NOTHING. I had to unplug the computer. It happened twice already today.
<Gorgapor> gumpish, are you talking about colors in gnome-terminal ?
<soundray> b0ri5: since you're already convinced that Windows is more stable, why are you here?
<Gorgapor> come on don't be mean soundray : )
<b0ri5> Cause it sucks.
<SoulChild> GUYS, i have this command that shows packages not included in gnome-core metapackage, how do i add ubuntu-minimal to this command ? sudo aptitude search '!~RDepends:gnome-core ~i'
<gumpish> Gorgapor:  no, the tty1 - tty6....
<Gorgapor> ok that
<b0ri5> Ubuntu is much better, but I get weird problems.
<kmaynard> b0ri5, are you being forced to use it?
<Gorgapor> yeah maybe you can put an ANSI escape code in your bashrc
<b0ri5> by myself
<Gorgapor> never tried it, but it seems logical
<genie> Quotation about Arabic characters , when I type Hello in Arabic three is a gaps between the "Haa" characters and "Laam"
<kmaynard> just wondering who you should blame here...
<DigitalNinja> I'm a gnome user. How do I install KDE with out breaking anything?
<genie> any body know how to fix this?
<soundray> Gorgapor: I'm just generally annoyed with people who think we'd like to listen to them slagging off Ubuntu, or, as the case may be, Windows.
<genie> I have ubuntu 6.10
<kmaynard> DigitalNinja, kubuntu-desktop
<Gorgapor> i understand
<jrib> !kde | DigitalNinja
<Enverex> DigitalNinja, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> DigitalNinja: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
* DigitalNinja Thanks!
<b0ri5> it couldn't be faulty hardware. This computer was a server for 6 months, running folding@home all the time. Didn't crash once.
<Lr5> !remote
<Gorgapor> genie, which input method are you using?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vaalth> hey, can anyone with ventrilo help me test it out?
<Orfeous> vicente, how is it going?
<genie> just wait
<Vaalth> want to see if i got it working correctly under wine
<genie> I will let you know
<neighborlee> b0ri5, linux is perfect, what are you talking about ;)
<Drake> hello
<vicente> Orfeous, I GOT IT
<b0ri5> I agree, just I have these random problems
<vicente> Orfeous, HOT DAMN!!!!!!
<genie> Default
<SoulChild> GUYS, i have this command that shows packages not included in gnome-core metapackage, how do i add ubuntu-minimal to this command ? sudo aptitude search '!~RDepends:gnome-core ~i'
<genie> I am using default
<Orfeous> vicente, ;)
<kmaynard> b0ri5, i had problems with bad RAM in the past...replaced it, all was well
<jrib> SoulChild: what do you mean by "add ubuntu-minimal to this command"?
<neighborlee> b0ri5, my issues were bad ram.
<Drake> neighborlee: no linux is not perfect if it was nobody would develop things for it anymore
<neighborlee> b0ri5, once fixed,,all my issues *( MOST of them ) went away I found
* trpr needs assistence setting things up to compile C++. What packages do I need?
<SoulChild> jrib: this command shows packages that are not in gnome-core, i also don't want to see the packages that are included in ubuntu-minmal
<neighborlee> Drake, I was being a tad facetious ;00
<soundray> trpr: all those that build-essential depends on.
<EADG> Somebody know the command to hide joins/parts/quits in irssi? I can't find it in /set.
<Drake> neighborlee: I know i was jocking also
<vicente> Orfeous, the repositories have jackd and xmms-jack available grab those
<neighborlee> Drake, lol
<trpr> soundray: hrm. i am not sure what i am working with here. there are lots of calls to cout, etc, which are unrecognized
<sacater> EADG, have you tried the irssi website or help
<trpr> soundray: but it is very important i get this code to compile so i can get working on it :\
<zumi> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<neighborlee> Drake, yeah your a jock alright ;) ( ill take your word on that LOL )
<jrib> SoulChild: instead of "gnome-core", write "ubuntu-minimal"?  Is this what you mean?
<Lr5> EADG: try #irssi
<b0ri5> I'll memtest the RAM later. Could it be because of ESD?
<trpr> soundray: but yeah, build-essential is definitely something i already have installed
<SoulChild> jrib: no i don't want to see both meta-packages
<Orfeous> vicente, allready installed
<Drake> anyway i need some tryng to run a script and it give : bash: ./_setup: No such file or directory
<EADG> sacater: I looked at a couple websites. Not at help though.
<jrib> SoulChild: don't use sudo to search btw
<grindar> does anyone know what directory azureus puts .torrents in by default?
<SoulChild> hmm okay ... and what else ?
<jrib> SoulChild: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html#searchBrokenType have you seen this?
<sacater> EADG: always check the help :P
<jrib> SoulChild: ignore the anchor
<EADG> Lr5: will do.
<SoulChild> what is anchor ?
<SoulChild> jrib: ?
<jrib> SoulChild: the #searchBrokenType thing
<Drake>  i need some help trying to run a script and it give : bash: ./_setup: No such file or directory
<zumi> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Drake> any idea
* Lr5 notices his irssi nicklist is hidden behind firefox
<zumi> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Lr5> is there any way to "link" some windows so that if I click one, also the other pops up?
<soundray> trpr: once your system has build-essential and dependencies, any remaining problems are down to the code you are compiling.
<Helmi> anyone around with experiences regarding codepage/charset-problems using samba?
<SoulChild> jrib i think u dind't understand me
<trpr> soundray: bleh. i am positive it is my setup that is flawed. i doubt very much my professor would give me a framework that doesn't compile :(
<genie> hello every body, I have problem with Arabic in Ubuntu 6.10; gaps occur between some characters in Arabic, example: Hello in Arabic
<jrib> SoulChild: I did and since I don't know off the top of my head, I linked you to the documentation that explains how to do what you want
<mirak> what is the necessary amount of disc space to hibernate ?
<genie> any body know how to fix this?
<kmaynard> genie, English :)
<SoulChild> jrib: ahhh okay
<genie> there is a gaps between characters
<Vaalth> anyone with ventrilo able to connect to a server and help me test something?>
<genie> it should be no gaps
<Gorgapor> genie, i know that few people use arabic in ubuntu
<SoulChild> jrib: i missed the reference ... thanks
<jrib> SoulChild: I /think/ this would do it: aptitude search '!(~RDepends:gnome-core|~RDepends:ubuntu-minimal)~i'
<Gorgapor> i've tried to get help with japanese and chinese input, and it's hard to find
<genie> ?
<mirak> what is the necessary amount of disc space to hibernate ?
<Drake>  i need some help trying to run a script and it give : bash: ./_setup: No such file or directory
<b0ri5> I cannot install any superkaramba theme. I get this msg:
<b0ri5> Error reading file 53490-calgadget.theme from zip
<b0ri5> Could not read config file.
<soundray> mirak: your swap partition should be as big as your RAM. No extra space is needed outside swap.
<wick2o> but when i try and install the debconf gives me errors and says these files that i modified are corrupt
<wick2o> anyone here customize their own install cd with a different preseed or some such?  I follow the online guide and fix the ubuntu-keyring...and i also do a sudo find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum | sudo tee md5sum.txt to update the new hashes
<dabbler> \quit
<mirak> soundray: what ???
<genie> I want to know this problem from font or input method?
<Lr5> mirak: with no experience about that, I'd say you need same disk space than ram memory is used
<mirak> soundray: how can it use the swap to hibernate ?
<b0ri5> Does anyone have an idea why I get the error msg:
<b0ri5> Error reading file 53490-calgadget.theme from zip
<b0ri5> Could not read config file.
<mirak> soundray: and only the swap by the way
<wick2o> b0ri5: zip file is corrupt?
<b0ri5> but it's the same for every theme?
<Gorgapor> genie, well you could try different fonts and see if that changes the problem
<genie> I do
<soundray> mirak: extend me some courtesy and read up on your assumptions before you second-guess my advice.
<wick2o> b0ri5: purhaps you have an older version and the file was zipped with a newer version?
<genie> in fact I install all fonts from windows to linux
<genie> no use
<mbac> is there a way to disable the startup/login sounds?
<genie> in windows working fine, but some gaps in linux
<jrib> mbac: system > preferences > sounds
<b0ri5> wick2o: am i installing themes correctly? I click on "New Stuff", download a random theme, and get the exact error msg with any theme.
<mirak> soundray: it's already done. I can explain you why I think it's not accurate
<xushi_> hi all
<genie> hi
<mbac> oh, i mean before logging in
<wick2o> b0ri5: that i dont know...im more of a termial person
<wick2o> i ssh into all my linux boxes
<jrib> mbac: the drums?
<mbac> yeah
<jrib> mbac: system > administration > login window
<xushi_> I can't for the life of me manage to boot ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu on this old machine.. After choosing to boot from the livecd, i get a blank page with blinking cursor on top right. I googled a lot but only found unanswerd questions or different problems
<soundray> mbac: System-Admin-Login Window-Accessibility
<mirak> soundray: where do you put the data from the swap then ?
<b0ri5> how do u install superkaramba themes then?
<mbac> haha
<xushi_> my gfx card is a Geforce fx 5200 (128Mb)
<soundray> mirak: go on then
<wick2o> xushi_: i know what this is
<wick2o> you need to boot from a windows 98 cd with cdrom support
<soundray> mirak: I'm not here to answer rhetorical questions
<xushi_> o_o
<wick2o> then goto /boot/linux and run linux.bat
<ysop> hi can anyone help me to find my wine-directory ? i can open it in console in my home dir, but i cant see it in nautilus...
<soundray> mirak: swap is hardly needed when the machine is suspended.
<Lr5> Is there any method I could use the screen on my other laptop's (ubuntu 6.06 there, 6.10 here) screen as one of this computer?
<Gorgapor> locate wine
<wick2o> it has something to do with isolinux or something....i get that problem from time to time with old computers
<Lr5> ysop: ctrl+h
<jrib> ysop: it's ~/.wine  so nautilus won't show it unless you "show hidden directories"
<xushi_> that's .. weird. but at least it's a shot =)
<kleftisx> hello im trying to write a program in C++ under ubuntu but when i go to compile it i get so many errors. what else except gcc i can use to run the program???
<xushi_> hmm, if i don't have a win98 bootable cd, what should i do ?
<mbac> haha, silly people
<jrib> kleftisx: did you try what I said?
<mbac> i meant that i'm at the login prompt and want to stop the sound from playing so i don't disturb the office
<mirak> soundray: the data in swap are not necessarily just performance cache, there can be data in it
<wick2o> xushi_: download an image online...goto bootdisks.com or something
<mbac> oh well, fuck it, let them suffer one more time
<kleftisx> jrib : yes
<xushi_> thanks wick2o
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | mbac
<ubotu> mbac: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kleftisx> jrib : i get the same errors
<wick2o> get a usb floppy and a bootimage
<MadDog011> What can be the cause of mouse chopping in linux :0
<MadDog011> wherenver my hard drive works
<jrib> !find iostream
<ubotu> Found: libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-iostreams1.33.1
<ysop> ah thx a lot Lr5 and jrib
<ScotF> anybody know what is going on with automatix2?
<mbac> wow, you guys can engage in technical discussions without swearing?
<mbac> that is impressive
<mbac> my apologies
<PriceChild> mbac, system>admin>login window. Choose the "accessibility" tab and disable the login screen ready sound
<PriceChild> mbac, steady
<PriceChild> !automatix | ScotF
<ubotu> ScotF: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jrib> kleftisx: is libstdc++6 installed?
<roe> anyone know when the mythtv-frontend package will be fixed?
<SoulChild> guys | means "or" and what does mean "and" ???
<tecta> grr why doesnt totem-xine play rm files anymore?
<b0ri5> wait, we cannot swear here? Thats B$
<wick2o> &&
<SoulChild> wick2o: thanks
<roe> SoulChild, doesn't || mean or
<kleftisx> jrib : yes is installed
<soundray> roe: what's wrong with it?
<vicente> Orfeous, im very close
<tecta> roe yes it does
<jrib> SoulChild: !(a or b)  means   a and b
<roe> soundray, libjack0.80.0-0 (>= 0.99.0) but it is not installable
<roe>                    Depends: libmyth-0.20 but it is not going to be installed
<roe>                    Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not installable
<tecta> roe && means and
<PriceChild> b0ri5, This channel should be work safe and family friendly
<soundray> roe: do not paste errors here. Read the topic
<jrib> kleftisx: pastebin the complete source you are using
<kleftisx> ok
<riaal> can someone please have a look at this? ( http://www.soundaddict.se/wifii.jpg ) My wireless card seams to work but for some stupid reason there is no "connect buttom" and the "disconnect" don't work!!
<Orfeous> vicente, nice! i am curious! but i am gonna watch some tv.. back later!
<roe> soundray, my apologies, if figured 2 extra lines would not be a flood
<oni-dracula> um...whats up with ubuntu lookin like it's about to become a paid OS?
<juice`> could someone help me with this problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2266153#post2266153
<mbac> oni-dracula, haha what?
<LjL> oni-dracula: don't be ridiculous.
<trpr> roe: whatever. soundray might as well be a bot he is so helpful ;)
<Agrajag> oni-dracula: what are you talking about?
<jrib> oni-dracula: #ubuntu-offtopic
<riaal> =(
<b0ri5> how do I install a superkaramba theme?
<oni-dracula> http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-6-10-PC-Edition/dp/B000K2P4WW/sr=1-1/qid=1162590113?ie=UTF8&s=software&tag2=ubuntushipit-20
<roe> so in short mythtv-frontend's dependencies are broken
<soundray> roe: remember that 1100+ users get it. Have you tried apt-get install libqt3c102-mt ?
<LjL> oni-dracula: and?
<Agrajag> oni-dracula: you're free to download it at no cost.
<riaal> I have spent 6h strying to get this to work... someone have any ide?
<oni-dracula> at the bottom "free security updates for 18 months"
<kleftisx> jrib : http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=32682 have a look
<juice`> could someone help me with this problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2266153#post2266153 please, really tried everything
<b0ri5> does anyone here use Superkaramba?
<juice`> riaal: 6 ? i tried more than 20 with my problem :(
<Agrajag> oni-dracula: yes, 18 months is the standard support term. Dapper is supported for 5 years, also free.
<soundray> trpr: can you please keep personal comments out of here.
<riaal> juice`,  =(
<roe> soundray, yea, and it has been depricated, and replaced by a different package
<jrib> kleftisx: you need to use  std::cout  and  std::endl
<Agrajag> Afte rthat term is up, you get no more updates, but you can update to a newer version of Ubuntu for free.
<oni-dracula> ah
<oni-dracula> so 18 months is how long the devs make security updates
<b0ri5> no one uses superkaramba here?
<soundray> roe: has someone filed a bug against mythtv-frontend?
<Agrajag> yes, for Edgy.
<kleftisx> jrib : you mean ... std::cout << "hello world" <<std::endl; ???
<juice`> riaal: and what is your problem? nobody wants to help me, but maybe i will be able to help you?
<jrib> kleftisx: yes
<oni-dracula> oic
<riaal> Think Im going to flood the channel untill someone awnsers me =) I have finaly got the drivers to work and no I can't disconnect or connect =S check:  http://www.soundaddict.se/wifii.jpg
<vicente> Orfeous, ok i got it
<roe> soundray, not sure, where are the ubuntu package bugs maintaned
<juice`> could someone help me with this problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2266153#post2266153 please, really tried everything
<soundray> !bugs > roe, please read the pm from ubotu
<trpr> soundray: i will keep myself out of here. you are incredibly rude. i was under the impression help in this channel was voluntary.. why don't you stop volunteering please
<riaal> juice`, : can someone please have a look at this? ( http://www.soundaddict.se/wifii.jpg ) My wireless card seams to work but for some stupid reason there is no "connect button" and the "disconnect" don't work!!
<kleftisx> jrib : same many erros nothing runs
<mbac> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> kleftisx: what command are you using?
<mbac> !bugs > mbac
<mbac> neat
<jrib> mbac: /msg ubotu bugs    works even bette ;)
<juice`> riaal: i never even tried to connect anything wireless in linux so no idea
<mbac> right on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@jennifer.anistor.and.sandra.bullok.are.hot-hot-chicks.info]  by LjL
<kleftisx> jrib : gcc -o p kleftisx.cc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gentoo/user/FamousToaster]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/javacat]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.176]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> kleftisx: type this:    g++ -o p kleftisx.cc
<riaal> juice`, save yourself the problems and dont =)
<b0ri5> how do I install a superkaramba theme?
<Pici> riaal: You cant use kismet and connect to an AP at the same time
<wick2o> anyone here remaster a dapper server install cd? even after updateing the md5sum.txt file, the files i modify still get a flag from debconf as being corrupt
<kleftisx> jrib : no errors but nothing runs
<riaal> Pici, Dosn't matter if I quit it and rebot, still get connected to som random network and cant disconnect
<pablo_> hi! inve installed egroupware. where hould i point my browser to configure it?
<jrib> kleftisx: that just compiles kleftisx.cc.  You should now have a file called "p" that you can execute like so:  ./p
<juice`> could someone help me with this problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2266153#post2266153 please, really tried everything
<Defdef> What version of VMware is best for loading a virtual install of ubuntu? Is it vmware desktop? (and if so is that free?)
<kleftisx> jrib : thanks its working now
<jrib> kleftisx: great
<Pici> riaal: Have you used `iwconfig eth0 essid "yourssid"` to switch to a different access point, where eth0 is your wireless device
<soundray> pablo_: to find help getting started with a package, it is often useful to look at the contents of /usr/share/doc/packagename -- especially README.Debian
<kleftisx> jrib : and something last... "cin" command should be used like std::cin>> ?
<donkeyjaws> jjj
<pablo_> 4soundray: ok ill read :)
<jrib> kleftisx: right, the guys at ##c++ may be able to point you at some good tutorials as far as writing the actual c++ goes, I only know the basics
<riaal> Pici, no, if the SSID is  to words, do I use  ' '  around it?
<Exal|away> anyone can show me your cupsd.conf please?
<Defdef> What version of VMware is best for loading a virtual install of ubuntu? Is it vmware desktop? (and if so is that free?)
<Pici> riaal: Yes, you need to use quotes around your ssid
<NaPsTeR_> i have a hard drive that is in a removable case. its not letting me write to the drive. wat do i do?
<rbil> Defdef: vmplayer should handle it and it's free
<wick2o> NaPsTeR_: remount using -rw
<NaPsTeR_> how
<NaPsTeR_> sorry im a noob
<wick2o> mount -rw /dev/blah /media/blah
<Defdef> rbil: Thank you
<christopher> hi, is it possible to configure PPPOE during the install progress of ubuntu edgy alternate??
<Exal|away> anyone can show me your cupsd.conf please?
<EdgEy> has anyone here ever experienced java applets not loading at all? firefox acts as ifthe applets are not there
<mbac> hooray, i think this is the first bug report i've ever filed
<donkeyjaws> Hi can anyone help me to get my network printer working?http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376057&highlight=network+printer+troubleshooting#post2246895
<EdgEy> i have the plugin installed
<Exal|away> anyone can show me your cupsd.conf please?
<Pici> Not on the first date
<soundray> Exal|away: this is not the right way to ask for help. You should describe the problem. Sample cupsd.conf files can be found on the web.
<NaPsTeR_> it ses i must specify the filesystem type. how?
<wick2o> NaPsTeR_:  using the -t option
<wick2o> -t vfat or -t ntfs (i think)
<wick2o> you should man mount for the correct syntax
<reyn> I'm having some trouble getting eclipse to start up: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: org.eclipse.swt.internal.gtk.OS.memmove
<Pici> reyn: How did you install eclipse?
<Exal|away> soundray: I cant install a printer
<soundray> Exal|away: alternatively, rename your botched cupsd.conf file and do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install cupsys'
<Exal|away> I dont know what paswd is
<Athensman>  has anyone here had any problems installing XuBuntu???
<reyn> Pici, with apt, installed java 6, got that error, then tried downloading the 5 jre from sun
<soundray> Exal|away: configure it via System-Administration-Printing. You won't need a password.
<Exal|away> soundray: how is this?
<mbac> is there no open source implementation of flash?
<soundray> !gnash > mbac
<mbac> oh neat
<Pici> reyn: hm.. I believe that there is something in the control panel that will let you specify which version of java you want to use, you might try looking their first.
<mbac> i'll add it to the wikipedia article ;)
<Pici> *there
<Athensman>  has anyone here had any problems installing XuBuntu???
<DK_II> is it a good idea to use envy to install the nvidia drivers?
<EdgEy> Athensman,
<EdgEy> ! ask
<MarkCh> AThensman: problems like what?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<reyn> Pici, yes there is a /etc/eclipse/java_home, but I still get the same prob with different jvms ...
<DK_II> or just use nvidia-glx in the repos
<Defdef> Question regarding VMWare: It is asking for a .vmx configuration file...is one available for 6.10 ubuntu?
<soundray> Exal|away: I don't understand your question
<HymnToLife> DK_II, it seems to work, however I'm not very fod of this kind of automatic installation scripts
<reyn> Pici, I think it might be the gtk eclipse libs that are 32bit and not 64
<MarkCh> Defdef: you can make your own...
<HymnToLife> Defdef, you installed vmware player, right ?
<Defdef> yes
<NaPsTeR_> it is already mounted but it doesnt work
<Pici> reyn: Hm. I dont have any experience with using 64bit, so I'm not sure if I can help you reconcile the problem
<Exal|away> soundray: how to configure a printer via system pinting...
<wick2o> NaPsTeR_: type umount /media/blah
<reyn> Pici, mkay, thanks
<Defdef> but after installing vmware player it automatically asks me for that .vmx file
<wick2o> then remount it
<HymnToLife> Defdef, then you need to have an existing VM to "play" it, google might help you to find one
<wick2o> is the drive ntfs or fat32?
<MarkCh> Defdef, go download VMware server. it lets you make vmx files easily.
<soundray> Exal|away: why don't you just try it and come back if you have problems.
<HymnToLife> you can also install vmware server, which will let you create one yourself
<MarkCh> or you could search for an ubuntu 6.10 vmx in google
<soundray> Exal|away: use the menus: System-Administration-Printing.
<NaPsTeR_> i dunno
<Exal|away> soundray: the problem is when I try to install a printer cups ask for a passwd, I type the passwd of the user which have sudo privileges but doesn't work
<rbil> Defdef: better still ... go here and create one ... http://www.easyvmx.com/
<wick2o> NaPsTeR_: well, you kinda need to know that...if its ntfs then your really only ever gonna get read only permissions
<soundray> Exal|away: are you logged in as the user who has sudo privileges?
<Exal|away> soundray: yes
<NaPsTeR_> i think it is ntfs
<NaPsTeR_> how can i get a fat32?
<wick2o> you have to format the drive as fat32
<wick2o> which means loose everything you have on the harddrive
<wick2o> lose
<wick2o> looose
<soundray> Exal|away: which version of ubuntu is this?
<NaPsTeR_> there is nothing on it
<MarkCh> win
<NaPsTeR_> how can i do it
<NaPsTeR_> its a new drive
<EdgEy> ! ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<wick2o> www.google.com/linux format harddrive
<Khalsa> Hi, I have an IBM X41 Tablet PC. It has no Optical drive in it. I want to Dual-boot windows and ubuntu. Is there some guide/link you can tell me how to install ubuntu from a USB HDD?
<wick2o> EdgEy: its the BETA that scares me :)
<Pici> !install | Khalsa
<ubotu> Khalsa: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Exal|away> soundray: root@serverkfc:/etc/cups# uname -a
<Exal|away> Linux serverkfc 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lr5> How do you stop X?
<alien_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Enselic``> Hello. When I run 'X :1 -novtswitch', the vt actually is switched. Anyone know?
<Lr5> killing it or ctrl+alt+backspace just restart it
<Pici> Lr5: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lr5> Pici: thanks
<soundray> NaPsTeR_: use mkdosfs from the dosfstools package
<soundray> NaPsTeR_: better yet, format the drive as ext3 and use a Windows driver like ext2fsd
<Khalsa> Pici: thanks
<kessel> Defdef, here you can find Ubuntu vmx: http://search.vmware.com/search?q=ubuntu&filter=0&btnG=VMTN+Appliance+Search&restrict=&output=xml_no_dtd&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&ie=UTF-8&btnG.y=12&client=vmtn_appliance&num=10&btnG.x=15&oe=UTF-8&proxystylesheet=vmtn_appliance&site=vmtn_appliance
<mbac> i cannot believe how fast the open source development pace is proceeding
<EdgEy> what is the problem if java applets don't appear at all in firefox.. i have no errors, the applets just don't appear at all on the page
<Khalsa> Also, Would you recomend some tool to use to resize my windows partition?
<yomm> Is it possible to completely boot off a server ,and run the OS 100% native on the client ? So in other words a diskless ubuntu-box ...Can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<mbac> all of these projects there were in their infancy years ago are becoming huge mature systems
<wick2o> Khalsa: partition magic
<wick2o> qtparted in linux
<donkeyjaws> Can anyone help me to get my my network printer working?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376057&highlight=network+printer+troubleshooting#post2246895
<Terrasque> I have an interesting problem here.. When I use ssh://server and totem to watch movies on one of my servers, everything works great. When I use it on another, it works very very slowly. Like one frame every 5 seconds. scp manages 20 mbytes/sec off the same server..
<jrib> EdgEy: does http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml work?
<soundray> Exal|away: can you try this: 'mv /etc/cups /etc/cups-backup ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install cupsys', then try again
<EdgEy> jrib, blank box where the applet should be
<techie_> Hello all. Is there any place to learn more about sudo commands and other commands used via the terminal in Ubuntu?
<SoulChild> I simply want to see all installed packages, i do this with: aptiitude search '~i' and now i want to remove all packages that are included in the "gnome-core" and the "xorg" METAPACKAGES... how do i do this ... PELASE HELP ME!!!
<jrib> EdgEy: does about:plugins list the java plug-in?
<EdgEy> jrib, same color as the background
<soundray> !cli > techie_
<techie_> What is the terminal called, is that the Gnu editor?
<zumi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> techie_: the topic of #bash also has very useful information
<techie_> <soundray>yes i tried !cli already
<Exal|away> SoulChild: doesnt work
<jrib> SoulChild: didn't what I said before work?
<yomm> !cli > yomm
<techie_> <soundray>the #bash file is that another chatroom?
<Exal|away> soundray: doesnt work
<EdgEy> jrib, yes
<SoulChild> jrib: no ,... unfortunatly no
<jrib> SoulChild: in what way?
<lightenup> Has anyone had any success mounting and using microsoft DFS shares?
<soundray> techie_: it's another IRC channel. Try /join #bash
<techie_> <soundray>i remembered you told me about this before and when I checked the #bash room hardly anybody there was talking!
<soundray> techie_: I said read the topic
<techie_> <soundray>i will try them again.... thanks
<SoulChild> i habe problem writing the command ... cause it uses OR but there need to be AND between the meta-packages
<Exal|away> soundray: is still asking for a passwd but doesnt work
<lightenup> I can mount my DFS root...but its contents do not show up on ubuntu
<kelsin> techie_: once you are in #bash type /topic and look up some of the tutorials listed there
<Selaiah> How do i copy something frmo my desktop to  a root-owned folder? :D
<jrib> SoulChild: aptitude search '!(~RDepends:gnome-core|~RDepends:ubuntu-minimal)~i'  seems to work here, what makes you think it doesn't?
<techie_> <soundray>what is that information called the bash ? is that the officila ubuntu shell?
<EdgEy> jrib, the plugin and ll mime types are shown
<soundray> Exal|away: can you start other system maintenance programs?
<jrib> EdgEy: how did you install it?
<techie_> <soundray>great.... thanks.
<techie_> thanks kelsin
<kelsin> techie_: yes, bash is the shell run by default for all users in ubuntu
<SoulChild> jrib .... damn thanks i forgot the bracks
<Exal|away> soundray: sure, I dont have other problem
<EdgEy> jrib, apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<kelsin> techie_: so when you open a terminal you are running gnome-terminal that is running bash inside of it
<jrib> EdgEy: did java5 work?
<techie_> <kelsin>so bash is one of Ubuntu Shells?
<soundray> I can't explain this, sorry
<soundray> Exal|away: I can't explain this, sorry
<Exal|away> :(
<EdgEy> jrib, i instgalled both. should i remove 6 and try 5? FF reports java version 1.6
<kelsin> techie_: bash is the shell that ubuntu uses yes, there are many shells and bash is used in many distrobutions, not just ubuntu
<EdgEy> installed*
<jrib> EdgEy: sure why not.  I was just curious if it had ever worked, I don't really know what's going on atm
<techie_> <kelsin>Are there books written on this bash shell. I imagine you could probably do "everything" once you know the commands!!!
<EdgEy> jrib, i think it did
<Terrasque> techie_: you could try reading http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<soundray> Exal|away: people here are always coming and going -- please ask again in an hour or so. Eventually you'll find someone who can help.
<rbil> techie_: here's an interesting read ... an old standard ... http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<techie_> <Terrasque>very interesting.
<soundray> Exal|away: you could even ask again now. Be specific about what the problem is.
<techie_> rbil thanks.
<mbac> does Add/Remove Applications have a package that installs a full C/C++ toolchain or do I have to go through the apt-get install libstd-devel, etc.?
<kelsin> techie_: yes, you should look at the tutorials listed in the /topic of the #bash channel. There are also ploenty of books. The run I recomend is an O'Reilly book about bash
<kelsin> mbac: the build-essential package does that
<va1> Hey guys, while upgrading from dapper to edgy, I got a configure error for xfonts-intl-european ("usage error: unrecognized option"). Google didn't help me on this, any idea ?
<yomm> Is there a server irc channel for Ubuntu ?
<techie_> <kelsin>thanks I will search for that
<soundray> Exal|away: and say that you have ubuntu 6.06 (your kernel version suggests that that is the release you have installed)
<EdgEy> :/ java5 doesn't work either
<mbac> kelsin, so it does
<starcraft> hello Ubuntu folks :) Anyone here knowledgeable about viewsonic and monitors on Ubuntu? I posted here about it but no one replied http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2266117#post2266117
<donkeyjaws>   Can anyone help me to configure my system to print to a network printer?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376057&highlight=network+printer+troubleshooting#post2246895
<Terrasque> can anyone explain why totem should have problems streaming files from one server via ssh, but have problems with another (and much more beefier) server?
<soundray> lightenup: how do you mean 'do not show up'?
<Exal|away> thanks soundray
<EdgEy> donkeyjaws, try using nvidia-settings (terminal) i use that every boot to fix up my monitor's resolution for twinview
<jrib> EdgEy: when did this start happening?
<Exal|away> soundray: how I can see the ubuntu version installed?
<EdgEy> jrib, 3-4 days ago, i'm not sure of the exact update
<soundray> Exal|away: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Terrasque> can anyone explain why totem have no problems streaming files from one server via ssh, but have huge problems with another (and much more beefier) server?
<Exal|away> thanks
<donkeyjaws> EdgEy:  ??
<soundray> Terrasque: QoS settings on the server?
<jrib> EdgEy: are you using beryl or compiz by any chance?
<EdgEy> donkeyjaws, have you ever used terminal in linux?
<kelsin> starcraft: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1804884 that post has people posting some (what they say are working) xorg.confs have you tried those?
<EdgEy> jrib, nope
<jrib> EdgEy: have you seen if it happens with a new firefox profile?  A different browser?
<EdgEy> jrib it doesn't work with Konqueror though i'm not sure if it would anyway
<donkeyjaws> EdgEy:  yes
<SoulChild> Question: how to i find removable packages that won't autoremove Xorg, ubuntu-minmal and gnome-core ???
<EdgEy> donkeyjaws, try the command 'nvidia-settings'
<soundray> Exal|away: the printer you are setting up -- is it locally connected?
<EdgEy> it's the nvidia control panel, has a GUI for setting up resolution
<starcraft> uh, kelsin not sure what you mean ><, as far as I know I'm the only one that posted my xorg conf and another person bumped me...
<EdgEy> even if you can't have it permanently set that, it's better than nothing.. i have to change my secondary monitor resolution every boot (19"tft and 17"crt here)
<jrib> EdgEy: firefox -profilemanager   try with a new one.  Make sure about:plugins still lists java and visit http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<donkeyjaws> EdgEy:  no, I'm trying to get my printer working
<EdgEy> donkeyjaws, ahhh crap wrong person
<EdgEy> really sorry
<Terrasque> soundray: nope, no such things. its just a basic fileserver sitting on a 1gbit network. scp can pull 20 mbyte/s from it (and at most 3mb/s from the server that works perfectly..), and ftp gets close to 50 mb/s from that server.
<EdgEy> starcraft, scroll up and look at what i said to donkeyjaws xD
<gumpish> Anyone know how to prevent the screen from blanking in a tty?
<starcraft> ah, sorry kelsin, I see your link hmmm, will look at that, thanks :)
<Lr5> !Xdmx
<ubotu> xdmx: Distributed Multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<gumpish> I tried disabling the GNOME screensaver (just in case it was somehow linked) but no change...
<EdgEy> jrib, still listed but doesn't work
<NaPsTeR_> i did al of that. it still says im not the owner so i cant write to the disk
<donkeyjaws> EdgEy:  Help me when you get done with soundray...please
<Lr5> How do you get Xdmx to work?
<NaPsTeR_> how do i make it fat32?
<soundray> gumpish: try with setvesablank. There is a man page.
<gumpish> ok thanks
<EdgEy> donkeyjaws, i don't know anything about printers, sorry
<kelsin> starcraft: no that link might not have working ones either, just what I found googling, I don't have that monitor, good luck
<donkeyjaws> EdgEy:  OK Thanks
<USSR> sup
<starcraft> ok, thanks kelsin, I'll be sure to back up before modifying
<EdgEy> jrib, hmm, in Konqueror i get a grey box instead of applet
<USSR> i hate it when my BitchX is taking over my console colors
<MojoWork> how do i get info from a deb file? like rpm -qlip foo.rpm
<USSR> man dpkg
* MojoWork sighs
<PocketIRC> How do I connect to my PC over SSH from another network?
<[Jonne] > hi, anyone know how i can just browse the pictures on a digital photocamera? It pops up the whole wizard thing, and that doesn't allow me to manage the pics on the camera itself...
<MojoWork> i'm looking through dpkg --help now
<PocketIRC> is that possible ?
<Lr5> (Fatal Error) dmx: dmxOpenDisplay: Unable to open display 192.168.0.107:0
<MojoWork> i don't see much that acts on deb files
<n-iCe> Hi
<Thorac> hi all
<donkeyjaws> Can someone help me to configure a network printer? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376057&highlight=network+printer+troubleshooting#post2246895
<Pici> !ssh | PocketIRC
<n-iCe> Where can i download codecs for my video player?
<ubotu> PocketIRC: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lr5> Do I need to do something on that computer to get xdmx to work?
<[Jonne] > i don't see it mounted as a filesystem anywhere
<n-iCe> I tried to run a .wmv , but doesn't work
<USSR> n-iCe just install easyubuntu
<USSR> it will do it all for you
<jrib> EdgEy: want to try epiphany, galeon, or mozilla?  I don't know how konq handles plugins
<n-iCe> USSR sudo apt-get install easyubuntu
<n-iCe> ??
<jrib> !wmv | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> MojoWork: What do you need to know about the package?
<USSR> no, google for easyubuntu and you will find it all
<soundray> PocketIRC: it's possible -- give some more details about the client and the remote
<Bostonguy> Hello all. I was hoping to find some help in getting info on non-destructively dual-booting Ubuntu on my WinXP box
<MojoWork> ah i see -I
<USSR> and im sure you will have everything up and running within 10 minutes
<soundray> PocketIRC: and what goes in between
<MojoWork> well, i have postgresql-8.2 debs i made myself
<MojoWork> and there's repository with 8.2.3, but i think mine have a higher priority, cus apt doesn't want to upgrade
<Thorac> i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 and burn it with nero. The cd is booting but it is not installing any help
* Bostonguy hasnt h ad much experience with unix/linux since using SCO V4 in the late 90s
<soundray> !dualboot > Bostonguy, please read the private message from ubotu
<USSR> n-iCe let me know when you are having any problems after googling
<Enverex> Thorac, You need to be a little more specific...
<MojoWork> hmmm
<n-iCe> USSR ok i0m googling it
<MojoWork> problem is i already installed them by  hand, so now apt-cache policy postgresql-8.2 doesn't show my original ones
<soundray> Bostonguy: essentially, it's straightforward. Ubuntu will resize your Win XP partition for you.
<USSR> k
<Thorac> ok i downloaded the iso file of ubuntu 6.10
<Pici> MojoWork: Try using dpkg-query to see the information on the debs
<Thorac> and burn it
<USSR> very good Thorac
<Thorac> using nero
<USSR> i would love to get rid of all those dirty sounds in KDE
<MojoWork> Pici: thanks
<USSR> when i switch window for example
<PocketIRC> soundray: client is running ubuntu edgy and wlan. The remote is running putty and xp and wlan.everything  works if both are connected to the same network
<Bostonguy> Soundray: I have space on another partition, but I'm concerned with Ubuntu messing with the boot shit on my main xp paertition
<USSR> it keeps making those irritating sounds
<USSR> any1 got a clue?
<soundray> !enter > Thorac, please read ubotu's message
<usd> hi, how could I disable the root account? yesterday enable it accidently but I dont need this account I always use "sudo" and I want to disable the root account
<Thorac> restart my computer and boot from cd
<soundray> !language > Bostonguy
<jrib> !sudo | usd
<ubotu> usd: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<USSR> when im switching desktops in kde, kde makes those fucking lame sounds
<USSR> any1 has a clue howto disable that?
<usd> I know what sudo is..
<USSR> good, start using it usd
<kmaynard> convert to capitalism
<usd> I just want to disable the root account
<jrib> usd: see the link with "all information" (including what you asked) :)
* Bostonguy apologizes for the nasty word
<HiP_P> !https
* Lr5 wonders if anyone listened to usd 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about https - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> PocketIRC: to my knowledge, puttyssh is just a client. You can install openssh server inside Cygwin
<Lr5> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lr5> ...
<MojoWork> Pici: that seems to be the same as dpkg -l
<rbil> Bostonguy: it will replace the existing Windows mbr with one that will launch Grub and allow you to select which operating system you want to boot.
<Woodrow> hi, what do I do, if the text of buttons, menubars and documents has become invisible?  http://xs413.xs.to/xs413/07102/also_buttons.png
<MWS_> Just finished the design for the new wubi homepage (wubi is the ~ Windows Ubuntu Installer) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2266719#post2266719
<jrib> usd: ugh someone removed it.... it's  sudo passwd -l root  iirc
<soundray> Bostonguy: the ubuntu bootloader (named grub) is very reliable. Let it do its job, and chances are that you won't have a problem.
<PocketIRC> soundray: hmm yeah.. i meant i want to control ubuntu from the xpcomputer over Ssh
<USSR> use BitchX
<soundray> Bostonguy: if you want to go back to booting with NTLDR, you can restore its MBR with the Windows install CD
<Thorac> i burn 4 cds. they r both booting for installation but whe i choose install i only see a black screen.
<Lr5> usd: disable root u
<Lr5> ...
<Terrasque> soundray: unless the partitions change, the resizer / partitioner barfs, and so on and so forth
<usd> ok
<Lr5> usd: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_disable_root_user_account
<Lr5> that is what I mean
<soundray> PocketIRC: "remote" is usually the computer that you control. The client is the one that you control it from.
<Lr5> usd: the first one is just text from the link. :D
<PocketIRC> ok as I said before but..backwards then :)
<soundray> Terrasque: I've only ever had such problems with pre-release versions of Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pici> MojoWork: I'm not sure what to tell you, I'm sure that theres some information in the dpkg man pages, but I'm not sure what you need
<Bostonguy> SOundray: would I just use XP to do a repair install?
<usd> thanks!
<EdgEy> jrib, when using galeon, i get an error in terminal
<PocketIRC> soundray: ok as I said before but..backwards then :)
<jrib> EdgEy: what error?
<Lr5> Anyone ever used Xdmx?
<EdgEy> jrib, VM did not start up properly
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> wazzup?
<MojoWork> Pici: yeah thanks anyway. it's not that important ;)
<EdgEy> jrib, Could not start JavaVM!
<Lr5> I'm having trouble getting it to work
<soundray> PocketIRC: so, you do 'sudo apt-get install ssh' on edgy, then you can puttyssh to it by giving it the edgy machine's IP address
<Lr5> (Fatal Error) dmx: dmxOpenDisplay: Unable to open display 192.168.0.107:0
<HiP_P> hmmmm https:// sites aint working anymore ....weird
<jrib> EdgEy: k at least that's progress...  google for the exact error string.  If nothing useful turns up, ping me again
<Pici> Bostonguy: If you can get to the windows recovery console, you'll want to use the command `fixmbr` that will restore things to the windows bootloader
<jrib> ardchoille: hey, do you happen to be Ardchoille2 on the forums?
<soundray> Bostonguy: you won't want to, anyway. The grub installation will discover your WIndows installation and offer a boot option for it.
<PocketIRC> soundray: dont they have to be in the same network for that?
<AlteredBeast> i need a bit of help getting my mysql visible
<soundray> Bostonguy: failing that, you can configure this from ubuntu.
<Bostonguy> Pici: Thanks! I was thinking of the fdisk option to fix the mbr, but didnt notice until now that X doesnt even have fdisk (at least not on the system I'm using right now at work)
<AlteredBeast> i have msyql installed and mysqladmin works with localhost
<AlteredBeast> but when I try to connect with mysqladmin from another machine
<soundray> PocketIRC: yes, generally computers have to be in the same network if you want them to communicate ;)
<AlteredBeast> it immediately says it isn't available
<AlteredBeast> seems like a firewall issue, but ubuntu doesn't have firewall by default, right?
* Bostonguy thanks all for the advice!
* Bostonguy has to run, get to work
<soundray> PocketIRC: do you have a firewall or something between the machines?
<PocketIRC> soundray: oh..but I have connected to a computer in another network from home once..how did that work?
<Thorac> any ideas about running installation problem on ubuntu 6.10
<PocketIRC> soundray:no firewall
<soundray> AlteredBeast: you have to edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf to enable network access to your mysql server
<soundray> AlteredBeast: the lamp page has more info:
<soundray> !lamp > AlteredBeast
<AlteredBeast> great, thanks!
<MojoWork> Pici: ah! figured it out. the repository has it in edgy-backports
<ardchoille> jrib: Yes, that's me.
<AlteredBeast> i just did a port scan and it seems ubuntu is running a firewall?
<MojoWork> and i hadn't enabled that
<cefx> !vhost
<MojoWork> Pici: thanks man
<cefx> !vhosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cefx> damnit.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlteredBeast> but iptables doesn't seem to be up
<AlteredBeast> ideas?
<ardchoille> jrib: Actually, I am ardchoille42 on the forums and Ardchoille2 on the wiki and help docs.
<soundray> AlteredBeast: iptables is a kernel component. It doesn't have to be "up"
<soundray> !firewall > AlteredBeast
<cefx> Does anyone know what I need to do on an Ubuntu box when I've registered a domain name, created the nameserver records, and all of that done?  When I try to use the hostname with my Ubuntu box, it defaults to the other hostname rather than the one I want it to use.
<soundray> PocketIRC: how are your two machines connected to the internet?
<AlteredBeast> but the init.d script isn't entered into any run level
<jrib> ardchoille: may I /msg?
<ardchoille> jrib: Sure.
<PocketIRC> soundray : wlan
<AlteredBeast> i'll check out the link, thanks!
<cefx> Is it just /etc/hosts or something?
<soundray> PocketIRC: are they both on the same router?
<WaZ_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PocketIRC> soundray: No..when they are it works fine.
<soundray> PocketIRC: what's the problem then?
<Valroadie> !slap
* einPaul slaps Valroadie around the head with a glass vase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PocketIRC> soundray: I want to do the same thing from home where they are not on the same router
<cefx> Anyone...? Do I just need to edit /etc/hosts to use a vhost if all the work is already done on the nameservers and on the domain name side?
<soundray> PocketIRC: more detail please
<kachehi> karina123
<soundray> cefx: /etc/hostname
<cefx> ok, what's hosts for?
<thcmonkey> anyone tell me how to install amsn.96 ?
<soundray> cefx: local name-to-IP lookup
<mbac> cefx, why do you need to use /etc/hosts if the nameservers all have the appropriate entries?
<[Jonne] > hosts allows you to override what's in the dns
<PocketIRC> soundray: I want to reach my computer running ubuntu from another compueter running xp. The computers are miles away from eachother.
<[Jonne] > add a line like this:
<cefx> mbac: I have tried to use that hostname on irssi on this machine, and it defaults to another vhost.
<[Jonne] > 127.0.0.1 www.microsoft.com
<WaZ_> !pastebin >WaZ_
<cefx> ok...
<cefx> hmm
<cefx> gonna try something else
<[Jonne] > and whenever you go to microsoft.com, you'll end up on your own computer
<mbac> cefx, are you trying to set up a vanity hostname?
<cefx> there's already a nameserver record pointing at this ip
<soundray> PocketIRC: you have said that already. I have asked for more detail. You're going to have to be a tad smarter about this.
<raven3x7> hey guys im curious. is kvm virtualization fast enough to play 3d games with a virtualized version of Windows?
<Verilium> Hi there.  DST-wise, I'm noticing the Canada/Eastern zone for example, seems fine, and 'll switch over on March 11th, but the EST5DST timezone on the other hand, still seems to be listing a change on april 1st?  Is this normal in any way?
<cefx> mbac: I own a domain name.  I am using xname.org and pointing said domain name to the IP of a desktop I work at.
<Enverex> raven3x7, Pretty sure 3D isn't supported yet
<PocketIRC> soundray: : / what details do u want?
<cefx> But it already has a hostname pointing to its ip, and when I try to use the domain name I registered, it does not allow me to do so.
<soundray> PocketIRC: how are they connected to the internet?
<SeanTater> I want to run a Linux distribution in a window (I don't want to restart, install, partition..), what is the best way to do that? (qemu?) Maybe a wiki page?
<mbac> cefx, how are you using the domain name you registered?
<cefx> mbac: xname.org
<Enverex> SeanTater, Kinda defeats the purpose of Linux but you could use any VM
<mbac> irssi -h?
<cefx> yes.
<cefx> irssi -h and tried --hostname= too
<PocketIRC> soundray: wlan to a router..
<raven3x7> Enverex, pitty. I hope its something that will be possible in the future though. Although because of intel macs we might actually see more OpenGl games again
<mbac> cefx, what's the domain name?
<soundray> PocketIRC: do you notice we're going around in circles?
<cefx> partisansec.org
<cheeseboy16> how do i get wireless to work on ubuntu?
<PocketIRC> soundray: yeah..kind of felt that..
<soundray> !wireless > cheeseboy16, read the private message from ubotu.
<WaZ_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zumi> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lutrox> Whats this? I can not connect to irc.euirc.net on port 6667 oO
<soundray> PocketIRC: so, are you going to give me the information I need in order to give you the help you want?
<mbac> cefx, you see how host partisansec.org resolves to 129.173.67.118?
<cefx> Yes
<cefx> that's my machine
<mbac> an irc server has no idea what your hostname is, what it does know is your ip
<zumi> can you help me in query how to enable sound output?
<cefx> Ok
<mbac> so it reverse resolves your IP to Mblast.cs.Dal.Ca.
<cefx> right
<cefx> okay
<cefx> makes sense.
<soundray> !sound > zumi, read the private message from ubotu
<PocketIRC> soundtray: I am trying :( don't think I really understand exactly what information you are looking for...
<mbac> cefx, whoever owns that IP has to update the PTR record for it if you want reverse resolution to match the forward resolution of partisansec.org
<cefx> For a v6 entry though, is Scope: Global or Scope:Link the one I want?
<cefx> allright
<zumi> thank you soundray!!!!
<cefx> thanks :)
<soundray> PocketIRC: how are the two machines connected to the internet?
<mbac> cefx, so, the sys admin for dal.ca, most likely
<cefx> yeah
<cefx> I just needed to know that bit about the reverse/forward
<mbac> they may or may not do it, depending on how nice they are ;)
<cefx> thankya
<PocketIRC> soundray: I want to say via wireless router but I guess you want something else...
<soundray> PocketIRC: so what is it that doesn't work?
<Dubstar_04> Anyone use mythtv?
<soundray> Dubstar_04: no, I prefer vdr
<Pici> PocketIRC: I've only been following your problem a little, but it sounds like you need for forward port 22 through your routers
<Dubstar_04> Thats cool you maybe able to help
<soundray> Dubstar_04: but this channel is off-topic for surveys.
<HiP_P> ahhh sorry found it on the forums. laters all
<PocketIRC> soundray: Hmm perhaps I should try to reformulate the question... Is there a way to control a computer with SSH over the internet, not local network?
<kestaz> skype under wine ? isn't bad thing ?
<HiP_P> skype has a debian  package
<Dubstar_04> No i need help with a sound device changing at reboot
<soundray> PocketIRC: yes. You have to give the ssh client the IP address of the remote machine (the one you want to control)
<PocketIRC> Pici: Why 22?
<soundray> Dubstar_04: I doubt I can help, but do describe the problem -- someone else might jump at it.
<niekie> Anyone know what I need to apt-get to get a "base64" program that'll encode stuff in base64?
<minttea> PocketIRC: that's the port that ssh uses
<Drake>  i need some help trying to run a script and it give : bash: ./_setup: No such file or directory
<PocketIRC> soundray: hm ok thanks
<PocketIRC> minttea: Ok thanks
<Drake> so anyidea?
<Anohaakten> hey can someone help me with installing kiba-dock?
<Anohaakten> I need to get the repositories for it
<Anohaakten> anyone know?
<sharperguy> is it possible to add additional custom emocations to gaim? (2.00beta6)
<Drake> why when i try to run a script it give : bash: ./_setup: No such file or directory
<PocketIRC> Anohaakten: think there is a howto at ubuntuforums.org
<soundray> niekie: there is a perl tool in package fml. Package sharutils has uudecode/uuencode.
<soundray> Drake: what is that setup for?
<Drake> soundray: softimage XSI
<soundray> Drake: where did you put the download -- is it on the desktop?
<Drake> soundray: At first yes but after i put it in /var/tmp
<Drake> soundray: but nothing changed
<soundray> Drake: then you'll have to 'cd /var/tmp ; chmod 700 _setup ; ./_setup' (if _setup is really the name of the file)
<Drake> I tun the same script on another Ubuntu ad it works fine
<omglazers> Anyone here mind helping me edit the GRUB to direct to partitions properly?
<Drake> soundray: actually it is 755
<soundray> Drake: is that what it currently is, or are you correcting me?
<Drake> soundray: is that what it currently is
<Drake> soundray: i thing it should work no?
<soundray> Drake: then you won't have to change it. Just leave out the chmod command
<waspius> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dreamerdude> im trying to play an old dvd (natural born killers) only it says could not read from recource. Any help? ive played other dvds fine before, with the menue and everything
<soundray> dreamerdude: try Mary Poppins instead, I'm sure that one will play
<Drake> soundray: so are we stuck?
<roler> how do I get my back and forward buttons working in ubuntu on my mouse?
<soundray> Drake: no, just do what I asked you to do.
<jrib> !MOUSE | roler
<ubotu> roler: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mbac> wow, the build dependencies for gnash are endless
<omglazers> Can anyone tell me how to mount my drives in the LiveCD boot of ubuntu? I can't fix something preventing my machine from booting
<jrib> mbac: isn't gnash in the repositories?
<dreamerdude> ignoreing your sarcasm, the dvd works fine on a dvd player
<cberlo> Hi folks!  Playing around with PXE Grub today, trying to automate installs.  Anyone know of a way to set a variable based on IP address in grub?
<mbac> jrib, i couldn't find it
<jrib> !info gnash | mbac
<ubotu> mbac: gnash: free Flash movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 117 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jrib> mbac: you using edgy?
<soundray> dreamerdude: seriously, have you tried another DVD? Something might have changed in your setup.
<mbac> yeah
<jrib> mbac: have you enabled universe?
<roler> thanks guys
<mbac> hahahahaha
<dreamerdude> i tried another old one (human traffic) and it worked
<_chill> hi #ubuntu !
<mbac> i searched for it in Add/remove programs and since it wasn't there i didn't think to try apt-get install gnash
<shof2k> hello _chill
* mbac slap forehead
<Drake> soundray: always the same bash: ./_setup: No such file or directory
<waspius> hey..i have installed all packaged for beryl..i followed http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Debian#Configure_xorg.conf...the top part i hope i am correct..not sure...and i need to add it to the session manager..how do i do that..and how do i check if i installed the right files?
<_chill> I have a simple question ! When start the ubuntu project ? 2k3 or 2k4 ?
<soundray> Drake: did you do the 'cd /var/tmp'?
<jrib> mbac: yeah add/remove doesn't always list everything,  the synaptic frontend does
<fatih> yardm edebilicek var m :S ?
<mbac> jrib, hmm, that might be a useful feature to add
<Drake> soundray:  yes of course
<fatih> yardm edebilicek var m :S ?
<soundray> Drake: is the _setup file there? Check with 'ls'
<Pici> waspius: Any particular reason you are using the Debian install howto?
<Drake> soundray:  yes of course
<mbac> add/remove programs might want to just put a link at the end of the listing that says "171 packages not shown [more information...] "
<waspius> Pici: i have debian installed
<Drake> soundray: in fact i cannot understand
<soundray> Drake: try 'bash _setup'
<jrib> mbac: in the top right corner of add/remove do you have a drop down menu with "supported applications"?
<fatih> yardm edebilicek var m :S ?
<mbac> jrib, i have it "All available applications"
<jrib> mbac: k, well just so you know, gnash shows up in feisty
<waspius> Pici: any ideas?
<Drake> soundray: _setup: _setup: cannot execute binary file
<Pici> waspius: As you can see we are in the #ubuntu channel.  Unfortunatly, I dont have experience installing beryl under Debian.
<R3M4X> hi all
<waspius> Pici: ok..do u know though what i need to edit so i can have beryl as an option in window manager?
<soundray> Drake: give me a minute
<Pici> waspius: I'm guessing that its something in your gdm.conf file, but thats a geuss
<mbac> jrib, is there a good reason not to show, say build-essential if someone keyword searches 'C compiler'?
<luiX_> quit
<Drake> soundray: ok
<matej> is there something like gamespy in LINUX?
<waspius> ok thanx
<mbac> hmm, build-essential doesn't have the word compiler in the text blob
<eddi> /name eddi.x
<con-man> how do I change the player that firefox uses to play embedded videos
<Judicata> My USB printer suddenly stopped working, after months of working great.  Shows up on dmesg and lsusb.  Any ideas?
<napec> ello
<Judicata> Btw, gnome-cups-add doesn't detect it.
<soundray> Drake: same error if you run '/var/tmp/_setup'?
<napec> i new
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drake> soundray: yes
<vicente> im back
<vicente> and better than ever
<Drake> soundray: I tried with csh tcsh exec ..... always the same
<Drake> soundray: I had . to PATH
<soundray> Drake: have you still got the package? Is it called "XSI-6.0-linux.tar.gz"?
<con-man> how do I change the player that firefox uses to play embedded videos
<Drake> soundray:  yes i have
<jrib> con-man: remove the one you don't want, install the one you want
<soundray> Drake: are there any other files in that package?
<Drake> soundray:  yes there are other files
<soundray> Drake: have you put them all in /var/tmp, or just the _setup?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to run a shell script, which I can do fine in a terminal.  Now though, I want a desktop icon that I can double lick on.  I'm using 6.06 with GNOME.  I've made the icon, but all I see is a flash of a terminal.  The script has a read-p at the end (so I can see the script output) but I'm not prompted.  What gives?
<crdlb> con-man, look in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and remove the ones you don't want
<mbac> hahah, i wonder why they ripped my name out of gnome-dictionary credits
<|GaiJin|> anyone here running cedega under ubuntu Edgy... Having some questions about the 2D accelleration...
<Drake> soundray:  I moved the tarball there and then I extracted it there
<|GaiJin|> errr... 3d accell
<Pici> craigbass1976: Make sure that the 'run in terminal' option in the icon properties is checked.
<con-man> crdlb: now, is there a vlc plugin for firefox?
<mbac> oh well
<soundray> Drake: no errors during the extraction step?
<con-man> wait
<con-man> found it
<crdlb> craigbass1976, put something at the end of the script that will stay open, such as "cat"
<crdlb> con-man, personally I like the mplayerplug-in better than the vlc plugin
<Drake> soundray: no error
<craigbass1976> but the script (I'm checking for the thigns it should have done) isn't working either.
<mbac> sun keeps saying they open sourced java, but i still haven't seen the full sun jvm/jdk appear in the official debian packages (i know it's available in non-free/multiverse/etc.)
<mbac> i guess this means sun hasn't actually open sourced the entire thing?
<soundray> Drake: did you use 'tar zxf XSI-6.0-linux.tar.gz' to extract?
<vicente> anyone here have something really cool they like about ubuntu in particular that i should install
<Drake> soundray: yes
<mbac> vicentre, pymol makes you look like some kind of genius
<con-man> damn, vlc cant play embedded wmv files in firefox
<soundray> mbac: the process isn't complete yet
<soundray> Drake: it should have created a directory /var/tmp/XSI-6.0-linux -- has it?
<Rembane> How do I change keymap to one that gives me the swedish letters I want?
<Botamis> Hello, I installed unbuntu and after the first restart the X server failed. How do I fix this?
<soundray> Rembane: system-preferences-keyboard-layouts
<Rembane> soundray: Console.
<FunnyLookinHat> Botamis, in a console:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rembane> soundray: Sorry for forgetting to mention that.
<FunnyLookinHat> Guess what your values are as best you can
<Botamis> ok i'll try that
<soundray> Drake: hello?
<Thug-N-Me> when`s the new ubuntu out ?
<FunnyLookinHat> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<soundray> Rembane: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Thug-N-Me> FunnyLookinHat cheers
<FunnyLookinHat> Thug-N-Me,   : )
<soundray> Drake: still here?
<Drake> soundray:  yesw it has created it
<Drake> soundray: sorry it was the phone
<soundray> Drake: what do you get from 'cd /var/tmp/XSI-6.0-linux ; ./setup'?
<soundray> Rembane: got it?
<Botamis> FunnyLookinHat: I've been going through these steps and now i'm back to the console..
<Drake> soundray: exec: 9: /var/tmp/XSI-6.0-linux/_setup: not found
<FunnyLookinHat> Botamis, try running:   startx
<GenieHost> hi there
<Botamis> Funny: Fatal screen error
<kimmern>  Hey! I've got a new laptop with 2gb intel centrino duo, and 512mb nvidia geforce..my question is why minimize and maximize animations on windows arn't running smoothly? I have the newest nvidia drivers, and my laptop should be good enough to make this animations run smooth..any tips for us nvidia users?
<FunnyLookinHat> Botamis, ouch.
<GenieHost> run this command
<GenieHost> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> Drake: are you root?
<Botamis> I've done that Genie
<FunnyLookinHat> GenieHost, could you help Botamis     I have to run to class....
<Drake> soundray: yes
<Botamis> Bye funny
<GenieHost> still not working?
<FunnyLookinHat> Botamis, my guess is that you just picked a wrong value in there somewhere
<Botamis> Correct
<Botamis> probably
<Botamis> cya man
<Botamis> anyway genie
<Botamis> this has worked once
<GenieHost> select all default and should fix it for you
<Rembane> soundray: I think so.
<Botamis> i just kept hitting enter
<omglazers> Anyone know anything about GRUB Error 17: 'Cannot Mount Selected partition' ? It seems to be unable to mount a simple ext3 partition and I have NO clue why. Help, please :(
<EdgEy> can anyone here help me with a java problem, it's installed but webpages don't show applets, and Galeon gives me a 'Could not start JavaVM!' error
<soundray> Drake: what do you get from 'ls /var/tmp/XSI-6.0-linux/_setup'?
<Botamis> Genie: It failed once and then it worked the next time. I was able to install beryl and then when I went to restart it failed again.
<Drake> soundray: -rwxr-xr-x 1 oem oem 1865879 2007-03-08 15:59 /var/tmp/XSI-6.0-linux/_setup
<slippyr4> kimmern: what does glxinfo | grep direct say ?
<soundray> Drake: you're not on a 64bit machine?
<Drake> soundray: yes i m on a 64 bit machine
<rickympl> i'm trying to get an identd to work in linux, i followed the following tutorial i found for my distro http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227857&highlight=ident, but the identd won't start, it says starting, but doesnt
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - question - i have NVIDIA card on my laptop, and the drivers seem to be installed, but even pressing "shut down" gives a "laggy" step by step transition of the "shut down fade" effect in the background. How do I get my Nvidia to work "cleanly"?
<soundray> Drake: that's the problem. It will only work on i386, not on x64
<Botamis> Genie: I went through what you said again and I'm back to console.
<Drake> soundray:  but shoudn lt matter as i installed on a 64 gentoo
<Botamis> Genie: now what?
<Botamis> startx?
<Botamis> Genie: It worked! Why though when it is starting it has problems with the background, it's staticy?
<soundray> Drake: your 64bit gentoo will be a mixed installation with 32-bit libraries. You can try forcind 32bit libs on your system, but it's not recommended.
<denis_on_ubuntu> .
<soundray> *forcing ... onto
<slippyr4> kimmern??
<morpheusdreams> first of all, am new to linux and have never used a command line except the occasional ipconfig on windows. I want to navigate to my desktop through the terminal window but I don't know where it is. Please help?
<Drake> soundray: ok i will try it thx for help I have to go they are calling me
<Drake> soundray:  night
<slippyr4> what is ubuntu server's preferred MTA?
<gordonjcp> morpheusdreams: cd ~/Desktop/
<morpheusdreams> thank you :)
<gordonjcp> morpheusdreams: the "~" translates to /home/(your username)
<Slart_> morpheusdreams: ~ is short for my home dir.. usually /home/username
<slippyr4> morpheusdreams, as gordonjcp said, but note that ....
<slippyr4> gah,gordonjcp said it quicker
<gordonjcp> morpheusdreams: think of /home as being very roughly like C:/documentsandsettings/
<Slart_> but with backslash... ;)
<morpheusdreams> Thank you all for your responses!
* Rembane lives at /home ^^
<morpheusdreams> heh
<pauldaoust> ho boy. I'm stuck in 640x480 mode and getting claustrophobic. I haven't touched the xorg.conf file, haven't installed any new packages (or upgraded any old ones), or replaced any hardware. Any ideas?
* soundray sings ~ sweet ~
<pauldaoust> nVidia GeForce FX5200, analogue LCD panel, Ubuntu Dapper
<Slart_> pauldaoust: that's why you have 640x480.. you have to touch all kinds of stuff to get it higher =)
<gordonjcp> pauldaoust: did you install the real genuine nvidia-glx drivers?
<Slart_> pauldaoust: or you meant it was higher yesterday and just got this way recently?
<slvmchn> yeah do you get the nvidia splash screen when you boot?
<pauldaoust> Slart_, gordonjcp: yep, using official closed-source drivers. Fine yesterday -- no changes made -- screwy today.
<pauldaoust> slvmchn: yep, I get the nVidia logo -- in 640x480 :-)
<slvmchn> ahhaha
<EdgEy> ah, jrib, lib-x11-6 was the problem incase you are interested, Konqueror gives a more descriptive error message. i downgraded lib-x11-6 and it works fine.
<crdlb> pauldaoust, please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart_> hmm... doesn't usually do that.. without something happening
<slvmchn> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<slvmchn> once you get to the desktop
<gumpish> Anyone know how to prevent the screen from blanking in tty1 through tty6? I tried setvesablank but it didn't help.
<Cyrus25801> hey guys
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - question - i have NVIDIA card on my laptop, and the drivers seem to be installed, but even pressing "shut down" gives a "laggy" step by step transition of the "shut down fade" effect in the background. How do I get my Nvidia to work "cleanly"?
<Cyrus25801> what is the channel for sme server
<Slart_> ahem... so can anyone recommend a good general purpose IDE for writing pything, perl, c/c++ stuff.. mostly smaller programs
<slippyr4> denis_on_ubuntu: glxinfo | grep direct says what?
<gumpish> eclipse w00t
<kane77> Slart_, hmm.. anjuta? eclipse?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<vicente> does anyone else use a custom font in gnome-terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Slart_> eclipse didn't work the last time I installed it.. neither did Anjuta
<gumpish> ...
<pauldaoust> slvmchn: only one mode available
<Slart_> or I have to get versions from the official sites?
<kane77> Slart_, no, what exactly didnt work?
<pauldaoust> Slart_: gedit. I love it for developing. Ha!
<slippyr4> slart_ kdevelop
<pauldaoust> (not the answer you were looking for, I'm sure)
<omglazers> Anyone know anything about GRUB Error 17: 'Cannot Mount Selected partition' ? It seems to be unable to mount a simple ext3 partition and I have NO clue why. Help, please :(
<Slart_> kane77: hold on.. I'll try again. .last time I got a splash screen I think.. and then nothing
<crdlb> pauldaoust, please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart_> pauldaoust: oh.. gedit isn't to bad, I use Scite text editor at the moment
<pauldaoust> crdlb: working on it; pastebin is reallllly slow right now
<crdlb> pauldaoust, use the ubuntu pastebin
<slvmchn> pauldaoust: that's wierd, if you're getting the nvidia splash screen but only have one resolution, something's not right
<slippyr4> omglazers, chances are it's trying to use a different partition to what you think it is
<dyrne> omglazers: what does the partition show as hd0,0? or what
<va1> Hey guys, while upgrading from dapper to edgy, I got a configure error for xfonts-intl-european ("usage error: unrecognized option"). Google didn't help me on this, any idea ?
<pauldaoust> crdlb: found it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9293/
<va1> It's an error during the post-removal script
<pauldaoust> crdlb: not sure if that's the Ubuntu pastebin you meant, but...
<Slart_> hey.. why am I Slart_.. hmm.. ah.. 2 xchat windows open.. doh
<omglazers> dyrne, slippyr4: The linux uses /dev/sda2, mapped as /hd2/ in the drivemap.. when I load grub, it gives me error 17 trying to boot to it. When I try to edit the root (hd2,0) command for it, the tab autocomplete shows as ,0) being the only accessable choice on hd2. All other hd2 choices just return error 22, no partition or something like that.
<Slart> this is better
<crdlb> pauldaoust, that's it (it's in the topic :) )
<morpheusdreams> Argh i seem to suck at this. Am trying to install flash player but when navigating to the directory it says the directory doesnt exist?
<pauldaoust> crdlb: dang. I shoulda read the topic :-S
<Slart> morpheusdreams: case sensitive.. check your spelling
<slippyr4> omglazers, how many other hard disks do you have?
<Slart> morpheusdreams: /home/Slart isn't the same as /home/slart
<morpheusdreams> yeah its all lower case :|
<omglazers> slippyr4: 3 total; mapped as the first two under hd0 and hd1 when I last looked at the drivemap in grub
<morpheusdreams> morpheusdreams@morpheusdreams:~/Desktop$ '/home/morpheusdreams/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux'
<morpheusdreams> bash: /home/morpheusdreams/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux: is a directory
<morpheusdreams> morpheusdreams@morpheusdreams:~/Desktop$ /home/morpheusdreams/Destop/install_flash_player_9_linux
<morpheusdreams> bash: /home/morpheusdreams/Destop/install_flash_player_9_linux: No such file or directory
<morpheusdreams> see ;_;
<Slart> morpheusdreams: destop?
<morpheusdreams> crap :|
<Slart> morpheusdreams: use tab to autocomplete directories
<omglazers> slippyr4: I should note; the grub is installed in the first partition on the disk
<slippyr4> omglazers: from grub's point of view, hard disks are numbered in bios order. that is basically boot order. therefore, your boot drive, sda2, is /probably/ hd0 from grub's point of view
<doomnx> hello guys
<morpheusdreams> Slart, thank you :)
<doomnx> i'm here again
<omglazers> slippyr4: I made a 50 meg partition, put it under /boot and put grub there rather than the MBR
<omglazers> slippyr4: Ahhh
<rickympl> i'm trying to get an identd to work in linux, i followed the following tutorial i found for my distro http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227857&highlight=ident, but the identd won't start, it says starting, but doesnt
<omglazers> slippyr4: So I should try renaming it hd0 if im booting to it first?
<denis_on_ubuntu> slippyr ->
<omglazers> slippyr4: =-O!!!!
<omglazers> slippyr4: I think you did it!!!
<omglazers> slippyr4: Thank you :D
<omglazers> slippyr4: Damn grub :P
<doomnx> if anyone remembers me, i'm here for the offline nvidia driver installation. what files do i have to download? i've just installed ubuntu, nothing else. please help me
<omglazers> slippyr4: Score!!!
<pauldaoust> crdlb: anything untoward? I did notice that the display device was recognised as CRT-0; I don't know if that means it wasn't detected properly through DPMS.... or what.
<colbert> What is required for dual monitors to work? Do you have to have special kind of monitors or just any 2 monitors ??
<omglazers> slippyr4: :D Thanks. I didnt realize it would change it like that. Should I just edit my grub's drivemap to make it hd0 from now on, or just change the acutal config file
<pauldaoust> colbert: any old pair of monitors. However, you need a dual-head video card.
<slippyr4> omglazers, no - just setup grub to use that drive, it'll still be sda2 from linux's point of view
<pauldaoust> colbert: there are a lot of dual head cards out there; if you have one (rather than an onboard monitor port) you may very well have the appropriate hardware.
<crdlb> pauldaoust, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for completeness
<omglazers> slippyr4: Is that the 'setup' command ?
<slippyr4> omglazers: enter grub console,
<omglazers> slippyr4: Like, I would put under root, put setup (hd0) under the root?
<VII> A really easy question, how do I style the top and bottom panel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/emet!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<doomnx> any help would be greatly appreciated...
<slippyr4> omglazers, root (hd0, and press tab  - what partitions are listed?
<denis_on_ubuntu> .
<omglazers> slippyr4: I already got it to work. Im in ubuntu.. 0, 2 and 4 were listed though. 0 was the proper place to boot to, and it worked fine
<denis_on_ubuntu> SLIPPY ->  um, glxinfo | grep direct says "direct rendering: No"
<omglazers> slippyr4: Im just wondering how to fix it in the future
<pauldaoust> VII: right-click on an empty spot, then go 'Properties'. You should be able to change colour, transparency, size, etc.
<colbert> so I have a ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, I must buy a new video card for 2 monitors ? That's the only way?
<omglazers> slippyr4: How should I edit my grub so that this never happens again
<VII> pauldaoust: thx!
<pauldaoust> VII: no prob!
<slippyr4> it won't happen again - nothing will change where grub is installed
<pauldaoust> colbert: nope, a 9700 Pro should have two sockets
<jk-> hi
<slippyr4> i got to go now, glad it works for you
<pauldaoust> colbert: so you should have the right stuff
<pauldaoust> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9294/
<colbert> pauldaoust: Okay, so then I have 2 monitors, a samsung and NEC, do I just need a cable and what kind ?
<Slart> ok.. eclipse doesn't start.. here's the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9295/
<LadyNikon> evening
<LadyNikon> anyone get office 2k7 running in ubuntu
<LadyNikon> if you did was it wine or caldera?
<pauldaoust> colbert: you just need a cable for each monitor, and plug them both into your video card. You may need a VGA to DVI adapter. And as for software... I've had nothing but headaches setting up drivers for ATI cards, even just with single-head, so I'll have to let someone else help you with the drivers.
<colbert> wow its possible to get office2k7 going in ubuntu ?
<LadyNikon> colbert: thats why i asked the question ;)
<colbert> pauldaoust: lol, no prob, thanks though I didn't think I could but that's good news:)
<colbert> LadyNikon: hehe, of course ;) Just a surprise to a noob like me
<Xenguy> colbert: yeah, install virtualization, then run d0ze as a virtual machine where it belongs ;-)
<LadyNikon> calavera: aah
<crdlb> pauldaoust, you have two monitors?
<LadyNikon> Xenguy: i dont wanna do a virtualization for office though
* LadyNikon sniffs
<orange_> what happened to automatix site?
<yomm> How can I get Xorg 7.2 on my Edgy ? compile ?
<pauldaoust> crdlb: no; I did a while ago, but I don't anymore. It didn't seem to hurt to have the TwinView stuff in xorg.conf, even with only one monitor, so I left it in there.
<colbert> Xenguy: What is virtualization? And I have made the whole switch to Ubuntu I am glad to say !
<gnube> yomm did you check which version is available in Ubuntu?
<yomm> gnube : current version is 7.1 i belive in Edgy
<crdlb> pauldaoust, try commenting the twinview stuff out
<gnube> yomm, If 7.2 is not available you have to download the source and compile it yourself
<gnube> yomm, Are you trying to do beryl / compiz stuff?
<frick> there's 7.2 howto with repos here
<frick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373087
<gnube> yomm, Or do you just want a different X server?
<pauldaoust> LadyNikon: according to http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/group/?app_parent=1911 it looks like Office '07 hasn't been officially tested under Wine and Crossover Office, so it may not work yet.
<yomm> gnube : I heard the i810 drivers are far better on 7.2
<orange_> whats a good prog for monitoring network usage - similar to DUmeter
<colbert> pauldaoust: So if I use my 2 monitors, will I see my desktop across both or will it work some other way? And is it a very complicated thing to do in Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> colbert: like xen, vmware, virtualbox, qemu (plus kqemu accelerator) -- these kinds of software allow you to run (inferior) (non-free) OS's under linux, each in their own 'virtual machine' (like a bubble).  It helps if you have good hardware and lots of RAM :-)
<LadyNikon> pauldaoust: :(
<LadyNikon> dern it
<yomm> gnube : and check out the new features :)
<LadyNikon> thats what i get for having free copies of stuff
<gnube> colbert, Do you have two graphic cards?
<Xenguy> colbert: they run simultaneously with linux
<fatih> yardm edecek biri yok mu
<colbert> Xenguy: That sounds awesome.. I think I cannot though because I have only 1.2gb ram !
<colbert> gnube: No I have one card, ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
<frick> that's plenty
<gnube> colbert, To have a dual-head system you need two graphic cards
<PriceChild> gnube, No you don't
<PriceChild> gnube, You could have a dual output card
<pauldaoust> colbert: there are a couple different ways to do it. There's TwinView which stretches your desktop across both screens (and works with 3d acceleration), Xinerama, which is similar, but places windows and dialogue boxes in more sensible places (i.e., new windows aren't split between two screens), and just setting up two X servers, which is nifty, but you can't drag a window from one monitor to another.
<gnube> PriceChild, True, but this is laborious and no one does it. :)
<Xenguy> colbert: heh, I have half that RAM and VMware server works here :-)
<colbert> pauldaoust: So I think TwinView is best way ?
<frick> I did it. One card, two monitors. Well, one is a tv :P
<yomm> gnube : it's actually quite easy setting up dula head
<flafla> hello Everyone
<AutoMatriX> hi folks ;)
<PriceChild> gnube, for berylites its a lot easier having one dual head nvidia card ;)
<colbert> flafla: Hello
<XXX> T,FYENST
<XXX> 
<crdlb> gnube, actually practically every laptop has a dual head card (crt+lcd)
<gnube> yomm PriceChild : Really? I didn't know that . . .
<gnube> I though one had to have two graphic cards
<XXX>  lOSHARA MI KANTARA
<colbert> yes I am using Beryl XGL so I want to be able to see my one desktop across my 2 monitors.. so I assume it is not just plug n play in Ubuntu to do this ?
<pauldaoust> gnube: I think it would be too laborious to have two cards; I think a dual-head card is much easier.
<doomnx> cab anyone help me to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu offline? :(
<XXX> 
<gnube> pauldaoust, Really? Wow. I had no idea.
<PriceChild> XXX, English only in here please...
<flafla> I screwed up my totem player...  It always plays at like 1.5x speed,  anyone know how to undo this?
<pauldaoust> colbert: not entirely. I don't konw the situation with ATI, but I do know it was difficult but not insane to set up with an nVidia card.
<PriceChild> colbert, #ubuntu-effects really... and it won't be pretty :(
<gnube> Does someone have a resource for getting two monitors to work with one card?
<colbert> lol sounds like going to be a mission !!
<XXX> FUCK YOU PriceChild
<XXX> FUCK YOU PriceChild
<XXX> FUCK YOU PriceChild
<yomm> flafla : maybe your sample rate ? check the output pugins/preferences
<XXX> FUCK YOU PriceChild
<XXX> FUCK YOU PriceChild
<n-iCe> LAMMERS
<colbert> mean :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.5.125.3]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<n-iCe> Good PriceChild !
<gnube> w00t
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pauldaoust> gnube: yeah, it's pretty nifty. Then you can have accelerated Beryl on both desktops. It looks really cool when you rotate the cube.
<flafla> yomm: sec
<frick> just with beryl worked with two x servers...
<frick> wish*
<pauldaoust> crdlb: well, I've made the requisite changes to xorg.conf; I'm gonna restart my session.
<pauldaoust> good bye folks!
<gnube> pauldaoust, I can imagine! I have tried beryl, but I have not done the dual head thing since I thought I had to  have two graphic cards.
<colbert> So if I have 2 monitors showing my desktop does the size of desktop increase or is it stretched at same resolution ?
<_Johny> Have anyone of you ever used a soft called "Democracy Player" on Ubuntu?
<crdlb> colbert, the resolution doubles
<flafla> yomm: output plugins?
<yomm> I am even remote controlling Beryl on my dual monitor setup , :p
<Symmetria> colbert http://mirror.ac.za/temp/desktop.jpg
<Symmetria> that should answer your question
<Symmetria> (my desktop)
<ParaPlayer> can somebody help me to change the resolution and the refreshrate of my ubuntu. atm the maximum seems to be 1024x768 @ 60 Hz. I'd like to have 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz instead. i know i have to edit the xorg.conf but i don't know how
<colbert> crdlb: So my 1600x1200 would be 3200x2400 ?
<yomm> flafla: what media player again ?
<crdlb> colbert, 3200x1200
<flafla> yomm: otem movie player
<flafla> yomm: totem movie player
<gnube> Symmetria, Nice, but please clean that coffee cup. :)
<linuxx> "init: rc-default process (4208) terminate with status 127"
<yomm> flafla : aren't their any preferences for soud ?
<Symmetria> :p pfft, I'd had 10 cups of coffee that morning since I walked in in that cup
<linuxx> what can I do to fix that?
<yomm> *sound
<_Johny> ParaPlayer: Try "dpkg reconfigure -phigh xorg-server.org
* finalbeta wants Symmetria's Toblerone
<colbert> Symmetria: Wow that is awesome
<leoely> hola
<leoely> loco
<Symmetria> heh thats my office desktop, I run similar at home, except at home Im now running 3 of them
<flafla> yomm:  the problem is the video is running at 1.5x therefore there is no sound... I'm having issues with the video playing at 1.5x
<Symmetria> same monitors though
<Symmetria> because those monitors > *
<erUSUL> ubotu tell ParaPlayer about fixres | ParaPlayer see priv msg from ubotu
<Symmetria> :p
<cheeseboy> hi
<jhonny> cuerdas de brujas
<colbert> Symmetria: What video card do you use for that? Could I do that with Radeon 9700 Pro ?
<yomm> flafla : ok i thought you ment the mp3's were playing too fast
<gnube> Symmetria, Does your work help you or do you have to maintain linux on your own at work?
<gnube> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yomm> flafla : nm then ...
<_Johny> !search xorg.conf
<ubotu> Found: artifacts-#ubuntu-effects, glcontextmode-#ubuntu-effects, xorg.conf, __glcontextmode-#ubuntu-effects*
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me install belkin 54g usb 54g v3 adaptor drivers?
<Symmetria> gnube err, heh, Im the Chief Technology Officer, people at my work do what I tell them to do :p
<n-iCe> I can't with my printer :S
<linuxx> what can I do when getting "init: rc-default process (4208) terminated with status 127" ???
<_Johny> !xorg.conf | ParaPlayer
<ubotu> ParaPlayer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n-iCe> I need a really good hand :(
<gnube> Symmetria, w00t!
<flafla> I screwed up my totem player...  It always plays at like 1.5x speed,  anyone know how to undo this?
<pauldaoust> crdlb: thanks; that worked like a charm! I have no idea why it caused problems out of the blue like that...
<gnube> flafla, Click on the >> arrow, it will speed up. :)
<Symmetria> heh gnube actuallly though, a lot of what we use is solaris based
<colbert> I just saw the ATI page for my card it does support 2 separate monitors, awesome
<Symmetria> (my personal preference for servers)
<tomw> hola folks
<gnube> Symmetria, Open Solaris or regular Solaris?
<gordonjcp> is there an alternative to the nvidia-glx driver that comes with feisty?
<flafla> gnube:  do you even know what you are talking about?
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, You can use the open source "nv" driver
<gnube> flafla, It depends. :)
<Symmetria> gnube solaris 10, open solaris is just solaris 11, but its not stable enough for production yet
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: yes, yes
<tomw> can someone point me to documentation on how to change the application that launches when my machine auto mounts a DVD?
<ParaPlayer> _Johny: if i type "dpkg reconfigure -phigh xorg-server.org" into the terminal it awaits an action-option (don't know whether this is right, got a german version)
<Symmetria> gnube, heh http://mirror.ac.za <=== thats one of our solaris servers :)
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: one that actually works would be good though
<crdlb> pauldaoust, generally the simpler a config file is, the better it will run :)
<gnube> Symmetria, Lots of interesting stuff in Solaris, like ZFS
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, what card do you have?
<orange_> anyone know how to install automatix (site is down)
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: I get a headache working at 640x480x60Hz
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: GF4
<PriceChild> !automatix | orange_
<ubotu> orange_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, Which card? that's a large range
<cheeseboy> anyone
<Symmetria> heh gnube well like I say, mirror.ac.za runs solaris (which hosts ftp.za.freebsd.org, za.archive.ubuntu.com, za.releases.ubuntu.com, etc etc)
<pauldaoust> crdlb: you're probably right. I'm sure you noticed all the config bits I left in there, for all the different video cards and monitors I plug into it on occasion...
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: no idea, just a generic Geforce 4
<Symmetria> primarily for zfs and zones
<orange_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<gnube> Symmetria, Cool, you are mirroring MIT open course ware, lovely.
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: the nvidia-glx package for feisty doesn't support cards that old
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, nvidia-glx-legacy then... and #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<gnube> Symmetria, .za is that Zimbabwe or South Africa?
<PriceChild> gnube, "lspci | grep nvidia" should tell you what card btw
<gnube> I should know that but I do not.
<crdlb> pauldaoust, most of that config is not loaded because it is not referenced by the ServerLayout section, so those parts can be left alone
<titus> Hello all, I'm upgrading dapper->edgy with apt right now. Is there anything I should especially know about?
<gnube> PriceChild, Even if it is built into the motherboard?
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: legacy doesn't support glx
<PriceChild> !upgrade | titus
<ubotu> titus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnube> titus, Edgy rocks.
<PriceChild> titus, That's allt he important info :)
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, It does...?
<pauldaoust> crdlb: oh, that's good. I thought it loaded them, probed the hardware, etc even before it got to the ServerLayout section. Anyway, thanks again for the help, and now I've gotta start work!
* titus reads upgradenotes
<orange_> PriceChild: Why does it take so long to boot after installing wifi drivers -- I did Alt+F1 to see where the errors occur if any during boot - it jus stalls really bad when scanning hd
<PriceChild> gnube, gordonjcp actually the V in nVidia needs to be capital: lspci | grep nVidia
<gnube> titus, Feisty is almost here, why don't you just wait for that?
<PriceChild> gnube, you can't miss versions when upgrading
<preaction> orange_: maybe you should actually wait for it to run?
<LadyNikon> ok
<LadyNikon> so here is the tricky question
<PriceChild> orange_, I wouldn't know sorry.
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: and in fact, it doesn't work anyway
<gordonjcp> woo yay
<gnube> PriceChild, Or really? wow. Another thing I should have known.
<LadyNikon> i have a pantech cellular modem
<gordonjcp> nice one ubuntu
<titus> gnube: I don't especially want to be using the latest & greatest. I have waited til now to go for edgy
<LadyNikon> anyone use that
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, ?
<tuxworld> hi , who can help me?
<jrib> LadyNikon: that's an easy one, "yes"
<Flannel> !ask | tuxworld
<ubotu> tuxworld: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnube> titus, Apparently to upgrade to Feisty you _have_ to have Edgy so go on and upgrade.
<LadyNikon> jrib: works great?
<pzmoma> LadyNikon, .... i kno you
<tuxworld> who use ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> pzmoma: i get around.. so i am not surprised
<VII> hmhmh, where do I find the "gdmsetup tool"?
<pzmoma> lol
<sioux> feist is released?
<pzmoma> 2600
<gnube> tuxworld, This is the ubuntu channel so probably everyone here uses it.
<pzmoma> mhz
<jrib> LadyNikon: idk, I don't use it, I just mean you should ask a more specific question
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: using nvidia-glx-legacy, it dies with the less-than-helpful message "Failed to load the nvidia module"
<Xenguy> tuxworld: nobody uses that =)
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, Is this on feisty?
<titus> gnube: exactly - I don't want to be more than one version behind, but I don't want to use the blleding edge on my main pc
<LadyNikon> jrib: well i was hoping my question would mean.. someone runs it in ubuntu
<titus> ~bleeding
<LadyNikon> but i guess not.
<gnube> titus, But it is not dangerous. I think you will find it quite stable
<gnube> titus, It is not like debian's sid
<gnube> Rather, from what I understand, it is testing frozen
<atomiku> okay
<atomiku> so
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: yes, but I'm about to flatten and reinstall Edgy
<jrib> LadyNikon: http://samat.org/weblog/20070127-high-speed-cellular-wireless-modems-in-ubuntu-linux-6-10.html
<titus> gnube: really? I read about lots of problems with X when edgy was new.
<gnube> titus, New or in beta?
<titus> gnube: New
<gnube> the releases get released a little early so they can be tested.
<tuxworld> i want to have 3GP convertor in ubuntu
<NobodyExpectsThe> Hello everyone.
<NobodyExpectsThe> I want to know how to bring up a terminal window in ubuntu.
<leoely_> ruja
<NobodyExpectsThe> Can someone tell me?
<PriceChild> gordonjcp, remember feisty isn't released yet and has bugs. The majority of users are recommended to stick with released versions. If you head to +1 I'll try and help though
<gnube> I had problems with X with the pre-releases but not otherwise.
<leoely_> pelu es una bruja
<NobodyExpectsThe> How does one bring up a terminal window using a hotkey?
<gordonjcp> PriceChild: I'm in +1
<gnube> NobodyExpectsThe, Do you know where your applications are?
<gnube> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<flafla> gnube:  do you even know what you are talking about?
<NobodyExpectsThe> I'm running a restricted version with the terminal links removed.
<morpheusdreams> Hi there, I have just tried to install flash player. It asks me to delete xpti.dat from my Mozilla folder. So i found it and deleted it and installed again. Logged out an logged in, still nothing. Any idea what i should do next?
<leoely_> djkdjgkweqgftkqt4k.dkfoket
<flafla> gnube: sorry wrong button :S
<leoely_> lafkjiop2jk3b
<NobodyExpectsThe> I want to bring a terminal up with a hotkey.
<leoely_> eldjko35jr
<leoely_> ltotk02345t
<leoely_> fkpti01
<gnube> flafla, You asked me that before and I told you!
<leoely_> ,.,fe4kr3
<NobodyExpectsThe> Is there something like that available by default?
<leoely_> lokeroi34b n
<leoely_> LPL5'BN
<leoely_> 1RL1P4BVH3YU
<leoely_> 34RBH
<leoely_> JY
<leoely_> 2T PT
<leoely_> QLTPON
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tuxworld>  i want to have 3GP convertor in ubuntu
<flafla> gnube:  my mistake appologies
<titus> gnube: Fair enough - I am talking about rumour and doubt here, I don't know anyone who actually had the problems myself :-)
<gnube> No1Viking, Something like what?
<flafla> I screwed up my totem player...  It always plays at like 1.5x speed,  anyone know how to undo this?
<gnube> NobodyExpectsThe, , Something like what?
<NobodyExpectsThe> A hotkey to bring up the terminal.
<NobodyExpectsThe> Like... CTL-ALT-T?
<gnube> titus, I think when you try Edgy you will see it is really stable and just works.
<LadyNikon> jrib: thanks i was on the evdoforums
<jrib> NobodyExpectsThe: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<gnube> titus, That was my experience several months ago
<NobodyExpectsThe> Isn't available on this restricted platform.
<NobodyExpectsThe> Is there a built in command to bring up the terminal?
<jrib> NobodyExpectsThe: what do you mean?
<jrib> NobodyExpectsThe: 'gnome-terminal' is the command
<gnube> NobodyExpectsThe, You have to assign keys to hotkeys
<NobodyExpectsThe> So, I can't bring up the terminal if I don't have a terminal?
<NobodyExpectsThe> Or any l inks?
<gnube> jrib, You can't use the terminal to open a terminal if you do not have a terminal open?
<morpheusdreams> Hi there, I have just tried to install flash player. It asks me to delete xpti.dat from my Mozilla folder. So i found it and deleted it and installed again. Logged out an logged in, still nothing. Any idea what i should do next?
<alperyilmaz> didi anybody here succesfuly run ubuntu from flash drive (mine is 2GB) by creating ext2 and swap partitions
<jrib> gnube: I was just answering his question :/
<titus> gnube: for sure - I have been using on my laptop for a while - enjoying beryl/xgl too. Plus uptodate haskell packages
<n-iCe> why my cpu do weird noises like the pc were working alot
<gnube> morpheusdreams, Did you restart your browser?
<n-iCe> with UBUNTU
<NobodyExpectsThe> So suppose I was to go to a terminal screen by pressing CTL-ALT-F1
<raven3x7> NobodyExpectsThe, can you right click on the desktop?
<gnube> n-iCe, It is paging
<NobodyExpectsThe> But it prompts me for a login.
<jrib> NobodyExpectsThe: there is no default shortcut key, keyboard shortcuts are set using gconf though...
<morpheusdreams> gnube: closed all browsers before installing
<alperyilmaz> all instructions about usb install mention FAT and ext2 partitions
<NobodyExpectsThe> What are the odds that root is enabled?
<n-iCe> gnube what's paging ?
<gnube> NobodyExpectsThe, 100%
<raven3x7> NobodyExpectsThe, it wants yor username and pass
<colbert> PriceChild: Xinerama is the one to go with for ATI cards for dual monitor ?
<NobodyExpectsThe> Can't right-click on the desktop.
<gnube> n-iCe, It is when the system swaps out pages to memory
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm using gcc on ubuntu. I get errors when I try to use the pow function. I have #include<math.h> in the program at the top.
<PriceChild> colbert, I'm not sure myself sorry... I think it is though yes.
<kitsuneofdoom> gajendra.c:(.text+0xcc): undefined reference to `pow'
<Grif3r> do anyone here use Window maker in Ubuntu 6.10?
<raven3x7> gnube? isnt root disabled in ubuntu?
<schasi> colbert: Xinerama ist the one for both cards
<n-iCe> gnube but why with ubuntu always ?
<jrib> NobodyExpectsThe: is this your system?
<NobodyExpectsThe> Ok, so I don't have a username or pass and I want to log in.
<NobodyExpectsThe> I have a graphical interface and that's it.
<gnube> kitsuneofdoom, There could be a thousand things wrong, why do you think it is the OS at fault?
<colbert> schasi: So I can use Beryl XGL just fine on 2 monitors with Xinerama?
<NobodyExpectsThe> It's somewhat disabled but I want to get to the terminal.
<schasi> colbert: the ati specifix is mergedfb or mergefb, the nvidia one twinview
<NobodyExpectsThe> No hotkey exists by default?
<Flannel> NobodyExpectsThe: er, if you don't have a username, or a password, you can't login.  That's a good thing.
<jrib> NobodyExpectsThe: speak with the administrator
<schasi> colbert: dunno, never tried Beryl. Just try it
<gnube> n-iCe, I have no idea, what type of processor are you using?
<n-iCe> gnube uhm, intel celeron? pentium 4
<NobodyExpectsThe> Well, thanks guys.
<n-iCe> Intel inside *
<gnube> n-iCe, do this command: top
<NobodyExpectsThe> I'll have to find some other way to carry out my plan of world domination.
<gnube> what do you see?
<titus> gnube: when I upgraded the laptop I made a point of starting with a disk. I am just scared of upgrading with apt, which is why I came here and asked :-) If it all goes well (including my ndis wireless drivers) I'll be back to celebrate. If not, I'll be back to beg for help :-)
<n-iCe> gnube done, with top
<gnube> raven3x7, Well in a way yes, but root always exists with any unix - like operating system
<kitsuneofdoom> gnube: because the program works on Dev-C++, or so says my teacher.
<gnube> titus, Gotcha! Better safe than sorry!
<gnube> n-iCe, What does it say?
<kitsuneofdoom> gnube: I tried compiling my teacher's sample
<Grif3r> anyone? window maker?
<n-iCe> A lot of things
<n-iCe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> gnube, raven3x7, the root user exists, but the root account is locked, there is no password that will be able to successfuly login as root.
<gnube> kitsuneofdoom, So you are using a different compiler than you were instructed?
<raven3x7> gnube, of course i just remember that you cant login as root
<gnube> Flannel, That is what I said
<colbert> schasi: When you install Xinerama, is it something that can be turned off/on or must it be uninstalled to stop it ?
<raven3x7> Flannel, thats what i thought
<gnube> raven3x7, You can if you do this: sudo passwd root <password>
<Flannel> But there's absolutely no reason to
<schasi> colbert: Xinerama is a feature that comes with your xorg X Server
<kitsuneofdoom> gnube: dev-C++ is an IDE around gcc
<raven3x7> gnube, yeah i know i was just talking about the default config
<gnube> kitsuneofdoom, The issue though is the compiler no?
<Agrajag> kitsuneofdoom: did you install build-essential, or just gcc?
<schasi> colbert: I feel that there a some howtos and such in the ubuntu wikis and pages
<colbert> ok I am searching
<schasi> colbert: You might have to restart X for activating/deactivating ist
<schasi> it
<kitsuneofdoom> Agrajag: thanks, that's probably the problem. Nice name, btw.
<n-iCe> gnube: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9304/
<kestaz> what you think http://www.ipix.lt/view.php?img=1432_test.png.html ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Agrajag: still has the error
<gnube> n-iCe, Whatever Java process you are running is eating up your processor
<Grif3r> I can't get .wmv files to play in wmaker or hear flash animations
<maarten_> kitsuneofdoom: link with libm
<gnube> n-iCe, Some kind of torrent tool?
<n-iCe> ah ?
<n-iCe> frostwire , could be ?
<maarten_> kituneofdoom: add the flag -lm when linking
<gnube> n-iCe, Kind of a high load average for a single user on a pentium 4
<justthisguy> Hi, I have a problem with my usb / audio. When I have a usb device that transmits a lot of data, like my cd burner or ipod, any sound that is playing 'wobbles' regularly. Can anyone help?
<gnube> n-iCe, Do this: ps aux | grep torr
<n-iCe> why gnube ? what's the problem ?
<gnube> n-iCe, No problem, just using your processor to the max
<kitsuneofdoom> maarten_: ok, if you don't mind me asking, what does that do?
<Arafel> hello?
<PriceChild> Hey
<n-iCe> gnube let me reboot ok ?
<n-iCe> please
<maarten_> kitsuneofdoom: the function pow is defined in the library libm
<n-iCe> i can't close some windows
<maarten_> (m for math)
<gnube> n-iCe, Sure. It is your computer! =)
<n-iCe> hehe
<kitsuneofdoom> maarten_: then what is math.h for?
<n-iCe> hold on, but why this pass with linu and not with windows?
<maarten_> kitsuneofdoom: in the header you have the function prototypes, not their actual definition (== implementation)
<gnube> n-iCe, Are you sure it does not do that with Windows? Windows is notorious for paging all the time.
<n-iCe> gnube nope doesn't pass
<n-iCe> wait i'll reboot
<n-iCe> brb
<pequatre> hi. i'm having troubles setting the touchpad on my laptop. I've modified xorg.conf to enable synaptics as explained in the how-to's, restarted the X server and it worked...until i reboot. now it doesn't..what gives ?
<kitsuneofdoom> maarten_: Ah. I suppose the gcc in Dev-C++ detected that it was supposed to link, whereas regular gcc wouldn't?
<maarten_> kitsuneofdoom: that might be
<gnube> kitsuneofdoom, No, they use the same gcc
<kitsuneofdoom> gnube: I meant dev-C++ detected it had to use gcc with that flag
<maarten_>  kitsuneofdoom: maybe on dev-c++ you use g++ instead of gcc
<gnube> kitsuneofdoom, Ah!
<gnube> now I get it
<kitsuneofdoom> gnube: just articulated it badly
<gnube> kitsuneofdoom, Yeah, what maarten_ said.
<deafboy> I'm going to install the new fglrx drivers (8.34) but they aren't in synaptic should i un-install my old ones first?
<Thug-N-Me> ok
<morpheusdreams> am about to throw this through the window :(. have tried to install flash through Synaptic Package Manager, Add/Remove.... and downloading it and installing it through command line, nothing works.
<Terrasque> funny.. I had absolutely no problems.. did you install ubuntu 64bit?
<jrib> morpheusdreams: ok, lets try the package.  Is  flashplugin-nonfree installed right now?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, what does it say when you do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<morpheusdreams> jrib have tried nonfree and mozilla both dont work
<morpheusdreams> shatrat havent tried that way, will try now
<nanothief> I'm having a problem running programs from terminal. If I type a.out when the terminal is at a folder containing a.out, it doesn't find the command. Is this normal?
<jrib> morpheusdreams: ok, install it so we can troubleshoot.  Does  'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree' indicate it is installed?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, You arent on 64 bit by the way?
<gnube> nanothief, You have to type ./a.out
<OMGLAZERS> xv
<jrib> morpheusdreams: I'll let shatrat help to prevent confusion, bbl
<gnube> nanothief, That means run the program right here
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone know a good ghosting program to back up a partition so in case I nuke one I can just restore the other?
<morpheusdreams> shatrat no
<PocketIRC> what does free as in beer mean..?
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, RAID
<gnube> PocketIRC, No cost
<nanothief> gnube, thanks
<gnube> PocketIRC, Free beer! w00t!
<gnube> nanothief, Sure thing!
<Alessandro> ! iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, When I meant nuked, I mean, I screw it up, rather than physical damage. I dont need a RAID 1
<Arafel> Im having some problems installing ubuntu 6.10, when I have started the intall it gives me this error: "Buffer I/O error on Device hdc. Block 357564" Does anyone know what it means?
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, Okidoki.  =)
<PocketIRC> <gnube> beer isn't free..? If it is tell me where? :O
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, Any other suggestions for me? :\
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, What is wrong with tar?
<morpheusdreams> shatrat am going to relog, if it doesnt work i shall be back
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, Or pax?
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, Nothing; I don't even know what those are. :P
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, Oh I see. Use tar, it is an archive tool, very good, everyone uses it.
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, Im a newbie. I'm in ubuntu for a reason. I've nuked a few installations in the past week by screwing around and I want to know how to ghost backup a partition, so in case I screw it up again, I can just restore it with all my settings rather than having to reinstall
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, Thanks. Ill google it.
<Alessandro> Hi, i have a question , it's good theat:
<Alessandro>  iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 218.206.87.108 --dport 31337 -j DNAT --to 218.206.87.108:411
<Alessandro> ?
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, You use it like this, tar cf new.tar directory_you_want_to_back_up
<TheVault> Got a question. My screen is able to go past the 1024x786 limit, but when I am adjusting the resolution in the System>Preference>Screen Resolution, when I click the drop down menu, there is nothing in there to select besides the 1024x786, is there anyway to make my resolution into something past that?
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, Try this, it is faster than GOogle. man tar
<gnube> TheVault, That depends on the capabilites of your monitor
<pzmoma> edit xorg.conf?
<shatrat> TheVault, you can add new resolutions to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Terrasque> TheVault: in a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you might want to save a backup first, tho.
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, Well I meant I'd like to read up on it. I just want to make sure I know what im doing. I didnt know if there's any gui type deal like Norton has 'Norton Ghost' or such
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, I really want to make sure I dont screw it up again
<TheVault> How do I make a backup of the xorg.conf file?
<Grif3r> TheVault: you can ignore all but 16 and 24 bit colordepths
<shatrat> TheVault, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Terrasque> make a copy of the file, place it somewhere :)
<pzmoma> def make backups, its imperative, constantly editing a file causes it and its ~backup to be overwritten
<TheVault> shatrat: Thnx
<Grif3r> no need to edit lower colors
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, Yeah, there are GUI type deals, unforntunately I do not use them, sorry.
<shatrat> I wonder what x would look like with a depth of 1
<Grif3r> short question: can you see me write?
<PWill> crap
<OMGLAZERS> gnube, Ill google the tar command and maybe look for something else. Thanks for the help :)
<Terrasque> shatrat: black and white :)
<TheVault> Alright, I am about to open the xorg.conf file, I will need to know what to do. I think on my Windows Xp, the resolution is 1024x1200
<PWill> shatrat: TRY IT :)
<gnube> OMGLAZERS, You are very welcome! :) And good luck.
<morpheusdreams> yey am backk, flash still doesnt work
<Arafel> TheVault: Your shure its not 1280x1024 or something like that?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, if you do "locate libflashplayer.so" in terminal what does it say?
<PWill> TheVault: hmm, that resolution sounds weird...
<utet1432> Hey everybody,
<utet1432> My cousin moved to Georgia which isn't close at all to where I live. He recently got a huge huge windows virus that completely prevented his computer from booting up. He couldn't find the XP disk so I convinced him that he should use Ubuntu. He has a Dell Dimension 8100 with a P4 1.4 Ghz and 384 MB RAM. So we installed with the alternate cd because the Desktop CD was way too sluggish for us to install with. After the instal
<utet1432> l, boot-up takes 30 minutes and before X starts up this error shows up and takes 15 minutes to go away:
<utet1432> 17179569 SMP mptable: bad signature [0x0] !
<utet1432> 17179569 BIOS bug, MP table errors detected!
<utet1432> 17179569 ...disabling SMP support (tell your hw vendor).
<TheVault> Yeah
<utet1432> something like that shows up it's either that or
<utet1432> this:
<utet1432> [4294667.296000]  SMP mptable: null local APIC address!
<utet1432> [4294667.296000]  BIOS bug, MP table errors detected...
<TheVault> its 1280x1024
<utet1432> [4294667.296000]  diasabling SMP support. (Tell your hw vendor)
<utet1432> (my cousin didn't explain it well)
<TheVault> yeah, that was it
<utet1432> Nevertheless,
<utet1432> X loaded up and so did gnome but gnome is so so sluggish that it feels that it doesn't have any RAM. But I typed
<utet1432> Code:
<utet1432> free
<morpheusdreams> shatrat it doesnt say anything
<utet1432> into the command prompt and there was at least 100MB of RAM available. What can I do to get this computer to work at a reasonable speed like it did when it had windows? Also gnome is slow sluggish that it took 15 minutes to load firefox. It is rediculous. Should I try maybe xubuntu? Or is the problem related to the SMP error?
<PWill> holy cow
<TheVault> So in the file, how do I make it 1280x1024?
<flafla> I screwed up my totem player...  It always plays at like 1.5x speed,  anyone know how to undo this?
<RoyB> has anyone succeeded booting both ubuntu and Vista using grub or any other method?
<Grif3r> can anyone see me?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, well your enot gonna believe this, but that means it's not installed ;D
<mbac> what package will install all of the man pages, including the one for pthread_create?
<flafla> grif3r: yes
<Terrasque> TheVault: look for a Screen section, see what the default color depth is, and add a new res at the Display subsection.
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, what did it say when you did "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<Grif3r> ok, thanks just wondering because I have idle coloring :)
<Vuen> hey guys, what would i use to open an apple keynote file in linux?
<nicotina> Hi gnube
<nicotina> gnube,  I'm n-iCe
<nicotina> So what can be the problem ?
<Grif3r> Vuen: nothing. save it as .ppt in Keynote
<morpheusdreams> shatrat shoul di just paste it all?
<PWill> TheVault: you should see something like this:         SubSection "Display"
<PWill>                 Depth           24
<PWill>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<PWill>         EndSubSection
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, wel, did it say already installed, broken package, something like that?
<PWill> TheVault: make sure you have "1280x1024" on the list
<erUSUL> !paste > PWill
<betatux> Why are there (edu)(x)(k)ubuntu versions of ubuntu which only differ in certain packages ? If Microsoft would go that way them clients would be getting 'WOFFICE' (windows office) and 'WEMAIL' (windows email) versions :)
<erUSUL> !paste > utet1432
<PWill> erUSUL: pfft, it was 4 lines
<TheVault> PWill: Alright, lemme check
<utet1432> paste what?
<gnube> hey nicotina
<shatrat> betatux, to keep the installer under 700mb while still offereing different desktop environtments
<Terrasque> betatux: no, more like windows home, windows professional, windows server, windows starter, and if i know them right they would make it impossible to upgrade from one to another
<morpheusdreams> shatrat it said reading package lists...done, building dependency tree, reading state information... done, flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version, then a list of packages which were automatically installed and no longer required
<TheVault> No, 1280x1024 is not on the list
<shatrat> betatux, keep in mind, there is very little on a windows install disk compared toa  linux one.  windows comes with practically no applications
<jimmygoon> Why does the new version of Xchat want me to dist-upgrade to get it :S
<PWill> TheVault: add it :)
<TheVault> lemme get a paste bin real quick of what I am seeing
<flafla> I'm not sure what I did but my totem and VLC player both play at about 1.5x speed and choppy and with no sound can someone help me fix this?
<vinux> hello
<ClinicalMistake> ~
<betatux> shatrat, Terrasque indeed , you're both making a point.
<Terrasque> TheVault: just use the keyboard, and add "1280x1024" to the modes. It's no magic
<milanm> hello all, a quick question: I added bunch of servers to /etc/hosts. Now, when I try to ssh like so "ssh user@host.com" and if I try to expand name of host by hitting TAB, it doesn't work. It always did on RedHat/CentOS. Any ideas as to why?
<PWill> TheVault: after you add it, save the file, then save all of your open work, and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, ok, one quick thing.  do "ls ~/.mozilla/plugins"  and if you dont see libflashplayer then try "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<TheVault> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9309/ - thats what I am currently seeing
<vinux> do you know if VLC let to send a DVB stream ? or play a stream on a DVB card
<nicotina> gnube,  what can i do then ?
<rpedro_> i wonder if #ubuntu will pass the 1500 mark when feisty is released. :D
<Terrasque> TheVault: got a widescreen monitor?
<TheVault> Ummm I think
<gnube> nicotina, How does it sound now?
<Grif3r> TheVault: use nano if you're not comfy editing files
<Grif3r> it's friendly
<nicotina> gnube,  after reboot?
<Terrasque> TheVault: what did you say the max mode windows had?
<nicotina> Sounds good
<morpheusdreams> shatrat ok it was there and have ran that command, it's been removed
<gnube> Grif3r, I strongly disagree, nano is mean.
<TheVault> I believe it was 1280x1024 on Windows Xp
<RoyB> has anyone succeeded booting both ubuntu and Vista using grub or any other method?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, ok, try installing it again, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<PWill> RoyB: ew, no :-P
<RoyB> :)
<nysosym> hi there, are git user there?
<utet1432> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9311/
<nysosym> i have a problem with running git "/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied."
<nysosym> anyone with the same problem?
<morpheusdreams> shatrat  automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<PWill> gnube: Nano is great, but vim is best
<RoyB> can someone tell me why I can only get 1024x768 resolution in Ubuntu 6.10?
<erUSUL> nysosym: git the vcs?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, well, I have no idea what that means.
<Arafel> nysosym: You have to be root?
<erUSUL> !fixres > RoyB
<gnube> PWill, Religious war! Religious war!
<nysosym> Arafel: yes i run it with sudo
<morpheusdreams> shatrat damn :(
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, do you have the backports repository enabled?
<erUSUL> nysosym: i use it to track the vanilla kernel tree
<nysosym> erUSUL: yes
<Grif3r> gnube, no it's not
<Grif3r> for small editing much handier than vim
<nicotina> gnube,  now looks good, but when i open programms satrt the noise
<Grif3r> which I've never really learned to use swiftly
<Terrasque> TheVault: I would try something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9312/ first
<morpheusdreams> shatrat i'm not sure. i don't remember enabling it (am new to linux as of tonight if you couldn't tell :))
<OldGnuMan> gnube: Emacs is the best!
<erUSUL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kelsin> utet1432: I don't know about the problem at all, but the speed is definitely an issue, that computer should be running fine without a problem
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arafel> I was wondering if someone knew a realy easy and elegant way to get a program to start when the machine enters INIT3 (as I want the program to always be running)
<gnube> OldGnuMan Emacs rocks
<kimmern>  Hey! at the startup screen when kubuntu loads, it uses a hell of a lot time..i think it is "scanning all disks" at every startup..how can i disable that?
<kelsin> utet1432: I mean to say the desktop cd should not have been slow either
<yomm> I don't have my cpu manual anymore , How can I find out which type it is ?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, you should remove the # in front of the lines with the backports repositories
<nicotina> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thingy> yomm: cat /proc/cpu
<Terrasque> I just dont understand why people bother with that vi vs emacs vs nano discussion. I just dont see the point at all. After all, VI is best, so why argue? :p
<PWill> yomm: run gnome-system-monitor
<flafla> I'm not sure what I did but my totem and VLC player both play at about 1.5x speed and choppy and with no sound can someone help me fix this?
<erUSUL> Arafel: use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a base for a startup script for your app and use update-rc.d to add it to the apropiate runlevels
<yomm> pwill / thingy : thx
<Grif3r> hmm wird. suddenly I can't start any programs (now in Gnome)
<kelsin> utet1432: have you guys tried booting with acpi=off?
<morpheusdreams> shatrat these?  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<morpheusdreams>  deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multive
<shatrat> yomm, you could also do cat /proc/cpuinfo for a lot of info about the processor
<PWill> yomm: just kidding, gnome-system-monitor only shows CPU type in Feisty, I think
<kelsin> utet1432: at the boot menu of the alternative cd or the normal cd check out the options for acpi=off
<TheVault> Alright, Here is what I had before http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9309/ and this is whats after http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9314/ -- Did I do that correctly?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, yeah, make sure theyre not commented out (no #)
<yomm> cat /proc/cpu does nothing :)
<yomm> pwill : not using gnome anyway :p
<utet1432> kelsin:  we already installed ubuntu and it still is really sluggish
<morpheusdreams> shatrat they were, have taken them out and now i save and try again?
<thingy> yomm: oops,,,it should be cat /prov/cpuinfo
<thingy> doh!
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, save, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PWill> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<yomm> thingy : figured it out :)
<kelsin> utet1432: then you should etc the /boot/grub/grub.conf file and add acpi=off to the kernel line, I don't know the "ubuntu" way of doing that if there is one
<utet1432> and now how after the installation should i put in the acpi=off
<shatrat> utet1432, you can put it in your grub kernel options
<utet1432> should i add it before root?
<morpheusdreams> shatrat ok done and done
<Terrasque> I have a question. totem can stream movies via ssh:// from one machine, but fails miserably from a different (much beefier) machine. sshd_config is identical, and the 2nd machine have 0 in load. scp can drag 20 mb/s from it, and ftp 50mb/s
<shatrat> utet1432, just at the end  of the kernel options should be fine, after quiet splash
<jememe> hey guys i have these speakers:  Creative Inspire P5800 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker when i plug them in and listen to music through them i only hear it comming out of the two front speakers and the sub the other two rear and center dont work, any ideas why sound is not comming out of them? i heard i had to do something special to get them to work?
<utet1432> also could it be that the virus corrupted the BIOS?
<sean> In windows, I can press the scroll button to make a little thing on my screen for FIREFOX and then i can move the wheel up and down to scroll, how do i that with ubuntu?
<utet1432> and if that is the case should I update the BIOS????
<yomm> Strange , though I'm quite sure my processor supports sse3 , it doesnt stat sse3 in "cat/proc/cpuinfo" any clues ?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, did it say anything comforting about it installing the package?
<cosmodad> &join #ns
<thingy> Terrasque: why use ssh:// to stream anyway?
<thingy> Terrasque: you need the encryption?
<gnube> thingy, Apparently to encrypt
<morpheusdreams> shatrat it said the same as it did before, about the dependency tree and the automatically installed packages
<shatrat> yomm, you could google your processor using the other info you got
<kelsin> utet1432: you could try to flash the bios, but that seems very extreme. I would also look into kernel options to turn off smp and ht support right away, I'm not sure what they are
<kelsin> utet1432: class time for me, good luck
<thingy> gnube: but encrypt a movie stream? weird!
<gnube> thingy, pr0n?
<yomm> shatrat : ok
<TheVault> Alrighty, I saved the file after I edited and then I pressed CTRl+ALT+Backspace and it logged me out and nothing looks different
<Terrasque> thingy: because 1. it Just Works(TM) (when it works), I can set up pam to unlock the keys at login, and its standard on every server I have :) Oh, and ftp lags when jumping position in the file
<utet1432> ok
<Grif3r> god I hate gnome
<colbert> How can I connect to a network printer?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, still no libflashplayer.so ?
<utet1432> but i think i might flash the bios
<crdlb> Terrasque, I do the same thing but it works great for me (the server is a 450 MHZ PIII)
<gnube> colbert, Look at CUPS
<thingy> Terrasque: Use samba and cifs...much much better option for your purposes...its minimal config required
<morpheusdreams> shatrat when i do ls ~/.mozilla/plugins  it is there
<sean> In windows, I can press the scroll button to make a little thing on my screen for FIREFOX and then i can move the wheel up and down to scroll, how do i that with ubuntu?
<EADG> Can anybody recommend a free .avi to .mp4 (iPod video) converter?
<thingy> Terrasque: with ssh, your wasting cpu doing encryption and the protocol is expensive i.e. doesnt give max throughput
<Terrasque> crdlb: the fun part is: it works perfectly on a P2 300mhz with 128 ram and a ton of stuff running, but it just refuse to work on my new fileserver
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, I dont understand why it isnt working in tha tcase
<utet1432> um does anyone else know how to disable SMP support in the kernel
<utet1432> ????
<morpheusdreams> shatrat :( i shall try relogging again
<TheVault> when I edited the xorg.conf file, I put what you guys said and then pressed the CTRL+ALT+backspace and then it logged me out and nothing looks different
<EADG> ...wrong window.
<thingy> utet1432: nosmp boot option?
<Grif3r> sean same way as in windows
<gordonjcp> EADG: you could try mencoder, but I don't know exactly what settings you'd need
<sean> just click?
<Grif3r> enable the feature in menus
<cafuego_> Terrasque: mount the remote stuff using sshfs and fuse, see if that helps.
<sean> Grif3r: nothing happens when i click though..
<utet1432> should i also use acpi=off
<Terrasque> thingy: I am perfectly aware of that. But it's not a problem for me, and the benefits far outweights the downsides.
<morpheusdreams> shatrat nope, still nothing.
<TheVault> My resolution has not changed when I edited the file
<Grif3r> sean: you have to enable it from the regular menu
<thingy> Terrasque: ok. back to your problem then..so are both these machines on the same lan?
<Grif3r> just look around
<thingy> Terrasque: i.e. running off the same switch/router?
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, could you pastebin the error you get when you try to do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<sean> Grif3r: yeah i just found drivers for logitech in synaptic, so i'll try that out
<Guychi> Hi! I have a 5GB file and trying to get it from another machine through FTP. I get an error since it is over 4GB. How can I transfer files larger than 4GB?
<Terrasque> thingy: yes. the fileserver and desktop share the same gbit switch. The other server is two switches away.
<gnube> TheVault, Are you sure your monitor can handle the resoulution you want?
<gnube> TheVault, Find that out first.
<TheVault> gnube: Yeah, in windows xp it goes
<TheVault> Do you want me to login to windows and see the exact resolution?
<morpheusdreams> shatrat i dont seem to be getting any error messages at all
<gnube> TheVault, Fine, but do you have the linux driver installed?
<thingy> Terrasque: umm so you have the latency on the server which is two switches away?
<Terrasque> thingy: the only real difference I can guess is that the fileserver use ubuntu 64bit, while the other use 32bit. But scp dont have any problems with that, and normal gnome drag'n'drop copy works dandy
<TheVault> linux driver?
<Solarion> is apt smart enough yet to do diffs instead of downloading the whole package?
<nicotina> gnube,  to calm down my cpu again? how can i do it
<Grif3r> TheVault: nvidia
<Grif3r> ?
<TheVault> I don't use nvida gfx card
<sean> What is the 'best' flash plugin?
<Grif3r> ati has linux drivers too
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, what about sudo apt-get upgrade?
<pzmoma> whered mplayer go? im not seeing it in the pkg database
<gnube> sean from adobe
<TheVault> If you want, I'll give you the name of my gfx card though
<cafuego_> Solarion: amt doesn't download diffs
<ghata2> Hi, When i try to play something online, firefox always tries to open it in Totem and Totem is never able to play anything, i have better players like VLC and mplayer on my system, how do i tell firefox and use these players and not use Totem ?
<Solarion> cafuego_: too bad
<morpheusdreams> shatrat 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Solarion> I hate to eat several megs of download for something simple.
<gnube> ghata2, Check in the preferences settings for firefox
<gnube> morpheusdreams, You are up to date then
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, you've already done an apt-get update since you edited the sources.list, right?
<ghata2> gnube: i have already done that, i can not find anything that will associate these players
<TheVault> basicly, I want the resolution thats above the 1024x786
<morpheusdreams> shatrat yeah you said to just after i did it, big list went zoom :)
<TheVault> That things are smaller on the desktop
<Grif3r> ghata2: go to some saved videofile > rightclick > settings
<morpheusdreams> gnube yeah, it does look that way, as shatrat says there doesnt seem to be any good reason it isnt working
<jimmygoon> TheVault: are you even sure that your video card/ display supports it?
<Grif3r> there you can change default video player
<sean> i'm used to macromedia flash, adobe flash doesn't have the same ring to it :-/
<shatrat> sean, at least adobe makes a decent linux version, if youre 32 bit
<TheVault> jimmygoon: Yes
<morpheusdreams> shatrat i just tried it again and got E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<morpheusdreams> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Grif3r> adobe owns macromedia......
<grndslm> anybody know where i might find the "alignmargins" command (for cups maybe)...my brother printer is offcenter and people say this "command" can fix it
<sean> shatrat: 64 :<
<shatrat> morpheusdreams, did you not do it as admin, or did you already have synaptic or something open?
<jimmygoon> morpheusdreams, prefix the command with sudo
<Grif3r> sean just install 32bit firefox
<utet1432> ????
<morpheusdreams> shatrat it worked now
<IndyGunFreak> shatrat: just another reason not to mess with 64bit distros.. yet.
<morpheusdreams> jimmygoon thanks
<shatrat> IndyGunFreak, I have the best reason of all, 5 year old cpu
<IndyGunFreak> shatrat: lol, thats a pretty good reason to.
<yomm> 64bit distros , gave that up quite some time ago , mb it's worthwhile if you big big server with huge amounts of ram , else leave it be
<blenna_unix> simple question. instead of typing < http://foo.com/1.html > how can i redirect users to that page by using <http://foo.com/1 >  thanks
<aluno> \j mp3ware
<Grif3r> 64bit rules
<IndyGunFreak> Grif3r: yeah, it rules allright... spend all day getting 32bit apps to work on a 64bit distro,
<Grif3r> some things are just a bit harder to do, like getting flash to work
<aluno> oi
<Traveler7> Anyone familier with installing from a USB disk? I followed the directions, and am now booting from the usb disk, but all i've gotten is a blinking cursor (for about 10 minutes). Is this normal, or did I luck out and not get a good usb drive/mobo combo?
<yomm> GrifEr : also you only benefit if you have a lot of ram ( + 4 gig ) and the right configuration & software
<Grif3r> name some 32bit app I need, <IndyGunFreak>
<shatrat> yomm, 64 bit is also a pretty significant increase in integer calculations, like compiling software
<cafuego_> Grif3r: openoffice? wine?
<sorinn>  #ubuntu-devel
<Krunk> Hi. Earlier I trashed my MBR. To get it back, I installed another edition of Ubuntu on hda3, swap hda6, then booted to the old (good) edition I had installed before on hda1, swap hda5. I'd like to delete the new edition's partitions, but hda3 is set to 'active' which means the info is stored on that partition. Where could I find the old partitions boot info, and what should I do to get it to boot? Help?
<IndyGunFreak> Grif3r: if it works for you, thats great.
<Grif3r> openoffice is 64bit already
<TheVault> About my graphic card: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
* cafuego_ has found 64bit desktop apps to be mainly slower then the 32bit versions.
<Grif3r> yup, compilation times are shitloads faster even with lessa ram than 4gig
<yomm> shatrat : true , so you can spend that time looking for the dependencies & fixes :p
<TheVault> its 256mb of ram and does support 1280x1024 truecolor
<Grif3r> install 32bit version of gentoo, then 64bit on same computer and count the difference it takes
<TheVault> Hey IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Grif3r: so the biggest adventure is you can compile faster?..lol
<IndyGunFreak> TheVault: hey
<Grif3r> advantage
<shatrat> TheVault, I know some intel chipsets are buggy with changing resolutions, theres a 915resolution package to workaround it but I really dont know muhc about it or what chipsets are afected.
<nicotina> !swift
<cafuego_> Grif3r: Sorry, but I don't have enough time to waste to even look at gentoo, let alone try it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> though I must admit it's been a few months since I used a 64bit distro  (Ubuntu AMD server ), and hell , linux moves fast
<utet1432> do u think that flashing the bios will solve the problem????
<aluno> mp3
<Grif3r> cafuego_: well that's bad
<Grif3r> teaches more about linux in less time than any other distro IMHO. great starter distro
<cafuego_> then again, if I don't bother compiling stuff, i don't need a cpu that's faster at compiling
<cafuego_> Grif3r: Yeah, I did that in 1994. Really don't need to start again now.
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego_: thats for sure, if its not int he repos, i don't need it..lol
<auraithx> I need help - I accidently installed the gfx card drivers and now I can't start up Ubuntu. (I'm on the LiveCD right now)
<Grif3r> ok :)
<jimmygoon> TheVault, where are you finding that it says it supports 1280x1024?
<auraithx> *installed the wrong gfx card drivers
<yomm> hehe
<smultron> i have a rather simple question: do you have to disable DHCP on your router before you can assign yourself a static IP address?
<yomm> smultron : no
<Mcatt> No smultron
<sorinn> someone here who know to use valgrind ?
<Grif3r> I have a noisy keyboard... damn
<smultron> oh, ok. thanks :)
<yomm> Grifer : press the mute key :p
<Grif3r> :D
<martalli> If I want to share a directory over our local network, what is the "linux way" of doing this? Is it NFS?
<auraithx> anyone? is there a way to revert the changes I've made....
<shatrat> martalli, yes.  If you dont have to get along with windows machines use NFS
<flafla> I'm not sure what I did but my totem and VLC player both play at about 1.5x speed and choppy and with no sound can someone help me fix this?
<erUSUL> auraithx: without knowing what have you done...
<auraithx> I installed Nvidia drivers and now when I reboot I get an error: no monitor
<martalli> aurathrix:  Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver" from the command line
<sorinn> ;) and choose nvidia not nv
<sorinn> as driver
<effthis> could somebody pls tell me how to get a FILE LIST from a package using apt-cache?  ideally i'd like to do a search for a file that i want to provide, and receive a list of packages that have that file.
<nicotina> A good mp3 player please :)
<martalli> Can windows machien use NFS at all?
<erUSUL> auraithx: how have you installed them?...
<effthis> the only way i know how to do this currently is to install the package and then do a find/locate...
<sorinn> nicotina -> Listen
<Grif3r> so is here anyone who has successfully used window maker in ubuntu?
<nicotina> sorinn,  let me check t
<sorinn> google for Listen music player
<eck> effthis: to find what package provides a file, you need to install apt-file
<auraithx> erUSUL: through this tutorial http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<eck> effthis: if you want to see what files a package provided, you can use dpkg -L
<effthis> so apt-file will search NON-INSTALLED packages, using the package database?
<eck> effthis: yes, that is correct
<effthis> great, thanks!
<erUSUL> auraithx: which one? (there are many links in that page)
<yomm> Anyone know how to set up a toggle key with xbindkeys , or any other app ? e.g I want F2 to open/terminate  Xterm !
<nicotina> sorinn,  :/ bad bad bad =p a good mp3 player!
<nicotina> With good look
<auraithx> erUSUL: sorry, this one --> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<sorinn> ah - Xmms is skinable
<eck> yomm: in gnome? system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<opla> salut tout le monde
<yomm> eck : how bout just in x with twm ? :)
<sorinn> XMMS support winamp skins
<eck> yomm: if you use gconf you can bind keys to arbitrayr commands
<nicotina> sorinn,  when can  i find the skins ?
<eck> yomm: usually it is supported by the WM
<killown> opla english only
<eck> look at the twm man page?
<nicotina> sorinn,  really  ? i can download them in winamp.com ?
<darkyoshi> how do I install a .debdiff file?
<yomm> eck : also the toggle ?
<AMSmith42> Any idea why I am getting a 403 Forbidden when I apt-get kubuntu-desktop with ubuntu-server?
<sorinn> give me your mail - I'll send you a lot
<eck> toggle?
<nicotina> Thank you sorinn
<opla> all right
<yomm> eck e.g. I want F2 to toggle opening/ terminating Xterm
<eck> yomm: that would also be a WM feature, but i haven't heard of a WM that has that feature
<killown> blackbox = bbkeys
<yomm> eck : ok thanks ;)
<erUSUL> auraithx: well that script does a lot of things... i recommend you to boot your ubuntu in recovery mode and doing a try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure the x server...
<auraithx> how do I do recovery mode?
<shatrat> auraithx, its in grub.  In the future I dont recommend using that how-to
<killown> grub boot say it
<darkyoshi> anybody? how do I install a .debdiff file?
<erUSUL> auraithx: in the grub menu should be a recovery mode entry
<auraithx> Okay, thanks. bbl
<PirateHead> I can't import pictures from my camera unless I'm root -- any way to fix that?
<palbuddy> help a newbie (me!) I have put in a second hard drive and don't want to format it.  How do I access it under ubuntu ultimate?
<PirateHead> It's annoying, because I then have to chown them to my user.
<killown> PirateHead, sudo?
<PirateHead> killown: obviously, that's the way I've been doing it
<eck> PirateHead: are you in all the default groups?
<titus> what is ubuntu ultimate
<PirateHead> killown: it seems like a bug to me, though
<eck> i think the group would be plugdev
<PirateHead> titus: it's a distro based on Ubuntu with lots of extra packages set up by default
<PirateHead> eck: thanks for the suggestion, let me check
<sorinn> nicotina: other one -> http://www.zinf.org/
<titus> PirateHead: oh.
<sorinn> there are themes too
<darkyoshi372> what do I do with a debdiff?
<colbert> I have a Palm Treo 650 (bluetooth), is that all I need to be able to send files to my PC via bluetooth or must my PC have some bluetooth type hardware ?
<PirateHead> eck: I am in all the defualt groups, but plugdev is not one of those.
<eck> PirateHead: i think if you add it and log out and back in it will work
<palbuddy> anyone?
<PirateHead> eck: I will try that. Thanks.
* titus wonders how much of his life has been spent watching progress bars, as dist-upgrade reaches 81%
* Grif3r wonders what on earth has happened to wmaker development
<palbuddy> Anyone help me with my hard drive woes?
<eck> palbuddy: you just need to mount it
<palbuddy> that won't delete anything?
<darkyoshi372> no
<eck> correct
<darkyoshi372> only if you format
<palbuddy> okay, so how do I do that?
<Grif3r> woot: http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/03/08/1817210.shtml
<bruenig> palbuddy, what is the fs format, is it ext3 or ntfs or fat32 or what
<darkyoshi372> try sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 (correct me if I'm wrong, people)
<palbuddy> ntfs
<Grif3r> "all microsoft updates phone home now"
<bruenig> darkyoshi372, yeah make sure /mnt/hda2 exists though, sudo mkdir /mnt/hda2
<jimmygoon> Grif3r: seriously? you didn't know that already....? :(
<bruenig> palbuddy, then the darkyoshi372 command should work, you may need to specify the filesystem though like this, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2
<jimmygoon> Grif3r, they've been doing that for forever I'd imagine
<palbuddy> okay I"ll try that
<palbuddy> thanks for the help (brb)
<Grif3r> no, that's new. I worked for MS nearly 2 years ;)
<mentaluproar> hello room!
<Grif3r> it's because of the new WGA
<jimmygoon> thats only if its his second partition
<jimmygoon> !!
<eck> of the first hard drive!
<riqz> Guys my main drive that was labelled hda1 on my desktop suddenly changed its name to  -->
<riqz> </scr  without me touching anything... what happened
<PirateHead> I think there are noobs on my computer
<PirateHead> ls -lR / | grep noobs
<bruenig> yeah I just got in here, I just assumed they already figured out the name, palbuddy if that isn't the name then that command won't work
<palbuddy> ?
<palbuddy> I'm sorry
<palbuddy> ?
<bruenig> palbuddy, did that command fail
<eck> PirateHead: in the interest of pedantry, i must insist that you use find
<effthis> apt-file worked perfectly eck, thanks again
<palbuddy> I'm trying right now
<zbyszek> hi
<riqz> please help me guys?can i change the name back to hda1? but why did it change in the first place
<mentaluproar> 1 issues I cant figure out.  I haven't touched linux in a few years, so I'm lost again.  I need help, first, adding XP back into the boot manager.  The installer didn't see it
<bruenig> riqz, it doesn't matter, just use the new one
<jimmygoon> How do I reload gnome-panel to reload the menu entry?
<riqz> bruenig: but why would it change
<shatrat> mentaluproar, youll need to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<palbuddy> okay it asks for my password then it just says nothing
<bruenig> riqz, it just changed out of nowhere? you didn't reinstall or anything?
<mentaluproar> how?  in what way?
<eck> mentaluproar: if you look at the menu.lst they have a sample entry for winxp
<riqz> bruenig: last thing i did was connect for the first time my 300gig external to the firwire
<eck> mentaluproar: it's near the top, commented out, iirc
<mentaluproar> one moment
<blahblah> hey is there anyone that can help me with a quick question??
<bruenig> palbuddy, you put your password and then what?
<palbuddy> nothing happens after I put my password in
<bruenig> palbuddy, just goes to another line or what
<Pricey> !ask | blahblah
<ubotu> blahblah: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blahblah> lol ok ok =] 
<palbuddy> I can get to it by file browser then it says 'no application for this file'
<riqz> bruenig?
<bruenig> palbuddy, ok, do sudo fdisk -l and figure out what the name of the hdd is, probably something like /dev/hdb I would bet
<r4nge> trying to grep an ip from a log,  the log for example has 127.0.0.1:1234?5678,  i want to grab everything until the ? and it has to match exactly
<bruenig> riqz, don't know, wouldn't worry about it
<palbuddy> okay brb breuing
<riqz> bruenig: so can i change the name back?
<blahblah> ive seen a sort of desktop cube, you have the ability to zoom out and rotate a cube to see different desktops is that a setting or a plug in or something ... im new this is my first time using this os and so far its reall nice =D
<WannabeNewbie> Does anyone know of a good map program for Linux? Like a streets map and a topo-map for hiking?
<bruenig> riqz, I don't think you can change names
<r4nge> so just putting in 127 wont grab the line
<eck> r4nge: i hope you know sed :-)
<riqz> bruenig: no i cant /cry wtf
<shatrat> WannabeNewbie, google maps? Google earth?
<r4nge> yeah, discovered sed last night
<Pricey> blahblah, That is Beryl or Compiz. They're beta and unstable. NOT recommended for beginners, support in #ubuntu-effects
<goome> Anyone use rdesktop who could maybe answer this question? I have seamlessRDP but want to run more then 3 apps before the windows box says Exceeded maximum terminal sessions, anyway to increase that ?
<riqz> bruenig: i dont want a desktop icon with  -->
<riqz> </scr as a name
<r4nge> but thought grep or awk would be easier
<palbuddy> looks like hda2
<GenieHost> hello every body, any multimedia software support .wpl play list?
<bruenig> riqz, create a different icon
<palbuddy> unless I'm missing something
<WannabeNewbie> No software though? I know about the web based stuff, I was hoping for something software based
<r4nge> i've been using the rute book to learn
<mentaluproar> boot must be stated at the end of the windows script, right?
<blahblah> even tho is is a beta is there a location you know to download it or can i find it in the other irc chan
<bruenig> palbuddy, ok that seems like a partition not a different hd though, that is the only reason it seems weird to me
<eck> r4nge: you can't just do it with grep, you need sed/perl/python (awk?)
<GenieHost> so the playlist from Windows Media not supported in linux?
<mentaluproar> it ends at "chainloader +1"
<bruenig> palbuddy, so there is nothing in /mnt/hda2
<palbuddy> I'll try again brb
<riqz> bruenig: for my hda1 drive?
<r4nge> tried this... logip=`awk -F? '"/$url/" {print $1}' $LOG2`
<thoreauputic> goome: that sounds like a windows limit - nothing to do with Linux
<palbuddy> no there isn't
<palbuddy> but there is that subdirectory
<fallingdutch> anyone familiar with lx-office? i need help with ssl connection to postgres
<bruenig> riqz, you realize that the desktop shortcuts are just symlinks, you can create that however you want
<palbuddy> that's called hda2
<r4nge> that grabs it but will grab if anything matches
<ataq> hey, where is thunderbird user files stored?
<GenieHost> I am talking about .wpl playlist file
<bruenig> palbuddy, odd
<titus> blahblah: see http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<r4nge> so if port matches it grabs it
<blahblah> TY!
<GenieHost> it's not supported by any software in linux?
<GenieHost> it's just xml file
<palbuddy> it's a western digital 200 gb HD
<riqz> bruenig: i realize now that you tell me. I still think its weird that it would change on its own/... how do i make a new one
<r4nge> $url being a command line argument
<r4nge> i'm a rookie so been trying various stuff
<yomm> I want an Ubuntu T-shirt :- I like the logo !
<thoreauputic> ataq: you probably mean ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<palbuddy> suppose the HD is not working....can I format it, and then dump files into mnt/hda2?
<mentaluproar> ok, menu.lst is read-only.  How do I change the permissions?
<bruenig> riqz, something like, ln -s /mount/point/of/hda1 ~/Desktop/nameoflink
<ataq> Thanks mate
<titus> yomm: the ubuntu logo is rubbish compared to plan9
<eck> ouch, i don't know awk. i _think_ in python you would have something like (\d\.){4}:\d+\? and then use .group()[0]  or whatever extracts the matched part
<eletido> when i do "sudo apt-get upgrade", i get "The following packages have been kept back:
<eletido>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<eletido> ". However, when I use the update manager, it wants to install those packages. which app is right?
<yomm> sudo apt-get knit Ubuntu-T-Shirt
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: you don't, you edit with sudo/gksudo <your editor>
<evn> mdadm raid broken on feisty herd5?
<mentaluproar> doh
<eck> err, i guess it would be (\d.){3}\d:\d+\?
<eck> that's wrong too
<eck> well, you get the idea
<eck> you try out twenty regexes until you overcome your stupidity
<jrib> eck: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<g333k_work> hi, can I install the normal ubuntu in a AMD mobile sempron processor?
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: changing permissions of system files is generally A bad Idea (tm)
<riqz> bruenig: i cant delete the old icon
<bruenig> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<titus> I would venture to say that plan9 is the OS with the finest logo bar none
<r4nge> okie, will look into that, was hoping for a simpler solution, heh
<r4nge> t
<r4nge> tx
<Guychi> Hi! Is there a way I can truncate a file in place? E.g. chop off the first 1GB of a large file, when I don't have enough free disk space to dd the rest of it first?
<cafuego__> g333k_work: yes
<palbuddy> okay well gotta go! thanks for the help....I'll be back!
<thoreauputic> Guychi:  man split :)
<mikeconcepts2> where do I find the nvidia restricted drivers
<bruenig> riqz, you have to select for the icon to not be automatically put on the desktop in gconf-editor, so do "gconf-editor" and then navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop and turn that off. I am not 100% sure on the navigate part because I am on xfce.
<jrib> !nvidia | mikeconcepts2
<ubotu> mikeconcepts2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guychi> thoreauputic: I mean _in place_
<thoreauputic> Guychi: umm, split will split your file - I don't follow you
<Guychi> thoreauputic: not create new files, but operate on the original.
<mentaluproar> ok, I forget how to use the Vi editor
<yomm> What are actually the main/biggest differences between Debian & Ubuntu ?
<mentaluproar> how else can I change the menu.lst?
<jrib> mentaluproar: nano
<g333k_work> cafuego, ok
<darkyoshi372> yomm: ease of use
<OMGLAZERS> Any ntfs-3g users in here? I need help automounting ntfs drives using ntfs-3g at startup
<thoreauputic> Guychi: ah, you want to split without using extra disk space ? I don't know then
<yomm> darkyoshi :p
<darkyoshi372> it's true!
<mentaluproar> AHH!  thank you!
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Terrasque> yomm: its the difference between a big pile of lego and an already made lego model :p
<eshaase> my system lags when i switch between desktops that have maximized windows open, can someone point me in the right direction?
<yomm> darkyoshi : ok :) I was thinking more technical , as in why  to use debian packages in Ubuntu etc..
<yomm> *not to use
<yomm> Terrasque : That's good , I love Lego
<Terrasque> yomm: which means its very handy if your goal is that lego model, but twice the work if you have something special on your mind :p
<eletido> when i do "sudo apt-get upgrade", linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 are help back. Are they safe to install through the update manager?
<GenieHost> any multimedia software support .wpl play list?
<yomm> Terrasque : I used to love technic Lego :) Actually , I still do :)
<Gorgapor> I seem to have messed up my gnome and X configuration, is there a simple way to reset gnome to "factory" settings
<Terrasque> yomm: lego is king! :D
<mentaluproar> Ok, I add "boot" at the end of the windows thing, right?
<yomm> too bad Lego has changed soo much
<yomm> this is the Lego channel , right ?
<AzraelM> hey everyone
<Pricey> !offtopic | yomm Terrasque
<ubotu> yomm Terrasque: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yomm> sorry :)
<AzraelM> I need help configuring my screen resolution
<AMSmith42> When I try to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, it tells me that I am 403 Forbidden to us.archives.ubuntu.com dapper/main
<Gorgapor> for example, which package could i reinstall to get gnome back to default configuration
<AzraelM> The one I normally use, 1440x900 is not on the list :(
<AzraelM> can someone help?
<AMSmith42> AzraelM: Is that higher or lower than the max listed now?
<jrib> !fixres | AzraelM
<ubotu> AzraelM: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<murcielago> chile?
<erUSUL> !cl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AzraelM> heh, I was there already :) I'll see if I missed anything else
<riqz> bruenig: i posted on the forums as well lets see how it goes
<murcielago> jajaja sorry, pero soy ultra nuevo en este sistema, alguna ayuda... donde pillo ese canal en espaol?
<riqz> Anyone know how to make my wireless card into an access point on my laptop?or tell me an faq page for it?
<mentaluproar> ok, I tried to boot into windows with the edited menu.lst file and I get "erro 12:  Invlaid device requested"
<mentaluproar> without the typos
<AMSmith42> hehehe
<erUSUL> murcielago: "/join #ubuntu-es" en tu cliente irc
<murcielago> =(
<AzraelM> hola murcielago
<murcielago> aer
<murcielago> hola =)
<AzraelM> anda a help.ubuntu.com, ahi hay de todo
<murcielago> aer
<AzraelM> ah, esa es una pagina, cierto
<AzraelM> :)
<Cave`> what do people use as music player, songbird?
<cafuego_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AzraelM> that page does not helped me solve my resolution problem, think I should ask for help at the forum?
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: you backed up your old menu.lst before editing it, of course ?
<clouder`grr> I use exaile! for my music.  It's still under heavy development though
<Cave`> okay
<mentaluproar> no, but I remember how toi undo it, and I can still boot to ubuntu
<pzmoma>  lol  http://youtube.com/watch?v=mxq2QbMg-H8
<pzmoma> used that to check my firefox flash plugin and yup it installed perfectly
<pzmoma> sound and all
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: the windows stanza is usually just a chainloader +1 , make active  IIRC ( I don't use windows)
<mentaluproar> ok
<mentaluproar> one moment
<jrib> the default one
<Gorgapor> question: what's the best way to reset gnome to its default configuration?
<Flannel> Gorgapor: What did you change?
<jrib> Gorgapor: delete/rename  ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*
<mentaluproar> same problem.  Maybe windows isn't on hd(0,0)
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<Gorgapor> Flannel, i was trying to get beryl to work, and now metacity doesn't start along with gnome
<mentaluproar> before I installed ubuntu, I installed windows on drive D instead of C (partitions.  only one drive)
<Flannel> mentaluproar: You're adding this at the end of your menu.lst, right?  (after the "End debian automagic kernels" comment?)
<Gorgapor> but i don't want to change how i have my panels and menus set up
<Marc1> Hi! I got problem installing crossover office. when i try to install it on my computer wich runs with amd 64 bits, it gives me the message "The setup program seems to have failed on libc6-i386" Anyone knows how to resolve this problem?
<mentaluproar> yes
<Flannel> Gorgapor: ah, yeah.  Removing your startup should work.  Although, I don't know what you change for beryl.  If that doesn't, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Gorgapor> removing my startup?
<clouder`grr> Gorgapor: have you tried booting into the fail safe gnome and disabling beryl in start up?
<Flannel> mentaluproar: Well, you should verify what HDD and partition windows are on
<Gorgapor> i've disabled beryl
<mentaluproar> same hdd, what partition?
<mentaluproar> how?
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: your problem is that windows doesn't like to boot from anything but the primary master I think
<Flannel> Gorgapor: the .gnome/ and .gconf folders.  But yes, failsafe gnome should d the same thing.
<theherbalizer> hey guys. problem: usb ain't working anymore. it would automount my flash drives and phone last week, but now it does nothing when i plug usb devices in. i don't even know where to begin, so i came to you for ideas. have any?
<Flannel> thoreauputic: no, you can boot windows fine most of the time.  And, that wouldn't give you a GRUB error anyway
<Gorgapor> brb gonna try some of that stuff out
<pzmoma> sudo udevmonitor && plug device in
<Flannel> mentaluproar: Open up "disks" to look
<pzmoma> heh
<thoreauputic> Flannel: it wouldn't give a grub error as such, but you need to do some fancy swapping in menu.lst IIRC
<theherbalizer> pzmoma: who was that for?
<pzmoma> automount uses udev
<Flannel> thoreauputic: just mapping harddrives, yeah, hardly fancy.  But again, that's not the cause of this error.
<pzmoma> it might help u figure out whats going on
<thoreauputic> Flannel: OK - well as I said I don't use windows, so I'll leave you to it :)
<pzmoma> hmm i wonder if u can use  udevmonitor not as root?
<mentaluproar> I'm in tansition, so I still need windows
<erUSUL> Marc1: you need 32 bits libraries... try this 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2'
<pzmoma> nope gotta be root
<SnakesAndStuff> Hello.  I'm new to Ubuntu (not new to linux) and I was curious if I could get some help getting Beryl loading (using an ATI card... when it loads it defaults back to the backup window manager)
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: yeah, understood
<Flannel> SnakesAndStuff: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<mentaluproar> accessing disks....how?
<sean> downloading  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic  is VERY VERY slow, how can i speed it up?
<SnakesAndStuff> Thank you
<sean> like download from a second source perhaps?
<lonran> anybody with an ati card, could tell me the command to open the ati linux control panel?
<Flannel> mentaluproar: there's a "disks" something or other in one of the System menus (I don't know which one)
<thoreauputic> sean: use a different Ubuntu repo mirror perhaps
<mentaluproar> nope
<sean> thoreauputic: how would i change that?
<dark-nite> hello
<mentaluproar> I think it was there while in live mode, but not after installed
<dark-nite> does anyone know where i can get automatix please?
<Flannel> dark-nite: You don't want it.
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<thoreauputic> dark-nite: don't
<Flannel> mentaluproar: It is there after installed.  Uh, bother.  Times like these I wish I had a GUI.
<dark-nite> ok then
<holycow> just out of curiosity, anyone here have expereience with openvpn?
<holycow> client wise
<dark-nite> please could you help me then? lol
<Flannel> mentaluproar: Look for anything that looks like a disk-ish sort of thing.  I believe it's in the "administration" submenu
<Flannel> dark-nite: what do you need help with?
<sly007> Hello, how do I set the url handler for gnome-terminal? I want it to open firefox
<luiX_> hi
<PirateHead> dark-nite: we might be able to help you install the things you want
<dark-nite> to get an internet connection within ubuntu
<jrib> sly007: system > preferences > preferred applications
<thoreauputic> sean: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download  <--lots of mirrors
<PirateHead> dark-nite: how are you trying to connect?
<sly007> jrib: I don't use gnome
<caffinated> hi.  has anyone had an issue with ubuntu where when you switch to a VT (ctrl-alt-f1, etc) from X that the console is broken?  It looks like it's not switching in to a text mode properly.  it looks like it's in a distorted graphics mode.
<dark-nite> wireless pci card
<Anohaakten> pwnage
<Flannel> sly007: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<PirateHead> dark-nite: what card model?
<sean> thoreauputic: those arent repos though...?
<thoreauputic> Flannel: beat me to it :)
<mentaluproar> device manager, keyboard indicator plugins, keyring manager, language support, login window, networking, network tools, printing, services, shared folders, software sources, synaptic package manager, system log, system monitor, time and date, update manager, users and groups
<mentaluproar> thats what I see
<dark-nite> belkin F5D7000uk
<Flannel> mentaluproar: Hmm.  This is what, dapper? Edgy?
<Anohaakten> does linux have itunes?
<mentaluproar> edgy
<thoreauputic> sean: most repos are of the same form - you just have your country code prepended to the archive.ubuntu.com part
<sly007> Flannel: is update-alternatives an Ubuntu thing?
<eck> Anohaakten: no
<PirateHead> meantaluproar: that's System -> Administration, not System -> Preferences
<mentaluproar> oops
<sean> thoreauputic: how do i change my source though?
<Traveler1> hi, trying to install from USB. Following the directions linked from here. I've restarted and am booting from the disk but I get: "NTLDR is missing Press Ctrl+Ald+Del to restart." Any advice?
<eck> Anohaakten: there are a lot of itunes-like programs though
<PirateHead> dark-nite: lemme look quick
<Jowi> caffinated, that is possible. depending on what hardware you are using the framebuffer might be distorted. I would suggest setting the framebuffer resolution to the same one you use in xorg.
<jrib> sly007: it's a debian thing
<Flannel> sly007: it's a debian thing, so sure
<Anohaakten> Does it have an equivalent to itunes?
<eletido> when i do "sudo apt-get upgrade", linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 are help back. Are they safe to install through the update manager?
<thoreauputic> sean: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mentaluproar> nope, nothing there either
<eletido> held*
<eck> Anohaakten: there are a couple, but none of them are very good at exporting to ipod
<Flannel> sly007: basically, when a program wants to use a browser, it calls "sensible-browser", which figures out the most appropraite (based on your choices, and whether you're in X or not),
<Anohaakten> ahh
<Jowi> caffinated, the framebuffer is not text mode.
<Anohaakten> that stinks
<caffinated> Jowi: it's a radeon x1600 if that helps (laptop) - will have a poke at that.  thanks.
<barker> whats the command to see what display driver i am using?
<theherbalizer> hey guys. problem: usb ain't working anymore. it would automount my flash drives and phone last week, but now it does nothing when i plug usb devices in. i don't even know where to begin, so i came to you for ideas. have any?
<thoreauputic> sean: back it up first to be safe, so you can replace it if you make a mistake
<eck> Anohaakten: you can use gtkpod, which works pretty well, but it's a fary cry from itunes imho
<toNt> would someone be ablet o get me a hand. im going through hell trying to get my monitor to run in 1280x1024. i believe the nvidia drivers are installed but im not sure.
<Jowi> !framebuffer | caffinated (see bottom of page)
<ubotu> caffinated (see bottom of page): If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<PirateHead> Anohaakten: you can run iTunes using Wine, or you can use Rhythmbox or Amarok, both of which have capabilities and interfaces similar to iTunes.
<dark-nite> thx pirate
<Flannel> eletido: yeah, update them manually
<eletido> Flannel: thanks.
<caffinated> ubotu: i'll look at that as well.  thanks.
<theherbalizer> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theherbalizer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<barker> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theherbalizer> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Anohaakten> does Wine run slow?
<barker> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theherbalizer> Anohaakten: no
<PirateHead> Anohaakten: no.
<eck> hmm, last i checked itunes did not run in wine
<Anohaakten> I mean, does it run apps slow? or run them perfect
<Anohaakten> ok, then ill look into that
<Anohaakten> thx guys
<PirateHead> eck: the latest versions of iTunes do not run on wine.
<theherbalizer> Anohaakten: in fact, i'm getting higher fps in wow with wine/edgy than i did on windows
<eck> that must be it then
<Anohaakten> serious?
<PirateHead> eck: I think iTunes 4 runs on Wine, which is pretty outdated.
<Anohaakten> thats pretty impressive theherbalizer
<PirateHead> the latest is iTunes 7, right?
<toNt> would someone be ablet o get me a hand. im going through hell trying to get my monitor to run in 1280x1024. i believe the nvidia drivers are installed but im not sure.
<Anohaakten> yes PirateHead iTunes 7 is the latest
<dark-nite> pirate can we Pm eachopther instead please?
<Anohaakten> It doesnt run in wine?
<mentaluproar> using device manager, I thinkm I found windows
<hardwire_> blah
<PirateHead> yeah, so you might have to put up with old software if you go the wine route, Anohaakten
<mentaluproar> volume name "zero"
<Anohaakten> blah
<mentaluproar> ok, now what?
<Anohaakten> ill pass on that
<eck> Anohaakten: if you're lucky, banshee will work for you
<PirateHead> Anohaakten: your primary concern is interfacing with your iPod?
<Flannel> mentaluproar: Eh?  i don't believe so.  Are you using LVM or anything like that?
<eck> there is a bug in the parser though, so it will choke on files with bad metadata
<Jowi> toNt, "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal should tell you if it is enabled or not...
<Anohaakten> not so much
<eck> that is the problem i have had with it
<toNt> k
<Flannel> mentaluproar: install "gparted" and you'll be able to see.  I guess there's no partition viewer thing by default
<Anohaakten> I would like it to, but my primary concern is sorting my music out :)
<Flannel> mentaluproar: just don't change anything ;)
<bigjohnto> when connecting a tape drive is it really important to create the stinit.def file?
<mentaluproar> LVM?  i dunno, but a while back I screwed up my partitions, so I got usaed to windows not being on C
<dark-nite> if someone can help me get my wireless internet connection up and running please PM me :D
<PirateHead> Anohaakten: if your primary desire is a slick music organizer/player, then Amarok is great.
#ubuntu 2007-03-09
<mentaluproar> dark, thats my other problem!  lol
<toNt> jowi: i did the apt-get nvidiaglx but when i type klxinfo, i get a bunch of "Extension "GLX" is missing on display :0.0".
<toNt> Jowi: thoughts?
<Anohaakten> Ill try that PirateHead
<PirateHead> Anohaakten: Amarok has some features that even iTunes doens't have. The only thing it doesn't have is 100% compatability with iPods.
<toNt> klxinfo = glxinfo
<dark-nite> lol
<Anohaakten> PirateHead, ahh ok cool
<mentaluproar> broadcom chipset, right?  dang
<cafuego_> toNt: Enable the nvidia driver, as well as installing it.
<Flannel> mentaluproar: then no, you don't have LVM.  Just install gparted, then you'll be able to take a gander
<Jowi> toNt, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver" what do you get appart from kbd and mouse?
<dimeotane> anyone know how to set, firefox to open skype?  I think i need to set mime types ?
<mentaluproar> one moment
<dark-nite> :(
<eck> Anohaakten: tbh, if i had windows/os x and an ipod, I would just keep that around for the time being just to use itunes
<Anohaakten> PirateHead can I get Amarok right in synaptic? or do I have to go find a .deb somewhere
<Jowi> dark-nite, did you have a look at the wiki already?
<Anohaakten> yeah
<dark-nite> ubuntu needs to make a nice GUI to connect through wireless devices!!! grrrrr!
<Anohaakten> I am dual booting vista eck
<dimeotane> dark-nite: what  wifi do you have?
<jrib> dimeotane: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol possibly?
<Anohaakten> so I can just keep that itunes on that
<dark-nite> Jowi,  yeah i did
<dimeotane> thx jrib
<toNt> Jowi: i get some wacom drivers and an "nv" driver.should i change that to "nvidia"?
<dark-nite> im having trouble :(
<cafuego_> dark-nite: Um, nm-applet *is* a nice gui to connect wireless networks.
<jrib> dimeotane: heh even better: http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/2006/08/making_skype_links_work.html
<Jowi> dark-nite, it do. it is called "network-manager-gnome". install it.
<toNt> is anyone else having trouble getting on ubuntuguide.org?
<dimeotane> dark-nite: type in lspci into your terminal... what's your network controller?
<mentaluproar> ok, add/remove doesn't pull up gparted
<mentaluproar> help
<dark-nite> Jowi, how can i install if i can't connnect to the internet? lol
<Jowi> toNt, nv is the standard nvidia drivers. as cafuego said, you need to enable it.
<dimeotane> for me it says broadcom 4311
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect using hostap driver on a linksys pci card
<Jowi> dark-nite, it's on the cd
<Jowi> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<dimeotane> dark-nite.. you can also plug into your ethernet
<toNt> ill try to google on how to do that but i might be back :)
<toNt> thank you
<Jowi> dark-nite, you don't need internet to connect it. pop in the cd
<dark-nite> dimeo, i would but i dont have a ethernet wire long enough. :P
<PirateHead> dark-note: do you have WinXP drivers for your card?
<PirateHead> dark-nite: you may be able to use ndiswrapper to get a win driver working
<dark-nite> pirate, i dont no how to install ndiswrapper
<Flannel> dark-nite: Put the CD in the drive, use "apt-cdrom" to add it to your repository, then you can install ndiswrapper off the CD
<mentaluproar> I cant find gparted
<PirateHead> darn-nite: intalling ndiswrapper takes only 1 command
<dark-nite> apt-cdrom?
<Flannel> dark-nite: yeah, apt-cdrom.  It adds CDroms to your repository list
<alberto> Hi, I am using kubuntu edgy in a Toshiba satellite with latest nvidia drivers from site, but...
<caffinated> Jowi: that worked - setting the framebuffer to the same resolution/color depth.  it's interesting that disabling the framebuffer didn't work though.
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect using hostap driver on a linksys pci card
<Flannel> mentaluproar: where are you looking?  Synaptic?
<stiv2k> it times out trying to get a DHCP ip address
<dark-nite> on the cd ndiswrapper is in another folder though
<caffinated> Jowi: probably some ATI quirkiness
<mentaluproar> I tried add/remove programs
<Flannel> dark-nite: It's in a repository, yes.
<PirateHead> why apt-cdrom?
<Jowi> caffinated, yeah, depends on which video card you have. back in the old days all cards had proper vesa modes. nowadays it's guesswork.
<PirateHead> do you have ndiswrapper on a CD?
<Flannel> PirateHead: because he needs to add the CD to his repository
<Flannel> PirateHead: both Desktop, and Alternate CDs have it on them
<dark-nite> i downloaded ndiswrapper on another computer (win xp) and burnt in on a cd
<toNt> im reading on how to install the nvidia drivers, but it says to do this, sudo nvidia-glx-config-enable , but i get "nvidia-glx-config-enable" command not found. is this a typo or something?
<Jowi> caffinated, that's why the framebuffer is used in replacement for the oldschool vesa modes.
<PirateHead> Flannel: that's cool.
<Flannel> dark-nite: that's silly.  Use your Ubuntu CD
<mentaluproar> found in synaptic
<caffinated> Jowi: Never had the issue with nVidia cards.  But I've noticed some posts specificly relating to newer ATI video hardware and some issues.  I imagine it'll stablize in time.
<alberto> Hi, I am using kubuntu edgy in a Toshiba satellite with latest nvidia drivers from site, but... When I tried to launch glxgear I hasnt direct rendering, I looked in a log from xorg and saw that there was a problem between composite and glx module so I disabled composite and then glx is loaded and direct rendering but is VERY slow, like without it, I can see this too in the var/log/Xorg.0 : (II)NVIDIA: 3D ACCELERATION ARCHITECGTURE 
<dark-nite> i didn't no i was on my unbuntu cd
<mentaluproar> I'm going to get a hub to I can wire everything together
<alberto> Is known this problem:? PLEASE
<mentaluproar> I'll brb.
<dark-nite> ok so i put my unbuntu cd in the drive. then what do i need to do?
<cheeseboy> hi
<arrenlex> alberto: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> !pastebin | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mentaluproar> my next problem may be a bit bitter, broadcom without ndiswrapper using the reverse engineered method
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me?
<mentaluproar> brb
<Agrajag> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cheeseboy> stuff isnt showing up on my taskbar
<Flannel> dark-nite: open a terminal, (accessories > terminal)  "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<PirateHead> dark-nite: it should come up with a thing saying "this thing has a repository on it! omg!"
<Jowi> dark-nite, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<cheeseboy> how do ifix it?
<cafuego_> give me your cheese
<alberto> arrenlex: I cant now, I am in other computer, I can tell you that.. there is no dri and glcore modules activated
<alberto> alberto: No more..
<Bored1ed> Hello there
<arrenlex> alberto: How do you expect to be helped if you don't even have access to the machine?
<dark-nite> ok thank you very much
<arrenlex> alberto: I need to see the log.
<theherbalizer> does anyone know anything about manually mounting usb devices?
<Marc1> erSul: Ive tried installing all of theeses packages, but still i receive" the The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You cannot install this program from a
<Marc1> console.  Run startx or xinit to start an X server first before running setup. The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.4" message
<cheeseboy> help
<dark-nite> ill go and try it and be back soon
<AngryElf> everytime I go to set up my "development environment" I open up several terminals, bluefish, and firefox -- is there anyway I can save a setup like that and launch it at once?
<PirateHead> cheeseboy: help?
<dark-nite> is  ndiswrapper have a GUI?
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: try the pmount command
<IndyGunFreak> PirateHead: perhaps you should dial 911.. :)
<PirateHead> dark-nite: not that I know of
<dark-nite> how do i use it? lol
<cheeseboy> stuff isnt going to my taskbar
<PirateHead> IndyGunFreak: maybe cheeseboy should?
<dark-nite> once i install it
<theherbalizer> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<dark-nite> then what shall i do?
<cheeseboy> it just disappears
<PirateHead> dark-nite: you look at the documentation
<Jowi> AngryElf, put the apps in a bash script and create a launcher for it.
<IndyGunFreak> PirateHead: probalby a good suggestion.
<theherbalizer> thoreauputic: oh, so i dont need to sudo it?
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer:  tail -f /var/log/syslog or dmesg| tail to see the device name ( /dev/sda1 or whatever)
<AngryElf> Jowi, but what about positioning them on the screen etc
<Flannel> !wifi | dark-nite
<ubotu> dark-nite: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: nope
<PirateHead> dark-nite: I've never used ndiswrapper, I just know it works a bunch of people
<IndyGunFreak> cheeseboy: give an example of what is not going to your taskbar
<cheeseboy> itsblank
<Flannel> dark-nite: I've never used it.  I imagine that page has a good rundown of it though
<cheeseboy> i minimize somtin it just disapears
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: pmount lets you mount usb as a user - pumount to unmount
<theherbalizer> thoreauputic: and how do i get device name?
<dark-nite> ok thanks a lot. i will be back soon. thank you everyone
<Jowi> AngryElf, that is up to the window manager I think. no idea about gnome/kde (I don't use neither of them)
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect using hostap driver on a linksys pci card, it just times out trying to get a DHCP lease
<cheeseboy> nothing is on my taskbar
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: I just told you :)
<aos> hey
<aos> im new here
<ardchoille> cheeseboy: right click the panel, choose add to panel, and start filling it up :)
<IndyGunFreak> cheeseboy: are you using gnome?
<Guest681> sup, anyone here play oblivion?
<PirateHead> Hey aos.
<tarnold> hey all
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: --> thoreauputic theherbalizer:  tail -f /var/log/syslog or dmesg| tail to see the device name ( /dev/sda1 or whatever)
<aos> i need instal drivers for my motherboard in ubu 6.10?
<theherbalizer> thoreauputic: >_<  typing faster than im reading
<thoreauputic> heh
<cheeseboy> yes gnome
<aos> hey pirate
<PirateHead> Guest681: I play Oblivion. This isn't the channel to talk about it, though. >.<
<Wansworld-dot-ne> Hello from Wansworld
<PirateHead> aos: I don't think you should have to install a motherboard driver.
<mark8> Hi - just installed ubuntu LAMP server and unable to install winbind
<aos> kk
<spinster> hello i am running linux ubuntu and can i download some program to i use MSN hotmail ther e?a
<PirateHead> mark8: unable to install doesn't give us much info.
<IndyGunFreak> cheese, tyry this...  right click your panel, click Add to panel... doubel click Window list
<Noah0504> Hello all!
<aos> but i have in almoat all devices unknow walue
<thoreauputic> aos: generally in Linux you don't need to install drivers - either the system recognises your hardware, or it doesn't :)
<mentaluproar> brb
<PirateHead> spinster: do you want to use POP-4 to use hotmail, or a browser?
<PriceChild> I can't connect to my website (pricechild.co.uk) I have been next door to a computer on the same network and they can connect to it there. My computer can connect to everything else just fine. Any ideas?
<theherbalizer> thoreauputic: dmesg | tail  returns    [17196681.552000]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 121819
<cheeseboy> now i accidentally deleted my task bar
<PirateHead> PriceChild: could it be a firewall problem?
<Balsamic_Chicken> did u block that one site?
<txos> Has anyone had any trouble starting a gnome session over ssh?
<Jowi> PriceChild, add your domain to the host file
<cheeseboy> how do i get it back?
<Wansworld-dot-ne> the "Menu Layout" applet under Administation is not allowing me to check boxes and update the menus
<theherbalizer> thoreauputic: i have a feeling it's not supposed to do that.
<Noah0504> PriceChild: Or maybe a DNS problem?
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: I/O errors are usually bad news
<spinster> PirateHead: i want some website or some program to i install on my ubuntu to i can login MSN messenger on my ubuntu can you help me ?
<Jowi> PriceChild, /etc/hosts
<IndyGunFreak> cheeseboy: how did you manage that?
<Wansworld-dot-ne> I am missing many menu items because of this
<PriceChild> my /etc/hosts is fine though....
<ardchoille> cheeseboy: right click the other panel and choose New Panel
<cheeseboy> ?
<PriceChild> Other computers on the same network can access it fine...
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: but looks like it's /dev/sdb1 anyway
<PirateHead> Wansworld-dot-ne: that's because the Menu Layout applet sucks. You must close the menu layout, reboot, and then your menu will be updated, items added, etc.
<Jowi> PriceChild, example: 127.0.0.1 localhost mydomain.com mail.mydomain.com
<cheeseboy> where
<cheeseboy> ?
<PriceChild> Jowi, I know... but I shouldn't need this
<spinster> PirateHead: i want some website or some program to i install on my ubuntu to i can login MSN messenger on my ubuntu can you help me ?
<PriceChild> It was fine a couple of days ago
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: but what if he only has 1 panel?  i myself only run one panel also.
<PirateHead> spinster: do you have the latest version of Ubuntu?
<spinster> spinster: yep
<Lopi> join #ubuntu-pl
<spinster> PirateHead: yep
<Narsil> tarnold: say something
<mark0> mark8 here... error "couldn't find package"
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: try   pmount /dev/sdb1 and see if it shows up in /media
<Wansworld-dot-ne> That is incorrect.  I have done this and that does not solve the problem.
<IndyGunFreak> cheeseboy:  so youdon't have any panel now?..
<PirateHead> spinster: There should be a program called Gaim in Applications --> Internet
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak cheeseboy The last panel will have Delete This Panel greyed out, you shouldn't be able to delete the last panel.
<Narsil> hey i need some help with an mtp player
<PirateHead> spinster: click the icon called Gaim Instant Messanger
<txos> How about has anyone had any success running a gnome session over ssh?
<tarnold> Narsil: dude the saysomething was an example
<slim_wrk> how to get freenx server to work with nxclient on dapper? im having a terrible time with the key. any one i can ask?
<PirateHead> spinster: when you do, it will give you the option to log into your MSN Instant Messanger account
<PirateHead> spinster: is that what you're wanting to do?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille:  i just looked, i can delete my old one
<mark0> I uncommented the universal repository - still no joy
<slim_wrk> txso we both can learn using freenx
<ruiniel> hey guys, anyone ever changed a DSDT file?
<dvd_play> hi room.  I'm getting I/O errors trying to play a (commercial, movie) dvd.  any ideas where I should start to look for the problem or how I can better explain the problem to you?
<txos> freenx?
<thoreauputic> Wansworld-dot-ne: you tried the menu editor alacarte under Apps- Accessories?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | dvd_play
<ubotu> dvd_play: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<balor> Anyone have an Edgy qemu image?
<slim_wrk> txos yes..like vnc
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: I can't.. the "Delete This Panel" is greyed out and won't let me delete the last panel.
<dvd_play> thanks indy, I'll check those out
<aos> where i can find skins for ubu?;>
<Balsamic_Chicken> Anyone play oblivion here?
<mentaluproar3> I'm rebooting the lappy.  It wont see the network so it wont download packages.  one momnet, I'm going after gparted
<Wansworld-dot-ne> Yes
<Balsamic_Chicken> !oblivion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oblivion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: hmm.. well mine will, and like i said, its the only panel
<Narsil> how do  get a mtp player working, a Creative Zen V Plus, in Ubuntu?
<PirateHead> Wansworld-dot-ne: You rebooted but the menus are still not updated?
<thoreauputic> !themes | aos
<ubotu> aos: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wansworld-dot-ne> THat is correct
<PriceChild> Hmmm seems some dodgy firestarter settings fixed it
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Dapper?
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: nope, edgy
<aos> ty
<Wansworld-dot-ne> alacarte does not let me change the state of the checkboxes
<rone> Voiko 6.10 edgy pivitt Ubuntu 7.04 Alpha 5:seen tyylill sudo apt-get jne.
<PirateHead> Wansworld-dot-ne: that really sucks. I think that Alacarte is the weakest part of Gnome, to be honest. I wish I could help you.
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: Seems Edgy comes with that "safety" feature turned off.
<nalioth> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<bruenig> Wansworld-dot-ne, you can change it manually by editing .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<Amaranth> Wansworld-dot-ne, PirateHead: What's the problem?
<tarnold> narsil: explain again why its nto working
<mark0> Problem installing winbind on LAMP server - enabled universal repository - still getting "couldn't find package"
<Amaranth> PirateHead: How many bugs have you filed?
<PirateHead> Amaranth: Alacarte is a piece of crap and doens't work on either of our computers.
<wiseelben> hi, for some reason, I get a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" error everytime I try to use apt-get or aptitude
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: could be, i don't know.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> PirateHead, but what are you trying to do exactly
<thoreauputic> Wansworld-dot-ne: listen to Amaranth - he wrote it :)
<Anohaakten> PirateHead, just installed Amarok, and imported all my mp3's run pretty slick man, thanks!
<Jowi> !info winbind
<toNt> jowi: im trying to get the nvidia drivers enabled. i did a nvidia-xconfig, but now i get an error saying 'screens found but no usable configuration'. any thoughts?
<ubotu> winbind: service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1675 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I have not filed any bugs -- I just ditched Alacarte and I edit my menu files by hand now.
<bruenig> oh
<Amaranth> PirateHead: I'm the developer, I can't fix things if you don't file bugs.
<Jowi> mark0, winbind is in main, not universe.
<Marc1> Ive tried installing all of theeses packages, ( ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2') but still i receive" the The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You cannot install this program from a console. Run startx or xinit to start an X server first before running setup. The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.4" message
<mark0> right
<Wansworld-dot-ne> There are a series of checkboxes in the alacarte menu editor that do not switch state when clicked on.  There are SOME that work, but I cannot get some important one to change.
<mark0> so should it be on the CD?
<PirateHead> Anohaakten: I'm glad it works for you. It's a really neat media player!
<Echonc> im having trouble with the rt2570 build will someone look over what ive done and help me troubleshoot. I think everything is fine till the last step where i get an error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9327/
<Amaranth> PirateHead: And if you don't file bugs you have no right to complain
<Narsil> I'm new here, but I need to use a media player in Edgy. When I plug it in it does not show up or anything.
<Jowi> mark0, yes
<cheeseboy> anyone willing to give me indivdual help?
<bruenig> Amaranth, how come alacarte doesn't require root privileges, does it not use the files in /usr/share/applications or what
<jrib> Marc1: are you running whatever you are doing in X?
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I understand the "Where's the bug report? Where's the patch?" mentality.
<Jowi> toNt, I don't know the correct procedure for the nvidia drivers I'm afraid.
<mark0> I think I meesed up the source list  then :(
<Amaranth> Wansworld-dot-ne: What one? You can't make a menu visible if it's empty (or all of it's children are invisible)
<toNt> Jowi: well thank you anyways :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> anyone play oblivion? got a question here lol
<Wansworld-dot-ne> Explain what you mean by empty
<Amaranth> PirateHead: You're saying my work is crap but haven't done anything to help make it better, what do you expect?
<toNt> anyone here have experience trying to install an nvidia card?
<thoreauputic> PirateHead: well, he has a point - if something doesn't work for you, go to launchpad and file a bug
<wiseelben> hi, for some reason, I get a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" error everytime I try to use apt-get or aptitude, any ideas why?
<theherbalizer> thoreauputic: looks like it worked, thanks man!
<Amaranth> bruenig: It writes the changed files to ~/.local/share/applications
<thoreauputic> theherbalizer: np :)
<mark0> I'm connecting to it using putty
<theherbalizer> Balsamic_Chicken: yeah, i do. i won't work on wine, though.
<Amaranth> bruenig: they override the system versions
<bruenig> Amaranth, figured it was something like that, but couldn't find the directory
<toNt> having alittle trying getting the xorg.conf setup for it and was wondering if anyone could help?
<mentaluproar3> okay, gparted is installed
<Balsamic_Chicken> theherbalizer yay finally someone that plays, my question is about the game hehe
<mentaluproar3> windows is on dev/hda5
<ardchoille> Amaranth: You're the alacarte dev?
<mentaluproar3> there is an exclamation point next to it
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I just felt silly reporting a bug that reads "When I hit New Item and fill out all the info and hit OK, it does not create a new item."
<Balsamic_Chicken> theherbalizer how do i pick up a journal instead of reading it
<mentaluproar3> how do I boot?
<Wansworld-dot-ne> I currenlt have 8 choices under Admin, missing are Login window, Networking, Services, Shared foldersm Software sourcesm Synaptic.... and more.
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Amaranth> Wansworld-dot-ne: If the menu doesn't have any items in it you can't make it visible
<theherbalizer> Balsamic_Chicken: when you read it, there's a "done" and a "take" option. choose "take"
<Amaranth> PirateHead: No output in a terminal?
<mentaluproar3> I added the boot flag to the ntfs partition
<stiv2k> help i am getting an "Operation not supported" ioctl when testing my wpa_supplicant configuration and i just cant seem to connect using hostap driver on a linksys pci card, it just times out trying to get a DHCP lease
<eltopo> hello
<Marc1> im trying to install it on a remote machine
<Wansworld-dot-ne> There are all vivible in the editor
<eltopo> that's a secret
<PirateHead> Amaranth: no output at all. It accepts the info, goes back to the main screen, and adds nothing to any toolbars.
<Amaranth> Wansworld-dot-ne: Are they checked?
<Balsamic_Chicken> theherbalizer ahhh, yay thanks so much, i've been trying to telekensis it lol =)
<Narsil> Does anyone know why a creative brand media player would not work in Ubuntu?
<crdlb> Narsil, most creatives use MTP now
<Wansworld-dot-ne> No they are not. And that is the problem,  I cant check them, it wont change state when clicked on
<Balsamic_Chicken> theherbalizer thanks very much =) now i can finish the grey prince quest
<ardchoille> Amaranth: Wel, I for one feel that alacarte is awesome.. I've never had a problem with it.
<theherbalizer> Balsamic_Chicken: np
<mark0> can anyone point me to the default source path for CD please
<Amaranth> PirateHead: attaching a tarred copy of ~/.local/share/applications ~/.local/share/desktop-directories and ~/.config/menus to a bug would help
<theherbalizer> Balsamic_Chicken: telekinesis it out the door? O_o
<Amaranth> PirateHead: If you'd filed a bug I would have been able to tell you this
<Narsil> crdlb: is there anything I can do to fix that?
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I have the same problem as Wansworld there. I can't check or uncheck any of the visibility toggles.
<Amaranth> PirateHead: Never assume I can't debug a problem just because you can't. :)
<crdlb> Narsil, there is a libmtp that provides support
<Balsamic_Chicken> theherbalizer haha yeah, i was thinking maybe i telekenisis it all the way back to where it needs to be, but that doesn't really work lol
<Wansworld-dot-ne> At least I know I am not alone!
<Jowi> mark0, did you have a look here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PirateHead> Amaranth: you use Launchpad as your primary bug tracker?
<Amaranth> PirateHead: I know how the software works, I can see what it is doing wrong
<Marc1> jrib:^
<Jowi> mark0, sorry that was not for you
<mark0> thanks jowi - will look now...
<Amaranth> PirateHead: GNOME bugzilla
<stiv2k> how do i mount a USB drive in ubuntu on the command line, where would it show up once it's plugged in
<Balsamic_Chicken> theherbalizer thanks alot =)
<mark0> oh :(
<Narsil> crdlb: a what now?
* Balsamic_Chicken see you all
* bruenig enjoys passive aggressive goodness
<holycow> oh heh, pressing ctrl / h on the desktop shows hidden files
<Echonc> help! having trouble with rt2570 build. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9327/
<holycow> nice
<Jowi> toNt, , did you have a look here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> Wansworld-dot-ne: You need to put my name in front of things you say to me, otherwise they get lost
<Wansworld-dot-ne>  How
<toNt> no but i will now
<Amaranth> holycow: It's just a nautilus window :)
<toNt> hehe
<crdlb> Narsil, http://libmtp.sf.net
<Wansworld-dot-ne> Just type it?
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I hoped so. I will try to get some bug reports to you -- it is a part of GNOME, after all.
<jrib> Marc1: I see.. you're trying to install crossover-office but i says you need X?
<holycow> Amaranth, appearently!
<Amaranth> Wansworld-dot-ne: Type my name
<Jowi> mark0, just ad it with "apt-cdrom"
<brady> what is the name of the program which can make deb/rpm/tgz packages? something like installcheck.
<Wansworld-dot-ne> Amaranth: Yes?
<firepol> hi there, I'd like to have some feedback from you before reporting an ubuntu bug: can you switch user? If I switch user, then I do "terminate session" my system hangs
<crdlb> Narsil, various media players such as banshee should be able to use it
<firepol> may be im using compiz?
<bruenig> brady, checkinstall can make debs from source
<Wansworld-dot-ne> my name
<Amaranth> PirateHead: Please do, we can get things fixed that way :)
<mark0> thanks very much jowi
<PirateHead> Amaranth: I was just really pissed that such an intergral part of GNOME didn't work at all as exptected. It doens't look buggy -- it looks broken, like a pre-alpha project or something.
<slim_wrk> how to get freenx server to work with nxclient on dapper? im having a terrible time with the key. any one i can ask?
<brady> bruenig: ah, yes. that is what i wanted.
<Narsil> crdlb: i've tried a bunch of different ones but none of them work with it
<stiv2k> how do i mount a USB drive in ubuntu on the command line, where would it show up once it's plugged in
<crdlb> Narsil, is it a "PlaysForSure" device?
<Amaranth> PirateHead: It works perfectly here and apparently for most people. :) That's why I need bug reports
<Narsil> crdlb: no, it's a zen v plus
<mentaluproar3> Still can't boot to windows
<Wansworld-dot-ne> Amaranth: Who is the 'go to' persons in this room
<yettenet> What audio players do you suggest for Ubuntu?
<clouder`grr> I suggest Exaile!
<PirateHead> yettenet: I suggest Rhythmbox because it is built-in and Amarok because it is awesome.
<bruenig> !mediaplayers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lufis> yettenet: amarok, rhythmbox, banshee. lots of choices :)
<yettenet> Thanks, I'll give it a look
<elriah> Anything need to be done with 6.06 LTS for the new US DST timezone changes?
<bruenig> !mediaplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> yettenet: I like xmms
<elriah> !dst
<mark0> Jowi - winbind still not installing :(
<PirateHead> yettenet: if Exaile is the GTK+ port of Amarok, then that's probably worth looking at too. I've never used it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elriah> !timezone
<elriah> !timezones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezones - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mentaluproar3> ok, now I can't kill my old nick
<mark0> jowi - winbind still not installing :(
<crdlb> Narsil, the Zen V Plus is a PlaysForSure device, basically that means it's mtp
<Jowi> mark0, sudo apt-get update
<clouder`grr> PirateHead: that's exactly what it is.  Still under heavy dev.  But very promising
<mark0> k
<ardchoille> mentaluproar3: /msg nickserv help ghost
<bruenig> listen is better than exaile
<PirateHead> clouder`grr: I'll have to take a look at it some time.
<Jowi> mark0, always update after adding/removing/changing repositories.
<stiv2k> how do i mount a USB drive in ubuntu on the command line, where would it show up once it's plugged in
<Narsil> crdlb: then yes it is a playsforsure. How do i install this libmtp thing?
<drees> Hello romies, greetings from Holland.
<bruenig> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bruenig> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Kewlb> anyone know of a tool I can use to format a USB HDD w/ ext3 from within Windows Vista
<kbd> Partition Magic?
<elriah> When I download a 6.06LTS ISO, does it come with all the updates?
<stiv2k> ffs
<Kewlb> PM costs money doesn't it?
<mentaluproar3> GHOST mentaluproar
<mentaluproar3> GAAHHH
<bruenig> kbd, PM doesn't work in vista
<kbd> Kewlb: or you could get vmplayer for free and boot a livedisk of linux and then possess the USB disk
<crimsun> elriah: if you've been updating using dapper-updates, nothing extra needs to be done.
<stiv2k> i'm sick fo being ignored i've been unable to solve anything in 2 days
<crimsun> elriah: cf. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2007-March/012370.html
<kbd> bruenig: oo that sucks
<Kewlb> going to use the drive with a Linksys NSLU2 -- but that will take another 3 days to get in, heh
<elriah> crimsun: Thanks.
<Kewlb> but want to go ahead and start moving my files over using the ext2ifs driver for windows.. just need to get it formatted in ext3 first
<cheeseboy> SOMEONE help plz
* stiv2k is on his last cry for HELP
<dvd_play> indy, I already have the codecs, it just can't read the disc
<Echonc> help! having promblems with rt2570 build can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9327/
<lufis> cheese: just ask your question :)
<mentaluproar3> I still cant get my nick back
<dvd_play> "dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.iso" doesn't work
<cheeseboy> how do i get belkin F5D7050 to work on ubuntu
<crdlb> Narsil, apparently there is no mtp support in edgy (there will be in feisty) but if you google "mtp ubuntu edgy" you'll find several guides
<cheeseboy> been tryn for hourd
<cheeseboy> hours*
<mark0> how do i permanantly change hostname please?
<jrib> !hostname | mark0
<ubotu> mark0: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Narsil> crdlb: thanks, it's not really worth the effort if it's going to be this hard, but thanks anyway.
<mark0> thankyou
<bigjohnto> anyone know how to check if their are fileson a tape drive?
<Jowi> Echonc, /etc/modprobe.d/ is used instead of /etc/modprobe.conf
<Echonc> what do i do?
<jmworx> Is there any way to look at closed bugs in launchpad?
<stiv2k> i'm going to f*** explode
<Flannel> jmworx: go to advanced search or whatnot
<jmworx> Flannel: I want to see the bugs I filed, including the ones that were closed.
<Jowi> Echonc, file a bug report to whoever wrote that code.
<mentaluproar3> test
<mentaluproar> YES
<mentaluproar> I'm back
<Echonc> serialmonkey?
<mentaluproar> now, back to windows hell
<Flannel> jmworx: right, go to advanced search, and fill in all the checkboxes (and I guess seearch for you, as a submitter)
<stergio> what is the command for that "simple" synaptic that is started in gnome when i go on "Add/Remove Programs" in the main Menu ..
<jrib> stergio: gnome-app-install
<Echonc> i followed a howto on the forums. seems no one else has brought this up
<stergio> jrib: thnx ... I'm in kubuntu right now ;)
<Flannel> mentaluproar: you figure out which partition Windows was on?
<Remorse_> yo
<stergio> jrib: oh an icon was there too ... silly me
<mentaluproar> yes
<mentaluproar> hda5
<Orfeous> vicente, hi again! can we talk private?
<Flannel> mentaluproar: Alright, that's hd0,4 in GRUB
<mentaluproar> WOOOO!
<stiv2k> how do i mount a USB drive in ubuntu on the command line, where would it show up once it's plugged in
<Remorse_> out of interest
<Flannel> stiv2k: probably /media/
<Marc1> jrib: erUSUL: Thanx now it works!!!!
<stiv2k> Flannel: only floppy and cdrom show up there
<jmworx> Flannel: How do I search for myself, the only box is for the assignee?
<Flannel> stiv2k: maybe on your desktop then
<stiv2k> also someone PLEASE HELP me with wpa_supplicant
<stiv2k> Flannel: command line
<stiv2k> i dont have a desktop
<Jowi> Echonc, I found this for you. hope it helps you: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Ralink_RT2570_usb_wireless_driver
<Flannel> stiv2k: yes you do.  ~/Desktop
<stiv2k> Flannel: even without an X server?
<Echonc> jowi thanks ill give it a look
<dv_> hey, I am thinking about buying a SATA dvd burner. how is the ubuntu support for installing from a sata dvd drive?
<mentaluproar> invalid device requested
<mentaluproar> crap
<Flannel> stiv2k: has this box never had an X server? or are you just running it without currently?
<stiv2k> Flannel: i have no ~/Desktop
<dv_> does it work?
<stiv2k> Flannel: its a server
<stiv2k> so no X server at all
<jmworx> OK, got it.
<mentaluproar> perhaps I shoudl just redo everything.
<Flannel> stiv2k: ah.  Then yeah, you wouldn't have a Desktop drectory.  Um.  run 'fdisk -l' that should tell you
<mentaluproar> I dont have much on ubuntu really
<mentaluproar> then the only problem becomes wireless
* mentaluproar runs to his backup drive, violins playing
<mark0> i'm getting "please use apt-cdrom to make this CDrom recognised by APT" - even tho' I have ??
<stiv2k> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> mentaluproar: If/when you do, put windows on hda1, you'll have less headaches that way.  But, I don't know why that wasn't working
<Anohaakten> hey, does anyone in here have a solution to the kiba-dock? (a better version of the kiba-dock, more stable)
<fer> anyone here with experience on gDesklets?
<Echonc> jowi thanks i will give this a shot.
<mentaluproar> its showing up as a branch under hda1
* mentaluproar trys to make it NTFS writable
<sivik> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<sivik> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dark-nite2> hey its me again
<dark-nite2> Jowi i am stuck again. please could you help me?
<fer> anyone here with experience on gDesklets?
<Jowi> dark-nite2, depends on what you need help with
<fer> simple, just need to install one
<Echonc> while im here i have another question. every other linux distro was able to add to boot: linux all-generic-ide so i could see my harddrive. How do i do this with ubuntu? im using the live cd and i cant figure it out.
<fer> anyone really, just trying to get experience on installing the first one
<fer> i'm sure i can manage from there
<dark-nite2> it is me from before.   dark-nite. about the internet connection problem :)       I have installed ndiswrapper but i can't seem to install the .inf file
<sivik> how do i fix, "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Jowi> fer, "sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data" then start it from the gnome menu.
<crimsun> sivik: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<dimeotane> any tips to get my microphone working?
<crimsun> dimeotane: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sivik> crimsun, thats the only error i get
<mentaluproar> ntfs-3g or libntfs8?  I want to write to an NTFS partition
<fer> awesome, thanks!
<crimsun> mentaluproar: the former.
<sivik> crimsun, and it was one line, i saw no poing in using pastebin
<mentaluproar> 3g?  got it
<sivik> !audio
<crimsun> sivik: no, but _I_ need that info.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sivik> do what crimsun
<dark-nite2> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<butterfly_> quick question: how do I turn off ipv6 .. my ubuntu machine keeps says eth0: no ipv6 router present
<BrokenPipe> What is the name of that Mac OS-like task bar?  With the little icons.
<crimsun> sivik: pastebin the requested info from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mentaluproar> anythign else requirerd that isn't brought in with it?
<stiv2k> someone _help_ me with wpa_supplicant it keeps timing out trying to get a DHCP lease
<crimsun> mentaluproar: no, that's pretty much it.
<danieleboyo> hello! i was wondering if i could run kile in gnmoe
<danieleboyo> gnome
<mentaluproar> thank you
<bruenig> BrokenPipe, there are a few, kiba dock is one, you can do it with gdesklets
<dark-nite2> I have installed ndiswrapper but i can't seem to install the .inf file
<mentaluproar> Man, I'm so glad I bought that backup drive
<bruenig> danieleboyo, sudo apt-get install kile
<sivik> crimsun: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<crimsun> mentaluproar: you'll find /usr/share/doc/ntfs-3g/README.Debian useful.
<dark-nite2> I have installed ndiswrapper but i can't seem to install the .inf file how do i use ndiswrapper?
<hanbush> hello, how would i get vlc working in firefox
<danieleboyo> bruenig: ive done that, but when i try and load kile, it complains
<sivik> dark-nite2, what card?
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> danieleboyo, saying what
<sivik> hanbush, install the plugin for mozilla/firefox
<crimsun> sivik: don't tell me that now; tell me the URL after you've executed all those commands and pastebinned their output
<hanbush> how?
<bruenig> hanbush, the vlc plugin for firefox is really bad
<Echonc> while im here i have another question. every other linux distro was able to add to boot: linux all-generic-ide so i could see my harddrive. How do i do this with ubuntu? im using the live cd and i cant figure it out.
<hanbush> is there something that is better?
<mentaluproar> crap, how do I mount my ntfs partition?
<sivik> crimsun: it was working yesterday, and not its not working and i'm trying to figure out why
<danieleboyo> bruenig: DCOP communications error?
* mentaluproar feels so dumb
* mentaluproar is a newbie however, so its excusable
<hanbush> bruenig: is there something better for firefox?
<bruenig> hanbush, mozilla-mplayer
<dark-nite2> sivik, Belkin F5D7000uk
<ardchoille> mentaluproar: lol
<mentaluproar> hanbush, no
<crimsun> sivik: help me help you. I can't troubleshoot effectively if you don't at least provide that info for starters.
<mentaluproar> I know that much
<stiv2k> someone _help_ me with wpa_supplicant it keeps timing out trying to get a DHCP lease
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<bruenig> danieleboyo, I don't know what that means, it is rare that a package won't work out of the repos though
<loplely> hi
<crimsun> dimeotane: make sure you tell me the URL of your paste.
<mentaluproar> how do I mount my ntfs partition?
<crimsun> mentaluproar: using what tool?
<danieleboyo> bruenig: i dont have kde installed though...should i install it?
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: see Ubotu's factoid above
<bruenig> mentaluproar, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mount/point
<butterfly_> how do I get dhcp to get ip please? I get: eth0 no ipv6 router present
<bronze_0_1> !codecs
<sivik> crimsun: why aren't you helping me, that crap didn't work
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hanbush> bruenig: how would i install mplayer?
<bruenig> danieleboyo, it shouldn't matter, I am on xfce and am running k3b, it doesn't matter
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows | mentaluproar
<bronze_0_1> !easy
<ubotu> mentaluproar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> anyone use anything else besides dia as a visio substitute
<crimsun> sivik: I _am_ helping you, but I need all that output _even if it errors_.
<bruenig> hanbush, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<thoreauputic> !fuse | mentaluproar
<ubotu> mentaluproar: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<danieleboyo> bruenig: alright...its not the only program -> rosegarden doesnt work either
<danieleboyo> anyway
<danieleboyo> i have to eat now
<sivik> crimsun, i'm not getting errors, other than it can't find what i told you earlier about
<Flannel> jmworx: If you go to Ubuntu bugs (https://bugs.launchpad.net/Ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1), you can search by reporter, and check in all the checkboxes
<butterfly_> ipv6 router error when trying to get ip via dhcp .. any idea?
<Flannel> LadyNikon: Umbrello
<crimsun> sivik: did you execute all the commands in the troubleshooting section?
<hanbush> bruenig: E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<mentaluproar> All I need at the moment is the ability to read
<hanbush> bruenig: what repository do i need to add?
<Echonc> Question. Every other linux distro was able to add to boot: linux all-generic-ide so i could see my harddrive. How do i do this with ubuntu? im using the live cd and i cant figure it out. anyone?
<butterfly_> hmm be bakc in a bit
<mentaluproar> I'll be writing later
<sivik> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9335/
<bruenig> hanbush, what version of ubuntu are you using and have you messed with your sources.list or not
<Ricky143> Hey guys, im not trying to Advertise another irc network or anything like that, just me and one of my friends wanted to start an uubuntu channel on another server and i wanted to ask if any of you would like to idle/talk in there. Anyway Thanks in advance :) its irc.bluehell.org and the channel is #ubuntu Hope to see you around there :)
<thoreauputic> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<jmworx> Flannel: <jmworx> OK, got it.
<hanbush> bruenig: edgy, and i havent removed any repositories, only added a couple
<crimsun> sivik: you're not following the directions
<Anohaakten> Hey cna someone give me an alernative to Kiba-Dock?
<sivik> give me that url again then
<crimsun> sivik: start at the top of "Reporting Sound Bugs"
<bruenig> hanbush, ok then you are going to need to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sivik> crimsun, can i please have the url again
<crimsun> sivik: I've given it to you three times already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sivik> yes, but i closed xchat
<LiENUS> is there a way to pngcrush in place or pngcrush from stdin?
<mentaluproar> still cant figure out how to mount it
<thoreauputic> sivik: bookmark it :)
<stiv2k> someone _help_ me with wpa_supplicant it keeps timing out trying to get a DHCP lease
<Stormx2> Hey folks, you know the "open files" dialog in GTK. How to I make it start bigger? Its constantly too small...
<hanbush> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/386934
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: well, the hard way is   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda? /media/yourmountpoint
<Echonc> Question. Every other linux distro was able to add to boot: linux all-generic-ide so i could see my harddrive. How do i do this with ubuntu? im using the live cd and i cant figure it out. anyone?
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: depending on the partition etc
<PriceChild> sivik, "/lastlog crimsun" would give you just lines containing his name. Means you dont' have to ask people for the line again :)
<bruenig> hanbush, ok the following should do it, paste it all: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<crimsun> Echonc: press F6 then F1 at the boot menu.
<sivik> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9336/
<mentaluproar> works for me.  lets try...
<hanbush> bruenig: separately? or together?
<bruenig> hanbush, all at once
<sivik> dark-nite2, what do you need help wiht?
<crimsun> sivik: add ``lsmod'' output to that
<sivik> ok
<Echonc> crimsun: thanks will give it a shot
<mark0> thanks very much guys - my mistakes fixed and winbind installed! :)
<mentaluproar> syntax error
<sivik> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9338/
<hanbush> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/386937
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: then you typed it wrong :) the device and mount point need to be right, of course
<bruenig> hanbush, paste your sources.list again
<nic_> \name jong
<mentaluproar> what goes in "yourmountpoint"
<nic_> hey
<stiv2k> how can i find out exactly what model/version wireless PCI card I have, the card itself has no markings on it besides the linksys emblem
<LiENUS> nm optipng does it
<crimsun> sivik: notice that your onboard and peripheral sound devices are sharing an irq, and on older via motherboards, irq routing is broken
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: if win is on /dev/hda1 you can do  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt  for example
<dimeotane> http://pastebin.ca/386938
<sivik> crimsun, ok
<sivik> crimsun, how do i fix it
<crimsun> sivik: you should decide which of those two sound devices you wish to use
<slappy_> how do I change the max desktop resolution? currently only allowing 1024x768
<hanbush> http://pastebin.ca/386939
<mentaluproar> got it!
<dimeotane> I need help geting my mic to work... my amixer output is here:  http://pastebin.ca/386938
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: the mountpoint just needs to exist :)
<kitche> !fixres | slappy_
<ubotu> slappy_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> sivik: if you want to use the ensoniq solely, then reboot and disable the onboard via in bios
<mentaluproar> no permissions to view the mnt folder
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: so look in /mnt and see if the stuff appears
<sivik> crimsun, ok
<xexos> so im like a linux noob, how do i install FF? ive already dl'ed it
<slappy_> thanks
<dark-nite2> !
<bruenig> xexos, it is installed by default
<slappy_> FF is already installed
<xexos> yeah, but its al v1.5
<dv_> no infos about how well sata dvd drives work with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: umm, it should be readable but not writable
<dark-nite2> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mentaluproar> cant access the mount folder
<hanbush> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/386939
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: you can't cd to /mnt ?
<fenderocker> I just got a new video card, and when I boot ubuntu, it says "failed to start x server". How can I fix this?
<bruenig> xexos, you need to extract the directory into /opt and then symlink /usr/bin/firefox as well as the plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<mentaluproar> nope, let me try S
<SnakesAndStuff> Okay, I have a stupid question... is there a terminal window or anything I can look at to see why beryl isn't loading?
<xexos> what commands to i type, i forgot how to make a symbolix link
<SnakesAndStuff> I got my ATI drivers working again.
<Flannel> xexos: Edgy has 2.0
<mentaluproar> SU
<hanbush> fenderrocker: you need to fix your xorg, boot into recovery mode, and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dark-nite2> how do i find out what chipset my wireless card uses?
<fenderocker> thanks!
<thoreauputic> xexos:  ln -s /path/totarget /path/to/your-link
<cafuego_> dark-nite2: 'lspci'
<dark-nite2> in windows lol
<mentaluproar> got it in the console
<mentaluproar> now I need to ba able to write to the external NTFS HDD
<xexos> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> xexos: no worries :)
<dark-nite2> how do i find out what chipset my wireless card uses in windows? :D
<SnakesAndStuff> Is there any reason why on bootup the ubuntu logo etc is very grainy until I get into X?  And is there a fix?
<aos> hmm   -    any1 know why http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy_pl dont work?
<hanbush> bruenig: can you check my repositories? http://pastebin.ca/386939
<bruenig> hanbush, I don't see any duplicate entries, everything looks like it should work. Perhaps the mirror you are using is having problems or something or maybe you have some extra repos in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that are registering as duplicate
<xexos> ubuntu wont get any bigger than 1024x768 for me
<sivik> crimsun: that didn't work, still the same issues
<thoreauputic> !fixres | xexos
<ubotu> xexos: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mla6_> hey anyone know why pasting into terminal causes many TABs to be prepended on each line?
<sivik> xexos, maybe you don't have your video drivers installed correctly
<crimsun> sivik: I didn't expect it to magically work, sheesh. We're nowhere close to even finishing troubleshooting. This process requires patience.
<xexos> >.< im a noob at linux
<sivik> crimsun: ok, whats next then
<mentaluproar> brb, getting abckup drive
<thoreauputic> xexos: bo need to say so :)
<crimsun> sivik: I need all that output (afresh) again
<thoreauputic> *no
<mentaluproar> restoring all those windows apps will be a pin
<mentaluproar> crap
<Anohaakten> can someone help me with sharing on ubuntu?
<Anohaakten> I run share folder or w/e
<Anohaakten> pick a folder
<Anohaakten> and windows
<hanbush> bruenig: i dont have sources.list.d, it doesnt exist, do you know of another mirror?
<Anohaakten> but when I go to try and look at it from another computer, it doesnt show up
<thoreauputic> !samba | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Anohaakten: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mla6_> can a friendly fella help me with pasting into Terminal?
<sivik> crimsun, as well as lsmod?
<jong> how do I got about asking a question here, just throw it out and hope someone bites? It's regarding no recognition of external usb drives.
<bruenig> hanbush, I just updated and I am using us but didn't get any errors, maybe someone else can see something I don't, but I don't see anything duplicate or wrong with that sources.list at all
<mentaluproar> my laptop has a short in the power connector.  sometimes the power just cuts out.  windows doesn't seem to mind, but would ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kooka> cya und gute nacht
<hanbush> mla6_: right click, copy, then open up terminal, and right lcick, paste
<mla6_> hanbush, i get a lot of Tabs prepended to each line
<SnakesAndStuff> Is there anyway to make the bootup screen not grainy???
<jrib> mla6_: method 1: highlight what you want to copy and middle click in terminal.  method 2: copy, the in terminal ctrl-shift-v (or right-click -> paste)
<crimsun> sivik: yes.
<mla6_> jrib, i get a lot of Tabs prepended to each line pasted
<hanbush> bruenig: is there a synaptic for it?
<mentaluproar> if I'm going through all this, I want to be sure ubuntu wont be killed every time my power cuts out
<jrib> mla6_: because there are tabs in what you copied
<mla6_> not really...
<bruenig> hanbush, apt-get, synaptic, it is all the same
<jrib> mla6_: example?
<hanbush> bruenig: ahh, i see, what should i do? i need to view videos for work
<xexos> i typed it, but  * Stopping GNOME Display Manager... [ ok ]  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...  [fail] 
<bruenig> hanbush, if apt-get is spitting errors, so should synaptic, try "sudo apt-get update" again just to see. There doesn't appear to be any problems
<mla6_> jrib, each line has n tabs prepended (n=line number)
<PirateHead> mentalupoar: a power cut can be dangerous regardless of operating system. either the memory loses power and dies, or it doesn't -- regardless of the software
<mla6_> jrib it's like a pattern
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: linux and ubuntu usually recover gracefully from blackouts
<jrib> mla6_: are you pasting straight into the command line or some application running in the terminal?
<hanbush> bruenig: no updates
<mla6_> jrib i think it has to do with carriage return or new line
<mentaluproar> -[hwew- so this isn't just me attempting to learn something
<mla6_> jrib vi usually
<bruenig> hanbush, but there were no errors?
<mentaluproar> ok, I'm off to fetch my external drive
<LadyNikon> Flannel: is that in synaptic?
<mentaluproar> I'll need help transferring my data to the external NTFS
<hanbush> bruenig: no errors in apt-get update
<sivik> crimsun: did you see my url
<jrib> mla6_: :he 'nopaste
<bruenig> hanbush, ok good, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<sivik> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9341/
<mla6_> jrib can you explain?
<jrib> mla6_: it's a vi command, it will give you information
<hanbush> bruenig: nice! it worked, mirror mustve been down for a sec before, thanks alot mate cheers!
<mla6_> jrib oh, i'm copying from a browser window for example
<jong> ha, alright: I have 2 external drives (ntfs and fat32). I just installed 6.10 and I cant get it to recognize the drives much less mount them (i have ntfs-3g).
<bruenig> hanbush, alright at least I am not going crazy
<jong> usb
<crimsun> sivik: yes, please be patient.
<jrib> mla6_: did you read the information you got after typing that command in vi?
<hanbush> bruenig: that im not sure about, but in terms of linux, you appear to be sane :p
<bruenig> just got an xchat update, leaves to see what that is all about
<mla6_> jrib i read the wrong parts
<mla6_> gotcha
<hanbush> bruenig: oh bloody hell, it still isnt working
<Wansworld-dot-ne> What?
<jrib> mla6_: I just have  set pastetoggle=<F7>  in my .vimrc and hit f7 before pasting and again after pasting
<hanbush> bruenig: Totem could not play 'file:///home/han/.mozilla/firefox/sxycwiwx.default/Cache/65414CA3d01'. You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<bruenig> hanbush, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<mla6_> jrib, thank you
<rock-xoft> -.-
<rock-xoft> hello
<mla6_> jrib, it wasn't always acting like this though
<rock-xoft> bye
<mla6_> jrib i'm not sure if i did something to cause this
<jrib> mla6_: it won't do it in gui mode.  It also won't do it if you don't have autoindent...
<jong> so umm... does anyone have any idea how I can go about debugging if my drives are recognized is a hardware problem, software, or operator noobiness problem :-)
<jong> aren't sorry
<PirateHead> xchat sucks. I can't even figure out how to use it.
<PirateHead> I've been using IRC for 6 years now.
<bruenig> PirateHead, sounds like you suck then
<mla6_> jrib, thank you
<mla6_> jrib thank you for your help, much apprieciated
<Chetwin> Can anyone assist me, I am looking for an automatix mirror, their primary servers are down
<jrib> Chetwin: !automatix | Chetwin
<PirateHead> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Chetwin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Chetwin: erm, if you still really want it, visit #automatix for help
<PirateHead> Automatix ought to be for when *nothing* else works... end even then,
<thoreauputic> Chetwin: but really, you don't want it :)
<PirateHead> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Chetwin> I try to follow the howtos on installing nvidia drivers and it breaks my systeem
<LjL> Chetwin: at least that way you know what you did that broke it.
<bruenig> Chetwin, you should try envy
<LjL> Chetwin: anyway, you might want to elaborate on "breaks my system"
<thoreauputic> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Chetwin> I tried manually installing the nvidia driver earlier today and my X freaked out and would not start
<Flannel> LadyNikon: yeah, it's in universe.
<bruenig> Chetwin, what makes you think automatix won't do the same
<mentaluproar> now it wont mount my external ntfs drive
<mentaluproar> this is irritating
<LjL> Chetwin: well that's easily fixed (well, restored to the known-good state at least) by putting back "nv" instead of "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (which is very easily accomplished if you've made a backup of it...)
<LadyNikon> Flannel: THANKS
<LadyNikon> oops
<Chetwin> LjL, that's what I did
<LadyNikon> thanks..
<Chetwin> But still yet I was unable to get the proper driver working
<LjL> Chetwin: well the nvidia driver is the nvidia driver, automatix won't do anything magic for you if it somehow refuses to work on your system
<jong> ok, last try, ill try and make it clearer: I am super noob and just installed ubuntu. My problem: I have 2 usb external hard drives (1 nfts, 1 fat32). The drives should be recognized under places/computer I believe. Correct. When I attach them and restart they are not recognized. Does anyone have any idea about how to debug this problem?
<LjL> Chetwin: are you sure you don't need the legacy driver perhaps? is your card recent?
<Chetwin> Mmy card is newer
<Chetwin> Brand new dell laptop
<LjL> Chetwin: you should look at what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says after a failed attempt to start X
<crimsun> sivik: you're using an old kernel. Why are you not using -11 ?
<Chetwin> I'm a techie and it gives ME a headache
<Chetwin> log files are crap unless you understand them
<mentaluproar> I can't mount my external USB hdd at all, but it used to mount just fine
<LjL> Chetwin: that is why we have support channels...
<LjL> !paste > Chetwin    (Chetwin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> xchat update makes you use the tray icon even if you don't want to, joy
<Chetwin> I gotcha, I'm gonna try the howto
<juice`> please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2267569
<juice`> trying to solve it for 25 hours :|
<jong> i cant even get to the mounting stage my drives are not even recognized as existing. Is there a way to determine if this a hardware problem?
<kazuka> hmmm
<seravitae> can anyone suggest a client like xchat-gnome? xchat-gnome is a heap of garbage.
<juice`> please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2267569
<Toma-> seravitae: how about xchat?
<Vaalth> hey, how can i mount my ntfs drive with read access?
<mentaluproar> problem:  reading from one NTFS partition and backing up to an external USB ntfs partition.  Go
<IndyGunFreak> Chetwin: are you sure you're installing the drivers right?
<seravitae> Toma-:  im looking for a multi-server GUI client.
<Toma-> seravitae: exactly.
<jong> vaalath you need the ntfs-3g package
<Chetwin> Indy: If I was sure then I would most likely have better luck
<Chetwin> I'm going to use synaptic
<Vaalth> ive done it before dont remember the command though
<seravitae> Toma-:  i wouldn't call xchat GUI.
<Vaalth> so im guessing i have it ;)
<seravitae> if you wish me to be more precise, i'd prefer a gnome-accessible client.
<Toma-> seravitae: xchat isnt a GUI?
<Xenguy> seravitae: of course xchat is GUI
<seravitae> i said *I* wouldn't call it a gui.
<Toma-> seravitae: xchat is written in GTK, same as gnome.
<Xenguy> seravitae: yes.  You are wrong.
<seravitae> that is fine if i am wrong, since it is an opinion.
<Grenade> word
<Toma-> seravitae: i dont get it... you want something more visually appealing that xchat?
<seravitae> either way i thought it was obvious that if i was using xchat-gnome i wouldn't roll back to xchat.
<Xenguy> seravitae: no, it is a fact -- it *is* a Graphical User Interface (i.e. GUI). Period. End of story. Thank you for playing.  Next :P
* seravitae sighs
<seravitae> never mind.
<aarmenaa> I need to install Ubuntu on a laptop.  The BIOS has no support for booting anything via USB.  I've tried using Linloader from DOS, and couldn't get it to work.  So, instead I used an adapter to put the hard drive from my laptop into a desktop, and installed Ubuntu from there.  The laptop now boots, and I can use the command line, but X refuses to start (different video card, etc).  What I'd like to do is just get Ubuntu to redo the installation, so it'll
<bruenig> it is not an opinion you wouldn't call xchat a gui, a gui is a certain thing with criteria that are used to determine if something fits it, either xchat fit that criteria and therefore is a gui or it doesn't, no opinion there
<Vaalth> so does anyone know the command to mount an ntfs drive?
<Xenguy> seravitae: hey you deserved it ;-)
<Vaalth> ubuntuguide.org is down or something so i cant check that :/
<Toma-> seravitae: you can roll back to xchat...
<seravitae> i said never mind.
<seravitae> drop it.
<Slart> Vaalth: look in "man mount" there is a switch for file system.. set it to ntfs
<Toma-> seravitae: ha. ok then
<martalli> xchat is a great little program
<bruenig> there is a difference between saying, hey alright guys just an opinion and admitting defeat
<jong> Well if no one has any ideas about how I can debug if my drive recognition problem is hardware/software or how to debug it could someone at least point me in the direction of where to figure this out. I've been trying to get my files for the last 2 days
<Xenguy> seravitae: oh, and you want the last word too?  Then "drop it" =)
<Slart> Vaalth: I don't mount my disks manually so I don't know the command.. but I can tell you what my fstab says?
<bruenig> the latter is called for
<martalli> If you want command line irc, try epic
<seravitae> Xenguy: stop being a prick.
<Xenguy> seravitae: tsk tsk
<thoreauputic> ##### Arguments --> #ubutnu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> &ubuntu-oftopic
<mentaluproar> please no flame wars.  It takes time away from getting/giving help to others
<thoreauputic> heh forget it - can't type today
<ailean> ffs
<martalli> epic has been a lifesaver after I messed up my X
* seravitae has no desire to argue and terminated the discussion.
<Toma-> seravitae: tried gaim?
<martalli> At the very least, ake flamewars to $mandriva or #opensuse?
<martalli> s/ake/take
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<seravitae> toma- i am not continuing the discussion.
<PriceChild> Back on topic please everyone.
<Slart> Vaalth: here it is /dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,noauto,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46     0       0
<ailean> gaim is ok
<ailean> kopete is better
<thoreauputic> flamewars --> elsewhere please
<Toma-> sheesh. just trying to help. take it easy
<working> Has anyone had any issues getting the GUI dist-upgrade to the beta release of feisty-fawn to start from the adept updater in Kubuntu?
<Slart> Vaalth: first one is the device, second is the mount point, third is fstype, then there are some options... I don't think they are vital.. and then there's 0 0 for the autocheck.. and automount I think
<PriceChild> working, feisty in #ubuntu+1 please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Vaalth> ty
<working> terribly sorry, i'll go there. thank you PriceChild
<pzmoma> sweet if javajake is around i wanna thank him for helpin me get my Wusb54GS wireless usb device working via ndiswrapper
<PriceChild> No problem working :)
<jong> please someone help me
<Slart> Vaalth: hope that helps you .. if not, just shout
<ailean> !jong | ask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> jong: what's the problem?
<ailean> bah
<mentaluproar> the computer cant see my USB drive
<Slart> jong: I'm not sure I can help you.. but I promise to try
<ailean> me too
<jong> i have a usb drive and the computer wont recognize it
<jong> 2 of them one fat32 and the other ntfs
<Slart> jong: hmm.. ok.. it doesn't show up in nautilus?
<mentaluproar> usb worked until I installed that ntfs3g write support
<pzmoma> dmesg show anything?
<jong> that would be under computer? its not auto-detected there
<juice`> please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2267569
<pzmoma> peculiar
<gyovany> ajuda
<Slart> jong: if I insert an usb stick It pops up in nautilus.. left side.. the places tab
<jong> thing is if i insert my ipod, it autorecognizes that, but with my usb hard drives it doesnt
<juice`> could someone please help me? :( it seems to be ubuntu problem, there are people complaining about it on forums
<mentaluproar> I'm going to reinstall ubuntu, so I can read my external drive, but still not read my internatl one, so I can try to back up to my external....GAHHHH!
<juice`> started this thread to descrive it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379716
<juice`> describe it i mean.
<mentaluproar> could I add write support while running in live mode?
<beaz> test
<juice`> with screens. configs. everything :|
<Grenade> your problem is other' opinions?
<frenchie> hey everyone - I've just finished installing ubuntu 6.10 and I'm not sure my ATI video card has been detected; I've gone through the device manager, installed the drivers, restarted, and still nothing. Is there a way to check which devices are actually recognized with valid drivers?
<amonkey> is there a deskbar plugin for gmail that works? and is there a good place to find deskbar plugins?
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me, Is it possible to install ubuntu 6 on a fat32?
<PriceChild> !checkgmail | amonkey
<ubotu> amonkey: checkgmail: Alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 204 kB
* Slart has got his usb memory ready... will see what happens
<juice`> ok, is there any place where you can get ubuntu support?
<jong> so it is not recognized under nautilus
<GenieHost> hello every body, how to install ubuntu 7.04 top on 6.10?
<juice`> trying to find at least one person to get intrested into my problem, which is not my fault, and is causing some troubles to some people
<LjL> !feisty > GenieHost    (GenieHost, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thoreauputic> !upgrade | GenieHost
<ubotu> GenieHost: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> GenieHost, I've given you the link already and pointed you to #ubuntu+1 This channel is not for feisty :)
<Slart> jong: I'll do some checking here.. I'll be back in a minute with some stuff for you to type in
<jong> thank you
<MatrixMon> Can anyone help me
<MatrixMon> ?
<Grenade> read the rules man
<thoreauputic> !ask MatrixMon
<Grenade> first
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask matrixmon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> MatrixMon: no, that's not possible
<thoreauputic> heh
<LjL> or desirable
<juice`> please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2267569
<juice`> trying to get some support for days :|
<thoreauputic> !ask | MatrixMon
<ubotu> MatrixMon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juice`> just started new thread
<MatrixMon> Can I install Ubuntu on a fat43
<MatrixMon> fat32
<juice`> becouse old one was full of my own posts
<LjL> MatrixMon: i answered: no.
<MatrixMon> Oh
<MatrixMon> Thanks
<MatrixMon> LjL: do you know why?
<juice`> ok i will try asking personally, maybe this will help
<juice`> LjL: hi, do you see what i'm typing? :)
<LjL> MatrixMon: uh... because FAT is not a Unix-type filesystem, doesn't support Unix permissions, doesn't support the Unix file naming schemes....?
<Slart> ok, jong.. here's what I want you to do.. open a terminal, type "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and press entar. It will show you the last 10 lines of the system log
<LjL> juice`: yes i do, no i don't know about your kernel problem
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: why would you want to use a terrible file system like fat 32 anyway ? ;-)
<MatrixMon> I see
<MatrixMon> Well..
<MatrixMon> Its not my computer
<juice`> LjL: was just checking if i'm not being ignored by server or something.
<LjL> MatrixMon, then don't install an operating system on it
<MatrixMon> And they need something other than 98
<enjahova> Ok, after finally getting proprietary nvidia graphics drivers working on ubuntu 64 Acer laptop, I installed ALSA to try and get sound. It worked, sort of cuz when I restarted it repeatedly spams the first second of the startup sound and then ubuntu wont boot. I don't even know how to begin...
<Slart> jong: you don't have to tell me what the lines are... but keep an eye on that window and plug in your usb drive.. if it's plugged in, disconnect it and then plug it in again
<LjL> MatrixMon: and why can't you just use a normal ext3 filesystem?
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: if it's an old box, xubuntu might be a good choice
<MatrixMon> Really?!
<Sivik> crimsun, did you get my last url?
<Sivik> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9344/
<EdgEy> MatrixMon, you can just delete the fat32 partition and make any type you life
<MatrixMon> Are you sure that will all work out?
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: and as LjL says, just use the ext3 file system
<EdgEy> MatrixMon, though you would have to backup data
<thoreauputic> !install | MatrixMon
<ubotu> MatrixMon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<LjL> MatrixMon, uh, of course not.
<MatrixMon> Only if the harddrive is big enough to hold an NTF?
<mentaluproar> Idea.  redo ubuntu and back up specail stuff that I dont want to redo...in the ipod
<jong> slart it gives me two errors
<Toma-> How do you add a MIME type?
<LjL> MatrixMon, but installing Ubuntu on a FAT filesystem is *certain* to not work out
<mentaluproar> I feel smart for once
<MatrixMon> NTFS*
<EdgEy> any hdd can use any file system
<LjL> MatrixMon: eh?!
<jong>  usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 96
<EdgEy> apart from possibly something ludicrously small
<jong> usb 4-4: device not accepting address 96, error -71
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: those are Windows file sstems - this is Linux
<Sivik> jong: use pastebin
<Slart> jong: ah.. here is what my system writes when I insert mine.. just to give you a reference http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9345/
<MatrixMon> I have tried formatting a win98 box to hold Windows XP it did go so well
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: erm. this is not a Windows channel
<Sivik> crimsun, you still around?
<EdgEy> MatrixMon, that was probably driver problems or something, filesystem can be changed easily.
<MatrixMon> thoreauputic thanks for pointing that out Captian Obvious
<Slart> jong: now lets google for that error message and see if anything comes up
<x2mjokada> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: well, start asking sensible questions and you won't be treated like an idiot :)
<enjahova> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> MatrixMon: well it's not clear why you keep asking about FAT and NTFS and Windows XP etc, then. we deal with Unix filesystems, quite obviously, here, most of the time
<jong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9346/
<MatrixMon> Dispite asking the right question or not I'm just trying to get the right idea, it don't mean shit to me if you cut me down I just need answer
<LjL> NTFS and FAT are filesystems made for Microsoft Windows. i can't understand why you'd use them for a Unix system, nor can i get a clue why you believe that only certain filesystems would work on your drive
<mentaluproar> apparently, all my usb cables are bad
<mentaluproar> stupid compy
<EdgEy> LjL, fat was made for dos
<thoreauputic> !oh my | MatrixMon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EdgEy> possibly before
<EdgEy> :P
<LjL> EdgEy: thanks for the information
<thoreauputic> MatrixMon: you're on pretty thin ice now
<LjL> no, not before
<PriceChild> MatrixMon, Ubuntu is only officially supported on ext3. You will not receive support for installing on other FS's in this channel.
<LjL> CP/M used its own filesystem, though it was similar enough
<Slart> jong: another thing for you to type.. "lsmod | grep -i ehci_hcd"
<MatrixMon> Looks like the ics just fell through.. But hey I got my answer!
<MatrixMon> PEace out
<Sivik> crimsun, you still around?
<Nap> hi !
<justin___> What is the latest version of Ubuntu, official?
<jrib> justin___: edgy
<userund> edgy
<LjL> !edgy > justin___    (justin___, see the private message from Ubotu)
<EdgEy> edgy
<Toma-> 6.10
<Nap> chmod crashes on my ubuntu ! can anyone please help me ?
<PriceChild> justin___, 5.10, 6.06 & 6.10 are all still supported though :)
<Nap> francois@mahe:~$ chmod
<Nap> Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<crimsun> Sivik: yes, but I'm in a conference call atm
<Sivik> Nap; english please
<Nap> I use edgy
<Toma-> Nap: you need to give it soemthing to modify..
<Sivik> crimsun, ok
<crimsun> Sivik: please be patient
<LjL> Nap: ugh... reinstall. after doing a memtest and checking your HD.
<justin___> Edgy ok I am still on that :)
<archangelpetro> question.
<justin___> Wasn't there supposed to be a new version in march?
<userund> Sivik, it means "segmentation fault"
<EdgEy> does feisty have an official release date?
<PriceChild> justin___, april
<EdgEy> april
<LjL> Nap: oh, and of course, you have the correct version of libc, and not a debian version of it or something?
<thoreauputic> justin___: april
<userund> EdgEy, april
<justin___> Ahh Feisty, that was it ;)
<PriceChild> EdgEy, april 29th ish
<Sivik> userund: what are you tlaking about?
<Nap> Toma-: Thank you very much but the result is exactly the same with a correct syntax
<EdgEy> userund, i mean, day
<userund> Sivik, nevermind
<Toma-> ok
<EdgEy> PriceChild, thanks
<Sivik> userund: i didn't say anyting about a segmentation fault
<justin___> I have to come back, I went back to windows.. and man do I regret it.
<justin___> Was making sure if my CDs were still up to date :)
<jong> slart it returns: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9349/
<archangelpetro> if you are on a network for an organisation.. and their passwd file is freely accessible and viewable.. is it illegal to take it and download it?
<Nap> LjL: I believe my system is clean
<threeonefour_> !colinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Nap: if such a command as chmod segfaults, i can hardly believe that...
<zcat[1] > archangelpetro: ask a lawyer?
<LjL> !offtopic > archangelpetro    (archangelpetro, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Nap> Sivik: that was just an output error message. I don't know the english matching
<Nap> LjL: how can I check this ?
<Sivik> Nap, what lang is it?  there is probabyl an ubuntu channel for that alng
<Sivik> lang*
<Sivik> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sivik> !translation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<userund> Sivik, it's french and it means segmentation fault like I said.
<emet> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install cabextract wine && wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz && tar zxvf ies4linux-latest.tar.gz && cd ies4linux-* && ./ies4linux
<emet> ^ installs IE6 on ubuntu!
<Sivik> userund, ok
<threeonefour_> can !fr
<mentaluproar> great, my computer cant power crap withou a powerd usb hub.  CRAP
<PriceChild> Sivik, we understand what's going on with him :)
<threeonefour_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emet> spyware even works perfectly on it!
<LjL> Nap: some trial and error... perhaps start with "gdb chmod", type "run", and when it fails, try to see how it fails (one useful command there is "where"). gdb might have to be installed
<justin___> But one thing I wish to know, why is it that a refresh of 60hz in windows vs Ubuntu is different? - In windows 60hz is "bearable" in Ubuntu.. I mean it's really really noticeable, is there a reason for that?
<Sivik> PriceChild, good, cause i don't understand
<bruenig> emet, great, I was really missing my ie
<Slart> jong: hmm.. I'll search some more.. be back in a minute or two
<xexos> Im a total n00b at linux.... how do i get mp3 support? I know its not native cuz its a proprietary format... and https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=141362&package_id=155388 which one do i dl?
<EdgEy> justin___, i think ubuntu is brighter by default
<PriceChild> !mp3 | xexos
<ubotu> xexos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sivik> !mp3
<justin___> EdgEy: could be
<emet> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<emet> lol
<PriceChild> xexos, It is native... we just can't ship it by default.
<LjL> Nap: also, do an "apt-cache policy libc6" and tell me what it says. a run of memtest (it's included in ubuntu, and can be accessed from the grub menu) won't hurt for sure. if you have any unofficial repositories enabled, you may also want to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ben325e> anyone have experience with ati radeon xpress 200 G onboard video?
<emet> xexos, install all packages with "gstreamer" in them
<emet> do
<PriceChild> !anyone | ben325e
<ubotu> ben325e: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<threeonefour_> can i get help with setting my colinux to use my ubuntu partition as the root
<emet> sudo apt-get install `apt-cache search gstreamer`
<emet> :P
<emet> that probably won't work!
<xexos> i plugged in my ipod once and i made an icon on the desktop, but when ever i try to get that to happen again, it wont
<thoreauputic> emet: it definitely won't work :)
<PriceChild> xexos, are you on gnome?
<Slart> jong: looks like it might be your USB-connector in the computer, or the usb cord, or the usb-thingy you're trying to connect.. from a webpage "PROBELM SOLVED
<Slart> Turns out error -71 is a low level hardware error, and usually signifies a problem with the device or the chord. The device and the usb port are know to work so...
<Slart> I ended up buying a usb hub (a standard 1.1, considering this laptop doesn't have a high speed port) and it recognized my device. Considering I only had one usb port, I needed it anyway.Hope this help someone down the line."
<Nap> LjL: apt-cache policy ouputs theree versions, from edgy-updates, edgy-proposed and edgy, all from archive.ubuntu.com
<emet> thoreauputic, fix it :(
<thoreauputic> emet: hah
<xexos> PriceChild: yea
<emet> I know you need to pipe something around like 20 times
<emet> no?
<Sivik> whats the character needed for the uname -r thingy when handling and looking for stuff for your current kernel
<jong> slart - so its a hardware problem?
<Slart> jong: that's the only solution I've found on the net.. there are lots of posts with this error but any good answers are hard to find
<PriceChild> xexos, You shouldn't have had to edit anything... should just appear by default as its automounted by gnome... do you see it in /media ?
<thoreauputic> emet:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer*  might work ( but it's huge overkill)
<PriceChild> thoreauputic, isn't it libgstreamer ?
<ben325e> Under Add/Remove I see tons of programs with K in the name, but I am running Gnome, are they usable in Gnome or only KDE?
<crimsun> Sivik: did you reboot into the new errata kernel (-11)?
<Slart> jong: there's a lot of hits to go through http://www.google.se/search?q=%22device+not+accepting+address%22+%22error+-71%22
<emet> ben325e, nope, they work in GNOME too!
<xexos> PriceChild: no
<thoreauputic> PriceChild: well i guess gstreamer* would only get plugins etc actually
<Sivik> crimsun, i don't see it in the repos anywhere
<threeonefour_> Slart, just remember that not all usb devices are not always 1.1 compatible
<emet> but be careful, KDE programs don't run as well in GNOME cause of shared libraries!
<ben325e> thanks emet!
<emet> np
<PriceChild> emet, kde programs work perfectly in gnome
<emet> they open like 2 seconds slower
<emet> then in KDE
<PriceChild> xexos, Hmm... I'm not sure sorry...
<Sivik> crimsun, it finally found it
<Sivik> crimsun, let me install and reboot
<PriceChild> emet, because the libraries haven't already been called... obviously if you run kde, everything's been pulled ready already. They still work fine.
<jong> Thank you slart, ive been having a lot of usb related problems in windows as well so it makes sense. My devices were running at 1.1 max not 2.0... Do you know of any tools that can run diagnostics on the usb to narrow it further down for me?
<Slart> threeonefour_: true
<emet> PriceChild, right, run as well (performance wise), there is also UI differences!
<threeonefour_> jong, is this a laptop
<mentaluproar> how can I write to an NTFS partition
<emet> I recommend GTK+ applications unless you really need the KDE one
<jong> yeah
<Slart> jong: no idea.. I guess just plugging stuff in counts as a diagnostic =) never had problems with my usb-ports
<thoreauputic> mentaluproar: try reading the urls you were given an hour ago?
<sivik> crimsun, let me boot into that new kernel as soon as i get it installed
<PriceChild> emet, agreed.
<ben325e> Is there a beryl support channel?  Or should I just give up on beryl.  (I installed it with ati radeon xpress 200 G onboard video, and it opens, but shows me a white screen.... when I alt+tab+arrow, the cube rotates, but it is a strictly whiite cube... :)
<mentaluproar> crap, sorry
<Slart> jong: why not try getting a cheap usb2 controller card at your local computer store.. can't cost much
<PriceChild> ben325e, #ubuntu-effects
<sivik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<techie_> Question: I am trying to use sound recorder. When I attempt to record it tells me: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Correct them in the Multimedia" What does it mean or where is the Multimedia?
<ben325e> thx pricechild
<techie_> I am using Ubuntu 6.10 Edgey
<martalli> if you're going to get a cheap usb board, check out the reviews on newegg - people will typically report which ones worked well for linux, etc.
* EdgEy waves
<threeonefour_> jong, Slart: if it wasent a laptop there would be a way
<EdgEy> i have a really bad nick choice for this channel :|
<thoreauputic> techie_: try alsamixer or the preferences for gnome-volume-control
<emet> get nvidia/intel for video
<sivik> crimsun, i'm loading into the new kernel
<jong> i have a docking station and have similar problems when i go through it for usb. Do you know if the controller is right before the usb port or is it on the motherboard?
<emet> and avoid broadcom for wifi
<jong> well thanks a lot slart. that helps me out, at least i know where i'm screwed :-)
<emet> intel wifi has pretty good support as retek too (OSS)
<martalli> intel wifi is most reliable...but the newer 3945 is not well supported in the linux world
<threeonefour_> jong, the controler is controled by the north bridge
<Number2> hello
<PriceChild> !hi | Number2
<ubotu> Number2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<martalli> I could only get my 3945 chip working with mepis (works out of the box with wpa, too)
<Slart> threeonefour, jong: oh.. it's a laptop? didn't know that.. that sucks... I have no idea how the usb ports are constructed.. you can always ask in a more linux hardware oriented channel.. they might have some tips
<whycry> ho ho
<threeonefour_> jong, so you cannot change it
<xexos> https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=141362&package_id=155388 which one do i dl? (im a n00b)
<juice`> please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2267569
<emet> I got Intel wifi and worked out the box as far back as Dapper
<Number2> i need to know how to set directory permissiond on a folder i create as root
<whycry> help me
<martalli> You could get a PC-Card with usb ports if it was really important
<Slart> Number2: use sudo chmod bla bla bla
<techie_> <thoreauputic>how do i install via terminal! Any commands?
<threeonefour_> Slart, all usb is defined by the northbridge, except for desktops where you can get a usb 2.0 card
<techie_> <thoreauputic>I meant the altamixer
<Number2> i need to know what the bla bla bla is
<emet> it has full WPA support too, but not PEAP out the box
<jong> so i guess i need to get a pc card usb controller
<Slart> threeonefour_: ah.. all motherboards have a northbridge?
<Number2> im creating a folder as root but i need users able to access it
<thoreauputic> techie_: just type alsamixer in a terminal, and use spce, arrow, and tab to navigate
<thoreauputic> techie_: space to toggle things
<jrib> !permissions | Number2
<threeonefour_> Slart, a northbridge and a southbridge that is how bios detects them
<ubotu> Number2: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<thoreauputic> techie_: and m to mute - unmute IIRC
<Slart> Number2: heh.. ok.. everyone gets to do everything would be "sudo chmod a+rw foldername"
<Number2> thank you
<jong> slart threeonefour thanks a lot
<Slart> you're welcome jong
<thoreauputic> techie_: <esc> to quit
<`nicola> guys I don't remember the way to get the output in english, it wass something like ALL_LC command
<threeonefour_> Slart, an easyer way of chmod is   chmod 777 (for total access by everyone ) foldername
<Slart> threeonefour_: nice.. I thought they are .. well.. some kind of product names.. =)
<Anohaakten> can someone help me with adding stuff to your startup?
<priich> emet, golfing, ehh ?     how about:  sudo apt-get install `apt-cache search gstreamer|gawk '{print $1}'|grep -i "^gstreamer\|^libgstreamer"`
<Anohaakten> like...I want beryl to run on startup
<Anohaakten> how do I do that
<xexos> should i use wine or something else?
<Slart> threeonefour_: yes.. but then it's just voodoo.. chmod a+rw is at least almost understandable =)
<PriceChild> Anohaakten, > #ubuntu-effects (Add it to system > sessions)
* emet awards priich "bash hacker of the year" award
<emet> \it works
<foutrelis> :)
<tont> anyone know of a irc client for ubuntu that has a gui?
<threeonefour_> Slart, i under stand binary so i converted it from bin to dec
<emet> tont, xchat
<facugaich> tont, XChat
<`nicola> guys I don't remember the way to get the output in english, it wass something like ALL_LC command
<tont> xchat it is
<tont> hehe
<Slart> tont: xchat is available.. both normal and with gnome goodness
<foutrelis> I use opera for irc. rules :)
<facugaich> Where do I put a command I want executed when I login?
<justin___> foutrelis: Same here
<threeonefour_> Slart, do you know how to config colinux for M$
<Slart> threeonefour_: hehe.. and the people asking about file permissions here will be able to do that? =)
<techie_> <thoreauputic>I tried it all but things seem ok. so I will try the record again
<enjahova> how can i start ubuntu without loading gnome?
<foutrelis> jughead: Here is a cool smiley 8-) :P
<thoreauputic> techie_: check your capture settings perhaps
<Slart> threeonefour_: absolutely no idea..I think I've heard of it..
<justin___> I also use it for browsing, email, taking notes, and calculating (calculating with a seperate widget)
<juice`> please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2267569
<PriceChild> enjahova, you could remove gdm from init.d.... I "think" that'll do it
<tont> xchat is alittle better
<tont> hehe
<emet> enjahova, you can change the session in gdm
<foutrelis> enjahova: You can stop gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nrdb> Hi, I copied my 6.06 installation and then upgraded it to 6.10 and the 6.10 installation won't work my monitor, :( the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is the same as on my 6.06 installation, but the monitor say 'out of sync', I am using the 'mga' video driver.  can anyone sugest a fix ?
<enjahova> PriceChild: if gdm loads it starts repeating a very annoying sound cuz my sound drivers are messed up
<cellofellow> hey, how do I get ahold of libdockapp (not libdockapp2)
<enjahova> also gdm wont get past the loading screen
<cellofellow> !libdockapp
<techie_> <thoreauputic>i tried the sound recorder and no matter how I record I hear a beep when I play back.
<wapityyy> hi, does anyone know the command line to launch mysql in ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdockapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emet> wapityyy, "mysql"
<PriceChild> enjahova, you can disable the sound in system > admin > login window
<Slart> wapityyy: mysql?
<techie_> <thoreauputic>I am using record as voice, lossless
<thoreauputic> techie_: sorry, I'm no sound guru I fear
<threeonefour_> enjahova, or you could just switch ttys    to do that is  alt + ctrl + f1
<wapityyy> Slart: yes mysql..
<Slart> wapityyy: there are some other executables.. but they all start with mysql
<techie_> <thoreauputic>but you are a true helper... thanks fro the attempt
<foutrelis> wapityyy: Maybe sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<thoreauputic> techie_: if you see crimsun he might help you ( he is a sound guru) :)
<Slart> wapityyy: eh.. no.. you type "mysql", I seem to remember
<techie_> <thoreauputic>probably is a matter of playing with the microphone etc...
<wapityyy> thx
<techie_> <thoreauputic>ok, if you see him tell him I need help in that area also. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> techie_: yes, there are a lot of permutations unfortunately
<will> Can someone help me connect my MP3 player to the computer?
<techie_> <thoreauputic>understood, especially when it deals with sound!
<will> I have all the cables connected right but Gnome doesn't see it.
<enjahova> threeonefour_:  yeah i used that
<Slart> will: type this in a terminal "tail -f /var/log/syslog", unplug the thing and plug it in again.. tell me if anything pops up in that window
<enjahova> for some reason aplay is messing up bad
<kazuka> does anyone know how to download google calendar in ubuntu?
<Slart> will: use pastebin if it's a lot of text paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DesertEagle> anyone know where i can look for help with my system no outputing any sound what-so-ever?
<JakeTFG> Can someone help me connect to the internet?
<will> Slart,  This is when I unplugged it until it went back in:
<will> Mar  8 20:05:28 will-desktop kernel: [17186648.480000]  usb 5-6: USB disconnect, address 8
<will> Mar  8 20:05:48 will-desktop kernel: [17186668.648000]  usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<will> Mar  8 20:05:48 will-desktop kernel: [17186668.812000]  usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<LjL> !paste > will    (will, see the private message from Ubotu)
<enjahova> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> will: pastebin.. go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and report back the url
<enjahova> DesertEagle: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<enjahova> its where im looking right now
<Bac9> when doing `ulimit -n 2048` as a regular user I get "ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted", what can I do to change the limit?
<Slart> Bac9: tried it with sudo first?
<foutrelis> !sudo | Bac9
<foutrelis> :)
<ubotu> Bac9: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<usr13> How can I watch this on my Ubuntu system? http://www.funny-video-stuff.com/viewmovie.php?ad_key=QJJEPLYOBQNF&tracking_id=623004&type=wmv&source=623004&path=/2007/01/24/1/redneckslingshot.wmv
<DesertEagle> thank you enjahova!
<Slart> usr13: download it and use vlc player
<DesertEagle> :)
<will> Slart, , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9352/
<erisco> !+ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Slart> will: ok, I'll have a look.. be right back
<Bac9> Slart, foutrelis: but I don't want to run the apps as a superuser, (these are apps I run remotly so I can't expect it to prompt me for root password every time)
<will> Slart, Okay.
<amicrawler> how do i tell what ver i'm runing of ubuntu
<erisco> Nautilus also has an FTP client??
<Slart> will: that's all? what kind of mp3-player is it?
<omegacenti> IS ident udp or tcp?
<will> Creative Zen V.
<usr13> Slart: I can't figure out where the file is?
<juice`> seems like many people have the same bug as i am
<juice`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84964
<will> Slart, Creative Zen V.
<omegacenti> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<will> Slart, BRB.
<juice`> ubuntu going down ? :(
<erisco> does anyone know of FTP clients (other than gFTP because it is extremely crashy) that will do FSP connections?
<usr13> I just get viewmovie.php
<erisco> !+fsp
<Slart> usr13: or open vlc and use open file dialog.. and paste the url there
<ubotu> fsp: client utilities for File Service Protocol (FSP). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.81.b24-1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<wapityyy> hmmm synaptic says i have mysql client, but its not in services
<juice`> nobody cares for critical bugs that has 3 months, nice
<jjholt> anyone tried the upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 via update-manager yet
<nrdb> usr13: mplayer-mozilla works too.
<LjL> !feisty > jjholt    (jjholt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Chetwin> Just as before, nvidia driver install failed
<nrdb> Hi, I copied my 6.06 installation and then upgraded it to 6.10 and the 6.10 installation won't work my monitor, :( the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is the same as on my 6.06 installation, but the monitor say 'out of sync', I am using the 'mga' video driver. (the 6.10 desktop cd does the same thing)  can anyone sugest a fix ?
<Slart> will: ouch.. I think you're out of look then.. Creatives players don't act as removable drives when connected.. so you can't just pop them in a transfer mp3 to them.. you'll have to get some software that handles your player
<erisco> does anyone know how to connect to a server through front page extensions?
<Chetwin> I followed all of the howto, and still, failure
<Slart> Chetwin: have you tried downloading the driver from nvidias site?
<Chetwin> Yes
<Chetwin> Same result
<facugaich> Where do I put a command I want executed when I login?
<Chetwin> I run nvidia-xconfig
<Slart> any errors?
<Chetwin> Then restart
<Chetwin> X wont start
<LjL> !startup > facugaich    (facugaich, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> I've never had to run nvidia-xconfig.. well well..
<amicrawler> how do i tell what ver i'm runing of ubuntu
<Chetwin> With automatix it was working fine on my last install
<Chetwin> Now that automatix's server is down I can not reinstall it properly
<will> Slart, I have the option of dedicating a portion of it to a removable idsk.
<Chetwin> So frustrated
<will> Disk.*
<omegacenti> !modesetting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modesetting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> facugaich: for gnome, in ~/,gnomerc ( you have to create the file)
<omegacenti> Anyone had any experience with modesetting?
<LjL> modesetting?
<Slart> Chetwin: I'm talking about the big file.. NVIDIA bla bla bla numbers etc .sh.. you run it and it offers to download kernel modules and everything?
<stiv2k> how can I change my interface name from eth1 to eth0
<amicrawler> how do i tell what ver i'm runing of ubuntu
<amicrawler> how do i tell what ver i'm runing of ubuntu
<amicrawler> how do i tell what ver i'm runing of ubuntu
<stiv2k> to avoid confusion in the future
<will> Slart, If I put it on that partition do you think I could transfer that without software?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<preaction> !repeat | amicrawler
<thoreauputic> facugaich: that should be ~/.gnomerc
<Slart> will: yes... but you won't be able to play any files you put there
<ubotu> amicrawler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Chetwin> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run Yes
<will> Slart,  Okay.
<will> Thanks.
<stiv2k> how can i rename my interface from eth1 to eth0 to avoid confusion
<will> Slart, How do you know this stuff anyway?
<preaction> LjL: nice response time
<facugaich> thoreauputic, LjL answered me already, thank you anyways!
<buchanp> how do i stop rhythmbox from auto launching every time i plug in my ipod?
<Slart> will: but do a search in synaptic for creative zen.. there might be sometihng there..
* dabaR challenges all geeks to #ubuntu-trivia 
<will> Okay.
<juice`> patience... yes, that's needed
<Slart> will: because I have one of those myself.. I hate creative now =)
<thoreauputic> facugaich: ah, I missed it  - sorry :)
<juice`> bug that has 3 months, and is stopping me from using ubuntu
<usr13> nrdb:  "Cant find package mplayer-mozilla
<juice`> i need more patience, thats my answer :|
<Chetwin> So I'm screwed
<Chetwin> Awesome
<will> Slart,  Ah, I just use my Win partition for transfer.
<will> It's a nice device, so I don't hate them.
<omegacenti> Okay, it seems there is an issue with Xorg and Intel chipsets in relation to video bios available modes, does anyone have any suggestions as to workarounds for this?
<Slart> Chetwin: ah.. didn't see your reply there.. sorry.. well.. then I just don't know what to do.. it has worked every time for me..
<preaction> Chetwin: no, you're not. you just might have to do some manual fun
<stiv2k> how can i rename my interface from eth1 to eth0 to avoid confusion
<preaction> Chetwin: you tried installing the driver manually from the nvidia site?
<jjholt> I have yet to find a fully working driver for my video card
<Chetwin> yes
<buchanp> anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from auto launching every time i plug in my ipod?  or change the mime type to launch amarok instead?
<Slart> will: hehe.. if you really really wanted you could try running their software using wine
<LjL> stiv2k: i suppose you don't have a card at eth0?
<Slart> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<preaction> Chetwin: and now x won't start?
<priich> will, have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<juice`> omegacenti: i got the same issue, but i dont care as i can't even start ubuntu as there is even bigger issue with intel+jmicron that just doesnt support hard drives
<mentaluproar> http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html I tried using that and I couldn't access the ntfs partitions.
<nrdb> usr13: its mozilla-mplayer sorry
<jjholt> unichrome IGP linux support blows
<stiv2k> LjL: correct
<stiv2k> LjL: i had one, removed it, put this one in and when i booted up it came up as eth1
<mentaluproar> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675 wrong link
<LjL> stiv2k: then do a cat /etc/iftab - that should give you a clue (i.e., the system remembers interfaces by MAC address, so if you change the eth1 line to say eth0, or simply remove that line, the system should use the name eth0 next time)
<omegacenti> juice`: Sounds yummy.
<omegacenti> Anyone else care to enlighten me? :)
<stiv2k> LjL: thanks
<LjL> stiv2k: yeah, i thought you had done that :)
<enjahova> Does anyone know if ALSA has an irc channel
<Slart> enjahova: it probably has.. tried #alsa ?
<buchanp> anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from auto launching every time i plug in my ipod?  or change the mime type to launch amarok instead?
<LjL> enjahova: #alsa seems a reasonable guess, as /who #alsa would confirm
<thoreauputic> facugaich: heh I just looked at the ubotu factoid page for "startup" - typing a couple of commands in ~/.gnomerc is much quicker and easier in my opinion - I must be old school :)
<crdlb> thoreauputic, is ~/.gnomerc from gnome 1.x ?
<mentaluproar> I still can gain access to my ntfs partition on theinternal.  I did gain read-only access to the USB NTFS
<mentaluproar> *still cannot
<usr13> nrdb:  Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<thoreauputic> crdlb: well, it can still be used - i don't remember ( premature senility no doubt) ;p
<will> Slart, Yeah.
<will> I tried that.
<javb> my USB is 1GB, but, in Ubuntu, when i hotplug it it gives me about 200MB ... any ideas?
<wapityyy> I cant get mysql to work, i downloaded it with synaptic... but its not in the services :S anyone knows what i should do ?
<buchanp> anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from auto launching every time i plug in my ipod?  or change the mime type to launch amarok instead?
<Slart> will: didn't work? (I haven't tried it)
<will> Slart,  No, .dll wasn't compatible.
<mjunx> it's mozilla-mplayer
<buchanp> wapityyy, make sure you downloaded mysql server not just the client
<will> Well, bye.
<preaction> javb: did you try re-formatting it? try formatting it as FAT32?
<mjunx> but it's in multiverse
<nrdb> usr13: you might have to enable a different repository, maybe universe
<Pelo> yesterday I manage to set up a cpu frequency modulator on a Celeron D on a desktop, but occasionnaly when the cpu is not working full speed I get a squeeking noise comming from my box ... should I worry ?
<Joshooa> Can I get some opinions from any of you on why you use Ubuntu, and not Kubuntu?
<omegacenti> Noone else on a laptop that has an Intel Chipset?
<buchanp> Pelo, yes
<buchanp> keep a fire extinguisher thingy handy
<Slart> Pelo: squeaking noise? it's not just the cpu fan?
<javb> preaction how can i format under ubuntu ?
<Pelo> Joshooa,  it's a question of preference,  I like the look and feel of gnome,  and I don'T realy care for the look and feels of kde
<javb> (sorry, newbie, havent done it unless installing it)
<preaction> javb: open System > Administration > Disks
<buchanp> javb, mkfs formats pretty well
<Pelo> Slart,  I would say it's the fans but it only does that when the cpu is underclocking
<Slart> Joshooa: because I kind of like gnome.. and I found ubuntu before I found out there was kubuntu
<omegacenti> Also, Is Qparted the application that resizes harddrive partitions? and if so, I couldn't find it in the synaptics package manager.
<Joshooa> Pelo: Hmm, cause I installed Ubuntu off a DVD, heard lots that Kubuntu was better, did that, lots of stuff from Gnome didn't work, and now I just crashed Kubuntu and can't get back in
<omegacenti> Okay, it seems there is an issue with Xorg and Intel chipsets in relation to video bios available modes, does anyone have any suggestions as to workarounds for this?
<Pelo> buchanp,  the fans are working ok ,  I just get an odd sqeek
<Joshooa> That doesn't sound like they are "pretty much the same" to me
<Joshooa> Is ubuntu more stable?
<crdlb> omegacenti, you're thinking of qtparted, but there is also gparted which is the gnome version
<Slart> Pelo: well. perhaps the fans change speed when the cpu isn't used fully.. and perhaps the fan only makes noise at a certain speed.. just guessing here
<preaction> Joshooa: they're the same OS with different desktop managers
<Pelo> Joshooa, congrats , you crashed a linux distro, almost impossible
<javb> preaction i dont that 'Disks' option at my System>Administration ?
<omegacenti> crdlb: Thanks :)
<jjholt> is there any ubuntu tool that allow me to change the cpu scaling
<preaction> Joshooa: what do you mean by "crashed"
<Blinocac200sx> E: The package aim needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<priich> omegacenti, i run some third party app to work around that issue.
<Blinocac200sx> How can I fix this?
<omegacenti> priich: Which one is that?
<preaction> javb: Disks Manager or something similar? for some reason it's not on my system either... it was on dapper...
<tont> anyone know of a good mp3 player that isnt automatix2?
<Slart> Joshooa: they are pretty much the same.. I can install KDE on my ubuntu system and have it behave almost like Kubuntu.. I think
<Joshooa> maybe I didn't technically, but whatever I did, I deleted a file and put it in the trash, then the disk was too full to empty trash or read manuals
<create> i have a quick easy question if anyone has ~30 seconds
<buchanp> Blinocac200sx, i think you broke it
<Pelo> Slart, could be but the fans are also controled ,  and they don'T do it at other times, well,  I'll see I guess, it's just a bit annoying
<priich> i855 somethingsomething. hang on, let me check
<buchanp> tont, amarok
<Slart> !ask | create
<ubotu> create: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Joshooa> Slart: Wouldn't that make it Kubuntu then th ough?
<omegacenti> priich: I am using 815resolution if that is the same thing.
<jjholt> tont xmms has always worked or me
<create> lol, oki
<omegacenti> 915resolution*
<crdlb> create, I've got 29 seconds, is that enough?
<create> i am looking for a usenet reader for linux (ubuntu) that supports the use of nzb files
<preaction> Joshooa: if the disk is too full, remove stuff as root. root always has some extra disk space set aside for it. you'll have to do it from a terminal probably
<create> any suggestions ?
<crdlb> create, have you tried pan?
<Slart> Joshooa: yes.. perhaps... but if you start asking if KDE is better than gnome.. they you're into a whole new flamewar.. ;)
<tont> thank you :)
<buchanp> tont, amarok has a nice mysql backend if you have a huge music library,  other than that xmms is tried and true
* foutrelis hates KDE :(
<buchanp> anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from auto launching every time i plug in my ipod?  or change the mime type to launch amarok instead?
<mentaluproar> some help me transfer fron an internal NTFS partition to an external one
<tont> yeah i dont have a huge library
<javb> does someone know another GUI way to do that?
<Slart> create: I have no idea.. haven't read any news on linux yet
<tont> ill give xmms a try
<Joshooa> preaction: No, I did that, no matter what I removed, disk was full still, even when I got it down to 7.1GB out of 7.4GB, it said 100% used and couldn't do anything
<tont> thank you
<wapityyy> buchanp: ok, i have the mysql server now... but i still dont see how to make it work lol :S
<crdlb> buchanp, run gnome-volume-properties
<mjunx> oh my, someone hates kde? ;_;
<crdlb> and it's in the menu
* foutrelis raises his hand
<buchanp> wapityyy, /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<preaction> javb: is gparted installed? gnome-partition perhaps?
<Joshooa> Then I did a reboot and couldn't log in to Kabuntu, went to terminal and logged it, could use startx, rm'd some stuff again, tried startx and I came into Ubuntu as root
<mjunx> check out blackbox, then
<Pelo> mjunx,  everyone but  linux hates kde
<thoreauputic> buchanp: System - Preferences - Removable Drives and Media probably
<Pelo> eveyone but linus
<create> crdlb: will chek it out, thanks :)
<mjunx> and all the kde users...
<omegacenti> priich: Which application was that again for the workaround?
<omegacenti> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javb> preaction, installing it.
<buchanp> crdlb, thats it!
<buchanp> thank you
<Joshooa> I think that today I will reformat everything and then jsut stick with Ubuntu instead of going for Kubuntu
<jjholt> anyway to change the cpu freq w/o using the terminal
<omegacenti> Joshooa: Sounds good to me. :)
<preaction> jjholt: "change the cpu freq"? you mean Overclock?
<wapityyy> buchanp: there  is mysql, mysql-ndb, mysql-ndb-mgm, but no mysqld
<Slart> jjholt: you mean like a power saving thing?
<preaction> jjholt: only way i know of to do that requires messing with the BIOS
<Joshooa> omegacenti: Me too, but I did think KDE was prettier
<chriskk> wapityyy: try ps -A | grep mysqld
<jjholt> preaction:  no cpu scaling yeah power managment
<Slart> jjholt: unless you have that AMD trhingy.. cool something
<buchanp> wapityyy, yeah its mysql not mysqld
<foutrelis> wapityyy: What version of myslq do you want? 4 or 5?
<omegacenti> Joshooa: Wouldn't know, haven't tried out KDE before, as I am very new to Linux.
<Pelo> jjholt,  do you mean lowering the cpu freq when the system is not loaded ?
<jjholt> Slart:  Pentium-M
<wapityyy> 5
<thoreauputic> buchanp: heh - thats; the same thing I told you with the menu path :)
<Joshooa> omegacenti: Me too, I haven't used it a week yet
<jjholt> Pelo:  yeah
<Slart> jjholt: I use the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.16.1 on gnome
<buchanp> wapityyy, /etc/init.d/mysql start
<foutrelis> wapityyy: Have you tried apt-get install mysql-server-5.0?
<wapityyy>  ps -A | grep mysqld
<wapityyy>  9063 ?        00:00:00 mysqld_safe
<wapityyy>  9256 ?        00:00:00 mysqld
<Joshooa> omegacenti: I just did the apt-get install thingy and I was in it, and it was pretty, but I broke it so here i am back in Ubuntu :) Cleaner look anyway
<jjholt> Slart:  that installed by default?
<Pelo> jjholt, http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-cpu-frequency-management.html
<omegacenti> Slart: Is that the exact name? In other words, how would I execute that from a command line?
<Slart> jjholt: I don't remember.. but it's in the repos for sure
<buchanp> thoreauputic, your right too :P  thanks both of you guys this has been annoyin the hell out of me
<wapityyy> woah
<wapityyy> i keep getting permission denied
<omegacenti> Joshooa: What do you mean, you can apt-get install KDE?
<omegacenti> Joshooa: Or even kubuntu
<LjL> !kde > omegacenti    (omegacenti, see the private message from Ubotu)
<briguyd> jjholt, yeah its installed by default, click your top panel and select add to panel, then find it
<Pelo> jjholt,  that is just to start with,  don'T install the cpufreq, just do the bit with modprobe, then install the frequency manager in the pannel applets
<Slart> omegacenti, jjholt: I think it's an applet.. you add it to your gnome bar by right clicking, selecting add and selecting it
<omegacenti> LjL: Wow, can those run simultaneously?
<foutrelis> wapityyy: What are you trying to do and you get 'permission denied' ?
<LjL> omegacenti: yes. not by the same user at the same time, though
<omegacenti> Slart: Ah then I already have that on the bar. IT doesn't seem to allow me to change freq though.
<chriskk> wapityyy: did you setup the root password?
<Joshooa> !kde | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Joshooa> omegacenti: I did that
<wapityyy> foutrelis: i am just trying to open the mysql
<LjL> omegacenti: or at least not by standard means. you can log out of your GNOME and log into your KDE quite fine anyway.
<chriskk> wapityyy: usually that's the first thing you do
<Slart> omegacenti: what happens when you left click it?
<omegacenti> one sec.
<priich> omegacenti, heh seems like i'm using  855resolution.  but i also have i855crt in there.
<buchanp> wapityyy, you have to login and set the root password
<omegacenti> Slart: Nothing.
<LjL> omegacenti: just about the only nuisance is that your GNOME menu gets filled with KDE apps, and vice versa
<wapityyy> chriskk: i juyst typed sudo mysql start
<omegacenti> priich: I have 915 or something.
<buchanp> wapityyy, thats not how to start the mysql server
<wapityyy> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'start'
<Joshooa> omegacenti: Don't jump into it, it's really cool, and i've learned a lot, but I am also about to reformat and reinstall Windows and Ubuntu now cause I broke Kubuntu
<omegacenti> LjL: Well thats not good.
<Slart> omegacenti: hmm... right click.. select preferences.. last item.. set it to frequencies and governors
<wapityyy> buchanp: than how ?
<foutrelis> wapityyy: I use phpmyadmin to interact with my databases. :\
<mjunx> wapityyy, to start mysql server, do sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<buchanp> wapityyy, you start mysql server /etc/init.d/mysql start
<wapityyy> foutrelis: usually me 2
<Joshooa> omegacenti: But it was really pretty and rand really nice for a little bit, I liked the bouncing icon it had
<emet> how I do PEAP in ubuntu
<chriskk> wapityyy: that's to start it
<mjunx> to edit your database, do mysql databasename
<emet> PEAP wifi
<omegacenti> Slart: The thing at the bottom is show CPU as freq... we might be talking about different apllets?
<LjL> omegacenti: well, it can't be helped. lots of people *purposely* use KDE apps under GNOME (and vice versa), so you certainly can't just leave them out of the menu...  you can remove them manually of course, it's some minutes of work
<buchanp> make surey ou stop your current mysql processes
<ricky> is there anyone there who can help me with a couple of questions....or do I need to wait for a turn....thanks
<chriskk> wapityyy: to connect to mysql you type: mysql -u <username like root> -p
<EvilDennisR> Hey, been an avid Debian user for 10+ years, just installed ubuntu desktop on my machine at work here.. What the hell is my default root password ?
<buchanp> ricky, ask your question
<Slart> omegacenti: oh.. what processor are you using.. and you might have to install the drivers for the power save thingy
<wapityyy> :S
<wapityyy> why cant it be simple
<omegacenti> LjL: Ah, i didn't know you could use kde applications withing gnome
<Slart> omegacenti: or kernel module.. or whatever it's called
<wapityyy> just lcick the damn thing and open lmao
<foutrelis> wapityyy: I get a LAMP environment by issuing sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin
<buchanp> wapityyy, becuase you cant read the manual :P
<foutrelis> wapityyy: And then set a root password with phpmyadmin :)
<omegacenti> Slart: A 1.73 Ghz Intel Centrino (laptop)
<ricky> recently installed ubuntu: wanting to change the boot default from ubuntu to windows....for my mom's sake....she is completely illiterate.
<wapityyy> ok
<buchanp> wapityyy, webmin has a good mysql plugin for administration
<wapityyy> i have phpmyadmin....
<chriskk> EvilDennisR: I don't think there is a root password, you do 'sudo <command>' to run things
<LjL> omegacenti: you sure can. for instance, plenty of people use Amarok under GNOME because they like it better than the alternatives - just to cite a popular example. of course, when you install one KDE app, a lot of KDE libraries will be installed together with it.
<omegacenti> !l amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about l amarok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<buchanp> Amarok + mysql = <3
<EvilDennisR> chriskk: What? How can you not have a rootpasswd
<buchanp> ricky, whats the problem
<Frogzoo> ricky: move the windows config in menu.lst to the top above the autogen stuff, so it's now default 0
<LjL> !root > EvilDennisR,    (EvilDennisR,, see the private message from Ubotu) easily
<wapityyy> buchanp: ok so look ,i have mysql server, and i have phpmyadmin... now how do i make it work lol ?
<foutrelis> wapityyy: Then you should be able to login into phpmyadmin by going to localhost/phpmyadmin and entering username: root password: (blank) :)
<dougie> how do you disable that damn shift backspace crap
<Slart> omegacenti: try installing the cpufreqd .. "sudo apt-get install cpufreqd"
<klaus> your root pasword is the same as the password that u log into the computer with
<ricky> my mom is computer illeterate, and we share this computer....wanting to change the default boot up from ubuntu to windows, for her.
<LjL> !language | dougie
<ubotu> dougie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chriskk> !root  > chriskk
<foutrelis> wapityyy: How did you install phpmyadmin?
<Frogzoo> ricky: move the windows config in menu.lst to the top above the autogen stuff, so it's now default 0
<LjL> dougie: that would only happen if you're using Xgl, which means you should be asking in #ubuntu-effects rather than here
<EvilDennisR> LjL: Yeah, I understand how to use sudo
<wapityyy> foutrelis: synaptic
<priich> omegacenti, according to http://perso.orange.fr/apoirier/                     855resolution works with i915 as well.
<omegacenti> priich: Oh?
<dougie> hmm...ok
<foutrelis> wapityyy: See my previous message. Hope it helps :)
<LjL> EvilDennisR: well, then you know that, by the standard Ubuntu setup, there's no root password whatsoever
<Joshooa> Is Amarok originally for Gnome?
<ricky> just click, and hold down, then move it up? is that right?
<EvilDennisR> my root passwd is not the same as my user passwd
<omegacenti> priich: That might solve my problems then.
<LjL> Joshooa: uh, definitely not
<Frogzoo> Joshooa: no kde, works fine on gnome
<LjL> EvilDennisR: that means you don't have a standard Ubuntu setup.
<wapityyy> foutrelis: ok it works
<wapityyy> omfg thx
<javb> Using Beryl/AIGLX ... and like every 5 to 7 minutes it freezes for about 5 to 8 seconds and then continues.. any ideas?
<foutrelis> np :)
<premier_> hello.  my usb devices are preventing my computer from hibernating
<EvilDennisR> LjL: Errrm.... Why?
<premier_> can any one help me?
<foutrelis> !ask | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Frogzoo> premier_: we don't know yet
<EvilDennisR> LjL: I downloaded the standard desktop cd from the website..
<LjL> EvilDennisR: uh... because the standard Ubuntu setup comes with no root password at all, just as i said (and exploits sudo instead). are we running in circles :)
<Joshooa> Okay, I thought so at first, but then that thing up there said packages are available for Kubuntu, so I th ought it needed extra stuff to make it work in KDE
<tbuss> very new to linux, was wondering how to stream movies from a windows comp to ubuntu. I'm able to share files between the two, just not movies
<javb> .... :S
<mjunx> tbuss, are you sharing the files via samba/smb/cifs?
<ricky> and one other question,  buchanp, i need to get into BIOS, and i used to be able to press F8 while booting but no more.....know anything about that. thanks
<LjL> EvilDennisR: then, unless you changed something manually, you have no root password set, and you use sudo (with your user password) instead. if that's not the case, something went wrong during the install.
<Frogzoo> tbuss: use gxine, and bump up the video/audio buffers
<priich> omegacenti, you might wanna install 855resolution from repos, then download from apoiriers page and build that and replace the one in /usr/sbin     with your newly built one. It seems that has solved some problems for some peeps according to :  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92761.html
<tbuss> not sure? I know the address of the windows computer starts with smb://
<premier_> Frogzoo: okay, well, it locks the screen (im using kubuntu btw, but nobody at #kubuntu could help) and then it goes to a terminal window, and it says something about usb returing -16.  It use to the deliver me back to my screen saver, but now it just stalls
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<omegacenti> priich: But you are using an intel chipset? and also, can you set it to 800x600 ?
<buchanp> ricky, try hitting escape at the very beginning maybe your missing a prompt?  might want to google the model name and maker to see if theres a documented key combination for the bios
<mjunx> tbuss, then you can just play the videos via that
<omegacenti> priich: On a laptop as well I mean.
<mjunx> well, I know you can in kde >_>
<mjunx> !samba >me
<EvilDennisR> LjL: Ah rigght on... I used sudo to change the root passwd.. All is well
<Frogzoo> premier_: don't ask me - 900 other people here
<Joshooa> If i hit ctrl+shift+F2, shouldn't it bring up a terminal thing or whatever, go to a text window? and F7 for GUI?
<priich> omegacenti, i have mine at 1200x800
<mjunx> !samba >tbuss
<mjunx> there ya go
<omegacenti> priich: Do the magic ubotu thing so I can learn how to build. :p
<ricky> yes, thanks.....i am going to try those things....and i may be back, and i really appreciate your help
<SilentDis> Joshooa, yes.  ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6 should be terminals, and ctrl-alt-f7 should be xwindows
<foutrelis> Joshooa: ctrl + alt + f1 :)
<omegacenti> priich: Do you have the ability to set it to 800x600?
<tbuss> I tried to open the files in mplayer and others, nothing happens. I checked codecs but shouldn't matter the files are avi
<Slart> anyone here using eclipse?
<buchanp> take care guys im out
<premier_> Slart: i am
<Slart> !ask | slart
<SilentDis> !anyone | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> premier_: installed it using the repositories?
<mjunx> someone should add some humour to ubotu
<LjL> EvilDennisR: not necessarily a good idea, since that's been known to break some (admittedly small) things in previous Ubuntu versions. besides, everything can be done with sudo, what's wrong with it? (unless you care so much about security that you *only* login as root for a short time from a virtual console, and remove sudo privileges from your user)
<premier_> Slart: dont remember
<mjunx> or change his name to batou so we can have an inside joke
<poningru> mjunx: bwhahahahaha
<Slart> premier_: I installed it and it's not working.. I just see the splash screen and then it exits
<LjL> !funny-manpages | mjunx
<ubotu> mjunx: funny-manpages: more funny manpages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-5 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
* foutrelis hugs ubotu :)
<mjunx> I knows about them
<priich> omegacenti, i didn't add that to the vbios but i guess i could. I have the ability to use 1200x800 (my native resolution now) and that wasn't working before (without the 855resolution thingie.)
<SilentDis> mjunx, head over to #ubuntu-offtopic and make ubugtu tell you things about @futurama, @bauer, @chuck, and @ferengi :)
<mjunx> man sex
<mjunx> hmm, cool
<bigcx2> Slart: what happens you run it from a terminal
<vitalstatistix> does anyone here have suspend to ram working on a sony laptop?
<premier_> Slart: try running it from the command line with the option -Xmx128M
<premier_> Slart: how much ram does your computer have?
<tbuss> noob question. is there a way to save a snapshot of some of the advise
<LjL> SilentDis, mjunx: #ubuntu-bots would be a better idea, if you're going to check those databases extensively ;)
<Slart> premier_: 2Gb
<SilentDis> vitalstatistix, i've been reading over quite a few people having a lot of problems in the various debian planet blogs with suspend-to-* :P
<Ashex> !laptop | vitalstatistix
<ubotu> vitalstatistix: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<SilentDis> LjL, lol cool, thanks :)
<premier_> Slart: try something like -Xmx512M
<mjunx> vitalstatistix, I do (fs550)
<Slart> bigcx2: it says "searching for compatible wm".. and then it finds java-gcj and then it ends
<vitalstatistix> mjunx, what is your kernel command line?
<tehquickness> I am importing a bunch of songs both mp3s and wmas, The files are in one folder names music, then with a seperate folder the main for each artist with the songs in there. Is there a simple scripts that will run through the whole thing recursively and delete all the wmas
<Slart> bigcx2, premier: there is a log file that doesn't mean much to me.. hang on.. I'll paste bin it
<vitalstatistix> mjunx, my lcd backlight never seems to come back on once I resume
<mjunx> vitalstatistix, er, what?
<mjunx> oh, hmm
<Slart> premier_: same thing, even with switch
<tbuss> frogzoo thanks for the info
<omegacenti> priich: Alright the end all situation to all of this is I am a Diablo II fan. My issue of switching to Linux was that of the DRIVE_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD in windows.  Windows became inoperable. So, I decided to try using wine in a Linux Distro. The only thing is, the how-to in diabloII wine support said your monitor had to be able to switch to the resolution of either 640x480 or 800x600 in order to use the
<omegacenti> game. Alas, I have not been able to switch to these resolutions for the life of me.  If you have any information on this, that would be greatly appreciated.
<mjunx> sudo modprobe sonypi sony_acpi
<vitalstatistix> mjunx, how does your kernel entry in your grub.conf look like
<arrenlex> tehquickness: rm -r *.wma might work.
<mjunx> oh, lemme check
<tehquickness> Let me check I think I tried that
<tehquickness> but maybe I tried rm -rD *.wma
<mjunx> wait, you mean the menu.lst file?
* foutrelis gets a DRIVE_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD when using photoshop in windows too :\
<Ashex> omegacenti, I've gotten Diablo II running under wine. But I cheated and used Cedega
<vitalstatistix> mjunx, yes
<Slart> bigcx2, premier: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9295/
<SilentDis> omegacenti, just an fyi, while not a 'free' solution, I play many of the diablo style games (original diablo and starcraft) in !cedega without issue
<Toma-> !fixres | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjunx> vitalstatistix, kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.20-9-generic root=UUID=70a02a66-780d-4db0-8e95-d172a6182fbc ro quiet splash
<kelsin> you can also "find -iname '*.wma' -exec rm {} ;" or something like that
<kelsin> replace -exec rm with -exec echo {} ; to test
<omegacenti> Ashex: What type of computer(laptop/desktop) and what type of video
<tehquickness> or better yet is there a way to just copy out all the mp3s to another folder
<bigcx2> iirc i had problems running eclipse on 64 bit ubuntu
<codestorm> hi, does anyone know why Rhythmbox or Banshee might stop playing my music files. when Totem will still play them? i've made no changes to my system, so i'm lost as to what is going on.
<tehquickness> maybe cp -r *.mp3 /forlder/to/copy/to
<omegacenti> Toma-: I have literally tried every single thing in the tree of fixvideo REsolutionHowto. I appreciate the link, but I have exhausted that avenue of solutions.
<vitalstatistix> mjunx, thanks did you fiddle with acpi scripts?
<Toma-> omegacenti: i do beleive you can get wine to change resolution for you. I just cant remember how
<bigcx2> i would file a bug and then download it from eclipse's web site
<kelsin> tehquickness: find can help with both of those
<tehquickness> hmm
<Ashex> omegacenti, I had it running on a desktop computer, the video card was a 256MB Nvidia 6600
<mjunx> find -iname '*.mp3' -execdir mv {} wherever/ +
<Toma-> omegacenti: ok, well wants the error when changing resolution?
<mjunx> vitalstatistix, no, default stuff
<bigcx2> and put it in /opt or something
<tehquickness> sweet
<vitalstatistix> mjunx, I see, thanks
<Slart> bigcx2: mm.. I was afraid of that... thanks for the help
<butterfly_> hi, anyone know the syntal for ip to change my eht0 to use ipv4 (or the -4 option in other words)
<omegacenti> Toma-: 800x600 is not a "built-in" mode.
<techie_> ok, I tried all my sound connections and I am able to play DVD etc but my sound recorder is not working only high ptich noises... any helpers?
<arrenlex> A few multimedia keys on my laptop's keyboard do not work (xev doesn't report anything when they are pressed). What can I do?
<bigcx2> def. file a bug in launchpad though
<Toma-> omegacenti: have you enabled that size in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<mjunx> butterfly_, you know that you can use ipv4 and ipv6 concurrently, right?
<omegacenti> Toma-: I only have 2 "built-in) modes according to Xorg log. 1024x768 and 1280x768.
<butterfly_> mjunx: yes.. but I am getting eth0: no ipv6 router found
<omegacenti> Toma-: In every single possible way, yes.
<SilentDis> arrenlex, I JUST SAW something for that come across the gnomefiles.org blog.  give me a moment to poke around in liferea :)
<mjunx> butterfly_, what program is giving that error? ip?
<Ktron> Hey, I've got a fairly major problem with my ubuntu install that I've still yet to find anyone to help with-- whenever I logout/shutdown/restart etc from Xorg my computer seems to freeze-- any suggestions?
<techie_> Any sound experts in here?
<techie_> Thanks.
<ubs> hello there
<butterfly_> mjunx: /etc/init.d/networking restart ... dhclient .. ifup eth0 .. u name it
<bigcx2> techie_: whats your problem
<Toma-> techie_: easier to ask then see if you get a good reply
<omegacenti> Toma-: I've messed with xorg.conf so much I think I am starting to understand the original programmers thoughts on the subject of life. :p
<techie_> unable to record voice on sound recorder
<Toma-> omegacenti: hehe. :P
<techie_> <bigcx2>unable to play voice recorder
<mjunx> butterfly_, check your interfaces file and make sure it still has an inet entry for eth0
<techie_> <bigcx2>only get high sound beeps
<ubs> will someone help me to install et on dell d600 edgy?
<SilentDis> arrenlex, i found it, it's called iTouch-Control.  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1798
<omegacenti> Yep, thats quotable.
<tehquickness> I got find -iname '*.mp3' -execdir mv {} wherever/ +
<tehquickness> oops
<techie_> <Toma problems with sound recorder ... no voice only beeps when recording
<butterfly_> mjunx: yup .. it does .. it says
<omegacenti> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tehquickness> I got this problem "find: missing argument to `-execdir'"
<lovloss> i saw a magazine at a local bookstore, called "games for windows"
<mjunx> hmm, maybe I don't remember the syntax correctly
<Toma-> techie_: sounds like youre specifying the wrong recording device
<lovloss> i was so pissed
<omegacenti> If either of the programs yall have stated change my resolutions, I will be hard pressed not to beat my head against a wall.
<arrenlex> SilentDis: That program looks like it's for binding those keys to control a media player. I can handle binding; my problem is that they are not detected by xev.
<ArchAngelNix> I was wondering if someone in here knows how to enable a GUI login.
<refi> Does anyone know of a place I can buy a (somewhat) reliable modest ubuntu-ready computer for ~$75-100?
<techie_> applications > sound video > sound recorder
<tehquickness> What areguement goes with -execdir in find?
<butterfly_> mjunx: iface etho inet dhcp
<preaction> refi: eBay
<SilentDis> arrenlex, ahhh, sorry.
<mjunx> tehquickness, the program you want to execute
<tehquickness> ok
<godsyn> HELP! I just sudo chown -R -c godsyn:www-data /*
<mjunx> {} should be replaced with the filename, and + means "end of command"
<tbuss> mjunx: thanks for the info
<omegacenti> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<tehquickness> ok
<godsyn> forgot my . in ./*
<digi> i have a problem with loging in to ubuntu. it doesnt say the password is wrong it just goes black for a second then it gives me the login screen again. any ideas?
<allhope> hi, my thinkpad z61m has an integrated webcam that apparently isn't supported in any open source drivers yet. however, the company has apparently made a module for fedora core 4, which obviously doesn't work now in ubuntu
<godsyn> time to reformat?
<foutrelis> godsyn: oh :(
<mjunx> godsyn, fix permissions </macos>
<allhope> is there any way that I can get it to load? :P or is it hopeless
<foutrelis> godsyn, I believe so. :(
<Ashex> digi, have you tweaked your video drivers recently?
<Toma-> omegacenti: just wait a sec
<refi> preaction: but I don't know who to trust on there... do you have a more specific suggestion?
<digi> nope
<godsyn> any other options?
<Toma-> omegacenti: what happens if you just run the game without changing resolution?
<techie_> <Toma->any suggestions about the sound problem?
<mjunx> chown -R root:root / and work your way from there?
<preaction> refi: you might want to try your local neighborhood computer parts store, they might have some older hardware or know where to get some. perhaps a classified ad?
<godsyn> is there a log of what was changed?
<godsyn> normally..
<Toma-> techie_: you need to change the recording device i think. Its under System> Preferences >SoundSystem or something like that
<godsyn> ssh logs prehaps?
<digi> would there be a log for the login screen that would show me errors?
<omegacenti> Toma-: Haven't tried. Afraid the universe will abrubtly shift in my part of the neighborhood. O_o
<ArchAngelNix> How do you have kdm as your default instead of gdm?
<foutrelis> godsyn: mjunx's suggestion might do the trick I guess
<Toma-> omegacenti: hehe. give it a shot ;)
<omegacenti> Toma-: I believe in the all important 7 P's. Prior Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.
<Toma-> omegacenti: i operate on trial and error :D
<mjunx> godsyn, except don't do that to /dev, /proc, /sys, and anything else like that
<techie_> <Toma->I found them but what do I change them into?
<omegacenti> :)
<refi> preaction: thanks for the suggestion, but I have the same problem there ... I'm not that great of a hardware person so I won't know if they're cheating me. Can you recommend any specific place that you have experience with?
<Toma-> techie_: not sure. give the "input device" a good fiddle :)
<omegacenti> Toma-: Cedega is sounding amazing if what it claims is true.
<mjunx> refi, newegg.com
<techie_> <Toma->ok I will "tweak" a bit.
<omegacenti> Is Cedega trustable?
<preaction> refi: by local i mean "Not a chain-store". in my area, Milwaukee PC has always been good to me
<mjunx> omegacenti, you should try using wine first to see if it works
<Toma-> omegacenti: its great, but its not free :/
<Ashex> digi, just /var/log
<preaction> omegacenti: as trustable as anyone who uses a loophole in the GPL to make parts of the source closed
<mjunx> cedega is trustworthy, but non-free (in both ways)
<butterfly_> any ideas?
<godsyn> gah..
<Toma-> omegacenti: very trustable. just check the game database before getting your hopes up
<mjunx> it was a "loophole" in the original license; the author was an ass and closed it back up
<godsyn> i hate my damn "." key.
<omegacenti> Toma-: Yes sir.
<ok_kid> hi, this is ricky here. i am back but forgot the nick of the one i was talking to.....are you still there?
<preaction> godsyn: hopefully this will put the fear of god into you. I always hestitate before hitting the Enter key on something major like that :p
<ok_kid> ricky is now called ok_kid
<Toma-> omegacenti: right here --> http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<omegacenti> preaction: A convienience fee?
<butterfly_> brb gonna try some ip commands
<omegacenti> Wow, Diablo II is officially supported by Cedega. I am in.
<ArchAngelNix> I installed KDE on a fresh install of Ubuntu and selected KDM as my default login manager and now I am dropped into command line to login and when I startx I get Gnome. Can anyone help me get back to a gui login, and set KDE as my default window manger?
<ok_kid> using Ubuntu, and looking for a way to change the default boot OS, when it starts.
<Joboo> Noob Question - once a file is installed with package installer - do you have to do anything else to run it?
<preaction> omegacenti: no, someone saw an opportunity and took it. it's not their fault that Wine's old license allowed it
<butterfly_> this is kinda insane that my nic will only try to connect using ipv6
<preaction> Joboo: no, you can just run it
<Toma-> omegacenti: did you try running diablo 2 in wine yet?
<omegacenti> Toma-: Not yet. Should I try that first?
<Toma-> omegacenti: yes.
<slvmchn> omega: definitely
<slvmchn> according to winehq diablo 2 is one of the programs that runs best in wine
<preaction> omegacenti: Wine has a compatibility list as well, if you run into problems, perhaps help them debug?
<ArchAngelNix> ok_kid, what bootloader are you using?
<slvmchn> cedega you have to pay for
<Joboo> i am looking for someone with experience with Kiba Dock - any bites?
<martalli> ok_kid You need to change the default in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<omegacenti> Toma-: I am just afraid in the fact that my computer will NOT switch to 640x480 or 800x600... and this sucks major *&^%
<Toma-> omegacenti: only one way to find out :)
<ok_kid> how, i am pretty unfamiliar with ubuntu....
<mjunx> oh my god it's too active in here
<omegacenti> Toma-: I am afraid of failure :)
<ok_kid> can you give pretty specific instructions?
<Flannel> ArchAngelNix: what error do you get when running "kdm" from your console?
* omegacenti cowardly shies back into his hole.
<martalli> look at the grub menu and see which line you want...the first is '0', so if you want the fifth os, change 'default 0' to default 4
<Ktron> Anyone with any suggestions about what's wrong with a ubuntu install that crashes every time to 'shutdown' Xorg?
<preaction> Ktron: "crashes"?
<Joboo> What channel would I be able to find some help with Kiba Dock in?
<mjunx> Ktron, drivers?
<omegacenti> preaction: Maybe once I learn how to debug.
<digi> the gdm log says error opening security policy file
<Slart> Joboo: Ubuntu-effects perhaps.. with a big perhaps
<Joboo> thanks Slart
<Toma-> Joboo: just hit Alt-F2 and type in kibadock
<preaction> omegacenti: usually running Wine in a terminal spits out a LOT of debug information, otherwise there are instructions on the site
<slvmchn> can anyone tell me why when i shutdown my computer it doesn't shut down, it just sits at the screen with the bar under "Ubuntu" until i manually turn it off?
<hk-ref> anyone know how i can make the world of warcraft fonts in wine look bigger and readable?
<omegacenti> preaction: I love friendly linux people. Is this wrong?
<preaction> slvmchn: how long did you wait? maybe your APM is bad
<ok_kid> Martalli: is that a file inside Ubuntu, or do I do that when it is asking me to select the OS i want to boot?
<tehquickness> darn I am close.
<slvmchn> it doesn't matte,r it just sits there
<Flannel> slvmchn: Does "sudo shutdown -hP now" work?
<tehquickness> I have got it down to this
<Joboo> Toma - I did that and it errors - I have downloaded the .deb - but no dice.
<preaction> omegacenti: no, some more or less friendly than others
<Ktron> preaction: screens go black, monitors lose signal
<d00d_> I need some help get a exreal USB Drive working
<Toma-> Joboo: youve installed the deb right?
<tehquickness> find . -name "*.mp3" -exec cp /home/tehquickness/Desktop/music/{} +
<d00d_> extreal^
<omegacenti> preaction: I ran into a few the other day. XD
<slvmchn> Flannel: if that does work, is there somewhere i can put that in a settings file so shutting down from the menu does it?
<Joboo> yup
<Flannel> hk-ref: You might ask in #winehq
<Joboo> Toma - Yes - I have.
<tehquickness> but the error I am getting this: cp: target `./My Yahoo! Music/Nelly Furtado/Loose/04-0 - Nelly Furtado - Promiscuous.mp3' is not a directory
<Ktron> mjunx: I get X up and running fine with the fgrlx drivers, why would it crash when I _stop_ using them?
<ArchAngelNix> Flannel, I don't get an error. Just a black screen
<martalli> ok_kid - You will see that it is the file that defines the grub menu screen.  It is in ubuntu, under /boot/grub
<tehquickness> How can i make it think it is not a directory?
<omegacenti> The thing that I am happy about most, even though someone is going to get me for saying this, is that I have not once seen RTFM in this chatroom. Not once. And I have th elogs to prove it. :)
<edifice_melody> Anyone know if there are m-audio device drivers for external midi keyboards?
<Flannel> ArchAngelNix: check your logs maybe
<mjunx> Ktron, dunno, sorry
<slvmchn> what's RTFM?
<foutrelis> tehquickness: Furtado rules :)
<edifice_melody> that support ubuntu?
<tehquickness> heck yeah
<Slart> omegacenti: oh.. every now and then we do that
<ok_kid> and then what do i do, once i am in there, to that file....?
<slvmchn> edifice: yea hdefinitely
<martalli> mmmmm...furtado
<edifice_melody> I must be searching wrong then
<preaction> slvmchn: read the Fine manual
<Toma-> omegacenti: thats because you get kicked for saying it :D
<slvmchn> edifice_melody: m-audio has really really good midi support
<refi> Anyone have experience with running ubuntu on a dell (optiplex)? I'm specifically looking at this: http://www.dellauction.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=80343538&prmenbr=31308269&aunbr=80690248
<Slart> omegacenti: but we cushion it with nice language =)
<slvmchn> i mean linux support
<tehquickness> hot yes but not solving m problem.
<Ktron> mjunx: Its such a deal breaker... ubuntu seems to be the least compatible distribution I've found yet lol
<tehquickness> hmmm I am soooo close!
<martalli> There is a line that says "default 0"
<preaction> omegacenti: we tend to actually point you to the correct manual. a lot of times i'll say "man <cmd>"
<omegacenti> Slart: But I honestly do try and read the manual, but if it gets confusing, I attempt howto's in ubuntu, and when that doesn't work, I move in here. :)
<ArchAngelNix> Where are my X logs?
<slvmchn> the wine manual is lacking anyways
<Flannel> ArchAngelNix: /var/log
<preaction> ArchAngelNix: usually /var/log/Xorg probably
<refi> It comes with windows so I'm not so sure
<mjunx> ArchAngelNix, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<edifice_melody> Good! I'd like to have this controller working for ubuntu studio to try it out
<martalli> Count down the choices until you see the OS you want.  subtract 1 and that will be the setting for default.  Lines and other diviersin the menu count, too
<tehquickness> How do I make this (     find . -name "*.mp3" -exec cp /home/tehquickness/Desktop/music/{} +    ) copy the file instead of telling me it is not a directory?
<edifice_melody> time to search, thanks guys
<ok_kid> Martalli: i am going to see if i can find it with the file browser....would that be right?
<omegacenti> some manuals are WAY over the head of someone who just started linux. I wish I could improve upon that. It feels like in the man pages, you need another man page for every other word.
<copper> hexion around?
<martalli> Just to be sure, always make  a copy of a file like that, and have a livecd handy before screwing up something like your grub.lst file lol
<Slart> omegacenti: hehe..yes.. the manuals are not always easy to understand
<preaction> omegacenti: because the man pages assume basic *nix knowledge, unfortunately.
<Toma-> Joboo: hit Alt-F2 then run 'kiba-dock'
<Ktron> Anyone with any suggestions on how to get a ubuntu system to not lose video every time I try to logout/reboot/shutdown out of Xorg?
<preaction> omegacenti: they have to assume some things, otherwise they'd all be 50 pages long. read the "ls" manpage, for something as simple as listing a directory contents...
<refi> or maybe this one http://www.dellauction.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=80343478&prmenbr=31308269&aunbr=80690188
<fraroco> hello
<Toma-> omegacenti: so does diablo 2 run or not?
<Flannel> martalli, ok_kid, you can edit boot options right in GRUB (hit e), so there's no need for a liveCD
<martalli> Better to go with command line probablyt, because you will need to edit it with superuser abilties...something like cd /boot/grub && cp grub.lst grub.lst.old && sudo gedit grub.lst
<kelsin> Toma-: diablo2 runs fine for me, just b.net has display issues
<martalli> Flannel - that sounds even better
<preaction> Ktron: did you check logs for error messages?
<Flannel> martalli, ok_kid, Ubuntu uses menu.lst, not grub.conf
<omegacenti> kelsin: Battle net has issues?
<kelsin> Toma-: (this is in the wine packages from the respotiroty listed on winehq)
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody I want to show  what I playing now in my mercury msn but it say that needs a command shell for rhytmbox, do you have idea?
<kelsin> omegacenti: the interface to b.net has issues in starcraft and diablo I, sorry not dII as far as I know
<martalli> oops - i meant to type menu.lst not grub...sorry
<omegacenti> kelsin: What is the difference between b.net and battle net? any? I heard one is the open ghame.
<kelsin> omegacenti: I could have said that wrong :)
<Toma-> kelsin: super. just trying to get omegacenti to run the darn program
<kelsin> omegacenti: when I said b.net I mean the official battle net
<kelsin> Toma-: ahhh sorry, I jumped in :)
<omegacenti> Toma-: HAHAHA Okay okay. I will attempt it.
<martalli> i even wrote menu.lst up above.  I guess I need some coffee lol
<Toma-> :P
<slvmchn> omegacenti: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<Super_pollos> hello, Im having some problems installing Ubuntu on my old P3 ~450 its getting to teh clock setup during teh installation then gnome freezes and I have to restart the computer, however since the install did not complete, it doesnt work, it returns the code "15" on grub loading, any ideas on how I could fix this? im a bit of a linux newbie.
<dimeotane> this help file im reading says to make a backup copy of the config file.. whats the terminal command  mv or cp ?
<Joboo> Where can I get codecs for various non open source video formats?  mpeg. avi, quicktime, etc?
<CientificoLoco> do you have idea?
<Ktron> preaction: Where do you find logs for Xorg other than startup?
<Slart> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slvmchn> Joboo: google 'mplayer', on their page they have a codecs package that should get all those working
<preaction> Ktron: /var/log/Xorg <- it should start with that
<Slart> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joboo> thanks Slart!
<slvmchn> Joboo: trust me, this is the easiest way to do it, otherwise you have to search for each codec individually and it's a pain
<Toma-> Slart: its w32codecs
<Slart> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Slart> ahh =)
<omegacenti> Toma-: I urge you to look at the link slvmchn supplied and look at that howto.. it will be a while
<Joboo> even better thanks Slvmchn
<dimeotane> it says " backup your existing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"  what command
<slvmchn> no problem
<slvmchn> wait who's trying to play diablo, omega or toma?
<slvmchn> lol
<Toma-> omegacenti: its trying to play it
<omegacenti> Toma-: minimum requirements: Support for 640x480 and 800x600 video modes.
<Ktron> preaction: that just seems to contain start up info and that's it
<bruenig> dimeotane, sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modrobe.d/alsa-base.old
<eshaase> my system lags when i switch between desktops that have maximized windows open, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Toma-> but hes fearful of running it if it crashes for some kooky reason
<dimeotane> thks bruenig I wasn't sure if it was cp or mv
<tehquickness> darn it I keep getting soo close!
<Toma-> omegacenti: ...thats minimum.... you have better. youll be fine
<preaction> Ktron: how did you install fglrx?
<tehquickness> I lose at this
<Super_pollos> hello, Im having some problems installing Ubuntu on my old P3 ~450 its getting to teh clock setup during teh installation then gnome freezes and I have to restart the computer, however since the install did not complete, it doesnt work, it returns the code "15" on grub loading up, any ideas on how I could fix this?
<omegacenti> Toma-: Well then, on with the show!
<mjunx> Super_pollos, try running memtest86+
<omegacenti> Toma-: The part about the symlink in that Howto doesn't necessarily make sense to me.
<arrenlex> A few multimedia keys on my laptop's keyboard do not work (xev doesn't report anything when they are pressed). What can I do?
<dimeotane> bruenig: except I'll want a modprobe.d    (im not into those modrobe things ;))
<K3nto> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<omegacenti> rockbox = <3
<refi> is there at least some ubuntu compatibility list i can check ?
<ok_kid> Martalli: i found the file, and i am in editing mode for text...but exactly what to change.....i cant understand the instructions?
<Toma-> omegacenti: that just makes sure wine can see your CD. easily fixable if the game doesnt see your CD
<Ktron> preaction: followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide , not the manual version, and tweaked the config some... here, give me a second I'll paste bin my xorg.conf
<omegacenti> Toma-: But I should do that step either way, correct?
* bruenig scrolls up in an attempt to figure out what dimeotane's last message meant
<K3nto> omegacenti: i installed rockbox just now :D
<ok_kid> i am in the file menu.lst
<mjunx> who's trying to play games in wine?
<bruenig> oh typo
<mjunx> check http://appdb.winehq.org/ (or was it .com?)
<ok_kid> it says that it is read only
<martalli> It is a line at the very top of the file - it is the first line not to have a # in front of it
<kuma> hi, i'm using Kubuntu and i want to know if i have SDL installed, how can i tell?
<Ktron> preaction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9360/
<martalli> It says "default            0"
<omegacenti> K3nto: Isn't it lovely?
<mjunx> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> hmm
<Toma-> omegacenti: i have a sneeking suspicion that its already setup for us ubuntu users
<omegacenti> K3nto: FLAC support!
<preaction> Ktron: you need xinerama?
<ok_kid> and i need to put what? in there?
<K3nto> omegacenti: yep. i just need a lil help with using it with amarok
<mjunx> kuma, do "apropos sdl" and see if you get a load of manpages
<omegacenti> K3nto: No idea there friend.
<K3nto> omegacenti: what app do you use yours with?
<Ktron> preaction: I have dual monitors not in clone mode, that means xinerama, right?
<omegacenti> Toma-: I don't know
<preaction> Ktron: does it work without it?
<Toma-> omegacenti: just run it :/
<omegacenti> K3nto: I was a windows user until 1 week afo, dont ask me lol
<dimeotane> man... now it tells me to "reload my modules"  any ideas?
<ok_kid> it says default 0, and i need to change it to what.....?
<K3nto> omegacenti: hey! me too
<kuma> mjunx$ apropos sdl yuvplay (1)          - Display YUV4MPEG2 streams (using SDL)
<Samhain13> hello, good morning.
<techie_> <Toma I have tweaked the sound recorder to no avail. Is there any other sound recording recommended for Ubuntu?
<mjunx> kuma, what do you need sdl for anyhow?
<omegacenti> Toma-: I don't have a drive letter for my cdrom! bah, It is not set up for us ubuntu's.
<martalli> ok_kid The "0" in "default           0" means to use the first choice in the list.  Look down further in the list and you will see the different kernels and OS's.  0 is for the first, 1 for the second, and so on.  Change "default       0" to "default    3" or wehatever you want
<Toma-> techie_: check you levels and setting in 'alsamixer' ...you need to run it from a Terminal
<dimeotane> good morning?!  wow.. that's a trip... Samhain13 you must be on the opposite side of the world  ... cool
<techie_> <Toma I did before I will check again
<Samhain13> I probably am, dimeotane. =)
<Slart> omegacenti: playing with wine? check winecfg.. there you can set up a cdrom.. with a letter and all
<mjunx> kuma, you can install libsdl1.2debian-all
<kuma> mjunx: I'm trying to compile a game, Wesnoth, when I do the configure make install i get a sdl error
<Ktron> preaction: I'll try it without Xinerama
<mjunx> oh, okay
<omegacenti> K3nto: Lets just hope we regain all of our functionality as we did with windows :)
<ok_kid> oh, i see, thanks, i appreciate your patience with newby's....
<Toma-> techie_: other than that, im at a loss. sorry
<martalli> ok_kid  Look down to the line ## ## End default options ## ##
<mjunx> kuma, install libsdl1.2-dev
<Samhain13> is there any one here who can help me with configuring my infrared adapter?
<dimeotane> Samhain13: I'm still psychologically catching up to this high tech I've been using for 20 years... ;)
<ok_kid> i will try that and come back
<omegacenti> Slart: Doing that as of right now.
<Xenguy> kuma: I thought wesnoth was already packaged for ubuntu - am I wrong?
<Ktron> preaction: be back
<K3nto> omegacenti: i have most of mine actually :-D
<martalli> ok_kid The little paragraphs that start after that are separate listings in the grub menu you see on boot-up
<K3nto> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<omegacenti> Okay, stop the music, does anyone have a solution for turning off tapping in Ubuntu!?!
<dimeotane> anyone know the command to "reload the modules"
<brockoli> Can anyone help me with my vmware player install on edgy, It's almost perfect, but no network. :(
<Slart> omegacenti: be sure to set type to cd-rom.. not automatic.. it works better with some copy protection thingies that way
<CientificoLoco> what command shel do I have to write in mercury for to show I am playing with rhythmbox?
<ok_kid> because i suppose that after i change the default, then i will have to reboot to see if it worked OK.
<kuma> Xenguy: yeah, i downloaded the stable version, but i didn't find where to run it, just a make file
<omegacenti> it keeps putting me right in the middle of my own sentences with my palm! grr!
<kuma> mjunx: how do i do that?
<slvmchn> kuma: i think it's in synaptic
<Toma-> omegacenti: ...tapping?
<ok_kid> yes, i have already found the OS that i want to be the new default
<slvmchn> wesnoth should be
<martalli> ok_kid - as far as I know thats the only way to test grub
<Slart> wesnoth is in the repos
<Xenguy> kuma: then solve that problem, you don't need to compile from source surely
<crdlb> omegacenti, you can load the synaptics module in your xorg.conf and configure it
<slvmchn> although learning to compile software is good to know
<slvmchn> because a lot of stuff out there isn't in the repos
<martalli> ok_kid - I hope you are listing ubuntu as the new default (j/k  =)
<Xenguy> slvmchn: when necessary :-)
<slvmchn> and who knows, maybe someday you'll compile your own kernel! awwww :-D
<Toma-> omegacenti: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<bruenig> slvmchn, wouldn't say a lot
<Xenguy> slvmchn: and then you turn to 'checkinstall'
<kuma> Xenguy: brb
* Xenguy fetches a beverage...
<omegacenti> Toma, what if I don't what to diable touchpad, just tapping...
<dimeotane> I've reconfigured my alsa ... how do I reload modules without a reboot?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know why for some reason grub won't respond to keyboard commands at boot?
<Toma-> what is tapping?
<ShiftyPowers> all of a suddent i can't pick other boot options
<martalli> shuftypoiwers - plug n your keyboard?
<mjunx> kuma, it's in synaptic
<omegacenti> Toma-: Very momentarily touch your touchpad and it acts like a click.
<ShiftyPowers> martalli, funny
<ShiftyPowers> but no
<lufis> ShiftyPowers: have you tried rebooting again? my bios sometimes messes up and doesn't detect the keyboard properly
<martalli> i kill myself
<Toma-> omegacenti: ahh.
<ShiftyPowers> yeah i tried a couple of times
<lufis> ah, hm
<K3nto> what exactly is a mount point?
<ShiftyPowers> i can press F2 to enter the setup but grub won't respond
<lufis> K3nto: where the device is mounted at
<Toma-> omegacenti: dont have a laptop :< so ive no idea.
<omegacenti> Toma-: Unfortunately, just brushing the touchpad with your pam as you go for the spacebar causes a tap as well, and that usually mean you will start typing in the middle of your sentenc.e
<martalli> Is your timeout too fast?  My default menu.lst has a line "timeout 10"
<lufis> K3nto: as opposed to the actual device... mount point can be anywhere you wish
<martalli> Maybe your is set to 1 or 0?
<ok_kid> i tried to change it, but the file is read only, and it refused to save the change.....any ideas?
<omegacenti> Toma-: palm*
<Slart> K3nto: basically just a folder where the contents of the harddrive/cd, or whatever. show up
<Toma-> omegacenti: ok... have you run diablo yet?
<martalli> ok_kid:  You need to edit with sudo.  Instead of "gedit menu.lst", type "sudo gedit menu.lst"
<omegacenti> Slart: I do not know how to set it from automatic to CDrom
<martalli> It will ask you for your password for se3cirty reasons
<omegacenti> Slart: any suggestions?
<Slart> omegacenti: isn't there a drop down box?
<lufis> ok_kid: except use gksudo when using gui
<jepeltw> hello all, my laptop's backlight is madly flickering, whether on battery or AC power. I have an IBM ThinkPad G40 with Intel 8552GM graphics card, and am using X.org with the i810 driver
<jepeltw> it does this in console mode as well as X
<omegacenti> Slart: Maybe I didn't look hard enough, scanning the page.
<ok_kid> i have no idea what you are talking about....sorry
<CientificoLoco> what command shel do I have to write in mercury for to show I am playing with rhythmbox?
<ok_kid> i am the administrator
<martalli> shiftypowers - are you using the same computer right now (ie, is the keyboard working in the os?)
<ok_kid> does that matter?
<Slart> omegacenti: in the drives section.. you have to click the advanced button
<ok_kid> i am the only one listed
<bruenig> !repeat | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<omegacenti> Slart: Oh my, lol. Thanks you Slart.
<ShiftyPowers> martalli, yes
<ShiftyPowers> it boots fine into ubuntu
<K3nto> Slart: ok great thanks
<ShiftyPowers> and i'm using the keyboard
<martalli> ok_kid - In ubuntu, the first user is the administrator, but you need to give your password anyway before excersing admin priviledges
<ShiftyPowers> so weird
<Slart> omegacenti: no problem
<Joboo> Need Help - anytime I try and do anything in terminal - I am getting this error:  "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Joboo> " - then when I try and run "dkpg --configure -a"  I get am error like this:  "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege:.. I am system admin so no idea what that means.
<bruenig> Joboo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ok_kid> it did not ask me for a password
<martalli> shiftypowers - you have me - why not check and see what the timeout line on your /boot/grub/menu.lst file says?
<Joboo> bah I r smrt - lol - thanks bruenig
<omegacenti> Toma-: Do you think I should create that symlink?
<martalli> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<digi> where is the SecurityPolicy located in ubuntu?
<Toma-> omegacenti: yes.
<ok_kid> it says 10 seconds
<ShiftyPowers> martalli, so weird, the timeout line is 8 seconds too and it sits there timing out
<ShiftyPowers> martalli, so odd
<Toma-> !wiki SecurityPolicy
* martalli stumped by shiftypowers
<Toma-> :( sif disable wiki
<tehquickness> I give up
<tehquickness> I can not make this work
<omegacenti> Toma-: Okay let me get onto that.
<digi> !wiki SecurityPolicy?
<ok_kid> yes, i have used it before.....but i just got ubuntu installed a few days ago, and dont know all the commands
<martalli> im stuck ont he keyboard...do you have another to try?  Are you using some sort f  a legacy usb keyboard?
<bruenig> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<ok_kid> but i have used sudo.....
<digi> !wiki SecurityPolicy
<omegacenti> What is a device node symlink?
<digi> oh
<erisco> does anyone know how to connect to a server through front page extensions?
<martalli> ok_kid - did you start the editor from the command line or from the gui?
<Slart> omegacenti: hmm.. if you're asking that.. perhaps you're meddling with stuff you shouldn't be meddling with? =)
<omegacenti> Slart: The setup for diabloII under winde says I need to do this, so in order to go on, I need to know.
<martalli> ok_kid I am not entirely sure how to start the editor as root from the gui...I am lazy and always use the cli lol
<omegacenti> Slart: wine*
<kelsin> omegacenti: I never had to :-( why do you have to do this?
<Toma-> omegacenti: if your cdrom is mounted from /dev/hdc ..then thats it. run 'cat /etc/fstab' to see whats what
<omegacenti> kelsin: Hell if I know, but thats what it says.
<kelsin> omegacenti: link the guide?
<Xenguy> martalli: cli is great - if gui, then gksudo ____
<blaa> !install.exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install.exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martalli> ok_kid - ubuntu is a sudo distro.  su has only limited uses.
<Toma-> omegacenti: you mean you STILL havent run diablo2?
<irunwithscissors> ok_kid, open up a terminal, type 'sudo gedit'  and then drag the file you're trying to edit onto the terminal window....then hit enter
<Slart> omegacenti: it asks "oh mortal, answer me this before ye shall game.. What is a device node symlink?" ? :D
<omegacenti> kelsin: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=49
<bruenig> gksudo gedit
<omegacenti> Slart: HAHAHA
<martalli> xenguy - or just gksu, but i only know how to get that started fromt he cli
<Xenguy> martalli: gksudo is preferred AFAICT
<martalli> xenguy - you are probably right
<omegacenti> Toma-: Look at that damned guide and tell me I should be running diablo II in 5 minutes as a new to linux user!
<mjunx> gksu or kdesu or sux or anything that forwards X credentials
<Xenguy> martalli: I'm only repeating what I read from a factoid
<Toma-> omegacenti: forget the guide. have you tried running it?
<omegacenti> Toma-: I don't even know where to start.
<blaa> how to install ubuntu on windows
<nate_> hey guys.. I'm really strugeling getting mp3s to play here
<omegacenti> Toma-: I don't even know how to install it.
<bruenig> !quicktime | nate_
<nate_> anyone got a quck how to?
<ubotu> nate_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Toma-> right.
<kelsin> omegacenti: it tells you have to create it right there the ln line
<martalli> I have one use of su in regular ubuntu.  Running as another (seonc, thuird) user without sudo right, you can type "su adminaccount" and then you are lgged in as the admin.  still need to type "sudo ..." to start up apt-getand the like
<Xenguy> blaa: that's a dual boot situation -- google for a 'tutorial' or 'howto'
<martalli> cenguy - actually i didn't remember there was a gksudo - i am really a newbie for the most part
<bruenig> Xenguy, he is talking about that windows exe installer that does it all in windows, and then  you can just reboot into it
<Toma-> omegacenti: browse your way to the CDROM directory in gnome. double click the install .exe and it should open with wine. install as normal.
<mjunx> hmm, to get root enabled, just run "sudo passwd" and change its password
<ok_kid> well, i am looking at the gedit, and it looks like an old type of editor where you had to tell it the line number and the position to go to and then to replace a character or something.
<ohir> ok_kid: sudo -i. Mind that root should know what s/he is doing.
<Xenguy> bruenig: heh, OK, forget my advice then
<mjunx> if you want a su shell so badly, just use "sudo -s"
<omegacenti> Toma-: Okay I will try that, lemme get the disk
<ok_kid> are you saying that i should dumpt Ubuntu, because i am trying out the new OS, and trying to learn....
<ok_kid> this root does not know....i confess, that is why i am here!
<mjunx> no, he's saying don't f around in root without knowing what it is you're doing
<martalli> ok_kid - no, gedit may show line numbers, but it is really a quite straightforward gui text editoir.  drag the file from the gui onto gedit and the file will appear.  Alternatively, you could go to the fdirectory in the cli with "cd /boot/grub" and then type "sudo gedit menu.lst"
<dabaR> ok_kid: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/08/how-to-setup-text-editor-gedit-plugins/ http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/07/how-to-make-the-best-of-ubuntu-text-editor-gedit/
<bruenig> ok_kid, explain what you are doing
<mjunx> also, I recommend using gvim or emacs if you want a good editor
<ok_kid> like a drag and drop
<nate_> ok works thx
<martalli> bruenig - he is trying to edit the grub menu.lst to define another os as default on the grub menu
<ohir> ok_kid: so get used to sudo command. It gives you that badly needed second of thinking before 'Enter'
* Xenguy seconds mjunx ...
<nate_> now is there a "winamp" like mp3 player?
<mjunx> or vim or emacs if you want a command-line one
<lufis> nate_: xmms
<mjunx> nate_, xmms
<lufis> nate_: beep media player, too
<xexos> where can i get some drivers for my video card? (yes im a n00b)
<Toma-> nate_: winamp classic --> audacious
<martalli> maybe so his parents wil tolerate havng linux ont heir computer (that's why i learned lol)] 
<dabaR> !ati | xexos
<ubotu> xexos: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> nate_: audacious is also very winamp like
<Toma-> xmms is unmaintained, bmp is buggy, and audacious is working.
<mjunx> !nvidia | xexos
<bruenig> ok_kid, just close everything, all the text editors, and everything, open a fresh terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and do "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<martalli> ohir - not too hard ont he new folks, after all even the debian diehards use su
<omegacenti> Toma-: Here goes nothing.
<mjunx> xmms unmaintained? really?
<martalli> and our mepis brethen too
<ohir> ok_kid: you can have root shell with sudo -i, but as I said - root should know....
<Toma-> mjunx: yep. all the devs are working on xmm2
<Toma-> *xmms2
<mjunx> oh, hmm, what's the progress on that?
<mjunx> I use Amarok all the time anyhow, so that depends on xine (for me and most people), so I don't really pay attention to xmms anymore
<martalli> there are so many music players in linux my mind is spinning
<Toma-> mjunx: no idea. :P it also wont load if you have composite enabled, which is enabled by default in edgy
<bruenig> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naknomik> For the first time I just downloaded Ubuntu and installed it on my old ThinkPad T30 laptop. What I am not able to figure out is how to get my wireless working.
<digi> I figured out why I couldnt log in, no disk space. My next question is how can I resize a partition?
<bruenig> what is that media player factoid
<mjunx> composite is enabled by default? I didn't know that
<dabaR> !media players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<crdlb> mjunx, mpd is very similar to what xmms2 will be
<bruenig> dang
<mjunx> crdlb, mpd is just the daemon, it has like a million interfaces for it
<martalli> naknomik - what kind of wireless chip do you have?
<digi> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ohir> martalli ok :)
<crdlb> mjunx, that's exactly what xmms2 will be also
<crdlb> mjunx, it will have multiple interfaces
<dabaR> digi: I guess gparted on qtparted
<nrdb_> hi
<mjunx> that sounds good
<naknomik> martalli: I don't know, how do I find out?
<kelsin> crdlb: yeah seems very odd that they're going that way, seems like it's done so well already
<mjunx> I'm hoping for a Qt interface
<dabaR> !hi | nrdb_
<ubotu> nrdb_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<martalli> ummm
<omegacenti> Toma-: Um, there is a problem... it says the C drive ( a fake drive set up by wine) only has 104 megs on it... How do I get around this?
<mjunx> Qt, GTK+, anything they can support
<martalli> one suggestion is to check the "lspci" command, or to check the linux on laptops website.
<ok_kid> i am kind of hoping that it worked,, so i will reboot and maybe come back....if not thanks for all your help and patience.
<usr13> when you add new sources, you need to issue command:  apt-??? ______???
<Toma-> omegacenti: ...get a bigger harddrive?
<martalli> Does a t30 even have a built-in wireless chip?
<bruenig> usr13, sudo apt-get update
<Toma-> omegacenti: or chose another drive from wine
<usr13> bruenig: Tnx
<omegacenti> Toma-: But....
<bulmer> am having difficulty running freenx server and client because of key..am getting confused which key goes to where and if i have to generate the key.
<Slart> omegacenti: go to appdb.winehq.org, search for diablo (there is a little search box) see if they mention it there
<naknomik> martalli: I am positive. There is even a 802.11b MAC address written on the back.
<bulmer> any help on managing that key for FreeNx?
<Xenguy> bulmer: the latest howto's say just accept the default key...
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, it will probably grow... its just a folder anyway... it takes up space on your REAL hard drive so it shouldn't actually run out of space...
<bulmer> Xenguy i could not get it to work
<martalli> lol sounds like proof 802.11b is mostly supported in linux - type "lspci" in the command line and look for a wireless controller listed
<Xenguy> bulmer: i.e. you don't have to generate your own, or do anything special with keys
<omegacenti> Slart: Oh boy... not as simple as Toma put it..
<Toma-> omegacenti: just install to a different directory in the diable installer
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, unless your HD really only has 104 mb of space left..
<omegacenti> jimmygoon: You sure about this?
<martalli> http://www.wach-o-witz.de/linux_zeuch/ibm_t30_install/ubuntu_6.06.1/ubuntu_6.06.1.html
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, not at all
<Xenguy> bulmer: it can be a hassle, but it does work -- you may need an older version client for example
<bulmer> Xenguy what ever tutorial you're referring to, is not detailed enuff, care to assist me?
<martalli> a link to setting up a t30 iwth ubuntu dapper
<Slart> omegacenti: hehe.. for some people it's very simple.. sometimes you run into strange problems.. it happens
<irunwithscissors> does anyone know an easy way to get windows media movies to play in firefox?
<omegacenti> jimmygoon: Free space is 20 gigs on drive C
<Xenguy> bulmer: no - you absolutely need the tutorial, I had to fight to get it to work, on different occasions...
<naknomik> martalli: This is what I find, besides many other entries. 02:02.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<ohir> omegacenti try df -h
<omegacenti> err not drive C sda1
<mjunx> !codecs | irunwithscissors
<ubotu> irunwithscissors: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omegacenti> ohir: What is df -h?
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, what dri... oh okay ;P
<kelsin> omegacenti: yeah, for diablo II, starcraft, war3 and wow I run the install program with wine and it all just worked from there, (using the wine packages from the budget dedicated server listed on winehw.com)
<bulmer> Xenguy: okay, so which tutorial are you referring to?
<mjunx> omegacenti, human-readable form of df
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, I really think you will be okay  ..... "df" standss for disk free
<martalli> naknomik - prism usually works, but our website writer says it was flaky for him
<ohir> omegacenti it will print you partition sizes
<Slart> omegacenti: you're trying to run Diablo I, or Diablo II?
<Xenguy> bulmer: the last time it was that that company (nomachine?) had released a new client that rendered everything broken, so I had to retrieve a previous client, and then everything worked fine
<omegacenti> AH
<dabaR> omegacenti: -h is for human readable output
<omegacenti> Slart: D2
<Xenguy> bulmer: there is a standard 'ubuntu + freenx' tutorial - can you find it?
<Xenguy> bulmer: either wiki or forums (ubu)
<nate_> ok
<bulmer> Xenguy: well, there are many tutorials i have read  on this and they seem to forget the instructions on which key is which and where to install em
<nate_> now how do I make xmms the default player for mp3
<rbil> omegacenti: hint .... when someone suggests a Linux command and you're interested in learning more about it, look at its manual page ... example:  man df
<dabaR> nate_: right click on an mp3, then go properties, open with
<naknomik> Another question, I installed Ubuntu, but I don't like the Gnome interface, I want to try the Kubuntu, how do I get it? I have high speed connection, but do I have to download a new Kubuntu CD and install it?
<nate_> it doesnt change it
<omegacenti> paste binning output.. I can't tell which one is my linux part....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9363/
<dabaR> naknomik: install kubuntu-desktop, with aptitude
<mjunx> nanothief, install kubuntu-desktop
<bulmer> naknomik: yes, you need a new download
<Stihl026> thats cute
<omegacenti> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Xenguy> bulmer: well I don't have it bookmarked, but it was a very standard Ubuntu site tutorial/howto thingy... and then I googled when I had any problems...
<naknomik> dabaR: what is the command for aptitude?
<omegacenti> If I am seeing anything correctly... I only have .4g left unused?
<dabaR> naknomik: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<tm4> dabaR: also read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29
<bulmer> Xenguy: so you are still using the default keys?
<Toma-> omegacenti: yep.
<erisco> does anyone know how to connect to a server through front page extensions?
<martalli> naknomik - aptitude is a command line program
<Xenguy> bulmer: with freenx, it is *really* nice when it works, but I also found I had to do configuration with ssh before it worked and I don't recall that stuff being documented very well, so
<omegacenti> Toma-: But I just deleted 2.5GB of stuff... ?
<preaction> erisco: for what purpose?
<omegacenti> Toma-:  What gives?
<martalli> sudo aptitude kde-base or something like that to get KDE
<ohir> omegacenti your sda4 has in fact only 109M free
<Xenguy> bulmer: oh yes, it has not been necessary to generate your own keys for quite some time to the best of my knowledge
<naknomik> martalli: dabaR: If I run the aptitude command will it replace my gnome programs with KDE?
<erisco> preaction, to upload files to the server.. there is no other way to connect to it
<bulmer> Xenguy you repeated what i said earlier :)  difficult to configure
<mjunx> naknomik, no, it just adds it
<Toma-> omegacenti: from / or from /media/sda1?
<martalli> If you really want KDE you might try mepis instead - it is a ubuntu based distro (and works great on my laptop)
<preaction> erisco: sounds like you need a better hosting provider :(
<tm4> anyone else suffering from firefox running relatively slow on beryl with an ati radeon and open source drivers?
<Xenguy> bulmer: yes, it is tricky, but worth it once you succeed in getting things working -- fast :-)
<martalli> naknomik - better yet, it will clutter your computer with both lol
<mjunx> tm4, what chipset?
<naknomik> mjunx: then how do I remove gnome desktop then?
<tm4> radeon 9800 pro
<omegacenti> Toma-: From my Trash bin which had stuff deleted from the TEMP folder in my home folder from Amule.
<bulmer> Xenguy: thats my goal..faster x windows
<Xenguy> bulmer: and more importantly, not *too* tricky :-)
<mjunx> naknomik, remove all the gnome packages I guess
<omegacenti> Toma-: So, in other words, I have no clue.
<Toma-> :P
<Xenguy> bulmer: just keep at it, you will get there
<tm4> mjunx: beryl runs fine, ive just not found anyone with a radeon that has got it running as smooth as gnome without beryl
<Xenguy> bulmer: you know about seveas repo, right?
<naknomik> mjunx: martalli: how do I remove all gnome programs without breaking my install and get KDE?
<rbil> tm4: not finding it runs particularly slow, but have found that FireFox is pretty buggy running under Edgy compared to the version that runs under Dapper
<ohir> omegacenti what is your /media/sda1 partition?
<gesus> hello... i used to be able to play music and watch tv via my computer (tv out and audio out into amplifier then into tv) when i had windows xp.  now with ubuntu i can do neither.. for why?
<bulmer> Xenguy: its not a show stopper for me, its just nice to have it working though
<dabaR> naknomik: the aptitude is good to use for such installations, cause it keeps track of which packages are installed with which package, so kubuntu-desktop will pull many other packages as dependencies. Then after you decide you like gnome better, you can just sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop, and it will remove everything that was installed with it. That way you do not have to track down packages.
<omegacenti> Toma-: Where is my home folder located in relation to everything that is known as the labyrinth of linux way of displaying trees.
<Toma-> omegacenti: did you click "Empty Trash Bin" or did you delete it by some other means?
<erisco> preaction, it is not hosting, this is someone else's server
<martalli> I think you install kubuntu-desktop ("sudu apt-get kubuntu-desktop)
<dabaR> gesus: cause you did not set it up.
<tm4> rbil: do you suggest a down-grade?
<omegacenti> ohir: Unfortunately its a virus partition called Windows XP.
<bulmer> Xenguy: already have downloaded stuff from his link
<Toma-> omegacenti: its in /home
<erisco> preaction, I am running website updates on it.. I know it is burtal.. but
<martalli> Then you can remove the ubuntu-desktop
<erisco> preaction, brutal*
<Xenguy> bulmer: yes it is (though there is an annoying windows incompatibility with cygwin as I found out)
<martalli> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<omegacenti> Toma-: And /home is where exactly?
<Xenguy> bulmer: good
<preaction> erisco: so you're not paying for it, you don't administrate it, and you can't have anyone install a proper SSH or FTP daemon on it?
<bruenig> you can remove the ubuntu-desktop whenever you want, it is just a meta package
<rbil> tm4: not sure? I'm hoping that a future version will iron out whatever causes FF to crash so often
<omegacenti> Toma-: I mean, physically on my harddrive.
<Stihl026> I gave up on people a long time ago your help for newbie is junk
<gesus> dabaR, where do i set it up though? i thought audio/video out where just always on?
<Stihl026> ban me
<naknomik> aah! ok.. martalli: is there a difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<martalli> Personally, I think removing whole desktops is a little dicey, even for a debian based distro like ubuntu
<rbil> tm4: it might be Edgy itself
<Toma-> omegacenti: oh... probably somewhere around the middle???
<ohir> Toma- omegacenti has one linux partitiom, sda4 which is /
<omegacenti> Toma-: Sweet! Wheres the cream filling?
<bruenig> martalli, it doesn't remove the whole desktop, it is a meta package
<bulmer> Xenguy am very close to get it connected..just something about the user not authenticated right
<martalli> Some people claim aptitude is better than apt-get
<tehquickness> How hard is it to collapse all the mp3s of one folder with sub foldrs into just one folder???? This is really starting to get on my nerves!
<dabaR> gesus: maybe you can search for "tv ubuntu" on google
<tm4> rbil: i've notice that firefox, thunderbird, and songbird all run a bit sluggish in comparison to the rest of the apps on edgy. i know that mozilla is all bout their xul ui system and i cant help but wonder if that causes issues
<Toma-> ohir: o rly? im looking at his pastbin too.
<bruenig> tehquickness, what are you trying to do?
<jake_> hi everybody im new to ubuntu, can i use the beryl window manager on my savage s3 graphics?
<mjunx> tehquickness, you can use amarok to move your audio files around
<ok_kid> Mortalli: are you still there?
<martalli> naknomik - betetr as in beter at resolving dependencies (sorry to not make that clear)
<tehquickness> I have a bunch of mp3s in a bunch of sub folders, I just wnat them to be under one folder
<ohir> omegacenti I think that you has 'everything' installed and 6G partition is too small for it.
<martalli> ok_kid - yeah but I should probably head hoem soon
<Xenguy> bulmer: /etc/ssh/sshd_config may need to be configured
<martalli> ok_kid - Did it work?
<bulmer> jake_: it has to be able to do 3-d rendering, which a savage i dont think it can..
<tehquickness> Maybe I will try amrok
<stiv2k> can i set my ubuntu server to periodically update its package repositories
<Xenguy> bulmer: google all errors you get
<ok_kid> you helped me, and i was able to resolve the problem...
<omegacenti> Toma-: WHat I dont get is that / is just one partition on my hardrive, and my hardrive should be the root of all trees, yet somehow you can follow Root, the root of linux, to a branch labelled devices... to find the hardrive its running off of!
<ok_kid> just wanted to thank you
<mjunx> stiv2k, of course, via crontab
<martalli> ok_kid - great!
<bulmer> Xenguy: i see the connect attempt on my logs..
<erisco> preaction, noppers.
<naknomik> dabaR: martalli: I ran sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and it complains couldn't find any package like that... or some such.
<martalli> ok_kids - you are very welcome
<irunwithscissors> so nunqn
<OMGLAZERS> Can anyone help me in properly using the tar command to back up my root filesystem? Just not sure on exactly how to use it and I don't want to mess it up
<ok_kid> i used the editor, and it said an error occrured but the file was changed anyway
<preaction> omegacenti: / is not a partition on your hard drive, / is the root directory
<stiv2k> mjunx: is it safe/secure/recommended ?
<ok_kid> so it is booting up the way i wanted now.
<Xenguy> bulmer: google all errors, you will get information you need
<ok_kid> thanks a lot
<mjunx> stiv2k, only if you're using dapper I guess
<mjunx> or debian stable ;)
<omegacenti> preaction: And the confusion has has drifted in with a cold wet feeeling...
<stiv2k> mjunx: im using edgy
<martalli> naknomik - that sounds strange since I am looking at it in my synaptic window
<bulmer> Xenguy okee
<ok_kid> i dont study programming any more so i mostly learn by trial and error...
<dabaR> naknomik: serious? weird. show your /etc/apt/sources.list file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, please
<mjunx> I wouldn't recommend doing it on a production server that has to have maximal uptime
<Toma-> omegacenti: think of / as the start of everything. you drives are mounted at a specific point on the drive (/media) just to have some consistency.
<ok_kid> i have tried some Linux several times, but always got frustrated.
<preaction> omegacenti: it's just an organizational tool. in BSD-land it gets far worse, they advocate a different "disklabel" for /boot, /usr, /home, /tmp, /var, and swap
<stiv2k> mjunx: its more like an experimental box in my closet that i use to learn stuff
<tm4> mjunx: are you running the latest beryl from svn or the latest stable (assuming you've got a radeon and oss driver)?
<stiv2k> mjunx: and to crunch for SETI
<ok_kid> i am doing better with this Ubuntu, than with some of the others i tried.
<martalli> ok_kid - no problem, I'm not a programmer, I am a doctor, so I am sure you can learn this stuff over time too
<Xenguy> bulmer: example: I needed this for things to work: nx@127.0.0.1
<preaction> omegacenti: there's just a disk that's mounted at "/"
<jake_> bulmer: how can i know that my graphics dont do 3d graphics rendering?
<Xenguy> bulmer: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<omegacenti> okay, then If I just emptied 2.3 gigs of stuff out of my trashbin... then shouldn't I have 2.3 gigs of free space on sda4?
<mjunx> tm4, I've got an intel and nvidia card, but I was wondering because you might be better off with the radeon driver
<xexos> so like
<mjunx> stiv2k, then you should be alright
<bulmer> Xenguy: whats the line that requires that?
<dabaR> omegacenti: unless you have /home on a diff partition
<preaction> omegacenti: depends on the tool you use. df won't show it because they aren't "free" as so much as they are "available to be written over"
<Xenguy> bulmer: sorry, I meant 'AllowUsers' in that file
<ok_kid> i would like to be able to rip cd using the lame incoder to my library, but i have not been able to get my program to even recognized the cd in the drawer.
<tm4> mjunx: definitely not - i've been down that road before and that road took me off the edge of a cliff face first ;)
<Toma-> omegacenti: yep. unless its in some other hidden trash directory in your home folder
<bulmer> jake_: read on the user manual of your video card?
<naknomik> martalli: where is the sources.list file ?
<martalli> ok_kid - if you ran the editor from the command line it will spit out all sorts of debug info to the command line.  You can safely ignore that almost all the time
<Xenguy> bulmer:  if you use 'AllowUsers' directive in /etc/ssh/sshd_config...
<mjunx> naknomik, in /etc/apt/
<sgentry6> tehquickness: do you have csh?
<omegacenti> Toma-: That would be what I would call.. Evil.
<xexos> i got those nvidia drivers like i was told to, and followed all of the instructuions, but now i cant even use it, its gives me this funky x server failed to start crap
<Xenguy> bulmer: then I needed that configured for access to work
<ok_kid> ok
<martalli> naknomik /etc/apt
<martalli> mjunx ya beat me to it lol
<ohir> omegacenti do: du -h /*
<omegacenti> preaction: Wow, the level of confusion your magic words incite... astounding! :)
<omegacenti> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<palbuddy> help a newbie!  I'm trying to play .mp3s on a hard drive I used to use for windows. xp, how in linux ubuntu ultimate to I access it?
<mjunx> or in internet terms, martalli, that's "efb"
<tehquickness> what is csh?
<bulmer> Xenguy: thats the problem the tutorials i/'ve seen does not say if you need an nx user added to /etc/passwd or nx user is some kind of virtual user
<mjunx> !codecs | palbuddy
<ubotu> palbuddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ok_kid> just watching the chat....it is interesting
<Xenguy> bulmer: that's an example of the largely undocumented stuff that annoys
<preaction> omegacenti: apologies, you learn the jargon as you go alone, i promise.
<ohir> omegacenti do: after some time it will print you sizes of directories under /
<tehquickness> I can download it
<mjunx> ok_kid, I can hardly keep up ;P
<jimmygoon> palbuddy: didn't we mount your HD last night?
<Toma-> omegacenti: sorry dood. ive got to go
<ok_kid> in the mid 80's i was an IBM programmer. but since these micros came out i have not had much experience.
<palbuddy> it didn't work jimmygoon
<tehquickness> I can install it
<jimmygoon> mjunx, If I remember right, he needs help mounting
<Xenguy> bulmer: I don't think you need to worry about that stuff, just /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<omegacenti> Toma-: Thankyou Toma. Won't forget it. :)
<palbuddy> yes I do! jimmy
<preaction> omegacenti: basically thus, the space isn't Empty, but if something needs the space it can use it.
<dabaR> ok_kid: wow
<Toma-> omegacenti: no probs! good luck with it :)
<naknomik> martalli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9364/
<ok_kid> the technology is going to fast for anyone, but God to keep up!
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, goto your terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" this will list your partitions... then paste bin it for me
<ohir> omegacenti if (as I suppose) your /usr is around 4,5G you just have too small partition and too much progs installed
<omegacenti> Toma-: You're on my notify list. :)
<jimmygoon> !paste | palbuddy
<ubotu> palbuddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<martalli> tehquickness - csh is an older shell used in linux instead of bash (Bourne again shell) ir the dash used these days
<xexos> so, i got those nvidia drivers like i was told to, and followed all of the instructuions, but now i cant even use it, its gives me this funky x server failed to start crap
<palbuddy> okay one sec here
<bulmer> Xenguy off course one has to, otherwise the AllowUsers in sshd.conf will not allow it in
<ok_kid> with IBM we learned COBOL, Assembler, and IBM CICS, but that is about all.
<omegacenti> ohir: I just got done deleting mpegs arond 2.3gigs from /home.. so....
<ok_kid> i am not sure any of them are even used anymore.
<Xenguy> bulmer: that's the idea, yes
<bulmer> ok_kid: you forgot fortran
<omegacenti> ohir:  Like... less than 7 minutes ago.
<tehquickness> martalli: how will csh help me?
<ok_kid> we did not use that, but i know what it is: Formula Translator
<rbil> xexos: post the error messages to pastebin and someone should be able to help you
<sgentry6> tehquickness: sorry, I didn't see your response, I'm moving back and forth between my ubuntu box and my windows box
<Xenguy> bulmer: also 'nx@whateverIPwantsin' is needed
<martalli> naknomik - I think your sources.list file is fine for downloading kubuntu-desktop
<tehquickness> sgentry: I am open to anyhting at this point
<sgentry6> tehquickness: I can give ya a quick command line to move all those mp3s to one folder in csh
<omegacenti> ohir: I ran du -h /* it just printed out a huge list of files with numbers (guessing sizes) next to them.
<ohir> omegacenti empty "Trashbin", close any unused app
<sgentry6> tehquickness: I can't script for crap in bach
<martalli> naknomik - try sudo aptitude update" first
<sgentry6> bash
<ohir> omegacenti then jesck with df -h again
<bulmer> Xenguy: okay..i'll look it up later
<martalli> tehquickness - I don't really know, unless you want to kick it like its 1989
<tehquickness> sgentry6: ok well lets do that
<ok_kid> Linux is based on Unix, and Unix came out of Berkley, didn't it?
<Xenguy> bulmer: good luck
<palbuddy> okay I just pasted it
<xexos> rbil: ill try
<ok_kid> around 1969....
<bulmer> Xenguy: thanks..
<Xenguy> ok_kid: so did LSD :p
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, I need the link to it...
<Xenguy> bulmer: yw
<omegacenti> ohir: One second, I sudo's du -h /* just now.
<martalli> sgentry6 - can't do it in bash oir dash?
<omegacenti> sudo'd *
<palbuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9365/
<martalli> ok_kid Unix came out of the Bell Labs
<sgentry6> martalli: I'm pretty much worthless in bash :)
<palbuddy> the 100 gig is what I installed ubuntu to] 
<ok_kid> LSD was much earlier than that....Timothy Leary was already in prison by then!
<Xenguy> ok_kid: coincidence?  I think not!
<rainwalker> How do I set/change a sound to be played when I plug in a device?
<sgentry6> Im all up in the bash guide when I have to do any bash scripting
<dabaR> ok_kid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<Xenguy> ok_kid: hehe
<tehquickness> what is the line to do that?
<ok_kid> but Berkley is know for their drugs, and their programming.
<omegacenti> Okay... screw it... If I run Gparted right now and divert some free space from my windows partition, that won't screw up anything will it?
<martalli> ok_kid - uc berkely reqrote unix bit by bit until it was completey rewritten...they then released that onder the so-called "bsd" license
<Xenguy>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSD
<bruenig> tehquickness, did you figure it out yet, I think, I figured out a way
<jimmygoon> ok palbuddy I want you to type 2 commands: "sudo mkdir -p /media/windows-stuff"  then "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff"
<dabaR> LSD, BSD
<Xenguy> aha!
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, tell me how that goes
<palbuddy> okay one sec here jimmy
<martalli> sgenbtry - same here - I have my first bash script posted on my wall lol
<omegacenti> ohir: Okay... screw it... If I run Gparted right now and divert some free space from my windows partition, that won't screw up anything will it?
<tehquickness> No solution yet, I think we are trying to go old school and use a csh script
<pavs> BSD was based on LSD? :)
<ok_kid> Berkley Software Distro....yea a cousing of mine is an ISP and he uses it....he likes it!
<bruenig> tehquickness, I figured out a small line in bash
<mjunx> BSD was made under the influence of LSD ;P
<Xenguy> tehquickness: oh gawd, not the csh script
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, thats always risky to some degree  --- resizing ntfs partitions all willynilly is at least...
<tehquickness> hahaha
<ok_kid> sorry. "cousin" mispelling
<Xenguy> mjunx: yeah mon
<palbuddy> mount: special device /dev/hdbl does not exist
<bulmer> well Haight and Ashbury still exist probably not much different  from earlier years
<omegacenti> jimmygoon: Got a different solution?
<palbuddy> that's the message I get jimmy
<tehquickness> I am desperate  here lol
<martalli> omagecenti - you need to have the entire physical disk unmounted usually to resize partitions.
<ohir> omegacenti don't think that you can resize partition and keep its content intact
<bruenig> tehquickness, here is what you do. cd into the master directory that has all the subdirectories and stuff in it, and do this mv $(find . | grep mp3) /path/to/new/directory
<jimmygoon> omega: find out whats taking up so much space :S
<martalli> Use the gparted livecd for best results IMHO
<Xenguy> tehquickness: whatever works :-)
<tehquickness> ooo sneaky bruenig
<user01> how do i upgrade to gaim 2.0.0beta6?
<jimmygoon> SysRescCd ... google it... its the best disc to have at all times
<omegacenti> ohir: I did JUST that with the 6.10 ubuntu CD. And my windows partition worked great ever since. That is how I am chatting with you all right now in a linux partition because of the efforts of qtparted.
<bruenig> tehquickness, or cp I guess if you don't want to mess up the structure of what you have
<sgentry6> if anyone can convert the to bash feel free: in csh I would do: "foreach f in (`find /path/to/many/mp3s -name '*.mp3'`)" then on the next line "mv $f where/I/want/them/all"
<ohir> omegacenti do backup then get a windows tool tahat will preserve your win part
<sgentry6> then on the last line end
<dabaR> tehquickness: are they all under one dir, then many dirs, then files in those dirs, or is there more levels?
<sgentry6> I'm sure there is a better way to do that
<sgentry6> but, that is my quick and dirty way
<ok_kid> i remember hearing of an interview at Haight and Ashbury street, of a hippy in the 60's. the interviewer asked what the hippy stood for.
<omegacenti> ohir: But qtparted obviously did conserver my windows partition.
<tehquickness> it would be like /music/artist/song   ---->>    /music/song
<ok_kid> he said, you should be able to look at me and tell that i am anti establishment.....his clothes, etc.
<dabaR> tehquickness: so itunes style?
<palbuddy> any ideas jimmy?
<ohir> omegacenti ok :) I said I don't think so, better safe than sorry.
<bruenig> tehquickness, did that work?
<martalli> sgentry6 - just out of curiosity - when did you first gaze upon POSIX and what OS was it?
<user01> the gaim people said my problem is fixed in the beta6 release
<omegacenti> ohir: If I've done it once, shouldn't it work again?
<naknomik> martalli: now the update manager has started and is downloading some 139 packages, so I've to wait till it finishes.
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, give me a sec I missed your msg about
<jimmygoon> above*
<tehquickness> hmm cose
<palbuddy> mount: special device /dev/hdbl does not exist
<palbuddy> that was the message I got
<tehquickness> it is breaking the songs up because of the spaces in the names
<user01> is there a ubuntu package for beta6?
<tehquickness> stupid song names
<martalli> for me it was berkely unix in 1989 and it was the inimatible csh
<ohir> omegacenti I am not a windows guru, never had a dual OS box
<bruenig> tehquickness, oh, need some xargs it appears
<tehquickness> yeah
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, that is /dev/hdb1 as is 'h' 'd' 'b' ONE
<tehquickness> this is a tough one
<martalli> naknomik congrats, you are headed for that shining city on a hill that is KDE
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, copy/paste for best results ;)
<tehquickness> I have gotten close
<sgentry6> martalli: I just graduated college last may :)
<omegacenti> Also, somethins real bad wrong were I burn CD's.. I inserted a blank CD into drive, tried burning CD, and I got nothing, not even a notifcation message of failiure. Any suggestions?
<palbuddy> okay :) brb
<ohir> omegacenti likely you did an _empty_ space for linux partition
<naknomik> I started my UNIX journey with SCO UNIX with System V Release 3.2!! Don't laugh
<omegacenti> ohir: Sorry, could you elborate on that?
<martalli> sgentry6 - then where did you run accross csh?
<omegacenti> elaborate*
<tehquickness> I will be amazed once we solve this.
<edifice_melody> Question: After a strange failed install of OSS-Linux drivers for an m-audio midi controller...I cannot attempt reinstall and update icon is staying active and clicking it the progress bar reaches full then it just closes, whats going on?
<omegacenti> ohir: There should be no problems about adding space to the linux partition though right?
<sgentry6> martalli: all of our programming in college (after my freshman year) was done in linux.  The schools servers defaulted to csh
* naknomik feels old now! College is a distant memory.
<martalli> tehquickness - are they scattered like easter eggs, or could you do it with the gui filemanager, too?
<tehquickness> I have been trying the file manager but there are alot and so it would take a long time to click in and out of all the files
<sgentry6> martalli: it just so happened that led me to a job doing linux programming, and it just so happened that their build environment was in csh
<ohir> omegacenti as far as I know, can be a problem. But I can be wrong, I am console folk.
<martalli> sgentry6 - glas to hear they are using linux for teaching.  My cousin just finished at Iowa State last year and seemed to have barely have heeard of linux
<mjunx> as if there weren't enough chatting in here without the socialising >_>
<tehquickness> It is like 300 is mp3s, and 40 or 50 folders
<palbuddy> heh sorry how do you copy and paste in xchat?
<martalli> s/glas/glad
<mjunx> palbuddy, select the text and middle click
<kelsin> tehquickness: for i in */*; do echo cp \"$i\" \"`basename $i`\"; done
<jimmygoon> palbuddy: select the text and hit CTRL+C -- to paste in terminal you have to right click and choose "PASE"
<kelsin> tehquickness: maybe change */* to */*.mp3
<omegacenti> ohir: Is there something wrong with graphical inputs? I do not understand such opposition. At least have applications that have a console part and a gui part... is that too much to ask?
<sgentry6> martalli: I can't function without the good old vim any longer.  I honestly get lost in a IDE
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, "paste**"
<rbil> tehquickness: what are u trying to do?
<palbuddy> any keyboard shortcut? I have a 2 button mouse and a mousewheel?
<kelsin> tehquickness: that will output the copy commands so you can check it, then save the output and run it, or change that to actually do it
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, CTRL+C
<martalli> lol - never do any programming, although I would like to bang out some simple things for my PDA, but i just don't have the time
<palbuddy> that's what I thought] 
<palbuddy> ctrl v for paste?
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, no ... paste doesn't work like that in terminal
<palbuddy> even in terminal?
<palbuddy> oh
<ohir> omegacenti nothing wrong, but I don't know gui tools enough to tell you if they can _resize_ partitions on dual OS disk.
<Xenguy> palbuddy: that is d0ze-speak
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, You have to right-click and CHOOSE paste from the menu in Gnome-terminal
<palbuddy> yea yeah I'm converting
<palbuddy> ;)
<alex__> hello all
<mjunx> palbuddy, click both buttons at the same time
<Xenguy> palbuddy: hehe
<martalli> palbuddy - in the terminal try "SHIFT-INSERT"
<tehquickness> Simply put, I have /music/artist/song and i am trying to get it to /music/songs
<Xenguy> yes
<mjunx> you can probably do ctrl-shift-v for paste I think
<mjunx> or, if you were using vi keybindings, Esc p
<mjunx> which is a useful thing I just discovered today (in zsh at least)
<kelsin> tehquickness: for i in */*.mp3; do echo cp \"$i\" \"`basename $i`\"; done
<martalli> i just tried shift-insert and that worked too.  shift-insert even works in basic terinals like rxvt or whatnot\
<jimmygoon> palbuddy,  Ctrl+Shift+v works for me to paste in terminal
<kelsin> tehquickness: that should be very close, save that output and check it, then run it
<edifice_melody> what do I do when a .deb package fails to install and sudo apt-get upgrade outputs this E: The package oss-linux needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kelsin> tehquickness: (from the /music dir)
<shido> why does Python asks me for a password everytime i start up Gajim?
<ohir> omegacenti even if these tools can, I wuld do full backup before fiddling with partitions.
<palbuddy> okay
<dabaR> shido: does it darken the screen?
<palbuddy> well it did nothing
<palbuddy> no password nothing
<shido> no dabaR
<martalli> mjunx -- OMG vi - go for the light - choose nano
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, so it was "successful"?
<martalli> mjunx - j/k
<mjunx> I'm a vi-junkie
<shido> dabaR i just have to type my password everytime i startup gajim..its kinda annoying
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, look at your desktop... do you see a new "drive icon"....??
<mjunx> hehe
<Xenguy> martalli: I cringe whenever I read comments like that...
<mjunx> I might've learnt emacs instead, but I just have a bad memory (and I don't remember there being an emacstutor program)
<Xenguy> martalli: it's like saying, an elephant gun???? Use this pea-shooter instead!
<tehquickness> kelsin, this giving things like this basename: extra operand `Massacre'
<tehquickness> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<tehquickness> cp "50 Cent/The Massacre (Edited)" ""
<tehquickness> basename: extra operand `Advisory)'
<tehquickness> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<Xenguy> mjunx: there is a tutorial or something
<kelsin> mjunx: ctrl-h t gives the tutor
<omegacenti> ohir: This is the part where I ask, is there an easy way to do a automated back up of a partition with ease of use with something like
<palbuddy> afraid not
<palbuddy> the same icons as before
<omegacenti> ohir: insert next disc and hit enter?
<tehquickness> I think I am just going to break down and do it by hand with the gui
<eauxnguye1> hi I need help. I have searched the forums and docs on this. installed 6.10 on an AMD proc and any app I attempt to install from add/remove returns "....cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<martalli> lol I am a lamer - when I want to edit menu.lst I just want to move letters around
<martalli> Of course, there is the original, the great "ed"
<naknomik> so
<martalli> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<kelsin> tehquickness: you'll have to debug it yourself, it's working for me and all of my music (including japenses characters and tons of long names with spaces)
<eck> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xenguy> martalli: sure it works in the short run, but in the longrun, real *nix users learn vi(m)
<martalli> I was caught in its clutches in the days past myself
<ohir> omegacenti there are such (gui) tools but they need some knowledge
<mjunx> hmm, that seems hard to find out on my own lol
<naknomik> how do I get my wireless working?
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, more terminal stuff
<rbil> tehquickness: you could probably just do a search in Nautilus for the mp3s and it'll display them all. Then highlight them all and drag them to where u want them :-)
<Xenguy> martalli: sure I'm biased, I'm damn good with vi(m) now ;-)
<martalli> xenguy - back in the day I actually preferred emacs
<tehquickness> I am suprised that something like find -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp would not work
<palbuddy> okay
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, type "cd /media/windows*"
<K3nto> omegacenti: can you only use a theme/skin for the playing screen and not the menus?
<martalli> but that was before I had seen POSIX ith a gui desktop
<K3nto> omegacenti: in rickbox i mean
<martalli> 1989 and the like lol
<Xenguy> martalli: emacs has respect from here, but it is not *always* installed on any given system
<omegacenti> ohir: Which applications are those.. I have times to read the howto's.. Knowledge only comes from patience.
<martalli> xenguy - right you are
<Xenguy> martalli: vi is *always* there
<palbuddy> okay now I have a subdirectory (is that term right?)
<mjunx> I like ed
<Xenguy> mjunx: haha
<mjunx> you can write a script to write a file
<ohir> omegacenti and you don't have enough space for backup
<mjunx> it's awesome
<martalli> xenguy - no vi on puppy linux.  I was shocked.
<xexos> so, i got those nvidia drivers like i was told to, and followed all of the instructuions, but now i cant even use it, its gives me this funky x server failed to start crap
<eck> editor wars are _definitely_ for #ubuntu-offtopic
<eauxnguye1> vi = good
<Xenguy> martalli: they are wrong :P
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, sure.... type "ls" as in LS but lowercase
<omegacenti> ohir: I want to do a DVD backup. something akin to ghost.
<martalli> They use something called mp, which actaully worked and marked up the syntax on my menu.lst file
<Xenguy> martalli: it is tradition - you just can't mess with that sometimes ;-)
<mjunx> omegacenti, dd works well for that
<palbuddy> yes I have directories and some files
<omegacenti> mjunx: DD eh?
<omegacenti> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> you can't fit emacs on an embeded system lol
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, google SysRescCd ... It will do wonders for you, including ghost like stuff!
<martalli> xenguy - I won't disagree. Even I can mess around in vi alright for my simple purposes
<mjunx> omegacenti, /bin/dd
<tehquickness> I am going to read up on xargs and try that
<omegacenti> jimmygoon: And the gflood fo information flowed, and it was good.
<kelsin> tehquickness: it should: find -iname "*.mp3" -exec cp {} . \;
<Xenguy> martalli: if you take 3 months or so and just learn it -- then you know real power ;-)
<jimmygoon> omegacenti, huh??
<kelsin> tehquickness: again from the music dir
<ohir> omegacenti for me dd and cdrecord is "ghost", but these are console tools.
<martalli> I think macos comes with vi, too. But they had my trusty old pico (fromt he days of pine)
<mjunx> tehquickness, I was going to suggest that a while back, but I didn't, so do that
<martalli> xenguy lol
<RxDx> what is the command to show text on terminal?
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, do they look like your windows drive????
<RxDx> i want to see /etc/fstab in terminal
<martalli> xenguy - I'm not a programmer
<palbuddy> yes they do!
<palbuddy> though in preatty colors ;)
<omegacenti> I just manned DD and it says its something to convert files... wth?
<sgentry6> Rxdx: cat or more
<tehquickness> do I start i the the target dir or the master dir?
<xexos> anyone?
<eauxnguye1> or use vi for 7 years as a lamer like me
<Xenguy> martalli: I'll shutup now, cos I know I'm starting to sound like a vim bigot ;-)
<RxDx> sgentry6, thanks
<mjunx> RxDx, cat /etc/fstab
<mjunx> or use less
<mjunx> less > more
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, good - now we need to get it into something called the FSTAB that way it will load on boot
<ohir> omegacenti and now I cant remotely give you all switches it needs to do backup straight to dvd
<RxDx> mjunx, thanks
<jimmygoon> unfortunately I don't remember how to do that... soo.....
<palbuddy> okay how do I do that?
<omegacenti> ohir: eh?
<martalli> xenguy -  you can be a vi/vim booster as long as I can hold on to my simple nano lol
<mjunx> palbuddy, do what?
<mjunx> this chat moves too fast
<palbuddy> sorry talking to jimmy
<jimmygoon> Can someone please help palbuddy insert this command "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff" into his fstab???? I don't remmeber how to
<mjunx> ok
<palbuddy> asking how to get into fstab
<tehquickness> sorry I see missed your second comment
<mjunx> oh
<Xenguy> martalli: whatever works my friend - that is always my motto
<Xenguy> mjunx: ignore some people :-)
<kelsin> tehquickness: it should: find -iname "*.mp3" -execdir cp {} . \;
<kelsin> tehquickness: you might need the execdir like someone else mentioned
<omegacenti> jimmygoon: Oooo.. pretty --> SysRescCd
<mjunx> put: /dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff ntfs defaults 0 2
<palbuddy> is that for me mjunx?
<martalli> xenguy - someone will come along and start singing for kate, then emacs, then gedit, then....th3e world will come to an end
<mjunx> yeah
<jimmygoon> mjunx: you will need to walk though the insert process and what not
<mjunx> well, as long as it's ntfs
<mjunx> okay
<jimmygoon> mjnux: it is ntfs
<mjunx> sudo -s
<palbuddy> I put that in termanal?
<ohir> omegacenti your windows partition is ntfs mounted read-only? likely
<mjunx> echo "that stuff I said" >>/etc/fstab
<Xenguy> martalli: then they will suddently lose their X one day, and I will win :P
<martalli> latter all - im headed home
<tehquickness> sweet! its working
<xexos> so, i got those nvidia drivers like i was told to, and followed all of the instructions, and then restarted x server. now i cant even use it, its gives me this funky x server failed to start crap. Theres nothing that says anything useful in the error messages
<mngrif> i have a nfs mount that's giving me some issues: ls: reading directory /home-thc/: Input/output error
<mjunx> okay, palbuddy, here's what to do
<pascutti> can anyone tell me the diference between kubuntu-cd and kubuntu-dvd ?? is the dvd live too? what it's inside?
<tehquickness> You know what. I think I tried that earlier and it was working but it doesnt output anyhting till its done so I just thought it was doing nothing
<palbuddy> okay
<mngrif> i've restarted everything involved and still no go
<mjunx> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<ohir> omegacenti have you any old 8G disk dusting in bottom drawer?
<martalli> xenguy - in any case, people should have some cli tools available - I would always recommend a knowledge of lynx and epic for when you kil  your X
<mjunx> at the bottom of the file, add the line I gave you earlier
<mjunx> save
<palbuddy> okay one sec
<naknomik> I have 512MB ram, would KDE run fine on that?
<mjunx> then do "sudo mount -a" in the terminal and you're done
<mjunx> naknomik, yes
<omegacenti> ohir: Maybe, but again, this is a laptop.. Hooking up a Hard drive would prove to be painful.
<Xenguy> martalli: exactly - if you don't know at least one non-X text editor, then you are, frankly, a fool...
<tehquickness> You guys are awesome, again this is why i love linux because of the community.
<ohir> omegacenti usb?
<Xenguy> martalli: and what about editing over SSH connections?
<omegacenti> ohir: None.
<mjunx> tehquickness, your nick also describes this channel >.<
<palbuddy> okay saved
<tehquickness> haha
<mjunx> Xenguy, ever heard of VNC? lol
<ohir> omegacenti any other box nearby?
<xexos> anyone want to help me >.<
<mjunx> xexos, with what?
<Xenguy> mjunx: sure, but that is major overhead - sometimes 'less is more'
<mjunx> yeah
<mngrif> if you have problems with a CLI text editor, setting up a vnc server would be the most daunting task ever!
<mjunx> which is why I like vim
<omegacenti> ohir:  Its Mute.. I.e. no monitor. No monitor I have access to for 300 miles.
<Xenguy> mjunx: you learn the low-level stuff, and you are set
<mjunx> right
<tehquickness> mjunx: this is my last nerdy remmant from high school lan parties every other weeks lol
<xexos> mjunx: so, i got those nvidia drivers like i was told to, and followed all of the instructions, and then restarted x server. now i cant even use it, its gives me this funky x server failed to start crap. Theres nothing that says anything useful in the error messages
<naknomik> for light editing I use vim, but for code development, nothing beats a well configured emacs.
<mjunx> xexos, check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<palbuddy> okay mjunx after all of that, where are the files at in file browser?
<mjunx> palbuddy, which files?
<xexos> mjunx: how? (im a noob)
<mjunx> and in which file browser?
<palbuddy> well, after I did all of that in terminal, I was hoping I could play .mp3s from that drive
<omegacenti> jimmygoon|afk: dang.. AFK.
<palbuddy> mjunx
<Xenguy> naknomik: now you begin the religious wars :-)
<mjunx> xexos, open gedit, file -> open and find /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eauxnguye1> Can anyone help me with this "cannot be installed on your computer type" error?
<mjunx> palbuddy, it depends on where you said to put them, I don't remember what command you used
<subopt> Where do i find the latest Feisty, including the Alternate CD?
<xexos> mjunx: once i log in, i get failed to start x server... then some blinking _
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: for what program?
<mjunx> oh yeah, sorry
<ohir> omegacenti. So far I see one possible way to keep your data (almost) safe. Reboot to windows, install something that can read ext3 partition (afair winrar/windowscommander and like progs have plugins for reading ext3)
<mjunx> xexos, log in via that terminal (or press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to the login screen to do so)
<eauxnguye1> just about any app using the add remove on 6.10 an AMD system
<mngrif> ohir: omegacenti: ext2ifs is a driver that will read ext2
<rhys> whoa. gnome xchat? wtf
<eauxnguye1> gnucash, wine, xchat
<mjunx> xexos, then run "grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<naknomik> Is there a date set for next ubuntu release?
<ohir> omegacenti then get your data on that big win partition archived to .rar
<sgentry6> if I had a dollar for each driver I've tried to get this dang wireless card working, well let's just say I would not go to work tomorrow
<Joshooa> How come when i first install Ubuntu, my wireless card doesn't work, but on the site it says it works "out of the box"?
<mjunx> sgentry6, is it a broadcom card?
<mjunx> Joshooa, is it a broadcom card?
<pabst^afk> anyone running ubuntu on a Lenovo laptop?
<palbuddy> okay I think I found them mjunx but it says I don't have the necessary permission to open that folder
<ohir> omegacenti then you may play with resizing
<Xenguy> pabst: are you?
<jlaustill> can anybody in here help me with a keyboard layout issue?
<dougie> wth is lenovo?
<mjunx> palbuddy, you might want to run "sudo chown yourname:yourname *.mp3" in that folder
<pabst> Xenguy: no, but i was hoping to be
<palbuddy> which is wierd because I only have myself on this computer
<Xenguy> dougie: used to be thinkpad
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: check your sources.list
<jimmygoon|afk> I'm back omegacenti - though I cn't seem to change my nick back
<dougie> ohhh
<nalioth> Joshooa: you need to open your network properties and turn it on
<palbuddy> okay one sec here
<mjunx> dougie, thinkpad
<dougie> ibm lol
<rhys> so whats with network manager not connecting to non wpa networks/
<sgentry6> mjunx: it's a realtex 8187 card
<rhys> ?
<mjunx> oh crap efb
<omegacenti> jimmygoon|afk: does that rescue CD have some kind of automated CD/DVD backup system?
<mjunx> rhys, you gotta use wpasupplicant for that
<eauxnguye1> yep checked it here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9307/
<Xenguy> pabst:  I hear there is good hardware support for linux - that is all (and I'm thinking, no pun intended, about buying one myself)
<jimmygoon|afk> mjunx : "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff" into his fstab???? I don't remmeber how to
<Joshooa> It's a linksys
<jimmygoon|afk> omegacenti, I don't know if it can operate with dvd/cd's...
<Joshooa> nalioth: How do I do that?
<sgentry6> what type of filsystem is it jimmygoon|afk?
<eauxnguye1> enabled multiverse etc. this time from the sources gui directly
* Xenguy takes a break...
<mjunx> jimmygoon|afk, I gave him the line to add already
<omegacenti> jimmygoon|afk: Good point.
<jimmygoon|afk> sgentry6, palbuddy's is ntfs I believe
<omegacenti> jimmygoon|afk: lol :)
<tehquickness> mjunx: you are a machine, you must be solving 10 problems right now
<mjunx> : /dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff ntfs defaults 0 2
<rhys> mjunx: no, you are an idiot. network manager supports wpa. it just hast to try to connect at least 3 times to any unsecured network.
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: and uname -r returns what?
<mjunx> tehquickness, yes, it's getting hard
<pabst> Xenguy: good to hear... I ordered two of them with out thinking that my ultimate goal was to run Ubuntu. IBM has been grasping Linux pretty hard, so I would assume they have good support for Linux in general. Ya never know though
<eauxnguye1> ns teh I can just follow this for my responses heh
<mjunx> it's nice to have the highlighting thing in konversation
<Joshooa> nalioth: In Kubuntu right now, all I have to do is go to the terminal and do dhclient, and then it's recognized, but Ubuntu wont do that, and also in Kubuntu, it comes up as ra0
<rhys> :-<
<omegacenti> mjunx: Indeed.
<mjunx> rhys, since when has network-manager supported wpa?
<mjunx> I'm on feisty and it still only supports wep
<Joshooa> I th ink I can see it under wmaster0 or wlan0, but even if I enter the ESSID and WEP code, it wont connect
<slvmchn> omegacenti: how'd it go? did it work
<omegacenti> network-manager supports WPA.
<palbuddy> it is ntfs
<cafuego_> mjunx: feisty wireless is *broken*
<rhys> mjunx: since...a while...
<robb> anyone with a site/suggestions for xp > ubuntu migration? (single PC)
<eauxnguye1> dabaR 2.6.17-11-generic
<omegacenti> slvmchn: Did what work.. so many people have thrown ideas at me I don't know what to do.
<Shadowpillar> question
<omegacenti> slvmchn: What was your suggestion again?
<mjunx> cafuego_, well I'm having fun using it lol
<rhys> robb, google. its big. trust me
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: is it a 64 bit install?
<cafuego_> mjunx: network-manager has supported wpa for well over a year *at least*
<mjunx> o rly?
<cafuego_> yup
<robb> mostly i'm concerned about converting file systems
<mjunx> oh wait, right
<rhys> cafuego_ , have any trouble with unsecured networks though?
<mjunx> network-manager uses wpasupplicant IIRC
<kelsin> mjunx: I've never used wpa, but it's required wpa-supplicant for as long as I can remember using it :)
<omegacenti> mjunx: Mine even shows support for WPA2 (Thank God!)
<eauxnguye1> well the amd isn't 64 bit. Did I manage to install the 64?
<rhys> mjunx: it uses wpa_supplicant.
<mjunx> I just remember knetworkmanager and how that's a wpasupplicant frontend IIRC
<cafuego_> it does WPA2 Enterprise 802.11x radius just dandy, thankyou.
<xexos> mjunx: i got to the terminal, how do i open the file?
<palbuddy> mjunx I get 'permission denied'
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: not likely. Try removing the us. from your cources.list.
<palbuddy> sorry mjunx you are working overtime with us newbies
<mjunx> xexos, via the "less" program
<rhys> cafuego_, what about unsecured?
<mjunx> heh
<mjunx> I'm forgetting whose problem is whose
<xexos> nvm, grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<eauxnguye1> ok thanks much dabaR will do
<Shadowpillar> eauxnguye1: uname -a, if you see x86_64 you installed 64 bit
<cafuego_> rhys: last time I used it with an unsecured network it was fine, until people started stacking access points on top of eachother
<nomasteryoda> lol
<omegacenti> slvmchn: I'm sorry, what was your suggestion again?
<mjunx> xexos, I believe that should give you the errors X is giving
<xexos> k
<palbuddy> mjunx I have the ntfs hard drive that I want to access
<slvmchn> i was just asking if diablo 2 worked
<mjunx> alright, palbuddy
<Shadowpillar> question, why does gnome-screensaver use up 100% cpu when idling? there is no screensaver running btw
<rhys> cafuego_, ive seen some problems with unsecured on 2 machines, both broadcom, and 2 distros. so its not just ubuntu.
<mjunx> have you opened /etc/fstab in gedit?
<omegacenti> slvmchn: heck no.. so many problems right now... now even funny.
<palbuddy> yes that's all done
<rhys> both need to try to connect over 3 times to establish a connection
<Shadowpillar> and it stops doing it when the password unlock screen comes up
<rhys> is there a way to debug network manager?
<Xenguy> pabst: prolly a good bet - let me know if you experience problems will ya?
<mjunx> okay, palbuddy, add this line (without the colon) at the end
<mjunx> : /dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff ntfs defaults 0 2
<rhys> run it in the terminal? whatever nm-applet does? damn guis are nice, until they break.
<palbuddy> okay I have done that already
<omegacenti> slvmchn: And for some reason my sda4 is not telling me about the space I just free space I just freed up on it...
<sgentry6> palbuddy: echo "/dev/hdb1 /media/windows-stuff ntfs defaults 0 2" >> /etc/fstab
<mjunx> saved the file?
<Joshooa> Is there a chance that it just wont work while doing liveCD, and then once I reinstall it will work? Or shouldn't it still work under Live but not save?
<omegacenti> slvmchn: I am so confused XD
<sgentry6> run that in a terminal
<mjunx> sgentry6, you need root for that
<pabst> Xenguy: for sure... Should know in a week or two, they seem to be coming in quick, i just ordered mine today
<mjunx> or sudo tee -a
<sgentry6> sudo -s fixes everything :)
<omegacenti> I am not sure that linux is ready for the mainstream market.. Please don't shoot me for saying it.
<mjunx> well, echo 'blah' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<palbuddy> saved the file
<palbuddy> !
<slvmchn> omegacenti: that's why it's free ;-)
<slvmchn> lol
<Xenguy> pabst: I'll be buying something soon I expect
<omegacenti> slvmchn: Hah. :)
<mjunx> omegacenti, I help people via the command line because I'm familiar with it lol
<jake_> guys where can i download a login themes for ubuntu?
<robb> rhys: my problem is lack of drives of equal capacity for my transfer
<mjunx> jake_, look for "gdm themes"
<mjunx> er, search
<Joshooa> The Mainstream market isn't really computer knowledgable though, they understand point and click, so I agree
<mjunx> or gnome-look.org
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, now run "cat /etc/fstab" and !paste it again so we/I can check it really fast
<omegacenti> mjunx: Then someone willing to help walk me through the use of DD which is supposed to do DVD backups?
<palbuddy> okay one sec
<robb> hm possible solution presented itself (3rd pc i can put hdd in and copy back across network)
<mjunx> oh, do you want like an ISO backup, omegacenti?
<mjunx> or just the files?
<Xenguy> omegacenti: use 'k9copy'
<nomasteryoda> jake_, apt-cache search themes
<nomasteryoda> the applet is there
<rhys> ah. if your using ubuntu, most of you are a tick above mainstream.
<mjunx> jake_, you can go to http://gnome-look.org/ I think
<omegacenti> mjunx: No.. straight to many DVD's with something akin to , "Insert next disc and press enter" for an entire partition.
<nomasteryoda> oh yeah....
<nomasteryoda> we are
<omegacenti> !k9copy
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<robb> think i'll have to schedule a day off to tackle this, maybe monday :)
<mjunx> oh, omegacenti, some good programs include dar (command line, lets you split the files), keep (backup program for kde)
<Shadowpillar> what is dvdshrink anyway?
<robb> btw, ubuntu rocks, such a good distro (and linux in general has come so far in the last few years, it's astounding)
<nomasteryoda> kdar is good too omegacenti
<mjunx> it's a dvd copying program Shadowpillar
<omegacenti> mjunx: Do either of those do automated DVD backup?
<nomasteryoda> the gui front-end
<Xenguy> Shadowpillar: d0ze version of k9copy ;-)
<omegacenti> !kdar
<ubotu> kdar: archive data to disc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<xexos> i did grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and now i can just move around the screen with _ i think its broken
<xexos> n
<jake_> thanx
<mjunx> omegacenti, it's hard to automate dvd backups without someone being there to swap the dvds lol
<omegacenti> Okay, kdar sounds good.
<mjunx> they don't work like tape drives
<cafuego_> rhys: it may depend on the wifi chip too... my broadcom currently doesn't work
<palbuddy> okay I'm sorry what's the url of that pasting thingy?
<mjunx> pastebin.ca palbuddy
<sgentry6> Shadow_mil: dvdshrink is a windows program that let's you srhink a dual layer dvd down to a single layer disc.  It also decrypts the dvd
<palbuddy> or command wahtever
<omegacenti> mjunx: LOL, drr.. but I am here to do it.
<jimmygoon> !paste | palbuddy
<ubotu> palbuddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadowpillar> hey can anyone help me solve why my cpu is getting 100% utilized when idle in breezy?
<omegacenti> mjunx: So do any of  those allow me to swap out many dvds?
<mjunx> maybe you have beagle, Shadowpillar?
<Shadowpillar> gnome-screensaver is using 100% cpu when idle
<rhys> cafuego_ bcm43xx ?
<mjunx> omegacenti, you should check out keep
<cafuego_> rhys: yah
<Shadowpillar> and it's on blank
<jimmygoon> ... "in Breezy"...
<Shadow_mil> sgentry6: ok great
<Shadowpillar> ...
<Xenguy> omegacenti: umm, why would you need to do that actually?
<omegacenti> mjunx: Okay
<omegacenti> !keep
<ubotu> keep: backup system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Shadowpillar> not breezy
<Shadowpillar> dapper
<Shadowpillar> my bad
<rhys> cafuego_. it works like a charm, has for about 6 months
<jimmygoon> ok ;)
<amonkey> is there some way to keep update manager from asking for a password?
<cafuego_> rhys: mine stopped working a month or so ago
<cafuego_> rhys: not tried it since
<Xenguy> amonkey: it needs root privileges
<mjunx> amonkey, don't think so
<tehquickness> amonkey: you wouldnt want to do that
<omegacenti> Xenguy: The purpose is people are telling me it is unsafe to resize my ntfs partition, even though I have done it one the Ubuntu 6.10 CD with qtparted.
<mjunx> security issue really
<eauxnguye1> dabaR - rem'd the us from my sources.list and still getting the same thing. Here's my current sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9368/
<Shadowpillar> mjunx: it doesi t until I move my mouse
<mjunx> UNLESS you make a suid script to run it lol
<Shadowpillar> does it
<rhys> cafuego_ software problem?
<sgentry6> mjunx: don't be giving anyone any ideas, aka me
<amonkey> Xenguy, i was hoping there was some equivlent to editing the sudoers so it could run root-ily without password
<amonkey> mjunx, thanks anyway
<Xenguy> omegacenti: I've lost the thread; ignore me
<mjunx> Shadowpillar, what program is eating up the cpu?
<mjunx> amonkey, you need to look into pam for that
<cafuego_> dunno, probably. feisty and wifi aren't very happy afaik, but then again, the wifi card is a bit bendy, so it might be hardware.
<palbuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9369/
<amonkey> tehquickness, my lappy locks itself quite quickly, it doesn't autoinstall, why wouldn't i?
<Xenguy> amonkey: meh, it is the ubuntu way
<Shadowpillar> mjunx: I think it's gnome-screensaver, I cant be sure
<cafuego_> amonkey: pam has a NOPASSWD option
<mjunx> well, press Ctrl-Esc to see the process list
<sgentry6> Shadowpillar: go to a console window and time top
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: I meant more like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9370/
<sgentry6> whoops type top
* Xenguy recognized impatience, and decides to exit stage left...
<Shadowpillar> mjunx: as it stops after I move the mouse and enter my password
<eauxnguye1> thanks will try that
<Shadowpillar> mjunx: or sometimes when I'm idling I start seeing my cpu getting utilized by 50%
<mjunx> Shadowpillar, then change or disable the screensaver lol
<Shadowpillar> mjunx: it's blank
<palbuddy> did you get the url jimmygoon?
<mjunx> or you could ssh into your computer and run top to monitor it
<Shadowpillar> mjunx: could it be beagle?
<omegacenti> mjunx: It does not seem that keep allows me to backup to DVD.
<jimmygoon> palbuddy: yes.... is that ALL inside that file? even lines 11-14 because they shouldn't be in there
<mjunx> well, beagle runs at niceness 19, so it wouldn't matter if it went to 100% cpu
<palbuddy> lol 11-14 shouldn't be there
<normmac> i've been getting the following error: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<jimmygoon> palbuddy - so they aren't relaly in that file?
<omegacenti> nomasteryoda: kdar seems to be broken in the repository as one of its dependencies cannot be installed.
<mjunx> okay, omegacenti, get ready for several programs to look into
<normmac> and i really can't figure this out
<omegacenti> mjunx: A nice list if you would please lol.
<palbuddy> well that is my failed attempt to try to access paste inside terminal
<satori101> can anyone help me with a wifi problem? just installed edgy on a laptop with a 3945ABG and i'm dropping packets like crazy.
<mjunx> backup-manager, backupninja, cdrw-taper
<jimmygoon> palbuddy, in that case it looks great - now when you reboot it will be mounted, hopefully you will get an icon on your desktop, but if not then just open up the file browser and navigate to /media/windows-stuff!!
<tritoch> is /interfaces the be-all-end-all of network configuration in xubuntu
<mjunx> !ask | satori101
<ubotu> satori101: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<palbuddy> okay jimmy though I still get an access denied when I try now, that's normal?
<mjunx> palbuddy, now run "sudo mount -a" to mount everything
<OMGLAZERS> Does anyone know any file systems that both Linux and Windows can read and write normally w/o plugins?
<tritoch> or is it possible that no matter what i change in /interfaces there's something else overriding it?
<mjunx> oh, you've got permission errors now? crap, hold on
<OMGLAZERS> Aside from FATs perhaps
<mjunx> OMGLAZERS, just vfat
<xyz-abc> Can someone tell me how I can erase a CD-RW?
<mjunx> since windows supports like no filesystem formats
<eauxnguye1> hey nice dabaR apt-get update is actually pulling new stuff.
<mjunx> xyz-abc, using udftools
<mjunx> !udftools | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: udftools: tools for UDF filesystems and DVD/CD-R(W) drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0b3-11 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 248 kB
<xyz-abc> are they in Edgy by default?
<mjunx> nope
<mjunx> in universe
<xyz-abc> damn
<mjunx> oh, you can use k3b I'd assume
<normmac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9373/
<mjunx> which is in kubuntu
<normmac> can anyone help with this error
<xyz-abc> it is?
<satori101> !ask why is my laptop with 3945ABG wifi chip dropping packets with edgy eft?
<xyz-abc> how to i find k3b?
<mjunx> no, just ask us satori101 lol
<mjunx> xyz-abc, in synaptic
<tritoch> he just did
<satori101> that's the question. :)
<xyz-abc> ok thanks
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: great, I sometimes see issues with us.
<omegacenti> !backup-manager
<ubotu> backup-manager: command-line backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-2 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 436 kB
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: prepend a message for me with my nick, please, let me know whether it is fixed.
<palbuddy> okay well I do have to work tommorrow....thank you for your help, I will not give up I might have to annoy you guys later
<sgentry6> mjunx: is there a way in the graphical installer to choose which packages to install (from the live disc), my graphics card isn't supported by the livedvd in console
<palbuddy> thank you again!
<dabaR> eauxnguye1: actually, gtg
<palbuddy> rather be this frustrated then go to vista :)
<mjunx> sgentry6, what do you mean?
<eauxnguye1> dabaR Yes that worked. Thanks so much. I was pulling my hair out on this
<mjunx> sgentry6, what graphics card?
<omegacenti> mjunx: Backup-manager is EXACTLY what I have been looking for.
<sgentry6> mjunx: there are alot of packages that come on the edgy dvd that I'm sure I would like to use without downloading
<mjunx> alright, good, have fun!
<sgentry6> mjunx: its an ati ixp card (eww shuttle box), I know
<mjunx> sgentry6, I'm pretty sure everything but ubiquity installs from the dvd when you install
<mjunx> i.e very sure
<mjunx> well, I'm not experience with ati cards, but what is it you need? the non-free driver?
<sgentry6> mjunx: no, Im not worried about the driver (yet), but things like csh and such were not installed in the base system
<mjunx> so you install them afterwards?
<sgentry6> mjunx: yes, but I would think there would be a way to kind of select which packages you want to install
<mjunx> !slipstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slipstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> And this is where I say screw it... I am going to take the risk and defrag my windows partition and then use qtparted which says its safe to use on ntfs.
<mjunx> oh crap, wrong term
<omegacenti> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<mjunx> omegacenti, you don't need to defrag
<sgentry6> mjunx: this is my first time playing with ubuntu, I game from the gentoo world
<sgentry6> came that is
<satori101> how can i tell if i have the latest driver for my integrated wifi in my laptop?
<mjunx> well, there's a way to make your own install cd/dvd
<omegacenti> mjunx: then the heck with it, I am going to just going to use it.
<mjunx> okay, have fun
<omegacenti> mjunx: is gparted exactly like qtparted?
<mjunx> no, it's stabler
<omegacenti> mjunx: And how do you unmount a hardrive?
<GameJerk> I have an FTP question.  Trying to FTP some files off a hard drive connected via USB.  Am trying to use gFTP 2.0.18 to transfer the files over.  I cannot howerver access the USB HDD partition from inside the program.  it is only showing my root filesystem (using the live distro btw) am a bit of a linux newb so not sure how to move to the USB HDD partition.
<mjunx> umount /wherever/its/mounted/at
<omegacenti> mjunx: Thanks :)
<gesus> hey there when i try to download torrent files BitTorrent (program) always wants to open them, but I want Azureus to do it.  how can i change that?
<mjunx> GameJerk, are you sure you're in root in the file manager?
* sgentry6 just wants to get mythtv up and running :)
<mjunx> gesus, update-alternatives
<mjunx> I think
<mjunx> sgentry6, well check out knoppmyth
<GameJerk> mjunx: i think so yes
<oritemis> Hello guys.
<gesus> mjunx where can i do that?
<mjunx> well, that would be from the console, but I think there's an easier way to do it
<sgentry6> mjunx: I tried it once before, my ide chipset wasn't supported, but it was based off of dapper I believe
<mjunx> are you talking about firefox opening torrents? or gnome in general? or kde?
<mjunx> hmm, I thought knoppix  was based on debian sid
<gesus> mjunx, i think gnome in general?
<GameJerk> mjunx: it says root. has the folders sys, proc, serv etc
<mjunx> GameJerk, look in the media folder then
<oritemis> Ppl, did you saw already a kind of xterm that is almost transparent, except for the white fonts, by this way fiting to the desktop?
<mjunx> oritemis, like half of them?
<GameJerk> mjunx: score!
<mjunx> or any of them with beryl :D
<GameJerk> mjunx: thanks man.  why is it set up like that? very odd
<mjunx> alright, that's like 5 solved problems so far, and like 20 more on the table, damn ;p
<oritemis> mjunx: I saw a very good effect, its backgroun and windows is transparent.
<mjunx> GameJerk, the gnome file open dialogue sucks, everyone knows that
<omegacenti> mjunx: For some reason the resize part on sda1 (my ntfs partition for my windows) is greyed out, any suggestions?
<mase> my gnome theme crashed and now it wont let me change it
<rpc> what would be the easiest method of cutting a traffic on a given interface? so i can cap it to say 5mbit up/down per ip or eth device
<oritemis> are*
<mjunx> oritemis, check out konsole and yakuake, I know they can do transparency
<oritemis> mjunx: but font is white.
<mjunx> and can change the font colours
<oritemis> ok, I will.
<satori101> how can i tell if i have the latest driver for my integrated wifi in my laptop?
<UCNPro_CP> hi...
<oritemis> mjunx: thankyou.
<GameJerk> mjunx im a linux tard.. don't even know what that is
<mjunx> omegacenti, nah, I don't know what to do there
<killermach__> what kernel does ubuntu 6.10 come with?
<OMGLAZERS> MAGIC.
<OMGLAZERS> Woosh!
<GameJerk> ubunjut is nice tho.  gonna throw it on a diff partition so i can play around with it
<mjunx> GameJerk, it's the dialogue box you get when you want to open a file
<mase> I tried to install a gnome theme, it crashed, now the theme selector wont let me change anything, it just freezes, HELP!!!??
<mjunx> and the one in gnome sucks
<rbil> oritemis: u can set the terminal to be transparent in Gnome
<gesus> mjunx, i think i want to change .torrent association in gnome?
<satori101> 6.10 kernel = 2.16.17-10 i think?
<UCNPro_CP> in need of serious support, for a recent microsoft junkie, who wished to redeem himself, but crashed as soon as he took off...
<mjunx> man, I'm not sure on how to do that, gesus, I'm a kde guy :>
<oritemis> rbil: can be done but the fonts?
<mjunx> satori101, -11 is latest
<GameJerk> well thank you sir
<GameJerk> IRC saves me yet again
<mjunx> GameJerk, I'd recommend checking out kubuntu as well
<satori101> ah. just checked to see what i had installed.
<gesus> is kde better than gnome?
<GameJerk> mjunx: you deserve a  cookie
<rbil> oritemis: u want the fonts transparent too? how would you read anything?
<satori101> but i haven't updated because i can't connect to the net. :/
<mjunx> in my opinion, yes, but that question starts flamewars, beware ;)
<mase> I tried to install a gnome theme, it crashed, now the theme selector wont let me change anything, it just freezes, HELP!!!??
<GameJerk> mjunx: whats the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<mjunx> kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome
<mjunx> so, the default programs basically
<mjunx> and theme
<GameJerk> i installed xubuntu on an old machine w/ only 128 ram.  worked ok
<gesus> which is prettier?
<mjunx> and xubuntu uses xfce
<Izanbardprince> I much prefer Ubuntu
<witless> hello.  i'm trying to get a Hauppauge WinTV PVR 150 card to work.  if i do this:   mplayer /dev/video0   ...then mplayer actually plays television.  but i can't get any tv player applications to work - they find no input
<mjunx> gesus, totally depends on what you think is pretty
<gesus> i think clouds are pretty
<gesus> :)
<normmac> can anyone help me with this error pleae? perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<satori101> beryl is prettiest.:)
<mjunx> gesus, check both kde-look.org and gnome-look.org for screenshots
<mjunx> beryl works on both desktops, so that's pretty
<gesus> mjunx, ty
<mjunx> normmac, I know that problem!! I can help
<mjunx> run sudo locale-gen
<killermach__> gesus: I see it as do you want fast or options? if you want fast, us xfe (?) or something VERY light, if you want options, use KDE. I like kde and feel somewhat crippled in gnome
<Izanbardprince> KDE seems quite a bit slower on Kubuntu than on most other distros that use it
<GameJerk> mjunx: thanks again man.  You deserve a cookie!
<mase> i find gnome faster than kde..
<mjunx> thanks I guess ;)
<mjunx> gnome is faster because it has a lot less features lol
<mase> exactly
<normmac> thanks mjunx i'll try it
<mase> which why its better
<rbil> mjunx: don't u find kde to be much buggier than gnome? that has been my experience.
<oritemis> rbil, no, I want the fonts in full color.
<gesus> what's more popular, gnome or kde (or xfce)?
<mjunx> I don't like suse, though, it's supposed to have good kde support, but by "good kde support" they mean "a version of kde that looks almost but not entirely quite unlike windows"
<mjunx> rbil, not really
<mjunx> gesus, probably kde since it's older
<satori101> how can i tell what driver i'm using for my wifi connection?
<mjunx> but gnome has more distros behind it
<Izanbardprince> my dad and I were talking about that OpenSuse, he's been using it for a while, but wanted on something else when MS made the deal with Novell
<mjunx> so who knows
<Izanbardprince> I went over there and set up Ubuntu for him
<sgentry6> satori101: sudo lshw -C network
<normmac> mjunx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9375/
<mjunx> but kde 4 will have a mac and windows port, so I think I know which desktop will be most popular come this fall ;)
<gesus> mjunx, and is kubuntu the best way to experience kde or are there better o/s for it?
<satori101> ty sgentry6
<sgentry6> satori101: it should show which driver the card is using (if it has one loaded)
<omegacenti> My brain feels like spammed cooked in a pan in the original container... is that bad? And how does this relate to Ubuntu... O_o
<Izanbardprince> KDE 4 won't run on Windows natively
<mjunx> gesus, I don't know really, but you could try using suse
<omegacenti> spam*
<mjunx> Izanbardprince, yes it will
<Izanbardprince> you'd need to run it on top of Cygwin or something right?
<mjunx> because Qt4 gpl is windows native
<mjunx> nope, trolltech to the rescue
<normmac> will someone check this out? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9375/
<normmac> mjunx that didnt' work btw
<mjunx> normmac, locale-gen didn't work?
<normmac> nope
<Izanbardprince> I was going to say, I don't know how useful it would be if you had to run it on Cygwin
<^DeL3e7^> http://i17.tinypic.com/2ds3dqs.png
<mjunx> okay, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Izanbardprince> that would add more overhead than it's worth
<killermach__> anyone running 6.10? what kernel do you have?
<normmac> same error
<mjunx> Izanbardprince, well, this time around, most of kde is being ported to mac and windows (just no kicker, kwin, etc. that's useless for them)
<Izanbardprince> I'm running the one that Ubuntu comes with
<satori101> sgentry6: ran lshw and I got info back regarding my wifi interface, but it doesn't show what driver is driving it.
<mjunx> normmac, then I'm out of ideas :/
<Izanbardprince> I would compile a new one
<sgentry6> ubotuunam: 2.6.17-10
<normmac> damn i dont understand whats wrong
<^DeL3e7^> 2.6.17-11-generic
<Izanbardprince> but I don't want to bust the upgradability by accident
<^DeL3e7^>   /exec -o uname -r
<^DeL3e7^> heh
<Izanbardprince> when Feisty will be out next month anyway
<sgentry6> satori101: my wireless shows the same
<sgentry6> satori101: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<mjunx> Sysinfo for 'vaio': Linux 2.6.20-9-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (1888 bogomips), HD: 60/72GB, RAM: 738/748MB, 154 proc's, 9.4d up
<normmac> can anyone else please try to check out my error i'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9375/
<mjunx> hmm, konversation has a more useful script
<jake_> guys can i do a cube desktop on beryl on my savage s3?
<GameJerk> i also have a corrupted partition.  There any good programs in linux that would be able to recover some files from that partition?
<satori101> sgentry6: 3945ABG in a toshiba m7
<mjunx> GameJerk, fsck
<satori101> sgentry6: it works but i'm dropping packets like crazy.
<satori101> sgentry6: works fine when i'm booted into xp though. :/
<GameJerk> mjunx:  i read that wrong and though u were cussing :)
<mjunx> lol
<sgentry6> satori101: does lspci | grep 3945 show anything?
<mjunx> well, that's the idea behind the name
<satori101> sgentry6: yes, it does
<GameJerk> clever little people you linux people are
<sgentry6> satori101: what about lsmod | grep 3945
<rbil> normmac: maybe this will help you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138022
<mjunx> file system consistency checK
<GameJerk> how do i go about getting and installing fsck... remember im using live distro cd still
<satori101> sgentry6: looks like it's loading a kernel module called ipw3945
<omegacenti> I'm going to go disappear for a little bit and see If I can mess with qtparted some more.
<normmac> tryed that rbil
<GameJerk> and i have no idea how to install stuff.  been using the add/remove thing until now
<mjunx> GameJerk, it's installed by default
<mjunx> kinda an important tool, so it's included
<GameJerk> well thats fonvenient
<GameJerk> *convenient even
<normmac> should i reinstall ubuntu did i mess soemthing up?
<mjunx> normmac, that might work best sadly
<satori101> sgentry6: the wifi "works" but i'm dropping 60-80% packets. and that's just pinging my router.
<colbert> I keep getting this when I try to move/copy a file (like mp3 or .jpg) from Ubuntu over to my mounted sata drive: "Error "I/O error" while moving "/home/bobb...p/cube.jpg" dialog warning box.. what is wrong ?
<sgentry6> satori101: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipw3945/ that might give ya a bit more info about it
<mjunx> GameJerk, fsck is to linux as chkdsk is to windows (except fsck is a bit more advanced and useful)
<Izanbardprince> bah, thats why I don't use Ubuntu on my laptop
<GameJerk> mjunx: i'm not seeing it... i know im retarted where is it located?
<Izanbardprince> the ndiswrapper wrapped drivers for my wireless are terrible
<mjunx> GameJerk, sorry, it's a command-line program
<normmac> my problem witht that is that i had a terrible time getting my wireless working and i dont want to do that again
<Izanbardprince> if you fart wrong, they stop working
<satori101> sgentry6: ty. checking it out now.
<mjunx> GameJerk, so, open up the root terminal (or just terminal)
<normmac> and i dont remember how i did it because i had help
<sgentry6> satori101: I'm in the same boat, my card is supported out of box, but I can't hit my ap with them
<normmac> how can i reinstall my locale files
<mjunx> GameJerk, what filesystem is the partition you want to fix?
<mjunx> normmac, apt-get --reinstall install locales
<sgentry6> satori101: and each ndiswrapper driver I have tried doesn't seem to want to work either :(
<] apoc[> hi, how could i run bluefish as another user from a terminal? when i execute "bluefish&" they say: "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server"
<Shadow_mil>  does anyone have End of Evangelion movie in English or with english subtitles?
<GameJerk> mjunx: ntfs
<mjunx> with a sudo in there somewhere
<mjunx> oh, you might need to use windows' chkdsk for that
<sgentry6> ] apoc[: try xhost +ip of box that is remoting
<satori101> sgentry6: my chipset is supposedly supported out-of-box too. but not for me for whatever reason.
<carson> is there a way to force an app to launch of a specific workspace?
<rbil> normmac: maybe you can get help in perl channel? /join #perl
<normmac> i'll try there too
<mjunx> rbil, locales is a package that's written in perl
<sgentry6> satori101: same for me with a realtex 8187 driver
<mjunx> I don't think they'll be helpful
<GameJerk> mjunx ok no problem
<naknomik> I installed 'kubuntu-desktop' and then tried running 'sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop' and it just removed one package, I was thinking it would remove all gnome related packages that are not required.
<satori101> sgentry6: works great on my other laptop with an ancient 802.11b pcmia card from linksys though.
<mjunx> but debian had a similar issue, so you can ask at #debian on irc.oftc.net (don't mention you're using ubuntu or they'll kill you ;p)
<satori101> sgentry6: go figure. :/
<] apoc[> sgentry6: mhh its not remote its just another user than the gnome acctually logged in
<mjunx> naknomik, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<sgentry6> satori101: I wish I could throw in a pci card, but the darn box I'm using only has 1 pci slot, which is holding my tv tuner card
<atlantia> could use some help if someone has a second.. installing edgy on a p3 intel based motherboard, and whenever i boot with any pci items installed, i get irq errors and kernel panics.. i have considered downgrading the kernel, although without compiling i am unsure of a proper way of doing this... any other suggestions on how i can get this to work?
<GameJerk> another quick question.  is there a way to enable write access using the live distro?  i keep getting an error
<sgentry6> ] apoc[: sorry, I'm not familiar with gnome or that program
<sgentry6> write acces on what GameJerk?
<GameJerk> a hdd attatched via USB
<satori101> sgentry6: don't even have that option, as this is a latop.
<sgentry6> is it mounted up?
<GameJerk> ya
<satori101> sgentry6: toshiba tecra m7. it's been challenging every step of the way.
<sgentry6> run mount
<satori101> sgentry6: had to update the X server conf just to install.
<sgentry6> satori101: I used gentoo prior to this, I know challenging :)
<naknomik> I installed 'kubuntu-desktop' but I still don't see a KDE session from gdm, what am I missing?
<satori101> sgentry6: ha. i bet. i tried gentoo about a year ago and could never get it running a tecra 8200.
<sgentry6> satori101: portage can be an absolute mess at times
<mjunx> naknomik, restart gdm perhaps?
<rbil> naknomik: maybe a reboot?
<dc_> good evening
<Shadow_mil> sorry everyone about that last message, I didn't know what the /wallchan command does... sorry
<mjunx> what message?
<naknomik> mjunx: restarting gdm didn't help.
<codecaine> anybody get the problem with gnome when the menus freeze sometimes and you have to reboot
<mjunx> naknomik, then install kdm
<GameJerk> sgentry6: how do i run mount? (sorry first time w/linux today.  having fun but confused)
<mjunx> GameJerk, if you're in terminal, you can just type mount
<codecaine> GameJerk sudo mount /dev/somedevice /foldertomount
<sgentry6> GameJerk: go to the "start menu" and find run command -- then type in "xterm"
<codecaine> man mount
<codecaine> tells you everything about it
<colbert> I keep getting this when I try to move/copy a file (like mp3 or .jpg) from Ubuntu over to my mounted sata drive: "Error "I/O error" while moving "/home/bobb...p/cube.jpg" dialog warning box.. what is wrong ???
<mjunx> IO is wrong :p
<colbert> what do I do /
<colbert> ?
<omegacenti> Easy way to mount hardrives in ubuntu?
<omegacenti> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<omegacenti> That didn't help.
<mjunx> colbert, remount the drive?
<sgentry6> GameJerk: were you able to get that?
<omegacenti> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<omegacenti> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Shadow_mil> colbert: omg your like my god
<colbert> I have used NTFS 3g program to mount it
<colbert> Shadow: I'm not Stephen Colbert, lol
<mjunx> TRUTHINESS
<omegacenti> Anyone know how to use gnome also know how to mount a harddrive able to tell me hwo to do it?
<mjunx> !mount | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  i go old skool and edit the fstab file.. or use the command line. :)
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  you refering to a windows partition?
<normmac> how can i install all or missing locale files for perl?
<mjunx> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<colbert> Well it seems I have a SATA drive (Vista) that needs to be remounted, how do I unmount it and remount it then ??
<sgentry6> ya ya, its off topic, but i made me grin: http://blogs.sun.com/marigan/entry/how_the_vi_editor_would
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: yes.
<normmac> thanks
<mjunx> colbert, sudo mount -o remount /dev/hd(whatever)
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  heh - this is such a Common question. :)  theres several bot factoids on doing it.. depends on what you want to do exactly
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<omegacenti> mjunx: why is there something not as easy as mount when it was extremely easy to right click the hardive and click, unmount.
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: : why is there something not as easy as mount when it was extremely easy to right click the hardive and click, unmount.
<mjunx> omegacenti, there is in kde ;)
<omegacenti> mjunx: Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  never noticed.. never worried about it.. I know enough to mount the stuff manually...
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  if the fstab is set up right it should 'auto mount' the proper way and let the users have full access.
<omegacenti> yet another reason why its not ready for mainstream.
<Dr_willis> no clicking needed.
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: It is, it does, its just I just unmounted my ntfs partition and would just like to access it again.
<GameJerk> sgentry6: working on it.  sorry got a phone call
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  whatever...  its a trivial thing to set up.. but it depends on WHAT exactly you want to do wth the mount point.
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  there IS a gnome setting to show 'unmounted' partitions.
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: Read-only the way it was.
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: Where is that setting?
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  perhaps that needs to be enabled.. but  that will show a lot of other unmounted parittions as well. so it clutters the desktop
<mjunx> omegacenti, maybe gnome isn't, but kde is :)
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  under desktop settings somewhere. IM not using gnome.
<omegacenti> then why the heck am I using gnome!??
<omegacenti> Whats that package again for kde?
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  we dont have esp.. :)
<mjunx> kubuntu-desktop
<mjunx> oh, you're using gnome because you're a masochist btw ;)
<foormea> hey, i've got a question: iptables --list tells me that chain input, forward and output are to ACCEPT ; does it mean that it doesn't filter any port on my local network? nmap tells me that there are no open ports on my box?!?
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  you could use 'sudo mount /media/WHATEVERTheDriveIs
<colbert> When I did "sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda1" I got this: "Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again." How do I unmount it in terminal ?
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: its sda1
<tritoch> i'm attempting to set up WAP on a linksys pcmcia card, but i think i may have my interfaces file set up incorrectly: this pastebin summarizes http://www.pastebin.ca/387185
<GameJerk> sgentry6:: too much reading./thinking to be starting this late
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  sudo mount /dev/sda1  perhaps..
<mjunx> colbert, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<omegacenti> Dr_willis: So, mount /meda/sda1?
<mjunx> then mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<GameJerk> sgentry6: thank you for your help tho.  will come back later though.  Have a good night
<mjunx> or pmount perhaps
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  it may or MAY not get mounted to /media/sda1 it may have some other name.. look in /media, or your fstab file.
<omegacenti> mjunx: is that readonly?
<sgentry6> GameJerk: np
<colbert> mjunx: Ok it is gone, it unmounted
<mjunx> omegacenti, what?
<MidgetKiller> hello everyone
<omegacenti> bah, Im just going to reboot.... it will show up then.
<colbert> mjunx: Sorry mount or pmount ?
<sgentry6> omegacenti
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,  egads..
<sgentry6> omegacenti: try: mount -a in the console
<wes_1977> can anyone point me to a step by step resource on troubleshooting a wireless networking problem? I'm using xubuntu 7.04 on a toshiba satellite p25-s507 laptop with Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5211 802.11ab NIC (rev 01) wireless card
<mjunx> colbert, try pmount /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> sgentry6,  oh yea. :) that will work.
<mjunx> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sgentry6> Dr_willis: it's always the easy solutions I forget :)
<Dr_willis> sgentry6,  i never want the mount things on the desktop anyway. :) so i never unmount them
<Dr_willis> sgentry6,  of course I dont have many ntfs partitions either.
<colbert> mjunx: I got this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9376/
<sgentry6> Dr_willis: like the other day I kept trying to umount the dvd drive at work, pulled an admin and asked them to do it and he said did you try to eject it
<wes_1977> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mjunx> okay, colbert, nothing to worry about
<Dr_willis> sgentry6,  heh.. the automounting stuff i find cause more problems then it fix's - just so users  dont have to learn how the system works. :)
<sgentry6> Dr_willis: of course some jerk had it open in a window, not accessing it so I couldn't eject it
<^DeL3e7^> this looks better http://i19.tinypic.com/2chwc9h.png
<tritoch> anyone knowledgeable on WAP and able to deciper this http://www.pastebin.ca/387185
<colbert> mjunx: I got the same I/O error now after remounting  when trying to move files :(
<colbert> Should I reboot and then remount ?
<sgentry6> Dr_willis: amen, course this was solaris, so someone mounted it by hand, there was no automount setup on that guy
<usurp> what is the best linux that can run under windows?
<^DeL3e7^> should be the other way around usurp heh
<^DeL3e7^> hey i kno that handle!
<Dr_willis> usurp,  why the odd limitation?  with vmware you can run most any disrto under windows.
<mjunx> colbert, maybe you need to fsck that partition
<^DeL3e7^> usurp,
<usurp> ya
<sgentry6> usurp: try vmware server, you can set up a nice little virtualized environment
<colbert> Ok
<colbert> What will that do ?
<yipe> will ubuntu edgy respond correctly to the new, altered dates for daylight savings?
<mjunx> fix the filesystem
<sgentry6> usurp: it's also free from the bmware site
<usurp> i can run them both simultainiously?
<mjunx> yipe, yes
<^DeL3e7^> did you see my cool pic i posted?
<^DeL3e7^> userund,
<colbert> mjunx: Ok I will
<^DeL3e7^> i mean usurp
<yipe> in the US I mean, I'm sure the rest of the world will leave the timestream un-messed-with
<Dr_willis> with vmware ya could run a dozen linux disrtos at th same time. :)
<sgentry6> usurp: you can run as many other oses as you want, provided you have the memory
<yipe> mjunx, that's good news :)
<rhetorikalanswer> hello.
<mjunx> pretty  much everything but windows and java had this problem fixed over a year ago
<usurp> cause i have ubuntu on another partition but i want to use both of them togather
<colbert> mjunx: lol how do I use fsck to scan my mounted /dev/sda1 ?
<mjunx> colbert, you gotta umount it first
<colbert> ok
<colbert> ok now ?
<Dr_willis> usurp,  doing it THAT way may be a bit harder.
<mjunx> sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1
<mjunx> or whatever it was
<Dr_willis> usurp,  but doable with vmware or qemu i hear.. then theres that new 'VirtualBox' tool also.
<yipe> colbert report rules, and the daily show was the program that made me think to check on my own system's clock (since my computer is also my alarm clock)
<sgentry6> usurp: there are ways to turn physical drives into the hard drive in vmware
<^DeL3e7^> yeah
<^DeL3e7^> i was talkin to yipe but im sure thats possible too
<mase> how can i uninstall gnome and reinstall it again
<colbert> mjunx: fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)| fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found | fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda1
<^DeL3e7^> apt-get remove
<Dr_willis> mase,  why do you THINK you need to uninstall it?
<preaction> mase: why would you need to do that?
<^DeL3e7^> yeah just update it?
<mase> because my theme selector wotn work
<mase> it freezes
<mjunx> colbert, you might need to boot with a windows cd and use its system recovery dealy to run chkdsk
<preaction> mase: when did it start doing that?
<mase> i tried to install a theme and on startup it gives me errors
<Dr_willis> mase,  try making a new user, and see if the same problem happens with the new user.
<mase> and says my settings daemon wont work
<usurp> hello...
<Dr_willis> mase,  you coudl always reset the users gnome settings.
<cables> compatibility issues notwithstanding, can anyone explain to me what the advantages of 64-bit computing are?
<colbert> mjunx: Ok
<usurp> which one should i get to run two OS's at once?
<usurp> Begin enjoying the benefits of virtualization
<usurp>    1. Download VMware Converter and convert your physical machines to virtual machines in minutes.
<usurp>    2. Download VMware Server and host your new virtual machines.
<usurp>    3. Add centralized management with VMware VirtualCenter for VMware Server.
<mase> how do i do that?
<mjunx> cables, more registers
<Dr_willis> usurp,  get the vmware server
<mjunx> and more ops
<atlantia> could use some help if someone has a second.. installing edgy on a p3 intel based motherboard, and whenever i boot with any pci items installed, i get irq errors and kernel panics.. i have considered downgrading the kernel, although without compiling i am unsure of a proper way of doing this... any other suggestions on how i can get this to work?
<^DeL3e7^> have u seen this cool link i found one day? http://www.oszoo.org/
<mjunx> and supports more than 4 GB of memory
<cables> mjunx, does that translate to a direct speed improvement, or just a memory capacity improvement?
<^DeL3e7^> torrents of virtual machine images of popular free OS's
<mjunx> speed improvement for optimised packages, yes
<^DeL3e7^> its sooo cool
<mjunx> but it's very technical...
<mjunx> basically, there's less need to constantly abuse the stack for function calls
<mjunx> since you can just use some registers to point to (or contain) the values
<mjunx> instead of pushing the parameters on the stack
<wes_1977> is there anyone that can help pinpoint a wireless networking problem? Everything I'm looking for in terms of making sure the drivers are installed, the device is recognized, etc. seems ok, yet I'm still unable to get my wireless card connected to the network
<mase> how do i reset user settings?
<^DeL3e7^> hmm ~user/.gnome
<cables> mjunx, thanks
<cables> mase, what user settings?
<^DeL3e7^> or whatever the app is
<^DeL3e7^> everything saves there user specified configs in .whatever
<mase> gnome settings
<cables> wes_1977, is it not detecting the networks, or is it not connecting to them when you type the name?
<mjunx> rm -r ~/.gnome
<Dr_willis> .gnome* dirs
<mjunx> and gnome2 I think
<^DeL3e7^> yea
<mjunx> and .gconf IIRC
<usurp> vm server allows me to use two os's simultaneously right?
<mjunx> it's insane
<flafla> hey guys,
<mjunx> usurp, yes
<usurp> ok
<usurp> ty
<Dr_willis> usurp,  yes.. more then 2  even.
<mase> so
<wes_1977> it does not connect to my home network, but wifi-radar and iwlist does see the network
<mase> do i just delete those folders?
<cables> usurp, yep, but you'll need enough memory for whichever ones you're using
<mjunx> as many as you can run with the amount of ram you have
<usurp> i got 1gb ram
<Dr_willis> mase,  yes.. or rename them..
<mase> k thanks
<usurp> 1 gb enough?
<flafla> all of my video players, Totem, VLC won't stop playing at like 1.5-2x speed (but kaffeine plays ok)  can anyone help me fix this?  it used to work find...
<cables> usurp, that's just enough to run ubuntu and xp comfortably.
<shinobi2> what's a good wireless card for ubuntu 6.10? need to buy one for my Mac (ppc).
<Dr_willis> that will remove ALL gnome settings.
<cables> usurp, but not TOO comfortably.
<cables> usurp, I have 512 mb of RAM, and I dual-boot, and both OS's run fine.
<mjunx> shinobi2, ralink something (there's an asus card for it)
<oritemis> Can someone helps me with amsn webcam troubleshooting?
<cables> wes_1977, have you tried changing network settings like encryption to see if something specific is causing the problem?
<sgentry6> night all
<oritemis> noone is answering in amsn channel.
<wes_1977> right now my wireless network is completely open, essid is broadcasting, no encryption, no mac restrictions
<usurp> if i have windows connected to the internet in wmware will the linux OS also get on-line able?
<cables> wes_1977, that's weird... have you tried other networks?
<wes_1977> yes
<flafla> all of my video players, Totem, VLC won't stop playing at like 1.5-2x speed (but kaffeine plays ok)  can anyone help me fix this?  it used to work find...
<mjunx> usurp, yeah
<wes_1977> I can see them, but not connect to them
<cables> usurp, yep.e
<mase> damn its still crashing
<usurp> cool
<usurp> ty
<mase> i mean freezing..
<tritoch> i'm having difficulties configuring my wireless card to work with WPA i've documented the problem here http://www.pastebin.ca/387195
<mjunx> flafla, you tried using mplayer?
<cables> mase, what app is crashing?
<mase> cables: gnome settings daemon
<flafla> mjunx: yup same darn thing
<mase> cables: i tried installing a theme now gnome is going crazy trying to load it
<mjunx> restarted X?
<cables> wes_1977, try connecting without wifi-radar
<cables> mase, ah
<flafla> mjunx: yes
<cables> mase, i had the same problem
<mase> oh??
<mase> what do i have to do then?
<shinobi2> mjunx: ok, searching
<flafla> mjunx: reboots don't help either
<mjunx> have you installed any updates since it last worked?
<cables> mase, I couldn't even load Gnome, i had to go into recovery mode
<cables> mase, do you know what the theme is called?
<mase> yes
<mjunx> shinobi2, check gnu.org
<bulmer> wes_1977: what happens when you as root issues  iwlist wlan0  scan
<mase> balloonsblue
<cables> mase, do you know where it is on your system?
<flafla> mjunx:  I don't know... I was watching a video and then it just started playing 1.5x as I moved my mouse... it never played the same again :(
<mase> nope
<mase> i just dragged it
<mase> from a tar bz2
<mjunx> flafla, tried using different video drivers?
<mjunx> like xv, x11, vidix, etc.
<cables> mase, are you comfortable in the terminal?
<mase> yes
<flafla> mjunx:  no
<mjunx> well, go ahead and try
<flafla> mjunx but it used to play fine
<cables> mase, well it's either in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<flafla> mjunx: I don't no what thos drivers you said are...
<cables> mase, if you can't get into gnome, try deleting the theme from recovery mode
<atlantia> hmm
<mase> just delete the whole folder?
<cables> mase, gnome should fallback on a working theme.
<cables> mase, not the whole themes folder,
<atlantia> i'll try one last time.. pm me if you think you can help
<atlantia> i'll try one last time.. pm me if you think you can help
<cables> mase, just the specific theme
<atlantia> could use some help if someone has a second.. installing edgy on a p3 intel based motherboard, and whenever i boot with any pci items installed, i get irq errors and kernel panics.. i have considered downgrading the kernel, although without compiling i am unsure of a proper way of doing this... any other suggestions on how i can get this to work?
<sontek> Hey, I'm trying to install my works printer in ubuntu, its a network printer but no matter what I try it says "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry.."
<mase> theres nothing in .themes though
<mjunx> flafla, try using "mplayer -vo xv file.avi"
<cables> mase, nothing in ~/.themes?
<cables> mase, check /usr/share/themes
<mase> yeah plenty there
<mjunx> sontek, you got samba installed?
<cables> mase, how 'bout the problematic one?
<mase> not there
<wes_1977> when I do iwlist ath0 scanning I can see the wireless network
<mase> i dont think they're from gnome though
<mase> im thinking their KDE
<cables> mase, hold on a sec
<mjunx> no, those are gnome themes, mase
<sontek> mjunx: yeah
<bulmer> wes_1977: can you please prefix you responses with a nick so we know to whom you're responding to
<mjunx> kde themes are in /usr/share/apps/kthememanager/themes/
<gaminggeek> Can someone tell me why all of a sudden sound only comes out of the suround plug insted of the green plug?
<mase> is there anyway to force a theme change?
<mase> oic mjunx
<wes_1977> bulmer: sorry, will do on future responses
<mjunx> sontek, I'm out of ideas ;p
<cables> mase, i think theme settings are stored in gconf, but i don't know how to edit that without access to a gui
<cables> !gconf
<ubotu> gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<mase> i am in gui though
<mase> aight
<mase> ill get it
<cables> mase, i didn't know that, thought gui wouldn't start.
<mjunx> cables, you edit some xml files in ~/.gconf/
<mase> oh it does start
<atlantia> sigh.. anyone?
<mase> im in it right now
<cables> mase, i found something promising in /apps/gnome/interface/
<bulmer> wes_1977: iwconfig ath0   what does that tell you?
<mase> wehre is apps?
<cables> mase, gconf-editor
<cables> mase, alt-f2 then gconf-editor to get into that
<omeil> Is there anyway to make wine run skype?
<wes_1977> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9377/
<mjunx> omeil, skype has a linux port
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mase> i have a bunch of gnome sub folders
<mase> just not a gnome
<bulmer> wes_1977: now issue             dhclient
<cables> mjunx, omeil, skype for linux still doesn't have half the features of skype for windows
<mjunx> o rly?
<omeil> yea i have that :) its just that the linux version is only v1.3 and the windows is version 3 :( they are leaving the linux version behind
<mjunx> well, just install wine
<cables> mjunx, video, live, status
<mjunx> well, the current java version is 1.6, but they call is java 6
<cables> mjunx, omeil, i tried it... didn't work too great. No images on buttons, and things like that.
<mase> cables, i see gnome-xxxxx etc, but not just "gnome"
<omeil> cables: yea i got it installed the only good thing is voice supports
<omeil> i guess i can talk in skype and video on gaim lol
<mjunx> kopete has good video support
<omeil> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<cables> mase, sorry, i got that wrong
<cables> mase, try /desktop/gnome/interface
<cables> mase, why can't you delete the theme and change it from gnome theme manager? Is that broken?
<mase> the theme manager just freezes
<mase> but everythinge lse works
<bulmer> wes_1977: what did you get from that command dhclient ?
<cables> mase, try doing a file search for your theme's name
<omeil> oh on savage 2's release there will be clients for both windows and linux :) they support both of them 100%
<atlantia> could use some help if someone has a second.. installing edgy on a p3 intel based motherboard, and whenever i boot with any pci items installed, i get irq errors and kernel panics.. i have considered downgrading the kernel, although without compiling i am unsure of a proper way of doing this... any other suggestions on how i can get this to work?
<cables> mase, i have to go, sorry i couldn't help more.
<mase> thanks anyways
<christian1222> how do i find out what graphics card I have?
<cables> !repeat | atlantia, it's only been like 5 minutes
<ubotu> atlantia, it's only been like 5 minutes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cables> christian1222, lspci | grep VGA
<joe4444> can someone recommend a good irc client for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<christian1222> cables: thanks
<omeil> Xchat :D
<eternal_p> good evening all, I am wondering how I can play a VCD program from the hard drive, I have three volders, but I don't know what to do with them, todem doesn'tseem to want to open it...any thoughts?
<mjunx> also see bitchx for a good console one
<mjunx> or ircii, or anything based on that
<joe4444> can xchat tile/cascade channel windows?
<cables> joe4444, xchat
<mjunx> hmm, I dunno
<r00t_> Help me please.... i am being tormented...
<mjunx> irssi can IIRC
<cables> joe4444, i'm not sure i know what you mean
<cables> joe4444, it's got tabs, and you can have multiple windows open
<mjunx> he means like mirc can
<mjunx> I think
<wes_1977> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9378/
<mjunx> kvirc can
<joe4444> cables, i detached each channel window so i could see both at the same time, but that just adds a separate tab in the system panel, which gets cluttered
<Dr_willis> the windowmanager/desktop can tile windows. :)
<Dr_willis> well some can
<omeil> xchat is quite similar to mIRC
<mjunx> kvirc is similar to mirc
<joe4444> yeah i'm switching from windows to ubuntu, so i'm looking for something similar to mirc... nothing fancy
<mjunx> along with all the interface confusion
<r00t_> this may be a dumb question, but can anyone get on this site   http://www.getautomatix.com/?
* Dr_willis sneezes on mIRC :)
<Dr_willis> i use xchat under linux and windows
<cables> r00t_, Nooooooooooooo!!!!!
<mjunx> r00t_, I get a 403 error
<omeil> u want automatix 0_o
<cables> !automatix | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<r00t_> me too
<omeil> r00t_: says its forbidden
<cables> r00t_, PLEASE don't use automatix... we can help you if there's anything you need installed, just don't use automatix
<r00t_> no, Ubuntu is great
<Takaru> Hello, I have a problem, I can't manage to get bittorrent to work. I've tried like atleast 3 different clients at first, none of them worked. I have the ports open on firestarter and my router, also tried a manual script I found somewhere. On http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/ it still tells me that my ports aren't open =/ It worked fine on windows. Could anyone please give me any suggestions on what to try?
<r00t_> i was just wondering if i was crazy
<Dr_willis> 'just dont do it man... step back from the script...'
<Dr_willis> :)
<cables> Takaru, is this an Ubuntu problem?
<r00t_> lol
<Dr_willis> 'you have too much to live for....'
<Dr_willis> :)
<mjunx> Takaru, try using bittornado and azureus
<Takaru> Possibly, because it worked on windows
<Takaru> I've tried both of them, mjunx =/
<mjunx> and neither work? that's odd
<cables> Takaru, doublecheck your port forwarding, make sure your IP address hasn't changed
<bulmer> wes_1977: i'd disable those other interfaces temporarily until you get the wireless portion working
<omeil> Dr_willis, you play ne games on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  rtcw:et and Savage  Mainly. :)
<cables> r00t_, if you plan on upgrading to Feisty, don't use Automatix :)
<Dr_willis> Trembulus makes me too dizy
<omeil> Dr_willis: you can't wait till savage 2 is released?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  ugh.. i though it was allready out
<r00t_> i need to mount my old windows hard drive
<r00t_> ok not automatix2
<omeil> Dr_willis: it is 0_o
<cables> r00t_, Automatix won't help with that :)
<r00t_> no*
<wes_1977> bulmer: vmnet1 and vmnet8? What is the easiest way to disable them?
<cables> !ntfs | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_willis> omeil,  but its one those 'gotta order it games' cant find it in stores.
<bulmer> wes_1977: having that many interfaces will most likely get your system confused as to which is the correct gateway to use
<joe4444> anyone like EasyUbuntu?
<r00t_> i tried ntfs-3g with no luck
<Takaru> My IP address has changed, I've already reconfigured my router and made it keep my IP address, should I do something on Ubuntu aswell?
<joe4444> seems alright to me, but i just got it today
<omeil> Dr_willis: yeah. but its worth ordering :) since it will be supported with linux
<omeil> Dr_willis: im usually an alien on Trem :D....the crazyness
<mjunx> Trem?
<Dr_willis> omeil, ive heard good and bad things about the company.. but if i see it in the stores i will pick it up. For now I'll play Savage 1
<mjunx> that's a total mencoder flashback
<wes_1977> bulmer: so I can disable wifi0, vmnet1, and vmnet8 and just leave ath0 (wireless), eth0 (wired), and lo is that correct?
<omeil> Dr_willis: im actually downloading savage 1 for linux as we speak
<Dr_willis> Tremubus - makes me so dizy i puke. :)
<omeil> lol
<arrow> takaru: haveing the port forwarding correct is all you should need, do you have azureus
<omeil> hey its not that bad
<omeil> they could atleast decrease the speed tho lol :) talk about speed demons
<bulmer> wes_1977: just leave lo and ath0 only
<r00t_> sorry for the long post, but this is what it says for my dhb part i want to mount...
<Takaru> Nope, not anymore, I removed azureus when I installed BitTornado. In Azureus, all the lights were always red and the smiley faces aswell. =/
<r00t_> Disk /dev/hda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<r00t_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
<r00t_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<r00t_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<r00t_> /dev/hda1   *           1       24415   196113456   83  Linux
<r00t_> /dev/hda2           24416       24792     3028252+   5  Extended
<cables> !paste | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00t_> /dev/hda5           24416       24792     3028221   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<r00t_> Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<r00t_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<cables> !paste > r00t_
<r00t_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<r00t_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<r00t_> /dev/hdb1               1       14593   117218241   42  SFS
<userund> root stop
<omeil> Dr_willis: trem time for me :D
<r00t_> sorry, new tot his
<mjunx> he can't lol
<wes_1977> bulmer: ok, that will require me to be disconnected from the internet temporarily to do that b/c I'm connected via eth0 now. Where should I disable those interfaces from? Is it just in the /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<cables> userund, can't stop
<atlantia> fixed it, but thanks for the ! repeat notification.. wasn't aware i was being impatient, this was the third night i have baited this issue
<Dr_willis> I guess savage 2 isent out yet..
<bulmer> wes_1977: no, you have to google for this and find out where they will get disabled, i dont know off hand
<cables> atlantia, you're being impatient when you ask twice within a few minutes.
<wes_1977> bulmer: ok, I'll do that. hopefully I'll be back soon, but either way, thanks for your help.
<tritoch> i'm having difficulties configuring my wireless card to work with WPA i've documented the problem here http://www.pastebin.ca/387195
<arrow> I'm trying to learn Bash, is there an IRC channel that specializes in that, or does anyone know how to go about finding one?
<atlantia> cables, or, alternatively, i could be lead to believe no one may have seen or it or since i posted, er may have been joined by someone who could answer the question, but, as i said, the issue is resolved, thank you for your attention
<dc_> hi
<dc_> people
<mjunx> over a period of 9 days, my log for this channel is already >2 MB, wow
<mjunx> arrow, try #bash ?
<userund> #bash
<arrow> thx
<cables> !bash | arrow
<ubotu> arrow: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cables> !wpa | tritoch
<ubotu> tritoch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tritoch> argh i thought i uninstalled xscreensaver and here it's back again
<mjunx> check the info pages for bash also
<r00t_> is this better? sorry....   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9380/
<slickguy> tritoch, gnome-screensaver
<atlantia> tritoch, i have had alot of luck with connection manager.. it manages wpa rather well
<cables> r00t_, much better :)
<tritoch> xfce
<tritoch> dont have network manager on xubuntu either
<Dcorp>  hello mjinxmjunx
<Dcorp>  hello mjinxmjunx
<tritoch> maybe i do
<mjunx> hiya
<atlantia> tritoch, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299462
<mase> cables i just found out
<mase> cables the theme its having difficulty loading is HUMAN
<mase> it says unable to load in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<cables> mase, that's a bit weird
<mase> or something
<cables> mase, gdm?
<atlantia> tritoch, highly recommended
<mase> yes
<cables> mase, that's your login theme.
<mase> but theres no HUMAN in there
<mjunx> because gdm doesn't have a human theme?
<tritoch> atlantia: whats the package name
<mase> well then why is it asking for one
<bulmer> tritoch: for one, am not sure if mis-spelled lopback causes major problem, two, does your driver support wpa?
<tritoch> sorry i had to copy it manually
<mase> cables: so u dont know of any way to force change theme? theme selector dont work at all
<tritoch> so loopback is spelled properly
<bulmer> tritoch: : can you please prefix you responses with a nick so we know to whom you're responding to
<cables> mase, there's gotta be a configuration file somewhere, I just don't know where it is.
<tritoch> bulmer: sure. how do i find out if my driver supports wpa
<atlantia> tritoch, that one is actually a .deb package you can download and install via dpkg, as in "dpkg -i packagename.deb
<atlantia> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=21071&stc=1&d=1166161595
<atlantia> direct link to the .deb package
<mase> hum
<tritoch> atlantia: thanks
<r00t_> here is what my fstab looks like if someone could please shed some light for me...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9381/
<bulmer> tritoch:  google?
<cables> r00t_, have you double-checked that your windows drive is /dev/hdb1?
<tritoch> bulmer: it appears so
<atlantia> tritoch, my intel chipset does, but would not connect to wpa AP before i used that manager.. there is a seperate WPA driver (wext) that the connection manager adds to handle WPA support
<r00t_> how may i ask...
<tritoch> i have wext set up in /interfaces
<cables> !who | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bjv> when i launch firefox it spits out a paragraph "Flushing 127.0.0.1 (urls including google) then the same urls with file:// and https://" then "resources:"
<bjv> is this some ubuntu added feature?
<bjv> this is printed out to the terminal upon launching firefox 2.0.0.2 or closing it
<r00t_> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bjv> the firefox people searching the ff code cannot find those strings or have any idea what im talking about
<r00t_> lol, wow i suck at this
<mjunx> lol, what irony
<Anohaakten> guys
<cables> r00t_, you're still not prefixing a name :)
<atlantia> tritoch, hmm well i woudl say try that manger anyways.. i have mine setup in the gnome deskbar.. you have to click configure to put your WPA key in
<Anohaakten> what should I get for my ubuntu now?
<Anohaakten> I got beryl and kiba dock installed
<atlantia> r00t, type the name for who you wish to talk to
<Anohaakten> im bored...I need something cool
<r00t_> cables, did that work?
<tritoch> atlantia: im slowing transfering that over to my laptop via usb key
<atlantia> even if you type it after, like r00t, it will work
<cables> r00t_, there ya go
<bjv> Anohaakten: 2x 12foot usb cables and wireless dongles
<r00t_> cables, ok
<atlantia> tritoch, heh
<mase> cables
<mase> how do i delete all my settings
<cables> mase
<Anohaakten> huh bjv?
<mase> so theres no theme problem
<cables> mase, i don't know.
<mase> ok thanks anyways buddy
<jhildebrand> anyone had luck installing feisty on parallels?  it boots fine off the .iso, but then can't find the cd-drive in the installer.
<mjunx> Anohaakten, try out nouveau
<mjunx> that'll give you some fun
<Anohaakten> what exactly is it?
<bjv> Anohaakten: so your ubuntu can talk to multiple networks and route. and look funny
<r00t_> I takei it feisty is the next ubuntu release?
<cables> mjunx, is there a list of supported cards in nouveau somewhere?
<cables> r00t_, yep
<cables> !nouveau | Anohaakten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> cables, anything nvidia
<cables> apparently not
<r00t_> cables, when is it due out?
<cables> mjunx, it's not out though...
<DeL3e7>  /nick greasedupdeafguy
<mjunx> that's what makes it so fun!
<cables> mjunx, great... but does it actually work?
<mjunx> I dunno
<mjunx> it's updated constantly
<mjunx> and you can help them out by testing glxgears with it
<cables> r00t_, so do sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<cables> r00t_, make sure you see /dev/hdb1
<mjunx> and talking to them in #nouveau
<Anohaakten> maybe ill install x-chat
<Anohaakten> and delete this chatzilla
<r00t_> cables, ok thx
<cables> Anohaakten, xchat rocks
<Anohaakten> ill give it a go
<Anohaakten> brb
<H264> ... question...
<r00t_> cables,
<cables> H264, ask it
<r00t_> cables, nope
<r00t_> nada
<cables> r00t_, what is it then?
<cables> r00t_, nada?
<r00t_> cables, lol
<mjunx> what about h264?
<H264> I edited the heh
<H264> err
<mjunx> the heh, lol
<r00t_> cables, no, it goes from the prompt to another prompt with no data
<cables> r00t_, that sounds bad
<cables> r00t_, that basically means it doesn't see an ntfs partition
<cables> r00t_, you used sudo?
<H264> I can't get the desktop above 1024x768
<r00t_> sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<cables> !resolution | H264
<ubotu> H264: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<r00t_> cables, that right?
<cables> r00t_, yep. can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Oli``> Every time (apart from the first time) I boot with my WIFI PCMCIA card in Gnome and XFCE lock up while loading. KDE loads fine but cannot use the device. The hardware is supported natively by Ubuntu (it's the rt2500 chipset) so I'm not entirely sure what's going on. If I boot to the 6.10 live CD, everything is fine and works... What have I broken?
<H264> I edided a system file folowing it
<cables> r00t_, brb for a min, sorry
<H264> can't remember the file name
<r00t_> cables, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9380/
<christian1222> im trying to install the kernel interface for an NVIDIA driver, and im having a hell of a time, since there are no ubuntu instructions, debian is closest right?
<H264> but I added a few other 4x3 resolutions next to the default 3
<H264> did not work
<Oli``> christian1222: yes
<mjunx> christyeah
<mjunx> damn, too many chrises
<Oli``> yeah my tab key is all worn out
<H264> then I as reading something somewhere that said "nv" wa the default driver, and I think it should be "nvidia"
<H264> *was the
<wiseKid> how can i get vmware to install properly?
<mjunx> nvidia is the non-free blob
<sapphire99> does anyone know how to use put songs on an ipod using linus unbuntu?
<mjunx> nv is the free somewhat-blob
<christian1222> Oli``: ok the debian install instructions are not working when i use make, it says: *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<H264> non-free?
<mjunx> and nouveau is the free driver that's in development
<mjunx> uh, hmm
<mjunx> !nonfree
<cables> H264, nvidia is better, although not open-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> gah, just see gnu.org
<r00t_> cables, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9380/
<christian1222> [550]  09:00 PM ~/nvidia/modules/nvidia-kernel/nv$ uname -r:  2.6.17-11-386
<cables> r00t_, yeah, i just scrolled up and saw that :)
<r00t_> lol
<r00t_> cables, sorry to pester you with this
<cables> r00t_, no problem, why do you think I go onto this channel if not to be pestered?
<mjunx> to ask your own questions? ;p
<r00t_> cables, heh, i just wnat to understand it that is all
<cables> r00t_, are you sure you actually have an ntfs partition?
<vidd_laptop> hello....i need some help with bcm43xx
<r00t_> cables, here is what happened...
<vidd_laptop> ive read the wifi doc but i still cant see my wireless router
<cables> vidd_laptop, you're not gonna be able to see it... you need to type its name it.
<cables> vidd_laptop, *in
<vidd_laptop> i ddi
<vidd_laptop> i still get "acess point invalid"
<r00t_> cables, i had windows, formated for ubuntu, my d: drive on windows has all my music on it. i left it alone and used the 230 Gb maxtor for ubuntu. now i wanted to know how to gte it so i can see it and use them...
<vidd_laptop> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/87870-bcm43xx-installed-but-know-working-correctly.html
<vidd_laptop> this has all the info
<cables> r00t_, but it doesn't look like you actually have an ntfs partition on any hd connected to the computer...
<xyz-abc> hi guys, i need urgent help!
<scott_> yo
<xyz-abc> i need to know why this command doesnt do its job: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<cables> r00t_, it says SFS, not NTFS, for /dev/hdb1... is the filesystem still working?
<xyz-abc> i needed to erase all my hdd's contents
<r00t_> cables, see where it says /dev/hdb on the bottom of the fdisk command?
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  fdisk and deleting the partitions is too hard? :)
<r00t_> cables, as far as i know
<xyz-abc> well
<cables> xyz-abc, if you wanna do that, use dban or the dreaded command that we can't say here.
<xyz-abc> i have a special situation
<xyz-abc> i cant use the traditional methods
<xyz-abc> they dont work
<cables> xyz-abc, dban is the best for special situations
<xyz-abc> i screwed up too bad
<xyz-abc> dban = debian?
* Dr_willis stares.
<cables> xyz-abc, http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<cables> xyz-abc, darik's boot and nuke
<r00t_> cables, http://www.fs.net/sfswww/
<scott_> ugh
<scott_> how do I change my nickname
<hanasaki> how can i change the theme in gdm?
<cables> scott_, what client?
<Dr_willis>    /nick ILikeNicks
<hanasaki> Scott type "/nick newnickname"
<Anohaakten> sweet
<vidd_laptop> any insite on my wifi issue?
<xyz-abc> why is it though, that this "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M" command doesnt work?
<Anohaakten> got it
<cables> hanasaki, System>Administration>login window
<Anohaakten> I knew that
<Anohaakten> lol
<xyz-abc> i really would prefer this
<hanasaki> cables thanks
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  why use the bs option?
<cables> xyz-abc, no idea...
<Anohaakten> Im back, xchat looks pretty sweet
<xyz-abc> i dont know..
<mjunx> xyz, need root
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  you are root?
<r00t_> cables, not sure what sfs stands for really...
<xyz-abc> ?
<Anohaakten> actually...it is still pretty basic
<xyz-abc> im a total noob
<cables> r00t_, well it's sure as hell not ntfs
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  thats a scary thought.
<vidd_laptop> xyz-abc, sudo [command here] 
<xyz-abc> i have a default edgy's build of ubuntu
<r00t_> cables, lol
<xyz-abc> i tried sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<hanasaki> cables: there used to be a way to change it while on the gdm login screen....
<xyz-abc> i think some directories didnt match up
<cables> hanasaki, not that I know of...
<Dr_willis> directories? those are devices...
<hanasaki> cables hmm it was in debina sarge ;)
<hanasaki> but gdm is gdm , right?
<r00t_> cables, it worked on my last install with kubuntu. But i like Ubuntu better so i switched back.
<bjv> i wouldnt think you needed to specify doing it in 1meg blocks
<Dr_willis> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda    should trash the drive rather fast.
<xyz-abc> well whatever u wann call them
<Dr_willis> but i bet the feds could still recover it. :)
<cables> hanasaki, it probably has to do with the gdm theme
<vidd_laptop> lol Dr_willis
<mjunx> eh, I'm bushed, I'm gonna go do other stuff, g'nite everyone
<r00t_> SMASH IT
<hanasaki> yes.. exactly.. thats what I want to change.. i did install htem.  fyi.. there is no login under system/admin
<cables> xyz-abc, if your special situation has to do with illegal activities, dban is the way to go
<cables> xyz-abc,  :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<xyz-abc> this is the 'error' message i got: opening /dev/hda : is a directory
<r00t_> worked for me
<cables> xyz-abc, dban will seriously wipe the EVERYTHING out of that drive multiple times.
<xyz-abc> why is this illegal?
<bjv> it's not
* vidd_laptop keeps a copy of the chernoble virus for just such an ocxcacion
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  sounds like you got somthing very odd going on then.
<xyz-abc> willis, do u care to hear my sad story?
<Evil_`> how can I set 1 inch margins in open office?
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  what did you 'boot'  to get to an os?
<hanasaki> looks like its stuck w/ the gdm theme from ubuntu :( not nice ..
<xyz-abc> ubuntu 6.10 edgy's build
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  others might... :)
<xyz-abc> ?
<xyz-abc> ?
<Dr_willis> ---...---
<xyz-abc> willis dont be so mysterious
<xyz-abc> i need to take care of this
<monsoon_king> hi all
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  WHAT did you boot to do this work?
<xyz-abc> btw, this webpage: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Clean_Hard_Drive_zero_fill kinda promised that any linux build could do that command
<monsoon_king> i am unable to install ubuntu
<xyz-abc> i dont get ur questino
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  if it says hda is a folder/directory - then for some reasin its not seeing the hard drive.
<t35t0r> Dr_willis, what are you a dr of?
<Dr_willis> t35t0r,  im a dr of love.
<t35t0r> scary...
<Takaru> Argh, this is driving me crazy =(. I've checked like atleast 20 times by now, I've opened the ports I need on my router and they're definatley open there, but when I try to check if my ports are open on whatismyip.com, it tells me they're closed. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<t35t0r> is that your usual pick up line?
<hanasaki> cables? anyone?  how can the gdm theme be changed?  I dont see any menu option
<Dr_willis> t35t0r,  only on irc. :)
<xyz-abc> we willis, do u care for me explain how i got to this stage? it may be helpful
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,   go ahead...
<t35t0r> !quote <t35t0r> Dr_willis, what are you a dr of? Dr_willis t35t0r,  im a dr of love.
<xyz-abc> alright:
<vidd_laptop> Takaru, your isp is blocking the ports
<cables> hanasaki, System>Administration>Login Window
<xyz-abc> 1st of all: i booted up ubuntu 6.10 , then I started installing it
<Takaru> vidd_laptop, they worked on windows less then a few weeks ago, and I haven't changed my ISP
<xyz-abc> i allowed it to take away as much as it wanted from a certain partition
<hanasaki> cables, there is no such submenu
<xyz-abc> however... it seemed to me that the installation froze up or something..
<xyz-abc> so i rebooted my pc in the middle of it
<xyz-abc> bad move..
<a686578> hallo im having a problem loading azureus, it actually loads and the window pops up but disappears breifly and gives me a log file
<a686578> can someone please assist me? id greatly appreciate it
<xyz-abc> then.. i tried reformating, but couldnt
<vidd_laptop> Takaru, do you have a firewall program installed?
<a686578> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/9385/
<xyz-abc> not thru windows xp installation disc, not thru Ubuntu
<xyz-abc> it just doesnt let me
<xyz-abc> it doesnt even let me delete partition
<xyz-abc> partitions
<xyz-abc> also i believe i have partitions with an 'unkown' file format
<Takaru> vidd_laptop, Yeah, I installed firestarter cause I heard that on Ubuntu the ports were locked by default, so I opened the ports on firestarter aswell
<xyz-abc> so basically at this stage im ready to zero-fill my harddrive
<vidd_laptop> Takaru, you may need to so you can UNblock the ports in your IP tables
<xyz-abc> except i found out about this command : http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Clean_Hard_Drive_zero_fill
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  use 'fdisk -l' to see if anything is evern seen on the hd.. from that '/dev/hda is a folder' message - it tells me the system isent seeing the hard drive at all. LIke you just ha da drive fail.
<xyz-abc> i mean this: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M
<xyz-abc> ok i will
<vidd_laptop> Takaru, Then i dont know what else to say
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  try a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<vidd_laptop> =[
<xyz-abc> btw, windows takes like at least 10 seconds each time to recognize my hd..
<Anohaakten> why cant I see a list of nicks with xchat...
<xyz-abc> i'll try that command now
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  sounds more and more to me like the hard drive just went Dead.
<vidd_laptop> xyz-abc, you may have a bad disk or a bad ide cable
<xyz-abc> hmmm
<xyz-abc> no
<cables> a686578, just got back to the computer, try deleting ~/.azureus . This will delete all your settings, but it's fixed the problem for me many times.
<xyz-abc> im sure i screwed it up
<Zambezi> Is it necassary to active some settings to be able to connect to my other computer with lftp using SSH2?
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  think about it this way.. somthing caused the isntaller to die.
<erik__> <whine> my ubuntu still doesn't wake from suspend after 3 generations of ubuntu... </whine>
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  and ive had similer things happen. if 'fdisk -l' cant see the drive well.. somthing has gone very bad.
<vidd_laptop> does anyone here have experience installing the bcm43xx friver?
<scott_> yea
<Anohaakten> I do
<Anohaakten> vidd_laptop, I do
<Anohaakten> vidd_laptop, need some help?
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten, i keep getting access point invalid
<xyz-abc> willis, the fdisk command produces this output "permission denied"
<a686578> thanks cables, that worked great!
<erik__> ne1 get second life to run on ubuntu?
<Anohaakten> hold on vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten, yes please
<xyz-abc> HOWEVER, i went to /dev and i found these directories: hda, hda1, hda2, hda3, hda5, hda6, hda7, hdd
<xyz-abc> so they are seen
<monsoon_king> i installed ubuntu as dual boot with XP..but after instllation when the pc boots the grub doesnt load
<xyz-abc> but inaccessible
<usurp> when i want to install vmware it says IIS is not installed
<bulmer> xyz-abc: you doing an fdisk as root?
<Anohaakten> crap
<usurp> cAN U HELP
<usurp> when i want to install vmware it says IIS is not installed
<xyz-abc> yes
<Anohaakten> maybe I cant help vidd_laptop I lost the link
<xyz-abc> i went to terminal and typed sudo before fdisk, etc.
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten, ive been to the wifidoc page
<jacquesmerde> which is the ubuntu-derivative which comes with ndiswrapper and a gui way of using it?
<xyz-abc> Dr. WILLIS, are you still there?
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  in and out.
<Anohaakten> vidd_laptop, ok here, I found the link, just go to this website and read the 4th post down http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=148474
<vidd_laptop> ok Anohaakten brb
<Anohaakten> vidd_laptop, that is what got my wireless up and running
<xyz-abc> now, can you tell me "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M" doesnt work?
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  does  'sudi fdisk -l /dev/hda' show show any partitions or other info?
<Dr_willis> oops
<Gog123> ddd -v
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  does  'sudo\ fdisk -l /dev/hda' show show any partitions or other info?
<Dr_willis> dang typos
<cables> xyz-abc, in this time you could have run out to a store, bought a cd-r, downloaded dban, burned it, and ran it :)
<xyz-abc> no, willis
<xyz-abc> HOWEVER, i went to /dev and i found these directories: hda, hda1, hda2, hda3, hda5, hda6, hda7, hdd
<Dr_willis> if fdisk -l isewnt showing any info about /dev/hda and that dd command was saying that /dev/hda is a 'folder' thats telling me the HD is not gettting seen by the machine or buis.
<Dr_willis> the fact that theres a /dev/hda means very little.
<xyz-abc> ok, so i guess i should download debian
<omeil> Dr_willis: so was your savage a 387mb dload?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  i downloaded it some months ago.
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  theres a few other live-cd-rescue cds out that may bave some tools that might help
<omeil> Dr_williw: because there is a new savage version 2.00e i think and its a 387mb dload -_-.
<Dr_willis> omeil,  sounds about right
<intelikey> i have a problem with gnome.  when i login i only get a terminal  and if i exit that it reverts to gdm.     someone know what to look for ?
<Dr_willis> omeil,  'silverback 2e'
<Dr_willis> omeil,  is the version .
<Flannel> intelikey: does "safe gnome" (under sesssion, at gdm) work?
<monsoon_king> i installed ubuntu as dual boot with XP..but after instllation when the pc boots the grub doesnt load
<xyz-abc> btw, willis, I downloaded a zero-fill application from seagate's site (my HDD is seagate), an ancient DOS app (that is still OFFICIAL) and started the zero fill, but it didnt seem to be moving forward
<intelikey> Flannel i'll check and get back to you.
<omeil> Dr_williw: yup your right...hmm does america's army have a linux port?
<Flannel> monsoon_king: You installed XP last?
<omeil> dig
<jacquesmerde> which is the ubuntu-derivative which comes with ndiswrapper and a gui way of using it?
<omeil> Dr_willis: yup your right...hmm does america's army have a linux port?
<Flannel> jacquesmerde: Ubuntu comes with ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> omeil,  yep it does.. but i SUCK at Americas Army - i cant finish boot camp. :)
<monsoon_king> flannel i installed xp first and then ubuntu
<Flannel> monsoon_king: really?  Where did you install GRUB?
<intelikey> Flannel doesn't much look like it.   i'll give it a minute or two more.
<Anohaakten> yo can someone help me....how do I save channels?
<Flannel> intelikey: what safe mode does is load gnome without any of the startup things, so if you had a bad startup file, you could remove it.  Just, for... general knowledge
<wiseKid> how do i uninstall vmware??
<Anohaakten> like how do I save this so everytime I load up in xchat, it starts
<intelikey> Flannel all i have now is a mouse courser.  so i assume that failsafe gnome has failed.
<Dr_willis> wiseKid,  how did you install it?
<monsoon_king> i just followed the installation... it showed its loading grib in HD0
<Flannel> intelikey: this is gnome? or X? (brown or grey?)
<wiseKid> add/remove in gnome
<intelikey> gnome
<wiseKid> adept i believe its called
<Dr_willis> use the package managers to remove it then.
<Flannel> wiseKid: In Gnome?  no, that's add/remove.  Synaptic is it's big brother. (adept is KDE)
<wiseKid> i get errors
<Flannel> wiseKid: which errors?
<Dr_willis> wiseKid,  heh - WHY dident you mention that earlier. :)
<wiseKid> dpkg error
<mhemu> can someone give me a hand with installing flash? The last time i tried to install it i get constant errors. Every update or installation of any software, flash tries to install and kicks out errors
<Flannel> wiseKid: Which errors specifically?
<intelikey> Flannel surely it should have loades something by now.  so 'failsafe gnome' has failed to load.  still just a mouse courser, nothing else.
<mhemu> I tried getting automatix going, cause i was told that makes it easy to work with flash, but i can't get that going either
<xyz-abc> dr. willis, if ubuntu is based on debian... why cant i do the 'rescue mission' on ubuntu?
<wiseKid> one sec let me try and uninstall again
<Flannel> !automatix | mhemu
<ubotu> mhemu: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jacquesmerde> Flannel: does ubuntu also come with all the windows drivers?
<wiseKid> E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Flannel> mhemu: Flash is super easy to install without automatix (like most of the stuff automatix 'does'), there's really no reason to use it (especially considering it's issues)
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  i belive the person earlier suggested you use a specific tool. not 'debian' .  THere are several live cd's that come with a great number of 'rescue' tools
<wiseKid> when i installed vmware i got errors, and the same ones when i try to install software after that
<xyz-abc> oh... so dban is NOT a cool abbreviation for debian.. :D
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  :) yep.
<noel> Greetings folks. I am trying to install sysexxer from the console, and I get the message "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Flannel> jacquesmerde: I don't know.  I don't believe you have to hunt them down yourself, so I... imagine it does.
<Dr_willis> !info dban
<Flannel> noel: you need 'build-essential'
<ubotu> Package dban does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<t35t0r> !info mpich2
<ubotu> Package mpich2 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<mhemu> flannel, I've tried installing it from the add/remove programs, didn't work properly. I also downloaded the files seperately and that was a no go too. I just did a fresh install of edgy 6.10. Could you provide me with a failsafe way to get it going?
<t35t0r> !info mpich
<Flannel> !wifi | jacquesmerde, this HowTo might help (if it says "grab your windows drivers!" then you know it doesnt
<ubotu> Package mpich does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> jacquesmerde, this HowTo might help (if it says "grab your windows drivers!" then you know it doesnt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noel> Flannel, what is build essential?
<xyz-abc> !info dban
<ubotu> Package dban does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<frick> http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<cables> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mhemu> I'm a day in to using ubuntu as well, so just a heads up...i'm a noob
<cables> xyz-abc, dban is a livecd for wiping hard drives
<t35t0r> hahaha
<intelikey> Flannel was the "try failsafe" the only thought you had on this ?      i kinda hoped that was just an information gathering question...            ?
<cables> mhemu, just came back to the channel, have you got flash working yet?
<Flannel> mhemu: install flash from the repositories.
<xyz-abc> thank you guys, you've been awesome
<t35t0r> cables, so i can just put it in my cd and it will wipe everything?
<cables> !flash | mhemu
<ubotu> mhemu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<hk-ref> you can get flash 9 from the adobe flash website.
<cables> t35t0r, My guess is it's got a confirmation thingy
<jacquesmerde> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> hk-ref: It's in the repositories
<cables> hk-ref, not a great idea, better to get it from the repoos
<t35t0r> ahh what's the fun of that
<cables> t35t0r, you can probably customize an insta-wiping version
<t35t0r> great i'll take it to walmart
<hk-ref> cables, ive had no problem with it.
<xyz-abc> cables, so after dban wipes out everything, i can install windows on it?
<cables> hk-ref, it's better to install anything from the repos if they're there.
<cables> xyz-abc, why can't you install windows on it in its current state?
<Flannel> mhemu: use a package manager to install flash7 (that's in edgy/dapper multiverse, 'flashplugin-nonfree'), then go to packages.ubuntu.com, and grab the flash file out of -backports (download the .deb file), then install that locally with dpkg
<cables> xyz-abc, the windows installer should detect the drive and let you reformat it
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, do dice...still dont see the access point...or rather access point invalid
<xyz-abc> i wish, cables
<xyz-abc> i wish
<jimmygoon> So is Ubuntu going to support the xbox 360?
<xyz-abc> i screwed things up big time
<sybariten> oooh even more active than the linuxhelp channel
<sybariten> gotta ask here too then, and i'm not actually doing an immoral thing since its a ubuntu machine that this concerns
<wiseKid> jimmygoon: i think microsoft just made an update that wont allow the user to use their own OS
<Anohaakten_> yay jimmygoon!
<jimmygoon> wiseKid: http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EEZFuEEVZFQIvqoMAC.php
<vidd_laptop> anyone else get the bcm43xx acess invalid thing fixed?
<sybariten> does anyone know how to add an SSH filesystem to MC?  i am using midnight commander on one machine and want another machine to appear in one of the panes, as a filesystem
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten_, whats up?
<Anohaakten_> haha, its me Gnarley190, just saying Hey
<wiseKid> guess i read the wrong article
<wiseKid> or misinterpreted it
<intelikey> can anyone tell me what might cause a system to log you into a terminal even when you select 'gnome' or 'failsafe gnome'  ?
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, that didnt work
<Anohaakten_> vidd_laptop: it didnt?
<mhemu> flannel: can i just grab the file from the backport and use that, or do i need to get it from add/remove software first?
<Anohaakten_> vidd_laptop: thati s exactly waht I did
<killer_> I just installed ubuntu 6.10 and I open a terminal, and vi doesn't work. I press "i" for insert mode, then press down arrow and the screen prints a "B" for every down arrow, what is broken?
<Dr_willis> killer_,  nothing is broken
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, should i format and reinstall clean first?
<Dr_willis> killer_,  vim is using 'vi' compatiabilty mode.
<Flannel> mhemu: you should install the one from the repos firt
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, i had a faile attempt before
<Flannel> killer_: the vim included is vim-tiny, you should install the full vim for all the features
<Dr_willis> killer_,  try  :set nocp
<mhemu> Flannel, by repos and repositories you mean add/remove app correct?
<adjioev_> i thought vim is installed by default?
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  it is? heh.. never noticed that.
<killer_> Dr_willis: compatibility mode for what? I've been using it for years on x86 computers
<irunwithscissors> what is the command to open a craphical text editor, instead of gedit?
<Anohaakten_> no no no vidd_laptop that would not make a difference
<irunwithscissors> graphical**
<Dr_willis> killer_,  the compatiable with the original VI
<Anohaakten_> I guess just keep searching for solutions vidd_laptop
<Flannel> irunwithscissors: gedit is the GUI editor
<adjioev_> try gvim
<Dr_willis> killer_,  which would do exactly that with the arrow keys.
<mhemu> Flannel, like i said, i'm a noob, so i apologize for the easy questions
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, when did you do it and what version did you do it on
<adjioev_> sudo apt-get install gvim
<Flannel> mhemu: You'll want to go through synaptic, I'm not sure it's in Add/Remove
<intelikey> irunwithscissors gedit is graphical.
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, maybe i should use dapper?
<Flannel> !multiverse | mhemu, this is how you activate multiverse
<ubotu> mhemu, this is how you activate multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<intelikey> irunwithscissors abiword ?
<Anohaakten_> vidd_laptop:  nope that would not make a difference, I am using edgy
<irunwithscissors> intelikey: earlier in here i saw some people talking about a different command, and i was hoping to use it as when i am trying to open /boot/grub/menu.lst under su, it says that it cannot display the file.
<killer_> Dr_willis: ok.. so I have apparently installed "more" vi after installing 6.01, since I've never seen this issue
<adjioev_> how can i play flv files?
<killer_> Dr_willis: well aside from a freeBSD box recently
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, can you fill me in? whats up?
<vega-> what's the difference between compiz and beryl really?
<intelikey> irunwithscissors su ?     or sudo ?
<Dr_willis> killer_,  its just the way the default Vim stuff is under ubuntu/kubunt and some other disrtos.
<irunwithscissors> su
<jimmygoon> beryl is less stable, easier to config and has more features
<intelikey> there in lies the problem irunwithscissors
<jimmygoon> compiz is the stable meat and potatoes
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, im trying to get bcm43xx to run
<killer_> Dr_willis: thanks for your time
<irunwithscissors> ok
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, i get access point invalid
<campo> Hi, anyone have a suggestion for viewing .rm (real media) files in ubuntu edgy 6.1
<Dr_willis> killer_, vi /etc/vim/vimrc   ------ and read its comments. :) right at the top
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop : Anohaakten_ was it you that I worked with ndiswrapper on?
<intelikey> irunwithscissors and use gksudo for gui apps
<xyz-abc> hey guys, how come ubuntu can handle so few file formats intially?
<irunwithscissors> ok i got it, thanks.
<Anohaakten_> yes vidd_laptop jimmygoon knows what he is talking about, im still a rookie to ubuntu
<vega-> Jurgeni: ok, thanks, that was just the kind of info i was looking for
<kelsin> xyz-abc: cause they aren't free formats
<Anohaakten_> jimmygoon no
<jimmygoon> xyz-abc, codecs copyright, patent issues...
<xyz-abc> so...
<xyz-abc> i know
<kelsin> xyz-abc: they have patent issues
<jimmygoon> Anohaakten_, okay... I get mixed up easily... vidd_laptop : what do you mean by bcm43xx???
<xyz-abc> so of course you guys all have special apps that can handle all the formats though, right?
<jimmygoon> the driver bcm43xx? what is the wireless card name you are working with? model number, etc?
<cables> !vlc | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xyz-abc> i know !vlc ;)
<Anohaakten_> jimmygoon: its cool, I know you deal with many people
<kelsin> xyz-abc: yes, most apps can, just have to install the codecs, most can be installed easily to by enabling the universe repos etc
<Dr_willis> of coruse MS got sued to the tune of 1.5B  over mp3 patent stuff. :)
<intelikey> irunwithscissors there are several text based editors that would work in a bad environment   nano is devault   vim  emacs  ...
<xyz-abc> what about quicktime and realplayer formats?
<Flannel> xyz-abc: check out the Restricted Formats page
<Flannel> !restricted | xyz-abc
<ubotu> xyz-abc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mhemu> Flannel, ok, grabbed it from the repos, installed it, now i'm installing the newest version from the back thingy
<xyz-abc> k
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, wireless ntework card bcm4306  installed the firmware, set up network-admin, iwconfig STILL shows access point invalid
<joe4444> is it possible to upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<intelikey> Dr_willis do you have any thoughts on what might break gnome so that only a terminal would open ?
<Flannel> joe4444: not an "upgrade", but yeah, install "ubuntu-desktop"
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, Anohaakten_ pointed me here: http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=148474 followed the instructions, no luck
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not really - try a new user - see if it works for them
<Flannel> intelikey: do you get nothing in your logs?
<intelikey> Dr_willis this is not the "highly customized" box that i normally run.
<joe4444> Flannel, so the system "core" is the same... xubuntu just lacks some packages included with ubuntu?
<intelikey> Flannel not that i have found.
<Anohaakten_> vidd_laptop:  that is exactly what I did to get my wireless working
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, lets see if we can't find something that doesn't involve firmware and compiling :S
<joe4444> all i need to do is "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<usurp> WHERE CAN I GET SERIALS FOR WMWARE?
<Flannel> joe4444: Right, It's just a different GUI environment
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, it seems like the card is WORKING, just not able to access my network
<Flannel> joe4444: sudo, but yeah
<joe4444> excellent
<jimmygoon> usurp: wrong place to ask that question. pm me if you are registered
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop: what have you done so far?
<joe4444> damn cd-rw can't burn ubuntu edgy iso for some reason but xubuntu edgy worked
<Dr_willis> usurp,  the vmware homepage.
<Dr_willis> usurp,  you fill out a questionare.. get serial #'s for free
<Flannel> joe4444: Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu (the desktop environments) all are part of "Ubuntu" (the Linux distro), and you can have all three coexisting on a single linux install (because they all share the same core)
<intelikey> Flannel ah maybe one.   from gdm logs error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<mhemu> flannel, worked like a charm, thanks a bunch...but now for some reason opera doesn't seem to be able to access java. DOH!
<kelsin> usurp: if you want ones to run the free verions of their software it's right on their site
<Dr_willis> usurp,  may want to read the docs they got also. :)
<mhemu> gg youtube
<joe4444> Flannel, so the only real difference is the GUI?
<Flannel> !java | mhemu, instructions for opera (scroll down), er, ifI remember
<ubotu> mhemu, instructions for opera (scroll down), er, ifI remember: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> joe4444: that's precisely the difference
<xyz-abc> another question: any of you here use wine or cedega/
<Shadow_mil> anyone here read this article http://consumer.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTI5OCwxLCxoY29uc3VtZXI=
<joe4444> k, thanks
<omeil_> Dr_willis, wow can't even finish boot camp 0_0
<joe4444> now hopefully i can get this stupid cd-rw to boot a cd
<omeil_> Dr_willis, :D lol
<kelsin> joe4444: yes, and some default apps to work better with the distros, installing the other desktop package takes care of all of it
* joe4444 is really hating windows today
<t35t0r> yes it should have said 30 days with ubuntu not linux
<l2s> hello, how would one load a megaraid_legacy driver for a server trying to run ubuntu 6.06 server
<Flannel> joe4444: and, with the Desktop Environments, comes different apps (KDE uses Kate, Ubuntu uses Gedit, Xubuntu uses mousepad, etc)
<kelsin> xyz-abc: I use wine to run WoW, War3, Starcraft all the time
<Dr_willis> omeil_,  actually i think i kept dieing doing the paratoooper thing.
<t35t0r> l2s, by compiling the module
<xyz-abc> ok, so it DOES work then :D
<kelsin> xyz-abc: I refuse to use cedega and luckily I have no reason to
<joe4444> great, thanks guys
<l2s> huh
<xyz-abc> why do u refuse to use it?
<omeil_> Dr_willis, :) understandable
<campo> Hi, anyone have a suggestion for viewing .rm (real media) files in ubuntu
<l2s> The server is not online yet so no way to compile the module
<t35t0r> how does one view a real media file?
<Flannel> !real | campo
<ubotu> campo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> xyz-abc,  i refuse to play most any of the pc games out now a days. :) games are for the weak.
<kelsin> xyz-abc: cause they charge money for stuff that should be fed back into wine
<Flannel> t35t0r: see that page too (restricted formats)
<intelikey> Dr_willis no not for newly created users either.
<campo> ty
<xyz-abc> well... u dont have to buy cedega
<xyz-abc> im pretty sure u dont
<t35t0r> heh nm i know how to do it
<kelsin> xyz-abc: if you want to compile from source
<xyz-abc> technically u have to
<t35t0r> no format is restricted for me!
<kelsin> xyz-abc: it doesn't even matter, I don't need it
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, what have you done so far?
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, downloaded the bcm43xx-cutter app and installed....ran the script to get and install the firmware, modprob bcm43xx, wnt to network-admin to input the data needed for my network[including a static IP] , rebooted and now i have a steady blue light, iwconfig says access point invalid, and i cannot connect via wireless...only wired
<xyz-abc> well I'm probably gonna need it
<omeil_> WTF!!! :D
<xyz-abc> i think i'm enjoying ubuntu.. but i've had a rocky start
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, sorry...i type slow
<omeil_> Sorry, there is no operating system.
<intelikey> ok the reason it can't open that file is.  /bin/ls: /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy: No such file or directory
<omeil_> Please try to install FreeDOS from dosemu-freedos.
<vidd_laptop> and i didnt want to leave anything out
<jimmygoon> did you install network-manager-gnome?
<Flannel> omeil_: you need to reinstall GRUB
<Flannel> !grub | omeil_, first link
<ubotu> omeil_, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, did you install network-manager-gnome?
<omeil_> xyz-abc: everyone has a rocky start for there first time
<intelikey> even /etc/X11/xserver is missing
<kelsin> xyz-abc: yeah if you want to run DirectX games without OpenGL options in linux you'll need it currently until wine catches up (soon)
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i rember seeing a similer thing ages ago.. but not sure why, or what the problem/fix was
<l2s> theres no way to download the module ?
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, no....im running xubuntu.....is it REALLY needed?
<omeil_> Flannel: no ubuntu works :D thats what it says when i try to start dosemu from terminal :)
<xyz-abc> k, kelsin
<a686578> hello, can someone recommend me a good MSN messenger client for ubuntu linux?
<Flannel> intelikey: Well, you could reinstall ... whatever you're missing.
<xyz-abc> GAIM!!
<vidd_laptop> it dont seem to acually DO anything
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, probably not...
<adjioev_> gaim?
<adjioev_> or aMSN
<a686578> other than gaim?
<intelikey> Flannel what provides /etc/X11/xserver/*  ?
<xyz-abc> dunno then :D
<a686578> which is better of the two? gaim or amsn?
<t35t0r> aim
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, i only have WEP on the network
<omeil_> id go gaim
<a686578> thanks
<kelsin> a686578: yeah I've heard gaim was being wierd with msn recently, I've heard amsn is probably better
<xyz-abc> hey guys, i've been learning a bit of C++ lately, what are the chances of me being able to continue the learning on ubuntu?
<adjioev_> i like gaim so u can configure icq msn and jabber togeather
<Flannel> intelikey: You'd have to check.  You can look at packages.ubuntu.com (scroll down to the second fieldset)
<intelikey> this was a clean install only hours ago
<Dr_willis> ls  /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<Dr_willis> ls: /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy: No such file or directory
<a686578> kelsin: exactly why im asking
<omeil_> cause u can run numerous accounts at once
<adjioev_> dont have any problems
<a686578> too many issues
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, umm... I'm not sure if... do you have wpasupplicant/
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  that files not on my ssyte, anywere
<adjioev_> aMSN is pure for MSN service
<kelsin> xyz-abc: easily, install the build-essential packages and you'll get the gcc compiler and libraies to compile c++ programs
<omeil_> gaim is running fine for me
<kelsin> a686578: that's what I've heard, I don't use it, and the sites I read that on say use amsn
<a686578> more features for MSN with amsn?
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, no....and i dont use wpa on my network either
<xyz-abc> aha.. i guess i'll have to ditch Visual Studio 2005 though, right?
<Dr_willis> locate SecurityPolicy -------->  /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-core/SecurityPolicy
<kelsin> xyz-abc: yes definately
<jimmygoon> hmm
<xyz-abc> hmmm
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, what exactly does it say?
<adjioev_> i use msn only for chat so gaim is more then enough
<jimmygoon> can you pastebin it?
<jimmygoon> !paste > vidd_laptop
<intelikey> eeek   grep /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list   drew a blank.
<vidd_laptop> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/87870-bcm43xx-installed-but-know-working-correctly.html
<omeil_> Anyone here know alot about CDEMU?
<vidd_laptop> this is my forum post with all my info
<xyz-abc> it so happens i have ubuntu 6.10 installed on another, old pc (that I'm using right now), are there any games (besides the somewhat boring default ones) available?
<intelikey> would someone else check that and see if you hit pay dirt ?
<t35t0r> xyz-abc, there are lots of dinky linux games
<Dr_willis> Intangir,  that file is not there on my working system.. apt-file search isent finding it either.
<Dr_willis> oops..
<vidd_laptop> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/87870-bcm43xx-installed-but-know-working-correctly.html   jimmygoon let me know if you need more info
<adjioev_> try tux games
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, I'm really not too sure what could be the problem but it seems to be at least one person's opinion that those drivers aren't good :S
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, Are you willing to try ndiswrapper?
<omeil_> Dr_willis you know anything about CDEMU?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,   ,  that file is not there on my working system.. apt-file search isent finding it either.
<intelikey> then why is gdm whining about it ?    and that's the only error in all my logs
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, wireless is more important right now to me then "pure linux"
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  here we go...   xserver-xgl: usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy        xserver-xorg-core: usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-core/SecurityPolicy
<kelsin> xyz-abc: I havn't tried to many of the free games, but if you have windows disks for quake 1,2 or 3 or ut2004 you can play those in linux nativly
<SnakesAndStuff> my startup splash screen seems to be in the wrong resolution and displays in unusual colors... what do I need to do/read to fix this?
<ss_> how can i check the kb/s bandwidth going through a network device at a moment in time?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i saw some similer issue ages ago.. may be worth a look in the wiki..
<mhemu> flannel, i have java going and it works with firefox...just no dice with opera. do i need to do what you just suggested with the backports and all?
<Dr_willis> or forums
<Anohaakten_> vidd_laptop what kind of wireless card do you have?
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, heh, ndiswrapper is less pure - ndiswrapper is a way of using a windows driver to connect with linux -- it might work better
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, the dapper instructions for blacklisting the bcm43xx driver still work?
<intelikey> Dr_willis ok   thanks for the heads up on that.
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, I have no idea
<t35t0r> been using ndiswrapper with broadcom forever ..not switching to the kernel driver!
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, bcm4306
<kelsin> ss_: this might not be what you wanted, but gkrellm, the gnome panel system-monitor or other programs like conky can display that
<t35t0r> conky is the best
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=bcm4306
<intelikey> ok folks i got it.
<intelikey> Dr_willis Flannel anyone else that might want to know.    no write permission on /dev/null   chmoded it and everything is working now.
<xyz-abc> ok thanks a lot, everyone! bye
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  egads... that sounds familer also...
<intelikey> so udev is misconfigured on the ubuntu dapper live CD install....
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, awesome howto =] 
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  heh.. i bet its not actually a null device any more.. see ifyou can 'cd' into /dev/null
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, Anohaakten_ tyvm for your time
<canllaith> hey, can anyone tell me what the default kernel version is in ubuntu edgy ?
<noodles12> how do i mount an .iso image?
<jimmygoon> vidd_laptop, hope its helpful, not sure how experienced you are, but you might try it wihtout compiling ndiswrapper from source, I can't REALLY imagine its necessary..
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  that sounds like it..
<intelikey> -bash: cd: /dev/null: Not a directory
<intelikey> hmmmm -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 383 2007-03-09 00:03 /dev/null
<l2s> can someone help me ewith the alternative cd rom q
<t35t0r> someone run uname -a for me
<intelikey> not charictor nor block device though
<omeil_> why?
<l2s> ubuntu 6.10 desktop installs on the raid, but 6.10 server, 6.06 server, and 6.10 alternative does not
<roe> t35t0r, on what type of system
<vidd_laptop> jimmygoon, its in the repo's[i think] 
<t35t0r> ubuntu edgy
<jimmygoon> yup
<Anohaakten_> no problamo vidd_laptop
<omeil_> is there any image mounting programsthat actually work. i have tried acetoneiso and cdemu and both die on me
<roe> t35t0r, sorry no edgy here
<t35t0r> someone run uname -r on ubuntu edgy and show output
<intelikey> what's the null device supposed to look like ?
<Anohaakten_> Im a newbie to linux myself, I know its tough at first, but youll grasp it!
<omeil_> whats edgy
<omeil_> isn't edgy. ubuntu 6.10?
<intelikey> Dr_willis you are correct it was a regular file.
<omeil_> 2.6.17-11-generic
<jimmygoon> gnight all
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  heh ya did a cat /dev/null ?
<eshaase> i'm trying to get the bmpx music player to work but whenever i try to add a folder i get the following: No HAL Volume/Device Infromation for this File... anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Anohaakten_> later mr goon
<vidd_laptop> the thing is...im NOT that new....it was working fine...but i had to re-install after a botched fiesty install Anohaakten_
<dfgas> are there any precompiled kernels for dapper that is 2.6.19 or better?
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me where to get edgy?
<t35t0r> eshaase, ya stop using gnome
<jimmygoon> cute_bettong, ubuntu.com
<eshaase> t35t0r: hehe, cute
<t35t0r> eshaase, and get vlc
<omegacenti> I'm having a problem, is it possible to add space to an already existing ext3 partition?
<eshaase> t35t0r: vlc?
<intelikey> Dr_willis no just   file null
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> well good luck intelikey .
<Dr_willis> night all.
<intelikey> gnight
<vidd_laptop> Anohaakten_, this of course is the reason you test onBACKUP hardware!
<omeil_> i just love that compile a kernel game -_-
<Anohaakten_> lol
<Anohaakten_> sure thing vidd_laptop
<vidd_laptop> peace out Anohaakten_
<supaben34> Hello all, got a question about my ubuntu setup here at home
<supaben34> I am trying to configure my wireless connection and before it allows me to see the configuration settings, the administrative window is supposed to come up
<supaben34> it never does
<omeil_> I hypothetically speaking. what if blizzard creates world of warcraft 2 on linux only :) , I wonder if heaps of window users just isntantly change OS lol :D not that there is gonna be a WOW 2
<supaben34> it stays minimized on the taskbar
<adjioev_> i had this problem before
<killer_> in nautilus every folder I click I have to continue to click View -> details, I'm not finding where to set it to behave as set currently
<adjioev_> i reinstalled ubuntu and got it back... noobs solution
<Hive> flannel, i'm back! flash is working, i can see videos and stuff from youtube, but now i can't hear sound. Any thoughts? My sound works properly, get the startup sound and all when I fireup the system and get into ubuntu
<dxdt> omeil_, interesting idea.  An idea that the killer app has switched from something useful like a good spreadsheet to an MMORPG
<killer_> maybe I'm just expexting too much from gnome
<supaben34> I need another solution adjioev
<arrenlex> I am installing openSUSE :O Take that, ubuntu!
<supaben34> i got too many things on my Linux setup here
<Hive> killer_, there's a setting you're overlooking
<kelsin> killer_: you mean View as list instead of icons?
<omeil_> that would just kill M$ lool
<billy> Greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<supaben34> anyone got any other ideas?
<killer_> Hive: I'm sure there is, but the point being.. I didn't find it
<Hive> killer_, go to edit/preferences and you can set the default view there
<t35t0r> billy, i'm not an ant
<killer_> kelsin: yes
<adjioev_> i know but sometimes it appears. try to restart several times maybe ull get it back
<kelsin> yeah, Edit -> Prefernces. on the View tab
<omeil_> Dosbox is the shiznat
<billy> t35t0r: from here, you sure look like one.
<SnakesAndStuff> my startup splash screen seems to be in the wrong resolution and displays in unusual colors... what do I need to do/read to fix this?
<omegacenti> I'm having a problem, is it possible to add space to an already existing ext3 partition?
<adjioev_> if you solve this problem please let me know
<t35t0r> omegacenti, yes
<t35t0r> e2online
<killer_> Hive:  hmm.. well then it will make me do the opposite.. if I am in a directory and View->icons, everything I click will then turn to a list, will it not?
<billy> Anyone else having problems with Firefox (and only firefox) spilling over the screen slightly.  As in, the scroll bar is difficult to click on.
<Hive> Can anyone give me a hand? I can't seem to get sound working in flash videos. Just got flash installed, the video plays fine but there's no sound playing. My sound works in other apps and situations, just not the videos
<omegacenti> t35t0r: What if the if the ext3 partition is near the end of the disk and there is free space in the middle of the disk that you want to add to the ext3?
<dxdt> billy, yes, but only when I am running Desktop effects (XGL+ wobbly windows that sorta thing)
<killer_> I would prefer to set it and NOT CHASE it until I close and  reopen nautilus
<t35t0r> omegacenti, it can't extend the partition without lvm
<Hive> killer_, no idea, haven't gotten that far into my ubuntu/gnome usage. I'm kinda in the same situation you are, I want some folders as a detailed list, and some as icons....
<omegacenti> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<usurp> do i have to install the Virtual OS inside vmware to use wmware??????
<kelsin> killer_: when I change one view to list, and double click on an item, the next one pops up as icons (my default) again
<billy> dxdt: yes, I'm running those very things.  hmm.....
<dxdt> billy, yeah then I think it is just a bug with XGL then, I noticed it too.
<kelsin> usurp: well... if you want to run windows in vmware you have to install windows in it, yes or download a already made vmx (but you obviously can only find those for free oses)
<dxdt> billy, it doesn't happen when I'm not running them--if I just switch back to no XGL and what not.
<billy> dxdt: oops.  I'm running the AIGL (I think it's labeled).  Maybe just the wobbly windows?
<killer_> Hive: it would be sensible if it just displayed in the current view settings
<killer_> kelsin: yeah.. same problem I'm fighting
<billy> dxdt:  well, it's not too much of a prob.  I can scroll with the scroll button on the mouse.  just wondering if anyone else had the same prob.
<Hive> killer_, it would, yes. something similar to windows file options setup, but I didn't design it so what can i do....if you find a solution, let me know
<dxdt> billy, not sure.  I would doubt it.  I'm running XGL with Beryl on top.   Are you running Beryl or Compiz on top of AIGLX?  If you are running Compiz and AIGLX, then the problem is even deeper than the the 3d stuff because at that point we would have the same problem for different forked versions
<billy> dxdt:  ever have a problem with Beryl stopping for no apparent reason?
<abasinisvacant> can someone give me a few tips on how to use gtk-gnutella?
<koregaonpark> Hey, can anyone tell me if it's possible to upgrade to Edgy from the CD instead of the 'net?
<billy> dxdt:  AIGLX + Beryl
<omegacenti> t35t0r: If it does have LVM, and the ext3 partition is at the end, and the free space is towards the beginning, can I add the space to the etx3?
<killer_> I'm probably going to end up in KDE again.. gnome works me too hard, I own a computer so repeated activity is automatic, not me repeating things.. heck that's the microsoft way
<dxdt> billy, haha yeah, a while back an update smashed it for me and it didn't work for me again until just recently.  Before that I had no problems, but now I have problems often, actually.
<omeil_> OH YEAH!! got quake 1 working with DOSBOX lol
<omegacenti> omeil_: Links Now!
<magnushc> why is nestropia
<billy> dxdt:  usually all I have to do is restart beryl.  But I wonder why it stops in the first place.  ??
<magnushc> why is nestra window so small
<omegacenti> omeil_: I have wanted to play that game for so long, mind if I send you a pm?
<t35t0r> omegacenti, i don't know if you can add an existing ext3 partition to an lvm ..you should be able to
<koregaonpark> omeil_, that's pretty cool. I need to try DOXBox soon.
<koregaonpark> Hey, can anyone tell me if it's possible to upgrade to Edgy from the CD instead of the 'net?
<kelsin> quake1 works natively also
<Hive> anyone? sound doesn't play in flash videos such as those on youtube...
<t35t0r> omegacenti, but if you can you can do what you want
<omegacenti> t35t0r: lol I am just checking cause it didn't seem possible when I tried.
<billy> koregaonpark:  sure.  just open the CD in your repository list in Synaptic.
<dxdt> Hive, which version of flash are you using?  9?
<t35t0r> omegacenti, you may be able to do it with the ext2online thing
<Hive> dxdt, yes, just got flash working actually
<billy> koregaonpark:  and turn OFF all the actual repositories.
<kelsin> omeil_: quake 1 2 and 3 are all open source (the engines) so if you have the data files you can play them in linux nateivly
<clouder`grr> Switching the view in Gnome worked fine for me.  The only quirky things were that windows that I explicitly set to icon view remained in icon view and the setting only fully took effect when I made the change and closed all Nautilus windows
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Can you backup ubuntu and put it on another partition and have no problems running it?
<omeil_> yeah i know
<dxdt> Hive, I had all sorts of sound issues with earlier versions, but they went away with version 9.  Not sure I'm gonna be able to be much help then...
<t35t0r> omegacenti, you can backup anything by putting it on another partition
<koregaonpark> billy, okay, I'll just give it a shot. Open the CD in the rep. list in Synaptic and turn off all the real sources?
<t35t0r> omegacenti, just dd it if you want
<omegacenti> t35t0r: But can it run on the other partition.
<kelsin> killer_: yeah natilus should remember your settings in a certain folder so when you return to the same folder it's the same setting, but doesn't seem to have a setting for what you want, even in the gconf settings
<omeil_> but it took me nearly 2 hours to get quake 3 installed with all the problems i run into lol
<t35t0r> omegacenti, yeah why not?
<kylequamme> anyone have issues with the newest nvidia driver?
<Hive> dxdt, i used the repositories to get flash 7x and then i got flash 9x from the backports, as someone suggested in here
<billy> koregaonpark:  never tried it myself.  only theory.  I don't see how it could break anything though.
<omegacenti> t35t0r: BEcause I am from the windows world, and partitions are evil there.
<omeil_> and just google dosbox and in the download page there is the source package for linux and just compile it
<t35t0r> there are always issues with drivers
<r00t_> cables, you still here?
<omeil_> sound works to
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone know a good GUI-based backup system for linux? There's a few available, I just dont know if anyone here maybe has some experience with some of them?
<kylequamme> hah, yea, i suppose
<koregaonpark> billy. ha, okay. It's not like I have anything important on here anyway.
<kylequamme> i'm getting a resource conflict
<t35t0r> who needs a gui with cron and rsync ?
<billy> If you can run Beryl fine in GNOME, will it work fine in KDE if you are freshly installing it?
<billy> koregaonpark:  it just MIGHT be a first.  :)
<r00t_> youstill have to use the XMl session to use it
<mhemu> can someone tell me how i can get gdesklets and gmailnotify to run on startup? I'm a noob so I'm gonna need someone to spell it out for me...
<r00t_> sorry wrong box
<r00t_> cables, you still here?
<OMGLAZERS> t35t0r, Some people aren't very good with the terminal; plus I need to pick and choose on specific files and folders
<billy> mhemu:  add those commands to >system>preferences>sessions>startup programs.
<cables> r00t_, yep, just got back
<mhemu> billy, muchas gracias
<r00t_> cables, cool. I just though i would let you know that i got it fixed
<billy> mhemu:  es no problema.
<cables> r00t_, good
<koregaonpark> billy, you think there might be wiki page on this?
<omeil_> do i need to boot into xgi to run the beryl themes?
<t35t0r> OMGLAZERS, what's the backup medium?
<omegacenti> t35t0r: For me it would be DVD's
<OMGLAZERS> t35t0r, Just wanna take a snapshot of my root and put it onto a seperate physical drive
<Flannel> koregaonpark: you need the alternate CD, and yeah, it's on the Upgrade page
<dxdt> Hive, if you go here, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ and then click about on the Flash test thingy that comes up, does it say you are on version 9?  maybe version 7 is still being used somehow?
<omegacenti> !snapshot
<pwnzorz> wubi no worky!!...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snapshot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> koregaonpark:  seems like something like that ought to have been mentioned at least once on ubuntuforums.org.  Go there and do a search.  "upgrade CD only"
<t35t0r> OMGLAZERS, rsync, dd
<t35t0r> omegacenti, k3b
<omegacenti> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Flannel> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<koregaonpark> Flannel, billy: gotcha.
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Can it go directly to dvd and not make an archive on disk first?
<koregaonpark> Flannel, I have the alternate CD.
<TronBonne> How can I rename files through the terminal en masse just to remove a prefix thats attatched to their filenames?
<dxdt> I'll add my vote to k3b, I used it just earlier to burn a dvd of something
<Geoffrey2> oh, are there any ATI cards that work decently under Ubuntu?
<TronBonne> I need a quick answer
<t35t0r> omegacenti, yea why not?
<OMGLAZERS> t35t0r, I prefer to avoid the terminal if I can on it :\
<noodles12> i am currently using vmplayer in ubuntu to boot my existing xp installtion. It currently has internet access but not access to my lan. Is there a way to set it up so the vmware OS has access to the same LAN as the host OS ?
<bjv> t35t0r: dd abuser. use find & something, cpio
<t35t0r> heh rsync
<pwnzorz> why doesn't wubi work!
<omegacenti> t35t0r: /me is very new to Linux / backups/.
<Flannel> koregaonpark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  Last bit of "upgrading via update-manager"
<fer> hi
<pwnzorz> could you install linux on a pen driver =)
<t35t0r> yes
<r00t_> Geoffrey2, I have a ATI radeon 9550. works very well
<koregaonpark> Thanks, Flannel... opening...
<pwnzorz> awesome
<billy> Flannel: i think koregaonpark wants to upgrade with the CD only.
<Flannel> billy: right, its almost identical to the normal one, and on the same page
<pwnzorz> i wonder how much money you could get sellin ubuntu pen drives...
<t35t0r> pwnzorz, you can take it put qemu on the pen drive and run it on a windows box
<t35t0r> pwnzorz, alot
<billy> Flannel:  oh.  i see.  good work.
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Can it automate the DVD process, something like: "Please insert next dvd and hit enter."?
<fer> Does anyone know of a network scanner for linux?
<fer> my Ubuntu didnt come with one
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm gonna install it on a tower with a Radeon 7000
<pwnzorz> i should seriously do it!
<t35t0r> omegacenti, k3b? no the cli utils yes
<koregaonpark> billy, yeah, I only wanna use the CD. Have a slow-ass connection.
<t35t0r> omegacenti, cdrecord/dvdrecord/etc
<omegacenti> cli utils?
<pwnzorz> become the next linux billlonaire!
<omeil_> how do i use beryl?
<omegacenti> !dvdrecord
<kelsin> TronBonne: for i in *; do mv $i `echo $i | sed 's/prefix//'`; done
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrecord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwnzorz> who would like to buy a ubuntu pendrive install!!!?
<Flannel> omeil_: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<t35t0r> pwnzorz, clueless folks
<Dark_Clon> nada en espaol aqui
<Flannel> pwnzorz: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chatter, thanks
<Flannel> !es | Dark_Clon
<ubotu> Dark_Clon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kelsin> TronBonne: if all the files are in the current directory, and in "prefix" you might have to backslash some stuff
<billy> omeil_ : what u wanna do with it?
<pwnzorz> sry flannel didn't know =)
<koregaonpark> Flannel, if I follow this, don't I have to turn off the repositories first?
<fer> where do i go for Ubuntu-network scanners?
<kelsin> change the "mv $i" to "echo" if you want to test what it will change them to
<r00t_> Geoffrey2, good luck. it should work well
<pwnzorz> i actually do have a question, i tried uninstalling my fglrx drivers in recovery mode (screwed it up somehow) and now ubuntu won't load!
<billy> fer:  open the terminal and type "sudo apt-cache search network scanners".  Or open Synaptic and perform the search there.
<Flannel> koregaonpark: Nope.  Just do that command (the one on the page)
<pwnzorz> i think i used adept...
<t35t0r> pwnzorz, throw your ati card in the trash
<r00t_> have you tried recovery mode yet?
<pwnzorz> teftor: grrrrrrr
<dxdt> pwnzorz, probably just have to go into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from fglrx to ati and you will probably be good to go
<omeil_> billy: set one of the themes
<koregaonpark> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade", right, Flannel?
<r00t_> what ati card you have?
<pwnzorz> dxdt: thats what i thought, i don't how to restore it...
<Flannel> koregaonpark: yeah, that's the one
<billy> omeil_ : do you have the red diamond in your notification tray?
<Geoffrey2> oh, does Ubuntu have to be in any particular spot on the hard drive?  I remember FreeBSD was picky about where the partition started on the physical hard drive
<Flannel> koregaonpark: you don't need to, because of version numbers.  All the Dapper stuff will be lower than the Edgy stuff, even with the repositories active.
<t35t0r> Geoffrey2, no
<omeil_> billy: yup
<pwnzorz> dxdt: i also already uninstalled the fglrx... how does that work?
<koregaonpark> Flannel: Ah, okay, makes sense.
<Jaymz> pwnzorz: you should still be able to boot to a terminal without the fglrx drivers
<koregaonpark> Flannel: I'm getting this message: "Fetch data from the network for the upgrade?"
<TronBonne> gives a bunch of "target is not a directory"
<dxdt> pwnzor press ctrl+alt+f1  log in, then nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  find the line reading fglrx and then use ati in its place.  (fglrx is the driver from ATI  the codeword ati is the open source free driver)
<r00t_> Geoffrey2, I think that is is fine anywhere as long as grub is installed when you load ubuntu up
<Flannel> koregaonpark: say... no.  I imagine ;)
<billy> omeil_ : right-click on it and select "Emerald Theme Manager".  As you click on different themes, the appearance on your screen will change automatically.
<koregaonpark> Flannel, okay...
<pwnzorz> Jaymsz i know that... thats how i got to the terminal package manager... ;)
<t35t0r> ati is not an xorg drive
<t35t0r> radeon
<omeil_> i click but nothing changes
<pwnzorz> t35t0r: thanks for pointing out the obvious, now help me with the problem...
<kelsin> TronBonne: are all the files you want to change in your current directory?
<t35t0r> change fglrx to radeon in that file
<dxdt> either works if I recall.  ati or radeon  one links to the other or something like that
<kelsin> TronBonne: and can you paste the line you ran?
<r00t_> I have a cheao Radeon 9550 and it works with Ubuntu and Beryl
<billy> omeil_ : open a terminal and type "emerald --replace".
<koregaonpark> Flannel, just started the upgrade.
<pwnzorz> t35t0r: so it doesn't matter that i uninstalled the proprietary drivers...
<t35t0r> pwnzorz, if you uninstalled them then it won't work
<pwnzorz> t35t0r: so whats the dri that the xorg.conf is again ;)
<billy> omeil_ : be sure that beryl is actually running as well.  type "beryl" in the terminal.
<dxdt> It sholdn't matter unless yo happen to have one of those cards that ONLY wants the proprietary ones.  For example, I ran my laptop for months without the fglrx drivers
<whyameye> one of my systems is reporting 0 swap memory total, available, and free from the "free" command. How can I look further into why I have no swap memory? I definitely have a swap partition etc.
<dxdt> man I can't type tonight
<Jaymz> pwnzorz: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pwnzorz> dxdt: if the windows lag alot in ubuntu does taht mean i need 'em or is that a ubuntu glitch... cuz it pisses me off...
<t35t0r> whyameye, cat /proc/swaps
<kelsin> whyameye: is it listed in your /etc/fstab?
<mhemu> dxdt, that worked. guess flash 9 wasn't installed properly, sound and video both work. thanks bro!
<TronBonne> for i in *; do mv $i `echo $i | sed 's/System\ Shock\ \-//'`; done
<mhemu> still can't get java working in opera though...
<dxdt> mhemu, no problem
<whyameye> t35t0r: cat /proc/swaps returns nothing.
<omeil_> billy: i typed emerald --replace and the terminal is just sitting there doing nothing
<billy> whyameye: make sure there is no UUID for your swap in your fstab file.
<pwnzorz> dxdt: and my mouse isn't recognized for the longest time, that also pisses me off...
<mhemu> dxdt, you wouldn't happen to know how to get opera to play nice with java?
<t35t0r> whyameye, grep swap /etc/fstab
<billy> omeil_ : it's not supposed to do much.  did you type "beryl" as well?
<UbuntuAnon> Automatix seems to be down
<koregaonpark> Flannel, billy... thanks, the upgrade is going great.
<UbuntuAnon> And so is UbuntuGuide.org
<whyameye> t35t0r: here's that line: /dev/md2        none            swap    sw              0       0
* TronBonne needs to get rid of the prefixes on all these files btw
<billy> koregaonpark:  good to hear.  Tell us how it goes.
<t35t0r> cat /proc/mdstat
<kelsin> TronBonne: pur quotes around both file names so like this: for i in *; do mv "$i" "`echo $i | sed 's/System\ Shock\ \-//'`"; done
<TronBonne> k
<billy> koregaonpark:  you're upgrading from Dapper to Edgy?
<pwnzorz> how come everyone seems to ignore me when i've got a serious ubuntu gltch i mentioned!
<t35t0r> swapon /dev/md2
<t35t0r> cat /proc/swaps
<omeil_> Detected xserver : NVIDIA
<omeil_> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<omeil_> Checking for XComposite extension : failed
<omeil_> No composite extension
<pwnzorz> ...might as well put it in bugzilla...
<TronBonne> thanks
<UbuntuAnon> pwnzorz: Because no one has an idea of how to fix it?
<pwnzorz> ah
<pwnzorz> thanx
<koregaonpark> billy, yes. From a fresh Dapper install to Edgy because I want Firefox 2.0 and Exaile.
<billy> omeil_ : open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whyameye> t35t0r: swapon /dev/md2 returns "invalid argument"
<pwnzorz> have you ever heard of the said ubuntu lag glitch?
<|PiP|> will 7.04 come bundled w/ Rails ready-to-go?
<dxdt> mhemu, you know, I remember that a little bit happening to me and I don't think I ever did find a good solution.  I think once opera found Java fine and the other time I installed it, it didn't... or something silly like that.  Sorry, I got no help for that one.
<UbuntuAnon> pwnzorz: Repeat, I just joined
<t35t0r> whyameye, is cat /proc/mdstat showing md2 is alive?
<Jaymz> pwnzorz: are you running beryl?
<omeil_> billy: yup
<Jaymz> or.. were you, i mean..
<whyameye> t35t0r: yes it is alive (active).
<Shadow_mil> xorg keeps on segment faulting
<billy> omeil_ : i'm curious.  did you follow the howto at ubuntuforums.org.
<UbuntuAnon> What lag is he talking about?
<omeil_> billy: do i need to be logged in as xgi?
<kelsin> |PiP|: isn't Rails a package in edgy already?
<t35t0r> can you put a swap on a raid partition like that?
<Jaymz> UbuntuAnon: he says his windows are lagging.. but he can't get into X right now anyway
<t35t0r> mkswap /dev/md2
<UbuntuAnon> How can the windows "lag" ?
<t35t0r> swapon /dev/md2
<Jaymz> you'd have to ask him
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, they don't render fast enough.
<whyameye> t35t0r: it is supposed to be /dev/md1. I think this is the problem.
<omeil_> billy: i did the wiki hotwo
<dxdt> UbuntuAnon, they tear, I know what he means actually.  Not sure of the solution, though.  It happens to me if I use AIglx
<t35t0r> i hope you didn't mkswap the wrong partition
<t35t0r> that would be bad
<UbuntuAnon> Metacity issue or Beryl if he uses it
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, happened to me when I installed Edgy on an older computer. Maybe he needs to install Xubuntu...
<whyameye> t35t0r: I didn't use mkswap. Didn't need to.
<MTecknology> I disabled IPv6 through the !IPv6 tutorial... I need to re-enable it so I commented everything in /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list and restarted but IPv6 still isn't enabled
<UbuntuAnon> Yeah I think thats the best solution koregaonpark
<billy> omeil_ : you need to have that program running.  I think that you need to uninstall and then go to ubuntuforums.org and follow this howto step by step.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<fer> what is the channel for beryl?
<UbuntuAnon> pwnzorz: Go with xubuntu instead
<whyameye> t35t0r: I did sudo swapon /dev/md1
<billy> fer : #beryl
<fer> thanks
<dxdt> fer, ubuntu-effects is also probably helpful
<billy> no prob
<fer> sweet, thanks ^2
<billy> fer, I'd recommend ubuntu-effects though, as dxdt mentioned.
<kylequamme> here is my xorg config error:
<OMGLAZERS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MidgetKiller> billy, i use beryl and i love it
<UbuntuAnon> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<kylequamme> (EE)NVIDIA(0): Resources conflicts detected
<UbuntuAnon> !glx
<whyameye> how do I find out from command line how much disk space I have left?
<kylequamme> anyone know what would do this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t35t0r> df -h
<dxdt> beryl has sooo many plugins wow.  I seriously wasted like an hour and a half just playing with them
<omeil_> billy: do i need to uninstall my nvidia drivers?
<koregaonpark> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billy> MidgetKiller:  yeah it's really cool.  Especially good for wow'ing folks.  Sometimes it crashes on my system, but all I have to do is retype "beryl" in a run line.
<whyameye> t35t0r: so if I just edit my /etc/fstab to make the swap line put to /dev/md1 instead of /dev/md2 and reboot, my problem should be solved?
<UbuntuAnon> billy: Why not beryl-manager?
<UbuntuAnon> With 'beryl' you would also have to include 'emerald --replace' after the crash
<rsunny> I have been running Berly on my pC for a week now. Never had a crash, and has been running non-stop for a week
<dxdt> UbuntuAnon, that's not recommended right now.... beryl-manager will crash my xorg actually..... I am forced to do beryl at the moment.  I think something got brokens in the code
<rsunny> beryl-manager
<t35t0r> whyameye, well on consecutive reboots ..you don't have to reboot just because you changed it
<kylequamme> !resource conflicts
<billy> omeil_ : I don't think so.  That's not mentined anywhere in the howto.  Just uninstall beryl.  do it through synaptic and do completely remove.
<t35t0r> whyameye, the swap takes effect instantly after you swapon
<dxdt> rsunny, I used to go months without crashes and then all of a sudden I've been really crash happy
<t35t0r> whyameye, cat /proc/swaps
<omegacenti> What does this mean?  kdar:  Depends: libdar3c2a  but it is not installable
<omegacenti> Got that from Synaptic
<UbuntuAnon> dxdt: Get Trev's Repositories, then reinstall beryl : sudo apt-get --reinstall install beryl
<whyameye> t35t0r: /dev/md1                                partition       979832  624     -1 seem reasonable?
<billy> UbuntuAnon:  I don't know why I don't have to type beryl-manager over.  The red diamond never disappears in the tray.  And it always comes back with a simple beryl command.
<t35t0r> whyameye, yes 1gb swap
<dxdt> UbuntuAnon, Trev's?
<omeil_> billy: but thats how i installed beryl
<dxdt> UbuntuAnon, right now I use the official Beryl ones....?
<whyameye> t35t0r: I'm just wondering if I need to edit /etc/fstab so the change is permanent (still works on reboot).
<dxdt> what's the difference I guess?  I've never even heard of the other one
<UbuntuAnon> Yeah Trevino
<rsunny> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn : This is what i use
<t35t0r> whyameye, yes you do
<rsunny> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn And this
<billy> omeil_ : Yes it is.  Syn*APT*ic is just the GUI front-end for the apt-get command.
<Cauda_Draconis> How does one fix xorg.config from the command line?
<UbuntuAnon> !trevino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trevino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t35t0r> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuAnon> rsunny: That's the one
<t35t0r> pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuAnon> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/
<rsunny> UbuntuAnon : Try re-installing beryl
<billy> omeil_ : you really need to carefully follow the howto in that link that I gave you.  don't worry about uninstalling beryl.  Just go to that link and follow the howto.
<omeil_> k
<UbuntuAnon> rsunny: I'm not in need of reinstallation
<rsunny> apt-get --reinstall install beryl
<rsunny> Sorry  that was for another guy
<rsunny> :)
<UbuntuAnon> Yes for dxdt
<billy> rsunny:  he needs to make sure he's using the ubuntu beryl repositories, not just any old repositories.
<dxdt> I don't know that I want to use daily svn snapshots, thought
<dxdt> though
<UbuntuAnon> dxdt: Using those would be a better solution though
<omegacenti> Would anyone mind checking if Kdar has dependency problems in Synaptics?
<whyameye> t35t0r: thank you. You have been very helpful.
<omegacenti> In other words I am having problems downloading Kdar. Could anyone help?
<rsunny> Agree with Anon completelky, i also had a Crash Happy Bery, now now.
<rsunny> And once you are up n runing, there are some small tweaks which will make it fast too
<billy> omeil_ : did you catch that?  be sure you're using the beryl repositories listed in that howto.
<omeil_> yup
<omeil_> those are the ones
<Cauda_Draconis> I broke x-windows. How does one fix it from the command-line interface?
<dxdt> interesting
<UbuntuAnon> omegacenti: Yes there are quite a few dependencies
<koregaonpark> billy, omeil_, have you considered Automatix?
<billy> omeil_ : ok man.  i think you're on the right track.  i don't use nvidia.  i use intel.  so there's only so far I can help you.
<UbuntuAnon> omegacenti: try "sudo aptitude install kdar"
<t35t0r> Cauda_Draconis, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbuntuAnon> DO NOT use Automatix
<Cauda_Draconis> ok
<Cauda_Draconis> thanx
<UbuntuAnon> I don't even know why they made Automatix
<billy> koregaonpark:  I was councelled not to use Automatix.
<rsunny> dxdt : This is off-topic but in the beryl-setting manager, Try disabling these : Sync to Vblanc, Detect Refresh Rate, Set the manual Rate to 200
<UbuntuAnon> It will eventually drive people away from Ubuntu
<rsunny> that actually has helped me
<t35t0r> what is automatix
<Cauda_Draconis> what does the "nano" command do, t35t0r?
<t35t0r> open a text editor
<dxdt> nano is a text editor
<omegacenti> UbuntuAnon: synaptic says it cannot resolve the dependencies
<dxdt> a simple one
<Cauda_Draconis> ahhhh
<omeil_> beryl opens but when i click on one of the themes nothing happens
<kelsin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Cauda_Draconis> thanx
<omeil_> and no i haven't considered automatix
<dxdt> unlike vim and emacs which are more complex but way more powerful
<t35t0r> you rpolly want sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<t35t0r> sudo freaks
<koregaonpark> billy, I have also heard that Automatix is not ideal, but hey... it works.
<UbuntuAnon> Whats wrong with sudo?
<adjioev_> works for me
<rsunny> Whst the problem with Sudo?
<omegacenti> UbuntuAnon: Well, it just said it couldn't resolve dpendencies, and gave up. Any other suggestions?
<UbuntuAnon> In fact why not use 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<t35t0r> it's an extra 5 letters i have to type
<UbuntuAnon> Much easier to navigate
<billy> koregaonpark:  I think it was designed for Dapper, or something.  I think that Edgy may be a whole different flavor potato chip.
<t35t0r> alias sudo 's'
<dxdt> lol
<omeil_> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed that dosen't sound good
<kelsin> omegacenti: even packages.ubuntu.com says that package isn't availabe, very odd :-(
<omeil_> thats what i get in the terminal when i type beryl
<rsunny> kelsin, which package are you looking for?
<UbuntuAnon> t35t0r: Yes but without sudo the user will not be able to save the file, even after editing it
<omegacenti> kelsin: Its the exact frickin thing I NEED.
<omegacenti> kelsin: GRrrrrrr.
<omegacenti> rsunny: I need kdar.
<omeil_> runs if i click the beryl icon tho...must be a nvidia problem
<UbuntuAnon> omegacenti: No clue sory
<kelsin> rsunny: omegacenti wants to install kdar and libdar3c2a isn't found
<koregaonpark> billy, I installed Beryl on Edgy with Automatix and it worked perfectly. It is by far the easiest way to install Beryl, but no recommended by the Beryl team...
<koregaonpark> not*
<UbuntuAnon> billy: Automatix is for Edgy as well
<kelsin> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<UbuntuAnon> But Automatix will eventually screw up your system
<rsunny> lemme try dude. u on Dapper/Edgy?
<billy> UbuntuAnon:  didn't know that.  I hear conflicting things about Automatix, so I stay away.
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon: why is that
<UbuntuAnon> Use Automatix to install loads of software, and then wait to update to Feisty, you will likely run into problems
<omegacenti> rsunny: I am on edgy
<kelsin> Bottom line is Automatix isn't supported here, and if there are problems you're probably screwed
<UbuntuAnon> Yes indeed
<koregaonpark> kelsin, oh okay...
<UbuntuAnon> I think Automatix just keeps the user away from learning
<UbuntuAnon> Not like its doing anything THAT difficult that a user would not be able to do themselves otherwise
<omegacenti> UbuntuAnon: Ignorance is bliss? :)
<UbuntuAnon> No
<t35t0r> UbuntuAnon, the whole point of using ubuntu is not to learn!
<rsunny> Kelsin, i can give you a workaound
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, a lot of novice and non-tech savvy users don't need to learn how to add repositories. It's an effort getting them to drop Windows for Ubuntu....
<omegacenti> rsunny: Its me who needs the workaround.
<OMGLAZERS> Can someone assist me in installing nvidia drivers? I believe I may have done it incorrectly last time and screwed up. One of the first steps involves getting the linux-restricted modules and in it it says '...if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work'. I'm currently running the generic I believe; how do I change so I don't screw up installing the drivers?
<UbuntuAnon> Automatix will screw up the system, and "Windows to Ubuntu" converts would assume that Ubuntu is just as buggy as windows, and "switch back" to Windows only because they are used to it
<rsunny> Ok Omega,
<billy> omeil_ : you're having a compositing problem.
<koregaonpark> t35t0r is right
<rsunny> get the lib package from dapper
<kelsin> rsunny: omegacenti wants it, not me
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: I agree, read above
<t35t0r> ubuntu wants to be osx
<UbuntuAnon> t35t0r: Then there is no point of you to be here neither
<rsunny> Add this in your apt sources "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<UbuntuAnon> ubuntu wants to be ubuntu
<t35t0r> UbuntuAnon, heh why?
<rsunny> apt-get update
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, but you agree with me that there needs to be an easier way, even if it is not Automatix?
<mhemu> dxdt, i fixed the opera/java issue. seems that the plugin didn't make it into the opera plugin dir and it wasn't recognizing the one in the firefox plugins dir either. had to make a new link and manually copy it over to opera
<rsunny> apt-get install lidbar
<kelsin> Plus honestly automatix was useful a while ago when java was hard to isntall etc, all that has changed. I install nvidia drivers and java with two commands now (or one), the packages have worked perfectly for me at least :)
<rsunny> remove the line,
<rsunny> again update
<rsunny> install kdar
<omegacenti> rsunny: Where is that apt sources again?
<billy> t35t0r : no.  os.x has a sleek look that people like.  some people make ubuntu look like it.  i don't.  your point is moot.
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: Why not have a feature of Ubuntu wipings ones arse as well?
<koregaonpark> kelsin, try telling that to my 40 year old aunt.
<t35t0r> billy, the goal is the same
<UbuntuAnon> OSX isnt sleek
<t35t0r> billy, i'd rather use linux
<billy> ubuntuAnon:  it's an *opinion*.
<UbuntuAnon> Agreed
<rsunny> omega ,
<UbuntuAnon> OSX is liked only by comparison
<MTecknology> Can somebody tell me why I can load web pages at a decent speed in Windows, but lookup time takes forever in Ubuntu 6.10?? - IPv6 is disabled...
<joe4444> i have 2 hard disks: one 80gb and one 120gb... i thought ext3 would treat these as one disk, sort of like RAID0... should i just install ubuntu on the 80gb then format the 120gb later?
<rsunny> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.llist
<rsunny> list
<billy> t35t0r : you're right.  the goal *is* the same : to have a desktop customed to the user.
<rsunny> sorry
<kelsin> koregaonpark: if opening synaptic, select the nvidia and java packages and clicking ok is too hard, then she is no one to install a OS in the first place (no offense meant of course)
<UbuntuAnon> If a user finds out about OSX and compares it to windows, they go "Wow its sleek"
<billy> did omeil_ go away ?
<OMGLAZERS> Can someone assist me in installing nvidia drivers? I believe I may have done it incorrectly last time and screwed up. One of the first steps involves getting the linux-restricted modules and in it it says '...if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work'. I'm currently running the generic I believe; how do I change so I don't screw up installing the drivers?
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon: It doesn't matter what OS X is or isn't, we're trying to get users to switch to Ubuntu Linux to make life easier for them (no viruses, spyware etc.). People don't want to learn how to do anything.
<UbuntuAnon> If a user knows... Beryl for example, looking at OSX, one goes "thats it?"
<OMGLAZERS> billy, He left
<billy> OMGLAZERS: try this link.  it's for beryl, but it includes nvidia drivers.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<UbuntuAnon> kelsin: I agree
<DeL3e7> i love beryl but its still buggy as heck
<UbuntuAnon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kelsin> Does installing nvidia-glx and changing xorg.conf to say nvidia to nv not work for others, that's ALL i ahve to do in ubuntu and debian (as long as I have the universe and multiver repos on ubuntu)
<billy> maybe he's getting help elsewhere.
<koregaonpark> kelsin, she isn't the one installing the OS, but she'll be using it on a day to day basis, and if she calls me asking how to install something, wtf am I supposed to say? Ubuntu is not for you? You need to figure out repositrories and packages? Go back to Windows?!!!!!
<KaiHanari> what are some good rgb web cam apps that are command line, to snap an image, and can do YUV, JPEG, or RGB w/ the option of BGR->RGB conversion
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: You need to teach him how to use Google and then he can fish for the rest of his life on his own
<t35t0r> yes if only the world knew how to search
<billy> koregaonpark:  Synaptic is really easy to use.  Just show her how to use the search command.  Simple.
<t35t0r> things would be more efficient
<kelsin> koregaonpark: well I was thinking you were refering to my comment about installing nvidia and java is easy, in that case you tell her to click on "Add and Remove Programs" cause hopefully you already added universe, and honestly no aunt needs to install ANYTHING that isn't in the default ubuntu repos
<kelsin> KaiHanari: I bet the image magick tools can do the converting... maybe, havn't done that with them
<t35t0r> playing a dvd on the default repos?
<UbuntuAnon> Its easier to install certain stuff in Ubuntu than it is in Windows
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, people don't have the time to go looking for solutions and ways to make things work. We are trying to get Ubuntu adopted by the mass market here....
<t35t0r> well you can't play a dvd in windows either
<kelsin> t35t0r: exactly
<koregaonpark> kelsin, well, Add/Remove is easy enough...
<UbuntuAnon> Who is we?
<rsunny> Who says you can play a DVD off the shelf in Windows?
<t35t0r> but most windows that come packaged come with a dvd player
<DeL3e7> without googling for free/tail warez
<kelsin> koregaonpark: if that means make it a not-free distro, then I disagree
<DeL3e7> for hours
<koregaonpark> kelsin, never said it should be not-free
<kelsin> rsunny: I have the HARDEST time playing dvd's in windows cause I ussually end up priating some stupid dvd player
<t35t0r> if you purchase a new computer with a dvd player it will come with dvd movie playing software
<DeL3e7> yeah win32= pirate breeding ground
<t35t0r> if you purchase a bundled dell or hp compaq whatever
<kelsin> koregaonpark: well then.. the ONLY things people have problems with is nonfree stuff: nvidia, dvd playing, mp3 etc
<omegacenti> rsunny: HAHA! it worked! thankyou! should I comment out that repository once kdar is finished installing?
<rsunny> yes and do an apt-get update after commenting it out
<joe4444> so mp3 DEcoders are illegal?
<koregaonpark> kelsin, and I install alll of that while setting up a system...
<t35t0r> joe4444, yes if unlicensed
<DeL3e7> why cant i find mplayer in the repo's?
<t35t0r> because it can do everything
<billy> Del3e7 : do you have universe and multiverse repos activated?
<UbuntuAnon> It can make babies too
<DeL3e7> yup billy
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Is there a way to make lspci show my sound device? Sound was working in windows.
<joe4444> so... why are there so many free mp3 players for windows?
<DeL3e7> im on 6.10
<MTecknology> How can I fluch my TCP/IP stack?
<koregaonpark> kelsin, keep in mind, the goal of Ubuntu wasto bring Linux to the masses, make it easy to use and install.
<t35t0r> lspci | grep -i audio
<MTecknology> flush*
<billy> Del3e7 : open a terminal and type `apt-cache search mplayer`.
<kelsin> koregaonpark: and it is, I'm confused at what you're saying now
<t35t0r> MTecknology, /etc/init.d/network restart
<billy> put sudo in front of it. :)
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: I thought that was your goal
<joe4444> t35t0r, see my q?
<kelsin> koregaonpark: if you had a point I totally just lost it
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, how is that my goal?
<t35t0r> joe4444, they don't know the licensing laws
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: You just stated that above
<billy> Del3e7 : open a terminal and type `sudo apt-cache search mplayer`.
<godmanliving> Hey, how is everyone tonight?
<nalpha> in squid... what is the mean of 192.168.2.0/24 ?? what's the 24 for?
<t35t0r> joe4444, there are lots of free ones for nix too
<koregaonpark> kelsin, sorry, I mixed up yours and Anon's msges.
<UbuntuAnon> "We are trying to get Ubuntu adopted by the mass market here...."
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, but isn't that what Shuttleworth's goal has always been
<kelsin> nalpha: the netmask, 24 out of the 32 bits define the subnet
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon... and the rest of the community...
<kelsin> koregaonpark: yes it is, are you saying we havn't met that, I think ubuntu is doing a great job of it
<DeL3e7> whats a good pastebin sverer <fast>
<MTecknology> t35t0r, ty
<kelsin> nalpha: you commonly see a /24 netmask as: 255.255.255.0
<UbuntuAnon> Are you speaking for everyone else or are you in the Ubuntu dev team?
<kelsin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<t35t0r> rafb.net/paste
<joe4444> t35t0r, winamp is huge... surely someone would shut them down if it's illegal... what i don't get is if there are free ones for linux why can't they be included (or at least hosted on an official repo) in linux distros?
<t35t0r> joe4444, winamp is not free ...
<koregaonpark> kelsin, I am not saying that goal has not been met, but I don't think saying "either you google for answers or get lost" is the right attitude we should have.
<DeL3e7> hey billy http://rafb.net/p/Ap5m3d76.html
<nalpha> kesin : more explain?
<t35t0r> joe4444, they are ..use gentoo
<joe4444> t35t0r, there is a free version
<nalpha> kelsin : more explain?
<nalpha> i;m using squid..
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: People should at least read the FAQ
<t35t0r> joe4444, or any other distro that doesn't care about patents
<billy> DeL3e7 : i don't go to strange websites.  What is that?
<koregaonpark> kelsin, people who don't even know how to use IRC are using Ubuntu...
<joe4444> t35t0r, i've been using winamp for years... since before there was ever a "pay" version
<DeL3e7> [astein of apt-cache search mplayer
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: If they were able to come onto IRC for questions, surely enough one can read the FAQ or scan the web for basic guides
<nalpha> kelsin : ow.. it's mean ip address using nemask 24 bit *255.255.255.0)
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, it's not as easy as that...
<UbuntuAnon> joe4444: There is one now, a "Pro" version
<kelsin> nalpha: I have never used squid so I have no more information that could be of help
<kelsin> nalpha: yes
<t35t0r> joe4444, the patent holders didn't start flexing their muscles until later
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, I said people who _cannot_ use IRC
<DeL3e7> billy, its not goatse if thats what u mean
<DeL3e7> lol
<joe4444> t35t0r, i'm just trying to understand the situation... i know there is winamp "pro" now, but you can still get the free one that plays mp3s but doesn't burn cds... it even plays lots of video formats
<billy> DeL3e7 : i didn't understand your previous message.  what did you say that website was?
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: Then how do they come asking for help if they arent using IRC nor websearch? You are running yourself into a corner
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, kelsin, these are people who only use their computers to surf the 'net and write documents in OO.o writer.
<t35t0r> joe4444, so ..you don't think nullsoft/aol pays licensing fees?
<t35t0r> if you're making money off a product in any way you better pay
<DeL3e7> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9397/  that better billy ?
<Magic-Fx> Hey guys(n gurls)... I have kubuntu 6.10 on my box networked to a machine running windows vista and when i try to access the shared folders it asks for a username and password but it doesn't have one and when he tries to access my files it says the same thing
<kelsin> koregaonpark: and for them ubuntu installs fine (normally and ANY normal hardware) and then all of that stuff is included, still confused about your point
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, they ask me for help. I'm talking about local businesses and home users...
<joe4444> t35t0r, well for years it was 100% free
<kelsin> koregaonpark: they aren't trying ti install beryl or get WoW running in linux
<koregaonpark> kelsin, the people using Ubuntu aren't installing it... at least not here.
<billy> DeL3e7 : that address looks more trustworth, yes.  thanks. :)
<joe4444> t35t0r, did they only have to start paying for a license when they added the "pro" version for a price?
<kelsin> koregaonpark: I'm so confused, is there a point to this conversation?
<DeL3e7> its sudo apt-cache search mplayer  and yes i do have all the repo's uncommented
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: Thus you have a point and click solution for them that is easier than Googling?
<billy> DeL3e7 : sorry I'm such a prude. :)
<koregaonpark> kelsin, and I'm not talking about running Windows apps under Wine or installing Beryl (even though that's how this discussion started)...
<UbuntuAnon> kelsin: No point
<t35t0r> joe4444, no ..when they saw that they had a large enough user base and that everyone else was making money off of online music
<mdesouky> hi all
<DeL3e7> im guessing the 6.10 release repo's dont have mplayer in there just yet
<t35t0r> same time they started having online music, shoutcast wire, and aol media and all that stuff
<kelsin> UbuntuAnon: thought not ;-)
<mdesouky> I need help
<UbuntuAnon> WoW should run "Ok" under Ubuntu
<UbuntuAnon> IMHO
<UbuntuAnon> Especially with Cedega
<joe4444> t35t0r, so it just happened when fraunhofer (or whatever) decided to take action?
<kelsin> WoW runs perfectly in normal wine
<t35t0r> joe4444, yes
<billy> DeL3e7 : that's looks interesting.  thank you.  i don't think i need all of those applications but I'll keep that in mind.
<DeL3e7> but wtf, shouldnt mplayer be there
<mdesouky> can somebody help me get sound out of my first linux box?
<DeL3e7> should i add another repo?
<t35t0r> DeL3e7, because it plays any format
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, kelsin, my point is that non-tech savvy users should not be expected to understand repositories and packages, and how to use them... if they need to install Skype for example, they should just be able to download a file and install it, like they do on Windows. Obviously, Skype will never be added to the repositories by default...
<joe4444> ...and codecs like LAME are only for encoding?  so none of those can offer free players?
<godmanliving> Hey peoples, would anyone be able and willing to assist me with a problem related to grapical drivers/fglrx/beryl.  Ive tryed about 5 different guides and uninstallations/reinstallations and can't get beryl to work or the directrendering to say yes.
<DeL3e7> but i want mplayer
<DeL3e7> for some pointless noneed reason
<t35t0r> godmanliving, fglrx sucks get an nvidia
<rsunny> Del : Whats you issue?
<DeL3e7> i just want mplayer
<godmanliving> i have ati dirvers
<godmanliving> and fglrx
<DeL3e7> and mozilla--mplayer-plugin
<mdesouky> I have an Nforce2 on an Asus A7n8X board
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: Add these reps :
<rsunny> OK.. whats your distro? Dapper/Edgy?
<UbuntuAnon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<UbuntuAnon> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, kelsin...  I'm not sure you understand how novice some users are...
<godmanliving> I dont really understand what fglrx is.
<kelsin> koregaonpark: you think installing from a downloaded file is easier then using synaptic?
<godmanliving> Edgy
<mdesouky> can't get sound out of the spdif for the life of me
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: Then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<billy> DeL3e7 : check your private message thingy.
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: Then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<t35t0r> godmanliving, it's a driver that ati's folks put together to say they have linux support
<UbuntuAnon> Make sure you sudo it
<koregaonpark> kelsin, yes... adding the Skype repository isn't something most novice users can do.
<priich> Fraunhofer doesn't charge much for mp3 licenses anyway. Microsoft payed USD 16 million for it. Considering how many MS Mediaplayer's there are installed, that's damn cheap for a patent.
<t35t0r> priich, 16million yuearly?
<godmanliving> huh... interesting
<kelsin> koregaonpark: unfortuantely that's in Skype's court, not for ubuntu to decide
<koregaonpark> t35t0r, no one time.
<t35t0r> koregaonpark, they are idiots
<DeL3e7> i dont see any new windows billy
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: Is that working out for you?
<UbuntuAnon> Scroll up I gave you the solution
<koregaonpark> kelsin, there's our problem. You cannot expect commercial software vendors to open source their apps just to be included in Synaptic on Ubuntu by default.
<billy> look under the Ubuntu Servers.
<Magic-Fx> Hey guys(n gurls)... I have kubuntu 6.10 on my box networked to a machine running windows vista and when i try to access the shared folders it asks for a username and password but it doesn't have one and when he tries to access my files it says the same thing
<billy> right under #ubuntu you should see my name.
<priich> t35t0r, no i believe it was a one-off.
<DeL3e7> lemmie see UbuntuAnon
<kelsin> koregaonpark: too bad for them, are you saying ubuntu should include them?
<DeL3e7> i swear those repo'
<DeL3e7> are already there
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: What?! Girls?! WHERE?!
<Magic-Fx> lol
<UbuntuAnon> Are you sure its those ?
<UbuntuAnon> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<t35t0r> O_o girls on irc?
<UbuntuAnon> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<Magic-Fx> chix use irc
<UbuntuAnon> Check the ending, the "universe multiverse" should be at the end
<kelsin> koregaonpark: if Skype offers a deb package then uses can install it by clicking on the download link, so again I'm confused at your point
<UbuntuAnon> And make sure there ISNT a # in front of it
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: Which one asks for a password? The vista or the kube?
<UbuntuAnon> Double check
<Magic-Fx> both
<colorred> G.I.R.Ls
<koregaonpark> kelsin, too bad for the USERS, not for Skype.  Don't you get my point? there needs to be an easy way for novice users to install software they need.
<billy> DeL3e7 : looks like ubuntuanon has you covered.
<UbuntuAnon> Then after you quadruple checked, do "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: And only THEN "sudo apt-get mplayer"
<kelsin> koregaonpark: so it's ubuntu's job to offer an EASIER way then synaptic??? If Skype packages it as a deb it IS that easy, how do you propose to make this any easier?
<koregaonpark> kelsin, yeah.. I do think Skype should be included in multiverse...
<t35t0r> where are these elusive irc girls
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: For the kube end, that's a configuration error I might be able to help sort out... I don't know anything about vista.
<DeL3e7> heh
<billy> is Skype better tham GAIM?
<koregaonpark> kelsin, including it would make it easier...
<godmanliving> i have installed the ati drivers and beryl.  beryl is running but whenever I click beryl to use it as my window manager my screen flashs several times and then it goes back to metacity.  Am I not understanding how this is supposed to work?
<arrenlex> billy: They are different things.
<DeL3e7> LadyNikon,  is a gurl i think
<t35t0r> skype has voice and video and phone
<kelsin> koregaonpark: then if SKype's license allows it, go package it up
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: Oh come on a "deb" package is just like a Windows' "exe" how much EASIER do you expect it to be ?
<t35t0r> gaim has a broken vv
* pax singing "girls  just wanna have fun"
<billy> arrenlex: oh.  I thought skype was a IM.
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: sweet; if u could help get it sorted i would be much appreciative :D :D
<kelsin> koregaonpark: if it doesn't, again that's not ubuntu's fault
<t35t0r> skype is an im
<arrenlex> billy: Skype is a voip.
<billy> oh.  silly billy.
<t35t0r> skype is many things
<UbuntuAnon> godmanliving: Do you have NVIDIA or ATI or other?
<koregaonpark> but isn't multiverse for commericlal software anyway?
<arrenlex> Magic-FX: Pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf please
<godmanliving> ATI Anon
<UbuntuAnon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<koregaonpark> kelsin, I understand that... but we can't just say it's not our problem...
<UbuntuAnon> Make sure to install the drivers first
<kelsin> koregaonpark: yes but that doesn't mean Skype allows their stuff to be distributed not by them
<kelsin> koregaonpark: yes we can
<t35t0r> UbuntuAnon, having fun?
<UbuntuAnon> t35t0r: With?
<Absorto> hello! can I install 64studio's realtime-patched kernel on my ubuntu box?
<t35t0r> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kelsin> koregaonpark: Skype controls the rights to distribute their software, if they don't want ubuntu to put it in multiverse we can't
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: the whole thing?
<DeL3e7> dang interesting suddenly that first 2 repo's have mplayer in em
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: its about 20 lines
<joe4444> once ubuntu finishes installing it will have dual monitor support, right?  currently it's just showing the same image on both displays =/
<DeL3e7> cool thanx
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: Yep. Upload it to pastebin and give me the link to it.
<godmanliving> How can i clean up and remove ati/fglrx/berl and start fresh?
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: Worked? God
<koregaonpark> kelsin, i don't think that's the right attitude if we're trying to get ubuntu adopted by the masses.
<priich> Skype is expensive and vendor lock-in. Rather have SIP or even the voice over XML-RPC that google does.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | Magic-Fx
<ubotu> Magic-Fx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<UbuntuAnon> Good*
<koregaonpark> kelsin, ah okay...
<t35t0r> joe4444, that's a feature of the driver not ubuntu
<kelsin> koregaonpark: just like for a while sun's java wasn't and now it is
<billy> boy this thing's moving quick.
<kelsin> koregaonpark: it's not a choice we're making, it's the law
<MidgetKiller> whats that billy?
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: ok 2 secs
<billy> MidgetKiller:  the room.
<joe4444> t35t0r, so i definitely need to find a new driver?
<MidgetKiller> ah, hehe
<UbuntuAnon> The screen is MidgetKiller
<billy> the lines and stuff.
<koregaonpark> kelsin, well then the skype chaps are idiots.
<MidgetKiller> ye
<b0b> hey have any of you herd of a site called fast silicon
<t35t0r> skype chaps have money ..not idiots
<kelsin> koregaonpark: if it was legal to put skype in multiverse I'm sure it would be, just like java was (for a small while, not it's open of course), just like you can get the free vmware in the repos, cause they allow it
<kelsin> koregaonpark: I agree :)
<kelsin> koregaonpark: not = now
<UbuntuAnon> b0b: Is that a pron site with fake chested chicks?
<priich> skype chaps is ebay
<UbuntuAnon> "fast silicon"
<b0b> no
<koregaonpark> t35t0r: let's see what their money can do when a larger number of their users are on Ubuntu
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9398/
<koregaonpark> kelsin... okay, understood.
<arrenlex> Magic-FX: ...that's it?
<UbuntuAnon> Is the Skype offered for Ubuntu created by the Skype's parent company or some 3'rd party group?
<t35t0r> there's a skype linux
<UbuntuAnon> Because if its 3rd party, then its just "a client" that works with Skype's network
<b0b> does anybody know the name scott pierce he is a big name in the it industry
<t35t0r> it's not 3rd party
<UbuntuAnon> Just like Trillian or GAIM works with multiple networks
<t35t0r> b0b, who is that
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: yeah. ?
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: You interested in sharing a printer?
<Gonzi> hi
<koregaonpark> anyone know if Skype Windows with video works on Ubuntu under Wine?
<kelsin> koregaonpark: yeah, it can be a sucky situation, but for a user that doesn't need to mess with stuff Ubuntu seems to work well, my parents love it (but all they do is use Firefox, OpenOffice and Gaim)
<UbuntuAnon> Plus, one thing is to offer Skype and a whole other issue is to allow unlicensed playing of MP3s
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: i dont have one
<UbuntuAnon> Skype clients generate money for Skype, whether they are on Ubuntu or Windows
<t35t0r> koregaonpark, probably not because the drivers for the webcam won't work probably
<Gonzi> someone know, how to do a recursive chmod in a ftp by commandline ?
<kylequamme> so it seems as if there must still be a driver tying up my video card
<koregaonpark> t35t0r...oh...
<MidgetKiller> what do you guys prefer, gnome or kde?
<t35t0r> Gonzi, use gftp
<t35t0r> Gonzi, do you have ssh access on the ftp site?
<koregaonpark> MidgetKiller: Gnome ftw!
<DeL3e7> im  gettin used to gnome
<Gonzi> gftp dont do a recursive :(
<tuskernini> Gonzi, do you use ftp or lftp
<t35t0r> Gonzi, try konqueror
<UbuntuAnon> I think KDE is better for beginners
<Gonzi> Just access via ftp
<koregaonpark> gotta restart then study... catch you guys later.
<DeL3e7> spent a great time of my noob linux life on kde and ... well
<OMGLAZERS> Hey everyone, I just installed the nvidia drivers which required me to download the -386 linux restricted parts. However, I can't find the linux headers for it under /usr/src/.. Does anyone knoe where they might be? And also, where's the nvidia configuration settings area
<t35t0r> Gonzi, try konqueror
<UbuntuAnon> Ubuntu's color setup is so ugly
<b0b> gnome is my favorite
<Lynoure> UbuntuAnon: you can change it.
<UbuntuAnon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billy> UbuntuAnon : very generic looking.
<Gonzi> tuskernini i use "ftp"
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon... I disagree...
<DeL3e7> its nice having gnome with kde's progs
<nalpha> kelsin : do you know how to block internet access from spesific IP on my gateway server?
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: so like; what do i need to change in that?
<UbuntuAnon> Lynoure: I agree but try doing that and get back to me, you will not like the results
<DeL3e7> gnome feels less intense of a windowmanager
<kylequamme> UbuntuAnon: don't keep doing !nvidia, it isn't helping
<kelsin> OMGLAZERS: some settings can be set with the nvidia-settings program, the others have to be set in xorg.conf
<t35t0r> nalpha, there are several ways : /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny or iptables
<Lynoure> UbuntuAnon: I did that in Kubuntu and I'm quite happy
<t35t0r> nalpha, it can also be set at the daemon configuration
<kelsin> nalpha: sounds like a firewall issue, I'm sure iptables can do it, I know nothing about it though, sorry
<UbuntuAnon> I did that with Kubuntu as well and I was "not" happy
<OMGLAZERS> kelsin, Thanks
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: Back that up and replace it with this one: http://68.148.168.84:8001/smb.conf.magic
<b0b> my nvidia card works fine with ubuntu
<nalpha> ow.. thanx... t3tt0r
<DeL3e7> w00t got mplayer finally
<DeL3e7> sweetness
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: (tell me if you need that put into commands)
<t35t0r> now get vlc
<nalpha> i;m try it
<billy> Del3e7 : that's good news.  congrats.
<t35t0r> vlc has direct playlists for shoutcast radio and tv
<OMGLAZERS> kelsin, Why is it after installing the drivers I can't get my resolution above 1024x ?
<DeL3e7> got that too
<billy> Del3e7 : don't forget mozilla-mplayer plugin.
<arrenlex> But mplayer has mencoder and awesomeness.
<DeL3e7> got it
<t35t0r> vlc has gui encoding
<DeL3e7> yeah
<Lynoure> UbuntuAnon: You can probably get someone to even make a custom theme for you, if you really want it
<omegacenti> Is it wrong that I want to get rid of windows entirely?  My only issues are how do I get my all in one printer/scanner/copier to work in linux and how to get ny card reader to work, and well, my linksys draft n router to work. Any suggestions?
<OMGLAZERS> kelsin, My screen looks freaking huge like this w/o resolution above 1024x :\ and I do know my monitor supports it
<UbuntuAnon> OMGLAZERS: Gotta edit xorg.conf
<TronBonne> The Ubuntu Gamer Arena got hacked?
<kelsin> OMGLAZERS: are mode bigger than that in your xorg.conf file? Did you search /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<OMGLAZERS> UbuntuAnon, Ahh darn. Ok, how do I do that
<mjunx> oh my god it's still active at this time!
<t35t0r> !google ubuntu printer scanner copier
<UbuntuAnon> Lynoure: I already changed the theme, I switched to Gnome eventually over KDE
<arrenlex> KDE FTW!
<DeL3e7> theres a gamer arena
<DeL3e7> ?
<mjunx> yay for kde
<Limited> hey all
<t35t0r> omegacenti, can't easily ..the router works by iself
<wizo> hey, is fluxbox in the universal thing?
<mjunx> I just installed the comix theme, this is fun
<priich> nalpha, if you find iptables command-line tools intimidating, there is always a frontend called firestarter.
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: When you've replaced it, execute sudo /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<OMGLAZERS> UbuntuAnon, Sorry, what I mean was, what do I need to edit to enable resolution above 1024x
<UbuntuAnon> OMGLAZERS: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<billy> priich : firestarter rules.
<Magic-Fx> ok
<UbuntuAnon> Try that
<OMGLAZERS> UbuntuAnon, Thanks
<UbuntuAnon> Its a detailed guide
<priich> billy, hehe a pun
<DeL3e7> i suddenly wanna install/play scorched3d
<UbuntuAnon> Lets do it
<UbuntuAnon> Lets play
<billy> priich : that's keen.  good one.
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: when i try change samba.conf it says permission denied
<DeL3e7> gotta love prebuilt bins... i just switched from gentoo so go figure
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: That's because you need to use sudo to edit that file.
<Magic-Fx> oh sweet as
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: Here, just run these commands in terminal:
<UbuntuAnon> Jesus Comedy Central in NY is advertising Girls Gone Wild, "Galagars 2000" (strip club) and then a Sex Hotline --- all one right after the other...
<Magic-Fx> k
<b0b> there is a clone for unreal tounament that i found the other day that is almost dead on to the original
<DeL3e7> i now feel like i'm being chauffeured in my own limo
<t35t0r> DeL3e7, you'll be back!
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak
<UbuntuAnon> Its as if Comedy Central became a soft-porn flick channel
<kelsin> DeL3e7: lol yep, I'm never going back, I loved gentoo and it taught me alot, but I hate trying to solve a problem and having to watch a movie, or even SLEEP AND GOTO SCHOOL before I can finish
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: sudo wget http://68.148.168.84:8001/smb.conf.magic -O/etc/samba/smb.conf
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: sudo /etc/init.d/samba force-reload
<b0b> bill gates is a bitch
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: Then go to your vista box and try it out.
<DeL3e7> nah gentoo is a thing of the past.. great for development though
<arrenlex> !ohmy > b0b
<billy> b0b : totally.
<DeL3e7> as a headless machine
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: ok ill let u know in a min
<UbuntuAnon> arrenlex: bill gates is a female dog
<b0b> he is just lost and doesn't really know shit
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Problem is, it has a pcmcia card that I have to use it. Just wondering if the card is supported...
<kelsin> DeL3e7: I do miss the config file updater :)
<arrenlex> DeL3e7: Judging by the fact that #gentoo has more users than #ubuntu at the moment, you might be wrong about that. :)
<DeL3e7> i'll keep gentoo in my repertoire
<DeL3e7> u sure?
<arrenlex> DeL3e7: Look for yourself. /list
<DeL3e7> 1000 is alot of people
<UbuntuAnon> 948 there and 941 here
<Magic-Fx> arrenlex: i can see the files but cant edit or create anything
<DeL3e7> howmanny in gentoo i dont feel like lookin
<UbuntuAnon> Not that huge of a difference
<b0b> bill gates didn't write dos
<arrenlex> UbuntuAnon: Maybe not a huge difference, but far from "dead" and "thing of the past" :)
<b0b> he boyght it
<DeL3e7> yeah i guess so i hung out there alot, stuff scrolls by at light speed
<b0b> bought it
<arrenlex> !offtopic | b0b
<ubotu> b0b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* DeL3e7 joins ubuntu oftopic
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: What does it say if you try to change a file?
<UbuntuAnon> !google bitch | arrenlex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google bitch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Magic-Fx> You need permission to perform this action
<b0b> I know i just hate gates and vista with a passion i just feel like dogging on him
<kraut> moin
<DeL3e7> did u see that youtube vista install in less then 2 min? funny dude runs the manual and cd through a shredder
<arrenlex> Magic-Fx: Hmm... I don't know... I don't use either vista or ubuntu, and that file works for me, so I'm stuck. Sorry...
<DeL3e7> i'd slit my wrists before i tried vista
<koregaonpark> billy, Flannel... upgrade completely messed up my install. Ubuntu won't boot anymore. :-(
<b0b> I am a little drunk and bill gates is a bitch
<DeL3e7> i just installed ubuntu onmy moms dell today
<UbuntuAnon> Yeah I think Vista should have never come out or just came a few years earlier
<DeL3e7> i think she likes it
<MTecknology> I did a wireshark capture for the duration of loading hotmail.com. It took about 35 seconds. I have tried this with IPv6 and IPv4. Can somebody help me decipher where the network is hanging up? - nslookup takes less than a second
<UbuntuAnon> Because after waiting for 6 or so years what we get is a huge dissapointment
<UbuntuAnon> Even Windows 98 was something to glaze at in comparison to 95
<b0b> the open soure community rules all
<UbuntuAnon> And that was no more than 3 yeas
<koregaonpark> does anyone have a clue as to why ubuntu won't boot now that i've upgraded to edgy?
<UbuntuAnon> lol
<priich> koregaonpark, do you get any error messages ?
<b0b> your computer is jacked up
<koregaonpark> priich, nope, just a black screen.
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: Try asking Synaptic, in Ubuntu it does everything
<koregaonpark> b0b, thanks for your wise opinion.
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon, I'm currently in recovery mode.... it took me to the root command prompt and i typed startx
<joe4444> anyone have a Radeon 9550 ?
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: And what error did it give you?
<Wally1> kando :P
<UbuntuAnon> check .xsession-error
<koregaonpark> no error, UbuntuAnon... just a black screen.
<koregaonpark> How do I check that, UbuntuAnon?
<otateossian> hello
<b0b> does keen have a "keen" opinion
<b0b> lol
<KenSentMe> koregaonpark, do this: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check the file for any errors.
<otateossian> i am trying to use wireless on my dell 1505 running ubuntu edgy 6.10
<KenSentMe> koregaonpark, you might also do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe, okay, got some text...
<otateossian> it has a intel 3945 wireless
<otateossian> can some one help me
<mike1o> !anybody
<otateossian> i have tried alot of different things from ndiswrapper to wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KenSentMe> koregaonpark, look for the lines that start with [EE]  (i think)
<b0b> am I respected in this chat
<Wally1> how many of you live in a basement :P
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe, okay.
<otateossian> nothing works
<UbuntuAnon> I live on the first floor does that count Wally1 ?
<otateossian> does someone know what to do
<Wally1> no :P
<Wally1> UbuntuAnon, :)
<b0b> I have four years of linux experience
<Wally1> I like Ubuntu, but i have OS X
<Wally1> and i dont feel the need to install another OS
<UbuntuAnon> Wally1: Thats fantastic
<mike1o> does anybody know if feisty is coming out in the beginning or end of aprile?
<KenSentMe> otateossian, try to install network-manager-gnome (or something like that). It can connect to various types of wireless networks without any problems
<b0b> I am not a programer but would like to learn
<otateossian> kensentme: it is already installed but it just says connection failed
<Wally1> b0b, good luck
<DeL3e7> what package contains "dig" and "traceroute"  and other net tools like that
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe... found some EE text. how should i show it to you?
<UbuntuAnon> DeL3e7: The Google package
<joe4444> hmmm... i had to install kubuntu because i kept getting errors trying to burn the ubuntu iso... i just ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and now it seems to be stuck at "Setting up diveintopython"
<Joshooa> How would i go abouts installing ndisgtk.deb, once I find and download it?
<KenSentMe> koregaonpark, use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org. Show it to others, because i have to go. You can skip the errors involving wacom btw
<joe4444> what should i do?
<b0b> why good luck do you not think I am capable when I was in the seventh grade I was tested and had a collage IQ
<Joshooa> heh
<b0b> I am now 20
<koregaonpark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9399/ - can someone tell me what these errors mean?
<otateossian> hey b0b
<UbuntuAnon> b0b: He uses a Mac, they think CSS is programming
<joe4444> b0b, so now your IQ matches your age group?
<otateossian> can you help me with some wireless issues
<Joshooa> So b0b, what is your CollEge IQ then?
<koregaonpark> UbuntuAnon: LOL....
<Joshooa> Cause, it's not rated by school level
<joe4444> lol "collage"
<Joshooa> Or, do you have a high cut and paste pictures to a poster board IQ?
<UbuntuAnon> Yeah he meant a collage IQ
<koregaonpark> Someone help! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9399/
<Joshooa> Don't get me wrong I love collages, they make great posters for rooms
<UbuntuAnon> He took a 5 from here on one day and a 5 from there and put them together
<DeL3e7> netwox pkgz had it
<Joshooa> Ah, I'm so glad I decided to look at this window now, that gave me a real good chuckle before bed
<UbuntuAnon> Whats wacom?
<KenSentMe> koregaonpark, you can skip these errors. They don't do any harm. The problem is not here. Check also the file Xorg.0.log.old for other errors then the wacom ones
<b0b> this is bob's wife sorry for this...he's well alittle drunk right now. please forgive him...thanks, tif
<UbuntuAnon> koregaonpark: Ask Synaptic to install wacom for you
<joe4444> lol... his wife, ok
<Joshooa> b0b: What kind of programming are you interested in, Java, C++, Basic?
<omegacenti> If I wanted to write My documents from sda1 to a DVD without using the gnome built in cd/dvd creator (it crashes and I don't know why), what should I do?
<UbuntuAnon> b0b: lmao fantastic!
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe, okay...
<Joshooa> wow
<UbuntuAnon> Thats pretty original
<|PiP|> will 7.04 come bundled w/ Rails ready-to-go?
<kelsin> |PiP|: 6.10 has a rails package already
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe: Fatal server error:
<kelsin> |PiP|: are you asking if Rails will be installed by default in a desktop ubuntu install? Probably not
<koregaonpark> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<joe4444> "honey, will you come set these guys on irc straight?  i'm too drunk"
<Joshooa> b0b: Well, do YOU know what kind of programming he wants to do?
<kelsin> omegacenti: you can look at gnome-baker
<Joshooa> b0b: I like programming, fun, but HARD
<|PiP|> kelsin: the rails that comes with 6.10 is kinda broken
<omegacenti> kelsin: Thanks :)
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys i'm very new to ubuntu - ii was wondering - how do I play windows media player files like ASX in linux
<KenSentMe> koregaonpark, that's the only one?
<t35t0r> haha
<KenSentMe> !w32codecs | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe, three like this: WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<b0b> bob likes all programming...
<omegacenti> kelsin: Didnt come up in synaptics.... I am just striking out today on things not found in repository
<denis_on_ubuntu> i have the win32 codecs
<kelsin> |PiP|: I just use gems to install rails anyway, but heres to hoping the rails package is better in fiesty, you should probably ask the #ubuntu+1 channgel about it
<denis_on_ubuntu> but they dont play embedded asx files in a firefox window
<b0b> but i'm signing off now, i don't know anything about programming or anything so, hope everyone has a good night.
<t35t0r> mplayerplug-in
<Joshooa> b0b: Well what does bob want to program for?
<UbuntuAnon> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \
<UbuntuAnon> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \
<UbuntuAnon> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-extracodecs w32codecs
<kelsin> omegacenti: omegacenti sorry its: gnomebaker and it's in universe
<koregaonpark> KenSentMe, you think I should just do a fresh Edgy install then?
<Joshooa> b0b: Ok bye bob
<UbuntuAnon> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll && rm -r ~/.gstreamer-0.10/
<koregaonpark> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<UbuntuAnon> Thats for denis_on_ubuntu
<UbuntuAnon> Have fun denis_on_ubuntu
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<denis_on_ubuntu> will try
<Joshooa> heh, collage
<joe4444> ok, well i have installed ubuntu-desktop... now how do i "enable" it?
<UbuntuAnon> denis_on_ubuntu: Remember, Ubuntu has a built in Child Lock, so you will not be able to watch pornography until you recompile the kernel from scratch with the Child Lock set to as off
<UbuntuAnon> joe4444: PRess the "Enable" button
<kelsin> joe4444: hopefully you can select gnome from the login screen
<denis_on_ubuntu> LOL
<denis_on_ubuntu> right....
<denis_on_ubuntu> child lock
<denis_on_ubuntu> haha
<t35t0r> only vista would have something like that
<Joshooa> Hey, can I get some help with some wireless card issues
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol child lock
<denis_on_ubuntu> that's a vista feature i'm sure
<denis_on_ubuntu> or will be
<UbuntuAnon> No
<UbuntuAnon> Thats an OSX feature
<t35t0r> that's why lots of parents will use it
<Joshooa> I read on the hardware list my wireless card should work out of the box, but I am also reading I need to use ndiswrapper
<denis_on_ubuntu> LOL
<UbuntuAnon> "feature"
<kelsin> Joshooa: just ask your question and state the problem, if people know about it they will answer, what card is it?
<joe4444> cool, thanks
<Joshooa> Linksys WMP54G
<UbuntuAnon> Joshooa: Here is what you do.. By the way I had eggo for breakfast
<denis_on_ubuntu> did you guys see the "launch" of vista? it's this dressed up family that was so "oh we love the new start button! it changed our lives!!!"
<denis_on_ubuntu> :|
<denis_on_ubuntu> creepy stuff
<Joshooa> UbuntuAnon: I love eggos
<omegacenti> kelsin: Weird, I am having an issue in which this folder that I try and write in these burners is crashing all of them... any suggestions?
<DeL3e7> thanx for the help guys i think i'll take a break
<DeL3e7> my bum hertz
<otateossian> someone help me please
<t35t0r> no
<otateossian> i have a wireless issue
<omegacenti> kelsin: Wait, I think it just got through the problem.
<billy> koregaonpark: i'm sorry to hear that.  is anyone helping you?
<kelsin> omegacenti: wierd, you can try k3b, a lot of people like it, it will pull in lots of kde packages, but still, a lot of people like it :)
<Joshooa> The Ubuntu site says it should work, another says to install ndiswrapper-utils, which I think I can manage, and then install ndisgtk.deb which I don't know how to do for sure
<denis_on_ubuntu> OK i really cant figure this out
<denis_on_ubuntu> http://www.avtoradio.ru/?an=r_online
<denis_on_ubuntu> ^
<denis_on_ubuntu> i need something that will play that
<denis_on_ubuntu> windows media player does it in windows.
<t35t0r> denis_on_ubuntu, that crashed firefox
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<denis_on_ubuntu> i know it's possible
<t35t0r> i've got mplayerplug-in that's probably whyh
<kelsin> Joshooa: I've heard you need ndis for that, honestly find a newer looking guide for installing it and try it out :)
<UbuntuAnon> Mine said "can't parse that" no files
<Joshooa> kelsin: How do I find a newer looking guide?
<t35t0r> trying konqueror
<DeL3e7> thats an asf
<DeL3e7> denis_on_ubuntu,
<blind> Anyone know of a program to control the TV-out function of an nVidia card? I have an S-Video out, but no way to actually make it send the signal. I tried nvtv (or something similar to that name) but my card is one of the very few unsupported. (5200FX)
<DeL3e7> im thinking maybe ie4linux? might?
<denis_on_ubuntu> mhm?
<t35t0r> why would ies4linux
<kelsin> Joshooa: I meant search the forums and google for a guide that was put out recently (dates on the forums etc)
<denis_on_ubuntu> yes del3e7?
<DeL3e7> lemmie go check on the pc i got that runnin
<Joshooa> Where can I download Network Settings for Ubuntu, isn't that an extra wizard thing?
<t35t0r> i don't even know what format it's tryign to send
<priich> denis_on_ubuntu, well some people like shiny other prefer functionality. Just as some ubuntu users like beryl, yet others like fluxbox (not saying either is better, just the way it is.)
<Joshooa> kelsin: I've been looking, and I have a hard time finding anything
<kelsin> blind: I set up svideo by putting an option in xorg.conf
<UbuntuAnon> blind: Why would you want to watch TV when you are blind?
<blind> UbuntuAnon: ha. ha. ha.
<Joshooa> kelsin: Best I did was find one that worked halfway, but it didn't work like it said it would, and I have to redo and fiddle with my card every time I boot up
<denis_on_ubuntu> no argument there
<pzmoma> ey its me DeL3e7  whats that url agian?
<blind> kelsin: well, that makes sense, now doesn't it. im off to google..
<denis_on_ubuntu> common - at least one of you has to have something that plays asx files!!!!!!!!!!!
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<blind> unless you know the string offhand :P
<blind> mplayer
<pzmoma> dont make me run downstairs an paste the url
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<kelsin> Joshooa: I would grab the drivers off the windows linksys drivers site, then follow the sample installing instructions off of the ndiswrapper site for ubuntu
<blind> denis_on_ubuntu: sudo apt-get install mplayer && apt-get install w32codecs
<blind> should able to run pretty much anything in mplayer after that
<pzmoma> yeah that should work for asf right?
<Joshooa> kelsin: Okay, I have the CD to grab the files from, I guess I will try that.  I'm just afraid of getting Ubuntu installed, and if I don't get it working, I'm stuck offline helpless
<kelsin> blind: yeah there are some options for the nvidia driver to tell it to use svideo etc, I think I found all of them in one place on the gentoo wiki
<Joshooa> More or less
<blind> kelsin: link?
<kelsin> Joshooa: obviously that's scary, don't have ethernet at all? :-(
<denis_on_ubuntu> alright i'll try it
<denis_on_ubuntu> hope it works
<denis_on_ubuntu> how will it intergrate with firefox though?
<denis_on_ubuntu> does it just do it automatically?
<Joshooa> kelsin: I could, but then I'd have to bring my computer upstairs to the wireless router
<kelsin> blind: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TV-Out_with_GeForce
<blind> denis_on_ubuntu: that's a lot more complicated :P
<denis_on_ubuntu> :(
<Matthai> hi, how to u se mlabel command?
<Joshooa> kelsin: Can't use IRC on my roommates comp for real good help, and couldn't get files to my computer then anyway
<priich> blind, it is ?
<kelsin> blind: obviosly ignore the gentoo install stuff, just look at the xorg.conf steps
<blind> kelsin: thanks a gigabyte. :P
<Matthai> I said: sudo mlabel /dev/sdc2 USB-fat
<kelsin> Joshooa: ahh yeah, good luck
<blind> priich: it was for me. hell, i still don't have it working.
<Matthai> and nothing happened
<nix_chix0r_> blind:  i broke it
<blind> for like streaming asf/qt movies in firefox, they just don't run.
<Matthai> just Mtools version 3.9.9,, blah, blah, blah
<Joshooa> kelsin: Thank you, I somehow did it once, so I can probably do it again, but I want it to be right, not have to dhclient everytime I boot up for the card to even be seen
<denis_on_ubuntu> are you serious ? :|
<denis_on_ubuntu> that's retarded
<blind> Someone else may know how to do it simply, denis_on_ubuntu, but alas, I do not.
<blind> Have you checked the forums?
<denis_on_ubuntu> i looked all over
<denis_on_ubuntu> that's stupid - it's one of the most common streaming formats
<DeL3e7> http://www.avtoradio.ru/?an=r_online
<denis_on_ubuntu> within a browser
<mike1o> mplayer does not play mpg's audio, mp3's, avi's correctly... the only one that plays fine are wmv's .... I wonder why... I already tried reinstalling it... I figure it must be a codec problem
* nix_chix0r_ misses her use flags
<Ubuntu-Anon> I got myself banned from #gentoo
<Ubuntu-Anon> People are very anal there
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<nix_chix0r_> Ubuntu-Anon: i agree
<denis_on_ubuntu> it's gentoo
<denis_on_ubuntu> what isnt anal there
<Ubuntu-Anon> They only allow joking among themselves
<kraut> Ubuntu-Anon: that belongs to gentoo
<Ubuntu-Anon> But if you even attempt to be sarcastic and you are an outsider
<nix_chix0r_> that's probally just the developers
<goban> when i try to open volume control Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<Ubuntu-Anon> YOu get flodeed by the "stick to topic" whining
<priich> blind, was a while since i did it but wasn't it just to dump the mplayer.xpt and .so files in the mozilla plugin folder, apt-get alsa-oss and update  /etc/firefox/firefoxrc  to use FIREFOX_DSP=alsa     ?
<patbam> hi, is there any way to get screenshots from mplayer?
<Ubuntu-Anon> patbam: Yes, take a picture with a film camera, develop it, use a scanner to scan it, ????, profit
<eck> patbam: alt printscreen?
<blind> priich: i don't know, but i will assure you that's getting written down and im going to try.
<denis_on_ubuntu>  
<patbam> Ubuntu-Anon: heh
<t35t0r> the @'s in #gentoo aren't developers
<blind> lol, ????, profit!
<t35t0r> the dev's stay out of that chan
<t35t0r> they are in #gentoo-dev
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<joe4444> ok, i've installed the ATI binary drivers following the docs, but fglrxinfo still isn't reporting my OpenGL renderer or vendor strings as ATI; they are Mesa something... my resolution is now correct, but i'm still getting the same image on both displays
<joe4444> any suggestions?
<pzmoma> what repo has the win32 codecs?
<Ubuntu-Anon> joe4444: Use super glue
<eck> pzmoma: multiverse
<denis_on_ubuntu> multiverse
<Ubuntu-Anon> pzmoma: The fourth one
<patbam> eck: it doesn't work wiht some video formats -- it's a wmv
<nix_chix0r_> i hardly go in that channel probally for the same reason even if you have an issue , they shove links at you and make you figure it out yourself with little to no guidance
<nix_chix0r_> anyway
<joshua__> anyone here got an opinion on Jackfield, or has used it yet?
<joe4444> Ubuntu-Anon, ?
<nix_chix0r_> i wonder if that one guy was able to fix his wireles deal
<eck> patbam: there is a command line switch to have it output what formats it supports
<pzmoma> im not seing em
<pzmoma> dangit
<eck> look at the man page, i forget what the flag is
<Ubuntu-Anon> I know how to make Ubuntu popula
<patbam> eck: command line switch to what?
<eck> patbam: mplayer, of course
<priich> blind, the reason for the aoss stuff is so you  to stop firefox from  usin ESD.     You could probably do without it but then you'd have a problem if something else tried to use /dev/dsp
<nix_chix0r_> used that pastebin thing for a shell script to help a guy in here get his wireless working but i don't remember his nick so..
<Ubuntu-Anon> Make an attractive (but not a porn star looking) chick take a picture as if using Ubuntu
<patbam> eck: it plays the video fine, i installed the win32 codecs or whatever. i jsut want to capture stills from teh video
<denis_on_ubuntu> i guess i shall never hear my favourite radio station on linux
<denis_on_ubuntu> :(:(:(:(
<eck> patbam: i think that depends on the video out option
<nix_chix0r_> Ubuntu-Anon:  that will never work;)
<t35t0r> denis_on_ubuntu, yes you sha;ll not
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: You are a chick, shut up
<eck> it would be either xv or x11
<eck> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Ubuntu-Anon wonders why he is STILL in #ubuntu while his GF is falling asleep two feet away
<nix_chix0r_> i'll have to wonder the same
<t35t0r> nix chix0r has a gf?
<pzmoma> cmon now Ubuntu-Anon  thats not in the ubuntu nature/philosophy
<nix_chix0r_> no
<nix_chix0r_> i was reffering to him
<nix_chix0r_> erm
<joe4444> Ubuntu-Anon, you're trying to help me get both displays working as one big desktop instead of 2 identical desktops =)
<Ubuntu-Anon> pzmoma: Who cares about philosophy? Maybe Confucious does, but otherwise we don't care
<okami> I wonder if anyone can help me out with a command piping problem. I'm trying to pipe the output from mencoder to the input if ffmpeg, the problem is that ffmpeg uses an switch to identify the input file (-i)
<patbam> did confucius have a girlfriend?
<nix_chix0r_> i stopped going over to the bf's place now that i work late, that and he always plays WoW
<nix_chix0r_> it's starting to get annoying
<Ubuntu-Anon> joe4444: Ohh, then use a photocopier and scotch tape, your refresh rate would be like 1 every 10 minutes, but hey.... its Ubuntu you know
<yomm> Top o' the mornin' all :)
<t35t0r> okami, mencoder can output to a file
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: Thats the reason why I never started to play i as well
<Ubuntu-Anon> My GF was on the computer for 5 hours straight today as well, its very not like her though
<joe4444> not helpful =/
<t35t0r> maybe you can use tee or something
<denis_on_ubuntu> maybe i'll be the one guy to get famous for writing a UNIVERSAL application that plays all file types in linux
<nix_chix0r_> heh Ubuntu-Anon he just recently started up with it again and yea things are lacking if you know what i mean.
<denis_on_ubuntu> now wouldnt that be something
<Ubuntu-Anon> She was trying to learn how to add/remove stuff to her myspace thing without asking me every few minutes about this and that, and got very proud to do almost everything on her own
<nix_chix0r_> by the way!
<nix_chix0r_> any one suggest a decetly priced mobo
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: Im sorry to hear so
<eck> denis_on_ubuntu: yes, it's mime, you're 1 years too late
<t35t0r> myspace is the scourge of the internet
<okami> t25tor: I know, but I'm trying to avoid writing that file and simply pipe it directly into ffmpeg
<nix_chix0r_> because i still think that mine is killing all my hard drives
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok
<eck> 15 years even
<denis_on_ubuntu> so
<denis_on_ubuntu> can
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: Don't give him any that should work
<blind> Hrm, I'm looking through an example xorg.conf for TV-OUT, and it's set to PAL-B, now I know I have NTSC, but I don't know what (if anything) to put after that hyphen.
<nix_chix0r_> rofl
<nix_chix0r_> it's been a week
<nix_chix0r_> you'd think he'd notice
<blind> is there a list somewhere?
<denis_on_ubuntu> can mime play asx files within a browser huh? HUH?
<eck> denis_on_ubuntu: it's not an application
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: I meant take his electricity way
<nix_chix0r_> he's probally off fapping pardon my language.. but seriously i think my mobo is killing my hard drives
<Ubuntu-Anon> What did you think I mean?
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm?
<denis_on_ubuntu> what is it
<Ubuntu-Anon> He is fapping to that Leeroy Jenkins movie
<t35t0r> what is fapping
<eck> it's a protocol to encode file/application types
<Ubuntu-Anon> Or that "Internet i for Porn" WOW remake
<joe4444> i had a roommate addicted to WoW, and if there was ever an axiom it's WoW > ALL
<nix_chix0r_> Ubuntu-Anon:  no try "cowboy bebop" some anime probally
<eck> so the OS or app you are using can do the right thing
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok. lol. well since i'm a total noob that tells me very little
<denis_on_ubuntu> :)
<nix_chix0r_> you know what i did the last time
<Ubuntu-Anon> I had like 7 "computer savvy" friends all start up with WoW 2 yeas ago or so
<Ubuntu-Anon> I haven't seen them since
<eck> denis_on_ubuntu: well, you use it every time you have an email that has html, text, attachment, etc. components
<Ubuntu-Anon> Maybe every few months on the streets or so
<nix_chix0r_> i redirected the ip's needed for wow to some sheepshager site
<nix_chix0r_> so he coudlnt' connect
<Ubuntu-Anon> Using what nix?
<Ubuntu-Anon> etc/hosts or your router?
<nix_chix0r_> then uninstalled his drivers, and reinstalled outdated ones for his gfx card
<bossa_nova> feisty + compiz + desktop-effects = white screen of death
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok i gotcha - but it doesnt help me much with the dilema of playing files on linux that i want to play
<joe4444> lol @ nix
<nix_chix0r_> no i went into windows and edited the file oh lord i can't even remember
<priich> blind, NTSC-M unless you live in Japan.
<t35t0r> you should have just installed nix and then he wouldn't be able to do anything fun
<bossa_nova> can anyone tell me how to disable desktop-effects?
<Ubuntu-Anon> windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts
<blind> priich: thanks.
<nix_chix0r_> basically yeah
<eck> bossa_nova: i think it's a gconf string, i'm not sure which one
<EdgEy> or edit the wow realmlist.wtf or whatever the name is
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: does he use wireless?
<nix_chix0r_> nah he's a bsd dood when he's not playing wow
<nix_chix0r_> no wireless
<Ubuntu-Anon> Damn
<eck> bossa_nova: or you can go to a VT and start twm or something
<Ubuntu-Anon> Could use ettercap
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<t35t0r> and you're telling me he can't figure out what you did?
<nix_chix0r_> i gota find a way to get my roomate to stop using all my bandwidth though
<Ubuntu-Anon> And replace the image data he gets from WoW with goatse
<nix_chix0r_> limit his bandwidth
<EdgEy> wow sends no image data
<nix_chix0r_> we have a 10mb connection but i swear he's using it all sometimes
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: Use scissors
<eck> !offtopic | Ubuntu-Anon, nix_chix0r_
<ubotu> Ubuntu-Anon, nix_chix0r_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubuntu-Anon> EdgEy: Is that really a "wow" factor?
<bossa_nova> eck: I feel stupid, I was playing with the new Control Center (very nice!) and tried to enable the wobbly windows, now I just want GNOME back
<Ubuntu-Anon> !whiner | eck
<denis_on_ubuntu> 
<keisangi> hi there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<denis_on_ubuntu> oh well that's disappointing
<keisangi> i was wondering if there was some nice graphical tools to install and manage xen virtual manchine on ubuntu ?
<nix_chix0r_> tsch didn't mean to go off topic in here
<Ubuntu-Anon> nix_chix0r_: I bet your roomate masturbates over you more than your BF does
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<eck> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<t35t0r> man this channel is less "family friendly" than #gentoo
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<nix_chix0r_> Ubuntu-Anon:  most likely
<eck> bossa_nova: if you use apt to install a WM like twm you can fix it pretty easily
<numist> hmm?
<nix_chix0r_> but if you think bout it.. they both get more out of it than me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Ubuntu-Anon!*@*]  by nalioth
<denis_on_ubuntu> it's more "avant garde" though common
<denis_on_ubuntu> :D
<t35t0r> heh now he's been banned from #gentoo and #ubuntu
<numist> wow, hey Ubuntu-Anon, want to keep a civil tongue in your mouth before it gets sewn shut?
<eck> bossa_nova: there is a command line tool to edit gconf, i am not sure if there is an easy way to navigate the settings with it though
<numist> never mind, nal got it
<bossa_nova> eck: I guess I'll install fluxbox, I used to like that one.
<UbuntuR> nix_chix0r_: But #ubuntu  wont help you with getting a new BF as you may have already noticed "apt-get --reinstall install bf" will not work
<nix_chix0r_> hahahaha
<eck> bossa_nova: that would work too; after you install it you can start it up with startx and then use gconf-editor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<yomm> yl at crashing your X , even when it's not enabled ?
<UbuntuR> Shit
<nalioth> we got it, Hobbsee
<nix_chix0r_> rm -rf
<yomm> sorry ... How good is Beryl at crashing your X , even when it's not enabled ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i see that
<Hobbsee> nalioth: and this one?
<nix_chix0r_> you're just gona keep gettign banned
<Hobbsee> nix_chix0r_: that wasnt a ban, fyi
<Sonics> somebody wants one hd? http://dimensionx.orgfree.com/index.php?menu=6&pag=1
<nalioth> nix_chix0r_: please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nix_chix0r_> i did
<Ubuntuuuhuh> hi mai naim is chee chau ming i haev a questian about for haev wireles for uboontew
<nix_chix0r_> i have some questions still
<Ubuntuuuhuh> plz help kthx
<bossa_nova> eck: thanks ... I'll let you know how it goes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<t35t0r> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0ccel5v.cable.mindspring.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> heh
<YellaJacket> :-/
<nix_chix0r_> wow
<nix_chix0r_> i won't be like him
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you didnt read what nalioth said?
<nix_chix0r_> i don't even think i can get beryl to work
<Seveas> Hobbsee, the "we got it"?
<nix_chix0r_> sp(
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yeah
<nix_chix0r_> onboard video still
<Hobbsee> seeing as i was going to do what you did.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, obviously he didn't get it since the person kept rejoining
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<Seveas> anyone else want a ban?
<kargath64> OOH ME
<keisangi> someone knows if there's some graphicals tools to manage and install xen virtual machine on ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@C-61-68-136-156.bur.connect.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<omegacenti> And the ban hammor doth strike the wicked.
<tkp_> hi
<Seveas> hi tkp_
<tkp_> my libc.so seems to be screwed up somehow
<eck> keisangi: have you tried xenman?
<tkp_> take a look at this:
<omegacenti> IS there anything you can do if ubuntu freezes up?
<tkp_> http://rafb.net/p/z3eYIR66.html
<tkp_> how can I get it back?
<t35t0r> get what back
<Seveas> tkp_, that's normal. You can't execute libc6
<t35t0r> lol
<Seveas> if your libc were messed up, everything was broken
<tkp_> Seveas: thats not true...
<Jowi> omegacenti, if it is only xorg that is locking up you can always (ok maybe not always but 90% of the time) press the power button for a clean shutdown
<DeL3e7> wow cool i got http://www.avtoradio.ru/?an=r_online to work, after removing the totem mozilla plugin and installin the win32 and mplayer codecs
<tkp_> normlly the output looks more like this
<tkp_> http://rafb.net/p/4Nl0DU37.html
<grusomhat> Anyone here able to help me with display issues when installing ubuntu?
<omegacenti> Jowi: What else could "lock up" ?
<nalpha> guys where is the location of configuration file (for auto command execute)?
<Jowi> omegacenti, if that is a soft power button...
<tkp_> Seveas: try yours
<tkp_> you'll see wht I mean
<eck> nalpha: it depends what desktop (shell?) you are using
<Seveas> tkp_, interesting, I though only ld.so did that
<nalpha> guys where is the location of configuration file (for auto command execute when starting gnome)
<Jowi> omegacenti, suspend/hibernation. only thing for me.
<DeL3e7> whever was trying to get it to play
<Seveas> tkp_, apt-get install --reinstall libc6
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone know of a networked whiteboard type of app? I've had a search but couldn't find any.
<yomm_> yaikes , I guess that crash answered my last question LOL
<nalpha> eck : i mean's i want to run spesific command file... if from gnome it's can be adjust from control pannel, session, command..
<priich> Jowi, isn't that a bit risky with write cache or similar ?
<blind> Hm, well I've got it playing out of my TV, but it's ONLY playing out of my TV... lol
<nalpha> eck : but if i want to change it from command prompt, where is the location of the configuration file..
<grusomhat> Anyone?
<priich> Jowi, ohh sorry didn't see the soft power part till later.
<tkp_> Seveas: nope... still looks wong
<blind> and it's really fuzzy. the text is hard to read >_>
<Jowi> priich, yeah, with an oldschool powerbutton it's not safe at all
<Seveas> tkp_, btw: it's /lib/libc6.so
<omegacenti> I might be a little naive in asking this question, but, are vendors starting to support Linux more or less?
<Seveas> tkp_, btw: it's /lib/libc.so.6
<eck> nalpha: my guess is that it is another thing set in gconf, i think you're really supposed to edit gnome startup programs with the graphical tool. if you want something to start when you log into a shell, you can probably use ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<grusomhat> Does ubuntu have problems with dvi-agp adaptors?
<Seveas> don't know what the thing in /usr/lib is
<tkp_> Seveas: not on mine
<blind> ooh, i guess it was TOO sharp.
<t35t0r> omegacenti, they've always supported linux for the enterprise
<tkp_> I don't have that file
<t35t0r> omegacenti, they just don't for consumers
<IndyGunFreak> Whats the command to unmount a drive?
<t35t0r> umounty
<t35t0r> umount
<tkp_> oh, hang on
<eck> nalpha: i think .bash_profile is sourced when you log into a gnome session as well
<tkp_>  /lib/libc.so.6
<Seveas> tkp_, the second one you should have
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Do you ever see them getting around to the kind of support that windows enjoys?
<tkp_> hmm
<t35t0r> omegacenti, no you get support from the linux company
<Seveas> /usr/lib/libc.so is only an ld script
<priich> Jowi, that's what sysrq and "Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring" is for :)
<tkp_> so what is /usr/lib/libc.so
<t35t0r> e.g. RHEL or Novell
<Seveas> it's not even executable here :)
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Then tell somebody to get onto the Intel 915 chipset problem of "Built-in" modes!
<omegacenti> :p
<t35t0r> what are you ta;lking about built in modes
<yomm_> omegacent : I believe there is a tool for that one
<tkp_> interesting
<omegacenti> t35t0r: Well in my Xorg log, it says the only built in modes for my screen are 1024x768 and 1280x764, when I know 800x600 works in windows.
<eck> omegacenti: linux has pretty good vendor support, but generally only for servers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@C-61-68-136-156.bur.connect.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<yomm_> omegacenti : i915res or something
<omegacenti> eck: Than that means a small portion of the population.
<Seveas> !find 915
<ubotu> Found: 915resolution
<omegacenti> yomm_: PRoblem persist even with that.
<Jowi> priich, very true. reminds me of those home-made reset buttons that was so common on the C64
<eck> omegacenti: i guess it's the profitable portion :-\
<t35t0r> that's a problem with your version of i810 drivers and xorg
<omegacenti> eck: What makes the consumer market less profitable?
<mrtimdog> Anyone know of, or used, any whiteboard like apps for ubuntu?
<yomm_> omegacent :sorry to hear :/
<t35t0r> it's cause they want to be cheap
<priich> Jowi, hehe the old paperclip reboot ?
<t35t0r> consumer == commodity
<omegacenti> yomm_: As am I lol.
<t35t0r> no profit in commodity products
<omegacenti> priich: paperclip reboot?
<mojo> quick maybe dumb shell question... how do i kill stopped jobs
<t35t0r> kill -9
<yomm_> I'(m a cheap bugger , trhat's for sure :)
<Seveas> mojo, with kill and then fg
<omegacenti> !fg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> priich, yeah but that damn paperclip always got lost. better to sold a proper button to the pins
<eck> omegacenti: servers have higher margins, are _much_ more standardized, and companies can get away with charging a lot more for support
<omegacenti> eck: "Screw the little guy"
<yomm_> eck : Like a 100 dollars for replacing a modem
<eck> omegacenti: i don't like it, that's just the way it is
<yomm_> nah that would be cheap
<mojo> Seveas: thanks...  als t35t0r
<priich> omegacenti, yeah on the C64 you could do a reboot by connecting the leftmost and third leftmost pin on the expansion slow.
<priich> Jowi, that's how i burnt out my videochip :(
<hw__> What has happend to inittab on (k)ubuntu?
<t35t0r> it's been replaced by /etc/start.local or something
<eck> hw__: it is gone since upstart
<t35t0r> or some other init scripts
<yomm_> t35tor : What script do I edit/create for applications to startup with my xsession ( besides .xinitrc ) ?
<eck> hw__: the things that used to be in it are mostly controlled by the scripts in /etc/event.d/
<t35t0r> yomm_, depends on your wm/desktop
<yomm_> t35tor , I see , Let's say for sake's reason Gnome !
<Joshooa> If I can find /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko, with modprobe, and rt61 is my wireless card chipset, does that mean I have a driver for it, and wouldn't need ndiswrapper?
<hw__> eck: Thx!
<t35t0r> Joshooa, probably not if it shows up in ifconfig
<nalpha> eck : thanx
<eck> np
<grusomhat> Grr does this channel help at all
<t35t0r> grusomhat, help what
<grusomhat> Does ubuntu have problems with dvi-agp adaptors?
<Joshooa> t35t0r: If what shows up? In iwconfig I see RT61 under ra0 Wireless
<t35t0r> what is a dvi agp adaptor?
<Jowi> grusomhat, you mean dvi->vga adaptor?
<grusomhat> Because that seems to be the only thing I can think of that's giving me problems
<grusomhat> Yeah that's what I mean
<t35t0r> grusomhat, that's not your problem
<eck> Joshooa: then it is working
<blind> anyone have hands-on experience with trying to display on both a TV and monitor off an nVidia card? I'm having some issues :P (only my TV is displaying, and im not sure how to fix it)
<joe4444> hmmm... now i'm still a linux newb, but isn't it a bit of a security hole to allow root access (without a password) via the GRUB option for recovery mode?
<billy> am I able to edit the partition that ubuntu is on while being inside of ubuntu?
<Jowi> grusomhat, no. but your video card driver might need a "CRT" option in xorg.conf.
<Seveas> joe4444, no
<eck> joe4444: you can do that on any linux computer
<eck> joe4444: it's called single user mode
<grusomhat> But it's lcd
<Seveas> physical access == you're screwed
<eck> it's been around in unix _forever_
<grusomhat> It just doesn't have dvi
<Seveas> eck, not in the way ubuntu uses it
<t35t0r> linux security model doesn't account for physical access
<t35t0r> you need hardware support
<Joshooa> eck: But that's not my point, I'm trying to 1 Make sure it will work without ndiswrapper after I reinstall, and also help someone get another wireless card working, and I found his chipset .ko on my computer, but it's not on his
<Jowi> grusomhat, yeah. doesn't matter. I have a LCD connected with a DVI->vga. I need that option
<eck> Seveas: how is it different?
<grusomhat> Oh ok
<xdude> joe4444:   put your grub on a floppy and lock it in a safe place
<joe4444> i see... just seems like it should at least ask for a pwd
<priich> joe4444, if the bad guy has that much physical access you're probably toast anyway.
<Seveas> eck, normal unix asks for root password. Ubuntu asks for enter since it has no root password
<Joshooa> I'm also new and trying to figure this out on my own and just guessing I have half a clue what I'm talking about
<joe4444> true
<eck> Joshooa: if you have a kernel module, you probably don't need to use ndiswrapper
<Flannel> joe4444: on any computer, if you have physical access, you can boot a liveCD/whatever and do anything anyway.
<grusomhat> Jowi: So how can I add that option to it?
<VII> How do you autostart applications?
<mojo> just curious but is smbfs with lfs buggy or something?  i discovered that i needed to explicityly mount with large file support when i hit the 2Gig file size limit the other day, but now that it is enabled I am wondering if I can trust it.  My one of my shares "locked up" ... smbfs,lfs mounted share went south but other smbfs mounts to same remote host worked fine.  un/remount seems okay but is it trustworthy?  should i be using something
<mojo> else (cifsfs or cifsvfs or whatever)???
<IndyGunFreak> Whats the terminal command to unmount a DVD drive?.. isn't it unmount -f /drive or something like that
<Flannel> joe4444: if you really want a password, you can add one
<mike1o> is adobe apollo available for linux/ubuntu?
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: umount not unmount
<t35t0r> umount /media/cdrecorder
<Jowi> grusomhat, wait, i find you some docs
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: ok, so its just umount /drive ?
<t35t0r> umount /media/dvdrecorder
<t35t0r> umount /media/dvd
<joe4444> no, i was just curious
* joe4444 has a lot to learn
<IndyGunFreak> t35t0r: thanks
<grusomhat> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> grusomhat, what videocard do you have?
<joe4444> anyone use Envy?
<grusomhat> Jowi: Nvidia 7900gt
<eck> Seveas: isn't it possible to do something similar with init=/bin/bash on other unix systems?
<grusomhat> Jowi: Nvidia 7900gt the asus model
* mojo has tried sloth and gluttony with much success, but alas not envy :)
<Seveas> eck, sure :)
<VII> like, I want beryl and gaim to start at startup. How would I do that?
<eck> well, i guess that just reinforces the concept that you don't want people mucking with your boot options :-)
<blind> VII: what WM/DE?
<mojo> VII: try putting them in your gnome session
<Jowi> grusomhat, I don't find anything specific. try adding:         Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT"   under the DefaultDepth in the Section Screen
<blind> er, obviously gnome or kde is you want beryl, nevermind
<VII> blind: edgy & gnome
<VII> is thats what you asked =)
<Enselic`> VII: there are tutorials at beryl-project.org for beryl startup, and gaim in System -> Settings -> Sessions
<VII> *if thats
<mojo> VII: in GNOME with sdt ubuntu menu layout it's under system/preferences/sessions
<grusomhat> Jowi: section screen? sorry I am new
<VII> oh
<mojo> ^std
<VII> thanx
<eck> Joshooa: the .ko files come with the kernel that you have installed, if your friend has the same kernel he/she should have the same kernel modules
<Jowi> grusomhat, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" that is the configuration file. have a look at it and you will understand.
<grusomhat> Ok
<t35t0r> hehe take a look at xorg.conf and you will understand
<t35t0r> wow!
<t35t0r> if it was only that easy
<Arafangion> Jowi: Haha :)
<grusomhat> Can I edit xorg.conf file on the disk?
<xdude> t35t0r:  I was thinking the same thing
<Jowi> grusomhat, yes. the command I gave you will open it in a texteditor called gedit.
<Arafangion> grusomhat: What do you need to do?
<Jowi> Arafangion, add a CRT option to the screen section
<grusomhat> Ok I will see what I can do, I'll be back with the results. Hopefully good :p
<luke_> how do I create a nested login window?
<Arafangion> Jowi: Ahh, that needs manual editing, indeed.
<Joshooa> eck: Thank you we found it on his, not sure why modprobe didn't find it for him, but his wireless card is listed under eth1, is that right?
<Joshooa> eck: And is also unassociated
<mike1o> is adobe flex available for linux/ubuntu?
<priich> luke_, nested ?
<eck> Joshooa: that seems good. if it doesn't auto-associate you can set the wireless settings with iwconfig, and do dhcp with dhclient
<ClinicalMistake> ~ubuntu
<Joshooa> eck: How do you make it associate?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | mike1o
<ubotu> mike1o: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<schultz> Question on a new install: I keep getting to the screen with "No root file system is defined" message and can't move beyond that. I'm using a daily build version of Fiesty since Edgy didn't like my 8800 vid card.
<luke_> priich: in a window of it's own while you are using X normally
<joe4444> anyone use Envy to install video drivers?  it keeps telling me it can't find module-assistant, and apt-get couldn't install it...
<Flannel> mike1o: Seems.... Like it depends on what you want.  Some of them are RPMs, others are only Win/Mac: http://www.adobe.com/products/flex/productinfo/systemreqs/
<eck> Joshooa: something like this: iwconfig eth1 essid name_of_wireless_network key wep_hex_key_here
<eck> you can omit the key part if there is no encryption
<Joshooa> eck: Okay, but why is it unassociated, shouldn't it say the wireless card name in that spot?
<Jowi> !info module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Joshooa> eck: And why is wireless on eth, I thought eth was wired
<Jowi> joe4444, you need to enable universe repo
<priich> mike1o, that is a complicated question. Flex is really an umbrella of technologies. The flexbuilder ide is an eclipse plugin and should be available. The dataservices, well there are open source alternatives running on j2ee servers etc. Dunno about the official ones.
<eck> Joshooa: somehow udev/iwconfig and the module collude to pick an interface name, i'm not sure how
<joe4444> Jowi, how?  i only know a little bit about linux, and most of that is from CentOS
<eck> Joshooa: in the unassociated spot it should say the wireles network you have associated with
<TimothyP> Hello, using Feisty 7.04 latest, herd. In english install OpenOffice has spelling libraries for some languages, in the dutch version of ubuntu it does not and can't seem to install any either ......
<billy> would I have to edit my partitions *before* installing another OS for a dual boot system, or will the installer allow me to edit the partitions without breaking ubuntu.  Seems like doing it with the installer would render my current fstab null and void.  Any thoughts?
<Joshooa> eck: I thought that's what ESSID was
<Jowi> !universe | joe4444
<ubotu> joe4444: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<coltrane> hi everybody
<maboroshi> hello. when upgrading, I get prompted because my diskspace is nearly used... I guess they mean the /dev directory? what can I do about it?
<eck> Joshooa: yeah it is, i guess i was confused about where it was displaying not associated
<mike1o> priich, right. so combining ajax, flash etc... that should become flex... except that flex builder probably integrates them all in one... I wonder if that's possible in eclipse
<eck> maboroshi: use df -h and see which filesystem it is
<Joshooa> eck: Ok, yeah unassociated it after eth1 but before essid
<blind> Okay, that was weird... I'm trying to run a TwinView off my GeForce 5200FX card.. it's only displaying on my TV, and not my monitor. I load Quake III, both are displaying the game. close the game, the monitor turns off again.
<Joshooa> eck: How can i make it recognize that driver file we found earlier?
<eck> Joshooa: it is already loaded, if it wasn't the interface wouldn't be in iwconfig at all
<eck> Joshooa: i think you need to do dhclient now
<nertzy> i'm a longtime linux user new to ubuntu - is there an easy way to see which rc script services are currently running, comparable to something like rc-status on Gentoo?
<Joshooa> eck: Okay, it's otateossian that I am helping with this, but I have a similiar issue with a different card
<Joshooa> eck: Mine says my card name though, and it's under ra0 not eth1
<mojo> wow wee was there a netsplit or something a few minutes back?  it took me forever to get back in...
<maboroshi> eck: yeah found it. can I give it some more space?
<Joshooa> eck: Would depmod be of any help?
<TraceGreen> hello, can i use fsck to check windows's partition? such as fat32 etc.
<ClinicalMistake> nertzy: Not sure, I know this sounds silly but have you tried the forums?  Im kind of new to ubuntu also :/
<TraceGreen> are there any tools to check windows partition in linux?
<eck> maboroshi: if you delete some files, or resize the partitions... usually apt-get clean will free up a lot of space, but that will delete all the things you downloaded for your upgrade, so you'd have to redownload them
<nertzy> ClinicalMistake: i've looked a little but not too hard, i was hoping someone might know quickly off the top of their head ;)
<nertzy> time to dig into the forums
<ClinicalMistake> TraceGreen: wouldn't the fstab has that info?
<eck> maboroshi: try du -sh /var/cache/apt/
<ClinicalMistake> Yeah Sorry!  :D I used to use gentoo before ubuntu also
<Organizm> wow... are there really nearly a thousand people in here!?
<ClinicalMistake> but I wanted something a little easier to install for my laptop
<maboroshi> eck: what would that do?
<eck> Joshooa: maybe, i'm not sure
<blind> Okay, I'm trying to run a TwinView off my GeForce 5200FX card.. it's only displaying on my TV, and not my monitor. I load Quake III, both are displaying the game. close the game, the monitor turns off again.. any clue why only Quake would invoke my monitor to display?
<OMGLAZERS> Can anyone recommend an image mounting program similar to the Daemon Tools for Windows?
<eck> maboroshi: see how much space apt is using up with the .deb files it is caching
<eck> you might be able to free up enough space from old files my cleaning that
<eck> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mojo> Organizm: yeah it's a busy chan... when it went silent on me a few minutes back i *knew* i must have gotten disconnected.  it is never quiet! :D
<Ademan> is there anything on linux that will let me open a *.bin/*.cue image file? (cd image that is)
<blind> Ademan: iirc, you can mount the... cue? file.. as long as it's in the same DIR as the bin, obviously.
<eck> nertzy: afaik you have to keep track of things you started/stopped manually, but if you find something in the forums let us know :-)
<blind> that SHOULD let you read the contents..
<Ademan> hrm i'll try it, any idea what fs i should use?
<blind> Ademan, I haven't done it in a while, i haven't a clue
<eck> Ademan: iirc, you need to convert it to a .iso. there are several programs that will do this, just google it
<RagingBull> I just upgraded my OS from Dapper to 6.10 and now my printer isn't recognized
<RagingBull> the drivers are installed
<mojo> Ademan: I know that k3b will burn them, and since you can burn to .iso you can then mount the iso as a filesystem or read it with the archive manager... but id on't know if the archive manager will read bin/cue or not
<RagingBull> any idea what happened?
<Ademan> ah burn to iso sounds perfect
<Organizm> heh
<Ademan> k3b refuses to burn it to dvd (says ISO only) and it's too big for a cd
<eider> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu (6.10) but can't get sound. Can you help?
<TraceGreen> ClinicalMistake, which info?
<blind> !sound | eider
<ubotu> eider: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mojo> Ademan: it *may* be possible to convert with mksisofs but that would require reading up on it
<Ademan> hrm i'll check that out as well
<Ademan> thanks
<ClinicalMistake> TraceGreen: the fstab table should have the information on what your partitions are and what they are formatted to.  Is that the data you wanted?
<blind> Ademan: you could also try nautilus' burning program (im pretty sure it gives an option to burn to ISO)
<eck> Ademan: i have used this before: http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c
<eck> compile with gcc bin2iso.c -o bin2iso
* blind downloads said script.
<grusomhat1> Jowi: i am in ubuntu now. I have open xorg.conf with gedit but it's all blank!
<Ademan> thanks eck, yeah :-) i'm a compsci major, i've wrestled with gcc plenty :-)
<TraceGreen> ClinicalMistake, thanks
<Ademan> grusomhat1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<grusomhat1> yeah
<ClinicalMistake> TraceGreen: NP, I hope that works out for you! :D
<Ademan> grusomhat1: yet you have video? strange, how long has it been empty?
<maboroshi> eck: looking at the df table again I saw that the filesystems are not full at all. one partition is full but that doesn't belong to me and I just misread it
<grusomhat1> I haven't installed ubuntu yet. It's running from cd at the moment
<grusomhat1> Could that be why?
<Ademan> grusomhat1: shouldn't be a problem
<grusomhat1> Ademan: So it shouldn't be blank? strange
<Ademan> how'd you open the file?
<eck> maboroshi: and the graphical installer is complaining? if that is the case, i don't know how to make it be quiet
<Ademan> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<grusomhat1> Ademan: I went into terminal and typed in what you just wrote
<blind> Okay, I'm trying to run a TwinView off my GeForce 5200FX card.. it's only displaying on my TV, and not my monitor. I load Quake III, both are displaying the game. close the game, the monitor turns off again.. any clue why only Quake would invoke my monitor to display?
<RagingBull> any idea why my printer isn't working after up-grading to 6.10
<Jowi> grusomhat1, yeah. i didn't know you were on the live cd
<Ademan> crazy, definitely shouldn't be blank, double check for typo's?  because if you misspelled it it would open a blank file with the name you gave
<Ademan> that's the only logical explanation i can offer
<Ademan> ..unfortunately...
<yomm_> How do I remove a string in Firefox that I set with "about:config" ?
<Jowi> grusomhat1, you probably didn't type in the filename correctly. "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf". lower/uppercase is important
<ClinicalMistake> RagingBull: do you have the correct driver selected for it?
<Ademan> eck: man that program is TINY, pretty cool little utility though
<RagingBull> ClinicalMistake: Yes
<maboroshi> eck: so maybe it's not a problem at all. thanks for helping
<Askar> Hi! When I update via the updatemanager, it deletes the oldversion right?
<blind> eck: definitely great to have, do you mind if i share it?
<grusomhat1> Ademan: ok Well it was the fact that numlock is default off so when I typed in 11 it didn't show up
<grusomhat1> Ok I have it open now and it's not blank :D
<Ademan> :-) good to hear
<blind> haha that explains it, grusomhat1
<ClinicalMistake> RagingBull: Maybe you need to get an updated version? If it's still old, it might not be compatible with the latest version
<grusomhat1> Jowi: what am I looking for again?
<Jowi> grusomhat1, if you're on the live cd and have nvidia card you will only have the standard driver as well. what problem are you experiencing exactly?
<RagingBull> ClinicalMistake: I checked in the synaptic and it appears to be the most up to date
<RagingBull> ClinicalMistake: I'll start there and check again
<RagingBull> ClinicalMistake: It's like it's not even detecting it's plugged in via usb
<joshjosh> how do i see the amount of free space on my system?
<ClinicalMistake> RagingBull:the USB ports arent a problem are they?
<grusomhat1> Jowi: Well when I start it up it's allright but once it loads goes really dark and strange and unreadable. The only way I can see it now is through my tv which plugs straight into the dvi plug
<blind> joshjosh: in terminal? type df -h
<mike1o> priich, actually flex builder is not indispensable for building RIA's
<RagingBull> ClinicalMistake : no
<mikedoty> Do I have to recompile Mplayer in order to use the xvid codec with it, or is there an easier way?  (Some sort of config file?)
<joshjosh> thanks mate
<RagingBull> ClinicalMistake : the usb mouse is working
<eck> blind: it's not mine :-)
<saladin> has anyone come across this error while installing edgy : no common cd-rom drive detected"
<blind> mikedoty: i don't believe so, should just have to install the codec. try installing w32codec(s) (not sure if it has an s, it's in the repos)
<Jowi> grusomhat1, ah. Section "Screen". add this line under DefaultDepth... Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT"
<grusomhat1> Jowi: I would just install it with my tv as a screen and work it out later but it's all streched on my tv because it's widescreen and big
<blind> grusomhat1: im in half the boat you are. i've got my nvidia card displaying GREAT on my TV...
<priich> mike1o,  nah. But you if you're gonna do them in flash then you need a debug version of flash client or it will get pretty nasty. Adobe is working on it though.
<blind> but I can't get it to display on my monitor AND my TV, which is what I want.
<RagingBull> wierd
<RagingBull> can't update from
<RagingBull> update mgr
<kane77> I just heard about quake-like console (yakuake) is there an alternative for gnome?
<ClinicalMistake> RagingBull: Worst case is that you could perhaps check for another 3rd party driver
<grusomhat1> blind: well you're lucky
<tunganet> how do i check what my local ip of my machine is for my router?
<RagingBull> check this error out from the update mgr
<blind> grusomhat1: not really. it's simple to display out on the TV, from what I've added to my xorg. would you like to see it?
<RagingBull> Not al updates can be installed
<Jowi> brb grusomhat1 need to prepare a snack for my hooligan kid
<mojo> eck, Ademan ... i'm gonna have to get that myself.. could be very useful to me as well
<grusomhat1> jowi: ok
<cindrivan1> hello
<RagingBull> Run a distribution upgrade, to install as many updates as possible, This can be caused by an uncomplete upgrade, unofficial software packages or by running a devlopment ver.
<Ademan> mojo: just for the record bin2iso SourceFile.bin DestFile.iso    is the proper usage
<saladin> has anyone come across this error while installing edgy : no common cd-rom drive detected"
<priich> mike1o, if you're curious adobe labs usually has pretty up to date info. (i frequently check in there how project Mars is doing. (PDF in XML))
<Ademan> bin2iso SourceFile.bin is also acceptable, you get SourceFile.iso out of it :-)
<mojo> Ademan: right on... sounds like a winner
<mike1o> priich, what about the eclipse plug-in? it's declared as available for windows and mac only... shouldn't that be cross-platform?
<mike1o> priich, do u have a link for that?
<mojo> Ademan: but not in repositories, huh?  i couldn't find it....
<Ademan> mojo: yeah :-) it segfaults if you pass different args though
<kokobadung007> alow
<kokobadung007> am nu user ubuntu
<Ademan> mojo: nope, it's a single file of c code, and it's not very forgiving
<mojo> Ademan: lol
<priich> mike1o, adobe labs ? http://labs.adobe.com/
<grusomhat1> blind: Umm I will ask to see it a little later once I get this sorted out. What type of tv do you have by the way?
<blind> grusomhat1: http://blindx.net/nvtvoutxorg.txt
<priich> mike1o, http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flex_2_for_Linux
<Ademan> i think it wouldn't be bad as a tiny little library, with a better frontend to it
<mike1o> priich, ok :-)
<blind> I'm just running a little 20" through an S-Video connection
<blind> off a GeForce 5200FX
<grusomhat1> blind: ahh ok. At the moment I have it through my 32" and it's giving me a sore neck looking up at it.
<priich> mike1o, I still prefer java webstart though. Never did get along with ecma/java/action-script and activex always was a pain.
<blind> grusomhat1: what is the problem?
<grusomhat1> It's all streched and off screen
<mike1o> priich, is that adobe also?
<grusomhat1> But I am getting a soar neck because it's right in front of me and up
<grusomhat1> sore*
<blind> grusomhat1: and if you use the mouse to the edge, does it scroll?
<grusomhat1> Nope
<blind> Hm.
<blind> There's an OverScan option.. or something you can put in the xorg. lemme look it up
<priich> mike1o, webstart ? No that is Sun Java.
<grusomhat1> blind: I have problems getting it to display properly in windows aswel so. But I am not so worried about that at the moment as I am  trying to get it displaying through my computer monitor first
<tunganet> what do i type in the terminal to get the same result as typing "ipconfig" in windows?
<blind> grusomhat1: so you want to... get it working on both your TV and monitor at the same time?
<blind> tunganet: ifconfig
<priich> tunganet, ifconfig
<blind> beat you :P
<tunganet> thanks
<priich> heh
<grusomhat1> blind: I want to get it working on my computer monitor by itself. I am just running through the tv because that's the only way to see it at the moment
<blind> oh. well then we do not share a common interest.
<tunganet> um wheni type ifconfig which one is my ip to my router? =\
<blind> i wonder why it wouldn't display out to a monitor, but it does to a TV, though.
<blind> tunganet: are you using a wired or wireless connection?
<tunganet> blind: wired
<blind> most routers use an IP addres starting with 192.168 (at least linksys and netgear do)
<tunganet> inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255
<grusomhat1> blind: I think it must have something to to with the fact that the video card only has dvi plugs so the tv runs alright because it's plugged straight into the dvi. Where as the monitor has to run through a dvi-agp adaptor.
<blind> linksys? :] 
<tunganet> so in this case..255?
<blind> no, 100
<tunganet> oh
<tunganet> okay
<blind> grusomhat1: dvi-agp?
<VII> Is it hard to get tv-out to work on ubuntu?
<blind> dvi-vga, perhaps?
<blind> VII: to work? no.
<grusomhat1> grr I keep getting that mixed up
<blind> to work how you want it? perhaps.
<grusomhat1> Yes VGA*
<blind> ah, okay
<VII> blind, I want it cloned
<blind> VII: me too.
<VII> oh..
<blind> VII: right now it's running on just my TV, my monitor won't turn on except for when I load Quake O_o
<grusomhat1> grusomhat1, ah. Section "Screen". add this line under DefaultDepth... Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT"| Ok I have done that now what?
<Arafangion> blind: Nice.
<blind> I've been googling and googling, and asking here. Haven't received anything here, yet though, and very little googling.
<grusomhat1> oh yeah he said brb nevermind then I will wait
<VII> blind, searched through the ubuntuforum?
<puccio> hello, I was wondering how can I do (and if it is risky) to shorten my / partition and enlarge my /home one. They are one next to each other on the partition table (/, /home, /swap)
<blind> VII: started to, there's so many different lines different people have used.
<grusomhat1> I'm just glad that the internet worked easily otherwise I would be going from windows to linux trying to get this sorted :0
<blind> grusomhat1: after you add that, save the file and CTRL+ALT+Backspace. That restarts X, it'll bring you back to your login screen
<VII> blind, yeh, Im looking around in there, not easy to find what we're looking for
<grusomhat1> Ok
<blind> VII: what card do you have?
<Jowi> grusomhat1, save the file and press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart xorg (I hope that will work on the live cd. I am not sure)
<blind> guess it did, Jowi :P
<VII> blind, geforce 6800 ultra
<luke_> how do I take a snapshot of KDM?
<blind> VII: ah, im on a 5200FX
<Jowi> heh
<blind> luke_: there's many tools you can use to take a screenshot.
<grusomhat_> blind: ok did that now what?
<blind> scrot, import, i know gnome has gnome-screenshot, but i don't know the KDE equivalent.
<luke_> blind, can you name one that will let me take a screenshot of KDM?
<blind> grusomhat_: still not working?
<Jowi> success grusomhat_ ?
<grusomhat_> jowi blind: Nope
<Jowi> grusomhat_, the monitor is connected?
<grusomhat_> It's still all screwed up
<grusomhat_> from the little I can see of it on the monitor the mouse isn't showing up
<Jowi> grusomhat_, yeah but is it the LCD that is connected now or the TV?
<grusomhat_> How can I change the color bit?
<blind> luke_: scrot and import will probably serve your purpose, but they're command line utils, you have to type the destination. example: scrot -d 1 /home/yourname/file.png  # -d 1 = delay, one second.
<linxeh> scribz: on my kde I have "Utilities -> Take Screenshot", but it might be a gnome util I have loaded in
<grusomhat_> Jowi: they are both still connected
<linxeh> scribz: ahh, on Graphics - > KScreenCapture
<Jowi> grusomhat_, that probably won't work very well. how are they both connected?
<grusomhat_> Should I try and unplug the tv and restart xorg?
<luke_> blind, thanks, I'll try it
<ronald> hi... lagi ngapain
<Jowi> grusomhat_, I would.
<grusomhat_> Ok I will give it a shot
<blind> grusomhat_: both the TV and the monitor are off the same card, correct?
<linxeh> where on earth did I get scribz from :o
<Jowi> grusomhat_, they have different refresh rates probably.
<blind> linxeh: i was wondering that myself.
<linxeh> I meant Luke I think :)
<linxeh> I'm still half asleep! :)
<Huffalump> Is there a way to re-initialize by sound card?  Normally it works just fine, of course.  But every once in a blue moon (like now) when I boot up... there's just no sound.
<Joshoo1> If I use iwconfig to enter in my ESSID and KEY, how do I know it will save those after I reboot my computer?
<blind> Joshoo1: you try it and find out? /shrug
<Joshoo1> And if it doesn't, how can I make it?
<Jowi> Huffalump, you can try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Huffalump> In Windows, just for example, I could find the hardware listed under Devices, then deactivate/reactivate (basically re-initializing) it.  And then it should be working....
<Huffalump> Jowi, let me try that.
<linxeh> Huffalump: you have this problem in Windows too ?
<grusomhat_> blind, Jowi: still no lucj
<blind> Darn, grusomhat_
<grusomhat_> Where is the monitor settings?
<lisapc> where can I get the latest Kbuntu torrent please?
<linxeh> lisapc: www.kubuntu.org ?
<Huffalump> linxeh - No, never a problem in Windows.  Just an example of how to go about fixing it there.... an analogy
<linxeh> Huffalump: k
<lisapc> linxeh im asking
<linxeh> lisapc: and I'm telling
<Frogzoo> Joshoo1: it won't - you need to set them up in /etc/network/interfaces I think
<Askar> How do I know if I have a 3d accelerated card?
<blind> oooh, i know this one.
<blind> it
<lisapc> is this the latest kbuntu?  [   ]  feisty-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Huffalump> Jowi - there were no errors during the restart, but the sound does not work
<linxeh> lisapc: if you want the beta version
<grusomhat_> blind: Is there anywhere I can make sure it's set to 32 bit?
<Jowi> grusomhat_, how are the screens connected? to the same video card or svideo or what exactly...?
<linxeh> well it isnt even beta
<blind> uh... g... something.. you have to grep something, Askar, but i don't remember what..
<saladin> has anyone come across this error while installing edgy : no common cd-rom drive detected"
<lisapc> linxeh is this latets?  Download Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) ?
<Joshoo1> Frogzoo: Was that to me?
<linxeh> lisapc: the latest fully supported version is Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - if you want a version that will be supported for another 2 years you are best off installing 6.06
<Frogzoo> Joshoo1: if it starts with 'Joshoo1' - what do you think?
<grusomhat_> Jowi: they are connected to the same video card. The tv is plugged directly in the second Dvi plug with a DVI-HDMI cable and the monitor is plugged into the first DVI plug with a DVI-VGA adaptor
<blind> and don't even think of upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 if you have things installed that aren't in the repos. whooowee that was fun.
<Joshoo1> Frogzoo: That you typed Josh and hit tab
<Joshoo1> Frogzoo: cause I think you answered my question about the network card remembering my ESSID and KEY
<z9999> We're trying to get Ubuntu 6.06 to play all the various audio/video files we have and have succeeded in getting Totem to play some and VLC to play some but have others that neither can play and get an error that we are missing the required codec. What we would like to know is where are the codecs installed in Ubuntu? And is there an easy way to install a missing codec when we determine one...
<z9999> ...is needed?
<blind> grusomhat_: tried switching em?
<Jowi> grusomhat_, hmmm. and you get picture on both screens but distorted?
<Joshoo1> Frogzoo: And I didn't see Joshoo1 typing
<blind> z9999: mplayer & w32codecs
<Huffalump> If I were to reboot Ubuntu, then I 'know' the sound would come back (as I've solved it that way in the past)
<Jowi> !codecs | z9999
<ubotu> z9999: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grusomhat_> Yeah the picture on the monitor is incredibly dark and unreadable.
<blind>  apt-get install those and you should be able to run anything through mplayer.
<grusomhat_> blind: what was that link you posted earlier?
<grusomhat_> I think I might have an idea
<blind> grusomhat_: http://blindx.net/nvtvoutxorg.txt
<Huffalump> blind - I had a .bin file that mplayer wouldn't play but VLC would
<Jowi> grusomhat_, and you can't adjust the gamma/brightness/contrast on the monitor itself?
<olivia> hello all
<blind> Huffalump: that's the magic of the word should? :P
<Huffalump> heh
<z9999> blind: Is mpllayer another player we have to install? And someone told us 2 days ago that we can't add w32codecs, and if we can how do we find them and install them?
<olivia> i am on an imac and there are no alt-keys. how can i map the apple-keys to the alt-keys?
<grusomhat_> blind: what's the Viewport 0 0?
<Frogzoo> Joshooa: google 'essid /etc/network/interfaces'
<blind> grusomhat_: something i saw somewhere. hasn't seemed to change anything.
<grusomhat_> Jowi: I can but it doesn't make a difference
<grusomhat_> blind: ok
<blind> z9999: mplayer is another player, and w32codecs should be in the repos... uh maybe multiverse/universe.
<mikedoty> I'm completely lost.  I tried to install the gxine player, but it resists.  I do:  sudo apt-get install gxine.  It replies:   gxine: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.2-5) but it is not going to be installed
<mikedoty> openmotif: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6-10) but it is not installable
<mikedoty> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<blind> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<grusomhat_> Jowi: It displays all right at the first screen. That is the screen that ask if you wish to install ubuntu
<blind> ahh, it's in seveas' repos
<Joshooa> Frogzoo: Thanks
<Jowi> grusomhat_, strange. I have no clue.
<grusomhat_> Jowi: and the loading screen displays alright but as soon as it loads the main bit it stuffs up
<z9999> blind: OK, we'll look again. We're running Dapper (6.06) if that matters.
<Huffalump> olivia - I found what looks to be the answer here: http://muffinresearch.co.uk/archives/2006/08/13/running-ubuntu-under-parallels-desktop-for-mac/
<Jowi> grusomhat_, ah. might be a driver problem then...
<lisapc> error not authorised <-- I get this when trying to download things. why i get that?
<Huffalump> lisapc - My guess would be that your usertype doesn't have permission to download.
<grusomhat_> Jowi: is that fixable before I have actually installed ubuntu?
<omeil> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pavels> #ubuntu-cz
<mikedoty> Why won't it install the gxine player?
<Jowi> grusomhat_, I don't know. I only used the live cd to install. always got resolutions sorted out after install
<blind> grusomhat_: if it is a driver issue, then it is fixable after you install ubuntu. you just install the binary drivers.
<Huffalump> mikedoty - it will.  What, more specifically, is happening?
<blind> Huffalump: gives him a dependancy error on xlib6g
<mikedoty> I wish I could be more specific, but that's all that I can see.  I run the apt-get install gxine, and it fails and says it ... doesn't have those dependencies or whatnot.
<blind> he pasted some stuff. ^^ up there
<mikedoty> That's about the extent of its reposne
<Huffalump> ah...
<Huffalump> Try to run the .deb for xlib6g first?
<grusomhat_> Jowi: Ok I will do my best to install it with my tv as the monitor. Hopefully I will be able to see everything
<blind> Huffalump: i was thinking of saying that, but why would't it be in the repos if it was required for gxine?
<daya> what is alternative commnad for wget to download
<mikedoty> What is the xlib6g called?  xlib6g shows no matches in the repos, but xlib shows a whole bunch.  I wouldn't know which way to turn
<blind> daya: i don't understand.
<grusomhat_> Ok people wish me luck lol.
<Huffalump> blind - It would seem so.  And I'm no rocket scientist, but usually get things to work without resorting to hacks.
<blind> mikedoty: you may have to google it and find it somewhere to download.
<Jowi> grusomhat_, and what blind suggested to switch the two screens does not help either?
<daya> blind, I mean is there any tool like wget to download
<Huffalump> mikedoty - What version of Ubuntu?  Are you i386 or amd64 or PPC?
<grusomhat_> Be back on later with results.  Jowi: Nope
<mikedoty> I just want xvid to work with mplayer / totem / w/e.  It is so much trouble :(
<mikedoty> Hm
<mikedoty> 6.10 I believe
<mikedoty> 386
<blind> daya: do you not like wget? im not sure what else there is
<Huffalump> ok
<Huffalump> mikedoty - Have you installed VLC?
<Huffalump> it plays xvid no problem
<mikedoty> Yeah, I have VLC, and it plays, but I have one that's in "HD" or some such thing
<blind> mikedoty: if you just install the w32codecs (it's in seveas' repos) you can run pretty much anything through mplayer
<Huffalump> w00t
<NotchNick> if you repartition an ntfs filesystem will it harm the files?
<mikedoty> ANd it plays ... er, "plays' very choppily
<Huffalump> oh, well HD... that's encrypted.
<Huffalump> DRM is not your friend.
<rnalexander> I'm running a django install on Ubuntu, but I need to have something to send out the mail notifications, for some reason James (the apache mail server) is failing on me (aborted, core dumped) does anyone know of a simple mailsend server I can run on ubuntu (really, it's not for spamming, it's for sending notifications.)
<blind> NotchNick: if you do it on linux, possibly.
<NotchNick> blind: possibly?
<blind> yes.
<mikedoty> Well, I don't think it's encrypted content
<mikedoty> It does play, I can see it
<mikedoty> It just doesn't perform well
<mikedoty> Where is seveas' repo?
<blind> mikedoty: do you have the w32codecs installed?
<blind> oh
<blind> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mikedoty> No... I search apt-cache but didn't see it last time
<blind> you're gonna have to add his repo to your sources.list or download the deb from the repo, if you do enough clicking :P
<blind> make sure if you grab a mirror you grab a full one, because there are some that only have certain things.
<mikedoty> How can I add the repo to my source list?
<blind> one second.
<blind> if you go to that link, at the bottom it lists things like "deb http://seveas.ubuntu.....' you wanna copy those two lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list (you need to be sudo to edit that file)
<blind> just make sure you take out the space where that globe may be, that'
<blind> s part of the html, shouldn't be in your sources.list
<Ademan> is there any way to recover files you've deleted (and you've emptied the trash)  i'm pretty sure they shouldn't have been overwritten
<olivia> Huffalump, thank you
<Ademan> that *.bin *.cue pair i had to "copy" over samba to my laptop with a cd burner, and apparently it "moved" instead of copy, and then i deleted it on my laptop... :-/
<blind> Ademan: AH! that bites,
<Huffalump> olivia - glad it worked!
<Ademan> i know
<Ademan> bugs me to no end
<Huffalump> mikedoty - bookmark this just in case - http://ubuntu-tutorials.blogspot.com/2007/02/install-and-enable-dvd-playback-and.html
<Ademan> i coulda sworn nautilus defaults to "copy" when it's between different partitions and drives... i would have thought samba would have behaved the same wayu
<yogafart> can anyone suggest a IDE?
<Ademan> way* even
<Ademan> yogafart: what language?
<Huffalump> yeah
<yogafart> C/C++
<Ademan> kdevelop, anjuta
<Huffalump> Watch out for the "vi" crowd
<olivia> Huffalump, no, it didn't yet, but it leads me to the right direction
<Ademan> actually i love vim, i think it's worth learning, i know i hated it for about a year, but i find myself typing vim commands in gedit now
<Ademan> yogafart: i reccomend kdevelop as imho anjuta is broken
<joe4444> has anyone successfully installed drivers for an ATI video card and/or configured dual monitors?
<Ademan> joe4444: i couldn't even get the drivers to work at all...
<priich> aint nothing wrong with vim but it might not be a RAD IDE.
<mikedoty> I thought I had properly modified sources.list in /etc/apt/, but "apt-cache search w32codec" still doesn't turn up a result
<yogafart> can kdevelop link gnome library?
<mikedoty> Do I ineed some extra param / different command to search the seveas repo?
<joe4444> i couldn't verify that the drivers were recognized as ATI (said Mesa), but i got my full resolution... the 2 displays just mirror each other instead of extending the desktop =/
<Ademan> yogafart: yeah, if you're doing GNOME gui development anjuta might be nice though, since it integrates (poorly though) with glade, the gtk+ interface builder
<Ademan> anjuta has always been super unstable for me, but you might have better luck
<Ademan> try both though
<blind> mikedoty: yeah, sorry
<blind> mikedoty: after you save the file, sudo apt-get update
<mikedoty> Oh, ok
<Ademan> monodevelop is REALLY nice, but no c/c++ support just yet...
<joe4444> Ademan, so what do you do, just live with a crappy resolution?
<olivia> Huffalump, when you run xev and you press the right alt-key, what keysymbol does it give you?
<Ademan> joe4444: i bought a budget nvidia card :-)
<joe4444> heh, i think i may have to do the same
<joe4444> any chance you've got dual displays?
<Ademan> nope, but i've done it TV+normal display
<Ademan> i'm not doing it currently though
<joe4444> that seems to be almost as much of a pain as ATI drivers based on the forums i'm reading
<blind> joe4444: i used to on a GeForce 5200FX
<Ademan> joe4444: well xorg.conf is the devil, but once you get used to it it's not so terrible
<blind> Ademan: you've done tv+monitor on an nvidia card? can you help me? :[
<mikedoty> apt-get update seemed to 404 on the seveas stuff, either I did somethign wrong or that mirror is bad
<Ademan> once i started feeling comfortable in xorg.conf i knew i was in deep :-p
<Ademan> blind: i can try :-)
<blind> mikedoty: a 404? probably the mirror is bad.
<Ademan> what seems to be the problem
<blind> Ademan: im trying to do tv+monitor.
<blind> it's only working on my monitor.
<blind> errrr
<blind> TV
<joe4444> i don't want to get comfortable with xorg.conf.... i just want this switch from XP to ubuntu to be worthwhile
<Ademan> joe4444: you should be able to copy and paste most of the required xorg.conf parts
<joe4444> i can't turn back now!
<Ademan> (from tutorials and whatnot)
<Ademan> blind: xorg.conf paste?
<blind> ignorance is bliss, eh, joe4444? If it works, I don't care how it works, just that it does? :P
<blind> Ademan: http://blindx.net/nvtvoutxorg.txt
<mikedoty> 404 on the second mirror also.  Am I doing something wrong?  I added this to the end of sources.list: deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections \n deb-src http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections
<joe4444> Ademan, i've tried that once, but i don't know if i started from a bad config b/c at first i tried a few different things just to get the ATI drivers working
<Yalopa> hi
<joe4444> i just reinstalled xubuntu, so i'm going to try it again and hopefully be able to revert to the original config without a fresh install =/
<blind> mikedoty: you put a line break, and not actually \n, correct?
<doza> hello
<Yalopa> firt time install here
<mikedoty> right, didn't want to spam the chat more than I am
<doza> yes
<blind> k, just making sure.
<_Jaak_> how do i get the gnome-bluetooth tray icon?
<Ademan> blind: in my experience you have to duplicate the device/screen/monitor sections (yeah xorg.conf is the devil)
<blind> have you done the gpg steps on the page?
<doza> wat is going on
<mikedoty> No...
<Yalopa> is there some kind of YAST tool in ubuntu?
<blind> Ademan: duplicate? like, copy and paste so there's two of them?
<Ademan> one set of device/screen/monitor for tv, one for your normal monitor
<mikedoty> Oh
<Ademan> blind: yeah except you'll probably change the refresh rate on the monitor, and probably resolution in the screen section to reflect the different outputs
<mikedoty> Clearly I have no RTFM completely
<mikedoty> Let me read a moment and if I still fail I'll bug some more ;)
<Yalopa> some kind of general console based config and management tool
<blind> Ademan: there is one thing though... when i load Quake III, it turns my monitor on, and i see it on both displays. when i close it, my monitor kicks back off.
<Ademan> Yalopa: apt-get instead of yast (system->administration->synaptic package manager)
<Ademan> Yalopa: oh command line? that'd be apt-get
<doza> where can one find an affordable pc
<livingdaylight> why am i being told to upgrade distro? I am already in the latest release - Edgy Eft
<blind> dell, doza.
<ekul`> !login
<Ademan> blind: why don't you try duplicating the sections, that could be a bug in the nvidia drivers
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Ademan> as far as i know it's not supposed to do that :-)
<blind> true. i'll give it a try
<ekul`> I installed kubuntu-desktop but now my loading screen is kubuntu, how do i make it say ubuntu instead?
<blind> lemme put my bass down...
<mikedoty> Ok.  list_of_sections did seem kind of out of place.  Should I just use all sections, or do I have a reason to not want to use all sections perhaps?
<thoreauputic> can someone hightlight my nick? Just testing irssi config here...
<thoreauputic> *highlight
<Ademan> thoreauputic:
<thoreauputic> thanks :)
<Ademan> np
<Yalopa> hmm clearly I need an internet connection on the box
<Ademan> Yalopa: some of the software is on the install cd
<Ademan> but yeah an internet connection would be best
<olivia> hello everyone. can anybody on x86 make a little test for me? run 'xev' in a terminal and then press the right alt-key. what keysymbol does it have? i want to map my apple-key to it, but i don't know it's exact name
<livingdaylight> Can anyone tell me why my updater is telling me to upgrade distro?
<joe4444> ekul`, you could install the entire ubuntu-desktop package
<mikedoty> Arrr.  Ok, I see w32codecs now.  I get the xlib6g error still though.  Maybe that's on this seveas repo, I'll search for it
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mikedoty> No, that was the one I have to google for I guess
<blind> Ademan: should i keep all the stuff under my Device for "Second Monitor" ?
<Ninjai> hello....if i installed dual boot 2 linux systems for example ubuntu + slax...and i booted ubuntu...my question is: if i did chroot /mnt/sda2 which is slax partition....all programs are installed under slax will work for me with that ?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot : edgy eft
<Ademan> blind: i don't see why not, it should all be compatible
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, and you got a "New Version Available" button on your update manager?
<kyja> why don't I have multiple instances of sounds ? example: play game and cant listen to mp3 collection at same time.
<kane77> is there any uml program for ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot : noits just saying i can't install all updates. That i would have to upgrade distro
<Askar> How do I do to update my edgy eft installation to feisty?
<blind> k, restarting X, wish me luck
<fulllefty> hello everyone, can anyone tell me howto setting an XGL or AIGLX on SiS305,I'm using Dapper Drake?
<Ademan> kane77: several, dia for one
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, got an unofficial/non-standard repositories enabled?
<Ademan> kane77: umbrello also
<Ademan> blind: hrm i'm looking a little closer at your xorg.conf, and i noticed your ConnectedMonitor option, is it supposed to have two options?
<livingdaylight> Madpilot : i see...maybe
<Ademan> i've honestly never seen that option before
<blind> Ademan: no luck
<mikedoty> olivia, I get keycode 113, but you wanted keysymbol, I don't see that.  THough I've established a tendenc to overlook the obvious
<Ademan> hrm, paste of the new one?
<blind> and yeah, thats the way i copy and pasted it >_>
<Ademan> interesting, i'd never seen that
<mikedoty> (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), maybe?
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, reset your sources.list to official repos only. "cannot update all packages" seems to be apt-get's why of saying, "I'm confused..."
<blind> Ademan: http://blindcam.sytes.net/xorg.conf.gah
<Ademan> blind: you might try setting it up without xinerama first, then if that works it's just a matter of enabling Xinerama in your serverlayout
<blind> Ademan: i don't want xinerama at all, i don't think. i just want the two screens to be the same thing.
<Madpilot> livingdaylight, 'way of saying', not 'why...'
<Ademan> blind: oh yeah, xinerama would make it like an "extended" version if that makes any sense, like one next to the other
<livingdaylight> Madpilot : ok, thx
<blind> yeah, i've done that before. i just want them to display the same thing.
<joe4444> Ademan, that's what i want... do that for me?  =)
<blind> TV for when i wanna lay in bed with my wireless keyboard >_>
<joe4444> blind, i'll trade ya... mine mirrors quite well
<mike1o> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blind> joe4444: in a heartbeat.
<Ademan> couple things, when you duplicate the device sections, you need to give it a different name :-)
<blind> joe4444: actually.. why don't you gimme your xorg? >_>
<Ademan> and second of all under device you should have "Screen 0" and "Screen 1"     in your first and second device sections
<joe4444> default =)
<Ademan> blind: i'm mauling your xorg.conf, you backed up the original... right? lol
<blind> of course.
<Ademan> dual head has always been kinda trial and error for me
<Ademan> but i always win in the end lol
<blind> eh, irssi's in screen, and that's the most painful thing to restart, so we're good.
<blind> i can restart X all I want and irssi won't die :P
<Ademan> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=517207  blind, shows "basically" how it should look, at least regarding duplicating the sections
<joe4444> why oh why does apt-get have to tease me so... drops down to 2m remaining then jumps back up to 15m =(
<Ademan> also the serverlayout at the bottom
<Ademan> joe4444: you know they're trying to figure out a way to make apt-get p2p :-)
<joe4444> cool
<gxr1> hi can i ask a question?
<mikedoty> How do I install this xlib6g thing?
<yomm> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<mikedoty> I downloaded a .deb file, xlib6g......deb
<Ademan> bitchx as well
<kyja> how can you make alsa multi threaded? so more than 1 application can use it
<Ademan> !ask | grx1
<ubotu> grx1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kyja> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ademan> kyja: alsa shouldn't have a problem with multiple programs, is it possible the program in question is oss?
<Ademan> what program in particular?
<mikedoty> Heh, newlinuxuser.com to the rescue.  Sad that i still need this 5 or 6 months into ubuntu
<gxr1> k... i;m going to install ubuntu on an external hard disk ... where should i install the GRUB on  - the external hdd or internal hdd?
<kyja> Ademan, any program. say I play a game but cant listen to mp3's
<kaso> A slightly non-ubuntu question here, but perhaps someone knows where i can look for infomation, when im writing apps with like java or something similar, how do i make it output colored console text in println() on linux?
<Ademan> kyja: what games though? like doom 3 is oss
<Ademan> kaso: i dunno if it exists in java, but ncurses helps with that sort of thing in c
<Ademan> there's also a way to do it with like %COLOR or something, lemme grab a link
<kaso> thank you
<kyja> Ademan, no. say I play pingus and amerock or movie player wont work or useing java to play a game other things wont work
<mikedoty> I enter:  sudo apt-get install xlib6g-dev_4.1.0-16woody7_all.deb
<mikedoty> It replies:  Couldn't find package xlib6g-dev_4.1.0-16woody7_all.deb
<mikedoty> But ... that's the darned freakin file I told it to use!  What am I doing wrongly?
<Ademan> try launching pingus by aoss pingus, see if it works then
<ungulation> hi all, sorry to butt-in like this... I have a networking problem, firefox can connect to the internet just fine, but i can not ping anything other than localhost and i can't ssh to another box
<kyja> Ademan, ok thx
<mikedoty> Oh, that was just talking about package manager.  That wasn't how to isntall a *.deb file
<Ademan> aoss has a nasty habbit of crashing applications when they exit though, so be warned
<mikedoty> How do I install a .deb file?
<ungulation> if anyone has any ideas of what might be wrong i'd really appreciate your help
<Ninjai> if i installed for example ubuntu + slax dual boot....and i am right now in ubuntu and doing: chroot /mnt/sda2 for example which stands for slax partition... what things will work and which wont work ??
<Ninjai> all commandline programs will work except the gui ones ?
<joe4444> mikedoty, double-click
<joe4444> or (i think) dpkg -i filename.deb
<Ademan> joe4444: yeah that's it
<Ademan> blind: hows the dual head comming? have i just ruined you? :-p
<gxr1> has anyone here installed ubuntu on an external HDD?
<joe4444> w00t, CentOS user helping out ubuntu ppl =)
<Ademan> kaso: http://www.developer.com/open/article.php/631241 shows how to print colored text as well
<z9999> Trying to install w32codecs, but am unable to find where to retrieve it. Anyone capable of giving explicit instructions on how to accomplish this? We have tried following instructions from several forums to no avail, adding repositories, using apt-get, etc and would just like to complete this and be done.
<kaso> thanks alot for that Ademan
<WorkerII> I need help getting hsql running.
<Ademan> isn't w32codecs in seveas?
<mikedoty> That is what I have just been trying to do :P
<mikedoty> w32codecs is 100% definitely in seveas
<mikedoty> You just append a couple lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikedoty> deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas all
<mikedoty> deb-src http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas all
<Ademan> i assume you've done an apt-get update right z9999?
<mikedoty> Then run "sudo apt-get update" in terminal
<mikedoty> Then you have access to seveas
<z9999> Assuming all the w32 responses are related to my question, we are running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, not edgy.
<Ademan> z9999: you should be able to replace edgy-seveas with dapper-seveas
<Ademan> *should*
<Ademan> iirc seveas didn't exist for one release, i'm pretty sure it wasn't dapper though
<bahr> Hi, I just switched my locale from the standard UTF8 to en_DK ISO-8859-1. I have an svn repository I want to update, and that works fine, but everytime I do an update i get this: svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<Ademan> blind: how'd it go?
<bahr> svn: warning: environment variable LANG is en_DK ISO-8859-1
<bahr> svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct
<mikedoty> Sorry.  I was just trying to help.  I fumble aroundn with this pretty poorly
<bahr> can somebody help me with that?
<blind> Okay, well, I forgot to change the Screen name in my server layout
<Libere> Issues with sound on a Vaio rb64g.  Running dapper drake, Card: HDA Intel Chip: SigmaTel STAC7661.  The volume works, but it's very low and very low quality.  Have tried both alsa 1.0.13 and 1.0.14rc3, same result.  Everything I've found online refers to a setting in the gnome volume manager called external amplifier, but I don't have that option.  Any ideas?
<blind> and i needed a reboot because none of my function keys were working (CTRL+ALT+F1 = nothing)
<Libere> (It sounds fine in windows)
<Ademan> blind: :-/ well i think i'm off to bed, but best of luck, i hope i've been some sort of help lol
<blind> just fixed my xorg, gonna just gotta start gdm up.
<Ademan> if you need me to stick around for a couple more minutes i think i can
<Ademan> though i'm not sure how much help i'm really being lol
<blind> Ademan: nah man, go to bed, i appreciate the help :P
<Ademan> np, hey i tried haha, night
<ungulation> any ideas why i can't ping anything even though I am able to access websites in firefox?
<dues> Hey, i have just experienced a most unusual bug... Compiled a small C file, made a few changes, recompiled and ran, and it displays some of the old output (printf strings), along with some of the new values... These don't even *exist* in the binary (And i've checked by copying to another server + running). Seems to be some weird caching bug - anyone have a clue?
<mikedoty> Ok, thanks to joe4444 I managed to double click and install my .deb file -- let's see if I can remember that simple trick next time -- and apt-get is install w32codecs.  Hopefully this will finally allow me to run xvid files in mplayer/totem/w/e
<saladin> has anyone come across this error while installing edgy : no common cd-rom drive detected"
<WorkerII> I need help getting hsql running.  I installed the package .. but it doesn't run even if I do /etc/init.d/hsqldb-server start
<mikedoty> f@#$
<WorkerII> at least not for very long.
<crimsun> xNinja: anyhow, it depends on a number of factors. The basic bits are important, namely Linux, klibc, udev, libc6.
<WorkerII> Is anyone here able to help at all?
<blind> Ademan: lmfao, exact opposite problem now. :P
<mikedoty> The darned program still gives me the "can't play this file" error
<WorkerII> blind: ha ha ha ha ha
<blind> it's weird. in just the tty's, they both work. in X, only my monitor.
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blind> i don't get it :P
<mikedoty> But now I can install gxine, maybe that will quench my desire for video playing
<Ademan> blind: fun haha, but yeah, it's 2:30 am over here and i've got glorified highschool (junior college) tomorow lol
<xNinja> crimsun humm let me finish installing ubuntu and tellu the results
<blind> It's 5:30 over here. and i have work... :[
<Yalopa> 11,30 :p
<xNinja> 1:24pm
<ekul`> !desktop
<WorkerII> I need help getting hsql running.  I installed the package .. but it doesn't run even if I do /etc/init.d/hsqldb-server start (at least not for very long).  I have the 610 ubuntu .. (even though a bug on the CD makes it claim to be 606)
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<z9999> Ademan: We're making the necessary changes to sources.list and will try again.
<Ademan> hey actually before i go, does anyone know if there's a graphical frontend to autoconf/automake files?   like so i could drag and drop files into a little window and they'd get added to the target, etc
<hang3r> Can anyone tell me how to change the software update options, or at least the interval at which it checks. Because it seems to have stopped automatically checking for updates.
* mikedoty celebrates the greatness and grandeur of gxine, a video player that can actually play the videos I want to watch
<saladin> i am getting this error while tring to install edgy: " no common cd-rom drive detected"
<blind> hey joe4444 can i see your xorg? I know you said it was the default, but I'd like to take a look.
<Ademan> since when are window managers (aside from gnome kde and xfce) desktop environments?
<joe4444> k just a sec...
* mikedoty seriously contemplates removing as many traces as he can bumbleheadedly figure out how to remove of the totem / mplayer thing
<blind> they aren't ;x
<Ademan> first time i've seen ubotu be wrong :-)
<blind> Computers can't be wrong. ;x
<Ademan> the people who set that factiod were though :-)
<blind> I won't go that far >_>
<blind> lol
<blind> hey Ademan one last thing before you go?
<Ademan> sure, i keep saying i'm gonna go to sleep but i'm not anyways lol
<blind> lol. in my ServerLayout section, only one of my screens is defined.. that's probably why it's not displaying on both, eh?
<joe4444> blind, http://dpaste.com/6601/
<Libere> Issues with sound on a Vaio rb64g. Running dapper drake, Card: HDA Intel Chip: SigmaTel STAC7661. The volume works, but it's very low and very low quality. Have tried both alsa 1.0.13 and 1.0.14rc3, same result. Everything I've found online refers to a setting in the gnome volume manager called external amplifier, but I don't have that option. Any ideas?
<blind> thank you, joe4444
<Ademan> blind: i wouldn't be suprised :-)
<Errpast1> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I am running.
<CyBeRFiN> hello
<eider> Got sound working. Thanks for references given earlier.
<blind> Ademan: how should i set both? Screen "Screen0" "Screen1" --or both on separate lines?
<aarohi> how do i copy files from one remote location to another remote directory on the same server using gedit?
<aarohi> there seems to be no option
<Ademan> blind: separate lines is how i've seen it
<aarohi> err.. gftp
<aarohi> not gedit
<CyBeRFiN> could anyone tell me if ubuntu will run ok on a p3 500mhz 64mb ram laptop?
<mikedoty> Thank you blind, Huffalump and joe4444 for your help in getting the seveas repository set up, the .deb file installed, and the w32codec installed.  I couldn't have done any of this without your help :)
<blind> mikedoty: it's working? :D
<joe4444> np
<erUSUL> Libere: have you checked in edit>preferences? maybe the option youe looking for it's just disabled there
<Ademan> and you can do all this "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1" crap, if you want, but you wanted them both in the same place right?
<aarohi> how do i copy files from one remote location to another remote directory on the same server using gftp?
<erUSUL> !sound > Libere
<ungulation> cyberfin: you might want to try xubuntu instead, its not as resource intensive
<CyBeRFiN> cool thnx
<lesshaste> I just installed the thunderbird  lightning extension but... err... where is  it? I mean I can't see how to start it ??
<blind> aarohi: try reading up on gftp
<mikedoty> Yep, not in totem -- it doesn't work still -- but gxine plays the files pretty nicely.  :)
<Errpast1> CyBeRFiN, I agree.  64mb sounds a little low
<blind> mikedoty: i could never get anything to play in totem.
<blind> mikedoty: but I'm glad you got it to work :D
<Ademan> totem is terrible, use vlc or mplayer
<Errpast1> blind, I had trouble with totem too
<z9999> Ademan: Gettin a 404 error when running apt-get update on "deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-saveas all" and the deb-src one as well.
<Errpast1> Ademan, thanks for mplayer suggestion.  I'll try it
<Ademan> z9999: gimme one second
<blind> z9999: have you done the gpg keys ?
<ekul`> !effects
<Ademan> shouldn't give a 404 for that though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<blind> Shouldn't, but mikedoty got the same thing.
<Ademan> wierd
<Ademan> maybe the mirror is down?
<ekul`> whats that program to do window effects like dissolve?
<blind> mikedoty: did your 404 on seveas' repos fix when you did the gpg?
<joe4444> Ademan, did you ever try Envy to install ATI drivers?
<aarohi> blind, do you have any idea?
<ekul`> Envy == the bomb
<Ademan> joe4444: naw, i gave up on my ati card long before i found out about envy
<joe4444> ekul`, you have a Radeon or Nvidia?
<Ademan> actually, i might have seen it back when it only supported nvidia
<ekul`> Nvidia
<blind> aarohi: i deal with command line ftp, prolly as simple as right click > copy, go to the new dir, right click > paste
<luke_> how do I run KDM with Xephyr??
<mikedoty> blind, yes, the mirror worked once I actually read the complete instructions and changed "list_of_sections" to "all" ;)
<riaal> Im trying to change my booting screen resolution. But I can't find it in: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Libere> erUSUL: Yeah, checked that, not listed.
<Errpast1> I'm using Evolution to connect to my email at work (exchange/imap).  It often freezes
<z9999> blind: haven't added any gpg keys as we don't know them.
<aarohi> blind, problem is, there IS no copy, cut, or paste
<Errpast1> Any better mail clients, or suggestions on getting evolution to work?
<Ademan> !seveas | z9999
<ubotu> z9999: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<aarohi> blind, could you direct me to the command line way of doing things?
<aarohi> is there a package i should install for that?
<luke_> !Zephyr
<Ademan> it has a whole list of mirrors, one of them's gotta work :-)
<blind> no. it comes built in.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zephyr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> just ftp yourserver
<aarohi> after that? the cp, mv commands?
<blind> yeah
<luke_> !Xnest
<aarohi> k
<WorkerII> I need help getting hsql running.  I installed the package .. but it doesn't run even if I do /etc/init.d/hsqldb-server start (at least not for very long).  I have the 610 ubuntu .. (even though a bug on the CD makes it claim to be 606)
<aarohi> thanks
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Libere> I've tried just about every google solution I can find.  Still, awful sound.
<riaal> Im trying to change my booting screen resolution. But I can't find it in: /boot/grub/menu.lst.. anyone?
<Ademan> blind: i've actually wondered about that to, how do you differentiate between files on the remove server and local ones?
<Ademan> riaal: the loading screen stuff? that should be usplash
<slak> nice
<ekul`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<blind> Ademan: remote comes first.
<blind> errr, local comes first.
<blind> im a little tired :|
<luke_> is there a way to take a screenshot of KDM using import or scrot?
<blind> luke_: yes.
<Ademan> so you can only move them one way or what?
<blind> Ademan: nah, you can move them anyway you'd like.
<luke_> blind, can you give me the command?
<riaal> Ademan, yeh, but how to change the resolutuin?
<Libere> I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto to no avail.
<Ademan> riaal: search for usplash on your system there should be a file like usplash.conf or something, it might be tucked away somewhere
<blind> Ademan: it depends. if you're using "get" to take files, remote comes first. put, to put files, local comes first.
<Ademan> riaal: and you'll have to update usplash afterwards, forgot the command though
<blind> Ademan: like get index.html /home/me/Desktop/index.html
<Ademan> blind: now i remember why i use nautilus for everything :-)
<blind> Ademan: I use nautilus for very little :)
<riaal> Ademan, found it, thanks
<Ademan> everyones getting really excited over Thunar though... i might try it, i thought i had it on my xubuntu box though
<blind> thunar is lame, imo.
<Ademan> riaal: after you change it you'll have to update usplash with some command, lemme see if i can dig it up
<joe4444> blind, anything helpful in my xorg.conf ?
<blind> thunar would crash my whole comp anytime i tried to run it froma  command line.
<riaal> Ademan, oh... thanks
<Ademan> riaal: ah yes initramfs
<blind> joe4444: not particularly. are both your displays running off of one output?
<joe4444> ?
<rpc> is it possible to build a bridge using eth0:1 or aliasing won't work for that?
<blind> how many plugs do you have on your video card?
<riaal> Ademan, cheers
<joe4444> my video card has VGA and DVI, so one monitor on each
<blind> hrm. weird.
<Ademan> riaal: not quite, i think it needs some options :-) don't you just love how complicated some things are?
<luke_> how hard can it be to take a screenshot of KDM, can someone tell me how, please??
<blind> and X runs fine on both at the same time?
<Errpast1> I want a dual head setup, and have a machine with a video card on the motherboard, AND a separate video card.
<riaal> Ademan, I really do =) spent 8h trying to get my wireless to work yesterday ;)
<blind> luke_: i told you when you were here before. scrot /home/yourname/filename
<Errpast1> Can I get dual head to work like this, or do I need a second non mother board video card?
<aarohi> blind, cp and mv commands don't work.
<blind> and then you'll hear a system beep, and the file will be there.
<joe4444> the DVI display is a little blurry, but probably b/c it defaults to 1280x768 when the LCDs are native 1440x900
<aarohi> on ftp that is
<luke_> blind: that says it can't connect to X server
<blind> aarohi: sorry, it's ren for rename. and it works cross-directory. ren this /over/here/that
<Libere> Issues with sound on a Vaio rb64g.  Running dapper drake, (onboard) Card: HDA Intel Chip: SigmaTel STAC7661.  The volume works, but it's very low and very low quality.  Have tried both alsa 1.0.13 and 1.0.14rc3, same result.  Everything I've found online refers to a setting in the gnome volume manager called external amplifier, but I don't have that option.  Any ideas?  I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHow
<Libere> avail. I've tried every solution I could google, and the sound works... it just sounds terrible.
<riaal> Ademan, foud it, sudo update-initramfs -u
<Ademan> riaal: terrible, wireless is hit or miss on linux, i've dealt with 4 boxes i didn't have to do ANYTHING to, they just worked out of the box, but i always hear about people who can't get it to work no matte what, etc
<blind> luke_: uh... weird.
<aarohi> blind, so that is.. ren <old files> /dir/newnames?
<Ademan> riaal: nice, you beat me haha
<aarohi> if there are multiple files
<Ademan> now i think i'm gonna FINALLY go to sleep
<Ademan> night everyone
<blind> aarohi: it may be mren -- check if that's a command.
<luke_> blind: indeed, and really annoying
<_raphael_> does ubuntu support fingerprint login?
<aarohi> its not
<blind> may have to do this that theother /new/this /new/that /new/theother
<aarohi> one file a time?
<blind> ummm..
<riaal> Ademan, =) well the really stupid thing is my works, some times =) for exaple I can run kismet and scan whit it but I can't connect to my own whit the regular "network-admin" :S
<aarohi> i have almost a 100 files i have to copy
<blind> gimme a sec. lemme get my x server running and i'll help you out more :P
<aarohi> k. thanks btw
<WorkerII> I need help getting hsql running.  I installed the package .. but it doesn't run even if I do /etc/init.d/hsqldb-server start (at least not for very long).  I have the 610 ubuntu .. (even though a bug on the CD makes it claim to be 606)
<Linuxboot> hi  all
<blind> aarohi: are they all in the same directory? if so, try ren * /new/*
<Linuxboot> whre acan  i finde franch Users
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aarohi> yeah they are
<aarohi> i'll try that
<Linuxboot> ubotu thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> no clue if it's gonna work or not :|
<meal3837> !window manager
<joe4444> almost everything seemed to install properly this time (unlike the first time i tried), except for this error: Coudln't find package fglrx-kernel-2.6.17-11-generic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joh> Any problems with the gnome packages atm? When setting up capplets-data, dkpg just hangs there...
<joe4444> anyone know if that's a problem?
<Errpast1> What password do I need to give to the CUPS admin interface on http://localhost:631 in order to cancel a job.
<aarohi> blind,
<aarohi> ftp> ren wp* /oldbackup/wp*
<aarohi> 550 Sorry, but that file doesn't exist
<blind> Darn >_>
<aarohi> it exists in the ls listing
<aarohi> i agree
<meal3837> anyone know how to change the default window manager in ubuntu?
<blind> aarohi: it's referring to the file wp* -- it doesn't see the * as a wildcard, gimme a sec, i will figure this out
<_raphael_> can I login with a fingerprint in gdm?
<joe4444> meal3837, it's an option when you first log in (if you have more than one)... choose Session
<aarohi> k
<blind> meal3837: yeah, when you're at the GDM screen, click sessions in the bottom left.
<max__> ciao a tutti
<blind> meal3837: then when you log in, it'll ask if you wanna set it as default
<meal3837> you mean I can tell gnome to use enlightenment at the log in screen?
<aarohi> blind, http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/Internet/node112.html
<aarohi> which means wildcards are supported on an ftp server
<blind> yeah, it works with some commands.
<blind> dir, ls, etc
<aarohi> yeah but it should work with others too
<blind> should.
<aarohi> its basically a unix based server
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hello
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> i need some help
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> where can i found base-config?
<blind> for what?
<Errpast1> meal3837, I ran flux box and KDE successfully yesterday from my 6.06 Ubuntu from gdm
<crimsun> it's not useful anymore in Ubuntu, meeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> its a lot easier to switch the repositories
<meal3837> well, let me try it out
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hey, is it possible to run kde and gnome?
<blind> at the same time?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> lol
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: yep.  Install both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop (well, install the other, from what you started with)
<hang3r> Does anyone know why the update notifier icon does not show up in the tray even when there actually are updates?
<Flannel> and yes, at the same time too.
<blind> it is fully possible to run both. just uh. hard on the resources.
<blind> (at the same time, anyway)
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> well, it asked just now which one i want to use...
<Frogzoo> hang3r: have you enabled auto updates?
<Drake> hello
<aarohi> i'm running amarok on a ubuntu installation, does that count?
<aarohi> k and g together
<Drake> anyone can tell me why grub suck so much?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> to uninstall kde is just apt-get remove --purge kde?
<hang3r> Frogzoo, I haven't disabled them, so that's a yes.
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: It asked which display manager (kdm or gdm), not desktop environment.  you can choose each time you login (that's the display manager), under "sessions"
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> grub rules
<Drake> is it normal tab completion don t work?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> wich one should i choose?
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: no, it's much more complicated, since "kubuntu-desktop" is a meta package
<h1st0> Drake: no
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> how do i uninstall it then
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: whichever you'd like.  Doesn't really matter one way or the other.
<Drake> h1st0: it works on your box?
<Frogzoo> hang3r: synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> automatic updates
<h1st0> Drake: yes
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> is there any way to uninstall the kde?
<livingdaylight> Help: since my updates this morning my computer is not happy. First Xchat wouldn't open (i've now installed and using konversation) and now printing is not working either
<cyt> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: Yep
<cyt> !isos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drake> h1st0: I think on mine it do not recognize even the disk
<hang3r> Frogzoo, Yes, it is enabled and checking daily, but when ever there is an update the notifier icon doesn't appear in the notification area
<livingdaylight> Madpilot told me it could be Apt was confused because updater was telling me i required a distro upgrade to be able to implement all the updates
<h1st0> Drake: which disK?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> Flannel: how would i do that
<WorkerII> No help :(
<WorkerII> Good bye
<Drake> h1st0: I think all disk
<stylus> Hi there - How can I play .avi files on ubuntu?
<h1st0> Drake: I don't really understand what you are trying to say.
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: you use autoremove, I... don't really know the exact syntax.
<h1st0> !codecs | stylus
<ubotu> stylus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> ok, thanks
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> i will try to find out
<Hellevator> how can I get a line count for an entire directory?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> does anybody knows a source to download a goddman base-config?
<h1st0> Hellevator: line count?
<Flannel> !language | meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubotu> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Drake> h1st0: in the grub shell when you root (hdx,x) it return the fs type right?
<Hellevator> h1st0, yeah, wc -l, except totaled for every file in a directory
<blind> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: where have you checked besides here?
<aarohi> i just tried to run smartftp with wine, blind
<aarohi> didn't work
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: base-config is in universe
<h1st0> Drake: never really played with grub shell.
<blind> aarohi: im not even sure what else to try
<h1st0> !grub | Drake
<ubotu> Drake: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aarohi> i'm gonna install smartftp on linux, use wine to run it, and observe the bottompane for the commands it uses.
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: actually, base-config isn't used anymore.
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> blind: ive tried a lot of source lists... and around the web... ive download a deb package but it doesnt works
<aarohi> smartftp can copy files remotely too
<aarohi> so, it'd know how to
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> i use it. base-config rules
<livingdaylight> anyone else experience difficulty with updating today?
<Drake> h1st0: so how do you know if grub support tabcompletion on your box?
<Hellevator> livingdaylight, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<h1st0> Hellevator: maybe some sort of script using find
<cwillu> livingdaylight: in what sense?
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: The deb package isn't used anymore: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/base-config
<priich> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee, it's in universe/base.
<Drake> ubotu: in fact i m using a floppy to boot
<h1st0> Drake: I thought you were just talking about tab completeion at a aterminal I have no idea what you are talking about.
<blind> I *still* cannot my TwinView working. :[
<livingdaylight> cwillu: it said it couldn't implement updates without distro upgrade
<h1st0> Flannel: ubuntu-base or ubuntu-minimal
<Flannel> h1st0: what?
<livingdaylight> Hellevator: i don't want to distro upgrade till Feisty is released
<cwillu> livingdaylight: what version are you running?  have you added any different repos?
<h1st0> Flannel: giving you package suggestions for meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Drake> nm h1st0 thx anyway
<livingdaylight> cwillu: edgy eft http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9409/ my repos. I don't see anything there to cause Apt confusion
<h1st0> Flannel: not sure exactly what he is trying to acocmplish vs. him downloading just kubuntu cd
<[StingRay] > Hi, I have a sound problem with dapper. First I could not see my Audio card in lspci. I added the pci=usepirqmask option and now I see it. I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449, but I could not install my ICH4. Can somebody suggest anything else?
<Hellevator> livingdaylight, that won't matter. You could do a distro upgrade all day long even after fiesty is released and you'll still be on edgy
<cwillu> livingdaylight: looking...
<Flannel> h1st0: He hasn't been to descriptive, but thanks for the sugegstion
<livingdaylight> cwillu: now i cant use xchat and had to install konversation and printing doesn't work anymore either
<livingdaylight> Hellevator: ok
<Hellevator> livingdaylight, in order for dist-upgrade to upgrade you to fiesty you have to manually change your sources.list to the fiesty repos.
<Flannel> Hellevator, livingdaylight, that's not the recommended method anymore. update-manager is
<cwillu> livingdaylight: can you pastebin sudo apt-get upgrade for me?
<blind> Does someone in here have hands-on experience with doing a TwinView on an nVidia card for a TV and a Monitor that wants to help me out? I'm having a hell of a time here.
<livingdaylight> Hellevator: i get it, but i still don't see why xchat is unavailable to me and why printing is frozen
<cwillu> livingdaylight: you weren't trying to upgrade to fiesty if I understand you right?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: its all at 0
<h1st0> livingdaylight: What version of ubuntu are you using and how did you upgrade today?
<livingdaylight> h1st0: sudo apt-get upgrade
<priich> livingdaylight, did you try and upgrade to a new version ?
<Hellevator> livingdaylight, careful doing a dist-upgrade though, if you've installed a binary video driver it might break.
<Errpast1> CUPS keeps denying my root credentials
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> Flannel the package is broken :D
<Errpast1> The error message is cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)
<cwillu> Errpast1: trying to use the webbased config?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: can you do that pastebin for me?
<Errpast1> cwillu, yes, I am using localhost:631
<h1st0> livingdaylight: what version of ubuntu are you runing?
<stylus> h1st0: ty
<h1st0> stylus: np
<Errpast1> cwillu, Is that what you mean?
<cwillu> Errpast1: I can't help much, other than to say I don't think it works out of the box;  there's some account config that isn't set up (remember, root doesn't have a password at all)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9412/
<cwillu> Errpast1: yep
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: the package is empty, I believe.
<Errpast1> cwillu, yes, I created a password for root.  Thanks anyway
<cwillu> Errpast1: sorry :/
<Errpast1> cwillu, no problem
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hey, sorry but ive got this problem
<cwillu> Errpast1: there was a guide somewhere on setting that up, might have been ubuntuforums;  try giving it a google
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee>  belocs-locales-bin conflicts with base-config
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee>   base-config (version 2.76) is to be installed.
<fs-a> hello, which is the mechanism that lets the pop up "a new medium has been detected" for disks?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> how can i solve it?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> its to be installed but itsnt installed... wtf
<cwillu> livingdaylight: you tried updating via synaptic before?
<h1st0> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: What exactly are you trying to do?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: no
<cwillu> how did you try it?
<priich> Hellevator, it might break anyway. Last time i did a dist upgrade it broke my fonts, xorg and a packages and deps (well maybe not gazillion but 150+). Had to spend a day or two doing kung-fu in apt-get to forcefully remove packagesand then install them again + manual editing of conf files in /etc/ before it worked.
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> isntall base-config
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: What extra repositories have you added?  Since, that's not a normal dependency
<livingdaylight> cwillu: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: what is your ultimate goal?  Since base-config literally is empty.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: actually, someone gave ma different command too
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> none, thats why i need base-config, im having problem with repositories
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> with base-config i can choose a lot of rep.
<Hellevator> priich, ouch, thats painful. I'm sorry you had to experience that.  I only have trouble with my video driver (though not anymore thanks to envy)
<cwillu> livingdaylight: what command said that it couldn't implement updates?
<h1st0> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: You don't need base-config is what we are trying to get at.
<h1st0> !base-config
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: You're not making any sense.  You apparently need base-config simply because you need it.  Except, it's empty, so getting it wouldn't do anything.
<ubotu> base-config: Debian base system configurator (transitional version). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.76 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 96 kB
<h1st0> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: What problems are you having with the repos?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> cant find some files
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i was given sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Flannel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: which ones?  You're really not giving us anything of substance to work with
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> so base-config would help, at least it used to
<h1st0> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: That has nothing to do with it.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: hmm.  what happened before to break it?
<h1st0> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: You can find files with aptitude ?  or find ?  or locate?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> nope!
<h1st0> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: Which of the three
<priich> livingdaylight, have you done apt-get update ?
<cwillu> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: what files are you missing?
<cwillu> priich: livingdaylight:  yep
<livingdaylight> priich: that is what started it all. i clicked up my updater
<cwillu> livingdaylight: you're running just straight ubuntu right?  (not xubuntu or kubuntu?)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i don't know. i woke up with the computer telling me i had updates
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ubuntu edgy eft
<Helmi> is there a way to reload the .bashrc without logging out and in again?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: gnome, yes
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> forget it... thanks anyway
<cwillu> livingdaylight: can you pastebin sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: so i clicked on updates and it said it coulndn't install all because i had to do an upgrade
<DF3> Hi
<wertigo8888> hi to all
<DF3> Is there a way to install Gnome on an Ubuntu Server installation?
<wertigo8888> I'm a newbe of ubuntu
<Flannel> DF3: sure.  It's all the same repositories.  You just have to decide how much desktop you want
<livingdaylight> cwillu: that's just installing ekiga and toem both of which i don't like or use
<cwillu> DF3: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will give you the full desktop, etc
<wertigo8888> I'm typing from a 6.06 live version
<DF3> Thanks.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: just cancel it, but paste me the output
<priich> livingdaylight, have you tried apt-get -f     (as in fix)
<Flannel> DF3: If you're planning on using it as a desktop, you'll want to isntall the desktop kernel (and ditch the server kernel)
<livingdaylight> priich: no, i wasn't aware of that command
<Flannel> DF3: but, that's not too pertinent.  You just might notice it's a bit less responsive
<wertigo8888> I've a question: can I print with 6.06 live?
<DF3> Flannel: I'm having problems with the desktop one, and i want a lighter system too. so, i just want to try it this time
<livingdaylight> cwillu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9415/
<cwillu> thanks
<Flannel> DF3: you might try xubuntu, or even, if you want, just install some other lightweight WM (fluxbox, et al)
<ThraX-Oz> hi all :) would anyone be able to lend me some advice on an error im getting when i try and run beryl? its relating to a libGL warning
<Flannel> ThraX-Oz: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<ThraX-Oz> cheers
<cwillu> livingdaylight: what else is broken, other than xchat?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: (xchat isn't actually installed by default in edgy_
<livingdaylight> cwillu: printing
<livingdaylight> cwillu: wont even print a test page.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i've removed and reinstalled my printer conextion with no change
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I'm not dead sure, but I think it might just be a printing issue, not a packaging issue
<cwillu> livingdaylight: what printer?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: that is my major concern; as i was in the middle of printing something off, and use it alot. Xchat i don't care about - very happyliy using konversation instead
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i've been using this printer with ubuntu for years now, so its not the printer
<cwillu> livingdaylight: apt-get install xchat will reinstall it, it's just not standard in the default install any more
<ojk007> can anyone point me in the direction to making ubuntu recognize a windows(NTFS) partition?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: what printer is it?
<cwillu> !ntfs | ojk007
<ubotu> ojk007: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ojk007> Thank you so much! :D
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I don't mean there's anything wrong with the printer, I'm just thinking that there's something wrong with cups for some reason
<livingdaylight> cwillu: epson Stylus-Photo-RX425
<cwillu> usb?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: yes
<ekul`> !glitz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glitz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> if you unplug it, then delete it from the printer dialog, and then plug it back in, does it automatically detect it?  (i.e., pop up the install printer dialog?)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: as i say, its worked with every ubuntu release since badger and up to last nite
<digitalspaghetti> has anyone here used reconstructor to create their own distro?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: apt-get upgrade is saying you don't have any problems, I'm just trying to figure it out
<wertigo8888> Problem printing with HP 5150 usb OS Ubuntu 6.06 live -> I can't install any printer
<cwillu> livingdaylight: does it detect it now if you replug it?  (it should pop up automatically when you do that)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i dont think hotplug ever detected it
<cypher_> <cypher_> cypher@HaeckFlaisch:~$ esd
<cypher_> <cypher_> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<cypher_> <cypher_> im hal-device-manager ist die Soundkarte korrekt erkannt
<livingdaylight> cwillu: not automatically
<cypher_> can someone help me?
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> I have to say it sounds suspicious livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ubuntu you mean? ^^
<livingdaylight> cwillu: everything working nicely till this morning this weird updater
<yeahitsme> is it possible to run x-fi fatality soundcard on linux?
<yeahitsme> my sound doesnt works
<erUSUL> yeahitsme: there is no driver for it yet
<yeahitsme> cool!
<cwillu> livingdaylight: well, sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all might fix it then (it'll reconfigure every package installed, vaguely similar to a windows repair)
<cwillu> livingdaylight: my guess it that when the install crapped out, if screwed something up in the cups system
<livingdaylight> cwillu: that is why i hoped removing the printer details and reinstalling /configuring might do it,
<cwillu> livingdaylight: granted, it really should auto-detect the printer since edgy, if not dapper, although if you've just been upgrading since you first installed the printer, you'd never see it do that (it'd already be set up)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i don't know what you mean by autodetect
<yomm> How can I set the resize mode in Gnome/Metacity to Outline ?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: how about sudo apt-get -f
<cwillu> when you plug any printer'ish thing in via usb in edgy, it should detect that you plugged a printer in, and offer to configure it.  if its not doing that, then something is broken
<cwillu> livingdaylight: one sec
<__max_> anyone know of a FAI Unbuntu guide they would actually recommend? can't find any that are actually complete.. its mostly bits 'n pieces.
<priich> Helmi, did you get an answer on how to reload .bashrc ?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: apt-get -f won't do anything in this case I don't think (although it won't hurt to try):  the -f means 'fix packages with broken dependencies', which isn't what you're seeing (the first apt-get update you posted me shows that)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ok, so....:s
<cwillu> try the dpkg-reconfigure -all (it'll take a while though)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -all  ??
<ekul`> !glitz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glitz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dutch> morning
<priich> Helmi, if not, there are two ways. Either:             source .bashrc       or         . .bashrc
<livingdaylight> cwillu: should i configure the printer first?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: no, delete the printer, unplug it
<Helmi> priich: thanks, i did get an answer in another channel. Thanks anyway. i got it done with "exec bash"
<cwillu> (the usb)
<wertigo8888> Problem printing with HP 5150 usb OS Ubuntu 6.06 live -> I can't install any printer
<cwillu> livingdaylight: actually, kill the power to the printer too, just in case the printer itself is hung
<simmerz> I've got a my laptop trying to access a samba mount. in the past it has worked fine, but now I am getting "not a valid block device" errors when I try to mount it.
<simmerz> no change at all to the configuration
<cwillu> simmerz: what's the line you're using?
<simmerz> cwillu: fstab line: //192.168.254.211/music /media/homer    cifs iocharset=utf8,uid=webteam,gid=users,guest,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755,username=user,password=pass                0 0
<simmerz> and then mount /media/homer
<simmerz> btw, smclient -L 192.168.254.211 does show music as a valid share
<kaushal> Hi
<simmerz> smbclient*
<kaushal> is there any Training materials for LPI-199
<kaushal> for Ubuntu Certified Professional
<livingdaylight> cwillu: do i want system wide readable home directories??
<cwillu> livingdaylight: one sec
<DF3> Hi, I'm currently installing Ubuntu Server, and the installation process is stuck at "Gathering information for installation report...". What should I do?
<overrider> hi folks. basically, viewing this url -> https://www.domain.com/grapher/chart.php?graphid=1&stime=yyyymmddhhmm&period=7200&from=0&width=-108 <- results in a .png graph being displayed in the browser. i would like to use curl or fetch or whatever to get that image via commandline. any ideas? somehow normal use (eg. curl -O etc) , will not work.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: yes is the default there, should be fine
<Arafangion> How do I get /usr/bin/mail WITHOUT installing xmail, which removes courier-pop?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: thx :)
* cwillu crosses his fingers [livingdaylight: ] 
<joe4444> w00t!!!!  dual monitors =D
<livingdaylight> cwillu: /me has everything crossed :p
<h1st0> overrider: wget
<slak> w00t!!
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I'm running the same command on my machine, so if it breaks yours, be content in the fact that I broke mine as well :p
<livingdaylight> cwillu: haha
<h1st0> overrider: wget http://directurltoimage.png
<joe4444> i can't believe i got this working... was 15 seconds away from giving up
<cwillu> joe4444: the next frontier is either beryl, or multiseats :p
<joe4444> wtf are they?
<cwillu> joe4444: and if that doesn't make you give up, nothing will :p
<DF3> <DF3> Hi, I'm currently installing Ubuntu Server, and the installation process is stuck at "Gathering information for installation report...". What should I do?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: certificates to activate ? all /non/some?
<cwillu> joe4444: beryl is the fancy 3d desktop stuff, and multiseat is letting two people use two monitors/keyboard/mice on the same computer at the same time
<cwillu> livingdaylight: the defaults should generally be right
<ekul`> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<joe4444> cwillu, definitely don't need either of those    *whew*
<cwillu> livingdaylight: although it hasn't asked me that one yet
<cwillu> :p
* joe4444 is all set now
<cwillu> joe4444: have you _seen_ the videos?
<Arafangion> ubotu: I beg to differ.
<Arafangion> ubotu: SUBVERSION!
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Zero9983> any proxy server for ubuntu (GUI) ?
<cwillu> the putting-vista-to-shame videos?
<joe4444> cwillu, obviously not :p   link?
<cypher_> dir_default.preset
<cwillu> joe4444: youtube for compiz or beryl
<joe4444> well, that's pretty easy to do, but i'm still curious =)
<DF3> Can anyone answer me?
<Arafangion> So... how do I get the canonical /usr/bin/mail?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: ya, installing the certs is fine
<livingdaylight> cwillu: hehe...i'm a bit ahead of you
<h1st0> !patience | DF3
<ubotu> DF3: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cwillu> joe4444: watch?v=DUSn-jBA3CE
<lonelystar> Who can tell me how can i close the control tty1~4 ,i using ubuntu 6.10
<cwillu> bah, http://youtube.com/watch?v=DUSn-jBA3CE
<livingdaylight> cwillu: keyboard: do you know the uk layout? uk, or uk-Dvorak or uk-international ?
<DF3> h1st0: I know, I know....
<cwillu> livingdaylight: where are you from?
<h1st0> DF3: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<cwillu> (country)
<joe4444> ok, that's pretty cool
<livingdaylight> cwillu: united kingdom
<DF3> h1st0: Ubuntu 6.10 Server
<livingdaylight> cwillu: don't know whether to just use uk or uk-dvorak
<cwillu> livingdaylight: normal uk should be fine, unless you're using dvorak (as opposed to qwerty_
<h1st0> DF3: what type of hardware are you trying to install on?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: do you want a pound sign or a dollar sign?
<DF3> h1st0: i386.. normal PC
<livingdaylight> cwillu: yea..qwerty - i don't know what dvorak is
<cwillu> !dvorak
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<cwillu> **cue holy war**
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: i want both. I normally have both on my keyboard layout
<h1st0> DF3: you could hit ctrl+alt+f4  or F1 may show you what its doing when its hanging.
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: oh, misread. If you do not know what dvorak is, by default you want qwerty as that is what your keys say
<joe4444> cwillu, still... it's completely unnecessary =P
-Vov4ik:#ubuntu- :D
<cwillu> livingdaylight: if it worked before, the default is fine
<cwillu> joe4444: :p
<joe4444> good ole workspace switcher is good enough for me
<joe4444> but maybe if my PC was also my media center
<cwillu> joe4444: how can you resist the wobbly windows?
<joe4444> got an xbox for that tho =)
<joe4444> haha
<DF3> h1st0: cp: /var/log/bootchart: omitting directory
-Vov4ik:#ubuntu- FUCK OFF !!! ha-ha-ha-h-ah-a-h-a-hskfghwiruhgir :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
-Vov4ik:#ubuntu- FUCK OFF !!! ha-ha-ha-h-ah-a-h-a-hskfghwiruhgir :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
-Vov4ik:#ubuntu- FUCK OFF !!! ha-ha-ha-h-ah-a-h-a-hskfghwiruhgir :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
-Vov4ik:#ubuntu- FUCK OFF !!! ha-ha-ha-h-ah-a-h-a-hskfghwiruhgir :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@balticom-190-241.balticom.lv]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> DF3: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<DF3> h1st0: that's the part it gets stuck at
<h1st0> DF3: And this is during an install?
<Curtman> My dad upgraded his PC to feisty, and now he says he can't click on anything.  The mouse pointer moves, but clicking any widget of any app doesn't work.  Anyone know how to fix that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> DF3: did you try doing a media check?
<DF3> h1st0: yes. during "finishing the install" part
<joe4444> cwillu, the only feature i would really like is the window organizer or w/e it's called... how it "cascades" in different ways
<DF3> h1st0: well
<Curtman> When I ssh/vnc in everything seems normal :(
* Hobbsee wonders why Seveas' script is not on
<DF3> h1st0: the media was fine the last time i tried it
<h1st0> Curtman: #ubuntu+1 is the fiesty channel.  But more information would be needed.
<joe4444> of course, i'd certainly need a new video card to take advantage of that stuff
<Curtman> h1st0: Good stuff, thanks.
<Seveas> interesting
<cwillu> joe4444: the expose clone;  if you get compiz/beryl working, you can turn off all the effects except that (which is what I typically did)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes.
<h1st0> DF3: Boot to the cd and check the media.
<cwillu> joe4444: although I couldn'
<Seveas> it is on...
<cwillu> baht
<h1st0> Seveas: Hobbsee what is?
<joe4444> cwillu, know of a good guide?
<cwillu> joe4444: although I couldn't resist putting the option on that makes closed windows burn up
<sneeze> [11:41]  <sneeze> anyone know how can i set my mozzila firefox the default browser??
<sneeze> [11:41]  <sneeze> i'm bored whit konqueror :(
<rEsPeCT> wazza
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@simply.jerkface.net]  by Hobbsee
* rEsPeCT was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<DF3> h1st0: the installation is STUCK. should i restart the computer?
<joe4444> btw, my vid card is ATI if that matters
<cwillu> joe4444: fiesty is supposed to make it super easy, assuming that acceleration is working
<Hobbsee> try harder next time, idiot.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i don't think i need a BSD lpd compatibility server?
<cwillu> joe4444: is your 3d accel working?
<Lynoure> sneeze: you want a browser to be exciting? Heh :)
<h1st0> DF3: Sure what do you have to lose.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: um
<sneeze> i prefer firefox, i m more used
<cwillu> livingdaylight: let me double check, but it might be related
<h1st0> DF3: unless you are worried about data loss why not.
<Arafangion> sneeze: Bah, use iceweasle!
<joe4444> cwillu, not sure... i don't need it so i didn't try to turn it on, but i can test it if you tell me how :)
<cwillu> joe4444: one sec
<sneeze> anyone know how can i set firefox as default browser???
<sneeze> anyone know how can i set firefox as default browser??? i dont any other browser
<joe4444> sneeze, look in the firefox preferences
<Lynoure> sneeze: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-and-email-client-in-ubuntu/
<cwillu> joe4444: glxinfo|grep direct, and if it says direct rendering: yes, you're good
<sneeze> thx!
<cwillu> livingdaylight: okay, the bsd lpd is fine to say no to
<joe4444> cwillu, i probably need   Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "yes"    in Section "Device" first, eh?
<cwillu> joe4444: not sure
<joe4444> gonna try that...
<cwillu> joe4444: said you didn't have direct rendering?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: install dash?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<joe4444> no, but the guide i read said that option is for 3d accel
<cwillu> livingdaylight: yep
<joe4444> Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "yes"	#Enable 3d support <= May Not Work
<livingdaylight> cwillu: it seems to recommend it, coz its smaller and compliant
<overrider> what means wazza?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: doesn't really matter a whole lot
<tarelerulz> I had this problem I use mplayer and not gmplayer  can't open sound . Do any of you know what is what with that
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i figured that bit wasn't life or death ^^
<cwillu> livingdaylight: just confusing if you're used to a system with bash as the default sh
<h1st0> tarelerulz: does sound work anywhere else?
<cwillu> which hasn't been ubuntu for a while I don't think
<tarelerulz> It works in mplayer fine and it is not working with gmplayer now
<ekul`> anyone know how i can compile glitz with cvs?
<jrib> tarelerulz: does "Movie Player" work right now?
<h1st0> !source | ekul`
<ubotu> ekul`: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<joe4444> newb question: can i quickly shut down Gnome (to get a console only), modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart Gnome?  all w/o rebooting
<h1st0> !compile | ekul`
<ubotu> ekul`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cwillu> ekul`: if you have build-essential et al installed, you're probably better of looking for help in a glitz specific channel
<tarelerulz> I would not know I uninstalled totem
<livingdaylight> cwillu: you did say this would take a while ^^
<jrib> joe4444: yes, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, log out, then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<tarelerulz> xmms works fine
<cwillu> joe4444: ctrl+alt+f1 (f7 to get back)
<ekul`> Thanks :)
<cwillu> joe4444: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
* livingdaylight wonders if printing will work at the end of all this :D
<wertigo8888> hi to all
<tarelerulz> I have my windows computer up and I am trying to play songs of its shares
<joe4444> hmm, the guide i read said /not/ to edit xorg.conf while in the GUI
<tarelerulz> If I donwload it to my computer it works ,but nothing can play it over  my network
* cwillu is hoping, but unsure [ livingdaylight ] 
<PriceChild> joe4444, You can edit it fine while in X, changes don't take effect till you restart
<h1st0> tarelerulz: so its not just gmplaer related?
<Ayabara> I have installed kubuntu-desktop to try out kde for a while. all looks good, except that the fonts are much larger and bolder than they should be in apps like firefox, xchat and gaim. anyone got an idea what could cause this?
<cwillu> joe4444: it works, but a bit of a pain
<tarelerulz> I try use kmplayer with konqueror and mplayer with firefox to see the files and both don't work
<h1st0> Ayabara: #kubuntu?
<joe4444> cwillu, i added that setting for 3d accel and it didn't appear to work... although i'm getting full resolution and an extended desktop on both displays it still reports my ATI Radeon 9550 as a Mesa something... would that affect 3d stuff?
<Ayabara> h1st0, maybe that's a better place, what if I revert my question and ask why the fonts are smaller in ubuntu ;-)
<Flightbase> hi
<cwillu> joe4444: so that line I gave you didn't say "direct rendering: yes"?
<joe4444> nope, still No
<tocksick> cya all
<cwillu> joe4444: radeon or fglrx?
<joe4444> fglrx i think
<Flightbase> when i boot ubuntu server cd i see the language setting menue - but then he says he cant finde the cdrom anymore. mainboard is an asus p5b-vm
<cwillu> joe4444: 16 or 24?
<tarelerulz> gmplayer don't work local at all ,but mplayer does . They are one in the same I don't see why one will not work
<aos> hey
<h1st0> Ayabara: I wouldn't know the answer but someone else might.  Are you sure the resolution just isn't set higher?  Also in the control settings you should be able to adjust the system font.
<joe4444> oh yeah, and at the login screen i can only see the right display (VGA)... the DVI display that has the login prompt can't show anything due to improper refresh rate (not what i set in xorg.conf) so i have to log in blind...but after that it's fine  o_O
<aos> how can i set root pass for apache phpmyadmin
<joe4444> 24-bit
<aos> ?
<cwillu> joe4444: change it to 16
<h1st0> tarelerulz: how did you install gmplayer?
<joe4444> well, that's what i set it to in xorg.conf... how do i check?
<cwillu> 24 isn't accelerated with the ati's afaik
<cwillu> joe4444: one sec
<h1st0> tarelerulz: and mplayer?
<tarelerulz> I use packet isntaller for ubuntu 6.10
<livingdaylight> cwillu: Printer spooler backend for Foomatic: cups or lpd?
<cwillu> joe4444: screen section, defaultdepth set it to 16
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: ubuntu uses cups by default...
<cwillu> livingdaylight: should be cups
<livingdaylight> erUSUL: cwillu thx
<tarelerulz> I installed it once from souce and it worked fine . Then I  try to install the plug in for firefox and had problem and install plugin with ubuntu
<tarelerulz> which installed mplayer over again
<livingdaylight> cwillu: enable PostScript accounting for Cups?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: default is fine
* cwillu thinks "sweet, I finally caught up with livingdaylight"
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i don't know what the default is :) yes or no?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: hahaha
<cwillu> livingdaylight: whatever was already selected, 'no', I believe
<joe4444> cwillu, ok i edited xorg.conf with 16 as defaultdepth, logged out, then hit ctl+alt+backspace.... screens went blank =(
<livingdaylight> yes
<h1st0> tarelerulz: Well maybe its an issue with the version you installed from source still being there?
<cwillu> joe4444: ctrl+alt+f1; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ayabara> h1st0, got help in #kubuntu. I need to change the GTK Styles and Fonts in kde system settings.
<ekul`> when tring to install glitz via: ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr i just get: ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<joe4444> the screens are still blank... like asleep
<ekul`> erm sorry i just get ./autogen.sh: 29: aclocal: not found
<h1st0> Ayabara: cool.
<tarelerulz> I thought when you compiled for souce and installed it with ubuntu  the ubuntu wrote over it
<joe4444> just type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" blind?
<cwillu> joe4444: even after ctrl+alt+f1, but before the restart?
<Ayabara> h1st0, yep. thanks for caring :-)
<joe4444> ctl+alt+f1 (linux) == ctl+alt+del (windows) ?
<h1st0> tarelerulz: not necessarily depends where the source was installed vs. were the deb is being installed.
<Eons> hi; i need help with timidity.. it's sloooow - i added the --no-realtime-load option, but nothing changed
<cwillu> joe4444: not really;  windows doesn't have an equivilent to ctrl+alt+f1
<h1st0> tarelerulz: type which mplayer in a terminal.
<h1st0> Ayabara: np
<doff> Xine Multimedia Player. what is the hotkey to make it stay always on top? I've looked through hotkey lust alt+k and didn't find it. is there such option?
<cwillu> joe4444: caf1 should bring up a text session
<livingdaylight> cwillu: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc2 in position 7: ordinal not in range(128)
<joe4444> cwillu, well the screens went blank after logging out and ctl+alt+backspace... caf1 did nothing afaict
<livingdaylight> cwillu: and i got my prompt back? is it done or did it abort?
<joe4444> "no signal" on my display
<cwillu> joe4444: k, just reboot then;  don't do the ctrl+alt+backspace anymore though, the ca-f1 + /etc/init.d/gdm restart is cleaner
<cwillu> livingdaylight: one sec
<joe4444> k
<bu2> If I use mkdir to make a directory that is part of a website what permissions do I give it when I make it?
<cwillu> what was the last line before that livingdaylight?
<tarelerulz> This is what I get
<tarelerulz> MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C)
<cwillu> bu2: o+r should do it
<bu2> thanks
<h1st0> tarelerulz: doesn't "which mplayer" just give you apath like /opt/whatever
<IdleOne> somebode know why the network connection icon in top panel would show no connection when I have a network connection? not a big issue as long as I have internet but would be nice for things to work properly
<livingdaylight> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9419/
<aliasxerog> yoyoyoyo
<cwillu> thx
<ekul`> ./autogen.sh: 29: aclocal: not found
<h1st0> IdleOne: If you are using wireless and fiesty network-manager is goofy.
<ekul`> !alcocal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alcocal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekul`> !autogen
<ubotu> autogen: an automated text file generator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8.3-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 723 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<IdleOne> h1st0, this is wired
<livingdaylight> aliasxerog: yoyoyoyo!!!
<cwillu> livingdaylight: any more lines before that?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: sure
<cwillu> livingdaylight: maybe give me the last few dozen
<h1st0> tarelerulz: Basically you are still using the source version you installed. You need to remove that first then you could use the version from the package manager.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: how far back to you want me to go?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: just want to see where you were in the whole thing
<livingdaylight> ok
<h1st0> IdleOne: are you using fiesty?
<simmerz> cwillu: any ideas?
<IdleOne> h1st0, yes
<cwillu> simmerz: nothing showed up when I googled it except a bunch about cdroms;  it does sound familiar though
<livingdaylight> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9420/
<h1st0> IdleOne: yeah #ubuntu+1
<tarelerulz> So it sounds like souce one is comflickeding with the one I install use ubuntu
<cwillu> livingdaylight: no, that's not great;  granted, nothing else should be broken, but that certainly didn't happen on mine
<h1st0> tarelerulz: No source one is messed up and the one from ubuntu isn't even getting called.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: somebody screwed up though
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ugh..
<simmerz> cwillu: it seems to have happened on some kind of update. i dont get why smbclient -L hostname shows the mount though
<h1st0> tarelerulz: you could try invoking it directly with /usr/bin/mplayer   from terminal should be the path to the ubuntu one but I don't know because you aren't posting the output of which mplayer
<cwillu> simmerz: does it work if you do the mount line by hand?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: should i be afraid or very very afraid? ^^
<cwillu> livingdaylight: nothing further should be broken
<cwillu> I'm just wondering if it's just a uk bug, or something serious
<bu2> mv can move a directory but what command do I do to move all the contents of one directory, without having to do it once for each file?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: what is broken?
<h1st0> simmerz: smbclien -L  just shows whats availible on the host not the mounts.
<cwillu> bu2 /directory/* /target/directory/
<bu2> thanks
<jrib> you forgot the mv though :P
<tarelerulz> YOu are right
<simmerz> cwillu: no
<cwillu> livingdaylight: that program was assuming that something wouldn't be a unicode string, which isn't good
<bishopek> Hello. Is it possible to make nozomi run under 2.6.17 somehow?
<tarelerulz> I am bringing up two different ones
<cwillu> but I don't know if its related
<livingdaylight> cwillu: related to printing?
<bishopek> Or in ubuntu?
<jrib> bu2: that won't copy files taht start with a '.'
<simmerz> h1st0: yeah, but why would it now complain that the mount isn't a valid block device when it was perfectly happy to mount it yesterday?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: doubt it;  anyways, we got past the cups reconfig, so its worth giving it a shot again
<cwillu> (the printer)
<ekul`> How do i install glitz? anyone? cant get ./autogen.sh to work
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ok... :s
<jrib> !info libgltz1
<ubotu> Package libgltz1 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<cwillu> simmerz: the mount point exists, right?  and you're running the mount under sudo?
<joe4444> cwillu, i reverted to my xorg.conf before trying 16 defaultdepth b/c i still couldn't even see a login screen... when i logged in again i got an internal error: could not start HAL (but not again after a reboot)
<IdleOne> ekul`, did you check in synaptic to see if there is a package for it repos?
<jrib> !info libglitz1 | ekul`
<ubotu> ekul`: libglitz1: Glitz OpenGL image compositing library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 236 kB
<cwillu> joe4444: **boggle**
<tarelerulz> I wish the mplayer people where nice and made uninstall script
<ekul`> yeh libglitz1 is installed im pretty sure, ill just doublecheck
<simmerz> cwillu: yep. and yep
<cwillu> joe4444: so its running under 24 again?
<ekul`> cant get XGL to work though
<joe4444> yep
<jrib> ekul`: then what did you mean by "installing glitz"?
<cwillu> joe4444: and you just changed the one line to "DefaultDepth 16"?
<joe4444> cwillu, i don't think i'll bother messing with 3d stuff... but i'd like to get the login screen to show up (at least on the proper display) so i don't have to log in blind =/
<joe4444> any ideas?
<ekul`> one of the forum posts said compiling glitz from cvs fixed their problem (which gave virtually identical errors to mine)
<cwillu> joe4444: that's weird too
<joe4444> cwillu, i also changed the sub-something just below that
<joe4444> hang on...
<bishopek> Does anyone know if it's possible to make nozomi run under 2.6.17 somehow? Or any other kernel with ubuntu?
<[StingRay] > Can somebody tell me if IRQ is the problem why I can't install the drivers for my sound: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with CMI9739 at 0xdffffa00, irq 201
<joe4444> cwillu, i changed DefaultDepth from 24 to 16, and under SubSection "Display" i changed Depth from 24 to 16
<simmerz> cwillu: hmm, trying it locally doesn't appear to work either. sudo mount //192.168.254.211/music /mnt/test on the samba host seems broken. ok. thanks for your pointers to get me this far
<cwillu> joe4444: so there was only one display subsection?
<joe4444> b/c that's my only SubSection in the "Screen" Section
<joe4444> yeah i removed the others like someone suggested on a thread
<cwillu> simmerz: sudo mount //192.168.254.211/music /mnt/test -t cifs -o username=.........
<simmerz> I get this on the host: 27345: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<cwillu> joe4444: the others should be able to stay no problem, they only kick in when their depth is chosen
<joe4444> ...basically i just copied someone else's xorg.conf and tweaked a few settings until it worked =)
<cwillu> joe4444: can you pastebin me your xorg.conf?
<joe4444> k
<cwillu> simmerz: which version of windows is running?
<ekul`> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<livingdaylight> cwillu: no luck :(
<bishopek> Anyone?
<simmerz> cwillu: none. host is gentoo. I get this with -t cifs, -o username=...,password=...: mount error 6 = No such device or address
<simmerz> I'm asking in #gentoo
<cwillu> livingdaylight: thinking about it, I'm wondering if that error is more serious, if only because it might have broken something else later in the line
<cwillu> simmerz: which version of windows?
<cwillu> ahh
<cwillu> simmerz: so you're running samba on gentoo?
<simmerz> yes
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i'm totally confused why anthing would suddenly break
<tarelerulz> if I uninstall mplayer with ubuntu could I maybe uninstall the souce verssion
<cwillu> simmerz: you might have to use the hostname instead of the ip address (the ip can be set via an option if necessary)
<cwillu> livingdaylight: the update that broke you mentioned before?
<joe4444> cwillu, http://dpaste.com/6606/
<cwillu> simmerz: in smb/cifs, the hostname matters (it gets sent to the target machine)
<xNinja> whats the XGL and AIGLX
<livingdaylight> cwillu: is there an obvious solution, apart from reinstall Ubuntu?
<joe4444> i commented lines near the end to match an example xorg.conf that someone on a forum said worked for their dual displays... haven't tried to uncomment any of them yet
<Roger_Melly> Can anyone help a complete Noob figure out a synaptic issue?
<cwillu> xNinja: two different manners of getting an accelerated composite extension, in order to do fancy 3d desktop effects
<xNinja> cwillu i have intel built in 128mb vga....which it is using ?
<IdleOne> !universe | Roger_Melly you need to enable universe and multiverse
<ubotu> Roger_Melly you need to enable universe and multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cwillu> livingdaylight: well, nothing obvious comes to mind, and that whole unicodedecodeerror has me worried
<Pici> IdleOne: He didnt even ask his question yet
<IdleOne> Pici, :P $1 says Im right
<cwillu> joe4444: are you particularily attached to using fglrx?
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Whats the issue?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: sounz like time for something drastic
<cwillu> livingdaylight: actually, here's a thought
<Roger_Melly> IdleOne, I can't work out why my Synaptic has an old version of libipod.  How do I update it so it's all automatic.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: get an edgy livecd, and see if you can get the printer working from that
<ekul`> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ekul`> #ubuntu-effects
<joe4444> cwillu, well it's the only way i got my desktop to expand across both displays instead of mirroring
<ekul`> oops sorry
<joe4444> cwillu, although i don't know if some of the other settings had more to do with that
<bishopek> Does anyone know if it's possible to make nozomi run under 2.6.17 somehow? Or any other kernel with ubuntu?
<xNinja> how to know what my vga is using...XGL or others ?
<priich> livingdaylight, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf            make sure that the fots referenced there actually exists and are installed in the paths it points to. I had one dist-upgrade break that for me and it caused alll kinds of freaky erros (among others xchat broke.)
<joe4444> cwillu, i just installed ubuntu today :)
<IdleOne> Roger_Melly, I have no idea :( /me hands off to Pici
<cwillu> joe4444: I've got a slightly older ati (9250), I got it working via radeon fairly easily;  I could show you that xorg (might even work as a straight replacement)
<andrerav_> anyone with jflex+cup experience here? I need a few tips :)
<ace> hi all
<tarelerulz> I put mplayer insto find in gnome and It comes up with the same file files everytime
<tarelerulz> I know that is wrong
<Pici> Roger_Melly: What version are you expecting, and what version do you see?
<cwillu> joe4444: the only catch is that the accelerated display has graphical issues on the second display (although it may be fixed by now, that was a few months ago)
<ace> I keep forgetting how to install 'mail', I don't mean postfix, I mean the simple 'mail' command
<joe4444> cwillu, i'll try that... now that i know i can easily revert back to something that is 95% where i want to be
<ace> the one you can use to do 'df | mail root'
<joe4444> cwillu, only when 3d accel is enabled?
<joe4444> i really don't care about 3d stuff, but if i can get it to work w/o drawbacks i'd use it
<cwillu> joe4444: 3d accel works regardless, but the composite extension can have issues
<cwillu> joe4444: http://home.cwillu.com/misc/xorg.conf is mine;  make a backup of yours and try dropping mine in instead, and rebooting
<livingdaylight> priich: i don't know what you mean by fots. Maybe you could havea quick look for me, please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9421/
<xNinja> hello!! no one can answer my question or what!!
<cwillu> joe4444: you might need to disable the fglrx module though
<xNinja> how i can know what my vga is using....XGL or aIXGL....how to know that ?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: if i could get it working from a live cd, what would it prove?
<jrib> ace: mailutils, mailx?
<PriceChild> xNinja, You are using xorg7.0/xorg7.1
<Roger_Melly> Pici: I have 0.5.1  I'm trying to use various music managers I'm trying Banshee.  There web shows 0.5.2 as stable.  I have downloaded the tar.gz but they then say: extract/change into the root libipoddevice source directory.  No idea what this means....
<PriceChild> xNinja, you are not using aiglx or xgl
<cwillu> livingdaylight: that you're not crazy
<PriceChild> xNinja, if you want to install beryl/compiz head to #ubuntu-effects
<ace> ah, i just found it, thanks jrib, it's mailutils... strange that that is not standard !!!
<cwillu> livingdaylight: you'd need the cd to reinstall anyway
<livingdaylight> cwillu: are you suggesting i reinstall Edgy?  :o
<livingdaylight> OMG
<yomm> Hi , Could anyone help me getting Sound with Quake3 ?
<priich> livingdaylight, err that's a typo for fonts. :)
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I thought that was the drastic option you were about to do
<ace> thanks, bye
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Where did you download it from? I'd like to see the instructions and the package
<cwillu> livingdaylight: but if it works from the livecd, then it should be recoverable here, it'd just be a matter of figuring out how
<joe4444> cwillu, anything i should change before trying your xorg.conf ?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ^^ so you are agreeing that is what i am reduced to
<cwillu> joe4444: as long as the resolutions are fine, it should work fine
<Roger_Melly> Pici: here http://banshee-project.org/Subprojects/Libipoddevice
<livingdaylight> cwillu: well, we already know i am crazy
<cwillu> joe4444: one sec
<ekul`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cwillu> joe4444: make sure the busid in Section "Device" is the same as your video card
<suppaman> hi
<cwillu> joe4444: although yours seems a bit weird:  is it an agp card?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: we're all crazy :p
<joe4444> cwillu, so for "MetaModes" i should use "1440x900-1440x900" not "1440x900+1440x900" ?
<Roger_Melly> Pici:  I have tried to install a 2nd gen nano on several other managers but with difficulty!!!!! I still haven't found a good solution yet.  I'm hoping this will be it!
<joe4444> yeah it's AGP
<cwillu> joe4444: hmm;  2:0:0 is usually the agp slot, so I'm suspicious of that, but who knows :p
<doron> where i can study C SHELL?
<joe4444> i'll try both
<cwillu> joe4444: if 1024x768 works, I'd stick to that for now, just to make sure no other issues crop up at the same time
<joe4444> k
<cwillu> and '-' is the right syntax in this case
<cwillu> simmerz: joe4444:  livingdaylight:  brb
<yomm> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<yomm> natively without sound yeah :/
<yomm> lol
<blind> quake 3 runs perfect for me
<blind> i haven't gotten quake 4 yet
<cwillu> simmerz: joe4444:  livingdaylight:  back
<yomm> blind ; never can get sound on Ubuntu with Quake3 :/
<yomm> blind : on 3 diff setups
<Pici> Roger_Melly: It looks like it just wants you to extract it to anywhere. i.e.: `tar xzvf libipoddevice-0.5.2.tar.gz`  then cd into the newly created reictory and then follow the rest of the directions, of course just following the tarball part
<Sus> hi
<Pici> Roger_Melly: reictory->directory
<Sus> I need a little bit help
<joe4444> cwillu, 2:0:0 didn't work but 1:0:0 did... although i'm getting no signal on my DVI display now even though the resolution is set to 2048x768
<blind> yomm: weird. O_o
<blind> i have it working fine.
<simmerz> cwillu: this is all a bit odd. btw, does this look right? http://rafb.net/p/UYW5z850.html
<Sus> can Ubuntu with Vista multibooting?and the bootmanager easy to configuire?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Sus
<ubotu> Sus: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Roger_Melly> Pici; okay thanks I will give that a go.  Should I create a directory that needs to be permanent?
<ub12> how do I rip from a wav file in a directory to mp3?
<Sus> thx
<PriceChild> Sus, I've a strange suspicion that grub doesn't like vista... but don't quote me on that.
<PriceChild> !soundconverter | ub12
<ubotu> ub12: soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ugarit> I've set my TZ to UTC but when I got to the calendar in GNOME and select adjust date and time the timezone appears as Africa/Accra and it actually changes the UTC to that.  Apparently there's not UTC in this calendar GUI.
<simmerz> cwillu: off to lunch. back later
<cwillu> simmerz: looks fine to me
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Nope.  After you do the `sudo make install` it will install it into the correct permanent directories
<ub12> PriceChild, Thanks
<Roger_Melly> Pici:  Thanks, most helpful :)
<cwillu> joe4444: one sec
<Sus> i need vista it easy to ipv6 networs configure and i need linux it east to mpls
<joe4444> cwillu, however i try the MetaModes it just puts all the space on the VGA display even if it doesn't "fit"
<_Jaak_> how do i change the id name of my bluetooth... right now it's seen as ubuntu-0
<IdleOne> Sus, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo?
<Sus> just a moment
<cwillu> joe4444: :/ well, that's about all I can think of for that
<cwillu> joe4444: unless there's some glitch with the MonitorLayout option, but that's just idle speculation  ('man radeon' might shed some light)
<cwillu> joe4444: you _should_ be able to get acceleration working on both displays, but its not working nice and simply like its supposed to :)
<poh> hello
<Sus> and added to the boot screnn
<Sus> ok but can he vista detect?
<Flightbase> when i boot ubuntu server cd i see the language setting menue - but then he says he cant find the cdrom anymore. mainboard is an asus p5b-vm
<cwillu> joe4444: brb
<ekul2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9422/
<Artemis3> has anyone noticed current updates seem to suggest a dist upgrade?
<Roger_Melly> Pici: Its telling meNo package 'gobject-2.0' found
<Roger_Melly> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<Roger_Melly> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<Roger_Melly> No package 'libgtop-2.0' found
<Roger_Melly> No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<Roger_Melly>   I'm guessing I've got to go to synaptic and get all this......
<jrib> !paste | Roger_Melly
<ubotu> Roger_Melly: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe4444> cwillu, any idea why my DVI display shows Out of Range, H. Freq: 34KHz, V. Freq: 30Hz ?
<cwillu> joe4444: probably doesn't like the resolution
<cwillu> joe4444: actually its kinda a good sign
<cwillu> ie. it's sending something to it
<cwillu> joe4444: try setting the meta-modes and others to the resolution you had in yours
<PriceChild> Artemis3, dist-upgrade is required to install new packages. upgrade only upgrades existing packages.
<Roger_Melly> Oh sorry, what have I done.....????
<Menasim1> I want to install ubuntu
<cwillu> usplash leaves me with useless tty's;  how do I get around this?
<joe4444> the VGA (right) displays fine, but it's just the background... the login prompt and everything else is on the DVI (left), i just can't see it
<Menasim1> but downloading when I boot the cd
<joe4444> cwillu, i already tried that with your xorg.conf
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> joe4444: metamodes you set to twice the x resolution, right?
<joe4444> well, only MetaModes... should i change something else, too?
<salty-horse> hi. i'm trying to update tzdata via apt-get and it gives me the following error: Err http://il.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main tzdata 2007b-0ubuntu0.6.10
<salty-horse>   404 Not Found [IP: 192.116.202.128 80] 
<salty-horse> Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2007b-0ubuntu0.6.10_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 192.116.202.128 80] 
<salty-horse> I checked from the browser, and 192.116.202.128:80 works just fine - what could cause this?
<cwillu> joe4444: meta should be twice the x, the rest should be the normal resolution
<joe4444> i tried "MetaModes" "1440x900-1440x900"
<IdleOne> Roger_Melly, when you want to show the output of a command to the channel use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for large amounts of text i.e 3 lines or more
<cwillu> one sec
<joe4444> and "MetaModes" "1440x900+1440x900"
<cwillu> joe4444: oops, my bad
<DarkX> salty-horse, the package doesnt exist anymore?
<jrib> salty-horse: the actual file doesn't exist
<cwillu> joe4444: yes, metamodes should be "1440x900-1440x900", but in the SubDesction "Display", you need to change something
<DarkX> 404 error means the file is gone
<Roger_Melly> All; sorry
<Artemis3> PriceChild, check upgrade manager todays updates say something like: "some packages could not be upgraded as this requires to dist upgrade" then a button below appears offering to upgrade distribution
<tarelerulz> kmplayer is the only media that I have see that plays over smb well
<Pici> Roger_Melly: It seems that you'll need the -dev or -devel versions of those packages to compile your package.  It would be easiest to find those in synaptic and then install them.  Hopefully after those dependencies are resolved you will be good.
<cwillu> joe4444: Virtual needs to be 2880x900 for depths 16 and 24
<cwillu> (1440 x 2)
<jrib> salty-horse: try 'sudo apt-get update' first, then 'sudo apt-get install tzdata' to update
<salty-horse> jrib, then how come its in the apt server's listing? is it a problem with the mirror i'm using?
<PriceChild> Artemis3, I'm on Feisty so haven't seen this... but I'm sure pressing "yes" will get you there :)
<Artemis3> PriceChild, current for edgy
<IdleOne> Roger_Melly, no biggie your new so we forgive you...do it again and back to windows for you :P
<Artemis3> PriceChild, yes but, this looks a bit strange...
<DarkX> salty-horse,  try apt-get update
<salty-horse> jrib, same error.. sec, i'll compare mirrors
<salty-horse> DarkX, i did
<DarkX> then the mirror may be f00bar
<PriceChild> Artemis3, do a "sudo apt-get dist upgrade" and pastebin it... don't press Y so I can take a looksee :)
<Artemis3> PriceChild, as feisty is not even beta yet, and it has happened to me in 2 different machines already
<DarkX> or in middle of resyncing
<Roger_Melly> Pici: Gordon Bennett!  as they say. I have looked at synaptic and not one of these things exist!  I am sure I'm having fun.  The wife isn't.!
<Artemis3> PriceChild, ok hold on
<NET||abuse> hmm, anyone here use a crm package to manage their clients? like sugar crm,, i'm trying to decide on what to use..
<ekul2> i used sugar crm
<cwillu> PriceChild: Artemis3:  this sounds related to what livingdaylight was saying
<ekul2> still do, sort of
<Artemis3> PriceChild, you sure thats the command? maybe you mean apt-get update?
<ekul2> bit heavy for my needs though
* livingdaylight 's ears prick up
<cwillu> livingdaylight has a random dist-upgrade, couldn't figure out why; it seemed to break a couple things
<PriceChild> Artemis3, whoops i meant "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jrib> salty-horse: give it a few minutes, look at http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, seems like "archive-update" is in progress
<cwillu> livingdaylight: watch what they're doing, in case anything interesting comes up :)
<salty-horse> hmm... i can see tzdata_2007b-0ubuntu1_all.deb in there, but aptitude looks for tzdata_2007b-0ubuntu0.6.10_all.deb
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Just do a search for the package name itself, without the -dev part, I see libgtop2-dev in the security repos right now
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I'm in and out of the room, but I'm still interested
* salty-horse waits
<jrib> salty-horse: or use a mirror like you said :)
<livingdaylight> cwillu: i was bout to reboot into live cd. but me is interested in was ist going on here?
<joe4444> cwillu, now i get "No signal" on the DVI (left), but no indication of invalid H/V Freq... and the VGA is just blank
<TangledUpInBlue> hello.  I am having a booting problem.  can anyone help me?
<PriceChild> TangledUpInBlue, more information?
<TangledUpInBlue>  dual boot Win2k/ubuntu 6.10. I had Ubuntu do the partioning, then installed ubuntu. Did the updates. booted back to win 2000, it did an automatic chkdsk and everything was ok. I then rebooted and wanted to go to Ubuntu again and it almost get up to the point where the menu comes up where I can select Win 2k or ubuntu to boot. before I can see a menu it just reboots again and again and again
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: did you resolve that?
<sirtol> hi all
<Artemis3> livingdaylight, i have not let the dist upgrade itself ;)
<sirtol> I'd like to know how to scroll in the CTRL+ALT+F8 text terminal
<sirtol> is there a way to do so
<sirtol> ?
<joe4444> shift+pgup ?
<Artemis3> livingdaylight, so far its simply update notifier or whatever the gui thing is called
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: i had a whole bunch of updates this morning and was told i had to upgrade distro. Since then it broke my xchat and i i can't printo anylonger
<sirtol> joe4444: doesn't work
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: yes, the orange box
<blind> time for bed.
<Artemis3> yes thats what im being suggested too, but i have not accepted
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: why not?
<joe4444> sirtol, i dunno... that's the only scroll i know
<brockoli> Can anyone help me with my vmware player setup?  I'm almost there, just need network setup.
<grogoreo> hi
<Artemis3> livingdaylight, i don't want to upgrade to feisty just yet...
<sirtol> joe4444: and where it works?
<nosrednaekim> Brocoli, whts wrong with your network?
<joe4444> in every terminal i use... not sure what F8 is tho
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: you can still do sudo apt-get upgrade
<grogoreo> if I use ssh to act as a proxy to my server for browsing the web, will ssh log this activity and if so, where are the log files?
<nosrednaekim> F8 is reserved for extra X servers
<Artemis3> livingdaylight, but its strange that a regular update would trigger that
<sirtol> nosrednaekim: you know how to scroll it?
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: why would it tell us to upgrade to Feisty which is not even released yet?
<TangledUpInBlue> PriceChild- any ideas?
<brockoli> nosre: In vm guest winxp, under device mgr, it shows an ethernet card in yellow (no driver installed)
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: lol, yes, my point exact
<nosrednaekim> scroll what?
<Artemis3> livingdaylight, thats what i mean its strange, and thats what is happening
<sirtol> joe4444: yes, shift+pgup works in xterm, but it's a non-x console
<PriceChild> TangledUpInBlue, so it just keeps rebooting before you see the grub menu?
<sirtol> nosrednaekim: F8 console
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: ok, i'm glad i'm not the only one its happened to
<Artemis3> livingdaylight, this could cause a lot of trouble today
<nosrednaekim> you have to start a new x session
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: it has already over here :(
<nosrednaekim> I think its "switch user"
<sirtol> nosrednaekim: and then?
<TangledUpInBlue> Yes.  I wiped out the ubuntu partition, then repartitioned and reinstalled.. the same thing happened again???
<nosrednaekim> and then log in again...
<nosrednaekim> it'll make two X seesions
<Artemis3> arg pastebin hates me
<nosrednaekim> I'm sure exactly how GDM/gnome works....I use KDM/Kde
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: that is what prompted me to get onto xchat, but then i couldn't coz it was broke or something; when i did do distro upgrade thingy whatteverthe exact command was, i also lost printing
<sirtol> nosrednaekim: sorry, but I really don't understand how to scroll that text (CTRL+ALT+F8) doing what you say :(
<Artemis3> im holding a dist upgrade as feisty is not even beta
<Roger_Melly> Pici; Sorry to be a pain  I have found something called gob2, bglibs-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev and libxml++ 1.0-dev, nothing for libgtop.  Cripes!!!!
<Artemis3> but its not right to offer this atm to regular users
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: but why would we be asked to dist-upgrade?
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: i hope this is not another fiasco like we saw with X11 back when
<nosrednaekim> first you have to click the log out button, "switch user",it'll bring you to a new login window(GDM) login in from there. you can switch between both X servers by pressing ctl+alt+f7 or f8
<cwillu> livingdaylight: for the record, my dpkg-reconfigure --all is still running :p
<livingdaylight> Artemis3: coz that wasn't funny
<sebrock> How do I save the keyring permanent so I never have to type the password manually? Even after reboot?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: did you, out of interest, also get the dist-upgrade prompt on updating today?
<gays> How often does webalizer update?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I haven't seen it, but I haven't applied any updates today;  I'm gonna look at it as soon as dpkg finishes
<Pici> Roger_Melly: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: dpkg still running?!
<cwillu> Artemis3: what country are you from?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: yep :p
<cwillu> livingdaylight: its even asked me a few more printing questions :p
<sirtol> nosrednaekim: ah, but I don't want another X session, I'd like to scroll the text I _already_ read in CTRL+ALT+F8: I saw an error or something similar, but it was going too fast and now is 'outside' the monitor height
<Grif3r> where's config file for date (if any)?
<Roger_Melly> Pici: Edgy Gnome.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: after the last x11fiasco ubuntu had, i swore not to be first in line for updating...i must change my settings in future not to have it set for daily
<cwillu> livingdaylight: lol
<ben325e> is it possible to restart linux without rebooting?
* livingdaylight reboots in live cd
<Grif3r> ben325e u stupid or what?
<livingdaylight> brb
<Grif3r> ofcourse not..
<sirtol> ben325e: what do you mean by "restarting linux"?
<cwillu> I've got a couple dozen machines running edgy:  automatic updates without confirmation is the work of the devil :)
<sirtol> ben325e: if you mean the graphical interface: yes
<cwillu> ben325e: it's possible to restart almost any piece of linux without rebooting, yes
<ben325e> Grif3r thanx for the hospitality, you must be from the south.
<sirtol> ben325e: if you mean what actually means (: the kernel), no
<Grif3r> sirtol: that's X
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Hm.  I'm running the same and I see libgtop2-dev
<jrib> !coc | ben325e, Grif3r
<ubotu> ben325e, Grif3r: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nosrednaekim> sitol: all logged messages are in /var/log/messages
<cwillu> Artemis3: long shot:  what country are you from?
<cwillu> Artemis3: uk?
<ben325e> I understand jrib.. just responding to the "Are you stupid or what" comment by Grif3r... apparently that doesn't warrant an admonishment to read the code....
<sebrock> How do I save the keyring permanent so I never have to type the password manually? Even after reboot??
<Roger_Melly> Pici: sorry yes it is there and already marked installed.  it must have been one of the others that I couldn't find reference to.  Soz
<Jeruvy> sebrock: you can't
<Pici> Roger_Melly: No problems :)
<sirtol> nosrednaekim: I already read carefully any /var/log file recently modified by the system but it isn't there
<Roger_Melly> Pici should I go ahead and install this lot and see what happens?
<nosrednaekim> hmmm well then IDK..
<sebrock> Jeruvy, so I have to enter the password everytime I start a SSH session to my school?
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Sure
<cwillu> sebrock: certs or username/password?
<Jeruvy> sebrock: that depends on your ssh client...
<nosrednaekim> sebrock, you can keep  private key, so that you don't have to do that,but I'm not sure how that works
<jrib> sebrock: why don't you use ssh keys?
<sebrock> cwillu, Jeruvy I made a desktop icon for a sftp session to school... it ask for keyring pass
<unimatrix9> if i convert an ogg theora file of 228 mb to avi, i end up with an 12gb file, is this normal? or an program error?
<boubbin> unimatrix9 then the avi is not packed.
<ailean> guys, is there a way to play random albums? i.e. a straight play of an album from start to finish, but with the albums randomly chosen?
<unimatrix9> hmm, okey
<seshomaru1234> hi, im in rescue mode ,need to reinstall gnome, but i have no internet connection cause ubuntu suddenly choses my wireless connection instead of the cable. how do i use CLI to make it use cable instead of wireless? (i tried ifup eth0, but it said eth0 is unrecognised)
<Orfeous> vicente, back again ;)
<boubbin> it ispossible that it taked alot of hdd when not using any packingmethod
<cwillu> sebrock: do you use a username and password to log into it though, or do you have a private/public key pair?
<nosrednaekim> yes... ailean get amaroK
<nosrednaekim> its a KDE program, but better than rythmbox
<ailean> nosrednaekim, i got it, but it's not quite doing that.  It plays a couple of tracks from the same album randomly before moving onto the next album - playing a couple of random tracks
<sebrock> cwillu, well the link includes my login, so I guess my password is saved into the keyring
<sebrock> and that is what it asks for
<lesshaste> I just installed the lightning extension but... err... where is  it? I mean I can't see how to start it ??  http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/4088/screencx7.png seems to show it greyed out.  Any ideas?
<Roger_Melly> Pici.  Wey-hey!!! it worked!  I had to add something called libsgutils, but it eventually worked.  Whats a dev?   I have no idea what I have just done.  It aint Windows! lol
<nosrednaekim> a dev is a set of files need for compiling ussually
<nosrednaekim> or rather a package
<jrib> sebrock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709 should give you the basic idea... there are millions of guides on google too probably
<Pici> Roger_Melly: -dev packages include the source files needed for compiling things.
<cwillu> sebrock: you could use a fuse module to mount it;  there's typically some provisions for providng the password;  on the other hand, storing your password unencrypted on a machine is considered somewhat less than desireable
<ctothej> Hi, I have Ubuntu Edgy + Beryl/XGL and I want to change the behavior of child windows spawning at the cursor. I would rather them spawn in the center of their parent windows. How can I set/change this behavior?
<Roger_Melly> Pici nosrednaekim for example the thing was telling me i didn't have glib-2  I installed bglibs-dev.  What happened?
<nosrednaekim> bglibs-dev?
<PriceChild> ctothej, > #ubuntu-effects and I don't think that's possible...
<sebrock> k will look into it, although I think thats not the problem... anwayway thanx
<ctothej> PriceChild: damn, ok ill ask in there too. Thanks.
<mojo__> i have 1 question
<mojo__> are there any linux scanner on linux that can detect Win virus?
<nosrednaekim> !language | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Roger_Melly> Pici nosrednaekim:  Yes bglib-dev some sort of BG library?
<kaso> mojo__ i believe avg have a version for linux
<unimatrix9> i think avg has an linux version too
<PriceChild> mojo__, avg, clamav
<nosrednaekim> Roger: I guess, but ussually, devs are only used for compiling.
<mojo__> isn't it better than Kavspery?
<unimatrix9> there are prof anti virus scanner ( that cost ) too
<mojo__> i dun mind what cost
<mojo__> i just need to kill all virus on my windows partition
<unimatrix9> f-prot , is an other option...i think there is an version of that too, or an online scanner
<Pippa> what is the difference between a /home and /documents partition. I have partitioned mine as /home
<ben325e> Hi, I need to know where to look to find out if I'm running xgl or xorg..... ati radeon xpress 200 prob...
<TangledUpInBlue> Anyone know how I totally remove ubuntu from my dul boot PC so there is no more grub menu an it will just boot directly to windows 2k?  pardon my n00bness
<Pici> Roger_Melly: `apt-cache show bglibs-dev` says that they are named after the coder, Bruce Guenter.  See http://untroubled.org/bglibs/ for more information.
<ailean> TangledUpInBlue, giving up on Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> TangledUpInBlue, use the win2k cd to restore your master boot record then use some partition manager to delete the ubuntu partition and resize windows
<nosrednaekim> Tangled: we won't help you do that :-P
<TangledUpInBlue> No.. It just doesnt seem to work well with this pc..I have it on another and i love it!
<ailean> TangledUpInBlue, of course we'll help you do that if you want
<ailean> ffs :)
<coltrane> hi I'm a newbie with linux but an unthusiasm one! I'll like to install my graphic drivers ( it's an onboard graphic card, SIS661FX) . I have the drivers (*.o). the help files give a path to put the files in (for red hat 9.0) but this path doesn't exist ubuntu.. please help!
<ailean> TangledUpInBlue, what PriceChild said
<cosmodad> what script/program dos the "log off" switch in GNOME correspond to?
<mm_> hello, i'm having problems with amanda-client on edgy i found this hint http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1750498&postcount=5 is anybody using amanda successfully with the default edgy packages?
<Pippa> what is the difference between a /home and /documents partition. I have partitioned mine as /home
<TangledUpInBlue> Cool Thanks!
<deadchip> guys i can't install vim-full on Feisty?
<deadchip> err
<deadchip> w/o the ?
<deadchip> is this a known problem at the moment?
<ailean> Pippa, what's the /documents partition?
<ailean> Pippa, did you create that?
<deadchip> it seems the vim-core/-common versions are mismatched atm
<mm_> !graphic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pippa> ailean: no i did not..
<PriceChild> coltrane, You don't need to install separate drivers... just configure your xorg.conf to use the included sis drivers. I think this is already done, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<nosrednaekim> Tangled: I was joking
<coltrane> ok thaks ubotu
<PriceChild> deadchip, #ubuntu+1 please
<PriceChild> !bot | coltrane
<ubotu> coltrane: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ailean> Pippa, as far as I am aware the standard ubuntu install does not have a /documents folder
<mm_> !ati | coltrane
<ubotu> coltrane: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deadchip> ubuntu+1 ?
<ailean> Pippa, but the /home folder has a very definite use
<deadchip> channel's name?
<ailean> !home | Pippa
<deadchip> ah, thanks
<Roger_Melly> Pici nosrednaekim sorry but if you have the time....The last time i programmed it was on my ZX81 in basic, run gosub, error in line 2004567 and so on.   Compile and whats a library or lib??
<PriceChild> mm_, sis is a graphics card manufac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> deadchip, yes
<ailean> Pippa, the home folder holds all of the users settings and personal documents
<Pippa> ailean: my concern is when i will upgrade..will there be probs with my /home partition and files? will the upgrade too?
<PriceChild> Pippa, everything should be fine, although backups are always good
<ailean> Pippa, It shouldn't touch them
<nosrednaekim> a library, can be used for both running and compiling, but dev are ussually used exclusively for compiling
<ekimus> Pippa: most probably no, you can f**** up your install but in 99% of the time it won't touch /home (except for when you repartition of course)
<ailean> Pippa, did you set up your ubuntu install?
<PriceChild> Pippa, No matter whether you're upgrading or not... its obviously good practice to make regular backups off the hard drive
<ailean> guys, where did this /documents directory come from? anyone got any idea?
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-driver-sis
<JohanLs> dude
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-driver-sis does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Pippa> ok.. so no incompatibily or wrong version files would not be problematic, right? i'm currently burning the installation
<Pici> Roger_Melly: Compiling is when source code is turned into executable programs.  Libraries are basically pieces of helper code.  Its a little more complicated than that, but thats the gist of it.
<coltrane> the link is not good, my on board graphic card is SIS
<ailean> Pippa, back up anything important just in case, but no. there should be no problem
<deadchip> ok i just didn't know channels can have a + heh
<Jowi> hmmm... has xserver-xorg-driver-sis been removed...?
<PriceChild> coltrane, Please see what I said earlier
<Pippa> ok thank you
<PriceChild> deadchip, no problem :)
<PriceChild> Jowi, has it? :S
<Jowi> PriceChild, apt-cache list it but I can not get any info of it.
<PriceChild> Jowi, No I can see it...
<coltrane> ok sorry thanks
<coltrane> :)
<PriceChild> coltrane, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'll see if you already have it installed
<Roger_Melly> Pici nosredraekim thanks for your help.
<Jowi> PriceChild, ah, it's been replaced with xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Jowi> coltrane, see if it is installed by typing this: "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-sis"
<Kaplan_> www.sofotec.blogspot.com
<olrrai_> how can I redirec to /dev/nul as common user?
<Kaplan_> www.sofotec.blogspot.com
<unimatrix9> whats that Kaplan?
<whatspy> good morning, when all you have is 6 tty's and no graphical environment, how's the politically correct way to do many tasks at once?
<merc> Kaplan_: that's not even in english, half the people here cant read it.
<whatspy> i have no idea how to google that
<PriceChild> !screen | whatspy
<ubotu> whatspy: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<fnf> olrrai_: /dev/null is always available to all users by default.
<merc> screen rocks :)
<Kaplan_> you can tranlate it in the right sidebar
<Kaplan_> :)
<merc> sounds like work..
<olrrai_> fnf: not for me :(
<whatspy> screen huh... thx! :)
<nosrednaekim> whatspy: atrl+alt f2 f3 etc etc... is "polically" correct
<fnf> olrrai_: what is the output of 'ls -la /dev/null' ?
<merc> being politically correct about it though, i dunno, just dont talk about colors.
<olrrai_> oh, LOL I put /dev/nul !! not /dev/null
<olrrai_> fucking msdos
<whatspy> nosrednaekim: it works, but it's politically confusing when I use all 6 at once
<merc> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> what someone has something against the termnal being black?;)
<merc> hehe
<olrrai_> in msdos is >nul shit! it confused me
<PriceChild> !ohmy | olrrai_
<merc> terminals prefer to be called the opposite of the color that is the combination of all colors.
<ubotu> olrrai_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<unimatrix9> then you change the colour..
<olrrai_> sorry
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone.....
<olrrai_> I hate ms
<nosrednaekim> merc, so what is that? greyish?
<merc> lighter than greyish.
<merc> the opposite..
<nosrednaekim> ahh,,,, well its a light greyish
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<livingdaylight> hehe
<merc> NO ITS BLACK!
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Chai_Sangeen> im trying to to compile the latest stable kernel on my macbook thats runing edgy.... kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<olrrai_> thanks guys
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<merc> we're talking about the color of the terminal, that is totally on topic!
<nosrednaekim> haha... totally
<fnf> Chai_Sangeen: So ?
<Pici> Not for the support channel.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: shady is back
<Chai_Sangeen> i follwed this link...http://simon.vanderlinden.eu.org/build-a-new-kernel-for-ubuntu/
<nosrednaekim> Chai, whats your problem?
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, why do you need to do that?
<Chai_Sangeen> the prob is when i boot and select the kernel from gub but it just gets stuck on th eloading screen
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ping
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, 2.6.17-10-generic you can download from the repos.
<nosrednaekim> Alt-f2 right after you select it grub..it'll show you the error
<Chai_Sangeen> 2.6.17-10 is what i have installed
<nosrednaekim> and whats wrong with it?
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, oh ok. what is not supported for you on the macbook?
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, that exist in 2.6.18 I mean?
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, well the touch pad and not sure about the vid card
<nosrednaekim> are you sure the touch pad is a kernel problem?
<nosrednaekim> the video card is definately supported...
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, i also have probs with the ACPI hanging on boot
<livingdaylight> has anyone else slipped on the dist-upgrade banana peel Canonical put infront of us?
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, does it have intel graphics or ati? with the intel you need to install 915resolution. no idea about the touchpad though...
<livingdaylight> cwillu: you dere?
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, i think its the inel... it was the first edition macbook
<Franek> what do i need to run xconfig?
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, "lspci | grep -i vga" will tell you
<hypn0> livingdaylight: not me, I watch where I put my feet  :-)
<erUSUL> Franek: qt devel package
<livingdaylight> hypn0: i am too trusting :(
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, thanks
<Franek> erUSUL: so apt-get install qt wright?
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, same as I have. install package 915resolution and you will get higher resolutions
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, so is it really worth upgading the kernel will i see better stability?
<nosrednaekim> !qt-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, i already have ti installed
<noel_> Greetings all.
<bu2> I thought some of you might be able to tell me where this LocalSettings.php file is. I am installing an openid module in Medawiki and the faq says "If you installed the OpenID and Yadis PHP libraries via PEAR, your LocalSettings.php file may have a include_path override that prevents the PEAR libraries from being found. If your LocalSettings.php includes this line" But I don't know where the file is. Anybody have any idea?
<a7p> hi everyone, I just "disabled" my gnome (feisty) by setting an applet to a mode which crashes it ... so does anyone know how to remove this plugin via comandline?
<bahr> Is it normal, that I don't get any hits of gvim, after making a standard ubuntu 6.06 installation? I also enabled universe and multiverse repos
<Hoxzer> bu2: locate?
<ekimus> bu2: find / -type f -iname 'localesettings.php' 2>/dev/null in terminal
<nosrednaekim> a7p: wat is it called?
<a7p> bahr: not normal
<Jowi> Chai_Sangeen, that's strange... anyway. here's a good link for kernel compile https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<a7p> nosrednaekim: I do not know, it's this calendar-thing.
<ekimus> Hoxzer: locate probably didn't catch it if he just installed
<noel_> Greetings all. I am running ./configure, and I get this error."We need a working libXext to proceed. "
<unimatrix9> a7p cant you boot in safe ?
<Hoxzer> ekimus: yeah, but can't he do updatedb?
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, I'll check it out... thanx for the link
<Franek>  erUSUL: so apt-get install qt wright
<noel_> How do I get a working libXext?
<ekimus> sure he can :) - there's always more than one way
<gumpish> Is there a way to tell apt-get which server to try first when fetching packages?
<erUSUL> Franek: libqt3-mt-dev maybe libqt4-dev works too
<a7p> unimatrix9: booting is no problem ... just witched to xfce ... so everything (but gnome with the missconfigured account ist available).
<Franek> erUSUL:thanks
<nosrednaekim> Chai_: go to www.linux-latops.com
<erUSUL> Franek: no problem
<ekimus> gumpish: afaik no, but you shouldn't have more than one entry for each repo otherwise you'll run into an unfamous mmap bug (or if you have too many repos)
<nosrednaekim> and check out what people had to do with macbooks
<gumpish> :o ok thanks
<rjtadmin> After upgrading samba server isnt working anymore
<nosrednaekim> up grading to what
<Chai_Sangeen> Jowi, do you have beryl installed? im having trouble activing skydome
<bu2> ekimus hoxzer thanks. Locate worked
<js_> does anybody now when the next release is due?
<PriceChild> js_, april 29th ish
<rjtadmin> after upgrading to edgy samba server doesnt work
<ekimus> !release | js_
<ubotu> js_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mzfckr> 19 april?
<js_> ahh
<Enselic``> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<coltrane> jowi i have this
<js_> will feisty amd64 be more transparent to things such as flash and other 32bit things?
<coltrane> xserver-xorg-video-sis:
<coltrane>   Installed: 1:0.9.1-0ubuntu2
<coltrane>   Candidate: 1:0.9.1-0ubuntu2
<coltrane>   Version table:
<coltrane>  *** 1:0.9.1-0ubuntu2 0
<coltrane>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<coltrane>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jrib> js_: flash is closed source and made by adobe, it's up to them
<coltrane> my onboard graphic card doesn't seem to work weel cause the display is slow
<ekimus> !paste | coltrane
<ubotu> coltrane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> coltrane, 3rd time : pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CapaH> Ok maybe someone can help me here. What do I type in the SHELL to see a list of all WIFI networks within my reach and then once I find the one I want, how do I connect to it?
<coltrane> ok sorry
<js_> jrib: i mean options to use a 32bit firefox without messing around like an idiot
<ekimus> CapaH: i think iwlist scan
<jrib> js_: oh, not that I know of, but try #ubuntu+1
<CapaH> then how do I connect to the one I want ekimus
<coltrane> ok i understood the stuff , so here is the pastebin of my xorg.conf!
<coltrane> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9428/
<Zewey> CaPaH: iwlist scan, and iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>
<CapaH> perfect thanks Zewey
<ekimus> CapaH: can't remember sorry, but i think in the manpage of iwlist the other iw... commands are under the see also section (at the bottom)
<Zewey> that, or get network-manager, it's awesome :P
<eilker> system has freezing problem, i think it is cause of mouse, how can i check or solve this ?
<PriceChild> one second coltrane
<coltrane> ok thanks
<coltrane> the drivers i'm supposed to install are named "/VGA/sisdrv_430_20040604.o"
<PriceChild> coltrane, You dont' need to install anything, they come with ubuntu
<coltrane> but the display, like when i move a window, is very slow
<coltrane> with window it's ok..
<coltrane> but the display, like when i move a window, is very slow and with windows xp it's ok
<PriceChild> coltrane, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change driver from "vesa" to "sis" in section device
<coltrane> ok
<PriceChild> coltrane, You will then need to restart your X server...
<coltrane> i try this
<PriceChild> coltrane, if this fails...
<coltrane> yep?
<PriceChild> coltrane, ctrl+alt+f1, log in, then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" to regenerate your sources.list
<unimatrix9> wonder how much ram the system has...
<PriceChild> unimatrix9, type top
<ardchoille> How do I run top and have a specific app be at the top of the list?
<coltrane> ok thanks
<gnube> I am not getting the mod_rewrite voodoo to work, any Apache2 witch doctors in the house?
<coltrane> i try and come back after :)
<unimatrix9> coltrane his system i ment..
<unimatrix9> :P
<PriceChild> gnube, hehe I always have trouble with that...
<gnube> Yeah, apache2ctl is not complaining but nothing is working. *sigh*
<PriceChild> gnube, I'm sorry though I have to disappear :(
<rjtadmin> Wierd, after upgrading form dapper to edgy the rest of my network can't see this box. It's online and has an IP but no other machine can ping/ssh/samba it..any ideas
<gnube> PriceChild, No problem.
<ekimus> gnube: what does the error log say (and more importantly pls define _what_ you want to achieve with mod_rewrite....)
<gnube> ekimus, Error log says nothing, access log says '200'
<gnube> ekimus, I want mod_rewrite to move useragents that begin with the string 'Java' to someplace off my server
<ekimus> gnube: then enable the rewrite log (RewriteLog /path/to/file - RewriteLoglevel 9 - apache2ctl -t && apache2ctl restart)
<AMSmith42> Where is sources.list? I once knew, but I forget.
<Frogzoo> AMSmith42: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnube> ekimus, The rewrite log is already enabled as far as I can tell, I put that in /etc/apach2/apache.conf
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<livingdaylight> AMSmith42: /etc/apt/sources.list
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<KOC> Is there an easy way of accessing the local Windows partition from an Ubuntu live CD (i.e. without resorting to issuing "mount" commands)
<ekimus> gnube: can you paste that? along with your rewriterule?
<PriceChild> KOC, using gparted to mount it?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: let me know when you get back
<gnube> ekimus, Here is the condition: RewriteCond %{HTTP_USER_AGENT} ^Java
<Frogzoo> KOC: gparted - maybe
<gnube> ekimus, And here is the rule: RewriteRule  ^/$ /glossary.html  [L] 
<ekimus> gnube: try  RewriteRule  ^/$ /glossary.html  [R,L]  (you are aware that ^/$ only matches if you request http://yourserver/ - and nothing else?)
<KOC> PriceChild, I mean like open files
<KOC> Not mess with partition tables
<gnube> ekimus, Yeah, that is what I wanted, any user agent with ^Java should get redirected.
<Grif3r> I have a problem
<cwillu> livingdaylight: ahoy
<cwillu> any luck?
<KOC> Does the Ubuntu CD set up an automatic fstab or something maybe?
<ekimus> gnube: you will only redirect any user agent with ^Java that requests ^/$
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ^^ so printing works a charm in live cd
<gnube> ekimus, Hmm. So if one requests ^/foo$ it does not get redirected.
<gnube>  I see.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: okay, you're not as crazy as I thought :)
<gnube> I was not clear on that.
<cwillu> (dpkg just finished btw :p)
<Grif3r> If I configure Evolution to fetch my POP3 mail, then if I open Mail in iBook it won't fetch them too and vice versa. Both leave copy of mail in server.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: oh, what a shame :p
<gnube> ekimus, Thanks for the clarification.
<Grif3r> any way around the problem?
<Grif3r> I wan't to get same mail in both machines
<cwillu> livingdaylight: did it detect it automatically?
<ekimus> gnube: no $ says end here so you to redirect everything you would do ^(.*) /glossary.html
<livingdaylight> cwillu: no, it never did that before and not in live cd either. I just go to admin/ printing set it up and did a test page
<Frogzoo> Grif3r: imap will do this
<KOC> Basically the goal is to open up pictures on the hard drive -- the system is being test driven now and the user test driving it isn't comfortable with any more than a couple linux commands
<gnube> ekimus, Okay, I will edit my requesting script and watch the logs again . . .
<Demonswarm> I have some problems w. an old computer any idea where i can get hardware help?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: okay;  back to your regular system, I'm curious whether anything interesting shows up in /var/log/cups/error_log
<Grif3r> Frogzoo: doesn't that mean, that I need to keep another computer always on as the server that fetches POP3 mails?
<Grif3r> and I'd like to have physical copies
<AMSmith42> Why would ubuntu-server install with my repositories set to "restricted" in sources.list?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: then i better come out of live cd first
<Grif3r> so if gmail for some reason suddenly eats all my emails I'd have them
<Frogzoo> Grif3r: well it means you need an isp that supports imap - they must be out there somewhere
<livingdaylight> cwillu: there is no advantage in being in the live cd now, is there?
<Grif3r> I use gmail, afaik they only support pop3
<gnube> Hmm. No go. I must have put the directives in the wrong place.
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ok, so, i'll be back in a mo
<Grif3r> Frogzoo, any other ideas?
<KOC> Sorry, let me rephrase: I'm running the Ubuntu Live CD, what's the easiest way to access my Windows files?
<Grif3r> difficult as my main computer is actually a laptop
<Robinsjostrom> do you think i will slow down the ubuntu system if i install and boot it from this external drive? http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=221&language=en
<cwillu> Grif3r: easiest way might be to just have gmail set to forward a copy to another free email account
<cwillu> um, can somebody tell livingdaylight that I'll be right back when he comes back?
<Balooo__> Hi! every one
<Grif3r> cwillu: like my other gmail account? hmm.. if I'd make cross-forwarding from other gmail to other and vice versa it might actually work so I could get copies on both computers. :D
<Zewey> Grif3r: any chance you could host your own imap mailserver though?
<Grif3r> Zewey: no,
<gnube> ekimus, No go. I think the syntax is alright, I just feel I have the rewrite rule in the wrong place.
<Grif3r> Zewey: maybe after I sell this computer and build another, based on VIA's latest line of fanless motherboards
<Grif3r> they're awesome
<deep> Is XFCE using metacity?
<Zewey> sounds expensive :P
<simmerz> cwillu: got it working. the only thing I got rid of was an ms-dnf thing
<predaeus> deep: nah, xfwm
<deep> predaeus: okay, thanx ^^,
<coltrane> hey PriceChild , I changed "vesa" to "sis" in the xorg.conf and now it works much faster! thanks a lot !
<rusher> hello
<Balooo__> I have problem with the backspace key and i don't know if it is my Mac OS X terminal app or que bash shell under ubuntu server 6.10. When i press it when i'm in nano, it erase the lettre on the right and not back. Idea someone ?
<rusher> Is feisty ready to be used yeT?
<Pici> !fiesty | rusher
<ubotu> rusher: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<just22> hi, whats the time there?
<IdleOne> rusher, ready to be tested
<Pici> IdleOne: Good answer
<IdleOne> just22, over there it is 5:00pm . time to drink
<pascutti> just22: here is 11:20 am, time to eat
<just22> ahahah
<just22> here it's 15.32 pm
<IdleOne> Pici, ty I try
<umop> How do I find what processes are using my sound card?
<Grif3r> this looks great for everything: VIA EPIA-CN10000EG
<Grif3r> fanless mini-itx
<Grif3r> gotta love 'em
<umop> How do I find what processes are using my sound card?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: /var/log?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: /var/log/cups/err...
<cwillu> livingdaylight: brb
<umop> I guess I will just reboot.
<cwillu> livingdaylight: back and forth actually
<joe4444> cwillu, i fixed it!
<livingdaylight> cwillu: lots of error logs
<cwillu> joe4444: sweeeeeeeeeet
<joe4444> ...well, i found a good xorg.conf =)
<cwillu> joe4444: direct rendering?
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> joe4444: close enough :p
<cwillu> livingdaylight: can you pastebin it?
<joe4444> cwillu, LOTS of settings in this one... no clue which are responsible, but all i had to do was add my 1440x900 resolution as an option and it worked
<cwillu> joe4444: swedish
<cwillu> joe4444: fglrx still?
<joe4444> yeah
<cwillu> k
<Zero9983> i already install pure-ftpd , how to configure it ?
<cwillu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<joe4444> no direct rendering =/
<cwillu> hmm :/
<joe4444> but i can see the login screen =D
<Zero9983> i already install pure-ftpd ftp server, how to configure it ?
<cwillu> heh
<eilker>  i have three kernels (after upgrades), do i have chance to uninstall 2 of 3 ? i wanne keep only the newest one
<proXx> hi..is there any way to uninstall grub from the mbr without using fixmbr(winxp)..because this didn't work.. maybe by using a live ubuntu cd?
<js_> elljay: just apt-get remove linux-image-version
<cwillu> eilker: you can uninstall old ones via synaptic, I think there's also a purge kernel thingy somewhere;  keeping the last 1 or 2 around is generally a good idea though
<erUSUL> eilker: you can do it sefely
<livingdaylight> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9437/ there are a bunch of other .tar.gz errorlogs
<aglet> is there a way to get a snapshot of CPU usage of a currently running process?  I'm thinking of awking top -b output, but it doesn't seem right
<cwillu> livingdaylight: ya, don't worry about the tar'd
<livingdaylight> cwillu: take tht back. not tar.gz
<joe4444> cwillu, if you're curious: http://dpaste.com/6615/  -- everything from line 92 down i found on a Gentoo site
<Demonswarm> anyone know a distro i can run from a floppy?
<Zero9983> i already install pure-ftpd ftp server, how to configure it ?
<joe4444> cwillu, let me know if you see anything i might be able to change/add for direct rendering
<proXx> and the grub-reinstall method of the installing cd didn't work either
<erUSUL> Demonswarm: coyote linux iirc
<livingdaylight> cwillu: reads: error_log1.gz ; error_log2.gz etc
<cwillu> livingdaylight: hmm, that might be useful:  "cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found"
<jrib> aglet: ps -o something_i_cant_remember
<eilker> cwillu>erUSUL : thanx
<cwillu> joe4444: broken record:  does it do anything different if you set depth to 16?
<joe4444> i'll give it a try...
<aglet> jrib: NB not cumulative CPU time...
<ben325e> I've got a printer issue... whenever I print from openoffice.org, everything is pretty much WYSIWYG, but when I print from swift/firefox, it is text only and BIG!   My temp workaround is to print to file, and then print that file, which looks great... any suggestions other than keeping my status quo?
<proXx> has nobody an idea? :'(
<Pici> aglet: Nice nickname.
<jrib> aglet: what is NB?
<yagooda> czesac jest ktos z polski ??
<aglet> nota bene -- literally "note well"
<joe4444> cwillu, no signal on either display
<Marc> proXx: I've had the same issue with other dists, i don't dual boot anymore
<Lunar_Lamp> proXx, the winxp method does work, you must have made a mistake :-/
<joe4444> ...just like before, can't CAF1 to get back to console
<yagooda> SZUKAM KOGOS Z POLSKI CO WYTLUMACZY MI COKOLWIEK ! ! ! !
<jrib> aglet: you should be able to get the same info as in top
<CheshireViking> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<aglet> jrib: no, top integrates over time to come up with the "current" %age usages
<aglet> jrib: at least, that's what I think it does
<jrib> aglet: well ps has this: cpu utilization of the process in "##.#" format. Currently, it is the CPU time used divided by the time
<jrib> ... the process has been running
<aglet> yeah, in other words, cumulative
<rusher> will fiesty have better support for usb printers? my printer works on fedora but not ubuntu
<proXx> Marc: i think i did everything right.. i bootet the windows cd an used the  recovery console to make fixmbr
<aglet> jrib: I want to know say %age of time on CPU in last second
<Marc> proXx: Have you made sure the correct partition is active?
<ciccio> Hallo ich bin france
<proXx> do you mean the right windows selected?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: any suggestions?
<Marc> What I mean is, i used to dual boot into a HDD installed Knoppix. I had grub installed to /boot, then to change which OS booted i would use the knoppix live cd to change the active partition with parted
<proXx> Marc: or do you mean a setting of mbr
<jrib> aglet: do you know of anything that /does/ give that info?  just curious
<yagooda> witam! mam takie pytanie poniewaz uzywam ubuntu od wczoraj i nie wiem co sie dzieje chce cos zainstalowac co jest zapakowane! no i wszedzie jest napisane ze po rozpakowaniu trzeba wpisac ./configure nastepnie make i make install a jak wpisuje make to pisze ze nie ma tam czegos :/ i nie wiem wogole o co chodzi bo nic sie na tym nie znam :/
<aglet> jrib: top
<NET||abuse> hmm, i've installed mysql-server5.0 from debs,, i want to add --skip-name-resolve to the startup switches.. where do i put that? is there somehwere to put it in /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<cwillu> livingdaylight: I'm googling it
<jrib> aglet: you know what you could do... figure it out one second, and then another second later, then compute accordingly
<bulmer> oh man oh man..this DST - daylight savings time is causing major headache for us tech support..
<Overdose1> can someone give me a link to ubuntu Live cd?
<proXx> Marc: but i want to remove it or at least reinstall or repair it in any way
<aglet> jrib: I know, I was hoping to be able to avoid that, or at least to get the "snapshot" figueas in a less resource-intensive way (eg out of /proc)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<aglet> jrib: it just seemed like something that someone would already have done...
<merc> im going to make my own t-shirts.
<merc> oops wrong chan
<merc> :)
<Marc> proXx: Have a look here http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/windows-xp/3423-windows-xp-wont-boot-mbr-problem.html
<Marc> proXx: The post from swoolgrove
<Orfeous> hmm
<bulmer> ben325e umm maybe you can write a script to directly just calls OO to print the output of your firefox print..besides if you look at firefox it does call lp to print
<axeman> anyone want to help a newbie running a LiveCD try to connect to a wireless network?
<rusher> System - Admin - Network
<ben325e> thanx bulmer, now just gotta go learn to write a script..., which I need to learn anyway.  Just not sure how to do that, but I'll read up.   I didn't know if my problem was common or isolated.... thanks for the help
<axeman> I can see the network, enter the WEP key - still no connect
<proXx> Marc: fortunately there is an version for a bootable cd because i dont have a floppy..i will try this.. thanks a lot.. and even more
<proXx> if it works ;)
<daxxar> Hm
<Marc> proXx: Good luck :)
<daxxar> My gnome-power-manager tray icon seems to consistently stop updating to new information. I'm not certain, but I think it's only post-hibernation it does it.
<ekimus> hmm any support channel for ubuntu-server installations?
<ekimus> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<donaldinho> Hi. I've got a question about users/groups. I seem to have broken my ubuntu install so that sudo no longer works
<daxxar> (I.e. doesn't update when I remove / connect power-cable (says "Computer is running on AC power" no matter what), and remaining battery time never changes)
<daxxar> Anyone know what could cause it and/or how to fix it?
<jrib> donaldinho: is your user in the "admin" group?
<ardchoille> What version of gnome is going to be in Feisty final?
<pradeep> archangelpetro, 2.17
<ardchoille> pradeep: Thanks
<jorn> quit
<donaldinho> no its not. that prob what it is
<arn_> how can i stop my firefox? it just got stock
<abunasser> Q = How to apply emerald themes Without Beryl ??????
<arn_> i tried "kill mozilla"
<Zewey> sudo killall firefox-bin
<pradeep> arn_, killall firefox-bin
<___shavenger___> dea-stras
<donaldinho> jrib: i thought if you used usermod -Gothers roger it would not change your primary group but it would add you to additional groups
<arn_> but it says "-bash: kill: jshohel
<abunasser> Q = How to apply emerald themes Without  using Beryl ????? is that possible ??
<arn_> ohh, ok
<tdn> How do I disable the pcspeaker completely? I have tried sudo modprobe -r pcspkr, but it does not help. I am using headphones and it is really loud when the pc speaker beeps in them. I get a shock each time.
<aglet> clip the wire & put a switch in?
<jrib> donaldinho: nope, see  man usermod.  It removes you of groups not listed in your command.  It's easier to user 'adduser' imo
<ben325e> abunasser: try #ubuntu-effects
<donaldinho> jrib: right fair enough. cheers for that
<aglet> tdn: alternatively set "bell-style" in your readline config
<aglet> tdn: ie in ~/.inputrc "set bell-style visible"
<tdn> aglet, I do *not* want any kind of beep right now. Not from the pcspeaker. Not from a sound file.
<jrib> tdn: system > preferences > sounds
<rambo3> why no just mute the speakers
<bulmer> tdn: as one suggested remove the wires to it
<tomek_> how to open *.bin file ?
<finalbeta> tomek_: you don't, you run them
<Grif3r> how to burn a image? .iso?
<jrib> !iso | Grif3r
<ubotu> Grif3r: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> !burning | Grif3r
<ubotu> Grif3r: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tomek_> yea, it's some sort of cd image
<carlosqueso> tomek_ .bin is usually program...just go to the directory they're in and typ ./<name of .bin file>
<tdn> bulmer, I can't. It's a laptop.
<finalbeta> I wonder
<finalbeta> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomek_> ok, I've chmod +x it and then run..
<tomek_> no file to run
* shoaibi LOVES UBUNTU ;)
<tomek_> it's cd image
<Grif3r> thx
<carlosqueso> tomek_then just burn it to a cd and see what it does
<finalbeta> carlosqueso: no, it's like an ISO. you have to have a bruning program that supports bin
<rusher> anyone run xen under ubuntu?
<tomek_> I don't whant to burn it... ;)
<Demonswarm> howto start an ubuntu LIVE CD when iam running a floppy?
<ctothej> I need some recommendations as the more compatible mp3 player for use with linux. I am looking at the Creative Zen Vision:M, the iPod Video, and the Toshiba Gigabeat.
<priich> tomek_, do you want to mount a .bin   (cd/dvd - image) ?
<ctothej> I would like to use amarok or just drag and drop with it.
<bulmer> Demonswarm: you can not, you have to get a cdrom player or dvd rom player
<tomek_> priich: yes
<rambo3> Creative= Windos terrorist , Ipod = Another windows flawor
<VII> Hey, is it possible to make video show on my TV, but unless a video is playing the TV is black?
<priich> tomek_,             sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/my/iso/file.bin /media/DVD
<donaldinho> jrib: is there any way for me to make me a member of the admin group again without using a live cd to change the group file
<ctothej> rambo3: what could I use then? toshiba touts working hand-in-hand with WMP10
<Demonswarm> hallo howto start a CD from a live-floppy? iam running coyote and i wanne start a ubunt live cd
<priich> tomek_, sorr aboyt that last one, it should be /media/ISO
<carlosqueso> donaldinho, you should be able to boot into recovery mode
<jrib> donaldinho: well if you have a root password set you can login as root.  Or if you have another user that can sudo, you can login is that user.  Otherwise, you need to either use a live cd or choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<rambo3> man addgroup
<tomek_> priich: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<tomek_> some module needed?
<rambo3> ctothej, no , i have zen (birthday present). And its screems WMP10 . Maby if you search forums
<donaldinho> thanks. will try that
<bulmer> oh man oh man..this DST - daylight savings time is causing major headache for us tech support..
<sethk> tomek_, if it were a module, it would say that it doesn't recognize the -t xxx argument
<ctothej> rambo3: do you use it with ubuntu though?
<rambo3> no
<carlosqueso> DST is generally evil
<ctothej> damn
<tomek_> ah, anyway it doesn't work ;)
<paco> hi all
<paco> i had a cgiirc question.  when i try to connect to a friend's site, i get a 'can't connect to server' error.
<VII> hm, I have a hdd with mp3s on, its not my windows drive, how do I access it?
<carlosqueso> VII, what filesystem
<priich> tomek_, no  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/my/iso/file.bin /media/ISO                  is what i use.
<VII> ntfs
<priich> tomek_, however if someone was really clever, they made that .bin file with a non standard blocksize. do you have an accompanying .cue ?
<tomek_> no
<tomek_> I've downloaded it
<tomek_> damn... must download nero
<carlosqueso> VII, the easy (one time) way is to create a directory called /media/mp3s and then use sudo mount /dev/<your hdd> /media/mp3
<VII> oh
<flake> with wolf et, I can run et and hear the sound but there is also an annoying background buzz - but I don't hear it under kde multimedia - is there a fix for that?
<paco> is anyone here familiar with cgiirc?
<Grif3r> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<VII> carlosqueso: How can I find out what drive that is?
<aos> hello
<carlosqueso> VII sudo fdisk -l
<priich> tomek_, well there are various utilities floating around you could try. I'm sure there are a couple on sourceforge or you could try googling for it. (first hit shows http://he.fi/bchunk/     )
<carlosqueso> look for NTFS
<VII> ok, thx, will try
<aos> im looking something like guitar pro for ubuntu
<tomek_> priich: ok, thanks for help
<slavik> What does the following error mean? (gnome-panel:5888): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80c7760
<Robinsjostrom> will i reduce "speed" if i install ubuntu on an external harddrive that has 7200rpm istead of installing it on a sata2 drive?
<slavik> I think that the error causes my X session to restart all the time
<mr_daniel> with firefox I am able to make a greyscale-print, but with evince or acroread it is not possible
<mr_daniel> is there maybe a special option for 'lp' oder 'lpr' to make a greyscale print ?
<carlosqueso> Robinsjostrom, people have had real problems trying to run ubuntu off external drives
<Robinsjostrom> carlosqueso: oh =(
<salam> projet de developpement rural
<VII> bah, the file browser wont let me create folders..
<carlosqueso> VII...that's the downside of using NTFS with linux...it's read-only
<xyz-abc> hi everyone, how can I fix bad sectors?
<carlosqueso> ntfs-3g supports writing though
<carlosqueso> !ntfs-3g | VII
<ubotu> VII: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<flake> when I drag the desktop window around, Ihear a bunch of clicks with every mouse movement - how can I turn that off?
<tomek_> ehh, those *.bin files are probabbly broken
<aos> any1 know any linux application similiar to guitar pro?
<priich> Robinsjostrom, yes you will definetly get a reduction in "speed" if running it off USB compared to SATA2.
<VII> well, Im not interested in writing to my mp3-hdd right now, I just wanna access it. But I was told to make a new folder to mount the hhd into. I cant make that folder tho.
<mr_daniel> aos: maybe here http://www.gnomefiles.org/ or http://kde-apps.org/
<carlosqueso> VII, ah...that's cause you don't have permissions for /media.  just type sudo mkdir /media/mp3s (or whatever you want to call it) into a terminal
<priich> aos, sorry can't say i do. Have you tried searching on freshmeat.net ?
<VII> sweet, thx
<`nicola> at the boot I get a lot of
<`nicola> udevd[2249]  : add_to_rules : unknown key 'ATTRS{idVendor}
<kenthomson> HELP; By using SwiftFox, am i using proprietary software or is it completely 'free' software? And would anyone advise me for/against it from personal experience or otherwise?
<VII> how do I delete a folder?
<cypher_> My Soundcard does not work, please reads this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9447/
<carlosqueso> kenthompson...swiftfox is just firefox with some optimizations, it's free software
<rambo3> !Iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<kritzstapf> is there a kde-style that fits the "human"-style for gtk?
<rambo3> !Iceweasel | kenthomson,
<ubotu> kenthomson,: please see above
<carlosqueso> VII, if it's empty, just use sudo rmdir <file name>  if it's not empty, then use sudo rm -R (but do this only if you want to get rid of everyting in it)
<kenthomson> rambo3, is iceweasel different from swiftfox? I understand it is
<OuZo_> can anybody help with LVM?
<kenthomson> carlosqueso, is swiftfox GPL-ed?
<Oritemis> Guys, how do I install the gnome system manager?
<livingdaylight> cwillu: have you abandoned the cause? :D
<rambo3> kenthomson,  its debians project on complitly open firefox.
<PriceChild> VII, what folder are you trying to remove?
<kenthomson> rambo3, i couldn't understand what you are hinting at
<Oritemis> I don't see it into add/remove programs.
<cypher_> My Soundcard does not work, please reads this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9447/
<cypher_> I need support
<rambo3> kenthomson, read wiki in link
<priich> kenthomson, what you need is vrms. (virtual richard m stallman)       :)
<carlosqueso> kenthompson...after looking at site...swiftfox NOT free....not sure that's leagal
<kenthomson> priich, why a virtual one?
<kenthomson> carlosqueso, i understand that swiftfox is NOT FREE SOFTWARE
<VII> pricechild, a folder I just created
<VII> if I mount a whole HDD into a folder, will it require as much space??
<carlosqueso> yeah...I was wrong
<kritzstapf> VII, it will require the space an empty directory requires..
<kenthomson> !swiftfox
<PriceChild> VII, No, editing stuff in that folder happens ont he mounted HDD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carlosqueso> VII....there isn't any space...it just attaches to the filesstem there...a bit different if you're working from windows
<priich> kenthomson, it's a kind of joke app that analyses your installed packages and reports the ones from the non-free tree.
<VII> okok
<kenthomson> priich, really?
<uproot> hey guys, is there any usb wireless devices that are compatible with ubuntu ?
<Flaming> hi
<rambo3> http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3634591
<cypher_> My Soundcard does not work, please reads this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9447/ Please HELP
<kenthomson> rambo3, for me?
<aorthr33> Is there a way to put different desktop backgrounds on each desktop (e.g. like in KDE)?
<c0rrosionX> Hey guys I connect to my Ubuntu machine by ssh, but when I'm using VI and i press Insert I don't see Insert on the bottom and when I use the arrow keys, it gives me letters like C, w, etc, it's the only ubuntu machine that ever did that to me...
<VII> argh, sorry for troubling you carlsoqueso, I was just about to mount, but the lines u gave me disapeared here in the channel. too much written since.
<Pici> c0rrosionX: Sounds like an issue with your ssh client.
<c0rrosionX> it's putty but I can connect to other machines fine
<carlosqueso> VII: sudo mount /dev/<drive name> /media/mp3s (or whatever you called it)
<carlosqueso> if that works, I'll tell ya how to mount it permanently
<kenthomson> c0rrosionX, try using "vim" to open the editor rather than "vi". maybe it should solve your problem
<VII> sudo mount /devsdb1 /share
<priich> kenthomson, really.   do            sudo apt-get install vrms                 and see for yourself. :)
<c0rrosionX> yeah it did... strange
<phrizer> I was running Dapper on a 800mhz athlon system with 256mb memory, and it was pretty zippy, not super fast but very usable. I've just got given a P4 2ghz machine with 256mb memory which i've installed 6.10 on. Memory access on the new machine is faster, hdd access is about the same maybe slightly faster on the new one, Yet this new machine is crawling on its knee's trying when it tries to do nearly anything.
<VII> lol, that was stupid of me
<carlosqueso> naw....command line takes getting used to
<palatix> anyone get geforce 8800 gts running under feisty
* phrizer trying crying
<Stormx2> carlosqueso: It does. 90% of the time there is a graphical alternative, but eventually you'll find command line quicker for some things
<eNons3nse> can someone tell me how to make VLC my default media player instead of Totem.
<rambo3> palatix, you know the channel
<Stormx2> eNons3nse: Right click a file you want it to be default with > open with > VLC
<carlosqueso> stormx2...I know....I'm able to do almost anything ssh-ed in from work
<Stormx2> eNons3nse: It will become default
<palatix> yes , i'm new here
<Stormx2> carlosqueso: ah okay..
<eNons3nse> Stormx2: That would change it for that file type or just that file?
<rambo3> palatix,  #ubuntu+1
<CheshireViking> !feisty > palatix
<Stormx2> eNons3nse: File type
<phrizer> Any ideas what would cause my "new" P4 2ghz machine to run at least twice as slow as my older 800mhz athlon?
<VII> ok, I mounted it, got no reply from the terminal afterwards, but when I open the folder I mounted into I get a error message saying "The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents."
<Stormx2> !association
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about association - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<palatix> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Stormx2> !openwith
<Askar> what can I use to make a short movie of my desktop? Like a screenshotmovie? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Askar: gtkRecordDesktop
<palatix> #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> Askar: No sorry. recordMyDesktop
<Stormx2> Askar: Google it.
<Askar> Stormx2: Can I get it with apt-get?
<priich> phrizer, try a lighter windowmanager.     Maybe e17 or Ion.
<rambo3> !instanbul
<cypher_> My Soundcard does not work, please reads this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9447/ Please HELP
<Stormx2> Askar: I don't *think* so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phrizer> priich, thats not the point.
<VII> carlosqueso: actually, I see the filesystem is HPFS/NTFS if that matters
<phrizer> priich. going from a athlon 800mhz machine to 2ghz machine shouldnt result in a 2 times speed decrease, should it?
<phrizer> the only other difference is i upgraded to edgy from dapper.
<carlosqueso> VII...that shouldn't....have you had trouble mounting it?
<priich> phrizer, sorry. But the way you worded it, i got the impression that you installed a newer operating system as well. My bad.
<rambo3> phrizer, can you do i clean install , or do you have anything important on HD?
<taTe> Hello... i wan't to install Zsnes 1.51... i have Ubuntu 6.10, can anybody help me? I tried everything.. =/
<VII> carlosqueso: no error while mounting it, just when trying to take a look in the folder
<phrizer> rambo3, well it was a clean install about 2 days ago.
<VII> the command I used was: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /share
<carlosqueso> you won't have permissions...use sudo nautilus and you will
<VII> carlosqueso: the command I used was: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /share
<rambo3> phrizer, you upgraded from dapper . clean install as in no uppgrade
<phrizer> priich, i did install a newer operating system, i installed edgy onto the newer machine, whereas the older one ran dapper. But surely that wouldnt have had THAT much of an effect?
<vinboy> how do I resize ext4 partition? i mounted it with extends option
<phrizer> rambo3, i did not update from dapper
<phrizer> i did a clean install to edgy.
<carlosqueso> VII that's fine...now use sudo nautilus and you'll be able to look around...then we can mount it permanently and give you permissions
<Larsson-Sweden> I am using tv-out. It works fine with the video driver gl. If i use the driver XV i only get picture on my monitor, not my TV. How can i send the picture to my tv instead?
<priich> phrizer, but if you use same OS/version then maybe it's getting throttled. I know on the last mobo i bought, it stupidly was throttled to like 30% of max as default in bios. Or you could be running into thermal throttling. Might be worth checking out.
<eNons3nse> Stormx2: I right click and choose "Open With VLC" all the time.  It doesn't make it default.  It just opens it with VLC for that one time.
<bulmer> VII you may want to try gksudo nautilus for graphicals
<VII> carlosquesco: That worked!
<Stormx2> eNons3nse: Try going to the "other application..." or similar and selecting VLC from there
<Stormx2> !openwith#
<carlosqueso> VII excellent...are you gonna want to mount it permanently?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwith# - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> !openwith
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwith - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stork> why the F$% does ubuntu server have ALSA daemon installed and running?!?!
<Stormx2> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<slavik> What does the following error mean? (gnome-panel:5888): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80c7760
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> Thats it!
<litage_> i resized the partition on my Mac laptop down to 20gb, partitioned 80gb for GNU/Linux, and left 18gb at the end for a FAT32 partition. however, cfdisk says the last 18gb are "unusable". how can i create a FAT32 partition there?
<taTe> Can anybody help me installing Zsnes 1.51 from Terminal? Thanks
<VII> carlosqueso: yes please =)
<Larsson-Sweden> I am using tv-out. It works fine with the video driver gl. If i use the driver XV i only get picture on my monitor, not my TV. How can i send the picture to my tv instead?
<jrib> taTe: hi, how come you don't use the version in the repositories?
<taTe> jrib: There is the 1.42, i want the 1.51
<Stormx2> litage_: You'd need a logical partition..
<priich> phrizer, also if since you switched motherboard, might be worthy checking out what mode your harddrives are running in. (use hdparm) If they are running in PIO mode or some stupid like that, it could starve the CPU.
<taTe> jrib: and i want to learn how to compile a program for myself
<c_lisp> hi whats a hdtv video card that works real good with ubuntu?
<jrib> taTe: have you been linked to the guide on the wiki about compiling?
<carlosqueso> okay...type sudo gedit /etc/fstab at a command prompt and add the following line (without quotes) "/dev/sdb1 /share ntfs umask=0222 0 0" at the end
<Stormx2> taTe: Find the it's website, download, and read the "INSTALL" or "README" file
<phrizer> priich, the harddrive likes to go crazy, I'm thinking it could be swapping too much. However my older machine surivived fine with 258mb of memory.
<litage_> Stormx2: when i highlight the unused 18gb in cfdisk, i can't create a logical partition. the usual options like "Create", "Delete", "Type", etc aren't available
<VII> ok
<taTe> i did everything in the INSTALL, but it doesn't work
<Stormx2> taTe: Before you try to do any compiling though, run this "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<jrib> !compiling | taTe
<ubotu> taTe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Stormx2> taTe: Any errors?
<eNons3nse> Stormx2: it still just uses VLC for that one time, then reverts back to Totem when i double click even the same file.
<skroll> If doing an Ubuntu server install, after installing cupsys, and most of the drivers, what is required to get cups to be able to detect connected usb printers?  all my cupsd detects is 'beh'
<Stormx2> litage_: Odd. Tried gparted / qparted / parted?
<Stormx2> eNons3nse: Tried properties > open with?
<litage_> Stormx2: not yet. should ``fdisk -l'' list the last 18gb as unused/free, or should it only list existing partitions?
<konstantinos> hello. I try to install XGL but when I write "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" I get " Couldn't find package xserver-xgl". What can I do?
<phrizer> priich, dma.
<rambo3> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<carlosqueso> VII, when you're done, close your file browser with the mp3s and unmount them by typing "sudo unmount /share" and then type "sudo mount -a" in the terminal
<carlosqueso> then you should be good to go
<VII> carlosqueso: I will still beable to reach it from windows right?
<rambo3> !repos > konstantinos
<Stormx2> litage_: No idea >.<
<carlosqueso> yeah...you aren't making any changes to windows
<taTe> i have build-essentials... and the "sh ./autogen.sh && gmake && gmake install" doesen't work... there is not "gmake"
<Stormx2> taTe: Try just "make" ?
<taTe> ./configure: line 3569: syntax error near unexpected token `1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR'
<taTe> ./configure: line 3569: `AM_PATH_SDL(1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR(SDL >= 1.2.0 is required
<erUSUL> taTe: gmake is the name of gnu make in non linux systems such us BSD or solaris
<Stormx2> taTe: You using the SVN version or something?
<erUSUL> taTe: in gnu systems is simply make
<dv_> hi
<dv_> anyone using feisty already?
<jrib> dv_: plenty of people in #ubuntu+1
<taTe> aahh good tip =D
<CheshireViking> !feisty > dv
<dv_> ah #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Stormx2> taTe: Usually with actual releases don't need to run autogen.sh
<konstantinos> what should I write at the Repositories to get the XGL ?
<erUSUL> !xgl > konstantinos
<rambo3> configure maby
<konstantinos> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<taTe> ./configure: line 3569: `AM_PATH_SDL(1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR(SDL >= 1.2.0 is required))'
<erUSUL> MEOWN: please stop
<Stormx2> taTe: You need to install the sdl dev package
<erUSUL> MEOWN: or go to #flood
<eNons3nse> Stormx2: that worked, thanks.
<VII> carlosqueso, when I tried to unmount it said: "sudo: unmount: command not found"
<taTe> ok, thanks
<rambo3> umount
<carlosqueso> VII, sorry umount not unmount
<VII> kk
<carlosqueso> sloppy typing today
<rambo3> use tabb
<boredandblogging> what is the command to check what kind of video card I have?
<erUSUL> boredandblogging: lspci | grep VGA
<Stormx2> taTe: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<erfan> Hello
<rusher> Question, if you just switched to Ubuntu from Fedora and realized your printer only worked in Fedora, what would you do?
<thinkpad> lu
<Stormx2> taTe: The general rule with compiling is when it says it needs a package (and the app is c/c++) it means you need the -dev package, which 90% of the time can be found in the repos
<VII> carlosqueso: woho! works like a charm. next question, and hopefully the last...... :D How do I play mp3s?
<thefish> hi folks
<boredandblogging> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> !mp3 > VII
<erUSUL> boredandblogging: no problem
<thinkpad> qui est francais ?
<thefish> im trying to connect a firewire ipdo to my laptop (7.04) but having no luck, i dont even know if the firewire port is working properly - i would guess if it was, i should have /proc/bus/ieee1394 is this correct?
<taTe> Stormx2: All these packages begins with "lib*" ?
<sdac221x_> hi,  is there a command to re-start the sound system in ubuntu ?  I haven't been able to find one.
<carlosqueso> VII: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 can help...it's for dapper, but should work on edgy too
<Stormx2> taTe: Not necessarily.
<erUSUL> sdac221x_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ??
<eilker>  i install superkaramba themes, it goes to /tmp/kde , so when i reboot , will i lose those themes ?
<carlosqueso> to install those packages, just use sudo apt-get install <package name> in the terminal, it's alot faster than synaptic
<taTe> carlosqueso:  and when i don't know the exact name of the package?
<Stormx2> taTe: apt-cache search <name>
<sdac221x_> erUSUL:  it did not seem to solve the problem.  If i mute the sound with the laptop  mute button, i have to restart the system in order to get sound back.  any idea what i can do ?
<carlosqueso> taTe, you can use apt-cache search <something> or that's when synaptic comes in handy
<kNo`> ouch, 1058 nicks! So... 1057 * hello
<Stormx2> taTe: I tend to add "| grep <name>" to the end too...
<erUSUL> sdac221x_: nope, sorry :(
<taTe> Stormx2: nice, thanks
<carlosqueso> stormx types too fast...makes me look bad
<taTe> carlosqueso: thanks
<carlosqueso> yw
<sdac221x_> erUSUL:  ok thanks
<erfan> salam
<wolferine> Ubuntu is a strong desktop distro, but it falls short for some users in a few areas. Where are the multimedia codecs and DVD support <-- this true?
<erUSUL> !mp3 > wolferine
<erUSUL> !dvd > wolferine
<dv_> wolferine, this is purely a rights issue
<dv_> legal issue that is
<erUSUL> wolferine: go and read some docs before doing such a claim ;P
<wolferine> oh?
<wolferine> im not making the claim
<rambo3> xandros propaganda
<dv_> well xandros bought the rights to distribute those codecs, so they have an unfair advantage
<wolferine> maybe you need to be a bit more positive in your conversation skills erUSUL
<wolferine> was surfing and found an article about it
<Dr_willis> "Computers are a Strong Tool, but falls short for some users in a few areas"
<Stormx2> carlosqueso: pwnt ;)
<slavik> is it possible to get Direct Rendering with fglrx running in BigDesktop mode over 2 screens?
<Dr_willis> Then again.. when did we start Catering to lazy 'users' that dont want to learn anything. :)
<wolferine> they are suggesting Linux Mint
<erUSUL> wolferine: codecs and stuff can't be distributed without licenses... even MS was forced to pay thomsom for ilegally distributing mp3 codecs...
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  i am using Linux Mint right now.. It dosent have much for it that ubuntu dosent.
<imorenos> olaaaaaaa
<imorenos> adiosssssssssssss
<Dr_willis> other then some codecs and some other things pre-installed.
<wolferine> well, VLC can work around the codec issues, can it not?
<taTe> Stormx2: I have installed the package and the error comes again... ?
<taTe> ./configure: line 3569: `AM_PATH_SDL(1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR(SDL >= 1.2.0 is required))
<nshang> 
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  'perhaps' and not legally in some places.
<wolferine> ah
<Dr_willis> that 'legal' aspect is a big one.
<wolferine> im noticing
<Dr_willis> now ya know why the GPL stuff is so much nicer in ways.. not near as many 'legal' issues.
<Dr_willis> Until recently even the 'gif' image file format had legal issues.
<Stormx2> taTe: What is this that you are compiling again?
<Dr_willis> MS got fined to the tune of 1.5 BILLION$ over mp3 licensing 'legalities' :)
<pa_hexa> j #montreuil
<taTe> Stormx2: Zsnes... a snes rom emulator
<Dr_willis> taTe,  what ya compiling it on?
<pa_hexa> oups sorry
<Stormx2> gif's a poor format anyway. Modern connections mean you might as well use PNG on thw web
<wolferine> well, bill is still the richest in the world
<dv_> Dr_willis, good thing is, it made people rethink that swpat issue
<wolferine> he is worth 50+ billion
<dv_> Stormx2, it has animations..
<dv_> and no, mng isnt practical
<Flaming> how can I make ubuntu execute an *.sh file automatically ?
<Flaming> on system start
<Stormx2> I've never had a need to make silly animations on websites.
<dv_> Flaming, chmod +x file.sh
<Dr_willis> the amiga .iff file format had animations years ago. :) i think.. egads.. im forgettting my amiga skills
<Dr_willis> Flaming,  what does this .sh do?
<rambo3> i had Zsnes on mythtv
<Stormx2> Flaming: System > Preferences > Sessions
<Flaming> Dr_willis, it will dial my internet connection
<dv_> ah automatically
<dv_> Dr_willis, yes iff rocked
<Stormx2> dv_: Your point is still valid, tho.
<Dr_willis> Flaming,  you want to start on BOOT up? or when you log in to X.
<Flaming> on Bootup
<Flaming> because it requires root privileges
<Stormx2> Thats like, init.rc stuff?
<Dr_willis> put it in the /etc/rc.local script is one way
<taTe> rambo3: zsnes where?
<rambo3> on mythtv
<Dr_willis> !find zsnes
<ubotu> Found: zsnes
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<rambo3> and i think i installed it from repos of edgy
<Dr_willis> zsnes does not work on the 64bit disrtos.
<taTe> yes... but i'm trying to compile the version 1.51
<Flaming> Dr_willis, like this:
<Flaming> #!/bin/sh -e
<Flaming> /usr/local/bin/inode-dialin xtest
<Flaming> exit 0
<Dr_willis> Flaming,  in rc.local befor the 'exit 0' line    /path/to/command.sh &
<taTe> !find sdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 55 others)
<Flaming> Dr_willis, well it does not have an *.sh suffix
<Dr_willis> flamesrock,  then dont use the .sh then. :)
<ctothej> how can I add a cvs repository to apt's sources.list?
<ctothej> i'd like it to update automatically
<Flaming> Dr_willis, with a & at the end?
<Flaming> of the line
<Dr_willis> flamesrock,  the script does have to be 'executable' and you may want to use the &
<Dr_willis> it depends on what the script is doing.
<Flaming> Dr_willis, ok I try it out ... so I need to restart now
<Flaming> Dr_willis, thank you very much!  see you soon
<Dr_willis> you could just do  sudo /etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis> NOTE in the rc.local comments.. you need tomake rc.local executable also
<Dr_willis> # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution bits.
<wolferine> any real benefit in going with the 64bit ubuntu over the 32?
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  not for most people.
<taTe> how can i see what version of package do i have?
<wolferine> package --version
<taTe> in console of course
<Dr_willis> wolferine,  ive seen a dozen people in here this week that think the 64bit version is REQUIRED for amd64 cpus...    which is false. of course...
<wolferine> yeah, I was thinking that when I first purchased my new MB
<wolferine> then I fell into reality
<wolferine> took a few hours :)
<bewst> has anyone here set up NIS on edgy?  the installation process seems to stall while "binding to YP server"
<Dr_willis> 64bit processing is still proberly a year or 2 away befor it becomes the 'standard' i guess...
<wolferine> what is the best app so far, for sending music to my iPod?
<wolferine> yeah, seems to be taking awhile, to get to the 64bit stage
<saladin> receiving the error "no common cd-rom drive detected when installing edgy". At the moment all i have is bleak news about there being no fix for this bug. No problem booting knoppix live cd though ?
<taTe> damn, why is so difficult to compile zsnes 1.51 >=/
<iGama> Hy, a friend of mine has the Ubuntu 6.10, has Wireless and Ethernet. He is connected by ethernet, and the wireless (ipw2100) stats alone. he dows ifconfig eth1 down, and 5 minuts later, the wirelss connection goes up. Any ideias to stop the wireless from going up alone?
<hartsantler> whats a simple command line to capture a single frame from my webcam?
<carlosqueso> iGama, does he have network-manager or similar installed?  that could be bringing the wireless back up
<COLA> how can I mount my windows hard drives?I am using ubuntu...any suggestions?
<saladin> receiving the error "no common cd-rom drive detected when installing edgy". At the moment all i have is bleak news about there being no fix for this bug. No problem booting knoppix live cd though ? any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<iGama> carlesoriol he does
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iGama> but even so, it shows wired connected, but the wireless starts
<COLA> thx :)
<carlosqueso> strange
<pantico> ciao
<taTe> bye, thanks anyway... im going to #zsnes
<pantico> join #linux-mi
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> i'm thinking of migrating my SuSE 10.2 box to ubuntu 6.10 server, is there good reiserfs support in 6.10?
<SpaceBass> I have a reiserfs software raid5 array that I need to support
<saladin> anyone know where else i can go to rceive support for ubuntu. i have been trying to install edgy for a month now with no luck.
<iGama> Hy, a friend of mine has the Ubuntu 6.10, has Wireless and Ethernet. He is connected by ethernet, and the wireless (ipw2100) stats alone. he dows ifconfig eth1 down, and 5 minuts later, the wirelss connection goes up. Any ideias to stop the wireless from going up alone?? any more ideias?
<iGama> network manager is installed
<iGama> Asus a6000v
<SpaceBass> saladin, whats the problem?
<VII> Im having trouble with my speakers. In windows I can hear sound from my speaker AND headphones at the same time, but in ubuntu I only hear it in the speakers.
<a7p> SpaceBass: try a liveCD ... raiserFS is a kernel thing ... I do not think ubuntu removed raiser-support from the kernel ..
<VII> *only hear it i nthe headphones
<saladin> spacebass: receiving the error "no common cd-rom drive detected when installing edgy". At the moment all i have is bleak news about there being no fix for this bug. No problem booting knoppix live cd though ? any ideas ?
<SpaceBass> a7p, thanks
<a7p> VII: open the mixer ...
<waylandbill> I have some packages I want to keep at a certain version. Is there a way to prevent apt-get upgrade from changing them for newer versions?
<a7p> VII and check the settings.
<SpaceBass> saladin, not with out knowing more...what is unique about the CD/DVD drive? is it IDE? controller on the mobo? etc?
<VII> a7p: what mixer?
<banutito> Hello
<SpaceBass> a7p, im not a fan of file system engeneers that kill their wife, but nevertheless I started with reiserfs and its too late to change now :)
<saladin> space: intel 965 motherboard (core duo) ,2 cdrom/dvd drives - both IDE
<kazim59> I've a pdf (51MB).... does not allow me to print it
<ironfroggy> i installed postfix. shouldnt i have a mail command?
<SpaceBass> saladin, just to get it booting, try removing one of the drives...just keep the one that is the primary on that channel
<erUSUL> ironfroggy: install mailx iirc
<saladin> spacebass: done that already, even swopped drives around .
<kazim59> it is protected somehow (the PDF)... and I can't print it... is there any workaround? niether evince nor acrobat reader allow
<banutito> I have a bug the system crash after few minutes or seconds in any aplication that use opengl. system (AMD Sempron 2600+, Ati Radeon 9600 Pro, Via chipset)
<banutito> Any sugestion
<SpaceBass> saladin, hummmm has anyone offered advice about what the bug might be?
<aorthr33> I've think just killed my Ubuntu install - I locked my screen on my laptop while it was installing updates/upgrades, and when I unlocked the screen, my upper and lower panels where gone - I immediately got a balloon window that told me I needed to restart (shocked me), but when I restarted, the system won't boot.... I get an initfs prompt
<aorthr33> only
<aorthr33> anyone got any ideas, or even starting points?
<kazim59> banutito: run the 'free' command to confirm that your swap is being used
<erUSUL> aorthr33: initfs prompt ?
<banutito> kazim59 hm.. is not used
<aorthr33> I having to go from memory, but yes....    in parenthesis    (initfs)
<kazim59> aorthr33: well locking has nothing to do with updates... some update broke ur system
<VII> Anyone know what audiomixer a7p might have been talking about??
<banutito> how can I enable swap?
<ironfroggy> ok im trying to test postfix locally and i see it all in the logs. i see a pickup, cleanup, qmgr, local, and then a removed message. is that the normal logs id see?
<a7p> SpaceBass: I think you should not connect private business and filesystems ... raiserFS was good technologie a few month agao
<ironfroggy> i get no errors, but i never see it in my queue.
<COLA> what can I do if I want root rights for my normal user,  in ubuntu?(but not in a root shell)
<saladin> i found out there is a bug on launchpad (id 57502 ),but this is resolved via a patch
<a7p> VII: any mixer that controlls the ALSA-Settings.
<kazim59> banutito: does the output of free tell you total swap, free and used... all details?
<SpaceBass> a7p, very true...I was making an off color joke, probably not the best one to make either
<banutito> kazim59: Swap:      1566328          0    1566328
<mcp_> Hello, has there recently been an update that could have broken my printer?
<erUSUL> aorthr33: have you tried to boot from a livecd?
<SpaceBass> mcp_, i think the new version of cups is out
<ironfroggy> how do i read my mail from /var/mail/{username}?
<a7p> SpaceBass: well ... I like bad "evil" jokes ...
<SpaceBass> :)
<kazim59> banutito: it is there... swap is not ur problem then
<erUSUL> ironfroggy: with mutt or any other mail client
<lynucs> how is it possible to specify from which repo to install ffmpeg, faac and faad... i have installed it from ubuntu edgy repo, but now want to install it from medibuntu edgy, because the ubuntu package is broken
<aorthr33> erUSUL, I had just finished an isntall from a liveCD, and rebooted from the HD.  I was doing updates when all this happened.
<COLA> No idea? what I could do when I wanting , that my normal user have root rights :(?
<mcp_> is there a log, where the installed updates are logged? So i can revert the update?
<aorthr33> but I haven't tried to boot froma live CD since the crash
<Askar> Where can I find accelerated graphic drivers for intelcards?
<sgparker> ironfroggy: "mail" from the CLI
<kazim59> any idea on how to print a PDF which i m being restricted by not allowing to print?
<PriceChild> lynucs, add the medibuntu repo... if the version is higher there then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will isntall the higher version
<whatspy> how to: "duplicate all the directory tree of dir1 into dir2, only for files with a specific extension" ?
<PriceChild> Askar, Yuo should have it by default... "glxinfo | grep direct" should say yes
<thefish> ironfroggy: mutt is nice for that
<whatspy> it's a python project directory and I need a fresh copy with only the ".py" files, not the .pyc or .pyo
<kbd> mm
<kbd> beer is so good
<a7p> VII: that might be the gnome-audiomixer as well as the alsamixer on the commandline.
<Askar> PriceChild: direct rendering: Yes
<erUSUL> aorthr33: maybe you can just boot from the livecd and do a chrrot to the install and do a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' ?? althught if you just have installed maybe a reinstall is the better option
<PriceChild> Askar, You're good to go
<sgparker> whatspy: find . -name "*.py" will find the .py files (with directory tree). You could then chuck that list at cp...
<stork> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Askar> PriceChild: but... cedega tells me I dont have
<Askar> :S
<aorthr33> erUSUL:  I was hoping to avoid a re-install
<PriceChild> Askar, contact transgaming for support.
<sgparker> for file in `find . -name "*.py"  -print`; do; cp $file ../backupfiles/; done
<PriceChild> Askar, most games will require a decent nvidia/ati card.
<kazim59> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Askar> PriceChild: most native games too?
<VII> a7p: thank you! solved it!
<erUSUL> aorthr33: then try the chroot but if you are new to linux/unix it is better to reinstall imho
<pantico> nessuno di voi ha un macbook pro?
<PriceChild> Askar, depends :)
<Askar> PriceChild: on what? :O
<PriceChild> Askar, the game
<a7p> VII: no problem
<Pici> !es | pantico
<ubotu> pantico: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Askar> PriceChild: oh.. but games that require 3d acceleration... It might work for me?
<juice`> how to run nautilius with root privilages?
<erUSUL> Pici: italian i think
<pantico> I'm not talking in espanol
<pantico> but in italian
<erUSUL> !it > pantico
<pantico> I'm sorry
<PriceChild> juice`, not recommended: gksudo nautilus
<pantico> any one of you have macbook pro?
<PriceChild> !anyone | pantico
<ubotu> pantico: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Askar> PriceChild: Or isnt that the same thing?
<juice`> PriceChild: then what would be best way to manage root files?
<pantico> I have some problem with suspend
<PriceChild> juice`, be VERY Careful with a root nautilus window... don't forget what you're using and close it as soon as you're finished
<stork> how do i install mdraid on ubuntu???
<PriceChild> juice`, I'd say terminal... but up to you, just be careful :)
<pantico> it works only with a new kernel compile by me 2.6.20
<PriceChild> Askar, They might work, as i say, it depends
<aorthr33> erUSUL:  what will the chroot accomplish  -  I'm not totally new to linux, but I'm not an expert, either
<pantico> but if I enable the xgl
<stork> where do i get mdraid from??
<pantico> the lcd doesn't waykup
<juice`> PriceChild: i know, but i'm trying to explain it to somebody with as much simplicity as it is possible
<kazim59> hey... what does it need to answer support questions here?
<juice`> PriceChild: the reason to do this, is to install java in firefox
<priich> mcp_, /var/log/dpkg.*              but there could be other logs of interest in /var/log/
<VII> hm, is there anyway to open zip-files?
<PriceChild> juice`, You don't need to manage files in root then?
<juice`> PriceChild: ubuntu doesnt have it as package (i guess it can't)
<PriceChild> !sun-java5-plugin | juice`
<ubotu> juice`: sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<PriceChild> kazim59, Just ask and hope somebody can help :)
<carlosqueso> VII, file-roller will do it...you should be able to just double-click on them
<juice`> does it work with firefox?
<juice`> without configuring?
<VII> cool
<jakoblaursen> Hi
<PriceChild> juice`, should do afaik
<jakoblaursen> Anyone from Denmark?
<juice`> it's dapper
<PriceChild> juice`, should do :)
<juice`> hmmmm... i will try it right away then
<carlosqueso> nope, but if you want danish help !de | jakoblaursen
<erUSUL> aorthr33: boot from a livecd and mount the root partition of ubuntu in /mnt/ the do a 'chroot /mnt/' from there the comands you use will be affecting the hd ubuntu install. hopefully an apt-get update or upgrade can sort things out you can also try dpkg --configure -a ....
<lynucs> PriceChild, i added the medibuntu repo and reinstalled ffmpeg, but the version is still ***ubuntu and not medi
<PriceChild> lynucs, what package is it?
<pantico> I have installed 6.10 ubuntu on my macbook pro in tree bot ubuntu, osx, winxp
<carlosqueso> !dk | jakoblarsen
<ubotu> jakoblarsen: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<carlosqueso> sorry
<PriceChild> lynucs, type apt-cache madison <<package name>> and pastebin it for me :)
<lynucs> PriceChild, its 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1
<asabil> hello
<PriceChild> lynucs, the package name, not the version
<PriceChild> !hi | asabil
<ubotu> asabil: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<asabil> anyone used to make-kpkg ?
<carlosqueso> asabill, what ya need with it
<Crazytom> hello all, My ubuntu boot-up takes like 5 minutes, is that normal?
<lynucs> PriceChild, it ffmpeg
<ijimenez> ola
<mcp_> hmmm, no cups update in todays log, everything else also doesnt look printer related to me. What else could have broken my printer?
<LjL> !es | ijimenez
<ubotu> ijimenez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PriceChild> lynucs, pastebin "apt-cache madison ffmpeg"
<lflores> olaaa
<LjL> !es | lflores
<ubotu> lflores: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* carlosqueso has to complie own kernel to get sound to work
<lynucs> PriceChild, madison is unrecognized operation
<lynucs> oh
<lynucs> wat a sec
<lynucs> lol
<pantico> so no macbook pro here :(
<mcp_> Crazytom, depends on your hardware.
<Crazytom> i can boot xp in about 30 seconds
<lynucs> PriceChild, http://www.pastebin.ca/387745
<ParaPlayer> hello again... i have some trouble with the installation of beryl. i got a nvidia geforce 3, so i have chosen the AIGLX installation. but there is written: " nVidia cards require the non-free drivers to be installed, as the default "nv" driver does not support acceleration." what am i meant to do?
<mr_daniel> a question to ALL of you: you have a color-printer and a pdf with pictures and text in color. How you would manage it to print the pdf in grayscale?
<Crazytom> 2.66 ghz pentium 4 with 512 mg ram 64 mg video card
<PriceChild> lynucs, that shows that either...
<PriceChild> lynucs, (1) You have not "sudo apt-get update"'d before running the command
<mr_daniel> I have tried it wiht evince and acroread, but I was not able to find a 'grayscale-option'
<PriceChild> lynucs, (2) There is no version of ffmpeg in that repository
<mcp_> Crazytom, than ubuntu should take 2 min. maximum. its a bit slower than XP, but not that much usualy. --> So thats not normal
<asabil> carlesoriol, http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/emcinfo.pl?Debian_Etch_Compile_RTAI
<kitche> ParaPlayer: install nvidia-glx driver
<carlosqueso> Crazytom...I've got a much worse computer and it doesnt' take nearly that long, is it hanging somewhere
<lynucs> hmm..
<asabil> could you check the last file : debian/rules
<Crazytom> i don't know how to turn on interactive booting.  it just say's starting up
<lynucs> i'm sure i ran apt-get update
<ParaPlayer> kitche: can you give me a command to do this?
<PriceChild> lynucs, what's the url of the repo?
<carlosqueso> asabi, for what?
<asabil> I get an error about an undefined kdist_image
<mcp_> Crazytom, you are not booting the Live-CD, are you? (just to make sure)
<carlosqueso> sorry...that's  WAY over my head...I just use make-kpkg, I don't change things in it
<Crazytom> no
<kitche> ParaPlayer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, you might have to reconfigure xorg after wards forgot if it does it by itself or not
<asabil> okidoki :(
<ParaPlayer> thx
<lynucs> PriceChild, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/edgy.list
<stork> root@tycho:/media# mkraid
<stork> bash: mkraid: command not found
<stork>  <-- someone help me please!! where do i get the mkraid command?!?!?!
<lynucs> or maybe i should just search for a deb package of ffmpeg :D
<PriceChild> lynucs, there is no ffmpeg in their repository
<lynucs> how did you see?
<lynucs> just interesting
<PriceChild> lynucs, there's no package in http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/edgy/
<stork> help :((
<lynucs> PriceChild, ok thank you a lot
<kazim59> PriceChild: i wanted to know if the people providing support in this room are just users like us or are they hired.... ?
<PriceChild> kazim59, We're all volunteers :)
<nosrednaekim> we are volunteers
<Xenguy> kazim59: a labour of love :-)
<PriceChild> kazim59, feel free to help others if you know the answer.
<jakoblaursen_> Hi. Can anyone help me set up wireless network? I'm a newbee
<PriceChild> kazim59, commercial support can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<erstazi> a labour of love... that sounds freaky.
<kbd> kazim59: I pay them with my presence.
<carlosqueso> jakoblaursen_, what's the problem?
<nosrednaekim> jakoblaursen, whats your chipset?
<kazim59> PriceChild: i can see the spirit.... but do u have some commitments to spend some hours daily...
<carlosqueso> and where in denmark?
<kbd> erstazi: Surely you jest sex workers cannot use Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> erstazi: yeah, now that you mention it -- 'expressions' can be
<jakoblaursen_> My chipset?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | kbd
<ubotu> kbd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erstazi> eck, no response, kbd
<kbd> Did I say workers?
<apokryphos> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazim59> family friendly... that was great!
<jakoblaursen_> Chipset of the wlan-card?
<nosrednaekim> jako, yes, that type of wireless do you have? atheros? ralink?
<kbd> Yes, here comes little Johnny and Sister Mary to ask how to clear dead locks...
<whatspy> sgparker: thank you for the script, do you know how to preserve the relative paths ?
<jakoblaursen_> ralink
<nosrednaekim> oh... you are in luck....I think those have native support
<erUSUL> !wifi > jakoblaursen_
<nosrednaekim> so whats your problem? can you see any acces points?
<whatspy> preserve relative paths with this --> for file in `find . -name "*.py"  -print`; do cp $file ../backupfiles/; done
<jakoblaursen_> As I told I'm a newbee and don't know where to look.
<erstazi> has anyone ever had the privilege of installing imagemagick with magickwand?
<pantico> no one of you have problem whit glx in suspend mode? ATI driver?
<whatspy> I don't quite get it, the "find" alone prints the directories as well
<san_> .
<PriceChild> pantico, fglrx?
<san_> .
<kbd> jakoblaursen_: ok, welcome to wireless tools, man iwlist
<pantico> yes
<pantico> PriceChild: yes
<nosrednaekim> panitco: ati with fglrx working here with suspend
<erUSUL> jakoblaursen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<pantico> not in the macbookpro the screen began blak
<pantico> at wakeup
<Slave_labor> I set up dual monitors with my NVIDIA card but on one of my screens when i maximize its slightly off that monitor, not maximizing to the monitor?
<PriceChild> pantico, Afaik you cannot resume when you have odd binary drivers... Because of the closed source source'dness, Its very hard to reinitialise hte cards on resume.
<kbd> jakoblaursen_: another way to look at access points is by using gtkwifi or wifi radar
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild, pantico: its hit or miss
<stork> oh this is a joke
<stork> why do i have no 'mkraid' command?????
<pantico> ..it resume but the screen it is blak
<kbd> jakoblaursen_: http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/ gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<jakoblaursen_> Ok... I'll try looking into the documentation. For now: tnx
<pantico> I'm tryng to unload fglx
<PriceChild> pantico, once with fglrx, its reasonably hard to switch back to ati/radeon
<Snelhest> are there guide for installing ubuntu from a usb-flashdrive
<kbd> PriceChild: why?
<Jowi> !find mkraid
<ubotu> Package/file mkraid does not exist in edgy
<PriceChild> kbd, it replaces some mesa libraries or something... I'm not sure on the specifics
<eilker> *after upgrading from dapper to edgy ,kubuntu started displaying text messeages very  SMALL  during startup and shutdown. any help pls ?
<pantico> PriceChild: the problem is that I'm not able to have aiglx
<pantico> to work
<kbd> PriceChild: but if you uninstall mesa...
<pantico> if aiglx it works I may not use ATI driver
<PriceChild> kbd, oh its possible and easy "if you know how" :)
<vverheijen> Does anyone know a forum or something about Audio recording/ electronic music making on linux?
<Jowi> !raid | stoffepojken
<ubotu> stoffepojken: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<pantico> and suspend will work again
<kbd> pantico: aiglx does not work with fglrx
<Jowi> !raid | stork (see above
<ubotu> stork (see above: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stork> seen it Jowi
<Jowi> sorry stoffepojken typo
<stork> it doesn't help
<pantico> I know
<pantico> aiglx is in xorg
<kbd> pantico: If you feel brave why don't you try the very latest driver?
<pantico> but it use the 3d no?
<aorthr33> erUSUL:  I was able to boot from the DVD, and chroot to the previous install.  I was also able to re-add the repositories I had manually input, but when I tried to sudo apt-get update, I get the following message:
<aorthr33> 20% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]  [Connecting to security.ubFATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<aorthr33> Ign http://flomertens.keo.in edgy Release.gpg
<aorthr33> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<aorthr33> any ideas?
<acoward> what happens to 3rd party repos during a dist upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> pantico: yes 3d uses fglrx
<kbd> pantico: hm? it does Xgl
<jrib> acoward: nothing
<kbd> acoward: they get commented or removed
<jrib> heh
<pantico> nosrednaekim: ok, the problem is that I have suspedn work if I not use the 3d
<kbd> jrib: you sure? I'm pretty sure Edgy commented out my 3rd party stuff
<priich> whatspy, you better use -print0    when using find or whitespaces can seriously come back and bite ya.
<etank> does anyone know if there is an enterprise version of upgrade-manager?
<x572b> Hi guys and gals - hopefully this is an easy question but I can't find the answer.  Where is the process of gksu logged in real-time?  I want to tail the log file to monitor an upgrade process that is happening in another room.  But, I can't find a file in /var/log that appears to be getting updated.  Any ideas?
<etank> or something like WSUS in the windows world for Ubuntu
<kbd> pantico: what version of the driver now?
<erUSUL> aorthr33: no sorry... what are this third party repositories for? i will try first to recover only with ubuntu official ones
<jrib> kbd: did you use update-manager?  I was just assuming he meant apt-get dist-upgade
<whatspy> priich: thx for the advice. I'm almost there!!!
<acoward> i mean the update-manager
<kbd> jrib: hehe yeah
<PriceChild> x572b, cat /var/log/auth.log
<kbd> update-manager after a gedit find-replace
<jrib> acoward: then listen to kbd :)
<pantico> 8.34
<aorthr33> erUSUL  : thanks
<etank> so that you can approve / push / verify updates to remote workstations
<acoward> lol, thanks
<kbd> acoward: ofcourse it is easy to uncomment them again
<PriceChild> x572b, if you don't trust other users to use sudo properly, then don't give them it. You can restrict their usage of sudo using visudo
<etank> and then the users of the remote machines would not need to have sudo rights
<pantico> _8.34.8-1
<Jowi> stork, is mdadm what you're looking for?
<pantico> kbd: _8.34.8-1
<etank> this would be more for domain usage
<pantico> the last I think
<kbd> pantico: I think I'm on a 8.33.* something
<x572b> PriceChild -- thanks for responding.  I am doing the update myself.  I just wanted to make sure the update is continuing to download files, etc without having to go to the other floor.  So, not really concerned with who is updating, just wanted to monitor the progress.
<stork> Jowi, mdraid is what i want
<kbd> suspend doesn't seem to work always
<nosrednaekim> pantico, i'm on 8.32
<PriceChild> x572b, You should use screen and ssh in :)
<PriceChild> !screen | x572b
<ubotu> x572b: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<pantico> kbd:  but you have suspend work ??
<Jowi> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<pantico> with 3d?
<cypher_> My Soundcard does not work, please reads this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9447/ Please HELP
<kbd> pantico: yeah, pretty much
<cypher_> cypher@HaeckFlaisch:~$ gnome-sound-properties
<cypher_> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card 'Intel'
<PriceChild> x572b, It allows you to "resume" sessions in progress from anywhere :)
<pantico> kbd: :(
<mariano> join #python
<mariano> ups :D
<kbd> pantico: around 8.28.* things were not so bad
<Bagoor> Is there Ubuntu Package of xvidcap ?
<pantico> why ? in google I sow many people have problem whit it
<Bagoor> !xvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> x572b, So you could start a screen session on one machine, start the update, then go to another machine... ssh into the first and connect to the screen session and see where its up to
<Bagoor> !gvidcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvidcap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pantico> I have suspend work only without fglx
<x572b> PriceChild -- cool!  I am going to check that out!  Thanks for the information.
<PriceChild> Bagoor, There isn't no sorry. I tried to package one for feisty but with one thing and another.. didn't make it :)
<PriceChild> Bagoor, have you tried "recordmydesktop" or "Istanbul"? There's howtos on the forums
<nosrednaekim> pantico, go check out www.tuxmobil.com for information on linux onmacbooks
<cypher_> cypher@HaeckFlaisch:~$ gnome-sound-properties
<cypher_> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card 'Intel'
<cypher_> ALSA lib conf.c:3479:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<pantico> kbd: it works but the lcd it is compleatly blak
<pantico> and it doesn't wakeup :(
<Bagoor> PriceChild, those are like xvidcap ?
<kbd> pantico: which chipset is the video?
<pantico> nosrednaekim: intel duo?
<nosrednaekim> Pantico: that is a known problem
<pantico> ATI X1600
<PriceChild> Bagoor, yeah, my personal favourite is recordmydesktop :) Does exactly what it says on the tin. Although Istanbul beats them all for recording beryl :)
<kbd> pantico: ah, you're SOL for a while
<nosrednaekim> Pantico: not sure what you are asking but I have turion X2, b
<pantico> meaning of SOL?
<kbd> I have a 200M in this laptop and it is only now getting moderate support from fglrx
<kbd> s*it out (of) luck
<Bagoor> PriceChild, thanks. I think it
<nosrednaekim> kbd: same chipset(xpress 1100) I get good support
<pantico> kbd: heheh
<Bagoor> PriceChild, It's better to start with istanbul
<kbd> I wish ATI had pressed ahead with interchangeable cards
<pantico> tnx all
<kbd> pantico: wait
<kbd> Search the forums
<Bagoor> PriceChild, there is a ready package in Ubuntu repository, if it doesn't work, I will try recordmydesktop. Thx for hints
<kbd> There are lots of smart X1600 users who will know etterthan me
<kbd> *know better than*
<uproot> do belkin usb wireless devices work with ubuntu ?
<kbd> Bagoor: if it goes alright, let me know? I want to do this too
<nosrednaekim> uproot: depends, are you using 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Bagoor> kbd, ok
<uproot> nosrednaekim, im on a 32bit laptop
<pantico> ok
<nosrednaekim> ok
<slavik> my session does not start in bigdesktop mode even though the xorg.conf file is correct (it does doe bigdesktop for another user)
<nosrednaekim> whats the chipset in the belkin?
<kbd> thanks!
<uproot> nosrednaekim, im not sure. but check it here: http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/store/pcw_page.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@0657858993.1173459481@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdgaddkggfhfddcflgceggdhhmdgmj.0&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=369188&category_oid=
<uproot> sorry for the long url lol
<sputnik2012> hi all. I'm having problesm patching my kernel.  I've got the 2.6.19.2 source, tried bzcat patch-2.6.19.3.bz | patch -p1, get "Hunk #1 failed".  any ideas?
<pantico> hi all
<gameanomaly> need some help
<detertj> I try to set up a bridge using the bridge-utils, and iptraf and tcpdump occasionally say that traffic is passing through the bridge, but a computer hooked up to the bridge can not send or receive traffic through it. Any ideas on why?
<gameanomaly> prv me pls
<kazim59> gameanomaly: ask ur question
<gameanomaly> i`ve installed a virtual machine
<gameanomaly> and ubuntu
<gameanomaly> i`m a rookie concerning linux and this kind of things..
<nosrednaekim> uproot: if its plugged in at the moment do the command " lsusb" and put in any entry that says anything about belkin or wireless
<gameanomaly> where can i find drivers?
<PriceChild> gameanomaly, drivers for what?
<uproot> nosrednaekim, i have not purchased it yet, which is why im asking around. i dont want to pay 20 for a wireless device that may not work with linux lol
<nosrednaekim> oh... right
<nosrednaekim> uproot: there is a compatibility list somewhere'
<uproot> :o
<gameanomaly> all of them.. video, audio, network, usb.
<nosrednaekim> gameanomaly, are none of themworking?
<erUSUL> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<gameanomaly> only audio
<nosrednaekim> erUSUL, thanks
<detertj> is there a better place i should go to find help on setting up a bridge?
<PriceChild> gameanomaly, most are installed by default... is there a piece of hardware not functioning?
<gameanomaly> usb isnt workin.. aldough a guy told me that usb should work by default
<adminx> Anyone know if there is a url for Bluetooth on Fiesty Fawn?
<nosrednaekim> game anomaly, anything else not work?
<devilsreject> what up all
<PriceChild> !feisty > adminx
<gameanomaly> well.. there's no internet connection... when i configured the virtual machine.. i set it up to use the same settings as windows xp
<adminx> Trying to get a Motorola BT headset to work
<gameanomaly> same ip
<devilsreject> That is all normal side effects from using XGl. You can not use 3d acceleration when using an XGL session.
<devilsreject> __________________
<devilsreject> "Total paranoia is just total awareness." - Charles Manson
<devilsreject> Reply With Quote
<drewcifer> hello ubuntu
<devilsreject> saw this on a ubuntu forum is that true?
<nosrednaekim> whait... its a virtual machine?
<gameanomaly> yes
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok
<PriceChild> devilsreject, yes, and please don't paste several lines at once :)
<banutito> I have a bug the system crash after few minutes or seconds in any aplication that use opengl. system (AMD Sempron 2600+, Ati Radeon 9600 Pro, Via chipset)
<devilsreject> PrinceChld --- k sorry
<adminx> yes, my bad I meant Feisty
<banutito> I have a bug the system crash after few minutes or seconds in any aplication that use opengl. system (AMD Sempron 2600+, Ati Radeon 9600 Pro, Via chipset)
<nosrednaekim> are you using vmware game anomaly?
<PriceChild> gameanomaly, So its running inside the virtual machine? Vmware ?
<gameanomaly> yes
<PriceChild> devilsreject, use tab to complete people's names... you won't type that extra n in mine then ;)
<gameanomaly> so.. what do i have to do in order to acces the internet ?
<tmkt> hey hey..trying to switch from beryl to compiz in feisty
<tmkt> any tips?
<PriceChild> tmkt, > #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu-effects
<tmkt> k
<devilsreject> PriceChild --- (wow sorry man iddn't realize) i gotta question then, someobyd told me to install xgl on here
<devilsreject> i had server xgl installed
<PriceChild> devilsreject, #ubuntu-effects please
<devilsreject> but when i installed it the way they had me
<devilsreject> k
<drewcifer> does anyone know how to update my broken packages on an older sarge system?
<devilsreject> man i hate overtime @ werk no time to fix my computer :0)
<nosrednaekim> sarge, thats debain
<devilsreject> i gotta leave soon
<gameanomaly> i opened mozilla... tried to visit a website.. saw that it;s not workin, so i presumed there's no internet connection because i have to install a network driver
<PriceChild> drewcifer, depends what's wrong with them? and #debian ;)
<drewcifer> nosrednaekim: is there an easy way to go from debian to ubuntu?
<PriceChild> gameanomaly, probably best you ask for support from the producer of your vm
<drewcifer> its my understanding that they use the same packaging system
<PriceChild> drewcifer, no "easy" way
<drewcifer> ah, so the base packages are different?
<PriceChild> drewcifer, ubuntu is based on debian.. but we don't support switching from one to the other...
<PriceChild> drewcifer, probably best you do a fresh install... its definitely not easy :)
<drewcifer> yeah i figured
<drewcifer> but my ubuntu install disk won't boot
<drewcifer> it seems to be for windows
<drewcifer> or is it a live install disk
<riaal> can someone please tell me how to install a cursors theme? =S
<Jowi> drewcifer, the desktop cd is a live install disk.
<kitche> drewcifer: the ubuntu desktop which is the main install disk is a live cd
<gameanomaly> so my friend was right when he told me i don;t have to install drivers cause all devices should work by default
<gameanomaly> ?
<PriceChild> !alternate | drewcifer
<ubotu> drewcifer: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tenco> i am trying to debug suspend to ram on my machine. with config_pm_trace i've got: hash matches drivers/base/power/resume.c:46
<PriceChild> gameanomaly, Not everything is in by default... but most of it should be
<tenco> how can i find out which device resume fails on?
<kitche> gameanomaly: well to a point yes depends if you have odd hardware or not
<carlosqueso> gameanomaly: mostly...some wireless cards and some graphics cards won't wor
<Helmi> can anyone tell me why i don't see any .* files on the shell?
<Helmi> e.g. .htaccess
<kitche> Helmi: they are hidden ls -a to see them
<Jowi> HellDragon, ls -la
<PriceChild> Helmi, ls -a
<Helmi> thanks
<carlosqueso> Helmi... a .* file is "hidden" in linux
<drewcifer> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Helmi> carlosqueso: didn't happen to see that on other distributions so far - that's why i wondered
<gameanomaly> uh i don;t care about the graphic card.. i'm talking about the network adapter...
<gameanomaly> :)
<Jowi> gameanomaly, run "sudo network-admin" and see if it is detected and properly configured
<linuXx> where can I get help on software-raid?
<ardchoille> Jowi: is network-admin a gui app?
<Jowi> ardchoille, yep
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Jowi , gameanomaly
<ubotu> Jowi , gameanomaly: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Jowi> ardchoille, cheers
<Bagoor> kbd, I could starting up both istanbul and recordmydesktop (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605) but I can't play the output OGG file. The thumbnail of it is correct, but can't play it with VLC and totem.
<linuXx> I created an raid array containing two 61.5gb disks, but its still just 61.5mb sized
<cypher_> Please help me my Intel High Definition Soundcard does not work. HAL-Device-Manager List it. Proc Modules does list: 0 Intel. Alsa cant find Souncard 0. dnome-sound-setting
<cypher_> request gnome-settings-daemon
<cypher_> that requests DBUS
<cypher_> dbus is not loaded
<Kronuz> hello
<gameanomaly> ok.. i've done that... a pannel called Network Settings" popped.. so... i still don't know why i cannot acces the internet
<cav3man> hi i have problems runnig a raid5 with a promise tx4310
<Kronuz> hey, if I want to install the KDE environment (I currently only have Gnome installed) what should I do?
<Jowi> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<cypher_> PLEAS EHELP ME WITH MY SOUNDCARD, IM CRYING NOW THE HOLE DAY, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!
<carlosqueso> kronuz sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kitche> Kronuz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kelsin> Kronuz: if you want the full kubuntu desktop you can "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<gameanomaly> it's set to Automatic Configuration (dhcp).. it should work.. :|
<PriceChild> !caps | cypher_
<ubotu> cypher_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rjm_> anyone know iptables?
<PriceChild> !anyone | rjm_
<ubotu> rjm_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rjm_> whats the syntax for opening a range of tcp ports 2048-2248 in iptables?
<kitche> gameanomaly: do ifconfig and see if it gets an ip if it does disable ipv6
<rjm_> i tried sudo iptables -A CHAIN -p tcp --dport 2048:2248 -j ACCEPT
<rjm_> i tried the same except 2048-2248, and it gave an error
<cav3man> i cant add devices to the raid... there are 3 sata drives.. and some /dev/md*s
<cav3man> but no /dev/sd*
<banutito> anyone help! My system crash after few seconds or minutes in any application that use opengl. like quake3 etc... I have latest ati driver instaled on ubuntu daper 6.06 video Radeon9600
<livingdaylight> cwillu: ping
<MetaBookfoziS> !time
<MetaBookfoziS> !date
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<nosrednaekim> your video card is probably over heating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaBookfoziS> !gmt
<Kronuz> thanks, I was missing the 'install' part :P
<MKR> !utc
<ubotu> gmt: Generic Mapping Tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 2978 kB, installed size 9024 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kalispero> Hello, I get some troubles with xfce session... it seems that my (perhaps) Gnome session is "overlaping" it (i am french and newbie ;-) ). Any ideas ?
<MetaBookfoziS> my clock always -1 hours
<d1gital> I am trying to run a web server (lighttpd). It is only for personal use, so i am not using the server edition of ubuntu.  I have it configured to use port 8080 because my ISP blocks incoming connections on port 80 (they want you to upgrade...)  My ports are forwarded correctly, i tested this with the ShieldsUp portscanner at grc.com.  When the webserver is running, port 8080 is open, and when it is not, port 8080 is closed. so f
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i get that back?
<neo_> hi
<MetaBookfoziS> i heard the problem about my cmos clock is gmt
<riaal> omg!! I "installed" a "bad" theme, al my icons are gone!! how do I get it back??
<MetaBookfoziS> and i settted that wrong
<Kronuz> the bad news is it seems it's downloading from the internet (I have the disk) couldn't I just get the stuff from the disk instead?
<cav3man> is there anyone able to help me with configuring a raid5 ?
<PirateHead> I can't import photos using the default import wizard unless I'm root. How can I fix that?
<banutito> nosrednaekim: no, video have a good cooler
<neo_> fuck you
<PriceChild> !ohmy | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<riaal> how do I change theme from console? :S
<nosrednaekim> !language | neo_
<riaal> plese! I can't change theme! I installed a bad one and all icons and menues are gone!
<banutito> nosrednaekim: and the temperature isn't more than 35 Celsius
<kelsin> riaal: can you not change back to the other one in gnome?
<PriceChild> LjL, was that meant for joh? or one key too high? :S
<drewcifer> well my question might be generic enough for ubuntu
<LjL> PriceChild, i didn't do anything. i intended to kick neo_, but he left before i even got opped
<drewcifer> does anyone know how to deal with the system declaring all packages as broken?
<riaal> kelsin, no, can't start the theme mangare
<gameanomaly> and how do i disable ipv6?:|
<banutito>  anyone help! My system crash after few seconds or minutes in any application that use opengl. like quake3 etc... I have latest ati driver instaled on ubuntu daper 6.06 video Radeon9600. Video And Cpu are cooled I tryed to change the videocard, but stil have the same problem
<Kalispero> Hello, I get some troubles with xfce session... it seems that my (perhaps) Gnome session is "overlaping" it (i am french and newbie ;-) ).  I can't get the normal command as "right clic on desktop" to get menus, for example... Any ideas ?
<carlosqueso> Kalispero: did you use nauiluts for anything?
<MKR> riall, try logging in with another WM and launch the theme manager from there
<Kalispero> is there anybody to help restore my XFCE session please ?
<riaal> MKR,  what do you meen?
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...yes...have you used natilus?
<kelsin> riaal: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme "whatever-theme-you-want"
<kelsin> riaal: themes are in /usr/share/icons
<MKR> riaal, if you log in with something like xfce or kde instead of gnome you might be able to get its theme manager to open
<Kalispero> carlosqueso... thanks to answer... I think no
<banutito> anyone help! My system crash after few seconds or minutes in any application that use opengl. like quake3 etc... I have latest ati driver instaled on ubuntu daper 6.06 video Radeon9600. Video And Cpu are cooled I tryed to change the videocard, but stil have the same problem
<cav3man_> i need to know how to format a drive that is attached to a raid controller
<EvilIdler> Anyone know how I get a desktop system's keyboard backlight working?
<eddy> do some one know how to change amarok's engine to mpd?
<riaal> kelsin, thanks!! testing it now
<carlosqueso> Kalispero, then press ctrl+F2 which should give you a commmand prompt and enter xfdesktop --restart
<gameanomaly> if i try to ping an ip, it sez Network is unreachable
<MKR> ctrl+alt+f2 if you're inside a WM
<d1gital> I am trying to run a web server (lighttpd). It is only for personal use, so i am not using the server edition of ubuntu.  I have it configured to use port 8080 because my ISP blocks incoming connections on port 80 (they want you to upgrade...)  My ports are forwarded correctly, i tested this with the ShieldsUp portscanner at grc.com.  When the webserver is running, port 8080 is open, and when it is not, port 8080 is closed. so f
<kelsin> eddy: I didn't think that could be done
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Is there any particular reason for the volume control app to get stuck in eternal krash mode? Is  a known issue? I havent done anything... just logged out last time and now its crashing all the time... taking the panel with it!
<eddy> ok thanks
<MKR> d1gital, what is the problem? Ports should only be open when a service is using it
<d1gital> MKR: the port is open when lighttpd is running, which it  should be. correct?
<kelsin> eddy: pympd and sonata are two music players that provide some of the amarok features but they are mpd clients. I know sonata is not in the repos until fiesty, don't know about pympd
<MKR> right
<MKR> d1gital, your questikn appears to have been cut off by freenode,. it stops at "so" and seems incomplete
<MKR> *question
<Kalispero> carlosqueso... xfdesktop --restart does not work ... I have tried xfdesktop --reload and it says me that xfdesktop isn't on !
<riaal> kelsin, what do you meen by "/desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme" ?
<screaming_flower> hi all, we just installed ubuntu from a live CD (6.10), and updated it, with some extra programs, and when we rebooted, it comes up with an "unknown interupt at "such and such" while loading (or directly after loading) grub.  this is the second computer we've observed this on.
<kelsin> riaal: that's the gconf key that controls what theme you're using
<c_ubuntu_novice> how can I give myself permanent r and w permission to /var/www/ in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<carlosqueso> kalispero...try just xfdesktop then
<cav3man_> i have 3 unformatted sata drives
<riaal> kelsin, hm, don't get ut but I sill just wright that?
<cav3man_> how could i add them to /dev
<PriceChild> c_ubuntu_novice, I'd advise you add yourself to the www-data group
<PriceChild> c_ubuntu_novice, best to do that than mess with permissions
<Kalispero> carlosqueso... that giving me that : (xfdesktop:5404): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_composite: assertion `dest_y >= 0 && dest_y + dest_height <= dest->height' failed
<MKR> c_ubuntu_novice, chmod /var/www/ 775
<Skorgu|Work> Where is the right place to ask a question about building packages and forcing specific dependencies?
<dv_> oh man xcdroast is hard to get
<dv_> anyone knows how to burn an image with it?
<kelsin> yeah, I was slightly wrong you need: gconftool-2 -t string -s /dekstop/gnome/interface/icon_theme "whatever_theme_you_want"
<morpheusdreams> Good afternoon folks. I am having a lot of trouble installing world of warcraft on my system. Have followed all the instructions on "http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9" but it didn't work.
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...very strange...have you tried logging out without saving your session and logging back in?
<kelsin> riaal: I forgot the "-t string" part
<MKR> c_ubuntu_novice, you also need to make sure you own it (chown) or make sure your group can access irt
<MKR> *it
<riaal> kelsin, ?
<d1gital> MKR: here is the rest:   When the webserver is running, port 8080 is open, and when it is not, port 8080 is closed. so far sso good. The problem i am having is that when i try to navigate to "http://<my ip>:8080" it loads indefinitely, and eventually times out.  Navigating to "http://127.0.0.1:8080" works fine.
<riaal> man Im never going to change theme again
<Kalispero> oh no, I haven't tried this... I do right now and get back straight away !
<detertj> does anyone know why a bridge wouldn't work?
<kelsin> riaal: just type: gconftool-2 -t string -s /dekstop/gnome/interface/icon_theme "th_theme_you_want"
<kelsin> riaal: and replace "th_theme_you_want" with a directory in /usr/share/icons, for example "gnome" or "hicolor"
<MKR> d1gital, that means lighthttp hasn't been bound to your public IP (i think)
<kelsin> riaal: I spelled desktop wrong, make sure to fix that
<riaal> kelsin, this will only fix icons? I need menues 2
<kelsin> riaal: menus? you mean your gtk theme?
<El_Burro> is is possible to add anold install of xp to the grub menu?
<riaal> kelsin, eveything is gone
<piggyg1> yep
<d1gital> MKR:   oh i didnt even think of that... i will check lighttpd.conf
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... oups... in terminal, how can I do that : no recording session statement ?
<riaal> kelsin, only have x-chat running. cant se anything else
<kelsin> riaal: do you mean you killed gnome-panel and metacity?
<vverheijen> El_Burro: i don't think so (so it was a year back)
<riaal> kelsin,  =(( probably?
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...it isn't in terminal, but if you shut down the computer from there, it won't save your session
<kelsin> riaal: if you have a term can you not run "gnome-theme-manager" and do it that way?
<sysdoc> Anyone have the dist upgrade dork up their fstab??
<soundray> El_Burro: yes. There is an example section in /boot/grub/menu.lst that you can adapt and append.
<d1gital> MKR:  i think this is right... since it is commented out it should bind to all interfaces, right?  ## bind to localhost only (default: all interfaces)
<d1gital> #server.bind                = "localhost"
<riaal> kelsin, don't =(
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... I am realy newbie... shuting down from terminal... what is the command please ?
<d1gital> i should mention that i can access it from other computers on the network
<MKR> d1gital, I don't know about lighthttp's configuration specifically. You might want to check the documentation to see how to configure binding
<morpheusdreams>  Good afternoon folks. I am having a lot of trouble installing world of warcraft on my system. Have followed all the instructions on "http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9" but it didn't work.  Have deleted the WoW files from my system. Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent guide?
<alberto> Hi, is it posible to change UID from default user?
<kelsin> riaal: don't? are you trying to say you can't open a terminal, or that gnome-theme-manager doesn't work? or what?
<vverheijen> soundray: you are sure? does that work with xp too?
<alberto> Or creating a new user with SAME privileges of default user
<soundray> vverheijen: yes, unless I misunderstood the question
<riaal> kelsin, sorry, don't have a terminal open. And have no idea how to open it
<MKR> riaal, alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<carlosqueso> Kalispero "sudo shutdown -r now" to restart, change -r to -h to shut down
<kelsin> riaal: then how were you going to type the command at all?
<soundray> vverheijen: what was it that didn't work when you tried a year ago?
<El_Burro> cheers
<gaijin> Alberto: Under System -> Administration select "Users and Groups".
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... thanks... I do
<riaal> kelsin, Used alt+ctrl+F1
<cav3man_> i have 3 unfromatted new sata drives on an raid controller how could i mount them into the system if it doestn find /dev/sd* ..pls need help
<alberto> gaijin: Yes but UID cant be changed.
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<alberto> gaijin: Is 'closed' the option
<pvf> hello, how can i make an rpm using my ubuntu box
<Chai_Sangeen> did any one get kismet work on madwifi with a macbook?
<nosrednaekim> pvf: I wouldn't recommend that
<screaming_flower> can anyone offer any advice on "unknown interupt at "such and such" while loading (or directly after loading) grub?  or should i just go back to windows?
<pzmoma> install checkinstall essential-build and any other dev packages that the prog requires
<vverheijen> soundray: i don't know, i don't use it anymore at the moment
<vverheijen> soundray: but i check it out
<pvf> nosrednaekim, has it been done before !
<pedro_> ola
<kelsin> riaal: goto the console and type: DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-terminal
<morpheusdreams> Good afternoon folks. I am having a lot of trouble installing world of warcraft on my system. Have followed all the instructions on "http://russellthedigitalninja.com/wordpress/?p=9" but it didn't work.  Have deleted the WoW files from my system. Can anyone point me in the direction of a decent guide?
<soundray> vverheijen: never mind
<nosrednaekim> pvf: I've never heard of it
<MKR> pvf, I don't know what would compel you to do that, but you can install all the normal RPM tools rehat uses from the repositories
<soundray> El_Burro: have you worked it out?
<pedro_> david
<kelsin> riaal: all on one line like that, it should open a terminal in the alt-F7 screen
<MKR> *redhat
<pzmoma> im guessing that you'll be compiling the rpm yourself
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: have you isntalled wine from the repo listed at winehq.com the budgetdedicated.com server?
<riaal> kelsin, okey, one sec
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: so you have 9.30 or 9.31
<morpheusdreams> kelsin i did everything on that site, i didnt have wine before
<morpheusdreams> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/edgy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<pvf> MKR, i made an app in my ubuntu box, now my manger want's .deb e rpm packages
<riaal> kelsin, wow! awesome!
<pedro_> ola
<pvf> MKR, just asking to see if it's possible
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: what's not working for you?
<MKR> pvf, like I said, all the RPM tools are in the repositories :P
<sysdoc> Can someone help with fstab entry made during dist upgrade see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9484/
<morpheusdreams> kelsin on opening the screen just went black and nothing happened
<cav3man_> i have 3 new sata drives i cant mounted
<morpheusdreams> kelsin, on opening wow that is
<pedro_> estas
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: you have graphics acceleration enabled correctly?
<carlosqueso> !es | pedro_
<ubotu> pedro_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MKR> pvf, it looks like epm can make them
<badagentx> How do I remove the prism2 drivers from the kernel
<MKR> pvf, it's in the universe repositories
<morpheusdreams> kelsin i'm not sure, how do i tell?
<pvf> MKR, i saw it
<pedro_> fokin
<kelsin> glxinfo | grep direct
<cav3man_> ubuntu doesnt seem to find my sata drives..
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: just type "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal
<riaal> kelsin, It started whit some error messege and I can't change anything
<morpheusdreams> kelsin direct rendering: No
<morpheusdreams> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<MKR> ew
<kelsin> riaal: what did you do when you installed this "bad" themes, themes should crash everything in gnome for you, have you tried logging out and back in?
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: well then that was your issue, nothing to do with wine and wow probably
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: what video card do you have?
<morpheusdreams> kelsin geforce 6800 by leadtek
<Hanya`Aku`KOK> Question : if i have snort to detect intruder, what should i do to  block it ? ( what software i should install )
<soundray> badagentx: are you asking how to prevent them from loading?
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: and do you have wow on another partition (like a windows install of it?)
<kelsin> !nvidia | morpheusdreams
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... I am back... no changes :-( the session seems to be recorded, I got the splash from XFCE but nor the command the same way than before
<ubotu> morpheusdreams: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riaal> kelsin, Im embarased to say, I tryed to install a curson theme
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: install your nvidia card drivers first
<MKR> install, enable, reboot
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...do you have a panel?
<morpheusdreams> ubotu  and kelsin thank you
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<kelsin> riaal: unfortunately I'm leaving very soon for shower / food / work, it seems like this is a much bigger issue then just reinstalling your theme
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: ubotu is a bot :)
<badagentx> I just want them not to be in the kernel anymore
<frojnd> hello
<riaal> kelsin,  =(((((((((
<morpheusdreams> kelsin really? :|
<Kalispero> Calosqueso... I got some, which do you want I open ?
<kelsin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> badagentx: they aren't in the kernel anyway, they come as modules in ubuntu.
<frojnd> How can I change en language into my home language with open office?
<MKR> morpheusdreams, linux powered robots are the best
<frojnd> or do I have to download si verxion of office on official web page?
<badagentx> well I don't want them how do i get rid of them
<soundray> badagentx: prevent them from loading using ubotu's advice (private message)
<morpheusdreams> MKR am scared now :D
<soundray> !blacklist > badagentx
<pedro_> ola
<Kalispero> frojnd... get the local files from synaptic ;-)
<riaal> kelsin, So your telling me I can't change back if I get the theme-manager up and running?
<MKR> morpheusdreams, they're also very friendly and peaceful. However, you must never poke Tux.
<frojnd> Kalispero: only this way??
<satal> hi, i have a remote server hosting websites and email services (postfix, smtp, pop, ssl, clamav, etc) up until now i've been setting up local boxes to get the emails via pop3 and send via smtp, now what i'd like to have is a local imap (dovecot) they can connect to so the mail is in one place and easy to backup. I understand in theory how to set up the imap locally but how can i make it go and get the mail from the remote system via the exi
<satal> sting setup and then drop them into local mail boxes? Has anyone any ideas how to get this setup working? thank you
<riaal> kelsin, what happens if I make a new user and login whit it?
<pedro_> guapa
<carlosqueso> Kalispero....are you running any other window manager?
<frojnd> Kalispero: can't just dl some langage modul?
<morpheusdreams> MKR but, he looks so pokeable!
<Kalispero> frojnd... yes do that
<kelsin> riaal: I have no idea what you did, and if you're saying gnome-panel and metacity and other things crashed then it sounds MUCH bigger then just installing a theme
<ieva> tad /identify pass
<Kalispero> Calosqueso... I think Gnoem is on
<frojnd> Kalispero: how?
<kelsin> riaal: try it, if it works then good, you can also delete all of the .gnome .gconf folders in your home directory and relog in
<riaal> kelsin, I draged a stupid curson theme to the theme manager and all disaperad
<daedra> hey
<kelsin> where did you get this curson theme?
<pedro_> me kieres
<wietz0r> Does NTFS read write work in 6.06 ?
<badagentx> Ok thanks but now when I try to rmmod the driver it won't unload
<riaal> kelsin, thanks a lot for trying to help!
<bobby_> wietz0r: just for reading out of the box
<soundray> wietz0r: with fuse, you can get it to work
<kelsin> riaal: where did you get this theme?
<Kalispero> frojnd... synaptic manager, and "openoffice" in search... sorry I get troubles now, can't help you more right now, I will stay later if needed
<riaal> kelsin, gnomelook
<riaal> .org
<pedro_> si
<kelsin> riaal: link to the theme?
<zOap> If I have a ubuntu deb file I want to install, how do I prepare the packatge dependecies?
<riaal> kelsin, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=32627
<chris_shafto> Hey guys, can someone please help me with sound problems?
<mellado> ola
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...well then open up a terminal and type "ps aux | grep nautilus" and see if it gives you a line not ending in "grep nautilus"
<kelsin> zOap: is this a pacakge not into the repositories?
<soundray> badagentx: either reboot, or stop networking and then try again
<zOap> kelsin,  yes
<badagentx> kk
<wietz0r> bobby_ so, I have a 250 gb external harddrive, it's filled 120 gb can I just shrink the NTFS one and format the hd as ext3 ?
<soundray> !sound > chris_shafto, please read ubotu's private message
<pedro_> ola guapa
<LjL> !es | mellado, pedro_
<ubotu> mellado, pedro_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> wietz0r: yes, use gparted
<mellado> wapa
<LjL> mellado: english please
<chris_shafto> soundray, I had to come on here last time though, can only play one audio output at a time
<tro> i compiled my own kernel and now i don't get any informational messages at boot. the screen is just blank until x starts. i don't have "quiet" or "splash" in grub config. any ideas?
<wietz0r> soundray: Thanks alot
<mellado> no
<idefix> you cannot leave messages in X-Chat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pedro_> olaguapo
* ^^CatTuX^^ MEOWNS
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.151]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Hanya`Aku`KOK> Question : if i have snort to detect intruder, what should i do to  block it ? ( what software i should install )
<chris_shafto> Can anyone help...Can only hear one audio at put at a time?
<Kalispero> Calosqueso... I get around 4 full lines like nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-rGenC3/ --sm-client-id
<Phasor> Hello all! Can someone help me with setting up MIDI playback? I have installed Rosegarden and would like to be able to listen to some compositions. However, no sound is generated. I have a Realtek built-in soundcard on my motherboard.
<soundray> Hi LjL, while you're at it, could you ban wo0lverine for the offensive quit message?
<Phasor> Normal sound works fine by the way
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...then you're right...somthing from gnome is running.  Try typing "sudo killall nautilus" in a terminal and run the ps aux stuff again
<Lasse> every time I log in X automatically shuts down and takes me back to the login screen --- any idears
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ARouen-156-1-4-222.w90-8.abo.wanadoo.fr!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<soundray> chris_shafto: configure your sound programs to use alsa backends
<soundray> LjL: thank you
<elgopher_> i
<elgopher_> hi
<elgopher_> just a question
<elgopher_>  somebody know how can I translate "nutshell"?
<elgopher_> to spanish
<chris_shafto> soundray, Thanks buddy :)
<LjL> !offtopic | elgopher_
<ubotu> elgopher_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<morpheusdreams> kelsin in that website the guide it gives it asks me to go to synaptic package manager > settings > repositories and then a "Software Properties" window should come up where i can add stuff, but a "Software Sources" window comes up with no add button
<Shaffox> my sound doesn't work anymore, it always has been fine, now i boot the pc and it doesn't work anymore, anyone a solution???
<soundray> Lasse: first thing to check is whether your root partition is full
<soundray> Lasse: can you log in on the console?
<Lasse> soundray:  no plenty of space left there
<riaal> what to do if "kill PID" don't work
<Pici> riaal: kill pid -9
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... I now just get a line of numbers with "pts R+ grep nautilus" in randomed spelled ;-)
<Lasse> soundray: i can log in to the fail safe gnome (that's what im doing now)
<kelsin> riaal: it says on that page to extract to ~/.icons , nothing about dragging to theme manager, the theme manager does not handle cursors. I would delete all of the .gnome or .gconf like directories in your home directory then log out and back in, you can quit out of your current session with ctrl-alt-backspace
<soundray> Lasse: see if you can find an error message in $HOME/.xsession-errors relating to the login failure
<carlosqueso> Kalispero, great, the witch is dead...now try starting xfdesktop
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... yep ! ;-)
<riaal> kelsin,  sorry for the lame actions =) thanks a lot for helping
<Lasse> soundray: :) there is a lot in that file , anything in specific im looking for ?
<carlosqueso> Kalispero, did itw work?
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: if you have already enalbed the universe and multiverse repos you're all set for that step
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... is seems to work, but... I also get this : (xfdesktop:5494): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_composite: assertion `dest_y >= 0 && dest_y + dest_height <= dest->height' failed
<morpheusdreams> how do i tell which kernel i have?
<soundray> Lasse: browse it and see if anything makes sense. If it's not way too much, post it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for us to see.
<soundray> morpheusdreams: uname -a
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...are you starting it from a terminal or in the run box?
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu you can go there and follow that help to add them also, then go back to the nvidia help to add the nvidia packages
<morpheusdreams> kelsin i think i already had them thanks :)
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... I have started my session by the normal way... from the login panel
<omha> hey, does anyone know a automatix mirror?
<morpheusdreams> soundray ty
<tro> is there a kernel configuration option that enables the text terminals on boot? i just see black screens until x starts
<PriceChild> !automatix | omha
<ubotu> omha: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...where is that warning coming up?
<PriceChild> omha, automatix's server has been wiped. There is no mirror. #automatix for questions
<Lasse> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9487/
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: then just continue witht he rest of the nvidia guide, if you get your nvidia card working then wow should run in the newer wines (like you isntalled) with no issues, good luck
<clearzen> Do you know of a Linux based application that can read the EIT table from
<clearzen> the MPEG 2 stream?
<ardchoille> root     (hd0,7)  <-- this is for /dev/hda  do I use the same for /dev/hdb?
<priich> Pici, kill -9 is very strong. Leaves temp files, open sockets, orphaned processes etc. Better try the other SIGs first. like 15,2,1
<morpheusdreams> kelsin ty and see you on the other side :D
<Pici> priich: thanks for the tip
<priich> :)
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... I was installing adesklet and all was good but I forgot what was wrong at least
<Lasse> soundray: does not make too much sense to me im afraid :/
<carlosqueso> Kalispero...is it working now?
<riaal> kelsin, worked! thanks a lot!!
<wizo> hey, do i have to install X11 or something before install fluxbox?
<kelsin> riaal: np, good luck getting those cursors installed, cursors in xwindows are wierd, not as easy as icon,gtk and metacity themes
<chris_shafto> soundray, ALSA, does it work with Teamspeak?
<soundray> Lasse: something seems to be crashing your X server. Create a new user named test, login as that and see if that results in the same problem.
<kelsin> wizo: yes, unless you are doing something crazy :)
<soundray> chris_shafto: sorry, I don't know Teamspeak
<chris_shafto> soundray, okay np
<Kalispero> Yes, just this sentence that do not tell me anything... that seems to work... thanks you... but Have I a risk to get the same troubles at reboot ?
<Lasse> soundray: okay will try that now :)
<soundray> Lasse, if that works, you should reset your gnome config.
<carlosqueso> not if you log out saving your session
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... Yes, just this sentence that do not tell me anything... that seems to work... thanks you... but Have I a risk to get the same troubles at reboot ?
<riaal> kelsin, Im not going to bother =) Im just so happy its working again!
<chris_shafto> soundray, do you know the thing for ALSA, that goes something like /dev/dsp?
<Lasse> soundray: well i have a standard gnome config in the first place ... how do i reset it ?
<carlosqueso> those errors are just garbage you get when running GTK stuff from the command line
<wizo> anyone knows the name of the package that i have to search for?
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... you mean that I have to saving my session now, is it that ?
<wizo> sudo apt-cache search X11 gave me alot of results
<PriceChild> wizo, fluxbox should pull in xorg
<PriceChild> wizo, but its "xserver-xorg" that should do it
<wizo> oh i see, thanks
<carlosqueso> Kalispero....no, when you log out the normal way...there shoudl be a checkbox with "save your session" (or it's french equivalent), and that should be checked
<chris_shafto> Does anybody know how to point a program to the ALSA Audio drivers?
<morpheusdreams> whats the command to see if you have 3d acceleration on?
<soundray> ubotu, gnomereset is <reply>To delete your gnome configuration and start with a fresh one, log into a failsafe session and run 'cd ; mkdir gnomeconf-backup ; mv .gconf* .gnome* gnomeconf-backup'.
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... that was checked ! Thanks you for the rescue ;-)
<chris_shafto> Can anybody please tell me how i point a program, such as Teamspeak, to use the ALSA Drivers?
<soundray> Lasse: see my message to ubotu ^^. I'll be back in an hour or so.
<carlosqueso> Kalispero, no problem...I go to eat lunch now...good luck
<kritzstapf> does anybody know where to find "Gscore" (v0.9)?
<kritzstapf> www.gscore.org seems to be kind of empty
<roe> is there some gnome app that will save my window positioning?
<bzozo> Hello
<morpheusdreams> kelsin, what was that command to check 3d acceleration?
* pvf ejects
<Kalispero> Carlosqueso... Good Lunch... it's also time to lunch here... Good appetit ! ;-) Bye
<bzozo> I've a problem with the latest version of cups
<bzozo> (i'm french, so pardon my english)
<kelsin> morpheusdreams: glxinfo displays a whole lot of stuff so normall it's easier to: glxinfo | grep direct
<morpheusdreams> kelsin thanks :) i'll get used to this sometime :)
<omha> is there a way to complete "reset" my system to a default out of the box ubuntu without burning a cd ?
<doff> Xine Multimedia Player. what is the hotkey to make it stay always on top? I've looked through hotkey lust alt+k and didn't find it. is there such option?
<bzozo> Is there a way to use an older version of cups ?
<chris_shafto> Can anybody please tell me how i point a program, such as Teamspeak, to use the ALSA Drivers?
<Kalispero> frojnd... Hello... You speak french, isn't it ? did you manage to get translation of Openoffice yet ?
<chris_shafto> Can anybody please tell me how i point a program, such as Teamspeak, to use the ALSA Driver? Has something like dev/.......
<bobby_> chris_shafto: if the program uses oss (as many do) you can install the alsa-oss package and run your program like : aoss command
<ardchoille> in the /boot/grub/menu.lst, what is (hd0,0)? Is that /dev/hda1? For /dev/hdb1 would I put (hd1,0) ?
<bobby_> not sure if there's another way to make teamspeak use alsa tho
<chris_shafto> bobby_, how do i do that?
<frojnd> Kalispero: no I don't speak french, but I manage to get translation :)
<bzozo> ardchoille, precisely
<ardchoille> bzozo: Thank you
<Kalispero> frojnd, ok... ;-)... you will get it... do you know how to open Synaptic Package Manager ?
<frojnd> I did it via apt :)
<chris_shafto> bobby_, please explain, newbie to Ubuntu
<frojnd> I never use GUI for that such a things..
<bobby_> chris_shafto: in a console type: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss  , after you're done with that you can use the command aoss to start any program you want that uses OSS and it will wrap it to alsa. Im not really sure if Teamspeak uses OSS though, but it probalby does.
<Kalispero> frojnd... ok, and no translation found ?
<adrian_> hi, does anyone know a server where i can find help about assembly?
<SauLus> hello, I need some old software-Ocaml 3.01  - how can I get it
<frojnd> Kalispero: [19:12:57]  <frojnd> Kalispero: no I don't speak french, but I manage to got translation :)
<chris_shafto> bobby_, get this...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<colbert> How can I mount a drive I can see in Network Servers that's on a networked XP PC so I can see it in Save As dialog boxes and such in Ubuntu programs ?
<grusomhat> Jowi: are you here?
<Kalispero> frojnd... which language do you want for your Openoffice ?
<bobby_> chris_shafto: run the program it says :p
<chris_shafto> bobby_, did do :P
<frojnd> Kalispero: I allready manage to get my language support, do I speak so bad ...
<screaming_flower> i posted earlier about a unknown interrupt error during grub, after browsing the forums i've learned that someone else has had this problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318597  since, i've been able to produce this error on 2 systems, what should I do next?
<bzozo> Is it possible to return to an older version of cups ?
<Kalispero> frojnd... oups... I may have a pause, sorry ;-)
<bzozo> I cannot longer use my Brother HL-2030 with version 1.2.4.2unbuntu3. that suck
<frojnd> Kalispero: mp :)
<frojnd> np*
<screaming_flower> sorry, clarification, it doesn't even get to grub,
<riaal> what is "Metacity" on pages like www.gnome-look.org?
<erUSUL> riaal: the window manager
<riaal> erUSUL, what does it change? everything?
<leros> When I updated ubuntu, I got this error: "http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently"
<chris_shafto> Okay need more serious help XD, cant run apt-update command, cause i installed peerguardian, to use as a firewall, and its corrupt... says it needs reinstallling, but wont reinstall, any help?
<wick2o> i have created a custom install cd, and when i try to use it to install i get a "warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ubuntu-keyring*dev was corrupt
<wick2o> i followed the online guide on the community pages
<wick2o> and even went one step farther and updated the md5sum.txt file with the new hashes
<Lasse_> soundray: well ... test works ... how do i delete my real users gnome settings ?
<wick2o> is there something obvious that im just not seeing?
<riaal> how can I make the terminal window transparent?
<Dr_willis> riaal,  depends on which terminal progrm. and if you want 'true' or 'fake' transparency
<Lasse_> riaal: edit -> profile -> edit -> effects
<washbear> Bug or feature? Custom boot parameters in Grub are overriden by the new kernel's default when upgrading the kernel (it never used to be like that, and it sure sucks, I think)
<riaal> Lasse_, thanks
<Lasse_> riaal: np :)
<charl_ie> hi, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? I've just installed ubuntu 6.10 and have gone through the installatio process for ndis wrapper, but it won't connect
<chris_shafto> I get this error message 'E: The package peerguardnf needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<chris_shafto> ' how can i get rid of peerguardian completley
<kitche> washbear: it's a feature if you want custom boot parameters you have to put your boot stuff below the automated debian line at the end of the file
<riaal> Dr_willis, you meen that it will only display the desktop background ?
<Lasse_> how do I reset the gnome configuration for another user ?
<Dr_willis> riaal,  thats how most of the transparcies work.
<starcraft> ahoy there ubuntu people :), I have a small problem... was installing XGL+compiz and following along the ubuntuguide.org steps very useful, when I went to download the gpg key from hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net the server timed out....
<erUSUL> riaal: window borders and decorations
<starcraft> what should I do about that?
<Dr_willis> riaal,  'true' transparency is a relativy new feature.. part of that compwiz, or other xgl/beryl eye candy
<riaal> erUSUL, ?
<wispy> Hey
<riaal> Dr_willis, oh, okey
<chris_shafto> ' how can i get rid of peerguardian completley?
<chris_shafto> I get this error message 'E: The package peerguardnf needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<chris_shafto> ' how can i get rid of peerguardian completley?
<Dr_willis> riaal,  of course i find any transparency to be bla.. since it makes the text harder to read.
<colbert> How can I mount a drive I can see in Network Servers that's on a networked XP PC so I can see it in Save As dialog boxes and such in Ubuntu programs ?
<Lasse_> starcraft: wait a little while and then try again .... usually does the trick
<Dr_willis> chris_shafto,  try the 'force' option to apt-get remove ?
<erUSUL> riaal: "what does it change? everything?" no everything only window borders and decorations
<chris_shafto> Dr_willis, where in the command does force go?
<Dr_willis> chris_shafto,  or try sudo aptitude remove peerguardian (or whatever its called)
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Lasse_> colbert: use Places -> connect to server
<Chetwin> I'm not getting any assistance in the upstart channel
<riaal> erUSUL, oh, is it hard to install?
<wispy> <wireless help needed> Can ne1 help me get either a netgear ma111 (usb) or a admtek wa1220 (card) working ><
<Dr_willis> chris_shafto,  its an option to apt-get     somthing like apt-get remove -force (or similer)
<Chetwin> Can someone help me?  I have ridiculously long boot times when I have restriced-modules installed
<Dr_willis> Chetwin,  disable the splash screen and see whats taking the most time?
<RagingBull> my upgrade from dapper to edgy has been causing me problems
<Chetwin> How ?
<erUSUL> riaal: metacity themes?
<Chetwin> splash = 0
<RagingBull> how can I go back to dapper with out a live cd fresh install
<Lasse_> Chetwin: depends what modules .. elaborate a little :)
<Dr_willis> i use the 'nosplash' option to the kernel.
<riaal> erUSUL, yeh
<Chetwin> I don't know, I can't see the kernel messages
<chris_shafto> Dr_willis,  E: Option -force: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<colbert> Lasse_: Thank you !
<Dr_willis> Chetwin,  may be able to hit escape or f2 or somthing
<Chetwin> So when booting, it tells me to press esc
<lamego> RagingBull, you can't
<Lasse_> colbert: welcome
<charl_ie> hi, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper? I've just installed ubuntu 6.10 and have gone through the installation process for ndiswrapper, but i ca't connect
<Chetwin> Then just type nosplash?
<RagingBull> lol
<RagingBull> great
<RagingBull> re-install
<RagingBull>  6.06 then
<Dr_willis> chris_shafto,   may be time to read up on the apt-get userguide a bit for the more power-user options. I rarely need to use any of them.
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<RagingBull> it's wierd now my printer doesn't work and I have to use sudo pwd to open Gaim
<lamego> and to be honest, a clean install is always the best option
<Chetwin> charlie_ie: I would be happy to assist, but I am looking into an issue and I have a doc appt after that, if you're still her at 1230 PST, I'll assist
<lamego> distupgrades can be problematic
<RagingBull> lamego: I hear ya; just dont want to go through reinstalling all the restricted formats again
<erUSUL> riaal: i recomend you to install gnome-art it is aprogram that install themes
<lamego> RagingBull, why not ? Thats one command :)
<RagingBull> lamego: what is that...been awhiles ince I;ve used linux
<riaal> erUSUL, okey, thanks
<colbert> Lasse_: Now my network shares are visible on my desktop but in Firefox for example if I click a jpg or something and "Save to Disk" the shares aren't visible??
<screaming_flower> am i asking my question wrong?
<RagingBull> lamego: I will be loosing all my programs correct?
<grusomhat> What's the command that gets you to the display settings from bash, xorg-?
<erUSUL> riaal: no problem
<W^Hard^> hi ! i got ubuntu edgy iso on linux i.e suse and i want to install it on other pc thr network
<lamego> RagingBull, you just need to check the help guide, its pretty simple to follow
<W^Hard^> can i do that ?
<Lasse_> colbert: you can drag them to the left menu if you want to .. that will show the shares when you download
<RagingBull> lamego: np thanks for the info
<axion> grusomhat: try xorgcfg
<lamego> RagingBull, yes, but they can be easily installed
<RagingBull> lamgeo: check
<grusomhat> axion: thanks I'll give it a go
<Lasse_> colbert: that was horribly written - drag the share folder to your menu and then when you want to download or browse your disk you can see it in the left menu ....
<RagingBull> thanks for the help...going for a reinstall eeerh
<Lasse> RagingBull: make another partition where you can save your data when you reinstall ...
<Lasse> okay ... too slow :)
<Kuban> does anybody know if i can connect two computers in lan network when on first computer is xp system and on another ubuntu?
<ExxKA> Kuban sure you can
<Lasse> Kuban: yes use samba
<colbert> Lasse_: Strange, I dragged it, saw nothing show up in the left menu and then dragged it again and said it cannot add bookmark, it is already there.. but it's not showing up ??
<Lasse> colbert: uhm... :-s dont know try closing it and see if it is there when you open it...
<w0rmy> hi, is there an easy way to burn BIN+CUE cds instead of converting them to iso ?
<chris_shafto> whats the terminal command to run a .deb file without using the package installer?
<Kuban> ExxKa: so i won't have any problems with internet connection?
<Lasse> colbert: remember to "remember password" when you connect to the remote server
<soundray> Lasse: did you find out how?
<Lasse> soundray:  no
<soundray> Lasse: in failsafe, 'cd ; mkdir gnomeconf-backup ; mv .gconf* .gnome* gnomeconf-backup'.
<ExxKA> Kuban, so if I understand it right, you want to share an internet connection between two copmuters? cause then you need a router. Samba is for sharing files and printers
<W^Hard^> hi ! i got ubuntu edgy iso on linux i.e suse and i want to install it on other pc thr network
<W^Hard^> can i do that ??
<soundray> Lasse, you can remove $HOME/gnomeconf-backup when everything is working again
<Marc1> anyones knows where i can find the package for sunbird-ubuntu?
<kitche> !sunbird
<ubotu> Mozilla Sunbird is a cross-platform calendar application, built upon Mozilla Toolkit. Our goal is to bring Mozilla-style ease-of-use to your calendar, without tying you to a particular storage solution.
<Lasse> soundray:  cool thanks a million ... i'll see if it works now :)
<kitche> !find sunbird | Marc1
<fizz_> #ubuntu-effects
<fizz_> oops
<ubotu> marc1: Package/file sunbird does not exist in edgy
<ExxKA> W^Hard^ yeah but it's a lot of work setting up an ftp server / PXE, and transfering the image while booting.. Why not just burn it to a disc?
<Kuban> ExxKa:so i need two network cards?
<chris_shafto> soundray, what was the command i wanted too run before to get the oss alsa things please?
<Lasse> soundray:  ... hmm ... .doesn't do the trick ...
<Lasse> soundray:  was kicked right out of there...
<ExxKA> Kuban, yeah, if you want to share an internet connection between two pc's.
<ubuntu_> Would debian be possible to install on a 2gb ipod, booting of a cd-rom containing the GRUB bootloader ?
<wispy> hm question on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb#head-0ff163486c6c375263f73bd3265c7bc2afa884a7 do i have to install the thing in section 2 AND section 1?
<ExxKA> Kuban, but you only need one card pr. pc :)
<Kuban> ExxKA:what is pr.
<ExxKA> per
<ExxKA> for each*
<chris_shafto> soundray, what was the command i wanted too run before to get the oss alsa things please?
<Marc1> so no one as compilled sunbird for ubuntu yet?
<soundray> Lasse: maybe the culprit is started from .gnomerc or .xsession or something like that...
<WorldDomination> heya
<apokryphos> !info sunbird
<ubotu> Package sunbird does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<W^Hard^> can anyone help me ?
<soundray> chris_shafto: I'm not sure I understand your question...
<wispy> or me ^^
<mbac> lol
<Marc1> ubotu: thanx
<Lasse> soundray: question is ... how many of the conf files i can remove before it completely breaks ;)
<mbac> the "updates available" notification window says to click the icon, but when you click the icon it simply makes the blurb go away
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mbac> and you need to click it again to apply the updates
<Kuban> ExxKA:ok but there won't be any problem with file systems?
<simon__> mowi ktos po polsku?
<Kuban> ja
<Kuban> :)))
<Lasse> mbac: click the icon not the message ;)
<W^Hard^> hello ?
<soundray> Lasse: oh well... there's always a working set of fallbacks in /etc/skel/
<chris_shafto> Is there a terminal command to execute a .deb package?
<mbac> Lasse, i did
<coxande> anybody know if new beta release lauch today ???
<mbac> it simply made the blurb disappear
<adaran> chris_shafto: dpkg, if you want to install it try dpkg -i
<Lasse> mbac: then it should pop up with the updates when you click the square orange icon
<mbac> Lasse, that's exactly what i described
<Lasse> soundray: cant i just copy them over then ?
<Kuban> simon: i speak polish
<adaran> can anyone tell me why i cannot use a resolution other then 1280x1024? even though i configured them, the nv xorg driver refuses to switch
<simon__> are you speak english?
<tonyyarusso> !pl | simon__
<ubotu> simon__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<simon__> maybe?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, here we do
<mbac> i guess i wasn't being clear?  it should launch the updates window on -any- user action (except if they click the little 'x' to make it go away)
<Kuban> simon:t y byku
<Lasse> mbac: then go to system -> administration -> update manager
<simon__> strzala kuban
<Kuban>  ExxKA:ok but there won't be any problem with file systems?
<mbac> lasse, I KNOW
<simon__> downset rulez
<mbac> lasse, i am describing a BUG
<Kuban> simon: co to znaczy?
<Lasse> mbac: ;) sorry ... well ... if it doesnt work then either report the bug or see if it shows up in a log file :)
<soundray> Lasse, you can, but you'll end up with a mixed set. I would try a bit more diagnosing first. After all, it must be due to some change you've made.
<simon__> taka kapelka
<Lasse> soundray: most likely ;)
<ExxKA> Kuban, if you run an ftp server / samba server, there wil be no problem with the filesystems, BUT you can't run windows exe files on linux systems :)
<simon__> uwielbiam ja
<Kuban> ExxKA:ok i know
<simon__> wlasnie mi bebenki niszczy
<ExxKA> Kuban ok :)
<Kuban> ExxKA:thank you for helping me:)
<ExxKA> Kuban np, don't forget to help others when you become more skilled :)
<simon__> kuban jakie tu sa zasady pogawedek?
<marcel> is it safe to upgrade to feisty yawn yet? from edgy? or still too buggy?
<simon__> only english?
<kitche> simon__: english only there is other channels for your language though
<Kuban> simon: yes chyba jo:))
<simon__> fock
<ExxKA> marcel, it'll eat your HD, and burn your CD's
<simon__> i will try
<simon__> :)
<ExxKA> marcel, fry even :P
<gu014> would i be able to repair a boot.ini file on an ubuntu live cd? my lenovo laptop is stuck at boot on a black screen with a blinking cursor? would ubuntu be able to help me :( ?
<marcel> ExxKA, so yes?
<simon__> kuban where are you live?
<ExxKA> gu014, yes or damnsmalllinux <- my favourite live cd
<adaran> gu014: that's wishful thinking
<Kuban> simon:in poland
<simon__> good
<simon__> :)
<Kuban> simon:what about you
<adaran> gu014: if you want to try though, knoppix is a more easily usable live cd
<ExxKA> gu014 damn small linux, will let you boot and edit a fat16/32 filesystem
<simon__> what kind of music you prefere?
<Kuban> ok i have to go, goodbye everyone:)
<adaran> gu014: what makes you think that boot.ini is at fault
<ExxKA> simon__, Kuban, please use pmsg's for private topics.
<simon__> i live in Silesian, in small villige
<soundray> simon__, Kuban: please take your chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gu014> ExxKA,adaran: if you would be so kind, what steps would i have to perform to correct this issue? i know how to mount an ntfs f/s ..
<simon__> Studzionka
<riaal> where do I find the application for weather thats on this image: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/52980-2.jpg
<gu014> adaran, i do not know for sure..but from google it seems that way...it is stuck on a black screen with a blink cursor..when i try and access the lenovo recovery partition i receive the same black screen..
<ExxKA> gu014, it's probably not the Boot.ini thats corrupted, it's most likely your Harddrive. So start retrieving all your important files when you get in contact with them.
<vox754> Don't you think that overall the font size and window size of all Ubuntu applications are huge? I mean, with the same resolution 1280x1024 and 96 dpi fonts, Windows XP seems fine while Ubuntu looks bulky. I had to set 82 dpi fonts just to make it look good.
<kichigai> Say, anyone here have experience with nVidia and beryl?
<ExxKA> gu014, you can do this by running the live cd, mounting the partition and uploading the files to an ftp server / usb stick / diskette
<Dr_willis> vox754,  not really.. of course my wife sets her windows xp system up to be 800x600 res - so she can see everything.
<soundray> Lasse: if you do decide to go back to default, I suggest the following procedure in a root shell (sudo -i): 'mv /home/lasse /home/lasse-backup ; cp -a /etc/skel /home/lasse ; chown -R lasse.lasse /home/lasse ; mv /home/lasse-backup/* /home/lasse/'
<adaran> gu014: frankly, if you don't have an idea what to do, there's no way i can explain all that through irc. anyway, if you try anything, i'd guess you're better off with knoppix then with damn small linux, mainly because it comes with more stuff
<soundray> Lasse: please proofread -- I haven't tried this out
<bipolar> does anyone here have a laptop with a radeon 9000 driving a 1920x1200 external display?
<dv_> hello
<adaran> gu014: safest thing to do is to just backup what you have, then wipe. but have you tried booting a windows XP (i'm assuming it's an XP system) cd?
<soundray> bipolar: is this a survey?
<gu014> adaran,ExxKa, i have no important info on the HD as of yet so, i guess i will have to wait for the reinstallation DVDs from IBM :(
<kichigai> Good lord! ATi 9000 at 1920x1200? That's... wow.
<bipolar> soundray: heh... no. I have this setup and I'm trying to get the full res out of it.
<Lcarsdata> do i need to use a 64 bit operating system if i have a 64 bit processor. I cannot find any info on the net about this topic. thanks in advanced.
<gu014> adaran, i have tried recovery console from a windows xp cd..but it does not allow me to access the drive as it tells me my password is incorrect..
<Lasse> soundray: one problem .... dont know why but im no longer allowed to sudo
<bipolar> kichigai: I know it can do it :)
<adaran> gu014: ah, so you're not looking to recover, mainly to install? and you're in trouble because you don't have a windows CD, but only a "recovery partition" ?
<kichigai> bipolar: yeah, but maybe not too well.
<leroutier> Hello
<kichigai> So, no one with experience with Beryl?
<adaran> gu014: if you're not looking to recover any data, it should be much easier =). just what exactly do you have and what do you want to install?
<bipolar> kichigai: in fact, in XP it can do both the 1400x1050 *AND* the external 1920x1200 display at the same time.
<adaran> kichigai: what do you want to know?
<Lasse> soundray: test is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kichigai> bipolar: Well, I'm aware of that, but you better not be trying to do too much 3D with it.
<Askar> Hi! How do I update to feisty with the updatemanager?
<soundray> bipolar: then you need to say something like 'I'm running an external display on card XY currently at 800x600 -- it should run at 1920x1200 -- how do I fix this?'
<Lasse> soundray: so im getting snitched on by myself hehe
<soundray> bipolar: then someone will ask ubotu to tell you about fixres
<bipolar> kichigai: no. even at 600x480 opengl sucks :P
<bipolar> soundray: HAHA
<soundray> ubotu, tell bipolar about fixres
<PriceChild> !feisty > Askar (see the pm from ubotu)
<kichigai> adaran: I'm following a guide to install Beryl on my friend's laptop.
<runelind> how do I get broadcom support with wpa_supplicant?
<adaran> Askar: i can only guess, but i'd assume by changing your apt sources to a feisty repository. however, if you have to ask that question, you may want to wait for the official release.
<whatspy> yet another shell script question: how to: "run python script X, then, depending on the value returned by X, do THIS or THAT"
<whatspy> ?
<vox754> Dr_willis, One way to realize this is running the same applications on both OSes. On Windows Azureus is really neat, but in Ubuntu it looks cramped. Now that I set 82 dpi, Azureus looks better but the borders are still big. Does this have to do with the general GNOME desktop environment? Because so far, themes-aside, the Windows ME desktop seems more configurable then GNOME.
<runelind> I tried -D broadcom and it said it wasn't supported
<adaran> kichigai: that's tricky. mainly because there's a million guides out there and all try to do things differently. =)
<leroutier> got a systematic kernel panic  with feisty (when webcam is plugged/uvcvideo driver loaded), where to report it ?  (but in launchpad)
<kichigai> adaran: It's the buide at UbuntuGuide.org
<bipolar> soundray: the problem is, I'm no noob, and I've tried a lot of thing to get this to work. I'm in the middle of reinstalling fglrx to see if it works in feisty.
<gu014> adaran, i need to reinstall....i have no reinstallation dvd
<kichigai> adaran: I've got it installed, but it doesn't quite run right.
<gu014> adaran, and i can not access their recovery partition
<soundray> Lasse: run 'su - lasse', then you should be able to sudo
<adaran> whatspy: help if
<adaran> whatspy: man test
<kichigai> adaran: I'd get a screenshot, but, well, you know.
<Lasse> soundray:  :) gotcha
<adaran> gu014: i'm afraid you're somewhat out of luck then. how does the recovery partition usually work?
<soundray> bipolar: apologies, but your question sounded extremely noobish ("anyone...")
<bipolar> soundray: I am going over that page though. maybe it has something I missed :)
<adaran> kichigai: describe "doesn't run right" =)
<soundray> bipolar: go to #ubuntu+1 to ask about feisty please
<bipolar> soundray: I try to sound helpless so I get sympithy :)
<gu014> adaran, when it boots i press some key and it asks if i would like to boot to the rescue and recovery...i select that option and it just goes to that black screen
<bipolar> soundray: I will. my main attempt was in edgy though.
<kichigai> adaran: Colorspace gets thrown all out of wack, with each color channel splayed across the screen diagonally, slightly off from the others. The only thing that looks right is the cursor.
<Lcarsdata> do i need to use a 64 bit operating system if i have a 64 bit processor. I cannot find any info on the net about this topic. thanks in advanced.
<kichigai> Lcarsdata: you don't.
<gu014> adaran, bla...i would like to just install ubuntu...but, dunno if i can
<adaran> gu014: if it runs anything similiar to a bootloader itself, you could try installing grub and running it with that - however, i have no idea on how to do that. if it just copies back an image, you could try mounting the recovery partition and copying the image with dd
<lamego> Lcarsdata, and you shouldn't if you are not an experienced user
<kichigai> Lcarsdata: you can run 32-bit, but you'll get better performance with a 64-bit encironment.
<Lcarsdata> ok thanks kichigai
<eck> Lcarsdata: for a desktop, you're much better off using 32 bit
<erUSUL> Lcarsdata: you can use both versions
<kichigai> Lcarsdata: just remember: if you're running 32-bit OS, 64-bit programs may not work.
<adaran> kichigai: hmm... are you use XGL?
<Lcarsdata> ok,
<Lcarsdata> thanks all
<Lcarsdata> bye
<kichigai> adaran: I believe so.
<soundray> bipolar: in my experience, the questions that fetch the best answers are 'I'm trying this and that, but I hit this and that snag -- how to fix?' If you've read docs, mention which ones.
<adaran> gu014: oh, if all you want to do is install ubuntu, just insert an ubuntu CD and tell the installer to use the whole harddrive for the installation
<adaran> gu014: it'll wipe everything on that drive (including the recovery partition)
<bipolar> soundray: I'll do that next time. thanks. :)
<adaran> kichigai: normal X works, however?
<gu014> adaran, i know..i would like to..but, i dunno if i want to run my work stuff in vmware...
<kichigai> adaran: Yes. I'm restricting the system to execute beryl ONLY on my command.
<adaran> gu014: well, you are somewhat... screwed. mainly because you do not have a "real" windows CD - "rescue/recovery" CDs are a pest
<gu014> adaran, if vmware had something similiar to parallels i would be more inclined :)
<fghj> what flag do I want to check for in /proc/cpuinfo to see if my amd chip has virtualization extension support?
<livingdaylight> is it 192.168.1.1
<adaran> kichigai: and it works before beryl is running?
<kichigai> adaran: yes.
<adaran> gu014: what's the difference between vmware and parallels (or rather, which feature are you missing?)
<gu014> adaran, i really like the coherence feature
<adaran> kichigai: see if another opengl appplication works fine on XGL
<adaran> gu014: what's that doing?
<soundray> fghj: svm according to google ;)
<kichigai> adaran: the GL screensavers function.
<Dr_willis> vox754,  gnome isent really designed to be uber-configurable.. of course i use kde.. so try them all out.. use what you like.
<gu014> adaran, http://lifehacker.com/software/parallels/hack-attack-how-to-run-windows-and-mac-apps-sidebyside-with-parallels-221002.php
<adaran> kichigai: hmm in that case, where'd you get beryl from? source? packages?
<fghj> soundray: what terms did you gogole for?
<adaran> gu014: can't browse, i'm on a console and not a big lynx user. but i'm guessing it lets you display "just the window" of a windows application like it was a mac program?
<soundray> fghj: proc cpuinfo virtualization extension
<fghj> got it; thanks;
<gu014> adaran, indeed
<adaran> gu014: well, sorry, nothing like that available. the closest you can get is wine
<adaran> gu014: but your mileage may vary.
<adaran> gu014: virtualbox is a bit better then vmware (mainly because it doesn't cost anything)
<adaran> gu014: but doesn't have the feature you need
<vox754> Dr_willis, yes sir. I didn't use KDE because the Kubuntu CD didn't got my video correctly. I can of course install it now, but I simply don't feel like it. What if something breaks? I'll leave that for another day.
<adaran> gu014: as for your system, i'd suggest you either get windows CD (maybe you can just download one and use the key provided with your OEM license?)
<gu014> adaran, i will just install ubuntu in the meantime...give virtualbox a shoit until the dvd arrives...
<kichigai> adaran: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org (their Ubuntu package repository)
<Cc2iscooL> Does anyone have an idea as to why I would lose my laptop's "mouse wheel" function of the touch pad when the computer returns from hibernate mode? If I reboot the machine it works again.
<Dr_willis> vox754,  ubuntu and kubuntuy should both set up the vidoes the same.. You can always install 'kubuntu-dekstop' and have the full kubuntu system as well.
<adaran> gu014: well, if you partition by hand, you can just leave a bit of space for a windows partition, in case you get a real windows CD later on - that way, you won't have to erase your ubuntu install (as the recovery CD will most likely do)
<adaran> gu014: however, you'll need to reinstall the bootloader then later (grub), because windows is rather selfish when it comes to the master boot record
<exerd> when i boot up from ubuntu cd it hangs with a black screen. how come?
<Dr_willis> vox754,  ive not had many things 'break' :) compared to the disasters ive had with windows.. linux is rock solid.
<Dr_willis> work time for me. byeee
<kichigai> vox754: once something works, it won't break on its own.
<adaran> kichigai: frankly, i have no idea, you could just try that other WM...
<gu014> adaran, yeh, that sounds like a good idea...i wish i could just dual boot with ubuntu and mac...but, i have no luck with that
<ikaruga> Hi... all I would like to install qt4 so that I can install ktoon from source... is there a guide for qt4 on ubuntu?
<adaran> gu014: oh, i do that on this machine.
<adaran> gu014: you have a mac? x86 or ppc?
<gu014> adaran, well, i have a macbook at home...i would like to install the JAS on this lenovo laptop
<gu014> adaran, but i have not been successful
<adaran> gu014: JAS?
<Street_Racer> hello :)
<kichigai> brb
<adaran> kichigai: maybe give compiz a shot, see if it has the same issues. might tell you something
<gu014> adaran, 10.4.8, with the jas patch or whatever it is
<gu014> adaran, can i msg you?
<soundray> !info libqt4-core | ikaruga
<ubotu> ikaruga: libqt4-core: Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 1144 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<adaran> gu014: no. at least not now, i'm using irssi and i have no idea how to read privmsgs
<adaran> gu014: i'll be back in a minute
<Street_Racer> can someone who knows more stuff about linux/ubuntu prv me and give me some advicez because i'm new to this kind of stuff
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adaran> gu014: allright
<soundray> ikaruga: run 'apt-cache search qt4' and install the packages that seem appropriate
<exerd> i get to the boot meny when starting up with ubuntu cd but when i choose "start or install" i get a black screen and get no further. i have live cd 6.10 and amd 64 dualcore. what could be wrong? i get no errormessage,
<adaran> gu014: now you can
<soundray> !faq > Street_Racer
<soundray> !cli > Street_Racer
<ikaruga> soundray: I've tried that before but that did not work on Dapper.... now that I"m running 6.10....will that work?
<Street_Racer> well.. thanks... i guess :(
<francois> i started a program and no tray icon appeared, how can i bring it in focus again?
<DeL3e7> alt tab?
<adaran> gu014: if you're still there, that is...
<gu014> adaran, i msged u
<francois> DeL3e7: no, its minimised
<bisita> quit
<kichigai> Anyone else besides adaran has experience with Beryl?
<francois> DeL3e7: it like just disapeared, but i can hear it running
<soundray> ikaruga: why should it not? I've obviously no idea what might have gone wrong when you tried before.
<francois> kichigai: sure, what do you need, maybe i can help
<PriceChild> kichigai, #ubuntu-effects
<adaran> gu014: is your nick registered? =)
<gu014> adaran, no, one sec
<Cc2iscooL> Why do I lose my laptop's "mouse wheel" function of the touch pad when the computer returns from hibernate mode? If I reboot the machine it works perfectly again, but every time I return from hibernate mode I lose the function of the mouse wheel.
<kichigai> PriceChild: thanks!
<adaran> gu014: i just tried to msg you, freenode told me i couldn't because i'm a mean and evil spammer (or rather, not registered)
<ikaruga> soundray: well, will give it a whirl
<adaran> gu014: come to the channel #adaran
<soundray> Cc2iscooL: perhaps you can save the configuration with something like gsynaptics or tpconfig and restore it after resuming.
<tenco> someone here who can help me debug suspend to ram?
<soundray> !elaborate > tenco
<Cc2iscooL> soundray: How might I go about doing such? I've just installed Ubuntu the other day here, so I'm still learning my way around it. I use hibernate mode quite a bit (and I like my mousewheel) so you can see my dilemma. :)
<soundray> Cc2iscooL: okay...
<soundray> Cc2iscooL: have you worked out how to install extra software packages yet?
<sigger> anyone tell me why I get this when I try to install QT?  make: g++: Command not found   I do have make.
<eck> sigger: g++ is the command that is not found
<skroll> If doing an Ubuntu server install, after installing cupsys, and most of the drivers, what is required to get cups to be able to detect connected usb printers?  all my cupsd detects is 'beh'
<Cc2iscooL> soundray: Via Synaptic?...A tad.
<soundray> sigger: have you got build-essential?
<eck> sigger: try getting the build-essential package
<erUSUL> sigger: install build-essential (btw why don't you use the packaged versions)
<sigger> k, thanks guys. lemme try
<sigger> heh, didn't know there was a packaged version.  for doing dev?
<tenco> i removed modules ehci_hcd ohci_hcd 8139too 8139cp usbhid with modprobe -r, still hangs on suspend, got the following through pm_trace: hash matches device ptya2 & hash matches device PNP0C0F:07  and i don't know how to find out which device that is
<tenco> s/suspend/resume/
<Artemis3> sigger, install build-essential
<soundray> Cc2iscooL: synaptic is a good way. Find and install gsynaptics, and see if you find it reasonably intuitive (I haven't used it myself)
<eck> sigger: almost all of the packages have a development version that you can get with package_name-dev
<eck> sigger: try libqt4-dev
<tenco> hmm
<tenco> seems not :-\
<soundray> tenco: the most common reason for
<soundray> tenco: hey, have some patience
<tenco> soundray: ok :)
<soundray> tenco: how fast do you think I can type?
<Cc2iscooL> soundray: I can't seem to find that specific package in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<soundray> Cc2iscooL: enable the universe repo. Ubotu has more advice:
<soundray> !universe > Cc2iscooL
<soundray> tenco: the most common reason for suspend/resume not working is a faulty ACPI
<tenco> soundray: it worked one time..
<soundray> tenco: specifically the DSDT. Repairing it is possible, but can be difficult. Just checking it is not that hard.
<tenco> soundray: and i thought most common reason were drivers, drivers, drivers
<sigger> eck ok installed libqt4-dev and qt4-doc for good measure
<soundray> tenco: no, no, no
<tenco> soundray: tried that already, only one warning
<soundray> tenco: DSDTs, DSDTs, DSDTs
<eck> sigger: great, that should give you all the qt headers so you can compile qt-based applications
<soundray> tenco: okay, then you might as well continue with the drivers. Are you going through /etc/default?
<tenco> soundray: check http://lca2007.linux.org.au/talk/54
<tenco> soundray: no, echo -n mem > /sys/power/state on bare console
<soundray> tenco: yeah, whatever, I have my experiences, and I'm not the one seeking help ;)
<exerd> anyone running live cd 6.10 with ati radeon x700? cause i get black screen when loading the live cd
<soundray> tenco: I mean, disabling drivers via /etc/default/acpid
<kazim59> so... who's gonna answer the most silly question? How do I replace all comma (,) by newlines in VI editor?
<kazim59> the %s command
<eck> kazim59: :%s/,/\n/g
<eck> i think
<tenco> soundray: i unloaded them manually with modprobe -r (or through a shell script...)
<sigger> eck ok, stupid question.  now where do I find all that stuff I DL'ed e.g. the qt4-doc stuff?
<kazim59> eck: not working... inserts ^@ at commas
<eck> sigger: documentation usually goes to /usr/share/doc/
<tenco> soundray: anyway, do you know how i can find out what device PNP0C0F:07 is?
* ^^CatTuX^^ getting sleepy. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<soundray> tenco: no... anyway, I think your problem is beyond #ubuntu -- maybe ##linux or some place where kernel developers hang out.
<leafw> did anyone overcame the sleep/resume issues on a thinkpad T60 ?
<eck> kazim59: i'm not sure then, ask on #vim
<tenco> soundray: k
<GrueMaster> Anyone online that knows what packages to install to buid a driver in 6.06?
<kazim59> #vim... great didnt know about it
<erUSUL> GrueMaster: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<eck> sigger: and obviously the headers are somewhere in /usr/include/
<leafw> GrueMaster : man apt-get  to see how to auto-install all dependencies for a package, such as all *-dev packages
<eck> although gcc/g++ should be able to find them without any work on your part, if you have the correct #includes
<s3booo> hi all! which driver from nvidia site is best for geforce 2 mx400?
<^^CatTuX^^> kazmim59 what;s the problem?
<erUSUL> !nvidia > s3booo
<soundray> s3booo: if you're on ubuntu, stick with the packaged drivers to save you pain and tears.
<bachor> do U know how to turn off some deamons
<bipolar> soundray: can you tell ubotu to send me that link again please?
<soundray> !nvidia > s3booo, read ubotu's private message please
<soundray> bipolar: remind me
<leafw> bachor : check /etc/init.d and the System/Administration/Services GUI
<bipolar> soundray: resolution problems
<soundray> !fixres > bipolar
<s3booo> ok, thx
<bipolar> soundray: thanks :)
<soundray> !info bum > bachor, read ubotu's pm please
<slacker_nl> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<slacker_nl> !dvd ripping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd ripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slacker_nl> !dvd rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !goodbotuse > slacker_nl
<slacker_nl> ow  thnx :)
<soundray> slacker_nl: try k9copy
<sigger> eck, this sounds totally stupid but can't find the qt package stuff I DL'ed.  Going back to build-essential, etc.  (Really sounds like someone who ought to be programming with QT, huh?)
<GrueMaster> thanks guys.  I'm helping a newb on a different chat.
<kazim59> eck: Ctrl-V [Enter]  does the job
<slacker_nl> soundray: do you use it?
<soundray> slacker_nl: no, but my brother recommended it, and he's very critical ;)
<slacker_nl> soundray: ahh, k thnx
<danny> very quick question -- my gf is installing ubuntu on her second hard drive, with windows on her first drive
<danny> will that just work, or will there need to be some hacking to get grub to install on the first drive?
<soundray> !dualboot > danny, please read ubotu's pm
<carlosqueso> danny, should just work
<soundray> danny, it should just work
<danny> gotcha thanks!
<slacker_nl> hehe, soundray, educating ppl about the bot? ;)
<soundray> slacker_nl: some people come here and have never seen a private message. Like I did a couple of years ago.
<slacker_nl> soundray: ah that's a good one, I don't even have to join the channel in that case ;)
<soundray> slacker_nl: yes, you can even swear at ubotu when it's just the two of you ;)
<slacker_nl> soundray: Think I will do it
<slacker_nl> rant at the bot that is
<soundray> slacker_nl: no, please
<neo_> fuck you
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<neo_> sorry
<ardchoille> tonyyarusso: That's the second time today neo_ has done that
<neo_> are you an hacker,
<soundray> Trying to make a name for himself :(
<s3booo> i installed nvidia driver sh NV...... . run , how can i unistall this driver ?
* slacker_nl enjoys the bot
<slacker_nl> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slacker_nl> lol
<Gigi> Hi!  I was wondering if there is some software such a grammar corrector
<colbert> Are there themes for XChat ?
<slacker_nl> Gigi: ispell perhaps?
<soundray> s3booo: see if it came with uninstall instructions. It should have made a backup of xorg.conf, check ls -lrt /etc/X11
<neo_> est ce que quelq'un parle franais
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<devilsreject> hey what up all
<Gigi> slaker_nl but it does only spelling... at least, how can I correct grammar with Oo
<devilsreject> i gotta question
<slacker_nl> Gigi: ahhh
<devilsreject> its tellin me i need to manually edit somethin to do with my sypnatic pacakage
<slacker_nl> Gigi: /join #openoffice.org - but seriously, you can download dictionaries for OOo
<tonyyarusso> devilsreject: sources.list probably?
<morpheusdreams> Hi there, I have just switched to Ubuntu from Windows XP. I have one hdd with 2 partitions (one for windows, one for ubuntu) I want to get rid of Windows now, is there any way to format the rest of the HDD to include it in my ubuntu partition?
<devilsreject> soo its not lettin me do anything  when i try it through the interface version or the terminal versoin
<slacker_nl> Gigi: lemme fire it up and check for a second
<Gigi> ok slacker_nl thanks
<devilsreject> tonyyarusso --- right on do u know what i need to do to my sources.list?
<tonyyarusso> !sources | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<adminx> Anyone know of a url with an HowTo on getting Bluetooth to work in Feisty (7.04) Trying to use my Motoroloa ht820 Bluetooth Headset.
<PriceChild> adminx, #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> devilsreject: probably adding universe for something?  Not quite sure what you were trying to do.
<devilsreject> universe is added
<carlosqueso> morpheusdreams: you may be able to change the size of your ubuntu partition with gparted, but you could also just change your windows partition to ext3 and mount it somewhere
<devilsreject> i added the correct repositroies and everything was going great
<devilsreject> then all of a sudden it gave me that error
<devilsreject> i was doing everything from terminal
<tonyyarusso> devilsreject: could you !pastebin what you were doing and the error given?
<morpheusdreams> carlosqueso how would i go about the second option?
<Shaffox> my volume is muted when i boot, how can i change this ?
<colbert> I have a Treo 650 Smartphone (bluetooth enabled), if I want to use it to transfer files to/from Ubuntu, is that all I need or is there additional hardware required ??
<slacker_nl> Gigi: which language do you want to spellcheck?
<devilsreject> yessir
<Gigi> English
<Cc2iscooL> Is there a way to change the sensitivity of a touchpad's tap (the left click tap function?) Right now it's much too sensitive so when I move the mouse I end up clicking 30 other things along the way. I looked in the mouse configuration but I couldn't find anything relating to that.
<slacker_nl> Gigi: because spellchecking is at tools > spellcheck (aka F7)
<Gigi> I must write large reports...
<Gigi> slacker_nl my spelling is perfect.  I need grammar
<carlosqueso> morpheusdreams, just unmount your windows partion, fire up gparted (you may have to install it) erase and format your windows partition to a linux file system
<slacker_nl> ahhh
<devilsreject> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<morpheusdreams> carlosqueso ty :)
<carlosqueso> np...if you need help mounting it later, let us knwo
<slacker_nl> Gigi: I don't know then, maybe in #openoffice.org they will :)
<devilsreject> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9503/
<devilsreject> order # 9503
<devilsreject> hehe
<bachor> some good music player for terminal
<Gigi> ok slacker_nl .  thanks for your help buddie!
<slacker_nl> bachor: mplayer
* slacker_nl used it :)
<Shaffox> my sound doesn't work, how can i fix this ? volume is up
<s3booo> soundray: thx
<slacker_nl> Gigi: yw :)
<bachor> slacker_nl: in terminal ?
<slacker_nl> bachor: yes sir
<devilsreject> anyidea what i can do to fix this
<tonyyarusso> devilsreject: run the dpkg thing with sudo as well
<devilsreject> k
<leon> hi all
<whatspy> is it possible to perform a "ps" that returns only the PID's ?
<bachor> slacker_nl: thanks i will try
<jrib> whatspy: man ps, see the -o option
<whatspy> oops sorry, that's not what I meant. I mean, a selective ps | grep | kill
<slacker_nl> whatspy: ahh
<slacker_nl> ps | grep whatever | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill
<jrib> whatspy: use pkill instead
<whatspy> like, kill all processes whose name include "test_web_server.py"
<whatspy> ah!?
<whatspy> awk...
<devilsreject> does it take a long time for this to update
<PiNE> i am have sound for music ((mp3, ogg) but not for video (avi), i did yesterday but for some reason it isn't working now-- what should i do?
<devilsreject> its stuck on updating line
<whatspy> jrib: sounds good... sounds strangely like what I've been trying to do...
<whatspy> so awk can extract submatches ???
<slacker_nl> whatspy: sorry, don't fully understand you
<devilsreject> update imitramfs: Generating boot/initrd.img
<nacer> feisty is very impresive
<jrib> whatspy: that command just grabs the second field.  Like 'cut'.  awk can do a lot more
<slacker_nl> true
<rinseout> is there a recommended password wallet application? i just realised that gaim stores passwords in the clear.
<PiNE> to be more accurate: programs like totem, mpayer and vlc do not have sound no matter what format (mp3, avi) and rhythmbox does.  how can i get the sound back in totem?
<coxande> anybody know if new feisty beta out today ?????
<PriceChild> coxande, #ubuntu+1 and no I don't think so
<adrian_> Hello
<whatspy> jrib: thx a lot, I had been searching for quite a while
<Sergo> coxande it will be out in April
<coxande> PriceChild: thx
<adrian_> I'm trying to install envy but having some problems
<francois> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<brombomb> Does anyone know where beryl redme docs are located?
<jrib> brombomb: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/ ?
<adrian_> I got the message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant.
<jrib> adrian_: do you have universe enabled?
<adrian_> any1 know what the problem means?
<adrian_> i don't know
<GenNMX> Is there a utility I can use to check what horizontal sync X is using for my monitor? As my monitor only tells me vertical refresh.
<jrib> !universe | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<adrian_> what's universe?
<Dewni> evening
<jrib> adrian_: click on the links ubotu just gave you, lots of info there
<bachor> how to turn of Xorg ?
<jrib> bachor: temporarily or you want it to not start when you boot?
<tonyyarusso> bachor: as in drop to a bare console?  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bachor> jrib: on boot
<erisco> what is the ubuntu quiz channel again?
<jrib> bachor: system > administration > services  disable the graphical login window
<jrib> erisco: #ubuntu-trivia
<erisco> jrib, thanks!
<GenNMX> bachor: Hit ESC real quick to bring up Grub and select Recovery Mode
<khalsa> Hi, can someone help me with the last step of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<khalsa> I'm on the installation screen (language selection)
<carlosqueso> khalsa, what's the problem?
<badagentx> How do I enable ssh access to my machine?
<rinseout> what is revelation "unsupported"?
<rinseout> er, why?
<jrib> !ssh | badagentx
<ubotu> badagentx: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<adrian_> jrib: I have universe enable now
<manu_> peewee
<jrib> adrian_: ok, do you still get the same error?
<adrian_> jib yes
<jrib> adrian_: what is the output of this command:  apt-cache policy module-assistant
<badagentx> I'm getting a broken package error when I try to install openssh-server
<khalsa> carlesoriol, when I do the last step, i get: mount: Mounting /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument
<jrib> badagentx: pastebin your command, the full output, and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<carlosqueso> khalsa...did you wait until it complained about the cd-rom not being there?
<khalsa> no
<whatspy> my | long | very | long | piping | command | with | args | everywhere : how can I insert line jumps in such a shell script while keeping it working ?
<khalsa> should I?
<carlosqueso> try to keep going with the installation until it complains that you don't have a cd rom
<khalsa> ok
<whatspy> it's harder to read when it's all stuck together
<ZenithDK> hi, does someone know of a problem where booting ubuntu takes a really long time, while it is waiting with the message "checking if image is initramfs" ?
<SauLus> How can I fix a error while compiling being:"/usr/bin/ld: warning: libstdc++.so.5, needed by /usr/bin/../lib/libpfdu.so.5, may conflict with libstdc++.so.6 - ERROR FOO undefined reference to BAR ?
<ZenithDK> it just stops at that for about a minute or two while doing nothing, and then it suddenly continues
<adrian_> jrib: the output was installed: (none)
<jrib> adrian_: full output
<jrib> !paste | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<badagentx> The error output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9505/
<khalsa> carlesoriol, ok it's asking for cd, did those steps again, same error
<khalsa> carlesoriol, how can I make sure that sda1 is the USB stick
<carlosqueso> khalsa, go to the console and type sudo fdisk -l
<carlosqueso> you should see your usb stick
<khalsa> "-sh: sudo: not found
<adrian_> jrib: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9506/
<EciL> hi all
<carlosqueso> hmmm...then just try fdisk -l
<badagentx> My /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9507/
<khalsa> =sh: fdisk: not found
<jrib> adrian_: k, well module-assistant is definitely installable.  What if you 'sudo apt-get install module-assistant' and then try envy again?
<carlosqueso> grr...I'm not sure then
<jrib> badagentx: use my name or I'll probably miss what you say
<badagentx> kk
<Grifer> do linux work well with VIA's chipsets? I recall when I was interested on those last time around 2002 many cursed about how VIA doesn't give any kind of support
<runelind> grrr, why does every howto insist on using the ndiswrapper
<runelind> anyone know how to get broadcom support out of wpa_supplicant?
<badagentx> It works better
<khalsa> :-(
<wastrel> does the root partition have to be a primary partition?
<VII> jrib: Im a friend of adrian. I have a line after 500 that says " 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status". is that the problem maybe?
<carlosqueso> because it's easier if your card's not already supported
<runelind> I would've thought the native broadcom driver would be better than a hacked together windows driver
<jrib> VII: nope
<adrian_> jib: ok, done that
<runelind> well it is supported now after I installed the firmware
<wastrel> if not, why is the desktop cd installer complaining about "no root partition"
<jrib> adrian_: you still get the same error?
<runelind> but wpa_supplicant doesn't have broadcom support
<PREMIUM93> Can anyone recommend a Trillian style AIM,MSN,Yahoo client that allows "name editing" and trillian's crisp style?
<jrib> badagentx: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<tonyyarusso> PREMIUM93: Gaim?
<PREMIUM93> Gaim looks too game like
<adrian_> jrib: that did the job, thanks a bunch!
<jrib> adrian_: np
<tonyyarusso> PREMIUM93: I think it's themable
<wastrel> ah the installer is just confused <3
<feiichi> hi.. i'm having difficulties with ndiswrapper.. I have the newest kernel and ndiswrapper-1.1
<runelind> anyone know how to acquire broadcom support into wpa_supplicant?  or should I just use the hacky ndiswrapper?
<PREMIUM93> tonyyarusso: what do you mean?
<feiichi> and when I type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<feiichi> it returns an error
<feiichi> invalid argument
<tonyyarusso> PREMIUM93: as in other "looks" for it.  Not entirely sure, but I thought I'd seen somethign of the sort
<feiichi> in ndiswrapper.ko
<mbac> i'm writing an application that wants to be able to load graphical images
<mbac> right now my plan is to just write interfaces for libjpeg, libgif, libpng, etc.
<PREMIUM93> tonyyarusso:  i c, ill take a look
<mbac> is there something i could be using that'll do all that for me?
<badagentx> jrib: the output of apt-cache policy openssh-server http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9508/
<jrib> badagentx: sudo apt-get update    try again
<mbac> actually, imlib, right?
<lisapc> hello
<lisapc> i installed xbuntu and runnung it now from vmware.  but when I load firefox un xbuntu, no internt is connected!  how I fix that?
<jrib> badagentx: strike that, I missed the comments in your file.  Uncomment the security repos on the last two lines
<jrib> badagentx: in /etc/apt/sources.list I mean
<xtknight> lisapc: you may need to install VMware tools
<lisapc> xtknight it actually says "you dont have VMware tools installed.  so thats needed for my ubuntu virtuam machine to connect using my boradband?
<greff> What should I modify in /etc/ssh/ssh_config (the client configuration file) so that the client tries to authenticate via Kerberos?
<greff> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy Eft (6.10) with the default ssh-krb5 package. The SSH client version is:
<greff> OpenSSH_3.8.1p1  Debian-krb5 3.8.1p1-10build1, OpenSSL 0.9.8b 04 May 2006
<xtknight> lisapc: it may be necessary, yes
<lisapc> xtknight ok ty!  how I install the tools?
<badagentx> Thanks jrib its installing now
<jrib> badagentx: great
<Grifer> hmm... zelda ocarina of time in vc, 1000 points. is it worth it?
<|mkoala|> hello!
<Grifer> oops wrong channel :D
<xtknight> lisapc: i have never installed the Tools on Xubuntu.  the "VM->Install VMware tools" menu should get you started
<lisapc> xtknight its opened up 2 pakcgaes.
<xtknight> lisapc: try these instructions: http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=428969
<|mkoala|> on ubuntu 6.10 is changed the boot sequence?
<dustin> hey i neet help troubleshooting my sound
<lisapc> xtknight ty
<jrib> !upstart | |mkoala|
<ubotu> |mkoala|: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<badagentx> How do I tell my ip address if i'm useing wifi?
<|mkoala|> thanks ubotu
<dustin> never mind
<zorglu_> !info rails
<ubotu> rails: MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1 (edgy), package size 1734 kB, installed size 12920 kB
<carlosqueso> badagentx....same way....ifconfig
<Jamie> Hey anyone here that can give me a hand?
<badagentx> kk
<Grifer> what...? I swapped 64bit to 32bit and now that I want nvidia-settings through synaptic, it wants to remove nvidia-glx!
<Grifer> that can't be right!
<jrib> Grifer: nvidia-settings is included in nvidia-glx now, don't install that package (I think)
<Grifer> hmm, can't find it in applications -> system tools where it is supposed to be
<jrib> Grifer: can you run 'nvidia-settings' in a temrinal?
<Grifer> jrib: yes
<Grifer> so they are installed. great
<badagentx> One more thing whats the port number for ssh?
<JamieSOTH> i'm trying to edit a file in /etc/apt/sources.list   saying that root is the owner.. how can i ethier set the permission to my user so i can edit the file or log on as root to edit the file?
<deiaccord> Is there any way to confirm which disk GRUB thinks is hd0? (I have /dev/hda and /dev/sda (sata). I am tryign to ensure grub loads on sda NOT hda
<carlosqueso> badagentx 22 iirc
<ubuntu> ?????????
<Pici> JamieSOTH: use sudo to edit the file
<jrib> !sudo | JamieSOTH
<ubotu> JamieSOTH: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pici> ubotu: can we help you?
<Pici> ubuntu: can we help you too?
<JamieSOTH> yes i did that but when i sudo as root i can't see anything in root no directory structure
<deiaccord> I've set the bios boot priority to sda but still want to confirm before I trash my /hda (windows) boot record :)
<Pici> JamieSOTH: How are you sudo-ing?
<JamieSOTH> sudo -i
<jrib> JamieSOTH: ok, and  nano /etc/apt/sources.list  doesn't work?
<Pici> JamieSOTH: That'll take you from your current directory to /root , you'll need to renavigate to /etc/apt/ to edit the file
<Xk2c_> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<JamieSOTH> no says can't find file
<FLSimpsonKPT> does anyone know of an iPod Viewer / opener for general linux?
<Pici> JamieSOTH: Or just sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> JamieSOTH: copy and paste what you typed
<jrib> Xk2c_: does nano break up lines without the -w?
<Xk2c_> jrib: jap
<BlackGrim1313> Hello all, i'm trying to install ubuntu in my laptop but i can't get past the DHCP install says it's not there
<BlackGrim1313> how do if fix this problem?
<Xk2c_> jrib: in default /etc/nanorc
<jrib> Xk2c_: ah, thanks
<Xk2c_> jrib: nope
<JamieSOTH> thanxs pici sudo nano worked not sure why when sudo -i as root i can't see the files but meh that worked thanxs alot
<GoldeNArX> hey guys
<GoldeNArX> got this ubuntu box all up and running... now I want to tackle another project.
<ikonia> and.......
<shatrat> adopt a baby african\
<GoldeNArX> I want to build a new box that will act as a router for network trunking
<ikonia> ok
<GoldeNArX> anyone have experience with that? or even ever got it to work?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> very straight forward
<GoldeNArX> its the load balancing part of trunking I want to do as my house has 2 cable connections
<lisapc> can somewone tell me how to get ubuntu running from vmware to connect using my broadband modem?
<ubuntu> czesc
<ikonia> GoldeNArX: thats unwise
<mikefoo> Hey anyone know of a dns service that I can have http of hhost.domain.com forward to an ip:port? so I can host a personal website at home.. I think rr.com blocks incoming 80
<GoldeNArX> ikonia ; ok, how so?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.147.22.108]  by LjL-Temp
* mode/#ubuntu [+b neo_!*@*]  by LjL-Temp
<ikonia> GoldeNArX: not really best discussion for #ubuntu but surficed to say 2 connections = 2 ip addresses = trouble state maintainence and routing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Xk2c_> mikefoo: dyndns
<mikefoo> it will do port also?
<ikonia> no - its a dns service
<Xk2c_> mikefoo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DynDNS
<mikefoo> yes I have a dyndns account..
<lisapc> i cant find any tutorial how to get xbuntu to use my broadband
<Grifer> huly sheit, manu customization in gnome is deeep
<Xk2c_> mikefoo: what are you missing then?
<Pici> mikefoo: I think no-ip.com will do it, but I'm not suer and its not free
<aragami> bonsoir :)
<ikonia> mikefoo: this really isn't anything to do with ubuntu, you may want to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Grifer> quick, onwards to wmaker! (again)
<bemawi> !wki droit commande
<Pici> mikefoo: http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html
<bemawi> !wki droits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wki droits - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Symmetria> any south africans in here?
<bemawi> cass ?
<Symmetria> (or anyone from africa)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ardchoille> Is the update for dvd+rw-tools broken ?
<aragami> comme par hasard c'est cass :(
<Pici> !fr | aragami
<ubotu> aragami: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aragami> arf
<Symmetria> (sorry the reason for the question was actually completely on topic)
<aragami> merci ubotu :)
<ubuntu> pierwszy raz odpalilem linuksa, co to za program, jakis GG,
<LjL> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Symmetria> Im looking for someone in africa who can test speeds of the .za mirror which I run (za.archive.ubutnu.com)
<Industrial> if I do sudo rmmod pcspkr it is enabled again next boot..
<Industrial> (its a laptop i cant unplug the damn speaker)
<jacob> How do i setup nvidia in the xorg.conf to enable tv-out
<jacob> to a high def pc
<jacob> and then have seperate desktops
<ikonia> jacob: tv out doesn't  output at HD quality
<adrian_> where is a german channel
<ikonia> jacob: without customisation
<niyi> what command is it that gets the dependencies of a package?
<erstazi> Industrial: are you trying to remove the system beep?
<carlosqueso> !de | adrian _
<ubotu> adrian _: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tangee> i couldn't get beryl running at all until i tried installing from svn today...then it worked! (until I tried to change my cap images)...
<jacob> i know i have an adaptor
<Industrial> erstazi: yes, works fin on other distros :P
<jacob> itsw a 7300 gt
<Industrial> fine*
<Tangee> then it stopped loading with these errors
<Tangee> libberylsettings: Couldn't get vtable from '/usr/lib/beryl/libwallpaper.so' plugin
<ralfx> How can I see the dependancies of a package?
<Tangee> libberylsettings: dlopen: /usr/lib/beryl/libbench.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erstazi> Industrial: Go to System \ Preferences \ Sound and click the System Beep tab.
<jacob> ikona
<ikonia> jacob: yes
<jacob> ikona: i have an adaptor
<Industrial> thanks
<Tangee> anyone know how to fix these errors?
<Tangee> ive tried uninstalling/purging and reinstalling...
<Tangee> no joy
<ikonia> jacob: adaptor to what
<jrib> ralfx: apt-cache depends PACKAGE_NAME
<aorthr33> Is it normal to have to restart Ubuntu after installing updates?
<adrian_> ubotu: danke!!
<jacob> ikona: and it worked before i just forgot how to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about danke!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> tangee you have a missing library -
<Marco3> How will ubuntu (standard) run on a 800mhz intel celeron with 128mb of ram?
<ikonia> jacob: no idea
<erstazi> aorthr33: yes
<carlosqueso> ralfx packages.ubuntu.com
<jacob> ikona: to hd up to 1080p  its like a svideo thing
<ikonia> Marco3: bit low on ram
<Tangee> but i didnt change anything...it just crashed and wouldnt start again
<jrib> Marco3: GNOME might get sluggish, but you can try.  probably a good candidate for xubuntu
<jacob> ikona: but it works rly good when i get it up and running at 1080i
<aorthr33> erstazi: any reason why?   I thought linux wasn't supposed to need reboots?
<ikonia> tangee bottom line is it can't open that library - you need to find why
<Marco3> jrib, xubuntu, is that something new?
<jrib> Marco3: just ubuntu with xfce by default
<ikonia> aorthr33: depends on the update
<morpheusdreams> good evening, could someone help me with installing World of Warcraft?
<jrib> !xubuntu | Marco3
<ubotu> Marco3: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Tangee> ikonia: any idea what library? or how to find out why?
<bachor> Marco3: i run xubuntu on 133Mhz with 128MB RAM
<Marco3> jrib, ohh thanx.  nice bachor
<carlosqueso> ralfx...or you can use apt-cache show
<ikonia> tangee the error tells you the library name and path
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: with cedega?
<erstazi> aorthr33: some updates don't need reboots, but system critical updates do
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft with Wine
<jacob> ikona: ill pastebein what i think im doing, check it for me if u want
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: dunno if WoW works with wine out of the box
<ikonia> jacob: I don't know much about tv out
<deiaccord> does anyone know how to confirm which disk GRUB thinks is hd0 when you have hda and sda?
<Marco3> bachor, does it use 4.4 ?
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft i've installed it but it doesnt seem to work very well
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: i'm using cedega and it works great
<ikonia> deiaccord: check the map file in /boot/grub
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft do you have to pay for that one?
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: yea $5/month
<jacob> ok
<ubuntu_> !nvidia > ubuntu_
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft is it worth it?
<bachor> Marco: i dont use the graphical desktop just terminal, but on your pc it should not be a problem
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: depends on how much gaming you do
<Tangee> usr/lib/beryl/libbench.so is a link to libbench.so.0.0.0 but i cant find it anywhere
<alieas> I would like to upgrade my php4 to php5.  is it as simple as apt-get remove libapache2-mod-php4, and apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5?   Is removing the apache2-mod-php4 even necessary?
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft you can use it for all kinds of windows apps?
<Tangee> and /usr/lib/beryl/libwallpaper.so is there :(
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: WoW is really the only game i play, and it's supported well b/c it's so popular
<erstazi> Alieas: why upgrading to php5?
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft sounds good, will go look into it :)
<alieas> erstazi:  for object orientated coding
<frojnd> what ftw means??
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: so it's worth it for me...i spend a lot more than $5/month on beer/liquor so...
<erstazi> alieas: php4 can run OOP also
<zerokarmaleft> frojnd: for the win
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft aye, it's not very much money so should be cool
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: it's all relative
<alieas> erstazi:  we are devloping flex2 over j2ee, but we need also to run php5, we would like to upgrade our development server ubuntu apache to use php5
<frojnd> k
<erstazi> alieas: let me google it real quick, I know the feeling about upgrading to PHP5, I would like to use the DOM package more often
<fannagoganna> hi, where can i report installation bugs with Ubuntu 6.10?
<fannagoganna> i am installing on the alternate CD, which does not detect my LVM2 configuration
<carlosqueso> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<fannagoganna> however, 6.06 alternate (both Ubuntu and Kubuntu) do
<alieas> erstazi:  thanks for the help, we have php5 installed and running from command line, but I wanted to ask advice before installing the libapache2-mod-php5
<ubuntu> czy ktos klika po polsku
<deiaccord> I can't check /etc/grub for the map file as I'm installing from the live cd :(
<erstazi> alieas: it shouldn't be a problem
<erstazi> alieas: just make sure you back up but I am sure you already know that (:
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: what realm do you play?
<nexousNET> What can I NOT do on ubuntu-server that I can on ubuntu-desktop?
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft used to be on Boulderfist now on Auchindoun
<GoldeNArC> ooops had a crash
<GoldeNArC> lol
<GoldeNArC> who was helping me out with trunking and etc?
<ubuntu> no i co ze dolaczylem, jak nikt nie odpisuje po polsku
<nexousNET> Can I add/edit/delete files on server-edition? or do I have to move to the server?
<ubuntu> haloo, o co tu chodzi
<carlosqueso> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> jest tam kto
<GoldeNArX> ikonia : you still around?
<erstazi> nexousNET: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=462043
<andytayloruk> hi. is there any real point in installing beryl with a ati radeon 7500 16mb card?
<ikonia> yes
<GoldeNArX> ikonia : so you recomended not to do load balancing .. what was the reasoning behind that?
<ikonia> I explained it
<Askar> ImportError: Need mutagen >= 1.8
<Askar> How to solve?
<ikonia> I also explained it wasn't for this channel as it wasn't anything to do with ubuntu
<kane77> Askar, install mutagen?
<GoldeNArX> ikonia : I totally missed all of that
<ubuntu> no dobra, jakt nikt nie rozumie po polsku to sam poszukam , co to ten linux
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: my alliance characters are on sen'jin, horde on hellscream
<Askar> kane77: I have : /
<zerokarmaleft> morpheusdreams: did you take a free transfer or something?
<ikonia> GoldeNArX: basiclly maintaining 2 dsl lines with different IP addresses made routing and state maintainence awkward, more so if you did nat or masqurading
<kane77> Askar, the version it is asking? 1.8 or better
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft no i rerolled in TBC with my crazy danish friends
<Askar> kane77: Installed version in apt-get
<Askar> dont know which one
<Askar> 2.5 I think
<whatspy> hm, is "sed 's/small/large/g' myFile" actually supposed to *save* it's changes in myFile ?
<whatspy> I don't see any changes in the file after executing it
<GoldeNArX> ikonia : I see, so is there a "good" way to do true load balancing with 2 seperate internet connects?
<DigitalNinja> Can someone recommend a website that sells computer bags and carrying cases? I'v got a mini tower that I carry around with other extras. Cables, key board, switch etc...
<DigitalNinja> I use it to show off Ubuntu
<Thug-N-Me> anyone watching prison break ?
<GoldeNArX> DigitalNinja : I'd sooner recomend a desktop pc
<Askar> kane77:  1.7.1-0...how do I get newer version?
<ikonia> GoldeNArX: as I said, its not for this channel's dicussion,but not really due to the complications I mentioned. Its not meant for home users really
<kane77> Askar, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<GoldeNArX> ikonia : gotcha .. you recomend a channel to go to?
<ubuntu> czy naprqawde nikt nie klika po polsku
<Askar> kane77: edgy
<erstazi> DigitalNinja: Ebay or Google Search
<ubuntu> co to znaczy, ze ktos mnie dolaczyl
<erstazi> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<carlosqueso> !english | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntu> i po co. jak nikt nie odpisuje
<sean> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> sorry no
<sean> ?
<kane77> Askar, hmm I cant find the mutagen 1.8
<GoldeNArX> oki .. thx ikonia
<kane77> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Askar> kane77: me neither...
<ubuntu> halo, czy jest tam jakis polak
<erstazi> http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mutagen.html
<bruenig> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tonyyarusso> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DigitalNinja> GoldeNArX: I have a desktop PC. That's the one I carry around. My laptop won't do beryl
<carlosqueso> ubuntu, what language?!?
<erstazi> Askar: try installing source
<kcinna> hey all, wow it's been a long time since ive had an ubuntu problem
<erstazi> carlosqueso: thats polish
<ubuntu> polish, ok
<GoldeNArX> DigitalNinja : I'm not sure if there are full fledged bags for desktop pcs available on the regular market.  I have seen "straps"
<Askar> erstazi: kane77: Found a deb package..should I try that?
<Kisom> Is there any way to make Ubuntu suspend a harddrive after a certain amount of time?
<kcinna> azureus wants to update itself, but when i let it, it gives me a permission error. do i need to run the program as an admin or something?
<carlosqueso> we gave you the site for that...none of us speak it
<kane77> Askar, yes, is it for ubuntu?
<bruenig> kcinna, is this repo azurues?
<jacob> I need help with dual monitors
<Sonderblade> which package contain the latex binary?
<bruenig> s/azurues/azureus
<sean> #twinview ?
<erstazi> Askar: sorry, thought you couldn't find anything
<jacob> Kinda
<Askar> kane77: yay it worked!
<Askar> erstazi: thanks anyway :D
<kane77> Askar, cool
<jacob> Well i want to be able to run my tv-out and dvi, and then have 2 seperate cubes on beryl
<sadap> Some one work with beryl?
<ubuntu> no i co, nikt nie zna polskiego
<jacob> like 1 panel in each screen
<erstazi> ubuntu: Rozmawiaj w jzyk polski kana: #ubuntu-pl
<erstazi> sorry guys, had to find a translator
<kcinna> bruenig, yes
<sadap> who need the translator?
<Askar> kane77: now I have to find musicbrainz...
<erstazi> sadap: no one really needed one
<niyi> how do you get frostiwre working
<niyi> \i just installed but it was a no go
<jrib> niyi: what does 'frostwire' in a terminal return?
<wiseKi1> niyi: do you have the latest java version?
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys, i'm trying to install wireless with ndiswrapper, and the forums suggest i need to "recompile the kernel with new GCC" - how do i do this?
<niyi> gd point
<niyi> i'll check how to update java
<sadap> i want to fix the white screen on Beryl, some one have info?
<niyi> command to get java?
<jrib> sadap: #ubuntu-effects may be able to help
<niyi> sudo apt-get java?
<jrib> !java | niyi
<ubotu> niyi: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<denis_on_ubuntu>  i need to "recompile the kernel with new GCC" - how do i do this?
<wiseKi1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<denis_on_ubuntu> i have ubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS
<nomasteryoda|w> denis_on_ubuntu, might i ask why?
<nomasteryoda|w> i have my reasons
<denis_on_ubuntu> i am trying to install my wireless with ndiswrapper
<denis_on_ubuntu> i got to the last stage
<nomasteryoda|w> ah
<denis_on_ubuntu> typed in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda|w> which card?
<denis_on_ubuntu> nvidia
<mccm> zna ktos polski
<jrib> !pl | mccm
<denis_on_ubuntu> oh wait
<ubotu> mccm: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<denis_on_ubuntu> no
<vox754> kcinna, I had problems with azureus from the repositories. I removed it. Then installed "sun-java5-jre" and downloaded the .tar.gz for azureus from the SourceForge page. I haven't had a problem since.
<nomasteryoda|w> er, nvidia makes wireless cards now?
<erstazi> jrib: beat me to it
<nomasteryoda|w> that is news
<sadap> i use ATI
<Jesset77> Does anyone else get "error 21" from grub at stage 1.5 after trying to install ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<denis_on_ubuntu> its a belcon or something
<denis_on_ubuntu> it's not nvidia haha
<kcinna> vox754: i'll try that, thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> bcm ... usually you can just get the fwcutter and extract what you need ... then just put those files into the /lib/firmware folder
<nomasteryoda|w> its what i do now... no ndiswrapper for me and my hibernate works .. but does not when i use ndiswrapper
<denis_on_ubuntu> so what do i do now?
<denis_on_ubuntu> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514541
<denis_on_ubuntu> ^ last post implies that recompiling the kernel with the new GCC helps
<GigaClon> is there a way to peek at a .a file?
<jrib> GigaClon: what do you mean by "peek"?
* Jesset77 uses "hd" to peek at hex dumps of crazy things like .a files
<GigaClon> see what header files are there
<denis_on_ubuntu> normaster?
<priich> Kisom, yeah sure. Used to be in screensaver and/or power settings. Can't seem to find it there any more though. But there's always the hdparm command.
<KDan> not really strictly ubuntu related, but anyone know of a way to wrap an imap into a pop? (other than setting up a fetchmail server or such)
<ikonia> !nvidia >denis_on_ubuntu
<Kisom> priich: Thanks, I just googled it and found the solution.
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: follow that link, don't worry about re-compiling kernels etc etc
<ikonia> GigaClon: no - its compiled code
<priich> Kisom, cool. Did you find any simpler solution ?
<denis_on_ubuntu> ikonia i have nvidia drivers installed
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: whats the problem ?
<denis_on_ubuntu> i want to install my wireless network card
<Jesset77> KDan, "wrap an imap into a pop"? no. Is there a reason to not simply use a pop server, or forward the mail going to the imap server to a pop account instad?
<karlheitz> hi everyone
<denis_on_ubuntu> sorry about that
<Kisom> priich: Nah, I used the dhparm command. Here's some info about it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179074
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: sorry I must have missed the link, it took me to an nvidia question
<eck> KDan: i think you need to use fetchmail/getmail/isync/whatever to download the mail and run a local pop server
<denis_on_ubuntu> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514541
<denis_on_ubuntu> i have the same problem this person does
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: you'll get better help on the ubuntu forums, as thats ubuntu focused rather than generic linux distros
<priich> Kisom, heh found a better solution. laptop_mode
<denis_on_ubuntu> i tried - there's little info on this
<sacater> any perl programmers with a launchpad account please join #sacater for a chat
<karlheitz> hi i'm not sure about your'e conversation rules inside here...but
<Kisom> priich: Does it work even if it is not a laptop?
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: then post a question on the forum
<karlheitz> i just need a little help
<priich> Kisom, can't think of why it wouldn't.
<ikonia> karlheitz: ask the quesiton
<ikonia> question
<karlheitz> g
<morpheusdreams> zerokarmaleft you still here?
<Kisom> priich: Okay, I'll try it out when I have Ubuntu running. Thanks for the help.
<GigaClon> how do i put two commands on the same line
<ikonia> GigaClon: command1; command2
<karlheitz> first im new to linux and trying since two days installing ubuntu
<ikonia> karlheitz: ok
<ikonia> karlheitz: ask the question
<karlheitz> i read in the forum about making four partitions
<karlheitz> one for /, /home,/boot and the swap
<karlheitz> i produced those partitions
<morpheusdreams> have just downloaded and installed Cedega. Am now going through the setup wizard and on clicking next on stage 2 it freezes.
<karlheitz> but it just doesnt wor in the installer, to mount them
<duckx0r> how do I use grep for 2 things? I want it to match either "INFECTED" or "Vulnerable"
<ikonia> the installer doesn't mount them
<karlheitz> the message is in german "kein root-dateisystem"
<abasinisvacant> please help!  i just finished upgrading to edgy, but my 'desktop' disappeared!!!! i can't even open my home folder, can someone please help me?
<grimboy> Alright, the weirdest thing just happened. The update manager insisted on doing a distribution upgrade to 6.10, but I'm already at 6.10.
<ikonia> karlheitz: you have not set a root partition
<ikonia> according to that message
<karlheitz> that mens in engl
<karlheitz> this partition is no root data system?
<karlheitz> hm
<ikonia> pretty much
<karlheitz> aw
<karlheitz> i wanted to mount them by myself
<abasinisvacant> somebody?????
<karlheitz> the mounting points menu
<abasinisvacant> my folder won't open!!!
<karlheitz>  sorry to much info at once
<ikonia> the more you do !!!!! the more you're ignored
<francois> abasinisvacant: whats your problem ?
<abasinisvacant> francois, i can't open my home folder
<francois> abasinisvacant: yelling out doesn't get you help
<karlheitz> i set the right partition as root
<erstazi> abasinisvacant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2205935
<abasinisvacant> and my desktop is gone
<abasinisvacant> i'm not yelling
<ikonia> then don't do !!!!!
<abasinisvacant> why does it matter?
<ikonia> define my desktop is "gone"
<francois> abasinisvacant: ok, using your browser ? or the command line ?
<ikonia> it's just nice manners
<abasinisvacant> my desktop is gone = everything is cleared, no icons
<posingaspopular> abasinisvacant: gnome?
<francois> abasinisvacant: ok, we need more
<Askar> Hmm if I update to feisty, I also update a lot of programs? Is that right? =-O
<KDan> eck: Jesset77: Cheers
<ikonia> but you have a desktop - you've just not got icons
<posingaspopular> or kde?
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: can you ALT+F2 ?
<karlheitz> i'm ignorde @ ikonia?
<s3booo> hi all
<ikonia> karlheitz: pardon ?
<abasinisvacant> yes, but run what application?
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: nautilus
<francois> abasinisvacant: yeah, an update should update a lot of stuff
<denis_on_ubuntu> IKONIA how do i make sure that ndiswrapper and the kernel have the same version? i think thats the problem
<karlheitz> you said ...the more you do, the more...
<francois> Askar: yeah an update will update tons of stuf
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: well you should get both from the ubuntu repo's so - it shouldn't be a problem
<grimboy> karlheitz, But he's stringent enough to have not ignored you yet.
<abasinisvacant> i ran nautilus, and now it's updating 'bug buddy'
<ikonia> karlheitz: that wasn't meant for you - sorry
<francois> Askar: you should join ubuntu+1 for feisty help
<grimboy> (or she)
<grimboy> Oh
<ikonia> abasinisvacant: there you go then
<denis_on_ubuntu> well how do i check my linux kernel?
<ikonia> abasinisvacant: nautilus is borked
<karlheitz> ok im sorry
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: why do you want to
<ikonia> karlheitz: no - it was my fault.
<francois> denis_on_ubuntu: '$uname -r'
<abasinisvacant> ikonia, what did that do?
<denis_on_ubuntu> bah, because i want to see if they kernel number is the same as the ndiswrapper version
<s3booo> i installed nvidia driver from repo (nvidia legacy) and when i wrote sudo nvidia-xconfig i got sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: Do you have desktop icons now that nautilus is running?
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: use the versions from the ubuntu repo's and you'll know they match
<ikonia> ardchoille: it crashed
<ardchoille> ouch
<karlheitz> so you think have not set the right or maybe no partition as root?
<abasinisvacant> ardchoille, i have no icons on my desktop, except for the two panels
<ikonia> karlheitz: not sure - try mounting it from the livecd and checking
<karlheitz> i m just using it
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: nautilus manages the desktop (icons, wallpaper, etc) if it doesn't run, then your desktop will be blank.
<erstazi> I need a smoke
<karlheitz> i love it
<denis_on_ubuntu> as in repositories in synaptic? how do i make sure they match though? will it automatically choose the one for my kernel?
<karlheitz> but im to stopid
<olrrai_> hi
<erstazi> hi olrrai_
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: the ubuntu teams make sure the package versions are compatible, just trust them
<abasinisvacant> ardchoille, it still didn't do anything
<ikonia> abasinisvacant: because nautilus is crashing
<abasinisvacant> how can i fix, ikonia?
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: you're going to have to figure out why nautilus won't run.
<ikonia> abasinisvacant: don't know - log a bug as bug buddy already told you a bug had been submitted
<ikonia> abasinisvacant: could be one of many things
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: ALT+F2, type: gnome-terminal   and run nautilus from the term and see if there is any error output
<abasinisvacant> like what?
<ikonia> abasinisvacant: anything on your system
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm, they do match :( i dont get it - i still have the same problem with modprobe
<ikonia> ughhhh
<nuno> hi
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: did you attempt to get any packages from anywhere other than the ubuntu repo's
* francois is frustrated
<abasinisvacant> when i open terminal and type       nautilus   it doesn't do anything, and the prompt disappears
<nuno> I need a simple information
<ikonia> nuno: then ask for it
<francois> nuno: sure
<francois> nuno: ask
<denis_on_ubuntu> i did "make install" for a version of ndiswrapper i downloaded from sourcefourge, but it kept giving me errors galore so i just used synaptic
<nuno> I've installed an java app
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: then you're screwed
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<nuno> and then executed
<nuno> for a while
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: you'd installed broke ndiswapper softare
<ardchoille> abasinisvacant: that's not gonna help then, I was hoping it would,
<nuno> in Ubuntu
<nuno> but after I closed it
<olrrai_> how to launch programs from one script.sh and dont wait to close?
<denis_on_ubuntu> so how do i correct this then?
<francois> nuno: what program ?
<turner_> Hello
<nuno> I can't find it
<turner_> How would I go about installing SMP kernel?
<nuno> to execute it again
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: you didn't install as a package so you can't remove easy so you'll have to re-install
<Viro> I have a problem :( I accidently hit my ubuntu box with my knee when trying to fix something behind the case, and the PC locked :( I rebooted it and after loading everything the machine shows me a fully loaded loding screen and LOCKS up on that screen... how do I troubleshoot? ( I can login in emergency mode )
<ardchoille> Is the update for dvd+rw-tools broken recently?
<eck> denis_on_ubuntu: if you're lucky you can make uninstall and reinstall the ubuntu version, but no bets
<abasinisvacant> ardchoille,  wait, it says "couldn't get a file descriptor referrring to the console
<abasinisvacant> when i try to open /home/
<denis_on_ubuntu> have to reinstall what -> ndiswrapper?
<denis_on_ubuntu> or the kernel?
<ikonia> no  ubuntu
<francois> Viro: seems that maybe your X is freezing
<eck> Viro: try booting into single user mode
<nuno> where does ubuntu save java app that we install?
<denis_on_ubuntu> NOOOOOO i cant afford that at this point - lol it took me so long to configure just nvidia card and other thigns to work :(
<denis_on_ubuntu> lol
<Viro> eck, where do I switch that, etc/ ???
<francois> nuno: how did you intstall it ? what did you install ? you need to be specific
<eck> Viro: it's the rescue option in grub
<karlheitz> ikonia  - i make another try;) im using the ubuntu live 6.10 i tried to instal it yesterday but it didnt work
<abasinisvacant> hello?
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: then next time follow information from ubuntu sources
<ikonia> denis_on_ubuntu: rather then random website
<nuno> the app name is PowerFolder
<karlheitz> i made those partitions
<Viro> ech, I don't think i have that option...
<francois> nuno: how did you install it ?
<Viro> eck, I just have rescue mode
<Viro> eck :DDD
<eck> Viro: well that's it :-)
<Viro> eck, lol :) im in that mode ;)
<olrrai_> how to launch programs from one script.sh and dont wait to close?
<karlheitz> and i am at the moment in step five of the installin routine
<nuno> and It automatic installed after I download a PowerFolder.jnlp file
<Viro> eck, it boots allrigth im in the shell but I don't know what to do now
<ikonia> olrrai_: join #bash
<eck> Viro: now you get to go to work looking through log files :-)
<Viro> eck, wher are the log files?
<eck> Viro: you can also try switching to a higher runlevel, but it will probably lock up again
<francois> nuno: how did you install it ?!?!?!?! i can't help you if you don't help yourself
<eck> Viro: log files are in /var/log, the interesting ones would be /var/log/{messages,syslog,Xorg.0.log}
<olrrai_> ok
<nuno> francois I told already
<Viro> aha
<Viro> eck found em... ima check it out
<nuno> I have download a file  PowerFolder.jnlp
<eck> Viro: if you want to try to switch to a higher runlevel (i.e. go into the normal boot) you can try 'telinit 5'
<karlheitz> i mounted my four partitions (1 swap and three ext3, one of them a primary and the other logical under an extended)
<Viro> eck, sreens found but none have a usable configuration
<crazy_penguin> good night to all
<nuno> and after that it instaled automaticly
<Viro> I know ;)
<francois> nuno: if it installed, did you try running it in terminal ?
<Viro> eck, I think I know what to do ! :)
<nuno> I don't know how
<eck> good :-)
<Viro> eck, thank you man
<francois> nuno: open a terminal, and type the name of the application you supposedly installed
<nuno> I tried "java powerfolder"
<nuno> bur nothing
<francois> nuno: you can use tab to complete the name if you're not sure how to spell it,
<francois> nuno: no java anything, just the name,
<SnakesAndStuff> Is there anyway to fix the grainy startup ubunto loading screen?
<francois> nuno: if its installed, it'll run
<francois> SnakesAndStuff: grainy ?
<nuno> yes, but it's a java app
<francois> nuno: so ?
<ardchoille> francois: Does tab completion work for apps installed to dirs which aren't in $PATH ?
<nuno> it needs java runtime
<SnakesAndStuff> francois: Yeah, the colors are odd and it's grainy...  almost like it's trying to run in the wrong resolution or something.
<francois> ardchoille: if properly installed it'll auto complete, pretty sure, but if it jsut copies files to the computer then no, it won't auto complete
<francois> SnakesAndStuff: weird, but your desktop seems fine ? once its all bootted up ?
<Ropechoborra> Hi, anyone knows what does this mean? : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<AlexC_> Hi hi
<OldMoldy> I recently downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 desktop and when the disk was burned the analysis tool on the disk said there were 6 checksum errors.  Is it possible that there are errors in the distribution file?
<SnakesAndStuff> francois: Yes, it's only on the loading screen...
<AlexC_> OldMoldy: nope, highly doubt it,
<BHSPitMonkey> gumpish, whocarez, somed00d... classmates?
<ardchoille> francois: Installing merely copies files to the fs.. I think if a files is installed to a dir that isn't in $PATH, tab compeltion won't work.
<wiseelben> How can I run fsck without anything mounted, like getting to a terminal before the drives are mounted during boot?
<Xenguy> Ropechoborra: the ssh server does not like whoever is trying to connect to it :-)
<nuno> java PowerFolder
<nuno> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: PowerFolder
<nuno> doesn't find the jar file
<Ropechoborra> Xenguy Thanks!
<francois> ardchoille: right,
<Xenguy> Ropechoborra: then of course the question becomes how to fix that, if that is what you want
<francois> nuno: where is it ?
<OldMoldy> I downloaded two copies from different mirror sites and the checksum for the files matched the MD5 checksum; however two different burn programs gave the same results on the burned disk
<francois> OldMoldy: bad disks ?
<nuno> that's my problem
<nuno> I don't know where is it
<nuno> I don't know where ubuntu stores the jar files
<karlheitz> anyone interested in helping a newbie with its installing problems?
<francois> nuno: then search for it,
<ardchoille> nuno: Type: sudo updatedb && locate PowerFolder | less
<Xenguy> !anyone > karlheitz
<nuno> ok thanks
<Ropechoborra> Xenguy No, that is a support ssh from my ircd hosting
<ardchoille> nuno: That updatedb may take a minute or so
<Ropechoborra> And didnt know why it was saying that
<nuno> ok
<nuno> i'll wait
<Viro> eck, ah, the error is Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module... what can I do about that?
<OldMoldy> Thank you.
<Xenguy> Ropechoborra: OK.  It is an authentication or permissions issue likely
<Wastrel> hi hi.  my graphics card isn't recognized and i am on the vesa driver.  tried to change it to "radeon" and X won't start
<Ropechoborra> Ok thanks
<Wastrel> it's an ATI :[
<eck> Viro: you probably need to get the latest nvidida module (i'm not sure how, but i'm sure there are instructions everywhree)
<Xenguy> Ropechoborra: yw
<Viro> eck k ima try but I think I had those ;)
<eck> Viro: from my understanding, the video drivers have to track X11, so if there is an ABI change in X11 you need to update the drivers as well
<raven3x7> Wastrel what ati card do you have?
<Viro> eck, ABI change?
<AlexC_> !ati | Wastrel
<ubotu> Wastrel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wastrel> raven3x7 not sure - just got this box.
<Wastrel> @ work i didn't order it.
<sinisterguy> i need help with beagle, it won't index any o my kaddressbook, or korganiser of akregator info
<Beta-guy> does ubuntu support 802.11n and WPA2 networks?
<raven3x7> Wastrel, if its a newer X1xxx card you need the fglrx drivers. see ubotu's post
<eck> Viro: when there is a big change in X11 (e.g. 7.0 -> 7.1) sometimes the interface changes, and the drivers need to be updated to reflect that
<Viro> eck, hm ima try to fix it :(
<mike1o> !aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<raven3x7> Wastrel, post the output of lspci into pastebin.ca or any pastebin really
<gumpish> What's a good command-line audio player? (Just for playing a single sound file then terminating.) I've tried "play" but it seems to hiccup at the end of the file.
<profx> can you see a verbose mode during a ubuntu install?
<francois> eck: they need to be reinstalled after an X update
<AlexC_> profx: not sure, but you could use the Alternate CD instead/
<Wastrel> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<Wastrel> heh now i get lspci info
<frojnd> hello there how can I open apache_start.bat ?
<frojnd> if I can?
<profx> i just keep freezing during the install
<raven3x7> Wastrel, hmm that sould work with radeon
<iamsam9895> How do I edit the monitor refresh settings in ubuntu?  I keep getting Out of range errors.
<AlexC_> frojnd: open it with gedit,
<profx> there are a few choices, but none work
<francois> iamsam9895: look in your xorg
<AlexC_> !x | iamsam9895
<ubotu> iamsam9895: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rubyat> gumpish: what kind of sound file?
<frojnd> AlexC_: this doesn't help me..
<frojnd> I need program to be running..
<black_13> Beta-guy,
<iamsam9895> I already eited my xorg.conf and it still uses the old settings.
<frojnd> not be editing with editor..
<iamsam9895> edited*
<AlexC_> frojnd: I don't understand, you said how to open it ...
<francois> iamsam9895: did you save it ? :S
<iamsam9895> Yes
<AlexC_> frojnd: .bat files are a windows thing, they wont "run" in Linux, natively
<raven3x7> Wastrel have checked the wiki for tips on tweaking you xorg.conf to work correctly with the radeon driver?
<nosrednaekim> iamsam: did you edit it under sudo?
<Beta-guy> black_13: hi
<profx> is it a good idea to setup the video res at the beginning of the ubuntu install?
<iamsam9895> If I suddenly quit it's because it wen't out of range.
<iamsam9895> Yes.
<frojnd> AlexC_: I have wine installed...
<francois> profx: yes, if you know what you want, and what you need
<iamsam9895> sudo gedit xorg.conf
<iamsam9895> right?
<profx> its not listed
<AlexC_> frojnd: then do "wine path_to.bat" in terminal ?
<francois> iamsam9895: yeah,
<PREMIUM93> Anyone know of any solid Outlook.PST (2003) to Unix MBox conversion utilities for Linux?
<jakoblaursen> Hi. Can anyone help me getting my wireless to work?
<nosrednaekim> wait... it suddenly goes out of range? you mean in the middle of an x session?
<francois> profx: then use the defaults for now, and then you can set it manually
<profx> i have a wide screen, and its not showing my max in the beginning of the install
<AlexC_> !anyone | jakoblaursen
<ubotu> jakoblaursen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frojnd> AlexC_: wine: could not load L"C:\\Program Files\\xampp\\apache_start.bat": Bad EXE format for
<iamsam9895> Yes.
<profx> ah, ok
<black_13> what is a good ogg vorbis player?
<iamsam9895> In the middle of an X session it goes out of range.
<Scarsick> XMMS
<AlexC_> frojnd: may I ask why you are setting up a Webserver in Ubuntu via WINE?!?!
<gumpish> rubyat:  WAV
<AlexC_> well, atleast Apache,
<Scarsick> for the challenge :)
<frojnd> AlexC_: sql..
<AlexC_> frojnd: MySQL? That has a native linux version ...
<frojnd> AlexC_ school... u know teachers..
<AlexC_> what, wait - you're teachers want you to setup a web server via Wine?!
<slacker_nl> lol
<jakoblaursen> I have no idea, what to do to get my wireless to work. Please help
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: how do you want to setup your wireless?
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - how do i recompile the kernel with the new GCC ??????????/
<profx> jakoblaursen: thats good to know
<karlheitz> hi can anyone tell me why the live cd installer doesnt accept my selfmade partitions?
<vox754> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<AlexC_> frojnd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<francois> karlheitz: are you sure you used the right filesystem ?
<Scarsick> I've been trying to get sound to work in Flash ... I've tried 3-4 "solutions" on the net, but to no avail. I'm running the 64bit version of Dapper
<jakoblaursen> I have FON router and would just like to get online with my ubuntu-installation
<karlheitz> francois  i used xt3
<francois> karlheitz: i remember there was something weird about the install, theres a button somewhere hidden to let it accept your hand made partitions
<karlheitz> gg really?
<francois> Scarsick: did you install flash from the repositories ? or the website ?
<nexous> Hi, what's a console for gnome, that will have no windows (exit, minimize, etc)?
<Scarsick> francois: the website ...
<nexous> Also that has transparency built in.
<MKR> nexous, gnome-terminal with the menu and border off?
<slacker_nl> !wifi > jakoblaursen
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm, see here's the problem. I have installed ndiswrapper, and i'm doing the "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" command, which is the last step to setting up wireless. however
<denis_on_ubuntu> instead what happens is that it gives me "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format"
<denis_on_ubuntu> now i'm just not sure what to do..... i looked all over the forums but no solutions
<Scarsick> I've also tried repositories, neither has worked
<francois> Scarsick: the adobe website, the ppl who own flash, they have a install you can do, the the repo version doesnt work
<nexous> MKR: I'll try.
<lilrayray> hi all, I am trying to configure my network adapter through the command line (dont have gui at the moment).  Unfortunately I have run into trouble.  When I try to activate my wlan0 with "sudo ifup wlan0" I get the error "Ignoring unknown interfaces wlan0=wlan0".  How do I set my network adapter up?  There is no "wlan0" in /etc/network/interfaces.  in Dapper, under VESA, I could simply go...
<lilrayray> ...administration>netwroking>and choose my ssid and press ok
<AlexC_> nexous: install tilda
<Ropechoborra> How can i access an other terminal shared files from tty ?
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl: I didn't get a lot out of that. I'm a total newbee
<andytayloruk> hi, im trying to install XGL but I just cannot find that required package
<Scarsick> I'll try installing the newest version and see if it works out
<karlheitz> francois: do you mean the one for the mount poins, that menu?
<andytayloruk> apt-get reports a 404 when I try to request xserver-xgl
<Jowi> !xgl | andy101
<ubotu> andy101: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eck> lilrayray: iwconfig should show you the correct interface name
<francois> karlheitz: i think so, i remember almost erasing my whole hard drive once, only to find out the menu was weirdly built, i'm just saying look around, its there somewhere
<denis_on_ubuntu> hm, see here's the problem. I have installed ndiswrapper, and i'm doing the "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" command, which is the last step to setting up wireless. however
<lilrayray> eck: I did iwconfig and it had wlan0
<AlexC_> andytayloruk: there is a great guide on the Beryl Wiki that tells you how,
<denis_on_ubuntu> instead what happens is that it gives me "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format"
<andy101> ! xgl | andytayloruk
<denis_on_ubuntu> anyone know what to do?
<ubotu> andytayloruk: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jowi> andytayloruk, try a different mirror.
<Jowi> sorry andy101  :)
<AlexC_> andytayloruk: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<francois> !patience | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eck> lilrayray: i would just ignore the error then and try to use iwconfig/dhclient to associate and configure the interface
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: ok - familiar with the command line?
<lilrayray> eck: what is dhclient?
<andytayloruk> AlexC_: I used the beryl-project one and it returns a 404
<eck> lilrayray: it is a command line tool to get a dhcp lease
<andytayloruk> where can I find another mirror?
<jakoblaursen> No.
<karlheitz> francois: i get an error mess. " no root data system"
<lilrayray> eck: also with iwconfig, I set ssid but I still cant apt or do any internet related things
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl: no..
<AlexC_> andytayloruk: erm, not sure - could leave it till tomorrow and see if it's working then?
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: wanna try it?
<eck> lilrayray: with wireless you need to associate with an AP and then get an IP address in two different steps
<karlheitz> any idea what it could mean?
<francois> karlheitz: sure you didnt try to associate your home partition to your swap ?
<BigMac> hey is there an option in ubuntu similar to dxdiag in windows that allows me to view my video car, processor speed, and amount of ram?
<jakoblaursen> slacker: Well... anything that can make it work
<eck> lilrayray: try running sudo dhclient wlan0 (or whatever the interface is named)
<karlheitz> sorry what do you mean by that?
<fleas> Question: I have wine installed, I do have windows installed on another partition with all the games and programs i used to use on it, is it posible to run them without reinstalling in the C: drive in .wine
<babu> hi, when i try to login into my ubuntu,i get an error in a message box, which is like    "internal failure! faile to initialize HAL!"
<lilrayray> eck: ok, one sec, thanks
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: ok then :)
<babu> can anyone tell me how to solve that?
<karlheitz> think i mixed?
<eck> BigMac: yes, it's called the /proc filesystem :-)
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: what are you running, gnome or KDE?
<eck> BigMac: actually in gnome you can use the hardware information tool
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl: How can I see that?
<gays> How often does webalizer update? Can i change it?
<BigMac> eck: What is it under?
<nosrednaekim> jakoblaursen: is your background brown or is it blue?
<jakoblaursen> brown
<eck> BigMac: system > preferences > hardware information
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: hehe, ok, ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu?
<jakoblaursen> I think it is gnome ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> its ubuntu....
<slacker_nl> ok, then got the menu, applications, terminal
<BigMac> eck:no..
<karlheitz> francois: i think thats not possible, thei have 4 different sizes so i dont have to look after the names
<babu> there is no solution of my problem? :(
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: got = goto :)
<profx> someone able to guide me through this new install?
<ardchoille> Is the update for dvd+rw-tools broken recently?
<lilrayray> eck: it scanned a couple ports, found my router IP and then finished with "failed to get attributes of '/etc/resolv.conf' (no file found)"
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl:  im there
<slacker_nl> ok
<francois> karlheitz: try using largest continuous free space then, that might solve it
<karlheitz> yeah that was my second try
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: type the following: lspci | grep -i ehternet
<eck> lilrayray: i guess you need to create the file? try 'touch /etc/resolv.conf'
<kcinna> how can i view my mac address?
<karlheitz> and youre right
<karlheitz> it worked
<lilrayray> eck: ok, one sec
<karlheitz> bot now its my third;)
<BigMac> eck:it is not there
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: you can use pb.beeman.nl for a pastebin :)
<karlheitz> and i wanna do it better
<francois> karlheitz: so problem solved ?
<MrOnions> hey everyone... I need a command (or preferably multiple) executed every time I start a terminal (to alter PS1) -- my first guess was .profile but that's for login shells... which file do I need?
<karlheitz> and have an own partition for /home and /boot
<nosrednaekim> MrOnions: .bashrc
<eck> BigMac: what specifically do you want to find out? it might be easier to just use the cli tools
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl:  no
<Jowi> MrOnions, .bashrc
<francois> MrOnions: you need to write a script to run the commands and you can place it in /ect/init.d/ foldeer
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: sorry?
<eck> MrOnions: .bashrc, of course
<MrOnions> thank you nosrednaekim and Jowi and eck
<jakoblaursen> I don't know what that is
<MrOnions> and francois too I guess, although that doesn't seem right
<MikeMcA> any other dapper users having trouble with the recent dvd+rw-tools upgrade being held back due to missing genisoimage?
<karlheitz> francois: no its not solved, because i kicked of the running ubuntu
<Jowi> MrOnions, you should even have a pre-set PROMPT_COMMAND in there if you need.
<BigMac> eck:video card, proccessor speed, and amount of ram
<Xenguy> MrOnions: Kinda depends - you can run apps etc. on startup and configure it through gnome for example
<lilrayray> eck: internet works! thanks a lot!
<fleas>  I have wine installed, I do have windows installed on another partition with all the games and programs i used to use on it, is it posible to run them without reinstalling in the C: drive in .wine
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: with lspci you list all your pci devices
<eck> BigMac: for video card use 'lspci', for processor speed use 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', for ram just use 'free -m'
<eck> lilrayray: no problem :-)
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: and the '| grep -i ethernet' we grep for our device
<kcinna> anyone know if azureus uses an internal port for upnp forwarding?
<karlheitz> and tried a new install with 4 own partitions instead of 2 automatic
<ardchoille> MikeMcA: I have been asking about that too
<Ropechoborra> @mp3
<jakoblaursen> It only shows the normal lan (Rhine) not the ralink
<ardchoille> MikeMcA: I don't think we're alone
<MikeMcA> ardchoille: genisoimage doesn't seem to be in any of the common repositories
<Ropechoborra> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PiNE> what is the most advanced feature filled instant messaging client?
<ardchoille> MikeMcA: I think a packager made a boo boo
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: could you put the output on pb.beeman.nl?
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl: Can I somehow make the IRC only show your comments?
<MikeMcA> ardchoille: K, I'll wait a bit and see.  Thx.
<Grenade> yea jako that woudl be smart
<vox754> kcinna, NO. You must set the port in azureus and in your router. Did you got the file from SourceForge? How did that go?
<ardchoille> MikeMcA: Thanks for asking, it let me know it wasn't just me :)
<Grenade> then other people who r trying to help or might even have the right answer... you woudln't be able to see
<Grenade> but i dunno hwo to do that sry
<nosrednaekim> you can pm slacker_nl
<slacker_nl> nosrednaekim: why?
<slacker_nl> ahh
<nosrednaekim> well he want to only be able to see your messages
<kcinna> vox754: it installed fine, but NAT still doesnt seem to work. the test fails anyway
<slacker_nl> sorry, misread it
<slacker_nl> see what you are saying
<profx> atm I have 5 options, and some F* keys (Start or install Ubuntu, Start U in safe graphics mode, check CD, memory test, and boot from first hard disk) and F1: help F2: language F3: Keymap F4: VGA F5: Accesibility F6: Other Options
<karlheitz> francois: r u still there?
<kcinna> vox754: i read the azureus wiki and did the iptables thing for ubuntu
<vox754> kcinna, do you know how to do port forwarding? That is on the router side.
<profx> i tried to do safe grap. mode two times now, causing my system to freeze
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: do you see my pm?
<kcinna> vox754: yeah, ive enabled the ports in my router
<profx> and the start or install does the same thing
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: or do this in irc: /query slacker_nl
<vox754> karlheitz, I'll give you some images about the partitions.
<kcinna> vox754: do i need a static ip?
<profx> do I need to edit F4 or F6 before continuing my install?
<karlheitz> vox754: thanks a lot
<vox754> kcinna, just do what you did on windows, it should work. Unless you have some firewall installed. I did nothing special and it works fine.
<Viro> what does it mean when the apt-get packages I want to install have unmet dependencies... it says something depends something but that thing is not going to be installed :)
<kcinna> vox754: i had installed the firewall, but ive since deleted it
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl: I see it
<profx> or I can press ESC and get a cli, boot:
<eck> Viro: sometimes a package will depend on another package in a repository that you do not have enabled, so there is no way you can satisfy the dependencies
<vox754> kcinna, well. That is your fault.
<profx> what do I need to do to install this properly?
<bzozo> Hi
<sacater> how can i limit a users space on my computer
<slacker_nl> jakoblaursen: i just send you a message, could you reply to it?
<bzozo> Does anyone have probleme with cupsd following a recent update?
<eck> sacater: ulimit or quotas
<bzozo> Actually, I dunno which package cause problem :-/
<profx> someone has to have installed ubuntu in here, someone toss me a bone here?
<mcquaid> besides tracker and beagle is there another similar program?  I think I recall another one but can't recall it's name
<vox754> karlheitz, http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part001hk7.png http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=part011fz2.png
<bzozo> ??
<mcquaid> for beagle is a little too resource heavy and I've already notice tracker missing files
<mcquaid> er for me
<eck> mcquaid: there are a couple, i think those are the two strongest ones though
<eck> kde has a couple that they have made
<eck> i think strigi?
<kritzstapf> do you recommend using egdy till 4/19 or upgrade to feisty? (i hate those usb2-bugs in the edgy-kernel)
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i recently tried out kde, didnt like i a whole lot and removed it. i am dealing with a minor, but irritating problem:kde overrode  my fonts and themes in GNOME
<radioaktivstorm> any suggestions?
<kritzstapf> radioaktivstorm, for all users?
<sacater> eck: please join #sacater for a mo pleae
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl: Can't you see my replies?
<orionrobots> Evening. Does anybody here know much about udev and usermodelinux on ubuntu? Ubuntu Host, and an Ubuntu Guest. I cannot get the swap to mount, its device does not show up in /dev, however the root fs does.
<mcquaid> i'll look up the name, thx eck
<posingaspopular> probably not regeistered
<posingaspopular> slacker i mean
<radioaktivstorm> kritzstapfi only have one user on this machine  besides root
<radioaktivstorm> kritzstapf, i only have one user on this machine  besides root
<mcquaid> and ya I remember kde has one, (or two)
<Viro> eck, I think I screwed things up last night when I wanted to upgrade from dapper->edgy :)))
<orionrobots> Viro - I tend to avoid upgrades, and backup, migrate to one of my disks in the volume  set (using LVM) then install from scratch on the other.
<eck> orionrobots: you sound like a sysadmin :-)
<Viro> orionrobots, I think ima reinstall from scratch Right about now :D
<orionrobots> I have never had much fun with complete distro upgrades, Ubuntu, Debian or any other. It seems to go well - but can get nasty.
<profx> thought this linux distro was meant to be newbie friendly?
<orionrobots> eck - Kind of..
<profx> so far, I am not impressed
<Viro> orionrobots, do I get the 6.10 ? :)
<orionrobots> profx - It is, but while updating simple packages is easy, upgrading the whole OS can be awkward.
<IndyGunFreak> profx: what kind of problems are you having?
<orionrobots> Viro - I would.
<radioaktivstorm> kritzstapf, made a second account, settings are fine in the other account apparently
<profx> all problems
<Viro> orionrobots, do I dl the Kubuntu if I want the KDE ?
<profx> I am a problem-magnet
<jakoblaursen> slacker_nl:  Are you still there?
<bachor_> q
<IndyGunFreak> profx: upgrading the OS is a bad idea, jsut like I think upgrading Windows is a bad idea
<orionrobots> Viro - use the ISO - yes kububuntu.
<bachor_> Qq
<orionrobots> Exactly.
<profx> great, im not upgrading
<profx> im installing
<profx> and its a shit installer
<Viro> orionrobots, arite it's gonna be a long night up ahead
<IndyGunFreak> profx: what makes you say that?
<profx> freezes
<xexos> so, i installed the nvidia drivers like instructed on the website, but when i restarted X server, it wont start back up again. Once Ubuntu loads i get these weird error messages and i can use it >.<
<profx> i cannot do a thing
<IndyGunFreak> so use the alternate install cd its not an uncommon problem
<orionrobots> Ok. Profx Where does it freeze?
<xexos> i can log in through the command line though
<profx> at the beginning
<orionrobots> I nearly always use the alternate - but then I am a big LVM fan..
<boci^> hi
<orionrobots> Hi
<kritzstapf> radioaktivstorm, hm, so copy the settings of this account.. :/
<boci^> if I see this in the dmesg:
<boci^> [42949376.920000]   hdc: [mac]  hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4 hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8
<profx> so, if you scroll up, you see the options I have
<boci^> how can I mount any hdc partition?
<profx> or I can paste them again
<boci^> what is [mac] ?
<morpheusdreams> Evening folks. I have a friend who want to go to Ubuntu but has a BT Home Hub wireless router and can't find any useful info on it's installation. Anyone know where i can point him towards?
<IndyGunFreak> orionrobots: i've only used it once, w/ Xubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, cuz it wouldn't take the normal install.
<profx> but i freeze in a safe install, and non-safe
<boci^> the fdisk can't see anything...
<orionrobots> profx- I have only recently joined, how about using the pastebin?
<PriceChild> morpheusdreams, I have one... works perfectly... nothing special
<bzozo> boci^,   mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/foo         ?
<xexos> anyone?
<profx> atm I have 5 options, and some F* keys (Start or install Ubuntu, Start U in safe graphics mode, check CD, memory test, and boot from first hard disk) and F1: help F2: language F3: Keymap F4: VGA F5: Accesibility F6: Other Options
<cafuego_> boci^: just mount them as per normal, it's a macintosh partition map.
<boci^> bzozo: not work
<boci^> cafuego_: I tried
<profx> pastebin wont really work atm
<gays> How often does webalizer update? Can i change it?
<morpheusdreams> pricechild it just works? no additional setup needed?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego_> boci^: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<PriceChild> morpheusdreams, just works :) Very nice bit of kit :)
<boci^> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> pastebin works fine for me
<boci^> Disk /dev/hdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<profx> noob
<boci^> :|
<orionrobots> gays  - yes. It has its own config file. I like to use webmin and make it easy for myself.
<IndyGunFreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9519/
<cafuego_> boci^: How rude, Try parted on it
<morpheusdreams> pricechild i shall tell him that, thank you
<profx> not talking about accesing the site, im talking about its NOT useful to use it, for what I am doing
<profx> how can I pastebin anything, when I am just in an installer
<boci^> cafuego_: I changed my mac to x86
<profx> think about it
<IndyGunFreak> profx: well if you're wanting to paste error messages, thats what its for.
<gays> orionrobots: Ok, but it havent updated in about 11 hours.. =\ it updated once when i installed it
<IndyGunFreak> profx: and you're right, its not useful for you at this time.
<profx> holy man
<non1> hi.. i need help..i just istalled ubuntu and cannot acess the terminals by using ctrl+alt+f1,f2... if i switch to it there is just a mixture of colours.. is there anything i can do?
<profx> your dense
<cafuego_> boci^: That's fine, but the disk still contains an MacOS partition map (which is fine, Linux doesn't mind)
<boci^> cafuego_: I buy another hdd, and now I want to get back may old datas
<jrib> !attitude | profx
<ubotu> profx: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<profx> next person
<IndyGunFreak> profx: lol, i'm dense?... i've installed ubuntu at least a dozen times w/o an issue
<boci^> cafuego_: ok but if I repartitioning it's deleted
<orionrobots> profx - you will get no help with that attitude. Annoy a community, and the community will dust off..
<cafuego_> boci^: correct
<non1> i searched the internet but nobody seems to have the problem..
<profx> thats great,good to hear, have a f'in award
<boci^> cafuego_: and in the mac I run ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i agreed with you that pastebin was of no use for you.
<boci^> so it's simple xfs/ext3
<karlheitz> http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mountpointskarlheizld2.png
<karlheitz> http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpartedkarlheiztl5.png
<boci^> cafuego_: I not used MacOSX , it's simple ubuntu partitions
<orionrobots> profx - so what happens when you select (shock horror) "Start or Install Ubuntu"?
<profx> freeze
<profx> as I said about 5 times now
<profx> same in safe graphics
<cafuego_> profx: Have you run the memory checker?
<profx> no, not the mem checker
<Viro> What is feisty ?
<jrib> profx: what hardware? what version of ubuntu?  tried the alternate cd?
<profx> just the CD for defects
<jrib> !feisty | Viro
<ubotu> Viro: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cafuego_> Maybe do that, let it ruin for a while.
<profx> 6.10
<xexos> so, i installed the nvidia drivers like instructed on the website, but when i restarted X server, it wont start back up again. Once Ubuntu loads i get these weird error messages and i can use it >.< I can login through the command line though (and yeah, im a super n00b)
<profx> no, no alternate CD
<Viro> oh
<thomas686> hi
<beanfarmer_> hi
<IndyGunFreak> well, there's your answer.
<profx> an alternate CD, as in another ubuntu, or another burn?
<orionrobots> xexos - were they the repo drivers or direct from the nvidia site?
<jrib> !alternate | profx
<ubotu> profx: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<orionrobots> profx - the Alternate installer cd.
<karlheitz> vox754: still there?
<cafuego_> boci^: I expect that partitions 1 and 2 might be MacOS patch partitions, so you need to find a way (parted) to list the partitions, so you can see what they are, where your data is.
<vox754> karlheitz, okay
<boci^> cafuego_: but...
<xexos> orionrobots: aomeone did !nvidia or something and i followed those instructions. i got them from a package manager
<orionrobots> Xexos - Ok.
<boci^> cafuego_: I think the problem, my data's in an extended partition
<karlheitz> vox: have a lookhttp://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mountpointskarlheizld2.png http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpartedkarlheiztl5.png
<jimmygoon_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boci^> cafuego_: because if I try to mount the swap, it's recognize the swap partition
<orionrobots> jimmygon - he already saw it.
<non1> has nobody an idea ? :'(
<orionrobots> Sorry - jimmygoon_
<cafuego_> boci^: mac partitions maps do not have extended partitions, that kind of stupid design applies to dos only.
<jakoblaursen> Who can guide me through setting up my wireless internet?
<beanfarmer_> i have an intel gfx chip on my laptop do i still need to install drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> !WIRELESS
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PriceChild> beanfarmer_, should be done by default
<xexos> my card is a 7800gt if that helps
<profx> so, ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso, is not a good install CD available?
<Jowi> beanfarmer_, which one? run "lspci | grep -i vga"
<nosrednaekim> profx, its fine
<profx> you would think it was
<IndyGunFreak> profx: its fine, but when you have installation problems, its best to use the alternate cd
<jrib> profx: it is, but since it is not working for you, you should try the alternate cd...
<beanfarmer_> 1 sec ill check
<orionrobots> Hmm - gotta go. BBL.
<profx> since it available on all servers listed
<kane77> any ops here?
<nosrednaekim> ops?
<beanfarmer_> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<profx> so where do I go next?
<cafuego_> kane77: yes
<teclis> hello, I have a problem with my USB-Printer (Epson Stylus C84). The printer is not in the List of detected printers. Can someone help me please? dmesg shows the following line: [17179780.728000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005
<iamsam9895> Arg!
<vox754> karlheitz, seems richtig. I don't know why are you having problems. Maybe the root should be first, also make sure you format them.
<Jowi> beanfarmer_, no. use i810 driver. but to get other resolutions than 1024x768 you need to install 915resolution
<jrib> profx: download and burn the alternate cd
<iamsam9895> Still get out of range errors.
<lisapc> i have a Nvidia 7300. how can I install its video drivers in Xbuntu?
<Ok> hey all i want free vhost please any one help me
<Jowi> !info 915resolution | beanfarmer_
<profx> oh, so I just pull it outta your ass?
<ubotu> beanfarmer_: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<xexos> anyone?
<profx> or is it on the ubuntu site?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kane77> cafuego_, hmmm I had this idea, what if there was stats of this channel? the way we have on ##c
<jrib> profx: do you remember !attitude from a few minutes ago?
<cafuego_> !language | profx
<ubotu> profx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<beanfarmer_> thanks
<lisapc> ty
<Ok> !vhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profx> jrib, do you remember that I just ignored your last comment?
<iamsam9895> My monitor keeps going out of range!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> what a friendly fella
<karlheitz> vox are you german?
<profx> well come on
<vox754> karlheitz, nein.
<cafuego_> kane77: Wouldn't that provide misguided encouragement to some people? ;-)
<iamsam9895> It does it randomly in the middle of an X session.
<profx> spend 5 mins telling me to use pastebin
<profx> im in a freaking install
<karlheitz> aber du sprichst deutsch?
<jakoblaursen> Help needed: Wirelees network
<jrib> !de | karlheitz
<ubotu> karlheitz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cafuego_> naturlich, wer kann das nicht?
<profx> so, where can you get this alternate CD from?
<gyaresu> profx: So type it out or take a photo and photbucket...
<jimmygoon> profx: try spending 30 seconds on ubuntu.com
<cafuego_> profx: it's listed on the ubuntu download site
<kane77> cafuego_, hmm.. yeah it might... :) but I just like stats... :)
<IndyGunFreak> gyaresu: lol
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego_: but its easier if we give him the answer
<IndyGunFreak> i suspect with his attitude, he's trolling
<shatrat> ich kann's auf jedenfall nit
<karlheitz> ok thanks at all
<karlheitz> especially vox
<vox754> karlheitz, nein. Ich spreche nicht.
<cafuego_> IndyGunFreak: well, it *is* the weekend
<karlheitz> doch tust du;)
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego_: lol, SCHOOLS OUT!!!!!
<karlheitz> du schreibst ok
<shatrat> ga' ni' wa'!
<cafuego_> IndyGunFreak: uh-huh.
<gyaresu> Right you naughtly little monsters !offtopic
<xexos> so, i installed the nvidia drivers like instructed on the website, but when i restarted X server, it wont start back up again. Once Ubuntu loads i get these weird error messages and i can use it >.< I can login through the command line though (and yeah, im a super n00b) I have a 7800gt if that helps
<cmdln> afternoon
<cmdln> im trying to migrate an ubuntu box from a single drive to raid 1
<cmdln> is there any way to get my md devices in /dev/ instead of /dev/.static/dev/
<cmdln> ?
<vox754> yey, german time!
<Led-Hed> when I run freshclam it tells me that my installation of ClamAV is out of date.  Apt-get tells me I have the latest version.
<slowernet> how does one set the machine name part of the login prompt? user@machine:~$
<Jowi> xexos, did you activate the drivers as instructed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-f8ea537454e53c8ecf3af0d8946a8162ac1c008d
<cafuego_> Led-Hed: yes. feature, not bug :-)
<IndyGunFreak> Led-Hed: my guess is its refrering to its defintions
<xexos> Jowi: yea
<HaSH> xexos, how did you install it?.. apt-get or did you dl from the nvidia site?
<Led-Hed> indigo_, freshclam updates the deffs it says to get version .90
<cafuego_> Led-Hed: the ubuntu/debian clamav engine contains fixes to keep it up to date, but version numbers aren't incremeted, so when it conencts to the DB it whines. Just ignore it.
<gyaresu> !ubotu > me
<jrib> !hostname | slowernet
<ubotu> slowernet: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<xexos> .... i think i missed "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Led-Hed> WARNING: Local version: 0.88.4 Recommended version: 0.90.1
<non1> does anyone have an idea what it "migtht" be? i don't even need a complete solution but something i can search for.. pls
<mike1o> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ok> #atari
<Led-Hed> so even though I'm running Clam 0.88.4 its still updating the deffinitions
* mmikee saiz hello
<cafuego_> Led-Hed: *nod*
<IndyGunFreak> non1: whats the malfunction?
<mmikee> Hi there
<gyaresu> non1: Could you repeat the question please?
<slowernet> thanks jrib
<echonc> join #ubuntu
<karlheitz> vox: don't you have another idea?
<Led-Hed> cafuego, ok great.  Thanks for the clarification
<non1> .i just istalled ubuntu and cannot acess the terminals by using ctrl+alt+f1,f2... if i switch to it there is just a mixture of colours.. is there anything i can do?
<karlheitz> it still doesnt work
<jrib> echonc: you're here already
<Fer> what was the channel for Beryl again?
<nosrednaekim> non1: are you using the ATI drivers
<non1> i don't know how to decribe it better
<jrib> non1: when that happens, can you go back to X with alt-f7?
<mmikee> Could somebody help, me with totem player ? please,
<morpheusdreams> I'm not getting any sound through anything (dvd players, firefox etc.) . Volumes are up, speakers are on and plugged in. Help :D
<non1> yes
<nosrednaekim> #ubuntu-effects
<gyaresu> non1: I guess you don't get the desktop either?
<IndyGunFreak> ati sucks for linux
<Jowi> non1, try to set the framebuffer to the same resolution as you use in xorg.
<Jowi> !framebuffer | non1 (see bottom of page)
<jrib> non1: you need to address who you answer or else we won't know what question you said "yes" to
<non1> gyaresu i get the dektop.. but no terminal
<ubotu> non1 (see bottom of page): If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<vox754> karlheitz, what did you try? moving or formating or both?
<non1> jirib: ok
<gyaresu> Jowi: How did you manage the character at the end? "xorg."
<Vik> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu(Linux in general) and to this IRC thing and need some help.
<LordLimecat> who knows somethin aboot connecting to domain shares?
<LordLimecat> (windows)
<Jowi> gyaresu, a typo! :)
<gyaresu> !welcome | Vik:
<ubotu> Vik:: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<LordLimecat> vik--what you need :)
<non1> ubotu: thx i will try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx i will try - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<echonc> help! i installed ubuntu 6.10 now when i boot using grub it starts loading hangs for about a minute then "busy box" built in shell comes up and says../bin/sh:cant access tty; jb control turned off. What does this mean and what can i do to boot ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> vik: wats your problem?
<mmikee> i have just small task, if i want to watch wnv files, where can i get the codecs ?
<AMSmith42> Is it typical to get Fontconfig errors when installing kubuntu-desktop?
<gyaresu> Vik: Check out the links of the Topic. Good place to start...
<jrib> mmikee: you mean wmv?
<b0ri5> will ubuntu work under 128MB RAM?
<LordLimecat> mmikee--i know VLC has the codecs on its own
<iamsam9895> My monitor keeps getting "Out of range" errors.  My computer doesn't even seem to be using my xorg.conf file and It's just using default Verticle sync and default Horizontal refresh.
<jrib> b0ri5: yes, try xubuntu though
<LordLimecat> and its generally pretty good for it
<Vik> Well, I downloaded ver 6.10 and installed it and when I try to boot, it hangs at the splash screen
<shatrat> b0ri5, yes, although you might want to use a light window manager like xubuntu, and the alternative CD to install
<nosrednaekim> iam sam: are you using the file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mmikee> jrib :
<iamsam9895> Yes.
<b0ri5> but will it get through the install?
<mmikee> jrib: yes
<jrib> !wmv | mmikee
<ubotu> mmikee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karlheitz> i moved not partitions on my hdd, i moved them in the window step 5 of 6 right or did you mean to change the places of partitions in gparted... if so, i didn't do that.        I also click on formatting for every mount point
<mmikee> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<shatrat> b0ri5, the liveCD requires 256mb of ram, but the alternative installer will run on pretty much anything
<iamsam9895> The values in my xorg.conf are correct for this monitor, but linux just uses it's own default values regardless.
<sethk> Vik, use the text mode install on the alternate cd
<b0ri5> ok, whats xubuntu?
<LordLimecat> ubotu: !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> but I reccomend Xubuntu for that low of specs
<jrib> !xubuntu | b0ri5
<ubotu> b0ri5: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<gyaresu> Vik: You may need to hit ESC at the very first menu and add the option 'acpi=off' add the end of the kernel line...
<b0ri5> thanks!
<gyaresu> Vik: Or indeed the alternate cd should help.
<Vik> ummm...., yeahhhh...
<echonc> help! i installed ubuntu 6.10 now when i boot using grub it starts loading hangs for about a minute then "busy box" built in shell comes up and says../bin/sh:cant access tty; jb control turned off. What does this mean and what can i do to boot ubuntu?
<Vik> how does one accomplish this
<GionnyBoss> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop with a CD-ROM drive that can't read Ubuntu CD. Can I install it from the network? If yes, how?
<Viro> how do I set the runlevel to not boot X ?
<iamsam9895> nosrednaekim, do you have any idea how do fix this?
<gyaresu> Vik: Vik Can you easily download the alternate cd? (Got good bandwidth?)
<vox754> karlheitz, mmmmm... yeah. Try moving the partitions in GParted so that / is before the extended partition.
<Vik> broadband..., I used the DVD .iso from the site
<maggot> Guys .. i have a rather strage problem. Besides the ctrl+alt+bks combo to kill the X server, it seems that there`s another one (shitf + bks). And I keep pressing it by mistake, thus restarting my X server. Now, the question: how the hell do I remove it?
<vox754> karlheitz, I think the extended partition should be at last.
<Vik> took about 3 hours to download
<morpheusdreams> good evening everyone, i am having trouble with sound. I had sound yesterday and today, no sound. the speakers are good and plugged in but am getting no sound from anything. Please help
<gyaresu> Viro: /etc/inittab (default runlevel)
<nosrednaekim> iamsam9895: did you runt the commmand "sudo gedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit your command?
<iamsam9895> yes.
<Viro> gyaresu, default runlevel (2) starts x
<iamsam9895> well
<iamsam9895> not exactly
<nosrednaekim> maggot: yes, thats a problem with XGL
<vox754> karlheitz, the /boot partition could be ext2 with only 100 MB.
<danny> quick question: what's the standard partitioning program a user would use in the ubuntu install process?
<iamsam9895> I ran sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<maggot> nosrednaekim : Indeed. I start noticing it after i`ve installed compiz
<danny> i'm giving someone some remote help
<morpheusdreams> maggot in system > Preferences > keyboard short cut. you can change them in there, i dont know if that will help?
<dsl4489_> hello
<shatrat> danny, gparted is on the LiveCD
<soleblaze> what's the package name for cdrtools (I see a cdrtools-docs, but no plain cdrtools)
<karlheitz> vox:
<karlheitz> why just a hundred?
<gyaresu> Viro: Yeah that's true... Used to be 5 in debian... Hmm. Good question. I want to know too. You could just 'update-rc.d stop X11 2' (off the top of my head)
<nosrednaekim> maggot: search google for it
<morpheusdreams>  i am having trouble with sound. I had sound yesterday and today, no sound. the speakers are good and plugged in but am getting no sound from anything. Please help
<nosrednaekim> I forget which file I edited
<echonc>  help! i installed ubuntu 6.10 now when i boot using grub it starts loading hangs for about a minute then "busy box" built in shell comes up and says../bin/sh:cant access tty; jb control turned off. What does this mean and what can i do to boot ubuntu
<maggot> morpheusdreams : doesen`t help. There`s no combo shortcut in there.
<karlheitz> ive read, that the /boot is for updates and stuff
<gyaresu> !repeat | morpheusdreams
<ubotu> morpheusdreams: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<maggot> nosrednaekim : I did. Came up with rather nothing :(
<morpheusdreams> maggot i got no idea then, am noob here too :)
<Viro> gyaresu, problem is, stating X kills the machine ;) I gotta avoid doing that so I can backup to a network drive
<gyaresu> morpheusdreams: So do you have two sound cards?
<sethk> karlheitz, no, some people think a separate /boot partition enhances security
<GionnyBoss> can you install Ubuntu from pendrive instead of CD? I have a laptop with a CD-ROM that doesn't work ...
<maggot> morpheusdreams : Ah, I see. Well, thanks anyway.
<vox754> karlheitz, the /boot holds the kernel to boot, which is like 10 MB in size. Each kernel will need that size, so unless you plan on getting 100 kernels, I assume 100 MB is more than enough.
<sethk> karlheitz, because /boot isn't mounted, so it's theoretically harder for an intruder to alter it.
<gyaresu> Viro: Start up in single usermode (recovery mode) and do it from there?
<vox754> sethk, it is mounted.
<sethk> vox754, not in debian
<karlheitz> when my first ubuntu installation (the one from yesterday) was ready it gave me updates of about 150MB.... or is boot just for very little kernel updates? or...?
<Viro> gyaresu... hm
<morpheusdreams> gyaresu sorry, yes i have it on the onboard sound at the moment, when i enter world of warcraft for the first time it makes a loading noise but that is all i am getting
<nosrednaekim> maggot: http://customisinglife.wordpress.com/2006/11/13/disable-shift-backspace-restarting-xgl/
<sethk> vox754, regardless, you have the option to not mount it, should you want to
<vox754> sethk, okay. Be specific. Remember this is Ubuntu.
<echonc>  help! i installed ubuntu 6.10 now when i boot using grub it starts loading hangs for about a minute then "busy box" built in shell comes up and says../bin/sh:cant access tty; job control turned off. What does this mean and what can i do to boot ubuntu
<sethk> vox754, I'm not saying it should be done, just that's the reason, and someone brought up the fact that debian has a 100mb /boot partition, not me
<Fer> Hi, i need help with Beryl :(
<Viro> gyaresu, it's gonna work ..
<gyaresu> morpheusdreams: So you do have two cards? Have you tried 'asoundconf list' find the name of the card you want and then 'asoundconf set-default-card _name_of_card_'
<maggot> nosrednaekim : Thanks.
<sethk> echonc, it's booted into a sort of rescue mode.  could be a million reasons why
<gyaresu> Viro: You think?
<Botamis> How can I change my resolution?
<Vik> ok i will try the "acpi=off" thing and if it doesn't work i'll be back. thanks for all the help
<bruenig> !fixres | Botamis
<ubotu> Botamis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> !xconfig | Botamis
<ubotu> Botamis: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Viro> gyaresu, I never think :)) hehe im backing it up but ther's still a lot of time left untill I dl the ubuntu DVD :)
<Fer> Hi, i need help with Beryl :(
<morpheusdreams> gyaresu no, i will try that now
<bruenig> Fer, #ubuntu+1
<gyaresu> Viro: DVD? Why do that. You'll just need to update teh machine anyway?
<nosrednaekim> Vik,also go to alt+f2 on boot
<ceiphas> i have big problems getting herd5 x64 running on my core2duo board
<belathor> Hi, how can I find out where an external CD drive is mounting?
<UltimateMacUser1> <------  needs help getting sound to working on a Beige G3 Minitower (mac, PPC)
<gyaresu> morpheusdreams: cool.
<Vik> one more question though. do i include the ' mark with the acpi=off?
<bruenig> Fer, #ubuntu-effects sorry my fault
<PriceChild> Fer, bruenig #ubuntu-effects
<Fer> hehe, thanks :)
<gyaresu> !feisty | ceiphas
<ubotu> ceiphas: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Fer> i forgot the -effects part of the channel
<Fer> cheers! :)
<nosrednaekim> Vik: no
<Viro> gyaresu, I don't have any install CD's
<morpheusdreams> gyaresu it came up with 2, CMI8738MC6
<Viro> gyaresu, gotta kill the box... I can't try to figure out what's wrong with my X
<morpheusdreams> CK804
<morpheusdreams>  how do i know which is which?
<karlheitz> uh ok im much to slow in reading... think irq isnt mine....
<echonc> if i delete the partition for ubuntu how do i get rid of grub?
<gyaresu> Viro: So get the install cd not the dvd...
<vox754> sethk, I'm trying to manually umount /boot and it says the device is busy.
<karlheitz> so /boot...kernel
<karlheitz> righjt
<Viro> gyaresu, Whats the difference?
<karlheitz> ?
<sethk> vox754, some program has a file open in it.  is it the current directory for any running shell?
<LordLimecat> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Vik> awesome thanks everyone
<Botamis> bruenig: that didn't work. it failed
<sethk> vox754, if not, use lsof to find out what is open in the partition
<gyaresu> Viro: dvd has lot's and lot's of packages. Handy if you've got that disk and then want to install somewhere with no bandwidth.
<vox754> karlheitz, yep. Apparently, what is in /boot is only used on start up.
<bruenig> Botamis, little vague there
<Botamis> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<Botamis>    customized
<Botamis> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Botamis>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070309173725
<Viro> gyaresu, u might be right there... ima dl the DVD later :)
<regress> hey all, I have a two 4GB partitions...ubuntu is on one, and the other I formatted to ext3....the main partition is completely full. Is there a command to move all of the /usr/bin (or someother folders) to the blank partition transparently?
<gyaresu> Viro: Install cd just get's you up and then download all the packages you want from teh interweb.
<karlheitz> and it is very little, right?
<sethk> vox754, karlheitz right, unless of course you reinstall grub or install a new kernel.
<Viro> gyaresu, yep... ima do just that ;)
<echonc> if i deleted my linux partition, how do i get rid of Grub with out screwing up my master boot record
<orangefly> is there any reason i would lose sound....???....the speaker is turned up and ubuntu is still reading my card....
<bruenig> Botamis, you customized the file it says, put the initial xorg in
<vox754> karlheitz, yep.
<Viro> gyaresu, gotta dl the CD ... anyway :DDD
<karlheitz> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> echonic: and install the windows bootloader?
<gyaresu> Vik: Please let me know if it works for you. It's a common problem at the moment.
<echonc> yes
<morpheusdreams> gyaresu hot damn it looks like it reverted to having my non onboard card as default. got noise now :) thanks
<echonc> nosrednaekim: yes
<vox754> karlheitz, I have a 64 MB /boot. With two kernels. It is fine.
<Vik> sure will thanks
<karlheitz> before i'd do that, i'd love to finish my first linux experience
<Botamis> bruenig: how do I do that? sry for being annoying
<gyaresu> morpheusdreams: You are very welcome.
<nosrednaekim> echonic: you need to use the a wondpws install CD
<Vik>  gyaresu: sure will thanks
<bruenig> Botamis, I assume you backed up the original one
<nosrednaekim> Iwindows
<karlheitz> mean, installing a second kernel
<gyaresu> !tab | Vik
<ubotu> Vik: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<morpheusdreams> gyaresu and sorry for reposting too quickly
<regress> hey all, I have a two 4GB partitions...ubuntu is on one, and the other I formatted to ext3....the main partition is completely full. Is there a command to move all of the /usr/bin (or someother folders) to the blank partition transparently?
<gyaresu> morpheusdreams: Not at all.
<Botamis> bruenig: why can't I just edit the changed file?
<echonc> nosredkim: go into recovery console and do what exactly?
<adrian_> hello!
<regress> shoul I use a symlink or something?
<bruenig> Botamis, you can if you follow the !fixres
<Botamis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Botamis> I don't need to restart my X
<adrian_> need help with changing the pages after the loginscreen.
<regress> or...copy all of the files in usr/bin to the blank drive, and then mount the drive at ./usr/bin?
<gyaresu> regress: You can use the livecd to boot up and then use gparted to resize the partitions. You can't move them while you use them.
<sethk> regress, you mean while you are booted up?  it can be done but it's tricky.  Better to boot a cd and move it that way
<orangefly> is there any reason i would lose sound....???....the speaker icon is turned up and ubuntu is still reading my card....
<regress> ah, ok!
<regress> gparted comes with the install cd?
<dv_> does edgy support core 2 duo properly?
<PriceChild> dv_, should do
<jimmygoon> orangefly, are you on edgy or feisty?
<orangefly> edgy....
<gyaresu> orangefly: Do you have two sound devices?
<LordLimecat> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LordLimecat> :D
<orangefly> no....
<adrian_> anyone know the name of that setting or how one change it?
<LordLimecat> !worksforme
<gyaresu> !prefix | orangefly
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dsl4546> hello
<ubotu> orangefly: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<sun_> how to get firefox to use mplayer and not totem?
<orangefly> i'm thinking my card took a crap on me....
<regress> also, crimsun gave me a good command that fixed some sound issue...something for a special ALSA fix for the ac97...it ties the master and headphone volumes together. But everytime I start it goes back to the original...is there a way to make the modprobe permanent
<regress> ?
<gyaresu> adrian_: Please be more verbose. What are you trying to change exactly.
<sethk> adrian_, not sure exactly what you want to change.
<orangefly> is there a quick way to prefix....???....i'm new to this....
<LordLimecat> regress: was it something called alsa-mixer, or aoss?
<jimmygoon> orangefly, type the first few letters then hit <tab>
<LordLimecat> just curious, i have only a vague idea of how to begin fixing this, being new myself
<orangefly> jimmygoon, ....ty....
<belathor> How can I find out where an external CD drive is mounting? It isn't showing up in /media and it keeps giving me errors when I want to mount discs on it. I want to upgrade the firmware. But, in order to do that, I need to know where the drive is. Thanks.
<sethk> LordLimecat, he said his sound was working, then stopped.  Not likely to be the mixer in that case.
<eck> belathor: if it is mounted, just type 'mount'
<sethk> belathor, type "mount", with no arguments.  it shows you all the current mounts
<adrian_> the page after the login is done, an ubuuntu screen loads the system, not for long but it's ugly in its original form
<regress> "modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only"
<belathor> thanks eck and sethk!
<regress> so...maybe not ALSA, hehe
<LordLimecat> lol, was just curious :)
<LordLimecat> want to learn by seeing how others fix it
<LordLimecat> its teh joy of irc
<LordLimecat> by the way, ubuntus gonna automagically handle the DST time thing, right
<gyaresu> regress: You can put those on separate lines in /etc/modules
<adrian_> gyaresu: it's the page (which says Unbuntu) before you get to your desktop. I want to change that page
<PriceChild> LordLimecat, there's a post on planet.ubuntu.com to explain how to check to make sure that it will
<gyaresu> adrian_: It's probable your gdm themes.
<regress> gyaresu: just copy and past that line into my /etc/modules?
<gyaresu> adrian_: I don't run any gnome/kde prettyness so I'm not the one to help I'm afraid but you should be able to install themes etc...
<regress> or minus the modprobe, and put each on its own line?
<adrian_> gyaresu: ok, i already have a theme which I Like so can I change it manually?
<ee99ee> hi guys, just got a new server in trying to get ubuntu onto it... it's a SuperMicro dual AMD Optron box (H8DMR-i2 mobo) with the nVidia SATA2 RAID controller onboard... I setup a RAID-5 array, but when I get into the installer I only see the four seperate drives, not the one single array
<LordLimecat> PriceChild: aim that answer @ regress :D
<gyaresu> regress: Two separate lines for two separate modules...
<LordLimecat> im just an observer
<RedRose> I know you can use disown to seperate a job from the terminal, but is their another command to bind a command to the current terminal?
<vox754> sethk, well "lsof" gives me 5000 lines, what should I look for to know how is my /boot partition busy?
<sethk> vox754, try:  lsof | grep boot
<gyaresu> adrian_: Gnome system prefs I guess.
<LordLimecat> i have a few commandline questions for those willing to answer, tho
<ee99ee> do I need to install some driver for the RAID controller? if so, how do I figure out what... I'm still googleing, but not making much head way
<LordLimecat> anyone have a few minutes?
<regress> "snd-intel8x0", and  "ac97_quirk=hp_only"?
<RedRose> LordLimecat, I can answer a few
<gyaresu> regress: No. wait. I'm wrong. I think.
<regress> I'm not even sure what modprobe does...kind of sorry to have to use it :/
<sun_> is totem-mozilla default embedded movie player on edgy?
<LordLimecat> whats the smartest way (short of a ls|grep) to search filesystem from commandline
<RedRose> LordLimecat, locate
<ee99ee> LordLimecat: "locate" if your database is built, or "find"
<gyaresu> regress: Yeah. One line.
<RedRose> LordLimecat, use updatedb, which will update the locate database, then use locate
<regress> so "snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only" ?
<LordLimecat> awesome
<RedRose> I know you can use disown to seperate a job from the terminal, but is their another command to bind a command to the current terminal?
<LordLimecat> slocate popped up when i did man locate tho
<LordLimecat> second
<gyaresu> regress: Without the quotes. Yes.
<LordLimecat> say i screw up my desktop, and do not wish to reboot
<LordLimecat> and i switch to a terminal
<karlheitz> juuuuhuuuuuuu
<jrib> RedRose: using screen is the only way I know of
<LordLimecat> and want to kil the WHOLE tty7 session
<karlheitz> it works
<LordLimecat> how do i do that
<Believer__> when I'm trying to view a *.php page or save an image file it saves it as download.php on firefox but not on opera. How can I fix this?
<adrian_> gyaresu: yeah system is where it should be, but i want to change only this page, the rest of of it all is great
<vox754> karlheitz, danke schn
<gyaresu> regress: 'man modprobe' It's how you manually and safesly load kernel modules (drivers) into the linux kernel. It actually calls two lower programmes 'insmod' and 'rmmod'
<karlheitz> i just deleted the primary partition i build with windoews
<regress> got it, thanks ;)
<karlheitz> and made a new one
<gyaresu> adrian_: I'm not the one to help on teh prettiness. Sorry.
<regress> so just reboot with my install CD and run gparted to resize the partition? Or do I have to use the live CD?
<regress> I suppose live, now that I think about it...
<adrian_> gyaresu: okey, thanks anyway :)
<non2> ubotu: it didn't work with disabeling the framebuffer.. do you have any other ideas?
<sethk> regress, the install cd is the live cd, unless you used the alternate to install
<gyaresu> ubotu: tell non2 about yourself
<karlheitz> thanks a lot @ vox and co ...think the routine will now reboot  cya
<vox754> sethk, well "grep" gave me nothing, but manually searching the 5000 lines there are only two /boot One is the /var/log/boot and the other one is this "/boot/System.map-2.6.17-11-generic"
<Steil> Does anyone know of a good solution for a web-based media player interface (i have a headless box and I want to use it for playing mp3s and such, but I want something graphical without using xforwarding)
<sethk> vox754, it's the second that is making the partition busy
<LordLimecat> RedRose?
<vox754> sethk, obviously... what what is it?
<sethk> vox754, that's the kernel's symbol table.  I'm not sure what program would have an open file descriptor on it
<sethk> vox754, let me see if it's open on my box.
<regress> sethk: thanks, got it
<holycow> Steil, setu a streaming server and use any player that supports whatever streams it supports
<LordLimecat> stiel--
<jimmygoon> I have a video - I open it in Totem, and Totem crashes. I know that totem can play it.. because If I don't give the window focus - aka I quickly open another window on top of it... it doesn't crash... cause I can hear it
<LordLimecat> is using a windows based program through wine a problem?
<sethk> vox754, don't see it on mine.  the line in lsof that shows it will have the name of the program that has it open (first column)
<vox754> sethk, klogd      4196       klog    1r      REG        8,5   729932         16 /boot/System.map-2.6.17-11-generic
<profx> isnt that what wine is for LordLimecat ?
<gyaresu> LordLimecat: Specifics?
<fleas> lol
<LordLimecat> for his question :)
<vox754> sethk, odd, don't you think?
<LordLimecat> he wants a solution, and i know of a prog for win that does it
<sethk> vox754, yes, the logging daemon.
<sethk> vox754, it must have  needed it for some kind of log entry, but I'd expect it to close it
<LordLimecat> because theres a great program for windows called vibestreamer which creates a flash-based media player...
<gyaresu> LordLimecat: ... What's the problem?
<sethk> vox754, you can try stopping and restarting the daemon
* gyaresu slaps LordLimecat with a haddock.
<holycow> LordLimecat, don't bother suggesting anything that runs on wine
<holycow> you will only have them come back asking you a billion questions
<LordLimecat> (quote)Steil: Does anyone know of a good solution for a web-based media player interface (i have a headless box and I want to use it for playing mp3s and such, but I want something graphical without using xforwarding)
<holycow> research native apps
<jrib> Steil: mpd has plenty of frontends, I bet it has a web-based one
<holycow> he can install apache and download a free flash media player
<holycow> there are billions of them on the net
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> oh o.0
<jimmygoon> VLC yields this error message: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)      How do I fix it?
<holycow> you can make your own quite quickly
<LordLimecat> didnt know that
<jrib> Steil: http://www.musicpd.org/clients.shtml
<non2> gyaresu: i thought he was an actual human being -.-
<root_> hi, my xubuntu installation aborted during installing software packages due to a CD-ROM error.  I can get to console, however.  can I just copy the files from somewhere or otherwise continue to install?
<LordLimecat> non: !botsnack
<gyaresu> non2: :)
<Steil> jrib: thanks :)
<pok> Hi. I have the problem of eclipse failing to boot on amd64. i've found this solution: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68380 , but i can't apply it.
<xexos> Ubuntu wont let me go past 1024, i can go up to 1280x1024
<holycow> but it would still be better to have a media streamer sitting on the box and a player that can play the streams, its simpler.
<jrib> !fixres | xexos
<ubotu> xexos: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fer> How can i remove the function of Shift+backspace from dumping me to the login screen?  I keep losing work cos of it when i try work with Caps :(
<Steil> holycow: i want the music played on the box
<Steil> i don't want it streamed
<holycow> xexos, make sure you have the correct refresh rates setup in your xorg.conf file that controls what resolutions you have available
<sethk> Fer, you would have to take the combination out of your X configuration
<CaptainMorgan> I've been using Fedora as a server for my custom desktop for about 3-4 months and have never run into so many problems.. and just am not happy about the level of support the Fedora community offers.. convince me to use Ubuntu as a server...?
<jrib> Fer: that's a xgl "feature", google for:  shift backspace xgl disable
<holycow> steelb, played on what box?  you have a headless server.  you want it played ON THE SERVER?
<Fer> thanks fellas
<pok> I have this description of installing debdiff-s: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff?highlight=%28debdiff%29
<holycow> i thought you didn't want x forwarding, which would mean you aren't actually sitting on the server  you are on a client of some sort
<iMilad> hey every body. i started a FISH using the command "Free The Fish"  !! does anybody know how i can stop this thing? :D
<LordLimecat> holycow, stiel, i think you can do that with the VLC web interface
<holycow> in which  case your options are still the same
<deepbluegene> hi i have ubuntu 6.10 installed and nvidia card.can i install beryl/compiz on my box?
<ee99ee> okay so apparently nvidia only released RPM's of drivers for my server's RAID controller for RHEL and SuSe... anyway I can make these drivers work with ubuntu?
<posingaspopular> yea
<posingaspopular> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<posingaspopular> !compile | ee99ee
<ubotu> ee99ee: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Fer> question #2: any reason why my firefox is much slower in Ubuntu than in my XP?
<LordLimecat> you can actually do pretty much anything along those lines if you set the options right
<ee99ee> posingaspopular: they're in RPM, no source
<gyaresu> !ipv6 | Fer
<ubotu> Fer: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<holycow> Fer, no it should be the same speed.  try removing extensions to see which one is causing it
<holycow> ah this chan reached 1k plus users
<holycow> neat
<dieman>  btw
<ee99ee> I switched over to a command line during installation and I don't see rpm as part of the installation distribution
<holycow> when did this happen?
<Steil> holycow: i didn't want xforwarding, meaning i wanted an interface that would run over http or something of the sort
<c_ubuntu_novice> Hi. How can I give /home/c permission to rwx /var/www/ ? What is the full command?
<dieman> you can check your dst at http://dst.umn.edu/
<vox754> sethk, well, what do you know? I stopped it, and the /boot device can be unmounted. That is strange since it is a startup script, "/etc/init.d/klogd"
<dieman> if you want to make sure you're all patched up
<jimmygoon> anythoughts?  -  VLC yields this error message: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<holycow> Steil, well which part of my question didn't you understand?
<sethk> vox754, yes, definitely a bit odd.
<non2> gyaresu: do you have casually an idea to solve my prob ?
<ee99ee> posingaspopular: any other suggestions?
<sethk> c_ubuntu_novice, chmod a+w /var/....
<sethk> c_ubuntu_novice, probably you'll need sudo
<ephesius> does anyone know why everytime i restart my laptop vmware server wants me to rerun the vmware-config script
<holycow> Steil, if you want http based interface, AS I ALREADY TOLD YOU, install apache, then install a flash player.  there are billions on the net
<Steil> oh
<Fer> I'm running with 0 extensions
<holycow> if you want http  you need a webserver of SOME sort
<iMilad> so nobody knows how to stop "free the fish"
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, when I try to run an ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 desktop CD, my computer locks up at the splash screen and menu.  The 5.10 CDs load, though.
<gyaresu> non2: What was it again?
<holycow> lighthttp might be okay too
<c_ubuntu_novice> thanx
<|Jason8|> Is there a way I can install 6.06 or 6.10?
<deepbluegene> hi i have ubuntu 6.10 installed and nvidia card.can i install beryl/compiz on my box?
<holycow> otherwise setup a streaming server, which frankly is the same thing
<jimmygoon> holycow, he wants to be able to START the media playing on the server, not have it streamed to the client
<Steil> the media plays on the server, not the client
<iMilad> ephesius: have u installed vmware player before?
<Steil> the client just controls the server
<holycow> Steil, if your going to dicker about http vs. some other protocol, i'm not sure i care to have thet discussion
<LordLimecat> deepbluegene: probably, but you'll A) want the drivers, and B) want to join #ubuntu-effects
<fleas_> fleas can I have my nick back now please.
<holycow> jimmygoon, and that makes sense how?
<gyaresu> Steil: holycow mpd has http plugins or use a screen session and ncmcp
<deepbluegene> LordLimecat:thanx
<LordLimecat> or i could help ya out briefly if you gimme a sec
<LordLimecat> :)
<non2> gyaresu: i cannot acess any of the terminals with strg+alt+f1.. ther is just a screen of mixed colours
<ephesius> no
<jimmygoon> holycow, you're being rude. thats what he wants. he wants something to control his server, "and that doesn't make sense how"?
<holycow> i'm being rude because you arent even reading what he's typing
<ephesius> iMilad: no, i thought that could have been a problem but i reinstalled last night and its still there
<deepbluegene> LordLimecat: sure
#ubuntu 2007-03-10
<LordLimecat> deepbluegene: (or anyone wondering about beryl) very good beryl walkthrough (requires SLIGHT terminal knowledge) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<jimmygoon> "the client just controls the server".... and you are recommending flash frontends to stream the media (unless I'm confused)
<iMilad> elhesius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323661
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, when I try to run an ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 desktop CD, my computer locks up at the splash screen and menu.  The 5.10 CDs load, though.
<|Jason8|> Is there a way I can install 6.06 or 6.10?
<LordLimecat> jimmygoon or whoevers askin about controlling the server
<Steil> thanks jimmygoon, mpd seems pretty straightforward
<vox754> sethk, Actually I created the /boot partition in the first place because I read it somewhere, when I was trying to use SUSE. But then I didn't know exactly what was the deal with it. Now that you brought it up, it seems right. Do you think it should matter if I stop that daemon?
<LordLimecat> VLC front end will allow anyone who uses the web interface to control playback on the actual server
<holycow> jimmygoon, put me on your ignore list, i'm not interested in speaking with you
<gyaresu> holycow: Steil It makes sense because the headless server is probably plugged into his stereo.
<jimmygoon> holycow, why are you being so obnoxious. I'm trying to help.
<sethk> vox754, it will prevent some error messages from being written to the log.  You should be able to start it again, after umounting /boot
<holycow> jimmygoon, your trying to help me for some reason, i'm not interested.  now go away.
<gyaresu> !etiquette | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<jimmygoon> no, I'm not. I'm helping Steil
<holycow> gyaresu, that goes for you too, put me on your ignore list
<LordLimecat> o.0
<LordLimecat> wow, dude, just chill
<Steil> man oh man, the irc channel is getting almost as bad as the forums
<LordLimecat> noones on the attack here
<sethk> children, children ...
<ephesius1> iMilad: idk if you said anything else but i got disconnected
<holycow> Steil, not at all, its just me
<holycow> :)
<iMilad> ephesius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323661
<holycow> Steil, glad you found something that fits your need
<gyaresu> holycow: How about you stop acting so agressive and try and be a little more relaxed. Some of these people are completely new.
<holycow> gyaresu, i told you, stop talking to me.  i have nothing to say to you
<LordLimecat> what was it that was the philosophy behind ubuntu again?
<deepbluegene> LordLimecat: thanx. now i will go through forums and try to follow the instructions  and come back later here to tel whether i succeeded or failed.thanx for ur help.
<Steil> /ignore is pretty useful
<holycow> exactly
<LordLimecat> :)
<sethk> LordLimecat, something about being friendly, I think.
<jimmygoon> then why don't you put him in your "ignore list" ...
<metal> quick question: I'm starting a new job that uses Ubuntu and I want to setup a li'l box to familiarize myself Ubuntu and Drupal. Would you assume they are running the 6.06 LTS release, or should I go with the 6.10.
<holycow> i welcome your ignore list
<holycow> lol
<ephesius1> iMilad: thanks ill try that
<LordLimecat> thought so
<LordLimecat> just wanted to make sure this wasnt #windows
<Pablo> my ubuntu install is wanting to do a dst upgrade... but I am already running 6.10
<Pablo> wtf
<gyaresu> Steil: Unless you're trying to monitor rude people hassling others...
<holycow> metal, either will work fine
<sethk> LordLimecat, don't say that word, it makes smoke come out of my computer
<b0ng0> Hi I was wondering if someone can help me, I installed a new login screen using KDM and now I cant get the original back :s
<holycow> gyaresu, i'm not hassing steil, i'm hassling you.  you refuse to put me on y our ignore list
<metal> holycow, thanks bro.
<orangefly> is there a setting in beryl that can mess up your sound....???....
<LordLimecat> sethk: windows has its place, IMO.....
<gyaresu> !etiquette | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<stonarmusic> anyone ever install the avasys drivers for an epson scanner?
<crimsun> orangefly: ...no
<gyaresu> holycow: Stop hassling anyone.
<holycow> metal, yeah no worries.  we use it, either one would get you familiar with it enough to get you in
<holycow> gyaresu, go away
<sethk> LordLimecat, yes, it does, I was just being funny. well, trying to be funny, anyway
<orangefly> or emerald
<LordLimecat> lol
<cafuego_> metal: Do they have a public site that I could check apache or php versions on? :-)
<gyaresu> ops? Someone please tell holycow to behave...
<Pablo> why is my 6.10 wanting to do a dist upgrade to 6.10?
<LordLimecat> just want to make sure, there are some ppl who really are so elitist that they think windows is useless
<posingaspopular> ee99ee: i forget what i suggested brb food
<LordLimecat> competition is good
<c_ubuntu_novice> i just can't figure out how to change permissions on files and folders.  Does anyone know of any helpful URLs that describes this?
<posingaspopular> oh wait
<posingaspopular> ummm
<gyaresu> non2: You still got the res problem?
<orangefly> crimsun, or emerald
<posingaspopular> you have to compile them from source
<crimsun> gyaresu: / holycow: can you two take your spat to query, please?
<LordLimecat> as long as it will make creative and logitech eventually support ubuntu >:(
<posingaspopular> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<holycow> *sigh* funny, leave me alone due.  i didn't talk to you i am not interested in talking to you
<sethk> LordLimecat, not me, I use whatever makes my life easier.
<posingaspopular> brb
<LordLimecat> me too :D
<metal> cafuego_, i'm not that naive =] 
<stonarmusic> im trying to compile the source tarball
<LordLimecat> holycow...not to but in......
<LordLimecat> but wouldnt it be easier if everyone moved on
<LordLimecat> and just...pretended it didnt happen?
<cafuego_> metal: No, I mean: you cna get apache/php info from the web server (if they have one) which would tell you which ubuntu version they use.
<holycow> i'm just asking someone to stop talking to me
<xoin> hi, if i installed the nvidia drivers my xserver crashes what to do?
<Rocito> how do i /  is there a way to install the following firefox plugins: -flash 8   - java runtime env. 5 (i installed the JRE .bin by sh <filename>.bin  but firefox doesnt recognise it)
<holycow> its not unreasonable
<yomm> lol the mplayer man is like an encyclopedia :)
<LordLimecat> i suppose thats true
<holycow> okay next question :)
<ee99ee> posingaspopular: but I don't have the source, I only have RPMs
<ee99ee> and not SRPMs
<LordLimecat> heres yer next question:
<crimsun> orangefly: no, not probable
<LordLimecat> i want to kill off an entire session
<LordLimecat> how?
<LordLimecat> (ie, tty7)
<non2> gyaresu: yes.. or have you postet something to solve it i havent seen?
<LordLimecat> i KNOW theres a way to do it
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: X, you mean? ctrl-alt-backpsace
<LordLimecat> lets say that doesnt work
<gyaresu> non2: Is it from the install cd that you can't get to the terminals?
<LordLimecat> and all i have is a terminal
<LordLimecat> i want the commandline way
<b0ng0> does anyone know how i can get my original login screen back?
<metal> holycow, i would assume there will be less updating packages so i'll go with the latest version.
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LordLimecat> cafuego: i mean in general, what if tty6 acts up
<LordLimecat> and i need to kill it
<LordLimecat> i dont just mean x
<holycow> metal, that won't matter.   you will need to know whatever package version is being used.  we use lts only and wont EVER consider any of the inbetween releases, other businesses my be more lax
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: ps x, find out the problematic app, kill it.
<non2> gyaresu: no.. i have installed it from an alternate cd to my py
<holycow> metal, variation in package features between releases is fairly minor tho, so you should be fine
<non2> pc
<LordLimecat> cafuego: that will only work on x o.0 again, what if its a terminal session that needs killing
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: Why would it only work on X?
<gyaresu> non2: So can you get to the login screen? And then to the desktop?
<LordLimecat> you said to ps x
<Rocito> bump.. anyone got a quick guide to installing java runtime environment and flash 8 ?
<LordLimecat> o.0
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: yes, and?
<LordLimecat> like, isnt there a way to find all processes in a certain tty and kill it
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: Open a console and see what 'ps x' does.
<non2> gyaresu: yes.. i'm logged in right now
<Tangee> is it possible to change to default startup screen of xgl (shoddy old x server startup, black/white screen with a black 'X' cursor)?
<metal> holycow, thanks for the advice.
<jimmygoon> cafuego, I don't know what it means but I've always done "ps ax"
<holycow> Rocito, there is no flash 8, there is flash 9.  i think flash 9 is already packaged and backported but you can just put the .so and .xpi files into /usr/shared/firefox/plugins
<holycow> metal, yeah no worries, have fun
<cafuego_> jimmygoon: Yeah, more info (including the terminal) that way.
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LordLimecat> cafuego: just did....to clarify......
<Maul555> my screensaver is restarting my x server, or freezing up the whole pc...  anyone know about this?
<LordLimecat>  3562 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<gyaresu> non2: So you're logged in at the desktop etc. but you can't change to the vt's without them being all fuzzy?
<holycow> Rocito, for java thats the info
<holycow> !flash
<LordLimecat> say i want to kill ALL procs tagged tty6
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<holycow> ah flash 9 info, there you go
<LordLimecat> with no keyboard shortcuts, ONLY terminal commands accessible from tty5
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: Normally uyou'd not need to kill getty, but just the application running on tty6 (usually your shell).
<Rocito> holycow, so i cant use synaptic to install the newest flash (9 then)?  ok thanks !
<non2> gyaresu: yes.. that is the problem
<xoin> hi, if i installed the nvidia drivers my xserver crashes what to do? it only gives me a error that the config file is not good
<LordLimecat> getty was an example
<holycow> flash9 yes, java, i think now that its gpl you can too but don't remember i don't use it much
<Maul555> my screensaver is restarting my x server, or freezing up the whole pc...  anyone know about this?
<jimmygoon> LordLimecat, you could probably chain ps x | grep tty7 | kill (something) ... I really don't know how to use pipes at all but maybe someone else does?
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: Are you just after a beautifully crafted bash/awk  oneliner?
<LordLimecat> wait, you mean if i kill the parent app, it will ALWAYS (100.0000%) kill ALL children on that terminal?
<LordLimecat> yes :)
<LordLimecat> i am
<LordLimecat> i thought there might be a way (ie, kill -someoption tty6)
<gyaresu> non2: I can only imagine it's a resolution or framebuffer problem, but the fix... You checked out the link to !fixres right?
<putterson> could somebody help me to set up my logitech mx revolution on my edgy laptop
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: Yes, killing the parent will kill the children UNLESS you have a blocked process, in which case you end up with a zombie.
<holycow> Maul555, chances are its your ogl screen savers ... try disabling all screen savers except maybe 1 that isn't ogl enabled and see if that changes the behaviour.  if thats what it is, your driver is crashing during one of the ogl ones and  you will need to remove them if you want randomized screen savers
<zero> hey, i just installed Kubuntu 6.06 on my computer and i cant start the GUI, can anyone help?
<Maul555> my screensaver is restarting my x server, or freezing up the whole pc...  anyone know about this?
<LordLimecat> and theres no way to terminate em all?
<Maul555> oh...
<gyaresu> !mouse | putterson
<ubotu> putterson: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sethk> LordLimecat, you can start the child app with nohup if you don't want it to terminate
<stonarmusic> I get this error when i run make:  ltdl.h: No such file or directory
<LordLimecat> and if you want such a process killed?
<LordLimecat> thats what im after
<metal> lol it shouldnt be hard to figure out which version, we are running one of the mirrors from this campus.
<LordLimecat> all of em, even zombies, frozen, paused, etc
<LordLimecat> all of em terminated
<foormea> hey all. could anyone tell me whether it is hal that is responsible for automounting usb thumbdrives to /media/usbdisk ?
<metal> thanks guys, take care.
<[0`0] > Hi, i running debian, how i can install KDE?
<non2> gyaresu: i just checked out the thing with the framebuffer.. there was nothing about fixres on the page
<vox754> sethk, Now that I view it this way. Ubuntu keeps a constant kernel log "/var/log/kern.log" along with the other auth.log, daemon.log, debug,messages, syslog, user.log, and Xorg.0.log
<LordLimecat> does the thing im looking for simply not exist?
<xtknight> LordLimecat, you can't kill zombies or defuncts
<whonicca> why do i have to do a dist-upgrade to update some packages?
<LordLimecat> i see
<holycow> you just let them die
<Maul555> holycow: ill try that, thanks
<holycow> the kernel will kill them
<jimmygoon> [0`0] , try #debian
<zero> hey, i just installed Kubuntu 6.06 on my computer and i cant start the GUI, can anyone help?
<LordLimecat> so really, killall X would do it
<holycow> Maul555, sure no worries
<xtknight> they are zombie or defunct since they're waiting on a handle.  kiling the parent process kills them.  see the 'pstree' command.  last resort before reboot is init 1/ init 5 to get rid of em
<gyaresu> non2: What's you gfx card?
<LordLimecat> or killall getty?
<LordLimecat> but that would kill ALL my terminals
<xtknight> LordLimecat, killall init, but init 1 is the proper version
<holycow> xtknight, good point *nod* what he said
<[0`0] > ups
<non2> gyaresu: an ati x800xt pcie, and i already installed the atxi drivers
<[0`0] > wrong :)
<tdn> What is the current recommended way of getting libdvdcss2?
<cafuego_> LordLimecat:  ps xa | awk '/([0-9] +) tty6/ {print $1}' | sudo xargs kill -9
<[0`0] > i running ubuntu ... how i can install KDE
<PriceChild> !dvd | tdn
<ubotu> tdn: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<holycow> !libdvdcss2
<CorpseFeeder> my printing has stopped working... All I get is "printer not connected". This just started within the last couple of days. What could the problem be? What other info do I need to give?
<[0`0] > ! KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<LordLimecat> i see
<jimmygoon> [0`0] , You can either install the kde environment or you can install the kubuntu-desktop package that effectively converts your install to a kubuntu install (ie: boot screen, gdm, etc are changed)
<LordLimecat> alright
<l3oddah> i'm using ubuntu 6.10 and i've installed it on a laptop and installled the gnome network manager, but it doesn't show my wireless card, the wireless card is working fine but just not showing up in that manager
<LordLimecat> that IS what i was lookin for
<LordLimecat> just hoped it was simpler than that
<LordLimecat> :(
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, is it a local printer? usb? if  you delete the printer, unplug the printer and replug it ... does it show up automagically when you try to add a pritner again in the first dialog?
<LordLimecat> thanks for the help tho
<xtknight> LordLimecat, unfortunately not
<LordLimecat> its been bugging me forever
<gyaresu> non2: Sorry, I don't know.
<cafuego_> making it too easy to kill things is never good ;-)
<StoneNote> l3oddah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LordLimecat> i SWEAR my linux teacher did it easier, years back
<odix> anyone have a geforce mx 420
<PriceChild> !anyone | odix
<ubotu> odix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: that said, you can script that oneliner into a shellscript and make it eat a tty as parameter.
* poningru kills cafuego 
<cafuego_> poningru: Yeah, it's not quite right, is it?
<LordLimecat> killall poningru
<poningru> zonoes
<LordLimecat> i get  the idea
<Bajsorvar> Hey. I need some help guys. What do I need to do to be able to increase my screen resolution to 1280x1024 with an ATI card?
<LordLimecat> its been a while, i can relearn awk and grep
<LordLimecat> theyre beautiful when they work
<holycow> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lesshaste> what's the command to find and install the latest security updates?
<non2> gyaresu: ok, but anyways thanks for the effort
<LordLimecat> do you realize that they run faster than native windows commands, even when running on windows using gnuwin?
<CorpseFeeder> holycow: it is a local USB printer (Canon Pixma iP3000), it uses the commercial Turboprint drivers. If I delete it and add it again it still says "not connected" if I try to print anything to it.
<holycow> Bajsorvar, basically you need the correct horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor model and make.  we don't have a gui for this yet
<jimmygoon> lesshaste, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gyaresu> non2: :( sorry.
<LordLimecat> its insane'
<blanky> hey in gnome do you guys know how to make it so that my firefox, when maximized, truely is maximized? right now it's in between bottom and top panels and it's really pissing me off
<alienseer23> i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to set up an infared remote control for Ubuntu?
<lesshaste> jimmygoon: won't that install all updates?
<odix> whos got tv out working with geforce mx 420
<omglazers> Hey; I was trying to get a small installation of windows xp for a backup onto the same drive as a linux installation. I know it was incorrect to do it linux,windows order but I had to. Windows place it's booter in the MBR. I placed my GRUB however for the windows and linux into a 50 mb partition at the front of the drive. If I dd out the mbr, will it resume normally with the GRUB? Also, what command should I use to avoid deleting the partition tables/ Isnt 
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, oh damn canon?  i can't help that and i don't use turboprint although i looked at it.
<alienseer23> or...how do I configure lirc, please?
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, might i nonhelpfully suggest the turboprint forums or something?  i don't know i'm sorry
<sethk> omglazers, dd would indeed replace the partition table
<jimmygoon> lesshaste, yes it will sorry, I didn't know you wanted security specifically, I don't know how to do that
<lesshaste> I meant just the security updates
<sethk> omglazers, best thing to do is write down the partition table, use dd, then use fdisk to restore the partition table
<lesshaste> jimmygoon: ok thanks
<lesshaste> anyone know?
<alienseer23> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<omglazers> sethk: I thought you can use dd to only get rid of the begining non-partition table areas
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, i don't buy canon for that very reason, hp is well supported and Brother is actually AMAZING for printers ... they even have debian installers for their drivers ... but yeah thats a non answer
<sethk> omglazers, no, because the minimum you can write is 512, and that includes the partition table
<cafuego_> LordLimecat:  ps xa | awk '/([ ] *)([0-9] +) tty6/ {print $1}' | sudo xargs kill -9
<Hydr0p0nX> how big of a deal is it to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<Fer> Hey guys, another question:  Why can't i write TO my external HD but i can READ From?
<Fer> how can i make it so i can do both?
<jimmygoon> Fer, what FS?
<holycow> Hydr0p0nX, right now i STRONGLY urge you to not try that.  do a clean install
<posingaspopular> permissions
<PriceChild> Fer, what FS?
<PriceChild> Fer, ntfs?
<cafuego_> awk '/^([ ] *)([0-9] +) tty6/ {print $1}'    even - need to start match from that of line :-)
<gyaresu> !upgrade | Hydr0p0nX:
<ubotu> Hydr0p0nX:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<holycow> Hydr0p0nX, the upgrade path, unlike debian, has not been thoroughly tested.  there is a project under way to fix this for the next set of releases
<Fer> FS?
<jimmygoon> !filesystem
<Fer> hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !filesystems
<LordLimecat> !ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Fer, ntfs or fat32?
<jimmygoon> :( lame
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<holycow> if you do upgrade, make sure you have your stuff backed up, ther eis a very large likelyhood that your system will end up in a borked state
<cafuego_> I suppose I should make it 1-5 digits, too
<Hydr0p0nX> fair enough, i haven't installed yet and since I had it here thought i'd install then just update
<CorpseFeeder> holycow: yes, but for now I'm stuck with it :( , and untill just recently, the turboprint drivers were functioning great...
<Fer> i believe it's on NTFS
<cafuego_> we'll leave that as an excercise for the reade
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, i have only heard great stuff about turbo print.  your using their gui dealie for this?
<computrius> im trying to get a prism 2.5 based card to work (dwl 520) and ive read that I need hostap
<lesshaste> what's the command to find and install the latest security updates?
<vox754> cafuego, how do you check for a real number like that ^[0-9] +(\.)?([0.9] *)?
<computrius> I can only find references to it for 2.4.x
<CorpseFeeder> holycow: yes.
<blanky> hey in gnome do you guys know how to make it so that my firefox, when maximized, truely is maximized? right now it's in between bottom and top panels and it's really pissing me off
<computrius> is it included in the 2.6 kernel?
<LordLimecat> o.0 theres nothing that explains filesystem thru ubotu o.0
<LordLimecat> is the bot a wiki?
<holycow> speaking of upgrades, that reminds me, i'll haveto volunteer to test the upgrade path between lts releases ... currently this is a huge issue for companies
<LordLimecat> ...so to speak?
<gyaresu> !language | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !bot > LordLimecat
<blanky> gyaresu: could you help out
<cafuego_> vox754: eh?
<holycow> CorpseFeeder, :/  i would say that fairly well falls into their support forums ... fairly esoteric setup thats hard to help out with here
<LordLimecat> blanky: f11
<gyaresu> blanky: I'm not sure I understand what firefox is doing and I use fluxbox...
<blanky> gyaresu: is what LordLimecat said to do okay?
<vox754> cafuego_, sorry then...
<blanky> oh LordLimecat, thanks
<maxfeeNull> any one installd oracle on ubuntu
<LordLimecat> blanky: its a standard firefox (and i believe IE, and opera) shortcut for linux and windows
<jrib> blanky: you are pressing f11 to maximize?
<maxfeeNull> or vm ware
<Fer> and for some reason the iPv6 to ip4 is not working :(
<Fer> and i don't want to swap to swiftfox :(
<blanky> jrib, LordLimecat: No, I just mean, window maximize (Resize), in windows it takes up the whole screen, but in GNOME it's like, squished by the top and bottom gnome bars
<LordLimecat> maxfeeNull: ive installed vmware and gotten mandriva running on it
<LordLimecat> fer: swiftfox is nice
<blanky> jrib, LordLimecat: did that make any sense? :(
<jrib> blanky: yes, why not press f11?
<Fer> but i like foxmarks sync'in my bookmarks
<maxfeeNull> good
<LordLimecat> blanky: yes, but when i press f11, NOTHING is visible except firefox
<LordLimecat> lemme double check
<blanky> jrib: becuase it's not what I meant, I don't like browsing like that
<blanky> LordLimecat and jrib: Yeah I know what F11 does, thanks for the suggestion, but it's not what I meant
<blanky> LordLimecat and jrib I'll look for screenshots to show you guys
<LordLimecat> alright
<kbrooks> gu ubuntu dudes!
<GatoLoko> hi
<kbrooks> hi*
<maxfeeNull> i stucked with it and vmware workstation dosent run and switched to rhel and ill kill my pc soon?
<LordLimecat> hey :D welcome new ubuntu person!
<LordLimecat> \
<GatoLoko> is there a way to tell apport to add the new info to an existing bugreport?
<LordLimecat> maxfeeNull: im not sure what you mean
<LordLimecat> you put RHEL on vmware and what happened
<Aruin> Could some 1 help me i have the nvidia driver on cd how do i install it ?
<greff> Is there a way to create standard looking init scripts?
<StoneNote> it tore a hole in the fabric of space time
<LordLimecat> Aruin: is it the cd that came with your card?
<maxfeeNull> R u installed vmware work station in non enterprise system?
<LordLimecat> StoneNote: RHEL does that
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Aruin (I doubt the cd contains the linux driver)
<ubotu> Aruin (I doubt the cd contains the linux driver): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aruin> no its a cd that came with Linux Format
<Fer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PriceChild> Aruin, ok what form is it in?
<StoneNote> LordLimecat, that's been my experience
<PriceChild> Aruin, is it like a .run file?
<computrius> agg
<Aruin> .run
<LordLimecat> maxfeeNull: im using vmware viewer
<maxfeeNull> if u r sure ill formate my disk right now and back to ubuntu
<computrius> no matter what I do I cant get a wireless device working
<computrius> for some reason if I modprobe ndiswrapper usbcore claims it
<computrius> and no wlan0 device is made
<PriceChild> Aruin, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy Use Method 2.
<Aruin> thank you
<posingaspopular> computrius: what didyou try
<computrius> hostap doesnt give errors, but it doesnt make a wlan0 interface
<kbrooks> computrius, blacklist on usbcore, but only if you dont use usb
<LordLimecat> maxfeeNull: im not an expert, ask someone else before formatting
<maxfeeNull> viewer!! i need to install windows in a virtual machine to test some progs
<computrius> I have a usb keyboard and mouse
<computrius> cant
<LordLimecat> maxfeeNull: you can get the viewer to do installs
<maxfeeNull> dont worry i have formated it 5 tims right now
<maxfeeNull> and dont maneged to install  software i need
<josh415> Has anyone had luck binding edgy to Active Directory?  the docs online don't quite work for me.
<vox754> computrius, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<LordLimecat> josh415: ...in what way do you mean?  ubuntu can actually pull userlists from AD?
<josh415> LordLimecat: yes
<LordLimecat> josh415: this is awesome news
<josh415> LordLimecat: via LDAP & Kerberos.
<Zambezi> I need hardware information about hdg in the terminal. lshw|grep hdg doesn't give my that much information. There's another command, but I forgot about. Anyone remember?
<iamsam9895> !fgl
<iamsam9895> Whoops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computrius> do I need to download firmware to use hostap drivers?
<computrius> if so where do I get it
<gyaresu> Zambezi: 'lshw | less' then /hdg
<Hydr0p0nX> Zambezi, lshw |less :)
<greff> It seems as thought everything in /etc/init.d/ is somewhat standard. I want to be able to create something that looks about the same. Catch my drift?
<zapradon> I've got kind of an amusing one here...
<gyaresu> greff: No.
<kbrooks> HOW EXACTLY DO I patch up my ubuntu for the dst change?????????????????????????
<Zambezi> gyaresu, Hydr0p0nX But I got to see the size of the harddrive before I format it.
<gyaresu> greff: You want to create an init script?
<cornell> I just did an update (from the little icon on the task bar), it spoke of locales and tzconfig.  Is this related to the DST shift?  And is my ubuntu machine taken care of?
<PriceChild> kbrooks, you shouldn't need to
<jimmygoon> kbrooks: download updates
<PriceChild> cornell, probably
<Zambezi> kbrooks, Use lowercase please.
<szkud> are resolution problems pretty common after installs? Im not sure what I've got to do to get up to 1680 but it's driving me nuts loking at it stretched
<jimmygoon> kbrooks: don't break your caps lock button ;)
<holycow> !resolution
<greff> gyaresu: Are you sure?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gyaresu> Zambezi: 'fdisk -l'
<PriceChild> kbrooks, there's a post on planet.ubuntu.com that explains how to check.
<cornell> Thanks PriceChild
<PriceChild> cornell, jsut ensure your system is updated :)
<gyaresu> greff: Do you want to create an init script? Is what I meant?
<holycow> szarak, yes they are, the installer doesn't seem to check monitor models and makes at install and setup proper refresh rates for various monitors
<PriceChild> cornell, and as i mentioned to kb, there's a post on planet.ubuntu.com explaining how to check
<szkud> holycow: that's pretty common :D
<Zambezi> gyaresu, Nothing. It's completely fresh. It doesn't have any filesystem at all.
<holycow> szarak, as well lots of widescreen monitors out there, intel chipsets need the 915resolution fix to access the widescreen resolutions
<greff> gyaresu: Yes, but in a way that makes it look seamlessly integrated into Ubuntu.
<LordLimecat> Anyone know how to get the Logitech laser mice (g5, G7) back buttons working?
<LordLimecat> also, having backspace go back a page in firefox would be nice :(
<mdesouky> hi all
<gyaresu> Zambezi: But you should have a line at the top of the device like "Disk /dev/sda: 300.0 GB, 300069052416 bytes"
<holycow> szarak, and if its anything other than 1280x800 you need to pass a specific argument via 915resolution to get it to something like 1620x1024 or whatever it is
<PriceChild> LordLimecat, type "about:config" int he nav bar and press enter
<holycow> szarak, *nod* yeah thats the general idea tho
<PriceChild> LordLimecat, search for "backspace" then set the back button to 1 instead of 0
<gyaresu> greff: What are you actually trying to acheive?
<LordLimecat> ah!
<Zambezi> gyaresu, hdparm did it. It's the right harddrive.
<mdesouky> would somebody be kind enough to help a first time Linux user
<LordLimecat> and the mice? i found a howto, but it was for earlier mice, and it said "you will need to change things for g5", and did not elaborate
<holycow> mdesouky, everyones pretty nice and the water is warm
<greff> gyaresu: I want to have an init script that starts a process upon execution of /etc/init.d/myscript start and which stops the given process upon execution of /etc/init.d/myscript stop
<holycow> and not because everyone peed in it
<holycow> >_<
<kbrooks>  o goodie, my system is all up to date
<holycow> lol
<holycow> mdesouky, just ask :)
<jrib> LordLimecat: I wrote a guide for the mx1000 on the wiki, it should be very similar
<mdesouky> thanks
<LordLimecat> it may be yours,
<princemackenzie> ask away mdesouky
<LordLimecat> there was no mention of what "changes may be necessary" meant'
<adrian_> Hello!
<mdesouky> I have an NForce2 asus board with ubuntu Edgy on it
<princemackenzie> cheers
<LordLimecat> i think my question was basically, how do i find what the hex code for the side button is
<mdesouky> I can not get sound from SPDIF for the life of me
<computrius> is there some central location I can get firmware for different wireless cards>?
<adrian_> any1 know where in systemsettings I can change the splashscreen?
<nrdb> with ubuntu 6.06 my video card/monitor work no trouble, with 6.10 I allways get a 'out of sync' message from the monitor, This happens if I use the LiveCD, upgrade 6.06 or use the alternate install CD :(
<jrib> LordLimecat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse  what do you mean by hex code?
<princemackenzie> onboard spdif, mdesouky?
<mdesouky> yes
<greff> gyaresu: Hello?
<gyaresu> greff: At boot?
<AsusM2N-MX> whats the solution for undetected ethernet card on nforce 430/6100 chipset?
<alecjw> computrius, i dont htink so. what firmware do you need?
<SlickRich> hey guys I've just put in the ubuntu CD in for the first time, I haven't installed it yet but I'm having a go with it
<mdesouky> all the search i did pointed to tweak the mixer but no luck
<SlickRich> how do I access my windows files?
<holycow> nrdb, refresh rates are just out of the range of your monitor ... the defaults aren't always supported.  you can change those in your xorg.conf filie from a terminal and restart gd to get back into your live cd
<princemackenzie> AsusM2N-MX, try "modprode forcedeth" or "modprobe marvell"
<computrius> I need firmware for dwl-520 rev e
<jrib> LordLimecat: you can figure out the button numbers using 'xev'
<computrius> its prism 2.5 chipset
<AsusM2N-MX> ok princemackenzie
<MFen> are there problems know with i/o in feisty being *extremely* slow?
<K3nto> !partion
<jrib> MFen: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MFen> jrib: ty
<LordLimecat> jrib: it was a different guide
<alecjw> MFen, ask about feisty in #ubuntu+1
<nrdb> holycow: I trid that by setting the range in the monitor section, and by using a modeline generated by gtf.
<LordLimecat> and btw, ive been trying to remember xev, thanks
<greff> gyaresu: It could be started at boot. But that's not the goal here. The goal is to write an init script based off some sort of template that some Ubuntu program might create. If you look through all of /etc/init.d/ you will notice a lot of similiarities between the files. I want my init script to have the same look and feel. Hence the desire to know if there is a program that provides such templates already.
<SlickRich> how do you view your windows files from ubuntu?
<alecjw> MFen, oh sorry. jrib's already lod you...
<holycow> nrdb, wrong way.  google your monitor modeland make
<LordLimecat> your guide looks perfect
<holycow> >_> i know i know  :)
<jrib> LordLimecat: all you have to do is setup evdev and then use xbindkeys (or something similar) to bind the keys accordingly
<gyaresu> greff: You call init scripts for the runlevel. If you want a command/script called at boot then you can add a line to /etc/rc.local
<K3nto> LordLimecat: what up dude
<LordLimecat> yo :D
<LordLimecat> get it working?
<MFen> alecjw: no worries
<PriceChild> SlickRich, ntfs or fat32 drive?
<SlickRich> ntfs
<greff> gyaresu: You don't get it. I want to *write* the init script, not call on one. I'll decide when I call on them later.
<gyaresu> greff: If you want it manually called then write a script that starts a service and dump it in /usr/local/bin or if you want it time based write a cron job that runs the /usr/local/bin script...
<PriceChild> !ntfs | SlickRich
<K3nto> LordLimecat: nah, i gave up on WoW
<ubotu> SlickRich: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LordLimecat> theres a ton of pros on tonight, maybe one can help :D
<LordLimecat> dont give up on wow :(
<mdesouky> any idea?
<SlickRich> Cheers, I'll have a look at it
<LordLimecat> the journeys as important as the destination
<greff> gyaresu: The init script must have a similar template to what the other init scripts have just so it looks nice and makes sure that the code is not prone to bugs as it is based off the same template as everything else.
<cornell> Ah... PriceChild, thank you much
<computrius> anyone know where I can get dwl 520 e firmware?
<cornell> Now to figure out if my knoppmyth is ready ;-)
<greff> gyaresu: Again, I'm not asking something as trivial as how do I call an init script or how do I install an init script.
<gyaresu> greff: So you know how to read/write scripts... What's the question?
<K3nto> LordLimecat: yeah, i moved on to putting linux on my ipod until i get my steam back for wow
<Jimmey> How can I mount a fat32 hdd in it's designated /media/hdb location so that it turns up on my desktop, and that I can write to it?
<LordLimecat> alright :(
<jrib> !vfat | Jimmey
<ubotu> Jimmey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<cornell> TTFN... Thanks a bunch
<bito> anyonw play age of empires 2? pvt me
<alecjw> Jimmey, mount it with umask=0000
<greff> grayscale: Like I've said, I want to know if there's a template from which the init scripts can be written. Is there a program that generates the init script base for you? (As in the start_process() or whatever functions)
<greff> s/grayscale/gyaresu/
<LordLimecat> lol
<alecjw> !offtopic | bito
<ubotu> bito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SlickRich> I've been trying to download the diskmounter script but I'm getting the error "Resolving siegie.sin.khk.be... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution."
<AsusM2N-MX> brb, gonna try something
<gyaresu> greff: I don't know. I imagine that it's written by the package creator. You really want to know about creating pages (it seems to me).
<greff> gyaresu: .......................
<Fer> ok, so my external HD is in NTFS, and it's a /dec/sda1
<alecjw> SlickRich, i get the same problem. i think the server must be down
<SpaceBass> anyone know a commandline bit torrent app that can do rss?
<Fer> err, dev/sda1
<Fer> how do i make it read/writeable ??
<Jimmey> jrib, I tried, it's not working - It says it's mounted with "type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0001,dmask=0000)"
<opla> puis etre assist par quelqu'un pour intaller mon premier file tar.gz sur ubuntu?
<Jimmey> !fe
<gyaresu> greff: s/pages/packages/
<Jimmey> !fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<opla> sorry
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> Jimmey: what does  ls -ld /media/hdb  return?
<alecjw> Jimmey, thats fmask and dmask. you need to use the umask=0000 option
<greff> gyaresu: I don't think you get it still. I think I've made it pretty clear that I want something that generates a template for writing init scripts. Since all the other init scripts that Ubuntu ships with seem to have a very similar look and feel, I'm betting there is such a program. The question is plain and simple: do you know of a program that generates a template init script that seamlessly integrates in Ubuntu?
<not_a_k> any idea why klogd would suck up all my cpu usage?
<umarmung> greff: /etc/init.d/skeleton I guess you are looking for that
<K3nto> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jimmey> jrib, drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 /media/hdb
<greff> umarmung: Thank you! I will check that out.
<Jimmey> alecjw, alright
<jrib> alecjw: fmask and dmask should work too
<K3nto> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<holycow> greff, actually there isno such program
<jrib> Jimmey: what does this return:  touch /media/hdb/iamworking
<K3nto> sweet
<abo> hi, ubuntu update is requesting a distribution update, what does that mean?
<Jimmey> jrib, nothing
<compengi> how can i restore shift+delete items?
<greff> holycow: That's fine, I just want something that provides a template at least.
<abo> is there a new ubuntu version?
<profx> whats a good choice to install linux on, for file systems ?
<holycow> greff, no such thing.
<jrib> Jimmey: does /media/hdb/iamworking  now exist?
<alecjw> abo, are you usign feisty?
<profx> ext2?
<greff> holycow: The conversation just got to the point where I couldn't really phrase it any other way.
<Dreamax> no
<LordLimecat> compengi: i may be wrong
<greff> holycow: .... that's what /etc/init.d/skeleton is
<Jimmey> jrib, eah
<alecjw> profx, ext3
<Jimmey> *yeah
<abo> alecjw, no edgy eft
<jrib> Jimmey: then you have write permissions
<Jimmey> jrib, I see
<alecjw> abo, and 3rd party repos?
<LordLimecat> compengi: but from my reasearch, you really cant recover stuff gone from recycle bin in ext3
<jrib> Jimmey: maybe reload nautilus?
<abo> alecjw, maybe... probably yes
<gyaresu> greff: I'm sorry. Now we both have learnt something :) /etc/init.d/skeleton
<compengi> oh
<compengi> damn
<Jimmey> jrib, well, I browsed to /media/hdb, and I can't create files/folders there
<abo> alecjw, how can I tell for sure?
<alecjw> abo, are you sure those 3rd party repos are for edgy?
<whonicca> is beryl compiz?
<greff> gyaresu: For future reference, what question should I have asked to make that perfectly clear what I wanted?
<kbrooks> LordLimecat, that's true. ext3 is a journaled filesystem, and ... hang on
<Fer> ok, so my external HD is in NTFS, and it's a /dev/sda1
<alecjw> abo, system>admin>software sources and go to the 3rd party repos tab
<jrib> Jimmey: restart nautilus, it's dumb some(most?)times
<whonicca> or is compiz a whole different thing
<Fer> how do i make it read/writeable ??
<Jimmey> jrib, how?
<kbrooks> whonicca, different
<greff> gyaresu: I wandered off on programs, but initially I was asking for 'something' that would provide a template for init scripts.
<gyaresu> greff: "Is there a template for init.d scripts?"
<jrib> Jimmey: does closing the window and opening a new one work?
<abo> alecjw, I haven't added repos since very long time (more than a month) ...
<rnanaimo> /leave
<gyaresu> greff: Something like this: " greff> gyaresu: The init script must have a similar template to what the other init scripts have just so it looks nice and makes sure that the code is not prone to bugs as it is based off the
<gyaresu>                same template as everything else.
<Jimmey> jrib, ahh, yes. Thanks
<Jivers> hey, i created a new group for svn users, then i added myself to that group, and it took me out of the admin group and all other groups, and only put me in that group and now i can't admin anything
<gyaresu> greff: ;)
<juan_> hola
<kbrooks> Jivers, um, commands please.
<Jivers> commands i used?
<alecjw> !es | juan_
<ubotu> juan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<greff> Hehe, okay, I thought I just wasn't communicating properly again. SYN+ACK+FIN ;)
<abo> alecjw, there are quite a few 3rd parties checked... all are for edgy, except some for dapper...
<StoneNote> command: get me a cheeseburger
<jrib> Jimmey: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then add youself back to the groups.  Use 'adduser' to add groups
<jrib> (to your user)
<GionnyBoss> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a pendrive, but I can't. Can anybody help me, please? I get 'Missing operative system' when I try to boot the pendrive
<LordLimecat> !botsnack | StoneNote
<ubotu> StoneNote: Yum!
<StoneNote> danke
<Fer> oh wait, if my HD is in NTFS, i CAN NOT write to it just read? :(
<alecjw> abo, disable the dapper ones. they're proably wants causing the problem. see if there are edgy version sf them to replace them. itsa always a bad idea to use repos on the wrong version of ubuntu
<jrib> !ntfs-3g | Fer
<ubotu> Fer: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Linux_Junkie> anyone know if turning a whole drive into ext2 without any partitions is dangerous ?
<gravemind> hey I want to move stuff with mv but I don't want to overwrite things of the same name, is this the default behavior of mv? I don't really understand the manual
<PriceChild> Linux_Junkie, well it has to have one partition for the ext2?
<abo> alecjw, ok .. I'll remove the dapper ones, how can I find the edgy replacement?
<LordLimecat> gravemind: ill find out for you, one second
<jrib> gravemind: yes, that is default.  Checkout the -i switch maybe
<LordLimecat> nvm
<gravemind> LordLimecat, jrib, thanks
<kbrooks> jrib, may i ask for a correction?
<alecjw> Linux_Junkie, of course, if you wipe youre entire hard drive, you'll lose all of your data, but it wont do any physical dmaage. and i recommend using ext3 rather htan ext2
<Linux_Junkie> PriceChild: well when i type the command it just  outputs "/dev/hdb is entire device, not just one partition!
<Linux_Junkie> Proceed anyway? (y,n) n
<Linux_Junkie> "
<jrib> kbrooks: ok
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g is incorrect
<kbrooks> jrib, at the time it was beta software
<PriceChild> Linux_Junkie, you "need" to do it to a partition. And you will lose all data ;)
<alecjw> abo, go back to where you found them and see if htere are edgyo nes. also, try modifying htem and changin the distrobutuon to edgy
<Linux_Junkie> alecjw: i am just trying to get to the bottom of why i lost 9 gigs of spaec.
<jrib> kbrooks: oh for the factoid.  Best discussed with the folks at #ubuntu-ops
<soleblaze> how do you remove a package, including everything (such as files in etc)
<Jimmey> jrib, why?
<kbrooks> Jimmey, why what?
<jrib> Jimmey: why what?
<PriceChild> soleblaze, sudo apt-get remove package
<Jimmey> jrib: ..."reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu"...
<jrib> soleblaze: sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE
<soleblaze> PriceChild: that leaves behind files
<alecjw> Linux_Junkie, my 200gb hard drive shrunk to 9gb once... i found out after w hile that it was becuase it melted. are you sure its still in the corrent state of matter?
<alecjw> *correct
<soleblaze> jrib: thanks
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g is incorrect because ntfs-3g is not beta anymore. (check the ntfs-3g site)
<jrib> Jimmey: because you won't be able to add yourself to the admin group otherwise
<not_a_k> my cpu usage is completely out of control
<putterson> i would like to enable the thumb wheel on my logitech mx revolution mouse
<putterson> xev will not detect any events from it
<Jimmey> jrib, do I need to?
<Linux_Junkie> alecjw: well it's a 120 seagate and when i partition it fdisk and cfdisk points to say it has 120 but after making the whole disk 1 big partition df -h reads only 111
<alecjw> Linux_Junkie, some of it will be taken up by fielsystem
<Jivers> my user account is no longer in the admin group
<Jivers> how can i get root
<jrib> Jimmey: if you want to use sudo, yes
<Jimmey> jrib, why will that have changed?
<Linux_Junkie> alecjw: 9 gigs seems to be a tad much for a while filesystem.
<dimeotane> Does anyone know exactly what the /etc directory stands for?  I can't find anything for sure...  I know it's pronounced EHT-SEE... but at best someone said it stands for Everything Thats Configurable
<LordLimecat> dimeotane: i belive it stands for et cetera
<SlickRich> WOO! my windows partitions are working now
<Jivers> i'm in a pinch
<Jivers> i can't do anything anymore
<SlickRich> I'm liking ubuntu
<blanky> okay, good
<alecjw> Linux_Junkie, its not :) the ext2/3 FSes are quite big
<Huffalump> I've been using Edgy for many months and just very recently I've started to have problems where I get no sound AFTER I log in.  For example, on boot up, I hear the little drum beat when it asks me to login.  But after that, nothing.  This just started ...yesterday, I think.  But I rebooted yesterday and everything was fine.  Today, no matter how many reboots, no sound after login.
<not_a_k> i'm disliking ubuntu :(
<Linux_Junkie> alecjw thanks for your input
<dimeotane> LordLimecat: i used to assume that as well, but reading around the net, ppl seem to call it ET-see
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: have you checked the volume by opening that little volume applet?
<Jimmey> jrib, and can't I do that without logging into recovery mode?
<derrik> can anyone break down the main differences between ubuntu and debian?
<Huffalump> Near the date/time?  Yes, it show master volume maximum, LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> dimeotane: its possible "everything thats configurable" is a backronym
<compengi> gnomefreak, hi
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: open it, and make sure nothings muteed
<dimeotane> calling it et cetera makes it sound like " all that other junk that doesn't fit elsewhere"  but it's actually all configuration stuff
<GionnyBoss> I can't make a usb pendrive bootable. I tryed with syslinux -fs /dev/sdb1 but it doesn't work
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok, this is kinda weird, but I can manually mount my NTFS partition, but Ubuntu recognizes it as swap
<Huffalump> Line In, Microphone, LordLimecat
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And it won't boot
<jrib> Jimmey: only if you have some other way of getting super user privileges (another user who can sudo or access to the root account)
<LordLimecat> dimeotane:  or it means "dns, server, and etc settings"
<jimmygoon> not_a_k, any reason in particular?
<LordLimecat> dimeotane: thats how i look at it o.0
<dimeotane> LordLimecat: hah 'backronym'   I like it!
<LordLimecat> lol
<Jimmey> jrib, I'm in a root console now
<Aruin> can some 1 help iv installed my new nvida driver, it speeds up my 3d graphics (i tested with a screen saver) when i exit the screen saver all my colours seem to have gone strange can some 1 help ??? how do i roll back my driver?
<jrib> Jimmey: k, then   adduser USERNAME admin
<not_a_k> jimmygoon
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: any luck?
<greff> dimeotane: There was a Slashdot article on this which linked to the original way that UNIX and BSD referred to /etc and calling it anything other than the three letter acronym that it is, is merely changing the original meaning.
<CorpseFeeder> dimeotane: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, microphone and Line In are muted.  That's it.  No sound.
<Jimmey> jrib, it says I'm already a member - So is that cool?
<compengi> LjL, hi
<jrib> Jimmey: yeah, but I thought you were removed?
<joe4444> should my 80gb hdd be partitioned so that the boot partition is relatively small?  the live cd partitioned it to use nearly the entire disk with just a few gb at the end for linux-swap
<not_a_k> jimmygoon, whoops enter key bigger than I'm used to. my dislike stems from my out of control cpu usage at the moment. i have a pretty fresh/stock install of ubuntu right now
<Jivers> my user account is no longer in the admin group!!! how can i fix this!
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: dunno how much help i can be then :(
<Jivers> help
<Jimmey> jrib, naw, I think you confused me with someone else...?
<LordLimecat> just wanted to make sure it wasnt something as simple as that, thats happened to me
<IndyGunFreak> oops, didn't realize i was already on
<abo> what is the command to update the index after changing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, well thanks for covering the groundwork :)  Let's see if anyone can help me figure out why the sound works when I boot up, but not after I login.
<Jimmey> abo, sudo apt-get update
<abo> Jimmey, cheers
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: im mostly here to lurk and see what i can learn, but if someone has somethin simple, i figure i can help em out so that the pros can handle more people
<dimeotane> I'm using simple backup to protect my system:  other than /home /var and /etc  what else is irreplacable and should be backed up?
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, if I login as another user, the sound works.
<Huffalump> The sounds works up to the login.
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: i may have an idea o.0'
<Aruin>  can some 1 help iv installed my new nvida driver, it speeds up my 3d graphics (i tested with a screen saver) when i exit the screen saver all my colours seem to have gone strange can some 1 help ??? how do i roll back my driver?
<Jivers> is xchat installed by default with ubuntu?
<Huffalump> If I login as me (my main user), there's no sound.
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: give me a minute
<joe4444> Jivers, it was for me
<whonicca> is ubuntu still giving free irc classes?
<Jivers> where is it located
<Marupa> Dual booting question...
<joe4444> Jivers, applications > internet
<Marupa> If you already have ubuntu installed, is it possible to dual boot?
<gravemind> will this command overwrite anything?
<gravemind> sudo mv /home /media/futurehome1/futurehome/home
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, with respect to clearing out the low-level stuff... that's great :)  I do the same on other channels.
<Jivers> nope
<joe4444> Jivers, you may have to check system > preferences > menu layout
<Jivers> then what
<kbrooks> um, is there a gnome friendly version of dialog?
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: irc ftw
<joe4444> Jivers, it's easy from there, just check it out
<dimeotane> gravemind: it depents what you already have at that location... is it an empty folder?
<pestilence> what is it that calls hdparm these days?  /etc/init.d/hdparm got removed by the upgrade to edgy
<Jivers> lts version?
<joe4444> Jivers, if it's not there then try Applications > Add/Remove
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: i assume you know the basics of linux o.0
<gravemind> dimeotane: not empty: it's basically a copy of /home with parts missing
<Jivers> i think its because i'm not in the admin group i can't get that anymore
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: but my hunch is to check the hidden folders in the home directory for any config that may be user specific
<Jivers> how can i get my user back into the admin grou
<Jivers> p
<Jivers> i cant do crap nymore
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: that, or your startup list
<dimeotane> LordLimecat:  what exactly are the "basics"  I find its completely limitless  :/
<LordLimecat> lol
<joe4444> Jivers, i'm not sure about that but i don't think preferences requires root privilege
<LordLimecat> dimeotane: basics means you can use the command ls without passing out
<joe4444> add/remove will tho
<Jivers> yeah
<Jivers> but i need to fix this admin group problem
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, I'm a n00b at linux but not computers.  I have no hidden folders or config in my home directory
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, where is my start up list?
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: press ctrl h
<Jivers> i tried to make a new group and add myself to it and now i'm not in the admin group or any other group except my new one
<Jivers> ubuntu has a huge bug in this regard
* bruenig chuckles at Huffalump 
<PriceChild> Huffalump, files/dirs starting with "." are hidden.
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, I now have billions of hidden folders ;)
<kbrooks> pestilence, unnecessary
<Marupa> Jivers:  I don't think that's a bug.
<jrib> Jivers: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then add youself back to the groups.  Use 'adduser' to add your user to the groups
<joe4444> Jivers, you could start in recovery mode, which will give you root access... then usermod
<kbrooks> pestilence, dma is enabled  somehow
<joe4444> Jivers, no, you probably changed your default group instead of /adding/ yourself to another group...
<gravemind> dimeotane: so will that overwrite what's already in the folder?
<jrib> Jivers: that's default behavior for usermod, it's explained in the man page.  The "ubuntu way" would be to use  system > administration > users and groups
<Jivers> where's the grub menu
<alecjw> Huffalump, in linux, files or fodlers with a dot at the beginnign of their name are hidden
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: from what ive seen, the home directory is also home to configs in the same way as hkey_current_user in windows
<kbrooks> Jivers, the canonical command: gpasswd
<pestilence> kbrooks: ok, that's fine, but how do i set the spindown timeout?
<Huffalump> Lord, I have all kinds of stuff.  Gaim, Mozilla, Gnome, GnuCash, and on and on
<alecjw> Jivers, keep pressing esc aty bootup
<alecjw> *at
<Huffalump> However, I don't see anything that looks like it would have to do with the sound card
<kbrooks> pestilence, no clue
<pestilence> kbrooks: that's all i'm interested in doing...having my hard drives spin down after a while
<jrib> Jivers: though you didn't say how you added yourself to the new group... did you use usermod or soemthing else?
<GionnyBoss> I really need to install Ubuntu Edgy from a Pendrive, I followed the tutorial on this page ( http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/ ) but it doesn't work for me. Can anybody help me, please?
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: me either, just a place to look
<dimeotane> gravemind:  dunno.. but you could avoid that by making a new folder and moving it all to that
<Led-Hed> can anyone here help me with Apache2 on Ubuntu.  It works very differently than what I'm use to.
<joe4444> Jivers, reboot and keep pressing ESC after you see your BIOS summary... it only gives you 1-2 seconds and most of the time i never see the option
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: it certainly is user specific
<gravemind> dimeotane: yeah, I just didn't want to have to move all those 30 GBs again] 
<Kyral> Led-Hed: You can thank Debian for that
<Jivers> ok trying
<pestilence> Led-Hed: ask
<Jivers> usermod -g [group]  [username] 
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, definitely specific to this user.  And only in the past day when all was well before and I've (not knowingly) changed or installed anything.
<joe4444> Jivers, for future reference, i like "sudo gpasswd -a username groupname"
<jimmygoon> not_a_k, what _have_ you installed so faR
<Kyral> He probably means the wierd ass module thing
<joe4444> Jivers, that won't change the user's /default/ group
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: honestly, someone else will know better than me, but i just like trying to muddle through it on my own
<Huffalump> Is there a:  sudo /etc/something/init.d/alsasomething restart ?
<Jivers> ok i'm in recovery mode
<LordLimecat> I find you learn a lot when you break and fix stuff yer self
<dimeotane> gravemind: try a test with a folder with a small file and do a mv to move the file to see what happens.. .  you probably don't want 30gb of duplicate files either though
<Led-Hed> I'm getting an error regarding 'AuthMySQLEnable On'.  I have installed the auth_mysql package and enabled it via a2enmod. am I missing something?
<bruenig> Huffalump, you should ask crimsun, he knows a lot about alsa
<joe4444> Jivers, try "gpassword -a username groupname"
<Huffalump> LordLimecat, not when your woman wants to watch a movie ;)
<LordLimecat> nothing teaches you the value of (forgive the win reference) the registry like deleting it
<LordLimecat> lol
<gravemind> dimeotane: too late, already ran the command : ) just have to wait and see now
<joe4444> should my 80gb hdd be partitioned so that the boot partition is relatively small?  the live cd partitioned it to use nearly the entire disk with just a few gb at the end for linux-swap
<Jivers> admin as the groupname?
<kbrooks> testing
<joe4444> Jivers, if that's the proper group
<gravemind> joe4444: it depends on whether or not you will dual boot eventually
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: id ask someone else, but ima keep lookin through stuff to find anythin related to soundcard
<Jivers> what other groups should i be in, since i screwed it all up
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: also, there IS a system log
<Jivers> by default what groups do i need to be in
<gravemind> joe4444: if you only want to use ubuntu on that machine, that's a save partitioning choice
<joe4444> gravemind, nope i really doubt it... i'm dropping windows for good
<joe4444> ok, thanks
<LordLimecat> Huffalump: wanna try something.
<Huffalump> good idea, thanks, LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> system-->prefs-->sound
<LordLimecat> whats it set on
<Led-Hed> pestilence or Kyral; I'm getting an error regarding 'AuthMySQLEnable On'.  I have installed the auth_mysql package and enabled it via a2enmod. am I missing something?
<Kyral> dunno
<Kyral> I compiled my own Apache
<pestilence> Led-Hed: how about in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<joe4444> Jivers, these are the groups my default user was automatically added to: joe4444 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<joe4444> ...not really sure why tho =)
<pestilence> Led-Hed: that directory contains symlinks to modules in /etc/apache2/mods-available, and loads them if you link them
<Led-Hed> pestilence, there is a link to auth_mysql.load
<Huffalump> Autodetect
<Jivers> sweet
<joe4444> i'm used to new users only being in their own group
<pestilence> Led-Hed: hmmm
<LordLimecat> try oss?
<LordLimecat> and hit test?
<Huffalump> The system log is gibberish to me... I mean, I recognize some lines... but...
<Huffalump> Tests fail.
<joe4444> "bob" is just in "bob" and nothing else unless i say so
<pestilence> Led-Hed: what's the error?
<LordLimecat> dunno then :(
<Huffalump> Yap, damn.  Back to Windows.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok, so basically my ntfs partition became swap, but I can still mount it as ntfs
<LordLimecat> at this point id probably go play a game
<LordLimecat> or use another use
<Huffalump> I'll be back here tomorrow to figure it out.
<LordLimecat> r
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Why back to windows?
<Huffalump> Thanks for your effort, LordLimecat.
<LordLimecat> i suck :(
<Led-Hed> pestilence, Invalid command 'AuthMySQLEnable'
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe because the sound works fine there and the girl wants to watch her movie.
<LordLimecat> honestly, tho, ask someone else, theyll know
<pestilence> Led-Hed: where do you get this error?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: DVD? What kinda sound card? Like, I need to know what's wrong
<Led-Hed> if I run: apache2    from the command line
<knovak> how do I scan for new printers on my system? because my printer works fine (prints test pages), but Ubuntu doesnt see it when I go into printer config
<knovak> and all attempts to set it up manually have failed.
<Jivers> how to remove from a group
<Led-Hed> pestilence, I get a SIGTERM error if I load from init script
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, when I boot up... I hear the drum sound.  After logging in, there is only silence.  As a test, I created a new user just now and switched to it... and it has sound.
<joe4444> Jivers, i can't recall... check out man usermod
<joe4444> actually nvm
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: You probally have something muted. Make sure EVERYTHING is unmuted.
<joe4444> it's "sudo gpasswd -d username groupname"
<pestilence> Led-Hed: did you look at what's in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/whatever.load?
<GionnyBoss> I'm desperate! I want to install Ubuntu Edgy from a Pendrive on a laptop with no CD-ROM (it doesn't work). I followed this guide ( http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/ ) but it doesn't work. Can anybody help me, please?
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, I have now unmuted Line In and Microphone.  Still nothing.
<sdk56565> some now how excute a shell in unbunt
<pestilence> Led-Hed: i have no idea, basically
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: That's because those are the wrong things :P
<sdk56565> '?????????????????????
<abo> the ubuntu update is saying that I should run "distribution upgrade".. I removed in the source.list all references to dapper, I left only edgy ones... any ideas?
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, I do not see anything else muted.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Unmute EVERYTHING and jack everything UP
<Led-Hed> pestilence, np.  thanks for the help
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, done.  No change.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Sure your apps are set to output sound?
<roorah> hi
<jimmygoon> sdk56565, are you trying to open a terminal?
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, I'm not quite sure what that means.  For example, I am testing with VLC at the moment.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Like, is the application's volume set all the way up?
<Huffalump> maximum
<joe4444> Jivers, any luck?
<Huffalump> speakers are loud enough to wake the neighbors
<jimmygoon> sdk56565, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Jivers> yup works
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Ok, go back to the sound thing, go to File > Change Device and tell me what you see
<joe4444> cool, just be sure to use gpasswd -a from now on
<joe4444> it's a little more straight-forward than usermod b/c it's only for changing group members
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, NVidia, Audigy, and Realtek
<Jivers> how to reboot from the console
<joe4444> sudo reboot
<gkokaisel> ok, when I hover over any icon or window that is minimized to the toolbar it has a hover state that says what it is...i know what it is, so it really annoys me. How do i get rid of that? Please
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Which is set to use?
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, set to nVidia.  I just tried Audigy, no change.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Try Realtek
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And make sure EVERYTHING is set up, when you change devices things can vary
<Biscuitian_Warhe> If you get no luck there, see what settings your other user has
<jeeves__> has anyone installed "second life" on Ubuntu yet?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And try setting with those
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, Realtek only has one setting optio for volume.  It's no change.
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, will check the other user and come back
<gkokaisel> i have...it quits after like 10 min
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Kk
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I can play halo on ubuntu! tehe
<jeeves__> second life?  anyone?
<gkokaisel> i have sl it quits after 10 minutes of play time
<gkokaisel> know idea why
<Biscuitian_Warhe> What's second life?
<GionnyBoss> please can anyone help me making this ubuntu edgy installation bootable on a usb pendrive? I can't boot from pendrive even if I tryed syslinux... I'm desperate
<rever> Hi I just installed Feisty Fawn from Edgy. I use to be able to hit <tab> to have the command finish typing. It works but does not if I do $sudo <command>
<jeeves__> biscuitian_warhe:  oh?  how'd you do that?
<rever> Is there a config file I need to fix
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: no cd patch with wine 0.9.31 (feisty comes with latest, I just did compile)
<gkokaisel> I just went to their site and downloaded it and followed instructions its real easy. but it not work well
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, set to nVidia
<gkokaisel> alpha version for linux
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: Using the -novideo parameter gives best performance
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Feisty is stable enough in my opinion :P
<xenalise> Hey... Has anyone had problems with lighttpd + squirrelmail + postfix/courier?
<jeeves__> Biscuitian_Warhe:  well, when they get HalfLife and Counter Strike source to work, call me.
<AmaroqWolf> My firefox crashes when I try to make to link to java's plugin so in firefox's plugins folder. I haven't done this in a while, and I have to do so since I installed 2.0.0.2. I suspect that I might be trying to do the wrong java plugin. What's the location of the .so that I should link to in firefox's plugins folder?
<suttner> hi
<profx> so there are two screens leading me into ubuntu, the first, has a progress bar, it reaches the end, then freezes, anything I can do to troubleshoot it, besides installing another OS?
<gkokaisel> apt-get install java6 something like that is all I did
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: Can you jsut use that user instead?
<xenalise> I can login no problems, but get errors when the frames load for "Query: SUBSCRIBE INBOX.Sent" and "Query: SELECT INBOX" "Reason given: Unable to open mailbox" :|
<Huffalump> lol
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Huffalump: without going into your sys I dunno what's up
<Huffalump> Well, I appreciate the help.  I thought it was a good idea to check the other user, actually.
<Huffalump> Biscuitian_Warhe, thanks for trying.
<Huffalump> You, too, Limecat
<LordLimecat> :(
<LordLimecat> dammit, i wanted to know what was wrong
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Lol, did it come out with audio when you first set it up?
<profx> why is ubuntu this hard to install?
<LordLimecat> Biscuitian_Warhe: (07:29:38 PM) Huffalump left the room (quit: "=p").
<profx> is it because I have a Nvidia card?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> LordLimecat: I can't see everything
<Biscuitian_Warhe> :P
<gkokaisel> anyone know how to remove hover comments over icons and windows?
<LordLimecat> just lettin you know :D
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: It's not hard to install
<profx> really?
<profx> prove it?
<LordLimecat> we installed it o.0
<LordLimecat> was a piece of cake o.0
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: Just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<AmaroqWolf> lol
<LordLimecat> do you mean installing drivers?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Reboot
<profx> your all geniuses
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And then
<LordLimecat> profx: i just started using ubuntu
<crimsun> profx: it's more difficult on some hardware.
<profx> Biscuitian_Warhe: why?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Well before rebooting run......
<AmaroqWolf> profx: maybe your system doesn't have the resources. What kind of specs you have?
<jeeves__> can anyone help me remove the splash screen from the boot?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: Ubuntu doesn't install the binary nvidia by default, because they don't believe in proprietary solutions
<engard> hi, all
<profx> well, do I have to use a new CD this time?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: Why it's sexy
<profx> this is the second one, same results
<Led-Hed> pestilence, does auth_mysql require a auth_mysql.conf?  some of the modules have .conf's but not all
<engard> anyone have experience getting wireless cards to work in ubuntu?
<bruenig> jeeves__, just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and take off the splash
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: No, just do the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<profx> Biscuitian_Warhe: I have no OS
<gkokaisel> go to google type ubuntu how to and its there jeeves
<Biscuitian_Warhe> engard: Not really, what kind do you use
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: Err, how are you doing this then?
<jeeves__> Biscuitian_Warhe:  no it isn't.  I want to see it boot, not the splash.
<profx> so that would mean your info is disregarded
<salty> i use wireless
<profx> not the sharpest tool in the shed
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: You're really confusing me....
<engard> Biscuitian_Warhe: I've got a broadcom of some sort, in a dell laptop
<profx> maybe you need to stop listening then
<jeeves__> bruenig:  thanks.  I'll look into it.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> engard: Eww, you'd have to look that up, that might be the ndiswrapper setup
<gkokaisel> jeeves: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/     on this site
<profx> so i keep freezing as ubuntu loads
<jrib> !enter | profx
<ubotu> profx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* Rei-chan wonders which channel is appropriate for an "alternate" install?
<jrib> Rei-chan: this one
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: You mean old fashioned text installer?
<LordLimecat> profx: when you first boot, do a cd check
<jeeves__> bruenig:  I don't see a "menu.list" file
<profx> its not the CD
<profx> it installed fine
<salty> i'm on the alternate install
<Rei-chan> Yay. :) I'm currently on a Command Line Gentoo box, and this thing needs Ubuntu.
<profx> its bootin into the OS that doesnt work
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rei-chan> Since its got less than 128MB RAM, I am grabbing the Alternate Install CD, whatever that is.
<LordLimecat> theres a way to view where it went wrong, i know that much.....
<profx> jrib, if you dont have anything productive to say, then pls dont direct comments/suggestions to me
<jrib> profx: expand on "doesn't work"
<profx> thanks
<crimsun> profx: take a digital photo of the boot sequence with recovery mode
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: oh ok, what do you need help with it?
<profx> sure, a digital photo, easy
<Rei-chan> Is there anything important I need to know?
<LordLimecat> but, jrib, didnt someone else have that problem fixed with an acpi workaround?
<profx> crimsun: what the h are you talking about?
<Rei-chan> Like, say, "Ubuntu will not work with 96 MB of RAM"
<jrib> LordLimecat: I have no idea what the problem is, I just know it "doesn't work"
<salty> alternate install to command line was a breeze
<crimsun> profx: if you say that booting doesn't work, then I want a picture of where it fails.
<jrib> Rei-chan: well GNOME might not be too pleasant, but you can probably use xfce
<jrib> !xubuntu | Rei-chan
<ubotu> Rei-chan: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: right, right. i've used ubuntu so long so I cant' stand the desktop install.
<alienseer23> anybody help me with lirc? I have absolutely no idea how to set this up
<PiNE> does anyone know what this warning means:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Resource busy or not available.
<salty> i have a laptop with 355mhz cpu and 64mb ram and it works like a charm
<profx> on the loading screen, right before entering the OS, at the progress meter
<Rei-chan> Hmm, yeah, xfce is probably the est bed.
<Rei-chan> Under what, salty? GNOME or xfce?
<profx> freezes as it approaches the end
<salty> fluxbox but use xfce first
<crimsun> profx: so boot in recovery mode (choose it in the boot menu), and take a photograph of it. Your describing doesn't help. We need the actual text.
<Jeruvy> whats the best way to get a terminal or editor to work in 'root' mode?  I hate having to start 'gedit' from the command line constantly?
<jeeves__> anyone?  Second life setup in Ubunut?
<profx> there is no text
<gkokaisel> sudo
<profx> its just this screen, thats it
<crimsun> profx: of course there's text IN THE MENU ENTRY I told you.
<nutterpc> easy way to find whats causing it, edit the menu.lst to take out splash..............then you can see what text it hangs on
* metal autoaway after 60 minutes!
<jrib> jeeves__: you shouldn't need a text editor in "root mode" that often, something is wrong if you do
<mg__> =
<jrib> jeeves__: just download the binary, extract, and run it
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: Second life as in www.secondlife.com?
<crimsun> profx: obviously if you boot into the 'normal' entry, you'll get the graphical usplash that hides text. That's why I told you to use the recovery mode that does not use that graphical usplash.
<jrib> Jeruvy: you shouldn't need a text editor in "root mode" that often, something is wrong if you do
<jeeves__> jrib: ???  what are you talking about?
<Jeruvy> jrib: well I'm doing a lot of experimentation, and it's Jeruvy not Jeeves :)
<profx> recovery == verbose
<jrib> jeeves__: ignore my first comment to you, sorry
<crimsun> profx: yes, that's intentional.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Oh second life has an alpha linux client!
<jeeves__> biscuitian_warhe:  yep, that's the one.  I'm on a VERY slow connection here, so It'll take the better part of an hour to get a 30Mb file
<Rei-chan> jeeves__: Does SL have a Linux client yet? Or are you asking about WINE installation?
<jeeves__> jrib:  ok, I'm guessing it wasn't ment for me?
<jrib> jeeves__: right
<profx> ok, at a prompt
<gkokaisel> yes but its super alpha rei-chan
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: I don't see any luck with the wine method
<Biscuitian_Warhe> But the client is your best bet
<crimsun> profx: which prompt? Describe it, or take a digital photo and post it (even better)
<jeeves__> Rei-chan:  they "claim" to have a alpha client currently.
<CaptainMorgan> why would I receive "Buffer I/O error on device hdb: logical block 'some number'", when trying to overwrite a fedora partition with a brand new Ubuntu install, which a dual booting 64bit Windows machine ?
<Jeruvy> so getting back to the answer for my question, I'd like to shortcut this.
* Rei-chan wishes anyone using a Liden Labs alpha good luck.
<CaptainMorgan> which = with
<PiNE> i have checked google and the forums and can't find anything related to my sound warning, i would really like some help with it.
<profx> so my X must not be working with my nvidia card maybe?
<jeeves__> Bisuitian_warhe:  well, from what I see, it dosen't like my M$ box either.  it's slow, choppy, etc.  I'd like to know how they made their "grid" though
<ioerror> I'm trying to use preseeding and I can't seem to get shell commands to execute during the d-i preseed/late_command stage
<CaptainMorgan> googling the error shows a hardware failure, but isn't specific
<quiketaz> who is testing fesity ?
<Rei-chan> jeeves__: Welcome to Second Life.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: Assuming you use gentoo, I'll assume you're pretty savy. I have a NTFS part, but linux sees it as swap, but everything is there right
<crimsun> profx: quite probably. Which Nvidia card is it?
<jrib> Jeruvy: gksudo gedit  in a launcher maybe?  But in that case you should just keep the first one open while you experiment
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I'm testing Feisty!
<rower> hello.. /q me, im installing ati graphic card..
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I consider it stable :P
<profx> crimsun: root@host:/# command prompt
<rower> need help
<crimsun> PiNE: use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and pastebin the info
<profx> a standard command prompt
<quiketaz> I'm testing with dell latitude d600
<crimsun> PiNE: then tell me the URL.
<quiketaz> but my video is slow
<rower> need help confing ati graphic card..
<Biscuitian_Warhe> quiketaz: Video card?
<jeeves__> Rei-chan:  thanks.  I'm not sure how to do anything in it though.  the company I work for does ads for real world places in it.
<ioerror> In addition, I wanted two extra packages to install and they don't seem to installwith d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server
<quiketaz> rowe wich model?
* Rei-chan raises an eyebrow. "Your gentoo box sees NTFS as swap? Do you have NTFS compiled in the kernel?"
<ioerror> I'm using 6.06LTS
<Jeruvy> jrib: bah, I'm doing that already.
<Rei-chan> jeeves__: Unfortunately, the more people on a grid, the choppier it gets.
<rower> quiketaz: ati radeon x700 pro..
<crimsun> profx: right, so which Nvidia card is it (as I just asked)?
<jrib> Jeruvy: I don't understand what you want then
<PiNE> crimsun, thanks i am checking into that right now.
* Rei-chan is using Ubuntu on this box because I need things NOW, not 3 weeks from now. LOL Gentoo compiling everything.
<jeeves__> Rei-Chan:  that's a given though.
<Rei-chan> Well, will be.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: No it's any linux box, windows refuses to boot (no error) and other apps seeing it as ntfs
<LordLimecat> jrib: from a comment you made earlier, i take it you dont think sudo gedit /etc/somefile is a good idea?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: Arch linux is nice :P
<CaptainMorgan> 1k+ users.. nice!
<Newish> Anyone have a link to a walkthrough on how I might get the back button on my mouse to work un Edgy?
<jrib> LordLimecat: no, that's fine.  Which comment?
<jrib> !mouse | Newish
<ubotu> Newish: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<LordLimecat> about " if you need a text editor in root mode...."
<rower> can someone get me quickhelp with ati graphic config
<acoward> ~/quit
<rower> aticonfig section
<profx> looking for the answer, one sec
<rower> what to write..
<arrenlex> !ati | rower
<jrib> LordLimecat: oh, yeah, it's not the kind of think you should be doing so often that typing sudo is a burden imo
<ubotu> rower: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LordLimecat> ah
<ivanhoe> execuse me  how can i enter at internet with ubutu with fax modem
<ivanhoe> internal
<LordLimecat> jrib, you seem to be the expert on things here
<Rei-chan> Biscuitian_Warhe: Hmm. That's... very odd. Unfortunately I'm not sure what's going on. Have you examined the partition to verify its actually an NTFS partition?
<rower> ubotu: well kinda already installed them.. now it states that it could be usefull to run aticonfig..
<LordLimecat> i have a few issues that are quite odd o.0
<LordLimecat> the first one is possibly not an issue'
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: Well in gparted it comes up as an 82 gigabyte swap partition set to boot
<arrenlex> rower: That guide gives you information about how to configure.
<jrib> LordLimecat: nah, not really
<aron> who can help me i need to unrar something and i dont know how
<rower> thanx
<jrib> !unrar | aron
<ubotu> aron: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rower> lynx is the shit then :/
<salty> hmm
<PriceChild> !bot | rower
<ubotu> rower: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<posingaspopular> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LordLimecat> well, they are the kind of issues that im sure noone will feel like trying to troubleshoot unless i ask someone specifically
<Rei-chan> Biscuitian_Warhe: Wow. That's... wtf. It should know its an NTFS partition.
<salty> rower try the ubuntu guide
* Rei-chan waves to PriceChild.
<arrenlex> PriceChild: When you say something long to ubotu, he pms you to say he is a bot.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: do you think it's a partition table issue?
<Rei-chan> Biscuitian_Warhe: I'd verify with fdisk that its actually set to NFTS, yes. I'm kinda grasping at straws, I've never seen anything like that. Every box I've had knew that a certain partition was either FAT or NTFS based.
<Rei-chan> Biscuitian_Warhe: Since multiple boxes think its swap instead of NTFS, I'd say its the partition and not the linux software.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: See, with the latest wines I can play all my games (halo, guild wars, cod2, etc)
<joe4444> should a 2nd hard disk be mounted in /mnt/ or in the root?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: So yeah, i just wanna vmware itunes
<rower> salty: well im not in x so its a problem
<arrenlex> !amarok | Biscuitian_Warhe
<Rei-chan> Biscuitian_Warhe: Yeah, when I rebuild my normal PC, I plan to throw wine on and boom, run em.
<ubotu> Biscuitian_Warhe: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<LordLimecat> joe4444: AFAIK, disks are generally mounted in /media/afolderyouname
<aron> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<Biscuitian_Warhe> arrenlex: Last time I check Amarok doesn't have the iTMS
* Rei-chan grins. "amarok is nice, yes, but does it support iTMS?"
<joe4444> LordLimecat, i thought that was for removeable media like CDs, DVDs, and USB keys
<Rei-chan> Biscuitian_Warhe: You own an iPod and use iTunes store to buy stuff, don't you?
<arrenlex> Biscuitian_Warhe: Oh no! How ever will you get drm-encumbered media in a proprietary format now?!
<crimsun> Rei-chan: better. It supports magnatune.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: I'm more of a banshee person myself, though I heard songbird is good
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Rei-chan: Yup
<salty> using wireless while sailing is kinda flighty
<LordLimecat> joe4444: i DO remember once umpon a time being told to mount stuff in /mnt, but the guides ive seen say mount in /media
<LordLimecat> and i have 3-4 ntfs drives mounted in /media
<crimsun> LordLimecat: FHS.
* Rei-chan grins, "I had one on the dead PC, as well. Mounted everything."
<joe4444> crimsun, that's what i was reading just now...
<aron> sudo apt-get install unrar does not work
<crimsun> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Biscuitian_Warhe> But not EVERY company will see to magnatune seeing as they don't want to use DRM to protect the companies music from the 3000 pirates in the world
<aron> !info unrar-free
<profx> well now
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nutterpc> i must be one of the lucky ones, no problems at all with my linux install, hehehe :)
<profx> its an ATI card
<Zambezi> Is EXT3 slow copying files between two harddrives?
<nblracer> need help on setting up a network. between windows and linux. On the linux PC i can see all the files shared on the window pc, but cant read them
<LordLimecat> crimsun: well, most guides, including the ubuntuguides wiki, say mount in /media
<profx> all this time I thought it was Nvidia
<crimsun> profx: so you need to follow the fglrx instructions, then
<joe4444> crimsun, it doesn't seem to indicate where a internal hdd should be mounted b/c it says /mnt/ is for temporary mounts and /media/ is for removeable media, so...?
<boci^> http://rafb.net/p/ac8IT532.html
<boci^> any idea?
<PriceChild> Zambezi, ext3 is a slow filesystem according to many... however its extremely reliable
<profx> fglrx?
<crimsun> profx: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<profx> so what do I do from command line?
<crimsun> profx: under the ATI section, there's a walk-through
<Biscuitian_Warhe> fglrx sucks xD
<Zambezi> PriceChild, I took it because it's stable. Thanks for answer.
<joe4444> profx, i suggest Envy... just google: envy linux ...should be the 3rd or 4th link
<PriceChild> !envy joe4444 profx
<PriceChild> !envy | joe4444 profx
<ubotu> joe4444 profx: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Rei-chan> Price, what's that channel for Beryl and other cool stuff?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Beryl!
<PriceChild> Rei-chan, #ubuntu-effects
<joe4444> PriceChild, ?
<posingaspopular> #beryl
<PriceChild> joe4444, means you don't have to search for the url ;)
<joe4444> PriceChild, oh =)
<salty> i'm sorry if i don't answer directly but i'm sailing and my connection to the internet comes and goes
<joe4444> sailing?
<salty> yep
<erstazi> a'hoy mate
<PiNE> crimsun, i was going to give you some long winded details about my situation but, although i don't fully understand them, i think this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9544/  will be way more comprehensive then anything i would have said!.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yeargh!
<salty> hence the name salty
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crimsun> PiNE: so your audio in inaudible?
<crimsun> s/in/is/
<PiNE> crimsun, yep except in rhythmbox and listen music player.
<joe4444> so... is there a standard location to mount extra internal hard disks?
<crimsun> joe4444: /media
<theherbalizer> i need help understanding this error:  ""configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0    libpanelapplet2-0 >= 2.0.0) were not met. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.""
<joe4444> crimsun, so /media/ isn't exclusively for removeable media?
<LordLimecat> PiNE: what audio players do NOT work--what have you tried
<crimsun> PiNE: are you using Software Sound Mixing (in System> Preferences> Sound) ?
<erstazi> joe4444: nope
<joe4444> k, thanks
<crimsun> joe4444: no, it's not.
<erstazi> joe4444: even other partitions
<PiNE> crimsun, all system sounds do not work. vlc, mplayer, totem and amorok all do not work
<joe4444> the FHS says "Mount points for removable media such as CD-ROMs" so i wasn't sure
<crimsun> PiNE: ok, start by unmuting 'Master' and muting 'IEC958'
<crimsun> PiNE: the essential question is whether you want to use your onboard or your usb
<crimsun> PiNE: currently the default audio device is the onboard, not the usb
<PiNE> crimsun, i want it to be the usb
<xenalise> Anyone here have any experience with squirrelmail + courier/postfix?
<crimsun> PiNE: in a Terminal, execute:  asoundconf set-default-card UA25
<crimsun> PiNE: then, log out and back in
<|Jason8|> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<|Jason8|> hrm.
<|Jason8|> yay.
<dimeotane> How can I make ubuntu ask for confirmation when I push my delete key in nautilus.  It's too easy to accentally hit that key and delete something important
<PiNE> crimsun, okay i'll give that a try. see you soon!
<|Jason8|> Where can I adjust the Ubuntu swap file size?
<jrib> dimeotane: you want it to do that even though it just moves the file to Trash?
<theherbalizer> i need help understanding this error:  ""configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0    libpanelapplet2-0 >= 2.0.0) were not met. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.""
<|Jason8|> it's not windows! :p
<dimeotane> |Jason8|: I don't know for sure.. but I'll bet you need to use gparted to do it
<|Jason8|> gparted?  hrm.
<facugaich> theherbalizer, check you've got those packages installed and at least that version
<theherbalizer> i do
<crimsun> theherbalizer: install libpanel-applet2-dev
<facugaich> theherbalizer, yeah, -dev versions
<theherbalizer> durp
<dimeotane> jrib: I guess it is still only moved to the trash.. but I find a file got moved there without me knowing.... I touched that little key accidentally
<joe4444> is it possible to eliminate the page file (or partition)?
<nblracer> need help on setting up a network. between windows and linux. On the linux PC i can see all the files shared on the window pc, but cant read them
<crimsun> joe4444: certainly.
<dimeotane> |Jason8|: it's a swap partition in ubuntu.. not a swap file like windows
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Oh yeah, with Feisty, I can actually enable compiz (desktop-effects) on my notebook (i810) and no lag at all!
<crimsun> dimeotane: we support swap files, too, in feisty.
<LordLimecat> Biscuitian_Warhe: know what REALLY rocks?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> LordLimecat: What!?!
<LordLimecat> having compiz AND beryl both installed o.0
<joe4444> crimsun, just kill it with gparted, and then extend the boot partition to make use of the extra space?
<dimeotane> feisty is sounding more and more cool. I can't wait!
<crimsun> joe4444: if that's what you desire, sure.
<LordLimecat> you can switch back and forth @ will
<|Jason8|> dimeotane, okay.  Can I make it larger?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> LordLimecat: Beryl won't play nice on my laptop, though I'm mad feisty won't have slickboot!!
<crimsun> joe4444: caution, of course, for any partitioning movement
<LordLimecat> also, kibadock is the greatest thing since....well
<LordLimecat> ever
<dimeotane> LordLimecat: whats the diff betweeen compiz and beryl?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> beryl = commnunity
<martalli> compiz is the original and beryl is the fork
<theherbalizer> suh-weet, that worked
<LordLimecat> compiz has a nice flame effect, but more technically, compiz is more stable, and according to some, beryl is teh devil
<theherbalizer> thanks all
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joe4444> crimsun, i'm just thinking that since i'm about to upgrade from 512mb to 2gb RAM a swap partition isn't necessary... or is that a poor assumption?
<OMGLAZERS> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Beryl works well with the proprietary drivers in my opinion
<malik_> man
<Aruin> could some 1 help how do i play dvd on ubuntu ?
<malik_> linux is crazy
<Biscuitian_Warhe> joe4444: I have 1.5 and it never accese my swap
<pestilence> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cafuego_> LordLimecat: One of those "some" would like to point out compiz is the devil, too.
<theherbalizer> joe4444: are you running low on hdd space?
<LordLimecat> beryl is apparently a "fork" off of compiz which is focused on rapid development, not, according to some, to "proper" development
<joe4444> theherbalizer, no...
<LordLimecat> i really dont know the truth of that
<theherbalizer> joe4444: well, then i'd say that swap never hurts
<crimsun> joe4444: a swap partition is still necessary if you plan to use suspend-to-disk, for instance.
<cafuego_> joe4444: *any* swap at all will *always* result in better overall performance than none.
<LordLimecat> regardless, beryl has some flashier effects, but honestly, compiz is out of the box nicer looking
<pestilence> cafuego_: even with infinite RAM?
<LordLimecat> however, beryl has a really nice theme manager
<theherbalizer> joe4444: i have 2048mb ram right now, and 4096mb swap, just 'cause i tend to do a lot with 10mp photos in gimp
<martalli> crimsum, joe4444 suspend-to-disk never worked for me until just recently...mepis does it just perfectly with my dell m1210 laptop
<cafuego_> pestilence: A box with infinite ram won't boot.
<dimeotane> LordLimecat: I put beryl on instead cause I thought it was the one that works with my intel laptop graphics
<joe4444> i guess i'm just tainted by windows... no matter how much free (real) RAM i have on the system windows always seems to start swapping which is annoying as hell... is linux much better about avoiding the swap unless it's really necessary?
<pestilence> cafuego_: how about expanding RAM that matches your demands exactly
<LordLimecat> dimeotane: i ran into that too, at first, i thought compiz was for ati
<cafuego_> theherbalizer: 4GB swap is perhaps a touch over the top
<Biscuitian_Warhe> dimeotane: In my opinion, compiz runs much better.
<LordLimecat> which is false
<spas90> /connect irc.spnet.net
<facugaich> joe4444, yes it is :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> dimeotane: I have a crude laptop graphics card (GMA900)
<martalli> joe4444 I remember the days of win98 with those 16mb computer and a constantly running hard drive....glad that's behind us
<cafuego_> pestilence: Maybe we'll just stick to actual machines.
<theherbalizer> cafuego_: well, it's not going to hurt performance at all (right?), and on a 300gb hdd, i don't notice the space missing
<LordLimecat> i have a 7600 gt pirated from my dead core2 system
<pestilence> cafuego_: ok, then for an actual machine, if your needs for RAM < your actual RAM, what good does swap do?
<profx> Make sure fglrx is not disabled: gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common <-- when I enter this, I get Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<cafuego_> theherbalizer: Depends in whether an app is going to go mad and start forcing other stuff to be swapped out.
<LordLimecat> hooray for cannibalism
<LordLimecat> (computer0
<|Jason8|> Can anyone tell me the command to increase the swap partition size to a gigabyte+?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: see, you're in a console, you'd have to use sudo nano
<joe4444> i don't plan on doing any photo or video editing with my desktop (ubuntu) b/c i love photoshop too much to get rid of XP from my laptop
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Photoshop with WINE!!!!!
<theherbalizer> cafuego_: well, things are running plenty fast for my liking
<cafuego_> pestilence: do a google on the Linux VM and how it keeps pages in ram (or swap) for faster repeat access.
<vontux> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Supposedly runs well.
<profx> gives the same error with nano
<profx> just tried it
<theherbalizer> Biscuitian_Warhe: what? why not gimp?
<joe4444> well my laptop display is much better for photoshop... 1600x1200 vs 1440x900
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I like gimp. Just saying to the guy with XP
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: Are you sure you're using sudo not gksudo
<cafuego_> joe4444: After a year of using gimp only, you'll be hating photoshop (I did)
<boci^> cafuego_: hihi
<profx> i was logged in as su
<vontux> what problems can arise if you uncomment all repos in the sources.list file?
<joe4444> cafuego, well i'll give it a try =)
<boci^> cafuego_: xfs_repair -L solved the problem
<Biscuitian_Warhe> profx: don't worry about sudo then, just do nano
<cafuego_> boci^: ouch
<profx> so I did exactly what was written
<theherbalizer> cafuego_: photoshop never made sense to me =/
<Arafangion> cafuego_: After a year of using the Gimp, you'll /also/ hate the Gimp ;)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> don't use gksudo or gksu either
<PriceChild> vontux, none really.... some packages are just not officially supported.
<theherbalizer> Arafangion: lol
<cafuego_> Arafangion: nah, you'll just wish they'd release the next version a sooner ;-)
<cafuego_> theherbalizer: I've been using it since version 2.0 on m68k mac.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I wish Linux has a better InDesign clone, Scribus doesn't cut it
<boci^> I draw a lesson: Never give up :)
<vontux> PriceChild: ah, thx
<whonicca> what command do i have to type to get the kernel that uses SMT
<joe4444> speaking of XP on linux... i've used VMware a good bit on XP to test linux distros, and it's always had good performance... how does Wine compare to VMware on linux?
<xexos> i get "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem" how do i fix that? >.< (yes im a n00b)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> whonicca: As of Edgy, it autodetects the kernel you need, smp should be set up
<cafuego_> whonicca: SMP you mean? Just install the -generic kernel on Edgy.
<Arafangion> joe4444: Completely different animal.
<PriceChild> xexos, what are you trying to do when you get that?
* Rei-chan was going to say.
<Rei-chan> WINE is not an emulator.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> joe4444: Wine typically works well
<Arafangion> joe4444: vmware essentially emulates the entire PC such that you can then install the operating system inside it.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> joe4444: I can use it for good gaming, so xD it rocks
<joe4444> so wine just lets you run 1 specific windows app?
<Arafangion> joe4444: wine runs the programs natively.
<xexos> PriceChild: when i try to play Q3, i got openlibal or w/e it is
<jonathan1> Hello, I need help.
<profx> ok
<profx> looks like I got it
<francois> jonathan1: ask
<jonathan1>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/ssh {start|stop|reload|force-reload|restart}
<jonathan1> oops
<joe4444> hmm, i'll have to read more about it then i guess
<jonathan1>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<jonathan1>    ...fail!
<PirateHead> I can't import photos from my camera unless I'm root. Is there a way to fix that?
<joe4444> thanks
<Arafangion> joe4444: Though, some libraries aren't implemented, but generally if it works on win98, and doesn't require special purpose drivers, it should work.
<prog> hello
<jonathan1> I get that when starting sshd.
<xexos> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xexos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego_> jonathan1: be root
<whonicca> Biscuitian_Warhe, i dist-upgraded from dapper
<jonathan1> I am
<CaptainMorgan> folks, do they make a 64bit intel version?
<CaptainMorgan> !64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: of what?
<francois> PirateHead: well, only sudo, or root, can mount, maybe thats your problem
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, of ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, ubuntu LTS
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, yes
<cafuego_> jonathan1: is it atready running?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> whonicca: Just go to synaptic and find the -generic version of the kernel
<Arafangion> whonicca: There are 64-bit intel CPU's.
<CaptainMorgan> where? I only see amd
<theherbalizer> CaptainMorgan: use it
<CaptainMorgan> not intel's
<PriceChild> !64bit | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I wanna Quad core intel!
<CaptainMorgan> use the amd ?
<whonicca> Biscuitian_Warhe, any console command =\ im via ssh
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, its the same ;)
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: The AMD64 runs fine on Intel 64bit, unless you have Itanium, in which case: ahahaa! ;-)
<jonathan1> cafuego_: Not that I'm aware, I can't connect from my laptop
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, intel and amd call them different... but they're really the same ;)
<theherbalizer> CaptainMorgan: intel is using amd's instruction set on their procs, it will work
<Biscuitian_Warhe> whonicca: h/o
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: Intel's copied AMD with the current most popular consumer 64-bit cpu.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> What's Edgy's current kernel??
<PirateHead> francois: perhaps it is, but I was under the impression that I should be able to. When I plug in my camera, it asks if I would like to import photos, then if I'm not root it spits out an error when I hit OK
<vox754> this is crazy I'm using "irc" from the command line, no X. You should try it at least once. "sudo aptitude install ircii"
<crimsun> Biscuitian_Warhe: 2.6.17-11
<Biscuitian_Warhe> thanks
<whonicca> h o?
<animesh> can someone help me seeing wat has gone wrong with beryl
<CaptainMorgan> alright.. Ill give it a go.. thanks
<Arafangion> vox754: With screen, of course.
<PriceChild> whonicca, hold on
<jonathan1> vox754: Try irssi :)
<francois> PirateHead: what are the errosr?
<cafuego_> jonathan1: What does /var/log/syslog say about it?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> whonicca: hold on...
<Arafangion> Yeah, irssi is nicer.
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: Btw, for a desktop box, use 32bit.
<PirateHead> francois: it says i/o library error, make sure another kernel module is not accessing the device and taht you have read/write priviledges
<prog> hi i'm looking for a player that will play all types of movie files
<theherbalizer> yeah, 64bit is basically useless right now for home users
<jonathan1> cafuego_: Wait, It is started, sorry. But I can't connect from any other computer
<PirateHead> francois: that error does not occur if I manually run the import wizard as root
<Arafangion> !multimedia > prog
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, why? my desktop is a 64 bit machine
<Biscuitian_Warhe> whonicca: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<cafuego_> jonathan: hmm.
<theherbalizer> unless you have an app that specifically demands 64bit, it's going to be a hassle doing what you normally do
<prog> is that the name of the player ara?
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: Most users have needs that are not (easily) addressed on Dapper 64bit. (Like java applets, flash, video)
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: 64-bit computing doesn't really give the customer that many advantages.
<vox754>  Arafangion yeah, I'm using "ircii" because  I couldn't remember that irssi, I'll try it right away.
<theherbalizer> 90% of the apps out there are 32 bit, things like flash, audio/video players, games
<CaptainMorgan> for some reason it won't let me install the 32 bit version.. "buffer io error: hdb 'some number'"
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: Unless you have more than 4GB of ram, and run at least one program that actually requires more than 4 GB of ram.
<CaptainMorgan> hanging
<PriceChild> Arafangion, if will with intensive things like video encoding ;)
<jonathan1> hmm, it's working now :(
<PirateHead> CaptainMorgan: it is frequently a hassle to run a 64-bit operating system. Unless it is critical that you are able to use 64-bit apps, it is probably more trouble than the worth.
<jonathan1> thanks anyway
<jonathan1> i'm also here as Peppery :P
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: it eventually boils down to: don't use flash or do a 32bit chroot, which is a PITA for normal desktop users.
<Arafangion> PriceChild: Perhaps - if that program specifically has 64-bit optimizations, but it could even become slower due to larger pointers.
<cafuego_> I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's more of a hassle than even I'm willing to put up with.
<Peppery> Thanks anyway cafuego_
<cafuego_> Peppery: <heh>
<AsusM2N-MX> can i transfer a HDD on 1 computer to another and expect it to boot up?
<cafuego_> Peppery: What error were you getting? Connection refused?
<tonyyarusso> AsusM2N-MX: most likely
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: Pretty much yes.
<vox754> CaptainMorgan 32 bit is the best. Once you get experience then install Linux 64 on your electronic controlled toilet, should you have one.
<Peppery> cafuego_: It's working, but not from the computer I want it to :P
<AsusM2N-MX> what abt the video options? do i need to change those to at least generic?
<Peppery> I'm getting a "No route to host" error, even though i'm telling it the IP of the machine.
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: Don't put a scsi drive from a sparc into a sata pentium 4 though.
<CaptainMorgan> vox754, experience is not the issue
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: There is a term: "Marketing bullshit".
<cafuego_> Peppery: So your routing/connectivity is the problem, not sshd.
<AsusM2N-MX> no scsi or sata drives on my new comp
<Peppery> cafuego_: Yeah, I'm an idiot. Thanks.
<CaptainMorgan> folks, cafuego do you know why I am receiving: buffer i/o error on device hdb logical block "some number" when trying to install ubuntu?
<AsusM2N-MX> but different video/ethernet/sound cards
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: CD broken. try a different one. (burn a new one?)
<CaptainMorgan> I googled and deduced 'old hardware' which is not the case
<Aruin> i need a uri handeler for dvd where do i find one?
<morbi> french channel for ubuntu please ? :x
<CaptainMorgan> CD? cafuego for sure?
<PirateHead> !fr | morbi
<ubotu> morbi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<morbi> thanks ;)
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: is your cd or dvd drive theprimary slave?
<PirateHead> no problem
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, Ill do that before I let my brand new hardware be called old :)
<Arafangion> CaptainMorgan: Try "check CD for defects" boot option.
<facugaich> Can anyone check my xorg.conf? It looks weird. I have Dapper with fglrx driver. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9555/ Thank You!
<CaptainMorgan> Arafangion, did that.. none
<|Jason8|> wget http://siegie.sin.khk.be/diskmounter      << That command is supposed to fetch that script, but I think the link is broken.  Can someone verify for me?
<vicente> sup guys
<cafuego_> Arafangion: if it's producing an io error you can pretty much assume there *is* a defect and not bother testing ;-)
<PirateHead> sup vicente
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, uhm... Ill have to check
<vox754> cafuego_ do you know if current versions of Ubuntu can be installed on that Intel 64 processors that are incompatible with i386?
<dimeotane> anyone use sbackup alot and can tell me how to make it so the backup file  can be put onto DVD-RW
<vicente> anyone know of a place to play wargames online?
<CaptainMorgan> I forget.. it was functioning as a server and has been untouched for more than 40 days
<Orfeous> vicente, hey ;)
<Arafangion> cafuego_: Yes, but certain people like the assurance. ;)
<vicente> sup Orfeous, any progress?
<cafuego_> vox754: The 64bit version yes.
<dimeotane> vincente: tremulous and enemy territory
<PriceChild> vox754, 64bit processors aren't incompatible with i366....
<cafuego_> vox754: The 32bit version *would* be fine if your 386 has a LOT of ram. LOTS and LOTS.
<vicente> dimeotane, i meant more of the "break into this computer" type of wargame
<Aruin> i cant seem to get dvd movies to work can some 1 help ?
<vox754> PriceChild There is one, check the wikipedia info.
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego_ yes it is the slave... but I installed the cable according to the label "hard drive" and "slave/cdrom"
<dimeotane> vicente: since when is breaking computers considered 'wargames"  there's got to be *some* killing involved =)
<AsusM2N-MX> and uhh can i have two different kernels residing on the same partition? for e.g. one for amd-k7 and one amd64-generic??
<PirateHead> vicente: there is a "cracking challenges" website somehwhere, but it's pretty lame
<Orfeous> vicente, yes.. but i think i need your help
<cafuego_> vox754: Don't confuse Itanium and itanium 2 (ia64) with Pentium 4, Xeon and Core2. (x86_64). They are two completely different architectures.
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego_, that would cause those errors?
<reap> no matter what installation i use of ubuntu in both 6.06 or 6.10 i have the same problem...once it going into graphical mode the screen is all messed up, anyone know what hte problem may be/
<reap> ?
<CaptainMorgan> it basically hung with those errors at instll
<vicente> i knew this one website that hosted live boxes for teams of crackers to break into. they had contest like "king of the hill" the only thing was you had to tell them exactly how you did it to break in
<PirateHead> vicente: if you're interested in those wargames, you should get in touch with the FBI =D
<Orfeous> vicente, i have got oddcastv3,jackd and xmms working with shoutcast BUT when i play i cant hear anything myself.
<vicente> Orfeous, go ahead and pm me ill be right back
<cafuego_> CaptainMorgan: I'd assume a busted disc and try a new one - burn it at 8x or 16x.
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX YES. The kernel is used during the boot process. Then it just sits there
<ub3r_n00b> hey can anyone help me? everytime i try to run update i get this E: Type 'xorg-driver-fglrx' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ub3r_n00b> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ub3r_n00b> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<aSt3raL> reap: try installing the latest video drivers
<ub3r_n00b> whats wrong?
<vicente> PirateHead,  ALL wargames that i know of are completely legal and under supervision. ;)
<vox754> cafuego_ yes that is what I meant. I just didn't remembered the names of those other processors.
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, and others, thanks for your help
<aSt3raL> reap: also make sure your xorg.conf file is correct
<reap> asteral: how do i do that...i cant even get ubuntu installed
<cafuego_> no sane human you'll ever meet would use itanium, so you may as well assume they don't exist ;-)
<aSt3raL> reap: i thought you had it installed
<preaction> ub3r_n00b: sounds like you corrupted your sources.list, might want to restore from a backup (or find a default one on the wiki)
<dimeotane> reap:  how much ram is on your system?
<PirateHead> vicente: that's not what I'm talking about -- the FBI is doing really interesting (usually even legal!) work in the area of "virtual" engagements
<timetrap> yo quick cdrw question - If I just installed a new cdrw how do I get ubuntu to recognize it as a cdrw and not a cd-rom?
<PriceChild> ub3r_n00b, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and edit your line 33 to remove that entry.
<reap> 1GB Corsair XMS DDR Dual Channel
<dimeotane> k thats good
<preaction> timetrap: use a burning program to write to it?
<nipplesrulz> eh
<vox754> cafuego_ but the processor DOES exist, so I'm wondering, has Intel discontinued them?
<ub3r_n00b> edit it?
<dimeotane> reap: u put in the live cd and boot it what happens?
<ub3r_n00b> what should it say?
<reap> also have a nVidia 7800GT (EVGA) and nforce4 ultra chipset
<timetrap> Precaution - I tired that but  `cdrecord -scanbus` does not work
<timetrap> (yes I sudo'd it)
<cafuego_> vox754: Not really, but they cost a LOT of money... and as far as I'm aware a decent itanium is actually slower at compiling a kernel than my cheap-ass amd64.
<reap> i put in the cd...it goes to the load loading graphic(its messed up looking) then it goes into the screen with the pink background and i cant read what on it
<reap> image is all torn looking and distorted
<cafuego_> vox754: They're used in some high-end systems that need high memory bandwidth - but most companies would probably use amd opterons for that instead.
<dimeotane> did you try safe boot mode?
<ub3r_n00b> wait...i think its fixed
<reap> ya
<reap> same thing
<reap> tried alternate disk
<reap> same thing
<dimeotane> also try changing resolutions with ctrl alt and plus on the numpad..
<reap> ya
<reap> tried taht
<dimeotane> you'll need to edit your xorg.conf file
<dimeotane> what video card u have?
<vox754> cafuego_ but Opteron is x86_64 right? In any case, do you agree that Intel screwed up?
<vicente> sorry about that Orfeous
<reap> nvidia 7800GT from EVGA
<AsusM2N-MX> can someone tell me why i cant see kernel images for amd64 through apt-cache search?
<timetrap> If I just installed a new cdrw how do I get ubuntu to recognize it as a cdrw and not a cd-rom?
<cafuego_> vox754: pretty much
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: Did you install a 64bit Ubuntu?
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX try "aptitude search kernel" or "linux"
<vicente> is there any reliable way of benchmarking transfers from linux to windows using ftp, smb, and http?
<dimeotane> reap: you might find something on the forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=380191&highlight=nvidia+7800GT
<timetrap> I need a person who is good with devices, anyone?
<reap> ill take a look, thanks dimeotane
<Biscuitian_Warhe> timetrap: ask the question, then you'll see who is ;)
<timetrap> If I just installed a new cdrw how do I get ubuntu to recognize it as a cdrw and not a cd-rom?
<cafuego_> timetrap: It does that magically by itself.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> timetrap: Should do it by itself, though I dunno, you might wanna check about that
<timetrap> no it does not
<cafuego_> timetrap: Yes, it does.
<timetrap> not after you installed
<dimeotane> timetrap:  just a guess, but maybe the firmware needs updating?
<vox754> timetrap it shouldn't matter as long as you can burn to discs.
<timetrap> I updated the firmware
<AsusM2N-MX> hmm still no amd64
<timetrap> I cannot burn discs
<cafuego_> timetrap: Insert blank cd, burn.
<AsusM2N-MX> i can only see k7
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: Did you install a 64bit Ubuntu?
<ohir> timetrap kernel knows, cdrecord should know too
<AsusM2N-MX> nope its not 64 bit
<timetrap> nope, when I insert a blank disk, no window pops up for the gnome cd/dvd creator
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX do a "aptitude update" to uptade the database then try again.
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: What is the output of 'uname -a' ?
<timetrap> but in my dvd-r the window pops up
<Trae> anyone know of any good gui patch management tools for Linux?
<dazjorz> Hi
<Orfeous> vicente, use dbench
<AsusM2N-MX> uname -a : Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-23-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT
<timetrap> trae: apt-get
<cafuego_> timetrap: Mine doesn't pop up anything either, but I cna still burn discs just fine.
<timetrap> Really?
<Orfeous> vicente, it doesnt work pm you
<ohir> timetrap unless its an ancient atapi.
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: You installed a 32bit Ubuntu. That doesn't have 64bit kernels.
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX you are not using 6.10, are you?
<timetrap> when I do sudo cdrecord -scnbus nothing comes up
<cafuego_> No, 2.6.15 is 6.06
<Luis07> how can I specify an hour for my computer to turn off?
<|Jason8|> GAH
<AsusM2N-MX> is there a generic kernel that works with both 32/64 bit cpus?
<Trae> timetrap, you can use apt to deal with a patch you did from CVS???
<AsusM2N-MX> im on dapper still
<dazjorz> How do I check if Intel SpeedStep is supported and enabled?
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: yes, the one you;re using now.
<timetrap> if it is an older atapi what are my options?
<dimeotane> timetrap : check in gnomebaker for preferences -->devices... you'll see what modes are detected for your burner
<vox754> cafuego_ and past Ubuntus had specific Kernels right? I think this has been discontinued in favor of the generic.
<timetrap> Trae: oh you just asked for a patch managment tool, missed the CVS
<vicente> thanks for the dbench suggestion, im just trying to find something to grab files at LAN parties with faster :)
<AsusM2N-MX> cafuego_: will k7 kernel work with amd64 cpu?
<cafuego_> timetrap: cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<kbrooks> why is the generic kernel good?
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: Yes
<timetrap> dimetone: gnomebaker, is that the default install?
<foormea> hey all. i'd need a ubuntu jedi master to help me change the configuration of hal (i think) to change the automounting points without touching fstab :)
<AsusM2N-MX> cafuego_: wooooot
<cafuego_> kbrooks: Less opportunity for people to wreck their system by installing an incompatible kernel.
<timetrap> When I insert an audio cd sound juicer wont pull it up
<cafuego_> timetrap: is the drive detected at bootup?
<timetrap> Yes the drive is detected
<dimeotane> timetrap: do sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<timetrap> and yes the last command : cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus worked
<timetrap> is gnomebaker good?
<dimeotane> i like it
<cafuego_> timetrap: *nod* it need to tell it to use the ATAPI drivers, otherwise it assumes you're using scsi.
<timetrap> hmmm
<preaction> timetrap: i prefer k3b, but that requires loading the KDE libraries
<cafuego_> which gives me a nice list of (useless) sata harddisks :-)
<illkillyou54321> Hello, I seem to be having an issue with my dell monitor (or perhaps monitor/graphics card combination) when running Ubuntu 6.06.  Namely, it keeps freezing.  I've updated all that I can using the package installer, so I think my drivers are up to date, but after that I'm not sure where to go next...? Any help/ideas that you folks might be willing to graciously provide would be greatly appreciated...  I run a 9700 Pro Radeon Card with a 
<timetrap> cafuego how can I tell it to always use ATAPI?
<cafuego_> timetrap: I assume it's ATAPI:0,0,0
<foormea> timetrap, gnomebaker is just a frontend for cdrecord
<timetrap> caf: Bingo
<timetrap> foormea: Oh okay. I will try it
<foormea> timetrap, you should have a conf file for cdrecord somewhere in /etc or in your ~ directory in which you can put default settings
<cafuego_> timetrap: gnomebaker kinda handles that, right clickign an ISO image and choosing 'burn' should also work fine.
<foormea> timetrap, well if you've installed gnomebaker then you have cdrecord
<dimeotane> foormea:  gnome baker shows the dive capabilities... is there a cdrecord command that does that?
<zm635> hey all, I plan on resizing my current ntfs partition to install ubuntu in the remainaing space.  I've been told to use qtparted, or something like that.  How painful is the process and what are the chances I will lose my windows installation?
<cafuego_> zm635: it's not painful, 1 in 1000?
<dimeotane> zm635: backup if you want to keep anything
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Gah the Arch Linux Voodoo beta made my ntfs into swap yet it's STILL ntfs
<adminx> Okay, I got audio using my Bluetooth headset (Motorola HT820) on Feisty (7.04) is there anything I can do to improve the sound grade. Sounds better under Windows. I think I have missed some step...
<foormea> dimeotane, there should be? but i'm not an expert
<dazjorz> that's the bad thing about a channel with so many users
<cafuego_> zm635: But you *MUST* defrag and check for errors.
<dazjorz> questions are easily overlooked :(
<timetrap> is this a problem with anything, I get it when I run the cdrecord
<timetrap> Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.
<zm635> dimeotane, backup yes, I have two 250gb's here in raid 0 right now, can I make an image of my current drive (a seperate 80gb) and save it there?
<foormea> timetrap, sudo hdparm /dev/<relevant with your cd drive>
<cafuego_> zm635: Yes, but keep in mind raid0 means all data will be gone if one of the drives dies.
<foormea> then you can enable dma in there
<mau> does gaim support bonjour?
<dimeotane> oooh.. I remember there something about enable DMA in ubuntu... anyone else know about that? or is it a thing from old ubuntu versions
<Biscuitian_Warhe> yeah
<timetrap> Oh thanks!
<Biscuitian_Warhe> it's....
<zm635> cafuego: yeah, i know...  and one of em's clicking methinks D:
<foormea> hdparm
<cafuego_> ouchies
<Biscuitian_Warhe> sudo hdparm /dev/xxx -p1 i think
<zm635> i'll lose all my...  videos...
<foormea> man hdparm will tell better :)
<cafuego_> hdparm -c1 -d1 -u1 /dev/hdX
<atomiku> What command shall I do to copy my linux / partition to another partition?
<zm635> so, could someone tell me how to make said image?
<bibek> namaste room!!
<atomiku> Could cp do the job properly?
<foormea> cp -r
<bibek> !xdm
<cafuego_> atomiku: yes, but rsync will be *much* faster
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 756 kB
<atomiku> rsync eh
<atomiku> Because the thing is...
<atomiku> My hard drive is faulty, got the SMART error, failure imminent etc etc
<AsusM2N-MX> is a kernel install simple a matter of apt-get install linux-image-<kernel version>?
<timetrap> BANG! it works!
<dimeotane> zm635:  what's "said image'
<AsusM2N-MX> simply
<cafuego_> AsusM2N-MX: yes
<timetrap> Thanks foom, dime, and caf
<atomiku> normally when I try I access the hard drive, the lil light on my box stays on and normally linux goes into read only mode
<dimeotane> timetrap: sweet!  whatd you do to fix?
<AsusM2N-MX> ahh good
<cafuego_> atomiku: youch
<timetrap> you too warhe
<atomiku> Yeah
<zm635> dimeotane: i wish to make an image of this 80gb i use to boot off and stash it on my raid array.  can I do that through the livecd, or will it not work since the drives are ntfs?
<reap> is there any way to edit the xorg.conf file pre-installation?? so that i might be able to install
<atomiku> I'm not yet ready to accept it may be permanently f**ked, but im gonna move everything on the faulty hard drive to another hard drive and try and fix it another time
<cafuego_> zm635: you've got a chance of trashing the entire NTFS partition, yes
<alienseer23> !formosa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formosa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dimeotane> reap  drop to term with ctrl-alt f1
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Well
<atomiku> So.... rsync.... lemme take a look into this
<Biscuitian_Warhe> You can recovered a formated HD
<doseryder> I added an entry to the menu.lst (for grub) but when i try to boot into the partition, it saids "iinvalid device requested" what does that really suggests.  Any useful inputs is appreciated
<atomiku> Yeah
<zm635> cafuego_: barf...
<PirateHead> atomiku: take a look at Dirvish as well. It uses rsync and provides functionality on top of it
<cafuego_> atomiku: after the rsync, run some smartctl tests.
<atomiku> once my crap is copied over, im just gonna nuke everythign thats on the harddrive
<cafuego_> zm635: the joys of closed source systems
<zm635> indeed
<PirateHead> atomiku: have no clue whether that's off-topic concerning your question =D
<timetrap> This has been a super helpful IRC chat thanks everyone!
<dimeotane> zm635:   dd can do a nice image   I think partimage can too
<atomiku> When grub tried to load ubuntu it gave me error 18
<atomiku> apparently the bios is too old to handle the large sized boot partition...
<PirateHead> atomiku: does LILO load it correctly?
<atomiku> Havent tried LILO
<vox754> PirateHead: do you use LILO?
<dimeotane> http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-FAQ
<doseryder> I added an entry to the menu.lst (for grub) but when i try to boot into the partition, it saids "iinvalid device requested" what does that really suggests.  Any useful inputs is appreciated
<PirateHead> vox754: I have tried it, but I use GRUB.
<mark_> Does ubuntu not have libqt4-dev available?  tried to apt-get after apt-get update but I don't see it
<dimeotane> http://www.rajeevnet.com/hacks_hints/os_clone/os_cloning.html
<dimeotane> check those two liinks
<atomiku> thanks man
<vox754> doseryder: you selected a wrong /dev/sdxx in the root line.
<zm635> dimeotane: thanks.  and doesnt DD stand for "delete drive"?  :P
<dimeotane> zm635:  what format is your raid.. the drive you're backing up to?
<zm635> ntfs
<doseryder> vox754: do you mean this line, root (hd0,6) ?
<mau> does gaim support bonjour networking?
<dimeotane> could be a problem there.. you'll need to check for ability to write to ntfs
<xexos> I need Open GL, what package do i install?
<vox754> doseryder: yes... probably... ah, and also the kernel one I think. root=/dev/sdxx
<dimeotane> write to ntfs in linux is new.. .with ntfs-3g
<mark_> oh, duh. I was ssh'ed into a different computer
<doseryder> according to the error message table, err 12 : Invalid device requested This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.
<skjr> good evening everybody
<skjr> could anybody offer me a bit of assistance with a video driver?
<zm635> Error: could not find suitable error message
<profx> how do I get a shell open in ubuntu?
<jrib> !terminal | profx
<ubotu> profx: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jrib> skjr: which one?
<vox754> profx: "gnome-terminal" Ctrl+Alt+1
<doseryder> vox754: well, the thing is when i tried to manually mount the partition (win vista) in ubuntu, I mounted it as sda7 which corresponds to the GRUB's hard drive scheme
<skjr> jrib - ATI X1300 in Ubuntu 610
<jrib> !ati | skjr
<ubotu> skjr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doseryder> vox754 and it mounted
<erpo> I'm trying to dd from my cdrom's device to a file on the hard disk to create an ISO file. But something is wrong with the disc and dd has stopped writing to the ISO file about 530MB. Now I can't eject the disc (the light is still flashing) and I CAN'T kill the dd process, even when I sudo kill -9 <PID of DD>. What should I do?
<Vik> Hello again
<gaminggeek> Hey there
<vox754> doseryder: the sda7 numbers are device numbers, so I don't think you can manually override them that easily.
<vox754> erpo: try "eject"
<jacob> How do i reconfigure a xorg.config
<jacob> then settup dual monitors
<Vik> Okay so i am the one having the spash screen hang problem
<jrib> !dualhead | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<erpo> vox754: Didn't work. The dd command finally gave up and the disc ejected.
<joe4444> jacob, i just went through that whole process... what brand video card?
<vox754> jacob: open "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" it has a line in it that you can copy and paste in the trminal
<jacob> nvidia
<skjr> I keep getting the same error everytime I attempt to install the drivers
<joe4444> oh, ati here...
<Vik> I tries hitting esc during the boot screen hoping that i would get some sort of command prompt so I could do the "acpi=off" thing but i dont get the prompt
<Vik> I also tried the "alt+f2"... nothing
<ioerror> is it possible to have more than one d-i preseed/late_command ?
<ioerror> ie: string echo foo and then a second string echo bar ?
<vox754> Vik: modify the "/boot/grub/menu.lst" there is a line like hiddenmenu, which you need to take off the # hash mark
<skjr> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<skjr> Reading package lists... Done
<skjr> Building dependency tree
<skjr> Reading state information... Done
<skjr> Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<skjr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<skjr> is only available from another source
<Vik> i was reading that some people with the nvidia card have problems with booting. I have an nvidia7600
<skjr> E: Package xorg-driver-fglrx has no installation candidate
<jrib> !paste | skjr
<ubotu> skjr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atomiku> !paste | skjr
<atomiku> oh
<mindstate> where in the /dev/ do usb joysticks show up?
<doseryder> vox754: i didn't overide anything, I was trying to say that i mounted sda7 with no problems in ubuntu, of course I would like to be able to boot into it by adding an entry to Grub's menu.lst .  if the device name for the partition is sda7, it should translate to (hd0, 6) rite?  Would u be kind enough to take it look at my menu.lst if I post it in pastebin or something ?
<jrib> skjr: you need to have the "restricted" repositories enabled
<jrib> !repos | skjr
<ubotu> skjr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<skjr> i believe I do
<jrib> skjr: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<skjr> ok
<xexos> how do i get OpenGL???
<vox754> doseryder: well, I'm not using X server so I can't pretty much browse nothing. But let me get this straigth, do you want to be able to boot Vista?
<Vik> vox754: how do i modify that? I have ZERO linux experience
<khalsa> ok: finally got ubuntu installed, up and running, wireless all ok. Just one question more: Thinkpad X41 tablet PC. Got pen working any everything. I got the XrandR applet to switch the screen rotation (for when I flip the screen), problem is that when I flip the screen, change the rotation, the mouse remains in the same way, so it's going up and down in wierd opposite directions
<doseryder> vox754: yes, and it is on sda7
<skjr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9562/
<Western_Digital> HELLO!
<vox754> Vik: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<bruenig> !hi | Western_Digital
<ubotu> Western_Digital: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Western_Digital> OOO! Thanks!
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: Please don't shout.
<vox754> doseryder: Ah. For Windows partitions you need other lines, like some "Chainloader +1". I can't tell, somebody may be able to give you those lines.
<Western_Digital> Quick question, is there a list of ubuntu compat. NIC? I have a Dell box with an incompat NIC.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: Try this config (\n means newline)
<bruenig> skjr, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Western_Digital> I just need a cheap PCI NIC to use with Ubuntu
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: title Windows \n root(hdx,x) \n chainloader +1
<HentaiSushi> um wow
<HentaiSushi> i still conect ehre
<HentaiSushi> connect*
<HentaiSushi> here*
<skjr> Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<skjr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<skjr> is only available from another source
<skjr> E: Package xorg-driver-fglrx has no installation candidate
<Western_Digital> ANyone? List of cheapie PCI NIC's compat wit' ubuntu?
<Vik> vox754 ok but how do i get to the command prompt. When i boot i get a boot menu on the screen. it asks weather i want to load one of TWO ubuntu kernel's (both of which also have  a recovery console option OR windows xp) I can choose either of the "ubuntu options and then it said choose "e", "c", or "b".
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: Most should work.
<Western_Digital> hmmm
<jrib> skjr: don't paste here
<Western_Digital> any reccomendations? If you could, find one at ww.newegg.com
<Western_Digital> www.newegg.com *
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: Well, avoid 3com :)
<Cpudan80_> Hello all -- got a problem
<bruenig> skjr, do "uname -r"
<vox754> Vik: I think it is self explanatory. Type e to edit a line, c for a command line and b to boot a kernel
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe Ty for your response and input :> do yo mind taking a look at my menu.lst, I basically followed what the XP entry (which boots and works fine) but when i try to boot into the newly added vista entry it was return error 12: "invalid device request".  So it does recognize a partition but its not liking it
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: But personally, for a server, get a really good expensive reliable nic, and get cheap-ass nic's for all desktops.
<Cpudan80_> tyring to install on a Gigabyte 965P-DS3
<Western_Digital> 3com eh?
<skjr> sorry, didn't think 4 lines was really flooding
<cipherpunk> hello
<skjr> i'll use the pastebin next time
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: pastebit it
<Western_Digital> ara, sorry, tight budget, need like a $20 one
<khalsa> ok, I undertand previous question is quite specific. Second Q: my kernel is Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-11-generic, does it matter that it's the generic and not one of the -386 ones?
<Cpudan80_> It won't detect the CD ROM
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: Then get a cheap-ass one ;)
<bruenig> khalsa, generic is good
<vox754> skjr: it is flooding if you do it again and again.
<Western_Digital> any reccomendations? If you could, find one at www.newegg.com
<Ctraos> hi
<Cpudan80_> It's on IDE channel 4
<Cpudan80_> as the master
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: If you're fishing in the bargain bin, make sure it supports 100Mbps full duplix.
<Cpudan80_> Any ideas as to how to set that as the CD drive?
<skjr> i used the pastebin to paste the contents of the file I was asked for
<Cpudan80_> err well DVD
<bruenig> skjr, uname -r
<Western_Digital> ara, oh yah, I know that
<skjr> I was just pasting the error, sorry for any inconvenience
<Ctraos> any speack spanish i need help
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: And don't bother with the 400Mbps ones for now, until you have a better budget :)
<vicente> Ctraos, i do
<Vik> okay, so i pick the newest "kernel" hit "e" and type in "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"?
<skjr> bruenig - 2.6.17-11-generic
<Western_Digital> anyone reccomendations? At www.newegg.com would be great
<Arafangion> Western_Digital: I'm a cynic, ok? That's what I call the 1Gbps ones.
<vox754> Has anyone used the 1000 MBit connection so far?
<Western_Digital> ha!
<Western_Digital> don't need tha
<Western_Digital> t
<Arafangion> vox754: 1000 MBit ones?
<vox754> Vik: where are you? are you booting the PC or are you already logged in?
<Arafangion> vox754: You do realise that most pci busses are limited to about 400mbps?
<bruenig> skjr, and you are on 386 right
<Ctraos> nescesito ayuda para configurar una red inalambrica acabo de instalar el ubuntu 6.10
<skjr> 386?
<jrib> !es | Ctraos
<ubotu> Ctraos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vox754> Arafangion: yeah, I mean the network connection, 10/100 and now 1000
<vicente> Ctraos,  te puedo ayudar ien 30 minutors?
<bruenig> skjr, 32 bit
<vicente> Ctraos,  voy a salir pero luego regreso
<skjr> oh, sorry, yes
<Vik> vox754: I am sitting at home on windows xp (laptop has two hard drives)
<rbil> Western_Digital: this one is fine http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833127102
<Western_Digital> OOO cool
<Arafangion> vox754: The difference being that those 100mbps cards could actually transfer at close to 100mbps on the system bus.
<bruenig> skjr, ok then, try this: wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-11.2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.7-11.2_i386.deb
<Arafangion> vox754: Whereas the 1000mbps ones cannot.
<Dagon^> hay guys
<jrib> skjr: pastebin the full output from:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx    (including the update stuff)
<Western_Digital> thank you VERY much!
<Dagon^> serious help please
<Dagon^> -
<Arafangion> Dagon^: Indeed, your keyboard is stuffed.
<Zambezi> Dagon^, Just tell about the problem.
<illkillyou54321> Hello, I seem to be having an issue with (I think it's my monitor/graphics card combination) running Ubuntu 6.06.  Namely, it keeps freezing.  I've updated all that I can using the package installer, so my drivers are up to date. Past that, I'm out of ideas.  None of the FAQ's or other bugs seem to apply...
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: pastebin is way too busy and not accepting any new submissions at the moment, any other pastebin like sites you can recommend, sry
<vox754> Vik: yes, but are you booting Ubuntu or are you already running it, or are you just asking so you can do it later?
<Arafangion> doseryder: rafb.net/paste
<Luxus> hallo
<Dagon^> ok, i've done a /swap(200MB), a /boot(2GB), a usual linux-partition(10GB) and one windows-partition(10GB) and 77GB empty NTFS, i've flagged the /boot but grub starts up in console not in a list
<Ctraos> no help in spanish XD i need help in english to configure my wireless conection in ubuntu 6.10 who can help me plz
<vox754> Arafangion: yeah, whatever. But have you actually transfer to 1000 Mbps or is it just a myth right now?
<bruenig> !howdy | Luxus
<ubotu> Luxus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Arafangion> Dagon^: 100MB for /boot would be far, far, far more than neccessary.
<Dagon^> yeah yeah
<vox754> Dagon^: that is BAD.
<Luxus> in diesem chat befinden sich fast 1000 leute    hat irgendjemand irgendwas zu sagen??
<Arafangion> Dagon^: /swap does not need a mountpoint, but you still only need about 512MB for that.
<skjr> jrib - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9565/
<jrib> skjr: notice the errors?
<xexos> where can i get OpenGL? i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems" erros
<bruenig> skjr, ah Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/restricted Packages
<Ctraos> plz who can hel me my ubuntu detect me the modem but i need put info
<skjr> yes i do
<Arafangion> Dagon^: I'd give windows 40GB, and then install ext3 support for windows next time you reboot, rather than messing around with NTFS.
<Luxus> thiss iss crazy
<skjr> but don't know how to correct them
<Peppery> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Arafangion> Dagon^: And give linux a 20GB root, and put all the rest of the space into /home
<vox754> Arafangion: I want to try those ext3 drivers, which one do you recommend; I think there are four at least.
<Aiwuu> hola, alguien habla espaol?
<Peppery> Does anyone have any apache optimization tips? It's extremely slow over lan.
<Vik> vox754: i guess i'm not understanding the question (BTW thank you VERY much for being so patient with me, i know it's probably very taxing) I am currently on my laptop, on which i am using win xp. I have two physical hard drives in this laptop, of which the second hard drive has Ubuntu installed. When i boot i have the option of booting to either drive.
<jrib> skjr: can you download http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  ?
<skjr> i'm assuming there is some way I need to enable other repositories?
<bruenig> skjr, well it isn't the us repos because I am using them
<vox754> Vik: OK, that is better, see?
<Arafangion> vox754: http://www.fs-driver.org/ works well.
<AsusM2N-MX> is there a way to check if a kernel works with a certain release? for eg. is 2.6.20 works with dapper?
<skjr> jrib - nothing happens when I try that
<AsusM2N-MX> does = is
<Aiwuu> does anybody know why my dvdrom dont read cds? (and dvds...) ... (yes, its fine, it works on windows!><)
<jrib> skjr: so it fails to download?
<Peppery> jrib: http://www.peppery9.net/Packages.gz
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: Pasted or sent yet?
<jacob> Idk were the thing isl!
<jrib> Peppery: well I just want to know if /he/ can download it :)
<vox754> Arafangion: I wanted to try just one, but then I realized there were like 3 open source and 1 freeware, some with writing capabilities and others read-only, all of them steaming from a book from Windows NT filesystems
<Peppery> ah okay, thought you needed a mirror :P
<doseryder> http://rafb.net/p/95UZxr65.html
<jrib> Peppery: thanks
<Arafangion> vox754: I personally use this one.
<hexidigital> how can i find the numerical permission value of a file/folder via cli?
<Peppery> jrib: Want me to leave it up or not?
<doseryder> the added entry is near the bottom, everything else works
<Vik> vox754: the version of ubuntu i installed on the second drive is the "DVD 3.51gb x64 AMD version"
<jrib> Peppery: nah
<doseryder> you will see it
<Dagon^> well, i didn't exactly get any help
<skjr> jrib - its opening as a text file in firefox
<Peppery> hexidigital: ls -l
<hexidigital> Peppery:  awesome, thanks :)
<vox754> Vik: bad Vik, you should have installed the i386 one, I'll wait.
<Western_Digital> HELLO!
<Peppery> hexidigital: :)
<Peppery> yo!
<jrib> skjr: ok, and if you use wget to download it in a terminal, what does the following command return:  file NAME_OF_FILE_YOU_DOWNLOADED
<Western_Digital> Okay,
<d1gital> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, but i installed windows on another partition and it repolaced grub with ntldr.  How do i reinstall grub from the livecd?
<Vik> vox754: oh crap. why? i DO have a x64 processor on this machine
<Western_Digital> does #ubuntu need any moderating?
<Peppery> Western_Digital: We're fine.
<Western_Digital> I would be GLAD to help
<vox754> Vik: the 64 bit doesn't run Java and Flash so you need some tricks to get it done. It is best to use i386 for normal users.
<kenthomson> !swiftfox
<OkinawaInstructo> i am trying to ssh into one of my machines and i keep getting an error telling me i need to add the correct host key in "/root/.ssh/known_hosts"... how do i do this?
<hexidigital> Peppery:  no.. i mean 777, 644, etc...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> kenthomson, what do you need help with
<Peppery> hexidigital: Oh, ls -n
<joe4444> OkinawaInstructo, google: ssh public key authentication
<Peppery> ?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> swiftfox is a firefox extension that speeds up firefox i believe....
<joe4444> OkinawaInstructo, there are lots of easy to follow guides
<vox754> Vik: I also, and many other, have amd64, but we use i386. There is no big difference unless you are running a server with tons of files and memory use.
<bruenig> Biscuitian_Warhe, no it isn't
<OkinawaInstructo> joe4444: thanks
<Biscuitian_Warhe> oh. haha.
<joe4444> OkinawaInstructo, wait... nvm
<joe4444> OkinawaInstructo, regular ssh with password login?
<hexidigital> Peppery:  no, that shows the numerical value for the owner :/  ... perhaps i'm asking for something that does not exist
<soweto76> OkinawaInstructo, in my experience it means that you should delete lines in that file.
<Dagon^> could someone tell me what is wrong?
<kenthomson> HELP; Questions; IS swiftfox GPL-ed? Is it proprietary software? Is it worth using? Does it give observable performance boost? Do any of you recommend it/or criticise it out of personal experience or otherwise? And is it really proprietary software? (thats the reason i am not using it)
<c0nka> can any1 help me plz
<soweto76> OkinawaInstructo, they will be renewed when you try again.
<kenthomson> bruenig, thats my question
<Vik> vox754: how hard is it to modify? shouldn't the x64 bit version work on a processor capable of x64 operations?
<d1gital> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, but i installed windows on another partition and it repolaced grub with ntldr.  How do i reinstall grub from the livecd?
<c0nka> if any1 can try and help me pm plz
<bruenig> kenthomson, ok well here is the answer: "yeah sort of, kind of depends on your perspective"
<kenthomson> !grub | digital
<ubotu> digital: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joe4444> OkinawaInstructo, usually when i connect to a new host with "ssh user@host.com" it will simply ask me if i want to trust the host, and after that it never asks again
<rbil> hexidigital: is this what you're after? http://customdesign.homelinux.net/chmodCalc.html
<skjr> jrib - Packages.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<kenthomson> bruenig, i sort of expected something less ambiguous ;-)
<hexidigital> rbil:  hey, that'll work :)  thanks
<bruenig> kenthomson, as did I from your question
<c0nka> can any1 help
<jrib> skjr: ok, it's not what I thought then
<c0nka> plzzzzzzzz pm me
<AsusM2N-MX> does linux-image-2.6.20-9-generic kernel work for *ALL* processors?
<Vik> vox754: oh..., horsesh*t. All that wasted time, arggggg!
<OkinawaInstructo> joe4444: i keep trying that but i still get the same error
<bruenig> !anyone | c0nka
<Arafangion> AsusM2N-MX: Of course not.
<kenthomson> bruenig, anything else you gotta say?
<ubotu> c0nka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> kenthomson, what is your question, !swiftfox is not a question
<Peppery> hexidigital: sorry, i really don't know. try ls --help
<AsusM2N-MX> Arafangion: how abt k7/k8 processors?
<kenthomson> ! grub | d1gital
<ubotu> d1gital: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vox754> Vik: yes, but software is a different thing. It involves creating a 32 bit environment inside the 64 bit one, there are tutorials to do so. I've never tried them, though. You are better learning Linux the easy way, then you can just do other stuff.
<Arafangion> AsusM2N-MX: It should work on those, but it does NOT work on, eg, my Palm PDA.
<hexidigital> Peppery:  rbil sent me a link that will suffice... thanks anyway
<AsusM2N-MX> Arafangion: hehehe ok
<Arafangion> AsusM2N-MX: Nor the sony PS3
<c0nka> anyone
<kenthomson> bruenig, i said it above, but here is it again; HELP; Questions; IS swiftfox GPL-ed? Is it proprietary software? Is it worth using? Does it give observable performance boost? Do any of you recommend it/or criticise it out of personal experience or otherwise? And is it really proprietary software? (thats the reason i am not using it)
<Arafangion> AsusM2N-MX: Nor the IBM Power5 supercomputer.
<skjr> jrib - so do you think I'm not contacting the correct repositories?
<vox754> Vik: don't feel bad, 700 MB for the i386 is going to be a piece of cake.
<bruenig> kenthomson, proprietary means that it costs money, and it doesn't. It didn't give me too much of a boost, at least not enough for me to drop firefox for it.
<soweto76> Vik, many commentators report that 64 is rather slower for most things as well as more limited in what programs will run correctly
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: http://rafb.net/p/95UZxr65.html
<jrib> skjr: well your files are fine, it should work afaict.  Is it still failing now?
<Arafangion> bruenig: Doesn't neccessarily mean that it costs money
<skjr> is what failing?
<kenthomson> bruenig, proprietary != costs-money. eg.Opera is proprietary software but IS FREEWARE
<Arafangion> kenthomson: Not even add-supported now. :)
<joe4444> mmmm freeware
<jrib> skjr: sudo apt-get update
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe its near the end, you'll see that vista entry I added in
<bruenig> closed source != proprietary
<Vik> vox754: Gotcha! Alrighty then guess i have some work to do. The good thing is that i have the "regular" version downloaded already. all i have to do is burn it and boot to it.
<skjr> i still get the some index files have failed to load message
<bruenig> perhaps I am thinking too much in economic terms
<crimsun> kenthomson: the phrase "Free" has particular gravitas to those of us with a Debian heritage [see http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines ] 
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: So do you have a raid setup or something, and vista is located in sda7?
<bruenig> is there a specific definition of it as it relates to software, I always called closed source one thing and proprietary another
<Arafangion> bruenig: Even in economic terms you're wrong :)
<vox754> Vik: yey. Happy happy joy joy.
<kenthomson> Arafangion, but none the least, it is proprietary software and until you people learn to drop it, it is not going to help OS in general as it is going to encourage them to engage in further endeavours with closed-source software
<Vik> soweto76: ahh did not know that..., well the slower part anyway
<jrib> skjr: comment the failing repositories in your sources.list, update, then uncomment and try update again.  Are you comfortable doing this?
<bruenig> kenthomson, which is why you don't use bios right
<Arafangion> kenthomson: You're talking to the wrong person.
<skjr> i know how to comment them out, but what do I update?
<kenthomson> bruenig, (for previous statement) you could say something more to illustrate your point
<Vik> thanks for all the help..., and uhh.... i'll be back in a few i guess
<jrib> skjr: by "update", I mean, "sudo apt-get update"
<AsusM2N-MX> what settings will use a generic video source ?
<skjr> ahh, ok
<Aiwuu> is there an Ubuntu CD updated (because my internet is to slow and i dont want to upgrade it from an old version)
<Aiwuu> ?
<c0nka> can any1 help
<vox754> Vik: yey.
<greg_> anyone know how to uninstall or also run windows im getting frustrated because there are windows programs i would like to have
<kenthomson> bruenig, The point is we use closed-source only when ABSOLUTELY necessay, never otherwise. If it takes longer/lack some functionality (free software) than we use it over proprietary software instead of the effeciency-loss. But if it is absolutely necessary (BIOS, video-card-drivers), than we have got no other options
<skjr> where is that file located again, i remember in etc, but what subdirectory?
<bruenig> video card drivers aren't necessary
<c0nka> any1
<c0nka> come on plz
<jrib> skjr: 'locate sources.list' is a command that would help, but the answer is: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vox754> greg_: virtuallization? VMWare
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe no raid setup.  And I'm pretty sure it is on sda7 b/c I tried to manualy mount this vista drive and it worked.  Maybe its worth mention this peculiar pattern.  My Ubuntu boot is on sda5 so I would assume that it is (hd0, 4) which is what I have in the menu.lst too (it boots and everything) but if were to do a find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub it would in fact return (hd1, 4) thats just weird
<joe4444> Aiwuu, sure... Feisty is at herd 5 now (i think) and available as an iso
<kenthomson> bruenig, i am not here to ram my head against a (instert_whatever_here)
<Arafangion> greg_: Which windos programs?
<c0nka> can any1 help
<Aiwuu> joe4444 ammm and Edgy? :P
<jrib> c0nka: instead of asking for someone to help, just repeat your question because I have no idea what the issue is
<c0nka> ok lol
<pabst> is there anything more frustrating than a Broadcomm wireless nic in a Dell?
<Arafangion> pabst: Yes.
<joe4444> Aiwuu, i just got an Edgy iso for ubuntu and xubuntu yesterday
<Arafangion> pabst: An ATI card in an otherwise excellent laptop?
<crimsun> pabst: yes, a persisting, dull pain in the front of one' skull
<joe4444> Aiwuu, what exactly do you mean "updated" ?   which version of ubuntu do you have now?
<crimsun> one's^
<pabst> Arafangion: So Ive heard
<vox754> doseryder: I just remembered on Windows partitions you might need to set up some "map" lines, which you may be able to find on the ubuntuforums.org
<c0nka> how do i install ubuntu becouse i have d/lded it and put it on disc and dont no how to install it
<pabst> crimsun: That would be pretty annoying, but this is providing a dull pain in the front of my skull :)
<skjr> jrib - i guess I'm not sure exactly what to comment out
<jrib> skjr: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<greg_> well for one is a program for guitar and another is for my phone that has drivers only for windows
<bruenig> c0nka, restart your computer with the cd in the drive, make sure your BIOS is set to boot from cdrom
<skjr> there are only 4 lines in that file that are not commmented out
<Vik> vox754:  you going to be around for a bit?
<doseryder> What exactly is error 12: "invalid device requested" "This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors. "
<grumillo> hot do i select which version to use in python (i have 2.4 and 2.5 but if i type python i get 2.4) thanks
<c0nka> how do i install ubuntu becouse i have d/lded it and put it on disc and dont no how to install it
<vox754> Vik: I guess a bit.
<Arafangion> greg_: You may have to reboot, or find different programs for linux.  I suggest the later.
<Vik> vox754: sweet
<soweto76> pabst, lspci will give you the exact model, then search for that in the forums.  You may get lucky like I and find a script that sets it up easily.
<posingaspopular> c0nka: put the disk in your computer, then boot it
<xexos> where can i get OpenGL? i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems" erros
<doseryder> "device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors"
<c0nka> i av
<joe4444> c0nka, you may have to set your BIOS to boot the CD-ROM before the hard drive
<gard> c0nka ... bruenig answered you .. scroll up and se ...
<Aiwuu> joe444 6.10
<c0nka> but all it comes up is the program
<c0nka> s
<joe4444> Aiwuu, isn't that edgy?
<Aiwuu> is edgy ><
<[H] 3b0R> hello im running edgy eft on an hp compaq nx6325 here the wireless network is etremly slow, im using the windows driver with the fwcutter thingy, anyone got sny tip?
<[Nige] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doseryder> whats device string? (can someone translate it into english)
<pabst> soweto76: I did, script ran great, card won't talk to the router... doesnt see any routers
<joe4444> Aiwuu, so why do you need to upgrade?
<vox754> doseryder: I tell you, go to the forums and search for dual boot, and also you should give people the "sudo fdisk -l" info.
<c0nka> i have but all it comes up is the program eg firefox
<gard> c0nka ... if you are still not sure how to go about installing ubuntu ... the process in a nutshell is ... burn  the downloaded .iso image to a CD ... or DVD as the case may be ...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: that is weird, hmmmm.....
<foormea> hey, anyone uses ivman here?
<fizzmahon> i have a fresh install of ubuntu and my video card is a radeon 7500, will i benefit by installing fglrx?
<c0nka> gard i av m8
<joe4444> c0nka, did the cd boot into a linux desktop?
<bruenig> c0nka, step by step by step here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<PiNE> crimsun, yep that completely worked the sound is back! thanks for the help.
<c0nka> nope
<babygurlz> iii
<genii> fizzmahon Yes. That is the same card I have
<crimsun> PiNE: np.
<gard> c0nka .. make sure your computer's BIOS is set to allow booting from the cd/dvd drive if a disk is present in it ... then insert the disc you burned in to the drive and then reboot ...
<soweto76> pabst, does iwlist show anything ( man iwlist )
<fiveFS> ok, i connect a usb hdd, and it mounts at /media/usbdisk.... but it is acting like that drive is part of my root filesystem... so data contain on that drive "fills up" my root mount
<fiveFS> is there any way to avoid that behavior?
<c0nka> o k
<fizzmahon> genii, how do i install it? apt-get install fglrx?
<greg_>  well how do you uninstall ubuntu then
<erUSUL> fizzmahon: i do not think so the ati-radeon driver is enough for that type of card
<mikedoty> Hi people.  I have an easy to answer question.  If I'm in a dir and do ls, it of course lists the files.  But if I type ls ????, it not only lists all dirs with a length of 4, but it lists the files of each of those dirs.
<mikedoty> How can I tell it I just want the folder names, not the contents listed?
<genii> !ati | fizzmahon
<ubotu> fizzmahon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<c0nka> but do have format your comp
<vox754> greg_: how do you uninstall XP then? you don't, simply install another Operating System.
<joe4444> c0nka, the ubuntu cd will format as part of the installation
<bruenig> uninstalling ubuntu would be to format the disk it is on
<gard> c0nka ... ubuntu is one of those distros that is packaged as what is called as a Live CD ...
<c0nka> ok cheers , fnx for the help m8
<pabst> soweto76: No scan results :/
<joe4444> you have the option to manually set the partitions, too
<genii> erUSUL: The fglrx drivers add some GL support tho notyet all the 3D GL capabilities
<fiveFS> ok, i connect a usb hdd, and it mounts at /media/usbdisk.... but it is acting like that drive is part of my root filesystem... so data contain on that drive "fills up" my root mount
<fiveFS> is there any way to avoid that behavior?
<bruenig> !repeat | fiveFS
<ubotu> fiveFS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fizzmahon> genii, do you run beryl
<erUSUL> genii: the radeon driver in that card has 3d support (mesa gl) and superior 2d performance
<vox754> fiveFS: why do you say that? Do you have any proof?
<genii> fizzmahon: No, I run XFCE
<mikedoty> Ok, I wanted ls -d ????.  Thanks me :)
<greg_> vox754   sorry stepped away  virtualzation vmware?
<vox754> mikedoty: maybe "man <command>" can save you time, everytime.
<genii> erUSUL: I tried the vesa driver, stock ATI driver, radeon and fglrx and of all the fglrx worked best in my case. I have an AIW 7500
<fiveFS> vox754: yes.... I have a 9gb hdd mounted as /.  I have an 80gb drive at /media/usbdisk.  when i tar a file onto /media/usbdisk, it decreases the capacity of / until there is no space left on the device
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: ok try (\n still being new line)
<vox754> greg_: search the ubuntuforums.org and you will see that is possible to run Windows XP inside Ubuntu through virtualization
<fiveFS> if i cd into /media/usbdisk, and delete this 4gb tar file, i magically have 4gb free on /
<mbac> is there an open source mathematica-like variant?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: title=Windows Vista \n rootnoverify (hd0,6) \n makeactive \n chainloader +1
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: http://rafb.net/p/Q5dVCd55.html
<doseryder> the report from fdisk -l
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: I would assume \n means MAKE A NEW LINE and not take it literally eh
<deltaray> I've been looking for a howto on how to fix vista after I installed Ubuntu on a Vista machine and used gparted instead of Vista's resizer.  But I'm having trouble finding anything.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: haha yeah :P
<Orfeous> need some help getting my NFS to work :) i cant mount my exports :P i dont know why. nfs-server is configured correct and also the exports. but when i mount it says something like this.. "mount: djuret:/mnt/wd: can't read superblock"
<deltaray> Could I get some help please?
<vox754> fiveFS: wow, small / I guess. mmm... the USB drive is FAT32 and so you cannot have a 4 GB file...
<Madpilot> deltaray, just nuke Virusta. Problem solved.
<Arafangion> vox754: IFS doesn't work on my usb drives :(
<deltaray> Madpilot, Well, its not an option, its for someone else.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Orfeous: I had the same issue, I just did something with IPs and it worked out
<deltaray> If it was my machine, then sure.
<joe4444> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will turn my fresh Xubuntu Edgy install into Ubuntu Edgy, as if i installed from the Ubuntu Edgy Live CD, right?
<fiveFS> vox754: actually its ext3 ... and i figured it out i think.  i just need to mount /dev/sda1 as a dir.
<mbac> deltaray, i think it's a lost cause
<vox754> fiveFS: congrats
<vox754> Arafangion: you mean your USB drives are ext3, I think they are standarized as FAT32, and also single partitioned.
<genii> Besides ekiga what voip softphone would be recommended?
<xexos> Where can i get OpenGl ?????
<soweto76> joe4444, you might check that with #xubuntu
<Arafangion> vox754: I have a 40GB usb drive which I sometimes format as ext3, depending on what I need.
<mbac> if you resize a partition table without first resizing the filesystem inside of it, you're pretty much destroying the filesystem
<joe4444> soweto76, thanks
<Orfeous> Biscuitian_Warhe, hmm.. ??
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: this basically means changing root to rootnoverify and removing the line "savedefault"
<vox754> xexos: I think it comes installed by default so you may have another problem try "aptitude search opengl"
<genii> (and not skype)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: Yeah, that's what a guide says (refuses to use Vista)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: Plus I remember having that problem, as I did the RC thing and beta thing, etc etc
<deltaray> mbac, What no, a guy I know at work said he did it and there is some howto somewhere about how to get it back.
<xexos> vox754: i have "NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver" installed, but i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems" errors
<epoxy> hello all
<jeeves__> can anyone help me with SecondLife?
<epoxy> hey i just started using ubuntu and noticed their app depository is a little behind... very behind in some cases.  is there another mirror or something that stays more current?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jeeves__: Alpha client for linux is the only way, wine doesn't seem to be fond of it...
<derboxen> xeros: is that for beryl? or just a gernal error?
<mbac> deltaray, i guess i'm not understanding what you mean by get it back
<doseryder> I'll give that a try and I'll reboot.  brb in 2 mins.  thx again for being so patient :>  Speaking of which, vista messed up my grub when i installed it then i fixed grub and now that its a weekend I was thinking of putting it back on my list (grub) brb
<vox754> xexos: try that line of aptitude I gave you, seems like a library missing
<mbac> does vista not work anymore at all now that ubuntu's installed?
<derboxen> i dualboot ubuntu/vista
<xexos> vox754: ok, ill try that
<derboxen> it works fine
<derboxen> grub as the bootloader
<Biscuitian_Warhe> For some reason
<Ax3> ?help
<jeeves__> Biscuitian_warhe:  good, you're still in here.  join #jeeves and I'll paste the output to read.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I have The Vista bootloader booting XP
<vox754> mbac: remember that Vista is still fresh stuff, expect the unexpected
<epoxy> ex... like gaim is still on beta 3.1.. that came out a while ago!
<xexos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deltaray> mbac, Well, right now I can't boot into it.  It starts to boot, but then just stalls. I need to fix the ntfs filesystem.
<soweto76> Ax3, ask a question!
<xexos> vox754: i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9576/
<Ax3> heh im good for now
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Vista is so behind Ubuntu in reality, if you ask me. Doesn't UAP look a lot like gksu(do), or Aero like Beryl? :P
<cheeseboy> how do i add database to msql?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> And SMP support, that's been in Linux since I dunno when
<cjlowe> hi all, quick noobish question (I really wish I just had an answer to this) I'm using rsync and want to actually *sync* both directories - changes copied to both sides - and can't seem to find syntax to do it, or maybe rsync can only sync one side? help! :)
<Falstius> Biscuitian_Warhe: luckily, gksudo does not look like UAP (which sucks)
<mbac> deltaray, sounds like a disaster.  i'm not touching it with a 10 foot pole ;)
<vox754> I booted through Rescue mode, how do I open another terminal?, Ctrl+Alt+Fx gives me nothing
<genii> cheeseboy "man mysqladmin" is very informative
<atamir> Puede alguien recomendarme algunos buenos textos para profundizar en linux?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Falstius: Sorry didn't get that, my over protective gksu (xD) wouldn't let me get your message
<cjlowe> cheeseboy, for mysql, you want to use mysqladmin I think
<vox754> xexos: sorry, can't view that right now...
<deltaray> mbac, Well, I have read that you can try to use the Vista disk to repair the installation, but I can't boot to my Vista disk.
<cjlowe> cheeseboy, for mysql, you want to use mysqladmin createdb somedatabase or something like that
<cheeseboy> cjow, i have msq-admin
<cheeseboy> but dont know how to use it?
<[H] 3b0R> hello im running edgy eft on an hp compaq nx6325 here the wireless network is etremly slow, im using the windows driver with the fwcutter thingy, anyone got sny tip?
<genii> cheeseboy Also remember that you want to create the database as either the user mysql or another user (not root) which is authorised to make and use that database
<cjlowe> cheeseboy, try running it wih --help at the end
<cjlowe> cheeseboy, it should tell you how to do it
<vox754> atamir: buy whatever book you find in your bookstore, make sure it is big and heavy.
<cjlowe> cheeseboy, or just set up phpmyadmin and point-and-click :)
<cheeseboy> huh?
<Orfeous> Biscuitian_Warhe, how to solve it??
<cjlowe> cheeseboy, are you talking about mysql or mssql?
<genii> cheeseboy phpmyadmin is a web-based interface to mysql databases. You use your web browser to make or alter databases etc
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Orfeous: Did you follow a guide?
<ClarKent> Is ubuntu like gentoo, where I only have to install one distro and run an update every once in a while?
<vox754> does anybody know how to start another console if I already booted on a rescue mode, single user, no X?
<vox754> ClarKent: Yes Superman.
<cheeseboy> i need mysql for mythtv
<cjlowe> vox754, does alt-f2 give you that?
<erUSUL> vox754: crtl + Fn where n=1:6
<atomiku> okay
<erUSUL> vox754: or install and use screen
<atomiku> im copying all my files over using rsync
<ClarKent> Nice! What's do I run in my comman console?
<[Nige] > which is the better kernal for core 2 cpus? SMP or 686?
<atomiku> but
<vox754> cjlowe: NO. It gives me a blank screen, blinking cursor, no login.
<genii> ClarKent: Mostly you will want to run update to packages. Perhaps once a month or so to run upgrade to packages. To upgrade from a major dist to the next major dist is also possible with dist-upgrade
<atomiku> im getting alot of this: skipping non-regular file "usr/lib/libsoundserver_idl.so.1"
<atomiku> is that bad?
<Orfeous> Biscuitian_Warhe, yes.. but it isnt so hard to setup :)
<cjlowe> vox754, damn... i think you want to use getty to set it up but cant help you with that right now :(
<fizzmahon> hey guys just installed fglrx and my X wont start, says cant find any monitors and gives a corrupt screen
<Orfeous> done it many times without problems until now in ubuntu.
<ClarKent> Thanks genii
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Orfeous: Yeah, I tried a guide set by step, it didn't work, took forever to mount, so I just figured out what my computer to be using it was
<[Nige] > fizzmahon, i think ati's driver support is getting worse :(
<Biscuitian_Warhe> set it to that ip
<genii> ClarKent: np
<vox754> erUSUL: I have the normal installation, it works fine. I just booted in rescue mode to try my text-based abilities.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> and then mounted it
<luke_> Hello. :P
<szkud> any hope for radeon x1600 series working in ubuntu?
<fizzmahon> [Nige] : that sucks
<AsusM2N-MX> mbac: /quit
<Aiwuu> how i can change my keyboard model (in console)
<genii> fizzmahon: To get back a working X, edit then the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to restore the vesa driver.
<luke_> Does anyone here have ubuntu dual booted with there macbook?
<vox754> cjlowe: I just booted in rescue mode to try my text-based abilities. I'm chating with irssi, and I would like another console to do stuff.
<Aiwuu> like setxkbmap bla bla bla
<Aiwuu> ?
<rendo> !workgroups
<rendo> !workgroup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workgroups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workgroup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheeseboy> Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'%' to database 'mythconverg'
<cheeseboy> QSqlQuery::exec: database not open
<cheeseboy> help
<fizzmahon> anyone can help me fix the "no monitors found" error from fglrx install
<rendo> Anyone know how to switch between desktop work groups?
<linuxyouser> my ubuntu 6.06 cd stalls oin my new pc any help?
<rendo> Try the live disc linuxyouser
<linuxyouser> 6.06 is only one cd
<luke_> Is anyone running on a macbook?
<linuxyouser> install/live cd
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: hey
<vox754> linuxyouser: do a check of the CD.
<linuxyouser> for defects?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: any luck?
<vox754> linuxyouser: YES.
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<rendo> Anyone know the hotkeys for switching workstations?
<rendo> In gnome
<tonyyarusso> rendo: ctrl-alt-arrow
<vox754> cheeseboy: I think I got those errors too. Never really wanted to use MythTV so I removed it.
<genii> fizzmahon: Are you now using the livecd on that same machine?
<rendo> Thanks
<fizzmahon> genii: nope in console with irssi
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: same thing, err 12: "invaid device requested" "- "This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors."
<balzac> hello
<balzac> i've got a file with the .patch extension and it's not readable by my text editor
<vox754> fizzmahon: I'm using irssi. Know cool tricks?
<balzac> how do i use it?
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: did you get a chance to take a look at my fdisk report
<[Nige] > !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<fizzmahon> vox754: what do you need to know
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: yeah, i don't get it....
<balzac> [Nige] , is that for me?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: sent it again (in a paste)
<[Nige] > balzac, nope, for me
<[Nige] > :)
<balzac> ok
<doseryder> which? the menu.lst or the fdisk report?
<vox754> fizzmahon: I don't know, anything useful. How to change colors, or scroll up, view statistics, soemthing
<genii> fizzmahon: Would it be possible to reboot to the livecd? It is more convenient then to cut and paste such things as the xorg.conf file and so on rather than from console
<Orfeous> Biscuitian_Warhe, my computer (client) has 10.10.2.20 and server has 10.10.2.1
<luke_> Anyone using a MacBook?
<fizzmahon> genii: ill brb in live cd
<fizzmahon> vox754: dont know sorry
<Jesset77> Hello!
<Jesset77> I am new to Ubuntu
<simmerz> whats the easiest way to see what version of a package is installed?
<vox754> luke_: sorry Skywalker. PC here.
<Jesset77> How can I get monitor refresh rates > 60 htz?
<szkud> so since ubuntu and ATI are not compatible can anyone recommend a linux build that does play well with ATI?
<luke_> vox754: I've seen guides on getting it run on a macbook but I'm a lil..what's the word.. afraid to try it. :P
<szkud> well *my ATI
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Orfeouse: set up in etc/exports to the client ip
<vox754> Jesset77: you don't want to change the monitor refresh rate as it make damage your monitor. For LCD 60 to 75 Hz is normal.
<Jesset77> szkud, how does it not play well with ATI? (I'm new to the convo, and I use ATI :)
<ramza3> for opengl development, what is the package to download; I have like 100 packages listed with apt-cache search opengl
<whieimhere> whats the best .flv player?
<szkud> from what I'm finding online. the ATI X1600 series has no support on Debian builds a little on everything else
<Jesset77> vox754, it's not lcd though it's CRT
<vox754> luke_: why would you be afraid? You install and that's it. You on a PPC right?
<ramza3> mesa?
<Jesset77> vox754, I would like 75 htz (60 hurts my eyes :( )  and I've run 75-85 htz for year on this monitor in windows
<luke_> vox754: PPC? I'm on a macintel. O_o
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Feisty has Mactel support
<doseryder> Biscuitian_Warhe: http://rafb.net/p/gTlmHr46.html I'm going to try that mapping thing and see if it does anything
<Megaqwerty> can someone tell me about a program to backup my system to a DVD or two?
<vox754> luke_: then it should be even easier, bro.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: ok
<etalli> Hi, I am having a problem installing 6.10 on a Dell PowerEdge 1300 with 3 SCSI drives in a raid array.  I go through the install well until I got to the section where it looks for disk drives.  The thing ticks away for about 20 seconds, and then brings up a menu where I need to choose from a list, my type of drive.  I have done some research, and they are all WDE-18300 ULTRA2, made by Western Digital.  Can anyone help me in either choosi
<szkud> luke_: you should be fine to install ubuntu on a macbook. it's a solid hardware line that's easy to support. and if it doesn't work format and switch back to OSX
<vox754> Jesset77: can you actually notice difference? Then I guess you need to set you driver options in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<skjr> jrib - just wanted to stop back to tell you that worked great - thanks again
<jrib> skjr: np, glad it worked
<Jesset77> vox754, yes, oh yes I can, thanks for the tip I shall try this :)
<skjr> one last question, any idea why an update would knock out my wireless?
<luke_> szkud: Thanks, are you running it? I've heard some bad stories with it...
<Orfeous> Biscuitian_Warhe, it just dont work.. i give up
<Megaqwerty> skjr: maybe if wpa_supplicant was updated?
<doseryder> Biscuitian_Warhe: heres my fdisk report in case u want to check it out for me again
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Orfeous: I can try to re set it up tonight, but I need to go get some things done. i'll put up my site www.mrbiscuit.net if you wanna contact me
<Megaqwerty> skjr: (assuming you are using wpa)
<szkud> no, my macs are all ppc.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: ok
<Jesset77> vox754, is that the same as "vertrefresh" by any chance?
<Orfeous> Biscuitian_Warhe, ok, see you
<skjr> on a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10, my wifi nic was supported and worked. After installing the big round of updates, its not even listed in networking anymore
<vox754> Jesset77: it is, I guess. Try "man xorg.conf" for detailed info.
<etalli> Anyone?
<szkud> I put my money in a new PC only to find out that Ubuntu is "Linux for humans that didn't buy an ATI graphics card"
<Megaqwerty>  skjr: get the package "network-manager-gnome"
<fizzmahon> genii: ok im in livecd
<Megaqwerty> it should work very easily from then on out
* Jesset77 mans
<skjr> i'll try that megaqwerty - thx
<doseryder> brb
<Megaqwerty> skjr: you're welcome
<kharloss> hi. i need some privileges in var/www for a local user . how can i do this ?
<luke_> szkud: I'm reading the ubuntu macbook guide on the official wiki.. there's so many things to do.. it's daunting. =(
<vox754> skjr: it may break with kernel updates and packages that you can compiled.
<Madpilot> szkud, depends on the model of ATI cards. Those of us with older ATI cards (9600XT here) are OK, mostly
<etalli> please
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Gah. I need to go back to life :P
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Later foolz
<genii> fizzmahon: OK, I will try to open a private msg box. Is your nick registered on the freenode network?
<skjr> thanks to jrib, my ATI card is working like a champ now
<fizzmahon> genii: yes it is
<szkud> i've got a x1600 most of the forums I've read are just hands in the air giving up
<KyleK> hey there
<genii> fizzmahon: OK
<vox754> szkud: that is funny... Buy an integrated graphics then buy a more powerful one.
<krustofski> hey! looking for the java sdk package through apt-get, any clues/pointers?
<KyleK> I'm trying to locate the package that contains the manpages for the stdio library (like fopen, fwrite etc.), but I can't find it :/
<KyleK> could anyone point me in the right direction?
<jrib> !java | krustofski
<ubotu> krustofski: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> KyleK: manpages-dev
<GionnyBoss> Im doing an Ubuntu Edgy network installation and its a lot of time that it seems it doesnt move. Is it normal? Should I just wait?
<Jesset77> vox754, once I've modified xorg.conf, do I have to reboot the computer, or is there a simpler way to get X server to reload config?
<skjr> Megaqwerty - got that package, but didn't seem to help
<KyleK> thanks man
<vox754> KyleK: try "aptitude search sun-java"
<krustofski> thanks a bunch and a half jrib
<Megaqwerty> skjr: right, you have to use network-manager-gnome's interface
<skjr> jesset - ctrl-alt-backsapce
<vox754> Jesset77: I think X server only. Reboot if you like.
<Megaqwerty> skjr: it is much slicker
<KyleK> vox754, actually i was looking for the C api
<Megaqwerty> skjr: it is located in your taskbar
<szkud> vox754: I buoght this computer last year with the hard drive partitioned in half for linux, but I'm not finding a lot of support for my hardware. I might be better off with windows. and that hurts, I'm a mac guy
<KyleK> manpages-dev did the trick though
<Megaqwerty> skjr: can you find it?
<skjr> i must be missing it, because I dont see it
<iamsam9895> My computer keeps "dying" in a sense.  The monitor goes blank and computer stops responding, anybody know what is wrong?
<vox754> szkud: oh, well, you gotta do what you gotta do.
<skjr> maybe i need to restart?
<doseryder> Biscuitian_warhe: same thing, I doesn't really hurt me to re-install vista when it boils down to it b.c theres nothing in it anyways.  But it just bothers me that I could not resolve this.  But let say if i were to reinstall vista, what should i do to prepare for a new os install.  Cuz last thing it just messed up my grub
<doseryder> It doesn't*
<Megaqwerty> skjr: possibly...wait. Are you using gnome?
<skjr> yes
<szkud> are the redhat distro's better with ATI card possibly? I see ATI has .rpm's up
<etalli> I really need to get this server up and running, and linux is my best choice (apache etc run well on it).  Plus, with the LAMP thing (which I didn't see , by the way)  Ubuntu is my first choice.  Please can someone help me.
<etalli> Or at least say that they can't...
<Megaqwerty> skjr: okay, then I have a better way than rebooting
<foutrelis> etalli: I can help you set up a LAMP server :)
<vox754> etalli: SORRY I CAN'T HELP YOU.................. aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Megaqwerty> skjr: Do this: Alt+F2 then type...
<foutrelis> etalli: What exactly is your issue?
<deafboy> my buddy's hotkeys control the wrong slider in alsa config (headphones) and he has no "master" available, does anyone konw what might cause this?
<Megaqwerty> skjr: nm-applet --sm-disable
<vox754> doseryder: seems like you need to experiment, probably install many times until you know how to work it out.
<etalli> Copied from above:  I am having a problem installing 6.10 on a Dell PowerEdge 1300 with 3 SCSI drives in a raid array.  I go through the install well until I got to the section where it looks for disk drives.  The thing ticks away for about 20 seconds, and then brings up a menu where I need to choose from a list, my type of drive.  I have done some research, and they are all WDE-18300 ULTRA2, made by Western Digital.  Can anyone help me 
<voidmage> Anyone happen to know if there's a way to run a script after networkmanager connects to network X?
<Megaqwerty> skjr: you may want to add that to your startup programs list as well. Anywho, tell me after you have run that command, a new icon should show up in the upper left hand corner of your screen. Click it once, and then click the network you want to connect to. Very simple.
<iamsam9895> My computer keeps "dying" in a sense.  The monitor goes blank and computer stops responding, anybody know what is wrong?
<foutrelis> etalli: Unfortunately your issue is out of my knowledge :(
<skjr> Megaqwerty - that got it into the taskbar, but I still don't have a wifi connection to choose
<Megaqwerty> skjr: *upper right
<Absorto> hello! hello! uname says i'm running 2.6.17-10-generic. What version of the vanilla kernel is this based upon? all I find in kernel.org are up to rc6...
<Megaqwerty> skjr: give it a minute or two
<halfrabbit> anyone get xdmcp working right with xming or xwin32?
<skjr> the only choice i have is "wired network"
<etalli> fourtrelis:  It is out of mine too, any idea as to a starting point?
<Vik> vox754: hey
<vox754> Vik: hey
<iamsam9895> Please help me!
<vox754> Vik: I'm faster than you
<iamsam9895> My computer keeps "dying" in a sense.  The monitor goes blank and computer stops responding, anybody know what is wrong?
<Vik> haha
<iamsam9895> It does it in the middle of an X session
<JohnnyL> what mode does linux use for it's low level addressing. ANd where can I find a general tutorial for it? I want to focus on the bits dealing with 386 only stuff.
<Megaqwerty> skjr: if it doesn't work in 1 min. , then reboot. it should work. If not, the the problem is your wifi drivers
<Vik> ok so here is what it said (im using xp BTW)
<xexos> o, x session, i was gonna say windows was your problem
<iamsam9895> Ubuntu
<iamsam9895> Also, it keeps going out of range.
<iamsam9895> verticle sync range, that is
<Vaatix> Alright, I've got a big problem that I need help on, if at all Possible. After a Lengthy installation of Ubuntu to my External Hard drive(Not my Primary Drive) from a Live CD on a Laptop, I was able to boot up normally. It gave me the Grub options with a list of Operating Systems, Including my Windows XP Media Center that's on my Primary Hard Drive. I wanted to use Windows without having Linux on the same computer, so I removed my Exter
<vox754> JohnnyL: buying  a book helps, there are manuals from intel for the x86 procesors I think
<t35t0r> i
<t35t0r> i'm going to install gnome-light
<voidmage> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix that?
<iamsam9895> voidmage, me?
<Megaqwerty> Can someone tell me about a program to backup my system to a DVD or two?
<halfrabbit> xdmcp anyone?
<voidmage> iamsam9895: yeah
<voidmage> iamsam9895: tried that?
<skjr> mega - i'm guessing it is my drivers
<Vik> vox754: firmware helper 4879: main: 'lib/firmware/bcm43xx_micro5.firmware,  For device /class/firmware/0000:03:00.0 with driver bcm43xx
<skjr> i was using wifi with no problems until all those updates installed
<doseryder> vox754: experimenting is of course an integral part of learning but telling me to "install many many times until you know how to work it out" is prolly not of my interest and prolly not the best advice.
<Vik> vox754: WTF!!
<t35t0r> Megaqwerty, scdbackup
<Sp3nc3> need help setting up apache2 on edgy, i think i did something wrong, it keeps giving me a 403 error on my site.
<Megaqwerty> skjr: okay, well then I'd suggest you ask someone else or read this:
<Megaqwerty> !wifi
<t35t0r> Megaqwerty, it's probably not in ubuntu
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<foutrelis> doseryder: What is the problem?
<t35t0r> scdbackup and sdvdbackup
<Megaqwerty> !wireless
<vox754> doseryder: just a suggestion, don't take it personally. I'd do if I had time. Good luck!
<Megaqwerty> t35t0r: THANKS!
<vox754> Vik: what?
<Vaatix> So, anyone have any ideas...?
<Megaqwerty> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sp3nc3> need help setting up apache2 on edgy, i think i did something wrong, it keeps giving me a 403 error on my site.
<JohnnyL> vox754, yes, I know I"m reading one now, but do not wish to read the whole thing.
<Megaqwerty> there you go skjr ^^
<Vik> vox754: yeah i put the CD in, I hit "start or install ubuntu" it starts and then hangs! gives me that error message
<Newish> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Vaatix> Is there at least anywhere I can go to get some help with this...?
<vox754> JohnnyL: oh. Is it good? I've seen them, but since I'm not really into circuits I don't feel reading it.
<doseryder> foutrelis: ty for attending to my question.  Biscuitian_warhe was just trying to help me out with adding an entry in grub but unfortunately it is acting really weird.  (i've copied and pasted code for him to look over but still haven't seem to find a solution)
<halfrabbit> anyone use xdmcp in ubuntu?
<eck> Vaatix: you removed your external hard ddrive and then what?
<xexos> vox754: i have "NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver" installed, but i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems" errors ,  glxinfo | grep direct
<JohnnyL> vox754, well written, but way much information.
<xexos>  outputs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9577/, Xorg is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9578/
<vox754> Vik: Well seems like a problem with your Broadcom Wireless driver, or hardware. Is it a PCI card?
<Vaatix> Then I booted up my computer, and I got "Loading Grub... Error 21"
<vox754> xexos: sorry, I con't do much for you.
<doseryder> foutrelis: i was hoping if i can resolve the issue w/o having to reinstall but if it boils down to it, it wouldn't hurt me to reinstall my vista b/c theres nothing on that partition anyways. But again, that would be my last choice.
<xexos> >.<
<eck> Vaatix: that means that it couldn't find the disk that has the grub stuff on it, including the disk with the grub menu file
<foutrelis> doseryder: Have you kept a backup of your previous menu.list?
<Vik> vox754: yeah, it hangs like 5 seconds into trying to install. the way i loaded the x64 was to hit use text install
<eck> Vaatix: you installed grub onto the mbr of the primary drive
<Vik> vox754: no, its built in
<foutrelis> doseryder: And, can you boot into your Ubuntu installation?
<vox754> Vik: then you need that too, as a separate i386 CD, I'm so sorry.
<Stiu> Excuse me, i need some help. i was trying to install truetype fonts, but i did some thing wrong, now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not.
<iamsam9895> Ubuntu isn't even using the values in my xorg.conf
<vox754> Vaatix: you didn't finish your sentence, I think.
<xexos> anyone want to help?
<Vik> vox754: what?
<eck> Vaatix: so what happens is the computer boots of the primary drive and looks for the configuration files on the external drive and then panics because it can't find it
<Vaatix> Damn, is there anything I can do to fix it? It's a huge pain in the ass to carry around the Hard drive, since it needs to be plugged in.
<doseryder> doseryder: yes, I fixed that part on my own.  After my vista installation it basically messed the grub but i was able to get it back.  Vista never was on the grub's menu list
<iamsam9895> I have the proper verticle sync and horizontal refresh in my xorg.conf, but ubuntu goes out of those ranges anyways.
<doseryder> lolz
<doseryder> why did i msg to myself.. oops
<Vik> vox754: need what? i can turn off wireless with a switch. maybe i should try rebooting with the switch turned off...
<vox754> Vik: there is another i386 CD, called "alternate", it is a text-based install, just like the DVD, but not 64 bit.
<doseryder> foutrelis: yes, I fixed that part on my own.  After my vista installation it basically messed the grub but i was able to get it back.  Vista never was on the grub's menu list
<eck> Vaatix: you have a couple options, but what you probably want to do is use the windows tool to restore the windows bootloader on the primary drive, and then re-install grub so that it is on the mbr of the external drive
<eck> i think that's what you intended
<Stiu> Excuse me, i need some help. i was trying to install truetype fonts, but i did some thing wrong, now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not.
<vox754> Vik: oh, right, try turning the switch off. Simple solutions are best.
<iamsam9895> I might get disconnected at any time, so bear with me.
<Sp3nc3> xexos: what card are u using?
<foutrelis> doseryder: So the problem is Vista not appering on grub's boot list?
<Vaatix> Where would I find the installer for Grub, and would it work off Windows?
<Vik> vox754: ahh. i did not see that on the ubuntu site. where can i find that
<Vaatix> Installing, that is.
<vox754> Vik: It is there, look closely.
<Vik> vox754: k. brb
<eck> Vaatix: there is a grub installer for windows, i'm not sure how well it works; you can re-install grub onto the external drive with the live cd though
<Vaatix> It has a separate installer for Grub?
<eck> it's a program on the live cd
<Sp3nc3> xexos: what card are u using?
<eck> the program you want is 'grub-install'
<Stiu> Can any1 help me? I was trying to install truetype fonts, but i did some thing wrong, now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not. what can I do, to restore them?
<Vaatix> And by running Grub install, I'll be able to choose which drive to load it on?
<SpudDogg> This may not be a Ubuntu specific question, but does anyone know how I go about setting up exim?
<vox754> Vik: There are native drivers for some Broadcom chipsets, I can't give you the direct link right now, but it should not be hard to find on the internet.
<Sp3nc3> need help setting up apache2 on edgy, i think i did something wrong, it keeps giving me a 403 error on my site.
<Stiu> Sp3nc3: have you tried the port 8080?
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: Did you install apache2 with synaptic/apt-get?
<eck> Vaatix: it is easiest if you boot of the external drive into your existing install, which has grub too. Then if you ran 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb' for example, it would be put on the MBR of /dev/sdb
<ub3r_n00b> how do i edit my source list?
<vox754> Vik_: you phantom...
<ub3r_n00b> i mean like open it in gedit
<doseryder> foutrelis:  I added an entry and when i try to boot into it , it returned error 12: "invalid device requested" - "This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors. "
<eck> Vaatix: then you can fix the bootloader on your primary device by whatever means that is done (i think the windows install cd?)
<Sp3nc3> Stiu: the ports.conf file said it's listens to port 80
<Jesset77> Hello, ATI X1600 guy? are you still out here?
<Vaatix> Damn, I don't have a Windows Install CD.
<foutrelis> ub3r_n00b: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vox754> ub3r_n00b: you want to add repositories?
<ub3r_n00b> im trying to install compiz
<eck> Vaatix: you can keep grub on the primary drive if you have a FAT partition somewhere
<vox754> Vaatix: you pirate!
<Vaatix> But I'm actually running off the external drive right now, so I'll see what I can do.
<Vaatix> No pirate, bought the Laptop
<Viro> can I say something
<t35t0r> no
<Viro> I love ubuntu
<Viro> :)
<Stiu> Can any1 help me? I was trying to install truetype fonts, but i did some thing wrong, now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not. what can I do, to restore them?
<Viro> that's all
<ub3r_n00b> and it says i need to add a deb to the list
<eck> awesome :-)
<Viro> hi eck
<vox754> Viro: can you give me money?
<Pelo> Viro,  sucking up doesn,T work in here
<Vaatix> Eck, an FAT Partition? On the Primary or External?
<foutrelis> doseryder: This guide seems nice: http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<shiggity> hey, sup, I moved my home directory to another partition and now I can't get log it, can anyone help?
<Viro> Pelo, im not ;)
<Vik_> vox754: well you know... :)
<Viro> Im just saying it's a good distro
<Newish> Would anyone know why the repository manager can now download http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg or http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/dists/edgy/stable/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<Newish> now = not
<vox754> Vik_: you ghosto
<Jesset77> Someone earlier who's name starts with an S was having trouble with ATI X1600 graphics cards. I ran by a page that might help them out.....
<dimeotane> doesn't file roller allow the compression level to be set?
<Vik_> vox754: about 20 mins and i'll have the "alt"
<Pelo> shiggity,  edit your fstab file to mount your home partition to the /home/user mount point
<shiggity> Pelo did that
<iamsam9895> I'm back.
<shiggity> Pelo: wait, /home/user or just /home
<iamsam9895> Could you guys still get my messages after I went out of range?
<doseryder> foutrelis: I don't know if its worth mentioning, yes i'm able to boot into my ubuntu partition and in the grub its (hd0,4) which is expected b/c its sda5 but the WEIRDEST THING is when i try to check out in grub prompt by doing "find /boot/grub/stage1" it returned (hd1,4)
<Pelo> shiggity,  good question, let me check
<eck> Vaatix: well, the problem is that grub is installed on the primary drive but needs files on the external drive to complete the boot process, so you want a fat partition on the primary drive if you don't want to lug the external drive around with you
<vox754> iamsam9895: NO.
<Jesset77> vox754, so it turns out neither horiz nor vert refresh exactly equals the "hertz" setting. I tried a few and then my monitor announced to me "out of range, please use this range.. blah blah blah".. so I did. now all works swell. :)
<CUBeR64> I went to the Java website, downloaded Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0_11 which is the latest, and then i installed FrostWire (its like LimeWire) it installed fine, when i try to launch it nothing happens. I'm thinking this is a problem relating to Java but i'm not sure, can anyone help?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> doseryder: See the Vista MBR installs over grub, why it messes up. I really dunno what to do for you
<Pelo> shiggity,  on mine it just mounted to /home
<vox754> Jesset77: congratulations... is there any money for me involved?
<iamsam9895> Not wireless range, vox754
<Zambezi> Is there a good Howto on making your Iptables really strong? I found how to make my own firewall, but that's probably not what I'm looking for. I want strong defense for my computers inside my IPCop.
<Stiu> Can any1 help me? I was trying too install truetype fonts, but i did sth wrong. Now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not. What should I do to restore them?
<iamsam9895> My monitor just went out of vertical sync range.
<Vik_> vox754: so is the next one (fiesty fawn) supposed to take care of all this crap?
<eck> Zambezi: honestly, you're best off just using a router
<Jesset77> vox754, I'm letting you know, thus the proper answer is "neither horiz nor vert matches 'hertz' n00b, go read the spec for your monitor and match that"
<shiggity> Pelo: ok, maybe I need to move the folders around in the partition
<vox754> Vik_: what crap? It is all good. Somethings just need twiking.
<Zambezi> eck, I use IPCop as a router.
<Cryoniq> Anyone got any info about what/how Feisty Fawn will be?
<eck> that being said, this was the iptables howto i found most helpful http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<Cryoniq> !Feisty
<Vaatix> Eck, I intend the keep the laptop a main-windows computer for the rest of the people that use it, so I need a way to run it off my external drive if I just plug it in. The primary drive is made of three FAT32 Partitions to hold Windows Media Center edition.
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<posingaspopular> Cryoniq: supposed to be real good
<chrx> hi...i had to log in using the command line by pressing control -alt-f2...the problem is that after a few commands the screen is full....is there a clear screen command...
<eck> Zambezi: then what's the problem? it won't open any ports that you haven't initiated?
<Zambezi> eck, But I want even stronger defense.
<doseryder> aight, ty for taking your time with me on this anyways.  Enjoy the weekend boyz
<doseryder> lates
<xexos> Who wants to help me?
* Jesset77 loves calling others n00bs regarding things I just figured out five minutes ago ;)
<xexos> vox754: i have "NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver" installed, but i get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems" errors
<eck> Zambezi: what attack vector are you anticipating?
<Pelo> shiggity,  when I did mine, the partition already existed when I installed ubuntu, so it was detected and automaticaly added to fstab, then I just went into fstab and changed the  mount point from  media/hd3/   to /home
<CUBeR64> I went to the Java website, downloaded Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0_11 which is the latest, and then i installed FrostWire (its like LimeWire) it installed fine, when i try to launch it nothing happens. I'm thinking this is a problem relating to Java but i'm not sure, can anyone help?
<vox754> Jesset77: yes the hardware commands everything; that is why I told you you shouldn't modify it unless it is within ranges.
<Stiu> Can sum1 PLEASE help me? I was trying too install truetype fonts, but i did sth wrong. Now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not. What should I do to restore them? =\
<foutrelis> !ask | xexos
<ubotu> xexos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zambezi> eck, No, but if I opened one port and I want to secure so it just allows traffic from the service on that port.
<xexos> i have but no one can help >.<
<Cryoniq> I hope so.. I am more interested in what it can offer with device support and ease. Like using and installing Logitech G7 mice, file handler etc.. =)
<vox754> xexos: I'm sorry I told you already. By the way, I like your nickname, where are you from Panama?
<eck> Vaatix: excellent, you can put grub on the FAT partition and let grub read the configuration off of that for when you boot off the primary drive
<Jesset77> szkud, that was him! now he quit. :P
<skjr> question for anybody - is there a way to see what updates you've installed in Ubuntu, and possibly revert them?
<Cryoniq> Trying to get my G7 and G15 keyboard to work as much as possible atm, but it quite some fiddling :)
<xexos> vox754: United States
<eck> Zambezi: why would you open a port if you just want outbound traffic on it?
<eck> that makes no sense
<Vaatix> Would I reinstall Grub on both Drives to do this?
<Stiu> I was trying too install truetype fonts, but i did sth wrong. Now only ttf works, and the linux fonts do not. What should I do to restore them?
<xexos> i think ill move to Hawaii so i can pick my own fruit
<eck> Vaatix: you don't really need grub on the external drive, you only need it on the primary drive
<eck> although if you put it on the external you can boot from any computer
<Pelo> Stiu, ,  try looking for help in the forum , or just reinstall all the font packages from synaptic
<bruenig> Stiu, how were you install the tt fonts? sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts? if so you might try removing them, sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts. If you installed them manually or some other way, i don't know.
<bruenig> s/were/did/
<vox754> xexos: haha. OpenGL... mm. not a clue. Remove all video drivers, keep the "vesa" driver and tell reinstall everything.
<CUBeR64> I went to the Java website, downloaded Java Runtime Environment 1.5.0_11 which is the latest, and then i installed FrostWire (its like LimeWire) it installed fine, when i try to launch it nothing happens. I'm thinking this is a problem relating to Java but i'm not sure, can anyone help?
<Zambezi> eck, I just need to open it, but then I want to make sure it's just traffic from the service I opened the port for in the beginning.
<Vaatix> Alright. So I install it in the Boot Partition of my Primary drive, the one that has Windows, and it will load the Grub screen by itself?
<bruenig> I get tired of all the frostwire problems
<Sp3nc3> anyway to remove apache server on edgy?? i've tried apt-get remove apache2 and nothing really happened.. try to remove it so i can get the original conf file to start with.
<Stiu> bruenig:  no, i did an another method, cause i didnt remembered that msttcorefontes >.<
<Flannel> CUBeR64: you probably have a java issue.  Try removing that one and installing the java from the repositories
<Pelo> bruenig,  which one are you getting annoyed by atm ?
<Cryoniq> Which one is actually best to use mounting-read/writing NTFS drives? Synaptic or NTFS-3g?
<AsusM2N-MX> how can i change the my video card conf to not use nvidia?
<bruenig> Pelo, :)
<Stiu> Pelo: which are the font packages?
<eck> Zambezi: that doesn't make any sense; you open ports so people can come _in_ to your computer, outbound services can generally use any port they like (and in fact, they usually bind to port 0 which lets the kernel give them a random port for precisely that reason)
<iamsam9895> How do I install the kde-desktop onto ubuntu?
<vox754> CUBeR64: I used "sun-java5-jre" it works fine with the azureus.tar.gz
<Pelo> Cryoniq,  synaptic is a package manager,  ntfs-3g is a driver package
<bruenig> iamsam9895, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskto
<Cryoniq> urrr.. my bad!
<foutrelis> iamsam9895: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<iamsam9895> is it "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop"?
<Cryoniq> I was meaning.. sec..
<posingaspopular> iamsam9895: yea
<bruenig> desktop*
<eck> Zambezi: are you trying to block _outbound_ traffic?
<xexos> vox754: i dont know if its opengl or not, i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9577/ when i do glxinfo | grep direct
<Pelo> Stiu,  just go in menu `sustem > admin > synaptic, and do a search for fonts
<vox754> Cryoniq: odd question, rephrase please.
<Sp3nc3> AsusM2N-MX: You want to reconfigure xorg? try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> bruenig,  I was serious
<Cryoniq> Which one is actually best to use mounting-read/writing NTFS drives? Captive or NTFS-3g?
<CUBeR64> okay, ill try both your suggestions :)
<AsusM2N-MX> thks Sp3nc3
<Sp3nc3> np AsusM2N-MX
<Vik_> vox754: where are you BTW?
<Stiu> bruenig: actually my apt-get is not finding the msttcorefonts
<Zambezi> eck, But I specified the port in the service to just one and opened the port, but not external access.
<bruenig> Pelo, I am not having problems with frostwire as I don't use it. I get tired of everyone else having problems with it because it clearly must suck
<vox754> Vik_: I'm at my haus.
<Pelo> bruenig,  ah
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<bruenig> Stiu, it is in multiverse
<Sp3nc3> Stiu: Do u have multiverse on ur source.list?
<Cryoniq> Synaptic should been captive he he.. it is kinda.. late and I am a reloaded linux newbie :)
<secleinteer> hi, is there any way to increase the max volume in alsamixer?
<chrx> plese is there a command to clear the screen in linux.....
<ctothej> im trying to compile a program that needs gtk2.0, i have it installed but it is telling me that "GTK is not version >= 2.0.0.". How can I make it see 2.0 and not 1.2?
<Pelo> CUBeR64,  to run frostwire,  go to synaptic and install the java jre 1.6 package
<skjr> clear
<eck> Zambezi: i don't understand why you are opening a port if you don't want external access -- that's the only reason you would open a port
<Vik_> vox754: on the moon? mars? earth? haus?! eroupe maybe?
<Stiu> Pelo, the synaptic is all with rectangles man.. i cant read nothing rofl
<bruenig> chrx, you can clear the terminal with ctrl + L
<eck> Zambezi: do you have a more specific use case?
<CUBeR64> Pelo: kk :)
<skjr> or just type clear
<bruenig> skjr, clear doesn't work for me, it just makes a new line
<Pelo> CUBeR64,  and make sure you have the latest frostwire,  the previous one had a small problem because of a minor bug in java
* foutrelis listens to Digital Droo - Monkey Developers. Nice song :)
<vox754> Vik_: that would be Mars
<Stiu> Sp3nc3, bruenig:  i guess i have only brazilians repositories
<Pelo> Stiu,   sudo apt-cache search fonts
<Vik_> vox754: haha, im in colorado, us
<Zambezi> eck, I'm not sure what you mean with last message.
<bruenig> Stiu, brazillian repos are fine, you need the multiverse repos enabled though, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | Stiu
<ubotu> Stiu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mjunx> no need for sudo, Pelo
<Sp3nc3> Stiu: u have to add more repository, read this: this might help...http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Cryoniq> I am using captive atm, but I have to mount the drives using duso and I just cant write to the discs without going through sudo.. it is a permission thing but as usual I am not quite sure what to touch/alter to get my normal user to write to the NTFS partition :)
<andrew5> hello everyone
<Cryoniq> uff duso = sudo
* Pelo crawls back into his hole , from shame of being corrected by mjunx 
<chrx> i need to clear the screen while i am in recovery mode....
<mjunx> lol, don't sweat it
<Sp3nc3> anyway to remove apache server on edgy?? i've tried apt-get remove apache2 and nothing really happened.. try to remove it so i can get the original conf file to start with.
<vox754> bruenig: I don't even know why people edit the sources.list, I've never needed it. I just used a menu from Administration or Synaptic and it added everything. Strange, don't you think?
<eck> Zambezi: do you have a more specific example of what you are trying to do? i don't understand, because you are saying that you want to open the port for some reason, but then deny external access
<vox754> Vik_: wassa?
<skjr> anybody have any experience with ubuntu and the Intel 3945ABG WiFi?
<andrew5> anyone here know anything about routing sound from "what you hear" to the microphone???
<Vik_> vox754: :)
<Pelo> Sp3nc3,  sudo apt-get uninstall , I think
<bruenig> vox754, I have never used synaptic, I used it once or twice and didn't like it. Apt-get is so much easier and better, weird people use synaptic
<bruenig> s/weird/weird that/
<Cryoniq> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Sp3nc3> Pelo: let me try
<andrew5> anyone?
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pelo> bruenig,  synaptic is freindly
<eck> the command line is friendly :-)
<bruenig> Pelo, but it is so much slower than terminal
<genii> Cryoniq: mount -o loop /some.iso /mountpoint
<Pelo> apt-get can be a bit overwhelming if you don't know exactly what you are looking for
<bruenig> especially when I am just searching for something, a quick apt-cache search
<eck> bruenig: well, at the very least, synaptic has a superior search interface to apt-cache
<Zambezi> eck, I opened the port in the IPCop, but I didn't give external access to the port. I opened it for my torrentclient so I get more peers when I share Ubuntu.
<brianski> anyone know a way to play .flv files (without firefox) ?
<bruenig> eck, grep is your friend
<brianski> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> bruenig: Yeah. First couple of weeks I opened Synaptic. But after setting the *verse repositories everything is just aptitude now. Only weird people use apt-get
<eck> Zambezi: if you are opening it for a torrent client then you _must_ let external access, otherwise there is no point
<Vaatix> Okay, so run the command for installing grub onto one of the partitions in my Primary Drive (Whichever one with the Boot flag), but first have windows Fix the Bootloader and then run 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb' or wherever the Primary Drive is, then whenever I boot up the computer it'll load the Grub screen with the list of Operating systems?
<bruenig> brianski, I tried to play them in mplayer and got a bunch of errors, but it would still play.
<foutrelis> vox754: I am not weird! :\
<Vaatix> Errr
<foutrelis> sniff
<andrew5> anyone here know anything about routing sound from "what you hear" to the microphone???
<Sp3nc3> anyone using apache2 on edgy that can give me a hand?? all files i look at on my server seem to have the 403 error.
<eck> bruenig: afaik apt-cache cannot search the full package description
<brianski> bruenig, i get a bunch of errors and it doesn't play :(
<atomiku> I'm getting grub error 21, how can I fix this?
<eck> only the first line
<Cryoniq> genii aye.. I was hoping to find some app that offer an gui interface mounting easier :) Typing terminal commands isnt so bad, but after living with daemontools for so long one kinda miss that :P
<bruenig> eck, pretty sure it can
<Vaatix> Install Grub onto the Primary Drive and fix the bootloader, or...
<AsusM2N-MX> ok b4 i thrash my new cpu, can someone confirm again that i can transfer a HDD with an ubuntu install to a completely different PC?
<vox754> foutrelis: you are, just look at yourself on a mirror. Look at those pimples.
<Sp3nc3> Pelo: that didn't work.. uninstall is not an option.. remove is the one i was looking for i guess.
<Zambezi> eck, It's very hard to explain IPCop. I'm not even sure myself how it works.
<Vaatix> Damnit I thought I had this down...
<foutrelis> vox754: I like you too :)
<genii> heh
<brianski> AsusM2N-MX, usually that should be fine
<bruenig> eck, for instance, do "apt-cache search dvdshrink" dvdshrink is nowhere in the little snippet of k9copy but it is in the bigger description, so it shows up
<Vaatix> Zambezi, I believe IRCops are chosen in the Configuration file itself.
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: I guess you did apt-get install apache2?
<AsusM2N-MX> brianski: thats good to hear, shld i get any problems with video config and such??
<Viro> http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu <--- does anyone know a alternative repository than this, because this one is out
<eck> Zambezi: well then good luck with iptables -- from what i can tell you don't really understand how TCP works and what use cases a firewall would be good for
<Vaatix> Of the overall server.
<brianski> AsusM2N-MX, yes
<Zambezi> eck, I have good connection and I want to help Ubuntu when Feisty is released. I've been talking with a guy if we both going to share it.
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: I cannot confirm that. I would transfer data and then reintall OS.
<brianski> you'll want to reconfigure X
<andrew5> hello?
<Cryoniq> I kinda feel bad.. switching over to Linux and then I am trying to make stuff like I had it in windows.. *bows head in shame*
<bruenig> Cryoniq, as long as you don't become a wine whore
<eck> Zambezi: the reason that you open up a port for bittorrent is to that peers can initiate transfers with you
<Pelo> AndrewB,  we don'T know how to answer that
<Sp3nc3> foutrelis: yes, and i think i messed up the /etc/apache2/site-enabled/000-default file.
<Stiu> continue ppl.
<AsusM2N-MX> vox754: what kind of problems shld i look out for?
<foutrelis> When Feisty is released, the Internet will kneel :)
<vox754> bruenig: what do you think of virtualization? Is it dishonorable?
<kharloss> hi there .  this is my apache2.conf   i need to secure my apache server . all i need is to not swow my index files .
<eck> Zambezi: if you block access on the port, then peers cannot initiate a transfer of a chunk, so you might as well have it closed
<Zambezi> Vaatix, I opened it, but I didn't give external access which I needed when a friend had to connect to me.
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=75411
<kharloss> here
<SnakesAndStuff> My system crashed and now synaptic package management isn't working and I can't install updates... how do I reinstall synapitc package manager?
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: Did you edited it manually? I could give you mine :)
<Stiu> my source.list is all rectangled rofl.
<kharloss> what i have to modify ?
<voidmage> SnakesAndStuff: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Cryoniq> Oh.. yeah.. only thing I have wine for is utorrent.. due to a lot of sites doesnt work with the nice linux torrent clients for some odd reason. Tracker refusing them etc.. =/
<SnakesAndStuff> it says "Error: Opening the cache etc)
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: hardware recognition. I guess it is best to set everything from the beginnning.
<CUBeR64> Pelo: do you know how i can uninstall the java i downloaded from the sun websute
<Vaatix> So just for final confirmation, run the 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdb'(Or wherever the primary drive is) and have Windows Fix the boot loader, and it'll load the Grub Screen even when my External Drive is closed?
<CUBeR64> Pelo: website*
<Stiu> pastebin
<bruenig> vox754, I just don't like the people who switch over and then run everything in wine when there are better linux alternatives, like I saw someone in here trying to run nero in wine
<SnakesAndStuff> E: Type '<device' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-multiverse.list
<SnakesAndStuff> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<SnakesAndStuff> That is what it says when I do that.
<Zambezi> eck, I want to have it open, but just allow that specific traffic and not something unwelcome.
<eck> Vaatix: you want to grub-install on the external drive and have windows fix the primary drive
<Sp3nc3> foutrelis: would you please, thanks a million! :)
<AsusM2N-MX> vox754: is there any boot configurations to not load any preconfigured hardware settings?
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, pastebin the output of this command "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-multiverse.list"
<bruenig> !paste | SnakesAndStuff
<ubotu> SnakesAndStuff: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cryoniq> Otherwize I would use ktorrent a lot more under ubuntu etc :) I thought azureus would work nice but when using it, system and my mousepointer started hacking like mad.. =/
<Pelo> CUBeR64,  installing jre 1.6 should install over , but you can try checking synaptic in the state section
<eck> Zambezi: well if the only application that binds to that port is bit torrent you don't need to protect it, but if you want to do it as a learning excercise i guess i can understand that
<Vaatix> Install Grub on the external drive, and have windows Fix the Bootloader seperatly?
<brianski> eww they are splitting sources.list into multiple files?
<SnakesAndStuff> voidmage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9581/
<Stiu> bruenig, Pelo, my source.list is rectangled too =o
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: I can tell you which packages it installs if you want to apt-get remove them
<bruenig> the sources.list.d thing is actually pretty cool if done'right, you can have a list for third party and a list for trusted or whatever else
<CUBeR64> Pelo: hmm i dont see a 1.6 :S i see a sun-java5-jre
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: well the common ones you already know, fstab, xorg.conf, others may vary and I'm not really sure. All /etc/init.d/ scripts do things on startup. You could try it anyways.
<eck> Zambezi: as i said before, the frozentux howto is the best i think
<voidmage> SnakesAndStuff: I've never seen that file before
<AsusM2N-MX> ok vox754
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-multiverse.list
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: or provide you with the default conf files if you want :)
<vox754> Vaatix: I would do what you say, GRUB external Windows internal.
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, then do sudo apt-get update and all should be good
<SnakesAndStuff> for real?
<Pelo> Stiu,  menu > system > prefts,  fonts,  change your fonts for something TTF so you can read stuff , then go to synaptic an reinstall the font packages
<SnakesAndStuff> The system crashed during an install of eclipse
<Vaatix> Alright Vox, I'm going to try it and hope things work.
<Sp3nc3> foutrelis: well, all i really need is the original /etc/apache2/site-available/default file.
<Pelo> CUBeR64,  probably because you don'T have the restricted repos enables , but 1.5 should do just fine
<Stiu> Pelo, i already did that, thats how im reading this, but the synaptic and some things dont change
<vox754> Vaatix: That's the spirit!
<Vaatix> Should I install it first or fix the bootloader first?
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: ok. Let me get that file :)
<SnakesAndStuff> bruenig: didn't work
<Sp3nc3> foutrelis: many thanks.
<CUBeR64> Pelo: k
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, what is the error when you do "sudo apt-get update"
<CUBeR64> Pelo: thanks
<Vaatix> Ooookay, I'll install first.
<vox754> Vaatix: First always please the MS guy, then do whatever you need with Linux.
<Pelo> Stiu,   like I try with apt get then ,  apt-cache search fonts,  then install the packages listed with  sudo apt-get install pakcage-name-here
<bruenig> Pelo, he doesn't have the right repo enabled
<Stiu> Pelo, but it returns hundreds of pkgs
<Vaatix> So Fix the bootloader first, then install from the Live CD?
<SnakesAndStuff> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9583/
<iamsam9895> AUGH!
<Pelo> Stiu,   copy paste
<iamsam9895> I have half a kde desktop!
<giesen> n
<Zambezi> eck, I have a look on that.
<iamsam9895> Ubuntu interface, kde tools!
<Viro> what does apt-get dist-upgrade do/
<vox754> Vaatix: ja, hai, oui, si, je, yes,
<Pelo> stiu try this then  sudo apt-get  install ubuntu-desktop
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: Did you get my msg?
<SnakesAndStuff> bruenig: I'm guessing it is hosed?
<bruenig> Stiu, close synaptic and do this: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<iamsam9895> My kde desktop install got interupted and gave me half a kde desktop!
<iamsam9895> Help.
<Vaatix> Alrighty then, I'm off. Hopefully Windows has a repair tool inside it that'll handle things.
<atomiku> I'm getting grub error 21, how can I fix this?
<Pelo> iamsam9895,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<foutrelis> iamsam9895: try again: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, it doesn't look that bad. You have synaptic closed right
<iamsam9895> I did that.
<SnakesAndStuff> Yes
<colbert> how do I install a Bluetooth USB Dongle in Ubuntu ??
<SnakesAndStuff> bruenig: I had to hard reset during an install... I think my hard disk controller on this board is flakey honestly.
<Sp3nc3> foutrelis: yes thanks alot!!! >3<
<bruenig> Stiu must be gone
<SnakesAndStuff> sometimes it doesn't see drives at bootup
<vox754> iamsam9895: why it was interrupted?
<iamsam9895> But my loses a signal midway.
<iamsam9895> monito
<iamsam9895> r
<foutrelis> Sp3nc3: You are welcome :)
<iamsam9895> My monitor keeps going blank and shuts off due to lack of signal
<iamsam9895> Then computer freezes during kde install
<vox754> iamsam9895: old monitor? bad video card?
<iamsam9895> Nope.
<Pelo> iamsam9895,  if I were you I would try fixing the hardware problem before continuing
<iamsam9895> The problem is ubuntu.
<foutrelis> :\
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, try some clean up stuff, like sudo dpkg --configure -a and then sudo apt-get install -f
<iamsam9895> Keeps sending bad sync rates to my monitor
<SnakesAndStuff> bruenig: Thanks for the help by the way... I've been using linux on and off as small servers etc for years, but desktop linux I haven't used in about 3-4 years
<Pelo> iamsam9895,  borked cd maybe
<vox754> iamsam9895: I tried Kubuntu CDs first. They didn't handle my video correctly so I couldn't install. So I installed with the Ubuntu CDs instead. You can install the KDE desktop later.
<iamsam9895> Kubuntu I was able to fix it one.
<iamsam9895> Nope, official cd in the mail.
<abo> ubuntu edgy update manager asks me to "Run a distribution upgrade[...] " when I try to install the latest updates, what's the problem
<SnakesAndStuff> bruenig: Neg on both of those, wouldn't run
<abo> also I see that there are many backports in this update!!
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, looks bad then, something seriously wrong with dpkg
<SnakesAndStuff> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<vox754> abo: you have backports enabled, hide them in your sources.list
<SnakesAndStuff> that is the error that dpgk gives.
<bruenig> SnakesAndStuff, you are sudoing these right
<SnakesAndStuff> Yes
<Akkard_> Hi
<voidmage> SnakesAndStuff: that's not good
<SnakesAndStuff> I think the hard drive controller fsked up my stuff honestly
<voidmage> SnakesAndStuff: your filesystem is mounted as read only, that means you had an error
<SnakesAndStuff> when I killed it and brought it back up it wouldn't see my SATA drive.
<Akkard_> I'll find out
<voidmage> what i would try is rebooting to recovery mode and fscking
<t35t0r> how do i change the icon size in gnome
<voidmage> anyone else think that's a good idea?
<atomiku> I'm getting grub error 21, how can I fix this?
<SnakesAndStuff> voidmage: This install is only 2 days old... Honestly I might just reinstall from CD...
<SnakesAndStuff> voidmage: Think that might give me a better chance of cleaning things up?
<voidmage> SnakesAndStuff: if you've really screwed things up that's probably a better idea
<t35t0r> how do i change the icon size in gnome?
<SnakesAndStuff> I've already backed everything up on my other box.
<vox754> voidmage: I think Linux does fsck automatically everytime there is a crash, or dirty unmounting
<abo> vox754 this is the only backport in my /etc/apt/source.list "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"  shall I remove it?
<voidmage> maybe then a simple reboot would fsck
<voidmage> so i might try that
<SnakesAndStuff> tried that
<iamsam9895> I've managed and install with both CD's.
<vox754> abo: well it has backports to all the packages, yes comment it out.
<SnakesAndStuff> Anyway... Thanks for the help, I do appreciate it...
<voidmage> hmm, well i'd either fsck in recovery mode or reinstall
<iamsam9895> I just didn't want to have to reinstall
<voidmage> because somehow i think you really screwed something up
<abo> vox754, ok I'll try that, thx
<iamsam9895> Just add the desktop.
<SnakesAndStuff> voidmage: Probably so... it hard locked on me during a software update...
<SnakesAndStuff> and when it booted back up it wasn't seeing the drive at all in BIOS... had to unplug everything and let it sit before it'd see it
<voidmage> SnakesAndStuff: if you have all your home stuff backed up and know what packages you would need to reinstall
<voidmage> honestly, a reinstall would be easier
<foutrelis> huh?
<cjlowe> NETSPLIT!!!
* Pelo sighs ... 
<foutrelis> ??
<voidmage> last time i screwed something up really bad
<iamsam9895> ...
<voidmage> tried fscking it in about six different recovery sessions
<Stiu> Pelo: im back
* foutrelis is confused
<voidmage> then i got it working easier by a reinstall
<iamsam9895> I should just reinstall from kubuntu disk, shouldn't I?
<eck> yeah, fsck is sort of hit or miss
<Pelo> Stiu, any luck ?
<vox754> voidmage: At least I think my machine does a fsck every 30 mounts, it says so on startup.
<Stiu> Pelo i guess i booted up the mutiverse, but it still does not find any msttcorefonts
<AsusM2N-MX> what are modules ?
<voidmage> vox754: yeah, default settings are fsck eveyr 30 mounts
<t35t0r> changing the gnome icon size is in the most unintuitive location , preferences -> file management
<voidmage> AsusM2N-MX: modules are the linux equivalent of windows drivers, or something like that
<eck> a fsck every 30 boots is _way_ too much :-\
<voidmage> eck: i agree
<voidmage> but again, it's default
<voidmage> and i haven't figured out how to change it
<voidmage> :P
<c0nv1ct> you reboot too much :P
<AsusM2N-MX> voidmage: can i remove them all and add them back later?
<Pelo> Stiu,  that was bruenig's idea,  mine was  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: they can be loaded, which makes them practical.
<AsusM2N-MX> is vox754 a bot?
<eck> i think you use fsck
<Stiu> Pelo, ok leeme try
<tonyyarusso> eck: Not if you only boot once every week or two :)
<eck> i turned it off, let me see
<eck> tonyyarusso: still way too often
<voidmage> AsusM2N-MX: that's probably not a good idea
<user01> do i have to worry about that daylight savings thing on ubuntu?
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: I am a bot. You can browse my brain if you open my skull.
<vox754> !bot
<jusama15> back
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<c0nv1ct> tonyyarusso: yeah, i think its designed for 1 boot per day, and a check once a month which is reasonable
<eck> you should only fsck if the journal indicates something bad happened, _or_ you're in a server environment, in which case you'll fsck at every boot
<voidmage> AsusM2N-MX: there's a module for every piece of hardware you have
<jusama15> sorry about that lol, I did not have mirc installed so i just used an online one
<AsusM2N-MX> voidmage: why is it not a good idea??
<Stiu> Pelo should i do apt-get remove pkg be4 i do install desktop-ubuntu? or not?
<voidmage> AsusM2N-MX: unless we're talking about different kinds of modules
<AsusM2N-MX> voidmage: im planning on moving my hdd to another machine which doesnt have the same devices
<jusama15> could someone help me get my wireless card working on ubuntu?
<AsusM2N-MX> voidmage: think we're talking abt the same thing
<Stiu> Pelo, cause its already the "latest version"
<voidmage> AsusM2N-MX: the other box will automatically recognize everything
<jusama15> !wireless card
<voidmage> the other great thing is every module you'd ever need is already in the kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AsusM2N-MX> voidmage: ahh ok, i didnt know linux autodetects
<user01> i dont have to worry about dayligt savings time right?  this march 11?
<Pelo> Stiu, installing the ubuntu-desktop should reinstall all the packages that come with the default install, so it whould restore your fonts
<AsusM2N-MX> voidmage: but the ubuntu install is on the hdd im planning to move and to boot frm on the new machine
<genii> fizzmahon You here? I ghosted
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: I think modules are controlled by "modprobe", view the modules loaded with "lsmod", and other stuff at "/etc/modprobe.d/"
<abo> vox754, it wored, thanks again
<jusama15> anyone available to help?
<vox754> abo: give me the money!
<eck> the thing is, that on a journalling filesystem fsck will just replay the journal anyway, so if the journal doesn't indicate any anomalies why fsck?
<Pelo> jusama15,  just ask your question if someone can they will try
<Stiu> Pelo, but should I do an apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, and then install it, and it woul still work fine?
<rockabillyjon> When you get a chance, How do I figure out which wifi driver my wireless pcmcia card is currently using? madwifi,ipwXXXX, etc.
<packet_mm> there was an update released for the daylight savings time bug
<jusama15> I have an airlink wireless USB card, but i do not know how to insall it on to ubuntu, I just installed ubuntu
<abo> vox754, send my your credit card details, and how much you want (don't forget your full name, date of expiry and other details)
<colbert> how do I install a Bluetooth USB Dongle in Ubuntu ??
<AsusM2N-MX> ok brb, gonna reboot and try it out
<Pelo> Stiu, stop asking what you should do and do what you are told,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<abo> vox754, ;-) thx
<Pelo> !wireless | jusama15
<Stiu> Pelo, bash says it's already installed....
<ubotu> jusama15: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eck> you can use tune2fs to change the number of mounts before fsck is run
<vox754> abo: I would be very pleased if you could donate 2 million to "ndiswrapper" project, but 100 will suffice right now.
<user01> microsoft people are applying patches like crazy for stuff for the change his sunday do i have to worry about it on uuntu?
<jusama15> what category would you recommend me start on?
<Dr_willis> user01, if you are current on updates not really
<voidmage> for daylight savings time:
<voidmage> 
<voidmage> zdump -f /etc/localtime |grep 2007
<alienseer23> (11:00:59 PM) alienseer23: hello, can anyone help me get this http://www.edio21.com/prod_rc107.asp to work with lirc?
<voidmage> it will print out anything related to 2007 for DST
<Pelo> Stiu,  you can try removing it but then you will loose your gui,  when you reboot in cli , do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ,  make a note of it so you don'T misspell it
<voidmage> if the dates are right you're fine
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  heh i was just looking for that command to tell him. Heh
<genii> fizzmahon You here? I had a disconnect and ghosted but am actually here now
<voidmage> if you remove ubuntu-desktop you won't necessarily lose gnome
<vox754> also "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<jusama15> I have tried going into network settings but it did not even detect my wireless card, only found my NIC
<voidmage> ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage for gnome stuff
<metalhedd> does anyone know what file that drumroll noise is in that plays when gdm starts up?
<nate_> hey guys
<jusama15> i will need some kind of driver for it that works on linux right?
<nate_> how do I change which audio device is to be used for playback.  there box has a usb optical output soundcard and it is installed automatically
<Dr_willis> wireless cards can be an issue.
<vox754> metalhedd: you should be able to find it on "sounds" or something like that, on preferences, or stuff
<jusama15> yeah
<vox754> nate_: there is preferences and sounds or something
<metalhedd> Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> metalhedd: /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<jusama15> i know my specific version works with linux cause i read it somehwere
<cheeseboy> Hey I need to specify in apache to open .phtml files.. Where about's in the conf do I do this
<Pelo> jusama15,   try looking for your card model number in the forum,  chances are you'll find a howto for it
<tonyyarusso> cheeseboy: one sec
<vox754> jusama15: the important thing is the "chipset", find one like Ralink, Broadcom, Atheros, Intel or one that works with ndiswrapper.
<t35t0r> .phtml <=> .php
<cheeseboy> tonyyarusso: thanks...
<Flannel> cheeseboy: In php5.conf, you'll add it to the AddType
<tonyyarusso> cheeseboy: mods-available/dir.conf:          DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<rockabillyjon> How do I figure out which wifi driver my wireless pcmcia card is currently using? madwifi,ipwXXXX, etc. thanks ><
<AsusM2N-MX> whats after edgy but before feisty?
<user01> Dr_willis: do i have to change default time zone in gnome?
<TheDebugger> Nothing..
<vox754> Just so you people know, the current stable version of ndiswrapper is 1.38. In the Ubuntu repositories it may go back as 1.22.
<jusama15> ...
<Pelo> this is getting annoying
<Dr_willis> user01,  no idea.. as far as i know you dont need to worry about anything as long as your time zone is set properly
<Stiu> Pelo: absolutely nothing happened, i removed and installed it and nothing happened
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: only unstable test versions, realese candidates.
<Flannel> cheeseboy: What tonyyarusso gave would make index.phtml work, if you need to make apache execute phtml files, you need to add it to php5.conf (in mods-enabled)
<jusama15> anyway my model # is AWLL3026
<Pelo> Stiu,  back up your home folder and reinstall ubuntu
<AsusM2N-MX> ahh ok
<cheeseboy> Flannel: Ok....... how do I install php5
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: ty
<cheeseboy> apt-get install php5
<cheeseboy> ?
<Flannel> !lamp | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stiu> Pelo, that was what i didnt wanted to do lol, but thank  you anyway
<Flannel> cheeseboy: follow that URL
<Pelo> cheeseboy,  menu > system > admin > synaptic : search
<vox754> jusama15: Just so you know, USB wireless devices are painfull, get a PCI or PC Card if you must.
<Stiu> Pelo, cya m8.
<Pelo> Stiu,  best of luck
<jusama15> oh..
<Stiu> ty
<jusama15> is there no howto which explains how to install it?
<alienseer23> I have this remote http://www.edio21.com/prod_rc107.asp, and this receiver http://www.edio21.com/prod_ir507.asp, the receiver shows up well in the devie database, and the embeded mouse on the remote work well, but nothing else, does anyone know how to map the rest of the buttons. or get them to work in any way?
<Pelo> jusama15,  search here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<greyspace> Hello, all. Getting a 'no space left on device' error with a new 1GB SD card. kdf shows 285+ MB free, but the card won't accept another byte. No hidden files on the card. Nothing on the forums seems applicable. Any ideas?
<crazy_bus> in gaim does setting sounds to console beep mean that I will hear a beep from inside my computer box if I receive a message?
<Aiwuu> its normal if my dvdrom dont read cds or dvds :S (the system stops ><)
<jusama15> yes pelo...looking
<jusama15> I did find this "Works fine on Dapper 6.06
<jusama15> USB Adapter AWLL3026 Works "out of the box"
<vox754> crazy_bus: that is not really a Ubuntu question; try it and then tell us.
<eck> crazy_bus: i think it is handled by your DE
<PuNter> well i just install Ubuntu.. i am newbie.. want to ask how can i install my lancard or how can i check which drivers are not installed
<Flannel> jusama15: I'd check launchpad, actually.  Since it could be a bug
<vox754> Aiwuu: it is not normal. I can watch DIVX AVI files from my DVD-RW drive okay.
<cheeseboy> tonyyarusso: dir.conf does not exist.
<cheeseboy> tonyyarusso: I found that in the apache2.conf file
<tonyyarusso> cheeseboy: Might be a version difference - sorry
<vox754> PuNter: PC, Laptop? PCI, PC Card, USB?
<Pelo> PuNter,  check in menu > system > admin > hardware manager ,  if your card is listed it is installed, if not look it up in the forum
<AsusM2N-MX> kernel 2.6.20-9 doesnt work my dapper?
<jusama15> where is launchpad??
<AsusM2N-MX> kernel 2.6.20-9 doesnt work with dapper?
<PuNter> vox754: i m using Lamtop
<tonyyarusso> jusama15: launchpad.net
<PuNter> *laptop
<Flannel> cheeseboy: What are you looking for?
<mjunx> hey, what button is "Next" in the keybindings?
<mjunx> er, keyboard button that is
<alienseer23> to get lirc to work at boot, do I need to add it too my xorg.conf file under module, and add an input device?
<vox754> AsusM2N-MX: current kernel for 6.10 is 2.6.17-11, so no. You should use stable versions.
<jusama15> No products matching AWLL3026 were found.
<PuNter> Pelo: Which Platform drivers supported Ubuntu?
<dml> mjunx: I'm looking for that too, beryl question?
<AsusM2N-MX> d'oh
<mjunx> yeah, dml
<Pelo> PuNter,  what ?
<dml> mjunx: if you find it let me know please.
<PuNter> From Where i can download drivers of Ubuntu?
<mjunx> well, ctrl+alt+pgdown does something
<PuNter> For my Hardware
<Flannel> cheeseboy: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf is what you want.  Also, for tonyyarusso's fix, it'd be in your /apache2.conf, in the apache2 dir
<mjunx> dml, I think it's the PgDown button
<mjunx> because that seems to unfold the cube
<Dr_willis> PuNter,  depends on the hardware
<jusama15> pelo..
<Pelo> PuNter,  you shouldn'T need special drivers,  ubuntu supports most hardware,  but if your network card doesn'T work , look up the model in the forum
<vox754> PuNter: drivers come with the Kernel, so if your card is supported it may be already installed. Otherwise you should give details and browse the web.
<orange_> what program/package do I need to network kubuntu with 2 xp machines + network printer
<Aiwuu> vox754 but, it works on Windows :s
<Dr_willis> orange_,  samba
<Flannel> !samba | orange_
<ubotu> orange_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<orange_> samba is the only thing?:
<c0nv1ct> pretty much
<Dr_willis> For a good samba background Install 'sudo apt-get install  samba-doc '  and read the Books that wil/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/using_samba " and " /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/ " docs WELL worth reading. l be in ..   "
<Pelo> later folks , I gotta go
<c0nv1ct> unless you are sharing a printer on the linux box
<vox754> Aiwuu: well, that is a bad thing. My DVD-RW works on WinXP and Ubuntu, so I'm happy.
<eck> orange_: for network printer you may not have to do anything
<Dr_willis> orange_,  samba is the linux equilivent of the 'network neighborhood' stuff.
<iamsam9895> What is the command for setting up an ATI card?
<eck> orange_: a lot of network printers run IPP or lpd
<PuNter> i need this one Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
<orange_> i tried to install the network printer just now
<Dr_willis> or that hpdirectjet
<orange_> I hit the scan thing and it didnt pick it up
<mjunx> man, these keybindings are like emacs
<eck> orange_: try nmapping the printer
<mjunx> ctrl-shift-alt-arrow
<orange_> how
<vox754> PuNter: I think that is well supported by the kernel, you should have little problems, hasve yo tried a cable already.
<Dr_willis> i find the scan stuff likes to scan 127.0.0.* by default which i find odd.
<eck> e.g. nmap -A 1.2.3.4  where you use the printer's actual ip
<jusama15> everyone on forum says that awll3026 should automatically work
<Dr_willis> just enter the printers ip. :)
<jusama15> any ideas?
<dml> mjunx:  thanks a lot
<mjunx> no prob
<PuNter> vox754 yes i plugged my cable
<iamsam9895> What is the command to configure ati drivers?
<Flannel> orange_: Read the samba stuff (that url), it's got plenty of info
<vox754> jusama15: then what is your question?, type "ifconfig"
<mjunx> iamsam9895, aticonfig I think
<iamsam9895> oh yeah.
<mike1> lo
<iamsam9895> sudo aticonfig --initial
<iamsam9895> err
<eck> if the printer has ipp or lpd you can usually just use the postscript drivers and the printer's ip and be on your way :-)
<vox754> PuNter: type ifconfig
<Aiwuu> vox754 thanks for your help XDXDXD:P
<jusama15> the computer does not detect the card
<Aiwuu> i will introduce a CD XD
<jusama15> usb card*
<iamsam9895> ! fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxyouser> anyone heard of dvd roms running ubuntu distro cd's extremely slosly when booting the kernel from install cd?
<vox754> Aiwuu: yey. Money for me.
<orange_> alright - thanks - ill get readin on samba
<cheeseboy> .phtml keeps popping up... it's imy php5.conf file and php is running ...
<greyspace> Hello, all. Getting a 'no space left on device' error with a new 1GB SD card. kdf shows 285+ MB free, but the card won't accept another byte. No hidden files on the card. Nothing on the forums seems applicable. Any ideas?
<cheeseboy> something else I should check?
<mike1> computer is locking up - when I boot into safe mode everything is fin.  best way to figure out why it's locking up.
<Flannel> cheeseboy: did you restart apache after changing it?
<PuNter> vox754 now i m using Redhat.. Linux. Net Are Not Working on Ubuntu thats why i m  here to solve my problem.
<Aiwuu> brb XD vox754 XD
<cheeseboy> Flannel: yes
<mjunx> greyspace, try running fsck on it
<Flannel> cheeseboy: do php files work?
<cheeseboy> Flannel: yes
<Dr_willis> greyspace,  what filesystem?
<Flannel> cheeseboy: pastebin php5.conf
<mjunx> probably fat
<fonsooo> hola
<fonsooo> entre
<fonsooo> jajajaj
<Flannel> !es | fonsooo
<ubotu> fonsooo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vox754> PuNter: oh, that is very good info. Try to find out which drivers are used on that Kernel and then find a way to install them on Ubuntu. They should be included, but if they don't work you may need to recompile the kernel.
<greyspace> Dr_willis: Assuming FAT. Came right out of the package and into the reader.
<mjunx> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<mjunx> wow, there is one, sweet
<t35t0r> sweet
<cheeseboy> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/388580
<t35t0r> i can see unicode!!
<Vaatix> Alright, I'm back, this time on my Windows Installation. I can't repair the Bootloader from my Windows, is there any way to either completely remove GRUB from my Primary drive and install it on my External drive only, or would I have to Install GRUB on the Drive itself to fix things.
<PuNter> vox754: thanks man .. i will try it later.. :)
<t35t0r> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<arrenlex> t35t0r: Well _I_ I can see dead people! D:
<t35t0r> i see kanji!!!!111
<jusama15> HOW do i know what chipset my card is??
<t35t0r> jusama15, what card
<vox754> PuNter: sure thing.
<arrenlex> NO NOT THE KANJI NOOO
<t35t0r> jusama15, lspci
<jusama15> airlink awll3026 wireless USB card
<t35t0r> jusama15, lsusb
<t35t0r> lshw
<t35t0r> gtk-lshw
<jusama15> what????
<t35t0r> lshal
<vox754> Vaatix: you need a WinXP, you pirate. You bought your laptop from guys wearing patches.
<t35t0r> explore in /sys
<t35t0r> there are tons of ways
<jusama15> you make no sense
<Flannel> cheeseboy: and you're sure you restarted apache after changing it?
<jusama15> i don't understand that
<t35t0r> and you're a noob
<jusama15> yeah...
<jusama15> that's why i cam here
<cheeseboy> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Guys, guys, Keep it civil
<vox754> t35t0r: the proper way to answer is like this: type "sudo lspci -v"
<Vaatix> Vox, I bought the Laptop legit, came in the box and all preinstalled.
<Vaatix> But obviously no disk.
<deepbluegene> hi i just followed how-to on ubuntu forums to nstall driver for my nvidia card geforce4 mx 4000 but now X is not starting
<deepbluegene> how i can revert back to old driver
<Flannel> cheeseboy: I don't know what to say.  Changing the extension of the file to .php and browsing to it works, but .phtml doesnt?
<jusama15> how do i know if this tutorial will work with my card?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_4000_%28ZyDas_zd1211b_driver%29
<t35t0r> lspci doesn't show usb devices
<vox754> Vaatix: those bastards. Then you need to get a CD, if you know what I mean...
<cheeseboy> Flannel: exactly
<t35t0r> lsusb probably your best bet
<cheeseboy> bazar eh.
<eck> Vaatix: lsusb does :-)
<Vaatix> So is there any way I can install GRUB on my Primary drive, and it'll give me the list like it does when I load when I have my drive in?
<eck> oops, not to you vaatix
<Flannel> cheeseboy: And you're sure you've saved the php5.conf file? (I know it sounds stupid, but... well, I know I've done it before)
<t35t0r> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
<eck> Vaatix: yes, you need to intall grub to a FAT partition
<deepbluegene> i found envy debian script but do not know how to run.please help
<cheeseboy> Flannel: 100% sure
<mike1> laptop locking up, best way to identify why?
<eck> Vaatix: if you put the stage 1.5 files on a FAT partition and your menu.lst you are good
<jusama15> so any solutions on getting airlink awll3026 working on ubuntu???
<vox754> t35t0r: I know, I wanted to say that you should give proper directions rather than just answering with command names.
<Vaatix> Which One? There are three, or do I just choose any. Will it screw up the partition I install it in?
<Flannel> cheeseboy: No idea then.  You might ask in #apache.  Since... yeah.  Im stumped.  When you figure it out, come back and let me know.
<Vaatix> How would I go about doing that, Eck?
<eck> Vaatix: no, all you need to do is copy the grub files into a directory on the FAT partition and point your grub install to it
<eck> Vaatix: it is easiest to do from within linux
<Vaatix> Then I'll switch into Linux and be back into you in a few minutes.
<jusama15> so any solutions on getting airlink awll3026 working on ubuntu???
<himawan> hi every one...i have some problem with ati ubuntu driver..., can i get some help..?
<rada> hi, if I download installation CD would I be able to install Xwindow?
<vox754> jusama15: other than following the links not much help. You can also try "ndiswrapper" which can import drivers from Windows and make them work on Linux.
<deepbluegene> how to run file with deb extension from ccommand terminal?
<Flannel> deepbluegene: dpkg -i [file] 
<vox754> rada: YES.
<deepbluegene> flannel:thanx
<jusama15> will that work with the normal ubuntu interne app? like firefox?
<jusama15> and which links?
<Flannel> rada: Xwindow?  Yeah.  If you *just* want to install the bare Xwindow, You should get the Alternate CD, install with the "server" option, then you can use the CD to install just plain X server
<t35t0r> for f in /sys/bus/usb/devices ; do cat $f/product; done ;
<t35t0r> that won't work
<jusama15> ?
<jusama15> what wont work?
<rada> Flannel: I don't know what bare Xwindow is. I just want to use inet, openoffice etc
<iamsam9895> While doing the 3rd step I get the error "E: Couldn't find package libgl1-mesa-glx"
<iamsam9895> Oops
<Vaatix> Annnnd we're back.
<eck> Vaatix: ok, you need to first copy /boot/grub to a FAT partition (i think it has to be a primary partition too)
<dimeotane> whats the best package for making charts and graphs on ubuntu?
<Flannel> rada: alright, you just want a standard installation of Ubuntu.  So yes, downloading the (Desktop or Alternate) CD will let you do that.
<iamsam9895> Go here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-c0b2e4234d5129b5b16509e8dcf5685e001dfd1e
<iamsam9895> While doing the 3rd step I get the error "E: Couldn't find package libgl1-mesa-glx"
<dimeotane> "best" being user friendly
<eck> Vaatix: you can just mount the partition and use cp -r
<eck> or nautilus, or whatever
<t35t0r> Poor mans lsusb: for f in /sys/bus/usb/devices/* ; do cat $f/product; done 2>&1 | grep -v "directory"
<vox754> rada: X Window is a system that allows to view windows just like in Windows. By your description, you just install Ubuntu and you are set, Openoffice is already insatlled.
<Vaatix> How do I do that? Is it accessible through Linux's normal GUI, or do I have to go into the terminal?
<Vaatix> Mounting it?
<mindframe-> anyone know about installing quake3 on 64 bit system>
<Flannel> t35t0r: Why does a poor man need that?  when lsusb works fine and already exists?
<vox754> rada: You can install Open Office in Windows XP too, if you just want that. Browse the web for the Open CD.
<t35t0r> because i said so
<dimeotane> "poor man"  hah ubuntu is free.. .now if only it came with free hardware
<hendaus> hi
<Luofei> how could i backup my installed package when i need reinstall my Ubuntu and than have a rapid recovery
<Vaatix> Alright, I'm in /boot/grub with the File Browser.
<eck> Vaatix: try something like: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/fat && sudo mount /dev/fat_device_here /mnt/fat
<vox754> mindframe-: have you been here asking this same question before?
<rada> vox754: ok thank you. I mean I want to install linux and use these apps
<mindframe-> VoX, no this si the first time ive asked that question
<himawan> please help..me..
<rada> Flannel: you mean CD Image for desktop and laptop PCs ?
<eck> Vaatix: then copy over the grub stuff with: sudo cp -r /boot/grub /mnt/fat
<Flannel> rada: yeah, that's one of them.  That'll work fine
<vox754> mindframe-: well I remember a guy asking that, and nobody answered, sorry.
<hendaus> can anyone help thanx, i have the phone manager open and i dont know how to configure the connection it says bluetooth serial port and i put other port coz i am using usb
<eck> Vaatix: if the device was automounted you can just use the gui
<Vaatix> So I put sudo mkdir -p /mnt/fat && sudo mount /dev/fat_device_here /mnt/fat into the Terminal (Replacing fat_device_here with the name of the Primary Drive) and then do sudo cp -r /boot/grub /mnt/fat ?
<hendaus> my celphone is nokia 6230
<iamsam9895> Where can I find "libgl1-mesa-glx"?
<Flannel> iamsam9895: in main
<rada> vox754: I am on win now :-) I got wireless home network and I just can't connect via WEP. from win it works fine
<iamsam9895> It wont install with apt-get.
<Vaatix> Automounted?
<himawan> packages.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa-glx: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 524 kB
<Vaatix> It doesn't show the primary drive anywhere
<Flannel> iamsam9895: What odd things have you done to your sources.list?
<iamsam9895> Nothing.
<eck> Vaatix: yeah, that should mount the drive and copy the directory onto that partition
<iamsam9895> Is this becase I'm running dapperdrake?
<colbert> When I do this in terminal: "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" I get permission denied.. can someone help ?
<Flannel> iamsam9895: oh, lets look
<Vaatix> Alright, here we go.
<vox754> rada: A lot of people have that same problem, the WEP encription doesn't work, but it works without it.
<iamsam9895> I also haven't updated in a while so...
<Flannel> iamsam9895: that package doesn't exist in dapper.  But, also with that, nothing should depend on it in dapper.  What package are you installing?
<costal79> don't type  this "
<corevette> what are the best lan/multiplayer games for ubuntu?
<mike1> my laptop is locking up (getting a sonypi error in the terminal)  where do I start looking.   sonypi seems to be a hardware function
<iamsam9895> I'm trying to get my aticard to work properly.
<eck> Vaatix: uh, i think the grub directory might need to be a subdirectory of a directory named 'boot', do you know how to move it?
<Vaatix> Damnit, there are 5 items with HD in them.
<hendaus> can anyone help thanx, i have the phone manager open and i dont know how to configure the connection it says bluetooth serial port and i put other port coz i am using usb i am  using nokia 6230
<Vaatix> No, I don't.
<pikeshouse88> mike1: http://www.popies.net/sonypi/
<vox754> hendaus: cellphones are not that friendly to operating systems, so no luck.
<rada> vox754: you mean doesn't work in linux? any other encryption that works?
<Flannel> iamsam9895: ah, the section of the HowTo you were following is for Edgy, that's why.  Lets... take alook for a dapper one on that page
<corevette> what are the best lan/multiplayer games for ubuntu?
<hendaus> vox754,  i have nokia suite program but from windows, can i use it with kubuntu?
<vox754> rada: NO. It works. I'm using it. What I say, is that some people, their hardware's falut or driver, cannot use it. Who knows? WPA and WPA2 work also.
<genii> Any recommendations besides ekiga,skype or gizmoproject for soft phone? Mostly for SIP
<iamsam9895> Flannel: I can't find the one for dapper.
<wapityyy> hey, anyone here can help me with an AJAX problem? nobody in #ajax is answering
<eck> Vaatix: see if you can run nautilus as root and just do it in the gui
<vox754> hendaus: I don't think so. That blutooth technology seems very tricky.
<eck> e.g. gksu nautilus
<Vaatix> What exactly is Nautilus?
<eck> the file browser
<Flannel> iamsam9895: xserver-xorg-driver-ati  looks to be what you want to install
<rada> vox754: so I might get it work...
<Vaatix> So log in as root?
<iamsam9895> But does it work with old ATI Radeon cars?
<Flannel> Vaatix: no.  gksu nautilus
<Vaatix> I'm in the dev/boot/ folder as I am now.
<Flannel> wapityyy: You should ask in ##javascript.  Or, if you want, #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wapityyy> Flannel: ok thx
<vox754> rada: If you have the time, you could try various things with your router. You may need to configure the WEP key from the console.
<Vaatix> gksu Nautilus? Damn I need to get a hold of what things are...
<rbil> iamsam9895: what ATI card do you have?
<iamsam9895> ATI Radeon 9200PRO
<Flannel> !sudo | Vaatix
<ubotu> Vaatix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eck> Vaatix: i need to go, i'll be back in about an hour if you can't find someone to finish up for you until then; but basically you need to create a folder at the root of the FAT device called /boot/grub with the grub files in it, and then manually run the grub shell and point it to the right files
<Vaatix> So open the terminal for that?
<eck> sorry :-\
<Flannel> Vaatix: that would work, yeah.
<rada> vox754: I did that because I don't know any other way how to change the WEP key.
<iamsam9895> Flannel: Also, does that driver offer 3d support?
<Vaatix> Okay, thanks Eck.
<jusama15> could someone help me install ndiswrapper, i do not understand the wiki for it
<himawan> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" ............how to resolve that...
<Flannel> iamsam9895: I... have no idea.  Check the package description
<vox754> jusama15: it is best to get the latest version for ndiswrapper 1.38 from SourceForge.net.
<Vaatix> So 'sudo gksu nautilus'...?
<bibek> !insult bibek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insult bibek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Vaatix: no, sudo is replaced by gksu
<jusama15> I did get that
<DrStein> hello, I need help configuring a Realtek RTL8029(AS) ethernet card
<vox754> You need to compile it so "sudo aptitude install build-essential" and the headers for your kernel.
<iamsam9895> Flannel: It doesn't say that it doesn't, but it says that the fglrx driver offer 3d support.
<orange_> whats the cmd to find out my ip?
<jusama15> it's in a tar.gz file which i extracted
<Vaatix> Put 'gksu nautilus' in the terminal, right?
<Flannel> jusama15: ndiswrapper is in the repositories (and as such, a nice package)
<Flannel> Vaatix: yeah.
<Flannel> Vaatix: and, be CAREFUL when doing stuff
<vox754> jusama15: the do "sudo make" and "sudo make install", but be sure to remove everything that was installed previously, that is repositories.
<rada> vox754: can I have another question? right know I have 6.06 Kubuntu installed on my Acer notebook. the screen resolution is only 1024x768. in windows after installing drivers I can have 1280x800. Can I get this better resolution in linux? if now I can just use Xwindow :-(
<voidmage> vox754: I'd run make as a normal use
<voidmage> and make install as root
<iamsam9895> Is it possible to upgrade to Edgy?  Or does it have to be a complete reinstall?
<wapityyy> :( nobody seems alive in javascript or ajax :( anyone here feels like helping me :D ?
<Flannel> vox754, jusama15, if you do that, you'll lose the benefits of package management (updates)
<Flannel> wapityyy: that's offtopic for this channel, if you want, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dunduhnuh> hello
<voidmage> iamsam9895: something with 'jksu update-manager'
<arrenlex> !hi | dunduhnuh
<Vaatix> Alright, I believe I'm in.
<Flannel> !upgrade | iamsam9895
<ubotu> dunduhnuh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> iamsam9895: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<iamsam9895> Thanks.
<DrStein> please, could someone help me out configuring my ethernet?
<genii> iamsam9895: Clean install is best but it is possible to change the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list then do a dis-upgrade. Not recommended
<arrenlex> !fixres | rada
<ubotu> rada: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iamsam9895> I just don't want to download another disk.
<iamsam9895> I'm fine with losing all my data.
<Flannel> genii: that's not the preferred update method.  update-manager is recommended, as it mitigates a few issues
<jusama15> how do i navigate in the terminal?
<dunduhnuh> im havin an issue...yup...ive been reading and it seems as though my wireless card should work with no problem
<Vaatix> In /root I only see a Desktop link.
<genii> Flannel Thanks for the info :)
<DrStein> jusama15: use lynx, or something similar
<jusama15> ..doesn't work
<jusama15> VOX i typed in the command you told me, what do i do next?
<orange_> how do I start 'swat' the url isnt working (the localhost:901
<jusama15> dr. i was trying to navigate inside the terminal
<rada> arrenlex: cool, it looks good :-)
<Flannel> jusama15: Install the ndiswrapper from the repositories, it's a hundred times easier.
<jusama15> fannel but the thing is that i do not have internet
<jusama15> not able to hook up there LAN
<iamsam9895> Uhg, I feel like I should just get Fedora Core....
<rada> ubuntu or kubuntu? I am new I can't see any difference ...
<Flannel> jusama15: You have the Ubuntu CD, right?
<jusama15> right
<Flannel> jusama15: ndiswrapper is on that.  You need to use apt-cdrom to add the CD as a repository, and then you can grab it
<jinxuhuang> hi hi 3 weeks of strugglying finally installing ubuntu on my cheapo comp too bad im doing this friday nite
<DrStein> I can't get the Realtek 8029 ethernet card working, please I need help.
<jusama15> okay..i put in the the cd rom
<jusama15> so i open terminal
<jusama15> sudo apt-cdrom?
<Flannel> jusama15: "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<skjr> anybody able to give me a hand getting an Intel 3945ABG WiFi working in 6.10?
<Vaatix> How do I know if I'm in the Right FAT Partition, or even on my Primary drive?
<dunduhnuh> anyone available for help?
<genii> Aside from ekiga,skype and gizmoproject any recommendations for soft phone (preferably open-source) mostly for SIP ?
<Flannel> jusama15: then "sudo apt-get update", then sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper... uh, I don't know  ok, so, "sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper", and then install whatever you need
<jinxuhuang> ubuntu is alot like dos huh
<jusama15> hey i have a simple queston i pressed dir it showed me the directores how do i navigate into say... desktop
<laion-gaucho> auto_save
<Flannel> jusama15: cd Deskop
<lisapc> hi
<jusama15> lol my bad
<jusama15> same as dos
<lisapc> anyone here use vmware server? if so, how do I uninstall a virtual machine?
<jusama15> ok how do i run a file
<jinxuhuang> hehe i should be ok then i know a few dos command
<jinxuhuang> Y: )
<jusama15> FLANNEL it says couldn't find the package..
<Flannel> jusama15: which package?
<lisapc> can I simply delete the file?
<jusama15> ndiswrapper
<rbil> lisapc: if it's like vmplayer, simply deleting related vm files should get rid of a virtual machine. Unless there's some other way with the server version?
<skjr> anybody able to give me a hand getting an Intel 3945ABG WiFi working in 6.10?
<dunduhnuh> i have the same issue as skjr
<skjr> damn
<Flannel> jusama15: "ndiswrapper" isn't a package, there's ndiswrapper-common, and ndiswrapper-utils (and some others), I'm not sure what you need
<dunduhnuh> i see that its installed...but i cant get it to connect
<skjr> mine worked, out of the box
<rada> if I boot to Xwindow can I be logged in automaticly somehow?
<skjr> i used it to set stuff up\
<jinxuhuang> wow the xubuntu booting screen is soo pretty
<dunduhnuh> it worked on vista...but i dont want to use that stuff so i installed ubuntu 6.10 and i cant get it working
<jusama15> i need the soft that will allow me to load the windows drivers from my wireless card
<skjr> installed all the updates, and its gone
<arrenlex> skjr: I think that's the ipw3945 driver, no?
<arrenlex> skjr: You also have the binary daemon installed?
<SpacePuppy> it's new!!! it's Improved!!
<jusama15> for*
<skjr> arr - not sure?
<dunduhnuh> it should be that driver...but ive been reading that 6.10 doesnt need that driver
<jusama15> so that it will work on UBUNTU
<skjr> binary daemon?
<jusama15> i installed utils
<Flannel> rada: you can.  But it's not really a good idea.  But yeah, in the Login screen setup, you can configure that
<lisapc> anyone here use vmware server? if so, how do I uninstall a virtual machine? when I manually try to delete the file it says permission disallowed
<jinxuhuang> hey how can i tell what video driver is installed
<jusama15> flannel..how do i run it?
<arrenlex> skjr: Nevermind, I don't run ubuntu and it's different on debian. Sorry.
<skjr> lisapc - where are your files hosted?
<skjr> you should be able to delete them and be done with it
<rada> Flannel: cool, thank you. just me and my gf would use my notebook
<jusama15> I just went to package manager and istanlled the util one...HOW do i run the program??
<Dr_willis> jinxuhuang,  what one is being 'used' you can tell by the 'Driver' lines in the xorg.conf file
<Flannel> !ndiswrapper | jusama15
<ubotu> jusama15: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skjr> arrenlex - sorry, I should have specified, i was assuming that was a given in the ubuntu room
<lisapc> skjr running ubuntu from within Vista
<jusama15> yes flannel i have looked through that
<FunnyLookinHat> Does Ubuntu block ports by default other than the usual ones such as 80, 21, etc. ???
<arrenlex> skjr: Yep. Usually debian and ubuntu are close enough to be perfectly translatable. This time, it didn't turn out that way, as I only just found out. Sorry to bother you.
<Flannel> FunnyLookinHat: Ubuntu blocks no ports by default
<jinxuhuang> Dr_willis: can you explain more?
<esco> so anyone to help with intel 3945 wifi not working on 6.10?
<genii> dunduhnuh and skjr Seems some help here for that Intel wireless issue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368134 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307659
<jinxuhuang> Dr_willis:  where is xorg?
<esco> thanks
<jusama15> does anyone know how i can load the AIRLINK drivers onto linux using ndiswrapper
<skjr> i've read all those threads, they don't really help
<Mehdi> question, i have a ubuntu box, and wanted to run a windows application on it - whats a good piece of emulation software?
<Flannel> jusama15: well, that page has more information than I know ;)
<skjr> wine
<Flannel> !wine | Mehdi
<ubotu> Mehdi: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mehdi> ah, thats what i was looking for
<Mehdi> ty
<skjr> if Wine doesn't work, install VMware and run Windows
<DrStein> Mehdi: wine, or maybe you wan't to try a virtual machine like VirtualBox
<orange_> when i install programs - where are they stored? I want to find the readme's and stuff
<genii> skjr After reading the entire  the 307659 thread it looks like everyone involved was able to get their cards working.
<Dr_willis> jinxuhuang,  look in the main x configuration file - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jusama15> flannel, you can explain better
<jusama15> you've alread told me how to begin installation
<rbil> FunnyLookinHat: Linux only opens ports when a service is running that requires a specific port
<jusama15> i have done it
<rada> does VMware run on linux?
<Dr_willis> jinxuhuang,  or use the command -->  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> rada,  of course.
<skjr> genil  - i'll have another look
<Dr_willis> the vmware homepage has several linux downloads.
<FunnyLookinHat> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dr_willis> rada,  runs better on linux i find. then it does under windowsxp
<Flannel> jusama15: I have never used ndiswrapper, and have no idea how it works, so no.  I really can't explain better.
<rada> Dr_willis: so I can run win under linux in VMware.
<Dr_willis> rada,  i run windows in vmware under linux all the time...
<DrStein> need help installing my ethernet card, please somebody help me
<Dr_willis> rada,  i also test out all these live cd iso's with vmware
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jinxuhuang> Dr_willis k thx im running vesa no wonder everything is so choppy
<jusama15> damn
<Dr_willis> jinxuhuang,  yep.  That can be why
<arrow__> I have a Printer hooked up with an ethernet cable to my router, does anyone know how to print to it with ubuntu?
<rada> Dr_willis:  is VMware for linux for free?
<Dr_willis> rada,  theres a free version.. you need to get a serial # (free) from their site
<DrStein> rada: no, it isn't
<fizzmahon> gcan anyone help me with fglrx
<Dr_willis> its not GPL 'free' but theres a free personal use version
<Dr_willis> rada,  also check out "VirtualBox" its a similer product.. then theres qemu (not as nice an interface however)
<genii> skjr You may also find this site useful : http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)?
<DrStein> rada: I do use VirtualBox, and is very nice
<Dr_willis> Yea - i was suprised at how well VirtualBox works
<rada> Dr_willis: cool, thank you.
<Dr_willis> and the price is right. for myneeds
<rada> DrStein: win runs under VirtualBox fine?
<DrStein> rada: yes, so far
<DrStein> rada: video, sound, eth, usb, etc
<rada> DrStein: xp fine?
<genii> makuseru: You mean the MTU size?
<Dr_willis> rada,  i run windows95  - HOWEVER you may want to use somthing newer.
<DrStein> rada: yes, it is.
<rootrip> Last night i put my computer in hibernate and when i came back today to turn it back on it started up as if I had shutdown the computer completely.  Now when I try to turn off my computer from linux it tells me that power manager can't start until i start the dbus system.  I looked at several documentations and web sites and can't figure it out.  any helps is much appreciated
<Dr_willis> Ive never tried XP under vmware.. snce i dont have  spare license of xp to use.
<esco> hey thanks genii i got my wifi working...im still workin on the security part but it works with no security
<makuseru> genii: nop
<genii> esco Cool :)
<makuseru> no*
<jinxuhuang> any1 know a quick and easy unicrhome driver installation for ubuntu 6.06?
<rada> Dr_willis & DrStein. ok and thank you. one more question. kubuntu or ubuntu? I am going to download install CD. so I would appreciate some advice..
<Jimmey> How do I update grub's device.map?
<fizzmahon> need some help setting up fglrx and "no screens found" error
<jusama15> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> rada,  i always install Kubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktop both.. so i use either one. :)
<jturek> Dr_willis: i see virtualbox runs vista... wow
<jusama15> this is getting so annoying
<Dr_willis> jturek,  i dont plan on putting that to the test. :)
<jturek> heh :O)
<Dr_willis> jturek, i will stick with windowsME on it.
<skjr> thanks everybody, but apparently this WiFi NIC just isn't going to work in Ubuntu
<jturek> ehh.. u sure u want Me? heh
<rada> Dr_willis; it's possible? hm. I don't see the difference of both
<Dr_willis> jturek,  theolder windows are lacking some drivers needed for vmware stuff.
<jturek> Dr_willis: r u running Etch? or Feisty?
<jinxuhuang> actually i found a community doc
<genii> Jimmey: Use the --recheck switch of the command grub-install. You may want to read "man grub-install" for syntax and so on
<Dr_willis> jturek,  testing out LinuxMint2.? right now. :)
<jinxuhuang> but mite have problems later on
<jinxuhuang> : )
<skjr> is there a howto on ndiswrapper?
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)?
<genii> skjr https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<esco> is there a wireless security setup tool in ubuntu? im not seeing anything to get it workin
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  try googling for info yet?
<makuseru> yes
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jturek> Dr_willis: VirtualBox run better then VmwarePlayer?
<skjr> thanks genii
<esco> thanks ill check that site out
<Dr_willis> jturek,  virtualbox is more like vmware server.
<genii> skjr np
<Dr_willis> jturek,  i always use vmware server.  not playuer.. they both seem to run about the same.. notdone anybenchmarks.
<genii> esco There is a good debian/ubuntu document here for that: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<FunnyMan3595> Anybody know of a way to keep one particular user from creating any network connections, except to localhost?
<Spartacus> Does anyone here have experience with ktoons?
<arrow__> Does anyone know what NetwarePrinting is?
<Dr_willis> FunnyLookinHat,  i recall ages ago a way/example of doing that with some of the iptables stuff.. but never looked into it much
<esco> ill look thru that one too thanks
<genii> esco :)
<rootrip> Can someone please help me with a problem what I have researched and not yet found a solution to
<Number2> hello, im trying to install an app, it tells me that it detected a previos version installed but i have already removed it, how do i get rid of the remnants
<genii> arrow__ Yes it is like tcp/ip printing except Netware uses IPX/SPX protocol
<arrow__> genii: thx
<jusama15> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<genii> arrow__ np. some embedded print servers use this still but are a pain to set up since now almost all is tcp/ip
<Number2> rootrip i would just ask you question
<peterhd> Lost sound.  Edgy Eft.  Thoughts on tracking this down?
<rootrip> Last night i put my computer in hibernate and when i came back today to turn it back on it started up as if I had shutdown the computer completely.  Now when I try to turn off my computer from linux it tells me that power manager can't start until i start the dbus system.  I looked at several documentations and web sites and can't figure it out.  any helps is much appreciated
<arrow__> genii: I just seen it in the help guides and was wondering what it was.
<genii> arrow__ Curiosity is good :)
<BHSPitMonkey> How do you get to the "Import Photos" dialog without going to gthumb?
<BHSPitMonkey> (Besides plugging in a camera...)
<genii> peterhd Do you have the speaker icon at all on bottom right?
<peterhd> genii:  yes.
<peterhd> genii:  all the way up...
<Jimmey> What does a recovery mode entry for grub look like?
<genii> peterhd You may want to right-click on it, open the mixer and unmute or turn up volume on any PCM sound devices then
<arrow__> genii: I just bought a printer that hooks directly up to the network, do you know where I can get instructions on how to print from ubuntu to it?
<peterhd> genii: open ... ahhh the X was on PCM.  Thank you so much.   Ohhhh, music again.
<genii> arrow__ If it is a postscript-compatible you can set it up fairly easily with cupsys as a generic postscript printer with the proper IP address and so on
<genii> peterhd np
<jusama15> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)?
<jusama15> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<jusama15> what is the root username?
<arrow__> genii: I just found something under system/administration/printer thx
<jusama15> like what do i type in the login screen
<genii> arrow__ You have Gnome desktop?
<genii> arrow__ np
<arrow__> genii: yes
<opla_o_dodo> Is anybody know a simple way to upgrade clamav?
<Dr_willis> jusama15,  you normally dont 'login' directly as root
<genii> arrow__ Yes, that should work then :)
<jusama15> yea but i need to
<jusama15> lol
<Dr_willis> jusama15,  you login as a user and use the various sudo related commands to do rooty things
<opla_o_dodo> Does anybody know a simple way to upgrade clamav? please
<jusama15> dr willis can you help with my wireless drivers?
<Dr_willis> jusama15,  direct logging in as root is disabled as a security feature under kdm and gdm.
<arooni> help!  i cant hear audio out of my laptop speakers!
<Dr_willis> jusama15,  i ran wires through my ductwork.. i Scoff at wireless! *scoff* *scoff*
<poningru> !sound | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<makuseru> Dr_willis: so THATS why you have to go to a another tty do login as root?
<opla_o_dodo> Aroni did you ever hear?
<jusama15> how do i disable that security
<jusama15> i just need to login
<jusama15> delete a folder logout
<jusama15> lol
<opla_o_dodo> arooni, did it worked?
<Dr_willis> makuseru,   anoter tty? you mean the Console?
<opla_o_dodo> arooni, did it work?
<fizzmahon> anyone can help with fglrx and "no screens" error?
<makuseru> Dr_willis: w/e ctrl+alt+f2 is
<genii> fizzmahon Still same issue after reinstall now??
<HaoTian> I'm attempting to install a graphire bluetooth tablet... I'm compiling the X driver for it and have come across a bug that is listed for Edgy (which I'm running)... but I don't quite understand where I'd look for the solution (as presented by Scott James Remnant)
<fizzmahon> genii, didnt reinsall ubuntu yet
<Jormanks> hi guys a couple of thing
<HaoTian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/65838 is the page i've found
<Number2> what is the commmand to find a file?
<makuseru> jusama15: just do "kdesu knoqueror" in terminal to be in a konqueror as root
<genii> fizzmahon: Ah, OK :)
<fizzmahon> genii, but yeah same "no screens" error lol
<facugaich> Number2, find
<esco> YES!
<esco> thanks for the directions guy wifi now works
<Number2> hmm
<opla_o_dodo> Does anybody know how to upgrade clamav? please
<facugaich> Number2, also locate I think
<genii> esco With encryption?
<kalorin> does anyone know about xinerama?
<Number2> ok
<arooni> opla_o_dodo: no :(
<Jormanks> when i run the live cd is it supposed to catch my internet connection?
<Dr_willis> be VERY VERY carefull with  "kdesu konqueror"   - it sucks when  you accidently trash your system
<sarracenia88> what do you mean by upgrade clamav
<opla_o_dodo> I've tried a lot of links aready but I'm deeply lost
<jusama15> kdesu does not work
<makuseru> ubuntu? kubuntu?
<jusama15> ubuntu
<rada> Dr_willis: and which one do you use more often? k/ubuntu?
<genii> makuseru: ubuntu=gnome kubuntu=KDE xubuntu=xfce <-- different window managers
<makuseru> oh, i dunno what is the gnome equivalent to kdesu
<rada> jusama15: why ubuntu?
<jusama15> why kubuntu?
<makuseru> genii: i thought i was in the kubuntu, room
<genii> makuseru: LOL this is main #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> rada,  i use kde as my main desktop. but i use whatever program i like :) be it a gnome or kde. or other app.
<makuseru> genii: i have alot of tabs open, i didnt check which i was in
<Jormanks> can i mount some NTFS drives when i'm running ubutu's live CD?
<rada> Dr_willis: I just don't know which one I should download
<kalorin> anyone familiar with the xinerama option for X?
<Jormanks> or only if i install ubuntu?
<Jimmey> How can I add myself to the admins group
<Dr_willis> rada,  either one.. dont matter. :)  get the one that you plan on using most
<jturek> is there a gui config for Xinerama?
<rada> Dr_willis: I am kind of new to Xwindow managers so I have no idea which one I will use more
<jturek> or does it need to be setup by hand
<jusama14> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<sarracenia88> d
<kalorin> jturek, no idea
<Dr_willis> rada,  flip a coin  then. :)
<rada> Dr_willis: I didn't even know I could have installed both
<jusama14> how do i open file browser as root
<kalorin> I'm looking for some info on it as wel
<kalorin> well
<t35t0r> sudo konqueror
<Crichton> Hey can anyone help, I am running just a DSL gateway server, which shares the net to all my PC's on network. It also connects to VPN's. Now my problem is that the gateway PC can PING / connect to the the VPN server but the other computers on the network can not PING or connect to the VPN server ...
<kalorin> cause when you use it to span monitors, it seems to disable direct write tot he ivdeo card
<sbalneav> jusama14: What is your problem with ndiswrapper?
<Dr_willis> rada,   linux is flexable.. the window managers are just applications.. :)
<kalorin> so you can't do like directX type operations
<opla_o_dodo> do you know a editor for .pdf file, tha allow me to highlight and put come comment?
<jusama14> I do not know how to install my wireless card, someone told me to get ndiswrapper
<jusama14> i got it, but i do not know how to isntall my drivers
<opla_o_dodo> not pdfedit please
<Jimmey> How can I copy my Ubuntu install from one partition to another, and preserve groups, and file permissions?
<jturek> kalorin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<t35t0r> jusama14, get the .sys and inf file from the windows drivers for that card
<jusama14> I did
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  normally ya would use 'tar' and a lot of options i forget.. :)
<t35t0r> jusama14, then run ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<t35t0r> jusama14, as root
<fizzmahon> anyone can help with fglrx and "no screens" error with radeon 7500?
<jusama14> yeah i did all that
<Jimmey> Dr_willis: tar?
<vicente> hey
<jusama14> says it's already installed..
<jusama14> but i does not work
<vicente> anyone here know morse code?
<rada> Dr_willis: my gf picked up ubuntu :-) is there anything like ghost for linux?
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  yes.. thats the command normally used.
<t35t0r> jusama14, you also need to make sure lsmod | grep ndis shows that it is loaded
<Dr_willis> rada,  mondo/mindi can backup/restore systems..
<Dr_willis> rada,  or theres a dozenother ways...
<t35t0r> jusama14, ndiswrapper is a kernel module that should be loaded otherwise it won't work
<sbalneav> jusama14: Does it show up in the list of interfaces under networking?
<jusama14> no
<jusama14> it does not
<t35t0r> jusama14, it doesn't show up under lsmod?
<t35t0r> jusama14, modprobe ndiswrapper
<jusama14> t35, how do i do all this?
<sbalneav> is the ndiswraper module loaded?
<MTecknology> If My router is assigning 192.168.10.* and my server is at 100, the wireless is NAT at 99 distributing 10.0.1.* addresses, how do I use \\SERVERNAME from within the NAT network?
<t35t0r> in a terminal
<jusama14> not under networking settings
<rada> Dr_willis so how do you do it?
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, I mean, I want to copy the contents (some 40GB) of /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdd1 in the hope of, at some point, making /dev/hdd1 GRUB's root, so I can format hda and keep my ubuntu install
<jusama14> how do i load it?
<jusama14> how do i do all this
<genii> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<sbalneav> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jusama14> k
<jusama14> ty
<jusama14> let me try
<Munchkinguy> Are there any decent notetakeing (like basKet) apps for GNOME?
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  and whats on hda1 now?  windows or linux?
<Jimmey> Dr_willis: Ubuntu
<musya3d> how do i add a new user through command line?
<jusama14> IT SAYS not found
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  tar can do it then.. of course you may have to edit the grub configs and fstab file..
<t35t0r> jusama14, how did you install ndiswrapper through apt-get or the add/remove programs?
<rada> Dr_willis: is there any way I can be sure I download the CD iso right? from win?
<Jormanks> how can i mount NTFS drives if I'm running the live cd?
<vicente> http://pastebin.ca/388643 check out my program, suggestions are welcome
<Dr_willis> rada,   ive never had issues with downloading them wrongly. :)
<jusama14> well
<Dr_willis> rada,  may want to use a download manager...
<jusama14> i went to package manager and installed it
<jusama14> and i experimented with apt-get
<jusama14> that might have messed up something
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, alright - Any idea  how I could do it? Some documentation? Also, I tried ealier by copying the files from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdd1 and edited /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.list accordingly. It booted from /dev/hdd1, but I wasn't in the admin group. Is that worth saving? Or will anything else be messed up?
<sbalneav> jusama14: dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper
<Crichton> I could really use some help :P, I mean the VPN connects and the gateway PC can ping it (10.10.50.1) but when I try and ping it from any PC that the gateway shares the internet to it times out ...
<t35t0r> well the bottom line is ndiswrapper should be automatically compiled against the ubuntu kernel
<rada> Dr_willis: the other day I was downloading some linux cd iso file 4times. Every time I had different MD5 :-(
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  cp wont get all the permissions and stuff right.. google for the right tar command..
<t35t0r> and installed under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/drivers/net/ndiswrapper.ko or something
<rohinton> rada: me too!
<aoi_band> problem:  near-fresh Edgy install, random hangs .... any idea?
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, the permissions seemed alright, though?
<sbalneav> jusama14: Type that at a command prompt, what does it return?
<jusama14> let me chck
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, just not the groups
<t35t0r>  lib/modules/2.6.17/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  using cp on /dev/ and other special dirs is not a good idea either.
<rada> rohinton: what did you do?
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - i am trying to install my wireless cards and ndiswrapper - but when I do  "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it gives me:
<denis_on_ubuntu> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<t35t0r> excellent!
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, I mounted the partitions to /media/, and used nautilus
<jusama14> T3 i do not see it
<rootrip> Hello all, I have an issue.  I am using ubuntu linux and can't shutdown or restart my computer, and I don't want to just hit the power switch.  Anyone know whats wrong and how to fix it?
<jusama14> please help me install this correctly
<t35t0r> i can't i don't even run ubuntu ..well i could but you wouldn't understand anythin i tell you to do
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  thats really a inefficent way to do it. :)
<jusama14> can I pm you?
<jusama14> it will be much easier
<t35t0r> no
<rohinton> I have also noticed that my distro downloads have slowed considerably... :-(
<jusama14> fuck
<t35t0r> let's see ubuntu solve this one
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, I don't want to wait ages while it copies, again - Is there any hope for these files? Or should I start from scratch?
<genii> language language
<thoreauputic> !language jusama14
<kalorin> jturek, intersting
<kalorin> I'm using an ATI radeon card with a DVI and VGA out and the binary drivers from ATI
<Vaatix> Anyone have any clue how to Mount my Primary Drive? I need to be able to copy the GRUB files from /boot/grub/ to there so I don't have to keep the Drive my external drive plugged in all the time.
<kalorin> looks like "big desktop" is the way I have to go with that
<jusama14> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<kalorin> why are fonts so flaky under X anyway?
<t35t0r> jusama14, no it's too difficult in ubuntu
<sbalneav> Either install it through the package manager, or, do a sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<kalorin> 9 point mono is like 1 pixel wide, then 10 point looks like bold
<jusama14> then what linux should i use?
<t35t0r> jusama14, none are good for you
<denis_on_ubuntu> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper - > FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
<denis_on_ubuntu> anyone have any ideas on what i should do next to finish installing the wireless card?
<jusama14> SB i did that
<jusama14> t3 shut the fuck up
<t35t0r> denis_on_ubuntu, file /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<rootrip> I can't restart or shutdown my pc in ubuntu, what do i do.  please help  :)
<t35t0r> jusama14, ok now you went too far
<Riddla> ne1 know why my sdcard/cfcard wont auto mount to the desktop even tho i set so via the config app?
<jusama14> you obviously don't know how to do it yourself
<dager> play nice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> jusama14, you're not helping. Cool it.
<jusama14> lol
<jusama14> i know
<sbalneav> jusama14: what does it say when you do that?
<zero-9376> rootrip: can u get to a terminal ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<sbalneav> sigh
<rootrip> yeah
<dager> rootrip: try issuing a "sudo shutdown" ?
<jusama14> t3 wasn't helping either
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Riddla> does "removable drives and media" accept any settings via gconf or something?
<jusama14> saying retarded shit
<T3hMikey> is there some setting or app I can use that came with Ubuntu that would let me see into my XP partition?
<jusama14> ubuntu sux use windows
<rootrip> ok...ill try, thanks
<t35t0r> someone quiet the potty mouth
<jusama14> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> jusama14, last warning: be polite, or be banned.
<jusama14> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<jusama14> i am
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<denis_on_ubuntu> t35t0r i get this:
<jusama14> tell others too
<denis_on_ubuntu> /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<FunnyMan3595> Aha!  Figured out the iptables commands to keep a user (guest) from connecting to anything but localhost!
<sbalneav> jusama14: I AM trying to help you
<Riddla> !sdcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyMan3595> # iptables -A OUTPUT -d localhost -j ACCEPT
<FunnyMan3595> # iptables -A OUTPUT -m  owner --uid-owner guest -j REJECT
<Riddla> !cfcard
<T3hMikey> k, thanks ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t35t0r> denis_on_ubuntu, are you on x86?
<computrius> anyone know where to get the DWL 520 rev E firmware?
<Madpilot> jusama14, sorry - wrong target
<rada2> Dr_willis: one more question. installation CD is enough or DVD is better?
<Dr_willis> rada,  no need for the dvd
<jusama14> what?
<Vaatix> Anyone have any clue how to Mount my Primary Drive? I need to be able to copy the GRUB files from /boot/grub/ to there so I don't have to keep the Drive my external drive plugged in all the time.
<t35t0r> denis_on_ubuntu, uname -r ?
<sbalneav> What does it say when you do a sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<jusama14> oh
<FunnyMan3595> Now, how do I make those rules permanent?
<denis_on_ubuntu> 368 man
<denis_on_ubuntu> 2.6.15-28-386
<rada2> Dr_willis: great thank you for your help. I might catch you later :-)
<FunnyMan3595> i.e. set them up when the computer starts.
<kalorin> jturek, ok so it says to paste some lines into my "device" section
<musya3d> hwo do i set the users permisions?
<kalorin> problem is that I have several device sections
<jusama14> okay can someone help me install a WIRELESS USB CARD step by STEP?
<rootrip> ok..."sudo shutdown" did not work...  just to be clear I have only have the option to go into hibernate from the shutdown menu in ubuntu
<musya3d> so they cant look at other files while doing ftp
<denis_on_ubuntu> any ideas t3?
<kalorin> well at least 2 anyway
<t35t0r> google it
<t35t0r> i would compile it
<sbalneav> jusama14: For the last time, what does it return when you do a sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<dager> rootrip: sorry, try "sudo shutdown now".. it should send SIGINITs everywhere and reboot you
<kalorin> both named ati-config-Device[0]  or [1] 
<rootrip> kk
<rootrip> thanks
<Jimmey> Dr_willis: I've got sudo working, is there anything else that will be screwed after doing that copy? Or can I wipe the original partition?
<jusama14> I looked, that's why i and many other people are here
<denis_on_ubuntu> ii'm new to linux and ubuntu - i googled it and did a bunch of research, but i'm really not sure where to go from here because i found nothing that helps
<Crichton> Hey can anyone help, I am running just a DSL gateway server, which shares the net to all my PC's on network. It also connects to VPN's. Now my problem is that the gateway PC can PING / connect to the the VPN server but the other computers on the network can not PING or connect to the VPN server ...
<facugaich> dager, I think he needs to do shutdown -r now in order to reboot
<jusama14>  okay can someone help me install a WIRELESS USB CARD step by STEP?
<dager> facugaich... i didnt think you needed -r.. but i dunno, you're most likely right :P
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  sudo working? huh?   you proberly should 'google' for the proper way to mirror/backup a linux partition. theres a lot of little things to watchout for when its your / partition
<Number2> how can i get rid of a non emty folder?
<Aiwuu> well maybe someone here can help me... when im in XGL Session and i use glxinfo i get "direct rendering NO" this is normal?
<jusama14> i've been here for the last hour
<Aiwuu> and when im in normal sessions i have a "yes" :S
<GGL|r4nge`> making a script i was trying to add a function, noticed that function func() { } doesnt work if i use #!/bin/sh but does with #!/bin/bash, what can i use to make i compatible with sh
<fizzmahon> anyone good with ati drivers
<denis_on_ubuntu> sbalneav - when i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 -> I get "Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<sbalneav> jusama14: Well, I've been trying to help you, and you're ignoring me.
<jusama14> sb, i replid
<jusama14> i told you, i did install nds
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, alright, thanks
<t35t0r> denis_on_ubuntu, i think the problem is that the ndiswrapper module you have and the kernel you have were not compiled with the same version of gcc
<sbalneav> Not that I saw
<Number2> how can i get rid of a non emty folder?
<ojk007> hey, soz to but in but could someone help me with installing nvidia drivers for Fiesty Herd 5?
<facugaich> dager, I also think "sudo shutdown now" will just stop user processes, leaving him with a root terminal XP
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jusama14> I went to package manager and installed it
<Dr_willis> Number2,  rm -r folder
<sbalneav> I want you to do it right now.  And report what it says.
<Number2> thanks
<Dr_willis> Number2,  or drag it to the trash. :)
<jusama14> do what?
<Polygon89> hello, sorry if this was asked before, but for some reason synaptic is telling me that "not all packages can be updated unless i run a dist. upgrade", and then i click "ok" and it wants to update ubuntu 6.10... but it is already 6.10... should i go ahead and "upgrade"?
<Vaatix> Anyone have any clue how to Mount my Primary Drive? I need to be able to copy the GRUB files from /boot/grub/ to there so I don't have to keep the Drive my external drive plugged in all the time.
<jusama14> can i pm you? all the other talk is getting in the way
<rootrip> ok, wow, "sudo shutdown now" did not work either... and I also noticed that "stopping periodic command scheduler..."  [fail] ???
<denis_on_ubuntu> t35 - again, i'm new to linux and ubuntu - so what do i do to get this to work? what do i have to compile / do lol
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, do you know where I could find a guide on how to use tar? I've googled, but no I'm lost
<Aiwuu> someone can help me?
<sbalneav> If we don't do it here, then other people won't be able to see how we solve it.
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<CUBeR64> does anyone know how to restard the sound in ubuntu? like restarting gdm
<jusama14> well no one else is asking about it...?
<t35t0r>  /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<dager> CUBeR64: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart your X session
<denis_on_ubuntu> t35 - again, i'm new to linux and ubuntu - so what do i do to get this to work? what do i have to compile / do lol
<thoreauputic> jusama14: lots of people learn from answers in the channel
<sbalneav> There are at least 3 people in here with wireless problems right now.
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  gee.. i got it on 1 google search.. :)  http://wiki.freaks-unidos.net/mirror%20a%20linux%20installation
<sbalneav> So, like I said, 3 times....
<vicente> any c++ guys or gals here that can help me with a simple problem?
<t35t0r> download the ndiswrapper source code
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, thanks :-)
<t35t0r> decompress it
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  i googled for  mirror linux partition tar
<CUBeR64> dager: so theres no one to just shutdown and restard the audio on its own?
<sbalneav> do a sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<acid_burn> Whoa, one at a time.
<cypher1> vicente, ##c++
<cheeseboy> how do you import env variables
<acid_burn> Guys, seriously.
<Aiwuu> ...
<acid_burn> ONE AT A TIME.
<t35t0r> ./configure ; make && make install
<jusama14> OKAY
<acid_burn> THANKS.
<acid_burn> I APPRECIATE IT.
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone point me to a good howto for ubuntu 6.10 and nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<denis_on_ubuntu> sbalneav - when i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 -> I get "Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<dager> CUBeR64: there is, i thought you wanted to restart GDM... "/etc/init.d/alsasound restart" should restart your sound
<dager> as somebody pointed about above
<rootrip> so..."sudo shutdown now" acted like it was working then brought me right back to the shell prompt.  what to do?
<cheeseboy> cannot connect to X server
<Dr_willis> !find ndiswrapper
<cheeseboy> how can I fix this
<CUBeR64> dager: :P thanks a lot dager :)
<acid_burn> How do I up the resolution on Ubuntu 6.10 in Parallels?
<sbalneav> denis_on_ubuntu: hold on one sec, lets see what jusama14 comes back with.
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils, ndiswrapper-utils-1.1, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, ndiswrapper-source (and 8 others)
<t35t0r> ndiswrapper-source
<denis_on_ubuntu> ok deal
<cheeseboy> i need to give a display of 0 to this user
<vicente> cyphase, i tried, they are very quiet in there -_-
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:~$ fgl_glxgears
<kalorin> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<kalorin> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kalorin> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<jusama14> SBAL IT SAID could not find package and then the package name
<kalorin> ok this is now interesting
<jusama14> i have 1.38
<acid_burn> GUYS?
<kalorin> I've rebooted, I get that which is what I was trying to "fix" before
<dager> rootrip: somebody suggested trying "sudo shutdown -r now"... that -r flag might complete the process, instead of sending you to a shell prompt
<acid_burn> I ASKED A QUESTION.
<jusama14> said the same thing
<CUBeR64> dager: oh its says no such file or directory :S
<jusama14> SBAL where are you????????????????????
<rootrip> ok...ill try that
<thoreauputic> !caps | acid_burn
<ubotu> acid_burn: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sbalneav> ok, both jusama and the other fellow try this
<kalorin> but now the two monitors seem to be 1 screen
<acid_burn> Answer my question.
<cyphase> vicente: i think you mean cypher1
<kalorin> and it's otherwise pretty happy
<sbalneav> change ndiswrapper-1.8 to 1.1
<kalorin> or seems to be
<sbalneav> see what that does
<thoreauputic> !attitude | acid_burn
<ubotu> acid_burn: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jusama14> I have version 1.38
<krustofski> !quicktime | krustofski
* Dr_willis cant see for all the UPPERCASE letters
<acid_burn> Your attitude isn't any better.
<denis_on_ubuntu> change command not found
<t35t0r> hahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ojk007> Please help: nVidia drivers. Fiesty Herd 5.. Apologies for spamming
<ojk007> Please help: nVidia drivers. Fiesty Herd 5.. Apologies for spamming
<ojk007> Please help: nVidia drivers. Fiesty Herd 5.. Apologies for spamming
<jusama14> sbalneav i have version 1.38
<kalorin> acid_burn, yeah but he might know what you want to know
<Dr_willis> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<kalorin> acid_burn, while you are asking for help
<sbalneav> denis_on_ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.1
<zero-9376> can someone help me out with sound recording on 6.10? usb sound card u46dj detected and configured for all ins and outs in >System>Prefs>Sound?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, I'm really very sorry to bother you like this, but I'm still pretty lost - The page doesn't really explain what's going on
<ojk007> :d thanks
<acid_burn> Thanks.
<dager> CUBeR64: im not in linux right now, but if you check your /etc/init.d/ folder, you should see something resembling "alsa" or "sound".. restart that with the command "/etc/init.d/XXX restart"
<denis_on_ubuntu> it said couldnt find package sbalneav
<thoreauputic> acid_burn: now please nehave
<acid_burn> Yes sir.
<thoreauputic> *behave
<genii> ojk007: For feisty #ubuntu+1 may be better to ask in
<Dr_willis> acid_burn,  you do realize  that theres a lot of docs on the ubuntu web site that cover the basics like this.
<acid_burn> Yes, and I've exhausted them to no avail.
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  on what? i got a real short attention span. :)
<CUBeR64> dager: oh okay, ill look around
<acid_burn> Which is why I'm here.
<acid_burn> The last resort.
<acid_burn> For nerds.
<sbalneav> jusama14: how do you know you've got 1.38 when I asked you to do a dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper and you said it returned nothing?
* Rei-chan has a very strange problem, popped a Ubuntu 6.10 Alternate CD into this box, and it reboots when I select any option other than memtest.
<acid_burn> Like me.
<painkiler> hey guys
<jusama14> I downloaded 1.38 from their website
<jusama14> and I extracted the folder
<painkiler> is there a command that will tell you folder size?
<sbalneav> jusama14: WHO's website?
<kalorin> painkiler, du -sk <folder>
<painkiler> or capacity?
<denis_on_ubuntu> it said couldnt find package for sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.1
<kalorin> or du -sm <folder>
<denis_on_ubuntu> :(
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, I'm looking to copy the contents of hda1 to hdd1 so I can basically copy my Ubuntu set up and boot from that, the link doesn't really explain much
<jusama14> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation#Downloading
<t35t0r> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<sbalneav> ok, no
<sbalneav> don't do that
<jusama14> ok..
<acid_burn> God, you guys couldn't write a sentence for your life.
<jusama14> let me delete everything i have
<acid_burn> I'm out of here.
<jusama14> and we'll start fresh
<kalorin> acid_burn, I think I'm fairly literatte
<t35t0r> goodbye!!!
<thoreauputic> acid_burn: bye
<kalorin> acid_burn, I think I'm fairly literate rather
<acid_burn> Literate.
<sbalneav> There's ndiswrapper packages already configured that you can use from Ubuntu.
<Crichton> Hey can anyone help, I am running just a DSL gateway server, which shares the net to all my PC's on network. It also connects to VPN's. Now my problem is that the gateway PC can PING / connect to the the VPN server but the other computers on the network can not PING or connect to the VPN server ...
<acid_burn> lmao.
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371001
<sbalneav> Use those.
<Jimmey> Dr_willis: I don't know what "tar -c --exclude /proc --exclude /sys / | tar -x" will do
<thoreauputic> acid_burn: have a nice life
<jusama14> yeah
* Rei-chan waves.
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  looks rather direct..
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, thanks
<jusama14> FROM package manager
<jusama14> I installed that
<dager> ndiswrapper folks: sorry to but in, but make sure you have your kernel headers installed :)
<jwtodd> syntax is overrated :)
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  it pipes the tar data from one place to another  place. :)
<denis_on_ubuntu> yeah i installed them from package manager too
<kalorin> anyway, is there anyone here that's really good with X?
<kalorin> specifically Xorg?
<denis_on_ubuntu> --> so i guess i'm in the same boat as you jusama
<t35t0r> just ask your question
<t35t0r> and if it's about fglrx i don't help
<jusama14> OKAY sbal
<kalorin> heh
<jusama14> are you there?
<sbalneav> denis_on_ubuntu: and jusama14, did you read the howto?
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, will I have to extract the data?
<denis_on_ubuntu> yes sbal
<CUBeR64> dager: alright i got it, it was named alsa-utils
<kalorin> it's about trying to get the Xlib XFree86-DRI errors to go away
<sbalneav> Did you add the universe and multiverse repositories?
<dager> CUBeR64: good to know, thanks! :D
<t35t0r> the only help about fglrx i will give is to dump it and your ati card
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  thats what the last tar command does.. :)
<jusama14> no....
<jusama14> link??
<sbalneav> ok
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  its one fancy command.
<Rei-chan> Is there a way to discover why my box is rebooting when it starts loading the Ubuntu CD?
<denis_on_ubuntu> yes - that's the first thing i did when i installed ubuntu
<CUBeR64> dager: thanks
<mojo__> fglrx make you t35ty, t35t0r?
<thoreauputic> pepil whoo expekt literasy on IRC wil be sorely disapointed :)
<sbalneav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kalorin> t35t0r, it's funny a friend of mine gave up and has an NVidia card
<t35t0r> mojo__, yes
<jusama14> actually sbal, just help me
<mojo__> lol
<sbalneav> I'll help both of you.
<blanky> hey guys, I'm trying to run a game server, all ports on my router are open, but people are still unable to see it, could it have something to do with iptables? If so, how can I open 28950 and 28960 with an iptables command?
<dager> jusama14: have you installed the appropriate kernel headers?
<t35t0r> blanky, iptables -L , is anything active?
<kalorin> I don't have any real issues with this radeon card
<jusama14> no
<jusama14> all i have done is
<jusama14> installed
<kalorin> I just can't seem to get the direct drawing stuff to work under xorg
<jusama14> ubuntu
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, so if I did that, I'd have the same set up on /dev/hdd1 as on /dev/hda1? And all that's needed would be the edit of /etc/fstab and menu.list?
<dager> jusama14: thats most likely why its not working :)
<ojk007> !nvdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> and it's making me wonder if XFree is the better option?
<ojk007> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<t35t0r> kalorin, that's a major problem
<t35t0r> kalorin, no
<blanky> t35t0r: Sorry, what do you mean?
<blanky> I ran that
<sbalneav> jusama14: and denis_on_ubuntu, are you both running edgy?
<jusama14> dager, how do i install it?
<t35t0r> blanky, does it show any rules?
<kalorin> Xinerama seems to kill direct draw
<jusama14> i dunno
<denis_on_ubuntu> sbalneav - no - i'm on dapper
<jusama14> no
<kalorin> so I did it the ATI way and that didn't seem to help either
<jusama14> i have 6.06
<kalorin> but it seems alittle snappier
<blanky> t35t0r: uh, can I paste this? sorry, I'm pretty sure they're rules, though not sure
<denis_on_ubuntu> so i guess we're both on dapper
<sbalneav> ok
<dager> jusama14: check synaptic for "kernel-headers" and install the appropriate one.. then reinstall ndiswrapper packages, just to be sure
<Rei-chan> kalorin: Did you get direct rendering enabled with your flgrx (ATI Binary) drivers?
<blanky> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> !paste | blanky
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, and do you know how long that will take with 40GB worth of files? Approximately?
<ubotu> blanky: please see above
<Number2> What is the directory that contains the init directories?
<kalorin> Rei-chan, I think so
<dager> jusama14: then you should be good, or at least in a better position
<t35t0r> /etc/rc.d
<ojk007> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<blanky> uh, thanks thoreauputic ...
<t35t0r> /etc/init.d
<kalorin> Rei-chan, how would I tell?
<Rei-chan> kalorin: If it didn't say Direct Rendering: Yes, then you didn't.
<jusama14> dager, which are appropriate? lol
<Dr_willis> Jimmey,  depends on the hd speed.. :) id say an hr or so.. no clue really
<thoreauputic> blanky: sorry I was a little slow there :)
<kalorin> "it" is a bit vague
<Jimmey> Dr_willis, we'll see, I guess
<Rei-chan> kalorin: In a terminal, use glxinfo.
<kalorin> I'll ask "it"
<blanky> t35t0r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9589/
<kalorin> direct rendering: No
<blanky> t35t0r: so it looks like it shouldn't be iptables' problem, right
<kalorin> there we have it
<Number2> t35tor im given the options between rc0 and rc6
<sbalneav> jusama14: and denis_on_ubuntu, both of you need to go read this page, and add the universe and multiverse repositories
<t35t0r> blanky, no you have no rules iptables is not your problem
<dager> jusama14: get the "i386" ones
<sbalneav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Rei-chan> kalorin: The ATI binary drivers section on the Ubuntu wiki describes installing and testing Radeon drivers, both open source and binary.
<blanky> thanks t35t0r
<t35t0r> Number2, those are runlevel directories
<Rei-chan> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalorin> Rei-chan, any thoughts on how to change it's mind?
<jusama14> wait wait
<dager> jusama14: im assuming.. if you're on a 64-bit processor or a PPC, get the ones labelled as such
<jusama14> I checked in package manager
<ekul`> im getting skype database errors
<Rei-chan> Follow those directions, kalorin.
<jusama14> no kernal headers
<ekul`> :(
<dager> jusama14: kernel, not kernal :)
<jusama14> yeah
<jusama14> none
* Rei-chan is trying to figure out why this box reboots the second I ask it to install Ubuntu, even with framebuffer off.
<jusama14> sbal i know how to do repositories
* Rei-chan will brb, regardless.
<Number2> t35tor  im installing vmware and it wants to know which one  and it says between rc0 and rc6
<sbalneav> ok, then do this:
<thoreauputic> jusama14: search for linux-headers
<dager> jusama14: "linux-kernel-headers" should be there
<t35t0r> what
<t35t0r> run it in 5
<sbalneav> aptitude search ndiswrapper
<ekul`> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sbalneav> What does it return?
<jusama14> okay which linux heade?
<jusama14> okay
<jusama14> i see it
<jusama14> it is installed
<thoreauputic> jusama14: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jusama14> thor, they are already installed
<thoreauputic> OK
<jusama14> wait
<jusama14> no
<jusama14> the kernel is
<jusama14> 386 isnt
<sbalneav> Sigh
<thoreauputic> jusama14: do the command as above
<ant> heh
<sbalneav> Night all, I'm getting nothing accomplished here.
<t35t0r> uggh ndiswrappers is too much work for people in ubuntu
<denis_on_ubuntu> sbalneav - for me it returns
<denis_on_ubuntu> v   ndiswrapper-modules-1.8         -
<denis_on_ubuntu> i   ndiswrapper-source              - Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel moi   ndiswrapper-utils               - Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper
<jusama14> thor
<jusama14> it says
<denis_on_ubuntu> nooooooooooooo :(
<dager> t35t0r, agreed :P
<jusama14> sudo:timestap too far in the future
<jusama14> sbal
<thoreauputic> jusama14: you have a config issue with sudo
<jusama14> watever
<jusama14> ..?
<jusama14> what do i do
<Number2> t35tor it says is not an existing directory
<Number2> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<ojk007> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> jusama14: does the command " date " return correct time ?
<jusama14> THOREAUPUTIC!!!!
<jusama14> k
<lkthomas> guys
<jusama14> yeah
<thoreauputic> :(
<jusama14> it does
* genii suspects jusama's clock is set to something like 1999
<thoreauputic> jusama14: no need to yell
<t35t0r> hahah
<lkthomas> I found something interesting, dmesg found my e100 eth0 card, but when I try ifconfig eth0, it said device not found
<lkthomas> anyone got idea ?
<t35t0r> lkthomas, ifconfig -a | more
<jusama14> thor okay
<jusama14> it is working now
<jusama14> i changed the date
<thoreauputic> heh
<Dr_willis> lkthomas,  i belive theres 2 moduiles that can be used for that card..  i think one may have some issues...
<kalorin> mojoa
<kalorin> mojo, thanks
<kalorin> it's still not behaving correctly
<jusama14> thor it is done..
<guideX> i broke my K key so i can't type make, how do I compile? just kidding
<thoreauputic> jusama14: use tab complete on nicks or people won't notice your posts
<t35t0r> lol
<Dr_willis> lkthomas,  is the e100.ko module loaded?
* ^^CatTuX^^ : Tadaima.....
<thoreauputic> jusama14: for instance I have a beep on highlight for my nick
<t35t0r> thoreauputic, oh how nice
<jusama14> how do i do that?
<t35t0r> thoreauputic, thanks for letting us know about that feature
<t35t0r> thoreauputic, hey how are you doing ..good me too?
<mojo> kalorin: you may have prblm with 1) repository version of "ati binary" kernel module still active against dl'd and compiled ati X.Org driver (mismatch), or you may need to have the latest kernel headers installed.  EVERY TIME you upgrade the kernel you'll have to re-make that fglrx.ko piece to match it
<guideX> no really htough, whats the easiest way to install a codec for mp3's?
<t35t0r> thoreauputic, what's the date and time and weather in your neck of the wooods?
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: ...
<kalorin> yeah just reading that part right now
* kalorin sighs
<jusama14> thor..how do i do all this???
<thoreauputic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<t35t0r> thoreauputic, heh
<lkthomas> Dr_willis, yep
<guideX> like whats theeasiest mp3 codec to install cause i'm having problems
<kalorin> what worries me is that I've messed the thing up badly enough it's never going to be right again :(
<t35t0r> thoreauputic,
<jusama14> anyway, can we continue??
<t35t0r> oops
<t35t0r> sorry
<mojo> kalorin: fwiw i have ati radeon 9800 pro and have used both fglrx and ati/radeon (opensource) drivers... presently i use the opensource drivers
<kalorin> is one better than the other for one reason or another?
<kalorin> well with a radeon x700 I think I can't use the opensource stuff can i?
<jusama14> THOREAUPUTIC
<Number2> What directory contains the desktop menu entry files? like .desktop
<dager> kalorin, I believe the open-source radeon driver should suit your needs
<mojo> kalorin: the opensource drivers are not as fast at 3d accel as the fglrx (yet), but they DO support the AIGLX and Composite extensions to X.Org for beryl/compiz sweetness wehereas ati bumflock proprietary drivers don't.
<Vaatix>  Anyone have any clue how to Mount my Primary Drive? I need to be able to copy the GRUB files from /boot/grub/ to there so I don't have to keep the Drive my external drive plugged in all the time.
<thoreauputic> jusama14: I don't use ndiswrapper - have you read the wiki page ?
<jusama14> yes
<kalorin> no idea about beryl
<Dr_willis> Number2,  try 'locate .desktop'
<Number2> What directory contains the desktop menu entry files? like .desktop
<Number2> ok
<kalorin> 2d desktops are happy enough fo me
<Pelo> Vaatix,  have you tried asking in #grub ?
<kalorin> for me
<Vaatix> >.>
<jusama14> I just need something that will fix
<kalorin> never tried 3d
<Dr_willis> if your locate database is up to date. :) if not use 'sudo updatedb'
<dager> Vaatix: it might be easier just to install grub to your internal MBR
<jusama14> my wireless card on UBUNTU
<Vaatix> I wasn't aware there was a #grub.
<kalorin> is it more useful, or just more pretty?
<guideX> so does anyone know of an easy to install mp3 codec for ubutnu edgy?
<thoreauputic> !repeat | Number2
<ubotu> Number2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kalorin> mp3 codec?
<kalorin> Id idn't have to
<Pelo> Vaatix,  there is a #everything
<kalorin> xmms just worked
<guideX> i can't play mp3's at all
<mojo> kalorin: not saying you do... i was just relating my reasoning... um, what do you want to install fglrx drivers for if you are not going to run 3d acceleration? i would stick with the opensource ones.  much less hassle, for one.
<kalorin> I installed vlc though
<guideX> using the alternate ubutnu package
<Vaatix> I know, I'd been wondering how I was going to go about fixing all this. I still figure I have to mount the damned thing beforehand.
<guideX> *cd
<kalorin> mojo, mkay, how to?
<Vaatix> Damned Hard drive.
<t35t0r> !codec
<Number2> thoreauputic i was aking the people that came in since i first posted it so hove it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t35t0r> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<t35t0r> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guideX> thank you :D
<kalorin> mojo, mostly i wanted to be able to play counterstrike or unreal tournament
<t35t0r> !ut2k4
<thoreauputic> Number2: you repeated your question inside 1 minute
<jusama14> thoreaupuitc, thought i was getting somewhere with your help...guess not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut2k4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jusama14> no ideas?
<kalorin> and I was thinking that it might be stopping wine from doing some things I want such as installing photoshop
<guideX> mplayer doesn't work btw for me anyhow, probably my lack of understanding though
<Number2> im so sorry
<t35t0r> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lkthomas> how could I disable acpi ?
<foutrelis> I got excited today and I want to make a video out of some pictures. Put some music in the background and maybe some transition effects. Is there an application I could use? :)
<t35t0r> in your bios
* Bra1 How do you start Vino server?
<t35t0r> on the grub boot line acpi=off
<t35t0r> by drinking lots of wine
<thoreauputic> jusama14: if you have the howto, you should be able to get ndiswrapper working I guess
<t35t0r> thoreauputic, he can't read
<jusama14> what was the point of all the stuff we did before?
<Rei-chan> How do I stop this PC from rebooting after starting a Ubuntu 6.10 install?
<mojo> kalorin: lol... they are in the repository... apt-get install ... umm, let me see the actual package name before i lead you astray... 1sec
<jusama14> shut the hell up t3
<Dr_willis> not being able to read.. must make using IRC a real pain.
<Dr_willis> :)
<kalorin> foutrelis, well you could do it in powerpoint :)
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, acpi=off
<dager> foutrelis: there's plenty!
<Dr_willis> night all
<Number2> thoreauputic there ware two people that came in here between that one monute that didnt see me question posted
<Rei-chan> Tried that. Tried fb=false too.
<foutrelis> :S
<excusemehi> Does anyone know of a good tutorial on setting up a true LAMP server with Ubuntu?
<kalorin> do I need to uninstall fglrx first?
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: jusama14 please take arguments elsewhere
<kalorin> or is it going to fight?
<kalorin> :)
<genii> t35t0r: I gave up helping jusama maybe 2 hours ago. Very annoying individual
<foutrelis> excusemehi: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin :)
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, any special kernel messages before it reboots?
<Bra1> No one know how to star VINO server?
<t35t0r> where when does it reboot
<jusama14> I gave up asking t3 2 hours ago, very ignorant individul
<excusemehi> lol
<reyn> iirc there is some way to determine what package could provide a certain binary ... ?
<Rei-chan> t35t0r: I wish. It gets to loading the kernel sometimes, toher times, to loading the initd. Reboot seems almost random.
<kalorin> reyn dpkg -l <file>
<kalorin> ?
<thoreauputic> Number2: there are currently over 900 people in this chan - your repeats are just spam
<arrenlex> reyn: apt-file (which you have to install) or packages.ubuntu.com
<Rei-chan> This is the box, its got Gentoo on it right now.
<dager> Bra1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<mojo> kalorin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, run memtest?
<reyn> thanks, thanks
<Rei-chan> t35t0r: And passed it.
<Number2> look  who is trying to argue GET OVER IT
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, apic-off
<Bra1> Thank You Dager
<Rei-chan> t35t0r: Turned apic and alpic off.
<jusama14> dager...
<kalorin> mojo, already have the latest version according to apt
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, is this a dell box nvidia mcp55 chipset"
<foutrelis> kalorin, dager, there is no powerpoint in ubuntu and I think it is just video editing with pictures :P I am just asking if anyone has a suggestion on which application to use. :)
<mojo> kalorin: that will install the "ati" opensource driver package (which will include the radeon)
<K3nto> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config   isnt working for mr
<K3nto> me
<dager> jusama14: yes?
<K3nto> package not found?
<kalorin> foutrelis, openoffice
<Rei-chan> t35t0r: I wish. :( Its an IBM Aptiva, old.
<Rei-chan> t35t0r: Let me find the model number.
<jusama14> know anything about wireless usb on ubuntu?
<dager> foutrelis: are you partial to QT or GTK apps?
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, tried other livecd's ?
<thoreauputic> Number2: I'm not arguing - I'm telling you that repeats are not welcome. If you want to make an issue of it I will just silence you instead of telling you :)
<mojo> kalorin: then it is just a matter of configuring x to use it...  you use driver name "ati" instead of "fglrx" and there is no need to load the flgrx modules
<t35t0r> Rei-chan, knoppix 5.1.1
<Rei-chan> E190
<kalorin> k
<foutrelis> dager, Since I use gnome I prefer GTK I guess
<dager> foutrelis: try "kino"
<Number2> what ever you just have to have the last work
<Rei-chan> t35t0r: Hmm? See if Knoppix runs on it? Or try to install via Knoppix?
<Number2> word
<dager> foutrelis: it might be overkill, but it should work :P
<foutrelis> dager: let's see that :P ty
<mojo> kalorin: you can post your xorg.config file to pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) and give me the url it gives you so i can go look at it if you need/want
<excusemehi> i'm scared, hold me someone.
<thoreauputic> Number2: ops always do have the last word, really :)
<Number2> you are a geek
<thoreauputic> Number2: thank you :)
<mojo> excusemehi: :~/
<kalorin> mojo, I'd much appreciate that hang on
<Number2> leave me alone
<arrenlex> Number2: You are aware that you're on #ubuntu, right? That applies to 946 people here.
<foutrelis> excusemehi: Why are you scared? :(
<arrenlex> 945
<mojo> excusemehi: try /join #python
<excusemehi> Someone is stealin' my pixelz!  i don't know what im talking about.
<jusama14> maybe in the morning there will be more helpful people
<Rei-chan> Does anyone know of a way to do a basic text only install without ever touching X or fb?
<kalorin> mojo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9590/
* foutrelis downloads kino
<mojo> kalorin: perhaps i should 'hang on' to excusemehi ?!?  lol
<Vaatix> #grub isn't helping me out any.
<arrenlex> !alternate | Rei-chan
<ubotu> Rei-chan: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone have a howto on getting widescreen lcd's to display widescreen resolution ?
<poningru> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Bra1> Dager, I get Connection refused when I try to connect to it, I have it setup in my router
<kalorin> heh
<Rei-chan> I'm using that, unfortunately, and it jumps right to fb.
<Rei-chan> As in, it uses a framebuffer grub boot.
<Rei-chan> Second I select something, boom, reboot.
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: By fb you mean the blue tex-based "dialog" installer with grey menus?
<dager> Bra1: I have no idea how to use VNC or Vino.. I just happened to stumble across that link, sorry =/
<kalorin> yeah what's with 22" wide screens doing 1680x1050 anyway?
<arrenlex> text*
<Brad2> Oh okay
<Brad2> No problem
<kalorin> that's 20" resolution, so the 22's are just either using bigger pixels to do it or more spacing between them
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: No, by framebuffer, I mean the pretty graphical boot screen that comes on Ubuntu 6.10 Alternative.
<kalorin> takes a lot away from the sharpness
<Hydr0p0nX> yea
<Hydr0p0nX> my 22" does 1680x1050
<Hydr0p0nX> but it still looks good enough for me
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: Oh, the image that appears in console when it gives you boot options? I don't know anything which gets rid of that... why is it a problem?
<kalorin> Hydr0p0nX, sure but a 20" does the same resolution, so what's going to look sharper?
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: For some reason, when I boot the CD, and select an option, the box reboots.
<Hydr0p0nX> oh i know what your saying kalorin
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: The last time I installed an OS on this box, it was Gentoo, and the Gentoo Framebuffer installer would do the same thing. Non-framebuffer text install worked.
<excusemehi> im trying to setup a home server but in order to do that i will have to open up port 80.  i have two routers. do i change each of them?
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: That's weird... I don't know anything useful, sorry. = /
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: I've turned off ACPI, and everything else I can think of. When it gets to loading the kernel, boom. Reboot.
<Rei-chan> Yeah, that's the bad part, its random and I can't even get debug info. :(
<dager> excusemehi: it couldnt hurt, i dont think
<kalorin> mojo, I'm specifically worried about the ati-config stuff
* Rei-chan does not want to sit through 5 years of emerging packages.
<kalorin> do I just need to change the driver in the Device sections?
<Rei-chan> kalorin: Yes.
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: Life is too short to run gentoo. :)
<kalorin> the Identifier I guess is just a tag right?
<kalorin> but I have to do it for both devices?
<Rei-chan> kalorin: Yes. Mine is "STUPID GRAPHICS CARD."
<kalorin> heh
<mojo> kalorin: Hydr0p0nX:  seems you are stumbling on an instance where bigger is not better (i agree with kalorin on the sharpness); however beauty is in the eye of the beholder and apparently big is better to some.  (keep yer big pixels tho!)
<mojo> kalorin: 1sec i am getting to your file... had to load ffox and had like umpteen million tabs saved in my last session :/
<Rei-chan> arr: This used to be a home server, and gentoo was nice cause it was small. Now, I need it as a workstation, and ... it hates Ubuntu.
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: Won't the liveCD be better for that, then? It doesn't use a framebuffer IIRC, it goes from the text prompt straight to X.
<kalorin> mojo, I've been looking at maybe getting a couple of 1680x1050 screens and for a long time I puzzled over 20 vs 22"
<kalorin> heh
<T3hMikey> do I have to login as root to install stuff? I remember needing to when I tried Debian, but I never set up a root account during the Ubuntu installation
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: I was thinking about that, but can the LiveCD handle 88 MB of RAM?
<foutrelis> T3hMikey: use sudo
<arrenlex> !sudo | T3hMikey
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: This box is old.
<ubotu> T3hMikey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: ...no. xD
<kalorin> the other thing that worries me about the driver change is the various "Options"  in the first Device area
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: Yeah, that's the problem. :)
<Hydr0p0nX> doesn't change the fact that i'm working with a 1280x1024 resolution :/
<mojo> kalorin: some will have resolutions in the 1900 wide range i believe.. shop around.  in the 'old days' we used to refer to the dot-pitch of a monitor to consider it worthy ;)
<kalorin> mojo, yeah i know
<T3hMikey> well, I mean, I downloaded a program that came as a tarball, followed the instructions on the Ubuntu site on installing tarballs, and nothing happened
<kalorin> i have a couple of 19" syncmasters I'm using now that have been very good
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: You could install something debian-based like Damn Small, and then switch repositories?
<mojo> kalorin: okay ffox has settled in.. let me look at your config.
<dager> T3hMikey: so you tried to compile from source?
<T3hMikey> there wasn't an error in the terminal or anything, it just kind of ignored the command all together
<kalorin> the one that has the DVI-> VGA converter on it looks soft
<kalorin> mojo, there is a device entry with the ati driver
<T3hMikey> I don't know what it was, the site said to type in something like tar xzf file_name
<kalorin> but also two others with the fglrx drivers listed
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: That's an idea, I could also use CentOS since we use it in-house, just... I wanted Ubuntu and all. :(
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: a) Why? b) Once you install dsl, go to /etc/apt/sources.list and change the repositories to ubuntu, then grab the packages you need.
<Flannel> !install | Rei-chan, you can install... through a variety of means.  You might also try the Server CD.  It might be kinder to older machines
<ubotu> Rei-chan, you can install... through a variety of means.  You might also try the Server CD.  It might be kinder to older machines: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dager> T3hMikey: i believe the last step in the process ("make install" or "checkinstall") requires root, but configure and make don't
<Helmi> any idea why my gnome-network-manager icon says "no network connection" though i'm sure i have one ;) i just installed it.
<kalorin> I get the impression that I had the open source driver installed and then put the ati one on there and didn't clean up very well
<excusemehi> any good online multi player games of ubuntu
<Ayle> hi
<excusemehi> hello welcome to the internet
<kalorin> I'm a command line guy and am just starting to get to really using X as it's finally getting really good enough to be an everyday desktop for me
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: Once DSL is up, and I switch sources, I can just do xubuntu-desktop?
<T3hMikey> how do I get into root? I never got one set up, so is there some sort of default password for it? I don't know if a root account even exists, actually, I never tried
<dager> Helmi: is the connection actually up? or just installed?
<Flannel> T3hMikey: Root account is disabled
<Helmi> dager: it's up - i'm using it while typing to you :)
<kalorin> T3hMikey, I've never seen a unix box that didn't have a root account
<Flannel> T3hMikey: Ubuntu uses sudo instead,
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: Most likely... there might be a few interesting conflicts, but if you're reasonably good with apt, you'll probably be fine.
<Rei-chan> Flannel: is the server CD the same as the Alternate? I'm kinda without X here, so its hard to find stuff on the wiki.
<Ayle> can anyone tell me how to configure networkmanager>
<Ayle> ?
<kalorin> T3hMikey, you can sudo su - root and be root, but that's really kind of cheating and will open you up to all sorts of possibilities of breaking stuff
<dager> Helmi: makes sense :P I dunno, that's weird.. and kinda shot down my prepared ifconfig and dhcp tips :P
<Flannel> Rei-chan: no, it's a separate CD, smaller.  And, I really don't know if it'll jump straight to a FB or not
<arrenlex> Rei-chan: That is, theoretically, yes you can. It will find and install it. In practice, there might be package conflicts which you'll have to resolve.
<T3hMikey> yeah, I don't like the breaking stuff part
<Flannel> T3hMikey, kalorin, if you want a root shell, use `sudo -i`
<Rei-chan> Flannel: Ok, I'll grab that.
<T3hMikey> I have no idea what I'm doing in Linux, so chances are really good I'll mess something up if I'm not really careful
<mojo> kalorin: okay you have a fun little mess there!
<rohinton> T3hMikey: root privileges is associated with the initial account you create?
<Rei-chan> arrenlex: I suck at apt. :)
<kalorin> mojo, yeah I figured
<T3hMikey> rohinton: I... guess so
<T3hMikey> it's the only account in existance, so I would hope so
<Flannel> rohinton: Don't use root, don't use a root shell, there's absolutely no reason to do so in ubuntu
<Helmi> dager: hehe - hmm it's strange, isn't it? i also can't find any settings for network-manager.. strange
<kalorin> mojo, I've been running linux as a server for like 10 years, but this really is only the 2nd install I've done with X and the first time I'm really using it
<mojo> kalorin: you have three display devices defined... two instances using fglrx driver (heads 0 and 1), and another (just head 0) using the "ati" (opensource) driver.
<Flannel> T3hMikey, rohinton, the initial account has the ability to sudo.
<kalorin> so you think I should remove all the devices that have fglrx in them?
<rohinton> Flannel: so you'er saying "sudo_root" everthing you need to do with root privs?
<kalorin> mojo, ok
<mojo> kalorin: but your Server Layout section is where all the 'pieces' are tied together, and it is referencing ONLY the fglrx driver for head 0.
<kalorin> k
<Flannel> rohinton: no.  Not sudo root, just sudo.  "sudo nano /file/to/edit/with/more/privs"
<Flannel> or, gksu gedit /yadda/yadda/yadda
<kalorin> so maybe get rid of the fglrx devices and the server layout area?
<ant> i couldnt sudo to change directories, so i used a root term
<kalorin> it seems to have a lot of stuff in it that I don't need, such as the wacom stuff
<rohinton> ant: sudo executes a command as root and returns...
<ant> it didn't work with cd
<thoreauputic> ant: cd is a shell built-in - and why would you need sudo to change directories ?
<Flannel> ant: you're right, sudo does a single command.  "sudo cd" doesn't make sense.  If you want a root shell, `sudo -i`, but really, you shoudn't need to change commands (unless you don't know what you want to do)
<T3hMikey> ...this sudo thing just kind of confuses the crap out of me, how would I enable root? That seems a bit longer but simpler
<rohinton> so sudo ksh will also give you a root term...
<ant> it told me i needed permission
<Flannel> rohinton: sudo -i is better, you shouldn't sudo ksh, or sudo bash, or anything like that.
<rohinton> ant: sudo -l should show the commands available under sudo...
<Flannel> T3hMikey: You don't enable root.  There's no reason to, and it'll only cause problems later.
<mojo> kalorin: for starters, comment out the Device sections defined for heads 0 and 1 using the 'fglrx' driver.  Then copy the device name "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon X700 Pro (RV410)" as defined on line 136 and replace that text for what you already have in the Server Layout at line number 27.
<computrius> ahh
<arrenlex> T3hMikey: If you absolutely must have root, you can run "sudo passwd root" to set a root password, and then you can use su and log in as root and all those things. But don't do this unless you're certain you want it very much, and be careful with it.
<computrius> ive followed all directions, downloaded the firmware, etc.
<stian2> is anyone able to access shared folders in Vista from ubuntu (or linux in general)? If I go to places -> network servers -> machine I get a dialog that prompts me for a username/password. If I put in the correct username/password the dialog will just re-appear after a couple of seconds. If I mount the share from the console it works fine, but not through the Gnome UI. Anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> T3hMikey: whenever you need to do a command that requires root access, prefix the command with "sudo" (unless it's a graphical app, then use gksu)
<mojo> kalorin: that will tell the server layout to use the device description that is using the opensource ati driver.
<computrius> the module loads with no errors, but it still wont make a wlan0 interface
<kalorin> k
<kalorin> hold on a second
<mojo> kalorin: if we can get you running on single-head, THEN we can start to fuss about with the dual-head stuff
<rohinton> Flannel: interesting points.
<kalorin> it almost looks like I've got multiple versions of the monitors in there too
<kalorin> sure
<ojk007> !media
<kalorin> thanks
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<rohinton> so what does sudo -i do? enable root in the current session?
<kalorin> gimmie a second
<Flannel> rohinton: no, it opens a root shell, which you'd then exit out of when done doing root stuff
<T3hMikey> okay, since root seems to be such a bad idea, I'd need to add "sudo -i" to the beginning of any commands that require root privileges?
<Flannel> T3hMikey: no, just sudo.
<arrenlex> T3hMikey: No, just sudo.
<arrenlex> T3hMikey: sudo -i is for a root shell.
<Flannel> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mojo> kalorin: also note that IIRC the opensource ati/radeon driver uses "MergedFB" instead of Xinerama.
<thoreauputic> rohinton: with corect environment etc
<omegacenti> I'm having issues installing Diablo II in wine.. The CD is barely spinning at all and I suspect it is installing at 1x speed.
<thoreauputic> rohinton: umm.. correct ( it gives you a root shell until you exit )
<ant> T3hMikey: you would type "sudo tar -xvf foo.tar"
<mojo> kalorin: i think so but i'd have to go wade in the spaghetti again..  you can leave the monitor descriptions alone for now.
<ant> T3hMikey: and it'll ask for pw
<T3hMikey> yeah, it's not changing anything at all, it's still jsut ignoring the command
<arrenlex> What command would I use to get the process name from a pid?
<Flannel> T3hMikey: what command are you giving?
<ant> T3hMikey: use -v with tar to get some output
<mojo> kalorin: besides the changes i suggested, also comment out the Xinerama line in the server layout.  Then, paste up your new version for me to see
<T3hMikey> "sudo tar xzf filename", and then I tried it again with a - in front of xzf
<kalorin> k
<kalorin> working at it
<thoreauputic> arrenlex: try ps aux | grep <process number>
<kalorin> I got rid of the wacom stuff as well
<kalorin> don't need that
<ant> T3hMikey: use tar -xzvf
* mojo will be haning on
<mojo> (and hanging out)
<me2win> can anyone help with a beryl problem? (ubuntu-effects is dead)
<zerokarmaleft> hmm, launchpad is borked
<mojo> kalorin: yeah but i sure wish i did have a wacom tablet... that is on my eternal christmas/birthday wish list ya know ;)
<kalorin> heh
<T3hMikey> okay, it output a lot of stuff, but it all just looks like directories, probably of stuff in the tarball
<kalorin> the Canon 1Ds mark III made my list today
<arrenlex> thoreauputic: I figured it out: ps <pid>
<kalorin> 10mega pixel and 10 frames per second
<EvilMonk> catting /proc/cpuinfo is returning 1ghz for both my cores, but they are faster than that, is the detection busted in feisty x64?
<ant> T3hMikey: that means it worked.
<kalorin> dual Digic 3 processors
<thoreauputic> arrenlex: either way :)
* kalorin drools helplessly
* mojo wipes up his dr00l
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: No, your cores are throttled: the computer slows them down when they are idle to save power. They are put back at full speed when needed.
<omegacenti> kalorin: This is where you mention the price of 4000USD
<T3hMikey> ant: I dunno, I just looked it up, none of the directories mentioned seem to actually exist still
<EvilMonk> arrenlex: thank you very much.
<kalorin> omegacenti, lets not get mired int he details
<kalorin> :)
<omegacenti> :)
<mojo> omegacenti: yeah, and we all join in a group laugh/cry
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: Open two terminal tabs. In one, type "while true ; do echo hello ; done". While this is running, cat /proc/cpuinfo again. You'll see them at full speed.
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: Press ctrl+c in your echo tab to stop it.
<kalorin> my tax return was looking good until I hit the state stuff
<K3nto> !ntfsfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalorin> all my beautiful and creative deductions.. they're simply immune
<kalorin> they cheat
<kalorin> :)
<K3nto> is ntfsfix safe?
<thoreauputic> !ntfs | K3nto
<ubotu> K3nto: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<EvilMonk> arrenlex: that works! thanks
<ant> T3hMikey: what are you trying to install?
<monsoon_king> i had windows xp...i installed ubuntu...windows does not work now... tried repairing xp....now even ubuntu is gone
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: yw :)
<mojo> kalorin: at least the state taxes might be halfway legal.  i hate the fed and irs bastages.  they are illegal but the courts are corrupted by bazillionaires who print money from thin air.  bastages!!!!!
<kalorin> mojo, I've done some really heafty editing on this might have cut more than you wanted
<kalorin> I'm pasting it back now
<T3hMikey> ant: I was trying it with the AIM installer since I hadn't noticed GAIM came with Ubuntu and I hadn't deleted the tarball yet
<mojo> kalorin: cool beanz
<EvilMonk> arrenlex: does this mean i don't need the frequency scaling hack mentioned on http://www.math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/D620F6.html
<dager> monsoon_king: are they on the same hard-drive, or two seperate ones?
<K3nto> yes i realize all that, im at the guide. i just wanted an opinon or two on the use of the command ntfsfix
<T3hMikey> ant: er, AIM tarball, I mean
<rohinton> K3nto - I have used it -
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: Your frequency IS scaled, as you saw. You don't need any hacks.
* mojo will meditate on kalorin's xorg.config and try not to fume about political evil in-channel :)
<rohinton> K3nto: it worked for me.
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: If you want to manually set a mode, run the command "sudo powersave --help"
<K3nto> rohinton: anything bad happen? data loss? it just resets the journal right?
<EvilMonk> arrenlex: ok. awesome. thanks again.
<ant> T3hMikey: after you extract the tarball just follow the instructions for install.
<arrenlex> EvilMonk: It will give you lots of nice options for setting all sorts of modes on all your hardware.
<rohinton> K3nto: yep and also fix up the boot block.
<ant> T3hMikey: there will be a readme
<K3nto> ok good ty
<mojo> kalorin: did you give me the new link?  i missed it
<kalorin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9593/
<kalorin> there it is
<mojo> kalorin: gracias
<T3hMikey> ant: would it be this file called "install"?
<kalorin> sorry it claimed I was trying to spam the pastebin cause I was posting an update
* kalorin shrugs
<K3nto> rohinton: and how did you run it? just type ntfsfix?
<kalorin> everything now seems to make sense except I'm not sure about the monitor section
<ant> T3hMikey: that or readme
<ant> T3hMikey: use gedit or nano to read the file
<monsoon_king> dager same hardisk diff partioins
<stian2> is anyone able to access shared folders in Vista from ubuntu (or linux in general)? If I go to places -> network servers -> machine I get a dialog that prompts me for a username/password. If I put in the correct username/password the dialog will just re-appear after a couple of seconds. If I mount the share from the console it works fine, but not through the Gnome UI. Anyone have any ideas?
<T3hMikey> hm... I think I can get it working now. If not, I'll be back
<T3hMikey> thanks
<rohinton> K#nto: I would have to do it again, it was some time ago. Try it. I think it put's out a usage message
<dager> monsoon_king: the second windows install probably ate Ubuntu, so you might have to reinstall it.. just make sure you install GRUB to the MBR, and you should be set
<kalorin> mojo, if you're laughing too hard to type, I have a backup and can start over and be less.... aggressive
<kalorin> :)
<monsoon_king> dager: so i need to reinstall bot xp and ubuntu?
<dager> monsoon_king: no.. just ubuntu, if the windows install wrote over it
<mojo> kalorin: i am not laughing.. i am absorbing (alcohol)
<kalorin> heh
* mojo didn't just say that out loud?
<kalorin> say what?!
<monsoon_king> dager: how do i install grub to MBR?
<rohinton> monsoon_king: if you install grub - it will work out you have two install and should setup the appropriate boot menu....
<dager> monsoon_king: the partition you created for ubuntu.. is it still there? if so, you might just need to rescue grub
<monsoon_king> dager:  yeah its still there
<kalorin> btw, http://kalorin.com/stuff/CRW_9039.html
<kalorin> my daughter
<kalorin> :
<kalorin> :)
<anonymeeee>  tomorrow I need to get my windows laptop talking to my ubuntu box
<Megaqwerty> can I tar a file directly to a DVD+RW? (preferably using the command line)
<mojo> kalorin: i like to keep it light.. and yes i am drinking a beer but fear not, it is only 1 with my meal and i have had all of 2 drinks.  i am not drunk nor going to get even a buzz, so your xorg.config is safe with me ;)
<kalorin> http://kalorin.com/stuff/CRW_8995.jpg - that's what that ice storm in cincinnati looked like
<anonymeeee> my first question will be, how do I set up ubuntu to join my windows network?
<kalorin> mojo, no sweat, I'm not a complete noob so if you told me to do something CRAZY, I'd be questioning more
<mojo> lol
<kalorin> why is it 1:48am already :(
<kalorin> I have to shoot a wedding tomorrow
<mojo> the best humor imho comes from nuggets of trugh
<kalorin> should be fun
<mojo> ^truth
<kalorin> yeah
<anonymeeee> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mojo> kalorin: so there will be a funeral immediately following?
<kalorin> heh
<mojo> :D
<kalorin> photography shoot
<kalorin> ;)
<kalorin> trying very hard to get started doing that on the side
<anonymeeee> anyone know of a wiki on setting up ubuntu as a file server for a windows client?
<mojo> kalorin: i know... :)  okay on to the file... lemme read for a minute
<kalorin> getting tired of computers
<Slynderdale> Does Ubuntu support software raid?
<kalorin> Slynderdale, sure
* mode/#ubuntu [-b _human_blip_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<kalorin> Slynderdale, well, the kernel does
* mode/#ubuntu [-b human_blip_!*@*]  by nalioth
<kalorin> not that crap in the bios of your pc
<Megaqwerty> Can I tar a file directly to a DVD+RW? (preferably using the command line)
<kalorin> Megaqwerty, wow, no idea what that would do to be honest, never thought to try
<Slynderdale> kalorin: Is ubuntu server good as a server overall or do you suggest another OS?
<Crichton> Hey can anyone help, I am running just a DSL gateway server, which shares the net to all my PC's on network. It also connects to VPN's. Now my problem is that the gateway PC can PING / connect to the the VPN server but the other computers on the network can not PING or connect to the VPN server ... im guessing its just a route issue ... but yeah
<kalorin> Slynderdale, I've been running debian ever since I gave up on redhat a few years ago, then did ubuntu for my desktop here about 2 weeks ago
<kalorin> next time I redo my server it'll be ubuntu
<kalorin> not that debian is bad
<kalorin> and it's a command line only box anyway, mail, ftp, http, and so on
<anonymeeee> nite all, I'll try back tomorrow
<Slynderdale> Ubuntu is based off of debian, so they aren't that much different
<Megaqwerty> kalorin: how would I send the tarred file to the DVD+RW? (the path to the DVD)
<kalorin> yeah
<monsoon_king> dager how to rescue grub
<kalorin> Megaqwerty, well you could tar it to /dev/wahtever the dvd is
<kalorin> but I doubt it'll work like you want
<blanky> !recoverubuntuafterinstallingwindows | monsoon_king
<kalorin> maybe, tar's pretty clever, but I don't think tar will see a DVD writer as a tape device
<blanky> !recoverubuntu | monsoon_king
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recoverubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> !recovergrub | monsoon_king
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovergrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* blanky slaps ubotu 
<kalorin> what fonts are people using for their terminals?
<blanky> !recover
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<kalorin> monospace 10 seems to be ok but kind of big
<blanky> meh
<cerealkiller219> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blanky> there you go!
<blanky> thanks cerealkiller219
<cerealkiller219> np
<blanky> monsoon_king: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Megaqwerty> kalorin: alright...I'll try it
<kalorin> ah good ol' tahoma :)
<mojo> kalorin: actually it looks pretty good...  try it.  if it fails, you might try without the first zero on line 23 as a first-attempt... beyond that we should work in tandem with the X.Org.0.log file to get it all working from what you have now...  You seem to have a good start so let's try it.
<kalorin> k let me give it a whirl
<kalorin> back in a second
<ant> how would i change the font in virtual terminal?
<ant> shhh
<computrius> in ubuntu, I have downloaded, and installed the firmware for dwl 520 E.  modprobe hostap returns no errors.  Yet it does not create a network interface.  Any idea why it woundnt?
<mojo> ant: you need to pass a parameter to the kernel when it boots, i think... like vga=somemagicnumber on the line in your grub configuration that boots your kernel.
<mojo> ant: i have no idea how to change it post-boot
<ant> mojo: its a direction, thx
<mojo> ant yw
<lkthomas> guys
<cyris> hey everyone
<lkthomas> lspci and modprobe shows e100 have been loaded
<Taime1> can someone hellp me troubleshoot this: im having trouble playing a stream
<vicente> later all
<lkthomas> but when I try ifconfig eth0, it said device not found
<ant> i loaded nubuntu and liked the different font
<vicente> /etc/init.d/network restart
<albacker> anybody knows a video-editting tool under linux ?!
<thoreauputic> ant:  maybe " consolechars " ?
<shatrat> albacker, theres Kino for frea
<thoreauputic> ant: bever used it but it looks like a possibility...
<K3nto> is there a way to check the ... i guess you could say "integrity" of a mounted ntfs partition?
<mojo> albacker: and LiVES maybe and cinepaint
<thoreauputic> *never
<albacker> shatrat, Kino doesn't work with .avi/mpg !?
<vicente> lkthomas, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Megaqwerty> can anyone give me advice on how to backup my system to a DVD?
<mojo> Megaqwerty: mondo backup or sbackup i think both do it...
<Megaqwerty> mojo: cool, I'll check them out
<thoreauputic> K3nto: file system checks need to be done with an unmounted partition, if I remember correctly
<Darius08x> Hello, can anyone help me with wlan issuses on a dell inspiron 2200?
<mojo> Megaqwerty: google around for 'backup' 'dvd' 'linux' and/or 'ubuntu' & 'edgy' as suggested keywords
<lkthomas> here is the problem, when I try it with two PIII machine, it does not work, but P4 machine work fine
<mojo> Megaqwerty: presuming you're using edgy, of course!
<Darius08x> I'm currently running debian (I went through heck trying to get ubuntu, but it didn't work. Apparently, my laptop only likes network installs.)
<Megaqwerty> mojo: thanks
<profx> can I setup apt-get like I do urpmi to access an online database (cookers and not cookers), so I can update software?
<mojo> Megaqwerty: gl
<Darius08x> But I believe getting the wlan card to work shoudl be the same thing on either OS?
<K3nto> thoreauputic: this one is mounted. im about to add 23 gb of music to my amarok databse so.. i dont really want and problems
<thoreauputic> K3nto: you have ntfs-3g or something to use to write to ntfs?
<alci> list
<alci> #list
<thoreauputic> alci: this isn't a war#Z channel ;)
<ant> lol
<alci> dont really know what im doing sorry
<thoreauputic> alci: if you want a list of chans you use /list - but don't do it on freenode ( huge list)
<kalorin> welp
<kalorin> that was fun
<kalorin> (not)
<alci> ok ok
<mojo> anyone here real familiar with working with windows/smb network shares?  is smbfs with the lfs (large file support) option stable?  it seems to crap out on me from time to time.  is there another way i should be doing it?  i think i saw somethig about cifs or cifsvfs and need sage advice
* mojo is working with >2Gb files 
<kalorin> I had to enter the boot menu and get it to boot with out the splash screen option to get it to drop to a command prompt to copy it back
<kalorin> but I'm back
<mojo> kalorin: bbiaf
<kalorin> ultimately the Xorg.0.log ended with "no screens found"
<profx> can I setup apt-get like I do urpmi to access an online database (cookers and not cookers), so I can update software?
<computrius> so why was wireless in linux designed to be such a $*$%@ to configure/setup?
<thoreauputic> !repos | profx
<ubotu> profx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<K3nto> thoreauputic: yes all that is installe
<K3nto> d
<K3nto> its working. i added the collection directory with amarok. and its rescanning. :-D
<thoreauputic> compengi: usually it's a driver issue ( proprietary drivers) see !wifi for info
<iamsam9895> Will "apt-get install flash" work?
<thoreauputic> umm computrius ^^^^
<mojo> m back
<kalorin> mojo, the log ended with this:
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<kalorin> (WW) ATI:  PCI Mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected!
<kalorin> (WW) ATI:  PCI Mach64 in slot 5:0:1 could not be detected!
<kalorin> (EE) No devices detected.
<kalorin> Fatal server error:
<kalorin> no screens found
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:/var/log$
<profx> thanks
<kalorin> so ti really seems like it just can't figure out what that card really is
<kalorin> it's generic
<computrius> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mojo> kalorin: what card SHOULD it be reporting itself as?
<lkthomas> guys, does anyone could explain why pentium III box can't use nic card, but P4 machine could ?
<thoreauputic> kalorin: you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<kalorin> well, it's an X700 Pro
<kalorin> no
<mojo> kalorin: answered myself... doh...  Radeon X700 Pro (RV410)
<anonymeeee> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jimmey> I've copied my Ubuntu partition from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdd1 and have changed the fstab and menu.list files accordingly, but Ubuntu still mounts /dev/hda1 instead of hdd1 - What could be the problem?
<kalorin> thoreauputic, no I screwed it up royal by installing both the free ware and fglrx drivers
<kalorin> Jimmey, /etc/fstab likely has a label rather than a device listed
<mojo> kalorin: make a backup of your xorg.conf and then take thoreauputic's advice if you have not done that...
<kalorin> k
<alci> can anyone help me with some volume control problems? i cant control volume from xmms..
<thoreauputic> kalorin: using the dpkg tools is usually more successful
<mojo> anonymeeee: was that directed at me?  (the samba stuff?)
<kalorin> thoreauputic, wow I never got this far, usually it would just lock ont eh splash screen
<thoreauputic> kalorin: at the worst you can choose a vesa  driver to get going and revisit the command later
<kalorin> in fact to install it I had to drop to a shell and apt-get install fglrx
<kalorin> and then do it again after the install was complete
<thoreauputic> ati sucks :)
<Jimmey> kalorin, a label?
<ant> ati and linux are not friends
<Jimmey> kalorin, I replaced /dev/hda1 with /dev/hdd1 in FSTAB
<mojo> kalorin: remember we are playing with the ati/radeon driver not the fglrx at the moment
<Jimmey> kalorin, I think it's actually /dev/hdd1 that's mounted, but "mount" reports that hda1 is
<kalorin> mojo, yeah I selected ATI from the list of drivers
<mojo> kalorin: if you would prefer to use the fglrx for whatever reason we could switch gears, but like i said it has it's extra headaches with that kernel module that you have to keep in sync
<kalorin> which included fglrx
<kalorin> no i like no headaches
<mojo> kalorin: okay... just checkin because you brought up fglrx again and want to be sure we're all on the same page
<Aiwuu> i will back tomorrow :), because... i need to solve my beryl problem XD:)
<kalorin> i can always switch back if I find some reason in the future that's performance related
<kalorin> no no, just saying it was listed as a driver
<mojo> kalorin: np~
<kalorin> how much memory does this card have?
* kalorin tries to remember
<rohinton> ant: true I tried the latest herd5 ( x,k,u ) on a dell inspiron laptop and they did not like it....
<rohinton> this evening... (H)
<thoreauputic> kalorin: you can usually just accept defaults in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> kalorin: just see waht driver it picks - accept if it looks sane :)
<ant> i feel i got lucky with an intel video card with my dell laptop
<ant> but still wish i had an nvidia
<rohinton> I have nvidia...
<Jimmey> ant, naw. Intel's badly supported in Linux. nVidia pwnz.
<rohinton> old but good enough...
<kalorin> ok
<ant> but to be honest everything has worked out of the box.. but i cannot play doom3 :[
<kalorin> I put in 256megs of ram
<Madpilot> Jimmey, a lot of the new Intel graphics chips actually have OSS drivers from Intel
<kalorin> I have no idea if it's 256 or 512
<Jimmey> Madpilot, yeah, but for my chip, they don't come for/compile on, Ubuntu.
<kalorin> ok lets try to restart again
<mojo> kalorin: safe bet
<kalorin> back in a second
<ekimus> Jimmey: haven't the intel drivers been open sourced? think i read something about that a few months ago...
<ant> even my wireless is intel, and worked with no config
<deadowl> Anyone know how to get around the damn GNOME Combo Box whitespace of I can't see the damned list?
<Jimmey> ekimus, yeah, but they don't compile. Last time I checked, anyway
<ant> thats why i feel lucky  :] 
<Jimmey> ekimus, you can get SuSe and Fedora RPMS, which is useless if you don't have SuSe, or Fedora
<rohinton> Jimmy: So it's read but you just can't ride... :-)
<ekimus> Jimmey: well they're just badly supported in ubuntu :) - file a bug report
<Jimmey> ekimus, yeah, I suppose
<ekimus> s/well/well then
<deadowl> Is it possible to get my combo boxes in GNOME apps to show the entire box?
<deadowl> rather than whitespace?
<mojo> hello?
<deadowl> hi
<ant> anyone got an opinion on the book, "ubuntu unleashed"?
<mojo> :) just checking... i am not used to the channel getting silent... thought i disconnected
<deadowl> yea, i think my question about gnome combo boxes may have confused people
<ant> everybody is off doing something
* Jimmey is confused.
<Jimmey> Installing Windows
<Jimmey> :'-9
<ant> heh
<mojo> jimmey neesd to pass that pipe or put it down
<Jimmey> LOL
<mojo> crack kills but herb is a'ight
<Jimmey> At least I know now how an operating system _should_ work
<Jimmey> I'll be able to configure XP so that it doesn't die within two months.
<mojo> ... Plan 9 from outer space!!!  ...  (ahem)
<ant> how much does that cost?
<Jimmey> ant, what cost?
<ant> getting windows to stay up that long..
<Jimmey> ant, haha
<Jimmey> More time and effort than's really necessary for someone who doesn't play games or do webdesign
<ant> i actually dual boot to be honest
<mojo> getting windows to stay up is hard ;)
<Jimmey> ant, that's what I'm setting up
<Jimmey> mojo, there's a viagra joke in there, somewhere
* mojo hopes nobody else's mind finds gutterland in that sentance
<mojo> Jimmey: someone did, i see!
<mojo> yah, you have to play with it a LOT to keep it up, apparently
<mojo> oh man this must stop.
<mojo> X)
<Jimmey> Haha
<Jimmey> Yeah, moving on...
<mojo> deadowl: so what is it about combo boxes that scares ppl anyway?
<mojo> kalorin: http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx700/radeonx700series/index.html  says it's 256Mb
<kalorin> no love
* Jimmey runs away and hides
<kalorin> same deal, no screens
<ant> all the options..
<kalorin> yeah
<mojo> kalorin: post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<kalorin> i read somethign that said that the ati opensource driver doesn't do radeon cards or something
<kalorin> sec
<ant> that wouldnt suprise me
<deadowl> that scares meeee, that they open to place the default value on the mouse in sacrifice of visibility.
<mojo> kalorin: it is possible that yours is one of the unsupported ones... let me look at something...
<deadowl> not that good of a trade off in my opinion.
<tuesday-sleep> hi i got a couple of questions about ubuntu im looking to get a new mobo and i found a suggestion of foxxconn cheap onboard video and the reviews say it works well with ubuntu but my question is more so is a 61000 intergrated graphics card going to be ok?
<mojo> kalorin: we can always do the fglrx config if need be
<ant> my friend bought a laptop with an ati 200m and cant play diablo2 with it under windows... its funny
<ant> its a newer card
<shatrat> ant, its only got a total 2 pixel pipelines. It is probably the weakest graphics hardware made in the past 5 years
<ant> ati says they dont support it, to get drivers from computer manufacturer
<deadowl> I think I'm going to just try to steer clear of GTK apps
<ant> yea, he has nothing good to say about it
<ant> but come on, diablo2!
<kalorin> mojo, the Xorg.0.log file was rewritten when I rebooted the 2nd time to get it right
<kalorin> it was however the same error that it had before
<tues> ... anyone?
<deadowl> what are good IM apps that aren't Gaim or Kopete?
<deadowl> or Skype
<shatrat> ant, I've played silkroad online on my brothers 200m though.  Its not pretty but it does do hardware acceleration
<mojo> mojo: just lookin for the most recent attempt's results
<kalorin> you want to see the one that I'm running under wnow?
<kalorin> man i gotta get to bed
<kalorin> 2;30am
<kalorin> :(
<mojo> kalorin: :) just lookin for the most recent attempt's results
<kalorin> k sec
<kalorin> well the most recent ati driver or fglrx driver?
<devilsreject> what up all
<Aarohi> how do i install the drivers for my nvidia video card?
<blanky> !nvidia | Aarohi
<ubotu> Aarohi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<devilsreject> can somebody answer a quick easy question for me?/ how to i install a    .deb file???
<mojo> kalorin: the output in my log sais that the radeon driver supports x700 pro, xt, and se  (all pcie)
<Aarohi> thanks blanky
<blanky> devilsreject: sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<blanky> no problem Aarohi
<devilsreject> right on thanx blanky
<Jimmey> devil, sudo dpkg -i nameof.deb
<kalorin> mojo, yeah I saw that
<blanky> devilsreject: you can also probably just double click on it, you're welcome
<mojo> kalorin: sure, the one you are using... i take it you are not in a gui at the moment?
<devilsreject> blanky its tellin me that it dosn't recognize the package
<kalorin> it's weird, if it boots iwth that driver it goes for a while then the color gets all off like a bit color shift or something and the font is a little 1 px tall green line across the screen that's unusable
<blanky> devilsreject: can you paste it at the following site?
<blanky> !paste | devilsreject
<ubotu> devilsreject: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kalorin> I'm gui
<blanky> devilsreject: paste what it tells you
<tues> i know this really isnt ubuntu related but could anybody figure out why a pc would not turn on and only flash the turn on light/fans for a second
<patpi> heh, at least one OS project send "thanx" to Ubuntu community :P
<devilsreject> k
<kalorin> I can boot without the splash option in the grub config and then it'll drop to a command line that I can use to get in and recopy the old config back to reboot
<patpi> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Nouveau_Open_Source_3D_nvidia_drivers_thanks_Digg_com_for_support
<patpi> <lol>
<mojo> kalorin:  if you need to stop we can, but i will be up if you want to give it one more try.  um, what config are you running now then?
<kalorin> fglrx is running right now
<Vaatix> Anyone have any clue how to Mount my Primary Drive? I need to be able to copy the GRUB files from /boot/grub/ to there so I don't have to keep the Drive my external drive plugged in all the time.
<kalorin> the ol' pre-edited config
<Jimmey> Vaatix, are you in a liveCD now?
<Vaatix> Not at the moment.
<mojo> kalorin: if you are getting more mileage out of fglrx then maybe you should stick with that.
<j_> how do you veiw mounted and unmounted items in shell
<mojo> kalorin: the dri can be conquered
<Jimmey> Which drive are you wanting to mount?
<kalorin> ok it's pasted
<devilsreject> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9598/
<mojo> post your PRESENT xorg log file, it will have the dri errors
<kalorin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9599/
<devilsreject> order # 9598 :0)
<mojo> kalorin: which one is it u pasted?
<kalorin> 9599
<Vaatix> The Computer's actual hard drive, I believe it's either hda or hda0.
<j_> its a 4 gig windows partition i dont remeber the command
<kalorin> that's the current Xorg.0.log
<mojo> kalorin: running fglrx with broken dri, right?
<kalorin> yeah
<mojo> kalorin: okay.
<j_> i dont know though wheather its hd0a or whatever it is
* mojo runs off to view stuff and things
<Jimmey> Vaatix, then create a mount point "sudo mkdir /media/hda" and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda"
<devilsreject> will i get the response in the chan
<Vaatix> I installed Ubuntu on my External drive, but for some reason the thing put some of GRUB in the Primary Drive so It loads there instead. Whenever I boot up without the external drive it won't work. Alright Jimmey, a moment.
<devilsreject> or where i posted
<j_> well i know how to mount i just dont know wheather its hda0 or b or c thinking its probably b , but i want to make sure
<K3nto> is there an app for linux (or windows) that can help to diagnose or fix a bad or corrupt HD?
<kalorin> looks like it's actually only got 128megs of ram on it
<lkthomas> does anyone using pentium III box ?
<kalorin> (--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR3
<kalorin> mojo, (--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR3
<deadowl> Anyone know of a good alternative to Gaim or Kopete?
<mojo> kalorin: oh, 128Mb then?
<kalorin> looks that way I think
<mojo> hmm...
<Vaatix> Alright, I'm in.
<devilsreject> can anybody help me with 9598
<Jimmey> Vaatix, what's on your computer's hard drive?
<devilsreject> when i double click a .deb file it i get that error
<Vaatix> My Hard drive has Windows XP Media Center Edition, and I plan on keeping it, but I can't even get a boot screen without the External drive.
<blanky> sorry devilsreject I forgot about you
<blanky> devilsreject: that's an rpm not a deb
<devilsreject> its kool
<kalorin> mojo, looks like it's loading both drivers
<kalorin> which is interesting
<Vaatix> I need to be able to have the GRUB files on the hard drive and redirect whatever's making the thing boot from GRUB to point to them instead.
<blanky> devilsreject: you want to install beryl or something?
<devilsreject> rpm not deb :0) sorry
<kalorin> I wonder if they're fighting
<kalorin> :)
<devilsreject> i have beryl installed
<blanky> devilsreject: don't use rpm's to install beryl
<blanky> devilsreject: so what's the problem?
<devilsreject> im just tryin to get the burning menu option
<Jimmey> Vaatix, well, what's happened is, Ubuntu's put GRUB on the MBR of your internal hard drive, overwriting Windows' bootloader. This means that the external hard drive _has_ to be plugged in for you to boot Windows, unless you restore Window's bootloader with a Windows CD
<devilsreject> evidentally its in a package from the files on this ftp
<devilsreject> i dl from
<kalorin> mojo, look at line 1748 or so
<j_> Jimmey: Do you know the command that veiws all the devices ?
<mojo> kalorin: um, the fglrx driver is the only one referenced in the screen section that the server layout is using then it will be the only one loading.
<devilsreject> it has all the packages on there i guess not just the ones i need
<kalorin> ah
<mojo> kalorin: the xorg log would show if the radeon stuff was loading up
<Jimmey> j_: sudo fdisk -l
<devilsreject> but theres sooo many i dont konw how to get it down to which one i need
<blanky> devilsreject: Hey man, I honestly suggest you stay away from rpm's and dry to look for deb's instead to avoid accidentally messing up your system, but...
<blanky> devilsreject: sudo apt-get install alien
<j_> thanks
<devilsreject> blanky whats alien?
<blanky> just do it
<Vaatix> I'm aware of that Jimmey, But I don't have the disk anymore, so I need to make sure the MBR points to the files inside the Hard Drive instead of my External Drive.
* mojo is being blinded by modelines ;)
<bodhizazen> Need help with the ubuntu wiki please
<devilsreject> k
<blanky> then sudo alien -d nameof.rpm
<blanky> that will convert the rpm to a deb
<blanky> but like I said dude
<Vaatix> Doesn't do much good to have a Laptop if you have to keep it plugged in to something all the time.
<bodhizazen> having trouble logging in ...
<Jimmey> Vaatix, well the MBR points to your external hard drive in order to figure where everything is.
<kalorin> brb
<blanky> I highly discourage it and instead suggest you look for debs or alternate ways of solving this, try posting in the beryl forums or in ubuntuforums.org
<mojo> kalorin: (EE) fglrx(0): [pcie]  Failed to gather memory of size 131072Kb for PCIe. Error .....at line 1697 is about your memroy, btw
<devilsreject> blanky --- right on i wont do it then, i just want burning menus LOL
<mojo> kalorin: (EE) fglrx(0): [pcie]  Failed to gather memory of size 131072Kb for PCIe. Error .....at line 1697 is about your memroy, btw
<kalorin> ok so I took out the xinerama option and it doesn't seem to need it
<blanky> devilsreject: you can try, I'm not saying it's definately going to mess up your system
<blanky> I sometimes use it
<kalorin> hrms..
<kalorin> 128meg maybe it doesn't have?
<blanky> devilsreject: but if you can find a deb that'd be better
<kalorin> that's odd
<Vaatix> Again, I know, but now I need to find out which Partition the MBR is and change it to point at the files on the Hard drive.
<devilsreject> ahhh i just got stuff settled id hate to mess everything up over some stupid graphix stuff
<kalorin> I'm sure it's got at least 128meg
<mojo> kalorin: lines 1748 and thereafter say DRI is disabled...
<kalorin> yeah
<kalorin> well there's on that xinerma loads and it says that direct rendering is now disabled
<kalorin> I forget which line
<arooni> how do i 'please enable X shared memory config in XF86Config' (qsynaptics driver is asking me to do this)
<kalorin> mojo, 1689
<mojo> ==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
<mojo> (**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB
<mojo> (EE) fglrx(0): [pcie]  Failed to gather memory of size 131072Kb for PCIe. Error (
<mojo> -1007)
<deadowl> Well, I guess if no one has suggestions I'm going to have to weigh Kopete over Gaim, even though I hate KDE's name game.
<zigovr> hi all, I have a small problem with the wifi connection, when the wifi router is restarted, the ubuntu box doesn't automatically reconnect (I can for example put it in suspend and then wake it then it reconnect), how can I tell it to reconnect automatically when it has lost the wifi connection ?
<kalorin> mojo, is that the memory size of the board or the PCIE frame size in the bios?
<kalorin> I think the frame size that he board supports is only 64m
<kalorin> or something
<rohinton> deadowl: trillian?
<deadowl> been there
<Jimmey> Vaatix, the files on the MRB are there to find /boot/grub/menu.lst, which then points to each hard drive. The MBR itself can't boot an OS
<deadowl> lmao
<mojo> kalorin: thinks so.... note line 1690 ... try booting w/o xinerama for a minute, since you've only one monitor in your server layout anyway
<deadowl> way too heavy for me.
<Helmi> deadowl: why is gaim bad? just asking cause i use it currently and heard some people speaking against it.
<mojo> kalorin: um, screen that is
<kalorin> I did take that option out at the screen
<kalorin> and it booted fine
<chavo> wow you'd not use an app because of the name thats hardcore man
<genii> deadowl Well I like GAIM but it is just a suggestion LOL
<kalorin> and I can still drag stuff back and forth
<kalorin> I think cause it's set up "dual head" the ati driver loads it's own
<deadowl> Well, I don't like it because the plugins always give me segmentation faults and the combo box for any GTK app looks ugly.
<kalorin> notice in that log it says that it's already loaded so it isn't loading it again
<genii> trillium I've had nothing but problems with plus it doesn't have a linux version and limited protocols in free version
<Helmi> deadowl: ok, than my problem is i don't care about combo boxes probably :) didn't have any problems with plugins
<mojo> kalorin: you had in your original xorg.conf the Xinerama = True... comment that out and try restarting x  (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart from a virtual terminal when logged out of x session)
<kalorin> yeah the new log says that it's initialized the in driver Xinerama
<kalorin> I did
<deadowl> I'm using kopete now, it seems like having to look at two icons for everyone beats all of the other things.
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:/var/log$ grep Xinerama Xorg.0.log
<kalorin> (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension
<kalorin> kalorin@zebra:/var/log$
<Vaatix> Alright Jimmey, GRUB is basicly in two places. When I turn on the computer without my External Drive, it doesn't give me an 'Error 21'.
<kalorin> that's in the log no
<mojo> kalorin: am i not seeing the most recent log on pastebin then?
<kalorin> now
<arooni> how do i 'please enable X shared memory config in XF86Config' (qsynaptics driver is asking me to do this)
<kalorin> I pulled that and restarted a minute ago
<kalorin> that's the only change though
<mojo> kalorin: and it goes on stating that dri is disabled right after that?
<kalorin> now instead of saying it's ignoring it on line 1764 it's using the in driver version
<kalorin> yeah
<Vaatix> I was told that if I copy over the /boot/grub/ files from my External Drive to one on the Primary Drive, then redirect the stuff on the Primary drive to point at it's own files that It would solve things.
<blanky> devilsreject: try asking in the beryl forums, ask if they have a deb package for it, or if it's in the repositories
<kalorin> it's a little odd
<mojo> try explicit  ' Option "NoDRI"  "No" '  in the display driver section
<kalorin> how would that fix the DRI rendering failing though?
<Vaatix> Now does it automatically look, so it'd look for files on itself first, or would it only go to one place and if it doesn't find it then it quits?
<deadowl> You know what I really hate, IM Services not looking for a standard protocol
<ant> mojo is determined...
<mojo> kalorin: good point
<kalorin> :)
<kalorin> it's 3am but I'm still awake!
<deadowl> AIM (nope), MSN (nope), Yahoo (nope)
<kalorin> heh
<mojo> ant: yeah it's the years on a helpdesk that do it to me
<mojo> kalorin might actually rather sleep
<kalorin> well I'm hurting for sleep for sure
<kalorin> but this is one of those puzzles
<Jimmey> Vaatix, what that means is you'd have to have a small partition that GRUB can read on your primary drive to contain the menu.lst, then you'd have to setup grub's files in the MBR to point to that menu.lst
<mojo> yeah, that keeps you up at night, lol
<kalorin> what I'm thinking is that maybe I just stick with the fglrx driver then
<jamin3d> can someone give me help on how to get the 'add-remove programs' onto the Applications list.  it was there on the liveCD, but now i'm on my 1st bootup after installing ubuntu, and add-remove programs is not there anymore
<kalorin> which means I have to compile that kernel module and get it to load
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> i put ubuntu pon my macbook
<srbaker> how do i get a right click?
<srbaker> i'd like ot make option or cmd-click the right click
<mojo> kalorin: yes... if you have the build environment and the kernel headers, then you can force the ubuntu-supplied version to not load but i forget whree you exclude it at the top of my head... it is, um,,, hang on..
<Vaatix> Exactly. The Primary drive is made up completely of three FAT32 partitions, I just need to know where things are so I can transfer and redirect.
<mojo> kalorin: if you run the ati installer it should compile the driver but you may easily still end up loading the ubuntu supplied one, which will be out of sync...
<kalorin> well I built it all before
<Vaatix> I believe I found the MBR.bin file.
<kalorin> yeah it made me some .deb files
<kalorin> and then I installed them
<Jimmey> Vaatix, then put the contents of /boot/grub/ onto one of the fat drives, then in Ubuntu, type "sudo grub", wait for the prompt, then "root (hd0,1)", then "setup hd0"
<Pooky> Can someone recommend a good gtk/gnome network managing utility for edgy. I have three of four spots I go to , and some require me to have static ip's, and I've yet to find a solution that lets me easily do either, that works. network-admin seems to be the closest except, it hangs from time to time, and then my wireless is totally broken.
<kalorin> ah I remember this mess it was really stupid too
<kalorin> cause Ubuntu isn't supported right out of the box
* kalorin sighs
<shatrat> Pooky, have you tried network-manager-gnome? I liked it when i had a laptop
<K3nto> does somebody know how to fix/diagnose a possibly corrupt ipod HD
<ant> Pooky: how bout wifi-radar?
<deadowl> Does anybody thinks Steve Jobs is weird?
<Jimmey> Who;s that
<ant> ha
<shatrat> deadowl, not as wierd as richard stallman
<Orfeous> NFS refuses to work :(
<mojo> kalorin: you need to change a config that excepts linux-restricted-modules  from putting in the ubuntu supplied fglrx.ko, but i can't seem to find where that is.  you should use apt to uninstall the ubuntu drivers completely before running the ati build install
<ojk007> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jamin3d> 2 (can someone give me help on how to get the 'add-remove programs' onto the Applications list.  it was there on the liveCD, but now i'm on my 1st bootup after installing ubuntu, and add-remove programs is not there anymore)
<deadowl> I think richard stallman just has an ego issue.
<Pooky> ant: I like wifi radar, but then I can't manage my wire interface
<srbaker> please, someone
<kalorin> the ubuntu drivers
<srbaker> i need a right mouse click
<kalorin> xserver-xorg-ati?
<Firefly> can somebody pm me who wants to help me install 6.10 with my radeo 9600?
<kalorin> or the fglrx ones?
<mojo> kalorin: no, xserver-xorg-fglrx
<deadowl> stallman's ego is the weirdest thing ever conceived by DNA.
<mojo> (i think)
<Pooky> shatrat, I like network manager, except it doesn't scan for hotspots, and t only handles wifi
<Pooky> I need something that does wifi and ethernet.
<c0nv1ct> mojo: are you trying to get his old ubuntu supplied kernel module to stop loading?
<mojo> xserver-xorg-ati is the opensource stuff, no problems with it still being installed
<Pooky> I'm needy, :P
<kalorin> mojo, can't find it
<mojo> c0nv1ct: exactly
<arooni_> hey folks
<kalorin> ok 3am I gotta give up on this
<kalorin> sorry
<kalorin> mojo, thanks a ton for all the help
<deadowl> holy cow
<kalorin> sorry I'm a faiulre
<deadowl> it's 3?
<kalorin> failure
<deadowl> shit
<deadowl> (pardon)
<arooni_> im having loads of trouble trying to get my synaptics touchpad to allower vertical, horizontal, or even circular scroll... help?
* kalorin frowns
<kalorin> maybe I'll try again tomorrow night or something
<c0nv1ct> mojo: its in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<deadowl> there's a circular scroll?
<mojo> kalorin: sure...  when you tackle again, look up the linux-restricted-modules stuff and
<deadowl> My touchpad wasn't even built for that, but I do it.
<mojo> kalorin: follow c0nv1ct 's advice, look there
<iamsam9895> How do I blacklist something?
<c0nv1ct> kalorin: edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and put the name of the module u dont want to load in DISABLED_MODULES=
<kalorin> yeah
<kalorin> i see ath_hal
<kalorin> fc fglrx
<Firefly> is there a patch i can add to my 6.10 iso to make it work with my radeo 9600?
<kalorin> so I should do fglrx?
<carpediem> iamsam9895: what, a module?
<c0nv1ct> kalorin: if thats the old module, then yes
<K3nto> !limewire
<mojo> kalorin: add the line DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"  to that file
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<sikor_sxe> hello, i have a problem on edgy. it seems that all wizards are broken in the openoffice-base package. is this a known problem?
<K3nto> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<iamsam9895> carpedeim, A driver
<srbaker> motherucking christ
<Frogzoo> kalorin: what's your vid card?
<srbaker> all i need is a damned right click
<srbaker> oh and NetworkManager
<kalorin> ati radeon x700
<mojo> kalorin: that should prevent the ubuntu supplied one from getting in, and you can use lsmod to see if the ati one (or any one) manages to get loaded.
<Frogzoo> srbaker: potty mouth
<mojo> kalorin: good luck brother
<carpediem> iamsam9895: yeah, same thing.  look at the blacklist files in /etc/modprobe.d
<iamsam9895> Heh, I think I'm doing the same thing as kalorin
<mojo> srbaker: that would imply that christ had children or slept with other men's babymommas
<z9999> We installed qsynaptics for control of our touchpada few days ago, and it ran fine, but today we tried to run it again and encountered the following in a box:
<ant> Firefly: get ready for a fight.
<arooni_> im having loads of trouble trying to get my synaptics touchpad to allower vertical, horizontal, or even circular scroll... help?
<z9999> detected information:
<z9999> XFree86: any Synaptics: none
<z9999> Version:         Version:
<z9999> please install the synaptics touchpad driver!
<Frogzoo> kalorin: and what do you want your vid card to do? just 3d? no beryl?
<z9999> please enable X shared memory config in XF86Config
<z9999> The synaptic package manager shows synaptic version 0.57.8ubuntu13 installed.
<z9999> We don't have any idea how to enable x Shared memory in XF86Config.
<z9999> Can someone help us repair this problem?
<Vaatix> Jimmey, after I typed 'root (hd0,1)' it did nothing, and I recieved an error after putting in 'setup hd0'.
<Frogzoo> !enter | z9999
<ubotu> z9999: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<carpediem> z9999: please don't do that, use pastebin
<kalorin> Frogzoo, well I just want to not get the DRI- disabled messages
<kalorin> I'll be around though
<kalorin> right now I just want to sleep
<kalorin> :)
<Jimmey> Vaatix, you need to make sure that the device strings are correct. What of Grub's files did you put onto the fat partition?
<kalorin> i'd be fine iwth using the opensource drivers but I've got fglrx installed already and so the config's a mess with both in it in places
<discord> anyone help me set my path or classpath for java? I changed the /etc/profile but it isn't working when i launch a new shell in gnome-terminal
<Madpilot> z9999, how did you install qsynaptics? I'm not sure why an Ubuntu package would be looking for something as old as XFree86...
<Vaatix> I copied all the files from the /grub/ directory.
<kalorin> discord, /etc/environment
<Jimmey> Vaatix, you want to make sure that "\boot\grub" is at the base of whichever partition you put it on
<kalorin> no idea why ubuntu doesn't honor bash profiles and stuff
<iamsam9895> So wait, I'm still confused about how to blacklist fglrx.
<Jimmey> Like C:\boot\grub, or whatever, Vaatix
<kalorin> nighty all
<kalorin> thanks again mojo, I'll see ya around
<Vaatix> It's in the root of hda1.
<carpediem> iamsam9895: did you look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<mojo> kalorin: peace
<z9999> Madpilot: We just used the package mgr to install it.
<kalorin> I guess I could uninstall all the drivers
<iamsam9895> Yes
<Jimmey> Vaatix, what does "find /boot/grub/stage1" say
<kalorin> then config it to just do vesa and work from there
<kalorin> ick
<carpediem> iamsam9895: and you are unclear about what?
<kalorin> now i'm going to be laying in bed thinking about this
<kalorin> blah
<iamsam9895> carpedeim, What do I do in that file?
<kalorin> night
<iamsam9895> just add it?
<carpediem> iamsam9895: don't you already have some blacklists in there?
<Vaatix> hd1,0
<Vaatix> Is what it said.
<iamsam9895> Yes.
<carpediem> iamsam9895: so, just use them as an example of what you need to do
<iamsam9895> Oh, ok.
<iamsam9895> Thanks.
<Jimmey> Vaatix, is your external HD connected?
<Vaatix> It is.
<Jimmey> Vaatix, is it hd1,0 by any chance?
<mojo> kalorin: i am usually the mojo in here, as i enforce my nick rights ;)
<Vaatix> Linux is installed on the External Drive, so I can't remove it. I don't know if it's hd1, but there is an hda1 file in the /dev/ folder.
<mojo> kalorin: gnite
<nalioth> Vaatix: is the drive plugged in now?
<Vaatix> It is
<nalioth> Vaatix: open a console and type "sudo fdisk -l" <enter>
<Vaatix> What does fdisk mean again?
<nalioth> Vaatix: i have no clue
<Vaatix> If it's formatting, then I'll have to avoid it.
<Vaatix> Err, you have no clue...?
<ant> fdsik does more than just format
<Jimmey> Vaatix, fdisk -l will...Show the drive layout
<Jimmey> Nothing more
<nalioth> Vaatix: i don't know the "exact" reason it's named "fdisk"
<nicko1> hello everyone..and thanks again for helping me partitioning my hd..now i'm finnally running ubuntu. I do have a question, how can I make a shortcut on the desktop so when I click it it will run a command in the terminal? thanks again
<TEST011> Hey I know this really doesn't apply to this room but I couldn't find another room really relating to it, but does anyone have any suggestions on what a decent non-linear video editing app would be for linux?
<globe> exit
<poningru> TEST011: kino
<globe> exit
<TEST011> Thanks.
<TEST011> I'll look it up
<discord> kalorin: does editing /etc/environment supposed to take place immeadiatly because i opened another term and typed env but it still didn't show the updated classpah env setting
<arooni> is there a way of adjusting the brightness on my sony vaio laptopy?  the function keys dont work
<Jimmey> TEST011, www.google.com/linux - Try cinelerra also
<Pooky> anyone know what package network-admin comes from?
<Vaatix> Jimmey, I just keep getting syntax errors.
<damiano> did anybody worked out to disable touchpad on ubuntu edgy without the Ctrl-Alt-F1 workaround?
<TEST011> Jimmey: Thanks.
<nicko1> how can I make a shortcut on the desktop so when I click it it will run a command in the terminal?
<z9999> Anyone know where to enable shared memory?
<t35t0r> z9999, what do you mean by shared memory
<mojo> discord: i think kalorin went to bed and just didn't log out
<Vaatix> Alright, redid it and got /dev/hda /dev/hda1 to hda3.
<damiano> touchpas
<DuRk_> Come check out my friend Fat Man showcasing his supreme fatness -- http://www.fatman.tk
<t35t0r> don't go to that website
<t35t0r> it probably has a javascript hack
<mojo> Pooky: apt-cache search network-admin ?
<DuRk_> it's not.
<ant> who wants to see a fatman anyways..
<Vaatix> Jesus I hope I can still run windows by now, so much has been screwed around with...
<t35t0r> you just went into gentoo and did the same thing
<ant> you should use something more enticing
<t35t0r> if i had ops i would ban you instantly
<DuRk_> so?
<DuRk_> i'm advertising
<DuRk_> it's a good site
<DuRk_> good videos
<DuRk_> great guy
<z9999> t35t0r: Error msg reads please enable X shared memory in XF86Config.
<shatrat> DuRk_, youre annoying, and it isnt.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S010600501806ec71.cc.shawcable.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<K3nto> is frostwore ok?
<blanky> yep
<blanky> and it has a deb
<mojo> t35t0r: it's probably a bot  ;)
<blanky> www.frostwire.com
<mojo> nevermind... it speaketh
<t35t0r> z9999, there's a module called xshmn
<t35t0r> z9999, there's a module called xshm
<nicko1> help anyone?
<t35t0r> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+please+enable+X+shared+memory&btnG=Search
<t35t0r> nicko1, gnome ?
<nicko1> yes
<t35t0r> nicko1, checking ..
<mojo> K3nto: i used to use Frostwire but recently it stopped working for me... i have not taken time to investigate what is amiss tho, but when it worked it was nice
<nicko1> t35t0r: ubuntu edgy
<K3nto> k
<t35t0r> nicko1, right click -> create launcher
<mojo> K3nto: there is also mldonkey which is in the repos but it may be a challenge
<z9999> t35t0r: xshm? And what do we do with it?
<t35t0r> z9999, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+please+enable+X+shared+memory&btnG=Search
<nicko1> t35t0r: and then? i did that..but can't figure out how to launch a command
<t35t0r> nicko1, what icon are you trying to create
<Jimmey> What's /dev/hda1 in Grub-speak?
<Jimmey> hd0,1?
<nicko1> t35t0r: icon? no icon, just creating a terminal command shortcut
<t35t0r> setup (hd0,0)
<t35t0r> gnome-terminal
<ant> nicko1: its going to be dependent on your terminal emulator
<ant> nicko1: probly going to be xterm
<ant> nicko1: look at the man pages
<aimee> someone please help
<t35t0r> don't use xterm
<t35t0r> aimee, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<K3nto> why do some applications like frostwire not come up in the database in ubuntu? like add/remove or synaptic
<aimee> i am new to ubuntu
<ant> i use eterm, whats wrong with xterm?
<nicko1> ant: what I want to run is "gksudo nautilus" with a shortcut
<t35t0r> it's not user friendly but go ahead if you want
<cable_guy> hi
<nicko1> ant: but can't get it
<cable_guy> not sure this is the right place to ask but i've tried everywhere
<cable_guy> i have a problem with games in wine
<t35t0r> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<discord> anybody know about setting environment variables in ubuntu?
<aimee> and i want to use pogo to play games, downloaded the java
<cable_guy> whenever i go full screen the system locks up
<ant> nicko1: i have had that problem, give me a sec
<t35t0r> discord, export variable="value"
<discord> is there a man page for /etc/environment or something like that
<cable_guy> playing in a window is the only way around it
<lisapc> i was downloading ubuntu image as torrent using Azuerus and it is 92% complete, but now all of a sudden speed dropped to 1.2Kb/s.  What causes that to happen?
<t35t0r> put it in ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<t35t0r> /etc/profile is globa
<cable_guy> any idea what's wrong?
<t35t0r> lisapc, less people have the end of the file
<aimee> im having that same problem cable guy
<cable_guy> aimee, that's so strange
<lisapc> t35t0r so what shall I do now?
<t35t0r> wait
<ant> nicko1: are you using xterm?
<lisapc> t35t0r it says 14 hours to complete :P
<t35t0r> lisapc, what are you downloading ?
<nicko1> ant:gnome-terminal
<lisapc> t35t0r so is this common to happen?
<aimee> well i was actually playing on a site lets me make one move then freezes
<t35t0r> lisapc, yes
<lisapc> t35t0r ubuntu
<nicko1> ant: is it something as "gnome-terminal gksudo nautilus"?
<t35t0r> lisapc, why don;'t you just download the iso from a site?
<lisapc> t35t0r so we can download a torrent and at 95% it drops to 1.2Kb/s?
<t35t0r> yes
<lisapc> t35t0r it offers torrent so I assumed it was faster
<t35t0r> torrent is not always faster
<aimee> i got ubuntu because it was supposed to be better than windows....
<blind> it depends on who's seeding.
<Shaffox> hi
<ant> nicko1: most likely, but there might be a switch to run a command
<lisapc> t35t0r so it can take days to complete?  and what if the other users delete the file?  does that mean I can get to 99% and then lose the file?
<blind> aimee: and it is, in some people's opinions
<lisapc> aimee thats relative
<Shaffox> my grub isn't working good anymore, anyone an idea how to fix it ?
<aimee> but i am not a programmer or anything just want to play my game...lol
<c0nv1ct> aimee: "better" has to be referenced by something
<t35t0r> lisapc, heh learn how bittorent works
<aimee> well...it had more educational stuff for my daughter
<lisapc> t35t0r so u never use it?
<t35t0r> lisapc, no
<aimee> and it took up less memory
<WorldDomination> hey
<aimee> so that is better in my opinion
<lisapc> t35t0r it says seeds 5 (7) and peers 1 (3). whats that mean?
<aimee> but i just dont know how to do anything
<nicko1> can't get this thing to work...
<t35t0r> other peoeple downloading from
<c0nv1ct> aimee: what site are you trying to play games on?
<aimee> pogo
<ant> nicko1: use gnome-terminal -e <command>
<lisapc> t35t0r whats seeds?
<aimee> i feel so stupid
<lisapc> t35t0r so u never use torrent?  what else can we use then?
<t35t0r> seeds are things you plant
<ant> nicko1: the -e runs a command
<t35t0r> lisapc, just download the iso
<lisapc> aimee stupity is relative
<c0nv1ct> aimee: dont feel stupid, i've had tons of problems with java, its not you
<saw2434> Is there a way to tell what video you card you have once you're running ubuntu??
<lisapc> t35t0r what else you use to dowmnload other dstuff?
<t35t0r> lspci | grep -i vga
<t35t0r> lisapc, uhhh firefox?
<lisapc> t35t0r LOL
<aimee> cool cause i downloaded the java and still cant figure it out
<aimee> any ideas
<nicko1> ant: it doesn't work..
<ant> nicko1: then try -x <command>
<K3nto> LordLimecat: hey i got my ipod perfected :D
<c0nv1ct> aimee: try installing JRE using your package manager
<ant> nicko1: type man gnome-terminal for full useage of gnome terminal.
<discord> whats the prolem aimee ?
<Shaffox> i have 2 seperate harddisks, i had windows and ubuntu, now i put ubuntu in stead of windows and grub is not working anymore, it doesn't reckognize the ubuntu on hdb, how to fix this ?
<t35t0r> grub.sf.net
<t35t0r> err
<saw2434>  Is there a way to tell what video you card you have once you're running ubuntu??
<t35t0r> gag.sf.net
<t35t0r> lspci | grep -i vga
<nicko1> ant: thank you..the -x without the < > worked perfectly
<ant> ;] 
<aimee> c0nv1ct i dont see JRE
<t35t0r> jdk
<c0nv1ct> aimee: in Synaptic, search for jre, and you will see sun-java6-jre
<aimee> discord i cant run games on pogo
* lisapc ROFL at t35t0r
<t35t0r> lisapc, what's so funny
<blind> aimee: i had that problem. it's easily fixed.
<aimee> c0nv1ct i have sun java 5 but not six
<discord> aimee whats pogo, pogo linux?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: 5 will work, i'm sure
<blind> aimee: i'm going to tell you how to fix it.
<blind> discord: pogo is a game site.
<c0nv1ct> discord: its one of those free websites for java based games
<discord> aimee: http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/java.jspx
<aimee> i know....but lol i am a dang member
<xerophyte> does anybody know any good GUI Lightweight Web Browsers for Linux ? when i open around 5 firefox windows its kill my desktop i read a lot so i need so many window ?
<blind> aimee: there's an easier way to do it than on that site.
<aimee> blind oh cool
<c0nv1ct> xerophyte: why arent you using tabs?
<t35t0r> opera, konqueror, elinks (with -g)
<ant> opera's the lightest i think
<blind> aimee: find libjavaplugin_oji.so and put it in your /home/yourname/.mozilla/plugins folder.
<ant> but less functions of course
<xerophyte> c0nv1ct, i use tabs too :) 5 windows with + 10 tabs
<aimee> where the heck is that
<blind> aimee: do a search for it.
<Flannel> xerophyte: dillo
<aimee> im sorry....this is my first day speak slowly and use small words...lol
<blind> aimee: sudo updatedb && locate libjavaplugin
<blind> (from a terminal)
<Flannel> ant: opera?  lightest?  hah.  It's a whole suite
<Vaatix> Ahoy. What's the command for the GUI version of sudo?
<c0nv1ct> xerophyte: lol, what the hell are you doing that requires 50 webpages up at once?
<ant> he wants tabs
<Flannel> Vaatix: gksu
<Vaatix> Thanks. I'm about to reboot in hopes of fixing things.
<xerophyte> c0nv1ct, i support for company .. i code with php too .. 1(code reference), 1(helpdesk), 1(my wiki refernce), 1(fun stuff)
<dimeotane> will ubuntu be able to handle the new Daylight savings time thing tomorrow?
<aimee> blind: just gives me a rectangle and then a whole lot of stuff
<blind> aimee: a rectangle? O_o
<Flannel> dimeotane: If you're up to date, yeah.  You can test with: zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007
<aimee> blind: and then a whole list of plugins
<mojo> saw2434: try lspci to list pci devices
<Vaatix> Flannel, what's the rest? To open up the window?
<blind> aimee: where? in the terminal?
<aimee> blind: yes
<Flannel> Vaatix: What?  That is the whole thing.  "gksu [your program] "
<blind> can you pastebin the output for me?
<Vaatix> I plan on opening up a window, what program do I use for that?
<mojo> saw2434: but knowing which card and divining which driver are different.  are you running in graphics mode?  (gnome/kde or the like?)
<aimee> blind:yes if you tell me how
<blind> Vaatix: what kind of window?
<z9999> t35t0r: Thanks, but no solution found, any ideas or anyone else able to help clearing this problem?
<blind> aimee: copy&paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<aimee> blind: i am so sorry to be taking your time with stupid problem
<Vaatix> Just a normal window to browse.
<kaiwai> hi
<mojo> aimee: getting help is sorta the whole point of this channel... :)
<blind> aimee: it's not a stupid problem, and in fact it bothered me for days
<Flannel> Vaatix: Browse?  browse what?  A window of what?
<Vaatix> But it has all the permissions enabled.
<Vaatix> A File Browser
<blind> try nautilus?
<kaiwai> I've got a HDA-Intel sound card on my laptop, however, the sound isn't stereo, its only coming out one speaker :(
<Flannel> Vaatix: `gksu nautilus`  But, just randomly doing it for the heck of it isn't a smart thing.
<Vaatix> Thaaat's the one. I'm not doing it for the heck of it, don't worry.
<Vaatix> Right now I'll be rebooting to see if the problem's been fixed
<Vaatix> If it hasn't, then I'll need to make sure I have the commands for when I come back in.
<blind> Rebooting? What problem in linux has to be resolved by rebooting?
<saw2434> mojo: I think I am running in graphics mode
<kaiwai> *kaiwai waves his hands around*
<ant> kaiwai: sounds like a driver issue
<Orfeous> hmm..
<Orfeous> evolution: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9601/
<aimee> blind: this says i need a password
<blind> aimee: what does?
<arooni> ubuntu's battery life predictions are *horrible*; it gives me a 6 minutes left warning when i have 65% left
<arooni> anyway to make this better?
<excusemehi> guys i have a really quick question noobish one actually. how do i update my flash player?
<mojo> saw2434: so are you having a problem or just want a way to identify your hardware?
<blind> excusemehi: from what to what?
<aimee> the paste thing
<t35t0r> install netscape-flash v9
<excusemehi> the latest flash player
<blind> aimee: a.. password?
<aimee> yes
<saw2434> Well I attempted to begin installation of beryl earlier using a wikipedia tutorial
<kaiwai> found the cure
<blind> aimee: it doesn't ask me for a password... O_o try http://dpaste.com
<mojo> saw2434: the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file will show output from the drivers that X.Org (x windows) server is using for your video card, and probably info on the model too.  the lspci command will tell you about pci, pcie, and agp video cards it finds (along with other hardware)
<Flannel> excusemehi: Assuming you've installed the normal flash, go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for flash in the appropriate -backports repository, go to the package page, scroll down, download the .deb file, then install it (with dpkg -i [file] )
<ant> kaiwai: what was it? volume balance.. heh
<Gartral> synaptic package manager isnt working, it looks like its gonna load, but right before it displays the packages it dosnt crash it just exits, no warning just... gone
<arooni> is there a good battery monitor
<arooni> better than built in one for ubuntu?
<kaiwai> options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=3stack position_fix=0 single_cmd=0
<kaiwai> add that to alsa-base
<excusemehi> thx flannel i'll give that a go
<aimee> blind: okay it is pasted
<philip> I need some tips regarding xorg.conf, 3 lines below:
<mojo> Gartral: try opening a terminal and launching Synaptic from there by typint sudo synaptic... that way you get the error output to the terminal
<blind> aimee: i need a link, please
<philip>  Option "Clone" "true"
<philip>         Screen 0        "Default Screen"
<philip>         Screen 1        "Second Screen" Above "Default Screen"
<Flannel> mojo, Gartral, gksu synaptic, not sudo
<philip> I need screen 1 to be a clone of screen 0, not be "above"
<mojo> Flannel: oh, well... sure :)
<Gartral> i did... no output, and synaptic did its same thing
<aimee> blind: i pasted it to dpaste.com
<Xenguy> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<saw2434> mojo: I did the lspsi and it told mentioned a Nvidia geforce2, which I assume is my graphics card? (i'm very new to all of this)
<blind> aimee: yes, but i need the link. i have no way to tell which is your paste.
<aimee> oh crud
<Flannel> Gartral: Try reinstalling synaptic.  You can use aptitude in the meantime (it has a curses based GUI)
<arooni> is there a way of getting widgets
<mojo> Flannel: it works with sudo tho, fyi
<arooni> os X style
<aimee> blind: 6642
<mojo> saw2434: that is probably correct.
<mojo> saw2434: so you want to follow the nvidia info in the howto's you're reading
<Flannel> mojo: It may "work", but that doesn't mean it isn't causing problems.  Graphical programs get gksu.
<adrian_> Hello!
<mojo> Flannel: point taken.
<Gartral> ok, it worked with gksu
<kaiwai> off to reboot, and hopefully it'll work ok
<kaiwai> *fingers crossed*
<aimee> blind:  was that the right link
<Gartral> now, how do i fix the gui icons?
<kaiwai> *offers penguin deity an offering*
<realname> hey, do you know that if I copy the dir ~/.mozilla-thunderbird if I copy _all_ settings and mails?
<blind> aimee: type in terminal ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/yourname/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so    ((replace "yourname" with your username))
<mojo> Gartral: well it wasn't supposed to work ;)  was hoping it would fail and give you some output to the terminal to help debug... if it works from gksu then can you close it and try it from the menu again?  does it work there too or is that still broken?
<adrian_> need some help with changing the background behind the splashscreen when wntering the system
<kishore> is linux-2.6.20.2 different from linux-source-2.6.20.2
<Flannel> realname: all your settings, not mails.  Depending on where you're putting your mail (I believe default is ~/Maildir)
<kishore> some one help me out in compiling kernel
<kishore> ubotu, kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<realname> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> realname: Thunderbird should have somethingin the options as to where to store mail, and that'll tell you where it's hiding them
<Gartral> hello? how do i fix my icons so synaptic dosnt crash?
<Ademan> is there any way to flash your BIOS from a linux liveCD?
<kishore> i ve dloaded is linux-2.6.20.2.tar.bz2 from kernel.org
<adrian_> any1 know how to change the background behind the splashscreen upon start up?
<Ademan> kishore: why are you recompiling your kernel?
<Gartral> if your messing with your kernel, be shure you backup your old ones
<saw2434> mojo: alright...I'm pretty sure I did that earlier, I attempted to install the "3d nvidia video card Driver" by installing nvidia-glx-legacey and nvidia-settings.. after i enabled that I restarted and I couldn't boot ubuntu normally
<kishore> Ademan, just to experiment
<birdmun> Ademan there is the possibility to make a bootable cd w/ freedos and put your new bios update on it
<Ademan> adrian_: you mean that has like "metacity, desktop, package manager" or something like that
<kishore> Ademan, till now i didnt compile i also donno how to compile
<jakoblaursen> I can't get any program packages
<realname> Flannel: I think I can't find that option in thunderbird
<kishore> Ademan, so i ve dloaded latest versio and trieng to do so !!
<saw2434> mojo: so i was just making sure my video card is capable of handling it
<Ademan> birdmun: ah, so there's no linux utility for that? only dos?
<mojo> saw2434: i am not that familiar with the nvidia stuff... i do have beryl running but it is on ati hardware.  i have a used nvidia quadro 4 i picked up the other day that i am gonna play with this weekend, though.  seems like a nice board but i can't find much info on it
<adrian_> Ademan: I mean the brown, default, background, which is still on display even though I changed splashscreen
<birdmun> im a noob but i used freedos and a floppy to update the bios on an old system i have here
<realname> Flannel: I think I found it, it's in account settings
<Ademan> adrian_: oh yeah, i think that's determined by your GDM login screen, but i may be wrong
<jakoblaursen> It all just fail, when trying to download index-files
<sikor_sxe> hello, i have a problem on edgy. it seems that all wizards are broken in the openoffice-base package. is this a known problem?
<saw2434> mojo: alright...thanks for your help. hopefully i'll figure it out
<mojo> saw2434: good luck
<realname> Flannel: Looks like on my system the mails are by default in the .mozilla-thunderbird dir
<Ademan> sikor_sxe: naw i just used the letter template yesterday
<blind> aimee: did it work?
<sikor_sxe> Ademan: base
<Gartral> i still cant start synaptic normally
<mojo> saw2434: steps are 1) make sure 3d acceleration works for your video card.  Then try to install beryl once that is fine
<Ademan> sikor_sxe: oh as opposed to oo.o writer?
<birdmun> Ademan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<aimee> blind: just went back to aimee desktop so i dont know
<sikor_sxe> Ademan: yes, oo.o base
<arooni> hey folks... the battery monitor is not very good... very inaccurate.... is ther ea bettery one i could install?
<Ademan> sikor_sxe: i could try really quick
<Ademan> what happens when you do it?
<sikor_sxe> nothing
<sikor_sxe> it just doesn't open
<Gartral> type "battery monitor in synaptic arooni
<mojo> saw2434: the glxinfo command gives you a bunch of output but you want direct rendering: yes  to be reported...  "glxinfo | grep direct"
<mojo> saw2434: that will be your accelerated video working
<blind> aimee: that's a good sign, now restart firefox and try to do pogo again
<arooni> Gartral: well i dont know if one is good versus another
<z9999> Anyone know of an IRC channel we can get help on X shared memory?
<aimee> blind:  are you gonna be here a minute
<MTecknology> ok... now the idea of setting up an invisible firewall sounds fun :)
<blind> aimee: yes
<PocketIRC> help! can not boot! why did I install ubuntu..stupid me
<aimee> blind: ill brb
<MTecknology> I with i had a puter i could use for it
<blind> PocketIRC: why can't you boot?
<adrian_> Ademan: Yeah found a setting in the GDM, loginscreen setup, which might do the trick, thanks
<Ademan> sikor_sxe: how did you launch oo.o base? i don't have a launcher for that, i've got "from template" however
<Gartral> try them, although most are rather good
<birdmun> I have a program that is filling my hard drive in 4mb chunks is there any way for me to locate the offending program?
<sikor_sxe> ademan: should be installed with ubuntu
<PocketIRC> blind: error on fikesystemthinh
<sikor_sxe> i started it from the menu
<blind> fikesystemthinh?
<Gartral> in my laptop, anyway. not all lappies use the same batter monitoring system
<Ademan> and it was just called open office.org base?
<philip> I'm trying to clone 2 LCDs to display the same thing in xorg.conf. Anyone has any knowledge with this?
<poningru> birdmun: lsof
<Askar> blind: Hi! I get some message that its error in filesystem
<Askar> check forced
<birdmun> lsof - list offending file? :P
<birdmun> i will give that a try ;)
<Ademan> philip: blind just wrestled with that last night :-)
<varg> I want to execute a command before any windowmanager starts upp, where's the best place to put that line/code?
<blind> Ademan: didn't get it to work :|
<aimee> blind: thank you thank you thank you
<Ademan> :-( sorry
<blind> aimee: im just glad it worked :D
<MTecknology> Does anybody know anything about Cisco Clean Access?
<blind> varg: you should put it in the session file.
<aimee> blind: its a little jerky but it works
<t35t0r> MTecknology, yeah it's an annoying app that our school uses to make sure windows systems are clean
<ekimus> birdmon: lsof  == list open file - also a good way to find what's happening is to determine the user who owns the files and look what processess run under that user name
<t35t0r> MTecknology, before they allow laptops to connect to wireless networks
<Gartral> actually, i found it works rather well, under kde
<MTecknology> t35t0r, you know how to get around it?
<varg> blind, thank you, I'll try that
<blind> aimee: yeah, it might be a little jerky... i'd say try getting the latest version of java, but that's a lot of work for a newbie.
<t35t0r> MTecknology, steal someone else's cookie
<Askar> I did a fsck and now it asks me: "Connect to /lost+found?" Should I answer yes?
<t35t0r> MTecknology, use linux or macosx
<rotarised> Hi. Can anyone suggest a good c++ IDE for Ubuntu. Something like Dev C++ on Windows.
<birdmun> i do appreciate the assistance i should not have made a funny :P
<MTecknology> t35t0r, I use linux, but i want to stop fighting with it in windows
<c0nv1ct> aimee: what game are you playing? i got java to work a different way, i wanna see if its jerky for me
<Ademan> rotarised: yoou might try kdevelop and anjuta
<MTecknology> t35t0r, i've tried spoofing my MAC to be somebody elses :)
<aimee> blind:  lol  ya wouldnt wanna help me would ya
<MTecknology> t35t0r, you go to DSU?
<tuxcrafter> hello guys I am creating a benchmark system for linux and I need tools to test video performance like mpeg2 mpeg3 ogg hd720 hd1080 under linux can you guys help me out
<Askar> "Unattached inode 2835409" What does that mean?
<t35t0r> MTecknology, no
<varg> blind, If i don't have a session-file, should i create it in my local folder namned .session?
<MTecknology> t35t0r, aight, i do :)
<aimee> c0nvlct pogo dice city roller
<blind> aimee: if i remembered the exact steps, i absolutely would, but i don't, and it could wind up being trial and error.
<ekimus> rotarised: eclipse with cdt (c development tools) - anjuta - kdevelop
<rotarised> I just installed anjuta. But how do you compile and run?
<aimee> blind: thats okay i downloaded it from the add and remove and it still didnt work....ill deal with jerky
<blind> varg: you must have a session file. how are you booting your current WM?
<Ademan> rotarised: compile and run a program you wrote?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: oh damn, you gotta be a club member for that
<rotarised> Yeah. (I'm new to C++ and Ubuntu)
<MTecknology> t35t0r, isn't it a fun POS?
<aimee> c0nv1ct i know why do you think i was so irritated
<Ademan> oh, hrm well you've created a project right?
<varg> blind, throw ubuntu login-manager
<ekimus> rotarised: if you're new to developing use a text editor and a command line - not an ide
<c0nv1ct> aimee: lol, understandable, glad its working though, i was trying myself
<Gartral> ok, i fixed synaptic myself, now, how do i get gxine's media plugins working
<c0nv1ct> aimee: what angers me is that Bejeweled wont work in linux!
<aimee> c0nvlct: i could send you a free pass i have a ton of them
<Gartral> convict: go get jeweld from synaptic
<c0nv1ct> Gartral: i was just lookn for an alternative :P
<Gartral> lol
<joshjosh> So. When I boot up with things in my USB ports, they are detected. But if i plug something in otherwise it doesn't read them. HP Pavillion dv6110. Any ideas?
<aimee> c0nvlct:  i have jeweled in my add remove thingy
<rotarised> Ok then. It's just that I want a simple place where I can edit/create programs, and compile & run. Just like Dev C++. So how do you compile using the Command line?
<c0nv1ct> Gartral: all i see is xjewel
<Gartral> Gweled is what its called
<Gartral> sorry
<ircusr> hello
<aimee> c0nvlct:  tell me your screen name and i will send you a pass and you can see if its jerky
<ekimus> rotarised: sorry to tell, but developing ist really about reading _and_ understanding documentation. so man gcc is a starting point, you are searching for the option to name your output file
<c0nv1ct> its c0nv1ct420
<c0nv1ct> man, i havent played these java games since college, so addicting
<Gartral> lol c0nv1ct 15 6 S70/\/35!
<t35t0r> penguin batting
<philip> what's the difference between Twinview and Xinerama?
<t35t0r> !google what's the difference between Twinview and Xinerama?
<rotarised> Hehe. Thanks. I usually read and research. But I was too lazy today, so I thought IRC would give me a quick answer.
<Gartral> ones xine based the other is something else
<t35t0r> xine based? lol
<birdmun> philip i believe twinview is nvidia proprietary and xinerama is linux based so you can use both w/ multiple monitors
<c0nv1ct> sweet, gweled works
<t35t0r> twinview is two monitors logged into two different desktops
<t35t0r> xinerama is just an extended destop
<c0nv1ct> a Diamond Mine port, the original bejeweled
<Gartral> excuse me, i dont quite understand the way linux is built, i migrated from windows.
<eck> Gartral: from hard work :-)
<Gartral> ???
<Gartral> you lost me ect
<ekimus> rotarised: a piece of advice, get a book about it irc isn't really a good source to learn coding
<eck> how it is built? it is written in C
<Gartral> eck*
<philip> what's one desktop projected the same way onto 2 monitors? Clone?
<aimee> c0nvlct: it is not lettin me send it
<t35t0r> philip, yes
<Vaatix> Alright, so I have the Grub files on my Primary Hard drive, all I need now is to find out how to have GRUB know where to look. It already recognizes that hd1,0 and hd0,2(This is the primary disk) has it, but it still won't look in the right direction when I boot up without the external drive.
<Vaatix> So
<c0nv1ct> aimee: :\ its ok
<eck> there is a kernel and a bunch of daemons and userspace programs
<Vaatix> How do I tell it where to look?
<eck> Vaatix: did you use the grub shell?
<Askar> Why is my windows moving away to another desktop..?
<Vaatix> 'sudo grub'?
<Vaatix> Yes.
<RiverRat> Can I ask how you guys use your cloaks?  Is a member a developer or just a user?
<aimee> c0nv1ct: i guess i will just deal with jerky...lol
<Vaatix> And then I told it to find /boot/grub/stage1 and gave me the results mentioned above.
<ChaosEddie> RiverRat: we're all developers...
<rotarised> I've got a book. But I was just looking to install a program to do the work in Ubuntu (the book recommends dev c++ or visual studio)
<eck> i think it is the setup command
<eck> let me check
<Vaatix> I gave it the 'root (hd0,2)' command, as well as the 'setup (hd0,2)'.
<eck> um, setup (hd0) is what you want
<rotarised> (or whatever that SDK by microsoft is called)
<Gartral> will someone help me figure out how to get gxine's online media working, instead of timeing out
<RiverRat> So  * ??? (n=*@ubuntu/member/*) has joined #...  is one of your developers?
<eck> the root command is correct (for the third partition)
<Vaatix> Alright, just ran it, guess I'll go retry it then.
<Vaatix> Thanks.
<ChaosEddie> RiverRat: well not technically. we're all developers because its OSS so we can modify and fix the code anytime and anyway we want
<realname> mm, my disk is entirely full, so I can't do a X login anymore, do you know which folder is the trash folder so I can remove that from the CLI?
<ChaosEddie> but we're jsut users if we dont.
<philip> in xorg.conf, I have  Option "Clone" "true"
<philip>  but that doesn't seem to work
<eck> realname: ~/.Trash
<eck> realname: also try an 'apt-get clean'
<realname> thankyou eck
<realname> oki
<Gartral> will someone help me figure out how to get gxine's online media working, instead of timeing out
<Gartral> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<RiverRat> ChaosEddie: Ok, he joined a developer channel and one of their ops asked if he should extend voice as a common courtesy.
<t35t0r> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<birdmun> Gartral, have you read the wiki?
<Gartral> yes
<ircusr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gartral> and it was as usefull as a bag of penguin crap
<Gartral> so, does anyone know how to get it working?
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> could not open default font 'fixed' <--
<lkthomas> how could I fix this xorg error ?
<mojo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Gartral> have you tryed reinstalling the font?
<lkthomas> nope ?
<eck> Gartral: just curious, why are you using xine? i thought most people just used mplayer
<ChaosEddie> RiverRat: there are different hierarchies of contribtions to ubuntu. user being just a user, developer who changes code around tries to fix bugs or does doc work, substantial contributors who are recognized for their work maybe get a spotlight on the planet ubuntu feed for doing a bunch off stuff like starting loco groups, core developers are who the guys who get paid to write the main partsof the code iirc, the technical
<ChaosEddie> board has the final say in all matters etc
<ChaosEddie> so i duno, maybe im crazy
<ChaosEddie> but i do need sleep
<Gartral> mplayer dosnt like dvd menues, xine does
<aimee> c0nvlct are you still here?
<RiverRat> ChaosEddie: And is that heirachy reflected in your hostmasks?
<Gartral> and, call me old fashion, but mplayer also dosnt like my video card
<eck> hmm, well i guess that's one reason
<ChaosEddie> RiverRat: no not really, not thati know
* ChaosEddie sleeps
<eck> doesn't it just use x11 to access the card?
<RiverRat> ChaosEddie: Like I help with Gentoo so I'm a contributer but I'm not a developer.  Hence my hostmask.
<birdmun> gnome-pan 5974 xxx 1w REG 3,3 4602027074 16455 /home/xxx/.Trash/.xsession-errors (deleted) I have found the offending file ... sortof ... it just doesnt exist in my .Trash folder
<eck> you can change the output backend anyway
<Catsquotl> hi I just used the automatic updater on edgy. both kernels now exit on startup with a kernel panic.
<aimee> may i please ask a question about java
<Gartral> not on my comp, it crashed my vidoe card, so i routed it thruogh xine anyways
<Gartral> aimee, dont ask to ask, just ask
<eck> ouch
<Gartral> yea...
<Gartral> and, i like xine better, it give smoother graphics in movies
<aimee> gartral: sorry just didnt want to interrupt...still having trouble need a newer version of java
<Gartral> ahh hah
<ekimus> hmm why does lilo tell me "Fatal: Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.33-xen is too big" when "ls -s /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.33-xen /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-9-server" says: "1381 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.33-xen  1689 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-9-server" still on my /boot there are 45MB of free space....
<Gartral> hmm, brb aimee
<aimee> thank you gartral
<Catsquotl> any way to get back into ubuntu without a new install?
<dwa> aimee, do you want to install java 6?
<Catsquotl> live cd won`t work
<dwa> it's in the repo's
<RiverRat> Gartral: I've a couple of vids that mplayer plays through in seconds and they are like an hour long.  xine plays them fine though.
<aimee> dwa: yes please
<ekimus> Catsquotl: get back?
<Catsquotl> yup
<dwa> quick question, do you use Beryl aimee ?
<ekimus> more info pls
<Catsquotl> i did a tekst install a few weeks back
<aimee> dwa:   ive been trying since 7pm and i dont know what beryl is....total newbie
<dwa> ah, that's good then :)
<ekimus> Catsquotl: live cd doesn't boot at all - or just how to enter a chroot to fix the system
<dwa> the beryl thing ;)
<theherbalizer> anyone know of a way to make icons transparent when dragged?  (in gnome btw)
<Catsquotl> won`t boot at all.
<aimee> that i dont known what it is?
<ekimus> Catsquotl: have you checked it's ok, and tried alternate cds?
<Catsquotl> i get the upuntu splash screen but then it hangs
<dwa> yes, because java 6 and Beryl don't play nice together
<Catsquotl> i did a txt install from it
<aimee> okay
<theherbalizer> dwa: how do you mean?
<Gartral> aimee
<aimee> yes
<Catsquotl> but after updating i ca`t boot from hard disk
<ant> i hear a lot about beryl, does no one use enlightenment anymore?
<eck> did anyone ever use it?
<Catsquotl> in recovery mode it exit`s with a kernel panic
<dwa> enlightenment develops way to slow
<Gartral> go into synaptic and type in "JRE" get sun java 6
<moepman> Catsquotl: do you have a core2duo?
<Catsquotl> something about not syncing
<dwa> theherbalizer, try starting a java app under beryl
<Catsquotl> nope a amd 1200
<dwa> you'll see what i mean
<theherbalizer> dwa: don't have beryl running
<theherbalizer> what happens?
<dwa> java does not recognize beryl as a valid window manager, and fails to resize the contents of windows
<aimee> gartral this may be really dumb but where is synaptic
<theherbalizer> oh wow
<theherbalizer> will it just not resize or draw white?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: it should be in the menu under system
<aimee> i just got this thing today
<ant> if i'm used to enlightenment, would i prefer beryl?
<mojo> anyone know how i can enable cifsfs or cifsvfs in ubuntu? apt-cache search doesn't find anything....  (yeah, i am gonna google too)
<Gartral> lol,, ok aimee, system>admin>synaptic
<dwa> theherbalizer, not resize
<ekimus> Catsquotl:  i saw those problems before, the only solution i found is that this would sometimes happen, and if you reboot often enough linux will have the right timing (fixed it by using another distro)
<mjr> mojo, cifs comes with the kernel
<Catsquotl> ok
<aimee> is it synaptic package manager
<dwa> theherbalizer, but if you keep java 5 installed and just use that it works a lot better
<dwa> yes aimee
<c0nv1ct> aimee: thats it
<Catsquotl> could i use a dapper install cd to boot?
<ray_> quick question about alsamixer
<ray_> it keeps muting PCM on its own
<eck> ant: it's not a beryl vs e17 issue, i think it's more of a gnome vs e17 issue
<ekimus> Catsquotl: sure any cd
<mojo> mjr: i tried to specify cifsfs and cifsvfs in my fstab but get errors that it's an unknown fs type when i sudo mount -a.  am i using the wrong fs name in fstab?
<Catsquotl> or should i yust keep trying to reboot often enough
<eck> you would use compiz (beryl) if you prefer gnome (i guess kde as well)
<ray_> any ideas why alsamixer would mute PCM whenever it wants for no reason
<ant> eck: but enlightenment works fine with gnome
<mojo> mjr: i am having problems with >2Gb file writing in smbfs (using lfs option for large file support)... my share keep crapping out after a while
<Askar> hmm when I copy a text in ubuntu, where dos it go?
<eck> in my experience, metacity is really the only wm that works well in gnome
<ekimus> hmm beryl vs e17 (isn't that still beta) vs gnome vs compiz. editor discussions are easier there's just one (ok two if you count emacs) of them :)
<eck> yeah you can use other things, but it always breaks something
<Gartral> same place it does in windows, the clipboard
<mojo> ekimus: isn't which beta, beryl or e17?  (they both are)
<ant> eck: i see your point, i dont play with it enough
<dwa> why is it gnome vs e17? e17 is a window manager, gnome isn't
<ekimus> mojo: no idea about beryl I don't have a linux box with X on it when I had the e17 hype was just starting...
<eck> dwa: i don't know anyone who uses a WM besides metacity (or beryl/compiz) in gnome; people who prefer a WM tend to just use that
<dwa> true
<ant> i didn't mean to get off topic, i just like enlightenment, but if beryl is "prettier" maybe a switch is good...
<theherbalizer> eck:does clearlooks that count?
<eck> clearlooks is a gtk/metacity theme
<eck> it is not a window manager
<theherbalizer> hm
<ray_> any ideas?
<ekimus> hmm does screen count? :)
<ray_> alsamixer muting PCM on its own
<dwa> e17 is a very good piece of software, too bad it takes years and years to complete
<eck> haha, screen doesn't count
<birdmun> ray_, I googled and found mention of something like that from 2003 and there was some mention of alsactl
<mojo> ekimus: e17 seems pretty useable but i have not messed with it beyond playing with the eLive! live-cd a while back.  I am looking into it again here soon as it is light-weight (supposedly) for being pretty... it uses it's own gfx libraries.  beryl is a fork of compiz which is a re-write of a window manager for compositing after hacking in metacity (gnome's window manager) got messy, iirc
<ant> dwa: is debian any different?
<eck> although i guess some people use it that way
<ekimus> ray_: i know that some recent hardware has a switch for muting whenever a headphone is plugged - but that's all i have with info
<mojo> ekimus: beryl and compiz like stuff is usually talked about in #ubuntu-effects
<ant> dwa: i mean in time between releases
<dwa> ant, yes, i suppose
<aimee> gartral it says sun java5-jre bin and plugin are all installed
<ekimus> eck: why not? i can have multiple windows at the same time on my screen... and there are a few ascii screen saves (even colored ones)
<ray_> well I can plug in the headphones and take them back out and it doesn't mute
<eck> from my understanding it is likely that compiz will end up replacing metacity
<ray_> it just does it when I restart the computer
<birdmun> aimee, I am new to your issues but what do you need w/ a newer version of java?
<ant> i guess i should answer my own questions and just try it. (beryl)
<Maul555> I have a problem with my open GL in ubuntu 6.06...  My screensavers and some games will iether restart Xserver, or freeze the whole computer.  I have verrified that this is the problem, and i am running the latest nvidia drivers as directed on a ubuntu community support web page.  can anybody help?
<ray_> what do you need ant?
<eck> ekimus: i am a heavy screen user myself, but at the end of the day it is just a multiplexer
<aimee> birdmun; bc i paid for a stupid subsciption on a stupid game site and the i got ubuntu and now my games freeze
<ekimus> ant: debian is....more conservative....
<z9999> Please cancel our question, we seem to have cleared our problem.
<ant> ray_: an opinion. e17 vs beryl
<birdmun> gotcha
<c0nv1ct> aimee: are you still having problems?
<genii> Since I am thinking of it atm, for those who hate having to run firefox under wine to see shockwave: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<ray_> beryl
<ray_> imo
<ray_> although I've never gotten it to work properly
<ant> ray_: lol
<birdmun> i have played w/ beryl 0.11 in dapper
<aimee> c0nvlct: yes and it doesnt give me an option for java 6 just java 5 and it says that is already installed
<dougie> I got a philips 8gb mp3 player and i was curious how i get linux to read it?
<theherbalizer> ./configure, make, install, right?
<ray_> I've just seen some really crazy things in beryl
<eck> my vote is for compiz :-)
<c0nv1ct> aimee: open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin'
<Maul555> I have a problem with my open GL in ubuntu 6.06...  My screensavers and some games will iether restart Xserver, or freeze the whole computer.  I have verrified that this is the problem, and i am running the latest nvidia drivers as directed on a ubuntu community support web page.  can anybody help?
<ekimus> genii: i'd rephrase that to allow access to the specification of the shockwave format not access to the source of the shockwave player
<c0nv1ct> aimee: you are using firefox right?
<ray_> Maul555: did you try to get the drivers from automatix?
<birdmun> Maul555, are you using beryl or compiz?
<Maul555> ray_: no, how do i do that?
<ikonia> automatix = don't use
<vaclav> has anyone here tried running Ubuntu on a Playstation3?
<Maul555> birdmon: what is that
<h1st0> vaclav: yes
<aimee> c0nvlct yes
<ray_> Maul555: sudo apt-get install automatix2
<birdmun> Maul555, I am going to take that as a no :)
<ikonia> Maul555: don't do it
<Maul555> ray_: will do
<genii> ekimus: Well, it is not a petition that I initiated. You could email the originator with the suggestion I suppose
<dwa> vaclav, does that even work?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: then try that command, its the java plugin for firefox, it worked for me to get pogo games to run
<vaclav> I heard it does -- I am going to try it
<h1st0> vaclav: I'm pretty sure there were some digg articles on ubuntu running on ps3.  I think I saw something in the forums as well.
<h1st0> dwa: yes
<Catsquotl> ekimus: i see the alternate cd just installs a new system, won`t that make me loose my home directory as it is? i have some files there I need
<ray_> and in the automatix interface you'll have the option to install the nvidia drivers
<vaclav> but wanted to ask someone who did it about it first
<dwa> i have a wii, could try to install on that ;)
<ikonia> Maul555: people in here will choose not to support you if you use automatix
<Gartral> vaclav
<ikonia> Maul555: it can cause massive problems - see ubotu's comments
<Xenguy> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<h1st0> vaclav: dwa Heres a howto on the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047&highlight=ps3
<Maul555> ikonia: then what should i do?
<ikonia> !automatrix >maul555
<ekimus> Catsquotl: if you reformat you will lose it. you should have a backup anyway
<Maul555> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vaclav> wow -- thanks H1st0!!!
<Maul555> oh...
<h1st0> ikonia: try !blah | user
<ekimus> !worksforme
<Gartral> what are you using to shutdown hypermonitor, and restart the system in gameos mode?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ray_> well, my apologies
<ikonia> !goodbotuse >h1st0
<aimee> c0nvlct it just gives me > and a rectangle
<h1st0> ikonia: doesn't do anything you have to use |
<Maul555> ikonia:  well, i have just installed a fesh copy of ubuntu, so other than that, what could fix this?  i know i have a good vid card, and processor/mobo
<ikonia> h1st0: does - it sends you a pm
<ikonia> !nvidia >maul555
<h1st0> ikonia: negative on that.  And i'm registered.  ubotu stopped sending pms a while ago.
<Maul555> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> really - I'll look into that - thanks h1st0
<h1st0> np
<h1st0> !apache > ikonia
<Maul555> ikonia: ill look at that, thx
<h1st0> see
<jpjacobs> !goodbotuse > jpjacobs
<dfd> hello
<dfd> !updatedb
<h1st0> dfd: hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatedb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> h1st0: I got the pm
<h1st0> ikonia: hrm... well I don't and i'm +ei
<dfd> how do I disable updatedb to launch everytime I boot? It slows down all the machine
<aimee> c0nvlct: this is just crazy
<ekimus> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<ikonia> h1st0: thats very strange
<ikonia> h1st0: I'll investigate
<dougie> I got a philips 8gb mp3 player and i was curious how i get linux to read it?
<DevNull> how i can remove icons of hard disk drive from my desktop ?and still mounted
<h1st0> ikonia: however, the channel is showing as #ubuntu-unregged
<dfd> ekimus, yes I know the file is in the package findutils.. and I know why it is needed.. but I don't want to update that db =P
<ikonia> h1st0: for me ?
<birdmun> dougie, does it mount?
<h1st0> ikonia: For me.
<dougie> no
<ikonia> ahhhh
<h1st0> ikonia: did you get the pm from me?
<ikonia> I did
<ikonia> and I replied
<c0nv1ct> aimee: what does? that command?
<dougie> birdmun: it doesn
<Catsquotl> I know i should have a backup but....... any way to save those files?
<ekimus> dfd: i was just checking if that would provide useful info :)
<birdmun> dougie, have you tried mounting it?
<h1st0> ikonia: I'm not getting the reply this is just goofy.
<dougie> birdmun: it doesn't auto mount anyways
<dfd> eheh :-)
<aimee> c0nvlct: yes
<ikonia> h1st0: try logging out and in and re-identifying
<dougie> birdmun: what dev would it be?
<ikonia> h1st0: looks like you've account is borked
<DevNull> how i can remove icons of hard disk drive from my desktop ?and still mounted
<c0nv1ct> aimee: type this exactly: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<birdmun> dougie, do you have a flash drive?
<Xenguy> DevNull: I don't understand your question
<h1st0> ikonia: Well my name is registered and its nickserv isn't complaining.
<dougie> yeah
<dougie> it automounts
<ikonia> how strange
<Askar> anyone here knows of automatix has an ircchannel?
<h1st0> ikonia: log out of what?
<birdmun> dougie, what dev is it?
<ikonia> h1st0: I meant irc
<ekimus> dfd: apart from that I'd just grep for updatedb in /etc/init.d/* /etc/default/* and disable it (or remove the executable bit from the binary and create a small wrapper around it)
<dougie> umm holdon
<DevNull> there is icond for each drive in my desk i need to remove it and nt unmout the drive
<birdmun> oh yeah its like sda0 or somesuch
<h1st0> ikonia: I'll have the same thing but i'll try.
<birdmun> or maybe just sda
<Checkka> is anyone using kiba dock?
<ekimus> DevNull: come again?
<h1st0> ikonia: yeah it initially joins #ubuntu then it switches to #ubuntu-unregged
<h1st0> ikonia: I don't get it.  I can try my other nick.
<birdmun> dougie, i would imagine when you plug the player in you should be able to see something in dmesg
<dfd> ekimus, uhm I found the script in /etc/cron.daily/.. thanks for the help.. I should have found for that file before :-)
<chuckyp> !apache > chuckyp
<dougie> birdmun: where's dmesg?
<ikonia> dougie: its a command
<aimee> c0nvlct: it just blinks at me
<chuckyp> ikonia: no dice on a different nick.
<birdmun> dougie, open a terminal and type dmesg
<ekimus> dougie: there's also /var/log/dmesg
<ikonia> chuckyp: how strange
<c0nv1ct> aimee: is it asking for a password?
<DevNull> heyy the dsystem puts an icon for each drive mounted in fstab!!!!
<aimee> c0nvlct:  no
<h1st0> ikonia: hrm... well I give up.
<ikonia> fair enough
<h1st0> ikonia: do you know who I might get ahold of to fix that?  I'm assuming its somethign with nickserv
<c0nv1ct> aimee: what happens when you just type apt-get?
<ikonia> h1st0: try #tapthru
<arooni> is there a cool way to copy and paste text i use frequently into different applicaitons:?
<dougie> [17179576.464000]  usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<dougie> [17179577.256000]  usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<dougie> [17179577.448000]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<dougie> [17179577.448000]  ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]   GUID[00e0b8060400a2c8
<dougie> wonder if thats it?
<birdmun> possible
<aimee> c0nvlct: nothing....i must be the lamest ubuntu human on the planet
<Checkka> does anyone know of a quick stable desktop interface?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: you are in a terminal window right?
<eck> arooni: a cool way? like middle click?
<dougie> birdmun: ok nvm there is a new one that just showed up
<aimee> c0nvlct:  yes
<arooni> um
<dougie> [17180733.888000]  usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<dougie> [17180734.024000]  usb 5-3: configuration #128 chosen from 1 choice
<arooni> eck: more like i can select from something i type frequently
<ekimus> !paste |dougie
<ubotu> dougie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arooni> but select form a list of such things
<DevNull> any body answer me
<ant> middle click is pretty cool...
<eck> arooni: arooni i don't think so
<c0nv1ct> aimee: i dont know what to do then, you have to be able to run apt-get, it comes with ubuntu, theres no reason it shouldnt work
<eck> arooni: i think you can only have one thing in the copy buffer at a time; i guess you could keep open a text file with a bunch of different lines in it
<Maul555> ikonia: i have a problem with your instuctions at this part; "You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6""    I have a graphics card that begins with 5
<dougie> hmm it's detected in the device manager
<Checkka> ?
<dougie> Philips HDD14XX GoGear
<birdmun> dougie, the device manager should tell you what dev its using then right?
<h1st0> ikonia: How did you figure its something with my account?
<aimee> c0nvlct i tried it again and got the password thing and couldnt find package
<dougie> under the advance tab?
<birdmun> possible
<arooni> eck: yeah
<ekimus> DevNull: then state a question "heyy the dsystem puts an icon for each drive mounted in fstab!!!!" isn't one :)
<dougie> looks like usb5...maybe
<arooni> where is a good list of ubuntu shortcut commands
<arooni> for maximini, minimizing windows etc
<eck> system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Maul555> ikonia: could my problem be related to the fact that i am using a dual head vido card as a single?
<DevNull> i need to remove the icons of drives from my desktop how?
<dougie> that does not work though
<eck> DevNull: you need to use gconf to do that
<ant> dougie: type "lsusb" to see it
<eck> DevNull: there is an option somewhere in gconf-editor
<Checkka> has anyone used kiba dock with ubuntu?
<DevNull> and whats gconf
<DevNull> ?
<blind> When trying to run the democracy player, I get the error: "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?" -- how can i fix this?
<scx_> hello
<dougie> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0471:014c Philips
<eck> it is the configuration tool for gnome
<ekimus> !gconf | DevNull
<arooni> is there a nifty apple sidebar (widget thing) clone?
<ubotu> devnull: gconf: GNOME configuration database system. (daemon and tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.9-7.1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<scx_> i have a problem with webalizer
<Maul555> my screensaver is restarting my x server, or freezing up the whole pc...  anyone know about this?
<DevNull> i am serching for it!
<scx_> when i run it from webmin, i have report in english, but when i run it from crond i have report in polish
<Askar> Does anyone know what the tweaks in automatix bleeder does? =-O
<ant> dougie: it'll be /proc/bus/usb/005/004 or something
<scx_> sorry for my poor english, but it isn't my native language
<dougie> thats the device path?
<eck> DevNull: apps > nautilus > desktop
<eck> (in gconf-editor)
<ant> thats how i get to my camera
<birdmun> dougie, i plugged my flash drive in and went downt the list till i found what the /dev for it was i had to go to the next to last carrot to find it in the advanced tab
<scx_> where i can set lang for webalizer?
<arooni> how do i get that nifty apple sidebar thing
<aimee> anybody else have any idea about what to do for my java problem
<Maul555> my screensaver is restarting my x server, or freezing up the whole pc...  anyone know about this?
<Maul555> i know i have an open gl problem.... nvidia gfx card
<birdmun> aimee the only other possiblity i can come up w/ is to try a different browser
<ant> aimee: you may have to wait till all the geeks wake up
<aimee> birdmun: what browser would you suggest....i tried mozilla...i had that idea too
<aimee> ant:lol
<birdmun> are you using any plugins?
<Maul555> aimee:  firefox!!!
<Askar> ant: when are the geeks coming here?
<aimee> it says i have them
<birdmun> mozilla was going to be my other suggestion
<Checkka> ok
<aimee> Maul:  i am on firefox
<c0nv1ct> aimee: you may have to enable your multiverse and universe repositories to get that package
<Maul555> aimee: then your on mozilla too
<birdmun> aimee i was wondering if you were using anything like adblock or noscript
<c0nv1ct> aimee: i know that may sound confusing, but its in your Synaptic Package Manager
<birdmun> good call c0nv1ct
<DevNull> tahnks done
<Checkka> yeah i am
<c0nv1ct> birdman: i know that package she needs, it worked for me atleast
<Checkka> edgy
<aimee> what do i look for
<Maul555> my screensaver is restarting my x server, or freezing up the whole pc...  anyone know about this?
<Maul555> i know i have an open gl problem.... nvidia gfx card
<c0nv1ct> aimee: i dont have Synaptic, but i'm sure someone here is and can tell u exactly where
<Checkka> is there a place to get it?
<eck> Maul555: if i were you i would just use a non opengl screensaver
<graulich> on xubuntu edgy, fonts are kinda small and hard to read on gaim and xchat and I think some other programs... what do I do?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: its in the menu somewhere, where it says Manage Repositories
<Checkka> i went to their official site
<Checkka> it seems sorta empty
<ekimus> aimee: what do you need?
<Checkka> oh ok
<aimee> ok i found the repositories now what
<c0nv1ct> ekimus: can u tell her where to enable multi and universe repos
<Maul555> eck:  this is by far not a slow or underpowerd computer, i want to play games and have cool screensavers, and i will not quit untill i do
<Checkka> thats not a pro blem
<birdmun> aimee, when synaptic is open goto settings then repositories
<c0nv1ct> ekimus: in synaptic
<eck> Maul555: and you are using an nvidia card? good luck
<c0nv1ct> i'd rather she do it that way, than editing the sources.list file
<Checkka> is it suppose to be supported?
<eck> the nvidia drivers are just broken, nvidia needs to fix them
<aimee> ok yall then what
<birdmun> my drivers work for my nvidia card
<Maul555> eck: yes, with nvidia drivers, installed according to a ubuntu community support page
<Checkka> fglrx i believe
<Checkka> no
<graulich> how do I make fonts larger on all programs?
<Checkka> what command is that?
<Checkka> ok
<Checkka> k
<eck> Maul555: the problem is that the nvidia drivers have a number of issues; nvidia does not track X11 closely enough
<Checkka> i guess
<aimee> guys?
<birdmun> aimee click on the channels one by one and if they are sources you can just click universe and multivers
<Checkka> is KDE better?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: look through all the tabs in there, and look for anything about universe, multiverse, and restricted packages
<Maul555> eck: hrmm... would it be easier just to throw my ati card back in and use thier drivers?  i had little problems on my radeon card
<eck> there are a _lot_ of issues in here with people using nvidia drivers and having X lock up or some other random problem related to nvidia drivers
<birdmun> if they are binary you have to type universe multivers at the end of the repo line
<Checkka> its that much faster?
<Checkka> i thought KDE was bloated
<ThePinnyParlour> hi all
<ThePinnyParlour> got a question if some kind soul maybe able to assist
<birdmun> make that multiverse
<Xenguy> graulich: system > preferences > font  ?
<Checkka> well i dont think its necessarily bad programming
<Checkka> i mean it is free
<ekimus> aimee: i don't know synaptic but you want to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file as root example with universe and multiverse enabled is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9605/
<graulich> Xenguy: and on xubuntu? =\
<eck> i'm not sure how much better/worse the ati drivers are, but in my experience people have recently had more issues with nvidia drivers (thankfully i have integrated intel)
<Checkka> lol
<Checkka> its funny
<h1st0> ikonia: If your still around can you try sending me a pm I turned off all ignores
<Checkka> time time time....
<aimee> okay i found one that says multiverse and its checked
<slick_> which program can you use to get windows vista style indicators and rss feeds on your desktop?
<birdmun> also aimee when you finish you will get a window telling you you have to reload the repos so you can use them
<eck> and nvidia definitely seems the most likely to crash or lock X
<Checkka> i dont know switching to KDE is a bit of a change
<c0nv1ct> aimee: ok, then click ok, and exit synaptic
<Checkka> lol
<c0nv1ct> aimee: then run apt-get update
<aimee> do i need to restart
<Checkka> yeah they do
<Maul555> eck:  is there any problems i should know about before switching vid cards like that?  the last time i did that, i couldnt get a good boot of Xserver... (btw, i have no x.org backup file)
<birdmun> no restart
<ThePinnyParlour> got a Networking problem.  I could see my windows network from ubuntu but today I can't.  The only thing I can think that has changed was the updates that came through.  Any ideas?  Would like to have access to the windows machines on my network again from ubuntu.
<c0nv1ct> aimee: no, just type 'apt-get update' in the terminal window
<Checkka> yeah this keying is really annoying
<Checkka> i dont know why its on by default
<birdmun> in synaptic she can just click the reload button
<ant> eck: i have heard ati has way more issues with linux
<aimee> could not open lock file
<Checkka> and i dont know why i need a seperate program to disable it
<c0nv1ct> birdmun: installing it using synaptic might be bad though
<birdmun> ic
<c0nv1ct> birdmun: in adept manager, it hung during install, cuz u have to accept the user agreement
<blind> When trying to run the democracy player, I get the error: "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: JavaPluginFactory5 init - no agent?" -- how can i fix this?
<dougie> birdmun: ok i'm pretty sure its /dev/bus/usb/005/004/ but it says its not a block device when i try and mount it
<bullgard1> How to make good use of the Ubuntu 'example-content' feature?
<Checkka> lol failures?
<Maul555> ant:  i had a radeon 9600 pro AIW installed a month ago on this computer.... no problems at all, ubuntu 6.06
<aimee> i just get an error message
<c0nv1ct> aimee: you can try installing it in synaptic if u want
<birdmun> dougie, lemme try sending an image file to you
<Checkka> i see
<Checkka> oh well
<dougie> ok
<Checkka> i noticed.........
<c0nv1ct> aimee: did you type: sudo apt-get update
<ant> Maul555: did you play any games with it?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: it has to be run as the root user, so you have to include 'sudo' at the beginning
<Maul555> ant: yes, a lot, worked great
<Checkka> ok well i think ill take care of it later
<aimee> oh look at that
<birdmun> c0nv1ct, aimee doesnt have to use synaptic to install it just was saying synaptic could at least give a one click option to update the sources list
<Checkka> lol
<h1st0> !goodbotusage > h1st0
<Checkka> I dont think he's failing
<Maul555> i am having probnlems with this faster nvidia card atm
<eck> ant: that was a while ago; nvidia used to be awesome, but lately they have not been stepping up
<Checkka> he might not be helping the guy
<c0nv1ct> aimee: did that update everything? should of gotten a screen full of stuff
<ant> Maul555: i would stick to what you know
<aimee> i think it is udating
<aimee> updating even
<Checkka> but i dont think it hurts to do trial and error
<c0nv1ct> aimee: once its done type: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Checkka> i mean thats how i want to learn linux
<ant> eck: for games nvidia owns..
<h1st0> ikonia: got it figured out.  I was ignoring MSGS
<Checkka> it seems like the fun way
<Maul555> eck/ant:  do yall think older drivers could solve the problem with this nvidia card, and if so, how can i install thoes safeley over the newer ones?
<h1st0> ikonia: Go retarded every once in a while.
<ant> eck: any hardcore gamer will tell you that
<ThePinnyParlour> got a Networking problem.  I could see my windows network from ubuntu but today I can't.  The only thing I can think that has changed was the updates that came through.  Any ideas?  Would like to have access to the windows machines on my network again from ubuntu
<Checkka> how do i know you're not giving me bad info like the rest?
<eck> Maul555: the older drivers will probably not support newer extensions to X11
<dballester> hi to all
<eck> ant: i am not talking about games, i'm talking about X11
<Checkka> no i dont think he's biased
<ant> eck: i apologize, did not mean to interrupt
<aimee> it is getting 24 packages
<dougie> birdmun: did you try and send it?
<c0nv1ct> aimee: good!
<birdmun> not yet lost it
<eck> if your drivers crash the X server, your game won't be too useful :-)
<dougie> lol ok
<Checkka> lol i guess its just an nvidia vs ati thing............
<h1st0> ikonia: must have bumped that one when I was trying to ignore all the joins and quits
<okep> i installed wine but I don't see any folder, where can i find it ?
<Maul555> ant:  ati can definatley rock the boat, its like the amd vs intell war... one year one is on top, the other is the ladder...   i usualy root for the underdog tho
<c0nv1ct> aimee: when its all done, close out all your firefox windows, and run firefox again and try it out
<Checkka> but i hardly thing that argument would come up in a linux context
<aimee> c0nvlct: look at me im a programmer....lol
<dougie> okep: its a command line
<c0nv1ct> aimee: you probably should close firefox now :P
<eck> i am not a gamer, but to be honest, if i were i would probably just use windows
<ThePinnyParlour> sudo winecfg
<Checkka> lol so you think he's just wrong?'
<aimee> its not done yet
<ant> i have an intel chip personally, with no problems, except i cant play doom3
<dougie> okep: go to your terminal and type wine it will give you a list of stuff
<okep> dougie: yes but when i write ./wine <program.exe> it doesn't work.
<c0nv1ct> aimee: close firefox, but leave the terminal window open
<Checkka> lol i dont think he's taking sides
<aimee> duh....sorry
<dougie> no
<Checkka> he's just helping the guy
<Maul555> i can play doom 3 just fine on my amd k7, and my older ati card...
<eck> if you want a high end video card you need to use ati/nvidia, and it just seems like they create more problems than it's worth...
<okep> dougie: ok
<Checkka> i mean drivers in linux are hard to find
<aimee> if i close firefox....dont i lose you
<ThePinnyParlour> thanks anyways all  bye
<ekimus> okep: ./wine will most probably fail as it assumes you have the wine binary in the current directory
<dballester> I've configured bonding under ubuntu-server 6.10. If i make ifconfig bond0 and ifensalve  all is ok, but defining the bonding into interfaces file, when system boots, the bonding is not activated. Any way to 'debug' execution of interfaces file config ?
<student15> hello
<c0nv1ct> aimee: oh, if you are using firefox for IRC then yeah, lol
<dougie> okep: you run it just like windows like "wine C:\program files\wow.exe or someting op that sort
<Checkka> oh well i guess thats just capitalism
<birdmun> dougie, trying to send
<Checkka> its good competition though
<aimee> no i think im using xchat
<ant> but if you know something works fine, then i would suggest that.
<c0nv1ct> aimee: ah, then yer fine, u can close firefox
<Checkka> lol hush
<dougie> okep: run it to the directory you installed it to
<Maul555> ant: i can play doom 3 just fine on my amd k7, and my older ati card...
<aimee> c0nvlct i still have you....lol
<Checkka> lol its probably a star wars reference
<c0nv1ct> aimee: good good :)
<c0nv1ct> aimee: is it done yet? its a pretty big download, it might take a bit
<birdmun> dougie, any ideas on another way to get this pic to you?
<Checkka> oh well, it boils down to being qualatative anyway
<Maul555> anybody: how can i reset my x.org config files so that i have no problem booting back into ubunto after i swich graphics cards from nvidia to ati?
<ant> Maul555: i can tell you doom3 was made for nvida though
<Checkka> so i think comparing the ati thing isnt really going to get anyway
<dougie> you get that msg?
<koregaonpark> Hello.
<Maul555> ant:  thats like a road being made for only a ford...
<Checkka> lol
<eck> Maul555: if you rename the xorg.conf file, X11 will autoconfigure itself
<aimee> its done but it says duplicate sources for some packages and says i may want to run apt-get to correct
<gesus> hey there anyone want to help me out on this one i have no audio in ubuntu. my sound is onboard..
<ves_> Hi, I'm attempting to install 6.10 using the desktop installation: it's apparently "resized my partition" and seems to be happy with processing to install. Will this 'just work' and leave my windows partition alone? I was never asked about it.
<eck> Maul555: then you can use dpkg-reconfigure to regenerate the xorg.conf
<ant> lmao
<birdmun> Maul555, you may well have a backup of your xorg.conf file already
<Checkka> yeah i dont think he understands how graphics can be optimized
<Checkka> for specific cards
<birdmun> dougie, no i didnt get any msg
<discord> anybody know about using /etc/environment? Does it work with the non-bash shell that ubuntu now uses?
<Maul555> ant: with some differences tho...
<MTeck> I just set up an IRC proxy on my server, can anybody help me figure out how to use it?
<Checkka> well the way i see it
<c0nv1ct> aimee: what does it say to run exactly?
<eck> i.e. if X11 doesn't find the xorg.conf file it will be able to bring itself up anway (but probably not with dri and that other nice stuff)
<Checkka> nvidia goes for higher clocks while ati increases its pipes
<ant> whatever blows your hair back...
<dougie> birdmun: doug.dale@gmail.com
<Maul555> errr, where is my x.org config file located again?? and i should just delete it, turn off the pc, switch out vid cards, and turn it back on?
<aimee> apt- get update to correct these problems
<birdmun> dougie, i see .. pms from unregistered users are now blocked
<dougie> birdmun: ah...i should register lol
<eck> Maul555: don't delete it, just rename it to something like xorg.conf.backup
<eck> it is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nv1ct> aimee: try firefox again first, see if it worked
<Checkka> you too
<c0nv1ct> aimee: that msg might be unrelated to what we are doing
<aimee> i didnt do the install thing yet.
<Maul555> ok, will do....  im on windows right now, so dont think a disabled computer will keep me out of here for help : D
<c0nv1ct> aimee: oh, well do it then :P
<ant> by the way... chevy owns ford.
<Maul555> ant:  pfft, no...
<gesus> hello i've got no sound in ubuntu. i have onboard audio.  can anyone help? thanks.
<ant> lol
<eck> well i am going to bed, good luck with your video card adventures :-)
<Maul555> ant:  I DRIVE A FORD DANGIT!!!
<aimee> said couldnt find package
<compengi> i have a root permission folder how can i delete it?
<ant> eck: late
<aimee> first it said everything was done
<c0nv1ct> aimee: :( try 'sudo apt-get update' again then, and see if that error comes up again
<compengi> i tried with sudo su then rm folder it says can't remove
<Maul555> as long as were on the subject of xorg.conf... how do i get some freakign permissions to adjust this freaking file!!!!!
<ant> su -i
<philip> I'm looking for the startup boot filename. Is it rc.local?
<aimee> sudo apt-get install j2rel.4-mozilla-plugin correct
<Maul555> ant: i mean in the gui...
<kraut> moin
<craigc> morning all
<GFree> morning? it's nearly 9PM here. :)
<ant> Maul555: you can enable root logon by giving it a password
<Maul555> its 420 here  : )
<c0nv1ct> aimee: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<c0nv1ct> aimee: looked like you put an L where the 1 should be
<carpediem> ant: bah, bad advice
<birdmun> dougie im not registered yet
<ant> Maul555: but of course ubuntu fanatics would advise against it
<craigc> dies anyone know how to re-install beryl?  when i run beryl the window bars are missing so i cannot minimise or move any windows :s
<dougie> birdmun lol
<Maul555> ant: advise against what... what you just told me??   why, and whats the alternative?
<carpediem> ant: fanatics nothing, people who aren't giving out bad advice
<aimee> c0nvlct still says couldnt find package....but it read all of them fine
<dougie> birdmun: ok so /sys/block/sda is that the dev path for your jump drive?
<ant> :X i'll keep quiet
<c0nv1ct> aimee: man, i dunno, try using synaptic then
<carpediem> Maul555: create a link on your menu to "gksu gedit", or just type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<GFree> OT: I notice Microsoft's marketing is working wonders. Seems people are asking about Vista at computer shops, and yet when prompted they don't actually know *why* they want it. :)
<birdmun> dougie, no actually its the first line /dev/sda
<Maul555> carpediem: ill try
<aimee> c0nvlct: synaptic says its already installed
<dougie> oh ok
<c0nv1ct> aimee: really?? try running firefox then
<carpediem> Maul555: or just do what ant says, and get pwned like you used to in Windows.
<dougie> birdmun: mine just says usb_device on that line
* Maul555 is typing this very sentence in windowz
<gesus> i have onboard audio but in ubuntu i have no sound -- can someone please help.  thanks.
* Maul555 has 3 computers around him...
<aimee> gesus: try restarting sometimes my sound gets hung
<Maul555> how the fark do i create a new link on my "menu"?
<gesus> aimee, i haven't had the sound work in ubuntu since i installed it a week ago (i have restarted a few times since)
<hope13> how do i play wmv protected file?
<carpediem> Maul555: right click on the part that says Applications, and click Edit
<hope13> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arooni> is there a good clone of a GUI ssh client
<Maul555> carpediem: i see no part that says applications
<carpediem> Maul555: your menu says it
<Maul555> carpediem: nm, im stupid
<aimee> gesus: man im sorry
<c0nv1ct> arooni: i dunno how good it is, but putty has a linux port
<aimee> c0nvlct: it didnt work im goin to bed....lol
<c0nv1ct> arooni: i used putty in windows and it worked fine
<c0nv1ct> aimee: sorry i couldnt help more :(
<Maul555> carpediem: so, im naming this link "gksu gedit", but what exactly should i put for the command... gksu gedit, or sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hope13> how do we play WMV files encoded with DRM?
<aimee> c0nvlct: it was very nice meeting you anyway
<aimee> thank you for spending so much time on it
<c0nv1ct> aimee: nice meeting you too, you'll probably be back :P
<GFree> helllo, got an issue with beryl - how can I make it so fullscreen movies run at full speed in beryl without skipping?
<c0nv1ct> GFree: are you using XGL?
<GFree> not sure, just followed the simple howto on the ubuntu forums. how do I check?
<aimee> c0nvlct:  this is the only issue i have otherwise i love the system
<Maul555> carpediem: so, im naming this link "gksu gedit", but what exactly should i put for the command... gksu gedit, or sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nv1ct> GFree: try 'ps -e | grep Xgl'
<GFree> I get no output with the command
<ant> Maul555 : just goto a terminal and type the latter.
<Malix> hello, my adept told me that I could update to kubuntu 7.04 with kubuntu distribution update tool which should launch automatically and close down adept. nothing is happening tho...
<ComboKiller> Siemka
<aimee> c0nvlct: maybe the pogo people will have some kind of answer for me
<Maul555> ant: oky
<c0nv1ct> aimee: yeah, you can try their support
<ComboKiller> j #ubuntu-pl
<aimee> bye thanks again
<GFree> looks like I don't have it then
<c0nv1ct> aimee: don't be suprised if they say 'we dont officially support linux' lol
<ComboKiller> #j #ubuntu-pl
<ant> Maul555 : any changes you make can be destructive so be careful.
<ComboKiller> #j ubuntu-pl
<aimee> no they said it should run fine with mozilla and the java plugin
<carpediem> Maul555: by adding "gksu gedit" it would open the Gnome Editor in root mode, so then you could say "Open" from the file drop down and open any file and edit it.
<aimee> i just cant get the plugin to work
<Maul555> yeah umm.. so i created the link, used it, and it did like, less than nothing
<realname> can I boot a feisty cd image (from an older linux) without burning it to cd, I just find out I don't have cd's anymore
<ekimus> hmm does rsync work with raw devices such as rsync /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2 ?
<c0nv1ct> GFree: you can try running 'top' in a console while you play a movie, and see how much CPU is in use
<ekimus> including bootsector synchronisation (can't use raid)
<c0nv1ct> GFree: and it will tell you which program is using all the cpu
<Maul555> ya know what.. im gona call it a night... i can deal with this tomorrow... im tired... yall have a good night
<GFree> beryl, using avg of about 20%
<GFree> oh, and I checked, the xserver-xgl package isn't installed
* Maul555 begins idling in here as if hes actualy paying attention (just like school)
<c0nv1ct> GFree: k good, cuz i had tons of CPU usage problems playing video with it
<c0nv1ct> GFree: what are you using to play movies?
<GFree> depends, sometimes totem, sometimes vlc, same problem either way
<arooni> what about maximizing / minimizing windows... whats the keyboard shortcut for that
<c0nv1ct> so while you have the movie playing, beryl uses 20% cpu? how much is Xorg and the movie player using?
<GFree> xorg uses about 10%, maybe a little more at times, vlc is 1-2% at best
<c0nv1ct> weird, and you get skipping? poor video framerates?
<GFree> it's pretty-much ok viewing in a window, but it definately is slow in fullscreen
<GFree> I've heard of this problem with others though
<RedWolf-> hi there I accidentally screwed up my Xorg.conf by trying to add another monitor and so I found a .bak on there that I used to restore it, is there a tool that can autodetect my graphics adapter?
<c0nv1ct> yeah, a lot of people disable beryl when playing movies
<GFree> what about that xgl server, is that any use?
<c0nv1ct> no, dont run xgl, it'll make it worse
<c0nv1ct> using the built in AIGLX support is the best way to go
<GFree> I guess the only other issue I have with beryl is with firefox - tab switching is slower for some reason
<RedWolf-> if anyone has any idea let me know
<c0nv1ct> GFree: thats weird, is your hardware pretty new? its possible its a tad slow for running beryl
<aum> hi - what programs to i need for using a dvd-rw like a disk drive, like on windows?
<ant> GFree : you may get more answers in a beryl channel.
<GFree> athlon 64 3200+, 6600GT, 1680x1050 res
<Ayabara_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<GFree> heck it's solid enough for aero, that was before I abandoned vista
<GFree> in any case I'll keep investigating, thanks anyway
<aum> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<RedWolf-> what is the graphical or termial command for Reconfiguring X?
<aum> !dvdrw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrian_> Hello
<aum> !dvd-rw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-rw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrian_> I need some help with getting sound to my system
<GFree> heh, never realised until know that sticking the mouse in the top-right corner of the screen has a use in beryl. :)
<Xenguy> RedWolf-: dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg (IIRC)
<RedWolf-> adrian_, have you considere alsa?
<ant> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Charly> GFree, i ran beryl without any issues on a 5y old laptop with geforce 4200 go
<arooni> what about maximizing / minimizing windows... whats the keyboard shortcut for that
<Ernz> Hi - Can anyone tell me of a way I can use a standard Ubuntu system, and install Edubuntu over it?
<adrian_> been in there but no successful result :(
<GFree> could be a bad setting in the xorg config
<GFree> or it could be due to me forcing the res in xorg
<Malix> I hate to repeat, but: my adept told me that I could update to kubuntu 7.04 with kubuntu distribution update tool which should launch automatically and close down adept. nothing is happening tho...  any ideas?
<GFree> sorry, forcing the refresh rate
<RedWolf-> that's not working Xenguy
<adrian_> RedWolf: chosen me soundcard and all sorts of alternatives there, but no luck
<GFree> I had to mess a little to get the monitor to work
<dougie> what does it mean when it says something is not a block device?
<Xenguy> RedWolf-: sorry, it's: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Charly> GFree, r u using the beta nvidia drivers?
<genii> Ernz From konsole you should be able to install edubuntu by way of: sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<GFree> I'm using whatever automatix installed, I'll check the version
<GFree> 8776
<RedWolf-> thanks
<Ayabara_> my creative webcam worked out of the box with camorama. the picture is not good though. I'm the color of blue, and the whitebalance settings does not have any effect. Is there a better app than camorama?
<capicu> Hello everyone...how are you all?
<GFree> well how about that, 8776 is not the latest
<Charly> GFree, thats the problem, u need version 9xxx
<GFree> um... am I allowed to swear here?
<adrian_> RedWolf: I'm forced to install it first even I can choose it in alsa?
<LordLimecat> !language
<ant> everyone is still awake from last night.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GFree> oh. &*@^!@#
<LordLimecat> indeed
<william> hi all
<GFree> WHY DIDN'T YOU DO THINGS PROPERLY AUTOMATIX!!!
<capicu> i have a quick question ... what app do you use...if you use any to make screencasts? meaning one that is easy to install via apt/synaptic/automatix2
<LordLimecat> ampersands offend me, btw
<ant> !automatix
<Charly> GFree, easiest way to install latest beta drivers is a tool called envy
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<capicu> yeah automatix is good :)
<capicu> envy is good too
<william> is there someone who can tell me how I can make my new HD accessible for normal user
<capicu> depends what you want the drivers for though...for bery i had to use the ati wiki how to and install the proprietary one
<william> its partitioned and formated but only root can write on it
<capicu> then installed bery and it worked
<GFree> ok, I'll do a little more research. I'll be back later with my progress. thanks for now
<Charly> GFree, envy will automatically uninstall ur current drivers, download, install and configure the latest from nvidia/ati site
<capicu> everything except the part where you have to tick on copy render path otherwise you get the white cube of death ha!
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I've successfully mounted my network drive to /mount/mynetworkdrive. Now I'd like to access it through a /home/mregg/mynetworkdrive/ waypoint. Should I rather use a softlink or mount --bind ? Why use one over the other ? Thanks.
<RedWolf-> thanks that was the manual config, but what about an autodetection for X for my video graphics? It's still acting glitchy meaning it can't find the proper refresh
<GFree> where do I find this envy?
<capicu> why don't you use gdesklets? and add an entry pointing to gnome-open ....
<RedWolf-> GFree, I have envy if you want the deb
<capicu> then add whatever file you want to
<GFree> is it a script or something?
<adrian_> any1 know how I can get sound to my system?
<capicu> well as long as you have it automount on boot then all you have to do is reference to nautilus/gnome
<capicu> you know...the gdesklets taskbar
<Charly> GFree, http://albertomilone.com/
<GFree> ta
<capicu> so any suggestions for screencast utilities?
<endyone> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<capicu> i wanted to take a screencast of beryl working
<GFree> I'm still annoyed automatix didn't installed the latest drivers though
<capicu> video drivers?
<Charly> alberto milone is maintaining deb packages for beta drivers and envy, i found envy the best way to install prop beta drivers though
<GFree> wow, the latest version was built today.
<juraj> hy
<capicu> i think to install video drivers it's always best to install from the wiki from the video mfr
<capicu> works best that way
<GFree> right, this'll take some time
<juraj> how do you get the signal on svhs port of video card?
<arooni> what about maximizing / minimizing windows... whats the keyboard shortcut for that
<juraj> enybody
<arooni> how can i get asterick for ubuntu?
<adrian_> I can choose my soundcard as standard in soundsettings, under sound but not in the devicemeny. Any1 know why?
<capicu> well i'm off night everyone
<william> hi again, I'm sure it's a simple thing but I can't write on my new HD its partitioned and formated (ext3) but only root can write on it. What did I do wrong?
<juraj> How do you get signal on svhs port of your card?
<Xenguy> william: ls -ld `echo $HOME`
<Xenguy> william: what is the output
<Xenguy> ?
<adrian_> Hello!
<kontingenz> azureus (java torrent client) crashes after 2 secs. I have logs files but can't read them....
<adrian_> I need help with getting sound to my system, may anyone help me?
<capicu> go to console and type alsamixer
<capicu> i believe
<Xenguy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<capicu> aterm or xterm
<william> Xenguy  sorry I don't quite understand I'm just migrating from windows and I have still a lot to learn
<capicu> it's fine that's why linux is linux and windows is windows :)
<Xenguy> william: you need to invoke a command-line (like DOS prompt); this is called a terminal sometimes
<Xenguy> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<capicu> you can type xterm or aterm if installed
<Xenguy> william: then copy (or type) what I gave before
<capicu> under run in kubuntu
<Alarm> ello. i just got a notice from adept updater that kubuntu 7.04 is available and if i wish to update. i joined the website but there is nothing written about that release. could someone inform me please ?
<william> this is the output drwxr-xr-x 37 william william 4096 2007-03-10 11:49
<Xenguy> william: the purpose is just to see what permissions are given for your 'home' directory
<capicu> i use aterm but gnome-terminal is what i believe comes in ubuntu
<william> do I have to be on the new HD?
<kontingenz> do someone know about problems with Azureus in Edgy 6.10? Crashes after 2sec
<capicu> hmmm
<capicu> might be a java problem did you install azureus from automatix2?
<slick_> I'm trying to install another skin to xmms, but I don't have permissions to write to the folder
<slick_> what should I do?
<capicu> or did you apt-get
<ant> what is kde's terminal called?
<Alarm> kontingenz, u installed from the repo of ubuntu ?
<Xenguy> william: please prepend my nick when you are typing to me (I am on many channels, so that will get my attention; otherwise I may miss what you say)
<Alarm> if yes, try installing it from automatix, or manualy . that version that is in ubuntu repos is buggy
<Alarm> had the same problem
<birdmun> doesnt kde have an iconified shortcut to the terminal?
<Alarm> doesnt even let u update
<kontingenz> Alam_Ubuntu, yes. Backports
<Xenguy> william: so those permissions you gave are normal, and you should be able to write to your home directory without being 'root'
<elkbuntu> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<capicu> no to install skins to xmms you download the skin you want then go to your ~/home/ folder find ./xmms then open it inside there should be a skins folder you can just physically move them there
<capicu> or if you dont have permission what you do is open up a terminal then type the following
<elkbuntu> Alarm, please dont recommend automatix unless you have the time to help everyone whose system is broken by it
<william> Xenguy I cn but I have a new HD and I can't write on it accept I'm root
<kontingenz> Alarm, ok. but in tzhe morning I got an update from ubuntu repro. same problem.....
<capicu> sudo -mv  /home/user/Desktop  then type the folder you want the skin moved to which should be /home/usr/.xmms/skins i believe
<Alarm> elkbuntu,  its not the system broken, its an azureus full of bugs...
<birdmun> azureus works for me
<elkbuntu> Alarm, i was referring to you saying: "<Alarm> if yes, try installing it from automatix..."
<slick_> thanks capicu I'll give it a try
<ant> automatix will make it worse...
<Xenguy> william: ahh, OK
<capicu> no prob
<ant> (can) make it worse
<capicu> just make sure you replace usr with your username
<Xenguy> william: usually you need to be root to mount another HD AFAIK
<GFree> hello again, got a slight problem now
<gourdin> hmmm
<gourdin> lame question
<gourdin> I apt-get installed ethereal
<Xenguy> william: I am not sure if you can mount HD without being root...
<birdmun> Xenguy, could one not set up fstab so that a normal user could mount a drive?
<capicu> slick you still there?
<gourdin>   /usr/bin/ethereal isn't there
<capicu> i forgot to mention
<gourdin> what do I miss ?
<Xenguy> william: is that a problem tho, and if so, why?
<Xenguy> william: what birdmun just said
<MJG7> Ethereal is now called wireshark
<Xenguy> birdmun: I think you are right
<gourdin> MJG7: hmmm =)
<gourdin> MJG7: thx
<william> Xenguy: I know the mounting wasn't the problem
<Xenguy> birdmun: can you help william ?
<william> I'm unsure how to change the fstab
<william> I'
<capicu> most likely you are going to have hidden files in your home folder...you have to click on view on the nautilus then click on show hidden folders/files otherwise youwon't see the ./xmms folder
<Xenguy> birdmun: /lastlog william
<adrian_> capicu: I have sound movies which is ogg files, but not when playing mp3-files
<birdmun> i wish i could ... im so greaen
<gourdin> MJG7: this isn't mentioned on ethereal site :/
<birdmun> green even
<capicu> to convert ogg i believe you need audacity
<william> Xenguy: I tried to change the fstab but after reeboot the hd didn't mount at all
<GFree> xorg reports that the kernal drivers are new (9755 or whatever is the latest) but the X drivers are old (8xxx), so there's a mismatch
<capicu> sudo apt-get audacity or you can just download it from automatix
<ant> gourdin: MjG7 is right
<adrian_> no I don't need to convert, i need to be able to play mp3
<slick_> capicu, yeah I viewed the hidden folder, I just didn't have permission.  I tried the command you suggested and got "sudo: please use single character options
<slick_> sudo: illegal option `-mv'
<slick_> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<slick_> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<slick_>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<slick_> "
<GFree> I need to clean out the old nvidia drivers entirely
<capicu> audacity should be able to convert ogg to .mp3 just make sure you get the lame library
<capicu> hold on slick brb
<Xenguy> william: an error that would need to be corrected...
<MJG7> gourdin: check the wireshark FAQ
<Xenguy> william: there should be HOWTOs around, hrm
<Xenguy> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Xenguy> william: looks like you have some reading to do :-)  Unless birdmun or someone else knows this stuff off the top of their head
<birdmun> william, do you know the /dev/hd* of the drive you are trying to mount?
<Xenguy> william: I don't; I just figure stuff out as I go :-)
<birdmun> Xenguy, same here
<adrian_> capicu: I can play avi movies and other stuff but not mp3, any ideas?
<birdmun> google and ubuntuforums are my friends
<Xenguy> birdmun: and my memory can often suck if I have not used stuff lately ;-)
<william> Xenguy: sure and trust me I read a lot these t
<william> Xenguy: sure and trust me I read a lot these last days
<capicu> sorry  i gave you the wrong command slick
<ant> and this channel is a friend everyonce in a while.
<birdmun> aye
<Xenguy> william: with stuff like /etc/fstab you just need to be methodical
<william> Xenguy: /dev/sdb1/
<birdmun> sdb1 huh?
<capicu> type this ....          sudo mv  (then the folder where you have the skins) like this            sudo mv /home/your name/Desktop/folder where the skin is located/skin name  /home/your name/.xmms/skins
<birdmun> easy way right now you should? be able to sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mydrive after of course you make the dir named mydrive in the /media dir
<william> Xenguy: I've tried to copy the settings of me primary disk /dev/hdd
<capicu> adrian you might have to get easybuntu or automatix and install all the proprietary codecs  what music player are you trying to play mp3's with? xmms? or amarok
<MTecknology> I wonder how big my log files will get in a week if i'm always connected and saving everything - being connected to 3 channels
<Xenguy> william: Sorry I don't really have more to offer; I don't know this stuff off the top of my head
<birdmun> william, easy way right now you should? be able to sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mydrive after of course you make the dir named mydrive in the /media dir
<Xenguy> william: you have the docs, have at it :-)
<adrian_> capicu, i solve it now, but a lot for you help
<klimraamkosie> Whenever I restart my eth0, my DNS servers are reset to the routers IP.  I want to add additional DNS servers, but it resets the list every time.  How do I go about fixing this?
<william> birdmun: drive is already mounted /dev/sdb1 /media/data but only root can write on it
<capicu> no problem...did you get it to work?
<birdmun> william, my appologies for being slow to the party
<capicu> adrian which version of ubuntu do you have?
<birdmun> so what does the line in fstab look like for /dev/sdb1 ?
<capicu> anyone know why there are so few gdesklets? i thought there'd be more available
<william> birdmun: Xenguy: maby it helps to know tha I use Kubuntu 6.10
<tuskernini> where do i find a howto to connect to the ekiga.net directory with netmeeting?
<slick_> cheers capicu that worked
<capicu> most questions are answered at the ubuntu wiki page
<capicu> no prob slick there's some awesome skins for xmms at gnome-look.org
<birdmun> william, distro shouldnt make a difference in how fstab works
<william> I just had a hart fight for almost a week to get my nvidia card running correctly
<gemeindebau> hello; i have updated my ati drivers (using download from ati site) to recompile the new drivers for the 17.11 (?) kernel. everything worked fine, i do have my dual screen support back and ati drivers are correct installed. i copied back my xorg.conf (well working) but suddenly I cannot get the right resolution anymore on my screens; instead of the expected 3200x1600 I get as max resolution...
<gemeindebau> ...3840x1080. this is working, but of course totally not ideal in terms of being able to see text and icons: all is a little small and a little high, difficult to read... can anybody help me, please?
<genii> william in the mount command put -o user as a mount option. Then any user can use it
<birdmun> william, what is the line in your fstab for /dev/sdb1 ?
<capicu> you can add screen resolutions yourself man
<william> genii: give me a sec I'll try
<capicu> just gedit your xorg.conf and add in the resolutions just make sure you copy them in the way they already are...
<birdmun> genii, i was thinking user needed to be part of the fstab line didnt know about -o tho
<capicu> holy hell 3480? i wish i had half that haha
<capicu> what kinda monitor do you have man?
<tuskernini> a big one
<capicu> yeah sounds like it
<genii> birdmun on commandline would use -o for options... in fstab would be in section saying rw,auto   and so on
<gemeindebau> capicu: 2x hp lp2065 monitors. the xorg.conf is ok, the resolution is set per monitor to 1600x 1200
<capicu> i got a 21 inch monitor with an ati x1300 and the best resolution i get is 1600x1200
<capicu> yeah
<yuvalz> hi, i'm having trouble getting the gnome-session to run when logging with gdm, it hangs and displays a window with the following message "Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help)".  If I start with startx, everything works fine.
<yuvalz> I have a 75dbus_dbus-launch file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d and if I run X with startx, dbus-launch is indeed working.
<capicu> usually that's the highest resolution
<capicu> i have a 21 inch trinitron
<capicu> and a 21 inch hitachi
<capicu> both 1600x1200
<gemeindebau> capicu: two monitors next to each other: therefore 2 x 1600
<capicu> yeah
<capicu> gotcha
<MTecknology> gemeindebau, are you an op?
<capicu> i thought you meant 1 monitor at 3200
<MTecknology> in this channel?
<gemeindebau> MTecknology: NO absolutely not
<birdmun> synergy is a fun proggy to play with
<gemeindebau> capicu: no, but the ati driver makes one big image and says: (normally) one image (big desktop)
<MTecknology> gemeindebau, are you identified?
<gemeindebau> MTecknology: yes
<genii> geez the fonts would be about 2 pixels high at that res
<capicu> which driver version did you install?
<gemeindebau> i did the nickserver identify stuff
<MTecknology> capicu, are you identified ?
<birdmun> william, went silent ... musta fell into his fstab :)
<capicu> i installed the 8.34.8  driver manually with no probs
<gemeindebau> capicu: 8;34.8 driver installed manually with the help of the wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<capicu> go here wait...which version of ubuntu
<gemeindebau> edgy
<capicu> ahhh ok that's what i did
<genii> birdmun :)
<capicu> yeah thats where i got mine from as well...did you add the lines at the bottom of your xorg.conf? as per the wiki?
<klimraamkosie> Whenever I restart my eth0, my DNS servers are reset to the routers IP.  I want to add additional DNS servers, but it resets the list every time.  How do I go about fixing this?
<william> genii: it seems that I'm to supid
<gemeindebau> capicu: i did that at the original install as well and it had worked fine. therefore i thought: safe my original xorg.conf and recopy it after installation
<william> genii: sudo mount -o user /dev/sdb2 /media/backup but still no success
<gemeindebau> capicu: wait i am checking what line you are referring to
<genii> william Yes, that would be proper syntax.
<birdmun> klimraamkosie, not sure but maybe host file somewhere?
<MTecknology> william, are you identified to freenode?
<capicu> gemeindebau : add this to the bottom of your xorg.conf ----Section "Extensions"      Option  "Composite" "Disable" EndSection  Section "ServerFlags"         Option  "AIGLX" "off" EndSection
<birdmun> william, you do have a dir named backup? stupid question i know
<MTecknology> I want to figure out why my irc proxy is adding + and - b4 messages
<capicu> make sure you add those lines to the BOTTOM of your xorg.conf file
<william> MTechnilogy: freenode?
<genii> william Before you mount it, try: sudo chmod -R 755 /media/backup
<blue|palm> I tried to install a package (dcraw) but it hit an error where it couldnt overwrite a directory from another package... now i cant install anything because each time i try to use apt-get it tries to install dcraw which fails...
<william> birdrum: yes I have
<capicu> you can use "composite" disable  or "composite"  "false" i changed it to false
<blue|palm> how can i remove dcraw from installing all the time
<william> birdmun I can acces it just as root
<Alarm> i want to spit my linux into 2 partition for more performance (2 partitions , 1 on a different disk) , so that some things run from the 1 disk , and the other 1 from the second. a system works much faster while doing that once it uses the whole bus. which directory should i put on the second disk ?
<birdmun> william, i am with genii ... and the chmod
<gemeindebau> capicu: the composite section was there set to "0" (i suppose disabled, but i changed it anyway as you said) and i had to add the server flags thing; so i suppose i must use the ctrl alt backspace to restart...?
<capicu> gemeindebau : in case ubuntu crashes you can via command  vi your xorg.conf
<blue|palm> how can i fix an apt-get installation problem?
<william> genii before I mount? could you please tell me how to unmount it because it is already mounted now :-)
<gemeindebau> capicu: ctrl alt backspace is enough to do effectuate this option?
<capicu> yeah they specifically say to use "disable" ...i've read elsewhere to use "false"
<capicu> i would just reboot
<blue|palm> one package tries to overwrite another package.... so now i cant install anything !!!!!!! how do i fix this?
<capicu> but it's up to you
<birdmun> william, umount wont work?
<gemeindebau> capicu: thanks i will reboot. thanks for your help. i will come back if no improvement.
<capicu> a lot of times ctrl+alt+backspace will get you a messed up screen
<capicu> ok
<capicu> good luck
<capicu> in case your graphics crashes you can via command line revert
<capicu> edit your xorg by the vi command
<genii> william At any rate, in the /etc/fstab file, you should add to the line for the sdb2 mount in the section which has options like rw,auto   or similar, the option user eg: something like rw,auto,user <-- added with a comma then "user" ....lag... to unmount something, use command: umount /media/backup    (for instance)
<capicu> in case you cannot boot to graphics mode
<genii> William Sorry for lag was typing all the previous fstab stuff in when you asked next question:)
<Scalar> anyone have a time for a noob question?
<GFree> OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! Beryl is so cool, when you've got proper nvidia drivers!
<birdmun> i wish i knew i could reboot and get back into my system ... i believe my xsession-error file has become hugenormous and i may not be able to get back in if i reboot ... btw i cant find the offending file as what i got from lsof was it is deleted in my .Trash folder yet nothing not even hidden is there
<GFree> thankyou to all those who assisted me before
<blue|palm> anyone know how to get my apt-get working... it tries to install one package which cant overwrite another each time i call it
<Fiish> GFree, did u finally use envy?
<genii> birdmun All that stuff should be somehwere under /var/log
<jrib> Scalar: just ask
<Scalar> k well
<Scalar> 6.10 server cd
<Scalar> lamp install
<capicu> Gfree i envy you...i don't know WHY i bought an ati card...it's GARBAGE! man i tell you GARBAGE if you use linux i get beryl to work but it's slow sometimes
<Scalar> reboots instantly on start
<Scalar> as in says 'starting <something>' then instant restart
<jrib> !enter | Scalar
<ubotu> Scalar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scalar> 6.10 gnome desktopo works fine
<Scalar> rgr
<capicu> best window manager fluxbox :)
<GFree> yep I used envy
<Scalar> so what can I do to troubleshoot the boot?
<capicu> fluxbox+gdesklets *thumbsup*
<Fiish> I found compiz more stable than beryl
<ZenithDK> when I try to upgrade to feisty from edgy, I get an error about not having enough free room on /boot, it's about 30 MB, but it wants about 30 more...what gives?
<GFree> basically what happened was I went straight ahead and told it to download, but I didn't uninstall the old driver beforehand
<capicu> i wonder if you can have compiz and beryl installed simultaneously
<GFree> after a reboot, I found out there was a mismatch between the new kernal driver and the x server driver, so it wouldn't let me load
<capicu> anyone know?
<Minibnz> bluejpalm: Are you running  as root with sudo ?
<birdmun> i wouldnt know why you couldnt but then i dont know how to start beryl but from gdm
<GFree> eventually I fixed things by using the plain nv driver, told envy to uninstall, then reinstall. and here I am
<GFree> btw, video work perfectly in fullscreen. :)
<Fiish> at least until nvidia fix the shared memory bug of their drivers, u need at least 128MB video ram to run beryl properly, compiz runs with 64MB
<capicu> you know what's awesome???? LOOKING GLASS!!!!! i give it another 6 months and looking glass is gonna rock!
<soma> why i cannot enter in my shared folders with samba from my computer, but others can?
<capicu> fiish : do you know if i can have compiz and beryl installed at the same time?
<william> genii: this is written in my fstab /dev/sdb1/ /media/data -o user rwx defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rwx,dev,exec,suid 1 0
* genii scrabbles for his capslock blocking glasses
<william> genii I'm unsure what i did but its not working
<capicu> probably not 'cause they probably need different xorg configurations i'm sure
<Fiish> capicu, yes u can have both installed but u can only run one at any time, they wont run simultaneously
<Scalar> restated question: ubuntu server 6.10 installed from cd. when it starts it says 'starting up...' and int13/reboots instantly. Ubuntu desktop installs & runs fine. How can I troubleshoot the server install?
<capicu> fiish: any special tweaks to your xorg when running compiz? or will the xorg.conf to use beryl suit compiz as well?
<genii> william instead should be: /dev/sdb1/ /media/data defaults,errors=remount-ro,atime,auto,rwx,dev,exec,suid,user 1 0
<birdmun> william, not sure the -o user is right ... genii mentioned ... yeah what genii typed
<Fiish> GFree, with 6600GT fullscreen video should be fine indeed, as i said before i got a crappy 4200 Go with only 64MB RAM :/
<GFree> well it is now, heck even games run properly (so far) without having to disable beryl
<capicu> fiish : how's the performance in compiz?  no freeze ups or slow-downs?
<Fiish> capicu, i used the same xorg.conf for both beryl and compiz
<genii> william Also may not need / after sdb1
<ZenithDK> anybody here running feisty that used the upgrade-manager? I get an error about not having enough free space on /boot
<capicu> i got an ati x1300 with 256megs ram...and sometimes it slows down and windows snap slowly
<GFree> I'm going to a LAN in about a week, and everyone's obsessing over the Vista shiny there. heh
<william> I'll trie but therefore I have to reboot
<william> thanks so far
<william> be back in a min
<Fiish> capicu, i had problems with full screen video with beryl, compiz works fine
<capicu> fiish: i think you've convinced me to try compiz :) i wonder if there are any comaptability issues with at
<capicu> ati
<birdmun> wow this is all just ubuntu overload for me ... hasta
<capicu> yeah video makes my beryl drag
<Fiish> capicu, if u have a decent video card though, beryl offers more eye-candy
<jrib> ZenithDK: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Fiish> capicu, it is just that the compiz hardware requirements are lot less
<pololo1> j
<capicu> yeah beryl is too much ...i personally like fluxbox but to play around once in a while i fire on beryl :)
<capicu> like i said fluxbox with gdesklets  lightning quick
<ZenithDK> jrib: thanks!
<william> genii: birdmun: I'll restart now and be back in a min
<genii> william OK
<capicu> yeah i'm sure there are some issues with compiz+ati like always i think i'm gonna see if i can sell my ati card an just buy a nvidia
<clouder`grr> Anyone have any idea why in gnome I right click a folder go to Permissions, I set a permission and click Apply to enclosed files, click close then I go back to properties-> Permissions again and it's as if I did nothing  (yes I am the owner of the file)
<GFree> I wonder if beryl can cure cancer
<capicu> haha
<Fiish> capicu, i havent tried fluxbox for a long time, i stuck with gnome for a while now
<capicu> sudo -gedit cure for cancer ;)
<capicu> yeah fluxbox is good....i use dillo browser lightning quick xmms and aterm
<capicu> plus the gdesklets with the taskbar a' la osx
<Fiish> anyone know whether GL desktop,either compiz or beryl, will be part of ubuntu feisty fawn?
<poningru> Fiish: go look at the herd5 release notes
<Scalar> can anyone help troubleshoot a bad ubuntu lamp install?
<poningru> Scalar: sure whatsup"
<poningru> ?
<capicu> fiish: be back in a few gonna have to do some research on  compiz with ati :)
<Scalar> quoting my last: <Scalar> restated question: ubuntu server 6.10 installed from cd. when it starts it says 'starting up...' and int13/reboots instantly. Ubuntu desktop installs & runs fine. How can I troubleshoot the server install?
<Fiish> capicu, good luck , hope it works
<poningru> Scalar: can you start it up with noacpi and lacpi
<poningru> do you know how to do that?
<poningru> and is the ubuntu desktop on a different machine?
<poningru> Scalar: ??
<Scalar> it isn't installed anymore
<Scalar> i'm stil here
<poningru> ah k
<Scalar> i can reinstall desktop, it was installed to the same box
<poningru> gotcha
<Scalar> but i just want a lamp box in the closet to play with
<poningru> right
<Scalar> desktop was really overkill and sluggish too
<poningru> so yeah can you start it without acpi and lacpi
<Scalar> since that's an old amd k2 i found in the spare bin
<Scalar> how would i do that =p
<poningru> hehe press esc when grub comes up
<poningru> and then on the grub menu press e
<poningru> to edit the boot
<rabe> hi
<sacater> if i wanted to make my computer accesable to others on my home network, what would i have to enable
<poningru> and then at the end of it add noacpi nolacpi
<luke_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop, after the slider goes back and forth for a bit it just goes to a black screen where I can't do anything, same thing happens with opensuse and I have no clue what to do. :(
<poningru> sacater: what do you mean accessible?
<poningru> sacater: like certain files?
<poningru> or to login?
<DGJ> !seveas > DGJ
<poningru> or like windows file share
<clouder`grr> Nevermind found out my problem, the parent folder's permissions were conflicting with the permissions I was trying to use on the target folder
<sacater> poningru: i mean, for example, i create an account that uses /home/homestorage' and i wanted other machines on my home network to be able to access it
<Scalar> ok cheers poningru will go try that
<Scalar> haven't touched unix much since irix & hp/ux mid 90's
<capicu> fiish: i forgot composite is disabled by ati :( man this sucks
<Scalar> aside from basic shell management of various hosts
<capicu> i can't use compiz
<poningru> sacater: what do the other machines run?
<Demeskus> Hey, anyone have any idea how I could make scandic letters work in Ubuntu?
<sacater> poningru: windows :(
<luke_> I'm beside the desktop right no with the "start or install" page up, after trying numerous times even with opensuse it gives me nothing but a blank screen when I attempt to install.
<Fiish> capicu, can u enable with Option "Composite" "Enable" or is turned off explicitly within the drivers?
<charl_ie> can anyone help me with ndis wrapper? i have "driver installed, hardware present" but it still won't connect
<capicu> yeah it's turned off within the drivers
<poningru> sacater: its ok just right click on the folder you wanna share and click share folder and then choose the windows option
<capicu> ati does not support composite
<Fiish> capicu, u can still do it with installing the AIGLX layer though
<capicu> hmm
<capicu> i'll look into that
<sacater> poningru: erm, i dont have that option
<poningru> ok I have to go to sleep nn guys
<capicu> if it will perform better than beryl i'm all for it
<poningru> sacater: this must be in your home folder
<luke_> Can anyone help? I click "Start or install Ubuntu", it slides back and forth before ending up on a black screen.
<sacater> poningru: nope
<Fiish> sacater, System > Administration > Shared Folders
<Scalar> ok poningru, i'm guessing i was to add noacpi & nolacpi to the first line
<Scalar> ?
<cnc-lala> hello!
<luke_> I click "Start of install Ubuntu", it slides back and forth a few times before landing on a black screen.. any help? ='(
<sacater> Fiish: okay, when i try to add a folder hte only transfer type is 'windows networks SMB'
<Fiish> sacater, isnt samba shares what u want?
<sacater> Fiish: yeh, im just saying its there
<Scalar> ok
<Scalar> in grub edit i'm editing a multiline script for each entry
<Scalar> i got that
<Scalar> so when you say add noacpi/nolacpi 'to the end' should i do it on a new line or...?
<ubuntu> hello
<charl_ie> can anyone help me with ndis wrapper? i have "driver installed, hardware present" but i still can't connect
<bvali> can anybody help me with postfix, amavis, spamassassin on Ubuntu 6.06? My problem is "postfix/qmgr: warning: connect to transport spamassassin: No such file or directory"
<ubuntu> i want to access my hdd partitions in a simple way not using terminal komands can someone help me...im in live mode
<sacater> Fiish: right, ive set up /home/dad to be accessed, now what?
<Fiish> charl_ie, enable wpa and install wifi radar
<billy_idle> hi@all
<Fiish> sacater, u can access the share through the network from your other computers now
<ubuntu> how can i put the partitions on desktop to mount /umount them easy?
<luke_> After I click "start or install ubuntu" the slider goes back and forth a few times then I get a black screen.. what's happening?
<bvali> can anybody help me with postfix, amavis, spamassassin on Ubuntu 6.06? My problem is "postfix/qmgr: warning: connect to transport spamassassin: No such file or directory"
<sacater> Fiish: right, so on windows would i do 'ftp #IP address/#computername'
<sacater> Fiish: do i need to set up some kind of daemon
<luke_> Anyone care to help?
<luke_> Black screen when I try to install ubuntu.. using nvidia
<Fiish> sacater, in windows go to browse ur network form network places
<bollola> hi #ubuntu, I'm trying to run cryptsetup on my new ubuntu installation (6.10), but I get "Incompatible libdevmapper". After some googling it seems like the cryptsetup package I'm using is out-dated. Does anyone know if there's a new one available that has solved this problem, if this indeed is the problem?
<Ernz> Hello - I am running Ubuntu on an older machine. Whenever I restart the machine I get to the graphical boot part, with the Ubuntu logo, and an orange progress bar. For some reason it sits right at the start of the Bar for a good 5 mins and then loads fine after that. Can anyone suggest what might be causing the initial lag, where it seems to do nothing at all?
<billy_idle> luke_: have you tried installation via Alternate-CD? Had the same problem and installed nvidia using the terminal.
<ubuntu> how can i access my sata hdd in live mode in a grafical mode?
<luke_> billy_idle: I'm a noob to linux :P But I've also tried with installing suse and get the same problem.
<StoneNote> ubotu, !cryptsetup
<ubotu> cryptsetup: configures encrypted block devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 704 kB
<payan65> hola
<Demeskus> I'm finding it a real problem to install the correct nVidia drivers for my nVidia N7600GS.
<Fiish> Demeskus, go to http://albertomilone.com/ and try the envy script
<Demeskus> Will do
<ubuntu_> hello
<bollola> ubotu: that's the version I have
<Demeskus> You wouldn't happen to know how to change keyboard configuration so I could use scands?
<Fiish> Demeskus, scands?
<gemeindebau> capicu: hi, i am back with no luck; i checked again to be sure; in the xorg.conf the max resolution is set to 1600x1200 per monitor; in the xorg.0.log file i see  no errors, but i see a successful probing for the 1920x1080 resolution which is then assumed as the correct resolution; i wonder where i can disable that resolution, it is not in the xorg.conf file anywhere
<ubuntu_> how can i access my sata hdd  in live mode using a grafical interface?
<Demeskus> Scandic letters. Like the o's and a's with the two dots above them etc.
<Demeskus> I'm from Finland y'see. Would be really useful :P
<HouseJackBuilt> Hi - I am having trouble with an Ubuntu installation on an older machine. Whenever the PC boots, it gets quickly to the point with the Ubuntu logo, and the orange progress bar, but sits right at the start of the bar for a good 5 mins, and then loads fine after that. Can someone please suggest what might be causing this lag?
<billy_idle> luke_: perhaps this may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351042&highlight=nvidia-glx my english isn't the very best so i'm afraid that i can't help you very good ;)
<Fiish> Demeskus, Did u try System > Preferences > Keyboard?
<Demeskus> Ah
<Demeskus> Apparently not :D
<luke_> billy_idle: Thanks very much, but.. I have no idea how to do any of that. :(
<Demonswarm> can i install ubuntu from floppies?
<ubuntu_> please how can i access my hdd in live mode?
<Fiish> ubuntu, mount it with hdparm, check man hdparm
<billy_idle> mmh - let me see. Are you using a newer nvidiacard?
<firestorm> hi!
<HouseJackBuilt> Anyone, please?
<lukaszRochSky> witam
<alextj> Can anyone help me with command line a little? :D I am having a hard time to figure out how to pass more than one file to lame encoder in command line. Any idea? :)
<ubuntu_> thanks Fiish
<bvali> can anybody help me with postfix, amavis, spamassassin on Ubuntu 6.06? My problem is "postfix/qmgr: warning: connect to transport spamassassin: No such file or directory"
<lukaszRochSky> czy jest ktos z Polski?
<genii> alextj Can you show what command you are currently using?
<StoneNote> bollola, http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/ Clemens Fruhwirth is maintaining an enhanced version of cryptsetup with the LUKS extension that allows you to have an on-disk block of metadata which is superior to the current mechanism and was my long term plan anyway but I didn't find the time to implement that yet <-- so go here http://luks.endorphin.org/dm-crypt
<Zewey> HouseJackBuilt: maybe your Ubuntu was trying to access the internet for syncing time?
<capicu> gemeindebau: not sure man
<gemeindebau> HouseJackBuilt: i used to have a similar problem; what i did was to remove the quiet option from the boot menu (please, i don't know where that exactly is, i am sorry) and then at least you can see where it is hanging
<alextj> genii: lame -V2 --vbr-new input.wav output.wav
<alextj> i mean, output.mp3
<alextj> :)
<lukaszRochSky> czy jest prawda ktos z Polski?
<capicu> gemeindebau: what video card did you have again? ati or nvidia?
<gemeindebau> capicu: an ati x1800
<HouseJackBuilt> Thanks both. Zewey: How to disable time syncing?
<redguy> !pl > lukaszRochSky
<ikonia> !pl >lukaszRochSky
<jrib> alextj: you just want to do that same command with several files?
<ikonia> I'm too slow
<redguy> ^_^
<capicu> go to applications>accesories>ati control from your gnome panel
<alextj> jrib - yes
<alextj> like all files in folder
<Zewey> HouseJackBuilt: are you using Edgy?
<lukaszRochSky> witajcie jak tu zminic pokoj w tym ircu?
<lukaszRochSky> jestem poczatkujacym
<jrib> alextj: use a for loop:  for file in *; do echo $file; done
<HouseJackBuilt> Zewey: Yep
<jrib> alextj: if you use bash, and the files have spaces, you should use "$file" instead of $file
<redguy> lukaszRochSky: /j #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> !pl  lukaszRochSky
<capicu> brb
<ikonia> !pl | lukaszRochSky
<ubotu> lukaszRochSky: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Zewey> HouseJackBuilt: hmm, maybe not the time-syncing thing then... i think i only experienced that on Dapper
<alextj> jrib, uh, 'echo "$file"; done' ... ?
<jrib> alextj: right
<capicu> i'll be back in a few minutes hope you get your resolution resolved
<capicu> i gotta switch to xgl
<gemeindebau> capicu: thanks! i'll be waiting
<alextj> where do I put the actual lame command?
<ikonia> man lame
<Zewey> HouseJackBuild: try gemeindebau's suggestion first to check if it chokes on anything odd
<alextj> lame -V2 --vbr-new input.wav output.mp3
<HouseJackBuilt> Zewey: Will do thanks.
<btaylor> alextj: like this... lame "$file" output.mp3
<alextj> how do I combine the one that you gave me and mine
<jrib> alextj: instead of the command  echo $file, you use lame $file with proper syntax...
<genii> jrib Yes, that is a workable solution.
<alextj> alright, thanks
<alextj> ill try
<firestorm> can anyone help me with this error message?
<jrib> alextj: create a practice directory for you to practice
<Nexium[absent] > ya du monde -_-'
<jamison_> hello everyone
<firestorm> exo:mount cannot mount by HAL device UDI, because HAL support was disabled for this build
<ikonia> firestorm: hal is disabled so gnome can't interact with it to mount you're device
<rtpca65> hello
<ikonia> firestorm: what version of ubuntu are you running
<firestorm> 6.10
<ikonia> firestorm: desktop or server
<firestorm> desktop
<ikonia> firestorm: thats very strange that hal would be disabled
<firestorm> i use xfce desktop
<ikonia> ahhhhh
<cnc-lala> I cannot seem to get DRI working on my friend's Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 running a GeForce 4 MX440 despite installing the nvidia prop. drivers from the repositories. glxinfo says no dri even if i manually edit the file... :(
<ikonia> xfce isn't hal/dbus aware
<cnc-lala> any1 had this?
<firestorm> and few days ago i updtaed to xfce 4.4.0 and devices mount crash!
<jamison_> have you tried the driver from nividia site?
<rtpca65> can anyone help me with this,Uncompressing Linux... UK, booting the kernal.  I got that for 2 hours with the liveCD
<ikonia> cnc-lala: try nvidia legacy drivers
<ikonia> firestorm: did you update xfce from the ubuntu repo's ?
<ikonia> jamison_: thats not recommneded, more so on an old card
<jamison_> what is the best IRC client for lunux?
<firestorm> i downloaded it from the website and i used the graphic installer
<ikonia> jamison_: thats just personal taste try them see what you think
<cnc-lala> cnc-lala: do they work with the GeForce series? cuz the description says differently
<cnc-lala> so nvidia.com is the way to go...
<ikonia> firestorm: there you go then, this is nothing to do with ubuntu - the 3rd part packages don't work
<ikonia> cnc-lala: no
<gemeindebau> jamison_: personally i love the ff plugin chatzilla
<cnc-lala> no to nvidia.com?
<ikonia> cnc-lala: no
<btaylor> jamison_: three popular clients are xchat, bitchx, and irssi... there are plenty more
<Fiish> cnc-lala, why would you want DRI enabled?
<ikonia> Fiish: why would he not
<cnc-lala> Fiish: My friend wants Compiz
<ikonia> cnc-lala: well for starters your card is old and may not be up to it - but use the nvidia legacy drivers as its an older card
<firestorm> ikonia: i can fix this HAL problems
<Fiish> cnc-lala, DRI is not an option with the new nvidia drivers
<firestorm> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> firestorm: no
<jamison_> has anyone had problems configuring kiba-dock?
<ikonia> jamison_: on
<ikonia> no
<cnc-lala> ikonia: We ran this Kooroka demo or whatever which shows the Compiz effects and it did so fine w/o crashing
<cnc-lala> on his PC
<cnc-lala> so it's not that
<cnc-lala> and why is DRI not an option anymore?
<ikonia> cnc-lala: are you deaf ?
<sacater> Fiish: erm thats not working, and when i do 'ftp #IP address' it says 'ftp: Unknown Error Number' are you SURE i dont have to enable any kind of weird daemon?
<cnc-lala> what is used instead to enable rendering?
<ikonia> cnc-lala: I've told you 3 times try the nvidia legacy drivers from the ubuntu repo's as this is a GF4 which is classed as an old card
<firestorm> ikonia: and why i can mount devices with last XFCE's unnastable version?
<Fiish> cnc-lala, in fact if u have the dri module loading in xorg.con, u should comment it out
<ikonia> firestorm: speak to the packagers
<firestorm> ikonia: ok
<cnc-lala> Fiish: I did that
<battlesquid> rkhunter says about SSH "Watch out Root login possible. Possible risk!" i have not set the root password on my ubuntu 6.10 desktop, because i always use sudo. so i assume the root password is scrambled into oblivion?
<cnc-lala> ikonia: sorry, don't slap me :) i'll try that
<ikonia> battlesquid: it doesn't exist
<Fiish> sacater, to use ftp u need to enable ftp server in ur linux box, for windows shares just browse you network places.
<rambo3> battlesquid, it is unexisting char for password
<firestorm> ikonia: then, do you think the problem is new XFCE version??
<battlesquid> ikonia, meaning there's no root user?
<cnc-lala> it's just that the description said it's more for tnt and riva cards
<sacater> Fiish: how do i enable FTP server? what command?
<cnc-lala> thank you guys a lot!
<Fiish> sacater, u dont need to ftp in ur home network if u have samba running
<battlesquid> rambo3, explain please
<redguy> battlesquid: meaning that root's password is not set
<sacater> Fiish: na, i want to use ftp
<sacater> Fiish: whats the command to enable the ftp server?
<ikonia> firestorm: I'll explain it one more time. 1.) you got the packages from a 3rd party - not ubuntu so this is nothing to do with ubuntu 2.) speak to the package maintainers - this is there issue 3.) the packages where built without hal and dbus support
<c0nv1ct> sacater: then you will need to install a ftp server
<sacater> c0nv1ct: right
<sacater> c0nv1ct: instrcutions?
<ikonia> sacater: use synaptic
<ForgeAus> hey all does anyone know how to run the Kubuntu upgrade tool?
<c0nv1ct> sacater: open your package manager, type 'ftp server' and click search
<firestorm> ikonia: thanx for your time
<c0nv1ct> ForgeAus: just open Adept Manager and click 'full upgrade'
<Fiish> sacater, u need to configure an ftp server, but
<redguy> battlesquid: the hash of the root's password is invalid - there is no such character
<redguy> battlesquid: oops, the "- there is no such character" is wrong
<Fiish> sacater, if u do then ur /home/dad folder will be accesible from everywhere in the internet, not just your home network
<battlesquid> redguy, allright, so it's impossible to login as root locally or via ssh
<redguy> battlesquid: no character sequence would generate such hash
<redguy> battlesquid: true, but disabling root logins via ssh is a Good Thing IMHO
<abadi2005> I can't sync my O2 XDII with IRDA, what should I do
<genii> redguy I tend to agree
<idefix> how far is this Personal Security Manager developed? is it al ready and done?
<redguy> battlesquid: suppose you set the root password one day and forget to disable root logins via ssh
<battlesquid> redguy, just did it for the sake of good habits
<Fiish> sacater,  for home networking samba is easier, more secure, and faster than setting up an ftp server
<ForgeAus> um c0nvict it told me to close adept and run the kubuntu upgrade tool
<battlesquid> redguy, i will never set the root password but i see your point
<ForgeAus> but I can't find it in the kmenu anywhere and don't know where the upgrade tool is
<abadi2005> How to sync O2 XDAII using infra red?
<ubuntu_> im on ubuntu ultimate live mode and cant access my sata drive partitions can someone help me?
<Lcarsdata> bobsumone> then id be more than happy to smoke again
<Lcarsdata> <Lcarsdata> I have a windows laptop with a network port and a linux desktop also with a network port. Is it possible to set up a proxy on Windows PC sot the Linux one can use the interent
<Lcarsdata> sorryu
<yeti> hi :) i have a problem with make-kpkg. it says to me it can't finish because i use nvidia and rivafb is activated. but rivafb is not activated in my kernel config, and it was not activated when i compiled the kernel either. does anyone know this problem?
<b0nd> i would like to install kylix in ubuntu dapper. does it have a specific install name. I get package not found repeatedly.
<Askar> Hi! Does anyone know if GIMP has an IRC-channel?
<battlesquid> redguy, as ubuntu suggests using sudo shouldn't the ubuntu package for sshd be configured to Remote root login disabled ?
<sacater> Fiish: well ill do it on the internet if i have to
<yeti> Askar: #gimp
<sacater> Fiish: but id much rather use ftp
<rambo3> doesn't gnome -dev have its own irc network.
<redguy> battlesquid: I am suprised that it isn't ...
<battlesquid> redguy, i don't know if this is the place to suggest it but the package maintainers should do something
<erUSUL> rambo3: gimpnet iirc
<markus_nagler> @sacater: if you're savy enough to set up an ftp-server and secure it properly, you don't need help installing one. If you're not that savy, do what is suggested to you.
<Fiish> sacater, try the sudo apt-get install proftpd server
<redguy> battlesquid: launchpad.net would be the right place I suppose
<erUSUL> battlesquid: issue a bug repport in launchpad
<battlesquid> will do
<abadi2005> How to sync O2 XDAII using infra red?
<sacater> Fiish: what about vsftpd, its recommended in instructions
<jamison_> when you do an apt-get where are the files stored
<yeti> jamison_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> jamison_: the deb package? or the app files after instalation?
<Fiish> sacater, i used proftpd in the past and it works fine, but for any ftp server u need to be very carefull to secure it properly as markus_nagler said
<Askar> hm Is there a way to make a kind of gray background in gimp that you work on like in photoshop? =-O
<sacater> Fiish: okies
<Scalar> askar do u mean in any windowed state
<adrian_> Hello!
<Scalar> or when the current image is full frame
<Scalar> ?
<Fiish> sacater, ftp server setup is not an easy thing to do properly both in linux or windows and needs to be done carefully
<PirateHead> hello adrain_
<Scalar> Askar photoshop has several states for windows, and it even varies between mac, pc & unix versions
<Askar> Scalar: I mean..hmm..all the windows I open in gimp..I want them on a gray background that covers the screen
<jamison_> The deb package
<ekimus> hmm what do I do if update-initramfs says: "udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.19" all I have is a xen 2.6.16 kernel
<Scalar> Askar, that's a UI level issue
<PirateHead> Askar: you might want to look up the "dewierdifier" plugin. I think that's what it's called.
<Demeskus> I'm confused. I have the Live boot CD. How can I install Ubuntu permanently on my computer?
<Scalar> the windowing system you use doesn't do modal applications
<Scalar> but
<adrian_> I want to make a shortcut to on of my harddrives and put it on my top panel on the desktop. How do I do that?
<Askar> PirateHead: willdo thanks
<Scalar> there is a port of gimp
<Scalar> that is setup to imitate photoshop as close as possible
<jamison_> <erUSUL> what about both
<Askar> scalar: what is it called?
<PirateHead> Demeskus: there ought to be an icon on your desktop when you boot up that is named "Install". Double-clicking that icon will initiate a permanent install process.
<erUSUL> ekimus: are you on feisty?
<Demeskus> Ah. Thanks. :)
<the-cnc> PirateHead: isn't the dewierdifier only available for the Windows version of GimpShop
<the-cnc> ?
<PirateHead> the-cnc: I have only heard about it, I have never used it. =D
<Scalar> gimp shop: http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<PirateHead> the-cnc: It sounds like what he wants, though.
<erUSUL> jamison_: if you want to know the paths for the files of a package just do 'dpkg -L packagename'
<the-cnc> PirateHead: dewierdifying is only available for the windows version, sadly :( I also miss it on Linux
<jamison_> <erUSUL>will that lead to the .deb or the app file?
<rabe> hi
<Peyvand> Dows anybody know how i can open a RAR file in Linus?
<Kooka> re
<the-cnc> try Krita, it's pretty good by now! and it's all in 1 window
<Lamego> Peyvand, go to the package manager and search for "rar"
<Kooka> with mc?
<adrian_> Anyone know how to make a shortcut of one harddisc to a panel on the desktop?
<jrib> !rar | Peyvand
<ubotu> Peyvand: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<howkey> Peyvand, unrar . no source available
<ekimus> erUSUL: nope but this box is quite heavily used for testing so there is a good chance that feisty packages are already installed...will try in ubuntu+1 anyway
<PirateHead> the-cnc: I don't like Photoshop or The GIMP. They are both slow to load and difficult to use. I wish there were a more agile image editor for Linux!
<Peyvand> Does anybody how i can open a RAR file in Linux?
<erUSUL> jamison_: it will dsiplay the app instaled files...
<Kooka> Peyvand, with mc
<jrib> adrian_: just create a launcher that opens the directory where you mounted the partition
<Peyvand> Mc?
<PirateHead> !info unrar-free | Peyvand
<idefix> who of you uses PSM?
<ubotu> peyvand: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jrib> Peyvand: see what ubotu just said
<erUSUL> jamison_: deb files are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and you can clean them with 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<rabe> gparted show an ! at my window partion and sais invalid argument
<Kooka> or u unrar the archive
<adrian_> jrib: how do I do that?
<jrib> adrian_: right click on the panel > add to panel > create launcher
<rabe> is that normal cause it is ntfs or
<PirateHead> !7-zip | Peyvand
<Peyvand> okok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7-zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PirateHead> Doesn't know about 7-zip?
<Peyvand> Shoul i download Unrar?
<PirateHead> pfft
<jrib> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Peyvand> 7-Zip?
<jamison_> erUSUL_ cool thanks
<jrib> !7-zip is <alias> 7z
<PirateHead> Peyvand: 7-zip can unrar files, as well as do many archiving functions.
<Peyvand> What shoul i write in Terminal?
<Peyvand> to download it?
<StoneNote> !p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<jrib> Peyvand: read the link ubotu gave you, it explains exactly what you need to do
<eNeSKa> #ubuntu-pl
<adrian_> jrib: under which categori is this this launcer you speak of?
<Peyvand> I dont see any links
<jrib> adrian_: it should be a button at the top
<jrib> !rar | Peyvand
<ubotu> Peyvand: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Peyvand> But i cant open a RAR file
<PirateHead> Peyvand: type this
<PirateHead> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<PirateHead> that will install the 7-zip archiver
<Peyvand> that s wrong
<jrib> Peyvand: did you do what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression said?
<PirateHead> What is wrong?
<Peyvand> yes
<jrib> Peyvand: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy unrar'
<Peyvand> Nothing happpens when i write sudo apt-get install p7zip
<adrian_> jrib: i think i did that but then only my disc, like cd/dvd appears and is able to be mounted mounted?
<PirateHead> Peyvand: are you using ubuntu? =P
<PirateHead> Peyvand: what happens when you type
<jrib> adrian_: huh?
<PirateHead> apt-get --help
<Peyvand> No
<Peyvand> I use Parsix
<PirateHead> Peyvand, perhaps this is not the right channel to look for help in?
<Peyvand> How can i get help then?
<PirateHead> Peyvand: Many users here, including myself, are not very familiar with parsix and have limited ability to help you.
<adrian_> jrib: I choose something called disc mounter
<Peyvand> okok :(
<abadi2005> how to configure infra red?
<PirateHead> !parsix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parsix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peyvand> ok thanks anyway
<jrib> adrian_: so you want to know how to mount your other partition?
<Askar> PirateHead: http://www.plasticbugs.com/blogimg/gimpshop_2.2.11-1_i386.deb :D
<kira> hi leute
<march> Peyvand: you also may try: rar  / unrar / unrar-free
<PirateHead> Askar: working well for you?
<kira> verwendet jemand von euch KDE? Wenn ja. Wie stelle ich es ab, das er mir nach 15min. den monitor nicht auf standby stellt
<PirateHead> !de | kira
<ubotu> kira: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adrian_> jrib, yeah how to mount my harddrives directly from the panel without having to go to the filesystem dir
<kira> ok
<march> kira: dort mte es systemeinstellungen geben - mom schaue nach
<Fiish> why would someone using Parsix ask for help in an ubuntu channel instead of Parsix channel?
<jrib> adrian_: there is no way to do that that I know of.  Just set them up once in /etc/fstab and then never worry about them again.  What filesystem is this?
<PirateHead> Fiish: looks to me like the parsix channel is deserted.
<march> kira: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SystemSettings eventuell hilft dir das weiter
<abadi2005> how to configure infrared?
<adrian_> jrib: ntfs is the filesystem on this hdd
<jrib> !ntfs | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kaktus> Hi! I'm a widnowsuser that is curious about installing linux, because I'm tired of all the problems in Windows
<gays> I need to chmod a directory for AWStats, how do i do it? =P
<kaktus> Could someone help me on the way?
<PirateHead> kaktus: you came to the right place. :-)
<Huffalump> My audio has been working fine for months, until something changed about 2 days ago.  When Ubuntu boots, I can hear the little drum beat just fine.  After I login with my account, there is no sound at all.  As a test, I created a new user and switched to that account, where the audio works just fine!  I need help figuring out what's wrong with audio in my main account.
<PirateHead> kaktus: Whenever you have specific questions or run into problems, you can ask here.
<kaktus> Will you help me choosing the right distro please?
<PirateHead> kaktus: Ubuntu is a good place to start. (www.ubuntu.com)
<jrib> kaktus: we are probably a bit biased, but ubuntu is a very nice distro :)
<nitro4ce> hi. i installed the nvidia drivers. When i start xorg 7.1, my computer freezes at a black screen. the first time i started X with the nvidia drivers, my computer freezed at the nvidia logo, but now even that logo doesnt appear.
<Huffalump> kaktus - If you're a  new refuge from Windows, you probably cannot do  better than Ubuntu
<adrian_> jrib: what do you mean by !ntfs ?
<Fiish> Has anyone found a workaround to access vista shares with samba? Samba wont support Vista shares untill the next release apparently ;/
<Huffalump> kaktus - 99.9% of the time, it "just works" and if you hit a snag, the community is great
<jrib> adrian_: it instructs ubotu to tell you about mounting ntfs partitions
<kaktus> So I've heard :)
<nitro4ce> Huffalump: passwd -a username audio
<adrian_> uboto: okey, i'll try that one out, thanks
<AsusM2N-MX> how do i update the mbr?
<Scalar> i am installing ubuntu 6.10 server off of an iso download that verifies fine on cd. When I boot (after install) it immediately crashes the kernetl & restarts. Instantly. I have tried noapic pci=noacpi acpi=off and still get the same result. Any further ideas?
<PirateHead> kaktus: Other popular choices are Fedora/CentOS (free Red Hat-like distros) and Linspire linux (not free, but very very friendly to former Windows users)
<Scalar> also, unbuntu desktop installed & worked fine on the same pc
<adrian_> jrib: don't get me wrong, I have found the hdd in the system and it working great and all
<kaktus> So....I've been reading a bit about something called PClinuxOS. Saw a video, downloaded a liveCD, and got impressed of the simplicity...!
<Huffalump> nitro4ce, I got what looks like a man page or something?  It's explaining to me how to use the command.  I entered  " passwd -a {myusername} audio "
<jrib> adrian_: so you can view the files?  Where is it mounted?
<kaktus> On the other hand, I managed to make the distro hang ;P
<PirateHead> kaktus: I have never been particularly impressed by PClinuxOS, but you may certianly try it to see how it works for you.
<march> nitro4ce: edit xorg.conf -- inSection "Device" ->  Option     "NoLogo"           "on"
<Scalar> someone mind offering a hand?
<adrian_> jrib: in my filesystem dir
<jrib> adrian_: pastebin the output of this command:  mount
<kaktus> I am dependent of NTFS access for my files on an external disk
<Huffalump> kaktus - NTFS is a problem
<kaktus> everything worked fine yesterday on the live CD, but Is it possible to write to disks with NTFS file system?
<PirateHead> kaktus: there is a project providing write access to NTFS partitions. However, you can also reformat your external disk to ext-3 unless it needs to be interoperable with Windows XP.
<kaktus> But the external disk is backup which I need to access!
<Scalar> could someone lend a hand?
<Huffalump> kaktus - You're going to have some difficulties, if you cannot convert that external drive to Win32
<jamison_> Can someone tell me the command to remove an installtion
<nitro4ce> Huffalump: hmm run this: gpasswd -a username audio
<Huffalump> er FAT32
<jrib> jamison_: of ubuntu?
<VII> help. I installed wine, and since then my mouse rarly does anything. I can see the pointer, but nothing happens when I click
<joh> Anyone gotten 3D acceleration to work on ATI Radeon 9600 M10 with the R300 driver?
<VII> I can move it aswell
<jamison_> I want to remove kiba dock
<adrian_> jrib: i don't understand what you mean, should I use the terminal and write in !ntfs | then mount and then the adress to the dir?
<jrib> jamison_: how did you install it?
<kaktus> I know that mac has software called "parallell" which enables the user to run two operating system at once, eg. OSX and WinXP
<Huffalump> nitro4ce, should I run that as sudo?  otherwise, permission denied.
<jamison_> apt-get install
<jrib> adrian_: no, just 'mount'.  The !ntfs stuff is a command that the bot called "ubotu" recognizes on irc
<kaktus> is this possible in UBuntu=
<kaktus> ?
<nitro4ce> Huffalump: indeed
<VII> so I tried to uninstall wine, but then I got some error message about not being able to caprture my mouse and some evil application.
<nitro4ce> Huffalump: as root
<Fiish> kaktus, make it FAT and it would be fine for vista and linux, MS unfortunately refuses to release specifications for the NTFS so the community had to reverse-engineer it
<jrib> jamison_: apt-get remove PACKAGE_NAME
<jrib> !apt | jamison_
<ubotu> jamison_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PirateHead> kaktus: you can restore your backup onto a hard drive and then reformat the drive and restore the files to it, if you like
<AsusM2N-MX> i am about to install a new distro on another partition, will i be able to boot frm this new partition without affecting other distros on other partitions?
<abadi2005> help me on infra re please
<jamison_> Thanks again
<kaktus> Problem: The external disk is bigger than the disk on the computer :)
<PirateHead> AsusM2N-MX: yes, unless you mount those other partitions.
<Huffalump> nitro4ce, it added myusernname to the group
<wizo> hey, i installed ubuntu 6.06 server edition, and i did a sudo apt-get intall xserver-xorg xfonts-base fluxbox xterm, now when i type startx into console, it doesnt load, what am i missing?
<malik_> any1 from turkey?
<Huffalump> nitro4ce, it added myusernname to the group audio
<adrian_> jrib: and I mount through the launcer then, correct?
<jrib> adrian_: this command is for me to just understand what is going on, I'm a bit confused
<kaktus> I have more files on the ext. HDD than free space on the local HDD
<Huffalump> kaktus - NTFS is going to be a limitation for you.
<PirateHead> kaktus: I see. Huffalump is correct -- NTFS will be a limitation.
<AsusM2N-MX> PirateHead: what do u mean by unless ?
<Fiish> kaktus, u can convert to FAT from within Windows without losing data i think, i am not sure whether GPart can do that also
<kbrooks> ntfs-3g - read!
<kbrooks> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kaktus> is it possible to run windows in linux?
<kbrooks> warning: read the warning!
<PirateHead> kaktus: yes, in a few ways.
<adrian_> jrib: that's makes two of us
<js_> kaktus: yes, using vmware
<march> kaktus: use vmware
<kaktus> so that I can access the files on the external...
<jrib> adrian_: the output from that command will clear things up for me
<nitro4ce> Huffalump: great. now you have permission to use the audio with that user.
<Huffalump> kaktus - I have run Windows as a virtual machine inside of Linux, using vmware
<PirateHead> kaktus: You can use vmware, QEMU, or others. You can also run Windows programs in compatability mode using Wine.
<Huffalump> nitro4ce, I have no sound =] 
<nitro4ce> Huffalump: reboot
<Huffalump> aha
<adrian_> jrib: I don't know where to paste in !ntfs even?
<VII> Anyone know whats wrong with my mouse? Nothing happens when I click.
<kaktus> Because I will be "locked" to comps. running linux if I want to transfer files to eg. windows comps!
<jrib> adrian_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Huffalump> thanks, nitro4ce
<Huffalump> back soon.
<PirateHead> AsusM2N-MX: your new OS, by default, won't touch file systems that it hasn't mounted. If you put it on a new partition and load only that partition, your other should not be disturbed.
<yeti> wizo: try installing "xorg" instead of just xorg-xserver
<kaktus> I've heard that there is a spacelimitation on FAT32 partitions..
<kaktus> 32 GB=
<kaktus> ?
<abadi2005> infra red please
<PirateHead> kaktus: I don't think that is true.
<kaktus> my external HDD is 320GB :P
<wizo> yeti, oh ok, so i have to apt-get that too?
<VII> uhm, my mouse ******. now everytime I click gaims buddy list pops up
<kaktus> Can I change filesystem without harming the files?
<PirateHead> kaktus: not for sure. How full is the drive?
<wizo> yeti, xorg comes up with alot of hits on apt-cache search
<h1st0> kaktus: only in windows like converting fat32 to NTFS etc...
<kaktus> let's see....
<Fiish> kaktus, the limitation exeists for FAT16, FAT32 works fine on large disks, it is not a journaling FS like ext3 and NTFS but its well tried and reliable
<ghost> is it possible that some (7 years) old hard ware does not work with a 40 GB HD?
<AsusM2N-MX> PirateHead: will i still be able to boot the other partitions? im afraid update-grub wipes out the boot info for other partitions
<howkey> kaktus, fat32 is limited to 8TB, ca. 8000GB
<kaktus> ;)
<yeti> wizo: yeah, apt-get install xorg
<federico90> hi
<howkey> kaktus, see http://faq.arstechnica.com/link.php?i=1820
<h1st0> ghost: yes.
<koala_man> I have a laptop with a compaq w200 wlan card (which requires compiling your own drivers apparently), but no disk. how would I go about booting it from a livecd and letting it access the wlan?
<h1st0> ghost: If thats the case a bios update can fix that.
<PirateHead> AsusM2N-MX: I do not know how update-grub works. If you're in doubt, make sure to back up your /boot/grub directory.
<kaktus> Fiish: what is a journaling FS ?
<wizo> yeti, it says cant find package org
<ghost> h1st0: is there nothing i can do except putting in a smaller HD?
<wizo> xorg*
<howkey> kaktus, a geeky thing which is nice to have on its system partition, not so important for backup drives.
<h1st0> ghost: Does the drive come up in the bios properly?  Or what is it detected as?
<ghost> h1st0 bios update, ok but how can i do one wihtout a hd? is it possible trough live-cD?
<PirateHead> Fiish: a journaling filesystem keeps a record of changes to it.
<VII> can someone help me with my mouse? Ive tried rebooting, but its still acting REALLY werid
<PirateHead> Fiish: it is actually a liability for backup drives because it decreases efficiency.
<ghost> h1st0: the bios should be updated as it's 7 years old, but how? and the drive does not really come up
<Fiish> kaktus, filessystems such as ReisesFS, ext3, NTFS keep a journal of changes thus making data recovery easier
<kaktus> how is support for USB 2.0?
<PirateHead> Why was I saying "Fiish"? I meant kaktus:
<Scalar> quick grub question
<PirateHead> kaktus: support for USB 2.0 is fine
<h1st0> ghost: Did you go in to the bios and detect the drive?  Or do you have the controller on auto detect?
<Scalar> in grub, i choose 'e' to edit a line then 'return' to commit the line
<Fiish> PirateHead, I agree, for backups, I think FAT or ext2 is better
<Scalar> what do i do to commit the whole item?
<ghost> h1st0: auto-detect
<h1st0> ghost: Also if this is a new drive, double check your jumpers on it.  i.e. master / slave / cable select
<Scalar> i was using 'b' to boot the item but i'm not sure that actually commits changes?
<howkey> fiish, fat for best interoperability
<kaktus> To the person that asked about it : My disk is half full..
<rambo3> Scalar, it doesnt
<genie> salaam
<Scalar> how do i commit them rambo3?
<rambo3> Esalam allejkum
<ghost> h1st0: hmm. i tried alls combination :-)
<PirateHead> scalar: you must edit /boot/grub/menu.list in order to commit the change permanently.
<yeti> wizo: strange. are you using edgy?
<ghost> h1st0: or which one should i use?
<h1st0> ghost: well is there another drive on the cable with it?
<wizo> im using 6.06
<PirateHead> afk
<Scalar> so i can't commit it from within grub then?
<genie> hello every body, there is a arabic language pack for OpenOffice ?
<mackinac> Scalar: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yeti> wizo: oh okay. don't know what the package was called back then
<Scalar> i am unable to boot this install at all so....
<h1st0> !away | PirateHead|AFK
<ubotu> PirateHead|AFK: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<IndyGunFreak> Scalar: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ghost> h1st0: no, it's connected to the blue one on the mobo is that matters
<rambo3> Scalar, no ides , i would think changing menu.lst would be enough
<wizo> yeti, 6.06 server edition.. ah ok
<ghost> h1st0: ide, not ata
<h1st0> ghost: But that is the only drive connected to that cable?
<mirak> I want to reinstall my ubuntu edgy which is old from hoary probably, can I go for a feisty CD or should I take edgy and upgrade ?
<Scalar> IndyGunFreak, I can't sudo because I can't boot =p
<LupinZX> hi, i'm wondering if I could get some help, i've somehow messed up my sources.list file in the apt folder by putting in an extra line, does anyone know how I can get rid of it
<ghost> h1st0: yes
<h1st0> ghost: Okay well you would want to set it as Master
<IndyGunFreak> Scalar: oh ok, sorry i misunderstood.... so you're not seeing grub at all?
<yeti> wizo: check the xorg packages in your adept/synaptics and look for soomething that says "meta package" in its description
<Scalar> i see grub
<h1st0> ghost: What type of drive is it?
<howkey> kaktus, the you can convert by repartitioning. more information at http://faq.arstechnica.com/link.php?i=1820
<ghost> h1st0: i did, but still it doesn't show up :-(
<Scalar> ubuntu won't boot on a server install (LAMP install)
<yeti> wizo: maybe x-window-system, or xorg-window-system, or something like that, dunno.
<kaktus> howkey: I have very bad experience with Partition Magic.... Destroyed most of my data :(
<Scalar> ubuntu desktop installed fine but i've overwritten that now
<h1st0> ghost: Who makes the drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Scalar: you've overwritten ubuntu, or you've overwritten grub?
<btaylor> LupinZX: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wizo> xinit?
<Scalar> i first installed ubuntu desktop
<Scalar> edgy
<howkey> kaktus, you can repartition with a liveCD. I used knoppix e.g.
<Scalar> it worked fine but is overkill for what i need
<LupinZX> i'll try, hang on
<VoV> ~~~ 3audu,3aperectpupyuca u poly4u 0,10$ ~~~
<VoV> http://www.buker.ru/?ref=TEJIO
<genie> any body know if there is a package like Arabic Language Pack for OpenOffice ?
<Scalar> i want a LAMP box in the closet to bang on
<Scalar> 6.10 server won't boot at all
<Scalar> grub is fine
<howkey> kaktus, takes its time though
<h1st0> !patience > genie
<IndyGunFreak> Scalar: i have no idea.
<Scalar> when it starts the kernel it says "starting up..." and crashes immediately
<rambo3> !info ubuntu-minimal
<Scalar> instant reboot
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<h1st0> ghost: ?
<ghost> h1st0: wd caviar 40 gb
<ghost> h1st0: western digital
<Scalar> ok so minimal
<howkey> kaktus, nice GUI is qparted
<VII> Nothing happens when i click my mouse... :o anyone?
<Scalar> are there cd images for minimal?
<steven43126> anyone here had ubuntu running on a HP proliant ML350 G5
<Scalar> none of my working pc's has a floppy drive (although that one does)
<h1st0> ghost: Okay the western digital drives are goofy if memory serves me correct.  If its the only drive on teh cable take the jumper for Master / Slave / Cable Select off of the drive
<kaktus> Anyhow... I'll take backup  on CD or internal HDD of the files I have to keep, reformat the ext. HDD in windows to FAT32 so that I can read/write in linux, and then copy files back to EXT HDD.
<rambo3> Scalar there is something wron with install then not grub
<kaktus> Then install linux on internal HDD...
<kaktus> Sounds like the best solution?
<Scalar> rambo3 you are correct
<ghost> h1st0: you mean remove it completely
<Scalar> i am not saying grub is bad. I was trying adding various parameters to the boot from within grub
<IndyGunFreak> Scalar: so just reinstall?
<ghost> h1st0: describtion says "single or master", you mean that (iwhtout any jumper)?
<Scalar> (pci=noacpi noapic nolapic acpi=off)
<h1st0> ghost: Yes, also make sure in the BIOS that whatever controller its on i.e. Primary or Secondary are both set to AUTO
<Lcarsdata> I have a windows laptop with a network port and a linux desktop also with a network port. Is it possible to set up a proxy on Windows PC sot the Linux one can use the internet. I have set up ICS, now what?
<howkey> kaktus, Excellent.
<Scalar> it was recommended by someone in here earlier.
<rambo3> Scalar,it is still text boot you get ?
<h1st0> ghost: is the picture for single havfe the jumper sideways?
<Scalar> i get grub on boot
<Huffalump> nitro4ce, there is still no sound
<IndyGunFreak> Lcarsdata: the "easiest" thing to do, would be to get a router, i'm not sure on the proxy though
<kaktus> which tool can format my Ext. HDD in windows to FAT 32?
<ghost> h1st0: ? i don't quite understand
<Scalar> after grub I get 'starting up...' from the ubuntu kernel for about half a second then it reboots back to bios startup
<HaoTian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/65838 <--- This might be a silly question, but I'm at a loss.  How would I get around the bug listed there?
<koala_man> if I boot a livecd and have a bit of ram, can I install packages?
<h1st0> ghost: Just set it for Single
<koala_man> without touching the disk
<IndyGunFreak> koala_man: a few
<ghost> h1st0: you mean on the description? if , then yes
<HaoTian> It says there's a "fix released"
<h1st0> ghost: Or try with the jumper completely off.
<LupinZX> okay, i've dited sources.list, how do I save it?
<h1st0> ghost: Then go in tot he bios and make sure the controller its plugged in to is set for AUTO.  Or you can try detecting the drive in there.
<IndyGunFreak> koala_man: you may not be able to installr eally large ones, but you could probably install a few.. and no it won't effect the hard drive
<rambo3> Scalar, reinstall .
<ghost> h1st0: jumper completely off = single (at least that's waht it says)
<VoV> ~~~ 3audu,3aperectpupyuca u poly4u 0,10$ ~~~
<VoV> http://www.buker.ru/?ref=TEJIO
<h1st0> ghost: Yes
<Huffalump> kaktus  - Personally, I recomment Partition Magic... because I've never had a failure with it under Windows.
<Scalar> rambo3 i am reinstalling again for the 4th time. I do not expect any different result.
<Lcarsdata> IndyGunFreak: Unfortunatley that is not an option, my Windows laptop recives the internet via a wireless usb stick, I want it to send the internet to my desktop linux while still retaining the internet on the laptop.
<kaktus> By the way, Which package of UBUNTU should I choose? Kubuntu? Xubuntu? Edubuntu? what's best for me?
<ghost> h1st0: ok, thanks for your help so far. but you got any more things i could try ?
<h1st0> ghost: Or sideways.  sideways = off since its not jumping to vertical pins
<kaktus> what's the differenced?
<koala_man> IndyGunFreak: is 1.2gb enough for the tools needed to compile kernel modules?
<h1st0> ghost: Yes go in the bios and try to detect the drive.
<Lcarsdata> kaktus: kubuntu is kde
<rambo3> Scalar, i don't know then
<h1st0> ghost: It should atleast come up in there.
<IndyGunFreak> koala_man: i'm not sure, but i'd say its unlikely.
<Lcarsdata> kaktus: ubuntu is gnome
<Huffalump> kaktus - Edu is for students.  Xubuntu is for freaks ;)  hehe.  Ubuntu or Kubuntu are the choices you should focus on.
<Fiish> kaktus, chose ubuntu :)
<ghost> h1st0: it did not :-(
<Lcarsdata> kaktus: edu is for schools
<eilker> how to convert *wav to *mp3 ?
<Scalar> something is crashing the kernel and I'm guessing I could trap that with a parameter that removes whatever component is crashing it. But I don't know how to troubleshoot the boot. I'm guessing there should be logfiles?
<IndyGunFreak> eilker: there's a program called "Sound Recorder" that should have default installed w/ ubuntu, try it.
<ghost> h1st0: is it possible that bios update could help?
<Scalar> I could use a livecd to edit the grub startup files & see whatever logs are created on crash?
<h1st0> ghost: Well then perhaps the drive is bad.  Even if the bios was far out of date it would still recognize that a drive was there.  Just wouldn't report its size properly most likely.
<h1st0> ghost: Do you have a power cable plugged in to the drive?  And is it SATA or IDE?
<ghost> h1st0: ide
<mackinac> Scaler: editing grub files isn't any different than the manual editing you've done
<LupinZX> How do I save files edited in nano?
<howkey> kaktus, QtParted (KDE/kubuntu) or GParted (Gnome/Ubuntu) for repartitioning the drive. Don't know if they can format it, as well. You can format on the command line with 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/...'
<h1st0> ghost: Did you connect power to the drive?  Is it spinning up?  These are things to check for.
<Lcarsdata> Huffalump: what makes xubuntu for freaks?
<Fiish> LupinZX,  Ctrl-X
<ghost> h1st0: but i'll try again in some hours as i'm not in front of it (still tired what you said before), and if it should detect it, what would be the next step?
<jrib> LupinZX: ctrl-o
<ghost> h1st0: yes, it's spinning (or gets warm)
<h1st0> ghost: k
<kaktuskatta> Bah....."Software caused connection abort"
<LupinZX> Thanks alot guys :)
<ghost> h1st0: are you still there in some hours (in 2-3h)?
<h1st0> ghost: Maybe try the drive in another PC make sure its good.  Or try updating the bios.  You would have to find out who makes the motherboard.  And download the update from their site.
<IndyGunFreak> Lcarsdata: there is nothing at all wrong with Xubuntu...
<h1st0> ghost: Nah I will be sleeping but there are plenty of people on here who would be able to help you with basic hardware problems.
<ghost> h1st0: ok, thanks
<kaktuskatta> Sorry guys, for some reason I got disconnected. What is KDE?
<jamison_> Can anyone tell me of a good docker to use with beryl. I tried to use kiba dock but i could not configure it?
<shockwave1> hi
<IndyGunFreak> Lcarsdata: typically, Gnome/KDE are fairly resource heavy.  Xfce is an easy to use GUI, that is also light on resources, while still being 100% functional.... thats the main advantage of Xubuntu/Xfce.
<bumzo> hi guys ...
<Lcarsdata> ok
<bumzo> need help in having write permission to my ntfs usb HDD
<rambo3> E17 powns Xfce
<frankzhao> !Xfce | me
<ubotu> me: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<IndyGunFreak> Lcarsdata: i use it on my laptop, an old 1gh,z, 768mb RAM8(64 for video), 20gig hard drive, and it works perfect
<h1st0> kaktuskatta: A different desktop environment
<h1st0> !kubuntu > kaktuskatta
<VII> Nothing happens when i click my mouse... :o anyone?
<VoV> ~~~ 3audu,3aperectpupyuca u poly4u 0,10$ ~~~
<VoV> http://www.buker.ru/?ref=TEJIO
<PirateHead> VII: you can move, but it does not register clicks?
<h1st0> VII: Did it ever work properly?
<bumzo> somebody plese
<jamison_> can you use X17 with Beryl?
<VII> pirate yes
<h1st0> VII: you can try launching xev from terminal to see whats going on.
<VII> it started acting really weird after I installed wine
<Huffalump> Lcarsdata - I was just going to say is an atypical installation for those who have old computers, so I was being silly by teasing a bit.
<IndyGunFreak> bumzo: write permission to NTFS is still fairly experimental....
<PirateHead> !ntfs-3g | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<h1st0> VII: I don't thing wine would really mess with your mouse
<Demeskus> I tried to install "Envy" but it keeps giving me this error "Dependency is not satisfiable: module-assistant"
<Demeskus> What's with that?
<kaktuskatta> h1st0: Thanks
<h1st0> !Envy > h1st0
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: i followed what you were doing, but have you ever used it?... its every bit as functional as Gnome/KDE.. and actually, I prefer it to KDE.
<h1st0> kaktuskatta: np
<VII> it does register clicks, sometimes, to do that I have to first rightclick somewhere else
<bumzo> piratehead: i have installed ntfs-3g .. i can write on my installed hard disks but not the usb one
<shockwave1> can someone help me with azureus update. I am trying to update for a tracker plugin, but it keeps saying failed to install- opt/azureus/plugins/azplugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar(permission denied
<h1st0> VII: open a terminal and type in xev
<VII> ok
<h1st0> VII: So you can troubleshoot the mouse
<PirateHead> bumzo: sorry, I don't know what the problem could be then.
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I suppose I could always try it in the future, yes.  After testing back and forth, I much prefer Gnome over KDE...  but... in the end, I want things like Beryl and other eyecandy.
<jussi01> shockwave1, how is the update done? what kind of file?
<Fiish> I hear that only people who have been abducted and probed by aliens use xubuntu :P
<genie> hello any body know how to install openoffice.org-ar ?
<jussi01> !offtopic | Fiish
<jamison_> Looking For a good dock program anyone got any recs?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: yeah, but if you had a 700mhz PC, you;d probably prefer Xubuntu over Ubuntu/Kubuntu(at least in my experience), and almost definitely over Windows.
<bumzo> indygunfreak: i can write on my installed hard disk ... but not the usb ntfs one ... how cum
<ubotu> Fiish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> genie: just get it out of synaptic
<h1st0> genie: use synaptic
<genie> thanks
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: would it be too hard to go back into windows, format it as fat32, and put your music files back on it?
<IndyGunFreak> bumzo: i told you i don't know..
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - However, for another box?  I might try xubuntu just for "fun" and let it run for a week to see how it works differently.  My guess is that I'll go back to Gnome, but you never know until you try, eh?
<h1st0> genie: system > administration > Synaptic
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - If I had a 700mhz PC, I would end my life.
<h1st0> genie: Then search for openoffice.org-ar
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: lol..
<shockwave1> jussi01: it's automatic when I start azureus. but seems to be a . jar file if that helps
<h1st0> genie: click it to mark it for installation.
<kaktuskatta> Ok. I have made the decission: I'm installing linux ubuntu today ! :=) Which is the most stable version? I have desktop ubuntu 6.06.1 on liveCD.
<PirateHead> Huffalump: have you tried E17? It's wierd, but it's cool too.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: you'd be amazed how Xubuntu runs on an older PC.. I was.
<h1st0> kaktuskatta: there ya ggo
<ikonia> kaktuskatta: 6.06
<Huffalump> PirateHead, I have no idea what E17 is... so I'll go look it up
<IndyGunFreak> E17?
<h1st0> kaktuskatta: 6.06 is Long term support
<rambo3> Huffalump, E17
<ekimus> does the edgy server kernel have more modules active than the installer cd? i'm currently debootstrapping edgy from feisty because the edgy cd won't boot because of lacking sata drivers...
<jamison_> will x17 run with beryl?
<colorred> 6.06 more stable than 6.10?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: Enlightment E17
<ikonia> colorred: more support
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: oh ok.. tried it, hated it
<VII> XEv worked somewhat :D
<jussi01> shockwave1, it sounds like you need to g to thepath you mentioned and change the permisions so you can read and write
<ikonia> jamison_: no
<kaktuskatta> Can I upgrade to later versions of the OS later without installing the entire thing all over?
<colorred> ikonia: support for packages and stuff?
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, it's interesting that you drag me into talking about it... because I just now remember a distant family member whom I'm thinking to wean off Windows... and her computer is older-ish.  Xbuntu might be the way to go.
<PirateHead> IndyGunFreak: what did you like least about it?
<ikonia> colorred: yes, its the LTS "long term support" version - 6.10 is newer but changes more and is less stable
<ikonia> by nature
<IndyGunFreak> PirateHead: ugly, nonfunctional compared to the other 3 "main" GUI's.. for me anyways
<h1st0> kaktuskatta: absolutely
<shockwave1> jussi01: how do i do that
<h1st0> !upgrade > kaktuskatta
<VII> I got output when I moved and clicked, but I wasnt able to close it = click outside the active window. so I had to use alt+ctrl+backspace :)
<Huffalump> Enlightenment?
<ikonia> Huffalump: enligtment ment E17
<genie> package not found in Synaptic <openoffice.org-ar> any help?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: you should, i put it on a younger sisters 800mhz Pentium III, and it works great....
<h1st0> VII: alt+f4 should close active window
<ikonia> genie: search for openoffice and find it
<jamison_> I herd that E17 had animated wallpaper?
<VII> ok
<ikonia> jamison_: yes it does
<jussi01> !permissions | shockwave1
<ubotu> shockwave1: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<rambo3> IndyGunFreak,  E17 or older version of enightenment
<ikonia> !off-topic
<PirateHead> You don't wanna *know* what I've put on IndyGunFreak's younger sisters...
<h1st0> VII: Well you could try uninstalling wine though I doubt thats the problem.  Something else has probably changed or your are having hardware issues.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VII> well, I wasnt able to click anywhere outside that test box for the mouse, which is a problem right?
<IndyGunFreak> rambo3: honestly, i don't know.. i'm assuming an older version(about 5mo ago)
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> PirateHead: lol
<rambo3> IndyGunFreak, no to go into offtopic but there is a big difference
<Scalar> anyone know where i would look for logfiles to troubleshoot my boot? Booting off of a livecd atm...
* AntiLaVista is away: Away
<Huffalump> Why do the Enlightenment downloads seem to say Developer Release?  Is that just the only thing available at this time?  No official releases?
<jamison_> Does E17 have effects Like beryl cause im use to my 3d
<h1st0> VII: It won't show an output outside of the box.  But you should still be able to click and close it.
<Michaeja> hi all, I am trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, and when I try to install "sudo apt-get install build-essential pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev", it asks me to put in the edgy cd and when I do that, it just hangs.  How do I install these packages?
<ikonia> Huffalump: because its not released
<VII> hlst0, Ive tried uninstalling wine, but I get an error message about the mouse when I try
<shockwave1> jussi01: i found the file, but it is in root so is there a command i can use in like sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> rambo3: i'm sure there is, i may try it one of these days
<jamison_> I find my self in windows trying to rotate the cube lol
<PirateHead> Huffalump: E17 is developer-only, there is no stable release. E16 is older and crappier but "stable".
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm happy with Gnome
<h1st0> VII: Maybe look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log see if theere are any errors relating to mouse.
<h1st0> VII: Wine has nothing to do with your mouse.... But what error did you get?
<Huffalump> ikonia, thanks.  PirateHead, I'm not sure I want to be a test animal... did that enough under Windows.  But I'll keep this E17 bookmarked.
<jamison_> anyone know of a good configurable dock tool
<VII> hlst0, I get output (like mouse pos) outside the box, but nothing happens when I click
<VII> wait, let me get it again
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: but being a test animal is fun
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<h1st0> jamison_: There are many try the forums
<Huffalump> heh
<jussi01> shockwave1, you can use sudo nautilus to get a root nautilus window
<IndyGunFreak> Thats why i won't *upgrade* to Feisty.
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: Fiesty rocks
<kbrooks> I'd like to setup a FTP server. Is there a simple and easy way to do so?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: i laugh when people come here with Feisty probs, let people who know what their doing, figure the bugs out.
<PirateHead> What's different about Feisty?
<ikonia> kbrooks: install one
<mackinac> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<DonPhinney> does ubuntu run off a live cd?
<kaktuskatta> This is what I found on the web about formatting to FAT32: Bear in mind that Windows cannot format a FAT32 partition that is any larger than 32GB. This is the case because FAT32 is terribly inefficient on volumes that are larger than 32GB: fragmentation becomes a serious problem.
<h1st0> DonPhinney: yes
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, I'll upgrade after Fiesty has been out a couple months and I can read the screaming on the forums.
<VII> I have the test box open now, I havnt clikec in it yet, so Im able to click outside it now
<genie> thanks for help, I found it
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: i have no doubt, but i'm not a tester, so i let those who know how, do the testing and get the bugs out, when they tell me its ready, i'll use it.
<h1st0> DonPhinney: The install disc is also live cd.
<ikonia> kaktuskatta: we know this
<kbrooks> ikonia, I want it out of the box, with easily adding users etc
<ikonia> kbrooks: - install one
<Fiish> kbrooks, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#FTP_Server
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: exactly,
<Michaeja> I am trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, and when I try to install "sudo apt-get install build-essential pkg-config xserver-xorg-dev", it asks me to put in the edgy cd and when I do that, it just hangs. How do I install these packages?
<h1st0> VII: So whatever window you click in you are only able to use the mouse in that window?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - Yet, people do it all the time.  I have very large drives on FAT32 and no one gets hurt.
<kaktuskatta> Somebody told med that the upper limit for FAT32 is 8TB....
<h1st0> VII: Like its stealing control.
<h1st0> ?
<VII> now Ive clicked the texst box, and now Im getting the mouse pos even when Im outside the box
<ikonia> Michaeja: change your sources.list to point at the internet repo's or remove the cd repo from that file
<PirateHead> kbrooks: if you want to run a server, you'll have to do some configuring,.
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lmao.. "install one"
<h1st0> VII: xev only tests the mouse inside of that little window
<VII> yes hlst0
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - Is your external drive larger that 8TB? ;)
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: what did he want me to say - there are 5 in the repo's
<Michaeja> ikonia: ok, Ill give it a try, one sec
<VII> hlst0: not after I click it, then it seems to own the whole screen
<h1st0> VII: It doesn't monitor it outside of the window.
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: probably step by step...lmao
<selinuxium_> HEEEEELLLLPPPPP!!!!!   I have just spent 3 hours doing my timesheets for work, I have walkwed away and the screen saver looks like it has tried to start but failed, I don't know why. I can't get to the desktop to save my document. Any ideas?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: wrong place for that..... ;)
<kaktuskatta> No it is not, but I am worried about loosing data if I format to a wrong FS...
<h1st0> VII: I have no idea what is going on.
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<ikonia> selinuxium you're on ignore now
<h1st0> selinuxium_: You worked on something for three hours and never saved it?
<DonPhinney> how is it on recocnising HW from the live cd, and can t save config to a pendrive
<kbrooks> ikonia, what did selinuxium_ do wrong
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: thats kinda what i was thinking.
<Huffalump> kbrooks - try one.  if you don't like it, try another.  It will only take you a few minutes to test each one, right?  They're all prety good these days.
<drakq> hi
<mirak> I want to reinstall my ubuntu edgy which is old from hoary probably, can I go for a feisty CD or should I take edgy and upgrade ?
<h1st0> DonPhinney: I haven't used it that way so I have noidea
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:No it is not, but I am worried about loosing data if I format to a wrong FS...
<frankzhao> I downloaded realplayer for linux, and installed, why it is not able to run?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: if he had to explain it, you probbly wouldn't understand.. :)
<Huffalump> mirak - Fiesty is in beta, still.
<h1st0> mirak: Fiesty is not out yet.
<ikonia> kbrooks nothing, I just can't stand people who come in with "!!!!!HELLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!! flood - its a busy channel sho taking up 1.5 lines of text with !!!!!!!!!!!HEEEEELPP makes it hard to read and rubbish waste of screen space
<PirateHead> frankzhao: because realplayer sucks. :-(
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, why not?
<eXistenZ> Is it recommended to install generic kernel?
<soundray> mirak: edgy is stable, but go for feisty if you are willing to help fix the remaining bugs
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: just hang out here for a while, and you'll see what i mean..
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: ha ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> eXistenZ: thats all there is now
<h1st0> Anyh00t I think i'm off to sleep
<ikonia> good night
<PirateHead> !stopbeingadick | ikonia
<h1st0> l8tr p3opl3s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stopbeingadick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VII> hlst0, this was weird, I solved it, guess how, I pressed my third mouse button, and since then it has worked
<PirateHead> Darn, no factoid for it.
<shockwave1> jussi01: thanks that worked
<mirak> soundray h1st0 Huffalump what I want to know is if I will have a less broken system by installing an actual feisty against dist-upgrading a edgy.
<selinuxium_> h1st0: stupidly yep! Any ideas on how to save before I reboot the laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i'm just glad you can take good natured ribbing..lol
<eXistenZ> ikonia: Are you on KDE?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: ooog yes
<ikonia> eXistenZ: no, sorry
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - First of all, you don't really "convert" from NTFS to FAT32.  You actually have to move files off, clear some room, convert that room to FAT32, move files from NTFS to the FAT32, then clear out the remaining NTFS space and convert it.  If you want, rejoin the partitions.  I'll be honest and say I never found it brain dead easy... but I have done it and everything worked out...
<Huffalump> ...fine with a little elbow grease.  The problem is not linux, the problem is NTFS.
<DonPhinney> Work on a lot of computers, and need to run from live cd and pendrive (currently use puppy, and DSL) how does ubuntu compare
<frankzhao> !realplayer > frankzhao
<Huffalump> mirak - You won't know until you try, but since Edgy has been released, it tends to be the safer bet.  Right?
<soundray> mirak: I can't say I fully understand what the problem is.
<Demeskus> What was that program you can use to detect your SATA HDD's?
<frankzhao> are we able to listen to online radio from ubuntu?
<ikonia> Demeskus: none really
<Demeskus> Hmm
<ikonia> Demeskus: the os can either see them or not
<Demeskus> Well apparently it doesn't then :p
<PirateHead> mirak: dist-upgrade can cause problems. I would wait until Feisty is officially released until you try a dist-upgrade, unless you want to help find bugs in the current dist-upgrade process. =D
<sanityx> Is there a metapackage I can install on ubuntu server to install the LAMP setup. I did a clean ubuntu install, and I don't want to reinstall.
<soundray> frankzhao: yes. Some stations use proprietary encoding, in which case you may have to install extra codecs
<Demeskus> How can I make it see them? Or is that impossible even.
<shockwave1> DonPhinney: I have used puppy a little and i still prefer ubuntu. puppy is definetly quick, but i find some things a a little easier to do in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> PirateHead: even then i don't like dist-upgrade, i just backup and do a clean install.
<soundray> !restricted > frankzhao, see ubotu's private message for a link to extra information.
<ikonia> PirateHead: I read that the new upgrade method is going to be released with fesity in that your edgy desktop will inform you that festy is availble and offer to upgrade for you
<IndyGunFreak> now that would be interesting.
<frankzhao> thanks > soundray
<ikonia> yes
<PirateHead> IndyGunFreak: exactly the same here.
<Huffalump> And, it would be about time.
<selinuxium_> kbrooks: I would like to know myself.
<Huffalump> (As in, I impatiently await great solutions like that.)
<PirateHead> Ikonia: I'll try it, but I'm backing everything up first. Based on experience, I don't trust dist-upgrade.
<ikonia> it was a very positive move and its supposed to be able to differentiate between LTS and none LTS releases, eg: won't offer fesity to any 6.06 users - bit it will over 8.X to LTS (assuming that was the LTS release
<ikonia> PirateHead: its not there yet - it will happen when fesity is released
<Michaeja> hmmm, I am trying to disable the "nv" driver, but when I type "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common", it opens up a new, clean file.  How do I access the intended file?
<IndyGunFreak> PirateHead: i tried to upgrade from Win95 to 98.. and that wasn't very smooth, from then on, I vowed to always clean install OS's, and i have since then
<ikonia> PirateHead: according to what I've ready
<ikonia> read
<mirak> PirateHead: if I install a edgy now I will not dist-upgrade it until feisty is out. However since I often had problems dooing dist-upgrades I am wondering if I should not install a beta feisty directly.
<Huffalump> Okay, so!  When I boot up, I hear the drum beat.  If I login as User A, I get no sound whatsoever (although it was working 3 days ago and have since tried/checked many things).  If I login as User B, then the sound is just fine.  I need help to restore sound to User A, please.
<soundray> Demeskus: if you have trouble with edgy and SATA, and you can handle pre-release software, try feisty
<graulich> my desktop icons have disappeared and my mp3 player won't automount. xubuntu edgy. what the hell?
<selinuxium_> kbrooks: I'm interested on what i have done to ikonia?
<soundray> !feisty > Demeskus, please read ubotu's message.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: gotta be something in your sound settings under User A.
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, I agree, but haven't been able to be guided to where it is yet...
<soundray> !language | graulich
<ubotu> graulich: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PirateHead> mirak: feisty is *rough* right now. Install feisty at your own risk, really -- and if you do, the clean install is probably the best.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: opena terminal and type "alsamixer"
<IndyGunFreak> check your volumes, make sure nothing is muted, etc.
<graulich> let me rephrase
<graulich> my desktop icons have disappeared and my mp3 player won't automount. xubuntu edgy. what do I do?
<ikonia> graulich: have you updated xfce by any chance ?
<PirateHead> graulich: what does automount mean?
<PirateHead> graulich: I mean in the context of an MP3 player?
<graulich> PirateHead: that when I plug it in it mounts
<soundray> graulich: restart your file manager (either thunar or nautilus)
<Michaeja> hmmm, I am trying to disable the "nv" driver, but when I type "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common", it opens up a new, clean file.  How do I access the intended file?
<larson9999> i always to an upgrade first.  counting windows, mandriva, ubuntu, and rh, the upgrade from dapper to edgy is the first one that worked and didn't result in me doing a clean install a week or so after the upgrade :)
<graulich> ikonia: not to the best of my knowledge
<graulich> soundray: how?
<PirateHead> graulich: you mean your physical player. I thought you meant an app. =D
<ikonia> Michaeja: why would you do that
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, I have made sure nothing is muted and there is no sound
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: something isn't right then, because if its right under 1 user, in theory, it should be right under the other.
<soundray> graulich: Alt-F2 killall thunar
<Michaeja> ikonia: to disable the "nv" driver to avoid conflict with the nvidia driver
<ikonia> michaelpo: the nv driver is just an Xorg module - nothing to do with the kernel
<ikonia> oos
<larson9999> Michaeja: disable as in modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf, uninstalling it, or blacklisting it?
<ikonia> Michaeja: the nv driver is an xorg module - not a kernel
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, that's what I would have thought.  And, I cannot think/remember anything I might have done (no installed software, etc)
<soundray> Michaeja: you are taking the wrong approach. There is no kernel module to go with the nv driver.
<mirak> PirateHead: I don't necessarily want to go to feisty. My main concern is installing a clean system, because my current ubuntu install dates from hoary -> breezy -> dapper -> edgy if I am not missing one.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: try this... try adding another user, just as a dummy account, and log into it, and see if it has sound.
<Michaeja> ahh, ok, Im just following a guide
<ikonia> Michaeja: try use guides only from ubuntu sites
<StoneNote> Huffalump, "sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp | sudo chmod 666 /dev/audio | sudo chmod 666 /dev/mixer" and then restart your audio program
<soundray> Michaeja: make sure you follow the *right* guide:
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, that is what I tried last night ....and hence User B has sound.
<soundray> !nvidia > Michaeja
<graulich> soundray: that doesn't quite seem to work
<selinuxium_> StoneNote chmod of the beast!
<PirateHead> mirak: I see the problem now. I would install a clean Edgy, unless you need to keep your current data.
<Michaeja> ikonia: it was on on the forums
<ikonia> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: ok... well, try what StoneNote says then, that doesnt' make sense though
<soundray> graulich: in that case, try Alt-F2 killall nautilus
<hypn0> Michaeja: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
* ^^CatTuX^^ did a sudo apt-get update to refresh repositories, installed build essentials and header, and now there are two kernels on my systen i.e. 2.6.17.10 and .10, i cna see both on grub, and i can run both, both are the same, and uname -r gives their respective names....
<PirateHead> mirak: if you do need to keep your current data, make sure to back it up
<ikonia> hypn0: why are you saying that
<ikonia> Michaeja: ignore that link
<soundray> graulich: or is the Run Application thing not showing up?
<hypn0> ikonia: saying what, that's how to install nvidia driver?
<mirak> PirateHead: datas are on /home
<Michaeja> ikonia: yeah, I have tryed the apt approach and it doesnt work
<Huffalump> thanks StoneNote and IndyGunFreak, back shortly....
<graulich> soundray: it is, the command just doesn't do anything. tried both with thunar and nautilus, and it's thunar here anyhow.
<ikonia> hypn0: there is an official ubuntu link - not a 3rd party link
<soundray> Michaeja: you need to say what doesn't work
<hypn0> ikonia: what does it matter?
<soundray> graulich: okay, next try Alt-F2 thunar
<StoneNote> IndyGunFreak, in my experience if I've muted my sound in some obscure programs I lose sound in all of them unless I remember to unmute before I exit them.  Then when I check those /dev they are crw-rw---- instead of crw-rw-rw
<ikonia> hypn0: it matters as a lot of 3rd party are "works for me" rather than the official process
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: makes sense really...
<ikonia> if we are going to support - we need to know he's tried the tried and tested method
<graulich> soundray: the player's mounted, the desktop is sitll blank.
<Michaeja> soundray: after apt-ing the nvidia-glx and running the config program and then rebooting, nothing changed, and I still got a "no screens error"
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: its obvioussly something he done as the user of the account that won't work
<soundray> hypn0: a lot of time here is wasted because people follow unofficial guides.
<mirak> probably one thing is missing in ubuntu, it's to be able to do a clean install and still keep as much settings from old system
<sacater> Fiish: ive got my ftp server running okay :D, with annonymous login disabled, what i want to know now... is can i have ssh running as well, or can I only have one or the other
<graulich> soundray: and I'd mention I've rebooted at least once or twice since the desktop disappeared.
<ikonia> sacater: totally different, have both
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mbl-65-129-173.dsl.net.pk]  by Seveas
<StoneNote> IndyGunFreak, oh ok. I didn't look at the thread.  I just saw a sound issue and that's what I usually screw up to lose my sound
<StoneNote> my bad
<kbrooks> sacater, you can have both. you can use sftp instead of ftp
<soundray> Michaeja: which kernel version do you have? Do you have the corresponding linux-restricted-modules?
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: yeah, he had 1 user that had sound perfectly, and another user that had no sound at all.
<IndyGunFreak> thats why i suspect there was a volume prob, or something was muted, etc.
<sacater> kbrooks:
<soundray> graulich: can you open a terminal?
<larson9999> speaking of blacklisting, is there a way to blacklist programs so apt-get won't try to install them?  i'm referring to OOs specifically.  i install that manually but if i do a dist-upgrade aftwards it wants to install the older version from the repos.
<graulich> sure, soundray
<Fiish> sacater, u can have both
<ikonia> larson9999: change the policy
<StoneNote> IndyGunFreak, hmmm. I don't have a clue on that.
<Michaeja> soudray, unsure, after installing a clean version of edgy, I ran apt-get upgrade, soo everything should be up to date
<ikonia> apt-cache policy
<ikonia> something like that
<sacater> kbrooks: erm, im using vsftpd atm,
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: me either, he's muted something, or done somethign under the user that doesn';t work
<ikonia> sacater: that doesn't matter, you can have both ssh and ftp applications running
<soundray> graulich: what happens when you start thunar in there? Please use the pastebin if the messages don't make sense.
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: thats why i was so baffeled..lol
<sacater> Fiish: i would need a fixed IP to make it available to the world though?
<DonPhinney> What is the best
<ikonia> sacater: yes
<graulich> no message, soundray, it just opens thunar.
<Fiish> sacater, yes or u can use services like DynDNS
<ikonia> sacater: or a dynamic dns service - but that is out of scope for ubuntu support
<DonPhinney> what is the best book to get on all the distributions of linux
<StoneNote> IndyGunFreak, last time I wound up with a system like that was back in my new days and I misused chown -R
<ikonia> DonPhinney: there isn't one
<sacater> ikonia: Fiish okay thanks
<soundray> Michaeja: make sure you have 2.6.17-11-generic (check with uname -r)
<ikonia> DonPhinney: distro's are specific
<graulich> oh, problem solved soundray, looks like a wrong switch was on in the settings. thanks anyhow!
<DonPhinney> gota be some type of comparison
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: onlys ound prob i ever had, was whena ll my sound worked, except for my TV card, but googling pointed me towards the clue..
<ikonia> DonPhinney: no
<DonPhinney> RE
<selinuxium_> hi all, i have a fairly serious problem. I have been working in OO doing my timesheets for work. It has taken 3 hours. and now my screen saver kicked in but has hung. I cannot get to the screen to save my document. any ideas?
<ikonia> DonPhinney: they are all packaged and configured differently
<StoneNote> IndyGunFreak, agreed. google is one of my best "obscure problem reference" guides
<StoneNote> and here of course
<Fiish> sacater, ubuntu offers DynDNS through ddclient package, register for DynDNS at their site first
<ikonia> selinuxium_: does the mouse or anything respond, can you access it via say ssh
<DonPhinney> should be some way to compare
<Michaeja> soudray: I have 2.6.17-10-generic
<ikonia> DonPhinney: I'll say it again - they are all packaged and configured differently
<rambo3> ddclient is a deamon
<ikonia> DonPhinney: thats why there are books on each
<z9999> Does anyone know how to determine what codecs are installed in Ubuntu 6.06?
<rambo3> easy text based config
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: and another reason i like Ubuntu, you can turn up almost any answer with w/ Google.  You can usually bet someone on UbuntuForums or LQ.org has had the problem you're having, and its been solved.. then you can com ehere if its still a mystery
<selinuxium_> ikonia: mouse movesbut black screen, I can ssh
<soundray> selinuxium_: log in on a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and try to kill the screensaver
<ikonia> selinuxium_: ssh in and kill the screen saver
<Huffalump> Still no sound for this user.
<Lynoure> DonPhinney: If you do not like what you use now, try something else. Ask around for ideas about what to switch to. If you are happy, why change?
<DonPhinney> so the only way to decide on a distr of linux is try every one available, and read every book?
<selinuxium_> soundray: ikonia: already tried that killed screensaver but still have black screen
<soundray> selinuxium_: and don't worry too much about your timesheets -- OOo will offer to restore it
<StoneNote> IndyGunFreak, yup.  that's the same thing that brought me from SUSE to Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: you have to have something muted, or something on that user
<ikonia> DonPhinney: read the docs on the one you want to try
<Lynoure> DonPhinney: no, asking and reading helps too.
<selinuxium_> soundray, that is what i am hoping! :)
<DonPhinney> how do you know even wher eto start
<soundray> selinuxium_: kill OOo then, but gently (15, 1, 2, only then use 9)
<Michaeja> soundrayK how do I update to 2.6.17-11-generic?
<ikonia> DonPhinney: pick a distro from say distrowatch.com and read up on it
<IndyGunFreak> StoneNote: Suse isn't to bad, but i read war and peace while programs loaded... soit made me go back to Windows..lol
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, I have made sure that all the items are at maximum.
<Lynoure> DonPhinney: But just like whith shoes, you cannot really know if it fits without evaluating them on yourself
<DonPhinney> if there is not so much as a place to compare features
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: ok.. and none of htem have the red X through the horn at the bottom of the slider?
<soundray> Michaeja: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ikonia> DonPhinney: try distrowatch.com for info on popular distro s
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, not even Mic or Line In
<Michaeja> sourdray:ok, Ill try that
<IndyGunFreak> well, Line in i would unmute just to be safe, but Mic is no bigdeal
<soundray> selinuxium_: after that you can kill X or just reboot
<IndyGunFreak> but personally, i have to keep line-n unmuted, due to my TV card
<DonPhinney> been through 6 different distributions in 10 days
<ikonia> selinuxium kill gnome desktop and hope it re-spawns
<ikonia> DonPhinney: this is nothing to do with ubuntu, so best not to discuss it in an ubuntu support channel
<IndyGunFreak> DonPhinney: damn.. 6 in 10 days, you must have done some pretty thorough examinations of them..
<DonPhinney> and I haven't even scrached the serface
<Huffalump> It sounds like you haven't
<Huffalump> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: i was hopign my sarcasm came through..lol
<soundray> DonPhinney: trying distributions is not the way to go beyond the surface. Stick with ubuntu and learn it
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: and we have a winner..lol
<Michaeja> soundray: do you know what version driver is in the repos?
* Huffalump rings the bell
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: who, me?
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: you win best advice of the day..lol
<ikonia> $10 says he won't take it
<soundray> cheers
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* soundray proud
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: you're such a pessimist..lol
<Huffalump> Who's the big bad audio guru around here that can help the unhelpable?!
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: do you have an audio icon in the bottom right, the little horn?
<ikonia> Huffalump: give me a quick summary
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, bottom right?  No.
<soundray> Michaeja: nvidia is 8776 on my machine (amd64 though)
<genii> Driver issue then
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: wel, i always forget i set up my taskbar that way, but you do have the horn, right?
<Huffalump> ikonia - No sound for this user, "suddenly" ....but sound works fine when I create a test user.
<DonPhinney> will ubuntu run fast on old computers, reconize a wide variety of hardware, and do this off a live cd and save it's config to a pen drive?
<LordKeiden> are there open source drivers the broadcom 4300 series wifi cards that work?
<ikonia> Huffalump: is your user in the audio group
<Michaeja> soundray: oh, I need 9774 (or whatever) or higher to run my 8800
<ikonia> is the device owned by the audio group
<Huffalump> ikonia - Just today, we re-added it to be sure
<soundray> DonPhinney: ubuntu is primarily designed to run off a hard disk drive
<selinuxium_> ikonia: how would i do that
<Huffalump> ikonia - I'm not sure how to verify device ownership
<ikonia> ls -la
<kbrooks> DonPhinney, 1. fast? maybe.
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, I have the speaker icon... :)
<ikonia> check the owner and group
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: ok.
<ikonia> DonPhinney: try it
<godsyn> i'm currently using htop as a cli process/system monitor. Is there somthing simular for monitering bandwidth/network? (cli)
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: ikonia is probably on the righ ttrack.
<genii> DonPhinney: For an extremely small distro for older boxes, Damn Small Linux is a better choice
<soundray> Michaeja: hold on a sec
<Huffalump> ikonia, the Device Manager does not specify group or owner
<DonPhinney> Running that right  now, and puppy
<ikonia> device manager ?
<selinuxium_> ikonia: how do I restart gnome-desktop please?
<boten_> Please help me!!! I am using Xgl and Beryl on Ubuntu Dapper. When i want to run programs such  as dosbox, the windows of this program are transparent! How can I cope with this problem?
<ikonia> just ls -la the device
<Huffalump> ikonia - I am a Windows refuge.
<Huffalump> ok
<IndyGunFreak> refugee..lol
<ikonia> boten_: configure the theme to not be transparant
<godsyn> anyone?
<boten_> P.S. How can I do it?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: that command popped up a ton of crap, what exactly is it showing?
<boten_> My videocard is Radeon 9600
<LordKeiden> DonPhinney, I have used Puppy Linux for a thunb drive based install and it works well. It is geared towards older machines
<ikonia> selinuxium_: you can't as you can't access it - try to kill some gnome proceeses like gdm and hope it re-spawns
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: sorry - which one
<IndyGunFreak> ls -la
<genii> DonPhinney: Well, the i386 based kernel from the alternate install cd will install on systems with as little as 64 Mb of ram, but you still need about 2.5Gb hd space
<IndyGunFreak> seems like almost every file i have that needs sound
<Huffalump> ikonia - /dev/audio is owned by root and in the group audio
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: don't try to get a rise out of me ;)
<ikonia> Huffalump: ok - so whats your user name
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol, never
<DonPhinney> looking for something a bit more robust than DSL or PUPPY (using both now) expecialy in hardware recocnition
<Huffalump> ikonia - bozotheclown
<ikonia> Huffalump: ok so "id bozotheclown"
<rambo3> DonPhinney, Knoppix
<DonPhinney> Knoppix freezes on many of the computers i have tryied it on
<Huffalump> ikonia - many listing, including audio
<ikonia> DonPhinney: either try try it
<ikonia> or don't
<DonPhinney> this leads me here
<giuliano> hi
<ikonia> Huffalump: ok - cool so thats the basic stuff done
<soundray> Michaeja: the current ubuntu pre-release comes with 9631 -- you might fare better with that. It's still a bit buggy, though.
<btaylor> DonPhinney: gnome is slow on older hardware
<godsyn> i'm currently using htop as a cli process/system monitor. Is there somthing simular for monitering bandwidth/network? (cli)
<btaylor> DonPhinney: try Xubuntu
<genii> DonPhinney: Chances are if Knoppix freezes a system so too will any version of Ubuntu
<ikonia> Huffalump: so what app are you trying to use to play sound
<Zaggynl^Laptop> Could anyone help me with getting gnome-power-manager to work? hibernate/suspend doesn't work at all
<rambo3> DonPhinney, Elbuntu
<Huffalump> ikonia - any at all, but at this moment... VLC
<ikonia> Huffalump: ok - just for the purpose of this - could you use xmms and stick with just xmms so we have a known base app (I just know how xmms access the sound devices better)
<Huffalump> ikonia - the sound test, for example, do not work.  silence
<Michaeja> soudray: I have tried feisty and it wont even boot
<Huffalump> ikonia ok
<soundray> Zaggynl^Laptop: best place to start is tuxmobil.org. Find installation reports for your model and see whether anyone has got suspend to work before you.
<impeto> hi to all
<wizo> hey, how do i check if a package is already in the system
<Zaggynl^Laptop> soundray, okay thanks
<ikonia> wizo: look in synaptic
<wizo> erm.. what if i only have commandline?
<ikonia> dpkg -l
<soundray> Michaeja: which Herd did you try?
<wizo> ah ok
<Michaeja> soundray: herd 1 and then 5
<Wanderer> Anyone know if winamp on windows can see and play music off an mt-daap server from a linux machine running avahi?
<DonPhinney> been away from unix for about 20 years these other buntus is there a listing somewhere?
<Huffalump> ikonia (or anyone) - I just want to verify if Rhythmbox = xmms ?
<ikonia> Huffalump: don't know to be honest
<ikonia> DonPhinney: ubuntu.com
<rambo3> !elbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: no i don't *think* so.
<soundray> Michaeja: Herd 5 didn't even boot? Have you reported this?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Huffalump> ikonia - I tried xmms in the terminal, but no app launched
<IndyGunFreak> its more like a small version of WMP
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - ok
<kbrooks> What is the meaning of this  error? "IPv6 getaddrinfo 'localhost' error: Name or service not known"
<ikonia> Huffalump:  ok - lets just try to get the sound test running
<ForgeAus> back
<Michaeja> soundray: not yet, I havent had much luck in the past reporting bugs
<ikonia> kbrooks: means your not runing ipv6
<kbrooks> ikonia, i dont want to!
<wizo> ok so i installed xinit and fluxbox and did the echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc, but why do i have to do sudo startx to start fluxbox instead of just startx ?
<ikonia> kbrooks: then don't
<soundray> Michaeja: anyway -- what happens when you use plain old nv?
<ikonia> kbrooks: disable it
<Michaeja> soudray: I get an xserver error "No screens found"
<ikonia> back in 10
<impeto> I've a quest if is possible. [Edgy+AIXGL+COMPIZ+GNOME]  ... programs (I think with GTK like NeroLinux) have a strange theme either controls and fonts... Someone has an idea for change this one?
<kbrooks> ikonia, didn't i already? educate me
<damoek> I have a question about samba shares
<Huffalump> ikonia - just verified the tests still do not work
<soundray> Michaeja: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and find out why. Lines starting with (EE) tend to be particularly informative.
<skuark> hi, i need some help... i've an external hd and yesterday, i had a mistake and i rewrote partition table
<Huffalump> ikonia IndyGunFreak - xmms installed!
<soundray> skuark: oh dear
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: cool... its pretty easy to install
<damoek> does anyone know why I can stream music and video from my ubuntu box to my windows box but not the other way around?
<skuark> how can i recovery the fat?
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - embarrassingly so
<soundray> skuark: it's not the fat you want to recover, it's the partition table
<soundray> skuark: do you remember roughly what the layout was like (just yes or no)
<Huffalump> skuark - stop eating a low carb diet
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: just think, once you get the hang of everything, a bazillion programs can be installed like that "sudo apt-get install programname"
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: to remove them.. "sudo apt-get remove programname"
<Michaeja> soundray: one EE line - (EE) No devices found
<skuark> soundray i think the data is there, but the fat don't link with data (sorry for my bad english)
<soundray> skuark: do you remember roughly what the layout was like?
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - the ironic part about learning to do things the traditional way... is that when I help people around me switch to Ubuntu, they need me to understand how to do things by clicking buttons and such.  You know, those regular users who aren't friends with their computers and will not learn no matter how much we want them to.  And if I get all into line command, next thing I know......
<Huffalump> ...I dont know where to tell them to click... and they go back to Windows.
<soundray> Michaeja: that's bad news. I think you're going to have to try and fix your boot problems and run feisty. Boot options may help -- see ubotu's pm:
<skuark> the disk had an unique partition
<soundray> !bootoptions > Michaeja
<soundray> skuark: and what have you overwritten it with?
<Fiish> skuark, not an easy problem to solve, try testdisk
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: yeah, i understand, believe me
<kbrooks> how do i enable anonymous users to login with no password?
<soundray> skuark: my recommendation is gpart (not testdisk)
<kbrooks> with proftpd
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: what type of audio files are you trying to play that won't work?
<soundray> !info gpart > skuark, read ubotu's pm
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I'll try any audio you want me to.  Right now, I've been doing MPEG, AVI, MP3, OGG, VOB, a n y t h i n g
<kbrooks> how do i enable anonymous users to login with no password with proftpd? ping.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: ok.. no error messages i assume?
<soundray> !repeat > kbrooks
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - Nope, apparently the computer thinks everything is fine.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
* Huffalump . o O (did I just say the computer thinks?!)
<fer> good morning guys
<kbrooks> where might i ask this question, soundray ???
<soundray> kbrooks: if nobody knows, find out from /usr/share/doc/proftpd/
<fer> how can i scan for my wireless router?
<skuark> soundray, i did it with a utility in terminal, i don't remember the name... i'm at other pc
<fer> i need a network scanner :(
<skuark> i've probbin with testdisk, but not with gpart
<fer> anyone know?
<kbrooks> soundray, i havent installed that yet, thanks
<damoek> does anyone know why I can stream music and video from my ubuntu box to my windows box but not the other way around?
<Fiish> skuark, testdisk will search through the disk to restore the boot tables of each partition so u can reconstruct your partition table, Gparted will reconstruct as long as the boot sectors of each partition are intact
<b0ri5> I have a problem-my computer freezes after 4 min. of use
<b0ri5> nothing responds, but the mouse moves.
<b0ri5> I tried switching the RAM, but still have the smae problem.
<linux_kid> How do I make my dial-up connection phone-out (like how do I activate it?)
<mirak> does suspend to disk needs a particular swap size ? I don't find much docs about that
<damoek> the only way I can view shared video is to copy it locally? why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> b0ri5: is it just Linux, is it the live CD, or is it an installation?
<soundray> linux_kid: Alt-F2 pon
<skuark> soundray thanks, i'm going to probe with gpart, i'll come back in a few minutes
<soundray> skuark: good luck
<NexusGS> hello all
<linux_kid> soundray, what's "pon"
<kuma> hi, i want to uninstall an application using the command line, can you guys help me?
<soundray> linux_kid: a command you enter in the Run Application window
<genii> kbrooks an example /etc/proftpd can be found at http://www.proftpd.org/docs/configs/anonymous.conf
<soundray> linux_kid: try 'man pon'
<Fiish> kbrooks, edit ur  /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf and add anonymous user support for either read only or read/write
<genii> kbrooks /etc/proftpd.conf    even
<fer> anyone that can help me with wireless scanner??
<NexusGS> is there anyone who can help me with Realtek 8201 NIC and RealTek ALC883 sound card?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | fer
<ubotu> fer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> fer: try 'iwlist wlan0 scan' assuming that wlan0 is your wireless interface name
<Woozle> ikonia IndyGunFreak - Huffalump here, switched users where the audio works fine.... Anything I can check while I am in here?
<fer> i just need the name of the wireless scanner, the ones i have dont work...
<kuma> hi, i want to uninstall an application using the command line, can you guys help me?
<soundray> kuma: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename'
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: hmm, well right click the Horn, choose preferences.
<larson9999> anyone tried that metisse?
<IndyGunFreak> whats it set to?
<Fiish> kuma, sudo apt-get install <application package>
<Woozle> IndyGunFreak - same device (nVidia alsa)
<kuma> soundray, Fiish thanks
<damoek> am i silent or something?
<halfrabbit> anybody have experience making xdmcp connections fron win?
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: is it set to master underneat that?
<kbrooks> whoo!
<K3nto> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<damoek> does anyone see what I'm typing?
<NexusGS> is there anyone who can help me with Realtek 8201 NIC and RealTek ALC883 sound card?sorry for disturbing..
<kuma> Fiish i want to uninstall
<soundray> damoek: no, nobody
<damoek> haha yes!!!
<Fiish> kuma, what soundray wrote
<kbrooks> genii, i took a line from that file. thanks
<Woozle> IndyGunFreak - I didn't understand that before... but, yes, it is now that you ask!
<kuma> ok
<Woozle> I will verify Huffalump
<soundray> damoek: if you've connected with your share through nautilus, you have to use a gnome-vfs aware video player like totem.
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: ok
<genii> kbrooks Yw
<damoek> totem opens by default?
<damoek> just sits there
<garuhhh> hi! i'd like to know how to see what firewall is currently active on my ubuntu machine.. what do i do?
<NexusGS> is there anyone who can help me with Realtek 8201 NIC Lan On-Board and RealTek ALC883 sound card?sorry for disturbing..
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - yes, also Master here.  A quick check shows everything *appears* identical
<allad> hi everyone. I'm running edgy and I have a little problem. My favorite music player is amarok(under Gnome). But I can't get it to recognize my MP3 player(MTP device). Any suggestion?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: what other option is there where it says, "Select Device"..
<IndyGunFreak> or is ther eonly one option
<silensius> how can i upgrade just one packages ?
<genii> NexusGS: Which ubuntu version are you trying to get them working with?
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - #2 is Audigy  #3 is Realtek
<ericrost> how do I Private Message someone off of the Ubuntu Wiki pages? one of the pages lists that as the contact info for the person who wrote the page
<howke1> garuhhh: garuhhh: iptables -L
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - incidentally, I have tried those for fun.... no change.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: ok.
<halfrabbit> xdmcp anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> somethin is wierd.
<Huffalump> silensius - What package?
<NexusGS> genii: 6.10
<garuhhh> howke1: thanks.,, i'll try that right away.
<Fiish> silensius, in update manger untick the ones u dont want to upgrade
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - very weird.  The first time I had this problem, I rebooted and the audio came back.  The second time... it's never "come back" no matter what I've tried so far.
<silensius> rhytmbox
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: i hae no idea, doesn't make sense.
<allad> For select device I got 4 options : Ipod, Generic Audio Player, IRiver, Creative... but no MTP device
<mirak> does suspend to disk needs a particular swap size ? I don't find much docs about that
<IndyGunFreak> I guess you could remove that user, and just recreate it...
<IndyGunFreak> its gotta be a setting or something that you've changed and don't remember
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - "You are coming to a sad realizatin.... cancel or allow?"
<genii> NexusGS: I am seeing on some forums that the NIC at least needs kernel version 2.6.18 or later with sis900 module as driver. What kernel does command  uname -r    report for you?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: lol
<IndyGunFreak> i love that commercial
<NexusGS> genii:i use default installation's kernel...
<Fiish> silensius, alternatively check the one u want to upgrade in synaptic under upgradeable in status tab
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: i'm just saying, it might be the way to do this w/o creating a huge headache, if ikonia can't figure it out.
<silensius> thanks
<genii> NexusGS: Then likely it is 2.6.10
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I've tried to remember.  But I generally login to Ubuntu after working hours... for the actions of surfing the web, playing music, or watching a movie.  I haven't installed anything lately.  There may have been an update of some kind around that time, but I don't kno whow to check a log to see if/what it was.
<wizo> why od i have to do sudo startx instead of just normal startx to start my fluxbox?
<allad> I am using edgy. But is it possible to upgrade amarok to the feisty version? only amarok
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: i don't know, definitely confusing though
<Huffalump> Can anyone tell me how to find a log of recently updated items, which were performed through Update Manager?
<NexusGS> genii:i quess so...i will download it to another partition and compile..or is there any other way to do it so that i can load this kernel at installation?
<garuhhh> howke1: it worked... now i see Chain INPUT, chain FORWARD, and chain OUTPUT lines... i remember putting this in "Webmin", how do i turn them off?
<selinuxium_> ikonia: thanks for your help. it didn't work in the end, and the restore did not work either...
<K3nto> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Michaeja> how do you access /etc/default/linux-restricted-drivers?  I only get a blank file when i TRY AND OPEN IT
<Michaeja> oops caps
<genii> NexusGS: You should be able to install it from the update manager (eg: synaptic or adept)
<NexusGS> genni: without a net connection,i cannot :/
<garuhhh> how do i turn off a firewall?
<IndyGunFreak> garuhhh: uninstall it
<predaeus> Huffalump: there is a history in Synaptic, but I do not know if it matches the one for the Update Manager.
<rambo3> !Iptables > garuhhh
<skuark> how many time can gpart spent in a scan of a 320Gb disk?
<garuhhh> thanks IndyGunFreak, but i don't remember installing it. it just came with Webmin..
<genii> NexusGS: Ah, OK. So then, on another box to download the .deb file for it, then transport the file to the box and do a dpkg -i filename.deb
<Huffalump> thank you predaeus, checking now
<skuark> an usb2.0 disk
<halfrabbit> garuhhh: iptables -F will flush all the rules until next time you boot
<NexusGS> genii: Give me a hand plz..I don't have any other box :/ Can you tell me where i can find it?
<genii> NexusGS: I will see if I can find a direct link
<NexusGS> genii: Thank you very much
<Huffalump> vim!
<aimaz> is there a way when removing a package to remove everything that depends on it as well?
<garuhhh> halfrabbit: thanks, will iptables -X work? or -F will do.
<Huffalump> I knew it ...text editors always destroy audio
<fer> is there a channel that can help me with wireless?
<Huffalump> Hmmm, there is an entry for a VLC upgrade 2 days ago.
<Michaeja> how do you access /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?  When I try to nano it, I get a blank file
<Huffalump> I will uninstall and reboot
<IdleOne> !wifi | fer
<ubotu> fer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fer> that doc didn't help me IdleOne
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: which ttext editor di dyou install?
<halfrabbit> garuhhh: -X will delet the non default chains -F will flush everything
<wispy> hey
<fer> iwlist only listed 1 network when in fact windows XP lists 3 networks here
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - it upgraded vim, but trust me when I say I did not install it... hehehehe
<howke1> garuhhh: what are the policies shown by iptables -L ? if all are on ACCEPT and otherwise empty, the is no "firewall" active
<garuhhh> halfrabbit: what do you mean by flush? "remove" everything?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: lol
<wispy> ne chance ne1 can help me with hooking linux with wifi (netgear ma111 usb)
<garuhhh> howke1: yes they are all ACCEPT
<howke1> garuhhh: and empty?
<halfrabbit> garuhhh: yea if you do iptables -F there will be no firewall rules till they get reloaded at boot or manually
<garuhhh> howke1: they are all accept but there are items listed below it.
<Fiish> aimaz, deborphan removes packages that are left behind, gtkorphan is the gnome GUI for it
<predaeus> howke1: also check iptables -L -t mangle   and iptables -L -t nat
<predaeus> howke1: maybe even iptables -L -t raw
<fer> iwlist only listed 1 network when in fact windows XP lists 3 networks here
<NexusGS> genii: found anything?
<genii> not yet
<garuhhh> halfrabbit: how do i reload them manually? (i.e. not doing the reboot)
<genie> hello every body how to install extra dictionary in OpenOffice ?
<wispy> actually b4 tht, where is the ubuntu version of recycling bin?
<Fiish> aimaz, however synaptic makes a list of auto-removable packages that u can purge at the status tab
<wispy> <sry complete n00b ^^>
<Michaeja> how do you access /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?  When I try to nano it, I get a blank file
<howke1> predaeus: okok
<aimaz> Fiish: I'm modifying an ubuntu livecd I have to use command line tools because i'm chrooted into it
<aimaz> I'll have a look at deborphan though
<linux_kid> After typing "pon" in the Alt-F2, my modem did not dial out.  Is this the correct command????
<Fiish> aimaz, u have to do it manually i guess, i dont know of any script that does it automatically
<IndyGunFreak> wispy: you don't have a trashcan in your panel?(near your clock)
<alitrix> is it possible to make a ntfs mount writable?
<Dr_willis> hmm apt-get autoremove wants to remove some 200 packages.. : some of which i am using...  odd.
<Dr_willis> alitrix,  yes.
<Phopsy> fglrx causes my screen to go black on boot, any ideas why?
<alitrix> I tryed a lot of things, but it stays read-only
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<linux_kid> alitrix, google ntfs-g3
<alitrix> k, tnx
<Huffalump> Rebooting in the brave blue yonder
<alitrix> so with mount it isn't possible?
<alitrix> well, gonna check the url :0
<alitrix> :)
<quatrelator> hi
<Dr_willis> alitrix,  you do use mount.. but you need the ntfs-3g modules/drivers for full write support
<Michaeja> how do you access /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?  When I try to nano it, I get a blank file
<alitrix> k, tnx
<linux_kid> alitrix, ubuntu does not support ntfs outa the box, but can be modded to do so
<alitrix> =)
<wispy> indygunfreak: nope just clock, date and power and turn off
<genii> NexusGS: It seems there will not be a 2.6.18 kernel for Edgy, as per here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256679
<NexusGS> genii: yet nothing?
<Dr_willis> dosent support 'ntfs-writing' out of the box. ;)
<IndyGunFreak> wispy: are you using Gnome or KDE?
<wispy> gnome i think ^^
<linux_kid> Dr_willis, thanks for the correction ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ok, your menus, is there a "K" there, or is there a Applications/Places/System menu?
<Phopsy> fglrx causes my screen to go black on boot, any ideas why?
<quatrelator> when i try to install the video driver of my Matrox G400 it doesn't work :/
<meuhlavache> hello
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | quatrelator
<ubotu> quatrelator: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quatrelator> RROR: The X server drivers included in this installation package
<quatrelator> -e        do not support the current version of your X server.
<wizo> why cant i run startx as a normal user?
<wispy> indygunfreak: sorry my bad found it (its at the bottom ^^)
<IndyGunFreak> found what?... the trashcan?
<Michaeja> how do you access /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common?  When I try to nano it, I get a blank file
<wispy> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<NexusGS> genii: thank you for your time....
<quatrelator> IndyGunFreak:  :) i don't have Nvidia
<eduardo30> ae
<IndyGunFreak> quatrelator: is it an ATI?
<no_> hei p dere jeg er helt ny p ubuntu trenger lit hjelp  dvd funker ikke
<wispy> ubotu: does that work with mobility drivers?
<quatrelator> IndyGunFreak: no it's a Matrox
<IndyGunFreak> quatrelator: but what is the chipset.
<IndyGunFreak> its likely either Nvidia or ATI
<IdleOne> !no | no_
<ubotu> no_: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<no_> takk for oplysningen
<quatrelator> IndyGunFreak:  G400
<IndyGunFreak> thats the model number, not the chipset
<wispy> ubotu: does that work with ati mobility**
<linux_kid> wispy, ubotu is a bot
<StoneNote> Michaeja, try sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Huffalump> No sound still.  But, I've got new behavior that concerns me.... during the boot I see "unknown key ATTRS{idvendor}" repeated several times
<wispy> opps ><
<alitrix> btw, what config file should I modify to remove the `beep` from shell/konsole
<linux_kid> !ubotu | wispy
<ubotu> wispy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<quatrelator> IndyGunFreak:  how can i know  the model of the chipset?
<IndyGunFreak> try google.
<alitrix> on my laptop the beep is very high (volume)
<Huffalump> alitrix - send me that config, I'd like to get sound back...
<Valygar> re o.O
<alitrix> so it's very annoying if u are tabbing and u get a high sound beep like that
<alitrix> Huffalump: if I did know which one, sure :)
<genii> LOL Huffalump
<quatrelator> lspci : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450 (rev 85)
<newk> How do I log in as root?
<linux_kid> ?? What do I type to make my modem make a dial connection (Alt-F2 pon isn't working)
<wispy> isnt root the first username u make :S
<newk> Apperently not
<linux_kid> wispy, no
<Huffalump> So, since we can't figure out why audio doesnt work for this user... and I'm forced to create a new user and abandon this one.... what's the command I need to copy files from one to the other.... something like   sudo cp /home/myuser /home/mynewuserwithaudio  ?
<IndyGunFreak> quatrelator: does your card have a tv tuner with it
<newk> It keeps pissing at me like "No, you don't have permission"
<Huffalump> I meant    sudo cp /home/myuser/* /home/mynewuserwithaudio  ?
<linux_kid> Huffalump, extacly
<Huffalump> ok thanks
<howke1> :language > me
<alitrix> newk: sudo
<newk> So....
<AlleyKat> good or bad? I have a 60 gb partition where I want to install ubuntu, without messing with my win (on other drive). The 60 gb partition is one of 2 on that harddrive (precisely same size), do I risk erasing the wrong partition?
<newk> How do I log in as root?
<newk> Yes, sudo only works in cli
<alitrix> newk: sudo su
<quatrelator> IndyGunFreak:  o just a vha dual head
<newk> I'm doing stuff in the GUI
<quatrelator> vga
<linux_kid> gksudo
<alitrix> sudo <app>
<alitrix> or ksudo
<hd420> anyone care to take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9641/ -- I have no idea how to fix this problem
<newk> Yeah, that reminds me...
<newk> Will they ever have the Kubuntu thing on the shipit thing?
<genii> sudo cp -av /home/someusernoaudio /home/someuserwithaudio && sudo chown -R someuserwithaudio:thegrouptheybelongto /home/someuserwithaudio
* newk would like to try kubuntu
<kbrooks> newk, kubuntu.shipit.org (or .com)
<IdleOne> newk, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<newk> Is it free?
<garuhhh> hi again... i read what Ubotu gave me, and the article said, using iptables -F will "temporarily" disable the firewall, will it be enabled again?
<newk> I can't install that over the net, I have dial up
<pirate-king> E: samba: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ....can anyone help me with this error
<kbrooks> newk: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<indgo> nice
<newk> Yes, yes, I know
<kbrooks> newk: totally free
<newk> But is it free?
<chavo> newk, kubutu shipit is free as wello yes
<kbrooks> 100 percent free
<newk> BAD ASS
<newk> Thanks, guys
<kbrooks> almost no catches
<chavo> wello!
<cable_guy> hi
<newk> Almost....
<wispy> whats the catch? ^^
<kbrooks> customs taxes
<IndyGunFreak> quatrelator: what are you trying to do, make it work in Dual monitor mode?
<indgo> bbl ... testing
<cable_guy> winehq is down, can someone please give me the link to download the binary for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> but thesee are rare
<newk> I used Shipit for the normal Ubuntu twice and to me, tehre is no catch whatsoever
<chavo> It costs you your long standing relationship with Bill G.
<genii> pirate-king run testparm to look for syntax errors in smb.conf
<wispy> lmao
<kbrooks> chavo, false
<chavo> And the time it takes to install it.
<quatrelator> IndyGunFreak: no i've got a error message when i launch an application : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<pirate-king> ok
<kbrooks> chavo, still FALSE
* newk coudl care less abotu Bill Gate
<newk> *Gates
<IndyGunFreak> quatrelator: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> i have no idea.
<superkirbyartist> Hello there.  I have to use gparted to turn on the swap, how can I do it automatically?
<chavo> ok kbrooks sorry I got out of line with a little humor there
<genii> pirate-king: Hangon... You can't get samba installed?
<newk> Someday, I'm gonna be so rich, Bill Gates will mow my lawn
<kbrooks> no one cares about bill g
<kbrooks> in here
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: did you have any luck?
<kbrooks> onl y about mark shuttleworth
<pirate-king> nope installed it then removed it
<newk> Loads of peopel care abotu Bill G
<emet> I just want to mug him
<wispy> ne1 here good with wifi :'( i cant get my ubunto to run with my wifi card or usb thing >< ive tried drivers but i cant make em, keep getting loads of errors :S
<genii> (wasn't paying extremely close attention to the exact error)
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newk> But really, someday, I'll be richer than he is
<pirate-king> want it uninstalled
<emet> newk, then don't forget me plz
<kbrooks> newk, oh, really?
<garuhhh> howke1: if i used iptables -F, will the firewall be temporarily disabled?
<genii> pirate-king: Ah, Ok. So then in the dir /etc/init.d there is a file trying to autorun it which needs removing
<newk> well, if you're nice to me now, I'd be happy to give you money
<IdleOne> garuhhh, yes it will and when you reboot it will be enabled again
<kbrooks> newk, no, i wont take money
<newk> But there's peopel who have been mean to me, and they won't get any
<gz_> .join #ubuntu-fr
<gz_> oops;x
<indgo> newk, just return the favor to other people.. that's how it all should work, people being nice to eachother, that's the best reward
<da> hi can I ak a partitioning question?
<garuhhh> IdleOne: thanks! how do i disable it for good? anyway, i don't know how to make good use of it...
<newk> Yes, when I get rich (not "if", "when"), I'll give laods to charity, sure
<IdleOne> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IdleOne> garuhhh, ^^^^
<b-tard> Hello. I'm having some annoying problems with installing ubuntu here. The CD boots OK, but then it gets to a point where it needs to mount some stuff, and then it crashes. So, can you do a netinstall from that prompt?
<IndyGunFreak> newk: i've yet to see anyone in here be mean.
<pirate-king> genii which file?
<IndyGunFreak> when asked a legit question
<genii> pirate-king: Most likely /etc/init.d/samba
<newk> If rich peopel didn't give osme to charity, we'd all have to be communists, you know,t he redistribution of wealth thing
<wispy> o.0 btw my attemt at making the driver thing >< http://wispy.da-anime.org/makeconifg.rtf
<pirate-king> ok
<newk> *people
<newk> *some
<genii> pirate On some dists it uses /etc/init.d/smb instead but rarer
<IdleOne> !offtopic | newk please go to #ubuntu+1 for your millionaire dreams
<ubotu> newk please go to #ubuntu+1 for your millionaire dreams: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pjpeter> hi can someone help me i would like to make an ftp server on my website but only be able to access it from my network as it is on my secondary computer
<superkirbyartist> Hello?  I need to turn on my swap at startup!
<da> if I have two partitions at the moment, one with XP on and another with just stored files, when I boot Ubuntu will I be able to split the XP partition into two without damaging the storage partition?
<IdleOne> newk, lmao I meant #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> da No
<newk> OK@offtopic
<da> crap
<garuhhh> idleone: thanks for the link, ubotu gave it to me a while a go.. but can't seem to understand most of it (i'm reaaaaaaaly new to linux)...
<newk> But just for the record, I don't have millionaire dreams, I have like, trillionaire dreams
<b-tard> I can rephrase it. Can you do a netinstall from the first "choose what to install, prompt"?
<newk> I jsut requested the kubuntu CDs!
<newk> :D
<garuhhh> idleone: my problem is that, my windows pc connected to ubuntu can't ping my ubuntu... :(
<garuhhh> idleone: but my ubuntu can ping windows...
* genii thinks about googoolplexaires of the future when a million may buy a loaf of bread
<Woozle> IndyGunFreak - slowly but surely, this is a big pain in the ass though
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: sounds like it, it just doesn't make any sense a tall.
<slick_> how do you modify permissions so a normal user can write to windows partitions
<newk> I might come back latter, I've been using Ubuntu a lot lately, so I need tech support now and then
<newk> OK, bye
<garuhhh> it seems i messed things up when i installed Webmin, and followed a tutorial that i wasn't able to do due to a DHCP concern... :(
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: it might e easier to just create a new user, and do away witht he one having the problem.
<genii> slick_ in the /etc/fstab put the option "usetr" somewhere in where it has stuff like rw,auto      and so on
<Woozle> IndyGunFreak - yes, but transfering files and permissions and so forther
<genii> slick_ "user" rather
<b-tard> I can rephrase it. Can you do a netinstall from the first "choose what to install, prompt"?
<Woozle> I thought a simple line command would do it, but nope... gotta be more difficult :)
<leon_13> who can help with the jboss,if I don't use super user ,it can't start up?
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: lol, well you could do all that before you remove the problem account.
<newk> Wait, what was that command again?
<da> can anyone recommend a free program to burn the Ubuntu ISO to a CD?
<wispy> no1? :S
<genii> k3b
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - that's what I'm doing
<newk> The one that allows me to do root stuff in the GUI
<genii> da You mean some MS Windows free iso burning program?
<Huffalump> it just was not as easy as I had thought it would be
<fabrice> join #<ubuntu-fr>
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: lol, you're confusing the hell outta me is what youre doing..lol
<da> yep
<genii> da 1 moment
<IdleOne> fabrice, tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<wispy> try nero lite
<slick_> genii I don't see that for the windows partitions, only for the DVD drive and floppy
<genii> da http://www.cdburnerxp.se/download.php
<newk> So, how do I do stuff as root?
<newk> It keeps telling me I don't have permission
<wispy> sudo before your command
<newk> not in the CLI
<Woozle> IndyGunFreak - We can worry if I come on as Piglet next...
<newk> In the GUI
<wispy> "sudo"
<IdleOne> !sudo | newk
<ubotu> newk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: System/Admin/Users and Groups...  Then highlight a user, and hit privliges.. I'd make sure the two accounts priv's match
<newk> I  know what sudo is!!!!
<wispy> ah no idea then
<wispy> sry :S
<IndyGunFreak> Woozle: lol
<newk> :(
<da> cheers!
<genii> slick Is there at all an entry in fstab for the partition you are mounting for this? Or have you been manually mounting it
<newk> How do I log in as root?
<genii> ^slick_
<Woozle> Oh, they match.
<IdleOne> newk, in terminal type gksu programname
<ForgeAus> you don't
<ForgeAus> you use sudo
<ramza3> the thing that shuts off the monitor and starts the screensaver, what is that (acpi); why does it work sometimes and not all the time; how can I refresh it
<Woozle> I guess I feel like an idiot, because that didn't help at all.
<ForgeAus> and run a command as root or for gui gksu
<newk> *sigh*
<Woozle> Anyway, I'm doing things the hard way moving stuff one at a time
<Woozle> via the gui
<Woozle> like a lamer
<hd420> anyone care to take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9641/ -- I have no idea how to fix this problem
<slick_> they mounted themselves when I installed it last night
<Eyeore> Ah, THERE we go.
<slick_> genii
* Eyeore laughs
<kuma> hi, i want to install the gcc c++ support, i tried "sudo apt-get install gcc gcc-cpp gcc-c++" w/o success
<IdleOne> kuma, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<Dr_willis> kuma,  install 'build-essential' also
<genii> slick_ Also, is the filesystem on this partition NTFS or an older type like fat16 or fat32. NTFS write support from linux is still touchy
<newk> Hey, that reminds me
<kuma> IdleOne i think i have
<wispy> quick driver question for ati linux drivers  (well 2 questions)
<slick_> NTFS
<newk> I tried to install GCC, but it won't even compile my hello world program
<wispy> 1. is the normal unbunto thing linux 86?
<IdleOne> !universe | kuma enable universe and multiverse then sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ubotu> kuma enable universe and multiverse then sudo aptitude install build-essential: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kuma> Dr_willis build-essential? with the same syntaxis in the apt-get?
<Dr_willis> wispy,  i belive so..
<pjpeter> hi can anyone help me i would like to make an ftp server but only access it from my network
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<genii> slick_ Then I refer you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Dr_willis> kuma,  its a meta-package
<slick_> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> wispy: its not ubunto, its ubuntu
<pirate-king> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<garuhhh> i can't ping the computer connected to mine! what can i do?
<pirate-king> anyone?
<IdleOne> kuma, build-essential is a meta-package has all the tools needed for compiling i.e make gcc and all that good stuff
<martalli> !EasySource
<wispy> 2. will the ati 9000 drivers work for a laptop mobility (9000) chipset thing ^^ and sry indygunfreak ubuntu*
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<slick_> genii would you recommend that I don't write to NTFS then, might it corrupt some of my data?
<da> sorry another question is there an equivilent to expose for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> garuhhh: get up and walk to it??? ;)
<kuma> IdleOne Dr_willis ok, installing build-essential
<hd420> slick_: no, go ahead, it may corrupt your data, but then you fix the problem and submit a patch :)
<IndyGunFreak> garuhhh: seriously, I don't know how to connect up two PC's the way you're trying
<genii> slick_ If possible it is better to have some shared ext3 partition and then use a windoze ext3 driver
<IdleOne> kuma, apt-get wont find it if you havent enabled universe and multiverse
<genii> slick_ eg: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<garuhhh> indygunfreak: they're connected via crosscable
<kuma> IdleOne looks like i have since it's installing
<IndyGunFreak> garuhhh: right, i know.
<garuhhh> what seems to be wrong?
<IdleOne> kuma,  great !
<garuhhh> my ubuntu can ping my other machine.
<slick_> genii thanks I'll look into doing that, this is only my second day using linux so submitting patches is a bit past me atm
<genii> slick_ The windoze ext3 driver is the best solution. Also no 4Gb limit that a fat32 partition would have for instance, so DVD iso copying is possible across platforms, etc
* Huffalump sniffles as he prepares to delete his user
<genii> Huffalump Did you remember to chown the old files you copied over to the new user's directory?
<kuma> IdleOne Dr_willis thanks a lot, it solved the problem
<IdleOne> kuma, your welcome
<slick_> genii, good stuff, my disks are about full so that gives me an excuse to buy a new hard drive to make it pure ext3 which I will be able to store all my work on :)
<genii> slick_ :)
<hd420> IdleOne: care to take a look @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9641/ -- I have no idea how to fix this problem
<IdleOne> hd420, you need to -reinstall that package or try to and then after it is installed properly try to -remove it
<hd420> How?
<hd420> I did try to and it still doesn't work
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -reinstall package.name
<IdleOne> heh is -reinstall a command??
<hd420> no, it's not
<Godsey> did sysvconfig replace rcconf?
<genii> it is a switch to a command
<wispy> newk did u get an asnwer?
<pjpeter> can anyone help me i would like to make an ftp server on my computer but only access it from my network
<superkirbyartist> Je voudrais que le SWAP se charge automatiquement SVP.
<hd420> still getting the same error
<IdleOne> hd420, it's --reinstall with two --
<garuhhh> pleeease.. i need help :(  i can't ping my ubuntu, but i can ping the other machine connected to it... what seems to be wrong?
<IdleOne> gotta go
<genii> IdleOne: It is usually used as: apt-get --reinstall install <somepackagehere>
<cable_guy> after adding something to my sources.list, how can i install a package and be sure that it's coming from that source?
<hd420> IdleOne: it's apt-get --reinstall install  <package> and it still didn't work
<K3nto> hey im having some rendering issue when running an app http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9652/
<hd420> genii: would you mind  taking a look at the paste?
<genii> hd420 I'm a bit tired but sure. Whats the link?
<Huffalump> genii - no, I didn't have to chown because I'm literally using the "copy" from gui which automagically gives me permission
<genii> Huffalump: :)
<hd420> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9641/ -- many thanks
<Huffalump> genii - I know, I know... but...
<genii> hd420 OK, reading
<joao_ronconi>  :o
<pjpeter> can anyone help me i would like to make an ftp server but only access it from my network
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | pjpeter
<hd420> genii: any idea?
<ubotu> pjpeter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> hd420 I'd try sudo apt-get autoclean or possibly   --fix-broken
<kritzstapf> are there 2.6.19 kernel-images for edgy on any repo?
<pirate-king> I get this error
<wastrel> goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning
<gouki> 'morning
<pirate-king> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hd420> genii: both don't work
<hd420> still getting the same error
<genii> Feisty can go to 2.6.20-9
<wastrel> "feisty"
<genii> kritzstapf: Last Edgy kernel is 2.6.17n unless you want to roll yer own
<genii> hd420 OK, thinking
<dimeotane> what command to find out what version my kernel is?
<ForgeAus> yeah 2.6.17 is what adept updated me to
<kritzstapf> genii, yes, but ehci is buggy in 2.6.17-11 for me
<ForgeAus> just check out your /boot directory
<ForgeAus> it tells you the vers of the kernel
<hd420> uname -v
<genii> kritzstapf: There's always the "roll yer own" opetion
<ForgeAus> your vmzlinux<version here>
<pjpeter> does any know how to make an ftp server and could they help me
<ramza3> anyone know how I can get the adobe flash player for google videos to work
<ForgeAus> oops vmzlinuz-<version>-generic
<kritzstapf> genii, hm, but i can use the exisiting config so i dont have to check all those kernel-options?
<ramza3> I did the FF install pllugin and it failed
<genii> kritzstapf: Usually, yes
<hd420> uname -r, I mean
<IndyGunFreak> kernel version is uname -4
<IndyGunFreak> uname -r
<pjpeter> does anyone know how to make an ftp server and could they help me
<hd420> IndyGunFreak: :)
<wastrel> ramza3:  do you have multiverse enabled?
<IndyGunFreak> was typing at the same time i guess.. :)
<hd420> pjpeter: "make an ftp server"?
<genii> hd420 try: sudo apt-get --purge remove courier-authdaemon       then
<dimeotane> my kernel is 2.6.17.11 is that the latest kernel then?
<ramza3> wastrel, yea
<IndyGunFreak> uname -a
<wastrel> ramza3:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> dimeotane: For Edgy, yes
<pjpeter> yes on my computer network
<hd420> genii: same problem
<IndyGunFreak> lsb_release -a  also will give handy info.. not about the kernel though.
<genii> hd420 OK may have to poke into dpkg
<adminx> Good Morning from Marietta GA
<hd420> genii: I have no problem doing that
<elias> Is there any command to list installed sound cards in my system?
<ramza3> adminx: good morning in decatur, ga
<pjpeter> hd420 yes
<Huffalump> Gata.  Done.  Thanks for all your efforts, ladies and gentlemen.  We may not have achieved the objective, but we live to fight another day!
<hd420> but I just don't know which command option to use.
<wastrel> elias:  try lspci | grep -i audio
<hd420> pjpeter: you really need to learn to ask better questions mate
<elias> ok, thanks
<ramza3> wastrel, how do I hook it into FF
<wastrel> ramza3:  it's automatic,  you'll need to quit and relaunch ff
<adminx> Can anyone point me to a good HowTo for Feisty Fawn (7.04) and Bluetooth Audio?
<pjpeter> hd420 i am having a problem making an ftp server on my network
<genii> hd420 does apt-cache search courier-authdaemon           produce a result for the source of that package?
<dimeotane> I love waking up to new updates... it's like getting 'presents'   =)
<Huffalump> In XChat, I was unable to find the option to not display joins/parts.  Anyone know where it is, offhand?
<rdz> how does ubuntu sychronize time with servers?
<Western_Digital> it does
<Western_Digital> like windows does
<lilrayray> hi all, I have just installed beryl, and when I run it, my screen goes white and all I see is my cursor, does anyone know how i might fix this?
<wastrel> lucky windows showed how it was done so we could copy their brilliant ntp idea
<jamison_> Does anyone know the command for the kiba dock control panel
<alitrix> lilrayray: try #ubuntu-effects
<genii> hd420: Still here?
<hd420> yes
<seishi> i need a tip, i used apache2 plus libapache2-mod-php5.. i removed libapache2-mod-php5, and yesterday i tried to install libapache2-mod-php5 but it seems the instalation isnt happening.. because this file should be in this location /etc/apache2/mods-avaiable/php5.conf, but isnt there
<Thuggin_> irc.azzurra.it
<dager> y
<upd> hi im running firestarter and than apt don`t want download packet why?
<wastrel> seishi:  perhaps you could create a dummmy  php5.conf in that location and try again?
<Western_Digital> lawl
<Western_Digital> Yah, that would work
<genii> d420 perhaps try: sudo dpkg --force-reinstreq --remove courier-authdaemon
<jamison_> Does anyone know the command for kiba-dock conf panel?
<genii> hd420 perhaps try: sudo dpkg --force-reinstreq --remove courier-authdaemon
* genii wonders how he missed the "h" key
<skuark> how many time, approximately, can delay gpart scanning an external 320Gb usb disk?
<Huffalump> I have VMWare installed.  Every bloody time I install or update just about anything, vmware goes around probing for unused subnets and I have to manually permit it (generally two dozen times or more, depending on how much is updating or installing).  Is there any way to automate a "yes" so I'm not asked?
<kuma> hi, i've just compilad an application now i want to install it. What directory do you think it'll be best to store compiled-by-the-user apps? i don't like to store apps in my /home/ dir
<wastrel> seishi:  are you having a problem with the package system?
<genii> kuma Did not "make install" put the binaries where they should have went?
<hd420>  genii: dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `reinstreq'
<kuma> genii: err... good question... how can i know that? i checked the applications menu but didn't find the game
<kuma> genii: *the application
<genii> hd420 Weird, it's in the man page
<mirak> why does ubuntu installer always put the swap at the end of disk ??
<ucordes_> ist ja ganz hbsch
<ucordes_> sry chan
<wastrel> mirak:  because otherwise / wouldn't be a single partition :] 
<genii> kuma Do you know the name of the object file (binary) it was creating?
<mirak> wastrel: what ?
<wastrel> unless you want swap at the beginning and the rest /
<kuma> genii: nope =/
<hd420> genii: manpages on linux are sorely out of date, ime
<genii> Hmm
<charl_ie> can anyone help me with the rt73 drivers? i can see the interface in network-admin, but i can't connect to my wireless network
<mjunx> which manpages, hd420?
<hd420> mjunx: most of them
<mjunx> er, how so?
<mirak> wastrel: the disk is faster at the begining, that's why I don't understand why put the swap at the end
<genii> hd420 Offhand I'm out of immediate ideas but maybe the man pages for apt-get and dpkg may give you some other ideas LOL
<hd420> genii: thanks
<wastrel> mirak:  the answer is that / is at the beginning
<genii> kuma Did you do the command "make install" or just "make" when tyou compiled it?
<mirak> the answer to what ?
<kuma> genii: I ran the make install
<seishi> wastrel, i dont know if it is problem with the package system
<runa> hi i learned about ettercap and i want to know if there is a way to catch if somebody is using it
<genii> kuma Hmm OK. Can you put the contents of the Makefile on the pastebin site? I may glean something from it
<jeanre> hi all
<Western_Digital> hello
<jeanre> how can I see which version of ubuntu I havE?
<genii> kuma It may be that ./configure was needed to correctly set it up for debian paths
<wastrel> seishi:  iirc apt remembers when you remove a config file and won't reinstall it.  you should  --purge remove the current package, and reinstall & see if that fixes it.   or create a dummy file there, and remove & reinstall   there may be a more elegant solution.
<kuma> genii: i'll paste it
<genii> kuma Thanks
<jeanre> I need to isntall nvidia drivers
<ben325e_> Hi, I'm just learning linux, so I've got ubuntu and kubuntu installed so I can switch sessions and find out if I like gnome or kde better.  The fonts for open office in gnome (edgy) and sometimes firefox look crappy compared to the kde counterparts.... anyone have any idea why?
<jeanre> but I dont know which version of ubuntu this is
<Dr_willis> jeanre,  what one did you download?
<wastrel> jeanre:  lsb_release -a
<jeanre> Dr_willis: it was a few weeks back
<runa> hi i learned about ettercap and i want to know if there is a way to catch if somebody is using it, because i have hte suspect that somebody is using it
<loca|host> can grub boot on a foreign filesystem ? mounted by sshfs for example ...
<charl_ie> hi, can anyone help me with the rt73 drivers? i can see the interface in network-admin, but i can't connect to my wireless network
<Dr_willis> jeanre,  i would guess its the 'edgy' release then.. login toi the console and see what it says..
<mirak> can edgy installer install on already existing LVM partitions ?
<hd420>  genii: remove-reinstreq is the option you wanted
<Dr_willis> loca|host,  not that i am aware of.
<hd420> and it's still not solving the problem
<loca|host> Dr_willis, why ?
<jeanre> thanks guys
<genii> hd420 Ah, I knew it was something like that...ah, but still no joy I see
<jeanre> now question
<kuma> genii: it's quite lenghty
<jeanre> beryl or xgl?
<genii> kuma Thats fine
<kuma> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9662/
<Dr_willis> loca|host,  grub is just a little program.. you expect it to have full networking support and ssh support?
<genii> kuma Just give me the url of the pastebin you put it to
<genii> :)
<loca|host> Dr_willis, lilo ? another way to do it ?
<Dr_willis> loca|host,  and theres 'netbooting' features on most MB's these days.. so its not needed
<jeanre> man its good to be back in the unix world :)
<kuma> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9662/
<jeanre> Dr_willis: may I pm?
<genii> kuma Got it, reading
<mirak> can edgy installer install on already existing LVM partitions ?
<charl_ie> can anyone help me with wireless networking?
<Priest-of-Psi> what is the other wm like beryl?
<ben325e_> compiz priest
<ben325e_> compiz is more stable afaik
<Priest-of-Psi> ben325e_:  have you isntalled it?
<ben325e_> yup, and it does work better on my box,
<Edin> Hello all
<Edin> i have a slight problem
<Priest-of-Psi> ben325e_: mind if I pm?
<ben325e_> ok
<Edin> my linux is telling me i dont have permission to edit sources.list
<EvilGuru> How can I re-install GNOME and /all/ of its packages (a bad update that I think failed a while ago has been causing me issues and I want to re-get everything)
<hillou> edin: have you tried as root
<ekimus> Edin: sudo
<ekimus> how do I find the patches ubuntu uses for it's kernels?
<kuma> genii: i think i found an error in the make install mkdir
<genii> kuma Geez, that is a hefty Makefile
<Edin> send me a command please
<Priest-of-Psi> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Priest-of-Psi> Edin: already did mate
<kuma> genii: should i do try the make install again?
<Priest-of-Psi> gosh
<Priest-of-Psi> nvidia.com is slow
<genii> kuma Is there some README or similar in that directory?
<Priest-of-Psi> ben325e_: is your nick registerd?
<ben325e_> today's my first day with irc., so prob not.
<Priest-of-Psi> ah
<kuma> genii: no, i think i've found an error, i'll come later after i've figured out what's happening
<Priest-of-Psi> ben325e_:  you have msn?
<hillou> psi: maybe nano is a bit easier than vim.
<kuma> genii: looks like my HD is set for read only
<charl_ie> hi all, can anyone help me with wireless networking?
<genii> kuma OK. It should be installing to $bindir whatever that was set at
<ben325e_> no.... I've got everything a fresh kubuntu install has...
<Jeruvy> anyone know if there is a way to get xmms to play files over a samba share?
<Dr_willis> Jeruvy,  mount them to a directory, dont use the smb: samba: stuff from the desktop file managers
<Edin> that worked thanks
<impeto> I've a quest if is possible. [Edgy+AIXGL+COMPIZ+GNOME]  ... programs (I think with GTK like NeroLinux) have a strange theme either controls and fonts... Someone has an idea for change this one?
<jeffreyosborn> hey, is this a place where I can ask a silly question?
<Jeruvy> Dr_willis: I'll try that.  Thx!
<genii> kuma more specifically $destdir $bindir of which neither seem to be globally set
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, not really, you should ask a specific ubuntu question and then see what replies you get
<ekimus> !aks | tings_b_buggin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mirak> can edgy desktop installer install on already existing LVM partitions ?
<ekimus> !ask | tings_b_buggin
<ubotu> tings_b_buggin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* genii thinks about ./configure
<incorperated> hello
<anonymeeee> !wireless
<tings_b_buggin> hehe, sorry, that makes sense
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<incorperated> hey can someone help me with something
<EvilGuru> what is scrollkeeper-up as whever I have a problem updating it is normally the cause
<Priest-of-Psi> incorperated: witih what?
<ekimus> !aks | incorperated
<incorperated> i need help installing java sun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tings_b_buggin> I just installed 6.10 server.  But, I can't boot into it.  When I turn the machine on, I get a flashing cursor after the BIOS is done initializing itself
<ekimus> damn aks ask ubotu need some spellchecking :)
<tings_b_buggin> Does anyone know whats goin on?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | tings_b_buggin
<ubotu> tings_b_buggin: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<incorperated> so can someone help me install java sun
<facugaich> !java | incorperated
<ubotu> incorperated: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bulmer> incorperated: what have you done so far in getting it installed?
<incorperated> nothing yet
<incorperated> idk where to go
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, ^^ please try turning off some of the daemons, and have a look maybe at installing rcconf
<bulmer> incorperated: you need to prefix your responses with a nick
<incorperated> ok
<incorperated> im new so step by step would really help
<incorperated> id appreciate it
<garuhhh> hi! how do i restart my network?
<mirak> can edgy desktop installer install on already existing LVM partitions ?
<incorperated> if someone is willing to give the time
<bulmer> incorperated: i'd also appreciate if you have done some initial work like reading tutorials
<Jowi> garuhhh, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<incorperated> i do but usually i dont understand
<incorperated> them
<incorperated> trust me i try
<tings_b_buggin> ompaul, I can't access the operating system at all..it won't boot
<garuhhh> jowi: ok, i'll try that.
<bulmer> incorperated: then when you get stuck, thats the time we will assist you
<incorperated> ok
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, well if you can't pass options I suggest a reinstall
<Priest-of-Psi> this sucks 153kb/s on 4mb DSL
<incorperated> so should i go to java.vom and get sun java or somewhere else
<charl_ie> anonymeeee, thank you
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Priest-of-Psi> incorperated: there is a wiki entry on this
<bulmer> incorperated: just google for "ubuntu java install tutorial"  like so
<tings_b_buggin> ompaul, I tried that already.  The only strange thing is that I couldn't configure my networking options...otherwise both installs have gone very smoothly
<Dr_willis> incorperated,  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<garuhhh> jowi, its working! what i did a while ago was to go to the folder /etc/init.d/ then typed networking restart! what's wrong with that?
<adminx> Can anyone point me to a good HowTo for Feisty Fawn (7.04) and Bluetooth Audio?
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, so how new is the hardware?
<Dr_willis> adminx,  given that feisty is still a work in progress.. i doubt if many detailed docs like tht exist for it yet.
<bulmer> garuhhh: what are you attempting to do?
<Jowi> garuhhh, maybe you did not use "sudo" or, when you are in the same dir as the command you use ./commandname
<tings_b_buggin> ompaul, two weeks.  Its got Win2k running on it, though, so all of it works properly
<Priest-of-Psi> anyone use ROR here?
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, then I have to question your install CD
<genii> hd420: Have you tried to uninstall it from aptitude? A user here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324478&page=2 reported this worked in his case
<garuhhh> jowi: ooowww.. that's where i screwed up.. i didn't use ./
<garuhhh> jowi: thanks so much!!
<Jowi> garuhhh, no problem.
<hd420> genii: I don't use aptitude
<garuhhh> bulmer: i was trying to restart my network.. :D
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, do an md5sum on the image before you use the CD again
<mike1o> i have a BIG problem here: i have a good laser printer whose drivers are available only for Windows... is there a any way to print using windows drivers? i tried printing with smbshare without success... what can I do?
<bulmer> garuhhh: how exactly are you issuing the command?
<tings_b_buggin> ompaul, I verified it before I booted it.  You know, its not even getting to a GRUB menu....could the problem be with GRUB?
<bulmer> mike1o: which printer?
<Jowi> mike1o, first have a look at linuxpringing.org
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, if it is not installed then I wonder about the Disk being okay
<Jowi> mike1o, linuxprinting.org (corrected typo)
<mike1o> bulmer, Jowi done that already... the printer is definately NOT supported...
<incorperated> hey dr willis
<incorperated> i did sudo apt-get install the java
<garuhhh> bulmer: it's ok now, jowi corrected me, i didn't use ./   i just went to the directory and then called "networking restart"
<hillou> buggin: so now you cant even start Windows?
<incorperated> and it said Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<incorperated> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<incorperated> is only available from another source
<incorperated> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<incorperated> allan@croma:~$
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, so here is what I suggest burn another disk - I have installed ubuntu server and desktop on a huge amount of boxes recently
<genii> hd420 May work but a longshot I think:  sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove courier-authdaemon
<bulmer> garuhhh: or you can use the full path also
<wastrel> !info sun-java5-jre
<ompaul> !paste | incorperated
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<ubotu> incorperated: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<garuhhh> bulmer: anyway, my problem is i can't ping my ubuntu from my windows, but i can ping my windows from my ubuntu :(
<Jowi> mike1o, you might be out of luck. or, there might be a similar driver to use. depends on the printer. got a name + model number?
<incorperated> Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<incorperated> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<incorperated> is only available from another source
<incorperated> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<incorperated> allan@croma:~$
<mike1o> Jowi, bulmer, i have even tried similar printers... but it just prints rubbish
<wastrel> twice!
<genii> hd420 (from a debian site)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@12-214-118-80.client.mchsi.com]  by ompaul
<mike1o> Jowi, xerox workcentre pro 412
<garuhhh> bulmer: anyway, my problem is i can't ping my ubuntu from my windows, but i can ping my windows from my ubuntu :( can you help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bulmer> garuhhh: are they on same subnet?
<garuhhh> yes they are...
<garuhhh> 255.255.255.0
<Priest-of-Psi> man ubuntu rocks
<tings_b_buggin> ompaul, thanks...I'll try burning it again.  The md5 for the ISO is correct
<bulmer> garuhhh: which subnet again?
<garuhhh> 255.255.255.0
<Emilius> Hello
<bulmer> garuhhh: thats not a valid subnet
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, try the desktop install it might show some other information
<Emilius> Does anybody know how I can force mono on all audio outputs?
<ompaul> tings_b_buggin, if it works then there was a problem with the disk
<garuhhh> bulmer: ows? what should i put? my ip is 192.168.0.1 and 2
<bulmer> mike1o: there are other solutions..hang on..let me look for my bookmark
<garuhhh> bulmer... i mean that was my subnet mask.. :D
<bulmer> garuhhh: hang tight..i have to look up something
<hd420> genii: do me a favour?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<genii> hd420 Sure if possible
<mike1o> bulmer, I am planning on installing on dual boot mode... and use the windows partition for offline printing only
<hd420> genii: put up /bin/true on a site?
<mike1o> bulmer, Jowi, emulation with qemu is not very efficient
<genii> hd420 I am on a windoze box right now, so not easily possible
<Priest-of-Psi> is there video support for skype yet?
<hd420> genii: no worries
<MAJMUN> hello
<genii> hd420 My ubuntu laptop is at work
<chrissy2feet> greetings
<MAJMUN> what`s requirements for Ubuntu?
<ucordes> mike1o: it is gpl'ed :)
<tings_b_buggin> ompaul, tnanks...I'll try that
<chrissy2feet> i need some help, my left channels been buzzing like a bitch and i cant take the high pitched noise anymore
<chrissy2feet> i found some forum posts on google but they mean nothin to me
<hd420> ok, I fixed it
<hd420> or rather worked around it
<aingeru> epaaa
<genii> MAJMUN: To install from livecd about 128Mb ram, 2.5Gb hd space and a cpu about 233 or faster, preferably better than a p2 but still works on that
<bulmer> mike1o: google for this web site  "heretrythis" he's got elaborate explaination on printing
<hd420> genii: many thanks, mate
<truvisionary> I can't shut my computer down, I had ubuntu and I installed kubuntu so I could use both but now something is wrong, I cant change my Login Window and I can't shutdown my computer
<mike1o> ucordes, u mean qemu is gpl'ed?
<genii> hd420 Well, gave it a shot anyhow
<ucordes> mike1o: yop
<zentradi> how do i install mouse pointer themes i've downloaded from gnome-look.org?
<bulmer> truvisionary: easy to shut off computer..if you got an off switch
<hd420> genii: I fixed the problem, kind of, anyway
<mike1o> bulmer, i have even considered writing the driver myself... !
<genii> hd420 I'm curious now to what approach worked (at least even somewhat)
<hd420> sudo cp /bin/true /usr/sbin/courierlogger
<genii> hd420 Pray tell
<bulmer> mike1o: that site explains how to use a windoz only printers with linux and all
<genii> hd420 Ah, OK
<AbiGeuS> 
<hd420> genii: it was trying to execute the file and getting an error, so I just copied /bin/true to it and it went forward
<mike1o> bulmer, found it i'll let u know what i can make of it... tnx!
<bulmer> garuhhh: okay, whats the ip of your windoz box and your linux box?
<Cc2iscooL> I've got a unique(?) problem. My touchpad on my laptop works perfectly when I boot the computer, but after going into hibernate mode (and then returning from it) the mouse wheel function of the touchpad no longer functions. If I reboot the machine it works properly again...does anyone know why this might be occuring?
<genii> Interesting
<_genie_> hi all
<garuhhh> bulmer: my windows is 192.168.0.2 linux is 192.168.0.1
<zentradi> how do i install mouse pointer themes i've downloaded from gnome-look.org?
<K3nto> grrr. i hate the black boxes that form when you minimize stuff
<_genie_> how to import pst folder <MS Outlook> to Evolution?
<bulmer> garuhhh: okay, and these are connected on same hub right?
<garuhhh> bulmer: they're conected via crosscables..
<genii> garuhhh: 192.168.0.1 is an entire network, not a number for a specific machine. If possible you should have it as 192.168.0.3 or at least not x.x.0.1
<bulmer> garuhhh: why mess around with those crosscables? when hubs are aplenty and cheap,, cheap?
<Jowi> mike1o, xerox seem to have no driver available for anything else than win. however, over at ibm.com I see that it uses HP PCL6 and the following pdt files: hppcl5.pdt / HPLJ4.PDT. maybe that will help you. taken from here: http://www-1.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1cc6ee2005999a36d862569c100796da4
<_genie_> any idea?
<garuhhh> bulmer: in my case, crosscables are cheaper, i made it.. :D
<genii> garuhhh: Forget last statement, I am tired and messing up
<bulmer> garuhhh: but is it guaranteed working? :)
<genii> Well, my cue to sleep :)
<genii> goodnight all
<garuhhh> bulmer: yes it is, had it checked up with a network tester
<bulmer> garuhhh: then, what is the result of netstat -rn  on windows side?
<garuhhh> bulmer: i had this network working two nights ago... i was already sharing internet from my ubuntu, now i can't even ping it!
<garuhhh> bulmer: ok. i'll try netstat -rn
<bulmer> garuhhh: tell us whats the gateway ip address from that
<mike1o> Jowi, where do u suggest i go about getting the driver to test it out?
<garuhhh> bulmer: i had my gateway in the windows to be 192.168.0.1
<garuhhh> bulmer:i'm using my linux as gateway for the windows
<kbrooks> !info frozen-bubble
<garuhhh> bulmer: i swear, it's working the other night! dunno what went wrong, may be a firewall?
<bulmer> garuhhh: how are you pinging the linux box? exact command please
<kbrooks> ubotu, info frozen-bubble
<garuhhh> bulmer: ping 192.168.0.1
<kbrooks> oh, not here
<bulmer> garuhhh: okay, how about pinging localhost from windows?
<garuhhh> bulmer: from windows, i type ping 192.168.0.1
<ala> hello all...
<bulmer> garuhhh: umm do you have a firewall on your ubuntu side?
<_genie_> hello all
<ala> whatever happened to libdvdcss in feisty?
<garuhhh> firestarter is not ON right now... i mean i can't see it on my desktop..
<wastrel> feisty #ubuntu+1
<_genie_> need to migrate from MS Outlook to Evolution Mail, how to move my emails from .PST folder to Evolution mail?
<garuhhh> bulmer: the last time, when i started Firestarter, i was able to ping!
<bulmer> garuhhh:  can you please dis--able your firewall first so you can easily troubleshoot?
<garuhhh> bulmer: how do i do that?
<garuhhh> bulmer: am sorry, i 'm really new in this
<lingdong> test
<bulmer> garuhhh: i dont know how to use Firestarter, um kill the pid of Firestarter?
<albacker> Is it possible to make XMMS transparent !?
<genii> crap found the solution to dh420's issue and now he left
<ala> garuhhh: try sudo /etc/init.d/firstarter stop
<Jowi> mike1o, maybe this one but unsure http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PCL_6_PCL_XL_Printer
<genii> hd420 rather
<garuhhh> bulmer: i was trying a while ago, typed "iptables -F" nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> i'm still trying to figure out why folks use software firewalls.
<Jowi> mike1o, got to leave for a while now, good luck
<upsilon> hello
<hd420> genii: I'm still here
<bulmer> garuhhh: let me just tell you, firewall may be on the way of your troubleshooting, so kill it for now
<genii> hd420 Sorry had dh and hd reversed :) Found the answer anyhow
<Edin> can someone walk me through installing wine tools
<garuhhh> bulmer: nothing happened :(
<genii> hd420 Found it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615
<IndyGunFreak> albacker: i don't think so, but it might be
<albacker> If anyone can answer me.. can i make XMMS transparent, semi-transparent i mean !
<ramza3> can I type something at the terminal to logout of gnome, my mouse locked up
<bulmer> garuhhh: what did you do ?
<albacker> IndyGunFreak, have never heard about it ?
<IndyGunFreak> albacker: no i haven't.... it'd be cool though
<garuhhh> bulmer : i typed /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<Edin> can anyone walk me through installing winetools?
<Edin> nvm
<garuhhh> ala: thanks ala!
<bulmer> ramza3: yes, ctrl+alt+f2  and login
<IndyGunFreak> albacker: every screenshot i've ever saw, etc, it was skinned.
<kelsin> Edin: do you have a reason to want winetools, it's not as needed as it used to be
<kurumin> EAE
<bulmer> garuhhh:  check the firewall if its up or there are any rules
<kurumin> EAE
<albacker> IndyGunFreak, thanks
<ramza3> bulmer: uh, that gets me to the console, how does that help
<Owen_> I have created a 5Gb unassigned partition on my harddrive using windows, but ubuntu cannot find my harddrive to install onto?
<hjmills> hi all - where does the openssh-server log stuff?
<IndyGunFreak> albacker: did you ry google?
<garuhhh> bulmer: how do i do that? iptables-L?
<bulmer> ramza3: umm have you heard of kill command?  man kill
<adminx> Anyone here use irssi?
<Zoffix> Hi, I just had a power failure and now when I try to start either xchat or xchat-gnome they just freeze, I tried to reinstall them already and they still freeze. What should I do? Are there some checks that I should run?
<bulmer> garuhhh: man iptables
<kelsin> !anyone | adminx
<ubotu> adminx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<albacker> IndyGunFreak, yes, but i got nothing.
<kelsin> adminx: there is also a #irssi channel on freenode
<IndyGunFreak> albacker: yeah, id on't think i've ever saw xmms transparent... maybe beep, i don't know.
<garuhhh> bulmer: yes i did the iptables thing: i got 3 CHAINS (INPUT,FORWARD, OUTPUT)
<kelsin> albacker: you can get it that way with compiz or beryl, but that involves a lot of installing and figuring stuff out
<garuhhh> bulmer: one site said, they should be there, if the firewall is accepting every traffic.
<IndyGunFreak> kelsin: i imagine it would.
<albacker> kelsin, yeah i know that, but it needs a faster GraphicCard then mine.
<garuhhh> is there another way to see if there's a firewall in the way?
<IndyGunFreak> garuhhh: what type of firewall do you have?
<bulmer> garuhhh: what does the iptables rules say? this is part of your learning process
<genii> hd420 Anyhow, hope one of the methods there works for you. I found it just after logging out of here so came back to try and catch you in time. Leaving again now LOL
<kelsin> albacker: what do you have?
<bulmer> garuhhh:  you didnt follow my suggestion of man iptables huh?
<mike1o> Jowi, tnx
<albacker> kelsin, intel graphics..
<Priest-of-Psi> what is vino?
<garuhhh> bulmer: yes, thank you for guiding me... Chain INPUT (policy Accept), chain FORWARD (policy accept), Chain Output (Policy Accept), and under them this appears: target     prot opt source      destination...
<kelsin> albacker: I run compiz on my laptop with an intell 85565 (or soemthing like that card) just fine, it's a 1.6 pentium M
<kelsin> bulmer: in other words: no ;-)
<bulmer> hehehe
<Owen_> Can anyone please help me. I have created a 5Gb unassigned partition on my harddrive using windows, but ubuntu cannot find my harddrive to install onto?
<hd420> it seems to have worked
<garuhhh> indygunfreak: i don't know really, i've been following a number of tutorials last night, and can't really remember, what i typed! (dumb me... :(  )
<bulmer> garuhh those rules should be empty..nada
<garuhhh> bulmer: how do i remove those?
<kelsin> albacker: using the i810 xorg driver
<albacker> kelsin, im using that too
<albacker> kelsin, compiz froze once in here..
<chris2316> we talking bout beryl?
<garuhhh> bulmer: someone told me to make use of iptables-F, but it doesn't do a thing :(
<bulmer> garuhhh: remove what? iptables is not removable, its part of the kernel
<albacker> kelsin, i dont like a lot of eye candies tho
<bulmer> garuhhh: one more time, man iptables
<garuhhh> bulmer: remove the polices? how?
<Laibsch> Hi, I just read about the wordpress security problems.  I run edgy, wordpress is at version 2.0.4-2. Do I need to update or is that version uncompromised?  It is still the latest version in edgy.
<Zoffix> Hi, I just had a power failure and now when I try to start either xchat or xchat-gnome they just freeze, I tried to reinstall them already (by removing completely first and then installing again) and they still freeze. What should I do? Are there some checks that I should run?
<non1> hi is there any solution for this problem? i searched over 2 hours in the internet but didn't found anything usefull.. pls help http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4006
<kelsin> albacker: well compiz and beryl are both alpha, but it's the only wayt to get true transparency, you can run one of them with all plugins off except the transprency ones
<cables> Zoffix, try removing the configuration files in ~/.xchat and ~/.xchat-gnome
<MKR> zoffix: that specific one doesn't affect your WP, but your version is so old that I could list about 30 security patches since its release
<kelsin> non1: for actual beryl support or help there is a #ubuntu-effects room that will help you
<MKR> wait, not Zoffix
<MKR> whoever asked about wordpress
<non1> kelsin: thx
<albacker> kelsin, id like to try that.
<albacker> is there any step-by-step and howToo ?
<TooR4u> how to record 'rstp' protocol with terminal clint..?
<chris2316> does anyone have a  high pitched beeping problem with left channel speaker(laptop)
<IndyGunFreak> albacker: step by step for what/
<albacker> IndyGunFreak, kelsin told me about compiz and beryl. and i asked if theres any tuto that has a step by step tuto
<TooR4u> how to record 'rstp' protocol with terminal clint..?
<KratoS__> hi, how to join the italian chan? ^^
<TooR4u> i have recorded mimms through mimms .
<TooR4u> Now how to capture rstp protocol?
<AMD-> is it possible to install grub on a cd
<garuhhh> bulmer: i'm trying to delete a chain, a using sudo iptables -X INPUT, it gives INVALID ARGUMENT.... how does that work?
<TooR4u> i mean streaming video?
<sacater> does anyone know where i can get a static IP for a desktop/server for free
<TooR4u> how to capture rstp streaming video
<Cc2iscooL> I've got a unique(?) problem. My touchpad on my laptop works perfectly when I boot the computer, but after going into hibernate mode (and then returning from it) the mouse wheel function of the touchpad no longer functions. If I reboot the machine it works properly again...does anyone know why this might be occuring?
<albacker> what's the difference between compiz and beryl ?
<bulmer> garuhhh:  iptables -F  flushes all i believe
<TooR4u> how to do that?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Im having some trouble setting the MySQL password when following the ubuntuguide, anyone here who can help?
<bulmer> garuhh im off now..laters
<garuhhh> bulmer: yes i did that... doesn't work
<TooR4u> can any one tell me....
<SpaceBass> anyone know a good commandline client with rss?
<kelsin> albacker: beryl is a fork of compiz. I feel it's buggier, but has more features
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password
<garuhhh> bulmer: everything in the rule says ACCEPT, so is there something wrong still?
<posingaspopular> !it | KratoS__
<ubotu> KratoS__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kelsin> SpaceBass: I was recently exploring raggle and snowsnews, I didn't settle on either, but maybe you'll like them :)
<mike1o> Jowi, tnx i'll let u know
<chris2316> sacater, you tried http://www.madasafish.com/features/static-ip.asp
<AMD-> grub on cd ?? is it possible
<KratoS__> thanks posingaspopular
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> running this, with appropriate settings, it cant connect to the host!
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<teardrop> plz i need help to configure mi wireless any can help me pzl
<albacker> kelsin, ill go for compiz tho
<sacater> chris2316: not yet, thanks :D
<SpaceBass> kelsin, are those both just rss aggragators?
<PriceChild> UbuntuN00B_HBG, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP has a good waklthrough for the basics of mysql
<ctothej> hi all. I'm looking to sync to the Audiobooks section of the ipod 5.5G. I thought it would just be a smart playlist looking for Genre tags (i labeled my audiobooks "Audiobook" as the genre). How can i get it to recognize certain mp3s as audiobooks? btw im using amarok for syncing.
<Zoffix> cables: thanks, that did it :P
<kelsin> SpaceBass: yes
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> PriceChild: very nice, ill have a look! thanks!
<teardrop> who know anything of wireless
<teardrop> i need help
<PriceChild> teardrop, ask your question
<KratoS__> thanks ubotu
<kelsin> albacker: I did it the other day by just installing the compiz package "sudo aptitude install compiz" then replacing metacity with compiz: "compiz --replace"
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PriceChild> KratoS__, ubotu is a bot ;)
<SpaceBass> kelsin, im looking for a bittorrent client with rss
<KratoS__> LoL
<kelsin> albacker: make sure you have direct rendering first: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<teardrop> sorri im chilean
<KratoS__> scuse me XD
<kelsin> SpaceBass: oh sorry, I must have misread your question
<Breetai> Hi all, I have a latop that also has Vista on it. I have ntfs-3g. The NTFS partition mounts just fine, but when I browse to the Users folder, the only subfolder I see are "Default" and "Public", any idea how to get to my user folders?
<teardrop> i dont recived help in spanish channels XD
<KratoS__> i'm a newbie XD
<teardrop> i need know what put on dns
<teardrop> i dont have any number here
<PriceChild> teardrop, Probably the ip of the access point you're connecting to
<teardrop> what ip
<teardrop> of the router or of my computer
<albacker> kelsin, ever heard about direct renderin showing on and off if i kill X ? i have it now, if i contrl alt backspace.. and start again i dont have it anymore.. and after altctrl backsp again, i re-have it :S !? any idea ?
<PriceChild> teardrop, router
<kelsin> albacker: no not at all :-(
<garuhhh> bulmer: you really think its a firewall? how do get to see any other firewall running?
<teardrop> in server dns i put the ip and then
<albacker> kelsin, what about compiz and xgl with intel graphics ?
<teardrop> i donnt need any more to configure my wireless?
<chris2316> i had that ctrl alt backspace issue
<kelsin> albacker: what do you mean? just install the compiz package and go, I wouldn't worry about XGL, no need
<soweto76> teardrop, your isp should have dns ip listed on its website
<kelsin> albacker: if "compiz --replace" says you dn't have the composite extention then you need to add the composite extention to your xorg.conf
<soweto76> teardrop, do you have a static ip address for you ubuntu computer?
<albacker> kelsin, run compiz without XGL at all ?
<teardrop> i dunno
<teardrop> i got a laptop
<Thug-N-Me> is there any package that allows me to connect my nokia n73 phone to ubuntu box and copy tracks on it ?
<kelsin> albacker: yes, the i810 driver has the right opengl extention and xorg past 6.8 has the composite extention, you don't need XGL
<teardrop> but i think yes
<PriceChild> albacker, kelsin compositing support in #ubuntu-effects please.
<soweto76> teardrop, how are you connected to the internet?
<albacker> kelsin, can i apply compiz in fluxbox or jsut gnome ?!
<teardrop> I GOT INTERNET FOR CABLE
<teardrop> i got a inalambric router
<teardrop> and that is
<kelsin> albacker: talk in #ubuntu-effects now
<soweto76> teardrop, If you have a wireless router, it should be able to do DHCP and automatically configure the DNS.
<teardrop> yeah but i dont have any numer on dns
<muffle> nickserv identify zazaza
<muffle> damn
<teardrop> i read in forums  a numer 192.i dont remeber
<soweto76> teardrop, do you need to have a static ip or are you using DHCP, the automatic method
<ramza3> is totem movie player based on xine
<kelsin> ramza3: it can be based on xine ir gstreamer, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer (I think) are the packages
<garuhhh> how do i know the settings of firestarter?
<teardrop> ANY REMEMBER A NUMER 192.... OF DNS?
<chris2316> is there a more advanced sound manager available for  ubuntu? id like to control each speaker seperately (laptop)
<kbrooks> !caps | teardrop
<ubotu> teardrop: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<soweto76> teardrop, do you need to have a static ip or are you using DHCP, the automatic method
<mike1o> Jowi, it worked!!
<mike1o> Jowi, where are u from^?
<kelsin> chris2316: you mean just control volume of each speaker or send different stuff to each speaker?
<teardrop> sudo pppoeconf???
<teardrop> whats taht
<Thug-N-Me> is there any package that allows me to connect my nokia n73 phone to ubuntu box and copy tracks on it ?
<chris2316> kelsin, im having a high pitchd sound come from my left channel, and as a temporary solution id like to switch it off,
<lilrayray> hi all, I have just uninstalled beryl, and now my gnome themes dont have any affect on the taskbars
<Trentster> hey all, any1 here familiar with ntop, and can help me, I have a problem that ntop resets the statistics every time the pc reboots, I want to be able to keep data for months and be able to tell for eg: on a certain day a certain ip used so much bandwidth...
<chris2316> until i learn kernel configuring and all that anyway
<kelsin> chris2316: the alsamixer program can let you lower the volume of one side all of the way
<mike1o> Jowi, i used the pcl 6 generic driver
<mike1o> Jowi, are u there??
<chris2316> kelsin, thanks alot!
<soweto76> teardrop, It seems that you cannot answer questions that would help me to understand you setup.  Sorry I could not help you.
<errpast-wc> Hi, I'm having two printer issues.  CUPS and formatting.  I've put a brief description of the issue, and some command output on a pastebin. Does anyone have 5 miutes to take a look? http://pastebin.ca/389259
<errpast-wc> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone use gtweakui?
<jeanre> hmmm
<jeanre> where is the gtk themes in the repo?
<sacater> chris2316: nope, you need to have some kind of an account
<sacater> anyone know where I can get a static IP for free
<jzubillaga> maldiitos
<gues1> hi there anyb into dvd authoring? by probl: m2v(3.9GB)+ac3(o.2GB)=4.5GB normal?
<jzubillaga> dejen d hablar asi co;o
<jeanre> I am looking for a nice white milk theme?
<sacater> jeanre: try gnomelooks.org or xfcelooks.org
<billy> Greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<jeanre> yeah
<jzubillaga> seveas fuuuck you.. im fuck it you mother
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<billy> I resized my windows partition using gparted and now windows will not boot.  Anyone ever had this problem, or have any insight into a solution?
<gues1> hi there anyb into dvd authoring? my probl: m2v(3.9GB)+ac3(o.2GB)=4.5GB normal?
<gues1> also: dvd+mp2 wont play in home player
<errpast-wc> billy: this might help http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<Thug-N-Me> is there any package that allow me to transfer data from pc to nokia phone ?
<billy> errpast-wc : thank you.
<errpast-wc> billy: you bet
<jeanre> is rezlooks not in the repos?
<PriceChild> !rezlooks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rezlooks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Nope sorry jeanre ^
<Cc2iscooL_> I've got a unique(?) problem. My touchpad on my laptop works perfectly when I boot the computer, but after going into hibernate mode (and then returning from it) the mouse wheel function of the touchpad no longer functions. If I reboot the machine it works properly again...does anyone know why this might be occuring? I think it might be reverting to a PS2 mouse on boot from hibernate, but as I'm new to Ubuntu I really can
<Cc2iscooL_> 't be positive.
<grout> i have a laptop without a cd-rom with with a floppy, can i install ubuntu from the internet with a bootdisk somehow?
<jeanre> hmmm
<jeanre> I got the rezlloks theme pack
<jeanre> but they dont display correctly
<errpast-wc> I'm having printing issues.  I can access CUPS web gui  via localhost:631.  But CUPS won't let me perform a number of actions.
<Sus> hi
<errpast-wc> I get output from the printer, but the format is incorrrect.  bottom margins are being ignored.
<wolle_> hi
<posingaspopular> !grub | grout
<ubotu> grout: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolle_> someone could me help?
<errpast-wc> I'm 99% sure I've got a CUPS permiossions issue, but have tried and failed to solve
<posingaspopular> !ask | wolle_
<ubotu> wolle_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sus> how can I setup my wifi
<errpast-wc> wolle_: go ahead
<wolle_> i want to play back my backup home.tgz .. but i dont know how..
<wolle_> thx :D
<Maul555> my xserver refuses to start after a vid driver adjustment.  How can i get it to come up again from the command line?
<errpast-wc> wolle_: do you mean you want to uncompress and unzip.  try tar xvfz <filename>
<posingaspopular> !wireless | Sus
<ubotu> Sus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sus> thxthx
<wolle_> yes i want to unpack this home file
<faceface> hi
<errpast-wc> wolle_: did that tar -xvfz <filename> work?
<Maul555> my xserver refuses to start after a vid driver adjustment.  How can i get it to come up again from the command line?
<jeanre> ok what do I need to make rezlooks work here?
<Sus> the message:wireless even not found
<wolle_> no it doesnt work errpast-wc
<TheGateKeeper> dvd+rw-tools is a package that has appeared for upgrade, but is dependent on genisoimage, but that is not in the repos, what is going on (I am using dapper)?
<Askar> can i downgrade to edgy?
<errpast-wc> wolle_: try this - gunzip < file.tgz    | tar xvf
<IndyGunFreak> TheGateKeeper: have you considered just using Gnomebaker or K3b?
<IndyGunFreak> Askar: its highly unlikely
<Askar>  IndyGunFreak: okok
<wolle_> @ errpast-wc: where does it unzip my file.. in the same directory?
<Maul555> askar:  isnt edgy the current latest release?
<IndyGunFreak> Askar: best thing to do would probably be to backup all your files, and do a fresh install of Edgy
<Maul555> my xserver refuses to start after a vid driver adjustment.  How can i get it to come up again from the command line?
<Askar> Maul555: yes itsthe latest stable release
<errpast-wc> wolle_: yes, I think it will creat a directory with the filename, and unzip everything below that directory
<Maul555> askar: how can you downgrade to the latest????????!!!!!!!
<posingaspopular> Maul555: downgrade to the latest...?
<Maul555> <Askar> can i downgrade to edgy?
<IndyGunFreak> Maul555: Feisty is still in testing, why anyone who's not extremely familiar with Linux woudl even dream of upgrading to it, is beyon dme.
<Askar> Maul555: downgrade from unstable feisty (latest) to stable edgy
<snerfu> I can't seem to find freeciv in the package managers. is it called something else in universe somewhere?
<Maul555> askar:  oh... oky
<chris2077> i think unstable means different things to different people
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: well, unstable pretty much has one definition.
<Maul555> can anybody help me with a dapper xserver problem?
<IndyGunFreak> so it can mean whatever they want it to mean, fact is, its unstable.
<TheGateKeeper> IndyGunFreak: I use k3b (in kubuntu) this is NOT a package that I have deliberately installed
<IndyGunFreak> TheGateKeeper: what isn't?  K3b? or the one you're having a problem with.
<billy> erpast-wc : thank you for that link.  attempting to boot windows leads me to a "invalid partition table" error.  I can still boot Ubuntu though.  I understand this isn't a 'doze oriented forum.  But if you can help, or just point me in the right direction, that'd be neato-bzeato.
<chris2077> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Resource busy or not available.
<TheGateKeeper> IndyGunFreak: the one that I having a problem with :-)
<chris2077> can anyone help me out with that error message|?
<IndyGunFreak> TheGateKeeper: and whats it called again?
<Maul555> billy:  the problem may be in the way you installed ubuntu after windows was installed.  prehaps ubuntu exercised too much artistic license on your hdd...
<IndyGunFreak> TheGateKeeper: so i guess my question is, why not just use K3b in place of the one you're having a prob with
<TheGateKeeper> IndyGunFreak: dvd+rw-tools is the package that has appeared for upgrade, which has this dependency on genisoimage (which is not in the repos)
<TooR4u> how to capture rstp streaming video?
<Maul555> my xserver refuses to start after a vid driver adjustment.  How can i get it to come up again from the command line?
<vorbote> TheGateKeeper: using the backport repositories?
<billy> Maul555 : possibly.  about your problem, mine has done that.  just change it back.  It may be that you need to wait until a kernel update, perhaps.
<GenNMX> How do I restart identd?
<faceface> ach... I am trying to find information about gtkwifi... as a replacement for 'network manager' because the latter stopped working on my laptop
<GenNMX> Excuse me. How do I restart inetd?
<Maul555> billy: yeah, about that, ummm... how do i change it back?
<TooR4u> how to capture rstp streaming video?
<faceface> any hints on how to get network manager working on ubuntu?
<vorbote> GenNMX: sudo kill -HUP inetd usually does the trick
<billy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Maul555> YES, THATS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!!
<Maul555> i need to write that down again..
<faceface> billy, that for me?
<TheGateKeeper> vorbote: nope I don't think so, in #kubuntu they say it is feisty repos but not the others
<billy> Maul555: yeah.  I have a little Linux notebook that I write down EVERYTHING in.  faceface:  no.  that was for Maul555.
<billy> Maul555: you'll need more script after you get done.
<GenNMX> vorbote: What does HUP do? Tell it to restart itself?
<IndyGunFreak> billy:  so sudo dpkg will downgrade Feisty to Edgy
<Maul555> billy: you usualy do, lol...
<chris2077> does feisty have a 3d release?
<faceface> sorry billy  - I tried re-installing network manager cleanly several times... it never fixes the problem
<chuckf> billy, I found using a wiki is better to search through
<jrib> chris2077: 3d release?  What does that mean?
<TooR4u> how to capture rstp streaming video?
<billy> Maul555: /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then /etc/init.d gdm start
<chris2077> sorry, 3d desktop
<vorbote> TheGateKeeper: that's the point. The only way you'd get a dependency to genisoimage into Dapper would be if you were using a fiesty (or a Debian Testing/Unstable) backport.
<jrib> TooR4u: mplayer -dumpstream
<faceface> TooR4u, man mplayer :)
<lilrayray> hi all, I have just installed compiz and when I run it, the bars above all of my windows disappear! how do I solve this?
<vorbote> s/fiesty/feisty/
<fleas> lilrayray: i also had that problem O.o didnt know what to do
<faceface> where is gtkwifi?
<chris2077> jrib, i was wondering whether ubunty will pump out a beryl release or something
<fleas> chris2077 : would be nice if they did
<chuckf> chris2077, word is the Feisty will have compiz availible
<lilrayray> fleas, that's too bad, so far, except for that, it works a lot better then beryl
<snerfu> anyone know how to easily get freeciv? 2.0.9 needs sdl 1.4.
<finsta> Hello people, I have an issue at hand
<jrib> chris2077: not ernabled by default, but there is a setting that lets you enable 3d effects by checking a checkbox and pressing ok.  You still need to install the 3d drivers on your own though
<PriceChild> chuckf, chris2077 feisty includes compiz installed (not enabled) by default
<OuZo> hi all, i think i messed up a LVM hard drive, can anyone confirm?
<blind> Having a problem scanning with my HP C3180 All-in-one unit. I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286105  -- but xsane still doesn't recognize it. what else can i do?
<finsta> I have a 160GB HD that won't mount now...On startup, it errors on fsck now: "fsck.ext2: Unable to resolve 'UUID=40e3c6c8-b0be-4f23-a960-07cf419ce7bb'"
<Maul555> should i use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<chris2077> jrib, thanks for the info, makes sense i guess
<GenNMX> Grrr, I'm still not getting an identd response
<Tamale> interesting problem.  utorrent through wine has been working fine for me for a while.. and still technically is.. but it's stuck in the system tray.  I can't get it to show up anymore.. every time i start it it's already minimized
<faceface> blind, you scan as root
<blind> faceface: really?
<peeps> anyone here do C or C++ programming?  just curious what IDE I should use
<ramza3> what is a good text editor, that I can replace gedit with.  Something fast
<gxr1> _______hi    how does one install ubuntu on a system already runnning win xp
<GenNMX> Has anyone succesfully setup identd on their system? I'm using nullidentd, but I'm open to suggestions.
<ramza3> not vim
<TheGateKeeper> vorbote: hmmm just checked & it seems I do have the ubuntu backports sources enabled, but how do I solve this problem?
<faceface> blind, Sorry, that was supposed to be a question, but yeah - try it
<lilrayray> peeps: give code::blocks a try
<gxr1> i booted from the live CD
<peeps> ramza3, you try nano?
<gxr1> installed it ... but i saw no grub option
<blind> faceface: it says scanning as root is dangerous and to probably not do it :P
<zpertee> how can I recover lost root password
<ramza3> peeps: is that xwindows based
<IndyGunFreak> gxr1: are you sure it installed?
<peeps> ramza3, no
<finsta> Anybody?
<jeanre> omg
<TheGateKeeper> vorbote: atm I am using dapper & have not upgraded
<jrib> zpertee: did you ever set a root password?  uBUNTU DOESN'T HAVE ONE BY DEFAULT
<peeps> ramza3, what is wrong with gedit?
<billy> Maul555: I've always found this handy. --> http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<jeanre> can someone help me fix my themes?
<faceface> blind, don't know... I would try it
* faceface screams DISCLAIMER!!!
<blind> faceface: tried. didn't work
<faceface> oh
<zpertee> jrib: I may not have. can't remember for sure.  how can I set one up?
<blind> faceface: xsane just won't recognize my scanner, however sane-find-scanner shows it.
<Maul555> billy: on the x.org server modules that should be loaded by default screen,   can i just select everything???
<jrib> zpertee: you don't need one.  Do you know about sudo?
<peeps> thx lirayray, i will try it
<ramza3> peeps; just one gripe, if I have gedit open and then I open the same file; I get that error "File already open, blah, blah"  why cant it just revert me to the file that is already open
<vorbote> The solution is to apt-pin it. I'm not sure you can use adept to do it with an GUI (syanptic can). Else you'll have to either disable the backports, or edit your apt-pinning config files in /etc/apt
<faceface> don't knwo
<finsta> Can anybody help me?
<mike1o> Jowi, it worked?
<PriceChild> finsta, ask :)
<zpertee> jrib: won't I need a password when I use sudo though?
<finsta> I have a 160GB HD that won't mount now...On startup, it errors on fsck now: "fsck.ext2: Unable to resolve 'UUID=40e3c6c8-b0be-4f23-a960-07cf419ce7bb'"
<jrib> zpertee: yep, it's your user's password
<jrib> !sudo | zpertee
<ubotu> zpertee: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IndyGunFreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zpertee> jrib: ok
<PriceChild> finsta, by any chance did you format it or something... which is when it stopped mounting?
<peeps> ramza3, well you know there is a revert command in the File menu
<finsta> Nope
<finsta> It was working perfectly fine
<blind> Having a problem scanning with my HP C3180 All-in-one unit. I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286105  -- but xsane still doesn't recognize it. hat else can i do?
<Maul555> anyone: on the x.org server modules that should be loaded by default screen,   can i just select everything???
<dmg> the mail message http://www.mail-archive.com/tinycc-devel@nongnu.org/msg00679.html addresses both 'Undecided/Unconfirmed' bugs against 'tcc'
<vorbote> I've never done it myself by hand, but there is this nice tutorial on apt-pinning here: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<finsta> The hard drive itself is fine, it doesn't produce any SMART errors or anything
<blind> s/hat/what
<PriceChild> finsta, you could try editing /etc/fstab to change the UUID into a standard /dev/hda1 etc.
<billy> Maul555: i usually do.
<finsta> Hmm...I'll try that, I'll be back in a bit
<ramza3> peeps: no I mean, gedit trys to have the same file open in 2 tabs, if I try to bring up the same file again; why cant it just keep the same tab
<TheGateKeeper> vorbote: thanx - that was my next question hehe
<typedestereo> will ubuntu's clock automatically update for dst tomorrow?
<KeeNaF> hi guys .. what is the best software for desktop to do list?
<Maul555> billy: ok, i didnt know if it would cause problems or soemthing.  i was thinking some came unchecked by default for a reason...
<posingaspopular> typedestereo: it should, i have no reason to think otherwise
<KeeNaF> i mean .. da todo list will be displayed on desktop
<jrib> KeeNaF: like a todo list?
<typedestereo> thanks popular.
<peeps> ramza3, I just tried to reopen a file, but I do not get any "file already open" message.  it just brings me to the existing tab
<finsta> I'll be back
<jrib> KeeNaF: I like using tomboy for that
<vox754> typedestereo, there was a recent update regarding that if you noticed.
<typedestereo> I didn't heh
<KeeNaF> jrib .. something like rainlendar ... but .. different package .. dont 1 rainlendar
<KeeNaF> :d
<cratel> my /boot partition only holds 50M and it is full. What can I safely delete in there? I have several versions of vmlinuz, System.map. initrd.img, abi
<IndyGunFreak> typedestereo:  open a terminal, and type this..     zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep isdst=1 | grep 2007
<peeps> ramza3, what version of Ubuntu and gedit do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> if you get an output of /etc/localtime  Sun Mar 11 08:00:00 2007 UTC = Sun Mar 11 03:00:00 2007 CDT
<IndyGunFreak> isdst=1 gmtoff=-18000
<IndyGunFreak> /etc/localtime  Sun Nov  4 06:59:59 2007 UTC = Sun Nov  4 01:59:59 2007 CDT
<IndyGunFreak> isdst=1 gmtoff=-18000
<IndyGunFreak> then you're ready
<ramza3> peeps: 6.06 , 2.14
<vox754> typedestereo, well I'm sure it is nothing. The "patch" said it fixed some time zones, but I'm pretty sure everything is correct.
<jeanre> anyone know of a decent milk gtk theme?
<typedestereo> right then
<ikaruga> how do i split a large picture/PDF/etc so I can print it?
<billy> Maul555:  it *could* be different for you.  It's never tripped anything up with me.
<KeeNaF> jrib .. once i type sudo apt-get install tomboy .. it says that my laptop already has newest version .. but i couldnt find da tomboy
<KeeNaF> :(
<zpertee> what do I have to ad to /etc/network/interace to make my ubuntu server stup for dhcp?
<peeps> ramza3, hmm well it seems to work ok in edgy, which has gedit 2.16.1.  maybe this functionality was changed between those versions
<jrib> KeeNaF: it's a panel applet
<ramza3> peeps: did you click on the open option or double click on the file for example, on the desktop
<IndyGunFreak> typedestereo: did you try that command?
<peeps> open option
<jrib> ikaruga: you could use 'rasterbator' (google)
<ramza3> peeps: try double clicking on a file
<peeps> ok just tried that, same result, works fine
<peeps> well, it brings up the existing tab, but does not revert it, if that is what you want
<finsta> PriceChild: No long
<finsta> -luck
<finsta> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdd1
<finsta> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<finsta> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<finsta> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<finsta> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<finsta>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<finsta> Which I tried
<peeps> ramza3, maybe you can try the latest version directly from gedit if you don't want to upgrade fully to edgy just for a text editor
<peeps> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/
<zpertee> jrib: do you know how to reload network settings without rebooting
<ikaruga> jrib: dude, that was a windows program
<ramza3> peeps: ok, thanks
<TooR4u> finsta,u r file system is correpted ..... u have to do 'fsck ' manually
<vox754> zpertee, usually the network need something like "auto eth0" to restart try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<jrib> zpertee: no, not really...  sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart   maybe
<finsta> Meaning?
<jrib> ikaruga: it's a web application
<Maul555> woot, im back in the gui, with the nvidia drivers... now lets see if i can keep my screensavers from freezing stuff up...
<jrib> (too)
<TooR4u> finsta, u r hdd have some bad sectors ...(Inodes)
<zpertee> jrib: it worked
<TooR4u> so u have to do u 'fsck' manually (Like dfragmentation)
<ikaruga> jrib: ahh.... it was.... not it's a program... thanks anyway.. will try wine
<c0nka> can any1 help
<vox754> zpertee, I think all startup scripts can be found at "/etc/init.d/" which you can "start, stop, restart" and others.
<finsta> That I know
<c0nka> how do you setup beryl
<TooR4u> then ...
<finsta> But when I run fsck, it errors out
<TooR4u> do it
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here run yahoo on gaim?
<dick> hello all
<finsta> Then on top of that, it prompts me to try another superblock
<finsta> Still errors out
<c0nka> how do you setup beryl
<zpertee> vox754: ok thanks for the tip.  it's a pain to have to restart ubuntu all the time
<jrib> ikaruga: http://screamz.madoka.be/wiki/index.php/Rasterbator_with_mono if you really want it... I know there are some clones but I don't know of a native linux one off the top of my head
<PriceChild> c0nka, #ubuntu-effects please
<dick> I was wondering, does anyone here us a mac? I was thinking about buying one, but does unbuntu work smoothly on macs?
<vox754> zpertee, most of the time you don't need to, you just restart services, X, daemons, and stuff.
<TooR4u> finsta, have u tried      fsck /dev/hda1 ..?
<finsta> Yes
<finsta> And fsck -f -b 8193 /dev/hdd1
<cratel> dick: I run Dapper on an Intel MacBook and MacBookPro
<finsta> It's hdd1 by the way
<zpertee> vox754: right now that I know how to do this from the /etc/init.d folder
<ikaruga> jrb: wow, thanks
<KeeNaF> jrib, how to access the panel applet?
<jrib> KeeNaF: right click on panel > add to panel
<PriceChild> dick, In short... ubuntu works on macs fine. Long: Ubuntu supports ppc up until Edgy. From Feisty it will only be community supported. However intel macs will still be supoprted as i386.
<KeeNaF> o
<KeeNaF> ok
<KeeNaF> tq
<Maul555> billy: thx again...  whatever i did seems to have fixed my original problem too...
* Maul555 keeps his fingers crossed
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows an image viewer which uses the arrow keys? like in winxp?
<c0nka> how do you setup beryl
<PriceChild> c0nka, #ubuntu-effects for beryl
<c0nka> ok cheers
<dick> thanks
<adminx> c0nka check out http://www.beryl-project.org/
<adminx> c0nka then click on wiki for directions
<billy> Maul555: sweet.  Did you check out that Debian Reference Card?  It comes in handy.
<bruenig> !info gqview
<TooR4u> what is the out put u got ..?
<ubotu> gqview: A simple image viewer using GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 707 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<finsta> e2fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdd1
<finsta> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<finsta> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<finsta> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<finsta> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<finsta>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Maul555> billy: ive got it up in my browser, but i havent read it yet...
<jrib> !paste | finsta
<ubotu> finsta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zaggynl> gthumbviewer does the job but no way to setup keys, ctrl+pageup/down for switching between images is annoying
<finsta> Alright, thanks
<jrib> ikaruga: ah the web app is here: http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/wizard.gas?Phase=1
<devilsreject> what up all
<billy> Maul555: Print it out and fold it up like the directions say.  Trust me: you'll be referencing it soon, especially when you're dumped to a command line. :)
<bruenig> !howdy | devilsreject
<faceface> how do I clear my 'printer configuration' ? I can't get rid of the printer notification icon telling me that the non existent printer is not accessible
<ubotu> devilsreject: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<devilsreject> im tryin to do a video screenshot in ubuntu is this possible?
<Maul555> how do i install firefox 2 in ubuntu 6.06... i need to replace my firefox 1.5, but the last time i tried, i ran into installation issues..
<bruenig> devilsreject, print screen
<finsta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9675/
<devilsreject> will it do a video?
<devilsreject> or just a pic
<finsta> Here, TooR4u
<jrib> !firefox | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<finsta> PriceChild, you have any idea?
<bruenig> devilsreject, it will take a screenshot of whatever frame is showing
<PriceChild> Maul555, Firstly... why do you want to replace it?
<PriceChild> finsta, No sorry :(
<chris2077> devils reject, have you got beryl? thatl do it for you
<TooR4u> finsta, uhh ....
<vox754> devilsreject, I'm sure you've seen videos in Youtube, they even have tutorials there, go check.
<herbal> good afternoon all
<Maul555> PriceChild: because i like firefox 2 a lot more than 1.5
<bruenig> oh he means screencast, not screenshot
<devilsreject> chris2077 --- lol yeah thats what im tryin to do make one for youtube of my beryl
<devilsreject> yeah
<faceface> !howdy faceface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howdy faceface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilsreject> screencast sorry
<PriceChild> Maul555, That's a statement not a reason ;)
<spinray> does anyone get text not showing up on some windows when using compiz?
<faceface> !howdy | faceface
<Maul555> PriceChild:  nope, thats my reason...
<finsta> I was going to try e2salvage but I can't get it to build
<bruenig> Maul555, use one of the many scripts floating around to do it
<PriceChild> spinray, #ubuntu-effects please
<jrib> spinray: #ubuntu-effects
<herbal> would anyone be willing to lend a hand with a sound issue?
<jeanre> hmmm
<Maul555> bruenig:  there are scripts floating around?
* bruenig goes to find one
<chris2077> herbal, im having sound problems also, whats  your issue?
<devilsreject> nothing showing how to do a screencast
<jeanre> how does one mout ntfs for normal users to read?
<bruenig> Maul555, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<raven3x7> is there a way to force wine to fullscreen?
<TooR4u> finsta, ohh
<Maul555> thx, ill read it
<zpertee> jrib: if I want to add packages do I really always have to use cd?
<herbal> i have a mcp55 hd audio card built into the mb, ubuntu sees it as a alc883, durring playback its horribly choppy almost like it gets stuck in a loop
<jrib> zpertee: no, disable it in your software repository preferences
<mitsuhiko> hossa
<adminx> anyone with success using sd carders on laptops in ubuntu
<zpertee> jrib: ok
<c0nka> wat is ubuntu
<mitsuhiko> any developers with some spare time here?
<herbal> im not sure which output is correct, the alsa mixer or the oss, etc
<PriceChild> !ubuntu | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<chris2077> herbal, that sucks.
<c0nka> ok thnx
<c0nka> can you install anything on here
<PriceChild> c0nka, pardon?
<jeanre> how does one mout ntfs for normal users to read?
<bruenig> c0nka, you can install anything linux compatible in ubuntu yes, your question is a bit confusing perhaps grammar problems or something else
<Aarohi> can i ask a slackware-related question here guys?
<Maul555> how can i find out exactly how fast my processor is running in "mhz" in the ubuntu gui?
<c0nka> o ok thnx very much
<adminx> I have a toshiba laptop with builtin carder, I would like for it to auto mount
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris2077> slackware-hardcore lol
<devilsreject> is there somethin in sypnatic package manager for screencasts???
<zpertee> jrib: how do I disable it from the software repository preferences
<Aarohi> bruenig: its still linux. anyway, where should i ask for help?
<Aarohi> is there a channel here
<bruenig> Aarohi, my guess is ##slackware would be a good place
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - how do I recompile the kernel and ndiswrapper with the same GCC?
<finsta> So, should I look for ext2 recovery progs now?
<Aarohi> oh, okay
<Aarohi> thank you
<Maul555> how can i find out exactly how fast my processor is running in "mhz" in the ubuntu gui?
<youser> anyone have any info on intel 965 chipset and SATA  hard drive and trying to install ubuntu???
<cc77> how do I start azureus in sudo mode?
<denis_on_ubuntu> wow so many people have questions lol
<denis_on_ubuntu> :] 
<mike1o> i have to do a fresh install on a new pc... do u recommend edgy or the latest feisty developer release?
<nkayhan> nicks
<jrib> zpertee: I'm not sure... it should just be an obvious checkbox in one of the tabs
<c0nka> were can i learn ubuntu becouse this is my first time on a linux os
<IndyGunFreak> cc77:  just start a terminal and type azeurus you don't even need to be sudo.
<raven3x7> youser i was under the impression that its not supported but i could be wrong
<youser> yeah
<zpertee> jrib: if I'm not using the gui I will have to do it a different way?
<youser> it hangs on the ubuntu loading screen
<Maul555> how can i find out exactly how fast my processor is running in "mhz" in the ubuntu gui?
<jrib> zpertee: you can comment the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> c0nka, Start off by downloading the "desktop" cd and booting from it... it won't change your hard drive.
<youser> this is the worst thing that could ever happen
<bruenig> !repeat | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<youser> ubuntu is my baby
<zpertee> jrib: ok that's what I'll do
<cc77> IndyGunFreak, , is it azeurus or azureus? because if I type azureus, it says command not found and the applications list calls the app azureus
<Maul555> ubotu:  you smell funny!
<bruenig> Maul555, I don't use gnome anymore but I know there was some system monitor thing when I did, perhaps in system>administration
<nkayhan> Is there a way to revert my keyboard shortcuts back to default?
<MrFlibble_> Maul555: Not really a "GUI" thing, but you can open a terminal and run "cat /proc/cpuinfo".
<cc77> IndyGunFreak, I have to be sudo as when doing its updates its complains about not write privil to a certain folder.
<Maul555> bruenig: thx ill look
<Maul555> MrFlibble_:  ill try that too
<devilsreject> how do i do a screencast from beryl?
<youser> is fedora core 5 or 6 anywhere near as customizable and cool adn ubuntu?
<chris2077> bruenig, there is a system monitor in admin tools, but it doesnt display mhz
<IndyGunFreak> cc77: ok, then be sudo, but it shouldn't be necessary
<PriceChild> devilsreject, recordmydesktop, istanbul, xvidcap ?
<chris2077> only cpu usage
<bruenig> chris2077, ok, as I said
<nkayhan> I can't find the config file, and even if I did, I would have anything to paste into it
<jeanre> hmmm
<bruenig> no more gnome for me
<finsta> PriceChild, any recommended recovery CDs to use?
<jeanre> how can I see if Xorg is using 3d rendering
<PriceChild> finsta, I don't know what the problem is so can't say sorry
<bruenig> youser, I am sure it is just as customizable
<devilsreject> PriceChild == where do i get any of those ill check synaptic
<raven3x7> youser, i think the driver had not been commited to the mainline kernel when ubuntu was released.  take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233540
<billy> Is there an AcidPro-like program for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> jeanre, glxinfo | grep direct
<jrib> billy: what does it do?
<finsta> I think the FS is purely corrupted
<youser> whats the newest ubuntu release? stable or unstable
<jeanre> hmmm
<raven3x7> billy AcidPro itsa a synth right?
<jeanre> PriceChild: beryl feels slow
<youser> i heard there may now be support for the 965 set
<bruenig> youser, edgy eft is the last stable release, feisty is in alpha
<PriceChild> youser, Dapper is "LongTermSupport", Edgy is latest
<Demeskus> Weird..
<billy> jrib : acid pro is an audio multitracker.
<cc77> IndyGunFreak, googles anwsered me, its ./azureus to start azureus
<bruenig> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<PriceChild> youser, Breezy is also still supported
<Demeskus> Whenever I try to do something in Terminal I get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<youser> yeah but my computer will not boot those versions
<PriceChild> jeanre, #ubuntu-effects please
<youser> what about herd?
<jrib> billy: jokosher, audacity maybe
<PriceChild> youser, herd's are alphas of feisty
<mitsuhiko> apparently not :D
<bruenig> youser, herd is the name of the feisty alpha, it is not stable
<youser> i see
<StoneNote> Demeskus, then you might want to run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nkayhan> Please, a little help with keyboard shortcuts?
<Demeskus> And whenever I do that, it says I can't do that as I'm not an administrator :\
<mitsuhiko> well if, i someone want to help out on a textmate port? :D
<StoneNote> Demeskus, try  'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bruenig> nkayhan, gnome's keyboard shortcut scheme makes me vomit
<Demeskus> I did.
<StoneNote> and?
<raven3x7> youser did you look at the link? well there is, but the kernel in the installation cd doesnt have the driver. so you either wait for feiisty or try to find a workaround.
<PriceChild> Demeskus, prefix it wish "sudo"
<Demeskus> Ah. That was it :D
<PriceChild> Demeskus, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<c0nka> wat is wine
<bruenig> nkayhan, just go into the graphical keyboard thing and do whatever you want to do
<bruenig> !wine
<Demeskus> Foolish of me.
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<PriceChild> c0nka, I have answered you before.
<c0nka> i no sorry but i had to restart the system sorry
<billy> jrib: I don't think you can multitrack with audacity.  Audacity is a good wave editor, but I need something where I can mix tracks.
<youser> so does anyone know if its the chipset causing the no boot or the sata hard drive?
<nkayhan> bruenig: yea, but can I revert back to defaults, as I was trying to scroll through them, I made every thing down arrow
<arooni> so do i have to run sudo apt-get update every so often?  or is that automatic
<jrib> billy: jokosher then
<jrib> !info jokosher | billy
<ubotu> billy: jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<bruenig> nkayhan, just change them to what you want, if you want to remove the shortcut completely I believe you can click on it and then hit backspace
<nkayhan> bruenig: Ok, sure
<bruenig> or delete or something like that
<billy> jrib : thanks.  I'll check it.  1.6 MEGS !!!  Wow.  We'll see.
<devilsreject> PriceChild -- i dl recordmydesktop from the website
<nkayhan> bruenig: thanks
<devilsreject> how do i install somethin
<devilsreject> im used to usin the command prompt
<jeanre> PriceChild: I am there
<TheGateKeeper> vorbote: I created a file called /etc/apt/preferences with this in it http://pastebin.ca/389331, & the problem seems to have gone away thanx :-)
<PriceChild> devilsreject, "sudo apt-get install packagename" or "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<nkayhan> devilsreject:apt-get install "program name"
<IndyGunFreak> nkayhan: he'll need sudo more often than not.
<bruenig> devilsreject, or is it source...
<raven3x7> youser i dont think the chipset is supported. unless they backported the code into 2.6.17
<arooni> anyone know how to install asterik for ubuntu?  i'm having *loads* of trouble (already googled it)
<Demeskus> Hmm.. Is there a way to check if I'm the administrator? :S
<bruenig> !rootsudo | Demeskus
<ubotu> Demeskus: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<youser> i heard that the 2.6.18 kernel may have support
<Demeskus> Ah
<MrFlibble_> I have an X config prob.  I can't get Ubuntu to create a working xorg.conf.  Debian Testing is able to do it (and produces 800x600@61Hz), but the same xorg.conf copied to Ubuntu 6.10 generates 800x600@81Hz, which the monitor can't display.  Any ideas where to start looking?
<chris2077> IndyGunFreak, which installs do not require sudo?
<nkayhan> devilsreject: or open synaptic under system, administration, synaptic
<youser> what would i need to get that feisty?
<surface> Demeskus, whoami
<devilsreject> see its on my desktop in folder recordmydesktop-0.3.3.1
<raven3x7> youser, you need a distro with a more recent kernel. 2.6.19 at least would be my guess
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: that was my point, most of them require sudo.
<devilsreject> alright
<bruenig> devilsreject, link me to the package
<PriceChild> youser, feisty is not erleased and unstable. It is not for beginners #ubuntu+1 for support
<Hoffmann> Anybody any idea how I should handle that: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8210/ ?
<fatyoga> anyone could recommena a good book to learn c++?
<devilsreject> got synaptic open
<c0nka> how do i use ubuntu
<bruenig> devilsreject, synaptic won't work if it is source which it sounds like it is
<raven3x7> youser, yeah but ubuntu edgy 6.10 uses 2.6.17
<Hoffmann> c0nka: More details please
<surface> fatyoga, thinking in c++
<PriceChild> devilsreject, read the readme inside the package... that will tell you how to install
<c0nka> becouse i am new to linux
<devilsreject> /home/devilsreject/Desktop/recordmydesktop-0.3.3.1
<chris2077> c0nka, the live cd will teach you
<orgy`> ive got a list of package i have to install, but i dont want to type them all behind a "apt-get install" command, how can i automate that process (i thought of pasting them into a text file one package each line and then some program can read it)
<nkayhan> c0nka: f1
<IndyGunFreak> c0nka: well what do you want to know how to do?
<seppan> does anyone know how i join a channel containing the "" letter? when i try to join #frgesport get a reply in the status window saying "#frgesport :No such channel" xchat doesn't seem to accept ? in commands?
<PriceChild> devilsreject, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<c0nka> how to use it
<PriceChild> seppan, That's not a valid character for a channel name
<bruenig> devilsreject, you can use the debian sarge package if you want by doing this: wget http://apt.linex.org/linex2006/dists/cl/gnulinex/binary-i386/recordmydesktop_0.3.3-1~sarge1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i recordmydesktop_0.3.3-1~sarge1_i386.deb
<IndyGunFreak> c0nka: how to use what?
<nkayhan> c0nka: f1 will guide you through a lot
<Hoffmann> Anybody any idea how I should handle that: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8210/ ?
<devilsreject> readme said nothin about installin it
<MrFlibble_> c0nka: play with it. Experiment. Learn.
<seppan> PriceChild, it works in mIRC can i get a serverlist to browse in?
<bruenig> devilsreject, yeah follow PriceChild's link
<c0nka> indygunfreak ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> c0nka: you should chnage your name to "earsbroken"
<bullgard1> Hoffmann: Na steht doch da: "To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line."
<c0nka> why
<nkayhan> c0nka: Are you new to computers?
<IndyGunFreak> because you can't listen
<devilsreject> i did that bruenig
<c0nka> no to linux
<Maul555> jeanre - use some of the more intensive screensavers, or games...
<raven3x7> youser, you could try feisty but keep in mind it is not stale and updates are liokely to break things
<devilsreject> that added my repository right it should be in synaptic now right
<chris2077> c0nka, ubuntu is pretty much common sense for the basic stuff
<fatyoga> surface: Thank you.
<Maul555> whoops, just realized i was responding to a 5 minute old comment
<youser> if i dual boot it wouldnt wreck my windows would it?
<c0nka> well ive never used linux
<surface> fatyoga, welcome
<bruenig> youser, if dual boot recked windows it wouldn't be called dual boot
<Maul555> youser:  backup backup backup!!!!
<Hoffmann> bullgardl: same error msg
<raven3x7> youser thats unlikely
<youser> lol ok
<bruenig> s/recked/wrecked/
<youser> im gonna try feisty i think then
<nkayhan> c0nka: Ubuntu's desktop enviroment (Gnome) is a lot like any other graphical enviroment like mac 0sx and windows, you shouldn't have problems opening things from the aplications menu
<bruenig> youser, you should use xubuntu feisty, they need testers
<IndyGunFreak> youser: always always always backup before messing with a linux install, even if not partitioning
<chris2077> c0nka, you will notice a simirality to mac os x, if youve ever used that
<billy> orgy`: isn't it just as easy to copypaste into a text file as it is to copypaste into a command line?
<youser> xubuntuuuuu
<raven3x7> youser, just be carefull with the partitioning. ;) default is to delete the entire drive
<youser> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: lol
<surface> xubuntu is cool
<surface> i see it with berly
<PriceChild> c0nka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<devilsreject> bruenig -- it should be showin up in synaptic package manager now right
<Maul555> ok umm...
<IndyGunFreak> surface: xubuntu is good, i like it.
<IndyGunFreak> using Beryl with it defeats the purpose though
<orgy`> billy not if they are formatted in a way that is not accepted by the command line :(
<bruenig> devilsreject, I told you to follow PriceChild's link, I don't know about synaptic, I don't use it
<Berto> is there a way to regenerate a default xorg.conf file?  I'm stuck in console on my other machine
<|dedal|> channel #pldhelp
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Berto
<c0nka> ive installed it all fine i just want to learn the basics m8
<ubotu> Berto: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Maul555> i have a nvidia driver issue with a FX5200...  opengl screensavers freeze the whole computer after about 30 seconds of working fine...
<erUSUL> Berto: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<PriceChild> c0nka, have you booted into ubuntu? Running in it now?
<xadloki> hello I got a problem with booting up ubuntu, It started to check the disks after the 31 reboots and now it just get's stuck forever checking some bad sector I suppose... I let it check for 5 hours, is there anyway to get through this ? I know there's a few bad sectors and they are on a partition that is totally empty so I'm sure the root and home partitions are in good state
<billy> orgy`:  hmm... how are they formatted.  as a vertical list?
<Berto> thanks PriceChild
<c0nka> yes
<|dedal|> quit
<arooni> help!
<c0nka> m8
<raven3x7> devilsreject, did you  click the reload button?
<orgy`> billy exactly
<arooni> can anyone help me installing asterik
<bruenig> xadloki, the way I get throught it is hard reboot
<devilsreject> yeah
<orgy`> billy maybe ill write a simple python script for that
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i love ignore.
<faceface> hey
<bruenig> xadloki, do you mean asterisk
<xadloki> bruenig: how do i hard reboot ?
<orgy`> ive often faced that problem
<faceface> how do I clear my configuration for printing?
<nkayhan> c0nka: Dude, what do you want to do with your hundreds of dollars wroth computer, is is a perperweight right now?
<bruenig> xadloki, hold the power button down on your cpu
<billy> orgy`: smoke 'em if you got 'em.  :)
<chris2077> wow supertuxkart is hard!
<faceface> I have a 'printer not found' warning all the time
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: ?
<xadloki> bruenig: that's what i did several times but it just starts over
<raven3x7> xadloki, you really should get a new harddrive before this one goes to hell
<IndyGunFreak> is it like mario cart or something?
<bruenig> xadloki, oh
<nkayhan> faveface: restarted yet?
<c0nka> what?
<arooni> having loads of trouble installing asterik on ubuntu: cd /usr/src; export CVSROOT=:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.digium.com:/usr/cvsroot; cvs login (password anonvcs) ... RESULTS IN: Unknown host cvs.digium.com  .... ideas?
<Migajoquinhas> hi everyone this is from portugal
<raven3x7> xadloki, have you tried ctrl+c
<chris2077> IndyGunFreak, yeh its a complete mimick of mariokart
<Huffalump> Anyone know how to automate vmware's probing for unused subnets, so I don't have to manually approve things every time Ubuntu updates some software?
<xadloki> well in Mac OS it says the disk is fine
<Berto> erUSUL, thanks to you too!  i messed up setting things up and of course didn't backup... all good now :)
<bruenig> !english
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: sweet
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bruenig> !pt
<Maul555> i have a nvidia driver issue with a FX5200...  opengl screensavers freeze the whole computer after about 30 seconds of working fine...  can anybody point me in the right direction?
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> Berto: no problem :D
<nkayhan> C0nka: what do you wan't to do right now on your computer?
<xadloki> raven3x7: i'll try ctrl+c
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: in the repos i assume?
<chris2077> IndyGunFreak, yeh, what i thought, controls are weird though, tough to use
<c0nka> learn ubuntu
<Migajoquinhas> hi people
<apokryphos> the ubuntu server I'm on seems to save fetchmail'd mail straight into Maildir. I thought fetchmail only supported mbox -- is some kind of conversion going on here?
<Huffalump> faceface, when do you see that warning?
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: well, i never played the original..lol, but i like a lot of these goofy linux games
<raven3x7> xadloki, well if you are right and it does have bad sectors its usually just a matter of time before it breaks completely
<chris2077> IndyGunFreak, yeah, where i found it
<Migajoquinhas>  did you ever came to portugal?
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: its installing
<nkayhan> C0nka: OK, well, you're on it right now, so you've learned how to install it, now what aspect of ubuntu do you want to know.  What task?
<chris2077> IndyGunFreak, nice, and lol yeh, decent games are far and few between
<devilsreject> it says that its installed in package manager
<devilsreject> whre do i go to use it
<StoneNote> c0nka, read everything here http://ubuntuguide.org/ and let me know when you've read it all
<IndyGunFreak> nkayhan: just how to use it!.. don't you understand..lol
<xadloki> raven3x7: well it's been reporting bad sectors occasionally for about 5 months already and im gonna push it till it get's totally screwed, I have other drives but I prefer to use this one for OS's
<posingaspopular> StoneNote: thats a bit of heavy reading...
<nkayhan> IndyGunFreak: I wanted to post this on digg, for some laughs so I was adding to the fire
<StoneNote> posingaspopular, he said he wanted to know it all :)
<posingaspopular> StoneNote: well then, thats different
<IndyGunFreak> if he'd give even the vaguest of ideas as to what he wants to learn, for instance, "how to surf the internet", i might entertain him but he's just being a moron i do believe
<StoneNote> that is one step on his journey grasshopper :)
<Maul555> i have a nvidia driver issue with a FX5200...  opengl screensavers freeze the whole computer after about 30 seconds of working fine...  can anybody point me in the right direction?
<raven3x7> xadloki, i just wanted to make sure you were aware of the situation, since you are :)
<zumi> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<posingaspopular> Maul555: reinstall the drivers, and see what happens
<StoneNote> c0nka, well, I guess that really makes you grasshopper
<zumi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Maul555> posingaspopular:  think an older driver might help?
<xadloki> raven3x7: yeh :) i'll give it another try now and see if I can get into ubuntu. thanks
<raven3x7> np
<c0nka> everything m8
<ChrisGo> what does ubuntu use for install packages like yum or rpm?
<billy> Maul555: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/13451-newbie-needs-help-new-installation.html
<Seveas> ChrisGo, dpkg and apt
<DinCahill> Hi. I'm about to install Ubuntu to a machine that already dual boots Windows Vista and XP. XP is installed on hda1 and Vista on hdb1. I assume the vista bootloader is on hda1 as I boot to HDD-0 in my BIOS. When installing Ubuntu, should I tell it to put GRUB on hd0,0? I know how to make GRUB recognize Vista, but am I right in assuming that installing GRUB on hd0,0 will not format it?
<goodtimes> So i pull out my keyboard and i pull out my glock, and i dismount your girl and i mount slash proc (/proc)
<Huffalump> heh
<Seveas> DinCahill, you're right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DinCahill> good
<devilsreject> where do i start this program from
<chris2077> ChrisGo, i had so many tar.gz and rpms lying around on my  comp when i began, should have asked like you did
<devilsreject> theres no command line to start it or anything
<Huffalump> devilsreject what program?
<raven3x7> devilsreject, what program?
<devilsreject> record my desktop
<Norf-ubu> if i add new hardware to an existing install of Edgy - will it automatically pick up the changes (assuming hardware is supported etc) ?
<ChrisGo> Seveas if I download the server CD but want the dev tools is there a single package or group install feature for dev libs gcc g++ maybe even java?
<c0nka> everything m8
<devilsreject> can't find a way to start this
<ChrisGo> chris2077 yeah im have been everywhere lately :)
<billy> Maul555: nevermind.  that post is a bit old.
<devilsreject> shouldn't it be showing up like under accesseries or somethin
<Seveas> ChrisGo, build-essential gets you a long way for C/C++
<VII> Anyone know how to make beryl autostart?
<Seveas> ChrisGo, sun-java5-jdk for java
<Roger_Melly> Does anyone know a permanent fix to the iPod RAID fix?
<ChrisGo> so its just like debian
<Dr_willis> raid of ipods?
<nkayhan> !dumbass c0nka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumbass c0nka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypherdelic> j #beryl
<erUSUL> VII: add it to System>Prefer>sesions (it appears in all guides)
<cypherdelic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins_0.1.9999.2~0beryl1_amd64.deb: Versuche, /usr/lib/beryl/libthumbnail.so zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket beryl-plugins-extra ist
<chris2077> out of interest, does debian look better than ubuntu, from an end user point of view
<Maul555> billy:  yeah, and it tells me to switch to mandrake...  ill throw a ati card in before i switch to mandrake
<cypherdelic> i cant install extra plugins if plugins are installed
<jrib> VII: add beryl-manager to what erUSUL said
<Roger_Melly> iPod has a HAL problem.  something to do with a RAID bug.
<Huffalump> devilsreject, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<Norf-ubu> VII : system > prefs > sessions and click "new" type in beryl-manager then ok
<billy> Maul555: :) We'll see if we can't find something else
<c0nka> how do i setup beryl
<VII> oh ok, thanx, I was under the impression that you had to do some special way with beryl
<thingy> chris2077, to see the difference between debian and ubuntu...ask that same question on #debian and see for yourself :-)
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, remove beryl-plugins-extra
<nkayhan> C0nka: A REAL QUESTION!
* Maul555 is going to try installing an older nvidia driver...
<c0nka> how do i setup beryl
<Norf-ubu> VII - well that works here!
<PriceChild> c0nka, #ubuntu-effects
<chris2077> thingy, lol distro rivalries, im liking it
<raven3x7> what filesystem do you mount dvds as?
<Norf-ubu> c0nka try #beryl
<c0nka> ok
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: Cant i install extra plugins?
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, beryl-plugins-unsupported has replaced -extra
<nkayhan> C0nka:http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<Norf-ubu> if i add new hardware to an existing install of Edgy - will it automatically pick up the changes (assuming hardware is supported etc) ?
<chris2077> gotsta go .
<aos> hey
<ChrisGo> alst question :) can you install gcc 4.1.1 current then install for example gcc 4.0.x and use something like gcc-config to switch environments?
<raven3x7> c0nka, if you check the wiki theres a couple of articles there
<aos> who can i instal DGuitar??
<aos> *how
<c0nka> ok
<nkayhan> Me hungry, go eat cheese poofs for breakfast
<raven3x7> nnyone/ what filesystem do you mount dvds as?
<sebrock> anyone using 3ddesktop here?
<Dr_willis> sebrock,  its not worth messing with...
<Dr_willis> :)
<posingaspopular> sebrock: try #ubuntu-effects
<cypherdelic> PriceChild: What about dbus? Do i need to install? I cant!
<sebrock> well it works...almost
<Dr_willis> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Dr_willis> depends if he means THAT 3ddesktop or 'A 3d Desktop' :)
<PriceChild> cypherdelic, "sudo apt-get remove beryl-dbus" don't need it.. and best to keep this in #ubuntu-effects
<ChrisGo> what is the big diff between Ubuntu and Debian where is this going to be better?
<cypherdelic> thanks
<mando> Hi guys, i tried everything I found on the web, but nothing really helped. How can I make Counter Strike (or steam) run under ubuntu?
<PriceChild> ChrisGo, the community makes ubuntu better imo
<Dr_willis> ChrisGo,  'polish' and lots of 'twiddling' :)
<billy> Maul555: try reading this.  --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208152&highlight=nvidia+opengl+freeze
<surface> ChirsGo ubuntu is using debian as base
<sebrock> Dr_willis, I neab that
<pestilence> ChrisGo: debian has a lot slower release cycle
<aos> any1 know how can i instal DGuitar?
<surface> ubuntu user driven, debian server driven
<pestilence> ChrisGo: and a much bigger package set in their main distro
<Dr_willis> !find dguitar
<ubotu> Package/file dguitar does not exist in edgy
<Maul555> billy: oky, i was just getting confused about having multiple driver versions installed anyways...
<Dr_willis> aos,  use the source I guess - its not in the repos.
<c0nka> how do u no wat versoin of ubuntu you have got
<posingaspopular> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
* Dr_willis pays attention to the cd he isntalls ubuntu with. to know his version.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ChrisGo> if i just need a server with basic compilations and a java env do you recommend ubuntu server over debain then?
<billy> Maul555: that sounds like it could be a problem.  Don't know much about nvidia, though.  I use an Intel (integrated).
<Dr_willis> ChrisGo,  i imagine  either one can do that job.
<pestilence> ChrisGo: if you want it to be production quality, go debian
<mando> Anyone here that knows how to install CounterStrike?
<dynamicdip> ls
<pestilence> ChrisGo: debian stable
<Dr_willis> ChrisGo,  some would advise using 'bsd' for a server. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Seveas> ChrisGo, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<ChrisGo> i was all about centos since its really redhat but hey are on really old gcc versions
<Seveas> only use debian if you want to get the same old things as centos :)
<pestilence> ChrisGo: doesn't the latest CentOS have gcc 4.1?
<ChrisGo> pestilence not with out exports and tweaking
<raven3x7> anyone know what other filetypes dvds use besides iso9660?
<mjr> udf
<ChrisGo> plus redhat jacks all the lib files
<cypherdelic> disconnect
<mjr> (plus, of course, anything that you decide to burn on a dvd, but udf is the "canonical" filesystem)
<billy> cypherdelic: did you think you were in a terminal?
<pestilence> ChrisGo: i don't think that's true
<aos> maybe some1 here know how to run ragnarok online server on ubu?
<pestilence> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/centos/4.4/os/i386/CentOS/RPMS/ has 4.1.0
<arooni> can someone help me install asterick on edgy?
<ChrisGo> i have heard they customize the gcc for redhat
<pestilence> ChrisGo: i have gcc4 on my centos machine *dunno*
<Maul555> billy:  oooh, this script looks promising, ill report back with what happens..
<raven3x7> mjr thanks. that worked! :D so edgy doesnt automount udf. maybe i should file a bugreport if there isnt one already
<billy> Maul555: hope it works.  get back to us and let us know.  ubuntuforums.org really is the first place we should be searching for problems.
<Demeskus> Hmm.. I can't seem to figure out how to access my hard drives. Halp? :D
<TooR4u> hii
<posingaspopular> Demeskus: acess?
<PriceChild> Demeskus, you want to access your windows drive?
<billy> Maul555: also, if it works for you, post your problem and the solution to that thread, please.
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TooR4u> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<raven3x7> Demeskus, they should be in the places menu
<Demeskus> I have two  drives, one on which I've installed Windows and Ubuntu and one I've got all my stuff in.
<cyris> stuff = data ? :D
<mando> lol
<Demeskus> Quite so :D
<Maul555> billy:  for sure, i hope it works..
<cyris> ah, i love saterday mornings...
<rjg_> Does anyone know of a res-hacker like program for linux?
<skyweb> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<rjg_>  Also, where's the list fo stuff that gets showed on the dropdown menu when you right click, I want to edit it.
<Seveas> rjg_, rightclick on the menu :)
<rjg_> seveas: like the menu that you get saying things like Create new folder.
<Maul555> billy: whats your forum name?
<rjg_> Nothing happens
<Seveas> rjg_, ah that menu
<Seveas> no idea
<billy> Maul555: my forum name is "Billy McCann".
<asaup> hi all
<jrib> rjg_: depending on what you want to do, you can add nautilus scripts which show up on a submenu there
<asaup> how can i make a remote dekstop connection to the comp of a friend of mine
<asaup> over the internet
<asaup> ??
<jeanre> how does one check if dma on a drive is enabled?
<mirak> is there a way to tell apt or dpkg to install kernels in a sub folder of /boot ? I use LVM and grub can't boot on a kernel located on a LVM partition
<grandi> hmm.. what was the ubuntu-general chat
<raven3x7> asaup hese running linux?
<grandi> the channel i mean
<rjg_> seveas: do you know how to edit it? On wndoze I'd run it thru res ahcker, but I don't have something like reshacker or the location of the file
<ofn> hello! what is the difference between the dvd and the cd version of ubuntu 6.10 edgy?
<asaup> yes
<Norf-ubu> if i add new hardware to an existing install of Edgy - will it automatically pick up the changes (assuming hardware is supported etc) ?
<asaup> we are both in kubuntu
<rjg_> Jrib: I want to add apps to lunch, just under the rest, not on the scripts menu.
<Seveas> ofn, the dvd has more packages, but they're just as easy to install via the internet
<raven3x7> ofn, the dvd includes the alternate install
<Demeskus> They drives not listed in the 'Places' menu or anything. I can see them in System -> Device Management though. :\
<ofn> okay, thanks Seveas and raven3x7 :)
<jrib> rjg_: if you're really interested and can't find an easier way, you could look at the source for nautilus-open-terminal
<asaup> raven3x7 we are both in linux and he activated his desktop
<Zeus> i've installed and used gdesklets previously, but for some reason after installing it this time, I can't find the gnome starter bar anywhere. It doesn't start when gdesklets starts either.
<frogduster> help!
<NewbieUser00001> i've got a broken samba package that won't upgrade and won't remove... it keeps telling me "samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.2._i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102"
<Seveas> rjg_, *brainwave*, install the nautilus-actions package
<Seveas> rjg_, and then look in system -> preferences
<frogduster> I'm getting permission denied errors on feisty while using dhclient as root!
<NewbieUser00001> can anyone tell me whats goin on with it?
<raven3x7> asaup, freeNX and err...  there is another program. i dont remember the name damn
<sebrock> Dr_willis, problem is that 3ddesktop is cycling trough my desktops to early, desktop has not been loaded yet, how can I delay this at startup?
<asaup> is there any way more simple
<TooR4u> i forgot the password of samba server....how to recover that?
<Seveas> NewbieUser00001, please paste the complete output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<raven3x7> asaup, vnc is the other one
<Seveas> TooR4u, reset it on the server with smbpasswd
<Dr_willis> sebrock,  check the 3dddesktop homepage.. once ya usew the program for a bit.. you realize its not.. err.. wo4rth using. :P  its just an old eyecandy toy.
<asaup> i have to install them both
<asaup> ??
<Dr_willis> sebrock,  its just at the top of the package lists so everyone just has to try it. :) its got a lot of 'annoyances'
<raven3x7> asaup, no just one. also try google for configuration help
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye all
<sebrock> Dr_willis, I have check there, says nothing about this problem... is there a way to delay startup apps?
<kharloss> hi. i want to chmod a folder and all subfolders . how can i do this ?
<rjg_> seavas: sorry,, I'm used to moddding m  WIndoze box as oppsed to my linux one, despite the fact I've been using linux since I was 5
<asaup> ok
<asaup> thanx
<billy> Bye Dr_willis.  Have fun at work!!
<mando> how can i get the buttons of my logitech mx 510 mouse to work?
<raven3x7> asaup, FrreeNX is supposed to be faster but i've never tried either
<BigMac> Hey all. I have a dell 1501 with a broadcom chipset in ubuntu edgy eft. I Have ndiswrapper'd the driver, set it up and my wifi light is lit, but I can't find eth 1 under right clicking the networking icon in the task pane.
<Seveas> rjg_, no sweat ;)
<rjg_> seavas: sorry,, I'm used to moddding m  WIndoze box as oppsed to my linux one, despite the fact I've been using linux since I was 5
<BigMac> I would just like to get this working
<Seveas> with *brainwave* I meant that I though of something :)
<rjg_> ah
<billy> mando: do NONE of the buttons work?
<NewbieUser00001> thats pretty much it there... other than "dpkg: error porcessing /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.2.i386.deb"   its on another machine so its hard to copy it to the pastebin
<jrib> Seveas: seems slightly easier than my suggestion
<mando> billy: the left/rigt and scroll thingy works ... the other dont ...
<Seveas> jrib, slightly :)
<akao> anyone have a mastery of C in here?
<mando> billy: I just really want to get my forward and backward buttons to work again ... really helpful when browsing the web
<jrib> akao: ##c
<billy> mando: understandable.  We'll see if we can't dig something up.  :)
<akao> ah thanks
<mando> billy: :D
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: did it say something about a post-install script failing?
<humpinH> hi, i'm running at 2560x1024 on 2 monitors.  can i hv a separate wallpaper for each screen?
<Botamis> Hi guys, can someone please assist me with installing codec for a video player?
<NewbieUser00001> no, just pre- something
<jrib> !codecs | Botamis
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: are you installing or removing the package?
<raven3x7> Botamis, what player?
<ubotu> Botamis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BigMac> Hey all. I have a dell 1501 with a broadcom chipset in ubuntu edgy eft. I Have ndiswrapper'd the driver, set it up and my wifi light is lit, but I can't find eth 1 under right clicking the networking icon in the task pane.
<NewbieUser00001> I'm attempting to force it... i was just trying to install LinNeighborhood
<Botamis> !codecs
<humpinH> !codecs
<humpinH> nm :P
<NewbieUser00001> pre-removal script is giving error
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: what are you trying to force?
<NewbieUser00001> i'm guessing for the old samba... would I need to stop the daemon first?
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: no
<NewbieUser00001> soundray: trying to force it to upgrade to next version
<NewbieUser00001> anything to get it out of broken status
<Ben701> Has anyone ever run a mail server on the desktop version of Edgy Eft?  If so I would like to ask a few questions of you
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: why?
<Seveas> !anyone | Ben701
<billy> mando: are you comfortable in a shell and using nano?
<Botamis> jrib: I'm lost cna you give me some guidance as what link to click and what to install?
<ubotu> Ben701: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NewbieUser00001> just trying to share files across the network
<jrib> Botamis: start with the first link
<NewbieUser00001> with something thats easy enough for my girlfriend to use
<Botamis> jrib: Yea that says that I should use free formats if I can.. how does that help me get a codec lol
<mando> billy: I actually installed ubuntu a few days ago ... But I'm wiling to try
<billy> mando: open a terminal.
<jrib> Botamis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is the first link
<mando> ok
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: sharing local files with the network? Or accessing files in a remote directory?
<NewbieUser00001> either /// both
<mando> billy:  ok
<mando> done ;)
<billy> mando: type `sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf`.  This file is what controls your x-server settings.
<cliq> Hello. How to compile kernel on ubuntu? I like modify the orinal config. thank's
<NewbieUser00001> but now I can't do anything with synaptic so long as there's a broken package
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: have you read the help?
<NewbieUser00001> no
<posingaspopular> !compile | cliq
<ubotu> cliq: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NewbieUser00001> i"ll google th error message
<soundray> !kernelcompile > cliq, please read the private message from ubotu
<tin_nqn> hello people
<NewbieUser00001> it doesn't seem like something that would be covered in the samba help
<jrib> !kernel | cliq
<ubotu> cliq: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cliq> ok thank you
<mando> billy:  ok ... Now i see some kind of text file, that includes also my grafic drivers and stuff ...
<billy> tin_nqn : greetings earth_creature.
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: I can help with the broken package, I just need to know what the general situation is.
<billy> mando: correct.  Scroll Down until you see text that pertains to your mouse.
<bluefox83> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tin_nqn> does somebody know a log file with the last deleted files?
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: right now it's failing to remove a samba package, correct?
<arooni> how can i rm -r a dir and not get prompted to delete read onl yfiles
<jrib> arooni: add -f
<mando> billy:  check ;)
<NewbieUser00001> yes, i was attempting to update it, but then it said it was broken, then I figured I'd remove and install the new one one at a time
<NewbieUser00001> but I can't remove it
<mando> billy: found it
<cliq> soundray: i'm using what version?
<posingaspopular> !version
<NewbieUser00001> i'm thinkin i need to update everything else first though
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<soundray> cliq: I don't know, find out with uname -a
<billy> mando: change the "ZAxisMapping" from "4 5" (or whatever) to "6 7".
<cliq> ok. thank you
<Botamis> jrib: I'm trying to follow the instructions but I get lost when it says to click on Repositories and click Add. I don't see ADd
<jrib> Botamis: what version of ubuntu?
<Botamis> jrib: 6.10
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: actually, you need to find out why the pre-removal script fails.
<BigMac> Hey all. I have a dell 1501 with a broadcom chipset in ubuntu edgy eft. I Have ndiswrapper'd the driver, set it up and my wifi light is lit, but I can't find eth 1 under right clicking the networking icon in the task pane.
<jrib> Botamis: you should have a "Third-Part" tab
<mando> billy: done ;)
<jrib> "Third-party" even
<NewbieUser00001> ima tryin
<Maul555> downloading packages on dialup sucks...
<Botamis> jrib: Ok i'm there, I clicked add. Now what?
<bluefox83> BigMac, wireless doesn't use eth1 it uses wlan
<jrib> Botamis: now continue with the page
<Seveas> bluefox83, not all wireless do that
<Botamis> jrib: it says to check some boxes, but i don't see the boxes to check
<Seveas> my wireless is eth1
<mando> billy: is that it ? Is that all ... seems impossible to me :S
<billy> mando: exit the text editor. be sure to save it.  then you'll need to restart.  press ctrl+alt+backspace.  log back in.  test it, come back here, and report.
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: have you looked at it yet?
<jrib> Botamis: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<NewbieUser00001> don't know how
<BigMac> bluefox83: I have never seen that as an option
<bluefox83> Seveas, oh...
<mando> billy great
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: it's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba.prerm
<billy> mando: no prob.
<Cyrus25801> is there a tut out there that helps you setup a server: I want to be able to create accounts and limit bandwidth and down and up limit's.Windows PC must be able to connect too.  I have searched the Internet but nothing that is very much detail.
<Seveas> bluefox83, and on another machine ath0
<NewbieUser00001> attempting "sudo apt-get install -f
<bluefox83> i've never heard of wireless using anything but wlan >.>
<mando> billy thx for help, be right back ;)
<Seveas> and on the third it's wifi0
<NewbieUser00001> same output
<NewbieUser00001> will look at the file
<billy> mando: right on.
<_F00BaR> hey
<lauchazombie> hi , does someboy have been able to use siefs ?
<_F00BaR> can i have some help please
<_F00BaR> i just installed ubunttu
<soundray> !ask | _F00BaR
<ubotu> _F00BaR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> !enter | _F00BaR
<ubotu> _F00BaR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BigMac> bluefox83: my light is on but lo, eth 0 , eth1 and sit0 all return nothing when I "iwlist scanning"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mbl-65-129-173.dsl.net.pk]  by Seveas
<_F00BaR> when i try to compile something i get this error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Seveas> !compilw _foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compilw _foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thcmonkey> can uncommenting also mean to remove ; not just #?
<soundray> _F00BaR: install build-essential and read the pm from ubotu
<Seveas> !compile | _F00BaR
<ubotu> _F00BaR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lauchazombie> instal bult essential
<lauchazombie> in synaptic
<Seveas> BigMac, is it a broadcom chip?
<BigMac> Seveas: yes
<lauchazombie> you have to enable multiverse and staff
<Seveas> BigMac, did you install the firmware?
<NewbieUser00001> soundray: ok i'm in it... but I don't know what I'm looking for
<Seveas> broadcom wifi does not work out-of-the-box
<cyris> Is it mee or is the number 1 wireless problem i see in this channel always to do with broadcom cards :S man broadcom sucks
<Seveas> cyris, indeed
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: something that looks like you might have force-removed it although samba depended on it.
<BigMac> Seveas: Not unless it was covered in this guide http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html
<mando> billy: It does work, but ... :S the mouse has lots of buttons. And the buttons, that did this job on windows don't do anything, but the buttons that didn't do anything on windows function now as back and forward
<Seveas> BigMac, try this: dmesg | grep bcm43xx
<Seveas> and pastebin the output
<rjg_> HEy guys, I've successfullly install nautilius actions...
<Seveas> BigMac, btw: that guide SUCKS
<NewbieUser00001> it is rather short, and doesn't seem to have much going on in there
<billy> mando: I see.  Did the "ZAxisMapping" read "4 5" before?  What did they read, if not?
<BigMac> Seveas: Sorry, I just used it because it was expressly written for my computer
<Seveas> BigMac, that guide may very well have broken your system completely
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: have you opened it with sudo?
<Seveas> BigMac, do you mind if I pm you?
<BigMac> no
<NewbieUser00001> nautilus in root mode... its open in gedit
<rjg_> now, I'd like to be able to rgiht click a blank section of my desktop and in the dropdown, see entries like "Firefox" that when clicked on run firefox, etc..... Now, nautilius actions curently does this for me, but only when I right click, say, a shortcut...How can I fix this>
<thcmonkey> can uncommenting also mean to remove ; not just #?
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: okay. Insert 'exit 0' as the second line and save. That will force a success on 'apt-get -f install'
<mando> billy don't really know what you are asking for :S the option said 4 5  before and then i changed it to 6 7 - i know I'm not a really big help ... sorry
<tonyb2006> i forgot the root pw for this ubuntu box and now it says the hdd failed fsck and wants to go into maitence mode
<NewbieUser00001> ok.
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: fairly unclean, but when you install it again (from the repositories please), it should be all right.
<headphase> hello
<adminx> anyone with success using sd carders on laptops in ubuntu
<adminx> I have a toshiba laptop with builtin carder, I would like for it to auto mount
<headphase> I can't get my external hd to work
* tonyb2006 looks around for a rescue disk
<Cyrus25801> is there a tut out there that helps you setup a server: I want to be able to create accounts and limit bandwidth and down and up limit's.Windows PC must be able to connect too.  I have searched the Internet but nothing that is very much detail.
<tonyb2006> score, usb flash drive
<soundray> tonyb2006: you have to chroot into it from a live CD or so and reset the password. Please leave the root account locked next time -- saves you pain and is more secure.
<NewbieUser00001> nice trick... but now its giving post-installation script returned error exit status 102 samba
<billy> mando: `sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf`.  change "6 7" to "8 9".  remember to save the file, log out (ctrl+alt+backspace), come back and let me know.
<tonyb2006> it might be locked
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: you may have to do the same trick on /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba.postinst then.
<NewbieUser00001> ok
<NewbieUser00001> will do
<mando> billy: what does 6 and 7 stand for? cant i just change it to more - considering that it stands for the amount of buttons
<mando> billy: ok ... thx
<mando> billy be right back
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: but please get used to the thought that the system will need a reinstall to fix it long-term.
<adminx> anyone with success using sd carders on laptops in ubuntu
<tonyb2006> meh im not at my house (where various livecds are scattered everywhere) so I cant find one
<bdina> i need help getting intel ht working -- can anyone here help me with that?
<knoppix> bjc
<nekr0z> Hello all! Have problem with a camera, it used to connect to my laptop OK, but after some update F-Spot says I'm not allowed to access USB device or something like this. I have found in forums, that camera should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules to work good, but mine IS ALREADY there, so I seem to be stuck. Any ideas?
<lauchazombie> i need help browsing the files in my phone is a siemens m65
<soundray> adminx: the word is card reader. Most SD card readers work with kernel 2.6.17 -- so if you're not on edgy yet, an upgrade might fix it.
<NewbieUser00001> soundray: it finished successfully
<NewbieUser00001> what next?
<xamox> anyone have a good performance tweaking guide for edgy?
<mando> billy: Now none of the extra buttons work
<bdina> Is anyone running edgy with HyperThreading???
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: read the help:
<soundray> !samba > NewbieUser00001
<NewbieUser00001> okiedokie
<billy> mando: relax.  fixing it is as simple as going back and changing xorg.conf.
<adminx> soundray i'm on 7.04
<billy> mando: remember how to do that?
<mando> billy: do you have any other suggestions? if not, i ll just stick to the option before :D
<billy> mando: yes.   i have other suggestions. :)
<nblracer> i dont recalling seeing a patch, but was there an update for the timezone/daylight savingtimes chnage for the US
<mando> yeah, linux doesnt seem all that complicated - dont know what all the people are talking about
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: also, check out the sections on " How to mount/unmount network folders..." in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<mando> billy: oh you do ... Well then, whats the next idea :P
<billy> mando: me neither.  it has a slight learning curve, but ... hey ... with all this help.
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: it's an unofficial guide, but this section is quite useful
<soundray> adminx: in that case, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<mando> billy: Thats the main reason i changed ... Ubuntu has even its philosophy !!
<soundray> nblracer: there is. Install tzdata
<mando> billy: so what was the other suggestion you had ?
<mando> billy:  hahaha
<billy> mando: `sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf`.  change the "ZAxisMapping" back to "4 5".  Let me know when you do that? (remember, it takes me a second to type.)
<soundray> nblracer: and check whether the DST dates are correct with "zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007"
<nekr0z> mando: Hey, I used to think that way too, but now I just connect a device that worked 2 weeks ago, and it doesn't, and no one seems to have the clue... So I'm not so sure now :(
<MTec007> hello, is there a way to install without loading X?
<soundray> nekr0z: I've missed your problem description so far
<mando> billy: changed back to 4 5
<nekr0z> soundray: Have problem with a camera, it used to connect to my laptop OK, but after some update F-Spot says I'm not allowed to access USB device or something like this. I have found in forums, that camera should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules to work good, but mine IS ALREADY there, so I seem to be stuck. Any ideas?
<soundray> MTec007: yes, choose a server install
<whieimhere> Is there an easy way to divide a 1.1 gig movie file into two smaller movie files to be burned to CD
<Gena-Trius> Hi!
<MTec007> i cant load the live cd, i need to not load X at all'
<nblracer> soundray im little new, how do i go about installing that
<Gena-Trius> Does anyone have this card? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBuffalo
<flake> can I make my own gnome session without overwriting the default one?
<nekr0z> soundray: Maybe it was too long for the channel... Are there limits here?
<billy> mando: now add this line below the "ZAxisMapping" line.  `Option    "ButtonMapping"    "1 2 3 6 7".  Save.  Log out.  Test it and report back.
<flake> i want to use a desklet taskbar and get rid of the top applications menu, but be able to go back if I mess something up
<soundray> nekr0z: are you a member of group plugdev? If not, run 'sudo adduser $(whoami) plugdev'
<kubie> hi there
<kubie> I got the ubuntu cd
<Gena-Trius> It's coming with my new laptop, and I need to make sure that what is says in the Comments section is ALL I'll need to do.
<billy> mando: don't put the ` character into your xorg.conf text file though.  8\
<kubie> but I cant choose LVM when it asks me to format the disk
<kubie> has anybody got an idea what I supposed to do?
<mando> nekrOz: I know what you are talking about. For example my printer won't work under linux :( Which is pretty stupid, cause i need to switch to win just to print a document ... same with my microphone
<nekr0z> soundray: I'll do, but just for convenience: how do I see if I am already?
<soundray> nblracer: just open a terminal and run "zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007"
<mando> billy i see
<Gena-Trius> Hello?
<AlexC_> hi,
<soundray> nekr0z: enter just 'groups' and see if plugdev is listed
<billy> Gena-Trius: what's up?
<thcmonkey> is there a way of sending a network message from an ubuntu machine to an xp machine? - obviously when on the same network
<MTec007> soundray: i cant load the live cd, i need to not load X at all, is that possible?
<kubie> thcmonkey: netsend
<nekr0z> soundray: It is.
<kubie> eeer
<kubie> thcmonkey: smbmessage
<kubie> or something like that
<soundray> MTec007: yes, you will need the alternate CD. See ubotu's pm
<soundray> !alternate > MTec007
<Gena-Trius> This card ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBuffalo ) is coming with my new laptop, which I mean to install ubuntu on. Is that, in the Comments box, ALL I'll need to do?
<thcmonkey> kubie: awesome, cheers dude
<VII> Ive downloaded a tar.gz-file containing icons, how do I use them?
<kubie> thcmonkey:  but yeah, there a util in the samba package
<mando> billy: do i need to put option in the first row ?
<PriceChild> VII, extract to ~/.icons
<kubie> why did they make the installer so retard?! :/
<AlexC_> VII: drag n drop them into the the theme editor window thingy, System->Prefs->Theme
<VII> hm
<flake> can I copy my current gnome session and edit that so if I mess anything up I can go back to my default gnome session?
<billy> mando: yeah.  do your best to line up all those words with the words above them.  For instance, the "Option" should line up with the other "Options".
<kubie> is there an alternate cd for herd? does anybody know?
<thcmonkey> kubie: know how i access it from a terminal?
<mando> billy cool
<AlexC_> kubie: #ubuntu+1
<feta> on xubuntu, festival complains when trying to play 'Hello': '/bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found #<Utterance 0xb71ada18>'. why is that and how to fix?
<billy> mando:  I don't think that's very important to get the entire line perfect.
<soundray> nekr0z: are you plugging the camera while you're already logged in?
<nekr0z> flake: You definitely can, but I'm afraid I don't know how. Hang on a second, I'll try to figure it out.
<billy> mando: you did put that new line *below* the "ZAxisMapping" line, right?
<flake> ok
<nekr0z> soundray: Sure.
<mando> billy: dont wanna be a dush ... just dont wanna make a mistake ... yes i put it there
<cpsalvestrini> Hi all
<AlexC_> Hi
<billy> mando: ditto.  remember to save the file.  log out and let me know if it works.
<cpsalvestrini> I'm having some trouble with gnome keyring manager
<soundray> nekr0z: I've no idea at the moment, but check every hour or so if someone has logged on who can help... sometimes it takes some patience.
<mando> billy:  do you want me to put an 8 after the seven ?
<danny31> Hi all
<AlexC_> Hi
<NewbieUser00001> soundray: I know how to use it, I just didn't know what was wrong with i
<NewbieUser00001> it
<billy> Mando: we'll try that *after* we try this.
<NewbieUser00001> thanks for the help... i appreciate it
<danny31> how can i open dicom files?
<cpsalvestrini> Specifically, the keyring manager does not store my passwords
<mando> billy: kk
<bariel> hello, what should i do if i get this error: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_CONFIG_HEADERS
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: you're welcome. Come back and help others when you're through the initial newbie stage ;)
<grandi> is there channel for more general chat?
<AlexC_> #ubuntu-offtopic grandi
<nekr0z> soundray: Is there a way to figure out where in /dev/ the camera is at the moment. Just wanna check the permissions by hand.
<mando> billy brb
<Botamis> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grandi> Alec, thanks
<cpsalvestrini> !gnome-keyring
<AlexC_> !restricted | Botamis
<Ng> bariel: have you installed build-essential?
<ubotu> gnome-keyring: GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 63 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<ubotu> Botamis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bariel> NG, build-essential is already the newest version
<cpsalvestrini> so as i said, gnome-keyring will not save passwords.
<bradford> Tried to run software update and got error E could not lock var/cache/apt/archives/lock open (11 resouce temporarily unabalible) E: unable to lock the download directory.
<cpsalvestrini> *-) are you running synaptic as well?
<mjg> Can anyone help with installation of  wireless nic (D-LINK DWL-G510) on Ubuntu Edgy?
<soundray> nekr0z: I'm not sure. I'd do a 'ls /dev >/tmp/devlist1', then plug the camera and do 'ls /dev/ >/tmp/devlist2 ; diff /tmp/devlist1 /tmp/devlist2'
<NewbieUser00001> soundray: I do try... i'm in here often under the name CyberCod... this is just a desktop I set up to sell... i made a shortcut to irssi that was pre-configured to come in here with this name
<bariel> Ng, i have another information, i got If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.. how can i use it?
<cpsalvestrini> mjg: try installing ndiswrapper and the latest windows drivers, should work.
<arooni> how can i become root
<arooni> for awhile
<danny31> su
<AlexC_> !sudo | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> NewbieUser00001: good, I'll know who you are ;)
<cpsalvestrini> arooni use sudo -i
<billy> arooni: there is no root for Ubuntu.
<Gena-Trius> Can anyone help me?
<nblracer> soundray thanks it all looks good
<mjg> cps: Documentation says it should work with ath_pci module and madwifi
<AlexC_> not if you don't ask a question, Gena-Trius
<bradford> Any help here??
<Gena-Trius> I have, twice.
<AlexC_> !ask | bradford
<ubotu> bradford: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gena-Trius> This card ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBuffalo ) is coming with my new laptop, which I mean to install ubuntu on. Is that, in the Comments box, ALL I'll need to do?
<nblracer> soundray Is there a way i can turn auto updates on too
<bradford> ok my question is Tried to run software update and got error E could not lock var/cache/apt/archives/lock open (11 resouce temporarily unabalible) E: unable to lock the download directory.
<mando> billy so much about the complicity of linux systems ... it all works great now PLUS even the buttons, that didn't work on win work now ... besides one button, which i dont even know what its supposed to be for
<cpsalvestrini> ok mjg. it might be a firmware / chipset driver if you can't get your card to work.
<mando> billy GLAD :D
<MTec007> where can i get the "Alternate CD"?
<Ng> bariel: it's more likely you need to run ./autogen.sh or install a newer automake, but it's hard to say
<cpsalvestrini> that's why i suggested ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<AlexC_> bradford: do you have synaptic or apt-get running ?
<Ng> MTec007: should be in the same place as the desktop one
<nekr0z> soundray: I'll give it a try.
<mando> billy thx man, you've been a great help ! ;)
<MTec007> i dont it
<MTec007> see it*
<bradford> AlexC I'm not sure what you mean.
<AlexC_> bradford: is Synaptic open?
<billy> mando: please go to ubuntuforums.org and post a thread.
<Gena-Trius> Also, the person selling the laptop said it was WLI-CB-G54m but the card listed here has an L at the end of it's name. Might this be bad?
<mjg> cps: Not sure what you mean by that. I have 2 ubuntu computers, one runs, the other does not... makes no sense to me...
<AlexC_> Gena-Trius: probably. Try it when it arrives,
<Comrade-Sergei> by default where does ubuntu put the executuble for its programs?
<Gena-Trius> The thing is, if anything goes wrong, I don't get to keep the laptop.
<ChrisGo> ok jsut installed the server cd 6.10 and it never asked me for root password what is the default so i can change it?
<billy> mando: I'm really glad to help.
<AlexC_> Comrade-Sergei: depends, usually though it's /usr/bin
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<Gena-Trius> I can't have any probablies...
<bradford> AlexC not sure.  How do I know
<flake>  /usr/bin i think
<flake> you can do a whereis
<mando> billy, i will ... i just hope my english is good enough for that :S...
<AlexC_> bradford: look in the window list thing and the bottom?
<billy> mando: you're english is great.
<mando> billy: ;)
<ramza3> how do I change the "Text Editor" from gedit to something else
<Gena-Trius> I'll ask on the forums.
<cpsalvestrini> jmg: cards by a same manufacturer might use different chips in later revisions of the card... that's what i meant by that.
<flake> whereis konqueror
<mando> billy: Ashame :S
<AlexC_> it's over here
<bradford> Software update is open.
<mando> billy: hahaha
<ChrisGo> when you install the server cd it doesnt propt you for root password how do you su or sudo if you dont know the password?
<CheshireViking> is there a good, working speech recognition system for Ubuntu/Linux, I'm just downloading Sphinx from the repo's, just wondering if this is the only one and whether it can integrate with other apps like openoffice etc
<dimeotane> when I delete a file nautilus/desktop freezes for a couple seconds... anyone have this problem or have suggestions?
<cpsalvestrini> bradford: close software update if you want to run apt-get manually
<Comrade-Sergei> AlexC_ do you  have bittorrent, thats the one im looking for
<ChrisGo> is there a default password?
<nekr0z> flake: The default session is in /usr/share/gnome/default.session and I believe that you can locate the file where your current session is saved (try "gnome-session-save" and see what files appear in your home directory) at that moment. You can remove them later or replace with the default one.
<mjg> cps: Thanks for the info... I've given up on trying to fix this. I'll use ndiswrappers for now... The card worked fine in Dapper, broke in edgy...
<ChrisGo> about 10 seconds and im never looking back this is bad
<AlexC_> Comrade-Sergei: just download a .torrent file and double click it
<bradford> I am just trying to run software update.
<cpsalvestrini> yw mjg:)
<bradford> So how do I get software update to run?
<cpsalvestrini> i have an issue with gnome keyring manager: it won't save my passphrases. no matter what i do, it won't save passphrases. i've even manually deleted my keyrings (and by doing that i think i fubared it) but so far no dice.
<gnudoc> bradford: do you just want to upgrade your installed software?
<bradford> Yes
<billy> bradford: system>administration>update manager
<caravena> Hello, how to install package dcopprinter in Ubuntu Dapper?
<nekr0z> soundray: diff returns empty string. Do you have ANY indea of what the hell is happening?
<dumbalien> using scribus in windows; does it work better under linux?
<bradford> billy that is what I am doing and get the error.
<gnudoc> bradford: several ways. are you comfortable with typing into the terminal?
<AlexC_> nekr0z: soundray left,
<MTec007> Ng: i wonder if the server install CD will load, while the live cd wount
<billy> bradford: what does the error read?
<bradford>  E could not lock var/cache/apt/archives/lock open (11 resouce temporarily unabalible) E: unable to lock the download directory.
<nekr0z> AlexC_: thanks, I've missed it.
<phewl> is it weird that my ubuntu runs worse without xgl?
<Ng> MTec007: in what way does the live CD not load?
<phewl> like it lags way more
<AlexC_> phewl: nope,
<Comrade-Sergei> wow bittorrent.com must have taken quite a legal beating since i last saw it. lol
<phewl> whys that?
<niyanta> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my compaq presario v3000z. I'm having a problem with wireless. I followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29 and installed my windows broadcom driver. This is the output if ndiswrapper -l: " Installed drivers: bcmwl5 driver installed, hardware present". But when I try to connect using sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "<MyEssId>" key <MyWEPKey>, it's
<niyanta>  not working
<AlexC_> phewl: xgl/compiz/beryl use the Graphics Card instead of the CPU to do drawing of the desktop,
<billy> bradford: open synaptic.
<ChrisGo> just installed the server cd and it didnt ask me for root password is there a default so i can change it?
<dumbalien> using scribus in windows; does it work better under linux?
<inthepit> anyone available to help me with teamspeak
<phewl> well cuz i updated and the beryl-core update broke my xgl and im working on downgrading to get it working again
<MTec007> its real slow, i shut the pc off after staring at a orange screen with 2 all grey empy toolbars for 20 minutes
<AlexC_> phewl: so it actually, kinda, speeds up you're pc - as it's not using the cpu (as much)
<mvfeinstein> Hello, I have a pretty new install of ubuntu feisty and it is running kind of slow. Can anyone here point me in the right direction on how to speed it up
<PriceChild> !sudo | ChrisGo
<ubotu> ChrisGo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ng> MTec007: hmm, was the CD drive still making noises?
<Ng> ?win 81
<PriceChild> ChrisGo, root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<Ng> erk
<MTec007> yep
<AlexC_> mvfeinstein: Feisty is in Heavy development, only use if you know it _will_ break! and for Feisty questions go in #ubuntu+1 please
<atomiku> ive just copied a folder to another hard drive how can I checksum thingy the two folders to make sure its copied correctly?
<Maul555> whats with all these people running unstable versions all of a sudden and then wondering why they have problems?
<mvfeinstein> AlexC_ thanks for the tip
<phewl> AlexC_, but with xgl i cant play games like tremulous or it runs but it'll be in a different resolution then my screen and when i join a server its all in a weird language but the main menu is all the same just when i join it looks like its encoded or something
<billy> atomiku: is checksum like md5sum?
<bradford> where is synaptic?
<AlexC_> Maul555: I have _no_ idea. I've seen loads of people running Feisty who are new to Linux then complaining it's not working,
<atomiku> yeah
<AlexC_> bradford: system->admin->synaptic
<Ng> bradford: System->Administration
<Nick_oi> hi guys, what does it mean if i get bash: ./jdk-6-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied?
<AlexC_> you don't have permission,
<inthepit> anyone able to help me with a quick TeamSpeak question
<cpsalvestrini> bradford: system > administration>synaptic package manager
<MTec007> ng: alt CD: "installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM." <-- this applys to me.
<Ng> Maul555: because people see Herd release announcements on Digg and don't read :/
<Maul555> im new to linux, but i know better than to try to run an unstable version...
<Nick_oi> well i tried it as root
<billy> atomiku: you can use the `md5sum /example/folder` command in a terminal to check them.
<Ng> MTec007: ah that could well be the reason then
<MTec007> yes.
<MTec007> so i do need the alt cd then im guessing
<cpsalvestrini> Nick_oi: try doing the same thing with sudo before ti
<ChrisGo> so basically sudo -u root su works ?
<MTec007> i dont want x installed any way, server only
<Nick_oi> cpsalvestrini: i tried as root
<inthepit> in TeamSpeak i need to pick my onboard sound and not my sound card...  not sure how cause its not named the same as on the volume selector
<AlexC_> MTec007: the Alternate CD does still install X,
<AlexC_> MTec007: if you want no X, use the Server CD
<ChrisGo> MTec007 the server cd is a base as it gets :)
<nekr0z> AlexC_: If asked for...
<cpsalvestrini> Nick_oi: did you check the permissions for the file in question? make sure it's executable
<atomiku> ive just copied a folder to another hard drive how can I checksum thingy the two folders to make sure its copied correctly?
<billy> bradford: have you found and opened synaptic yet?
<MTec007> but what about the memory issue?
<AlexC_> !repeat | atomiku
<ubotu> atomiku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ChrisGo> how do you add auto start services like in gentoo rc-update add sshd default works?
<cpsalvestrini> Nick_oi: also, try looking for a deb package for java 6, it installs better
<billy> atomiku: use the md5sum command in a terminal.
<nekr0z> MTec007: how much memory do you have?
<MTec007> 128
<atomiku> billy: how, i read the --help but it didnt tell me much
<phewl> haha
<superkirbyartist> !virus
<inthepit> Nick_oi: use automatix to install java.  not easyubuntu
<phewl> it tells you exactly how to do it
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Nick_oi> cpsalvestrini: sorry stupid, stupid ,stupid windows habits:)
<cpsalvestrini> atomiku: try looking up the manpage for the app you're trying to run
<superkirbyartist> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lilrayray> hi all, how would I go about disabling one of my cores on my dual core intel processor?
<inthepit> automatix installs 6 easyubuntu installs 5
<nekr0z> MTec007: should be enough for a system without x
<AlexC_> lilrayray: no idea, but why would you want to do that?
<cpsalvestrini> lol Nick_oi :) I know, took me a while to care about permissions
<maggi> hi there! i'm trying to build a custom live cd from ubuntu 6.10. all i want is using a patched kernel instead of the one that came with caspar. my problem: after booting caspar from the cd (testing done with VMWare) and chosing my patched kernel, the kernel fails to boot because it isnt able to open /scripts/caspar (message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar") and ends up with a panic. any idea?
<cheeseboy> hi can someone help me configure mythtv with lirc?
<atomiku> im trying to check a folder though
<Nick_oi> thanks a lot cpsalvestrini :)
<freak1> i want to download vlc player  And codecs Where i can download this things for Ubuntu?
<kny> if i install ubuntu using this computer on a hdd i afterwards put into another computer, will it cause any trouble? like, is the hardware it was being installed upon of any importance?
<AlexC_> freak1: open up Synaptic and search for "vlc"
<cpsalvestrini> yw Nick_oi :)
<lilrayray> AlexC_: because ubuntu seems to be incapable of handling a dualcore processor.  Ubuntu freezes up COMPLETELY every so often
<inthepit> freak1: use automatix
<inthepit> http://getautomatix.com
<freak1> And codecs?
<atomiku> how can I md5sum a folder?
<_ant_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<inthepit> all of it is on there
<AlexC_> freak1: VLC comes with a lot of codecs, but also:
<Ng> don't use automatix
<MTec007> nekr0z: will the ram be a problem? the live cd wouldnt load for me to install it. im thinking the install gui may pose the same threat
<Ng> read the wiki
<AlexC_> !restricted | freak1
<ubotu> freak1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kanzie> Is there something wrong with the lupine.me.uk-repos? They take forever to update...
<ChrisGo> wow never get answers lol
<phewl> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AlexC_> lilrayray: I've ran Ubutun on both a AMD X2 and an intel core 2 duo ... both cores work fine
<nekr0z> kny: I did that without any issue. But the video card can be a problem as far as I understand
<ChrisGo> ok how bout this ont he server cd is sshd installed by default?
<kny> oh, so the videocard setup is being determined during installation only? nothing else?
<lilrayray> AlexC_: well your lucky. I have an older Pentium D, and it freezes up somewhat often
<nekr0z> MTec007: Try XFCE for GUI, not GNOME.
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: to connect the the server you'll need to install openssh-server
<billy> atomiku: i'm not sure if you can do entire folders.  if you make sure the contents of each folder is identical and then md5sum a couple of the files, there's a exceeding high chance that everything went fine.
<AlexC_> lilrayray: weird, never heard of any one have problems with that cpu
<Alpenmilchschoko> I still cannot understand..what is so special about Ubuntu?
<MTec007> how would i do that?
<nekr0z> MTec007: but I myself have run Dapper on 96 MB system
<ChrisGo> AlexC_ thanks so i do have to install just didnt know if it was instaleld by default thanks
<AlexC_> Alpenmilchschoko: use it and see for you're self
<dumbalien> can i partition an active windows hd, without aff ecting the files
<atomiku> billy: i need to be completely sure
<cheeseboy> can someone help me configure mythtv with lirc
<cheeseboy> ?
<slvmchn> i have two soundcards, but when i boot they randomly get put in order, so sometimes my onboard is /dev/dsp and other times it's dev/dsp1. is there somewhere i can actually assign these? and the volume menu only lets me swith between them, i want to be able to specify which soundcard is /dev/dsp and which is /dev/dsp1
<Alpenmilchschoko> AlexC_: i do
<apallo> is it possible to make everything in gnome passwordless?
<billy> Alpenmilchschoko: geared for those new to Linux.  "Sees" a lot of hardware, and has a huge support group (us).
<fwtest> where can i find header file which defines FRIBIDI_CHARSET_UTF8 ?
<PriceChild> Alpenmilchschoko, this is a support channel... best to go #ubuntu-offtopic
<nekr0z> kny: No, but the settings for video driver are in xorg.conf and system might not run GNOME without reconfiguring xorg if you migrate from NVidia to ATI, for example.
<kny> ah, i see. thank you.
<Alpenmilchschoko> thanks
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<kny> would it also work if the host system is virtual, as in vmware, only?
<lilrayray> AlexC_: I have read that linux tends to have problems with dualcores.  Anyway, I noticed on 6.06 that, by default, only one core was active, and it worked quite well.  I then installed the 64bit 6.06 and started getting these freezes.  Im running 6.10 i386 and it shows two cores active, and I am getting these freezes
<MTec007> nekr0z: i have 6.10 not 6.06
<cheeseboy> help
<billy> atomicu:  one moment.  I'll see what I can dig up about md5sum/chksum'ing an entire folder.
<billy> where's bradford?
<AlexC_> cheeseboy: how do you expect us to help if you just go "help" ?
<dumbalien> can i partition an active windows hd, without aff ecting the files
<maddash> atomicu, billy: why not just tar the folder
<slvmchn> i have two soundcards, but when i boot they randomly get put in order, so sometimes my onboard is /dev/dsp and other times it's dev/dsp1. is there somewhere i can actually assign these? and the volume menu only lets me swith between them, i want to be able to specify which soundcard is /dev/dsp and which is /dev/dsp1
<cheeseboy> i asked my question twice
<cpsalvestrini> dumbalien: yes you can, there's ways to do that
<twysted> llilrayray, it almost sounsd like a hardware issue
<atomiku> maddash: the folder is like 30gig
<Ng> cheeseboy: #mythtv might be a better option
<AlexC_> cheeseboy: just ask you're question again, next time, instead of just going "help". I'm not going to go hunting up and down this IRC channel trying to find you're question,
<nekr0z> MTec007: Didn't try 6.10 (that machine died in a battle against a cup of coffee), sorry :(
<dumbalien> cpsalvestrini - is it difficult , dumbalien = newbie
<ChrisGo> kinda windows like it asked for the cd
<MTec007> lol
<Maul555> cheeseboy:  this is a very busy chan, sometimes you have to repeat your entire and concise question several times, but not so often as to annoy the ops...
<halasao> hello all
<ChrisGo> lol not good if server is off site
<cheeseboy> how do i configure mythtv with lirc?
<maddash> atomiku: then grab the "ls" of each directory and "diff" them
<halasao> who can tell how to mount ntfs in ubuntu
<cpsalvestrini> dumbalien: not at all, unless your partition in MS WinBloze is very full
<nekr0z> Have problem with a camera, it used to connect to my laptop OK, but after some update F-Spot says I'm not allowed to access USB device or something like this. I have found in forums, that camera should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules to work good, but mine IS ALREADY there, so I seem to be stuck. Any ideas?
<atomiku> maddash: how?
<AlexC_> cheeseboy: #mythtv
<ChrisGo> can you disable apt-get install from asking for cd?
<_F00BaR> hey
<_F00BaR> Error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libdbus-1-2
<cheeseboy> i tried there
<twysted> cheeseboy: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LIRC_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_Eft
<AlexC_> !ntfs | halasao
<ubotu> halasao: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_F00BaR> anyone???
<_F00BaR> Error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libdbus-1-2
<AlexC_> !repeat | _F00BaR
<ubotu> _F00BaR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dumbalien> cpsalvestrini - would i be better off , reformatting and then dual booting
<MTec007> nekr0z: so can i run XCFE from the boot screen?
<twysted> _F00BaR what are you trying to install
<cpsalvestrini> _F00BaR: What pkg ar you trying to install?
<_F00BaR> Xchat
<twysted> _F00BaR from source or from a package?
<_F00BaR> .deb
<twysted> _F00BaR sudo apt-get install xchat
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: just go into Synaptic and serach for "xchat"
<flake> my desklets didn't start back up, dont know if it would be a good idea to do away with top taskbar in gnome
<maddash> atomiku: `ls -l <path to folder>   >  filename ; ls -l <folder2>  > filename 2 ;  diff filename filename2;`
<_ant_> heh, so many ways...
<cpsalvestrini> try installing the dbus library from synaptic F00BaR
<ChrisGo> the packages.ubuntu site just died
<|Jason8|> I just reformatted my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu, but grub didn't come along.  Now when I boot, it gives me a Grub 15 error.  How can I fix this?
<ChrisGo> its just really slow my bad
<nekr0z> MTec007: Well, XFCE is not supplied on Ubuntu CD. You might install a non-GUI system and apt-get xubuntu-desktop (or try Xubuntu CD :)
<_F00BaR> cpsalvestrini link?
<Maul555> chrisgo: whew...
<ChrisGo> _F00BaR did you try apt-get install libdbus-1-3 ?
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: we install software differently in Linux, we don't go to websites and downloading random files, and double clicking on them.
<atomiku> maddash: hmm?
<_F00BaR> doesnt work
<atomiku> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /home/ubuntu/SOURCE   >  filename ; ls -l /home/ubuntu/DEST/  > filename 2 ;  diff filename filename2;
<atomiku> ls: 2: No such file or directory
<atomiku> diff: filename2: No such file or directory
<twysted> AlexC you mean ubuntu ;)
<billy> atomiku: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237129&highlight=md5sum
<maddash> atomiku: 14:22:40 <atomiku> maddash: how?
<atomiku> okay thanks
<twysted> _f00BaR what doesnt work
<cpsalvestrini> F00BaR: type this on a terminal: sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-3
<AlexC_> twysted: other distros have repositories as well =)
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: we have a central 'repository' system, that you can access thousands of software by going to "System-->Admin->Synaptic"
<_F00BaR> cpsalvestrini, done
<_ant_> hey is there a list of "non-official" repos out there?
<cpsalvestrini> okay. now try installing xchat
<AlexC_> _ant_: my guess is it would be too big a list,
<AlexC_> _ant_: anyone can setup their own repo, so, there will be loads
<_F00BaR> root@Ubuntu:/# sudo apt-get install xchat
<_F00BaR> Reading package lists... Done
<_F00BaR> Building dependency tree
<_F00BaR> Reading state information... Done
<_F00BaR> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<_F00BaR> root@Ubuntu:/#
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: stop1
<AlexC_> !paste | _F00BaR
<ubotu> _F00BaR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|Jason8|> _F00BaR, try sudo apt-get install x-chat
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: why are you root ?
<cpsalvestrini> that's a good Q F00BaR
<bikini> what do you type into the command line after a command to make it run as a background process.. so that i can close the console without shutting down the program?
<AlexC_> bikini: you can just press alt+f2 to "run" it
<maddash> bikini: run it with "alt+f2"
<lisapc> hi
<lisapc> whats the difference between ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso and ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<cpsalvestrini> F00BaR: Did you check that universe / multiverse repos are enabled?
<bikini> maddash: i'm trying to run checkgmail, but its not in my programs list so i open it in the console.
<AlexC_> lisapc: one has a LiveCD and the other doesn't. Desktop is the LiveCD version
<AlexC_> lisapc: so you can try it before you install
<maddash> bikini: my suggestion holds
<bikini> wait nevermind
<_ant_> AlexC_ : i think foobar needs to add some repos (multi and such)
<bikini> sorry about that maddash
<|Jason8|> I just reformatted my hard drive and reinstalled ubuntu, but grub didn't come along.  Now when I boot, it gives me a Grub 15 error.  How can I fix this?
<flake> can I make the desklets autostart?
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<AlexC_> flake: System->Prefs->Session->startup
<_ant_> AlexC_ : good man, i didn't have that page ready..
<billy> dang you're quick AlexC_.
<AlexC_> _ant_: =)
<_ant_> hes a bot ;P
<flake> thanks, brb
<AlexC_> billy: it's all this tea I drink ... contains naturally occuring Theaneie which keeps me alert, yet relaxed.  Or what ever the PG Advert says :P
<billy> atomiku:  got it yet.
<billy> AlexC_ : Theaneie eh?  have to look into it.
<AlexC_> billy: theanine
<flake> thanks
<billy> atomiku: that was a question.  have you been able to do it yet?
<_ant_> doesn't sound fda approved..
<_ant_> i guess the good stuff never is
<cpsalvestrini> lol _ant_ nothing natural is ever fda approved
<AlexC_> _ant_: theanine ? http://www.pgtips.co.uk/theaninefacts/ - it's actually very good for you
<atomiku> billy: yeah thanks :)
<maggi> hi there! i'm trying to build a custom live cd from ubuntu 6.10. all i want is using a patched kernel instead of the one that came with caspar. my problem: after booting caspar from the cd (testing done with VMWare) and chosing my patched kernel, the kernel fails to boot because it isnt able to open /scripts/caspar (message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar") and ends up with a panic. any idea?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with A) getting hibernate to work, B) getting /etc/network/interfaces to get wireless working on boot or C) figuring out why my kicker sometimes crashes on boot?
<billy> atomiku:  I think this may have been a simpler option.  `diff -qr dir1 dir2`
<aorthr33> does anyone know how to configure gnome to display different backgrounds on the different desktops?
<cpsalvestrini> F00BaR: did the apt-get work properly?
<_F00BaR> no
<AlexC_> aorthr33: afaik, you can't
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: did you read the link I gave you?
<maddash> Tonren: if "eth1" is your wireless interface, then `su -c 'echo auto eth1 >> /etc/network/interfaces'`
<billy> aorthr33; not sure gnome supports that.  maybe though, I'd like to know myself.
<_F00BaR> could not find package
<aorthr33> AlexC:  Have to go to KDE for that?
<AlexC_> aorthr33: Yep, unless XFCE can do it? not sure,
<mando> billy: thread is online ... gotta go now ... thx again for helping , hf, bye
<billfur> Why would I be getting network unreachable problems on one of my interfaces but not the other when both networks are up and the routing table is setup correctly?
<Tonren> maddash: It doesn't work anymore.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2129643
<cpsalvestrini> F00BaR: try the same line, but with the following: xchat-gnome xchat-gnome-common
<billy> mando : could you give me the link to it?
<mando> oh, sure
<Tonren> maddash: Whoops, here's the actual link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357265
<maddash> Tonren: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: did you read the link I gave you about extra repositories? you will need to enable those first,
<mando> billyhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2277311#post2277311
<Tonren> maddash: It's in that thread
<mando> billy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2277311#post2277311
<billy> thanks mando.
<mando> I thank YOU
<ChrisGo> seriously how do you make ubuntu stop asking for cd on apt-get installs???
<mando> see your
<NickGarvey> !apt-cd
<mando> ya
<NickGarvey> nope
<nekr0z> cpsalvestrini: the thing is xchat-gnome
<NickGarvey> eh I wrote a factoid a while ago
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<billy> looks slick mando.  great work.
<NickGarvey> ChrisGo: open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickGarvey> and comment out the lines with the cd
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: then put a comment ( # )infront of the CD line
<AlexC_> NickGarvey: :P
<ChrisGo> ty!
<ChrisGo> that should be the default on server installs no?
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: I hope xhcat isn't default on server installs.
<_ant_> lol
<AlexC_> s/xhcat/xchat
<qos> How do I disable the delayed write cache to a usb 2.0 drive?
<mando> billy: thanks ;) - proud that i can possibly help someone too
<yango> The following packages will be REMOVED: dvd+rw-tools kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<ChrisGo> im on a win machine
<ChrisGo> i do everything remote
<mccm> jak przelaczyc sie na polski kanal
<StoneNote> ChrisGo, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  you can't save the file as a regular user.  make the change CTRL-O to write the changed fril to disk CTRL-X to exti nano
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: why did I mention xChat? Oh god I'm confused now
<billy> mando : that's what Ubuntu is all about.  (<-- that's my cheese for the day.) :()
<lisapc> will ubuntu need to create another swap partition?  Will it be able to use my D: drive for that? because my C: and E: are full of data and cannot be touched
<yango> hi... why does that happen? it seems a bit weird having a dependency on [k] ubuntu-desktop for dvd+rw-tools
* StoneNote sprays his keyboard with TYpo-B-Gone
<billy> lisapc: yes.
<_F00BaR> cpsalvestrini, #PR1V
<_ant_> AlexC_ : too much theanine..
<ramza3> can anyone reply to this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2277330
<_ant_> :)
<AlexC_> _ant_: haha yeah, damm side effects
<joe4444> i just upgraded my RAM and now i'm getting this error: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<joe4444> sounds like a HDD error, but that doesn't make any sense... all i did was swap the RAM
<Maul555> joe4444: are you sure the ram is good?
<kalorin> joe
<ChrisGo> ok Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? where is the pid file?
<kalorin> pull the ram back out and try to boot
<maddash> joe4444: initrd
<joe4444> not 100% but it's brand new
<moti> i start the liferea from applications menu it start and disaper but when i start from the trminal its working any ida how ti fix
<Cyrus25801> is there a tut out there that helps you setup a server: I want to be able to create accounts and limit bandwidth and down and up limit's.Windows PC must be able to connect too.  I have searched the Internet but nothing that is very much detail.
<AlexC_> joe4444: can you run memtest from the grub screne?
<qos> How do I disable the delayed write cache to a usb 2.0 drive?
<mirak> is there a way to know if there is a way to boot LVM with grub without sharing /boot on both of the systems ?
<mando> billy: see ya !
<joe4444> maddash, ?  ...btw i'm kind of new to linux
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: hold on,
<joe4444> AlexC_, i'll try
<mirak> is there a way to boot LVM with grub without sharing /boot on both of the systems ?
<billy> mando: take care.  see ya round.
<maddash> joe4444: nvm.
<Maul555> joe4444: there is also a bootable cd version of memtest thats free for download...
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<maddash> mirak: what's wrong, #debian didn't help?
<kalorin> wow, spring is basically here!
<_F00BaR> AlexC_, \PR1V
<billy> ramza3: you probably have better luck talking to the developers.
<_F00BaR> AlexC_, #PR1V
<AlexC_> _F00BaR: pardon?
<_F00BaR> nvm
<|Jason8|> I did some research and my kernel doesn't exist...
<mirak> maddash: no
<ChrisGo> how do you fix apt-get getting hosed?  Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource tempor
<joe4444> running memtest86 from grub...
<aorthr33> how about sound: where shoudl I start troubleshooting a sound problem.  I installed Ubuntu 6.10 and on first boot, I got sounds (drums, etc).  but After I did the first (large) round of updates, I get no sound at all...can't play wav files, can't play mp3...   any ideas?
<cables> ChrisGo, make sure you're running it with sudo
<jake> i have kismet running it has captured 12m of packets from the target ap only 8 Weak keys do i just keep capturing the weak keys and then what
<cables> ChrisGo, also close any other package management applications.
<ChrisGo> cables what happed was it was looking for cd so i had to hard close it
<joe4444> will it take a long time to test 2gb?  the first 2 tests were pretty fast... #3 is crawling
<ChrisGo> no i commented the use cd line and need to rerun apt-get and its all jacked up
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: sudo apt-get update
<cables> ChrisGo, I'm not sure how to fix that
<aorthr33> jake:  there is a channel for remote-exploit.org, they would be better equipped to answer your question, I think it's #remote-exploit
<Tonren> maddash: any ideas?
<nekr0z> ChrisGo: ps ax | grep apt
<ChrisGo> i just sudo -u root su and run everything as su lol
<maggi> i'm still having trouble booting my custom live cd..
* kalorin cuts a little fat from the xorg.conf
<maggi> anyone?
<kalorin> only about 1/2 of it
<kalorin> :)
<nekr0z> ChrisGo: and see if apt-get is still running
<inthepit> how do i tell which sound card is what in dev?
<Maul555> joe4444: 2gigs...  dunno...
<maddash> Tonren: try breaking up the "auto lo wlan0" into "auto lo" and "auto wlan0"
<maddash> Tonren: other than that, i'm drawing a blank
<joe4444> Maul555, 50% on Test #3 now... "Pass" is just 5% (i guess that's overall)
<joe4444> could be a while...
<Tonren> maddash: hmmm
<Maul555> joe4444:  memtest rarely ever gives a progress bar....  mabey some version does, but i havent seen it.
<Cyrus25801> ?
<joe4444> Maul555, this one does apparently
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: thanx will take a look see
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: you're welcom
<garuhhh> hi! a using Firestarter, i can't internet doesn't reach the other pc in my network.. help please?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with A) getting hibernate to work, B) getting /etc/network/interfaces to get wireless working on boot or C) figuring out why my kicker sometimes crashes on boot?
<Maul555> joe4444:  lol, im not suprised, i havent downloaded a new version in years..
<ChrisGo> i killed all of them but they are still there and get error Unable to lock the download directory
<rdw200169> stop using firestarter!
<garuhhh> sorry mistyped hi! am using firestarter, can't seem to share my internet ...
<rdw200169> you gotta make sure that the external interface matches the one you're trying to get internet from
<joe4444> wow, i think each test gets progressively slower... i'm going to take a shower
<ChrisGo> this is reminding my of windows update
<KDan> trying to install 32-bit support in my 64-bit ubuntu.. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<nekr0z> ChrisGo: kill them manually. "sudo kill -9 [processIDhere] " one by one
<ChrisGo> ill try rebooting lol
<Ben701> I get the message "Package linux-kernel-headers is a virtual package provided by:
<Ben701>   linux-libc-dev 2.6.17.1-11.35
<Ben701> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Ben701> E: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<KDan> but i get Errhttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libc6-i386 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2 404 Not Found
<KDan> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i386_2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<ChrisGo> nekr0z do i need sudo if i am su?
<nekr0z> ChrisGo: no
<rdw200169> garuhhh, you gotta do a couple things,
<garuhhh> rdw: like what? can you guide me please?
<rdw200169> garuhhh, first, make sure that everything is networking properly,
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: if you really want to reboot, just restart X - ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in
<joe4444> ChrisGo, you can just set up aliases for common commands that require sudo... alias useradd='sudo useradd'
<garuhhh> rdw: networking is properly cabled
<StoneNote> ChrisGo, did you kill a package manger like Synaptic? If so, then it wouldn't get a chance to clear it's HEY I"M RUNNING OVER HERE status which is what's giving you the error
<joe4444> but for editing files owned by root i don't think you can avoid sudo
<garuhhh> rdw: i can ping one pc or the other.
<kanzie> Is there something wrong with the lupine.me.uk-repos? They take forever to update...
<rdw200169> garuhhh, if you set DHCP to on, it will assign a 'gateway' ip to your local network interface,
<^QDOGG> hello all
<AlexC_> hi
<ChrisGo> no i am console only but same concept it was froze
<^QDOGG> I need a little help
<AlexC_> ask away,
<rdw200169> garuhhh, then assign ip's in that same subnet to the other computers
<ChrisGo> that worked nekr0z
<StoneNote> ChrisGo, so you rebooted during the middle of an apt-get upgrade?
<garuhhh> rdw: all is static, except the LAN card whrer i get my internet from.
<cables> StoneNote, I've had that problem before. How do you clear that?
<kitche> kanzie: no sure lupine isn't here right now so he would know :)
<rdw200169> garuhhh, i'm talking about networking in the sense of IP addressing
<diezare> Guy, do anyone know the name of the package which got the gcc?
<garuhhh> rdw: did the subnetting right.
<nekr0z> ChrisGo: i was sure about that :)))
<diezare> *guys
<ChrisGo> StoneNote no it asked me for cd on apt-get install and i punched it in the face
<^QDOGG> I am having trouble removing a broken package in synaptic
<jrib> diezare: build-essential
<^QDOGG> SAMBA
<kanzie> kitche, hehe you think ;-)
<KDan> trying to install 32-bit support in my 64-bit ubuntu.. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<KDan> but i get Errhttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main libc6-i386 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2 404 Not Found
<inthepit> how do i tell which sound card is what in /dev/?
<kitche> dieman: gcc is the package
<KDan> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i386_2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<nekr0z> diezare: "gcc"
<rdw200169> garuhhh, what needs to happen: you need to be able to ping the shared computer, and vice-versa
<garuhhh> rdw: yes i can ping from both pcs..
<maddash> inthepit: lspci?
<rdw200169> garuhhh, firestarter has a problem with static addressing, so you have to mangle the ipTables rules....
<rdw200169> garuhhh, it's not fun
<garuhhh> rdw: if i ping google from the client pc... google's ip address shows, but times out..
<^QDOGG> this is the eror that I get
<garuhhh> rdw: arrrrgghhh... ip table rules?
<ChrisGo> how do I installt Package sun-java5-jdk it says not found but i see it in the web packages list
<diezare> nekr0z: lol, but i think that there was a complete package for it called build tools, or something clsoe to that?
<^QDOGG> E: samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<inthepit> doesnt tell me if its dsp, dsp1, etc
<jrib> ChrisGo: you need multiverse
<garuhhh> rdw: it's what i have been messing around for sometime now! can't seem to get it right...
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<ChrisGo> jrib at hte end?
<jrib> ChrisGo: in your sources.list
<jrib> !repos | ChrisGo
<ubotu> ChrisGo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nekr0z> diezare: build-essential
<garuhhh> rdw: can't i do it in firestarter? like what services needs to be allowed...
<KDan> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KDan> !32-bit
<garuhhh> rdw.. or what sources needs to have connection of what...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32-bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diezare> nekr0z: OK, thanks alot.
<bruenig> !fishing | KDan
<ubotu> KDan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nekr0z> diezare: but kernel headers need to be installed separately
<ArthurB> Hi, I have a bit of a problem with lvm and mdadm
<rdw200169> garuhhh, what you are interested in is what iptables has in it's FORWARD table
<ArthurB> I don't use raid - at all -
<rdw200169> garuhhh, do this, type $sudo iptables-save
<garuhhh> rdw: ok... what needs to be forwarded and to where...
<rdw200169> this shows you the rules you have right now
<ArthurB> but I use LVM... it seems after last upgrade a package called mdadm dealing with raid had problems
<ArthurB> it produces warning when installed
<garuhhh> rdw... ok i'll do that..
<ArthurB> and when I reboot
<ArthurB> /dev/mapper isn't found ...
<ArthurB> while it still exists (I can chroot in it from a livecd for example)
<ArthurB> anyone knows what to do ?
<rdw200169> garuhhh, you should see a bunch of stuff in after INPUT, OUTPUT, INBOUND, OUTBOUND, LSI, and LSO
<rdw200169> garuhhh, what you want is what's after FORWARD
<jeanre> can you show a file stucture in vim on the side?
<rdw200169> garuhhh, for ex, mine says "-A FORWARD -p icmp -m limit --limit 10/sec -j ACCEPT"
<homerj> push it to the limmit
<rdw200169> garuhhh, then "-A FORWARD -j LOG_FILTER"
<rdw200169> garuhhh, then "-A FORWARD -j LOG --log-prefix "Unknown Forward" --log-level"
<rdw200169> garuhhh, and that's it
<garuhhh> rdw... i can't see to understand what i saw! :D there's a whole lot of them!
<ChrisGo> i see universe to uncomment in the sources.list but no multiverse do i have to manually add?
<rdw200169> garuhhh, with the FORWARD ones?
<nekr0z> ChrisGo: check again, it shoud be there. But you can add one as well :)))
<garuhhh> ok.. i see forward
<AlexC_> ChrisGo: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<ChrisGo> AlexC_ I dont have gui
<garuhhh> rdw: yes it has FORWARD and finally the j LOG_FILTER
<bruenig> ChrisGo, do this: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<diezare> Does the gcc, work with c++?
<bruenig> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ArthurB> use gpp
<bruenig> hmm just says c
<nekr0z> diezare: g++ does
<garuhhh> rdw: in firestarter, the FORWARD service policy seems to be blank
<diezare> nekr0z: ok, thanks alot.
<garuhhh> rdw: but in the iptables... lots of them!
<ChrisGo> bruenig thanks
<Cyrus25801> how do i check what version of ubuntu i have
<Muffelmuff> hi, can somebody tell me where i can find the ubuntu-alternative-cd-image with kernel 2.6.15-23-386?
<freak1> want to install Oracle9i. can anyone help?
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, lsb_release -a
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: thanx
<bruenig> Muffelmuff, all the edgy 32bit images are generic
<freak1> yA Cyrus25801 Go in System Tab There is option About Ubuntu
<bruenig> Muffelmuff, at least by default, maybe the alternative has some option or something that I didn't see because I wasn't looking for it
<charles__> I'm running beryl and for unknow reason ... every "popup window" appear in the back? any idea ?
<freak1> want to install Oracle9i .. how can i ?
<Tonren> charles__: That happens to me sometimes, too
<Gomu_Gomu> g
<bruenig> charles__, #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> freak1, what is that
<nekr0z> Have problem with a camera, it used to connect to my laptop OK, but after some update F-Spot says I'm not allowed to access USB device or something like this. I have found in forums, that camera should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules to work good, but mine IS ALREADY there, so I seem to be stuck. Any ideas?
<_ant_> bruenig is on fire...
<Asterodeia> hey there
<inthepit> anyone know if the lifecam vx3000 is useable yet?
<Cyrus25801> freak1: thanx
<freak1> bruenig: oracle9i is database..
<Pelo> silly question here ,  if I don't have an nvidia card, I don't actualy need nvidia-kernel-common installed ? right ?
<garuhhh> how do i clear everything i've done in iptables?
<bruenig> !webcam | inthepit
<ubotu> inthepit: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bruenig> garuhhh, sudo iptables --flush
<garuhhh> thanks!
<Cyrus25801> i'm reading a tut and it says for version Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Server. is there a diffrence between this version and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Cyrus25801> ?
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: Sligtly different kernel.
<Pelo> Cyrus25801,  server stuff part of the default install , you think ?
<bruenig> freak1, it says on the website how to do it
<Muffelmuff> bruenig, i can only find the alternative-cd with kernel 2.6.15.24-386, but i need the kernel 2.6.15-23-386 for crpytsetup and LUKS...
<denis_on_ubuntu> hey guys - when i install ubuntu daper - is there a way to update to feisty automatically?
<yaitanes> hello world, have you ever try to cross-compile?
<shatrat> denis_on_ubuntu, feisty istn released
<bruenig> Muffelmuff, perhaps there isn't any with 23
<denis_on_ubuntu> or not feisty - the one before it
<denis_on_ubuntu> 6.10
<yaitanes> edgy
<bruenig> !upgrading | denis_on_ubuntu
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<denis_on_ubuntu> is there something to type into terminal that will just update it to edgy with one command
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: well i want to run a server so can i just update the kernal and how
<sa> hi
<tiky> ubuntu-es
<adrian_> puk puk
<bruenig> denis_on_ubuntu, you will need to change your sources.list, but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is a way of doing it
<Cyrus25801> sa: sa as in south africa?
<inthepit> anyone else have a microsoft lifecam working on ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | denis_on_ubuntu
<tiky> como entro al chat en espaol?
<ubotu> denis_on_ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<denis_on_ubuntu> so do i have to update sources list first before i do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Ng> denis_on_ubuntu: gksu update-manager -c
<sa> no mi arab
<PriceChild> denis_on_ubuntu, follow the instructinos ubotu gave you
* bruenig already !upgraded
<Ng> denis_on_ubuntu: that will offer you an upgrade to edgy
<sa> u????
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: install linux-image-XXXXXX-server then reboot in this kernel and remove linux-image-XXXXXX-generic
<poningru> blargh?
<tiky> #ubuntu-es
<Cyrus25801> sa: South africa
<tuntis> uh
<Au{R}oN1> Esto que es?
<Au{R}oN1> :S
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PriceChild> tiky, /join #ubuntu-es
<Au{R}oN1> !es
<tuntis> I have trouble loading gparted
<tuntis> it's been "scanning" for 30 minutes
<Au{R}oN1> Eh?
<Au{R}oN1> xD
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: could you pls go into more detail. im a newbie
<tuntis> anyways, I'm not sure if I need it, since I've got 10gb of unallocated space in the hard disk I wanna install to
<tuntis> can the installer's "basic functions" automatically make use of it?
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: You have Synaptic on that system, don't you?
<tuntis> uh, I mean unpartitioned
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: yes
<ArthurB> anyone ?
<maggi> i'm still having trouble booting my custom live cd..
<maggi> i'm trying to build a custom live cd from ubuntu 6.10. all i want is using a patched kernel instead of the one that came with caspar. my problem: after booting caspar from the cd (testing done with VMWare) and chosing my patched kernel, the kernel fails to boot because it isnt able to open /scripts/caspar (message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar") and ends up with a panic. any idea?
<ArthurB> I have LVM but not raid... do I need mdadm ?
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: fire it up and look for installed package linux-image-{something}, that's a kernel
<Peacefulmunda> can any1 help to mount my fat32 and ntfs partitions in linux
<Cyrus25801> !
<Peacefulmunda> i mean in ubuntu
<Peacefulmunda> :D
<bruenig> Muffelmuff, here is a link to the ubuntu package of that kernel you want, seems like you could install ubuntu and then just wget and install this, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-23-386_2.6.15-23.39_i386.deb
<Jowi> !mount | Peacefulmunda
<ubotu> Peacefulmunda: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: you'll see this package name ending with "-generic", that is, a kernel for ordinary system. There's another one, with same number, but ending with "-server"
<Peacefulmunda> i dont know how to use the command line
<Peacefulmunda> i am new to ubuntu
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: That one is for servers, you need to install it.
<Jowi> Peacefulmunda, then the first you need is this
<Jowi> !commands | Peacefulmunda
<ubotu> Peacefulmunda: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Peacefulmunda> Jowi: okay
<inthepit> anyone else have a lifecam vx3000?
<Tonren> Peacefulmunda: It's intimidating at first, but it starts to make a lot of sense after a week or two.
<reap> does anyone knoe if there is an installatioin of ubuntu that has an edited xorg so that my video doesnt come up all messed up
<Peacefulmunda> wat do u mean by the exclamation mark?
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: After you do, reboot, and you'll have option, which kernel to load. Choose a server one.
<bruenig> !repeat | inthepit you will probably get more help on something so specific as that in the forums
<ubotu> inthepit you will probably get more help on something so specific as that in the forums: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tonren> reap: Most often, you need to edit it manually.
<reap> i cant use the liveCD or alternate installations on 6.10 or 6.06\
<maggi> reap: you could try building a custom live cd
<maggi> i'm on it myself
<bruenig> !ubotu | Peacefulmunda, he was triggering ubotu, see
<ubotu> Peacefulmunda, he was triggering ubotu, see: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<reap> how difficult is that to do?
<maggi> ...withou success, so far :D
<jamison_>  #ubuntu
<reap> lmao
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: Then fire up Synaptic again and remove the unneeded generic kernel. That's it.
<reap> i guess i have no choice if i want to ever get ubuntu installed
<freak1> want to install Oracle9i how can i ?
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: cool but there are more than one that says server
<maggi> i dont think so
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: well i am new to irc as well and dont know much abt it
<maggi> you could install it in text-mode
<Peacefulmunda> but i really want to switch to linux
<bruenig> Peacefulmunda, right so I am telling you
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I enable MP3 support in Rhythmbox?
<Peacefulmunda> i am listening ...
<maggi> and install proper graphic card drivers afterwards
<bruenig> Peacefulmunda, if you set it up right in the installer, you should have been able to have them mounted already by default
<bruenig> !quicktime | Flosoft
<ubotu> Flosoft: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reap> maggi, the problem i have is as soon as it goes into graphical mode everything on the screen is corrupt and town looking
<reap> torn*
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: sure, they are different versions and for different systems. Yours should be the same as in installed generic one.
<Jowi> Flosoft you install the codecs. see the restrictedformats page above.
<Flosoft> ok
<Peacefulmunda> man there was somthing like install to the largest free portion and i selected that
<Peacefulmunda> apart from that there was no other options to configure the hard disk ...
<_ant_> heh
<maggi> reap: msg
<jamison_> Does anyone know how to get out of full screen mode in VMWare
<maggi> strg+alt+escape
<joe4444> ok, looks like memtest found a problem with the RAM: "Unexpected Interrupt - Halting" then it shows a bunch of stuff that looks like memory addresses
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: Read a comment that Synaptic provides for every package to understand the whole idea a bit closer.
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: so if the one installed now is "kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386" then i should choose "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on Server Equipment" (but there is also one that is called big iron)
<joe4444> so one of these sticks could be bad?
<bruenig> Peacefulmunda, I am not very good with fstab which is what is required to get them to mount automatically. I have some rudimentary knowledge of it but I have yet to get into the specifics of UID and all the other nuances, but if you want to mount something in general you would do something like this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /path/to/mount/point" for fat32 at least which is what you said one of your partitions is
<reap> maggi, msg?
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: so if the one installed now is "kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386" then i should choose "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on Server Equipment" (but there is also one that is called big iron)
<Maul555> joe4444:  boot with just one stick, and then the other...  youll find the problem stick..
<maggi> query..
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: Yes, exactly. Your system isn't BigIron, is it?
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: thats a lot of help man
<joe4444> k, one sec
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: thumbs up :D
<reap> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: ill try that
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: i see thanx a stack man
<bruenig> Peacefulmunda, you  need to know /dev/whatever and /mount/point, although you can just choose the /mount/point wherever you want it to be so long as it is an empty directory
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: You're welcome! ;-)
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: ahan
<Joboo> need help with an error installing google earth - how do i fix this issue:  "E: The package googleearth needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Joboo> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report."
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: man do u knoe how to use the disk option from the admistrative menu?
<maggi> i'm still having trouble with my live cd :<
<Byan> is there a way to enable netbios name resolving in linux?
<maggi> i'm trying to build a custom live cd from ubuntu 6.10. all i want is using a patched kernel instead of the one that came with caspar. my problem: after booting caspar from the cd (testing done with VMWare) and chosing my patched kernel, the kernel fails to boot because it isnt able to open /scripts/caspar (message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar") and ends up with a panic. any idea?
<Tonren> How do I mount an "ace" archive as a cdrom image?  Can I?
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: i went there and there was a button saying activate
<maggi> Tonren: nope, afaik
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: i tried to active but it didnt
<maggi> ace isnt GPLed...
<Tonren> maggi: Hmm.. ok, how do I extract it?  do I need to install some kinda stupid package?
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: But indeed, the generic and server kernels are the same, just tuned differently (one for server performance, another one for ordinary system). They both would work on a server in fact :))))
<maggi> yes
<maggi> called "unace"
<Tonren> maggi: thanks
<Peacefulmunda> bruengi: and there was this text box  which was empty and said somthing like link to:
<maggi> apt-get install unace
<kharloss> can i use PHP4 and PHP5 simultan ?
<_ant_> boy, i've learned a bookful just in the past 30 minutes
<maggi> cool
<dumbalien> !help: is it worth installing ubuntu so i can try beryl, if my comp is a P3-2Ghz 256mb ram and 32mb Nvidia geforce ???
<maggi> can you help me? :D
<Joboo> what does deb stand for?
<Joboo> .deb
<ArthurB> debian
<bruenig> no more executing for the group
<rwx--r--r> debain
<Joboo> How do you install a downloaded deb file?
<nekr0z> _ant_: That's what I like about sitting here. Didn't solve my own problem, but gained a lot anyway :)))
<ArthurB> dpkg
<bruenig> Joboo, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Joboo> thanks
<_ant_> nekr0z : your time will come.. just wait for the right geek.
<_ant_> he's idling in here somewhere
<Maul555> what does "sudo dpkg -i *.*" mean?
<nekr0z> _ant_: That's exactly what I'm doing :)))
<bruenig> Maul555, nothing, asterisks are wild card character, so it would have dpkg try to install anything that has a dot in it
<dumbalien> help: is it worth installing ubuntu so i can try beryl, if my comp is a P3-2Ghz 256mb ram and 32mb Nvidia geforce ???
<_ant_> and help a couple of easy ones along the way
<ArthurB> super user call the dpkg program to install every package you find in the current directory
<jrib> Joboo: just double click on it, make sure it is for your version of ubuntu and is not in the ubuntu repos already
<Maul555> ok... i used asteriks on purpose because i know that... i was referring to the rest of it...
<mynikkie> hi
<kitche> dumbalien: that is really up to you to decide if it's worth it or not but beryl can run fine on that system
<maggi> dumbalien: msg
<bruenig> Maul555, oh, sudo is super user, dpkg is the  debian package manager, -i is the flag that means install
<dumbalien> maggi: msg??
<Tonren> maggi: wtf... "unace l" works fine, but when I "unace e": File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<Maul555> ahh, coo
<maggi> yes
<maggi> i encountered that problem too
<maggi> unace does not seem to be compatible to all ace-versions
<bruenig> it is all very logical if you take the time to understand it
<Tonren> maggi: That's completely lame.  What do I do?
<Maul555> bruenig: yeah, there is just so much...
<maggi> i used my original win32 version to extract the files...
<maggi> did it via VMWare
<Tonren> maggi: in wine?  where can I download it?
<Tonren> gahhh
* Tonren has no VM or Windows partition.
<maggi> you dont need a VM partition
<maggi> VMWare Server is just a program for linux
<Godsey> I'm pretty new, is there an easy way to rebuild the mysql-server package w/ ssl support?
<maggi> http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<maggi> you can donwnload and use it for free
<Tonren> maggi: But don't you need Windows?
<maggi> you do
<Tonren> maggi: My disc isn't with me.  :\
<maggi> mmh
<Maul555> maggi: this is a linux room....... .... ...
<maggi> >:)
<Cyrus25801> how do i install ubuntu 6.06 with a spcific kernel
<reap> lol
<sbn> Hi
<maggi> torren
<Tonren> maggi: yeeeeees?
<reap> ya i thought hte point of coming here was to escape MS
<Tonren> reap: You can never escape MS.  :\
<reap> gah
<reap> dont i know
<sbn> Can you use your external harddisk as installing device?
<Maul555> windows is off topic, unless your trying to run windows apps in linux or something
<Tonren> Maul555: That's what we're trying to do, dude.
* reap stares at his Windows XP Pro installed laptop screen
<maggi> there are pre-built appliances
<Tonren> Maul555: In fact, VMWare Server is trying to run WINDOWS in Linux.
<conq\afk> download page http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-installer-1.0.2-39867.exe
<maggi> :D
<maggi> maul
<conq\afk> lolz :)
<Tonren> So how am I going to unace this ace archive?!
<kitche> !vmware
<maggi> i'm on unix for a looooooooooooong time
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rdw200169> still there, garuhhh?
<Maul555> ahh... i didnt connect the dots, i saw the thing about vmware, i thought it was a diffent convo..
<conq\afk> download is zip page http://download3.vmware.com/software/vmserver/VMware-server-win32-client-1.0.2-39867.zip
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: The most suitable kernel is automatically chosen during an installation. You may wish to change it afterwards.
<conq\afk> download is sex page www.sexshowroom.com :)
<sbn> Can you use your external harddisk as installing device?
<maggi> lol
<conq\afk> unable to web ;)
<Maul555> conq\afk:  ????????
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: so i can't install the server kernel while instaling?
<finer> where are the kernel headers for ubuntu (kernel version 2.6)?
<shatrat> sbn, yes, theres a how-to on help.ubuntu.com i think?
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: No. Unless you use Server CD.
<conq\afk> Maul555 ?
<conq\afk> talk ;)
<sbn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sbn> I guess
<Cyrus25801> nek
<Maul555> conq\afk:  lol > <conq\afk> download is sex page www.sexshowroom.com :)
<Cyrus25801> nekr0z: thanx again
<conq\afk> you lolz ;)
<nekr0z> finer: linux-headers-[something] 
<kitche> !coc | conq\afk
<ubotu> conq\afk: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<conq\afk> random web page
<nekr0z> Cyrus25801: welcome again :)))
<maggi> anyone able to help me with building my own custom ubuntu live cd?
<conq\afk> kitche you coc
<comosicus> need to find user list on a channel?
<dumbalien> how do i install ubuntu on a hd that already has windows on it
<Squee> Are there any issues with dual booting vista + ubuntu or extra steps?
<conq\afk> /ignore -cw kitche
<maggi> nope
<maggi> @ Squee
<conq\afk> ;)
<Squee> maggi: ok thanks
<PriceChild> !offtopic | conq\afk
<ubotu> conq\afk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<conq\afk> what?
<beasty> !nvidia bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia bug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maggi> you also got a trigger for custom live CDs? :\
<maggi> i'm trying to build a custom live cd from ubuntu 6.10. all i want is using a patched kernel instead of the one that came with caspar. my problem: after booting caspar from the cd (testing done with VMWare) and chosing my patched kernel, the kernel fails to boot because it isnt able to open /scripts/caspar (message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar") and ends up with a panic. any idea?
<jrib> !customlivecd | maggi
<ubotu> maggi: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<conq\afk> /load -rs c:\program files\mirc\scripts\casper\page
<jrib> yes :)
<maggi> okay then
<maggi> it doesnt work!
<maggi> what now?
<nekr0z> A camera used to connect to my laptop OK, now after some update F-Spot says I'm not allowed to access USB device or something like this. I have found in forums, camera should be in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules to work, mine IS ALREADY there, I seem to be stuck. Any ideas?
<maggi> the tutorial does not discribe using a different kernel with the live cd
<conq\afk> //say $$mircdir
<maggi> hey?
<maggi> jrib
<maggi> i saw that guid myself
<aigarius> here is a new problem. OpenOffice + MS TTF core fonts. Worked fine untile sometime this week. Now random fonts disappear from my document. As in the text is still there and shows up, if I change the font, but that specific font shows as blank even in the font chooser. Export to PDF somehow has the tendency to trigger which fonts are affected at the particular moment.
<maggi> guide
<maggi> it's not what i want to do
<maggi> i want to use a different kernel
<esshark> hi - will be in the ubuntu 7.04 the current nvidia driver?
<PriceChild> esshark, #ubuntu+1 please. And it include 9631
<sbn> I'm having problems with the desktop cd
<sbn> IT doesn't load X on my pc
<TheMonkeyMoo> so has anyone had any luck getting a UPEK touchchip fingerprint scanner working?
<maggi> lol you guys are funny -.-
<PriceChild> sbn, tried safe graphics mods?
<rdw200169> i'm curious what everyone here thinks:
<maggi> dont post me links to tutorials
<PriceChild> sbn,  *mode
<maggi> i need help
<_ant_> nekr0z : you there?
<rdw200169> does Ubuntu need an Ubuntu-specific firewall administration tool?
<nekr0z> _ant_: yep
<PriceChild> rdw200169, No. All ports are closed by default. Use firewall or guarddog to manage it
<maggi> firestarter
<_ant_> nekr0z : i once had a permissions problem with my camera and this is what i did http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=428146
<PriceChild> rdw200169, maggi yeah firestarter sorry :P
<kitche> or plain iptables
<sbn> PriceChild yes I did
<finer> i have a centrino CPU, so i installed i686 kernel. should i keep the i386 version, or is there no value?
<nekr0z> _ant_: tnx, I;ll have a look.
<jrib> maggi: I have no idea about your issue, you just asked if there was a factoid so I showed you, hope you sort it out
<rdw200169> what about something similar to how OS X does their firewall
<Tonren> Is there a way to unAce an Ace archive OTHER than unace, without using VMWare or a windows partition? anyone know?
<maggi> :\
<maggi> okay
<kitche> rdw200169: linux doesn't have a tool like *BSD tool at least fromw hat I have seen
<maggi> it doesnt make any sense
<Jowi> maggi, you can not change kernel on the live cd. but you can after you've installed the system (or create your own live cd somehow)
<jrib> Tonren: why?  out of curiousity
<rdw200169> but it can
<Tonren> jrib: I really want to play Fallout, but I lost my disc and the download is an Ace archive
<maggi> Jowi: this is what i did...
<coco> uit
<_ant_> nekr0z : use lsusb to find the device # then use chmod go+w /proc/bus/usb/bus#/device#
<TheMonkeyMoo> finer: I believe you want either the smp kernel or i386 generic. I am running i386 generic on my centrino
<Errhec> hi anybody knov how to set the dual screen on radeon 9200 from boot on?
<jrib> Tonren: right, but why don't you use unace?
<maggi> as i said, the kernel wont boot correctly and ends up with a panic
<_ant_> nekr0z : it is not a permanent fix but will let you use it when you need it
<Tonren> jrib: Apparently it's not compatible with the particular Ace I downloaded
<rdw200169> from my experience, firewalling in linux, even with firestarter, has been an absolute pain, which i think should be solved
<jrib> Tonren: do you have unace-nonfree?
<Tonren> jrib: Er, um... no.
<maggi> the error message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar"
<kitche> rdw200169: it's as easy as *BSD firewalling probably even easier but firestarter is just a frontend really to iptables
<Jowi> maggi, try with and without initrd
<jeanre> why does mysql not create a tmp/mysql.sock?
<Tonren> jrib: It's not in any of my repos
<rdw200169> kitche: oh, i know, but it has a bunch of major flaws
<jrib> !info unace-nonfree | Tonren
<ubotu> tonren: Package unace-nonfree does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<maggi> without initrd? is that possible?
<Tonren> Yeah, see?
<nekr0z> _ant_: a permanent one would sound more nice :( but thank you anyway...
<jrib> heh, I'm on feisty, give me a sec
<maggi> it contains important kernel drivers...
<Tonren> jrib: I'm on Edgy
<colbert> Hi guys I am confused about my Power Management, I have set my computer to Hibernate after 30 mins and when I come home twice now, I press power button and it goes right back on in Ubuntu, everything is fine except my USB mouse never works ????
<Tonren> jrib: How is Feisty, btw?
<_ant_> nekr0z : you could use that script or write your own but otherwise, sorry
<nekr0z> _ant_: god, the thing worked like a dream 2 weeks ago!!!
<rdw200169> kitche: i'm not proposing a replacement of iptables, just a better, Ubuntu-specific, mDNS friendly, solution
<Jowi> maggi, no it is a temp filesystem
<maggi> i know
<_ant_> nekr0z : oh, mine never worked...
<maggi> so
<maggi> how do i boot without it?
<_ant_> nekr0z : i have to type those two lines everytime i want to use it
<jrib> Tonren: nice, some nifty new features.  What's the exact error message from unace?
<nekr0z> _ant_: wonder why you still keep using it. I would smash the thing after 10th time :))))
<rdw200169> something that can set up complex routing, and implement the firewalling to go with :)
<WC`> quick question about restarting gnome
<maggi> but Jowi: i'm using that kernel (and initrd) right now!
<rdw200169> for example, dual gateways, or multiple lan's
<jrib> Tonren: you could try running unace in wine
<maggi> it just does not work for the live-cd
<WC`> occasionally my menus freeze, so i restart gnome with ctrl alt backspace
<_ant_> nekr0z : well to be honest i dont use my cam very much, i have to save those commands to a text file so i remember them
<WC`> when i log in again
<WC`> i have no menus
<Jowi> maggi, you said you got panic.
<maggi> yes
<alber73> hello
<WC`> also, all my other programs have terminated
<WC`> how do i get my menus back?
<maggi> ...when i boot the kernel off the live-cd
<eNeSKa> #ubuntu-pl
<Tonren> jrib: http://pastie.caboo.se/46064
<ubuntu_> hey...i'm helping out at an installfest, and someone wants me to get their modem to work...i think it's working (i can use it to dial my phone number), but I'm getting "No answer" from their isp's phone # (afaict), anyone know where I can get a free account to test this modem?
<Tonren> jrib: Where do I get it?  download.com or somethin'?
<Jowi> maggi, so it works fine on your installed system but not when burned to cd?
<maggi> right
<shadedream> wow
<shadedream> lots of people in channel here ;)
<Jowi> maggi, that is a tad stranger.
<maggi> :D
<jrib> Tonren: winace.com is what I would try
<maggi> i mounted the squashfs to see wether the file is at the right place
<shadedream> anyone by any chance have any experience installing ubuntu on a sparc?
<maggi> ...it is :\
<maggi> so strange..
<jrib> Tonren: they seem to have 2.5 for linux on their home page too
<Tonren> jrib: Hmm
<reap> .
<maggi> the kernel is patched, maybe this has something to do with it?
<Tonren> jrib: Thanks for the tip
<_ant_> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<maggi> the dangerous reiser4 patch...
<shadedream> ahh I'll have a look there _ant_ I've been trolling around some forums etc and no luck with my issue =\
<shadedream> actually...
<shatrat> maggi, how dangerous? does it kill its wife?
<PriceChild> shatrat, not in here...
<rwx--r--r> i want to install Oracle9i how can i install? is anyone
<maggi> :D
<maggi> shatrat: maybe
<Ng> rwx--r--r: oracle comes with pretty complete install instructions, and google can help you find debian/ubuntu specific instructions
<_ant_> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<Smog_21> Hola
<_ant_> well look at that...
<jeanre> dont you love it when mysql fails to start
<Jowi> maggi, you might want to try it on a different pc. or do you have only modules included that fits the machine you're on now? might be specific to your hardware somehow..
<maggi> yes, maybe
<Smog_21> Hello, it is my first time here in Ubuntu IRC Chat
<rwx--r--r> okIE _ant_
<maggi> i'll try it on a different pc
<maggi> give me a sec
<Jowi> maggi, you get any more info other than "panic.."?
<maggi> yes
<maggi> ah
<nekr0z> _ant_: hmmm... have you found the script that mounts the whole thing, like /etc/rc.d/rc.udev they got in Slack? I think I know the bug there... Just came over an idea.
<maggi> i tried it with VMWare
<maggi> ...only
<shadedream> _ant_:  are you familiar with sparc installation beyond directing me to that link? ;)
<maggi> but the stock kernel works fine
<Smog_21> Can somebody tell me where is the irc in spanish lanaguage?
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shadedream> I am unaware of which disk driver to select on installation for it to recognize my HDDs and am not finding anything telling me
<_ant_> nekr0z : i didn't even play with it, dont use cam much and was content with the two liner to use it
<Smog_21> Thank you
<_ant_> nekr0z : but that is cool
<shadedream> the generic and ide-generics did not work
<_ant_> nekr0z : if you get one to work (permanently) will you share?
<h3h_timo> is there any advantage of installing a new gtk engine???
<maggi> Jowi: message: "/init: .: 124: Can't open /scripts/caspar"
<maggi> Jowi: the only error showing up..
<Smog_21> #ubuntu-es
<euclid__> is there a file that logs the boot messages as they appear to us?
<nekr0z> _ant_: I see... I'll report back if I dig anything out, sure. Thanks for that link, it brought me to think (finally!!!:))))
<maggi> directly after the kernel successfully mounted the root filesystem
<jeanre> hmmm
<_ant_> :)
<posingaspopular> Smog_21: /j #ubuntu-ed
<Smog_21> Jope!!! What is the correct order to change to ubuntu-es?
<posingaspopular> Smog_21: sorry" /j #ubuntu-es "
<joe4444> ok, i changed my BIOS settings to use my RAM as DDR333 instead of DDR400 and it seems fine now... i'm thinking i might need to update my BIOS to take advantage of DDR400, but this mobo is way out of date... anyone know where i could find old bios updates?
<Smog_21> What have i to type to go to Ubuntu-es?
<PriceChild> Smog_21, /join #ubuntu-es
<posingaspopular> !es | Smog_21
<ubotu> Smog_21: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ng> joe4444: the website of the manufacturer
<Smog_21> thank you price
<posingaspopular> !join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe4444> Ng, well it's been discontinued a long time so i couldn't find any info at all on their website
<joe4444> i know there are driver database websites... anything like that for BIOS firmware?
<Ng> joe4444: normally I'd expect to find even old things in their support section or on their ftp site. I wouldn't want to upgrade my BIOS with something I found on a random site ;/
<_ant_> Ng : good advise
<joe4444> Ng, maybe they have an ftp i didn't see before... it's an off-brand i got from a friend so it seems their support isn't the best
<joe4444> i guess DDR333 isn't too bad tho if i can't fix it
<joe4444> probably wouldn't even notice a difference considering i just went from 512mb to 2gb =)
<dimeotane> is there  a terminal command to list the capabilities of my burner?
<dimeotane> I want to find out what burn speeds and media it can do
<Jowi> maggi, I've never used caspar. No idea what that is about.
<maggi> caspar is the loader on the ubuntu-live cd
<maggi> it boots up the kernel
<euclid__> is there are file with the messages from boot but not like the /var/log/messages, that seems to be too full of detailed information?
<PriceChild> dimeotane, it should say so on the front of the burner?
<colorred> euclid__: dmesg
<kEyiF> ananz siksem olurmu acaba :)
<_ant_> PriceChild : lol
<Maul555> billy:  i think my computer hates that script
<kEyiF> ananz siksem olurmu acaba :)
<kEyiF> ananz siksem olurmu acaba :)
<kEyiF> ananz siksem olurmu acaba :)
<colorred> kEyiF: ...
<billy> Maul555 : what makes you say that?
<Maul555> billy:  i got errors on compiling
<dimeotane> PriceChild: doesn't show speeds
<sebrock> Need help getting devilspie to work... it does give output in term but does nothing to my windows
<euclid__> colorred, these look just as detailed... i wanted to see just those messages that we can see on screen...
<billy> Maul555 : what are you compiling?
<arrummzen> Does Ubuntu have a TUI program for adding and removing users?
<Maul555> nvidia driver...  usign the envy script
<gubluntu> anyone here can help me with an OSS install of zimbra on ubuntu
<gubluntu> ?
<rowland> Folks, just installed Feisty.  Nvidia glx.  says insert CD but hangs/stalls.  What to do???
<Maul555> rowland:  dump fiesty
<Maul555> !!!
<PriceChild> !feisty > rowland (support in #ubuntu+1 )
<jeanre> how do I use apt-get to remove a package and its configus?
<maggi> arrummzen: you meant a _GUI_ tool & yes
<gubluntu> apt-get remove pacakge
<billy> Maul555 : post the error.
<Lamego> gubluntu, depends on your question :)
<arrummzen> maggi, can it be run without X11?
<billy> Maul555 : if it isn't too long.
<Lamego> jeanre,  apt-get --purge remove package
<maggi> arrummzen: it wouldnt be a _GUI_ tool then... ;)
<arrummzen> maggi, I didn't ask for a GUI tool!
<arrummzen> I asked for a TUI tool...
<Maul555> yeah, umm... errr... give me a min...
<sebrock> devilspie devilspie devilspie :D
<arrummzen> Text User Interface...
<gubluntu> lamego, seemed like everything was going off without a hithc.. final steps of configuration i get: Initializing ldap...daemon: bind(7) failed errno=99 (Cannot assign requested address)
<gubluntu> slap_open_listener: failed on ldap://mymail.com:389
<gubluntu> ERROR - failed to start slapd
<rowland> Anyone know a PERMANENT fix for  2nd gen iPod in Edgy
<PriceChild> arrummzen, adduser ?
<borisyeltsin> So I have a whole bunch of receipts I want to scan in and track in some system. Any recommendations on a system to use?
<PriceChild> rowland, fix for what?
<jeanre> and reconfigure it?
<Tonren> Grr... Fallout ALMOST works
<arrummzen> maggi, a TUI program is a tool that runs in text mode but it isn't "command line", something like midnight commander is TUI.
<maggi> ah okay
<maggi> no
<jeanre> because I remove the /etc/mysql dir
<maggi> :D
<arrummzen> PriceChild, I was looking for something a bit more advanced than that...
<maggi> afaik
<PriceChild> arrummzen, Sorry :)
<n-iCe> How can I install automatix ?
<n-iCe> To install swift
<gubluntu> n-ice, you dont
<jeanre> and reinstalling mysql does not recreate it
<Lamego> gubluntu, that error usually means you are trying to use an IP address which is not set on any of your network interfaces
<PriceChild> !automatix | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-iCe: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arooni> folks
<_ant_> arrummzen : i think the word is console based no?
<n-iCe> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<arooni> i have a folder /etc/asterisk that i cant access .... it says 'persmission denied' when i try to cd to it
<arooni> any ideas?
<n-iCe> gubluntu,  why not
<n-iCe> PriceChild, a terminal command ? do you have one ?
<maggi> arooni, you need to be root
<gubluntu> lamego, im behind a firewall, with an external ns pointing to my external ip of the router with correct ports forwarded... how do i add my external ip to my interface without messing my network setup
<arooni> maggi: ok how can i do this
<_ant_> arroni : i have had that problem, i did a su -i to get a root prompt and then did what i had to do...
<ddude> hello all
<jeanre> anyone?
<n-iCe> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gubluntu> n-ice.. sorry.. i have had bad experiances with automatix a long time ago..
<n-iCe> gubluntu,  why ?
<maggi> arooni, "sudo <your command>" executes this command as root
<jeanre> how do I get apt to recreate the /etc/mysql dir with files?
<n-iCe> Then how can I install swift ?
<pyrohotdog> Anyone know why Gnomebaker won't show mp3's? I have lame installed...
<arooni> _ant_: it said.... invalid command (-i)
<gubluntu> !swift
<arooni> to sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_ant_> maggi: you cant sudo "cd"
<rowland> PriceChild Edgy wont mount this particular model because of a Raid/Hal problem.  I've tried a fairly lengthy fix involving 7 downloads which sorts it but only until restart it seems.
<ddude> i have Ubuntu Edgy and i can't find my """/etc/inittab""" !!!!
<PriceChild> Not a clue sorry rowland.
<maggi> _ant_, i didnt told him to do so ;)
<Lamego> gubluntu, you can't set your external IP on that server, your problem is that all your servers should be configured to your intranet IP, not to the internet one
<maggi> arooni, try "sudo ls /etc/asterik"
<Maul555> billy: its not giving me the error this time...  but xserver refuses to start none the less...
<_ant_> maggi: sorry, :X
<rwx--r--r> arooni:  try to give read n execute permission to that user
<arooni> rwx--r--r: how would i do that
<billy> Maul555 : you need to reconfigure.
<Lamego> the port forwarding takes care of moving the data into your local IP
<arooni> i'm a neebwie
<rowland> why is my name not coloured when someone replies
<jeanre> damn
<jeanre> what is wrong here
<mitsuhiko> <advertisement> http://programming.reddit.com/info/19c36/comments </advertisement>
<PriceChild> rowland, what client?
<mitsuhiko> anybody how wants textmate for ubuntu -> reddit it please :)
<jeanre> I can not get mysql to recreate the /etc/mysql/ entries
<Maul555> billy: its supposed to do that automaticly, and even when i did reconfigure, i got no better results
<maggi> arooni, to which user? root?
<Lamego> rowland, because thats the default on xchat, highlight when someone writes your nick
<rowland> do you mean version.....sorry Xchat
<arooni> maggi: i want to give my normal user (chasetoys) the ability to access and read/edit these files in /etc/asterisk
<youser> so i got feisty fawn to boot the live cd on my intel 965 chipset!!!!
<PriceChild> youser, > #ubuntu-effects
<gubluntu> lamego, ah.. trying that now..
<youser> trying to dual boot though i cant resize my windows partition with any partition programs
<billy> Maul555 ; when you reconfigured did you see a new video driver to choose from?
<maggi> arooni, you should read some unix basics
<jeanre> anyone got ideas?
<youser> effects?
<maggi> try
<maggi> "man chmod"
<rowland> rowland
<Maul555> i saw nvidia, just like i saw it before... only this time, it doesnt work at all
<XarvoX> hi all
<Lamego> gubluntu, but well, be sure to not mess, service names, like virtual hosts on apache, with hostnames/IPs
<maggi> you will know what to do afterwards...
<arooni> maggi: which should i do?  chmod 077 asterisk ?
<billy> !hi | XarvoX
<ubotu> XarvoX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<XarvoX> does anyone have time to help a noob? :)
<XarvoX> thank yoU :D
<Lamego> you can use external hostnames for virtualhots, and long they are bind to the intranet IP
<Lamego> as
<jeanre> ok someone can help me with my mysql issue?
<dimeotane> xarvox : can't hurt to ask yer questions
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rowland> Maul555 I have just installed feisty, getting a nvidia insert CD rom error.  I've been advised to dump feisty
<gubluntu> lamego.. worked... :D thanks
<PriceChild> rowland, feisty is not released yet
<rwx--r--r> arooni:  thats user iz related with particuler group or others group And What permissions particuler user have or dir..
<Maul555> rowland:  fiesty is an unstable build and will have problems
<Lamego> rowland, you should open a bug report if you found a bug on feisty
<youser> feisty is all that works for me
<youser> even remotely
<XarvoX> i installed ubuntu 6.10 on a powermac g3 (blue/white) and fell in love completely, but when i tryed to install it on my main computer (powermac g4 quicksilver) it simply will not boot.. (same cd)
<rowland> PriceChild, I was told to try it to see if it sorts my iPod mount issue
<arooni> rwx--r--r: i have no idea how to find that out
<ompaul> !worksforme | youser
<Maul555> billy:  i think the easiest thing to do here is just put an ati card in the computer, i didnt have any problems when i ran ubuntu on my ati card last time...
<ubotu> youser: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<youser> except i cant resize my hard drive im wondering if its because its a sata 500gb hd?
<PriceChild> rowland, ah... well now that it doesn't, best you don't use it ;)
<pyrohotdog> Anyone know why Gnomebaker can't see mp3s?
<rwx--r--r> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<rwx--r--r> thanks ubotu.. for the oracle stuff
<ompaul> !codecs  > pyrohotdog
<rowland> PriceChild, haven't tried that yet got stuck with the whole Nvidia thing!!!
<Lamego> thats oracle XE
<_ant_> !chmod | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<maggi> arooni, how do you want to set file permissions for owner/group/everyoun?
<billy> Maul555 : I've found that when struggle is met with increased resistance, the path of least resistance is the one to take.  <-- My zen for the day.
<maggi> everyone
<_ant_> arooni : you have to read to learn
<rwx--r--r> arooni:  then u have to read some unix basics.
<rowland> Shouldn't my name highlight in Xchat???
<ompaul> rwx--r--r, you can do /msg ubotu keyword and get it to tell you what you need quitely
<PriceChild> rowland, support in #ubuntu+1
<Maul555> billy: is that your way of saying i should do that without making it look like your giving up?
<pyrohotdog> I have lame installed already...I can play mp3s just fine.
<maggi> lol
<XarvoX> when trying to boot from live cd (v.6.10, powermac g4) i get to the first text input (boot option) but regardless of what i try it crashes my computer.. Does ANYONE have a ide of what to do?
<_ant_> ompaul : i didn't know that.
<rwx--r--r> _ant_:  yes u are right i suggest that too
<billy> Maul555 : man, if I had more experience with nvidia drivers I really would go the distance.  But I don't, so I can't.  I'm sorry that script hasn't helped you.  Before installing the new chip, try posting in the ubuntu forum that I linked you to.  It's worth a shot.
<ompaul> _ant_, and then you can do !keyword > person (here you tell person to check message from bot)
<rwx--r--r> XarvoX:  did you check CD media?
<dimeotane> XarvoX:  try  the dapper 6.06 cd... also check the ubuntu forums
<Maul555> its allright, the ati card isnt a wimp, it will do fine....
<_ant_> ompaul : i'm obsorbing.. keep it coming :P
<XarvoX> rwx--r--r: its a known good cd (worked on my powermac g3)
<gubluntu> lamego.. i have one more question for you now.... trying the http://site:7071/zimbraAdmin     trys to download a binary file in firefox
<XarvoX> dimetonate: ive tryed v 6.06 aswell (official printed cd) same issue..
<ompaul> _ant_, I think maybe twice a year I would say use google and not give a url but those would be very strange situations
<dimeotane> XarvoX:  just cause it works on one.. doesn't mean it's good.  my new Dell laptop could hardly read a CD-R burned on my older toshiba
<Lamego> gubluntu, that usually means you are missing some module
<rwx--r--r> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Maul555> billy:  just dont be suprised if i have some ati driver questions in about 10 min... lol...
<ompaul> _ant_, don't get worn out
<Lamego> to interpret the files instead of just dumping them to your browser
<deiaccord> XarvoX, is your G4 set to boot from CD?
<_ant_> ompaul : strange just means "new" to me, i like strange
<dimeotane> xarvox: when you boot it and it 'doesn't work... what happens?
<billy> Maul555 : :)
<ddude>  i have Ubuntu Edgy and i can't find my """/etc/inittab""" !!!!
<XarvoX> dimeotane; i have 2 cd, one _original_ release with the ubuntu paper case and so on, so that one should work
<rwx--r--r> XarvoX:  Read The installationg guide on the web
<gubluntu> lamego.. changed it to https and it worked
<ompaul> _ant_, msg me for more stuff this is turning into a convo
<ddude> Help needed,  i have Ubuntu Edgy and i can't find my """/etc/inittab""" !!!!
<Lamego> so you are good, its safer :P
<XarvoX> ive already installed it on my g3 and that worked fine.. this seems like a bit more dificoult problem.. :/
<radioaktivstorm> hello. is it possible to reset the settings for my user account.  im having an issue where the gnome-settings-daemon keeps restarting, and then eventually just gives up
<dimeotane> XarvoX: so when you boot it how far do you get?
<rowland> Whoohoo iPod problem mounting resolved in Feisty!!!! Now I have Nvidia problems....when using Synaptic it says insert CD.  I do but it doesn't recognise it!!!!
<Lamego> rowland, do you have an internet connection ?
<Lamego> on your ubuntu box ?
<rowland> Lamego  Yes
<ddude> please :D somebody? i have Ubuntu Edgy and i can't find my """/etc/inittab""" !!!!
<Lamego> rowland, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lamego> remove the cdrom entry
<Lamego> and: sudo apt-get update
<jeanre> can someone post /etc/mysql/my.cnf on pastebin for me please
<sebrock> could anyone please help me getting devilspie to work? I've installed it with synaptic
<XarvoX> after the live boot option (about 10 secs after boot) it rolls for about 15-30 secs and then crashes. i cant see anything after the boot option, and i assume my computer crashes when the capslock light wont turn on anymore
<jeanre> hmmm anyone please?
<Lamego> !anyone > jeanre
<Jowi> radioaktivstorm, rename (or remove if you don't care about having backups) .gnome, .gnome2* and .gtkrc*. that's as close as you can get I think
<sebrock> anyone?
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dimeotane> xarvox: there are various booting options for ubuntu you may need to try.  I've managed to get xubuntu on a really old imac and it works nicely.    Did you try searching the ubuntuforums.org for your problem?
<billy> Maul555 : I'm going to disconnect for a moment.  BRB
<jeanre> Lamego: I did ask a real question
<XarvoX> dimeotane, since im total noob on linux, i dont even know what to search for..
<radioaktivstorm> Jowi, thanks! also, is there any way i can get kde to stop overriding the settings gnomeside?
<william> Hi all, could someone help and explain to me how to mount a new serial ATA HD that everyone using this computer is able to store data on it.
<Lamego> ah
<Lamego> sorry, i saw, now
<phpnub> Hola!
<Jowi> radioaktivstorm, no idea. I haven't used kde in years.
<dimeotane> XarvoX: ok.. I can help.. what's the mac version we should look up
<XarvoX> .. ive been using mac for 18 years now, but im total deadbeat when it comes to linux and boot procedures...
<arooni> folks... su -i doesnt do anything
<arooni> i get an invalid command
<XarvoX> :D mac version?
<billy> arooni: there's no root in ubuntu.
<Flannel> arooni: it's sudo, not su.  Are you sure you need a shell?
<dimeotane> XarvoX: thats ok... consider it a new hobby... it takes time to get the feel for it..
<XarvoX> indeed it does :)
<Lamego> jeanre, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9704/
<phpnub> arooni, -i is an invalid option
<Jowi> arooni, "sudo -i" might be what you're looking for
<william> the partition part and the formating wasn't the problem but after mounnting I just can't get write access for ordanry user
<dimeotane> XarvoX: yea I think you said it's a G4 or something?
<billy> arooni:  for whatever superuser tasks you need, place a `sudo` before it.
<radioaktivstorm> Jowi, thanks. i tried installing kde to see what it was like...but i like gnome better. the problem im having is that now i have a mix of four or five different themes and its a real mess. hopefully your suggestion will help :)
<XarvoX> dimeotane, ya, powermac g4 867mhz quicksilver (year 2001)
<dimeotane> k hang around for a sec
<phpnub> anyone seen a problem where you setup a "place" for nautilus and it opens that in firefox instead of nautilus
<phpnub> arooni, sudo su
<Flannel> phpnub, arooni, no not sudo su.  sudo -i
<sebrock> Sorry for the repeats: Anyone here has Devilspie working?
<tanubis> does anyone know how I'd go about setting up a webcam?
<MADMODMIKE> hello, i am student from nigeria want to install ubunt for mother from pakistan, developing trouble within core install, to use windows vista, not sure if driver, anyone know???
<drkanzie> Has anyone here managed to install Aptana?
<phpnub> Flannel, does that work for piped commands?
<Flannel> phpnub: Eh?  sudo -i opens a shell.  If you want to pipe commands, you'll need to use sudo on the second command, or perhaps the "tee" command, depending on what sort of thing you're piping
<plyskin> anyone have a good guide for getting dual monitors working in XGL with Beryl , with ATI Radeon 9800 card?
<bulmer> phpnub: it will work if you like ..put the commands inside  " "
<Flannel> plyskin: XGL/Beryl support is in #ubuntu-effects
<dimeotane> XarvoX: did you try booting while holding down the option key?
<jeanre>  mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<jeanre> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<plyskin> thnx
<arooni> ok Flannel and phpnub that works
<XarvoX> the opt key?
<dimeotane> that should bring you to a page with icons on it allowing you to select what boot device
<XarvoX> no, i didnt. what would that have done?
<dimeotane> option
<MADMODMIKE> hello i am student from nigeria on for install help?
<arrummzen> How would I install xemacs on ubuntu? apt-get install xemacs doesn't work =/
<Flannel> MADMODMIKE: what are you having trouble with?
<phpnub> So no one here has delt with the default open action of nautilus before...
<XarvoX> dimeotane, is there any way to talk to you in private? icq or anther channel? :)
<jrib> !defaultapp | phpnub
<ubotu> phpnub: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<adrian_> Hi
<Flannel> arooni: the package appears to be xemacs21
<XarvoX> dimeotane, i boot with C pressed in order to boot from cd
<MADMODMIKE> develop trouble inside driver, conflict in windows vista for ubuntu?
<arrummzen> Flannel, I tried that, but that didn't work either.
<arooni> Flannel: huh?
<adrian_> Need help with installing Wine, Already added it from add program section what's next?
<phpnub> jrib: There's no open with tab on "Places"
<Flannel> arooni: sorry, mis-complete
<arrummzen> "E: Package xemacs21 has no installation candidate"
<Flannel> arrummzen: are you on dapper or edgy?
<dimeotane> XarvoX: check out this thread regarding a similar problem on a g5   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371139&highlight=powermac+g4
<arrummzen> Flannel, how can I check?
<bulmer> they have vista in Nigeria? hehehe..or is that warez?
<Flannel> arrummzen: lsb_release -a
<shatrat> adrian_, if it's installed just use "wine /path/to/some/executable.exe" to run a win32 executable
<jrib> phpnub: what place?
<arrummzen> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<phpnub> jrib, it's an ftp site
<colorred> MADMODMIKE: are you installing vista or ubuntu?
<MADMODMIKE> want ubuntu
<phpnub> jrib, my smb links still work with no problem
<Flannel> arrummzen: er... Are you on linux?
<arrummzen> Flannel, yea....
<adrian_> shatrat: would do but can't seem to find it
<jrib> phpnub: how did you add it?
<Flannel> arrummzen: You're using what flavor of ubuntu?
<shatrat> adrian_, find what?
<arrummzen> Flannel, I don't know =P
<Flannel> arrummzen: Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Xubuntu?  What did you install?
<jeanre> ok I guess no one has a clue on my mysql error
<arrummzen> Flannel, I didn't do that install myself.
<arrummzen> Flannel, The docs say it is "Ubuntu 6.06"
<Flannel> arrummzen: I see.  Ok, well, uh, what color is the desktop?
<adrian_> shatrat: where wine is located
<XarvoX> dimeotane, ive done that exactly (as stated in first entry) but didnt get further than the first screen, and the responce given in the thread is for 64bit processor.. i have 32.. :/
<MTec007> whats it mean when the cd loads almost into X (and probably into X) and the screen is black?
<phpnub> jrib, File -> connect to server -> ftp with login
<D--> Odd question. In installed Ubuntu, then added Xubuntu-desktop via package manager. Is there any way for me to remove some of the junk it forces me to install like AbiWord and Thunderbird?
<shatrat> adrian_, its a program youve installed, it doesnt matter where it is.  you have a "wine" command to use
<D--> If I try in synaptic, it forces me to remove xubuntu
<arrummzen> Flannel, well, I'm logged in via SSH from a RHEL machine... I don't see what desktop color would tell you...
<Flannel> D--: yeah, just remove them, it'll remove the 'xubuntu-desktop' metapcakage, no big deal
<MADMODMIKE> inside ubuntu not sure for install over windows vista
<dimeotane> XarvoX: someone else here says, "the only thing that I know of that can sometimes stop Linux being installed on a Mac is the CD/DVD rom"
<Flannel> !metapackage | D--
<D--> oh
<bulmer> MTec007: your video can not handle high resolution
<ubotu> D--: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<adrian_> shatrat: okey, in the terminal then?
<MTec007> what can i do?
<MTec007> i loaded safe mode
<shatrat> adrian_, yes
<D--> the thing is
<Flannel> arrummzen: What does 'uname -a' give?
<D--> once it removes the metapackage
<DM|> Question, What is DMA ??
<tanubis> anyone know how to get a USB nexxtech VGA webcam working on ubuntu?
<colorred> MADMODMIKE: unless dualbooting, vista does not affect installation
<D--> won't autoremove list everything else that was part of xubuntu-desktop as save to remove?
<adrian_> shatrat: what is the command then?
<arrummzen> Linux none 2.6.20 #1 Mon Feb 19 20:31:43 EST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bulmer> MTec007: first you need to prefix your responses with a nick to whom your addressing it to
<Galga> hi
<Flannel> D--: no, metapackages are just require things, they won't pull everything away
<D--> that's my concern. don't want to end up doing an apt-get autoremove and tanking my machine ;)
<rwx--r--r> i just install the VLC And Codecs Through Automatix2 Package.. its download all libs and each and Every thing. in last the Error comes FATAL ERROR: Media player " An Apt-based error occured And installation Was Unsuccessfull..
<D--> ok, will try
<shatrat> adrian_, youre not gonna believe this, but it's "wine"
<sebrock> need help with Devilspie please
<Galga> my ubuntu box displays huge dots instead of icons
<dimeotane> XarvoX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340177&highlight=powermac+g4  this thread seems very similar to what you're talking about
<drkanzie> Anyone that has installed Aptana, need some help with install!
<phpnub> jrib, it's kicking back an error now
<billy> I want to send Automatix2 to a friend of mine who has a slow internet connection and zero experience with linux and computers in general.  Can I put the automatix2 deb file on a disk, and all she'll need to do is click on it and it'll install?
<Flannel> arrummzen: Er... did you compile your own kernel?
<adrian_> shatrat: you're i don't, so i just type in "wine" in the terminal then?
<rust> hey peeps, quick one I hope.  Im on a 12 hour shift and haven't tried kde for quite a while.  Is it safe to just "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or will it shaft any of my gnome setup?
<Flannel> !automatix | billy
<ubotu> billy: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arrummzen> Flannel, the guy that setup the machine did.
<jrib> phpnub: interesting, it's not even opening for me
<shatrat> adrian_, wine followed by the filename of whatever win32 executable you want to run
<MADMODMIKE> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<arrummzen> Flannel, But I don't see what that has to do with installing xemacs?
<Lamego> rust, it is not dangerous, but yes you can get some menu mess
<phpnub> uh oh
<MTec007> bulmer; what can i do?
<AngryElf> what is ubuntu's dual-monitor support like?
<Galga> lol ubotu
<phpnub> jrib, do you know if there was a vfs update this week I haven't used this feature since last weekend
<billy> Allow me to rephrase.  Is all that is required to install a .deb file is to click on it and Ubuntu will take care of the rest, with limited user interaction?
<bulmer> MTec007: for what? umm pay me money maybe if its okay with you?
<jrib> phpnub: idk, I'm actually on feisty atm
<okaratas> sudo apt-get install mono mono-mcs libgtk-cil libgtksourceview-cil libgecko-cil monodevelop monodoc
<sebrock> why is it not working...
<plyskin> angryelf: Im trying to get that working myself
<gaspipe1> hey people
<nekr0z> _ant_: buddy, you there?
<Flannel> billy: If you're a friend, you wouldn't be installing Automatix, Unless you want to break his install
<okaratas> which packages do i need to install for .exe files to be run? i have a .exe file for windows which i can't run...
<AngryElf> plyskin, "shotty at best?"
<Flannel> arrummzen: Well, we were trying to figure out what eversion of ubuntu you had.  But, honestly, I don't think you're running Ubuntu.  Or, well, if it is, its... far from stock.  You apparently have no hostname, and the lack of lsb_release frightens me as well.
<rust> Lamego, thanks, I can deal with menu mess, as long as long as I can open a terminal and evolution I should be ok
<jrib> okaratas: you can try wine
<jrib> !wine | okaratas
<ubotu> okaratas: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bulmer> okaratas: maybe try vmware
<Flannel> arrummzen: but, you need to enable the universe repository, xemacs21 is in universe.
<MTec007> bulmer; whats it mean when the cd loads almost into X (and probably into X) and the screen is black?
<Flannel> !universe | arrummzen
<ubotu> arrummzen: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<plyskin> angryelf: well, I cant get it working yet
<phpnub> jrib, I'm running edgy
<phpnub> jrib,  found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118006
<lovloss> Do i have to download a special version of ubuntu to install it on a SATA drive?
<bulmer> MTec007: umm, you selected a low res install? try that first
<gaspipe1> i just bought a Fantom 250GB external HD (via firewire)
<rwx--r--r>  i just install the VLC And Codecs Through Automatix2 Package.. its download all libs and each and Every thing. in last the Error comes FATAL ERROR: Media player " An Apt-based error occured And installation Was Unsuccessfull..
<billy> Flannel : and how hard is re-installing?  Not hard at all.  If it works, great.  If it don't, just re-install.  But I'd like her to have the option of not having to chase down script after script, as I have to do.
<adrian_> shatrat: okey, should easy, i'll give it a try, thanks a lot
<arrummzen> Flannel, I think he stripped it down to remove some of the "cruft" and save space.
<shatrat> adrian_, good luck
<Lamego> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MTec007> its livecd...
<Flannel> arrummzen: er... that's hardly cruft.  Its.. quite essential.
<gaspipe1> i can see it, and read from the "drive" but will not alow me to edit files or add files to drive... it is a read only...how can I change that?
<Flannel> billy: reinstalling is more work than installing codecs manually
<dv_> is there an application for capturing dvb video in ubuntu?
<Lamego> dvb ?
<billy> Flannel : you expect me to believe that?
<Flannel> rwx--r--r: You've been bit by automatix.  It breaks often.
<jeanre> even dpkg -i mysql-server fails
<dv_> kaffeine can do it nicely, but thats a kde app
<jeanre> what the hell
<Flannel> billy: It's true, but you don't have to believe it if you don't want ot
<Lamego> jeanre, sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<shatrat> billy, hose the system if you want, i could use some entertainment
<rwx--r--r> okie..
<Lamego> use the purge option to remove your config
<jeanre> lancetw:
<jeanre> Lamego: I did
<Robert1> new to ubunut, not new to Linux, need some help. Installed desktop, want apache but the app installer shows no available packages??
<Lamego> and it failed ?
<tuntis> urrrr
<Flannel> billy: codecs are, for the most part, a couple of commands.  If you know everything of what you want, you can do all of them in the same couple of commands
<jeanre> no that worked
<okaratas> jrib, I solved the problem
<okaratas> thanks..
<jeanre> now I reinstall it
<Flannel> !lamp | Robert1
<ubotu> Robert1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> Robert1: follow that URL
<bulmer> Robert1: the repository you are using does not have it, so look for another one to add
<tuntis> When I try to start Ubuntu 6.10 (live), it just reboots the computer
<nekr0z> He quit 2 minutes before I finally solved the thing, after spending at least 3 hours online. What an irony! :)
<fizzmahon> i need to get direct rendering to work on my radeon 7500, any help?
<dimeotane> Robert1: have you added and updated repositories yet?
<nekr0z> tuntis: Tried it in recovery mode?
<jrib> phpnub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=48250
<Lamego> tuntis, try with the alternate cd
<jeanre> Lamego: \
<Lamego> but check your cd first
<shatrat> fizzmahon, have you installed the fglrx drivers? If so you should completely remove them and possibly reinstall the mesa libraries
<jeanre>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                   [fail] 
<jeanre> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<jeanre> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<adrian_> shatrat: i can't seem to be able to start the program i want. These aren't in the system32 cataogue
<fizzmahon> shatrat, yupp fglrx is in there
<tuntis> It didn't do that before I reset the CMOS
<nekr0z> tuntis: oops I've missed the fact that was live...
<sebrock> devilspie anyone?
<Lamego> jeanre, check the mysql log
<fizzmahon> shatrat, so just apt-get remove xorg-drivers-fglrx?
<Maul555> billy: how do i run a ".run" file as a super user from the command line?
<adrian_> shatrat: I need get to the program catalogue, how do I do that
<Lamego> Maul555, sudo sh file.run
<felixhummel_> hi
<Maul555> what does sh mean
<shatrat> fizzmahon, if you go to the BerylOnEdgy how-to at help.ubuntu.org there is a small section on getting the open source drivers working again
<dimeotane> Maul555: click on file permissions to make the file executable
<nekr0z> tuntis: then it's your BIOS settings, man
<jrib> phpnub: and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/11574 may be related
<Lamego> it means it will execute a shell which will open the .run script/vinary
<Lamego> b
<stephano> Robert1, how are you trying to install Apache?
<shatrat> adrian_, I dont even know what program catalogue means
<AngryElf> i've got the proprietary drivers for my nvidia installed -- should I have problems with a widescreen monitor?
<fizzmahon> shatrat, thanks! appreciate the help!
<tuntis> nekr0z: what could be wrong?
<shatrat> AngryElf, I dont have any.  You might have to add your resolution to the list.
<shatrat> fizzmahon, good luck
<felixhummel_> Does Gaim support VoIP yet? I'm looking for a platform independent app for VoIP and IM.
<adrian_> shatrat: sorry hehe, lets say program dir then
<billy> Flannel : OK, OK.  You convinced me.  I don't trust Automatix myself so I guess I wouldn't be a good friend sending it to her.  I just don't want her to have an exhausting first experience with an OS other an Windows and kill it for her.  She has LOTS of multimedia stuff.  I thought it'd be a good solution.  But you've convinced me (shatrat's immature comment notwithstanding).
<dimeotane> felixhummel_: theres rumours of it coming.
<fizzmahon> help.ununtu.org down for anyone else?
<billy> Maul555 : just a sec.
<PaulButler> I just installed ubuntu server and it didn't autodetect my network card... How do I get the internet working?
<adrian_> cuz lets face they aren't gonns find many of the programs in the system32 dir
<linxeh> PaulButler: does linux support your network card/
<shatrat> my immature comments withstand everything.  The restricted format's and common tasks how-tos arent hard to follow and automatix is down right now anyway from what I've read billy
<tuntis> since everything in the BIOS settings seem fine
<Jowi> PaulButler, what nic do you have?
<linxeh> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<billy> shatrat : at least you acknowledge your comment was immature.  deal?
<felixhummel_> thx, dimeotane!
<shatrat> Immature...for a tree maybe.
<adrian_> shatrat: how do i get in touch with the programs in the program dir though wine?
<felixhummel_> Are there platform-independent open source IM/VoIP apps currently out there?
<PaulButler> Jowi/linxeh it's onboard, asus motherboard with an intel chipset
<shatrat> adrian_, Im not sure what you mean? Do you mean in the .wine/drive_c virtual windows install, or are you trying to run something off your actual windows partition?
<Lamego> felixhummel_, I guess some jabber clients are multi-platform
<billy> shatrat : I just don't want my friend to have to chase down script that scattered across the internet everytime she wants to watch some movie on the internet or listen to some new music filetype.  That's all.
<Flannel> felixhummel_: GAIM is a IM thing, Ekiga implements h323
<fizzmahon> shatrat, cant seem to find beryl howto on help.ubuntu.com
<billy> shatrat : and any comment from a tree would be most mature.
<PriceChild> fizzmahon, #ubuntu-effects please
<adrian_> shatrat: don't know the diff but the latter I think
<Lamego> Ekia is not platform-independent :)
<Lamego> Ekiga
<shatrat> fizzmahon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<fizzmahon> shatrat, thanks
<shatrat> adrian_, ok first what program are you trying to run?
<Jowi> PaulButler, you need to be more precise than that I afraid.
<Flannel> Lamego: no, but it implements a standard, and there are plenty of other h323 clients for other OSs
<shatrat> billy, im immature like a fox.  I spent like 5 minutes installing codecs right after I installed and I haven't run into anything I couldnt play since.
<PaulButler> Jowi: yeah, i'm looking through the manual... it's an Attansic L1 Gagabit Lan controller
<linxeh> PaulButler: yeah, but what chipset is the nic? often they are broadcom - you need to go to the asus website and lookup the motherboard and find out (maybe by looking at the manual, or the windows downloads for the nic drivers)
<MTec007> hello, how can i change the resolution before X loads? im using 6.10 live cd
<Lamego> Flannel, but the question was about platform-independent open source apps, not about open protocols :)
<linxeh> attansic heh
<linxeh> "who?"
<adrian_> shatrat: DC++
<phpnub> jrib, found the problem
<billy> really shatrat.  You're first time using Linux you spent five minutes setting everything up?
<erUSUL> !fixres | MTec007
<ubotu> MTec007: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> phpnub: what was it?
<drkanzie> is there anything special I need to take into consideration to install WoW on  my Edgy?
<bulmer> MTec007: you tried F3 at boot to select resolution?
<shatrat> billy, well, ive been using linux since the 90s, but it was my first time using ubuntu.
<billy> shatrat : the person to whom I'm sending this installation CD doesn't even know what a command line is.  Are you beginning to see what I'm getting at?
<MTec007> bulmer: never got a option for screen res, but i did try safe mode
<Lamego> drkanzie, make sure you have the 3d hw capable driver installed
<nekr0z> tuntis: Can't guess.
<bulmer> MTec007: umm F3 on the menu during boot?
<OuZo> anybody using LVM?
<tuntis> no option should have changed (with the exception of boot order)
<shatrat> adrian_, actually I think there is a linux version of that, hold on
<billy> Maul555 : you there.
<billy> ?
<MTec007> F3 Keymap
<Maul555> is fglrx the ati driver?
<Lamego> Maul555, it is
<bulmer> MTec007: well maybe F4 ?
<alienseer23> !wpc54gr
<Jowi> PaulButler, seems to be a problem with that one. according to here it has been fixed in latest feisty. no idea about edgy: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-8.14/changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpc54gr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> billy, talk them through setting up a ssh access for you on the box :D
<phpnub> jrib, hang on still trying to fix it
<Maul555> coo, what i thought
<eleazar> hi there, since i installed the fglrx driver on edgy i get this 1600x1200 resolution in gdm, i'd like to set it to 1024x768 how can i do it?, my sesion screen resolution is fine, but i can't find the way to change the gdm one
<MTec007> bulmer: f4 VGA
<billy> shatrat : now there's a good idea.
<drkanzie> Lamego, Im running Beryl successfully with the nvidia-drivers from lupine.me.uk, that means that all is well right?
<billy> Maul555 : figured it out yet?
<Lamego> I guess so
<PaulButler> Jowi: thanks for the info.. I guess I'll go with fiesty
<bulmer> MTec007: okay, I assume your video can support VGA right? btw which ubuntu cdrom you have ?
<phpnub> jrib, well that didn't work
<joe4444> changing the DDR settings in my BIOS shouldn't affect the OS, right?
<MTec007> bulmer: 6.10 live cd
<Lamego> joe4444, unless your system becomes unstable :D
<shatrat> adrian_, there is a linux version of DC++  , there is a how-to here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<shatrat> adrian_, it involves compiling but its pretty clearly explained in that thread.
<bulmer> drkanzie: am curious, what video card you have and how much RAM memory to get that going?
<MTec007> bulmer: for intel processor
<joe4444> in other words, if i have installed Ubuntu when the settings were running DDR400 RAM @ DDR333 it wouldn't make a difference if i configure it @ DDR400?
<adrian_> shatrat:okey, thanks I'll check it out
<bulmer> MTec007: how long did you wait for things to get working? booting from liveCD takes a little more time you know....
<nekr0z> joe4444: I beleive it goes seamlessly.
<billy> Maul555 : `sudo ./filename.run`
<joe4444> ok just making sure... i can't seem to get DDR400 stable =/
<shatrat> adrian_, if you really dont want to try that though, I can still talk you through using wine.  I think youve been going at it the wrong way though, wine doesnt have anything to do with your windowspartition.
<Lamego> joe4444, The OS does not care about such settings
<MTec007> i waited a while, i loaded the cdrom and went out to eat and came back, and get a black screen
<Lamego> thats not an OS issue, its an hw issue
<bulmer> MTec007: first you need to prefix your responses with a nick to whom your addressing it to
<MTec007> bulmer i waited a while, i loaded the cdrom and went out to eat and came back, and get a black screen
<bulmer> MTec007: the screensaver is blank maybe?
<joe4444> anyone know how to tweak CAS, etc.?  or a good guide on the subject?  my mobo's manual is worthless... it basically just shows screenshots of the different BIOS menus w/o any details
<phpnub> jrib, gonna try another account to see if this problem is system wide
<adrian_> shatrat:okey how nice of you, i'll try to get the linux version going first though :)
<xamox> anyone have a good performance tweaking guide for edgy?
<MTec007> no i tryed to recover from a screensaveer. its just a blank display
<bulmer> MTec007: you can try one of the consoles...ctrl+alt+F2 and see if you get a prompt
<MTec007> i really beleive the display is too high for the monitor/driver
<skreet> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and reboot, but xdm isnt starting xfce4-session, it's starting gterm, or something simliar. Any ideas?
<MTec007> bulmer i really beleive the display is too high for the monitor/driver
<bulmer> MTec007: that maybe it, so select VGA for now
<phpnub> jrib, problem is system wide gonna reboot
<Maul555> billy: i think i may have just had a completly uneventful driver install...  ill know in a min...
<skreet> Better question, where can I find the session scripts for each session?
<MTec007> bulmer it's selected
<bulmer> MTec007: you can try one of the consoles...ctrl+alt+F2 and see if you get a prompt <-- did you try this yet?
<MTec007> loading...
<MTec007> i was at boot menu
<billy> I thought most drivers were already in the kernel.
<skreet> Thanks, all.
<Maul555> whoops, nm... hrmm...
<Maul555> hardware acceleration doesnt seem to be working...
<drkanzie> bulmer, Always forget the name of my card, it is Nvidia 9800GTX or something similar, 256mb onboard and 2gb RAM
<sebrock> still no one here to guide me with devilspie..?
<drkanzie> bulmer, it was "the shit" about a year ago
<fizzmahon> shatrat, worked a charm thanks
<alienseer23> !wpc54g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpc54g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> drkanzie: oh okay, you have a pretty good system..just curious as to what specs you got going to have beryl working
<sbn> Is there a boot parameterfor vesa driver?
<MTec007> bulmer i got the normal no X prompt
<eshaase> i've noticed that firefox lags my entire system when i visit certain sites, is there a way to prevent this from hapenning?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know why when i run video on video-out on my tv the video is cropped?
<dimeotane> anyone know a command to list the detected modes of my burner?
<drkanzie> bulmer, Beryl works on pretty low-end systems actually, but yeah, I never have any performance-issues in anything 3d-related with my setup
<bulmer> MTec007: you can try one of the consoles...ctrl+alt+F2 and see if you get a prompt <-- did you try this yet?
<MTec007> bulmer i got the normal no X prompt
<bulmer> MTec007: login console is what's called
<sbn> Is there a boot parameter for setting that X uses the vesa driver?
<garuhhh> hi! is there any available messenger client supporting voice and video for linux?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know why when i run video on video-out on my tv the video is cropped?
<MTec007> bulmer yes that
<shatrat> fizzmahon, glad to hear that.  Stick with open source drivers on that card. ;D
<bulmer> MTec007: then i think for some reason you have a bad cd..or it didnt like your video card/monitor combo
<MTec007> cd should be good
<bulmer> MTec007: should be...but do a test on it ..its on the menu
<sbn> Is there a boot parameter for setting that X uses the vesa driver?
<Jowi> Pulshion, can be a number of things. the first that comes to my mind is incorrect vertrefresh rate in xorg.conf (or panel size in CMOS/BIOS might also affect it depends on your hardware)
<MTec007> can i install from the login console? do i need to be in X to do that?
<MTec007> bulmer can i install from the login console? do i need to be in X to do that?
<w0pr> hi there
<Jowi> MTec007, use the alternate cd for text based install
<sbn> MTec007 the alterate cd is made for that
<w0pr> :)
<Theory5> hello
<AngryElf> huh, almost 2 years w/ ubuntu and the font settings actually work and make things better
<AngryElf> it would have been nice if i noticed that sooner
<AngryElf> :?
<bulmer> MTec007: not once you are booting off of a liveCD
<superkirbyartist> Hi everyone.  I am trying to turn on my swap partition automatically.  Can someone help please?
<nekr0z> ant30: Wasn't that you named _ant_ some time ago on this channel?
<MTec007> bulmer okay so how can i tone down the resolution to say 800x600?
<LadyNikon> superkirbyartist: in the install guide.. i believe it tells you what to put into fstab
<MTec007> (from login console)
<superkirbyartist> LadyNikon: Where can I find the install guide?
<ant30> nekr0z, I'm ant30 or ant30_ if the nick aren't recognized
<LadyNikon> oh wait
<LadyNikon> superkirbyartist: sorry wrong channel
<LadyNikon> i thought this was gentoo >.<
<Theory5> hey i just installed Ubuntu server edition but when i started it up GRUB loaded, how do i get to use the desktop?
<joshjosh> Theory5: there is no GUI
<nekr0z> ant30: I see, sorry. I just wanted to thank that guy, he helped me a lot :)))
<w0pr> i explane my problem.. i hope someone can help me :) I upgrade dapper to edgy, and eht0 doesn't come up. /etc/network/interfaces isa here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9701/ i donno how to fix it! Someone can help me pls?
<Jowi> Theory5, you install an xserver
<Xenguy> Theory5: servers typically don't install desktop/GUI
<acrophoric> hi guys
<LadyNikon> Theory5: you dont get a GUI with server
<bulmer> MTec007: you may want to try the "alternative cd" install as oppose to liveCD ..
<Jowi> Theory5, "ubuntu-desktop" contain everything you need including gnome.
<rdw200169> Theory5: what are you trying to do?
<superkirbyartist> LadyNikon I need help.
<superkirbyartist> It always forces me to go to gparted and do a swapon.
<Jowi> Theory5, or you can install xserver + any other wm
<sbn> How can I let the liveCD use the vesa driver?
<LadyNikon> superkirbyartist: what are you trying to do?
<LadyNikon> i never had a problem with swap before.
<PriceChild> HEy superkirbyartist , we need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<acrophoric> hey guys i have absolutely 0 experience with linux, and i thought i'd give it a shot tonight. I wanted to install the nvidia drivers but things went terribly bad. can anyone give me a hand?
<_Krull_> ok...in a week or two I will get partition magic in the mail to restore my windoz partition to its original size, Right now I want to remove the program that starts before windows and gives me the selection, can someone please guide me thru this (other computer)
<PriceChild> acrophoric, explain what went bad, how you tried to install.
<Theory5> how do i get to ubuntu-desktop?
<superkirbyartist> LadyNikon: I want the swap to be turned on when my computer starts, rather than having to go to system > admin > gparted
<Jowi> Theory5, here's a few examples for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<n-iCe> How can I install Shockwave ? for play games
<adrian_> shatrat: i got into trouble with this installation too
<Xenguy> !nvidia > acrophoric
<Jowi> Theory5, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but check the previous link i gave you first to see if that might suite you better
<acrophoric> i used the Envy program to install the drivers and after i rebooted, it gave me an API mismatch error
<superkirbyartist> LadyNikon and PriceChild: What to put it /etc/fstab?
<acrophoric> and i had no clue how to proceed
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, could you pastebin your current /etc/fstab and tell me if you know which harddrive & partition the swap is on.
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sbn> How can I let the liveCD use the vesa driver?
<superkirbyartist> PriceChild I'll just paste it in #ubuntu-bots
<PriceChild> sbn, choose "safe graphics mode"
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, no
<n-iCe> How can I install Shockwave ? for play games
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, please pastebin it
<shatrat> adrian_, haha, well bookmark i tand try again when youre brave.  in the meantime download the DC++ windows installer to your desktop or something and then do "wine /home/username/Desektop/dcplusplusinstaller.exe" or whatever the file name is.
<sbn> PriceChild I said already it doesn't work!
<superkirbyartist> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> n-iCe, there is no version of shockwave for linux.
<funkyHat> Anyone else having serious problems with gnome-session?
<PriceChild> sbn, well then vesa doesn't work afaik
<shatrat> adrian_, hopefully someone will create a package for dc++ in the future
<n-iCe> PriceChild,  then what i can do
<_Krull_> !uninstall
<LadyNikon> " my irl life is calling.." isnt that redundant?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> sbn, you could try booting up... ctrl+alt+f1 edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the device driver to vesa then restarting X.... but I'm pretty sure that safe mode uses it anyway
<joshjosh> n-iCe, You can download the windows 32 version of firefox, then run it through wine and install shockwave that way
<sbn> Well, I'm using the livecd
<Theory5> i dont get what i need to do to get Ubuntu into the desktop
<n-iCe> joshjosh,  i'm in swiftfox
<sbn> I'm trying to install the ubuntu
<sbn> but alternative isn't working probaly
<adrian_> shatrat: about almost all the way down it says: Next is to install the actual dcpp program so switch to the linuxdcpp directory that you downloaded) followed by the code : cd ~/linuxdcpp
<phpnub> jrib, no such luck it's really broken. I figured out why it was opening in firefox but nautilus is still broken
<superkirbyartist> PriceChild http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9708/
<PriceChild> acrophoric, Support in channel please.
<adrian_> shtrat: what do you mean?
<shatrat> adrian_, hold on while I look at it
<acrophoric> ok
<acrophoric> so can someone give me a hand in solving the API mismatch error i got after using Envy to install the drivers?
<Flannel> sbn: What isn'tworking?
<lisapc> i tried to install Ubuntu, but it just stops right after chosing INSTALL, any ideas?
<Jowi> Theory5, either 1. download the desktop (a live cd) or the alternative (text basexd installer cd) cd image. or: 2. boot your system, login and type "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Flannel> lisapc: did you verify the cD?
<sbn> Flannel the X
<g3nocide> how can i specify specific refresh rates for certain resolutions ? now when i set 1600x1200, the refresh (as stated by gnome) is 65Hz. I put a Modeline in config specifying 60Hz, but no go.
<Flannel> sbn: Alternate CD doesn't have X
<g3nocide> my monitor image goes all wobbly every once in a while, and i think it's because of the refresh rates
<sbn> Well Alternate has other problem
<lisapc> Flannel verify how?
<Flannel> sbn: Eh?  What problems you having with alternate?
<sbn> It won't install probaly
<MTec007> bulmer i am affected by this "Intel Graphics driver (i810) won't use high screen resolutions" on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> lisapc: the "check CD" option (third down, or whatnot)
<adrian_> shatrat: i can't find the linuxdcpp it seems
<lisapc> Flannel what good is that if it doesnt load anyway
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, do you know what your swap is on? e.g. /dev/hdb2 ?
<sbn> http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp0960fw0.jpg
<bulmer> MTec007: there you go, try another video card perhaps?
<MTec007> i have an i810. no other cards
<lisapc> Flannel where can I get the latest Kbuntu iso?
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, because you need to add a line to /etc/fstab similar to my addition at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9710/ but replacing /dev/foo with the path to yours :)
<Theory5> how do i get into desktop with Ubuntu server?>
<Flannel> sbn: Which step failed though?
<superkirbyartist> PriceChild it is /dev/hda5
<Flannel> Theory5: the server doesn't have a desktop, so you'll need to install one
<TheStef> got Feisty Ubuntu 7.04 alpha running
<PriceChild> Theory5, Ubuntu server doesn't include a desktop. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get one
<TheStef> it rocks
<Theory5> i did that
<Symmetria> heh
<Theory5> i did the apt-get
<Flannel> sbn: did you verify the CD?
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, then do you see where you need to write "/dev/hda5" in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9710/ ?
<Symmetria> I just added ubuntu cdimage set to the .za mirror
<depinko> how is it possible to empty swap?
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeeee
<lisapc> where can I get the latest Kbuntu iso?
<PriceChild> depinko, "empty"?
<Robert1> bulmer: looked on the web couldn't find what I am after. Did find a very long sources.lst file but was to chicken to blindly add it all. Which repository has the LAMP stack?
<depinko> PriceChild: to "delete" it
<Flannel> Theory5: then reboot and you'll get GDM, Um, I'm sure you can get to it otherwise, but... I'm not entirely sure how
<Symmetria> lisapc cdimage.ubuntu.com probably
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to open an xterm in an Xnest, and I get:
<[StingRay] > Hi all. I need some urgent help. I just messed up my system. Is there an automatic repair option with the Live CD? Rescue or something, which will automatically replace system files.
<kitsuneofdoom> y
<TheStef> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<kitsuneofdoom> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont) Serial number of failed request:  61 Current serial number in output stream:  62
<shatrat> adrian_, is it on your desktop maybe?  try "find linuxdcpp"
<PriceChild> depinko, you could remove it from /etc/fstab then remove the partition using gparted
<_Krull_> lisapc ftp.yellowdoglinux.com/pub/ubuntu
<Theory5> im rebooting now
<sbn> flannel: http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4241/imgp0961vn9.jpg
<bigjohnto> anyone know how to recover deleted files in linux please?
<Flannel> Robert1: Seveas's has a LAMP metapackage, but without the metapackage, it's still only a half dozen packages.
<Flannel> !lamp | Robert1
<ubotu> Robert1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jowi> bigjohnto, you don't. you restore them from backup
<[StingRay] > !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Flannel> sbn: did you verify the CD?
<adrian_> shatrat: i think missing downloading since the link didn't work so :)
<bulmer> bigjohnto: unless its in the trash still
<TheStef> bigjohnto: there are some tools you can download
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, how goes?
<joshjosh> for some reason i can't click and drag windows in beryl...it just ceased to work
<PriceChild> joshjosh, > #ubuntu-effects
<sbn> Flannel yeah
<sbn> but with md5sum I got 1 error
<_Krull_> People, what is the program installed on my PC that boots to choose which OS I wish to boot?
<Flannel> sbn: Er, if the md5sum of your ISO has an error, then you can't burn a good CD
<adrian_> shatrat got a link for linuxdcpp where i can download it?
<[StingRay] > Can somebody help me with the rescue of my system?
<lisapc> what would cause Ubuntu to stop installing right after first menu?  it just stops
<Jowi> joshjosh, right click on the beryl icon and restart the window decorator might help
<Flannel> _Krull_: Grub
<bulmer> _Krull_: boot loader
<sbn> flannel burned cd gave it
<Theory5> it went back into text mode, not desktop!
<Flannel> lisapc: a bad burn
<shatrat> adrian_, do you see the step that starts with "sudo cvs -d....."  that is the step that logs into their CVS server and then downloads the source.  Did that not work?
<Theory5> please help
<superkirbyartist> PriceChild, I don't know what to type.
<Flannel> Theory5: do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_Krull_> bulmer, is it on the linux partition?
<Flannel> sbn: does the iso you downloaded have a good md5?
<PriceChild> superkirbyartist, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" to open the file. Then make it look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9712/ then save. then "sudo mount -a"
<lisapc> Flannel how do I do a good burn? :P
<sbn> Flannel yes
<lisapc> Flannel can I check the ubuntu ISO before burning?
<Flannel> lisapc, sbn: Verify your ISO (check the md5), then burn again at 4x
<Flannel> !md5 | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shatrat> adrian_, I just followed those two steps and managed to download the cvs source code, so I know it works.
<bulmer> _Krull_: grub ? its there
<acrophoric> Can anyone give me a hand with an API mismatch error after using Envy to install nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> _Krull_: It's split up (grub is two stages), one is in your MBR of your HD, the other is on a partition,
<hopeless> hi! i've currently got working fedora and windows partitions on my computer, but i'm looking to try ubuntu. have any of you guys ever switched linux distros? is there a good way to do it in a safe and reversible way?
<adrian_> shatrat:that did work, but I can't find it :(
<superkirbyartist> PriceChild, thanks, I will try it out.
<Flannel> hopeless: You want to install ubuntuovertop of fedora?
<hopeless> no
<Flannel> hopeless: you want to triple boot?
<hopeless> ideally, i'd like to shrink my windows partition down as small as possible
<Theory5>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start didnt work, says command not found for /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hopeless> and then install ubunto
<rotemj> anyone, system recovery after installing a graphic driver that fuckedup the whole system?
<hopeless> but if ubuntu doesn't work out, fedora will still be there
<adrian_> shatrat where is linuxdcpp located then, should be the same for everybody right?
<shatrat> adrian_, well, it should have created a directory named "linuxdcpp" in whatever directory you were in at the time, probably /home/adrian
<hopeless> so yeah, triple booting would be ideal
<bulmer> hopeless: yes it will retain the old os as long as you dont use their partitions
<adrian_> shatrat: i searched for it in the filesystem bu no luck :(
<Theory5>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start didnt work
<Flannel> hopeless: right.  Ok, you'll want the alternate CD (not the desktop CD), then you shrink windows, install ubuntu onto that partition, and then when it asks about installing grub, you don't want to install a bootloader.  Then you'll have to manually add ubuntu to your fedora grub menu (or you can install Ubuntu's grub, and then manually add fedoras entries to the grub menu)
<Jowi> Theory5, what error did you get?
<Dimitri> hey all
<_Krull_> thanks bulmer....Flannel, ......Flannel, or bulmer, I got a live CD that mounts and deals with dos mounted partitions.....what files do I remove on MBR to remove GRUB and bootloader?
<Flannel> hopeless: the only issues you'll have is with bootloading (although not a very big issue)
<hopeless> i'm sorry... what i'm really asking is, i know a lot of people switch from one linux distro to another. i'm wondering how they went about doing it.
<Theory5>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start didnt work for trying to get the desktop up.
<duneatreides> Hello all
<k4zzy> Hello. I'm having trouble booting into my fresh install of ubuntu-server. The install seemed to have gone fine, but when it boots up I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9713/  Then, nothing further happens. The only thing that seems to happen after this is a cycling of my 6 SCSI drives (RAID 1).
<Flannel> _Krull_: Just install whatever other bootloader you want overtop
<shatrat> adrian_, try running those two cvs commands again from the how-to and then "ls linuxdcpp"  to list the file
<hopeless> why will boot loading be an issue? grub will recognize my existing windows and fedora systems, right?
<acrophoric> Anyone please! i am completely clueless, someone steer me in the right direction. "API mismatch error, the NVIDIA kernel module has the version...." i have no idea what to do after using Envy to install nvidia drivers
<arrummzen> I enabled the universe repository, but I still can't install emacs or xemacs?
<Jowi> Theory5, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to set up the drivers/monitor/keyboard/mouse. then try again.
<raven3x7> im on 64bit Edgy and am trying to install wine. im trying to compile it against 32bit libs which are installed but configure doesnt find them even though i specify it to look in /lib32 . anyone can help?
<_Krull_> Flannel, I want windows only on this pc, someone is giving me their old pc, so I will install ubuntu on it
<Flannel> Theory5: If you don't have that file, It sounds like ubuntu-desktop didn't install properly
<voidmage> hopeless: If you have /home on a separate partition and your important config files backed up, you can just install the new distro over your old /, keeping /home as it is
<MTec007> bulmer thanks for you help, but i dont want s distro if its this difficult to install and work correctly.
<duneatreides> Hello everyone, I have a question about tar
<erstazi> Is there a way to have any popup alerts when a crash occurs instead of the top panel?
<Flannel> _Krull_: You'll need to get a windows CD, and then run 'fixmbr'
<Theory5> so how do i install it properly?
<voidmage> Flannel: isn't it fdisk /mbr ?
<duneatreides> does the options on tar -xzvf matter?
<Maul555> billy:  holy shit, i know what was up with the nvidia problem!!!!  the fan on the vid card doesnt work, it was overheating when i ran opengl apps... lol!!!
<goodtimes> So i pull out my keyboard and i pull out my glock, and i dismount your girl and i mount slash proc (/proc)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Maul555
<ubotu> Maul555: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jowi> Theory5, did you recieve any error when you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Theory5> nope
<duneatreides> does the order on the -xzvf on the tar command matter
<Flannel> Theory5: Wait, you're installing a fresh copy of windows?
<voidmage> duneatreides: nope
<_Krull_> ok, thanks for all the help Flannel!
<Jowi> Maul555, ouch
<Flannel> Theory5: sorry, that was for _Krull_
<bulmer> MTec007: honestly, i find it difficult too when i first installed it, my choice is SuSE as primary..but i want to be able to use deb style too..so i learned this
<Flannel> eh, now I'm confusing myself.
<adrian_> shatrat: the code:sudo  cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp is the second code,right?
<billy> Maul555: the other day I couldn't figure out why my floppy drive wouldn't mount.  Turns out the thing wasn't plugged into a power source. :)
<duneatreides> i'm am looking at the tar --help, and I can not figure out how to use the -C option
<voidmage> duneatreides: look in 'man tar'
<Theory5> after i did sudo aptitude install Ubuntu-desktop a gui thing came up and asked me about how i wanted to recive mail so i did that and then it went back to text
<shatrat> adrian_, I dont believe you need a sudo for the second one
<duneatreides> is it tar -C=DIR, or tar -C DIR?
<lisapc> is line speed is 10.5 Mbps (10502 kbps) any good?
<bulmer> lisapc: thats fast enuff for me
<shatrat> lisapc, cable speed
<raven3x7> im on 64bit Edgy and am trying to install wine. im trying to compile it against 32bit libs which are installed but configure doesnt find them even though i specify it to look in /lib32 . anyone can help?
<adrian_> shatrat: should i just tyoe in cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp then?
<crdlb> duneatreides, doesn't matter afaik
<Theory5> so what should i do now?
<Flannel> !chroot | raven3x7
<ubotu> raven3x7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Jowi> duneatreides, probably tar -C DIR or tar --directory=DIR
<shatrat> adrian_, that looks good.  just paste everything after the $ in the how-to
<rwxr-xr--> lisapc:  its really gr8 and Fastest .. l0ol i have just 500+ kbs
<lisapc> shatrat you serious?  thats cable speed?  because I only got a new broadband
<Flannel> Theory5: You're sure you don't have /etc/init.d/gdm?
<crdlb> duneatreides, I usually do tar -C
<Megaqwerty> can I tar a file to a DVD? If so...how?
<k4zzy> How can I add "acpi=off" to the boot options on a server-install that hangs at startup on a PCI allocate error? Thanks.
<joe4444> anyone know how to match BIOS settings with RAM's CL?
<shatrat> lisapc, cable = broadband?
<lisapc> rwxr-xr-- thats interesting seeing I only have broadband
<Jowi> Theory5, what error did you get exactly when trying to start gdm?
<bulmer> lisapc: why the concern of such speeds? you download a lot or upload a lot?
<Andune> I need help with a hardware RAID.
<Theory5> it said it was not found
<Theory5> the command
<Theory5> was not found
<Andune> I got advice from here a few nights ago to try the alternate CD, but it still doesn't detect it
<adrian_> shatrat: then the cvs wasn't found?
<Flannel> k4zzy: The boot screen is a little GUI menu on the server CD, right?  You push one of the F keys to get to advanced/expert/whatever where you can give options
<hopeless> voidimage: aaahhhhh, thanks!!! i do have /home on a separate partition. however, i've heard that there can be problems sharing the same /home partition between two different distros because of the program configuration files kept hidden in /home. i don't want to destroy my fedora / partition because of some stuff, like a custom-compiled version of audacity, that i don't want to lose in case ubuntu doesn't work out. is there a way to cre
<Andune> I have a hardware mirror (RAID-0) of two disks.  Windows lives on the first half, and sees and uses the mirror just fine.
<Jowi> Theory5, so ubuntu-desktop was not installed properly. try this again: "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<k4zzy> Flannel: Thanks :)
<Andune> but when I load Ubuntu (desktop or alternate), it only sees the raw disks and does not see the hardware RAID mirror.
<Theory5> k
<Jowi> Theory5, do not do anything while it is installing
<lisapc> shatrat but it also says: yline speed is 10.5 Mbps (10502 kbps) and your download speed is 1.28 MB/s (1313 KB/s).
<arrummzen> hmmmm.... It looks like the Ubuntu system is version "Dapper", but I need a package that is only in feisty. Is there a way to install feisty packages in dapper?
<eck> Andune: you need to have the kernel module for your raid card and set up mdadm
<lagarto> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shatrat> adrian_, hmm, maybe you need to install CVS.  "sudo apt-get install cvs"
<PriceChild> !revu | arrummzen
<ubotu> arrummzen: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<joe4444> hopeless, you just want to try ubuntu?
<sebrock> my commands in .devilspie does not work. Nothing happens
<PriceChild> arrummzen, argh not that...
<Andune> I've run Fedora for years, and am familiar with the software RAID configuration, but would much rather use the hardware RAID on my mobo.
<PriceChild> !prevu | arrummzen
<ubotu> arrummzen: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Megaqwerty> I want to tar my filesystem to a DVD, assuming there is enough space on the DVD, how would I go about doing this?
<lisapc> does that mean my line speed can do 10.5 Mbps (10502 kbps), but al im getting is download speed is 1.28 MB/s (1313 KB/s)?
<jrib> sebrock: did you restart devilspie after adding the rules?
<Andune> eck:  hmm.  ok I'll do some research on that.  thanks.
<shatrat> lisapc, that seems pretty good to me.  download speed is limited by things other than your line speed.
<acrophoric> Anyone please! i am completely clueless, someone steer me in the right direction. "API mismatch error, the NVIDIA kernel module has the version...." i have no idea what to do after using Envy to install nvidia drivers
<sebrock> jrib, yeah I rebooted
<bulmer> Megaqwerty: you cant write to DVD with a tar...you have to burn to it
<jrib> sebrock: pastebin what you have
<sebrock> jrib, I do get debug info
<sebrock> ok
<Megaqwerty> bulmer: darn, alright.
<adrian_> shatrat: did no change though
<hopeless> joe4444: yeah, but i want to make sure that it can run the software i use, and i don't think i can do it from a live disk, if that's what you're hinting at
<lisapc> shatrat i tried to install Ubuntu and it stops after install menu!  what can i do?
<Andune> eck: any chance it's on the disk and I just need to tell it to load, or if it's not auto-detected, it's not there?
<adrian_> ah with sudo before it it seemed to work got to the password and all
<shatrat> lisapc, stops? what install menu? whats the last thing it says?
<bulmer> hopeless: i advised you earlier, have a separate partition for each os you have on
<Hisashi> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<lisapc> shatrat the very first menu
<adrian_> shatrat: ah with sudo before it it seemed to work got to the password and all
<joe4444> hopeless, no i was going to suggest VMware... i used it on XP to try out ubuntu and other distros until i was comfortable enough to format and drop XP for good =)
<shatrat> lisapc, using the desktop disk, or the alternative disk?
<Andune> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<eck> Andune: i think that's likely; i think it's really a matter of getting the kernel to see the raid card
<Hisashi> lol... then i'll explain.. i've installed the non-legacy nvidia driver... but i need legacy driver... but in my distro legacy driver by apt-get is disable... can i install the one i've download from nvidia website?
<rotemj> hisashi, are you having the same problem as us?
<sebrock> jrib, here you go mate: http://www.pastebin.ca/389727
<jrib> sebrock: one sec (phone)
<shatrat> adrian_, which command seems to work? installing cvs? or using cvs to log into the source code repo?
<lisapc> shatrat the desktop CD
<voidmage> hopeless: I just keep my XP drives around for the rare rare time I have to boot into xp (flashing my bios or other weird windows-only programs i don't trust wine with my life) or if i need some file from there i haven't copied yet
<lisapc> shatrat ANY solutions?
<PriceChild> Hisashi, why can't you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy? What you want is possible though
<Andune> eck:  ok.  I wouldn't think I'd need mdadm, since Linux should be largely unaware of the RAID.  It's in the hardware.  I'll go research, thanks for the tip..
<raven3x7> Flannel, thanks
<adrian_> shatrat: by typing in "sudo cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp" i got to the password and beyond it
<shatrat> lisapc, the first menu is the one that lets you pick language right?  Does clicking Next or whatever do nothing?
<Hisashi> i know but it answers me that it's not disponible
<adrian_> shatrat: is that correct?
<lisapc> shatrat shall I try kbuntu instead?
<hopeless> bulmer: but i don't have space to create a second /home partition, and i'm worried that ubuntu will alter the configurations kept in my home folder. is this a real problem?
<shatrat> adrian_, greart, now do the next part and it should download a ton of stuff
<lisapc> shatrat LOL
<fo1> hi, when i minimize programs they simply disappear and don't go to my system tray.  any ideas?
<Hisashi> oh
<Hisashi> it worked now
<eck> Andune: yeah, i think you're right -- the key thing is that most "hardware RAID" controllers don't entirely implement raid in hardware, they actually require some firmware or driver to be loaded by the kernel to interact with the raid controller
<adrian_> shatrat: what do you mean?
<lisapc> where can I get latest stable Kbuntu?
<shatrat> lisapc, well, if the liveCD is hanging then you would be better off trying the alternative installer.  You can download it from the same place.  It isnt as pretty but it is more reliable.  Some hardware just doesnt like the liveCD
<bulmer> hopeless: another way is to use vmware. or buy another hd to install things to
<Hisashi> i've done that by 2 days ago and it failed tks
<Theory5> now its saying ubuntu-desktop is an ivaild operation
<hopeless> hmm okay. thanks all!
<fo1> (they're still running, because if i minimize, say, firefox, and then click on the icon again, it'll come back up on the same page)
<shatrat> adrian_, the next step that says "cvs -z3 -d: ...."
<Jowi> hopeless, simply create a different user at install time. they should not collide.
<Andune> eck:  ahhh.  I see.  OK well I'll go figure out what I've got and how to tell Ubuntu to see it.
<Theory5> what do i do now its saying ubuntu-desktop is an invaild operation plz help
<jrib> sebrock: you have some syntax errors, to have multiple actions, you need to use (begin)
<rwxr-xr--> i just install Opera browser .. but its the iCon is not come in menu?
<lisapc> shatrat LOL! i never said LIve CD
<adrian_> shatrat: that the code i got through just now
<shatrat> lisapc, you said its the "desktop" installer and not "alternative" installer, am I right?
<lisapc> shatrat it was the 6.10 dekstop iso
<Flannel> Theory5: What command is an invalid operation?
<jrib> sebrock: it doesn't really make sense to set two workspaces though, is that what youw ant?
<sebrock> jrib, no that was just for testing
<Jowi> Theory5, download the desktop or alternate cd. that might suit you better and save you from headache if you're new to the system.
<Galga> what is the command in text mode to start ubuntu installation
<adrian_> shatrat: the one without sudo in it
<shatrat> lisapc, yes, that isa  liveCD, it loads the whole OS into memory and it looks pretty but sometimes it falls on it's face.
<rwxr-xr--> when i type on terminal opera the opera window comes
<lisapc> shatrat is the 6.10 dekstop iso the livcecd?
<sebrock> jrib, all I want really is to center all windows on opening
<Theory5> How do i download the desktop????
<shatrat> adrian_, ok, so now "ls linuxdcpp" should say something, right?
<jrib> sebrock: get rid of the firefox stuff in config.ds, make a new firefox.ds and place a single rule there
<Flannel> lisapc: "Desktop" CDs are liveCDs (with installers), Alternate CDs are just installers
<Jowi> Theory5, generally the server cd is more advanced
<lisapc> shatrat so what shall I do?  my objective is to install Ubuntu on HDD
<Flannel> Theory5: What command did you give?
<Jowi> Theory5, from http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebrock> jrib, how would I do If I want all windows to start centered
<Theory5> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<adrian_> shatrat: do I just type: ls linuxdcpp?
<lisapc> Flannel so I can get the Alternate CD and it will install Ubuntu on my HDD?
<Flannel> Theory5: and what error did you get exactly?
<joe4444> hopeless, see my comment about VMware?
<Flannel> lisapc: yeah
<shatrat> lisapc, well, you could try the normal liveCD installer one more time, with graphics safe settings at the boot prompt.  if it still hangs up I would download and use the Alternative installer.
<fo1> oh, i need to add windows to my panel
<fo1> fixed
<Flannel> lisapc: and, the alternate CD has a bunch of other stuff on the CD, you can use it as a repository
<shatrat> adrian_, yes, just to check that it is there. or just "ls" and look for it
<lisapc> Flannel but if the livecd wont even load, doesnt that mean my notebook is not supported?
<jrib> sebrock: (if (is (application_name) "Firefox") (center))
<Flannel> lisapc: nope
<jrib> I think
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone have a howto on getting compiz to work in 6.10 ?
<Flannel> lisapc: liveCD, because of space, has to make some sacrifices in terms of hardare compat
<jrib> !compiz | Hydr0p0nX
<ubotu> Hydr0p0nX: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lisapc> Flannel so in your advice I should get the ubuntu Alternative  iso?
<Flannel> Hydr0p0nX: #ubuntu-effects will hook you up
<sebrock> jrib, I have tried it... doesnt work
<Flannel> lisapc: that's all I download anymore
<rwxr-xr--> i just install the opera browser .. but the icon is not in menu anywhere.. but when i type opera on terminal the browser window open .. how can i fix
<rwxr-xr--> ?
<Theory5> E: Invailid operation ubuntu-desktop thats what it says
<jrib> sebrock: you created a seperated .ds file?
<Hydr0p0nX> thanks
<lisapc> Flannel ok :) where can I download the 6.10 alternative Ubuntu Iso?
<voidmage> Theory5: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sebrock> Im gonna do a new one
<sebrock> from start
<Flannel> Theory5: Then that's not the command you're giving it.  You missed the 'install'
<shatrat> rwxr-xr--, you can create a menu entry for it by right clicking the Applications menu, although it automatically made one for me in the Internet section...
<sebrock> jrib, do I need any other command than the if?
<Dimitri> Where can I find a place to download castle wolfenstien: enemy territory?
<adrian_> shatrat: it just check my username dir, it's not there
<Dimitri> It's not in repos
<Flannel> lisapc: same place you download the desktop.  You'll need to click "More Install Options" though
<jrib> sebrock: what I said should be enough, this is really good btw: http://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<Flannel> Dimitri: check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), there are a few HowTos
<sebrock> jrib, on the forums this is said to open all windows centered: (if (not (is (window_class) "Gnome-panel")) (center))
<rwxr-xr--> shatrat:  i checked in Applications Menu.. but the icon is not there
<sebrock> but nothing happens for me
<voidmage> lisapc: http://ftp.ale.org/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Theory5> so i  did
<shatrat> adrian_, when you ran the second command did it list a whole bunch of files? There should have been a long output.
<Theory5> thanks'
<lisapc> Flannel is this the one: "Kubuntu 6.10 - alternaitve-i386.iso" ?
<shatrat> rwxr-xr--, well, like I said you can make one, it's not that hard but you might have to find an opera icon
<Flannel> lisapc: that'll give you Kubuntu, so if that's what you want, yeah.
<TheGateKeeper> rwxr-xr--, it's possible that you might have to logout then login before the menu entry appears
<jman_> hi all I am trying to get my wireless card to work., i installed with ndiswrapper but nothing it's not coming up in the network configuration properties dialog any ideas?
<lisapc> Flannel is kbuntu better than ubuntu?
<adrian_> shatrat: no it didn't just password, I hit enter then nothing
<jrib> sebrock: but did you create a seperate .ds for the rule?  I'm not sure if having multiple rules like you had in a single config.ds will work
<Hisashi> hey when i install nvidia driver.. should xorg.conf change in someway?
<rwxr-xr--> TheGateKeeper:  Should be.. :) so i try that ..
<Hisashi> cause i've just done that and it remais the same
<jrib> Hisashi: after running nvidia-xconfig, yes
<shatrat> adrian_, now do "cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp co linuxdcpp"
<sebrock> jrib, Ok now I have that one in a ds for it own
<Hisashi> oh
<Flannel> lisapc: Not better, just different
<joshjosh> jman_ did you sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf?
<lisapc> voidmage ok, im now dl Kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<sebrock> jrib, guess I have to restart X? how do I do this without rebooting?
<Flannel> lisapc: like most things in Linux, it's all personal preference
<duneatreides> i downloaded the source code for abiword, I untared in to a directory [ /home/(USER)/downloads ] , I cd'ed into the abiword directory, and I try ./configure and i get the error  " ./configure: No such file or directory"
<D--> ctrl+alt+backspace
<lisapc> Flannel im now dl Kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.
<sebrock> alt+cntl+backspace does not work
<l2s> hi i installed 6.06 server and it stops booting at ubuntu server 6.06 running local boot script
<jrib> sebrock: nah, just:  killall devilspie; devilspie
<Flannel> duneatreides: why are you compiling Abiword?
<sebrock> ok
<l2s> is it supposed to goto a prompt or is that where it is supposed to stop
<jman_> joshjosh, I beleive so but i'll try it again brb
<D--> killall -9 X?
<joshjosh> jman_ alright.
<k4zzy> I can't seem to get past a PCI allocation error on startup after a fresh install of ubuntu-server. Any suggestions?
<lisapc> Flannel if it stops during install and stuffs up my boot sectors. how can I recover the system?
<adrian_> shatrat: same as before: bash cvs cannot be found
<Jowi> l2s, you're supposed to get a prompt
<Flannel> lisapc: What are you recovering to?
<l2s> its been an hr and no prompt
<mcscruff> lo all, how do i use a diff GCC to so when i use make i can cross platform compile
<sebrock> jrib, no think I have to restart... or at least dont have any windows open?
<jrib> adrian_: have you installed cvs?
<l2s> i did the lamp server install from the 6.06 server cd
<lisapc> Flannel I have Vista on C: atm, and installing Kbuntu on D:
<jrib> sebrock: no, I do it all the time, you just need to kill all the devilspie instances and start a new one
<duneatreides> Flannel: jjust as an exercise, to increase my linux profiency, and I just want to run ./configure --help, I do not intend to actually compile abiword
<Flannel> mcscruff: you don't need to use a different gcc, you just need ... um, some option will crosscompile.
<shatrat> adrian_, what?  do "which cvs"
<Jowi> l2s, try some different boot options like turning off acpi
<l2s> reinstall?
<Flannel> !compile | duneatreides
<ubotu> duneatreides: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lisapc> Flannel can kbuntu installer recognise my empty 20 gig NTFS D: and install unto that?
<l2s> how
<Flannel> duneatreides: that might be a nice reference.
<l2s> it has 2 nics in it and a raid card
<l2s> thats it
<l2s> power mgt is off in bios
<sebrock> jrib, it doesnt go down
<jrib> sebrock: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Flannel> lisapc: you might as well resize it in windows, but yeah, the installer can resize NTFS.
<bulmer> lisapc: you need to reformat that partition
<superm1> currently for a gnome session, gnome-session-save --kill can be used to initiate a logout. is there an equivalent for kde?
<adrian_> to honest i don't know, i made it past the code: sudo cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.linuxdcpp.berlios.de:/cvsroot/linuxdcpp login and left the password empty and hit enter
<lisapc> bulmer will my C: and E: drives be untouched?
<Jowi> !bootoptions | l2s
<ubotu> l2s: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sebrock> jrib, k
<jrib> adrian_: why sudo?
<shatrat> jrib, it's in the how-to, im not sure either
<lisapc> bulmer can I tell ubuntu to install itself and create the swap parition using ONLY the D: ?
<shatrat> adrian_, I mean seriously, use the command "which cvs"
<Hisashi> how do i close gnome and go to text mode
<bulmer> lisapc: correct, only the ones you partition or format
<adrian_> jrib what do you mean?
<shatrat> adrian_, cause im pretty sure you just installed it
<jman_> joshjosh, tried it again still no go :-(
<jrib> adrian_: theres no reason to use sudo
<Flannel> mcscruff: --target is the option
<lisapc> bulmer i have D: emoty its 20gig.  but I need to keep C: for Vista and E: for data!  Can I tell ubuntu to install itself and create the swap parition using ONLY the D: ?
<bulmer> lisapc: if you are sharing the hard disk with another os..you need some manual intervention as you may not like what ubuntu chooses
<adrian_> jrib: when is it no reason to use sudo?
<mcscruff> Flannel: ty
<Flannel> lisapc: Drive letters are meaningless.  ARe they separate drives? or partitions?
<lisapc> bulmer so how i do that?
<noelferreira> hi people. i use wireless driver rt61 and edgy amd64. every time i try to config the file /etc/network/interfaces my system won't start up. i have to delete the file and bring up ra0 manually with dhcp every time i reboot. any help?
<jrib> adrian_: cvs just downloads stuff.  So you don't need access to anything outside your home directory
<lisapc> Flannel 1 hard drive, with 3 partitions!
<bulmer> lisapc: via the parted during install, choose manual
<lisapc> bulmer ok chose manual!  and then can I tell it to create a swap partition using only D: and install ubuntu on D:?
<shatrat> adrian_, how about i just send you the source code over IRC? lol
<bulmer> lisapc: partition accordingly to your liking
<bulmer> lisapc: you may even want to have more than 3 partitions
<lisapc> bulmer will it then leave C: and E: as it is?
<adrian_> jrib:ok, beginning to be really confused here, I'm new at this so
<bulmer> lisapc: yes as long as you dont format it
<lisapc> bulmer I cant touch C: and E: as they contain data already
<joshjosh> jman_ : Hmm.. What ver of ubuntu and what card?
<jrib> adrian_: do you understand what sudo does?
<lisapc> bulmer so manual , i can tell it to only use D: ok?
<bulmer> lisapc: and also do not attempt to re-designate those partitions
<lisapc> bulmer  re-designate ?
<bulmer> those partitions that have data..
<jman_> joshjosh: it's edgy efty and a netgear ma311
<null_> Due to a bad CD-ROM, I had to complete most of my install using 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.'  This did not automatically install my wireless card.  How can I go about having it recognize and install my card?
<shatrat> adrian_, Did you get the file transfer request?
<bulmer> lisapc: like choosing which FS a partition should have  == re-designating
<adrian_> shatrat: where should I save it?
<posingaspopular> null_: ask in #xubuntu
<lisapc> bulmer ok! ill only tell it to alter D: and nothing else.
<shatrat> adrian_, doesnt matter...but somewhere that you can find it :D
<bulmer> lisapc: okay, good luck
<lisapc> bulmer so the ubunt installer can use D: to create swap partition on it?
<joshjosh> jman_, is it detecting your card?
<adrian_> jrib: no i don't know what sudo means, been using ubuntu for 3 days now so
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how to fix this error? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<posingaspopular> adrian_: superuser do
<lisapc> does the kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386 fit on a 700MB cd-rw?
<Jowi> null_, was the base system installed properly from the beginning?
<posingaspopular> Su do
<eddy> hello, I wouder if there is a other engine for amarok then "xine"
<Flannel> lisapc: yeah
<crdlb> eddy, gstreamer
<lisapc> adrian_ sudo - super user DO
<Loonatic64> question.   i have ubuntu installed on 1 hdd and windows installed on a seperate hdd.   i have 3 partitons on my windows drive.  2 are FAT32 and 1 is NTFS.   i have been able to mount the FAT32 drives in ubuntu, but how do i mount my NTFSdrive?
<bulmer> lisapc: it can, a swap partition does not have to be in a separate partition, but it is wiser to have it in a separate one, so in your case, add a 4th actually a 5th partition
<null_> Jowi, I don't think so.  It had enough to get to the console and for me to finish the install using eth0
<lisapc> bulmer i rather leave it all on D: if I can.  can I?
<jrib> adrian_: k, well in linux, permissions is a big thing.  Your user (lets say his name is adrian) can only modify files in his $HOME directory (which is /home/adrian usually).  And the rest of the filesystem can only be modified by root (the admin in a way).  To execute things as root you use sudo
<eddy> <crdlb> ok thanks but is that beter?
<k4zzy> I can't boot into a fresh install of ubuntu-server, I get a PCI allocation error, and it hangs there. I've tried several boot options (ie, noacpi, noapic, nolapic), but I still get the same problem. Can somebody please help me with this?
<lisapc> bulmer so ubunti doesnt have to create a seperate partition for swap?
<jman_> joshjosh, why wouldn't it, it detected and worked fine during installation?
<Magno> holas
<eddy> <crdlb> sorry if I spell bad
<bulmer> lisapc: you can..but there are extra steps you have to do, like perhaps manually telling which file is a swap
<adrian_> posingaspopular: ok is that meant to make me go. Yeah of, course, How clear isn't that now, or what?
<crdlb> eddy, you having problems with xine? I like gstreamer though
<Loonatic64> does anyone know how i can mount an NTFS drive so i can see it in Ubunut??
<bulmer> lisapc: what is the problem of having a 5th partition?
<lisapc> bulmer im scared to play around as I cant have C: and E: altered
<Flannel> !ntfs | Loonatic64
<ubotu> Loonatic64: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lisapc> bulmer in case something goes wrong, i wont be able to remove those partitions Ubuntu created
<bulmer> lisapc: if you are scared, umm get another drive for you to play with :)
<adrian_> jrib: okey, finally some logic I can understand some part of :)
<Loonatic64> ok thanks
<Flannel> lisapc: you might want to do all your partitioning in windows
<eddy> <crdlb> how du I get gstreamer?
<shatrat> adrian_, well it looks like the transfer got aborted, want me to email it to you?
<lisapc> Flannel its done!  i cant now touch C: and E:
<Loonatic64> and my next question.    is it possible to run World of Warcraft in Ubuntu??
<Flannel> lisapc: Right, I mean split up your second partition into a data and a swap partition
<Flannel> Loonatic64: yep.  There are howtos in the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<adrian_> I have accept but nothings happening :(
<Spartacus> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bulmer> lisapc: this is part of the learning process, sometimes you make mistakes..so if you are afraid, then to be safe, get another hard disk
<Xenguy> I've read rumours that yes, it is
<Jowi> null_, you can try the minimal cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crdlb> eddy, I don't know, don't really use amarok much, but I don't gstreamer will work better than xine for you
<Loonatic64> great.   thank you very much
<D_E_M_O_N_X> hi from where i can  find themes for ubuntu ?
<posingaspopular> google
<shatrat> adrian_, yeah it aborted, im not sure how dcc in irc works but I think one of us needs to have some ports open.  Probably easier just to email it, its only 400k
<jrib> !themes | D_E_M_O_N_X
<ubotu> D_E_M_O_N_X: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eddy> ok
<Theory5> okay i did that sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop now it did all this stuff downloading and such and now the screen is blank! what do i do?!?!
<eddy> thanks!
<D_E_M_O_N_X> o thank you
<lisapc> bulmer you are not helping, in fact you are now bordering on trolling.  thats NOT a soluition as im not going to buy a new HDD!  I got what I got, thats it!
<Jowi> Theory5, that's the screensaver. press space and you will get your screen back.
<Flannel> Theory5: the screen is blank, it went to powersaving.  If you want, push space or whatnot, and it'll come back up
<xamox> Is there some type of audio panel? where I can change bass, mid, etc.?
<Theory5> thansk
<Theory5> thanks
<bulmer> lisapc it is your choice, am just telling you the fact, if you are too scared....
<D_E_M_O_N_X> can i use kde themes on gnome
<D_E_M_O_N_X> or no
<jrib> D_E_M_O_N_X: no
<crdlb> xamox, some media players have equalizers
<D_E_M_O_N_X> 'ok
<adrian_> shatrat: ok, send it to niringi@yahoo.com
<Flannel> D_E_M_O_N_X: no, Gnome themes on gnome (Ubuntu), KDE themes for KDE (Kubuntu), et al.
<null_> Jowi, I have Ubuntu up and running.  I just need it to recognize and install my wireless card.  Is there a script I can call?
<BigMac> Seveas: you here
<duneatreides> i'm having issues with running { ./configure --help  }on the abiword source code that I downloaded.  I keep on receiving the error " no such file or directory"
<jrib> D_E_M_O_N_X: you can install kde though and have both gnome and kde
<lisapc> bulmer ok cheers :)
<lisapc> brb
<dimeotane> any suggestions for the best way to do regular system backups to DVD+RW?
<Jowi> null_, I don't know
<D_E_M_O_N_X> yeah i know
<lisapc> bulmer lastly!  IF ubuntu doesnt install proper but wrote the grub. how can i get Vista working again?
<Spartacus> Can anyone tell me the difference between su and sudo?
<xamox> my audio seems super quiet, I have the volume turned up and my actual hardware volume turned up and it's barely listenable
<xamox> cranked up the pre-amp in amarok
<D_E_M_O_N_X> from where i can download kde
<xamox> doesn't seem to help
<cheeseboy> any reason why gfceu disappearswhen i try to configure controls?
<dimeotane> Spartacus: su puts you in superuser mode
<crdlb> xamox, run the alsamixer command
<bulmer> lisapc: i have not toyed with vista yet..so i do not know
<dimeotane> Spartacus: sudo just for the single command
<Spartacus> ah
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you access a folder in terminal with a space in it?
<Jowi> xamox, did you connect the plug to line-out or speaker jack?
<Flannel> dimeotane, Spartacus, Ubuntu doesn't use su.  If you wan a root prompt, 'sudo -i', but even that is rarely needed
<adrian_> shatrat: tell me when you have emailed it, ok?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: escape the space (\ ), if you tab complete, it'll do it for you
<Jake> I need help configuring my xorg.conf file, so that  i can have seperate x servers for seperate monitors.
<shatrat> adrian_, it's sent
<Jowi> xamox, (line-out is generally very quiet)
<dimeotane> Flannel: u sure?  I just used su an hour ago (or so I thought)
<Flannel> lisapc: You'll recover the windows boot thing, with the windows CD
<Spartacus> Well, I'm trying to install Ktoons, the guide says to use su >.>
<crdlb> Comrade-Sergei, or put it in quotes
<lisapc> bulmer i just learned that I can rezise my 20gig D: from vista!  should I resized it to 19gig and leave a 1 gig partition for Ubuntu?
<xamox> Jowi, no, it's like it was working before and fro some reason now it's really quiet
<btaylor> Comrade-Sergei: you put it in quotes or you escape the space with a backslash
<Flannel> dimeotane: you would've have to previously set a root password.  Which, there's no reason to
<Jowi> xamox, run "alsamixer" and have a look. best bet.
<lisapc> bulmer yeah, bit that takes 1 hour and 15mins and i lose weeks of updates
<dimeotane> Flannel: reason is.. you get tired of sudoing everything sometimes
<bulmer> lisapc: why so timid with the space..give it a bit more room..maybe 4 gigs?
<xamox> Ahh!
<lisapc> Flannel i just learned that I can rezise my 20gig D: from vista!  should I resized it to 19gig and leave a 1 gig partition for Ubuntu?
<Hisashi> hey do i have to do something to use 1240x1024?
<xamox> alsamixer fixed it
<Jake> I need help setting up me xorg.conf to run dual monitors on seperate x servers
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel what do you mean escape for example do Program Files
<lisapc> bulmer 4 gigs for swap????
<shatrat> xamox, things like bass and treble are handled by mixers in applications, and not system-wide.  I wouldnt want enemy territory to sound like a concert hall
<newpers> is there a torrent of a ubuntu 6.10 vmware image?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: /Program\ Files/
<bulmer> lisapc: oh not for swap, i meant for your ubuntu
<Hisashi> i've installed already nvidia driver but it doesnt make a change
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: just type "Prog" and hit tab
<Comrade-Sergei> oh ty'
<Spartacus> Flannel, dimeotane, how do I set the password for su? it's not my one for sudo
<lisapc> im about to install Kubuntu and I have 1 gig ram!  how big should my swap file be?  will 2gig suffice?
<Flannel> Spartacus: You don't need/want to.
<dimeotane> lisapc: you might consider giving vist 512k on your HD  =p
<dimeotane> vista
<bulmer> lisapc: plenty enuff 2x the ram size
<shatrat> lisapc, 2 gig is plenty.  1.5 would be enough
<adrian_> shatrat: ok, put in my user dir now
<Spartacus> Flannel, well it says I need to for ktoons
<Jake> I need help setting up me xorg.conf to run dual monitors on seperate x servers AIM me at y0ungcitty because im afk for a few minutes
<lisapc> shatrat ok
<PaulButler> i'm installing software from the ubuntu cd via command line. Is there a command line tool for this or do I have to dpkg -i all the files and their dependencies? apt-get is great but I don't have a network connection.
<Flannel> dimeotane: eh, you can use `sudo -i`.  When you want to relock your root account, sudo passwd -l root
<D_E_M_O_N_X> who know why don`t accept my root passowrd when i want to install some program ?
<noelferreira> hi people. i use wireless driver rt61 and edgy amd64. every time i try to config the file /etc/network/interfaces my system won't start up. i have to delete the file and bring up ra0 manually with dhcp every time i reboot. any help?
<Vik> help
<Flannel> D_E_M_O_N_X: Because sudo doesn't use the root password,
<dimeotane> Flannel: I think su is easier
<Andune> re: my RAID question earlier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto has the goods.  Should update the bot to include this link when asking about installing on hardware RAIDs
<lisapc> shatrat will ubuntu installer recognise those 2 NTFS partitions and then use them to install unto?
<TheGateKeeper> lisapc, ubuntu will want about 5gb of space, swap = RAM * 2
<Spartacus> it says to type "su -c "make install""
* Turks slaps |thunder around a bit with a slap
<Flannel> Spartacus: No, you don't.  sudo make install
* Turks slaps |PiP| around a bit with Micheal Jackson
* Turks slaps |Lucky| around a bit with an even larger trout
* Turks slaps zylche around a bit with nothing
* Turks slaps zukalk around a bit with a brick
* Turks slaps zonum around a bit with a kangaroo
<lisapc> TheGateKeeper its 20 gif partition
<adrian_> now what do i need to do?
<duneatreides> Where can I find resources on compiling debian or ubuntu from scratch?  It should make for an interesting reading
<Vik> My new ubuntu install won't load past the slplash screen
<lisapc> Flannel will ubuntu installer recognise those 2 NTFS partitions and then use them to install unto?
<adrian_> shatrat: what's next?
<bulmer> D_E_M_O_N_X: what commands?
<Spartacus> grr
<Andune> !raid install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !raid
<shatrat> lisapc, well, it wont install onto anything that doesnt get formatted.  it might add them to your fstab so you can read them in linux but the only thing that will be installed to is the bits that get formatted to swap and ext3 in the formatting phase
<Turks> gee
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Turks> that was nice
<jksigurd> hello, I'm new to linux and I was wondering if anyone could help me with my ubuntu install, I've been having some problems
<zylche> @lart Turks
* Ubugtu throws Turks into /dev/null
<Flannel> lisapc: you'll need to reformat them to ext3, so you'll need to indicate they're the ones you want to use, but yeah.
<Jake>  I need help setting up my xorg.conf to run dual monitors on seperate x servers,,, Yes ive tried online to do the general one and it does not work... AIM me at y0ungcitty because im afk for a few minutes
<shatrat> adrian_, the part in the how to that says "To make sure this is all installed..."
<dimeotane> jksigurd: ask away
<finsta> Hello people...Do you guys know of any good tools to recover from a corrupt ext2fs?
<Flannel> dimeotane: That's fine if you want to use it.  But we do ask in here, you walk people through things with sudo
<Flannel> dimeotane: It makes it easier for the user, and us support people later
<festr3> scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <null> getting this at bootup raid card is 3ware
<dimeotane> agreed
<adrian_> shatrat: now it could find g++-3.4?
<shatrat> adrian_, Im not sure i understand the question.
<Spartacus> Can anyone help me install Qt 4.2.3?
<Vik> anyone?
<festr3> any ideas?
<jksigurd> thanks, I'm trying to install Edgy AMD64, off a verified ISO, the CD boots and I get the first menu with the various options. I select start/install ubuntu, the kernel loads but I get some graphical glitches/artifacts on the next screen, then a beige desktop loads and I can move my cursor, but I get an another artifact on the screen and then nothing happens after that
<festr3> i added to teh boot noapic noacpi and nolapic
<dimeotane> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<festr3> still lcoked up
<finsta> sudo apt-get install libqt4-core-kdecopy
<Spartacus> When I give the "make" command in the directory I extracted to I get the message "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<adrian_> shatrat: I typed in the code: g++-3.4 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common g++ libgtkmm-2.4-1 libglademm-2.4-1 scons
<festr3> any idea finsta?
<adrian_> shatrat: and it didn't find g++-3.4
<shatrat> adrian_, the whole command should be "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev zlib1g-dev libbz2-dev g++-3.4 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common g++ libgtkmm-2.4-1 libglademm-2.4-1 scons linux-headers$(uname -r)"
<shatrat> adrian_, if youll look in the how to that code has a slider bar under it, its kind of long :D
<noelferreira> hi people. i use wireless driver rt61 and edgy amd64. every time i try to config the file /etc/network/interfaces my system won't start up. i have to delete the file and bring up ra0 manually with dhcp every time i reboot. any help?
<bulmer> finsta 2efsck ?  also check the next superblock
<festr3> its been really hard getting ubuntu installed
<finsta> bulmer, done and done
<finsta> Also did tried another superblockj
<Jake>  I need help setting up my xorg.conf to run dual monitors on seperate x servers,,, Yes ive tried online to do the general one and it does not work... AIM me at y0ungcitty because im afk for a few minutes
<finsta> -superblock
<BeepAU> does anyone here have the MCP51 chipset?
<adrian_> shatrat: ok, typed that in, next password, now what?
<bulmer> finsta: oh well, you may want to slave that drive to another working system and just recover the data perhaps
<shatrat> adrian_, well after you enter your password it should install all those packages...except the one I typoed in case you were copying me and not the how-to
<bulmer> finsta: then re-install
<Savage-{> what package do I need for using usb bluetooth devices?
<finsta> Bulmer, it's a separate hd. It's not /
<adrian_> shatrat: my login password?
<shatrat> adrian_, yes.
<Andune> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<bulmer> finsta: but do you boot off this disk you want to recover?
<adrian_> shatrat: i'll try now then
<finsta> No, I don't
<noelferreira> hi people. i use wireless driver rt61 and edgy amd64. every time i try to config the file /etc/network/interfaces my system won't start up. i have to delete the file and bring up ra0 manually with dhcp every time i reboot. any help?
<finsta> My booting HD is perfectly fine and intact
<bulmer> finsta: so you can not slave it to another working system and can not mount it either?
<Spartacus> I'm trying to install Qt 4.2.3 on Edgy, but whenever I give the "make" command in the directory I extracted to I get the message "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<shatrat> adrian_, when that finishes you need to do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<adrian_> shatrat: now things finally happened
<Andune> ok, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto references the 'dmraid' application and the 'universe' source settings, neither of wihch appear to exist in 6.10
<finsta> Nope
<jake222>  I need help setting up my xorg.conf to run dual monitors on seperate x servers,,, Yes ive tried online to do the general one and it does not work... AIM me at y0ungcitty because im afk for a few minutes
<adrian_> shatrat: done
<finsta> It doesn't work
<zm635> allright, not exactly a linux question, but anyone know how to defrag an nfts volume so that it leaves all blank space at the end?
<zm635> ntfs*
<bulmer> finsta if you cant mount it, umm i have no other solutions, i have a 2nd bad hard disk too..i cant recover it any othe way
#ubuntu 2007-03-11
<finsta> It's not a bad hard disk though, doesn't error out
<finsta> Just the FS is dead
<null_> Hmm
<null_> Can't you do a raw dump of the data
<finsta> System locked up on a shutdown and had to force it off
<finsta> How so?
<null_> I know there's GetDataBack for Windows
<finsta> Yes
<null_> that I think just dumps the bytes
<Evilice_05> ubuntu sucks go gentoo!!!!
<ramza3> how can I disable dri
<shatrat> adrian_, kernel-headers too? moving right along then.  You need to extract that archive I sent you, its a tar.gz right now to save space
<bulmer> finsta: umm you can dd the directory to another hard disk?
<dimeotane> zm635 isn't that what it does normally when degfragged?
<null_> I haven't used any data recovery software in linux yet
<zm635> null_: you talking to me?
<null_> i'm sure there's some really good stuff out there
<finsta> Nope to both
<null_> zm635, no
<BeepAU> does anyone here have the MCP51 chipset?
<jksigurd> anyone have any ideas, my linux friend is stumped
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<finsta> I could if it mounted right
<adrian_> shatrat: hmm. kernel headers?
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<zm635> dimeotane, yeah, it should...  but there's like one file or cluster thing stuck at the end
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<jake222> y
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ramza3> great, no ops
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Flannel> Spartacus: Edgy already has 4.2.3, it appears
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Andune> any help?  did something replace dmraid in 6.10?  It's a pre-requisite for my install according to the FakeRaid notes.
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<finsta> Somebody punt Evilice_05
<Flannel> !ops
<slick_> hi I'm trying to install ntfs-3g and using the guide at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 how do I know if I 'dapper' or 'edgy'?
<Andune> Someone kick that retard please.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<h3h_timo> hey guys, i have a camera phone, and i can use motorolas "mobile phone tools" software to upload music and pictures in windows, is there any alternative for linux?? could you point me in the right direction anyone??
<Loonatic64> slick i have the same prob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Spartacus> Flannel, Edgy has only 3.3.3 in my Add/remove
<null_> SlicerDicer-, lsb_release -a in terminal
<crimsun> slick_: lsb_release -r
<Wooksta> how do i change my default run level to 3 so i start up in a console instead of X?
<shatrat> adrian_, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Loonatic64> i am having difficulty mounting my NTFS partition
<crimsun> slick_: 6.06 == dapper; 6.10 == edgy
<Seveas> Wooksta, X starts in runlevel 2
<Flannel> Spartacus: eh?  No it doesn't. "libqt4-dev"
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<finsta> So, would GetBackData work under this condition?
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<Evilice_05> UBUNTU SUCKS --- GO GENTOO
<null_> crimsun, if you do -a, it tells you the name :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182da6c2.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> Spartacus: Use synaptic, not add/remove
<Andune> lol, he spams and I get kicked?  oh well..
<zm635> lol
<bulmer> h3h_timo: umm i dont know of one yet..but you can always have a vmware with windoz as guest.then use it to get to your phone?
<adrian_> shatrat: they are done too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<finsta> I just checked and nope, it doesn't
<slick_> cheers again crimsun
<zm635> what kind of loser do you have to be to argue linux distros like that
<Wooksta> seveas, hmm how do i get console only starts? in fedora  i just changed inittab's default run level to 3 instead of 5
<shatrat> adrian_, great, have you extracted the linuxdcpp.tar.gz?
<Seveas> !language | zm635
<ubotu> zm635: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jowi> Andune, "fakeraid" is a dirty dirty word ;)
<adrian_> shatrat: Im not following you in the how-to page though...
<festr3> scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <NULL> soft lockup detected on CPU0
<Seveas> Wooksta, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<festr3> can someone help with this i googled but dont see a solution
<Andune> zm635:  lol you got a warning, I got kicked for calling him a r*t*rd  ;)
<zm635> lol
<Cyrus25801> i saw on the following site that ubunt 6.06 doesn't support Beryl. it it true and why. http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Wooksta> seveas, and for xfce (running xubuntu on an old machine)
<noelferreira> hi people. i use wireless driver rt61 and edgy amd64. every time i try to config the file /etc/network/interfaces my system won't start up. i have to delete the file and bring up ra0 manually with dhcp every time i reboot. any help?
<billy> how can I make sure my desktop acceleration is working?
<PriceChild> Cyrus25801, #ubuntu-effects please and i'll explain
<shatrat> adrian_, well we're at the part where it says "Next is to install the actual dcpp program ....." in the how-to
<adrian_> shatrat: what do I type in?
<Flannel> Cyrus25801: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support
<festr3> locks up at running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)
<mirf> glxinfo
<Seveas> Wooksta, xubuntu uses gdm as well
<finsta> So I'm wondering if maybe I could use something like e2salvage to get info back
<PriceChild> billy, glxinfo | grep direct
<Wooksta> seveas, ok thanks i'll give that a try
<Andune> jowi:  yeah, well Windows likes it and I'm not ready to give it up on my game machine yet.  So for now Ubuntu has to co-exist, and ot do that, it has to play nice with fakeraid.
<bulmer> Seveas do you happen to have a tutorial on how to get FreeNX working server/client  ? am getting stuck at placing the correct key where..
<billy> Pricechild: thank you.
<adrian_> shatrat: so I type in: cd ~/linuxdcpp?
<shatrat> adrian_, tar -xzf linuxdcpp.tar.gz or you can just right click it in nautilus and extract here
<shatrat> adrian_, do that once youve extracted the archive to create linuxdcpp. right now its compressed
<Jowi> Andune, I was only joking. no need to defend yourself
<Andune> which is proving frustratingly difficult to do  :(
<Cyrus25801> PriceChild: im in the channel
<ramza3> can I restart X to get changes to xorg.conf by logging out
<Cyrus25801> #ubunt-effects
<Spartacus> Flannel, okay, trying it now
<Andune> jowi:  no worries, just tellin ya why i'm doin it.  I'd much rather use Linux software RAID.  Used it many times before, am familiar and like it.  hands are kinda tied atm tho  :(
<l2s> anyone running ubuntu experience this error scsi_proc_hostdir_add: proc_mkdir failed for <NULL>  and a  hand at running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) trying to get rails server up and it wont get past this
<jksigurd> can anyone help me - whenever I try to boot my live CD to install Edgy AMD64, I get graphical artifacts and then it just hangs
<robbie_crash> I have an issue with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. When I first start up my machine, I have to immideately type something (ie my login) then my keyboard and mouse stop responding until I unplug and replug my bluetooth hub, then they work normally. It seems like I've got about 3 or 4 seconds to type before it stops responding, and if I don't, then it refuses to respond and I need to reboot
<adrian_> shatrat: ok, now I have extarcted it by doubleklicking on it in my folder, whats's next?
<Wooksta> to check for updates (new versions of installed programs) is it apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<null_> update
<PriceChild> Wooksta, one then the other
<null_> o.o
<Loonatic64> ok ive been to the forum, and am still a little confused.    how do i mount my NTFS drive in ubuntu?
<null_> learn something new every day
<null_> Loonatic64, for read and write support you must install ntfs-3g
<Wooksta> PriceChild, in the order i just gave? :P
<null_> Loonatic64, for read-only support, that's built in.
<PriceChild> Wooksta, update refreshes your local package lists... upgrade attempts to use the lists to upgrade packages
<PriceChild> Wooksta, yes
<Jowi> jksigurd, you might have better luck with the alternate cd. it's not a live cd but generally works better on some hardware.
<l2s> Anywhere to go for reasonably priced paid support for an ubuntu install
<Gonzo> HOLA, ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL?
<l2s> I just need to get this working
<shatrat> adrian_, I think if you double click it it just shows you waht is in it? oh well, if you can "cd linuxdcpp" then youre ready to compile
<Wooksta> PriceChild, ah ok cool
<alienseer23> how do you include upgrades to update?
<BigMac> Seveas:Did you get my pm?
<l2s> I can paypal
<robbie_crash> Loonatic64: but ntfs write support is iffy at best. you can break your whole drive with write support. Read is fine though.
<null_> l2s, how difficult?
<null_> robbie_crash, that is incorrect.
<Loonatic64> ya all i want is read
<adrian_> shatrat: I have extraced it in my default folder
<PriceChild> !support | l2s
<jake222> I need help setting up my xorg.conf so that i can install 2 monitors, monitor 1 is a tv and its own x server, and monitor 2 as dvi and its own xserver. I have tried to do what it tells me online but it wont work, please if i pastbien my original xconfig, will you add and take away the needed stuff to make it work
<ubotu> l2s: For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<null_> robbie_crash, ntfs-3g developers insist they have experienced no data loss in their development so far.
<jksigurd> Jowi: can I still use gparted to set up my partitions with the alternate CD?
<Loonatic64> i can read my fat32 but cannot read my NTFS
<l2s> have a 3ware raid card 2 port ide, i installed ubuntu 6.06 server, i get this error and it stops booting at Running Local Boot Scripts (etc/rc.local)
<alienseer23> I want to upgrade a system from dapper to edgy, how do I install the upgrade without cd?
<Flannel> l2s: Try the alternate CD, it has some additional HW support from the server CD.  You can do a "server" install from there (that has no GUI), and then install lamp manually
<Flannel> !upgrade | alienseer23
<ubotu> alienseer23: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<F00> hey
<Gonzo> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
<shatrat> adrian_, ok great, cd into that directory now and then run "sudo scons" and it will compile for you.  A whole bunch of stuff will fly up the terminal and you can feel like pro software expert.
<Flannel> !es | Gonzo
<ubotu> Gonzo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<null_> Loonatic64, NTFS is a screwed-up filesystem and you may have trouble reading/writing to it if the drive needs to be booted in Windows.  sometimes, twice!  i recommend installing ntfs-3g for much better support
<Jowi> jksigurd, not gparted since the alternate cd is text based install. but it has got a very good partitioner in it.
<l2s> sigh
<robbie_crash> null_ that's the first I've heard of anyone saying that ntfs support is safe to use
<jake222> I need help setting up my xorg.conf so that i can install 2 monitors, monitor 1 is a tv and its own x server, and monitor 2 as dvi and its own xserver. I have tried to do what it tells me online but it wont work, please if i pastbien my original xconfig, will you add and take away the needed stuff to make it work
<F00> C compiler cannot create executables
<Gonzo> THANKS
<Flannel> F00: Install "build-essential"
<Loonatic64> ok how do i install ntfs-3g?
<shatrat> adrian_, by the way, im running it right now. ;D
<adrian_> shatrat: i typed in "cd ~/linuxdcpp" and the result was ":~/linuxdcpp$", now what?
<Kazz> Does anyone here know much about EVMS?
<h3h_timo> bulmer, i think i found something, do you know how to compile from svn?
<shatrat> adrian_, sudo scons
<K3nto> !ntfs-3g | Loonatic64
<ubotu> Loonatic64: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<F00> Flannel, tried
<dimeotane> Loonatic64: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<F00> says
<F00> couldnt find package
<jake222> I need help setting up my xorg.conf so that i can install 2 monitors, monitor 1 is a tv and its own x server, and monitor 2 as dvi and its own xserver. I have tried to do what it tells me online but it wont work, please if i pastbien my original xconfig, will you add and take away the needed stuff to make it work
<arooni> how can i test if my audio recording works
<Cyrus25801> PriceChild: are there any other graphical goodies i can use on dapper
<Flannel> F00: Do you have internet?  did you add an "s"
<arooni> meaning i can record audio or not...?
<shatrat> adrian_, i need to go cook, so I might not respond imediately if you mssage me, you might want to go to #shatrat for further questions
<kbrooks> jake222, maybe.
<bulmer> h3h_timo: if you download the source with a Makefile, its not too difficult to compile it
<adrian_> shatrat: result: "sudo scons command not found"?
<F00> yes i have internet and i typed sudo apt-get install build-essential
<adrian_> #shatrat
<dimeotane> arooni: plug in a mic and try the soundrecorder under sound and video
<null_> Loonatic64, you'll then want to follow these instructions for usage:  http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html#installation
<Flannel> F00: And you install other software without any issues?
<F00> new ubuntu install
<jake222> kbrooks: please lol
<F00> trying to install OpenSSH
<shatrat> adrian_, /join #shatrat on irc
<null_> Loonatic64, if you have trouble mounting, add this to the end of your command:  "-o force"
<F00> Flannel, can we talk in #PR1V
<Flannel> F00: Oh, you don't need to compile it.  It's in the repositories
<Flannel> F00: #ubuntu-classroom
<kbrooks> jake222, just ask
<jake222> I need help setting up my xorg.conf so that i can install 2 monitors, monitor 1 is a tv and its own x server, and monitor 2 as dvi and its own xserver. I have tried to do what it tells me online but it wont work, please if i pastbien my original xconfig, will you add and take away the needed stuff to make it work
<Loonatic64> k.  ill chech that out and try it.   thanks a lot
<nubuntu> hi al
<arooni> dimeotane: um it said that my audio capture settinsg are messed up... and to go to multimedia to fix them (i dont see a multimedia tab anywhere on system menu)
<nubuntu> hi all
<dimeotane> arooni: system--
<jake222> How do i set up my xorg.conf so that i can install 2 monitors, monitor 1 is a tv and its own x server, and monitor 2 as dvi and its own xserver. I have tried to do what it tells me online but it wont work, please if i pastbien my original xconfig, will you add and take away the needed stuff to make it work
<crimsun> arooni: alt+F2, type ``gstreamer-properties''
<jake222> theres me asking
<null_> jake222, ask on a forum.
<dimeotane> arooni: system-->preferences-->sound menu
<arooni> crimsun: ok default input plugin is alsamixer
<h3h_timo> bulmer, i have to install from svn for this to work, i dont know where to start with it tho
<madsrh> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 - WOW, this work great! Looking forward to a lot of good time in here 8-)
<arooni> but i cant record :(
<null_> madsrh, hello :)
<bruenig> !hi | madsrh
<ubotu> madsrh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tangee> can you change the default xgl startup screen (the dodgy old s xerver one with the grey 'x' pointer)
<bulmer> h3h_timo: whats svn again?
<crimsun> arooni: so you need to select the proper element to capture. Have you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<wolferine> is ubuntu based on debian?
<crimsun> wolferine: yes
<h3h_timo> bulmer, subversion or whatever
<bruenig> wolferine, yes
<dimeotane> crimsun: nice... never seen that before
<arooni> oh shoot
<h3h_timo> bulmer, i think its where the newest source is
<wolferine> ah, didnt realize that
<bulmer> h3h_timo: not matter what, you must download the source
<arooni> it works!!!
<arooni> i changed it to OSS
<wolferine> so I cannot install rpms?
<bulmer> h3h_timo: and then compile
<bruenig> oss is crap
<jake222> OK to the forums
<LadyNikon> wolferine: why would you want rpms?
<arooni> bruenig: what should i use instead
<bulmer> wolferine: there is alien to convert rpm to deb
<h3h_timo> bulmer, will you look at these steps http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/CVS_Installation and try to help me with it?
* bruenig defers to crimsun since he appears to be active
<wolferine> what if I wanted Netbeans
<bruenig> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Thms> is there other things like vnc or freenx ?
<dimeotane> arooni: a few machines have no recording.. it's broken.. use what you can =p
<tieTYT2> hello I'm using this program to download things and it puts a .dctmp extention on files that are currently being downloaded.  I don't know what I did but now every time I click on them it opens up a warning saying something like, "this is really an avi file even though it has a dctmp extension.  It may be a security risk" and forces me to click the cancel button.  It never gave me this warning before.  How do I get it to just open this file
<bulmer> wolferine: thats java eh?
<wolferine> java is always an issue with linux, isnt it?
<Flannel> wolferine: nope, java is in the repos
<Flannel> !java | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wolferine> javac isnt
<tieTYT2> Flannel: that's not the latest
<bulmer> wolferine: nope, not that i know of
<bruenig> wolferine, if sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre is a problem
<wolferine> so, all go back, can you install rpms in ubuntu, for example Netbeans?
<Flannel> wolferine: help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<tieTYT2> wolferine: hassle wise, what's the difference between linux and windows for java?
<bruenig> wolferine, netbeans comes in a .bin why don't you just use that
<bulmer> h3h_timo: what happens when you followed those instructs? where do you get stucked?
<h3h_timo> bulmer, i can do the first step, thats it
<mirf> does anyone know what module I need to load to use fuji camera as a webcam?
<bruenig> wolferine, do this: wget http://us1.mirror.netbeans.org/download/5_5/mlfcs/200612070100/netbeans-5_5-linux.bin && chmod +x netbeans-5_5-linux.bin && sudo ./netbeans-5_5-linux.bin
<Flannel> tieTYT2: right, And neither is any of the other software in ubuntu, why is Java somehow a problem?
<wolferine> wget as su?
<tieTYT2> Flannel: you talking about the latest version of things?  Well java 6 is faster
<bulmer> h3h_timo: just to download or starting using qmake?
<p47> how can I install microsoft fonts on ubuntu _
<p47> ?
<bruenig> wolferine, no don't wget as su, just wget
<bruenig> !sudo | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wolferine> k, thank you
<h3h_timo> no, when i have to type the cvs command
<h3h_timo> bulmer, okay im past that part
<wolferine> back to reading
<tieTYT2> it also lets you run things compiled in version 1.6
<tieTYT2> which getting 1.5 won't let you do
<bulmer> h3h_timo: so which command you are getting stucked at?
<bruenig> wolferine, basically here is what that says, there is no su, if you want to run something as root you just do "sudo command"
<tieTYT2> anyway i have my own problem: hello I'm using this program to download things and it puts a .dctmp extention on files that are currently being downloaded.  I don't know what I did but now every time I click on them it opens up a warning saying something like, "this is really an avi file even though it has a dctmp extension.  It may be a security risk" and forces me to click the cancel button.  It never gave me this warning before.  How do I
<wolferine> im just use to Madnriva
<wolferine> so writing su instead of sudo is just less keys :)
<slicslak> so.... does my box know about the new time change tomorrow?  (being as it is different than previous years)
<h3h_timo> bulmer, now i need to install qmake
<Flannel> tieTYT2: Both Dapper and Edgy have java6 in the repos
<h3h_timo> what is the package name for that?
<liex26> ubuntu cd loads but the screen is mirrored and overlapping
<lysol> libberylsettings: dlopen: /usr/lib/beryl/libbench.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lysol> libberylsettings: Couldn't get vtable from '/usr/lib/beryl/libwallpaper.so' plugin
<lysol> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lysol> lysol@duece-o-nigity:~$
<tieTYT2> ok so i guess the bot was out of date then
<bruenig> h3h_timo, probably just wants make
<Flannel> slicslak: If you're updated, yeah.  (If you've updated a few months ago, probably).
<rwxr-xr--> !echat
<bulmer> h3h_timo: then install it, what are you waiting for?  :)
<liex26> makes it difficult to read... anyone know how to fix this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbie_crash> I have an issue with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. When I first start up my machine, I have to immideately type something (ie my login) then my keyboard and mouse stop responding until I unplug and replug my bluetooth hub, then they work normally. It seems like I've got about 3 or 4 seconds to type before it stops responding, and if I don't, then it refuses to respond and I need to reboot
<bruenig> lysol, #ubuntu-effects
<lysol> why do i get that when running beryl-xgl
<p47> do you know where are saved the images of my contacts in the amsn ?
<p47> do you know where are saved the images of my contacts in the amsn ?
<Flannel> slicslak: `zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007`  will let you know
<bruenig> p47, probably in something like ~/.amsn I don't have amsn but I assume
<monica> Hi Im tring to download off oflime.wire howcome i can't hear any thing on my monitors
<metalhedd> when i try to install phpmyadmin on my edgy machine it fails saying "post installation script return error"
<bruenig> monitors don't make sound
<robbie_crash> haha
<bulmer> exactly
<slicslak> Flannel, thanks!
<firebird619> I recently had to switch cable modems and now the Internet will not work. When I run sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart, it says No working leases in persistent database -sleeping. What can I do to fix this?
<slavik> which package contains the standard C man pages?
<Theory5> how long does rebuilding the data base take when you are installing the Ubuntu-desktop?
<auraithx> Hey, I had access to my NTFS drive, and then I restarted..and it's disappeared?
<ciccio> lo
<Theory5> nvm
<lysol> it probally doesn't like the ntfs
<robbie_crash> auraithx: did you add the mount point to your fstab?
<ciccio> na wi getes
<auraithx> no I didnt change anything
<Savage-{> what packages are needed for using bluetooth devices?
<p47> bruenig: ok I will see "thank-s"
<Savage-{> in gnome
<robbie_crash> how did you get it to show up in the first place auraithx?
<bruenig> !info bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<auraithx> it was on the desktop when I Installed ubuntu
<Savage-{> thx
<rwxr-xr--> Where i can download the eChat client?
<murph2481> how do i add a keyboard shortcut for gnome-terminal?
<auraithx> and now it's just showing as a blank folder in media/hdb1
<liex26> nobody knows this issue , does same thing with kubuntu disk
<eck> murph2481: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<murph2481> haha i dumb thanks eck
<timthelion> hey,  I have ubuntu edgy on this computer, and a laptop runnig debian sid.
<timthelion> I have an ethernet card on both
<khaije> i have a question may be OT...
<bruenig> rwxr-xr--, http://echat.deep.perm.ru/
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<timthelion> I want to make the two connected
<timthelion> so I can do vnc
<Aarohi> hey how do i make all the users access the drives mounted by fstab?
<slavik> timthelion: ad-hoc?
<timthelion> slavik I guess.
<AVN`> how do I add  a  screen resolution, mine is too small
<timthelion> slavik I just want my ubuntu comp to have an ip on the laptop
<vik> Hello.
<slavik> timthelion: you need a crossover cable for starters
<ramza3> if I make a change to xorg.conf, how can I reload the changes (log out?)
<khaije> i'm looking to buy a new tablet and am not sure how to verify which parts of all the bells and whistles will work w/ ubuntu, for example, the HDD accelorameter protector... any ideas?
<BeepAU> does anyone here have the MCP51 chipset?
<slavik> timthelion: you have to set IPs manually
<timthelion> slavik, I do? with ethernet?
<jrib> ramza3: log out, press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Aarohi> hey how do i make all the users access the drives mounted by fstab?
<ramza3> jrib, what is ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<slavik> timthelion: computer to computer calls for a crossover ethernet cable, not straight like you would towards a router ...
<l2s> ALmost totally standard hardware and it wont boot
<jrib> ramza3: restarts X
<eck> generally you don't need crossover cable for modern ethernet cards, regular ethernet cable will do
<eck> the nic will figure it out
<timthelion> oh, why?
<slavik> eck: not all NICs are smart ;)
<AVN`> how do I change my screen resolution?
<slavik> eck: I was also no aware that NICs can do it ...
<Aarohi> eck, you need crossover cables if similar devices are being paired... ie.. pc with pc.
<eck> it's just a reordering of the pins, my understanding is that most (modern) nics will know how to do this
<wolferine> bruenig: worked all fine, until it found there is no JDK installed
<slavik> eck: 'most' and 'modern' are not exact terms ;)
<Megaqwerty> can I write a tar file to an ntfs partition using ntfs-3g?
<crimsun> Megaqwerty: you can write whatever you want if you use ntfs-3g
<slavik> Megaqwerty: you can write anything to ntfs with ntfs-3g :)
<bruenig> wolferine, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<timthelion> well, anyway, when I installed dhcp3-server
<timthelion> it said it failed to start
<Megaqwerty> W007!
<Aarohi> how do i make all the users access the drives mounted by fstab?
<timthelion> but I cannot find a more verbose error message
<Aarohi> anyone?
<bruenig> wolferine, or java5 if you want, nothing much has been said about java6 so I don't know how great it is
<slavik> Megaqwerty: it's "w00t!" ...
<bruenig> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<slavik> :D
<wolferine> so, can you not do sudo apt-get install java, and it searches for any java it fins?
<h3h_timo> bulmer, i cant use qmake
<h3h_timo> i dont know how to run it
<wolferine> or do you use something other than "install" ?
<bruenig> wolferine, no you can't believe me that would be a bad idea
<vik> I have a problem. I just loaded the i386 version of ubuntu. It loads all the way up to the splash screen as soon as the splash screen is dont it shows a cursor in the top left of the screen for 1-2 seconds and then hangs. I have ZERO linux experience. I am trying to learn but can't even get it to load!!!!!! I've searched all over and can't seem to find an answer. What do I do?!?!
<bruenig> wolferine, if you just want to search you can do apt-cache search java
<bulmer> h3h_timo: i'll be back shortly..
<wolferine> i dont even see sun-java-*** listed
<murph2481> now that i have desktop effects enabled how do i do that cube desktop switch thing?
<slavik> vik: what type of mouse? have you tried booting to single user mode and running 'startx' ?
<AVN`> how do i compare too files?
<slavik> murph2481: ctrl+alt+mb1 and move the mouse :)
<timthelion> so I need a crossover cable, that's the dumbest thing I've heard all week
<slavik> AVN`: man diff
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to install qmake??
<vik> slavik: umm, i am using the touchpad on the machine
<murph2481> slavik mbl?
<slavik> timthelion: blame Xerox PARC :)
<wolferine> do I need to setup my repos. better?
<vik> slavik: what is startx?
<slavik> murph2481: Mosue Button 1
<wolferine> so I can search more locations?
<slavik> vik: a script that starts the GUI :)
<slavik> !repos > wolferine
<murph2481> slavik nope nothin....
<vik> slavik: oh, how do i do that?
<murph2481> cntl alt arrow changes desktops but no cool effect
<slavik> vik: 1sec
<wolferine> so THAT is what I need to do, to get java?
<vik> slavik: k thanks
<slavik> murph2481: hold the mouse button down ...
<wolferine> setup the repos?
<slavik> vik: when you boot up, the GRUB menu is displayed with options, correct?
<dxdt> wolferine, to get java it is like sudo apt-get install java but setting up the repos is pretty easy.  Once you do it once you never need to again and you can do it manually or graphically using Synaptic
<murph2481> slavik nope nothin...
<slavik> vik: or something like 'press Esc to enter GRUB menu' or some such
<slavik> murph2481: what card and driver?
<wolferine> so, since its not listed in apt-cache search java, then I have to setup my repos differently?
<wolferine> also, can I add in a cooker repos?
<murph2481> ? dell laptop and just running fiesty fawn didn't change anything just saw the new option for desktop effects
<vik> slavik: yep, it says: ***** kernel 10. something, then *****kernel 10.something (recovery), then windows xp
<slavik> the recovery one
<rwxr-xr--> When i try to Run ./configure its give me error "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables "
<slavik> murph2481: /join #ubuntu+1 :)
<murph2481> slavik the windows effects and stuff work...just not the desktop switching
<slavik> murph2481: /join #ubuntu+1 :)
<wo1ferine> !easyresource
<slavik> !feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyresource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timthelion> slavik, if I am doing PC to PC but the ubuntu box is a router, than it should not matter. the only problem I think is making the ubuntu box into a router.
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Marupa> Anyone here deal with video capture devices?
<timthelion> I need to have more verbose error messages on why dhcp3 is failing to start though
<nalioth> wo1ferine: did you mean to /msg ubotu easysource  ?
<wo1ferine> sure
<wo1ferine> lets try that
<slavik> timthelion: try a reg cable, if it doesn't work, don't blame me, someone already stated a reason for using crossover cable
<Stormx2> are there any minimum specs for beryl?
<pwnzorz> hi, i'm installing wubi!
<Marupa> pretty much 1Ghz/32MB ram vcard.
<slavik> vik: did you get to the point where it prints something like "root@blah$" ???
<dxdt> wolferine, to add repos, the easiest way, though not the only way, is to go into Synaptic under System >> Admistration >> Synaptic.  In there go to setting then repositories and you can enable more and such.
<Stormx2> Blah, I'm on 16mb..
<wo1ferine> is BEryl still a backport?
<wo1ferine> or has it been released?
<PriceChild> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rwxr-xr--> When i try to Run ./configure its give me error "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables "
<pwnzorz> does wubi install in windows environment?
<PriceChild> Stormx2, wolferine #ubuntu-effects please
<ant> #ubuntu-effects
<wo1ferine> just a yes or no would suffice
<Stormx2> sorreh PriceChild
<khaije> !wubi
<pwnzorz> !wubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwnzorz> ....he dont know... :*(
<PriceChild> No need to be sorry Stormx2 :)
<khaije> pwnzorz: ya i dont know what that is either
<ant> Stormx2 : your liable to get more/better answers there
<vik> slavik: Actually i have to reboot to try that let me get on IRC on my other machine. brb
<pwnzorz> i do, its an installer for ubuntu that runs in windows j=)
<dxdt> wolferine, I'm not sure personally whether it is in "backports" or not, but you can get it from repos.  I use the SVN repo for it.  In the next Ubuntu release  the 3d graphics stuff, though not Beryl--compiz, will be included but not on by default.
<tomaszr> vnv
<F00> where can i get VNC
<F00> for debian
<pwnzorz> Windows UBuntu Installer wubi!
<F00> ubuntu
<khaije> pwnzorz: o rly?
<slavik> F00: ask in #debian
<Marupa> F00, Apt get database
<pwnzorz> yes...
<tomaszr> cbn
<F00> apt-get doesnt find anything
<Stormx2> ant: Well yeah. I was more curious than anything else... I've tried installing it a few times but it always broke my x server. Tis all.
<Marupa> F00, apt-cache search vnc
<pwnzorz> http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html wubi site!
<khaije> pwnzorz: whats the use of such a thing?
<ant> Stormx2 : i've heard that a lot
<xamox> Why would mysql Adminstrator (GUI) keep locking up when goign to the user create tab?
<pwnzorz> khaije: to make it easier for the average computer user to switch...
<kaktus> Hi! I need some help on the way of an linux installation. Can someone please help me?
<Marupa> kaktus, How so?
<ant> Stormx2 : and people still laugh at me for using enlightenment
<Stormx2> kaktus: Go ahead.
<Stormx2> ant: I've used enlightenment on a livecd, but found it more annoying than functional
<pwnzorz> im using wubi now, its kind of  slow, it uses bittorrent to grab the image from the web...
<dragonriot> can any of you guys point me to where I might find a forum thread about using the debian kernel repositories for 2.6.20 kernel upgrade on Edgy?
<kaktus> I have an external disk which has 320GB capacity. I run windows XP and want to take backup to the external disk so that I can use those files in Ubuntu
<ShakaGoldSaint> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rwxr-xr--> When i try to Run ./configure its give me error "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables " what should i do? how to compile it
<Marupa> kaktus, Why not just mount the NTFS partition?
<F00> hmm
<F00> now how do i start vnc
<PriceChild> dragonriot, why do you want to upgrade the kernel?
<greg> i lost my trash icon anyone know how to get it back??
<kaktus> The problem is that windows won't let me format in to FAT32 because the partition would be bigger than 32GB
<Flannel> greg: right click the panel > Add to Panel
<pwnzorz> how do you guys get vnc to go over the web...
<PriceChild> greg, right click>add to panel
<slavik> greg: it's an applet, add it to a panel :)
<Marupa> greg:  right click the bar, click add to panel.
<Flannel> pwnzorz: ssh tunneling, usually
<Stormx2> kaktus: So format it to another filesystem? FAT32 is pretty old and bad...
<dragonriot> PriceChild, I've heard that ATI cards run better with 2.6.20 and beryl than 2.6.17-xx
<kaktus> I need to be able to write to the  external disk in linux
<wolferine> thx dxdt
<pwnzorz> so no port forwarding?
<dragonriot> PriceChild, would I be incorrect?
<Tangee> offtopic but does anyone know why i got reverse caps lock?
<F00> now how do i start vnc
<bulmer> kaktus: you can resize it and then let ubuntu use the remainder
<PriceChild> dragonriot, not a clue why the kernel would make a difference
<dragonriot> no idea either...
<Stormx2> Tangee: explain.
<dxdt> Tangee, whoa
<Stormx2> kaktus: Format it to ext3, or ntfs, whatever...
<Oritemis_> ppl. I am having a problem in NAT service. Every time the other computer try to access internet, it becomes unstable and I start to lost packets. Someone have a idea?
<ardchoille> F00: Didn't you say you were using debian?
<Tangee> caps lock on gives lower case and vice versa
<kaktus> I want to take backup of the files I currently have in windows, so that I can access them in linux afterwards
<Flannel> dragonriot: that'd be more driver related than kernel related
<Stormx2> Tangee: You mean the LED light on your keyboard is incorrect?
<bulmer> kaktus: whats stopping you from backing them up?
<F00> im using ubuntu
<kaktus> Which filesystem works with both linux and windows besides FAT32?
<Tangee> hmm...never thought of it that way...
<kaktus> Is there any?
<Theory5> i installed ubuntu-desktop what do i do now?
<Tangee> but i guess so
<Stormx2> kaktus: Like I said, ext3 or ntfs is the way to go.
<dragonriot> kaktus, ext2 with proper drivers for Windows
<Stormx2> dragonriot: Wouldn't ext3 be a little safer?
<rwxr-xr--> PriceChild, Help me out dude .. When i try to Run ./configure its give me error "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables " what should i do? how to compile it
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kaktus> When I entered the forun earlier today I were told to reformat to FAT32
<Flannel> dragonriot: If you'd like, you can wait a few weeks for Feisty to become beta, then use that (and Feisty will be released soon thereafter)
<F00> im using ubuntu
<F00> now how do i start vnc
<kaktus> because NTFS is bad supported in linux
<xtknight> kaktus, ext2 is newer afaik, slightly better than vfat
<kanzie> After a while my windows tend to go black if I make them above a certain size, have anyone seen this? If I make them smaller everything goes back to normal (visible)
<kaktus> problems with writing
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | kaktus
<ubotu> kaktus: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Tangee> so why owuld my keyboard caps LED be incorrect?
<xtknight> kanzie, lack of video memory or resources?
<kaktus> !ntfs-3g
<Theory5> so what do i do now after i installed ubuntu-desktop
<Oritemis_> ppl. I am having a problem in NAT service. Every time the other computer try to access internet, it becomes unstable and I start to lost packets. Someone have a idea?
<dragonriot> Stormx2, I would imagine... but I didn't know Windows could use ext3... or didn't think about it.. =)
<bulmer> kaktus: is there a need to go back and forth between the two differing File Systems?
<Stormx2> kaktus: ntfs is fine on linux nowerdays. The only thing lacking is permissions...
<Flannel> Theory5: start gdm, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Stormx2> dragonriot: Works fine for me :)
<Flannel> Theory5: er, prefix that with sudo
<dragonriot> cool
<sharperguy> how do I get vim to highlight a c++ file?
<xtknight> windows can read ext3 but not write it afaik
<kaktus> Damage already done
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, :  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rwxr-xr--> Password:
<rwxr-xr--> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rwxr-xr--> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<xtknight> with ifs drivers.
<Stormx2> kaktus, I suggest you use ext3.
<F00> help
<slavik> sharperguy: Esc, then :syntax on
<F00> Flannel
<F00> you here
<Flannel> rwxr-xr--: close whatever other package managers you have open
<kaktus> *sighs*
<khaije> is wubi a virtual instance of ubuntu on windows?
<kane77> sharperguy, :syntax enable
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, what Flannel said
<Flannel> !vnc | F00
<ubotu> F00: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rwxr-xr--> Flannel getting updates from Ubuntu
<kaktus> I have to be able to write to the disk in both linux AND windows!
<Flannel> rwxr-xr--: then you'll have to wait
<sharperguy> kane77, slavik, cheers :P
<Oritemis_> No one knows about nat here?
<kane77> sharperguy, you have to have the right extension.. so for c++ it would be .cpp (I guess...)
<Theory5> it says  sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm start not found!
<slavik> kaktus: FAT32
<Stormx2> kaktus: Like I said, NTFS or ext3
<rwxr-xr--> Flannel,  okIE :)
<Stormx2> slavik: Quiet. FAT32 is a poor fs
<dragonriot> anyway... does anyone have the link I'm looking for??  It is describing using debian kernel repositories to upgrade the ubuntu kernel to 2.6.20???  It worked for me before, and now I can't find the post again...
<kanzie> xtknight, sounds reasonable... how can I confirm this?
<Flannel> Theory5: then you didn't successfully intsall ubuntu-desktop.  Try installing "gdm" manually: sudo apt-get install gdm
<greg> awesome thank you now how do i move it from the panel to the desk top??
<rwxr-xr--> get it xtknight
<dragonriot> (new install - can't remember where I found it)
<khaije> Oritemis_: do u have a question?
<kaktus> The disk used to be formatted to NTFS with some files on. I ran the ubuntu liveCD, and it told me I could not write to the disk
<slavik> Stormx2: :P
<Oritemis_> khaije, yes sure
<kaktus> I also had problems with playing mp3 files that were on it
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, hrmm?  yes you will have to wait until synaptic closes the package manager before you can grab build-essential
<ardchoille> greg: You want the trash icon on the desktop?
<Theory5> says its already in its newest version!
<Oritemis_> ppl. I am having a problem in NAT service. Every time the other computer try to access internet, it becomes unstable and I start to lost packets. Someone have a idea?
<Stormx2> kaktus: NTFS is well supported on ubuntu, and natively on windows. ext3 is native on ubuntu and fully supported on windows with a nice easy driver.
<greg> yes please
<xtknight> kanzie, what video driver are you using, and what video controller?
<F00> Flannel, sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver there is no such package
<Oritemis_> khaije,  I am having a problem in NAT service. Every time the other computer try to access internet, it becomes unstable and I start to lost packets. Someone have a idea?
<xtknight> kanzie, also are you using xgl or beryl or anything like that?
<Stormx2> kaktus: Thats got nothing to do with the filesystem...
<xtknight> !repeat | Oritemis
<kaktus> Stormx2: are you absolutely sure about this?
<ubotu> Oritemis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> ext3 writing is not supported by any windows driver AFAIK
<Stormx2> kaktus: I can access my ext3 partitions from windows fine...
<F00> Flannel, sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver there is no such package
<johnson7340> anyone know a good way to get by the sh/bin/ tty; job control turned off error message? Tried starting in .10 instead of .11 and still gives me error message
<Flannel> F00: You'll need to enable universe to get tightvnccommon
<xtknight> ext2 without journaling can be supported with an IFS driver
<ardchoille> greg: run gconf-editor, go to apps/nautilus/desktop and check the icons you want on the desktop
<Stormx2> kaktus: Personally I'd recommend ext3, but if you want to go with ntfs that'd be fine too.
<kaktus> Why did someone in here tell me to format the disk in to FAT32 then?
<Shane-S> I am using the Desktop ISO for 6.06, and I use f4 to set my VGA mode, but when it goes to load the GUI it changes it, how do I start the CD and tell it what to use for the GUI part?
<Flannel> F00: er, whatever, tightvncserver
<Theory5> please help it says that sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm  not found!
<Stormx2> kaktus: because its the quick way out.
<kanzie> xtknight, Beryl
<F00> Flannel, how do i do that
<xtknight> kaktus, for cross-platform read/write, ext2 is the way to go.  grab an IFS driver and you're all set
<Flannel> Theory5: cd /etc/init.d
<kaktus> Why were I unable to play the files on the ext. disk from the live CD?
<firebird619> I recently had to switch cable modems and now the Internet will not work. When I run sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart, it says No working leases in persistent database -sleeping. What can I do to fix this?
<Oritemis_> khaije, ??
<Stormx2> xtknight: ext3...
<Flannel> Theory5: and then pastebin the output of your "ls -al"
<Flannel> !universe | F00
<ubotu> F00: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<kanzie> nvidia driver from lupine.me.uk repos, what is a video controller?
<xtknight> Stormx2, ext3 is not compatible with a windows driver for writing
<kanzie> xtknight, nvidia driver from lupine.me.uk repos, what is a video controller?
<Stormx2> kaktus: Like I said, not a fs issue. Its audio codecs.
<xtknight> Stormx2, afaik at least, ext3 uses journaling i dont believe the IFS driver has implemented that yet.  though it is backwards compatible it's probably a poor idea to write on ext3 with an ext2 driver
<Theory5> got it right
<F00> Flannel, can you walk me through
<xtknight> kanzie, video controller is your video card
<F00> commands
<Stormx2> xtknight: I could have sworn I've had write permission to an ext3 partition... 1 mo.
<kaktus> I downloaded every single package I could find related to audio and video +++
<crimsun> xtknight: it's perfectly acceptable to ignore the journaling completely
<kaktus> didn't help
<Stormx2> kaktus: Why didn't you ask in here
<Stormx2> !mp3 | kaktus
<ubotu> kaktus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kanzie> xtknight, it often occurs when I have WoW running on one desktop and Eclipse running on another. My videocard is Nvidia 9800GTX (256MB)
<xtknight> Stormx2, crimsun: gotcha.  i had just read somewhere else that it probably wasn't the best idea
<Flannel> F00: That page (the first one) walks you through it
<kaktus> the wierdest thing is that everything worked fine with no hassle when I tried PCLinuxOS liveCD
<Scalarscience> kaktus you're still at it huh
<Flannel> Theory5: what?  You need to give us the URL here (after pasting), it'll have a bunch of numbers in it.  Also, what version of ubuntu are you using?  Edgy or Dapper?
<Scalarscience> you were on this morning wondering how that PCLinuxOS was, guess you've tried it
<dragonriot> ok... so since I won't be finding what I'm looking for, can someone point me in the right direction to an updated, working ( beryl | ubuntu | ati x600 | HP Laptop ) install guide?
<kaktus> ==
<kaktus> ?
<Flannel> lastlog -clear
<Stormx2> kaktus: Please read above link and stop bugging us about something you clearly aren't interested in a solution for
<xtknight> kanzie, well that might do it.  it could be a driver bug, i dont know.  maybe #beryl can help you
<kaktus> Scalarscience: what?
<Scalarscience> nm
<Scalarscience> just commenting
<khaije> Oritemis_: i'm not sure what the problem is, but generally speaking you can be patient and wait here or find it on your own... or both :-)
<Flannel> dragonriot: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks
<Scalarscience> I have a question myself
<Stormx2> Fire away...
<Scalarscience> I'm trying to get 6.10 server to install off of cd (burned from iso) as a LAMP install. The cd I burned verifies fine. The box is a really old AMD k6-2 (500 mhz) with 256Mb ram, and 2 IDE HDs (13Gb & 10Gb). Basically built of spare parts. The installation is successful (more than one time) and everything appears go. But it will not boot. After grub, it says 'starting up...' and then immediately reboots.
<dxdt> dragonriot, I have the x300 with Beryl + XGL and the best thing I could say --I got mine to work by using a Beryl SVN repo that has more recent builds of Beryl than the standard repo
<Scalarscience> Ubuntu desktop (gnome) installed fine and booted, I was able to configure all hardware. But I do not need all of the overhead of that release, I just want a box in the closet I can ssh into and use for web dev abuse. The hardware is fine, for what it is.
<Oritemis_> khaije, I am with problems into internet share.
<gravemind> hey I messed up my home folder somehow when I was making a new partition to mount there, and now I can't make new users, can you help me figure out what's going on?
<greg> ardchoille  sorry new to ubuntu how do i run gconf-editor
<Scalarscience> I have tried adding various noacpi parameters within grub (pci=noacpi noapic nolapic acpi=off) to no avail. Any ideas? I don't know how to troubleshoot a crash like that. L
<gravemind> the thing is I accidentally interrupted the mv, so some folders got deleted, so I needed to recreate some other accounts
<Flannel> Scalarscience: try using the alternate CD, and instlal the "server" option (itll install without a GUI)
<Scalarscience> i am using the server install cd =] 
<Scalarscience> i installed the LAMP setup
<ardchoille> greg: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor
<Stormx2> Scalarscience: Thats kinda odd. Have you verified the CD?
<Scalarscience> i think the installation is fine tbh
<Scalarscience> yep
<ardchoille> greg: Or, open a terminal and type gconf-editor
<atomiku> When I boot ubuntu, I get this: /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file  Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!  How shall I fix this? /sbin/init definately exists
<Scalarscience> edgy desktop (gnome) installs & runs fine
<ji1> hello
<xtknight> gravemind, well you may not be able to make new users since /home doesn't exist or you dont have permissions to it
<xtknight> !hi | ji1
<ubotu> ji1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ji1> how are you all....this is new to me
<dragonriot> dxdt, I tried using SVN on my first try, and the beryl-xgl session crashed as soon as I started X...
<Scalarscience> i've installed the server 4 times now though so I've completely repartitioned at this point
<xtknight> ji1: great ..  new to lots here
<Scalarscience> the desktop liveCD is up & running off of cd boot atm
<Stormx2> xtknight: Lazy ;)
<GFree> oh yay, we've past the 1K user mark
<gravemind> xtknight: It exists, and I checked the permissions with the file browser, and they point to root
<xtknight> Stormx2, gotcha, ext3 writing doesnt require a journal
<Scalarscience> would there be some logs created on boot that I can use to troubleshoot?
<kbrooks> GFree, we are?
<Oritemis_> xtknight, you know about nat?
<kbrooks> didnt know that
<johnson7340> nice to meet you ji1
<runatrain> how to download this?
<dxdt> dragonriot, built from SVN or packages from apt built from  the latest SVN?
<xtknight> Oritemis, yes
<ji1> would someone have some time to help me with something
<johnson7340> ask away
<Scalarscience> use the Livecd to mount the internal HD & check the logs...
<xtknight> gravemind, pastebin the results of "ls -al" under /
<Oritemis_> xtknight,   I am having a problem in NAT service. Every time the other computer try to access internet, it becomes unstable and I start to lost packets. Someone have a idea?
<GFree> kbrooks: I mean about the users on irc
<xtknight> gravemind, and also the ones of "ls -al" under /home
<dragonriot> dxdt, added SVN repositories, then synaptic'd the install
<Savage-{> anybody know how I determine the bluetooth URI of my printer?  I got the address information for the printer but that is all I got.  Example: bluetooth://00-00-00-00-00-00
<Stormx2> ji1: The trick with this channel is just to ask. No one knows if they can help you until you ask a question / describe your problem.
<adrian_> Hi!
<ardchoille> GFree: I think that mark was broken a long time ago
<Theory5> how do i start the server in ubuntu server edition?
<GFree> most other times I'm here it's ~950
<GFree> probably, just new for me
<runatrain> how do i download the startup cd?
<Oritemis_> xtknight, The service was enabled inside firestart.
<johnson7340> does anyone know how to work around that sh/bin tty job control turned off bug?
<xtknight> Oritemis, it could be a hardware problem or driver problem.  i dont know what you mean by 'NAT service'.  NAT is a router faeture
<william_> Hi
<adrian_> jrib: may you help me out with tracking down dependencies for me to use a program?
<GFree> in any case I'm elated I finally got beryl to work properly
<dxdt> dragonriot,  the Trevin repo or whatever it is called?  Hmmmm.  I don't know then.  I just know it has been really buggy lately for me too and then the SVN fixed it for me
<jrib> adrian_: what program?
<Stormx2> GFree: I remember the days when hoary was released, and we were all like "BOY I HOPE WE'LL MAKE 500"
<william_> how are you
<Jowi> Theory5, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" or if ubuntu-desktop installed properly this time - reboot
<GFree> heh
<Theory5> then what?
<gravemind> xtknight: I don't see any in / or /home
<adrian_> DC++ for linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<Scalarscience> I'd really like to get ubuntu LAMP working, can anyone help troubleshoot my boot?
<garfield1> Hey guys, question about which version of Ubuntu to dl
<Oritemis_> xtknight, internet share.
<xtknight> gravemind, you don't see any of what?
<Jowi> Theory5, then you will get a graphical log in screen
<johnson7340> ok, is that 1060 ppl on top?
<william_> how do i install ccmsn?
<ji1> when i try to change my screen resolution i only get to choose between 640 x something or 800x600 but my screen can go upto 1240 x 1280 or something like that so it doesn't look very nice...how can i fix it so i can get higher resolutions available?
<adrian_> jrib: DC++ for linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<xtknight> Oritemis_, sorry, i don't have any experience with 'firestarter' (a firewall) if that's what you're getting at
<Oritemis_> xtknight, This computer, running ubuntu has a ppp conection to internet.
<dxdt> dragonriot, sometimes executing beryl-xgl or beryl or beryl-manager can make a difference.  At least for me there was a time when I could only use beryl or it would crash everything.  Unfortunately I can't really help you out much more.  you could try ubuntu-effects, which has people smarter at this than me
<Theory5> how do i put stuff on my server, like webpages?
<gravemind> xtknight: the results of ls -al seem to be the contents of my homefolder, "~/"
<xtknight> Oritemis_, i don't know about ppp either :O
<Theory5> or where could i find the information to do that>?
<Stormx2> Scalarscience: I don't really know what the problem could be. A lot of people here are more concerned with the cosmetics, perhaps ask in ##linux or ubuntuforums.org?
<jrib> adrian_: the post seems to list the dependencies
<Oritemis_> xtknight, ok, thank you.
<kaktus> Ok, from what I could understand from the text above, the best filesystem for my external HDD is ext2 since this format has read/write support in windows XP and in ubuntu. COrrect?
<dxdt> Theory5, you install apache or something?
<Stormx2> Theory5: You have a LAMP install, ya?
<Theory5> yes
<xtknight> gravemind, um errrrr... ok post the results of "ls -al" in /, and then post the results of "ls -al" under /home  and i'll see what's up
<Stormx2> !resolution | jil
<Scalarscience> Stormx2: I asked in the forums and no answer yet after 10 hours
<ubotu> jil: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lilrayray> hi, does anyone know how to disable a dual core processor so only one core runs?
<dxdt> Theory5, /var/www/  put files in there like index.html  make sure they have the right permissions to be read.  That should be all it takes.
<xtknight> lilrayray, yes there is a kernel option, hold on
<adrian_> jrib: yeah but when i write in the code some of them is not gong triugh
<garfield1> help...for an Intel Core 2 E6600, should I download the x86 version or the AMD64 version?
<Jowi> Theory5, by default the server install installs the bare minimum neccessary to run servers. to serve webpages you need to install a web server. (like apache2 or lighttpd)
<cables> lilrayray, just out of curiosity, why would you want to do that?
<jrib> adrian_: pastebin
<xtknight> lilrayray, specify "nosmp" at the kernel boot line
<Theory5> so where can i refer to for this information?
<blanky> hey guys, apache2 is the ubuntu apache package right?
<gravemind> xtknight: oh sorry, I get it now. First cd to the directory, then run "ls -al"?
<lisapc> i just installed Kubuntu. But it didnt connect me to broadband.  Im using Ethernet modem.  Any help please?  I found a place where I chose to ENABLE ethernet, but it didnt enable it.
<Stormx2> Theory5: Wait a moment. If you want to be able to move stuff there without root, you'll want a symlink
<adrian_> jrib: huh?
<xtknight> gravemind, correct
<Theory5> k
<jrib> adrian_: pastebin the errors
<blanky> hey, if I have installed apache2, where is my www folder
<lilrayray> xtknight, kernel bootline, huh?
<crdlb> blanky, /var/www
<blanky> thanks
<Jowi> night all
<lilrayray> cables: Ubuntu is extremely unstable with my dual core
<ardchoille> g'nite Jowi
<Stormx2> night Jowi
<xtknight> lilrayray, yup, specified in /boot/grub/menu.lst, or if this is just a temp thing you can edit the boot line in grub on the fly at the bootup screen (press e i think and add on the "nosmp" option)
<lachlan121> i realise this channel is busy, so i will be brief: aftner installing Ubuntu 6.10 on a clean machine it is now hanging on the loading screen upon bootup- can anyone help?
<xtknight> lilrayray, we should fix the dualcore issue.  core 2 duo?
<adrian_> jrib: may we chat in another chat?
<lisapc> how do I tell Kubuntu to use my ethernet broadband modem?
<Jowi> lilrayray, core duo or core 2 duo?
<cables> lilrayray, I'm guessing it's got nothing to do with having two cores
<greg> ardchoille cant find configuration editor under that and am not sure how to open a terminal
<jrib> adrian_: sure, /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Stormx2> lachlan121: With the graphical progress bar, yes?
<ji1> hiya
<lachlan121> yes
<crdlb> lisapc, dsl or cable?
<mirak> hi
<lilrayray> xtknight: nope, older Pentium D
<william_> how do i install ccmsn? do you know?
<lisapc> crdlb dsl
<lachlan121> it hangs right as it starts up, with about 1-2% loaded
<ji1> i need help changing screen resolution
<ardchoille> greg: ALT+F2, type in gconf-editor and hit Run
<mirak> is there  a way to clean gnome settings for a user ?
<Stormx2> lisapc: System > Administration > Networking
<Jowi> lilrayray, sorry, i must leave anyway. 2.6.17-10-generic works fine with my core duo. 2.6.17-11-generic does not. g'night
<Jowi> :)
<xtknight> lilrayray, like cables said i dont think it has to do with it being dual core.  what symptoms?
<lisapc> Stormx2 what do I chose in there?
<GMWeeze1> How can I transfer files to my Texas Instruments calculator?
<ardchoille> greg: ALT+F2 will come in handy in the future ;)
<crdlb> lisapc, I'd recommend getting a router, but I think ubuntu includes a PPPoE client
<Stormx2> lisapc: Can you see your modem in there?
<garfield1> lachlan121: I'm having the exact same problem, I'm interested to find a solution
<jannu1> hi, what program i can mux video and audio to xvid ?
<lisapc> Stormx2 it only says Ethernet
<cables> jannu1, mencoder
<gravemind> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9732/
<xtknight> GMWeeze1, "tilp" package perhaps?  search for "TI calculator" in synaptic
<cables> !mencoder | jannu1
<ubotu> jannu1: mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<jannu1> ok thx
<Vik_> slavik:  you there?
<mirak> is there  a way to clean gnome settings for a user ?
<crdlb> !dsl| lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<lisapc> crdlb you are NOT helping with that comment
<xtknight> mirak, probably sudo rm -rf ~/.gnome and rm -rf ~/.gnome2  ?
<slavik> Vik_: for now at least
<william_> people i want install ccmsn
<johnson7340> anyone know why my grub.conf is not in te grub folder? trying to fix the /sh/bin tty; job control tuned off error on bootup. Im goingcrazy here in XP.
<xtknight> mirak, don't try it unless you haev another user on hand or something, but that should definitely wipe gnome stuff
<GMWeeze1> xtknight: thanks
<lilrayray> xtknight: well, in 6.06 (using 6.10 now), whenever I enabled my dual core, ubuntu would freeze up completely and i would have to force it to reboot.  I get Identicle problems now with 6.10, and it shows that the two cores are active
<Vik_> slavik: sweet
<bruenig> johnson7340, it is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adrian_> jrib: can you give me the channel again?
<jrib> adrian_: sure, /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Stormx2> william_: So install it.
<raven3x7> is there another easy way to build a package besides checkinstall?
<mirak> xtknight: I have done that but there is still the panels
<Savage-{> Is there a bluetooth browser applet for gnome?
<slavik> lilrayray: smp kernel?
<blanky> crdlb: how come it's in /var/www/, now I need sudo to just write stuff to it, is this normal? or should I do something about it
<mirak> xtknight: and also the skins are not good
<ji1> stormx2 can i pm you ?
<johnson7340> ty, bruenig, trying to get past that error and forums said try changing ramdisk
<bruenig> raven3x7, upi dpm
<xtknight> gravemind, so what happens when you try to create a new user?  and how are you craeting a new user?
<johnson7340> brb
<sharperguy> whats the proper way to use gcc to compile a single c++ file?
<Vik_> slavik: ok im at the boot menu. I hit esc but nothing happens
<crdlb> blanky, I believe so
<Stormx2> ji1: Go ahead
<lilrayray> slavik: umm, unsure - it is 2.6.17-11-generic
<xtknight> mirak, sudo rm -rf ~/.metacity   ?
<wo1ferine> what is xorg?
<william_> maybe, i dont know
<slavik> lilrayray: it should be fine
<mirak> xtknight: mmm
<bruenig> raven3x7, /var/www/ is good, you don't want other people to have permissions to mess with that
<xtknight> !xorg | wo1ferine
<ubotu> wo1ferine: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vik_> slavik: I have kernel, kernel(recovery mode), memtest, and win xp
<lilrayray> slavik: it is not
<slavik> Vik_: did you select the recovery one?
<Stormx2> ji1: You'll need to be a identified user to do so though, if you're not already.
<xtknight> lilrayray, so it's stable in nosmp mode?
<Vik_> slavik: no should i?
<crdlb> blanky, you could add yourself to the www-data group, but I'm not sure if that's secure
<wo1ferine> ok, so is X not the only one?
<slavik> Vik_: yes
<blanky> crdlb: it's okay
<lisapc> crdlb it says I need pppoeconf
<gravemind> xtknight: I use the system>admin>users and groups application, and it acts like it made a new user, but the new user can't log in, and they don't get a folder in /home
<xtknight> wo1ferine, X is pretty much the only windowing system
<Vik_> slavik: k, its going...
<lilrayray> xtknight: I am in XP right now, so I will have to reboot to try this idea
<lisapc> crdlb but I cant download pppoeconf
<wo1ferine> and what is beryl?
<xtknight> !beryl | wo1ferine
<ubotu> wo1ferine: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wo1ferine> its a window manager, isnt it?
<lachlan121> hey Stormx2, my reply might have been drowned out, but yes, its hanging on the graphical progress bar
<xtknight> wo1ferine, not on the same level as X.  X is actually a server
<wo1ferine> ok, so whats the difference between a window manager, and what X is?
<Vik_> slavik: it seems to have stalled at: acpi: assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0]  bus is 0
<Cryoniq> Question: When Feisty Fawn is released sharp, will us with say edgy be able to upgrade or we need to reinstall to feisty?
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Hmm. usually it will revert to text if it hangs for a long time.
<crdlb> lisapc, did you try apt-getting it?
<Stormx2> lachlan121: is it not doing that? Try waiting maybe 1 minute.
<wo1ferine> X is what type of server?
<wo1ferine> window server?
<raven3x7> bruenig, ?
<Stormx2> Cryoniq: Upgrade
<slavik> wo1ferine: X is all of the graphics, window manager manages the windows (what happens when they come close enough or where to open new ones)
<Cryoniq> =)
<lachlan121> Stormx2: OK, I'll try that
<sharperguy> wolferine, X allows graphics to exist (Exept text), a window manager draws the windows
<xtknight> wo1ferine, X is the whole underlying video driver system.  it is a server and , yes it is a window server where all the windows are clients of it
<lisapc> crdlb LOL! how can I apt-get when i dont have internt connection!  think about ut
<lilrayray> xtknight: I will try this, Ill check back soon
<xtknight> lilrayray, ok
<Cryoniq> I have a feeling though that upgrades like that could be troublesome ^^
<raven3x7> bruenig, upi and dpm are different  programs?
<whonicca> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller, what driver should i be using for this card
<garfield1> Stormx2: I'm having the exact same problem as lachlan121, it does go to command line after 1-2mins
<xtknight> wo1ferine, stuff like cairo and xft draws fonts, as well
<crdlb> lisapc, lol, it's on the cd according to the page
<whonicca> computer is running awfully laggy =\
<whonicca> on a fresh install
<garfield1> Stormx2: what are my options when I get to the command line
<wo1ferine> all the windows are just managed by, say BEryl, and X just lays underneath it
<xtknight> wo1ferine, correct
<atomiku> When I boot ubuntu, I get this: /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: no such file  Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!  How shall I fix this? /sbin/init definately exists
<crdlb> lisapc, sudo apt-cdrom add
<xtknight> wo1ferine, they exist on X, although beryl is in charge of drawing them
<Gorgapor> is there a good command-line utility I can use to monitor when files change?
<lisapc> crdlb ok :)
<wo1ferine> ok, so there are other window servers, any examples?
<wo1ferine> is Gnome a wm?
<xtknight> wo1ferine, i don't know of any other than X (X.org)
<Stormx2> garfield1, lachlan121: Well, its not a command line as such. if you could write down as much detail as you can on the latest thing which happened according to the log (the text you see) and pastebin it...
<xtknight> wo1ferine, gnome is a Desktop environment (DE)
<xtknight> wo1ferine, its window manager is metacity
<wo1ferine> ah
<wo1ferine> and KDE?
<sharperguy> wo1ferine, there all X, but X.org is an implementation of it as is xfree86 (not used as much these days)
<Stormx2> wo1ferine: KDE is a DE, Its window manager is qt
<crdlb> kwin
<Stormx2> Wait
<Stormx2> yeah
<wo1ferine> ok
<Stormx2> sorry >.<
<raven3x7> is there another easy way to build a package besides checkinstall?
<Stormx2> I was wrong.
<wo1ferine> that helps a bit
<GFree_> we also established yesterday that beryl is so cool, it has the power to cure cancer.
<xtknight> raven3x7, heh not really
<SkippyX> Hey. I have a fresh install of edgy. When I did the install I had an old Matrox card in it. I ran across a much better nvidia card and swapped the cards. Now X won't start. Can anyone point me to a how-to page, or some documentation that tells me how to configure the new card?
<crdlb> GFree, so, compiz can cure ebola :D
<Stormx2> GFree_: Bit of a sensitve issue, and completely false >.<
<xtknight> raven3x7, using "ar" is the easiest way ive found.  i just use checkinstall, then do "ar x" to extract the deb, modify the status files and repackage it with ar again
<GFree_> ahhhah
<arooni> once i have a debian file downloaded, how do i install it?
<lachlan121> Stormx2: i'll get back to you with that it a minute or 3, thanks for your help so far:)
<arooni> i mean a .deb file
<cables> arooni, you can usually double-click it
<chat1410> can someone give me some step by step directions (or a link) on how to upgrade hoary to egdy? i've tried gksu "update-manager -c" with no luck
<arooni> cables: how about from the command line
<xtknight> arooni, sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<Flannel> !lamp | Theory5
<ubotu> Theory5: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> !upgrade | chat1410
<cables> arooni, xtknight just said it :)
<ubotu> chat1410: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wo1ferine> how can you see the IRC userlist in Gnome-xchat?
<chat1410> thanks
<Gorgapor> repeat: is there a good command-line utility I can use to monitor when files change? i found the inotify library for this purpose, but it doesn't seem to have a command line utility for it
<cables> SkippyX, you need to reconfigure Xorg
<Flannel> Gorgapor: tail?
<wo1ferine> or Xchat-GNOME I mean
<cables> wolferine, better to just use xchat
<crdlb> wo1ferine, you have to click on a button, and it shows up iirc
<cables> wolferine, not sure in xchat-gnome, sorry
<crdlb> temporarily
<Flannel> wo1ferine: I believe you hover over the right side, and it'll pop up
<wo1ferine> iirc?
<SkippyX> cables, I thought so - but when I boot, I don't boot into a terminal. How do I get it to boot to a terminal?
<sharperguy> whats the best way to compile a single c++ source file with gcc into a program file?
<cables> SkippyX, you need to reconfigure X.
<gravemind> xtknight: did you check the pastebin
<Gorgapor> Flannel, i mean where i can be notified if anything monitors a file in a whole directory
<xtknight> wo1ferine, drag the slider at the right side
<xtknight> wo1ferine, iirc=if i recall correctly
<Vik_> slavik: yeah its def stalled at that
<wo1ferine> there is none
<cables> SkippyX, select recovery mode in grub
<crdlb> xtknight, that's xchat
<xtknight> gravemind, oops sorry sorta forgot
<xtknight> eh?
<lisapc> crdlb but its already setp up and working in MS windows.  Why I need to set it up again?
<cables> SkippyX, I believe the command is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but someone should check me on that.
<wo1ferine> i knew of the same thing in xchat, where the userlist is hidden
<wo1ferine> but not in Chat-Gnome
<SkippyX> OK - but on boot I don't get a terminal. I can't log in.
<crdlb> lisapc, you have to connect to dsl, it's sorta like dialup
<xtknight> gravemind, yeah it looked fine to me..have you tried "adduser"?
<wo1ferine> Xchat-Gnome*
<cables> wolferine, i'll pull down xchat-gnome temporarily to check
<SkippyX> If I can't log in - I can't do much w/ it. Nice doorstop, though.
<xtknight> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<crdlb> lisapc, which is why i recommend a router :D
<cables> SkippyX, in Grub, before it boots.
<whonicca> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu edgy and have a problem, it seems the livecd performed better than the actual thing installed on my hard drive
<Flannel> Gorgapor: with `watch` perhaps
<SkippyX> cables - OK - thanks! I'll have a go.
<cables> SkippyX, hold down ESC while it boots and choose recovery mode.
<lisapc> crdlb but wont following those steps re-set or stuff up my already configured adsl modem?
<dragonriot> argh.... ok... I have 2.6.17-12 kernel installed now... and I'm trying to find the correct 686 based ubuntu kernel to install from synaptic... I have ALL repositories selected... which is the best 686 kernel version to use?
<whonicca> and it seems like everything lags
<Gorgapor> flannel, thx, i'll look into that
<gravemind> xtknight - no, haven't
<SkippyX> ok
<Flannel> dragonriot: the -generic one (you're on Edgy)
<cables> wolferine, installing it now, hold on a sec
<slavik> who sneezed?
<xtknight> gravemind, "sudo adduser --shell /bin/bash --home /home/myuser myuser"
<lufis> slavik: bless you
<crdlb> lisapc, no you're just connecting to it.  unless it is one of the modems w/ builtin routers, it's not being configured at all
<Vik_> slavik: u there?
<whonicca> can someone please help me =)
<wo1ferine> i dont think it has it
<slavik> Vik_: you sneezed?
<IndyGunFreak> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wo1ferine> you cannot see the userlist in Xchat-gnome
<lufis> whonicca: just ask your question :)
<cables> whonicca, faster comp :)
<whonicca> i did
<whonicca> cables
<whonicca> it has 1g of memory, 3.0 p4
<cables> whonicca, anything more specific? have you rebooted?
<Vik_> slavik: ummmm..., what?
<gravemind> cool, ok trying it
<whonicca> 64mb video card though intel
<slavik> someone said my name ...
<wo1ferine> u can only press ctrl-u to view them
<lisapc> crdlb its working in MS windows.  so its safew to follow that website?  It wont screw up my working modem on MS windows?
<wo1ferine> its not actually attached
<garfield1> help...for an Intel Core 2 E6600, should I download the x86 version or the AMD64 version?
<Gorgapor> flannel, no, watch won't do it. I'm basically trying to figure out which config files in my home directory are being modified
<slavik> who was it that was vying for my expensive attention?
<crdlb> lisapc, yes
<xtknight> whonicca, type "sudo killall updatedb" and see if that makes it faster?
<Vik_> slavik: me probably
<Flannel> garfield1: Eitehr one, depending on whether you want a 32bit or 64bit OS
<Vik_> slavik: since i am clueless
<slavik> Vik_: then what is it?
<goodbrain> NEED HELP: I'm being denied access to my CDROM drive, my HDD, and my sound card.
<crdlb> lisapc, you had to configure windows for it too
<lisapc> crdlb YES????? it will stuff it up???
<cables> whonicca, alt-f2, then gnome-system-monitor. Sort by cpu and see if anything's using that too much, then try sorting by used RAM.
<whonicca> xtknight, ok
<slavik> Vik_: you get to a prompt yet?
<goodbrain> this is the error message:
<goodbrain> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<goodbrain> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<goodbrain>        missing codepage or other error
<goodbrain>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<goodbrain>        dmesg | tail  or so
<crdlb> lisapc, no it's harmless
<xtknight> !paste | goodbrain
<ubotu> goodbrain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> !paste | goodbrain
<Vik_> slavik: it stalled
<whonicca> cables, will do
<tyler> can an ipod be loaded with mp3 and be played??? or is i-tunes music files different from mp3's
<lisapc> crdlb pls liusten this time. its working NOW
<slavik> Vik_: what is the last line?
<cables> whonicca, brb, so pm me with the answer so i don't miss it
<lisapc> crdlb its working NOW from MS wndows.
<cables> tyler, it supports mp3.
<garfield1> Flannel: would either the 32 or 64 run smoother or better?
<slavik> Vik_: your hdd is sata or ide?
<lufis> goodbrain: did you try to mount something manually?
<xtknight> garfield1, 32 would run smoother for most stuff on a Core 2 Duo as it supports macrofusion in 32bit mode only
<Flannel> garfield1: You probably will be happier with 32bit, not because of performance, but because of stuff like Flash
<Vik_> slavik: assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0]  bus is 0
<ardchoille> cables: whonicca isn't id'd to nickserv.. a pm from him may not get to you
<lilrayray> xtknight: I added nosmp to the ubuntu entry in grub and after rebooting, the second core still appears to be active
<tanubis> can anyone give me a hand with installing a webcam?  I've downloaded easyspca, it installs and makes a driver.  When I hit dmesg it registers  the usb device, and lsusb indicates I have something installed at that spot.  But when I fire up camorama, it indicates there isn't anything registered to /dev/video.  Anyone know what I should go about doing next?
<slavik> err ... so no promt?
<crdlb> lisapc, you don't understand, you have to connect to your dsl modem every time you want to use it (just like dialup) with your username and pass, windows does it too
<lachlan121> Stormx2: Now my computer won't even get to the stage of the graphical loader:( it just says 'DISK BOOT FAILURE INSERT FLOPPYDISK'
<whonicca> ardchoille, thanks for the heads up
<Vik_> slavik: its a laptop
<xtknight> garfield1, i've run 32 and 64 on a core 2 duo.  32 is faster for most stuff, less trouble.  64 can have a slight advantage in math/scienfitic apps but for video 32 all the way
<Vik_> so ide im assuming
<goodbrain> Lufis: no, it just stopped letting me use it after my upgrade to Dapper
<cables> ardchoille, thanks for telling me that.
<ardchoille> whonicca: You're welcome :)
<cables> whonicca, don't pm me then :)
<slavik> Vik_: laptops can have sata ...
<indolent_> wo1ferine,  did you found a way to see users in gnome xchat
<lufis> goodbrain: oh, weird
<whonicca> no i nickserved =)
<slavik> Vik_: is this a clean install?
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Woh...
<Vik_> slavik: oh...
<cables> wolferine, Discussion>Users
<wo1ferine> yeah
<garfield1> excellent...32 it is
<wo1ferine> but its a temp window
<finer> urgent help. i recently removed some old kernels, and now my shutdown and restart buttons are gone! what did i do?
<wo1ferine> u can only press ctrl-u to view them
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Try again once or twice? thats baad...
<Vik_> its a hp dv9000
<lisapc> crdlb so if I follow that website, it will help me do that? but it wont mess around with my internal modem settings will it?  because its been set up internally already with username and password
<tanubis> lachlan121: have you tried booting with a CD?
<xtknight> lilrayray, odd, can you pastebin your grub menu.lst?
<slavik> Vik_: which tells me nothing :)
<cables> wolferine, i have an idea, hold on
<wo1ferine> or just click its button at the lower left hand corner
<lufis> finer: you mean when you click the red icon in the right hand corner?
<lilrayray> xtknight: sure hold on
<finer> yes
<blanky> what's a way to monitor network traffic on a specific port
<crdlb> lisapc, then it has a builtin router and you don't need pppoeconf
<finer> lufis: yes
<slavik> Vik_: write down the last 5-10 lines and pastebin them, someone should have an idea :)
<tanubis> blanky: download ethereal
<goodbrain> Lufis: and it recognizes the hardware, it'll even tell me how many tracks on the CDs i put in, it just wont let me access the files
<xtknight> blanky, wireshark (formerly ethereal) is a packet sniffer
<blanky> tanubis: wireshark?
<raven3x7> xtknight, thanks. unfortunatly checkinstall doesnt work for me
<xtknight> blanky, you can filter by port
<indolent_> wolferine, i am unable to get it .. is there a setting somewhere
<lufis> finer: i don't know, but i've had the problem too. it usually comes back after the panel is reloaded. run killall gnome-panel and see if that helps
<crdlb> lisapc, just connect to the ethernet device in the Networking settings dialog
<slavik> as for me, time to go to work because of damn DST switch and AD ...
<Vik_> slavik:  how do i find out
<xtknight> raven3x7, odd, what are you trying to package?
<whonicca> xtknight, no processes killed
<tanubis> blanky: wireshark/ethereal is a network/packet sniffer.  Can set it to filter for just about anything.
<atomiku> so whens ubuntu 7 being released?
<blanky> xtknight: sorry don't know how to use that, I'll just use nc -luvvp
<lachlan121> tanubis: i can run ubuntu of the live CD if that counts as booting?
<xtknight> whonicca, check what's using all your resources (cpu,vmem)
<lisapc> crdlb when I first set this modem up I ran the modem config and entered my username and password and saved it.  now all I do is turn it on daily and it connects in MS windows/
<cables> wolferine, looked in gconf, couldn't find it... sorry. Try xchat though, it's much more configurable and has what you want.
<xtknight> blanky, whaaa?
<xtknight> blanky, im confused ;P
<blanky> yeah don't know how to use it :(
<cables> whonicca, did you find anything?
<bruenig> raven3x7, sorry from above, my hands were not situated right on the keyboard
<tanubis> lachlan121 if you can run ubuntu off the live CD, can you access the main linux partitions with it as well?
<lisapc> crdlb when I do that, i select CONNECT but nothing happens
<blanky> I just need to monitor ports 28960 and 28950
<lilrayray> xtknight: here yah go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9737/
<blanky> xtknight
<slavik> Vik_: take the hdd out and check the connector ... lots of pins (40) means IDE, less than 10 is sata
<lufis> goodbrain: sounds like a permission goofup. i dunno, sounds like it's royally messed up
<xtknight> blanky, oh it's not too hard, really just right click on one of the packets and go filter
<slavik> time to go to work
<whonicca> cables, lookin now
<lufis> goodbrain: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab for me?
<crdlb> lisapc, did you configure your modem via a web interface (where you type it's ip address or name into a web browser)?
<tanubis> blanky: if you run ethereal/wireshark, you can filter it to only display traffic on specific ports.
<raven3x7> bruenig, well i guessed you werent refering to me :)
<blanky> tanubis: how? please?
<xtknight> lilrayray, you added it to the wrong spot
<lufis> goodbrain: you can view it by running "cat /etc/fstab" in the terminal
<lachlan121> tanubis: i'm not entirely sure how running off the live cd works, but I'm gussing I could
<raven3x7> xtknight, wine
<lisapc> crdlb yes
<lilrayray> xtknight: oh, haha, where does it go?
<cables> tyler, if you're still here, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod#Software has a list of supported formats on the iPod
<blanky> tanubis and xtknight: I also can't choose an interface, there are none there, for some reason
<lisapc> crdlb so how do I now get Kubuntu to use it?
<crdlb> lisapc, then if dhcp is enabled in the modem/router, you should be able to connect
<Vik_> slavik: fair enough..., wow..., i'm not normally that slow
<Vik_> slavik: brb
<greatgazoo> could running a laptop with ACPI off cause it to burn out?
<tanubis> blanky: there's a dropdown in the gui for filters.  You can just set a boolean logic condition - ie: IF port=8982 OR port=XXXX then display
<xtknight> lilrayray, remove it from where you added it, put it here instead: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash <<<nosmp>>>   (without the <<<<s of course)  and just modify one entry in that file so you have other fallback options.  dont screw with the recovery mode one
<finer> killing the gnome-panel didn't work, i also restarted x. no change
<lisapc> crdlb yeah but it doesnt!
<matthew1429> hey guys - who knows of a script or program I can use to convert .asf files that just have audio into mp3 or ogg?  VLC is great for recording audio streams but I can only get it to save in asf successfully
<blanky> thanks tanubis
<xtknight> blanky, run it in SUDO
<lufis> finer: weird. try rebooting i guess. it comes and goes for me too
<xtknight> blanky, gksu ethereal
<goodbrain> Lufis: I dont understand pastebin, this is my first time on IRC
<finer> ok
<lilrayray> xtknight: ok, Ill give it a go
<blanky> thanks
<lufis> finer:  sudo reboot i think it is
<tanubis> lachlan121: if you can boot with a live CD, most likely the only problem is with the MBR/boot loader.  See if you can manually reinstall grub/lilo overtop, might fix it for you.
<lisapc> crdlb its running fine from MS windows
<finer> lufis: ok thank
<crdlb> lisapc, and you don't use any dialer software on windows?
<xtknight> matthew1429, perhaps "mencoder" can do it
<tanubis> lachlan121: google repair MBM linux and there's quite a few walkthroughs
<lachlan121> can i install grub from the live cd? through aptitude or something similar?
<tanubis> lachlan121: MBR, sorry
<lufis> goodbrain: okay, go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste the contents of /etc/fstab. then link me to it
<lisapc> crdlb none!  its ethernet modem
<xtknight> lachlan121, yes.  off the livecd: "sudo grub-install /dev/blkdevice"
<xtknight> lachlan121, but you haev to specify the correct root.
<xtknight> lachlan121, could you reiterate the problem youre having briefly?
<tanubis> lachlan121: You'll need to chroot to the mountpoint of your main linux drive, then you just run grubinstall
<xtknight> gravemind, any luck?
<lisapc> crdlb do u have ANY IDEA what you talking about dude?
<crdlb> lisapc, dunno why it isn't working then, and since it is kubuntu, you should try #kubuntu
<matthew1429> hey guys - who knows of a script or program I can use to convert .asf files that just have audio into mp3 or ogg?  VLC is great for recording audio streams but I can only get it to save in asf successfully
<whonicca> cables, gnome-system-monitor 11%, memory firefox is taking the most with 50mb
<xtknight> matthew1429, perhaps "mencoder" can do it
<Vik_> slavik: okay, 80gb, serial AT
<tanubis> lachlan121: 1) Boot liveCD, 2) chroot /dev/hda0 3) install grub
<matthew1429> xtknight: thx
<lisapc> crdlb you have trolled me for last 20mins wasting my time :(
* matthew1429 googles
<cables> whonicca, that's weird... i don't have any idea why it would be acting slow then.
<cables> lisapc, what's the problem you're having?
<Thehound666> I have Kubuntu Edgy on 3 PCs but one periodically keeps coming up with filesystem errors. Anyone may know the cause?
<whonicca> yeah, think its the video card?
<Thehound666> Windows has no issue
<lisapc> cables hello :)
<cables> lisapc, hi?
<goodbrain> Lufis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9739/
<lisapc> cables i run ubuntu but it doesnt connect to my dsl
<crdlb> cables, he has a dsl modem w/ a builtin router that won't connect to kubuntu
<lufis> Thehound666: what filesystem?
<lachlan121> xtknight: i'm getting 'DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER'
<Thehound666> ext3
<cables> !dsl | lisapc
<blanky> tanubis: I did, IF port=28960 OR port=28950 then display, running in root, and it's not picking anything up, I clicked on Apply by the way
<ubotu> lisapc: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<lisapc> cables its running from MS windows
<lisapc> cables that website doesnt work for me
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<xtknight> lachlan121, after installing ubuntu on a hd?
<lisapc> cables its ALREADY set up interntally
<tanubis> blanky: it doesn't use exactly that syntax... lemme check on one of mine
<lufis> goodbrain: ok, thanks
<lachlan121> xtknight: yes
<blanky> tanubis: oh, woops
<xtknight> tanubis, you can chroot into a block device?
<cables> lisapc, i have no experience with DSL, just experience getting Ubotu to tell people about DSL... so I can't figure it out, sorry.
<Thehound666> I actually had to use live CD to fix it twice
<Thehound666> when fsck actually got hung
<tanubis> xtknight soon as you mount it
<lachlan121> tanubis: i have installed and reinstalled ubuntu upwards or 20 times, will re-installing grub make any difference?
<crdlb> lisapc, like I said, try #kubuntu
<Vik_> slavik: sooo yeahhhhhh.....
<finer> lifus: rebooting didnt work, thanks for trying though. im going to seach the forums
<lisapc> crdlb you are trolling dude
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why I cannot change track info in Rhythmbox?  Every time I make a change I get "Error while saving song information; Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug"  *FRUSTRATED*
<lufis> finer: sorry :( okay, good luck
<xtknight> lachlan121, yup corrupt mbr.  youll have to go into a livecd, mount the root partition, do "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/mount /dev/hda" or something similar
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Thats a mobo error...
<cables> crdlb, it's a problem with networking, has nothing to do with the desktop environment.
<IndyGunFreak> lisapc: lol.. if anyone is trolling its you
<cables> lisapc, he's not trolling.
<tanubis> lachlan121: not sure, but reinstalling grub takes just a few seconds so it's worth a shot :P
<Flannel> !grub | lachlan121, first link
<ubotu> lachlan121, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vik_> slavik: its got less than IDE but more than the SATA (what i've seen anyway)
<ojk007> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<xtknight> lachlan121, i can walk you through it if you reboot into a livecd
<lachlan121> ubotu: i don't have windows on my system
<xtknight> !bot | lachlan121
<ubotu> lachlan121: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lachlan121> this ubuntu install was onto a clean harddrive
<Stormx2> lachlan121: It doesn't matter.
<Flannel> lachlan121: that doesn't matter, installing GRUB is the same.
<blanky> tanubis: ?
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Fact is, your bios can't boot grub...
<Shane-S> how do I make eht0 use IPv4, not IPv6 via the Gnome GUI?
<xtknight> Stormx2, that doesn't make much sense
<Oritemis> guys, how do I open a root term?
<tanubis> blanky: Analyze dropdown, display filter
<Flannel> !ipv6 | Shane-S
<ubotu> Shane-S: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Vik_> slavik: if i press "c" at the boot menu it takes me to "grub>"
<Thehound666> oh and I have an nforce board if that's an issue
<Flannel> Oritemis: sudo -i
<lufis> Thehound666: hard drive failure, maybe?
<Thehound666> an nforce2
<blanky> thanks tanubis
<cables> BIOS thtat can't boot grub = ???
<finer> lifus: haha fixed it, in the login window prefrences, my "show actions menu" got unchecked somehow. all is good again
<Flannel> Oritemis: but, do you really need a root terminal?
<lufis> finer: ah, good :)
<Thehound666> but why would Windows be 100% stable?
<IndyGunFreak> Oritemis: just open a terminal and use the sudo command.
<tanubis> blanky: then go down to TCP or UDP port is blah to see example syntax
<xtknight> bios boots off the mbr, which is grub stage 1.  grub stage 1 is no diff than any other binary code, there is no such thing as a bios supporting grub or not
<Thehound666> install for it is over 3 years old
<lufis> Thehound666: windows doesn't check filesystems at boot, does it?
<lilrayray> xtknight: Unfortunately, ubuntu would not boot with "nosmp" in the bootline
<cables> Oritemis, sudo -i if you really need it...
<Oritemis> Flannel, I am following a howto to ask for a root terminal.
<Thehound666> no but I run chkdsk
<Thehound666> as maintenence
<xtknight> lilrayray, what happened?
<Oritemis> and to not use sudo.
<lufis> Thehound666: ah, well, i don't know
<Flannel> Oritemis: Alright, well, `sudo -i` gets you one
<cables> Oritemis, open a regular terminal and run "sudo -i" to turn it into a root terminal
<tanubis> grr
<Oritemis> ok, thank you guys!
<cables> Oritemis, Ubuntu is designed to be used with sudo
<tanubis> I can't figure out how to get this camera working
<dragonriot> Sorry to ask again guys, but I stepped away from my machine after I asked and didn't have my scrollback buffer set up yet... I have 2.6.17-12 kernel installed now... and I'm trying to find the correct 686 based ubuntu kernel to install from synaptic... I have ALL repositories selected... which is the best 686 kernel version to use?
<Flannel> dragonriot: the -generic one
<IndyGunFreak> Oritemis: i question any "instructions' that tell you to use a root erminal, and not sudo.
<xtknight> dragonriot, best for what?
<lufis> goodbrain: you still there?
<Flannel> dragonriot: linux-generic
<lachlan121> wow i replied to a bot, i feel like such an idiot haha. anyway, xtknight, tanubis and stormx2, or anyone else interested in helping, can you please visit the thread i started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2275299#post2275299
<Thehound666> and I was 1 step ahead lufis, I used a prog under windows that tests the read/write of the HDD
<lilrayray> xtknight: At the splash screen the bar increased to about two mm and then stopped, dead in the water
<goodbrain> Lufis: yes
<dragonriot> Flannel, for a P4?
<Thehound666> it came up fine
<Flannel> dragonriot: yes.  There are no arch specific kernels anymore.  If you install any other one, all it does is drag in -generic
<dragonriot> the generic kernel does not provide SMP
<Flannel> dragonriot: yes it does
<lufis> goodbrain: how many partitions do you have and what filesystems?
<Thehound666> Western Digital 500 GB
<Thehound666> main drive if that helps
<xtknight> lilrayray, hrm odd problem .  HD is setup to boot first?
<cables> Oritemis, it's probably safer to use sudo for each command you need to run as root, but like I said, sudo -i will do it for you. Just make sure you don't do anything dangerous while still in the root term.
<xtknight> lilrayray, sorry ignore that msg, wrong person
<cables> dragonriot, it definitely does.
<Oritemis> IndyGunFreak, hummm, better to go to another howto? I am trying to config a internet connection share.
<xtknight> lachlan121,   hrm odd problem .  HD is setup to boot first?
<lachlan121> yep
<Thehound666> fairly new, the 3 year old windows install was ghosted from an older drive
<Flannel> dragonriot: the generic kernel loads in all the CPU specific optomizations at runtime
<cables> Oritemis, just use sudo before every command you need to run as root.
<Thehound666> which is now a slave
<IndyGunFreak> Oritemis: if it specifically tells you not to use sudo, then yes
<lachlan121> it is set as primiary master
<xtknight> lachlan121, that does not mean it is set to boot first
<lilrayray> xtknight: sooo, any other ideas?
<goodbrain> lufis: i dont really know.  This might be where it fucked up; I didnt really know what i was doing when i partitioned this thing
<blanky> tanubis: keeps complaining that I didn't choose an interface, but I did, eth0
<xtknight> lachlan121, often times cdroms and floppies boot before Hd by default.  take out all cds and floppies then try?
<Flannel> Oritemis, IndyGunFreak, a root prompt (sudo -i) is fine.  Even if it tells you not to use sudo, use sudo -i
<lachlan121> xtknight: really?
<xtknight> lachlan121, really
<dragonriot> well... not to doubt you guys, but when I enable SMP in a hand built kernel, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' returns 2 processors, but when I'm running the generic kernel, it only shows 1...
<lufis> Thehound666: i dont know, if it keeps getting fs errors it sounds like a drive issue. is it multi-platter? maybe only one is messed up maybe?
<Oritemis> IndyGunFreak, Flannel ok, I will.
<tanubis> blanky: have you started to capture anything from eth0? and is eth0 up and running?
<lufis> goodbrain: ah, well, one sec. let me try to figure this out
<lachlan121> xtknight: i have tried it without cd roms and floppies with no success
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why I cannot change track info in Rhythmbox?  Every time I make a change I get "Error while saving song information; Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug"  *FRUSTRATED*
<Thehound666> not sure on that. how would I check if it's multiplatter?
<lufis> goodbrain: you said you can access everything, you just can't write to it, right?
<xtknight> lachlan121, well try setting HD as the primary boot device.  it's defintiely in the bios somewhere
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: i guess i just disagree, sudo is sudo for a reason, if it was safe to use sudo -i, they'd just use Root accounts.
<blanky> tanubis: eth0 is up and running, that's what I'm using for net, that's how I'm on here haha, I clicked on Capture > Start
<lufis> SpudDogg: use amarok. :P
<xtknight> lilrayray, you could try a nonsmp kernel perhaps.  i dont know.  when does it freeze though with both cores active?
<dragonriot> Flannel and cables, well... not to doubt you guys, but when I enable SMP in a hand built kernel, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' returns 2 processors, but when I'm running the generic kernel, it only shows 1...
<dxdt> SpudDogg, known bug, pisses me off too.  :(  It only does it at random
<lachlan121> xtknight: the very closest i came to progress was when i changed the plugs on my hd to cable select instead of master
<cables> dragonriot, are you using Dapper?
<dragonriot> Edgy
<SpudDogg> dxdt: any talk of a fix/update for it?
<dragonriot> cables ^^^^
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: For his purposes, where it says "not to use sudo", that's probably because he's piping commands and the HowTo writer doesn't know how to use tee.
<cables> dragonriot, there may be some bug or exception, but generic works with 2 processors for me.
<goodbrain> Lufis: here's my partitions as they show up:
<cables> dragonriot, recognizes both.
<dxdt> SpudDogg, I think I was the fourth person to file a bug report for it.... not sure where the update is.. probably next version
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: could be.
<lufis> Thehound666: well with the drive being so large i would guess it's multiplatter
<Thehound666> oh and could the fact I had a few power failures hurt ext3 more than ntfs
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: But, sudo -i is better than su, because it means you don't have to enable root
<lilrayray> xtknight: it seems pretty random.  What is odd though, is that I was using only the command line and no X or gdm for a long time and it was perfectly stable
<Thehound666> sorry for mentioning that critical thing
<blanky> tanubis: I got it
<tanubis> blanky: not sure why then...  I have a similar setup going right now monitoring a port
<dragonriot> cables, did you do any custom config to your kernel or is it pure generic?
<Thehound666> not mentioning*
<tanubis> blanky: awesome :)
<xtknight> lachlan121, i suspect a misconfiguration
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: you're probably right on that.
<blanky> thanks tanubis
<Theory5> what do i do on ubuntu server edition after i do the command sudo apt-get install apache2?
<Theory5> where is it installed?
<cables> Thehound666, they're both journalling, so they shouldn't have problems with ower failures
<SpudDogg> dxdt: so for now I should use banshee or amarok then?
<goodbrain> Lufis: Windows NTFS in /dev/hda1
<xtknight> lilrayray, how did you deduce that it was the second core's problem?
<cables> dragonriot, nope, out of the box.
<lachlan121> i will have a look around in the bios, but i'm hnestly not very experienced in such things
<lilrayray> xtknight: because I received identical problems in dapper when I enabled the second core
<Flannel> Theory5: all over the place.  /etc/apache2 is the config files, which is probably what you're looking for.  `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` restarts it
<Theory5> and then starts it?
<GenNMX> My workstation's screen is frozen, even though X isn't running. How do I unfreeze it?
<goodbrain> Lufis: Extended3 and Memory Swap in /dev/hdb5
<Thehound666> if these incidents were isolated, should I reinstall or does fsck fix it well enough?
<Theory5> im using the desktop for server edition
<lufis> goodbrain: what is hdb? another drive?
<Thehound666> it looks fine right now
<dimeotane> how do I add to a multisession cd?  Both k3b and gnomebaker give me errors
<xtknight> lilrayray, i dont know what to say.  odd problem.  any options for HPET in the bios?
<Thehound666> but looks aren't always so
<goodbrain> Lufis: yeah, there's two HDDs
<Theory5> so how do i start apache2?
<xtknight> lilrayray, also what's your motherboard, chipset, etc?
<dxdt> dxdt, maybe, that's really the only bug so you could also use another program to change the info and then stick with RHythmbox if that's your first choice.  I'm waiting for songbird to mature and using Rhythmbox and Amarok mostly
<lufis> goodbrain: ah, ok. windows is the hda1?
<ardchoille> Theory5: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Theory5> k
<lachlan121> xtknight: crap
<dimeotane> anyone else have a problem appending to multisession cd-r discs?
<goodbrain> lufis: it should be
<Thehound666> I should use names in this heated room
<lachlan121> xtknight: it tried to boot linux and gave me 'image checksum error, sorry'
<blanky> hey guys there isn't any 'find in files' tool in gedit?
<dragonriot> cables, if I use the 'debian Sid' repository to find the 2.6.20 kernel, it shows 486 and 686... no longer offering generic... are you saying I should be installing the 486 kernel?
<lufis> goodbrain: which are you having trouble accessing? you can read all of them but not write, right?
<whonicca> sorry to be a pain but whats the command to upgrade ur kernel to the latest one available?
<xtknight> lachlan121, odd.
<lachlan121> xtknight: and im positive i checksummed the iso before burning it
<Thehound666> lufis: if these couple incidents were isolated after power failures, should I reinstall or does fsck fix things well enough?
<lilrayray> xtknight: well, it is a Dell, so Im guessing intel motherboard (I think it is like the I945p or something), 2gb ddr2 Mushkin Ram and an nvidia 8800 gts (didnt have this in dapper)
<q_> please, a good manual for configuring ubuntu 6.10 as router, thanks!
<cables> dragonriot, I'm not too good at the kernel stuff, but I know that -generic is working with SMP for me.
<xtknight> whonicca, sudo apt-get upgrade linux-image-generic
<towsonu2003> what was the name of the text editor in xfce? thanks
<lufis> Thehound666: dunno, if you don't have anything too critical on it, i wouldn't worry about it. if fsck isn't doing anything then i don't guess it's something to worry about
<cables> towsonu2003, I think it's mousepad
<ardchoille> towsonu2003: mousepad ?
<goodbrain> lufis: I cant acces hda1 or my CDROM or DVDROM drive
<Thehound666> lufis: If Ubuntu blows up, I have the ext3 utility on Windows, hope it's good
* cables beats someone to the punch for the first time here in #ubuntu
<lufis> Thehound666: me too :P
<ardchoille> cables: lol
<Thehound666> it seemed to be in a breif test
<xtknight> lachlan121, but how do you know the cd is ok?
<Thehound666> pulled a game off Ubuntu
<lufis> goodbrain: what do you mean by access? you can't read or write to either?
<xtknight> lilrayray, really not sure.  try noacpi also that can disable SMP i think
<lachlan121> i burned it at x1 if that makes any difference
<Theory5> when i do that all it says is * usage /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart|reload|force reload} what do i do??
<xtknight> lilrayray, instead of no smp try this: "acpi=off noacpi nolapic noapic"  sorry not sure if it's acpi=off or noacpi that's right, but it should work anyway
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: have you tried the alternate install cd?
<lachlan121> xtknight: are there any special checks i should make on the integrity of the cd?
<Flannel> Theory5: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`
<xtknight> lachlan121, did you use the cd checker at the bootup of the ubuntu CD?
<Flannel> Theory5: eh, might as well do restart, just incase it's already started
<lilrayray> xtknight: ok, Ill try that thanks for the help
<Theory5> thats what i did and it said what i just told u it sayd
<lachlan121> indygunfreak: yes i have, and i've managed to install succesfully with that, it appears that booting is the problem
<goodbrain> lufis: well my big problem here is with the CDROM, i can probably re-format the HDD and get it working, but the CD ROM has me stumped
<lufis> goodbrain: what happens?
<Flannel> Theory5: That's not what you did then.  You need the start on the end
<whonicca> xtknight, ty
<arrozconevan> im fckin retarded
<Theory5> i put the start on the dend
<xtknight> whonicca, sorry i think it's "install" instead of "upgrade" actually
<lachlan121> xtknight: no, i didnt, i'll try that now
<Thehound666> isn't it fsckin retarded?
<Thehound666> >.>
<Theory5>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm apache2 start is what i typed and it said what i told u it said
<towsonu2003> ardchoille, thanks a lot :)
<Flannel> Theory5: no. No.
<goodbrain> lufis: I have a disc in it now, it recognizes it as audio, lists the tracks and their length in the Disks manager, but it wont let me play the CD, as if the button doesnt function
<Theory5> what then?
<Flannel> Theory5: To restart apache, it's "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<xtknight> lachlan121, it could be a hardware problem
<Theory5> i tried that to
<lufis> goodbrain: humm... what app are you using?
<Theory5> got the same thing
<Flannel> Theory5: to start GDM it's "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<xtknight> lachlan121, like memory or HD setup
<goodbrain> lufis: i get this error message a lot:
<Theory5> so i got to restart gdm first?
<Flannel> Theory5: no.
<Theory5> then what?
<Flannel> Theory5: I thought you were back trying to get a GUI
<arrozconevan> brb and i will say why i am so retarded
<Flannel> Theory5: just the apache2 thing
<Theory5> the gui worked
<Thehound666> I can try hdb by copying with Acronis and using gag. Does Acronis copy ext3 ok?
<Scalarscience> if i have a server install on my harddrive that isn't booting, and i have booted to the desktop livecd, how do i mount the filesystem from the HD so i can check the logs and see where the kernel is dying?
<Theory5> i tell u i typed what u said and it didnt work'
<Flannel> Theory5: Did you type it with quotes? or without quotes?  And, in that same case?
<Theory5> no quotes
<tanubis> aight, I guess I'll give this one more shot: I've got a camera, it's a nexxtech VGA.  I've been trying to install it for about four hours...  I ran easyspcd to install camera drivers, downloaded camorama to test it with along with gnomemeeting.  When I connect it to the USB, it detects, but immediately gives device descriptor read/8, error -110
<tanubis>  twice.  And I can't detect that I have any video capture hardware with gnomemeeting or camorama.  What can I try next?
<goodbrain> Lufis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9738/
<tallhairydad> How do I play streaming audio from a URL in an .asx format?
<Vik_> ok so can anyone help me?!
<lufis> goodbrain: k
<lachlan121> xtknight: possibly. i just tried to boot the cd and it won't boot that either ( i still get the checksum error, despite telling the computer to boot from cd)
<Flannel> Theory5: good, no quotes is good.  You installed apache2, right? not apache?
<Theory5> yup
<xtknight> Scalarscience, mount it (e.g. "sudo mkdir -p /mount/broken && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mount/broken")   then look at /mount/broken/var/log/kern.log
<Theory5> i typed what it said to type on the documentation on ubuntu.com
<Scalarscience> ty xtnight
<Flannel> Theory5: then `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` will restart apache
<xtknight> lachlan121, i'd run memtest86.  actually that's on the ubuntu cd i think
<Theory5> thank u i though u said  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm apache2 start
<xtknight> lachlan121, your RAM might be 'broken'
<Vik_> ubuntu gets to the slash screen but not any further what do i do?
<lufis> tallhairydad: bear?
<lachlan121> xtknight: but i cant get the live cd to boot now
<jekson_> how can i mount an img file located in a network computer where is connected over samba
<Theory5> now what?
<Vik_> i have ZERO linux experience
<q_> thanks guys, very helpful this ubuntu community :(
<Theory5> now what do i do after i restart apache2?
<Flannel> Theory5: Now... you've restarted apache.  Whatever changes you made to your config fiels are now in effect
<lachlan121> xtknight: the live cd ran out of RAM without a hitch before, so if it malfuctioned it would have been within the last hour or so
<tallhairydad> lufis yes
<Scalarscience> xtknight: /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda0 ?
<lufis> tallhairydad: me too :P
<xtknight> Scalarscience, 1 for the first HD/partition
<Scalarscience> k cheers
<arrozconevan> lachlan: is it ok if i pm you?
<lufis> q_: a lot of times people don't answer because they simply don't know. you can try ubuntuforums.org
<Theory5> but i made no changes, all i did was install it
<xtknight> lachlan121, yikes i dont know.
<lachlan121> i wont be able to rpely
<jekson_> how can i mount an img file where is located in a network computer
<lachlan121> reply*
<arrozconevan> can you pm me then
<xtknight> q_, sarcasm or did you mean a happy face?
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<jekson_> how can i mount an img file where is located in a other network computer
<AnDrEs_1104> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bruenig> !caps | AnDrEs_1104
<ubotu> AnDrEs_1104: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Theory5> so where can i put my webpages and how do i make a domain name?
<Vik_> WTFF!!!!!
<bruenig> !hi | AnDrEs_1104
<ubotu> AnDrEs_1104: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> chill
<bruenig> !es | AnDrEs_1104
<ubotu> AnDrEs_1104: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<arrozconevan> vete de este canal!
<q_> plain sarcasm, when you feel touched you answered instantly......
<arrozconevan> aqui hablamos ingles solamente!
<arrozconevan> :)
<xtknight> q_, how about telling us your question
<Flannel> Theory5: You put your webpages in /var/www, like... uh, somene else already said.  Domain names you have to pay for, or use some free server (like dyndns)
<AnDrEs_1104> OK OK
<lachlan121> arrozconevan: im not a registered membe. you can pm me on the forums (my nick is 'rednut')
<xtknight> rather than all this emo stuff ;P
<AnDrEs_1104> JA JA JA
<Theory5> i thought THIS ubuntu server edition is a server?
<lufis> goodbrain: ok, try this: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   put "defaults rw" in the /dev/hdd line after "iso"
<Vik_> DOES ANYONE KOW ANYTHING HERE!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> Theory5: it is a server.  Domain names aren't somethingyou do on the server.
<crimsun> Vik_: no
<blanky> Vik_: what's the question
<arrozconevan> ok, i just installed ubuntu from xp because i hate windows, but i know nothing about linux at all (i know...) and everything works fine except i can't change the resolution higher than 800*600 and I dont know why
<bruenig> !attitude | Vik_
<ubotu> Vik_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<arrozconevan> can anyone help?
<xtknight> lachlan121, so nothing boots correctly?  fried mobo/psu?  :(
<Theory5> so i got to pay to make a URL for MY server?
<bruenig> !xconfig | arrozconevan
<ubotu> arrozconevan: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<blanky> arrozconevan: do you have a video card?
<xtknight> lachlan121, could still be the ram too, not likely it's a cpu issue
<blanky> arrozconevan: if so, then you might want to install your drivers, ati or nvidia?
<IndyGunFreak> arrozconevan: follow bruenig's advice
<jekson_> how can i mount on my laptop an img file where is located on my desktop computer.the computers are connected over samba
<bruenig> ubotu's advice
<Flannel> Theory5: You need to pay to get a real domain name, yes.  Because that's not done on your server.  You host on your server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s advice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> Can someone help me get sound working in DosBox?
<xtknight> jekson_, best tihng to do is to copy the iso first.  then mount with "loop"
<ShiftyPowers> anybody having trouble with the latest nvidia drivers not loading GLX module?
<xtknight> jekson_, mount -t iso9660 -o loop  i believe, there's docs on it
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: well, you shared ubotu's wonderful wisdom with him...lol
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<lachlan121> xtknigiht: im not sure what a mobo is, but i sincerely hope not.  if that is the case, then ubuntu officially hates me. I tried installing it on my last computer which exloded into flames, bought a new computer for the purpose of installing it, and now its dead also:(
<jekson_> i know this options but exists any other
<Theory5> so if i want people veiw stuff i put on my server i gotta pay?
<goodbrain> lufis: so replace "iso9660  0  0" with "iso9660 defaults r w"?
<xtknight> lachlan121, mobo is short for motherboard or mainboard
<Vik_> seriuosly i just need help. slavic WAS helping but he dissappered. I'm trying to lean Linux and have no clue what i'm doing so i cant even help myself. It's a first for me and a very crappy feeling
<lufis> goodbrain: yes, but not spaced between rw
<daaku> anyone know how i can pipe binary data (bzip2 file) through ssh into a file on the remote host?
<xtknight> goodbrain, i believe you mean "iso9660 defaults,rw 0 0"  0 0s need to be there
<PriceChild> Theory5, you could use someone like no-ip.info or dyndns
<arrozconevan> did i just paste something into this chat?:
<xtknight> arrozconevan, no
<arrozconevan> o ok thanks
<PriceChild> Theory5, they will give you a freee "domain" (with their suffix) to point to your machine
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Same CD/ISO uses?
<Flannel> Theory5: no.  They can browse to your IP just fine.  And you can setup free DNS servers, which also work with dynamic IPs
<Theory5> im really confused
<lufis> xtknight: they're already there
<sharyari> Hello
<xtknight> Vik_, did you try the ubuntu books/guides online
<jekson_> xtknight i know this options but exists any other
<Theory5> thanks
<Flannel> Theory5: If you want something like "theory.com", youll need to pay for it
<lachlan121> xtknight: well, i don;t see why it should be broken. the computer is relatively new, and i got the impression thats its motherboard/chipset etc were all top of the line.
<Theory5> but if i want somthing like blah blah blah.net i gotta pay?
<arrozconevan> blanky can you pm me
<Vik_> i tried but i got nothing
<Tonren> Anyone?  Why would DosBox's sound not work?
<xtknight> jekson_, not really.  it's not safe to mount an iso off a network source, really
<lachlan121> stormx2: yes, im using the same cd as before
<lufis> Tonren: dosbox? this is #ubuntu :P
<bruenig> Theory5, you can't have spaces
<sharyari> I just encountered somthing I doubt is normal ubuntu behavior... (probably not even ubuntu-related)
<Theory5> i know
<goodbrain> lufis: ok and then i just save it?
<matthew1429> anyone any good with ffmpeg?  I just want to convert an asf file into mp3
<Tonren> lufis: An operating system's worth is directly proportional to the applications which run on it.
<lufis> goodbrain: yes, and then run sudo mount -a
<xtknight> lachlan121, new stuff can be broken just as easily, unfortunately
<bruenig> matthew1429, I thought asf was a video file container
<lufis> Tonren: dosbox is an app?
<Theory5> what about a .net do i have to pay for a domain name that ends in .net?
<gesus> hey where could i find the launch file for a program (like .exe in windows) by default.  i am looking for the launch file for azerus so i can associate it with .torrent files.  thankyou.
<xtknight> lachlan121, my friend just had a brand new videocard the other day that smoked
<Flannel> Theory5: yes
<Tonren> lufis: Yes!  It lets you run old DOS applications (particularly games) on Linux.
<lufis> Tonren: oh, nevermind, sorry
<jrib> !defaultapp | gesus
<ubotu> gesus: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<blanky> arrozconevan: I pm'ed you
<Tonren> lufis: S'ok - you had good intentions, anyway!
<bruenig> gesus, how did you install azureus, if through the repos, it is probably /usr/bin/azureus
<matthew1429> bruenig: it is, but vlc will only save audio it rips from online to this format successfully
<lufis> Tonren: i thought it was another dos clone
<xtknight> gesus, type "which azureus"
<sharyari> In the middle of playing Diablo II, my keyboard died and so I restarted the computer. Now after the grub boot, nothing happens, it doesn't boot anything. Does this sound familiar?
<Theory5> so what was the free domain name site u talked about?
<Flannel> Theory5: unless you want a subdomain somewhere.  [your-whatever] .something.net is available, there are a few dynamic, free, DNS servers out there
<jekson_> xtknight this is possible when i use a command mount -t smbfs it's true
<lufis> Tonren: as a stand-alone os
<lachlan121> xtknight: damn:( having two comnputers do so in the space of three weeks is a bit of a pain though
<arrozconevan> !xconfig arrozconevan
<Flannel> Theory5: dyndns, no-ip, etc
<xtknight> jekson_, well it is possible just not ideal.  but what is wrong with "mount -o loop" ?
<arrozconevan> can someone do that thing again
<PriceChild> Theory5, no-ip.info or dyndns
<arrozconevan> i closed the window
<eck> sharyari: i would check your hard drive
<Tonren> lufis: Nope... it's a col Linux app
<xtknight> lachlan121, hrm two computers are doing this?
<bruenig> ubotu, tell arrozconevan about xconfig
<lufis> Tonren: ah
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Perhaps you should re-download the iso... you trying edgy, yeah?
<sharyari> eck: for what?
<matthew1429> maybe I should ask this question... does anyone know of an easy way to record a mms site ?
<goodbrain> lufis: it said the line was bad
<matthew1429> I'm using vlc and it saves as .asf
<xtknight> matthew1429, mplayer can save the mms protocol
<lufis> goodbrain: paste the /dev/hdd line here
<xtknight> matthew1429, asf is from mms
<jekson_> xtknight but 4,7G dbd is too big for my 54Mbps wirelles network
<eck> sharyari: if you can't boot your computer, it is likely to be a problem with the hard drive (although there are other candidates)
<matthew1429> yeah, that's console related
<slick_> hi, I've created a CD using ubuntu, is it possible to read it from a windows system?
<matthew1429> and I'm confused with all of the man files
<lufis> slick_: yes
<eck> sharyari: at the very least you should fsck it
<jekson_> xtknight but 4,7G dvd is too big for my 54Mbps wirelles network
<PriceChild> slick_, should be fine
<arrozconevan> thanks im glad you guys arent mad at me for being so ignornat about linux :)
<xtknight> jekson_, well you will just have to wait and copy the iso.  it shouldn't take THAT long to copy.
<goodbrain> /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 iso9660  defaults, rw  0 0
<lufis> slick_: cds use a standard filesystem generally
<IndyGunFreak> arrozconevan: it takes a while before we get mad
<goodbrain> lufis: /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 iso9660  defaults, rw  0 0
<matthew1429> xtknight: I have mplayer but am getting lost in the mans that I'm googling
<arrozconevan> :)
<lufis> goodbrain:  no comma i don't think
<matthew1429> <---- still quite a noob
<lachlan121> stormx2: im trying 6.10. also, i have tried this with three different iso's (ubuntu i360, ubuntu alternative installer, and xubuntu) and all have failed
<slick_> lufis oh right, because my PC  doesn't seem to be reading it, I'll try it in another PC
<Flannel> lachlan121: Have they been good burns?
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: so what are you doing wrong?
<Stormx2> lachlan121: That sucks... Burnt slow, yeah? 1x?
<xtknight> matthew1429, what are you getting stuck on?
<Tonren> matthew1429: It's all really intimidating at first, but everything starts to make sense eventually - I promise!
<goodbrain> Lufis: still bad
<lachlan121> xtknight: i fared simlarly with my last computer, yes
<curdie> hi there i have stupid question.... How do you control hardware settings in ubuntu? And how do you control witch services are on and off..
<lufis> goodbrain: what's it say?
<matthew1429> is mplayer console specific only?
<sharyari> eck: ok
<gesus> jrib, thanks problem solved.  thanks bruenig and xtknight.
<lachlan121> stormx2: yeah, i burned at x 1
<marshall> hey guys
<xtknight> curdie, what kind of hardware settings?  services are under System->Administration->Services
<eck> sharyari: it's also worth giving memtest a go
<Theory5> so lets go over this one more time, where do i put my web pages and files?
<bruenig> !howdy | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<matthew1429> I have a gui called totem on my computer
<goodbrain> lufis: /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 iso9660  defaults rw  0 0
<matthew1429> hehe
<bruenig> Theory5, /var/www
<cebra> halo
<eck> it should be one of the grub boot options
<sharyari> memtest, doesn't that take hours?
<marshall> how do i use blackdown java? my frostwire window comes up empty
<curdie> like adding a hard disk
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Gone into the livecd and reinstalled grub?
<lachlan121> indygunfreak: im not sure, but i seem to be doing it fairly consistantly
<arrozconevan> in the xserver configure thing, how do i press ok?
<IndyGunFreak> matthew1429: totem is fine.
<lufis> goodbrain: hm, remove "Defaults"
<eck> depends how much ram you have; you can just let it run overnight
<matthew1429> it'd be nice if I could just click on something, point it to a file, and tell it to convert... or find a script that does this
<curdie> or display resolution
<Flannel> marshall: Why use blackdown? (frostwire doesn't work with blackdown), why not just use sun's java?
<wo1ferine> marshall: what is blackdown java?
<lachlan121> stormx2,: i can't boot into live Cd anymore
<xtknight> matthew1429, make a script?  :)
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: my guess is probably a memory prob.
<sharyari> If I don't get it running, I probably will :P
<bruenig> matthew1429, you should write it
<blanky> arrozconevan: I PM'ed you, are you there?
<eck> it is probably faster than doing a full badblocks scan of the hard drive though
<Stormx2> lachlan121: Why not?
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: alternate install should usually work no matter what.
<marshall> Flannel, thats how i solved the empty window problem before with frostwire
<arrozconevan> blanky are you getting my pms?
<matthew1429> hard for me to write a script if I cant successfully do it
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: what type of media are you using?
<matthew1429> but I will
<goodbrain> lufis: now it gives me that same error message
<blanky> arrozconevan: Um, no, here, I'll send you somthing
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i uninstall cedega?
<xtknight> Stormx2, IndyGunFreak, lachlan121 may have HW problems.
<marshall> wo1ferine, i think its just a different implementation of java
<blanky> arrozconevan: did you see that? I think you need to register
<arrozconevan> yes i could see that
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: its possible...
<blanky> !register | arrow__
<ubotu> arrow__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<goodbrain> lufis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9738/
<arrozconevan> with the nickserv?
<marshall> wo1ferine, im not entirely sure
<lufis> goodbrain: i don't know, but it sounds like upgrading messed a lot of stuff up. i think you should save yourself the trouble and just reinstall
<wo1ferine> is there a seperate chan for synaptic?
<sharyari> eck: well, fsck didn't find anything wrong with my partition :/
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: what type of media are you using?
<bruenig> !pm | arrozconevan
<ubotu> arrozconevan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Comrade-Sergei> wait nm i got it
<blanky> arrozconevan: yes with nickserv, /msg nickserv register yourpasswordhere
<wo1ferine> marshall: what are you using java for exactly?
<rwxr-xr--> ijust run this package  "sudo apt-get install build-essential " now can i configure ?
<Tonren> Anyone?  Sound in DosBox?
<eck> sharyari: you need to do a full scan to really be sure; it probably just replayed the journal
<blanky> arrozconevan: after you register you should be able to pm me
<xtknight> wo1ferine, no there is not a synaptic channel but you can ask the questions heree
<eck> a full scan generally takes at least an hour
<marshall> wo1ferine, im trying to run frostwire
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, yes
<Flannel> Tonren: maybe try #dosbox
<bruenig> rwxr-xr--, you already could have configured, now you can make and make install
<lachlan121> stormx2: I have set boot order  to CD first. but I get the error "iso linux3.11 blah blah isolinux: imaqge checksum error, sorry"
<Tonren> Flannel: No one's active
<wo1ferine> thanks xtknight
<rwxr-xr--> okie thanks
<sharyari> eck: allright :)
<GionnyBoss> where can I find tcl ad tk 8.5 .deb packages? I had it in my pendrive and I unfortunately deleted them. Can anybody help me please? I need them to install aMSN well :)
<arrozconevan> it says my name is already registered
<wo1ferine> ill try and read a bit more, then come back
<matthew1429> im just getting lost in all of the commands
<matthew1429> for mplayer
<arrozconevan> what are the chances of that?
<marshall> Flannel, do you know how to fix the empty frostwire window?
<matthew1429> sigh
<wo1ferine> marshall: what is that?
<xtknight> bruenig, actually configure will stop when it says it can't make executables.  so you may have to run configure again
<lachlan121> indygunfreak: im burning to CDR if thats what your asking?
<Vik_> Thank for nothing everyone, and crappy answers, no willingness to help, you all SUCK, except for slavic and vox\
<goodbrain> lufis: yeah, ill just downgrade and see what I can do.
<blanky> arrozconevan: have you registered already? Probably someone else already took it, if that's the case, then you'll need another nickname
<Gorgapor> so, I found the answer to my earlier question, and thought i might share. The best way I found to see when a file has changed is with "fileschanged". that's the name of the command, and also the name of the package.
<blanky> arrozconevan: otherwise, do you have AIM/MSN or something like that?
<IndyGunFreak> lachlan121: well, partially.
<lufis> goodbrain: if you want dapper, just install dapper though
<marshall> wolferine, its a GPL clone of limewire, the p2p app
<Flannel> marshall: no idea.
<Vik_> Thank for nothing everyone, and crappy answers, no willingness to help, you all SUCK, except for slavic and vox\
<arrozconevan> yea sakitoku is my AIM
<wo1ferine> oh
<arrozconevan> someone was being an asshole then
<arrozconevan> no one has arrozconevan
<tom47> Vik_ whats the problem?
<Stormx2> Vik_: You're welcome.
<bruenig> xtknight, well it will stop when it can't find any of the necessary dependencies, so on that premise, he still may not be able to configure
<wo1ferine> never did get into limewire
<arrozconevan> its so original
<ant> Vik_: keep up the great attitude, we're glad to of done nothing...
<lufis> Vik_: no one is going to help with that attitude
<crdlb> arrozconevan, If youve already registered, /msg nickserv identify password
<xtknight> lolo
<Vik_> stormx2 c*nt
<IndyGunFreak> wolferine: its an ok program... but if you get the urge under linux, Frostwire runs fine.
<goodbrain> lufis: i upgraded to dapper by renaming repositories, my CD is 5.04
<xtknight> Vik_, get a tissue or simply leave, stay rational rather than emotional
<bruenig> !ohmy | Vik_
<blanky> arrozconevan: I added you, mine's msniswaybetter
<Stormx2> Vik_: But really, whats the problem?
<ubotu> Vik_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> goodbrain: er... Warty to Dapper upgrades aren't supported.  You should've done it pieceswise (5.04 > 5.10 > 6.06)
<matthew1429> vik... reminder... be happy for any FREE help you get
<arrozconevan> someon in here registerd it just now
<{pc}reap> what other linux installations use gnome?
<lufis> goodbrain: ah, that's probably why. if you don't mind, i would just wipe ubuntu and install dapper from a disc
<goodbrain> Flannel: I did
<lufis> goodbrain: feisty will be about in about a month though if you don't mind waiting
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight,: get back new mSg " configure: error: "Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!" "
<Vik_> thats the problem there is no help
<{pc}reap> what other installations are as easy as ubuntu
<arrozconevan> i just logged on blanky
<bruenig> {pc}reap, go to distrowatch and look around, there are far too many to list here
<eck> {pc}reap: fedora uses gnome, i think opensuse too
<lufis> Vik_: if you're only going to complain then leave
<blanky> arrozconevan: okay, because I don't see you (Mine is msniswaybetter)
<xtknight> {pc}reap, SUSE, fedora and debian are other common gnome-using distros
<Vik_> the FEW people that were willing to help are gone till who knows when
<daviey> for a shell script, i need to "ls /xxxx/ab*" and grab the first file returned to use as a variable ie $() - how can i do this?
<SkippyX> cables, that did it - thank you very much.
<Stormx2> Vik_: We don't actually owe you anything. Everyone here is here volunterily. If you go around complaining about the lack of support, what do you know, less support for you.
<bruenig> fedora can do either, suse can do either
<Vik_> i wish there was a ubuntu for dummies
<goodbrain> lufis: well, i only went with ubuntu because i had this disk available and i didnt want to bother getting another one
<Stormx2> Vik_: Help with?
<IndyGunFreak> Vik_: you'r enot getting help cuz nobody likes you.
<lufis> goodbrain: yeah, understandable
<bruenig> Vik_, there is, it is called Ubuntu Christian Edition
<cables> SkippyX, sorry, but I forget what I helped you with... was it your graphics card?
<Vik_> i've never felt slow until know
<eck> fedora is like ubuntu -- there is a pretty strong gnome bias
<arrozconevan> ok NOW i'm here blanky
<IndyGunFreak> Vik_: learn the secret handshake.
<xtknight> daviey, you can try the "find *" command and with "xargs -l1 COMMAND" it will execute "COMMAND /file/that/existed/in/current/dir"
<ant> bruenig : lol
<Stormx2> bruenig: Bah, don't bring that up...
<SkippyX> cables, yes, reconfiguring X
<cables> SkippyX, whatever it was, no proble :)
<SkippyX> Thanks again!
<Vik_> ?
<cables> SkippyX, *problem
<goodbrain> Lufis: sabayon looks more appealing to me, i just didnt want to bother getting blank disks so i could burn the ISO
<CarlFK> once I have done apt-get install tftpd-hpa, how do I get it to 'run' ?
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, install the Qt development lirbary: sudo apt-get install libqt3-dev
<reap`> i have had so many problems getting ubuntu to install and work
<lufis> goodbrain: yeah
<reap`> figure ill try a different distro
<jomino> Vik_,  just aks your question again
<slick_> lufis the DVD is working on my other computer, so it must be a problem with the old drive I have in the other one, cheers for the help
<Stormx2> Vik_: You may have asked a question before and not got a response. Fine, we feel bad, sorry. Ask again soon or the chances are you'll get less of a response. Ask and stop whining.
<eck> CarlFK: from what i remember, you edit some config files and start the /etc/init.d/ script
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, install the Qt development lirbary: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, fixed the name on the last one (libqt3-mt-dev)
<lufis> slick_:  no problemo :)
<rwxr-xr--> ok
<arrozconevan> is there a server op in here?
<PriceChild> arrozconevan, freenode or #ubuntu?
<eck> CarlFK: most daemeons are started and stopped with the /etc/init.d scripts
<CarlFK> eck: yeah - seemed odd.  I was wondring if there wasn't some inet magic
<arrozconevan> the server
<daviey> xtknight, sorry you miss understand me.  I need to grab a file name to use inside my script.  I don't know the name of the file; just the location
<arrozconevan> or the network
<xtknight> CarlFK, tftp is rather tricky.  look online for some guides
<PriceChild> arrozconevan, /stats p
<wo1ferine> after i installed ubuntu, seems I am logged in as root
<Theory5> what is a wildcard? cause on dyndns it says enable wildcard
<goodbrain> lufis: well thanks for your time, ima reboot now
<arrozconevan> heh i need to talk to whoever has access to the nickserv
<Stormx2> wo1ferine: You won't be, from a clean install
<lufis> goodbrain: np, good luck
<PriceChild> Theory5, like * meaning anything :)
<bruenig> arrow__, looks like Bhaal is
<Stormx2> arrozconevan: Why?
<xtknight> CarlFK, setting up a tftp server?
<bruenig> arrozconevan, looks like Bhaal is
<wo1ferine> is this ok, or do I need to create user/log?
<Vik_> jomino: I loaded Ubuntu i386..., it gets to the splash screen, gets through it, THEN i get a cursor in the top left of the screen for about 1-2 seconds and then nothing...., it just hangs
<PriceChild> arrozconevan, type "/stats p" to see a list of online staffers
<Theory5> but what does it mean on dyndns?
<eck> CarlFK: i think inet is something that most distros are trying to (slowly) kill
<xtknight> daviey, sorry i still dont quite understand
<CarlFK> xtknight: tuning this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<PriceChild> wolferine, Im' guessing you booted into single user mode
<Vik_> jomino: right now i am at the boot menu
<wo1ferine> maybe
<arrozconevan> there is no way that someone has already taken the nick arrozconevan unles they just registered it right now
<xtknight> daviey, oh you want the first file found in ls?
<wo1ferine> i have a /username in home
<daviey> xtknight, yes
<lachlan121> stormx2 xtknight indygunfreak: i have updated m thread to reflect all new information. If you have any further help, can you please post there. If not, thanks for all your patience so far. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2278742#post2278742
<IndyGunFreak> Vik_: i'd recommend turning the heat up in your house if it freezes that often
<bruenig> arrozconevan, I just took it, to get at you
<xtknight> daviey, hrm can you provide some context on what you're doing though?
<wo1ferine> but I am getting root at a shell
<PriceChild> wolferine, reboot and make sure you choose the standard kernel
<Theory5> it says enable wildcard? what does it mean on dyndys when talking about domain names?
<Vik_> BTW i apoligize for the language
<jomino> Vik_, the screen is black or what?
<arrozconevan> can you drop it?
<daviey> xtknight, pm?
<xtknight> daviey, uh i guess, any reason to not talk here?
<wo1ferine> ugh, I have to restart
<jannu1> can i cut multiple parts with avidemux?
<Vik_> jomino: after the splash screen..., yes
<CarlFK> na, tftp is wat pxe is based on, so you would have to replace all the boot roms in all the existing nics
<daviey> xtknight, too loud
<jomino> Vik_, tried ctrl + alt+ F1
<jannu1> or is it just start and end
<PriceChild> arrozconevan, join #help
<bruenig> arrozconevan, no they trim the list though after a few months of inactivity and I certainly don't intend to use it
<xtknight> daviey, heh well ok
<Vik_> jomino:when
<matthew1429> <>UPDATE<> -ao pcm:file=nameoutput.wav inputasfile.asf is how you do this
<Vik_> jomino:whan the screen goes blank?
<arrozconevan> thanks bruenig :(
<Stormx2> Vik_: Ctrl + Alt + F1. Find the X log (check in #xorg for the location). Paste its contents to a pastebin (there is a util in the repo). Give us the URL
<matthew1429> mplayer :)
<xtknight> CarlFK, well just follow the instructions on the page?
<bruenig> jannu1, rephrase what you want
<Theory5> what is a mail exchanger?
<jomino> Vik_, what graphic chip do you have?
<jomino> Vik_, yes
<Hooloovoo> Anyone know why i have to be like reeeealy close the the wireless router for my internet connection to work properly?
<ant> Vik_ : that sounds like a video driver problem, what card do you have?
<eck> Theory5: it's a dns record that points to a mail server
<xtknight> Hooloovoo, poor signal strength
<Theory5> which means?
<eck> Theory5: uh, you need to read about dns
<jomino> Vik_,  I think you just got the wrong graphics driver installed
<Hooloovoo> xtknight, pending at 60-90%
<eck> but basically it just has the domain name that mail should be sent to
<Gorgapor> Hooloovoo, (love the name) yeah that kind of defeats the purpose of it being wireless : (
<Theory5> ah okay
<CarlFK> xtknight: I wrote that page :)
<xtknight> CarlFK, lol
<xtknight> CarlFK, oh boy now i'm really confused
<CarlFK> "and enable it" needs a little explanation
<Vik_> ok all, loading...., ubuntu spash..., hang c+a+f1 didn't work
<ant> Vik_ : what video card do you have?
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eck> Theory5: e.g. you might have a MX record for example.com that tells mail programs that they should actually send email to mail.example.com
<Stormx2> Vik_: Sure?
<xtknight> Hooloovoo, that's odd. hmm maybe it's having trouble finding an access point?  try setting access point statically via MAC address?
<Hooloovoo> Gorgapor, you. I _could_ bring the router, but i'd have to wire that one and carry it around :P
<CarlFK> xtknight: I am not sure what "the right way" of doing it is
<reap`> would an IA64 installation work for an AMD X2 cpu?
<Vik_> jomino: actually all i know is that i have a nvidia 7600
<Stormx2> Vik_: Was this happening from a clean install, or did you change something?
<Vik_> jomino: its on a laptop
<eck> if there is no MX record it is assumed that mail just goes to the domain in question
<ant> !nvidia | Vik_ :
<ubotu> Vik_ :: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> reap, no.  IA64 is an Intel itanium architecture.  x64 (x86_64/amd64) works for AMD X2
<Vik_> stormx2: clean
<reap`> kk
<Hooloovoo> xtknight, Well... i'm not close now but it's working... the problem is that it's sloow
<reap`> thank you
<Stormx2> Vik_: If you press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace does the cursor appear/disappear again?
<jomino> Vik_, i know that problem i have to use another video driver too but i got an ati card maybe you ask someone who got a nvidia card for i don't know that much...
<Vik_> stormx2: nope
<ant> !nvidia | Vik_
<ubotu> Vik_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jomino> Vik_, did ou install ubuntu or did you boot it from a live ccd?
<Vik_> jomino: install
<Stormx2> It worked on the live cd? Or did you use the alternative cd?
<aum> hi - what's the best prog for backing up a system to multiple DVD+/-RW disks?
<Checkka> Is anyone familiar with kiba?
<Vik_> jomino: actually at first i installed the x64 DVD version and that was pretty much hit or miss on weather it started up or not
<Checkka> kiba dock?
<bruenig> aum, you can just tar up everything on your drive, and then burn the tar
<bruenig> !backup | aum
<ubotu> aum: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Vik_> stormx2: alt
<Checkka> !kiba-dock
<Gorgapor> question: is there a way to have each of your virtual desktops use a different background?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> Gorgapor: it depends on what WM you are using
<GionnyBoss> does anybody know where I can find tcl8.5 tcl8.5-dev tk8.5 tk8.5-dev please?
<eck> or whatever handles the background image
<eck> Gorgapor: it is not possible with gnome
<Stormx2> GionnyBoss: Why do you need them?
<Gorgapor> eck, metacity
<liex26> "sudo: password: command not found" how do I change the root password on new install?
<eck> Gorgapor: well, nautilus actually draws the background, not metacity
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, going to need to compile it
<eck> nautilus also draws the icons
<ardchoille> liex26: You don't
<GionnyBoss> Stormx2, to compile aMSN last version and make it work good
<Stormx2> !amsn
<ardchoille> !sudo | liex26
<eck> nautilus does not have support for that though
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<ubotu> liex26: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, I had them on a usbdisk but I unfortunately deleted it
<gaminggeek> amsn sucks
<Stormx2> GionnyBoss: Well, check the repos for newer versions (above 8.5)
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, I helped someone compile the latest version of amsn in here the other day, and they didn't need anything past "sudo apt-get build-dep amsn" as far as dependencies are concerned
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, on my computer I installed them and then compiled MSN and all was ok... now I want to do the same thing on another computer
* Stormx2 reboots into windows
<Stormx2> Night alL!
<wo1ferine> hehe
<Stormx2> *all
<wo1ferine> nit
<ardchoille> g'note Stormx2
<wo1ferine> nite*
<vexati0n> no way. amsn rocks. i love using ugly software that only halfway connects to a broken network just so i can say 'me too' when windows users talk crap. :/
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, are you sure it was the latest version?
<marshall> how do you fix the blank screen problem with frostwire when installed with automatix?
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, yes I am, unless they released something else in the past 5 days
<bruenig> !automatix | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jomino> Vik_, got help?
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, it's ok. How did you do it?
<Vik_> \jomino: nope
<ant> !nvidia | Vik_
<ubotu> Vik_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, you just sudo apt-get  build-dep amsn, and then ./configure make make install like normal
<jomino> someone here got a nvidia video card and could help Vik_ please?
<ant> can no one see me typing???
<ant> !nvidia | Vik_
<ubotu> Vik_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> ant, grammar please
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, thanks! what does sudo apt-get build-dep amsn does exactly? because the amsn package that I have in the repo is not the latest version
<Vik_> ant: okay so i went to Ubuntu help and it says: NVIDIA (nvidia) Driver
<Vik_> You know you own a "GeForce" or a "Quadro" graphics card.
<Vik_> 
<Vik_> You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6".
<Vik_> 
<Vik_> lspci reveals a card with "NVIDIA" in it
<jomino> Vik_, i'd recommend you beging reading that wiki
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, it builds the dependencies
<ardchoille> Vik_: I have nvidia cards on 11 differnet machines and that wiki page has always worked for me.
<ant> bruenig : did i use profanity?
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, it installs everything that is needed for the amsn in the repos as well as the -dev packages needed to compile, and that is all that was needed to compile the new amsn
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, ah ok! and so you do this, then you download amsn source and do the usual ./configure ./make ?
<Vik_> jomino: wiki?
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, right
<hendaus> hello
<bronze> hi akk, Anyone know the apt package for installing the GNU toolchain?
<Vik_> this is the link i went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rwxr-xr--> xtknight, : now error going change again " checking correct functioning of Qt installation... failure
<rwxr-xr--> configure: error: Failed to find matching components of a complete Qt installation."
<bruenig> !info toolchain-source
<eck> bronze: build-essential will pull in most of it
<ubotu> toolchain-source: The GNU binutils and gcc source code. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4-5 (edgy), package size 45824 kB, installed size 55240 kB
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, ok I understand, thanks! so there's no need to use tcl8.5. The point was that I guess that with the TCL in the repos, you don't have anti-aliasing fonts. Am I right?
<bronze> eck, ThankYou!
<Vik_> it says "lspci" reveals an nvidia card
<ardchoille> Vik_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, i'm not sure
<jomino> ok Vik_
<xtknight> rwxr-xr--, you might need "kubuntu-desktop" to fully get a Qt environment
<hendaus> on windows i use nero which says video cd, can anyone tell me how to burn video cd (vcd) or dvd from  kubuntu?
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, for this I wanted TCL 8.5 . To have anti-aliasing fonts with TCL. And it worked for my laptop. But now I unfortunately lost the packages
<bruenig> GionnyBoss, There was no need for tcl 8.5, amsn worked and well apparently, the guy didn't say anything about it looking bad or anything like that. If amsn needed 8.5, it wouldn't have configured
<eck> hendaus: try using this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD
<bruenig> hendaus, devede
<rwxr-xr--> i just trying to install chAt software for LAN Connection.. Vyqchat is like a Xchat or Vypress
<GionnyBoss> bruenig, ok thanks for your help! bye! I change computer now and go to install the things there. Thanks again!
<hendaus> bruenig,  what is devede?
<bruenig> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bruenig> hendaus, it can create dvd's or vcd or svcd or cvd
<hendaus> bruenig,  how can i got this program?
<Vik_>  ardchoille: ok i went there, but i cant even get into the actual ubuntu OS im stuck at the boot menu screen
<bruenig> hendaus, make sure the multiverse repository is enabled and do sudo apt-get install devede
<ant> Vik_ : have you installed ubuntu on the hard drive yet?
<Vik_> All, i'm at the boot menu screen, kernel 2.6.17-10 gen, kernel 2.6.17-10 gen (recovery) memtest, and winxp
<bruenig> Vik_, congrats
<hendaus> bruenig,  i am newbie friend, please tell me where can ic if multiverse is enable?
<hagabaka> to update the hardware information after they've changed, do i just need to reinstall udev?
<Seveas> hagabaka, no it should all go automatically
<hagabaka> oh
<Vik_> ant: yes i have. its a laptop with two physical drives 80gb a piece, winxp on one AND maybe (hopefully ubuntu on the other
<ant> Vik_ : choose the recovery (someone correct me if i'm wrong)
<bruenig> hendaus, have you ever messed with your sources.list and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Vik_> ant: ok then what?
<ant> Vik_ : you should get a command prompt.
<hendaus> bruenig,  i am using kubuntu?
<hagabaka> i don't get sound in my old ubuntu installation, but sound works when i boot with ubuntu install CD
<bruenig> hendaus, what version
<ant> Vik_ : yes?
<bruenig> hendaus, dapper edgy or what
<Seveas> hagabaka, check the mixer settings
<jomino> ant, tell him to install irssi tehn....
<Vik_> ant okay got the prompt (root@ubuntu:`#)
<hendaus> bruenig,  how can i see the version?
<bruenig> hendaus, lsb_release -a
<jomino> Vik_, ok you got 2 computers?
<ant> ok now you type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<babou> hi
<bruenig> !hi | babou
<ubotu> babou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hendaus> bruenig,  Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<hendaus> Release:        6.06
<hendaus> Codename:       dapper
<ok_kid> hi everyone: i believe i have installed the Paltalk program package Gaim instant messenger, but i dont know who to get it to work: does anyone know about this?
<babou> tx
<Vik_> jomino: yes i am chatting on my one, the other ont is the laptop (with dual drives)
<ant> Vik_ : it should ask you if you want to continue.. choose yes
<gesus> /nickserv identify th3f0rc3
<gesus> shit that's no good
<gesus> lol
<ant> Vik_ : you with me?
<mzfckr> lol
<PriceChild> gesus, change your password.
<hagabaka> does alsa have a re-configure program or should it be run automatically too?
<bruenig> hendaus, ok copy and paste all of this at once, it should enable all the ubuntu repos and then install devede: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install devede
<Leemur> how do I install edgy in text only mode?
<mkquist> anyone heard anything about ubuntu ultimate gamers edition?
<Vik_> ant: it just says "root@ubuntu~#" with a blinking prompt
<Checkka> Does anyone know how i can get rid of this blue box in kiba-dock?
<Theory2> it says i do not have permission to write to var/www/ how do i let it allow me to put stuff there?
<Seveas> hagabaka, try alsamixer
<bruenig> !alternate | Leemur
<ubotu> Leemur: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ant> Vik_ : type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<gesus> rofl ok good start there
<wo1ferine> what do I need to do so that I can have xmms play music from my (samba) other box, which has all my mp3s on it, I am not able to just surf to its location, as its smb:
<Vik_> ant: do i want to continue
<Leemur> I have 192M ram but the install is extremely slow, and tips?
<ant> Vik_ :yes
<Vik_> ant: k
<hendaus> bruenig,  how many times it needs?
<ok_kid> does anyone know anything about the Paltalk package that runs with Gaim instant messenger....?
<bruenig> hendaus, what
<rwxr-xr--> If i m logging with the user not root so i get compiling problem? is it matter ?
<ant> anyone know the command to edit the xorg.config file automatically?
<hendaus> bruenig,  i paste this -> sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/dapper universe/dapper universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install devede
<Vik_> ant:reading disk...
<bruenig> hendaus, yes, just paste that into the terminal
<bruenig> or konsole
<gesus> i've got azureus installed but when i open it, it automatically closes.  i saw there was a forum where people answered this question but it was pretty old and one of the links was dead.  anyone got any answers?  cheers. (ubuntu 6.10)
<hendaus> bruenig,  yes i did it?
<theory5> how do i get permission to write to var/www/?
<wolferine> ant use nano, to edit it
<aum> !backup
<Vik_> ant: it says failed to fetch some archives...
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bruenig> hendaus, ok run "devede" it should be installed
<Vik_> ant:  back at the prompt
<aum> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ant> Vik_ : are you running on a server cd?
<spinster> hello when i type in my shell ps x i have 2000 process how i can kill them with 1 command ? can somebody help me please ?
<jomino> ant, still need the xorg.conf file?
<bruenig> theory5, just use sudo to write to it
<theory5> k
<Vik_> ant: nope i386, the same one i used to install
<ant> jomino : it didn't download the drivers for him
<ammiel> hello, can anyone tell me where the 32 bit bootstrapping on 64 bit article is?
<jomino> ant, the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> !chroot | ammiel
<ubotu> ammiel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ammiel> thanks!
<rbil> spinster: turn off the computer and it should kill all 2000 processes
<ant> Vik_ : it should not say "reading from disc" it should say that it downloaded the packages and installed them..
<hendaus> bruenig,  done, then what can i do
<compilerwriter> SOS A friend and I were trying to set up ssh via key identification.  my password got dusted.  Now I need to mount my hard drives / partition and edit my /etc/shadow file.  Can someone walk me through it please?
<bruenig> hendaus, do what you wanted to do, make your dvd or vcd
<jomino> Vik_, i think you have to change some entries in your sources.list
<ant> jomino : you may be right..
<gesus> i've got azureus installed but when i open it, it automatically closes.  i saw there was a forum where people answered this question but it was pretty old and one of the links was dead.  anyone got any answers?  cheers. (ubuntu 6.10)
<nexous_> How do I set gnome-terminal to automatically open in full screen and without menubar?
<hendaus> bruenig,  on installing i goit a failed message and this one also
<hendaus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hendaus> \\
<jomino> i think you can abort that with ctrl+c Vik_
<Vik_> ant: I tried again, it seems to be failing at fetching "security" something or another
<bruenig> hendaus, close adept, or whatever package manager you have open and do, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install devede
<mkquist>  -- anyone heard anything about ubuntu ultimate gamers edition?
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok
<DesertEagle> hello all
<bruenig> !howdy | DesertEagle
<JennyGirl> Yeah
<ubotu> DesertEagle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DesertEagle> :) ty
<ant> Vik_ : i'll be honest, i was counting on it downloading and isntalling them, you may need to add some repositories.
<bruenig> !thanks | DesertEagle
<ubotu> DesertEagle: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jomino> you must type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst to change you sources.lst
<compilerwriter> Can someone please help me?
<ant> jomino : hes gone
<bruenig> Vik_ is gone yeah
<bruenig> !someone | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jomino> ant, i think the list i ready but he just has de uncomment the universe and multiverse entries
<ammiel> how can you make ubuntu regenerate your fstab? mine looks not right to me
<ant> jomino : exactly
<DesertEagle> my xmms keeps crashing when trying to play wma files, the xmms-wma plugin doesnt seem to work but apparently all the forum posters have gotten it to work, anyone know what i can do?
<ant> jomino : but i think it was too much for him...
<bruenig> ammiel, I don't think you can
<hendaus> bruenig,  it shows a failed message
<ant> ok vik
<hendaus> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bruenig> hendaus, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jomino> hi Vik
<bruenig> !paste | hendaus
<nexous_> How do I set gnome-terminal to automatically open in full screen and without menubar?
<ubotu> hendaus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compilerwriter> I am having to rescue my system with the live cd how do I mount my hard drive part / so that I can edit a file?
<compilerwriter> bruenig can you help me
<Vik> jomino: ant: hey sorry windows server sucks
<ant> Vik : type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DesertEagle> nexous_: don't like TTY?
<jomino> Vik, that shouldn't take long
<bulmer> compilerwriter: mount /dev/hda1  /mnt  assuming its the first drive
<nexous_> DesertEagle: TTY??
<wo1ferine> how do I get my .pls to open in xmms by default?
<bruenig> compilerwriter, what is the name of your hard drive /dev/what? and what is it formatted as? ext3?
<jomino> ant, you do that ok?
<ant> Vik : then uncomment the lines "multiverse, universe"
<Vik> ant: jomino: K HOLD
<hendaus> bruenig,  how can pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<ant> Vik : do you understand what i mean?
<bruenig> ant, there is no multiverse line by default
<Vik> ant: jomino: k hold
<bruenig> ant, you have to add it
<radioaktivstorm> I have a quuestion: where are installed applications stored (gxine in particular)? i am trying to make a symbolic link so i can have firefox plugins work properly
<DesertEagle> nexous_: hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a full screen terminal
<DesertEagle> F7 to get back to GUI
<ant> bruenig : i thought it was just commented out..
<compilerwriter> bruenig I am not certain of the name of it.  It was formatted into whatever ubuntu would have made it.
<nexous_> DesertEagle: I don't want to manually have to do it everytime.
<Flannel> radioaktivstorm: best way is 'which [command] '
<bruenig> ant, no, universe is commented out, but you have to physically type multiverse
<nexous_> DesertEagle: when i click the terminal icon, I want it to openup in fullscreen
<gesus> hello where do programs usually get installed to in ubuntu??
<bruenig> gesus, /usr
<sorush20> hi could someone help me build a package .. ist the aiptek gaiptek package from source
<dark-nite> hey, please can someone help me setup internet on ubuntu edgy
<ant> Vik : sorry for the bad advice.. just comment out universe
<gesus> ty
<nexous_> dark-nite: wireless or ethernet?
<bruenig> compilerwriter, ok, do this: sudo fdisk -l and see what it is called
<dark-nite> wireless
<radioaktivstorm> Flannel, thanks, ill try that :)
<Vik> ant: jomino:  nope...
<nexous_> dark-nite: what card?
<dark-nite> belkin
<ant> Vik : i mean "uncomment"
<jomino> Vik, what nope?
<withaY> anyone know how to do a send a wake-on-lan packet to ALL computers on a subnet even if you don't know all of the MAC addresses?
<nexous_> dark-nite: more info, model, etc...
<hendaus> bruenig,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9748/
<dark-nite> chipset: ralink rt2500
<T3hMikey> I dunno what I managed to do, but I think I lost administrative privileges or something on the only account on this computer. It won't let me do stuff like delete files or download stuff
<radioaktivstorm> Flannel: its magic :D awesome. ill remember that one!
<dark-nite> its a pci card
<dark-nite> urmmmm
<xtknight> T3hMikey, it could be that someone else owns the file youre trying to delete
<Joboo> If you are the only registered user on a stand alone linux computer - are you automatically the admin?
<ant> Vik : ok, after you open the file in nano look for a line that has a # at the beginning and says universe in it, remove the # then save the file...
<bruenig> hendaus, pastebin this : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<DesertEagle> nexous_: did you try Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<dark-nite> model is    F5D7000uk
<wo1ferine> how do I get my .pls to open in xmms by default?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: this is the only account on this computer, and I've tried a couple files
<DesertEagle> and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to GUI
<xtknight> T3hMikey, so if you try to download a file to your desktop it wont work?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: when I tell it to save to disk in FireFox, it just evaporates. It doesn't refuse it, but it never ends up on the Desktop,  which is where all files are supposed to go
<ant> Vik : you got er done?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, firefox immediately disappears (crashes)?
<hendaus> bruenig,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9749/
<xtknight> T3hMikey, or the file never appears?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: no, just the file never appears
<JennyGirl> PEBKAC PEBKAC
<compilerwriter> I have /dev/hda1,  /dev/hda2, and /dev/hda5
<Vik> ant: okay..., so any line that has a "#" at the beginning and "universe" anywhere in it needs to be erased?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, do you have permissions to /home/username?
<gesus> so if i've got an zipped program where would be a good directory to unpack it to? /usr/bin ?
<DesertEagle> why does xmms keep crashing when i try to play a wma?
<dark-nite> its a pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<nexous> Thanks for that....
<T3hMikey> xtknight: like, can I access the folder for my username in the home folder?
<Vik> ant: because there are like a few lines like that. Also other with 2"#" at the beginning
<T3hMikey> xtknight: because I can do that
<Joboo> Sorry I crashed - missed answer to admin question
<xtknight> T3hMikey, pastebin the results of "cd ~/; ls -al"
<compilerwriter> bruenig did you get that?
<ant> Vik : just remove the ones with a single #
<bruenig> hendaus, ok do, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and make it look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9750/ I deleted most of the automatix repos and one of the repos below it
<bruenig> !prefix | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<bruenig> compengi, which is the one you want
<rogue780> is there a way to make dd only copy actual data, and not empty data?
<ant> Vik : there should be two after a handful of ##
<bruenig> compilerwriter, which is the one you want
<xtknight> rogue780, by empty data do you mean NULs?
<Joboo> If you are the only user on an linux machine (you installed linux yourself) - are you automatically the admin?
<jomino> no
<compilerwriter> bruenig I need hda1 that is my linux part
<bruenig> hendaus, after you do that, do sudo apt-get update
<dark-nite> nexous, its a pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<Joboo> Jomino: how do you set yourself as admin
<T3hMikey> xtknight: It's pretty long, I dunno if it'd even fit in here
<compilerwriter> bruenig hda2 is extended and hda5 is my swap part.
<bruenig> compilerwriter, ok, do this then, mkdir hda1 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 hda1/
<xtknight> !pastebin | T3hMikey
<ubotu> T3hMikey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ant> Vik : did you remove the first two lines with a single # in front?
<jomino> Joboo, ok you're the admin partial you can temporarily get admin rights...
<rogue780> xtknight, right...say /dev/hda1 is a 6gb partition, but only 2.0gb is actually used. now say I use dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/mounted/hda1.img but I only want it to copy the 2.0gb worth that is actually being used...
<epignosis> this may be an off topic question, so i apoogize before hand, but can someone tell me an IRC node for PHP help. Having trouble running php on ubuntu
<jomino> Joboo, sudo su
<Joboo> Jomino, is there a way to be permanently the admin?
<wo1ferine> how do I get my .pls to open in xmms by default?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9751/
<xtknight> rogue780, well i dont know about that.  can't really.  what you can do is compress the outputted file.  all the NULs will practically evaporate under any type of compression.  you can compress 500 terabytes of NULs into a 1 kb tar.gz2 file for example
<bruenig> wolferine, right click on a .pls file, go to properties, and change the open with. It will then apply to all .pls files in the future as well as that one
<ant> Vik : did you uncomment the lines?
<jomino> Joboo, depends on the distribution in ubuntu there is no root account
<dark-nite> can someone please help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<ant> Vik : all you have to do is remove the #
<michel> hello!!!
<xtknight> T3hMikey, root owns your Desktop
<Joboo> Jomino, hmmm - I am running ubuntu 6.10..  And I keep getting permission errors.
<Vik> ant: okay. there are two after a line that says: universe WILL NOT blah blah blah, and two at the very end after: deb-src...
<xtknight> T3hMikey, type this: "sudo chown -R mikey:mikey /home/mikey/Desktop"
<T3hMikey> xtknight: but I thought Ubuntu didn't use root or something. I know I never set one up
<jomino> Joboo, you can become root temporarily BUT only in the terminal.
<bruenig> !sudo | T3hMikey
<ubotu> T3hMikey: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pepper> Can someone tell me where the default access log for apache2 on Ubuntu resides?
<rogue780> xtknight, that's what I'm doing, but bzip2 takes forever to make the file small enough to fit on a DVD...I was just hoping for a better way I suppose, but it looks like you confirmed what I was thinking
<ant> Vik : just take away the # at the beginning, and save the file
<jomino> Joboo, so what do you want to do?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, root really still exists in one way
<compilerwriter> OK bruenig I have done that.
<Vik> ant: k, gotcha
<dark-nite> Please could someone help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<dark-nite> Please could someone help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<rogue780> T3hMikey, you can always sudo passwd root to set a root password and enable the root account
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok i am making now sudo apt-get update
<Joboo> jomino, i just want to have permission on the machine to install files etc.
<bruenig> compilerwriter, ok so it should be mounted, check it out in nautilus
<xtknight> rogue780, even the smallest /fastest compression will evaporate all the NULs.  try zip maybe it's faster than bzip2
<DesertEagle> does anyone know why does xmms keep crashing when i try to play a wma?
<rogue780> xtknight, thanks, I will
<jomino> Joboo, just type sudo before the command you want to execute
<xtknight> rogue780, or use "rar" with fastest compression
<T3hMikey> rogue780: I asked about that last night, and a couple people told me that probably wouldn't be a good idea, and it'd make it really easy for me to mess stuff up
<AaronMT> Where can I download the Ubuntu Human/Tango icons?
<Vik> ant: jomino:  By the way, THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR HELPING
<xtknight> T3hMikey, why enable root?  just fix your Desktop folder's permissions
<Vik> ok how do i save?
<jomino> Vik, did you make it?
<DigitalDaiquiri> 'ello all.  I am having quite a bit of trouble setting up some p2p file sharing with samba on Ubuntu Edgy (through System>Administration>Shared Folders) with Windows XP.  I have established a connection between the two computers, but when I try to connect from the windows end I am prompted for a user name and password.  I tried my default information and it didn't work.  After some research ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p
<Vik> ant: there is no "save"
<bruenig> Vik, ctrl + x, then hit y
<Vik> sweet
<jomino> Vik, you're using nano?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: yeah, that's what I'
<T3hMikey> *that's what I'm doing
<Vik> saved
<Pepper> Can someone tell me where the default access log for apache2 on Ubuntu resides?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ahh gotcha.  ok let me know if the last cmd fixes the issue
<bruenig> !repeat | Pepper
<ubotu> Pepper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<T3hMikey> xtknight: Awesome, it worked, thanks
<ant> Vik : now type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<ibara> Pepper: /var/log/apache2
<compilerwriter> Ok I have it.  Now I just edit the file and reboot and life should be good.
<ibara> I think
<hendaus> bruenig,  i got this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9753/
<Pepper> Thanks ibara!
<ant> Vik : and dont respond to me unless it works... :P
<rogue780> T3hMikey, all enabling the root account does is like taking the training wheels off. it's really not needed, but I have found the need once or twice with my mail server
<dark-nite> can someone please help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<dark-nite> can someone please help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<rogue780> because aparently you can't "sudo cd"
<xtknight> !repeat | dark-nite
<ubotu> dark-nite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jomino> Vik, and don't aks us for your password :)
<ant> Vik : did it get all the packages and install them?
<bruenig> hendaus, do the same thing kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list, and make it look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9755/ basically remove everything under the #AUTOMATIX REPOS START
<bruenig> hendaus, then sudo apt-get update
<T3hMikey> rogue780: well, I dunno what I'm doing in Linux, so I'd say training wheels are a good thing for now :P
<ant> jomino : lol
<dark-nite> !wireless network
<Vik> jomino: haha
<Vik> ant: okay..., so its saved..., now what?
<ant> lmao
<ant> i need a beer
<bruenig> hendaus, do what I said in the last one, but also make sure you remove the first cdrom line at the very top
<jomino> Vik, got the driver installed?
<JennyGirl> How long have you guys been using linux?
<jomino> ant, me too^^
<rogue780> T3hMikey, indeed. if ubuntu is where you're starting be glad that you weren't like me and started out with the slackware route...confusing as hell. it turned me off linux for many years until I wanted to set up a mythtv system. then I went to fedora, then found ubuntu was the perfect choice for almost everything
<DigitalDaiquiri> Thanks for the advice ubotu, this is my first time in such an IRC room.  On that note, does anyone know anything in relation to my Samba question
<robbie_crash> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rogue780> if it weren't for games, I'd switch 100% to linux
<bruenig> !thanks | DigitalDaiquiri
<ubotu> DigitalDaiquiri: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ant> Vik : type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<jomino> Vik, the driver was installed correctly? no error messages?
<indgo> hello
<DesertEagle> hi
<T3hMikey> rogue780: Yeah, I originally started with Debian, but I had a lot of troubles with stuff like getting the desktop GUI thingy working, so I gave up on it for a while, and I heard Ubuntu works pretty well, so I'm using it now
<Vik> ant: k, it says "save under different file name?"
<johnson7340> Would having both Windows XP and ubuntu on the same hard drive cause that sh/bin tty; job control turned off error? Was working great for about 4 days.Was going to do a fresh install and not having it dual boot. Think this will solve the problem?
<ant> omg
<bruenig> fresh install solves everything always
<dark-nite> can someone please help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<DesertEagle> hehe... i remember one time apt-get uninstalled gcc and some other important stuff when i was using debian :P
<ant> Vik : just press enter
<DigitalDaiquiri> Oh?  How can I tell your a bot then ubotu?  I'm using Gaim if that helps... not like it is of any importance, I'm just interested.
<DigitalDaiquiri> Oh! Your yellow
<DigitalDaiquiri> ^_^ nm
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok now i got this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9758/
<DesertEagle> he's yellow?
<bruenig> yeah I accidentally sudo chmod -x /bin/chmod
<Vik> ant: doesn't work..., yes, no, cancel
<indgo> nice...hehe
<T3hMikey> now I've got another problem though. Last night, I had sound, but the controls didn't work for it up by the clock, so it was pretty loud and I'm using headphones. Now, though, I just lack any and all sound. I didn't touch anything sound-related without testing it, though, so what'd I manage to do? >_>
<jomino> ant, what happened?
<ant> Vik : yes, press y
<bruenig> hendaus, like I said remove the first cd line
<ant> jomino : hes still trying to save the file i think
<bruenig> hendaus, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9756/
<rogue780> T3hMikey, in a console type alsamixer
<xtknight> johnson7340, it shouldn't cause that
<robbie_crash> will mds/mdf cd image files not mount in ubuntu?
<Vik> ant: kool, "wrote 40 lines", back at prompt
<robbie_crash> !mds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JennyGirl> Who uses bitchx
<xtknight> robbie_crash, don't know, they're alcohol 120% images
<DigitalDaiquiri> DesertEagle, I was referring to his bot status.  You wouldn't happen to know why I am being prompted a password on my XP box to access my shared folder on my Ubuntu computer
<DigitalDaiquiri> ?
<ant> Vik : ok now type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<jomino> maybe we should do this in a private conversation^^
<epignosis> I am getting the following error when trying to run test.php in/var/www folder"Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<epignosis> Warning:  Unknown: Failed opening '/var/www/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<robbie_crash> xtknight: :/ thanks
<ant> jomino : i'm thinking he should just get a book and atleast get his foot in the door
<DesertEagle> DigitalDaiquiri: the folders are restricted?
<tonyyarusso> jomino, ant: For a less traffic-heavy place that's still beneficial to other observers, you're also welcome to use #ubuntu-classroom
<JennyGirl> can you see this?
<indgo> yup
<hendaus> bruenig,  i remove it
<JennyGirl> ok
<DesertEagle> did you try typing your root pwd?
<ant> Vik : did it install all the packages this time?
<nexousNET> I have php 5.2.1 tarball, How do I compile it?
<dark-nite> please can someone help me?
<jomino> ant Vik let's join #ubuntu-classroom....
<kazuka> hey
<Vik> ant: it says: unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DigitalDaiquiri> DesertEagle, no they are not.  Both folders allow read and write from both machines
<bruenig> hendaus, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install devede
<kazuka> hi nexousNET
<xtknight> tonyyarusso, what is the difference between this and -classroom?
<kazuka> hi dark-nite
<jomino> ant Vik let's join #ubuntu-classroom....
<Pelo> nexousNET,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<DigitalDaiquiri> Thanks for helping me though DesertEagle ;)
<dark-nite> hi
<robbie_crash> DigitalDaiquiri: you need to authenticate to the samba server, if you haven't added a name to your samba list you can't access it from your xp box
<dark-nite> can someone please help me setup my wireless card to connect to the internet. its a   pci     chipset: ralink rt2500   model: is F5D7000uk
<DesertEagle> DigitalDaiquiri: did you try typing your root password?
<rogue780> is there anyway that I can pipe dd directly into bzip2 to make it all one process instead of two?
<bruenig> Vik, sudo apt-get update and then run that command, you have to update after editing your sources.list
<ant> jomino : we should keep it public
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: Most of the time, just size.  From time to time -classroom also has scheduled sessions.
<DigitalDaiquiri> Robbie_crash, I have added a name with > sudo smbpasswd -a <YourUserName> > sudo smbpasswd -e <YourUserName> , but to no avail
<Vik> bruenig: k hold
<T3hMikey> rogue780: Okay, I started messing around with several things in there, but that didn't work at all. It's like it's refusing to use my sound card or something. Even if I max out the master and stuff, nothing happens
<xtknight> ah
<ant> Vik : did you see what bruenig said?
<rogue780> T3hMikey, is pcm up?
<DigitalDaiquiri> Aye, I don't have a root account assigned DesertEagle, but I have tried my user name and pass
<T3hMikey> rogue780: it's maxed
<rogue780> I'm not sure then...sorry
<xtknight> T3hMikey, pcm also unmuted?  it can be maxed though muted at the same time in alsa
<hendaus> bruenig,  i got this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9759/
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the help bruenig.  Hopefully that fixed it.
<DesertEagle> dark-nite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78250
<xtknight> T3hMikey, having trouble with sound?  audigy card?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: unmuted
<DesertEagle> google to the rescue!
<KageSenshi> a quick question here .. just want a confirmation ... "git pull" is equivalent of "svn update" rite?
<bigdad1e> hey how do i get smooth scrolling in mozilla? clicking smooth scroll doesnt do anything.. sry im new to ubuntu
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I think it is, yes
<johnson7340> atknight, i tried all of the fixes with no success. should i just reinstall ubuntu or is there something else i can try to fix that error?
<bruenig> hendaus, paste your sources.list again
<T3hMikey> xtknight: what really confuses me, though, is at least I had sound last night
<xtknight> T3hMikey, booted windows since?
<johnson7340> i really enjoy using ubuntu over windows im in windows now and driving mecrazy
<T3hMikey> xtknight: Yep, is that why it's messing up or something?
* DesertEagle hugs ubuntu
<Vik> ant: did it..., "some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old files have been used instead"
<indgo> I'm quite impressed with Ubuntu 6.1
<indgo> Things just work
<robbie_crash> DigitalDaiquiri: I dunno either, sorry :(
<xtknight> T3hMikey,  i've had windows drivers screw with the mixer settings.  type "gnome-volume-control" and go to the Switches tab.  check the "digital output jack" option
<Pelo> DesertEagle,  sucking up is a waste of time
<hendaus> bruenig,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9760/
<bigdad1e> is there a way to get steam on linux?
<DigitalDaiquiri> robbie_crash ,  I have added a name with > sudo smbpasswd -a <YourUserName> > sudo smbpasswd -e <YourUserName> , but to no avail
<johnson7340> yeah
<johnson7340> use wine
<DesertEagle> Pelo: here, have a hug.... i know you're just jealous :P
<ant> Vik : man i don't understand why this is giving us so much trouble...
<DigitalDaiquiri> robbie_crash, er, sorry about the dupe
<T3hMikey> xtknight: all that's here is Line-in Capture
<T3hMikey> xtknight: same thing?
<indgo> bbl
<bruenig> hendaus, remove that top line like I said, the "dapper main restricted"
<xtknight> T3hMikey, the "Switches" tab at the top?
<bruenig> hendaus, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install devede
* Pelo runs away from DesertEagle :" ahhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrgggggg...."
<T3hMikey> xtknight: yep
<xtknight> T3hMikey, what device are you on?  goto file->change device..
<jomino> Vik, ant i thin sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is next
<ant> Vik : i may get flamed for saying this but i dont think your ready for linux
<ant> Vik : you need a good book
* DesertEagle hugs xbindkeys and openbox's rc.xml
<DesertEagle> :D
<Vik> me either..., so i've always used win because..., well, i'm stupid, but now i want to try this..., i dont think it should be this hard to install
<T3hMikey> xtknight: VIA 8237 (Alsa Mixer)
<bruenig> xbindkeys is great, or you can get xfce and get that kind of functionality  by default
<jomino> ant, then i wouldn't use linux  either
<ant> jomino : feel free to take over...
<hendaus> bruenig,  E: Couldn't find package devede
<xtknight> T3hMikey, sounds like it's an on-board sound adapter then  (no pun intended)
<xtknight> T3hMikey, do you alsa have an audigy then?
<bruenig> Vik, it is because the driver for your video card is closed source, so blame that
<xtknight> T3hMikey, also*
<bruenig> !info devede dapper
<bigdad1e> my wine failed to load windows/system32 files
<ant> jomino : i think he messed up his sources.list
<ubotu> Package devede does not exist in dapper
<jomino> Vik,  i don't know the right driver
<xtknight> T3hMikey, what else is under change device
<Vik> DAMN nvidia..., DAMN THEM!!!
<DesertEagle> so noone has any clue as to why xmms keeps crashing when i try to play a WMA?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: yeah, I think so
<jomino> ant, he can create a new one if it's running
<ant> jomino : its nvidia-glx
<robbie_crash> no worries, that's all you should have to do
<DesertEagle> all the forums say the xmms-wma plugin should work, but not for me :(
<robbie_crash> as far as I can tell
<ant> jomino : hes got an nvidia
<jomino> ant, thats's the drivers name in xorg.conf?
<wo1ferine> anything available for recording streaming audio (if I was running real player in a browser) ?
<jomino> or nv?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: CA0106 (Alsa Mixer) and Realtek ALC655 rev 0 (OSS Mixer)
<robbie_crash> I have an issue with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. When I first start up my machine, I have to immideately type something (ie my login) then my keyboard and mouse stop responding until I unplug and replug my bluetooth hub, then they work normally. It seems like I've got about 3 or 4 seconds to type before it stops responding, and if I don't, then it refuses to respond and I need to reboot
<bruenig> hendaus, ok do this: cd && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/d/devede/devede_2.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i devede_2.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<DesertEagle> guys? :(
<bruenig> DesertEagle, don't use that crap
<ant> jomino : in xorg.conf there will be a line that he has to change that says "Driver " and he needs to change it to "Driver nvidia"
<xtknight> T3hMikey, um try the other devices.  mess with the master/pcm mute/volume, and look at the Switches for each .  you need to find out what device is actually hooked up to your speakers
<Vik> AAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<thansen|laptop> does anyone here know if ekiga works with vonage?
<DesertEagle> i dont! :D
<Vik> i tried it again for s&g and it looks like its working
<xtknight> T3hMikey, then what you can do is set the device to be the primary sound card
<xtknight> T3hMikey, that is, after you find out which device is correct
<jomino> Vik, what are you doing there?
<enderxim> ant: nvidia-xconfig should change it automatically, it comes with the nvidia drivers, doesn't it?
<Vik> its installing something that will take 101mb
<ant> enderxim : thank you i was wanting to know that a while back...
<Vik> i just did "sudo apt-get-install nvidia-glx"
<SiipVoip> hola alguien con experiencia en asterix que hable espaol?
<jomino> ant, ok then it could work out just fine^^
<T3hMikey> xtknight: that VIA one that I started with is the only one with Master and PCM and all that other good stuff
<xtknight> !es | SiipVoip
<ubotu> SiipVoip: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hendaus> bruenig,  i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9761/
<ant> Vik : it installed the packages with no errors?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: after I switched to another one, I can now here a faint static sound sorta like it's catching my microphone, and I can hear it no matter which one I switch to
<wo1ferine> anything available for recording streaming audio (if I was running real player in a browser) ?
<Vik> ant: still going...
<T3hMikey> xtknight: but I still can't hear the sounds from GAIM and stuff like that, which I've checked, and it isn't muted or anything
<xtknight> T3hMikey, hmm.  well changing the device doesn't actually modify what's outputting.  that just changes the control panel you're looking at
<ant> Vik : i guess thats good
<bruenig> hendaus, ok good, then this should do it: sudo apt-get install -f
<xtknight> T3hMikey, the answer is somewhere in the mixer.  it's like an easter egg hunt :P
<Vik> ant: done no error messages
<T3hMikey> xtknight: well, anything that looks like it's do anything to my speakers just got maxed out, and there's no change
<Vik> ant: woo hoo!
<Kryll> Hey guys it's been a while do you have to register anymore
<Vik> ant: back at prompt
<xtknight> T3hMikey, there can also be hidden options in Edit->preferences to make it even more confusing
<ant> Vik : ok now type "nvidia-xconfig"
<jomino> Vik, ant what about startx now?
<bruenig> !register | Kryll
<ubotu> Kryll: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hendaus> bruenig,  After unpacking 676kB disk space will be freed. do u want to continue? y/n
<bruenig> hendaus, y
<Vik> ant: done
<ant> Vik : it went ok?
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok done
<Vik> ant: "new file written, blah, blah, blah..."
<jomino> STARTX^^
<bruenig> hendaus,ok look in your menu
<oscuro> hey guys, I just installed this thingie "compiz", but I can't find how to launch it!
<ant> Vik : now restart your computer.... with the regular kernel.
<T3hMikey> xtknight: well, I just checked every one of those boxes and maxed everything possible, and there's still no sound
<oscuro> I'm tired of looking at the menu.
<bruenig> !compiz | oscuro
<ubotu> oscuro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<oscuro> but' it's not there.
<mage__> whats the escape sequence for ssh?
<oscuro> :)
<mage__> I've been meaning to figure that out for years :)
<wo1ferine> anything available for recording streaming audio (if I was running real player in a browser) ?
<bruenig> oscuro, it is not an application like that, go to #ubuntu-effects
<Vik> ant: k, i typed reboot.., same thing right?
<oscuro> danke sehr =)
<bruenig> wolferine, mozilla-mplayer
<jomino> Vik, right
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ok.  what device are your speakers connected up to?  let the "top" of your case be where the cd drives are located.  ok, now are you speakers connected to a connector more near the top of the computer or the bottom of the pc?
<ant> Vik : type "sudo shutdown -r now"
<enderxim> Vik: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart x, without having to reboot
<bruenig> Vik, sudo shutdown -r now
<hendaus> bruenig,  i cant see it
<bruenig> enderxim, he doesn't have x to begin with
<Oscar> hola a todos
<bruenig> hendaus, run devede
<xtknight> !es | Oscar
<ubotu> Oscar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me why sound would be garbled and distorted, and FMVs wouldn't play, in Fallout in Wine?
<mage__> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mage__> crap
<mage__> I was thinking soviet union ;)
<hendaus> bruenig,  i cant see it?
<xtknight> lol
<T3hMikey> xtknight: my speakers are connected to my sound card, which is near the bottom in a PCI slot, and my headphones are hooked to the speakers
<dauoalagio> hello i need to config my xserver but when i got "sudo xorgconfig" it says no such command
<bruenig> hendaus, open a terminal and put "devede"
<whonicca> how do i disable ssh?
<Flannel> whonicca: just... don't install it
<bruenig> hendaus, err konsole
<whonicca> it use to be under services
<whonicca> =\
<Vik> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ant> lol
<Vik> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!
<ant> lol
<Vik> sweet
<whonicca> Flannel, i use ssh =|
<T3hMikey> xtknight: if I unplug my headphones and turn my speakers way up, they don't work, either
<Vik> im at the username prompt
<Vik> !!
<whonicca> why would i want to un install it
<ant> Vik : that bad baby worked?
<whonicca> cant just disable it temporarily?
<Vik> AWESOME!!!
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok i open konsole
<bruenig> hendaus, devede
<xtknight> T3hMikey, oh dear.  hrm, well type "lspci" and figure out what type of sound/multimedia card it is
<ant> Vik : i live in texas, send me and jomino a 12-pack.
<mage__> whonicca: like /etc/init.d/ssh stop? or using some tool to remove links in /etc/rc.??/
<ant> :P
<hendaus> bruenig,  bash: devede: command not found
<Flannel> whonicca: sure, /etc/init.d/sshd stop will stop it
<bruenig> hendaus, /usr/bin/devede
<Vik> ant: jomino: is there a "private" chat i can get on with both of you?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: this -sudo chown -R mikey:mikey /home/mikey/Desktop -?
<whonicca> Flannel, will that remove it from init
<ant> bruenig : thanks for watching over me...
<xtknight> PSA: sometimes you have to restart bash for /usr/bin , etc paths to register
<T3hMikey> xtknight: whoops, it didn't copy
<hendaus> bruenig,  bash: /usr/bin/devede: No such file or directory
<ant> Vik : i'm about to get off.. good luck, your journey has just begun
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I mean, this -Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS-?
<bruenig> hendaus, if you want devede, you are going to need to upgrade to edgy it appears
<xtknight> T3hMikey, yes that
<Flannel> whonicca: no, that'll stop it
<T3hMikey> xtknight: well, that's what I've got
<Vik> wait
<Flannel> whonicca: turn it off until you reboot, or restart it
<Vik> password!!!!!
<mage__> whonicca: I mean "rm /etc/rc?.d/???ssh" but ubuntu people frown on doing things that way so uh there is a tool ;)
<hendaus> bruenig,  so what can i do?
<Vik> AAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ant> are you kidding me?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ant> Vik : you dont know your pw?
<whonicca> yeah this is weird, it use to be in services under administration
<xtknight> T3hMikey, i think it's the CA0106 then..CA stands for creative audigy maybe?  i doubt it's the realtek or the VIA..
<Flannel> whonicca: What are you trying to do?  Stop it from starting? or stop it for the moment?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, it did work the other day?
<bruenig> hendaus, upgrade or find something else, you can do it via command line with other tools, but it would take far too long to explain that
<whonicca> stop it from starting at the moment
<Vik> got it
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I dunno if this is of any importance, but the sounds from ChatZilla are coming from that one little beepy thing inside the computer. I don't remember if it did that last night, though
<Vik> sweet
<ant> ok later man
<Vik> thanks for the help
<whonicca> guess it could just be easier uninstalling it temporarily
<Flannel> whonicca: so, stop it from starting when you turn on your computer? or stop it right now?
<ant> np
<T3hMikey> xtknight: Yeah, it worked last night, but the sound controls had absolutely no effect whatsoever, even when muted. It would just be incredibly loud no matter what
<whonicca> from when i turn on my computer
<xtknight> T3hMikey, well change device control panel to CA0106.  then goto edit preferences and enable everything.  then goto Switches and tell me everything you see under Switches.
<dauoalagio> is there a backup xorg.conf created when you first use xorg?
<bruenig> dauoalagio, no
<dauoalagio> ugh great
<xtknight> dauoalagio, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` will redo an xorg config
<T3hMikey> xtknight: "IEC958"
<hendaus> bruenig,  but i have my friend beside me and i want to make for him vcd and   dvd movies
<T3hMikey> xtknight: that's all that's there, just that one check box
<bruenig> dauoalagio, should be pretty obvious, when you make changes to back up
<xtknight> T3hMikey, and pressing it yields nothing?
<bruenig> hendaus, upgrade to edgy
<coxande> people ati works with aiglx ???
<Flannel> whonicca: stop it completely? or just make it so no one can connect? (you could bind it locally, or just make it listen on no ports)
<bruenig> coxande, #ubuntu-effects
<dauoalagio> xtknight, what will that do?
<hendaus> bruenig,  can u help me plz
<T3hMikey> xtknight: the airy sound that resembles what would come from my microphone being turned up too high just went away
<bruenig> hendaus, upgrade to edgy
<xtknight> T3hMikey, also, everything under edit->preferences is enabled for CA0106?
<whonicca> stop it completely from loading up at startup
<T3hMikey> xtknight: it came back with a pop noise when I unchecked it
<xtknight> dauoalagio, it walks you through a setup procedure that will restore your xorg.conf
<Flannel> whonicca: Or you can just unlink it from rc#.d
<T3hMikey> xtknight: yep, everything I could possibly check is checked
<cerealkiller219> How can I remove packages the have unmet dependencies but I'm unable to remove them because of "held packages"
<hendaus> bruenig,  i dont know :<
<xtknight> T3hMikey, alright.  well keep that in mind.  the one where you hear any noise at all is probably the proper one
<whonicca> Flannel, its ok, i decided to remove it
<whonicca> easier
<bruenig> !upgrading | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<whonicca> ty for the help
<GreaseMonkey> hey there
<bruenig> !hi | GreaseMonkey
<compilerwriter> I tried to set up ssh using key pairs before and screwed it up.  Thank you for the help bruenig in getting things fixed.  Will someone please help me do it correctly this time?
<ubotu> GreaseMonkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> T3hMikey, unfortunately i'm still not sure what's going on
<bruenig> hendaus, what is your other language
<GreaseMonkey> quick opinion poll: what do you think of Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS?
<dauoalagio> xtknight, that it did not.  it just paused for a second, gave no errors. and then acted as if i had something else to type (like a new command)
<xtknight> T3hMikey, not that i want to give up, though.  somehow i'll need to know every option you see under Edit->preferences
<hendaus> bruenig,  espanish
<bruenig> GreaseMonkey, very nice
<bruenig> !es | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<GreaseMonkey> ok, should i install that?
<compilerwriter> Greasemonkey I loved it, but like edgy better.
<bruenig> GreaseMonkey, well edgy is great too
<matthew1429> could I install the current level of feisty and then let the update manager update it as it becomes official or would that be risky?
<GreaseMonkey> i can't just randomly get a linux distro, my connection is utter crap
<T3hMikey> xtknight: Does Ubuntu come with an MS Paint equivalent?
<Flannel> matthew1429: yeah.  You'll have feisty, and you'll update each day to the newer stuff
<bruenig> matthew1429, that particular approach would be fine, installing feisty which is alpha is itself risky
<T3hMikey> xtknight: if so, I'll screenshot it and upload the screenshot somewhere so you can see it
<GreaseMonkey> i'm fine with GIMP
<xtknight> dauoalagio, ok, then actually i think that just gives you back the original xorg.conf.  ctrl alt backspace to force restart X if you need to
<matthew1429> bruenig: risky for security reasons or stability?
<metalhedd> T3hMikey: the GIMP :) its not really equivalent though :)
<tyler> why is my usb thumbdrive full.. or say device is full when i use df -h it still has 103mb left... reason>>>
<bruenig> matthew1429, stability
<GreaseMonkey> eventually you'll learn how to use it like MSPaint
<compilerwriter> matthew1429 stability
<xtknight> T3hMikey, press print screen
<slick_> I've just got samba working, is it possible to configure it so you don't need a user name to access it though?
<matthew1429> the reason why I'm even thinking of this is I'm a total noob and I'm getting hangings occasionaly which is probably my fault
<T3hMikey> xtknight: oh, hey, it just lets you save the screenshot when you do that
<xtknight> T3hMikey, yup;)
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I'm used to having to copy/paste it into Paint and stuff
<matthew1429> i don't know if it's cuz of dependencies etc
<xtknight> T3hMikey, one of the many conveniences of ubuntu
<GreaseMonkey> i tried KPaint once... total disaster....
<bruenig> T3hMikey, hence linux better
<hendaus> bruenig,  i have kubuntu not ubuntu?
<ragnar_123> Hey all!
<compilerwriter> matthew1429 If you are a total noob stay the hell away from feisty for a while.
<matthew1429> hie ragnar
<matthew1429> compilerwriter: okay
<bruenig> hendaus, doesn't matter, I have told you what you need to do, there is some language barrier, I have given you the channel of your language, I am done, there is nothing more I can do
<matthew1429> there's always the option of doing a complete wipe and restart :)
<tyler>  mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/thumbdrive
<T3hMikey> xtknight: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/5584/screenshotpz9.png
<T3hMikey> xtknight: that's a screenshot of it stretched out so you can see everything in htere
<matthew1429> i'll just wait for feisty to be official then I'll do a wipe
<KageSenshi> have a quick question here .. just wanna check whether i understood the manpage correctly or not -> "git pull" is equivalent of "svn update" rite? (y/n)
<hendaus> bruenig,  ok thanx friend :)
<bruenig> matthew1429, if you have nothing to lose then by all means go with feisty, in fact use xubuntu feisty, they need some testers desperately
<xtknight> T3hMikey, interesting.  helpful.  ok what about the "Options" tab, what's there?
<matthew1429> xubuntu feisty is for older computers isn't it?
<compilerwriter> true matthew1429 and you might well have to if you try feisty now.  It could do that to you all by itself, much less you accidently mucking it up.
<bruenig> matthew1429, older computers or greater
<arooni> whats a good app for voice recording
<bruenig> arooni, audacity
<compilerwriter> matthew1429 feisty is in alpha
<matthew1429> i.e. it's a lite version not containing everything
<ragnar_123> Anyone good to bash scripting? I'm downloading edgy iso at the moment, but it takes a lot of time (~2 hours, and I am sleepy). Is there some easy way to set a bash script to power off when done?
<Craeo> Hello everybody
<T3hMikey> xtknight: "Digital Capture Source:", which I already tried all the possible choices for, and "Shared Mic/Line in:"
<bruenig> matthew1429, it contains different things, like abiword instead of open office. It has the ubuntu repos though so you can get whatever you want.
<black_13> does ubuntu use the settings in fstab?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: wow, I think GAIM is just acting up xD
<bruenig> black_13, yes
<matthew1429> has anyone tried the ubuntu flavors such as audio/video distro etc
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I changed the Shared Mic/Line in: option, and I can hear my mic now
<T3hMikey> xtknight: really, really well, too
<black_13> bruenig, it looks like the values are autogenerated
<james296> how can I install Feisty Fawn over Edgy Eft?
<wolfspirit> black_13: yes but I believe it also uses HAL which has it's own way of configuring things
<matthew1429> I thought I saw a slashdot or something on people packaging ubuntu in like Christmas ubuntu and something else coming out
<compilerwriter> anyone willing to take me by the hand through ssh with keys so I don't lock myself out again?
<bruenig> black_13, they are autogenerated during install, but they can be modified
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I'm looking for something else to help test that theory now
<Craeo> Got a problem with the installation from the live CD, Once the system starts to format the partitions and begins the installation the computer freezes up. Everytime. I check the CD for defects and there were a couple of mismatch one of which being a filesystem file but I wasn't for sure of which one when I saw it. Is this problem common?
<bruenig> matthew1429, yeah christmas and ultimate you mean
<black_13> bruenig, i ask because i want to mount /dev/hdb1 to /opt
<bruenig> matthew1429, I have never tried them, I thought it was kind of odd
<matthew1429> bruenig: are they just ubuntu with other stuff preinstalled?
<arooni> how do i record
<dauoalagi> xtknight, let me back up a little.  i tried editing my xorg.conf for beryl but i screwed up apprently, for xserver wouldn't start.  so i tried to deleting what i put in.  and it said there was an error.  so of course i tried "xorgconfig"  and it says there is no such command.  and then reinstallation changed the error to something with "xauth and xinit"  sorry for the disconnection
<bruenig> black_13, well if you know the syntax, go for it. I always mess something up helping with fstab with the options and stuff
<arooni> whats the best record app?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, i just thought of something..
<bruenig> matthew1429, from the looks of it
<matthew1429> arooni: what are you recording?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, the sound program isn't using CA0106 it's using VIA or realtek
<bruenig> arooni, I already told you, audacity
<malik_> can any1 help with the installation of a webcam?
<arooni> matthew1429: a message that i will play back when people call a voip #
<jomino> Craeo, so your cd is defect?
* matthew1429 seconds that... audacity is GREAT
<arooni> bruenig: oops my mistake
<blanky> hey guys waht's the package that lets me record my desktop?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, so type this in the terminal "asoundconf list"
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I dunno, changing that one setting in CA0106 definitely changed something
<bruenig> blanky, recordmydesktop
<rwxr-xr--> Cya guys. babye all
<rwxr-xr--> thanks for all
<blanky> bruenig: thanks man
<blanky> bruenig: not in the repositories, I'll google it
<xtknight> dauoalagi, umm sorry i have no idea.  try #beryl for support on that one they're more experienced on X/window manager stuff
<malik_> can any1 help with the installation of a creative pd0040 webcam?..........i have been trying for 3 wks...........no luck?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: "Names of available sound cards: v8237 CA0106"
<bruenig> blanky, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<blanky> thanks bruenig
<jomino> blanky, you already got that if you have gnome usually
<dauoalagi> xtknight thank you.
<Craeo> I believe it may be a defect but I have downloaded the ISO twice from two different US Servers and it stills says it has some defects
<blanky> jomino: oh really? how do I run it, oh, just recordmydesktop, thanks
<xtknight> T3hMikey, type "sudo asounfconf set-default-card CA0106"  then try rebooting
<compilerwriter> bruenig thank you for your aid in rescuing my system.
<xtknight> T3hMikey, asound....conf not asounf, sorry
<bruenig> !thanks | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jomino> blanky, just press print
<malik_> my tv tuner card shows up in cam device list instead of webcam..............any help will be appreciated n if some one can help i ll even pay for it?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: okay, gonna reboot real quick, brb
<bruenig> jomino, he wants a screencast not screenshot
<arooni> what is a synonym for find?
<pate4ever> hi everyone
<arooni> in the mean of searching
<xtknight> arooni, locate
<bruenig> arooni, whereis
<jomino> blanky, ok sry didn't get that
<T3hMikey> xtknight: oh, god, it's working now
<xtknight> aroman, seek
<bruenig> locate
<blanky> haha
<xtknight> sorry
<T3hMikey> xtknight: and my ears hurt
<xtknight> lol
<bruenig> you can ls recursively and grep too
<xtknight> T3hMikey, haha
<pate4ever> alright i don't know if anyone here knows about this, but in america we're supposed to set our clocks forward tonight. is ubuntu going to be able to handle the time change this evening?
<xtknight> pate4ever, pretty sure their were updates.  just do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<matthew1429> pate4ever: I noticed a time update so I assume so
<slick_> I've just got samba working, is it possible to configure it so you don't need a user name to access it though?
<tocksick> night all
<pate4ever> great, thanks a lot!
<xtknight> when does the actual time change take place?
<xtknight> 2am previous time or something?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: but now I have no volume control
<r4nge> where do i see what kind of permissions a group has
<james296> so how can I install Feisty Fawn on Edgy Eft?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: so I'm back to where I was last night, which I guess is somewhat of a good thing
<Craeo> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without booting into the Live CD?
<malik_> my tv tuner card shows up in cam device list instead of webcam..............any help will be appreciated n if some one can help i ll even pay for it?
<bruenig> r4nge, on a particular file? ls -l
<dauoalagi> xtknight, they pointed me back here haha
<xtknight> T3hMikey, alright, how are you trying to adjust volume?
<xtknight> dauoalagi, loo
<xtknight> dauoalagi, lol
<xtknight> dauoalagi, sounds like a bad customer service call.  oh well, maybe #ubuntu-effects can help
<DrDogwelder> Craeo, you need to get the alternate install disc.
<T3hMikey> xtknight: there's a little speaker symbol up by the clock that, when clicked, makes a little box with a slide-thingy pop up
<r4nge> no in general, like can i make a group called normal and put restirctions on it
<xtknight> dauoalagi, or here may be able to help but that sounds like a pretty complicated problem
<james296> well?
<dauoalagi> all right xtknight i will try there, is there a #xorg ?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I slid it all the way down to where it makes an X come up over the speaker, and it's still really loud
<jomino> T3hMikey, did i get it right you had a problem recording sound from your mircophone? how did you solve it and witch input source was the right one?
<xtknight> dauoalagi, yes actually
<xtknight> dauoalagi, #xorg good idea
<r4nge> like group normal can only have 50mb each, etc
<Gurpartap> how do you change mouse pointers?
<Gurpartap> cursor theme?
<Gurpartap> :)
<T3hMikey> jomino: I never tried recording, I just got to the point where I could hear input from my microphone
<dauoalagi> no #org
<dauoalagi> no #xserver
<arrenlex> In apt-build, how do you build a package, without installing it?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ok well i think there's a bug in the volume adjuster when having multiple sound cards.  unfortunately....
<javiolo> hi
<T3hMikey> jomino: and I still can, and the line in thing changes the volume for it, but I can't change the volume for my output sound
<T3hMikey> xtknight: so in short, I'm screwed?
<jomino> T3hMikey, and how did you do that? i didn't even get near that :(
<xtknight> T3hMikey, err no wait wait
<javiolo> is it tcpdump installed by default on ubuntu sever ?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, right click the volume control icon and press preferences.  change the device!
<dauoalagi> T3hmikey, are you having a problem with sound volume even with it at maxed?
<T3hMikey> jomino: I started checking boxes and messing with options at random
<Craeo> Working off the alternative CD, will that make the installation any harder?
<T3hMikey> dauoalagi: it seems maxed no matter what I do
<xtknight> dauoalagi, #xorg
<jomino> T3hMikey, mmhhhh did that too didn't work for me
<robbie_crash> where does wine put it's stuff by default?
<dauoalagi> T3hMikey, i am having a problem with it maxed but it's too low and kinda distorted
<xtknight> T3hMikey, i'm pretty sure my suggestion above will fix it.  any luck>?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: that didn't seem to do anything
<DrDogwelder> Craeo, not really.  It'll just be in a text screen instead of a desktop and you'll have more options.
<xtknight> T3hMikey, darn
<bruenig> robbie_crash, .wine is where the fake drive c is
<robbie_crash> I just installed a game and I don't know where my exe is :(
<dauoalagi> xtknight, there isn't a #org
<xtknight> dauoalagi, not an #org, but there is an #xorg
<wolfspirit> no. #xorg
<arooni> whats a synonym for call
<robbie_crash> any idea where the default for that is bruenig
<robbie_crash> ?
<bruenig> robbie_crash, oh I meant to say ~/.wine sorry
<robbie_crash> thanks
<xtknight> T3hMikey, well that's very odd.  hrmm try restarting the volume icon?
<hendaus> bruenig,  maybe i join to the wrong channel, coz noone is answering me
<T3hMikey> xtknight: wait, I think I figured it out, that thing changes a specific bar thingy, and I've got quite a few, so I think I need to go through and figure out which one affects my headphones
<nukem> hey im trying 2 install ubuntu on a machine but everytime i try it keeps failing at "select and install software"
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ok
<bruenig> hendaus, sorry, maybe nobody knows
<hendaus> bruenig,  i mean in #ubuntu -es
<nukem> it dose not give me an error message besides that
<Gurpartap> How to change cursor theme ? Anyone ? :-)
<bruno__> I guys i have an ATI RADEON EXPRESS 200M and i installed beryl and xgl on my Ubuntu Edgy. In the beginning all worked well but when i make updates of beryl it never more worked well. Do you know what can i do?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, maybe you changed it to CA0106 but you need to change if it affects PCM/master?  it's also under prefernces for the volume icon
<Craeo> What about the commands, I'm not familiar with Linux at all and working through the command-line may be challenging if I have to know some commands to navigate. Will I have to known any?
<bruenig> hendaus, #ubuntu-es no space, if that makes any difference at all
<T3hMikey> xtknight: it doesn't have a PCM or master
<david____> in 6.06, how do i set my screen resolution to 1024 x 768?
<javiolo> is it tcpdump installed by default on ubuntu sever ?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: it's got all those things in that pic I linked, but no PCM or master
<Tonren> wtf... how do I eject a CD if my window manager refuses to respond to Right Click + Eject
<posingaspopular> !x | david____
<ubotu> david____: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bruenig> Tonren, eject
<jomino> T3hMikey, what is the name of the input thing where you got your mic attached to?
<hendaus> bruenig,  yes i know but no one help,so what can i do
<xtknight> Tonren, you could use hdparm to remove an eject lock if there's some type of problem
<Tonren> Ahh, device was busy
<hendaus> bruenig,  u have to tell me friend
<Tonren> It'd be awfully nice if it MENTIONED THAT instead of quietly failing
<bruenig> hendaus, there is nothing left I can do
<T3hMikey> jomino: what do you mean? like, what did I do to make it work?
<DrDogwelder> Craeo, once it's done installing, it'll boot to a GUI.  You won't need to know any commands to get it installed.
<xtknight> T3hMikey,  iec958 is pcm, perhaps?
<Firefoxman> is this channel logged?
<Firefoxman> hello?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: woohoo! it works!
<xtknight> T3hMikey, well what did you do?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: analog front
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ahh ok.  thatll do for stereo sound, or it adjusts front for a 5.1
<david____> can you post that link again. i cant see it in this tiny resolution. it scrolled off
<Craeo> Well thank you very much for the help?
<gu014> i have an external usb HD that is NTFS. how can i receive read/write permissions when the usb HD automounts?
<Firefoxman> Is this channel publicly logged?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: well, my speakers are surround sound, but I use my headphones most of the time, so I guess I should figure that out
<xtknight> !x | david____
<ubotu> david____: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> Firefoxman, yes
<jomino> T3hMikey, i got a headset with mic and a pluged it in to my notebook and played around but nothing happened
<crdlb> Firefoxman, yes
<bruenig> Firefoxman, it is logged, don't know what publicly means
<Firefoxman> Ah.
<Firefoxman> Displayed publicly
<T3hMikey> jomino: unless you've got the same sound card as me, I honestly don't know enough about Linux to help you out
<jomino> T3hMikey, using arecord i could see that whatever configuration i choose nothing came through
<crdlb> Firefoxman, yes it is available on the internet, i've found it googling
<T3hMikey> jomino: I only got it working through dumb luck
<Firefoxman> Well, is there an unlogged channel?
<xtknight> Firefoxman, why
<jomino> T3hMikey, mhhh
<xtknight> Firefoxman, and no there is not actually.  anyone can log channels at their will
<GigaClon> you aren't Osama are you?
<Firefoxman> Well, I am paranoid about people searching for my name on google and finding it on the net.
<xtknight> lol
<hendaus> bruenig,  i have a nokia cellphone 6230 and i want to took all the photos from it,how can i open it from kubuntu?
<bruenig> Firefoxman, your parents shouldn't have named you firefoxman
<bruenig> hendaus, no idea
<Firefoxman> I thot the web was supposed to be anonamos.
<T3hMikey> xtknight: okay, last problem I've got. Is there something I can do to get widescreen resolutions? I found the screen resolution selection thing, but it only goes up to like 1024x780 or something like that, and all three I can choose are definitely not widescreen
<bruenig> Firefoxman, the web is not "supposed" to be anything
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, why do you think "xorgconfig" returns no command?
<Firefoxman> Well, TOR was.
<xtknight> Firefoxman, there is no way for us to figure out your real name from IRC unless you entered it in your WHOIS, which you did not.  at least not your last name
<Firefoxman> Which I may or may not be using.
<lisapc> hi
<xtknight> dauoalagi, that's not a proper ocmmand
<Savage-{> Is there a bluetooth applet for gnome for detecting and connecting to bluetooth devices?  if not then how to you set the URI: address in CUPS?
<bruenig> Firefoxman, tor makes your ip anonymous
<arrenlex> Firefoxman: You're one of those tinfoil hat people, aren't you?
<bruenig> Firefoxman, if you are using tor and then start a website that has all your information on it, guess what your still there
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, neither does xorgconf
<Firefoxman> I know.
<javiolo> is it tcpdump installed by default on ubuntu sever ?
<Firefoxman> I know.
<xtknight> T3hMikey, for 5.1 you will just have to adjust all the channels individually i guess.  surprised there's no pcm and master
<lisapc> im running Kubuntu atm.  How can I install Gnome please as I used to use that and loved it better then KDE
<Firefoxman> Arrenlex: No, just dont want my friends to see me in a linux chat.
<xtknight> T3hMikey, yes im on a widescreen atm
<mage__> apt-get install gnome-desktop maybe?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I figured out how to get it to modify them all, just hold ctrl so I can pick a bunch of them
<bruenig> lisapc, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dauoalagi1> lisapc, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<GigaClon> lisapc, install ubuntu-desktop
<jomino> lisapc, sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<T3hMikey> xtknight: how'd you get that to work?
<mage__> hah
<xtknight> T3hMikey, really hrmm
<xtknight> T3hMikey, control where?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: on the keyboard
<mage__> jomino: a person can give aptitude commands like that?
<lisapc> should I use aptitude or apt-get?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, in what prog though?
<bruenig> apt-get
<lisapc> how can I see everyones nicks in channel in xchat?
<mage__> eeeee
<T3hMikey> xtknight: when was in preferences for that little speaker, it let me pick the sound card and which of the little bars to control
<mage__> what happened to xchat?
<lisapc> bruenig,  ty, and how can I play video files in ubuntu?  mpeg, avi, xvid etc?
<bruenig> lisapc, click at the very edgy of the right side of the screen and pull out the list, for some reason it is tucked in there when you first use xchat
<lisapc> mage__,  i cant see any nicks who is here
<jomino> mage__, something wrong with it?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, very neat
<xtknight> T3hMikey, i never would have guessed
<bruenig> !restricted | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lisapc> bruenig,  LOL!   ty :P
<xtknight> T3hMikey, well anyway about the widescreen..
<Firefoxman> Akk. I didnt enter my name in WHOIS. Gaim must have put it there by looking at my accoont!
<mage__> jomino: never tried aptitude blah blah
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, how do you rename a file from the terminal?
<xtknight> dauoalagi1, "mv currentfile newfilename"
<T3hMikey> xtknight: ctrl lets you pick multiple files in windows, so I just tried that and got lucky
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, tnx
<lisapc> bruenig,  thanks a lot :) it was horrid not seeing any nicks :)
<T3hMikey> xtknight: seems to work with Ubuntu, too
<mage__> heh i've gotten used to irssi so xchat almost doesn't bother me
<Firefoxman> How can I change that.
<Firefoxman> In gaim
<jomino> mage__, i don't get it install ... same for apt-get?^^
<xtknight> T3hMikey, yup.  well what video card do you have?
<jumbers> Is Edgy Eft set up to do the NEW Auto-DST changes?
<xtknight> jumbers, yes
<T3hMikey> xtknight: ATI RADEON.... 9550, I think
<hendaus> bruenig,  i have two hard disks , the other one is ntfs and i cant see it ,how can i make it appear thanx
<jumbers> xtknight: Thank you
<mage__> jomino: never seen it done so thought it coulda been a whoops so i pointed it out ;)
<Firefoxman> Akk. I didnt enter my name in WHOIS. Gaim must have put it there by looking at my accoont How do I get rid of it!
<bruenig> hendaus, ask the channel
<timthelion> why did sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start report fail?  I just installed it with apt-get how can something be wrong already?
<hendaus> hi friends  i have two hard disks , the other one is ntfs and i cant see it ,how can i make it appear thanx
<mage__> timthelion: doesn't it autostart?
<jomino> mage__, ok i think aptitude will rule the world so learn the rules ;)
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, reinstall time haha
<Firefoxman> Akk. I didnt enter my name in WHOIS. Gaim must have put it there by looking at my accoont!
<xtknight> jumbers, here to be 100% sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2068322
<lisapc>  bruenig  If I type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. will I then get a choise between KDE and Gnome?
<mage__> Firefoxman: my whois says "gaim" so whats your name ;)
<bruenig> !repeat | Firefoxman
<ubotu> Firefoxman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<timthelion> mage__ not when if fails to start the first time
<xtknight> dauoalagi1, why is that
<T3hMikey> xtknight: do I need to hunt down drivers for my video card or something?
<xtknight> dauoalagi1, ah youre the one with the xorg problem.  i guess reinstall if it's not too much trouble.  something else could haev been screwed up
<bruenig> Firefoxman, I know how to do it in xchat, but not gaim
<timthelion> mage__I couldn't accessi it certaintly
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, xserver is completely screwed
<timthelion> mage__ maybe it is already running
<lisapc> If I type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. will I then get a choise between KDE and Gnome?  or will this delete or clash with KDE thats already installed?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, hrmm not really.  type this in the terminal "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bruenig> we know his name is luke and that he uses firefoxman in irc, let's go use the internets to figure him out
<timthelion> mage__ but it still don't work
<mage__> ps -ef |grep sshd
<dauoalagi1> xtknight, yeah i just installed it today i had nothing on it
<Firefoxman> It shows up when I whois my self as *name*@wikipedia/firefoxman
<xtknight> dauoalagi1, eh go ahead i suppose.  you could try this before that though::
<hendaus> hi friends  i have two hard disks , the second one is ntfs and i cant see it ,how can i make it appear , can anyone help
<Firefoxman> Is that just a local thing?
<Firefoxman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xtknight> dauoalagi1, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg"
<nullmind> How can I set gnome-system-monitor to start with higher priority so it comes up fast?
<mage__> Firefoxman: your ubuntu user account isn't Luke?
<Firefoxman> !patience
<Firefoxman> It is.
<mage__> thats where it got it from
<Firefoxman> I want it not to show up as that when I use GAIM
<T3hMikey> xtknight: okay, so what am I looking for here?
<crdlb> nullman, I don't think renicing would help startup speed
<dauoalagi1> xtknight. i had tried "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core" and then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core"  with no luck.
<mage__> Firefoxman: poke around the options for the irc account then
<crdlb> nullmind, ^^
<bruenig> Firefoxman, you can't edit the account?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, alright what monitor do you have?
<hendaus> please help!
<xtknight> dauoalagi1, guess it is reinstall time
<Firefoxman> No.
<T3hMikey> xtknight: Some ViewSonic LCD monitor
<xtknight> T3hMikey, size?
<bruenig> Firefoxman, use xchat then
<nullmind> crdlb: if the process had a a lower nice value it would become visible faster and be more responsive than other GUI apps
<Firefoxman> It was assigned by my office
<aldin> hendaus: say ur problem
<Firefoxman> ah.
<mage__> hendaus: what sort of cant see it?
<hendaus> hi friends  i have two hard disks , the second one is ntfs and i cant see it ,how can i make it appear , can anyone help
<dauoalagi1> yeah but it isn;t that bad, it installs in less than 30 minutes and i have to Charles Dickens for school.
<nullmind> I need to know if there is a way to set the process to have a lower nice value by default
<blanky> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I don't remember, but it's always suggesting 1440x900 whenever I do anything that involves a different resolution
<GigaClon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mage__> hendaus: ide? does bios see them both?
<bruenig> oh Firefoxman doesn't want his office to find out about all the pr0n he watches
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I'm for some reason tempted to say 19"
<xtknight> T3hMikey,  19" widescreen then, 1440x900 is your native res.  you can add that to the resolution mode list of Xorg.conf for each color depth entry.
<aldin> hendaus: just sec
<crdlb> nullmind, rencing would help responsiveness, but startup time is more a matter of copying it from your hdd to your ram
<bruenig> and all the bizarre irc channels he goes to
<hendaus> mage__,  i see just one
<xtknight> T3hMikey, see where it says Modes      "1024x768" "...
<crdlb> nullmind, have you tried prelinking?
<nullmind> yes and preloading
<xtknight> T3hMikey, add "1440x900"  to each one
<mage__> hendaus: maybe you plugged them both in as primary master ;)
<nullmind> it starts fast, just not when higher priority apps are working
<T3hMikey> xtknight: ah, yeah, I see it, and that should fix it?
<hendaus> mage__,  no
<hendaus> master / slave
<mage__> hendaus: well theres 3 places to look, the bios, what linux sees as disks, and fancy schmancy automounting junk
<crdlb> nullman, you could create a launcher that runs htop in an xterm, that would certainly be fast
<xtknight> T3hMikey, yup.  if you want a quick fix and dont mind closing everything you have open just press ctrl alt backspace to restart your X session.  then press "Ctrl alt Plus" to increase resolution if it isn't already 1440x900 by the time the X starts up again
<aldin> hendaus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<epswing> I just created a Makefile, ran make and got "bash: make: command not found".  i'm assuming i can use apt-get to download/install make, but googling just turns up information on either make or apt-get.  ubuntu 6.06
<hendaus> mage__,  i am newbie i dont know how o see the second one and how to open it
<aldin> hendaus: are u on ubuntu at the moment
<xtknight> T3hMikey, in fact i'm just getting aruond to fixing my resolutions at the moment ill be right back
<hendaus> aldin,  yes on kubuntu?
<aldin> ok great
<mage__> hendaus: ah, just making sure its not a hardware problem :)
<aldin> did u pluged ur hdds
<aldin> hendaus: sudo fdisk -l
<dauoalagi1> epswing, try installing the build-essential
<aldin> hendaus: in gnome-terminal
<DM|> Help, im getting the following error only SOMETIMES when loading a DVD "The souce seems encrypted, and can't read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss"
<slavik> my xorg is configured for 2560x1024 desktop over 2 monitors, however only 1 user is getting that setting, another user is getting a 1280x1024 clone mode ...
<DM|> i have libdvdcss installed
<xtknight> !dvd | DM|
<ubotu> DM|: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DM|> xtknight i have libdvdcss2 already
<GigaClon> !dvd | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<GigaClon> !ntfs | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xtknight> DM|, hrmm i'm no tsure
<xtknight> not sure*
<hendaus> aldin,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9764/
<lisapc> im running kubuntu but just installed Ubuntu desktop. how do I now run Gnome?
<GigaClon> lisapc, log out and click sessions and choose Gnome
<aldin> hendaus: can u send this: cat /etc/fstab
<T3hMikey> xtknight: crap, I forgot it when I restarted X, what's the thing to make my resolution bigger again?
<bruenig> can someone explain what dmask and fmask mean in fstab, what do those numbers correspond to
<lisapc> GigaClon,  can I now chose between loading KDE and Gnome?
<lisapc> GigaClon,  they wont clash being on same system?
<hendaus> GigaClon,  i use before kubuntu nero on windows and it makes vcd and dvd movies , but now i am using kubuntu and i dont know how to make vcds and dvd
<xtknight> bruenig, not sure what you're speaking of?
<phpnub|away> hendaus, get nero
<arrenlex> hendaus: Doesn't k3b give you options for that?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, "ctrl alt plus" will cycle thru resolutions (and "ctrl alt minus")
<GigaClon> yeah at the login screen lisapc
<bruenig> xtknight, in /etc/fstab there are dmask and fmask options, they look like this fmask=#### but I can't figure out what those numbers correspond to
<hendaus> aldin,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9765/
<xtknight> bruenig, not sure, all i have is umask
<xtknight> bruenig, edgy?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: neither seems to be doing anything
<bruenig> xtknight, not in my fstab, but in general
<arrenlex> bruenig: <guess>file permissions mask and directory permissions mask?</guess>
<hendaus> arrenlex,  no it says it works with mpeg1 and 2
<T3hMikey> xtknight: and I checked the screen resolution thing under system -> preferences, and it's not on that list either
<xtknight> T3hMikey, hrm.  odd.  you restarted X?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: do I need to add my resolution somewhere else in that .conf?
<arrenlex> hendaus: What says that? When you're trying to do what? Giving it what?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: yeah, I did that ctrl alt backspace thing
<xtknight> T3hMikey, well did you only add it for one color depth or for all color depths?  post your xorg.conf...
<hendaus> phpnub, i have nero but there is no vcds and dvd option
<r4nge> how can i set limits on a group, say add a quota for each new user to the group, or other things
<phpnub> anyone else use nautilus to mount ftp servers?
<mirak> what is the command line to go hibernate ?
<aldin> hendaus: good, now tell me what is what u want, do  want this fat32 partition to bi mounted rw mode
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I added it to all of them that are on that list
<slavik> my xorg is configured for 2560x1024 desktop over 2 monitors, however only 1 user is getting that setting, another user is getting a 1280x1024 clone mode ...
<phpnub> there is a dvd video option in the burn area read carefully it's where you select the type of disc you are going to burn to
<aldin> phpnub: is it possible?
<arrenlex> mirak: several ways: sudo powersave -U, hibernate, or s2disk might work.
<hendaus> aldin,  i want to see my second hd files
<xtknight> T3hMikey, odd, post your Xorg.conf on pastebin and i'll take a look
<phpnub> aldin, well it was until mine broke just trying to find out if anyone else if having the same problems
<mirak> arrenlex: it installed by default ?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, also try this command: "xrandr -q" and see if you see 1440x900 in there
<mirak> arrenlex: does it save to disc or swap ?
<CorpseFeeder> how do you add plugins to rhythmbox?
<T3hMikey> xtknight: nope, it doesn't come up on that list
<arrenlex> mirak: a) Don't know, don't run ubuntu. b) Swap, but swap IS disc.
<mirak> my swap is just 512 meg and I have 1,5G of ram
<aldin> hendaus: echo "/dev/hdb1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0" sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<yotux> is it possible to have kernel headers installed along with kernel source?
<xtknight> yotux, yes
<aldin> hendaus: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<T3hMikey> xtknight: also, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9767/
<aldin> hendaus: sudo mount /media/windows
<lisapc> whats NAPT in my dsl modem mean?
<yotux> thankz xtknight
<aldin> hendaus: cd /media/windows; ls
* Arafangion gets ready to install network-manager-openvpn onto his edgy system.
<gu014> how can i automount an external ntfs usb drive and gain read and write access...i tried editing /etc/fstab with no success
<slavik> my xorg is configured for 2560x1024 desktop over 2 monitors, however only 1 user is getting that setting, another user is getting a 1280x1024 clone mode ...
<hendaus> aldin, mount: can't find /media/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<aldin> gu014: u have to install ntfs-3g for rw on ntfs disks
<aldin> hendaus: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<slavik> my xorg is configured for 2560x1024 desktop over 2 monitors, however only 1 user is getting that setting, another user is getting a 1280x1024 clone mode ...
<aldin> hendaus: i've wrote it but i havent seen
<xtknight> !repeat | slavik
<ubotu> slavik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gu014> aldin: i have installed that package. is there anything else i need to do as it still does not work?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, weird, it looks correct to me.  can you pastebin "xrandr -q" also
<xtknight> slavik, you might try #xorg
<matthew_> how do I find what version of the kernel I'm using?
<xtknight> matthew_, uname -a
<hendaus> aldin,  mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/windows': File exists
<slavik> xtknight: trying it ...
<aldin> gu014: which version of ubuntu u have
<T3hMikey> xtknight: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/9768/
<gu014> aldin, 6.10
<matthew_> xtknight: thanks
<CorpseFeeder> where/how do I install plugins to add them to rhythmbox player? where do I put the plugin files?
<aldin> hendaus: have u done this
<hendaus> yes
<aldin> hendaus: echo "/dev/hdb1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0" sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<aldin> hendaus: this line
<lisapc> how can I now reboot to Gnome?
<xtknight> aldin, does there need to be a > before sudo tee?
<gu014> aldin, i have tried to do a sudo chmod 777 /media/usbdisk and it yields : 'chmod: changing permissions of `/media/usbdisk/': Read-only file system'
<hendaus> aldin,  ok then
<xtknight> T3hMikey, very odd.  well you could try installing ati's official drivers
<xtknight> T3hMikey, are you using 'vesa' or 'ati' or 'radeon' right now for drivers?
<Whtiger> hey guys.
<xtknight> !hi | Whtiger
<ubotu> Whtiger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aldin> gu014: /dev/hda1      /media/hda1     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<T3hMikey> xtknight: I dunno, I never went through any kind of setup for that
<letik123> Hello
<T3hMikey> xtknight, here it is :	Driver		"ati"
<aldin> gu014: can u paste this command sufo fdisk -l
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ok that is 'ati'
<Whtiger> How can I check what version of ubuntu I have? Yes, I don't remember what I installed =p
<lisapc> how can I now reboot to Gnome? ctrl+ Esc?
<arrenlex> !version | Whtiger
<ubotu> Whtiger: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<aldin> Whtiger: cat /etc/lsb-release
<xtknight> !ati | T3hMikey
<ubotu> T3hMikey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whtiger> thanks.
<xtknight> !fixres | T3hMikey
<ubotu> T3hMikey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dimeotane> whats the best bittorrent manager/downloader
<aldin> hendaus: is it ok
<hendaus> aldin,  yes
<hendaus> aldin,  now what can i do
<lisapc> how can I now reboot to Gnome? ctrl+ Esc?
<blackest> dimeotane I like azarus but its up to you
<aldin> gu014: how it is going
<aldin> hendaus: ?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, try the docs at the last one.  if that fails, you may need to install ATI drivers i guess which is the first one ubotu said
<gu014> aldin, pastebin is lagging
<aldin> hendaus: try this df -Th
<hendaus> aldin,  how can i open the second hard disk?
<khaije> i want to redirect one local port to another local port, how can i do this?
<aldin> hendaus: cd /media/windows
<aldin> hendaus: ls -lh
<blackest> can anyone reccommend a good search program beagle drives me nuts and doesnt find anything
<aldin> gu014: tell me number of ur partiton that u want to use
<Arafangion> find, grep, and locate
<gu014> aldin, http://pastebin.ca/390035
<gu014> aldin, it is a usb drive at /dev/sdc1
<aldin> gu014: OK, btw use this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Cryoniq> lisapc ctrl+alt+backspace reboots whole xorg+gnome
<hendaus> aldin, where can i see the second hard disk or where can i open it?
<gu014> aldin, ok
<blackest> thanks arafangion
<aldin> hendaus: what df -Th says
<devcoder> Hi guys!
<Cryoniq> Or restart is a perhaps a more suitable word :)
<Arafangion> blackest: Though, I must warn you, that it is in my opinion that find is the most complicated canonical unix program ever written.
<gu014> aldin, doesn't the /dev/sdc1 change everytime it is mounted?
<aldin> gu014: dpkg -l |grep ntfs
<hendaus> aldin,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9769/
<nukem> can someone tell me y ubuntu keeps freezing when installing at select and install software
<aldin> gu014: it could change its number etc
<nukem> at 6%
<nukem> ubuntu dosnt give me an error message like gentoo does
<devcoder> When I do "sudo apt-get install apache2", I get some error, sayng I do not have the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<gu014> aldin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9770/
<aldin> hendaus: can u do this now sudo moount /media/windows
<devcoder> Please, help-me.
<hendaus> aldin,  sudo: moount: command not found
<FunnyLookinHat> devcoder, you should ask in #ubuntu-server   they would be more apt to answer that  : )
<whileimhere> What program is good to edit the info on an OGG? I have ripped my cds to OGG but some of the titles are wrong and just by changing them in Nautilus it doesnt carry over
<Hansin321> I just added a second Ethernet/NIC card to an Ubuntu Server 6.06 box to do a the NAT/Firewall thing.  Can anyone point me in the direction of what I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognize/initialize card (lspci shows its there)?  I can hndle the firewall/NAT part.  Thanks.
<aldin> hendaus: mount not moount
<Arafangion> hendaus: Re-check your keyboard skills. ;)
<MikeyRibbs> hey, ive been looking for an easy way to convert video to ipod format, what is the easiet to install and use. i dont care if it is CLI
<aldin> hendaus: pardon
<devcoder> When I do "sudo apt-get install apache2", I get some error, sayng I do not have the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf - Please, help-me.
<gu014> whileimhere, amarok does a decent job.
<aldin> Arafangion: its mine skils hehe
<whileimhere> isnt amarok just kde
<hendaus> aldin,  i type --> sudo moount /media/windows
<bruenig> whileimhere, any kde app can be run on gnome
<hendaus> lol
<hendaus> :<
<gu014> whileimhere, no
<xtknight> how do you control the permissions or options of something that is automatically mounted like a usb key?
<Hansin321> Can I just add an eth1 entery in /etc/network/interfaces?
<gu014> aldin, any ideas?
<MikeyRibbs> any help?
<GigaClon> xtknight, /etc/fstab
<jdrake> What service starts smtpd (sendmail)? I can't find anything in /etc/init.d
<aldin> gu014: just sec i am typing i pastebin
<gu014> aldin, ok, sorry
<matthew_> has anyone had problems with Parallels being slow and sluggish in Ubuntu?
<mistone> is there a firefox plugin that will automatically dectect if there is a link to a repository and isntall it? if not I will make one
<enderxim> What mp3/media player would you recommend for a gnome environment? I am kinda anal about installing kde stuff. I am currently using xmms. :-/
<Hansin321> Or do I need to make sure a proper module is loaded (but /etc/modules makes me think most of these are compiled in the kernel).
<matthew_> if so what did you do to fix it?
<xtknight> matthew_, virtualization is never blazingly fast
* bruenig uses rhythmbox
<xtknight> matthew_, vmware is known to be faster than parallels. vmware server+vmware player are free for a complete solution
<mistone> vmware server is free?
<aldin> gu014: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<aldin> echo "/dev/sdc1      /media/EXT     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<aldin> sudo mount /media/EXT
<matthew_> xtknight: right, but I had better success running Parallels in Windows then in Linux
<Arafangion> I've installed network-manager-openvpn, but how do I /use/ it?
<T3hMikey> okay, what am I supposed to do with a .run file? It sounds like the equivalent of a .exe, but it just opens in gedit and errors
<Imsdle> i can't login to my ubuntu box, it keeps just taking me back to the login screen
<Enkidu1016> Anyone know a good source for installing beryl, the ones that i get from beerorkid.com do not work?
<xtknight> GigaClon, automountd things aren't in fstab though
<Imsdle> can someone tell me how to setup a new user in terminal
<qwewqe> hi
<matthew_> xtknight: so do you create your vm in the server and then play them in the player?
<hendaus> aldin,  which sentence u type for me?
<FunnyLookinHat> Enkidu1016, There are some good tutorials in the topic for #ubuntu-effects
<MikeyRibbs> whats the most easy to install video ipod format converter?
<matthew_> xtknight: under vmware
<xtknight> GigaClon, in /etc/mtab there is "/dev/sdc1 /media/LEXAR vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0".  it is absent in /etc/fstab, there is no /dev/sdc1 entry
<GigaClon> xtknight, then I guess you are out of luck
<xtknight> matthew_, yes that's correct
<GigaClon> or you could make your own entry
<MikeyRibbs> can anybody hook me up?
<xtknight> GigaClon, i'm just curious, i want to know more about the automount process.  it's like a black box to me.
<T3hMikey> what do I need to do with a .run file? it looks like the equivalent of a .exe, but it just opens in gedit and errors
<qwewqe> i am new to linux/ubuntu I have ubuntu 6.10 running I am trying to play avi files from a windows share I can map to the windows share and pull files across the network but cant play avi files across the network at a loss how to get this ti work
<xtknight> T3hMikey, "sh asdf.run"
<whileimhere> Is there a .flv stand alone player? VLC works okay but not perfect and you cannot scan forward or backwards via the scanbar. Mplayer does not play a file the whole way.
<gu014> aldin, thank you sir...now, will this automount?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, what is the .run file out of curiosity?  you might need root permissions too
<T3hMikey> xtknight: the ATI drivers
<bulmer> T3hMikey: file  *.run to tell you what type of file
<MikeyRibbs> whats the most easy to install video ipod format converter?
<xtknight> T3hMikey, ahh yup you need sudo.  so "sudo sh asdf.run"
<MikeyRibbs> someone
<Imsdle> >
<Imsdle> ?
<MikeyRibbs> i need to convert a bunch of avi files how do i make them ipod format?
<xtknight> !videora
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aldi1> hendaus: is it working
<FunnyLookinHat> MikeyRibbs, maybe you should try searching google or ubuntuforums.org since nobody seems to be responding to you
<aldi1> gu014: isit working
<bulmer> is there a way to view a file that is ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC) ? this is the initrd.gz file of ubuntu
<xtknight> MikeyRibbs, maybe mencoder can make them into an mp4/h.264 codec.  search "mencoder ipod" in google without the quotes
<qwewqe> anyone here able to play avi files stored on a windows share?
<hannu> I've got kind of an elaborate question... could anybody help me find an answer?: If I have 2 named pipes, fifo1 and fifo2, and I do; (shell1) cat pipe1>pipe2 (shell2)cat pipe2|tee pipe1 (shell3)echo 1>pipe1; shell 2 spits out '1's. But if instead on shell1 I do: cat pipe1 | awk '{print $1}' > pipe2, I get nothing. What's different?
<MikeyRibbs> okay thanks guys
<gu014> aldil, it is working. thank you.  is there anyway to have it auto mount so that i do not have to manually issue the command everytime?
<bulmer> qwewqe: umm tried to transfer it over to linux side then play it?
<hendaus> aldi1, mount: can't find /media/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<xtknight> MikeyRibbs, http://changelog.complete.org/posts/495-An-iPod-under-Linux.html
<gu014> aldil, also, can i change the permission so i can unmount when not root
<bulmer> hendaus: do you have a directory called /media/windows?
<qwewqe> that works bulmar but isnt ideal woul rather be able to play across the network
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> bulmer,  yes
<xtknight> bulmer, what do you mean by view it?
<aldi1> gu014: hmmm well i dont use external disks... but there is an "auto" option which u can google for ... sorry thats how much i know now
<whileimhere> mikeyribbs: ipod encoding for linux http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/ipod/
<gu014> aldil, ok, thank you very much
<aldi1> gu014: i dont know...
<bulmer> xtknight: i tried to mount it with -o loop and i thought its an ext2 file, so i can see what files are in it
<aldi1> just type sudo umount /media/EXT
<gu014> aldil, yes, i was just wondering if i could right click | eject
<xtknight> bulmer, you're trying to see what's in /boot/initrd img you mean?
<bulmer> hendaus: which partition is your windoz format fs?
<aldi1> hendaus: do u have /media/windows line in fstab
<bulmer> xtknight: yes
<aldi1> do cat /etc/fstab
<hendaus> aldi1,  umount: /media/EXT: not found
<bruenig> it is like helping borat, this is fun to watch
<aldi1> hendaus: that was for gu014 from ubuntu room
<bulmer> aldi1: he does not need it to be defined in /etc/fstab to mount
<T3hMikey> xtknight: it worked when I ran the installation, but now I'm trying to do the configuration thing, and I get this error when I try to do one of the commands "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", what's it mean?
<aldi1> gu014: it is possibel as u can umount usbsticks... thats how much i know for now... good luck it shouldn be hard to find solution
<hendaus> aldi1,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9771/
<aldi1> hendaus: can we go again
<gu014> aldil, ok, thank you again
<aldi1> gu014: ur welcome
<xtknight> bulmer, ahh so youre here: initrd.img-2.6.20.2: ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC)
<bulmer> xtknight: actually its a file in the liveCD  /casper/initrd.gz
<xtknight> T3hMikey, hmm that doens't sound good.  what command did it happen on
<bulmer> xtknight: i assume they are similar, so im trying to mount an iso via -o loop
<qwewqe> i installed totem
<qwewqe> but cant find it in list of programs installed
<FunnyLookinHat> qwewqe, it shows up as "Movie Player" usually
<aldi1> hendaus: just sec till i paste ok
<bruenig> I don't know why they do that with totem
<bruenig> it only confuses things
<netham45> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> bruenig, because totem sucks, and calling it totem would make more people realize it   ; )
<bulmer> hendaus: you're attempting to mount a FS with no definition in /etc/fstab, you need to mount it manually then
<qwewqe> im always confused wiht this thing
<bruenig> totem is better than any other movie player in terms of gui and plays pretty  much everything, what else do you want
<aldi1> hendaus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9772/
<jamie_> just upgraded to feisty and had ltsp installed.ltsp did not work so i tried to rebuild and got this message ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/fd' to `/proc/self/fd': File exists anyone tell me how to get past this
<xtknight> bulmer, cat initrd.img-2.6.20.2|  cpio -i --make-directories
<qwewqe> so movie player is totem
<FunnyLookinHat> bruenig, errr....  VLC.  : )
<bulmer> xtknight: option -i to cpio is not install i hope :)
<xtknight> bulmer, do that if it's ASCII cpio.  or if it's still in gzip you do "gunzip < /boot/initrd.img | cpio -i --make-directories"
<netham45> can anyone hear me?
<qwewqe> ok i installed all codecs but it doesnt play avi files
<bruenig> vlc sucks at gui, I often play 2 or 3 videos at once, but there is no list, I can't stand it
<xtknight> bulmer, nope extract oddly enough hehe
<xtknight> bulmer, cpio isn't that..."sophisticated"
<bulmer> xtknight: okay..thanks
<bruenig> qwewqe, avi is just a container, you have not installed all the codecs clearly
<alienseer23> help, I accidentally removed my /tmp directory, how do I recreate it in console???
<qwewqe> ok will try again
<FunnyLookinHat> bruenig, lol, have you ever tried clicking the "list" button.... ?   : )    In any case, VLC isn't included because it supports restricted formats
<bruenig> qwewqe, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<MikeyRibbs> hey, i'm having trouble getting the ffmpeg xvid codec any hekp out there?
<aldi1> general question, how do i "unlock" my original username aldin - now i am aldi1
<bruenig> FunnyLookinHat, it opens in a new screen
<bruenig> s/screen/window/
<aldi1> hendaus: how is it going
<xtknight> aldi1, close the irc client aldin is based on.  is "aldin" a registered nick?
<moforila> hi, im trying to install xubuntu, after the boot screen my lcd has no display not even in safe graphics mode.
<moforila> what can i do?
<aldi1> xtknight: aldin is registered
<bruenig> !alternate | moforila
<ubotu> moforila: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xtknight> aldi1, /msg nickserv ghost aldin NICKPW
<matthew_> what is the the location of the C header files in Ubuntu?
<bulmer> moforila: yeah download alternate cd..which am about to do too right now
<xtknight> matthew_, /usr/src/linux/
<Dimensions> hiya i wanna use my internal hdd as my usb hdd ... what changes i need to make i have it mounted atm and its linux is as sda2
<xtknight> aldi1, either you ghosted it or the other one timed out, you can do "/nick aldin" now
<aldi1> xtknight: how do i connect now
<hendaus> aldi1,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9773/
<rockay> anybody think they can help with this kernel panic problem I'm having?
<qwewqe> can anyone here play avi files from a windows share using totem?
<atomiku> I seem to have lost my /boot/grub/stage1, how can get a new one?
<bruenig> qwewqe, use totem-xine
<xtknight> aldin, now identify with nickserv and youre at aldin again
<Smog_21> hello
<matthew1429> has anyone successfully setup an internet radio stream ripper in ubuntu?  I'm having all sorts of issues using VLC
<qwewqe> thanks burenig im just doing that now will see how it goes
<xtknight> atomiku, it can be regenerated through grub-install
<aldin> xtknight: thanks
<Smog_21> I need help updating the video card drivers
<Smog_21> please
<bruenig> qwewqe, and libxine-extracodecs
<atomiku> xtknight: I was having a little trouble with grub-installs, perhaps you can go into details?
<FunnyLookinHat> Smog_21, what video card?  and what is your issue?
<xtknight> atomiku, please post the output of "sudo fdisk -l" on pastebin
<aldin> hendaus: thats it
<Smog_21> FunnyLookinHat: a nVidia card
<aldin> ls /media/windows
<atomiku> its really messed at the moment
<FunnyLookinHat> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> Smog_21, visit that link:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atomiku> im moving all the partitions about
<xtknight> atomiku, what's messed?
<atomiku> I know which one I wanna install grub to though
<Smog_21> thanks
<aldin> hendaus: is it ok?
<xtknight> atomiku, ok which one?  /dev/hd.../dev/sd...?
<hendaus> aldin,  yes
<atomiku>  dev/hda1
<aldin> xtknight: thanks again
<aldin> hendaus: congrats
<xtknight> aldin, no problem
<xtknight> atomiku, is /dev/hda1 a windows parition or a linux one
<hendaus> aldin,  thank you , but where is the second hd disk how can i open it
<atomiku> I do not have windows ;)
<xtknight> atomiku, scary ;P
<MikeyRibbs> help, where do i get the xvid codec for ffmpeg
<aldin> hendaus: well i havet seen it on "fdisk -l"
<atomiku> I ditched windows ages ago
<aldin> can u post it again
<atomiku> im hardcore
<atomiku> (lol)
<aldin> hendaus: sudo fdisk -l
<atomiku> So, how do I do this grub-install ?
<xtknight> atomiku, well you probably want grub on your MBR anyhow, which would be /dev/hda not hda1
<aldin> atomiku
<aldin> do u have live cd
<arrow__> I can't get the sound in firefox to work on youtube
<atomiku> im on the livecd now
<netham45> WINDOWS BE THE PWNZERS OF THE OS WORLD!
<aldin> atomiku: great
<xtknight> arrow__, common flash/sound issue, you could search on the forums for it
<aldin> atomiku: do this :
<aldin> mkdir backup
<hendaus> aldin,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9774/
<atomiku> i got backups
<arrow__> xtknight: thx will do
<atomiku> all I wanna do is regenerate my stage1 file
<xtknight> atomiku, "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<xtknight> atomiku, err wait one sec you need to specify root dir
<aldin> sudo mount /dev/hdaX backup
<wolferine> what is the channel for Beryl questions?
<aldin> hdaX is ur linux partition
<xtknight> wolferine, #beryl
<atomiku> okay
<atomiku> aldin: with you so far, already have it mounted :)
<wolferine> isnt there another ubuntu one?
<xtknight> wolferine, #ubuntu-effects ?
<aldin> atomiku: good, now this
<wolferine> yes
<wolferine> thanks
<atomiku> xtknight: grub-install gave me alot of trouble even when I specified the root dir
<xtknight> atomiku, "sudo grub-install --root-directory=./backup /dev/hda" i think.  let's see if aldin and I agree with that one :P
<aldin> atomiku: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/home/atomiku/backup /dev/hda
<xtknight> yup
<atomiku> hmm
<atomiku> yeah okay
<atomiku> thanks :)
<xtknight> do his, ./backup might not work
<aldin> atomiku: what it says
<aldin> is it complaining
<aldin> it is ok if it mention xfs
<atomiku> looks good
<aldin> sudo reboot
<xtknight> atomiku, were you doing hda1 before?
<atomiku> now lemme root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0)
<aldin> & enjoy
<jimd3299> wow, that paste to web site is an awesome thing.
<aldin> jimd3299: that was my first though when i introduced it hehe
<atomiku> its all good
<bruenig> the magical pastebin wows another
<atomiku> now, the moment of truith... to reboot.
<atomiku> see you in a little while
<hendaus> aldin,  everything ok , but i have another little problem
<aldin> atomiku: good, go to boot and connect here with results
<ax7> Hi
<Akkard_> sup?
<aldin> hendaus: say
<bruenig> !hi | ax7
<ubotu> ax7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jimd3299> great community here!
<bruenig> !thanks | jimd3299
<ubotu> jimd3299: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<aldin> hendaus: btw i saw ur fdisk -l and it says u have hda & hdb
<sn4tch_loki> ubuntu rox ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<GreaseMonkey> um, why does it need a pipe symbol?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b peepsalot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<GreaseMonkey> my bot doesn't need that :\
<ax7> no
<hendaus> aldin,  yes
<xtknight> GreaseMonkey, only if it's directed towards a specific person
<GreaseMonkey> oh ok
<bruenig> GreaseMonkey, some factoids have spaces, so the pipe is necessary
<GreaseMonkey> but still
<bruenig> ubout, tell Greasemonkey about ubotu
<bruenig> ubotu, tell Greasemonkey about ubotu
<aldin> hendaus: well which "other" disk except hdb1 u thought to mount
<hendaus> aldin,  i have twi files .dat and i want to make it burn as dvd
<bruenig> you can always do that, that doesn't need a pipe
<GreaseMonkey> i get why it's called ubotu now :D
<xtknight> lol\
<GreaseMonkey> why do people use pipes though?
<GreaseMonkey> !hi peepsalot
<xtknight> holdover from bash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi peepsalot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> GreaseMonkey, see, spaces
<GreaseMonkey> !hi | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GreaseMonkey> oh ok
<netham45> Ubuntu sux, DOS 2.0 was better.
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<peepsalot> hi GreaseMonkey
<aldin> hendaus: i dont know that
<netham45> ok, I AM banned.
<aldin> hendaus: are those file movies type
<bruenig> !media players | GreaseMonkey this would not work without the pipe
<ubotu> GreaseMonkey this would not work without the pipe: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<aldin> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<Smog_21> uf, i think the drivers update very difficult for me. And more in english language
<aldin> that was on opera9.10
<GreaseMonkey> ah ok
<GreaseMonkey> ping
<hendaus> aldin,  yes they are movies,but when i was using windows before i use nero it hasw the option of burning video cd(vcd) and dvd
<alienseer23> hello, I did something realy dumb, deleted the /tmp directory, I remade it using "sudo mkdir /tmp" but now system won't login, I assume it is a permissions issue, how do I set the permissions correctly for this directory?
<GreaseMonkey> just looking up the database
<peepsalot> does someone know if this is a bug.  I open vim, and try to use ":help", and i get some error messages instead of ...help
<alienseer23> please
<bruenig> aldin, don't get started on vcd, I spent probably an hour on that
<peepsalot> or am i just missing some help package
<xtknight> peepsalot, for me it says E433: No tags file
<xtknight> E149: Sorry, no help for help.txt
<eck> peepsalot: i think the minimal vim does not come with help, do you have the full vim package installed?
<aldin> hendaus: i dont know that ... try to install k3b + all related packages an form k3b try all options a saw some vcds options or something like that
<peepsalot> xtknight, yes, that is the message
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install vim-full maybe?
<xtknight> vim-docs isnt it
<peepsalot> eck, I think i just have what came with Ubuntu, i will look for some other packages,
<bruenig> peepsalot, vim help worked for me
<xtknight> peepsalot, sudo apt-get install vim-full
<bruenig> peepsalot, and it is the vim that came with ubuntu
<aldin> xtknight: sudo apt-get install vim does th job
<xtknight> hrmm
<hendaus> aldin,  i try it and it just works with mpeg format
<eck> try installing vim rather than vim-tiny
<Arafangion> Bleh, can't get the feisty network-manager installed in edgy :(
<Arafangion> ls
<alienseer23> Q: if I accidentally delete the /tmp directory, how do I repair this? do I need to do a reinstall?
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<alienseer23> !/tmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lisapc> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 but I dont see any Synaptic at all!  where is it?
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<xtknight> alienseer23, i doubt it.  "sudo mkdir /tmp"
<silvertip257> My desktop rig just booted up and started the fsk utility, but remains there for much too long
<aldin> hendaus: aha... ok, i dont know try google there are mencoder dvdauthor plenty of dvd tools
<bruenig> lisapc, gksu synaptic do anything
<Arafangion> bruenig: I want the latest version that theoretically allows easy vpn configuration.
<peepsalot> ok eck, i had no idea there was different flavors of vim in ubuntu
<lisapc> im getting a popup message in ubuntu saying Netowekr Connection: Lo.  i can change it to eth0 though. what shall I do?
<alienseer23> xtknight, I did that, but after doing that user sessions last about 2 seconds?
<aldin> lisapc: system-> administration->synaptic package manager
<peepsalot> it works now, thank you
<xtknight> alienseer23, weird.  do you have any free space?
<eck> Arafangion: you want  network-manager-vpnc
* bruenig gives aldin the reward for condescending response of the day
<xtknight> alienseer23, and where are you now?
<aldin> lisapc: right clicke on it and type in eth0
<alienseer23> xtknight: yes, perhaps it is a permissions issue?
<hendaus> aldin,  one friend told me about devede, how can i installed it on dapper,coz it works on edgy
<Arafangion> E: Couldn't find package network-manager-vpnc
<alienseer23> xtknight: on a different computer
<hendaus> with edgy
<aldin> hendaus: are u on dapper
<hendaus> aldin,  yes
<xtknight> alienseer23, what are the permissions on /tmp.  mine are drwxrwxrwt  22 root root  4096 2007-03-10 22:43 tmp
<aldin> hendaus: is it possibel to get to edgy or feisty?
<aldin> hendaus: that would be the best
<aldin> hendaus: dapper got "old" a bit
<lisapc> aldin, i can chose eth0. shall I?
<aldin> lisapc: go for it
<hendaus> aldin,  but how i dont know how to update to edgy can u help me
<lisapc> bruenig,  im getting a popup message in ubuntu saying Netowekr Connection: Lo.  i can change it to eth0 though. what is lo?
<xtknight> !upgrade | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lisapc> aldin,  whats lo mean?
<eck> Arafangion: i guess it isn't in edgy (i am on feisty)
<xtknight> alienseer23, "sudo chmod 7777 /tmp" i believe you need to do after mkaing /tmp
<arrenlex> "Strong optimisation may lead to stability problems"
<arrenlex> What's the warning to disclaimer ratio in that statement?
<xtknight> lisapc,  lo means loopback
<eck> Arafangion: you can compile it yourself, i guess
<lisapc> xtknight,  cheers
<aldin> bruenig: what is this i am bad in "irc" syntax hehe "***bruenig gives aldin the reward for condescending response of the day"
* bruenig loves /me
* xtknight is crazy
* xtknight thinks aldin should learn about /me
<Arafangion> eck: I don't have /usr/include/linux/if_addr.h, so I really need to have a more recent glibc (one that's compiled with the more recent kernel). :(
* arrenlex /me'd your mom last night.
<aldin> can someone be kind to explain me these *** stars
<xtknight> aldin, type /me is crazy
* bruenig thinks people should see if he can /me
* bruenig is upset at xtknight killing any sort of humor that could be had, killjoy
<StoneNote> when I type /xtknight is crazy nothing happens
<xtknight> lol
* bruenig thinks aldin should not use gaim
<silvertip257> my desktop will not boot into Ubuntu 6.10, it stops after I see the message about doing a file system check w/ fsck
<lisapc> i have a notebook with a Nvidia Go 7300 video card.  How can I get Ubuntu to use this please?
<bruenig> !ati | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> silvertip257, well is it in the middle of fsck?  maybe wait a bit.  sometimes the progress bar appears on a different terminal, i learned that the hard way the other day.  odd and annoying bug
<aldin> ok guys, i have to go to sleep, salut form Bosnia & Herzegovina
<xtknight> aldin, bye
<lisapc> bruenig,  ty
<silvertip257> xtknight:  how long do you think b/c it's really hanging
<xtknight> silvertip257, probably not longer than 20 mins
<alienseer23> xtknight: I don't know how to get to that info from the console (listing the permissions on a directory)
<robbie_crash> I have an issue with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. When I first start up my machine, I have to immideately type something (ie my login) then my keyboard and mouse stop responding until I unplug and replug my bluetooth hub, then they work normally. It seems like I've got about 3 or 4 seconds to type before it stops responding, and if I don't, then it refuses to respond and I need to reboot
<bruenig> alienseer23, ls -l
<atomiku> back
<lisapc> is mplayer best for playing video files?
<bruenig> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<silvertip257> ok thanks xtknight
<Chapayev> hi need help with bluetooth modem link - drake to cingular gprs...
<atomiku> grub loads fine, but when ubuntu boots it says it cant find /sbin/init ... ive checked this out and /sbin/init is definately there!
<lisapc> bruenig,  hehe :) yeah its relative, i know :) sorry for my question
<robbie_crash> lisapc: vlc's probably easiest for everything
<mbac> is there an open source equivalent of mathematica?
<eck> the operative word there being 'usually' -- mplayer is the best :-)
<lisapc> robbie_crash,  does VLC support all comoression codecs?
<xtknight> atomiku, sorry, short recap?
<robbie_crash> como-who?
<bruenig> vlc has the most support I have found for formats
<atomiku> ?
<mbac> (for a scientific with-it research company wolfram research sure picks the wrong software business model)
<lisapc> robbie_crash,  compression codecs
<bruenig> vlc is the catchall if I can't get something to go in totem
<eck> mplayer has support for codecs not in vlc (or did over the summer)
<lisapc> bruenig, does vlc install all the codecs too?
<Chapayev> anyone have a good bluetooth in ubuntu guide??
<bruenig> eck, but the mplayer in the repos doesn't
<eck> specifically it had support for AMR before vlc
<robbie_crash> I've never come across a codec that vlc couldn't handle
<lisapc> eck, how I install mplayer and all codecs?
<peepsalot> What do you call the Ctrl-Alt-F1, etc.  those are consoles?  i get so confused with terminology
<lisapc> robbie_crash,  if I install VLC. will it also install all codecs?
<redDEAD> I've never come across a codec totem couldnt handle once properly configured
<xtknight> mbac, "euler" ?
<eck> lisapc: just get mplayer and vlc and try them both
<crdlb> redDEAD, gstreamer or xine?
<eck> lisapc: you can remove one of them later on
<lisapc> eck, ok
<atomiku> well, heres the error I get when booting ubuntu:
<robbie_crash> lisapc: after installing all its dependencies I don't think I've had to install extra codecs
<atomiku> (one sec)
<Chapayev> bluetooth w/ ubuntu anyone ??
<atomiku>  /sbin/init: 426:cannot open /dev/console: No such file Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<peepsalot> does someone know how to change the bell in a console?
<atomiku> something like that
<redDEAD> crdlb,  gstreamer
<robbie_crash> but redDEAD has a point, if you take the time, any program will work
<ray_> i have a big question for someone... my hard drive is showing the incorrect size :( any way to fix it?
<lisapc> will sudo apt-get upgrade place ubuntu to update?
<Madpilot> ubotu, bluetooth | Chapayev
<ubotu> Chapayev: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lisapc> robbie_crash,  sounds good
<redDEAD> robbie_crash, or use automatrix to add media codecs. no work at all
<crdlb> ray_, how incorrect? slightly off or really off?
<xtknight> mbac, sorry had a crash.  did "euler" do what you want?
<eck> peepsalot: i think it depends what console you are using
<robbie_crash> redDEAD: after installing vlc I've had no issues. It plays everything I tell it to,
<ray_> really off... it's supposed to be 61.5 GB and instead it's showing as 31.5 GB
<alienseer23> xtknight: d-wx--x--x
<ray_> i'm looking at it in gparted right now
<atomiku> i get this error when trynig to boot ubuntu: /sbin/init: 426:cannot open /dev/console: No such file Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<crdlb> ray_, it shows up a 31.5 in gparted?
<peepsalot> ah, i found the page i was looking for: http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2003-06/msg00244.html
<crdlb> as*
<peepsalot> to change system bell
<ray_> yes
<atomiku> how can i fix this? something is seriously wrong, /sbin/init is definately therwe
<xtknight> alienseer23, alright it needs to be drwxrwxrwt
<xtknight> anyone know what drwxrwxrwt  is in octal
<xtknight> 7777?
<redDEAD> robbie_crash, vlc is great
<lisapc> is there a file manager for ubuntu?
<xtknight> how do you find octal permissions instead of the adfdassfa nonsense with ls -l?
<ray_> crdlb, would you like the shortened version of what's all happened up to now?
<eck> lisapc: it's called nautilus
<orange__> !samba | curdie
<ubotu> curdie: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Arafangion> xtknight: Use the new-style permissions.
<Arafangion> xtknight: More flexible :)
<lisapc> eck does it come preinstalled?
<Arafangion> xtknight: See man chmod
<eck> lisapc: yes, of course :-)
<atomiku> is there a log of error message received when bootnig ubuntu?
<lisapc> eck,  where? :)
<lisapc> cant see it anywhere
<xtknight> meh its just frustrating
<ray_> i don't know if it would help solve the problem knowing the history
<eck> lisapc: it's integrated with gnome -- if you click the places thign and open a place it will launch nautilus
<crdlb> ray_, I have no idea why that would happen unless it's some kind of bug
<lisapc> i installed ubuntu with OEM as username.  can I delete that and change it?
<ray_> crdlb, that's why i think some history might be good to know
<ray_> :)
<crdlb> maybe
<xtknight> alienseer23, sudo chmod a+drwxt /tmp    i think
<xtknight> alienseer23, or something like that
<alienseer23> k
<alienseer23> brb
<xtknight> hold up
<alienseer23> !
<xtknight> that doesn't work
<alienseer23> ok
<ray_> it's been my 2nd hard drive in ubuntu for over a year and i decided i'd try dual booting on my newer computer that runs windows
<ray_> i put it in that computer and even though the bios didn't see it, i went ahead and installed linux, but it never installed grub
<ray_> i realized i forgot the jumpers on the back so i put those in and the bios saw it and windows did too
<xtknight> how do i find out the octal permissions of a file??
<Chapayev> how do i put in the code to authorize a bluetooth pairing ???
<atomiku> i get this error when trynig to boot ubuntu: /sbin/init: 426:cannot open /dev/console: No such file Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<Uff1> Hey, anyone got some spare time for a newbie like me?
<ray_> that's where it went bad.... i couldn't even install ubuntu anymore. the cd kept freezing
<Chapayev> or is there a file that it goes in?
<tonyyarusso> Uff1: just ask your question and see
<ray_> and then it began showing a capacity of 31.5 GB
<pavs> whats the latest kernel version?
<hendaus_> back
<crdlb> ray_, I think you hitting the 65,536 cylinder barrier: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/bios/sizeGB315-c.html
<ray_> even now that it's back on my ubuntu computer, it's wrong
<flafla> hey guys, ALSA is choppy in gstreamer-properties,  has anyone ever encountered this issue?
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  check out   http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<flafla> also the sound is choppy in general for flash media.
<Imsdle> I have no harddisk space at all and can't login
<xtknight> alienseer23, sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<xtknight> alienseer23, that's it
<flafla> also the sound is choppy/clicky in general for flash media.
<xtknight> and to find out octal perms do stat /file
<Uff1> Ok, I wonder how to change screen "update frequency(hm, don't know the word)", as I can only get 60hz.
<xtknight> Uff1, vertical frequency or refresh rate is the correct term actually.  crt or lcd?
<Uff1> Screen update frequency, that is.
<alienseer23> xtknight: that will give the "sticky" T as well?
<Uff1> CRT.
<xtknight> alienseer23, well that's what my /tmp is
<Chapayev> need a bluetooth gprs wiki
<Imsdle> how do I delete a really big directory
<alienseer23> ok
<xtknight> Imsdle, sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory
<xtknight> Dr_willis, thanks
<pavs> whats the latest kernel version?
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone have any problems getting vnc to work in
<Hydr0p0nX> 6.10 ?
<ray_> crdlb, would that really be a problem if the main hard drive is 70 GB?
<flafla> hey guys, ALSA is choppy in gstreamer-properties,  has anyone ever encountered this issue?
<liquidicecube> pavs: www.kernel.org
<crdlb> Imsdle, don't use sudo unless it's outside your home directory (to minimize the chance of accidents)
<Uff1> xtknight: CRT.
<crdlb> ray_, if not that's quite a coincidence
<xtknight> Uff1, hmm.  try this link
<xtknight> !fixres | Uff1
<ubotu> Uff1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tecky> is there any ftpd for the desktop install ?
<xtknight> Uff1, if it was an LCD, i would have said keep it at 60 Hz as LCDs don't like >60Hz and it's worthless for them.
<alienseer23> xtknight: Thank you! now onto getting a linksys wireless notebook adapter wpc54gr to work
<xtknight> alienseer23, so gnome logs in now?
<alienseer23> xtknight: yes, perfect
<Dr_willis> i think some of the newer lcds can go over 60Hz
<pavs> it says the latest stable kernel is 2.6.20.2 why is my kernel in ubuntu 2.6.17.11-generic? isnt it supposed to update automatically? what am i missing
<tecky> Is there any ftpd for the desktop install ??
<crdlb> ray_, a little googling indicates it may be a problem with your jumper settings (no more detail than that)
<kaz> hey, can someone help me with getting a hp cd-writer plus cd-rw drive to work in ubuntu?
<weijie902> tecky, you want a ftp client?
<Dr_willis> pavs,  that is the latest kernel included in edgyeft.
<ray_> crdlb, wait... i don't understand. if the bios on the windows computer can handle a 70 GB hd, why wouldn't it work with a 61.5 GB?
<tecky> weijie902, ftpd (DAEMON)
<weijie902> tecky, sorry
<tecky> np ;)
<Uff1> Hm, ok. Thanks xtknight, I'll be back if I encounter any problems :)
<tecky> just trying to get this setup
<tecky> ;\
<liquidicecube> tecky: try vsftpd
<ray_> crdlb, so if the jumpers are set correctly, the size will show correctly?
<pavs> br_willis i thought everytime there is a new kernle release it is ussually updated by all/most of the distros
<tonyyarusso> tecky: I also use vsftpd
<tecky> liquidicecube, how do i install this ... i'm a slackware convert ... so i'm used to having full root access to my machine.
<Dr_willis> pavs,  pavs  nope.
<crdlb> ray_, that what the internet seems to think
<liquidicecube> tecky: apt-get install vsftpd
<Uff1> Oh wait, xtknight, you dodn't give me a link?
<Madpilot> pavs, Ubuntu only updates security items after releases, as a general rule
<liquidicecube> tecky: who says you can't have "full root access" to your machine ?
<tecky> ahh ok .. so apt-get does  work ... i dont have to use that shitty install app :)
<Dr_willis> pavs,  ubuntu tends to rely on a 6 mo release cycle. theres some kernel updates but unless some big secuity issue pops up. they dont try to stay up to date with the daily releases..
<Uff1> didn't*
<xtknight> Uff1, ubotu did
<xtknight> !fixres | Uff1
<ubotu> Uff1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> tecky, apt-get & aptitude both work - and synaptic is just a GUI frontend for apt
<pavs> dr_willis & madpilot thanks for the info i didnt know.
<Imsdle> what is the other option to rsync.. one that creates versions
<Uff1> Oh! I see. Thanks. :)
<Imsdle> thanks xt knight btw
<pavs> any GUI frontend for rsync?
<ray_> do Sectors have anything to do with hard drive capacity?
<Dr_willis> ray_,  in one way or another.. yes. :) but i havent had to woprry about sectors and stuff in YEARS on hard drives
<crdlb> ray_, according to wiki, there are usually 512b in a sector
<tecky> Madpilot, ahh ... i was under the impression i had to use that crappy app that comes on the menu ... add/install software or something like that
<tecky> (shrug)
<xtknight> any way to adjust cluster size of ext3?
<ray_> can i calculate hard drive capacity from sectors?
<Madpilot> tecky, nope. that's just another front-end. Personally, I use synaptic most of the time, and aptitude if I happen to already be using the terminal
<robbie_crash> I have an issue with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. When I first start up my machine, I have to immideately type something (ie my login) then my keyboard and mouse stop responding until I unplug and replug my bluetooth hub, then they work normally. It seems like I've got about 3 or 4 seconds to type before it stops responding, and if I don't, then it refuses to respond and I need to reboot
<tecky> ahh ... more of a apt-* person myself
<tecky> ran command line for many years ;)
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  not after its been formated i think..    man mkfs.ext3   perhaps.
<infidel> how do i know what my boot partitian equals? ie... splashimage=(hd1,0)
<ray_> 66043215 (sectors) / 512 (bytes)... is that right?
<blackest> .where would i find .jar files in ubuntu i need to add some extra libs
<Frogzoo> infidel: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' and subtract one
<tecky> blackest, locate *.jar ?
<Dr_willis> blackest,  try 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate .jar'
<xtknight> Dr_willis, ah, any way to find out cluster size?
<silvertip257> xtknight:  thanks - your advice helped out, I let it boot up and left it for 10 min or so and it did its job - Ubuntu is back up & running!!!
<infidel> Frogzoo, ok, thanks
<xtknight> silvertip257, ahh good
<silvertip257> ah the joys of technology eh?
<xtknight> the joys of...poorly written fsck progress bars
<silvertip257> lol got me xtknight
<xtknight> sure is a fscking pain!
<xtknight> :P
<analyzer> hello
<ray_> 66043215 (sectors) / 512 (bytes)... is that right? does anyone know if that's the right way to figure out hard drive capacity?
<silvertip257> i'm happy dont ruin my fun
<silvertip257> LOL
<silvertip257> ** i mean HAHHA
<silvertip257> au revoir
<xtknight> ray_, erm no idea heh...any problem with "df -h" lol
<Tonren> Any caveats I should know about before partitioning an external hard drive so that it's part FAT32, part ext3?
<xtknight> Tonren, don't think so
<Tonren> ray_: Just use the -h switch on whatever comand line prog you're using
<suterfugio> How do I download coolgb when I have xwinwrap
<Tonren> xtknight: Sweet.  I want to be able to back up my home directory with rsync -avz
<kaz> how can i find out what device 'hdc' refers to?
<xtknight> Tonren, a PC and its partition table knows no different an internal from an external disk.  or even a usb key.
<ray_> Tonren, no command line program. i'm looking at gparted
<blackest> tecky the locate command is only finding jar files in my home dir i need to add some to the sun jdk
<suterfugio>  How do I download coolgb when I have xwinwra
<Tonren> xtknight: Yeah, I was jus twondering if it meant that KDE would stop auto-mounting it or something
<ray_> i'm having issues with incorrect hard drive size, so i'm just trying other options, like calculating size using Sectors
<ray_> ...if that's even possible
<Tonren> ray_: Ahh.  Can't help you out then... sorry
<Arafangion> ray_: What size does your bios report it to be?
<Tonren> Does KDE play nice with gparted?
<xtknight> kaz, it is the third IDE disk.  HD means hard disk and the a-z after it indicates your ide disk (hda=primary,hdb=slave is channel 1, hdc=primary,hdd=slave is channel 2)
<razorbuzz> Hopefully a simple install question I just haven't been able to find an answer to:  Is it possible to install Ubuntu (such as the Feisty testing) to another partition without rebooting, installing, etc.  ie:  When installing Gentoo to another partition you can do it through a chroot/fakeroot environment in terminal and get everything completely setup..then you just reboot and choose Gentoo from GRUB.  Is it possible to install Ubunt
<razorbuzz> u in a similar manner?
<freakman> has anyone here been able to install ubuntu on a mac pro?
<ray_> i don't know how to get to bios with linux
<Arafangion> ray_: I know that linux doesn't use the bios per se, but I've had issues (different issues, actually), when the bios thought it was one size, and the OS thought it was another.
<tecky> blackest, then you need to 'sudo updatedb' && 'locate *.jar'
<jake222> Hi  i am trying to set up dual monitors
<tecky> w/o the '
<lisapc> when I play mpeg files using mplayer, the files play! but when i play WMV files, i hear sound but no video!  any advice?
<Arafangion> ray_: Usually you press F1 at reboot...
<jake222>  with 2 different x servers
<tecky> blackest, type this ' sudo updatedb && locate *.jar
<bulmer> blacktest do you have sun java installed?
<ray_> i'll try that
<kaz> xtknight, is it used to refer to cd-rom drives too?
<ray_> Arafangion, thanks
<Dr_willis> i dont think ya want a locate *.jar   just locate .jar
<suterfugio>  How do I download coolgb when I have xwinwra
<xtknight> kaz, yup, whatever is on the IDE channel.  SATA (serial ATA) and SCSI devices appear as /dev/sdx
<{NmE}> Can anyone help me mount my NTFS drives in Edgy?
<ray_> first, what is F1 do?
<weijie902> {NmE}, ok
<xtknight> Tonren, kde should automount two paritions when u plug in the ext HD now
<Dr_willis> suterfugio,  i dont think that made any sence to anyone.
<xtknight> Tonren, as far as i know
<xurps> comes python with UBUNTU?
<xtknight> Tonren, and it's impossible for kde and gparted not to play nice...they're like completely diff things :P
<{NmE}> Weigi, want to priv chat? or no?
<cycro> how do i make currently running apps appear in the tray?
<weijie902> {NmE}, go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<Tonren> xtknight: well, gparted didn't work.  I'll use qparted
<suterfugio> Can you explain me how to use coolbg
<ThePlaneskeeper> Just so all ya know- if you download the cluster program in ubuntu add/remove utility, it will lock up your computer as it loads Grub
<xtknight> Tonren, why didn't gparted work?
<weijie902> {NmE}, sure private chat
<xtknight> qtparted actually for the kde version
<mike930> can someone help me configure my rt61 wireless card setup script at start up? for some reason it wont load all my iwconfig commands in init.d/rt61up
<blackest> tecky thanks i guess that will take a while
<Tonren> xtknight: I have no idea; it just froze on "Analyzing all devices"
<jake222> Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> !ingo coolbg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ingo coolbg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tecky> its updating your local database search file ... then will search the file for the locations of *.jar files
<Dr_willis> !info coolbg
<ubotu> Package coolbg does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<xtknight> Tonren, ah, rather common problem
<xurps> can I run python using UBUNTU?
<Dr_willis> suterfugio,  never heard of it..
<Tonren> xtknight: What causes it?
<lisapc> when I play mpeg files using mplayer, the files play! but when i play WMV files, i hear sound but no video!  any advice?  pls?
<xtknight> Tonren, that i dont know...i just haer about that a lot
<{NmE}> awww I have to reg 1st, weigie902
<analyzer> hello all
<Tonren> xtknight: Lame, heh
<weijie902> {NmE}, you there?
<lisapc> .clear
<{NmE}> Yes
<mike930> anyone know anything about rt61 cards?
<weijie902> {NmE}, i made a private chat
<Tonren> Oh dear... qtparted appears to be freezing.
<weijie902> {NmE}, or just read http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<bulmer> mike930: did you try to get it working manually first before using init.d?
<ant> Tonren : what are you trying to do?
<{NmE}> Yeah, ill read and let you know if i need more help
<analyzer> can anyone tell me... if i will install ubuntu then will i get system where i dont need to compile each application to install it?
<{NmE}> Thanks for the url though!!! hope it works!! >.<!!
<weijie902> {NmE}, it should
<mike930> bulmer: yeah it works fine, but when I start up it wont load
<analyzer> will bin packages optimized for athlon-xp?
<{NmE}> kk. thanks again.. ill let you know if i run into any problems.
<Tonren> ant: All I did was "kdesu qtparted" and click on /dev/sda1.  I want to repartition my external HD so that it's 55GB FAT32 and 5GB ext3 so I can backup my home directory with rsync -avz
<ant> Tonren : have you tried a non-gui partitioner?
<bulmer> mike930: what do you mean when you start up? manually?
<Tonren> ant: No, because they terrify me.  I mean, they literally terrify me.  I get the shakes every time I start to use one.
<xtknight> Tonren, is any of the data on the ext HD right now important?
<cycro> what good alternatives to kiba-dock are there?
<Tonren> xtknight: Yes, rather.
<bulmer> Tonren: fat32 has limits you're exceeding it with 55GB
<xtknight> eh?
<ant> Tonren : heh, understandable, but obviously if you read a little about fdisk, its really easy to use.
<mike930> bulmer: when I start up I want it to automatically load up the card and connect to the router. When I start up though, when I iwconfig none of the setting are stored
<ant> !fdisk | Tonren
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonren> bulmer: What?!  Why would Western Digital ship a 60GB external hard drive that's FAT32 if FAT32 can't have that much?!
<xtknight> Tonren, the HD itself is not fat32
<flafla> I want to add a new sound card to my machine.  How easy will the process be?  will Ubuntu automatically recognise the new hardware?
<makuseru> isnt fdist windows
<makuseru> fdisk*
<xtknight> Tonren, it's a big blob of zeroes.  fat32 is something that fills some of those zeros.  so is ntfs and ext3
<ant> its multi-platform
<makuseru> flafla: yes
<flafla> makuseru great,  thanks
<xtknight> fat32 doesn't go beyond 32gigs, correct?
<bulmer> Tonren umm will i dont know why they ship it like so, but i suspect you are coming across the limit problem
<Tonren> xtknight: But they had to ship it with a file system, and the fs they shipped it with was Fat32.
<flafla> what about surround sound.  how easy is it to set up surround sound?
<makuseru> flafla: no prob
<xtknight> Tonren, HDs don't ship with a file system afaik
<JordiGH> Can the Ubuntu installer encrypt partitions?
<makuseru> flafla: mine was easy
<Tonren> xtknight: External ones do.
<Uff2> Hi again, I have a question: Many guides tell me to edit my "xorg.conf"-file. However, it can't be done. Overwriting disabled...(Can't think of the right expression, too tired.)
<Uff2> So, how do I change this?
<Tonren> xtknight: It's an external USB HD.
<xtknight> Tonren, well i guess that wasn't a smart idea
<flafla> makuseru:  is there a site that describes how to do it?
<Tonren> xtknight: WD did it, not me.
<bulmer> mike930: your settings are not stored? check your script carefully
<Tonren> xtknight: And it's been working 100% fine.
<Tonren> !sudo | Uff2
<ubotu> Uff2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<makuseru> flafla: one mine all i had to do was plug it up, and any file was was surround played surround
<lachlan> Does anyone know why ubuntu would be not recognising and cd's/dvd's i put in the drive?
<ant> Uff2 : are you getting permission denied?
<mike930> bulmer: everything in the script seems to be ok, it was all copied and pasted into the startup script
<TuTUx> come on, everybody take a look at this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ViKhwdXmmE
* cafuego_ refuses
<bullgard1> What are the names of the executable files of the program package usbutils?
<xtknight> Tonren, never mind, max for fat32 is 2 terabytes
<bulmer> mike930: you can have your script debug but putting a -x option on your script at the top
* ant curious.. 
<xtknight> Tonren, we were mistaken
<cafuego_> dpkg -L usbutils | grep bin
<weijie902> {NmE}, did it work?
<xtknight> Tonren, it was fat 16 that had a 2 gig limit
<Uff2> ant: I can't save it...
<Uff2> xknight: That link won't helpme at all, been using ubuntu for like 3 hours. :/
<weijie902> {NmE}, i gtg, so if it didnt pls ask around
<makuseru> i think you got the max for ONE file on fat 32 mixed up with total size
<{NmE}> ok, thank you
<mike930> bulmer: what will that do during start up? will it just step through it like normal code debug?
* bulmer makes notes of Fat32 limits..
<makuseru> cause i think 55 is about the max for one file on fat32
<cafuego_> fat32 maxes out at 2GB for a single file.
<ant> Uff2 : use sudo in front of your command to do that
<xtknight> max for one file on fat32 is 4G
<Tonren> I thought that sounded kind of ridiculous
<makuseru> really?
<makuseru> its THAT small?
<xtknight> yea
<cafuego_> Oh that's right, 2GB is HFS :-)
<makuseru> wow, thought it was bigger than that
<bulmer> mike930: yeah, i hope so..but you can test it without rebooting, go to single user and back to multi-user
<ant> Uff2 : "sudo gedit xorg.conf"
<Tonren> Of course, this begs the question: Why is qtparted crashing when I click on /dev/sda1?
<xtknight> Uff2, well i don't know...im about to go to sleep and a tired me paired with an ubuntu n00b don't bode well together :P
<cafuego_> makuseru: Yes, just big enough to not fit a DVD iso.
<makuseru> haha
<xtknight> Uff2, fortunately there are other people kinder than myself willing to help so i suggest you heed to their advice
<mike930> bulmer: what do you mean?
<mIRCTRUser-366> hey all any one know how to restore backup file, i have a gzip file; when i extract it, it gives me single text based huge file... it includes everything 'bout my server.. but i need to see folder by folder as tar mode
<mIRCTRUser-366> ?
<Uff2> ant: I am editing xorg.conf in the text editor "gedit", and I can't click save...I have no idea what command I should use for saving, hehe.
<bulmer> mike930: you can always test your script ..run it manually
<ant> Uff2 : type "sudo gedit xorg.conf"
<cafuego_> mIRCTRUser-366: don't gunzip it, untar it. 'tar xfz <file.tar.gz>'
<Uff2> xtknight: Don't worry, thanks for the help :)
<Uff2> Thanks ant!
<ant> Uff2 : use "sudo" in front of your command to get permission.
<xtknight> Uff2, as for the save thing you need to use "gksudo gedit xorg.conf" to get permission
<Tonren> Can anyone give me a hint here?  Why would qtparted crash when I click on my external HD?
<bulmer> mike930: as in /etc/init.d/rt61 restart or start..assuming you follow the chkconfig format..
<xtknight> gksu/gksudo for gtk apps to avoid a couple issues.  sudo for command line.
<xtknight> Tonren, run "gksu gparted" from a terminal then report what happens in the terminal during the freeze
<ant> Uff2 : xtknight is right. but despite that sudo works fine.
<xtknight> i never did know the diff between gksudo/sudo but i've always been taught to use gksudo
<Tonren> xtknight: k, I'll be using "kdesu" though, I'm in KDE
<lachlan> xtknight: i finally managed to get ubuntu working! thanks for all your help:)
<xtknight> Tonren, gotcha.
<Tonren> xtknight: Absolutely nothing happens in the terminal
<xtknight> Tonren, actually gksu still for gtk apps regardless of if you're running KDE
<Tonren> xtknight: The "Getting info about partitoin /dev/sda" popup appears, at 50%, and nothing happens
<K`zan> My ability to use USB devices seems to have ended as of today?!?  I can run stuff that needs USB as root (gtkam in this case) but not as myself, what does one have to do to be able to access USB stuff, there is no group USB !?!?  TIA!
<mike930> bulmer: when I run it it goes through the script ending with dhclient ra0, seems to be running normal when I run it
<moforila> Hi, xubuntu has problems with my lcd or graphics card, even in safe graphics mode, what can i do?
<Tonren> xtknight: Same result with gksu
<xtknight> how do i control mounting parameters of a usb stick that's automatically mounted?  it appears in mtab but not fstab
<h3h_timo> hey guys, i reallly effed up my xserver, i used this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Internet_Explorer_.2B_Flash_9_.28IEs4Linux.29 to install internet explorer, and afterwards i rebooted to find a broken xserver, i know that i accidentaly ran the actually ./ies4linux as root, which was what broke it, anyone have any suggestions?
<ant> moforila : what card do you got?
<xtknight> internet explorer under linux?  ughhhh
<xtknight> sorry :P
<moforila> ant. 6600GT works fine with knoppix, i think its the lcd
<xtknight> Tonren, sorry, i really don't know
<h3h_timo> xtknight, i dont even know why i did it, i think i was bored, but anyway, it messed up my xserver some how
<orange_> can someone help me edit my smb.conf file
<orange_> or link me to a guide
<ant> moforila : thats nvidia no?
<orange_> cant seem to find one that goes into detail
<xtknight> h3h_timo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moforila> ant, yes
<Tonren> xtknight: This is confusing... I have a /dev/sda and a /dev/sda1
<ant> !nvidia | moforila
<ubotu> moforila: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> mike930: put a comment to spit it out to the /var/log/messages so you know your script runs right?
<moforila> ant, i have all the settings used by freebsd and knoppix for xorg
<h3h_timo> xtknight, i tried, whenever i try to log from gdm an error message pops up saying that access is denied
<mIRCTRUser-366> hey
<xtknight> Tonren, /dev/sda is the hard drive.  sda1 is the FAT32 (i assume) partition you've already got on there
<Tonren> xtknight: Ahhhhh.  I see.
<mIRCTRUser-366> there is backup in my server, is it possible to restore just some files?
<moforila> thanks
<ant> moforila : i would install the nvidia propriety drivers for ubuntu
<xtknight> h3h_timo, i dont know why it would mess your x server up.  well do you have a /tmp folder?  im looking at the script now, that's all i see that could have gone wrong
<bulmer> mIRCTRUser-366: which command did you use to make the back-ups?
<flafla> is it just me or is a lot of people having sound crackling problems recently?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<mIRCTRUser-366> bulmer,  dump
<mike930> bulmer: i don't need to do that, because when it runs through it comes back saying the process id already exist...
<h3h_timo> xtknight, so what do you suggest i do?
<matthew1429> has anyone successfully setup an internet radio stream ripper in ubuntu?  I'm having all sorts of issues using VLC
<h3h_timo> xtknight, im in windows right now, how can i see my linux filesystem? i never installed the drivers
<xtknight> h3h_timo, check if you have a /tmp folder and check the permissions on it
<xtknight> h3h_timo, um, install explore2fs
<flafla> is it just me or is a lot of people having sound crackling problems recently?
<bulmer> mIRCTRUser-366: umm i dont think you can easily tell dump/restore to pick and choose only specific dirs or files..but im not 100% sure of the options
<h3h_timo> xtknight, isnt there a driver for the filesystem that is built right into windows??
<xtknight> h3h_timo, for ext2?  no.  but there is an external IFS file system driver you can get to read ext2 and ext3, somewhere off sourceforge
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bulmer> mike930: dont forget that the other network related scripts may already be running dhcpclient..
<Ashbringer> Hey, does anyone know the status on the stability of the broadcom 4311 chipset with bcm43xx?
<mike930> bulmer: can i put them in the network/interface would it run?
<h3h_timo> xtknight, alright how can i check permissions from that, or can i?
<xtknight> h3h_timo, uhhhh i can't remember.  maybe right click on the /tmp folder
<bulmer> mike930: sure try it, thats the way its supposed to be anyways,
<ant> Ashbringer : i am looking for the same thing at the moment
<ant> !broadcom
<wiseelben> anyone here own a zen vision:m?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arfy> Hi there. A friend and I are trying to install ubuntu on an acer laptop with an AMD64. 1. Is it ok to run the x86 32-bit on this system? Also, we tried the modifcation of xorg.conf, changing driver "ati" to driver "vesa" and get an error about the X server confiuration failing. any suggestions here?
<xtknight> for bcm43xx you need to cut firmware from the windows drivers
<bullgard1> cafuego_: The dpkg command you suggested works great. Thank you.
<h3h_timo> xtknight, alright i right clicked it
<xtknight> h3h_timo, erm properties?  anywhere does it say permissions for /tmp?
<Tonren> Gah... I'm trying to get something done with a command line partition editor, but I can't figur eanything out
<Tonren> Why is qtparted crashing and freezing when I select /dev/sda?!
<xtknight> h3h_timo, really all i wonder is if /tmp even exists
<Ashbringer> I know I need to cut firmware, but the bcm43xx driver is listed as "unstable" for the 4311 chipset. Are there any changes in that?
<h3h_timo> xtknight, yeah tmp is there
<h3h_timo> there is an attributes
<guma> any one familiar with svn? Where do you add default svn+ssh://username@host on client side so I do not have to type it everytime
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me where the network configuration file is located?
<xtknight> Ashbringer, hrm sorry i have no idea.  kernel 2.6.20.2 was just released the other day though.  you might search the kernel mailing lists.  all i know is that i got bcm43xx working on one of my laptops but i dont think it was a 4311
<xtknight> h3h_timo, sorry i have absolutely no idea why it screwed up your gdm
<K`zan> What does one do about this folks: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'
<ant> xtknight : was it a pain?
<bulmer> alienseer23: umm you tried /etc/network/interfaces ?
<h3h_timo> xtknight, there is a box that says user and has read, execute, write, and suid in it, and there is a group and other box with the same controls contained in them
<mike930> bulmer: thanks, I'm going to restart and try it now
<h3h_timo> xtknight, i can get to my gdm
<h3h_timo> usually whenever i screw up my xorg it wont even show that
<xtknight> ant, sort of.  bcm43xx kernel driver worked but i had to use fwcutter to grab firmware out.  after that (i think you put it in /lib/firmware) it worked pretty well
<h3h_timo> xtknight, is there a way to create a new user?? and try to log on with that
<xtknight> h3h_timo, yes actually
<colbert> Are there themes for XChat ??
<Tonren> How do I shrink a partition's size with a command line utility?
<ant> xtknight : thanks for the general direction
<xtknight> h3h_timo, sudo adduser newusername --home=/home/newusername
<xtknight> Tonren, you could try just "parted" which is better than fdisk and cfdisk imo
<xtknight> don't ask me how to use it though :O
<Tonren> xtknight: How do you - gah..
<h3h_timo> xtknight, u think that could work
<xtknight> h3h_timo, yup it may very well
<loiic> Hi there
<Tonren> xtknight: It seems like there's something WRONG with my external.  If I try to "check" it in parted, parted freezes
<Tonren> What the crap is going on!?!!
<h3h_timo> xtknight, if it doesnt do you have any other suggestions?
<xtknight> h3h_timo, well what is the exact error?
<loiic> can't figure out why the umask applied to file transfered by scp on my ubuntu server is 0077 whereas it should be 0022
<K`zan> Thanks anyhow folks.
<xtknight> Tonren, only file system on the external is vfat (fat32) right?
<xtknight> loiic, inverse octal permissions
<loiic> is that a default behavior in ubuntu or i messed up in some configuration file
<Tonren> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> loiic, 7777-0077 = 0022
<h3h_timo> xtknight, i didnt write down what it does, but i can get to my login screen, everything appears to be working ,i can even select to boot into a safe gnome session, but whenever i log in it gives me an error, says some kind of permission is denied and kicks me out
<xtknight> loiic, chmod uses octal, umask uses inverse octal
<loiic> you got me wrong xtknight, i know how it works
<high-freq> um i'm on wireless and i don't see my signal meter anymore...i'm on the router and it says signal 0...is there a fix for this to reget my signal meter working
<loiic> just cant figure out why it is this umask that is applied to my files whereas the umask is set to 0022 on the entire system
<xtknight> Tonren, unmount the drive (sudo umount /dev/hda1)
<mintsoup> why isn't the default python package in ubuntu the most recent one?
<S0crates> Does anyone know if and when Anjuta 2.1.1 will be in the Ubuntu Repositories?
<Tonren> xtknight: /dev/hda1 is my actual HD... do you mean /dev/sda1?
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<xtknight> Tonren, sorry, yeah
<h3h_timo> xtknight, did you get that looonggg message?
<Tonren> xtknight: I tried that before... even unmounted, nothing works. EVerything freezes
<loiic> sshd conf on my ubuntu and on my debian servers are the same, that's why i dont understand this difference is behavior
<xtknight> h3h_timo, hrm yeah just busy sec
<loiic> s/is/in/
<xtknight> Tonren, after unmount do "sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sda1"
<h3h_timo> xtknight, i noticed i have time
<Tonren> xtknight: What does that do?
<xtknight> h3h_timo, i was going to suggest maybe you have no free space.  or xsessions is messed, or /home has wrong permissions.  other than that i dont know.  a new user may work
<xtknight> Tonren, performs fsck (file system check) on /dev/sda1 with the "automatic fix" option
<ant> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<h3h_timo> xtknight, ill try it, thanks
<{NmE}> yippie! I got my drives mounted.. now i want to listen to my music.. Can someone point me in the right direction to get .mp3s working? Also, what is a good media player to use? (I hate Itune-esk players. Looking for something like Winamp)
<ant> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> xtknight: I'm gonna run it without -a, I don't want to do anything without knowing what's happening
<{NmE}> Well, all my music is already in mp3.. or else i WOULD :(
<Tonren> xtknight: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<Tonren> xtknight: I hit "No action" so I can see what else is up.  Right now it's hanging...
<Tonren> xtknight: How long should this take on about 45GB?
<xtknight> Tonren, alright i suppose doing it without -a was a good idea
<xtknight> Tonren, the boot sector thing is a tad odd
<Tonren> xtknight: Yeah, when I used "cfdisk" it said that the "bootable" flag was set, which it doesn't need to be
<xtknight> Tonren, but that can be solved using the program "testdisk" if there are serious problems.  if it mounts i doubt there's a bad problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> xtknight: No other information yet... fsck is still hanging
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@75.60.205.251]  by tonyyarusso
<xtknight> you can activate the fsck progres bar if you want
<xtknight> let me get the cmd
<Tonren> xtknight: S'ok, it finished
<Tonren> xtknight: No errors
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-43572975.dyn.optonline.net]  by tonyyarusso
<xtknight> kill -USR1 "pid of fsck" to activate fsck progress bar
<xtknight> for further ref
<Tonren> xtknight: Still doesn't explain why qtparted and gparted freeze.
<Tonren> xtknight: AND parted.
<{NmE}> So what does everyone use for listening to music?? Looking to find something like winamp.. Very simple and easy to look at.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216-155-79-95.bk1-dsl.surnet.cl]  by tonyyarusso
<Tonren> {NmE}: Try amaroK or Rhythmbox or MPD/MPC
<FunnyLookinHat> {NmE}, xmms = winamp clone... but I liek banshee, it's a lot like itunes but runs fast
<xtknight> Tonren, well try "fsck.vfat -v /dev/sda1"  -v means verbose, more output
<lachlan> xtknight: do you know why my CD/DVD writer would be unable to recognise CD's and DVD's?
<xtknight> Tonren, sudo actually
<xtknight> lachlan, erm not particularly
<{NmE}> Funnylookinhat, thanks, but I like winamp!  (xmms.. THATS what it was.. was using ubuntu a few versions ago and had one that i liked .. THANKS!)
<xtknight> lachlan, what do you mean exactly?  it can see the burner but it has no feeling of what media is inside and refuses to burn?
<xtknight> {NmE}, check out Audacious too for a gnome verrsion of xmms
<FunnyLookinHat> {NmE}, lol no worries  : )
<{NmE}> xtknight, is it in the package manager? or do i have to google it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81-224-136-132-no23.tbcn.telia.com]  by tonyyarusso
<Tonren> xtknight: sudo kill -USR1 `pgrep fsck` actually kills fsck.  :\
<Tonren> xtknight: Also, no new information with -v
<xtknight> hmm
<lachlan> when i put a cd in the drive, and then go to computer and click "CD ROM 1" it says "Unable to mount the selected volume"
<JordiGH> Can the Ubuntu installer encrypt partitions?
<Tonren> xtknight: Should I let it fix the boot thingummy?
<{NmE}> funnylookinhat, yeah, i just dont like iTunes that much.. I already have my music organized.. so i dont need to to do it for me!
<xtknight> {NmE}, it's in the package manager for Feisty, i dont know about Edgy
<tonyyarusso> JordiGH: not yet.  soon.
<xtknight> Tonren, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-95-131-50.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
<Tonren> xtknight: I'm copying original to backup
<JordiGH> tonyyarusso: Thanks.
<xtknight> Tonren, original what?
<xtknight> Tonren, oh i gotcha
<xtknight> Tonren, original MBR to backup mbr..
<xtknight> boot record, rather
<Cookie> hello?
<{NmE}> xtknight, ok.. thanks, ill check
<Tonren> xtknight: I hope I'm not breaking everything
<lachlan> xtknight: when i put a cd in the drive, and then go to computer and click "CD ROM 1" it says "Unable to mount the selected volume"
<xtknight> Tonren, as long as you can mount it, that's what you should be doing.  original->backup
<Cookie> need someone help with ubuntu if anyone could help :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!4282b19a@*]  by tonyyarusso
<xtknight> !ask | Cookie
<Tonren> !ask | Cookie
<ubotu> Cookie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tonren> xtknight: JINX 1 2 3!
<xtknight> heheh
<Cookie> lmao
<Cookie> ok
<infidel> where would i point my splash screen to if this is where my /boot partition? /dev/hda1 on /boot
<Phatrabbi1> how can i get ubuntu to reinstall my sound drivers automatically ?
<Tonren> "point your splash screen to?"
<xtknight> lachlan, odd.  does it happen with every cd?
<xtknight> Tonren, well is it done copying original->backup bootrecord?
<lachlan> so far it has happened to a dvd, data cd, album and to the disc that came with the rom
<hajiki> hey how do i make  hidden files or folders visible forever?
<Tonren> xtknight: Yeah.  Still no other changes or errors
<Phatrabbi1> how can i get ubuntu to reinstall my sound drivers automatically ?
<Cookie> I just downloaded Ubuntu today, and I burned it to a disc using Infra. So, my problem is when I boot it from the cd it runs awhile on the loading screen but after awhile it goes all black and it locks up.
<lachlan> although i didn relaise expect the last of those to work
<lachlan> really*
<Enkidu1016> i forgot the other channel that has the howto's for beryl
<Tonren> xtknight: parted is STILL freezing when I "select /dev/sda" "check 1"
<xtknight> Tonren, guess it's only e2fsck that responds to USR1 and shows a progress bar
<xtknight> Tonren, but anyway
<Tonren> xtknight: yeah only extfs supports progress bar
<lachlan> xtknight: so far it has happened to a dvd, data cd, album and to the disc that came with the rom
<ant> Enkidu1016 : #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> lachlan, weird.  bout bed time for me though
<Enkidu1016> ant: thanks
<Tonren> xtknight: I'm about ready to give up... I just have no idea why qtparted and gparted keep freezing.
<ant> :)
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<Cookie> lol no one knows my problem
<RYUTAZA> Hello all
<Phatrabbi1> how can i get ubuntu to reinstall my sound drivers automatically ?
<lachlan> xtknight: thats a shame. well, good(k)night;)
<xtknight> lachlan,  yeah cya i may be on tomorrow
<xtknight> Tonren, i dont know either.
<lachlan> ok, thanks
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me why qtparted would freeze on "gathering info about device /dev/sda1" (my external HD) when I click on it?
<ant> Cookie : when does it go black?
<xtknight> Tonren, all i can suggest is the parted resize command.  it takes megabytes as a parameter i think so it doens't soudn too bad
<ArtVandalae> Tonren, try run it as root
<ant> Cookie : is it just after the splash screen?
<Cookie> you know when it says Ubuntu and it shows it loading up the OS?
<Cookie> yeah
<Cookie> ant: yeah
<Tonren> ArtVandalae: I have been
<Tonren> xtknight: I don't wanna resize it smaller than the amoutn of used diskspace, though
<ant> !nvidia | Cookie
<ubotu> Cookie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@modemcable154.177-130-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by tonyyarusso
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2279566#post2279566 << please post the solution in this thread for future reference
<Cookie> oo it's the video drivers? ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Cookie> thx guys
<Tom_> hmm
<Tom_> silly silly
<ant> Cookie : if you have problems after, come back..
<Tom_> out of curisoity
<Tom_> *curiosity
<Tom_> how can i get the REAL xchat installed
<magnushc> how do you the window size on nestra, the window is to small,
<Tom_> rather than this xchat-gnome
<Cookie> k
<GionnyBoss> how can I change screen resolution on the fly on Ubuntu Edgy?
<xtknight> Tonren, what about the gparted livecd?  i don't suppose it supports external HDs though?
<buddy> can I use compiz with my ati xpress 200 on board in a ecs motherboard?
<xtknight> GionnyBoss, ctrl alt plus and ctrl alt minus, or system->preferences->Screen res
<Tonren> xtknight: Probably not
<ant> buddy : #ubuntu-effects
<GionnyBoss> I have only one screen resolution in Screen Resolution
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<HHornblower> Hi, all. I'm having a lot of problems with wireless internet. I have a gateway laptop and I'm using Fiesty Fawn. The FAQ's for the Broadcom didn't work. I did get one of my USB adapters to work, but it stopped after rebooting.
<Tonren> Uggh... this is awful
<HHornblower> it could still be seen, identified, scan for networks, FIND them... even got an IP ady.
<ArtVandalae> HHornblower, Feisty isn't even out yet :\
<HHornblower> *addy.
<Cookie> ant: that site you just gave me, do you have to be in ubuntu to install?
<HHornblower> ?? ok.
<GionnyBoss> the point is that I installed 915resolution to resolve the problem of a bug of the Intel graphic chipset I have, so I can use my laptop native screen resolution. But when I connect an extern monitor I get problems if monitor supports only a lower resolution.
<HHornblower> I'm being an idiot then. Version is 7.04
<ArtVandalae> HHornblower, no I mean it's out. But it's only alpha
<makuseru> GionnyBoss: change it in your xorg
<ArtVandalae> HHornblower, do you have any previous linux/ubuntu experience?
<Johno> does ubuntu support dial up?
<makuseru> HHornblower. try #ubuntu+1
<ant> Cookie : what you do is when grub loads choose the recovery kernel, you will get a command prompt. work from there
<HHornblower> ArtVandalae: OK. It's also the best version that supports my hardware.
<ant> Cookie : what card do you have?
<dimeotane> anyone tried nubuntu? is it any good?
<HHornblower> ArtVandalae: Yes, quite a bit with Gentoo and Slackware.
<GionnyBoss> makuseru, should I include all the resolution I want the have in xorg.conf? But then will this 915resolution work? Now I setted 640x480 and with this 915resolution it uses 1440x900 ...
<Chicory> I'm getting errors about not being able to lock my .Xauthority file.
<Chicory> Has it been corrupted in some way?
<Cookie> ant: radeon 9550 going to upgrade soon when i get more money
<ant> dimeotane : i have and yes its nice for its purpose, but i could not install to hd.. grub error.
<ArtVandalae> dimeotane, nubuntu is mainly used for network security, you don't use it as a desktop machine :D
<Johno> is dial up available?
<Cookie> ant: so it should support it
<Cookie> brb
<nigra> hi all
<ant> Cookie : it should.. do this.
* Chicory has been getting this error message about the .Xauthority file --
<Chicory> But why?  :s
<ray_> if i put a URL in here, will someone be able to tell me if the jumpers i'm looking at are the right kind to buy for my hard drive?
<Cookie> back
<makuseru> GionnyBoss: when i used the 845G chipset i just did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and chose my resolution when it asked
<nigra> FEISTY USERS: could you please have a look at : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/90531
<xtknight> Tonren, actually gparted livecd is linux kernel, it may support your usb ext HD
<ray_> http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Micro-Hard-Drive-Jumpers/dp/B000BSN6HA/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl/102-5838307-1916925?ie=UTF8&m=A38M5MWFO1KP4F
<makuseru> nigra: try ubuntu+1
<Tonren> xtknight: That's cool, but why would the one I downloaded be any different?
<ray_> there's the URL
<ant> Cookie : after you get to the command prompt type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<colbert> Does Conky work with Beryl ??
<Tonren> Can anyone tell me why Gparted would hang on "scanning all devices" wheN Ihave an external USB drive hooked up?
<nigra> makuseru: #feisty? right
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i copy a file in terminal to another dir?
<xtknight> Tonren, what do you mean?  have you tried the livecd yet?
<Cookie> ant: ok
<makuseru> nigra: i just said #ubuntu+1
<ant> Cookie : uncomment the first two lines with only a single #
<GionnyBoss> makuseru, but then you have to restart xorg? I would like to change resolution on the fly just when I connect an extern monitor. Isn't there an Intel graphic utility with more options or something like that to install?
<Chicory> Is there anyway to repair an xauth file?
<dimeotane> ant, ArtVandalae:  how do you know that a security distro hasn't been 'compromised' ?  I trust ubuntu cause it's the most popular.. but a variation could be hacked couldnt' it?
<nigra> makuseru: ok
<ant> Cookie : they are universe repositories.
<nigra> makuseru: thanks
<Chicory> Should I generate a new .Xauthority file, or is it just being stupid?
<ray_> i just want to know if those jumpers will work with my desktop hard drive
<HHornblower> ArtVandalae: ubuntu+1?
<xtknight> Tonren, livecd is a single unit that can be 100% tested.  it may have less bugs, etc.  less problems due to kernel variations and what not. it's a more controlled system with the gparted livecd vs running gparted on any old unix system
<ammiel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<makuseru> GionnyBoss: i dunno, never was able to using intel chipset
<Johno> dial up work in ubuntu?
<ant> dimeotane : its a chance you take...
<Cookie> ant: thats it?
<ant> Cookie : hold up
<Cookie> j
<Cookie> k
<GionnyBoss> makuseru, no problem. thanks anyway :)
<makuseru> sorry i couldnt help
<ray_> anybody, will these jumpers will work with my desktop hard drive? http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Micro-Hard-Drive-Jumpers/dp/B000BSN6HA/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl/102-5838307-1916925?ie=UTF8&m=A38M5MWFO1KP4F
<Tonren> xtknight: Hmm.... do I have to reboot into the live CD?
<Comrade-Sergei> is the command to copy something like this cp file dir?
<Tonren> xtknight: Wh - wha... gparted just finally finished
<makuseru> ray_: how are we suspose to know what kind of harddrive you have
<ant> whats the command to update the sources.list for apt-get?
<ray_> it's an IBM 61.5 GB
<ant> anyone?
<qwewqe> hi i am trying to get totem to play avi i have installed xine  added but get codec error
<makuseru> ant: sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> Tonren, huh?
<ray_> i thought all desktop hd's were the same size. sorry :)
<xtknight> Tonren, yes you have to reboot to use the gparted livecd
<xtknight> you have to boot off it
<Tonren> xtknight: Don't worry dude.  gparted works
<Tonren> xtknight: It just took 5 minutes (literally) to scan devices
<xtknight> Tonren, eh?
<ant> makuseru : not that
<Tonren> xtknight: It's working.  gparted is working.
<makuseru> that updates the sources.lsit
<makuseru> list*
<xtknight> Tonren, yeah i know that im just shocked :O
<ant> anyone know the command to update apt-get after changing sources.list?
<Tonren> xtknight: Me too.  I just had to wait.  For 5 minutes.
<xtknight> ant, sudo apt-get update
<Tonren> ant: sudo apt-get update
<qwewqe> do ou need totem xine or streamer to make divx/avi files work in totem
<Tonren> xtknight: JINX ONE TWO THREE!!!
<xtknight> loll..
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i copy a file in a terminal to another directory
<makuseru> ant: i just told you
<xtknight> and i beat you the second time too
<Tonren> Comrade-Sergei: cp source target
<xtknight> :P
<xtknight> at least on my watch
<xtknight> hehe
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<Chicory> !xauth
<Tonren> xtknight: Bastard... it's because my internet sucks, really!
<ubotu> xauth: X authentication utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Chicory> Hmm.
<xtknight> oh well
<xtknight> night, all
<Cookie> night
<Jake> hi
<qwewqe> can anyone here play divx/avi through totem?
<Jake> i need help setting up my dual monitors
<Jake> i want each to have there own x server
<sandyeggoboy> hey can someone help me figure out how to compiolle vmware workstation please?
<ant> Cookie : well after you uncomment those lines type "sudo apt-get update" and then type "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-flgrx" and then reboot with "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Tonren> xtknight: G'night dude
<sandyeggoboy> i keep running into "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<GionnyBoss> qwewqe, if you have Edgy, just click on the ? icon in the top panel, go to Using your desktop and follow the guide for video codecs
<Tonren> ant: Do you mean "xorg-driver-fglrx"?
<sandyeggoboy> kernel ... etc etc ... "
<Jake> How do i setup dual monitors (LCD,Hdtv) to have seperate x servers Ex,.   LCD 0
<Jake> hdtv 1
<Jake> or the opposite
<ant> Cookie : sorry for the typo, type "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<ant> Tonren : thanks for that...
<bobd> Tonren: you  might look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31418.html%2522***%253C/blockquote%253E%253C/t-224250.html
<Cookie> ant: ok thx
<james296> anyone here know how to prevent enabling Desktop Effects in Feisty Fawn from removing the window borders?
<ant> cookie : one more thing
<nigra> DAPPER USERS: does anyone suffer from gnome-power-manager not committing battery critical action
<Jake> Can anyone help me
<Jake> i dont wanne waste my time
<Flannel> james296: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<ant> cookie : after install the ati drivers you have to edit xorg.conf
<PanzerMKZ> is there a good ubuntu server help channel?
<Jake> yea
<Cookie> ant: ok
<Jake> this one sucks
<Jake> NO ONE HELPS
<omeil> has anyone installed savage_with_sep3t.run before?
<hajiki> hey how do i make  hidden files or folders visible forever?
<Jake> EVERYONES NOOBS (INCLUDING ME)
<Daverocks> Jake: heh, not specific to ubuntu. all IRC help is like that ;)
<Flannel> !caps | Jake
<ubotu> Jake: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Cookie> whats command for that? lol sorry total n00b at linux
<Jake> i ment to do that
<Flannel> !ati | Cookie
<ubotu> Cookie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jake> flannel
<Jake> why dont u help
<HHornblower> ArtVandalae: what is ubnuntu+1?
<Jake> and stop reading my questions
<HHornblower> I doubt it's a command.
<Flannel> HHornblower: #ubuntu+1 is  channel, for Feisty support
<Daverocks> HHornblower: #ubuntu+1 is the help channel for the development version of ubuntu, feisty.
<HHornblower> thanks so much.
<jimd3299> hi there, is there a way in Gaim or in this irc channel to disable the announcements of people joining/leaving?
<jbwan> should be in your settings
<ant> Cookie : type sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf and there will be a line that says "Driver ", change that to "Driver fglrx". then reboot
<jin> hi hi is compiz possible with unichrome S# pro or am i asking too much
<jbwan> or type /quit
<ant> Cookie : dont reboot until all that is done.
<Daverocks> Cookie: no need to reboot after that, just restart X (log out and in)
<Tonren> Oh god
<Tonren> I'm terrified.  This is awful
<Tonren> This is the worst thing ever
<Jake> Still NO one IS helping Me
<ant> Daverocks : she doesnt even have x.. she cant restart it.
<Daverocks> ant: ah, lol
<Tonren> I'm resizing the partition on my external HD with a bunch of important info on it, so I can add an ext3 FS partition, but on "Applying pending operations" it's just sitting there
<Jake> 980 people and no one has a heart
<Flannel> !patience | Jake
<ubotu> Jake: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<{NmE}> Can someone point me in the right direction to get dual monitors set up at different resolutions?
<Flannel> !repeat | Jake
<ubotu> Jake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<omeil> Cookie: when done installing ctrl-alt-backspace, then log in
<Tonren> Just sitting there.. nothing is happening... no progress, no changes...
<cafuego_> Jake: You can purchase support from Canonical if you find the channel unhelpful.
<Daverocks> Jake: ubuntu forums tend to be really good
<Tonren> I can't cancel because it might ruin the external HD, but it's giving absolutely no indication of doing anything but sit there.
<{NmE}> Jake, this is ALSO the best freaken support you will ever get.. better then what comes out of redmond...
<Jake> i have a post up
<Tonren> This is awful.  I am terrified.
<Daverocks> Tonren: gparted?
<Flannel> jimd3299: there is.  I have no idea how to do it, but yes.  Ignoring joins/parts can be done
<ant> Cookie : did you get any of that?
<Tonren> Daverocks: Indeed.
<Jake> NME: can you support me?
<PanzerMKZ> so I am a noob have installed dapper server and was wondering if there
<jbwan> ubuntu doesn't have Open SSH or VNC server included in its packages?
<Tonren> Daverocks: It successfully checked the filesystem, but now it's just sitting there with "resize partition and filesystem using libparted"
<PanzerMKZ> where good cli howto
<Flannel> PanzerMKZ: this is i
<Daverocks> Tonren: i assume you've tried to expand all sub arrow menu things? ;P
<eck> jbwan: they are not installed by default
<Flannel> PanzerMKZ: it, the help channel, that is.
<Tonren> Daverocks: It took gparted 5 minutes just to startup.  I don't know why it hung for so long, but maybe that's what it's doing now.
<Edin> can someone help me install winetools
<Jake> east
<Flannel> !cli | PanzerMKZ
<ubotu> PanzerMKZ: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jbwan> I'm needing to get assistance with a disk recognition issue, but I would like to remote from the comfort of my laptop watching 24 rather than in my bedroom
<Tonren> Daverocks: Yes.  It is currently working on "resize partition and filesystem using libparted".  That's the step it's on, in "Applying pending operations."
<PanzerMKZ> well I have the boox up and I am just wondering where to go from here
<Tonren> Daverocks: It just isn't doing anything.  This is awful.  What could it be doing?  the status light on the HD is shimmering, which suggests that SOMETHING is happening, but I have no idea what that could be.
<Jake> Edin: sudo apt-get search <winetools>
<eck> jbwan: then install sshd?
<Jake> Edin: or go into the repositorys and look it up
<jbwan> eck: I didn't see them in the package manager either
<Daverocks> Tonren: you said you were resizing a "partition" so you could add a ext3 one. what fs is this partition you're resizing using?
<eck> the package is openssh-server
<jbwan> ah
<Tonren> Daverocks: vfat (fat32)
<jbwan> danke
<qwewqe> im using totem xine but get divx codec error when attempting to play avi filed any ideas
<jbwan> brb
<Edin> annyone?
<Flannel> Edin: wine tools?
<Edin> yes
<Daverocks> Tonren: should be quick. gparted scans the available HDs when it starts up, so the startup slowness may be due to a hard drive being slow...?
<ant> Edin : there are dedicated channels for wine
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<zntneo> hey everyone i'm having trouble with my webcam
<Tonren> Daverocks: I don't know, but it ended up starting, anyway
<zntneo> i've looked at the doc on webcam and it says it can't find my webcam
<Tonren> Daverocks: But it's been hanging on the "resize partition" step for over 5 minutes now
<Tonren> Daverocks: There's been no change at all.  It's just sitting there.  I have no idea what it's doing, or what I should do.
<Edin> yes...
<Tonren> Should I cancel and pray it doesn't harm my data?  Should I wait?  How long?  5 minutes?  5 hours?
<Edin> that channel is extremely lively
<Edin> ...
<Daverocks> Tonren: wait a bit longer than 5 minutes. how big is this fat32 partition?
<Edin> i lied
<Tonren> Daverocks: It's big!  It's 56GB.
<omeil> Unknown command: '/usr/local/games/Savage' ? thats what i get when i try to start savage
<Wuilliam> hi to all, i have an EM64T i will to install ubuntu 6.10 32bit, all goes good, but when install finished and need to restart, i do it, and select ubuntu in grub, but the ubuntu never runs, the loading bar never do anything, i dont know why it happened, some1 hace the same problem? i speack english BAD :(
<Tonren> Daverocks: But it didn't take as long to resize my (internal) 80GB partition when I first installed Ubuntu.
<Daverocks> Tonren: yeah, especially with fat32 which fragments, it's probably normal for resizing a 56 GB partition to take at least 5 minutes
<Tonren> Daverocks: And it's not even changing the progress bars.  It's just sitting there.
<Daverocks> Tonren: which was also fat32?
<eck> Wuilliam: did you get a grub error code?
<Tonren> Daverocks: yes
<Tonren> Daverocks: Then again, I defragged before I went through with it the first time
<zntneo> anyone know what this means? "FATAL: Error inserting ov511 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/ov511/ov511.ko): Operation not permitted
<zntneo> "
<Daverocks> Tonren: yes, and there was less data
<Tonren> Daverocks: Not too much less.
<Daverocks> Tonren: hmm.
<PanzerMKZ> so how do you defrag a drive in ubuntu?
<Tonren> Daverocks: This external has never been defragged, though
<zntneo> anyone?
<eck> PanzerMKZ: you can't (and don't need to)
<Tonren> Daverocks: PanzerMKZ: Yeah, how the hell DO you defrag a FAT32 volume in Ubuntu?
<Wuilliam> eck no, because, it no show any problem, grub is good, but i choose another destop, ex ctrl+alt+F1 and shows "Staring Up..." and never runs
<{NmE}> Is anyone knowladgable on dual screens here?
<eck> Tonren: you boot into windows :-)
<Wuilliam> eck no problems, no code, freezed :(
<Tonren> Daverocks: Still absolutely no change.
<Tonren> eck: I got rid of Windows four months ago.  :\
<emet> whats a decent flowcharting app for GTK+
<Daverocks> Tonren: fsck.vfat ? (for defragging fat32)
<Jake_> Hey all, How do i setup dual monitors (hdtv 1080i, and lcd) to both run on seperate x servers
<eck> Wuilliam: did you try the rescue mode?
<zntneo> anyone wanna help me with setting up my webcam???
<Tonren> Daverocks: Ahh, that'd do it then, I guess
<eck> Tonren: then what are you using fat for?
<Wuilliam> eck yeah, is exactly the same thing, never runs
<eck> i don't know, there probably is a fat defrag tool
<Tonren> Daverocks: I'm pretty sure I ran that on my external before I partitioned though
<Daverocks> Tonren: you might need to give it the right options, because i think by default, it formats or something
<Tonren> eck: I share an external with my fiancee
<Wuilliam> eck Starting Up... and no run th OS
<eck> ah
<Tonren> Daverocks: Still no change.  Should I cancel or leave it overnight?  I have to go to bed
<Tonren> Daverocks: This is horrible, dude.  I am white with terror.  I don't want to lose my data.
<eck> Wuilliam: i am not sure what the problem could be -- perhaps it is a hardware issue?
<Wuilliam> eck i try whit the Alternative, and Desktop CD and nothing, the CD-Live never runs :( is the same problem
<Tonren> Daverocks: gparted is using 7.9% of my RAM
<Tonren> WHAT IS IT DOING?!
<Wuilliam> but the 64bit ubuntu isntall good
<eck> Tonren: run it in strace :-)
<emet> hax0ring your comp
<Tonren> eck: What's strace?
<emet> whats a decent flowcharting app for GTK+?
<Daverocks> eck: he can't do it if it's ALREADY RUNNING
<Tonren> Daverocks: Help me.  I think I'm about to have a heart attack.
<eck> well then i guess you just have to cross your fingers
<Daverocks> eck: if he's going to run it in strace he's going to have to cancel his current operation
<Daverocks> Tonren: did you say the HD light was flashing?
<Hydr0p0nX> can someone send paste a correct gdm.conf?
<jbwan> ahhhhhhh  ssh
<Tonren> Daverocks: Yeah
<Daverocks> Tonren: heh...
<Tonren> Daverocks: What.. what?!
<Daverocks> Tonren: i wouldn't want to be in your situation
<nexousNET> When is PHP 5.2.1 going to be added to REPOS?
<Tonren> Daverocks: I'm cancelling it.  This is crazy.  It's just sitting there.
<Tonren> Here goes...
<Daverocks> Tonren: um
<Daverocks> wait
<Tonren> What?
<Tonren> It could be erasing more of my data EVERY SECOND, dude!!!
<eck> nexousNET: it is in feisty
<Daverocks> Tonren: maybe you should leave it on overnight, i think this is normal
<zntneo> wtf does device not accepting address mean?
<zntneo> anyone?
<Wuilliam> eck i dont know, but my 64bit cd make a good instalation, but i cant to install my SOund Card, Video Card, and many more things, i need a lot of appz to work good, but in 64 architecture i cant
<Tonren> Daverocks: Y - you do?  Why?
<Daverocks> Tonren: i don't think it's erasing your data if anything
<nexousNET> eck: can I upgrade directly from 6.10 to feisty?
<Tonren> Daverocks: The progress bars STILL haven't even BUDGED.
<eck> nexousNET: you can, but you are recommended to wait until feisty is stable, especially if you are upgrading for just one package
<Tonren> ARRRRRGH.
<Daverocks> Tonren: ok, but i don't think that means it's erasing or damaging anything
<cables> Wuilliam, there aren't many 64-bit drivers out there for Linux, and sometimes even Windows.
<eck> nexousNET: if you just want a later version of php you ought to compile it
<Tonren> Daverocks: Well... I mean... okay, I guess.
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<nexousNET> eck: I tried compling but had trouble.
<Tonren> Daverocks: I guess I'll leave it overnight.
<jbwan> so my dilemma here
<Daverocks> Tonren: good to be on the safe side
<eck> Wuilliam: if you get no error output then i'm not sure how to troubleshoot the problem
<zntneo> can anyone help with this???? http://www.pastebin.ca/390159
<jbwan> is I have a 300GB hd
<Tonren> I'm going to have nightmares about bad sectors and corrupted data
<Wuilliam> cables yeah i know, i need some drivers but, isnt exists in 64bit :(
<jbwan> that fdisk sees
<Daverocks> lol
<jbwan> that was formatted with an NTFS partition
<goetiaoccultus> anyone use swiftfox browser ?
<Tonren> "No!  No!  DON'T FORMAT ME!  YEaaggggghh!"
<Daverocks> :D
<nexousNET> Actually, I really need to do a complete removal of apache,mysql, php, etc
<Tonren> Daverocks: Okey doke... I"m off to bed.  Thanks for tryin to help out.  G'night
<jin> sorri to ask again but is it possible to run compiz/beryl with unichrome pro IGP?
<Daverocks> Tonren: np, gnight
<zntneo> anyone?
<eck> nexousNET: try 'apt-get build-dep php5' to pull in the build dependencies and then compile it
<Wuilliam> eck yeah i know, but the system shows anything, only "Starting Up..." no more, :S i dont know, and google are not my friend (today)
<ant> Tonren : if that doesn't work look at a program called "Bootng"
<jbwan> and it shows no partition
<ant> bah
<jbwan> so I create one
<nexousNET> eck: okay, I will do that once I get this settled.
<zntneo> can anyone help me with this http://www.pastebin.ca/390159?
<jbwan> and now /dev/hdb1 shows /dev/hdb1p1
<jbwan> I can change the partition type to Linux
<jbwan> but when I go to write the table I get this:
<zntneo> no one?
<jbwan> Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument
<Wuilliam> :'(
<jbwan> the kernel will still use the old table
<jbwan> the new table will be used at next reboot
<jbwan> syncing disks
<jake222> Hey all, How do i setup dual monitors (hdtv 1080i, and lcd) to both run on seperate x servers
<jbwan> so I obey
<jbwan> and reboot
<timstokman> hey, I am trying to enable desktop effects in feisty fawn but the menu item isn't there, how can I enable it with the cli or how can I add the menu item manually?
<jbwan> but guess what.....
<jbwan> no 300 GB partition
<cables> timstokman, what herd?
<jbwan> and the drive doesn't recognize
<timstokman> 5
<jbwan> what gives?
<bullgard1> Why considers Ubuntu it necessary to have a link /usr/bin/lsusb to /usr/sbin/lsusb?
<cables> timstokman, are you sure? It's there for me... I'm not sure what command it runs because I'm not using it right now.
<cables> timstokman, you might have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<timstokman> cables, i upgraded by changing repos, maybe it kept my old items
<jbwan> jake222: just get a 27" HD LCD, that's what I do and it works fine :)
<timstokman> cables, could you check what program the menu item launches @ your pc?
<cables> timstokman, I'm not running Feisty right now.
<cables> timstokman, I have a LiveCD, but that's it.
<jbwan> so anyone have any idea about my disk issue?
<timstokman> anyone else who can help me here? i'd rather stay with the herd
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<cables> timstokman, ask in #ubuntu+1
<PanzerMKZ> makuseru: maybe interfaces?
<timstokman> ok, thnx cables
<Vince_> Good morning
<Vince_> I was hoping someone could help me install Ubuntu.  Im having nothing but issues
<makuseru> PanzerMKZ: wheres that?
<jbwan> Vince: what seems to be the problem?
<Moonshine> Could anyone help me follow the instructions I was given here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381215
<ammiel> !bootstrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PanzerMKZ> makuseru: /etc/network/interfaces
<NickGarvey> Em3rald, pastebin what is in /etc/exports
<PanzerMKZ> makuseru: That is where I have to change the mtu
<NickGarvey> Em3rald, on the host computer
<makuseru> PanzerMKZ: ill, check
<Em3rald> NickGarvey: okay, I will bring EmeraldMcSquizzy here too and pastebin.
<ammiel> anyone know about chroots? if i do a uname -a and it gives out x84_84 (within the chroot) could it still be i386?
<PanzerMKZ> makuseru: might also help to man ifconfig
<ammiel> !dchroot
<jin> hi does anyone use the s3 unichrome driver?
<ubotu> dchroot: Execute commands in a chroot environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (edgy), package size 262 kB, installed size 784 kB
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> !pastebin > me
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, just do /msg ubotu pastebin
<nexousNET> I have to have a .so file for a boot image, how do I create the .SO file though?
<gmedina> how can i see if my rc.local is working?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9777/
<nexousNET> Nevermind.
<Vince_> I've tried installing everything from Breazy forward
<kidbuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vince_> The newest version tells me that it cannot load tty which apparently is a known bug
<zombieninja666> fuckit
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, and does the server know what aoi-studio is?
<dimeotane> I see source code for the 2.6.17 kernel out there...  can I use it to upgrade edgy to a newer kernel?  Or would it be so unstable I'd regret it?
<Vince_> Dapper says it can't mount the CD even though I can boot from it
<Vince_> and if I install brezzy  It gets to the point where I can enter a password for my account but then it won't go past that and it just keeps asking me to set the password.
<gmedina> how can i see if my rc.local is working? It is not executing my script at boot time.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NickGarvey: it's in /etc/hosts as :  192.168.2.33 aoi-studio
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, I thought you were on a 192.168.0 network, not a 192.168.2
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NickGarvey: Ahah, now this is the issue I was wondering about, but no one really knew the answer.  The thing is, I have the client on a wireless router which is connected to a LAN port on a wired router which connects the Host.
<NickGarvey> yikes
<Vince_> Anyone?
<PanzerMKZ> that sounds like the router is
<NickGarvey> Vince_, what chipset is your motherboard?
<gmedina> no one??
<PanzerMKZ> is making new network
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NickGarvey: its cuz I have too many computers, and only one computer is wireless way out in the studio.
<Vince_> NForce 2 I belive
<clouder`grr> Quick question, why does $ uptime show 3 users and $ users show two clouders? Why are there two of me and where is this 3rd user?
<NickGarvey> Vince_, I had that problem, it was a chipset problem that worked with edgy and up
<Vince_> I'm confused, I thought Edgy was the unstable branch
<NickGarvey> Vince_, nope, not anymore
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, woo.. try using just the ip address in the /etc/exports..
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, although I am not sure if that will help..
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NickGarvey:  Tried that orignally, didn't make a diff.
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, ports 721 and 2049 are fowarded?
<Vince_> Well which problum.  I've tried 3 different versions and gotten 3 different problums
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> NickGarvey: not 721
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> jussasec
<NickGarvey> Em3raldMcSquizzy, try that one too
<gmedina> Hey, could someone help me????
<gmedina> how can i see if my rc.local is working? It is not executing my script at boot time.
<PanzerMKZ> is your script working
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<eck> gmedina: i would just add a line to touch a file
<eck> that would be an easy test
<pavs> is there realpleyer for linux?
<cables> pavs, yep
<Cowfrommars> anybody know if geforce fx 5200 have problems with ubuntu?
<cables> !realplayer | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Em3rald> NickGarvey: nope, still same problem.  I am thinking perhaps I have to suppress the dhcp on the wireless and force it to have .0.* IPs
<pavs> cables tnx
<jbwan> so... will mkfs.ext3 make this jacked up partition readable by Ubuntu?
<Vince_> Does anybody have a possibly solution?
<|Jason8|> hey guys
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: what you trying to do if you don't mind me asking?
<|Jason8|> the ubuntu CD doesn't work for me.  the splash screen pops up, but the menu doesn't show.  It's a desktop CD of dapper
<Cowfrommars> Anybody know why I can't boot into linux when i click 'Install' but it works on 'graphics safe' mode or whatever?
<|Jason8|> any idea why that would happen?
<Moonshine>  Could anyone help me follow the instructions I was given here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381215
<|Jason8|> my keyboard is totally locked, too
<Cowfrommars> My screen just shows like  colours
<gmedina> it is just a line to call tomcat script (/home/user/apache-tomcat/bin/startup.sh
<kidbuntu> how do i see my linux image that i'm using?
<K3nto> Cowfrommars: have you installed beryl by chance?
<eck> kidbuntu: you mean what kenel you are running?
<gmedina> does it make verbose?
<jeanre> kidbuntu:  uname -a
<zntneo> anyone wanna help me with this >>>>http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=b9526cd0923353a34a7a
<kidbuntu> eck: yes
<zntneo> fuck i'm sorry
<eck> the uname command will work
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: share a folder on a computer with another computer on my LAN which is on a wireless router thru the other router.
<mistone> haha lol
<enderxim> does it make sense to upgrade to the newest linux kernel in edgy? or should i just wait for feisty for that?
<|Jason8|> haha, I got ubuntu to work... :)
<K3nto> nice
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: yea sounds like just dump the routing on the router
<PanzerMKZ> and kill dhcp
<PanzerMKZ> what kind of router?
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: the only thing is that I am not really 100% sure how.  It's an SMC
<NickGarvey> enderxim, do you have a need for the newest kernel?
<eck> enderxim: is there a feature that you need in the latest kernel?
<Feengur> hi all :D
<PanzerMKZ> ok so set the router to have a static IP
<sjust1216> I have a usb printer cups does not give a usb option and /dev/usblp0 is not created can anyone help
<PanzerMKZ> then set static ip on the wireless station
<Feengur> sjust, have you tried using a different usb port?
<enderxim> Not particularly, I just like to the newest releases of everything. I rarely use the repos, I mostly compile the newest sources of my packages.
<sjust1216> yes
<NickGarvey> enderxim, hehe you are like me
<sjust1216> all four
<enderxim> ;-)
<gmedina> help please!
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: okay ... lets give that a go then.  i assume I should give it IPs that reflect the wired router.  I'll give you a status update in a sec.
<sjust1216> lsusb shows it connected
<cables> !repeat | gmedina
<ubotu> gmedina: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NickGarvey> nick@nickgarvey ~ $ uname -r 2.6.18-gentoo-r4
<eck> enderxim: i highly doubt that the latest kernel changes anything for you; mostly the changes in newer kernels are for hardware/drives
* NickGarvey coughs
<PanzerMKZ> oh yea
<eck> enderxim: ifyou are in doubt you can read the kernel changelog
<enderxim> eck: thank you. i will do that.
<atomiku> When I try and install xchat it says: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libdbus-1-2" which package should I install first?
<PanzerMKZ> what you are trying to do is make the SMC just a wireless access point
<eck> enderxim: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.20
<Vince_> I'm having problums installing UBUNTU.  I've tried installing Breazy, Dapper, and the current version.
<Vince_> If I try to install the newest version, It says that it cannot open the TTY Device which apparently is a known bug.
<Vince_> If I try to install Dapper, it tells me that it cannot mount the CD.  Even though its already loaded and running.
<Vince_> If I try and install Breazy it installs to the point where it asks me to configure my user account and then all it does is ask me over and over agian and will not progress any further.
<Vince_> Can somebody help me get one of these versions installed?  I'd like to end up with Dapper if possible.
<Feengur> which model is the printer?
<Phatrabbi1> for beryl install on ubuntu it say add key wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<prevone> Vince_, are you installing from text mode or live cd?
<Em3rald> stupid question:  how to set my wireless comp to have a static IP?  I have set the wireless router to have a static IP of 192.168.0.104
<omeil> can someone help we me with running savage???????
<Phatrabbi1> do i just add that to gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<enderxim> atomiku: I ran into the same trouble. try editing your sources.list to include the edgy backports and all. it will upgrade your xchat to the newest version, along with a few other programs, w/o having to install the libs by hand.
<atomiku> enderxim: hmm?
<Vince_> Text Mode
<PanzerMKZ> what OS is the wireless?
<arrenlex> Is there any way to use both my cores for compiling?
<atomiku> I tried installing xchat-gnome but thats an oooollllddddd version
<sjust1216> lexmark x83 Iknow but I had it working over the lan till my son moved out
<PanzerMKZ> nm
<eck> generally new kernels are pretty boring for desktop systems; the last one that really made a difference for me was whenever udev was introduced
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: hehe, both Ubuntu :D
<PanzerMKZ> I only have cli no gui so I have to edit interfaces file
<enderxim> atomiku: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the backport repos
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: itsallgood .. I can do that.  Fire away.
<Feengur> anyone here use LMMS? trying to decide if i should use it instead of Fruity Loops
<cables> atomiku, are you on Edgy?
<enderxim> atomiku: the rest should take care of itself. should tell you upgrade are available almost immediately.
<Phatrabbi1> for beryl install on ubuntu it say add key wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -  do i just add that whole line to do i just add that to gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vince_> prevone: Text Mode
<cables> atomiku, if you're on Edgy you can do System>Administration>Software Sources instead.
<prevone> Vince_, any odd hardware? how much ram? sometimes certain usb devices disagree with the installer (ive had troubles with a webcam)
<Cc2iscooL> I'm probably just missing something here, but I *have* to ask. Is there a way to sort music by song title instead of artist with Amarok?
<arrenlex> Phatrabbi1: That entire line is a command you have to execute.
<gmedina> fuck
<atomiku> im on 6.10
<enderxim> atomiku: otherwise, you can simply install the required libs using apt-get
<cables> !language | gmedina
<ubotu> gmedina: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cables> atomiku, in that case you could do System>Administration>Software Sources instead of editing the file.
<Vince_> prevone: Nothing overly unsual.  I had all this working before, but i've had to change motherboards
<atomiku> thanks cables
<atomiku> ive just reinstalled ubuntu again lol
<Phatrabbi1> arrenlex: so i dont put that line in /etc/apt/sources.list i just place that in my terminal press enter
<atomiku> my 80gig just died
<PanzerMKZ> # The primary network interface
<PanzerMKZ> auto eth0
<PanzerMKZ> iface eth0 inet static
<PanzerMKZ> address 192.168.1.96
<PanzerMKZ> netmask 255.255.255.0
<PanzerMKZ> gateway 192.168.1.1
<atomiku> rest in peace, 80gig
<PanzerMKZ> should get you
<eck> PanzerMKZ: please don't flood the channel
<cables> !paste | PanzerMKZ
<ubotu> PanzerMKZ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PanzerMKZ> thanks
<arrenlex> Phatrabbi1: That's correc.t
<arrenlex> t.
<atomiku> so what exactly am I supposed to be doing here
<atomiku> I need the libdbus1-2 package yes?
<Em3rald> ugh ... path to interfaces file?
<prevone> Vince_, do you have any usb devices plugged in?
<cables> atomiku, I don't know how enabling backports will help
<atomiku> me niether
<enderxim> cables: it recognizes the xchat and a few other apps newest versions.
<atomiku> oh
<PanzerMKZ> "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Em3rald> haha, spelling error.
<atomiku> why cant they just be included normally >_<
<atomiku> without having to enable backport lol
<enderxim> atomiku: because they are beta
<atomiku> oh
<atomiku> yeah okay
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<enderxim> atomiku: i, as i've said, like the newest versions of software available. i like the beta packages.
<Vince_> prevone: A printer (Dell A920), USB Mouse, A Nostromo Keypad, and a thrustmaster joystick
<cables> enderxim, something in the regular section should not depend on something in backports...
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: okay, quick and possibly dumb question.  Before I commit to any changes.  How will this affect when I have friends/colleagues over with wireless laptops who want to connect?
<prevone> Vince_, you might want to try unplugging everything that isnt needed and then plugging them back in once you have a successful install. Otherwise you might want to try fiesty.
<Vince_> fiesty?
<PanzerMKZ> well you are checking if this might work. If they are over and it works then
<Vince_> Is that the current version?
<PanzerMKZ> they can just hardwire IP
<enderxim> cables: he was trying to compile the newest xchat, correct? 2.6.6 is in the standard repos, but 2.8.0, is in the backports
<cables> enderxim, I guess I wasn't following that he was trying to compile the latest.
<PanzerMKZ> or you could later see if your DHCP server woruld dump wireless comp a up
<PanzerMKZ> ip
<prevone> its still in testing, version 7.04 (april release)
<cables> atomiku, were you trying to compile xchat, or just install from the repos?
<PanzerMKZ> I love the DD-wrt
<Vince_> prevone: I'm technical enough I can run a version of Linux if everything works right. Im not good enough that I can tinker with releases that arn't final yet ;-)
<neoTheCat> is there any default setup in ubuntu that will not allow UDP packets to be broadcasted?
<PanzerMKZ> which you might be able to put on that router
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: hmm.  Aight.  but wait, there's more.  what about ESSID and wireless Keys which are currently set?
<prevone> Vince_, fiesty is far along enough that it will be stable. Also has some pretty cool new features.
<prevone> It will probably be easier to install/use than the current version
<Moonshine> Is there an easy way to change a batch of images from one size to another?
<PanzerMKZ> yea that should be the same
<Vince_> prevone: Yes but its not well documented yet.  The reason I want to go with Dapper for the moment is because if I want to do anything with it I can find something pretty easy on google to explain it to me
<cables> prevone, why are you saying that?
<cables> Vince_, have you tried Edgy? It's the current version.
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: Okay.  So I will pastebin my new and improved file before I save it.
<enderxim> prevone: if i installed feisty during the beta, would upgrading it using apt-get/synaptic give me the same version as installing from a live-cd?
<Vince_> Yes, That gave me a "Cannot find or mount ot load a TTY device"
<prevone> because its true
<enderxim> i am ok with linux, but fairly new with ubuntu
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<Phatrabbi1> arrenlex: when i put that on the last line -- >  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/  of /etc/apt/sources.list  i get the error when i try to update ---> smokeworld@smokeworld-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Phatrabbi1> E: Malformed line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Vince_> prevone: Yes and it told me /bin/sh cant access tty; Job control turned off and then gave me a prompt I couln't do anything with
<arrenlex> Phatrabbi1: Because it needs to look like this: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<ttmrichter> OK, so if I want to make an Ubuntu Users' Group involving my students, what would be a good place to look for materials and activities that are useful and interesting to them?
<Phatrabbi1> arrenlex: ahh champion got it
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9778/ <-- I am assuming you are suggesting precisely what to enter, that I am not to enter my own ip addies and such.
<PanzerMKZ> ttmrichter: you got a lug?
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: no that was a direct copy of my infterfaces
<eck> ttmrichter: i would just make it a lug, you'll get a lot more users
<PanzerMKZ> change it to your needs
<keith> does anyone know how to increase the motion of a notebook touch pad?  (I just graded to ubuntu 6.10 and the touch pad barely moves the cursor)
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: okie dokie.  hang on, a fresh pastebin coming at ya in a sec
<eck> keith: you can use xset to control mouse sensitivity
<keith> ec
<keith> eck: xset?
<jbwan> question: is there a more recent kernel than 2.6.17-11-generic that will facilitate my 300 GB hard drive?
<eck> keith: yeah, iirc you run something like 'xset m 3 4'
<keith> eck: ah
<jbwan> I've narrowed it down to that issue I believe
<eck> read the man page to understand what the numbers do
<preVail> jbwan, what do you mean?
<ttmrichter> eck, PanzerMKZ: these students have, for the most part, never encountered Linux at all.  There *ARE* no Linux users, for all practical purposes, in this country.
<jbwan> preVail: I have a 300 GB hd that I can't fully partition
<arrenlex> keith: I added this to the touchpad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it fixed it for me: Option "MinSpeed" "0.5"     and    Option "MaxSpeed" "1"
<jbwan> yet if I do like 1 GB
<jbwan> it's fine
<eoX> !chroot > me
<PanzerMKZ> ttmrichter: Oh that is different then
<jbwan> errors out with error 22 invalid argument if I try to do the full 300
<PanzerMKZ> what about showing them how to install
<whtvrrob> ttmrichter: what age are the students, high school, college?
<|Jason8|> Is KDE a huge memory hog compared to Gnome?
<Jake_> Hey all, How do i setup dual monitors (hdtv 1080i, and lcd) to both run on seperate x servers
<preVail> jbwan, what are you using to partition?
<eck> ttmrichter: you might consider signing up for some mailing lists and writing in and asking what other people have tried; most LUGs have a mailing list, plus you will find a lot of good suggestions on the ubuntu mailing lists and the like
<jbwan> preVail: fdisk
<keith> eck: wow now my mouse really moves fast but my mouse pad is near unuseable
<preVail> |Jason8|, no
<jbwan> in ubuntu
<ttmrichter> PanzerMKZ, whtvrrob, eck: These are university students.  Youngest is 16 (!), but most are 19-21.  They are young for their age though.
<PanzerMKZ> they run computers though
<Em3rald> PanzerMKZ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9779/ <-- I am mildly concerned about whether this comp is gonna be searching in the right place for it's network connection once this is done.  I have to make adjustments to my other router too I think.  Get all the moon and stars aligned and all that jazz.
<PanzerMKZ> show them what you can do with a linux box
<preVail> jbwan, I dont think that its a kernel problem. perhaps you could try using gparted or another program to partition
<eoX> can someone plz explain to me what is a chroot environment?
<eoX> or just a guide to chroot
<preVail> jbwan, is there any reason that you believe it is a kernel related problem?
<omeil> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: give me a min to look
<jbwan> not necessarily a kernel problem...more a hardware problem that I'm looking to resolve with a kernel
<jbwan> :)
<PanzerMKZ> I don't think you would have to change the upstream router just then one that is doing the wireless
<arrenlex> eoX: A chroot is another Linux installation sitting in a folder of another one.
<whtvrrob> ttmrichter: another idea is some basic python programming, i know i'm 16 and i like that, they may as well, and simple, also on ubuntu shipit if you order them all a 6.06 cd they'd be more likely to use that than making their own
<eck> ttmrichter: what were you thinking of exactly? how to use desktop programs, linux programming, or what?
<jbwan> I'll give gparted a shot... I don't know what the success rate will be
<preVail> jbwan, i had problems using fdisk on my 250 gb disk. Gparted worked like a charm for me
<PanzerMKZ> em3rald: I think you might have to move the static up to the top
<jbwan> thanks, preVail
<PanzerMKZ> change the line iface eth0
<jbwan> I'll give you the results in a few
<jbwan> :)
<preVail> good luck
<ttmrichter> whtvrrob, eck: I've just sent in an order to shipit for 300 disks for exactly that purpose.  And I want to start them off with being users first -- UNIX is an alien world to them.  They can get their programming from the other classes.  I just want to show them a world outside of Java, Javascript and ASP.
<PanzerMKZ> ttmrichter: show them install
<PanzerMKZ> show them
<PanzerMKZ> using ubuntu
<eoX> arrenlex so basically there is no advantage of me installing realplayer in chroot rite? and flash and firefox32 all that
<chasmarang> hello
<eoX> arrenlex is it better just to downgrade to 32bit ubuntu and have those things natively supported?
<chasmarang> I want to see my c: drive with xp on it automatically
<eck> ttmrichter: obviously the install and basic unix usage will take you quite some time, after that you should open it up to them and find out what else they want to get from it
<luke_> i installed windows on my slave, then ubuntu on my master afterwards, i cant get grub to load windows. i get the error msg in grub "NTLDR is missing"
<luke_> and i cant seem to fix it
<PanzerMKZ> brb
<luke_> could somebody please help moi
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Okay, having some wierd isses with that comp now hehe.  I might be a minute too.
<chasmarang> edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luke_> i have
<luke_> want to know what i put in?
<whtvrrob> ttmrichter: also after the basics have been taught if you get some input from them to see what they want to learn about it, thats what i do with teaching my computer club kids
<chasmarang> k
<arrenlex> eoX: I strongly advise you to run a 32-bit distro. You won't notice any performance difference from a 64-bit operating system under normal desktop use, you'll only run into compatibility troubles.
<luke_> charsmarang: title Windows
<luke_> root (hd1,0)
<luke_> map (hd0) (hd1)
<luke_> map (hd1) (hd0)
<luke_> makeactive
<luke_> chainloader +1
<PanzerMKZ> em3rald: maybe it is auto then
<daya> what is the differrence bet. linux and Unix
<chasmarang> looks right
<acid_burn> I call the big one Bitey.
<chasmarang> I want to see my c: drive with xp on it automatically
<preVail> luke_, what does the map do
<jbwan> preVail: gparted is running....
<jbwan> should wind up with about 280 GB of 300 usable
<luke_> not sure, it swaps where grub thinks the drives are i -think-
<eck> daya: basically just who wrote the code
<jbwan> I'll go back and check on it in a few and let you know
<preVail> jbwan, is that a brand new drive?
<eck> daya: for most purposes they are the same, but regular unix tends to be more broken
<jbwan> no, it's was an NTFS formatted drive
<jbwan> had it for a little while
<chasmarang> how do I tell fstab to load my xp drive automatically
<preVail> luke_, have you tried commenting the map lines out. Its been a while since i dual-booted but I dont see why those are necessary
<daya> eck, I so far knew that unix is not free am I right?
<eoX> arrenlex i think u are largely rite i think 64bit only helps speed up encoding and extracting of files or Am i wrong? i tried running firefox and flash on 32bit library its pretty good but realplayer refuse to run so im thinking of chroot but just reading into it so don't know too much
<luke_> preVail: i think i tried it without the maps first, but ill give it a go i might have been missing a line back then too
<eck> daya: it depends on the implementation, but generally it is not compatible with the gpl
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: ugh ... I am all tied in knots now.  I can't even access the 'net from that comp now :(
<arrenlex> !u | eoX
<ubotu> eoX: Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<eck> daya: often though you buy a contract for the source code with a proprietary unix implementation
<jbwan> am I correct in assuming the only way to mount the drive is using /etc/fstab to a mount point? No way to get to show up like the file system drive?
<chasmarang> <preVail> how do I tell fstab to load my xp drive automatically
<preVail> chasmarang, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<dauoalagio1> Hello, i have my  edgy set up with alsa.  sound is working, however, it is very soft.  i have it turned up all the way alsamixer and gnome-volume-control.  any ideas?  it is also kind of distored.  it's a conexant high definition audio
<daya> eck, is FreeBSD is totally UNIX?
<acid_burn> 
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald, try to ping your router
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: kay
<chasmarang> oh so it wont let me alter anything
<eck> daya: it sort of depends. it has no at&t code in it, but it is directly derviced from unix
<eoX> arrenlex why does that bother you soo much? i picked up this habit in college like b/c y and u haha
<PanzerMKZ> then if that works
<jbwan> I have /dev/hdb1     /mnt/data     ext3     defaults,errors=remount-ro 0     1
<PanzerMKZ> then ping the other box
<jbwan> copied from another line in the config
<preVail> chasmarang, go to that webpage. right below it will explain what you want to do (ntfs-3g)
<eck> derived even
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Panzer:  pinging from client to both routers worx.  now ...
<arrenlex> eoX: 64-bit doesn't actually speed up applications; it simply allows you to access more physical memory (4GB was the limit for 32-bit) and resolves several CPU and memory bottlenecks which could not be addressed by 32, which you won't feel anyway under desktop use.
<acid_burn> I think that sash is cutting off air to your brain.
<daya> eck, is there are any flavours of unix as linux ?
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<preVail> jbwan, i dont understand
<eck> daya: a lot of people call bsd unix though
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: pinging the wireless router from the wired computer doesn't work.
<eck> daya: i don't understand your question
<jbwan> preVail: to automount the second hard drive
<arrenlex> eoX: I take the time to type things out properly; why can't you? It makes you sound like a moron and makes it hard for me to take you seriously.
<chasmarang> thank you
<jbwan> on boot
<PanzerMKZ> that is nuts then
<wasabi> arrenlex: Strictly speaking that is incorrect. Having 64 bit registers lets you move and operate on a 64 bit value every cycles vs a 32 bit value.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> hmm, wait maybe wrong ip
<jeanre> gosh eclipse is slow\
<daya> eck, I mean different version of unix?
<wasabi> arrenlex: With, along with creative compiler optimizations and specific workloads, can be faster.
<daya> eck, as different distros of linux?
<eck> daya: there are a _lot_ of them
<daya> eck, is unix is one?
<jbwan> I'd like to automount it and have it show up as a hard disk, like the filesystem does ... at the least show the mount point the computer browser
<eoX> arrenlex i only have 2 gig of ram so i guess 64bit is not needed at all
<wasabi> arrenlex: Or it could also be slower because you're storing 64 bits of data in RAM instead of 32. Depending on the work load.
<jbwan> forgive my ignorance ... I'm a Windows engineer trying to cross over from the dark side :)
<preVail> jbwan, that can be done
<preVail> jbwan, hah
<preVail> do you use gnome or kde?
<daya> eck, eg.
<jbwan> gnome
<eck> daya: there is no such thing as just 'unix'. originally at&t developed it, and they sold the code to many other companies, each of these companies then developed it independently and sold their own slightly incompatible versions of 'unix'
<arrenlex> wasabi: But applications are written with 32-bit in mind at the moment anyway, meaning the only benefits they get from that are what the compiler gives them, which is very little, I take it.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: okay, here's what is messing with my head.  The IP of the wired router is .0.1 ; the IP of the wireless *from the wired computer* is what?  is it the static one or it
<eoX> arrenlex i don't think shorthands makes me look retarded but if you don't like it i can type out the whole thing
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> 's original one?
<PanzerMKZ> say again
<arrenlex> eoX: Thank you very much. :)
<simpla> does anyone know where i could get info or howto install device-mapper?
<preVail> jbwan, if you configure it to mount on boot it will probably automatically show up in gnome as a hard disk
<wasabi> arrenlex: Also pretty much not something you can simply "say". Many media programs derive instant benefit from being able to move larger amounts of data.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Hehehe just a sec.
<PanzerMKZ> Would someone please tell me where the dns resolver file is
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<preVail> PanzerMKZ, /etc/resolv.conf
<simpla> /etc/resolv.conf ?
<PanzerMKZ> thanks
<sjust1216> jbwan this is what is in my /etc/fstab to mount my other drives
<sjust1216> /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<jbwan> preVail: do I have the correct line entry for /etc/fstab?
<eoX> arrenlex well since Im gonna reinstall with 32 bit is there any shortcomings from using reiserfs and mount noatime? i don't see any personally
<arrenlex> wasabi: I agree that for applications coded by hand to work with 64-bit, on a machine with 4+ GB of RAM, compiled on an optimising compiler, there will probably be a tangible benefit. But I still think for desktop use in the current world, the only difference you will really see is the lack of flash.
<{NmE}> Greetings ... I am looking for some help with beryl.. anyone able to help? (I have it installed.. I just dont think it is working.. :(    )
<eoX> arrenlex:  right now i'm using ext3 and mount defualt
<sjust1216> my other drives are ntfs
<wasabi> arrenlex: Oh, don't get me wrong. I agree. Just saying that what you're saying isn't strictly accurate. mplayer for example gets a benefit.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Aight.  WiredComp: 192.168.0.100; wiredRouter: 192.168.0.1; WirelessRouter: ??? ; WirelessComp: ???
<arrenlex> eoX: I've never run reiserFS, but I've heard if has some stability problems... you should read the wikipedia entry to see if they mention any drawbacks, or ask around.
<Flannel> {NmE}: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<daya> eck, thanks a lot !
<jbwan> sjust1216: I was going to say ... it isn't ntfs anymore :)
<preVail> jbwan, what format is the drive? (ext, reiser...)
<jbwan> brb...checking on gparted
* wasabi -> bed
<arrenlex> wasabi: Actually, mplayer suffers quite a bit, because it is no longer able to play .wmv, .rm, or quicktime. xP
<jbwan> ext3
<PanzerMKZ> oh you are asking me what the IP's should be then?
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, will a package for ubuntu edgy work fine on ubuntu dapper?
<eck> daya: no problem -- if you are interested, wikipedia has a lot more information about the history of unix
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: no
<eoX> arrenlex:  K thank you
<{NmE}> Flannel, thank you!
<daya> eck, ok
<sjust1216> then you do not need the ntfs3g part but what it is formated as
<daya> eck, where are you from?, I am from Nepal
<sjust1216> ext3 or ext2 ect
<wasabi> arrenlex: Depends on your goal. ;)
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: You asking me what the IP's should be
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<wasabi> arrenlex: Also, gstreamer gets a benefit, and you can buy the fluendo wmv codecs.
<eck> daya: america
<daya> ekv, ye
<Buffman> hey, has anyone gotten the macbook pro wireless working in dapper?
<sjust1216> you need to make a directory in or where ever you want to mount it to
<jbwan> sjust1216: ext3
<jbwan> that's already done
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381533 << hate if this is redundant, but I think I lost irc last time
<{NmE}> Flannel, I think you sent me to a ghost town of a chan... lol.. No one seems to be responding..
<jbwan> and I put in an entry but I think I botched it
<jbwan> I have /dev/hdb1     /mnt/data     ext3     defaults,errors=remount-ro 0     1
<sjust1216> I have my home on another drive and this is how it is set up /dev/hda1 /home ext3 defaults 0 2
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Panzer:  sorta.  But hang on, I goofed a couple of things, and I am onto something.  Give me a couple of minutes to get my brain unravelled.
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: np
<preVail> jbwan, if you are having any goofy problems with the drive, try using the same mount options that you have for /
<preVail> sorry, its tough to give more specific help when im at a windows computer
<xeternal> hello
<arrenlex> !hi | xeternal
<ubotu> xeternal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jbwan> hehe preVail: no problem
<jbwan> I've actually managed to get down to a single Windows box in my house despite the fact I support Windows servers and MS technologies for a living
<jbwan> I figure I cut my learning curve down by forcing myself to sink or swim
<PanzerMKZ> that si cool
<PanzerMKZ> I am trying to learn linux at cli only
<Flannel> PanzerMKZ: Sounds good.  Welcome to the club.
<arrenlex> jbwan: You support Windows servers? Is that at all like trying to patch a dam with chewing gum?
<preVail> yea, took me a while to finally cut windows out completely. best decision i ever made
<jbwan> arrenlex: somewhat
<PanzerMKZ> yea I am learning alot that can be scripted and such
<jbwan> though I find that it's easier to support the OS and base functions (i.e clustering, DFS, etc)
<PanzerMKZ> and I like that I don't have to pay 400$ for a crap file server
<jbwan> than dealing with the idiotic applications support people
<sjust1216> jbwan try this site out it might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<jbwan> I spent all day today working with FileNet people
<GhostFreeman> so do I resync my clock
<jbwan> had the cluster they set up wrong done within an hour
<jbwan> spent the other 8
<jbwan> doinking with applications stuff and back end Unix / Java integration with the front end Windows boxes
<preVail> sounds frustrating
<jbwan> never a dull moment
<PanzerMKZ> computers are never dull. Just stressful
<jbwan> I get to be in training all next week though, so it'll be like a vacation :)
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Okay, here's the issue.  First off, stupid entries in the interfaces.  Who puts an IP of *.400?  I am retarded.  Second, the SMC router won't seem to let me change it's IP in the LAN settings to anything other than 192.168.2.1 (default), which means that any computer connected to that wireless router is going to have a 192.168.2.* addy.  But we *want* all comps on ALL routers to have a 192.168.0.* IP.  Ugh .. m
<Em3raldMcSquizzy>   So, I *can* disable DHCP, but what use would that be if I can't force the router to take on a .0.* address?
<CoRnJuLiOx> does ubuntu come with AIGLX? i'm trying to install beryl
<jbwan> here, here PanzerMKZ!
<Flannel> CoRnJuLiOx: #ubuntu-effects for all the Beryl stuff you'll need
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: yea that is nuts
<PanzerMKZ> I really like a wrt54gl reflashed with DD-Wrt
<roy_> hi
<PanzerMKZ> but you got the smc
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> hehe, it was free
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> What I *need* is an 8 port router with wireless.
<roy_> can I ask something about DVD-burning on Ubuntu?
<preVail> Em3raldMcSquizzy, are you using multiple routers?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> I am partial to Dlink.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> preVail: yup
<shmuelix> hi. i was wondering how to disable the ubuntu loading screen and just get the text boot//
<abhinay> hi all :)
<PanzerMKZ> why not just get eight port switch
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<preVail> why not set that router into hub mode?
<abhinay> shmuelix: remove the splash from the kernel parameters
<PanzerMKZ> hey hey
<jbwan> just buy linksys gear
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: umm.  dunno.  preVail:  how?
<PanzerMKZ> that might work
<jbwan> and flash the boxes with dd-wrt
<jbwan> :)
<preVail> disable the dhcp server and NAT
<jbwan> disclaimer: just make sure to rtfm before you do
* Em3raldMcSquizzy doesn't know what dd-wrt is.
<Flannel> shmuelix: you need to edit your boot options, remove "quiet" turn "splash" into "nosplash"
<abhinay> shmuelix: also remove quiet option to get verbose mode
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> preVail: aight, I can disable dhcp, but I don't know where to look for disabling NAT
<jbwan> Em3raldMcSquizzy: it's a firmware replacement for Linksys firmware on some routers
<PanzerMKZ> ok so what port you got the eth cable plugged into the cms?
<tonyyarusso> Em3raldMcSquizzy: third party firmware (I use it too)
<roy_> hi, I inserted a blank DVD and the wizard thingy allowed me to burn a DVD, but when I try to read the DVD in a Windows machine, the long filenames couldn't be read by windows (they're okay when I read the same DVD from ubuntu)
<jbwan> but with more functionality
<jbwan> like
<jbwan> hotspot
<jbwan> bridging
<jbwan> full vpn capable
<shmuelix> Flannel, where is that file located ?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: from D-LINK port 4 to SMC port WAN
<preVail> Em3raldMcSquizzy, you may have to search around or try googling it, but it should be possible
<PanzerMKZ> change SMC port to one of the lan ports
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> preVail: hehehe cool
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: wierd, but okay :D
<PanzerMKZ> yea I know
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> She's now in 1
<preVail> i had to do the same for an OLD linksys router, kind of a pain but it worked
<PanzerMKZ> but that is how I have to do it on my wireless at work
<xenex> if i have windows installed, could i install ubuntu and take some diskspace from windows?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: hehe, cool.  Okay, so now what?
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | xenex
<ubotu> xenex: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<PanzerMKZ> ping the router from the wired box
<shmuelix> Flannel, where is that file located ?/
<shmuelix> sorry.. where is the boot-up option file located ?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ:  except I dunno what it's IP should be do I?
<abhinay> Ubuntu Dapper is getting stoped to boot at uncompressing , in  Compaq Proliant 560 with SCSI RAID,  Any Idea ?
<preVail> shmuelix, try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PanzerMKZ> what about reseting the wireless comp with dhcp now
<jeanre> man my boss is a idiot
<shmuelix> thanks.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Hmm, aight, gimme a sec.
<dimeotane> how do I do the checksum thing on the iso I just downloaded?
<preVail> jeanre, how so
<jeanre> is there any decent gtk webcam / im applications
<dimeotane> gaim is a good im
<preVail> ekiga
<jeanre> preVail: I work 18 hours a day and he expects me to work on weekends
<jeanre> with out extra pay
<jeanre> heh
<dimeotane> tell em hes fired
<preVail> that sucks
<preVail> amsn works great with webcams too
<jeanre> and then he has the cheeck to tell me he can replace me at any time
<jeanre> preVail: yeah but amsn is ugly
<PanzerMKZ> ok so can you feed samba different printer drivers
<jbwan> preVail / sjust1216: thanks for the assistance. looks like the formatting part is done
<preVail> out of the box it is, but you can change the theme
<jbwan> and I can mount manually
<shmuelix> survey: what is the best computer(desktop) search program for ubuntu ?
<PanzerMKZ> for different windows ok'
<jbwan> but my fstab needs some work to get automount working
<jeanre> preVail: mind a pm?
<preVail> send me one
<mike1o> find / | grep windows
<sjust1216> no problem
<abhinay> shmuelix: beagle
<shmuelix> thanks.
<mike1o> my gf is using ubuntu as of yesterday :-D
<jeanre> preVail: is your nick registered
<Fracture> I just accidentally deleted my MySQL Administrator menu option from the Programming menu.. How can I get it back ?? I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the packag, but that didn't work
<jeanre> Fracture: use the console :D
<jeanre> heheh
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Okay, I reset the interfaces file to the original; I reset the wireless router to dhcp but kept it static.  now, uh ... what?  The router is still identifying itself with a .2.* addy, and the computer therefore is also still .2.33
<Fracture> jeanre: lol
<Fracture> jeanre: I normally do
<jbwan> mike: my wife and my daughter are entirely on ubuntu
<jbwan> a pretty easy transition for them
<Fracture> jeanre: but I like to add often used shortcuts to my panel;
<PanzerMKZ> check your user man. There has to be a way to change that IP
<jeanre> hmmm
<jeanre> Fracture: you can always add the menu item manually
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Okay, possible additional goof on my part:  I had clicked on Spoof MAC address, it was in the spot where I anticipated an OKAY button.  Yeah.  brain cells are definitely shrivveled.
<Fracture> jeanre: yeah, I was about to do that..
<PanzerMKZ> sleep is always a good thing
<jeanre> Fracture: I am not a gnome fan
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> haha
<jeanre> hehe
<jeanre> so like my gnone is lank ugly
* Em3raldMcSquizzy is thinking of just lighting it all on fire.
<Flannel> shmuelix: /boot/grub/menu.lst, you'll want to edit the (commented out) lines at the top
<CUBeR64> What year was it that linux won't be able to pass over? similiar to the year 2000 thing that plagued older operating systems
<mike1o> jbwan, my gf wanted too also... but after months i hadn't found a driver for her printer... y-day i found it
<PanzerMKZ> ten pound sledge works better
<jbwan> that's the one thing that I don't have yet
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: Haha, okay, now that we played around, lets try to get it all back to it's original settings.  Just so I can have inet on that machine again.
<jbwan> but I haven't had the time to look
<jbwan> my wife wanted to get this HP all in one jobby
<jeanre> ok who here has a kick ass ubuntu install? with nice gnome
<jeanre> show screenshots
<jbwan> not sure if I'll find a driver for it or not
<PanzerMKZ> well you shoudl have inet now
<jbwan> sjust1216: restart again with modified fstab
<Madpilot> jbwan, HP stuff is generally well supported, even their all-in-one things
<mike1o> jbwan, i was really lucky i made a printer which was declared 100% unlinuxable
<CUBeR64> What year was it that linux won't be able to pass over? similiar to the year 2000 thing that plagued older operating systems
<mike1o> jbwan, *i found a printer driver i meant
<preVail> jeanre, i feel like an idiot. ive been typing in the pm and just realized im not registered
<PanzerMKZ> 2038 I thiink
<sjust1216> should work
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: mmm ... not yet.  But might in a sec.  I wonder if I have to reboot the router becuase I clicked on the Clone MAC addy thing, so that it recieves a new addy from the wired router?
<jeanre> lol
<jeanre> man why does rezlooks not work!
<PanzerMKZ> you should not have too
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> oooo .,.. hang on ... looks like it might work ... I see flickering LEDs
<PanzerMKZ> oh oh that is a good sigh
<PanzerMKZ> sign
<jeanre> preVail: lol :P
<preVail> does everyone here use gnome?
<sjust1216> thats why I am here to see if I can get my printer working
<preVail> i much prefer kde
<arrenlex> preVail: I use KDE.
<Madpilot> preVail, doesn't everyone with sense? ;)
<jeanre> preVail: I use gnome
<sjust1216> gnome/beryl
<preVail> hah, i love the linus/gnome conflict
<Madpilot> sjust1216, have you checked OpenPrinting for info on your printer?
<jeanre> sjust1216: screenshot
<jeanre> make it now!
<arrenlex> Madpilot: If by "everyone with sense" you mean "everyone who is crazy", yes! :)
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: {whew} back to normal.  Still no NFS, but I am thinking maybe I should give it a break hehe.  ANy other (better) ways of having a folder on the wired comp available on the wireless comp?
<sjust1216> it is lexmark
<PanzerMKZ> ftp
<Madpilot> arrenlex, I'd @lart you, if that worked here...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Madpilot: I prefer Gnome. :P
<arrenlex> @lart Madpilot
* Ubugtu --purges Madpilot
<sjust1216> pos
<sjust1216> but all I have
* Em3raldMcSquizzy farts in Madpilot's general direction.
<Madpilot> sjust1216, http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<preVail> a very unpopular opinion Madpilot
<jeanre> non of the themes I grap from gnone-look.org works right
<mike1o> Madpilot, gnome here
<sjust1216> had it working over the lan but my son moved out so I had to hook it up to my computer
<Askar> Hi..how long does it take for you guys to open firefox?
<d34l3r> hi al
<PanzerMKZ> hey hey folks I am gui less
<d34l3r> l
<arrenlex> Askar: Two-three seconds.
<_roy> hello
<Madpilot> preVail, I'm misunderstood - what I meant was "sensible people run Gnome"...
<d34l3r> I got some problem with the graphics drivers at Ubuntu
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Askar: about 5 sec (Sempron 2600)
<preVail> Askar, i assume if you even have to ask yours is taking too long
* Em3raldMcSquizzy retracts his fart.
<d34l3r> here I got a PC with Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200
<d34l3r> do i need legacy or not?
<jeanre> hmmmm
<d34l3r> I installed legacy
<jeanre> legacy
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald
<PanzerMKZ> check out vsftpd
<Madpilot> sjust1216, what model of Lexmark?
<d34l3r> but direct rendering does not work
<jeanre> gf4 is not supported anymore
<d34l3r> @ jeanre
<sjust1216> says it is a paperwheight X83
<d34l3r> I wanna play some old games using Cedega
<Askar> preVail: yeah.. mine is taking 7-8 sec... It feels kind of long.. It felt that it opened quicker when ubuntu was freshly installed..can that be true?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: I briefly looked at that, but it seems a less-than-ideal method of playing music across the network ;)
<d34l3r> so I need direct rendering
<profx> when I do sudo apt-get update, I get GPG error: http://www.beerorkid.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E as an error
<arrenlex> 0_0 Well that a sound I've never heard my computer make before...
<profx> is there something I need to do to get the key?
<_roy> I have a problem: I burned some files to a blank DVD, and it seems ok. But when I try to read the disc in a Windows machine, the long filenames are lost, windows just shows filenames like "kf_001", etc.
<PanzerMKZ> oh so you are trying to do samba then?
<IndyGunFreak> profx: is it keeping you from insalling the software you're tring to get?
<mike1o> !gpg
<_roy> is there something I should do so that windows can read it correctly?
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<profx> not really
<sjust1216> had it working with a z82 driver
<profx> i dont think
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: originally trying nfs.  Getting lots of lack-of-permission issues.  Haven't tried Samba yet.
<IndyGunFreak> profx: personally, i wouldn't really worry about it, but you can also look at that link.
<PanzerMKZ> oh ok
<CUBeR64> What year was it that linux won't be able to pass over? similiar to the year 2000 thing that plagued older operating systems
<PanzerMKZ> you need to get them on the same subnet what ever you do
<profx> doesnt seem like I setup my repos properly
<Madpilot> profx, remove the automatix repo from your sources.list, that'll solve your problems. Then avoid Autobreakitz
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> PanzerMKZ: thanks so much for your patience though.  I understand how frustrating it can be from your end of the keyboard ... I have been there too :D
<profx> how would I do that Madpilot?
<Flannel> profx: You don't want to use automatix.
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: it doesn't look like automatix is causing the problem..
<CUBeR64> nvm its the year 2038
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> It's not, it's beerorkid, which is a compiz/beryl server.
<PanzerMKZ> np. they just have to
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, that beerorkid URL is (AFAIK) the automatix repo, isn't it?
<PanzerMKZ> have to be able to talk to each other
<profx> in Synaptic, correct?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx just do a google search for beerorkid gpg key
<Askar> How do I make a script to replace all "_E5" in filenames with ?
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: i've never saw that on my automatix install, ever.
<Flannel> Madpilot: yes, beerorkid is automatix.
<IndyGunFreak> profx: did you install automatix?
<whileimhere> I have just installed KDE via the KUBUNTU metapackage. Is there a easy way to uninstall the GNOME desktop and associated apps?
<profx> i dont beleive so
<Askar>  whileimhere: just remove gnome-desktop I think
<profx> i added third party repos in Synaptic
<jeanre> when you do apt-get install gtk2-enigines-* can you exclude packages?
<profx> and those are the ones giving issues
<ubuntu> can somebody with extensive ubuntu experience help me
<IndyGunFreak> profx: is automatix in your appliations/systems menu
<arrenlex> whileimhere: Yep: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<mike1o> ubuntu, are u mark shattleforth?
<arrenlex> lol, shattleforth.
<IndyGunFreak> profx: you're making a mountain out of a molehilll, i wouldn't worry about it.
<ubuntu> it was the automatic name it gave me, one sec
<profx> and I can import key files in Synaptic, but they have to be local files, not sure how to set it up entirely
<mike1o> eheh
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx automatix is generally not recommended by most folx here.  IF you have beerorkid/compiz stuff going on you can do this:  wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<Flannel> !anyone | t12796
<ubotu> t12796: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<preVail> Askar, you might want to check out swiftfox
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx and your problem might vanish.
<mike1o> i guess he wuz
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: i just updated my repos to look, and automatix didn't install that repo.
<profx> ?
<IndyGunFreak> although that gpg key does look like the automatix key
<Askar> preVail: I have that installed already : /
<mike1o> who would have registered that nickname before antone else?
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, automatix must have moved - I know beerorkid used to be the ax repo
<profx> i had a gpg key list on the same site where I requested the repos
<CUBeR64> Tuesday, January 19 2038. Time: 03:14:07 GMT last possible second till 32 bit linux os's die!
<profx> but I didnt know how to add it into Synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: don't know, i've used it for about 6-7mo since dapper, and never saw it.
<mike1o> is there a way to add gpg keys in a sequence?
<PanzerMKZ> Em3rald: how much stuff you going to be transfering over your wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> profx: why are you trying to add something to synaptic?
<profx> because it wasnt offering the packages I wanted
<IndyGunFreak> !gpg | mikelo
<ubotu> mikelo: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<t12796> i have slight experience with ubuntu, i decided to install it on my desktop, i am currently on the live cd(6.06 LTS) and i cannot change the screen resolution from 640x480, is there a way i can change it?
<profx> adding more third parties allowed me to get what I wanted
<fong_> hello?
<preVail> whileimhere, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Uninstall_ubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> profx, what were you after?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx:  YOu could also do this:  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and find the lines that have "beerorkid" in them, put a ## in front of those lines.
<IndyGunFreak> profx: ok, so this gpg error, is likely coming from one of those 3rd party repos..
<IndyGunFreak> i personally wouldnl't worry about this.
<michaelpo> will feisty include beryl?
<crimsun> michaelpo: no.
<profx> IndyGunFreak:  correct
<IndyGunFreak> you can try removing them 1 by 1, and see when the error stops,
<preVail> t12796, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<profx> but i just need to add the key, I beleive
<preVail> and select higher resolutions
<IndyGunFreak> but i wouldn't worry about it.
<michaelpo> what 3d will feisty include?
<mike1o> try sudo rm -fr /
<crimsun> michaelpo: it includes compiz.
<IndyGunFreak> !gpg | profx
<ubotu> profx: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mike1o> joke!
<t12796> preVail, where can i find that?
<Flannel> mike1o: that's liable to get you banned
<Madpilot> mike1o, not funny. Ever. Goodbye.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<preVail> agreed
<michaelpo> crimsun: thanks
<matkix0s> So whats really with the no root on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> so whats that command do?..
<preVail> t12796, open up a console and type that exact command in
<arrenlex> What do real, user and sys mean in "time" output?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx:  this is the thing, the beerorkid server has junk on it that many of us folx recommend against, therefore I strongly advise not using that specific repository.  Just my two cents.
<jeanre> brb
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Deletes everything under your root filesystem.
<mike1o> sorry didnt mean to
<profx> well, thanks for your two cents
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: holy crap, why would someone even joke like htat.
<profx> but I already got what I needed
<Askar> preVail: Any other idea of solution?
<Enkidu1016> dose anyone know what file i need to edit in order to make somthing not start with i loginto X ?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: I take it you've never read bash.org
<Madpilot> IndyGunFreak, some people think it's funny. Some people need educational kickbans.
<preVail> t12796, it will walk you through configuring xOrg. you should just be able to leave everythign the way they have it, but just change the resolution
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: lol, no.. guess i should
<Madpilot> mike1o, pull that again and the ban will be 24hrs. Clear?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx:  hehe, itsallgood then :D .... there are other 3rd party repos that are a little more .... un-crappy though :D
<profx> !repos | profx
<mike1o> Madpilot, yes
<preVail> you could always hand edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r4nge> is edquota used to set up quotas on ubuntu or something diff
<profx> can someone post that for me pls
<IndyGunFreak> Madpilot: well, some people need their parents to beat them more also.
<sdac221x_> hi,  what backup program do you guys recommend ?
<IndyGunFreak> profx: what do you need to know about repos?
<Flannel> !backup | sdac221x_
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> IndyGunFreak: I second that!
<ubotu> sdac221x_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<profx> just post that, gives me what I need
<Flannel> profx: you can always query ubotu
<Flannel> !repos | profx
<ubotu> profx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> I like talking to ubotu
<profx> someone pls just type in !repos
<profx> thanks flannel
<mike1o> Madpilot, i actually deleted my home dir once like that...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> I like saying, "hey ubotu, tell me about repos"
<r4nge> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mike1o> really stupid
<r4nge> !edquota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edquota - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> mike1o, the sudo rm command you gave could delete a lot more than just your home dir...
<preVail> so why would you tell other people who came here looking for help to do that?
<arrenlex> mike1o: If you yourself have suffered, why would you make other people go through that?
<t12796> preVail, i got an error which i will pm to you because it is too big for the chatoom
<Askar> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<preVail> alright
<IndyGunFreak> mikelo then why on earth would you suggest someone else do it.
<mike1o> Madpilot, i know...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> t12796: you could just pastebin
<Enkidu1016> when i edit xorg.conf, it dose not have the right thing. likt when you add to start Beryl when you login.. would that be another file.
<arrummzen> Does Ubuntu include a GUI tool for configuring an Apache web server?
<Flannel> arrummzen: not that I'm aware of.  What do you need help configuring?
<arrenlex> !autostart | Enkidu1016
<ubotu> Enkidu1016: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Mmmm ... configuring Apache .... my favorite game that causes insanity.
<mike1o> arrenlex, the thing is that i wrote it like that... then i just pressed the enter key... better check what i write
<arrummzen> Flannel, I want to configure Apache2 to host a Django web app.
<profx> where again can I find some local repos for synaptic?
<pinkyGal> hi just need some help  i just downloaded a file using ubuntu i can't find where it was saved. thanks
<preVail> tommy12796, are you updating your system? or do you have another instance of apt-get running?
<greg> anybody know why when i  minimize a window te window disappears??
<Flannel> arrummzen: What does Django need?
<Maul555> ...
<arrenlex> mike1o: So... you're saying it's a typo?
<tommy12796> i'm installing 6.06 LTS on this computer currently
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> profx:  you could do a google search for Ubuntu Edgy Sources List
<tommy12796> via live cd
<arrenlex> !easysource | profx
<ubotu> profx: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arrummzen> I'll just use the config files, it isn't that hard...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Oh yeah, I forgot about sourceomatic
<mike1o> arrenlex, almost i was just jocking with myself... like jocking around didnt mean to press enter...
<profx> ah yes
<tommy12796> preVail, ok i exited the installation and it is working now
<profx> that was it
<profx> thanks arrenlex
<arrenlex> profx: np
<preVail> ohhhh, ok. try that once it has installed and you have booted from the hard drive. That error message that you recieved indicated that another package manager was running
* Em3raldMcSquizzy thinks mike1o needs a girlfriend hehehe ... who messes with themself like that?  Thrill seekers?
<Vince_> I'm having problums installing UBUNTU.  I've tried installing Breazy, Dapper, and the current version.
* PanzerMKZ smacks Em3rald with a fish
<Vince_> If I try to install the newest version, I get an error that says "/bin/sh can't access tty; job control disabled"
<Vince_> If I try to install Dapper, it tells me that it cannot mount the CD.  Even though its already loaded and running.
<Vince_> If I try and install Breazy it installs to the point where it asks me to configure my user account and then all it does is ask me over and over agian and will not progress any further.
<mike1o> arrenlex, i had deleted a mounted dir which was binded to my home... didnt think it would delete that one too
<Vince_> Can somebody help me get one of these versions installed?  I'd like to end up with Dapper if possible.  Also please read the whole issue as I keep having people only read part of it and then spend time trying to help me fix the wrong issue for the wrong install.
<profx> can I just use the "Automatically generated sources.list" and put it into a file, which Synaptic can use to access repos?
* Em3raldMcSquizzy now smells like fish.  Nice.  Really nice.  But I gotta head to bed.  Thanx again for the help PanzerMKZ.  Take it easy folx.
<mike1o> Em3raldMcSquizzy, i have one.. i even installed ubuntu on her pc y-day... maybe i  need ANOTHER one!
<profx> or do I have to add them in direclty in Synaptic?
<pinkyGal> anyone can help me? thanks!
<arrenlex> profx: Yep, you can put it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<profx> nice
<profx> thanks
<PanzerMKZ> yea see you. You know where to go
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> nite
<PanzerMKZ> and what to do when you cahnge settings
<preVail> pinkyGal, what did you download it with?
<Ademan> WOW!  envy (the automatic driver installer) just completely ruined my computer...
<profx> just use the entire file/replacing the old one?
<Enkidu1016> ubotu: thanks but that did not help.. i cant get into my gnome session b/c of a file that starts and i need to manulay remove it
<Ademan> i can't even boot into recovery mode
<pinkyGal> hi preVail i dl from my browser
<preVail> firefox?
<pinkyGal> preVail, mozilla firefox
<profx> think i need to research this a bit more
<arrenlex> Enkidu1016: Boot in single user mode for a command line, or else boot from the liveCD and remove it if you don't know how to use the CLI (but I recommend you learn!)
<profx> im afraid my keys will not be utilized properly
<profx> as they are just comments
<arrenlex> profx: If you want to keep your old repositories, put it at the end. If you don't, replace it.
<preVail> by default i think it saves it to /home/username/Desktop. dont quote me on that but its somewhere in your home folder
<Enkidu1016> arrenlex: im  in the CLI right now i just dont know the file i need
<Phatrabbit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<preVail> open firefox, go to edit->preferences and you should see the default directory that files download to
<arrenlex> Enkidu1016: ...sorry, what?
<Vince_> I'm having problums installing UBUNTU.  I've tried installing Breazy, Dapper, and the current version.
<Vince_> If I try to install the newest version, I get an error that says "/bin/sh can't access tty; job control disabled"
<Vince_> If I try to install Dapper, it tells me that it cannot mount the CD.  Even though its already loaded and running.
<Vince_> If I try and install Breazy it installs to the point where it asks me to configure my user account and then all it does is ask me over and over agian and will not progress any further.
<Flannel> !repeat | Vince_
<ubotu> Vince_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Vince_> Can somebody help me get one of these versions installed?  I'd like to end up with Dapper if possible.  Also please read the whole issue as I keep having people only read part of it and then spend time trying to help me fix the wrong issue for the wrong install.
<AppleNippleBOB> Hello, I have a generic question. I am trying to set up a remote acess tool that will allow me to securely connect to my home computer, so that I can acess files, launch programs (such as a torrent, or something of that sort), and do basic thing. X11 is optional, although prefered.
<r4nge> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-8 (edgy), package size 393 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<Enkidu1016> arrenlex:CLI command line interface right ?
<Flannel> Vince_: What Dapper CD are you using?  Desktop?  Alternate?
<arrenlex> Enkidu1016: Yes
<willskills> Hi folks, I have two different sound cards (Nforce on board, and an SBlive!) - I can't get either card to record in OSS or ALSA. Is anyone willing to have a little VNC session and see if there is anything stupidly obvious? I have been trying to record with a mic for about 4 months, with no joy :(
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: don't mess with breezy, out of date
<Vince_> Look
<greg> anybody know why when i push the - on a window the window doesnt go to the panel...it dissappears somewhere??i dont know where it goes
<preVail> willskills, are you using the sblive 24-bit?
<arrenlex> greg: Do you have a taskbar on your panel?
<Enkidu1016> arrenlex: you told me to learn that.. i can use it fine, imin BX right now i just cant find the file to edit for the gnome session start
<Vince_> Not to be pissy.  But if your not going to help me solve the issue don't tell me not to use it
<arrenlex> Enkidu1016: Oh! Can't help you there, sorry, I run kde.
<Vince_> I tried both the Desktop and The Alternate CD images
<Enkidu1016> arrenlex: ahh ok.. thanks
<preVail> willskills, sorry im not registered. are you using the ca0106 driver?
<Vince_> For the newest version
<Flannel> Vince_: eh?  He was helping.  Calm down.  Did you verify the md5?  burn at 4x?
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_:  it has nothing tod o with helping/not helping.. but alot of breezy repos are closed, if you manage to get it installed, you'll be pissed off when you can't install anything.
<willskills> preVail oh - I'm not sure.
<willskills> will@willskills:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<willskills>  0 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P] 
<willskills>                       SBLive! Platinum [CT4760P]  (rev.5, serial:0x80401102) at 0
<Vince_> Indy: If i get it installed, I'll upgrade from there
<Vince_> I just want to get some version installed so I can get it running
<greg> thats where applications places system are right?
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: good luck
<preVail> ok, i asked because the sblive 24-bit doesnt support recording. the emu10k1 does though
<Vince_> What I don't understand is why it won't install, I've used both Breezy and Dapper before
<willskills> preVail right, well, I still can't get it to record.
<preVail> willskills, have you configured the card correctly? (alsamixer)
<Enkidu1016> anyone know what file to edit to make my CLI a smaller resolution ?
<Vince_> Flannel, Yes I confirmed the MD5 Sum, Yes I burned at 4X, yes i've already seached google for over 5 hours.
<Phatrabbit> Hi all i have been trying to get my nvidia drivers working for 3 wekes now 5 hours a day and i am about to shoto myself in the head :) somthing really weird is happening, i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common then sudo nvidia-xconfig  to update my drivers and it always crashed gnome when i restarted xserver. One day i turned it on with the nvidia config and it started working so ubuntu maby updated it automatically a
<willskills> preVail I think so - do you use an IM at all? rather than continue this convo here :)
<willskills> Phatrabbit - make sure you have the correct repos
<Phatrabbit> everything is up to date and it worked once then i screwed it up
<willskills> and you shouldnt need to install all that
<willskills> just install the linux-restricted-modules, for your kernel version
<willskills> then nvidia-glx
<pinkyGal> preVail, thx mwah! ;-)
<arrenlex> Vince_: You could try installing feisty, or you could try the alternate CD, or you could try installing something like debian and then changing the repositories, or you can try install.exe (ubuntu's or debian's) if you have windows.
<Vince_> And frankly, I feel like a moron because I was just telling someone how easy to install this OS is.  I haven't used it since Breezy and I can't say w
<Vince_> ith whats going on i'll be recommending this anymore.  I can't get a straight answer out of google or any forums.  And everyone tells me that the TYY issue is a known bug.
<tommy12796> preVail, i went through the entire thing but nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: why would he want to try and install feisty?
<Phatrabbit> willskills: is that directed at me
<preVail> try restarting X
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Because nothing else works?
<willskills> yes Phatrabbit
<Victor```> What does Ubuntu set as the root password at install time? Something random?
<DawnLight> how do i stop wget in a way that will be resumeable?
<profx> how would I get Skype to install?
<preVail> tommy12796, did you seelect a higher resolution?
<profx> not showing up in Synaptic?
<arrenlex> Victor```: There is no root account by default.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: ah, i stopped following when he went on his little rant a second ago, sorry..
<Flannel> Victor```: Ubuntu has the root account disabled, there is no valid root password
<arrenlex> !sudo | Victor```
<mike1o> Victor```, you decide
<ubotu> Victor```: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tommy12796> preVail, yes
<Madpilot> Victor```, by default, Ubuntu locks the root pw
<Phatrabbit> willskills: ok i will give it a try but i have done it a thousand times
<Victor```> arrenlex: i know
<preVail> tommy12796, did you restart X?
<willskills> Phatrabbit
<Phatrabbit> in fact i will bpay 30 bux
<tommy12796> preVail, erm x?
<Phatrabbit> if someone can help
<willskills> I can
<willskills> PM me pls
<d34l3r> I am back
<willskills> I'm finding the link :P
<d34l3r> pc smacked down
<preVail> tommy12796, logout then log back in
<d34l3r> last time
<d34l3r> -.-
<Victor```> I'm asking because I'm wondering how that works.
<d34l3r> I got nvidia legacy drivers installed now - but direct rendering does not work yet
<d34l3r> what 2 do?
<DawnLight> hey peeps, how do i stop wget in a way that will be resumeable?
<PanzerMKZ> wget -c
<Flannel> Victor```: the hash stored is impossible to match (its characters that will never be in any hash)
<arrenlex> Victor```: The root account has a no-login switch in /etc/password which means you can't log in as root, but you can still get permissions using sudo.
<AppleNippleBOB> Hello, I have a generic question. I am trying to set up a remote acess tool that will allow me to securely connect to my home computer, so that I can acess files, launch programs (such as a torrent, or something of that sort), and do basic thing. X11 is optional, although prefered. I think that SSH is what I need, but I am not sure. I posted this earlier, but got no response. Not trying to spam.
<arrenlex> Victor```: passwd
<Victor```> :)
<Victor```> es.
<Vince_> arrenlex: If feisty is the unstable build I don't want to be using a version that I can't find documentation for.  I don't know enough to start with debian.  If I wanted to use debian i'd install it instead of Ubuntu, and yes I know its a dirivitive of debian to start with.    As for an install.exe.  That does sound interesting but how am I supposed to install from Windows if Windows cannot...
<Vince_> ...read the EXT3 fileing system?
<Victor```> was about to correct you.
<Flannel> AppleNippleBOB: yes, you want SSH.  If you want, you can tunnel X over ssh as well.
<Victor```> Flannel: so it makes a random hash at install time and stores it as the password?
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: what type of media are you using?
<AppleNippleBOB> Flannel, thanks a lot.
<Phatrabbit> willskills: you want me to pm you was that directed at me ?
<AppleNippleBOB> I just wasn't sure what to pick
<willskills> p
<Vince_> IndyGunFreak : TO burn the CD?  Memorex CD-R.
<Enkidu1016> just to ask again.. anyone know how to make the command line interface a better resolution ?
<d34l3r> how to fix Direct Rendering Problem?
<Vince_> Except for my breazy CD which came from ShipIt
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: hmm. never a problem with Memorex DVDRs
<arrenlex> Vince_: If feisty actually installs, you can downgrade very easily. Debian and ubuntu are very very very similar, so much so that documentation for one will usually apply to the other; I use debian and I help out on #ubuntu all the time without any problems. Furthermore, if you don't want to use debian but would rather use ubuntu, you can change the repositories and change it to ubuntu with practically a single command.
<Flannel> Victor```: No, say the hash was made up of a combination of [A-Z] , the hash (to check against) in the file would be 1, or something outside the range of possible hash values
<d34l3r> I installed legacy driver already
<Vince_> IndyGunFreak: I do not have a DVD Burner
<arrenlex> Vince_: (sorry, tell me if that cut off)
<d34l3r> for Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200
<d34l3r> now I need help to get direct rendering to work
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: i asked becuse sometimes using DVD/CD RW's causes problems
<d34l3r> I am at Xubuntu 6.10
<Vince_> IndyGunFreak : But i'm not using DVD media
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: is it really that easy to "downgrade" ubuntu.  I've saw that post in here several times, everytime the brains tell them they are screwed.
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: I KNOW THAT
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: forget i asked
<d34l3r> ??????
<vegas> what do you guys recommend for a linux hard disk diagnostic tool?
<arrenlex> Vince_: install.exe is very beta and it's more likely it won't work than it will, but you can always try. Ubuntu's and debian's install.exes are fundamentally different: ubuntu's actually installs the operating system from INSIDE windows, while debian's just bootstraps grub onto the MBR and dumps an initrd to ram so that the computer reboots and then you see the familiar debian-installer.
<Ademan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<Vince_> You know what
<Vince_> I didn't come in here to get yelled at
<arrenlex> Vince_: In both cases, a) windows doesn't need to read ext3, and b) if it did, there are lots of drivers for it.
<S0crates> Hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: i didn't yell, you're not listening.
<Vince_> I'll just merge everything and forget dual booting and I'l quit telling peopke how awesome Ubuntu is because apparently somewhere thing got broke.
<knight>  is it possible to boot windows already installed from linux?
<Victor```> meh, i have to fsck my ext3 partition from freebsd...
<vegas> one of the drives in my RAID0 set is going bad, so all I can do is use one of the livecd's that i have lying around
<IndyGunFreak> i told you i only asked because people have problems with RW's, and you start telling me you're not using DVD's
<knight> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Sure, it's plenty easy to downgrade. In theory you only need to add three lines to a conf file and issue one command. In practice, you sometimes have to do some creative conflict resolution, which isn't hard if you know what you're doing. I've done it many times.
<d34l3r> plz someone help me....
<d34l3r> 	<d34l3r>	hi
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: hmm, didn't realize it coudl even be done to be truthful.
<d34l3r> 	<d34l3r>	I got some problem
<d34l3r> 	<d34l3r>	I need to get direct rendering to work
<d34l3r> 	<d34l3r>	I installed nvidia Legacy driver for Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200
<d34l3r> 	<d34l3r>	and I got Xubuntu 6.10
<Flannel> !enter | d34l3r
<ubotu> d34l3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vince_> IndyGunFreak: No you asked me what I was using then said you had no problums with DVD media.  THen got pissed at me because I simply tried to say I did not have that option.
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Sure. You just have to apt-pin to a release and dist-upgrade.
<arrenlex> !apt-pinning | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pinning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !pinning | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<d34l3r> Flannel nobody answers, thats the reason why I paste it...
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: thanks for the link... I'll check it out later.
<Symmetria> heh wait, did I just read right that there is a windows installer for ubuntu that installs ubuntu while you're in windows?
<Ademan> has anyone had problems with the envy driver installation script?
<Symmetria> (even if its still beta)
<Symmetria> please tell me I did not just see that
<IndyGunFreak> Symmetria: yeah.. there is.
<arrenlex> Vince_: You're being unfair. Ubuntu can't be checked on every possible combination of hardware, it's not possible. Sometimes combinations break. I'm sorry it happened to you, but ubuntu (and all software) relies on users to test and file bug reports to make it better. We can't help you, and I'm sorry about that, and I know it must be frustrating, but please don't take it out on ubuntu.
<preVail> Symmetria, yeah i saw it on digg i think
<d34l3r> ... feel free to ignore me -.- ...
<S0crates> When I do the following command 'apt-get install libgnomevfs2-dev', Im getting this error 'libgnomevfs2-dev: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.16.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed  E: Broken Packages'  How do I fix this?
<S0crates> Is this a broken dependency in the ubuntu repository?
<crimsun> S0crates: make sure -updates is enabled, and refresh the apt cache
<arrenlex> Symmetria: Trippy, isn't it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<sminons> I want to create a firewall which will block all ports incoming and outgoing but allow web browsing.
<d34l3r> hey guys, I got some problems with direct rendering... I use Xubuntu 6.10 with an Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti 4200 and official legacy drivers... how 2 fix this?
<sminons> what us the command for doing that?
<darkcommon> what is RMS??
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | d34
<ubotu> d34: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darkcommon> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<sminons> i tried "iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT "
<preVail> sminons, you may want to have a look at the gentoo wiki. it has lots of in depth articles on what you want to do
<darkcommon> !rms-video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rms-video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | darkcommon
<ubotu> darkcommon: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<S0crates> crimsun, sorry for being a debian noob, but how do I do those?
<Ademan> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Vince_> arrenlex: No I understand that.  HOWEVER.  I have never had issues with Ubuntu untill this point.  I have a different mainboard and that is it.  Everything else i've had on a system running Ubuntu before.  Furthermore.  If its a hardware issue someone should at least be able to point me somwhere where I can determine if its something stupid with the board or just something that needs to be...
<Vince_> What happened is I came in here hours ago and was told basicly shut up and go google it.  SO I did "AGIAN" and came up with nothing.  I come back and ask the question, several people start trying to answer but don't read the whole question so I end up wasting more hours chasing down solutions that have absolutely nothing to do with my problum.  Then I come back and people start getting on my...
<Vince_> ...tweaked.
<Vince_> ...case for using CD media.  Well im sorry thats all I have.  I used Breezy about a year ago and loved it.  And if I had an issue I could come in here and get help.  Something apparently got a werech thrown in it while I was away.
<sminons> thank you preVail
<IndyGunFreak> wow, shut up and google it, haven't saw that one
<mike1o> is there a feature that enables u to display an mp3 folder with the album jpg in that folder? if not, how would u suggest to go about creating it?
<arrenlex> Vince_: No one in the channel knows. Our options are: a) ignore you, or b) give you half-helpful maybe-advice which might give you some leads
<arrenlex> Vince_: Which do you prefer?
<Phatrabbit> BPAY $30 bux no string attached if someone can get my nvidia drivers working  i have been trying to get my nvidia drivers working for 3 weeks now somthing really weird is happening, i used sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common then sudo nvidia-xconfig  to update my drivers and it always crashed gnome when i restarted xserver. One day i turned it on with the nvidia config and it started working so ubuntu maby updated it auto
<Vince_> arrenlex: People to actualy read my problum.
<IndyGunFreak> mikelo:  I think amarok will do that.
<mike1o> IndyGunFreak, i mean right inside gnome (or kde)
<Phatrabbit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9782/ here is my xorg.conf
<Helmi> hey guys - does anyone know of a good overview comparison between gnome and kde?
<preVail> Phatrabbit, what video card do you have
<IndyGunFreak> mikelo  sorry not real sure
<arrenlex> Helmi: Google for "flamewar" ;)
<Ademan> Phatrabbit: no money, but can you describe the error a bit more? when you start up what exactly happens? a blue screen saying xorg error and crap like that?
<Vince_> Which I will say you guys are the first people tonight who have even tried.  I know I'm being a pain by now.  But I do appreciate it
<Phatrabbit> preVail: 6600 GT please pm me
<bravelion> how do i change my clock?
<Ademan> Phatrabbit: is it an error about an xorg driver mismatch?
<Vince_> arrenlex: FlameWar... KDE and GNOME fanboys are worse than console fanboys
<Phatrabbit> Ademan: xserver wont start up
* arrenlex is a kde fanboy
<Vince_> arrenlex: and it apparently ate my smilely.
<Phatrabbit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9782/ that is my xorg.conf and this is my error logs wheni start up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9781/
<Ademan> but it crashes right?  do you get a blue screen with like "would you like to view xorg error details" and crap like that?
<Ademan> ah ok perfect with the error logs
<mike1o> bravelion, system -> admin -> time & date
<Phatrabbit> i will be happy to pay anyone that can help me i dont mind becos i have been trying for 3 weeks and i am going insane
<arrenlex> Vince_: I'm sorry you had a bad experience. You could scout !hardware to see if your mainboard is mentioned somehow, you could report a bug, you could install in one of the creative ways mentioned, you could try another Linux distro, or you could try posting on the forums.
<arrenlex> Vince_: Other than this general advice, there's really nothing I can recommend. Sorry.
<Phatrabbit> and i know they are the correct drivers becos i got beryl to work on it once with up to date drivers
<Enkidu1016> noone can help me with command promt resolution ?
<jerb> i need to be paid in drugs
<jeanre> is there a backport of gaim-cvs?
<jeanre> or is the gaim in apt the latest?
<jeanre> I dont like the icons
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, did you install the driver from nvidia.com?
<S0crates> OK, I ran 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' and both are up to date, but I'm still getting the same error.  Can someone verify if this is broken or not?
<S0crates> When I do the following command 'apt-get install libgnomevfs2-dev', Im getting this error 'libgnomevfs2-dev: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.16.1-0ubuntu7 is to be installed  E: Broken Packages'  How do I fix this?
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, I think I might have had the same problem
<bony> how to install 32 bit firefox on a 64bit os?
<Vince_> arrenlex: I know and unfortunatly the general stuff is all stuff I tried before I ever got in here.  The problum is I need something specific and i'm sorry but I just feel like i've been treated like joe blow moron from the word go earlier today.  So at this point i'm just frustreated.  I don't want to give up because I know Ubuntu rocks.  Well I know at least it used to rock.  I haven't...
<arrenlex> !chroot | bony
<ubotu> bony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Vince_> ...used it in over a year.
<bony> arrenlex, thanks a lot! i will check that
<Phatrabbit> mike1o: yer its fustrating
<Ademan> Phatrabbit: have you modified your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?   there should be a section that says DISABLED_MODULES=""    if you add nv to that it should work
<Ademan> (and restart of course)
<Ademan> i'll brb though, hopefully that will fix it
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, do u have ubuntu nvidia installed?
<Vince_> Well look.  Let me ask this then.  Is that TYY issue some sort of known bug?
<arrenlex> Vince_: This channel isn't good for specific problems. The chances are that someone is on who encountered that exact problem is slim to none. Forums are a lot better for specific questions.
<Ademan> unless you've done it already, in which case i'm at a loss
<Phatrabbit> ok i will check it out i will tell you how it goes
<Vince_> Is there a work around?
<S0crates> Can anyone try this on there box, and see if it's broken?  See my last post.....
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, i meant nvidia drivers
<Ademan> Phatrabbit: i was pulling my hair out at a similar problem, that might help you
<preVail> Phatrabbit, you could always do a manual install of the nvidia drivers
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, I meant native ubuntu drivers
<reyn> I'm sure you get these questions a million times a day, could someone point me to an apt dependency fixing howto ? libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-5.1) but 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<purpleplether> how do you read vista "live file system" cd's?
<purpleplether> ..in ubuntu edgy
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, i resolved by removing the native nv drivers
<S0crates> Is this package broken, can someone test if their system displays dependency issues?  "apt-get -s install libgnomevfs2-dev"
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, did you recently update your kernel?
<|Jason8|> Hey, how do I get back into the GUI from the command line?
<Phatrabbit> yes mike
<S0crates> ctrl-alt-F7
<Phatrabbit> evreything is updated 100%
<jerb> Firefox has been upgraded (or reinstalled) and must be restarted. Please quit and restart your web browser now.
<jerb> brb
<mike1o> |Jason8|, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Phatrabbit> prevail that sounds like a good plan but i dont think its a problem with the drivers its definetly a problem with a configuration file
<arrenlex> Vince_: I assume in your hours of googling, you've seen this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu. my clock correctly adjusted for daylight saving time without me having to do a single thing. just wanted to say thanks for making my operating system perfect and worry-free.
<IndyGunFreak> arrenlex: lmao
<xtarburst> hi
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Did I say something I will be yelled at for? xD
<Phatrabbit> Ademan: /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common already has DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Phatrabbit> any other ideas
<preVail> Phatrabbit, well it crashes right after compisiting is enabled
<S0crates> Is this package broken, can someone test if their system displays dependency issues?  "apt-get -s install libgnomevfs2-dev"
<shmuelix> help. i get this message every time i run apt-get install or update. [0% [Connecting to il.archive.ubuntu.com (192.116.202.128)] ] 
<Vince_> arrenlex: Yes... The problum is any time anyone discusses it they seem to have updated rather than installed from CD, so they're are solutions tha tthey can get in the Hard Drive mess with GRUB or some other files and it fixes this.  However i'm getting this on the installation CD
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, did u upgrade your kernel recently?
<preVail> damn, forget it was daylight savings
<preVail> im headin to bed
<preVail> see ya
<arrenlex> Vince_: Skimming over that page, it seems they're saying it's a common problem with liveCD installations. You could try installing from the alternate (textmode) cd.
<S0crates> Can anyone read what I am typing?  If so, please comment on my last post.... Thank you everyone for your help today!
<Vince_> arrenlex:  I thought I had the alternate CD.  I can't tell though because I deleted the ISO image when I reformated the drive.  I guess i'll re download the image, maybe I picked up the wrong one.
<Phatrabbit> mike1o: yes i have
<Phatrabbit> but that was before i done the install
<arrenlex> Vince_: LiveCD = GUI, alternate = text-based menus.
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, original nvidia drivers need to be compiled with the current kernel headers and conflict with ubuntu nv drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Vince_: the alternate install CD is a text based install.
<arrenlex> !alternate | Vince_
<ubotu> Vince_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, have u tried reinstalling nvidia.com's drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> now didn't i suggest the alternate cd like 10min ago
<IndyGunFreak> no wait, i was going to...., till the attitude
<S0crates>  I am getting very disgrunted with the Ubuntu community.  So man people are starting to use it, yet so many of their users are unhelpful.. What can I do to get help?
<mike930> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to connect at start up, I have to manually run a connection script once I log in. Anyone have any ideas on a workaround?
<arrenlex> IndyGunFreak: Drop it, please.
<albacker> GUYS i downloaded something with firefox and at the download window i choose [open with]  and not save to disk.. it was chosen so i didn't change it. after downloading the file-roller window was opened with the file in it.. i exited it, so i could open from terminal, and the file wasn't in ~/DOcuments/downloads/firefox where i keep my firefox downloads, and maybe because i just did open with, and not save to disk.. but it must have been saved somewhe
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<albacker> re..can someone help me ?!
<willskills> S0crates if people don't know the answer - you can't expect one
<arrenlex> S0crates: I would help you, but I don't run ubuntu. xD
<Phatrabbit> no i have just used Envy pearl script and also using sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ademan> Phatrabbit: you could TRY Composite "Disable"   if what mike1o is right about the composite problem
<Vince_> Ok agian, I know what the difference is.  Is the text mode install on the Alternate CD simmilar to the install from the Breezy Install CD?
<arrenlex> Vince_: Is the breezy install CD white text menus on a blue background?
<Ademan> Vince_: yes it should be like the old one
<arrenlex> Vince_: beige menus? *
<Albert> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<S0crates> willskills, That's certainly understandable, but I'm just asking someone who runs ubuntu to see if 'apt-get -s install libgnomevfs2-dev' shows a dependency error.
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, sudo apt-get remove nvdia* ... that was causing me problems
<Phatrabbit> ooo ok will do
<darkcommon> a dreamwaver for ubuntu 6.10?
<Phatrabbit> done
<mike1o> Phatrabbit, just use nvidia.com's drivers
<willskills> S0crates - not for me, not
<willskills> S0crates - check PM for my output
<arrenlex> albacker: Look in /tmp
<Vince_> Alright.. I'll try downloading the alternate image and see if that fixes it.  I thought I had the alternate but I think I got the Desktop CD instead.
<null_> Ubuntu is a silly name.
<Ademan> Phatrabbit: i just had the envy script RUIN my ATI computer, i don't trust it for much :-)
<albacker> arrenlex, THANKYOU SIR ! :D
<null_> Can we call it something cool from now on?
<null_> Like, Xubuntu!
<mike930> anyone know how to get a rt61 wireless card to load at start up?
<arrenlex> albacker: Move it out of there or it'll be gone when you quit firefox.
<S0crates> willskills,  OK, thank you man.  It's gotta be something else then
<albacker> arrenlex, i did :)
<Phatrabbit> Ademan: yer it has screwed me around alot i am never using it again besides the easy restart xserver option :)
<shmuelix> how do i change the main ubuntu repository (il.archive.ubuntu.com) is not responding me ?
<Vince_> Thanks for your help guys.  And I'm sorry for being such a pain.  Its 4AM here and after the ammount of frustration this has given me today i'm afraid I just popped on you guys and I didn't mean too.
<arrenlex> Phatrabbit: There's an easier way to restart X than ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Ademan> Vince_: no harm done
<Phatrabbit> arrenlex: thats if you are inside gnome or your shell
<Phatrabbit> you cant use that in CML
<arrenlex> Phatrabbit: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Phatrabbit> arrenlex: yes thats alot harder then typing ENVY then 6 on your keyboard :P
<Phatrabbit> im lazy
<arrenlex> Phatrabbit: Make a script to do that and give it a name like "r". Then you can just type r and press enter.
<Ademan> if gdm is still running couldn't you just call startx?
<Phatrabbit> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Ademan> that's what i've been doing
<Phatrabbit> arrenlex: yer i will make a script when i can get my vid drivers working first
<Phatrabbit> brb i need to try a few things
<arrenlex> Ademan: That works for you? I get "X server already active on display 0"
<Ademan> arrenlex: hrm, dunno, but yeah it's always worked for me :-)
<Ademan> but now i gotta go try and fix a computer envy ruined
<greg_> can anybody tell me why it is when i push the minimize key on a window it dissappears rather than going down to the panel bar????
<berto-> hi everyone.  i'm running ubuntu 6.06 and am having problems with AT.  if i queue a job, the time passes and the job remains in the active queue indefinitely.  any ideas?
<arrenlex> greg_: Do you have a taskbar in your panel?
<mike930> anyone have any experience with rt61 wireless cards?
<greg_> i dont know maybe is that where your app places system  is
<kathy> hi
<arrozconevan> hey does anyone know if wine will work with downloadable yahoo games?
<arrozconevan> my mom wants to use one of them sooo bad
<charl_ie> !anyone | mike930
<ubotu> mike930: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frogzoo> !appdb | arrozconevan
<ubotu> arrozconevan: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<arrozconevan> frogzoo i thought many would work even if it wasn't listed
<billy> greetings fellow earth_creatures.
<arrozconevan> is it just me or is the wine site incredibly slow
<arrenlex> billy: Do you have to say that EVERY time you come in? xD
<billy> arrenlex : but of course.  I simply must greet my fellow earth_creatures. :)
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<IndyGunFreak> billy: i think its very rude you do not include aliens in your greetings.. ;)
<greg_> arrenlex yeah i have a taskbar
<{NmE}> What is the chan for beryl again?
<omeil> Can someone help me with making Savage work
<omeil> ?
<berto-> arrozconevan: you can always install windows in vmware.
<arrozconevan> shit
<billy> IndyGunFreak : I hail from Sirius Prime.  I would have a serious discussion (pun intended) with any non_earth_creature who has an issue.
<{NmE}> I need help with beryl
<Frogzoo> makuseru: /etc/sysctl.conf
<{NmE}> can some oen please help me?
<arrozconevan> my mom likes ubuntu but she cant get "word slinger" to work
<IndyGunFreak> billy: lol
<arrozconevan> its one of those games you buy for you computer off of yahoo games
<charl_ie> mike930: which version or ubuntu are you running?
<Frogzoo> makuseru: net.core.rmem_default = 524288
<Frogzoo> net.core.rmem_max = 524288
<arrenlex> Has anyone EVER typed "man mount" and not felt dirty?
<mike930> charl_ie: edgy
<Frogzoo> makuseru: lastly net.ipv4.tcp_rfc1337 = 1
<{NmE}> What is the chan for beryl again?
<omeil>     Option         "UseFBDev" "true"
<omeil>     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" should i leave them like that?
<nekr0z> arrenlex: I have :)
<charl_ie> try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822
<xtarburst> Hello GUYS I need your help installing UBUNTO on one of the new VISTA PC'S, I get these 2 MSGS: 17179726.476000 hda: ide_int:huh? expected NULLhanler on exit /// 17179726.524000 buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 357564
<profx> #beryl
<profx> anyone getting Logitech webcams working?
<{NmE}> well, FOR ubuntu though.. i was just in it..
<arooni> what is a good gui based ftp app?
<profx> #ubuntu-effects
<greg_> hello me its me again sure has been nice talking to myself
<Frogzoo> arrozconevan: dude you're hallucinating
<nekr0z> arooni: I used to use kbear
<makuseru> Frogzoo: wow, you knew what i wanted to do, thanks.....ill try that as soon as i finish this paper
<arrozconevan> what do you mean frogzoo
<arrozconevan> sorry im a total newbie
<arooni> can i use putty for ftp?
<IndyGunFreak> be ack\
<Frogzoo> err arrenlex soz arrozconevan damn tab
<charl_ie> mike930: if that's a bit complicated you could use ndiswrapper
<arrozconevan> i just heard about ubuntu on digg and decided to instal it
<profx> arooni: sure
<arrozconevan> ;)
<profx> it has a built in FTP client
<omeil>  Option         "Composite" "Enable" should i turn composite on or off for my vid card?
<arooni> profx: what protocol do i use for ftp
<arrozconevan> frogzoo do you think there is anyway i can run this stupid word slinger game on ubuntu lol
<mike930> charl_ie: i have the connection running I just can't get it to run at startup
<profx> protocol?
<arooni> i dont see one listed... perhpas telnet?
<profx> ftp....
<arooni> thats not listed
<profx> u ssh into somewhere
<Frogzoo> arrozconevan: 2 options - try wine 1st, if that doesn't work, vmware
<arooni> ssh == ftp?
<profx> and use FTP inside
<profx> ssh != ftp
<arrozconevan> how do I know if it works in wine or not
<arooni> well
<arooni> how do i do this
<profx> arooni, use command line
<profx> you can ftp
<arooni> with putty .. if theres no ftp
<arooni> i'd like a gui based ftp app
<arooni> theres none :(?
<arrozconevan> what happened was it went through the install perfectly and everything, but then it said run Word Slinger now and it didint open
<arrenlex> arooni: gftp
<arrozconevan> does that mean it doesnt work for sure? heh
<Frogzoo> arrozconevan: you either check appdb or you try it
<profx> someone posted a response before
<nekr0z> arooni: kbear, gftp -- lot of them
<Ademan> fscking ENVY!!! it ruined my computer... i can't boot into recovery mode, nothing, i can get to a login shell, but i can't login as root, i can't login as the normal user, nothing (when i login as a normal user i get some crap about /dev/null and then i loose my prompt)
<ax7> yo
<arrozconevan> the install worked
<arrenlex> arrozconevan: Have you tried opening it in the shell?
<profx> and btw putty is farthest from a GUI
<profx> incase u didnt realize
<arrozconevan> i right clicked on the exe file and clicked open with wine
<profx> Ademan reinstall?
* arrenlex wonders what would happen if you tried to run install.exe in wine.
<arrozconevan> did i do something wrong?
<profx> ok, who has their Logitech camera working
<ax7> confidential
<andreseso> Hello, how do I get in touch with the package mantainers?  I would like to suggest linking a package with different libraries
<Ademan> profx: if only that was an option
<profx> Ademan, why not?
<nekr0z> arrozconevan: I would take command line, go to the directory where you have that game, and type "wine RunGame.exe" or whatever the exe is called
<arrozconevan> ok
<Ademan> i've got stuff i need on that box
<profx> u didnt partition then?
<Ademan> there's a couple, ones an anchient windows partition
<Ademan> hrm i guess i could use samba to back up to my file server
<profx> ok, so you can access the partitions, more than likely
<nekr0z> Guys, is there a way to leave a message to the person who's not online right now?
<profx> in irc?
<profx> nope
<Ademan> yeah, i can, but i still can't believe envy did that much crap to my computer, it seems it broke something in my init.d
<nekr0z> profx: I heard about some bots that do the trick, wonder if they are available here on this server...
<profx> well, live and learn, get your info, format and continue
<profx> i dont beleive they are, but I am sure #help could give you the answer
<arrozconevan> wait whoever made wine made tweaked wine for each program they want to run, or does wine work with random programs that the developers of wine have never even heard of?
<profx> believe*
<willskills> S0crates - what repos you got?
<willskills> S0crates - you might need restricted modules
<nekr0z> profx: Yeah, I should have asked in #help. Have just got up from bed, brain not working too good.
<arrenlex> arrozconevan: Wine is designed to work for any program. In practice, it works best with popular programs about which many people have reported bugs and contributed patches, but you're welcoem to try.
<profx> ah
<profx> well get a coffee and get moving
<andreseso> I would like subversion and apache2 linked with a different libraries.  They are currently linked with libapr0 and I would like to finc out it it were possible  to link them with libapr1 so they would not be limited by the 2GB limit
<domination> I need to downgrade a package to a different version.  What command would I use to downgrade a single package without changing dependancys???
<arrenlex> domination: Do you know the version?
<arrozconevan> arrenlex: wierd, it seemed to open run teh instal perfectly, but the actual exe for the game wont budge
<r4nge> what does the "s" mean in r-s under file permissions
<arrenlex> arrozconevan: Oh, it's a game? Except WoW and other really popular games, wine doesn't handle those well.
<arrozconevan> lol my mom is gooing  to be pissed
<domination> r4nge, "suid" you'll want to read about it. it means different things depending if it's for ugo
<MrFlibble_> r4nge: either setuid or setgid depending on where it is in the list.
<arrozconevan> she bought this stupid scrabble game for 20 dollars
<arrozconevan> before i installed linux
<profx> please, dont talk about WoW in here
<arrenlex> arrozconevan: lol, scrabble? That doesn't sound graphics intensive. xD Install it in vmware\qemu.
<arrenlex> profx: ?
<domination> arrenlex, yes, I downloaded the deb that I want to install in place of the existing one
<r4nge> it's under the group permission only
<profx> I just cancelled my subscription
<reyn> Looks like the same version to me :( ... are they from different repositories ? what am I doing wrong ? libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-5.1) but 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<arrenlex> domination: Oh! Well then, sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<arrozconevan> can you show me how, is it easy
<profx> i am going through withdrawl
<arrozconevan> arrenlex, can you message me on aim?
<r4nge> screen command in the /usr/bin
<arrenlex> arrozconevan: No. Join #arrenlex
<andreseso> So I would like to know if it were possible for them to release subversion and apache2 debs linked with libapr1 instead  of libapr0
<MrFlibble_> r4nge: if it's in the group permissions, then it means setgid.  If it's on an executable file, then anyone who executes that program will temporarily "become" a member of the group which owns the file.  If it's on a directory, then every file created within that directory will be owned by that group.
<r4nge> i guess that answers that :)
<r4nge> thanks
<profx> bbiab
<Albert> hi, can somebody tell me where my icons are stored?
<Askar> How do I make my musicplayer see my wma files? Do I need to convert all of them? :(
<null_> askar, you need to find a music player that supports them
<sbn> Hi
<sbn> Can you transform an serverinstallation into a desktop?
<willskills> yes
<Askar> null_: Hmm ok.. I have tried a lot of musicplayer and really likes "listen".. do you know if it is possible to make it support them?
<sbn> and is it hard to do that?
<sbn> or just some apt-get ?
<mike1o> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<andreseso> Askar: You might need the win32 codecs or win65 codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<Guerrand> any experienced instability with the nvidia drivers?
<arrozconevan> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<genii> Are there any good tools to recover/repair corrupted vob files?
<willskills`afk> Guerrand nope, I am running WoW quite happily right now
<Guerrand> hmm if i sit there and keep moving window sizes .... just on the desktop ... then my system will crash out
<Guerrand> though i can watch a movie using the hardware accel .. and its not a problem :/
<v4m21> My ubuntu is automounting all my windows partations at boot time as root, is there any way to force ubuntu to mount them under given user name so that ordernary users doen't need to have sudo access ?
<reyn> Looks like the same version to me :( ... are they from different repositories ? what am I doing wrong ? libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-5.1) but 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<arkindal> hello
<v4m21> can anybody help me with my automounting as root problem ?
<billy> to play a CD with XMMS, wouldn't I select "Play Directory"?
<IndyGunFreak> I am the keymaster, are you TheGateKeeper
<nekr0z> v4m21: Are you using dapper or edgy?
<billy> The Never Ending Story?
<IndyGunFreak> billy: Ghostbusters...lol
<Ademan> hey how can i mount a filesystem and ensure that it's not ONLY readonly?
<billy> oh yeah.  duh.
<emet> does anyone use windows here
<billy> emet, from time to time.
<Ademan> i used to :-)
<nekr0z> Ademan: It depends on what filesystem it is.
<emet> lol
<Ademan> nekr0z: it's ext3
<Ademan> for whatever reason recovery mode mounts my root filesystem read only
<led_> only for work :))
<Ademan> and i NEED write in order to fix what envy screwed up
<Ademan> for everyone listening, do NOT use envy... it ruined my system and i'm talking to someone else whos system it ruined
<Ademan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<nekr0z> Ademan: Why not boot with a live CD and mount it as you need it?
<Ademan> </rant>
<brno223> this may be a daft question - how do I find the installed BitTorrent client?
<billy> Looks like I'm stuck using Sound Juicer.  oh well.
<v4m21> nekroz: its edgy.
<enderxim> brno223: want azurues? it's in the repos, apt-get install azureus
<Ademan> nekr0z: thats a possibility, i don't really care to though, since i'm already booted into recovery mode
<nekr0z> Ademan: You shall also see the output and see what is the problem about FS.
<brno223> got azureus - it's BitTorrent I'm after
<Ademan> brno223: should be in /usr/bin somewhere probably just "bittorrent"
<brno223> ...Synaptic PM says it's installed
<enderxim> brno223: and if you'd like it in your gnome menu, edit menu, internet, select BitTorrent
<nekr0z> Ademan: The thing is, root fs is automatically remounted as r/o if there's a problem. And it's extremely unsafe to force it r/w... You'd better localize the reason it remounts for first.
<Ademan> although i really reccoment ktorrent or i think deluge was supposed to be good
<v4m21> nekroz: I even edited fstab options column to "auto,user" but still ubuntu is not letting me create or modify files on windows partation.
<enderxim> yeah, deluge is great, doesn't require the resources azureus needs
<willskills`afk> yeah it rocks :)
<Ademan> nekr0z: well several of my /etc/init.d/ scripts failed, because apparently /bin/sh doesn't exist, so i was going to re-link /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<enderxim> i still prefer azureus ;-)
<willskills`afk> I actually find azerues is buggy
<nekr0z> v4m21: Then it should be the udev thing. Try tweaking in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permission.rules
<willskills`afk> often it crashes after starting
<v4m21> k
<enderxim> i haven't had that problem. what jdk/jre are you using?
<eck> rtorrent is the best :-)
<nekr0z> Ademan: That's not a reason to remount root. There should be more of a problem.
<badger3424> hey when page loads are going real slow what do i need to disable again? My speeds are fine its just web browsing page loads
<badger3424> i forget the fix but i needed to disable something, thanks in advance
<Ademan> nekr0z: well it refused to let me mount with write anyways
<z9999> Prior to OS reinstall, ubuntu 6.06, we could clear the terminal screen with a 'clear' command. No longer works, any idea what needs to be done?
<eck> z9999: usually ctrl-l does the same thing
<nekr0z> Ademan: I still advise a live CD, so that you don't depent on root filesystem and can at least check it for consistecy.
<z9999> eck: ctrl-l doesn't work either.
<badger3424> anyone?
<eck> z9999: i guess it could be a problem with your terminal emulator -- try another one
<eck> badger3424: is it tcp window scaling? i'm not really sure what you would disable
<z9999> eck: And where is that done.
<eck> z9999: try, for example, running xtem
<eck> xterm
<badger3424> it was something i had to disable via system and then browser
<z9999> eck: no options? just xterm.
<eck> z9999: that is correct
<badger3424> i think it had to do with hardware excel
<badger3424> i think its ipv6
<genii> Is there some smart demux/remux program which can salvage damaged vob files?
<z9999> eck: xterm opens a smaller terminal screen which we can type in and use clear to clear the screen.
<cornucopia> hi all
<eck> z9999: then i guess something is wrong with whatever terminal emulator (probably gnome-terminal) you were using; i don't really know enough about this to know what could cause such a problem
<seshomaru1234> hi , i made a new user and i want to give him sudo rights , i know i need to go visudo /etc/sudoers but can someone tell me what to put in the sudoers file?
<eck> seshomaru1234: you just need to put the user in a group that can sudo
<cornucopia> seshomaru1234, on ubuntu every regular user should have sudo rights
<brno223> Thanks guys, I found BitTorrent but can't work out how to configure it. Guess I'll stick with Azureus.
<eck> seshomaru1234: on ubuntu the group is admin
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<cornucopia> makuseru, sysctl -a ?
<seshomaru1234> eck - thanks
<brno223> anyone use Opera for bittorrent? my copy keeps crashing on me...
<makuseru> cornucopia: what does that do?
<cornucopia> makuseru, list all kernel options that can be set with sysctl -w for example
<z9999> eck: We're trying to find out what terminal type is defined, but not sure where to look yet, guess we will have to dig.
<eck> z9999: echo $TERM
<eck> it should be set to xterm
<makuseru> there no easier way to adjust thee  Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<apu> hi all
<eck> makuseru: you must use sysctl (or directly edit /proc)
<apu> how can i write dovn a cd iso to a dvd with k3b?
<makuseru> what ever is easiest
<Askar> How do I cd to the folder "Min musik" in the terminal? :S
<z9999> eck: That returns xterm, now it gets more confusing.
<Ademan> hrm, actually what is a good torrent client "like" ktorrent that's actually in the repositories?
<apu> Askar: cd Min\ musik
<willskills> Ademan - deluge
<Askar> apu: thanks
<apu> np
<Ademan> willskills: not in the repositories is it?
<cornucopia> Askar, cd Min + press tab and finally press enter
<willskills> erm I think so?
<willskills> I installed from apt I think?
<Ademan> well there's no deluge package i can see
<Askar> cornucopia: that didnt wok cause I had lot of folders beginning with Min
<willskills> ok, maybe in an additional repo I have
<willskills> :/
<Ademan> willskills: if you could figure out which one it was i'd be forever grateful :-)
<willskills> ok
<willskills> sec
<phatrabbit> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cornucopia> Askar, cd Min  + space + press tab and finally press enter
<profXavier> i have a Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX, and I am trying to get it working, anyone able to offer something new to try?
<purpleplether> how do you read vista "live file system" cd's? in ubuntu
<MrFlibble_> Two questions: I think I've found a bug in a package in Ubuntu 6.10 which is already fixed in a package in Debian Testing.  1) how do I work out whether the new version is already in FeistyFawn, and 2) is it appropriate to file a bug report against 6.10 (since I think it only gets security fixes now)?
<profXavier> last thing I tried was to get gspcav1-20070110.tar.gz
<profXavier> but, that didnt work
<willskills> Ademan - it's in repo's from fiesty, check here; http://deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Downloads
<eck> MrFlibble_: you should look in launchpad.net for the but
<Tomcat_> MrFlibble_: packages.ubuntu.com has a list, or ask in #ubuntu+1
<eck> s/but/bug/
<Tomcat_> MrFlibble_: And yes, you should definitely file bugs for supported Ubuntu versions, even if it's fixed in the next.
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<Ademan> willskills: ah, well maybe when i upgrade then
<purpleplether> so is there a way?
<eck> makuseru: http://proj.sunet.se/E2E/tcptune.html
<cornucopia> makuseru, http://proj.sunet.se/E2E/tcptune.html
<MrFlibble_> Tomcat_: thanks for the package list; I couldn't find one when I looked - obviously didn't look hard enough ;-)
<arkindal> anyone use world of warcraft with wine here?
<Tomcat_> MrFlibble_: Apart from the Firefox searchplugin, that page is not linked in obvious places. :)
<Ademan> arkindal: no, do you have a question about it? or are you wondering if it really works?
<makuseru> what file do thoes values get edited in?
<makuseru> all that shows is what to set it to, i dont see where it says to edit it
<Ademan> because i've run counter strike source, half life 2 and even some of the really obscure half life 2 mods under wine
<Askar> Does anyone know if listen music player has an irc channel?
<arkindal> Ademan: i have a question, i have installed it, but it freeze
<arkindal> (dunno why)
<eck> makuseru: what do you mean? that _is_ how you edit it
<MrFlibble_> Looks like Feisty is going to have the new (fixed) version.
<makuseru> type thoes in in a term?
<eck> that is correct
<makuseru> oh
<profXavier> v4l is giving me: Device "/dev/video0" does not exist
<makuseru> i knew that <<
<Tomcat_> makuseru: These values are not loaded from any config file but are present in the kernel itself... so to change it, you pass values to the kernel directly.
<makuseru> ok
<makuseru> thanks guys
<arkindal> can someone tell me how can i install a gz game 3d to test my 3d acceleration?
<profXavier> ok, looks like its waiting until tmr
<profXavier> nite ppl
<klimraamkosie> How do I enter DNS servers, whenever I restart my eth0 my DNS servers gets reset to the router, I want to add 2.
<eck> klimraamkosie: /etc/resolv.conf
<klimraamkosie> when I restart eth0, it resets that file.
<eck> klimraamkosie: then turn off dhcp
<klimraamkosie> eck: Can't I use DHCP and add a DNS server?
<eck> i think you can put the information in /etc/network/interfaces
<eck> you could also have a script that runs the correct 'route' commands
<cornucopia> klimraamkosie, the dns server is normally asigned via the dhcp server
<klimraamkosie> yeah cornucopia?
<dabertman> what channel should a complete flustered newbie goto?
<Lynoure> dabertman: if they want support, this one is quite good
<klimraamkosie> cornucopia:  It is yes, but I have a problem.  The DNS servers that are given by my ISPs router to my router don't work.
<arkindal> still no one playng wow with wine?
<Lynoure> dabertman: if just to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<klimraamkosie> and my router's DNSs change back every time it connects
<dabertman> no chat im 4 hrs into this and i cant get my second windows hardrive to mounthardrive
<reyn> Looks like the same version to me :( ... are they from different repositories ? what am I doing wrong ? libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-5.1) but 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<Lynoure> dabertman: sorry, I did not get whether you didn't get MS windows to mount an ubuntu partition or the other way around?
<dabertman> im on ubuntu cant see my windows hard drive
<willskills> dabertman - have you mounted it?
<dabertman> im guessing no
<willskills> ok, search the forums
<Lynoure> dabertman: Is it NTFS or fat32?
<willskills> there are a million howto's on how to do that
<reyn> libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.8rel-5.1) but 1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed, Is there some way to force the installation for the other one ?
<willskills> and how to have it auto-done on boot
<willskills> it is very simple
<Askar> How do I convert wma to mp3? Tried script from ubuntuforums but didnt work.. :(
<Lynoure> dabertman: see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<AnAnt> if windows is installed after ubuntu, how can I reinstall grub ?
<brno223> can i mange udp ports with firestarter?
<IndyGunFreak> Askar:   http://freshmeat.net/projects/audio-convert
<billy> AnAnt : try a Super Grub Disc.
<AnAnt> billy: huh
<AnAnt> billy: huh ?
<billy> AnAnt : one moment.
<dabertman> will read probably be back soon as ive been reading everywhere for a few hours thanx tho
<AnAnt> billy: I did boot from ubuntu install CD
<alan__> hi everybody. Where's the /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<billy> AnAnt: that's fine.  give me a moment to find the super grub disc, I'll be right with you.
<willskills> alan__ it's /etc/modules
<alan__> ok. thanks sir! :)
<eric> hello
<eric> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a GPL soft for learning english for kids (10 years old)
<billy> AnAnt: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<Lynoure> AnAnt: If you just want to use the livecd, you can follow the instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<AnAnt> Lynoure: I used the alternate CD, I mounted the root partition, I did chroot
<AnAnt> Lynoure: then I did grub-install (hd0), but it failed
<AnAnt> Lynoure: it says that /boot/grub/stage1 is not read correctly
<billy> AnAnt: you want GRUB on your second partition.  use that super GRUB disc I just linked you to.
<AnAnt> billy: what second partition ?
<billy> AnAnt: you installed windows and ubuntu on two separate drives?
<AnAnt> billy: same drive
<Lynoure> AnAnt: I guess your partition number got changed in the Windows installation process?
<maverick> yo, whats where can i get the new gnome panel (improved one) it was listed on planet ubuntu but its not there now??
<AnAnt> Lynoure: ic
<stork> where can i place startup scripts on ubuntu ?
<Lynoure> AnAnt: you could modify your grub.conf to be up to date and try again.
<jrib> !startup | stork
<ubotu> stork: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<billy> AnAnt: a partition is like a slice of a pie.  Windows is on one, ubuntu on the other.  Ideally, you'll have Windows on your hard hard drive *before* installing Ubuntu.
<stork> alright, since that doesn't work, where can i place startup scripts on ubuntu server?
<Galga> hi
<jrib> stork: man update-rc.d
<billy> !hi | Galga
<ubotu> Galga: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Galga> If i press CTRL+ALT+F1, how do I go back to GUI
<AnAnt> Lynoure: ok
<billy> ctrl+alt+f7
<Galga> thanks bieb
<Galga> billy
<billy> what's up Galga?
<uric> hi, could someone please tell me how to check, or get an overview off my drivers
<stork> jrib, isn't that for start/stop scripts?
<Galga> thanks billy
<eck> uric: if the hardware works, you have the driver :-)
<eck> uric: you can see most of the ones that are loaded with lsmod
<MrFlibble_> eck: Thanks for the help; bug report now filed.
<billy> you're welcome earth_creature Galga.
<uric> eck: ah, thank you! ::)
<eck> uric: that isn't foolproof though, because it won't show modules compiled into the kernel (but if you are using the stock kernel, nearly everything is compiled as a loadable module)
<jrib> stork: what exactly do you want to do?
<cypher1> uric, dmesg output may also help you
<blue|palm> my apt-get is broken... I tried to install a package that tried to overwrite another package but failed... now everytime i invoke apt-get to do anything it tries to install the package (dcraw) and fails every time... how do i fix th
<Lynoure> AnAnt: It's also possible that /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab need poking for the same reason
<stork> jrib, execute two commands to start my RAID array on boot up so i can mount it on /home
<uric> cypherl: ok, great, thanks!
<mccm> czesc
<mccm> jest ktos kto zna polski
<eck> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<AnAnt> Lynoure: I did all that
<AnAnt> Lynoure: it still says that it /boot/grub/stage1 file is not read correctly
<jrib> stork: you can use /etc/init.d/ and udpate-rc.d, you could also add it to /etc/rc.local maybe... I'm not sure when that gets executed though
<AnAnt> Lynoure: is there a way to regenerate the stage1 file ?
<stork> jrib, but then i'd need to implement a stop command right?
<billy> That's it dammit!
<billy> Sound Juicer has got to go~!
<jrib> stork: I don't think so, see post 8 here http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<AnAnt> ok, I used grub, thanks
<billy> AnAnt: how did it go?
<stork> cheers jrib
<blue|palm> is there any place I can see the improvements in feisty?
<Lynoure> AnAnt: you solved it already?
<billy> What the XMMS command to get it to play a CD upon placing it in the tray?  I know I have to change the preferences, but that follows the XMMS command?
<AnAnt> Lynoure: yeah that URL you gave me
<AnAnt> Lynoure: in grub I type root (hd0,6) then setup (hd0)
<AnAnt> it worked
<AnAnt> Lynoure: thanks
<jrib> blue|palm: #ubuntu+1 for feisty, but maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+specs or burn a daily live cd if you want to try them out
<ahmed> #nubuntu
<blue|palm> jrib: thanks
<ahmed> hey
<ahmed> lol
<ahmed> damn, its been like 6 years or so since i last used irc
<Lynoure> ahmed: It has net changed much :)
<Lynoure> s/net/not
<ahmed> still boring or any new changes?
<billy> any recommendations for a CD player?
<ahmed> Define your recommendations?
<ahmed> which player you mean?
<blue|palm> anybody have problems with video? Im using ati and fglrx and no matter what player/engine i use all the red areas in my videos are very blocky and pixellated
<blue|palm> and its not the videos because testing them in windows they are fine (and better quality too using media player classic + ffdshow)
<rowland> Good morning Folks,  Can anyone help me config Feisty with Nvidia GeForce 7600
<ahmed> gforce7600?
<rowland> ahmed sorry Nvidia
<jrib> rowland: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<rowland> jrib okay cheers
<variant> denyhosts pwns..
<variant> !denyhosts
<ncaller> what is the name of the command which ubuntu runs when you turn on its remote assistance or remote desktop via the gnome menu's... it is a vnc server I know, I just need the command because I need to vnc in but only have ssh access right now
<ubotu> denyhosts: an utility to help sys admins thwart ssh hackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-3 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ncaller> I do a locate on vncserver and it is not found
<eck> variant: it's still better to just use ssh keys :-)
<variant> eck: yes
<billy> how do I get XMMS to play a CD?
<gaminggeek> billy, why are you using XMMS?
<ncaller> I just need to get a VNC session going to my remote server
<Gorlist> Morning - right quick question :)
<billy> gaminggeek: no idea.  I don't like Sound Juicer.
<billy> morning Gorlist earth_creature.
<Gorlist> does my home folder contain all my program settings etc? including Emails, Bookmarks and so on
<variant> ncaller: man vncserver tells you how
<gaminggeek> Sound Juicer is a cd ripper really
<gaminggeek> uses rythembox to play your cds
<variant> ncaller: you could also try typeing "vncserver"
<variant> Gorlist: yes
<billy> gamingeek:  yeah, that's part of the reason I don't like using it.  that and it puts gaps in my mix CDs.  thanks for the suggestion.
<Gorlist> right, so for instance, if I installed a fresh copy of the latest Ubuntu onto another pc
<variant> billy: there is the option to enablet he plugin in the xmms preferences.. input/output plugins
<billy> variant:  it's enabled.
<eck> Gorlist: most of you settings are in "dot" files and folders in your home directory
<Gorlist> and simply copied my Home folder over, it would work fine and my user account will be transferred with all its stuff?
<billy> variant: XMMS keeps acting buggy.  away with it.
<variant> Gorlist: and copied your /home/gorlist directory accross, yes it would work
<gaminggeek> billy, your wellcome
<Gorlist> righty'o :)
<Gorlist> Want to upgrade of Dapper to Edgy
<Gorlist> so just backing up the files first
<variant> Gorlist: there may be slight issues with configuration differences between apps. but if it's the same ubuntu version there shouldn't be an issue
<pjesi> how do you guys unpack src.rpm?
<variant> Gorlist: yeah, wont be too much trouble
<variant> pjesi: try rpm2tgz
<Gorlist> Ok, thanks!
<pjesi> variant: ok thanks
<eck> Gorlist: your gnome settings are mostly in ~/.gnome2/ and ~/.gconf/
<variant> Gorlist: just remember the .mozilla directory..
<eck> and get the directory for you email client
<variant> Gorlist: you may need to specify that firefox profile in the the fx profile manager ont he new system
<Gorlist> right
<ncaller> variant well I ran the server the other day on here and was VNC'ing into it fine, but I ran it from the gnome menu.  When I try to run vncserver via CLI or locate vncserver or man vncserver it is not found, thats why I think it has a different name, I just can't remember what
<Gorlist> well will go through it and see what happens
<Gorlist> thanks for the advice/help - logging off :)
<pjesi> variant: is it not in the repos?
<variant> ncaller: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<variant> pjesi: should be something simmilar
<variant> pjesi: strange, it appears not.. guess i'm used to gentoo to much :)
<pjesi> hehe tell me about it
<variant> pjesi: try alien
<variant> pjesi: not sure what it will do with a src.rpm though
<variant> !alien | pjesi
<ubotu> pjesi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<billy> rhythmbox puts gaps in my tracks as well.  Not cool.
<pjesi> I just want to unpack it so I can have access to the source, not planning on bloating my system with redhat stuff :)
<variant> billy: try amarok, it's my fave by a long way. it supports gapless playback
<kestaz> i need howto about power managment on ubuntu ?
<billy> variant:  sweet!  thanks.
<variant> billy: although, the best cd player/ripper imo is definatly grip
<billy> variant:  I'll check that one too.
<Steve1> hi
<kestaz> just like power managment on gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml
<billy> !hi | Steve1
<ubotu> Steve1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Steve1> i need help installing ubuntu
<variant> kestaz: the packages required for pm are already isntalled on ubuntu, if you want to configure it different from default then the gentoo doc you just pasted should do the trick for most of what you're looking for
<kestaz> variant, so everything is configurated on ubuntu ?
<arfy> Hi all, just got a friend and heling him to install ubuntu. However, he can't seem to change the screen resolution from 640x480, even though xorg.conf says 1280x800. Can he fix it? He's using a ferrari 4000 acer laptop.
<variant> kestaz: mostly
<kestaz> ok, that's great ;)
<Steve1> i have 3 HDs, 2 sata and one IDE133
<Steve1> on sda there is win vista
<Steve1> on sdb there are 3 partitions, one for win xp, one ext3 and one swap, i install ubuntu on sdb, select that hd from the boot selector of my bios but then appers a black screen with a blinking caret and not grub, i-ve tried with grub > setup hd2 but nothing happens...
<stork> jrib, think i got it working, i'll know when i reboot :)
<Buntix> hello
<Buntix> i'd like to remove totem-mozilla but if i use synaptic he want to remove ubuntu-desktop how can i do ?!
<PirateHead> I can't import photos from my camera unless I'm root, but the fact that the import wizard comes up anyway makes me think that this is a bug -- does anybody have ideas as to a fix?
<Buntix> someone help me ?
<picca> anyone know if there is a way to disable hardware detection when booting off the live cd? k/ubuntu live cd seems to hang when it trys to load 8139too driver
<nekr0z> PirateHead: I do.
<PirateHead> nekr0z: lay it on me. :-)
<nekr0z> PirateHead: go to console, plug the camera in and do "lsusb", then look if your camera is detected.
<billy> variant: um ... sorry I'm so dumb.  How do I get Amarok to play a CD.  Keeps telling me "could not read AudioCD"
<Steve1> someone can help me?
<PirateHead> nekr0z: lsusb reports my camera and my three empty ports
<nekr0z> You'll see two hexadecimal numbers separated with ":" aside of your camera, that's camera's ID
<fijam> hello
<PirateHead> yup, I see it
<fijam> I need to convert .doc file to .pdf file with rgb->cmyk colour palette conversion
<PirateHead> !ask | Steve1
<ubotu> Steve1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fijam> what application do I use?
<nekr0z> PirateHead: Now look in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules for a line that contains both those hexadecimal numbers.
<PirateHead> fijam: I think Scribus does that.
<nekr0z> PirateHead: There actually must be 2 lines in that file for each camera.
<billy> Steve1 : what's your question?
<fijam> ok, thanks PirateHead
<Steve1> i-ve isntalled ubuntu on my second sata disc but i can-t boot, i only get  a black screen instead of the grub menu
<rowland> Folks, whats the Feisty channel called please???
<PirateHead> nekr0z: very nice, let me take a look at that
<Jowi> rowland, #ubuntu+1
<billy> Steve1 : download this --> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<rowland> thanks Jowi
<billy> Steve1 : that super grub disc will help you restore your boot.
<billy> Steve1 : put it in your CD drive and reboot back into the CD drive.  Can your computer boot by CD rom?
<Steve1> tnx, i-ve already tried with grub > setud (hd2) but it-s the same.. i-m downloading that prog..
<billy> Steve1 : of course it can boot by CDROM.  That was a dumb question. Just try it out.
<PirateHead> nekr0z: still there? it appears that there is no entry for my camera, but I'm not sure
<mbudde> Ain't there a function that takes some input and outputs the unique lines?
<PirateHead> is the hexidecimal combo idVendor:idNumber?
<remfarkas> hi, anyone knows how to get a working autoreconf2.61 for edgy?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! I have a soundblaster in my computer... does that play through the ALSA or the OSS output?
<nekr0z> PirateHead: Yes, exactly. Well, you have to add it manually. Just make 2 lines looking the same as others, only with your camera's numbers.
<PirateHead> nekr0z: why 2 lines?
<nekr0z> PirateHead: Then restart udev (sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart) and replug the camera.
<PirateHead> nekr0z: it seems that all the other cameras have only 1 line.
<billy> In Amarok, if the CD drive is already mounted, do I need to re-mount it with the "Pre-connect command" in "Configure Media Device"?  sorry there's no help and *this* channel is listed as the support forum.
<nekr0z> PirateHead: They have 2 lines each on my system, but if one is enough on yours, you can try it this way.
<PirateHead> nekr0z: on your system, is it one line right after another?
<nekr0z> PirateHead: Yes, it is. Report in if the solution works, because there's one more bug on this, and I'll guide you through that fix as well.
<billy> Why can't Amarok read my AudioCD?
<fericitu_> i use ubuntu Edgy amd64 if i will install beryl with cmd " sudo apt-get install beryl" is the version for AMD64 ????
<nekr0z> billy: I haven't figured this thing out after a year of using amarok every day. You may have luck on #amarok though.
<Steve1> billy, i-ve downlaoded the tar.gz file, now? how to create a bootalbe floppy?
<Yoann512> lu tlm
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> If im using a soundcard, like soundblaster... does that play through ALSA or OSS? I cant make MPD play through my soundblaster!
<PirateHead> nekr0z: worked perfectly.
<nekr0z> PirateHead: Then you got my congratulations! Just be aware, there is one more issue on this, and it can emerge on your system after some update.
<Yoann512> #ubuntu-fr
<kaptengu> does greasemonkey work with Ubuntu?
<billy> Steve1 : I'm sorry.  I pointed you to the wrong one.  That will work, but it's easier to simple download the iso to your desktop and right-click burn to disc.  use this download.  http://forjamari.linex.org/frs/download.php/522/sgd_0.9575.iso.bz2
<nekr0z> PirateHead: I filed a bug on launchpad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250 -- you may check it out to be prepared.
<nekr0z> PirateHead: The solution is also there.
<Steve1> tnx >(
<Steve1> hem sorry wrong keyboard layout :)
<billy> Steve1 : Once downloaded, simply right click it and select "Unzip here".  Then you can burn the iso to CD.
<alecjw> hi. is ubuntu distrubuted under the GPL or LGPL?
<tinux> bonjour !
<weatherman> hi guys, I was stupid enoug to give the command "gcc -o erosion.c erosion.c -lm"... is there any way to get my source file back? :-(
<alecjw> !fr | tinux
<ubotu> tinux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tinux> ho ? bye sorry
<tinux> good week
<Seveas> alecjw, both, and a whole lot of other licenses
<Godsey> what package do I install in 6.06 for kernel devel?
<Godsey> I want to build vmware modules
<Seveas> Godsey, linux-headers-generic
<alecjw> Seveas, so what licence should i give out with CDs (if im trying to be politally correct)?
<Godsey> Seveas: thanks
<PirateHead> alecjw: Ubuntu is a huge collection of software, each piece of which has its own licensing text.
<alecjw> *politically
<Seveas> alecjw, none and refer to /usr/share/doc/*/copyright
<bimberi> Godsey: and build-essential
<Seveas> that's what official CDsdo as well
<PirateHead> alecjw: the licenses are on the CD =D
<alecjw> Seveas, ok. thanks.
<alecjw> thanks, PirateHead
<PirateHead> alecjw: don't be deterred from telling people about the GPL anyway.
<PirateHead> =D
<Godsey> thank you both, I was pulling my hair out trying to figure out why there was no kernel-devel  :)
<Linux_Powwwa> hi
<h1st0> Whattup playas
<Seveas> Godsey, better ask here before abusing your hair :)
<PirateHead> Whattup h1st0
<Linux_Powwwa> so i have a question
<h1st0> !ask > Linux_Powwwa
<PirateHead> !ask | Linux_Powwwa
<ubotu> Linux_Powwwa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PirateHead> hehe
<Seveas> *jump*
<PirateHead> Hopefully we can give you an answer, Linux_Powwwa. =D
<Linux_Powwwa> i want install ubuntu on IBM thinkpad t22 but during instalation at 96 % instalation block
<Linux_Powwwa> why ?
<Seveas> what's on the screen at that point?
<h1st0> Linux_Powwwa: Are you the one that posted to the forums?
<Linux_Powwwa> instalation windows
<h1st0> Linux_Powwwa: And what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Kosssu> meh, wants the command to start mysqld? ive looked over 60 pages on forums, but nobody mentions it
<Linux_Powwwa> yes i have unbuntu on my deskop computer
<Seveas> Linux_Powwwa, a bit more specific
<h1st0> Kosssu: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<billy> Yo h1st0
<Kosssu> thanks h1st0
<h1st0> Linux_Powwwa: what version?
<h1st0> Linux_Powwwa: are you trying to install?
<Linux_Powwwa> 6.10
<h1st0> Okay first check the media
<h1st0> Linux_Powwwa: right on the boot menu is an option to check the CD
<Kosssu> urh, starting the server failed :S
<h1st0> Kosssu: did you get errors?
<troughton> i have a little problem after the last updates i lost my xserver have had to reinstall the xserver and all its components are run config but i seem to have lost my other screens u get when u press ctrl alt f1 can anyone help ?
<Kosssu> h1st0: none
<Linux_Powwwa> ok thanks
<h1st0> Kosssu: How did you install mysql?
<h1st0> troughton: your virtual terminals or your other desktops?
<Kosssu> h1st0: from synaptic
<troughton> other desktops
<Godsey> this is random and unrelated, but might anyone have a problem w/ vmware server reverting vmx configs back to use vlance instead of e1000?
<h1st0> troughton: right click ont eh desktop switcher and change the number of workspaces
<troughton> the black ones that are just a comand propmtp
<h1st0> Kosssu: well if you install from synaptic mysql should be running.
<h1st0> Kosssu: perhaps you didn't install mysql-server
<h1st0> !mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.24a-9 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<troughton> sorry with you now no i have more than 1 desktop its the vertual terminals
<Kosssu> h1st0: had to reinstall it, because I wasn't able to change root for some reason
<Kosssu> password sorry*
<h1st0> Kosssu: well root by default has no password also.
<h1st0> Kosssu: and if you reinstalled without purging you will have the same issue.
<Kosssu> h1st0: thats what i figured, however mythtv had other plans about that
<h1st0> Kosssu: try sudo aptitude purge mysql mysql-server
<PirateHead> nekr0z: thanks a bunch for the fix info, hope the launchpad bug gets resolved.
<h1st0> Kosssu: Then sudo aptitude install mysql mysql-server
<crazyrobot> anybody know how to change the default shell from 40x25 to 80x25?
<Kosssu> h1st0: mmk, its setup. Should I try starting it now?
<h1st0> crazyrobot: the resolution of the shell?
<h1st0> Kosssu: well it should be running .
<h1st0> Kosssu: lsmod | grep mysql
<crazyrobot> right, somehow its only showing half the screen, and its really irritating.
<Kosssu> h1st0: returns nothing
<h1st0> Kosssu: wai tthat will return nothing.
<h1st0> Kosssu: hold up let me try somehting
<h1st0> Kosssu: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<Kosssu> h1st0: returns " * MySQL is stopped."
<h1st0> Kosssu: you have to use sudo
<Kosssu> h1st0: i did
<h1st0> hrm..
<yango> hi... why do the packages ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop depend on dvd+w-tools? which on turn depends on genisoimage which is not available?
<h1st0> Kosssu: well sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Kosssu> h1st0: i always use sudo, just in case
<yango> I'm on 6.06
<troughton> i need to get into the vertual terminal to be able to install 3d graphics but there not there can anyone help ?
<Kosssu> h1st0: stopped it fine, however failed to start it.
<h1st0> troughton: Ask your question again about terminals  I stopped responding because I didn't know the anser.
<yoann512> c bon pour la resolution
<h1st0> Kosssu: Did it give an erro or just say fail
<yoann512> mci parcke j'avai galerer j'ai du reinstaller 3 fois
<Kosssu> h1st0: just a red fail
<nekr0z> !fr | yoann512
<ubotu> yoann512: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alecjw> !fr | yoann512
<X_Force> Yoann512 sorry onle EN here ..
<h1st0> Kosssu: okay check in /var/log/mysql.err
<alecjw> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<troughton> i lost my graphics in the last update i have had to reninstall xserver and reconfigure xserver but i have now lost the vertual terminals you get when u press ctrl alt f1 etc can anyone help ?
<Kosssu> h1st0: file empty
<X_Force> troughton no terminal left ?? not one ??
<troughton> no i only have graphical area i am using to talk to u in
<h1st0> Kosssu: yeah i'm looking for a proper log.
<X_Force> troughton and what happens if you start the rescue mode ?
<troughton> how do i start in rescue mode ?
<h1st0> Kosssu: hrm.. did mysql ever work?
<madsrh> Can anyone help me install a 3d desktop? xgl, compiz, looking glass or beryl... If not where can I get help. Totally Linux newbie
<X_Force> troughton what linux du you use ?
<h1st0> madsrh: join #ubuntu-effects
<troughton> ubuntu
<troughton> 610
<h1st0> troughton: from the grub menu
<madsrh> thanks h1st0
<X_Force> madsrh ATI or Nvidea card?
<troughton> ok will try see what happens
<Kosssu> h1st0: Ive never used it, this is a fairly fresh install, I reinstalled mysql earlier due to problems with mythtv not being able to connect to server
<X_Force> madsrh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<h1st0> Kosssu: did you purge it like I showed you?
<h1st0> Kosssu: then try installing again just now?
<X_Force> troughton there should be a bootloader at startup ..
<Kosssu> h1st0: purge?
<h1st0> Kosssu: alright sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Kosssu> h1st0: oh yeah, I did
<h1st0> Kosssu: then sudo aptitude purge mysql mysql-server
<mewt> hi, i have an hp psc 1215 printer installed on a windows machine..I have installed it on my ubuntu through the add printer wizard and it appears...however when i print a test page all i get is some noises form the printer
<h1st0> Kosssu: then sudo aptitude install mysql mysql-server
<mewt> like it's aligning cartridges
<mewt> and then stops
<Flightbase> hi, is there any ubuntu server (64bit) installer which is using 2.6.18+ already? like remastered or something? i got a asus P5B mainboard - and the ide controller is not supported by kernel <= 2.6.18
<h1st0> Kosssu: I have no idea why it isn't logging to /var/log/
<Kosssu> h1st0: i got 2 versions of mysql server 2
<Kosssu> h1st0: both installed, that might cause a conflict?
<X_Force> Flightbase:  you can try feisty .. but its only herd 4 today ..
<asaup> hi all.
<asaup> i have the latest version of beryl and the latest version of my graphic drivers installed but beryl cannot draw my other desktops
<asaup> anyone can help me
<asaup> ??
<h1st0> Kosssu: yeap
<Flightbase> X_Force, there is a feisty 64bit server install cd?
<h1st0> Kosssu: how'd you get 2 version installed?
<h1st0> Kosssu: did you install a deb or smoething?
<Kosssu> h1st0: don't think their 100% identical
<X_Force> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<X_Force> Flightbase: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<Kosssu> h1st0: when trying to uninstall mysql it returned alot of errors since mythtv was installed
<Kosssu> h1st0: had to remove mythtv in order to even uninstall mysql
<Flightbase> X_Force, thanks a lot. where can i see the used kernel version?
<X_Force> Flightbase feistsyy uses 2.6.20 i think
<h1st0> Kosssu: Kosssu there should be a mysql-server then another mysql-server if you dpkg -l | grep mysql  one is binaries one is meta package
<Flightbase> well, this should do the job ;)
<asaup> i have the latest version of beryl and the latest version of my graphic drivers installed but beryl cannot draw my other desktops
<sjust1216> When you have a usb printer /dev/usb/lp0 should be created automatically right?
<yoann512> er
<X_Force> Flightbase: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/feisty-server-amd64.list (buttom it say 2.6.209
<yoann512> ca s'apel comment le truc sur le bureau pour les stats deja ?
<variant> yoann512: #ubuntu-fr
<Flightbase> X_Force, but as the image name suggests: it`s supposed to run on a server... will i run into dependency problems, when changeing the sources.list to stable sources after install?
<tuntis> urrr
<tuntis> When trying to launch the installation (or anything) from the alternative 6.10 cd,
<X_Force> Flightbase do you need server or client ?
<sjust1216> If it is I have problem because it is not
<tuntis> it just hangs up on a DOS-like screen with a blinking underscore
<troughton> when i booted into recovery mode it did not boot up but only error message i get is no mmconfig
<Flightbase> X_Force, server
<tuntis> I am trying to use the alternative disc, since trying to boot with the normal one will just reboot the computer
<X_Force> Flightbase: in march feisty is stable .
<chemisus> its 7am est, right?
<sjust1216> 7:18
<X_Force> Flightbase: i recommend to to install and keep sources as they are and then do a upgrade on march ..
<bimberi> April actually
<Flightbase> X_Force, well... sounds perfect. hopefully the installer is working
<X_Force> Flightbase: because if you change sources to edgy .. you will get a problem .
<h1st0> Kosssu: okay logging is turned off by default in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<X_Force> Flightbase: its herd 5 .. i wish you luki :d
<X_Force> Flightbase: cu
<h1st0> Kosssu: if you edit that file you can enable loggin by removing the # inf front of the log line.
<Flightbase> X_Force, feisty is like testing right?
<Flightbase> ups, hes gone ^^
<h1st0> Kosssu: then try to sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start    once it fails check you /var/log/mysql.log  for some errors
<Kosssu> h1st0: which file to edit?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - i cant get direct rendering to work in feisty, with the latest nvidia drivers (using nvidia in xorg.conf), glxinfo | grep -i direct tells me that direct rendering is turned off - any ideas?
<sjust1216> Can anyone tell me why /dev/usb/lp0 might not be created
<h1st0> Kosssu: Do you have a desktop on this machine or just terminal?
<Kosssu> desktop
<bimberi> Flightbase: it's considered Alpha at present
<troughton> i have lost all my vurtal terminals even in recovery mode can anyone help ?
<h1st0> Kosssu: gksu gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<h1st0> Kosssu: look for the line that says #log /var/log/msyql.log
<h1st0> Kosssu: remove the # from the front of that line.
<h1st0> troughton: recovery mode should only boot to a terminal.
<troughton> it dosent boot i get error message no mmconfig hlst0
<h1st0> troughton: okay how did all this start now?
<troughton> just normal start up
<Kosssu> h1st0: was in process of reinstall mysql from synaptic and it returned alot of errors
<h1st0> ?
<Kosssu> h1st0: E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Kosssu> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<billy> anybody here use last.fm?
<troughton> i got some updates yesterday that i installed when i started my computer this morning my xserver was broken
<h1st0> Kosssu: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server
<h1st0> Kosssu: copy and paste that in terminal
<troughton> i reinstalled xserver ran the xconfig
<troughton> got my graphics back
<kraut> moin
<h1st0> k
<Jesset77> Hello
<h1st0> troughton: and now if you press ctrl+alt+F1 it doesn't go to a terminal?
<troughton> it dose nothing
<Kosssu> h1st0: returning same error in terminal too
<yeniklasor> I compiled alsa lattest build everything is great but my microphone don't work
<h1st0> Kosssu: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop          In a terminal
<h1st0> yeniklasor: run alsamixer make sure mic isn't muted.
<Jesset77> I've a question about Firefox in Ubuntu
<h1st0> troughton: i'm sure someone will come in and be able to answer your question its still pretty early I don't know enough about what controls the terminals.
<h1st0> !ask > Jesset77
<troughton> ok i will pop back latter
<shinobi2_> how to check the dev/location of a given directory? like /home is on /dev/hda5
<h1st0> Kosssu: can you pastebin the results of doing dpkg -l | grep mysql and then sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<Jesset77> How can you make it open links in new tabs with a middle click?
<h1st0> !paste > Kosssu
<h1st0> Jesset77: preferences?
<purpleplether> my videos do not have any sound
<yevgeny> hello
<h1st0> !codecs > purpleplether
<Jesset77> h1st0, firefox preferences do not have an option like that. That is simply how it behaves on other OS
<yevgeny> oooo
<Jesset77> It also won't let me close tabs by middle clicking them
<h1st0> Jesset77: dunno they must have some sort of short cut or addon installed.
<purpleplether> they are "divX" .....whatever that means
* Jesset77 suspects the middle click is being intercepted by ubuntu
<h1st0> !codecs | purpleplether
<ubotu> purpleplether: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kosssu> h1st0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9794/
<tuntis> I am having troubles running the "alternative" installation, as it only shows an blinking underscore and no further progress is being made when trying to launch anything fomr the cd.
<h1st0> Jesset77: I doubt thats firefoxs default behavior.
<jo__> hi
<Jesset77> h1st0, nope, straight out of the box install of firefox on Windows, Mac, or Debian KDE middle clicks behave the way I am describing.
<jo__> has anyone managed to setup a private/public keypair ssh connection with gstm?
<slayer> hi all
<slayer> who from russia?
<slayer> xD
<Jesset77> jo__, I've never used gstm, but had plenty of success setting up tunnels in PuTTy for Windows or ssh command line in *nix :)
<h1st0> Jesset77: never seen that in my firefoxes
<Jesset77> h1st0, do you have a non-ubuntu firefox you could test it out with quickly?
<jo__> Jettis_, i need tunneling and putty doesn't do that on ubuntu
<h1st0> Kosssu: alright sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.0 mysql-server
<ardchoille> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jesset77> jo__, I don't even have PuTTy on ubuntu but I have ssh command line client and that does tunneling on ubuntu. :)
<madsrh> Can anyone help me setting up a /home/bob/.conkyrc folder? I'm using this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865 but I can save the file (4) because the file was not found!
<craigbass1976> is ther ea graphical version of ps?  My wife had a firefox that wouldn't die and I had to kill it for her in a terminal, but I'd like for her to be able to do it with something like windows task manager.
<jo__> Jesset77, could you give me a quick snippet to get started?
<jrib> craigbass1976: system > administration > system monitor
<h1st0> madsrh: click save as ~/home/bob/.conkyrc
<jo__> Jesset77, i need access to my company's subversion system
<Jesset77> jo__, sure thing. What form of tunnel do you have in mind? There are 3hree major ones I am familiar with.
<h1st0> madsrh: it wasn't foudn because it doesn't exihst
<craigbass1976> jrib, Ahh, thanks.
<Kosssu> h1st0: done
<madsrh> h1st0-> I can't create a folder!
<h1st0> Kosssu: now try sudo aptitude install mysql-server   Shouldn't error out this time.
<craigbass1976> jrib, I should probably go through those admin items sometime, I'm jsut so used to a terminal
<h1st0> madsrh: .conkyrc is supposed to just go in your home folder.
<arkindal> hello everyone...maybe i can find help here....i have ubuntu with wine running ow, it run gr8, but i cant play some characters, anyone can help? :)
<Jesset77> jo__, so you want to ssh to a computer in your company lan, and then tunnel your traffic so that you are connecting from your computer to a port on that lan?
<jo__> Jesset77, that's on port 3690..
<jo__> Jesset77, exactly
<Kosssu> h1st0: still failed to start it :(, same error
<h1st0> madsrh: open a terminal and cd ~    hit enter.  That will make sure you are in your home folder.  Then gedit .conkyrc   put whatever your conky config in there and save the file.
<Jesset77> jo__, man ssh will generally tell you what you need to know, but I'll see if I can tell you specificly....
<h1st0> Kosssu: it failed to start but did you get the same error about mysql-server-5.0?
<madsrh> h1st0-> okay, so when the guide say's home/bob it means home/"my name"?
<choongii> hi. I'm running edgy and can't seem to find a package for apache's suexec. is it named differently somehow?
<Kosssu> h1st0: yes
<Kosssu> h1st0: mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<Kosssu>   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<Septim> OMG....this client is shit..:D automatically join to Ubuntu server:D
<h1st0> Kosssu: I dunno something is messed up beyond my knowledge on that one.  Try posting to the forums.  Make sure you put in the error you are getting when trying to install mysql-server
<h1st0> Septim: most clients can do that.
<Jesset77> jo__, so svn exists on a computer at your office lan on port 3690. Are you using port 3690 on your localhost interface here?
<Kosssu> h1st0: should I try configuring mysql-server-5.0?
<h1st0> Kosssu: you could try sudo dpkg-configure mysql-server-5.0
<jo__> Jesset77, don't think so.. would netstat tell me if i was?
<h1st0> Kosssu: but don't think that is going to help.
<Jesset77> jo__, it would do just that. netstat -nl
<Kosssu> h1st0: command not found :(
<choongii> duh sorry, just need to enable the module
<Jesset77> jo__, n = don't reverse lookup everything, l = ports I am listening with
<[PCR] ChristheR> Hey
<jo__> Jesset77, seems i am listening on that port after all..
<[PCR] ChristheR> Some One Know how to get aMSN 0.96
<purpleplether> cool, mucho gratis
<Jesset77> jo__, In that case, do you know how to make your svn client connect to a different port? we will be asking it to connect to a port on your localhost interface, which will end up getting tunneled.
<h1st0> Kosssu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<h1st0> Kosssu: sry bout that.
<[PCR] ChristheR> Some One Know how to get aMSN 0.96
<mewt> I have a problem with my printer, anyone can help me ?
<jo__> Jesset77, hmm.. not really.. i'll try to figure out what's listening on that port an kill it
<[PCR] ChristheR> Some One Know how to get aMSN 0.96?? Please Tell me
<Kosssu> h1st0: returns, mysql-server-5.0 is broken or not fully installed
<[PCR] ChristheR> noen fra norge her?
<Jesset77> jo__, ok, you do that. Also, do we know if svn makes a bunch of seperate connections over that port or not, and whether we'll want the tunnel running for awhile, or just as a one shot when needed?
<Kosssu> h1st0: ima post on forums and see if anyone has any ideas, thanks alot for taking ur time and trying to help
<[PCR] ChristheR> Noen Fra Norge Her?
<h1st0> Kosssu: sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.0
<[PCR] ChristheR> hei scOtt
<jo__> Jesset77, don't know.. when setting up the tunnel with putty, i just forward the ports and it works..
<jo__> Jesset77, tcp6       0      0 ::1:3690                :::*                    LISTEN
<jo__> Jesset77, any way of figuring out what process is listening ?
<Kosssu> h1st0: returns same :(
<[PCR] ChristheR> Do we Talk about Radio Streaming?
<Jesset77> jo__, netstat -nlp
<Jesset77> jo__, you may need to sudo that actually
<jo__> ha.. putty is listening :)
* Jesset77 was beginning to suspec that. :)
<jo__> Jesset77, but it doesn't actually forward anything
<Jesset77> but wait
<Jesset77> oh ok that's what I was going to ask
<Jesset77> once putty is gone try this:
<h1st0> Kosssu: yeah try posting in the forums.
<h1st0> Kosssu: or asking someone else here.  Their is a package that is mesed up.
<Jesset77> ssh myusername@myremotemachine.com -L 3690:remoteaddressofsvnhost:3690   (this will launch an ssh session, log in, and leave that session running in it's own window or something)
<jo__> Jesset77, putty's dead now
<jo__> Jesset77, will that use ssh keypairs?
<[PCR] ChristheR> PM Please
<Jesset77> Fair question. It's been so long since I've set up keypairs that I forget how to invoke them.
<Jesset77> If it does it will not ask you for a password I guess. :)  If it does not invoke them correctly then it would ask...
<maxx18> hi guys.. my monitor does not go to sleep when i have my laptop lid closed (it just blank screens)... anyone know how to fix this?
<Jesset77> maxx18, nytol
<jo__> Jesset77, it doesn't: Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<Kosssu> h1st0: just noticted there is a process called mysqld_safe running, taking all spare cpu atm
<maxx18> Jesset77, meaning?
<Jesset77> maxx18, j/k :)  Actually linux + suspend = I've never been able to figure it out
<Jesset77> jo__, The next good step would be to man ssh and see how it handles public keypairs. You may need to set an environment variable telling the client where to find your keys.
<maxx18> Jesset77, hmm well i dont actually need it to suspend just for the monitor to go fully to sleep
<jo__> Jesset77, ok, i'll try to figure it out.. cheers mate
<Jesset77> jo__, bets of luck!
<Jesset77> maxx18, power management in linux has always had me baffled too. :)
<h1st0> Kosssu: hrm...
<h1st0> Kosssu: You could try killing that and reinstalling mysql-server
<Kosssu> h1st0: know the command to kill ?
<yevgeny>   !!!
<yevgeny>   !!!
<yevgeny>   !!!
<yevgeny>   !!!
<yevgeny>   !!!
<yevgeny>   !!!
<h1st0> !ru > yevgeny
<h1st0> Kosssu: killall mysql-safe
<Kosssu> h1st0: thanks, using 99% cpu atm :P
<h1st0> Kosssu: you might need to do it as sudo
<bigmichi> hey =) i have a little problem... ich hab installed feisty and i like will install vmware-server but the script have a error by complie the modules =((
<bigmichi> In file included from /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:80:
<bigmichi> /tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before compat_exit
<h1st0> bigmichi: fiest support is in #ubuntu+1
<Kirk> yestoday I found that lumaqq can't login in! anybody know how to sove it?
<Kosssu> h1st0: damn, same error still :(
<Kosssu> ah brb
<mewt> I cant print on my smb printer, any help ?
<Jesset77> Where is the best place to ask questions about Beryl in ubuntu?
<madsrh> Still need help with conkyrc. Followed this guide but nothing happens! Have I got "universe repo" or what's wrong?
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<madsrh> forgot the links! How to: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<Trentster> hey all, I have cloned a ubuntu dapper install to another drive and put it in a pc with almost identical hardware, everything works fine except its not automatically assigning an eth0, i can see its being picked up by dmesg as "sky2" how do i go about reconfigging so that when the pc boots eth0 comes up by default..?
<jo__> Jesset77, you might try #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> Trentster: why didn't you just do a normal install on the other pc?(just curious)
<Huffalump> I've got Ubuntu on dual-boot with Windows.  As I've gotten more comfortable with Ubuntu, I'd like to change how much diskspace is allocated to it.   Inside Windows, it will be trivial to free-up space and break it off into an unformatted partition.   In Ubuntu, how do I then claim this space and append it to the Ubuntu partition (combined, not 2 different ones)?
<Trentster> IndyGunFreak, its a custom vmware build running vmware-server on top of ubuntu dapper server...
<IndyGunFreak> Trentster: i see
<nekr0z> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<didek> Hello!
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: easiest way would be to boot up the live CD and use gparted. You need both partitions to be unmounted to merge them after clearing the space
<kaktus> Hi! I have a question about ext2. I have formatted my ext. HDD from NTFS to ext2. Now I have less space available on the external HDD than I used to. 24GB is used on something, but the disk appears empty.Why?
<kaktus> Could anyone please help me?
<Huffalump> thoreauputic, thank you.  Boot from live CD, unmount any harddisk partitions, use gparted.
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: actually the live CD doesn't mount anything by default IIRC
<Huffalump> kaktus, you formatted whole external disk after swearing up and down you needed to be NTFS?
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: anyway gparted won't let you mess with mounted partitions - it warns you
<Huffalump> thoreauputic, sounds idiot-proof enough for me ;)
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: gparted is pretty intuitive
<Huffalump> that's good news!  now I can give Ubuntu more respect on the harddisk
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: just think, pretty soon, you're going to partition down so far you';ll have nothing left but Windows... thent here's only one step left
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: you can resize partitions with mouse drag etc
<kaktus> Huffalump: I'm sorry that I sweared at you, didn't mean to hurt you. Anyhow: I became frustrated because I got 100 different solutions yesterday
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak, hmmm I've already gone from using Ubuntu about 10% of the time... .to about... roughly... 30% of the time.  And growing.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: yeah.... i realized I didn't need windows anymore, when I didn't boot to it for almost a solid month, so i eliminated it
<Huffalump> kaktus, just a figure of speech!  So, what did you do?  You freed up space on the NTFS drive, but kept some files on it.  Then you did what?  Took the 'free space' and split it into a partition, which you formatted ext3 (or ext2)?  And still left some of your files in an NTFS partition?
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: plus, i had Ubuntu on a spare drive, 40gigs... which worked fine, but once i blew away Windows, I reinstalled Ubuntu on my 250gig drive.
<Askar> Is ubuntu getting slow after some months like windows? :O
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I set up my girl on Ubuntu... she was a little afraid to let go, so we kept Windows naturally.  Within 2 weeks, she was totally done with Windows.  Period.  It's still takes space, but never gets booted.
<thoreauputic> Askar: no
<Huffalump> Askar - no!
<IndyGunFreak> Askar: not in my experience, still works like the day i installed it.
<kaktus> Huffalump: It was a joke. I copied what I needed to DVDR from the external HDD, and now the external HDD is a blank formatted ext2 HDD
<Huffalump> kaktus, I see.  What did tool did you use to format?
<IndyGunFreak> kaktus: if you have all the data on the drive backed up, just format the drive as ext3(or ext2) again, obviously something went haywire the first time
<kaktus> partition magic was the only thing that worked in windows. I tried QTpart in ubuntu from the liveCD, but got an error
<IndyGunFreak> kaktus: why not try gparted?
<kaktus> My plan is to format the HDD to a filesystem both OS understand. I have installed  ext2IFS in windows, which allows me to read/write to ext2 in windows
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I got 1 sister to order the disk (downloading & burning was too hard for her) and she's going to put it on dual-boot for the new (*shudder*) Vista box she bought....  Just talked my mother into ordering the CD (download, burn, snore).  And my girl's sister is going to install fiesty when it's out.  And my girl's younger sister is going to get a new computer soon with Ubuntu (and a small Windows partition, "just in case").
<IndyGunFreak> kaktus: i see...
<Huffalump> kaktus, yeah Partition Magic is pretty sweet from Windows.  But you've got nothing to lose by trying to re-format again.
<kaktus> gparted whined about permissions, which i tried to give through the terminal using "su" etc etc ...
<madsrh> a quick question! How do I enable universe repo???
<h1st0> kaktus: sudo gparted
<h1st0> kaktus: err gksu gparted
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: its really kinda silly to immediately cut the safety net the first day.  I thnk a good amount of time is a month, but thats for me, for others it will be different, but 1 day seems kinda minimal.
<h1st0> madsrh: system > administration > Software Sources
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - I'd like to get my grandmother on Ubuntu... but she doesn't understand where "the internet" (blue e) is.
<kaktus> h1st0: "Could not access sda1" or something
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: she'd be perfect, cuz she'd have no idea what windows was, she'd be completely raw
<h1st0> kaktus: when you try to launch gparted?
<tuntis> When trying to run the Ubuntu text installer, the computer just hangs up on a screen with a blinking underscore.
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - no no, the opposite.  one look at Ubuntu and she nearly had a stroke.
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: really?
<h1st0> tuntis: check the CD for defects
<IndyGunFreak> strange.. she have PC experience?
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - as in, she didn't see the blue e on Ubuntu and now swears it cannot get to the internet without my using Satan or something...
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: oh i gotcha, nevermind....
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - Yap, my granny's been on "teh intarwebz" for ....oh... 3 years?  Something like that.  Shit, maybe 4.
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1  <--the description and comments :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tuntis> h1st0: trying to run any option on the cd results the same screen
<kaktus> h1st0: Yes, that program didn't do anything else than labeling my disk to "swisnife1" or something else, I suspect a link to the windows-software called "swissknife" which is a freeware tool for partitioning in windows
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<h1st0> tuntis: Try booting with noacpi option
<tuntis> I believe that this is caused by an at least "half-broken" IDE master hard disk, which I, however, failed at unplugging due to the BIOS complaining
<h1st0> kaktus: what are you trying to do?
<kaktus> Format an external disk to ext2 so that I can use it in both windows and linux
<h1st0> tuntis: could very well be.
<h1st0> tuntis: unplugg and remove the broken drive from the bios
<hang3r> Anyone know the package name to install the man pages for libc API references?
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - hehe
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: :)
<h1st0> hang3r: apt-cache search
<kaktus> But should I choose primary or logical partition in partition magic when I want to format the drive?
<h1st0> kaktus: depends which partiion you want to format.
<kaktus> h1st0: The disk is just for backup files, no OS is to be installed on that one
<arkindal> got problem with world of warcraft, i think it belong to my graphic board, anyone can help?
<h1st0> kaktus: first create a partition.   THen format it ext2
<h1st0> arkindal: maybe #winehq
<hang3r> h1st0, have you tried running "apt-cache search man" before? It would be impossible for me to look through that many entries.
<kaktus> h1st0: Should I create the partition as a logical or primary partition?
<kanzie> Im trying to set up SMB-share with no success...
<arkindal> h1st0: i've been there all the morning long but no one can help :(
<h1st0> hang3r: maybe apt-cache sarch The package that you are looking for documentation.
<h1st0> arkindal: what is the problem you are having?
<madsrh> Thanks, but where is "universe repo" in Software Sources? I'm running a danish version, maybe it's called something else
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone here not use a swap partition?
<hang3r> h1st0, If you read what I wrote then you would see I'm looking for the package name because I don't know what it is........
<CaptainMorgan> folks... my installation didn't come with the latest Xchat... it came with v0.11, how do I get the latest version via the command line?
<arkindal> well, when i log in with my characters if i go in some places the pc freeze, and i cant do nothing
<h1st0> hang3r: The name of the original package
<cypher1> CaptainMorgan, sudo apt-get install xchat
<hang3r> h1st0, I don't know the name of the package.
<h1st0> omfg
<h1st0> well you can't find man pages for a package if you don't even know the packages name
<h1st0> hang3r: What is the name of the package that you are looking for man pages for?
<arkindal> h1st0: i think it is for something with graphic board driver or something...
<nookie^> in what rd does ubuntu boot to load graphic
<h1st0> hang3r: take that name and type in apt-cache search blah
<nookie^> is it rd1 rd2? which one is used+
<kanzie> I set it up accordingly, and then I mount it on the local machine, but get error "Sorry could not display all the contents of <mysharename>"
<Trentster> hey all, I have cloned a ubuntu dapper install to another drive and put it in a pc with almost identical hardware, everything works fine except its not automatically assigning an eth0, i can see its being picked up by dmesg as "sky2" how do i go about reconfigging so that when the pc boots eth0 comes up by default..?
<kaktus> h1st0: Could I send you a screen-shot so you could see what it looks like over here?
<nookie^> and where do i change init to only text more
<h1st0> I'm going to sleep
<kaktus> aha...
<arkindal> oh noes
<F00BaR> Hello, i just setup VNC on my linux pc. How Do I Stop/Start/Edit it??
<Ng> nookie^: rc2. if you want to boot to a console login instead of a graphical manager, disable the gdm or kdm symlink in rc2.d
<hang3r> He was clearly miss-understanding what I was trying to tell him, meh.
<arkindal> no one else play wow with wine on ubuntu?
<cypher1> Trentster, /etc/network/interfaces
<kaktus> Huffalump: Can I send you the screenshot?
<F00BaR> Hello, i just setup VNC on my linux pc. How Do I Stop/Start/Edit it??
<IndyGunFreak> arkindal: no
<arkindal> damn..
<Toma-> arkindal: whats the problem?
<Huffalump> kaktus, fire away
<nookie^> Ng: will try.. thanx
<F00BaR> Hello, i just setup VNC on my linux pc. How Do I Stop/Start/Edit it??
<cypher1> F00BaR, you need to read the documentation of the vnc server you have installed
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat | F00BaR
<ubotu> F00BaR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<F00BaR> well i did sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver
<F00BaR> so where's th docs
<kaktus> Huffalump: Couldn't send you the file, as Im not a registered user
<Huffalump> F00Bar - tightvnc is a great tool.  But go Google for it.
<F00BaR> i am no good with linux
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: what is it?
<F00BaR> so dont know what im looking for
<Huffalump> kaktus - http://imageshack.us/
<cypher1> F00BaR, maybe you can try "man vncserver"
<tdn> Can I get installations cds for Ubuntu/Kubuntu  7.04?
<tdn> I know it is not released yet.
<Huffalump> F00BaR - Go to http://www.google.com/  and do a search for "tightvnc"  you will easily find the website with very easy instructions.
<IndyGunFreak> tdn: you can probably download them, just use caution
<Ng> F00BaR: are you wanting to control your desktop remotely, or start a completely new remote session?
<F00BaR> control it remotely
<tdn> IndyGunFreak, where can I download them from? I can't find them.
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - it's a remote login, like pcAnywhere
<IndyGunFreak> tdn: there shoould be several servers that has it.
<Ng> F00BaR: ok, you can remove tightvncserver then and see System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: gotcha
<tdn> IndyGunFreak, links?
<F00BaR> i want to use VNC
<IndyGunFreak> tdn: google should turn them up, or search ubuntu.com, they should have it also.
<Ng> F00BaR: the builin remote desktop stuff uses VNC
<Ng> +t
<Huffalump> F00BaR - Go to http://www.google.com/  and do a search for "tightvnc"  you will easily find the website with very easy instructions.
<lilrayray> hi all, what is the channel for things like compiz and other desktop effects?
<Ng> Huffalump: that's not what he wants
<IndyGunFreak> perhaps isohunt
<cypher1> lilrayray, #xgl
<cypher1> IndyGunFreak, read what ubotu has told you
<lilrayray> isnt there an ubuntu channel dedicated to desktop effects though?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - I don't know what the problem is, but to work around... just upload it to the web (then everyone can see)  http://imageshack.us/
<IndyGunFreak> cypher1: he's not told me anything
<cypher1> !releases | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<phatrabbit> yes lilrayray
<phatrabbit> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<melon> what's the best method to get a usb webcam working? i keep getting error: could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.
<IndyGunFreak> cypher1: i don't want feisty, he asked me where to downlod it, i said it should be on ubuntu.com
<lilrayray> phatrabbit: thanks
<phatrabbit> join #beryl
<melon> regardless of what i try.. it doesn't seem to connect through ubuntu
<Trentster> cypher1, I see now that this machine even tho its the same intel original motherboard its onboard nic is a gigabit marvell instead of a intel 10/100,  any idea how i go about getting the kernel to see it?
<Ng> melon: I'd start by googling for the webcam model name/number and linux
<Ng> melon: to find out if it's supported
<kaktuskatta> I have now uploaded the picture to http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pmax5.jpg
<kaktuskatta> If people can help, it would be nice
<cypher1> Trentster, does lspci show up the card ?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - it looks good to me.  can I ask you to describe the problem again?
<Trentster> cypher1, yes, but not dmesg
<F00BaR> okay
<F00BaR> now
<melon> it's just a digital camera with webcam capabilities.. everything else seems to work fine.. just the webcam itself.. i'll keep searching.. though i continue to run into dead ends
<F00BaR> how do i set the vnc server to a different port
<cypher1> Trentster, how about System->Administration->Networking
<melon> cheers for the links though :)
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: Don't you see that 54GB is used on something? The disk is supposed to be blank
<F00BaR> how do i change the VNC settings
<F00BaR> port, server name, etc
<Trentster> cypher1, its a dedicated server, console only, no X
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I want to have a totally blank disk formatted with the ext2 filesystme
<cypher1> F00BaR, please read the manuals
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - easily fixed.  take that partition and reformat it.
<Ng> F00BaR: I'm not sure if vino (the server which provides the remote desktop) has options for that
<tdn> IndyGunFreak, haven't been able to find them.
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I tried, but still some space dissapears. And a folder named lost+found appears on the disk. This folder is empty
<tdn> IndyGunFreak, is this the one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/ ?
<IndyGunFreak> tdn: i don't know, try google.
<Max_Steel_> hi
<tdn> IndyGunFreak, I have been Googling for some time before I even asked in here!
<Max_Steel_> hava XGL to ubuntu in any repository?
<F00BaR> tightvnc only has instructions for windows
<cypher1> Trentster, can you please paster your dmesg ?
<thoreauputic> tdn: yes, herd 5 is a recent feisty alpha release
<IndyGunFreak> tdn: well,i just googled "Download Ubuntu 7.04",  and got 590k hits
<tdn> thoreauputic, ok. Thanks.
<Trentster> cyphase, brb on phone
<blackest> is it possible to upgrade libc6 from edgy in dapper
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - delete the partition entirely, so everything is unallocated.
<cypher1> Trentster, ok!
<Ng> blackest: that's almost certainly a really terrible idea
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak the ubuntu 7.04 have many programs like XGL?
<blackest> I've got dependency problems
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: unless you want problems, stick with Dapper/edgy until its final relese.
<IndyGunFreak> lot of folks have been having issues, which is to be expected, as its still in alpha i do believe
<Max_Steel_> hum
<Ng> blackest: what kind of problems?
<Max_Steel_> I wanna use the UBUNTU with XGL. Do you know the XGL?
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: seems fairly stable underneath, but there are some flaky apps :)
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: I use beryl w/o issue.
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: yeah, lol, well i just know there's a lot of posts in here for help with it, i'll wait till a month or so after its release and download and install.
<thoreauputic> Max_Steel_:  /join #ubuntu-effects
<blackest> well slimserver is now broken for some reason it requires libcompresslzh or something which depends ... eventually down to lobc6
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak I dont understand...I dont speak english very well
<blackest> libc6
<IndyGunFreak> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: it's looking pretty good, I think
<Ng> blackest: are you not installing slimserver from the repositories?
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: i have no doubt.... but i don't feel like bein a guineapig
<blackest> NG i guess i need an older version of the libcompresslzh
<Ng> blackest: if you enable the universe repository you can just do sudo apt-get install slimserver
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak how ubuntu version I need get?
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: heh - I have a dual boot with Dapper :)
<Ng> blackest: oh, no wait it's not in dapper
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: lol
<blackest> yes slimserver is from the repositorys
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: what do you mean, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: conservatism and extremism at the same address ;p
<blackest> it could be the svn beryl has upset things
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: lol
<Ng> blackest: you can't just take the binary .deb from edgy and install it on dapper, you'll need to rebuild it
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak Im without ubuntu now :( but I wanna use this
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: which should I choose here? http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pm2ie6.jpg
<blackest> it was installed ok but this morning decided it was broken
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: what type of video card
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak but I dont know the version with more repository
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - it is a single disk, correct?  one physical device, correct?  and you want to use everything entirely as ext2, correct?
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: the repos are irrelevant in this case.
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak my video card is good... radeon xpress 200M
<systemd0wn_> how do i restart my pcmcia card in Edgy?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: Yes to all
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - then, choose Primary Partition
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: i hae no doubt its good, its a quesiton of how hard it is to configure, and ati is a pain.
<Ng> blackest: can you not upgrade the system to edgy? if you're doing svn beryl you can't care too much about stability, so running dapper seems unnecessary
<IndyGunFreak> i never got it to work.
<F00BaR> how do i change the VNC settings
<F00BaR> port, server name, etc
<F00BaR> how do i change the VNC settings
<F00BaR> port, server name, etc
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: did you install the drivers?
<Ng> F00BaR: please don't repeat questions, I already told you vino can't do that. the server name will be the name of your machine and the port is unfortunately not configurable
<doomnx> i managed to run UT2004 on kubuntu with OpenGL support, does that mean that I installed the nvidia drivers correctly?
<F00BaR> im using TightVNC
<F00BaR> or 'vncserver'
<ikonia> doomnx: one way or another you have gl support on your card working
<Huffalump> F00BaR - http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Ng> F00BaR: you said you wanted to remote control your existing desktop. installing vncserver won't do that, it will give you a new desktop
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak I dont hava o ubuntu now
<Max_Steel_> have
<doomnx> if something had gone wrong would i be able to have opengl support?
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: well, install ubuntu, install ati drivers, then install beryl/compiz.
<doomnx> i mean, it doesn't support opengl out of the box, does it?
<Max_Steel_> ok
<madsrh> i can't update to Feisty!! I'm using  gksu "update-manager -c -d" but I get an error
<Max_Steel_> IndyGunFreak how ubuntu version?
<Trentster> cypher1, hi, its not picked up in dmesg, but it is picked up via lspci
<Ng> madsrh: an error about authentication?
<IndyGunFreak> Max_Steel_: 6.10 is the latest stable release
<clust> Hi, how can I edit .deb files? I need to change som scripts inside of casper package.
<thoreauputic> !feisty | madsrh
<ubotu> madsrh: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<systemd0wn_> how do i restart my pcmcia card in Edgy?
<cypher1> Trentster, can you please paster your dmesg ?
<Trentster> cypher1, where should i paste it?
<ompaul> !pastebin > Trentster
<thoreauputic> !upgrade > madsrh
<GeorgeJ> hello, i'm having problems with my hard drive, i'd like to boot from the buuntu live cd, but it gets stuck at mounting the root filesistem, how could i make it to not mount it?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I get my hda1 to appear on my desktop?
<Trentster> cypher1, I would love to paste it, but its on another machine that network interface does not work, so only way would be to type it out from the screen
<cypher1> Trentster, ok leave it then
<finalbeta> GeorgeJ: if you boot from the CD, the root filesystem is on the CD right? So did you check the CD's integrity?
<cypher1> Trentster, i guess you may need to install the driver for your network card
<GeorgeJ> the live cd is trying to mount the root from my filesystem
<xurps> is there a tutorial about using windows and ubuntu at same machine?
<GeorgeJ> if i remove the hard drive i have no problems booting from the live cd
<thoreauputic> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<blackest> NG I don't want to lose what I have here which is why i am on dapper however I have fixed the problem dropped a couple of repositorys and now everything is happy again
<CaptainMorgan> !ubutu tell CaptainMorgan about mp3
<systemd0wn_> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<systemd0wn_> damn
<thoreauputic> CaptainMorgan: ubotu
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<blackest> slimserver testing breaks things the stable is ok still
<systemd0wn_> how do i restart my pcmcia card in Edgy?
<thoreauputic> !mp3 > CaptainMorgan
<IndyGunFreak> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blackest> NG thanks for your help
<\rabies\> mahlzeit
<snb> list
<GeorgeJ> anyone got any ideeas of how i could stop the live cd from mounting my root filesistem?
<Ng> systemd0wn_: other than just taking it out and putting it back in?
<ucordes> \rabies\: servus
<Ng> systemd0wn_: cardctl can simulate eject/insert events
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - How did you setup a dual boot with two versions of Ubuntu?  that's an interesting concept to me.
<cypher1> GeorgeJ, maybe you can try passing "root" command line to the kernel while booting
<\rabies\> ups, wrong language
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: just install the other one on its own partitions - grub recognises the bootable partitions and gives a menu on boot
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: pretty easy really
<GeorgeJ> cypher1: i just add "root" to the comand line?
<systemd0wn_> Ng, thanks.
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: I also have a Debian Sid chroot I can run simultaneously with Ubuntu - but that's a bit more involved :)
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - Dumb question, won't the grub menu just say ubuntu and ubuntu?  I wouldn't readily know how to distinguish which is which...
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: by kernel version
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - With one Ubuntu install, grub already lists like 8 entries for Ubuntu...
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: it will have the different kernel versions...
<Huffalump> each with (I think) different kernel versions
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: then just sudo gedit etc/grub/menu.lst and comment out the ones you don't need/use
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: that's because you haven't uninstalled redundant kernels :)
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: better to use apt to uninstall them
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - how do I go about uninstalling kernels I haven't used in months?
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: didn't know you could uninstall them to be truthful
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: use the package manager, Luke!
<Huffalump> aha
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: what would i search for?
<thoreauputic> Huffalump:  aptcache search linux-image to see
<thoreauputic> umm apt-cache
<thoreauputic> typo
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: or  dpkg -l linux-image*  to see which are installed
<IndyGunFreak> thoreauputic: i jsut did a search in ySynaptic for "linux-image".. seems to have turned them up
<Huffalump> thanks, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> IndyGunFreak: right - I'm so used to apt that I never think of that :)
<seshomaru1234> people , hoe do i untar a gz file?
<seshomaru1234> how...
<IndyGunFreak> seshomaru1234: should extract simmilar to a zip file, then oyu have to compile it.
<thoreauputic> seshomaru1234: gunzip file.gz
<Huffalump> seshomarul1234 tar zxvf myfile.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: no, that's a tar archive compressed
<thoreauputic> he wants to un gzip
<seshomaru1234> thoreauputic, gunzip did the trick !
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - caught me.  i had zero idea there was any difference.
<seshomaru1234> thanks!
<thoreauputic> seshomaru1234: :)
<sandeep> hiu
<thoreauputic> Huffalump: tar= tape archive (originally) gzip = gnu zip ( more or less)
<sandeep> hiu
<PriceChild> !hi | sandeep
<ubotu> sandeep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sandeep> tanx
<Huffalump> thoreauputic - so, a .tar.gz  is a tar, right?  i always use the tar command.  never herd (hehe) of gnu zip
<PriceChild> Huffalump, tar.gz is a gzipped tar ;)
<Huffalump> lies!
<sandeep> can i any one help me
<PriceChild> !ask | sandeep
<ubotu> sandeep: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Huffalump> sandeep, ask your question
<thoreauputic> Huffalump:  a tar is not compressed - you can compress it with gzip or bzip2  for example
<sandeep> how to install downloaded files in ubuntu
<F00BaR> with remote desktop in ubuntu
<F00BaR> how do i set it to auto start
<thoreauputic> sandeep: you know about install/remove and synaptic, right ?
<F00BaR> on boot
<thoreauputic> !synaptic > sandeep
<thoreauputic> sandeep: you hardly ever need to download and install - the package manager does it for you
<Huffalump> sandeep, most software should be downloaded through the Synaptic Package Manager.  You can tell it what software you want and it will download, plus install.
<thoreauputic> right
<sandeep> kaffiene player
<thoreauputic> !kaffeine
<Huffalump> sandeep, that can be found in your top menu, by clicking System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<F00BaR> with remote desktop in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> sandeep: or open add/remove programs, search for kaffeine
<F00BaR> how do i set it to auto start
<F00BaR> on boot
<sandeep> ok how to enter through root user
<genii> For gnome Preferences --> Sessions --> Starup Programs
<shaolin_> I have finally managed to get my usb t-stick dvb workign with kaffeine 8-)
<genii> ^F00BaR^
<thoreauputic> sandeep: it will ask for your user password when you click to install
<F00BaR> ty
<madsrh> I get: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Underprocessen bzip2 returned an errorcode (2)
<genii> F00BaR np
<thoreauputic> sandeep: Ubuntu uses sudo and has no root password by default - your first user's password is the sudo password
<F00BaR> genii whats the startup command
<Askar> Is there any RAR-password cracker for ubuntu?? =-O
<thoreauputic> !docs > sandeep
<F00BaR> Remote Desktop?
<shaolin_> so now to find out why i can't see any of my windows drives... any ideas?
<shaolin_> they are in the device manager.. but not in computer or mnt
<thoreauputic> Askar: cracking password is off topic here
<xurps> is only desktop environment the difference about ubuntu and kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> xurps: yes, gnome and kde
<Askar> thoreauputic: ok sorry
<genii> F00BaR Offhand I don't know. Are you using for instnce tightvnc or vncserver or something like so?
<sandeep> i could not get any permissions to change the files in harddrives
<F00BaR> i went to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<xurps> wicht is faster gnome or kde?
<thoreauputic> sandeep: you use sudo or gksudo - read the url the bot sent you
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo >sandeep
<thoreauputic> xurps: depends - not much difference
<genii> F00BaR Perhaps try putting:  gnome-rdp
<thoreauputic> xurps: if you want a faster desktop try xubuntu or install xubuntu-desktop
<genii> F00BaR You can see if this would work to run the program by typing it in a terminal/console
<asaup> how can i see if i am using a 32 bit or 64 bit version of ubuntu
<thoreauputic> asaup:  uname -m
<asaup> thanx
<F00BaR> command not found
<Adam[C] > Hello, I'm on edgy and can't see any java widgets or see any video while GL Desktop is enabled.. any clue?
<genii> F00BaR Are you running the program right now?
<F00BaR> no
<asaup> i686 is 64 bit ?
<shaolin_> anyone know why i can't see any of my windows drives... any ideas?
<thoreauputic> asaup: no
<sandeep> can u explain me clearly how to iinstall the downloaded files
<Xif> What's a good, thin torrent client?
<sasch> anyone can help me with postgresql installation in my ubuntu
<asaup> thanx and sorry for the stupid questions
<thoreauputic> sandeep: it is done automatically by the package manager
<doomnx> anybody knows why kubuntu doesn't shut down properly while ubuntu does?
<rwxr-xr--> I am trying to update avaliable packages but when i press mark all update the error screen comes " Could not Update the system! Fix Broken packages first" how i fix this problem?
<xurps> can I choose themes for ubuntu desktop ?
<genii> F00BaR OK 1 minute
<thoreauputic> doomnx: try asking in #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> xurps: yes
<F00BaR> genii, #ubuntu-classroom
<thoreauputic> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<F00BaR> genii, easier to talk
<sandeep> i use dpkg -i.. command but could not do
<Ng> F00BaR: if you enable it in the Remote Desktop preferences it will start automatically when yo ulog in
<xurps> thoreauputic: tks
<thoreauputic> sandeep: as we said before , kaffeine is installed with the package manager
<F00BaR> Ng, no it doesnt
<thoreauputic> sandeep: as are almost any apps you will need
<Ng> F00BaR: check if there is a process called vino-server running
<sandeep> ok tanx thoreauputic
<shaolin_> anyone know why i can't see any of my other hard drives..?
<abuyazan> hi
<F00BaR> no
<F00BaR> there isnt
<thoreauputic> sandeep: so start with add/remove in the applications menu - search for your apps and click to install - that's about it really
<abuyazan> i want to edit 200MB file which software can i use instead of vi
<sandeep> ok
<xurps> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<rwxr-xr--> I am trying to update avaliable packages but when i press mark all update the error screen comes " Could not Update the system! Fix Broken packages first" how i fix this problem? plz someone ca help
<thoreauputic> sandeep: and the password it will ask for is *your* password, not a root password
<sandeep> in add/rem when i try to install kaff it gives kaffeine' is not available in any software channel
<sandeep> The application might not support your system architecture.
<rdz> hello everyone. how can one organize the application menu on its own?
<thoreauputic> sandeep: what are you running ? amd64 ? i686? ppc?
<sandeep> i dont know ubuntu 6.06 live cd installation
<jrib> rdz: right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menu
<thoreauputic> sandeep: kaffeine is in the main repository, so it is there unles you have changed something
<thoreauputic> *unless
<foutrelis> I want to convert a 3gp video to flv. I tried with ffmpeg but the flv video had no sound. After searching with google I learned that I need to compile ffmpeg from source with amr support. But is there an easier way? :\
<rdz> jrib, thank you a lot
<sandeep> clear it
<sportphantom> moring!
<sportphantom> morning i ment, hows going everyone?
<shaolin_> is it possible to change the partition size of the hard drive I am currently running ubuntu from?
<sportphantom> theoreticaly it is if you have that much free space to cut off from the other partiison
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I have now formatted the drive to primary and the dissapeared space is now 9,7GB
<shaolin_> What would i use to d that?
<tra1> hello, i somehow managed to screw up my partition table, all i did is reinstall windows and reconfigure grub, i wanted to resize some partitions so i started gparted, it gave me this error: "Error: Can't have overlapping partitions." and the drive is shown as emty, it has no partitons on it, fdisk -lu has this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/897051, how could i fix this?
<foutrelis> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> :(
<GMWeezel> How can I print from the default printer using the command line?
<slick> Hi, I'm new to linux and have just started using ubuntu and need pyrex to be installed to get SynCE to work, does anyone know how to install pyrex?
<sportphantom> shaolin, most easly it would be done under grub for sure
<megafauna> Hi, how do I download Amarok 1.4.5
<Telep> GMWeezel: try the 'lp' command
<tra1> megafauna: you could start synaptic or aptituted(if your running on kubuntu) and search for amarok, if the version you are looking for isnt there, go to their website and built it from source, or look for the ".deb"
<shaolin_> i'm going to try  ext2resize
<GMWeezel> Telep: perfect; thanks
<genii> enscript is good for cli printing
<tra1> shaolin_: try out gparted
<sportphantom> amarok => ftp://carroll.aset.psu.edu/pub/kde/stable/amarok/1.4.5/src/amarok-1.4.5.tar.bz2
<tra1> is there any way i could repair my partition table? parted says its overlapped, this is fdisk -lu's output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/897051
<jrib> slick: sudo aptitude install python-pyrex
<slick> cheers jrib =D
<systemd0wn_> trying to install a package (any package) and it says "setting up exim4-config" starts using 100% cpu and stays this way for a long while.  anyone know what thats doing>
<Trentster> Hi all, I am having a problem getting this network card working under dapper, lspci reports it as a "  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller " but i cant see it in dmesg,,,, any ideas?
<sportphantom> trenster, network cars are week link of ubuntu, just reinstall kernel and it will work
<IndyGunFreak> sportphantom: i alwyas considered wireless more fo a weak point than network cards
<choppytwice> hey, how can i find 'xchat' in the synaptic manager? (i just installed xubuntu)
<genii> systemd0wn_: Have you tried installing something from command line with apt-get ? Some terminal output with errors couls be useful for debugging.
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=diskwm6.jpg
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: just open synaptic, and do a search for "xchat"
<systemd0wn_> genii, i will try that.
<Trentster> Sportphantom how do i reinstall the kernel?
<padge> Can anyone recommend a MIDI player that will use my onboard wavetable?
<variant> padge: kmidi
<choppytwice> IndyGunFreak: well, it doesn't bring any results.
<padge> variant: Is that the same as KMid?
<variant> padge: no idea
<variant> padge: I don't think so
<tra1> is there any way i could repair my partition table? parted says its overlapped, this is fdisk -lu's output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/897051, sorry for repeating but im a bit desperate :(
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: try looking for xchat-gnome
<padge> variant: Doesn't show up on the package list :(
<choppytwice> ow can i find 'xchat' in the synaptic manager? (i just installed xubuntu) - the search option doesn't bring any results when i type 'xchat'
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - what is in lost+found?  anything valuable or can you just delete it?
<wolfspirit> has anyone been getting this message in their kernel at all?
<wolfspirit> wolflaptop kernel: [17228514.204000]  Uhhuh. NMI received. Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<wolfspirit> Message from syslogd@wolflaptop at Sun Mar 11 01:15:51 2007 ...
<wolfspirit> wolflaptop kernel: [17228514.204000]  You probably have a hardware problem with your RAM chips
<PriceChild> choppytwice, you need to enabled universe
<choppytwice> IndyGunFreak: 'xchat' doesn't bring results
<PriceChild> !universe | choppytwice
<ubotu> choppytwice: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: its in universe, you don't hve universe enabled.
<IndyGunFreak> just realized that
<variant> wolfspirit: haha, nice
<choppytwice> what is universe?
<choppytwice> ok i'm off to reada bout i
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: you can also do this.. Open Synaptic/ Settings Menu/ Repositories.. check all the boxes on the first tab except  source code, hit ok, then reload snaptic
<AT_YARRAGI> yaa ite le ..
<choppytwice> about it*
<synth_> hey guys is there here someone from Seattle area that can help me solving a problem?
<AT_YARRAGI> yaa ite le ..
<padge> variant: It says it's a MIDI to WAV converter/player
<AT_YARRAGI> yaa ite le ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Huffalump> choppytwice, all the software repositories are basically divided into different groups.  such as "Free software"  and "Open Source software"  et cetera.  By default, Ubuntu comes with the most legally conservative option enabled, but you can choose to expand your horizons by activating the "universe" repository.
<choppytwice> IndyGunFreak: source code is already check
<padge> variant: it also depends on timidity, which I have, but seems to use some software synth stuff
<variant> wolfspirit: try runing a memtest, can take several days. but that seems to be what it's suggesting
<wolfspirit> variant: I just got this laptop and had fedora on it for about 4 days or so and never saw that message.. just started happening in ubuntu though about 4 days ago or so..  I'm hoping it's kernel related and not hardware related
<IndyGunFreak> ok, well, check whatevers not checked, then reload
<choppytwice> ok
<variant> padge: sorry, was just a suggestion, there is a ton of midi software avaialbel. try google
<wolfspirit> variant: I ran the memtest and I let it run all night long and a few hours in the morning and didn't find anything
<choppytwice> including 'software restricted by copyright or legal issues' ?
<padge> variant: Alrighty... Thanks anyway
<megafauna> tral: I found the .deb bash line but my system sasy that d
<variant> wolfspirit: did you let it finnish?
<megafauna> tral: I found the .deb bash line but my system sasy that "deb" is an unknown command
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: only becuse it has access to codecs to play mp3's, etc.. don't orry about it.
<wolfspirit> variant: no.. it looked like it looped and started over again
<variant> if it's an error that doesn't completly hang the system then it could be a very slight memory issue and you will have to let memtest run untill complte
<wolfspirit> variant: but memtest won't fix the issue right?
<variant> wolfspirit: no, it does many tests which can take days (by nesessity) for example, write data to an area of ram and check back in a couple of days to see if it's still intact
<matthew1429> what is the bash command to check md5?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I can delete it since it's empty. It was automaticly created
<variant> matthew1429: md5sum
<CBunny> matthew1429, md5sum(1)
<matthew1429> ty
<wolfspirit> variant: that sucks.. there has got to be a more efficient memory test
<kaktuskatta> when I deleted it a new folder called recycled appeared
* genii sips a coffee
<kaktuskatta> that folder was not removable
<Huffalump> choppytwice, it's a philosophical description... letting you know that 'universe' contains software which is not Free in its nature, but may come with legal restrictions (no different than you find for Windows or Mac software, for example)
<variant> wolfspirit: if you want to see if the memory is capable of storing data efficiently over any length of time then there is no other way at all
<sportphantom> to trenster: kernel reinstall guide @http://occy.net/node/142
<variant> s/eficiently/reliable
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - flush it.  and now you should be very close to full size
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - I think you're good to go =] 
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: What do you mean "flush it"
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - kill it, stab it, step on it, burn it, throw it, remove it, delete it, and otherwise obliterate it =oD
<variant> wolfspirit: try ram from annother machine, if there is no error then you know what the issue is.
<sportphantom> huffalump, well said :)
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I didn't manage to remove the folder "recycled"
<padge> variant: Okay, Google search says that its features have been merged into KMid and kmidi has been discontinued... I've tried to use KMid before, but it's silent
<wolfspirit> variant: problem.. this is a laptop
<variant> feisty automatic codec downloading is excellent, just though I would drop that in :)
<padge> variant: Any ideas?
<kaktuskatta> The dissapearing space is still there
<wolfspirit> variant: I don't have ram from another machine to try
<synth_> how I can the exact model of my video card in Ubuntu?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - show me your Partition Magic view again
<wolfspirit> variant: I will probably have to get Dell to help out :(
<variant> wolfspirit: that is a problem indeed, call the manufacturer. unless it is just a warning that is non fatal. the kernel may be able to work around the errors
<jblake> how do I upgrade one package? Just "apt-get install whatever"?
<kaktuskatta> I managed to write to the disk from windows now anyway. Maybe I should just live http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pmax5.jpg
<kaktuskatta> http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pm2ie6.jpg
<jrib> jblake: yes
<sportphantom> jes jblake
<variant> jrib: yes, apt-get update if there is an updated version you want
<jblake> ok, thanks jrib  and sportphantom
<variant> jblake: that was for you
<kaktuskatta> Maybe I should just accept that it needs some space for nothing...=
<kaktuskatta> :(
<jblake> ok, thanks all
<variant> jblake: you have to apt-get update before apt-get isntall packagenaem
<jblake> variant,  yeah
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - those are the old screenshots
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - I have a hard time to believe it's exactly the same now!
<sportphantom> apt-get is just installtion
<kaktuskatta> ok, one moment
<wolfspirit> variant: it seems to not really do anything to the system itself.. just get these errors.. would you ignore them?
<variant> wolfspirit: if I wasn't able to replace the ram then yes, it's possible that it is a kernel bug too though
<choppytwice> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<wolfspirit> variant: well I probably could replace it.. I have a 3 year warranty.. just don't want to have to send the damn thing off when I just got it
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: no prob
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: i thought it was in main.
<variant> wolfspirit: hold on a sec, i am looking into the error
<IndyGunFreak> but i think its cuz x-chat sucks, and xchat-gnome roxxxx~..lol
<Huffalump> IndyGunFreak - sending the poor boy off to the wolves of intellectual property eh?  *cluck, cluck*
<IndyGunFreak> Huffalump: lol
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pm3ei5.png
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - looks much better
<wolfspirit> variant: I looked it up as well and it seemed that mainly servers got this and all people did really was try to do the memtest and then you never hear from them again in the forums
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - now, what is in F: ?
<IndyGunFreak> kaktuskatta: are you still on this partitioning mission?.. man, by now i'd have just deleted windows...lol
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:nothing
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - do you have Show Hidden Folders enabled?
<kaktuskatta> IndyGunFreak: I've been back and forth from the comp
<variant> wolfspirit: yeah, seems that it's not going to be a fatal flaw
<IndyGunFreak> kaktuskatta: i'm just kiddin, hope you get it going
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - rather, please very that  you do have Show Hidden Folders enabled
<Huffalump> verify
<choppytwice> IndyGunFreak: when i'll restart i shall see the new programs in the applications menu?
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: should be there now.
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: Yes I have
<neo2dot0> how to choose kdm or gdm?
<IndyGunFreak> if you installed it.
<variant> wolfspirit: you can disable the nmi_watchdog timer that might get rid of those messages
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - And in your Recycle Bin, is it empty?  Must have something in it...
<rwxr-xr--> I am trying to update avaliable packages but when i press mark all update the error screen comes " Could not Update the system! Fix Broken packages first" how i fix this problem? i tried sudo apt-get clean then sudo apt-get upgrade.. but damn thing still there.
<moosa> can ubuntu boot on inspiron 6400?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: Empty
<wolfspirit> variant: did it say how to do that?  is that a kernel boot parameter?
<Cyrus25801> how do i check my current ip address
<lastnode_> rwxr-xr--, apt-get iinstall -f ?
<variant> wolfspirit: nmi_watchdog=0 in boot
<kaktuskatta> I had the same thing when I tried to format the disk from the ubuntu liveCD
<lastnode_> Cyrus25801, external ip? http://showmyip.com
<kaktuskatta> some space just dissapeared
<moosa> and is there a driver for the video-card?
<neo2dot0> how to choose kdm or gdm?
<wolfspirit> variant: nice.. I'll try that variant
<CzarAlex> how can I update my time using the command line?
<IndyGunFreak> choppytwice: is it in yur menu
<variant> Cyrus25801: ifconfig
<rwxr-xr--> lastnode: its for singal package?
<wolfspirit> variant: thank you
<variant> Cyrus25801: or go to www.whatismyip.com
<variant> wolfspirit: np
<rwxr-xr--> want up update all packages
<variant> Cyrus25801: use "date" command to do it manualy or the ntp commands to auto set it
<variant> CzarAlex: use "date" command to do it manualy or the ntp commands to auto set it
<CzarAlex> variant thank you
<abadi2005> how to sync O2 XDA II using infra red?
<Cyrus25801> variant thanx
<variant> rwxr-xr--: nice nick :P
<porcho> hi there. I'm looking for a *windows* opensource alternative to nero. I want to create vcds using pictures and movies. anyone know of some program?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: Do I Just have to accept that some space will be unusable?
<rwxr-xr--> thanks variant  :>
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - I'm a bit stuck like you, then.  I'm trying to think of what is taking up that space.  In Explorer, if you right click on F: and choose properties... does the information match what PM says?
<variant> porcho: dunno about vcd's with images but k3b is the premier gnu cd burner
<rwxr-xr--> variant, : any idea how can i fix?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: YEs
<variant> rwxr-xr--: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<variant> rwxr-xr--: beond that i dunno really
<porcho> variant: I'm looking for a software which runs under windows...
<slick> HI, I've just installed a package and another installer is not recognising it, I'm getting the error "No package 'libwbxml2' found
<slick> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<slick> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<slick> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables WBXML2_CFLAGS
<slick> and WBXML2_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<slick> See the pkg-config man page for more details." does anyone know how to adjust the "PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable"
<rwxr-xr--> i tried it.. :<
<shaolin_> how do you start an application in gnome as root?
<doomnx> is there any lcd monitor calibration software for (k)ubuntu?
<variant> porcho: why are you asking here then?
<alitrix> shaolin_: sudo
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - Earlier you mentioned there was something you could not delete.  Is that resolved now?
<alitrix> oh, gnmome
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: sorry, no. Windows claims that I have used 24GB, while PM says that I've only used 9,7
<shaolin_> thats terminal
<alitrix> gnome*
<CzarAlex> variant where can I find an example of a proper `date` syntax to change my time ahead an hour OR where can I find ntp command info?
<shaolin_> not mouse
<variant> shaolin_: if it's graphical use gksudo, command line then sudo
<shaolin_> ok
<Cyrus25801> variant: how do i check what gate way i am currently using
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - That's a significant difference.
<alitrix> idd, gksudo :)
<variant> CzarAlex: man date and man ntpclient
<variant> CzarAlex: or man ntpd
<porcho> variant: because I know a lot of people here knows a lot about foss :-)
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I know ;) I were a bit to quick
<CzarAlex> var ah thanky. i was trying man ntp
<abadi2005>  how to sync O2 XDA II using infra red?
<shaolin_> when i start QTParted it says not started as rooot..
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - I'm going to run out of ideas soonish without being there in person (I think better when I can tinker).  Let's close PM and remove the drive temporarily.  Then plug it back in and let's see if Windows says the same information or something changed.
<shaolin_> no device found. maybe you're not using root user
<Cyrus25801> how do i check what gateway i am currently using
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:ok
<choppytwice> how can i add buttons to the quick shortcut menu in the upper screen in xfce - xbuntu
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:the same thing again
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - I cannot think of a single good reason you should have to lose 9 (or 24) gigs.  There is none.
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: the disk didn't dissapear in windows when I removed it though...
<moosa> will ubuntu boot on a i6400 with a intel 945m video card?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: It only said that the link to the disk war reffering to an invalid location. I think this has something to do with the ext2 syste
<kaktuskatta> m
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - it's USB, right?
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: yes
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - You should probably disconnect it the proper way, using that 'remove USB device' tool near the windows clock
<linxeh> moosa: inspiron ?
<choppytwice> how can i see what is running in terminal and then kill it?
<moosa> yes
<TheHobbit> hi people, I've a problem, after installing ubuntu linux on my desktop I find myself unable to boot in windows, actually it start booting and then windows complains (with a nice BSOD) that it's unable to found root device..... WTF? anyone can help?
<linxeh> moosa: yes, it should do. I use Ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9300 (though that has ATI graphics) and on a Dell latitude d800 (nvidia) with no problems
<jrib> choppytwice: ps and kill
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump:"the device cannot be stopped right now. try stopping it later"
<Huffalump> heh
<genii> choppytwice ps ax|more  will list all things. then find the number to far left of offending process, and after use: kill -9 ###
<jrib> choppytwice: don't use -9 unless you have to
<genii> jrib Sorry, habit :)
<moosa> linxeh: is it suitable for me to dual boot i need windows for some of my pojects
<choppytwice> genii what is ### ?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - this is a real pig, because you're so close.  You could try rebooting Windows, verify if there's any change.  Or go into Ubuntu and use that partitioner at this point, since it should be a gimme.   I'm running out of steam on this because I cannot think of what in the world would occupy that space, if it's all showing empty.
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I now removed the disk in windows disk management, so now it's unallocated
<choppytwice> i am in love with xfce
<linxeh> moosa: yes, I did that for a while. I found I could run my windows programs under linux with WINE though, so I ditched windows. You can also run Windows in a Virtual Machine (eg VMWare) from Ubuntu too if you want
<F00BaR> #### is the PID number
<Huffalump> choppytwice, why?
<genii> choppytwice ### is the number on far left on same line as the name of the offending program/process to kill
<F00BaR> choppytwice, #### is the PID number
<choppytwice> F00BaR:  why kill -9 why not -8
<choppytwice> Huffalump: so comfortable
<F00BaR> choppytwice, thats just the way it is
<moosa> i need windows for game dev actully (directX) so cant lose it yet
<F00BaR> choppytwice, thats just the way it is-8 is not PID
<choppytwice> the nwhat -8 is
<Incompetnce> what programs are available on ubuntu to make use of your computers idle time? stuff like SETIathome etc?
<tra1> how could one repairs his partition table?
<tra1> repair*
<linxeh> -8 sends an FPE signal to the process, not KILL
<tra1> mine somehow got overlapped
<choppytwice> tral get gparted
<jblake> choppytwice, type "kill -l" in console to see why
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: I think I have found something! There are two arrows on the bars next to the disks in PM. The one on the left is called "2GB boundary", the other one is "1024 cylinder boundary"
<tra1> gparted shows the drive as unalocated
<TheHobbit> nobody has a clue about my problem?
<jblake> choppytwice, it lists the signals
<BrianB04> Good morning all.
<moosa> one thing about the built in play buttons how can i use them on linux
<linxeh> moosa: on my ubuntu box most of them just work
<F00BaR> how do i install an ftp server+
<linxeh> moosa: well, mute, volume work
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: These arrows were differently placed when I chose logical drive
<chris2077> hey all, i am having a sound problem, ie there is no sound, its not muted, help me out  please
<linxeh> moosa: so I assume one can configure a linux media player to work too (maybe they are configured to play audio CDs or something already, dont know)
<BrianB04> I wonder if someone might have a recommendation for a piece of software for Linux. I want a way that when I create/save a file in my home directory, it replicates in another directory, any software like that?
<linxeh> chris2077: run the volume control
<choppytwice> jblake: what are theses signals?
<linxeh> BrianB04: rsync ?
<BrianB04> I want a bit of an automated system, so sort of a raid but in software.
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - Well, what you have/want *is* a primary partition and there's no reason to make a logical partition.
<linxeh> BrianB04: why not run software RAID then ?
<moosa> linxeh i think they are built to interact with direct media
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: when I choose "primary partition" PM says: This partition crosses the 1024 cylinder boundary line and may not be bootable
<jblake> choppytwice, google it, it's OT
<TheHobbit> hi people, I've a problem, after installing ubuntu linux on my desktop I find myself unable to boot in windows, actually it start booting and then windows complains (with a nice BSOD) that it's unable to found root device..... WTF? anyone can help?
<linxeh> moosa: they just send key events
<BrianB04> linxeh: The directory I want to replicate too is a external USB drive though, different size than the drive in th emachine.
<moosa> which have no use on linux systems?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - Yep.
<linxeh> moosa: they just send keyboard events as far as i know. you can map them to whatever you want
<kaktuskatta> Huffalump: What should I set the clustersize to? 1,2 or 4k?
<Huffalump> kaktuskatta - leave it at the default
<moosa> one more question
<Huffalump> I'll be back.
<mewt> Im trying to install an HP PSC 1215 that is hosted on a windows box, but i cant seem to manage to print properly on it
<moosa> i am planning to do some ASM
<moosa> on ubuntu
<linxeh> uhuh
<mewt> On the forums i found that i should use hplip instead of the default drivers
<moosa> any recommanded assemblers?
<linxeh> why?! springs to mind ;-)
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, I have a Canon 400D camera that worked with ubuntu linux 2/3 weeks ago, have updated software since then with no connection of the camera, today, it doesn't work. Have I broken something ?
<mewt> anyone ?
<TheHobbit> moosa, gas
<kbrooks> SURVEY: Why did you choose Ubuntu?
<BrianB04> Now, normally I would think to setup the USB as a home directory, but it wouldn't work due to the USB loading so late in the boot process.
<Danltn> How much space does Ubuntu need?
<linxeh> moosa: nasm, gas are the ones I know of, but seriously, eugh :)
<variant> Danltn: a gig or so
<tra1> did it work wolfspirit?
<linxeh> Danltn: how long is a piece of string ?
<variant> Danltn: more if you want to use it for anythin
<moosa> programming my xgs linxeh
<variant> Danltn: server version less, less still if you remove a bunch of stuff from it
<Danltn> Sec, let me PM you.
<linxeh> moosa: xgs ?
<choppytwice> there's a quick shortcut to firefox at the top of the screen in XFCE, how can i add more quick shortcuts?
<tra1> how long does gparted run for usualy?
<linxeh> tra1: depends what you get it to do I guess
<tra1> well, i ust did a gpart /dev/hda
<Danltn> Oh yeah, this is FreeNode.
<mejde> "rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: rhythmbox: unsupported version 10299 of Verneed record"?
<Danltn> Forgot. :$
<tra1> found 2 partitions almost instaly, then it seems to freeze, im trying to recover my partiton table
<TheHobbit> I asked twice, I'll thry asking a third.... Maybe someone knowing the answer arrived....
<TheHobbit> hi people, I've a problem, after installing ubuntu linux on my desktop I find myself unable to boot in windows, actually it start booting and then windows complains (with a nice BSOD) that it's unable to found root device..... WTF? anyone can help?
<tra1> linxeh: /dev/hda is a 80gig drive
<Danltn> What different install options can you set during Ubuntu installation?
<variant> TheHobbit: how did you install exactly?
<wolfspirit> variant: well I went ahead and swapped the ram chips with each other (basically just reseating them) and then passed that kernel parameter too.. we'll see
<TheHobbit> variant In the simplest way, using the CD dowloaded from ubuntu.com
<mejde> is it just me or has ubuntu gotten worse and worse on the stability front since dapper?
<variant> TheHobbit: try booting in safe mode, I am not aware of any situation where a normal ubuntu isntallation would damage the windows install unless you actualy perform some action to do so
<linxeh> tra1: sorry, I don't really use it - I always partition from the command line
<genii> mejde I tend to agree
<linxeh> mejde: mine are rock solid
<variant> TheHobbit: did you use the cd to resize the partitions?
<TheHobbit> variant, I'm sure its something I did, but I can not understand what....
<variant> TheHobbit: what version of windows is it? vista?
<mejde> edgy wasn't edgy in the sense it was meant to be... and feisty... well.. it doesn't look much better this far
<variant> TheHobbit: did you resize the parititons?
<TheHobbit> variant, nope, I used it for adding partitions in the unused space
<Danltn> Variant, would 3GB partition work for a decent verson of Ubuntu?
<variant> Danltn: it would work yes, not much room to play with though
<mejde> wtf
<TheHobbit> I had left space when windows was installed
<variant> mejde: have you tried feisty? has some nice new features. like automatically downloading codecs etc for movies
<Danltn> I only have 4.5GB left from my Windows Installation, how much should I assign to Ubuntu?
<variant> Danltn: 4.5GB
<mejde> variant: I'm running it now... and what do I care about automatic codec downloading when rhythmbox won't even start?!?
<wolfspirit> TheHobbit: I think there is an option to 'use the whole disk'  if you chose that then it would have wiped your install of windows
<mejde> oh, this is nice
<dustybin> Ubuntu an ancient african word meaning "I can't install Debian"
<variant> TheHobbit: well, i reccomend you boot to safe mode in windows if you havent already tried that
<mejde> Message from syslogd@incendo at Sun Mar 11 14:57:58 2007 ...
<mejde> incendo kernel: [221731.228000]  Eeek! page_mapcount(page) went negative! (-1)
<TheHobbit> wolfspirit, I'm may be stupid, but not to that point:)
<variant> mejde: it's an alpha release, you should expect that
<Danltn> Variant, I still want to use Windows :(
<Danltn> I'll try 3GB and see how it works.
<mejde> variant: the thing is... edgy behaved much the same way when it was stable
<variant> Danltn: buy a new hd. 3gb will work though
<Danltn> I know I need a new HD
<Danltn> Getting new PC in June.
<mejde> programs crashing left and right... kernel panics and whatnot
<Danltn> Also, how do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<TheHobbit> variant, I'm gonna try....
<variant> mejde: for you perhaps.. on the hardware I tried it and feisty on I haven't had many problems iwth the dev versios and none that i can remember with the stable
<mejde> variant: same thing at my parents computer... and a friends... with edgy that is, they don't run feisty yet
<variant> Danltn: in windows format the ubuntu partition and run fdisk /mbr to rewrite the windows bootloader
<Cyrus25801> i just installed ssh on my server and am using the follwing command to login. ssh adminname@ip address. but what is the default  password
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know a repo that has xfce 4.4.0
<variant> Cyrus25801: the password is the same password that your user would log in as normaly
<Danltn> Is there anyway to make the Ubuntu installation smaller? For example not including certain parts.
<variant> Cyrus25801: there is no "default" password
<billy> greetings from Sirius Prime.
<variant> !install | Danltn
<ubotu> Danltn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<paraidomat> abduhl
<Danltn> Thanks.
<Cyrus25801> variant i tried that but it says incorrect pass
<billy> is it possible to configure the printer to print the last page first and the first page last?
<variant> Cyrus25801: then you are using the wrong password
<billy> i've looked for the option and can find it nowwhere.
<Cyrus25801> variant: this is the howto im following http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_dtc_isp_server
<variant> Cyrus25801: what is te exact messaget hat ssh returns? (wrong pass is not a message ssh has ever returned
<slick> See the pkg-config man page for more details." does anyone know how to adjust the "PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable"
<slick> sorry didnt mean to post that
<Cyrus25801> variant: premission denied pls try again
<paraidomat> murad
<variant> Cyrus25801: where it says "adminname@192.168.1.15" you need to replace adminname with the name of the user that is conecting
<twager> Lord_Maynoth: Foresight ?
<Cyrus25801> variant:
<TheHobbit> variant, still the same problem: unaccessible boot device
<Cyrus25801> variant: i c
<crdlb> billy, some programs have it such as openoffice (iirc), but it's not in the standard libgnomeprint dialog,  It is however in the new Gtkprint dialog which most programs should use if Feisty
<wolfspirit> Cyrus25801: do you even get a password prompt?
<crdlb> in*
<TheHobbit> variant, windows is on /dev/hda1 wich is marked as bootable....
<Cyrus25801> wolfspirit: yes i do
<suterfugio> I want somebody to help me install VMWARE WORKSTATION not the player version
<billy> crdlb: OK.  thank you for that explanation.
<suterfugio> Who can help me?
<variant> TheHobbit: if you have a windows xp cd handy i suggest you use it's rescue mode (this will wite the ubuntu bootloader so you will have to re install grub via the live cd)
<wolfspirit> suterfugio: yes sir
<suterfugio> alright
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone know a good bittorrent download manager?
<wolfspirit> suterfugio: it's usually nicer to ask and not tell ;)
<suterfugio> let's get it done!! lol
<variant> suterfugio: ask on vmware forum or mailinglist or phone in support, this is an ubuntu support channel
<mejde> oh well... I guess I'll reboot and see if that helps...
<crdlb> LaNCeloT_RW, deluge for gui, and rtorrent for command line
<TheHobbit> variant, windows 2000 will do? that's what's installed
<grimboy> LaNCeloT_RW, You mean client? I use ktorrent.
<variant> TheHobbit: if it's cd has a rescue mode then yes
<LaNCeloT_RW> crdlb, thanks man
<LaNCeloT_RW> grimboy, i use genome
<LaNCeloT_RW> gnome*
<grimboy> So?
<wolfspirit> suterfugio: why not just use the server version?  it's free from vmware
<TheHobbit> no idea variant... I'll look at it
<suterfugio> ok, where can i download it? vmware.com
<wolfspirit> suterfugio: yes
<suterfugio> ok
<suterfugio> thanks.
<Cyrus25801> variant: after l login i get the following. is this correct : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9806/
<mister_roboto> is anyone here using feisty?
<variant> mister_roboto: i am
<variant> Cyrus25801: yes, that is the default login prompt
<wolfspirit> Cyrus25801: yes.. you are logged into your other box
<mister_roboto> variant: how is it working out for you?
<variant> Cyrus25801: you can continue with the tutorial
<variant> mister_roboto: just installed it today, working nicely.
<genii> mister_roboto: Also there is a channel for feisty specifically, #ubuntu+1
<wolfspirit> Cyrus25801: you can type  hostname and hit enter and then you can know what box you are on
<variant> mister_roboto: no issues so far
<mister_roboto> variant: laptop? if so, all the power saving stuff working right?
<mister_roboto> genii: thanks :)
<genii> mister_roboto: np
<Cyrus25801> variant, wolfspirit: thanx
<variant> mister_roboto: yes, laptop and most power saving is working but this laptop has very poor acpi implementation and doesn't work well with any OS (buntu best of all though)
<variant> Cyrus25801: yw
<Cyrus25801> variant: what does yw mean
<variant> Cyrus25801: your welcome
<wolfspirit> what do you say to someone after they say thank you?
<wolfspirit> lol
<Cyrus25801> variant: tyhanx
<oem> hello
<oem> i need help with my labtp
<PriceChild> Hi oem, what's wrong?
<variant> oem: hello, just ask
<TheHobbit> variant, ok, it has an option 'Recover a win2000 installation', I'll try it :s
<oem> variant: i need o download gay porn but where i find this information?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Ng> that's slightly off-topic for here ;)
<oem> im sorry
<synth_> hey guys I just installed Beryl, but I dont know where to find these widget that makes the taskbar looks like Mac OS?
<variant> oem: yeah, sorry. thats not something I'm familiar with
<PriceChild> synth_, > #ubuntu-effects
<synth_> thanks
<arron> im trying to record a sound clip in sound recorder from a video.  I have been playing with gnome alsa mixer to get it to work with no luck. can anyone help me out?
<variant> alecjw: you might have better luck with audacity
<chris2077> what does esd do?
<alecjw> variant, did you mean to say that to somneone else?
<Plutonium> hey
<Plutonium> can anyone help me
<PriceChild> !anyone | Plutonium
<ubotu> Plutonium: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<variant> alecjw: probably
<variant> arron: you might have better luck with audacity
<Plutonium> i can t shutdown my pc
<Plutonium> it only hibernate
<Plutonium> how can i fix it
<PriceChild> Plutonium, what happens when it shuts down?
<variant> Plutonium: if you type sudo halt or sudo shutdown -h now it will halt
<chris2077> i am having sound problems (i have no sound); will the result of the esd command help me figure anything out?
<Plutonium> i dont have the chutdown button
<arron> variant: there is no simple way with sound recorder?
<billy> chris2077: `alsaconf` in a terminal.
<chris2077> billy, thanks
<variant> arron: sound recorder is pretty basic, i never really did much with it. audacity is cool and easy to use
<chris2077> billy: alsaconf doesn't exist?
<chris2077> or at least its unknown
<arron> variant: thanks i will give it a try
<billy> chris2077: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-mixer
<allyer> hi
<billy> chris2077: sudo alsaconf
<variant> arron: you might have to dump the audio from the vid to a file first with mplayer: mplayer --dumpaudio /path/to/file.avi/mpg/wmv
<chris2077> billy, E: Couldn't find package alsa-mixer
<variant> chris2077: alsamixergui
<allyer> i'm on ubuntu version 6.10, i got yesterday, but i'm made on CD, when I go to install the Ubuntu, it's don't work. what's going on?
<Plutonium> the pc shutdown but not normaly
<PriceChild> allyer, what doesn't work about it?
<adminx> @adminx test
<chris2077> variant, thanks, but all i get is a white window labelled alsa mixer
<allyer> the ubuntu, it's initialize normally, but when I go to install, it load the kernel and late it's doesnt work more
<chris2077> like when something crashes
<PriceChild> allyer, is this the desktop cd?
<variant> chris2077: type apt-get install alsamixergui
<allyer> no, it's cd for amd64
<PriceChild> allyer, desktop or alternate?
<allyer> alternate
<variant> alecjw: what is your native language?
<billy> chris2077: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools
<PriceChild> allyer, have you tried checking the cd to see if its corrupted?
<PriceChild> allyer, there's an option for that on its boot menu
<variant> allyer: what is your native language?
<Plutonium> how can i shutdown?plz help
<variant> alecjw: sorry for the mistake again :P
<f00bar__> here
<alecjw> variant, np :)
<variant> Plutonium: explain what you mean by not shutting down correctly
<billy> Plutonium: make sure your BIOS is set up correctly.
<allyer> i got this version, PriceChild: "Other installation options including 64 bit CD images, server installation CDs and alternative installation methods for OEM computers and computers with less than 192MB RAM"
<arron> variant: I cant get audacity to record the output from the video
<PriceChild> Plutonium, one second...
<PriceChild> allyer, run the cd test
<Plutonium> i see a black screen and after the pc is down
<variant> arron: as i said, dump the audio with mplayer to a file then import that dumped stream into audacity
<allyer> ok
<chris2077> billy and variant, thanks but im still getting a white window
<variant> Plutonium: that generally indicates that the computer is not powered on
<chris2077> nowt inside it
<allyer> i tried, PriceChild
<variant> chris2077: what command are you running when you get this white window?
<arron> variant : ok
<PriceChild> allyer, what did it say?
<billy> chris2077: what command gives you the white window?
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, where can i find a website to search and download software that are in .deb extension?
<Plutonium> what do u mean
<PriceChild> !repos | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<allyer> but the CD is showed the splash ubuntu  and the system locked
<chris2077> billy and variant, sudo alsamixergui
<billy> Plutonium: who are you asking? please prefix your responses with the person to whom you're speaking.
<adminx> Good Morning from Marietta Ga
<billy> chris2077: drop the `gui` off the end.
<variant> chris2077: you don't need to use sudo
<PriceChild> LaNCeloT_RW, Software outside the ubuntu repositories are not supported... enable universe & multiverse and you will have tens of thousands of pieces of software
<none> is it possible to find a compiled NCR5380.ko for kernel 2.6.18 ?
<chris2077> billy and variant, might save you some time by saying that i have Gnome alsa mixer installed, but it doesnt help bring sound back
<Plutonium> variant what do u mean i am chating on it
<LaNCeloT_RW> i tried to install and run Azureus, but it reported an erro
<LaNCeloT_RW> error*
<billy> chris2077: sudo alsaconf
<LaNCeloT_RW> can u help me?
<LaNCeloT_RW> i will pastebin the error
<chris2077> billy, sudo alsaconf is unknown comand
<variant> Plutonium: sorry, i can't help you because I don't understand what you are trying to say
<PriceChild> LaNCeloT_RW, that is known... go to the azureus sourceforge page and get the .jar file, and replace yours.
<variant> billy: alsaconf was removed from ubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> PriceChild, let me see...
<allyer> PriceChild, for more exactly  i downloaded this: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft),  image 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<allyer> but it's doesn't works
<PriceChild> allyer, Run the cd test on it to verify whether it was burnt correctly
<allyer> the CD booting
<billy> variant, chris2077: oh.  it still works for me. ??
<variant> billy: which was a bad desision imo
<allyer> ok
<allyer> i go
<soundray> none: why 2.6.18? It's not part of any ubuntu release.
<variant> billy: what version of buntu?
<billy> variant: 6.10
<Plutonium> Pricechild: can u help
<variant> billy: upgraded from older versions?
<billy> variant: no
<variant> billy: strange,are you sure?
<PriceChild> Plutonium, I'm not sure sorry :(
<billy> variant: absolutely.  just tested it.
<kouran_> does anyone know of a siple to use Java IDE? i find Netbeans is too complex for what i need.
<variant> billy: maybe i'm wrong then
<LaNCeloT_RW> PriceChild, i couldnt find the .jar file on the website
<Woozle> kaktus?
<LaNCeloT_RW> PriceChild, i found only an explanation on how to solve it... but no the file to download
<AndrewB> billy: is it a test release?
<kota_> oklien, So lets say that I downloaded Linux, because i fcked up my windows, But now i want Windows back.  I dont have a boot disk, but i still have a cd key on my computer.
<billy> AndrewB: no.
<chris2077> billy, variant, any more suggestions, baring in mind my alsa mixer doesnt seem to be helping
<kota_> Now do i have to download a certain type of windows for that to work?
<kota_> Or should it work on any of them?
<soundray> kota_: you are asking in the wrong channel and using inappropriate language.
<AndrewB> kota_: I think if it is say home edition, you need a home edition?
<mariux> where is the list that contains the name of all x keynames, like e.g. a, e, g, XF86AudioPlay and so on?
<AndrewB> kota_: best ask in ##windows tho..
<variant> billy: I just installed every alsa package i can find and alsaconf is not included
<billy> chris2077: try restarting.  ctrl+alt+backspace.  then try it and come back.
<mariux> im on the worst internet connection in the world so i can't really search for it
<kota_> Ah. My bad then.
<kouran_> does anyone know of a siple to use Java IDE? i find Netbeans is too complex for what i need. i want something as simple as jGRASP
<chris2077> kota_ i 'fckd' up my windows, but couldnt care less anymore.
<chris2077> billy, shall do
<choppytwice> hi, is there a possbillity to make the irc gaim background black?
<AndrewB> choppytwice: it will be a gtk theme.
<choppytwice> AndrewB: where can i get those?
<Askar> Is it possible to play .mov files inn ubuntu? =-O
<chris2077> billy, hasnt helped
<kouran_> probably unlikely. its a propriertry format. i could be wrong though
<PriceChild> !codecs | Askar
<ubotu> Askar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<billy> chris2077: what sound card do you have?  `lspci` is a terminal.
<AndrewB> choppytwice: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/skins.php http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/38793-themes-gaim.html etc
<variant> billy: i'm not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=153685
<soundray> Askar: they are generally Quicktime files, so yes. See ubotu ^^
<Dr_willis> im not sure if vlc can play those or not.
<kouran_> vlc = god
<chris2077> billy,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML
<kouran_> i need a simple java ide!
<kouran_> like jgrasp. if anyone;s used that
<choppytwice> why is VLC so fast
<soundray> kouran_: you're not being ignored, just nobody has a suggestion.
<variant> billy: are you 100% sure you have alsaconf? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52941
<soundray> kouran_: why not use jgrasp then?
<variant> billy: it was removed in breezey
<billy> variant: yes.  I'm 100% sure.
<kouran_> yeah i figured that. just i thought id yell out heh
<jumpkick> does anyone know how I can start a chroot jail's runlevel 2 processes?
<kouran_> jgrasp doesnt have a linux version. only windows and macosx :(
<billy> variant: i probably installed it manually and forgot.
<AndrewB> kouran_: http://xman.org/jlinux/ides.html maybe that helps?
<variant> billy: yes
<chris2077> sorry, beryl crashed my session
<kouran_> thanks andrew. ill check it out
<oliver_> help
<soundray> kouran_: try to get the macosx version to run on Linux then. Isn't Java meant to be cross-platform?
<billy> chris2077:  did you install alsa-tools and alsa-utils?
<chris2077> billy, yeh when you told me to
<billy> chris2077:  do you have a little speaker icon in your tray?
<chris2077> billy, i do i do i doo-oo
<billy> chris2077:  right-click it and select "preferences".
<chris2077> billy, yep, what next|
<zafod77> Has anyone here tried to install Ubuntu on an HP LT6000r Server? I picked one up recently and it's not detecting the SCSI hard drives properly. It doesn't even show any /dev/sd* devices any thoughts?
<d0dge> What is the command for a program to use some other encoding? like "LC_LANG=iso-8859-1 xterm"
<billy> chris2077:  the device should read HDA Intel (Alsa mixer).  If it doesn't, select it from the drop down list.
<jumpkick> hmm... looks like 'dchroot -c zimbra "/etc/init.d/rc 2"' does it
<chris2077> billy, it does indeed read HDA Intel etc
<Wooksta> i'm having trouble getting evolution to work with gmail (for sending via the gmail smtp server) can anyone help?
<AndrewB> Wooksta: they dont use default port..
<billy> chris2077:  right click it again and select "Open Volume Control".
<billy> chris2077:  unmute everything.
<AndrewB> Wooksta: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmail.html
<soundray> zafod77: which Ubuntu CD have you tried?
<AndrewB> Wooksta: http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&ctx=en:match  may help too.
<chris2077> billy, have done
<chris2077> no results though
<zafod77> soundray: so far I've tried Desktop, Server, and alternate(trying now)
<Wooksta> AndrewB, thanks i'll take a look
<chris2077> billy, i have noticed that when i press Fn F6 (mute control on my laptop) it says mute and it cant be changed
<MattJ> Anyone know why the magic SysRQ keys don't work for me?
<billy> chris2077:  follow these instructions carefully.  i'll stay here and walk you through it.
<soundray> zafod77: with alternate, you'll have the best chance -- but what release is it?
<billy> chris2077:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zafod77> soundray: current release on the download page 6.06
<PriceChild> MattJ, no reason why they shouldn't.... you're using an ubuntu kernel right? not homebrew?
<joha> Hi all!
<MattJ> Nope
<MattJ> Xubuntu 6.10
<chris2077> billy, this is gold, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<billy> chris2077: rc2 is the latest of the drivers and stuff.
<soundray> zafod77: do you know which SCSI chipset was used in yours?
<joha> I can only use my camera as root with Ubuntu. Is it possible as normal user as well?
<zafod77> soundray: I managed to get the desktop version to boot into the live session but it didn't see any drives. I've tried several configurations
<billy> chris2077: so, in those instructions, you'll be sure to replace all the `rc1`'s with `rc2`.
<MattJ> echo [char]  > /proc/sysrq-trigger works
<billy> chris2077: actually, there's an rc3 now.  use those.
<Manny> did anybody get a Radeon X300 card get to work with fglrx at a bit depth less than 24 bit?
<suterfugio> can somebody tell me how do i execute a ***.deb after i install it with dpkg
<soundray> zafod77: if you get the live CD up, you can find out the SCSI chipset with lspci
<billy> chris2077:  they're at the bottom of the screen when you go to the drivers (etc.) page.
<Manny> a windows/wine application demands it, and I've just been able to start xorg at 24 bit
<flafla> !nvidiasound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidiasound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> suterfugio: what was the name of the application?
<flafla> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> suterfugio: do a 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin/' to see the names of the commands installed with the package.
<Manny> Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on" didn't help
<chris2077> billy, thanks for the heads up
<soundray> !msgthebot > flafla
<exerd> Guys im having some major problems getting ubuntu to work. After i boot up the 6.10 live cd and press "start or install" it loads stuff for 1-2 secs and then the screen goes black and nothing happens. please help me i really want to get it to work.'
<suterfugio> vmware-server-1.0.2_39867-2_all.deb
<billy> chris2077: no prob.
<zafod77> soundray: will try to take a look it takes for ever to get the live up as hangs a while at hardware detect
<gbellmann> hi everyone, i need a partition to be mounted automatically every time i start the system, how can i do that?
<AndrewB> exerd: go to safe graphics mode.. or get the alternative install.
<AndrewB> !fstab | gbellmann
<ubotu> gbellmann: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gbellmann> exerd: what video card do you have?
* Manny recommends against fstab for typical home user usage
<soundray> zafod77: could it be the controller detection where it's hanging? Maybe it needs a special boot option.
<kouran_> can someone point me to an easy to use, free virtual machine for windows that i can boot a linux partition from?
<pedro_silva> gbellmann you can add the option  "auto" to the fstab
<AndrewB> Manny: what would you use then?
<PriceChild> kouran_, its hard to boot an existing partition...
<shaffox> kouran_, vmware
<exerd> gbellmann: ati radeon x700se
<AndrewB> kouran_: qemu?
<AndrewB> kouran_: vmware too
<Manny> AndrewB: put the partitions into /etc/pmount.allow
<halete> hello
<Manny> and everybody can pmount them
<AndrewB> !welcome | halete
<ubotu> halete: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Manny> no more parameter fiddling
<Manny> it works just like CD hotplugging
<zafod77> soundray: perhaps but how would I find what that is. I have no SCSI experience I've had this running on the destop for years but my first foray into servers
<AndrewB> Manny: cool. Never knew about that. ;) will look into it in the future.
<halete> this may seem like a stupid question, but I'm using wink to capture frames/videos of the dekstop and it starts recording with the pause button
<halete> I'm hitting the pause button and it does nothing
<gbellmann> exerd you will need to get the alternate install cd and after you install you will need to install the video drivers
<suterfugio> soundray: I did what u said and this is what i got
<halete> is this somehow different from windows?
<kouran_> what do you mean andrew about putting the partitions into /etc/pmount.allow?
<exerd> gbellmann: thank you!
<Manny> AndrewB: the good thing is that you can still hide your pr0n partitions from other users by not including them :P
<suterfugio> Package `vmware-server-1.0.2_39867-2_all.deb' is not installed.
<suterfugio> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<suterfugio> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<exerd> gbellmann: is that on the ubuntu download page?
<Manny> kouran_: I recommended it as an fstab alternative
<AndrewB> suterfugio: dpkg --install vmware-server-1.0.2_39867-2_all.deb   ?
<Manny> fstab is just so...1969
<gbellmann> exerd: yes. I had the same problem with my nvidia sli cards
<halete> or which is the 'pause' key on ubuntu?
<proj> Hey everyone. I'm wondering if anyone can help me make sense of xmodmap
<Manny> it's not really useful for home users since it's rather arcane wrt syntax
<soundray> zafod77: I'm only guessing, but the procedure would be to find out the name of the chipset and search the web for info about problems and boot options
<exerd> gbellmann: do you know what the difference between that and the normal cd is?
<proj> I would like to map alt-l BackSpace to Delete
<soundray> suterfugio: the package name is everything up to the '_'
<suterfugio> soundray:what does that mean?
<zafod77> soundray: I have but have been able to find any mention of this system and ubuntu together. I've been searching for the last couple of days
<gbellmann> exerd: the install program is text based, so you will be able to install ths system without having to deal with X and the video drivers
<ctford> i just upgraded to feisty and found that i couldn't install beryl-manager because beryl-core isn't installable. is this a bug that i should report, or just that since it's in alpha not all the packages have been sorted out?
<proj> To test I have mapped Shift_L to shift and mod3 and I have asigned the key code from xev to "BackSpace Delete"
<halete> nevermind, pause keys doesn't work with keylock
<AndrewB> gbellmann: ncurses based ;) not quite text.
<soundray> suterfugio: think about it long and hard. In your case, the package name is vmware-server-1.0.2
<proj> I have output the xmodmap yet shift backspace doesn't register a delete
<suterfugio> ok
<soundray> zafod77: you have to find out the name of the SCSI chipset and add that to your search. Drop the LT6000R keyword.
<exerd> gbellmann: thanks i think i will have a rough time then. im not used to linux =(
<suterfugio> i got it
<chris2077> billy, can i get the alsa driver liv and utils off synaptic?
<suterfugio> soundray: now how do i execute it
<kouran_> ahh alsa..... i wish creative would make a proprietry linux driver :(
<billy> chris2077:  not sure.  you can always `sudo apt-cache search alsa` and see what all pops up.
<Rooy> hi, I have installed gcj-4.1 and java-gcj-compat-dev
<RobotJox> Hi, anyone here subscribing to O'Reilly Safari Library?
<billy> chris2077:  are you unsure about the directions?
<gbellmann> exerd: that's how we all started here... if you need more help just come back and someone will help you
<soundray> suterfugio: can you not take a wild guess and experiment yourself? You risk getting ignored in this channel if you ask to be spoonfed.
<kouran_> i hate being tied to windows for awesome sound quality when id rather be using amarok..
<Rooy> but i can compile ahything with gcj:
<Rooy> $> gcj num3.java
<Rooy> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<Rooy> (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
<Rooy> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<soundray> kouran_: don't tell us, tell Creative.
<ComputerHermit> how come I cant delete and internet logg files in my root folder they have a red X anyone tell me please?
<ComputerHermit> any*
<kouran_> soundray: just thought id speak my mind hehe
<chris2077> billy, yes i am
<soundray> kouran_: and, no, don't ask for a proprietary driver. Ask them to support free driver development with specifications.
<billy> chris2077:  the directions *are* a little unclear.  don't worry.  do you have GAIM?
<Rooy> num3.java is just supposed to do System.out.println("3");
<chris2077> yep got gaim
<billy> mind if I add you so we can chat privately?
<PriceChild> !pm | billy
<ubotu> billy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<kouran_> soundray: good idea. thats the main problem, they hardly release the spec sheets
<billy> sorry.
<PriceChild> billy, (mostly referring to the first part of that factoid)
<chris2077> how do you pm someone
<shashank> hey
<billy> chris2077:  we'll walk through it step by step in this room OK?
<shashank> hello
<allyer> hi, PriceChild
<shashank> what is this room?
<meta_> where i need to link my script if i want to run that when the machine shuts down
<chris2077> billy, ok
<meta_> but before dissconencting from the internet (ppoe)
<shashank> can any one plz help
<Faolchu> Is there a way I can make my current Ubuntu installation boot into CLI instead of GUI at start-up?
<soundray> shashank: enter /topic and read the output
<shashank> i just installed irc client
<PriceChild> shashank, this is for ubuntu support
<chris2077> billy, ive got the required tools and the kernel headers
<billy> chris2077:
<AndrewB> fools: remove gdm and usplash from the run level with bum
<billy> chris2077:  ok
<allyer> PriceChild, i'd testing CD, but it doesn't works the test CD
<shashank> i dint even entered the password
<zafod77> soundray: chipset CNB20HE
<PriceChild> allyer, ?
<Faolchu> o_O
<allyer> the CD test doesn't works
<PriceChild> allyer, you probably need to burn it again at a lower speed then
<billy> chris2077:  download the driver, lib, and utils to your desktop.  driver: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<billy> chris2077:  lib: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<allyer> it get start, but when it show Ubuntu's splash, it doesn't works, anything
<billy> chris2077:  be sure to download these to your desktop.
<adminx> Faolchu, you need to change your runlevel
<soundray> zafod77: have you done a web search for it yet?
<allyer> i'm burn again
<looris> hi, i have a rather odd problem, tried google, and found nothing: i have two users, with one of them the automounter for usb-storage works, for the other one it does not. i'm reallz clueless about that
<AndrewB> Faolchu: remove gdm and usplash from the run level with bum
<Faolchu> adminx: Can you tell me how that is done?
<adminx> not sure which etc file that is in.
<slick> I've got samba up and running and accessing files on my ubuntu machine from my windows machine, but I can't copy them, does anyone know how to get around this?
<soundray> zafod77: it appears to be supported by the cciss module
<adminx> I think you can find it with a google ubuntu + runlevel
<billy> chris2077:  utils: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<billy> chris2077:  be sure to download these to your desktop.
<kouran_> slick: what windows file system are you using?
<billy> chris2077:  following me?
<adminx> hold a sec and I'll look it up...
<chris2077> billy, yep, all on my desktop now
<zafod77> soundray: sorry but not use to changine boot parameters how would I get it too load cciss module and detect?
<billy> chris2077:  sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa
<slick> kouran_ my windows computer is running Windows XP: Media Center 2005
<soundray> zafod77: have you booted ubuntu from the CD right now?
<slick> the samba shares are NTFS
<kouran_> yes. what file system? HTFS? Fat32?
<billy> chris2077:  cd /usr/src/alsa
<zafod77> soundray: just at the splash screen now
<kouran_> ah. linux doesnt like ntfs much
<slick> and the media center is NTFS
<slick> but linux just has to read it
<kouran_> oh. hmm
<soundray> zafod77: booting the Desktop CD?
<slick> its the windows computer which writes
<adminx> it's in the /etc/inittab file
<slick> and I can read it from my windows computer, just can't write
<billy> chris2077: sudo cp ~/Desktop/* .
<kouran_> so for example you linux box couldnt launch an .mp3?
<zafod77> soundray: yes it's the only one that got me in at all. Server edition froze completely. Besides I want most of the desktop apps
<adminx> you can edit it with sudo gedit
<billy> chris2077:  sudo tar xjf alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<zombieee> Gaahhh...Slktmiddag!!!!
<zombieee> Hate that shit
<slick> kouran_ I can access files and launch them on my windows box which I am accessing over samba but cant copy them to the windows machine
<billy> chris2077:  sudo tar xjf alsa-lib-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<billy> chris2077:  sudo tar xjf alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<chris2077> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kouran_> slick: im not sure what you're trying to do. but linux cannot write to an ntfs partition
<billy> chris2077: just relax.
<allyer> hi, PriceChild, i burned the CD in slow speed and didn't works
<kouran_> can anyone clarify that for me?
<looris> please?
<billy> chris2077: everything is cool.
<PriceChild> allyer, that was fast...
<soundray> zafod77: when you've booted that, first thing to check is whether it loads the module automatically (lsmod | grep cciss)
<AndrewB> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PriceChild> allyer, You've tried to run the cd test on it?
<allyer> let i can explain for you, the situation
<allyer> ok ok
<Rooy> !gcj
<billy> chris2077:  sudo rm -r /usr/src/alsa
<ubotu> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<allyer> but let i speak for you about situation
<PriceChild> kouran_, slick is the ntfs on a windows machine?
<allyer> the boot CD get start
<zafod77> soundray: the module isn't loaded
<PriceChild> kouran_, slick and the linux machine is accessing the ntfs driver over the network?
<rogue780> I backed up my hard drive using "sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 | bzip2 > /somedirectory/hda1.bz2" now I am trying to do the reverse...can someone please show me how to do this? I've tried "bunzip2 /somedirectory/hda1.bz2 |  dd > /dev/hda1" and "... | dd of=/dev/hda1" but it isn't working
<soundray> zafod77: run 'sudo modprobe cciss' and see if that throws any errors.
<billy> chris2077:  sudo mkdir ~/installers/alsa
<allyer> but when i choose the instalation, the cd get start loading kernel and show splash ubuntu, later
<kouran_> pricechild: i think he's trying to access files on a windows ntfs box over a network via another box running linux
<sacater> rogue780: cant you do it graphically with a package manager somehow
<allyer> in splash ubuntu, don't works anything
<allyer> what's going on?
<thingy> looris: for the user for which devices automount, run the "groups" command which will output the list of groups that user is a member of. Now for the user for whom automount doesn't work, run the same command find out what groups that user is a member of. I believe you will see a discrepancy. To fix, simply make both users, members of the same group.
<billy> chris2077:  with me?
<PriceChild> slick, kouran_, then the filesystem shouldn't matter
<allyer> my pc is
<sacater> kouran_: accessing NTFS files on the same computer is easy, network may be ahrder
<allyer> CPU Info: (2 CPU's - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, 2.00 GHz, L1: 64KB L2: 512KB (3% Load))
<allyer> Memory Usage: (Usage: 302/447MB (67.56%))  (||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||----------------)
<PriceChild> allyer, Please try and run the cd test to verify it has burnt correctly
<allyer> Hard Disks: (Total/Free: 227.82/75.12GB  Total/Free space on: C: 20.41/14.19GB  D: 14.62/8.56GB  E: 44.91/0.06GB  F: 49.8/22.81GB  G: 98.09/29.5GB)
<PriceChild> allyer, please don't spam the channel
<RobotJox>  anyone here subscribing to O'Reilly Safari Library?
<chris2077> billy, yeh i dont have an installers directory though
<allyer> but PriceChild, when i try the CD test to verify, doesn't works
<PriceChild> allyer, Please try and run the cd test to verify it has burnt correctly. Boot off the cd and choose to test the cd
<rogue780> sacater, if I knew how then I would
<PriceChild> allyer, why not?
<billy> chris2077: did it not create that directory?
<allyer> its only show the ubuntu logos
<allyer> and stay locked
<sacater> rogue780: are you in a graphical enviroment?
<PriceChild> allyer, md5sum the image file on your machine to check its downloaded correctly
<slick> pricechild, kouran - My linux machine is sharing an NTFS partition over the network.  I can access this partition over the network from my windows machine which also uses NTFS, I can read all of the files, however when I try to copy the files from the linux machine to the windows machine I get an error
<allyer> locked, no, halted
<PriceChild> slick, filesystem doesn't matter then.
<rogue780> yes
<allyer> how get this, PriceChild?
<PriceChild> kouran_, ^
<rogue780> sacater, yes
<PriceChild> !md5sum | allyer
<allyer> the md5sum?
<ubotu> allyer: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Rooy> allyer: go to the cdrom mount point and do md5sum -c md5sum.txt to see if anything fails
<sacater> rogue780: xfce or gnome?
<allyer> !md5sum
<slick> PriceChild do you know why I may be getting an error then?
<rogue780> sacater, gnome
<chris2077> billy, no
<allyer> ok
<PriceChild> slick, no sorry
<rogue780> I'm using dapper
<allyer> i will see
<ompaul> allyer, it was already done in the channel so the bot will not do it twice in such a short amount of time
<sacater> rogue780: go to accessories > archive manager
<billy> chris2077: sudo mkdir ~/installers
<kouran_> installing vmware.... if i suddenly disappear ive probably broken my comp.
<sacater> rogue780: got it?
<joha> Please, can you help me get my camera to work with Ubuntu?
<rogue780> sacater, not there. I'm using the live cd
<zafod77> soundray: no error message but it seems to be hanging
<sacater> rogue780: thats not right, it should be there
<kouran_> joha: there might be software around to interface your camera
<soundray> zafod77: can you open another terminal?
<rogue780> in 6.06?
<chris2077> billy, im confused
<billy> chris2077: that created an "installers" directory.
<zafod77> soundray: yes
<Arafel> Anyone know what this error message means? : Checkin for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. ?
<chris2077> billy: yeh ive created it now
<joha> kouran_, it should work, it is a Canon PowerShot A80... but it only works as root
<rogue780> sacater, my last was to you
<soundray> zafod77: run dmesg in there and see if the modprobe caused any entries there
<PriceChild> Arafel, have you installed build-essential ?
<billy> chris2077: sudo mkdir ~/installers/alsa
<allyer> the software "sum" is checking of my iso
<Arafel> PriceChild: ill check
<sacater> rogue780: the live CD should come with it, as a kind of example
<kouran_> joha: have you checked canons website for linux drivers?
<chris2077> billy:what next
<rogue780> sacater, well it didn't. but it does come with bunzip2 and dd
<joha> kouran_: Ubuntu already has the drivers installed. But it only works as root for some reason.
<allyer> on CD where can I see MD5SUM ?
<Arafel> PriceChild: Doesnt seem like it. Im installing it and then ill see how things go :)
<halete> what player to play .swf files?
<billy> chris2077: instead of moving those files from your desktop to that directory, we're going to redownload some different (probably more correct) ones directly to the new directory.
<F00BaR> ok
<sacater> rogue780: hmm, i cant help if you dont have an archive manager sorry
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<kouran_> edit the permissions as root for all users
<zafod77> soundray: yes at the end are a couple of hda: media error's
<thingy> halete: vlc
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<soundray> joha: can you find out which device ubuntu creates to communicate with your camera?
<Rooy> allyer: on the page you got the image there's an MD5SUM file
<zafod77> soundray: ide: failed opcode was: Unknown
<halete> my vlc can't play them
<zafod77> soundray: HP CISS Driver (v2.6.8)
<chris2077> billy: ok
<joha> soundray, Im trying but sifting through strace logs takes ages :-/
<halete> thingy, my vlc can't play them
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<billy> chris2077: download these files to the new directory, the home/yourname/installers/alsa, directory, OK?
<soundray> zafod77: hmm, I thought it was a SCSI driver... ?
<Rooy> allyer: sorry, on the CD image, there's the file md5sum.txt which has md5 of all other files
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<billy> chris2077: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<zafod77> soundray: I know it's a scsi HD
<PriceChild> !repeat | F00BaR
<ubotu> F00BaR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> joha: look in /dev/ for changes in response to plugging the camera in
<typedestereo> what's the command to manually lock your computer?
<allyer> oyea, Rooy
<thingy> halete: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?p=99295&sid=15e133abb2789d0a08aa6ad17bca1005
<F00BaR> !repeat | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<billy> chris2077: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/lib/alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<PriceChild> !botabuse > F00BaR
<allyer> but i don't see the MD5 checking by software on the file md5sum.txt
<garuhhh> hi!! the firestarter gui doesn't show after clicking it. :(    what seems to be wrong?
<phaedrus44> does linux mint have an irc channel?
<allyer> the md5sum is 99c3a849f6e9a0d143f057433c7f4d84 by checking software
<PriceChild> garuhhh, run "gksudo firestarter" from the cli to see if that works.
<F00BaR> !botabuse PriceChild
<SAM_theman> guys I am trying to use GTK pod to extract music from my ipod but gives me some error
<billy> chris2077: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<zbadone> is there a driver for the ATI ICEQ2 for Ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> allyer, I'll check that for you
<F00BaR> i need a bit of help ffs
<Rooy> allyer: execute "md5sum -c md5sum.txt "
<SAM_theman> I can see the music but won't play it or extract it
<zbadone> how would I reconfigure Xorg to use a different driver?
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<Faolchu> Grr... this runlevel stuff is quite irritating. I found a page telling me to use sysv-rc-conf to edit my runlevels, but I dunno wtf to edit.
<garuhhh> pricechild: it doesn't work either.. it says : cannot open display
<Faolchu> Excuse teh language.
<Rooy> allyer: i mean do that in the cd's mount point
<billy> chris2077: do you have all three of those new files in your /home/yourname/installers/alsa directory?
<joha> soundray, I get /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs/001/007 and /dev/bus/usb/001/007
<soundray> F00BaR: apparently not, so repeating it won't help
<allyer> i'll see on the site, looks like be more easy
<garuhhh> pricechild: it also says connection to :0.0 refused by server
<chris2077> billy, im trying to tell firefox to download there first
<allyer> it's hard this
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<soundray> joha: check the ownership and add yourself to the group
<HaoTian> Anyone here ever manage to get Andrew Zabolotny's Graphire Bluetooth drivers working in Ubuntu?
<joha> soundray, with the 007 being an ever increasing number
<joha> k
<PriceChild> garuhhh, try sudo
<typedestereo> my question seems to have been flooded way back yonder, so I guess asking it again is warranted
<typedestereo> what's the command to manually lock your computer?
<garuhhh> pricechild: yes i tried sudo
<soundray> zafod77: I think you should try booting with 'pci=noacpi'. Shot in the dark, but worth trying
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<garuhhh> pricechild: it doesn't work either... the sudo..
<soundray> F00BaR: can you stop this please, it's annoying
<joha> soundray, unfortunately the owner is root:root
<zbadone> is there a driver for the ATI Radeon X1660Pro ICEQ2 for Ubuntu ?
<ramvi> How do I check if I'm running XGL?
<F00BaR> anyone know how to install Plesk
<F00BaR> sorry
<joh> Is azureus (2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu0.6.10) broken on powerpc? Can anyone check on x86 please?
<zafod77> soundray: at this point I'll give anything a shot
<billy> chris2077: >save to disk.  hit "enter".  then click "browse for other folders".
<soundray> joha, ah, in that case you'll have to fix udev. I'm afraid I have no experience with that, so you'll have to search the web or ask the channel again.
<Rooy> allyer: after you burned the disk, that's the only way i know to check integrity, other than boot it and do CD Test
<garuhhh> pricechild: if i check the status of firestarter, it says its "on"
<soundray> zafod77: the help screens of the CD boot tell you how to add a boot option. Remove "quiet splash" while you're at it to get a verbose bootup.
<allyer> my "CD test" didn't works, it stay halted
<kaptengu> How do I get greasemonkey to work? It only works with "sudo firefox". Any suggestions?
<PriceChild> allyer, that is the correct md5sum...
<allyer> but the CD BOOT to get started
<PriceChild> allyer, what speed are you burning?
<F00BaR> HOW DO I CREATE A FOLDER
<allyer> i don't know see
<PriceChild> !caps | F00BaR
<allyer> 8x
<joha> okay, thanks soundray ... helps to know what you have to fix :-)
<ubotu> F00BaR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<typedestereo> mkdir (folder)
<soundray> !faq > F00BaR
<billy> chris2077:  could you find the home/yourname/installers/alsa directory to put those files in?
<ivx> FOOBaR just right click and creat folder
<typedestereo> or go the gui way and right click>new>folder
<Arafel> Garuhn: Firestarter is just a frontend for iptables or something. Firestarter doesnt have to be on. The firewall works just well without it
<ramvi> Opp
<chris2077> billy, yes i can but i dont have write permissions
<allyer> can you send me the link to download again the ubuntu?
<allyer> i want the amd64 version
<chris2077> need to sudo it i guess
<billy> what?!?
<PriceChild> !download | allyer
<ubotu> allyer: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<PriceChild> allyer, but your download is fine?
<allyer> yeah
<allyer> is good
<allyer> but i don't works
<allyer> on Windows i can see the CD, and explorer it
<PriceChild> allyer, try burning it at 4x or lower
<PriceChild> hmm
<PriceChild> allyer, maybe try the alternate cd t hen
<garuhhh> Arafel: i use firestarter to customize the firewall settings. i'm not very well versed with the CLI
<billy> chris2077:  it's cool.  just put them to your desktop again and we'll move them manually.
<ivx> FOOBaR did you get that folder made?
<allyer> i can't to burn, PriceChild, less at 8x
<chris2077> billy, k theyre on my desktop
<typedestereo> ok, I'll just ask once more, and if nobody knows then I won't continue
<PriceChild> allyer, pardon?
<typedestereo> what's the command to manually lock your computer?
<allyer> because my cd are burn more 8x
<thingy> PriceChild/allyer : what are the symptoms of allyer's issue...cd doesn't boot?
<billy> chris2077: cool.  just one sec.  nature calls.
<allyer> i'm trying to say, thingy
<soundray> typedestereo: sometimes it helps to rephrase your question and give a bit more detail
<allyer> the boot is perfect
<typedestereo> ok
<allyer> but when i'll to install it or cd test, it doesnt works
<chris2077> billy,i gotta go for 30 mins
<jbwan> this is a stupid newb question, but have pity on me
<allyer> it get start to load the kernel
<allyer> and show the ubuntu logo
<billy> chris2077: ok, i'll be here.
<typedestereo> so I've been clicking the 'lock screen' button to lock my computer, but now when I click it nothing happens
<jbwan> I have a copy of my iTunes lib (converting to rhythmbox)
<allyer> when it show the ubuntu logo, it stay halted
<yellow-hat-fello> Hey, anyone know what I can do to get my amaroK installation (ubuntu) to look like this: http://www.darch.dk/amarok.png ? I have no idea how to change the icons in a KDE app
<jbwan> it appears that rb doesn't do recursive searching in folders
<allyer> and the light cd is turn off
<MattJ> PriceChild: I think I found why sysrq doesn't work... it seems to have a different scancode to the default on my keyboard
<soundray> typedestereo: you mean you can't unlock it?
<garuhhh> if i "sudo firestarter" this is what i get: Xlib: connection to 0.0 refused by server, Xlib: no protocol specified.. and finally it says this (firestarter:16392) Gtk-warning: cannot open display
<jbwan> so I need to do a recursive copy of my m4a files and dump them in the root music directory
<typedestereo> no, I can't lock it
<jbwan> how do I do that?
<allyer> can i get install ubuntu on SATA HD?
<PriceChild> MattJ, how very odd.....
<kaptengu> How do I get greasemonkey to work? It only works with "sudo firefox". Any suggestions?
<PriceChild> MattJ, that's an important button... who's the manufacturer?
<thingy> allyer: fine...so the kernel seems to panic for whatever reason. Can you confirm you have an alternate cd available? Have you tried passing boot time parameters of noacpi ?
<billy> allyer: you'll need an alternate install CD.
<Rooy> allyer: i have a samsung HD1600JJ works fine
<MattJ> PriceChild: No idea... it's a non-descript kind of keyboard :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<MattJ> PriceChild: Perhaps it is just that I have the British layout
<allyer> i forgot it, thingy
<typedestereo> I figure that there's a command doing the same thing as the 'lock screen' button, and would rather not terminate my session to fix the problem
<bryan> hello im new
<PriceChild> MattJ, Shouldn't be...
<PriceChild> !hi | bryan
<allyer> how can i checking if i download the alternative version?
<ubotu> bryan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Rooy> allyer: have you checked md5sum of files on the burned disk?
<PriceChild> allyer, it has "alternate" in the name
<MattJ> PriceChild: http://developer.osdl.org/dev/robustmutexes/REPOS/fusyn.hg/?cmd=file;filenode=32d0a5eb8f92fa9221a6311440ffafbc042e510b;file=Documentation/sysrq.txt
<PriceChild> Rooy, yes, and it was fine
<bryan> hi for all
<thingy> typedestereo: xscreensaver or xlock is the util that usually gets called by Gnome to lock the screen...what was the issue?
<allyer> i cand find it, Rooy
<allyer> in cd
<PriceChild> allyer, you gave it to me... and it was correct!
<allyer> but the softwarer say that my md5 is 99c3a849f6e9a0d143f057433c7f4d84
<zafod77> soundray: keeping my fingers crossed but it looks promising it seems to be seeing the HD in boot up
<PriceChild> allyer, that is correct
<Rooy> PriceChild: I mean the file burn on the disk, not the cd image
<allyer> ok, PriceChild
<typedestereo> thingy: clicking the button to lock the screen doesn't
<allyer> so the my m5d is right
<PriceChild> Rooy, ah.
<bryan> did there are many compiler to use programs turn to windows
<zumi> where can i change how different types of files are opened?
<allyer> cool
<PriceChild> allyer, of the image on your computer yes
<typedestereo> I've had this problem a few times before, and logging out and then back in seems to fix it
<typedestereo> but I'd rather not do that
<allyer> PriceChild, can i make one movie and send you?
<allyer> there, you can see what is going on
<zumi> where can i change how different types of files are opened?
<allyer> can i do?
<pedro_silva> typedestereo: look at this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/57160
* kouran_ scared to create a virtual machine from a physical partition :P
<typedestereo> thanks pedro.
<pedro_silva> typedestereo: is what your problem?
<soundray> zafod77: super. -- I'm seeing on some of the search results pages that partitions appear with an unusual device name, beginning with /dev/cciss/c0d0 -- not sure if this will be an issue for you
<zumi> where can i change how different types of files are opened?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(billy/#ubuntu) garuhhh: you *could* remove eth0 and reboot.  :)
(garuhhh/#ubuntu) billy: will it be renamed then?
(Victor```/#ubuntu) it's part of ntfsprogs.
(ltk05/#ubuntu) any ideas about the Pdfs?
(garuhhh/#ubuntu) i have to correct: i'm renaming eth2 to eth1
(billy/#ubuntu) garuhhh: never tried it myself.  only theory.  it's worth a shot.  remove eth1 then.
(chris2077/#ubuntu) billy, sorry, can you still help me out?
<C`> sup cats
(billy/#ubuntu) chris2077:  i've got the script prepared.
<adrian_> Can somebody help me with linuxdc++?
<chris2077> billy: wow nice
<billy> chris2077:  please verify that you have a /home/yourname/installers/alsa directory for me, please.
<aasdfsadfa> what password do I use with su on the live CD?
<chris2077> yes i do
<visik7> my system doesn't shutdown after an hibernate ; hibernate is ok but not the shutdown procedure after the hibernate
<C`> hey I got 5.1 sound working when I do the speaker test but the system and apps don't output at 5.1, anyone can help?
<garuhhh> if i start firestarter its looking for eth1, it can't find it coz it was renamed to eth2..
<chris2077> billy, i have got that yes
<Victor```> !ask | NeedsNTFSHelp
<billy> chris2077: is it OK if I don't prefix your name for the next for lines.  it gets a touch old.  can you just watch out for my name?
<ubotu> NeedsNTFSHelp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chris2077> billy: yeh np
<leptibo58>  salut tout le mondee
<deepsa> where is mark
<leptibo58>  salut
<billy> sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.14.rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<NeedsNTFSHelp> Victor```,  what password do I use with su on the live CD?
<Victor```> NeedsNTFSHelp: use sudo, not su
<Victor```> sudo su if you need a root shell
<billy> sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-lib-1.0.14.rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<billy> be sure to stop me if you get any error messages.
<leptibo58>  pourkoi vou parl  tous englais la dedans
<billy> sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-utils-1.0.14.rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<NeedsNTFSHelp> ntfsprogs is already the newest version.
<Victor```> !fr | leptibo58
<ubotu> leptibo58: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<F00> hey
<F00> if i make a website
<F00> where do i put the files
<chris2077> billy: im getting frustrated, i get this mv: cannot stat `/home/chris/Desktop/alsa-lib-1.0.14.rc2.tar.bz2': No such file or directory
<chris2077> its annoying cause i can see them on my desktop
<rogue780> F00, /var/www
<ltk05> Do you know how to make small PDF files?
<F00> i did
<F00> but it says page cannot be displayed
<rogue780> is apache running?
<F00> oh
<F00> i need to install it
<F00> do i
<billy> chris2077: read that filename closely and make sure it corresponds to the filename on your desktop.
<Victor```> NeedsNTFSHelp: ntfsprogs isn't for writing
<rogue780> F00, sudo apt-get install apache2
<C`> hey I got 5.1 sound working when I do the speaker test but the system and apps don't output at 5.1, anyone can help?
<Victor```> you'll need ntfs-3g for that
<NeedsNTFSHelp> thanks
<F00> unable to lock......
<variant> NeedsNTFSHelp: you would be better with FUSE
<NeedsNTFSHelp> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<variant> !fuse | NeedsNTFSHelp
<chris2077> billy:sorry, my bad, i downloaded the rc3's
<ubotu> NeedsNTFSHelp: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<adrian_> does somebody know how to move a folder by using the terminal?
<Rooy> variant: ntfs-3g requires fuse, no?
<garuhhh> i can't firestarter gui! what seems to be wrong?
<variant> NeedsNTFSHelp: and it's not "very unsave"
<F00> adrian_ mv /from /to
<C`> adrian_,  cp command
<garuhhh> i can't start firestarter gui.
<billy> chris2077: it's fine.  do you still have the page link so that you can download the rc2's?
<variant> Rooy: didn't know that
<F00> adrian_ 'mv /from /to'
<variant> garuhhh: gksudo firestarter
<C`> my bad mine was copy
<garuhhh> variant: it doesn't work....
<adrian_> FOO: ok, i'll try that
<F00> unable to lock administration directory
<variant> garuhhh: some more information please?
<chris2077> billy: yep, im on it
<garuhhh> variant: it says Xlib: connection to 0.0 refused by server, and Xlib: no protocol specified, and lastly it says cannot open display...
<billy> chris2077:  cool.  let me know when you've got them downloaded.
<variant> garuhhh: are you logged into your desktop graphically?
<garuhhh> variant: yes..
<billy> garuhhh:  have you edited your visudo?
<variant> garuhhh: are you logged in as root?
<chris2077> billy:got them all now
<NeedsNTFSHelp> I have an external USB disk. I plugged it in and it appears on the desktop. I can view the files, I guess that means it's mounted. Now I just want to check the filesystem for errors however possible.
<NeedsNTFSHelp> E: Couldn't find package libfuse2
<billy> chris2077:  ok.  let's do it.
<shaffox> I want to mount my other HDD , i used 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/' and it says it is mounted, but i can't access it ..
<C`> anyone know about setting up 5.1 surround sound?
<billy> sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.14.rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<LaNCeloT_RW> !firefoxflash
<garuhhh> variant: i can't log in as root...am i not just supposed to use sudo in ubuntu instead of logging in as root?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefoxflash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<variant> shaffox: type "mount" on its own to see where it is mounted
<billy> chris2077:  did that produce an error?
<adminx> variant, when you start firestarter from term, what is the ouput?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes.. anyone knows the link for: FireFox + Flash + Java AMD64 help guide?
<garuhhh> variant: my eth1 was renamed to eth2 after reboot just a while a go...  i remember putting a policy related to eth1...
<variant> adminx: why do you ask?
<chris2077> billy: yeh i got the same one as earlier
<adminx> wanted to know if it displays any error messages
<shaffox> variant, it says '/mnt' but when i go there the map 'hdb' is empty
<variant> garuhhh: you can use udev rules to make sure the naming is consistent.. there may be an easyer way
<billy> chris2077: cannot stat?
<variant> shaffox: you swedish?
<chris2077> billy:yeh
<shaffox> variant, no
<mne> high-freq, there seems to be a problem with lufs. i can mount remote ftp-serves but unmounting them does not work, i get the error "can't get /etc/mtab~ lock"
<variant> shaffox: ah, map is swedish for folder..
<billy> chris2077:  what's the filename of the driver sitting on your desktop.  Give me the full name, please.  And try to relax.
<variant> shaffox: i see your from holland
<matkix0s> For a desktop os is ubuntu better than cent os?
<variant> shaffox: anyway, if you do ls /mnt/ what does it show?
<chris2077> billy: alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<variant> matkix0s: what answer do you expect to get in this channel?
<shaffox> variant, hdb
<variant> shaffox: what command exactly did you use to mount it?
<billy> chris2077: double check.  there's no dot between the 14 and the rc2?
<shaffox> 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/'
<chris2077> billy: there is no dot
<matkix0s> How do I become a super user? I'm trying to install the Vmware tools and no such luck.
<Rooy> LaNCeloT_RW: you can probly satart with this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28flash%29
<hdxx> hello, does have anyone problems with ati opensource drivers (freezing)?
<billy> chris2077: there's the problem.  OK.  Let's attempt to procede.
<variant> shaffox: then if you do ls /mnt, whatever is there is the contents of /dev/hdb1
<billy> chris2077: sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<adriana> hey how do i set my clock one hour forward?
<Rooy> LaNCeloT_RW: sorry
<adrian_> FOO: I can't ,ove it seems i think I type wrong
<billy> adriana: right click the clock and select set time and date.
<kuma_> hi, how can i compress a folder into a zip file
<adriana> lol yeah ty obviously i tried that
<shaffox> variant, yeah, that's the problem
<chris2077> billy: ok, there was no message that time,
<matkix0s> Super user, how do you become?
<ompaul> adriana, reboot and do it at a hardware level
<kuma_> matkix0s: the command su
<adriana> ohh k .. that i did not try
<adriana> ty
<matkix0s> Then what password?
<adriana> :)
<billy> chris2077:  sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<kuma_> matkix0s super user's password
<variant> shaffox: how is that a problem? you have successfuly mounted the partition and browsed the contents.. if what is there is not what you expect then you have a different problem
<hdxx> matkix0s: sudo
<LaNCeloT_RW> Rooy, thanks man
<matkix0s> Tere was never one set
<LaughingSam> Hi folks. I'm trying to disable tty1 on my Ubuntu-box booting up in terminal mode (no gdm). I've commented out the line "1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1" in /etc/inittab. It doesn't work, though, the first login prompt is at tty1. Am I missing something?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Rooy, that was the page I was looking for
<billy> chris2077:  sudo mv ~/Desktop/alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2 ~/installers/alsa
<kuma_> hi, how can i compress a folder into a zip file throu command line?
<variant> matkix0s: sudo -i
<adrian_> FOO: may I send you the output and you look and see if you see the wrong with it?
<shaffox> variant, the problem is it's empty, but this can't be
<variant> shaffox: do ls /mnt/hdb1/
<billy> chris2007: sudo mkdir -p /usr/src/alsa
<variant> shaffox: do ls /mnt/hdb
<adrian_> F00: may I send you the output and you look and see if you see the wrong with it?
<oscuro> Hey guys...how can I block certain programs to users...
<variant> shaffox: or whatever it shows as being there
<chris2077> billy:  all good so far
<oscuro> I've been watching trough accound admin.
<matkix0s> Hows the game support on this os?
<billy> chris2077: cd /usr/src/alsa
<variant> matkix0s: same as any other gnu/ os
<billy> chris2077: sudo cp ~/installers/alsa/* .
<matkix0s> So no go, I did sudo -i
<matkix0s> then ran my command
<billy> chris2077: sudo tar xjf alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<matkix0s> It is till telling me I need become super user
<variant> matkix0s: sudo -i and enter your user password, you will then be root
<billy> chris2077: sudo tar xjf alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<billy> chris2077: sudo tar xjf alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2.tar.bz2
<hdxx> matkix0s: is this file .bin or .sh ..
<matkix0s> .pl
<vandalay> windows-free at last
<billy> chris2077: cd alsa-driver-1.0.14rc2
<variant> matkix0s: a python script
<billy> chris2077: sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<variant> matkix0s: please just tell us what you're trying to install/do
<billy> chris2077: sudo make
<matkix0s> I have, vmware toold!
<matkix0s> tools*
<billy> chris2077: sudo make install
<variant> billy: you don't need to run those commands with sudo
<vandalay> sudo..i never sudo just su
<variant> billy: only make install
<billy> variant:  thanks.  :)
<billy> chris2077: cd ../alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2
<dimeotane> how do I do a checksum.. all the download pages show a checksum for the downloaded iso
<billy> chris2077: sudo ./configure
<matkix0s> sudo -i with user password worked
<Rooy> dimeotane: you're on linux?
<matkix0s> thanks
<billy> chris2077:  make
<variant> billy: you don't need to use sudo to run ./configure :)
<billy> chris2077:  make install
<dimeotane> rooy: ubuntu edgy
<variant> dimeotane: md5sum /path/to/checksum
<h1st0> billy: or make only need sudo to 'make install'  and I suggest using checkinstall instead
<variant> dimeotane: put the checksum in the same dir as the download
<matkix0s> No but you do need to be su to install vmware tools. The script will run and tell you to become super user. thanks tho ;)
<chris2077> billy and variant: no sudo?
<billy> variant:  noted.  thanks again.  I'm new to this, I may be using old stuff.
<billy> chris2077:  variant says no sudo.  if you got no error, he is correct.
<h1st0> !checkinstall | billy
<ubotu> billy: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chris2077> billy: can you stop for a sec, i did get a whole load of permission denieds
<billy> chris2077:  looks like we need the sudo after all.
<chris2077> billy:indeed
<variant> chris2077: you only need sudo when running make install (unless you unpacked the tarball with sudo, in which case the unpacked stuff will have root only perms
<variant> billy: because he used sudo to untar it
<matkix0s> Is make installed on ubuntu stock desktop?
<nucleus>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY ozlem2001
<chris2077> how do i go back to it
<Rooy> billy: ecept when you can write to $PREFIX
<chris2077> i followed up with the cd command
<variant> matkix0s: apt-get install build-essential
<matkix0s> Well we know someones password now ;)
<adrian_> want to move the folder linuxdcpp from  /home/adrian/linuxdcpp to /usr/bin/', is the move to command right like this then? 'mv /home/adrian/linuxdcpp /usr/bin/'
<billy> if everyone could leave me alone for a moment, that'd be appreciated.  thank you for your cooperation.
<Q_Continuum_> nucleus: I'd recommend you change your pw
<vandalay> haha
<variant> billy: you can continue if he becomes root again with sudo.. he will need to use sudo to rm the unpacked files
<billy> chris2077: type in `pwd` and tell me what it outputs.
<xyber> hi all, i could use some help..  i screwed up my sudo and privliges
<Blvdeer> hi there
<vandalay> cant u just login as root in terminal
<Blvdeer> can anyone tell me about using beryl
<chris2077> billy: output=/usr/src/alsa/alsa-lib-1.0.14rc2
<h3h_timo> hey guys, im having problems running starting x without logging in as root, whenever i try to log in as my normal user i get this error message: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting   any ideas??
<chavo> xyber, that's not good
<variant> Blvdeer: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<xyber> i can, but i'm not versed enough to do anything productive
<billy> chris2077:  ok thanks.  sudo ./configure
<Blvdeer> ok bye
<billy> chris2077:  sudo make
<chris2077> vrooom i love watching the terminal do stuff
<billy> chris2077:  everything cool?
<variant> chris2077: project it onto your celling while you have sex...
<variant> :)
<vandalay> $./confugure $make #make install
<vandalay> i
<chris2077> variant: ha yeh, its where the real beauty lies
<chris2077> billy: thanks, whats next?
<billy> chris2077:  sudo make install
<billy> chris2077:  cd ../alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2
<billy> chris2077:  sudo ./configure
<adamant1988> hello all
<oscuro> how can I block the "gaim" to some user??
<dimeotane> variant:  hiimmm I have a million candlepower flashlight I got for christmas I can't figure out what to do with... and wait there's an old monochrome 640x480 overhead projector lcd
<billy> chris2077:  sudo make
<oscuro> I wanna block the gaim to my little brother!
<adamant1988> Hey, can someone tell me what a good client is to handle my webcam chats with a friend?  aMSN just isn't cutting it
<xyber> so, here's what I did:  i made a new user for logging in to my shares...  i titled this user remote.  i gave this user my name (the same as my previously single user), and i tried to give it the same privliges i had before.  unfortunately, i checked the wrong box, and now the only way i can have root privliges is under the emergency terminal.  how do i get my privliges the way they were before?
<billy> chris2077:  sudo make install
<billy> chris2077:  everything decent?
<vandalay> change owner of bin mb
<C`> hey I got 5.1 sound working when I do the speaker test but the system and apps don't output at 5.1, anyone can help?
<dimeotane> variant: think it could work to have ceiling terminal prOn?
<Rooy> dimeotane there's always /usr/games/fortune
<chris2077> billy: yep everything is fine
<billy> chris2077:  reboot that bad motha.
<chris2077> billy: lol ite back in a min
<xyber> can anyone help me out with my issue?
<adrian_> need to move mv ~/linuxdcpp /usr/bin/ but it won't let me (access denied) I do I move it?
<xyber> while we're waiting on him?
<S_p_O_w_N> Bienvenue sur le salon de location de bnc & eggdrop & WebRadio & Teamspeak & Shell Web & Bientot Serveur CS  Site Web www.Reseau-bronx.com
<billy> variant:  thanks for the pointers while I was helping chris.  I apologize for becoming impatient.  I was being flooded with "do this" "don't do that" "do it this way" "this is the new jive".
<Rooy> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<billy> !sucks | Rooy
<variant> billy: i know the feeling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> variant:  thanks for your empathy.
<xyber> hi all, can anyone help me with my user privliges problem?
<h1st0> !anyone > xyber
<chris2077> billy: argghhhh! high pitchd buzzing from left channel!
<hikenboot> greetings all! I am wondering if in the next version of ubuntu they have made remastering ubuntu easier and separated components out of the cd like openoffice out of ubuntu-desktop
<billy> chris2077:  believe it or not, that is progress.
<S_p_O_w_N> Bienvenue sur le salon de location de bnc & eggdrop & WebRadio & Teamspeak & Shell Web & Bientot Serveur CS  Site Web www.Reseau-bronx.com salon #X`bnc
<chris2077> billy: lol yeh got my sound back though thanks alot for that , really  helpful and patient
<chris2077> is there anymore that can be done
<smo> i m using ubuntu form my usb key hikenboot works like a charm ntfs-3g beryl.... niceeee
<billy> chris2077:  so you have sound in one but a high pitch in the other?
<chris2077> billy: yep, exactly right
<billy> chris2077:  attempt to adjust the volume for me.  tell me what happens.
<xyber> h1st0: funny
<hikenboot> yes but in the current version of ubuntu you cant propery separate office from the cd it messes with ubuntu-desktop package
<h1st0> xyber: What is?
<hikenboot> trust me I spent 3 weeks fighting with the developers about it
<smo> i was able to remove it normally...
<xyber> h1st0 the little not anyone > xyber...  lol
<h1st0> hikenboot: the ubuntu-desktop package is not needed.
<smo> true
<hikenboot> it is when you go to add other packages
<chris2077> billy: all my sound has gone again!
<h1st0> xyber: I was trying to send you a message from ubotu.
<billy> chris2077:  don't worry.  That's part of the symptomotology.
<xyber> oh... yah, i'd have a better irc client, but i'm limited in what i can install atm
<unimatrix9> hello everyone
<h1st0> hikenboot: Its just a meta package it doesn't contain anyting.
<h1st0> hikenboot: no other packages should require it to be installed.
<chris2077> billy: i hope theres a cure for these symptoms
<xyber> h1st0: so i didn't get any message if you sent one
<h1st0> hikenboot: The only point that it becomes a problem is upgrading you distro.
<h1st0> !anyone | xyber
<ubotu> xyber: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hikenboot> exactly.
<Ng> hikenboot: a lot of the depends of ubuntu-desktop are changing to Recommends in feisty and even more will probably change in feisty+1
<xyber> so, here's what I did:  i made a new user for logging in to my shares...  i titled this user remote.  i gave this user my name (the same as my previously single user), and i tried to give it the same privliges i had before.  unfortunately, i checked the wrong box, and now the only way i can have root privliges is under the emergency terminal.  how do i get my privliges the way they were before?
<unimatrix9> i am looking for an high definition video ( avi -divx ) showing off beryl, does any one know where i could find it  ulr?
<billy> chris2077:  there's some other stuff we can try.  just one moment, I'm on the tele.
<hikenboot> I like the way that sounds Ng
<hikenboot> what about open office in particular Ng in Feisty?
<chris2077> billy: sounds uncomfortable
<hikenboot> it takes up half the damn cd
<h1st0> xyber: are you typing in your original password for sudo?
<unimatrix9> i am looking for an high definition video ( avi -divx ) showing off beryl, does any one know where i could find it  ulr?
<billy> chris2077:  c'mon now.  all that we just went through and you're squeemish about editing a text file?
<h1st0> !sudo | xyber
<ubotu> xyber: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<razorX> hi all >(
<xyber> h1st0: yes, i am
<razorX> :)
<Yabber> Hi, I have added an intel e100 network card to an ubuntu dapper system, i can see it in both lspci and dmesg, but if i do an ifconfig it does not come up only loopback, i can do a network restart and it still does not load any ideas?
<chris2077> billy: lol try me
<h1st0> xyber: check out the link from ubotu about fixing sudo
<two-b> what kernel does 6.10 use? 2.6.17, .18, .19?
<shaffox> FF says i need flash, how can i download this?
<razorX> does ubuntu have a swedish chan ?
<h1st0> xyber: you most likely just need to add whatever user to sudoers file
<smo> 2.6.17
<variant> razorX: jupp, #ubuntu-se
<xyber> h1st0: thx, i'll do that and brb
<hikenboot> Ng I guess I will download it and try the remaster
<razorX> thx :)
<xyber> thx ubotu too
<h1st0> xyber: ubotu is a bot
<two-b> smo: no packages at all for 2.6.18? :-/ too bad.
<h1st0> xyber: not a real person
<smo> 2.6.17-11 for me ..
<chris2077> billy: will i have to go through all this should i choose  a stable feisty in the future? hope not
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
<Ng> hikenboot: Recommends, according to apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep openoffice | awk '{ print $1 }' on a current feisty machine
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
<h1st0> What is that?
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
-www-agresia-info:#ubuntu- /server -m irc.agresia.info
<Rooy> !spam | www-agresia-info
<ubotu> www-agresia-info: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<allyer> what?
<h1st0> Is anyone gettings this spam?
<Terrasque> im afraid so
<billy> chris2077:  from what I understand version-to-version upgrade can be painful.  don't know though.
<allyer> ehat?
<hikenboot> Ng that is real good news ...thanks now I can do what I wanted to do with it
<asaup> hi all
<allyer> hi, peoples what's the brazilian support to ubuntu?
<Lynoure> allyer: #ubuntu-br maybe?
<billy> chris2077:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<allyer> thx
<billy> !hi | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chris2077> billy: am there
<xyber> h1st0: yes, I added myself to the sudoers file, but I'm still not able to do anything...  do I need to reboot?
<h1st0> allyer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  Gives a complete list of channels
<asaup> i have a problem. i installed suse linux. before i had ubuntu with kernel generic and ubuntu with kernel i386. now grub displays to me only the generic kernel. what can i do to load the i386
<billy> chris2077:  you'll see a line that reads something like `options snd-hda-intel model=blah blah blah`.  see it?
<hikenboot> Ng, in the last version I actually tried rewriting the ubuntu-desktop package but couldnt get it working ..ah well
<h1st0> xyber: probably just close and reopen the terminal that you are in I don't think you have to reboot.  But you might.
<chris2077> billy: these are my snd's
<chris2077> options snd-bt87x index=-2
<chris2077> options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
<chris2077> options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<chris2077> options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<chris2077> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<h1st0> asaup: you should use the -generic one.  i386 variant I believe was fased out.
<chris2077> options snd-usb-usx2y index=-2
<xyber> h1st0: it still says "xyber is not in the sudoers file.  this incident will be reported."
* Val` pozdravqva vsichki s: Dingo  -  Trimata bratq < Venci89's Script Val Edition >
* Val` pozdravqva vsichki s: Dingo  -  Trimata bratq < Venci89's Script Val Edition >
* Val` pozdravqva vsichki s: Dingo  -  Trimata bratq < Venci89's Script Val Edition >
<PriceChild> !paste | chris2077
<ubotu> chris2077: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jesset77> Hello. When ubuntu installs, what software does it use to repartition disks?
<h1st0> wtf is with all the spam today.
<xyber> h1st0: how do i open a root terminal window?  i bet i should be doing it from there
<flodine> ilove23
<asaup> h1st0 i was using i386. can i get it back
<chris2077> sorry about that paste, didnt know about pastebin
<PriceChild> no problem chris2077
<Jesset77> Hello asaup how is the beryl going?
<h1st0> xyber: ahh yeah to add yourself to the sudoers file you would need root.   reboot the system and select recovery mode from grubs list.
<asaup> jesset hi
<asaup> perfect
<asaup> :D
<h1st0> xyber: That should give a root terminal to fix things.
<xyber> ok, be back in a few...  i hope
<Jesset77> asaup, same here, the thing I did werkt :)
<sdh> what is with ntp packages in ubuntu: ntp/ntp-simple/ntp-server wtf?
<billy> chris2007:  you don't see a line that reads options `snd-hda-intel model=3stack`.
<billy> ??
<asaup> i have a problem. i installed suse linux. before i had ubuntu with kernel generic and ubuntu with kernel i386. now grub displays to me only the generic kernel. what can i do to load the i386
<asaup> any diea
<asaup> idea*
<chris2077> billy: no, should i add it
<variant> asaup: you can ask in #suse
<asaup> variant its not a suse problem
<asaup> its a grub problem
<h1st0> asaup: grub is only displaying the suse kerenl?
<h1st0> asaup: so you can no longer boot to ubuntu?
<variant> asaup: you installed suse over ubuntu and it wont boot? of course it's a suse problem
<Jesset77> asaup, do you still have all the right files for grub to point to out in the /boot directory?
<chris2077>  no longer boot to ubuntu? - perish the thought
<asaup> no is displaying the ubuntu kernel too but before i had two. now i want the i386 not the generic that is displaying grub
<h1st0> asaup: Why?
<ramvi> Hi! I have a weird problem: I don`t seem to have composite even though I`m in xgl. No 3d / transparency programs work. How can I check this or make it work?
<Joost> test
<variant> asaup: do you want to continue using ubuntu or suse?
<h1st0> asaup: generic kernel selects the proper arch for you cpu
<asaup> because it dont work in my pc
<billy> chris2077:  you've got a 945G right?
<h1st0> !grub | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chris2077> billy: yeh
<Tonren> How do I change the label of a mounted drive?  i.e., when my western digital passport gets plugged in, it pops up as "WD Passport", but my new partition pops up as "usbdisk".  How do I change its name?
<asaup> i want to continue using ubuntu
<h1st0> asaup: check out the other grub howtos from ubotu.  You should be able to just add an entry for whatever kernel you have installed.
<xamox> how do I set my default video player?
<asaup> ok thanx
<Jesset77> asaup, now that I think about it, when I installed ubuntu 6.10 the only kernel it gave me was i386. Does that one not function properly 4u?
<variant> xamox: there is no conventional simple system wide way to do it
<smo> use e2label /dev/sdb1 yourname      for exemple tonren
<Jesset77> asaup, sorry I meant the only one it gave me was generic, instead of i386
<smo> depend on your hdd fs
<Tonren> smo: thanks
<petoj> hi, i have problem with ubuntu. When I try first time (after opening browser) see a page, it takes too long (about 15s). I am behind router and Windows XP dont have this problems
<h1st0> variant: he could set it for his user.
<billy> chris2077:  well, that's the same one I've got.  I'll pastebin mine.  make a backup of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.  `sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.backup`.
<variant> xamox: you can symlink vlc/mplayer/whatever to /usr/bin/totem.. that will acheive what you want but it's not gracefull
<Rooy> asaup: you said there were both ubuntu i386 and generic in grub at once before?
<xamox> variant, alright
<xamox> variant, thanks.
<xamox> variant, what if I remove totem?
<petoj> all: hi, i have problem with ubuntu. When I try first time (after opening browser) see a page, it takes too long (about 15s). I am behind router and Windows XP dont have this problems
<billy> !pastebin | billy
<variant> xamox: mv /usr/bin/totem /usr/bin/totem.backup && ln -s /usr/bin/vlc /usr/bin/totem
<h1st0> xamox: right click on a video file.  Go to properties check out the open with tab
<Jesset77> Anyone here know about partitioning?
<PriceChild> !anyone | Jesset77
<ubotu> Jesset77: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lynoure> Jesset77: most people, I'd guess
<variant> xamox: won't matter, it will be reinstalled next upgrade though, so you would need to reset the symlink
<Taime1> i do somehwat h1st0
<petoj> hi, i have problem with ubuntu. When I try first time (after opening browser) see a page, it takes too long (about 15s). I am behind router and Windows XP dont have this problems
<Jesset77> remote repastes his original question then. :P
<Dame> Im trying to boot xubuntu from a usb flash drive. Ive formated it into ext3 filesystem and changed bios setting to boot from it. But, it doesnt work. Do i need to do some other stuff?
<Jesset77> Hello. When ubuntu installs, what software does it use to repartition disks?
<chris2077> billy: how do i see yout pastebin
<Tonren> Jesset77: gparted
<variant> h1st0: the problem with that is that there are many many video formats..
<Lynoure> petoj: try disabling ipv6 if you do not use it.
<variant> Jesset77: parted
<Taime1> gparted, Jesset77
<smo> what more dame??
<Lynoure> !ipv6 | petoj
<ubotu> petoj: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<h1st0> variant: better than making symlinks breaking other stuff though.
<variant> h1st0: it doesn't break anything
<emet> how do I install ntfs-3g
<petoj> thx
<h1st0> variant: he would just have to use it ass needed.
<variant> !fuse | emet
<Jesset77> Thanks. I have got to go now :)
<ubotu> emet: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<smo> even if i set the bios right i must use f8 anyway to boot on my usb key dame...
<h1st0> !ntfs-3g | emet
<ubotu> emet: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<billy> chris2077:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9826/
<petoj> 3g i now safe
<smo> ntfs-3g+ ntfs-config right
<PriceChild> petoj, still keep backups ;)
<Dame> smo, F8 work on certain motherboards or?
<IndyGunFreak> always keep backups... always
<smo> normally yes
<smo> f8 /f2
<billy> chris2077:  compare mine against yours.
<Tonren> How can I verify that an .iso is a valid CD image?  (That is, how can I make sure that nothing corrupted it during download?)
<depesz> hi. i've got a problem. just installed kubuntu on a laptop, and it does something strange with wireless - brings eth1 up, but without ip nor anything. i have to manually: sudo ifdown eth1; sudo ifup eth1 and then it works
<Dame> smo, u done the same procedure right? ext3 filesystem and copied live cd?
<variant> h1st0: yes, it's a pita though. i'm sure there will be a decent resolution to the problem in future
<smo> how did you prepared your drive dame?
<smo> no
<depesz> do you have any ideas on what could i screw to make it that way?
<depesz> all config is in /etc/network/interfaces as usual.
<smo> i made 1 fat32 +boot flag like 800 mo
<smo> and one ext3 of 1.2 go renamed as casper-rw with e2label
<Tonren> depesz: Please pastebin the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces
<Dame> smo, so I need 2 partitions
<smo> u have some files to move from the live cd and rename 1 file
<peloverde> Is it possible to use evolution without setting up a mail account?
<wo0lverine> hello
<smo> change info in isolinux.cfg.....
<SanguineAnomaly> hi guys - i'm trying to install amarok 1.4.5, but following the instructions on the kubuntu site doesn't work, it doesn't want to update
<smo> and use syslinux
<Dame> smo, what guide do u followed?
<SanguineAnomaly> anyone know what the problem is? ;/
<smo> i m french
<smo> it s all in french
<blind> My monitor is capable of 1280x1024 screen resolution (I've done it before), my xorg.conf got borked, so I went through and fixed it. I made sure 1280x1024 is in my xorg.conf, and I have the correct refresh rates, however the Screen Resolution window doesn't display 1280x1024... Why not?
<chris2077> billy: they are the same
<Dame> smo, oh ok... can u explain me step by step pleaes
<depesz> Tonren: pasting.
<Dame> smo, please*
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Is there a particular reason you can't use the version in the repos?
<h1st0> blind: did you restart X?
<smo> but google -> ubuntu live cd from usb with persistent mode
<blind> h1st0: yes
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, not really - i just want the newest version, is that a problem? :p
<depesz> tonren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9828/
<smo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100
<smo> like that...
<h1st0> blind: did you add it for all the depths in xorg.conf?
<blind> h1st0: yes, i did
<ncaller> I have these new APC UPS which are rack mountable or stand tall or lay flat, I would like to set my LCD's on them.  Anyone think that would be dangerous to the LCD's?
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: No problem at all; I was just curious.  No sense in overcomplicating things if you don't need to.
<h1st0> blind: perhaps cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE  should see any errors you are getting
<SanguineAnomaly> hmm
<smo> call me in pm dame...
<blind> h1st0: I'll take a look, thanks.
<depesz> Tonren: any ideas?
<billy> chris2077:  open a terminal and run `alsaconf`.  It ought to work now.
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: In general, I try to wait for the repos to handle things if possible, because manually installing an app tends to mean that aptitude no longer automatically updates it.
<h1st0> !resolution > blind
<chris2077> yeh, well sudo alsaconf worked
<h1st0> blind: also you could grep WW for warnings.  There should be something in there about why it failed to start under that res.
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, but the kubuntu guide tells me to add a repo that has it in, then it should just upgrade :/
<SanguineAnomaly> but it doesn't :S
<blind> h1st0: alright. there's no errors, i'll check for warnings.
<Tonren> depesz: Hmm, that seems like it ought to work.  (Then again, my wireless fails to configure on boot, too.)
<jeanre> is it posible to go from edgy to feisty
<chris2077> billy: it says stop the sound driver, how do i do this, or should i let it do it
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Oh, I see - you're not *manually* installing it, you're just trying to GET the version in the repos.
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, yea
<h1st0> jeanre: fiesty talk is in #ubuntu+1
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Okay, so, amaroK is already installed, right?  Which version do you have right now?
<billy> chris2077:  let it do it.
<jeanre> just a question bro
<jeanre> heh
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, 1.4.3
<depesz> Tonren: any idea on what to do to make it working automatically?
<jeanre> not really going to do it
<depesz> Tonren: it works "by hand"
<Rooy> jeanre: people there have more exp with that than here
<h1st0> jeanre: yes its possible
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: According to my repository cache, 1.4.3 is the latest version available in the repositories.
<jeanre> man gnome + beryl == great++
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: It happens often that the repositories won't have the latest version actually available - lots of work has to be done to make sure that installing the new version won't break anyone's system.
<Tonren> jeanre: Yeah, Beryl was worth the trouble.
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<chris2077> billy: i have 2 cards available, i assume we are configuring the intel
<Tonren> depesz: I have the same problem, my friend.  I wish I knew what the deal was.
<billy> chris2077:  you assume correctly.
<blind> h1st0: no warnings, either. I'm looking through that link you had sent to me, but I don't see anything useful yet.
<Tonren> depesz: Try looking through /var/log/syslog, /var/log/daemon.log and dmesg for output from dhclient during boot.  It may give you some hints.
<ee99ee> I'm setting up a new software RAID array... RAID-5... when I try to install the bootloader (grub or lilo), I get fatal error
<h1st0> blind: there should be something in that link about adding resolutions.
<Taime1> jeanre, i agree
<h1st0> blind: I have to go.  l8tr
<depesz> Tonren: do you start it by hand yourself?
<ee99ee> when I look at the syslog, LILO is reporting: "Only RAID1 devices are supported as boot devices"
<depesz> or did you setup something working for yourself?
<Tonren> depesz: I do.
<chris2077> billy: Do i want to modify /etc/modprobe.d/sound and /etc/modprobe.conf if present?
<ee99ee> I'm sure grub will say the same thing
<ee99ee> what should I do?
<billy> chris2077:  yes.  you've always got that backup we created.
<Tonren> depesz: Well, I "sort of" do it by hand.  I wrote a script that runs when I login.
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: I assume you've added that repository?  Have you run "sudo apt-get update" since adding that repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<billy> chris2077:  oh, that was a different file.  alsaconf ought to automatically create a backup.  Nothing lost.
<soundray> ee99ee: create a root partition on a non-RAID disk?
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, yes
<ee99ee> soundray: I have to use RAID
<soundray> ee99ee: if you want a root on RAID at any cost, separate /boot onto a partition of its own outside the RAID
<chris2077> billy: i got my sound back again! still with the high pitched buzzing though
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Hmm... try doing "sudo aptitude install amarok=1.4.5"
<Seveas> BigMac, you here?
<ee99ee> soundray: can I not boot from a RAID device?
<billy> chris2077:  well shoot.
<blind> My monitor is capable of 1280x1024 screen resolution (I've done it before), my xorg.conf got borked, so I went through and fixed it. I made sure 1280x1024 is in my xorg.conf, and I have the correct refresh rates, however the Screen Resolution window doesn't display 1280x1024... Why not?
<chris2077> billy: and when i adjust volume everything goes
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, Unable to find a version "1.4.5" for the package "amarok"
<billy> chris2077:  there are others with this same problem.  try not to be discouraged.
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Humm... what about amarok=2:1.4.5-0ubuntu10
<depesz> Tonren: :( thanks anyway
<smo> amarok booo
<xyber> h1st0: just wanted to let you know, it got me back where I need to be  thanks dude
<soundray> ee99ee: I think it's possible somehow, but I don't know what trickery is involved. Have you seen the factoid from ubotu:
<smo> use songbird!!!
<Buffman> hey, has anyone gotten the macbook pro wireless working in dapper? (Atheros AR5424)
<soundray> !raid > ee99ee
<smo> new music player it rocksss
<chris2077> billy: yeh, when can i expect a final solution?
<Tonren> depesz: I can help you get it to automatically configure your wireless when you *log in*, but not when you boot up
<ee99ee> thanks
<DragonionS> Hello!
<Priest-of-Psi> isnt songbird qt?
<Priest-of-Psi> any vim kings here?
<Chesney> Good afternoon. I've got a quick question. I've never used wireless on linux before. Always been wired. But down to the question at hand. Is it possible to used the Linksys WMP54G Wireless PCI card on Ubuntu? If so does anyone know the chipset on it (And if anyone can point me to a tutorial, thats just as well)
<smo> don t  know Psi
<PREMIUM93> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me find the GLut.h, GLu.h, and GL.h files ?
<Tonren> Priest-of-Psi: I'm pretty good with Vim.
<smo> don t think so
<DragonionS> Could you tell me how can I recompile the kernel module?
<Priest-of-Psi> Tonren: pm?
<Tonren> Priest-of-Psi: Technically you ought to ask vim-related questions in #vim though.
<peloverde> songbird is XUL/Toolkit which wraps gtk+ on X11
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, same :(
<Rooy> PREMIUM93: try installing the freeglut3-dev package
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Lame.  I'm afraid I have no answer for you, my friend.
<Priest-of-Psi> man I need textmate!
<soundray> Chesney: it's not usually possible to tell the chipset from the model name
<smo> i like songbird concept it s good
<mitsuhiko> Priest-of-Psi: http://programming.reddit.com/info/19c36/comments
<depesz> Tonren: i can write a small script myself. this is not a problem.
<soundray> !wireless > Chesney, read ubotu's private message please
<mitsuhiko> Priest-of-Psi: vote it up then
<PREMIUM93> Rooy: Alright, will it automatically move the files over to the correct place?
<Priest-of-Psi> I wish linux had a textmate clone
<mitsuhiko> then there is a chance that i'll do it ;)
<ghostdog> !! fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Chesney> soundray: Ahhh, Like I said i'm new to the whole wireless deal. Anyway to figure it out?
<Tonren> depesz: Ahh.  Ok.  Yeah, it sucks.  I can't figure out how to get it to configure on bootup.
<Tonren> depesz: It used to work for me, but not anymore.  It's an awful hassle.
<Rooy> PREMIUM93: the configure script will find them in the default place
<soundray> Chesney: boot a live CD and run 'lspci'
<mitsuhiko> Priest-of-Psi: but if too few people are interested in there is no chance
<Rooy> PREMIUM93: i'm guessing you're compiling smt
<IndyGunFreak> WHy is it when I rip a DVD movie, it almost looks like the people in the movies are "lip singing".. audio seems a tad off, and i can't figur eout why, using dvdrip
<chris2077> billy: remmember that ubuntu site you linked me to earlier
<DragonionS> What should I write in konsole to recompile the kernel module?
<billy> chris2077:  we aint' done yet.
<PREMIUM93> Rooy: actually, I apt-get seems to be doing the trick
<soundray> Chesney: also, check if you can simply set it up through System-Administration-Networking
<billy> chris2077:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<chris2077> billy: am already there
<billy> chris2077:  you're on a laptop right?
<sa> hi
<Priest-of-Psi> mitsuhiko: has it been released?
<chris2077> billy: yeh, i just pasted this in options snd-hda-intel laptop
<Tonren> SanguineAnomaly: Have you asked in #kubuntu?
<mitsuhiko> Priest-of-Psi: i'm not even working on it so far
<Taime1> can anyone help me install konqueror with plugin support?
<mitsuhiko> Priest-of-Psi: i don't start something nobody needs :)
<sa> 
<PREMIUM93> Rooy: Ahh, thanks for the helping hand, I'm in business!
<Priest-of-Psi> mitsuhiko: make it!\
<Priest-of-Psi> eish
<Rooy> PREMIUM93: you're welcome
<Chesney> soundray: Alright. Thanks a ton for the help. Just out of curiosity, overall does Linksys wireless seem to work well with linux? Or am I starting on a weekend killer? :)
<SanguineAnomaly> Tonren, well, i thought since i was on ubuntu, i'd ask here first :/
<chris2077> billy: i pasted this in options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<emet> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<codecaine> anyone familiar with pygtk and glade?
<billy> chris2077:  you read my mind.  save it and reboot.
<Priest-of-Psi> mitsuhiko: can you do it now?
<Priest-of-Psi> :d
<codecaine> i can't seem to set one of my buttons to be default, so it is activated when i hit enter
<blind> Chesney: my linksys card worked out of the box.
<soundray> Chesney: Linksys, like most OEMs, sources chipsets from several manufacturers.
<allyer> ubuntu 6.10 support SATA HD?
<Rooy> !anyone | codecaine
<ubotu> codecaine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DragonionS> allyer: yes
<dcordes> is it possible to install ubuntu from a network source instead of the cd?
<AndrewB> yes dcordes
<allyer> i think that ubuntu 6.10 doesnt support SATA HD, cause it is halted
<Chesney> Alright. Thanks again for all the help :) lets see if I can get this running.
<AndrewB> !nfs install
<soundray> Chesney: good luck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfs install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<allyer> i will take the ubuntu again
<billy> allyer, actually, you need the alternate install CD's.  it'll install fine with the alternate install cd's.
<allyer> yeah, i will to download the alternative cd
<codecaine> how do i tell glade that i want my button to be default, so where ever i am in my app i click enter and the default button is activated?
<DragonionS> allyer: I use Ubuntu 6.10 & SATA HD
<dcordes> AndrewB: thank i will take a look
<chris2077> billy: its fixed! im so pleased
<AndrewB> dcordes: http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<billy> chris2077:  there's ALWAYS a fix.  remember that.
<soundray> codecaine: it may be difficult to find the answer here -- probably have to find a more devel-oriented channel
<whtvrrob> is there apt-get for vmware? player/server
<dcordes> AndrewB: great thanks
<AndrewB> dcordes: infact that is a crap one. I am sure I have seen an NFS install,.
<codecaine> soundray, will do, thanks
<Rooy> codecaine: like #python on freenode
<DragonionS> People, what I have to write in konsole to recompile the kernel?
<ShiftyPowers> has anyone had an issue with grub not responding to keyboard commands?
<Joost> whtvrrob, Try synaptic
<chris2077> billy thanks so much for the help, your a star
<PREMIUM93> join #opengl
<ShiftyPowers> it's weird, keyboard works at boot
<Taime1> is it Possible to install konqueror under gnome with plugin support just using kdelibs?
<billy> chris2077:  really glad to help you.  i'm glad it's fixed.  Really, we both have the good folks at ubuntu to thank.
<Rooy> !kernel
<ShiftyPowers> but won't respond during the list of OSes
<blind> Taime1: yes
<Taime1> then im doing something wrong
<leemur> what is the fastest way to copy an audio CD?
<billy> chris2077:  need help with anything else?
<chris2077> billy:yes, true, another thing ive always wondered, is it pronounced youbuntu or oobuntu?
<Rooy> looks like ubotu doesn't have anything to say about kernel
<billy> chris2077:  ooboontoo
<blind> Taime1: you installed it via the repos, correct?
<PriceChild> !kernel | Rooy
<ubotu> Rooy: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Taime1> yeah
<leemur> without making an intermediary copy of the audio CD
<Taime1> i uninstalled it after i couldnt get it working , lemme reinstall, ill brb
<Rooy> chris2077: under ~/Examples there's a video with Nelson Mandela
<DragonionS> 
<DragonionS> thanks
<billy> Rooy:  death to Examples.  `sudo rm -r ~/Examples`.
<DragonionS> :)
<helder> #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> billy: that won't even work
<Rooy> billy: I browsed all of them first
<billy> soundray:  no?  worked for me.
<ant_> billy : soundray is right
<iGadget> hi
<blind> My monitor is capable of 1280x1024 screen resolution (I've done it before), my xorg.conf got borked, so I went through and fixed it. I made sure 1280x1024 is in my xorg.conf, and I have the correct refresh rates, however the Screen Resolution window doesn't display 1280x1024... Why not?
<chris2077> haha this mandela video is a bit ott for an os
<billy> ant_:  maybe I'm off on the command.  Been a while since I got rid of it.
<Treeform> hi does any one know of a word per minute task bar counter ?
<asaup> i have a problem. i installed suse linux. before i had ubuntu with kernel generic and ubuntu with kernel i386. now grub displays to me only the generic kernel. what can i do to load the i386
<iGadget> can anyone recommend me a brand/model videocard to replace my defective geforce 6800?
<Rooy> not for the concept
<blind> iGadget: any other comparable geforce card?
<billy> so what's the command?  I forget.
<Taime1> plugins isnt even in the menus for editing
<FunnyLookinHat> iGadget, a GeForce 7600 GT?
<chris2077> i guess theres few better to front your product than nelson mandela
<renquanta> I've got a Toshiba laptop (A135 series) with a Phoenix bios, which the Toshiba ACPI doesn't seem to support.  How do I get full ACPI support?
<billy> "humanity of others" makes me nervous.
<Taime1> true, chris2077
<soundray> billy: I take it back -- rm -r seems to delete non-empty directories now (ant_)
<bend1> I would like to get a new copy of my /etc/default/acpi-support file.
<iGadget> blind: no specific model you can recommend, as in, 7800 over 7600 or vice-versa??
<billy> soundray:  how dare thee doubt the billy.  :)
<blind> Taime1: I just installed Konqueror via apt-get and it runs fine.
<Taime1> but i did that too, but plugins
<Taime1> no * plugins
<Rooy> ~/Examples is a (sym?)link, rm -r does delete it target?
<blind> iGadget: I don't know very much about different video cards, you're just gonna have to check out the specs and decide for yourself.
<soundray> billy: don't be fooled. The meaning of the word "ubuntu" is "I can't get Debian installed"
<ghostdog> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<billy> soundray:  no.  it means, I can't get Beryl working. Get it right.
<bend1> Sorry...  I need a new copy of my /etc/default/acpi-support file, which in synaptic is listed as being part of the acpi-support package.  How can I reinstall this file using the command line?
<Rooy> soundray: or it means: that debian discs are too much to download
<billy> soundray:  actually I've got ubuntu and debian dual boot.  Debian has a few bugs which I'm working out.
<merike> hello, can anyone help me with the problem I described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381021
<iGadget> blind: guess it comes down to that. I had just hoped to hear some positive experiences here with certain brands / models.
<Taime1> lol@soundray
<soundray> billy: oh, good for Debian ;)
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zafod77> Has anyone here at the install hang during copying files? It's at 49% and just hanging. Top shows no intaller process runing.
<blind> iGadget: I personally love nVidia, but I don't recommend any specific model.
<Rooy> zafod77: can you press alt-f4 and see what's at the end?
<soundray> zafod77: this is usually a fingerprint or a failed burn. Run the CD check from the boot option.
<billy> soundray:  the whole "philosophy" mess behind Ubuntu makes me nervous.  But oh well.
<zafod77> Rooy: AltF4 does nothing
<zafod77> soundray: Will run the CD check
<billy> gosta run gang.  be back laterz.
<ant_> there are several "special" editions of ubuntu that are kinda wierd too
<Taime1> so why doesnt konqueror support plugins in gnome ?
<soundray> billy: oh, but you're fine with the Debian social contract? Oh well... Sorry, we should heed PriceChild's advice and take it to -offtopic
<iGadget> blind: allright, I'll just stick to nvidia then. Just have to decide if it'll be a 7600 or pay extra for a 7800. Thanks.
<bend1> merike: are you on the problem machine now?
<blind> My monitor is capable of 1280x1024 screen resolution (I've done it before), my xorg.conf got borked, so I went through and fixed it. I made sure 1280x1024 is in my xorg.conf, and I have the correct refresh rates, however the Screen Resolution window doesn't display 1280x1024... Why not?
<merike> no, it doesn't have internet :D
<billy> ant_:  you mean like Satanic Ubuntu.  soundray:  I'll have to look into that.  yeah, it's offtopic.   no more from me and I'm out!
<ant_> lol, he just wanted to get that in before he left..
<bend1> merike: are you next to it?  Can you try things one-by-one?  I am not an expert, but
<bend1> itsounds like I can help some.
<iGadget> blind: check your xorg.0.log, it'll probably give you a clue what went wrong
<blind> iGadget: there's no errors or warnings.
<merike> yes, it's right here with me
<bend1> merike: open a terminal window, and type ifconfig.  Is there an entry for eth1?
<iGadget> blind: that's weird. There should be some notice about 'modeline not supported, skipping'
<owner> (First time on IRC) Can I get help here for a hang-up starting live 6.10 (64 bit) on a new motherboard?
<freepenguin> ciao a tutti
<iGadget> blind: I have a dell monitor here which supports 1600x1200. But the DPMS info says 1280x1024 max, so I have to specify a manual override
<soundray> blind: did you specify HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<merike> yes, I even changed it's mac yesterday, so that my isp should give me an ip
<blind> iGadget: the thing is, i *know* it's supported. I've done it with this card/monitor combo on ubuntu before... for some reason my xorg broke and  even after I fixed it, I can't get my 1280x1024 back... 1024x768 is KILLING me.
<ompaul> !it |  freepenguin
<ubotu> freepenguin: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<blind> soundray: I did.
<soundray> blind: where did you take them from?
<blind> soundray: i did some googling earlier before. the same refresh rates have worked under ubuntu before.
<ompaul> owner, you need to tell people more - before they know if they can help you or not, i.e. be specfic in what you want to know you are rather vague
<iGadget> blind: are you using dapper or edgy?
<blind> iGadget: edgy.
<soundray> blind: always better to take them from your monitor documentation or ddcprobe
<blind> soundray: but they've worked before... why wouldn't they work now?
<CapriCoRN^80> i just installed ubuntu edgy .. plz tell me wat next i should to install softwares
<soundray> blind: there's no way for me to answer that
<nko> hi i have a big problem...
<kbrooks> !install | CapriCoRN^80
<ubotu> CapriCoRN^80: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kbrooks> er
<lufis> nko: just ask your question :)
<kbrooks> !installing software | CapriCoRN^80
<kbrooks> hm
<boojit> wow, now that's a lot of people in one channel...
<soundray> blind: do you want to say what you entered, just for a sanity check?
<bend1> merike: ok, so it sounds like you have the basics.  It isn't unusual to have to change the mac address - the cable companies view it as a security measure.  If you want, you may be able to ask the cable company to change the mac they accept.    From your terminal prompt, if you type 'host google.com' what happens?
<hdxx> CapriCoRN^80: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<soundray> boojit: a good reason to stay on topic
<nko> after my upgrad from dapper to edgy...in low gnome panel isn't icon when i open a window
<blind> soundray: you want my refresh rates? Horiz: 30-82 Vert: 50-70
<CapriCoRN^80> like we use yum .. wat should i use here to install softwares
<sacater> where can I get sound drivers for my motherboards sound card
<blind> I have them written down... on my monitor. I wrote them when I got it to work
<bend1> blind: you need to look through your xorg log file for any mentions of 1280x1024
<hdxx> CapriCoRN^80: apt-get
<blind> !sound | sacater
<ubotu> sacater: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<merike> I'm not sure, because if I typed that I'd need network cable to be connected? I only have one that I need to chat here
<CapriCoRN^80> ok
<EnsignRedshirt> This may be a FAQ today...  My desktop has the correct time this morning, but my laptop is still an hour behind. Both are running dapper.
<soundray> blind: sounds like it should be fine with your desired resolution. In Xorg.0.log, do you find notices of 1280x1024 being actively discarded?
<owner> ompaul: okay.  It's an Intel DG965RY with 2.4GHz Core2Duo and PCI Express video (NVidia). The startup hangs with "Unable to access TTY.  Job control turned off".  At that point I am at a command prompt.
<boojit> soundray: you realize that if you admonish me for not being on topic, that means that you yourself are not being on topic right?
<soundray> nko: right click the lower panel, select Add to Panel and add Window List
<EnsignRedshirt> zdump prints nothing.  I have run tzconfig to set make sure my timezone is correct.
<profXavier>  morning
<Acu01> I found Krusader and KDiff3 - which helps beautifully compare the files among TWO Folders - however I want to see whether I have DUPLICATE files in the SAME FOLDER  - any hint how should I do that ?
<soundray> boojit: yes, I do, but I also realize I have the rights to be offtopic for the one or two lines that it takes to stop reasonable people like you from writing offtopic stuff.
<boojit> Acu01: you mean the same file contents but with different names?
<profXavier> anyone have success with getting a "QuickCam Communicate STX" setup?
<nko> tnx
<sobczyk> hi, anyone knows how to change comma to dot in float point numbers?
<merike> it's really bad timing but I need to go away for about 10 minutes, will be back though
<bend1> merike: yes, that is a problem!  :-)  After you connect the cable, try host google.com and if that works, ping google.com  If there is a problem, you can also try sudo ifdown eth1 and then sudo ifup eth1.  This is presuming
<blind> profXavier: yeah, I have one working right now
<bend1> that you use eth1.
<profXavier> what did you use as a driver?
<blind> v4l
<Rooy> Acu01: try md5sum all file in the folder, then pipe the output through sort
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: is your tzdata package up to date?
<nko> you say if now the ubuntu kernel support internal memory card reader?
<profXavier> hmm
<ompaul> owner, I don't have a 64bit box - which is why I said "people" and I have no idea what causes that failure, if you started with the 64bit installer did it get installed and stop at this point or are you trying to install and it stops at this point (i.e. in this case it is working off the CD )
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: also, make sure you run it with the right options: zdump -v /etc/localtime
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: I just searched for tzdata in synaptic, and it did not find anything.
<Acu01> boojit: I have a folder which contains other folders - which have many duplicates - YES the Names are the same
<profXavier> did you have a site blind where you read about it?
<chris2077> just wondering, has anyone had any success with airsnort/aircrack?
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Is the package actually called 'tzdata'?
<boojit> ok yeah you'll need to do what Rooy said but you may have to use find to transverse all the folders.
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<soundray> !info tzdata
<blind> profXavier: nah, just kinda plugged it in and it worked..
<ubotu> tzdata: Time Zone and Daylight Saving Time Data. In component main, is required. Version 2007b-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<profXavier> hmm
<boojit> Acu01: try: find . -exec md5sum '{}' \; |sort
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: In dapper?
<ant_> chris2077 : i have
<Livia> How do I check which version of Wine I have installed?
<profXavier> well, I was working on it all last night
<godofredo07> hi guys
<profXavier> what apps are you using the webcam in?
<blind> Livia: from terminal, wine --version
<chris2077> ant_ did you find installation easy, it looks complex from what ive read online
<blind> profXavier: webcam, amsn, gyachi
<Livia> thanks!
<godofredo07> does anyone know how to add windows (in a separate partition) if I have ubuntu already installed?
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: There is no tzdata in dapper.
<Acu01> boojit: whao! that's for smart people - it will take me a week to translate all this signed - is like the egiptian hyeroglife : )  - let me try though
<ant_> chris2077 : apt-get makes it very easy, i dont use airsnort though.. kismet is the best.
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: in that case, make sure your libc6 is up to date
<Rooy> godofredo07: just install windows normally and then
<owner> ompaul:  No, the "live" startup aborts at that point.  The "non-64bit" normal version of 6.10 will not start either.  I wonder if, since this MB has no traditional serial ports, if that has something to do with it?
<Rooy> !grub |godofredo07
<ubotu> godofredo07: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Everything is up-to-date.
<chris2077> ant_:thanks for the info, il get that instead
<ompaul> owner, that is not where I would be looking
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: is /etc/localtime present?
<godofredo07> Rooy, is there a graphical partition manager for ubuntu 6.10?
<ant_> chris2077 : you just have to change one line in kismet.conf and bam...
<ompaul> owner, how "new to market" is that board?
<Rooy> godofredo07: there's gparted
<boojit> Acu01: try: find . -exec md5sum '{}' \; |sort |uniq -d
<godofredo07> Rooy, i should just make a partition and then tell windows to install normally on that partition?
<profXavier> in amsn, it says "Your ports are well config". "webamsn extension is loaded" and "Capture extension -capture is loaded", which would lead me to beleive that only the driver isnt loaded/ webcam is not plugged in
<owner> ompaul: I'd say within the last 6 months or so.
<boojit> Acu01: that will give you just the repeated lines (which is the files that arre the same)
<blind> Okay, I did some xorg tweaking, I originally had it set up for a twinview which I no longer have, so I went through and removed those entries.. I AM getting (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing; -- but why? my card is still the same, my monitor is still the same, and im using the same refresh rates i was using before.
<profXavier> so how do I check which driver its using/change it to v4l (if need be)
<ompaul> owner, the suggestion from a quick google or three is that you should reorder the disks on your mobo
<Rooy> godofredo07: you can resize a partition down to get freespace, that way there less error chance when you install windows
<godofredo07> Rooy, how?
<soundray> blind: do you want to pastebin your xorg.conf for us to take a look?
<godofredo07> Rooy, with what program?
<blind> soundray: sure, gimme a second.
<ompaul> owner, one comment: After a couple futile attempts at other installation methods, I simply reordered my drives and put windows and linux on SATA 1 & 2 and put the data drive on SATA 3. Now everything works fine.
<Rooy> godofredo07: there's gparted in the main repo
<owner> ompaul:  Thanks, I'll do that now.
<godofredo07> Rooy, not on add/remove
<bend1> acu01: try this instead of the md5 suggestion - it should be faster find . -maxdepth 1 -printf '%s %f \n' | sort
<godofredo07> Rooy, do i use synaptic?
<godofredo07> Rooy, after i install how do i run it?
<Rooy> godofredo07: yes, in synaptic
<blind> soundray: http://dpaste.com/6690/
<Rooy> godofredo07: i guess it would appear in applications --> accesories menu
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Yes; /etc/localtime is a link to /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern
<godofredo07> okay..
<godofredo07> Rooy, thanks a lot
<owner> ompaul:  There is only one 250G drive in the machine; it is blank.
<bend1> acu01: the md5 idea will work fine - just slow to do the calculations.  My idea only compares the file sizes.  You would probably want to diff the files to be sure.  Remove the maxdepth option if you want to search subdirectories.
<Rooy> godofredo07: if  not, you can run "sudo gparted" in a terminal
<godofredo07> Rooy, (the only reason i need a partition is for gaming :( )
<profXavier> how do I know if v4l is installed/is being used by a device (webcam) ?
<godofredo07> Rooy, wine isn't going to work
<godofredo07> Rooy, thank you for your help
<profXavier> nm, I have to run
<Acu01> bend1 and boojit: I should be at the directory I want to look for duplicates ?
<Rooy> godofredo07: you know, there's GNOME Same... j/k
<ompaul> owner, move it around
<bend1> I'll ask in a different way.  How can I install a configuration file from a package that is already installed?
<kaptengu> why do I have to do "sudo firefox" to get greasemonkey to work?
<Livia> Has anyone tried running (any) version of Cedega on Ubuntu Edgy (Kernel 2.6.17-11) the wiki says it runs into issues with copy protection?
<owner> ompaul:  Understood.  Thanks for the info.
<blind> kaptengu: i would recommend against running firefox as root.
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: what do you get from zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007   ?
<kaptengu> blind: but how do I get greasemonkey to work as normal user?
<boojit> Acu01: yes
<jo__> bend1: hi! what do u mean?/need?
<blind> kaptengu: I'm not sure, I'm not familiar with it.
<EmxBA> what would be difference between ssh public key and pgp public key?
<soundray> blind: nothing obvious in there. Can you check Xorg.0.log again to see if the correct amount of memory is detected?
<bend1> acu01: Yes.   The . in the find command  says to search in the current directory.  If you don't want to change to the directory you are interested in, you could change find . to fine /usr/share (as an example).
<blind> soundray: I'll take a look..
<EnsignRedshirt> I get four lines: two for March 11, and two for Nov 4.
<mapalma> hola
<vayde> Anybody here that can take a whack at troubleshooting a newbie's failed install?
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: so, you're all set then
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: In theory, I guess.  My clock is still wrong.
<GottferDamnt> what is the version of xfce on edgy?
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: I just rebooted it, too.
<b45i> join #ubuntu.pl
<bend1> jo_: I have acpi-support installed, which according to synaptic installs the file /etc/default/acpi-support file.  I would like a new, fresh copy of the /etc/default/acpi-support file.  How can I get it?
<b45i> :P
<blind> soundray: gonna be honest, no clue what im looking for.
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: what happens when you run 'date ; sudo /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate ; date'?
<Doddman> If I ubuntu my ubuntu, can I ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu?
<EmxBA> yes you can, Doddman :)
<soundray> blind: mine contains "(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 524288 kBytes"
<Doddman> cool
<merike> leaving to try that
<albacker> is it possible to save phone calls under UBUNTU like in windows with modem spy ?
<EmxBA> if you are ubuntu, than you can ubuntu other people
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: I get the correct time. :)
<godofredo07> Rooy, I'm in gparted.....How do i resize?
<EmxBA> :D
<blind> soundray: ah, mine is 131072 kBytes
<chris2077> i have apt-get installed kismet, but cant find it, any suggestions as to where it might be?
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: So, why wasn't that automatic, and what do I change so that it is automatic from now on?
<blind> chris2077: dpkg -L kismet
<chris2077> cheers blind
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: I don't know -- see how it goes, my guess is that it will stay correct
<soundray> blind: that should be plenty for 1280
<blind> soundray: lol, it should be. any clue why it refuses to let me have it?
<jo__> bend1: aha, did you messed it up a little?
<godofredo07> Does anyone know how to resize a partition in gparted??
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Hmmm, OK.  Thanks for your help!
<albacker> can i register phone calls in ubuntu with a modem ?!
<Matic`Makovec> Hey. Is there any alternative client to connect to ventrilo server or is ventrilo over wine my only chance?
<soundray> godofredo07: run gparted from a live CD. Then it would be obvious
<godofredo07> okay
<godofredo07> soundray, how much space is needed for a clean windows install + 3 games?
<soundray> albacker: yes, with vgetty. Try 'apt-cache search vgetty'
<blind> godofredo07: depends on which games and which version of windows.
<soundray> godofredo07: are you kidding me? Do I look like a Windows user?
<soundray> ;)
<godofredo07> soundray, :)
<GottferDamnt> anyone knows what is the version of xfce on edgy please?
<blind> godofredo07: iirc, i think windows XP takes about 3 gigs
<bend1> jo_: I want to diff my copy of acpi-support which I finally got working, with an unchanged copy, so Ican document the changes I made for other users of this model laptop.
<godofredo07> soundray, will grub then give me the choice of booting windows or linux after i partition?
<soundray> blind: sorry, I really don't know... Do you have a live CD handy?
<jo__> bend1: one idea would be to reinstall it through syn-m. to be sure its going to be a new file u can delete manually the installed file in /etc/default
<blind> soundray: I do.
<nko> hi... how can i install firefox 2 in my ubuntu dapper upgraded to edgy?
<godofredo07> soundray, how will i know what it defaults too?
<soundray> godofredo07: only if you configure it.
<albacker> soundray, there's no vgetty in the repos, just libmodem-vgetty-perl - Perl module for interfacing with vgetty (Modem::Vgetty)
<albacker> mgetty-pvftools - Programs for listening and manipulating pvf and rmd files
<albacker> mgetty-voice - Voicemail handler for mgetty
<EnsignRedshirt> GottferDamnt: If you don't get an answer here, you could search at ubuntu.packages.com form xfce.
<godofredo07> soundray, how do i configure it :( ?
<EnsignRedshirt> *for
<briguyd> nko, if you upgraded, it should already be installed
<soundray> albacker: the package is mgetty-voice I think
<briguyd> nko, go into firefox and do help>about firefox and see what version you have
<blind> !firefox > nko
<EnsignRedshirt> GottferDamnt: Make that packages.ubuntu.com
<nko> no, it's remain firefox 1.5
<albacker> soundray, thanks, ill let you know how's it going on
<soundray> blind: boot that, copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf from it and try to rerun nvidia-xconfig
<godofredo07> soundray, please tell me configuring it is easy :( ?
<chris2077> how do i find out via terminal what my wireless card/driver is?
<bend1> jo_: I did delete the /etc/default/acpi-support file.  But I can't choose to install the acpi-support package in synaptic as it is already installed.  I can't remove it, as there are a lot of dependencies on it.  I thought reinstall might work to install the configuration files again, but it doesn't seem to.
<soundray> godofredo07: for me, yes... ;)
<alejo> Hi. How do I set up the PATH for a program run from X?
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: lspci will likely list it
<godofredo07> soundray, for me?
<nko> firefxo 1.5
<whtvrrob> for wine do i need any apt-get files besides just sudo apt-get install wine?
<bend1> chris2077: try sudo lshw | less and/or lspci
<godofredo07> soundray, please say its a graphical interface...
<Livia> Matic`Makovec:  There's a ventrillo for linux script on http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
<soundray> godofredo07: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst -- there is an example Windows boot stanza in there. You have to copy it to the end of the file and uncomment it.
<IndyGunFreak> bend1: i think lspci will show it, not 100% though, i don't screw with wireless..
<soundray> godofredo07: graphical interface? To grub?
<jo__> bend1: reinstall should work, dont try to deinstall it, cause of deps, ok lest see, i can send u mine if u want, that should do the job
<Matic`Makovec> Ventrilo reports an error:"Failed to open sound device. Another program might be using it already." How could I make alsa or something to...I don't know...work for more programs or something?
<Matic`Makovec> Livia, clients? I only see linux server, no client
<chavo> yes your text editor is a graphical interface for configuring grub
<GottferDamnt> EnsigneRedshirt ok thank
<Livia> Matic`Makovec: It's under third party, at the bottom.
<Matic`Makovec> Livia, oh, third party. Indeed, didn't see that. Thanks
<albacker> soundray, any idea how to use mgetty ?
<variant> chavo: thats a bit of a silly comment
<Livia> Matic`Makovec: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Matic`Makovec> 6.10
<chavo> im a silly guy
<chris2077> bendl: im liking the sudo lshw | less, great feature that
<alejo> Hi. How do I set up the PATH for a program run from X?
<chris2077> IndyGunFreak: nailed it
<IndyGunFreak> chris2077: good...
<godofredo07> soundray, could you pastebin where it goes?
<soundray> albacker: I'm sorry, I last used it about five years ago. It's a bit involved, but I had it running wonderfully as a full-featured answering machine
<godofredo07> soundray, i see the example but i don't know where it goes in the list?
<nko> with "locate firefox2" i have deb packages!!!????
<godofredo07> soundray, also, can i edit it before there is a windows OS on it?
<Pastorn> panic mode!! i just had a file deleted with rm from an ext3 partition! how do i resurect it?
<bend1> jo_: in synaptic, choosing to reinstall acpi-support did *NOT* reinstall the missing configuration
<Berto> hi - i use XMMS but it has been crashing like crazy.  Is there a doc on compiling debs from sources?
<albacker> soundray, im not finding any tuto..
<bend1> file /etc/default/acpi-support.
<soundray> godofredo07: doesn't matter, as long as you put it after "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<Crescendo> How can I get the following two cards working together?  01:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  (rev 15) and 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  (rev a1)
<soundray> godofredo07: yes, you can do it before Windows is installed.
<variant> Crescendo: together in what way?
<soundray> godofredo07: the sample assumes that Windows is on the first partition on the first hard disk. Is that where you're installing it?
<godofredo07> soundray, sure?
<paul__> hi, i just installed ubunto 6.10.  what is the default root password so i can access gparted?
<jo__> bend1: ok, but its installed, so i can send you mine, cause its genuine.. didnt change things there, lets see, how should i send it to u? i could pastebin
<godofredo07> soundray, how do i do that...sorry...n00blet to ubuntu and partitioning
<Crescendo> variant, using both cards, two displays
<variant> paul__: there is no root password
<chris2077> paul__ same as yours, surely
<godofredo07> soundray, and tired :)
<graphikz`> how can I change a user's home directory through terminal?
<variant> paul__: use sudo -i to become root or run the comand you want with sudo in front of it
<soundray> godofredo07: look, you can either trust my advice, or discard it, but don't ask me to confirm
<jo__> !pastebin > jo_
<paul__> hmm, i tried and it didn't work,   so i switch sessions and log in as 'root'?
<godofredo07> soundray, ok sorry
<chris2077> paul__:NO
<variant> paul__: it will prompt you for your own password
<EnsignRedshirt> paul__: What do you mean 'it didn't work'?
<merike> after eth0 down, setting new mac, eth0 up, I had no connection, used ifdown and ifup and it connected!
<Livia> Matic`Makovec:  As far as sound, this might help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft#head-9f4c9e2df7bf2ce0429e495e9e6e55f58eac4e49
<desertfish> Hi, all.  Where do I configure bluetooth devices so they're correctly identified?  My GPS receiver is seen as an input device
<godofredo07> soundray, i think everything is good i just have to find out how to install it to the first partition
<Matic`Makovec> Livia, thank you
<alejo> Hi. How do I set up the PATH for a program run from X?
<soundray> godofredo07: have you made a partition for Windows to go on yet?
<chris2077> is there a website which can tell you an ip address of any site? similar to whatismyip.com but as in whatistheirip.com
<variant> alejo: $PATH /path/to/program
<re-align> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<variant> chris2077: whois.net
<merike> now I need to figure out how to set it so that it executes those commands automatically at boot
<graphikz`> chris2077 : http://DNSstuff.com
<bend1> chris2077: type host sitename at a  terminal prompt
<paul__> so how do i access the graphical gparted?
<graphikz`> what is the command line to change a user's home directory?
<godofredo07> soundray, it won't let me add a new partition..i guess i should do it off a live cd
<alejo> variant: but where do I put this? Is for a program lunch from X
<soundray> variant: your suggestion for alejo needs some explanation I think
<chris2077> variant graphikz bendl: thanks
<Godsey> graphikz`: usermod -d /new user
<variant> paul__: gksudo gparted
<graphikz`> what if it an already existing user?
<variant> lol program lunch
<Godsey> isn't that what you asked?
<graphikz`> ohhh
<graphikz`> isee
<graphikz`> nvm
<graphikz`> i read it wrong
<graphikz`> thx
<Livia> chris2077:  Ubuntu 6.10 has it built in, too.  System>Administration>Network Tools>Whois tab
<paul__> is there anyway to "log in" and have it in a menu like when i ran the live CD?
<flodine> uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> bend1: thats a handy trick. thank you
<jimbo> 'lo all
<soundray> godofredo07: so you have a plan now?
<jimbo> first time linux user... having an issue with add/remove
<chris2077> Livia:thanks, thats useful
<soundray> jimbo: describe
<godofredo07> soundray, i think
<jimbo> as user, no "Advanced" button is available. As root, "Add/Remove" dowsn't show up at all
<jimbo> *doesn't
<LaughingSam> Hiya folks. Is it possible to automount eternal usb-drives when running ubuntu in console mod? How would one do it?
<soundray> godofredo07: one thing about partitioning: you can create primary and logical ones.
<soundray> godofredo07: make sure you stop at three primary ones, and create only logical ones after that.
<paul__> how do you send a direct a message to someone in this chat?
<soundray> godofredo07: otherwise gparted will refuse to cooperate, or leave unpartitionable space, or both.
<godofredo07> soundray, in gparted i make a new partition called hd0?
<IndyGunFreak> paul__: pretty sure you have to be registered
<Livia> Paul__: Right click on their name, and left click on private chat
<nekr0z> dcc paul__
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, I allow unregistered pm's to send to me
<PriceChild> nekr0z, no thankyou
<soundray> godofredo07: no, hd0 is grub speak for the entire first hard disk in your system.
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: well, thats cuz you love everyone.
<soundray> godofredo07: (hd0,0) would be the first partition, called /dev/hda1 in Linux terms.
<Berto> i have gaim installed, but it's a very old version.  what's the best way of going to 2.0.0beta6?  Right now we're at beta3.1
<godofredo07> soundray, so i right click on the empty space, make a new partition and make it primary
<jo__> bend1: here my acpi-support file, i changed laptop-mode to "true", if you are running on pc u can change it to 'false' ... to create a new one .. terminal: sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support  and paste thse content into it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9842/
<soundray> godofredo07: no, make it logical if it offers that. Note the name. If it's /dev/hda5, the grub name is (hd0,4)
<alejo> no
<krugger> Small question: can use a shared lib that has its symbols stripped? I mean will there not be a problem linking against it?
<graphikz`> fuck, it still won't let me in.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | graphikz`
<ubotu> graphikz`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<graphikz`> I changed my home directory to /, now I can't log in
<IndyGunFreak> graphikz`: why did you change it?
<godofredo07> soundray, o so i make it first then go back into the menu.lst and change it to the correct (hd0, X)
<desertfish> anyone know where to look to get my old thinkpad to suspend/hibernate?
<graphikz`> FTP purposes
<pradeep> graphikz`, you can't make / your home directory
<graphikz`> I did.
<graphikz`> Lol
<soundray> godofredo07: yes.
<IndyGunFreak> therein lies the reaosn yo ucan't login
<krugger> graphikz, ctrl+alt+f1 and log in there
<godofredo07> soundray, sorry for making this more difficult then it was....brain stops working on weekends
<jimbo> Anyone? Problem with "Add/Remove" function: as user, no "Advanced" button is available (just not there...). As root, "Add/Remove" does not show up at all
<bend1> desertfish: what model?
<merike> notice {merike} {test}
<LaughingSam> Hiya folks. Is it possible to automount external usb-drives when running ubuntu in console mode? How would one do it?
<omha> hey, how can i see the users in xchat gnome?
<godofredo07> soundray, i apologize i have wasted 15 minutes of your life you cant get back :)
<desertfish> bend1 600X
<graphikz`> now how do I change my home directory?
<pradeep> graphikz`, you'll be able to login if the user has rwx on /
<soundray> desertfish: first step is to look up installation reports for your model on tuxmobil.org. Have other users managed to suspend/hibernate?
<graphikz`> rwx?
<merobertd> hi does anyone know about ubuntu oem installs
<alejo> I'm running xemacs from the launcher, in xubuntu. How I setup the path that see xemacs?
<soundray> godofredo07: those 15 minutes are my donation in return for the fantastic OS that Ubuntu is ;)
<bend1> jo_: thank you.
<superbenny> omha, go up to veiw and userlist options
<godofredo07> soundray, agreed
<bend1> merike: are you all set now?
<OuZo> how do i mount a ext3 hard drive?
<krugger> graphiz, change it back by editing /etc/passwd
<Cyrus25801> how do i open a winrar file
<pradeep> graphikz`, permissions read/write/execute on / which is a risk... so change it some place else where you have the necessary permissions
<soundray> alejo: if you installed xemacs from the ubuntu package, the path is already set up.
<jo__> bend1: should work, hope it helps,, :)
<jimbo> omha: when mine first opened, it was there, but had to be expanded. See if you have an extra scrollbar to the right...
<krugger> unrar e filename
<godofredo07> soundray, i really like the start menu on edgy 6.10
<godofredo07> soundray, one last question :)
<godofredo07> soundray, how do i make myself root?
<soundray> !rar > Cyrus25801, please read the private message from ubotu
<godofredo07> soundray, is it sudo -i?
<graphikz`> pradeep : Can we PM, this chan moves too fast ;p
<soundray> godofredo07: yes. It will ask for your user password
<krugger> sudo bash
<pradeep> graphikz`, ok
<alejo> soundray: I want to set up the path that "see" xemacs. When I run xemacs from the console, it see the PATH i set in .bashrc, but when I run it form the launcher, it doesn't see that PATH
<soundray> krugger: please don't recommend sudo bash
<Godsey> krugger: ya, sudo -i is way better :P
<krugger> I don't recomend it, but he wanted a root shell
<halitech_ns_test> sudo bash could really allow you to mess things up
<hendaus> hi
<godofredo07> soundray, thank you...I'll let you get on with all the other questions...
<merike> it connected well after those commands, yes, I wrote two messages before that one too, but I didn't target them as I don't know how you send those yellow messages
<hendaus> can anyone help thanx
<nekr0z> !ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> krugger: sudo -i is the recommended way to get a root shell. Everything else tends to mix up the environment variables.
<jo__> hendaus: whats up?
<soundray> alejo:
<soundray> oops
<krugger> learned something new. :)
<hendaus> nekr0z, i am newbie with kubuntu,i have dapper version i need to update to edgy
<chris2077> hi, i am confused in editing the capture source in kismet.conf, can someone help me
<hendaus> jo__, how are you i need to update from dapper to edgy
<pradeep> graphikz`, are you trying to pm me?
<krugger> So anyone know if it makes sense to try to dlopen a stripped shared library?
<nekr0z> !upgrade | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> alejo: in the field "Command:", enter 'PATH=/your/path1:/your/path2 xemacs'
<chris2077> i am aware what my capture source is, however i am having trouble entering it in the way they want
<nekr0z> hendaus: :)
<halitech_ns_test> from a terminal, do sudo "update-manager -c -d"
<soundray> alejo: you can do 'echo $PATH' in a terminal and copy-and-paste the output
<jrib> halitech_ns_test: doeesn't that upgrade t feisty?
<hendaus> nekr0z,  i open this site but i dont know exactly, can u help me :)
<nekr0z> hendaus: what's the problem in fact?
<halitech_ns_test> jrib, I think it will update you to the next available version, although I could be wrong
<soundray> halitech_ns_test: the '-d' is for "development version"
<hendaus> nekr0z, i want you to help me how can i make update if u wish
<meeseontheleese> ubuntu was my first distro, but due to random issues with my user accounts and eff ups in testing, I switched to gentoo, Im thinking of creating a linux box for my madre who has gotten tired of dealing with MS, have mass improvements been made to the ubuntu setup? what testing release are we in? still in debians etch or is it a whole different beast now?
<halitech_ns_test> soundray, for dsome reason now that I try it, it says it can't find the update-manager in dapper
<paul__> anyone know how I can get my gparted in the menu bar like when i ran the live CD?
<nekr0z> hendaus: But it is shown step-by-step at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades and I can hardly tell you more than is there unless you tell me what goes wrong...
<alejo> soundray: I tried that, but xemacs try to open that file
<Godsey> meeseontheleese: I like it much better now vs etch
<hendaus> nekr0z,  the problem i am using old version and i want to install devede, coz i need to burn vcd and dvd movies
<Tonren> How do I STOP a particular device/partition from being mounted when I plug it into a USB port?
<Godsey> tho if you want even easier to use desktop, maybe try Freespire
<soundray> alejo: make sure that xemacs is at the end, not at the beginning of the entry in Command:
<alejo> Doesn't the PATH for the program launch from the Desktop is set globally somewhere?
<Godsey> or Mepis
<aedes> what are peoples thoughts on running a server on ubuntu and which one is best?
<meeseontheleese> Godsey well when I first tried it, it was a nice distro, a little too much gloss for my tastes, but the bigest issue i ahd was that it lost my user accounts after a while, has such instabilities been countered? anyone have any complaints about their ubuntu box
<jo__> hendaus: hey, i'm fine thanks, upgrade is not recommended, beter fresh install, here some links on howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052 and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_upgrade_from_Dapper_Drake_to_Edgy_Eft_.28experimental.29
<halitech_ns_test> aedes, I run a home server using 6.06 on an old p2 350 and it runs fine
<hendaus> nekr0z,  thank you my friend but like if u told me what to type so i can be right
<krugger> aedes, I ran ubuntu-server and it didn't raise any problems
<yomm> !ubuntu-server | aedes
<ubotu> aedes: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Godsey> meeseontheleese: if it's too much gloss for your mother, then I don't know what to tell you :)
<pradeep> aedes, been running edgy as a server for while now
<aedes> thanks yomm that's what I was looking for
<meeseontheleese> for reference I was using ubuntu back in I think warty warthog
<alejo> soundray: I get an error message:"Could not run xemacs"
<pradeep> meeseontheleese, it's much much better now
<nekr0z> hendaus: Well it is told in that guide, it would be the same if I told it.
<meeseontheleese> lol, no I dont think itll be too much gloss for her, knowing her shell be saying ooooo, pretty
<meeseontheleese> pradeep good to know
<Godsey> meeseontheleese: I like freespire/mepis for novice users because they include everything like flash
<halitech_ns_test> meeses, dapper is much better now, not sure on edgy and fiesty
<krugger> edgy only has a small problem with OpenAFS
<hendaus> nekr0z,  if u are free , so go on and lets make it together..what did u say? :P
<meeseontheleese> godsey well I know about automatix that and since switching to gentoo Ive become quite versed in "the linux ways", as my friend put it
<nekr0z> hendaus: gksu "update-manager -c"
<krugger> you have to use the feisty openafs
<usbdisk> is there a file editor with a GUI on the live CD or one I can easily download?
<usbdisk> i.e. a hex editor or text editor that will accept any file type
<Godsey> I've used linux since 1993 but never for my desktop
<halitech_ns_test> usbdisk, you could always install XFCE for a lightweight gui so you have the tools available for you
<chris2077> i am getting this message with kismet - FATAL: GetIFFlags: interface ethX: No such device, any suggestions?
<Godsey> my wife uses linspire on her laptop
<jo__> hendaus: here some common problems on upgrading and solutions: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/10/howto-solve-ubuntu-dapper-edgy-upgrade-problem.html
<bulmer> do laptops usually attempt to check if their "hidden" file still exist before it boots? i wonder if my installing ubuntu wiped that out and it wont boot, but i can go to rescue and see the hd has the /boot
<ramza3> what is the premier ftp application for ubuntu; filezilla?
<meeseontheleese> also, shes a fan of beryl and likes the expose type feature and Im wondering how hard it is to set up on say a celeron running at I think 466 with an ati rage 2
<Tonren> Anyone?  Is there a way to STOP a particular USB disk from being automounted?
<meeseontheleese> cant remember if the ati rage2 is legacy or not
<Livia> Nvidia GeForce 7600 OC (PCI express), 2.8 dual core processor, 1 gig ram, Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy, Kernal: 2.6.17-11-generic, wine-0.9.32, NVIDIA Driver Version: 1.0-9755 I used Envy to get my graphics drivers, and everything went fine. Beryl runs fine. I installed Wine, and used Wine to install WoW, and that went fine too. Tried to play wow (beryl was off, I promise) and it was really, really slow. In game graphics for items were garbled as we
<Livia> tried a fix that I found *somewhere* in which a key was added to the registry entry for Wine, enabling OpenGL. Tried wow again. Much faster, same issue with in game graphics however, and 2 minutes in it crashes to desktop. Tried again, same result. Removed the registry key and it went back to not crashing, just being unplayably slow.
<nekr0z> Godsey: I use ubuntu on my laptop and am totally happy.
<halitech_ns_test> tonren, I think you would have to stop all of them from being mounted
<Godsey> nekr0z: I support more windows desktop than unix servers :)
<omha> Godsey, how do you find female linux users that are quailyfied to be married?
<Godsey> omha: she was a vms junkie before I came along
<halitech_ns_test> meese, I'm pretty sure the rage2 is legacy
<_raphael_> can I make ubuntu remember the wep code? now I have to plot it every time I login
<Godsey> being a unix user, I told her how stupid filesystem versioning is
<Godsey> :)
<hendaus> nekr0z,  it shows this on the terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9867/
<kbrooks> Godsey, as in, theres none?
<Lam_> i'm upgrading my self-compiled gaim 2b5 to 2b6.  can i just ./configure, make, make install and it'll upgrade 2b5, or do i have to uninstall 2b5 first? (and if so, how?)
<halitech_ns_test> raphael, have you tried using wlassistant?
<omha> Godsey, the perfect way to find a gals heart
<Tonren> halitech_ns_test: Does it really just automount every possible partition whenever possible?
<hendaus> jo__,  ty :)
<_raphael_> halitech_ns_test: no. now I am using the gnome networkmanager
<ramza3> I guess gftp
<halitech_ns_test> tonren, only if it is a removable drive, hard drive partitions you have to mount but any usb drive I've hooked up has always automounted
<jo__> hendaus: u should backup your system before going to the unknown
<Godsey> she's changed alot since she got out of university tho :)
<facugaich> Lam_, I uninstalled b5 before compiling b6, so I guess you can do it
<digitize> hey, i'm experienced using debian, ubuntu, and a bunch of other distros, but ubuntu specifically, do you think fiesty fawn is at the point where it's stable enough to use (keeping in mind i will run into bugs)
<Godsey> she basically uses email, and searches ebay and craigslist for crap to buy for the house now
<Tonren> halitech_ns_test: Hmmm.
<nekr0z> hendaus: You didn't end that line with "
<halitech_ns_test> raphael, maybe try wlassistant, from what I've heard it works pretty good for that
<nekr0z> hendaus: press CTRL+C and go again
<kbrooks> digitize, #ubuntu+1 plz
<usbdisk> is it possible to format an ntfs partition on an external usb drive from a live cd? I've given up trying to fix it.
<digitize> kbrooks: hmm, alright, ty
<cables> Does anyone know of a good NTP server?
<kbrooks> digitize, hint: read topic
<slippyr4> evening all
<_raphael_> halitech_ns_test: it`s a kde prog...
<halitech_ns_test> usbdisk, I don't know if the live cd will but maybe the bootable gparted live cd should
<jo__> usbdisk: try gparted livedisk, is better than on distro-livecd
<hendaus> nekr0z,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9873/
<piglit> can annyone please help me out i am trying to install a TV-card AVER-media M150-D witch uses the CX23882-19 chipset and a CX23416-12 Mpeg II decoder al goes well the modules get loaded when i do a lsmod i can see cx8800  and cx88xx but when i startup this error msg (twice): "videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument"
<halitech_ns_test> raphael, it should still run, will just install any needed librairies it needs
<piglit> can annyone please point me in the right direction?
<nekr0z> !hi | slippyr4
<ubotu> slippyr4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nekr0z> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<hendaus> jo__,  i am newbie on kubuntu i dont know how to make backup :<
<|mikel_868|> hi all
<jo__> hendaus: its easier than upgrade, i can tell u, takes u 10 min and than u are free to go
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone knows a good P2P program to download music and video that DO NOT uses java?
<nekr0z> hendaus: are you sure your system is healthy?
<bulmer> Tonren: there is a command  pmount --lock device pid   i have not used it, just came across it
<usbdisk> I get a bluescreen on any windows machine (XP or even vista) error in NTFS.sys driver, including the windows boot CDs. I just want to format the OS partition! Someone please help me.
<Livia> LaNCeloT_RW: UTorrent.
<datelus> LaNCeloT_RW,  i use revconnect ( with wine ) and qbittorrent
<hendaus> nekr0z,  healthy??
<slippyr4> usbdisk ? eh?
<Tonren> bulmer: Cool.
<Livia> usbdisk: Can you get into BIOS?
<usbdisk> yes
<buddy> hey... how can I deactivate the wine system tray adaptor?
<Livia> usbdisk: Can you set ti to boot from a cd?
<usbdisk> yes, I'm booting from a CD now
<usbdisk> I'm talking about a windows installation sorry
<usbdisk> I'm hoping a live CD can help me fix it
<Livia> Usbdisk: If you click install, it will let you get to the parition manager.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Im looking for one like :FrostWire, limewire
<nekr0z> hendaus: Ah, that was kubuntu? Then you'd betteg use kdesu instead of gksu
<slippyr4> the bluescreen is a STOP error, what is the (8 digit, hex) error code?
<Livia> Usbdisk:  Just make sure you select manual :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> that doesnt use Java
<hendaus> jo__,  i wish but nekr0z is helping me and i am reading him and yours
<LaughingSam> Hiya folks. Is it possible to automount external usb-drives when running ubuntu in console mode? How would one do it?
<buddy> hey... how can I deactivate the wine system tray adaptor? someone knows?
<alejo> How do you setup the enviromment variables seen by a program run from the program launcher?
<usbdisk> the partition manager on the windows CD?
<Livia> LaNCeloT_RW: zeropaid.com has a list of every p2p client there is.
<jo__> hendaus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<lynucs> hi all
<LaNCeloT_RW> Livia, i'll check it
<slippyr4> buddy: does it come up when you logon, or when you use wine?
<xtknight> alejo, use "run from terminal" and specify "ENVVAR=value prog cmd line"
<Livia> Usbdisk: no.  ubuntu live cd will allow you to manage the paritions.
<usbdisk> it will let me format as NTFS?
<lynucs> hey, could anyone tell me how to skip the "configuring network devices" at booting ubuntu?
<xtknight> lynucs, edit init scripts
<buddy> <slippyr4> buddy: does it come up when you logon, or when you use wine? << when I was using wine.. thats weird.. the wine programs was in my systray.. and now are in the wine system tray adaptor :/
<hendaus> nekr0z,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9878/
<halitech_ns_test> usbdisk, are you able to boot into windows at all?
<Livia> Usbdisk:  Nope, but it will erase any partitions, so you can reinstall from the windows cd
<slippyr4> buddy: no idea then, sorry
<bulmer> lynucs: why would you want to do that?
<usbdisk> haitech: not past the first loading screen. Even the boot CD crashes
<buddy> I tryed to reinstall wine but nothing changed :/ slippyr4
<halitech_ns_test> usbdisk, boot from the live cd and run the memtest, I'm thinking you may have some bad ram
<lynucs> bulmer, it stocks there about 1.5 mins if my wireless card is present
<usbdisk> haha, why do you think that?
<usbdisk> the hard disk will cause the error on any of the 3 machines I've tried
<tommy12796> I have just installed ubuntu on this computer and i had to struggle with a 640x480 screen resolution, it wont let me change it, is there anyway i can?
<halitech_ns_test> cause I've seen it before
<bulmer> lynucs: can you not remove your wireless card and only insert after full boot is done?
<lynucs> sure.. but i dont want to :D
<Livia> Usbdisk: What are you on right now?
<buddy> <tommy12796> I have just installed ubuntu on this computer and i had to struggle with a 640x480 screen resolution, it wont let me change it, is there anyway i can? << open the terminal and run the dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg command
<lynucs> are there any boot options i could set in grub? sth like nodhcp or sth :D
<nekr0z> hendaus: ok then
<Livia> Usbdisk:  The problematic hard drive using a ubuntu live cd?
<slippyr4> lynucs, or you could switch to network-manager for your wlan, and then it won't  get brought up until login.
<chris2077> has anyone found a GUI client for kismet on the repos
<tommy12796> buddy, i should mention that i am not experienced with ubuntu, i have only used it once before
<nekr0z> hendaus: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<slippyr4> buddy: don't quote the whole of someones question when replying, it's confusing
<nekr0z> hendaus: and change EVERY "dapper" to "edgy"
<VXWorks> hi all, does E16 work fine in ubuntu ?
<usbdisk> Livia: 5.10 live CD on different computer to the one that first had the problem with the broken disk attached by USB
<xtknight> VXWorks, yup
<lynucs> where can i read more about boot options?
<linxeh> is there a good subversion gui ? like tortoisesvn for windows ?
<xtknight> lynucs, kernel docs
<lynucs> VXWorks, yes it works just nice
<xtknight> linxeh, isn't there a tortoise for nix
<buddy> tommy12796, go to application menu, then to acessories, and open terminal... type there >> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lynucs> xtknight, thx
<buddy> slippyr4, ok, man.. thanks
<VXWorks> thanks
<usbdisk> Livia: does the live CD have an install option or should I use the install disk?
<linxeh> xtknight: maybe :) I'll have a look - was wondering about a standard ubuntu package if possible
<keyes> hello
<bulmer> xtknight: check this command  pmount for disallowing auto mount of usb
<VXWorks> and about E17 ?
<xtknight> linxeh, na nm dont think so
<keyes> will ubuntu be selected for the google SOC thos year ?
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I have Aureal Vortex 2 sound card, how can I configure it to play midi?
<slippyr4> linxeh, rapidsvn
<lynucs> VXWorks, there is no e17 yet.. the "e17" you mean is e16 :D
<xtknight> bulmer, cool thx dude
<Livia> usbdisk: Download either ubuntu edgy or dapper, burn the ISO to a cd, and then throw it in the bad PC.
<Livia> usbdisk: click install, and select manually edit partitions
<VXWorks> lynucs: ah, ok! how can I install E16 ?
<tommy12796> buddy, permission to pm you?
<Livia> Usbdisk: that will ERASE the partitions, but then you should be able to reinstall windows.
<linxeh> slippyr4: great, thanks
<buddy> tommy12796> buddy, permission to pm you? <<< yup man..
<buddy> oops..
<buddy> sorry
<buddy> sorry for the quote
<buddy> lol
<xtknight> bulmer, so what's in ubuntu by default?  i didndt have pmount package installed.
<xtknight> bulmer, or is pmount just the manager for what ubuntu has already...thouht there was some other "automuont" script somewhere or something
<usbdisk> Livia: I get the idea, thanks but surely I can use one of my existing CDs, either the install 5.10 or live 5.10?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lololol
<lynucs> VXWorks, well but all call it E17
<hendaus> nekr0z,  done
<xtknight> con-man, damn that was hilarious
<bulmer> xtknight I dont know, i only came across that command just now
<nekr0z> hendaus: save file
<hendaus> ok
<lynucs> VXWorks, maybe yo would like to go to #e
<nekr0z> hendaus: close kate
<bulmer> xtknight it may be udev ?
<gostone> Hey all, I am having trouble setting up wine and running winecfg, I get the message " creating configuration directory '/home/bboy/.wine'
<nekr0z> hendaus: sudo apt-get update
<lynucs> VXWorks, or #e.de if youre german
<lynucs> VXWorks, the best way is installing over CVS with the easy_e17.sh script from morlenxus
<xtknight> bulmer, 'autofs' kernel module proly
<Livia> usbdisk: I've never used either, so I don't know.  :)
<hendaus> nekr0z,  i am making it
<xtknight> bulmer, i dont think pmount will bypass the mechanism already implemented...dunno we'll see
<CapriCoRN^80> hi i got Ambient Technologies inc Ham plus Date Fax Modem (rev 0.) modem when i run lspci command
<VXWorks> lynucs: where do I get that script?
<slippyr4> usbdisk: is there anything on the disk you want to keep? or are you just trying to scrap linux and install windows?
<tiredbones> Is sbackup the same as afbackup-client? The doc on the ubuntu site said to use sbackup.
<Meta|Mind> anyone have a second to help me, i installed network manager (to manage my WPA encrypted wifi) in ubuntu 6.10 with the gnome desktop, i then decided i would like to use KDE as my desktop enviroment so i switched but know i cant find my network manager panel anywhere, but my wireless still works
<nekr0z> hendaus: when you're done, do: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arooni> is there a *good* ftp client?  (GUI)
<Askar> I have installed necessary plugins to see quicktime and I see them in totem but the sound is gone.. why?
<hendaus> nekr0z,  ok i am waiting
<CapriCoRN^80> its my softmodem
<CapriCoRN^80> but i cannot activate my dial up
<nekr0z> Meta|Mind: you need to install knetworkmanager for KDE
<Meta|Mind> i use gftp arooni
<usbdisk> slippyr4: I wanted to fix windows - a chkdisk or fixmbr should do it but I can't access any of the tools without a crash so now I've given up and decided I want to remove the windows OS partition and reinstall
<Meta|Mind> nekr0z i thought that might be it but i cant find the package
<slippyr4> usbdisk: and you have linux on the disk too?
<Livia> CapriCoRN^80: What OS? 	
<slippyr4> usbdisk, which you want to keep?
<halitech_ns_test> usbdisk, do you have access to a floppy drive?
<usbdisk> slippyr4: no I'm on a live CD
<arooni> Meta|Mind I cant get gftp to connect
<nekr0z> Meta|Mind: The name is "knetworkmanager". Are you sure you have universe repositories enabled?
<slippyr4> usbdisk: is there *anything* you want to keep on there?
<lynucs> VXWorks, http://omicron.homeip.net/projects/
<Meta|Mind> yea i found it sorry it wasnt seeing it in the default package manager
<nekr0z> hendaus: how fast is your connection?
<Meta|Mind> found it though terminal
<usbdisk> usbdisk: I want to keep the whole OS and programs but I can reinstall I guess
<lynucs> VXWorks, just be aware you have all libs installed and other stuff..
<hendaus> nekr0z,  300
<slippyr4> usbdisk: by "the whole os" you mean windows? or linux?
<usbdisk> windows! I'm on a live CD!
<VXWorks> lynucs: ok, thanks
<usbdisk> linux not installed!
<tiredbones> Is sbackup the same as afbackup-client? The doc on the ubuntu site said to use sbackup.
<hendaus> nekr0z,  now i am here --> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CaptainMorgan> how do I unpack a .bin?
<arooni> Meta|Mind um so what do i do ?
<nekr0z> hendaus: dist-upgrade will take time then
<slippyr4> usbdisk: ok. you have a really easy solution if you're prepared to wipe the disk
<nekr0z> hendaus: then you will have to: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<usbdisk> slippyr4: thanks, someone already said how to do that
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: is it a binary or just an executable file with name *.bin ?
<nekr0z> hendaus: and then reboot and pray
<slippyr4> usbdisk, otherwise, i'd be investigating what is the STOP error you're getting when you try to boot windows/ windows cd. The blue screen will show an 8 digit hex error number, what is that number
<buddy> tommy12796,  are u there?
<v3xtra> Heh, okay, so I accidentally set my time to Unix time I believe, and now my panels die after restarting multiple times, how do I change it back?
<CaptainMorgan> I have netbeans 5.5, and it's a .bin... I tried to place it on the command line with no luck
<arooni> are there any other good ftp clients?
<paul__> i just installed ubunto 6.10 how do i find Gparted?
<arooni> with gui interfaces
<nekr0z> hendaus: (this is just in case I'm no longer here by that time)
<usbdisk> slippyr4: thanks I'll investigate it
<Tonren> paul__: "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<masterkong> hiya
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: thats a java file for linux? where did you dowloaded that from?
<halitech_ns_test> usbdisk, if you think fixing the mbr will work and you have a floppy drive, download the boot floppies from bootdisk.com and that will get you to a command line
<masterkong> i need help installing 6.06 on a computer with no cd
<CapriCoRN^80> hi i got Ambient Technologies inc Ham plus Date Fax Modem (rev 0.) modem when i run lspci command
<CapriCoRN^80> its my softmodem
<CapriCoRN^80> but i cannot activate my dial up
<slippyr4> usbdisk: tell me that error number
<hendaus> nekr0z, :) ok brb,..
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, from the netbeans site
<xtknight> how do i monitor every file being accessed.  i want to be Big Brother, actually just debugging what the heck my usb automount goes by when it puts the entry into mtab
<tommy12796> where can i find my video card's bus identifier?
<garryFre> Hiya folks. .. How do I run linux under windows? I just can't get it to work.
<garryFre> hehe, just kiddng
<xtknight> garryFre, virtual machine/virtualization
<paul__> thanks!
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: is it executable? you know how to check yes?
<Livia> CapriCoRN^80: What OS?
<CaptainMorgan> it's not exec
<xtknight> garryFre, screw you!  you made me answer seriouslydadsf!
<computermc> does anyone know why some files that I deleted like a week ago would keep coming back after deleting them?
<v3xtra> I set my time to UNIX time accidentally, and now my panels disappear after they have restarted multiple times.  How do I change it back?
<garryFre> It was a good answer tho. :)
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. I had to make it exec..
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<PanzerMKZ> what about cygwin?
<jon_> whats the command to delete an entire director including everything inside ?
<computermc> jon_: rm -dr
<shatrat> computermc, what are the files, maybe they are being recreated
<jon_> computermc, thanks
<lwylie> anybody have a problem with Evolution becoming unsynced with the OS time after the daylight savings switch?
<computermc> shatrat: things like pdfs
<tommy12796> where can i find my video card's bus identifier?
<tiredbones> Can someone point me to some docs on backing up data to a cd and then restoring it on another ubuntu system?
<computermc> shatrat: I even renamed them, before deleting them
<shatrat> computermc, are there ~ backups still existing?
<halitech_ns_test> tommy lspci
<computermc> shatrat: no
<v3xtra> I set my time to UNIX time accidentally, and now my panels disappear after they have restarted multiple times.  How do I change it back?
<tommy12796> halitech, i'm in the middle of reconfiguring my xserver-xorg thing and i'm a noob at linux, could you walk me through that lspci thing
<shatrat> computermc, I would empty the trash and look for hidden files.
<bulmer> tiredbones: you dont back up directly to a cd, you back up to a hard disk then burn the image of it to cd
<usbdisk> http://ask.metafilter.com/48767/The-blue-screen-of-death-is-alive-and-well describes the error exactly
<slippyr4> tommy12796, sudo lspci -vv
<halitech_ns_test> thanks slippery
<computermc> shatrat: I will try that
<graphikz`> how do I change my home directory through terminal??
<nekr0z> graphikz`: cd
<Ind[y] > Hello. How do I make "sudo" to prompt for the root password?
<slippyr4> usbdisk, you certain that it's stop 0x00000024 ?
<graphikz`> nekr0z : That changes just directory, not the default home directory for my user
<godofredo07> soundray, its me again
<nekr0z> graphikz`: hey, what do you mean by "change home dir"?
<bulmer> graphikz`: if you meant your  userhome dir..  you need to edit /etc/passwd
<computermc> shatrat: there no hidden files in there
<tommy12796> thanks, i got the video card information but which part of it would indicate the bus identifier
<tiredbones> bulmer, do you know where some docs is to explain the process?
<shatrat> graphikz`, you could make a shortcut for a terminal that opened up elsewhere
<usbdisk> slippyr4: no but that describes the problem. I'll check and then try this fix if it is: http://www.retosphere.de/tipsandtricks/ntfserror.php?menu_id=24&
<graphikz`> What is the terminal line to edit that through terminal, I am doing it through a shell
<shatrat> graphikz`, but your $HOME will likely cause some problems if  you change it
<bulmer> tiredbones: umm google? i look for "backup to cdrom"
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, you should see something like this 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<garryFre> Hmm, I looked up about evolution and had the misfortune of finding out that a bunch of articles about the evolution of daylight saving's time. Kinda made a nasty heap of trash to wade through as they were quoted 100 times
<linxeh> graphikz`: nano, emacs, vim, jake, etc
<graphikz`> shatrat : I am trying to change it back
<shatrat> computermc, what if you ctrl + h in nautilus, maybe a backup that was autocreated by some program there?
<godofredo07> if i have a partition called hda3 what would i add into the menu.lst
<slippyr4> usbdisk, did you have some bad ram then?
<godofredo07> ??
<graphikz`> I changed it, and now it is causing problems
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, it would be the the info after the first :
<v3xtra> I set my time to UNIX time accidentally, and now my panels disappear after they have restarted multiple times.  How do I change it back?
<usbdisk> slippyr4: I don't know. I was assuming it was the motherboard causing these corruption problems but it might be ram.
<godofredo07> if i have a partition called hda3 what would i add into the menu.lst?
<linxeh> v3xtra: that doesnt sound like a time problem
<tommy12796> halitech, do you mind if i pm you?
<slippyr4> !patience | godofredo07
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, go ahead
<computermc> shatrat: what you I look for when I ctrl + h?
<graphikz`> Could someone help me out in PM?
<ubotu> godofredo07: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<godofredo07> slippyr4, sorry
<godofredo07> !add
<v3xtra> Well it happened right after I did that.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slippyr4> godofredo07, how many physical hard disks do you have?
<v3xtra> So, I wouldn't think it would be anything other than that.
<usbdisk> can I access ntfsfix with ubuntu?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, 1
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i just partitioned it
<slippyr4> godofredo07,  then it's hd0,2
<gostone> has anyone had any success getting winr to work with edgy eft5?
<shatrat> computermc, Im not sure, something hidden with the file name of one of the reappearing files in it.
<godofredo07> slippyr4, okay almost done..
<arooni> ok i need a good gui based html editor?  ideas?
<computermc> shatrat: ok, then theres nothing like that in there
<linxeh> v3xtra: why would panels (I assume you mean gnome panels) care about the time ?
<garryFre> I see quanta plus in the repositories for Ubuntu
<milos> quanta rulezz
<graphikz`> How do I edit a file through a shell?
<garryFre> Its a wysiwyg htiml thingie
<shatrat> graphikz`, with nano for example
<v3xtra> All I know is that I changed from 12 hour to Unix time by accident, and now gnome-panels will open repeatedly while shutting down.
<computermc> shatrat: its not a big deal, I might go post in the ubuntu forums
<arooni> garryFre: um so sudo apt-get install quantaplus
<v3xtra> The time+date applet in the actual panel needs the time format, and that's probably what's screwing it up.
<linxeh> v3xtra: at the worst you can log out, ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal, login, and delete all the .gnome* directories
<linxeh> v3xtra: you'll lose your settings for gnome, but it should fix things I guess
<cheesebo1> how do i mount my pendrive?
<v3xtra> and how do I delete all .gnome entries?
<garryFre> arooni That mgiht work, I usually use the gui pakage manager tho
<LadyNikon> it should just work cheesebo1
<Witwolf> Hi, is there a specific channel for Ubuntu Server?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, is this correct then ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9883/
<PanzerMKZ> for the questions of server then ask them here
<phaedral> I'm torn between the idea of trying ubuntu and sticking with debian-testing for my new dual boot laptop; looking for an advocate to sway my decision making...
<cheesebo1> LadyNikon, says unable to excute pmount
<computermc> Witwolf: I don
<computermc> I don't think so
<computermc> sorry keyboard problem!
<Witwolf> OK, thanks
<garryFre> Debian testing whould change a lot I woudl think you might run into issues as laptops are where compatibility problems would show up first.
<Livia> arooni:  There's a good one availible as a wiget for the Opera browser.  http://widgets.opera.com/widget/4687
<Askar> Is anyone here sucessful in playing .mov files?
<bulmer> cheesebo1: the user must be a member of group plugdev
<Witwolf> Ubuntu uses postfix instead of sendmail for its mail transport?
<phaedral> garryFre: thx, that's a pretty good issue
<graphikz`> and the default home directory is $HOME?
<PanzerMKZ> can't you change to sendmail
<cheesebo1> bulmer, ho do imake it one?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, did that link work?
<graphikz`> /home
<cheesebo1> how*
<garryFre> phaedral welcome
<bulmer> cheesebo1: you add the user to that group
<cheesebo1> bulmer, how do i do that?
<ompaul> Witwolf, yes, however if you want that other thing you can install it
<Witwolf> No I am just checking. I am redoing our server and I want to change from SUSE to Debian/Ubuntu
<LadyNikon> cheesebo1: weird
<computermc> Is it faster to run a VM that you created using vmware-server in the vmware-player?
<tommy12796> halitech, did you get my pm?
<PanzerMKZ> well on my box here I don't think you get either one
<PanzerMKZ> you have to apt-get what you want
<godofredo07> can someone tell me if i edited menu.lst correctly?
<Witwolf> I think postfix is a bit easier to maintain and get running than sendmail. What do you think?
<tiredbones> when baking up data file do they have to have the suffix .iso if they are being store on a cd?
<PanzerMKZ> I use neither
<bulmer> tiredbones: nope
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, got it but it doesn't seem to be sending my reply, forgot I haven't registered lately
<ompaul> Witwolf, you need universe for sendmail, and postfix is almost human readable so yes it is easier unless you have multiples of 10k users
<graphikz`> Okay, now what do I set as the home dir?
<ompaul> Witwolf, at which point other considerations slip in
<slippyr4> godofredo07, sorry, just checking now
<godofredo07> slippyr4, k
<bulmer> graphikz`: what are you really attempting to do?
<Witwolf> Hit me.
<tommy12796> ah, can you send it over the chatroom?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, those lines you're editing are commented out
<slippyr4> godofredo07, edit the ones *without* the # sign at the start
<graphikz`> change my home directory to it's default
<Witwolf> What do you suggest?
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, host bridge is normally somethign with your motherboard, do you know what video card you have?
<ompaul> Witwolf, postfix
<Witwolf> Thats what I am using now.
<tommy12796> halitech, ATI RADEON Xpress 200
<bulmer> graphikz`: what happened? what did you change?
<milos> hello
<godofredo07> slippyr4, commented out?
<graphikz`> I changed the home dir to /, then I realized after I restarted it was a bad idea
<Witwolf> I think security wise there is less that can go wrong as well.
<milos> I need usplash themes
<slippyr4> godofredo07, they're just notes if you like. the # at the start tells grub to ignore them.
<tiredbones> bulmer, I back up some file on my son 's laptop and then tried to read them on my system. My system tells me that the cd is blank. If I go back to my son laptop it see the file on the cd. can yoy explain?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, could you edit it on pastebin?
<bulmer> graphikz`: do you have a root account? because changing it with as a user may screw things up
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, you should have something saying "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc"
<slippyr4> godofredo07, no. pastbin your whole menu.lst
<graphikz`> i fixed it
<graphikz`> :D
<graphikz`> it was /home/<username/
<bulmer> tiredbones umm how did you burn it? what os is in your system, your sons system?
<tommy12796> halitech, PCI:1:5:0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a61
<bulmer> graphikz`: its fixed, congrats
<graphikz`> And I got my ftp to work how I want, so I'm good
<graphikz`> THanks guys
<godofredo07> slippyr4, there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9887/
<rkirmizi> hi all how can i input my sudo password into the raw? for example i wanna add an alias on my .bashrc when i type "whatsup" it will take it "sudo apt-get update" with the sudo password
<halitech_ns_test> tommy, okay, so it would be 01:05:00
<tommy12796> ok, thanks halitech
<shatrat> tommy12796, you shouldnt even need to put the pci address down in the xorg.conf, i just leave that blank.  If youre having trouble getting that chipset to work the only way I got it going was using this how-to, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=200m
<amethyst> back
<tiredbones> bulmer, My son has dapper and I have edge(?). I used the file browser.
<slippyr4> godofredo07, ok, sec
<bulmer> rkirmizi: i dont believe you can get around prompting without password unless sudo has the option for passwd? i dont know the options for sudo
<v3xtra> I set my time to UNIX time accidentally, and now my panels disappear after they have restarted multiple times.  How do I change it back?
<Witwolf> OK, I have another question. Can anyone direct me in the right direction. I want to use LDAP for network wide authentication. That part I figured out, but how do I store the home folder on a server to access it from anywhere and have your settings loaded, where ever you log on?
<jamison> Can anyone tell me how to veiw what space on the hard drive is being used by what files
<godofredo07> slippyr4, k
<bulmer> tiredbones: okay, what options did you use to burn the cdrom?
<jamison> i got something taking up allot of space and want to find what it is
<alitrix> Witwolf: I think u need to make a domain for that and let the users login on that domain
<jrib> jamison: use baobab
<alitrix> with batch scripts u can make a driver on there HD
<alitrix> which becomes there home dir
<bulmer> Witwolf: LDAP is using a database yes? its not just a file(well maybe if its mysql) so you cant just move those files around
<alitrix> (and u can even make there My Documents and directorys like that to be stored on the server as well)
<LaNCeloT_RW> what is the name of win-32 codecs to play WMV and other proprietary files?
<garryFre> Wow the channel on mono is a dead thread
<bulmer> Witwolf: umm i mis-read you..what do you want again?
<Witwolf> yes its a database
<tiredbones> bulmer, i did not use any option. I created a folder and copied  my some home directory to it.
<rkirmizi> i ll do a little bash program when i type "whatsup" it ll look up the updates if there is an update it ll type "i m busy go around and come later". if there isnt update it ll call "i m cool man dont care about me!.. everything is fine :)"
<LaNCeloT_RW> !win-32
<godofredo07> slippyr4, is it that bad?! :)
<garryFre> w23codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win-32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LaNCeloT_RW> garryFre, tnx
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Witwolf> Have a server with all the files and get clients to log onto any computer and have their settings and files loaded, like windows but in a linux way.
<codecaine> lANCELOT w32codecs
* rkirmizi dinliyor: The Punisher albmndeki Broken by Seether feat. Amy Lee [Amarok] 
<codecaine> anybody know where I can get sshdump and bkhive for ubuntu?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, backup your existing menu.lst and replace it with my edit on your pastebin. you should thus be good to go
<bulmer> tiredbones: its reading it as a blank? correct and same permissions? user in one system does not translate to same user on another
<godofredo07> slippyr4, now then..i will install windoze
<CaptainMorgan> Im trying add the extra packs for netbeans.. I put JDK and netbeans both within /opt  and when I try to run the installer for the extra packs is says JDK not found... I double checked /opt and it's installed.. what gives?
<garryFre> LaNCeloT_RW welcome
<slippyr4> godofredo07, installing windows will screw up your grub installation and make linux unbootable.
<godofredo07> slippyr4, it says its read-only!
<Witwolf> Has anyone tried to do that on linux before
<LaNCeloT_RW> garryFre, Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LaNCeloT_RW> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LaNCeloT_RW> is only available from another source
<LaNCeloT_RW> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<slippyr4> godofredo07, what says it's readonly?
<bulmer> Witwolf: dont you have to have the client side of it configure to acquire those drive mappings and resources? those are not as easy as you think to do.
<tiredbones> bulmer, the user thing could be my problem. How to solve that?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i thought that was what we were trying to accomplish...oh um the menu.lst
<Witwolf> I think you might be able to have /home mounted from the network with all the home folders.
<codecaine> u can always reinstall grub when you install windows though
<tommy12796> halitech, what should i put for this "Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default."
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: try to run java -version and it will tell you which java you're using..it may not be what you thought you have
<rogue780> how can I make dd use stdin for "if"?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, um...what was the pastebin url?
<Halitech> tommy, just select the defaults
<slippyr4> godofredo07, it's totally recoverable, don't worry. but you'll need a linux livecd to recover.
<bulmer> Witwolf: thats NFS..am not sure how NFS and LDAP integrate yet
<slippyr4> godofredo07, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9888/
<garryFre> LaNCeloT_RW hmmm do you have multiverse or universe enalbed?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i'm going to dual-boot so i can play games...
<Witwolf> I have tried the LDAP configuration with a Mac OS X Server and that worked but now I want to find out if it is not possible to get the home folder hosted on a central server which all the clients can get access to.
<garryFre> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i should be fine right?
<garryFre> There ye go
<lxuser> my hard drive is freaking out
<bulmer> tiredbones: during burning, there are options to allow new "reader" of such cd to not worry about permissions
<garryFre> restricted formats
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i've done this before just i had windows already installed before i installed ubuntu
<slippyr4> godofredo07, i have to go now. install windows and you won't be able to boot linux, but boot from your livecd and come back here and someone will help you fix grub
<bulmer> Witwolf: you're referring to Terminal Services?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, yes it's better that way. ubuntu respects an existing windows install, windows does not respect an existing linux install.
<Witwolf> That could work as well
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, why my java is so slow? when I open Phex or LimeWire... the screen becomes grey ... =/
<slippyr4> godofredo07, as i said, install windows, boot livecd , come back here and ask for help reinstalling grub
<shatrat> LaNCeloT_RW, are you using beryl?
<tiredbones> bulmer,  Let me do some more reading. Something this common should not be so trying!
<LaNCeloT_RW> shatrat, yes
<ubuntuUSSR> download "super boot fixer" to fix grub
<Witwolf> Have anyone tried Xubuntu?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, are you 100% sure it will jack up my system?
<lxuser> I was seeing a carpet in other driver and then, too many resource been consume, cpu, mem and the temp of my drive go up to 45 !
<Halitech> LaNCelot how much ram do you have?
<lxuser> I have been used ubuntu for 5 months
<godofredo07> slippyr4, a tutorial online said its okay
<godofredo07> slippyr4, its windows 98
<shatrat> LaNCeloT_RW, java applications that use Swing for their gui are bugged.  There is a workaround for it but I dont remember what it is.
<slippyr4> godofredo07, it wont jack it up. just windows replace grub with it's own bootloader
<Halitech> WitWolf, I have it running on my server, works great
<lxuser> never happened someting like that before
<coolguy> Why does oss work sometimes but not all the time
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I stop beagle from running in the background
<slippyr4> godofredo07, and you'll need then to replace window's bootloader with grub
<madsrh> need help REinstalling conky! Didn't have universe repo enabled and now nothing happens. I followed this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<LaNCeloT_RW> shatrat, oh I see.. =/
<ubuntuUSSR> whats wrong with java swing? I was planning on using it soon?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, what is the eta?
<bulmer> tiredbones look into joliet format so it can also be read in windows
<LaNCeloT_RW> thats bad
<slippyr4> eta?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i would have to hop on irc from a different computer right?
<tiredbones> bulmer,  thanks for your help.
<slippyr4> godofredo07, or from livecd
<shatrat> ubuntuUSSR, well from what Ive read it explicitly checks for "metacity" so if you use beryl or compiz all you see is grey
<Witwolf> Halitech: What speed os that computer?
<lxuser> left the computer working for 10 minutes and didnt stop
<bulmer> tiredbone np..
<Halitech> Witwolf, P2 350 with 256 meg of ram
<slippyr4> godofredo07, the ubuntu desktop cd has gaim on it which does irc
<ubuntuUSSR> so the fix would be to turn off beryl I assume?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, so would it be easy to fix?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, very
<godofredo07> slippyr4, should you just tell me now?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, what would i ask?
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i'm afraid :)
<hannu> at the risk of proving how dumb i am... how do i retrieve a lost nickserv password?
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: have you figured out which java you have installed is active?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, ask how to reinstall grub
<madsrh> need help REinstalling conky! Didn't have universe repo enabled and now nothing happens. I followed this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865 Anyone???
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i won't lose anything?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, it's easy, many wil help you. i would tell you now but i have to go
<shatrat> ubuntuUSSR, there is a workaround for it but I never really cared to remember it cause swing apps are ugly anyway
<madsrh> or where should I post this question?
<godofredo07> slippyr4,okay but i won't lose anything?
<hendaus> nekr0z,  it still downloading packets
<Witwolf> Could you use Xubutu as a terminal client?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, nope. stop worrying, just be aware that linux won't boot until you get some help from someone here
<Livia> Can you temporarily disable a device in ubuntu dapper?  How?  (sound card?)
<slippyr4> godofredo07, i have to go now
<godofredo07> slippyr4, k thx
<jlist> hi all. is there anyone who is running web.py on ubuntu vm?
<Vince_> Good Afternoon Everyone
<_raphael_> is there a fast repo for the newest nvidia-driver that works?
<slippyr4> godofredo07, good luck
<godofredo07> slippyr4, i'll need it
<bulmer> Witwolf: most linux can be used, its the client app that needs to be installed
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, yea, it's older... so Im using synaptic to install the newest
<Witwolf> buimer: Where can I read up about this, do you use a bootp server?
<roop> How can I make the oss driver work?
<Vince_> Can somebody help me?  I'm trying to install either Edgy (if thats the current version) or Dapper.  Both are giving me "cannot mount CD-ROM" errors on the install CD.  I also tried the desktop CD which gives me the /bin/sh can't access tty; error.
<bulmer> Witwolf: i have bootp before, but it is not on, just to try network install
<godofredo07> slippyr4, can i rename the menu.lst to windows 98 instead of xp?
<ubuntuUSSR> shatrat, whats popular with building GUIs these days then? I don't usually code GUIs
<bulmer> Witwolf: read up on "linux terminal services"
<shatrat> ubuntulog, GTK
<Witwolf> Wil try wikipedia just now.
<bulmer> Vince_: you can also try the alternate cd  :P
<ubuntuUSSR> shatrat, cheers I'll look into it, not used java since my uni days
<godofredo07> how do i save the menu.lst if it says read-only???????
<Vince_> bulmer: I already did
<ubuntuUSSR> open it as sudo
<zafod77> Does anyone know the proper kernel option to get a MEGARAID scsi control working. someone told me now I can't remember it was pci=no"something"
<Vince_> If I use either the Dapper install or the edgy Alternate I'm told it "cannot mount the CD ROM"
<shatrat> zafod77, probably noacpi
<godofredo07> ubuntuUSSR, sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Livia> VInce_: are you using the livecd?
<IrN> Hi!
<shatrat> godofredo07, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntuUSSR> place a gedit in between sudo and your directory
<Halitech> Vince, did you burn the iso at the lowest possible speed?
<ubuntuUSSR> or whatever your favourite editor is
<shatrat> and you shouldnt do sudo gedit, gksudo is safer with GUI applications
<zafod77> shatrat: That's the 1 thanks
<eNons3nse> can someone tell me where to put font files?
<_ant_> safer?
<Vince_> Livia: I tried that already.  If I use the Live CD it says "it can't access tty: and dumps me to busy box
<Vince_> Yes I tried burning it at the lowest speed.  I've burned about 6 CD's and the MD5 sums check fine
<shatrat> sudo with gui apps can break things, can break sudo
<Livia> Does the livecd boot?
<bulmer> Vince_: have you tested the cdrom yet to insure they are not corrupted?
<_ant_> ive used sudo gedit for a long time... am i lucky?
<Livia> Vince:  Try redownloading the iso from a different mirror?
<zafod77> What is the name of the 32bit smp kernel?
<Halitech> Vince, have you tried to boot a live cd on another machine? might have a bad cd rom
<Vince_> Livia: Did that too
<shatrat> _ant_, apparently
<sacater> Vince_: when the CD boots up, choose to 'check CD for errors'
<Vince_> sacter: Tells me it can't mount it agian
<bulmer> Vince_: as a consolation, i have burned several cd's myself, it checks out okay on md5sum but some files in some subdirs are not checking out okay
<sacater> Vince_: it may be you have a crappy CD burner, or your download was somehow corrupted
<shatrat> _ant_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Vince_> sacater: Not with a good MD5 sum
<Vince_> and i've downloaded it 3 times from 3 seperate mirrors
<Livia> Vince_: What kind of harddrive you using?
<scheva> what is this
<Livia> Sata, or atapi?
<DeL3e7> what OS are u burning it from
<gumpish_> THIS IS SPARTA!
<Halitech> vince, will it boot on another computer?
<scheva> no no no
<Vince_> Livia: I don't understand why that would mater but its a IDE Seagate
<scheva> look
<PriceChild> !ubuntu | scheva
<ubotu> scheva: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Vince_> I don't have another computer to test it on
<bulmer> Vince_: do you have a girlfriend? hahaha..all kinds of questions huh? hehehe
<Vince_> And i'm buring from XP
<scheva> ok i'm beginner
<Vince_> and i'm married with 0 Kids.  Would you like my tax exemption number as well? ;-)
<Halitech> Vince, as  a test, will your computer boot from your windows cd?
<Vince_> Yes
<Vince_> I just reinstalled windows
<Livia> Vince_: is the drive recognized in windows as the primary on the primary ide channel?
<ubuntuUSSR> thanks for the link shatrat, it would make sense come to think of it
<RiVeTeR> Hello, I'm new here and could sure use some help
<bulmer> you got a windows only cdrom drive? hehehe
<Evil_`> Text Editor wont let me highlight
<bulmer> just kiddin
<Evil_`> Anyway to fix that?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > bulmer
<Vince_> Livia: Yeap.  And linux sees windows as Partition #1 on HDA
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, this is starting to tick me off.. I just supposedly installed the latest JDK through synaptic and the extra pack .bin's are not find the JDK/JVM
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, did you update-alternatives?
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: thats why i asked you which java you think you have?
<Livia> Vince_: How much free space do you have?
<Vince_> Plenty
<Botamis2> Hi, when I boot up I get the error "Failed to start the X server." I've had this error like 20 times and I still have no idea how to fix it.
<RiVeTeR> Anyone able to help me with wifi?
<CaptainMorgan> update-alts ?
<Vince_> I already set the paritions up for Ubuntu
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, its detailed on wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Halitech> Botamis, sounds like your video card isn't configured correctly
<breezystill> how do I restore an application I used ctrl+Z on?
<Vince_> But isn't this out of the way The OS shouln't have any interaction with the HD at this point
<PriceChild> CaptainMorgan, you have to select the new java as default
<emet> what does kill -9 do
<Botamis2> Halitech: what's the command to configure it.
<gumpish_> kills things
<PriceChild> emet, kills a process
<chavo> breezystill, fg
<breezystill> thanks
<_ant_> !nvidia | Botamis2
<Botamis2> !nvidia
<ubotu> Botamis2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Halitech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Botamis2> thanks, that's what i was lookin for
<Halitech> np
<arooni> help!  i have edgy and my synpatics touchpad doesnt allow scrolling... ive already googled for stuff and i cant figure it out
<RiVeTeR> can someone offer me some wifi help... I'm a noob
<bulmer> RiVeTeR: what you got? what you have done? you have your own AP?
<Vince_> Ok  Maybe we can hit this another way
<godofredo07> okay, i made a partition for windows and now, i have to install it. Windows wants to find unallocated disk space and also wants to format drive c...what is going on here?
<Botamis2> Halitech: ok once I'm done what do I do?
<simmerz> I have a dapper install on a server, is there any way to get php 5.2 on there from a deb in a later distribution?
<Botamis2> startx?
<Halitech> Botamis2, try startx or rebooting
<Botamis2> ok
<Vince_> I also tried installing breezy.  I was going to upgrade from there.  It mounts and installs fine.  However when It gets to the point where I can setup the USER ID and PASSWORD it just keeps repeating that section
<Livia> Vince_: So you setup the partition from..windows?  Who's the manufac of the cd drive?
<Vince_> Livia: No I set up the partitions from another Ubuntu CD, Breezy to be exact.  I belive its a Sony CD Recordable
<godofredo07> what is the windows installer talking about?
<RiVeTeR> bulmer;  I'm new at this... what is my own AP?
<_ant_> !wifi | RiVeTeR
<godofredo07> format drive c?
<godofredo07> i have so many partitions how does it choose one?
<lufis> Hello. This isn't exactly Ubuntu-related but there are so many helpful geeks here I hope you don't mind me asking anyway. I have a Sandisk Memory Stick Pro (ick, I know). When I try to format it in my camera (what I'm using it in) it says "Cannot format: card protected". The same happens when trying to write to it in Nautilus. The card has a "lock" slide button on it but it is off. It has "magic gate" technology... does that have
<ubotu> RiVeTeR: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kuma> hi, i have a usb thumb drive mounted, but i can't umount it. It says that is busy, is there any way to list the processes running from the drive
<Halitech> Riveter, do you have a wireless router?
<CaptainMorgan> bulmer, what do you mean 'as default' ?
<CaptainMorgan> I don't anything like that on that page
<RiVeTeR> yes, I have a router but my problem is not recognizing my builtin wifit
<jarek> hi! do somebody help me? i already install xgl and beryl on ati x1100 graphic and it still dont work. can you tell me why?
<shatrat> ATI is bad at what they do.
<Livia> Vince_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport make sure its compatible.
<Halitech> Riveter, what kind of card/laptop?
<Tonren> shatrat: I'm using XGL and Beryl because I'm on ATI and can't use AIGLX
<RiVeTeR> my laptop is Lenovo 3000 v100 and the card is a broadcom
<TheCruisemaniac> hello
<godofredo07> windows says its going to format drive C: ...how does it know what partition to use?/
<TheCruisemaniac> I would need some help in installing beryl
<Livia> Lufis:  Put the card back in the camera, go through the menu (or manual, or google the manual if you don't have it) see if there is a setting for locking the card from the camera ( a software setting)
<godofredo07> can someone walk me through installing windows on a partition... :(
<kuma> hi, i have a usb thumb drive mounted, but i can't umount it. It says that is busy, is there any way to list the processes running from the drive
<TheCruisemaniac> I installed it and now, although my display works, i'm having junk displayed during loading
<jarek> The
<lufis> Livia: alright, thanks
<TheCruisemaniac> and also, the whole display is slow
<shatrat> godofredo07, thats a prototype program, I dont recommend you use it at all
<TheCruisemaniac> can someone help me setup beryl properly???
<lufis> Livia: I hope "magic gate" isn't some silly proprietary permissions thing, otherwise I just wasted money
<jarek> TheCruisemaniac: you are not alone. i have the same problem
<jarek> ati?
<Halitech> Riveter, do this in a terminal lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<grout> anyone ever have any luck getting a parkervision wifi card to work in ubuntu?
<TheCruisemaniac> jarek: Nope, nVidia Go 7300
<Livia> Lufis: MagicGate is a copy-protection technology introduced by Sony in 1999 as part of the Secure Digital Music Initiative (SDMI). It works by encrypting the content on the device and using MagicGate chips in both the storage device and the reader to enforce control over how files are copied.
<TheCruisemaniac> with 256mb ddr memory
<kent> godofredo07: there might be people willing to help you here, but since its windows  you can get support from microsoft.
<Livia> Lufis: So says wikipedia.
<TheCruisemaniac> Asus Laptop ;)
<lufis> Livia: :(
<matkix0s> I'm being told I don't have this installed "binutils" (some background.) I
<Livia> godofredo07: Microsoft will only support you if you purchased windows separate from your PC.  Otherwise, contact your OEM.
<matkix0s> I'm installing nvidia drivers so...
<matkix0s> or attempting.
<Livia> Lufis: I think I have one of those lying around, I'll see if linux can recognize it.
<lufis> Livia: alright, thanks
<Danltn> What tools can I use to partiton a USB Flash Disk?
<profXavier> how do I know if v4l is installed/is being used by a device (webcam) ?
<bulmer> CaptainMorgan: have you figured out which java you have installed is active? type java -version
<matkix0s> Can anyone help me with installing my nvidia drivers? I'm running the app and getting "binutils" is not instlled.
<robbie_crash> What would cause my root password to change? and how can I reset it?
<bulmer> RiVeTeR: AP as in access point
<Godsey> matkix0s: apt-get install binutils
<HentaiSushi> adoweo <3
<matkix0s> thanks!
<profXavier> robbie_crash: maybe you have your cap locks on?
<robbie_crash> nope
<robbie_crash> clearly
<robbie_crash> :P
<arooni> hey folks
<Livia> Lufis: I'm using ubuntu 6.10, on a viao that has a memory stick reader.  Threw in the mem stick and linux recognizes it, but can't read the files...
<HentaiSushi> ok people i have a HUGE problem
<TheCruisemaniac> hello, can someone help me in configuring beryl properly
<lufis> Livia: hmm... this sucks.
<arooni> folks........ my synatpics driver is soooooooooo slow
<HentaiSushi> everytime i try to start mypc, when it starts to boot, GRUB fails alot
<TheCruisemaniac> i have installed it and it;s now garbling up my display
<arooni> how can i speed up the my cursor speed
<profXavier> your root password cannot change, unless you change it
<profXavier> clearly...
<godofredo07> shatrat, what do you mean?
<godofredo07> shatrat, i just want to play a game :(
<godofredo07> shatrat, when i install windows it says format drive c...How do i know what partition its using?
<profXavier> :P
<kevor> not really ubunturelated, but can someone give the the US drivers license syntax?
<Livia> Lufis: Did you check the camera for a soft lock setting?
<kuma> hi, i have a usb thumb drive mounted, but i can't umount it. It says that is busy, is there any way to list the processes running from the drive
<godofredo07> kent, i use ubuntu but i just want to play a game...I'm attempting to install windows but it keeps saying FORMATTING DRIVE C: and i'm not sure if i should click it in fear of it overwriting my Ubuntu partition...
<Livia> Lufis: What camera you using>
<chris2077> _ant_ did you say you used kismet earlier?
<kevor> like N12346567
<Godsey> kuma: lsof | grep /mnt
<lufis> Livia: yeah, it doesn't have anything related. It does support memory stick though, I don't know why they wouldn't throw in the magic gate crap with it.
<robbie_crash> That's what I figured, but I haven't changed it, and it won't let me do anything that requires root
<HentaiSushi> whenever i try to boot my computer, GRUB has a random error and fails to load
<kuma> Godsey: thx
<lufis> Livia: minolta dimage
<profXavier> how do I know if v4l is installed/is being used by a device (webcam) ?
<robbie_crash> So is there a way to reset it?
<dude_> i have a gremlin in my machine
<profXavier> reinstall
<Halitech> HentaiSushi, what number?
<PriceChild> kevor, > #ubuntu-offtopic
<HentaiSushi> ummm
<HentaiSushi> crap
<HentaiSushi> i think 86 or something
<bulmer> robbie_crash: what happens when you do sudo su -
<purpleplether> how to edit start up script
<kuma> Godsey: it didn't show nothing
<HentaiSushi> but it happens alot
<Danltn> What tools can I use to partiton a USB Flash Disk?
<TheCruisemaniac> can someone help me with beryl on dapper w/ nVidia Go 7300 card???
<HentaiSushi> i have to reset and reset and reset and eventually it loads
<dude_> i close vlm music and the music keeps playing
<purpleplether> how do u edit start up script
<robbie_crash> bulmer: asks for password, then tells me it's wrong
<rogue780> is there a way to make dd ignore null bytes?
<chris2077> _ant_: did you talk about kismet earlier?
<TheCruisemaniac> beryl shows garbled display whenever i'm loading a new application...
<preaction> robbie_crash: doing "sudo su -" is asking for Your password, not Root's password
<eranmane> Is it safe to use Wubi?
<TheCruisemaniac> GUI slows down
<Halitech> hentaisushi, would be better if we knew for sure, different codes mean different problems
<HentaiSushi> alright ill restart right now then
<HentaiSushi> brb
<HentaiSushi> hopefully, if it ever loads
<Black^Dragon> question, what program would I need to connect an ubuntu box to a windows network through a linksys router???
<HentaiSushi> :x
<Godsey> TheCruisemaniac: then you don't have a 3d card setup correctly
<Livia> lufis: does your camera have a usb cable?
<robbie_crash> preaction: same password
<bulmer> robbie_crash: you can recover maybe, by booting via liveCD and then modify the correct files accordingly
<profXavier> Black^Dragon: use samba
<lufis> Livia: yes
<rogue780> robbie_crash, if youi want to enable your root account type "sudo passwd root" once you set the password, root or "su" will owrk
<TheCruisemaniac> Godsey: I do have the nVidia drivers setup properly, the nVidia splash screen showsup during boot
<Halitech> Black dragon, do you want to share files/folders or just use the internet connection?
<Black^Dragon> samba profXavier?? I can get that through synaptic??
<TheCruisemaniac> Godsey:  I'm also a linux noob... so if u could also help me with the problem... it'd be gr8!!!
<kuma> Godsey: it worked with lsof | grep /media thanks :)
<Livia> lufis: you could try putting the mem stick in the camera, hooking up the camera to the pc via usb, and viewing the files that way.  delete any you find and then try reformatting?
<profXavier> u probably alrady have it
<HentaiSushi> error 16
<preaction> robbie_crash: unfortunately, passwords don't just magically change. somebody changed it
<profXavier> give a google
<chris2077> is there an aircrack deb package people? i cant find one. is there an alternative if not?
<Godsey> kuma: sorry, I forget the novice level sometimes :P
<HentaiSushi> Halitech, it was 16
<nekr0z> hendaus: I told you, that's a long story.
<profXavier> how do I know if v4l is installed/is being used by a device (webcam) ?
<lufis> Livia: I tried that, it won't let me write to it
<jrib> !info aircrack-ng | chris2077
<ubotu> chris2077: aircrack-ng: Wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 460 kB
<Black^Dragon> ok thank you profXavier
<profXavier> np
<nekr0z> _ant_: Hello there!
<Godsey> TheCruisemaniac: I'm not sure, I don't use X sorry
<RiVeTeR> anyone else using Lenovo 3000 v100 with ubuntu?????
<Livia> Lufis: can the camera read or write it?
<profXavier> if you need a hand setting it up, ask away
<lufis> Livia: nope
<Godsey> well, not since acceleratex was all the rage
<nekr0z> _ant_: I have finally solved that camera thing.
<robbie_crash> preaction: I'm aware that they don't randomly change, but files get corrupted and I've not changed any passwords aside from my ftp logon password in the last week
<TheCruisemaniac> Can anyone help me setup beryl properly, nvidia Go card on Dapper
<Orfeous> how can i specify swedish character in NFS mount in /etc/fstab?
<Orfeous> what options
<profXavier> TheCruisemaniac: try #Beryl
<hendaus> nekr0z,  i am waiting :)
<Black^Dragon> I'll try the google angle first profXavier, then after that I just might,, thank you again
<lufis> Livia: it recognizes there is a card, but says "card is protected" whenever i try writing to it
<profXavier> np
<chris2077> jrib, ubotu: thanks
<Godsey> robbie_crash: what do you mean, your ftp password?
<TheCruisemaniac> Xavier: do u want me to run beryl on the terminal prompt???
<HentaiSushi> does anyone know how to make GRUB ERROR 16 go away?
<Halitech> black dragon check here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=502218
<TheCruisemaniac> Xavier: dont mistake my questions.. I'm a noob...
<robbie_crash> Godsey:  the password I use to authenticate to my ftp server
<profXavier> TheCruisemaniac: ask in #Bryl
<RiVeTeR> any lenovo ubuntu users???
<PriceChild> TheCruisemaniac, profXavier #ubuntu-effects for beryl please
<profXavier> #beryl
<Halitech> black dragon, sorry kick that to hentaisushi
<profXavier> sure
<milos> lenovo blee
<Halitech> hentaisushi http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=502218
<Godsey> robbie_crash: is this the same system your shell password no longer works for?
<profXavier> hey PriceChild
<TheCruisemaniac> sure guys... thanx...
<chris2077> what is ubuntu breezy? never heard of before
<lufis> Livia: and when trying to write to it in linux, it says "Read-only filesystem"
<PriceChild> !breezy | chris2077
<ubotu> chris2077: breezy is the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger".  Upgrading to !dapper : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<profXavier> each releae has its own name chris
<lufis> Livia: I'm gonna try mounting it as rw, one sec
<robbie_crash> Godsey: yeah...?
<Godsey> robbie_crash: tell me, what's the difference between your shell and ftp authentication?
<robbie_crash> Godsey: now that I think of it, nothing
<figarogdl> hi..i just installed ubuntu in spanish...but now i want to change it to english...how can i do?
<Godsey> robbie_crash: maybe try your working ftp password w/ ssh :)
<robbie_crash> thanks
<chris2077> will a dapper deb package work on edgy?
<nekr0z> chris2077: it may, or may not
<godofredo07> i have tried to install windows and it acts like everything is going smooth but it never asks me for a partition...it is acting like it is just going to install....should i be worried?
<nekr0z> chris2077: you gotta try and see
<godofredo07> i don't want to overwrite my beloved ubuntu install
<chris2077> nekr0z: theres a glimmer of hope then
<Godsey> godofredo07: if you want windows and ubuntu then you may have to re-do grub
<Godsey> as windows generally toasts mbr
<Danltn> What tools can I use to partiton a USB Flash Disk?
<lmveloso> figarogdl, in the GDM Login, press F10 and choose the session language.
<Olivia> yo yo
<profXavier> godofredo07: usually ppl load win first, then linux
<profXavier> are you dual booting?
<figarogdl> thanks Imveloso
<Olivia> can any one see this
<lmveloso> np
<Danltn> Olivia, Yes.
<PriceChild> Danltn, why do you want to?
<Olivia> boo
<nekr0z> Olivia: sure
<godofredo07> Godsey, i understand that...i just don't want to overwrite linux during the windows install because it never asks for a partition...shoudn't it ask for one
<Danltn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Danltn> Nekr0z, that.
<HentaiSushi> ok Halitech, i think i sort of get it, but i have no WINXP CD
<Godsey> godofredo07: of course if windows toasts ubuntu, it's because microsoft knows best and you can stick linux where the sun don't shine :P
<HentaiSushi> is there no alternative?
<Olivia> so whats this alll about i jus pressed a wrong button lol
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Halitech> Hentaisushi, okay, then Houston, we have a problem
<AlexC_> Something weird has happened to some folders of mine, they have suddenly changed permission and I am no longer the owner. I havn't done anything at all. In Nautilus they have a little Lock icon on them ... how can this be?
<HentaiSushi> TT__TT
<matkix0s> What is the best way to stop xserver so I can install some graphic card drivers?
<milos> kurva
<HentaiSushi> isnt there a way i can install some other boot loader?
<aZu> hello!
<AlexC_> hi
<HentaiSushi> yo
<AaronMT> Anyone know where can I find the Tango-Human (Ubuntu detfault) icons available for download?
<nekr0z> !hi | aZu
<ubotu> aZu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aZu> I'm trying to get wpa to work on my laptop
<nightrid3r> matkix0s: sudo init 3
<aZu> :/
<aZu> it's not working
<godofredo07> Godsey, thats what i'm worried about... : (
<Halitech> Hentaisushi, you could try downloading a boot floppy from bootdisk.com and using it in place of your windows cd
<aZu> can anyone help me?
<nekr0z> aZu: tried network-manager?
<matkix0s> Init 3 just f**** things up on boot, x still starts...
<Olivia>  where is everyy one from
<HentaiSushi> you mean the Windows boot floopy that you can make yourself?
<HentaiSushi> or a different one?
<wolferine> aZu, what router?
<AlexC_> Olivia: this is a support channel, not a dating agency.
<bulmer> matkix0s: go to init level one, ie single user
<aZu> nekr0z: i'm using wpa_supplicant
<Halitech> Hantaisushi, either one should work although this is windows we're talking about :D
<milos> Olivia: hi baby :)
<aZu> wolferine: i think i have a linksys wrt54g
<HentaiSushi> whats that supposed to eman D:
<HentaiSushi> mean*
<wolferine> ok, did you setup WPA on the router?
<nekr0z> aZu: that's ok, but what do you use to set up the wifi itself?
<matkix0s> Should I edit the inittab to 1?
<HentaiSushi> ok so what do i type in the boot floppy prompt?
<atomiku> can i restart X without logging out then in again?
<aZu> wolferine:yes
<Olivia> what is this?
<AlexC_> atomiku: nope,
<wolferine> ok, then get a key off it
<Halitech> henatisushi, turn your head sideways to the right and look at it
<wolferine> and use it in your connection to get on your LAN
<bulmer> atomiku no
<atomiku> oh
<atomiku> Hmm
<aZu> nekr0s: i was on the ubuntu forums and there was a guide
<AaronMT> Anyone know where can I find the Tango-Human (Ubuntu detfault) icons available for download?
<nekr0z> aZu: and make sure you have allowed SSID broadcast
<wolferine> i usually rewrite one of the keys, since they can be long
<aZu> i can connect to my router i believe
<HentaiSushi> Helitech: wth?
<atomiku> I started some stuff like: python blahblah.py >&/dev/null &  then exited out of the terminal
<AlexC_> AaronMT: gnome-look.org
<HentaiSushi> er
<HentaiSushi> Halitech*
<atomiku> when I logout from X the python things should still be up yes?
<Halitech> hentaisushio fixmbr
<wolferine> aZu at 192.168.2.1
<aZu> but i'm not able to get on the internet
<HentaiSushi> oh
<HentaiSushi> thats it
<HentaiSushi> ?
<wolferine> or 192.168.1.1
<bulmer> matkix0s: no need to edit inittab, just issue command to go to init level 1
<robbie_crash> Well that didn't work, so after booting with a live cd, what files do I have to change to reset my root and user passwords?
<nekr0z> aZu: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<HentaiSushi> thank you Halitech ill try that right now
<aZu> 6.10
<robbie_crash> or is it going to be a billion times easier to reinstall from scratch?
<HentaiSushi> if it fails guess i wont be back for a while ;o
<godofredo07> does anyone know what the startup config file is called in ubuntu
<AlexC_> godofredo07: rc.conf ?
<godofredo07> AlexC_, where is that located?
<aZu> nekr0z: 6.10
<RiVeTeR> anyone using a lenovo 3000 with ubuntu????????
<bulmer> robbie_crash: nah,, /etc/passwd  /etc/shadow  i think thats it
<RiVeTeR> anyone using a lenovo 3000 with ubuntu????????
<nekr0z> aZu: but if you can at least ping (or even connect) the router, this means your wpa is working
<AlexC_> godofredo07: no idea, do "locate rc.conf"
<RiVeTeR> anyone using a lenovo 3000 with ubuntu????????
<milos> :) rc.conf in ubuntu?
<eNons3nse> let's say i want to unzip and whole bunch of files in a directory into the same directory with one terminal command
<aZu> nekr0z: what's the address i should ping?
<AlexC_> milos: I thought Ubuntu had one?
<godofredo07> AlexC_ , nothing
<milos> maybe gentoo
<eNons3nse> what should i do?
<bulmer> eNons3nse: go ahead
<eNons3nse> haha
<godofredo07> i'm pretty sure its something else
<robbie_crash> bulmer. thanks
<nekr0z> aZu: you'd better know what address your router is on... Mine is 192.168.0.1
<adrian_> Hello!
<AlexC_> hi,
<RiVeTeR> anyone using a lenovo 3000 with ubuntu????????
<aZu> nekr0z:my network is unreachable
<RiVeTeR> anyone using a lenovo 3000 with ubuntu????????
<AlexC_> !anyone | RiverRat
<ubotu> RiverRat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AlexC_> RiverRat: don't do that.
<Godsey> I have 5 wrt54gs routers @ home w/ WDS
<PriceChild> !repeat > RiVeTeR
<bulmer> eNons3nse: where are the archived or zip  files coming from?
<wolferine> aZu can you get to it via those two address I gave?
<milos> lenovo never
<aZu> wolferine: which ones?
<wolferine> scroll up
<RiverRat> AlexC_: I don't recall saying that.
<nekr0z> aZu: Try installing network-manager-gnome and using it instead of manually configuring wpa-supplicant.
<alikilaij> anyone running Mythtv  with mythweb on xubuntu
<godofredo07> ubuntu startup script...
<godofredo07> its something like...
<adrian_> I need some help with scons installation of linuxdc++
<eNons3nse> bulmer:  what do you mean?  they are all in one folder.
<aZu> wolferine: nope
<godofredo07> i can't remember!
<RiVeTeR> milos... why would you say lenovo never?
<wolferine> u cannot get on it with either?
<wolferine> aZU?
<ThePlaneskeeper> I am having issues getting ubuntu to allow me to use screen resolutions above 1280x1024, when both my video card and display support higher resolutions, can anyone help me with this issue please?
<bulmer> eNons3nse: one can grab archive files from just about anywhere and expand it in specific dirs..thats why i asked
<milos> RiverRat: because im from HP :)
<jrib> !fixres | ThePlaneskeeper
<ubotu> ThePlaneskeeper: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wolferine> ThePlaneskeeper: does your monitor allow it?
<eNons3nse> bulmer: ~/Downloads/Fonts
<godofredo07> RC.LOCAL!
<AlexC_> Just a while ago, Ubuntu hard-locked (first ever Linux hard-lock) and when I restarted my PC, the permissions on my other hard drive, /dev/sdb5 have gone whacky. It says I am no longer the owner, but I can read the files - but can not write. What could have caused this?
<RiverRat> milos: ??
<RiverRat> milos: Bad nick expansion?
<adrian_> jrib: hello? May you help me with scons installation of linuxdc++?
<ThePlaneskeeper> my monitorws 1920x 1080
<bulmer> eNons3nse: okay, what are the file names? *.zip or *.tar or .bz ? which?
<RiVeTeR> OK  good answer
<ThePlaneskeeper> my monitor allows*
<PriceChild> AlexC_, not the answer... but you need to learn about the magic sysrq key ;)
<eNons3nse> all .zip.  i tried unzip *.zip and it didn't work.
<AlexC_> PriceChild: what does that do? I've always wondered about that key!
<ThePlaneskeeper> i am looking at the above posted link currently to determine if it is of any help, thankyou, i may be back =)
<RiverRat> AlexC_: Check that /etc/passwd didn't get hosed.
<eNons3nse> only if i do them one at a time does unzip work like that
<bulmer> eNons3nse: do you have a java jdk? you can use jar to unzip
<alikilaij> ThePlaneskeeper are you adjusting your hsync and vsync in xorg.conf?
<POVaddct> eNons3nse: unzip \*.zip
<RiVeTeR> will any version of linux boot and find my broadcom wifi?
<bulmer> eNons3nse: btw, can you prefix your responses with a nick so we dont miss it
<jrib> adrian_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<GMWeezel> How can I have an application run at a designated time on a scheduled basis?
<AlexC_> RiverRat: the file seems fine,
<Blissex> RiVeTeR: some have the builtin 3945 driver *and* the firmware, but not that easy.
<alikilaij> No one here with mythweb experience?
<Blissex> GMWeezel: 'man cron'
<AlexC_> alikilaij: #mythtv
<PriceChild> AlexC_, http://club.mandriva.com/xwiki/bin/view/KB/MagicSysRqKey
<alikilaij> No one there
<milos> 3945 is for broadcom
<AlexC_> alikilaij: this is Ubuntu support, not MythTV support.
<RiverRat> AlexC_: Then unmount it and do a fsck on it.  Or touch /forcefsck and reboot.
<Blissex> RiVeTeR: they are sort of proprietary, so major distros cannot put then in.
<milos> ipw3945
<POVaddct> milos: no, 3945 is intel
<milos> hmm sure?
<eNons3nse> bulmer: sorry
<POVaddct> milos: yes
<eNons3nse> POVaddct: thanks, that worked.
<RiVeTeR> Blissex; I like ubuntu but I can't get my wifi working... its a pain on the net on one laptop trying to fix the net on the second
<ernz> Hi, can someone please be kind enough to give me an fstab line to automount the partition /dev/hdb1 ?
<Blissex> RiverRat: there are ''unofficial'' repositories with the right packages...
<milos> POVaddct: oh yes sorry
<RiverRat> RiVeTeR: Want to trade nicks?  I seem to get a lot of your highlights.  :p
<EnsignRedshirt> How can I check if my computer does a network time sync at boot?
<EnsignRedshirt> Something in /etc/init.d?
<AlexC_> RiverRat: I can't unmount it, the device is busy.
<bulmer> RiVeTeR: i asked earlier, i missed the answers..
<RiverRat> AlexC_: Yeah, that's why I gave the second alternative of rebooting after creating /forcefsck
<AlexC_> PriceChild: could be fun to remember the combination though!
<Blissex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: you can grep the whole /etc/ini.d  for ntp ?
<Blissex> RiVeTeR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<AlexC_> RiverRat: what will creating a directory do?
<ernz> Anyone, please?
<POVaddct> eNons3nse: unzip is one of the rare commands that can expand wildcards itself, normally the shell should do this, but since unzip does not handle multiple archive names, the shell wildcard expansion of *.zip must be avoided by prepending a "\"
<AlexC_> !anyone | ernz
<ubotu> ernz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RiverRat> AlexC_: It is a file in the root directory and it forces the system to check all the drives completely on the next reboot.
<AlexC_> RiverRat: cool, ok I'll do that now
<chris2077> small problem here - with beryl skydome, i cant get an image to be the background, it just merges with the colors i selected. i have made both color gradients transparent, but to no avail. what am i doing wrong?
<RiVeTeR> blissex:  thank you, I will try that!
<PriceChild> AlexC_, r..... silly elephants is utterly boring (can't remember what the r is)
<milos> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG :)
<nekr0z> chris2077: You'd better ask things like this in #beryl
<ernz> AlexC_ : Already asked my question. I know someone here knows the answer. You probably know. What's your reckoning? Automounting ext through fstab?
<chris2077> nekr0z: good call
<Wooksta> PriceChild, how do i stop gdm from starting again? :) (doing it on another machine now)
<Jowi> ernz, depends on what type of disk you have. /dev/hdb1       /media/usb-drive vfat defaults,user,auto 0 0
<PriceChild> Wooksta, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<EnsignRedshirt> bulmer: Grepping for [^u] ntp in /etc/init.d find hwclock.sh and hwclockfirst.sh, and these just have a comment about ntp.
<Jowi> ernz, that make the drive mount at boot time.
<_Freedom0_> hello
<Wooksta> PriceChild, well that prevent it form coming up at every boot (i thought i had to do -f remove gdm or something along those lines)
<_Freedom0_> i need to download the Linux headers 2.6.10 for my Ubuntu 6.10 edgy,please theres someone who could help me?
<figarogdl> i'm running diskmounter script in order to get acess to my NTFS partition...it's asking me if i want to use NTFS FUSE module...would you recommend to use it?
<Jowi> ernz, replace vfat with ext3 if you got that type of partition.
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: okay..so maybe you need to uncomment the comands within it?
<ernz> Jowi: Point well made. ext3 partition, mount point is /media/hdb1 and device is /dev/hdb1
<PriceChild> Wooksta, ah... removing it from /etc/init.d/ I "think"... if your machine borks i take no responsibility :)
<nekr0z> ernz: /etc/fstab has nothing to do with automounting, it only mounts things at boottime.
<EnsignRedshirt> bulmer: I'm not trying to change anything.  I just want to find out *if* the computer is doing a network time sync when it boots.
<Jowi> ernz, so: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 defaults,user,auto 0 0
<arooni> what is a really good html editor
<rada> hi, can I install .deb using Synaptic?
<_Freedom0_> i need to download the Linux headers 2.6.10 for my Ubuntu 6.10 edgy,please theres someone who could help me?
<ernz> nekr0z:....Does it do it automatically????.....!
<Halitech> arooni, have you tried Nvu?
<aorthr33> what is the default group for a user to participate in ?  I changed mine to 'audio' while trying to fix a sound problem, and now I can't do anything sudo
<gareth2> hi
<omegacenti> Any guides as to what a symlink is?
<omegacenti> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<EnsignRedshirt> bulmer: ... and "maybe uncomment..." sounds like potentially bad advice when talking about files in /etc.
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: that I dont know, what does those two scripts you mentioned do? maybe its part of that process?
<ernz> Jowi - Perfik. Thanks for your unbiased, no-crap attitude towards assisting me. Much appreciated
<milos> arooni: quantaplus
<nekr0z> ernz: Do what? Mount at boot -- yes. Mount at plug -- no,
<gareth2> i installed ubuntu on a secondary hdd, if i format that hdd, will be pc still boot?
<godofredo07> can i play games through vmware?
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: thats because i thought you want to enable some commented commands on those files
<Jowi> ernz, as nekr0z said. fstab only for boot time or to make default mount-points. if you want automount when a usb disk or device is plugged in you will need other solution.
<Jowi> ernz, you're welcome
<arooni> milos: i cant find that pckage
<ernz> nekr0z: Who said anything about plugging? And if it was a pluggable media, it would most likely come under sd*, no?
<EnsignRedshirt> bulmer: OK, but I never said that :)
<rapid> godofredo07, probably better off with wine or cedega
<matkix0s> So where can you edit your video settings from?
<godofredo07> rapid, americas army starts but is really laggy :(
<milos> arooni: quanta+ ?
<godofredo07> rapid, same with silk road
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: okay, well you know what you want..  :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone know how I can check if my computer is doing a network time sync when it boots?
<rapid> godofredo07, under vmware?
<godofredo07> rapid, no wine
<Olivia> where is every one at?
<Crazytom> My ubuntu install takes way too long to boot up can someone help me?
<rapid> godofredo07, use windows, or try cedega
<nekr0z> ernz: YOU said "automounting", which at all times meant plug-and-play-mounting. Learn to ask correct questions and don't blame Jowi for your own mistakes.
<matkix0s> I just installed my video drivers... Now where can I change my video settings?
<godofredo07> rapid, cedega = not free right?
<wick2o> hello
<rapid> godofredo07, ahuh :)
<PriceChild> !hi | wick2o
<ubotu> wick2o: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Wooksta> PriceChild, "update-rc.d -f remove gdm" could that be it?
<omegacenti> godofredo07: 55USD for uear as of right now.
<wick2o> I've made a "remaster", well pretting much just a preseeded custom ubuntu install cd....but i seem to be having problems with the mkisofs...it keeps assuming UTF-8 and "Using LINUX_HEADERS_2_6_15_26_SER000.;1 for ;opt/cd-image/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-26-server-bigiron_2.5.15-26.46_i386.deb
<wick2o> could someone lend a hand?
<PriceChild> Wooksta, I haven't a clue sorry :)
<J-_> Has anyone been successful at installing drivers for the nvidia 128bit TNT2 graphics card, or is it even possible?
<godofredo07> rapid, i can't add windows right now..
<Wooksta> np
<PriceChild> wick2o, ask and see :)
<godofredo07> rapid, only before you install ubuntu
<godofredo07> rapid, (tear)
<slick> PriceChild I figured out my copying problem from before, windows didn't like copying a few of the files because the names were too long :)
<rada> hi, can I install .deb using Synaptic?
<rapid> godofredo07, why can't you "add" it nowq
<Wooksta> how do i stop x starting up each time? is it "update-rc.d -f remove gdm"?
<PriceChild> slick, hehe :) Well done :)
<spike> hi there
<spike> what's involved in fonts name?
<spike> on my old dapper system I could say xterm -fn terminus
<PriceChild> Wooksta, You might as well try it and see.... but the -f flag makes it dodgy imo... but what do i know :)
<wick2o> ive been following the https:?/help.ubuntu.com/community/installCDCustomization
<DesertEagle> hello people
<larson9999> i'm reliving beneath a steel sky and can't seem to move fast enough to get the wrench.  :)
<nekr0z> ernz: For your issue, something like "/dev/smth  /media/smth  ext3  defaults  0  2" can do.
<godofredo07> rapid, well, i created a partition and when i go to install windows it never asks for a specific partition and is like INSTALL NOW and format drive c
<matkix0s> Can anyone lend a hand on graphics card install, (nvidia)
<spike> on the new one I have to specify -*-terminus-...
<godofredo07> rapid, and i don't want to lose ubuntu :(
<milos> matkix0s: apt-det install nv-driver
<DesertEagle> does anyone know why xmms posts a Segmentation Fault when i launch it from a menu but not when i call it from command line?
<figarogdl> what do i need to play mp3...Totem say it needs a plugin or something
<rapid> godofredo07, windows won't let you choose where to install?
<Halitech> rapa - no, you can do this though sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<nekr0z> ernz: If it doesn't, you need to put "UUID=smth" (udev ID) instead of "/dev/smth"
<godofredo07> rapid, never asks :(
<godofredo07> rapid, just says format drive c
<Halitech> rada sorry
<rapid> what a piece of crap
<PriceChild> !mp3 > figarogdl
<rada> Halitech: ?
<godofredo07> rapid, yeah..
<ernz> Jowi: As you are able to read and understand plain, non-ambiguous English sentences: That fstab line worked just as I needed - cheers. nekr0z: Thanks for your help too - you got the right end of the stick in the end.
<slick> Google earth will only run in OpenGL and it suggests updating drivers, ubutu is recognising my geforce fx 5200 and seems to have drivers installed already, is this a problem with the drivers or google earth?
<Halitech> no, you can do this though sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<PriceChild> !nvidia | slick
<rapid> slick, type glxinfo | grep render
<ubotu> slick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<figarogdl> PriceChild, what?
<godofredo07> rapid, can i use the americas army linux install even if it is old?
<PriceChild> slick, You will have the open source "nv" drivers by default which don't give acceleration
<DesertEagle> why does xmms post a Segmentation Fault when i launch it from a menu but not when i call it from command line?
<godofredo07> rapid, and no longer supported..
<PriceChild> figarogdl, see the pm from ubotu
<matkix0s> <milos>, that didn't work
<slick> cheers guys
<rapid> godofredo07, no idea.
<rada> Halitech: hm, I thought that doing using Synaptic would be better way
<godofredo07> rapid, any other good games for ubuntu besides wolfenstein and true combat?
<Crazytom> My ubuntu install takes way too long to boot up can someone help me?
<Jowi> ernz, no probs.
<PriceChild> godofredo07, quake4?
<nekr0z> Jowi: He's gone already.
<Halitech> rada using synaptic is the better way to install things but you can't download a deb file and install it
<PriceChild> godofredo07, ut2004 ? neverwinter nights?
<matkix0s> So to stop xserver use run leval one?
<dxdt> godofredo07, quake4 doom III, wow works with WINE and stuff.
<Halitech> crazytom what version and what do you have for hardware?
<godofredo07> PriceChild, any ww2 mods for quake?
<rapid> my god, WOW
<PriceChild> matkix0s, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" will stop it
<rada> Halitech: I have the deb file already on my hdd. I am talking about skype...
<Olivia>  hellooooooo
<LordOfHeat> irc.ffzg.hr
<PriceChild> !hi | Olivia
<ubotu> Olivia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Crazytom> i have a p4 2.66 ghz fujitsu laptop using 6.10
<Halitech> rada have you checked to see if skype is listed in synaptic?
<godofredo07> PriceChild, is neverwinter nights online?
<aild> 
<rada> Halitech: yes, I did
<PriceChild> godofredo07, it has a huge online thing yes :) But also huge sp
<Jowi> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dxdt> Skype is easy to install you can literally double click the .deb and the Gdebi installer will install it for you graphically
<atomiku> what was that port forward command?
<Halitech> rada do you have the multiverse and universe enabled?
<Pelo> anyone know how to go about setting up a printer using the command line ,  in cups ? for backup restor purposes
<dxdt> there is one in the repos too, but that's not the newest Skype
<rada> Halitech: I got enabled everything except cd
<neighborlee> anyone know what was reasoning behind removing new gnome menu in hurd ? ( asked in -devel but no reply as yet and can't find anything atm on forum )
<godofredo07> PriceChild, Quake4...Any good mods like WW2?
<Halitech> rada from what dxdt says, just double click the file or right click iopen with gdebi or use the command I posted earlier in the terminal
<dxdt> yeah either works
<Crazytom> Halitech, 2.66 ghz p4 with 6.10
<Priest-of-Psi> wtf gaim is go unstable
<dxdt> Thats actually how I installed skype, double clicking the file from their site because I didn't wnat the one in the repos that was just slightly older--it had a bug that was bad with my machine.
<godofredo07> all i really want to do is get Silk Road and America's Army Working :(
<Satan666> hi folks
<rada> dxdt: how come I didn't find it in repository?
<godofredo07> PriceChild, how would i install that stuff?
<nekr0z> !hi | Satan666
<ubotu> Satan666: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Crazytom> My ubuntu install takes way too long to boot up can someone help me?
<PriceChild> godofredo07, pay for it :)
<thechitowncubs> Hey, whats the package that outputs server graphs to a website?
<rapid> thechitowncubs, nagios
<Satan666> i've got a problem, todays update killed my ubuntu, i'm an total newbie with linux and now i think i need an older kernel or older drivers so ubuntu can recognize my wlan card, where can i get those things?
<Jowi> rada, skype is not in the repos.
<godofredo07> Any good Free* games for linux? besides Enemy Territory and True combat?
<earthen> Crazytom, could be your network interface
<Jowi> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Halitech> crazytom, does it seem to stick on anythign for a long time or give any erros?
<Doctordoog> just to make sure before I go offline and get stuck: I should be able to mount and copy files from an NTFS formatted hard drive without having to install anything for linux to recognize the file system, right?
<Crazytom> i can't even get an interactive startup
<rada> ok, thak you
<nekr0z> Jowi: Skype IS in Canonical Commercial repos.
<Crazytom> Halitech, it doesn't say anything but starting up
<matkix0s> How can I install kernal devel?
<thechitowncubs> rapid, thank you
<atomiku> what was that port forward command?
<mytruehero> I'm having trouble burning an audio CD with Serpentine. When I try to burn, it says "Converting files failed - Writing to disc didn't start so it is still usable." Any ideas? Is there a better program I can use for burning CDs?
<Halitech> thechitowncubs, there is also webalizer if you want web stats
<Jowi> nekr0z, what is "commercial repos"?
<slacker_nl> mytruehero: I like k3b
<matkix0s> Question: How would I install kernal devel?
<Halitech> crazytom, not sure then. do you get any errors once it boots?
<Crazytom> Halitech, how do i get it to tell me what's going on?
<Crazytom> Halitech, no
<thechitowncubs> Isn't there another one that displays png images of server load for various processes?
<robbie_crash> So, I've booted into a live ccd and am now trying to edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow but don't know what I need to do to reset the password for root and for me
<thechitowncubs> I can't remember the name of it
<thechitowncubs> ahh
<bulmer> matkix0s: visit uclinux.com or blackfin.com
<rapid> robbie_crash, you don't use root.
<earthen> how do i restart the usb interface
<Botamis> Hi, I can't use the nvidia driver.
<robbie_crash> rapid yeah, but when my installed password for root won't work, I need to reset it so that I can do anything
<Crazytom> robbie_crash, system, administration users and groups then change root's password
<tommy> how can i install a program on ubuntu? i downloaded the winrar for linux from the website but i dont know how to install it
<Botamis> I have no idea why.  The NV driver does work but it doesn't allow for 3d modeling and I can't run beryl with it. I need to use the Nvidia driver
<rapid> tommy: normally using your package manager. if its a rar, uncompress it with "unrar" then proceed from there
<Crazytom> Halitech, how do i get it to tell me what's going on during bootup?
<robbie_crash> crazytom from the live cd I can't see my installed users
<Jowi> tommy, rar/unrar is available from the repos.
<Linux_Junkie> robbie_crash: just mount the partitions and chroot in and change the password.
<Jowi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Halitech> crazytom, I'm not sure, I think there is an option in grub but don't know for sure which one
<Satan666> Can anybody help me? My Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Wireless Lan card since the last update, before the update i didn't need anything like ndiswraper or so
<robbie_crash> Linux_Junkie: I don't know what you mean
<nekr0z> Jowi: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<tj239> botamis, can you get it at nvidia.com?  they have a driver for linux systems
<robbie_crash> the partition is mounted, and I can open /etc/passwd
<zoli2k> Hi, I built a ubuntu based usb distro and I have a problem, that the system is not able to reboot or halt. Can anybody help me?
<tommy> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Crazytom> how do i get it to tell me what's going on during bootup?
<Wooksta> PriceChild, I found what i was looking for "update-rc.d -f gdm remove", worked a treat :) although form what i've ready im not sure if i will need to do it again if the daemon gets an update
<Botamis> tj239: I have no idea, I usually pick it from "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sbn> I think the graphical installer hung itself
<matkix0s> Okay... I need to install krenal-devel what command would I use to do this?
<PriceChild> Wooksta, we'll see :)
<nekr0z> Jowi: but I mistaked anyway. it was not in those repos. There's another repo for skype.
<robbie_crash> and should be able to open /etc/shadow but it keeps saying that it doesn't know how to open it
<sbn> It's at configurating apt
<Wooksta> how can i see if there has been a problem mounting my drive during boot (as part of fstab)
<paul__> i mounted by fat32 partition - how do i make it an icon on the desktop in 6.10?
<sbn> it's already there for more then 20mins
<nekr0z> Jowi: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<slacker_nl> tommy: I have a 'rar' package installed - works like a charm (no gui)
<Jowi> nekr0z, yeah. opera and realplay are there. haven't seen that repo before. thanks for pointing it out.
<bulmer> robbie_crash: you may have to use sudo  i forget what user one is in liveCD
<dxdt> paul__, once it is mounted into a folder you just need a shortcut to that folder is all.  Do that like you would with windows or however you want
<nekr0z> rada: You can get skype from skype's own repositories.
<amorphous_> which file should I set session variables in? is protocol to use bashrc or bashprofile?
<Jowi> nekr0z, I thought skype was only available from skype.com. was surprised it had been added to a ubuntu repo. glad to see it's still only available from there. :)
<Linux_Junkie> robbie_crash: then just type passwd and change it then type exit
<sbn> I think the graphical installer hung itself. It's at configurating apt. It's stainding there already for 20mins
<zoli2k>  Hi, I built a ubuntu based usb distro and I have a problem, that the system is not able to reboot or halt. Can anybody help me? How Can I debug my problem?
<rada> nekr0z: yes, I am trying that ... thanx
<matkix0s> Can someone please help me install nvidia drivers
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: your bash_profile will source your bashrc
<nekr0z> Jowi: But that's a repo anyway. Though unofficial for ubuntu (and official for skype)! ;-)
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: so put it in your bashrc file :)
<mytruehero> slacker_nl: k3b keeps giving me strange errors, as well :(
<NEaBPlayerGarth_> o.O Now it works...
<inono> can you cast a pthread_t to a pid_t ?
<sbn> I think the graphical installer hung itself. It's at configurating apt. It's stainding there already for 20mins
<slacker_nl> mytruehero: ok.. what are you doing?
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, thanks :)
<Jowi> nekr0z, it's 3rd party and not connected to canonical. I rest my case :)
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: yw
<sbn> Could this be because of that my network card isnt supported?
<Lost_Soul> please help
<Lost_Soul> my mic no work good
<chris2077> hey noone is talking on the beryl room, so sorry but i would really like to know if  there is a miami vice beryl theme-is there?
<Lost_Soul> i no can modify  capture
<Lost_Soul> :S
<mytruehero> slacker_nl: Just trying to burn some mp3s as an audio CD. When I run k3b with default settings, it says it's going to burn with "SAO writing at 8x speed" (not sure how fast my burner is, but it must be faster than 8x), then it says "error: probably a buffer underrun occured. please choose a lower burn speed." I manually
<inono> how do you get process id for a thread
<Lost_Soul> :(
<Halitech> Lost_soul, can you burn data files?
<nekr0z> Jowi: I rest your case too. Anyway, I was wrong initially.
<Jowi> chris2077, very doubtful. you will need to create one of your own. have some fun with the emerald themer :)
<mytruehero> manually set it to 32x, and I get other strange errors, saying that "using TAO burning usually resolves this issue." I manually set to TAO, and get more weird errors, saying to check the k3b FAQ
<slacker_nl> mytruehero: and what if you burn at 1x?
<Lost_Soul> Halitech, mmmm i no burn by linux, only windows
<mytruehero> slacker_nl: let me try
<slacker_nl> mytruehero: its asking you to lower the burn speed and you increase it...
<PriceChild> mytruehero, burn at a slower speed.
<slacker_nl> mytruehero: that's asking for problems
<zafod77> Having problems with a PCI USB card StarTech PCI425USB anybody know why it's not seeing any devices attached to it? should be plug and play but maybe there's something I have to do first?
<PriceChild> mytruehero, slower speed = less problems
<Lost_Soul> Halitech, in windows i no have problem mic
<robbie_crash> but which thing in psswd do I change? there's robbie:x:1000:1000:Robbie Crash,,,:/home/robbie:/bin/bash
<sbn> I think the graphical installer hung itself. It's at configurating apt. It's stainding there already for 20mins
<lisapc> how come my ubuntu can read my MS windows NTFS partitions ?  this surprised me
<mytruehero> slacker_nl: I just tried burning at 1x, and it says "probably a buffer underrun occured. please choose a lower burning speed"
<slacker_nl> robbie_crash: you want to change your own password?
<mytruehero> PriceChild: ^^
<aZu> you have samba
<matkix0s> Can someone please help me!
<Flannel> robbie_crash: what are you trying to do?
<aZu> lisapc: you have samba
<atomiku> what was that port forward command?
<IndyGunFreak> lisapc: its a myster wrapped in a riddle
<slacker_nl> robbie_crash: passwd ;) you don't have to edit your passwd file for that
<Chesney> Ok folks. I was in here not to long ago asking about my Linksys WMP54G PCI card. I did an lspci on a live CD, it returned to me "RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI" The system recognizes two wireless interfaces, but doesnt seem to be able to discern any information from either of them. I'm pretty lost on what to do from her.
<Chesney> here*
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: iptables?
<matkix0s> I need help installing nvidia drivers, and wish to setup my dual monitors
<vox754> lisapc: that is actually good thing
<Halitech> Lost_soul, sorry, looked at the wrong name, meant to ask mytruehero
<PriceChild> mytruehero, "probably"
<rada> could somebody suggest me nice IRC client where I can highlight messages for my nick?
<robbie_crash> I want to change my and my root password. from a live cd because I can't do anything in my install and somehow it got all fubar'd so I can't there
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, iptables...? not i.
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: sorry I ment atomiku
<Flannel> robbie_crash: Did you set a root password at all? (and have you lost it?)
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, I need to store some ip addresses so i can ssh them easily
<matkix0s> Please
<jrib> rada: any decent client will do that:  xchat for gui, irssi for cli would be my suggestions
<Lost_Soul> ok
<POVaddct> rada: almost every irc client can do that
<mytruehero> Halitech: haven't tried burning data. let me give that a try quick and see what happens
<XxX[[CE] ] GaNgStA> I'm operating  2pac ScRipT 2007 [Version by XxX[[805] ] XxX] 
<lisapc> aZu,  whats samba?
<chris2077> Jowi: never realised how customizable beryl is, very impressed
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, Ahh.. ok. np
<tommy> does anyone know the package name for winrar
<slacker_nl> tommy: rar ;)
<PriceChild> !rar | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<atomiku> slacker_nl: yeah, iptables
<vox754> Chesney: maybe you just need to configure the access point, WEP key, name of network and that's it. What have you tried?
<_raphael_> how do I setup a webcam in ubuntu?
<Halitech> mytruehero, okay
<robbie_crash> Flannel: I never set an explicit one on my install, it always just used my main logon password
<jlist> hi all, is there anyone who runs web.py on ubuntu?
<slacker_nl> atomiku: man iptables then
<atomiku> lol
<atomiku> w/e
<atomiku> i did
<aZu> lisapc: free software re-implementation of SMB/CIFS networking protocol released under the GNU General Public License. As of version 3, Samba not only provides file and print services for various Microsoft Windows clients but can also integrate with a Windows Server domain
<atomiku> didnt make sense
<lisapc> to my surprised, i installed Ubuntu as ext3. but ubuntu is able to read my MS Vista partitions NTFS.  THats amazing.  I didnt know it could do that.  Is this a new feature in Edgy because Dapper wasnt able to
<omegacenti> How do I find out what my CDRom drive is located at?
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: you can add some hosts in /etc/hosts (or create aliases in your shell)
<PriceChild> lisapc, dapper could do it... probably not automatic or something though :)
<Halitech> lisapc, I have dapper and it will read ntfs fine
<lisapc> aZu,  i only installed ubuntu.  and it reads my MS vista partitions/.
<mytruehero> Halitech: when I tried burning a data CD, it says "starting TAO writing at 48x speed", and then the same error message as before: "probably a buffer underrun occured. please choose a lower burning speed"
<tommy> slacker_nl, i cant find that on synaptic
<Jowi> omegacenti, ls -la /dev/cdrom
<lisapc> PriceChild,  ok
<Flannel> robbie_crash: then you don't have a root password, and you don't need a liveCD.  Reboot, hit escape to get to the grub menu.  Then select the "Recovery Mode", then you can change yourpassword for your user with the passwd command.  DONT set a root password, there's no need to
<lisapc> well thats a nice suprise for me :)
<omegacenti> Jowi: Thankyou :)
<EnsignRedshirt> lisapc: *Reading* ntfs has worked for several versions.  Writing is a different story...
<robbie_crash> thanks Flannel
<Halitech> mytruehero, I was having similiar issues with my dvd burner and I had to repalce the drive. will read fine but will not burn
<slacker_nl> tommy: do you have all the repo's configured in your sources.list?
<Chesney> vox754: I Tried setting both up with the appropriate information. I'm using a WRT54G Router, Just with basic WEP enable. It is broadcasting SSID, but couldn't get the system to recognize it.
<Jowi> omegacenti, (hopefully a symlink exist that is called that at least)
<aZu> lisapc: samba comes with ubuntu
<lisapc> EnsignRedshirt,  so I can read from NTFS but cant write to it?
<nekr0z> lisapc: I never had problems reading NTFS from ubuntu.
<lisapc> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aZu> lisapc: i think...
<atomiku> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 2222 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.5:8000 <-- would that foward port???
<Flannel> robbie_crash: once you get to the shell, it's `passwd [user] ` (no sudo), then the new password
<EnsignRedshirt> lisapc: By default, yes.
<mytruehero> Halitech: the drive has worked fine for the past few months, when I was running Windows
<nekr0z> lisapc: ever since 5.10 :))))
<vox754> Chesney: you tried "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<omegacenti> Jowi: Would you mind helping me with a rather lengthy howto installation for wine --? Diablo II?
<tommy> slacker_nl: do i have the whowha? (that would be a no, i think)
<robbie_crash> flannel thanks
<slacker_nl> tommy: ok
<slacker_nl> !sources
<Halitech> mytruehero, like I tell my customers, just cause it worked yesterday ...
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<slacker_nl> tommy: see ^^^^^
<zafod77> Having problems with a PCI USB card StarTech PCI425USB anybody know why it's not seeing any devices attached to it? trying to attach a USB HD on an older server
<Jowi> omegacenti, not really. wine works so and so for me. I tested diablo (first one) but is not playable. I doubt I would be of much use.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Thankyou.
<slacker_nl> and add some extra repo's, then aptitude update and search again :)
<zoli2k> thanx for help
<Chesney> vox754: Not yet. I will try that next. But I also gave the configuration the SSID name. I also tried putting the password in, in ASCII, and Hex.
<mytruehero> Halitech: fair enough. for curiosity's sake, let me see what happens when I try to burn a CD under VMware'd windows
<Unarme1> alright. i feel like an idiot, but i can't seem to make "make" work in ubuntu
<Flannel> Unarme1: you need 'build-essential'
<PriceChild> Unarme1, sudo apt-get isntall build-essential
<Halitech> unarmel - did you install build-essential?
<PriceChild> Unarme1, bah *install
<Unarme1> dont know
<Unarme1> i'll do it
<Yahovah> Hello, I recently noticed Ubuntu appears to have an error after I set my clock beyond the year 2038. I am wondering, does Ubuntu have some sort of special knowledge of a coming Apocalypse that ensures the operating system will not be used after this year?
<IndyGunFreak> Unarme1:  wha are you trying to compile?
<lisapc> im very surprised and delighted when I just noticed I can read all my NTFS partitions from Ubuntu :)
<nekr0z> Unarme1: and kernel headers too
<PriceChild> Yahovah, If I told you that I'd have to kill you.
<vox754> Chesney: since you say it is a Ralink chipset, I would be optimistic in that you only need to set up the ESSID and Key correctly and then turn on the card with "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Flannel> Yahovah: Based on how the unix timestamp works, 2038 is when the 32bit integer rolls over
<Halitech> Yahoval - google unix and 2038
<PriceChild> vox754, it'll be "ra0" ;)
<slacker_nl> lol @ Yahovah
<BigMac_> !lastspoke Seveas
* slacker_nl wonders why you would set the clock to 2038 and beyond
<BigMac_> !seen Seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chesney> Alrighty. I've been using linux for a while. But never played with wireless, so i'm having to learn as I go.
<nekr0z> Yahovah: You sure it's Ubuntu, not your BIOS?
<vox754> PriceChild: thanks for the info, I'm guessing, since I don't have a Ralink chipset.
<Unarme1> neato
<Unarme1> it worked
<Unarme1> thanks
<Unarme1> ralink
<Unarme1> about that
<Halitech> slacker_nl - he wants to set his dates up for the next year?
<Unarme1> wait
<Unarme1> nevermind
<Unarme1> i'll get this to work from that
<PriceChild> !enter | Unarme1
<ubotu> Unarme1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Yahovah> nekr0z, Positive, sir.
<Flannel> nekr0z: of course it's linux, and not his bios.
<mytruehero> Halitech: the CD burnt fine in VMware'd windows, so I don't think that it's the drive
<EnsignRedshirt> Heh, by 2038, we'll all be using Microsoft Linux.
<slacker_nl> Halitech: next year, or next decade?
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, I been trying to read up, but cant understand etc/hosts/DNS/networking stuff - everything i have found has been way over my head & I'm getting to deadlines :( - if it doesn't work soon they'll want their windows back --- makes me feel a bit useless :(
<Unarme1> forgive me. not as accustomed to irc chat style
<Flannel> Yahovah: it's unix's version of the Y2K bug, I'm sure in 30 years, we'll have patched it
<robbie_crash> So, resetting my password, will that reset the password that I need to enter for sudo to work?
<lisapc> this is great.  Ubuntu plays my AVI and WMV files but Vista couldnt play them.  anyone know why?
<Halitech> slacker_nl for what he's doing in 2039 and beyond  ;)
<PriceChild> Flannel, 64bit patches it ;)
<Yahovah> I ask this, because I am about to embark on a most wonderful adventure to visit John Titor to deliver important IBM 5100 machines he requested.
<Flannel> robbie_crash: Eh?  By doing that command, you're setting a new password for that user
<Yahovah> And I should like to have an accurate timestamp on my trip.
<Flannel> PriceChild: right, but I assume there will still be some legacy 32bit machines then
<vox754> EnsignRedshirt: Microsoft has obviously taken some ideas from the Open Source world, they are developing a Linux anytime.
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: so what are you trying to accomplish?
<Chesney> vox754: Out of curiosity, and maybe i'll just need to try this as I go along. when you enter in the WEP key, do I enter it without the seperating colons? 00:00:00:00 for example?
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: only ssh?
<robbie_crash> Right, but the password that I entered for sudo whenever requested was the same as my normal login
<vexati0n> does anyone have experience with VPNs on linux?
<Chesney> vox754: or ascii alone?
<slacker_nl> vexati0n: vpnc works for me :)
<Flannel> robbie_crash: right.  So by setting your password, youre also changing your sudo password
<robbie_crash> thanks!
<Flannel> robbie_crash: because they are one and the same
<robbie_crash> everything seems to be working now
<robbie_crash> thanks a lot Flannel
<Flannel> robbie_crash: and, don't set a root password, there's absolutely no need to
<robbie_crash> I didn't
<gubluntu> Anyone here have any luck running a mail server from a dynamic ip?
<vox754> Chesney: I do like this "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890" no separators no nothing, however I've read that you may need 1234-5678-90
<vexati0n> slacker_nl: vpnc works for me too but my problem is i'm trying to get into a SonicWall.
<vexati0n> and OpenS/WAN doesn't work so much.
<rwlyonsjr> hey guys - I am thinking about putting ubuntu on my powerbook - is there anything that I should be thinking about? If you guys think it is a bad idea, what PC laptop would you recommend?
<slacker_nl> vexati0n: can't help you with that (no experience with that)
<Unarme1> i can
<nekr0z> Yahovah: Well, the support for current versions will be surely dropped by that time anyway ;-)
<Unarme1> the things you will have to worry about are your airport card and internet access
<Chesney> vox754: Alright *writes that down* Also one last thing. I have the system reading 2 interfaces. wlan0 and something masterlan or something along those lines. I only have one wireless interface card though.
<rwlyonsjr> gotcha - This powerbook has airport extreme
<Halitech> vexati0n - good luck with sonicwall, royal pain to set up from what I've dealt with
<gubluntu> rwlyonsjr: ive got ubuntu as on choice during boot on my intel macbook...... runs like a dream... have used an ppc dists though
<Unarme1> right. that will be a problem, i think, because ubuntu doesnt have airport extreme support, or does it now?
<vexati0n> Halitech, is there a SonicWall Global VPN client for linux? even a closed-source one?
<rwlyonsjr> I have an older powerbook that I know will work with the first generation airport card
<rwlyonsjr> This is a PPC
<Unarme1> that will work most definitely
<gubluntu> s/have/havent
<neomilan> why is there 1000% people in here?
<Unarme1> it runs excellently on my ibook. i just happen to be an idiot
<amorphous_> pretty much, slacker_nl , i want to write scripts to update machines & send off sheets at the end of the night - would be nice to email them automatically too, but i cant get mail to send from command line. Its a set of cafe's - i'm trying to get their paperwork to the owner etc...
<Yahovah> nekr0z, I realize this, but I would like to have an accurate timestamp during my most important delivery. And I think the fact that I am helping the renowned John Titor should be adequate motivation from the Linux community to fix this error in all software products.
<vox754> Chesney: I'm not sure if the format is actually important but you may edit also "/etc/network/interfaces" to see your devices and let them start up automatically. I'm not sure about those Ralink chipset, but I think some of them kind of create other devices, not sure why. Ask here.
<Halitech> vexati0n - I have no idea, last place I worked used it and I just remember talking to the admin and he hated it
<desertwind> http://riyaz.bitinc.co.in/archives/2007/03/sale-cheap-linux-cds-as-low-as-rs-2000-45/
<omegacenti> Okay, for some reason I am having difficulties installing diablo 2 in ubuntu 6.10 usine wine from the repositories. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
<rwlyonsjr> Unarme1: do you have an airport extreme card?
<Yahovah> For the close of the UNIX epoch marches near, gentlemen!
<Unarme1> i have
<OuZo> how do i install jdk6? thanks
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: look into mailx and maybe /usr/lib/sendmail for that
<Jetfighter> Help me :(
<jrib> !java | OuZo
<ubotu> OuZo: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> OuZo: you on edgy or dapper?
<rwlyonsjr> Unareme1: Are you using 6.10?
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: and if you want to ssh to those boxes, install openssh-server (make sure you do not permit root logins though)
<Jetfighter> Is this actually linux, or it is like different?
<Unarme1> i had to run a number of complicated procedures to get it to work, but it works now. yes i am
<Flannel> Jetfighter: it's actual linux, yes.
<OuZo> jrib: ubotu Flannel thanks
<Jetfighter> Sweet, but a problem
<Chesney> vox754: Thank you so much for the help. I'm going to go attempt to get it working again.
<Halitech> Jetfighter, the kernel is linux, just a different distro on top of the kernel
<OuZo> jrib: ubotu Flannel im in edgy 64bit
<Jetfighter> I downloaded JRE6, it says it can't open the file with the encoding or something along those linwa
<Jetfighter> lines*
<rwlyonsjr> Unarme1: Is seems to be easier to get things to work on older macs, intel macs or PC's
<lisapc> how come I cant delete things from my NTFS partition?
<Flannel> !java | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Flannel> !ntfs | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sbn> Hi, my installer hung on Configurating apg
<god> Hello POUND Ubuntu!
<sbn> whats this?
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: and maybe setup a small DNS server so you can ssh to them without having to remember the ip addresses (or if it a small network, add them to /etc/hosts -  eg 192.168.1.9   mypc)
<Flannel> lisapc: deleting is writing
<earthen> can anyone tell me how to restart the usb service
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: then you can do `ssh mypc` and you're done :)
<lisapc> Flannel,  ty
<god> apt-get keeps saying I should run apt-get update --fix-missing
<god> how do I do that?
<vox754> Chesney: okay.
<lisapc> Flannel, so I can read but not write to NTFS?
<astinus> lisapc: ntfs3g
<Flannel> lisapc: you can, reead the last sentence of that factoid ;)
<lisapc> astinus, ok
<Halitech> god I though you knew all ;)
<shedi> god, apt-get -f install
<earthen> god apt-get update -f I think
<lisapc> Flannel,  :)
<astinus> !ntfs-3g | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<PriceChild> god, run "sudo apt-get update --fix-missing" in a terminal
<lisapc> !ntfs-3g
<Unarme1> nother question. im trying to install the ralink usb driver, and im getting errors at the "make" situation
<lisapc> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jetfighter> Can I do things like % Where is my brain] 
<Chesney> I've got one more question for the channel. This time refering to GRUB. I installed Ubuntu. and as many times as I've done this I still managed to do it backwards. After partitioning and installing Ubuntu.  I popped the Windows CD into the drive and installed. It of course overwrites the MBR. Now, How does one setup grub to include the new windows partition.  which I placed in the third...
<Chesney> ...partition on the same drive.
<slacker_nl> Jetfighter: find / -name mybrain or locate mybrain ;)
<lisapc> i have a Nvidia 7300 video card!  I dont think ubuntu is using them atm.  How can I see what video drivers Ubuntu uses?
<Jetfighter> In...Terminal?
<slacker_nl> Jetfighter: yes
<Flannel> !grub | Chesney
<ubotu> Chesney: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<god> it's saying Password: ,what do I do now?
<Halitech> god enter your password
<Jetfighter> Do I need the CD in it to run this OS?
<god> Halitech: where do I get that?
<Halitech> Jetfighter - only if you are running the livecd
<Chesney> Flannel: Much appreciated.
<vox754> Chesney: you can actually set that info yourself.  You open the "/boot/grub/menu.lst" and add a few lines.
<lisapc> Flannel,  any ideas about my video card?
<Jetfighter> The one you download from site and burn to disk?
<Halitech> god - you would have entered it when you were installling
<eekrano> debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received -- look familiar to anyone? I can't ssh out to anywhere and debug dies here
<god> Halitech: I never entered one.
<god> is that a problem?
<Jetfighter> Hailtech
<Chesney> vox754: Yeah, I figured as much. Main problem is I just have no experience with GRUB, I always used Lilo on my gentoo system
<Halitech> jetfighter - did you actually install it to your harddrive or is it running from the cd?
<Lost_Soul> have forms to optimizer conecction internet???
<Jetfighter> I booted from the CD and picked install or run ubunti
<Halitech> god - in order to log into the system you would unless you are using the livecd
<vox754> Chesney: Oh. Lilo. Gentoo. Those words hurt my pride; I thought you were a new guy.
<kimiks> ciao a tutti
<god> Halitech: no, I installed it.
<Flannel> god: What installer did you use?  which CD?
<Halitech> jetfighter - have you actually installed it?
<god> it has the Ubuntu logo on the CD
<Chesney> vox754: No just confused =)
<god> I got it in the mail.
<kimiks> chi mi pu aiutare con il mulo su ubuntu
<wolferine> who has an ATI card, and has Beryl working?
<Jetfighter> Hailtech
<Lost_Soul> have forms to optimizer conecction internet???
<Jetfighter> How would I know that?
<Flannel> god: ok, the Desktop Cd.  It booted a nice pretty GUI, right?
<colorred> Lost_Soul: ?
<lisapc> should I have backports enabled?
<Flannel> wolferine: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<kimiks> qulcuno para italiano = ?
<Flannel> lisapc: probably not
<LadyNikon> anyone actually use the sprint px-500 in ubuntu
<PriceChild> !es | kimiks (i hope that's your language... if it isn't then tell me)
<Flannel> !it | kimiks
<ubotu> kimiks (i hope that's your language... if it isn't then tell me): Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> kimiks: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Halitech> jetfighter - do you have an icon on your desktop that says install?
<god> Flannel: yes!
<earthen> wolferine, I do I have the ferrari 4005 laptop with an x700 ati card
<Lost_Soul> colorred, sorry my english, i like optimizzer my internet
<Jetfighter> Idk
<PriceChild> Flannel, bah you know it then :)
<Lost_Soul> conecction
<Jetfighter> Ugh, yes. :(
<wolferine> xgl earthen?
<Halitech> jetfighter, okay, you are using the livecd so yes, yo uneed the cd in
<Jetfighter> earthen: is that an Acer product?
<wolferine> or do you not remember?
<earthen> wolferine, I think so yes
<earthen> Jetfighter, yes
<vox754> Chesney: alright, you just don't emerge me you wrath. I kind of think that nowadays Lilo is no longer better than GRUB.
<lisapc> how can I tell which video drivers Ubuntu uses?  I have a NVidia 7300 video card, and Im not sure if I have to set it up or if Ubuntu installed them. I can watch videos atm
<Chesney> vox754: Though, I'm just trying to figure out what needs to be assed to the grub file, keeping the Ubuntu boot information intact, while adding the entry for the windows system.
<Jetfighter> Yay, I got Aspire 3690 lol
<wolferine> lisapc: check in your xorg.conf
<Jetfighter> Hailtech, if I open install, then once thats done, I won't need the CD in?
<Flannel> god: Alright, well, during the installer, you *did* set a password.  But, we can still change it.  What you need to do is (write this down): reboot, hit escape after your POST screen, choose the "recovery mode", then once that finishes, type "passwd [your username] " and then when it asks, set your new password.  then reboot (`shutdown -r now`)
<Chesney> vox754: I'm doing my best to keep up with the times, only reason I switched =)
<kclod> ciao a tutti
<user1234> hi @ all
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, i've been using ssh - not openssh-server. is there a difference?
<earthen> Jetfighter, how is it, I have no complants about my ferrari axcept for the sound is kinda crappy
<kimiks> ciao
<Chesney> vox754: assed, meant to be added.
<kimiks> kclod
<Jetfighter> It's pretty nice
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: you have the client and the server
<Flannel> amorphous_: they're one and the same.
<god> Flannel: thanx. I'm on a laptop, so I'll just do that now.
<Jetfighter> Hella awesome screen
<lisapc> wolferine,  i cant get nauitlus to access root folders!  how can I do tha?
<user1234> i have a problem uninstalling a package  http://rafb.net/p/qosUuC94.html
<kclod> ciao
<god> it's rebooting now
<vox754> Chesney: I think you can add lines to the Grub menu without impact. You can add lines as separators.
<Jetfighter> Hailtech: If I run the installer, it will install, then I won't need the CD, right?
<earthen> Jetfighter, 15.4
<lisapc> when I run Nautilus, it doesnt show me any root folders
<god> okay, it's going into recovery mode.
<Flannel> lisapc: `gksu nautilus`  and be careful
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: one is for setting up the connection to a server (where you have the ssh server running)
<user1234> http://rafb.net/p/Re5KOC42.html
<kwheeler> quit
<user1234> any ideas
<bruenig> user1234, what language is that
<user1234> ?
<Flannel> lisapc: that's because youre running nautlus as a normal user (you)
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: ubuntu has the client default installed, not the server
<wolferine> lisapc: u can do sudo nautilus
<tommy> slacker_nl: i cannot find a repository that contains rar
<wolferine> from a shell
<Flannel> wolferine, lisapc, not sudo, gksu
<Chesney> vox754: Its just editing the config file correct? (Still lost as to what I need to add though)
<amorphous_> Flannel, slacker_nl thanks
<bruenig> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 239 kB, installed size 472 kB (Only available for i386)
<Halitech> Jetfighter - correct, once it's installed you dont need to keep the cd in
<vox754> Chesney: I just saw some info, "man grub", "man update-grub", "man grub-install"
<Jetfighter> Ok
<user1234> it is german
<bruenig> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jetfighter> How long will install take, and will it free up space?
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, if i have installed ssh on all boxes - am i less secure?
<wolferine> u mean gksudo ?
<bruenig> wolferine, gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<Flannel> wolferine: gksudo is a symlink to gksu, so yes
<lisapc> Flannel,  when I typed gksu nautilus it only shows my home folders.  not root folders!  whats solution pls?
<god> okay, it's rebooting again now, after changing the password thing
<Unarme1> "make" says to me  that something is missing from a directory when i try to use it on the ralink driver files
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: no, that depends on how you configure the boxes
<Unarme1> what do i do?
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: ssh is not insecure (its supposed to be secure shell )
<Jetfighter> Hailtech: Will I have more space after installing to HDD?
<wolferine> or is gksu a link to gksudo ?
<amorphous_> i just apt-getted it - dissabled root login, and passwd -l root-ed
<lisapc> Flannel, I see root on left side, but when I click on it, i only see Desktop
<Halitech> Jetfighter - depends on  your system but no more then an hour and no, it won't free up space, it will need at least 10 gig to install and allow you room to install your apps
<Jetfighter> I got one 55 gig partition..
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: you should have no problems then (unless users use weak passwords)
<Halitech> jetfighter - do you want to keep windows as well?
<bruenig> wolferine, gksudo is a link to gksu, do file /usr/bin/gksudo
<slacker_nl> but if they cannot become root - its only that user that is impacted
<Septim> Hi all...:)
<Jetfighter> Will I lose my files that I have? And no, I got this to run away from Windows and Mac
<vox754> Chesney: join #vocx
<lisapc> does anyone know how I can get nautilus to access my root folders pleae?
<Flannel> slacker_nl: riht, but it's the only user that they know the username for.  Everything else, they have to figure out user and pass.
<Halitech> jetfighter - if you tell ubuntu to use the entire drive then yes, it will delete everything on the drive
<Flannel> oh, er, you knew that
<Jetfighter> Time to have install fun >.<
<amorphous_> the week password can only open up a locked down epiphany in the gui - don't know how to lock out command line stuff without locking myself out!!
<slacker_nl> Flannel: sorry?
<soundray> lisapc: will you take it from me?
<wolferine> why would something with more characters be a link to something with less characters?
<Unarme1> dangit
<Jetfighter> Hailtech: You misunderstand me. If I downloaded stuff using LiveCD, will install erase that?
<lisapc> soundray, take what?
<soundray> lisapc: an answerr
<Nalleman> Dear all, I would be very glad if some of you could take som time and proofread a coverletter I'm writing. If you are interested, please give me a private message. I would really appreciate it. Sincerely
<Flannel> wolferine: because gksudo was being used, and then the two merged
<lisapc> soundray, yes! i cant get nauiituls to read root folders
<Halitech> Jetfighter, anything that is on the hard drive it will erase. anything you "save" on the livecd will be gone as well
<wolferine> merged?
<Jetfighter> Ok, good
<soundray> lisapc: I was just wondering, because you called me a troll the other day. Anyway, if you run 'gksudo nautilus', you should be able to access any folder on the system.
<Jetfighter> I'll be back after install is complete then :D
<Halitech> Jetfighter - good luck
<kclod> Tentativo fallito di lanciare il demone audio JACK. L'audio sar disattivato. qualcuno sa cosa vuol dire? grazie
<lisapc> soundray, it wasnt. but I chose to show hidden files, and now it does :)
<Jetfighter> Thanks.
<Flannel> wolferine: gksudo and gksu became one, so to preserve compatability (with scripts that use gksudo), you remove it and symlink it, since they do the same thing
<lisapc> soundray, btw, do you have any ideas how I can get ubuntu to use my NVidia 7300 video card?
<Jetfighter> It's making pissy scratchy sounds and doing nothing
<nightrid3r> !it | kclod
<wolferine> still doesnt explain why its more characters
<ubotu> kclod: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wolferine> and why isnt it just su
<amorphous_> slacker_nl, am working on it though. got involved just because i wanted to get him off windows... think i bit off quite a bit. have to keep my paying work going - and i'm just an amature hacker. silly thing to get involved in, but good for character building lol
<kclod> scusa non sapevo
<soundray> lisapc: I take it you've read the wiki advice for nvidia?
<Flannel> wolferine: #ubuntu-offtopic, I'll explain it again
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: that's the spirit!
<wolferine> no thanks
<lisapc> soundray, no! wheres that?
<slacker_nl> amorphous_: i'm converting users as well ;)
<kclod> a presto
<soundray> !nvidia > lisapc, read ubotu's pm
<lisapc> where is xorg file located?
<gubluntu> anyone know of a speedtest i can do from terminal
<gubluntu> like speakeasy speed test
<gubluntu> i dont have X installed
<PriceChild> lisapc, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lisapc> PriceChild, ty :)
<DisabledBobcat> Can someone help me get eboard compiled? Whenever I do a ./configure it tells me no suitable c++ compiler is found
<omegacenti_> Okay my CDrom is taking forever to read my cdroms, might anyone be able to help me check why?
<PriceChild> DisabledBobcat, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> omegacenti_, dirty/scratched cds?
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: Nope.
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: Pristine CD
<lerox> #newbies
<Halitech> Jetfighter - what do you mean sounds?
<lisapc> it says Section "Device"
<lisapc> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card", does this mean Ubuntu automatifcally installed my proper Nvida drivers?
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/cd...music.mpq".
<Jetfighter> As in, reading disk kindasounds, its going
<Halitech> Jetfighter - okay, I've noticed it does seem to take a bit to get it going
<Jetfighter> Gotta hit install now :(
<PriceChild> lisapc, ubuntu only installs the open source "nv" drivers
<bigfuzzyjesus> ##buildabrain
<IndyGunFreak> #ubuntuslostsoul
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: Its making really weird sounds trying to copy this thing.
<Jetfighter> 5% done
<Jetfighter> Fifteen*
<TechSalvager> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jetfighter> Hey, gool, I cantalk here while it goes
<goetiaoccultus> !7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goetiaoccultus> lol when is 7.04 being released
<Halitech> 7.04 should be released in April
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: I'm going to try an audio CD
<goetiaoccultus> k cool
<lisapc> PriceChild, so i need to install the proper Nvidia drivers also?
<robbie_crash> So now when I try and log in it says "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the session from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." But the permissions say that it's owned by me, that I have read/write access and that other users have none
<PriceChild> lisapc, don't "need" to :)
<lisapc> PriceChild,  so I follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<lisapc> PriceChild,  dont need to what?
<PriceChild> robbie_crash, chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<robbie_crash> thanks
<PriceChild> lisapc, if you want acceleration, you need to isntall it... but you don't "need" to, you just want to :)
<Jetfighter> Hailtech
<PriceChild> lisapc, yeah that guide's good
<ant_> PriceChild's knockin em down as soon as they get up.
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: System of a down --> Hypnotize on retail CD works.  Any suggestions?
<PriceChild> ant_, ?
<Halitech> Jetfighter - yo?
<PriceChild> omegacenti_, Those I/O errors mean soemthing bigger is at play... but I know nothing :)
<ant_> your taking care of business, helping 3, 4, 6 people at once..
<PriceChild> ant_, Someone has to.
<lisapc> PriceChild, how can I safeguard myself in case ubuntu X doesnt load after I install the nvida drivers?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<soundray> omegacenti_: it's possible that your drive has collected some dust
<PriceChild> lisapc, write that second command down
<ant_> nonetheless, its cool
<Unarme1> help me. when i make the files for the ralink driver it says "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26/powerpc/build: no such file/directory
<Unarme1> rt73.ko failed to build!
<Unarme1> make *** module error 1
<PriceChild> lisapc, the one with -phigh
<DisabledBobcat> Is there a way to update my GTK+ using apt?
<omegacenti_> soundray: Other CD's work though, that rules out a systemic problem...
<PriceChild> lisapc, It will redo your xorg.conf if you mess it up  :)
<Unarme1> need help
<omegacenti_> soundray: about dust I mean.
<LordOfHeat> anyone knows how to remove someone from block at gaim? :)
<PriceChild> Unarme1, why are you building it?
<lisapc> PriceChild, so if it messes up, ubuntu will still load?
<Unarme1> because it said to...?
<salty> can someone tell me what is the minimal install to use my hp 460 printer?
<PriceChild> lisapc, ubuntu will always load...
<Unarme1> is that the wrong thing to do?
<PriceChild> lisapc, that second command will redo your xorg.conf if you mess that up
<PriceChild> lisapc, ctrl+alt+f1 gets you to a terminal
<robbie_crash> PriceChild: still same error on login
<lisapc> PriceChild, so i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ?
<Jetfighter> Does having this Linux OS mean that I can host my website from my computer?
<PriceChild> lisapc, log in... type that command then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and you have your gui back :)
<robbie_crash> Jetfighter: if you install a webserver
<AlexC_> Jetfighter: yes, you could also have done it from a Windows or Mac OS
<Unarme1> nevermind
<ant_> i wish i could help, but i'm learning myself
<Jetfighter> Wouldn't it be easier on here though?
<lisapc> PriceChild, so it messes up and ubuntu doeant load anymore. I run Ubuntu and press ctr+alt+f1 and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh in a terminal;?
<AlexC_> Jetfighter: yes, I would say so.
* slacker_nl agrees
<PriceChild> lisapc, yes, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to get X to restart
<Jetfighter> Ok...I have my own server stuck off in a datacenter in Canada, but...Just in case...:P
<ravi> need help on how to burn a video DVD, can't do it with gnome-baker or k3b
<lisapc> PriceChild, when do I hit ctr+alt+f1 as ubuntu loads?
<AlexC_> Jetfighter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ravi> and has anyone figured out how to get ATI radeon 9200 card working on Edgy?
<Jetfighter> i will later
<PriceChild> lisapc, no... if it breaks it will give you a blue screen with errors, do it then.
<salty> ravi have ya tried nautilus?
<LordOfHeat> anyone knows how to remove someone from block at gaim? :)
<vox754> PriceChild: that command restarts the whole Gnome desktop
<Jetfighter> im installing now
<lisapc> PriceChild, ok
<PriceChild> vox754, it does indeed.
<AlexC_> LordOfHeat: yep, Tools->Privacy
<ravi> I have an ifo file, vob files, etc but I don't have VIDEO_TS or AUDIO_TS directory structure
<AlexC_> LordOfHeat: then choose Block only the users below, and remove the user
<LordOfHeat> AlexC_, ty
<salty> ravi i use dvdauthor and then i make an iso image with mkisofs
<ravi> ok, with dvdauthor, I have files which are the end result but without the directory structure
<ravi> so I can't simply feed it an mpeg/avi/divx/xvid file
<gubluntu> is there any way to make the font smaller in terminal?
<zafod77> Having problems with a PCI USB card StarTech PCI425USB anybody know why it's not seeing any devices attached to it? trying to attach a USB HD on an older server
<gubluntu> no the x app.. like pure basic shell
<Jetfighter> hmmm
<lisapc> whers that pastbin website pls?
<lisapc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robbie_crash> Now when I try and log in it logs me out because I don't have permission to write to my home dir
<PriceChild> lisapc, Don't you love answering your own questions :)
<lisapc> PriceChild, last request pls, can u quickly look at my sources.list and tell me if thats ok?
<lisapc> PriceChild,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9905/
<lisapc> PriceChild,  yes :)
<ravi> salty, you got any suggestions?
* lisapc giggles
<PriceChild> lisapc, uuu an aussie
<hcook> word
<lisapc> PriceChild, from Sydney AU :)
<lisapc> PriceChild,  is that sourcses list ok to use for edgy?
<lisapc> PriceChild,  does it include all security updates etc?
<hcook> is there a package someplace in the repos for the "normal" bittorrent client (that is, the one from bittorrent.com)?
<PriceChild> lisapc, that looks perfect :) Even if it is all over the place :P
<lisapc> PriceChild,  ok thanks :)
<lisapc> brb
<PriceChild> lisapc, if something isn't right it'll shout at you
<salty> ravi i'm looking in my code book...hold on
<Jetfighter> lol @all over the place
<hcook> or should i just install from their .deb?
<hcook> or is there some reason why i shouldn't use that client?
<robbie_crash> after doing chmod 644 to my home dir now on login I get gnome warnings for unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory and per user gnome config dir /home/robbie/.gnome2/ : permission denied
<cindir> i'm running into a wall with getting firefox32 operating on amd64 the forums are leading  me in circles that are not working
<washbear> how do you disable a laptop keyboard?
<ravi> anyone figure out how to get ATI Radeon 9200 working on Edgy? I have been having trouble for a month now.
<robbie_crash> hcoook it's just a basic client, I never used it because it didn't offer any of the options that the other clients do
<robbie_crash> Azureus does everything it does and more
<PriceChild> robbie_crash, sudo chown robbie:robbie -R /home/robbie
<lisapc> how can I extract a file ending in .7z ?
<ravi> I have the right proprietary drivers for the 9200 which supposedly work
<Jetfighter> robie_crash,I think you need 666 or 777 CHMOD.
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, best not to 666 it ;)
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, and also 777 leaves you "too" open
<Jetfighter> idk >.<
<lisapc> PriceChild, it shouted at me :(  it says 4 lines of W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubunu_dists_edgy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Jetfighter> 646?
<mjr> ravi, I'd have just not installed the proprietary ones
<Halitech> 644
<PriceChild> lisapc, don't worry... that's just a grumble. Carry on and we'll fix that later
<lisapc> PriceChild,  can u pls tell me what lines need fixing?  besides you said it was perfect :P heh
<robbie_crash> Same thing PriceChild
<x600> what is the best color depth in 6.10?
<ravi> mjr, I know that but I can't get XGL working
<lisapc> has anyone here got time to tell me why my sources list keeps saying duplicates?
<alex22> whats the command line command to rar something
<PriceChild> robbie_crash, wait a minute... you 644'd your entire home dir?
<ravi> mjr, do you know how to get XGL working with non-proprietary drivers for 9200?
<ant_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<techie_> Is there a sound expert in here? I tried to use Sound Recorder and have changed sound variables but still I am unable to record off the Sound Recorder Program. All that I get is high pitch sound but no voice!
<cindir>  i'm running into a wall with getting firefox32 operating on amd64 the forums are leading  me in circles that are not working
<PriceChild> alex22, why not tar it? rar is proprietory and nasty
<ravi> alex22, bzip2 it
<Parisi> Hello
<techie_> Any suggestions
<PriceChild> Hi Parisi
<techie_> ?
<Jetfighter> When it says copying files, does 100% mean it's done, or will it need to do more?
<salty> ravi use this info...it helped me... http://smorgasbord.net/convert_video_linux
<lisapc> can someone tell me why my sources keeps giving me dulicated errors messages:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9905/
<robbie_crash> PriceChild: I did chmod ~/.dmrc
<robbie_crash> I think
<alex22> IM CONNECTED TO MY SITE IN TELNET. I WANT TO RAR/TAR A FOLDER
<robbie_crash> : /
<PriceChild> lisapc, you could just replace it with a "clean" sources.list ?
<alex22> whats the command to do so
<preaction> Jetfighter: when you're doing filesystem operations, it's probably best to not click cancel unless you actually want to cancel
<Doomedelite> jetfighter: 100% means it's done, but it might do some cleanup things afterwards, so just let it do it's stuff :P
<lisapc> PriceChild,  where can I get a clean sources for Edgy?
<PriceChild> alex22, tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/
<Parisi> Can somebody help me setup my audio on Ubuntu 6.10 ? I have a Ace ast180 running on a amd x2 cpu, lspci shows this: 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f0 (rev a2)
<PriceChild> !sourceomatic | lisapc
<ubotu> lisapc: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jetfighter> At lrast doom is smart
<lisapc> PriceChild,  does that include universe etc?
<ant_> alex22 L the command is "man tar"
<Doomedelite> :P
<PriceChild> lisapc, everything :)
<Jetfighter> So 74 % would be almost done?
<Doomedelite> 74% would be ~3/4 done
<Doomedelite> :P
<PriceChild> lisapc, as i said earlier, that's just a grumble. It can carry on with the duplicates.
<Jetfighter> Which is close enough for me :P
<techie_> Any recommendations for any other sound recorder programs besides the "Sound Recorder" used in Ubuntu?
* Doomedelite starts rambling about decimals
<Jetfighter> So this is Linux, like Red Hat and SUSE are?
<Doomedelite> techie_: Audacity
<lisapc> PriceChild, im a percectionist :)
<Doomedelite> This is linux, like Debian.
<techie_> <Doomedelite>thanks. I will give that a try.
<Jetfighter> Whats that?
<preaction> Jetfighter: This is a GNU/Linux operating system, yes.
<cindir> can anyone help with running 32 bit programs in 64 bit
<ravi> jetfighter, yes, but with a much better package management system
<Doomedelite> I can't really explain the differences between debian and other distros, but it's the best.
<Jetfighter> Go would lke...*Pulls random idea out* % How's my lovemaking make it say Unmatched'.
<Doomedelite> Jetfighter: You need to get laid
<ravi> SuSE and RedHat use RPM-based package management which have known to be going down-hill in the past few years.
<Doomedelite> Jetfighter: Otherwise you get an undefined error
<Jetfighter> Dude
<Doomedelite> =)
<PriceChild> Doomedelite, not in here thanks.
<shatrat> ravi, rpm has always been harsh, its not getting worse everyone else is getting better, apt and portage and such.
<vox754> ravi: can you imagine Ubuntu being done Red Hat-based.
<[BTF] Chm0d> using dual monitors what setting do I need to put in my xorg.conf to keep the applications from spanning both monitors?
<ravi> anyone else sick of waiting for 2 hours for dependencies to resolve during an update?
<Halitech> Jetfighter - Linux is just the kernel or core of the OS. Redhat, Suse, Debian and oterhs are distrobutions or a collection of software designed to work with the kernel so you can actually do something
<Jetfighter> Doomedelite, I'm Fourteen years old and have no idea about like anything about Ubuntu, except it pwns Mac/Windows
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hcook> robbie_crash; just a basic client? it's way more full-featured than the one that comes with gentoo...multiple files at once, detailed stats and controls, etc...
<hcook> shoot...typed gentoo meant ubuntu
<Comrade-Sergei> any one here have 256k DSL?
<hcook> in two channels at once
<hcook> ...
<PriceChild> !anyone | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Doomedelite> Jetfighter: Try www.ubuntuforums.org
<Jetfighter> Why?
<Comrade-Sergei> ?
<Jetfighter> I smell viruses and keyloggers. LO
<Jetfighter> :P*
<ravi> shatrat, it's not getting worse but as the world around it grows, the flaws in the design of RPM have emerged such as it's inability to work efficiently for an arbitrarily large RPM package bases when compared to other package management systems.
<shatrat> Jetfighter, get your nose checked
<Ltar> alrite- So my current setup is this: Windows is installed to a 120 gb master hard drive, and linux is installed to an 80 gb master hard drive. to switch between the OS's, I have to unplug one HDD or the other. having them both plugged in with no jumper ("master or slave") makes the BIOS not detect either of them. Setting the linux drive to "slave" makes linux unbootable. I want windows to be the master drive, linux slave, and I want to cho
<madsrh> How do I disable logon when returning from standby?
<Jetfighter> Lmao shitrat
<robbie_crash> hcook when I used the bittorrent client from  bittorrent.com it was years ago, it gave me no options to change speeds or what files were being downloaded or anything, I hated it so I moved to Azureus which does all the stuff you're asking about
<Jetfighter> shatrat* S'cuse me there :P
<tommy12796> whats the irc command to view all channels
<Doomedelite> Just to learn a bunch of stuff
<AlexC_> tommy12796: how is that a Ubuntu question?
<Jetfighter> Uhhhhh /list?
<tommy12796> i'm using an ubuntu irc client
<shatrat> Ltar, master and slave has nothing to do with booting
<ravi> tommy, use xchat
<Jetfighter> 95%, and I think its cleaning up now
<Jetfighter> So im gonna run away for a bit soon
<hcook> robbie_crash: oh, well they must have improved it...i've got it on my other box (which runs gentoo) and it's great
<Ltar> shatrat: if either drive is set to "slave" in the jumpers, it won't boot
<shatrat> Ltar, what you need is to have grub on whatever drive is first in the boot order, and use grub to chooose linux or windows at boot
<AlexC_> tommy12796: so? It's not Ubuntu related. xChat runs on pretty much every Linux distro, and Windows. The fact you are using Ubuntu does not make it a Ubuntu support question.
<Comrade-Sergei> whats a normal download speed on a 256k DSL line?
<vox754> Ltar: give more info about your motherboard, and harddrives, how old are they?
<HymnToLife> xChat runs on pretty much every Linux distro, and Windows <= and others, too :p
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, depends on many conditions
<shatrat> Ltar, just use cable select? master and slave is just for the IDE bus, it doesnt really affect anything outside of how to two drives communicate with the motehrboard
<tommy12796> i'm using konversation
<hollywoodb> I notice that firefox UI fonts are different from gnome and every other gtk2 app in edgy, am I missing something that would cause that?
<robbie_crash> When I try and log in it says "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the session from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." But the permissions say that it's owned by me, that I have read/write access and that other users have none
<arrummzen> How do I upgrade a package and ALL the packages it depends on to the latest version?
<Ltar> vox: the computer is vintage 2000, Asus mobo... i'd have to find the box to tell you more. both HDDs are EIDE, western digitals.
<Halitech> Comreade-Sergei - if you get 80% of your rated speed it's acceptable
<AlexC_> tommy12796: that still, doesn't make it a Ubuntu question =)
<Comrade-Sergei> PriceChild im debateing calling my ISP cause mines rinning like 30kbps...
<uproot> what do people think of linspire ?. is it widely used ?
<vox754> HymnToLife: correct me if I'm wrong but I think xchat costs money on Windows.
<btrento> Could someone direct me to the best forum for xgl on dapper drake.  I have googled around but I am not sure which one I should follow also should I be doing aiglx or xgl/compiz.  What is the difference
<robbie_crash> hcook I dunno, like I said, I don't use it, I just use azureus
<omegacenti_> Alright, I am in media/ and I have something that is cdrom(lightblue) and cdrom0(blue). What is the difference if I only have 1 cdrom drive?
<Ltar> shatrat: what is cable select?
<HymnToLife> vox754, ou are wrong :)
<Comrade-Sergei> Halitech hows 30 of 256k sound?
<AlexC_> PriceChild: ? No, I got no invite (what are they, btw? )
<HymnToLife> the official build does but there are others
<tanlaan> Hello everyone, I have a question about printing.
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: look up what kilobits per second means and you'll have your answer
<robbie_crash> Ltar: Csel makes your bios decide which drive is master/slave depending on which end of the ide cable it's plugged into
<robbie_crash> grey/black
<Halitech> Comrade-Sergei - sounds pretty low to me. does your provider have a speed test site you can confirm it with?
<shatrat> Ltar, well most drives have another jumper setting that just lets the drives work out who is gonna be master and slave between themselves.  like DHCP for paralell ATA kinda, but not at all really. Im terrible at explainging things
<vox754> HymnToLife: okay, that is what I read somewhere.
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction i know i am net + cert
<cindir> I'm trying to get firefox32 working on 64bit computer so i can have flash support but upon executing the program in a terminal it produces an error and fails to execute the program i can show the error message upon request
<Comrade-Sergei> Halitech well im kinda out of dsl range
<shatrat> Ltar, the important thing is once both drives are set up and working all you should neeed to do to boot different ones is choose the appropriate entry in Grub
<omegacenti_> Alright, I am in media/ and I have something that is cdrom(lightblue) and cdrom0(blue). What is the difference if I only have 1 cdrom drive?
<Halitech> Comrade-sergei - if you are out of dsl range then how are you getting it?
<tanlaan> My printer seems to be printing much slower than usual*under linux, i usually print under windows*. Normally it prints really fast if its just black and white *text* rather than slow for color*images*. If I change the settings under Printout Mode to Normal Greyscale, will that tell the printer that it is only printing black and white and may help with speed?
<Halitech> and what good wold it to do to call them?
<vox754> Comrade-Sergei: divide 256kbps by 8, that is your speed in KB/s
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: somehow i doubt that. your idea of "30" is probably in kB/s, your idea of 256 is probably kbps, 30 kB * 8 bits in a Byte = 240kbps
<Comrade-Sergei> Halitech i know the guy who did it '
<crdlb> tanlaan, what printer is it?
<ofn> why do i get ->  gpg: failed to create temporary file `/home/ofn/.gnupg/.#lk0x5e0af0.ofn-desktop.4965': Permission denied  - when i'm trying to download gpg key for compiz?
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: so how cheap is "net + cert" these days?
<tanlaan> HP PhotoSmart-P1000
<AlexC_> !sudo | ofn
<ubotu> ofn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crdlb> tanlaan, my epson prints slower in linux than in windows too
<omegacenti_>  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        6 2007-01-20 06:50 cdrom -> cdrom0 What does this mean?
<ofn> i did run it with sudo
<Ltar> shatrat: I'll need to install grub on the windows drive, then? I've messed with grub a little, before, trying to get this computer to work, and I had some adventures with how windows was installed (idiotically).
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction  yes sorry i read it wrong this is not my machine
<omegacenti_> the cdrom -> cdrom0 thing?
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction free cert for me haha!
<Halitech> Comrade-sergei - I would suggest you confirm the speeds cause if you arent supposed to have it and you call, they will probably disconnect it
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction otherwise i think its like $300
<tanlaan> crdlb: hmm, well I think I'm gonna try the greyscale option and see if it helps
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: obviously you get what you pay for
<ofn> AlexC, i did run it with sudo....
<shatrat> Ltar, it's best to have grub on the windows drive in my experience cause otherwise you have to do some fiddling with it's entry in the menu.lst for grub,  windows throws a fit if its not on the first drive in the boot order
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<robbie_crash> haha preaction
<AlexC_> ofn hm weird,
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction well im net+ a+ and im getting ready for the CCNA
<AlexC_> ofn I would like to help but I've gotta pop off now, hope you get it fixed!
<AlexC_> Bye all!
<Jetfighter> Ok, I installed it, no live CD shit
<shatrat> Ltar, but if you already have grub on the linux drive, you can set that drive to be first boot device in your BIOS and then edit grubs menu to include a windows entry
<Ltar> shatrat: yeah, I had messed with that, remapping hd0, hd1 and hd1, hd0 in grub, then a chainloader+1 command
<ofn> AlexC, okay, thanks anyway
<preaction> Comrade-Sergei: good rule of thumb: most software reports Bytes, most providers report Bits (because it makes a bigger number)
<robbie_crash> a+ sure is useful
<Comrade-Sergei> lol yea
<shatrat> Ltar, yeah, if grub is on the windows drive you don't have to remap.  That's how I have it but you should be able to get it going eithe rway
<Jetfighter> Some favor please?
<tanlaan> crdlb: oh, actually when you hit print and it brings up the prompt goto configure and click grayscale *it helps a lot!*
<Jetfighter> Java link thing please?
<RoboSheep> I'm having trouble with my eth0 and wlan0, it might be two separate problems, they maybe related.  Eth0 is found but unusable it shows data transmitting (sent and receive) but is not displayed no matter which program I use.  wlan0's connection simply dies every so often and the settings need to be reconfrimed in Networking.  When this happens my eth0 has been enabled for some reason.
<robbie_crash> !java |jetfitghter
<ubotu> jetfitghter: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Ltar> shatrat: what if the windows drive is not actually plugged in? I couldn't get either drive to boot with both drives plugged in. I think that might be a problem.
<Jetfighter> Ty
<Doomedelite> !p2p
<vox754> Ltar: you need to get both drives plugged, it is better because Linux is smart
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Doomedelite> :(
<Doomedelite> :)
<ravi> Sata is a great drive interface :-)
<shatrat> Ltar, well if there is a problem when both drives are plugged in Im assuming it is a jumper problem.  I dont suppose you have a free IDE channel so you can just have them both on their own?
<ravi> yay, I will worship Sata as Windows XP Install CD says!
<uproot> ubuntu FTW!
<omegacenti_>  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        6 2007-01-20 06:50 cdrom -> cdrom0 What does te cdrom-->cdrom0 thing mean?
<omoore> does anyone know of an open source software for burning cd images from windows? or at least free software?
<robbie_crash> on logon, I get gnome errors saying it can't create gnome2 in my home dir, I've already chown'd it to robbie:robbie -R but still no dice
<omoore> i have a friend who needs to burn an ubuntu image to cd so he can install it
<LordOfHeat> how to make ntfs partitions wriitable?
<vox754> Ltar: During install Linux does its best to detect other plugged drives so I assume you somehow install both OSes on their individual disks, which in my opinion is a bad idea.
<LordOfHeat> writable*
<Ltar> shatrat: I think I do, there's an extra IDE plug coming off the floppy drive that I could use. is the conflict coming from both drives being on the same cable, with no way to tell who from what?
<uproot> omoore, you mean iso file ?
<omoore> yes
<robbie_crash> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LordOfHeat> ty
<omoore> uproot, he has downloaded the iso, but does not have cd burning software
<vox754> omoore: browse the Open CD.
<LordOfHeat> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<robbie_crash> !ntfs-3g | LordOfHeat
<ubotu> LordOfHeat: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<uproot> omoore, its not free but its trial ware. google chettah iso burner
<GMWeezel> My computer has hyper threading and I have the i686 kernel with SMP installed but some applications only use %50 of my processor. Do I need to recompile the programs for my kernel?
<omoore> uproot, windows will only "copy" the image
<uproot> or chettah burner
<omoore> uproot, k
<Ltar> vox754: yeah, I installed linux shortly after my old HDD, with windows on it, broke. I only recently installed windows on the large HDD i had lyring around.
<aorthr33> does anyone know what the default user group is for Ubuntu.  I change my username to group 'audio' in an attempt to fix a sound issue, and now I can't issue sudo commands
<Halitech> http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<uproot> ive always used it for burning iso's when i ran windows. but i never saw the point in evluating it if i was to switch to another os anyways lol
<shatrat> Ltar, floppy is a different bus, you cant plug it into that one.  If you have two drives on one parallel IDE cable one needs to be master and one slave. Try fiddling with the jumpers till you can see both in the bios at the same time.
<chris2077> is there
<robbie_crash> aorthr33: root is what group I'm part of, but I'm not sure if that's default or if I bunged something up
<vox754> Ltar: I'm sure it is not that hard. Just make the windows drive master, and install grub on it.
<chris2077> what is the compatability like with an openoffice db and filemakerpro? im doing a project at school with filemaker and wondering what my linux options are
<aorthr33> I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to be root, if so, we would be asked to enter our password when sudo is used
<Halitech> aorthr33 adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<gubluntu> i have some program that emails me security issues with my mail server on my netbsd box.. is there something similar to that for ubuntu?
<Ltar> vox754: how would I install grub on the windows drive?
<aorthr33> but thanks, crash....Thanks Halitech
<vox754> !grub > Ltar
<PocketIRC> I think ubuntu is slower on my computer than XP was... doesn't ubuntu have lower system requirements than XP?
<Jetfighter> Help?
<R666OOT> gubluntu, depends what you want to be mailed about !!
<paul__> newbie here: how do  i add my fat32 (already mounted) as an icon on my desktop?
<vox754> Ltar: I've read many times those instructions but I haven't actually needed them. Seems easy.
<gubluntu> R666OOT: what are my options :)
<uproot> omoore, http://www.cheetahburner.com/
<R666OOT> gubluntu, too many to list.. what do you need...
<Jetfighter> I typed in   sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin in Terminal, it says password, but I type and nothing happens
<gubluntu> R666OOT: i want to know when i need to update things amostly
<robbie_crash> aorthr33: I'm always asked for my password when I sudo anything
<vox754> paul__: I think you need to mount it on /media.
<R666OOT> gubluntu, such as ??
<chris2077> Jetfighter: do you type and no text appears? thats supposed to happen
<Barcelonesa> holaa
<Halitech> robbie_crash - it's supposed to
<Ltar> vox754: can grub boot windows? or will it still be able to pass things to the windows bootloader, once I install it on the windows HDD?
<gubluntu> R666OOT: new versions of pkgs installed
<Jetfighter> Then it says Sorry, try again when I hit enter
<Barcelonesa> hablais todos ingles?
<R666OOT> gubluntu, personally I install "cron-apt" which does a check daily for packages
<robbie_crash> That's what I thought Halitech, but aorthr33 was making it sound like not
<vox754> Ltar: Grub can boot Windows, yes. You need to add a few line to the "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<PocketIRC> <Jetfighter> then its wrong password?
<gubluntu> R666OOT: does it auto install?
<Halitech> robbie_crash - okay, just confirming
<R666OOT> gubluntu, i beleive you can tell it to.. i don't tell it to though
<vox754> Barcelonesa: not everybody, but some prefer to keep it a single language most of the time
<vox754> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gubluntu> R666OOT: good.. that would be creepy
<gubluntu> R666OOT: how are you notified?
<R666OOT> gubluntu, mail..
<gubluntu> excellent
<Ltar> alrite, i'm gonna mess with it a bit. thanks, all.
<gubluntu> thank you
<mojo> on EXT3 partition, system monitor reports 17.2GiB free but only 5.5GiB available.  What gives?  I heard that you don't run defrag because it's supposed to manage itself (?!?)... how do I clean/reclaim to get the other 12-ish GiB available ???
<Jetfighter> Secks me up :P
<gubluntu> R666OOT: what package is it?
<R666OOT> gubluntu, cron-apt
<PocketIRC> I think ubuntu is slower on my computer than XP was... doesn't ubuntu have lower system requirements than XP? :S
<robbie_cras1> on logon, I get gnome errors saying it can't create gnome2 in my home dir, I've already chown'd it to robbie:robbie -R but still no dice
<Jetfighter> Whats the fastest way to get java on my comp?
<Doomedelite> PocketIRC: It should be faster than XP (minus boot-up time, which takes longer), and the system requirements are the same
<gubluntu> R666OOT: my ubuntu server says cron-apt is referred to by another pkg and has no installation canidate
<ardchoille> For anyone who wants it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2283207
<PocketIRC> <Jetfighter> automatix
<robbie_cras1> !java | jetfighter
<ubotu> jetfighter: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<vox754> mojo: that is strange, I have my frees and availables close enough. May be you are running some strange program.
<Doomedelite> !automatix | Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* R666OOT shrugs
<OuZo> are jre & jdk two seperate packages. ie if i have jrw & want jdk then there are no common files in the two packages?
<aorthr33> I've mucked up my user groups permissions :  Does anyone have any ideas on how to resolve.  I just tried to launch Synaptic and go this error in a pop-up - Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<aorthr33> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator
<Doomedelite> !easyubuntu |Jetfighter
<ubotu> Jetfighter: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<DM|> can anyone suggest a terminal server client that actually works ?
<arrozconevan> quick question for you guys, i have used linux for only 2 days now, and i have an old dell laptop.. i was wondering if a certain ubuntu distro would work good on it?
<mojo> vox754: i have been pushing my limit and have moved files off, only to re-fill, then move off, etc... it is acting like a fragmented drive in that regard... curious.  but i am low on space and need what i can squeeze out.
<vox754> OuZo: I think they are separate. One is the environment and the other is used to develop things.
<arrozconevan> or is it too heavey of an os?
<ardchoille> PocketIRC: We aren't not supposed to recommend or support automatix in this channel.
<[BTF] Chm0d> what setting do I need to put in my xorg.conf to keep applications from spanning both monitors?  I just want my apps to open up in one monitor
<robbie_cras1> arrozconevan: run the live cd on it
<Jetfighter> I need a way that will make it install in like seconds if it can
<PocketIRC> Doomedelite: it takes seconds for me to open a folder that in XP opened directly :S
<erUSUL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Halitech> arrozonevan - do you know the make/model?
<arrozconevan> yea let me check
<OuZo> vox754: thanks, i just wastes 30M downloading the jre when i needed the jdk...
<R666OOT> why does ndiswrapper not support WPA ??
<OuZo> unlucky 4 me
<robbie_cras1> jetfighter you need to download it and install it, that will take more than 10 seconds
<arrozconevan> Halitech: latitude cp
<arrozconevan> i wonder if there would be drivers for the ethernet card :\
<Jetfighter> Well, yes, but twelve minutes just for DOWNLOAD?
<robbie_cras1> /w robbie_crash
<DM|> can anyone suggest a terminal server client that actually works ? gnome terminal server client is buggy and does not display right
<vox754> OuZo: from the "aptitude search sun-java" I only have the "jre" and "bin" packages.
<Doomedelite> DM|: What's buggy with it?
<DM|> doomedlite ill get a SS
<Halitech> arrozonevan - looks like a p166 or maybe upto a 233, fluxbuntu may run for you but (X)(K)Ubuntu won't
<OuZo> vox754: yes, you need multivers or backports to get the jdk
<vox754> R666OOT: it does. You may have trouble configuring it though.
<Doomedelite> alright, I can suggest www.mediafire.com to upload it to
<DM|> doomedlite image shack :)
<LadyNikon> anyone run XGL?
<vox754> OuZo: Only Multiverse. Backports are for new stuff and I don't have them enabled.
<robbie_cras1> Jetfighter: get a faster connection
<LadyNikon> or Beryl
<arrozconevan> hey halitech could you possibly join #arrozconevan
<Doomedelite> DM|: That works too :P
<Jetfighter> ...
<Doomedelite> I'm running beryl
<erudified> is the low latency kernel better for desktop use than the -generic kernel?
<robbie_cras1> that's the only way it's going to download faster
<Jetfighter> 3 mins now it says
<LadyNikon> Doomedelite: worked out pretty well
<shatrat> erudified, no
<Doomedelite> LadyNikon: Yuup
<DM|> doomedlite http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotys7.png its all transparent, and i cant fix it
<LadyNikon> someone was showing me a sabayon youtube feature
<arrummzen> Why does /etc/init.d/apache2 fail to start apache2 AND print no error message?
<LadyNikon> found out ubuntu has it
<emet> !meaning_of_life
<Jetfighter> I have a 60 GB hard drive, how much should I have left after Ubuntu install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning_of_life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robbie_cras1> What's bunged up in my permissions that I can't log in because I can't create ~/gnome2
<Doomedelite> DM|: Are you using beryl?
<shatrat> Jetfighter, just ubuntu alone only takes up a couple gigs.
<DM|> doomedelite aye, but i need to make it work with beryl
<cheeseboy> whats the command to allow anyththing to connect to x?
<Doomedelite> DM|: I know how to fix your problem :)
<Jetfighter> ook
<vox754> arrummzen: is it a service or a program? I'm not familiar with apache
<Doomedelite> gimme a sec to type it
<robbie_cras1> LadyNikon: I'm using beryl when I can log in too
<k31th> Guys I have no sound with flash any ideas?
<arrummzen> vox754, it is both...
<LadyNikon> robbie_cras1: when you can.. :S
<DM|> doomedelite somehow i think its going to be sarcastic
<cheeseboy> whats the command to allow anyththing to connect to x?
<n-iCe> Hi
<Doomedelite> DM|: Hold down (now I don't remember which one it is, so try ctrl, then alt) and scroll up or down
<n-iCe> How can i set my beryl automatically when i reboot ?
<robbie_cras1> LadyNikon: yeah, I b0rkd my permissions today, so now I can't login
<Doomedelite> it changes the transparency for individual windows
<DM|> doomedelite tried it
<Doomedelite> really?
<Doomedelite> :|
<Doomedelite> YOU LIE!
<robbie_cras1> LadyNikon: but beyond that, it's worked awesomely since I installed it, and looks fantastic
<LadyNikon> robbie_cras1: ouch
<cheeseboy> whats the command to allow anyththing to connect to x?
<vox754> arrummzen: the init.d are like daemons right? so the binary should be in /usr/bin don't you think?
<LadyNikon> cool :D
<Doomedelite> =)
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Doomedelite> I have no clue then, that's the only reason the transparency could be off...
<mojo> k31th: i know i have seen that problem before but i can't recall the fix... (ugh! sry i know that doesnt help)
<jimd3299> Hi there, I think I've just discovered the GOME/KDE chasm.  I wanted to install a midi/audio application called "Rosegarden".  It installed but I get an error that the midi sub-system would not start.  After some reading it appears that there are GNOME apps and KDE apps and the two are "kind of" mutually exclusive.  Am I correct or is there a way to "run any and every Linux app simulteanously"??
<arrummzen> vox754, not necessarily...
<cheeseboy> help
<cheeseboy> whats the command to allow anyththing to connect to x?
<DM|> doomedelite thats the first thing i thought of, doesnt work tho
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<mojo> k31th: but maybe you an search the ubuntu forums if nobody can help.. i know i've seen it before, that i am sure of
<cheeseboy> help
<eranmane> I installed with Wubi and it won't boot. When I select Ubuntu it loads something, then bothers me about a "pattern".
<cheeseboy> whats the command to allow anyththing to connect to x?
<Doomedelite> DM|: That's the only transparency command I know of, sorry I can't help you more =(
<k31th> i know i normally fick it by changing it to oss in the firefoxrc mojo but no such luck
<Jetfighter> fick?
<vox754> jimd3299: a lot of KDE applications can be run under Gnome. They are not totally exclusive, but they are different.
<pandoras> guten Morgen
<mojo> k31th: i want to say that you have to create a link to a file somewhere but i just cant' remember
* tont hello at all
<DM|> doomedelite thanks
<eranmane> Anyone know how to help me?
<Doomedelite> yuup yuup
<mojo> k31th: (prob because i am running on no sleep :~)
<cheeseboy> whats the command to allow anyththing to connect to x?
<PocketIRC> <cheeseboy> If no one answers, that's probably cause no one knows the answer...
<Doomedelite> DM|: try #beryl
<cafuego_> xhost +localhost
<cafuego_> note: not recommended
<arooni> when i ssh into a given site... how can i easily remember a) url, b) username, c) password after i typed it once?  plus should i be using a gui ssh client?
<Ninjai> that repository: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk is so slow!! less than 1k downloading !!!
<jimd3299> a new question if I may ask,  would attempting to run beryl on a 1ghz Pentium 3 laptop with 256mb of RAM be a bad idea?
<Jetfighter> does ub come wit apache?
<waseem> how can i find out how much ram my computer has?
<erUSUL> !info apache2
<Doomedelite> Ninjai: Probably because the host is in Europe?
<cafuego_> jimd3299: the ram is somewhat low
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jrib> waseem: free -m
<shatrat> Ninjai, I read that he isnt maintaining that repo anymore and he switched to debian etch
<Robby> anybody know if ubuntu can support an intel(R) PRO/wireless 3945abg network connection card
<vox754> Robby: it can.
<eranmane> Can someone give me a checklist to check if Wubi is working correctly?
<Robby> it can cool
<waseem> how do i find out all of the system information?
<vox754> Robby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361041
<erUSUL> Robby: no by default you will have to install the driver manually (maybe feisty does it dunno)
<jrib> waseem: sudo lshw
<DeL3e7> i got a huge text file list in this format  desc:iprange    i wanna remove the desc: part any1 kno how to do this?
<Flannel> DeL3e7: #ubuntu-offtopic, as it'll require some dialog
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: vi file; :%s/^desc://g
<madsrh> can anyone help! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2283195#post2283195
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: Or, sed -i "s/^desc://g" textfile
<chris2077> Robby: pretty sure my ubuntu supported that card straight off
<robbie_cras1> I can't log in because I don't have permission to create ~/gnome2
<|pr3vi0uz|> whats  up everyone
<robbie_cras1> How can I fix this?
<Robby> vox754: do you know where i can get a complete walkthru for a toshiba satalite m105?
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: that will remove "desc:" from the start of each line
<DeL3e7> well the desc: part is different per line
<PriceChild> madsrh, beryl is not for beginners, support in #ubuntu-effects /etc/apt/sources.list
<eranmane> "Ubuntu is installed within a file in the windows file system (c:\wubi\harddisks\ubuntu.hd), this file is seen by Linux as a real hard disk." No such file exists on my computer! What can I do?
<DeL3e7> but theres alwasys a : seperating desc
<Flannel> DeL3e7: Is it all alphabetical?  all lowercase? yadda yadda
<DeL3e7> ugh
<DeL3e7> both
<|pr3vi0uz|> whats the command for showing what version of ubuntu im running ?
<DeL3e7> *:?
<madsrh> PriceChild--> thanks
<arooni> with ssh.... i  cant remember all these server addresses, usernames, and passwords;   is there some way of doing this?
<vox754> Robby: I'm not sure. I think my parents have one Satellite each, but I've never attempted installing Ubuntu.
<mlalkaka> Are there any Ubuntu debs for OpenOffice.org 2.1.0, or even 2.0.4 that actually works?
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: awk -F ':' '{print $2}' < inputfile > outputfile
<Flannel> DeL3e7: /^[a-z] +://g
<waseem> how do i set up a radeon 256 mb video card?
<PriceChild> mlalkaka, why don't the repository ones work?
<chris2077> i love the starsky and hutch beryl theme
<PriceChild> waseem, doesn't it work by default?
<waseem> pricechild: no
<Ltar> arg...  I've got both HDD's plugged in, linux is master- but I can't mount the windows drive. attempting to mount it with mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /media/windows makes it so I can't browse the drive in file browser
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shatrat> waseem, depends on what model it is
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.151]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ARouen-156-1-4-222.w90-8.abo.wanadoo.fr!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.147.22.108]  by LjL
<mojo> k31th: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760  talks about it and why ... there are some workarounds mentioned in there and the comments
* mode/#ubuntu [-b neo_!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<waseem> shatrat: radeon 9600 agp 4x/8x
<DeL3e7> wow cafuego your so smart
<cafuego_> liar
<Ltar> I had the windows drive mounted in /media/windows before I reinstalled windows on it, and I was able to browse it openly in linux, so that I could back things up.
<|pr3vi0uz|> whats the command for showing what version of ubuntu im running ?
<waseem> whenever i try to run a game it says xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display
<PriceChild> |pr3vi0uz|, lsb_release -r
<shatrat> waseem, I see.  Does "glxinfo | grep rendering" say no? If so you might want to try installing the proprietary ATI driver, although its kind of crap
<|pr3vi0uz|> tty pricechild
<Jetfighter> help
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: they do, mostly. but some things don't work. For example, the form wizard won't open up when you select it from Base. it doesn't even display an error message or anything. apparently, from what i found out right now at #openoffice.org, this is because the version of OOo in ubuntu edgy is compiled against gcj, instead of sun-java.
<tont> i have a cpu dual core..how can to verify that they work the two cpu?
<Robby> does anybody know of a complete handbook or walkthru for a toshiba satalite m105
<bipolar> waseem: you're missing 3D acceleration on your video card
<LadyNikon> Robby: walk through of what?
<PriceChild> mlalkaka, yeah that's correct :(
<DeL3e7> cafuego_,  your seriously awesome
<waseem> it says that its missing on display ":0.0"
* LadyNikon has a M115
<matkix0s> Anyone around here willing to help me setup dual monitors on an nvidia 6200 gc?
<Ninjai> isn`t there a replacement for that slow repository...to install nvidia drivers
<Robby> complete install
<Jetfighter> i open a linux.sh file, it opens in text editor...how it run program?????
<cafuego_> still a liar, plus using the "a" word costs $2.
<waseem> bipolar: how do i activate 3d accn
<arooni> is there anyweay to remember ssh server addresses + usernames _+ passwords
<tont> i have a cpu dual core..how can to verify that they work the two cpu?
<Nemes> How can I compute the MD5 digest of a string (through a terminal)?
<shatrat> !ati | waseem  try installing the fglrx driver
<ubotu> waseem  try installing the fglrx driver: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LadyNikon> hmm
<PriceChild> tont, "top" should show both
<LadyNikon> stick the disk in? it pretty much does everything itself
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: but i guess now that sun-java is free, this won't be a problem in feisty fawn?
<PriceChild> mlalkaka, I'll just test it for you ;)
<robbie_cras1> How can I change permissions on my home dir so that I can log in and create ~/gnome2
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: thanks
<matkix0s> Anyone willing to lend a quick hand?
<n-iCe> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> Nemes: md5sum
<bimberi> cafuego_: you rock! then ;P
<Jetfighter> plz help
<LadyNikon> matkix0s: no one is gonna help.. if they dont know what for.
<cafuego_> bimberi: are you from sydney?
<robbie_cras1> !antibe | matkix0s
<erudified> man, it's wierd that people with shitty integrated radeon mobility 9000s and intel graphics chips are getting the best linux experience
<Nemes> matkix0s: just ask.
<LadyNikon> ask your question.. dont ask can you have help
<Robby> LadyNikon: so it will install everything i need so i can still be online after install is complete?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antibe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matkix0s> I already said, video driver
<bimberi> cafuego_: Canberra
<PriceChild> mlalkaka, works fine :)
<Nemes> jrib, thanks
<cafuego_> close enough
<LadyNikon> Robby: i believe so
<|pr3vi0uz|> pricechild  question i notice  that my resolution wont maxs out but to only 1024*768 why is that ?
<robbie_cras1> *!anyone | matkix0s
<Robby> LadyNikon: ok thnx in advance
<LadyNikon> Robby: if you run the live cd and install
<Ltar> arg...  I've got both HDD's plugged in, linux is master- but I can't mount the windows drive. attempting to mount it with mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /media/windows makes the drive unbrowseable.
<vox754> Nemes: "man md5"
<tont> PriceChild: thanks..
<LadyNikon> from there
<matkix0s> I've got a 6200 nvidia looking to setup dual monitors.
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: with what version? repository packages or third-party?
<Robby> from where?
<PriceChild> |pr3vi0uz|, its annoying... but its possible to get further, I can't remember how though sorry
<matkix0s> I've done it on cent, but need help on this os.
<PriceChild> mlalkaka, that's on feisty
<n-iCe> sudp apt-get install install sun-java5-jre
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: oh
<Nemes> vox754: Thanks.
<n-iCe> isn't working
<Jetfighter> how can a linux.sh file run a program?
<PriceChild> mlalkaka, not sure about how to fix it on edgy
<n-iCe> sudp apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ./linux.sh
<Jetfighter> ?
<n-iCe> sudoapt-get install sun-java5-jre doesnt' work why?
<vox754> Ltar: you may need to set a proper "/etc/fstab" so you can browse the partition.
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: well that's good to know, since there's only about a month left for the fawn's birth
<Robby> ladynikon: from where?
<bipolar> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matkix0s> So no one here has had to install an nvidia card driver?
<waseem> im trying to download the drivers but the problem is my computer has a problem wtih installing things. its always returning some weird error
<PriceChild> !nvidia | matkix0s
<ubotu> matkix0s: please see above
<bipolar> !fglrx | waseem
<ubotu> waseem: please see above
<Ltar> vox754: a proper what?
<matkix0s> gotchya
<bipolar> waseem: the drivers are in ubuntu already. you just have to install them.
<matkix0s> One last question, has anyone ever installed kernal-devel I would really like to have it.
<waseem> bipolar: how do i install them?
<Robby> LadyNikon: from where?
<LadyNikon> Robby: the livecd?
<robbie_cras1> when trying to login, gnome crashes and gives me an error telling me it cannot create the dir ~/gnome2 or /home/robbie/gnome2 so I cannot log in, how can I fix this??
<vox754> Ltar: the text file "/etc/fstab" lists your partitions filesystems so you can mount them correctly, this options are passed right away to the "mount" commands.
<Robby> oh do i boot from disk or just run in in windows?
<Evil_`> Anyone know why people can't see the things I put in 'htdocs' with lampp?
<|pr3vi0uz|> pricechild would anyone know how i can change my screen resolution  because my monitor  does 1400*900
<Robby> LadyNikon: oh do i boot from disk or just run in in windows?
<PriceChild> |pr3vi0uz|, I don't know sorry.
<LadyNikon> Robby: disk
<PriceChild> |pr3vi0uz|, I guess editing your xorg.conf Maybe if you install the nvidia drivers, nvidia-settings can do ti for you
<Robby> LadyNikon: thnx a bunch
<erisco> I am looking for a media converter... trying to take a high quality wav and I want to convert it to ogg/mp3 etc
<Ltar> vox754: how do I make it "proper"
<waseem> when it tried to unpack xorg-driver-fglrx it ended up clashing with an nvidia drive. how do i disable nvidia?
<robbie_cras1> erisco: audacity
<robbie_cras1> or lame
<|pr3vi0uz|> man  i installed nvidia drivers last night and  it crash my xserver
<Jetfighter> How do I run a linux.sh file as an app?
<omoore> i was asking about a free software cd burning software package earlier for my friend needing to burn an ubuntu image to cd. For those who care, I ran across imgburn at imgburn.com. Worked like a charm for him.
<|pr3vi0uz|> sh linux. run
<Jetfighter> ?
<vox754> Ltar: what I mean is that you need to enter a line describing your NTFS file system, the partition and the mount point. Come here #vocx
<robbie_cras1> Jetfighter: from the command line
<robbie_cras1> go to that dir
<Jetfighter> uhhh?
<robbie_cras1> and type sh linux. run
<robbie_cras1> Open a terminal window
<koala> what is best editor for develop web pages in ubuntu edgy?
<Comrade-Sergei> preaction i just called frontier, they said i was in fact on a 256 kbps line but offered a 1 mbps line for $39.99 lol!
<robbie_cras1> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Comrade-Sergei> koala screem or trellian
<chris2077> im so glad ubuntu was my first iso download, they take forever, i got the vector beryl edition about an hour ago and imo it was a waste of a download
<oops> if anyone could find it in their hearts to write me or redirect me to a Ralink Card installation guide for a complete newbie
<|pr3vi0uz|> jetfigther you might need to do sudo sh linux. run
<oops> it would be great
<erisco> thanks robbie_cras1 :)
<Jetfighter> I saved into desktop..
<preaction> koala: do you want wysiwyg or text editor?
<robbie_cras1> so open terminal
<bimberi> !html | koala
<ubotu> koala: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<Jetfighter> I did
<PriceChild> Jetfighter, ./linuxfile.sh will run it
<mlalkaka> PriceChild: thanks for the help :-). cya
<Comrade-Sergei> oops i would but thats proprietary
<bipolar> waseem: put the error message in pastebin.ca and post the link here
<preaction> koala: i hear bluefish is nice for wysiwyg. vim is Gods Own Text Editor
<Jetfighter> like flename.linux.sh?
<oops> Comrade-Sergei: huh?
<robbie_cras1> and do cd ~/Desktop and then do ./sh <filename> run
<piratewench> hello, im new to linux, just installed edgy and the nvidia drivers following this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, and i was wondering how i could verify the drivers are working, and also the resolutions listed in system > prefs > resolutions doesnt include my wide monitor's native res, help please?
<|pr3vi0uz|> does ubuntu even support pci-express  yet ?
<Comrade-Sergei> oops isnt that a proprietary wifi pc card?
<tont> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9918/ work the two cpu? to me it seems no..
<robbie_cras1> er, ./sh < filename > run
<oops> Comrade-Sergei: what do you mean by proprietary? it was supposed to be installed out of the box yes, but it's not working
<robbie_cras1> I can't tell if that's coming through or not because gaim is being a jerk and trying to render anything in angle brackets
<PriceChild> tont, meh... actually I don't think that command does it sorry
<koala> wysiwyg only for design (tables, images, etc.).source code i going to write manualy  ( i'm not best designer )
<Jetfighter> ./sh runMoparScape-linux.sh run ?
<preaction> |pr3vi0uz|: that would be a kernel issue, and the linux kernel is usually very up-to-date
<koala> preaction: thanks i going to test bluefish
<preaction> koala: also, for images, inkscape is a very nice vector graphics program (when it doesn't crash, which isn't often really)
<tont> PriceChild: ok..thanks ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> oops its not a regiestered IEEE 802.11 spec ( ie wifi a.b.g.n)
<emet> !beep
<xenex60421> how do i play streams with xmms?
<ubotu> beep: advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-18 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Jetfighter> ./sh runMoparScape-linux.sh run is right???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<emet> !beep-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|pr3vi0uz|> preaction what is the lastest kernel?
<ardchoille> Jetfighter: no: sh file.sh
<preaction> |pr3vi0uz|: http://kernel.org
<emet> 2.6.20
<robbie_cras1> is the filename runMoparScape-Linux.sh
<Jetfighter> Yes
<oops> Comrade-Sergei: hum so? can't get it to work? im not quite following you
<DM|> Another question. I run a couple routers in my house, and i want to connect to a computer that is in my house from lets say work.. how would i do so.
<piratewench> how can i verify the nvidia drivers i installed according to this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia are working?
<ardchoille> Jetfighter: ./sh  <-- that'll try to execute the file named 'sh'
<chris2077> how do you get a song to play in terminatorX ?
<Comrade-Sergei> oops it may not be supported by ubuntu, it may have a driver on their website, what brand did you say it was?
<robbie_cras1> ./sh runMoparScape-Linux.sh
<Comrade-Sergei> oops i assume you just need a driver
<oops> Ralink rt2500
<emet> ./runMoparScape-Linux.sh work too
<oops> it IS installed out of the box
<Jetfighter> Says no such file or directory
<emet> do chmod +x runMoparScape-Linux.sh
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: you don't need the './' with sh. It's just 'sh file.sh' or ./file.sh
<oops> yea, but thats what I need
<ardchoille> Jetfighter: ./sh  <-- that'll try to execute the file named 'sh'
<robbie_cras1> ardchoille: oh, thanks
<oops> im a complete newbie and I need to redirected
<oops> or given
<oops> a complete guide on how to do it
<robbie_cras1> Jetfighter: did you cd to that directory?
<plyskin> whats the closet program like winamp?
<oops> ah, and one that does now require a ethernet connection
<Comrade-Sergei> oops, no  unless it is plug and play you will need some sort of driver (even if it was pnp id  still need one but its not as obvious)
<cafuego_> xmms
<cafuego_> plyskin: ^^
<xenex60421> cafuego: do you know how to play streams in xmms?
<preaction> plyskin: xmms is closest, rhythmbox is better though
<robbie_cras1> plyskin: rhythmbox works like winamp5
<piratewench> sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<piratewench> whoops
<plyskin> ah, using amarok now
<robbie_cras1> but it's not skinnable like it
<bimberi> tont, PriceChild: type 1 while top is displayed and it will show 1 line for each processor (if applicable)
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: I think he ran './sh file.sh' which won't work because the system can't execute the file called 'sh'
<plyskin> its pretty cool
<cafuego_> xenex60421: Play>Location
<PriceChild> bimberi, thanks for that :)
<Comrade-Sergei> oops it looks like a wireless G card good thing
<xenex60421> cafuego: I tried that but it wouldn't work
<|pr3vi0uz|> how hard is it to update the kernel i know i cant run in xserver so i have  to do ctrl+alt and f1  then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but from that point  what do i do ?
<bimberi> PriceChild: np :)
<xenex60421> cafuego: I'm trying to play this URL http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=5548&file=filename.pls
<robbie_cras1> ardchoille: because it already knows it's looking for a .sh file so if the file were named file.sh.sh it would run but since it's already running an sh file it's just looking for filename not filename.sh?
<Jetfighter> ok
<robbie_cras1> *already trying to run an sh file
<Comrade-Sergei> oops : http://home.bb-zone.com/index.php/Ralink_RT2500_Linux_Howto
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: ./sh file.sh  won't work because that tells the system to execute a file named 'sh', but there isn't a file named sh there.
<Jetfighter> In my directory called Desktop, it shows runMoparScape-linux.sh  and I need to run that
<preaction> robbie_cras1: that's not correct. "./sh file.sh" means execute a file named "sh" in the current directory with an argument "file.sh"
<cafuego_> You got the ./ in front of the wrong part
<robbie_cras1> ahhh, I get it
<PriceChild> Comrade-Sergei, rt2500's are good to go in ubuntu ;)
<ardchoille> cd Desktop && Jetfighter: sh runMoparScape-linux.sh
<robbie_cras1> thanks ardchoille and preaction
<DeL3e7> hey cafuego how would i go about turning that ip range list into hosts.deny format? aka add "ALL: "
<ardchoille> Jetfighter: cd Desktop && Jetfighter: sh runMoparScape-linux.sh
<Comrade-Sergei> PriceChild then whats his problem
<|pr3vi0uz|> how hard is it to update the kernel i know i cant run in xserver so i have  to do ctrl+alt and f1  then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but from that point  what do i do ?
<ardchoille> ignore the second 'jetfighter'
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: what, you have just a list of IPs now?
<DeL3e7> yup
<madsrh> Can I install xgl/compiz from the synaptic???
<DeL3e7> and ranges
<PriceChild> madsrh, > #ubuntu-effects please
<madsrh> sorry
<DeL3e7> or should i use iptables?
<plyskin> I closed Amarok but the shoutcast is still playing.... how do I force it to stop?
<robbie_cras1> Soooo, how do I change my homedir permissions so that I can log in??
<Jetfighter> It worked, thanks
<preaction> |pr3vi0uz|: you can update the kernel in x just fine. you just have to reboot to load the new kernel
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: You can't log in?
<robbie_cras1> sudo chown robbie:robbie -R /home/robbie didn't work
<robbie_cras1> nope
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: sudo iptables -N CUSTOM_BLOCK for host in `cat listing`; do sudo iptables -A CUSTOM_BLOCK -s "${host}" -j DROP; done
<Jetfighter> Oh damn
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: Can you get to a tty and sudo?
<bipolar> plyskin: check your system tray. it's probbly still running.
<cafuego_> DeL3e7: then at your leasure, route stuff via the CUSTOM_BLOCK chain.
<DeL3e7> whoah
<plyskin> bipolar: nope its not
<plyskin> first thing I checked
<jessica> hmmm
<robbie_cras1> ardchoille: when I try it says: unable to create ~/.gnome2 : permission denied
<|pr3vi0uz|> ok question preaction   i extracted from .bz2 to deaktop how would i apply this
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: Ouch
<Jetfighter> wtf?
<preaction> |pr3vi0uz|: you have to compile it. why are you doing this?
<robbie_cras1> ardchoille: I can get to a terminal and login and run fine from there, but logging in under gdm doesn't work
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: ls -la ~/.*authority   <-- see if either of those files is owned by root
<gubluntu> how do i block someone from spamming me with attemps to login over ssh?
<waseem> ive done everything i can to make this video card work, but im not really familiar with linux. can anyone help me step-by-step?
<DeL3e7> heh
<DeL3e7> whoopz
<robbie_cras1> ardchoille: no such file or dir
<|pr3vi0uz|> cause i wanna  install  the nvidia drivers  but i tried last night  and  it didnt work  because the kernel wasn't uptodate
<DeL3e7> list too long
<preaction> |pr3vi0uz|: and where did you get these nvidia drivers from?
<LjL> gubluntu: if they're always from the same address, add that to /etc/hosts.deny i suppose
<|pr3vi0uz|> nividia  website
<|pr3vi0uz|> typo
<shatrat> |pr3vi0uz|, sounds to me like you just didnt hve the kernel headers and source packages installed
<DeL3e7> guess hosts.dney is my only option
<ardchoille> robbie_cras1: Not what I suspected, then.
<matkix0s> I'm aware there is some command you can use to enable dual monitors... can anyone link me to a site with that info?
<preaction> |pr3vi0uz|: it's nice to put my name in front when you're talking to me. also, why not use the nvidia driver in the repositories?
<LjL> !dualhead > matkix0s    (matkix0s, see the private message from Ubotu)
<preaction> !nvidia | |pr3vi0uz|
<ubotu> |pr3vi0uz|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|pr3vi0uz|> sorry preaction
<Halitech> gubluntu - change the port ssh is running on in your router (if you have one) then port forward it
<bipolar> waseem: you said the ati drivers (fglrx) were interfering with the nvidia drivers. how did the nvidia drivers get installed? you need to provide more details.
<cafuego_> You're probably after xinerama, which is not a command.
<shatrat> |pr3vi0uz|, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#METHOD_2  to install the latest drivers manualy
<waseem> bipolar: i installed the nvidia drivers a while ago when i used to have them, then i replaced it with a new radeon video card that i bought a while ago
<arooni> can i get yahoo widgets on my ubuntu linux?
<Jetfighter> hmmm
<robbie_cras1> if I do $ chmod 777 /home/robbie I can log in
<DeL3e7> can u help me add   "ALL: " into my iprangelist?
<octoberdan> I currenty running Debian, but I want to switch over to ubuntu. Is there a way to upgrade without having to install ubuntu fresh?
<bipolar> waseem: ok. then remove them.
<Jetfighter> What are recommended programs for Ubuntu
<lisapc> i did an upgrade of ubuntu! but now i got no sound.  what can I do?
<crimsun> lisapc: give me the pastebinned details from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<robbie_cras1> but it's not saving my session because permissions are too open for my home dir and it's ignoring ~/.dmrc
<chris2077> how do i find internet security packages in the repos?
<Jrabbit> octoberdan: try changing all of your spources.list
<Jrabbit> octoberdan: sources.list osrry
<lisapc> crimsun, hi!  any ideas?
<n-iCe> how can i install my webcam ?
<Jrabbit> octoberdan: then 'sudo apt-get update' then dist-upgrade
<crimsun> lisapc: awaiting the information that I just requested.
<Jetfighter> >.<
<lisapc> crimsun, my sound was perfect 5 mins ago before I did an update and upgrade
<Jrabbit> octoberdan: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' that is.
<robbie_cras1> ardchoille: any idea?
<crimsun> lisapc: I _need_ the info I just requested
<waseem> bipolar: how do i remove them?
<Jetfighter> How can I change themes?
<lisapc> crimsun, i didnt see you request any info, sorry
<lisapc> crimsun,  what info?
<robbie_cras1> Jetfighter: system>preferences>themes
<n-iCe> How can I install my webcam ?
<uproot> CNR, ubuntu 7... cannot wait
<crimsun> 18:46 < crimsun> lisapc: give me the pastebinned details from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jetfighter> ?
<lisapc> crimsun, you asking me follow that website?
<robbie_cras1> At the top of your screen, it says system, click on that, go to preferences, then go to themes,
<lisapc> crimsun, can u pls explain what you mean
<crimsun> lisapc: yes, the top part.
<lisapc> crimsun, ok brb
<bipolar> waseem: how did you install them? did you use apt or did you install them manualy?
<waseem> bipolar: i have no idea it was a really long time ago
<Robbie_Crash> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bipolar> waseem: paste the errors you get trying to install fglrx into pastebin.ca. paste the link to it here.
<Jetfighter> How can I like use internet thing to live...test web pages and stuff? like put a forum software up and install it, then theme it and see how it works
<n-iCe> how can i install my cam ?
<n-iCe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Halitech> n-ice - what type of cam?
<ct1945> any ideas on the most hassle free way to setup wifi? fresh install, will be purchasing a pci card shortly.
<n-iCe> model: pk-510  Xmaster
<Jetfighter> Can I like set up and instal a forum software and test things out?
<matkix0s> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lisapc> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9923/
<asvetlovsky> Hey does anyone wanna help me configure my logitech mx700 mouse so that the forward and back buttons work?
<twister>  anyone know where i could find information about setting up dell docking stations?
<DeL3e7> zaxismapping
<Robbie_Crash> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<asvetlovsky> thank you
<Robbie_Crash> asvetlovsky: np
<aw> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> Halitech, : model: pk-510  Xmaster
<bipolar> twister: whats your problem? I've got one here
<vox754> aw: need help with the PATH variable
<assasukasse> hi all, i have a question about grub, until last week i had windows installed on my first hdd and ubuntu on my second master, now i removed windows but of course ubuntu doesn't start because grub is missing, how can i put it again?
<lisapc> crimsun, also  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9924/
<lisapc> crimsun, u still here?
<DeL3e7> cafuego_, sorry to keep nagging you but could u help me add "ALL: " to my newly acquired list
<crimsun> yes, but I'm busy. Please be patient.
<vox754> !grub > assasukasse
<Halitech> n-ice - open a terminal and type lsusb and see if linux even sees it
<octoberdan> I was told I could upgrade from debian to ubuntu by changing my sources.list and then doign a dist-upgrade. Are there any dangerous doing that?
<waseem> bipolar: i never get any replies on pastebin
<twister> bipolar: i plug in the docking station, and the display goes to the monitor and everything locks up
<Jetfighter> How can I test like a forum software on my computer, but uploading to my site? Please?
<Jetfighter> before*
<n-iCe> Halitech,  let me connect it
<twister> no keyboard or mouse work, on the laptop, or external
<Hatty> Jetfighter: apache httpd
<Jetfighter> How can I use that?
<bipolar> waseem: what do you mean? go to pastebin.ca, paste your error into it, then post it. when you post it, paste the link to the post here so I can look at it.
<Robbie_Crash> rtfm?
<Halitech> Jetfighter - download it, install it and then set it up
<matkix0s> I'm having no luck figuring out what command to issue the nvidia driver to enable both of my screens in cent os 4.4 I just issues one command and rebooted and everything worked...
<Hatty> Jetfighter:  thre are tonnes of tutorials on the net
<assasukasse> find /boot/grub/stage1 returns error
<vox754> Robbie_Crash: ha ha.
<matkix0s> No such luch here.
<assasukasse> i tried to mount the drive and try again
<assasukasse> no way
<kitche> !rtfm | Robbie_Crash
<Robbie_Crash> :P
<matkix0s> Is there a gui manager for this driver?
<ubotu> Robbie_Crash: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Jetfighter> Anyone know anything about EasyPHP?
<Robbie_Crash> my bad
<bipolar> twister: I dunno. I never do that :\
<erateca> Hi, I have just changed to ubuntu and am a total newbie... I don't know if this is a stupid question but how can I make a shortcut to a folder in the desktop??
<matkix0s> Anyone willing to help please pm me! thank you...
<erateca> I tried with make link... but it gave me an error
<twister> bipolar: are you able to plug the laptop into the docking station while running and have everything work?
<N3rg4r> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Jetfighter> Eratica, copy to your desktop folder?
<vox754> assasukasse: probably because the Windows disk had grub, so you just follow the steps without finding the stage1, just install it on the current drive "hd0"
<madsrh> how do I disable the logon when returning from standby??? Anyone?
<PriceChild> erateca, middle click drag a folder from somewhere to the desktop
<waseem> bipolar: oh wow sorry i didnt know thats what you were supposed to do:  http://pastebin.ca/391173
<Jetfighter> Hello?
<PriceChild> hi?
<lisapc> my sound was working great, but i did an upgrade of ubuntu! but now i got no sound.  what can I do?  anyone know?
<erateca> thanks guys it worked!
<PriceChild> erateca, which one?
<Jetfighter> Lol, how can I take screenshots?
<bipolar> waseem: it looks like the nvidia driver was installed manualy, so you'll have to manualy remove it.
<Cyco> does anyone care to have a conversation about ubuntu speed and tweaking?
<shatrat> Jetfighter, print screen key
<hollywoodb> Jetfighter: print screen, or the gimp can do it as well
<JordiGH> Where can I begin reading about how to get my XBox gamepad working in Ubuntu? The cabling is already ready and it works under another popular OS.
<Jetfighter> What do I do once I print screen?
<waseem> bipolar: plus theres the problem of me not being able to apt-get install any packages
#ubuntu 2008-03-03
<Lowke1> still doesnt work pelo :(
<Lowke1> ok
<Lowke1> doing the second one too
<LjL> mouseboyx: are those numbers even all alone on their line?
<Pelo> Lowke1,  and sun-java6-bin as well , after that I'm out of ideas
<jessid> LjL oops i think i will have to read a little more before asking about this again...i am very thankful!!!
<mouseboyx> LjL, no i see maybe it should have another wildcard before it?
<nemo> Antkin: I'm thinking he should just use the Vista boot loader instead of grub.
<nemo> if Vista is going to be an ass about this
<LjL> mouseboyx: going strictly by what you said, i.e. « replace " 660 480" where the numbers are wildcards with "" null », that would be « sed 's/ [[:digit:]]+ [[:digit:]]+//g/'
<Pelo> nemo, vista is an ass about everything
<nemo> apparently he can't ditch vista or person who got him the laptop will be annoyed
<LjL> mouseboyx: no
<omnistegan> Hey guys, I seem to have encountered a strange problem. My sound was working fine up until I changed a video setting for a game under wine, then all my sound stopped. Since then I've found that sound works in a few things (totem movie player for example) but not for others (Amarok, firefox, aMSN, log in log out sounds, etc.) any suggestions?
<soderqvist> usser: now all of a sudden my sound has disappeared. I pressed audio in wine, and it said something about installed drivers. But now Its gone?
<LjL> mouseboyx: so are you looking to simply every couple of numbers in the file?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, java not working with ff?
<Sarah> omnistegan: Do you have multiple sound cards?
<LjL> mouseboyx: so are you looking to simply delete every couple of numbers in the file?
<Pelo> [Hardy]TuTUXG,  javascript
<Antkin> nemo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712997&highlight=dual+booting+guide
<mouseboyx> LjL, sed: -e expression #1, char 32: unknown option to `s'
<omnistegan> Sarah: Yes
<mouseboyx> every occurence of them in the file
<LjL> mouseboyx, i put one / too much
<gravemind> phix -- hey that's my name too
<Pelo> Lowke1, you might also want to try and install flash manualy from the adobe website, get the tar.gz file and just follow the instructions in it
<_Oz_> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Sarah> omnistegan: The problem is most likely that wine somehow changed which output goes to which sound card. Try plugging in the other sound card and see if the programs that now give no sound suddenly do.
<Lowke1> okay pelo
<soderqvist> My sound has disapperared, how can I get it to work again?
<nemo> Antkin: hm. doesn't seem to cover vista in particular.  I have a feeling this OS is a whole different beastie from XP
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends: where can I paste a screenshot online?
<nemo> Antkin: thanks though
<mouseboyx> It still does not work
<danand> mouseboyx - not sure what your trying to do - sed 's/\*//g' file.txt will replace all instances of "*" in the file with "" ie 6*0 will be output as 60
<Sarah> soderqvist: Can you give a little moe to go on? :-)
<_Oz_> Isn't it imagebin.us or something like that?
<iositd> nick hischild
<LjL> mouseboyx: « sed 's/[[:digit:]]\+ [[:digit:]]\+//g' » this will work to delete every couple of numbers with a space inbetween
<omnistegan> Sarah: Yeah, that worked, is there an easy way to reset all the settings on the one card?
<mouseboyx> There are many wget http://www.addictinggames.com/D78AQSAKQLQWI9/1434.swf 550 380 and  i want to get rid of the numbers at the end exactly
<Antkin> nemo Vista is not much of an improvement over XP it still uses NTFS
<mouseboyx> "wget http://www.addictinggames.com/D78AQSAKQLQWI9/1434.swf 550 380"
<LjL> mouseboyx: you should ensure that doesn't get you rid of *other* numbers too.
<duckly> Hi Im in then ubuntu livecd enviroment. I want to write on my hdd but i have to sudo -i first and start all programs as root in the xterm (like gedit /mnt/gentoo/home/list.txt instead of using nautilius) to be able to do that. is there a way to automaticly be root in livecd so i can in nautilius doubble click on a textfile, alter it, and and after saving it?
<Sarah> omnistegan: I would advise disabling the unused sound card completely, barring that, try fidding around with the preferences on your volume icon.
<_Oz_> antkin: at the risk of getting offtopic there is literally nothing about vista that is an improvement over XP
<nemo> Antkin: yeah. but it acts differently.  Certainly I'd recommend XP if he had a choice.
<mouseboyx> Thats why there are spaces in between them.
<nemo> _Oz_: I've done two Vista to XP upgrades for friends in past month :)
<LjL> mouseboyx: so my command will work.
<soderqvist> Sarah I installed ubuntu today and it worked like 2 hours ago. Now I installed a new version of wine. And in wine theres a "audio" to go to. I pressed it and it said something about installed OSS drivers
<Pelo> duckly, gsku nautilus will start nautilus as root for you
<soderqvist> Whatever now it doesnt work nomore
<Sarah> soderqvist: Heh, seems there's an epidemic.
<_Oz_> nemo: I've done it too.  Infuriating that one has to do such a thing.  Microsoft "broke" Windows with Vista
<hischild> _Oz_, it has a better look, you have to give em credit for that ... yet it doesn't improve workspeed, it slows you down ... not like compiz speeds things up
<Sarah> soderqvist: Do you have multiple sound cards?
<mouseboyx> Thanks!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pelo, i dont think jscript is handled by java-plugin
<duckly> Pelo: ok thanks
<_Oz_> hischild: right. it's a pig. anyway, we're offtopic now
<soderqvist> Sarah no a soundblaster live card
<duckly> :)
<Sarah> omnistegan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712908 -- you might find this useful
<Sarah> soderqvist: No onboard sound card?
<hischild> _Oz_, true ...
<soderqvist> whats that?
<omnistegan> Sarah: Thank you very much.
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends: where can I paste a screenshot online?
<Sarah> soderqvist: A sound card that is built in to your motherboard.
<hischild> _Oz_, www.imageshack.us
<Sarah> omnistegan: Much abliged
<Antkin> nemo so would I people are uninstalling Vista and going back to XP, XP is vista biggest thret
<soderqvist> Dont know? dont think so
<_Oz_> thanks, hischild
<hischild> yw
<golf_gti> hm... crappy attansic nic...
<golf_gti> *off*
<Pelo> [Hardy]TuTUXG, neither do I but we were out of options , he's getting a msg about either javascript or flash not being installed/enabled , both are ,  options are becoming limited
<LjL> mouseboyx: anyway, i strongly suggest you ask a better question next time... you mixed a technical term - wildcards - with the idea that you simply wanted a turnkey command. now, what you wanted to do was to *remove every sequence of two space-separated multi-digits numbers*, and that's what you should have asked if you wanted a turnkey solution. if you wanted to learn about regular expressions, you could have asked about wildcards in a general sense. but the
<LjL> way you asked simply didn't make sense. a space is a character. "wget" is characters. a URL is characters. unless you're used to pretty strange wildcards, asking "how can i change wildcards into nothing" doesn't make any sense.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pelo, so flash is not working neither?
<LjL> !gq > mouseboyx    (mouseboyx, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Sarah> soderqvist: My guess is that you have multiple sound cards and wine now set the sound output to the wrong card, the one that you don't use
<sdfwofs> i'm getting really confused and angry.
<soderqvist> Sarah ok, so how can I fix this im noob in linux just got it..
<mouseboyx> LjL sorry i thought i could figure it out my self if i just got what i was looking fore
<Pelo> [Hardy]TuTUXG, not sure which, he can'T view youtube videos , might be the site but I don,t know where else to send him to try
<sdfwofs> says it's unable to find /lib/modules/2.6.22.14-server/build direcotry.
<Antkin> Oz installed Vista are you honestly doing them a favour I personally wold refuse
<Sarah> soderqvist:
<danand> LjL - confused me :)
<Sarah> soderqvist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712908
<sdfwofs> ther kernel dir is there, but no build directory. how do i make it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pelo, so flash is not working
<_Oz_> antkin: no, I installed XP back over vista
<sdfwofs> i thought making the directory would fix it ,but it iddn't
<Lowke1> mines not either lol
<Lowke1> flash I mean
 * hischild gives _Oz_ a cookie... good!
<rp3> trying to get my new palm 755p to sync, but I don't think ubuntu even see's it when I plug it in to the usb?  how can I tell if it's seen or not?
<Pelo> [Hardy]TuTUXG, either that or javascriopt, which is why I recommended he try installing flash from adobe's tar.gz
<_Oz_> friends, please look at nautilus in this screenshot and tell me why I see "desktop configuration file" in the right column? http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/1276/screenshotli1.png
<Antkin> Oz yes that the best thing to do
<amenado> rp3 dmesg or udevinfo
<sdfwofs> if i make the directory it just says it's missing a bunch of config files.
<rp3> amenado: thanks will look now..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pelo, link the plugin file to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0ba/plugins/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pelo, if it's not there
<Pelo> [Hardy]TuTUXG, don't tell me , tell Lowke1
<Sarah> Does anyone know how to make OpenSSH log failed login attempts to the btmp file?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pelo, u tell him
<Lowke1> Lol
<hischild> _Oz_, where?
<hischild> it's a bit big
 * Pelo needs a video player that will let him resync  audio as it plays 
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<Lowke1> Hardy didn't you help me last night
<soderqvist> Sarah
<Lowke1> with my cube
<nickrud> _Oz_: because you're not looking at the disks themselves, but desktop files pointing at the disks.
 * Pelo twists [Hardy]TuTUXG 's arm behind his back and forces him to confess to Lowke1 
<hischild> oh ... now i c it
<Lowke1> yes! I want to watch videos!
<ryjyd> hello all you happy people
<Sarah> _Oz_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/24660 Is this the problem?
<rp3> ok says address 8???  hmmm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, the original file should be at /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<Antkin> ryiyd Welcome, do you have a problem?
<ryjyd> yep... heard this is the place to take it
<Fixman> enter
<ryjyd> anyone have any experience with creox?
<Sarah> soderqvist: Yes? Go ahead and ask your question, don't ask to ask. :)
<Fixman> #ubuntu-games
<Fixman> How do you change channels?
<Lowke1> Hardy, whats that mean?
<soderqvist> How do I know whick one that is my onboard soundcard:S?
<Sarah>  /join #channelName
<Fixman> enter #ubuntu-games
<Fixman> thanks
<Antkin> ryjyd can you give us some details?
<ryjyd> of course, Sarah, just making polite conversation... sort of...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, go to /etc/alternatives/
<Lowke1> ok
<soderqvist> Sarah How do I know whick one that is my onboard soundcard:S?
<ryjyd> I have a guitar jacked straight into the sound board (slightly unhealthy) and I have looked over the Effector > preferences... window
<Lowke1> hardy, im there
 * Eddie hasnt used Ubuntu in a long time
<ryjyd> make that Options...
<sdfwofs> am i retarded or something? or is make broke?
<Sarah> soderqvist: You could pastebin the output of lsmod|grep snd and maybe someone here will help you identify it
<Eddie> Feels kind of strange, Debian used to be second nature to me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ls mozilla*
<metguru> Hey all! I'm having a problem mounting an external drive. Its a seagate. I don't have problems with another external, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<hischild> ryjyd, that sounds ... unhealthy ... if it has an active output
<ryjyd> and I have the program running into the alsa driver for capture and playback...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, tell me what u have
<soderqvist> Sarah could u please help, I dont get what u say :S
<Lowke1> alll sorts of shit hardy
<ryjyd> try to hit [Play] and it gives a very descriptive (X) Error.
<ryjyd> not helpful at all
<Sarah> soderqvist: In a terminal, run the command "lsmod|grep snd" - then paste its output at pastebin.com and give us the link here.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, wait a sec i m figuring out a command for u
<Lowke1> ok :)
<icesword> hello
<madmaxmad> can someone help me with eSata mounting ??? thats eSata not usb or anything other
<icesword> i am back
<hischild> ryjyd, maybe the error is about your sound not having enuogh juice to power it?
<ryjyd> nah, that's silly... ti would record nothing and output the same
<Pelo> madmaxmad, did you check in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport &
<icesword> madmaxmad, what is up
<hischild> ryjyd, hwo did you plug it in ... an active guitar or passive?
<ryjyd> passive
<_Oz_> sarah: looking now
<madmaxmad> icesword, this is killing me
<anarchist> Can anyone offer me help setting up a Dynamode PCMCIA wifi card? The OS doesn't recognise it.
<madmaxmad> Pelo, dude stop pasting me links pls
<ryjyd> active would eat something, I would think
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, first check if u have the flashplugin installed, go to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<hischild> ryjyd, then either you have a very strong sound input or it won't give you sound anyway
<madmaxmad> icesword, do you know maybe how can I hotplug and mount eSata hdd ??
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, see if the dir exists and any files in it
<danix> hola
<soderqvist> Sarah I typed lsmod|grep snd in terminal and I get a lot of things..
<ryjyd> right, and that's a good start, but why the error?
<icesword> madmaxmad, what did  parted say
<soderqvist> Sarah can i Pm you?
<Antkin> icesword do you have a problem?
<Sarah> soderqvist: Okay, now copy the output to pastebin.com
<icesword> madmaxmad, you said it is not usb device
<icesword> Antkin, ???
<madmaxmad> :(
<madmaxmad> theres no hope for me :(
<Lowke1> directory exists, no files, hardy
<Antkin> danix Welcome
<hischild> ryjyd, maybe it drains so much?
<Antkin> icesword yes I'm here
<hischild> ryjyd, try it without anything plugged in?
<madmaxmad> icesword, do you know what eSata is ?
<soderqvist> Sarah like this? http://pastebin.com/m3a11d91
<ryjyd> that's an idea...
<icesword> Antkin, i think i did not talk to you
<_Oz_> sarah: I don't see anything in there that sheds any light on the situation, other than perhaps the cold comfort that this is a bug and not user error? :)
<_Oz_> friends, please look at nautilus in this screenshot and tell me why I see "desktop configuration file" in the right column? http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/1276/screenshotli1.png
<ryjyd> same
<icesword> madmaxmad, sorry,;let me check
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, so apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hischild> ryjyd, i only have experience in pluggin in an entire mixerboard into a soundcard
<Stormx2> Hi. Weird sort of question I know, but is there a way of outputting the current ALSA sound as raw PCM data? Like, to stdout. There must be a command for it, yeah?
<Sarah> _Oz_: From googling a bit this seems to be a common problem with SMB and nautilus
<Sarah> soderqvist: Yep
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, u r not on amd 64 rn't u?
<flowOver> madmaxmad: i think it's external sata
<ryjyd> it woudl be the same either way... I'
<hischild> ryjyd, tried a diff program to see if that could record?
<_Oz_> sarah: interesting.  could I switch to a different filebrowser and not have this problem?
<Lowke1> permission denied, are you root?
<Antkin> icesword I will not hold that against you, do you want to talk now?
<Lowke1> hardy
<nickrud> madmaxmad: possibly this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/153768
<ryjyd> m thinking driver problem, perhaps a config file change might be of interest?
<madmaxmad> flowOver, thats correct. finally someone that knows what eSata is
<Sarah> _Oz_: That's quite possible.
<hischild> _Oz_, you tried to switch views? it seems like it's on details or sth like that now ...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, install with sudo
<ryjyd> audacity captures
<soderqvist> Sarah can u see anything interesting in that :P?
<Lowke1> ok
<icesword> Antkin, i don't understand what are you talking about
<_Oz_> hischild: not sure what you meant by switch views
<flowOver> i've only had a run in with it.  don't expect that i'm experienced ;)
<madmaxmad> nickrud, well its not that bug
<Sarah> soderqvist: It appears you only have one sound card, so I believe I was mistaken in my diagnose. Do you not get any sound output at all?
<DivineSpectrum> ovum
<danand> soderqvist - can you pastebin the output of lspci ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ur not on amd64, right?
<hischild> _Oz_, the way you view icons
<Lowke1> 0 upgraded 0 installed [Hardy]TuTUXG
<Sarah> soderqvist: And of course, you're sure that it's not muted or anything silly? O:-)
<hischild> _Oz_, like tiles, a list or sth else
<Lowke1> intel hardy
<_Oz_> hischild: I see. hold on
<madmaxmad> Main problem is that my eSata is on 3rd sata connector and I have 2 disks on 4th and 5th sata connector
<Antkin> icesword Do you want help with a problem on this forum?
<icesword> Antkin, yeah,i love this channel
<madmaxmad> so when I hotplug eSata hdd ist not even recognised
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, r u using 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Lowke1> yes
<_Oz_> hischild: when I ctrl-1 to go back to folder views that error data goes away, but it comes back when I ctrl-2 back to detailed view (which I prefer).  is this just an output problem?
<Lowke1> i do believe so
<icesword> madmaxmad, did you try sudo mount -a
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, so the flashplugin is not working
<madmaxmad> lol
<madmaxmad> dude I'm not that noob
<ryjyd> right... audacity captures the input, records, and plays back, no issue
<Sarah> _Oz_: I think nautilus simply misunderstands a file extension here or something similar.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, adobe doesnt support 64bit os
<Antkin> icesword this is my second day on IRC, I have used Linux since 1999
<ryjyd> it sounds tiny/tinny, but it works
<Lowke1> w-t-f
<madmaxmad> when I boot with eSata plugged it gets /dev/sdc1
<Lowke1> so I can't have Flash?
<madmaxmad> and can be mounted with no problem
<_Oz_> sarah: I'm starting to think you're right
<hischild> _Oz_, hmm ... there might be another view to just list them all ...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, u can install the 32bit version of ff
<madmaxmad> but when I boot without it hdd on 4th sata controler gets /dev/sdc1
<Lowke1> okay
<Lowke1> where do I do that?
<flowOver> Lowke1: you can chroot a 32bit ubuntu inside of it with ff and any other 64bit conflicted program into it
<Lowke1> firefox.com?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, and use the 32bit plugin
<madmaxmad> so when I hotplug eSata hdd it dont get recognised
<icesword> Antkin, you are my big brother then,i learned linux from 2007
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, wait a sec
<Dr_willis> madmaxmad,  this is when mounting by uuid gets handy.
<Lowke1> ok
<nickrud> madmaxmad: yu've made an fstab entry for it the? Did you use uuid
<flowOver> i have a 64bit chip but run 32bit because the hassles aren't worth the few benefits i found with 64bit os.
<madmaxmad> nickrud, u mean that I have to make UUID entries for about 20 hdds that I have and connect to eSata ???
<flowOver> 64bit is not ready for anything but server use
<Sarah> _Oz_: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<soderqvist> danand of my lspci?
<icesword> madmaxmad, i think if you have a product instrution,you 'd better have a look at it first
<nickrud> madmaxmad: or label the partitions, that works as well
<madmaxmad> Dr_willis, problem is that I connect many diff drives
<Antkin> icesword maybe even your dad I have used computers since 1975
<duckly> Pelo: I get "bash: gesku: command not found" Is there a other way?
<madmaxmad> nickrud, how can I label partitions when I cant see hdd ??
<danand> soderqvist - type lspci in a terminal and pastebin the output - same as you did for lsmod
<soderqvist> Sarah no its not muted or anything
<hischild> flowOver, i have the same thing ... both for my server and my laptop
<Pelo> duckly, gksu , sorry if I made a mistake
<nickrud> madmaxmad: you said you see it as sdc1 ? e2label /dev/sdc1 <label> ?
<salsiloco> quick question guys, every time i load Ubuntu it forces a disk check but it stups either at 61.3% or 72.5% any ideas????
<Dr_willis> madmaxmad,  i always just start mounting things the old way. :) of course gnome has a way you can use the properties of the  drives icon to customize its mountpoint and name. I just found that the other day
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, have u enabled the universe and multiverse repos?
<nickrud> Dr_willis: yeah, they shouldn't have hidden it below those triangles
<soderqvist> danand here u go http://pastebin.com/m55c79375
<Lowke1> yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32ncurses5 ia32-libs-sdl ia32-libs-gtk gsfonts gsfonts-x11 linux32
<Lowke1> the options inside of synp, right?
<madmaxmad> nickrud, I see it when I boot with eSata hdd on. I dont want to reboot everytime I change eSata hdd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, yes
<hischild> soderqvist, are you on a laptop?
<nickrud> madmaxmad: just umount and mount. The automount issue is the hal bug I think
<icesword> Antkin, f*** !what you mean,how did i offend you,you dick
<madmaxmad> Dr_willis, well I mount from terminal too but how can you mount something u dont see at all ??
<danand> soderqvist - ok
<Lowke1> couldn't find package inside of ia32-libs [Hardy]TuTUXG
<_Oz_> sarah: 7.10
<Sarah> _Oz_: Oh and could you try typing smb:// in the nautilus bar and see what happens?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, gusty?
<Dr_willis> madmaxmad,  that sounds more like a kernel bug then. :(
<Lowke1> yes
<madmaxmad> nickrud, I CANT MOUNT HOTPLUGED eSATA HDD BECAUSE I DONT SEE IT
<icesword> nickrud, you see what Antkin said
<salsiloco> quick question guys, every time i load Ubuntu it forces a disk check but it stups either at 61.3% or 72.5% any ideas????
<_Oz_> sarah: typing smb:/// gives me two windows networks
<Antkin> icesword you have not offended me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, a sec
<Lowke1> ok
<madmaxmad> its not the kernel bug its the /dev assignment problem
<nickrud> icesword: and you also. Antkin you both drop it, or work it out in pm
<duckly> Pelo:np Ill try that instead :) thanks!
<icesword> Antkin, why you said that,
<nickrud> madmaxmad: and that's libata. You'll have to adapt
<soderqvist> It worked earlier and I had sound when i installed ubuntu
<_Oz_> sarah: smb seems to work overall
<madmaxmad> it would be good if I could assign /dev/sdxx to 3rd sata connector
<Sarah> _Oz_: Oh wait, sorry. You're experiencing this problem with stuff that isn't SMB at all
<icesword> Antkin, what i did?
<flats> I'm sorry someone mentioned to me earlier what I needed to do so I didn't have to enter the root password everytime something needed admin rights.  What was that?
<Sarah> _Oz_: Does it happen if you browse for instance your home directory?
<icesword> Antkin, do explain,this is not funny,not a joke
<Darkmystere> CCan some one please help me get internet working on m,y ubuntu box i really need it working never noticed how useless a linux distro is without internet :/....
<hischild> flats, you never enter the root password. are you talking about entering your own password when sudo'ing?
<flats> yes, sorry thats what I mean
<hischild> Darkmystere, can you be a bit more specific? like does it find the interface?
<_Oz_> sarah: n
<_Oz_> sarah: no
<Antkin> icesword I'm not joking do you want help or not?
<hischild> flats, visudo
<madmaxmad> nickrud, if you meant this http://linux-ata.org/faq.html  then I dont understand what u meant to say
<danand> soderqvist - type    asoundconf list    in a terminal and see what the output says
<salsiloco> quick question, every time i boot Ubuntu it forces a disk check, but it stops either at 61.3% or 72.5% any ideas how to fix this????
<Sarah> _Oz_: Sorry, I'm stumped then. Might be a problem with Gnome mime types or something. I don't know. :(
<icesword> Antkin, did i ask you for help?you!English!
<_Oz_> sarah: it's a pretty minor problem...  no big deal.  thanks for thinking about it.
<flats> thast it thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, pastebin ur /etc/apt/source.list
<Lowke1> ok
<soderqvist> danand: Names of available sound cards:
<soderqvist> Live
 * Pelo feels the channel is a bit nasty tonight 
<herojoker> could you give me an irc channel which is dedicated to video editing? (need to change headers...)
<Markgrafen> so i have to go
<Markgrafen> have a good night
<Markgrafen> for all
<Lowke1> sources.list [Hardy]TuTUXG?
<nickrud> madmaxmad: <madmaxmad> when I boot with eSata plugged it gets /dev/sdc1 <madmaxmad> but when I boot without it hdd on 4th sata controler gets /dev/sdc1 . So, it gets recognized, but not where you expect it?
<Antkin> icesword I greet new visitors onto this site today and ask them if they need help that is all
<Pelo> herojoker, try for #ffmpeg maybe
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ys
<jtg23> hey, i have a pxe setup wherein i had a client successfully booting but now i have another one that won't--it says "can't open /tmp/net-eth0.conf" - is anyone familiar with resolving this issue?
<Lowke1> ij
<Lowke1> ok*
<x89x> I'm trying to USE VirtualBOx.I need to make a virtual hard drive. Its only allowing to choose the Home hard drive. I want to choose a drive thats NTFS. How do i do that ??
<madmaxmad> nickrud, it dont get recognized thats the problem
<enkrypt_> Anybody have a suggestion on Ubuntu and Firefox running a Macromedia Flash?
<_Oz_> x89x: visit us in #vbox
<x89x> i am able to write to my NTFS drive
<Lowke1> when i open it it opens software sources [Hardy]TuTUXG
<enkrypt_> I tend to lock up - no sound - blank screen.
<soderqvist> danand: anything:S?
<danand> soderqvist - type    alsamixer in a terminal - go through the settings checcking all have reasonable values ie not muted. also check if you have an entry for an external amplifier. if that is enabled you need to disable it
<nickrud> madmaxmad: then  sudo fdisk -l won't show it after the hotplug. Just trying to get my head around all the symptoms
<icesword> Antkin, then why you said "that even your ...",you must apologize,i have been here for a while,and never seen people like YOU!it is not a joke!
<nickrud> icesword: that was not an insult, it was stating he'd probably been using computers since before your dad
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy the content of that file to pastebin
<Lowke1> ok
<nickrud> icesword: so, cool down ;)
<danand> soderqvist - also can you check for me the card that alsamixer reports is being used
<hischild> is there a chance both of you could take it to offtopic please?
<icesword> nickrud, you are good man,always thinks people are good,:)
<soderqvist> danand: Dell soundblaster live is being used
<nickrud> icesword: english is native language, I know the slang and shortcuts well ;)
<oxigen> hi, where is channel for hardy?
<j_humphrey> does anyone know how what the command for a script that writes the output data to a text file?
<hischild> oxigen, #ubuntu+1
<oxigen> hischild:thanks
<hischild> j_humphrey, command >> file
<Lowke1> http://pastebin.us/?show=m7d42d42d [Hardy]TuTUXG
<Antkin> icesword apologize for what exactly please spell it out letter buy letter I don not mean to offend but you called me English
<enkrypt_> Anybody have a suggestion for Firefox and Macromedia flash problem?
<icesword> Antkin, i call you English,then what？
<j_humphrey> hischild, so a simple one would be echo hello world >> helloworld.txt   ?
<danand> soderqvist - ok that sounds ok - you have a sound blaster live card
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto-detect the domain to use when you're connecting to a SMB server?
<nickrud> icesword: Antkin please drop it, last warning
<hischild> j_humphrey, as far as i know, that would be correct ...
<marbleslinger> enkrypt  have you tried flashplugin-nonfree
<j_humphrey> thanks
<Darkmystere>  can some one please help me Wicd iwconfig IFconfig show that im connected but i cant ping..
<hischild> j_humphrey, on the assumption your commands/script is correct ofcourse, it works ( i tested on my path
<Antkin> nickrud is there a problem?
<oxigen> where do i switch on 'send info' about installed packages?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, a sec let me fix it
<j_humphrey> hischild, yeah, assuming its correct :P
<nickrud> Antkin: nothing that dropping the subject wont' fix
<enkrypt_> <shrug>  I guess this isn't the place.
<flats> After I run visudo. Do I have to reload something or reboot or should it just work?
<hischild> flats, it should work at once
<Pelo> enkrypt_, this is a busy chanel, ask periodicaly
<flats> hmmm not good
<Lowke1> 0k [Hardy]TuTUXG
<soderqvist> danand: Now I my phones recognizes sound and turns on but it is only ZZzzzzZZz sound
<ryjyd> Bump: Trying to run creox. It tells me it's running capture and output through the alsa driver... give "(X) Error:"
<hischild> flats, run it again and check if you wrote it all correct. Or give me the single line you added
<gopp__> hey
<Antkin> nickrud there is no subject to drop I just great people onto the forum
<hischild> ryjyd, i just thuoght of it ... can you run the capture on the sound tab?
<gopp__> I am getting this in windows, from my ubuntu bind server "The following error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV)" ubuntu
<ryjyd> hischild: checking...
<Antkin> enkrpt do you have a question?
<soderqvist> danand nothing happens :S:S
<soderqvist> Sarah please
<ryjyd> hischild: there does not appear to be a "Sound" tab
<ubuntu> Hello
<danand> soderqvist - see if the command cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio gives you and sound. press ctrl+c to stop it if it does
<Antkin> ubuntu Hello
<hischild> ryjyd, sorry i should be more clear ... system -> preferences -> sound -> the capture test
<emomika> hi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, can u type uname -a and give me the output?
<Antkin> emomika Hello
<Lowke1> sure
<ZackVixACD> now I wish I was here just to chat and not ask for some help
<ZackVixACD> :/
<icesword> Antkin, new now know how?
<hischild> ZackVixACD, feel free to ask for help
<Lowke1> Linux Lowkey-Ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<emomika> omg time is ticking away ... 2.41 am -_____-
<soderqvist> danand: niklas@niklas-desktop:~$ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<soderqvist> bash: /dev/audio: Device or resource busy
<ryjyd> hischild: uh... that was weird... Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<icesword> nickrud, what is up
<ZackVixACD> okay. Now can superGrub help you boot os on flash drive?
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG: did you get that?
<hischild> ryjyd, i was afraid of that ... basically means it can't use the input ... thus we know the problem isn't very likely to be the program
<danand> soderqvist - some process is using the sound system.
<Antkin> ubuntu do you have a problem?
<danand> soderqvist - wait one
<mabus_> when running X my display is all fuzzy, almost like static. what should I change?
<ryjyd> I was figuring on the driver... but what then am I looking at...
<ZackVixACD> you  mean ZackVix, i changed my  nick from Ubunut to ZackVix
<emomika> how i can use windows programs ???
<Antkin> emomika Do you have a Problem?
<Pelo> took me 5 tries but I manage to resync the sound with the video in this file . hurray for me
<hischild> !install | ZackVixACD
<ubotu> ZackVixACD: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ZackVixACD> trying to boot Ubuntu from a flash drive on pc without USB bios support
<ZackVixACD> I have searched the forum for the past two days :? lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ys
<danand> soderqvist - try restarting alsa - type   /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart   - that may work for you
<icesword> nickrud, i will stop,but even you forengners don't make jokes like that,do you
<danand> soderqvist - sorry -    sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Flannel> ZackVixACD: you'll need some sort of boot medium, floppy or CD
<Pelo> icesword, quit it
<icesword> Pelo,
<ek> icesword: I'm not sure you understand. It was not a joke. Antkin was being friendly. Just misunderstood.
<icesword> ok,let it pass.
<ek> Indeed.
<ZackVixACD> Yup, I have tried grub on floppy but it doesn't seem to see the flash drive. So I tried SuperGrub on CD but it didn't see it either
<ZackVixACD> now I am wondering if I have the lastest version of SuperGrub because the website is down
<emomika> omg i want instal windoxs xp with my computer but i can't argh </3
<emomika> (i have ubuntu now)
<soderqvist> danand no sound:S:S
<Antkin> emomika 7.10?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, so ur runing 32 bit
<icesword> nickrud, ok,let it pass
<philphoto> trying to install 7.10 on an old imac desktop and the cd won't boot up.  tried  ctrl + c & no joy.  any help?
<Zayne> Hello.. I hope I am in the right place. I'm pretty much at my wit's end, and i've searched the forums and documentation to no avail. I'm hoping someone can help me through a problem with Ubuntu, namely that upon making it to the login screen the graphics become severely garbled, so much that I can not see to even log in. I'm assuming it's due to my video card.
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto-detect the domain to use when you're connecting to a SMB server?
<emomika> yes 7.10
<flats> Ok, Now I'm going to ask a step further.  Thanks to hischild I got it to not need a sudo password.  What about config options from the GUI that just ask for a password.  I want my user to just have access to these without needing to enter that password.
<ryjyd> hischild: the soundcard i am using here is the onboard... i have a soundblaster live (yeah oldskool, I laugh at it too) with like 4-55 jacks on it... think that would make a difference that the onboard does not?
<releod> Anyone know a solution to stream music/movies from my ubuntu server onto my xbox360 (similar to Connect360 for OSX)
<hischild> flatface, that's already set by editing
<RyanPrior> Zayne: have you tried fixing X via the emergency boot procedure?
<bruenig_> Zayne: do ctrl + alt + f1 when you get there, login via tty and fix your configuration
<Antkin> emomika do you need any help tonight?
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG:  I didn't know that sorry =[
<hischild> ryjyd, it might if ubuntu can recognize it properly
<danand> soderqvist - does    cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio   still give a "device busy" error?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Zayne> I.. okay. I feel like an idiot but I have no idea what you're asking me to do. I'm totally new to this.
<emomika> not yet ... thx ...
<nickrud> see you later Pelo
<hischild> soderqvist, do you know wether it is an intel soundcard by chance ...
<bruenig_> Zayne: when you get the the garbled login screen, do that keyboard shortcut, you can log in to the console
<Bidou> hi
<W6JCN> oops
<W6JCN> sorry
<soderqvist> danand:  yes it still says the same
<RyanPrior> Zayne: reboot your computer, and when GRUB comes up, hit esc. Then select to do the diagnostic boot up.
<ZackVixACD> well, thanks for the help. I was  hoping to see someone who has had teh same issue and was able to fix it. But thanks for asnwering. I will keep on googling I guess...
<soderqvist> hischild dont know
<RyanPrior> Zayne: it will boot to a menu where you can continue booting, fix X, or a few other things. Fix X, then continue booting.
<Bidou> Hi, I cant connect to the jabber server im.apinc.org the error is: "conflict"
<Antkin> Bidou Welcome Do you have a problem?
<ryjyd> hischild: I think I need to disable the onboard first... have to come back later and let you know what breaks and whatnot... I had it in here at one point, but ubuntu kept switching cards randomly between reboots
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, then that's easier
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG: good
<hischild> ryjyd, you can disable onboard just by bios?
<ryjyd> hischild: most definintely
<Zayne> When I hit ESC, I didn't see this option. I had a standard boot, and then one for recovery mode, and then a.. i'm not sure. it said memtest or something.
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to disable the bubble popup of update-manager and other taskbar programs
<RyanPrior> Zayne: recovery mode is the one.
<Bidou> Antkin: yes i cant connect to the jabber server im.apinc.org the error is: "conflict"
<Zayne> Okay. And what do I type there?
<danand> soderqvist - theres probably a nicer way to do this but ... some process is using your soundcard and stopping it from being used. the best thing i can suggest is to reboot the machine :)
<hischild> ryjyd, good luck ... i need some sleep
<soderqvist> ill try to reboot
<soderqvist> dont think it will work
<RyanPrior> Zayne: don't type anything. Just boot into recovery mode, select the fix X option, then continue booting.
<Bidou> maybe it's my firewall ? but how can i fix it ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ur sources.list is a little bit messy, i need some time here
<ryjyd> night then... thanks for the help in finding the issue
<Antkin> Bidou are you using Kopete?
<hischild> danand, maybe wierd suggestion ... can't you unload the module so it can't use it?
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG: okay, thank you for your help
<Bidou> Antkin: no Gajim
<danand> soderqvist - sorry, but i've gotta go to bed ... hope that works
<Antkin> Bidou I have used Gaim
<Zayne> But when I boot into recovery mode, it simply scrolls a whole lot of text then leaves me at a command prompt. I've never seen any options to select.
<RyanPrior> Antkin: Gaim is not Gajim
<danand> hischild - not sure if that would work or not ,,, reboot is simplest way :)
<Flannel> Zayne: That's correct.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<Bidou> Antkin: I'm using gajim no gaim
<RyanPrior> Antkin: They are ubar different.
<danand> night all
<nickrud> Zayne: that's what recovery mode does. What do you want to do?
<nickrud> heh. Slow again
<Zayne> I was being told to use a Fix X option in recovery mode.
<hischild> good night folks, stay safe, and don't break it all <3
<oxigen> hey, how do i switch on this: http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<Antkin> RyanPrrior Ok I will back down on this one hopefully you can help
<Flannel> oxigen: install the popularity-contest package
<DellbuntuStudio5> Hey yall
<zetheroo> hi there,
<DellbuntuStudio5> i have printing problems
<RyanPrior> Zayne: hmm, maybe that's something that's only in Hardy. If you're at a command prompt, try typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DellbuntuStudio5> Ubuntu wont print anything
<Antkin> zetheroo Welcome do you have a question?
<theunixgeek> Which is better for a small business: Vista Business, OS X Leopard, or Ubuntu Linux 7.10? and why?
<Flannel> Zayne: That safe X stuff is Hardy only, so you shouldn't have it.
<Flannel> !offtopic | theunixgeek
<ubotu> theunixgeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<one_matthias> hi
<Antkin> DellbuntuStudio what printer do you have?
<Zayne> Okay.. i'm in 7.10
<RyanPrior> theunixgeek: I'd be happy to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ok
<DellbuntuStudio5> Espon ColorStylus 670
<Antkin> one_mattias welcome back
<Lowke1> :D
<soderqvist> sarah__:
<one_matthias> Antkin: Hi
<Bidou> Antkin: You cant help me for my problem with the server im.apinc.org ? maybe its my firewall blok it
<zetheroo> i recently had a client come in for help with their Ubuntu running laptop.... they told me that they had a Dual Boot system with Windows XP and Ubuntu Gutsy. One day she decided to boot into Windows XP instead of Ubuntu and after selecting Windows from the GRUB menu the, GRUB shot out the infamous Error 17.......
<Zayne> So i'm on the LiveCD right now. If I try to boot off my hard drive, the graphics garble badly on my login screen just to re-state my problem. I'm using a Radeon HD 2600.
<one_matthias> Antkin: still here ...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo cp /etc/apt/source.list /etc/apt/source.list.backup
<deejay> hi all
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<DellbuntuStudio5> deejay: Hello!
<nwahsadude> hello
<RyanPrior> Zayne: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Lowke1> cp: cannot stat `/etc/apt/source.list': No such file or directory
<soderqvist> Can someone help me I cant get any sound on ubuntu?
<one_matthias> Antkin: what pakage suppose to kepp in order the screen saver option and pawer saver options ???
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, s*, sorry
<flats> Anyone else familiar with visudo?
<DellbuntuStudio5> how do I set up an Espon Printer with Ubuntu
<Lowke1> ok
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Zayne> Oh. No I totally missed that. Okay, I will reboot and try that, RyanPrior. Thank you.
<Antkin> one_mathias just for 10 more minutes then I'm going to mbed
<deejay> anyone know of  an easy all in one app for converting avi to dvd???
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, done?
<one_matthias> my screen saver aand power saving option does not work ...
<DellbuntuStudio5> Ubotu: How do I print?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i print? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lowke1> where do I put the s
<nwahsadude> how do you get more work spaces?
<Lowke1> :-S
<DellbuntuStudio5> Ubotu: Print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<one_matthias> genome screensaver ?
<DellbuntuStudio5> cups?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to have Ubuntu auto-detect the domain to use when you're connecting to a SMB server?
<Bidou> Anybody know why i cant connect to the jabber server im.apinc.org, maybe it's cause my firewall, i need help please to create an account and connect myself to im.apinc.org !
<DellbuntuStudio5>  how do I set up an Espon Printer with Ubuntu
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG:  done
<RyanPrior> Bidou: try disabling your firewall and connecting.
<Bidou> RyanPrior: How ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DellbuntuStudio5> how do I set up an Espon Printer with Ubuntu
<Lowke1> ok
<RyanPrior> Bidou: what firewall do you have? Are you using iptables or a GUI or what?
<DellbuntuStudio5> HOW DO I SET UP A ESPON PRINTER IN UBUNTU?
<Bidou> RyanPrior: I dont know but im using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<Antkin> zetherone_matthias are you on Gnome or KDE?
<one_matthias> anyone have any idea what package suport power saving ?
<RyanPrior> !patience | DellbuntuStudio5
<Lowke1> done
<ubotu> DellbuntuStudio5: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lowke1> its open
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, copy everything here into that file : http://pastebin.us/?show=m2f1a5144
<nwahsadude> is it possible to set up more workspaces?
<DellbuntuStudio5> OH
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, and erase what u have, dont copy the line numbers
<DellbuntuStudio5> nawhsadude:  YEs it is
<x89x> anyone know a C# GUI for ubuntu :??
<Lowke1> done
<DellbuntuStudio5> x89x: what?
<Lowke1> saved
<RyanPrior> x89x: Mono-Develop is similar to Visual Studio .NET
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, make sure no line numbers?
<atlef> DellbuntuStudio5: administration printing add printer
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, save it close it
<RyanPrior> x89x: If what you mean is a GUI IDE.
<DellbuntuStudio5> atlef: Ok
<deejay> anyone know a good graphical all in one avi-dvd converter
<zetheroo> anyone?
<nwahsadude> where do you set more up?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, in terminal: sudo apt-get update
<Lowke1> 1 second
<Bidou> RyanPrior:  So you dont know how can i desactivate my firewall in ubuntu gutsy gibbon ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k
<jeff__> having trouble with nvidia driver (nv works fine), 7800GT and Dell 3007 monitor on 7.10.  I get a scrambled screen.
<x89x> RyanPrior : hmm thanks. Ya i wanted something simillar to VS 3005
<RyanPrior> Bidou: It depends how you set your firewall up. What tool did you use?
<Antkin> zetheroo do you have a problem?
<Lowke1> how do I get rid of the line #'s [Hardy]TuTUXG
<Bidou> RyanPrior: I use any tool
<deejay> bye
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, use the field below
<RyanPrior> Bidou: Sorry, none of your answers are useful. I doubt you even have a firewall.
<DellbuntuStudio5> atlef: It added it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, on that page, u have an editable field below, see it?
<MarcN> Bidou: sudo iptables --list shows you what firewall rules you have setup
<Lowke1> ok
<Lowke1> yea
<Lowke1> sorry
<Lowke1> thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, np
<DellbuntuStudio5> What is a good Virus Scanner for Ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> DellbuntuStudio5: Ubuntu generally doesn't need virus scanning, but Clam is a good scanner if you want to scan files before passing them on to your Windows-using friends.
<Bidou> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Bidou> target     prot opt source               destination
<DellbuntuStudio5> ok
<RyanPrior> Bidou: Nope, you don't have a firewall then. That's not your problem.
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG:  workin on it 1 sec
<Bidou> ok
<DellbuntuStudio5> Can XFCE apps run in gnome, and Vise Versa?
<Antkin> DellbuntuStudio5 have you tried Klamav?
<zetheroo> Antkin: i recently had a client come in for help with their Ubuntu running laptop.... they told me that they had a Dual Boot system with Windows XP and Ubuntu Gutsy. One day she decided to boot into Windows XP instead of Ubuntu and after selecting Windows from the GRUB menu the, GRUB shot out the infamous Error 17.......
<RyanPrior> DellbuntuStudio5: Yes.
<Bidou> RyanPrior: so do you have any other solutions ?
<MarcN> Bidou: they here are no rules, you don't have any setup.
<ironcladlou> I am trying to create a launch for a shell script. It's necessary to cd to the directory before executing the script. I've tried making a launcher which does an sh -c "cd dir && ./script.sh", and the launcher does nothing. I've tried making an external script (executable) which does the cd/invocation and making a launcher which points directly to that script, and nothing happens. No output, no process. What am I doing wrong?
<amenado> Bidou you have a firewall ready to go, it just happens to be that default rules are blank.
<DellbuntuStudio5> kan KDE and gnome apps run? Can I have the KDE Envirmonet over Gnome?
<bruenig> DellbuntuStudio5: you can run any app in any window manager
<bruenig> DellbuntuStudio5: the split between desktop environments is entirely illusory
<bruenig> it is just a bundle of apps
<DellbuntuStudio5> oh
<DellbuntuStudio5> ok
<RyanPrior> amenado: That's not his problem. He was worrying that his firewall was interfering with his apps.
<Antkin> zetheroo what is error 17?
<DellbuntuStudio5> :-D
<bruenig> people associate gui with more than they should
<Bidou> MarcN, amenado so wath can i do to resolve my problem ? and connect myself to im.apinc.org ?
<Lowke1> ok [Hardy]TuTUXG
<Lowke1> now  i do sudo apt-get update
<amenado> RyanPrior-> but to advise him of him not having a firewall is false
<Lowke1> right?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, in terminal: sudo apt-get update
<amenado> Bidou-> can you resolve any website address like for example   www.google.com
<DellbuntuStudio5> Bye!
<Lowke1> ok
<RyanPrior> amenado: He has no firewall configured. He may have the capability buried down somewhere, but that's like saying you've got a ready-made nuclear launch system and just haven't configured it yet. It may be true, but it's not practical. :-)
<zetheroo> Antkin: now when booting with the Live CD and checking out the Partitions in Gparted I can no longer see an ext3 partition
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, one question, are u using ff2 or ff3?
<Lowke1> im not sure
<Bidou> amenado: i can connect to google but i want to connect to the jabber server im.apinc.org with the gajim client
<Lowke1> it came with ubuntu 7.10
<amenado> RyanPrior you realized iptables is always there?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, open firefox check help -> about
<Bidou> amenado: internet works at me
<Lowke1> 2.0.0.6
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, ok
<amenado> Bidou-> can you resolve that address  www.aplawrence.com ?
<zetheroo> Antkin: there is only a huge 60GB NTFS partition, a 7GB Fat32 partition (the compaq recovery partition), and the 600 MB swap
<RyanPrior> amenado: you realize that the nuclear launch system is always there?
<Lowke1> ;D
<MarcN> Bidou: you have an ip address from dhcp?  It should have set your dns server (see /etc/resolv.conf)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, so update done?
<Antkin> zetheroo you said dual boot is that Windows and Linux?
<amenado> RyanPrior-> and your point is?
<Bidou> amenado: yeah i can go to this site web
<Lowke1> yep
<Bidou> to this website*
<zetheroo> Antkin: any thoughts on the matter? .... seems like linux has just vanished
<RyanPrior> amenado: I can explain it to you in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like. :-)
<zetheroo> Antkin: I said ... Windows Xp and Gutsy
<amenado> Bidou-> so what is the ip address of im.apinc.org resolve to?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Bidou> MarcN: no i havn' an ip adress from dhcp
<Bidou> amenado: euh sorry i dont know
<Lowke1> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Lowke1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 207 not upgraded.
<amenado> Bidou-> dig  im.apinc.org
<flats> Is there a way to copy all settings and preferences from 1 user to another?  All desktop settings and icons and such?
<MarcN> Bidou: so you were assigned on by a network admin or did you just pick one?  If so, sounds like you need to manually set your dns servers in /etc/resolv.con
<Bidou> amenado: i can connect to the website but not to the jabber server
<atlef> is it possible to replace tracker with google-desktop?
<Antkin> zetheroo maybe have to install gutsy again but when it comes to the format option leave the files as is
<RyanPrior> atlef: Yes, it is possible.
<amenado> Bidou-> so you can resolve, do you really know that their server is up and running? and available for you to connect to?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<atlef> RyanPrior: even get nautilus to use it
<Lowke1> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<RyanPrior> atlef: That might be slightly trickier, but it's still possible.
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<zetheroo> Antkin: what do you mean ?.... there was a lot of data on the Linux side..... won't reinstalling Gutsy wipe all that out?
<Tetracomm> How do I connect to a server using the console in Ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> atlef: The question is, how much hacking are you willing to do to get the level of integration you desire?
<Bidou> amenado: yeah it's a public jabber server where anybody can register himself and use the service, but i cant use it i dont know why
<atlef> RyanPrior: ah see, i knew that would be the answer
<RyanPrior> Tetracomm: You use ssh.
<MarcN> Tetracomm: do you mean via ssh?
<Rug> Tetracomm: connect how?
<Lowke1> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the flashplugin-nonfree package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<amenado> Tetracomm-> different ways, connect like telnet? http? ssh? vnc?
<Tetracomm> Rug: Just connect.
<Tetracomm> telnet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, that's wired
<atlef> RyanPrior: no nautilus scripts maybe
<MarcN> Tetracomm: telnet is insecure and old, use ssh instead.
<amenado> Tetracomm-> is the server allowing telnet?
<Lowke1> :-S
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, a sec
<RyanPrior> atlef: Everything is that way. Ubuntu developers do work to build up levels of integration, but it isn't always easy to just swap one system out for another.
<Antkin> zetheroo if you use exsisting Linux partitions then you may not lose the data
<amenado> Bidou-> perhaps its off at the moment and not taking any connections temporarily?
<atlef> RyanPrior: of course, i understand.
<usser> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<vALIEN> hey whats linux for?
<Lowke1> ok
<vALIEN> :P
<zetheroo> Antkin: but there are no existing Linux partitions.... no ext3
<Bidou> amenado: ok maybe, i'll wait and i'll see tomorow
<Bidou> amenado: thx for your help
<ironcladlou> anybody? creating a launcher to a script seems like it should be simple...
<amenado> Bidou-> no problem
<RyanPrior> vALIEN: It's an operating system kernel. For more info, ask in ##linux or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vALIEN> no i know i was joking, sorry
<MarcN> Bidou: are you on a network that is preventing external connections?  ie: at work?
<DivineSpectrum> amarok
<vALIEN> im just bored
<Free4it> Hey!
<Rug> ironcladlou: why not make the script executable?
<Free4it> Is there a screen rec. for Linux
<ironcladlou> Rug: did you see my original question? the script is executable
<Antkin> zetheroo then a Gutsy install will create them
<RyanPrior> Free4it: Did you search Google?
<Rug> ironcladlou: sorry no, I didn't see it
<Bidou> MarcN: no
<amenado> vALIEN-> help write a tutorial perhaps on how to use ubuntu? :P
<leal> there is a "standard" player on gutsy to swf8 files?
<Bidou> MarcN: i'm at home
<ironcladlou> Rug: may I paste ti to you?
<zetheroo> Antkin: is it possible that Gparted is miss-reading the partitions?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, sudo aptitude upgrade
<Antkin> Free4it Hello do you have a question?
<RyanPrior> leal: no "standard". You can use swfdec, flash-nonfree, or Gnash.
<Rug> sure
<MarcN> Bidou: try telneting to the jabber server, something like telnet jabber.whatever 5555  (or whatever the jabber port is)
<flats> Is there a way to copy all settings and preferences from 1 user to another?  All desktop settings and icons and such?
<zetheroo> Antkin: where did the ext3 partition go?
<MarcN> Bidou: you should get some kind of answer.
<Free4it> Yes i do
<Lowke1> 206 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Lowke1> Need to get 288MB of archives. After unpacking 5800kB will be used.
<Lowke1> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]
<leal> RyanPrior, gnash does not work with swf8
<usser> flats: just copy users home directory
<leal> i will try swfdec
<Lowke1> yes right?
<Free4it> Are there any good screen rec. for linux, and im also here to help
<RyanPrior> !pastebin | Lowke1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, y
<ubotu> Lowke1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MarcN> Lowke1: sure, if you have the bandwidth
<usser> flats: ie cp /home/olduser /home/newuser
<flats> usser: It's that easy?
<Bidou> MarcN: ok
<Lowke1> ok
<Antkin> zetheroo Gparted is good I use it myself I think you have lost data
<usser> flats: why should it be hard
<Bidou> MarcN: thank you
<usser> flats: its not windows after all
<flats> OK, works for me
<flats> hehe very true
<Lowke1> Ryan,  it was small enough to paste in here
<zetheroo> Antkin: how could that happen?.....
<Lowke1> MarcN, thank
<leal> RyanPrior: swfdec is a stand alone player or a plugin?
<usser> flats: oh one more thing use cp -R
<Antkin> Free4it Then please ask your question
<leal> i need a standalone player to combine with xscreensaver
<flats> Oh OK, thank you very much
<RyanPrior> leal: It's a gstreamer plugin.
<Rug> ironcladlou: Join #tmp and paste it there
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, upgrading?
<Lowke1> yep
<Free4it> are there any good screen recorders for ubuntu???????????????????????????/
<usser> flats: no problem
<ironcladlou> Rug: done
<leal> RyanPrior: any app to *easy* combine with xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks : question .... can I find the SENDER (original) 's IP from a person who dropped a mail in mu MSN-mailbox ?
<RyanPrior> Free4it: Google it. There are answers there.
 * lazy247x which is better ubuntu 64bit or 32bit??
<usser> Free4it: take a look at istanbul
<Antkin> zetheroo I think it could be too late to ponder on the reason why
<leal> i have a swf saver and i want to use it.
<usser> info istanbul
<x89x> RyanPrior : does it support viaual C# ??
<RyanPrior> leal: If you need the very latest swf support, there is probably not an *easy* way. What do you expect?
<leal> the player from adobe does not have any options...
<Stavros> i tried to upgrade to gutsy through ssh with do-release-upgrade but it restarted networking, how do i get back to that screen?
<usser> !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 608 kB
<lazy247x> which is better ubuntu 64bit or 32bit??
<RyanPrior> x89x: I do not know for sure, but Mono-Develop is designed to support C# in general.
<leal> RyanPrior: actually i just need a standalone player that works with swf8. the official player does, but does not have options (like fullscreen).
<Lowke1> lazy247x: they have their pros and cons
<gbugmiami> not a matter of better, if you need more than 3 gigs ram and have the hardware, use 64. i have and it works.
<amenado> Stavros-> what do you mean through ssh? you  remotely logged in to a host to upgrade it?
<RyanPrior> leal: it does have fullscreen. I've used it before with websites like YouTube.
<Stavros> amenado: yes
<Lowke1> lazy247x: i would suggest 32
<lazy247x> thanks
<Lowke1> np
<RyanPrior> lazy247x: It depends on your hardware, not your preferences.
<zetheroo> Antkin: well why would someone continue using Linux if they can loose their entire OS and all their data without explanation....
<leal> RyanPrior: but does not have in command line mode. just in the gui.
<amenado> Stavros-> ssh back in again, you will get same session you started with though..and most likely the process you were running previously has stopped, you can ps aux to check it
<Stavros> amenado: i did, i get a new one :/
<gbugmiami> yes in windows, you would never lose your os.
 * AutoMatriX repats his question in another way ...; some AssH... is regularily dropping me a 'bad' mail via MSN ....
<Stavros> it does say sshd: poromenos [priv]
<RyanPrior> leal: dunno what to tell you. Non-free programs suck.
<amenado> Stavros i meant to say you will not get the same session
<Stavros> oh
<hellhound> can someone help me setup my wireless card on my kubuntu machine.  The card is a netgear wpn311 and the Kununtu is a fresh install of gutsy gibbon
<AutoMatriX> wow can I know where it comes form ?
<Stavros> how do i get to the old one?
<Antkin> zetheroo I have lost tons of data to Windows crashes over the years
<amenado> Stavros you can not
<Stavros> :/
<amenado> Antkin-> and you have learned i hope to make backups right?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, if it ask u to reboot after the upgrade, do a reboot then come back
<Lowke1> ok :D
 * AutoMatriX repats his question in another way ...; some AssH... is regularily dropping me a 'bad' mail via MSN .... how can I know where it comes form ?
<Rug> AutoMatriX: what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Antkin: I am just saying that people have a hard time switching to Linux already ... and then to just tell them that all their data was lost for no reason whatsoever is NOT going to improve relations with Linux
<Antkin> amenado I have restore it pro this can recover form a total Windows crash in lest than fifteen minutes
<PinkFloyd102489> Oh joy, other people losing data
<hellhound> can someone help me setup my wireless card on my kubuntu machine.  The card is a netgear wpn311 and the Kununtu is a fresh install of gutsy gibbon
<Stavros> so i have a server that's halfway through the update and can't do anything?
<PinkFloyd102489> I just lost 3.5GB to a corrupted tarball
<amenado> Antkin-> you live an exciting life :p
<PinkFloyd102489> Stavros, you did apt-get upgrade and you're wanting to continue working on it?
<Pyrofool> hellhound: try looking into ndiswrapper
<gbugmiami> whats wrong with it hellhound?  I have atheros card in my laptop i couldnt get working in gutsy. got a pmcia broadband and problem solved.  I gave up.
<flowOver> i used gmount-iso to mount an iso, and now it won't let me unmount the iso because it's not int he fstab and i'm not root.
<Stavros> PinkFloyd102489: i did do-release-upgrade
<Pyrofool> for atheros drivers look at madwfi which are in ubuntu already
<PinkFloyd102489> Stavros, and you're wanting to continue working?
<Stavros> it's probably asking for some detail to continue installation but i'm not logged in that session
<Stavros> yes
<amenado> hellhound-> is the wifi detected?
<hellhound> Pyrofool: i am not exactly new to linux but i have never setup a wireless card.. and now i need to for a desktop computer the wireless card is a pci card on a desktop that is too far away for a wired connection
<Antkin> amenado computer hardware engineer CompTIA a+, web designer, web master and writer of short computer guides yes it keeps me busy
<Pyrofool> there is a gui for ndis wrapper in synaptics if you look
<tripppy> i've just installed 7.10 and can see and copy my video files off my windows share, yet i cannot stream them. in 6.10 im sure i did.
<amenado> Antkin-> wasnt anything there missing? hehe
<Tetracomm> Yes, the server accepted telnet
<Pyrofool> might help, also there are many help threads on the ubuntu forums regarding ndiswrapper
<amenado> Tetracomm-> then telnet away..what services does the server have that you need to get to?
<Antkin> amenado maybe but you would have to check out my about me page at http://is4uk.co.uk
<Tetracomm> Well, I was just trying something, i'm going to write a program, so I won't need telnet later on anyway.
<amenado> Antkin its a joke..
<Tetracomm> Just testing something.
<Tetracomm> Thank you. :)
<slugone> hey what librsaries do i need to build / make file
<Stavros> ah, it was a simple case of dpkg --reconfigure -a
<amenado> slugone-> make a file? are you referring to Makefile ?
<slugone> yea
<Antkin> amenado Ok I am starting to feel sleepy, not realy in the mode for jokes will have to log off soon
<whileimhere> Hi I know this is not exactly the right channel to ask but since there are so many experts here well... I was wondering if someone downloads files with bittorrent (deluge) is there an enormous chance that the downloader will be tracked?
<slugone> i just installed ubuntu and you need some libraries
<Stavros> amenado: poor man :p
<amenado> slugone-> autoconf, automake  but if you download build-essential they maybe part of that already
<Tetracomm> Does anyone in here know of any simple C++ socket libraries that enable me to use sockets without typing many lines of code?
<Pyrofool> if you turn on encrypted outgoing and icoming in deluge you should not be able to be tracked
<amenado> Stavros-> yes am poor, man..
<Pyrofool> but also i would use the block list importer too
<Darkmystere> Err, can some one help it seems im connected to internet but i cant go to www.google.com or anything iwconfig says im connected wicd says im connected ifconfig says im connected...
<gbugmiami> dns...
<DivineSpectrum> mh
<flowOver> how do i unmount an iso mounted with gmount-iso?
<zecamarada> cd ubuntu-br
<amenado> Tetracomm-> why the need to code in C++ , try netcat the swiss-army knife
<DivineSpectrum> metal rulez
<Darkmystere> When i try and do Ping 209.55.5.10 With Root privs  it says ping:sendmsg: Operation Not Perimitted. A bunch of times
<gbugmiami> dont need to be root to ping
<flowOver> how do i unmount a mounted volume with a command?
<amenado> flowOver-> umount /mountpoint
<flowOver> device is busy even with sudo
<Antkin> bye all
<flowOver> it tells me media it's not in the fstab when i do it regular
<amenado> flowOver-> any other apps using it? are you cd'd to it?
<flowOver> i'm installing simcity 4 deluxe with wine
<flowOver> it needs disc 2
<o_oK__> the internet stops working 3-5 minutes after i boot. the tray icon says im still connected to the network, but the internet does not work. ping <somesite.com> will not work also
<flowOver> it wouldn't read the discs so i had to rip them and i got the install going
<o_oK__> any thoughts?
<flowOver> but now it wants disc 2 and it wont look for it anywhere but where disc1 is
<Rug> o_oK__: ifconfig     What's your IP/can you ping your router?
<Darkmystere> gbugmiami, i tried without root privs and it gave operation not promitted..so i tried with root...also use my Title so ill acctually know your talking to me..
<amenado> flowOver-> you can find out which process still have a hold of the /mountpoint via  lsof
<flowOver> i imagine it's the install program
<o_oK__> Rug: i don't know im not in ubuntu now, im in windows.
<Cyberai> o_oK__, soudns like DNS to me. Try a ping on something you know the IP of.
<zulerdongle> could someone please help. i have ubuntu on my laptop and the taskbar disappeared, how can i like reset the equivalent of explorer.exe (if it exists and this is the case) from the terminal
<o_oK__> Rug: i did run iwconfig, and the connection was there. signal strength and everything
<Cyberai> zulerdongle, go to a terminal and type "panel'
<o_oK__> Cyberai: internet just stops in general. i cant even finish the security updates
<zulerdongle> cyberai thanks will try that
<flowOver> there's too much information with lsof.  my terminal buffer doesn't hold it all.  how do i limit it too the mount point ?
<Rug> flowOver: lsof |grep mountpoint
<jeff__> having trouble with nvidia driver (nv works fine), 7800GT and Dell 3007 monitor on 7.10.  I get a scrambled screen.
<helloKitty> Where can I get a list of fully linux compatible NIC?
<flowOver> thanks
<jtravnick> is there any doc for installing ubuntu7.10?
<Lowke1> [Hardy]TuTUXG: its still updating
<jeff__> looks like a sync issue, but i can't seem to fix it
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<flowOver> it was the bash console i used to start wine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, could take a while
<PinkFloyd102489> jeff__, install nvidia-settings and enable sync to vblank
<flowOver> thanks
<jeff__> and all of those settings are the same in nv as nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubotu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Lowke1> yea
<scraga2> what's the term for putting a liveCD in public computers and leaving it? I had a page on it, but I've lost it now
<jeff__> thanks PinkFloyd102489, i'll try that
<Pyrofool> compatibility list  http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdb.php
<PinkFloyd102489> scraga2 pleasant surprise? :-p
<lunks> I noticed xorg is taking too much cpu, after I upgraded compiz and nvidia to the latest ones. How can I debug what's going on?
<diogofsr> Someone is having problem doing search using google? I keep receiving doubts about my humanity and captchas to insure I am not machine.
<scraga2> PinkFloyd102489: not the term I was looking for, I found the link somewhere on the ubuntu forums, guess I'll have to search for it again...
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> i'm using xchat-gnome in gutsy
<Darkmystere> i went to /ect/network/interfaces...opend it up and vralla my Ath0 isnt in there.. could that be a problem...?
<joeamined> when i want to connect to ##java for example, it tells me i need to identify myself but i can't do it !
<joeamined> so how to identify myself in xchat gnome please ?
<alex-weej> yay the archives are fast again
<Starnestommy> joeamined: are you registered with NickServ?
<Pyrofool> google irc commands
<Darkmystere> joeamined: just do /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Jack_Sparrow> !register | joeamined
<ubotu> joeamined: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<joeamined> Starnestommy : yes
<joeamined> i'm already registered
<lsth> im having a problem logging in. after i log in at the gui i see the brownish gnome background and the mouse but the login doesnt continue. it just hangs there. how do i reinstall gnome
<joeamined> it's just that i don't know how to enter this info in xchat gnome
<Starnestommy> joeamined: now /msg nickserv identify <password>
<gopp__> hi
<gopp__> I setup bind on ubuntu
<gopp__> but
<gopp__> when I connect to nslookup from windows
<joeamined> thnaks it worked
<gopp__> I get error *** DD-WRT can't find gopunix.local: Non-existent domain
<joeamined> but do i have to do it everytime ?
<joeamined> :S
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Can you help me get my internet working..?
<lsth> im having a problem logging in. after i log in at the gui i see the brownish gnome background and the mouse but the login doesnt continue. it just hangs there. how do i reinstall gnome?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lowke1, brb
<Starnestommy> joeamined: no, just put that password as the server's password in the network list
<bsundsrud> hi, i have an HP dv2000 laptop, and the touchpad uses the synaptics driver.  I can't get it to mind the settings I set in ksynaptic, like something is bypassing it.  anyone know anything about that?
<joeamined> Starnestommy: how to do that please ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Sorry .. I am busy elsewhere
<lsth> can anyone help me out
<Starnestommy> joeamined: let me load up xchat-gnome and check
<bsundsrud> lsth: whats the problem?
<meoblast001> hello.,.... i recently got a Jabra bluetooth headset for my ps3 and i want to use it for my laptop but dont even know where to start.... could someone help... im running Ubuntu Gutsy
<joeamined> Starnestommy : no that's okay
<joeamined> i found it
<joeamined> thank you very much
<lsth> bsundsrud: im having a problem logging in. after i log in at the gui i see the brownish gnome background and the mouse but the login doesnt continue. it just hangs there. how do i reinstall gnome?
<joeamined> :)
<Darkmystere_> so Jack_Sparrow, Could you help i cant connect to the internet well i can iwconfig ifconfig and wicd tells me i am but i cant ping www.google.com or any dns it just gives me an operation not permitted
<bsundsrud> lsth: is this after a new install or did it start doing it all of a sudden?
<lsth> all of a sudden
<Turgon> Hello. Would this gadget: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5572 (a Serial RS232 PCMCIA Card) work in Ubuntu? Thanks a lot :)
<reizend> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lsth> bsundsrud all of a sudden
<gopp__> help
<bsundsrud> lsth: did you set any new programs to start recently? install anything that you think might cause it?
<bsundsrud> lsth: to start on login, i meant
<jtravnick> i cant believe theres no official doc for installing ubuntu
<lsth> bsundsrud no. i also created a new user and am experiencing the same problem
<ks3> Darkmystere_, can you ping by ip address?
<lsth> bsundsrud no
<flowOver> jtravnick: what is more official than the instructions offered inside the installer?
<bsundsrud> lsth: I've exhausted all the stuff i can help you with, i use KDE myself.  if you could get to a terminal i think theres something like 'aptitude reinstall <package>', and you could try doing that to the gnome-panel package
<flowOver> or perhaps even the installation instructions on their website
<jtravnick> flowOver, would have been nice if somewhere it had told me that it had that im sitting here going through the web site trying to get this to do a dual boot install
<Darkmystere_> ks3, give me an ip to ping please.
<lsth> bsundsrud gnome-panel isnt installed according to that command
<ks3> Darkmystere_, 64.233.169.104
<Darkmystere_> ks3, sec seems it disconnected..
<bsundsrud> lsth: install it... pretty sure its supposed to be there
<bsundsrud> anyone here have a HP dvX000 series laptop?
<lsth> bsundsrud ok installing
<bsundsrud> lsth: ok, not sure how that could get uninstalled but im pretty sure thats one of the main gnome programs :)
<lsth> bsundsrud thanks!!!
<bsundsrud> update gone awry maybe?
<bsundsrud> that work?
<lsth> yes
<bsundsrud> k, make sure nautilus is still installed too :D
<Darkmystere_> ks3,Every Ping i do it comes back operation not permitted
<bsundsrud> thats the filemanager, and i think it handles the background pic as well
<Darkmystere_> ks3,cept if i type www.google.com
<nwahsadude> where do you find add remove software?
<bsundsrud> lsth what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nwahsadude> i think 7.4
<bsundsrud> ah, i was going to see if you were running hardy alpha, which could cause an update to break things like that
<lsth> bsundsrud either 7.04 or 7.10. i think 7.04
<ks3> Darkmystere_, what shows up if you run ls -l `which ping`
<bsundsrud> oh well, glad that worked for you lsth
<lsth> thanks
<bsundsrud> np
<Darkmystere_> ks3, ls -l then ping <ip here> correct?
<ks3> nope, just do ls -l `which ping`; backticks and all... if you're getting operation not permitted the permissions on ping may have been set incorrectly
<malocite> good evening all :)  - I cannot seem to locate the theme manager in gutsy... does it not install by default
<ks3> Darkmystere, the permissions on ping should show up as -rwsr-xr-x
<jtravnick> can somebody please tell me just where i find the install docs?? I need to make sure i only install over fedora and not my windows partition
<ArielMT> hi there.  for some reason, my swap partition isn't being mounted even though it's listed in /etc/fstab.  exact error is "swapon: /dev/mapper/vg-swap: Invalid argument" and ubuntu version is 7.10
<jeffMASTERflex> malocite: System/Preferences/Appearance
<atlef> malocite: under apperance in the preferences menu
<amenado> jtravnick-> no README file on the liveCD ?
<malocite> jeffMASTERflex: Doh
<Darkmystere> ks3 -rwsr-xr-x 1 root erot 30856 2007-07-06 09:40 /bin/ping
<malocite> jeffMASTERflex: I thought it was called emerald.... thats what it was the last time I installed gutsy, this is a re-install :)
<jtravnick> amenado, im not finding one
<Darkmystere> ks3 *eroot sorry for typing so slow but im  typeing what i see from my labtop that has ubuntu on it..
<jeffMASTERflex> malocite: you can install the emerald theme manager if you do not have it installed
<ks3> Darkmystere, no problem. have you done any firewall setup on this box?
<pingu> anyone know why my wireless is weaker in my linux partition. i have both xp and linux and cannot connect to wireless easily in linux but in xp its is smooth. am i missing something?
<Darkmystere> ks3, nope
<Darkmystere> ks3, although about 3 months ago i tried firestarted but then removed it.
<malocite> jeffMASTERflex: does it serve any other purpose since there is already this appearance preference thing?
<jeffMASTERflex> pingu: probably lower quality drivers for your wireless card
<pingu> jeffMASTERflex: can i get better ones? where?
<jeffMASTERflex> malocite: emerald is a different window themer. it is actually a separate program used to draw window decorations. you don't need it. you can install regular metacity themes
<Darkmystere> ks3, how do i check and see if an Ip address has been set to my box?
<jeffMASTERflex> pingu: no, you cannot get better ones
<TheManiacKY> Is there a way I can easily share my DVDR on my Ubuntu server with my OSX mac ? Besides for making iso files and copying them between the network. Is there some service or somthing I can run that will stream the burn to the burner?
<ks3> Darkmystere, ip address ls
<malocite> jeffMASTERflex: cool thanks
<pingu> jeffMASTERflex: are you sure?
<jeffMASTERflex> pingu: it really depends on the driver. most of the time, you can't search around on google to see if anyone has already solved this issue
<zero-jt> ugh, my screen resolution is messed up and it wont let me fix it
<Darkmystere> ks3, yea inet 192.168.1.67/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global ath0....i can ping my routers ip too..
<bsundsrud> pingu: what is the wireless card/laptop model?
<Darkmystere> ks3, it acctually gives me data...
<tyguaike> hellp
<tyguaike> hello
<pingu> bsundsrud: laptop-acer aspire 5100, wireless card- 802.11 b/g wireless LAN
<ks3> Darkmystere, so you can ping your router... how about traceroute -n 64.233.169.103
<zePh7r> hi all
<bsundsrud> pingu: go to a terminal and type lspci
<ader10> Is there a way I can lower my fan speed?
<bsundsrud> pingu: then look for the lines that talk about network controllers and tell me the manufacturer
<pingu> bsundsrud: 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<bsundsrud> oh my
<pingu> bsundsrud: what?
<Darkmystere> ks3, traceroute to 64.233.169.103 (64.233.169.103), 30 hops max, 40byte packets *next line* send:Operation not permitted
<AangFan> hi
<zePh7r> I did a "make install" of a snapshot of madwifi in an attempt to put my wireless card to work. Anyway it didn't work out and now I would just like to know if there is anyway I can delete madwifi (this custom installation)
<AangFan> i need some help with the keyboard
<bsundsrud> broadcom is very mean about their driver specs, and there aren't any FOSS solutions that are on par with their drivers yet.  some users have had luck with ndiswrapper though
<ks3> Darkmystere, anything interesting show up with sudo iptables -nvL
<bsundsrud> !ndiswrapper | pingu
<ubotu> pingu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pingu> bsundsrud: what is FOSS solutions and diswrapper?
<bsundsrud> pingu: the 4318 and 4311 (which i have) are the worst performers
<Darkmystere> ks3, like what i really dont feel like typing all of that...
<AangFan> I need desactivate num lock because my keyboard is space saving and hace the num pad integrated to other keys
<bsundsrud> pingu: FOSS is Free/Open source software.  Ndiswrapper is a program that takes your windows drivers for wireless cards and wraps them so linux can use them
<ArielMT> hi there.  for some reason, my swap partition isn't being mounted even though it's listed in /etc/fstab.  exact error when running "sudo swapon -a" is "swapon: /dev/mapper/vg-swap: Invalid argument".  i've tried specifying device name and device uuid, with a reboot in between. and ubuntu version is 7.10
<ks3> Darkmystere, there should be an input, output, and forward section; in a default config, each of them should be blank
<ks3> Darkmystere, if they aren't blank, try running sudo iptables -F, then ping again
<pingu> bsundsrud: i was just reading about some ndiswrapper stuff but it didn't sound like what i needed but maybe it is. when i was reading it i was kinda confused, it sounded fairly complicated to do
<ArielMT> AangFan: when during start-up does the numlock light come on?
<ader10> Is there a way I can lower my fan speed? It's at a constant 100%, making it hard to concentrate.
<bsundsrud> pingu: there are some easier methods to do ndiswrapper, i think in ubuntu there is a utility called ndiswrapper-gtk, which gives a GUI for doing the work. also, the other piece you need is the windows drivers for your wifi card
<AangFan> yes, but when I tipe on GDM my name and psword I have tis efect: 4b4nt4
<dyslexicfeet> Hi I am new to ubuntu, i have an eeepc and i think i really screwd things up.  Can anyone help me?
<Darkmystere> ks3, im looking at wireshark too theres alot of who has 192.168.1.67? Tell 192.168.1.254
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: just ask your question.
<ks3> Darkmystere, interesting... is .254 your router?
<pingu> bsundsrud: i have the drivers for xp ( its my other partition) so that won't be hard ill have to do some looking around to figure out how the ndiswrapper works exactly.
<Darkmystere> ks3, idk...:/....
<bsundsrud> pingu: ok, good luck
<Darkmystere> ks3, it also has a 192.168.1.78
<dyslexicfeet> i installed Ubuntu and could not figure out how to tweek it so that my eeepc would work.  i founda tweeked version of xubuntu on the web and installed that and now its reading both versions.  i only want the xubuntu
<ArielMT> 192.168.1.254 sounds like the default address of an older 2Wire DSL modem, like mine
<Darkmystere> ArielMT, its a 2wire
<mwhit74> bsundsrud: pingu here, just changed my name, thanks for the advice
<ArielMT> Darkmystere: 1800HG?  That's the exact model I have.  Looks like it got squashed in the middle before it left the factory.
<Darkmystere> ArielMT, :D
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: what do you mean its reading both versions?
<ArielMT> Darkmystere: then wireshark is telling you something nice to know.  192.168.1.254 is your modem's address
<Darkmystere> ArielMT,ks3, well it looks like some packages ARP Sources are  AskeyCom_89:1b:9b
<dyslexicfeet> when i start it up it makes me choose which i want to run... so i have
<dyslexicfeet> ...
<AangFan> bsundsrud yes, but when I tipe on GDM my name and psword I have tis efect: 4b4nt4
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: did you remove the partition that had the old version of linux?
<Darkmystere> ArielMT,ks3, i tried pinging that ip it says operation not permitted..
<DJSBX> hello
<DJSBX> Is anybody here?
<blaster> hello
<blaster> i have a question
<wasabi_> hey is a there a terminal application launcher? a text base program that shows you what programs you have and organizes it by category?
<IndyGunFreak> DJSBX: no, all 1200 of us are asleep
<ArielMT> i wish :)
<ks3> Darkmystere, can you ping localhost?
<Darkmystere> ArielMT,ks3, Also  that ASKeyCom ARp is the only one without FF:FF:FF:FF:FF in  it
<DJSBX> sorry <_<, didnt see how many people were on here.
<dyslexicfeet> Ubuntu 7.10, kernal 20622-14-generic  --  ubuntu 7.10, kernal 206022-14 - generic recovery -- ubuntu memtest86+  --  other operating systems  --  ubuntu 7.10 (7.10) (on/dev/sdb4)  --  ubuntu 7.10, kernal 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode) (on/dev/sdb4) --  ubunut 7.10, memtest86+ (on/dev/sdb4)
<DJSBX> anyways, I have a problem that I was hoping somebody could help me with
<Darkmystere> ks3, Operation not permitted..
<dyslexicfeet> thoes are all seperate options and rather than just book one autromaticall i have to choose on every time i start up the computer
<blaster> has anyone else had mouse problems with 3d fps games, more specifically, the logitech g5
<moparisthebest> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and want to remove ubuntu-desktop, how would I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: it looks like you have two different installs of hte same version of ubuntu
<DJSBX> I downloaded and burnt Ubuntu Server 7.1, I tried to install it, but once it got to "Installing Base System" and it got to about 83% it just stopped for like 30 min, and nothing happened.
<moparisthebest> aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove any packages either :/
<Zayne> Good evening! Is there anyone here who could help me with figuring out how to get a video card installed properly?
<dyslexicfeet> indyguyfreak:can i delete the one i dont want?
<IndyGunFreak> moparisthebest: i think its gnome, or maybe gnome-desktop
<moparisthebest> Zayne, what kind of video card?
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: yes, but you'll still need to reclaim the space by formatting the partition
<dyslexicfeet> i dont know what that means...i am in WAY over my head
<moparisthebest> there is a package called ubuntu-desktop, but removing it doesn't remove any dependant packages :(
<Zayne> moparisthebest, it's an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT.
<IndyGunFreak> moparisthebest: i know.. i think its gnome-desktop maybe
<dyslexicfeet> indygunfreak: I have also lost the ability to restore the factory settings that the eeepc came with
<moparisthebest> Zayne, I've had excellent luck with this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<zero-jt> crap >< my resolution is complete messed up and its not letting me change it back, something about x server not being able to support XRandR extension but like an hour ago i was able to change my resolution on the fly, help
<blaster> aanyone?
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: well, no telling what yhou've done
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: if you have a question, ask it.
<Zayne> moparisthebest, thank you I will try that. i'll check back later if there's no results. take care~
<ks3> Darkmystere, wow... so it can't even ping itself... can you ping the ubuntu box from the machine you're on?
<jimmygoon> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<dyslexicfeet> indygunfreak: is there anyway to reset the whole thing and start again?
<Darkmystere> ks3, err what would i ping..
<Daisuke_Laptop> err...  wouldn't #eeepc be a better place to ask?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: my logitech g5 does not work at all, with any 3d game aplication, is this a known problem?
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: i reallky don't know, i'm not that famiiliar w/ the eeepc.. maybe just try doing a clean install.
<DJSBX> I downloaded and burnt Ubuntu Server 7.1, I tried to install it, but once it got to "Installing Base
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: i have no idea... don't even know what a logitech g5 is
<ks3> Darkmystere, whichever ip showed up in ip address ls... i think it was .67?
<DJSBX> +System" and it got to about 83% it just stopped for like 30 min
<dyslexicfeet> indygunfreak:can i run a clean install through what i currently have on my system?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: logitech g5 is a usb mouse
<Darkmystere> ks3, Request Timed out.
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: yes, when it comes time to install, tell it to "take over" the entire hard drive.
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: but you will lose everything, and have a completely new install.
<ks3> Darkmystere, okay, so nothing in or out
<ArielMT> for some reason, my swap partition isn't being mounted even though it's listed in /etc/fstab.  exact error when running "sudo swapon -a" is "swapon: /dev/mapper/vg-swap: Invalid argument".  i've tried specifying device name and device uuid, with a reboot in between.  google didn't help.  ubuntu version is 7.10
<ks3> Darkmystere, did we run sudo iptables -F already?
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: the mouse doesn'tt work at all, or just extra buttons, etc, dont work?
<RyanPrior> Is there a program that lets you create DVDs with menus and so on?
<dyslexicfeet> indygunfreak: i dont have any files on there yet so maybe it will work
<Darkmystere> ks3, yeP
<IndyGunFreak> dyslexicfeet: i would hope so.
<blaster> IndyGunFrak: it doesn't work at all, with 7.a0, it works perfect with 6.10 perfectly
<blaster> 7.10
<Darkmystere> ks3, ive ben tryinng to get internet for 5 days now..
<mlst> who can help me pls private chat ??????
<Flannel> ArielMT: You're on LVM, right?
<ArielMT> Flannel: yes
<DJSBX> anybody?
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: thats kinda weird, is it hooked up to a USB port, or do you have it going to a PS2 port w/ an adapter?
<Flannel> ArielMT: and what are your volume group and logical volume names for your swap partition?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: i have it in the USB port
<ks3> Darkmystere, what happens if you run sudo ping localhost?
<Flannel> ArielMT: Or more importantly, whats listed in /dev/mapper for it?
<Darkmystere> ks3, Operation not permitted..
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: maybe shutdown, and try putting it in the PS2 port w/ an adapter?..
<ArielMT> Flannel: iirc, vg and swap respectively.  it's mapped to /dev/mapper/vg-swap
<aleka> I am trying to draw a simple diagram in a word document I have been working on. I have the oo.o-draw package, but can not see it in my menu picks... How do I draw basic shapes in this document?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: I have tried that as well
<blaster> same result
<jimmygoon> xsane sucks
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: then sorry, i have no logical suggestion
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: no worries, I thank you for your time, I am going to reinstal 6.10
<Daisuke_Laptop> aleka: select "draw" in the word processor.
<ks3> Darkmystere, it seems like a firewall issue, but iptables -F should flush all the iptables rules...
<Flannel> ArielMT: Odd.  It shouldn't give you an error.  What does `sudo swapon /dev/mapper/vg-swap` do?
<ssmith> Newb looking for help on how to install source files.  Can someone help?
<Flannel> ssmith: What are you looking to install?
<Odd-rationale> !compile | ssmith
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: not erally sure thats the answer
<ubotu> ssmith: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ssmith> last-exit
<aleka> Daisuke_Laptop: under what menu pick?
<ArielMT> arielmt@cleos-cat:~$ sudo swapon /dev/mapper/vg-swap
<ArielMT> swapon: /dev/mapper/vg-swap: Invalid argument
<Flannel> ssmith: last-exit is in the repositories
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: are you stil there?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: the same mouse works perfect, in 6.10. I just wanted to try out 7.10
<ssmith> ubuntu last exit package hangs at startup of program
<blaster> yes im here
<Daisuke_Laptop> aleka: it's the button that looks like a pencil drawing a square, when you hover, it gives the tooltip "Show Draw Functions"
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: try googling, "Logitech G5 Ubuntu 7.10", i got several hits, this suggests this si not an isolated problem
<aleka> Daisuke_Laptop: Thanks!!
<ssmith> should I unistall and reinstall last-exit from repositories?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: dohhhh, now i feel like an idiot. LOL  I didn't even think to google it. ROFL
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: it happens
<Daisuke_Laptop> aleka: you're welcome
<Darkmystere> ks3, soz internet./.
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, i am running 7.10 in 100 m ram,it is using 33% of swap now,lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ArielMT> what i'd give to have any swap usage about now
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: didn't we suggest flux to you?..lol
<Flannel> ArielMT: And that partition is correctly created as a swap partition?
<ArielMT> Flannel: was when i set it up, aye
<Rippedca> I setup my mother in law up with a pc running ubuntu, She does not have a lot of computer experience but seems to be enjoying Ubuntu. She wants to start using IM. What IM service provider should she sign up with?
<brunner> which wireless chipset should I get? Atheros AR5006EX, Intel WM3945AG, or Intel 4965AGN?
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, can you give me screenshot of fluxbox under ubuntu,i just want it easy!
<Flannel> ArielMT: Double check, sudo lvdisplay | less
<peepsalot> why are info pages the same as man pages?  is this an ubuntu idiosyncracy?
<Odd-rationale> Rippedca: Why not google talk?
<Rippedca> Her family are using macs
<Flannel> ArielMT: er, I suppose that actually doesn't give you the partition type
<Darkmystere> ks3,what did you say before i dced? Firefox Crashed again..
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: fluxbuntu.org has screenshots
<Rippedca> thanks I will check out google talk
<Starnestommy> peepsalot: the info files often are a lot more in-depth than the man files for some things, like emacs or bash
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, ok,but now ctrl+alt+f1 don't get me console,now,is it because i disabled hotkey-set 、
<Flannel> ArielMT: sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/vg-swap
<icesword> ？
<ArielMT> Flannel: nope, but it showed that everything's right, except of course that # open is 0
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: most likely
<mwhit74> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper for ubuntu. im considering it as an option to make my wireless card work better
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, you said most likely,what is other possiblity?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: wow, allot of editing for a mouse, I am going to go back to 6.10, not worth anymore headache. I have been fighting it two days. :-)
<ArielMT> Flannel: yup, since it's out-of-commission swap, no harm formatting it even on a live system.  afk, reading manpage and doing that
<jimmygoon> How is ubuntu support for NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M
<peepsalot> Starnestommy, but they aren't more in depth, i see the EXACT same text that is in the man pages
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: seems strange it works under Edgy, but not Gutsy.
<xyblor> what does it mean when ssh just hangs when you run it?
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: as a general rule, Ubuntu/Linux support for Nvidia is solid.
<peepsalot> Starnestommy, including the part at the bottom that says to go look at the info pages for more information
<AangFan> ArielMT yes, but when I tipe on GDM my name and psword I have tis efect: 4b4nt4
<IndyGunFreak> unless its avery new card
<Starnestommy> peepsalot: the output of info emacs looks different than man emacs for me, but not for something else like mv
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, really? I thought ATI support was better? NVIDIA is kinda the last guy holding out with the closed-ness?
<Leetbumble> jimmy, no idea but i do use an Nvidia 8800gts and their little installer edited my xconfig just fine and i use dual screen with no probs
<ArielMT> AangFan: so numlock comes on during boot-up?
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: I hear ya there, doesn't make any sense to me either. I wasnt unhappy with 6.10 at all, just wanted to try 7.10
<jimmygoon> Leetbumble, thats good to hear
<AangFan> ArielMT yes!
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: maybe install 6.10, upgrade to 7.04, then upgrade to 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: well, until ATI actually gets stuff releeased for their cards, Nvidia, although its a closed driver, its a well written driver
<Darkmystere> ks3, You here??
<iRRVi> i need a cross platform (windows, mac, linux) cluster computing software, preferably opensource and free
<icesword> use that alternate cd to upgrade
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, alrighty. thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> 6.10 is about to EOL in april, though
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: but as a general rule, Nvidia is almost always easier(obviously very new stuff is different, but thast old enough you should be fine)
<blaster> IndyGunFreak: possible that would work, but again, i liked 6.10, so no need to fix what isn't broke. :-)
<peepsalot> Starnestommy, well i'd rather not install emacs just to find out.  but do why would any command say at the bottom to refer to the info pages, if they were the exact same as the man pages.  I think there is something not conifugred correctly here
<blaster> take care peeps, :-)
<IndyGunFreak> blaster: true, other than it will be obsolete here soon
<RyanPrior> Is there a program that lets you create DVDs with menus and so on?
<Leetbumble> iRRVi - im using knopixcluster for a project at university. boots in memory which is always fun. and it went up pretty easy.
<flowOver> ati is opensourcing even the chip blueprints
<Daisuke_Laptop> RyanPrior: search synaptic for "dvd"
<flowOver>  /amd
<ArielMT> AangFan: sounds like you need to turn it off in the bios, then.  depending on your bios type, the access key is either f2, f10, or del.  reboot and mash that key as if it were a joystick's fire button.  that'll take you into the bios, where you can tell it to boot with numlock off.  if you see the ubuntu logo instead of the bios screen, it was either the wrong key or too late: reboot and try again.
<AangFan> ArielMT ok, now.. rebooting
<iRRVi> Leetbumble: thanks i'll check it out
<IndyGunFreak> flowOver: yes they are, bu thtey haven't yet, so until they do, Nvidia still kills ATI w/ linux for ease of setup
<RyanPrior> Daisuke_Laptop: Thanks for the suggestion. However, I had already done that, and I don't see anything that does what I want -- that is, linking video clips together using scriptable menus.
<juice_> !planeshift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArielMT> Flannel: puh.  that did the trick, but i've no idea what corrupted it in the first place.
<Daisuke_Laptop> now that could be a little more difficult...
<mlst> I cant see my other partition what did i do ???
<juice_> anyone know what planeshift is?
<ArielMT> Flannel: thanks :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i haven't seen anything that would really take care of that
<Daisuke_Laptop> juice_: yes, why?
<Frederick> folks which is the command line to reconfigure nvidia packages in ubuntu?
<juice_> Daisuke_Laptop: top linux download on mininova.com, just wondering..?
<__mikem> Frederick, dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx
<Frederick> __mikem: did not work I think I lack some package
<__mikem> Frederick, then do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<smartface> Hi, is there a way I can completely reformat my ubuntu server without a cd?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !piracy | juice_
<smartface> Just with ssh?
<regeya> o_O
<Frederick> __mikem: done, do I need nvidia-kernell too?
<regeya> by 'reformat' you mean...
<__mikem> Frederick, I never did
<juice_> Daisuke_Laptop: ppssh. i was just asking what it is?
<LimCore> http://www.puzzlepirates.com/index.xhtml <--- be amazed
<Frederick> oki brb
<smartface> regeya, basically reset the system
<LimCore> is this a new trend?
<smartface> a bunch of programs are messed up
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wasn't amazed with puzzle pirates originally...  something interesting?
<gopp__> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gopp__> !bind
<regeya> by 'reset the system' you mean...reinstall everything from scratch?  over ssh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smartface> yes regeya
<smartface> restore all the original installation files
<RyanPrior> juice_: planeshift is a free software MMORPG, and downloading it off mininova is not piracy! :-)
 * morphiend cries for help while pulling out his hair
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh ho!  LimCore, that is interesting...  i hope it's a trend :)
<morphiend> Anyone have any ideas as to why my mouse would be acting like its on crack?
<juice_> RyanPrior: thanks
<LimCore> Daisuke_Laptop: that site probably is legit, as it is linked there from a popular comic side (still, be carefull ;)
<RyanPrior> juice_: http://www.planeshift.it
 * LimCore should use apparmored
<smartface> Actually, I should try to fix my problem
<smartface> I've got apache2 working
<smartface> but php5 doesnt
<flowOver> which fonts in linux are good substitutes for Verdana, Arial, Helvetica
<regeya> smartface: let's say 'no'
<AangFan> ArielMT a lot of thanks, the Bug Intruse what Obstruce System config works
<morphiend> In other words, if I single left click,  more times than not its detected as a double click, and if I perform actions like dragging, if I move the mouse too fast the action is moved to the next window the cursor "hits"
<smartface> When I access php files on my server, it just asks me if I want to save them
<smartface> yet I've installed php5
<Daisuke_Laptop> LimCore: i was never a fan of puzzle pirates, i tried it once on windows...  but yes, that casual games are being released for linux is a major...  gesture of goodwill?  that's close enough...  to "average" users
<GNUtoo> hello,is there anyone that knows well the kernel?
<regeya> ok, so the real problem is php5, not that you've had your remote system compromised with no way to drive to teh thing, or anything like that.
<morphiend> GNUtoo: what parts of it?
<GNUtoo> morphiend, don't know...i'm looking for the device 25...i don't know what is it...
<ArielMT> AangFan: you're welcome... as opposed to we2c90e ;)
<macogw> smartface: your server is misconfigured
<GNUtoo> morphiend, cause i'd like to make acpi work
<macogw> flowOver: Liberation Sans
<GNUtoo> morphiend, s/acpi/suspend to ram
<macogw> flowOver: but you can get at least Arial from the msttcorefonts package
<smartface> macogw, how does one fix this
<LimCore> Daisuke_Laptop: probably good will, since linux users are like 3% desktop
<macogw> smartface: dont know. i fixed it once and then forgot.
<LimCore> and most do not like to buy, esp closed source
<macogw> smartface: google told me how.
<morphiend> looking for device 25, how? you mean that its listed in your /dev fs?
<flowOver> i'm more wondering for web design purposes.  people with default ubuntu installs
<smartface> Would re-installing ubuntu in LAMP mode make it all work?
<morphiend> if you cat /proc/devices it will correlate the number to the device (driver)
<Daisuke_Laptop> LimCore: simple games like that could draw more "everyday" users over (the web, email, im, casual game group), so it's a good thing (to me, at least)
<benny269> how can i update octave to the latest version?
<GNUtoo> morphiend, no my dmesg gives me that:   hash matches device device:25 and /proc/device doesn't list it
<RyanPrior> benny269: Do you mean that you want a version newer than the one in the repositories?
<GNUtoo> GNUtoo, cat /proc/device | grep 25 gives numbers such as 251
<Daisuke_Laptop> when popcap starts releasing linux versions of its games, watch out :)
<flowOver> wow changing everything to alsa mixer from the nvidia drivers for the nforce4 really destroyed all the crashy bug problems i was continueing to have
<smartface> Can someone indicate to me how I can completely uninstall Apache, PHP, and mysql in order to reinstall them late
<smartface> r
<smartface> including settings
<benny269> RyanPrior: well I installed the standard version from synaptic but i think the latest version is 3.0 and is much newer with more functions?
<RyanPrior> benny269: The version in Hardy Heron is release 3.0.0, so you can always upgrade to Hardy. =D
<Daisuke_Laptop> and RyanPrior, juice_: my apologies about the jumping to conclusions re: piracy.  my first thought was planeshift = planescape and oops :\
<morphiend> GNUtoo: paste the output from your dmesg that you're referring to
<RyanPrior> benny269: Otherwise, you can compile the latest Octave from source.
<IndyGunFreak> RyanPrior: that is freakin awful advice
<Daisuke_Laptop> check backports.
<IndyGunFreak> benny269: what are you trying t upgrade?
<crusader_> hello can someone please help me with LTSP installation?
<benny269> RyanPrior: can you explain how to do that please?
<GNUtoo> morphiend,   hash matches device device:25
<benny269> IndyGunFreak: octave, its a mathematical programming environment
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269, Be careful what you wish for.  Bleeding edge... can hurt.. HAve a good backup if you go outside the repos
<GNUtoo> morphiend, and also PM: Adding info for acpi:device:25
<Frederick> folks I have issues with nvidia drivers I have no video output at all when starting x
<RyanPrior> benny269: The best way is to wait until Hardy is released. Do you need the latest version immediately, or can you wait a couple months?
<IndyGunFreak> benny269: whatever ti is, what he suggested was absolutely foolish.. and like Jack_Sparrow just said, be careful.. because sometimes newer isn't always better.. at least what is in the repos, is stable.
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's changed between 2.9.12 and 3.0.0?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because if it's not that much, you're really better off hanging back
<benny269> ok, is there a gnu frontend? alternative to kde's koctave?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  set vesa as your card and 1024 max res to get basic gui functioning
<luical> hi every one, i need some help with ntfs support, i have an old ntfs drive and i cannot get write support on it, even though i have ntfs 3g active, please help
<smartface> Do you guys know a place where I can get LAMP help?
<Darkmystere> Can some one Help me im still having problems with intetnet in my ubuntu 7.10 install with Atheros AR5006EG a/b Wireless card
<LimCore> smartface: payable or free ;)  and what is the question
<Starnestommy> smartface: #apache for apache, #mysql for mysql, or ##php for php
<smartface> LimCore: free is better :D I can't get php to work with my apache server
<smartface> thanks Starnestommy
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: I brb I will try it out
<morphiend> GNUtoo : sorry, acpi is outside of my realm of knowledge in the kernel
<RyanPrior> benny269: I don't know of any graphical front-end other than koctave.
<LimCore> smartface: simple setting of LAMP is just apt-get install   of  like  apache2   php5   apache2-mod-php5 or something    php5-mysql  mysql
<GNUtoo> morphiend, ok thanks and bye
<efren20> i need help i add music to banshee library and when i try sync my ipod it tells me all the songs will be earesed i do sync anyways and it earsed all my songs but doesent add the new ones help me please?
<iobelisk> hi, i changed my computer name (system-admin-network) and rebooted and everything was okay, except i could not load a few kde apps (i use gnome), i got a keyboard numlock error from time to time and while burning a cd i got a nautilus error (though the cd burnt fine). i ran "locate old_host_name" on the terminal and found a few directories still reflected the old host name. anyway, i reverted back to the old host name and everything is
<iobelisk> fine. most errors i got with the new host name were benign, but was just wondering if anybody had an idea how to get around them?
<malocite> what version of x server is in gutsy?  1.3.0?
<Starnestommy> iobelisk: it probably has something to do with /etc/hosts
<smartface> LimCore: cant find apache2-mod-php5
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to reset my Wireless card's configureation back to the default one?
<luical> i need help, how can i get ntfs support on my feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: i would suggest gtkpod, its a better tool than banshee for ipod mgmt, if you ask me
<Starnestommy> smartface: it might be libapache2-mod-pgp5
<Starnestommy> er, php-5
<RyanPrior> luical: Install ntfs-3g; or upgrade to Gutsy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<efren20> were can i get that?
<iobelisk> starnestommy, i checked /etc/hosts-- the old host name was not in it
<Starnestommy> no, php5
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: its in the repos, sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Starnestommy> gah
<efren20> thanks
<regeya> wouldn't ntfs and/or ipods be offtopic
 * regeya runs!
<macogw> regeya: why?
<RyanPrior> regeya: "how do I use * with Ubuntu" is generally on-topic.
<Daisuke_Laptop> he disappeared :)
<luical> can i get ntfs write support on gutsy?
<malocite> I'm trying to install the 8.2.28 drivers in ubuntu gutsy, and it is saying Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x130' directory
<smartface> Starnestommy: thanks i'll try
<RyanPrior> luical: Read up. You already got answers from two people.
<malocite> (thats the ati proprietary drivers)
<juice_> how do i point my terminal to the desktop directory?
<PinkFloyd102489> cd ~/Desktop
<Starnestommy> libapache2-mod-php5
<juice_> ty
<malocite> juice_:  cd ~/Desktop
<malocite> juice_:  or cd /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<luical> thanks
<flowOver> is there somehow i can run video as a background?
<PinkFloyd102489> juice_ or just cd Desktop if you're already in your home dir
<malocite> flowOver: Ooo, that'd be neat, i'd like to know that too :)
<RyanPrior> flowOver: You mean, as a desktop background?
<flowOver> vlc on windows does it
<smartface> Does anyone know how to fix error apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Jack_Sparrow> juice_, make sure you use a cap "D"
<RyanPrior> flowOver: You could do it, but probably not without some xorg hackery.
<flowOver> RyanPrior: yes
<prince_jammys> heh
<Cpudan80> smartface: put the server's FQDN in the config file
<Joeseph> I'm having problems with my internet connection dropping at random intervals...  how can I figure out what my problem is?
<usser> smartface: set ServerName
<PinkFloyd102489> smartface there's a guide on the forums somewhere detailing how to do it
<smartface> usser: and how do i do that?
<Cpudan80> smartface: You probably dont have an FQDN anyway --- so 127.0.0.
<Cpudan80> oops
<Cpudan80> so 127.0.0.1 is ok
<smartface> Sorry, this is my first server set up
<mrynit> is google broken for anyone else?
<usser> smartface: well do you have a name for your site, like dns?
<smartface> well, when i try to install mod-php5, it gives me the error and doesnt want to move on
<smartface> no usser
<hellppmee> hi
<crackhead_25> crimsun_: are you here at the moment? intelikey in kubuntu recommended i talk to you
<Starnestommy> mrynit: I'm just randomly getting errors that say I might be a spambot or trojan
<Kano> hi, is there an "official" pxelinux.cfg for hardy?
<mrynit> Starnestommy: ?
<Kano> i can do my own, just want to know if that already exists
<usser> smartface: then its no biggie anyway
<hellppmee> is there a way to load my  /dev/sda5 which is an ubuntu and my /dev/sdaa a winxp in the same hard disk?
<efren20> can any one give me a web that show cool programs that could be installed in ubuntu
<joomlaNEWBIE> anyone here know whats wrong when I try to complile something
<joomlaNEWBIE> I get checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | kano
<ubotu> kano: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<usser> smartface: it sets apache to the name of your machine so to speak
<Kano> Jack_Sparrow: ok fine
<crackhead_25> hi guys, can anyone help me get my sound to work? i've tried everything.. i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade, and now it doesn't work..
<Joeseph> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: http://linuxappfinder.com/
<Joeseph> !wirelessproblems
<hellppmee> anyone?
<RyanPrior> crackhead_25: The same thing happened to me, and it's fixed in Hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, Did you recompile alsa with ver 15 and not 16
<crackhead_25> RyanPrior: what do you mean? and what should i do?
<crackhead_25> also my printers don't work..
<amenado> jack_sparrow
<Joeseph> Does anyone know why a network will have random period drops?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, Some cards have issues, I hate to suggest you google your card for problems with linux
<RyanPrior> crackhead_25: I suggest downloading the Hardy Heron Alpha 5 LiveCD and seeing if your sound works in the LiveCD environment. If it does, then you just have to wait a couple months until Hardy is released and your sound will work.
<efren20> thanks indy
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm using a usb dongle -
<crackhead_25> RyanPrior: wtf? huh? i can't do without sound for a few months..
<Joeseph> Netgear WG111
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, Compile alsa first..  /j #Alsa if you need more help with that
<Scunizi> I don't want to run Emerald. But I am running Compiz-fusion. What catagory do I pick on gnome-look for theme's?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, THat does not change my suggestion
<Joeseph> alright,
<mrynit> Starnestommy: I have a good deal on viagra for you!
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, How did you install the drivers to begin with
<Joeseph> I didn't at first, then I ndiswrappered them
<monstermike234> hey if i were to buy a new graphics card which plays nicer with ubuntu ati or nvidia.
<hellppmee> anyone care to help me?
<IndyGunFreak> only if you help us read minds
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: It seems all the solutions to this problem are to run scripts when it happens: I just got my remote desktop working... I can't run scripts if I don't have the working
<ray_`24> If ubuntu is starting up for the first time after install and is hanging on "Starting bluetooth services", am I able to press a key combination to skip that step?
<dcatibog> l
<hellppmee> hehhe IndyGunFreak
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: man ive tired your command it doesnt boots :/ I have a black screen despite of the sound of an apparent x server beeing booted
<dcatibog> ?
<hellppmee> IndyGunFreak: i have a dualboot and i reinstall my winxp, now is there a way to load my /dev/sda5 which is an ubuntu and my /dev/sdaa a winxp in the same hard disk?
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | helloKitty
<ubotu> helloKitty: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | hellppmee
<ubotu> hellppmee: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shinigami> IndyGunFreak: Would that include burning ISOs?
<hellppmee> wow that must be 100pages inside that url
<hellppmee> :(
<dcatibog> my chikka didnt run wat should i do
<IndyGunFreak> Shinigami: well, the presumption is, that you have a current Live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick, at the black screen try ctrl-alt F2.. if you get a terminal screen then you didnt do that command right or have other xorg issues
<dcatibog> ano ga ere
<Shinigami> IndyGunFreak: How would I burn ISOs to disk on Ubuntu?
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: brb
<IndyGunFreak> Shinigami: like a thumbdrive, or to an actual harddrive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shinigami, right click the iso and write to disk
<malocite> I'm trying to install the ati 8.2.28 drivers in ubuntu gutsy, and it is saying Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x130' directory
<Shinigami> IndyGunFreak: As in a CD/DVD-ROM
<Shinigami> Jack_Sparrow: Thanx. =D
<IndyGunFreak> Shinigami: depends on the program, but there's tons of ways
<Shinigami> I'm not using Ubuntu *yet*.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Shinigami> I feel I don't know wnough about it yet.
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: would anyone here know how to fix, or how to figure out how to go about fixing my problem, or would I be better off spending a couple hours in google?               First link was a fix using commands, but it seems to happen more often after I set up a remote desktop connection, in which case I can't fix it
<dcatibog> help
<Shinigami> *enough
<crimsun_> crackhead_25: hi
<efren20> dude
<tripps> anyone have a good experience here using the linux-rt ubuntu kernel?
<dcatibog> my god
<IndyGunFreak> Shinigami: well, use the live CD for a few days to get practice.. but its not hard
<RyanRyan52> Would a mirror of ubuntu's packages be bigger that a mirror of debian's packages?
<dcatibog> ppp
<dcatibog> dd
<dcatibog> ddd
<dcatibog> ddd
<dcatibog> ddd
<dcatibog> ddd
<FloodBot2> dcatibog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dcatibog> ddd
<IndyGunFreak> Shinigami: google, "How to burn an ISO".... there's several web pages w/ instructions
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, By all accounts on the internet that card barely works in windows..  I would suggest you try a diffewrent dongle..
<Shinigami> IndyGunFreak: Okay. I will do. I'm getting some CDs tomorrow. I'm fresh out atm. =/
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Shinigami> IndyGunFreak: Okay. Thanx. =)
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanRyan52, DOnt switch to debian repos
<checkers> hi all, do the amd64 builds of ubuntu work with AMD Turion X2?
<efren20> i put the songs in gtkpod i update the songs i want in my ipod when is complete i put eject ipod and it deletes all songs wtf?
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: *sigh* I bought it and can't return it... :(   what to do what to do....
<RyanRyan52> Jack_Sparrow: thats not what I meant
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph, A little research on what works for your OS next time
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: no luck. still Ive managed to make it work once
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: I mean, ive used ubuntu before with this same hardware
<RyanRyan52> Jack_Sparrow: I am mirroring debian packages on my server. I want to also mirror ubuntu's packages but I want to make sure it will fit. I havce used 44% of my hard drive with debians and I am wondering if it will all fit...
<tripps> my first experience with apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-rt linux-rt linux-image-2.6.22-14-rt wasn't so great since the initrd was anemic; i couldn't even boot
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't buy this myself: I recieved the newer version, but have had the older one for a long long time
<RyanRyan52> and I am running debian, so its a good thing to use debian's mirrors :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick, DOnt know what to tell you. does live cd work and if so what have you installed or changed
<constantine_> Hi, where is the setting to change number of desktops pls?
<tripps> forced to compile my own kernel and have had mixed results due to not being able to configure CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES as a module in 2.6.24. only available as builtin which won't work with rt and lsm
<RyanRyan52> constantine_: number of desktops?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanRyan52, Fine, but it was important to make surer others didnt assume you were using Debian repos with Ubuntu..  That is NOT a good idea.  Will they fit on your drive.. no idea
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: nothing changed the cd seems oki I mwean no erros during install I remmember to have issues last tme too but I dunno how I did solve it im using an lcd monitor maybe this is part of the problem
<efren20>  put the songs in gtkpod i update the songs i want in my ipod when is complete i put eject ipod and it deletes all songs wtf?
<RyanRyan52> Jack_Sparrow: okay, thansk
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick, lcd's work fine in gutsy.
<killown> flash player 9 work on opera 9.26?
<constantine_> RyanRyan52 I had 4 previously, now after reinstall of gutsy, I have 1 only.  WAIT. I FOUND IT. Hiding in the bot. rh corner
<Jack_Sparrow> efren20, Please stop with the wtf.. That is NOT acceptable in here
<hellppmee> btw i have a prblem running ubuntu 7.10 live cd
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: well Im just trying to provide as much input as I can to help you to help me :D
<CarlFK> how do I fix this? Package libmagick10 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jodde> Hi guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am calling it a night just stopped to look up something
<Frederick> CarlFK: problably enabling multiverse
<icesword> hellppmee, ?
<jodde> I have a strange problem with my keyboard driver that I'm hoping somebody can help me with.
<efren20> soorry
<hellppmee> btw i have a prblem running ubuntu 7.10 live cd, when i click install icon at the partition menu i cant see my old partitions like winxp and ubuntu partitions,how can i resolve this? im trying to reinstall my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libmagic
<ubotu> Found: libmagic-dev, libmagic1, libmagick++9-dev, libmagick++9c2a, libmagick9 (and 2 others)
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK, what did you install from outside the repos
<jodde> And can anyone tell me how to search libraries from terminal?
<killown> flash player 9 work on opera 9.26?
<icesword> hellppmee, you need to choose edit partition by hand
<CarlFK> jack-desktop: transcode, from .debian-multimedia.org experimental
<jack-desktop> huh
<CarlFK> I have debian seid and lenny in my srouces
<jack-desktop> do you need something carl?
<jodde> Can somebody help me with my keyboard driver?
<jodde> Please please please?
<gRaCiOsO> i wanna see some .swf file but when i try to open them this is the message "GStreamer foun an erros with a general support lib" someone could help me pls?
<hellppmee> icesword: i can only see /dev/sda and im expecting /dev/sda1 which is my winxp and my /dev/sda5 my ubuntu, even doing edit still the same :(
<ryan__> hey guys. i'm new to linux as a desktop, and im wondering where i should save program that i have downloaded? i downloaded eclipse, the java ide
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK, Personally, I think you are heading for trouble and a broken system
<ryan__> is there something similar to program files, on windows?
<icesword> hellppmee, maybe your partition table is damaged?
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow: I just have nvidia-glx is the nvidia-kernel package outdated?
<Frederick> I mean deprecated
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: im ok with that.  it's a test box that will get toasted in a few days
<alex123> hey guys. i want to set up internet sharing over wireless on my ubuntu laptop. can you please point me in the right direction?
<tylerd> hi
<jodde> hi tylerd.
<gRaCiOsO> i wanna see some .swf files but when i try to open them this is the message "GStreamer found an error with a general support lib" someone could help me pls?
<tylerd> ubuntu rocks
<jodde> Would you be able to help me with a keyboard issue?
<wil> everything is muted, I usually just restart my machine but I cant at the moment. How do I reset the sound?
<hellppmee> icesword: and when i click COmputer of my livecd i can see the partitions and only in gparted i cant see them :(
<Frederick> brb
<flowOver> ahhh vlc wallpaper mode is only available through directx
<jodde> You want to see some single white females, gRaCiOsO?
<jodde> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<PanzerMKZ> if you have a 64bit ubuntu box up can you make a 32bit chroot enviroment?
<wil> how do I reset sound?
<gRaCiOsO> jodde,  no men i wanna see some funny videos of "killer pollo"
<CarlFK> ah, I needed to apt-get upgrade: 605 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 127 not upgraded.
<CarlFK> ka-boom.
<malocite> Hi, I am trying to install the ati drivers, and it is saying that I do not have an x130 directory... I have tried googling this but I can't seem to find a solution
<jodde> Okay guys..
<jodde> Everytime I hit the left arrow key in Linux, hyphens are typed.
<jodde> It's only the left arrow key.
<Scunizi> jodde, consider it a short cut ..  :)
<jodde> Here's an exam-ple of how it beh--av------es---.
<jodde> It's not a shortcut, Scunizi, it's a pain in the ass.
<jodde> It's not the key either.
<jodde> It works fine in Winblows.
<Scunizi> jodde, check to see what type of keyboard you've chosen . that might make a difference
<malocite> Hi, I am trying to install the ati drivers, and it is saying that I do not have an x130 directory... I have tried googling this but I can't seem to find a solution
<jodde> US English.
<AutoMatriX> which soft could one use to record the sound of different kins of hanguns and ammo in a shooting range ? I'd like to make my own database with that
<jodde> Or Generic 105 key if that's what you mean.
<Scunizi> jodde, 101, 105, 102 version etc..
<jodde> (Intl PC)
<Scunizi> change it up and see what happens
<malocite> what version of Xorg is installed in gutsy
<Scunizi> 7.1 I think
<malocite> not 7.3?
<Starnestommy> 7.2
<jodde> To what though?
<jodde> I know it's an Acer, but that's all.
<kas-> how do i accept a file using xchat?
<flowOver> AutoMatriX: audicity
<flowOver> it's top notch
<wil> how can I find out what app is using / locked sound? I cant hear anything and I can not restart at the moment but need to reset it
<malocite> Starnestommy: is there  a way to query your system to give you the answer?
<Scunizi> kas-, you have to be registered w/ freenode and have the appropriate ports open on your rounter..
<Starnestommy> malocite: aptitude show xserver-xorg
<kas-> it's not on this server, Scunizi
<Scunizi> wil, killall esd
<AutoMatriX> flowOver, going to test that in a while ;)
<constantine_> Has anyone here got their ipod classic to work on gutsy, and if so, which tutorial did u use?
<Scunizi> kas-, I don't know the rules of other servers..
<malocite> Starnestommy: 7.2-5 got it!
<efren20> can anyone tell me why my ipod is not getting the songs i sync the songs with gtkipod and it sync perfect when i eject ipod says no music nothing.
<flowOver> as for cataloging the sounds, thats a separate issue
<jodde> It's still doing it.
<AutoMatriX> flowOver, you also might an ID of a USB cam which is performant enoug to see the impact of a .380 or .357 on a stadanard C50 hardboard target ?
<ggenius> what's the best movie creating software on linux? Blender? anything else?
<wil> Scunizi, I tried killall esd, it just says esd: no process killed
<kas-> Scunizi: , im just wondering what the command is, as im not getting a prompt after he sends
<bastid_raZor> if i have several user accounts on my box and user1 logs in via ssh is there a way to see when user1 logged in?
<flowOver> hmm.  you might be wanting to look into highspeed gear
<Scunizi> kas-,  never done it before myself.. sorry I don't know.
<Frederick> Folks I keep having Xorg issues I cant boot it it reports (WW)NVIDIA: no matching Device section for instance (BUS ID PCI:2:0:0) found
<flowOver> i don't think there's anything that would be in consumer directories for that
<Scunizi> wil.. I thought I'd throw that last one out there.. It's fixed me before.
<constantine_> iPOD classic question: how do I install libgpod 0.6.0 without breaking gutsy?
<efren20> can nay one help me i plugg a usb video cam and when i plug it in the computer dosent find it like dosnet say a device has been plugged in what do i do?
<AutoMatriX> efren20, try to do lsusb ... that will give you at least some more info about the numerical ID of your camera
<efren20> it found this
<efren20> auto it found htis Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera
<Frederick> when I try to boot it hangs on a black screen I dont even see the nvidia logo from the driver
<efren20> and when i try caputering a video in kino it says theres no camera
<AutoMatriX> what numbers did preceed ?
<efren20> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8086:0110 Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera
<wil> Anyone know how to reset sound? :(
<AutoMatriX> efren20,  what numbers did preceed ?, please paste the complet line of that lsub command, mathcing the one of your camera, of course
<Itaku> how do i set na utilus to view hidden files?
<AutoMatriX> Itaku, press Control 'H'
<AutoMatriX> the 'H' of hidden
<efren20> automatrix:Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8086:0110 Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera
<Itaku> thanks
<Genocidicbunny> would anyone mind helping me out with a problem im having getting Ubuntu and XP to dual boot?
<Itaku> what command to view hidden files in terminal?
<efren20> automatrix:what should i do?
<Starnestommy> Itaku: la or ls -A
<AutoMatriX> efren20, I had a quick look, but this myght be of any help
<AutoMatriX> efren20,  webcam_scpa50x
<efren20> webcam_scpa50x: command not found
<efren20> =(
<AutoMatriX> I think that's the kind of driver you need, which ins in ubuntu, somewhere, I believe
<_Oz_> please help with a permissions problem, Ubuntu friends.  I have an NTFS hard drive (hdc2) which has become read only and I don't seem to have the status to change its permissions.
<efren20> webcam_scpa50x: command not found
<_Oz_> if I attempt to change them, I am told "permission denied."
<Genocidicbunny> _Oz_ I think you need to have a ntfs drive installed
<AutoMatriX> efren20, try to look for spca50... in your packet manager
<Genocidicbunny> but then again, im here for another problem
<Itaku> when i login to my comp from ssh it says last login from
<Itaku> how do i change that ip
<efren20> nothing found
<_Oz_> Genocidicbunny: ?
<jodde> Can somebody please help me with my kb?
<Genocidicbunny> anyways, I installed XP and then Ubuntu, but when I boot i get DISK BOOT FAILURE
<AutoMatriX> efren20,  which version of ubunut are you using, dear
<efren20> 7.10
<Itaku> how do i change that ip that is in Last Login from: thing
<Frederick> Folks I need help setting up X server with a nvidia 8800 and a lg lcd monitor
<AutoMatriX> efren20, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gspca_spca5xx
<jodde> !help keyboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help keyboard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<AutoMatriX> !gspca_spca5xx
<RyanPrior> My VLC Media Player is playing video but not sound. Can anybody help me find out why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca_spca5xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AutoMatriX> !gspca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jodde> Yes, reg, but what do I change my layout to?
<RyanPrior> !askthebot | AutoMatriX
<ubotu> AutoMatriX: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<efren20> waht i do matrix?
<AutoMatriX> efren20, as I seem to have burnt my fingers, or, you go to the french doc, or you use the bot :D
<efren20> still lost mate i only speak english is in portuges or something'
<thinman1189> I'm trying to set up firestarter but it keeps saying that the device is not ready.
<efren20> please just help me
<smartface> What happens if I have libapache2-mod-php4 installed, and libapache2-mod-php5 installed
<smartface> do they conflict?
<smartface> Ok, basically, I've got this program installed - myphpmoney - that forces me to reload my apache2 server
<_Oz_> can someone tell me how to change the permissions of my ntfs hd (/dev/hdc2) in my terminal?
<smartface> and it keeps crashing when i try to remove it
<hidox> server mirc.irc.cl
<_Oz_> I want it to be read/write instead of ro
<iratik_> smartface: when you try to remove what?
<iratik_> I found one app to record screencast through add/remove...  Anyone know any other screencast utilities for ubuntu?
<efren20> matrix?
<smartface> iratik_: myphpmoney
<smartface> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Oz_> /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<_Oz_> can I just change that to:
<AutoMatriX> efren20, spca5xx-source - this should be found in your package manager, supposed that the universe packages are available in your sources.list
<_Oz_> /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1 ntfs rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<_Oz_> ?
<_Oz_> just change ro to rw?
<iratik_> smartface: so you installed myphpmoney , and you had to reload your apache server after you installed it... what crashes when you try to remove myphpmoney?
<RyanPrior> My VLC Media Player is playing video but not sound. Why is that?
<smartface> iratik_, I installed it a while ago, and now when i try to install apache mod php5, it forces me to reload then crashes. here's a log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58210/
<efren20> i did this  sudo aptitude install module-init-tools
<_Oz_> brb
<malocite> I have a radeon 9000 in Gutsy, should I be able to have direct rendering?
<AutoMatriX> efren20, gspca-source - this should be found in your package manager, also, and evenso supposed that the universe packages are available in your sources.list
<chowder> can anyone help me get GRUB to load another OS?
<mjw-> malocite yes
<iratik_> smartface: you might have more luck in #php
<malocite> mjw-: It doesn't seem to work since I re-installed, and I had no problems the last time Iinstalled... grrrrr
<iratik_> Do you have 2 daemons competing for port 80?
<malocite> mjw-: And it should work with the open source drivers?
<mjw-> malocite you shouldn't need the restricted driver either for the 9000
<mjw-> malocite the opensource "radeon" driver lists the Radeon 9000 as being 2D/3D supported
<malocite> mjw-: How do Iknow which one is running?
<AutoMatriX> efren20, you have to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the multiverse sources
<iratik_> smartface: seems that you already have something running on port 80
<chowder> can anyone help me get GRUB to load another OS? I'm trying to dualboot FreeBSD with Ubuntu
<efren20> what do you mean by that?
<mjw-> malocite look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and look for the "Device" section and look for the line that says Driver "..."
<malocite> mjw-: mine says ati
<efren20> i search this in package source gspca-source
<efren20> ?
<malocite> mjw-:  Driver          "ati"
<mjw-> malocite you can try changing it to radeon - that may help.
<credible> malocite: what does this command return?: glxinfo|grep vendor
<AutoMatriX> efren20, open your packet manager, and in the sources you should enable te universe sources ...
<credible> malocite: I'm only interested in if it says "ATI" or not
<malocite> server glx vendor string: SGI
<malocite> client glx vendor string: ATI
<malocite> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<credible> malocite: you installed fglrx, which broke your driver
<efren20> k
<credible> malocite: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Genocidicbunny> well then, somehow, GRUB started loading, but now I have another error. Whenever I select any OS it tells me that the selected disk does not exist
<malocite> credible: done, do I just restart x and see what happens?
<efren20> also im using gtkpod for syncing my ipod and i sync it when i eject no songs there what should i do
<credible> malocite: nope, should work now :)
<AutoMatriX> efren20, one proble at the time, please
<jessid> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AutoMatriX> efren20, did you enable those universe packages ?
<efren20> ok can you help me when we finish the one about the camera?
<efren20> the sudo installation not done yet
<malocite> credible: HEEY!!!  now the desktop effects work again :)  Thanks, I felt like I was taking crazy pills
<efren20> can i open it anyways?
<jessid> hello. I dont have any firewall installed in my ubuntu 7.04 and when i try to connect with amule, i receive a low id...how can i fix that??? thanks a lot!
<mjw-> malocite fglrx is evil. it breaks the open source ati/radeon drivers ;)
<uw_hy> I put an HD in but my Ubuntuu is not recognizing it. How can I mount it? thx
<RyanPrior> My VLC Media Player is playing video but not sound. Why is that?
<malocite> mjw-: And actually I believe its incompatible with the radeon 9000 period :)
<triorieel> on packages.ubuntu.com there are some updates xine librarys I need.  how do I get them through synaptic?
<mjw-> malocite that's true, plus having it installed keeps the open source drivers from actually functioning correctly, which was likely your issue
<LiraNuna>  I'm trying to set an SVN server, I was following this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/ because I was lazy; I got everything setted up, and I get a "Forbidden" error; my repos folder (/var/lib/svn) is owned by www-data:www-data
<malocite> mjw-: Now that that is done, should I install xorg-server-xgl?
<mjw-> malocite no, that's not needed and will also tend to break things
<macogw> malocite: not if youre using the open drivers
<helloKitty> the internet stops working 3-5 minutes after i boot. the tray icon says im still connected to the network, but the internet does not work. ping <somesite.com> will not work also
<macogw> malocite: those are only for fglrx because it lacks AIGLX support.  the open source ones have it
<malocite> mjw: k, got it...
<macogw> helloKitty: have you tried disabling ipv6?
<helloKitty> macogw: how?
<macogw> helloKitty: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<macogw> helloKitty: comment out (put a # at the start of the line) all the lines about ipv6
<helloKitty> macogw: thanks. brb
<malocite> mjw: this install seems different than the older one :)    Is compiz-config-settings-manager not automatically installed?
<macogw> malocite: no, and it wasnt auto-installed in the old one either
<macogw> malocite: there's no - between compizconfig when you go to install it either
<malocite> macogw: Its been a while ....
<triorieel> I am told I have 4 broken packages in my system,  use the broken filter...where do I find this filter?
<rabiddachshund> How can I share my HDD over my network? Google just tells me how to mount other network drives.
<AutoMatriX> efren20 ?
<tesmar> hey does anyone knoe how to select all the text from one level in a bulleted list in OO and then delete that entire level?
<efren20> yea\\
<tesmar> I know this is OO, but no one over there seems to know
<nomasteryoda> yes
<efren20> automatrix
<AutoMatriX> efren20, , I came ito a private conversation with you
<nomasteryoda> change the view to outline and delete that section
<nomasteryoda> ?
<efren20> i knw ur not responding
<nomasteryoda> that was for you tesmar
<LtL> triorieel: under gnome click system > adminstration > synaptic update manager. Choose fix broken from it's menu.
<nomasteryoda> nn
<triorieel> LtL..ty
<triorieel> LtL: its suggestion is to remove stuff
<LtL> triorieel: I suggest you note them, then remove them.
<sdlfes> got a grep question, but i think i'm misunderstanding the -o optoin. i use cat to print out logs, but i want to rip any urls out of them, -o http rips out, and prints _only_ the word http. how would i go about this?
<AutoMatriX> efren20, did you read the info I wrote into your provate dialog ?
<sdlfes> ubuntu logs all their chats, and occassionally someone or a bot prints a url, and instead of reading thru ALOT of lines, just rip out the url. but grep may not be the answer?
<samsul> join
<macogw> sdlfes: look for something that tells grep to treat symbols and numbers as part of a word
<macogw> sdlfes: should be an option, i think...
<storm-zen> sdlfes: Try #regex.
<macogw> sdlfes: oh or you could try "http.* " maybe?
<efren20> yes
<prince_jammys> grep -Eo 'http[^[:space:]]*'  is a cheap way
<efren20> im talking to you matrix throught private can you read wat i write?
<prettyricky> hey guys how show that Im connected. My wi-fi on the panel?
<macogw> prettyricky: nm-applet has to be running
<prettyricky> how can I show sorry for the misspelling
<camden> hi
<AnDre> a
 * storm-zen thinks he shouldn't have downloaded "PDF cube"...
<camden> i'm having trouble with vmware
<prettyricky> where can I run it from or where do I go to set it up
<constantine> Hi, how do I enable Desktop Effects in Gutsy? WHere is it on the menus?
<camden> specifically with microsoft activiation
<camden> i called them and they say my code is invalid
<camden> and i have to call dell
<camden> now i'm worried i'll get in troube
<camden> trouble
<storm-zen> There's a #vmware chat... but what's the problem? Hmm.  Ok.  Then it's not a VMware problem.
<camden> if i call dell
<camden> should i?
<camden> anybody have experience with this?
<camden> it's a bit complicated because i have 2 computers
<storm-zen> A little, camden.  Dell might provide replacement disks.  ( might. )
<camden> both have a legal xp license and a sticker
<camden> so i'm not doing anything wrong
<camden> but what i did was use the cd from 1 computer in another computer
<prettyricky> macogw-------> how can I start it or where do I go to start that program?
<storm-zen> If you bought them both from Dell, they might cover you.
<camden> so maybe that's causing the problme
<phoenix5002> Constantine, is this what you mean?   http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<storm-zen> camden, I've done that.  Yes.  That causes a problem.
<camden> well both are from dell
<smartface> constantine: right click, then all the way to the right on the top bar
<macogw> prettyricky: just hit alt+f2 to get a runbox and type it in
<camden> but i bought 1 second hand
<macogw> prettyricky: it shouldve started at startup though
<smartface> constantine right click then desktop ppties
<camden> ok so i need to get the cd for the 2nd one?
<storm-zen> camden: Then that could get messy.
<camden> i don't have it
<prettyricky> ok thank you
<Belboz99> does Ubuntu have an equivelant of /etc/init.d/functions, a library that holds common init script functions, list start, stop, restart, etc?
<camden> i got the first one from dell within the warranty period
<camden> but for the 2nd one is 2nd hand
<camden> and out of warranty
<storm-zen> Belboz99: In gutsy, they're in /etc/init.d ...
<camden> so if i get it from them it will work?
<Belboz99> storm-zen: you mean all the functions are seperate scripts in the init.d directory?
<camden> the 1st 1 i got by saying that the hard disk crashed
<constantine> phoenix5002: Thanks, I think that was what I need
<jodde> Okay, does anybody know what the keyboard libraries for Ubuntu are?
<camden> i guess i can say that with the 2nd one
<constantine> smartface: thanks!
<notmeever69> hello all
<efren20> hey auto matrix
<storm-zen> Belboz99: Isn't that the way *nix usually does it?
<efren20> can anyone read what im typing?
<camden> so i guess i have to redo the whole vm installation?
<notmeever69> i c you efren20
<efren20> ok =)
<efren20> thanks
<Jaso1> Ok I cannot figure out to make the Shell text bigger when I hit ctrl + alt + F1
<notmeever69> i need advice on how to get dvd running right in gutsy
<AutoMatriX> efren20, you seemed to be have thrown out du to exxess of flood
<Belboz99> storm-zen: I'm trying to write my own script, using common intit script arguments like start and stop, there is a guide that says to use /etc/init.d/functions for these common arguements, but I cannot find it
<sdlfes> Jaso1, ctrl + +
<storm-zen> camden: Oh, one of them was a VM ?
<sdlfes> Jaso1, need to hold shift.
<efren20> yes
<sdlfes> or is it minus?
<efren20> go private
<AutoMatriX> efren20, next time you paste some text to me, please do it line per line, or maximmum 3 limes at once
<sdlfes> got a grep question, but i think i'm misunderstanding the -o optoin. i use cat to print out logs, but i want to rip any urls out of them, -o http rips out, and prints _only_ the word http. how would i go about this?
<storm-zen> sdlfes: You got two great answers.  What gives?
<Jaso1> its on Ubuntu6 server, I would like to boot to a larger prompt
<prince_jammys> sdlfes: try this grep -Eo 'http[^[:space:]]*'
<sdlfes> storm-zen, huh?
<jodde> Hey guys.
<phoenix5002> does anyone know how to fix the suspend/hibernate issues with laptops?
<Jaso1> Cant read the text very well
<jodde> Can somebody tell me how to search for libraries?
<storm-zen> sdlfes: Scroll back.  I told you the channel to join and another nice gentleman actually gave you a command.
<notmeever69> i have issues with that for my desktop phoenix
<phoenix5002> any luck?
<Belboz99> storm-zen: I found it from a RedHat site, I do wish Ubuntu would include this type of library such that init scripting would be made easier:
<Belboz99> http://www.malibyte.net/iptables/scripts/functions
<notmeever69> no
<notmeever69> not really
<notmeever69> itlll resume but networking is disabled when it does
<sdlfes> thx prince_jammys
<efren20> ok
<notmeever69> i have to reboot to get the connection back
<efren20> um can yoiu go private
<notmeever69> and im hardwired ethernet 100mbps
<phoenix5002> this is the only issue I'm having with Ubuntu, but it's a BIG one for me
<notmeever69> what laptop you have?
<phoenix5002> sony VAIO
<notmeever69> hm
<phoenix5002> ati graphics
<sdlfes> shit, sorry then.
<notmeever69> you look in forums?
<phoenix5002> ya
<storm-zen> Belboz99: Oh, I know what you're talking about.  I don't know if there is any "common script" in buntu, sorry.
<notmeever69> whats the issues exactly?
<__mikem> Don't use Sony, they like DRM
<usser> Belboz99: why it has it
<phoenix5002> been trying to solve this since the day I installed ubuntu
<notmeever69> what is the issue phoenix
<usser> Belboz99: /etc/init.d/skeleton is the thing you looking for
<phoenix5002> it will suspend the problem is waking it up
<phoenix5002> gets stuck at black screen
<sdlfes> did you read my apoligy?
<notmeever69> ok
<notmeever69> hm
<prince_jammys> sdlfes: this is better: grep -Eo 'http://[^[:space:]]*'
<ce_airmata> hai
<sdlfes> prince_jammys, yes, it works awesome, appreciated
<phoenix5002> I tried uswsusp, but that makes it worse, it dosn't even suspend just goes to a black screen right away
<prince_jammys> sdlfes: otherwise you pick up the word http on its own
<sdlfes> prince_jammys, now i got something to go buy and know how to interpret the commands.
<notmeever69> phoenix did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-479829.html
<sdlfes> prince_jammys, ya, i was on the right track though.
<phoenix5002> i'll take a look
<notmeever69> k
<notmeever69> im haveing issues wiht dvd
<notmeever69> have live at pompei running right now
<notmeever69> but its a pain to get anything to play properly
<Belboz99> usser: Thank you!!!
<phoenix5002> seems like a different issue
<notmeever69> oh
<notmeever69> the first posting says its black
<efren20> automatrix look at private
<notmeever69> and lists the ati card
<notmeever69> ok
<notmeever69> i cant help you personally
<notmeever69> sorry
<notmeever69> tried
<notmeever69> :D
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d22020b58  <<< why can't i do this ?
<notmeever69> laptops aint the best unless they are dell due to the proprietary stuff they put on the hardware
<notmeever69> some work
<notmeever69> some dont
<nickrud> !enter notmeever69
<notmeever69> you likin ubuntu tho?
<nickrud> !enter | notmeever69
<ubotu> notmeever69: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phoenix5002> I love it except for suspend
<efren20> automatrix:you there?
<notmeever69> ya
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to get artwork onto a 6th generation ipod?
<notmeever69> maybe you can get it to work, but im not the expert on it seeing as i dont have one of them of my own
<nickrud> yurimxpxman: sure, with itunes ;)
<phoenix5002> I just wish I knew whats causing the issue and whats being done to correct it
<notmeever69> that and i aint a unix expert
<tripppy> how do i put back the stair step wifi icon in the panel?
<notmeever69> i would say that its a vid card issue, thats usually the case wth suspend
<phoenix5002> I was counting on it being fixed when Hardy comes out, but they say it isn't
<nickrud> tripppy: try right clicking the panel, add to panel -> notification area ( most common reason)
<notmeever69> you cant tell that seeing as its not frozen yet
<phoenix5002> true
<nickrud> phoenix5002: what's causing your suspend issue? (just curious)
<Agent_bob> anybody ?
<pyrak> what's the difference between SOCKS and normal ssh port forwarding ("-L")?
<efren20> does anyone know a program for ubuntu dat converts mp3 files to midi files
<phoenix5002> i don't know whats causing it, it just happens
<tripppy> nickrud, that added the battery icon, still no wifi signal
<phoenix5002> probably video card though
<nickrud> tripppy: ok, next:   alt-f2 nm-applet --sm-disable
<notmeever69> you could probably alter the scripts to drop into plain vesa
<phoenix5002> I have an ati card "Radeon IGP 345M"
<notmeever69> when it goes into suspend then bring it back up inot ati
<nickrud> phoenix5002: you using the fglrx driver? Its a known problem, fixed with later versions
<notmeever69> might work for ya
<phoenix5002> how do I know if im using fglrx
<nickrud> phoenix5002: are you using the restricted driver?
<Frogzoo> phoenix5002: -> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tripppy> nickrud, omg thanks
<Agent_bob>         http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d22020b58  <<< why can't i do this ?
<phoenix5002> im using a restricted driver
<efren20> does anyone know a program for ubuntu dat converts mp3 files to midi files
<cloud210> i have a question. not sure how you go about asking with everybody else here.
<Flannel> Agent_bob: two reasons, root account has no password (is locked), second, root is disabled form logging in via SSH usually
<notmeever69> efren do you know ath that entales?
<LiraNuna> there isn't such a thing efren20
<phoenix5002> my restricted driver is "atheros hardware access layer (HAL)"
<nickrud> phoenix5002: try disabling it, and logging out and back in. Then try suspend.
<LiraNuna> midi is pattern based, mp3 is based on raw data
<efren20> notmeever69: nop
<phoenix5002> but will that put me in vesa mode?
<Agent_bob> Flannel wrong on both accounts    unless you know something i don't
<Jorge_> anyone know of a good stock market simulation game for linux like Wall Street Raider for dos/windows?
<Flannel> LiraNuna: Things exist, they're just not straight codecs
<efren20> liranuna:how do i get my computer to find my usb device easy pccamera
<cloud210> i need some help installing maya. (http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859&page=16)
<nickrud> phoenix5002: not wireless restricted, ati restricted. And possibly. It's only a test of suspend. If you like
<LiraNuna> Flannel, what!? You can't simply convert MP3 to midi, you got to be kidding
<Flannel> Agent_bob: The root account is locked by default (as no password).  And then view in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and look at... well, near the top.  PermitRootLogin, it's no by default on dapper anyway
<LiraNuna> MP3 is raw buffer compressed lossly, midi is a sequence of operation to create the music with HW instruments
<jodde> Could somebody please help me with my keyboard?
<Agent_bob> Flannel this is not default
<jodde> I'm getting really frustrated.
<jodde> Somebody please help?!
<efren20> liranuna:how do i get my computer to find my usb device easy pc camera
<david_> u know how u can make the panel transparent could u do that for the gtk theme where theres no solid color but transparency
<Flannel> LiraNuna: like I said, it's not a simple codec issue (can't decode to audio and reencode straight) but its definately possible.
<notmeever69> hang jode
<LiraNuna> Flannel, oh, that's what I told him
<Flannel> Agent_bob: You never said that, now did you?
<notmeever69> midi is a 30 year old language
<phoenix5002> if it works is there a way to do what notmeever69 said, and switch to that mode on suspend and then switch back to the restricted driver on resume?
<Shpook> I need to search the contents of all files in a specified directory. They're all text files, but with different extensions(it's actually a website). What would be the best utility for this? I need to be able to specifiy which extensions to search also.
<nickrud> Shpook: grep
<powda> Quick question - Is it apt-get that creates files in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/<package> when installing something?
<iter> Shpook: grep <search term> *
<Agent_bob> Flannel yeah.  but it's not important.  i've said it again.
<nickrud> powda: yes
<Flannel> powda: Well, it's dpkg, but yes
<Shpook> nickrud: Thanks, sounds good. :-)
<powda> Can I force those files to get created again somehow?
<powda> I removed them manually and now reinstalling won't create them.
<Shpook> iter: Thank you. Sounds easy enough, but I'm going to google it to learn all the parameters.
<ste-foy> Thank you for your help powda
<Shpook> Thanks!
<iter> :)
<Flannel> powda: You need to --purge them when removing, "removal" doesn't remove configuration files.  Also, --reinstall ought to refresh them as well (although I've never done the latter personally)
<efren20> anyone know how can i get my computer to reconize my usb easy pc camera
<nickrud> powda:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Option:="--force-confmis" <package> iirc
<Agent_bob> Flannel tripple checked PermitRootLogin yes
<jodde> Would somebody please PM me if they think they can help with my key mapping problem??
<Agent_bob> Flannel restarted sshd each time
<powda> Thanks, I'll try that.
<Flannel> Agent_bob: And you do have a root password?
<nickrud> powda: that's confmiss , I missed an s
<Shpook> Oooh, and it supports regular expressions. Just the kind of muscle I need. :-D
<Agent_bob> Flannel passwd root    and passwd -u root   several times.
<Agent_bob> Flannel if it was that simple i wouldn't have asked.
<CarlFK> LiraNuna: midi is still what is used to work with stuff like keyboard/syssithers, right?
<iter> Agent_bob: can you su to root account?
<Agent_bob> Flannel also i can login with other account
<Flannel> Agent_bob: This channel assumes you don't have a root password set, so your question didn't seem odd in the first place (we get that sort of nescience all the time)
<LiraNuna> midi is nothing but a sequence of notes and instruments that tells the sound card what to play
<LiraNuna> the player simply tells the HW what to do
<Agent_bob> iter no. system is nosuid so su/sudo is imposable
<LiraNuna> off course some software players available who emulate midi devices
<cloud210> please PM me if you know anything about installing maya, using the instructions found here http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859&page=16
<iter> Agent_bob: what's the /etc/passwd line for root
<efren20> liranuna:thanks and do you know how i can get my computer to recongnize my usb easy pc camera?
<LiraNuna> cloud210, just cd to the linux folder and use alien it's not that hard
<LiraNuna> efren20, did you try google?
<iter> Agent_bob: also check /etc/security/access.conf
<Agent_bob> iter root:x:0:0:root:/
<efren20> nop
<iter> Agent_bob: seems wrong
<Agent_bob> iter k looking in access.conf
<cloud210> LiraNuna, thats what i did. using the "for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done" line. but instead it just creates folders with root access only.
<iter> Agent_bob: mine looks like root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Agent_bob> only the shell/path
<LiraNuna> cloud210, no .deb files?
<cloud210> nope
<LiraNuna> do it one by one
<Agent_bob> yeah i know.
<LiraNuna> try with --scripts-enabled
<LiraNuna> sometimes it helps
<iter> Agent_bob: you seem to have no shell for the root acct
<Agent_bob> iter if the /etc/passwd was wrong then i couldn't login as root     no ?
<ljsmithx> I have got a new phone and when you plug it in via usb it lets you choose webcam as an option
<nickrud> alien creates monsters that will rip through your machines guts.
<iter> Agent_bob: wait, you can login as root ?
<ljsmithx> and in XP it is fine and XP sees the cam
<iter> Agent_bob: ok so you can login as root at console but not via ssh
<ljsmithx> but on ubuntu it doesnt see it
<iter> Agent_bob: correct?
<ljsmithx> so how do i fix this?
<Agent_bob> iter i turncated the paste.  the shell is there.   and yes i can   just not through ssh
<nickrud> ljsmithx: webcams have hit or miss support in linux still. What camera?
<ljsmithx> umm its a pohone
<ljsmithx> phone*
<AutoMatriX> efren20, so did you manage to find some help ?
<ljsmithx> it has webcam func in ti
<bluewraith> can someone help me turn on direct rendering? ati mobility radeon x1200
<ljsmithx> it*]
<iter> Agent_bob: what's up with the shell, is it something funky?
<MasterShrak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> ljsmithx: so I asked a bad question. What phone, exactly. Probably not supported, but maybe google will help
<ljsmithx> yeah its a new phone
<Agent_bob> iter it would have been a good guess "/etc/security/access.conf"  but actually that's not it this time.
<ljsmithx> a boost Mobile
<navin> hai to all
<navin> when i am opening icedove mailclient i am not getting calender, what to do for this ?
<Agent_bob> iter shell  yeah it odd
<ljsmithx> not sure
<alex-weej> configure WPA2 without wpa supplicant in /etc/network/interfaces please?
<alex-weej> nm broke and network-admin is also broken
<iter> Agent_bob: I'm wondering if that doesn't have something to do with it, try perhaps chsh to bash to test out?
<Agent_bob> iter testing
<prettyricky> hey guys do I always have to alt-f2 to start nm-applet or is there a way to have it start when booting
<alex-weej> i've tried wireless-essid and wireless-key, i've tried wpa-essid and wpa-psk <key>
<alex-weej> but neither work
<iter> Agent_bob: also you might want to make sure there is nothing wrong with /etc/hosts* files
<ljsmithx> nickrud, i dont think it is supported.. i would have liked it to though
<triorieel_> what does it mean when your very high of cpu %us but can't find a program thats doing it?
<Agent_bob> iter shell is not it.   and how would /etc/hosts* affect only one account on a box ?
<triorieel_> ^in top
<nickrud> alex-weej: check system->prefs->sessions, startup programs. It should have the applet there and enabled
<alex-weej> does anyone know how to set up /etc/network/interfaces for WPA 2?
<alex-weej> nickrud: it won't start. it's a bug.
<nickrud> alex-weej: sorry, wrong guy. prettyricky system->prefs->session startup programs, it should be there (network manager) and enabled
<alex-weej> connection ":1.xx" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file
<Agent_bob> iter you did catch that i can ssh in as a user  just not root  didn't you?
<hwilde> !wpa | alex-weej
<ubotu> alex-weej: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iter> Agent_bob: yeah this is quite odd
<prettyricky> nickrud-----> thank you!
<hwilde> Agent_bob, you just need to set the root password first...
<iter> Agent_bob: have you made any changes to /etc/pam*
<just_bobert_030> How do I route an internet connection through an ibook ubuntu to an ubuntu on a pc? (7.04 for them both) The internet comes into the ibook in it's ethernet port, and needs leave from it's modem port into the modem of the pc ubuntu.
<alex-weej> hwilde: tried it, it's all ridiculously out of date
<Agent_bob> hwilde again ?   i've set it nine times
<alex-weej> hwilde: the linux kernel has been through a massive overhaul for wireless stuff since most of that was written
<hwilde> alex-weej, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<triorieel_> something is using 100% cpu power in user space but no programs shown by system moniter or top are the culprits...what else could it be?
<hwilde> alex-weej, you just need like two lines, wpa-ssid  and wpa-psk
<efren20> automatrix:im trying to google it but found nothing
<Agent_bob> iter ummm i don't think so.  pretty sure that pam is stock  one of the very few things that is tho
<hwilde> Agent_bob,  pastebin the output of this command:     ssh -vvv root@localhost
<alex-weej> hwilde: thanks -- i had been using wpa-essid not wpa-ssid.
<iter> Agent_bob: yep good idea -vvv
<prettyricky> thant weird it was on, but when I booted it didnt come on for some odd reason
<hwilde> alex-weej, if you want to see how I do it, look at the end of that link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<hwilde> alex-weej_, I wrote my own script and then just launch it in rc.local.    then you just have to make your wpa supplicant conf file
<alex-weej_> hwilde: i'm just going to fix network manager
<hwilde> alex-weej_, first thing I do is uninstall it... but to each his own
<alex-weej_> i had been using asac's PPA and decided to downgrade everything back to hardy
<AutoMatriX> efren20, please open your packet manager, open it completely and enable the universe sources ...
<alex-weej_> and suddenly everything broke
<alex-weej_> nm-applet wouldn't start
<AutoMatriX> the package you're looking for is in there
<alex-weej_> hwilde: i HATE not having network until i have logged in, but i need VPN so i am stuck.
<hwilde> alex-weej_, rc.local buddy
<bAgent_bo> hwilde iter http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d343a6394
<binarydigit> where is log compression and rotation configured for syslog?
<Agent_bob> hwilde iter http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d343a6394
<hwilde> Agent_bob, that says you are typing in the wrong password.   type in   "sudo su"   then type in "passwd"  and set the password.
<just_bobert_030> How do I route an internet connection through an ibook ubuntu to an ubuntu on a pc? (7.04 for them both) The internet comes into the ibook in it's ethernet port, and needs to leave from it's modem port into the modem of the pc ubuntu.
<tripps> does ubuntu (gutsy) support pam rlimits out of the box?
<Shpook> Alright, question with grep now. If I want to search all files and directories for say, "Pepsi," I would enter "grep -r Pepsi *" correct?
<hwilde> Shpook, might be capital -R
<jodde> Okay, for the love of god would somebody please tell me where to find the default keyboard map?
<Agent_bob> hwilde it's not the wrong password. and like i said su and sudo wont work on a nosuid system except from an already root
<iter> Agent_bob: looks like it's not happy with keyboard-interactive
<Ethernal_Storm> Anyone know how to make a VAP Using Madwifi-ng drivers in managed mode?
<AutoMatriX> quelqu'un a de l'espérience avec le chipset RT73 (usb wifi dongle)
<hwilde> Agent_bob, it is rejecting your password man what do you want me to say
<hwilde> Ethernal_Storm, did you ask in #madwifi
<Agent_bob> hwilde just want you to tell me why it is
<Agent_bob> :)
<Shpook> hwilde: I tried....it doesn't seem as though it's searching the subdirectories.
<hwilde> Agent_bob, because the password is wrong.  can you login as root at all in any way?
<efren20> im in my packaget manager automatrix where do i go now to endable
<jodde> Can someone tell me where the language files are stored?
<jodde> Someone?  Anyone?
<Agent_bob> look i did    passwd -u root ;passwd root \n x \n x \n password updated successfully   about nine times.   the password is x and it's not wrong   got it?
<Ethernal_Storm> i did got no answer
<hwilde> Agent_bob, can you become root then ?
<iter> hwilde: yes, he can login from console
<Agent_bob> hwilde   tty24 [root@dell.~] ssh -vvv root@localhost 2>&1 | pastebin
<hwilde> Agent_bob, pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<just_bobert_030> How do I route an internet connection through an ibook ubuntu to an ubuntu on a pc? (7.04 for them both) The internet comes into the ibook in it's ethernet port, and needs to leave from it's modem port into the modem of the pc ubuntu.
<Flannel> !attitude | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d303c1665
<iter> Flannel: meh I side with Agent_bob on this one
<decay> How can i get to nvidia's configuration panel? i have a dual monitor setup i'd like to config
<sebastiansilva> i need to remaster a xubuntu livecd to have an icon on the desktop for running our OLPC sugar emulator - anybody know how to add this last detail to my livecd ?
<xif> to which file is stderr being dumped to?
<sebastiansilva> the livecd is finished ready to be squasedfs'd
<hwilde> decay, nvidia-settings
<sebastiansilva> just want to add an icon on the desktop ;-)
<AutoMatriX> efren20, you open a terminal, type in sudo synaptic
<flowOver> is there an example of all the fonts ubuntu comes with by default?
<hwilde> Agent_bob, that sshd conf looks fine to me.  but your verbose output says it is rejecting the password
<Agent_bob> btw    i commented out the ip's for testing  so that sshd would listen to everything
<decay> hwilde: thank you. howcome it's not in the menu anymore like it used to be in older ubuntu releaseS?
<macogw> efren20: make that "gksudo synaptic"
<hwilde> decay, don't trust the gui.
<AutoMatriX> efren20, then in the configuration menu, the second option, you chould enable the checkboxes with universe
<xif> To which file is stderr being logged?
<macogw> AutoMatriX: sudo doesnt always handle authority files for guis gracefully, so gksu/gksudo for GNOME or kdesu for KDE are recommended
<decay> o
<Agent_bob> hwilde yeah   do you have any idea of what might cause that   excluding an acual incorrect password    cause the error is bogus.
<macogw> efren20: what s/he pointed to can also be accessed through system -> administration -> software sources
<hwilde> xif, you have to put 2>>file   to redirect stderr to a file
<hwilde> Agent_bob, you could have PermitRootLogin=no in your sshd conf
<AutoMatriX> macogw, it works for me ... since I run the same version, I hope it should work for efren20, too
<hwilde> Agent_bob, but your conf looks ok
<hwilde> Agent_bob, can you ssh in as other users
<Agent_bob> yes
<AutoMatriX> macogw,  but thanks for the tip anyway
<iter> hwilde: yes he can
<xif> hwilde: thanks
<iter> Agent_bob: check grep sshd /var/log/*
<macogw> AutoMatriX: i know it works, but it's dangerous
<macogw> AutoMatriX: it can break permissions, so using gksu or gksudo is a better idea
<hwilde> iter, it's really not that complicated... what else could it be
<Agent_bob> iter umm blank  but i may not have logging turned on...
<AutoMatriX> macogw, I'll try to remember that ;)
<efren20> automatrix:dosent let me hit configuration
<efren20> but in sourse is cheacked allreayd
<iter> hwilde: Agent_bob: yeah this is a tough one
<iter> cause it works, sorta
<just_bobert_030> How do I route an internet connection through an ibook ubuntu to an ubuntu on a pc? (7.04 for them both) The internet comes into the ibook in it's ethernet port, and needs to leave from it's modem port into the modem of the pc ubuntu.
<flowOver> i found exactly what i needed > http://www.apaddedcell.com/web-fonts
<Agent_bob> iter yeah no syslog in the processtable  i'll turn logging on and try it one time and see if it logs anything
<Bossmanbeta> anyone aware of a way of detaching a remote X application running via 'ssh -Y' for re-attaching later? (Just like 'screen' but for X apps) There's an old-old app called 'xmove' (last updated 1997) but it's very buggy and doesn't work over SSH. VNC and NX are whole-desktop solutions and doesn't work well when I want to run local & remote apps on a unified local desktop.
<AutoMatriX> macogw, please could you take over efren20's problem, he needs to alow his packet manager to use universe packets for his webcam, which is based on a gspca ...
<AutoMatriX> efren20, sorry buddy, i've got to leave now
<decay> anyone here have 2 monitors setup?
<hwilde> Agent_bob, I would delete your root .ssh directory, reinstall ssh, reinstall sshd, reset the password, and you should be fine
<hwilde> decay, yes
<macogw> efren20: sudo apt-get update
<hwilde> !xinerama | decay
<ubotu> decay: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hwilde> !dualhead | decay
<ubotu> decay: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hwilde> !nvidia | decay
<macogw> efren20: try running that to reload the package list.  anything fail?
<ubotu> decay: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> hwilde heh i did that before i came here
<macogw> efren20: or any odd errors or anything?
<hwilde> Agent_bob, can you setup keys and login without the pw
<iter> Agent_bob: do id_rsa and id_dsa exist in /opt/carbon/.ssh?
<decay> hwilde: this is a problem i've had even with later releases....when i maximize something, it takes up both monitors, as opposed to one.... the task bar, too, runs across both screens
<efren20> ok maco
<efren20> problem is
<efren20> ubuntu not ereconize my easy pc camera
<Tinal> Jane Carr are you in here?
<just_bobert_030> How do I route an internet connection through an ibook ubuntu to an ubuntu on a pc? (7.04 for them both) The internet comes into the ibook in it's ethernet port, and needs to leave from it's modem port into the modem of the pc ubuntu.
<decay> hwilde: and i think ubuntu installed my drivers automatically
<hwilde> decay, that is just an option in nvidia settings.   it's either twinview or dual xscreens
<decay> hwilde: xorg.conf says nvidia driver si in use
<decay> hwilde: which one are you using?
<efren20> macogw:the problem is the computer dosent reconize my usb camera
<hwilde> decay, in the nvidia-settings you want "separate x screen"
<macogw> efren20: matrix said your drivers are hiding in universe, right?
<sebastiansilva> I can't find ~/Desktop on the squashfs
<efren20> i guess
<macogw> efren20: do you know what driver you need?
<efren20> no
<decay> hwilde: heres what im getting: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5366/screenshotnf6.png
<Stwange> my flash firefox plugin suddenly isn't working, has anyone else experienced similar?
<hwilde> decay, that is one setting
<hwilde> decay, change it to "separate x screen" and you will have two desktops and two taskbars;
<hwilde> !flash | Stwange
<ubotu> Stwange: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<decay> hwilde: i click the 'apply wh at is possible' button, and the main screens goes off. i only end up with a single monitor
<carrus85> Stwange, define 'not working'
<hwilde> decay, it requires a reboot.  it tells you that.
<efren20> macogw:no i dont know what drivers i need
<Stwange> carrus85, hwilde, I had flash installed, it just... isn't working any more. It says additonal plugins required. I'm using 32 bit firefox on 64 bit ubuntu... unless my shortcuts opening the wrong firefox?
<decay> hwilde: right. but by the title of the window being 'cannot apply' i thought there was something wrong. brb
<hwilde> Stwange, just reinstall it
<efren20> anyone know how to make my pc reconize the usb camera
<Shpook> Is there something morally wrong with me using httrack and grep to search a site for something, in order to win Jonas Brothers tickets for my daughter? They said use any means necessary.
<Stwange> hwilde, it takes ages :(
<abhi_> hi i'm on a dell vostro 1400 and i can't seem to be able to turn off my bluetooth adapter using powertop, the bluetooth light remains on even after powertop shuts the bluetooth service. how to get the bluetooth adapter to poweroff?
<hwilde> !webcam | efren20
<ubotu> efren20: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hwilde> Stwange, use synaptic it takes like 2 seconds
<carrus85> Stwange, I'd second hwilde on this one
<hwilde> search in synaptic for like mozilla flash or whatever it is a small update
<carrus85> (reinstalling fixed that exact problem on my laptop, IIRC (then again, I tried a bunch of stuff, so it could have been something else I did...))
<neeto> Is there a way to keep a process running in the background, after I call it from the command line?
<bruenig> neeto: command &
<iter> neeto: yeah finish your cmd with &
<carrus85> or you can run it via setsid (this will keep the program running even if the terminal dies)
<bruenig> iter: redundant
<storm-zen> I had a number of partitions on an external hard drive disappear off my desktop ( and out of my file tree ) ... is there a way to get gnome to read all that in again (without restarting gnome?)
<neeto> bruenig: so let's say I run xfce4-panel &, it will do it and let me close that window without it closing
<macogw> efren20: sudo aptitude install gspca-source
<iter> neeto: alternatively you can start it normally and hit ctrl-z and the issue 'bg'
<efren20> hwilde:none of thsose is my webcam
<iter> bruenig: :p
<hwilde> efren20, good luck writing your own device driver then
<carrus85> neeto, run it vai setsid so it doesn't die when the terminal window is closed
<bruenig> or use screen
<efren20> sec macwo
<carrus85> bruenig, or that
<iter> neeto: yeah screen is probably what you want anyway
<efren20> macogw:done did it the sudo what now?
<neeto> Thanks
<macogw> neeto: to keep it from closing when the terminal closes, put "nohup <command> &"
<neeto> nohup?
<[NM]Packard> are there any command cause when i tried to instal ubuntu it hangs
<neeto> What does that stand for?
<hwilde> no signal hang up
<carrus85> no hangup
<neeto> Ahh
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> Hello!
<neeto> Cool beans
<Jwetzel[NpO]-gon> Question about synaptic and ndiswrapper: Why does it ask me to "Please insert the disk labeled:  Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) in drive /cdrom/" when I try to install the ndiswrapper packages?
<mosibfu> i use  > /dev/null 2>&1 & after my hlsw commands on gameserver, works fine after closing ssh
<neeto> Thanks all
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> How do I create a partition on the current hard drive i'm using? lolol
<decay> hwilde: it seems to work. but i can't drag anything from a monitor to another. is that normal?
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> Hai guise
<hwilde> ROFFLEwAFFLES, gparted
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> The hard drive i'm using right now
<hwilde> decay, yes now they are separate xscreens!
<bruenig> mkfs
<macogw> ROFFLEwAFFLES: you have to unmount it
<iter> Jwetzel[NpO]-gon: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to remove the cdrom line
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> How
<macogw> ROFFLEwAFFLES: you cant
<decay> hwilde: i can drag icons, but not windows
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> Oh i see
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> what
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> well.. i actually have to..
<macogw> ROFFLEwAFFLES: you cant run a program from a hard drive with the hard drive not mounted
<[NM]Packard> Im using 7.08 is there a ubuntu release that installs ubuntu while in windows
<hwilde> !return | ROFFLEwAFFLES
<ubotu> ROFFLEwAFFLES: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> so is there any other way
<hwilde> ROFFLEwAFFLES, reboot onto the livecd and run gparted
<macogw> ROFFLEwAFFLES: no. you cant partition a mounted drive.  it has to be unmounted.  if it's unmounted, you cant run from it.  use a live cd.
<Stwange> hwilde, carrus85 it didn't work, said something about not installing at the terminal
<[NM]Packard> are there any way to instal a test ubuntu in windows
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> i dont have an optical drive..
<mosibfu> ROFFLEwAFFLES, just boot live cd, use gparted, its installed on live mode standard
<mosibfu> ROFFLEwAFFLES, live usb stick?
<macogw> [NM]Packard: Virtualbox if you want to emulate it
<hwilde> Stwange, in synaptic ?
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> i installed this using a windows installer
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> i dont know how to boot from my usb stick
<efren20> macogw:did what you told me what now?
<macogw> ROFFLEwAFFLES: wubi?
<hwilde> !usb | ROFFLEwAFFLES
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> yup
<ubotu> ROFFLEwAFFLES: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Stwange> hwilde, yeah, when you click "show output" or whatever it is
<decay> hwilde: do you know how to access the compiz configurator as well?
<hwilde> Stwange, you should reinstall firefox then
<Agent_bob> iter what's the perms on utmp ?
<Faithful> I installed xserver-xorg-video-openchrome but xorg complains that
<macogw> efren20: umm "ls"
<hwilde> decay, in the menu it's like apperance -> settings - > fancy effects
<[NM]Packard> is there any windows installer for ubuntu
<macogw> efren20: im guessing it downloaded the source for the driver...
<macogw> efren20: dont paste the output here
<TigranG> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Faithful> openchrome module doesn't exist
<macogw> efren20: just look for a tarball named gspca something
<Faithful> I installed xserver-xorg-video-openchrome but xorg complains that  openchrome module doesn't exist
<efren20> macogw:lost
<iter> Agent_bob: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3334 2007-10-24 17:43 /usr/include/utmp.h
<macogw> [NM]Packard: you can virtualise it in virtualbox or vmware or whatever, or you can use Wubi to install it alongside windows, but i dont know how hell it will work. ive heard of breakage with it and i dont know if its been fixed
<Agent_bob> k thanks.
<macogw> efren20: if you type "ls" in the terminal in whatever directory you ran that from, is there a new tarball in there that downloaded?
<Agent_bob> iter err no in var/
<decay> hwilde: not here! theres appearance -> and a Visual Effects tab. but that is very basic. i'd like to get the rotating cube going and all =]
<navin> how to get the calender option for thunderbird
<ROFFLEwAFFLES> test
<poembean> me
<hwilde> decay, I think that is a separate package  3ddesktop
<poembean> pppp
<iter> Agent_bob: hmm what's the path to utmp in var
<poembean> fsjief
<poembean> sjfwfijanbf
<rotlmfao> good
<decay> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<efren20> macogw:this is what is shows esktop    Examples    Music                   Pictures  Shared     Videos
<efren20> Documents  Incomplete  nautilus-debug-log.txt  Public    Templates
<Agent_bob> var/log/
<Jwetzel[NpO]-gon> thanks iter.  That solved my problem.
<decay> hwilde: ill read up on that. but my main screen is running super slow. happens to you too?
<Agent_bob> or var/lock   ?
<Agent_bob> i have one in both
<Agent_bob> that's odd
<macogw> efren20: oh umm hmm
<hwilde> decay, nope no problems here
<decay> =[
<iter> Agent_bob: yeah I have no utmp in /var/log
<iter> Agent_bob: or /var/lock for that matter
<D-Unit> wen u do sudo apt-get install then a program, it downloads then installs the program...and with synaptic there is an option to only download an app...i have a ubuntu comp without internet and was hoping i could use that option and get a .deb to transger thru a usb device to that comp so that i have that app (k3b)
<Agent_bob> iter you do have a wtmp there tho  right ?
<macogw> efren20: ok try just "apt-get download gspca-source"
<D-Unit> would that work?
<iter> Agent_bob: yeh in /var/log for sure
<macogw> D-Unit: apt-get download <progra>
<iter> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root utmp 384 2008-03-02 21:34 /var/log/wtmp
<Agent_bob> utmp is supposed to be in /var/run   i'm thinking wtmp  and saying utmp
<macogw> D-Unit: yes, itd work as long as you get all the dependencies too
<rotlmfao> Booting from USB memory stick can be very handy, but there is no guarantee that it will work with your particular combination of computer and USB stick. Even if you are able to boot from your flash drive on one computer, this does not mean that it is going to work with the next one. You can try experimenting with different settings in your PC's BIOS to make it work.
<rotlmfao> oops
<rotlmfao> sorry guys
<rotlmfao> pasted the wrong thing here
<Agent_bob> iter k thanks.
<efren20> macogw:E> Invalid operation download
<macogw> efren20: ah sorry "apt-get source gspca-source"
<macogw> D-Unit: see what i said to efren20
<D-Unit> macogw, i hate this dependencies thing....thats y id rather just download windows freeware that works with wine
<navin> how to get the calender option for thunderbird
<vips> hi, I just installed ubuntu and I'm having trouble searching a hard drive for a specific file, I tried using the search button but even if I put in file names that I see are in a folder, it doesn't seem to work
<efren20> macogw:Unable to find a source package for gspca-source
<macogw> D-Unit: it keeps you from having like 15 copies of the same libraries all over the machine like you do with windows and mac.  why do you think ubuntu can fit in 2GB of hard drive, while they need a ton?
<tritium> D-Unit: apt-get automatically handles dependencies
<macogw> efren20: thats just weird.  it *is* a source package -_-
<macogw> tritium: he wants to move them from one comp to another though
<D-Unit> tritium, wat does handle mean? do i do that on other comp? cuz if thats the plan, it wont work since there is no internet...
<efren20> =/
<macogw> navin: install the Lightning extension
<macogw> efren20: im sorry i cant help you. i was intending to do homework
<efren20> is ok thanks
<navin> macogw, where to get this package
<efren20> anyone know how to make my pc reconize my usb camera
<abhi_> hi can anyone tell me how to turn off my bluetooth device?
<prettyricky> is there anywhere I can set up where new windows open cause its so annoying to minimize it all the time to be able to move it around
<abhi_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Tinal> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tinal> nothing? well that's helpful
<efren20> !usb device
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb device - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<efren20> anyone know how to make pc reconzize my usb easy pc camera
<iter> my guess is the 'easy pc camera' name is a bit of a misnomer
<efren20> ?
<efren20> is a intel usb webcam
<hwilde> efren20, you are better off buying a supported webcam buddy
<efren20> =/
<icesword> hi
<icesword> what happened
<iter> hi icesword gotta love that nick
<icesword> iter, hhehe
<iter> that sw is pretty cool
<geck1> Hi, I'm trying to install zenmap (nmap GUI), however when I run the .deb installer, I get the error:
<icesword> iter, what do you work for
<iter> university unix sysadmin, you?
<geck1> error processing...... trying to overwrite 'usr/share/pixmaps/ubuntu.svg', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<geck1> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<icesword> iter, i saw your hostname is .org,i ？nothing,just love linux
<decay> Compiz settings manager is not opening for me. anyone had similar problem?
<Wahaya> j #ubuntu-fr
<geck1> can anyone offer any advice?
<icesword> geck1, how do you install .deb
<geck1> dpgk
<geck1> dpkg*
<geck1> icesword, can you help?
<goniochromism> hi folks, i having probs with installing grub (or lilo) using the alternate install CD
<hwilde> icesword, dpkg -i .deb
<hwilde> !fixgrub | goniochromism
<ubotu> goniochromism: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goniochromism> just won't let me do it - what's the easiest way to install it post-ubuntu-install?
<icesword> geck1, maybe you need sudo?
<geck1> did that =P
<geck1> its unpacking, but I'm getting an error while it's unpacking
<iter> geck1: you could rename that svg file temporarily and try again
<geck1> dpkg: error processing /home/Desktop/zenmap_4.53.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/ubuntu.svg/', which is also in package gnome-screensaver. dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (broken pipe)
<icesword> geck1, maybe it needs some packages,which you don't have
<geck1> let me try that quick iter
<geck1> iter, i renamed it to ubuntu2.svg, yet i'm still getting the same error
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my sound to work!!!??? i upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and now it doesn't. i dont know what happened. i've tried everything! even recompiled and installed the new drivers ca0106.. what is going on??
<Newbuntu2> !roadnav
<ubotu> roadnav is a free street mapping and GPS navigation program with spoken directions, using free data available from the U.S. Census Bureau (TIGER, at http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/) and the OpenStreetMap project (at http://www.openstreetmap.org/) - An !Edgy compatible package can be downloaded at http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/
<zuzma> how do I define an input device in the xorg.conf? Say somthing like a USB headset volume control.
<kramar> i got a question, i have installed ubuntu whit the internet cable pluged out, now it wont install stuff, any help?
<ubuser1001> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geck1> kramar, plug in the internet cable?
<iter> geck1: you could try removing gnome-screensaver first
<geck1> remove it then reinstall it?
<iter> geck1: remove it and try installing zenmpa
<geck1> kk will give it a try
<zuzma> sdsadfdas I hate linux
<dahlia> I've tried to install several versions of ubuntu on the latest microsoft virtual pc, but I can never get the mouse to work. Anyone have any suggestions? (besides using a different platform)
<friedtofu> maybe use virtualbox?
<CGS|Jared> Can someone help me with a floppy drive and ubuntu?
<decay> Sometimes i get messages like this when trying to install something through synaptic:  Depends: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable   why?
<decay> i have all reps enabled
<iter> decay: conflict with existing packages probably
<supreme_> hi, i have problems with compiz fusion, cannot change Yshadow
<decay> iter: i see
<supreme_> could somebody help me?
<__mikem> !ask | SuperLag
<ubotu> SuperLag: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<__mikem> oops
<__mikem> sorry
<__mikem> supreme_, that was meant for you
<supreme_> __mikem, my problem is above
<supreme_> i cannot change Yshadow with ccsm
<supreme_> i mean, i change configuration but it never took effect
<__mikem> supreme_, try restarting X
<supreme_> i've tried but still Xshadow=1 and Yshadow=1
<Noah_> ht
<CGS|Jared> How do I mount a floppy drive?
<tripps> how do i know if my box supports rlimits?
<__mikem> supreme_, go back to where you made the changes? Did the settings revert?
<supreme_> nope
<toc> is there special procedure for installing source packets on ubuntu ?
<toc> can they be easily converted to .deb ?
<supreme_> ccsm->window decorations->Xdisplacement=1 Y shadow  displacement =12
<__mikem> toc, you can always use checkinstall
<supreme_> but shadow doesnt change according to ccsm configuration
<ca8s> hi, somebody know how can I update OpenOffice to 2.4?
<tocmo0nlord> im new at ubuntu, just installed it, how can i make it so it stops complaining about me owning folders and stuff ? i cant delete or move anything because it does not give me the right
<__mikem> supreme_, since I never used ccsm personally, I am afraid I can't really help you. What time zone are you in?
<supreme_> -3  (03:05am)
<__mikem> supreme_, you might try back later in the day. Most of the people here are asleep
<supreme_> ok, i see
<supreme_> well, thanks btw
<__mikem> supreme_, sorry I couldn't help you
<toc> __mikem: so i can build binaries, and instead of `make install` i should type `checkinstall make install` -- right ?
<__mikem> toc, I don't know how to use checkinstall, but you can use it to create .deb files, and then install them like normal
<__mikem> toc you might first start by typing sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<__mikem> God, what am I doing up this late at night anyway
<toc> __mikem: i've allready installed it - just checking with you what man page is suggesting
<__mikem> toc hold on, let me read the man pages myself
<toc> __mikem thanks
<__mikem> toc, yes what you said appears to be the correct usage of the command
<__mikem> but, I really have to get some sleep
<__mikem> good night
<toc> __mikem it is great tool then :-) thanks a lot
<konoha_girls> sweety_girl
<geck1> iter, your solution worked to install zenmap, but now when i try and reinstall gnome0-screensaver, it gives me basically the same error with the ubuntu.svg file, and now i cant reinstall gnome-screensaver
<toc> goodnight __mikem
<tripps> what's the best way to tell if my box supports rlimits? i'm running newly compiled realtime kernel and have limits.conf configured but want to verify somehow processes are really running realtime
<lastelement0> hey all. i set up an xp guest OS in virtualbox. how can i get usb devices to be recognized in the guest OS?
<iter> geck1: yeah they conflict.. you might try forcing the install
<geck1> how can i do that?
<geck1> im an ubuntunoob =P
<ozzloy> firefox just popped up something saying i'm missing mathml fonts.  how do i install them?
<cjf6421> hi
<iter> geck1: iirc it's sudo apt-get install --force gnome-screensaver
<geck1> command line option --force is not understood
<rotlmfao> I'm going to come back here when I'm finished trolling the *chans
<iter> geck1: nope try sudo apt-get install --force-yes gnome-screensave
<iter> geck1: actually put --force-yes in front of install
<aztek> i booted the 7.10 livecd to backup data since i hosed the install. but permissions are keepin me from accessing the installed os's /home/<user> locations. can this be changed? how?
<geck1> sudo apt-get --force-yes install gnome-screensaver
<geck1> derp
<iter> derp?
<geck1> <--idiot, this isnt a terminal.
<iter> lol
<ozzloy> derp
<pnukeid> my vga riva tnt 64, after installing my kubuntu can display max until 1024x786, but now  max res only 800x600, anybody know the problem with this ?
<geck1> iter, i'm still getting the same error even with the --force-yes
<trickma> can somebody send me a random file i need to test something
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my sound to work again???
<trickma> ping
<iter> geck1: you may have to force install w/dpkg then, dpkg --force-install -i gnomescreensave.deb (or w/e it's called)
<geck1> iter, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58213/
<geck1> thats the error
<geck1> alright, i'll give that a shot
<trickma> can someone tell me how much /ping lag increases when you send/recieve a file?
<iter> geck1: or force-overwrite actually might be better
<iter> geck1: check dpgk --force-help for more info
<Antkin> Hello
<che> do guys know how to work ati video card for compiz or desktop effects ?
<che> anybodys here ????????????????
<che> nobody will answer me
<konoha_girls> cE_mIsTeRiUs
<Antkin> Does anyone want help with dual, triple or quad booting this morning?
<phab> flash still doesnt work on 64bit?
<Antkin> che hello
<che> hello
<Cpudan80> phab: no it does
<che> do you how to work ati video card for compiz or desktop?
<Antkin> che do you need help?
<Cpudan80> !ati | che
<ubotu> che: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phab> Cpudan80 I can't seem to select it from 'Add/Remove Software'
<Cpudan80> phab: dont do it that way
<Cpudan80> phab: Go to some page with flash and download it from within firefox
<phab> Cpudan80 I also tried installing the pluging fromt he tar.gz file into /usr/share/firefox/plugins/
<Cpudan80> www.cnn.com
<phab> k let me try loading a site with the auto installer :)
<Cpudan80> Go there and tell it to download
<che> wow thanks guys
<Smegzor> Is flash slightly broken?  On Youtube I'm finding some flash isn't working and some work fine.
<Antkin> che have you asked about your video card on Ubuntu forums?
<geck1> iter, i can't find a .deb for gnome-screensaver, only the .tar.gz file
<Textbook> anybody in here use VLC?
<geck1> is there a way to force install with the files in the tar?
<phab> I use VLC
<Textbook> phab: what output module do you use?
<Textbook> mine looks "blocky"
<ahorriblemess> Hi, I frequently lose my connection in irssi and Pidgin... is there a port I should open? I'm connected through a router, but I don't have these problems when I run Vista
<phab> Textbook, I've never had to mess with the defaults.
<Textbook> hrmm.. video output in Ubuntu doesn't look as good as on Windows (in my experience)
<phab> are you using the nvidia/ati drivers?
<Textbook> and I'm wondering if it's the output module, I've set it to default and X, look the same
<Textbook> ATI
<iter> geck1: look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<poddus> EEEEEK!
<che> uboutu: i think i know this, i need activate desktop effects and compiz
<Antkin> che Do you have a question or a problem today?
<che> yes
<che> that's a how to enable desktop effects and compiz on ATI 200M video card
 * jamesrdorn rolls out of his chair laughing
<Newbuntu2> does anyone know of a tool/method to get lap times from a GPS? I have mine working, but I can't find something that will give me lap times
<Antkin> che can you please give some details so we can help you today?
<che> my video card is ATI raedon 200M and i want to enable Ubuntu's visual effects
<geck1> iter, you are made of magic and awesomeness, thanks a ton!!
<geck1> zenmap and gnome-screensaver both work now
<iter> geck1: :)
<Antkin> che have you posted this question on ubuntu forums?
<icesword> Antkin, hiya
<che> antkin: no
<che> antkin: do i need post first there ?
<hellpme1> hi
<crackhead_25> hi, anyone help.. how do i stop and remove a running/busy module?? i have ca0106 running, and i want to stop it, and restart it with the newly compiled one i just made..
<hellpme1> can someone help me load ubuntu and winxp dualboot again pls cuz i have reinstalled my winxp and now grub wont work.anyone help me pls?
<Antkin> che that is the first place I would post a question, IRC is my second choice
<icesword> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<TheMidnightRider> crackhead_25, I think the command is sudo modprobe -r <modulename>
<Antkin> hellpme1 Welcome do you have a question or problem today?
<crackhead_25> it said fatal error.. module busy or whatever..
<che> antkin: ok man i will try thanks man
<crackhead_25> TheMidnightRider: it said fatal error.. module busy or whatever..
<hellpme1> Antkin: im trying to understand what icesword gave me
<hellpme1> else f i still cant get this back running ill be force to use winxp only instead of dualboot
<Antkin> hellme1 I had problems chatting to Iceword last night I would be very cautious about any information iceword gives
<void^> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Antkin> che glad I could help you today
<hellpme1> he's giving me bunch of books hehehe
<hellpme1> i think ill be able this dualboot back after 3weeks cuz i need to read the sites icesword gave m
<icesword> hellpme1, what？you need three weeks
<Antkin> hellpme1 I have writen a two page guide to dual booting do you want the link?
<steph__> hi folks. I have problems with wireless connection.iwconfig returns informations about my wireless card. Do I assume that the drivers are working?
<persnickety> goto terminal and type iwconfig
<hellpme1> im not fast learner like you guys
<Darkmystere> Has anyone figured out how to make another VAP in Managed mode...instead of monitor?
<Antkin> steph_ welcome can you please give more detail about your wireless card?
<hellpme1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <--i tried to follow this using the ubuntu livecd and im on step 4 but i have an error like this http://www.pastebin.ca/925740
<hellpme1> can someone help me with my error above?
<hellpme1> Antkin: yes give me the link pls
<hellpme1> ?
<Antkin> hellpme1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712997&highlight=dual+booting+guide
<Smegzor> When I try to view this vid (its just some vines growing on camera) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTljaIVseTc I get this "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player." But I HAVE Adobe's flash player installed (from the repo).  Is anyone else able to view that vid or is flash broken again?
<Antkin> hellpme1 I have looked at your paste bin results there are two listing which one do you need help with today?
<nox-Hand> How do I list all available modules? =)
<hellpme1> Antkin: i cant get my old ubuntu and winxp to be both working, as of now when i turn on my pc the winxp boots and no prompt for grub for me to select which OS to boot
 * KarlosII hmm Big Blue keeps us Green :)
<hellpme1> lately this dual boot was running but when i reinstalled my winxp,the ubuntu was gone including grub but the partitions are still there
<hwilde> !fixgrub | hellpme1
<ubotu> hellpme1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Antkin> hellpme1 did you install XP first and Linux second in that order?
<hwilde> that one about recovering after installing windows is for you
<iter> kinda slow in here tonight
<hellpme1> Antkin: i have reinstalled winxp
<iter> I guess ubuntu is working great for everyone :p
<nox-Hand> iter: Not the entire world has night you know ;)
<nox-Hand> Anyone know where I can ls all available modules?
<iter> nox-Hand: as an American I dispute that there is a 'rest of the world'
<iter> :0
<nox-Hand> iter: As a part-Brit I dispute that you have a say in this
<BloodyScum> i cant connect to the gnutella network for some reason, all my connections time out
<iter> nox-Hand: lsmod ?
<Antkin> iter I do not think it is slow here this morning Do you need help with a question or problem today?
<larswey> iter: tonight? its 8 o clock in the morning
<nox-Hand> iter: Is that loaded modules or ALL modules?
<hwilde> ot
<iter> nox-Hand: loaded modules
<hwilde> it's 2 oclock in the morning here
<hwilde> nox-Hand, lsmod
<iter> nox-Hand: otherwise I would check /lib/modules
<hwilde> lsmod -v
<iter> Antkin: lol actually I do have one request.. please don't disparage the other people in here that give good advice
<nox-Hand> hwilde: iter I need all modules
<iter> nox-Hand: they're all located under /lib/modules then
<hwilde> nox-Hand, you know we could probably help you with your original problem
<Antkin> heellme1 installing Windows XP is the first step once done you can use your linux boot cd to enter into Gnome or KDE
<hwilde> you seem like you're ten steps down the wrong path already
<iter> yup :)
<nox-Hand> Okay, I don't have the module I need -- how do I compie an extra module?
<nox-Hand> hwilde: I need the lirc-audio module
<hwilde> apt-get install lirc
<hellpme1> question
<iter> apt-get install --reinstall lirc even
<hwilde> apt-get install pulseaudio-module-lirc
<Antkin> larswey it is 06.55 am in the United Kingdom
<bluefoxx> i dont understand the way im supposed to rip a DVD in K3B...anyone able to help me here?
<iter> Antkin: oh so you're in the isles then?
<hellpme1> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/root/boot  <--the website says this one and hda1 is /boot but how can i mount that in my own partition has only /dev/sda5 consists of / and /boot ?
<hackel> Does anyone know of a program which can convert Unicode to iso8859-1 or ascii and use common equivalents (e.g. convert emdash to two hyphens, or fancy quotes to straight quotes, ellipses to 3 periods, etc.)?
<hellpme1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <--this is what im following at overwriting the windows bootloader
<Antkin> hellpme1 is this a new question or are we still helping you with dual booting?
<hellpme1> Antkin: i answered you lately
<hellpme1> yes Antkin
<hwilde> hellpme1, pastebin    "sudo fdisk -l"
<icesword> hi,i am using dillo now,but the menu's chacracter cannot be displayed rightly,how could i tune it.thanks
<bluefoxx> anyone?i want to rip the video and audio from a dvd to ogg while in k3b...
<hellpme1> hwilde: http://www.pastebin.ca/925748  this is fdisk -l
<ENL810D> Hello all.. how do I register my nickname?
<nox-Hand> hwilde: Not pulseaudio, alsa, the lirc module is called lirc-audio and is not supplied by default
<icesword> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<hwilde> hellpme1, ok now which partition are you trying to mount ?
<Antkin> iter Inland 60 miles from the coast
<enl810d> Thnx ubotu !
<hwilde> nox-Hand, why dont you just use the supplied stuff?  it will work so easy
<hellpme1> hwilde: /dev/sda5
<hellpme1> sda5 is my / ubuntu and sda1 is my winxp
<nox-Hand> hwilde: No it will not, not for what I am doing. The lirc-audio module is required.
<hellpme1> and i want grub to work when booting the pc
<hwilde> hellpme1, ok type in   sudo mkdir /mydrive      sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mydrive
<DJ_HaMsTa> how will i know which dir a device is getting its drivers from ?
<hwilde> now you should be able to cd /mydrive  and see your stuff
<boubbin> can i execute javascript files in shell somehow ?
<hwilde> nox-Hand, ok so did you download lirc-audio ?  what form is it in .deb ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> there are 2 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187 and /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x
<nox-Hand> hwilde: Source code, I will have to compile it myself. I'll figure it out
<icesword> hellpme1, don't bother to change your mbr,google that "grub4dos"set your boot.ini,add c:\grldr=start ubuntu,also edit your menu.lst,put it in c:|
<icesword> sorry,c:\
<hellpme1> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<hellpme1> The file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<hellpme1> root@ubuntu:/#
<joeamined> does splashy work in gutsy ?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to use VNC over SSH with a windows client; I'm following the writeups but it doesn't seem to work. What should I put as my destination in the SSH settings?
<joeamined> i followed the instructions but it doesn't work
<hellpme1> hwilde: i got that error above
<hellpme1> :(
<hellpme1> Antkin and icesword i got that error above
<hwilde> hellpme1, /mnt/root is incorrect
<hwilde> hellpme1, what if you just do grub-install /dev/sda
<Antkin> joeamind can you please give more details?
<iter> Newbuntu2: if you can already ssh to your remote machine, you'll need to open a tunnel from a local port to the vnc port on the remote machine, then you point your vnc client to the port on your local machine
<animebando> im very new to linux, and i am having problems getting my bcm4318 to work correctly
<hellpme1> ok lemme try
<icesword> hwilde, i recommend don't change mbr
<hwilde> icesword, I concur but he already did...
<hellpme1> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<hellpme1> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<hellpme1> root@ubuntu:/#
<hwilde> !fixmbr | hellpme1
<ubotu> hellpme1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde> you really need to just follow those guides
<joeamined> antkin:  i installed splashy from official apt repository and added splah argument in menu.lst
<hwilde> otherwise you are going to hose your system and it wont't boot at all
<iter> Newbuntu2: if you're using putty, you should set local port to 5900, destination port to locahost:5900, then connect with your vnc client to localhost:5900
<hellpme1> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<hellpme1> /dev/sda7: Not found or not a block device.
<hellpme1> root@ubuntu:/#
<Newbuntu2> iter: I have that done, I think. I'm using openssh, not putty
<icesword> yes,the first sector,512 bytes are very important
<hwilde> hellpme1, are you running off this drive already?
<hellpme1> im on livecd right now
<hellpme1> im on ubuntu 7.10livecd right now
<hwilde> so just type in fixgrub
<Newbuntu2> iter: and realvnc
<Finnish> Hello, can anyone help me on Skype 2 Beta?
<hellpme1> id ont have fixgrub
<hellpme1> hwilde: i dont have fixgrub
<Newbuntu2> iter: but my linux box is behind a DSL router
<Antkin> hellpme1 have you booted into linux on the live CD? Have you reached KDE or Gnome desktop? Please do not try to install linux until you reach the desktop
<hellpme1> whereis fixgrub didnt find one
<iter> Newbuntu2: can you ssh from windows to your linux machine
<Newbuntu2> iter: I'm forwarding port 22, and I can ssh fine
<hellpme1> Antkin: im on ubuntu 7.10 livecd right now gnome desktop
<iter> Newbuntu2: ok, and which ssh client are you using exactly
<animebando> Hello, is anyone here able to help me get my 4318 wireless working properly?
<Newbuntu2> iter: secure ssh (from www.ssh.com)
<Antkin> Finnish have you posted this question on Ubuntu forums?
<hwilde> hellpme1, open up terminal, type in "sudo grub"
<hellpme1> hwilde: ok wait
<hwilde> hellpme1, type in  "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Newbuntu2> iter: I'm not setting up the tunneling right, I think. what is my destination?
<hellpme1> hwilde: and then root (hd0,5)?
<iter> Newbuntu2: localhost:5900
<BloodyScum> does anyone here gave gtk-gnutellia? if so, are you having problems connecting?
<Antkin> hellpme1 did it load into Gnome without any hardware errors?
<hwilde> hellpme1, yes if that's what it tells you
<hwilde> hellpme1, then "setup (hd0,5)"
<Finnish> Antkin: Not yet, I'm still looking for other people with the same problem. I've seen two posts in the net with same problems, but no solution yet
<Newbuntu2> iter: ah.
<hellpme1> i got error after doing setup
<iter> Newbuntu2: think of it this way: once I've connected via ssh, what should I now connect to in order to get to vnc?
<hellpme1> hwilde: http://www.pastebin.ca/925753 this is my error after setup
<AfroRowan> I hate ubuntu if this keeps on going
<Newbuntu2> iter: ok, makes sense. I tried it, it works! thanks!
<hwilde> hellpme1, you've really hosed it... just reinstall from the cd
<Antkin> Finnish posting to the forum is the first step it can be a lttle slower than posting a question here on IRC
<iter> Newbuntu2: :)
<tripps> interesting - when I launch jackd with realtime priority, I can hear the latency buzzing sound and ps -eo rtprio,comm doesn't show the process with a RT priority. when i do chrt to 99 rtprio however it displays in ps as RT and the noise clears up. I wonder why jackd isn't really starting up in realtime? ideas?
<AfroRowan> it continously say
<AfroRowan> Cannot eject volume
<Finnish> Ok, I'll do that
<AfroRowan> and its driving me crazy
<Newbuntu2> iter: how do I close all the instances of vnc4server? I tried starting a bunch...
<hellpme1> hwilde: what do you think should i do?
<hwilde> hellpme1, just reinstall from the livecd
<hwilde> hellpme1, it will detect both of your partitions and install grub correctly
<AfroRowan> sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0  doesnt work...  sudo eject -r   doesnt work either
<hwilde> AfroRowan, in a terminal type "ps -ef"  and pastebing the output.
<AfroRowan> its drives me really insane
<AfroRowan> ok
<iter> Newbuntu2: kill -9 `ps aux | grep vnc4server | cut -d " " -f 7` perhaps
<iter> Newbuntu2: you might need to adjust that -f number
<hellpme1> hwilde: that is my big problem reinstalling cuz when im in Preparing partitions the menu wont display my old partitions and the livecd cant even see my winxp partition in that menu but when i click Places-->Computer i saw the partitions
<Newbuntu2> iter: so basically, I tell ssh to connect to my router; my router just passes it on to my linux machine. and once that is done, ssh also intercepts the high port, runs it through 22 and it pops up as a local request?
<hellpme1> hwilde: only in INSTALL program that i cant see the old partitions
<hellpme1> gparted program even cant see my old partitions
<hwilde> hellpme1, your partition table is hosed then buddy
<jamesrdorn> anyway to get grub to re-detect the existing partitions and OS's on your drive w/o manually updating the menu.list file?
<hwilde> hellpme1, buy a new harddrive, install windows on half, then install ubuntu.  then hook up your old harddrive, mount it, and get your data off
<bullgard4> There is a standard that standardizes the abbreviations for units of measurement of storage as follows: kiB = 1024 B, MiB = 1024*1024 B, GiB = 1024*1024*1024 B. Who did standardize this?
<AfroRowan> hwilde :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58218/
<iter> Newbuntu2: exactly, though I would say that your ssh client 'opens the port you are tunneling (5900) and forwards it through the ssh session to the destination"
<hwilde> AfroRowan, killall /usr/bin/gnome-mount
<hellpme1> hwilde: what do you mean hosed then buddy? im sorry im not good in english
<hwilde> hellpme1, I mean if gparted isn't detecting those partitions then the partition table written to your hardrive has errors
<AfroRowan> hwilde, so i must type killall /usr/bin/gnome-mount in terminal ?
<hwilde> hellpme1, you need to fix your mbr, then fix the partition table, then deal with grub
<hwilde> AfroRowan, yes type that in.. or do sudo
<hwilde> AfroRowan, that will clear out all those popups
<iter> hellpme1: I concur -- if you need recovery software, R-Studio is pretty good
<AfroRowan> but my drive keeps on going
<hwilde> AfroRowan, show me the full "ps -ef" output not cutoff full screen
<AfroRowan> and the popups are returning every sec
<hellpme1> oh my gawd
<icesword> where is dillo 's config file
<ArthaZ> eMo_gurLz
<ArthaZ> eMo_gurLz
<hellpme1> reinstalling ubuntu isbad
<Newbuntu2> iter: makes sense. I though in destination I had to put the router, or the server ip. but destination is actually telling the linux box where to send  it...? ie if I put destination 192.168.x.x my linux machine would receive it via ssh and then go off looking for that machine inside the network?
<j_humphrey> how can i cancel all printing jobs?
<AfroRowan> what do you mean hwilde
<iter> Newbuntu2: exactly
<hwilde> AfroRowan, I mean show "ps -ef"  with fullscreen
<AfroRowan> ok
<iter> Newbuntu2: the 'destination' is always thought of from the point of view of the system you are sshing to
<hwilde> Newbuntu2, http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<hellpme1> thanks guy i think i have to reinstall again
<Newbuntu2> iter: that's pretty neat, actually. thanks!
<hellpme1> recovery is useless then in ubuntu
<hellpme1> this is the big problem
<animebando> Anyone here have the Broadcom 4318 wireless and get it to work under x64 ubuntu? ive tried the forums but nothing i have attempted has worked thus far
<hwilde> hellpme1, if your ubuntu partition is ok, then just go to the livecd, do manual partitioning, and select hte right ones
<hischild> hellpme1, why'd you have to reinstall?
<hwilde> !broadcom | animebando
<ubotu> animebando: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<AfroRowan> hwilde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58219/
<hellpme1> hwilde: im about to reinstall ubuntu but i cant continue cuz ubuntu install program cant see the old partitions i created
<Newbuntu2> iter: btw, how do I enable compression on sshd? my client supports zlib, but when I turn it on, it fails to connect...
<hellpme1> hischild: my message above for hwilde is also for you,  and in addition im trying to recover the ubuntu since i cant just delete my files and reinstall winxp again
<Newbuntu2> iter: it says "algorithm negotiation failed"
<animebando> thanks, ill try that page
<hellpme1> but if i have no other option then i have to reinstall ubuntu and winxp
<hischild> hellpme1, why can't you just reinstall? did you create a seperate /home?
<hwilde> AfroRowan, one of those processes is the one spawning those.  looks like that bonobo activation.  sudo kill -9 6332
<iter> Newbuntu2: actually I would recommend no compression unless you are on a VERY slow link
<iter> Newbuntu2: like 1200baud
<hellpme1> hischild: reinstall ubuntu is what im planning but the partition part of installation didnt see the old partitions i have
<AfroRowan> process doesnt exist
<hwilde> AfroRowan, sudo kill -9 `ps -ef | grep mount`
<Antkin> hellpme1 Gparted I use this often without any problems to date
<hischild> hellpme1, define "didn't see"
<hellpme1> hischild: it wasnt able to see the winxp partition i have
<Newbuntu2> iter: ok. it's dsl, so I'll let it be
<AfroRowan> huh
<AfroRowan> i typed that and the terminal disappeard
<j_humphrey> how can i cancel all print jobs?
<hellpme1> honestly Antkin gparted didnt see my partitions of /dev/sda
<hwilde> AfroRowan, did the popups disappear too? :)
<AfroRowan> still poppin up every time
<LainIwakura> Hello, does anyone know how to add a link to the right-click menu on the GNOME desktop?
<hischild> hellpme1, it doesn't really matter if it doesn't see the xp part. If you install ubuntu and grub doesnt find the partition, you can still use supergrub to get it back
<hwilde> AfroRowan, that's not even possible... one of those processes is respawning it.  you just have to kill the right one
<hellpme1> gparted sees my whole drive a unallocated 37.26gib
<hischild> hellpme1, can you boot xp atm?
<AfroRowan> its happening though
<hwilde> AfroRowan, did you reboot
<hellpme1> hischild: yes when turning on this pc,winxp boots automatically without prompting me to the grub
<AfroRowan> twice
<hischild> hellpme1, do you have free space to install ubuntu on right now?
<hwilde> AfroRowan, pastebin /etc/fstab   it must be mounting somewhere...
<AfroRowan> how do i do that ?
<hellpme1> hischild: nope im planning to overwrite it in my /dev/sda5 which is my old ubuntu
<hwilde> AfroRowan, type in  "cat /etc/fstab"  and pastebin the output
<hischild> hellpme1, right ... and what was the reason for reinstalling? because you can just use supergrub to get grub back
<hellpme1> hischild: i havent tried supergrub
<Antkin> hellpme1 you do not nead to buy a new hard drive. Try a free data destruction program like Erazer and fully wipe your old hard drive then start again
<Pwhdavey> Need some modem help here.
<hischild> !grub | hellpme1
<ubotu> hellpme1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hellpme1> now im going to try supergrub..how to get supergrub?
<Pwhdavey> Many a problem with modem on Ubuntu.
<hwilde> hischild, I think he has to fix mbr first, then fix the partition table, then fix grub.  if gparted doesn't even see the partitions then there is something else wrong
<hischild> hellpme1, second link
<Pwhdavey> Each time I "sudo wvdial"...
<hischild> hwilde, as far as i know supergrub can do that all at the same time
<Pwhdavey> It always says the device is busy.
<Pwhdavey> But tonight it hasn't for ages.
<Pwhdavey> It wont bloddy conenct\
<AfroRowan> hwilde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58220/
<Pwhdavey> I'm sick of it all
<Pwhdavey> Problems with linux from the start
<Pwhdavey> cant even get on the internet
<hellpme1> ok reading manual supergrub..be back later guys if i have an error to this
<hischild> hellpme1, if you start supergrub (burn it, then boot it) it has an amazing onscreen help
<AfroRowan> why does ubuntu never work well on a laptop
<hischild> AfroRowan, i'm on a laptop now ... works without a problem
<hwilde> AfroRowan, I have it running on many laptops no problems.
<AfroRowan> nit here
<hellpme1> hischild: can i run supergrub even if im on livecd?
<AfroRowan> not here
<hwilde> AfroRowan, which one of those entries in fstab keeps respawning with the error?
<hischild> hellpme1, it's a bootable cd of 3 meg
<AfroRowan> hdc
<Newbuntu2> is there a light application that can be used to transmit voice over a network? I want to use a chat-like application, but I don't want to bounce out of my network (eg to skype) if I can avoid it..
<hwilde> Newbuntu2, pidgin is instant messenger with mic supoport
<hwilde> AfroRowan, comment out that line with a # sign and reboot
<iter> yeah but pidgin uses msn or whatever, it goes outside local network
<AfroRowan> how ?
<hwilde> AfroRowan, type in  "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<hischild> AfroRowan, sudo gedit /etc/fstab :-)
<oxigen> anyone knows how to disable kompiz?
<hellpme1> hischild: big problem i dont have cd writer as of now
<hwilde> AfroRowan, go to the beginning of that line and put in a # sign
<AfroRowan> if there is a possibility that the errors will NEVER appear again its ok with me
<hwilde> AfroRowan, save the file and reboot.  it won't attempt mount that drive anymore
<Antkin> hellpme1 Is your old harddrive 20 Gig or more?
<nox-Hand> I am trying to compile lirc-modules doing this: http://omploader.org/vZHUz/README  Yet, when doing the "make-kpkg --revision 2.6.22 modules_image" I get this output: http://omploader.org/vZHU0/pasta  --- Help? :/
<hellpme1> 37.26gig
<hellpme1> Antkin: 37.26gig
<AfroRowan> ok
<Newbuntu2> Yes, I'm looking for something that just streams audio. I'm considering using VLC, since I'm comfortable with it, but it seems a tad excessive...
<AfroRowan> rebooting
<hischild> oxigen, metacity --replace in console
<Verichip_> i'm installing ubuntu for the first time and im at the migrate documents and settings page and it seems like it's hanging
<Antkin> Pwhdavey What are your problems today? Maybe we can help you!
<bullgard4> What is the default unit of measurement of storage size in the du command? I could not find the answer in 'man du' version 5.97 (September 2007).
<cE_mIsTeRiUs> ooooooooooooooooo
<iter> bullgard4: you can use du -h as well
<hwilde> bullgard4, du -ha
<Antkin> hellpme1 37.26 gig is a good size to dual boot on
<hwilde> i've got one install down to 1.5G :)
<Antkin> hellme1 Windows needs at least 10 gig and I prefer to give Linux at least 10 gig
 * KarlosII wishes for a Linux port of World of Warcraft http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=3707960949&sid=1
<bullgard4> hwilde: "bullgard4, du -ha" is an answer but not the answer to the question that I have put.
<oxigen> hischild, hmm, this smells fishy :) will this change my window manager into console?
<hwilde> bullgard4, it's in bytes like everything in unix
<AfroRowan> hwilde
<hwilde> AfroRowan,
<AfroRowan> i still get those fucked popups
<AfroRowan> and i dont get it
<hwilde> AfroRowan, what is mounting that?  what were you trying to do
<light50> anyone notice firefox freezing on start up
<Antkin> hwild 1.5 gig is small, if I have to I can remove my hard drive and just use a Live CD this is an option if there are lots of rootkit attacks
<AfroRowan> i wanted to burn a dvd movie
<hwilde> AfroRowan, were you trying to do a samba share or what
<AfroRowan> wtf is that lol
<light50> like it half draws
<light50> and then nothing
<Antkin> light50 I have Firefox 2.0.0.12 with no problems are you on the latest version of Firefox?
<noodles12> I just compiled a new kernel and I'm getting a kernel panic. It can't read my /boot though It's exactly the same as on my wroking kernel.
<hwilde> light50, get all the updates
<AfroRowan> hwilde
<AfroRowan> i dont know what samba share is
<light50> Antkin: Firefox/2.0.0.12 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<AfroRowan> i just wanted to burn a movie using K3b
<light50> hwilde: Idownload everything when prompted, should i be doing more than that
<AfroRowan> anyway
<neonprophet> light50: doyou have compiz installed?
<AfroRowan> i got 2 go now
<AfroRowan> bye
<hwilde> light50, run synaptic and hit update
<light50> ya i got compiz
<neonprophet> do you use the enhanced zoom plugin?
<Antkin> light50 have you posted your problem on the Ubuntu forum?
<light50> 'fact i only noticed this issue after installing compiz
<light50> Antkin: no
<neonprophet> uncheck "hide mouse point & scale mouse pointer"
<neonprophet> it's a bug in the enhanced zoom plugin
<neonprophet> then restart x
<light50> k i'll post it on the forums, chur..
<neonprophet> it's all over the forum already
<Ubuntu-Noob> Hi all
<Ubuntu-Noob> could someone plz tell me how to change my refresh rate in ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-Noob> plz
<Ubuntu-Noob> its not an option under screen res
<Antkin> light60 please post there first, and come to IRC second
<Ubuntu-Noob> max is 50hz
<Ubuntu-Noob> which kinda hurts my eyes after a long while
<Verichip_> well i know how to kepe my php scripts secure the server i'm not too good at yet
<Verichip_> i'm installing ubuntu for the first time and im at the migrate documents and settings page and it seems like it's hanging
<light50> Antkin: alright...
<light50> brb
<Antkin> Ubuntu-Noob Welcome do you have a question or problem today?
<Ubuntu-Noob> having a problem setting refresh rate to 75hz
<Ubuntu-Noob> only option is 50 hz in the options
<Ubuntu-Noob> :/
<Ubuntu-Noob> any ideas?
<oxigen> hischild: thank you, this actually work!
<oxigen> :)
<boubbin> can i execute javascript files in shell somehow ?
<edan> grf
<Antkin> Ubuntu-Noob your simily looks unsure? Can I help you today?
<hwilde> boubbin, no.  you would have to embed them in a webpage and open in firefox
<boubbin> theres no way ?
<boubbin> links wont run em...
<Antkin> ogigen your simely is happy. Are you feeling great this morning?
<Antkin> boubbin theres no way to what?
<boubbin> to execute javascript code from shell to get the output
<boubbin> embed to a html or not.
<ere4si> Ubuntu-Noob, are you using a large resolution?
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Antkin> boubbin have you raised this question on Ubuntu forums?
<ere4si> Ubuntu-Noob, e.g the largest on offer for your monitor?
<boubbin> Antkin nope.
<zippytech_> hey how can i set permissions on a folder for just one group of users?
<zippytech_> and no one else
<icesword> right click on it
<zippytech_> cli
<rares_ubuntu> hello
<icesword> you mean from command
<hwilde> zippytech_, man chown
<Antkin> boubbin That is a good first place to start with a question, IRC is the second best place for your question
<rares_ubuntu> simplexio, i filled in a bug regarding that problem
<icesword> Antkin, hello,how are you doing
<zippytech_> d---rwx---    3 root  mk         4096 2008-03-03 02:44 mk
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu Hello and welcome do you have a question or problem today?
<rares_ubuntu> the lid problem when having an external monitor attacheed
<zippytech_> i only want users from the mk group to access the file
<zippytech_> s
<nox-Hand> I am trying to compile lirc-modules doing this: http://omploader.org/vZHUz/README  Yet, when doing the "make-kpkg --revision 2.6.22 modules_image" I get this output: http://omploader.org/vZHU0/pasta  --- Help? :/ No idea what to do from here now :|´
<rares_ubuntu> Antkin, i'm facing a problem
<voltxion> Hello, does anyone know how to install the g15 keyboard libg15 ? I have been following the guide on ubuntu's documentation.
<rares_ubuntu> with my laptop
<Antkin> iceword I am fine this morning how are you?
<Zoiks> soooo... anyone know anything about softraids
<rares_ubuntu> i have a laptop and an external monitor
<erawfish_> nox-Hand: your kernel headers are the wrong ones
<icesword> Antkin, are you just angry with me?hehe ,i thought ...ok i am fine,just let that pass,hehe
<rares_ubuntu> and when i'm closing the lid the Ubuntu hangs
<erawfish_> !ask | Zoiks
<ubotu> Zoiks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Zoiks> ok
<crow> whats the best music player for ubuntu? somth like winamp for windows?
<rares_ubuntu> and i have to power it off and on gain
<nox-Hand> erawfish_: How do I get the right ones? :)
<erawfish_> !best | crow
<ubotu> crow: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu  can you please give some detail to your problem?
<rares_ubuntu> sure
<erawfish_> nox-Hand: buy getting them from the same place with same version numbers from wher you got the kernel itself
<crow> but there is something that is considered as the best
<rares_ubuntu> i have an HP Compaq 8510 W laptop
<erawfish_> crow: no
<crow> like whole world is using winamp
<rares_ubuntu> and an Dell 1907
<ere4si> crow, xmms looks similar to winamp and does a great job
<rares_ubuntu> external monitor
<nox-Hand> erawfish_: apt =|
<crow> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Let's say you have a directory (/sales) that you only want yourself and the sales group to have access to: sudo chown -R arthur:sales /sales
<rares_ubuntu> and running Gutsy Gibbon
<Zoiks> I just reinstalled ubuntu, now mdadm is not picking up my raid properly, saying it is only assembling 1 drive. Any ideas?
<voltxion> Does anyone have exp. installing teh g15 keyboard drivers?
<erawfish_> nox-Hand: depends where apt gets its stuff from
<rares_ubuntu> and all updates are installed
<erawfish_> Zoiks: you should have zeored the drives FULLY
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: You'd replace arthur with your own username
<erawfish_> !ask | vlk
<ubotu> vlk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erawfish_> !ask | voltxion
<ubotu> voltxion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icesword> ere4si, hi
<Zoiks> erawfish_: no, that would defeat the purpose of me keeping the data on these drives. I have 4, 3 of which should be in a raid 5
<zippytech_> so the root user is the problem
<zippytech_> ?
<erawfish_> Zoiks: then find out where on the disks mdadm keeps the info of the former raid and zeor that only, good luck
<zulerdongle> Hi there. Just wondering at 3 am if there is a key shortcut to ship between workspaces in ubuntu 7.10 and if i can use more than 2 at a time... Thanks
<voltxion> Hello, does anyone know how to install the g15 keyboard libg15 ? I have been following the guide on ubuntu's documentation and its still telling me the libg15 is not found any ideas?
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu I have 5 Dell Optiplex computers may be I can help you today
<nox-Hand> Which version of headers do I need erawfish_?
<rares_ubuntu> i will be very happy if you can help me
<rares_ubuntu> Antkin, i filled in a bug
<Zoiks> erawfish_: any ideas on how to do that
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: That sets the ownership of the directory, next you have to set the file permissions with chmod
<Antkin> iceword are you going to reply to my message it is a greeting.
<erawfish_> Zoiks: no
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: But I'm not too good at that... I just use the gui. :)
<rares_ubuntu> Antkin, bug number is 196979
<zippytech_> i have played with it for hrs
<zulerdongle> Hi there. Just wondering at 3 am if there is a key shortcut to ship between workspaces in ubuntu 7.10 and if i can use more than 2 at a time... Thanks
<zippytech_> i still can login as another user and still access the folders
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Once you setup the ownership with the command I gave you above, right click on the folder, set owner access, group access, then everyone else to no access.
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: By default, other users are allowed to see the files, but nothing else. ie, they can't open them.
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_:  Oh, and make sure to check the little box that says make this the permissions for enclosed files too.
<zippytech_> hmm
<erawfish_> zulerdongle:
<erawfish_> System Menu - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts.
<zippytech_> any idea the command if there is no gui
<erawfish_> !permissions | zippytech_
<ubotu> zippytech_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu that is good do you have a link
<juergen_> hi, question to Sticky notes in Ubuntu
<zulerdongle> erawfish thanks, just used it
<juergen_> Where are the notes stored?
<juergen_> I need to migrate them to another machine?
<erawfish_> juergen_: grep your ~
<juergen_> ok
<juergen_> one way
<prince_jammys> juergen_: what program do you use for sticky notes?
<juergen_> ?
<Newbuntu2> I have a webcam mapped to /dev/video2, but I can't get any programs to open it...
<Antkin> juergen do you have a question today?
<juergen_> gnome applets
<owner_> Hello?
<juergen_> they must be somewhere in the gnome config for the users I guess
<rares_ubuntu> Antkin here is the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196979
<owner_> Good Bye
<owner_> quit
<Antkin> owner Welcome doyou have a question or problem today?
<owner_> Wait...
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Ok.. based on that link, if the /sales wanted to belong to you and the sales group only, then I think the the command would be sudo chmod -R 660 /sales
<prince_jammys> juergen_: yeah they must be in a hidden dir in your home. i was asking because i know tomboy notes are in .tomboy
<owner_> Thank You ^^
<owner_> Good Bye~
<juergen_> tomboy i found
<juergen_> that is easier
<juergen_> but this notes are the default sticky notes in gnome
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Oops. That -R is in the wrong place. And sudo should be required if you are the owner. It's: chmod 660 -R /sales
<prince_jammys> juergen_: right, they're probably in a subdirectory
<juergen_> let me check
<juergen_> thx for now
<prince_jammys> juergen_: if you happen to know some text in one your notes you can do ::  grep -r my_text  ~
<ArthurArchnix> Oh and zippytech_ Be careful with chown and chmod. Using them with sudo can easily render your system unusable.
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Like the link says. ;)
<zippytech_> hmm
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: ultra careful with recursive chmod
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: But if you chown the directory so that you're owner, you don't need to use sudo with chmod.
<Smorg> chmod -r can screw you ^^
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: it's ok provided you only apply it to the subdirectory you want to change (not your whole home directory)
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu I would copy and paste the top part of that and ask the same thing again in Ubuntu forums hardware support
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: what are the permissions you want to set?
<amazing> anyone using compiz?
<rares_ubuntu> Antkin, can you please give the link for hardware forum?
<hwilde> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: 660 on a folder I think. Hard to say, zippytech_ isn't giving any feedback about whether any of these commands are working.
<unimatrix9> hello all
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: zippytech_  660 will not allow the dir to be opened
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: zippytech_ you need to set the executable bit on a directory in order to be able to view its contents
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: zippytech_ 6 is read/write... why wouldn't that allow reading?
<unimatrix9> where can i find an list of bash command for ubuntu terminal?
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=135
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: because the x on a dir allows you to cd to it
<unimatrix9> does the bash have an build in list that i can call?
<hwilde> unimatrix9, just google bash system commands
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys:  zippytech_  so its 770?
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: yes
<Antkin> unimatrix9 Welcome do you have a question or problem today?
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: on a directory
<unimatrix9> not really a problem but i am trying to get an full list of all bash commands
<hwilde> unimatrix9, just google bash system commands
<zippytech_> man i have tried every thing
<unimatrix9> and was wondering if its on the bash, so i could view them
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: mkdir whatever; chmod 660 whatever; cd whatever   bash: cd: whatever: Permission denied
<hwilde> zippytech_, what is your desired output
<zippytech_> 770 lets none group users in
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: zippytech_ ok, so chmod 770 /directory && cd /directory && chmod 660 *.*    <-- would that work?
<zippytech_> 660 don't let any grpi[ users in
<Antkin> unimatrix9 have you googled or trired Ubuntu forums?
<unimatrix9> yes, i am googling, but was thinking its a good idea if bash had an a-z list that you could call to look at
<zippytech_> drwxrwx---    4 maryellen mk         4096 2008-03-03 03:05 mk
<hwilde> unimatrix9, you could start by looking in the /usr/bin and /usr/sbin and /bin/ and /sbin/ folders.  anything in those binary folders will be a command you can run...
<Antkin> zippytech do you have a question or problem today?
<unimatrix9> ah ,good tip
<hwilde> zippytech_, what is your desired output
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_:  Do ls -l /path/to/directory/you/want/to/restrict and post the output here.
<hwilde> unimatrix9, also if you type "echo $PATH"  anything in the directories in your path will be executable
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_:  that's an 'L' not a 1
<hwilde> if you would just state what you want i'll tell you the permissions command...
<prince_jammys> better yet, tell us what permissions you want :)
<zippytech_> i have 2 users in the mk group that need to work on files together and no others should be allowed in
<zippytech_> i would think this would be simple
<zippytech_> but i been pulling hair for hrs
<hwilde> zippytech_, ok so chgrp mk filename
<hwilde> it's easy
<zippytech_> the folder is mk
<yesi> ls
<hwilde> zippytech_,     chgrp -r mk mk/
<sleepster> ls
<sleepster> dang stupid terminal sorry
<sleepster> so anyways.. what's the best IRC client
<sleepster> that people use?
<hwilde> sleepster, xchat
<zippytech_> drwxrwx---    4 maryellen mk         4096 2008-03-03 03:05 mk
<hwilde> ok that is owned by user maryellen and group mk
<zippytech_> maryellen is one of the users in the group mk
<mavi-> xchat for gui and irssi for terminal
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: that's ok
<ArthurArchnix> sleepster: TBDIC is what I use. The best damn IRC client. Google it.
<sleepster> sweet thanks.. I will check it out
<sleepster> I am using Irssi right now..
<ArthurArchnix> :P
<sleepster> it's not too bad
<bobslaede> hey guys, i have a weird problem. I have a hp laptop, with a build-in card-reader. But when i but my sd-card from my camera in it, it shows up right, but the pictures are mangled
<zippytech_> so how can a none group member access it
<Bits> anyone know a good american proxy offhand?
<sleepster> Bits:  what kind of proxy
<hwilde> zippytech_, that's not even a sentence...
<sleepster> Bits: look up squid proxy
<sleepster> one of the best/easiest
<Antkin> ArthurArchnix Your simely is not happy. Can I help you today?
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: they may need to access it directly, not through your home
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: I'd do a "groups username" and confirm that the user is a member of mk
<hwilde> zippytech_, only members of the mk group will access it
<threefcata> anyone using Mint?
<threefcata> what is the fortune in Mint?
<avis> .
<zippytech_> i have a login ron that can touch files in the directory
<rares_ubuntu> Antkin, i filled in the problem onto hardware forum
<Antkin> avis . what kind of post is this ment to be?
<Bits> sleepster thanks
<ArthurArchnix> !Mint | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<hakan_> how can i install kde applications on gnome desktop?
<hwilde> zippytech_    grep ron /etc/group
<Antkin> rares_ubuntu that is good
<hwilde> is ron in the mk group
<threefcata> ArthurArchnix: thx
<magnetron> hakan_: just install it, it will work fine
<zippytech_> ron : domusers admins OFSFaculty
<hakan_> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> hakan_: you can install them normally, like any other app.  it may require that you install some kde libraries, but that would be done automatically by synaptic or apt-get, or whatever you use
<ArthurArchnix> Well, there's your problem zippytech_
<zippytech_> ?
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: ron doesn't belong to mk
<maxxer> anyone using f-spot on hardy here?
<ArthurArchnix> !Hardy | maxxer
<ubotu> maxxer: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zippytech_> right and i can create files in that directory
<zippytech_> i should not be able to
<maxxer> thanks ArthurArchnix , sorry
<prince_jammys> zippytech_: are you maryellen?
<zippytech_> no
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: So run that grep command on /etc/groups/ but put your username in.
<zippytech_> i am ron
<hwilde> zippytech_, chmod -R 700 mk
<ziekerz> Can someone help me?
<vi390> where are the config files for that only XDMCP Logins show up at startup ?
<zippytech_> ok i am blocked
<hwilde> zippytech_, your permissions are  drwxrwx---   they should be drwx------
<Antkin> maxxer hello can you give me more detail to your question so that I can help you more?
<zippytech_> drwx------    4 maryellen mk         4096 2008-03-03 03:28 mk
<hwilde> that should do it
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: you know you can view what groups a user belongs to by typing :: id username
<suxxor> how can i open CGI scripts
<zippytech_> ok so how do i get the other group members in
<Antkin> ziekerz hello Can I help you today?
<hwilde> zippytech_, it is owned by group mk so that will do it
<ziekerz> I am unable to write to a DVD+R
<hwilde> !k3b | ziekerz
<ubotu> ziekerz: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<zippytech_> cd mk/
<zippytech_> -bash: cd: mk/: Permission denied
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: I didn't, but it doesn't surprise me. :) cat /etc/groups | grep arthur  OR groups arthur  OR grep arthur /etc/groups  OR id arthur  ... did I miss any?
<ziekerz> I'm using K3B. It doesn't recognize that there's a dvd in the drive.
<zippytech_> for a mk member
<suxxor> how can i open CGI scripts
<hwilde> zippytech_, chmod -r g+rwx mk
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: no, just mentioning a short way
<hwilde> zippytech_, that recursively adds read, write, execute permissions for the group mk
<Antkin> ziekerz have you posted this question on Ubuntu forums?
<ziekerz> No.
<hwilde> prince_jammys, that command gives tons of other output :p
<hwilde> grep is the best
<prince_jammys> hwilde: ok, groups username
<Antkin> ziekerz Please post there first, then come back to IRC
<ziekerz> OK.
<ziekerz> Thanks.
<lastman> How can I change from 6.10 to 7.10? apt-get dist-upgrade always prints "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded" Do I have to change the keyword edgy in the source list?
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: actually you're right, groups is better
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: Had to happen at least once today.
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: i only saw the grep :)
<hischild> lastman, you have to edit your sources.list first
<hwilde> lastman, you have to change your repositories
<hwilde> !upgrade | lastman
<ubotu> lastman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Newbuntu2> anyone know any gps software that does laps?
<lastman> ok, thanks
<hischild> yw
<zippytech_> se now a none member of the mk group can make files again
<vi390> where can I disable XDMCP
<zippytech_> lol
<ndlovu> I need to install sun java runtime - I see there's 5,6 and 7 in the repos... any reasons to use one of the earlier versions rather than 7?
<lastman> hm, I ve to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and then from 7.04 to 7.10 :-
<hwilde> !java | ndlovu
<ubotu> ndlovu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<hwilde> zippytech_, I don't think you quite understand what you want or what you are doing here... it's really not that complicated
 * ArthurArchnix concurs....
<hischild> hwilde, nothing is complicated as long as you understand it ... as soon as you don't understand something it becomes very complicated
<hwilde> zippytech_, here is some reading for you on chown     http://linux.die.net/man/1/chown
<hwilde> http://linux.die.net/man/2/chown
<hwilde> http://linux.die.net/man/1/chgrp
<swimb> is there a plugin for audacious or xmms that is like the toaster plugin for winamp? http://www.myplugins.info/toaster.htm
<hwilde> http://linux.die.net/man/1/chmod
<zippytech_> man i been all over it
<zippytech_> i just want 2 users to hae permission on a single folder
<Antkin> ndlovu Can I help you today?
<voltxion> Is there a way I can tell if The key im pressing is actually being reconized as a key press to the system?
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_:  sudo mkdir /mytest && sudo chown root:mk /mytest && sudo chmod 770 /mytest
<ndlovu> hwilde, that sound-bite and the website seems to recommend java-6 - why not 7?
<ArthurArchnix> hwilde: That should create a test directory, and only allow mk groups into it to create directorys and files and stuff, right?
<efzparentpc> hi, I just installed Ubuntu on my parents/kids computer, and I was wondering if there is a decent keylogger for linux that my dad could use.  he likes to keep an eye on the younger kids.
<hwilde> ndlovu, sry I dunno
<Antkin> zippytech Can I help you today?
<prince_jammys> lol
<suxxor> i want help today but probably i enter in wrong network list ...
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Copy and paste that command I gave, post any error messages it gives you. It should create a directory called "/mytest" then only allow mk group members into it.
<Antkin> suxxor Welcome Do you have a qestion or problem today?
<hischild> efzparentpc, that'll be rather difficult to get a hang off .. though lkl seems to do what you want yet i have _no_ experience wth it
<zippytech_> done no errors
<efzparentpc> hischild: is LKL command line or have a GUI?
<suxxor> how can i open CGI scripts
<ArthurArchnix> ok... as ron go to the directory and try and open it.
<ArthurArchnix> then zippytech_ try and make a directory like this: mkdir pleasework
<hwilde> efzparentpc, you're not going to find help on keystroke loggers.. even if you are legitimately interested in parental controls you can imagine how they could be used maliciously
<Antkin> suxxor Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<hischild> efzparentpc, i'm not sure
<zippytech_> yes for mk group members and yes for non members
<hischild> efzparentpc, as i said: i have no experience with it
<efzparentpc> hwilde: yeah figures :p
<suxxor> no
<ArthurArchnix> Now, before you go and test this with some other user who shouldn't be able to get into this dir, and see the pleasework directory, post what groups they're a part of. groups userwhoshouldn'tseestufff
<efzparentpc> hischild: k no problem :p\
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: So it works is what you're saying?
<Antkin> zippytech can you give more details?
<abhi_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zippytech_> no , i have 2 users ron non mk member and kleasure mk member
<Antkin> suxxor Please post there first, then come back to IRC
<hwilde> efzparentpc, you could try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298
<zippytech_> both can rw
<efzparentpc> hwilde: thank you :)
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Don't be distracted by the beautiful people. Can your mk usrs read/write, and others not see the directory pleasework?
<ndlovu> I'm trying to install java7-runtime, and apt-get tells me 'Note, selecting icedtea-java7-jre instead of java7-runtime' - any ideas why?
<nox-Hand> !tell nox-Hand about kernel
<zippytech_> they both can rw
<Orakio> Beautiful people where? Do they have clothes on y/n?
<prince_jammys> !kernel | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<hwilde> efzparentpc, it is a combination of tinyproxy + firehol + dansguardian     maybe you only want one or a combination of those
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: And what about users who shouldn't be able to?
<zippytech_> yes rw
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: What does that mean?
<nox-Hand> prince_jammys: I already got it via !tell nox-Hand about :)
<zippytech_> read write
 * ArthurArchnix slaps forehead
<hwilde> zippytech_, this defies logic
<zippytech_> lol\]
<hwilde> ron must be in the group
<prince_jammys> nox-Hand: oh yeah i forgot that it works that way, sorry
<zippytech_> your telling me
<hwilde> or admins have access
<zippytech_> 4 hrs into this
<Antkin> Orakio Do you have a question or problem today?
<hwilde> it's really not that complicated;  some of your basic assumptions must be wrong
<hwilde> make a new user in no groups and then try it
<bullgard4> What is an 'usb_endpoint'? detlef@MD97600:/usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/html/usb$ find /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/ -type f -exec grep -i 'usb_endpoint ' {} + 2>/dev/null" does not produce an output.
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Users who shouldn't have access to this directory, you are sayng they can read/write? Can you please post the groups membership of one of these supposed members?
<hwilde> make a new user in no groups and then try it
<zippytech_> kleasure : OFSFaculty mk
 * ArthurArchnix screams
<prince_jammys> ooops
<zippytech_> ron : domusers
<nox-Hand> prince_jammys: No worries :)
<zippytech_> d-wxrwx---    2 maryellen mk         4096 2008-03-03 03:43 mk
<zippytech_> drwxrwx---    2 root      mk         4096 2008-03-03 03:46 mytest
<hwilde> zippytech_, sudo useradd -m -d /home/wtf -s /bin/bash wtf;   sudo su wtf;   cd mk;   touch thisusershouldnothaveaccess.txt
<Antkin> ArthurArchnix No need to scream! Do you have a question or problem today?
<zippytech_> this system run ldap
<ArthurArchnix> hwilde: That's cool. does ; do the same thing as &&
<zippytech_> could that be some of it
<Squawk> zippytech_, without knowing what you are doing exactly since I just turned up, the user mk will have full persmissions to both those directories
<zippytech_> right
<ArthurArchnix> Squawk: I think he's trolling.
<zippytech_> problem is the groups don't seem to work
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: && only does the following command if the previous command succeeds (exits with status 0)
<Squawk> ArthurArchnix, I got a nice big red ignore button here if thats the case ;). But il give benefit of the doubt for now
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys:  So it's a bit safer then ; ?
<Squawk> zippytech_, dont seem to work? thast like saying. My car doesnt work, whats wrong with it. I need an idea of how it doesnt work
<zippytech_> lol
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: && is better, yes
<Antkin> nox-Hand Are you sorted?
<zippytech_> is it possible to set permissions to just 2 users?
<nox-Hand> Antkin: Nopoe, but think I got an idea =\
<zippytech_> i am having second thoughts
<Squawk> zippytech, create a new group, add both users to that group, set the group of a given directory as that group, give the right group permissions to that direcotry
<zippytech_> would ldap auth have anything to do with this not working
<zippytech_> done that
<Antkin> nox-Hand I like new ideas, this helps me to grow can you please share it with me today?
<zippytech_> right now there are 2 users that should be able to access the mk dir
<ArthurArchnix> zippy, what is the filesystem where this folder is located?
<zippytech_> debian
<nox-Hand> Antkin: Well, I found this neat app called module-assistant. Seems to be rather easy for module installing
<ArthurArchnix> zippytech_: Ok.
<zippytech_> could be permissions be set by a parent directory
<zippytech_> samba nfs?
<Antkin> nox-hand try to google it first then you will get the pros and cons, even ask about it on the Ubuntu software forum
<ndlovu> I can start compiz from the commandline, but not from Systems > Preferences > Appearance. Any ideas why?
<Antkin> ndlovu Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<prince_jammys> wow
<hwilde> I still say make another user in no groups and then try it.  I think ron might be the root account
<ArthurArchnix> He's probably trying to set permissions on a ntfs drive. :P
<voltxion> Is there a way I can tell if The key im pressing is actually being reconized as a key press to the system?
<nox-Hand> Antkin: Indeed
<prince_jammys> yes, i suspect that there's a missing piece of info in this permissions saga
<wasabi_> how do i change the terminal blinking cursor color?
<wasabi_> what part of bashrc do i edit?
<flowOver> is there anything better than nautilus?
<dxdt> What are some favorite RSS feeders people have?  Preferably one that will sit in a tray?
<ArthurArchnix> flowOver: Two nautiluses?
<Frogzoo> voltxion: xev (x events) & showkey -s
<flowOver> hah!
<prince_jammys> flowOver: you can try thunar
<nox-Hand> Antkin: I take your two nautilus's, and RAISE you three!
<voltxion> Frogzoo: Thank you
<prince_jammys> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-6ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 208 kB, installed size 640 kB
<jim_p> goodmorning
<prince_jammys> there's also konqueror (kde based)
<amazing> how to restart x?
<prince_jammys> amazing: ctrl alt backspace
<dxdt> amazing: ctrl+atl+backspace
<hwilde> !keytouch | voltxion
<ubotu> voltxion: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<zippytech_> that folder is a sub folder for samba  create mask    = 664
<zippytech_>         directory mask = 775
<prince_jammys> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<jim_p> i have a tiny provlem with my conky. The fonts after bootup look like ... with no antialiasing at all. I have to killall conky and re-run it to get them properly.Any ideas?
<Antkin> jim_p Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<jim_p> errr nope!
<ArthurArchnix> samba... the folder, is only browsable by samba... is that correct zippytech_? What kind of machine is this directory located on? Windows XP, Vista?
<jim_p> i have searched all that conky thread that is there though
<voltxion> My Super Key is not working, how would I fix this?
<wasabi_> guys, how do i change color for the blinking cursor in the terminal?
<ArthurArchnix> wasabi_: The console or the terminal?
<hwilde> wasabi_, click on edit profile
<wasabi_> okay
<hwilde> Edit-> Current PRofile -> Colors
<wasabi_> which one for the blinking cursor?
<wasabi_> i just want to change the color for that
<hwilde> we can't read the menu and click your mosue button for you man
<hwilde> cmon
<wasabi_> there are a load of pallets
<wasabi_> i was asking earlier what value of bashrc handles this
<jim_p> hwilde: i looked that up too,,, there is no setting for the cursor!
<Antkin> jim_p Please post there first, then come back to IRC
<prince_jammys> wasabi_: i have no idea, but env does show: XCURSOR_THEME=default
<hwilde> the normal terminal is not the xterm tho...  it's a gnome-terminal
<jim_p> ok
<prince_jammys> ah
<wasabi_> prince, thanks i didn't see that
<prince_jammys> wasabi_: yes, but read above
<ArthurArchnix> wasabi_: And if someone hasn't mentioned it already, you can install console-setup or something like that. Check synaptic
<Viper111> guys i can have GUI on ubuntu 6.06 LTS ? rite
<jim_p> yes!
<jim_p> Viper111: yes!
<ndlovu> any idea where I can change the default Alt-Tab behaviour to include applications open on other desktops?
<Viper111> jim_p apt-get install .... ???
<voltxion> I am running a G15 Keyboard, with G15daemon and composer, after following the documentation I cannot get xev -s to reconize any of the keys or my Superkey (windows).
<jim_p> Viper111: you have a server installation now?
<ArthurArchnix> Viper111: U can haz GUI
<Viper111> am doing it rite now i didnt finish
<Viper111> but am just asking to see my choices
<jim_p> Viper111: if so... sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome-core gdm
<jim_p> for a minimal installation of an enviroment
<prince_jammys> wasabi_: it's right there in my gnome-terminal . Edit Profile-> General
<Antkin> jim_p Do you have a question or problem today?
<ArthurArchnix> Antink Are you a bot?
<jim_p> Antkin: i did say earlier about conky
<prince_jammys> greeter-bot
<prince_jammys> the real question is Do YOU have a question or problem today?
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: hehe
<vi390> which config file is processed at startup ?   /etc/gdm/gdm.conf     OR    /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom      because both hold the same valuevariables somehow
<Ububegin> how do i change my screen resoultion
<Viper111> jim_p when nstalling theses i can start the GUI by startx???
<Ububegin> Or find what is current screen resolution
<jim_p> yes
<Viper111> thanks man
<jim_p> Viper111: what are you doing? a server or a desktop installation??
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: you've tried the standard way, in the menu ( System->Preferences->Screen Resolution) ?
<Garr3n> test
<Viper111> jim_p am doing a server installion ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<prince_jammys> test successful
<jim_p> Viper111: if you install gdm there is no need for startx
<Ububegin> prince_jammys: Oh, thanks... for that quickie tip
<vi390> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf     OR    /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom      Which one is processed at startup ?
<Viper111> so i only write down gdm>??
<jim_p> Viper111: no no
<jim_p> Viper111: it will start by itself
<Viper111> aha after reboot
<jim_p> yes
<Viper111> jim_p thanks man a lot
<Viper111> jim_p to tell u wat am doing
<jim_p> Viper111: you are welcome
<jim_p> Viper111: go ahead
<Viper111> jim_p i need to mak a server that has a webfilter application + proxy  so am using squid + dansgaurdian
<jim_p> Viper111: :| ok
<jim_p> Viper111: so you need a gui for all these?
<Viper111> jim_p shall i download webmin ??
<jim_p> Viper111: i dont know... i have never done something like yours before sorry :(
<Viper111> aha ok
<Viper111> did u do somthig like SIP server
<Viper111> ?
<jim_p> Viper111: my suggestion is to install a minimal desktop enviroment, and use some gui based apps to configure your server
<jim_p> Viper111: SIP?
<Viper111> for ip telephony
<ere4si> Viper111, #ubuntu-server might be able to offer clues on that
<Viper111> thanks man
<ere4si> k
<jim_p> Viper111: no... what i actually did was server installation + some minimal desktop + samba and stuff
<flowOver> letme know what you find out Viper111.  I'm interested in setting up an auto answering line managing sip box
<Viper111> ah ok
<Buyydee> Can I install a 32 bit Version of Matlab on my 64 bit Gutsy on a Core Duo Laptop? I also have the 64 bit Version of Matlab - which one should I use to have the least problems with it?
<Viper111> when i find something i'll tel u flowOver
<simplexio> Buyydee: 64bit
<flowOver>  cheers
<Viper111> cheers
<Buyydee> simplexio: Simple and precise answer, thanks.
<ramrod> yesterday my home server began to make problems
<ramrod> Attempted to kill the idle task!
<ramrod> this comes at boot and then nothing happens
<Antkin> ArthurArchnix No I'm am human, a computer hardware engineer with CompTIA a+
<xiven> What do I do about KDE complaining that it has no "screens" (X Server to be exact)
<xiven> ?
<ramrod> memtest and hdd analysis got no errors
<Antkin> Ububegin Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<lastman> Is there any chance to change the charset from utf-8 to iso-8859-15 ?
<Antkin> lastman Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<hwilde> dude enough with the forums
<lastman> not yet
<hwilde> xiven, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    you need to rebuild or xorg.conf file
<prince_jammys> !locale | lastman: check if this link is useful
<ubotu> lastman: check if this link is useful: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<lastman> Antkin: but this is a simple question
<riohondo> good morning
<Antkin> lastman Please post there first then come back to IRC
<lastman> Why?
<ArthurArchnix> lastman: Ignore Antkin
<ere4si> !topic > Antkin
<lastman> What is this channel about?
<hwilde> yeah it is not necessary to post on forum
<hwilde> you should google that tho because it's pretty specific and nobody here seems to know
<Antkin> ArthurArchnix Ignore me please explain why?
<hwilde> because you keep telling people to go to the forums
<prince_jammys> Antkin: there is more to this channel than greeting people randomly and asking if they posted in the forums.  generally it goes like this: someone asks a question. if you know the answer, you answer. if you don't know the answer, you don't answer
<ArthurArchnix> All you do is say "Can I help you, do you have a question" and then say "Go ask in the forums"
<hwilde> his question is already posted on the forum so it would just be redundant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584970
<ndlovu> Antkin: what's 3+4?
<Antkin> ere4si Welcome Do you have a question or problem today?
<riohondo> I am looking for references for intel video codecs, to see if gibbon can support them
<hwilde> and the point of this channel is to deflect 80% of the questions with simple answers so they don't end up on the forums
<DJ_HaMsTa> can someone dcc me the driver in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x ?
<ere4si> Antkin, yes - my question is what are you trying to achieve?
<Antkin> ndloovu 7 is this a test or a joke?
<god_> Hey all, wondering if anyone can help me on this... i have three computers this on on ubuntu, one on a light linux distro and the other on vista... i had them all networked and sharing files with oneanother before, now i have reinstalled ubuntu on here and the vista share is prompting for a password and user name when i use it too accsess this one. i think last time i had to edit the smb.conf but i havnt been able to find anythign wo
<god_> rth while on google
<hwilde> lastman, try this link:    http://www2.instantiations.com/VAST/files/FAQ_Hints/CantTypeCharactersOnLinux.htm#how_to_create_the_Localedefen_US.iso885915_locale
<Antkin> ere4si to help you if you want it
<hwilde> !smb | god_
<ubotu> god_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hwilde> yeah SWAT that's what you want
<Ububegin> Antkin: why post them them on the forum ... :?
<Ubuntu-Noob> can some1 plz help me set the right refresh rate?
<god_> cheers
<Ubuntu-Noob> highest option is 52hz
<Ubuntu-Noob> :/
<ere4si> Antkin, read the topic then pls - and help everyone instead of hindering the process
<hwilde> Ububegin, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         just take the defaults
<Ububegin> I am using 75Hz.. is higher the better :/
<riohondo> I am trying to run a power point, with embedded video. the video are described as Intel video codec 5.
<Antkin> ere4si what do you see as hindering? This is a support forum
<riohondo> they won't run in Open Office, so I don't know where to look for linux support of codec
<Ubuntu-Noob> i use 75hz on windows but how do iuse 75hz on ubuntu?
<riohondo> intel video codec 5, that is
<ere4si> Antkin, read the topic pls
<Ububegin> Ubuntu-Noob: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<riohondo> has anyone experience with Open Office and powerpoint?
<Ubuntu-Noob> 75 hz isnt listed there
<Ubuntu-Noob> 52 max
<Antkin> ere4si do you have a link to the topic
<Ubuntu-Noob> :/
<PCHENK> hey
<ere4si> Antkin, leave me alone pls
<riohondo> sometimes, I do not get higher resolutions until I reboot the computer. but usually you must have a monitor capable of supporting them
<tapas> i heard that there's a mechanism which puts users into groups depending on how they login to thye system
<tapas> where can i find out more about this?
<jim_p> brb
<flowOver> Viper111: i found a guide on how to compile freePBX for ubuntu
<Antkin> PCHENK Welcome Do you have a question or problem today?
<Ubuntu-Noob> I have a widescreen LCD, Im currently at 1440x900 but refresh rate is stuck on 50hz :Z
<Ububegin> Antkin is prob a windows sympathiser, who has come here to create trouble... Loser...
<Viper111> flowOver really
<flowOver> http://www.voipphreak.ca/2007/11/03/freepbx-ubuntu-howto/
<riohondo> I am sure glad you helpers are more interested in identifying trolls that giving a yes or no answer. I'll be sure to tell em about this channel attitude in the forums
<_ruben> Ubuntu-Noob: refresh rates usualy dont matter for lcds, refresh rate's a crt thing
<drowner> g'day everyone
<hwilde> riohondo, what is your question?
<tapas> /etc/login.defs
<tapas> ?
<hwilde> !attitude | riohondo
<ubotu> riohondo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ere4si> Ububegin, yesterday he was complaining in #kubuntu about being kicked from here - I guess this is payback...
<simplexio> Ubuntu-Noob: _ruben is right
<drowner_> does a live cd use the swap partition? Like, can I make a new swap and remove an old one from a livecd?
<ArthurArchnix> !ops | Antkin | In the last two hours all he has done is greet people who enter the room. Then, he tells them to google it or go post on the forums. At least two people have left immediately after being told this before someone else could step in.
<ubotu> Antkin | In the last two hours all he has done is greet people who enter the room. Then, he tells them to google it or go post on the forums. At least two people have left immediately after being told this before someone else could step in.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryph
<Ubuntu-Noob> hmz, really, i didnt know that :o
<hwilde> drowner_, livecd doesn't use any disk partitions
<drowner_> awesome
<drowner_> didn't think so
<riohondo> Yes, I know this, but why should I repeat a question many times when trolls are taking the stage?
<hwilde> it is memory only
<hwilde> riohondo, don't be a jerk if you want help.  I missed your question and i'm not scrolling up through the noise
<riohondo> yes, someone knows about open office or no, you don't, then I can leave you to defend against windozers
<simplexio> riohondo: far as i know everyone spends here their free time, second if question is one which you can get answer from google and you see that question coming 100th time, quess what i do
<hwilde> riohondo, yes I know open office what is your question?
<riohondo> thanks for no help at all
<Antkin> Ububegin I am no why a windows sympathiser, I did at Microsoft every time XP crashes. I have benn using Linux since 1999 and have Ubuntu on more computers than XP. I only use XP under protest because my Web Design business is all Windows software
<hwilde> !ops  Antkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops  antkin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Amaranth> err
<hwilde> Amaranth, Antkin needs some reorientation to his purpose in life
<ArthurArchnix> Amaranth: Re: Antkin "In the last two hours all he has done is greet people who enter the room. Then, he tells them to google it or go post on the forums. At least two people have left immediately after being told this before someone else could step in."
<simplexio> last 5 days 90% answers that i have give away have been googled which actually question from channel :)
<simplexio> with*
<Amaranth> Right then
<hwilde> simplexio, surprising how people are faster to ask for help then search for themselves huh... you can imagine how far they are gonna make it in life
<Ububegin> Antkin has gone crazy... hei, c'mon dude... dun mess it up for our new Ubuntu comrades
<Amaranth> Antkin: If you don't know the answer don't tell them to Google it, just don't say anything
<simplexio> hwilde: yeah. true
<Amaranth> Antkin: And don't greet everyone as they come in, that's too much traffic
<Antkin> >	Ububegin I am no why a windows sympathiser, I dig at Microsoft every time XP crashes. I have benn using Linux since 1999 and have Ubuntu on more computers than XP. I only use XP under protest because my Web Design business is all Windows software. I have writen a whole page on dual booting Linux on my latest web site. I have a two page guide  dual booting guide on Ubuntu and Kubuntu forums
<Amaranth> *sigh*
 * hwilde blank stare 
<Amaranth> wtf was that?
<ArthurArchnix> Standard.
<hwilde> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> lol
<Ububegin> Antkin has gone cuckoos
<Amaranth> Antkin: You been hitting the booze a little hard tonight?
<hwilde> this is too much for 5am i'm going to get some hot chocolate
<nox-Hand> Will someone help me get the audio_also module for lirc to work? =)
<simplexio> best one this emty_tin_can who whines about proftpd i think, i c&p his question to google and first hit was the rifght answer, when i pasted it to him. he just said that he dosn't want any tutorial he just wants help
<Antkin> Ububegin cookoos No
<hischild> what's the easy way to convert windows to linux line endings commandline?
<magnetron> simplexio: that was surreal
<ere4si> !ot > Antkin
<Amaranth> simplexio: In that case there is nothing you can do for them
<simplexio> after that i didn't listen him /ignore helps
<hwilde> hischild, apt-get install tofrodos;   dos2unix filename
<Ububegin> Antkin: so where is that link to ur website..which has that extensive guide...
<hischild> hwilde, tnx
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: Amaranth is an op... easy big fella. :)
<Amaranth> I am watching the situation
<hwilde> Ububegin, don't encourage him...
<Antkin> Amararanth I drink Beck Beer and cider but not till evening it is only 09.42 in the United Kingdom
<Squawk> hischild, what you wannd do exactly?
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, k
<prince_jammys> is there something i can help you guys with today?
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<ere4si> met him yesterday...
<hischild> Squawk, i got some php scripts i wrote on windows (notepad) and i want to use them on linux ... yet they all have those windows line endings
<Amaranth> LoLLo: Please don't do such things
<prince_jammys> youtube?
<Antkin> er4si off topic why?
<Amaranth> LoLLo: I think by this point we all know what compiz can do :)
<Amaranth> I thought for sure I was going to be rickrolled
<Ububegin> hwilde, Antkin: i am not encouraging... i just wanna read his extensive guide on dual booting from Ubuntu to Kubuntu..dats alll...
<hischild> Amaranth, compiz? what is that? :P
<prince_jammys> Antkin: because the topic is support, and you're not giving any nor asking for any
<ArthurArchnix> ere4si: Ahh... sorry, I thought you made a typo for 'op'. My bad.
<ramrod> all of a sudden im getting "Kernel panic -not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!" at boot time. this is the second time. first it began when i installed apache and after new install of xubuntu and yesterday when i configured lighttpd. is it possible that webservers make such kernel panics?
<Squawk> hischild, ahh ok I know what you mean, though I can't remember what character windows uses for line termination. Once you know it a simle substitution in vim?
<ere4si> ArthurArchnix, k :)
<Amaranth> ramrod: No, this is usually a driver problem
<hischild> Squawk, yes ... but there was a simple program that could do it
<hwilde> Squawk, he just needs the tofrodos package.   then run dos2unix command
<hwilde> hischild, apt-get install tofrodos;   dos2unix filename
<Amaranth> ramrod: Sure you didn't get a new kernel or something too?
<ramrod> no nothing
<hwilde> ramrod, sounds like you need to run updates
<ramrod> it worked fine for monts
<hischild> hwilde, yes did that :-)
<ramrod> months
<hischild> hwilde, works <3
<hwilde> yep
 * tricaric just kidding
 * tricaric is trying the /me command...
<Squawk> hwilde, never knew about that one, thanks
<hwilde> Squawk, and the endoflines usually look like ^M  but you can't search and replace
<ramrod> hmmm ill try if there are new updates
<Antkin> Ububegin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712997&highlight=Dual+booting+guide
<afief> Hello guys, I was wondering if this laptop hardware is suitable for running Ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/m5634e569
<Ububegin> this is the guide by Antkin... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712997 ...Whoa what an extensive guide :!
<Antkin> prince_jimmys I am giving lots of advise, this is a support forum
<hwilde> Ububegin, don't encourage him...
<simplexio> http://student.northpark.edu/pemente/sed/sed1line.txt Squawk or hischild, there is one lineer to convert end of lines
<hwilde> dos2unix is the bomb
<prince_jammys> Antkin: you have given exactly ZERO advice in the hours i have watched you
<Squawk> simplexio, thats what I had in mind to do it
<Antkin> afief Welcome Do you have a question or problem today?
<hischild> simplexio, yes sed can also do it ... dos2unix is a bit easier for one who still has trouble in regular expressions
<hwilde> it will still be in dos file format tho
<comandante> hi guys!!!
<hwilde> you need to convert the format not just the characters
<hischild> hwilde, the line endings were my problem which dos2unix fixed
<ramrod> another question, how can i access the terminal when i have this boot error?
<simplexio> hischild: do you rememebr ehich package has that dos2unix
<afief> Antkin, Problem: my old laptop died. I need to buy a new one. Question, is the hardware I posted suitable for running Ubuntu GNU/Linux?
<hwilde> hischild, actually it converts the file format... you could run into problems especially in web browsers
<ramrod> i allways update with apt-get update, upgrade
<hwilde> simplechat, tofrodos is the package
<hischild> simplexio, tofrodos
<hwilde> !hardware | afief
<ubotu> afief: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ububegin> hwilde: ok sorry guys... after reading (no...glancing at Antkin's stupid guide).... i think i dont have much to say already.. he is prob a retard... Using Linux since 1999, my ass...
<hischild> hwilde, php parser has to read it and that ran into trouble with the windows line ednigs
<hischild> *endings
<hwilde> Ububegin, get over it man you are giving him the attn he craves
<simplexio> hischild: i probably need that program one day
<Antkin> prince_jammys I think you are joking I have been on for 3 hours and welcomed many new visitors and pointed them in the right directions
<hwilde> you guys are all off-topic
<hwilde> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hwilde> "random chatter"  that is you.
<prince_jammys> Antkin:this is not the "welcome" channel -- try #welcome
<simplexio> Antkin,  prince_jammys, shut up and idle
<Antkin> hwilde Welcome Do you have a question or problem today?
<hwilde> you were just specifically told to stop greeting people.
<hischild> lol....
<Tm_T> simplexio: behave
<hischild> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hischild: don't
<Ububegin> can the admin block this fcuking moron, Antkin...
<Tm_T> Ububegin: behave
<hischild> Tm_T, it was a joke ... i'll be quiet *zips mouth*
<Tm_T> hischild: danke :)
<simplechat> hwilde, whcih package?
<hwilde> tofrodos package includes the command dos2unix
<NET||abuse> Hi guys, is there a way to explicitly block a domain name under firefox?
<NET||abuse> I am trying to reach a website, but i'm being redirected to bloody smileycentral, it's really annoying
<hwilde> what is the website?  maybe it was hacked
<ArthurArchnix> NET||abuse: add it to your /etc/hosts file
<NET||abuse> www.ia-beta.com
<NET||abuse> ArthurArchnix, hmm, that's a point,
<ArthurArchnix> redirect it to 0.0.0.0 or /dev/null
<NET||abuse> or 127.0.0l1
<Amaranth> that site doesn't go anywhere for me
<Amaranth> blank white page
<ArthurArchnix> I don't know if /dev/null would work.
<hwilde> just wait it will load up eventually
<Amaranth> it says it finished loading
<NET||abuse> Amaranth, hmm, i think it is flash site also (i'm not sure as i havn't managed to load it)(
<dgjones> NET||abuse, works ok for me, doesn't redirect or anything
<hwilde> NET||abuse, type in "nslookup www.ia-beta.com"  and tell me the server it says
<ArthurArchnix> Agree. Blank white page.
<Amaranth> it's a frame that loads http://nbjmp.com/click/?s=14187&c=68835&subid=41
<Amaranth> looks spammy to me
<Amaranth> but that URL does take me to a game looking thing
<NET||abuse> ok, it's a digg link that was sent to me on pownce so i thought it would be credible, basically it's meant to be this new console quality gaming in your browser
<NET||abuse> so it got my interest :)
<Amaranth> NET||abuse: http://www.instantaction.com/account/register/?utm_source=ALL&utm_medium=35534&utm_campaign=NB&esrc=neverblue&psrc=35534
<hwilde> notice how none of the links work like about or privacy policy or terms of service?  it's just phishing for email address submissions
<sebastiansilva> guys i messed up my privileges (chowned everything in / ) is there a way I can restore the original owners of files in packages?
<NET||abuse> awsome, thanks for that link,,,
<Amaranth> hwilde: the about thing worked for me
<NET||abuse> it's a sign up for beta program
<ArthurArchnix> sebastiansilva: !sudo
<Amaranth> hwilde: but if it is real it is almost certainly a windows-only browser plugin
<hwilde> Amaranth, the links at the bottom.  none of them work
<homerj> how do I disable the compiz option to put new windows in the most annoying place possible?
<ArthurArchnix> meh.
<Amaranth> homerj: that's "Smart" window placement
<Amaranth> homerj: afaik it's a port of metacity's placement code
<sebastiansilva> meh meh.
<Antkin> Hello
<ArthurArchnix> ha
<prince_jammys> sebastiansilva: you *might* be able to restore things by chowning everything to root:root and then chowning your home dirs to their respective users.
<homerj> ahh
<homerj> this "place windows" plugin
<ArthurArchnix> sebastiansilva: Or maybe bastille?
<hwilde> Antkin, behave yourself... don't greet everyone... don't refer to forums... and you won't have any trouble.
<homerj> I don't know what's smart about it
<homerj> it does know the most annoying place to put them
<hwilde> homerj, you should try icewm  it might be more to your liking.
<sebastiansilva> hum...
<homerj> na, I like compiz, but just that part was frustrating
<hwilde> homerj, well you're in luck,  it's open source,  so why don't you write a better option?
<ArthurArchnix> sebastiansilva: But if it were me, I'd do what prince_jammys
<homerj> it just had a penchant for putting windows in the bottom right corner
<Antkin> >	Help needed I am trying to read the channel topic all I get is this
<Antkin> INFO] Channel view for “#ubuntu!” opened.
<Antkin> -->| YOU (Antkin) have joined #ubuntu!
<vi390> How Can I set the font size in the Login Window, I almost can not read it, its to small
<Antkin> =-= Mode #ubuntu! +ns by kubrick.freenode.net
<hwilde> !topic | Antkin
<ubotu> Antkin: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<homerj>  /topic
<Ububegin> Does ubuntu have that *bottom applications bar* like Vista or the Mac...
<hwilde> Ububegin, it does
<ArthurArchnix> I read his how-to on ubuntuforums... I'm afraid he may not be spamming, just a little slow. I feel a bit bad for being hard on him.
<Ububegin> hwilde: Oh, what's it called.... :)
<hwilde> Ububegin, google it I forget... something like commander-bar or whatever
<temik> Ububegin: It does, it's called awn manager
<Mighty_Penguin> or kiba-dock
<hwilde> Ububegin, avant-window-navigator  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=avant+window+navigator
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: i think you're talking about a "dock" -- you can look up avant window navigator (awn) or kiba-dock, as mentioned above.  neither of them are available though apt, though.  you can also look around in apt to see if there's something that suits you
<hwilde> awn is available through apt-get if you follow this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=avant+window+navigator
<Ububegin> thanks folks.. will follow ur leads ...
<prince_jammys> ah, there you go
<temik> Good luck ;)
<prince_jammys> did not know it was available thru apt
<hwilde> well it's not immediately available
<Mighty_Penguin> Ububegin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127&highlight=kiba+dock howto install kiba dock
<temik> It is avaliable through Heron backports
<prince_jammys> i'm not much of a docker. there's also kooldock, but i don't know how that would fare in gnome
<Antkin> Can you help me with the channel topic
<elkbuntu> temik, which you shouldnt be recommending, tbh. heron is still in development.
<hwilde> Antkin, type in /topic
<Nereos_> I; looking for an equivalent ubuntu program of boot camp which included the fast OS switch> Does anyone know a little bit about it ?
<Ububegin> Seems i have to install compiz or beryl.. which is recommeded :/
<hwilde> !compiz | Ububegin
<Amaranth> Nereos_: Explain fast OS switching
<ubotu> Ububegin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mighty_Penguin> yes Ububegin you have to install either or to get either dock to work
<Amaranth> Ububegin: Beryl is dead, that means that guide is rather old
<Antkin> Yes I get
<Ububegin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Antkin> 	Topic for #ubuntu is “Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org”
<Antkin> 	=-=	Topic for #ubuntu was set by LjL on 07/02/08 14:26:05
<Antkin> So what is next? Do I get an email or what there is no info on these links
<Amaranth> Ububegin: Compiz is on by default in 7.10
<FloodBot2> Antkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<temik> Ububegin: what distibution do you use.
<temik> ?
<hwilde> wait what is the official version we are supposed to be supporting atm ??
<ph8> hi all! I'm trying to set peth0 (primary network device) to half duplex and/or decrease the speed to 10mbps with ethtool - i've run the right two commands, no errors - but the settings don't change - any idea why that would be? Both settings are listed as supported in a simple ethtool peth0
<prince_jammys> gutsy
<Ububegin> temik: version 7
<Mighty_Penguin> 7.10
<Amaranth> hwilde: Whatever you want as long as it's 7.10 or older
<Amaranth> hwilde: If you don't feel like helping with 6.06, that's fine. You're not being paid or anything :P
<hwilde> 7.10 is gutsy gibbon right?
<temik> Ububegin: You only have to install compiz manager
<mohbana> how do i get a list of all packages INSTALLED that contain the word 'font'?
<prince_jammys> hwilde: yes
<Mighty_Penguin> hwilde yes
<ArthurArchnix> ph8 what's the command?
<hwilde> Amaranth, 6.06 LTS is the bomb man
<Ububegin> temik: Danke , dude
<Amaranth> hwilde: I would also say that if Ubuntu has dropped support for something (like all releases older than 6.06) you should just tell people to upgrade.
<hwilde> I have that running on hundreds of machines
<Nereos_> zhen you are running several os at the same time and you switch from an os to another one> check that video out, you ll see what im talking about.
<Amaranth> And if these people want to use Compiz you should tell them to upgrade to 7.10
<hwilde> I would never recommend compiz
<temik> Ububegin: You already have compiz and xgl... Let me find the link...
<hwilde> I consider it a virus
<ph8> ArthurArchnix: ethtool -s peth0 speed 10  and ethtool -s peth0 duplex half
<mohbana> how do i get a list of all packages INSTALLED that contain the word 'font'?
<Amaranth> Nereos_: I don't see a link to a video
<ganes> how to use xen
<bullgard4> Is it normal that  epiphany-browser permanently takes 25% of the CPU processing time when 19 Epiphany instances are open? (512 MB RAM)
<Amaranth> hwilde: I'm on the Ubuntu compiz team :)
<Tm_T> Amaranth: shame on you!
<hwilde> Amaranth, well technically it's metacity that crashes my video card
<hwilde> compiz is ok I guess
<hwilde> but they are sorta bound together
<ArthurArchnix> ph8: I gotta check something, but you'll need sudo in front of that.
<rinovan> what is xen
<hwilde> I heard there is some 'nouveau' update that might fix it but I haven't tried yet
<Mighty_Penguin> !xen
<Amaranth> Nereos_: Oh! That's not Bootcamp, that's a virtual machine
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<hwilde> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Ububegin> temik: hmmm, U mean thru the IRC , u can check whether i have compiz or not...
<hwilde> Ububegin, if you have 7.10 you hav compiz
<mohbana> any get my messagE?
<Amaranth> Nereos_: If you run VMWare in Quick Switch mode and put it on one side of a compiz cube you'll get the same effect
<magnetron> mohbana: yes
<Wayne^> mohbana:  use aptitude in command line, press enter on installed packages, then "/" to search, type in font and enter again.... best way i know how
<Mighty_Penguin> Ububegin do you have desktop effects enabled?
<hwilde> mohadib, dpkg -l | grep font
<ArthurArchnix> ph8: try ethtool -s peth0 autoneg off speed 10
<ArthurArchnix> ph8: With sudo, of course.
<Wayne^> that's a better way... lol :)
<can> helow. is there an acroread for ubuntu. or do we have to download it from adobe
<flowOver> that is almost obscene how well the compiz super zoom works
<Amaranth> hwilde: I told you the fix for your nvidia woes was nouveau. :P nouveau is the open source nvidia driver
<hwilde> my drivers are fine man
<ndlovu> I can start compiz from the commandline, but not using 'system > preferences > appearance' any ideas why?
<hwilde> it's metacity window manager
<Nereos_> I looked it up with google and it says that boot camp can do the fast switch . I thought linux had a same program ... sort of ...
<ArthurArchnix> If you want that change to survive reboots, you'll need to add that command (minus sudo) to /etc/rc.local
<Ububegin> hwilde: i am 7.04
<hwilde> Amaranth, wait are you in +1
<icesword> !find irkssi
<hwilde> Ububegin, upgrade
<can> is 7.10 feisty?
<ubotu> Package/file irkssi does not exist in gutsy
<Amaranth> hwilde: If your X is crashing or your system is locking up it is a driver problem as only drivers can make that happen
<Mighty_Penguin> 7.04 if feisty
<icesword> !find irsski
<Tm_T> icesword: stop
<ubotu> Package/file irsski does not exist in gutsy
<Squawk> !find irssi | icesword
<icesword> k
<ubotu> icesword: Found: irssi, irssi-dev, irssi-plugin-icq, irssi-plugin-silc, irssi-scripts (and 1 others)
<icesword> hehe
<icesword> good :)
<magnetron> !msgthebot | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<icesword> k
<Rev> hi people
<Rev> how does someone say in English all the people from a same university that will be graduated during the same year?
<prince_jammys> Rev: graduating class
<hwilde> Rev, the graduating class of 2008
<kalatian> !offtopic | rev
<ubotu> rev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Squawk> Rev, class of, will do it
<icesword> hoho
<ArthurArchnix> sorry Ph8 I forget to direct this at you, to repeat: If you want that change to survive reboots, you'll need to add that command (minus sudo) to /etc/rc.local
<Rev> thx to all of you :)
<ganes> how to use xen
<icesword> !xen > ganes
<can> anyone using acroread on ubuntu. i know there are readers, but none of them can search
<Ububegin> What the heck, my PC screen went white..when I enabled Desktop effects... For a moment, I thot i was screwed...Luckily, it reverted back...
<Mighty_Penguin> ganes in the terminal type: info xen
<ArthurArchnix> ph8: You need to turn autonegotiate off, because even if you tell it to use 10, if it finds that it can do 100 it will with autoneg left on. At least, that's  my understanding.
<kalatian> Ububegin: you're using the ATI fglrx driver?
<kalatian> it does that sometimes...
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: yeah, that happens
<Mighty_Penguin> i'd never buy a ATI card ;/
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, i not installed the xen , i want the clear detail about it & to use
<Ububegin> Mine is ATI
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. I need to encode a .mov file that is 3 minutes long and 900MB, down to a few different qualities of flash flv.. what can i use to do this?
<Wayne^> ffmpeg
<Mighty_Penguin> ganes i would suggest to look on the xen website
<kalatian> My ATI card works fine :)
<NET||abuse> Wayne^, any thing that might help me in terms of a gui for ffmpeg, i've very little knowledge in it!
<Ububegin> ok, dudes...C ya 2morrow... Hope Antkin becomes sane by 2morrow :?
<Nereos> thx Amaranth :)
<Squawk> NET||abuse, pretty sure mencoder will do that
<NET||abuse> Squawk, ok, thanks
<can> where are the repository keys arestored
<prince_jammys> NET||abuse: mencoder is also command-line, though
<latief> hai
<can> I did something like "wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<can> and now i want to rollback
<can> so I added a gpg key to apt
<NET||abuse> prince, what about mplayer or something, anyway to use it to do conversions?
<Wayne^> sudo apt-key list, find the key id, and then sudo apt-key del <key id>
<Wayne^> or delete the key from /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, in my pc kernel is 2.6.21 but the xen is available in 2.6.20 , will it create problem
<Mighty_Penguin> ganes, i do not know, but your kernel should support it if its higher than what xen supports
<prince_jammys> NET||abuse: sorry, i don't know. i know that ffmpeg and mencoder are the best for this, but i don't know of GUIs. the commands can be fairly cryptic
<can> Wayne^: thanks. but I can not figure out which one is the key
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, ok thanks
<prince_jammys> NET||abuse: i'm sure a GUI will come out soon, if it's not out there already.  if noone knows here, you can always google for the specific commands that you need for your conversion
<can> pub   1024D/0C5A2783 2006-11-23
<can> I get things like these
<prince_jammys> NET||abuse: but definitely ffmpeg and mencoder is what you want to install
<Wayne^> NET||abuse: i sent you a pm
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, for xen ,whats the repository i have to choose
<Yoshi> Hi
<Wayne^> can: is the medibuntu key the one you added?
<Yoshi> Someone can help me because i want to use gobby but i don't know how to configure it
<can> yes
<NET||abuse> Wayne^, ok
<can> medibuntu
<rinovan> what is gobby
<NET||abuse> prince_jammys, yeh, 'm reading some tips threads on ubuntu forums. :) thanks for the names of packages though, that got me on track
<can> Wayne^: ok, I had to put a 0x before the key. now it works
<Yoshi> rinovan, Gobby is a collaborative editor
<Wayne^> groovy, i was about to say how could you run sudo apt-key list and not know which one it was... it lists the medibuntu packaging team as the owner, hehe :)
<LanceHaig> hey everyone
<Mighty_Penguin> ganes, i dont know much about xen i couldnt really tell you much, sorry i cant help
<LanceHaig> where do I go for support on dapper?
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, ok
<kalatian> LanceHaig: here, I believe
<LanceHaig> great
<LanceHaig> I have a problem with locales
<DJ_HaMsTa> can someone dcc me the driver in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x ?
<LanceHaig> http://slexy.org/view/s20IL1Ftmq
<dgjones> Yoshi, This might help, I've seen gobby in action, but not used/set it up myself, maybe the website will help you http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/
<LanceHaig> I get this when I run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LanceHaig> can someone help me sort this out?
<Yoshi> dgjones, thanks
<Wayne^> DJ_HaMsTa: all i see is ktl8187.ko in that directory, is that what you need?
<Mighty_Penguin> ganes, i've heard that xen is hard to setup, if you want software that will run emulate a system, virtualbox is available in the repositories
<DJ_HaMsTa> yes
<DJ_HaMsTa> i deleted it :P
<DJ_HaMsTa> wait it should be l8187.ko
<prince_jammys> !locale | LanceHaig: check if this link is useful
<ubotu> LanceHaig: check if this link is useful: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Wayne^> hmm...
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, virtualbox i tried i have to work on xen
<Mighty_Penguin> ok ganes
<LanceHaig> thanks guys
<LanceHaig> i wll have a look
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, ok
<DJ_HaMsTa> Wayne^: what ver of ubuntu ur running ?
<Wayne^> gutsy
<DJ_HaMsTa> hum,
<DJ_HaMsTa> send it over anyway
<DJ_HaMsTa> il see if it works
<hischild> Mighty_Penguin, xen is rather hard to setup ... and usually you have to recompile a custom kernel for it :p
<karuna_bdc> hi, can someone help me? i cant go into terminal mode with ctrl alt Fn
<Mighty_Penguin> hischild, i've heard it was hard which is why i suggested virtualbox
<ArthurArchnix> Fn means F1, F2, F3 and so on right?
<hischild> Mighty_Penguin, good suggestion .. i like it :-)
<Wayne^> dcc isn't initiating a transfer
<Mighty_Penguin> yes i'm using it right now lol
<hischild> Mighty_Penguin, i was just confirming your thoughts about it ;-)
<DJ_HaMsTa> email ?
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix: yeah F1 F2 F3 nothing
<Mighty_Penguin> ganes what problem did you have with virtualbox?
<DJ_HaMsTa> aim/msn
<Wayne^> i'll just ftp it one moment
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc:  does this return anything: ps ax | grep tty
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, no problem with VMware , my boss gave work on xen
<Mighty_Penguin> ah ganes, i see
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, ah
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix,  4157 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<karuna_bdc>  4158 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<karuna_bdc>  4163 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<karuna_bdc>  4164 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<karuna_bdc>  4165 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<karuna_bdc>  4166 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<FloodBot2> karuna_bdc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wayne^> DJ_HaMsTa: http://www.fsckin.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/rtl8187.ko
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc: Try this Alt+F2, then: metacity --replace   then try switching to terminal 1, with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<danand> ArthurArchnix - this is more likely a framebuffer driver problem
 * N3bunel saluta
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix: nope, same problem, screen goes blank
<r-c> what is the best ftp server to run on ubuntu server for anonymouse ftp over a wifi network?
 * ArthurArchnix steps aside, for danand to talk about framebuffers....
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted is it a corrcet repository
<danand> ArthurArchnix - might be an idea to check the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer and comment out the lines vesafb
<Wayne^> DJ_HaMsTa: did you get that file?
<ganes> Mighty_Penguin, what i chose , there is no package like ubuntu-xen-server
<danand> ArthurArchnix - :)
<mohbana> what does synaptic use as the backend apt-get or aptitude/
<Wayne^> apt
<credible> mohbana: neither, it uses libapt just like the command line clients do
<Wayne^> mohbana:  man synaptic is your friend
<ArthurArchnix> did you get that karuna_bdc? try commenting out vesafb in blacklist. gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer   and put a # ...
<ere4si> mohbana, apt
<r-c> what is the best ftp server to run on ubuntu server for anonymouse ftp over a wifi network?
<danand> karuna_bdc - after that modprobe it - sudo modprobe vesafb. if that works you might wanna add vesafb to /etc/modules
<Wayne^> r-c: why not use ftpd?
<Flannel> r-c: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/ftp-server.html
<icesword> yeah,vsftpd
<r-c> thanks guys
<robn> hi all, has anyone got wireless working using RTL8187 chipset WITHOUT using ndiswrapper? supposedly 2.6.23 kernels and later have a working built in driver.
<LanceHaig> ubotu: I still get this error http://slexy.org/view/s23kOpNiDS
<icesword> what?2.6.23?
<LanceHaig> :-)
<LukeL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Wayne^> robn: nope, my linux mint install is still on 2.6.22 and using ndiswrapper
<mohbana> can i copy and paste a range of package names from synaptic?
 * LanceHaig look at how much coffee I have had
<robn> Wayne^: i tried Mint 4.0 and it worked the first couple of boots then stopped completely. does mint 4 use 2.6.22?
<LanceHaig> http://slexy.org/view/s23kOpNiDS can someone help me with this?
<robn> Wayne^: i had it working in gutsy using ndiswrapper fine but was hoping to do it without ndis now.
<Wayne^> yeah 4 has 2.6.22 default, but might have an update, not sure on that
<icesword> LanceHaig, why did you set en_GB
<robn> Wayne^: you using WPA or WEP with ndis?
<LanceHaig> I am in en_GB
<icesword> LanceHaig, GB is what country
<LanceHaig> UK
<Wayne^> robn:  just WEP
<tuono> hi
<Kate_mins> hello, how can i copy files via terminal command between computers in the network (both computers with Ubuntu ) ?
<tuono> can i install ubuntu on usb pen drive?
<icesword> LanceHaig, what about you try en_UK or en_US
<robn> Wayne^: same, i could never get WPA to work properly
<icesword> tuono, you need at least 2g
<tuono> yes i have a kingston pen
<tuono> 2GB
<icesword> tuono, ubuntu is not dsl or puppy
<mattycoze> hey guys i know this is out of place to ask this; but can someone refer me to an active room for M$ users?
<icesword> tuono, in fact you cannot
<tuono> ah ok
<tuono> what a pitty
<LanceHaig> icesword: i will give en_US a go
<tuono> thank you
<Wayne^> Kate_mins: if you have ssh enabled, "scp user1@server1:~/file.txt ." will copy /file.txt to the current directory on the server you run it from
<icesword> tuono, you can install it to a move hd
<icesword> though
<tuono> can i use pen as a move hd?
<ArthurArchnix> mattycoze: #windows
<icesword> tuono, i am afraid you cannot coz 2g is a little less
<Nublaii> is there a way to get BSDs 'date' command installed on linux?
<mattycoze> thx ArthurArchnix
<mohbana> can i copy and paste a range of package names from synaptic?
<icesword> tuono, but you know there is a flubuntu,it is small
<Wayne^> Nublaii: Is the date on your system not sufficient?
<tuono> yes, but
<tuono> is there a procedure alternative or is same as an internal hard drive?
<Nublaii> nope... the one on bsd gives me a couple of options to define input and output formats
<Nublaii> so I don't need to write anything else to transform dates
<icesword> tuono, i don't understand your question
<Wayne^> Nublaii: the -t option lets you use the BSD date format
<Rimfrost> has anyone else had problems with installation of amd 64 version on gutsy?
<tuono> for install on a pen drive, i have to do some procedure or i can do the installation wizard on the live cd?
<DaveEngland> hello! Can anybdoy help me, when i boot, i get error from grub -> 21 pls help!
<DaveEngland> bazhang,  yo :D
<DaveEngland> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nublaii> Wayne^: what I want is the -j and -f flags ;)
<oakgrove> Does anyone know if it's possible to login to a computer with VNC on say, screen 1, so like 192.168.1.7:1 with a particular username and also be logged in with the same username on screen 0 and move an open window from one screen to another?
<icesword> tuono, yeah,i understand,you have to format it
<tuono> in what filesystem?
<Wayne^> Nublaii: I'm looking, tough question.  :)
<icesword> tuono, sorry,i am not good at it,try google "usb boot"
<icesword> !usb boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb boot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rimfrost> it boot up but the screen become black...
<bazhang> tuono: www.pendrivelinux.com has precise instructions for that
<Nublaii> Wayne^: that's the bsd man page: http://www.hmug.org/man/1/date.php
<icesword> bazhang, good night!
<tuono> ok
<DaveEngland> can anybody tell me, whats the problem. When i boot, i get this error -> grub error 21 pls help!
<Wayne^> ahh... clearly different from GNU date
<adughep> hi all
<adughep> how can i manually delete cups jobs
<tuono> bazhang, i have try this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<adughep> i tried localhost:631
<tuono> but it doesn't work
<adughep> and deleted all the cups jobs
<Nublaii> Wayne^: yup, and with the -f flag date transformation is eeeeeeeeasy ;)
<adughep> it says there no jobs
<adughep> but if i put a paper it still prints the page over and over
<tuono> i'll try again, maybe i have do a mistake
<tuono> thank you for the support
<icesword> adughep, you want to disable cupsys
<adughep> does someone know where cups store the printer jobs on the PC
<adughep> no i want to delete all the cups jobs
<LanceHaig> icesword: sorry it did not work :-(
<icesword> tuono, just feel free to ask:)
<icesword> LanceHaig, still tell you locale not found?
<adughep> icesword, i still want to print but i just want to delete all the old jobs
<LanceHaig> yes
<adughep> withoout using the web interface ..something with rm -rf /path/cups/jpbs
<oakgrove> DaveEngland, you haven't made any changes to the order in which your drives boot up in the bios have you?  If so, that can confuse grub
<icesword> LanceHaig, can you give me that page once again
<Wayne^> Nublaii: I found the source code for BSD Date.... which may, or may not compile under linux:  http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/bin/date/date.c?rev=1.48
<icesword> adughep, sorry,i am not sure,it can be in system>system admin or somewhere
<adughep> icesword, i need a terminal console  path no options
<LanceHaig> icesword: http://slexy.org/view/s21KRgkPrH is the output from dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Nublaii> sweeetah! will give it a go ;)
<ponullpel> such ein grafisches ftp server prog kann jemand helfen
<Wayne^> Nublaii: I would pose your question to the ubuntu-users mainling list
<dgjones> !de | ponullpel
<ubotu> ponullpel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Nublaii> I'll try compiling it and maybe do a little how-to
<ponullpel> ja wollt mehr erfahrungsbericht welches das beste ist
<oakgrove> I'd just like to say that Linux is awesome, Ubuntu is awesome and anybody that might be thinking about giving up, don't get discouraged just stick with it.  It does require a great deal of intense study to really get it down but, it's worth it.  Just had to say that.
<icesword> LanceHaig, did you select your languauge? it is in system>system admin>languauge support
<Cube107> i'm downloading ubuntu now
<Cube107> ;)
<adughep> icesword, if i Purge all the jobs ...cups errro log says [03/Mar/2008:12:52:16 -0500] Purge-Jobs: Unauthorized
<Werdna> hi, if I have an ssh session open to my ubuntu box, and I want to run konsole or something on a local Xming (X server) installation, is there some way to tell the application to connect to that X server rather than the local one?
<adughep> but the webinterface says ok all jobs purges
<adughep> strange ..about this one
<LanceHaig> icesword: no gui tis is a server
<Yoshi> Nobody know how to use gobby ?
<icesword> adughep, sorry,i don't know much about print,maybe you need sudo?
<adughep> Werdna, you must set X11Forwarding=yes in your sshd_config
<Wayne^> Xming needs to have X11 forwarding enabled
<larson9999> adughep, that enabled me to ssh -Y but not -X.  what needs to happen for -X?
<larson9999> adughep, oops, wrong distro!
<adughep> icesword i have root so sudo is not a requirement
<karuna_bdc> hi whenever i try to go to console mode, alls i get is a blank screen with a blinking underscore? anybody can help me out?
<Wayne^> Yoshi: it appears pretty intuitive to use...
<Werdna> Wayne^,adughep: Awesome, thanks.
<icesword> adughep, you know linux 's admin of print is not really good,so i recommend you try google "cancel print task or something?
<swombat> Does anyone know of a package I could install on my ubuntu box that would allow me to simply send links to it in some way and have it take care of actually downloading the damn things (whether through the web or from bit-torrent), in a queue, without me having to worry about them?
<adughep> icesword, i did but i found only some bugs ..ok i will try more
<Yoshi> Wayne^, I have a problem whith it, swheni try to connect to a friend server, he don't found the host
<larson9999> swombat, links for what?  you mean to download the page so you can read it offline?
<Wayne^> icesword: http://127.0.0.1:631/printers works to cancel jobs
<swombat> larson9999: nah... any type of file
<swombat> apps... mp3s published on a website...
<icesword> Wayne^, sorry?
<Wayne^> Yoshi: Is the incoming port being blocked by a firewall?
<larson9999> swobat sounds like you're looking for a script using wget.
<swombat> yes
<swombat> i am
<swombat> i'm asking if anyone's aware of one
<Wayne^> icesword: ahh you were talking to adughep
<Yoshi> Wayne^, We have test and the incoming port was open
<Werdna> Wayne^: I can't find the properties dialog for Xming.
<icesword> yes,but sorry,i cannot be of any help
<karuna_bdc>  hi whenever i try to go to console mode, alls i get is a blank screen with a blinking underscore? anybody can help me out?
<larson9999> swombat, my recommendation is to check out lottalinuxlinks.com.  on one of his shows he talked about such a beast.  i copied it and modified it for my needs and it works good.  but i'd rather refer you to that vs mine.
<Wayne^> 6522 is the default for Gobby, you just get a host not found error?
<swombat> larson9999: cool, thanks
<Wayne^> Werdna: Xming has a context menu on the icon in the systray, as I recall.
<Yoshi> Wayne^, Yes but what can i do ?
<swombat> is there a written version of it?
<swombat> sorry nevermind i thought it was a podcast
<larson9999> swombat, yeah.  look at his podcast archives.
<larson9999> swombat, it is a podcast but there are show notes that have the code.
<Werdna> Wayne^: yes, options are Hide Root Window, View Log, About XMing, Exit
<Wayne^> Yoshi: If you telnet into port 6522 on the host, do you get output like this:  obby_welcome:8
<DSpair> Mornin' all..
<Werdna> Wayne^: I think I've got a restricted version - it came with andLinux
<Wayne^> Hmmm.... yeah that's weird, it might be an old version?
<cool> chat
<yusuo> hey guys i have a problem
<karuna_bdc> hi whenever i try to go to console mode, alls i get is a blank screen with a blinking underscore? anybody can help me out?
<yusuo> ijust updated to 8.04 and one of my packages crashed along the way, now its prompting me to update the package but i cant, i want to remove the package so i stop getting these warning
<Wayne^> karuna_bdc: How do you goto console mode?  CTRL+ALT+F-key?
<adughep> karuna_bdc, how you go to console mode ?
<rabbit-> hi
<Wayne^> jinx
<adughep> is Ctrl+Alt+F6
<rabbit-> i currently have XP installed and want to dual boot windows and ubuntu, how can i achieve this?
<DSpair> karuna_bdc: Sounds like perhaps you are getting the wrong vid_mode for your console. Have you tried booting into recovery mode? If that fixes it, then you need to adjust your grub boot params.
<josh> anyone know how to tar up only files in a set directory instead of the folders in it ?
<karuna_bdc> Wayne^: F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 all dont work
<dgjones> yusuo, with you asking about a Hardy problem, you're best bet is to ask in #ubuntu+1 which is where the support is for the Alpha version
<ce> hay leh knl g?
<karuna_bdc> DSpair: recovery mode? from grub?
<dgjones> !dualboot | rabbit-
<ubotu> rabbit-: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DSpair> karuna_bdc: Yeah, when you boot there is an option on the kernel command line which looks like "vga=XXX" and that sets your framebuffer vga mode. You'll need to find a mode that works for your PC.
<Wayne^> karuna_bdc: Yeah sounds like bad video settings in grub.conf to me, but you have a flashing cursor only?
<karuna_bdc> adughep: CTRL ALT F1
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc: What version of Ubuntu?
<adughep> on my ubuntu works fine with ctrl+Alt+F6
<ce_airmata> #padang
<karuna_bdc> Wayne^: it goes blank and theres just a flashing underscore in top left corner
<DSpair> karuna_bdc: Something else you can try. Try to do a blind login on that cursor screen and see if the cursor moves.
<Wayne^> karuna_bdc: it's weird that you would get a flashing cursor but no text... what happens if you start typing?  anything happen or refresh?
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix: 7.10 Gutsy
<ce_airmata> #jakarta
<Yoshi> Wayne^, what have i to enter in the command line to do this?
<karuna_bdc> Wayne^: nothing happens, just stays blinking till i CTRL f7 out
<flowOver> what are those other terminals i stumbled across for?  the ones accessed with ctrl+alt+f*
<karuna_bdc> DSpair: Blind login? sorry im a reall newbie
<Wayne^> karuna_bdc: is this a laptop?
<DSpair> flowOver: It's there incase X Windows fails.
<adughep> karuna_bdc, you need to press the left Alt+CTRL not the right Alt+Ctrl
<Wayne^> Yoshi: telnet hostname_ip_whatever_goes_here 6522
<HSorgYves> morning, i need to use a udev rule to modify the group for the partition where mysql innodb tables will be stored; which id should i give to the rules file? 042? z52?
<icesword> Wayne^, why the port is 6522
<Wayne^> adughep: right or left works fine for me
<Wayne^> icesword: it's default for the Gobby editor
<karuna_bdc> adughep: thats what i use, left but the blank underscore screen still there no response if i type
<icesword> k
<eviking> I've just installed Google Earth in 7.10 : it seems to hang when "initializing".... Any suggestions?
<DSpair> adughep: On other distros I would have agreed about left and right alt taking you to different virtual consoles, but on Gutsy on my laptop, it makes no difference.... Hmmm . . . I wonder how one would get to VTs above 12 on Gutsy?
<adughep> Wayne^, I have gusty on my PC and it does not work with right Alt
<ArthurArchnix> Isn't there a terminal command to change vt's, chvt 1 or something.
<ArthurArchnix> That might spit out some error messages at least.
<DSpair> eviking: Change your compiz settings to exclude Google Earth... It cannot deal with the 3D desktop well.
<eviking> DSpair: Thanks! Could you give me a hint on how to do that .....
<oakgrove> I loaded 7.10 on my laptop with the LVM encryption so I have a ~200MB unencrypted boot partition and the rest of the drive is encrypted.  My question is, everything is cool now but if this computer goes down and I need to pull the drive out to get the data off of it, how do I unencrypt the partition with another computer?
<Wayne^> DSpair: xmodmap to rebind keys.  :)
<DSpair> Wayne^: Hmmm . . . That's a thought.
<yusuo> hi how would i go about install a program from a tar.gz file
<Tm_T> !compiling | yusuo
<ubotu> yusuo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DSpair> eviking: You'll need the compiz manager installed... Wait one and I'll find the package name for you.
<oakgrove> Is there a command line tool that I can use and just point it at the unencrypted partition?
<McAbre> is there a command I could run via alt-F2 to start the compiz config manager?
<eviking> DSpair: ok, I'll wait :)
<oakgrove> I mean at the encrypted partition
<Wayne^> oakgrove: well first, 200mb /boot is probably overkill.  :)  second, if the HD is put into another machine, you can probably mount the LVM volume using a liveCD
<credible> McAbre: ccsm
<McAbre> credible, thanks. =)
<oakgrove> Do you know what the exact command would be?  I am not even sure what the program that does the decryption is called
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc: Try sudo chvt 1
<DSpair> eviking: In Synaptic or using aptitude, install the package "compizconfig-settings-manager". Once installed, you will have an entry under "System->Preferences" for "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<DSpair> My god.... iTunes is SO dead now that Amazon's downloader for Linux is out... The music cheaper, better selection, and faster to download.... I love it!!!
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix:  i still get the blinking underscore, maybe its a package i installed do you think?
<vedat> salut
<mattycoze> DSpair take it to offtopic
<ArthurArchnix> So no error messages then?
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc: Did you add any options to your grub line, like vga = 791 or something?
<Wayne^> oakgrove: it would be hard the first time around, undoubtedly.
<DSpair> mattycoze: Sorry, I was just overly excited. I'll stay on-topic.
<Yoshi> Wayne^, When i test this line i don't have obby_welcome:8
<karuna_bdc>  ArthurArchnix: yeah i did, is that the problem?
<yusuo> plz can someone just talk me through this i keep on getting errors when i run ./configure
<Wayne^> Yoshi: what do you get?
<DSpair> Well, have a good morning all, off to work I go...
<Yoshi> i do : telnet ip_of_my_friend 6522
<eviking> DSpair: I got it. It seems a bit overwhelming. Where can I exclude programs from Compiz?
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc: Probably. It's a bug in Gutsy. There's a workaround, but the simplest fix is to remove that vga=791. Reboot, edit the boot line, and see if it fixes it.
<Wayne^> Yoshi: ok perfect
<LockeVendetta> hi, does anyone knows howto configure a Genius Keyboard? more precisly a LuxeMate 300? i'm having problems with the NumLock Keys
<Wayne^> Yoshi: what output do you get after that?
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix: ahh, ok thanks alot man, ill try that
<Yoshi> Wayne^, But it tell me only trying to connect ip_of_my_friend
<Wayne^> Yoshi: Do you get an error after that?
<Cube107> does ubunto support wireless internet ?
<Wayne^> Yoshi: It should time out after awhile and then give an error
<dgjones> !wireless | Cube107, Yes, although some wireless cards are easier to use than others
<ubotu> Cube107, Yes, although some wireless cards are easier to use than others: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cube107> ok
<adughep> Cube107, it support but only couple of driver
<Cube107> i'm currently downloading ubuntu now just checking beforehand thats all
<adughep> i suggest you use a windows driver combined with ndiswrapper
<Cube107> i use Unwired
<Veon> ciao!
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc: Still there?
<Veon> eccomi da xchat
<emgent> :)
<Veon> si è molto meglio XD
<neville> Cube107
<neville> I use Unwired too
<neville> And it works just fine
<Cube107> cool
<Cube107> :)
<emgent> Veon, please switch to #ubuntu-it
<yusuo> everytime i try and download a tar.bz2 file and get round to compiling it gives me an error while im doing ./configure any ideas anyone
<Wayne^> yusuo: what's the error
<neville> Mine is connected to a wired router, which connects to every other computer
<Veon> oh sry
<Veon> tnk
<neville> And Kubuntu/Ubuntu detected it just fine, and ran with it
<yusuo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<adughep> Cube107, this depends on what wireless card you have ,, if is supported by ubuntu is ok if not use a windows driver with ndiswrapper
<yusuo> any help wayne
<adughep> not all the wireless cards are supported
<Wayne^> yusuo: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Cube107> ok
<ArthurArchnix> karuna_bdc:  Here's the workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3593878&postcount=8  But don't do that until you've confirmed that the problem is the additional line in your grub menu.lst
<Yoshi> Wayne^, it tell me : telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<neville> It's a wireless Modemm, right Cube107?
<adughep> yusuo, use at CFLAGS  -fPIC
<neville> That white, tacky looking thing?
<yusuo> apparently package doesnt exist
<eviking> I need to disable Google Earth from Compiz. I have installed Advanced Desktop Effect Settings. Any suggestions to what to do next?
<karuna_bdc> ArthurArchnix: yeah, need to get school project off net, will restart once done, thanks alot!
<Wayne^> Sorry yusuo:  build-essential
<Wayne^> Yoshi: There is a problem connecting to port 6522 on the host PC
<Wayne^> Yoshi: Could be a firewall, or maybe they aren't hosting a session.
<Wayne^> Yoshi: or maybe they're hosting on another port.
<mangojambo> hi people ... I have 3 computers with ubuntu here and I'm trying to share the printer following that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#head-0df5ec7721982ff2e28d944cb6d0c198a001bb7c , but the client still not showing the network printer!
<Cyr4x> i've got an issue in all native games
<Cyr4x> when i set gamma parameter over 1
<Wayne^> yusuo: Did that help?
<Cyr4x> i.e. 1.5
<yusuo> yeah got me further now im getting configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Cyr4x> it automatically decreases to 1
<Riddell> nalioth: mass spamming being done by MeriChahat_
<Cyr4x> after few minutes
<Cyr4x> but game settings don't change
<Wayne^> yusuo: hehe :)  what's the program?
<Cyr4x> graphics card or system does this
<Cyr4x> i don't know what's happening
<yusuo> desktop-applets
<yusuo> i mean now its saying ubuntu-desktop and alacante aren't installed properly
<Yoshi> Wayne^, I have do an error in the ip, i do again with the good ip but it tell me : telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<yusuo> im just going to go back to gusty me thinks
<yusuo> until they work all the kinks out a heron
<eth01> how would i be able to run this command each day for php: php -q /var/www/levelgeek.com/admin/cron.php ?
<adughep> eth01, using crontab
<eth01> example?
<Wayne^> yusuo: Yeah, alphas sometimes have dependency hell
<adughep> crontab -e  to edit
<LockeVendetta> hi, does anyone knows howto configure a Genius Keyboard? more precisly a LuxeMate 300? i'm having problems with the NumLock Keys
<jtravnick> anybody using a broadcom wireless?
<adughep> then add a line 0 24 * * *   php -q /var/www/levelgeek.com/admin/cron.php
<geirha> eth01: or make a script and put in /etc/cron.daily/
<Chowderhawk> Hey.
<ramrod> pc startet normally now no kernel panics... everthing was already on newest version. after mem and hdd testing i will look on the network card because the kernel panics came always at high network usage
<bos1> i want to learn gimp as early as possible ..can any 1 please tell me how??
<Chowderhawk> Can someone help me out with installing my iPod Touch?
<Chowderhawk> I get the following:
<Chowderhawk> ssh: IPDADDRESS: Name or service not known
<Chowderhawk> ssh: connect to host 192.168.6.136 port 22: Connection timed out
<Chowderhawk> read: Connection reset by peer
<Chowderhawk> Any idea how to fix it?
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: can you ping that IP?
<bos1> i would be grateful if you give some suggestions to learn "gimp"???please help me out....
<geirha> bos1: I would try http://www.gimp-tutorials.com/
<Chowderhawk> Doing that now.
<Wayne^> also make sure the ipod is not locked or set to auto-lock
<Chowderhawk> Nope, doesn't look like I can ping that IP.
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: also double check that the SSH service is actually running, i use a program called iToggle to switch services like ssh, socks proxy, bluetooth, wifi, etc on and off easily
<bos1> geirha: thanks
<Chowderhawk> SSH seems to be running.
<Chowderhawk> The static IP on my iPod is 10.0.0.100
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: hmmm... are you connecting from your PC to the ipod?
<Chowderhawk> Yeah.
<Wayne^> ssh root@10.0.0.100
<Wayne^> password alpine or something like that
<Chowderhawk> I did that
<humbolto> After resuming from hibernation (I can already use all apps), my HDD runs completely wild! Can anybody tell me, what it is doing?
<Chowderhawk> ssh root@10.0.0.100
<Chowderhawk> I got:
<Chowderhawk> /var/root/Library/MobileFinder/.MobileFinderProfile:2: permission denied: /dev/console
<Chowderhawk> mv: /var/root/.profile.tmp: No such file or directory
<Chowderhawk> /var/root/Library/MobileFinder/.MobileFinderProfile:2: permission denied: /dev/console
<Chowderhawk> mv: /var/root/.profile.tmp: No such file or directory
<Chowderhawk> /var/root/Library/MobileFinder/.MobileFinderProfile:2: permission denied: /dev/console
<FloodBot2> Chowderhawk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wayne^> oh snap.  :)
<Chowderhawk> Hmm, interesting.
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: yes, so there is a problem with your SSH on the ipod
<flowOver> i've been running stable for 2 days now since i tweaked the audio onto alsa mixer :D
<mohamed> hi guys
<Chowderhawk> Any idea how to fix it?
<mohamed>  i need some clarifications
<mohamed> how to find /dev/sdb2
<flowOver> VM's, Java, Flash, Movies, Compiz, everything going.  no halts or nothing like i've had all week.  good times
<humbolto>  is there something like top for HDD access, so I can track which process is causing all this HDD traffic?
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: what firmware are you running?
<Skiessi> mohamed, for what?
<mohamed> i want to mount my external hdd
<Chowderhawk> 1.1.2
<mohamed> it says no directory something like that
<Skiessi> it's sometimes named /dev/hdb2
<mohamed> ok i will give a try
<Skiessi> at least it was, I'm not sure
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: i would try to install a terminal on the ipod and i would chmod /dev/console to make sure root has ability to access it
<geirha> mohamed: sudo fdisk -l  # can you identify it from that list?
<Chowderhawk> Hmmm, alright.
<Skiessi> or you can find the real dev path thing with 'lshw'
<Werdna> is there an easy way to check if an x connection is working from one machine to another?
<Werdna> like an xping command, or something?
<Skiessi> umm true fdisk might be better
<Oli``> Does anybody here have a wopping massive screen that uses a dual-DVI link?
<mohamed> ok skiessi i typed /dev/hdb2 it says same thing no such file or directory
<mohamed> ok let me try fdisk
<Chowderhawk> I have to go, Thanks for this Wayne.
<Wayne^> Chowderhawk: it might be something like this too....  chown -R root:wheel /dev/console
<Skiessi> "<geirha> mohamed: sudo fdisk -l  # can you identify it from that list?"
<mohamed> ok let me try this
<mohamed> ok it shows list of options /dev/hda
<adughep> mohamed, sometiems is not d/ev/sdb2 ..are you sure that /dev/sdb2 exists ???  do sudo fdisk -l    to show you the /dev/sd* available
<mohamed> /dev/sdc
<mohamed> /dev/eda
<adughep> or run fdisk -l as root
<mohamed> if i type fdisk -l it shows only internal disk with /dev/sda1
<mohamed> like that what about external one connected with usb
<Skiessi> 'sudo fdisk -l' shows more
<playya> mohamed, what about fdisk -l <device>?
<adughep> mohamed,  unplug the usb and plugin again then do  sudo fdisk -l
<mohamed> it shows /dev/sda1 , /dev/sda2 , /dev/sda3 / dev/sd4
<mohamed> ok i will try now again
<adughep> well you got only the main hard drive and the usb is not seen
<playya> that is only the first hdd
<swami> I've a query about fstab n fsck
<swami> need support
<adughep> swami, first ask then maybe someone will know
<mohamed> same thing guys
<swami> yep
<icesword> mohamed, what you want to do
<mohamed> i want to mount my external hard disk which is connected through usb
<swami> I've mounted two hdds as follows:-
<adughep> mohadib, lsusb detects your usb drive  ?
<mohamed> no
<swami> /dev/sda1 @ swap
<intengu> any repository with apache tomcat 6 on ubuntu it is version 5
<mohamed> some time it shows profilic some times not
<adughep> well bad luck then ..eitehr your usb port is broken or the usb drive is broken
<geirha> mohamed: plug it out, then plug it in again, and type "dmesg | tail" does it say anything about the usb drive in that log output?
<swami> /dev/sda2 @ ~/disk1
<playya> mohamed, does it appear in dmesg|tail ?
<icesword> mohamed, how many hdd you have
<swami> /dev/sda3 @ /
<icesword> mohamed, what are they
<mohamed> wait let me check it
<swami> /dev/sda4 @ /boot
<mohamed> it shows sdc1 sdc2 sdc3
<mohamed> is this the external hdd
<icesword> sudo mount -a
<swami> /dev/sdb1 @ ~/dload
<playya> nope. that is you first hdd
<geirha> mohamed: if you only have one internal harddrive, then it's probably it
<swami> my prob is
<mohamed> yea i have only one internal hdd
<swami> when I remove the second hdd
<mohamed> and one external hdd connected through usb
<swami> the pc does not boot
<mohamed> how to make that usb hdd to mount
<swami> and give the prob of fsck
<swami> check n repair fstab
<swami> what shud i do?
<Slart> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mohamed> how to check is there /dev/sdb2 present
<geirha> mohamed: ls -l /dev/sdb2
<mohamed> ok let me try
<IndyGunFreak> mohamed: you can also "df" no qutoes, in a terminal
<Dianora> sup?
<intengu> anyone knows tomcat 6 repositories
<mohamed> no such file or directory it shows when i type ls -l /dev/sdb2
<adughep> swami, first make sure who is /dev/sda in fstab the first or  second  ..then the other should be /dev/sdb
<mohamed> ok it shows only internal disks mounted if i type df
<mohamed> so how to get the external one work
<Dianora> tell me
<geirha> mohamed: no, it only shows mounted disks. Try mounting /dev/sdc2 and see if it's the correct one
<mohamed> ok let me try
<playya> ls -l /dev/sd*
<icesword> ok.goog night,everyone,see you tomorrow
<mohamed> again no such file or directory
<bazhang> Dianora: you have a support question?
<playya> good night
<adughep> playya, if lsusb is not seeing it then it cant have no new /dev/s*
<mohamed> it shows all sda1,2,3,4 and /dev/sdb
<mohamed> sdb is under plugdev
<geirha> mohamed: ah, is the external harddrive new? it sounds like it's unpartitioned
<mohamed> no i have 3 partition its 120gb and old one ide hard disk
<humbolto> Does anybody know why trackerd is going cracy on HDD access after resuming from hibernation?
<icesword> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<humbolto> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: did you ever get flux working
<Pici> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<humbolto> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<geirha> mohamed: what was it that showed this? < mohamed> it shows sdc1 sdc2 sdc3
 * IndyGunFreak loves fishing.. :)
<mohamed> yea
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, sir,i tried it,but you know if you want it beautiful and esay,then have to congiure it by hand
<mohamed> someone told me to type some command then it showed like sdc
<mohamed> sdc2 ,sdc3
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: this is correct, its fairly bare-bones(thought i said that), but it usually runs quite well on old hardware.
<mohamed> dmesg | tail
<mohamed> showed this one
<icesword> mohamed, don't paste
<mohamed> ok
<IndyGunFreak> he'sgoing to..lol
<IndyGunFreak> wow, amazing.
<Viper111> guys i am trying to install webmin but it gives me that couldnt find package webmin
<geirha> mohamed: could you paste the output of that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<mohamed> ok
<icesword> mohamed, if it is your sdb has n't  partitioned,run this "sudo cfdiskl /dev/sdb
<icesword> been partitioned
<mohamed> ok
<ere4si> !info webmin > Viper111
<IndyGunFreak> mohadib: but make sure no critical data is on there.
<icesword> soory,sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<mohamed> it says command not found
<Viper111> ere4si is there anyhting like webmin
<bazhang> ebox
<icesword> mohamed, sorry,sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<ere4si> Viper111, never use anything like that... - sorry
<mohamed> ok
<icesword> i just couldn't believe mounting a disk could be a problem
<bazhang> Viper111: ebox
<Viper111> ok
<Viper111> let me check
<mohamed> it shows error cannot open disk drive
<Viper111> it gave me the same error
<bazhang> Viper111: you can /msg ubotu ebox for more info
<dexem> !ebox | Viper111
<ubotu> Viper111: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<icesword> mohamed, sdb doesn't exist.
<orlandoj> hi all. Is there someone how use an SIS 6326 video ? I cannot configure corectly.
<mohamed> so how to make it
<mohamed> how to make sdb
<icesword> mohamed, as you said,you have two hdd,what are they?
<Viper111> guys how can i edit my repositories to have all the packages
<mohamed> one is internal scsi and one is external hdd connected with usb
<mohamed> external one is ide
<icesword> mohamed, sudo mount /dev/hda?
<bazhang> Viper111: either edit your sources.list in the terminal or go into synaptic manager and enable them there
<ere4si> !repos > Viper111
<IndyGunFreak> Viper111: system/admin/software sources, and check all the boxeson the first tab.
<mohamed> ok i will try it out
<dexem> Viper111: which Ubuntu version do you have installed?
<Viper111> 6.06 server LTS
<Viper111> no GUI
<mohamed> it says cant find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dexem> d'oh  that's old for ebox
<IndyGunFreak> Viper111: you'll have to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  and remove all the # sounds
<IndyGunFreak> then sudo apt-get update
<Gothfunc> is there an app that shows what buttons i'm pressing on the mouse?
<dexem> Viper111: ebox is now being tested to be included in hardy
<Viper111> ah aok
<Gothfunc> basically trying to debug an imwheel script
<dexem> Viper111: meanwhile, if you want test it, you can download a live or an installable version from http://www.ebox-platform.com
<dexem> but not based on Ubuntu yet
<Viper111> i dont want to do that
<icesword> mohamed, sudo mount -a
<Viper111> i want sometng that wil give me graphicl access
<mohamed> ok i will try
<Viper111> in order to manage things on the server is there any??
<mohamed> i typed your command it shows nothing
<icesword> mohamed, it is strange,is your external hdd attached to you usb port
<mohamed> yea
<Adys> Could anyone recommend me a powerful, non java-based hex editor for linux?
<mohamed> it is attached
<icesword> mohamed, run mount
<erry> some one plz help me
<erry> I cant connect to the internet with ubuntu at all
<onexused> I used firestarter to set up an iptables firewall.  How do I tell it I want to restore the settings on boot?  As it is, if I want them to take effect, I have to run firestarter manually.
<erry> i mean not at all
<icesword> mohamed, see what it gives to you
<mohamed> ok i will try now
<geirha> mohamed: did you paste the output of dmesg|tail on the pastebin? if/when you do, you need to write the url here so we can look at it
<mohamed> ok
<mohamed> i will past  it now
<ere4si> !webmin > /me
<mohamed> ok i pasted
<ere4si> !webmin > ere4si
<icesword> mohamed, hehe,you from HongKong,i am in China,we are not far away
<geirha> mohamed: what's the url to the paste?
<mohamed> yes icesword
<mohamed> wait i will paste it
<mohamed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mohamed> here only i pasted
<icesword> !tab > mohamed
<mohamed> what is tab>
<onexused> How do I set iptables to restore on boot?
<icesword> example,you type ice then click tab,it will auto complete
<icesword> mohamed, where did you paste to,pastebin.com?
<geirha> mohamed: that's the url to the site, there should be a number at the end of the url
<icesword> mohamed, come on,come on,i am going to leave
<mohamed> ok wait
<mohamed> where to find the number
<mohamed> 58243
<mohamed> is the number for the url
<KnightWse> hey , does anybody know how I can import a sql database of my Joomla website
<icesword> mohamed, open this link,http://pastebin.com/,paste your mount's output there,then send,it will give a page,then you just put that url here,ok
<geirha> mohamed: those error-messages would explain why it won't show up. Not sure why those errors are there though
<geirha> mohamed: might be that the external harddrive is broken. Do you have access to another computer you can test it on?
<icesword> geirha, walk me through it though,he is noob,hehe,thank you,bye:)
<ManuP> hi. can someone connect via ftp to 84.58.191.152 as user ftp and pw ftp and check if it works?
<icesword> geirha, walk him through it,sorry
<ManuP> i can not test locally if passv works.
<mohamed> ok i pasted it in pastebin
<icesword> ManuP, no virus
<_Oz_> hello all
<_Oz_> will ubuntu support this? http://www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/48655/3way_SLI_680_8800Ultra.jpg
<mohamed> geirha it works fine in winxp pro
<ManuP> icesword, what do you mean?
<onexused> ManuP: looks fine to me
<ManuP> onexused, you have passive-mode?
<icesword> ManuP, hehe,i am joking at you
<ManuP> icesword, ^^
<linduxed> i closed the lid of my notebook, left it going for a while...and when i came back and opened the lid the lights were flashing like kernel panic and the screen didnt want to power up. I reebooted and everything seemed to work...except WiFi
<kgx> is anyone here from the UK?
<rhineheart_m> hello...Is there such known issue wherein webserver is connected to a LAN with only one public IP? I sometimes experiencing intermittent DSL connection here when the server is on
<onexused> ManuP: I'm not sure : /
<_Oz_> linduxed: it might have spazzed
<linduxed> also i think i saw something about kernel module error during bootup
<ManuP> onexused, how did you connect?
<linduxed> however that doesnt show up in dmesg
<andrew> hi there
<frank23> rhineheart_m: maybe uploads are choking the connection?
<onexused> "ftp 84.58.191.152" in the terminal
<linduxed> _Oz_: ok and that means??
<kgx> i'm in london for 2 weeks and i need some sort of wireless broadband for 2 weeks, something without contracts and stuff and hopefully without the need to permanently purchase a wireless usb stick
<icesword> ManuP, what port you open
<ManuP> onexused, type passv
<ian_> zcz
<bazhang> _Oz_: that card will be supported eventually; me wants to get one too ;]
<ManuP> icesword, port 21 and for passv 49100 to 49400
<onexused> ManuP: pasv = ?Invalid command ;  passv = ?Invalid command
<ManuP> onexused, oh, try passive
<bazhang> kgx: starbucks has free wireless at all their stores now
<rhineheart_m> frank23: But it is currently at 2.5 mbps
<linduxed> simply put: how can i reactivate my wifi? lsmod shows the mod as loaded
<icesword> ManuP, it works!noting,only a txt and asdf
<_Oz_> bazhang: I want one
<onexused> ManuP: Passive mode on.
<geirha> mohamed: hm, then there must be a bug in a driver or something. I think it's best if you ask about this in the forums. And supply the whole output of dmesg (without the |tail)
<ManuP> onexused, and then try dir
<rhineheart_m> frank23: and there's only 3 pcs ON
<mohamed> ok
<bazhang> _Oz_: same here ;]
<mohamed> i will ask in the forum
<icesword> ManuP, did you see what i said
<onexused> ManuP: No control connection for command: Success  /n  Passive mode refused.
<icesword> mohamed, just paste your mount 's output here
<pawan> hi
<ManuP> icesword, you asked about the port?!
<onexused> ManuP: I reconnected and did passive right away.  This time ls and dir work.
<icesword> pawan, hi
<mohamed> ok
<mohamed> what to type mount
<mohamed> ok i will try now
<bazhang> perhaps someone should tell mohamed to install pastebinit and cat the info there
<pawan> whats up
<icesword> ManuP, yes,the default port is 21
<ManuP> onexused, what exactly did you do? if i try passive and dir, it hangs up.
<Viper111> am editing squid.conf
<geirha> icesword: this is mohamed's output of dmesg | tail: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58243/
<mohamed> /dev/sda4 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mohamed> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mohamed> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<mohamed> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<mohamed> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot2> mohamed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohamed> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<geirha> icesword: so the problem is not with mount
<Viper111> what are the things i must do in order have proxy on clients
<onexused> ManuP: let me paste it
<openros> While retrieving my ubuntu 7.10, iam getting this error help me
<ManuP> onexused, k
<icesword> geirha, maybe its disk format is NTFS?
<openros> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<openros>  (hd0,8)
<openros> grub> root (hd0,8)
<openros> grub> setup (hd0)
<openros>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<openros>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<FloodBot2> openros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohamed> so how to do now
<icesword> geirha, i see,maybe its disk has been damaged,it is bad,hardware issue
<icesword> cannot help
<onexused> ManuP:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58244/
<icesword> good bye then,everyone,have a good day
<LanceHaig> icesword: any other ideas?
<mohamed> but my external hdd detects well in winxp pro
<geirha> icesword: it works in windows he says, so it sounds to me like a driver problem, either with usb-drivers or hdd-drivers
<mohamed> byee icesword
<LanceHaig> seems yo are very busy today :-)
<icesword> LanceHaig, pardon
<openros> Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,8)/boot/grub/stage2
<openros> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 12: Invalid device requested
<Viper111> am editing squid.conf what are the things i must do in order have proxy on clients
<openros> help me to install grub
<ManuP> onexused, that only means then, that i can not connect to my own ftp-server.
<icesword> i am going to bed,though,have to work tomorrow,sorry
<openros> cancan anybody help me install grub
<mohamed> geirha
<mohamed> so any other way you know
<fevel> hi
<_Oz_> bazhang: do you dual boot into windoze for games?
<onexused> How do I get iptables to be restored on boot?
<fevel> isnt there a software for ubuntu that assigns functions to the extra mouse buttons
<Viper111> am editing squid.conf what are the things i must do in order have proxy on clients
<geirha> mohamed: it's beyond my knowledge I'm afraid, though you could try plugging it in a different usb-port. Perhaps the usb-port is faulty
<kane77> I hope ubuntu is participating in google summer of code..
<pawan> HI
<mohamed> ok then let me try thanks for your help geirha
<Viper111> am editing squid.conf what are the things i must do in order have proxy on clients
<Slart> fevel: I don't know of any such software.. but I'd be surprised if there wasn't
<Pici> !repeat | Viper111
<ubotu> Viper111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickthorley> hi all - I am new to ubuntu and wondered what the release schedule is - how long has 7.10 been out and when is it due to be replaced
<Slart> onexused: write a script that sets it up.. run that script using one of the rc.d folders or something
<Slart> !hardy | nickthorley
<ubotu> nickthorley: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<KRF> nickthorley, 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10
<Pici> nickthorley: Every 6 months. 7.10 = 2007 October (10).
<Slart> nickthorley: and 7.10 has been out.. well.. what is it. a couple of months? I think they release once every 5 months or so
<nickthorley> ok thanks all
<onexused> Slart: Okay.  What command would I need to restore iptables?  I set them up using firestarter, and currently I have to run it manually to restore them.
<nickthorley> I am not new to linux but been a fedora fan until now so just trying to get into the "schedule" of ubuntu
<Slart> onexused: ah.. you're using firestarter.. isn't that functionality built-in?... I think there is a iptables-save command.. and a iptables-restore command.. you might want to check those out
<onexused> Slart: Okay, I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<Slart> onexused: you're welcome
<ManuP> can someone test ftp for me? just ftp 84.58.191.152 user ftp, pw ftp and then check passive and dir?
<openros>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,8)/boot/grub/stage2
<openros> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<openros> How to install grub
<tebogo> a simple question: how do I check to see if my network conntection is good? I have tried ifconfig eth0 and it give me a whole list of information. When I pull out the network cable and run the same command I get the same information. This would suggest to me that there should be another tool to test the network status or am I missing something?
<openros> iam getting this error
<openros> Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,8)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed     Error 12: Invalid device requested.
<openros> How to clear that error
<ManuP> openros, what are you doing?
<Slart> ManuP: seems to work nicely using gftp
<ManuP> Slart, passv is supported?
<Slart> ManuP: downloaded one of the files.. that worked
<Slart> ManuP: seems so.. do you want to log?
<ManuP> Slap_Sti1k, did you read in the log sth. of passv?
<ManuP> Slart, that would be nice :)
<Viper111> when am starting squid for the 1st time its giving me FATAL:couldnt determine fuly qualified hostname.. does any body knows whats that
<nickthorley> does anyone know if there is a virtual machine for ubuntu which allows the guest oses programs to be placed on ubuntu menus so that they appear to be a linux program and then when opened the vm runs the guest os to load them but you dont actually use the guest oses interface
<ManuP> openros, do you want to reinstall grub from rescue-system?
<openros> yes
<ManuP> openros, you booted from cd?
<Slart> ManuP: there you are
<Slart> !vm | nickthorley
<ubotu> nickthorley: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<openros> after putting Win XP i want to rescue ubuntu
<openros> i booted my live cd
<Viper111> when am starting squid for the 1st time its giving me FATAL:couldnt determine fuly qualified hostname.. does any body knows whats that
<ManuP> openros, okay.
<openros> my browsing with  the live cd
<ManuP> openros, do you have a terminal/konsole open? if not, open one
<openros> yes i have opened one
<Viper111> anybody willing to help me
<ManuP> Slart, thank you very much.
<Slart> Viper111: it doesn't know what your computers fully qualified hostname is.. something it can use to look it up on the internet.. but I don't know why it feels that a fqdn is neccessary.. hence the FATAL
<nickthorley> slart: thanks also
<ManuP> openros, is the /mnt/ dir empty?
<Slart> you're welcome
<openros> yes
<Slart> Viper111: it's probably a setting in the config file.. search for fqdn or fully qualified domain name in the man pages
<ManuP> openros, good. do the following: sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt   /dev/sdaX is your Drive on which grup should install
<openros> yes i have mounted
<openros> i got all the installed contents of my old ubuntu
<nickthorley> is there any reason under ubuntu on a laptop why the battery life should be 30% lower than that on windows - could I need to adjust settings or is that just how it is
<ManuP> openros, do mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ManuP> openros, sorry, sudo mount...
<openros> yes i did
<ManuP> openros, sudo mount -o bind -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<axlinux> well that works :))
<openros> yes did
<openros> did both
<ManuP> openros, now do sudo chroot /mnt  you chrooted now into /mnt. here you can install grub, likly with grub-install /dev/sda  (or which device you have..)
<ManuP> openros, that works for me always fine :)
<openros> thanks .. a lot
<openros> got installed sucessfully
<openros> will reboot and  see
<openros> thank u
<ManuP> np
<openros> Manup, thank u
<Boris-fr> hi
<Viper111> guys i need urgent help
<Viper111> i need to start my squid server fo the 1st time but iyt is giving m errors
<Viper111> can or may anybody help me
<smokeyd> Viper111: don't ask people to help you. Just ask your question. Somebody will answer if they can help
<smokeyd> so just say what the errors are
<moveax1> Viper111, post the errors
<smokeyd> Viper111:  best way to post them is on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Viper111> am starting squid for the 1st time its giving m "couldnt determine fully qualified hostname"
<moveax1> ur server have a domain?
<nickthorley> what are the best ubuntu podcasts to subscribe to?
<Viper111> no i dont think
<moveax1> Viper111, post all errormessages to http://nopaste.org/
<smokeyd> Viper111: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/Linux/Q_21348003.html
<ngoato> My connection seems to be very intermittent and hence my previous question wich was as follows: a simple question: how do I check to see if my network conntection is good? I have tried ifconfig eth0 and it give me a whole list of information. When I pull out the network cable and run the same command I get the same information. This would suggest to me that there should . I am sorry if I have missed someones answer.
<robn> anyone know the best way to get ralink (rt2570 USB) wireless device working in ubuntu? ndiswrapper or serialmonkey or other way i dont know....with WPA?
<smokeyd> robn: would this be of help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<zippytech_> any one good with directory permiisions
<robn> smokeyd: thanks, missed that thread completely....been rummaging for the last 30 mins too......looks like serialmonkey way is the best bet
<smokeyd> cool
<smokeyd> anybody can tell me how I can boot the gutsy live cd into a text-only version?
<wrez> when i do this command sudo apt-get install lamp-server it says it cant find lamp-server package why ?
<wrez> im on a ubuntu-7.10-jeos-i386
<wrez> anyone ?
<smokeyd> wrez: because the package does not exist
<robn> wrez: because it doesnt exist?
<moveax1> lamp = linux apache mysql php
<smokeyd> lamp means Linux Apache Mysel PHP
<dgjones> !lamp | smokeyd
<ubotu> smokeyd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<smokeyd> so you should install Apache, Mysql and PHP
<bazhang> reading the link wouldnt hurt either ;]
<wrez> well the strange thing is
<wrez> i am doing this over a damn docu from ubuntu
<wrez> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/jeos-preparing-os.html
<jtravnick> anybody using a broadcom wireless?
<wrez> and there it clearly says i should do it
<zackyramone> can anyone tell me how to activate direct rendering on an nvigida geforce4 card?
<pawan> hello
<NET||abuse> I'm trying to print with pdfdriver, where do the pdf files go? Or how do I select this?
<dgjones> wrez, that install guide is for Ubuntu 8.04 "Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition supports three (3) major architectures: Intel x86, AMD64, and Sparc. The table below lists recommended hardware specifications" thats possibly why - It might be a Hardy package
<zackyramone> can anyone tell me how to activate direct rendering on an nvigida geforce4 card?
<dgjones> jtravnick, i've got broadcom 4306 on this laptop, but I'm not in ubuntu at the minute, it works fine using the restricted drivers
<nickthorley> #parallels
<azhari>  zackyramone: have you installed the propietary driver?
<Wobbley> good day!
<jtravnick> dgjones, whered you get the drivers ubuntu put the firmware in but still need the driver loaded
<mad_max02> how to change cursor in ubuntu ?? I have a new cursor theme
<zackyramone> azhari:yes using envy
<dgjones> jtravnick, i have a wired connection as well, when I picked restricted drivers, it downloaded them automatically from the net
<neville> How come when I use the restricted driver manager, it always buggers something up, but when I used the unsupported Envy, it works just fine
<erUSUL> !worksforme | neville
<ubotu> neville: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<azhari> zackyramone: you can check the direct rendering from glxinfo | grep rendering
<azhari> zackyramone: is it say yes?
<neville> I never said works for me, I asked how come -_-v
<zackyramone> azhari: it says no and it tells me to find out why
<jtravnick> dgjones, i also have hardwire but im not getting the driver maybe ill try unenableing it than reenable it
<OmSys_> Hi i am having problem installing 7.10
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<dgjones> jtravnick, that might work, could also depend on whether there's specific drivers for different broadcom chipsets available
<OmSys_> thnx
<erUSUL> neville: quote "...when *I* use ...., it *works* just fine." XD
<LockeVendetta> hi, does anyone knows howto correctly configure a Genius Keyboard on linux?
<neville> Be that as it may, don't twist it
<jtravnick> dgjones, yea could be i got the airforce one and what ive found so far its going to fight me
<neville> You know exactly what I was asking
<Kate_mins> Hi, does Ubuntu have a amount limit of folders in same directory ? (i woule like to create 300,000 folders under same path) ?
<osfameron> Kate_mins: I think that's more an issue with the underlying filesystem
<Kate_mins> osfameron: sorry i didnt understand .. i am new to Ubuntu, does it possible to create 300,000 folders in same location ?
<osfameron> Kate_mins: I think it might be a bad idea due to a) being slow to browse, which may or may not be an issue, and b) inode limits
<openros> help me
<openros>  User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by others.
<openros> how to stop this error msg
<zackyramone> when i run WoW from terminal it says that 3d accelaration was unable to start...can anyone help me?
<ngoato> I am having a problem with msttcorefonts. When I try and reinstall it it says: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned exit status 1. Is this significant? If so what should I do now?
<openros> User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by others.
<openros> how to stop this error pls
<kane77> how can I find my ip from command line? (something other than ifconfig)
<azhari> zackyramone: you can look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345219
<zackyramone> azhari: thanks
<AfroRowan> yO
<AfroRowan> hwilde, still got the problem
<openros> when i give su command from my user
<openros> it says
<openros> setgid: Operation not permitted
<martijn> Hoii
<openros> can anybody help me
<martijn> I dont know much about Ubuntu but i will give it a try
<openros> User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by others.
<openros> how to stop this error
<dgjones> openros, Give other channel users a bit of time before repeating your question, there might not be anybody around at the minute who is able to help
<openros> ya sure. i will wait
<nickthorley> is the awn software available for ubuntu and has anyone installed it
<azhari> nickthorley: yes, is it available
<martijn> Nickthotley: Go to install and remove. You will find a list with software
<nickthorley> azhari: do you have to install from source or is it available from the add remove software menu?
<martijn> * install or Delete
<dgjones> nickthorley, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html I installed it using this guide on Gutsy
<openros> can anybody help me
<nickthorley> dgjones: have you had a problems with it or any regrets?
<dgjones> nickthorley, i've had no problems with it, although I only use on occasion, I don't have it running all the time because my graphics card is only just capeable, so mine runs out of memory when I'm using more thana few apps
<TRWBW> LoLLo: nice one, but have you seen the video of ubuntu with the better 3D interface than vista? http://shurl.org/Ubuntu3DBeta0.4
<nickthorley> dgjones: oh is it quite intensive then - I wanted to run on a laptop but maybe not the best plan
<tomd123> lol TRWBW
<Para_Psikologu> net
<tomd123> nickthorley: watch the video and see for yourself
 * tomd123 winks at TRWBW
<TRWBW> tomd123: LoLLo felt a need to post an off-topic ubuntu crap in #math, just reciprocating.
<OmSys_> hi i am having problem installing 7.10
<OmSys_> help
<tomd123> ask the question
<OmSys_> i started installation the ubuntu bar loaded
<OmSys_> after that it freezed
<OmSys_> and the cd is stuck inside
<OmSys_> i waited for about 1/2 an hour
<dgjones> nickthorley, my normal laptop is 8 years old, it only has 32mb of video ram so its able to use it with no problems generally, a newer laptop I use doesn't have any problems as that uses shares memory for the graphics card
<zackyramone> when i run WoW from terminal it says that 3d accelaration was unable to start...can anyone help me?
<OmSys_> when i pressed ctl+alt+del it gave msg XServer failed to work
<nickthorley> dgjones: ok mine should be fine then - is it easy to switch off or does it replace the default gnome system
<OmSys_> when i pressed ctl+alt+del it gave msg XServer failed to work
<OmSys_> what to do???
<OmSys_> pls help
<dgjones> nickthorley, as long as your desktop effects is switched on, its easy to use, you just start or stop the application as needed
<Guest> Have a question about Ubuntu booting from a USB flash drive......
<tomd123> omsys, choose safe graphics mode in the options menu in the beginning when the cd boots
<OmSys_> yea i did
<robn> OmSys_: are you using the livecd or the Alternate CD?
<OmSys_> still it got stuck at the same place after displaying running script frm /etc/rc.script
<nickthorley> dgjones: so do you have to logout after starting the app?
<OmSys_> i m using ivecd
<OmSys_> livecd
<jess> can anyone reccomend a good ubuntu vps provider?
<AfroRowan> no
<OmSys_> i waited for around 1/2 an hour
<robn> might be worth trying the Alternate CD snce it doesnt rely on grafix to install.
<OmSys_> still no progress
<zackyramone> can anyone help me get 3d aceleration working???
<dgjones> nickthorley, no, its just the same as any other app, start it, it runs, close it, its finished and exits
<nickthorley> dgjones: i am unsure how it can start as an app when it replaces the whole menu bar at the bottom doesnt it?
<OmSys_> ok i ll try using the alternate cd....ne advices on that btw?
<OmSys_> i never used it b4
<nickthorley> i thought you would have to select it was a different window system - gnome, kde, awn etc
<robn> not yet, just see how the install goes and then we might be able to edit your xorg settings through a console screen
<OmSys_> i have a motherboard having 256mb inbuilt gfx is it causing trouble?
<robn> alternate CD is fairly self explanatory, i personally prefer it to Livecd
<dgjones> nickthorley, not on mine, i think you have to set your menu bars not to show if you don't want them, I've left mine switched on, or set to autohide
<robn> OmSys_: shouldnt do no, may just be identifying the grafix chip incorrectly and loading the wrong driver
<nickthorley> dgjones@ oh ok so the awn just loads a new menu bar and then leaves you to sort out the old bars - i see - thanks
<OmSys_> dunno coz my i installed ubuntu in my previous system prety easily
<toblerone> hi
<dgjones> nickthorley, yes, thats how mine is set up by default
<zackyramone> can anyone help me get 3d aceleration working???
<ArRy_vAn_BagEuR> hai
<rhineheart_m> hello... is samba server add loads to a LAN?
<nickthorley> dgjones: thanks
<dgjones> nickthorley, no probs
<AnRkey_> i just mounted an nfs share and I can't write to it
<AnRkey_> I have checked the /etc/export file and it looks fine
<AnRkey_> can anyone help me with this quick?
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, What video card?
<simion314> is it hard to convert a package from .rpm to .deb ? i want to use allien but i belive that i must make some changes because it will not work. I want to make mono package and monodevelop package,( for me )
<Weiss> AnRkey_: permissions on whatever you're trying to write to?
<dgjones> !alien | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jack_Sparrow> simion314, not advised
<AnRkey_> on the server the shared dir has been set with 777 -R
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: as a general rule, alien is not a good idea.
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia geforce 4
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: what are you trying to install?
<Rico> hi ppl
<AnRkey_> Weiss, I had this issue with samba and it was a uid flag problem in my /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, WHat have you tried so far
<AnRkey_> i tried that fix and nfs does not support the uid flag in /etc/fstab
<AnRkey_> hi R
<Rico>  waz
<Rico> up
<simion314> IndyGunFreak mono and monodevelop, i want to learn about packaging but i want to use existing rpm  and not build all the code , so i thought that i can use allien and try to fix the problems that allien can cause
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: well actually i havent tried anything apart from glxinfo | grep rendering
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: mono is in the repositories, as far as i know.
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Are you running gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> !info mono-common | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: mono-common (source: mono): common files for Mono. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 105 kB, installed size 720 kB
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<nicolah> pretty OT question: changing mac address will edit it for ever or until the reboot ? thanks
<simion314> IndyGunFreak mono is in repositories but is old, the new verison is in repos for hardy heron but i do not found a way toget them from there
<beniamino> is there a way to do an interactive startup, so that you can choose what gets started? this happens when you press 'i' on a red hat/fedora machine
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: do you know where the source packages are
<IndyGunFreak> for mono?
<simion314> and i am losing a lot of time compiling and finding missing thing and downloading and compiling
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get build-dep mono" no quotes
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: i donwloaded the driver using envy
<doggyguard> slt
<u007-1> hi, anyone know how to launch a binary from the binary path?
<Dagaka> how would I install fluxbox in ubuntu server for a GUI?
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, envy is a terrible idea..
<simion314> IndyGunFreak i do not know where the packages are, but i used hardy and the packages are there
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: so where are you getting the RPM?.. do they have a source package there?
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: so should i download the driver from the repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, They are working on it.. but still not ready for general use
<beniamino> can anyone advise any other solutions for a machine which used to work fine, but now silently fails to boot? i've tried recovery mode, which just shows that the startup is stalling when loading the CD rom driver
<Dagaka> or can I install the ubuntu server elements in a normal ubuntu install so I get the option to install LAMP, DNS, Mail Server etc?..
<simion314> IndyGunFreak the rpm i get them from the official web sites and the source code is there
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Did you try to enable restricted drivers from the pull down menus
<simion314> if you refer at the tar archive
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: ok, like i said, download the official source code, opena  terminal, and "sudo apt-get build-dep mono" no quotes
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: im going to...because it says that the package is broken
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: yes, the tar file.
<hlubocky> I'm having an issue with my TV after upgrading to the newest version of Ubuntu. I was using Feisty I think and then I updated to Gutsy using the updater. I have the computer hooked up to my lcdtv. I turned off all screen savers and power saving features so that the display wouldn't turn off. It worked perfect. Now, after the update, I can boot the computer, watch my shows, etc, but when I leave it for a long period of time, I will come back to it and the dis
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: did you run that command
<piju> how can i connect to huawei e220 modem ?
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow:if i try to download the driver from repos it says that a lot of programs are going to be removed
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Something odd there..  Are you sure you didnt run envy already
<IndyGunFreak> Envy hoses another OS.. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Can you post your sources.list to the pastebin
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: yes i already ran envy but i removed it
<Lowke1> !BCM43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, It does not work that way..
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, If it could just be removed.. we would not have a problem with people trying it..
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: its kinda like taking a healthy crap, after you're done and flushed, there's still a bad odor
<mfolnovich> hello, first I had arch, and my /home was on separate partition, now, I've deleted arch (but I've kept /home partition), and installed ubuntu, and I don't know how can I flag that partition, so ubuntu can use it as /home ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, I suggest you restore from a backup prior to using envy
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: so what should i do?
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: how do i do that?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Did you make a backup
<erUSUL> mfolnovich: add it to /etc/fstab
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: hmm..no :(
<simion314> IndyGunFreak: i run the command and will install some packages, thx but i belive that will install old packages
<zippytech_> can i shutdown ubuntu form command line
<robn> zippytech_: sudo shutdown -h now
<dgjones> zippytech_, sudo shutdown -h now
<zippytech_> not reboot but shutdown
<IndyGunFreak> simion314: no, its installing dependencies for mono(build-dep) in the repositories, mst likely, the new version of mono has the same dependencies... so install the dependencies, then download the source tar file from wherever you're getting it, and try to compile it again
<dgjones> zippytech_, the -h is a hard shutdown, if you use -r instead, that would reboot
<zippytech_> i have 60 computers that i want to be able to shut off at night remotely
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Live without 3d or a fresh install of ubuntu or you can try cloneing packages then fresh install and restore packages..  none are a good solution.. WHich again, is why we tell people not to use it
<zackyramone> ohh crap
<mfolnovich> anyone ?
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: i guess ill have to live without 3d and without WoW
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: if you don't have a lot invested in your ubuntu install, its probably easiest to just re-install.
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, Let me see if I have a page linked for seperate /home
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: thats too much trouble to go through cause i've installed ubuntu like 15 times
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  is a basic how to
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: then you should be good at it
<IndyGunFreak> why have you installed so many times?
 * delcoyote hi
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: :s
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Maybe the NEXT time you get done with a basic install you will do a backup so you can get to your base install with a simple cli command
<nick_> hey all i got a question it says desktop effects cant be enable
<mfolnovich> Jack_Sparrow: tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> nick_, Check on how your video card / drivers are installed
<IndyGunFreak> nick_: you probably need to install your graphics drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, np
<nick_> they are installed you think i should uninstall then reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> nick_, What card
<dgjones> nick_, which graphics card? sometimes you need to install xserver-xgl
<IndyGunFreak> nick_: what card and how did you install them?
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: hey, but if i install the proprietary driver of my card will 3d be enabled?
<danand> zippytech_ - try clusterssh to allow easy management of all those machines
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, not likely
<nick_> nvidia 7300 gt
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: i would think so, but i'm not 100% sure, what card again?
<nick_> and the update which installed them
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: nvidia geforce4
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, HE already used envy
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: zackyramone  i was talking about after a clean install using the prop driver... at this point zackyramone  your system is likely hosed, you need to reinstall
<Skiessi> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: but after the reinstall, the prop driver, i would imagine, it would work fine
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7185+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 2993 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: but why is envy so bad cause the guys at #wine told me to use envy
<Skiessi> I think there should be a better description
<IndyGunFreak> Skiessi: which begs the question, why he used Envy in the first place
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: well, the guys at wine aren't very bright apparentl
<Skiessi> :o
<Skiessi> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Asking Windows people for help with Ubuntu.. not the best choice
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: Jack_Sparrow: yeah i guess so
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: shouldn't he have jsut been able to enable that card in restricted driver?. its not very new.
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: yeah but then WoW would crash just before it opens giving me a fatal error, but after i installed the driver from envy it didnt give me the same error
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: and what led you to believe this was a driver error, and not a Wine error?
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: :S i dunno
<IndyGunFreak> exactly
<karmagurl> Hi
<mfolnovich> hello, when I try to run e.g. gnome-session-properties, I get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: so if i install the driver from the repo it shopuld work after the clean install?
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: again, one would think so.. what model geforce card is it
<karmagurl> I will just read for now and ask my question when others are answered.
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: geforce 4 mx something
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i run a 7900 which isn't very new, but not very old, and it runs fine.
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: in a terminal, "lspci" no quotes, and see how it identifies your video card
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, Sorry had to do a honey-do..  Enabling restricted driver should be all that is needed.. but often people think there is something more when they look for performance under wine
<snarkster> hi guys, im new gnome, is there a double pane filemanager that I can get, I need to move some files around
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, 6600 here
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: yep...  its calling a brain surgeon to clip your toenails
<karmagurl> My question is rather complicated....I'm trying to set up and run an internet radio station-- one already established.
<karmagurl> havent had any success with DarkIce/DarkSnow or MuSE
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: a lot of words showed up i dunno what they mean
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster, I open two file managers side by side.  I prefer Thunar.. but any will work
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: look through there, and see how it identifies your video card.
<IndyGunFreak> it shouldn't be that difficult to find
<snarkster> ah, and I need to do it as root cause its a protected folder.
<zackyramone> nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1) is this it?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster, Personally if I want gui file manager as root I gksudo thunar
<snarkster> zackyramone: yup
<IndyGunFreak> looks like it
<snarkster> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> zackyramone: so yes, that card is fairly old, one would imagine that restricted driver should run it fine
<karmagurl> Is there a simple way to set either up and make it work? (XMMS with Darksnow/DarkIce--using shoutcast?)
<IndyGunFreak> snarkster: or if you don't have thunar installed, gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, But that is a legacy, low end.. setup
<jess> can someone provide me some information i can RTFM for trust relationships between an ubuntu machine and, say, FreeBSD?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ok... so what would be the better choice?  disable the restricted, and download the driver from nvidia?
<zackyramone> IndyGunFreak: Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help guys im up for a new install :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster, Please use gksudo nautilus with EXTREME caution...
<karmagurl> hrm
<snarkster> Jack_Sparrow: yes I will.. its my old user files.
<mfolnovich> anyone ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak, I doubt he will get the 3d gaming under wine he is looking for with that card.
<snarkster> Ive been running kubuntu for awhile.. just wanted to try out the real thing
<karmagurl> Is there a simple way to set up XMMS w/Darksnow/Darkice  with Shoutcast so I can broadcast to my internet radio station?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: that was gonna be my next suggestion, that card is likely underpowered to run WoW
<karmagurl> Im running Ubuntu 7,04
<IndyGunFreak> but he left.
<IndyGunFreak> oh well, he needs to reinstall after being envy'd anyways..lol
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, What?
<jeka_> edubuntu. what is this?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster, One sec
<mfolnovich> Jack_Sparrow: when I try to run e.g. gnome-session-properties, I get: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified
<dgjones> !edubuntu | jeka_
<ubotu> jeka_: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<blood> anyone here that can help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> snarkster, If you just want to try out gnome, why not just install a second wm on your existing install
<dgjones> !ask | blood
<ubotu> blood: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blood> k
<jeka_> ?????
<holoduke> any programmers here?
<jeka_> thank
<snarkster> nah the other had some networking issues.. i really like kde, but need to see them all before i make a final decision
<Jack_Sparrow> holoduke, Try #Ubuntu-offtopic for that type of question
<holoduke> #Ubuntu-offtopic
<karmagurl> hrm guess no one knows that answer. interesting.
<blood> im using ubuntu on a laptop with a trendnet wireless. it works kinda but wont go over id say 30% signal str. and in windows i get 100% and in ubuntu the signal drops all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, no idea on that.. maybe provide more info about what you are trying to do
<jeka_> xubuntu.org send free CD disks?
<blood> yes they do
<mfolnovich> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just trying to run gnome-session-properties xD
<Jack_Sparrow> blood, Several cards have little support from the mfg for linux and use a generic workaround..
<blood> so am i screwed?
<mfolnovich> Jack_Sparrow: maybe I need to configure something, installed ubuntu couple hours ago ...
<karmagurl> Im about ready to go back to windows if I cannot solve this problem soon. I need to be able to run my station.
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, Are you trying to keep your old home or did you fromat it with the nesw install
<holoduke> what kind of problem do you have karmagurl?
<mfolnovich> Jack_sparrow: old home, but that has nothing to do with this ... :P
<karmagurl> Holoduke, I will post it once again here. I am trying to run XMMS with Darksnow/Darkice w/Shoutcast to link up to my internet radio station -- streaming MP3s.
<karmagurl> No success in installation whatsoever.
<Jack_Sparrow> mfolnovich, Glad you are so sure of that..  I couldn't be
<holoduke> hmm but what is exactly your problem. where does it fails?
<karmagurl> Holoduke, Darksnow keeps asking for more packages, without end.
<karmagurl> like we cannot find all its dependencies
<karmagurl> after 48  hours of screwing around with it, we finally gave up
<holoduke> hmm
<blood> jack, am i screwed?
<mfolnovich> Jack_Sparrow: I'm 100% sure, because I haven't mounted that partition as /home yet ... :P
<Jack_Sparrow> most of the time you can install most build dependencies through e.g.   sudo apt-get build-dep app
<holoduke> so you are trying to set up a stream service
<karmagurl> Right, I understand that- but it appears that Darksnow doesnt want to cooperate. and we have uninstalled - reinstalled it several times.
<snarkster> thanx for your help Jack_Sparrow
<snarkster> later guys
<karmagurl> holoduke, yes
<karmagurl> Holoduke, yes I am attempting to stream my music to an already established station.
<karmagurl> as I am Chief DJ
<holoduke> hmm and streamtuner?
<holoduke> nevermind
<karmagurl> working with Shoutcast.
<karmagurl> First time Ive had problems installing a program like this.
<Vegancheesesteak> good morning all. i think my harddrive on my ubuntu box may be failing...it is requesting i run fsck manually. should i use the ubuntu rescue disc or  something like the ultimate boot disc?
<Jack_Sparrow> karmagurl, Have you installed it in any other Debian based systems
<karmagurl> Jack, no this  is a first- my husband has been using Ubuntu for years, and even he cannot get it installed.
<stevecasper> any1 know of some sites that have step by step guides on making awesome looking desktops..im using gutsy
<karmagurl> which is why IM here
<karmagurl> *LOL*
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegancheesesteak, Livecd should be fine.. just make sure it is not mounted when you run it
<typhoon07> hi
<Roooty> Hi, will the ipod classics be fully supported on hardy heron?
<Vegancheesesteak> Jack_Sparrow:  so just select rescue a broken system from the boot menu?
<typhoon07> im trying to install a program netbeans, the download is a .sh file and according to the website it should bring up a gui installer but it wont run. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> karmagurl, chasing dependencies for progrmas outside repos can be a problem.
<dgjones> Roooty, its probably worth asking in #ubuntu+1, thats the channel for queries about out, they're more likely to have an answer for you
<karmagurl> Jack, so Ive seen....ARGH!!!
<Vegancheesesteak> Jack_Sparrow: i should also mention this is 6.06 lts server
<Jack_Sparrow> Vegancheesesteak, start with livecd to a desktop and try fsck like you wanted to runin the first place
<Roooty> dgjones: Thanks
<malocite> morning!  Can someone take a look at this line from my FSTAB and tell me why this directory is not mounting on boot?:  192.168.1.100:/home/malocite/downloads /home/malocite/elisa/videos/Series/editone/DONOTENTER	se	nfs	rw	0	0
<consfearacy> ubuntu suckz lol
<Jack_Sparrow> consfearacy, Please show a little class
<karmagurl> Jack, like I said, we chased dependencies for over 2 days and still no luck
<consfearacy> :P
<oxigen> hi, i dont have 'Look and Feel' in Preferences, which .deb do i need to install?
<karmagurl> so I guess its a no win situation with it. I hear it can be done, but I gather not by me *L*
<Jack_Sparrow> karmagurl,  but did you try to build dependencies through e.g.   sudo apt-get build-dep app
<karmagurl> Yes I did
<Jack_Sparrow> karmagurl, and?
<pfroberts> hey. anyone having power management problems on Ubuntu 7.10?
<karmagurl> still wanted more dependencies
<rhineheart_m> Hello! I found this issue.. samba tends to slow down a network..
<karmagurl> Jack, we still ended up chasing more dependencies around
<pfroberts> my (new) battery gets only 10mins of runtime.
<karmagurl> ouch PFrobers
<karmagurl> roberts*
<malocite> pfroberts: I would expect a little better battery life than that :)
<karmagurl> Jack, I will try again today, uninstall it all and reinstall it again and see what happens, but it appears something just isnt working correctly here.
<pfroberts> yeah. i've heard about acpi problems...anyone know how to fix them??
<karmagurl> Jack, mostly it has to do with the LAME libs....grrrrrrr it doesn't want to recognize them even though they are installed.
<malocite> morning!  Can someone take a look at this line from my FSTAB and tell me why this directory is not mounting on boot?:  192.168.1.100:/home/malocite/downloads /home/malocite/elisa/videos/Series/editone/DONOTENTER	se	nfs	rw	0	0
<Jack_Sparrow> oxigen, Look and Feel? I dont have that option, where did you see that one
<Roooty> Hi, anyone know why GTK pod works with my ipod classic and Amarok does not?
<karmagurl> Jack, Ill try again and see what happens. Thank you kindly for your time and trouble.
<stanis_sh> hi all
<karmagurl> :)
<iDivine> I downloaded some movies, And they worked fine yesterday. But now, they're in black and white. What happened and how can I fix it?...
<Jack_Sparrow> karmagurl, Sorry, cant help with that...  Talk with the people that provide the software you want to use. see what linux they do support
<oxigen> Jack_Sparrow: fedora/gnome :)
<karmagurl> Jack, you tried, and I thank you. You can't do more than that. :)
<karmagurl> and I will take your advice.
<karmagurl> :D
<thirdy> is there any quick setting to adjust Gnome's performance optimum?
<kushykush> Hello, new ubuntu user. just installed ubuntu. do not have audio. when Ubuntu starts there is audio but when I play CD no audio. could someone direct me to the right instructions?
<_Oz_> karmagurl: Jack Spar-- sorry, CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow -- is the best.
<Jack_Sparrow> oxigen, So not in ubuntu's.. What are you trying to do so I can help direct you
<stevecasper> is there a big difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<malocite> kushykush: Can you play wav files, mp3s etc?  Just not cds?
<karmagurl> OZ, yes, Jack tried hard to help and Im thankful :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_, Morning...
<kushykush> no audio mal
<malocite> stevecasper: Xubuntu uses Xfce instead of gnome, its more for low power machines, or people that don't want gnome
<oxigen> Jack_Sparrow: i would like to disable compiz permanently
<_Oz_> Jack_Sparrow: howdy! is there a document which explains what all the junk in /etc/fstab means?
<karmagurl> heh I even managed to get my USB headphones working, so Im not TOO bad at Ubuntu ;)
<karmagurl> :P
<TheMafia> Is there a way I can upgrade to evolution bleeding edge without building from src?
<Frusp> kushykush: analog audio cable from cd palyer to audio card could be missing
<KRF> _Oz_, man fstab
<malocite> kushykush: But you hear the audio file play when you login?
<Jack_Sparrow> oxigen, system  pref  apearance  visual effects
<stevecasper> malocite: thanks, ill prob stick to ubuntu then
<oxigen> Jack_Sparrow: ah, thanks!
<_Oz_> krf: heh. I've seen that.  I need the newbie explanation of CONCEPTUALLY what's going on in the linux file structure.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_, man fstab
<malocite> stevecasper: Yeah, I have a machine running mythbuntu (ubuntu optimised for mythtv) and it uses xfce, I don't really like it, but its all I need for that box :)
<kushykush> Frusp. i have a Asus Sata DVD player that analog cable is not required.  it works fine under Windows
<_Oz_> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't really explain what anything MEANS.
<karmagurl> Im still a noob when it comes to Ubuntu.
<KRF> _Oz_, google fstab :/
<karmagurl> but Im tryin hard
<_Oz_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm looking for a nicely written article that says, basically "New to Linux from Windows?  Here's what everything means w/r/t the file structure and how things are mounted, etc."
<KRF> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<geirha> _Oz_: complement with man mount
<iDivine> I downloaded some movies, And they worked fine yesterday. But now, they're in black and white. What happened and how can I fix it?...
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: Hey, can you tell me if I have a typo in this fstab line?  192.168.1.100:/home/malocite/downloads /home/malocite/elisa/videos/Series/editone/DONOTENTER	se	nfs	rw	0	0
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_, Ask a more specific question...
<theLichKing> hi
<theLichKing> i wants to be unbanned from here please
<_Oz_> iDivine: ah, yes, the "Wizard of Oz" syndrome.  Terrible.
<Lartza_> what would be a good animating program?
<hudy> elo
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: It doesn't mount on bootup but I can do a sudo mount and make it work
<iDivine> _Oz_, How do I solve it?...
<_Oz_> Jack_Sparrow: for example, I want to know why certain devices are named hdc1/hdc2 and others are hda1, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite, no idea
<Lartza_> and is there program like pivot stickfigure animator?
<Vegancheesesteak> Jack_Sparrow: what arguements should i use with fsck?
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: Looks clean to you?
<_Oz_> iDivine: which player are you using, and which version of ubuntu?
<malocite> Jack_Sparrow: Oh well :)
<iDivine> _Oz_, Totem, And Gutsy.
<_Oz_> iDivine: you might want to try mPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> _Oz_, hda1  a is 1st drive  hdb3 b is second drive  the numbers at the end are partitions on that drive
<Lartza_> how can i play mpg on mplayer?
<kushykush> why is an audio driver so difficult to install in Ubuntu gutsy
<_Oz_> Jack_Sparrow: ahhhhh
<iDivine> _Oz_, So, Should I log out an in and see if they back in color?...
<_Oz_> Jack_Sparrow: if only Windows would use such a simple system!
<_Oz_> iDivine: if you haven't tried that yet, sure
<iDivine> _Oz_, Or go with mPlayer.
<iDivine> |ozk.
<_Oz_> iDivine: yes
<Frusp> kushykush: cd audio can be played by dump/play digital data or directlu from cdplayer dac via analog cable
<iDivine> _Oz_, , K*
<Jack_Sparrow> kushykush, NOt that hard.  Easy enough to compile new alsa when you need it..  (Use ver 15 not 16)
<Lartza_> how can i play mpg on mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frusp> kushykush: you driver looks good, you say wav sounds play
<hudy> jest tu jakis polak?
<karmagurl> thank you Jack and OZ..take care and have a terrific Monday! Peace out! ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> you too
<karmagurl> ty
<kushykush> i tried it recognizes my sound card but i have no audio , right now nothing is playing (no audio)
<hudy> hello
<hudy> I have problem with ATI drivers on ubuntu 7.10
<hudy> everyone can help me??
<Jack_Sparrow> hudy, please keep your questions on one line
<_Oz_> Farewell, karmagurl, and may the force be with you
<Jack_Sparrow> kushykush, recompile alsa  see our sound help page or the #alsa room
<Jack_Sparrow> hudy, What video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dgjones> Jack_Sparrow, they've quit/left
<Soulsublime> Can I post screenshots of my problem?
<Soulsublime> I've got 4
<Frusp> only if they contain naked wimen
<Frusp> lol
<Soulsublime> I wish they did
<Finnish> Hello. Is anyone using Emesene-messenger here?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, Please provide description as well as a linkl
<Soulsublime> http://localhostr.com/files/11e754/PICT0281+Large.JPG , http://localhostr.com/files/bd31fc/PICT0276+Large.JPG , http://localhostr.com/files/676fed/PICT0277+Large.JPG , http://localhostr.com/files/55a58f/PICT0279+Large.JPG
<Soulsublime> description..
<Finnish> I can't send or receive messages in Emesene, it crashes right away
<Soulsublime> Well, so far, I've been unable to boot up any distro
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Frusp
<Soulsublime> Error messages are the same
<Roooty> Hi whats a good .mp3 renamer to get rid of unreadable (i.e. german) characters in filenames automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, at start or install  hit F6   then try a few command line modifiers...  like noapic  acpi=off  before the --   and remove splash and quiet from the boot line.
<Lartza_> is mplayer more lightweight than totem?
<stanis_sh> Lartza sure thing
<Lartza_> what about vlc vs mplayer?
<Soulsublime> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried noapic and nolapic as well as acpi=off, and it didnt help
<Soulsublime> I cant recall which, but one of those messages is with those lines
<Soulsublime> i mean photos
<Lartza_> is vlc more lightweight than mplayer?
<stanis_sh> Lartza_: I'm using vlc because it works nice.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable   are several options that I have seen used
<Mez> Roooty, I can't think of a program speficically for that straight away, but amarok's "Organise media" functuon does it quite nicely well
<stanis_sh> They're equal in resources
<Lartza_> is there program to stream video with vlc (like totem-mozilla and mozilla-mplayer)
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, HAve you tried the alternate text cd
<Soulsublime> I believe I did
<Roooty> Mez: Thanks, as long as it doesn't bugger up my directory structure like iTunes does
<Soulsublime> I've tried 9 different distros overall
<Soulsublime> None of which booted
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, I suggest you provide more info on your hardware....
<Lartza_> Rooty: iTunes only rearranges folders if you tell it to
<Lartza_> is there program to stream video with vlc (like totem-mozilla and mozilla-mplayer)?
<Soulsublime> Let me put it in as much detail as I can
<dgjones> Roooty, you could try Easytag, its not fully automatic, but you can use it to rename based on the mp3's id tag by selecting all the files in a folder etc
<Roooty> dgjones: Thanks, problem is the tags have funny characters in them, so the names do too, that's my situation right now.
<geirha> Soulsublime: Have you run a memory test?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, mostly motherboard and video...  info on any non standard keyboards or mice like bluetooth etc
<dgjones> Roooty, right I can see how that will make Easytag a non-starter for you
<Jack_Sparrow> geirha, good point
<Soulsublime> geirha, I have
<Mez> Roooty, it has options for you to decide... but then I keep my music organised in a specific way anyway, and have had it setup to organise that way in ages
<Mez> for ages *
<fevel> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, how much ram
<fevel> anyone get avant dock working on ubuntu gutsy?
<fevel> Do I need to install beryll?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Soulsublime> 1GB
<Soulsublime> 2x512
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Lartza_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fevel> ok
<stanis_sh>  Lartza_: dunno I'm watching iptv using standalone vlc
<Roooty> Mez: me too, but I just discovered this new problem to an otherwise virtually perfect structure
<Lartza_> found mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Soulsublime> Info here: http://localhostr.com/files/4d21bc/cpuz.htm
<Mez> Roooty, you can tell amarok EXACTLY how you want it structuire
<Lartza_> i like vlc because you dont need to mees with codecs
<Lartza_> is there any other dc client for linux than LinuxDC++?
<Lartza_> it crashes when more than 1 hub open
<PriceChild> Lartza_: legality is a bigger issue for some people though I'm afraid.
<Roooty> Mez: I'll look into amarok, i hadn't realized that it could do that (as well). I swear by The Amarok, or did till a few days ago when I brought an iPod Classic. Now I've finnaly got something to work with my ipod: GTKPod, not that I want to swtich by anymeans
<Lartza_> it legal when you use it legally
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, I am not a fan of msi, but nothing I see in there should be an issue
<Vanuatoo> Is it normal that ubuntu livecd 7.10 loads on a PC that has 512mb RAM for more than 15 minutes?
<Lartza_> Vanuatoo: No
<hwilde> Vanuatoo, check the cd for errors?
<Lartza_> I have 256mb and loads faster, 128mb doenst load
<Vanuatoo> OK
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<dgjones> !ot | LoLLo,
<ubotu> LoLLo,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, THe livecd does not boot at all.. none of them.. 9 different distros?  NO odd keyboards, cards or bluetooth stuff
<Soulsublime> Jack_Sparrow, I've contacted them and they said that the MB should be working fine with linux
<Soulsublime> Nope, nothing Jack
<Soulsublime> pretty much standart HW
<Soulsublime> GPU is eVGA 7900 GS
<Soulsublime> standard*
<Antkin> Hello
<Soulsublime> pardon my English
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, Pardon my typos  ..:)
<thirdy> how do I define a template? (Create New Document -> No Templates Defined)
<Soulsublime> But I dont think it could be the GPU either, it refused to work even back when I had my x300
<Soulsublime> Anyways, going to eat some dinner, be back in 15
<khalid> Hi people
<ubuntufreak> I installed Debian 4.0 and then Ubuntu 7.10 with a separate 100mb for /boot, but the grub doesn't show the entry for Debian, how do i correct it
<Codenut_> good morning all
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, I have no idea, I am sure I have installed on that hardware before..  or very close to it.  I would turn off the usb and power management in the bios and try it agin..  but that is just shooting in the dark
<Antkin> I'm back on after this mornings ban, you cannot keep a good guy down
<Lartza_> Codenut, good evening
<Codenut_> How do I become root in the GUI to install Xplane.zip?
<Codenut_> Hi, Lartza
<PriceChild> !ot > Antkin (Please read this and the rest of the guidelines if needed)
<hwilde> Antkin is still getting banned?  wow he is persistent :/
<Lartza_> Codenut: su
<Lartza_> or use sudo
<hwilde> !sudo | Codenut_
<Codenut_> How do I su in a gui?
<ubotu> Codenut_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jpatrick> Codenut_: sudo -s
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lartza_> Codenut: no way
<Lartza_> never just use sudo?
<Lartza_> i use it all the time :S
<Codenut_> Boy, do I have a lot to learn!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Lartza_> Codenut: Propably :D
<Lartza_> I have reainstalled Ubuntu twice
<Codenut_> Gotta get going TTFN
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_, MAy I suggest a backup before you tweek it too much.
<Codenut_> Jeep needs oil changed.
<Lartza_> How?
<Lartza_> I dont care much
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_, I use tar command from cli to do mine.
<Lartza_> i have a livecd and an ipod to backup
<kerberos-jena> hey there,
<Lartza_> Hi!
<Jack_Sparrow> Lartza_, tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /    as one example
<Antkin> Helle All I'm back again
<Lartza_> Jack Sparrow: I have only couple folders to backup
<kerberos-jena> ubuntu rulez, but i never tried ubuntu as a server os
<Lartza_> Always is the redownload still
<coverup> hi all. my wireless has just stopped working in feisty after months and months of great compatibility.  i didn't update anything.  it seems to trouble comes when i try to obtain an ip from the router.  last night restarting avahi helped but now i can't get anything to work.  are there some caches or something i could clean out?
<Lartza_> kerberos-jen:It's pretty easy to set-up a server
<Lartza_> coverup: broken modem or wlan adapter?
<coverup> seems like it has happened after bittornado hangs my system
<PriceChild> Antkin: to be polite... everyone sees your join message. There is no need to tell us you are back :)
<PriceChild> gah
<Lartza_> PriceChild: He already left :)
<coverup> Lartza_: I'm on wireless on this pc.  No router troubles :)
<Lartza_> coverup: Oh you dont have wireless modem on your on where to connect
<Lartza_> coverup: broken wlan adapter then?
<smrik`> Hello, I'd like to install ubuntu without using a cd drive, i've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but after booting up the line "kjournald starting." appears multiple times(kernel and initrd load up fine, extracted from iso to a fat32 partition), and i get thrown into a busy box terminal. Trying to mount -o loop -t squashfs the image in casper/ and trying to chroot into it freezes the laptop completely... Any
<smrik`> one could hint me what I'm doing wrong?(Sorry for the long message)
<coverup> Lartza_: unlikely, it's been sitting on my desk and not moving - it happens after bittorrent hangs the system and i have to hard reboot
<coverup> then it is next to impossible to get wireless working
<Lartza_> coverup: Then I don't have idea :P
<ubuntufreak> Problem with GRUB in Ubuntu 7.10 as it doesn't detect Debian 4.0, help needed
<dundel> smrik: you could also try to over the network > PXE
<Antkin> Hello all
<LjL> !hi | Antkin
<ubotu> Antkin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Antkin> Ljl Hello
<coverup> Are there caches or temp files that are normally flushed on shutdown that i missed out on?
<LjL> Antkin: that was a subtle hint to stop greeting every time you join. [16:49:00] <PriceChild> Antkin: to be polite... everyone sees your join message. There is no need to tell us you are back :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Subtle isnt working
<smrik`> dundel: I don't have a spare pc to put dhcpd/tftpd on right now
<Soulsublime> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try that out a bit later
<dundel> smrik: ohw, hmm sorry i can't help you
<smrik`> Could anyone suggest even the direction to look for? what could cause chroot to squashfs halt the pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soulsublime, good luck..
<Soulsublime> Thanks
<Soulsublime> Because its driving me mad
<ubuntufreak> I installed Debian 4.0 with a separate /boot partition and then Ubuntu 7.10, but my GRUB detects only Ubuntu and not Debian, help needed
<joeytwiddle> smrik`, sounds broken, maybe you can try a different ("more stable") release
<der|kunstler> Hi, how can I see my processor speed in ubuntu ?
<joeytwiddle> der|kunstler, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<antilpn> some one know if it is possible to: ssh -R 21:*:21 user@host ?
<erUSUL> der|kunstler: cat /proc/cpuinfo ? cpufreq applet?
<Sarah> Greetings. I'm having some trouble burning dvds. Whether I use the GUI tool or run growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdd=myIsoFile.iso -- the system will just stand and wait for a bit, then growisofs utilizes all cpu for a minute, and then it ends. The DVD does not appear to have had its content changed at all.
<der|kunstler> joeytwiddle, erUSUL thanks guys :)
<joeytwiddle> antilpn, my man page says yes
<dundel> smrik: http://docs.fedoraproject.org/install-guide/f7/en_US/sn-installing-from-harddrive.html it must be similar to ubuntu
<der|kunstler> where can I see the Ghz
<bastid_raZor> ubuntufreak; try update-grub and see if that found the other install. that should have an effect on your menu.lst
<erUSUL> Sarah: why do you use -dvd-compat to burn a iso file?
<antilpn> joeytwiddle, are you shoure the "*" is workin
<Sarah> erUSUL: I shouldn't?
<joeytwiddle> no0tic, sorry antilpn, my manpage says something different from what i thought i read
<nbkr> der|kunstler, Try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<joeytwiddle> oh damn nick completion!
<stanis_sh> what is the way to convert html -> rtf?
<no0tic> joeytwiddle, eheh :)
<erUSUL> Sarah: -dvd-compat is for DVD video disks afaik... anyway can you see anything wrong on the logs /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ?
<nbkr> stanis_sh, Try OpenOffice Writer.
<antilpn> joeytwiddle, ok
<stanis_sh> It can't open the page.
<Sarah> erUSUL: I'll check, hang on
<der|kunstler> nbkr, yeah, did... I got it thanks, but the thing is... I have a QuadCore running @ 2.4 each core, I enabled speedstep and now I'm running all of them at 600Mhz, heh
<joeytwiddle> it says you can use "*" in the bind_address, but nothing about the host =/
<ubuntufreak> bastid_raZor: did that but the menu.lst doesn't change
<joeytwiddle> the problem is with your "*", how will it know which host to connect to?!
<der|kunstler> it's being underclocked
<mavi-> der|kunstler: they increase when its needed
<mavi-> der|kunstler: thats what speedstep is
<der|kunstler> mavi-, thank god, since I was getting worried at idle temps at 44C, now it's at 36C
<der|kunstler> mavi-, it's safe for the processor right ?
<mavi-> sure
<der|kunstler> mavi-, and I suppose that's the purpose of the CPUFreq applet
<joeytwiddle> antilpn: maybe you just want -R 21:localhost:21
<nbkr> stanis_sh, Did you try to open the file from the disk or directly from the web?
<Sarah> erUSUL: Lots of
<Sarah> erUSUL: ide and hdd errors that I don't understand
<stanis_sh> nbkr from the disk
<erUSUL> Sarah: search from the end backwards
<bluevapour> Hey guys, im looking for something light that will give me a text based display of my system performance hdd info etc on the desktop?
<antilpn> joeytwiddle, a remote forward at the momen i can only get it to 127.0.0.1 an then no other computer in the network can connect
<erUSUL> Sarah: can you post a sample on a pastebin?
<der|kunstler> mavi-, I'll do a render in maya/mental ray to see how it goes on full load
<nbkr> stanis_sh, Any errormessages?
<bluevapour> Anyone able to recommend me something
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<Antkin> USUL hello
<Sarah> erUSUL: Yes, hang on
<ubuntufreak> bastid_raZor:here is the update-grub output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58258/
<nbkr> bluevapour, There is a gnome-applet that does this. Superkaramba could also be a solution.
<susa_nilla> hola buenas
<bluevapour> Ok ill look into it, thanks buddy
<stanis_sh> nbkr: no. the word proccesser hangs.
<Netfeed> how can i check which fonts that is installed by default with ubuntu
<joeytwiddle> antilpn: what do you actually want to do?
<nbkr> stanis_sh, Try it from the console: "oowriter htmlfile.html" and see what output you get on the console.
<joeytwiddle> ssh can only forward ports, it can't make a virtual network for you ;)
<bluevapour> Ahh, im looking for one that isnt really dependant on KDE or GNOME?
<Sarah> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m213e219b
<mrh> hi all
<rinaldi_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4446113#post4446113 can anyone help me?
<Antkin> mrh Hello
<mrh> Hi Antkin
<stanis_sh>   nbkr: well, it opens it as a plain text :)
<mrh> Say, silliest question ever,
<neverblue> morning
<smrik`> joeytwiddle: any recommendations for a more "stable" version I thought gutsy iso is stable already, isn't it so?
<nbkr> bluevapour, Hm, don't know anything that independent, but a combination of cron, imagemagick and a custom background image could do the trick.
<mrh> How do I open an application from the command line? I have looked in several sources
<Antkin> mrh  Do you have a question or problem today?
<mrh> Antkin
<mrh> Antkin yes I do
<smrik`> Running the harddrive in qemu shows hlt flag set to 1 when chrooting to squashfs partition =\
<der|kunstler> mavi-, I'm wondering... all 4 cores are 100% now and the CPUFreq states 900 Mhz... is it the CPU Multiplier ?
<joeytwiddle> sry i don't know, it was just an idea ;)
<nbkr> stanis_sh, Plaintext with formatation, right?
<mrh> Antkin How do I open an application from the command line? I have looked in several sources
<antilpn> joeytwiddle, ftpserver that can´t have incoming-c -> router (whith ssh -r) -> and a client connect to this port that is forwarded to router
<Antkin> mrh Please give as much detail as you can we will try to help you todayl
<neverblue> mrh, which application?
<joeytwiddle> antilpn: and you say it works, but only once?
<mrh> Antkin clamav
<stanis_sh> nbkr: with the tags :) I can open it like this in emacs :) but I need to convert its presentation, not the mark-up
<joeytwiddle> i tried port-forwarding ftp once, but got very stuck
<mrh> neverblue clamav
<joeytwiddle> apparently ftp likes to open up other ports!
<PriceChild> mrh: type in clamav and press enter?
<Antkin> mrh I use Clamav
<joeytwiddle> (unless you use it in a certain mode)
<Sarah> erUSUL: Make any sense to you? =/
<mrh> PriceChild just type in clamav
<antilpn> joeytwiddle, no i can only forward to the routers 127.0.0.1:21 and then i cant connect from other computers
<mrh> PriceChild ?
<VeganCheesesteak> my on going harddrive saga....   is there anyway to unmount a drive in a usb enclosure so i can fsck it?  when i unmount the drive it isnt accessable in /dev....
<mrh> PriceChild I just tried that
<neverblue> mrh, did you install it?
<mrh> neverblue yes I did
<joeytwiddle> i fear you won't manage it with port forwarding, unless you forward *all* ports FTP might use
<Soulsublime> I've found someone with a similar problem to mine
<antilpn> joeytwiddle, ok
<neverblue> mrh, how? using symatec/apt-get/aptitude, or from source or something odd?
<mrh> neverblue I did it through the update utility
<neverblue> mrh, i am unaware of what you mean by update utility, as its not an update, if your installing it
<stevecasper> is there a way to install exe files with ubuntu?
<LjL> !wine > stevecasper    (stevecasper, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mrh> neverblue I installed it before through the add/remove then uninstalled it using same
<neverblue> mrh, so it is 'uninstalled' then?
<rinaldi_> hi im having problems with playing videos, can anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4446113#post4446113
<mrh> neverblue then it was on the update utility
<stevecasper> is wine hard to use..im scared
<mrh> neverblue I thought it was, but it was not
<neverblue> stevecasper, it takes some reading, what are you trying to install ?
<erUSUL> Sarah: just reading... no not mauch sense maybe a kernel bug or faulty hardware...
<tocmo0nlord> can someone send me the r8187.ko driver in  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x ?
<neverblue> mrh, does 'man clamav' give you the help file ?
<LjL> stevecasper, why do you want to run Windows programs, for a start? certainly, it's harder than just running them in Windows, many times.
<Tucksedo> good morning all
<Sarah> erUSUL: Pretty sure I can rule out faulty hardware, I was able to burn without a hitch from gentoo livecd.
<Sarah> erUSUL: Kernel bug sounds more likely
<mrh> neverblue one sec
<jamesrdorn> Anyone happen to be in the boston, ma area and get the Boston Globe?
<stevecasper> studying psychology....need this cd they gave me to work
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrh> neverblue no it does not
<neverblue> msh, there is a #clamav channel here on Freenode...
<neverblue> mrh, http://wiki.clamav.net/Main/WebHome <<-- you may want to read the documentation on how to use it, located here
<mrh> neverblue ok, I will look there, thanks, I figured just the command for opening it from the cmd line
<nzvip> How can I make my /proc/acpi/video/whatever/brightness supported?  Despite the fact that all my four "brightness" files respond "<unsupported>".  Does this have anything to do with which graphics card I am using?
<LjL> mrh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<nzvip> I am using a Intel Graphics Card btw.
<mrh> LjL thanks
<vallhalla81> hi all i am having trouble with open movie editor on ubuntu 7.10 can any one help?
<mrh> Thanks everyone - bye
<booster_> can someone tell me were i can find a source list for 7.10 gusty ???
<Antkin> Tucksedo hello
<neverblue> mrh, seems you want to do: clamscan
<erUSUL> Sarah: you can try another kernel maybe the hardy one (dl the deb from packages.ubuntu.com) ¿??
<LjL> Antkin: tucksedo left 4 minutes ago.
<neverblue> mrh, then use 'man clamscan' for reference
<mithu> hello
<ik1vel> ciao
<mithu> ciao
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mithu> I am mithu, from Pisa, Italy
<LanceHaig> Is ther a way to use apt-get to reset a dapper server to a default install?
<Antkin> mithu Hello
<mithu> I cant say Italiano
<Sarah> erUSUL: Yes, I think I'll give that a spin, thank you
<mithu> I can understand English
<Crysis> what is cloning MAC ?
<neverblue> LanceHaig, so that every package undos... I dont think so
<LjL> mithu: then feel freel to ask your question
<Antkin> mithu I am English
<rabiddachshund> I want to be able to share my hdd over my network. Would I use Samba for that?
<neverblue> rabiddachshund, or nfs (network file share)
<LanceHaig> not good
<mithu> No, How I install yahoo messenger to Linux version
<neverblue> mithu, i would recommend pidgin
<vallhalla81> mithu: use pidgin
<rabiddachshund> neverblue: is there a package in synaptic that will configure it for me?
<booster_> pidgin is noce
<neverblue> rabiddachshund, http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<booster_> nice*
<vallhalla81> hi all i am having trouble with open movie editor on ubuntu 7.10 can any one help?
<mithu> Yes, I have Pidgin, but I am newuser for linux
<mithu> Thanks for your advise
<LjL> mithu, i think the default Ubuntu IM client (Pidgin) supports Yahoo. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin
<vallhalla81> mithu: just add user select msn and put the usual details in
<mithu> okay, thanks
<vallhalla81> np
<booster_> is there a repository for just games...????.....i need one for gusty
<mterwoord> hi everybody
<mterwoord> i have a question about jeos: how many ram is it able to address?
<bastid_raZor> !games > booster_
<mithu> Excuse me, can I chat to my yahoo partnets from Pidgin?
<suraj> How can i monitor my system changes after i install a binary?
<booster_> mithu yes....you just have to add your yahoo account
<VeganCheesesteak> File system question... I have an IDE drive in an external usb enclosure. I need to run fsck on it but when i unmount it, it is no longer accessible in /dev. Is there a way around this?
<mithu> okay, thanks
<mithu> I am just trying to check from Pidgin
<Thingymebob> vallhalla81: I had alsorts of issues with open movie editor - a lot of its to do with your ffmpeg support. I switched to cinelerra Community version in the end. Its not in any repos though
<booster_> there is no voice and cam for pidgin yet
<Antkin> LjL Why didn't someone respond to tucksedo, He she just gave up and left. I have been asked not to great people. Yet this is one that got away
<Gothfunc> is there a way of finding out what the value of the mouse buttons i'm pressing are?  i'm trying to configure my buttons and wheel etc. but something's not right.
<mithu> ohh, okay, no voice from Pidgin
<neverblue> for voice, I would suggest Skype or kopete
<vallhalla81> Thingymebob: do you have a link please?
<iDivine> I'm trying to remove some plugins from, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, but it says I don't have permission to do so. I am Root.
<chris062689> Your going to have to pay someone a lot of people to have someone a LOT of money to make a video / voice plugin.
<booster_> mithu you wont find a good client to use voice and cam in linix...
<danand> VeganCheesesteak - can i just ask why you need the /dev entry to remain after you unmount the device?
<LjL> Antkin, life goes on, and once again, you're offtopic. last warning.
<Sarah> quit
<as> sarah
<chris062689> she let.
<neverblue> iDivine, is firefox open and running?
<Thingymebob> http://cv.cinelerra.org/
<chris062689> *left.
<smartface> Hi, I've downloaded package "torrentflux". I can access the webui, but I can't find the files, where are they located
<Gothfunc> anyone?
<iDivine> neverblue, Yes  =\, Close?
<Antkin> Ljl do you want to post in a private channel?
<neverblue> iDivine, well, its using the files your attempting to delete (not sure why your manually removing them)
<iDivine> neverblue, Still says I dont have permission.
<suraj> Is there some kind of "system changes monitoring tool" ? I need to detect what changes are made by a binary installer.
<VeganCheesesteak> danand: i want to run fsck on the drive... is there another way?
<vallhalla81> Thingymebob: thank you
<neverblue> iDivine, have you used pastebin before?
<neverblue> !pastebin | iDivine
<iDivine> neverblue, Well, I'm trying to remove the totem plugins. And yes I have,why?...
<ubotu> iDivine: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> Antkin, you already know what's the right channel for this sort of issues.
<neverblue> iDivine, mind posting your command line commands/errors ?
<iDivine> "Cannot move "/usr/lib/moz...p-plugin.so" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder."
<Antkin> Yes I do will you meet me there now?
<danand> VeganCheesesteak - sorry - i get what you mean now... i misread your original post.
<G1015> Anyone here use truecrypt?
<neverblue> iDivine, remove entirely? or do you want to substitute it for something else (totem) ?
<prashant> how to use myth tv
<VeganCheesesteak> danand: is it possible? or am i wasting time?
<iDivine> neverblue, I'm just trying to remove them.
<prashant> how to use myth tv
<neverblue> iDivine, awaiting your pastebin URL
<danand> VeganCheesesteak - i'm not too sure. i should imagine its possible.
<rinaldi_> prashant: try #mythtv-users
<Bryan> I seem to be having a problem with the nvidia restricted driver.
<prashant> how
<suraj> Is is possible to detect changes after installing a binary?
<iDivine> neverblue, http://pastebin.com/m24b15059
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive just tested one of my scheduled cron jobs in webmin, and its done some, but come up with an error: /home/mylink probably not smb-filesystem  any ideas about that?
<Bryan> Everytime I install it, my laptop goes crazy, and forgets my screen resoultion, and when I click on the restricted hardware manager it says that it (the restricted river) isn't in use. Anyone got any ideas?
<smartface> Is there a way I can see what's taking up space on my hard drive from the terminal?
<prashant> #mythtv-users
<rinaldi_> prashant: do "/join #mythtv users"
<rinaldi_> sorry, #mythtv-users
<xif> How can I expand Stuffit (.sit) archives in Gutsy?
<joeytwiddle> smartface: i use du -sk * | sort -n -k 1
<joeytwiddle> you might want to add .* too, in case your firefox cache got huge ;)
<smartface> thanks joeytwiddle, and its on a server so i dont think so :P
<smartface> How does one remove a user from the terminal?
<joeytwiddle> depends how long he's been there
<scott_> Hey, I have a question.
<joeytwiddle> if he's been there a long time, try hammer+chisel
<smartface> haha
<scott_> I was wondering if someone would be able to help me?
<smartface> I'm just looking for the opposite of adduser
<Idleone> only if you ask a question scott_
<rinaldi_> !ask| scott_
<ubotu> scott_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stanis_sh> scott_: it depends
<Lartza_> how could i use two different languages with festival?
<joeytwiddle> smartface: userdel is the opposite of useradd (which is the chat-free version of adduser)
<Idleone> smartface, deluser perhaps.
<G1015> Anyways I used truecrypt 5 and encrypted an entire USB HDD.. i've been adding files to it and it's been working fine.  I used up around 50 gigs of the drive.  Now when I mount it what was once a directory now looks like a file and I can't reach any of my data.  Also the drive is now considered read only.  The 50 gigs of space is still taken up so I assume my files are still there but they are not showing up.  Anyone help? is my drive corrupted?
<smartface> thanks joeytwiddle
<iDivine> So, All my movies I downloaded are black and white, but were never like that yesterday. What seems to be the problem?...
<scott_> Is there a way to set up the file browser so I can cut and paste files? I can't find out how to set permissions to do so.
<joeytwiddle> subconscious fetish for old movies
<xif> How can I expand Stuffit (.sit) archives in Gutsy?
<smartface> joeytwiddle you on a roll :D
<nemo> G1015: shouldn't you be asking in the truecrypt channel?
<joeytwiddle> lol i can only get worse ;)
<genii> xif: You may find some help here http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/stuffit-archives.html
<G1015> good point heh
<danand> VeganCheesesteak - you still there?
<Idleone> !unrar | xif
<ubotu> xif: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<VeganCheesesteak> danand: yup, i think i may have got it...
<genii> Idleone: unrar doesn't deal with sit file extension
<neverblue> iDivine, my pastebin URL wasnt resolving
<xif> Idleone: stuffit != rar
<Idleone> genii, I was not sure if it did but figured it was a good start point
<iDivine> neverblue, new problem, So, All my movies I downloaded are black and white, but were never like that yesterday. What seems to be the problem?
<VeganCheesesteak> danand: i unmounted (umount) as super user.... then its at /dev/sdd1
<federa> hi!!!
<ripper666> does anyone know how to enable or configure my audio so i can hears digital sound my analog sound woks fine
<smartface> Is there a way I can strip a ubuntu install from all desktop components to free up space/memory (gnome and all its progs)
<ripper666> my speakers are digital headphones r analog no sound from speakers
<xif> god I hate apple
<Antkin> federa Hi
<Idleone> xif, apple != microsoft
<bastid_raZor> LjL; heh.. another days bun i take it..
<genii> smartface: use at own risk: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
<vallhalla81> Thingymebob:  thank you it works very well
<bastid_raZor> ban rather.
<LjL> indeed.
<dfgdfgdfgdfg> õóé
<xif> Idleone: yeah, Apple is a bit worse, except for being smaller.
<scott_> Is there a way to set up the file browser so I can cut and paste files with root permission?
<LjL> !english | dfgdfgdfgdfg
<ubotu> dfgdfgdfgdfg: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Thingymebob> smartface: userdel
<dfgdfgdfgdfg> ÕÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÉ
<danand> VeganCheesesteak - fdisk -l should still list the drive even though its not mounted - so should still be able to run fsck on it
<federa> i've a question...what about" qmake"??...i'm trying to compile kde4...
<Antkin> Hello
<mbnoimi> Hi All,
<vallhalla81> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mbnoimi> I want to know How I can download packages for ubuntu throw Windows
<smartface> Hmm ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove everything
<smartface> How can I uninstall Gnome?
<Pici> mbnoimi: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<mbnoimi> in my country we've bad internet
<bastid_raZor> smartface; try removing gdm
<Bryan> When I enable the restricted river (nvidia) on my computer (inspiron 1520) it tells me toe restart. When I do, it always starts in low graphics mode. Why is this?
<scott_> Is there a way to set up the file browser so I can cut and paste files????
<Bryan> driver*
 * goldenfox loves gnome -.-
<mbnoimi> Pici: but there are many depends
 * smartface loves the terminal <3
<Pici> mbnoimi: There isn't any other way unfortunately.
<bastid_raZor> Bryan; run nvidia-settings afterward to configure the nvidia driver?
<VeganCheesesteak> danand: cool...thanks!
<mbnoimi> Pici: this is bad
<mbnoimi> :'(
<goldenfox> mbnoimi, you can try editing the xorg.conf manually
<mbnoimi> goldenfox: I cound't understant?!
<goldenfox> ops sorry wrong user
<bastid_raZor> scott_; run your file browser with gksudo possibly?
<mbnoimi> Pici: I looked for this option and I found this link
<mbnoimi> http://nonetdebs.homeip.net/
<scott_> bastid>> How do I do that?
<artti> Question, which i choose, create disk from the contents of the image or image inside
<yago> hi
<danand> VeganCheesesteak - np :) - may wanna take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458770
<mbnoimi> Pici:
<mbnoimi> but after dwonloading deb files I coulnd't know how I can install them
<Ubuntumunu> is there a way to see the log file on a nick that is not online? (Konversation) if similar to mirc, where is the program stored so i can manually find it?
<bastid_raZor> scott_; in terminal .. i'm guessing at gksudo but it would be something similiar ex.. gksudo nautilus
<Antkin> Hello all
<joeytwiddle> mbnoimi: dpkg -i <deb_file>
<mbnoimi> joeytwiddle: I want to install all deb in one command
<Pici> mbnoimi: You can install .deb files by double clicking on them in gnome or by using sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ripper666> need help with getting sound i gots no digital sound man i want to here me speakers
<scott_> bastid>> IT should be possible to setup nautilus to always launch it with root permissions?
<VeganCheesesteak> danand:  perfect. nothing worse than the feeling of a failing drive :(  hopefully i can get it to boot so i can retrieve my data.
<Pici> !deb | mbnoimi
<ubotu> mbnoimi: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<joeytwiddle> mbnoimi: it probably works on multiple files; try "man dpkg" ;)
<Pici> mbnoimi: Also, that site is neat, /me bookmarks
<mrunagi> when a software package says 'mac osx' and 'universal'.....does the universal mean it will run on linux?
<KaiForce> anyone know what command line option will allow rdesktop to display the desktop background?  when I run it through the GUI, it shows, but with a command line, no joy.
<bastid_raZor> scott_; that i don't know.. i'm would guess it isn't impossible but that sounds like a bad idea to me :)
<zossso> I would love if gnome-terminal opened by default on my second display.  I'm using NVIDIA's TwinView.  Any suggestions?
<joeytwiddle> btw doesn't nonetdebs suggest how to do that?!
<HorzA_> what was the name of the program that can mount network computers? linneybor or something
<mbnoimi> Pici: after downloading specific software I get mant depends that's mean I must install depnds then installa the software
<SeanChambers> everytime I reboot a ubuntu server, it sets the time to 1 hour ahead of EST
<SeanChambers> so, right now it is 11:44AMEST, my ubuntu server is setting itsefl to 12:44EST
<prenat> lu je mapelle jean
<LjL> !fr | prenat
<ubotu> prenat: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<booster_> hey guys..i have a realtek high def onboard sound card on an intel chip set board, i installed 7.10 gusty and i have sound but the quality realy sucks, i looked at my sound card in device manager and it said its an intel sound card, my question is can i try a realtek hd driver ??? do you think it will help the quality of the sound ??
<joeytwiddle> mbnoimi: they expect you to run: sudo bash updates
<zossso> HorzA_: `smbmount`?
<HorzA_> il try :)
<Pici> mbnoimi: You can install them all at once from the cli by using wildcards, like: sudo dpkg -i  *.deb
<prenat> putin pk i a de langlai compfren rien
<LjL> !language | prenat
<ubotu> prenat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> prenat: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ripper666> booster are you using digital sound or analog
<mbnoimi> Pici: all the depeds will teake in cosider
<Pici> mbnoimi: They should.
<zossso> HorzA_: what kind of network? windows?
<booster_> ripper666,  hmmm i dont realy know
<mbnoimi> Pici: thanks
<booster_> ripper666,  any easy way to find out??
<prashant_> grub r u there
<prenat> fuck you
<mirbogat> i'm trying to reformat my USB-pendrive but I am getting this message: "
<mirbogat> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument.
<mirbogat> The kernel still uses the old table.
<mirbogat> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<smartface> !language | prenat
<mirbogat> sorry
<FloodBot2> mirbogat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> prenat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aeon> +
<Bryan> I tried running nvidia-settings, after restarting (from installing the restricted river) and it says I'm not using it. Any help (Nvidia driver btw)
<HorzA_> zossso, have a ubuntu server and want to play music so i have to mount samba share
<zossso> cat prenat > /dev/null
<ripper666> booster: what kind of jsack fo you put into your computer???? does it look like a headphone jack or more like the jacks you put into your tv
<mirbogat> I have tried to reboot but nothing helps, what am i doing wrong?
<ripper666> Bryan instal envy
<bastid_raZor> Bryan; i'm at a loss then.. :\
<booster_> ripper666, they are like head phone jacks
<ripper666> it will set it up for you
<Bryan> no
<Bryan> fuck envy
<Bryan> I'm not screwing with that thing again
<LjL> !language | brytan
<ubotu> brytan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bryan> sorry >_>
<smartface> serious !language today :(
<ripper666> booster: o ok then you have ananlog
<richard> I need help , i deleted a .tras-richard folder in a ntfs partition and everytime i try to delete smthing it says delete it permanently, any 1 on how to restore that bin folder?
<ripper666> *analog
<Bryan> Okay, so any OTHER suggestions, besides installing envy?
<prashant_> show the setting of mythtv
<zossso> HorzA_: Want your Ubuntu server to  share music to windows computer (iTunes) or different setup?
<ripper666> Bryan: envy did not work for you
<SeanChambers> everytime I reboot a ubuntu server, it sets the time to 1 hour ahead of EST
<smartface> Can anyone tell me where I can find the torrentflux files from the .deb once it's installed?
<smartface> Cant find in /var
<Bryan> ripper666, Last time I installed it, I had to format my ubuntu partition.
<Bryan> ripper666, so you might say I don't like it >_>
<ripper666> Bryan: wow that sucks i wounder y that happend worked great for me
<booster_> ripper666, when i play open arena the sound is really choppy and when i plug the head phones in the front of the tower the speakers dont turn them selves off
<prashant_> show the setting of mythtv
<spaghetti_knife> does anyone know of any good apps with which to encrypt my hard drive?
<ripper666> booster: well it sound like you need some drivers
<spaghetti_knife> I'm using kgpg, but when I right-click my folder, it doesn't have "actions>encrypt file" on it.
<prashant_> show the setting of mythtv
<booster_> ok im downloading the realtek hd audio codecs from the realtek site
<spaghetti_knife> How do I encrypted hard drive?
<zossso> HorzA_: Might check out Places->Network  || System->Administration->Share Folders
<HorzA_> zossso, fixed it with LinNeyborhood :)
<zossso> HorzA_: cool!
<spaghetti_knife> Does anyone know of a good way to encrypt files without using an archive manager?
<zossso> How would I get gnome-terminal to default open on my second display?  I'm using NVIDIA's TwinView.
<suraj> Is is possible to detect changes after installing a binary?
<prashant_> show the setting of mythtv
<armando76> hi
<armando76> hola
<Rimfrost> someone else having problems with x64 ubuntu?
<erUSUL> spaghetti_knife: gpg
<spaghetti_knife> !gpg
<Rimfrost> i have no splash screen at all. it boots, the Keep Kernel Alive, Setting Kernel Tables to then it comes numbers after that the screen becomes black and says No Signal in 7-8 secs then login screen?
<jayr168> just installed gutsy gibbon
<erUSUL> !info gpg | spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: Package gpg does not exist in gutsy
<Rimfrost> it looks like it is buggy, and not so little
<spaghetti_knife> I tried to encrypt a directory, but gpg doesn't encrypt directories.
<erUSUL> !info gnupg | spaghetti_knife
<ubotu> spaghetti_knife: gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.6-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 845 kB, installed size 4500 kB
<thezapper> hello downloaded the newst 7.10 cd tried to install right after gnome has been loaded my notebook shuts down
<Jack_Sparrow> thezapper, try ctrl-alt F2 at the blank screen see if you get a term
<SoerenW> moin
<gan> based on the doc of ubuntu i made a livecd , but it is not mountiong the filesystem , since the aufs is missing
<gan> what to do
<CarlFK> I run thunderbird over ssh.  today all of it's icons are 'garbage' and every other line of subject has garbage graphics.  46k screen shot http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/tb_icons.png
<Gothfunc> i'm having real problems with imwheel.  i'm trying to get my thumb button to work.  when i run imwheel my mouse wheel goes back/forward in firefox as well as scrolling up and down, and the thumb button does not go back even though i've added 'None,Thumb1,Alt_L|Left' to '.*'.  i can't seem to find anything in the imwheel config that makes the mousewheel go back/forward.  help!
<fabio> go fsck yourself
<murlidhar> my earlier system was linux mint 4.0 so before installing ubuntu i copied my themes from /usr/share/themes and put into ubuntu but the problem is that the themes are looking ugly .
<murlidhar> can somebody help me
<fabio> they are not enough
<fabio> you need a theme engine too
<jimcooncat> I want to do a bulk extraction of email attachments. Is there a way to do that with thunderbird?
<murlidhar> murrine is installed in ubuntu i guess
<murlidhar> fabio, ^
<fabio> how does it look ?
<gan> how to solve the aufs problem in livecd
<genii> jimcooncat: https://addons.mozilla.org/thunderbird/addon/556
<murlidhar> it looks as if i am in windows 98
<jimcooncat> thank you so much, genii!
<genii> jimcooncat: np
<CarlFK> nm, apt-get upgrade the other box fixed it.
<fabio> i suppose it' due o the theme engine
<oriana>  	/msg OvF|M|BurnYourTV XDCC SEND #12
<fabio> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines
<Cyntrox> Hey, what's the line I have to add to the top of a Python script to make it run in the Python interpreter...? I forgot xD
<optiq> anyone have experience with nautilus stability problems when selecting a lot of files?
<fabio> those files in /user/share/themes are not enough to enable the theme
<murlidhar> fabio, so do u mean i can copy the theme engine from mint?
<fabio> if the gtk version matchs
<murlidhar> fabio, mint is based on ubuntu 7.10
<fabio> you can try
<fabio> if a theme just looks fine as win 98 i think it's due to the theme engine
<vallhalla81> i have the cube activate is there any way to change the picture behind the cube while it is rotating?
<Gothfunc> bleh.  tough getting help here even when you provide lots of info and it's not an obscure topic.  anyone else find the same?
<murlidhar> fabio, but i copied the themes into the folder using superuser
<fabio> how about clearlooks ?
<genii> Cyntrox: #! /usr/bin/python
<Cyntrox> Thanks, genii
<murlidhar> i will check right now
<fabio> brb
<mtL_> schlimm
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: use the ccsm and change the skydome
<Gothfunc> even that gets ignored :|
<genii> Cyntrox: np
<erUSUL> !ccsm > vallhalla81
<vallhalla81> !ccsm
<optiq> Gothfunc,  you might have better luck on the forums
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> Cyntrox: You can also put file extension of .py
<Gothfunc> optiq: with this problem, or in general?
<murlidhar> exit
<murlidhar> quit
<optiq> i didnt see your problem, i meant in general
<Gothfunc> optiq: right
<Gothfunc> thanks
<vallhalla81> perfect thankyou
<fabio> tip: disable the ipv6 support
<Al-Hur> Hi. I have an exe file that can be run with no setup necessary. I want to run it in Linux. Whats the easiest way?
<fabio> wine
<Cyntrox> genii: That didn't work... I think it tried to run it in bash or something, because it yelled at me that I used unknown commands. However, it worked when I, instead of just giving the terminal the script name, gave it "python <script name>"
<erUSUL> Al-Hur: use wine
<fabio> but if it's a .net executable you need mono
<fabio> mono spyware.exe or wine malware.exe
<genii> Cyntrox: Usually ./filename       will decide from the #! /binary/name        what to use to run it. You can force python by python ./filename ot python /ful/pathname/filename
<Al-Hur> Will wine run it easily, no problems?
<fabio> most of the time
<erUSUL> Al-Hur: depends on the program check appdb.winehq.org
<fabio> lot of .exe are supported by wine
<shival> how to install themes in ubuntu
<fabio> even though i wasn't able to run ms  office under it
<Pici> !themes > shival (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !changetheme > shival (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<fabio> what themes ?
<maj> hrm, does mkfs.ext3 always take long time
<Cyntrox> Does Ubuntu come with some sort of built-in firewall or something similar that could be disrupting my attempts at making a TCP connection over LAN? It works in Windows... Or is there some difference between networking in Python in Windows and Ubuntu?
<maj> or is it my disk?
<shival> plz tell me
<Pici> !firewall | Cyntrox
<ubotu> Cyntrox: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gan> how to solve the aufs problem in livecd
<maj> its a 1.65 r5 array
<maj> 1.65TB
<Cyntrox> Thanks, Pici
<Pici> Cyntrox: Sure thing
<fabio> shival, icon theme ?
<maj> anyone?
<zossso> What is a good way of default opening an application on a second display? I'm using NVIDIA's TwinView.
<joeytwiddle> maj, maybe you can run it in verbose mode (-v?), so  it will show  you its progress ^^
<bastid_raZor> zossso; #nvidia might be able to help
<erUSUL> maj: yes it takes a long time jfs and xfs are quicker creating the fs (and in general or so i heard)
<zossso> bastid_raZor: thx
<maj> well, i mean, its showing me progress, but thats the first time i run it (ever), and this controller was writing very slow under windows
<maj> so i am kinda not sure :P
<maj> thast why i am trying ubuntu, to figure out if its the drivers or the controller itself
<maj> ok, i'll wait then, th
<maj> x
<Adys> Is there a non-kde optimized version of KhexEdit? it's absolutely awesome, but the interface is a bit weird sometimes under gnome
<fabio> there are some hex editors under gnome
<fabio> i'm not sure they are way better
<fabio> try bless or ghex
<Adys> will do, thanks
<Adys> ghex looks good
<Adys> cheers fabio
<murlidhar> fabio, thanks now i installed the murrine engine and works fine just as before
<fabio> or maybe you can try some win program
<fabio> murrine engine is the fastest
<maj> erUSUL, if i want to partition to XFS, do i still mark the partition as 83 (hex) during fdisk?
<murlidhar> fabio: yes i am loving these themes from mint 4.0
<erUSUL> maj: use gparted it will far easier
<erUSUL> maj: and yes you still mark it as 83
<maj> don't i need X to run gparted?
<murlidhar> fabio: however there are some things i am missing like when i right-click on the desktop there is a option to open a terminal
<murlidhar> fabio: any idea how i get that in this
<fabio> maybe
<fabio> nautilus has some scrpting ability
<fabio> scripting
<erUSUL> maj: yes indeed; if you are on terminal you can use parted ;) but fdisk is ok
<Juhaz> murlidhar, install nautilus-open-terminal extension
<fabio> but i can't remember how to do it now
<murlidhar> Juhaz: thanks
<murlidhar> fabio: Juhaz has given me a tip
<muchacho> how do you activate nfs file locking for openoffice?  using gutsy client/feisty server and oo v2.3
<fabio> yes, you can add commands to it
<vinconzo> hi
<AstorZZZ> Got dual monitors working :)
<AstorZZZ> how do you change in which monitor panel is shown?
<muchacho> AstorZZZ cool what card(s) did you use
<mehdi> hi
<mehdi> how r u guys
<mehdi> :)
<AstorZZZ> ati x1950 pro
<Cyntrox> I just did "sudo iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT" for input, output AND forward, yet I still can't get my server working?! What could be wrong?
<murlidhar> Juhaz: do i have to cnrtl alt backspace ?
<muchacho> AstorZZZ it has 2 dvi or 2 vga?
<Juhaz> murlidhar, nautilus -q
<muchacho> or 1 ea
<vinconzo> is it possible to use an old pc with a wifi card and an ethernet card as a wifi router?
<Juhaz> murlidhar, ctrl+alt+backspace will work, but there's no need to kill everything else.
<AstorZZZ> muchacho:  2 dvi
<ibou> how to read dvd with mplayer ?
<muchacho> AstorZZZ how much did it run you?
<fabio> mplayer dvd://1
<AstorZZZ> ?
<muchacho> AstorZZZ what did it cost
<murlidhar> Juhaz: didn't work
<theall> i am having trouble compiling alsa.... here is the output: http://paste-it.net/6973
<theall> i just cant get the danm thing to compile
<murlidhar> brb
<AstorZZZ> well, i bought the card and monitors long time ago soo
<muchacho> AstorZZZ is there a feature or description to look for to make sure the card can do dual display?  or does having 2 outputs = it will do it?
<geirha> Cyntrox: what applications doesn't work?
<frank232> theall: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<muchacho> AstorZZZ i saw some 1 dvi 1 vga cards pretty cheap at newegg but i want ot make sure it can do dual display
<theall> i am pretty sure i do
<AstorZZZ> muchacho: dunno, i think having two outputs is enough
<Cyntrox> geirha: My own Python server... It works on my Windows box.
<muchacho> how do you activate nfs file locking for openoffice?  using gutsy client/feisty server and oo v2.3
<muchacho> AstorZZZ thanx
<AstorZZZ> unless both outputs are connected to one, (just to get vga and dvi on one card)
<murlidhar> Juhaz: worked after cnrt alt backspace
<muchacho> AstorZZZ ok thats what i am afraid of
<murlidhar> Juhaz: there is also one problem
<muchacho> AstorZZZ surely there must be a feature or desc one can look for
<AstorZZZ> my old video card, FX5600 agp had two outputs too
<AstorZZZ> 1 vga, 1 dvi
<AstorZZZ> had no problems too
<geirha> Cyntrox: if you run the app, then type "netstat -nap | less", can you see the python app?
<murlidhar> Juhaz: after loggin in . i lose all the panels and icons on the desktop and after sometime i get back to the desktop.
<vallhalla81> i am not sure what it is called but on some videos of ubuntu you see a scroling bar of icons insted of a fixed one can anyone tell me what it is called and how do i do it?
<vallhalla81> at the top of the screen i meen
<geirha> Cyntrox: might need a sudo in front of netstat btw
<Cyntrox> geirha: Yes, I can.
<Juhaz> murlidhar, that shouldn't be related, certainly not the panels. which ubuntu version is this?
<muchacho> should nfs file locking be working by default?
<geirha> Cyntrox: it's bound to the correct port, and the ip 0.0.0.0?
<Cyntrox> geirha, yes. Its state is also 'LISTEN'.
<Emilian> hi, I would like to know how I can install apxs..I have done "sudo apt-get install apache2-threaded-dev" and installed it fine, but doing "locate apxs" brings nothing up
<Deeppact> Hello, Is there a way to view network users, so i can see which ip's are connected?
<geirha> Cyntrox: and if you telnet to that port, you get an error?
<vallhalla81> i am not sure what it is called but on some videos of ubuntu you see a scroling bar of icons insted of a fixed one can anyone tell me what it is called and how do i do it?
<genii> !intelhda theall: I recommend using the method ubotu suggests for !intelhda fix. Use some lib newer than 1.0.9 than you are now though, I recommend 1.0.16. And you just need: sudo ./configure    instead of the: sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel        that the link suggests.
<Squawk> Deeppact, netstat --inet
<genii> bah
<genii> !intelhda | theall: I recommend using the method ubotu suggests for !intelhda fix. Use some lib newer than 1.0.9 than you are now though, I recommend 1.0.16. And you just need: sudo ./configure    instead of the: sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel        that the link suggests.
<ubotu> theall: I recommend using the method ubotu suggests for !intelhda fix. Use some lib newer than 1.0.9 than you are now though, I recommend 1.0.16. And you just need: sudo ./configure    instead of the: sudo ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel        that the link suggests.: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<fabio> Emilian: do dpkg -L apache2-threaded-dev
<Emilian> I will try that fabio
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Cyntrox> geirha, if I do it with the PC it's hosted on, it works, but if I do it from another PC on the lan, it doesn't work
<bastid_raZor> or not.
<ubuntu89> ?
<muchacho> should nfs file locking be working by default?
<Amaranth> rawr
<bastid_raZor> i refuse to stay split for long
<Amaranth> I felt naked there for a bit
<Deeppact> Squawk, I still cant see the ips connected to the network like 192.168.0.120 instead i see a list of things like this: tcp        0   6628 deeppact-desktop.:54130 148.205.208.105:35264   ESTABLISHED
<bastid_raZor> cover up man..
<theall> genjj, i have tried that link, but i cant get it to compile
<vallhalla81> i am not sure what it is called but on some videos of ubuntu you see a scroling bar of icons insted of a fixed one can anyone tell me what it is called and how do i do it?
<murlidhar> vallhalla81: http://www.picturewizard.com/pic.asp?u=13266AF/0/Screenshot.png
<Emilian> that worked fabio, showed the path to it :)
<bastid_raZor> vallhalla81; avant windows manager perhaps?
<murlidhar> vallhalla81: follow this link u will understand
<Squawk> Deeppact, actualy that might only show connections from the local machine, hmm
<Yan1> Hi
<vallhalla81> murlidhar:  thank you but not quite what i meen
<Yan1> How can I mount iso-images?
<Squawk> Deeppact, have a look at iptraf (a utility you will need to get with apt-get)
<murlidhar> vallhalla81: then ? can u show me the video perhaps i can understand
<geirha> Cyntrox: that's odd. Perhaps you are using a different version of python on ubuntu, one that has an api that defaults to only accepting local connections or something
<erUSUL> !iso | Yan1
<ubotu> Yan1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Yan1> thanks erUSUL
<Squawk> Deeppact, actualy, man netstat, I would be amazed if you can't do what you want with netstat, but I never had to do what you descire, so never looked into it
<murlidhar> Yan1: there is simple iso mounting method given in the tomubuntu blog
<Cyntrox> geirha, odd indeed. I don't know. I do know that I have the newest version of Ubuntu though... Freshly installed.
<kuba> hey, anyone has any idea how to get latin special characters antialiased in cvs emacs? generally they are switched to another font.
<murlidhar> Yan1: i mean tomubuntu blog
<tato73> hi all! i'm searching a clone of game zuma of popcap games for my ubuntu....is this possible?
<vallhalla81> murlidhar:  i will find a link one moment
<AstorZZZ> opera tab switching works slowly
<AstorZZZ> gutsy 7.10
<AstorZZZ> It works instantly in win
<vallhalla81> murlidhar:  i found a link that shows the same thing on beryl
<vallhalla81> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM&feature=related
<fabio> do you use opera ?
<kane77> does the NAT use random port if the desired port is not available (in udp communication)?
<brobostigon> good evening
<AstorZZZ> fabio: yes, i love it
<fabio> try using the standard theme
<tlacuache> hey, i'm trying to do something with "tar" and i'm not exactly sure how:
<tlacuache> i want to create an archive with a file in it, so i'm doing something like this:
<tlacuache> tar cvf hello.tar /home/tlacuache/Desktop/hello
<tlacuache> however, in my tar archive, i end up with the full subdirectory tree
<fabio> opera is a qt application if i'm not wrong
<AstorZZZ> fabio: i'm using standard theme(i've changed it at least)
<brobostigon> can you get opera for powerpc ubuntu??
<tlacuache> /home/tlacuache/Desktop
<FloodBot1> tlacuache: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tlacuache> what I really just want is for "hello" to be in hello.tar, without any directories
<murlidhar> Yan1: i found the  link http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/12/gmount-iso-is-small-tool-written-using.html
<tlacuache> is there a way i can do it without having to change directories to the directory with "hello" and doing it with relative paths?
<AstorZZZ> fabio: what being a qt application means?
<erUSUL> tlacuache: a tar with only one file makes no sense
<AstorZZZ> it doesnt have to be slow
<bruenig> indeed
<tlacuache> it was an example
<tlacuache> there will be more files
<AstorZZZ> it seems like webpages are rendered in software
<fabio> is't not like the whole gnome stuff
<erUSUL> tlacuache: tar is a tool that congragates several files into one (witout compression)
<tlacuache> tar cvf hello.tar /path/to/hello1 /path/to/hello2 /path/to/hello3
<fabio> but the gui is qt based
<jovitosg> hi people. do you know if ubuntu has the software convertxtodvd,? this is a windows software but i need to know if in ubuntu exists a software like this?
<tlacuache> right, i know that.
<tlacuache> what i want to do is
<tlacuache> tar cvf hello.tar /path/to/hello1 /path/to/hello2 /path/to/hello3
<tlacuache> without having the directory structure in the tar file
<Adys> jovitosg:  tried running it under Wine?
<Yan1> sorry tomubuntu blog?
<murlidhar> vallhalla81: err i can't watch it flash is not installed in my  os . i gotta install it first . do u know how to install it/
<murlidhar> Yan1: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/12/gmount-iso-is-small-tool-written-using.html
<jovitosg> 'cause this is one of the best software i'd try
<murlidhar> Yan1: it's not tomubuntu blog but on onlyubuntu blog
<jovitosg> thanks i will try in wine.
<Yan1> thanks! the support here is great!
<Amaranth> tlacuache: --strip
<bod_> hey guys,
<AstorZZZ> is there a opera user in here? :)
<jovitosg> can you pass me the wine homepage?
<ahorriblemess> hi everyone
<vallhalla81> murlidhar:  do you use fire fox?
<murlidhar> Yan1: yes i know . we all help out each other  here.
<murlidhar> vallhalla81: yes
<tlacuache> Amaranth: thank you. i'll try that
<fabio> you can create dvd from avi with mencoder
<vallhalla81> then it should just have a click here to install flash
<fabio> no program is supposed to be better tha mencoder
<ahorriblemess> Can anyone tell me how to change my cd/dvd burn speed as root? It says I don't have access. I don't remember the terminal command to edit
<murlidhar> vallhalla81: well firefox 3.0 b3pre to be exact
<ahorriblemess> i know it's sudo gedit something
<fabio> forget about windows
<kustom> network problem: had a windows xp computer hooked up through samba and all of a sudden it was gone
<bod_> yesterday my machine went a bit weird and crashed, now none of my desktop items are showing up and i cant make a box with the mouse on the desktop, but all my icons and things are present in /home/bod/Desktop   --   i've reinstalled nautilus and the problem still exists,. has anyone got any ideas plz!
<fabio> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305962  -> avi to dvd
<kustom> dont know what caused it
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: usually burn programs let you choose desired speed on the GUI
<bod_> kustom, if you were talking to me -- then no ;~)
<kustom> the network is online as i can access the internet
<kustom> bod_: no sorry just rambling about my own problem
<bod_> kustom, kk ,.,.;~)
<ahorriblemess> aker? I was just going to burn an ISO with Nautilus
<ahorriblemess> erUSUL: sorry, you mean like Gnomebaker? I was just going to burn an ISO with Nautilus
<murlidhar> i can't videos in my browser. it says flash not installed . i had mint4.0 which had it by default . how do i install flash player so that i see youtube videos?
<iDivine> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<murlidhar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: nautilus when you choose burn to cd let you choose desired speed to (i have it marked as maximun possible)
<geirha> Cyntrox: try this code bit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58269/ it works for me across the net ...
<celdridge> Can anyone help me in setting up firefox to always spawn on monitor 1 when running dual monitor setup with separate x sessions on each?  Using the firefox -d command seems to work except it always throws an error about being unable to find the current display #.
 * bod_ is amazed this place is so quiet today
<desertc> Q:  I am going to be distributing 50 Ubuntu liveCDs, and I am getting ready to burn them with GNOME-baker.  Anything I should know to get them right?  I want to be sure they will be bootable.
<ahorriblemess> erUSUL: no, I can't do that. I have to change the speed in configuration editor>apps>nautilus cd burner, but I don't have access
<ahorriblemess> erUSUL: the option to change speed within Nautilus is grayed out
<bod_> desertc, check them by booting into each one..haha
<murlidhar> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<dupesfield> hey, what good ftp/fxp client is good on ubuntu?
<ahorriblemess> erUSUL: I've changed the speed before on a different computer, but I can't remember the terminal command, and I can't find it online
<erUSUL> ahorriblemess: o.O! weird never heard of that
<bod_> !good | dupesfield
<ubotu> dupesfield: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<celdridge> dupesfield:  flashfxp
<kostkon> desertc, burn them at a low speed (no more than 12x, better 4x)
<celdridge> dupesfield:  I mean filezilla
<artti> When i install add-on to firefox, is it possible to install that for all users?
<weird-donkey> hey guys
<weird-donkey> how you doing tonight ?
<Squawk> dupesfield, from command line ncftp is a great ftp client
<Euforia> superb
<desertc> kostkon: good advice.
<dupesfield> celdridge, filezilla does fxp?
<ahorriblemess> So, onto my next one... if anyone has a minute
<kostkon> desertc, check the md5 sum of the master iso file to be sure that was downloaded ok. very important
<desertc> kostkon: will the ISO burn in a way that it will be bootable by default?
<murlidhar> is icedtea or sunjava ? which is faster?
<Squawk> !anyone | ahorriblemess
<ubotu> ahorriblemess: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<desertc> kostkon: thanks for that reminder - I was going to skip that
<kostkon> desertc, yes it will be bootable, no worry
<bod_> yesterday my machine went a bit weird and crashed, now none of my desktop items are showing up and i cant make a box with the mouse on the desktop, but all my icons and things are present in /home/bod/Desktop   --   i've reinstalled nautilus and the problem still exists,. has anyone got any ideas plz!
<kostkon> desertc, np :)
<celdridge> dupesfield:  actually no sorry, didn't read the fxp part
<ahorriblemess> I frequently lose my connection in irssi and Pidgin, and I can't browse peoples files in Nicotine. I do not have those problems when working on my Vista partition. Is there a port I should open or something?
<geirha> desertc: just burn them as a regular iso-image, at a fairly low speed. Check to see if the first works by using the CD-check from the CDs boot menu... if that works, burn away and check 5-6 random CDs when you're done
<lukasz> I would like to know how I can enable caching in /dev/sdb
<kostkon> desertc, better burn one cd, check it if it's ok, and then continue with the rest of them ;)
 * bluefoxx wakrs up and realizes that he is *still* logged...since saturday
<ahorriblemess> ubotu: sorry I was winding up for my question, trying to be polite first so I don't flood with one long message
<Squawk> ahorriblemess, lose connection? Ie, you are chatting away fine and then the connection dies? if that is the case its a network issue, not firewall
<murlidhar> is icedtea or sunjava ? which is faster?
<murlidhar> lol
<Squawk> ahorriblemess, uboto is a bot, I told it what to say
 * bod_ laughs at bluefoxx 
<bod_> !lol | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lukasz> Anyone one know how to enable caching for /dev/sdb 4gb drive
<ahorriblemess> Squawk: yes that's what happens, but why doesn't it happen on my VIsta partition?
<erUSUL> murlidhar: icedtea is still beta afaics (not complete)
<desertc> kostkon: I'm having trouble finding the MD5 checksum
<erUSUL> lukasz: hard disk?
<mooboo1> i had 8000 fps in glxgears before, like 2 days ago, but today i only have 5000 fps, why?
<Squawk> ahorriblemess, im guessing you are on wifi. Wifi driver maybe not as good somehow in linux maybe, I dont know
<lukasz> 4gb SuperTalent
<murlidhar> erUSUL: u mean sun java is faster?
<lukasz> /dev/sdb erUSUL
<desertc> kostkon: NM, found it
<kostkon> desertc, :)
<StrangeCharm> how can I determine whether or not my microphone is working?
<ahorribl1mess> Squawk: I thought you meant a problem with the router or something
<murlidhar> !ubotu | ahorribl1mess
<ubotu> ahorribl1mess: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> murlidhar: dunno what is faster but icedtea may be incompatible with some java apps (for one swing and awt does not work)
<ahorribl1mess> crap, I lost it
<ahorribl1mess> Squawk: I thought you meant a problem with the router or something
<Squawk> ahorribl1mess, I got it the first time
<murlidhar> erUSUL: thanks i better be safer than fast.
<murlidhar> erUSUL: command to install java?
<ahorribl1mess> Squawk: sorry, I was booted, then I logged back in, I wasn't sure if it was sent
<erUSUL> !java | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bod_> !synaptic | murlidhar
<ubotu> murlidhar: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<weird-donkey> so heres my little question for you guys, i have some extra button crap on that keyboard that should allow me to control the volume of the speakers and stuff like that, but the computer decided that these would control the mic volume instead of the speakers'
<PeP`> hello... can I safely install a 2.4 kernel on a gutsy? I found packages for dapper and edgy, I suppose I could isntall them by adding the edgy repository no? :/ http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=kernel-image-2.4
<weird-donkey> where could i switch this ?
<lukasz> erUSUL: It is for /dev/sdb I need to enabled there if not already enabled
<bod_> yesterday my machine went a bit weird and crashed, now none of my desktop items are showing up and i cant make a box with the mouse on the desktop, but all my icons and things are present in /home/bod/Desktop   --   i've reinstalled nautilus and the problem still exists,. has anyone got any ideas plz!
<crow> can xmms somehow play wma?
<erUSUL> lukasz: i asked if it is a hard disk or a flash device
<murlidhar> ok thanks everybody for helping me out
<lukasz> flashdrive erUSUL
<murlidhar> erUSUL: thanks
<murlidhar> bod_: thnks
<desertc> Why is the DVD version not listed on http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<erUSUL> lukasz: flash drives do not have a writte/read cache afaik
<dsuch> Hey guys, how should I understand it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAuthentication - are these simply the author's ideas? Thinking out loud on the wiki?
<bluefoxx> errg...its probally not a good thing that i just coughed up blood at random is it?...
<lukasz> ok thnx erUSUL :) Solved
<geirha> crow: try installing the package xmms-wma
<crow> geirha, thanks
 * SimplySeth enjoys doin' weird things with ubuntu 
<erUSUL> bluefoxx: wtf!! if it is no joke ... no no good at all
<weird-donkey> weird things ?
<murlidhar> there is one more problem when i give username and password in the login menu. it takes a lot of time to boot . then when all the icons appear on the desktop, all of my panels and icons disappear for sometime and again appear aftersometime.
<bluefoxx> erUSUL: no joke....i just went to the washroom and coughed and spat out blood <. <
<murlidhar> do u know what the problem is?
<SimplySeth> weird-donkey: like runnin' ssh on alternate ports .. runnin' it on a cdromless mini-itx box .. etc
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx, No, not good.  Can you spell anthrax..  BAd joke.. but it is serious
<PeP`> I have a question, if I want to install a 2.4 kernel do I have to download/install this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686 or that:http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/edgy/kernel-source-2.4.27 ?
<KEBA> xmoto (a game) doesnt want to start, paste: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/31328/
<SimplySeth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<weird-donkey> simplyseth, i have no idea what you're talking about
<bluefoxx> so what do i do?O.o
<SimplySeth> weird-donkey: no worries :)
<Kian> Hi, all. I've just installed Gusty on Lenovo 3000 N100 and there is a strange problem. It can see external monitor and automatically sets the correct resolution (native of the external monitor 1680x1050) but on the external monitor the picture is shifted to the right and third of the screen is black. The video card is Intel 945GM. This is a temporary setup so any dirty workaround is welcomed
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx, Get to a doctor soon
<bluefoxx> i dont even have a doctor...> .>
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx, Urgent care etc..  but do it soon.. YOu dont live in Las Vegas do you
<weird-donkey> hi kian, i had the same problems messing arround on my T61P
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: lol, no
<SimplySeth> Is there a gui for settin' up DDNS/DHCP/BIN9 ?
<SimplySeth> BIND9*
<weird-donkey> bluefoxx, you got healthcare ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx, Seriously... get help asap... no joking about that.  PM me if needed.
<jescis> hello, SSL isn't enabled for some reason, and thus I can't log into yahoo.com e-mail or any where that requires a secure connection :(
<Kian> weird-donkey, have you found a solution to this?
<bluefoxx> weird-donkey: such as?
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: ill bug someone at school about it
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<weird-donkey> bluefoxx, i dont know, depends on where you live
<bluefoxx> weird-donkey: canada
<weird-donkey> ontario ?
<jescis> My uname -a output is Linux jescis-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<neopsyche> can someone help me install my scanner?
<neopsyche> I have BENQ/ACER scan to web 3300
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche, Does xsane see it
<Kian> weird-donkey, I've tried to turn the laptop panel off and the external monitor as the main one but X won't start. in XP this setup works but I need Linux for now.
<weird-donkey> kian : not yet, found out the nvidia drivers were screwing my original settings
<murlidhar> there is one more problem when i give username and password in the login menu. it takes a lot of time to boot . then when all the icons appear on the desktop, all of my panels and icons disappear for sometime and again appear aftersometime.
<SimplySeth> jescis: ummm have you checked your browser configs ?
<dodo_z> hello , please how to enable my wireless connection
<SimplySeth> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<murlidhar> fabio: u gotta help me this
<Kian> weird-donkey, hmmm this is not nvidia, but this may be a good hint. Is the older 945 driver supports external monitors?
<murlidhar> there is one more problem when i give username and password in the login menu. it takes a lot of time to boot . then when all the icons appear on the desktop, all of my panels and icons disappear for sometime and again appear aftersometime.
<weird-donkey> i cant say
<fabio> global warming never wab a real problem...
<murlidhar> fabio: btw welcome .
<SubNet> Hi! Is ist possible to make Evolution use the sent-mail-folder on an IMAP-Server?
<fabio> but after intel released the P4 desktop...
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow.. not sure..
<mfolnovich> hello, when I'm trying to start compiz-fusion, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58271/
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, remove quiet and splash from the grub/boot/menu.lst and see if you spot any problems or look in dmesg
<fabio> all of you: don't use the p4 or you will be sued by law
<Emilian> i am trying to install mod_wsgi, after getting a apxs path I did "./configure --with-python=/usr/lib/python2.5 --with-apxs=/usr/lib/apxs2"
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow, how do i check that?
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow,?
<geirha> murlidhar: that's compiz taking over, redrawing everything ... if your system is slow you might want to turn off visual effects
<jescis> SimplySeth: I'm using firefox, and don't know where it's at :(
<Emilian> however when I do "make" I get an error saying apxs: Error command failed with rc=65536
<Jack_Sparrow> neopsyche, applications  graphics  xsane
<SimplySeth> jescis: under the edit menu ?
<S4nt4> hello tous
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: removed them still the problem
<fabio> murlidar ?
<SimplySeth> jescis: preferences ?
<jescis> preference you mean?
<murlidhar> geirha: will try that?
<jescis> ah, ok
<S4nt4> How do I allow the X server to display the windows of another user ?
<Stormx2> Oioi. How can I find out which package owns a specific file?
<murlidhar> fabio: any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, they wont fix the problem, just let you watch the boot procedd for a place where it is hanging or waiting for something
<fabio> about what ^?
<murlidhar> there is one more problem when i give username and password in the login menu. it takes a lot of time to boot . then when all the icons appear on the desktop, all of my panels and icons disappear for sometime and again appear aftersometime.
<murlidhar> fabio: ^
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow, how / where in xsane do i check if scanner is installed?
<fabio> you are compiz enabled
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow,says failed to start scan invalid argument when pressing scan button
<murlidhar> fabio: yes
<murlidhar> fabio: i guess so . by default
<fabio> compiz does that
<fabio> but to me just for a little while
<fabio> are u using etx3 ?
<murlidhar> fabio: should i disable compiz?
<S4nt4> How do I allow the X server to display the windows of another user than the one logged on ?
<murlidhar> fabio: yes
<fabio> speed up your system
<fabio> nope
<fabio> you can still boast about it with your friends
<murlidhar> fabio: P4 1.5 GHz ram is 256+512 DDR!
<jescis> I don't see anything about SSL in the preferences under any tab or advanced settings botton :(
<murlidhar> fabio: built-in graphics card
<fabio> the video cars does matter
<SimplySeth> jescis: edit->preferences->advanced->encryption ?
<fabio> yu can also enalbe the auto login
<murlidhar> so my card isn't supported by compiz?
 * jescis looks
<murlidhar> fabio: got multi-users
<fabio> i suppose it is if you see compiz working
<Scunizi> murlidhar, what kind of card is it?
 * bluefoxx has a 3.5ghz celeron d with 1.5 gigs of RAM and a bfg nvidia6200 OC, soon to be a 6800 OC...just wanted to brag XD
<murlidhar> Scunizi: built-in card
<Scunizi> murlidhar, built-in is a location not what kind of card it is.
 * mosibfu has bought 2x 9600GT ever since the new driver was out... take that bluefoxx 
<murlidhar> Scunizi: err i don't know then
<fabio> celeron d ?
<fabio> just wait until i get my new system
<SimplySeth> bluefoxx: oh yeah .. well I gotta 1.5Ghz machine with 512 MB of mem and built in 64 MB (shared) vid :)
<jescis> SimplySeth: it's marked :\*confused*
<SimplySeth> jescis: then I don't know what else could be the issue
<murlidhar> fabio: i see all the animations on my desktop
<foefieslide> anybody here ever came across vga driver issues in ltsp - Geode LX800
<murlidhar> fabio: like when i minimize a window or switch desktops
<neeto> Is there a way to debug php on the command line?
<fabio> you are not complaining about compiz so
<Scunizi> murlidhar, go to system/preferances/hardware information to find out.. that info will help other determine if the card is compatible or not.
<fabio> how fast is it ?
<SimplySeth> jescis: you can always try 'mv .mozilla old.mozilla` from your home directory and restart firefox .. don't know what else to do
<S4nt4> How do I allow the X server to display the windows of another user than the one logged on ?
<StrangeCharm> how can I tell if my microphone is correctly configured?
<murlidhar> fabio: i am complaining about the the login time. it takes a lot of time
<fabio> enable the auto login if you can
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow, do you know how i can configure it?
<fabio> disable all the services you don't use
<fabio> kill beagle.exe if you see it around
<murlidhar> Scunizi: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface
<SimplySeth> *wonders how does one enable/disable services in ubuntu
<murlidhar> Scunizi: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<fabio> enable data writeback journal mode
<fabio> set sawp to 0
<murlidhar> fabio: i did . i don't use beagle.
<fabio> swap*
<fabio> there are several ways to improve performaces
<murlidhar> fabio: but isn't swap required.?
<FYI> hello, I need to play an MMS stream from learner.org, and need to do so on my ubuntu machine. Does anyone know of the best player/plugin to do this?
<fabio> yes but not so often
<SimplySeth> FYI: Kaffein
<SimplySeth> FYI: Kaffeine
<FYI> on Gnome? :)
<murlidhar> fabio: i have got about 999mb swap
<fabio> vm.swappiness, search on google
<Scunizi> murlidhar, looks like it might be using the intel i810 driver.. if it is you should be able to use compiz.. you can also check on /join #ubuntu-effects  .. they deal with compiz and related issues.
<murlidhar> FYI: yes gnome
<SimplySeth> FYI: Totem if you hate KDE apps
<murlidhar> Scunizi: i don't know if the problem is due to compiz or something else.
<fabio> kaffeine gets me nervous...
<FYI> murlidhar, SimplySeth: will apt-get install kaffeine install the necessary codecs?
<SimplySeth> FYI: and yes KDE apps run in Gnome
<FYI> I know :)
<SimplySeth> FYI: I believe so
<PeP`> if I want to change kernel, do I just have to install this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686 ?
<Scunizi> murlidhar, what is the problem.. I missed that 'cause I just logged on
<SimplySeth> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<murlidhar> FYI: i am not sure . i guess xine-libs are used in kaffeine
<fabio> 2.4 ?
<SimplySeth> !multimedia @FYI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia @fyi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> hey guys, how can i remove the MYsql database for amarok? i want to completely reinstall it, but when i do it through synaptic it seems to keep the database,.,.any ideas?
<murlidhar> !media @fyi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media @fyi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kwajstabo> where can i find NFS client foe browsing network folders (synaptic managers shows it is already installed but i cant find it)
<FYI> !multimedia > fyi
<FYI> thanks!
<zanis> lol, i've got a weird problem, when i double click on desktop, windows manager restarts(effect similar to that of ctrl+alt+backspace)
<stanis_sh> FYI: more than that :) they runs in xfce too =)
<napsy_> How can I enable animations for clearlooks theme?
<SimplySeth> bod_: install MySQL administrator and blow away the databas :)
<SimplySeth> napsy_: install compiz ?
<zanis> come on, this is critical!
<napsy_> no I want the progressbar animations
<bod_> SimplySeth, i have 0 experience with MySQL databses,. is it easy or not?
<murlidhar> fabio: is my swap of 996mb necessary?
<zanis> i click a few times on GNOME desktop, and it restarts desktop environment!
<fabio> you can eti the theme
<bod_> napsy_, do you mean when your boting?
<zanis> (like ctrl+alt-backspace)
<SimplySeth> bod_: that's why I said "install MySQL Administrator" so you can have a purdy pointy clicky interface :)
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Best to leave it there .. yes
<fabio> just go to /usr/share/theme
<napsy_> bod_: I mean the gnome clearlooks theme
<fabio> you need to edit the gtkrc file
<fabio> yes
<napsy_> where's that
<fabio> the swap is ok, but you can change the way the kernel uses it
<bod_> SimplySeth, so the admin thing is bod proof? cool, il check it out cheers -- 1 more thing,. will the admin tool know where the amarok database is or will i have to tell it (if so, where is it by default?)
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: would that not affect me in performance.
<SimplySeth> bod_: it gives you a list of "schemas" .. choose the amarok "schema"
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: cuz i think my XP boots faster.
<fabio> wm.swappiness will give the kernel a rule
<fabio> /usr/share/themes/Clear*
<fabio> cd gtk*
<napsy_> ok tnx
<bod_> SimplySeth, ok, cheers dude
<fabio> /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0
<bod_> !helpersnack | SimplySeth
<ubotu> SimplySeth: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SimplySeth> bod_: cheers :)
<fabio> try to change the gtkrc file and will enable all the animations you can
<Grab> hi
<bod_> ;~)
<Grab> i typed crontab my_file, now how do i edti crontab? using crontab -e or just editing the file my_file manually with a text editor?
<SimplySeth> Grab: crontab -e ?
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, Boot ime is a relative issue.  a few seconds either way based on my configuration makes little difference to me
<Grab> simplexio when i try to save it with nano, it prompts me to save the crontab in another folder.....
<Stormx2> How can I find out which package owns a specific file?
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: then how i do i make it faster.
<kwajstabo> where can i find NFS client for browsing network folders (synaptic managers shows it is already installed but i cant find it)
<Stormx2> Wait, got it
<fabio> dpkg -S
<geirha> Grab: It should be saved as the file nano suggests. cron will syntax check it before adding it
<fabio> dpkg -S that file :
 * SimplySeth makes a mental note of dpkg -S 
<Grab> geirha but nano tells me to save it to tmp dir ??!?!?!
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, No idea...  Like I said a minute ago, I dont see much difference between the teo.  If you have changed or added much to the base install I would look at that for a start
<simplexio> Grab: yes it does taht
<Jack_Sparrow> Grab, are you using sudo nano ?
<simplexio> Grab: and it works
<Grab> jack-desktop no
<Grab> Jack_Sparrow no
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: i just removed the splash
<simplexio> Grab: assuming that you are using crontab -e , default EDITOR=nano
<SimplySeth> what Desktop Mgr is lighter than XFCE ?
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: and some services too
<fabio> dpkg -S /etc/init.d/rc (use the full path)
<geirha> Grab: yes, crontab told nano to save it there, and when it detects that the file has been saved, it will check the syntax and add it to your crontab
<brobostigon> SimplySeth: enlightenment is lighter
<SimplySeth> brobostigon: wow .. haven't seen enlightenment in ages .. okay then .. thanks
<fabio> enilghtenment isn't a proper desktop
<LiraNuna> anyone knows what's "gtk-doc.m4 not found" means on autogen?
<gnuskool> SimplySeth: icewm
<LiraNuna> I have downloaded and installed gtk-doc from SVN
<SimplySeth> gnuskool: yeah that's a wm not a dm .. but thanks :)
<fabio> aclocal ?
<Grab> gebeleizis simplexio Jack_Sparrow: my crontab file is stored in /home/grab/crontab, but when i type: crontab -e, nano is saving the file into: File: /tmp/crontab.iRf82g/crontab
<Jack_Sparrow> murlidhar, You may have deleted something it is looking for or is trying to use and eventually timing out.  Without specifics from you that is about as much info as I have other than maybe trying  dmesg | grep ee
<murlidhar> Jack_Sparrow: k will do that and tell u
<fabio> aclocal should make the .m4 files you need
<KEBA> ive installt the generic kernel and i think i should use it, but uname -r says that im usingthe 686 ones- how to change?
<gnuskool> SimplySeth: equinox mihgt be worth a look
<SimplySeth> KEBA: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst make the "generic" one the default
<SimplySeth> gnuskool: thank you
<SimplySeth> KEBA: reboot :)
<Engin_> where do I configure network settings ? (I want static IP)
<SimplySeth> Engin_: /etc/network/interfaces
<spork969> this is urgent, how do i set up a projector with ubuntu 7.10
<spork969> its an epson EMP-50
<Engin_> SimplySeth, note to maintainer, put some commented out sample lines
<SimplySeth> Engin_: *nod*
<SimplySeth> !network | Engin_
<ubotu> Engin_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<murlidhar> Engin_: left click on the network icon on your panel and select manual
<SimplySeth> murlidhar: *DOH* .. that's right .. I should learn the ways of GUI :-/
<Outie> evening
<fabio> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Engin_> murlidhar, I'm on bash
<murlidhar> SimplySeth: only noobies know how to use GUI. hehe
<SimplySeth> murlidhar: HEY ! .. I'm a noob ! (to ubuntu)
<geirha> Grab: that's how crontab works. It won't read the crontab from your homefolder, it will store it in a "secret" location
<KEBA> SimplySeth: yes that would be easy, but i havent instaltl them yes apt-gep, synapiv and co says they are installt. so itt hink a reboot wouldt change somethinh
<PeP`> is the kernel-image-2.X.X-... package enough to install a new kernel?? (downgrade actually)
<geirha> Grab: type crontab -l to see how your crontab looks like now
<Outie> I'm having problems with Pidgin on Gutsy - the repositories install 2.2, but AIM seems to have messed up on that. I know that 2.4 is out, should that be on the repos? If so, why does my Gutsy not install it?
<Grab> geirha ok thanks
<celdridge> Can anyone help me in setting up firefox to always spawn on monitor 1 when running dual monitor setup with separate x sessions on each?  Using the firefox -d command seems to work except it always throws an error about being unable to find the current display #.
<tattoo> hello everybody
<murlidhar> Engin_: err what is bash?
<fabio> shell interpreter
<Engin_> murlidhar, I'm not running an x server at the moment
<SimplySeth> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<spork969> this is urgent, how do i set up a projector with ubuntu 7.10
<spork969> very urgent
<bod_> murlidhar, scripting language
<spork969> like within the next five minutes
<justm1> what does it take to make a package comply with the Ubuntu/Debian packaging standards.
<Engin_> spork969, too late :)
<bod_> !patience | spork969
<SimplySeth> BASH = Bourne Again SHell
<ubotu> spork969: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<murlidhar> bod_: u mean bash terminal ?
<Engin_> spork969, welcome to the wonderful world of linux :)
<murlidhar> ahh how did i miss that??
<bod_> murlidhar, the commands you type in the terminal are 'bash commands'
<MarcN> spork969: with a laptop, most have a some buttons that change where video out goes to.  mine is a three way switch using Fn-F4
<SimplySeth> spork969: is it plugged in ?
<Maillard> Hello.  Is there shell command to read the monitor name and data ? I mean something like lsusb or lspci, but for the screen
<spork969> yes and yes
<fabio> you have to make a cntrol file
<fabio> control file
<murlidhar> bod_: thnks i remember now
<spork969> but the fn+f7 doesnt work
<bod_> ;~)
<MarcN> spork969: try 3 or more times to see if anything changes.
<SimplySeth> spork969: what happens if you reboot the laptop with the projector connected ?
<spork969> ive tried like 100 times
<neul> hi everybody
<spork969> simplyseth, im gonna try that
<SimplySeth> spork969: and the projector ON
<murlidhar> Engin_: then i guess u can configure what SimplySeth has said
<neul> one question:
<MarcN> spork969: what type of laptop, projector?
<murlidhar> am i right SimplySeth ?
<SimplySeth> murlidhar: yah
<genii> Maillard: If you have package read-edid installed. sudo get-edid|parse-edid
<murlidhar> so who is the nerd here???
<bod_> everyine
<SimplySeth> <<-- guilty of nerdiness
 * murlidhar calls SimplySeth a nerd
<fabio> not me
<bod_> everyone
<SimplySeth> <<-- non-white and nerdy
<Maillard> well, thanks genii  if it is not there, i'll install it.
<jescis> SimplySeth: here's an image of the error: http://imagebin.ca/view/sJ7JjSG.html
<fabio> i'm geek
 * murlidhar now fabio jokes
<neul> what is that media player?  KLC? KLV?
<justm1> what are the  Ubuntu/Debian packaging standards.
<bod_> SimplySeth, too much weird al for you ,.,.;~)
<Engin_> murlidhar, already did so
<genii> Maillard: It reads back the scanline settings the monitor can be set to. This info can be used in xorg.conf file
<soundray> !apt | justm1
<ubotu> justm1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<geirha> neul: vlc?
<murlidhar> Engin_: ask fabio
<genii> scanline -> modeline
<brobostigon> neul: vlc
<murlidhar> he is a geek
<Engin_> :)
<neul> bingo, thanks :)
<SimplySeth> jescis: and you moved the .mozilla folder ?
<fabio> becoming a white hat, lol
<bod_> this is probably one of the only places i know where being a 'geek' is a good thing ;~)
<jescis> I never touched the .mozilla folder
<soundray> bod_: don't get around much, do you? ;)
<SimplySeth> bod_: I can show you sexy pics of a mini-itx system I built
<fabio> i will own novell some day
<Engin_> is there a command line to tool to add/remove services to boot up ? i.e. add sshd, remove xorg
<bod_> soundray, nope,.,.;~)
<nerdsquad3210> a friend of mine tels me that Mr Obama uses ubuntu in all his PCs
<bod_> SimplySeth, i dunno what that is -- but go for it ;~)
<erUSUL> Engin_: undate-rc.d and rcconf with curses gui
<Spunky> Simple question about Terminal. How would I go about downloading a file in terminal from the internet, like put a link in and terminal downloads it.
<johnquinn85> does anybody know how to run "toshutils"?
<SimplySeth> jescis: for grins and giggles .. open up a terminal and do ... mv .mozilla old.mozilla
<fabio> yes change we can
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: wget
<soundray> Spunky: wget
<Spunky> ah ty sir
<soundray> !wget | Spunky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SimplySeth> jescis: restart firefox
<soundray> oops
<murlidhar> ok now i installed flash using the command sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but i can't watch my youtube videos on my firefox 3
<Engin_> erUSUL, rcconf is not installed by default, fyi
<jescis> k
<nerdsquad3210> a friend of mine tels me that Mr Obama uses ubuntu in all his PCs
<Spunky> First time using Ubuntu >.>
<soundray> Spunky: should be installed by default
<bod_> !find wget
<ubotu> Found: wget, epiphany-extension-gwget, gwget, wget-el
<erUSUL> Engin_: i know i use update-rc.d XD
<soundray> !info wget
<bod_> !info wget | soundray
<ubotu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<ubotu> soundray: please see above
<nerdsquad3210> a friend of mine tels me that Mr Obama uses ubuntu in all his PCs ! Is that true ?
<johnquinn85> Whoever's using ubuntu for the first time, it's amazing
<bod_> soundray, i win mwhahahaha
<Engin_> erUSUL, :)
<SimplySeth> nerdsquad3210: dunno .. but we should vote for him so we can have an Obama Nation
<bod_> nerdsquad3210, i use ubuntu on all 2 of my machines
<murlidhar> ok now i installed flash using the command sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but i can't watch my youtube videos on my firefox 3
<kane77> nerdsquad3210, stop trolling
<johnquinn85> quick question for anyone who knows the answer
<murlidhar> somebody help me with firefox 3
<bod_> murlidhar, your aware that firefox 3 isnt finished yet,.,.
<johnquinn85> I have a Toshiba A105, and the fan is not working...
<murlidhar> bod_: yes and i had in my linux mint 4.0 and it worked fine
<neul> how can I play wmv videos
<soundray> johnquinn85: is it overheating?
<johnquinn85> horribly
<erUSUL> !wmv | neul
<ubotu> neul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bod_> johnquinn85, your cooling fan is overheating ,.,. haha,.,. add more fans,. check the fan power supply
<soundray> !info fnfxd | johnquinn85, maybe this helps
<ubotu> johnquinn85, maybe this helps: fnfxd (source: fnfx): ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-12ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386)
<fabio> it's causing the global warming
<jescis> SimplySeth: now it works, thanks :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<murlidhar> what is causing global warming
<brobostigon> fabio: what is causing global warming??
<bod_> ompaul, hey dude
<SimplySeth> jescis: you understand what you did ?
<bod_> me!
<neul> no, there's a viewer i can use, I just can't remember the name of it
<ompaul> bod_, ya
<fabio> my p4
<geirha> neul: mplayer
<bod_> ompaul, havent seen you around for a while -- where u been ??
<fabio> and gentoo users compilint their sources all the time
<johnquinn85> no... the fan just won't turn on... the CPU overheats
<jescis> not really, no
<bod_> neul, they wok fine with vlc
<nerdsquad3210> anyone catch a virus/trojan using ubuntu ?
<ompaul> bod_, OT and I have been here most days convos in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fabio> acpi -t to get the temperature
<murlidhar> gentoo is a great way to learn linux i guess
<soundray> johnquinn85: it's also possible that your ACPI DSDT is buggy, in which case you may have to fix the DSDT. Search tuxmobil.org for your laptop model to see if other people have experienced (or even fixed) that issue.
<Ianman> hi all
<SimplySeth> jescis: your configurations and settings and cache are stored in a directory named '.mozilla' .. when you removed it .. it was like re-setting your settings :)
<johnquinn85> 62.0 degrees C
<murlidhar> u keep on compiling and compiling and compiling
<Ianman> can someone help me with a mount issue?
<fabio> your cpu will be soon in a hi fever
<SimplySeth> Ianman: not unless you declare your issue :)
<soundray> johnquinn85: that's not so bad if it's the CPU temperature
<fabio>  Thermal 1: ok, 46.0 degrees C
<jescis> oh, ok. Now I get it. thanks again :)
<johnquinn85> Thermal 1: 62 C ; Thermal 2: 66 C
<SimplySeth> jescis: teach a person how to fish .....
<Ianman> SimplySeth, :-)  Well I have added an entry to my fstab file but I am not sure what the options at the end do. (e.g. 0 0 or 0 2)
<justm1> has anybody hearevertryed head tracking in ubuntu ?
<johnquinn85> the fan never turns on... ever
<murlidhar> fabio: how did u do that ?
<SimplySeth> jescis: man fstab ?
<SimplySeth> jescis: wwops ..wrong person
<soundray> johnquinn85: have you tried running cpuburn?
<Ianman> haha
<SimplySeth> Ianman: man fstab
<murlidhar> Ianman: i think this would help http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/12/gmount-iso-is-small-tool-written-using.html
<fabio> what abuot the fan module ?
<johnquinn85> nope.... i never heard of it.
<SimplySeth> Ianman: !fstab | Ianman
<fabio> lsmod | grep fan
<soundray> !info cpuburn | johnquinn85
<ubotu> johnquinn85: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-25 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Ianman> k thanks SimplySeth
<SimplySeth> Ianman: and one thing I noticed that's a lil weird about ubuntu fstab is the UUID stuff .. you get that string from 'blkid' command
<Ianman> ah ok...was wondering about that!
<murlidhar> fabio: and the temp thing?
<soundray> johnquinn85: maybe your fan trip points are just set high, in which case running cpuburn should make them turn on within seconds. However, if there's really something wrong (and you have an old system), cpuburn may wreck your CPU.
<SimplySeth> Ianman: .. hope that helps :)
<soundray> johnquinn85: go for the tuxmobil.org site first
<Ianman> SimplySeth, should do
<Ianman> thanks
<fabio> what temp ? i'm a poor dude
<jescis> SimplySeth: yeah, if only I thought of it myself though. Of course it's good to get help when you get stuck, and don't have the faintest idea how to do something.
<Engin_> which vnc server is recommended ?
<murlidhar> <fabio>  Thermal 1: ok, 46.0 degrees C
<SimplySeth> jescis: now you now .. and if you do `ls -a` you can see all your . files :)
<johnquinn85> cool... thanks for the help.... adios!
<murlidhar> fabio: how did u do that
<SimplySeth> jescis: files/folders that begin with a dot are hidden unless you do ls -a
<fabio> acpi -t works for me
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~$  lsmod | grep fan
<murlidhar> fan                     5764  0
<fabio> lm-sensors is a better way i think
<jescis> or have nautulis display them ;)
<murlidhar> jesus everything goes above my head
<SimplySeth> jescis: *DOH* .. sorry .. I ferget how to do things ala GUI :-/
 * SimplySeth goes to hack an AIX box 
<jescis> I'm not a total noob, I took a class on unix. And I still have the book :o
<kustom> samba problem: i've got a windows-network filled with computers that i hook my ubuntu pc into through samba (i suppose, its the autoconfigured thing that you get when you install gutsy). Everything worked until recently ... now i cant see the computers (and neither can they see me). is there any way to re-autoconfigure without reinstalling the entire system?
<murlidhar> and i am an electronics engineer who has book on c language.
<ompaul> murlidhar, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for random conversation - here we do specific question / answer
<ompaul> !nickspam > SimplySeth[away]
<murlidhar> ompaul: sorry i will on course next time
<Slade^^> hey guys
<SimplySeth[away]> ompaul: thank kyou for being patient .. instead of kickin' me :)
<Slade^^> how to un install kiba-dock??
<asoare> hi
<soundray> !hi | asoare
<ubotu> asoare: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slade^^> uninstall kiba-dock???
<fabio> hell stop it
<ompaul> !repeat | Slade^^
<Slade^^> no install UNinstall kiba-dock?
<ubotu> Slade^^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slade^^> ok
<Slade^^> How to uninstall kiba-dock?
<soundray> !language | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<asoare> is this a good place to discuss gos ? :)
<ompaul> no
<murlidhar> asoare: i guess the is a channel for gos
<Scunizi> asoare, it is ubuntu with a different desktop manager. so if your asking about anything other than the desktop manager it should be ok..
<asoare> yes, but about ubuntu participating in gos
<kustom> is there any way to autoconfigure samba?
<kustom> or an application to do that
<dule> Question for the experts: I have a second partition of 4 GB.  Can I install ubuntu 7.10 on that little partition?
<murlidhar> asoare: go ahead ask your question
<PriceChild> dule: yes
<dule> Or do I need to carve out some swap space first?
<asoare> i would really like to get involved in the ubuntu community, but i'm not really sure how to start
<dule> what is the actual size of the ubuntu system?
<PriceChild> dule: ubuntu doesn't need swap... its just handy if you run out of ram if you don't want random stuff being killed
<murlidhar> dule: yes while installing it give some space to the swap.
<PriceChild> dule: over 2Gb
<Slade^^> Can u answer to me ??
<soundray> dule: you will be able to just fit root plus swap into 4GB
<Slade^^> How to uninstall kiba-dock?????
<asoare> i read about gos and think this is a great opportunity to do so
<ompaul> Slade^^, sudo apt-get remove --purge ApplicationName (if you used synaptic or apt to install it if you compiled it you have made a mess)
<PriceChild> !participate | asoare
<ubotu> asoare: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Slade^^> thank you!!
<ompaul> Slade^^, you were told not to repeat - it will get you banned have patience
<Slade^^> ok
<Slade^^> ok
<Slade^^> im sorry
<geirha> dule: should work, though you'll wish you had more space for it at some point
<ompaul> !enter | Slade^^
<ubotu> Slade^^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<click170> Does anybody know why KWifiManager is acting absurdly stangely?  First it wouldn't properly scan for wireless networks, so I confirmed the adapter's module was loaded and correct, and scanned with iwlist and saw some, scanned again in KWifiManager and saw the networks that I saw from the iwlist scan, and now thats all it shows when scanning.
<Sinnerman> is there a command to allow me to list the files in a directory, but not the symbolic links?
<Sinnerman> i mean in a terminal.
<geirha> dule: and if you have another linux-system on the same computer, you can use the same swap partition for ubuntu too
<Slade^^> ok!
<Gurax> Hi all. Does anyone here use the "htb.init" script for traffic shaping ?
<soundray> Sinnerman: find . -type f -maxdepth 1
<dule> PriceChild, soundray, murlidhar, geirha: thanks a lot guys
<Sinnerman> soundray brilliant, thank you.
<dule> I have windows on the main partition (it's a school's laptop), so no preexisting swap
<Gurax> soundray: i have exactly a problem with "find" at the htb.init script
<soundray> Gurax: tell us more
<geirha> dule: how much RAM do you have?
<asoare> how can i contact a mentor that participated in gos '07 ? i would really like to ask some questions
<iowahc> hy there, i got an crazy error. After a half minute up to 5 my Ubuntu 7.10 freezes, on console I get the error: ata1.01 Exception, etc. Just like the Error with the Samsung Q35 DVD Drive, but without the message that the port is slow
<dule> another question would be whether there is a way to "unlock" my main windows partition and resize it?
<tattoo> I did a ghost (using g4l) on my machine (w/ 3 NIC's). when I restored this image on another one (the same vendor), it started with eth3 and eth4. does anyone know what happened w/ the restore process?
<Gurax> soundray: I use the script and it will say this on execution:   "you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -type, but options are not positional"
<dule> geirha: 500MB
<Sinnerman> is it possible to use a file (of whatever size) to mount as a filesystem, and moreover, have that filesystem encrypted? i specifically want a file containing the filesystem. how would i go about achieving this?
<dule> so 500 swap, 3500 "/"
<murlidhar> dule: keep the swap about 250mb
<geirha> dule: might be a bit too low mem without a swap. The ubuntu CD has a partition editor that can resize partitions, including windows partitions
<murlidhar> i guess that should be enough
<dule> murlidhar: oh, ok...
<soundray> Gurax: what is htb.init?
<dule> geirha: I am using that GParted program for this, but my main windows partition (that I would resize) is somehow "locked"...
<dule> any way to unlock it?
<murlidhar> geirha: i guess 250mb should be enough for swap. for 512 mb ram
<Slade^^> It can't with Terminal... it says couldn't find package Kiba-Dock, what it is the problem???
<dule> (locked = there is a little lock icon on it, and I can't resize)
<brobostigon> dule: maybe unmount it
<murlidhar> dule u first have to unmount it
<geirha> murlidhar: some swap is better than no swap ;)
<Gurax> soundray: it's a script to make the use of "tc" for traffic shaping, more friendly. Instead of using long command parameters, it can read smaller conf files and then from those it builds and executes the necessary commands.
<dule> ahhhh
<dule> good point!!!
 * dule feels embarrassed a little
<Slade^^> It can't with Terminal... it says couldn't find package Kiba-Dock, what it is the problem???
<dodo_z> any easy guide for ubuntu adn linux  beginners ?
<Slade^^> ?
<kustom> is there any way to autoconfigure samba on gutsy or is there a package for that?
<geirha> dule: if you intend to resize the windows partition, it's a good idea to do a defrag on it from windows first
<PriceChild> Slade^^: apt-cache search kiba
<murlidhar> dodo_z: i guess ubuntu wiki is enough.
<Slade^^> ok
<dule> geirha: ok... thanks for the advice
<dodo_z> murlidhar: no its hard
<murlidhar> dodo_z: and this channel is more than enough
<erUSUL> !info swat | kustom
<ubotu> kustom: swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<dodo_z> murlidhar: I don't understand any thing yet , it's my first time using ubuntu
<soundray> Gurax: I'm sorry, I don't know what this "non-option argument -type" might refer to. Consider reporting a bug. It's also helpful sometimes to just paste an entire error message as a web search.
<murlidhar> dodo_z: u can ask your silliest question here.
<dodo_z> murlidhar: how to install files and  extract it , how to play movies , how to install beryl and make a good looking desktop
<Gurax> soundray: the complete message i get is this: ->  find: warning: you have specified the -maxdepth option after a non-option argument -type, but options are not positional (-maxdepth affects tests specified before it as well as those specified after it).  Please specify options before other arguments
<murlidhar> !install | dodo_z
<ubotu> dodo_z: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<murlidhar> dodo_z: u can install it using add/remove given in  the panel.
<iowahc> anyone knows my problem?
<dodo_z> murlidhar: I don't know where is this panel :)
<dodo_z> and why do I use -zfxv or whatever in the command
<soundray> Gurax: you could try moving the whole "-maxdepth X" option to the beginning of the command line, right after "find".
<genii> dodo_z: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy is a good starting point
<geirha> dodo_z: look at the application menu at the top left,
<murlidhar> dodo_z: look on the top of the desktop
<dodo_z> aha , add/remove , the last option in the menu
<kahrytan> Who thinks they can fix a bug in Ubuntu. Ubuntu GDM crashes  (new installs and done so for past 2 releases) when I try to restart or shutdown computer at gdm login
<murlidhar> dodo_z: -zfxv isn't required to starters
<dodo_z> murlidhar:  can I install beryl in this way ?
<ompaul> !launchpad | kahrytan
<bascule> kahrytan: ?
<ubotu> kahrytan: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Daisuke_Laptop> beryl is dead, dodo_z
 * kahrytan hits ompaul  with smart stick.
<Daisuke_Laptop> dodo_z: compiz fusion is probably what you would want
<dodo_z> Daisuke_ : dead ?
<bascule> ompaul: good call
<ompaul> !offtopic | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> !offtopic | ompaul
<geirha> dodo_z: you want to unpack a tar-ball? You just double-click it in the file browser and select extract
<Daisuke_Laptop> dodo_z: yes, as dead as the animal in your nick :)  beryl remerged with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<bascule> kahrytan: full bug report is the way ahead with hardware listed form lspci -v
<ubotu> ompaul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<justm1> how video does it take to run compiz?
<dodo_z> Daisuke_Laptop: hmmm  I don't know :) but I saw a youtube video with beryl and I like it
<Daisuke_Laptop> !botabuse | ompaul, kahrytan
<ubotu> ompaul, kahrytan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<murlidhar> dodo_z: for that to install u have to go to system/administration/synaptic manager/ search beryl and click apply
 * bascule forgot just how insanely busy this place is
<orbisvicis> if i autostart gnome-volume-manager in fluxbox ... it doesnt mount, contrary to fluxbox. Why so ... am i missing something ?
<orbisvicis> some software
<Daisuke_Laptop> murlidhar: advising someone to install beryl is unwise.
<Daisuke_Laptop> dodo_z: go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<justm1> how do you apt-get compiz fusion
<Daisuke_Laptop> there should be a visual effects tab.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !compiz
<geirha> dodo_z: beryl and compiz merged together, so compiz fusion is sortof the newer version of beryl, and it's installed by default
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fabio> beryl is old now
<Daisuke_Laptop> xgl is a terrible idea
<Daisuke_Laptop> fortunately it's obsolete as of hardy
<dodo_z> geirha: you mean I have it now by default /
<genii> Daisuke_Laptop: Especially for ATI cards
<dodo_z> Daisuke_Laptop: i'm now at perference
<murlidhar> dodo_z: yes
<geirha> dodo_z: yes
<ompaul> dodo_z, it comes with gutsy by default if your card can do it
<Gurax> soundray: I was looking into that. I'll try see if that does the trick
<Daisuke_Laptop> dodo_z: there should be an Appearance menu setting
<DoYouKnow> wait, xgl is obsolete?
<_mug> id like so set up my laptop with fully encrypted hdd. is there a big performance loss on modern machines (core2duo1.5)?
<DoYouKnow> what about radeon xpress 200M?
<Linux-Noob> i need some help setting up a virtual machine application can someone pm me
<dodo_z> ompaul: I have toshipa laptop with 500 MB ram
<justm1> linux-noob winch one are you useing ?
<dodo_z> ompaul: toshiba satellite A100
<quilomicron> hi
<ompaul> dodo_z, 512mg - so have I
<Linux-Noob> justm1: thats the thing i need an easy to use one with a gui
<dodo_z> ompaul: is it enough? :)
<justm1> inotec vbox is what i use
<ompaul> dodo_z, it works on my lappy and my bosses
<justm1> its free
<soundray> !hi | quilomicron
<ubotu> quilomicron: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Daisuke_Laptop> DoYouKnow: i didn't say it IS obsolete, but that it WILL BE obsolete as of hardy
<Linux-Noob> justm1: ok please hold while i look it up
<Daisuke_Laptop> hopefully there will be a better solution by then
<justm1> linux-noob do a search for vitural box
 * dule thanks everyone for help...
<dodo_z> I made changes in the appearence , I set it Extra , but where is the fire ?
<justm1> linux-noob its what i use to run xp in ubuntu and xp runs faster then when i am just running xp
<murlidhar> !offtopic > murlidhar
<ripper666> Hi guys!!! i need some help with Java pluggins with firefox64. its seems to be that there are not any 64 bit pluggins for firefox 64. what can i do to correct this problem???
<justm1> linux-noob innotek is the maker of that
<Linux-Noob> justm1:  i found it and am downloading it
<soundray> ripper666: use nspluginwrapper to install the 32-bit plugin into 64-bit firefox
<frawfraw> is there a way to reboot the system from ssh?
<Linux-Noob> justm1:  what i am doing is trying to run 2 servers off of this linux machine for gaming purposes
<soundray> frawfraw: 'sudo reboot'
<kwajstabo> where can i find NFS client for browsing network folders (synaptic managers shows it is already installed but i cant find it)
<frawfraw> soundray: does it leave things "funky", or is it basically the same as restarting from X windows
<ripper666> soundray: what is nsplugginwrapper do i need to install it or is it allready in the synaptic
<soundray> frawfraw: it's a clean reboot
<_sluimers_> How can I see which firewall is blocking my fserve?
<frawfraw> soundray: thanks
<soundray> ripper666: you can install it from synaptic
<Linux-Noob> justm1:  its says error dependancy libxalin
<Jeruvy> I have a wierd problem, my nic will not connect to the router.  Was connecting fine to do an upgrade, then afterwards, the nic is dropping traffic?
<_sluimers_> One or both my firewalls is blocking my fserve, how do I fix this?
<ripper666> soundray: ¨sudo apt-get install nsplugginwrapper¨?
<SimplySeth> Jeruvy: is that the only machine on the router having issues ?
<wasabi_> is there a way to place a program in a certain part of the screen when opening it through terminal?
<Jeruvy> SimplySeth: yes
<soundray> ripper666: watch the spelling (one 'g')
<SimplySeth> Jeruvy: dunno then .. sorry I cant help
<Rico> waz up
<kaur> hi!
<Linux-Noob> where can i find libxalan110???
<SimplySeth> Rico: gas prices, cost of living , taxes
<bascule> _sluimers_: set up a LOG table in iptables
<daedra> ls
<_sluimers_> bascule, how do I do that?
<daedra> ls
<soundray> !info libxalan110 | Linux-Noob
<ubotu> linux-noob: libxalan110 (source: xalan): Provides XSLT support for applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-3.1 (gutsy), package size 1211 kB, installed size 4304 kB
<wasabi_> is there a way to place a program in a certain part of the screen when opening it through terminal?
<soundray> !info devilspie | wasabi_
<ubotu> wasabi_: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<daedra> ps aux | grep network
<kaur> I am trying to help a friend of mine who is trying to get a live cd working... He has radeon x550 and a black screen... Any ideas?
<mildner> any help to install firmware for Tchibo USB DVB-T Stick
<soundray> Linux-Noob: you can install libxalan110 through synaptic, if you have the universe repository enabled.
<daedra> tar xzvf hbkdr.tar.gz
<wasabi_> soundray, thanks!
<daedra> ?
<Aeon> +
<daedra> help
<bascule> _sluimers_: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/iptables_fw.html <- try this, if it is beyond you ask in #<firewall you use>
<soundray> mildner: do a lsusb and search the web on the USB identifier
<murlidhar> kaur: if he can't get a live cd working then there is an alternative cd which install ubuntu
<daedra> sd
<daedra> q
<Linux-Noob> its says its already instaled... i dont get it
<soundray> mildner: Ubuntu may not be the best distribution for DVB -- check out c't vdr (German!)
<kaur> murlidhar, he is a bit suspicious about ubuntu and so it would be better for him to try the live cd first
<fabio> ping
<Pici> !ping | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mildner_> any help to install firmware for Tchibo USB DVB-T Stick
<renato_> i had huge fonts on my gdm and title bars, anyone can help me?
<murlidhar> kaur: then i don't know how to help cuz some graphics cards aren;t supported by ubuntu fully.
<fabio> radeon x550  should be radeon compliant
<soundray> mildner_: what was wrong with my two replies?
<mildner_> I was disconnected
<soundray> mildner_: do a lsusb and search the web on the USB identifier
<Linux-Noob> soundray:  how do i set it for universe dependancys?
<soundray> mildner_: Ubuntu may not be the best distribution for DVB -- check out c't vdr (German!)
<murlidhar> kaur: <fabio> radeon x550  should be radeon compliant
<soundray> Linux-Noob: System-Administration-Software Sources -- third item in the list
<fbc> Which ftp server package offers a graphical configuration interface? WU-FTP or pro-ftp?
<mildner_> I have the firmware I only don't know how to install it
<fabio> maybe you are using wrong vsync/hsync value
<xGeek> I want ubuntu mobile now please. :(
<genii> mildner_: Put the .fw file into /lib/firmware   directory
<soundray> mildner_: the firmware all by itself won't do. You need a driver
<murlidhar> xGeek: i guess it is still not released yet
<kaur> murlidhar, radeon compliant means it should work fine?
<Linux-Noob> soundray:  im using ubuntu desktop 6.06 i dont see that
<murlidhar> kaur: i don't know ask fabio
<murlidhar> kaur: it was he who told that
<xGeek> murlidhar: /join #ubuntu-mobile
<xGeek> oop
<xGeek> typo.
<kaur> murlidhar, right, thanks
<soundray> !info libxalan110 dapper | Linux-Noob
<ubotu> linux-noob: libxalan110 (source: xalan): Provides XSLT support for applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (dapper), package size 1212 kB, installed size 4688 kB
<soundray> !universe > Linux-Noob, please read the private message from ubotu
<kaur> fabio, as I understand radeon x550 should work with ubuntu?
<obtar> Ratbo
<fabio>  i mean , it should work fine using the radeon driver
<fabio> as far as i know radeon module is good all the way up to x850 radeon card
<fabio> why not
<Gary_inNYC> hi, what program can i use to do videoconferencing with friends who exclusively use AOLim?
<Noah0504> Does the 7.10 Server CD accept WPA2?
<jetsaredi1> what is the difference between eclipse and eclipse-gcj
<thor__> how do you install drivers for an ATI Graphics card on Ubuntu 7.10?
<bascule> jetsaredi1: one is sun's own java, other is GNU java
<^^Princ^^> hey to all
<murlidhar> Gary_inNYC: latest version of pidgin support videoconferencing .  i  am not sure . just check it
<genii> !ati | thor__
<ubotu> thor__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<^^Princ^^> I'm having problems with openvpn
<renato_> i have huge fonts on gdm at 7.10 anyone can help me?
<^^Princ^^> it seems i cant start my openvpn server
<soundray> thor__: System-Administration-Restricted Drivers Manager
<thor__> thx^
<^^Princ^^> it gives me Starting virtual private network daemon: server(FAILED).
<^^Princ^^> i can figure out whats the problem
<jetsaredi1> bascule: ah - thanks
<mcliber> hello
<^^Princ^^> anyone with some experience
<Noah0504> Can I use WPA2 when configuring my network on the 7.10 server install?
<bascule> depends on the card
<Gary_inNYC> unfortunately, i don't see any support for videoconferencing in pidgin
<soundray> Noah0504: it should work in principle. Some wireless drivers are finicky, though
<bascule> and wether or not you know how to use iwconfig shell command
<fabio> renato, try gdmsetup change you theme
<Noah0504> Do I need to prefix my phrase with s:?
<bascule> yes
<Finnish> Hello
<soundray> ^^Princ^^: no specific experience, but look in /var/log/syslog for more detailed error messages
<bascule> !hi | Finnish
<ubotu> Finnish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Finnish> How can I optimize bluetooth transmission?
<Finnish> I have a BT-dongle, USB
<gizbot> Hello everyone.  Any wireless geeks here today?
<Finnish> To my BT-headphones
<Finnish> I downloaded some BT-packets from synaptics today, and I think that my transmission rate somehow got worse after those updates
<bascule> gizbot: just ask the question
<LjL> !anyone | gizbot
<ubotu> gizbot: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<fabio> gizbot, all nerds today
<bascule> it is freenode, what else?
<neopsyche> how do i detect my new modem?
<ubuntuisloved> could someone tell me the developers channel for freenode irc
<neopsyche> Jack_Sparrow,actually old modem
<MasterAslan> hi,  I am behind a router but want to be able to ping and connect to my computers by computer name instead of ip addresses.  Do I need a DNS server for this?
<mildner_> hello any help available how to install dvb stick firmware I have firmware but dont know where to put it
<soundray> neopsyche: how is it connected?
<soundray> mildner_: the firmware all by itself won't do. You need a driver
<bascule> MasterAslan: depends how many hosts, a static hosts file like /etc/hosts is fine for a few
<soundray> mildner_: maybe you should sort out your net connection troubles first
<neopsyche> soundray, via pin connection com port
<mildner_> soundray: the firmware seems to be just one file dvb-usb-dposh-01.fw
<soundray> mildner_: you need a driver
<Agui> hola buenas
<soundray> neopsyche: Have you tried configuring it through System-Administration-Networking-Modem-Properties
<soundray> ?
<oldskool> hi all after hours of x-restarting i have managed to install openchrome and configure it to run on my laptop at 1280x800, however there are now artifacts when browsing the internet / redrawing the desktop etc.  i have search the forums but not found much help, anyone got any ideas?
<MasterAslan> bascule: whats the best solution for computers with dhcp?  I basically want to be able to connect a computer to the network and be able to ping it with the computer name like windows can.  It just seems to pick it up when its connected
<Gary_inNYC> anyone with any information on videoconferencing with friends in AOL, Yahoo, MSN, etc?
<bascule> MasterAslan: dunno, I use static for lan
<dodo_z> hey , when I try to install a codec it tells me this application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ubuntuisloved> MasterAslan: why not just ping its ip?
<Gary_inNYC> dodo z, did you install a conflicting metapackage?
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: I just installed a codec with this same name
<MasterAslan> sometimes if a friend connects a laptop for instance via wireless I can't necessarily see the ip address.
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: I tried to open te mp3 file and I got two codecs
<_mug> MasterAslan: what do you mean by the name of the computer? the samba-name or the dns-name? you could set up a static /etc/hosts for each host
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Gary_inNYC> kk, try uninstalling those individual codecs and install just the ugly set.  i think that should do it
<brobostigon> dodo_z: try audacious or xmms with that mp3, and see what happens
<bascule> MasterAslan: well I would query the router, or the machine it's self
<ubuntuisloved> MasterAslan: so what your saying you want to scan all computers on your network?
<bascule> MasterAslan: It probably s possible without fullblown DNS though
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: how to uninstall them , I opened Synpatic manager and I found many instances with different names
<bascule> !avahi > bascule
<Gary_inNYC> did you by any chance install sets with differing suffixes?  ugly, bad, etc?
<_mug> could sb tell if an intel x3100 videocard works find with compiz?
<_mug> find=fine
<oldskool> MasterAslan:I use DHCP and can map to my pc from laptop using its comp name
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: it's only one codec and I have gstreamer-alsa ,gstreamere-esd
<neopsyche> soundray,how do i install old modem?
<ubuntuisloved> MasterAslan: FYI this is called netbios
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: and many others with same name
<zimon> _mug: no, it's blacklisted. you can configure compiz such that the blacklist is ignored, however it didn't work very well for me
<mooboo1> how do i make a xorg.conf file?
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: same prefix
<ErikR> I need some help with update-alternatives..
<ErikR> it doesn't seem to create any links
<soundray> neopsyche: I've already told you. If my advice hasn't worked for you, you have to ask more specifically
<ubuntuisloved> MasterAslan: and yes you either need to put info into /etc/hosts or use dns
<dodo_z> Gary_inNYC: should uninstall all of the m?
<soundray> ErikR: how are you using it?
<brobostigon> mooboo1: it you are running xorg, then you should already have one
<_mug> zimon: hm crashes? or what didnt work?
<MasterAslan> thanks
<oldskool> hi all after hours of x-restarting i have managed to install openchrome and configure it to run on my laptop at 1280x800, however there are now artifacts when browsing the internet / redrawing the desktop etc.  i have search the forums but not found much help, anyone got any ideas?
<neopsyche> soundray,ok
<ErikR> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/rake rake /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/rake 10
<willm_> mooboo1, you can try X -configure, which will create a file, but you can check if you have a (backup of an) xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<bascule> can avahi help MasterAslan?
<mooboo1> brobostigon, im running xorg, but no file exist
<dodo_z> help eplease
<Gary_inNYC> dodo_z flip through this link    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dodo_z> please*
<zimon> _mug: no crashes, but the second screen wasn't redrawn correctly
<ErikR> I installed rake with gem install rake
<mooboo1> ok thanks
<ErikR> but it wasn't "found" in the shell
<_mug> zimon: second screen? a monitor attached to the notebook?
<brobostigon> dodo_z: try xmms or audacious, it already has the codecs built in, no need to install extra codecs to play mp3s
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop via preseeding.  At the install method selection page I'm changing the command line to preseed/url=http://myurl/boot.cfg but I'm still thrown into the GUI LIVECD interface.  Is there something I'm missing?
<ErikR> I had thise previously with another command, and then update-alternatives came to the rescue
<ErikR> this time I f*cked up..
<MasterAslan> thanks for your help..gonna research my options
<willm_> oldskool, what X-driver are you using?
<zimon> _mug: right .. i use the external display as primary and the laptop panel as secondary screen. that didn't work with compiz
<ErikR> and did update-alternatives with the wrong executable
<ErikR> first..
<LjL> !language | ErikR
<ubotu> ErikR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ErikR> sorry
<oldskool> willm: openchrome xserver
<Gary_inNYC> the ubuntu restricted extras is what you want dodo_z.  also to play DVD movies, you might consider looking at Medibuntu for libdvdcss2
<_mug> zimon: but the laptop-screen worked? (i dont intend to use an external one)
<ErikR> then I wanted to do update-alternatives with the correct ninary
<ErikR> *binary
<xela> morning
<soundray> ErikR: not sure -- maybe you have to remove the wrong links first. man update-alternatives ?
<oldskool> willm_: openchrome compiled ok and video card recognised
<zimon> _mug: if you want to try, add SKIP_CHECKS=yes to ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<dodo_z> brobostigon: where is this software?
<_mug> zimon: and out of the box or did you have to tweak/blackmagic/dirtyhack sth?
<eeeandrew> hi guys. Anyone good at JAVA programming in the eclipse evironment? I'm having some trouble calling a method
<_mug> ic
<brobostigon> dodo_z: look in synaptic
<ErikR> soundray: i did rm rake from both /etc/alternatives and /usr/bin
<soundray> oldskool: why did you compile, rather than using xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ?
<_mug> eeeandrew: maybe you want to ask in a java chan
<ErikR> then no output from update-alternatives (like expected on correct execution)
<eeeandrew> _mug where would I find one of them?
<soundray> ErikR: I mean remove with update-alternatives
<ErikR> I did that too
<ErikR> but I think it didn't remove any files :)
<_mug> type /join #java
<ErikR> although I am a bit uncertain..
<Gary_inNYC> hey, is there a good program for videoconferencing with people in popular im clients like AOL, Yahoo, MSN?  i googled and found pidgin isn't it
<oldskool> soundray: tried that first, no luck, so tried a compile, still no luck but same driver ( i think) as the one from the repository
<soundray> ErikR: okay, sorry, can't help
<_mug> eeeandrew: or not.. its not open
<_mug> :)
<brobostigon> Gary_inNYC: for msn try amsn
<ErikR> thanks anyhow soundray
<eeeandrew> _mug thanks anyway
<ErikR> this place seems a bit busy
<Stickman0> I was wondering if Ubuntu could partition an NTFS drive. I tried with the installer, but it isn't letting me partition it, just an all or nothing install
<_mug> eeeandrew: type /list and look for one yourself
<soundray> oldskool: there's always the hope that it will work better with the next release. Have you checked bug reports?
<Gary_inNYC> kk i'll take a look
<oldskool> soundray: then managed to force a resolution that opensource could handle using dpkg-reconfigure
<jtg23> does anybody have experience troubleshooting pxe server configs?  I'm getting strange errors..
<FidgetandFlump> so is this the room for complete beginners (I would have said noobs but that cliched and not my way of talking)!
<olskolirc> hi hi guys :-) how do I convert mp3 to wav
<oldskool> soundray:no have not checked reports, but have used manual and set options unset options to no avail
<xela> very busy in here
<Stickman0> Yeah
<oldskool> soundray:where might i find the bug reports?
<olskolirc> hey who is oldskool
<Gary_inNYC> heh Fidget im as new as they come, though resourceful :)
<Pici> !bugs | oldskool
<soundray> olskolirc: mplayer -ao pcm
<gizbot> Hi.  I've got a new Gateway 6834 laptop, and it uses the newish Intel 4695 wireless card.  I've been trying to get it run under Gutsy (kbuntu).   I think I am using the newer iwl4965 drivers that come with the default config.  I cannot see the local access point (DHCP), though my old machine can, meaning no DHCP lease and no iwlist scan.   Booting under windows gives me network access.  I'm...
<xela> maybe easier to find love here than support....? lol
<gizbot> ...a bit at a loss of how to go forward.  Any suggestions?
<olskolirc> ok
<Pici> oldskool: er, bugs.ubuntu.com
<boggystudios> I am trying to create an alias for the sshfs command but don't know how to handle the "@" symbol in the username of my ftp account.  How do I deal with this?
<oldskool> pici:thanks
<oldskool> Pici:thanks
<ubotu> oldskool: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xela> did someone installed a softmodem motorola sm 56?
<xela> no detecting
<FidgetandFlump> haha I just took a blind leap into ubuntu last night and installed it on my PC, now it's a case of trying to get a clue to what I'm doing!!
<xela> haha
<olskolirc> thanks man :-)
<Cpudan80> Congratulations FidgetandFlump !
<Arekkusu> FidgetandFlump just took the plunge.
<xela> okay
<Cpudan80> FidgetandFlump: What's up?
<soundray> FidgetandFlump: maybe check the FAQ first?
<Cpudan80> We are here to serve
<willm_> boggystudios, just alias somecommand="sshfs user@host:/dir /dir" ?
<soundray> !faq | FidgetandFlump
<gizbot> boggystudios|Have your tried using double quotes:  "alias foo="my thing with @ char".  Unless it's killing your line?
<ubotu> FidgetandFlump: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<olskolirc> ok now how do I edit my wav to just use the part I want?
<willm_> olskolirc, audacity
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<FidgetandFlump> big plunge, luckily I have a little laptop to keep me going whilst I wade through documentation and try and learn something
<soundray> olskolirc: use audacity to do it graphically
<Cpudan80> Anyone know what plugins you need for firefox to view CNN video?
<id10t> 'lo all... anyone care to remind my aged brain about iptables?  best to start by flushing rulesets and then block everything then allow what is needed right?
<Cpudan80> I forgot
<FidgetandFlump> goes to read the faq's (is)
<FidgetandFlump> ish
<xela> adobe flash player
<Bonkers> recently sshing to remote hosts has slowed down quite a bit and it looks like all the time is spent on "Trying to reverse map address ...", is there any way to disable that step?
<xela> find it on the website of adobe
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: flash probebly
<boggystudios> willm_ gizbot: my username has a @ in it so it thinks that when it gets to that symbol the host name begins
<Cpudan80> brobostigon: It's something else too apprently
<ErikR> is update-alternative the best way to make links in /usr/bin?
<soundray> id10t: or use a frontend such as firestarter
<neopsyche> anyone help with guide form google for acer scan to web v3300?
<Cpudan80> Flash alone doesnt cut it
<brobostigon> Cpudan80: realplayer too mybe
<Cpudan80> realplayer?
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<xela> on adobe website iare instructions to install the tar.gz
<id10t> soundray, headless box in a closet... that and i'm teaching iptables tonight, just wanted to clear the cobwebs out first
<Ax-Ax> sorry for sucking, how do i make a zip "a" with the folder "a/b" in?
<brobostigon> !realplayer | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Smftre> How do I access a ntfs partition on the LiveDVD to move things around before installing? The partition won't seem to mount!
<id10t> Smftre, isntall the ntfs-3g stuff first
<Smftre> id10t, where can I find that?
<Tiyuk> What is the correct channel for discussing issues with what is (for me) a regression between a Hardy package yesterday and the update pushed out today?
<Zambezi> What's apport for packages? It's trying to beat up my CPU right now.
<id10t> Smftre, under system and then software
<xela> i just installed adobe flash..plays all videos on the internet
<id10t> Smftre, or do it command line
<soundray> Tiyuk: #ubuntu+1
<Gary_inNYC> think the gutsy live cd already has ntfs-3g or am i wrong?
<Tiyuk> soundray: thanks
<amenado> id10t-> make sure you have an escape hatch in case the server is too far and no one can reset it
<SimplySeth> is there a guid somewhere on buildin' your own Ubunti-ish distro ?
<SimplySeth> guide*
<id10t> amenado, yup, got that... learned that the hard way the first time around :)
<iowahc> hey there anyone got that error? ata1.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<iowahc> ata1.01: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:20/00:00:00:00:00/b0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 0
<FidgetandFlump> haha oh dear I've just read the FAQ's and I'm not even at that level, poop.  I've got the basics working but was just trying to figure networking.  I'm lucky as a lot of my stuff was just there, so I can learn at a slower pace
<amenado> id10t-> then have a backup ruleset that works, just default ACCETP Policies
<SimplySeth> FidgetandFlump: there is a networking GUI on the taskbar :)
<neopsyche> anyone help with acer scan to web scanner?
<Cpudan80> brobostigon: it's mozilla-mplayer
<amenado> SimplySeth-> id google for remastering ubuntu perhaps
<neopsyche> is ther ea place where i can check scanner compatability on ubuntu
<neopsyche> ?
<Stickman0> So, is there a way to partition an NTFS harddrive with the Ubuntu installer? Or do I have to find a 3rd party app?
<SimplySeth> amenado: "remastering" ubuntu .. thanks .. I at least have some keywords to search for .. thanks :)
<FidgetandFlump> I saw that and even read some stuff on the net, but it just wasn't clicking
<gizbot> Anyone using iwl4965 drivers?
<andatche> pptp not working over wireless with network-manager is a bit of a pita :(
<id10t> SimplySeth, look at the remasting knoppix docs
<SimplySeth> Stickman0: ntfsprogs ntfs-config
<willm_> boggystudios, second I'm trying something...
<id10t> SimplySeth, i imagine it woul dbe the same process as ubuntu
<erUSUL> Stickman0: you can partition your disk during install afaik
<Stickman0> Thank you!
<andatche> it was working but since I switched to a wired network and back I can't get it to work again without using wired
<erUSUL> !install | Stickman0
<ubotu> Stickman0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ErikR> hmm.. I get this
<ErikR> erik@closetmaster:/etc/alternatives$ update-alternatives --display rake
<ErikR> rake - status is manual.
<ErikR>  link currently absent
<Stickman0> Thanks, your a lifesaver
<ErikR> /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/rake - priority 10
<ErikR> Current `best' version is /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/rake.
<FloodBot1> ErikR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ErikR> oh- sorry..
<oldskool> hmmm no bug reports on my specific problem, thanks though.  Any more suggestions appreciated :)
<amenado> andatche-> do this, when it works, right down the contents of ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf;
<ErikR> anyhow.. I don't have a link in my /etc/alternatives directory
<Gary_inNYC> StickMan0 the liveCD comes with GParted so you can create and/or resize partitions
<SimplySeth> id10t: thanks .. I wanna build a turn-key firewall/nat/DDNS/DHCP box with ubuntu .. thanks
<andatche> amenado: I don't think that will fix it, I think it's some bug in nm
<id10t> SimplySeth, may want to look at using DSL or similar small distro as a base
<andatche> it seems hard coded to use eth0
<Stickman0> I tried, but the install CD didn't let me try to partition
<FidgetandFlump> I have my network menu open, I'm just trying to get my mac to discover it through a router!!
<SimplySeth> id10t: "remastering" was the keyword I was looking for
<andatche> yet it was working until the first time I plugged it in
<amenado> SimplySeth-> i believer there was a distro that basically that ..turnkey firewall..i can not remember the name tough..its mentioned on that book damn small linux
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: why not use ruter oriented distributions like ipcop or zeroshell ?
<andatche> eh
<ephracis> Is NM 0.7 gonna be in Hardy?
<andatche> and now it has worked again
<andatche> this is weird
<amenado> andatche-> do this, when it works, right down the contents of ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf;
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: I tried Mono .. but it didn't reconize my NICs .. zeroshell and ipcop .. will look into it thanks
<iowahc> ata1.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<iowahc> ata1.01: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:20/00:00:00:00:00/b0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 0 Anyone?
<zimon> ErikR: why would you need one?
<ErikR> hmm.. because there was one earlier.. :)
<mutelight> anyone running Unbuntu on a Mac Pro?
<ErikR> I want a link in /usr/bin
<ErikR> so that I can start rake properly :)
<zimon> ErikR: but you removed it, didn't you?
<Linux-Noob> i keep getting this error Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root
<amenado> ErikR-> you have to install it, using the update-alternate or alternate (heck am getting confused between fedora and ubuntu)  instal ..
<ErikR> yeah.. but I thought that update-alternatives would give me a new one
<ErikR> pastie
<amenado> ErikR-> that would only give you a selection to choose from.. to add to the menu, its install-ing it
<zimon> ErikR: no, that's for switching between the link targets
<tomtommy> just installed Ubuntu.  What shall I install to be able to watch all different types of videos?
<Linux-Noob> how do i get rid of this error?? Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root
<zimon> ErikR: i'd just reinstall rake
<ErikR> http://www.pastie.org/160740
<ErikR> I have..
<ErikR> zimon.. but I want to have it with gem instal rake, not apt-get install rake
<tomtommy> anyone know plzz?
<amenado> Linux-Noob-> i think it is telling you to re-do that command or else it can not go forward
<Linux-Noob> amenado:  yes i understand but how do i redo the command?
<zimon> ErikR: do you have a symlink for rake in /usr/bin?
<Gary_inNYC> FidgetandFlump: have you tried selecting manual configuration and selecting dhcp from "Wired Connection"  properties?
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why flash crashes immediately on Ubuntu x86_64 ?
<ErikR> no I don't zimon
<tomtommy> just installed Ubuntu.  What shall I install to be able to watch all different types of videos?
<Cpudan80> like I load a site with flash, and it crashes (the flash part)
<amenado> Linux-Noob-> just like what it says  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Gary_inNYC> flash is annoying slow for me in firefox as well
<amenado> Linux-Noob-> just like what it says    sudo  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<tomtommy> how can I watch youtube videos in firefox?
<tomtommy> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<rinaldi_> hi im trying to make a copy of a data dvd that has bad sectors on it. At the moment with k3b i've selected ignore errors so it keeps going. It's been on 32% for a day now. Just wanted to know if there is an app more specialised to dealing with bad sectors?
<zimon> ErikR: normally, you would have /usr/bin/rake -> /etc/alternatives/rake -> /..../rake .. if alternatives are used
<ErikR> take a look in http://www.pastie.org/160740 for the command aswell zimon
<ErikR> that is what I am trying to accomplish zimon
<Linux-Noob> amenado: ok now i get this /usr/share/virtualbox/src/build_in_tmp: line 51: make: command not found
<xela> flash player adobe works fine and the use the ubuntu- restricted..
<FYI> hello, I have installed necessary plugins/codecs trying to play a stream. It will say buffering then playing, but time doesn't advance and there's no picture/audio
<FYI> I am using totem
<Slart> tomtommy: don't repeat your question too often... many people check the channel every now and then.. if you repeat your question you'll only annoy people and you'll get ignored... as for video.. install vlc player
<xela> download it from adobe
<erUSUL> !info ddrescue |  rinaldi_
<ubotu> rinaldi_: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<xela> unpack it
<zimon> ErikR: did you try to create the symlink manually?
<xela> and the ./installplayer
<ErikR> hmm.. not really zimon :)
<Slart> tomtommy: there are other media-players available.. vlc just happens to be my favourite
<tomtommy> Slart, thanks!  and firefox wont play youtube videos.  how I make it?  says flashplayer not installed
<Slart> !multimedia | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tomtommy> Slart, ty
<xela> then install it from the adobe site
<ErikR> thought the update-alternatives would do that for me.. do you know anything about the automatic and manual stuff that is hinted in the pastie?
<Slart> tomtommy: you want flash .. firefox doesn't come with flash installed by default..
<Gary_inNYC> install flash nonfree from synaptic or adobe's site, and make sure javascript is enabled when in youtube
<Slart> !flash | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zimon> ErikR: try it. update-alternatives does nothing but manage symlinks, so you shouldn't get trouble
<rinaldi_> erUSUL: cool thanks will gove a try :)
<xela> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<ErikR> okay.. :) I'll do that zimon, thanks.. I just to the link chain that you suggested previously then zimon
<sectech> Anyone using xchat on hardy?
<xela> But that is in german
<hemelskonijn> hey`a ... can any one help me out ?? ... i changed the gnome splash screen and login theme ... but between those the bg color is still brown ... how can i change that ??
<zimon> ErikR: update-alternatives --install only works if the symlink in /etc/alternatives exists. see manpage
<tomtommy> Slart, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  <-- doesnt support Ubuntu 7.10.  what can I do?
<Gary_inNYC> hemelskonijn, check out gnome-look.org for theming
<hemelskonijn> ok thnx i will
<ErikR> oh.. okay zimon.. darn.. I missed that
<Slart> tomtommy: yes it does.. an old page, that's all... run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<zimon> ErikR: it's used to add a alternative to a existent master link
<tomtommy> ok thanks :)
<ErikR> aha.. okay..  is there an update-masters thing then zimon? :)
<Seerl> I had to install the nvidia driver manually as the 'enable restricted driver' option totally screwed up X ....... how do I now enable compiz because if i try and enable desktop effects through ubuntu it says i have to enable the driver 1st (even though its already running and working fine)
<Slart> tomtommy: you're welcoem
<tomtommy> Slart, does non-free mean its (c)?
<Slart> tomtommy: it means you don't get source..
<tomtommy> Slart, but its legal to use for free?
<Slart> tomtommy: it's adobe's flash.. and they are greedy evil people who probably eat little children.. oh.. they haven't released flash as open source either.. even worse ;)
<Gary_inNYC> heeh
<Slart> tomtommy: it's legal to use
<hemelskonijn> gary_inNYC  on second hand this is where i got my files ... i did as described there and they work the only thing that doesnt work are the screens between login and my desktop bkg
<tomtommy> Slart, :P
<tomtommy> Slart, Mike tyson works for adobe :P
 * Slart locks the door... not sure it's Tyson-safe though
<hemelskonijn> adobe power shot ?? =P
<M[n]M> !Offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomtommy> Slart, cause tyson eats little children too :P
<Slart> yes, sorry M[n]M..
<Gary_inNYC> hemelskonijn ic, you mean the default bronze screen between after login and loading the desktop environment
<M[n]M> •Slart• why sorry?
<Slart> for being off-topic
<M[n]M> 0oo...
<steph_> Can someone help me configure a wireless network in Hardy?
<M[n]M> can some one help me with open a server
<M[n]M> i wanna register
<M[n]M> 0_o
<M[n]M> i have no idea what i am saying ..
<alexb50> what do I do when my wireless card decides that it doesn't exist?
<zimon> ErikR: no .. i don't think so. but i don't know too much about alternatives .. i just use them :-)
<Slart> alexb50: try to convince it that it does.. see !threaten and !ifyoudon'tstartworkingnowI'llcry =)
<erUSUL> alexb50: which wifi card?
<Kumool> how do i unmount a device (i cant see it in the file manager) (Phone)
<Slart> alexb50: does it still exist in lspci or lsusb or similar?
<Slart> Kumool: umount <devicename> is the regular way..
<ErikR> okay.. so now it works :)
<bthornton> I've recently changed the driver on my Broadcom wireless card from the default bcm43xx driver to ndiswrapper (had to blacklist the bcm43xx drive and add an alias for ndiswrapper to eth1). It works well, but I have to "sudo modprobe eth1" on every boot for the driver to be loaded. How can I have this load on boot?
<brobostigon> Kumool: in terminal umount /dev/**
<erUSUL> Kumool: cat /proc/mounts <<< find out mountpoint or device ; sudo umount  mountpoint or device
<alexb50> slart: it existed as a pciusb mount but networkmanager didn't realise that I had any wireless capability
<erUSUL> brobostigon: add eth1 or ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<zenatuz> olá pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar com driver nvidia para ubuntu?
<zimon> ErikR: fine :--)
<Slart> !es | zenatuz
<erUSUL> !pt | zenatuz
<ubotu> zenatuz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> zenatuz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bthornton> thanks
<alexb50> at which point I tried reinstalling networkmanager and relised that you can't network without networkmanager
<erUSUL> Slart: is portuguese
<zenatuz> ok, tks
<Juhaz> that would be quite simple one, few lines if you
<ErikR> ln works just as well as update-alternatives zimon :)
<Juhaz> argh.
<brobostigon> erUSUL: sorry, what was that, did i miss something,, no idea what you said??
<Slart> ah.. I can't tell those apart..
<zimon> ErikR: but you still need to run the install command, so that the new alternative is added to /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/rake
<ErikR> oh okay.. :)
<erUSUL> brobostigon: add the module name in this case ndiswrapper or eth1 to the file /etc/modules
<ErikR> the shell command works now.. why would I need the alternative in that weird location too?
<brobostigon> erUSUL: what, i have no need for it, i was helping someone else
<erUSUL> Slart: ;) no problem i'm galician so i can jeje
<zimon> ErikR: that's just the "database" of available alternatives
<Slart> alexb50: I can't really help you with wifi more than the basic stuff.. it worked out of the box on my laptop, which I am ever so thankful for. Try !wifi or !wireless for some general help from ubotu
<erUSUL> brobostigon: o sorry that was meant to bthornton ..... tab completion you know
<ErikR> okay.. did the --install thing, but it says that /etc/alternatives/rake is in manual mode and will be left alone
<ErikR> is that okay?
<zimon> ErikR: hm .. i don't know what manual mode means .. does update-alternatives --list rake show your installation?
<ErikR> hangon
<Foone2> where is the information about network interfaces stored? I'm trying to copy it off another drive: I have two installs of 7.10, a fresh one and an older one that was installed with different hardware (they're both on the same box). the older one doesn't see eth0 (I get device not found) but the new one does.
<amenado> Foone2-> in /etc/network/interfaces
<ErikR> it shows the path to the binary zimon, that is good, right?
<Foone2> amenado: I diffed the two copies of that, they're identical
<amenado> Foone2-> and what is the problem?
<zimon> ErikR: yes .. that's alright
<ErikR> thanks zimon
<Foone2> amenado: I get "device not found" if I do ifconfig eth0 (so naturally I have no internet) on the older install (It's still 7.10, older means about a month)
<zimon> ErikR: ah. automatic mode means the links are automatically mapped to the alternative with the highest priority. in manual mode they aren't
<nonix4> Hmm... which problems should I expect when installing 64-bit ubuntu on a 8 gig ram 'puter w/ 8600 gts?
<edthefox> where do i go to get help getting flash or equivalent working with firefox??
<erUSUL> !flash | edthefox
<ubotu> edthefox: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<amenado> Foone2-> what do you have on your system now? what nics?
<erUSUL> nonix4: no java plugin for firefox and lack of some weird video/audio codecs
<nonix4> erUSUL: Hmm, I'd consider those a plus :)
<ErikR> cool.. perhaps that is what I wanted then zimon
<nonix4> erUSUL: as in not having those most likely buggy things is maybe better in the long run :)
<Foone2> amenado: It's an onboard nic, of an MSI board. I believe it's a VIA chipset
<linkslice> where the hell did all these spammers come from the last couple of weeks?
<Flare183> !language | linkslice
<ubotu> linkslice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> nonix4: XD that are my 2 cents
<amenado> Foone2-> only one? then why would you expect them to be different?
<Foone2> amenado: because one works and the other doesn't
<imme> Hello there I think I found a bug in gnome-temrinal under ubuntu. Can anyone help me find if this bug already exists?
<Flare183> imme: yes
<nonix4> erUSUL: running 64-bit ubuntu on a macbook atm, wondering if that 8600 gts would have problems of it own...
<gizbot> Hmm.. Farther on getting my wireless to work. Did a "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any" and make some progress.
<imme> The bug is the fact that it takes my default keyboard-layout with the ctrl-mappings.
<erUSUL> !bugs | imme
<ubotu> imme: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Foone2> amenado: I recently replaced my motherboard, the install I made before the replacement doesn't detect eth0, but a fresh one made after does.
<imme> So my default is set at dvorak.
<Flare183> imme: goto https://launchpad.net and look
<Foone2> which is why I'm attempting to copy over the configuration from the fresh install, I just don't know where to look for it
<imme> Flare183: OK
<zimon> ErikR: i don't think so ... i'd like to know which version i'm using, so manual mode would be the best for me
<Irreducibilis> why am I only getting 385 bytes per second when loading this one page...
<amenado> Foone2-> am getting confused, you want to use your new install or not?
<erUSUL> nonix4: you may need to install the nvidia.com driver manually if you want 3d acceleration. but not really sure about it 1)do not have a 8xxx 2) i use custom kernel nvidia.com drivers anyway
<Foone2> amenado: I don't, I just want to get the networking configuration information off it (since it works)
<ErikR> yeah.. okay.. thanks for helpingme clear this out zimon
<amenado> Foone2-> if it already works, what is the point of going back to the old install?
<gizbot> Question was:  Hi. I've got a new Gateway 6834 laptop, and it uses the newish Intel 4695 wireless card. I've been trying to get it run under Gutsy (kbuntu).  I think I am using the newer iwl4965 drivers that come with the default config. I cannot see the local access point (DHCP), though my old machine can, meaning no DHCP lease and no iwlist scan. Booting under windows gives me network...
<gizbot> ...access. I'm a bit at a loss of how to go forward. Any suggestions?
<gizbot> Solution is:  Default installation fails to set ESSID to any, and so scanning fails.  Set with "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any".  Problem fixed.
<gizbot> Now where do I put this so no other poor sap gets hit?
<imme> \q
<pope_> to use emerald as my window decorator, i just need to run "emerald --replace" through terminal, is this correct?
<amenado> Foone2-> and the working config is indeed on that /etc/network/interfaces..
<Foone2> amenado: the old install has a lot more configuration (apache and such) and files, the new one was just a test to see if ubuntu supports my nic
<Flare183> pope_: tha'ts right
<Foone2> amenado: the only thing broken with my old install is the nic, so it'd be a waste to reinstall for just that.
<okkay> Does anyone know why i'm not able to view vmw file, i can listen it but i can't see anything
<pope_> will it remain my decorator upon reboot as well, or will i need to add that command to sessions?
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | okkay
<ubotu> okkay: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amenado> Foone2-> but those are different config files you are after, for network, we established its in interface, for others you have to hunt around
<okkay> :)
<Flare183> pope_: it will stay that way
<Daisuke_Laptop> pope_: or install fusion-icon which would make life a whole lot simpler if it would just be added to the repos
<Flare183> pope_: i think
<Flare183> Daisuke_Laptop: Yeah that is right
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's no reason for it not to be there...
<pope_> excellent, thank you guys ^_^ slowly i'm beginning to become comfortable with my windows replacement
<amenado> Foone2-> when you say old install, what ubuntu was on it? and the new one is?
<Flare183> pope_: that's good
<Foone2> amenado: they're both 7.10
<Foone2> amenado: the interfaces files are identical, so something elsewhere must be different
<dean> Is ubuntu server edition just the desktop edition with some useful server stuff build in top? I.e. it still has a GUI etc.?
<ntemis> hello
<amenado> Foone2-> let me try to understand, your old install is from a different mobo?
<Daisuke_Laptop> dean: the server edition has never been that
<Flare183> !hi | ntemis
<ubotu> ntemis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Daisuke_Laptop> no desktop environment (though of course you could add one if you so chose)
<Seerl> dean - not quite right ... but you can always apt-get install whatever you need for a gui
<dean> Hmm, alright i'll stick to desktop edition for now
<Seerl> gnome, kde, whatever
<dean> Going to give ubuntu another try :)
<tomtommy> how can I encrypt files in nautilus?
<nils__> ver tsirc.dyn.pl
<Foone2> amenado: yes. the old motherboard failed, so I replaced it (with a different model). now that I've replaced it, I have no network. I then did a fresh install of 7.10 onto another drive, since I suspected it was a configuration problem. since the fresh install has working network, that seems to confirm my suspicion. I'm now trying to copy whatever (working) configuration options there are on the new (test) install onto the older install (t
<Foone2> he one I intend to use)
<tomtommy> !encrypt files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt files - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomtommy> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<harveyd> i dont know if its flash / ubuntu or firefox but firefox has been crashing a stupid amount recetly
<harveyd> its getting to the point of being unusable
<Flare183> !truecrypt | tomtommy
<amenado> Foone2-> compare their  /lib/firmware  dir  and /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file
<ubotu> tomtommy: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<tomtommy> !seahorse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomtommy> Flare183, how can I right click on a file in nautilus and be given option to encrypt file?
<Flare183> tomtommy: I don't think you can do that
<Flare183> tomtommy: you might have to do it with the terminal
<mavi-> yea you can
<Flare183> mavi-: how?
<tomtommy> Flare183, u can. I had it before, but reinstalled Ubuntu and forgoet how I did it
<mavi-> you can add whatever you want as scripts to nautilus rightclick menu
<z1ppo> does ubuntu have a good binary usenet client; i currently use newsbin pro on my win2k box
<Flare183> I don't know how but if someone else can let me know
<tomtommy> Flare183, when I right click on any file, there was option to ENCRYPT.  forgoet how I did it
<tomtommy> anyone else know?
<Foone2> amenado: both are identical (I compared filenames in /lib/firmware and contents in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases)
<Flare183> tomtommy: I don't know google it I guess
<mavi-> tomtommy: GnuPG should add that
<pope_> as soon as I exit terminal after running "emerald --replace" my window borders disapear, why is that?
<tomtommy> mavi-, E: Couldn't find package GnuPG
<amenado> Foone2-> i meant /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<kasi> how do i watch windows media player videos in firefox?
<crimsun_> tomtommy: capitalisation is important.
<Foone2> amenado: right, that's what I did
<Flare183> pope_: you have to press alt+f2 and then type it in
<crimsun_> tomtommy: (package names are all lowercase)
<tomtommy> crimsun_,  sudo apt-get install GnuPG
<Flare183> pope_: not in the terminal
<pope_> oh, o.k. ^_^
<mavi-> tomtommy: google encrypt nautilus right click and you find guides
<tomtommy> gnupg is already the newest version.
<nickrud> pope_: you're running that as a foreground process. If you background it ( emerald --replace & ) then exit the terminal, it will stay running
<amenado> Foone2-> how about  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tomtommy> mavi-, any guide for Ubuntu?
<Foone2> amenado: identical
<ogre> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !edonkey | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<brobostigon> tomtommy: help.ubuntu.com
<Flare183> J-_: what's up??
<amenado> Foone2-> dmesg gives identical info also? udevinfo? lshw ? or lspci -c network ?
<pope_> i used the alt-f2 method, and it stayed running
<tomtommy> brobostigon, LOL
<ogre> Flare183:  thanks, I was hoping it would say if the package was still broken or if it was fixed
<Flare183> pope_: see I was right
<Flare183> ogre: yeah....
<Foone2> amenado: I'll have to reboot to get that info, hang on
<Docfxit> I'm trying to setup remote control from XP to Ubuntu. I installed x11vnc according to instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=236053 I'm getting an error saying wrong password. I have put the password in both PC's a number of times. What could be wrong?
<kasi> does anyone know how to watch wmp videos in firefox?
<tomtommy> i found the solution.  1. install seahorse. 2. reboot Ubuntu.  then right click any file to encrypt.!   It did not appear until I rebooted Ubuntu, why?
<Flare183> tomtommy: Nautilus
<tomtommy> why didnt "ENCRYPT" appear in nauitul until I rebooted?
<Flare183> tomtommy: Nautilus had to restart
<tomtommy> but it appears now after I rebooted
<tomtommy> ok
<tomtommy> :)
<genii> tomtommy: Because udev needs to make the device called mapper
<tomtommy> genii, ok. not sure what that means, but ok :P
<Foone2> amenado: lspci -c network gives me "Invalid option -- c" and udevinfo says it needs a parameter
<EliC> Where';s the best place to get help with a problem that occured whilst resizing/moving an ext partition?
<tomtommy> when running Ubuntu, my HDD keeps accessing itself every 2 seconds.  What causes this? and can I stop it?
<amenado> Foone2-> i dont have the options for it on top of my head...so you have to dig a lil to get the info regarding what it sees as your nic..
<Flare183> tomtommy: natural
<Flare183> tomtommy: mine does it too
<J-_> Is there any video editting software that I can that is easy to use for gnome?
<Flare183> J-_: kino
<Flare183> !info kino | J-_
<ubotu> j-_: kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4251 kB, installed size 9272 kB
<tomtommy> Flare183, so why is Ubuntu accessing the HDD every 2 secs. its annoying, hearing it non-stop :P
<Flare183> J-_: that and avidumux
<tomtommy> Flare183, I nevr heard my last HDD doing it
<pT-benj> good evening all
<Flare183> tomtommy: sorry get use to it, mine doesn't make nose
<luckyshot> hey guys, for some reasonw hen i boot into xubuntu it wont go into startx anymore, even after i manually enter "stat=rtx"
<luckyshot> i meant
<luckyshot> "startx"
<tomtommy> ok Flare183
<luckyshot> any way i can fix this?
<pT-benj> I would like some help please (sorry if my english is bad but I'm french), it is about scribus. Someone know this software ?
<Flare183> tomtommy: when i'm not doing anything it does it every 5 secs
<J-_> Flare183: thanks =)
<Flare183> !fr | pT-benj
<ubotu> pT-benj: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tomtommy> Flare183, whats it doing?
<Flare183> J-_: no problem
<Flare183> tomtommy: nothing just doing it's normal stuff and maybe indexing stuff
<tomtommy> Flare183, ok :P
<Flare183> tomtommy: kk
<tomtommy> Flare183, im glad u didnt say KKK :P
<Flare183> tomtommy: hehe no I wouldn't do that
<tomtommy> :P
<tomtommy> so many people., so little chatting :P
<mavi-> tomtommy: http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2007/05/22/encryptingdecrypting-with-gnome/
<Flare183> tomtommy: yeah I know
<EliC> Where';s the best place to get help with a problem that occured whilst resizing/moving an ext partition?
<tomtommy> mavi-, it works now.  1. install seahorse. 2. reboot Ubuntu.  then right click any file to encrypt.!
<Darkmystere> Can a Staff set up my Random Cloak?
<pope_> to no one'se suprise, another question. When Changing opacity in Compiz General Options, gnome-panel does not seem to be the process name that controls my top panel's opacity, can anyone tell me the correct process name to use?
<Sinnerman> is it possible to use a file (of whatever size) to mount as a filesystem, and moreover, have that filesystem encrypted? i specifically want a file containing the filesystem. how would i go about achieving this?
<credible> pope_: it doesn't match by process name
<tomtommy> when I delete a file in Ubuntu, does Ubuntu wipe the file 3 times?
<credible> pope_: please join #compiz-fusion
<Parsec300> Sinnerman, I believe you would want to have a look at truecrypt.
<simplexio> tomtommy: ?
<Sinnerman> pope_ i use class=Gnome-panel.
<jedusor> salut tout le monde
<tomtommy> simplexio, when I delete a file in Ubuntu, is the file securely deleted?
<jedusor> oups im sorry
<Sinnerman> Parsec300 what about loop devices?
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy:  No.
<Parsec300> I'm not familiar with that, but I think truecrypt can mount encrypted images or encrypted partitions.
<Sinnerman> Parsec300 not available as a package.
<bastones> Hello. I have decided to switch to Ubuntu as my operating system for home use after finding some interesting aspects of it at work, but I can't seem to boot it on starting my operating system. As I turn on my computer, I press F12 and select the USB Flash Drive which has the .ISO file of Ubuntu on, and it says "No Bootable partition on tablle" - any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, so how do I undelete a file I deleted?
<bastones> computer*
<simplexio> tomtommy: usually it just only removed from filetable
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, so Ubuntu never securely deletes files?
<tomtommy> simplexio, if thats true, how I undelete the file and get it back?
<david__> k ondas?
<Parsec300> bastones, you need to burn the iso to a CD with Nero or something first
<Parsec300> bastones, then startup with that CD
<simplexio> tomtommy: if you need to be sure just remove file and then dd if=/dev/random of=removethis
<tomtommy> simplexio, or use WIPE
<tomtommy> !wipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simplexio> tomtommy: i dont know any undelete software for ext2 or reiser or xfs
<bastones> Parsec: I tried with a DVD-R, but it just displayed "F1 to do something, F2 to do something else"
<Parsec300> Sinnerman, there must many howto's how to install it on Ubuntu.
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy: depends on what you mean by secure. No simple tool exists to recover a deleted file. But it would take your local police department's it squad all of three minutes to recover files deleted in ubuntu.
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, even files deleted using WIPE?
<Sinnerman> Parsec300 bah. i was looking for a braindead solution. something like touch file, mkext2fs file, mount file /mnt -o loop or something :P.
<amitprakash> verdict on nspluginwrapper?
<marlxx> hi, i've got a quick question, i'm wondering if anyone else has run into this - after the BIOS loads, my monitor stops receiving the signal. i can log into the console and run x, and then log out and the console will be right there. any ideas?
<MasterShrek> amitprakash, nspluginwrapper works great for me
<federa> hi!!!
<ArthurArchnix> on an ext2 fs, then it gets overwritten. On anything journelled... there's no guarentee. You could wipe it a hundred times and you'd never know if you wiped it once. Not with any certainty.
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy: ^
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, wipe uses 35 pass wipe.
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, i like to see them undelete that :P
<MasterShrek> !hi | federa
<ubotu> federa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amitprakash> MasterShrek, cool.. thanks :)
<federa> does someone knows an easy visual programming language for linux??
<federa> something cool and easy...  :-D
<sinbox> tomtommy, go read >> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3063
<marlxx> the video card is an nvidia 6800gt, 256mb
<tomtommy> sinbox, make me :)
<sinbox> about recovering files you deleted :) tomtommy
<tomtommy> sinbox, not if I used wipe
<MasterShrek> marlxx, remove quiet and splash from the kernel boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sinbox> obvioously if you used wipe or any multipass program then you won't
<luckyshot> hey guys, for some reasonw hen i boot into xubuntu it wont go into startx anymore, even after i manually enter "startx"
<marlxx> mastershrek: thanks, going to try that.
<marlxx> i definitely have been awake for too long ;)
<ArthurArchnix> luckyshot: Isn't xdm the manager? have you tried typing "xdm"
<deknos> que
<deknos> alqguien habla español ???
<Slart> !es | deknos
<ubotu> deknos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MasterShrek> luckyshot, ls -l /etc/init.d/xdm       paste the output here
<tomtommy> sinbox, that webpage says: "Q: How can I recover (undelete) deleted files from my ext3 partition? Actually, you can't!
<luckyshot> MasterShrek, okay
<deknos> alguien habla español ???
<tomtommy> sinbox, that webspage u gave me says its not possible to undelete files
<Flare183> !es > deknos
<amenado> bastones-> thats not how to install ubuntu into usb, if you have the liveCD rom, boot from it, and then click on the install icon then select your usb pen drive..
<amitprakash> tomtommy, thats the answer
<luckyshot> MasterShrek, no such file or directory
<tomtommy> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.
<tomtommy> Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best."
<amenado> tomtommy-> you can try to use shred,  man shred for more details
<tomtommy> well why did ArthurArchnix give me false information?
<Flare183> !es | deknos
<ubotu> deknos: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MasterShrek> luckyshot, not sure what the login manager for xfce it, ask in #xubuntu
<tomtommy> amenado, im using wipe.
<EliC> I'm running fsck after a problem iwith moving a partition and I'm getting this message  '..' in /lost+found/#3539844 (3539844) is <The NULL inode> (0), should be /lost+should (11). Fix?
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, claims the files deleted in Ubuntu are not securely deleted.  but that website says it is
<amenado> tomtommy okay, shred is standard no install necessary
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy: What are you talking about? I said your local police department can undelete your files. I said it depends on what you mean by secure.
<Veinor> Can anybody give me some tips on how to optimize startup time?
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, prove it
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, have u seen the police dept do it?
<MasterShrek> !ot
<sinbox> well they are not securely deleted since part it still are recoverable tomtommy
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomtommy> sinbox, how do you recover it? :P
<Foone2> amenado: lshw has "*-network DISABLED" in the old install (the one without working networking)
<ArthurArchnix> Sorry tomtommy I lied. You caught me. I know nothing. I won't bother you again.
<tomtommy> sinbox, that websie YOU gave me contradicts you :P
<amenado> Foone2-> well, then it has to be enabled?  :P
<zimon> Veinor: the most important thing is to clean /etc/readahead/boot ... remove everything you don't need
<Foone2> amenado: I guess so. any idea where I'd do that?
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, im glad u admited to giving false information. thanks for your honesty
<Parsec300> bastones, you might have the wrong ISO for you.
<Foone2> amenado: it also shows that the nic was detected on eth1 (there's only one network device in this box, so I don't see why it's not eth0)
<poddus> herro?
<poddus> anyone there?
<MasterShrek> nope
<sinbox> tomtommy,  I wouldn't know, I don't work for the police  nor a very expensive file recovery company or HDD disaster recovery firm  I'm just a newb me
<Yan2> yes
<amenado> Foone2-> im still struggling with how udev name things..like permanent naming of devices..so cant really give a good answer tothat
<Veinor> Well, boot and logon times.
<poddus> can somebody help me out?
<fbc> Can anyone recall the command that loads the gnome config editor? gnome-edit? gnome-config?
<MasterShrek> !someone | poddus
<ubotu> poddus: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<luckyshot> MasterShrek, no one is saying anything
<ArthurArchnix> luckyshot: Did you try my suggestion?
<adaptr> luckyshot: yes he was
<Veinor> fbc: gconf-editor
<Parsec300> poddus, ask the question.
<adaptr> poddus: sorry, we're all helpless here.. nobody to help
<sinbox> how does that website contradict me tomtommy ?
<fbc> Veinor: awesome!!! that's it!  thanks,}
<tomtommy> sinbox, it says: "Q: How can I recover (undelete) deleted files from my ext3 partition? Actually, you can't!
<danand> tomtommy - use a utility like dd to make and exact copy of the disk. the disk image can then be viewed using a hex editor. many files (all?) have headers and end of file pointers. copy the info from header to end of file to a new file. you can then view the file. I've done this to recover data when i did something stupid with a rm command :O
<tomtommy> sinbox, notice the website you have me contradicts you :P  how ironic
<tomtommy> danand, but that doesnt allow u to fully recover a file, does it?
<MasterShrek> tomtommy, if you delete something it is recoverable, i know for a fact it is. now if you use a program like wipe or scrub, it will almost get rid of it completely, but it still may be able to recover some data
<sinbox> I know you can't recover the whole file, but you can still recovering parts of it with grep whatever that is :)
<sinbox> and only if you sent the file to the recycle bin
<tomtommy> MasterShrek, you know for a fact?  so can you [please provide the factual data?
<Veinor> Can anyone help me to get suspend and/or hibernate working on my hp pavilion dv9235nr with Gutsy?
<danand> tomtommy - you can fully recover files _if_ your lucky. ie if the file doesn't get overwritten in the mean while.
<tomtommy> danand, ok
<MasterShrek> tomtommy, only my experiences with different companies scrubbing disks because a format isnt enough
<Veinor> actually, a file in the recycle bin is still there until you empty it under ~/.Trash I think
<rycole> this question really has nothing to do with ubuntu, but does anyone know if it's possible to view network traffic of any devices connected on your network?
<fbc> Veinor: It's probably going to be a graphics card issue...
<poddus> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 7.10. when I boot from the liveCD, I choose start & install, but when it tries to run the (startup?) script (i think its "rs.local"), the CD spins down and nothing happens. I have a mac pro 8-core. please ask if you need any more info.
<sinbox> thanks for the correction Veinor  :)
<fbc> Veinor: Had same problem with my hp.
<Foone2> amenado: got it! /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules listed two nics (the new motherboard's nic and the old motherboard's), modifying that file fixed it. Thanks for you help!
<tomtommy> MasterShrek, ok.  so what is the best solution to make sure my sensitive files are securely deleted the best way possible on Ubuntu?  using WIPE ok?  But how can I securely wipe my Firefox cache?
<fdsjkalf> rycole yes its possible i have something called ''network tools" that displays all kinds of realtime information
<sinbox> tomtoo  a hammer and some acid?
<levander> Isn't there an Ubuntu channel to talk about virtualization?
<levander> Can't find it.
<fbc> Veinor: There is some parameter you need to change in the a config file for your graphics card so that your screen is not black when you come out of suspend or resume.
<Veinor> fbc: Did you manage to solve them?
<amenado> Foone2-> alright..glad you found it quickly.. that udev as i've said is something am still grasping
<Veinor> It's not going into a suspend/resume at all
<sinbox> I meant tomtommy
<Veinor> *suspend/hibernate
<fbc> Veinor: ahhh...  then that was not the problem I had..sry..
<Veinor> well, what was the file?
<danand> tomtommy, MasterShrek - data may still be recoverable after using wipe or shred because of the way the journalling fs works ie it puts copies of things all over the place. even if you shred a file, that data may still exist somewhere else on the disk
<MasterShrek> tomtommy, wipe should be sufficient, ive never used it though and i doubt it works for a single file or set of files, probably a whole partition or maybe an entire drive.  if you are worried about your firefox cache that bad, you should lay off the pronz
<mysterycool> hey
<amenado> danand not with shred and the correct options
<mysterycool> i downloaded a .tar.gz file and i have n no idea how to install the component ;S
<tomtommy> danand, do you have any data and evidence to support that statement?  where can I read support for what you said?
<fbc> Veinor: can't recall..however I remember it was the ati section in the X config file.
<niklas> In windows I have used HJSplit do join 001, 002, and so on, files. Does it exist a tool for Ubuntu where I can join these files?
<MasterShrek> mysterycool, tar.gz of what? chances are youll have to compile it, and there may be a package already
<tomtommy> MasterShrek, dont assume i use pron. its for senstive banking websites etc./  im an online trader
<mysterycool> MasterShrek: of metasploit xD
<tomtommy> does anyone know how I can securely delete my firefox cache?
<fbc> Veinor:  There was a line that you had to toggle from 0 to 1 or 1 to 0.
<sinbox> tomtommy, I think distrust is what you'd want for your firefox cache
<Veinor> all right
<tomtommy> sinbox, OK so now we know the problem.. what is the SOLUTION? :P
<fbc> Veinor:  So that the unit would come out of hibernation or suspend properly
<danand> tomtommy - in the man page of shred it says shred will only be effective for filesystems that preserve where they write data to. ie shred is no use on journalling file systems
<eWin> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007, when I select start Install Ubuntu I get these errors: "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" and "isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)", I'v tried solutions found on the forums ( like F4 for lowest vga resolution and vga = 771) but still i'm disapointed, just black screen
<MasterShrek> mysterycool, http://howtoforge.com/installing-metasploit-3.0-on-ubuntu-7.10
<tomtommy> danand, I dont use shred, I use wipw
<mysterycool> MasterShrek: ty :D
<tomtommy> wipe
<howdy> metaspoilt
<howdy> hacking decrypting program
<howdy> have u got it working?
<MasterShrek> howdy, http://howtoforge.com/installing-metasploit-3.0-on-ubuntu-7.10
<tomtommy> OK everyone, so now we know the problem.. what is the SOLUTION to securely wipe files and firefox cache? :)  does anyone have a solution? LOL
<howdy> MasterShrek: have u heard of rainbow tables
<MasterShrek> howdy, nope
<howdy> MasterShrek: have u done any wep/wpa/wpa2 cracking?
<ArthurArchnix> When the Military wants to securely delete something they melt the hard-drive. For the ultra-paranoid the only solution is a full disk wipe using low-level wiping utility (comes with some bios) combined with a high security dban wipe, followed by full disk encryption, with a hardened system. For people with moderately sensitive information (corporate employees, government, etc.) and a laptop, an encrypted partition is probab
<fbc> Veinor:  This should point you in the right direction. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-181442.html
<MasterShrek> howdy, definately not the place to talk about such things
<poddus> help?
<howdy> MasterShrek: its only for network auditing, to keep people aware of danger
<tomtommy> guess you all only know the challenge and problem.  but nobody seems to have a viable SOLUTION :P
<Alan> How would I go about finding out what is locking my sound device?  I've killed everything that has been using it, that i know of, but it's still locked for some reason
<Alan> (my sound just suddenly stopped working...
<danand> tomtommy - both programs work in the same way - by overwriting the data on the disk with random garbage. however if various copies of that data have been shifted about due to the nature of the file system it cannot guarentee that wiping out where the data is _now_ will not leave the data intact and recoverable on another part of the disk
<EminX> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy: I gave you the solution. If you want bullet proof certainty melt your harddrive. If you want 99.9% security, erase your entire hard-disk using low-level wipe, followed by a full dban wipe, followed by full disk encryption. Otherwise, just delete it.
<EminX> anybody can help pls!
<howdy> MasterShrek: can I load this IRC in a terminal?
<tomtommy> danand, ok! so is there a ubuntu HDD wiping tool that securely wipes all free space on the HDD?
<MasterShrek> howdy, yes
<MasterShrek> !irssi | howdy
<ubotu> howdy: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<howdy> MasterShrek: how?
<danand> tomtommy - i don't know :D
<howdy> MasterShrek: nice 1
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, you are trolling!  you are not giving a practible solution. IM NOT GOING TO MELT MY HDD.
<Slart> tomtommy: look at "wipe".. I've used that one a few old hard drives
<Slart> !info wipe
<ubotu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-3 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<tomtommy> Slart, yes i installed wipe. ill use that
<pingui> hi i got a question
<sinbox> my guess tomtommy  would making an image of your whole HDD with something equivalent to ghost before doing anything you don't want know or recoverable, then after the deed format then reinstall that image
<EminX> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007, can you help me please!
<MasterShrek> !ask | pingui
<ubotu> pingui: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tomtommy> Slart, do you know how I can use wipe on my firefox cache?  Where is the cache for firefox? :P
<MasterShrek> EminX, use vmware
<tomtommy> sinbox, yeah I have Acronis trueimage
<pingui> thanks i think so
<Slart> tomtommy: melting your harddrive is indeed a viable solution.. doesn't mean you have to sit and hold it over a candle until it's gone.. it all depends on how badly you want the data destroyed
<EminX> MasterShrek: I'm trying in innotek VirtualBox, it looks it will work
<Slart> tomtommy: it's probably in .mozilla ... or .firefox in your home folder
<Veinor> I just tried to disable and enable the nvidia driver modules, and I can't.
<howdy> MasterShrek: my windows Oddysey Wi-Fi Network manager picks up AP's that are faint where as on Ubuntu the default network manager doesnt.  Why is this?
<tomtommy> Slart, it is NOT a practible solution for me and what I have asked. I am seekking a practible solution and BEST way to securely wipe files in Ubuntu. I NEVER asked to melt the HDD!
<EminX> MasterShrek: but I still want to know the solution on VPC 2007
<MasterShrek> EminX, vbox may work, although i tried it in xp once and i bsod'd lolz
<Veinor> Because it apparently deletes them and I don't have net access on that computer.
<pingui> well  i were wonder if i can  protec my bookmark qhit a password
<tomtommy> are you guys trolls or just bored? :P
<MasterShrek> howdy, the driver in ubuntu wasnt made by the same company
<Veinor> so how can I install the restricted binaries if I don't have a net connection on that computer?
<howdy> MasterShrek:  do you know of any top network managers Ubuntu users can use?
<ArthurArchnix> tomtommy: The best way is wipe. Or shred. And as the makers of both those programs will tell you, they can't guarentee they work.
<tomtommy> let me rephrase my question.... What is the most secure way to delete files in Ubuntu WITHOUT melting the HDD? :)
<MasterShrek> tomtommy, is there someone that is going to be on that machine as your user or as root? because if not then you dont really have much to worry about
<tomtommy> ArthurArchnix, ok gotcha
<AJC_Z0> tomtommy: It's trivial to configure the browser to use only memory cache
<Slart> tomtommy: I would say that melting it is indeed the best way.. but nevermind.. a wipe takes a long long time to do properly.. plan for a couple of days of non-stop-writing to the hd
<MasterShrek> tomtommy, unless they have physical access where they could use a livecd
<tomtommy> AJC_Z0, how can I do that?
<pingui> well i were wonder if i can protec my bookmark qhit a password
<EminX> MasterShrek: I'm wondering why it wont work, I found on forums a lot of these questions : when I select start Install Ubuntu I get these errors: "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" and "isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)",
<desertc> Q: How would I find the errors being produced by the Nautilus CD Burner?  I am getting "Unhandled error, aborting" every time I try and create a disc.
<danand> tomtommy - make sure you have a BIOS password - stops people getting in with live CD's
<tomtommy> can I tell Opera and Firefox to use RAM instead of writing to HDD?
<howdy> MasterShrek: do u know of any good network managers I could use on my ubuntu?
<bruenig> howdy: ifconfig and iwconfig
<Slart> tomtommy: I know you can do it with firefox.. not sure about opera
<EminX> MasterShrek: there must be a solution, I saw somebody had installed ubuntu on VPC (youtube)
<AJC_Z0> tomtommy: As for "securely wiping" specific files, that requires tracking down the specific disk blocks containing the data and that's non-trivial
<tomtommy> Slart, how I do it with firefox?
<tomtommy> AJC_Z0, u would know
<Slart> tomtommy: but then again.. I'm not sure you can make linux keep that memory off the hard drive.. swap files and such
<tomtommy> Slart, :P
<howdy> bruenig: thats a program used for scanning and setting IP config
<sdfewfs> when i create a bridge device with brctl and add the interfaces, i associate the wifi card with the accesspoint and grabs an IP address, i can ping the IP assigned to the card, but i'm unable to ping the accesspoint, remove the devices from the bridge, and ping works. any ideas?
<AJC_Z0> tomtommy: Look for the relevant menu under Preferences or use about:config
<pingui> well i were wonder if i can protec my bookmark whit a password
<bruenig> howdy: ok iwconfig ifconfig and some dhcp client, dhclient perhaps
<tomtommy> brb
<Slart> tomtommy: what kind of security are we talking about here? hiding the latest britney pic from the wife? or keeping CIA secrets away from the evil canadians? =)
<linkslice> synaptic is telling me to use the broken filter to locate missing packages, I've found that option, but don't know the next step
<bruenig> howdy: didn't realize I needed to specify that last point
<AJC_Z0> tomtommy: Are you a good retard or a bad troll?
<sinbox> why are you so worried tomtommy you gonna do a BCCI on someone?
<bruenig> thought it was fairly self evident
<pingui> well i were wonder if i can protec my bookmark whit a password
<howdy> bruenig: im on about network managers...
<tomtommy> Slart, keeping my brit pics away from the feds :) lol
<ArthurArchnix> Slart Huh... I thought that stood for Canadian intelligence agency.
<bruenig> howdy: what the hell is a network manager then
<mysterycool> hey need some help with installing metasploit
<howdy> bruenig:such as wifi radar
<tomtommy> sinbox, define worried
<mysterycool> it wont let me untar it the .tar.gz file :S
 * BrainSurg notes that Canadians have CSIS
<bruenig> howdy: iwlist, iwconfig, dhclient
<bruenig> howdy: that is what wifi-radar is
<howdy> bruenig: or the one that comes with ubuntu
<bruenig> iwlist iwconfig and dhclient
<sinbox> well, if you were not worried why would you bother about securely deleting the files
<Veinor> How can I get it to not try to fetch the modules from the internet
<pwuertz> hi! I accidently installed grub on my usb-drive-mbr... now my bootloader at usb-partition1 won't be executed anymore... how can i remove grub from the mbr?
<howdy> bruenig, im after different network handlers
<Slart> tomtommy: the feds.. then we're back at melting.. but I guess disabling swap and then forcing firefox to use memory only.. or you could look into creating a truecrypt volume on a memory drive.. that ought to keep them out for a while
<howdy> brueni: i cant explain any further if u dont already understand
<bruenig> howdy: it is always just iwconfig iwlist and dhclient, doesn't matter what dinky ass icons you put around it, it is always that
<bruenig> wifi-radar is a python script, a poor one at that
<tomtommy> Slart, why do I need a swap partition anyway?  I have 1 GB RAM
<howdy> bruenig: yes i know that, but there are different network managers you can use.  for example windows comes with its own crappy one, or u can install wifi hopper or oddyssey like i have
<sdfewfs> when i create a bridge device with brctl and add the interfaces, i associate the wifi card with the accesspoint and grabs an IP address, i can ping the IP assigned to the card, but i'm unable to ping the accesspoint, remove the devices from the bridge, and ping works. any ideas?
<Slart> tomtommy: if something in your computer needs more than 1 GB of ram.. like opening yahoo.com in firefox =)
<tomtommy> do I really need a swap partition?
<cafuego> tomtommy: it allows for unused ram to be used as disk cache, and putting unused apps in swap.
<bruenig> windows has its own networking tools
<tomtommy> Slart, WHAT?  opening yahoo.com in firefox takles more than 1 GB RAM?
<Slart> tomtommy: it isn't mandatory.. but I would say it's recommended
<cafuego> tomtommy: Overall that's a net speedup.
<danand> mysterycool - are you trying to untar a file.tar.gz??
<bruenig> the networking tools EVERY script uses in gnu/linux is iwconfig, ifconfig, iwlist
<bruenig> and perhaps different dhcp clients
<mysterycool> danand: no, ive installed it successfully but i cant get it to run
<howdy> bruenig: yes i just said that
<Alan> How would I go about finding out what is locking my sound device?  I've killed everything that has been using it, that i know of, but it's still locked for some reason
<bruenig> ok so use those
<tomtommy> how can I disable swap file to test it and see how everything runs?
<ArthurArchnix> I've got 1GB of RA and turned off my swap. But I boot to about 150MB and don't do much more than open firefox, exaile and openoffice. Watch a movie sometimes.
<BrainSurg> Alan: try fuser /dev/dsp
<mysterycool> ?
<howdy> bruenig, im looking for ones i can use on my linux OS
<Slart> tomtommy: nah.. but make it one instance of firefox with 10 or so tabs.. add GIMP with some vacation photo.. and gnome.. and you're getting close
<cafuego> tomtommy: Not if you use greasemonkey to make most of it not display :-)
<swombat_> what's the terminal equivalent for "Alt-1" (In the same sense that Backspace maps to ^H or ^?)?
<BrainSurg> tomtommy: swapoff /dev/xxx
<swombat_> terminal string i mean
<Alan> BrainSurg, no output
<tomtommy> i only have 2 apps MAX open at same time
<bruenig> howdy: iwconfig wlan0 essid "accesspoint" ; dhcpd wlan0
<Rawk03> hello, ever since the last update kacpid has been hogging my cpu, how would I kill this and keep it from coming back?
<BrainSurg> where xxx is your swap partition.
<bruenig> howdy: success, you have just now connected to the access point
<tomtommy> BrainSurg, how do I know what my swap /dev is?
<some1--> can anyone gimme ubunto live cd file name?
<calc> what is the proper way to flush .thumbnails cache?
<Slart> tomtommy: try turning it off.. you'll get warnings in the logs if you run out of memory..
<calc> is it safe to just rm it?
<tomtommy> Slart, not sure how I turn it off
<danand> Alan - I was having this problem the other night with some one here. fuser unfortunately didn't show up the process that was blocking the sound
<ArthurArchnix> calc rm ~/.thumbnails  and yes, it's safe. Just don't use sudo.
<tomtommy> swapoff /dev/xxx ???
<Slart> tomtommy: swapoff.. someone told you already
<tomtommy> Slart, whats ,my xxx ???
<con-man> lol /dev/xxx - opensource porn
<jan54> hoe installeer ik ktorrent
<Alan> danand, ever find out what the problem actually was?
<Slart> tomtommy: the partition where you have your swap
<Slart> tomtommy: you can use gparted to check that
<tomtommy> Slart, wher? I have no idea where that is :P
<EminX> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007, when I select start Install Ubuntu I get these errors: "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" and "isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)", I'v tried solutions found on the forums ( like F4 for lowest vga resolution and vga = 771) but still i'm disapointed, just black screen
<scraga1> ok, whenever I restart my computer say's "no resume image" and boots me to TTYL(spelling)1 for command line, I know I can use startx to get gui back, but how can I perminatly fix this problem?
<tomtommy> Slart, I dont need gparted, i used this: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc
<Slart> tomtommy: that works too..
<calc> ArthurArchnix: its smart enough to regenerate the thumbnails for the images again later, right?
<calc> ArthurArchnix: i have 790MB of thumbnails which was why i wanted to purge them :)
<ArthurArchnix> calc: You can even do it in nautilus, which is how I do it.
<tomtommy> how do I turn swap on again if I need to?
<some1--> can anyone give me Ubuntu LiveCD iso filename?
<calc> ArthurArchnix: ok
<tomtommy> swapon? :P
<Slart> tomtommy: give it a guess. if swapoff turns it off.. =)
<danand> Alan - i was kinda tired by that point - suggested a reboot ;) - are you sure the device is in use? ie can you do a cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp or /dev/audio?
<Slart> yay... cookie for tomtommy =)
<ArthurArchnix> calc Yes it will recreate them. If I find that a thumbnail isnt' being rendered I delete my thumbnail cache and that usually fixes it.
<calc> ArthurArchnix: ah ok :-)
<tomtommy> swapon /dev/xxx ? :)
<Alan> danand, i get "Device or resource busy"
 * calc is converting his father in laws pc to Ubuntu, heh
<tomtommy> Slart, LOL
<mysterycool> hey i managed to run metasploit (finally) but how can i view it locally instead from the terminal? i mean with local ip 127.0.0.1:55555
<tomtommy> Slart, so I can keep swap OFF, unless I get a warning message from Ubuntu about logs not being able to be written?
<azahara> za linux?
<EminX> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007, when I select start Install Ubuntu I get these errors: "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" and "isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)", I'v tried solutions found on the forums ( like F4 for lowest vga resolution and vga = 771) but still i'm disapointed, black screen
<Rawk03> anyone have any ideas for me?
<desertc> I am having troubleshooting the CD Burner.  Getting a poor error message with the default application.
<danand> Alan - just having a poke around now .... its _very_ annoying fuser doesnt show the process blocking access to that file/device.
<Slart> tomtommy: you'll notice if you run out of memory.. ubuntu will start shutting down programs..
<BillyJoe> how do I add a PDF printer?
<scraga1> ok, whenever I restart my computer say's "no resume image" and boots me to TTYL(spelling)1 for command line, I know I can use startx to get gui back, but how can I permanently fix this problem?
<Slart> tomtommy: or use a really really old drive for swap.. you'll hear it spin up =)
<danand> Alan - have you tried restarting alsa-  ie sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ArthurArchnix> calc: If you're really keen, you could learn to write a little script, that would check if the folder ~/thumbnails is larger than say 500MB, and if it is, then finds the oldest files and deletes them until the size of the folder is less than 500MB. You could then set this sript to run at logout.
<tomtommy> Slart, ok, and then I just type: swapon . gotcha
<tomtommy> Slart, i dont have a really really old drive. im rich :)
<calc> ArthurArchnix: yea
<M[n]M> DAMN
<M[n]M> BYE!
<kthakore> I was running out for space on my root partition so I increased the partition size and had to create a new swap drive which change the name of my root dev to /dev/sda2 from sda1 now grub gives me error 17
<niklas> Currently totem is opening my .avi files. I want vlc to open it as standard. How can I change this?
<adaptr> right-click an AVI file and change it
<Slart> niklas: right click on an avi-file.. there is an open with page there
<Slart> niklas: sorry.. right click, select properties.. then search for the open with thingy
<niklas> Slart
<scraga1> ok, whenever I restart my computer say's "no resume image" and boots me to TTYL(spelling)1 for command line, I know I can use startx to get gui back, but how can I permanently fix this problem?
<Slart> yes?
<niklas> Slart, thanks, that did the trick :)
<Slart> niklas: you're welcome
<ArthurArchnix> kthakore: Well, you seem to know what needs to be done then. Boot a live cd, find where it has mounted your ubuntu partition (e.g., /mnt/root) open menu.lst (e.g., /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst) and change the root dev id. You either need to find the uuid of the partition and put that in there, or rename it to /dev/sd# and then make a similar change. Then open up fstab (e.g., /mnt/etc/fstab) and make the corresponding changes
<gnychis> why does my shutdown button turn into a running man? is there any way to fix it to the red shutdown button?
<ohp> a
<Starnestommy> gnychis: try changing the icon theme
<desertc> maybe your button is trying to escape...
<gnychis> Starnestommy: bingo, thanks
<LukeL> scraga1 try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Parsec300> gnychis, I've had the them not load on login sometimes. And then the next time I boot and log in, there's no problem.
<jmg> hi all
<baal> hi
<steph_> Can someone help me compile b43-fwcutter VERSION 11 (on hardy)?
<jmg> need some help with agere systems et-131 ethernet
<sdfewfs> when i create a bridge device with brctl and add the interfaces, i associate the wifi card with the accesspoint and grabs an IP address, i can ping the IP assigned to the card, but i'm unable to ping the accesspoint, remove the devices from the bridge, and ping works. any ideas?
<jmg> i need a livecd that supports it
<sd32> great....downloaded the gos live cd and its not a live cd
<WhoaItsPhil> what is the best thing to use in ubuntu to manage your synaptics touchpad preferences?
<some-learner> 'lo... need some help with iptables... can i redirect from port 80 on my IP to port 80 on some other arbitrary IP address? (go to my domain and get some other random website)
<ArthurArchnix> steph_: You need to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<PeP`> hello... is there an iso of some ubuntu version (any) with a 2.4 kernel?
<Starnestommy> PeP`: I think they're all 2.6
<nkriz> hello all. can anyone explain what nm-applet does and why i should give it my keyring password?
<some-learner> PeP`, maybe hte way old versions like 5.x or 4.x
<timandtom> Is there a way to backup my current settings for Ubuntu 7.10? Planning to remove and install WinXP, but incase I screw it up, I want to be able to come back to Ubuntu, without setting all of my old settings back
<ArthurArchnix> PeP I was looking for the same thing a year ago. The best I could do was debian sarge.
<Starnestommy> nkriz: nm-applet manages wireless
<PeP`> ArthurArchnix: thanks.. I'll do that i think..
<some-learner> timandtom, you can use dpkg to make a list of all installed packages and back up /etc and your /home
<steph_> ArthurArchnix: thanks, didn't know this channel.
<ArthurArchnix> steph_: PeP cheers
<nkriz> thanks! just switched from windows and i'm used to denying anything it asks me for
<timandtom> some-learner: :D Ah, ok, cool. Um, how might I do that? I don't really know anything about Linux, I basically just use it for browsing, and using Pidgin, since I borked XP before
<sd32> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<WhoaItsPhil> any suggestions on ubuntu program to manage touchpad preferences? mine is way too sensitive by default and the mouse options ubuntu has available by default don't do much for it
<danand> !info gsynaptics | WhoaItsPhil
<ubotu> whoaitsphil: gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 320 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<sd32> wonder id vmware is going to be available for futurre versions of linux??
<PeP`> ArthurArchnix: and you just downloaded the basic sarge iso, it lets you choose no? (with F1 or something if I remember..)
<sd32> has linux stopped supporting vmware?
<ArthurArchnix> PeP Sorry, it was a while ago. It was hard to find. Then I messed up the install. Eventually I just gave up and installed Win2Kpro. :P
<WhoaItsPhil> yeah i installed that but when i try to run it, it says i need to change SHMConfig to true in xorg.conf...how exactly would i do that? when i type SHMConfig = true and save it in xorg.conf it doesn't do anything...i dont think i have the right syntax?
<ArthurArchnix> Why is Seveas battling Ubotu?
<Seveas> ArthurArchnix, to avoid a problem it's developing
<ArthurArchnix> Seveas: And why does it look like its winning?
<Seveas> I fixed the problem :)
 * ArthurArchnix golf claps
<sd32> is there a gOS irc?
<[T]ank> i have configured xorg to do dual screens.
<mysterycool> anybody has any ideas of how i can learn how to use metasploit???
<Starnestommy> sd32: #gos
<[T]ank> how do i configure it so that windows do not open in the very middle
<PeP`> sd32: how about /join #gOS ?
<[T]ank> i want them to open in either screen 1 or 2 not right in the middle
<sd32> Starnestommy: thanks
<[T]ank> i remember in kde i could specify how they worked. I am not finding anything similar in gnome
<WhoaItsPhil> is xorg.conf supposed to be blank by default?
<tehbatz> hello, I am using ubuntu 7.10 on a emachines laptop with an onboard soundcard. I am not doing a dual boot, and only have one sound card. I currently do not have sound. Can anyoone help me?
<[T]ank> please advise if this is even possible to do in gnome with x in xinerama mode
<ArthurArchnix> !sound | tehbatz
<ubotu> tehbatz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tehbatz> ArthurArchnix: already done that
<flowOver> [T]ank:  i have nvidia's xinerama turned on i believe
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - try -         Option  "SHMConfig" "on"
<ArthurArchnix> tehbatz: Is ubuntu detecting your card?
<flowOver> window's open on screen my mouse is on
<bascule> WhoaItsPhil: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[T]ank> flowOver: do you know where to configure that at? I know that it has to be set some how... even if it is in your xorg.conf
<[T]ank> i just dont know for sure
<[T]ank> mine does not work that way
<Slart> mysterycool: I suppose http://www.metasploit.com/ might be a good start
<flowOver> [T]ank: n/m i'm using twinview.  i didn't edit the xorg directly.  i used sudo nvidia-settings
<mysterycool> slart: i went and they haven't any help documentation :s
<Montego> Help Lost sound getting this error message ."No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<ZPertee> gutsy ok to use now?
<subsume> I am attempting to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPFatClients
<subsume> but I am not understanding how to make the client machines link up to this
<ArthurArchnix> ZPertee: Gutsy? Yes. Hardy? No.
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - no - definately not
<bascule> mysterycool: http://metasploit.com/framework/support/ <-- whats that?
<ZPertee> ArthurArchnix: ok thanks I haven't used ubuntu in a while
<Slart> mysterycool: here some.. and more ways to get in touch with the metasploit people... http://www.metasploit.com/framework/support
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - forget that last
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - sorry instead try - Option  "SHMConfig" "true"
<david__> hi, i am having a sound problem, i cannot use sound by two different programs, i have look into the forums but i am having a hard time, any help?
<rinaldi_> hi im using ddrescue to recover a data dvd. after reading the dvd it says "splitting error areas" what does that mean? theres nothing in the documentation
<WhoaItsPhil> ok what section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf should I add "Option		"SHMConfig"		"true" to? i tried adding it under the synaptics touchpad identifier but it still didn't work
<flowOver> mysterycool: get into network security courses at college
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<flowOver> or university if thats better
<ntemis> hello
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - not you will need to restart X for changes for that file to take effect.
<ntemis> totem cannot play dvd's anymore
<Montego> need help with sound. was working thus morning . came home now it's not working.
<ntemis> any solution
<danand> WhoaItsPhil - s/not/note/
<WhoaItsPhil> ooh ok
<WhoaItsPhil> thanks
<WhoaItsPhil> gonna give it a shot brb
<ntemis> i can here sound
<ntemis> hear
<ntemis> but i cannot see video
<ntemis> others players are ok
<ntemis> xine vlc gxine all ok
<Slart> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flowOver> a word to the wise.  last night i installed stumble upon toolbar for firefox.  my system was halting up every 10 min.  i turned it off.  it's fine.
<FlyingSquirrel32> I have a tricky network question: I have a small web site, but don't want to pay for a commercial internet connection.
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: Try a reinstall of totem? sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --reinstall install totem --purge
<FlyingSquirrel32> my ISP won't give me a static ip for my residential connection
<danand> rinaldi_ - see http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-ddrescue@gnu.org/msg00020.html about ddrescue message
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: I think that's the command. I might have the placement of --reinstall wrong.
<flowOver> FlyingSquirrel32: you can get a free dns forwarder somewhere i'm sure
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: sounds like dyndns.org can help you.. clients are available for linux, windows and whatever
<flowOver> yeah dyndns is the one
<ntemis> -reinstall?
<FlyingSquirrel32> the public dhcp lease I get from the ISP says it doesnt expire until 2036, but I've seen it expire about every few days.
<nikitis> So I have a question.  If I were to buy a printer (lexmark) like a new one, what are the chances it would work in Linux?
<ompaul> FlyingSquirrel32, that could be minutes
<Slart> nikitis: with Lexmark.. I'd say bad
<nikitis> Slart, really?
<danand> FlyingSquirrel32 - visit dyndns.org
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: take a look at dyndns.org .. it's very handy
<nikitis> Slart, what modern day printers would work?
<MasterAslan> this is driving me nuts. I can ping all the other computers on the network by host/netbios name.  I can do this from all the other computers on the network.  The only thing is that none of them can ping my gutsy laptop by hostname/netbios
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: two dashes, --reinstall
<ntemis> is ok
<ntemis> is working
<ntemis> ok reinstalled
<ntemis> let me try it
<Slart> nikitis: Lexmark has a bad track record when it comes to linux and printers.. there are lists available .. let me find an url for you
<FlyingSquirrel32> I didn't want to have to pay to transfer my account. Right now it's with Mad Dog
<david__> any help with the sound?
<ntemis> no
<ArthurArchnix> !sound | david
<_Lucretia_> Javascript keeps dying on FF, 64-bit
<ubotu> david: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ntemis> the same
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: And other players work?
<ntemis> yes
<Tu13es> zossso: hey, have you had any luck with the Live RAM thingy?
<mathius> hi guys, sorry to jump in, but i am trying to figure out how to get youtube workin on my PPC machine
<FlyingSquirrel32> flowOver: dns forwarding is something I hadn't thought of.
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: Totem, that's xine backend isn't it? What other player are you using?
<mathius> running hardy
<david__> will have a try then
<Slart> nikitis: here.. search here before you buy anything.. http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<nikitis> Slart, thanks ;)
<FlyingSquirrel32> But how can I tell my machine to renew (extend) the lease despite the fact that the lease hasnt expired yet?
<Slart> nikitis: you're welcome
<EminX> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007, when I select start Install Ubuntu I get these errors: "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" and "isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)", I'v tried solutions found on the forums ( like F4 for lowest vga resolution and vga = 771) but still i'm disapointed, just black screen
<zossso> Tu13es: No, but I think it is an issue with size. I get further b/c it reads the data from disk, but runs out of memory (I think)
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: your dhcp client will do it for you.. why do you want to do it yourself?
<sd32> so much for buying a gOS pc
<wasabi_> is anyone here using devilspie with awesomewm?
<ntemis> gnome Mplayer gxine kaffeine Mplayer movie player vlc xine movie player
<ntemis> all ok
<aimchanger> EminX: try giving the VM more memory
<ntemis> totem not
<zossso> Tu13es: I got rid of some packages, but it is still about 1.6GB > memory avail
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: because the lease 'says' it will last for 30 years, but from experience I know better.
<Tu13es> hmm
<Ethernal_Flame> Err, Can some one help me i keep getting an:Errors were encountered while processing: hplip hpijs Every time i even try to use Sudo apt-get install or synaptics or the ADD-Remove
<Flare183> !enter > ntemis
<zossso> Tu13es: So instead, I'm looking into building a smaller filesystem to boot to RAM.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: I thought if I could force the machine to renew the lease daily or so, it might hold on to it.
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: your isp changes your dynamic ip without telling you?
<lennart> i am trying to make a script that adds text to the bottom of a file and the file is owned by root, i just cant get it to work, my code goes like this: sudo echo 'some text' >> somefile, i cant get permission to add the text. Anybody please help me?
<Flare183> Ethernal_Flame: might be broken packages
<Ethernal_Flame> Flare183, How can i fix?
<horizxon> where is a good place to ask linux programming questions?
<ntemis> any other thoughts?
<Ethernal_Flame> its been doing for like a week..
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: PRECISELY, I didn't think that was possible, but I've seen it happen twice.
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: you can always do a sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0.. that will give you a *new* ip.. perhaps the same one
<lennart> dont know im a noobie
<Tu13es> zossso: hrm, how much RAM do you have
<Tu13es> ?
<Slart> lennart: the sudo thingy only works for the first part.. not the >> thingy.. there are ways around it
<tominglis> hi, i installed a driver to the wrong location, and i was wondering how i uninstall it, do i just delete the file?
<zossso> 2 GB total, but I don't think it is enough
<Flare183> Ethernal_Flame: you can fix it by doing something with dpkg
<Scunizi> how do I use cabextract in ubuntu to extract a windows cabinet file?
<zossso> Tu13es: 2 GB total, but I don't think it is enough
<Flare183> Scunizi: with cabextract
<lennart> Slart: Can you please tell me how?
<tominglis> i was following these instructions, but they are out of date: http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=HowTo_compile_for_Ubuntu_6.06_LTS
<Tu13es> zossso: yeah, that's what I've got too.  I'll look into trimming some packages to see if that helps.
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: Yeah. Open a terminal and type "totem", then open a movie and play it. The see what kind of error messages its giving you.
<Scunizi> Flare183, yes.. what's the syntax.. cabextract <filename>?
<Tu13es> zossso: let me know if you get anywhere with building it from scratch or let me know if you want meto test anything :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: I might try that, but I imagine the machine will see the lease and assume that it doesn't need to be renewed
<Flare183> Scunizi: yeap
<Scunizi> Flare183, thanks
<ntemis> ok
<brianko> any clue how to disable file-roller?  It interferes with any type of download I do with lynx...
<ntemis> thanks
<Flare183> Scunizi: no problem
<djzn> hi... VIDEO question here... anyone knows how to convert a "H.264/AVC"(matroska) file to standard .M2V ???
<joobaby> i just switched to ubuntu and it runs SLOW on my computer, I can't get sound from the internet and itw on't play my mp3s, it also took 60 seconds for this to type
<Slart> perhaps you can put the "echo 'some text' >> somefile" part into changemyfile.sh and then run "sudo changemyfile.sh" .. it might work
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: I guess I could modify the lease stored by dhclient...
<Slart> Lennart.. see above
<ntemis> jackd: not found
<Flare183> joobaby: you might need to try Xubuntu
<zossso> Tu13es: Sure.  I think Knoppix will boot to ram with no problem, but I'm looking into something smaller. I'll let you know
<ntemis> what is this?
<ntemis> jackd: not found
<Flare183> ntemis: sudo apt-get install jack
<joobaby> can i just dl that?
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: you have, of course, read the man page for the dhclient ? of course.. =)
<Flare183> joobaby: yeap
<Flare183> !xubuntu | joobaby
<ubotu> joobaby: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Tu13es> zossso: sweet :)
<Tu13es> zossso: yes, I actually booted knoppix to RAM a few times
<netbus> jemand aus deutschland hier
<Flare183> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !de
<Flare183> crap
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flare183> there you go
<Flare183> bascule: thanks
<bascule> welcome
<Slart> lennart: here are some tips, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-538832.html
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: yes. every option you could imagine, but I couldn't find any command to simply send the renew message to the server.
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis: Irrelevant, I get the same thing but I'm seeing the video.
<ntemis> still
<ntemis> ackd: not found
<zossso> Tu13es: *thinking* if ubuntu was trimmed down a bit, it could possibly work
<ntemis>  (totem:6566): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<ntemis>         /home/demetris/.themes/Mac4Lin_GTK_Graphite_v0.4/gtk-2.0/Buttons/button-default.png,
<ntemis> borders don't fit within the image
<zossso> Tu13es: how long until it drops you to the initfs prompt?
<Flare183> !paste | ntemis (get used to it)
<ubotu> ntemis (get used to it): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> ntemis:  Alright, change the theme to human and see if you can play the movie.
<Tu13es> zossso: hm, not long, maybe 20-30 seconds after selecting it from the boot menu? it shows the Ubuntu loading menu for a bit and then dumps me to it
<Tu13es> zossso: I can time it if it'd help
<joobaby> what do I need to to do to get old ubuntu off?
<zossso> Tu13es: nah, that sounds about right
<Flare183> joobaby: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Flare183> joobaby: just make sure it doesn't break the dependanices of xubuntu-desktop
<WhoaItsPhil> i install gsynaptics and got it working...but i disabled tapping because i hate it and its too sensitive...but even with tapping disabled i am still getting super sensitive taps that i do not want
<Flare183> joobaby: ok?
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: hmm.. I've googled quite a bit now.. haven't found a solution so far.. are you sure the dhcp protocol even supports renewing an ip?
<wittyphotons> hey which program should i use if i want to play my music directly off of my ipod?
<Flare183> !ipod | wittyphotons
 * spiderbatdad says, "Hello World!"
<ubotu> wittyphotons: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Slart> !ipod | wittyphotons
<dxdt> wittyphotons: I know amarok can for a fact, but I thought that rhythmbox could too
<ArthurArchnix> exaile can
<Flare183> Slart: hehe got to it before you could
<ntemis> NO go
<ntemis> sh: jackd: not found again after i changed my theme
<juice_> wittyphotons: i use rythmbox or gtkpod
<Slart> Flare183: bah.. I have to oil my keyboard ;)
<wittyphotons> !RockBox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bascule> limited model selection
<ph8> does anyone know much about network cards? Mine literally keeps crashing my machine and i'm wondering if turning off auto-neg (it's at 100mbps) could sort it out - is this a solution I should really push to get in? Turning it off with ethtool at the moment crashes the machine - but i'm thinking that might be expected? It's remote so i can't restart networking :o Would have to add it as a boot script
<wittyphotons> yeah but gtkpod and rhythmbox, as far as i can tell, just let me organize or add music to my ipod
<WhoaItsPhil> i install gsynaptics and got it working...but i disabled tapping because i hate it and its too sensitive...but even with tapping disabled i am still getting super sensitive taps that i do not want...anyone know anything about this or have any solutions?
<wittyphotons> i want to play the music on the ipod, from the ipod
<wittyphotons> like i can when i connect it in itunes
<juice_> rythmbox
<Flare183> Slart: hehe
<bascule> exaile or amarok
<Slart> ph8: I'd check what module is being used and see if that might be the problem.. perhaps there is an updated module available..
<bascule> ph8: what card is it?
<joobaby> flare can you further explain sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<tominglis> hi, i installed a driver to the wrong location, and i was wondering how i uninstall it, do i just delete the file?
<tominglis> i was following these instructions, but they are out of date: http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=HowTo_compile_for_Ubuntu_6.06_LTS
<Slart> ph8: I've heard of auto-sense creating connection trouble.. but not crashing a machine
<wittyphotons> i'll check out amarok and exaile, thanks
<juice_> wittyphotons: i use rythmbox
<zossso> Tu13es: Instead of following the directions as they appeared on the web, I only commented out some lines in the 'casper' file
<bascule> tominglis: make clean, delete the file .ko if you wish
<dxdt> WhoaItsPhil: yeah you can modify the crap out of the synaptic thing.  More than you could imagine.  lemme see if I can find a link to the documentation on it
<Flare183> joobaby: by running that command you are removing ubuntu itself
<Tu13es> zossso: ah, hm
<Slart> tominglis: do you have the source?
<ntemis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer/+bug/154028
<Tu13es> zossso: well, I'll try the site to see if it makes a difference?
<ntemis> i found this bug here
<ntemis> any solution?
<zossso> Tu13es: commented lines: 568, 570-572
<Slart> tominglis: you can follow the same instructions but make the last step 4. sudo make uninstall  and it will hopefully remove all files it installed
<joobaby> alright, so I need to dl and burn xbuntu?
<Slart> tominglis: oops.. sorry.. 5. sudo make uninstall
<zossso> Tu13es: just so `live_dest="ram"`... seemed to work better
<Tu13es> zossso: in where?
<zossso> Tu13es: /casper/chroot/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper
<WhoaItsPhil> dxdt, any luck?
<zossso> Tu13es: Then regenerated the initrd.gz as said on website.
<ArthurArchnix> For some reason, ubuntuforums will hang when loading and send my cpu into overdrive.
<ntemis> and a newbie question
<ntemis> how can i remotly connect to another ubuntu gutsy through internet?
<Tu13es> zossso: hm, did you see this on the wiki? The stock casper "toram" functionality is broken in Feisty. In addition, even when it worked, it would completely decompress the filesystem into RAM, which requires 3-4x more RAM, and is hence undesired.
<Tu13es> zossso: want to take this to PM?
<ntemis> what i must use/do?
<Slart> ntemis: use vnc or freenx
<Slart> !vnc | ntemis
<ubotu> ntemis: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jack_Sparrow> ntemis, rdesktop
<dxdt> WhoaItsPhil: /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/ has some of the info I'm looking for, like the files there show some of the options, but it isn't the more comprehensive list I remember....  But there are all sorts of finger pressure high and low and taptime high and low that you can use to get it how you want.
<WhoaItsPhil> ok that sounds good...but i thought gsynaptics was supposed to do most of that for me...and it has an option for disabling tapping...but when i click to disable it, it still isn't disabled...tapping still occurs and its very annoying
<Administrator__> hello?
<dxdt> WhoaItsPhil: http://linux.die.net/man/5/synaptics  has a ton of options that may help.  I've never played with gsynaptics so I'm not sure on that side :-/
<Slart> !hi | Administrator__
<ubotu> Administrator__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WhoaItsPhil> ok thanks
<tominglis> Slart: thanks loads, presumably i need to change the makefile to the original line that i tried to install it at not the corrected line
<Slart> tominglis: yes.. that sounds reasonable
<Antje> Im having a problem with my mouse it keeps freezing : O
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: I found that dhcpcd does have a renew option. Would installing it cause conflicts?
<Slart> tominglis: I think almost all scripts that use "make install" also supports "make uninstall"
<tominglis> Slart: ok fab, i'll give it a go
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: isn't that a dhcp *server* ?
<Slart> !info dhcpcd
<lennart> Slart: ok I get how the form goes, sudo sh -c  'echo "text" >> file', but that doesnt cut it for me, i have to do sudo sh -c  'echo ""*" and some text" >> file', and the "*" makes it a problem???
<ubotu> dhcpcd (source: dhcpcd): DHCP client for automatically configuring IPv4 networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0.17-2 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 160 kB
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: no. DHCPCD= DHCP Client Daemon
<Slart> lennart: you might have to escape the " inside the outer ".. so it would be something like this.. echo "\"
<Slart> lennart: you might have to escape the " inside the outer ".. so it would be something like this.. echo "\"*\" and some other text"
<lennart> okey thanks im gonna try that
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/dhcpcd
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: ah.. I have no idea if it will conflict with the original client..
<rinaldi_> is there a way to shut down ubuntu when a certain process, or terminal app finishes?
<Slart> lennart: read about this in the bash man page.. or google for bash help
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: And I don't know if installing it will really fix the problem . . .
<PeP`> hi.. got alittle problem... I get a "VFS cannot open root device "sda2" or 08:02" "please append correct "root=" option kernel panic : vfs : uabl to mount root fs.."
<PeP`> but my root fs is on /dev/sda2 :/
<dxdt> I'm running that new IcedTea Java substitute for 64 bit people, it isn't too shabby.  It loads really slowly, but once loaded it works fine
<Frijolie> anyone know how to get a wifi printer working (Brother HL-2170w)
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: your main problem is your isp being nasty... this is just a workaround
<Frijolie> linuxprinting says it works perfectly
<Frijolie> but I can't get it to locate it on my network
<h4p0> hi!
<ryan_> greetings all
<sd32> man that was a waste of my time and dvd's...(showing intrest in the  gOS distro)
<subsume> meh. edubuntu should be scrapped and condensed into an upgrade suite. its a dead project
<jshriver> good afternoon
<jshriver> was freecraft removed from Ubuntu? all I can find is stratagus
<ph8> Slart + bascule: It's a d-link, looked like a really nice card - came with different brackets for server mounting etc, overall quite impressed until now - i believe the entire machine shuts down on error
<ompaul> subsume, na it is very very much alive
<ompaul> just not in your tZ
<subsume> ompaul: so. wrong. just go to their IRC channel anytime and see. its crawling.
<subsume> tZ?
<ompaul> timezone
<subsume> oh
<iter> who are these loses msging me about ##Linux on dalnet --- please go die
<ph8> Slart + bascule: I'm using ubuntu-server with the Xen kernel so i can run VPS, so i unfortunately can't be in front of the machine - i tried disabling autoneg and lost the machine and/or connection earlier
<subsume> ompaul: I am on at many times of the day
<ph8> would that be expected?
<Pici> iter: Its a known issue, the freenode staff are taking care of it.
<ph8> should i put an autoneg on boot script up or will that mess up the machine?
<ompaul> !dontfeedthetroll
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<ompaul> pici thanks
<Pici> ompaul: sure thing
<ompaul> iter, ^^ not quite on the button but there ya go - their objective is to get people angry at dalnets ##linux
<CLLEW> anyone else getting some random process running that has no name?  It shows up in my System Monitor and has no name and always makes a sudden increase in CPU.  System monitor doesnt show how much it is making, but the random CPU spurts only happen when this nameless process goes on.  Is this normal?
<ryan_> greetings all
<ryan_> is there a channel for WINE issues?
<iter> seriously? what a waste, and I don't like going +g for no reason either
<Dorwin6> hello :) can anyone help me
<Starnestommy> ryan_: I think #winehq
<iter> !ask | Dorwin6
<ubotu> Dorwin6: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ph8> CLLEW: I would say no, does nothing show up for it in ps faux?
<Dorwin6> hi guys , my kubuntu has some problem, when I turned on my computer, it went to desktop then KDE Wallet Service - KDE Daemon hanged, I cant seem to connect my wireless
<sd32> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: Yes. I agree my ISP is nasty. the worst thing is that the people that sold me the (residential) connection doesnt know what a static IP address is or why it may be needed.
<CLLEW> ph8: i am not familiar with a lot of stuff with ubuntu.  what is that?
<subsume> Does anyone know the general way a thin client is set up to read a server /opt/thinclient?
<Dorwin6> KDE Wallet Service is freezed
<teo--> i have installed the original ubuntu firmware and drivers from broadcom 4311 and i can connect to closer network :S with ndiswrapper i can connet to further networks.. why is this heapening?:
<ph8> CLLEW: If you hop to the terminal any type 'ps faux' (without the quotes) - see if the process is in there, there's a CPU usage column which might be interesting
<Zoiks> Hi guys, I have a raid 5 that seems to have developed a superblock error, anyone have any knowledge on the subject?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: Okay, they seem to mingle well together, but I cant see how to get my init scripts to use dhcpcd instead of dhclient.
<CLLEW> ph8: well, thing is, the process isnt here anymore...it goes for like a minute then leaves.  I suppose I will have to wait for it to happen again.
<CLLEW> it also flickers in and out in the system monitor while it happens.  I will see a blank process (sometimes two even) and in like a second it will be gone, then come back.  all the while the CPU is jumping up
<Jack_Sparrow> CLLEW, See if it isn't something like trackerd
<Slart> FlyingSquirrel32: there are scripts for the ifup and ifdown events... I can't really remember where... perhaps they are compatible so you can just create a symbolic link in /bin for dhclient
<CLLEW> Jack: i was actually thinking that myself.  i just changed teh settings to be less resource intensive and I'll see if that fixes it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<CLLEW> it was at max on Indexing speed, so I think that could well be that.  ty for help.  i'll be back to bug if it happens again :D
<SubOne> I ran scanModem and found that I have a "HDA Intel Si3054 Modem". How do I determine which one of the modem drivers listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto will work with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dorwin6, KDE specific issues are often better answered in #Kubuntu
<Dorwin6> Jack_Sparrow, I tried to ask them there is no respond atm, therefore i ask in here :)
<Dorwin6> is there a command to restart everything ? restart the machine didnt work
<subsume> Can someone please explain to me how a thin client knows to load from a server's opt/i386 configuration?
<LjL> Dorwin6: you mean like reboot?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Slart: a link, great idea.
<EminX> I'm having problem trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on Virtual PC 2007, when I select start Install Ubuntu I get these errors: "isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)" and "isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)", I'v tried solutions found on the forums ( like F4 for lowest vga resolution and vga = 771) but still i'm disapointed, black screen
<Dorwin6> LjL : if i reboot my machine, when it starts back, everything is back where was before, so if some application are hang before reboot, after reboot they are still hanged
<selim> hi
<LjL> !session | Dorwin6
<ubotu> Dorwin6: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<LjL> Dorwin6: your session is saved when you quit GNOME.
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, Look at the last respose in here and see if it helps with that "SImoulated" modem
<subsume> ??? Jack_Sparrow
<MFen> anyone else have audio problems when using the nvidia driver?
<Dorwin6> LjL : thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> subsume, Those are not true modems.. there are soft-modems using the cpu to do the work...
<subsume> Jack_Sparrow: what in god's name are you talking about?
<Zoiks> Hi guys, I have a raid 5 that seems to have developed a superblock error, anyone have any knowledge on the subject?
<MFen> i know raid causes suffering
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Google returned this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/raid-5-superblock-bizzaro-ness-603982/
<bazhang> EminX: why not try vmware server; there is a ##windows version iirc
<subsume> QUESTION: Can someone please explain how a thin client knows to look for a configuration in a server's /opt?
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, and a number of others too :)
<mehmet_> what music making programs are there for ubuntu?
<SubOne> I ran scanModem and found that I have a "HDA Intel Si3054 Modem". How do I determine which one of the modem drivers listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto will work with it?
<thruxton> I am having problems with NetworkManager not being able to connect to an open network at my current hotel, booting the laptop to windows is the only way now to get on the net, the wirless card is fine as it connects to my last hotels without issue, is there some way to make NetworkManager verbose with helpful error messages perhaps?
<bazhang> EminX: also check the md5 sum and see if that is a corrupt download or a badly burned iso
<Jack_Sparrow> SubOne,  Go to terminal and type dmesg | grep ttyS   tell me if you see your modem   subsume tab complete got me...
<mehmet_> !music making
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music making - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> thruxton: just try via the command line
<SubOne> Jack_Sparrow: nothing outputs
<thruxton> bazhang: with network manager or another program?
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: i have googled it and have not been able to find a case that exactly resembles my situation
<Zoiks> i really cant lose the data on there
<Jack_Sparrow> SubOne, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-417135.html   last entry
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Maybe if you told us exactly what the problem was, someone would be able to help you? :)
<bazhang> thruxton: go into the terminal and type ifconfig; should give the name of your wireless nic--something like wlan0 or the like; then try sudo dhclient (name of wireless card)
<Annirak> I have a router installation running 2.6.22 and a simple iptables NAT on a PIII 733.  The user of this NAT is complaining that when he bypasses the NAT, he gets 4.8Mbps, while he only gets 2.4Mbps through the NAT.  For the purposes of the test, he removed both the NAT and one terminal from the LAN and connected them directly together.  What can I do to reduce the bottleneck?
<SubOne> Jack_Sparrow: dont i need to install the drivers first or something?
<thruxton> bazhang, ok, I will give that a shot (its wlan0 btw)
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: i was just seeing if anyone had any knowledge before I start rattling on about a heap of things
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bazhang> thruxton: then it would be sudo dhclient wlan0
<okkay> !homepna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homepna - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iter> Zoiks: can you assemble/mount the raid?
<SubOne> Jack_Sparrow: I am already reading that page didnt you hear my question?
<okkay> !pna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pna - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<okkay> shit
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Generally people respond better to specific questions, FYI :)
<Pici> !language | okkay
<ubotu> okkay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> SubOne, I personally dont bother with those.  hardware modems always work, lin-win modems seldom give me what I need
<thruxton> bazhang, thank you, gotta reboot to try it
<Zoiks> I have a raid 5 that will not start up cleanly because of a superblock error, If i force it to start in degraded mode, I still cant mount it because it has a bad fs/option/journal etc
<okkay> Pici: sorry for that.
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: ok
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, What is the exact error message? :)
<SubOne> Jack_Sparrow, sorry but I'm still a bit confused what i should do
<cottima> Hello.  What is MPS table version, and how do I figure out which (1.1 or 1.4) it should be?
<Zoiks> what is that site I paste stuff to so i dont get in trouble for flooding cody-somerville?
<iter> !pastebin | Zoiks
<ubotu> Zoiks: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Zoiks> iter: only assemble in degraded mode cant mount it
<Mighty_Penguin> will i have problems with intel core 2 duo, and 4gb ram with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> SubOne, the last entry on that page said they reinstalled the sl-modem package and got it working.  that is where I would start, but other than that.. I cant help ou
<SubOne> k ty
<kitche> Mighty_Penguin: well you shouldn't considering that linux is POSIX
<subsume> Ok...so.... how do ubuntu thin clients know how to look in a server's /opt for a setup?
<subsume> Can I please get 3 neurons of attention from someone? =)
<consolejockey> question: what controls the frequency of the DHCPREQUEST?
<Mighty_Penguin> kitche so no?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mighty_Penguin, no should be fine. but as a new user I would suggest you run 32 bit os until you get more familiar
<Zoiks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58307/
<Mighty_Penguin> ok thanks
 * nickrud looks, but only has 2 neurons available
<subsume> Is it so hard to explain? Seems really stupid, simple, and general
<Mighty_Penguin> erm, atm i think i'm running 64bit, and i'm fine but this machine has 2gb
<tim1> guys please help me with my sound card please. its not available ?
<consolejockey> I have a workstation that is connected to a DHCP-enabled wifi modem.  I'm having connectivity problems and when I look at /var/log/syslog I see that every two minutes there is a DHCPREQUEST, followed by an acknowledgement (DHCPACK) followed by a binding to the external address...
<consolejockey> I don't htink it should be every two minutes unless it's expiring, no?
<tim1> it says. No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<consolejockey> and would that be a function of the wifi device or something I can configure in linux?
<nickrud> subsume: You're probably not getting an answer cuz there's no one familiar with the thin client around right now
<Zoiks> I cant assemble the raid with sdb1 even if I force it
<Mighty_Penguin> i didnt know if i would have a problem or not with more than 3gb of ram that is all
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, http://search.luky.org/linux-kernel.2005/msg80164.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Mighty_Penguin, While there is a ram limit I still suggest 32.. if you want to be a wild man.. install both side by side and dual boot between them
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, That fellow used e2fsck to remove the journal and recover
<Mighty_Penguin> so, you're just suggesting stick with regular release of Ubuntu instead of amd64?
<joobaby> how do you know which version of ubuntu you're running? someone else installed for me
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: is there any danger to the data? what about it being part of raid
<nickrud> joobaby: lsb_release -a  in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Mighty_Penguin,  yes, or like I said you can install both and dual boot between them
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, The guy stated that there was no way for him to detect corruption
<Spiral_Tail> I realize I may be butting into a lot of conversations, and I'm also way new to this, but umm...
<Mighty_Penguin> ok Jack_Sparrow, so the system will boot and work, it just wont know i do have 4gb of ram, and will only use 3gb of ram?
<subsume> Spiral_Tail: just ask.
<Mighty_Penguin> if this is so, then thats fine, i was just making sure i wouldnt have headaches in the future
<WillieDaPimp> what would miro depend on to play movies ?? cause every time i try to watch a movie it acts like its about to start then closes back immediately
<Mighty_Penguin> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Spiral_Tail> I turned on "Desktops on a cube" in the desktop effects panel
<Jack_Sparrow> Mighty_Penguin, np
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, However, removing the superblock journal will not corrupt your data.
<Spiral_Tail> and the cube doesn't work correctly at this point
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, (to the best of my knowledge)
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, Doesnt work isnt very clear
<tim1> I have no sound or cards i get the error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, If you're super concerned, I would make an image of the raid before taking any further write operations
<tim1> help
<subsume> QUESTION: What software needs to be setup on a thin client, in general?
 * spiderbatdad is away: "dinner!"
<Zoiks> how would i do that?
<Spiral_Tail> my apologies, let me elaborate...
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: how would i do that?
<_Oz_> Spiral_Tail: is it a two-sided pane rather than a cube?
<joobaby> for some reason I cant get sound to work on webpages
<Spiral_Tail> when I first checked the box for cube to be enabled, it worked fine
<Spiral_Tail> after I restarted X, the ctrl-alt-down setup doesn't work
<nickrud> subsume: now that I think of it, edubuntu is heavily invested in thin clients, maybe #edubuntu can point you in the right direction
<Spiral_Tail> the cube doesn't show an actual rotation animation, which i thought was cool
<subsume> nickrud: dead room.
<Spiral_Tail> and instead has decided to fade between desktops
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, I gotta run for now. I'll msg you when I get back
<nickrud> subsume: sucks. It was pretty active once ...
<Spiral_Tail> ctrl + alt + left/right still switches desktops
<subsume> nickrud: yeah. always down to two dozen
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: ok thanks
<credible> Spiral_Tail: feisty's compiz is extremely buggy, you should upgrade to gutsy
<Spiral_Tail> heh, i've tried
<_Oz_> spiral_tail: make sure you have at least 2 desktops (4 is needed for a cube) set up under "General" in advanced desktop settings
<Spiral_Tail> I'm too noob to figure out how to report the error I get
<nickrud> gutsy's compiz is really buggy on ati
<WillieDaPimp> miro gives me this error : /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/miro/frontend_implementation/Application.py:45: GtkWarning: gtk_window_set_transient_for: assertion `parent == NULL || GTK_IS_WINDOW (parent)' failed gtk.main()
<Spiral_Tail> allow me to go grab the exact message I recieve
<Spiral_Tail> it shouldn't take long
<fabio> yes
<_Oz_> Spiral_Tail: oh, wait...  you're running feisty? and is it an ATI card?
<fabio> depending on what ati
<Spiral_Tail> _Oz_: I am running feisty, but am blissfully unaware of what an ATI card is
<zelrikriando> hello all
<hischild> Spiral_Tail, the counterpart of nvidia
<_Oz_> Spiral_Tail: okay, the first order of biz is upgrading to gutsy.  after that, you need to determine if you have an ATI brand video card (such as a radeon).  there are many ATI bugs in compiz.
<fabio> lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, How did you install compiz?  From where?  ANy script etc?
<hischild> what's the command to add users to a group?
<Spiral_Tail> I have to assume compiz is the cube
<_Oz_> Spiral_Tail: check back with us after you do those two things, because until you're in gutsy and we're sure which type of card you have, we won't really be able to effectively help you.
<fabio> more than that
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, cube is part of compiz.. yes
<_Oz_> !adduser | hischild
<Spiral_Tail> alright, my apologies
<bazhang> Spiral_Tail: any third party scripts to do that?
<ubotu> hischild: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Spiral_Tail> brb with an error message for you guys ^^
<fabio> there are 3 drivers for ati cards
<fabio> radeon radeonhd and fglrx
<will__> hello
<nickrud> hischild: adduser user group
<Spiral_Tail> so far as I know, I've never installed/added compiz
<will__> are you italian ?
<hischild> nickrud, thanks
<Spiral_Tail> it was there when I got this setup
<hischild> _Oz_, same for you :-)
<fabio> yes i am
<bazhang> will__: you need the italian channel?
<EminX> People as I know, I tried too hard and finally I put my hands up and surrenda, there is no way for Ubuntu 7.10 to work on Virtual PC 2007, damn that sucks
<joobaby> how do I fix the conflict between gstreamer extra plugins and whatever default software comes on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> fabio, aiglx too
<joobaby> I can't play the mp3 files off my iaudio
<EminX> g'night everyone and thanx a lot
<bazhang> EminX: try vmware server and also check the iso (md5) and burn speed of the disk
<LuNaTiK_> d
<bazhang> EminX: as I said earlier
<EminX> bazhang: I did it on innotek VBox
<Jack_Sparrow> EminX, Try it without running it under windows..
<bazhang> EminX: it works fine; must be an issue with your iso or burn speed
<danand> !mp3 | joobaby
<EminX> Jack_Sparrow: I'll do it
<ubotu> joobaby: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<will__> bazhang: please tell me a italian channel
<will__> it's very important !
<Jack_Sparrow> !IT
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rhineheart_m> I have this issue... samba seems congesting my LAN...any idea?
<hischild> bazhang, it's >> microsoft << virtual pc ... i think that's the reason why it's so hard to get it working
<will__> thanks ubotu
<bazhang> will__: /join #ubuntu-it
<EminX> bazhang:  no way I did it on innotek VBox and it works perfect
<Izzi> hello I am trying to re install windows on laptop
<hischild> EminX, virtualbox and virtual pc are 2 completely different programs
<Izzi> alongsides of ubuntu
<fabio> windows ?
<bazhang> EminX: then why the worry about VPC? it is flawed software imo
<EminX> hischild:  I know that
<Izzi> for some web development I have to do
<fabio> why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Izzi, you will need to reinstall grub when you are done... at the least
<EminX> bazhang: I need that, in my classes
<Izzi> okay
<Izzi> I repartitioned my harddrive
<fabio> iexplorer ?
<Izzi> so I have 20 gig free
<levander> Is http://rdesktop.org giving a blank page for everyone?
<EminX> bazhang: thanx, and g'night
<Izzi> does anyone in here have any experience with that sort of thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Izzi, If you added partitions below ubuntu you will have some additional twealing to do to get it right
<EminX> g'night everyone and thanx a lot
<Mighty_Penguin> levander yes
<Spiral_Tail> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Spiral_Tail> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Spiral_Tail> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<Spiral_Tail> help
<Spiral_Tail> lol
<Izzi> Jack_Sparrow, such as?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, How did you install compiz?  From where?  ANy script etc?
<danand> rhineheart_m - did you set socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file? thats known to help speed samba up on gnu/linux boxes. hope that helps
<Spiral_Tail> also typo, should be AN unresolvable problem
<levander> Mighty_Penguin: thanks
<Mighty_Penguin> levander using firefox it does, and using also on internet explorer it does
<Mighty_Penguin> yep
<Spiral_Tail> I did not install Compiz. If I did, I did it unknowingly through update manager
<micole> so is everyone having a problem updating then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, ANd you are running feisty?
<joobaby> can someone link me to like a common command list?
<levander> Is rdesktop ever as good as sitting at the console of a Windows computer?  I'm playing with it here and I don't know if the video artifacts I'm seeing are my weird setup, or just the way rdesktop does things?
<joobaby> like the one that reboots ubuntu without restarting the system
<bazhang> joobaby: for doing what
<Mighty_Penguin> joobaby http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<bazhang> joobaby: you want to logout?
<joobaby> ty penguin
<Spiral_Tail> yes
<Spiral_Tail> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, It is slow, but surprisingly good with the right video configuration
<fabio> debian has a newer version od compiz fusion !
<sd32> can you use ubuntu with a usb modem?
<benzs_s> i use ubuntu and decided i wanted to give kubuntu a try, so i installed kubuntu-desktop but now i would like to remove it... is there a proper way of doing things? or is it just about opening synaptic and selecting remove on 'kubuntu-desktop'?
<fabio> i'm using a smartphone as a modem
<fabio> and i let you know a microsoft usb modem
<credible> Spiral_Tail: fixing the bug in feisty's compiz that you're seeing is pretty easy though, run 'gconf-editor', and navigate to /apps/compiz/core/screen0/options, and set number_of_desktops to 1 and hsize to 4
<Spiral_Tail> ok
<sd32> fabio: thats fab
<Spiral_Tail> i shall attempt that
<Spiral_Tail> lol
<sd32> :-) couldnt resist
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: How do I go about getting the right video configuration?
<windows_> how cna i install java 1.5 for frostwire to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, I did it with trial and error until I got a res that worked.  Sorry I dont have an easy answer..
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: so, it's mostly desktop resolution on the machine you're rdesktop'ing into?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, Try to think about how it got installed..  or post your sources.list for us to take a peek
<joobaby> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still luck playing my mp3s
<windows_> ubotu i tryed to install it but when i run froswire through terminal it syas your java is old
<Jdaniels> hello all, I have a problem that I somehow created while trying to install Java Runtime. It seems now I cannot use any browser for long with out it crashing, no error message. The forums on similar topics of 2+ years old.
<Spiral_Tail> sources.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, It was more on the machine and config or where I was.. not the remote
<Spiral_Tail> apps/compiz/plugins/cube/
<arizalord> hi... i'm without gnome panels.. does somebody know how i can add new panels?
<Spiral_Tail> right click?
<westjd> How do i make windows XP the default for grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put it in the pastebin for us to check.
<bazhang> !resetpanels > arizalord read the pm from the bot
<IRSeekBot_spys> I think you might get the Java stuff by doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jack_Sparrow> Spiral_Tail, Please do not paste into the channel
<sdfewfs> i'm so close to my idea! but it's not working!!!
<adekoba> i have a webpage on a remote shared-host, but I cannot access the apache logs. How can I log the number of downloads or somehow get a hit-count for all files (i.e., not just html/php pages)? I have cgi-bin access, btw.
<windows_> ubotu is a robot??????
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<windows_> omg ive been toalking to a robot
<windows_> weird
<arizalord> bazhang, excuse me... do i type this on console?
<sd32> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> arizalord: yes in the terminal ;]
<jonathan_> koi
<arizalord> ok.. thx!.. i'll try!
#ubuntu 2008-03-04
<windows_> can anyone help me install java 1.5 so i can run frostwire?
<sdfewfs> any idea why i can see arp traffic of the accesspoint via tcpdupm, but i'm unable to grab ip via dhcp?
<bazhang> windows_: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<windows_> bazhang yes
<arizalord> banhang, sorry... command not found
<Spiral_Tail> i have to go.... i'll be back later lol
<arizalord> bazhang, sorry... command not found
<amenado> sdfewfs-> do you their handshake between client and ap...can you not gleam anything bout why it fails?
<sdfewfs> amenado, it's going thru a bridge.
<westjd> how can I make another OS default over ubuntu in the Grub loader?
<sd32> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<marlon_> hey everybody
<fabio> !javasucks
<windows_> ubotu is funny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javasucks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is funny - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel just like that arizalord?
<windows_> ubotu go kill urself lol
<amenado> sdfewfs-> what is going through a bridge?
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_, Please stop...
<windows_> sorry
<PriceChild> !offtopic | windows_
<ubotu> windows_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jdaniels> hi, my web browsers all continue to crash after I installed java manually. any suggestions on how to fix it?
<marlon_> hey everyone, i have a ubuntu issue
<windows_> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sdfewfs> amenado, computer1 connected to switch, switch connected to linux bridge, linux bridge associated with AP
<marlon_> for some reason when doing things that require root access, my hard drive will start reading, and bog the entire system
<windows_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<sdfewfs> amenado, computer 1 see's arp traffic across the wirelss link, but, wont' grab IP via dhcp
<bazhang> windows_: you can /msg ubotu if you want to have fun; just not in the channel please
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_, please  use /msg ubotu windows  or whatever so as not to spam the channel
<arizalord> how can i add new panels?
<windows_> omg all i want to do is install java for frostwire
<Asra> guys .. I need some help
<PriceChild> windows_: then tell the channel which bit you are having a problem with.
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_, Did you read the link?
<Asra> anyone got an idea how to speed up my internet connection .. Ive got a 24 mbit line .. should work faster then 15,5 kB/s right
<amenado> sdfewfs-> what ip address does the linux bridge get if any?
<sd32> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, ping
<fabio> 15,5 Kb/sec lol
<sdfewfs> amenado, linux bridge doesn't need an IP address.
<bazhang> Asra: that depends--what are you downloading
<sdfewfs> amenado, defeats the purpose of bridging.
<Asra> bazang: just some random stuff via torrent, but the seeds are over 200
<Jdaniels> help! my browser keeps crashing and I dont know what to do. =*(
<fabio> check the max download speed
<Draco> sdfewfs: hmm, even if you wanted to forward the bridged connections to another system?
<IRSeekBot_spys> I'm thinking about getting a lap top
<Asra> fabio: max down and up speed are on unlimited
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra, Not using comcast by chance?
<bazhang> Asra: well that would be to do with port forwarding/NAT issues--what client?
<sdfewfs> amenado, the wifi card in the linux bridge IS associated with the accesspoint and see's any traffic passing thru the link and other associated clients via tcpdump when in promisc mode. and it is passing ethernet frames from the wireless link to the wired link, to the switch, but computer1 is seeing the wifi arp traffic, just for some reason won't grab an address
<amenado> sdfewfs-> linux box has two interfaces yes? one that associates to the AP and the other that connects to the switch?
<Asra> nope Jack_Sparrow ... Azureus
<bazhang> Jdaniels: right away or after a while
<Jack_Sparrow> Asra, Your internet provider?
<levander> Is the 64 bit nvidia driver more buggy than the 32 bit one?
<sdfewfs> Draco, bridging works at a different layer of the OSI, tcp/ip shouldn't have anything to do with passing frames.
<cafuego> levander: No
<Jdaniels> bazhang: right away
<sdfewfs> amenado,  yes, it's got a wifi card and a wired card.
<Asra> UPC .. I doubt you know it unless you're dutch Jack_Sparrow
<IRSeekBot_spys> I was wondering, if I took an Ubuntu Live CD with me to BestBuy and put it into the laptops there, would that be a way to test if that laptop will work with Ubuntu? If so, what commands should I try, and how could I tell if the wifi will work, even if there is no active signal in the store?
<bazhang> Asra: try a different client; transmission, deluge, ktorrent
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: hey
<windows_> thx ubotu my frostwire works again :)
<Jdaniels> bazhang: well with certain sites. like maill.google is a no go, but google.com just fine.
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Any luck?
<bazhang> Jdaniels: try running it from the terminal and pastebin any errors you get
<Asra> you say its the NAT right bazhang .. Iĺl see if I can adjust that
<PriceChild> IRSeekBot_spys: see if the wireless card is recognised in the network manager
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you have the wifi card of the linux acting as AP? ie in infrastructure mode?
<Jdaniels> bazhang: wrong firefox from terminal? please tell me how
<luis_> hello all, ok, so I extract tracks from a CD using sound juicer and want to put them on my ipod with amarok only that the tracks are extracted as .ogg, anyway I can make them into .mp3 in Ubuntu?
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: I have not really done anything since you left, I dont think i have enough space on other drives to make an image of them
<sdfewfs> amenado, no, not in AP mode. should i put it in AP mode to associate with the AP?
<luis_> hello all, ok, so I extract tracks from a CD using sound juicer and want to put them on my ipod with amarok only that the tracks are extracted as .ogg, anyway I can make them into .mp3 in Ubuntu?
<IRSeekBot_spys> Is that System > Administration > Network ?
<sdfewfs> amenado, doesn't seem right...
<PriceChild> IRSeekBot_spys: its next to the volume on the panel
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: but i did a e2fsck -n on the degraded array and got told that there is an illegal inode number
<amenado> sdfewfs-> im just trying to establish how your wifi card mode is, and how it is associated to the AP..(or acting as AP)
<arizalord> bazhang, it said: none process eliminated.. it made nothing
<arizalord> :S
<IRSeekBot_spys> Okay so something should be showing up there, and even if there is no hot spot in the store it will be evident if the wifi would work if there were a hotspot?
<adekoba> i have a webpage on a remote shared-host, but I cannot access the apache logs. How can I log the number of downloads or somehow get a hit-count for all files (i.e., not just html/php pages)? I have cgi-bin access, btw.
<sdfewfs> amenado, it's a wireless bridge, not an accesspoint. the bridge is asscoated properly with the AP.
<bazhang> Jdaniels: firefox
<Jdaniels> bazhang: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Jdaniels> System error?:: Success
<sdfewfs> i need to bridge wireless internet into my wired network.
<PriceChild> IRSeekBot_spys: yes, because it will have "wired networking" *and* "wireless networks"
<IRSeekBot_spys> Okay got it.
<IRSeekBot_spys> Thanks.
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, pastebin the output please
<luis_> any programme to make .ogg filed into .mp3 in ubuntu?
<Jdaniels> bazhang: I was trying to manualy install Java... I think I entered a command that linked...
<Jdaniels> bazhang: yeah I dont know the terms.
<poddus> I need some help installing ubuntu
<sdfewfs> amenado, the bridge is working properly as far as i can tell. as my laptop is associated with the AP, and so is the linux bridge. and computer1 is seeing traffic from my laptop's mac address, so by which, traffic is going from laptop, to AP, from AP to linux bridge, from linuxbridge to switch, then to computer1.
<amenado> sdfewfs-> which interface name of linus is the one thats connected to the switch? and you set it in promiscous mode?
<bazhang> Jdaniels: then that would be the problem--just type firefox in the terminal and pastebin any errors it gives
<Draco> !ffmpeg | luis_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joobaby> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58310/
<Draco> luis_: oops
<Jdaniels> bazhang: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Jdaniels> System error?:: Success
<shyboy_> hi everybody
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  http://marginalhacks.com/bin/ogg2mp3
<khaotik> could anyone help me get my wireless working on a compaq presario c700?
<joobaby> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sdfewfs> amenado, ath0 is asscoaited with the AP. eth0 is connected to the switch. eth0 and ath0 are in promisc mode. br0 has eth0 and ath0 added to it and br0 itself is in promisc mode.
<Draco> luis_: ffmpeg and mencoder should work
<khaotik> my blue light is on but i am still getting no internet
<Jdaniels> bazhang thats what it gives.
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  uses lame to convert
<luis_> are these apps packaged with ubntu in the add programmes menu?
<khaotik> could anyone help me get my wireless working on a compaq presario c700?
<fabio> !info lame | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<joobaby> I cant get my mp3 files to work after doing the restricited formats install, should I covert to vorbis?
<amenado> sdfewfs-> now does linux eth0 have an ip address assigned? can you ping it from the wired client?
<bazhang> Jdaniels: you might try to undo what you did with the java or uninstall firefox and reinstall it--not sure what you did with the java though so hard to tell
<joobaby> also is frowned upon to ask about places to dl torrent, I used to use oink but its teh gone.
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, When it asks you to clear, say yes
<bazhang> joobaby: using what app
<joobaby> um
<sdfewfs> amenado, ip addresses won't work when the bridge is enabled.
<Jdaniels> bazhang: if i find the command I enetered, would someone know how to undo it?
<khaotik> could anyone help me get my wireless working on a compaq presario c700?
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: i would have to run e2fsck without -n then wouldnt I? Is there any other flags i should use
<bazhang> Jdaniels: you need to describe exactly what you did, not just a single command
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  you can do it from a command-line script, ie ogg2mp3 (Google it)
<tominglis> Slart: hey, i tried sudo make uninstall and i get: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<arizalord> bazhang, sorry.. i'm a headache... but i'm still without panels!
<fabio> ./configure first
<joobaby> bazhang, cd player?
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  i don't know any GUI programs to convert ogg files to mp3s off hand
<fabio> then  you can make uninstall
<gemidjy> hello, I might be offtopic, but, does Wuby install within Windows and start it IN windows ?
<fabio> !info sox | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.0.0-1build1 (gutsy), package size 194 kB, installed size 520 kB
<joobaby> id rather not convert
<gemidjy> install Ubuntu*
<PriceChild> gemidjy: it does not "start it in windows".
<amenado> sdfewfs-> really? you would not be able to assign an ip address to eth0? i would think you could, as the brctl interface br0 is different from eth0.. i may be wrong but that is how my thoughts are
<Jack_Sparrow> gemidjy, Because it is unsupported and in my opinion a very bad way to try ubuntu
<kitche> gemidjy: no it makes a image that you can boot into that is ubuntu
<kitche> !wubi | gemidjy
<ubotu> gemidjy: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<Asra> installing Ktorrent bazhang ... hopefully that works better
<PriceChild> gemidjy: it is started from the same point where you choose whether to boot windows at its boot menu.
<hooper82> Can somone help me re: static routes?
<sdfewfs> amenado, i'm unable to get ping or any tcp testing methods to work when the bridge is up. this is linux, not openbsd ;)
<bazhang> joobaby: you are having hardware issues? what software application in #ubuntu are you using to play mp3's
<fabio> Asra try transmission
<sdfewfs> amenado, i can only use tcpdump to check for ethernet frames.
<Asra> transmission better?
<fabio> maybe
<fabio> bitstormlite is the fastest around
<bazhang> asra they are all better than Azureus ;]
<amenado> sdfewfs-> i thought they use the same tcp/ip stack now..but i could be wrong too..
<gemidjy> kitche Jack_Sparrow thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<poddus> When I try to install ubuntu 7.10 on my mac pro, it starts running the installer scripts but then the cd spins down and nothing happens. any thoughts?
<amenado> hooper82-> what is the issue?
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  look into soundconverter.  that might be what you want
<Asra> well .. fabio I'm pertty used to Azureus from windows which used to work fine .. so anything simulair but faster would be nice :)
<xenthro> hey, I just compiled my first .deb and it works with ubuntu. where should I upload it for the good of all?
<bazhang> arizalord: when you ran that command what was the error you got?
<sdfewfs> dhcp won't bind to either eth0 or ath0 or br0 when the bridge is up.
<joobaby> bazhang, I dont believe so, I can play sound from other things, I assumed I was using the 'cd player' app
<bazhang> arizalord: and that should be without the << you know
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  it uses the gstreamer libraries for lame, i believe
<sdfewfs> take bridge down, dhcp works and ping works. bridge up, ping/dhcp dies.
<neverblue> xenthro, as u can imagine, its just not that 'easy'
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: i would have to run e2fsck without -n then wouldnt I? Is there any other flags i should use
<Jack_Sparrow> xenthro, what deb did you compile?
<luis_> how can I get soundconverter?
<bazhang> joobaby: you need to give the name of the app--not sure what cd player is
<Jdaniels> bazhang: in firefox/plugins I typed ln -s (javainstalldir0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_ogi.so
<xenthro> its "nzbget" a commandline usenet binary downloader
<amenado> sdfewfs-> i see, i didnt know that dhcpd would not bind to eth0 if its a bridge..
<neverblue> nice xenthro
<Jdaniels> bazhang: after I had all the java stuff installed in its own directory.
<joobaby> bazhang, on my add/remove list it simply says 'cd player', I could download another if you have a recommendation
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  try 'apt-cache search soundconverter'.  if it doesn't return anything you may need another repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you really meant dhcp not dhcpd ?
<sdfewfs> amenado, yup. but, i'm totally boggled as to why computer1 can see arp frames from my laptop, after it's going thru my bridge, and to the AP.... but won't grab dhcpd.
<bazhang> Jdaniels: that would likely be the source of your woes, as firefox complains about the plugin manager
<sdfewfs> amenado, yes
<Asra> well .. ktorrent isn't much faster to be honest .. still only 6KB/s :S
<hooper82> Can somone help me re: static routes?
<sdfewfs> amenado, err no
<ThunderX> Did one of the last upates broke ntfs-3g ?
<arizalord> yes... it said.... gnome-panel: none process eliminated
<DuKKoN> hi, exist a repository from apache for ubuntu 7.10?
<brand0co1> im having problems with usb flash devices not automounting correctly upon insert.  i get a "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume"
<Jdaniels> bazhang I am certain of it, all my probllems stem from that moment. Any way to unlink them?
<brand0co1> any suggestions?  how do i set up ivman
<bazhang> joobaby: try rhythmbox, amarok etc
<luis_> when I typed in "apt-cache search soundconverter" all it gave me back was "soundconverter - Convert audio files into other formats", wtf? lol
<poddus> how long on average does it take to run the rs.local startup script from a LiveCD
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> can anyone tell me how to reduce the file sizes of pdf files created by either printing to pdf using cups, or in gscan2pdf?
<zth> GODNIGHT FREINDDS OFF ZXTH!!
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you got an interesting setup there..
<tominglis_> hi i have installed a driver, and want to uninstall it, but sudo make uninstall doesn't work, can i just delete the .ko file in /lib/...
<Asra> ohw .. there she blows .. 200 KB/s .. thats a lot better
<bazhang> zth caps please
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  apt-get install soundconverter
<tominglis_> http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=HowTo_compile_for_Ubuntu_6.06_LTS
<arizalord> bazhang: yes i know... it said.... gnome-panel: none process eliminated
<fabio> So Azureus sucks !
<tominglis_> these were the instructions i followed, but i put it in the wrong place
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Can you give me the output of lshw first?
<tominglis_> before putting it in the right place
<brand0co1> help mounting usb devices in xubuntu
<bazhang> Jdaniels: I fear to tread there; perhaps delete that plugin
<Asra> what was that other torrent agent you where talking about .. (yes Azureus sucks .. probably the java stuff clogging it)
<amenado> tominglis-> you compiled a kernel module and you put it where?
<ConstyXIV> how do you get your laptop's external display to act as a second monitor (GMA 900)?
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  it *should* install the dependencies and you can then run it from the menu
<fabio> bitstormlite is very small
<thinkpaduser> fabio:  i use transmission.  it is tiny
<amenado> hooper82-> what is the issue?  i missed your response if any
<luis_> it asks me if I'm root when i try to install it, wtf lol
<sdfewfs> amenado, i didn't want to buy a bridge, as it's pointless because i have no control to make a transparent firewall. and i've done with setup with openbsd, which from my experience was flawless and a fraction of the effort. my friend has high speed internet across the street, and he has an AP. so, i'm trying to use a wifi card i bought and turn it into a wireless bridge, and bridge a wireless link into my switch, so the rest of
<sdfewfs>  my network is transparently connected to his AP.
<bazhang> fabio: for Linux? or under Wine
<joobaby> bazhang, do I need to remove something in order to install another player? says there is a conflict and I should switch to synaptic package manager to fix it
<tominglis_> amenado: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel
<fabio> linus
<fabio> linux
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> for instance, I have a gif image thats 8.5x11 and the file size is 180k but when printed as a pdf its 2.6mb?
<Jack_Sparrow> luis_, Please lose the rude shorthand
<bazhang> nice
<luis_> sorry
<fabio> bitstormlite is very little and fast
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  sorry, try 'sudo apt-get install soundconverter'
<sdfewfs> amenado, you follow that?
<Jdaniels> bazhang: how do I delete the plugin?
<fabio> but the version under ubuntu/debian is old
<tominglis_> amenado: both ubuntu/media/usbvideo and drivers/media/video/usbvideo
<Asra> I really want to see an interface thats easy to read fabio one that tells you more then the basic bittornado kinda thing ... ktorrent looks the part .. anything that works better/faster is welcome .. but it must be understandable :)
<bazhang> joobaby: yeah synaptic would be a good choice
<luis_> aha, I got it, thanks
<fabio> get it from redhat
<ThunderX> Do you have a tutorial for using two different video cards on two monitors by actually splitting your GNOME desktop between the two cards?
<fabio> and use alien to get the deb package for ubuntu
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58311/
<freenode> Is there a fsck program that works with NTFS filesystems?
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  here's the website for it: http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  with screenshots
<tominglis_> amenado: but i should have put it in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo, which i've now done, but should i just delete the two old files?
<luis_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ThunderX, You want one desktop spread across two monitors to make one wide desktop
<hooper82> amenado > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714379 <-- that kinda sums it up.
<amenado> tominglis yes, you can delete those kernel modules you put in the wrong directory
<RyanPrior> Is there a fsck program that works with NTFS filesystems?
<ThunderX> Yes but using two different physical video cards (One for each monitor)
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> is this the right place to ask this question? I have searched the forums and cant seem to locate anything helpful
<fabio> testdisk ?
<ThunderX> I was able to make this work with one video card with two moinitor entries
<bazhang> RyanPrior: you want to defrag the ntfs partition or what
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you are bridging your wireless card to his AP? and his AP is in bridge mode?
<tominglis_> amenado: ace, is there anything else i need to do, someone said i should change the makefile back to the bad addresses and sudo make uninstall but that doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ThunderX, THe short answer is yes. I have seen people do it..  /msg ubotu for twinview and dualhead  see if that helps
<Asra> btw guys .. thnx for the help ... I must say the linux/ubuntu world is a comforting pleasant one :) ... good night .. I'm off to bed
<sdfewfs> amenado, i dunno about his AP it's a linksys something
<RyanPrior> My NTFS filesystem is corrupted - is there a tool I can use to dianose and fix it?
<RyanPrior> *diagnose
<amenado> tominglis-> i would not touch the Makefile..or if you have to, modify the install target instead
<PriceChild> RyanPrior: I would suggest using tools from windows
<oso> join #Azureus-support
<sdfewfs> RyanPrior, scandisk!!!!!
<RyanPrior> PriceChild: I don't have Windows.
<amenado> sdfewfs-> thats what i want to know, you are using his AP or your own AP?
<fabio> ntfsfix
<ThunderX> With 6.06 I was able to actually have two desktops (One on each monitor) with the same hardware's setup: but I was never able to spread one destop on both monitors
<PriceChild> RyanPrior: why do you have an ntfs drive?
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> Does anyone have any Ideas?  I dont want to have to email this to my wife so she can print it with primo pdf on XP to get a reasonable file size?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior, try to find hirens cd it is bootable cd with misc tools
<tarelerulz> What is good text to speech program For reading Web pages ? Stuff like wikipedia .
<RyanPrior> Because I bought an external hard drive and that's what came on it.
<ThunderX>  /msg ubotu twinview
<sdfewfs> amenado, i don't have an accesspoint,
<ThunderX>  /msg ubotu dualhead
<sdfewfs> amenado, i'm trying to bridge my linux box's wifi card to his AP. which is working.
<fabio> man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsfix.8.html
<sdfewfs> amenado, as i can see ethernet frames passing thru the kernel.
<tominglis_> amenado: thanks loads
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> anyone?
<xenthro> RyanPrior, ntfsfix (nix package) can only go so far as to flag an ntfs volume to be checked by the MS chkdsk... which comes with windows. you can also access it by starting up a windows cd and going to the recovery console. one of the options is "chkdsk"
<amenado> sdfewfs-> im not sure if an AP thats in infrastructure mode, can be dual bridge mode also..promiscous is not bridging(at least i dont think so) but you said using openbsd it works..so am wrong maybe..
<zero88> Excuse me. What is the best software to copy a DVD to an .iso other then Brasero?
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: that help at all?
<amenado> tominglis-> it worked?
<palomer> how do you count the number of lines in a file?
<xenthro> RyanPrior, in other words, you will need windows in one form or another
<PriceChild> zero88: nautilus has that built in. Right click the file :)
<Jdaniels> palomer: | wc
<zero88> PriceChild i believe i used that. it made a 1.1 mb iso and stopped.?
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: Have you ever gotten video to play from a Windows box over rdesktop?  I try it and just get a black box in Windows Media Player where the video would be.
<amenado> hooper82-> two commands you need to make your ubuntu box a router
<sdfewfs> amenado, yeah, i'm still investigating it. just weird why arp traffic passes thru but won't let dhcp requests go through.
<joobaby> new to linux, trying to install an mp3 program but I can't get rhythm box, vlc, amarok, etc to install as there is apparently some conflict, how do I find the conflict in synaptic to remove?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander, no
<PriceChild> zero88: first i've heard of it failing :)
<amenado> hooper82-> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipvr/ip_forward
<PriceChild> joobaby: please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get -f install
<PriceChild> !paste | joobaby
<ubotu> joobaby: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xenthro> joobaby, can you describe the exact conflict/error message?
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, I don't see any partition assigned /dev/sdb1
<zero88> PriceChild, wow i jsut tried it again and it jsut dissapeared???
<Jdaniels> bazhang: do you know how to delete a plugin from firefox, manually?
<amenado> sdfewfs-> i guess having your wifi ath0 in promiscous mode, it sees all the broadcasted traffic, but it only means in monitor mode and not in TX mode?
<joobaby> rhythm box says there is a hardware conflifct
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: You haven't tried it, or it doesn't work?
<lunks> How do I make a module load on startup? I blacklisted b43 and thought bcm43xx would start automatically, but it's not...
<bazhang> arizalord you still there?
<amenado> sdfewfs-> to communicate you need both to TX & RX ..promiscous to me is only RX mode..
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: there was one there before I reinstalled ubuntu on the 750gb drive
<sdfewfs> amenado, dunno. according to promisc all packets will be recceived by the interface, wehther or not their destined for the intented card.
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> If anyone knows anything about why the file sizes of pdfs created in ubuntu are so large and how to fix it please let me know
<shyboy_> re
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: maybe playing around and trying to force it to mount has done something, but i certainly have not deleted any partitions
<shyboy_> vous connaissez une applic sur ubuntu pour faire du benchmarking?
<amenado> sdfewfs-> yes Recieved, but in promiscous  mode, i dont think you can also TX at same time
<fabio> huge pdf ?
<bazhang> Jdaniels: I would remove that folder, but worried about anything else that was done
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> yes
<bazhang> shyboy_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Can you give me the output of sfdisk -l ?
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you follow me? TX is not same as RX only
<fabio> open with evince and learn more about it
<ThunderX> Quel genre de Bechmarking?
<fabio> maybe it's just a ps file
<Jdaniels> bazhang: that was all that I did, so remove the linked folder?
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, err: sfdisk -l /dev/sdb
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> a 1.6k file turns into a 2.6meg file when printed using cups-pdf
<nickrud> ThunderX: ??
<BIOSboiler> What should i use to play mp3's?
<bazhang> Jdaniels: err well worth a shot--this is why I never do stuff manually ;]
<amenado> hooper82-> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o pppoe(interface) -j MASQUERADE
<ThunderX> What kind of Benchmarking, I ment
<BIOSboiler> What should i use to play mp3's?
<bazhang> BIOSboiler: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58312/
<nickrud> ThunderX: ah, that was a reply :)
<Jdaniels> bazhang: what bothers me most is that opera, galeon, and epiphany all fail as well.
<Kuwanger> I'm having some problems with Xnest.  How do I avoid the "Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server"?  I've tried using -ac (which I don't like), but then the Xnest window doesn't display.
<sdfewfs> amenado, had to poop, yes i follow.
<sdfewfs> amenado, wonder if i need to do something with his AP
<bazhang> Jdaniels: then that is a worry; you did the same manual thing for them as well?
<Jdaniels> no.
<BIOSboiler> What should i use to play mp3's?
<sdfewfs> amenado, i picked linux because wpa-psk is much friendly, even though it's not the final answer with wifi security.
<fabio> cups-pdf uses ghostscript
<LaserLine> Does anyone know where I can donate my company PCs?  Hopefully a place that would install ubuntu on them and that's a credible non-profit.  I'm in Pasadena, CA (near Los Angeles0.
<ThunderX> :P
<sdfewfs> i've cracked wpa-psk.
<jerbear> how do i install vmware player in ubuntu?
<Jdaniels> bazhang i installed them after I broke firefox =)
<bazhang> BIOSboiler: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you have to the tools to crack em? you have the talents
<BIOSboiler> how would i know
<BIOSboiler> ?
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> I have the same problem with gscan2pdf, is there a better tool than ghostscript?
<BIOSboiler> sources.list?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Jdaniels: try uninstalling and then reinstalling firefox then
<ThunderX> jerbear: Try whith Automatix
<Jdaniels> bazhang: how do I do that?
<desertc> Q: I hate optical media, in general, but I am trying to burn a bunch of Ubuntu discs to give away.  I bought a large spindle of blank DVD-R discs, and I keep getting the error "Wrong media type" with K3B and growisofs .  Anyone have any idea what could be wrong?  My recording drive has worked many times in the past.  I have tried rebooting, setting the record speed to 1x, tried different programs, and I have tried 12 different discs.
<bazhang> BIOSboiler: go into synaptic package manager and check
<Jack_Sparrow> ThunderX, Terrible idea
<jerbear> ThunderX: i'd rather not
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  jerbear don't use automatix
<sutabi> Anyone know of a wireless PCI or USB that works on Ubuntu without  restricted drivers? I have a PCI TrendNet 421PC which worked with the older versions of ubuntu but not on 7.10. So I just wanna but one and one where I dont have to jum p threw loops to buy
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear, Dont try automatix
<ThunderX> Why not, it worked for me fine: it even de-installed pretty well
<amenado> LaserLine-> how old are these PC's? you know the issue with non-profits accepting those, is it cost them a lot to maintain s/w or h/w wise
<jerbear> trust me, i'm not
<BIOSboiler> whats a good mp3 player
<bazhang> ThunderX: very bad suggestion please do not mention AUTOMATIX in here
<BIOSboiler> hey jason
<joobaby> sup
<desertc> BIOSboiler: totem
<drarem> how can I echo something to another terminal and press the enter key, kinda of like this..   echo 'ls -lh ~' > /dev/pts1
<BIOSboiler> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> ThunderX, No it dint de-install period
<BIOSboiler> whats totem
<fabio> audacious
<jerbear> why vmware-server?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme | ThunderX
<ubotu> ThunderX: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<fabio> gnome media player
<ThunderX> I had no problem, I even updated from Player to Server
<alex1> hi guys. i want to set up internet over ad hoc wireless on my ubuntu laptop. i tried "create new wireless network", but it doesn't show up on my other laptop. what am i doing wrong?
<amenado> LaserLine-> a good example are companies donating these CRT that are practically expensive (it will cost the non-profit more when its their time to dump it)
<sdfewfs> amenado, aircrack suite, genpmk, and about 4Tb for hash tables, combined, eats thru wpa-psk like a hotknife through butter.
<bazhang> Jdaniels: sudo apt-get remove packagename or use synaptic package manager and mark to remove
<jerbear> i just want the player
<nickrud> jerbear: it is more capable than the player, you can create your own vms. Plays player stuff as well
<Jdaniels> bazhang: thanks!
<BIOSboiler> PLEASE help me-- whats a good mp3 player
<amenado> sdfewfs-> you have that much storage ? 4TB? you have some serious stuff there
<jerbear> BIOSboiler: quod-libet
<nickrud> jerbear: but basically, because it's in a canonical/ubuntu repo, player isn't
<sdfewfs> only way to have a good chance is to have a REALLY wild key.    something along the lines of ;laksjdfpo)*@UY#P)*FY&AP{DOjfiyuha[owpeiur N)_*Q#&_($*#&_E)(*FU{#)(*E%#&RUPFDEIFIFJS:)@(#*   and maybe a few more lines of that.
<bazhang> BIOSboiler: amarok, rhythmbox, many others
<jerbear> nickrud: ok, thanks
<desertc> BIOSboiler: you're received answers from 3 people
<kotsu> Getting an encrypted DVD to play is frustrating.
<desertc> No one has seen the Wrong Media Type error when burning recordable discs?
<sdfewfs> yeah, i bought 8x500Gb drives, it's around the 4tb mark. only $100  a pop. pretty cheap.
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, Doesn't look good.
<fabio> about huge pdf
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, I don't think I have enough experience to proceed.
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> yes?
<kotsu> VLC was the answer for me.
<fabio> there is libgnomeprint
<bazhang> kotsu go to www.medibuntu.org and install libdvdcss2 from there
<kotsu> Thanks Baz.. I did.. didn't help
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: should i run e2fsck on my degraded array?
<desertc> consider using DRM-free media...
<kotsu> I added their repository.
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> does that do a better job?
<kotsu> Installed win32 codecs too,.
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: thanks for the help anyway so far
<fabio> open that pdf file and see what is about
<MFen> desertc: tell that to netflix :-/
<kotsu> VLC works right off the bat.
<fabio> in my case yes
<ubuntu>  /dev/sda4 is my boot/root partition.. /dev/sda1 is my windows partition.. http://rafb.net/p/hFGwsy55.html what is wrong on this /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<zero88> Ok. If i wanted to move a movie to my T-mobile Dash. Would I have to rezise the file and format, and if so to what.and also coould you tell me how you got that information?thanks
<amenado> sdfewfs-> thats what i tell people, its not the AP they need to protect its their computer, yes a stranger may get access to the network..but not on their pc if they have a good security on their pc's
<desertc> MFen: and that's why I dropped netflix
<khaotik> how do i get wireless working on a cmpaq presario????
<MFen> although i agree that drm should burn in hell for eternity
<khaotik> how do i get wireless working on a cmpaq presario????
<MFen> desertc: and went with.. what? if you're renting dvds you're getting css
<kotsu> Yes, VLC can handle css.
<kotsu> I was using totem with xine backend.
<desertc> mfen: you think drm should burn in hell, but you are okay giving them your money
<kotsu> Just wouldn';t  work.
<bazhang> khaotik: take a deep breath
<MFen> desertc: netflix didn't print the dvds, didn't establish the industry standard, doesn't care what's on them
<fabio> totem-xine better than totem-gstreamer
<fabio> (i'm not sure of that)
<MFen> desertc: and it's already been cracked, so who cares any more.
<kotsu> Yes, I switched to xine fabio.  Still couldn't get it to work.
<kotsu> So just apt-get vlc and it "just worked"
<desertc> MFen: In my country, getting around DRM is a crime.
<amenado> khaotik-> after taking a deep breath, describe what kind of chip does your wifi interface have, if its bcm43xx..i will pass..
<bazhang> hehe
<kotsu> Yeah, I had a real problem with bcm43xx also.
<MFen> desertc: in that case, practice civil disobedience and rent dvds
<kotsu> Both on my laptop and desktrop.
<fabio> mplayer is the best
<khaotik> i had the blue light coming on but when i installed the ndiswrapper and added the driver i was using to the blacklist, the light quit coming on
<Jack_Sparrow> I had no issues with bcm43xx.. fwcutter worked first time on several of them
<desertc> mfen: sorry, I obey my country's laws
<zero88> Ok. If i wanted to move a movie to my T-mobile Dash. Would I have to rezise the file and format, and if so to what.and also coould you tell me how you got that information?thanks
<MFen> desertc: then you deserve them
<crackhead_25> how do i find out if my laptop running ubuntu has a microsd slot?? it has a slot, but i dont know what type it is..
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  use mplayer
<bazhang> khaotik: what wireless card
<MFen> "Everyone gets the government they deserve"
<desertc> well - I better go before I get kicked for offtopic chat
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> fabio: I have libgnomeprint installed
<kotsu> Ok thinpaduser.
<zero88> Also, how do i access my micro SD card on my cell phone?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  sorry, TRY mplayer :)
<fabio> mplayer rocks !
<khaotik> i have already got it working on the computer i am using know but cant get it to work on a compaq presario c700. i think it has the same card as mine
<kotsu> Ok.
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, I don't think so.
<sdfewfs> wireless is still quite secure. the average mojo has trouble setting up keys let alone getting all the required software to work. on top of that i did have to tweak genmpk to pipe my hashes propely
<fabio> so from gedit try to print a pdf file
<khaotik> broadcom 4311
<amenado> crackhead_25-> umm they are small size like those tiny mem card in your cell fone?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  there is a gmplayer GUI, as well
<riotkittie> eww. bcom.
<kotsu> I'll try think.  The only thing I have left to get working is my sound.  :-/
<Mighty_Penguin> i have made a reiserfs partition on my HD using gparted, and i mounted it through mountpy using sudo, how do i get the partition so i can copy and paste files to it?
<amenado> khaotik-> i pass then..
<bazhang> khaotik: I will give you a link just a second
<kotsu> But everything else is a dream.
<khaotik> good lookin
<fabio> the pdf file you will get is a libgnomeprinted file
<crackhead_25> amenado: i dont know if this is a microsd or something else.. i dont know well enough how it looks... what's the console command to see what it is??
<JoeLuvsUbuntu> ok,, let me try that
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx khaotik read this please
<kotsu> Watching LOTR Two Towers now.  Veeery nice,
<ubuntu>  /dev/sda4 is my boot/root partition.. /dev/sda1 is my windows partition.. http://rafb.net/p/hFGwsy55.html what is wrong on this /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  sound may come muted by default?  open alsamixer and check it out
<kotsu> kk THink.. one sec...
<kotsu> "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  there will be little [MM] thingies under PCM and MASTER if they are muted
<amenado> crackhead_25-> you have seen those really tiny memory card inserts (1/4 inches) on cellfones right? as oppose to slightly bigger sd cards( 1/2 inches)
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  what's alsamixer do?
<kotsu> One sec...
<kotsu> "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: ok thanks for all your help, ill see if I can find someone else
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  you have no sound :)
<andromda> Hello
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, I would try posting something to the mailing list with all this information
<kotsu> Errrr...  :)
<kotsu> Yes.
<kotsu> That is correct sir.  :)
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  might try a command-line 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsasound'
<andromda> please, anyone could help me with my webcam usb 2.0 in a bangho notebook?
<kotsu> Ok think.. one sec...
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  or is it alsa-utils?  something like that
<andromda> it doesn't work at all
<Mighty_Penguin> i need help setting up a partition where the normal user can read/write to the partition, any help?
<nickrud> ubuntu: for a root on sda4 it would be hd0,3
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: I have tried the forum, not getting much help there... I have no idea how to use mailing lists
<bluefoxx> so, any tutorials on setting up ssh so i can access my comp from any windows computer?
<no0tic> could avahi-daemon interfere with ServerName apache directive?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras andromda read this please
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  is ssh installed?
<andromda> thanks bazhang I will read it right now
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam andromda and this too ;]
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  if it is, just start it with /etc/init.d/sshd start
<kotsu> Hrmmm.. command completed successfully but no dice.
<kotsu> Let me have a look at system log.
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  still no device, huh?
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, There just happens to be a linux-raid mailing list too :)
<kotsu> Yeah think/
<ThunderX> Have anyone installed IBM DB2 Express C on  Ubuntu?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  are there any sound modules loaded?
<bluefoxx> thinkpaduser: im looking for  atutorial for it...
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  lsmod | grep snd maybe
<kotsu> kk
<griffi1> hello
<cody-somerville> Zoiks, http://www.tldp.org/FAQ/Linux-RAID-FAQ/x37.html
<bazhang> Mighty_Penguin: what file system? ntfs?
<arizalord> how i can unactive compiz in terminal?
<Zoiks> cody-somerville: awesome, ill have to do some reading up on the mailing lists
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  sudo apt-get install openssh or ssh or sshd.  i forget which is the Ubuntu package
<andromda> ok, thanks!
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  then /etc/init.d/sshd start
<LaserLine> amenado: sorry for the slow response, most of the PCs are P3's
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  it should config your keys for you on first start
<Mighty_Penguin> bazhang i just want to make a new partition that i can access via normal user and not root
<bazhang> arizalord: to get gnome panel going hit alt f2 then type gnome-panel, then try that command if it is still missing the panels
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  then, as long as iptables or a firewall isn't blocking it, you should be able to connect
<ubuntu>  /dev/sda4 is my boot/root partition.. /dev/sda1 is my windows partition.. http://rafb.net/p/hFGwsy55.html what is wrong on this /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Mighty_Penguin> i have 32gb free space, and want to use it for a partition for storing stuff
<fabio> metacity --replace should stop compiz
<bazhang> Mighty_Penguin: to be shareed with windows?
<griffi1> Mighty_Penguin: use GParted
<Mighty_Penguin> bazhang no
<bazhang> shared even
<bluefoxx> thinkpaduser: keys??...this is all new to me...most ive done is tried to connect to another computer on my LAN
<Mighty_Penguin> griffi1 i am
<griffi1> create a ntfs partition
<nickrud> ubuntu: for sda4 , it should be hd0,3
<bazhang> Mighty_Penguin: ext3 then
<arizalord> alt F2.. dont run!
<Mighty_Penguin> yes, i tried that, but i had to be root to read/write to that partition
<bluefoxx> network stuff is a little confusing for me...everything else i get <. <
<bazhang> arizalord: disable compiz first then
<nickrud> arizalord: in compiz?
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  did you install an ssh server?
<joobaby> help installing amarok or any mp3 player
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  it is REALLY simple
<arizalord> bazhang, how i can disable compiz in terminal?
<bazhang> joobaby: sudo apt-get install amarok
<bazhang> arizalord: metacity --replace
<Mighty_Penguin> bazhang i have created the partition, now how do i get it so normal user and read/write to it?
<Mighty_Penguin> it isnt mounted atm
<griffi1> Might_Penguin check your fstab, once you ve mounted you partition and change the right to your user
<bluefoxx> thinkpaduser: ill give it a shot.
<bazhang> Mighty_Penguin: are you logging in as root?
<fabio> pkill compiz && metacity --replace (my way to do it)
<Mighty_Penguin> no, i'm not logged in as root
<Mighty_Penguin> ok
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  install the server (openssh sshd ssh or something) then start the service and you are done
<bluefoxx> kk
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  ssh needs secret keys for the 'handshake' but Ubuntu takes care of that automatically, i believe
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  just run '/etc/init.d/sshd start' and you can connect once the server is installed
<arizalord> bazhang, it said.. core dumped
<bluefoxx> thinkpaduser: kk, thanks. i want to be able to listen to my music at school, from my computer XD this will help  right?
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  um... maybe
<Wrec> anyone know why firefox's "I'm feeling lucky" feature doesn't work anymore (for me)
<griffi1> Mighty_Penguin: What are you trying to do exactly ?
<bluefoxx> lols...
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  you *can* stream tunes through ssh
<Wrec> anyone know why firefox's "I'm feeling lucky" feature doesn't work anymore, in the address bar (for me)
<Mighty_Penguin> i just want a simple partition for storing crap
<griffi1> mount a ntfs partition from a normal user ?
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  but you might want to check out mpd or icecast for what you want to do
<bluefoxx> thinkpaduser: kk
<fabio> i warn you , the windows partition is already full of crap
<thinkpaduser> bluefoxx:  i have never done what you are trying.  ssh will get you in the door to copy stuff, however
<fabio> look elesewhere
<Mighty_Penguin> I want to simple be able to use a partiton to store crap, and not be root to access it
<mintsoup> does ubuntu's vim package do anything that might hamper normal functioning of auto-indent for python files?
<Wulfram> is there a food FAQ for setting up kde 4 on ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: And is this partition a linux partition or a windows partition?
<Mighty_Penguin> linux, i dont need to access it from anything besides ubuntu, i do not dual boot
<bazhang> Wulfram: guessing you mean Good faq there; try #kubuntu-kde4
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Then chown is your best friend.
<Mighty_Penguin> chown?
<ArthurArchnix> change ownership I think
<[T]ank> whenever i ssh to a server it takes for ever to establish the connection. However if I ping it everything is very responsive. I wonder if i am missing a setting somewhere. I have checked resolve.conf and that I have a hostname set up. i do not know where else to look. any ideas? I am ssh'ing to an ip address not a dns name
<thinkpaduser> Mighty_Penguin:  just mkfs an empty partition and mount it in fstab
<joobaby> bazhang, says I have an impossible situation when I try to install amarok and gives me a list of several "unmet dependencies"
<thinkpaduser> Mighty_Penguin:  you can make it whatever filesystem type you like, and mount it with user perms
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Say you had a partition mounted to /media/myfiles  and your name was mp  you would do this: sudo chown -R mp:mp /media/myfiles
<griffi1> Mighty_Penguin: check this link it should help you out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_(FAT,NTFS)
<kotsu> T.. try adding that hostname to /etc/hosts  it is probably doing some reverse name lookup.
<kotsu> I've had that happen before.
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  got sound yet?
<Mighty_Penguin> too much at once..
<bazhang> joobaby: please pastebin the errors you are getting (not in the channel but to pastebin)
<kotsu> No think,.
<joobaby> k
<kotsu> alsa was not enabled by default
<nickrud> ArthurArchnix: that's true for fs's that respect unix permissions, doesn't work for ntfs/vfat
<kotsu> So I checked it.
<joobaby> !pastebin
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  :( nice find though!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kotsu> But not getting very far.
<Pelo> evening folks
<kotsu> I did an /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<ArthurArchnix> nickrud: ah yes, but that is why I asked him if this was windows or linux partition, and he said he only runs linux!!! ;P
<nickrud> Pelo: tag
<Motorsport3> hello, I just changed my ubuntu password, and now everytime I log on, it'll ask me for a password for my keyring. how do I fix this?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  i think it comes muted.  might want to see if alsamixer shows a card
<Pelo> nickrud, are you available for something a bit off topic ?
<kotsu> Ok.  Let me try that again.
<nickrud> Pelo: sure, just getting off work
 * Pelo is IT apparently
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  then unmute the stuff if it does, and run 'sudo alsactl store card0'
 * nickrud was Just About to Sign Off
<Pelo> nickrud, does the flash on this page work for you ?  http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/02/mac-vs-pc-vs-li.html
<kotsu> think:  Hrmm...  "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<joobaby> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58315/
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix i have /media/ i just want /media/sda1 soo.. i change /myfiles to /sda1?
<kotsu> Still poking around.
<joobaby> paste bin is cool btw
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: It might be a bad idea to chown /media ... ubuntu uses that for its own purposes. Why don't we create a new directory and mount the partition there?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  i think you onyl enabled ALSA in Gnome.  the hardware is still missing
<kotsu> think:  what do you suggest?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  does lsmod return any sound or snd stuff?
 * bluefoxx drops to the ground clutching his eyes in pain from the blinding light of the sun in his face. oh the evil screen glare; on both monitors > .>
<Mighty_Penguin> ok ArthurArchnix so i would need to make a new file just anything?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  it should
<bazhang> joobaby: what about installing rhythmbox--sudo apt-get install etc what does that do
<[T]ank> kotsu: here is what I have already in /etc/hosts: http://pastebin.ca/927097 look correct? I have not changed anything
<kotsu> I grepped for "snd" but it returned nothing.
<Pelo> bluefoxx, ???
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: What's the partition for? Multimedia, files,.. what do you want to call it? Lockeroom? :)
<kotsu> lsmod | grep snd
<humbolto> Usually using public key auth in SSH means, creating a key-pair locally and putting the public on the machine you want to be able to connect to with public key auth. Now somebody has provided me with an id_rsa and id_dsa file instead. How can I make use of it without replacing my original key?
<nickrud> Pelo: yes, in both the 64bit and 32 bit firefoxes
<joobaby> bazhang: something about a hardware issue, let me try real quick
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix just for storing stuff
<bazhang> Pelo: loads fine here fine too
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Ok, try this then: sudo mkdir /storage
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix calling it "Stuff" would work
<Pelo> nickrud, do me a favor,  get the flsh file from you /tmp folder and dcc it to me , I can't view this for some reason
<ArthurArchnix> Sure.. just switch that for storage
<kotsu> Tank.. that doesn't look right.  /etc/hosts is IP address followed by hostname for name resolution.
<Mighty_Penguin> ok
<kotsu> Not URLs.
<[T]ank> kotsu: that is the one created by default... how should I adjust it
<Galga> hi
<[T]ank> just remove the url stuff?
<Aoife> Stupid question... is there any reason I should be using UUIDs in my /etc/fstab over plain old /dev/sda* ?
<furythor> I did installed Opera and now I can't get JAVA to work on it
<Galga> where can i find about new stuff included in Hardy ?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  try 'sudo modprobe soundcore' and see if anything loads
<Starnestommy> Galga: maybe #ubuntu+1
<kotsu> Tank.. here is what I have in mine.. some IPv6 also
<kotsu> kotsu@tranquility:/etc/init.d$ cat /etc/hosts
<kotsu> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<kotsu> 127.0.1.1       tranquility
<Dr_willis> Aoife,  it makes it easier if you remove disks, and use removeable disks a lot.
<Galga> k, thanks
<arizalord> how i can disable compiz definitely?
<joobaby> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58316/
<griffi1> arizalord: uninstall it
<emma> get an ATi card.
<Pelo> arizalord, menu > system > prefs > appearance > last tab
<kitche> arizalord: yeah just uninstall it
<thinkpaduser> emma:  haha
<arizalord> griffil, mmm.. nice point...! thx!
<Aoife> Dr_willis, so if I'm on a laptop, and unlikely to change disks, it's probably not going to matter as much?
<furythor> I did installed Opera and now I can't get JAVA to work on it
<Mighty_Penguin> ok ArthurArchnix i've made /stuff, and set permissions to my user, how do i mount the partition automaticly there?
<Dr_willis> Aoife,  proberly not. I set up My system to mount based on disk label. :) but i have a lot of hd's and i often swap them out.
<Pelo> nickrud, ?
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Is this partition usually mounted at boot? If so it will be in your fstab and all we have to do is tell it not to put it at /media/sd#, but change that to /stuff
<furythor> Opera crashes every time I try to run java applet
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: If you need help with this part, paste the output of: cat /etc/fstab   in pastebin.
<emma> Could someone pm me to see if my pms are working?
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix, i have just created this partition and never mounted it before, but i would like it to be automatically mounted to /stuff
<Aoife> Dr_willis, cool, thanks for your help.
<Mighty_Penguin> and i looked in fstab, sda1 wasnt in there
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Probably a good idea to paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and the other one I just gave then.
<Mighty_Penguin> ok
<furythor> Mighty_Penguin atleast I did notice that I can't mount and unmount other disks than those at /media/xxx
<emma> Are PMs disabled in #ubuntu?
<griffi1> what are PMs ???
<ultrawave> PM = private message
<emma> Private messages.
<bazhang> private messages
<ArthurArchnix> emma: Different chat programs don't always get along.
<griffi1> thks
<furythor> I installed opera and now I can't run java content with it since it crashes every time I try to load one java applet, on other hand firefox works fine
<daspah> Is there any way to make the smart quotes in OpenOffice become common plain quotes (single/double quotes)
<joobaby> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58316/, does this tell you anything I'm doing wrong?
<ArthurArchnix> dashua: I believe that's in the autocorrect menu.
<ArthurArchnix> dashua: >tools >autocorrect >customquotes
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix, i have a problem with my install.. i cant exactly copy and paste contents..
<Mighty_Penguin> it comes out as YY for some reason
<okasa> a cron job ive created to automate unision syncing does not work, however it does work when i manually tell it to run through my webmin account on cronjobs, any ideas?
<furythor> I installed opera and now I can't run java content with it since it crashes every time I try to load one java applet, on other hand firefox works fine
<bazhang> joobaby: could you pastebin your sources list please?
<Mighty_Penguin> sorry i'm being such a bother :/
<okasa> what do you mean it comes out YY?
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: If you're using gnome terminal you need to press Ctrl+Shift+C  or else use the mouse... is that what you mean?
<andreaIbex> join #debian-it
<kotsu> think:  If I do a lshw I get the following
<emma> You have to register your nick on freenode before you can send a PM.
<kotsu>            *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<kotsu>                 description: Multimedia audio controller
<kotsu>                 product: SB X-Fi
<kotsu>                 vendor: Creative Labs
<kotsu>                 physical id: a
<FloodBot1> kotsu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mighty_Penguin> no, no matter what i copy or paste in any program, unless sometimes i drag text, the output is YY
<joobaby> bazhang: how do I get a list of sources?
<joobaby> :-)
<kotsu> Oops.
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  did you try and 'sudo modprobe soundcore'?
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix what would i need to put in fstab?
<kotsu> Let me try,.
<joobaby> !sources
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  really, the init script should load those
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Hardy to say. Can you take a screenshot?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix yes
<kotsu> Well, the command completed successfully.
<Mighty_Penguin> hold on
<kotsu> But no output.
<bazhang> joobaby: just trying to figure out why you are having so many problems; did you use some third party software script to install codecs etc? are you using feisty, gutsy or what version
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Take screenshots of the output of those commands and upload them. I'll find you a link but I thik it's imagebin
<joobaby> gutsy
<okasa> anybody with experience creating cronjobs, i have a fairly advanced question.
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  did any snd modules load?
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin:    http://imagebin.org/
<cody-somerville> !ask | okasa
<ubotu> okasa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mighty_Penguin> i usually use tinypic
<ArthurArchnix> Sure.
<lime4x4> is it possible to run 5 lcd off one ubuntu box?
<okasa> :) im trying to setup a cronjob, its executing, but not all my commands for some reason
<kotsu> lsmod shows:
<joobaby> bazhang, gutsy 7.1, i may have installed some fubar 3rd ware, uninstalling it now
<kotsu> Module                  Size  Used by
<kotsu> soundcore               8800  0
<Mighty_Penguin> http://i25.tinypic.com/2h67cz7.jpg ArthurArchnix
<bazhang> joobaby please dont tell me you used automatix; that would just be so awful
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  try 'sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1'
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  that is a shot in the dark
<joobaby> bazhang, no i dont believe so, it was some version of gstream
<Dr_willis> lime4x4,  with a bit of work - you could use 5 monitors...  -
<faolan> who uses Automatix? I thought the project was discontinued
<Dr_willis> faolan,  i could say somthing rude about Automatix users.. :) but i will refrain.
<lime4x4> i got 4 to work but the 5th shows a desktop but can't get a mouse pointer to go there
<bazhang> faolan: those who dont know better use it
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: I also need the cat /etc/fstab   and if you could explain your filesystem that would help too. For instance, why two swap?
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix can we go into pm?
<amenado> okasa paste your crontab entry that is not working
<kotsu> Think.. I'm at a loss.  I'll continue to probe, but thanks for hanging in there with me.
<daspah> Is there any way to make the smart quotes in OpenOffice become common plain quotes? (single/double quotes)
<bazhang> joobaby: try this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: No... I'm not the smartest guy in here, you're better off out here where others can help too.
<ArthurArchnix> daspah: I answered that already. Scroll up. Let me know if it doesn't work.
<joobaby> bazhang: okay I did
<Mighty_Penguin> ah ok, well i have two swaps, because i did have another system, which i forgot the password to... so i just decided to delete that partition, and use it for something useful
<Mighty_Penguin> the second swap is from the swap the other system created
<okasa> cronjob that is not working -> * * * * * /home/okasa/test.sh        the script itself runs, but this command does not #!/bin/sh \n  /usr/bin/unison -batch 11-13-Documents
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  you either don't have the right stuff in your kernel, which i doubt
<Mighty_Penguin> and "cat /etc/fstab/"?
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  or a restricted driver may be needed?
<kotsu> Possibly.
<kotsu> Good call.  Let me check that.
<bazhang> joobaby: now in the terminal type this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and then paste the url (web address) it gives you here --not the stream of info, only the web address
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: In a terminal. Yup
<daspah> ArthurArchnix, Have you? Have you said my name: ?
<Mighty_Penguin> ok
<amenado> okasa is the contents of  test.sh   #!/bin/sh \n  /usr/bin/unison -batch 11-13-Documents   but why you have that \n ?
<okasa> thats not actually in the script, i just mean that there's a line break there
<ArthurArchnix> daspah: I thought so... uhh..... >tools >autocorrect >customquotes....
<daspah> ArthurArchnix, :P
<phaedral> think i've got hal problems in gnome; not sure what to do about them
<daspah> ArthurArchnix, thank you
<drarem> can i send a command to another terminal?  echo 'ls -lh .' > /dev/pts/2
<ArthurArchnix> daspah: No worries.
<Roooty> Hi, does bash keep a log file so I can lookup output from the past few days?
<joobaby> bazhang: http://paste.stgraber.org/1124
<thinkpaduser> kotsu:  i think soundblasters use emu10k1 stuff
<lime4x4> here is a copy of my xorg file  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58317/
<amenado> okasa you can always put a -x option to #!/bin/bash  to put it in debug mode,  and maybe you have to redirect your error and stdout to a file so you can see the output
<daspah> ArthurArchnix, Any way to convert? my whole document is with smart
<amenado> drarem-> what happens when you tried?
<bazhang> joobaby: thanks let me see..
<crackhead_25> how does the iphone work with k/ubuntu????
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix http://i27.tinypic.com/fc1va.jpg
<okasa> allright ill give that a shot, the wierd this is that i use webmin which lets me manage my cronjobs in a gui as well, and when i tell it to run the cronjob right now, it runs just fine...
<drarem> it echos the text to the other terminal, but that is it.. no enter key is 'pressed' or sent like I would want it
<ArthurArchnix> Umm copy a "bad" quote, then click edit find and replace, then type a normal quote, then replace all.
<bazhang> joobaby: okay, go into synaptic package manager and disable the cd as a software source, then hit reload/refresh and try to install amarok again
<ArthurArchnix> daspah:  Or rather, highlight a bad quote, then edit find/replace
<efren20> i need help syncing music to my 160gb ipod im using banshee nd gtkpod i sync in ethir program and it earsed my songs put didnt put the new ones and i keep trying to sync but nothing help please?
<joobaby> k
<drarem> is there like a control character that is the 'enter key'
<ss> Can anyone help me with dual booting Vista and Ubuntu with Vista installed first?
<joobaby> bazhang, is that under the multimedia package?
<amenado> drarem  \n  is line feed
<okasa> i tried both adding the -x and grabbing the output, but no output was caught
<drarem> right.. dont think it processes tho
<bazhang> joobaby: no, under repositories; you need to go into repositories first and disable the cd as a software source then hit refresh reload and search using the search function
<amenado> okasa-> how did you redirect the stderr and stdout?
<efren20> i need help syncing music to my 160gb ipod im using banshee nd gtkpod i sync in ethir program and it earsed my songs put didnt put the new ones and i keep trying to sync but nothing help please?
<echos> drarem: learn 2 spell 'echoes'
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Looks like /sda3 is your boot and /sda6 is your swap. /sda5 is an unused swap. Which would make /dev/sda1 the partition you wan to put stuff on, correct?
<drarem> lol
<Mighty_Penguin> yes ArthurArchnix it is
<drarem> quit tempting ot
<orudie> hey guys, my ubuntu 7.10 setup seems to be faulty, it freezes ...
<okasa> amenado /usr/bin/unison -batch 11-13-Documents > /home/okasa/LOG
<okasa> amenado the file was created, but is empty
<orudie> i checked the cd for errors, said no errors found
<luis_> thinkpaduser
<amenado> okasa also add  2>&1
<amenado> okasa what does unison do anyways? if its editing a file, then most likely you will not get an output
<joobaby> bazhang: where can I find repositories? sorry for the newbdem.
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Ok. This is the line you want to add to fstab:     /dev/sda1     /stuff     ext3    noatime     0       2
<ArthurArchnix>  
<Mighty_Penguin> ok ArthurArchnix
<joobaby> nevermind
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<limp> Hello, I think I might be having issues with NetworkManager (the installed network manager installed on Ubuntu 7.10). It takes a very long time to connect to my wireless (while on windows it instantly connects, so no hardware issues). And after some time it disconnects, and whenever i try to reconnect, it crashes (nothing happends anymore, or the icon just closes). Whenever i try to "Connect to another wireless" it crashes. And it won't connec
<limp> t in manual mode. The only way i've been solving this is to reboot my computer for it to refunction correctly. I wonder if this is what has been slowing down my computer lately (its only a month old, but since a few days its slower then my 6 year old computer). Does anyone have an idea of what is happening, and suggestions? Should I install another network manager?
<okasa> amenado ments > /home/okasa/LOG 2>$1 ? where will it output the log?  also, unison is basically like rsync, and it does output when run as ./test.sh
<Mighty_Penguin> i'm not that new ArthurArchnix, lol
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: You might want to make a backup copy :) ok.. sorry.
<Mighty_Penguin> but thanks for the info :)
<Mighty_Penguin> its cool
<amenado> okasa it will spit it out to your /home/okasa/LOG  both stdout and stderr
<ArthurArchnix> daspah: Did that work? I only tested it on one quote.
<Mighty_Penguin> ok ArthurArchnix i have done that
<WhiteNerd> On Xubuntu, how do I change the logo during the startup bar scroll? I'm setting up a very strict workstation that requires it to display the company logo.
<ArthurArchnix> Uhh.. ok... so we got our folder, changes to fstab, it's time to reboot and cross the fingers.
<crackhead_25> !ndiswrapper | limp
<ubotu> limp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> joobaby: under settings
<daspah> ArthurArchnix, yes but i had to find & replace two types (open and close )
<efren20> i need help syncing music to my 160gb ipod im using banshee nd gtkpod i sync in ethir program and it earsed my songs put didnt put the new ones and i keep trying to sync but nothing help please?
<n00bi3> q
<Mighty_Penguin> ok ArthurArchnix thanks for the help, and brb
<ArthurArchnix> daspah: Ah.. yup. That didn't fall under my single quote test.
<amenado> limp-> do you have it in roaming mode?  maybe your AP signal (the one you are about to associate is weak) compared to a neighbors..
<okasa> amenado still nothing in the log file
<joobaby> bazhang: when I reload it gives me an error that one repository index could not be downloaded
<amenado> okasa-> chech what unison requires, if it requires a tty or something,
<limp> amenado: No, the signal to my wireless is nearly perfect, My neighbors though, is only 20 to 40%.
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  the Xfce splash?
<WhiteNerd> On Xubuntu, how do I change the logo during the startup bar scroll? I'm setting up a very strict workstation that requires it to display the company logo.
<joobaby> bazhang: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  multivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  or the boot splash?
<limp> amenado, though yes it is in roaming mode.
<efren20> i need help syncing music to my 160gb ipod im using banshee nd gtkpod i sync in ethir program and it earsed my songs put didnt put the new ones and i keep trying to sync but nothing help please?
<bazhang> joobaby: then disable it and try again
<amenado> limp then remove it from roaming and see if it makes a difference,  you may have to type in the essid of your AP
<bazhang> efren20: what generation
<efren20> generation?
<orudie> anyone have a clue why my ubuntu setup installer wont work ?
<efren20> the newwest one
<efren20> 160gb
<WhiteNerd> The boot splash ?
<efren20> black vidoe
<tim_> is the amd64 install image the propper one for a core 2 duo system? and do 64bit repos have all the same packages in gutsy as 32bit ?
<efren20> video*
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  that is the usplash theme
<Starnestommy> tim_: the packages are mostly the same
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  you can uninstall it with apt
<limp> amenado, Yes i have tried. Like I said in my previous message: it just doesn't connect. Right now I am connected with it, but if I idle for a long time the manager will just get stuck
<joobaby> bazhang: disabled and reloaded, tried to dl amarok, same problem persists
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  to change it to a company logo will be more difficult as you need to configure a new theme
<tim_> Starnestommy: when you say mostly --- i really like obscure packages like r-finance and stuff - is there an automated build thing for these? or just whatever the maintainer chooses to put in for 64 bit
<WhiteNerd> Any good tutorials on how to configure a new theme?
<bazhang> efren20: you need libgpod 0.6.0
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  try 'sudo apt-cache search usplash' for more themes
<efren20> link me pelase?
<milosevic> anybody else having problems trying to use artwiz fonts?
<efren20> or i get it in pack managaer?
<milosevic> according to synaptic they are correctly installed... but then i call xterm -fn smoothansi i get a message saying that font could not be found
<ss> Is there any tutorials on how to install Ubuntu 7.10 with a preinstalled Vista on an NTFS file system?
<amenado> limp radio signals do fade out, ap also maybe be put in hibernate mode if it does not see activities..maybe you can have your browser always up like to yahoo, yahoo makes sure you are alive, via javascript
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: are you using an IPOD Touch?
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  this is for Edgy but...: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<efren20> nop
<efren20> ipod 160gb video black 2008 generation
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: then gtkpod should work perfectly.
<bazhang> http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Hooking+Up+the+iPod efren20
<efren20> i have gtkpod doset
<thinkpaduser> WhiteNerd:  it is time consuming
<rhineheart_m> hello ... is this the right way on how to install pear? sudo apt-get install php-pear
<WhiteNerd> Hmm.... It might have to work though so thanks.
<efren20> bazhang:igot gtkpod dosent add the songs my ipods in 0 songs right now
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: i can'[t really explain it, i have a 30gig that is a little over a year old, and gtkpod works perfectly
<MasterRat> got a ps2/n64 to usb converter... and it's bein a finicky sort. got it to respond in jstest ONCE and recognized in PCSX2 once... now it's poofed again, tho js1 is still there.... any ideas?
<efren20> =/
<limp> amenado: Gmail is always open. And plus I am very often downloading. It just crashes whenever i try what i have stated above ("Connect to another wireless") etc...
<limp> amenado: I am so sorry, I have to go for a few minutes. Will you be here in half an hour? Little emergency here so I will be right back, sorry bout that
<silas428> what do I need to compile and use an ASUS 167g-usb, with a RALINK 2500 chipset
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  it might appear as /dev/input/jsx
<joobaby> bazhang, I think rhymthbox may be installing......
<bazhang> efren20: you need to compile libgpod 0.6.0 for it to work with the newest iPods; instructions can be found at that link, also here--http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  or /dev/jsx
<amenado> limp am going out too now...getting my dinner..maybe im back later
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: how did you try to sync your ipod w/ gtkpod?
<okasa> amenado i dont see any reference to a tty, though it is possible, im not very farmiliar with tty in general
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: it's definitely showin up as /dev/input/js1 currently, but I have seen it on js0 also
<efren20> update songs
<meoblast001> hello.... i have a Jabra BT125 that i bought for my ps3 but i want to use it with Ubuntu too, how do i hook this up... i know my laptop has bluetooth, but i have no icon in the tray
<efren20> ill try
<okasa> amenado does a cronjob run under a wierd user with different/no paths available?
<Mighty_Penguin> thank you ArthurArchnix, :) it worked, i created a symlink to the desktop for easy access, thank you for putting up with me :D
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Are you running Ubuntu in VirtualBox?
<Mighty_Penguin> no, i'm running Windows in virtualbox
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  i've never tried that converter.  however, a lot of progs look for /dev/jsx by default
<Mighty_Penguin> i only use windows vor mIRC
<Mighty_Penguin> for*
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  you can do a 'sudo lsusb' to see if the device is detected
<ArthurArchnix> hmm.. well, glad you got that straightened out with the partition. Here's a link you might be interested in. I'm off to bed.
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: jstest tho allows you to specify the device... currently it shows *all* the buttons/axis of the joypad, but pushing buttons does not get a response
<ArthurArchnix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565024
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin:  ^^
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: it shows up in hardware profiles of XFCE
<Mighty_Penguin> good night ArthurArchnix
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  hmmm...
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: and lsusb (Bus 003 Device 006: ID 6666:0667 Prototype product Vendor ID Smart Joy PSX, PS-PC Smart JoyPad)
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: For irc? Yeah, that's definitely the copy paste issue.
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  so it is there just not functioning...
<Mighty_Penguin> hrm?
<Valpatine> Has anyone used this guide to dual boot vista and ubuntu 7.10? http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<ArthurArchnix> Mighty_Penguin: Reinstall virtualbox guest additions using the latest addons to fix it.
<ArthurArchnix> 1.5.2 I think
<ArthurArchnix> cya
<Mighty_Penguin> i have issues copying in ubuntu to any program in ubuntu
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: yup... it worked once... not sure why it stopped. unplug/replug and dmesg picks it up, but no workie.
<bazhang> Valpatine: some have yes; seems to be quite relied upon
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  dunno then
<ArthurArchnix> oh.. alright then... better luck next time
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<Mighty_Penguin> ArthurArchnix i dont mean to keep you, but i copy just fine through virtualbox
<meoblast001> i have a Jabra BT125 that i bought for my ps3 but i want to use it with Ubuntu too, how do i hook this up... i know my laptop has bluetooth, but i have no icon in the tray
<hwilde> Mighty_Penguin, ctrl+shift+c    ctrl+shift+v
<juice_> anyone know if reason 4.0 can be installed in ubuntu using wine?
<pyrak> what feed reader should i use?
<MasterRat> :(
<Mighty_Penguin> cya
<Mighty_Penguin> hwilde, thanks but that is not my problem
<bazhang> juice_: check the wine appdb for more on that or ask in #winehq
<Jeruvy> I have a wierd problem, my nic will not connect to the router.  Was connecting fine to do an upgrade, then afterwards, the nic is dropping traffic?
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  is the joydev module loaded?
<luis_> guys, I was trying to install the package to be able to play mp3s and it gave me this "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<luis_> "
<luis_> what is that>?
<pyrak> suggestions for an rss feed aggregator?
<hwilde> luis_, run that
<hwilde> !rss | pyrak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: it appears to be loaded into the kernel as I cannot modprobe -r it
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  it means it broke half way through installing
<luis_> just like that?
<juice_> !reason
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reason - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> luis then run the command
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: where did you get the package?
<Starnestommy> luis_: run this in a terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  ok...
<luis_> danke
<Alucoc> Hola
<Jeruvy> I don't get it, is there something funny with static IP's that I'm missing?
<pyrak> !theMeaningOfLife
<joobaby> why won't you download rhythmbox?? damn you to hell
<Corty> cya *
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: scratch that... it just let me remove it
<bazhang> pyrak: do apt-cache search rss in the terminal to find some
<luis_> ok, so I ran that and it told me this "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<luis_> " and right after that it just waits for me to give it a new command
<luis_> :S
<luis_> ?
<PriceChild> luis_: that means success
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<noodles12> I need help making a new initrd image for the new kernel i just made
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: if you're back at a prompt, sudo apt-get update
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  oh, n/m
<bazhang> luis now try again to install what you wanted
<Survivorman> liferea is a decent rss reader
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  i think it is a module by default
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: re modprobe'd joydev and unplugged and plugged the usb back in... no change... cept its back on js0. heh
<hooper82> Is anyone able to help me with some static routing issues?
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  and by pointing a prog at /dev/input/js0 you get no response?
<MasterRat> thinkpaduser: that's correct. even if I cat it
<thinkpaduser> MasterRat:  i don't know then
<bluefoxx> gods, why is my bloody mother such a friggen drama queen <. <. i swea i would shoot myself in the footif it means i can shut her up ~_~
<Jeruvy> I have a wierd problem, my nic will not connect to the router.  Was connecting fine to do an upgrade, then afterwards, the nic is dropping traffic?  Cannot ping gateway, cannot ping box.  Nic is up and has IP but dropping enourmous amout of packets.
<bluefoxx> i have to go.
<luis_> ok, after all of that it gives me a blue window in which at the bottom there is an "<ok>" what is this?
 * IndyGunFreak finds bluefox's part message a bit disturbing...
<luis_> it has a grey box
<luis_> with blue background
<okasa> amenado thanks for all your help, for some reason putting the unison command to -silent (so no output at all) seems to have made the cronjob complete successfully, thanks for your time
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  that is the debconf dialog for configuring packages, most likely
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  just another way of configuring stuff
<luis_> this is what happened last time I tried installing the mp3 package and it didn't work
<edward_> there is a software called wordweb for windows is there a similar utility for linux?
<thinkpaduser> luis_:  try installing the same package through the Synaptic package installer?
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: how exactloy are you installing the package?.. what are you typing?
<Jeruvy> edward_: what is wordweb for windows?  What does it do?
<luis_> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is what I type in
<edward_> it almost like a dictionary thesaurus etc
<EmmerP> some more people problems with AIGLX the last weeks?
<EmmerP> icw ATI
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | luis_ can i make a suggestion, add the medibuntu repo to your source list, and follow the instructions
<ubotu> luis_ can i make a suggestion, add the medibuntu repo to your source list, and follow the instructions: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jeruvy> edward_: such things are in the desktop distro already.
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: medibuntu is much easier after you add the repo.. sudo apt-get install w32codecs, and you have all the windows codecs
<edward_> it runs in the system tray an when youre not sure on some word u press the associated shortcut then tyoe some letters from the word you're trying to get and it helps you out
<Jeruvy> edward_: see application->accessories->dictionary
<IndyGunFreak> edward_: yuou can also add the dictionary applet to your panel, thats what i did.
<edward_> is there a way to have a local database from which it searches?
<luis_> when I try to install them, it gives me this again E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<luis_> grrrrr
<joobaby> ISO help simply trying to get mp3 player installed, don't care which one, have tried extensively
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: have you listened to anything i've said"
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<bazhang> apparently not
<IndyGunFreak> i swear, gripe cuz something doesn't work, then dont' listen to solutions.
<orudie> did anyone have problems with ubuntu 7.10 setup installer
<IndyGunFreak> like a damn windows user
<orudie> for me it just freezes
<orudie> i tried 2 different isos
<bazhang> orudie: this is the livecd?
<Jeruvy> orudie: yep, 7.1 is a bit buggy
<IndyGunFreak> lol, 7.1 is buggy?
<Jeruvy> lol yes
<orudie> i dont know
<PriceChild> !bug | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IndyGunFreak> i guess my 3 systems running perfectly, are a fluke
<orudie> i downloaded ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> Jeruvy: ^
<PriceChild> orudie: did you verfiy your download and burn?
<rycole> hey guys. if i used apt-get to install openssl, where are the config files for it?
<bazhang> orudie: could you describe your issue with more precision please?
<Jeruvy> I guess, I have 3 too, but 2 don't.  One I fixed, the other, well nobody seems to know.
<orudie> tried downloading 2 different isos
<PriceChild> orudie: did you verfiy your download and burn?
<orudie> from 2 differnt location sin north america
<orudie> yes, burned and verified data on completion
<PriceChild> orudie: did you verify the download?
<TheArthur> is it reasonable to upgrade to hardy by changing my sources.list and running apt-get update?
<luis_> indygunfreak, I try to add the repo dude
<PriceChild> !hardy | TheArthur
<ubotu> TheArthur: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<orudie> PriceChild: what do yo mean by veryfying the download ?
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: and?
<luis_> and sorry, I don't get all of this indygunfreak, I'm 13 yrs. old
<IndyGunFreak> luis_: type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<orudie> PriceChild: it just downloaded to 100% complete, then i burnt it
<PriceChild> orudie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Makuseru> how can i get amarok to play .wav files?
<orudie> i had 7.04 installed on the same machine with no problems
<orudie> didnt need to veryfy antying
<NW2190> Hey, when I try playing Nexiuz on my comp I can't use my mouse if I'm using my keyboard to run.  Anyone know how to fix that??
<edward_> i had a unusual experience with the latest version of ubuntu 8.1 beta
<orudie> this is rediculouse
<orudie> why wont this work ?
<orudie> installer freezes
<Jeruvy> orudie: toss it and go back to 7.04
<zero88> anybody know how to compress with mencoder?
<hooper82> Is anyone able to help me with some static routing issues?
<orudie> Jeruvy: i want to try the newest product
<Jeruvy> orudie: wait for LTS coming soon
<bazhang> orudie: then follow the verification instructions or try the alternate cd
<orudie> Jeruvy: thats what they've been telling me about 7.10 when i had 7.04 lol this is stupid
<Frogzoo> hooper82: what's the problem?
<joobaby> #amarok
<edward_> i had a unusual experience with the latest version of ubuntu 8.1 beta i'm using it on a averatec 3200 series laptop the livecd boots ok to the gui however it seem it doesnt detect the screen area for the lcd correctly cuz the display seems stretched behond the borders of the lcd...
<hooper82> hey frogzoo, I'm trying to set up some static routes on a ubuntu 6.06 box I've just installed.  I've got the NIC's up and configured with static IPs
<edward_> however after install i cant get any display and after a while it complains about low graphic mode but nthing after
<WhipsMcGee> I've got version 6 of ubuntu server running and my computer doesn't get an IP address when it boots.  If I type dhclient it gets one and everything is fixed.  Can someone help me get this working so I don't have to run that if the system ever goes down
<pdb> Hi, how do i get the ubuntu-xen-server package to show up in my apt-get
<pdb> I'm running 7.10 desktop
<hooper82> but when I try adding routes, I get - SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<bazhang> edward_: that would be better discussed in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<hooper82> any ideas Frogzoo?
<nosto> where can i get dvd codecs?
<orudie> this 7.10 installer froze my computer so bad, the cd rom wont even eject
<Chris|> nosto to play just about any media, i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Chris|> i can play dvds
<Frogzoo> hooper82: you could add a 'up route ... " line in /etc/network/interfaces
<WhipsMcGee> anyone have any ideas why my box won't renew a dhcp address when it boots up?
<hooper82> orudie, I'm pritty sure the installer locks the CD closed.  just hard-restart the pc and eject it while bios is still loading.
<Makuseru> how can i get amarok to play .wav files?
<bazhang> orudie: there is clearly an issue with the iso (check md5 sum) or your burn speed; please verify or try the alternate cd--or visit #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<nosto> chris, its not working unfortuneately.. i dont know what to do
<hooper82> Frogzoo, yes, but if I can't get the standard route command working, i'm guessing there's something wrong with what I'm triyng to do
<limp> Would someone please recommend me a good wireless network manager that would be better (or more stable) then the default NetworkManager (still in BETA actually) for gnome? I would appreciate very much, thanks
<Frogzoo> hooper82: what command?
<Kanuha> How can I remove the drives from my desktop?
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html nosto please read this
<IndyGunFreak> Kanuha: actually remove them, or just make it where they don't show on your desktop?
<orudie> bazhang: why are you sending me to offtopic when this is a major issue, how could i have messed up in downloading an iso and then burning it, tried it twice with different burning software and the iso's i got from 2 different url's provided by ubuntu.com
<Kanuha> IndyGunFreak, just so they won't show on desktop
<WhipsMcGee> can anyone here help me out with a problem?
<hooper82> Frogzoo: route add -net 192.168.30.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.30.1 eth1 (eth 0 is 192.168.30.1, eth1 is another network, i'm trying to get the data routing between, thats correct right?)
<IndyGunFreak> Kanuha: open a terminal, and type "gconf-editor"
<bazhang> orudie: have you verified the md5?
<Kanuha> IndyGunFreak, ok, got it
<IndyGunFreak> Kanuha: once that is open, navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop  and uncheck the appropriate boxes
<Kanuha> IndyGunFreak, thx, that worked
<IndyGunFreak> Kanuha: np, it should work,t hats what its there for..lol
<orudie> bazhang: verify md5? dont quite know what you mean by that?
<WhipsMcGee> alright, if no one knows how to get dhcp to work on boot can someone help me set a static IP?
<bazhang> orudie: scroll up
<WhipsMcGee> I've got version 6 of ubuntu server running and my computer doesn't get an IP address when it boots.  If I type dhclient it gets one and everything is fixed.  Can someone help me get this working so I don't have to run that if the system ever goes down
<orudie> bazhang: if yo umean verify the iso, well i did select the "check disk for errors" option in ubuntu installer screen
<orudie> bazhang: it completed the operation and returned no errors found
<bazhang> !md5 > orudie read the pm from the bot
<hooper82> Frogzoo, no ideas?
<WhipsMcGee> can anyone read what I'm writing?
<Frogzoo> hooper82: makes no sense to define eth0 as the gateway
<axisys> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Frogzoo> hooper82: but I don't really understand what you're trying to do
<hooper82> WhipsMcGee: http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 <-- one page down on that.  Explains static IP setup
<meoblast001> i have a Jabra BT125 that i bought for my ps3 but i want to use it with Ubuntu too, how do i hook this up... i know my laptop has bluetooth, but i have no icon in the tray
<hooper82> Frogzoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714379 <-- I have it listed out there
<flowOver> what would the command to turn var/www into a user folder?  i've set it up so apache only sees localhost
<cubias8719> anyone know how to get compiz running?
<Dr_willis> flowOver,  you could 'chown' it to be owned by a user if you wanted to.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup please read this meoblast001
<meoblast001> k
<axisys> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<echelon_> how do i make accents?
<echelon_> on characters
<orudie> bazhang: k thanx, i'll let you know the result after i'm done, still dont understand why i have to do this
<MasterRat> anyone know how to get ninan (a sh script basically) to run automagically on startup (either XFCE or system, either way)
<cubias8719> how do i get compiz running?
<echelon_> hello?
<joobaby> bazhang: fixed my problem, thanks for all your help
<limp> I have just installed Network Selector, should i uninstall NetworkManager for no interference?
<echelon_> no one uses accents?
<Odd-rationale> MasterRat: Try going to System --> autostarted applications.
<flowOver> thanks.  i know chown
<echelon_> hi
<flowOver> should've thought of that myself
<echelon_> hello?
<MasterRat> Odd-rationale: I loaded it in there, but no workie... the command is nohup <pathtoSHfile> & (or &&, I forget)
<WhipsMcGee> hooper82: thanks
<bazhang> joobaby glad to hear it ;]
<echelon_> hi
<m0u5e> where are all the file handler associations stored in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> hooper82: you don't need any extra routes, just need to configure the interfaces & the correct routes will appear
<Odd-rationale> echelon_: Have you tried the chatracter map?
<echelon_> i'm not going to use the character map for every character i want to type
<hooper82> Frogzoo: ubuntu automaticly sets up routes..?  don't you need RIP for that.
<Jeruvy> Frogzoo: so if the installer tells you it 'has no route' what do you do?
<orudie> bazhang: the tutorial tells to check the .md5 and i have the .iso
<limp> echelon_ Not sure, but you have to install the keyboard layout for your language (french I assume?)
<Frogzoo> Jeruvy: depends I guess
<echelon_> yes, please
<Jeruvy> Frogzoo: you need to add  a route...
<Frogzoo> hooper82: you need to read up on ip routing
<Odd-rationale> MasterRat: I don't know then. Try the command on alt+f2 or in a terminal. See if it works there.
<Zoiks> how long does a post take to show up on a mailing list?
<bazhang> orudie: okay; and the question is...
<MasterRat> wow... I must've been 'tarded when I created that... path is wrong in the autostart file....
<hooper82> Frogzoo: yeah I do.  got any good tuts?
<d4rk4n6el> hi somebody can help m with one thing
<limp> echelon_ J'ai deja essaye d'installer sa mais c'est complique pour rien, va voir dans... 2sec
<m0u5e> anyone know where gnomes file association conf file is stored?
<orudie> bazhang: the tutorial talks about .md5 and i have the .iso , why would i need the md5 for ?
<Vicktoria_`> Q: I have a laptop and tried installing Ubuntu and it's great, except for the fact it take A LONG time to load boot. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions as to why that might be? Thanks.
<limp> echelon_, System, Preferences, Keyboard, Layouts, Add...
<bazhang> orudie: the way to do is that way--you need help understanding the tutorial? just follow the instructions please
<meoblast001> sorry... my computer had one of its frequent crashes... and apparently im the only ubuntu user who has this issue
<d4rk4n6el> i install ubuntu abov my windows i like to put two systems working?
 * Bossmanbeta is away: Away
<echelon_> limp, i'm on fluxbox :\
<hooper82> Jeruvy, do you know much about routing?
<MasterRat> bah... now it thinks it can't start cos it can't find the jar  file that's sitting.... RIGHT there. :/
<m0u5e> Q: try profiling your boot, type press esc to go into grub edit, then press e on whichver boot you are loading, and type profile at the end of the string
<limp> echelon_ idk what that is, I am quite new to ubuntu
<Lowkey> I need help with my windows being screwed up
<Lowkey> can anyone help me??
<echelon_> oh
<echelon_> ok, thanks anyway
<MasterRat> and now I know why...
<ConstyXIV> are there any solid WebKit/GTK+ browsers yet?
<Vicktoria_`> m0u5e, what do you mean "try profiling your boot"?
<Zoiks> how long does a post take to show up on a mailing list?
<PriceChild> Zoiks: depends what ML
<m0u5e> Vicktoria_`: read up
<Odd-rationale> ConstyXIV: I think epiphany webkit should be coming out pretty soon...
<Dr_willis> Lowkey,  be a bit more concise and clear in the problem you are having. and see what people say.
<amblin> anyone using ufw?  how do you specify a range of ports?
<Zoiks> PriceChild: standard ubuntu tech one
<PriceChild> Zoiks: no idea which you are referring to.
<Jeruvy> hooper82: sure do
<limp> I have just installed Network Selector, should i uninstall NetworkManager for no interference?
<d4rk4n6el> anyone can help m
<JakeKonkers> what package to do I need to install in order to have the tree command?
<Lowkey> Okay, My top bar on all my windows is grey, I can't move them nor do I have minimize, maximize, or close.
<Zoiks> PriceChild: ubuntu-users
<hooper82> jeruvy, I'm trying to setup some routing tables on a...router.  anychance you could /join #hooper82 and give me a quick hand?
<PriceChild> Zoiks: I don't believe that one is moderated. If you have subscribed to the ML, it should be pretty instant.
<Zoiks> PriceChild: so all i should have to do is email to the list
<Jeruvy> hooper82: sure, I'm doing a rebuild atm
<hooper82> Coolies
<PriceChild> Zoiks: once you've registered
<Dr_willis> JakeKonkers,  seems to be in the 'tree' package. :)
<Dr_willis> !info tree
<ubotu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1.1-1 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 92 kB
<MasterRat> woot, got it
<Aloha> how do i start kmail under gnome? if i type it in the terminal, nothing happens
<PriceChild> Aloha: what do you mean 'nothing happens' ?
<PriceChild> Aloha: you just get given another prompt immediately?
<Aloha> PriceChild: it acts like its going to open but doesn't do anything. like its running but no gui
<Lowkey> Can anyone help me? My top bar on all my windows is grey, I can't move them nor do I have minimize, maximize, or close.
<PriceChild> Aloha: so doesn't give you a prompt?
<Aloha> PriceChild: nope
<bazhang> Lowkey: running compiz?
<PriceChild> Aloha: that's not 'nothing' :P
<Lowkey> yes
<guandules> g'evening
<Aloha> PriceChild: we define nothing differently
<Aloha> PriceChild: either scenerio would technically be doing "something"
<bazhang> Lowkey: try disabling it
<Lowkey> yeah I can move them now
<Lowkey> only on none, not on normal
<bazhang> Lowkey: go into ccsm and enable move windows
<Lowkey> ok
<flowOver> is there a way to play any game cd protected game on linux wihtout using a no cd crack?
<PriceChild> Aloha: can't find anything on net to help sorry.
<flowOver> through wine
<Blin182> hi all
<mouseboyx> flowOver, have you tried using dameon tools within wine, just an idea.
<Lowkey> bazhang: it didn't work
<Aloha> PriceChild: killed all processes and restarted in terminal. i'm getting error messages now. kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel( kacc = 0x823a540 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "display_message"
<Blin182> is there anybody from usa/
<Fingel> yes
<mouseboyx> I am.
<Blin182> who is it?
<Blin182> from where?
<Aloha> PriceChild: works fine when i run in kde
<PriceChild> Aloha: I'd assume some helper app isn't running in the background that it needs.
<bazhang> Lowkey: you disabled compiz and it was okay then re-enabled compiz with the move windows plug in enabled and same behaviour? what else you have on that system? awn or something else? how much ram
<Aloha> PriceChild: is there a utility that lists required helper apps?
<PriceChild> Aloha: no idea sorry.
<flowOver> nm.  i figured out that if you use the autorun.exe that comes with games, that engages wine's drive detection a little better.  it'll just take some tweaking i think
<Aloha> PriceChild: ok thnx anyway
<Fingel> emerald made my firefox so slow, anyone else have that problem?
<flowOver> i dont
<mouseboyx> No, but the title bar sometimes goes blank for me.
<Lowkey> bazhang: 512mb ram - nothing but rar unrar and vlc
<Fingel> switching between tabs became really laggy
<bazhang> Lowkey: and you followed the steps I outlined? that is odd
<Fingel> but now I use epiphany and Im not really missing firefox
<crimsun_> Fingel: (partially) depends on the video driver
<Kumool> hmm how do i set o'o'o together in xchat?
<Fingel> crimsun_: Im using nvidia
<Lowkey> bazhang: yeah I enabled move windows
<preman> Hi ..Iam new in Linux..and now using Ubuntu ver 5.10..Ihave some question..how to connect Linux ubuntu to printer sharing in windows
<preman> any one can help??
<checkers> hi all, my ubuntu install on my dell inspiron 1501 laptop uses system beeps for all kinds of alerts
<mouseboyx> system >prefs > sound system bell checkers if you want to turn it off.
<bazhang> Lowkey: how about closing those windows and refreshing the desktop and trying again once you have disabled and re-enabled compiz--how did you disable compiz by the way
<Dr_willis> 5.10 -  thats an old one aint it..
<Lowkey> under visuals in appearance
<elduderino> hello
<Blin182> hi duderino
<bazhang> Lowkey: alt f2 metacity --replace
<Lowkey> eh?
<checkers> mouseboyx: bingo, thanks
<elduderino> i'm kind of new to linux, and i just installed ubuntu gutsy gibbon on my laptop
<MasterRat> this is irritating... every program *sees* the gamepad, but nothing is talking with it :/
<elduderino> and everything save for my sound card worked right off the start, so when i tried to install the driver, i noticed that the root filesystem is read only
<elduderino> is that normal? i cant really install the sound drivers because i can't write to the file system
<mouseboyx> It is read only to every user exept Root
<bazhang> Lowkey: type alt f2 (keys) then type in the box metacity --replace
<elduderino> i see
<mouseboyx> sudo su elduderino  and you will be able to write to it.
<Dr_willis> elduderino,  how are you trying to install these 'drivers' ?
<MasterRat> mouseboyx: was that to me?
<elduderino> well, i tried running the installation with sudo and it didn't work
<mouseboyx> MasterRat, What?
<elduderino> well, i extracted the drivers and ran the ./install
<okasa> elduderino try sudo ./install
<MasterRat> mouseboyx: nevermind dyslexied your last statemetn
<elduderino> i tried that and it still was giving me nonsense about it being read only
<elduderino> let me try it again
<Dr_willis> elduderino,  what are these drivers anyway? Normally you dont just install drivers for the sound cards  that way under linux.
<elduderino> it's for realtek hd audio
<okkay> I started to use ubuntu as desktop operating system, this is great :) i have installed total of 0 drivers and everything works perfectly
<elduderino> crappy integrated audio for my laptop
<mouseboyx> elduderino, I have the same and it worked without drivers ... hmm.
<st3v3dnd> hey all, just tried installing gutsy from a livecd. The live cd loaded fine, the install went great, but when I rebooted I get "missing operating system". /dev/sda1 looks to be where everything is installed, and it has the boot flag, but no go. Any ideas?
<okkay> weird
<okkay> your hdd is not broken?
<mouseboyx> st3v3dnd, this is so broad of what could be wrong.
<mouseboyx> Write a boot CD of Super grub and try to boot you OS with it.
<okasa> elduderino what probably needs to be done is tell ubuntu what the default audio device is, unfortunately i forget how to do that, but it may be a mix of the alsamixer and the default sound device, try typing alsamixer to a terminal, it should tell you on the top left what audio device you are looking at
<mouseboyx> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<henryv67> hello all
<elduderino> ok okasa i'll try that
<elduderino> great, now terminal isn't coming back up
<okasa> elduderino do you click on it and it just sits there for a min and then nothing?
<henryv67> hi guys i have a question. I have an ati card. radeon xpress 200m. I've tried all the tutorials and have had no luck with getting video, can anyone help me?
<mouseboyx> press ctrl+alt+f1 for a terminal outside of xwindows.
<elduderino> yes
<mrcalkin> hi, problem from a noob regarding a very old install of pidgin I just can't get to uninstall
<brand0co1> whats the difference between konsole and terminal.  running xubuntu here
<pestilence> what is the best rss reader?
<brand0co1> best rss reader is akregator imo
<mouseboyx> mrcalkin have you tried sudo apt-get remove --purge <pidgin>
<pestilence> brand0co1: i use akregator.  and it has a really annoying bug:  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146775
<mrcalkin> mouseboyx, yes
<mrcalkin> it is one of the few programs I manually compiled
<pestilence> brand0co1: terminal probably means xterm, konsole is a kde app
<mrcalkin> everything i've seen on the forums doesn't seem to work
<mouseboyx> Oh,
<mrcalkin> I finally tried to sudo -r rm the directory
<mrcalkin> and its gone, yet it still opens....
<brand0co1> pestilence: so no real difference betwixt the two?
<mouseboyx> See where the launcher is pointing to.
<mrcalkin> I really want to upgrade past 2.0.0
<snypzz> how do I find my ip with ubuntu
<pestilence> brand0co1: well, xterm is pretty basic...konsole is more feature-rich
<mouseboyx> ifconfig snypzz
<snypzz> how do I find my ip with ubuntu ???
<Starnestommy> snypzz: ifconfig
<pestilence> brand0co1: but if all you want is a bash shell, xterm will do the job.
<snypzz> thanks
<jsav> anyone here have atlantik?
<snypzz> in the terminal right???
<Starnestommy> snypzz: yes
<mouseboyx> yes
<mouseboyx> That will find your internal ip, if you are behind a router.
<pestilence> mrcalkin: type which pidgin in a terminal
<brand0co1> pestilence: weird ive never had that problem with akregator.  idk maybe you want to try the google reader app.  other than that i have no other decent experiences
<elduderino> i'll be back
<mrcalkin> it pops out /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<pestilence> mrcalkin: so remove that ;)
<mrcalkin> ok
<mrcalkin> awesome :D
<pestilence> make sure it's not a symlink first
<mouseboyx> r/m /usr/local/bin/pidgin ?
<mrcalkin> pestilence, how can i check
<pestilence> ln -ls /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<pestilence> a symlink will show up with ->
<westxx> ..
<pestilence> upps
<pestilence> ls -ltr /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<pestilence> haha
<pestilence> if it wasn't a symlink before, it may be now :-D
<mouseboyx> cat /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<elduderino> i tried runnign it with sudo, no luck
<krammer> I cannot figure why my workspace is not working
<elduderino> how do i run alsamixer
<okasa> elduderino do you have a terminal window?
<brand0co1> if my automount inst mounting correctly for certain usb drives, shall i edit fstab or delete certain entries?
<mrcalkin> i think it might be a symlink now pestilenc
<snypzz> trying to get to a microsoft pc
<mrcalkin> pestilence lol
<mrcalkin> hmm
<pestilence> mrcalkin: so just rm it
<snypzz> I see it but not able to connect
<elduderino> well the terminal window isn't loading anymore for some reason
<snypzz> help
<elduderino> so i just went with ctrl+alt+f1
<mouseboyx> elduderino, press ctrl+alt+f1
<snypzz> tcpip
<mouseboyx> then ctrl+alt+f7
<elduderino> yea i just tried that
<mrcalkin> awesome
<mouseboyx> What happend?
<Starnestommy> snypzz: are you using wireless?
<mrcalkin> thanks a lot pestilence
<pestilence> np
<mrcalkin> and mouseboyx
<mouseboyx> exec ls
<elduderino> now when i try to run sound from the system prefs, that doesnt load either
<elduderino> it just shows the 'starting sound' on the bottom task bar and then never comes up
<okasa> elduderino http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide go to that site and do what it says to "disable composite extension" but use the commands: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and then    sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the "Extensions" section it shows on the website, let me know if this is confusing, and you will need to ctrl+alt+f1 to do this again
<PureEvilGeek> whats the next version of ubuntu being worked on?
<Frogzoo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<okasa> 8.04 i think
<elduderino> ok i will try it okasa
<PureEvilGeek> sweet thanks
<elduderino> i gotta go check my laundry bbiaf
<snypzz> anyone out there using xp / linux network???
<mouseboyx> yes.
<elduderino> hey okasa is there a way i can copy and paste from the desktop to the terminal
<elduderino> when not using the terminal window
<elduderino> because that's a lot to add
<snypzz> I am trying to get to my XP box over the network I see it but unable to connect to shared folders
<snypzz> linux to XP
<snypzz> ubuntu 7.10
<krammer> I cannot figure why my workspace is not working
<okasa> elduderino its only the 3 lines, and normally you can but you can NOT if you are going from desktop to the single user (ctrl+alt+f1) because you cant use the mouse, sorry
<danbhfive> snypzz: linux to xp, or xp to linux?
<ozzloy> how do i force sound to come out on the headphone jack only instead of the laptop speakers?
<snypzz> : linux to xp
<mouseboyx> snypzz
<pestilence> ozzloy: that should be the default behavior when you plug in headphones
<mouseboyx> use proftp as a last resort
<snypzz> yes???
<ozzloy> pestilence: well that's not what's happening right now
<ozzloy> sound is coming out of both the speakers and the headphones
<mouseboyx> type smb://ipofwindowsmachine in a nautilus window
<snypzz>  smb://ipofwindowsmachine
<elduderino> i'm going too restart my pc
<elduderino> i'll be back
<mouseboyx> smb:// ip of windows machine ie . 192.168.2.3
<macabro22> Hello.. someone help me here please pretty quick. Can I somehow add programs that require root privileges to my start up session?
<RedHeron> macabro22: Google is your friend?
<ozzloy> i'm futzing with volumes in alsamixer, but i can't get the headphone sound up and laptop speakers down
<macabro22> RedHeron: you are
<flowOver> RedHeron: then do tell me why this channel is here?
<blag> what is the bar at the bottom of gnumeric for (see here: http://img88.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img88/7595/gnubaret6.png)?
<Lasivian> hiya
<Stwange> how can I make my 'show desktop' shortcut Super+D? I can make it Super, but that prevents me from using Super+B etc. for amarok
<RedHeron> flowOver: For those who don't know Google or forums?
<WhoaItsPhil> whats the file path for the folder that icons are stored in for ubuntu?
 * RedHeron is completely joking, FWIW.
<griffi1> hello
<RedHeron> I just wish I knew the answer to macabro22's question.
<RedHeron> Hi griffi1.
<Stwange> RedHeron, what use would google or forums be without the kind of people that answer questions here?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  My version of Firefox keeps making my X server freeze up.  Any ideas?
<Ertain> My version is the most up to date for Gutsy.
<RedHeron> Stwange: You do have a point.
<ozzloy> killing everything, restarting.  brb
<mouseboyx> Ertain does it freeze when displaying flash videos?
<blag> WhoaItsPhil: should be something like /usr/share/icons
<griffi1> can someone explain me why I keep getting, "configure: error: Package requirements (pygtk-2.0 >= 2.8.0) were not met" when I install awn-curve, even though I have installed python-gtk2 and python-gtk2-dev ?
<WhoaItsPhil> thanks blag
<griffi1> any ideas pls ?
<blag> WhoaItsPhil: np
<furythor> I did install Opera but I can't get JAVA content to work on it, althought it works nice on firefox
<mouseboyx> griffi1, you need 2.8 not 2?
<Ertain> Not flash videos, but Firefox in general.
<blag> what is the bar at the bottom of gnumeric for (see here: http://img88.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img88/7595/gnubaret6.png)?
<griffi1> mouseboyx: I ve got actually 2.12 installed
<bosanac> hmm people the how was the anti virus for Linux ubuntu 7.10 ? awgscan? can somebody tell me please?
<griffi1> 2 isn t installed at all
<Jdaniels> hi! anyone know how to fix: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<Starnestommy> bosanac: it might be clamav, but you really don't need an antivirus in linux
<blag> bosanac: do you mean avgscan?
<bosanac> aha
<bosanac> i dunno
<bosanac>  :S
<bosanac> btw
<bosanac> look
<FloodBot1> bosanac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bosanac> how to scan with clamav ?
<Stwange> what's +z?
<dope> what's the command line way of seeing all the users on a system
<dope> not logged in. just accouts
<Stwange> dope, who
<blag> for that matter, what is +b?
<Stwange> oh sorry :)
<CSlime> Stop being IGNORANT BARACK OBAMA'S Middle Name isn't HUSSEIN it is SIMEON!  BARACK SIMEON OBAMA!  BARACK SIMIAN OBAMA!
<Frogzoo> dooglus_: cat /etc/passwd
<Stwange> blag, +b is ban
<Frogzoo> dope: cat /etc/passwd
<blag> Stwange: ah, thx
<Starnestommy> Stwange, blag: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<CSlime> Revelations 22:17 The Spirit and the bride say, "Come!" He who hears, let him say, "Come!" He who is thirsty, let him come. He who desires, let him take the water of my penis freely.
<Stwange> Starnestommy, I know most of them flags I'm guessing it's similar to +m?
<Jdaniels> anyone know how to fix this: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager linux
<Frogzoo> CSlime: the ops will ban for that
<blag> bosanac: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/clamav-free-anti-virus-solution-for.html
<CSlime> they will?
<CSlime> worry
<CSlime> sorry
<CSlime> it was just a verse
<Stwange> ah ok :) thanks Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> Stwange: users who otherwise can't speak can only be heard by ops instead of not at all
<szx0> Is it possible to connect to two different shares on the same server with two different account credentials at the exact same time via SMB?
<sarixe> hi, i have an old canon powershot A40, whose folders i want to browse.  however, when i connect the camera and turn it on, there is merely a message displayed that gives me the choice to import photos.  the camera doesn't even show up in nautilus.  how do i get it to do that?
<danbhfive> !ot > CSlime
<Frogzoo> sarixe: gthumb ?
<sarixe> Frogzoo : it doesn't show up
<lobogris> hi everery body
<lobogris> ups
<Stwange> sarixe, is it not under /media/something?
<lobogris> everybody
<sarixe> Stwange : no
<sarixe> i even checked mount
<sarixe> no mention of it
<lobogris> someone from spain?
<efren20> can someone help me im trying to sync my ipod and the songs dont go in
<Starnestommy> lobogris: try #ubuntu-es
<Jdaniels> hi, after setting up java runtime environment i somehow broke my browsers and get this error: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager, any help?
<lobogris> you can use banshee efren 20
<lobogris> oko
<efren20> i use banshee
<efren20> when it sync complete
<lobogris> or someone of manchester?
<efren20> i clcick eject nothing
<sarixe> Frogzoo : it shows up as a camera, but not as a folder
<efren20> the songs are not in
<Frogzoo> sarixe: cool, now file -> import
<lobogris> mmm
<WhoaItsPhil> ok really noob question..trying to copy the folder Gnome-Lila to /usr/share/icons ...whats the correct command? i'm in the directory with the folder in it...i try cp Gnome-Lila /usr/share/icons   ...says ommitting file Gnome-Lila
<sarixe> Frogzoo : that's not my goal.  i need to ultimately be able to format the card in the camera.  it doesn't seem to be mounted, or bound to any /dev device
<efren20> can anyone help me syncing a ipod
<bazhang> efren20: you need to compile libgpod 0.6.0 for that
<efren20> i did
<sarixe> bazhang : how do you know what ipod he has?
<one_matthias> hi everubody, drivers for ati mobility radeon x1400 ...
<efren20> bazhang:rememebr you gave me the web a while ago
<mathmoi> Hi, changing my keyboard layout in System>Preferences>Keyboard has no effect. Is there a reason why?
<efren20> bazhang:well did it can you guide me through it again please?
<Stwange> lobogris, I'm from Manchester, but I don't see how that's similar to spain :S
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> is
<joeamined> is splashy working on gutsy ?
<mosibfu> mathmoi, the most common reason for that could be: it prefers xorg.conf settings over gnome/xfce settings
<joeamined> because i can't get it working
<Stwange> WhoaItsPhil, try cp Gnome-Lila/* /usr/share/icons/
<usser> lobogris: that's in europe, similar enough :P
<[1]flaccid> if i want to mount an 82  Linux swap / Solaris fs, what fstype do i put in fstab ?
<efren20> can anyone hep me sycning my ipod i sync the music and it dosent work =(....
<mathmoi> mosibfu: Well, I changed it there too with no luck. It's like there is some kind of auto-detection.
<Jdaniels> hi, after setting up java runtime environment i somehow broke my browsers and get this error: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager, any help?
<joeamined> anyone is using or used splashy in gutsy please ?
<bazhang> sarixe: because he told me earlier
<sarixe> bazhang : ah, gotcha
<WhoaItsPhil> stwange, it still wont work...now it says cp: omitting directory 'Lila-Gnome/scalable'
<WhoaItsPhil> and it didn't copy anything
<efren20> can anyone hep me sycning my ipod i sync the music and it dosent work =(....
<usser> WhoaItsPhil: try cp -R
<cnStarz> how do i remedy overscan on my hdtv?
<cnStarz> i looked in nvidia-settings but found nothing
<Stwange> WhoaItsPhil, if you don't like the command line you can always use sudo graphically - alt + f2 and type "gksu nautilus", then use that to copy things
<morphiend> efren20: what are you using?
<sarixe> usser, WhoaItsPhil : cp -r
<WhoaItsPhil> aha that worked...what exactly did the -r do?
<usser> sarixe: you can use -R
<sarixe> ah, didn't know that
<Stwange> WhoaItsPhil, recursively
<WhoaItsPhil> ah thanks stwange, didn't know i could sudo in the gui
<sarixe> learn something new every day, i guess
<usser> WhoaItsPhil: tells it to copy recursively including all the folders and files inside them
<Fryguy--> should probably user -a so permissions get maintained correctly
<efren20> morphiend:ok i tryed banshee still haviung problems gtkpod still having problems amarok still having problems when i sync it sycns cmplete but i eject asnd songs not there
<morphiend> efren20: which ipod version?
<efren20> i have the 160 black video
<Stwange> no worries WhoaItsPhil. You can use gksu <anything> from alt-f2, or from the terminal "sudo nautilus" would have worked
<efren20> 160gb black video
<efren20> version number is a1238
<Jdaniels> hi, after setting up java runtime environment i somehow broke my browsers and get this error: INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager, any help?
<IndyGunFreak> efren20: i have to admit, thats quite a mistery to me, cuz mine all work fine.
<efren20> you have the 160 gb?
<morphiend> efren20: how did you setup the ipod? did you plug it into a windows box (or format it as a windows ipod from a Mac) first?
<MECU> Hi. Is there a way to save my current setup? Like all the programs I have open on each Desk?
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: have you tried removing java?
<WhoaItsPhil> now that command with the -r worked...but it didn't copy the folder...it just copied the files in Lila-Gnome to the new destination, but not the folder with it...
<efren20> i had it installed in this pc before i sinstalled ubuntu i had it on windows xp itunes
<icesword> gpedit.msc
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: yeah I've removed what I can several times.
<Stwange> WhoaItsPhil, cp -R Gnome-Lila /usr/share/icons/
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: maybe you can reinstall firefox
<WhoaItsPhil> ok thanks
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: also i've reinstalled it a couple times, relinked in.
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: yeah did that too... a llot.
<morphiend> efren20: I'm guessing you can play songs off it with no problem, correct?
<efren20> yes
<morphiend> anyone know why my mouse interactions would fall off the current window and into the next, if the cursor moved faster than the window refreshed.
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: did you remove with --purge?
<icesword> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: no! please elaborate, i dont know how to do that.
<morphiend> Like if you're resizing and you drag real fast, all of the sudden the mouse is highlighting text in firefox because that's the next place the cursor got to before the window was able to resize
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: sudo apt-get remove --purge whatever
<morphiend> efren20: good at least its being read from
<djwonk> I don't understand the difference between using "tzselect" and "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<simps> Hello all. I am trying to setup Samba so I can view files on my windows from ubuntu. Right now, I can see files on Ubuntu from windows. On ubuntu, i can only see the windows computer, but when i try to access it under the Network folder, it says that the files cannot be displayed.
<efren20> =/
<jamesrdorn> If anyone has a sec to help me. I am having a problem where the network utility is not saving my WPA key. if I open the network utility, add my key and click ok... everything works fine, but if the interface goes down (by reboot) I have to add the key again.
<icesword> danbhfive, why purge
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: okay so that has me wondering how do I figure out what to put in for <whatever>
<morphiend> efren20: how do you eject the ipod?
<efren20> morphiend: but when i eject i have no songs cant hear them only when i connect to pc and i eject in the eject button
<jamesrdorn> it's saving a hash from the key in /etc/network/interfaces
<danbhfive> icesword: Jdaniels --purge will remove configuration files also, which might kill your bookmarks etc
<szx0> Is it possible to connect to two different shares on the same server with two different account credentials at the exact same time via SMB?
<morphiend> efren20: so when you plug the ipod in you get the pretty ipod icon on your desktop, and to eject, you right-click that icon and choose eject?
<Ububegin> Is there a way to hide the folders in the desktop...
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: i'll try it. any idea what whatever's value would be for java runtime environment?
<morphiend> efren20: or have you been using the eject from amarok/banshee
<Jdaniels> danbhive: or a way to see all my installed packages?
<morphiend> Ububegin: rename them to start with a '.'
<efren20> no i eject from the media player when it takes ipod off i go to the desktop then eject there also
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: you don't remember what you installed?
<morphiend> efren20: I will say I've run into issues using banshee and adding files to my ipod. I've moved to using gtkpod
<djwonk> to answer my own question: "tzselect only gives you a view of the time at a particular timezone. to change the timezone use "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" instead" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320442
<efren20> gtkpod does samething
<morphiend> I had an issue where I would drag the files from my library in banshee to the ipod and then check the ipod library in banshee, and no files were there.
<Ububegin> morphiend: Oh, Sweet dude... wat bout those mounted drives... they dont seem to be renamable
<juice_> so i just recompiled wine so i could play call of duty but now steam wont launch.. anyone?
<efren20> morphiend: and when it finish snc it says flushing to dik
<morphiend> Do your songs ever show up in banshee under the ipod?
<one_matthias> nobody have prolems with driver for ati x1400 graphics card ...
<morphiend> efren20: are you songs actually mp3's? or did you use the default ripping methods? ubuntu defaults to ogg format and the ipod cannot play those files.
<sfears> hello.. looking for some help networking a windows machine thru crossover cable & eth0 while connected to the net via wireless card on wlan2.. any ideas? i can only seem to get one at a time to work requireing a restart each time i make a change to the network settings
<efren20> morphiend:yes they show up under the ipod and yes there mp3 files
<morphiend> can you play them from the ipod in banshee?
<simps> Hello all. I am trying to setup Samba so I can view files on my windows from ubuntu. Right now, I can see files on Ubuntu from windows. On ubuntu, i can only see the windows computer, but when i try to access it under the Network folder, it says that the files cannot be displayed.
<efren20> yes
<efren20> what do you suggest morphiend
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: not precisely what it would be called package wise, no. also, when I run --purge i get: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jdaniels> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jdaniels> helllo?
<Jdaniels> hello?
<jamesrdorn> If anyone has a sec to help me. I am having a problem where the network utility is not saving my WPA key. if I open the network utility, add my key and click ok... everything works fine, but if the interface goes down (by reboot) I have to add the key again. it's saving a hash from the key in /etc/network/interfaces
<one_matthias> graphics drivers
<morphiend> efren20: ok... then the files should be on the ipod if you are able to play them from the ipod. Now the question is whether or not the db is getting updated. Have you updated the firmware on your ipod lately?
<Starnestommy> Jdaniels: is the package manager open?
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: are you running synaptic? or update manager?
<Jdaniels> um synaptic, yes
<efren20> nop
<Starnestommy> Jdaniels: close it then try that command again
<efren20> how i do that?
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: you have to close those, only one can be open at a time
<Jdaniels> danthanks
<Newbuntu2> hello
<danbhfive> !tab > Jdaniels
<Jdaniels> !tab ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> morphiend: the new ipod need libgpod 0.6.0; he needs to wait for Hardy or compile it himself
<Newbuntu2> is there any GPS software for lap timing available?
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: you should have gotten a pm from ubotu
<efren20> how do i compile it my self i tried in the wbe you gave me but got lost can you help me?
<techno_freak> Jdaniels, you can hit tab to complete nicks.. try dan+tab ;)
<efren20> guide me throught hte steps?
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: ha oh thanks for the tab comment
<efren20> bazhang:please
<morphiend> 60gb black isn't new
<efren20> no 60gb
<morphiend> that's the same as the 30gb's and that's what I have and it works fine
<efren20> i have 160gb
<morphiend> oh..
<bazhang> 80 GB and 160GB are morphiend
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: I think I missed a comment of yours awhile back...  I really pay attention to the highlighting :)
<morphiend> then yeah, you do need the new version :-P
<morphiend> I thought I saw 60gb
<bazhang> heh
<efren20> how do i get the new version
<arrow> anyone ever play lincity?
<efren20> please just guide me throught it please
<Ububegin> anyone knoes how to make the mounted drives hideable :?
<morphiend> download the alpha and cross your fingers
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: im gonna rm the direcotry and reinstall, so i'll be back when i break something else =)
<efren20> whats the alpha
<efren20> link please
<morphiend> Hardy Heron Alpha
<efren20> in package mangaer?
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: the purge worked this time.
<insta> is it worth asking for IRC help if i'm running hardy?
<Ububegin> efren20: Alpha: Untested and first edition of a software
<Starnestommy> insta: #ubuntu+1 is usualyl the best place to ask about hardy
<bazhang> sure insta just in #ubuntu+1
<dnusim> Ubuntu freezes whenever I unplug the power chord... any ideas?
<efren20> morphiend:where do i get it in package manger?
<Daisuke_Ido> dnusim: i'm hoping you're on a laptop, because otherwise you're going to get laughed at
<bpd1069> heh
<dnusim> Daisuke_Ido: =)
<Jdaniels> danbhfive: whats the best way for reinstalling firefox?
<blag> that doesnt look promising
<blag> or maybe im just a pessimist
<jamesrdorn> Daisuke_Ido, LMFAO
<silver> hi
<morphiend> efren20: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron is the link to the wiki about hardy
<Stwange> how do you find out processor etc. stats from the terminal?
<morphiend> as with Alpha software, your mileage will greatly very
<Fryguy--> Stwange: look at /proc/cpuinfo
<bazhang> Stwange: lshw
<RyanPrior> Hardy is awesome, especially if you like finding bugs. :-)
<Stwange> thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> seriously though, it's got to be power management settings, i just don't know much about them
<mneptok> Stwange: cat /dev/proc/cpuinfo
<morphiend> you may want to check the backports for gutsy to see if libgpod has been backported (or request the backport)
<mneptok> 89 threghioear eghqa
<sfears> hello.. looking for some help networking a windows machine thru crossover cable & eth0 while connected to the net via wireless card on wlan2.. any ideas? i can only seem to get one at a time to work requireing a restart each time i make a change to the network settings
<Ububegin> ....anyone knoes how to make the mounted drives hideable :?.... nobody knoes the answer
<prem> no
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: hideable where?
<efren20> morphiend:i dont know how to check backport etc.. donnt even know what you are talking about please help me?
<mneptok> Ububegin: "hide-able?"
<jamesrdorn> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz mmmm
<cnStarz> anyone nkow how to stop my tv from overscanning?
<RyanPrior> Ububegin: Do you mean you don't want them to show up on your desktop?
<prem> what is terminal
<Starnestommy> prem: Applications > Accessories > Terminal?
<Ububegin> Fryguy: I mean the mounted drives on the desktop... I want them them to be hideable...
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: gconf and edit apps->nautilus->desktop and uncheck "volumes visible"
<Newbuntu2> anyone know how to fix:  checking for XML_ParserCreate in -lexpat... no
<Newbuntu2> configure: error: Could not find the Expat library
<RyanPrior> prem: Terminal is a command-line for the graphical environment.
<morphiend> backports is when a newer version of a package is brought into an older release. Here's the link to enabling access to the backport's repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: I would think sudo apt-get install firefox       maybe add a --reinstall
<Fryguy--> Newbuntu2: install the expat dev library
<RyanPrior> Ububegin: You can do that with gconf-editor
<eshaase> why does 'vi' take so long to load when i execute it in a screen session as opposed to outside of screen?
<jamesrdorn> eshaase, because 'screen' is to put it nicely... buggy
<Fryguy--> eshaase: mine opens up at the same speed wherever I open it (although my vim setup is very customized).  Try running it without opening up any configs (see manpage), to see if that helps, and you can track down the problem from there
<efren20> morphiend:can you explain it to me tell me what to do i understand better like that please/
<sfears> hello.. looking for some help networking a windows machine thru crossover cable & eth0 while connected to the net via wireless card on wlan2.. any ideas? i can only seem to get one at a time to work requireing a restart each time i make a change to the network settings
<Fryguy--> sfears: linux supports this just fine, the gnome network manager tool, however, will not
<jamesrdorn> sfears, are both interfaces on the same subnet?
<RyanPrior> Ububegin: The setting is apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<Newbuntu2> Fryguy--: thanks!
<Fryguy--> sfears: you'll need to use ifconfig, ifup, and /etc/network/interfaces manually to do this, or just connect everything in your network to the same network segment
<sfears> not sure.. i guess that's what i need help with.. should they be on the same subnet?
<Fryguy--> Newbuntu2: the package is probably libexpat1-dev, although i'm guessing
<Fryguy--> sfears: no
<efren20> \morphiend:can you explain it to me tell me what to do i understand better like that please/
<morphiend> efren20: I can save you the trouble right now and tell you that it has not been backport'd to gutsy
<sfears> network segment Fryguy-- ?
<sfears> alright.. separate subnet masks.. check
<Ububegin> RyanPrior,FryGuy: I tried gconf in the terminal (but command not found) and i tried searching Applications- > (but cant find nautilus)...
<Newbuntu2> Fryguy--: that was it... but now I get   checking whether libcurl is usable... no
<Newbuntu2> configure: error: libcurl is needed but not found
<Fryguy--> sfears: i mean reconfigure the physical network, so that you don't have 2 separate networks to deal with in ubuntu, which none of the gui tools are going to support
<bazhang> efren20: you need to compile it; no backports for that
<Newbuntu2> Fryguy--: I install libcurl3, but not enough...
<morphiend> If you would like that capability, I recommend reading the backports link I sent earlier and it will tell you (roughly) how to ask for something to be backported.
<RyanPrior> Ububegin: You can type nautilus to search for it in gconf-editor/apps
<sfears> how do i start that Fryguy-- ?
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: it's gconf-editor
<efren20> bazhang:can you help me and guide me throught compile in it
<prem> what is best media player for ubuntu
<Fryguy--> Newbuntu2: you need dev versions of packages if you are compiling source
<bazhang> efren20: have you ever compiled anything before?
<sfears> i have the network settings window open.. i see both my wired connected & wireless connection are enabled
<efren20> no
<bazhang> hmm
<Fryguy--> prem: mplayer probably, or one of it's derivatives (I personally use smplayer)
<efren20> bazhang:but please man
<morphiend> otherwise, you need to either install the Alpha (which I don't know how to do off the top of my head) or compile the library from source
<Jdaniels> dabhfive: if wanted to rmdir /firefox how would I go about that effectively? in one quick command?
<sfears> the wired connection has a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.. the wireless connection is on auto.. no subnet mask shown
<dnusim> Daisuke_Ido: thanks for a good laugh. I'm gonna try some more things with the power managements...
<Fryguy--> sfears: the subnet mask by itself is meaningless
<Ububegin> RyanPrior,FryGuy : Awesome shit dudes... Thanks, now my wallpapers of that bikini girls looks great (without all that cluttering).... :D
<efren20> bazhang:is that a yes or no please man help me =/
<eshaase> Fryguy--: removing my .vimrc didn't help
<Wayfarer> Hmmmm
<Wayfarer> no sound in Gutsy
<Fryguy--> eshaase: there's more to running configuration-less than removing your .vimrc
<RyanPrior> Ububegin: The no-icon desktop is nice. :-)
<Fryguy--> eshaase: like I said take a look at the manpage for the command-line flag that will tell vim to ignore all configs
<danbhfive> Jdaniels: after you have done whatever, you may want to run this for good measure: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^               and dont forget the ^,   I gota run, later
<Newbuntu2> anyone know how to fix this:  checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.2.0... no
<Newbuntu2> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<Newbuntu2> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Newbuntu2> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<Newbuntu2> configure: error: needs GTK+ 2.2.0
<FloodBot1> Newbuntu2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fryguy--> Newbuntu2: install dev version of libgtk  (what are you compiling btw)
<nickrud> Newbuntu2: install libgtk2.0-dev
<deeproot> if i watch a movie using any player when i'm done i'm disconnected from the internet? any ideas
<Ububegin> RyanPrior: yeah, all that cluttering ... gets a bit pain in the ass sometimes....
<Johnson> hey guys my window borders have just dissappeared
<Starnestommy> Newbuntu2: install libgtk2.0 and libgtk2.0-dev
<Johnson> how do i get them bac,
<Fryguy--> Johnson: probably hit alt-g2 and run metacity
<lolwutpear> this probably an extremely dumb question.  i apologize in advance.  but im trying to copy some files from a cd.  ive put the cd in the drive but i cant see the files on the disk
<nickrud> Johnson: compiz?  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<bazhang> efren20: this is not really an irc type thing--you just paste the commands into the terminal and that does it for you--the link is here--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658523
<Johnson> alright ill try those
<Fryguy--> lolwutpear: it'll be in /media somewhere (probably /media/cdrom)
<sfears> would the loopback interface be causing any problems using the two different netowrk cards?
<Ububegin> lolwutpear: CD prob screwed up
<silas428> is there an upgrade to evolution that allows you to download images from your e-mail?
<limp> I have questions about switching to KDE, will someone help me answer them?
<Fryguy--> lolwutpear: you'll probably have to either mount it, or make nautilus do it for you by navigating to "computer" and then double clicking on the appropriate drive
<lolwutpear> well, i just installed ubuntu from the cd
<Newbuntu2> Fryguy--: Viking, it's GPS softwawre
<pyrak> recommendations for open source project management software?
<pyrak> (web-based, for collaboration)
<Fryguy--> pyrak: trac
<Ububegin> pyrak: trac
<Fryguy--> I BEAT YOU
<Fryguy--> :)
<lolwutpear> i went to /media/cdrom
<Ububegin> :D .. my prev company also used it
<lolwutpear> did an ls, but saw nothing :/
<Newbuntu2> Fryguy--: http://viking.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Fryguy--> lolwutpear: like i said, you'll either have to mount it, or have nautilus do it for you (see previous statement)
<Fryguy--> limp: just ask questions, don't ask to ask
<Johnson> nickrud
<Johnson> it works but wheneveri close terminal i lose them again
<Fryguy--> limp: btw, there is a wiki page with everything you need to know about switching a  base ubuntu install to different "levels" of kde
<nickrud> Johnson: sorry, should have said alt-f2 gtk-window-decorator --replace
<mike9682000> evening! I cannot see or mount any of my secondary IDE devices in Nautilus. Could anyone help?
<simps> Hello all. I am trying to setup Samba so I can view files on my windows from ubuntu. Right now, I can see files on Ubuntu from windows. On ubuntu, i can only see the windows computer, but when i try to access it under the Network folder, it says that the files cannot be displayed.
<Fryguy--> limp: googling "install kde on ubuntu" should give you everything you need to know in the first 5 hits
<limp> Fryguy, well not really
<Fryguy--> limp: so ask a question then
<bazhang> limp: you want kde? just install kubuntu-desktop
<limp> Fryguy, i was just wondering what would happen to my gnome programs if i switch to KDE
<Fryguy--> limp: nothing
<Fryguy--> they'll still be there and work just fine
<bazhang> limp they will still be there
<nickrud> ditto
<Johnson> nickrud, thanks
<limp> Fryguy, still work fine...? then can i run KDE programs on gnome? what's the whole difference, layout ?
<Fryguy--> limp: yes
<Fryguy--> limp: KDE and GNOME are just 2 different base environments to work from. They provide a comprehensive set of tools that function 'as one', if you will.  They also each use different gui libraries (qt for kde, gtk for gnome, which will cause some visual differences if they are run side by side)
<mike9682000> evening! I cannot see or mount any of my secondary IDE devices in Nautilus. Could anyone help?
<regeya> aye, kde apps work fine under gnome, and gnome apps under kde.  right now I'm running kde, but also running compiz-fusion, awn, firefox, and quod libet.
<Fryguy--> mike9682000: wanna be a bit more specific?
<nickrud> mike9682000: do you see them with  sudo fdisk -l ?
<limp> Fryguy, oh and while im at it, what wireless program do you suggest..? i just tried out network selector and wifi radar but none of them work... they just wont connect to any of my wifis. I've already searched the net
<Fryguy--> limp: I don't run linux on a machine that uses wireless, all of my machines with wireless are either running osx, freebsd, or windows
<Fryguy--> actually wait, none of them are on freebsd anymore either
<mcspiff> question, I had a repo in apt.sources list. I installed some packages from this. Ive now removed and want to downgrade to the packages from the repos currently in my apt.sources. Is this possible/Does it make sense?
<mike9682000> Ubuntu loads from a SATA; I gave two IDE hard drives with 3 partitions each. Nautilus does not see the HDD on secondary IDE. Does that answer your Q?
<Fryguy--> mcspiff: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade should take care of them
<alex_> iam lost
<alex_> alguien parla en castellano, jajajaj ??
<axisys> i am failing to install acroread http://rafb.net/p/JHpnjd39.html
<mike9682000> fryguy: Ubuntu loads from a SATA; I gave two IDE hard drives with 3 partitions each. Nautilus does not see the HDD on secondary IDE. Does that answer your Q?
<efren20> is there any drawing program where you draw something and could make it live like walk fire etc...
<limp> Fryguy, Ok. Do you know anything about the gstreamer plugin bad? Can't find it and i'd really want the equalizer on exaile
<Fryguy--> mike9682000: so you don't have an hdc device, but you have an hda device?
<axisys> how do I force it?
<axisys> sudo apt-get install -f did not help
<Starnestommy> alex_: try #ubuntu-es ?
<Fryguy--> limp: uh not really
<bazhang> alex spanish? /j #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> axisys: do you know exactly what packages you got?
<axisys> acroread
<limp> Fryguy, ok =) how do i revert to gnome if KDE doesn't please me?
<axisys> nickrud: acroread
<Fryguy--> limp: again, plenty of directions on the internet for that, but just pick the gnome session in whatever login manager you are using
<Starnestommy> limp: just change the default session type in gdm/kdm
<nickrud> axisys: argh, wrong guy. I haven't run acroread since evince started working right
<Fryguy--> i don't even run acrobat reader on windows...
<cowo_ganteng> .dal.net
<limp> Fryguy, you can choose between Gnome or KDE before logging in?
<Fryguy--> limp: yes
<mike9682000> fryguy: in fstab I have: /dev/sda1 /dev/sda5 /dev/hdb .dev/hda (hdb and hda are the CDROMs) and /dev/floppy
<axisys> nickrud: well is it really acroread that is the problem? i thought it is dpkg that is failing to overwrite? no?
<efren20> is there any drawing program where you draw something and could make it live like walk fire etc...
<mike9682000> fryguy I also have a second SATA
<Fryguy--> mike9682000: so you have neither of your IDE hard rives?
<mcspiff> Fryguy--: no go
<limp> Fryguy, awesome. I'll stop nagging u guys with my rediculous questions now =) thanks again =)
<mike9682000> I have the primary only and the two SATAs
<mike9682000> I cannot mount the secondary
<nickrud> axisys: yes, that's what happening.  Could you give me the output of apt-cache policy for each of acroread-plugins mozilla-acroread acroread and acroreader-enu ?
<Fryguy--> mike9682000: you just said you had 2 cdrom drives, and didn't list any ide hard disk drives, so i'm a bit confused now, if you could clarify that would be great
<nickrud> mcspiff: do you know exactly what packages you got from the other repo?
<mcspiff> nickrud: yup
<mike9682000> My computer has: 2x SATA, 2X IDE, 2X CDROM and one floppy The IDEs are connected to the primary master and primary slave, the CDROMs to secondary master and secondary slave respectively
<axisys> nickrud: here u go http://rafb.net/p/2HH3TC28.html
<bazhang> only one floppy? ;]
<Fryguy--> mike9682000: either your primary ide controller is on a different interface than your secondary controller, or it's disabled in bios, because if it were enabled, your cd drives would be hdc and hdd, not hda and hdb
<Fryguy--> regardless of whether it found the drives on the controller or not
<nickrud> mcspiff: you need to find each of those in synaptic , and use package->force version on each. Once you've done that, you shouldn't have any issues
<axisys> nickrud: was it for me too?
<nickrud> axisys: where'd you get acroreader-unu from?
<mcspiff> nickrud: sounds good. Still seems weirdest to me that you cant force apt to do a "use newest version in repo even if they're older"
<nickrud> -enu*
<nickrud> mcspiff: it goes by version number, not date
<ghost> i need help after compiling a kernel. how do I make an initrd image so i can boot from grub?
<axisys> nickrud: i was just reading this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
 * Fryguy-- has never compiled a kernel from scratch in ubuntu so i can't help you there
<mcspiff> nickrud: well, this issue im having is the version installed has a higher version that the one in the repo. Same arguement, wrong term.
<efren20> is there any drawing program where you draw something and could make it live like walk fire etc...
<axisys> nickrud: so that means media ubuntu
<Fryguy--> efren20: are you referring to something specific?
<nickrud> !kernel | ghost (this has instructions on initramfs iirc)
<ubotu> ghost (this has instructions on initramfs iirc): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Fryguy--> efren20: sounds like the draw fire plugin from compiz that you saw on a youtube video :)
<n8tuser> efren20--> if you are an advanced blender user, you can do those animations
<kamodo> hey
<mike9682000> fryguy: /dev/disk/by-id DOES see the secondary IDE label
<axisys> nickrud: if i can remove it I can start over those steps
<axisys> nickrud: must have screwed some step there
<nickrud> axisys: yes, that's what I was about to suggest
<axisys> nickrud: :-)
<mike9682000> furthermore I can work with all in Vista
<l33t1st> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<joeytwiddle> (15:35:24) [+Ghostness] imo i have no opinions
<kamodo> quick question... im a bit of a ubuntu newb, but just wanna know: how do i set my refresh rate to 60 at boot time for gnome desktop (beascially, booting works, but once i get into ubuntu w/ gui, all i see is lines
<axisys> nickrud: so how do I remove it?
<nickrud> axisys: sudo apt-get remove --purge acroreader-enu
<axisys> nickrud: wait let me try to remove.. not sure if I tried that.. i only tried to overwrite
<dn4> I just put in an older gfx card, b/c my old one broke. How do I update my xorg.cfg to use the new one?
<Fryguy--> axisys: you probably want to use dpkg directly
<nickrud> dn4: a quicky would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<Fryguy--> dn4: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make the correct changes :)
<mike9682000>  fryguy: /dev/disk/by-id DOES see the secondary IDE label
<nickrud> Fryguy--: once it's in the dpkg database, apt-get will remove it
<Fryguy--> nickrud: he doesn't want to remove it though, he wants to force reinstall the version from current repository
<kamodo> No idea: lemme rephrase, how do i edit xorg.conf at command line?
<Fryguy--> or so i thought
<axisys> nickrud: worked
<Fryguy--> kamodo: open it up with a text editor..
<axisys> nickrud: thnx .... oohooo!!
<Fryguy--> vim works
<nickrud> Fryguy--: he's got that from somewhere else, needs to replace it with the medibuntu stuff
<kamodo> theres a command line text editor?
<Fryguy--> so does emacs, and at least a few others
<Fryguy--> kamodo: there's several
<Starnestommy> kamodo: vim, nano, emacs, ed, sed, and some others
<Fryguy--> lol sed :)
<Fryguy--> that's pushing it a bit
<nickrud> hex
<Starnestommy> ed and sed are very minimalistic
<axisys> nickrud: take it back.. said too soon
 * nickrud has forgotten the name of the hex editor ;(
<dn4> damn all the text on my screen is blue now
<kamodo> ty, vim worked by default install thanks
<dn4> my gfx card is wack on crack
<nickrud> dn4: what kind of card is it?
<dn4> nickrud: voodoo3 gfx
<Fryguy--> hahaha kamodo just opened up vim and doesn't know how to use it, this should be interesting
<axisys> nickrud: i ran this `sudo aptitude install acroread acroread-plugins acroread-escript
 * Fryguy-- waits for the "wtf i can't type text" statement to come
<axisys> nickrud: and I get this http://rafb.net/p/uIEbB166.html
<nickrud> dn4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg will do it, had one of those once
<axisys> nickrud: looks like it did try to install the plugin before core app ..duh!
<kamodo> heh, vim should be fine, its not hard to find documentation on it once i can get it open
<Fryguy--> i use vim 8+ hours a day at work :)
<nickrud> axisys: those are some screwed up packages it looks like. Try just installing acroread by itself first
<orionfyre> Where can I find a tutorial on how to add a command to the right click context menu of AVI files?
<dn4> nickrud: what do I do after typing in that command?
<Fryguy--> orionfyre: what specifically do you want to do?
<nickrud> dn4: restart X, that should set you up with a default video
<axisys> nickrud: thats what I have trying now
<hdevalence> I have had a problem with wine (this bug http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10674 ). It says it's been fixed upstream (upream of X i think). How would I get the upstream version?
<orionfyre> fryguy: I want to add a command that will runa  mencoder command line
<dn4> nickrud: thanks
<Fryguy--> orionfyre: check out nautilus scripts (google that should get you a good base)
<Fryguy--> g-scripts probably already has a solution for that (g-scripts.sourceforce.net)
<kamodo> wow... so vim isnt just as easy as write the info, and save :/ lol (checking out a command sheet) welll.. thats fun
<Fryguy--> kamodo: :)
<orionfyre> fryguy: __/|\__ thank you for showing me the first step on the path to my continued enlightenment that is Linux ;)
<vALIEN> hey everyone... i got gutsy running smooth, never used wine...wondering if it is worth getting.. any opinions?
<hdevalence> kamodo: it's way 1337er though
<nickrud> hdevalence: if you're talking about a later version of X , you'd have to compile it or use hardy
<Fryguy--> kamodo: vim is extremely powerful and fast after you get used to the way it does things
<axisys> nickrud: check this when I try to remove it says its not there.. when I try to install it says dpkg error
<Fryguy--> kamodo: like I said, I use it 8+ hours a day as my programming environment of choice
<kamodo> well, i just need to set vertfrefresh from 43-60 to 60
<hdevalence> nickrud: what version of X does hardy use?
<Fryguy--> hdevalence: #ubuntu+1
<hdevalence> Fryguy--: thanks
<nickrud> axisys: complete output of the error please. (although I have no Idea why I'm working on a non-free piece of software from medibuntu)
<kamodo> yeah, im a windows 2k guy... (dont laugh, im slowly making the switch
<Fryguy--> kamodo: ironically i'm switching away from linux :)
<kamodo> okay, i scrolled down, and replaced the text.. will that work with vim?
<kamodo> just gotta save, sorry if im being too annoying, hah, im glad you guys are friendly here
<tritium> Fryguy--: why would you want to do a thing like that?
<Fryguy--> tritium: switching to freebsd :/
<axisys> nickrud: i thought i pasted the complete output.. it seems to be dpkg issue.. could happend to any app..
<kamodo> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<tritium> Fryguy--: ah, really?
<kamodo> is the command line text editor command cheat sheet.
<kamodo> not very friendly
<nickrud> axisys: the complete error from sudo apt-get install acroread
<axisys> nickrud: here is the paste http://rafb.net/p/v40QJh80.html
<Fryguy--> tritium: yah, been playing with it in a virtual machine, and I got a new 8-disk raid array coming for my closet-server (media storage for the house), and i'm probably going to switch the OS on it to freebsd and go from there
<Fryguy--> kamodo: you can use nano or something for now, which will be easier for you to get started with
<Fryguy--> nano is installed by default i think
<nickrud> axisys: are you sure you ran apt-get remove --purge acroreader-enu ?
<vALIEN> hey sorry ... just asked about wine.. anyone have any opinions?
<mrpockets> how do you add more desktops in compiz?
<axisys> nickrud: yes.. it says that pkg not found
<axisys> nickrud: pasting
<nhlinux> I'm having a fustrating time with my lappty that has a bcm43xx wifi adapter. The following error message appears in dmesg "bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout" then my wifi stops working. What can I try to resolve this problem.
<dn4ia> nickrud, thank you for helping me out there. I have no acquired a way to see visuals which are changing subtle colors and makes for a psychedelic experience on a whole.
<Odd-rationale> mrpockets: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<mrpockets> yeah
<mrpockets> its in general options
<mrpockets> thanks :)
<kamodo> hmmm, wow.. im gonna try nano
<kamodo> hope i didnt break anything :P, i live i learn
<axisys> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/eF660m14.html
<nickrud> dn4ia: heh
<Fryguy--> kamodo: don't really feel like holding your hand through the initial vim struggles :)
<nhlinux>  uname -a
<nhlinux> Linux dperry-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kumool> if i take out the ubuntu uninstaller does the windows boot or grub goes away? at least with the win option
<Odd-rationale> Can pidgin minimize to tray on exit?
<kamodo> yeah, i just need something easy, and something i dont need to pester ppl with too much
<kamodo> ahh, Nano is something i can work with
<nickrud> axisys: DoH!  adobereader-enu , what do they call reading something you expect but not there?
<vALIEN> surprise
<axisys> nickrud: lol!
<axisys> nickrud: removing...
<ShadowApex> Hey I'm trying to migrate my Ubuntu home server to another computer. The new computer has a raid array. If I just copy the entire contents of my previous installation onto a new installation on the raided hard drives... will that work?
<axisys> nickrud: removed..
<Fryguy--> ShadowApex: probably not
<nickrud> axisys: now try the install again
<axisys> nickrud: lets try acroread again?!
<axisys> nickrud: heh
<Fryguy--> ShadowApex: there's a certain amount of hurdle jumping involved in booting from a raid array
<nhlinux> ShadowApex: it should sorta work. How are you going to transfer the data from one drive to the RAID array?
<axisys> nickrud: and....(drum roll)... success!!
<nickrud> axisys: once again, pebcak ;)
<axisys> nickrud: hehe
<Kumool> Odd-rationale, there shud be a pidgin icon in the sys tray just click it there
<ShadowApex> nhlinux: it has 1 ide channel so I was going to hook it up, mount them both from a live cd and transfer
<nhlinux> are you going to dd from one drive to the other?
<axisys> nickrud: i cannot beleive u helped me with non-free pkg... (i am just teasing you my friend)
<ShadowApex> Fryguy: it's hardware raid, not fake raid. my new installation of Ubuntu on the new server boots flawlessly with RAID5
<ShadowApex> nhlinux: dd?
<Odd-rationale> Kumool: Yeah, but when i close my conversation window it does not minize to tray.
<Fryguy--> i'm surprised hardware raid works directly out of the box as well, but OK
<nhlinux> dd is a UNIX command to copy raw data from device to another
<Fryguy--> ShadowApex: shouldn't have any problems then
<nhlinux> it's like ghost
<ShadowApex> Fryguy: hmm... I guess the worst that could happen is that I just reinstall
<Fryguy--> Odd-rationale: if you want to minimize to tray, click the minimize button, if you want to close click the close button....
<ShadowApex> nhlinux: ahh... i was just going to cp -r /media/hda1
<Fryguy--> ShadowApex: definitely don't do that :)
<Kumool> Odd-rationale, the conv window the main window u mean or the conv window that holds conversations
<nhlinux> example... dd if=/dev/hdc of=/dev/sda
<Kumool> ?
<nhlinux> In that example, I just imaged the old drive to my RAID array
<Odd-rationale> Kumool: The one that holds the conversation. The main window goes to tray, I beleive
<ShadowApex> Fryguy/nhlinux: Could I just use gparted and cpoy the entire partition to the raid array?
<nhlinux> nope
<nhlinux> gparted won't do that
<ShadowApex> nhlinux: why? When I run "fdisk -l" I see the entire RAID array as 1 hard drive
<Kumool> Odd-rationale, i dont think that can be done unless u use an app such as all-tray tho i cud be wrong
<nhlinux> if you want to replicate the contents of the original drive (including the boot sector and partition table) to your RAID array, dd is the command to use.
<Fryguy--> fdisk/gparted/etc are for managing partitions on a single disk, they don't have any support for migrating a partition from one disk to another
<Odd-rationale> Kumool: OK. Thanks!
<kamodo> another question about xorg.conf    IS VertRefresh == Refresh Rate?
<ShadowApex> Fryguy: You can copy partitions to another disk in gparted
<nickrud> kamodo: there's vertical refresh and horizontal sync
<talcite> does anyone know a lot about the AIGLX or XGL bases?
<Fryguy--> kamodo: vertical refresh rate, yes
<talcite> are they supported or necessary?
<kamodo> awesome, thanks
<nhlinux> I've never seen that featyre before
<ShadowApex> nhlinux: ok, so if I use dd; what would be the syntax to that? Say my RAID array is /dev/sda1 and my old hdd is /dev/hda1
<talcite> I'm using compiz and FSAA 8x...
<nhlinux> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda (if you want to copy from sector 0 to the very last sector of /dev/hda, the first drive).
<nickrud> talcite: one or the other is required for compiz ...
<ShadowApex> nhlinux: ok thanks. I'll go ahead and try that now
<ShadowApex> I'll let you know if it works ;D
<talcite> nickrud: I have an nvidia card... am I using AIGLX?
<kamodo> INPUT SIGNAL  	Video  	RGB analog (75 ohms, 0.7 Vp-p); DVI-D (TMDS, 100 ohms)
<kamodo> Sync 	H/V separated (TTL), composite, sync-on-green
<kamodo> Frequency 	Fh: 30~82kHz, Fv: 50~75Hz
<nickrud> talcite: yes
<talcite> I see
<kamodo> oops wrong channel
<talcite> hmm I need to find another way to increase performance
<talcite> any ideas?
<nhlinux> ShadowApex: /sbin/dumpe2fs works as well.
<nickrud> talcite: reduce FSAA . Otherwise, I know little to nothing about nvidia
<talcite> =/ aww
<nickrud> talcite: or maybe 800x600 ;)
<talcite> -_-'
<talcite> LCD lol, no choice
<Kumool> if i take out the ubuntu uninstaller does the windows boot or grub goes away? at least with the win option?
<gnychis> does Gutsy come with any PPoE connection software?
<talcite> yeah, I'm already using only 8x FSAA, not 16x like I wanted =/
<nhlinux> Kumool: I'm a bit confused by that question. Please restate
<Odd-rationale> Kumool: Are you talking about wubi?
<Fryguy--> exit
<Fryguy--> blah wrong window :(
<nickrud> gnychis: I used to use pppoeconf , and pon poff . But then I got smart and let the modem handle it, I would configure at 192.168.1.254 (or whatever the modem/router address was)
<talcite> maybe I should buy an 8800gt =P
<hectorj1> hola
<luckyshot> hey guys, for some reasonw hen i boot into xubuntu it wont go into startx anymore, even after i manually enter "startx"
<Kumool> yeah i installed wubi from the cd and now everytime i start windows the uninstaller of it comes up and asks if i want to make a backup of ubuntu or w/e... if i uninstall it does the grub function to select boot windows gets erased?
<hdevalence> is there a way to install xorg7.3 in gutsy?
<kamodo> Okay, so I set my HorizSync/VertRefresh to the specifications on my monitor, and now I'm getting signal out of range.
<kamodo> didnt change resolution info
<acxty> Hi, I want to connect a datashow on my computer but the FN key for the video output doesn't work is there a way to activate the lcd and monitor output
<Odd-rationale> Kumool: To my knowledge, wubi does not use grub, I could be wrong, though...
<Kumool> k since i installed wubi first and then xubuntu i tho it wud b that well ok thx im barely using win if anythin goes wrong
<talcite> hey when using compiz, do you guys get a situation where the windows won't stop wobbling?
<phynix> that sounds really weird
<Kumool> does it shake or wobble?
<Kumool> talcite, does it shake or wobble?
<acxty> I am trying to activate the CRT output on my laptop, anyone?
<talcite> shake I guess
<talcite> what's the difference Kumool?
<amenado> acxty-> isnt there like a Fn key to activate both?
<Kumool> well on som old monitors when it shakes it means that theres a phone around or something... but since its with that app specifically i dunno
<talcite> ohh, no it's an LCD
<acxty> amenado, the problem is that the FN Key doesn't work
<Odd-rationale> talcite: Is it mostly a maximized window or a window near the edges or panels?
<talcite> yes, its a maximized window
<amenado> acxty-> you have a bad key on your keyboard? or you need to activate that in your bios?
<talcite> Odd-rationale: Does it have to do with the edge attraction?
<acxty> on windows it works fine
<Odd-rationale> talcite: I think so...
<acxty> and the other FN Keys also work fine, except that one
<t0mb0y> does anyone know where i can look to find out why when i do a sudo su, it does not ask the user for a password.  /etc/sudoers doesnt have anything uncommented to allow no passwd.
<Odd-rationale> talcite: It gets quite annoying...
<brandonc503> hey all using ubuntu fawn and dont know how to get monitor to go to larger resolution. selections are only 800 600, but im sure monitor can do 1600 1200....
<talcite> it does
<talcite> do you have any ideas about what settings work well to avoid it?
<brandonc503> friend had me edit file before and got 1600 1200 but now that wont work
<luckyshot> hey guys, for some reason when i boot into xubuntu it wont go into startx anymore, even after i manually enter "startx"
<nhlinux> bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout, then my wireless craps out. Is there a fix for Ubuntu 7.10?
<phynix> talcite: do you mean compiz settings
<talcite> phynix: yes
<Ninesvnsicks> lol Kamodo can't get the refresh rate to work :(
<phynix> talcite: friction idd it for me
<Odd-rationale> talcite: Do you have snapping windows enbaled?
<talcite> phynix: what did you set it to?
<phynix> well if you turn it higher
<talcite> Odd-rationale: I do. It's actually very hard to work without snapping =/
<phynix> they wobble less
<talcite> I see...
<talcite> hmm
<vampirefrog> hi. I'm trying to fix my debian installation with ubuntu. so I don't write the iso to a cd, I'm using vmware to boot ubuntu from windows. I also set vmware up to use the physical hard drive. however, I can't see any /dev/hda* from within ubuntu
<vampirefrog> i tried modprobe ide-disk, but that didn't work
<phynix> i found that out by accident when i was scrolling through and it made it really low and i couldn't click on a window
<LSD|Ninja> How do you define a Key1+Key2 shortcut in the keyboard shortcut editor? Pressin Win and L (for Lock Screen) puts in "Super L" which allows it to be triggered just by pressing the Win key
<Fryguy--> vampirefrog: see if /dev/sda exists, you might have SATA disks instead of ide
<vampirefrog> yes it seems to be there. let me try to mount it
<BerkeleyLinuxUse> what's up room?
<BerkeleyLinuxUse> how's it going today in linux landia?
<vampirefrog> Fryguy--: yeah, that worked. thanks :)
<LSD|Ninja> Fryguy--: or ATA disks operating as SCSI for some reason ;)
<Fryguy--> LSD|Ninja: whatever, it's a virtual machine, i've seen it do weirder things
<Frogzoo> LSD|Ninja: try 'alt a' for instance
<phynix> talcite: did that help at all
<Frogzoo> LSD|Ninja: Ctrl+Alt+A etc.
<LSD|Ninja> Frogzoo: I kinda want Win+L because that's how it's done in Windows
<Darkmystere> err i have the new ati drivers with AIGLX how do i use Compiz-Fusion says no composite..
<Darkmystere> when i try and enable compiz.
<talcite> phynix: not really, if the friction gets too high, it becomes impossible to drag the windows =/
<talcite> sorry
<talcite> thanks for trying though
<phynix> anytime
<vampirefrog> ok now I chroot'ed into my linux hard-drive root partition, and I'm trying to reinstall grub but if I call 'grub-install /dev/sda' it says "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.", and if I try 'grub-install /dev/hda' it says "Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub \n The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<phynix> talcit: what happens if you turn off wobbly windows
<phynix> talcite: what happens if you turn off wobbly windows
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to record video and audio from a PVR card. I can record it via VideoLan, etc, but I was wondering if there was a better tool that would also timestamp and such so I can synchronize the different streams together
<vampirefrog> basically I need grub installed on /dev/hda (which is now /dev/sda) :)
<prettyricky> Hey guys can I connect my external hard drive to my ubuntu machine without anything getting lost
<Odd-rationale> prettyricky: Most of the time, yes
<prettyricky> have you tried it by any chance?
<danakin> prettyricky: ive done it with my seagate 400g, no probs
<Odd-rationale> prettyricky: Yes I have, ntfs fat32 and ext3
<Darkmystere> Also, Does anyone here remeber how i got sound working in Ubuntu..?
<kamodo> okay, im still stuck, anyone know what the command for boot line is for setting refresh rate to 60? i used refresh_rate=60 in the livecd boot options and it worked fine
<prettyricky> ok great thanks guys!
<Odd-rationale> prettyricky: In theory, it should work just fine, but don't blame me if something screws up ;)
<prettyricky> thank you. I wouldn't
<nickrud> prettyricky: just be sure to eject every partition on the external if you have more than one :)
<prettyricky> ok
<trentlott> quit
<phynix> has anyone had their graphics card blacklisted by compiz fusion
 * nickrud finally can get rid of windows
<Pegoretti> someone from brazil ?
<nickrud> !br | Pegoretti
<ubotu> Pegoretti: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: I wish I could say that...
<Some_Person> Help me! trackerd eats up system resources (killing the process helps), and earlier my free space was 100-something MB, now its 36 MB. HELP! No one has touched the computer since now and since it had 100-something MB free.
<IdleOne> nickrud, you mean you havent yet?
<Pegoretti> hey buddy
<nickrud> IdleOne: needid it for the nano, I finally broke down and compiled something
<IdleOne> omg! nickrud compiled software?
<IdleOne> :P
<nickrud> I am a package addict, I like my fixes premade
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658523  how to get iPod working with Ubuntu ;]
<luckyshot> hey guys i improperly shut my pc downa dn now when i boot up in to wont go into xwindows. im stuck in command mode. do you think if i boot up from the cd i can fix it?
<IdleOne> nickrud, I hear ya. glad you finally got the chains off :)
<Ninesvnsicks> Hey, when I boot up ubuntu all I see is lines its using refreshrate 53 aparently?
<luckyshot> im using xubuntu
<Ninesvnsicks> is there a way to set it to defualt to 60?
<Some_Person> Help me! trackerd eats up system resources (killing the process helps), and earlier my free space was 100-something MB, now its 36 MB. HELP! No one has touched the computer since now and since it had 100-something MB free.
<phax> hi folks
<luckyshot> hey guys i improperly shut my pc down and now when i boot up it wont go into xwindows. im stuck in command mode. do you think if i boot up from the cd i can fix it?
<IdleOne> Some_Person, you can turn off trackerd in the system prefs IIRC
<nickrud> IdleOne: heh. After building all the gnome 1.9 releases, evolution, rhythmbox (not to count all the times I compiled libc)  I got my fill.
<Some_Person> IdleOne: What about my disappearing disk space?
<bfrog> why are there like a million -dev packages
<bfrog> header files must add like what, 10k to each install
<Some_Person> IdleOne: I was at 0bytes free when I just got on here
<Flannel> bfrog: because people do development with packages as well as just using them
<nickrud> bazhang: yeah, yeah, I try to avoid having mixed packages and unmanaged files.
<IdleOne> Some_Person, take a look and see what is in that space that was not there before and see if it belongs there
<talcite> hmm... is there a way to get the window to slide, but not wobble?
<Some_Person> IdleOne: had to clean stuff up just to make Firefox run correctly
<bfrog> Flannel: dude, I don't want to have to install 10000 -dev packages just to develop some software
<Starnestommy> Some_Person: do you have any swap?  Also, what programs are using the most memory?
<Some_Person> IdleOne: how do i tell? and how do i turn off trackerd?
<bazhang> nickrud: hehe just thought I would throw that out there ;]
<Some_Person> Starnestommy: i have a swap
<bfrog> why must ubuntu follow the debian silliness
<yao_ziyuan> it seems to me that many programs in ubuntu's repository are very outdated
<Starnestommy> bfrog: because it's based on debian
<bfrog> </rant>
<Some_Person> Starnestommy: as for most memory, trackerd was until i killed it
<Flannel> bfrog: You don't have to install 10000 -dev packages.  You don't need most of them, if any, to develop software
<PriceChild> !freeze | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atonalpanic> can someone help me get my artheros wireless laptop card working?
<PriceChild> grr
<brandon503_> if i up date my distribution using the update included in ubuntu, will i loose my info in mysql db?
<nickrud> bazhang: I read that one, saw all the foolish things going on, and just built libgpod and gtkpod in local.
<Fryguy--> bfrog: uh... that's how software development works...
<IdleOne> Some_Person, I am not on ubuntu at the momment but it is in the system prefs somewhere
<bazhang> nickrud: nice! ;]
<bfrog> Fryguy--: yeah, not with other saner packaging schemes
<Some_Person> IdleOne: what is trackerd anyway?
<bfrog> they include the headers and docs
<gabrielsoul> nao sei nem abrir pvt
<gabrielsoul> hHAHAHA
<bfrog> in one nice tidy deal
<PriceChild> yao_ziyuan: ubuntu is frozen on release to ensure stability. Only critical bug fixes and security updates go through. You can enable -updates and -backports if you want.
<igoens> Hello, sorry if this question already asked: "Anyone can give me a reference for installing SN9102 based webcam on ubuntu gutsy? (The work one!)"
<Flannel> !br | gabrielsoul
<ubotu> gabrielsoul: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pegoretti> Nem eu... uhauahuhua
<IdleOne> Some_Person, it is a nice tool that some people added to ubuntu to eat up your ram :) as I see it
<gabrielsoul> cara os comandos nesse aqui sao diferentes
<yao_ziyuan> PriceChild: ok
<Fryguy--> bfrog: such as?
<Pegoretti> Flannel: !br
<atonalpanic> anyone know how to setup an artheros wireless card?
<Some_Person> IdleOne: ok, i found the option, appearently it is an indexing thingy, probably what killed my disk space
<bfrog> slackware :-)
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: mine worked out of the box for me.
<IdleOne> Some_Person, yeah probably
<Fryguy--> bfrog: so then use slackware.
<gabrielsoul> 2k de membros e 2 OP
<gabrielsoul> que moral esse canal
<gabrielsoul> pPQP
<Some_Person> IdleOne: now how do i get that space back?
<regeya> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<atonalpanic> pricechild: i tried installing madwifi but i get lost along the way
<igoens> <atonalpanic> anyone know how to setup an artheros wireless card? : What tipe of it's chipsets?
<Pegoretti> isso nem importa aqui..
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: post the output of lspci and lsusb for people
<PriceChild> !br | gabrielsoul Pegoretti
<ubotu> gabrielsoul Pegoretti: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<igoens> I need help with webcam here ... please :((
<brandon503_> if i up date my distribution using the update included in ubuntu, will i loose my info in mysql db?
<nickrud> brandon503_: no
<PriceChild> brandon503_: no. Its always good to keep backups though ;)
<Pegoretti> igoens: i think i can help you.. whts r problem?
<nickrud> brandon503_: you do have a backup regime already, right ;)
<amenado> who was that -- that mentioned improperly dismounting external drive by turning it off without EJECT, and next time it is plugged in, ubuntu refuses because it was not cleanly unmounted before? how you fix it then?
<igoens> Pegoretti: I'll make personal chat
<atonalpanic> pricechild, igoens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58341/
<Pegoretti> ok
<nickrud> amenado: ntfs? boot it into windows a couple times.
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: pretty confident that works out of hte box with gutsy.
<amenado> nickrud-> ext3 drive..or any fs format for that matter?
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: you may need to system > admin > restricted driver manager, to add the binary driver
<Darkmystere> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<atonalpanic> pricechild: it doesnt even know i have wireless in network manager.
<nickrud> amenado: hm. for ext3 , with the partition UNMOUNTED (just for certainty)  run   sudo fsck /dev/<device>
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: you may need to system > admin > restricted driver manager, to add the binary driver
<amenado> nickrud-> oh okay, i didnt think ubuntu would care...but its good to note the fix
<Some_Person> IdleOne: well i'll be darned. i found the trackerd files, 5.2 GB worth of shit
<atonalpanic> pricechild: in restricted it says "Artheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL) its enabled and in use.  but all i have are wire connections and modem...no wireless in netowrk manager
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: pastebin 'iwconfig'
<IdleOne> Some_Person, language please and yeah I believe it
<atonalpanic> pricechild: correction: network settings*
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: what about in network manager?
<Some_Person> IdleOne: i think people should be warned, this could affect a lot of people
<atonalpanic> i hear about that but i cant find it
<atonalpanic> pricechild: im about 3 days into this where do i find that?
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: just type it in a terminal
<Some_Person> IdleOne: "100% disk in use" is a scary message, and thats what i got
<Lasivian> what's a good wireless network manager?
<igoens> Pegoretti: I leave you a personal message ...
<atonalpanic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58342/
<PriceChild> Lasivian: network-manager-gnome is included by default
<atonalpanic> pricechild: i meant network manager, is it different than network settings?
<IdleOne> Some_Person, submit a bug @ launchpad.net
<Lasivian> PriceChild: I mean that will show me available wireless networks
<nickrud> amenado: I can see that happening, but usually the fsck is done automatically
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: yes
<Some_Person> IdleOne: bugs already submitted
<IdleOne> :)
<Jorje> Hi..
<phax> I am using the Gutsy distro, but there is a newer version of HPLIP for the Hardy distro would it mess things up if I install the package with deps for hardy ?
<Jorje> Anyone there for help?
<PriceChild> Lasivian: network-manager-gnome does that
<PriceChild> !hardy | phax
<ubotu> phax: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Fryguy--> phax: yes probably
<PriceChild> Lasivian: its a little applet near the clock
<zero88> WOW Please help. Anyone Here at all familiar with MENCODER?
<nickrud> phax: almost certainy
<Some_Person> IdleOne: appearently im not the only one with this issue
<Lasivian> PriceChild: huh, maybe i'm an idiot, the only thing I saw was it asking me to put in the network details
<Lasivian> i'm using an orinoco card if that makes a difference
<PriceChild> Lasivian: http://weblog.topopardo.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/nmapplet.png
<phax> Fryguy--,  then how should I get the latest version of hplip, when I searching using the package manager it shows the version I have installed. My printer is not working with the current version, but is supposed to work with the next version
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: one moment
<gabrielsoul> Pegoretti, is gay
<igoens> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0c45:624f Microdia <-- works with gspca but no /dev/video0 = "What's the problem?"
<Ethernal_Chaos> Is there another channel to set up my Cloak? freenode is basically spammers now..
<amenado> Some_Person-> you also checked under your  ~/.thumbnails   you'd never know the pr0n pix you browsed is still there :P
<Lasivian> "connect to other wireless network" asks for me to input a name. probably something I screwed up :/
<Jorje> I'm using an HP laptop not configured to Linux. I need to log in to my wireless connection, but I have no clue. I tried doing it by entering the name of the network and the passphrade, but it didn't work. Anyone can help?
<IdleOne> amenado, lol
<nickrud> Ethernal_Chaos: you can ask for one on #freenode
<Fingel> Russian IRC channels are a blast
<eltopo> sup
<phax> nickrud, thanks any comments about my question, would appreciate any pointers
<Ethernal_Chaos> nickrud, I know its dark btw and #freenode has 1 op..
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: are you sure you have turned it on with whatever hardware switch?
<nickrud> Ethernal_Chaos: they're probably not oped
<atonalpanic> pricechild: im 3 days into linux, im not really sure of anything.
<igoens> 0c45:624f Microdia Webcam <-- works with gspca driver but no /dev/video0 = "What's the problem?"
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: not linux.... a physical switch on the laptop
<atonalpanic> ohh yeah it doesn't have a switch
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: i have no idea... that card 'should' work.
<khaotik_> could anyone give me a link to get my wireless fixed on a compaq presario c700. its weird the fw cutter is installed, the little blu light turned on, but there is no connection or not even one network showing when there should be at least six. this is really putting a damper in my plot to load Ubuntu on every machine and take over the worl.
<nickrud> phax: you can compile it, but I use ubuntu so I don't have to compile. You could ask for more help on #ubuntu+1 about the hardy hplip, I may be being overly cautious.
<atonalpanic> pricechild: how do i find the network manager?
<khaotik_> world
<eltopo> fun
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: i use a 5005 abd all internet reports seem to make it the same
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: it won't help, your card isn't yet listed in iwconfig
<phax> nickrud, thanks, I don't know why it is not available for Gutsy
<Jorje> I'm using an HP laptop not configured to Linux. I need to log in to my wireless connection, but I have no clue. I tried doing it by entering the name of the network and the passphrade, but it didn't work. Anyone can help?
<furythor> how I can run .sh files, which are scripts
<Starnestommy> furythor: sh file.sh
<Kumool> unrar doesnt work anythin thats like it? or somethin from winrar mayb?
<furythor> ok
<Fryguy--> Kumool: unrar works, fine
<nickrud> phax: once an ubuntu release is made, it only gets security or serious bug fixes (like ones that lose data)
<khaotik_> could anyone give me a link to get my wireless fixed on a compaq presario c700. its weird the fw cutter is installed, the little blu light turned on, but there is no connection or not even one network showing when there should be at least six. this is really putting a damper in my plot to load Ubuntu on every machine and take over the world.
<Odd-rationale> furythor: Also, be sure that the scripts are executable.
<atonalpanic> pricechild: it never worked not even before i started messin with it.  i had that nasty problem of sound coming out of both speakers and headphones...my coworkers were not happy about me listening to rap music
<nickrud> phax: that's why they have a very aggressive release policy of every 6 months
<Kumool> it fails on extracting
<Fryguy--> Kumool: works fine for me
<phax> nickrud, ok makes sense but what about drivers which are not present in the distro
<phax> nickrud, they should be installed manually ?
<amenado> Jorje you have an hp laptop but using which os?
<atonalpanic> pricechild: recently i tried installing madwifi but it gave an error on file "apt pci"
<nickrud> phax: we wait. Or, compile. I broke a personal rule tonight, compiling software :)
<Kumool> tried -f and -d and nothin it fails extracting everything
<brandonc503> hey im trying to copy my var/www/ folder to flash drive but says i dont have permission to read so i cant copy.. should i a. change permissions in my www folder. or b. use the terminal and some sudo command to copy www folder to flash drive
<PriceChild> atonalpanic: your messing with that may have made things worse
<IdleOne> I still cant believe it nickrud
<IdleOne> lol
<phax> nickrud, then i won't be able to use my printer till the next Ubuntu release :(
<ttotally> i've been trying to install ubuntu and it won't accept my partition scheme
<Fryguy--> brandonc503: probably easier to just do it in a terminal
<Odd-rationale> brandonc503: Use sudo
<ttotally> i partitioned the disk with cfdisk
<nickrud> phax: like I said, try asking about it on #ubuntu+1
<brandonc503> can you tell me what to type , im ubun-nub
<ttotally> can't i just tell it where to install?
<nickrud>      /ignore IdleOne ;P
<prettyricky> is it possible to add more space to my partitioned drive, I only alloted 10 gig when I installed ubuntu and I need more....
<IdleOne>       /kb nickrud you should of known better :P
<Starnestommy> ttotally: make sure the main partition has / as a mount point
<amenado> ttotally-> what option did you choose during install?
<PriceChild> ttotally: yes, choose manual partitioning, then allocate a root partition (for all your data) signified by: / and a swap partition.
<atonalpanic> pricechild: possible, but the furthest i got was making the install file before it fail.  for me it didn't work straight out.  i have vista on this comp...so u can see why im desperate to get my wireless card working on linux lol
<PriceChild> !ot | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fryguy--> prettyricky: there are plenty of partitioning tools that can expand the size of a partition, partitionmagic for windows and gparted come to mind
<IdleOne> PriceChild, yes sorry
<Odd-rationale> brandonc503: sudo cp /var/WWW /destination
<ttotally> Starnestommy, PriceChild did that, the root is on sda6, a logical device
<Jorje> I'm using an HP laptop not configured to Linux. I need to log in to my wireless connection, but I have no clue. I tried doing it by entering the name of the network and the passphrade, but it didn't work. Anyone can help?
<brandonc503> Odd-rationale will cp keep the same permissions?
<Fryguy--> brandonc503: using cp -a will
<brandonc503> or should i use sudo cp  -a
<brandonc503> .. kk thanks
<amenado> Jorje you have an hp laptop but using which os?
<ttotally> it wants to reformat/partition the first three partitions, but two of those are ntfs
<miyaka> my wifi doesnt work in ubuntu. Im using MSI megabook laptop
<prettyricky> well that question is which one do I add I have one that says swap, and the other one is ext3?
<amenado> ttotally-> there should be more options than default..
<Fryguy--> prettyricky: ext3
<ttotally> amenado, what do you mean?
<khaotik_> could anyone give me a link to get my wireless fixed on a compaq presario c700. its weird the fw cutter is installed, the little blu light turned on, but there is no connection or not even one network showing when there should be at least six. this is really putting a damper in my plot to load Ubuntu on every machine and take over the world.
<amenado> ttotally-> look carefully at your choices which radio button you can click on
<prettyricky> will acronis disk director suite work?
<atonalpanic> Is there any way to automatically mount my window vista partition so i don't have to click on the partition in COMPUTER to  get my songs to play in banshee?  my songs are located on vista, but i always have to go in to that partition for banshee to start playing
<Fryguy--> why are people so into taking over the world with *nix
<Fryguy--> prettyricky: probably
<miyaka> how can I stop the start up sound in ubuntu? it continuous playing the sound and never stop. My laptop is MSI
<prettyricky> ok
<Fryguy--> atonalpanic: edit /etc/fstab
<lastelement0> how can i stop compiz fusion from loading the screen at bootup?
<ttotally> i already partitioned the disk, but ubuntu wants to write over my partions and just picks the first three existing ones to repartion for its use
<Kumool> a ok lol i was using unrar ver 0.0.1 OMG
<atonalpanic> fryguy: "Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*""
<Fryguy--> atonalpanic: ... i mean edit the file..
<Fryguy--> using whatever text editor you prefer
<amenado> ttotally-> it ccan only install on what you selected assuming you choosed the partition yourself,
<nickrud> atonalpanic: I have     UUID=386C4F356C4EECE6 /windows        ntfs-3g    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1    to mount my windows partition at /windows ; use    blkid   in a terminal to get your uuid
<ttotally> amenado, okay .. now what do you mean "selected"?
<amenado> ttotally-> are you installing now? tell me what choices do you have ?
<ttotally> i want it to install on /dev/sda6 with a boot partition on /dev/sda1
<ttotally> amenado, just a minute
<amenado> !who | ttotally
<ubotu> ttotally: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nickrud> ttotally: use the manual partitioning
<NuCobra> Hi all, How can u remove ubuntu from my hard drive without doing a reformat? i also have Windows installed on the same drive and do not want to lose all my info
<atonalpanic> nickrud: just write "UUID=MYWINDOWSPARITION /windows        ntfs-3g    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0" to that file?
<ubuntu> hi
<ttotally> nickrud, i did ... partitioned it beforehand with cfdisk, then clicked on manual
<amenado> ttotally-> yeah if you are in manual partitioning, you also have a choice for mount points.. so /dev/sda6 for /  and /dev/sda1 for /boot
<nickrud> atonalpanic: yes, if you decide to mount it at /windows don't forget to sudo mkdir /windows
<NuCobra> Hello :)
<GGB> tem brasil??
<brandonc503> so that sudo cp -a start finish   said....
<brandonc503> cp: failed to preserve ownership for Operation not permitted
<nickrud> ttotally: iirc click on the partition, then give the mount point you want that partition to have
<ttotally> amenado, i have / for root and /boot for /sda1 ... is that right
<amenado> NuCobra-> no worries, your windows can not see the ubuntu partitions if it does not have the ext3 drivers to see linux
<Kikkoman> baw
<Kikkoman> [22:33] #ubuntu unable to join channel (registered only)
<Kikkoman> Oh lol
<amenado> ttotally-> it is your choice, you ask me if it is right, what do you like to have?
<ttotally> amenado, that's not what i meant
<nickrud> brandonc503: do you have write permissions at the location you're writing to?
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NuCobra> amenado: How can u remove ubuntu from my hard drive without doing a reformat? i also have Windows installed on the same drive and do not want to lose all my info
<amenado> ttotally-> well i dont know what you meant
<ttotally> amenado, i meant is the syntax correct
<atonalpanic> nickrud: "I'm confused, which file should i add this too?
<nickrud> brandonc503: or, you're trying to change the ownership to root of a file you're copying
<brandonc503> its my thumb drive.. how would i do that?
<amenado> ttotally-> yeah if you are in manual partitioning, you also have a choice for mount points.. so /dev/sda6 for /  and /dev/sda1 for /boot
<nickrud> atonalpanic: /etc/fstab
<PriceChild> NuCobra: use some partitioning program to delete the ubuntu partition, and expant the windows one to fill the space.
<brandonc503> im trying to keep permisions the same
<amenado> NuCobra-> do you need to remove it really? why?
<brandonc503> is for back up
<atonalpanic> nickrud: its telling me it is a directory
<meekolope> NuCobra: its to cool to use, it freezes his fingertips
<ttotally> amenado, so "/dev/sda6" is what should appear in the table, not "/"
<nickrud> brandonc503: if any of the files are owned by root (or about anyone else) you'll have to use sudo
<Kumool> how do install unrar from source?
<littlepinkdot> Have a quick question about teardrop attacks, what type of firewall is best at preventing teardrop/DDoS attacks? Circuit or SPI?
<brandonc503> nickrud i did
<NuCobra> PriceChild: you know any good ones? for windows?
<nickrud> atonalpanic:   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<furythor> man, compiling that wine takes a while...
<furythor> typo ><
<ryuenjinzero> NuCobra windows can do it itself
<NuCobra> ryuenjinzero: ya if you have the disk
<nickrud> brandonc503: hm. sounds odd. without knowing more about what and where its copying ...
<amenado> ttotally-> mount points will be  /  and /boot  which corrsponding partition you choose is your choice.. dont forget / should be minimum 2gig -- /boot only about 300meg is enuff
<prince_jammys> !gparted | NuCobra: this is one, you can download a liveCD
<ubotu> NuCobra: this is one, you can download a liveCD: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<NuCobra> prince_jammys: ty
<brandonc503> nickrud from /var/www to my flash drive
<atonalpanic> nickrud: thanks imma restart and try it out
<hqxriven> hi
<ttotally> amenado, i normally use about 40-50 meg for /boot
<nickrud> brandonc503: is the flash mounted write only?
<NuCobra> prince_jammys: it work in windows?
<nickrud> brandonc503: I mean, read?
<amenado> NuCobra  btw this is the best time to use that infamous  rm -rf * on the partition you want to remove..
<prince_jammys> NuCobra: you boot directly into the CD.
<amenado> ttotally-> whatever suites you
<nickrud> brandonc503: or, is it an ntfs/vfat usb? those can't handle unix permissions
<ttotally> amenado, anyway, that's what i have for mount points
<furythor> How long building and installing wine can take ?
<hqxriven> brasileiros na área???
<prince_jammys> NuCobra: you can then edit the partitions (delete the ubuntu one and resize the windows one).  when it's done, you reboot
<nickrud> !br | hqxriven
<ubotu> hqxriven: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<brandonc503> nickrud i have put other files there from ubuntu...
<hqxriven> valeu
<Pendeta> I have some (probably dumb) questions concerning the Ubuntu Server Edition.  1. Can it be used as a workstation also? or is that not wise?
<NuCobra> ok if it works i will see you all around some time
<Fryguy--> Pendeta: ubuntu server doesn't install a gui by default
<PriceChild> Pendeta: the server edition is just a different set of default packages
<nickrud> brandonc503: yes, but if it's an ntfs/vfat partition, you were copying into preset permissions.
<brandonc503> nickrud it looks like it copied the files but the permissions where not persereved
<ttotally> amenado, let me ask this then. will ubuntu put linux in / automatically? and the kernel image/grub/etc in /boot?
<igoens> 0c45:624f Microdia Webcam <-- works with gspca driver but no /dev/video0 = "What's the problem?"
<amenado> Pendeta-> yes it can be used as workstation, you may have to add desktop to get gui features
<dn4ia> http://heraldnet.com/article/20080303/NEWS01/367822819
<PriceChild> Pendeta: you can install a gui on top of the server base install, or you can install server apps on top of the desktop install. You end with the same result.
<brandonc503> nickrud what can i do?
<dn4ia> oops, did I just show you that?
<brandonc503> nickrud i have other flash drives
<amenado> ttotally-> affirmative
<prince_jammys> ttotally: yes
<Pendeta> oktanouc, great.
<ttotally> okay, thnx guys
<nickrud> brandonc503: exactly.  if you want to preserver permissions, do   tar -cf www.backup.tar /var/www , that will make a file that will preserve permissions
<ttotally> back to troubleshooting then
<nickrud> brandonc503: or, reformat one of those other flash drives as an ext2/3 partition
<brandonc503> nickrud can i do that with ubuntu
<nickrud> brandonc503: sure, use parted or cfdisk
<NuCobra> if it downloads
<Pendeta> Question 2, how does file sharing work? Can you still keep some data files on each workstation?
<nickrud> dn4ia: yes, please avoid it in the future
<amenado> Pendeta-> off course you keep your data files in each workstation, assuming the shared directory is from the workstation and not from the central server
<zero88> W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<zero88>  how do i fic this
<dn4ia> nickrud, copy that break 10-04
<PriceChild> !debian | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nickrud> zero88: first, by not using debian-mulitmedia
<zero88> :(
<nickrud> dn4ia: heh, mistakes are made
<zero88> im trying to follow this http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_svn_ffmpeg_on_a_Debian_based_distro
<brandonc503> nickrud if i do that tar -cf www.backup.tar /var/www    ... where will it put the file?
<nickrud> brandonc503: in the directory you ran it in
<brandonc503> k thanks
<PriceChild> zero88: get ffmpeg from medibuntu
<Pendeta> amenado, Thanks.
<PriceChild> !medibuntu | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amenado> Pendeta-> no problemo,
<nickrud> brandonc503: when it comes time to untar it, use   tar xf www.backup.tar, it will recreate the directory as a subdirectory of where you run it
<Pendeta> Question 3. Is there a web page somewhere that clearly but throughly explains how to set up a LAN using the Ubuntu Server Edition?
<PriceChild> Pendeta: get two computers and one ethernet cable. Plug one end of the cable in each. Done.
<luckyshot> hey guys i improperly shut my pc down and now when i boot up it wont go into xwindows. im stuck in command mode. do you think if i boot up from the cd i can fix it?
<luckyshot> i can get in with the live cd i installed it from
<luckyshot> xubuntu
<Pendeta> PriceChild, we have 5 computers, and two of them are Windows XP. Does what you said  still apply?
<PriceChild> Pendeta: get a hub or switch and 5 cables. Plug one end of each cable into the hub or switch, the other into a computer. Done.
<amenado> Pendeta its much nicer if you get a hub or a switch in between
<brandonc503> nickrud so ... sudo  tar -cf www.backup.tar /var/www
<luckyshot> anyone??
<amenado> Pendeta-> and most likely you will need a router, so either use your ubuntu as a router/gateway or get a real expensive one :)
<nickrud> brandonc503: yes
<amenado> Pendeta am assuming your little network will expand
<luckyshot> can anyone help me fix this problem?
<amenado> luckyshot-> re-install its a new install anyways right?
<Darkmystere> Whats the directory Emerald Hides the themeś  after they've been imported..?
<lwizardl> hi
<brandonc503> nickrud uh.. what did it do? i dont see new anything in /var/www
<Odd-rationale> Darkmystere: Either ~/.themes or ~/.emerald
<amenado> brandonc503-> what command did you type exactly?
<brandonc503> sudo  tar -cf www.backup.tar /var/www;
<brandonc503> and it asked for password
<brandonc503> and i entered it
<Pendeta> Is it easier to use the server as a router/gateway or to use a dedicated router?
<brandonc503> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<amenado> brandonc503-> which directory where you in when doing this command?  pwd
<NuCobra> This takes forever to Dwnlod
<Kumool> how do i extract rar files?
<brandonc503> amenado i did in terminal
<amenado> Pendeta same pretty much
<amenado> cept for cost
<amenado> brandonc503-> in that terminal type this  pwd
<ogre> how do i detect the mac addy of my bluetoothe device?
<brandonc503> /home/brandon
<luckyshot> amenado, not a new install
<amenado> brandonc503-> then look for a tar file in your /home/brandon
<brandonc503> k
<brandonc503> sweet
<brandonc503> thanks
<Pendeta> PriceChild and amenado, thanks! Now I have questions about a different problem.
<Ninesvnsicks> ok me and my friend are having a hard time getting X to work
<NuCobra> ok how do i run it now that is it dwnloded
<brandonc503> so i can just copy that to flash drive
<Ninesvnsicks> he has an Nvidia geforce 6800
<Ninesvnsicks> we downloaded the nvidia drivers
<Ninesvnsicks> but they wont install
<Ninesvnsicks> getting: Unable to find the system utility 'ld' please make sure you have the package binutils installed
<ogre> how do i detect the mac addy of my bluetoothe device?
<amenado> brandonc503-> cp  source destination  ..may I also suggest some basic linux tutorials?
<brandonc503> amenado nope
<amenado> brandonc503-> it would really help you..rather than asking every question here
<brandonc503> amenado thats what xchat is for.. i learn as i need.. head starting to get full of php and sql stuff.. dont wana blow it up
<NuCobra> prince_jammys: how do i run it now that it is dwnloaded
<brandonc503> amenado ive learned much here.. i dont read good. have hard time getting book to read to me
<Pendeta> When I run tracert on any external url I get all stars except for the first and last line. Is this the fault of my ISP or a problem with my computer?
<amenado> brandonc503-> since you dont like to take the effort to do tutorials, thats the last help you get from me
<prince_jammys> NuCobra: you have to burn a CD and boot from it
<brandonc503> amenado i understand, thanks though
<ttotally> amenado, it works now. i didn't know to use the little format check box. once i told it which ones to format it's happy ..
<prince_jammys> NuCobra: when you installed ubuntu, did you do it from live cd?
<Lasivian> how do I tell Ubuntu to rescan the pcmcia bus?
<NuCobra> prince_jammys: yes then updated
<prince_jammys> NuCobra: ok, same thing.  you burn a cd and reboot from cd. That way you can edit partitions without working inside them
<NuCobra> ok ty
<NuCobra> prince_jammys: ty
<prince_jammys> NuCobra: the only thing i wonder about is your grub
<cryptk> is anyone here that can help me with rebuilding my kernel
<Ninesvnsicks> I really need help here
<PriceChild> cryptk: why do you think you need to do that?
<prince_jammys> if he removes ubuntu with gparted and resizes his existing windows partition, will it affect grub?
<PriceChild> prince_jammys: yes, he will need to use the windows install cd to restore the mbr
<prince_jammys> "he" being NuCobra
<cryptk> I am trying to patch a wireless driver, to do that I need to rebuild the kernel to have loadable module support
<prince_jammys> wow he left
<prince_jammys> ooops
<Fryguy--> cryptk: the ubuntu kernel has loadable module support by default
<cryptk> my kernel is telling me that it doesnt
<PriceChild> cryptk: you can load modules into the ubuntu kernel...
<Fryguy--> cryptk: then you are doing something wrong
<prince_jammys> PriceChild: he's not going to be too happy, since he doesn't have a windows cd :/
<cryptk> ok, is there someone here that can help me find out what I am doing wrong?
<PriceChild> prince_jammys: there are other ways, ##windows for that
<cryptk> there are programs available through the package manager that you can use to restore a windows MBR
<Mushrooms> Is there a method for me to disable the 'main monitor' of my note book computer, and just use an external monitor?
<cryptk> unless it is a vista MBR, then you need the CD
<Mushrooms> because i have tried various dual screen configurations, but none of them seem to work properly
<plux> Mushrooms: set the lightlevel to zero?
<Lasivian> Mushrooms: yeah, that should be under applications/settings/screens and graphics
<ogre> where can i get the hardy beta?
<PriceChild> !hardy | ogre
<ubotu> ogre: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Fryguy--> there's a beta?
<Fryguy--> i thought it was still alpha
<Lasivian> tho to totally shut off your notebook screen you probably need to use the notebook bios settings or hotkeys
<PriceChild> Fryguy--: see ubotu's message
<kLownish> lol.
<Lasivian> anyone know how to rescan the pcmcia bus?
<JeffH> does the server edition differ from the desktop edition just by the software that is installed by default?
<Fryguy--> JeffH: yes
<PriceChild> JeffH: yes.
<kLownish> im having a permission problem with my nas (wd netcenter).  I can view, and write to it on my linux box, but cant even view it on winblows..anyone have any idea what i can do ;/
<Lasivian> can't get my notebook to see my network card when I swap it out
<JeffH> does the server version include x-window
<PriceChild> !windows | kLownish
<ubotu> kLownish: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<_Oz_> Lasivian: ubuntu tends to have a problem with wireless cards
<Lasivian> doh
<Lasivian> that's not good
<PriceChild> _Oz_: pardon?
<Lasivian> it definately hates my Orinoco card
<PriceChild> JeffH: no, but it is installable easily.
<_Oz_> PriceChild: every wireless card I've combined ubuntu with has choked unfortunately. :(
<ogre> how do i detect the mac addy of my bluetooth device?
<JeffH> PriceChild: Good.  I don't want a GUI
<kLownish> PriceChild: I appreciate your ability to type the ! and a name, but that is not all of the problem..i still would like to be able to view/write to it on linux, and windows.
<PriceChild> _Oz_: that does not mean they don't work for anyone else.
<PriceChild> kLownish: if it works on linux, but not windows, then its a windows problem.
<_Oz_> PriceChild: no, but it is sort of a known weakness of ubuntu at this point in time -- especially if it's a laptop.
<Lasivian> well, I swap cards and they don't show up in ifconfig, so I assume I need to tell it to check
<PriceChild> _Oz_: I would suggest instead you find out the chipset and give helpful advice.
<kLownish> PriceChild: maybe its a permissions issue that i'm no thinking of..
<kLownish> which is why im here.
<_Oz_> Lasivian: I'm just letting him know it's a common problem, that's all.
<PriceChild> kLownish: if it works on linux, but not windows, then its a windows problem?
<_Oz_> !laptop | lasivian
<ubotu> lasivian: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nraic> Hi, I am using ubuntu 7.04 64bit and I am trying to get flash to work using the Getflash script.
<_Oz_> er
<cryptk> macromedia flash?
<_Oz_> that was supposed to be
<PriceChild> nraic: what's wrong with the flashplyugin-nonfree package?
<_Oz_> PriceChild: I'm just letting him know it's a common problem, that's all.
<nraic> PriceChild, I can't find it using the package manager.
<PriceChild> nraic: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<limp> How do i know my KDE version?
<Mushrooms> sorry about that, i had to do a alt+ sysreq TT^TT
<nraic> PriceChild, I get these error. http://rafb.net/p/G5prWm20.html
<Mushrooms> I can't remember who i was talking to, but in regards to setting screen preferences, you do mean system->administration->screens and graphics?
<PriceChild> nraic: pastebin your sources.list please
<nraic> PriceChild, I found the package on the site but yeh then it keeps asking for all the decencies
<nraic> PriceChild, How do I locate my sources list?
<mindheavy> anyone ever have an icon get stuck on the desktop in gnome, an icon for a cd in the drive to be exact
<PriceChild> nraic: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<limp> I'd really need to know how i can get my KDE version
<prince_jammys> limp: one not-so-direct way is to open any kde app (kate, for example) and in the far right of the top menu -Help -> About KDE
<Frijolie> I have a Core2 Duo Laptop, should I be running amd64 version over the i386 version?
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: no
<limp> prince_jammys, thanks =)
<nraic> PriceChild: http://rafb.net/p/ppSqh096.html
<Frijolie> Fryguy: is there any benefit of the 64bit OS?
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: access to more ram, that's about it
<limp> Oh by the way, on laptops how come then Fn+Arrow shortcut does not work to reduce/augment screen brightness (save battery)
<Frijolie> Fryguy: I do have 2GB RAM
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: many applications are slower on 64-bit currently, and there's quite a bit more headaches regarding binary only versions of stuff (firefox, nvidia, and flash all come to mind)
<PriceChild> nraic: system > administration > software sources.
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: that's fine for 32-bit
<Frijolie> Fryguy: ah, well then I'm not missing anything...
<Fryguy--> err, well firefox isn't binary only, but it runs flash
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: nope
<griffi1> hello
<Frijolie> Fryguy: alright...
<PriceChild> nraic: please uncheck then recheck the first four boxes. Then move to the third tab and uncheck the first 4 boxes, then recheck the first 2.
<griffi1> I m trying to install alsa with module-assistant, but I ve got an error saying : CFLAGS was changed, Any ideas please ?
<mindheavy> anyone ever have an icon get stuck on the desktop in gnome, an icon for a cd in the drive to be exact
<crypt1029_>  /msg nickserv link crypt1029 scorcher
<crypt1029_> hrm
<Frijolie> is there an official release date for Hardy? -- it is next month right?
<PriceChild> crypt1029_: please nick to your normal nick and change your password immediately
<prince_jammys> oops
<fotoflo> hey, im having a problem with ssh, when i use puTTy to connect to my ubuntu box it takes forever for a password prompt
<PriceChild> crypt1029_: in future do not perform actions including your password in a channel tab
<crypt1029_> I already did, lol
<fotoflo> if i use the internal ip its even slower, if i use the extrenal ip, its a little faster
<Odd-rationale> Frijolie: Sometime near the end of april, i beleive...
<Fryguy--> month 4 and month 10 of every year (hence the .04 and .10 at the end of version numbers)
<Fryguy--> exact release date hasn't been scheduled yet i don't think
<Frijolie> Odd-rationale: ive searched for an official release schedule and all I get is vague schedule(s)
<Odd-rationale> Frijolie: I'll get it for you...
<dizzle> every time I switch my wireless network, my custom hosts file is replaced by the Ubuntu default. Can somebody help?
<nickrud> 24th
<carey> How do i get firefox to stop loading up mp3's to play them when i'm trying to download them instead?
<nraic> PriceChild, Done. I did the reload, was warned about one bad package and that was it. I tired the add command again, no go. Do I need to restart?
<EnginA> Guys any of you know what should I do to see a KDM/GDM login screen upon VNC connection to a ubuntu server =
<Darkmystere> whats the file to edit my screenś res for the splash screen?
<EnginA> ?
<amenado> dizzle-> look at your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Fryguy--> dizzle: the easiest way is to probably mark the file immutable with chattr
<ompaul> EnginA, log in
<bastid_raZor> Darkmystere; menu.lst
<PriceChild> nraic: in a terminal, sudo apt-get update, then try installing the package again
<dizzle> hmmm cool thank for the tips guys
<EnginA> with default setup when I log on the the VNC server on my ubuntu box I just see an X session running by root with a console opened.
<Odd-rationale> Frijolie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Darkmystere> bastid_raZor, Err, thats not it its a file that just has res in it..
<nraic> PriceChild, apt-get update done, package is still not wanting to install.
<Flyerfye> Does anyone how to connect to the IRC at a University, I connect just fine at home
<Frijolie> Odd-rationale: thanks! that's what I was looking for! the Beta's coming up thanks..
<Fryguy--> Flyerfye: ?
<Starnestommy> Flyerfye: try port 8001
<nraic> PriceChild,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree is the correct package name yeh?
<Flyerfye> how do I do that
<Starnestommy> Flyerfye: depends on the client
<Darkmystere> whats the file to edit my screenś res for the splash  loading screen so i wont have to wait for it to load and all that..
<Fryguy--> Darkmystere: install startupmanager
<Flyerfye> XChat-Gnome IRC
<Fryguy--> ew xchat :(
<nickrud> Darkmystere: /etc/usplash.conf
<Flyerfye> what client should I get instead then?
<burner\-> uhm.. at resume (from suspend) i get a *out of range* message on my screen. Then it goes to a black screen with a blinking '_'
<Frijolie> is GNOME going to upgrade to v3 to "compete" with the new KDE 4 (not trying to start a flame war) I like GNOME better
<burner\-> then i have to go to (ctrl+alt+f1) and back to (ctrl+alt+f7) - and there's X working fine, exept from a weird mouse pointer
<nickrud> Flyerfye: xchat   plain, (or irssi if you're masochistic)
<bastid_raZor> Darkmystere; if you'll read in the menu.lst it'll tell about adding it.. defoptions=vga=791 ..
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: gnome is going to continue along it's course, just as it does now
<nickrud> Frijolie: off-topic, you should ask on irc.gnome.org , #gnome (and no)
<Fryguy--> Frijolie: feel free to look at their release schedule to see what they have planned, or, god forbid, actually do some work for them
<prince_jammys> bitchX
<Fryguy--> prince_jammys: bitchX is no longer under active development, and has been pretty much completely been replaced by irssi as the de facto cli client of choice
<jamesrdorn> is there a good way of freeing "shared" memory? I had a VM open that I had to kill. Normally this RAM is freed when the app closes. It wouldn't be a problem but it's 7.4GB of ram that it in use.
<Odd-rationale> Fryguy--: Do you have a link of the relase schedule and planned features?
<prince_jammys> Fryguy--: oh
<Fryguy--> Odd-rationale: no, but google does
<Frijolie> Fryguy: I know it appears that GNOME is a little poky in the incremental upgrade category... I would help if I knew how to code
<prince_jammys> Fryguy--: then i'm uninstalling it :)
<Odd-rationale> Fryguy--: Thanks.....
<Fryguy--> prince_jammys: irssi is really nice
<nraic> PriceChild, are you still there?
<prince_jammys> Fryguy--: i'm about to get it
<PriceChild> nraic: yes
<PriceChild> nraic: apt-cache madsion flashplugin-nonfree
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> I am using marvell eth chip
<icesword> !
<GhotiPhud> hi
<lkthomas> but ubuntu default kernel seems can't find it
<ogre> how do i detect the mac addy of my bluetooth device?
<Darkmystere> what exacly does that vga=773 do?
<ogre> how do i detect the mac addy of my bluetooth dongle*?
<icesword> Darkmystere, vga=788 =1024X728
<Peng> If an application crashed saying "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", where would it be dumped to?
<nraic> PriceChild, E: Invalid operation madsion
<nickrud> Peng: /var/crash
<dizzle> often my laptop screen will blank ( i assume its saving power or something).  When i move my mouse to show the screen again, there is no response and i ahve to restart Xserver. is there a fix for this? is it a similar issue as hibernate/suspend?
<Darkmystere> well brb trying it out
<BenniBoya> hey, how can i get gcc to build for winows?
<dizzle> are there fixes for hibernate/suspend now with gutsy?
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: using mingw
<nickrud> lkthomas:  try   lspci | grep -i ethernet , that should tell you if the kernel sees your ethernet chip
<bastid_raZor> Darkmystere; http://tinyurl.com/2q9qrd will help explain it a bit more
<PriceChild> dizzle: hibernate/suspend work fine otb
<ryan_mandelbaum> i have a mac g3 ppc and my synaptic keeps crashing every time i search for something
<BenniBoya> what is mingew
<Peng> nickrud: Oh, ok. It's empty.
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: gcc for windows
<PriceChild> dizzle: if you decide to use proprietary binary blobs things may break
<BenniBoya> can i build it for windows in ubuntu though?
<lkthomas> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4357 (rev 12)
<nickrud> lkthomas: so, the kernel sees it
<lkthomas> but ifconfig can't show anything
<pstv> i'm a newbie
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: what? windows in ubuntu? what are you talking about?
<BenniBoya> fryguy--: can i build programs for windows eg exes  in ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: what exactly are you trying to do
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: no
<ryan_mandelbaum>  i have a mac g3 ppc and my synaptic keeps crashing every time i search for something can anyone help me?
<catmistake> How do you reconfigure gdm?
<pstv> is there a way to find the programs i install?
<catmistake> gdk-config or somehting like that/
<catmistake> ?
<ompaul> !snyaptic | pstv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snyaptic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arekkusu> ryan_mandelbaum, have you tried leaving it for about 10-20 seconds after it turns black and white?
<geoaxis> hello people
<BenniBoya> one alst thing, where is the ubuntu version fo a PATH file? ive added my path command to profile and bash_rc and it didnt work
<ompaul> !snynaptic | pstv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snynaptic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryan_mandelbaum> it closes completely
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: it does, you probably have to log out and log back in
<ompaul> !synaptic | pstv
<ubotu> pstv: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<geoaxis> I am have an intel motherbaord with has intel high definition audio
<BenniBoya> dw i fixed it
<Fryguy--> (or just export a new path on your current shell)
<pstv> i use snyaptic to install but where did it install
<BenniBoya> ty
<Fryguy--> pstv: debians package manager installs to standard linux locations (/usr/bin etc) by default
<geoaxis> any chance that i can get its drivers out of box
<Arekkusu> ryan_mandelbaum, that's very odd.  Are you using Hardy?
<prince_jammys> pstv: what did you just install?
<ryan_mandelbaum> no dapper
<ompaul> pstv, once installed it runs /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin lots of places are correct
<pstv> i google for help but no luck
<pstv> aircrack ng
<nickrud> lkthomas: lsmod | grep sky2 , what do you get back?
<prince_jammys> pstv: have you tried to run it from command line?
<pstv> i heard about it and as curious
<lkthomas> nickrud: empty
<pstv> i installed it through synaptic but now where do i execute it
<Fryguy--> pstv: just run aircrack-ng, from a terminal or whatever
<prince_jammys> pstv: try typing "aircrack" in a terminal. (Applications->Accessories->Terminal)
<nickrud> lkthomas: try sudo modprobe sky2 (based on http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SKY2.html)  , then check your ifconfig
<ryan_mandelbaum> no imusing dapper
<ompaul> pstv, from menu Applications Accessories Terminal
<pstv> i did that too but nothing shows.. googled it
<ompaul> pstv, type air and hit the tab key
<pstv> ok let me try rite now
<Flyerfye> how do you end a process in terminal?
<pstv> just air and hit tab? ok
<stiv2k> what the heck is "extra timer interrupt" in powerTOP?  It's causing 80% of my wakeups per second
<Arekkusu> ryan_mandelbaum, your sources list might be corrupted.
<Fryguy--> Flyerfye: use the kill command
<lkthomas> nickrud: modprobe sky2, but then eth still not found
<Fryguy--> or ctrl-c will kill most currently running processes in termianl
<pstv> nothing happen
<ttotally> grub doesn't seem to be correctly configured .. i'm getting "Error 15: file not found". In grub.conf, it seems to be treating (hd0,0) as the root file system, but it's /boot. and the root device is sda5, not hda1. are these known issues?
<prince_jammys> Flyerfye: kill PROCESSID or killall proces_name or pkill process_name
<ryan_mandelbaum> i checked that all it looks fine
<Flyerfye> what if I dont know what the process is?
<nickrud> dpkg -L aircrack-ng | grep bin should show executables
<Flyerfye> My mozilla says it wont open a new window until I close the old one
<Flyerfye> the problem is, I dont think the old one is running
<prince_jammys> Flyerfye: killall firefox-bin
<pstv> i've also tried apt-cache search aircrack
<Finnish> Is there an easy way to update to newest version of Audacious?
<mavi-> Flyerfye: alt-f3, killall -KILL firefox
<Fryguy--> Flyerfye: ps is a command that can help you find running processes and ways of identifying them
<ttotally> this is a fresh install
<Fryguy--> killall with a processname works too
<Flyerfye> thank you
<sladigar> or, just use system monitor
<Arekkusu> ryan_mandelbaum, there are no error messages at all?
<pstv> anyone?
<Fryguy--> ttotally: sounds like you tried to do some custom stuff during the install, so no it's not a known issue.  you're pretty much on your own if you decide to do something other than what the guided install tells you to do
<nickrud> lkthomas: That's about all I know about that chip. It's listed there, as supposedly supported by that driver. There's not a heck of a lot about that unknown device on google
<aseanocho> Hey all.  Does anyone know how to find out the proper vga setting for the CLI text size?
<ryan_mandelbaum> no
<prince_jammys> pstv: type "man aircrack"
<ttotally> Fryguy--, ah, okay. is there any way to get to the grub.conf file to edit it?
<mavi-> aseanocho: google. there are lists over those resolutions
<Fryguy--> ttotally: it's in /boot
<prince_jammys> pstv: aircrack is probably a command-line tool that comes with several executables
<pstv> let me try man aircrack
<prince_jammys> pstv: that's just a guess
<prince_jammys> pstv: it's a wireless packet sniffer, right?
<stiv2k> what the heck is "extra timer interrupt" in powerTOP?  It's causing 80% of my wakeups per second
<ttotally> Fryguy--, right, but the filesystem won't mount or something's wrong. I can't get my hands on anything.
<aseanocho> mavi-:  I've googled it, and tried mult settings.  Nothing has worked except for vga=ask, and I don't like any of its options.
<Fryguy--> ttotally: without knowing what you did, nobody is going to be able to help you
<ttotally> Fryguy--, okay
<ogre> anyone tried aircrack ptw?
<BenniBoya> i just downloaded vim, how do i open it, i used synaptic package manager
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i reply to a specific person
<bastid_raZor> aseanocho; http://tinyurl.com/2q9qrd may help
<ogre> err aircrack-ptw*
<stefano> ubuntu used to recognize my ntfs partition but suddenly hasnt recognised it anymore, any clues?
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: run it like you would any other program...
<Fryguy--> it'll also show up in your applications menu
<pstv> is there a menu i can install that will show applications installed from synaptic
<n2diy_> ! sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogre> stefano:  external?
<Arekkusu> ryan_mandelbaum, I'm sorry, I don't think I can help.  It would be best to repost your question for all to see.  I can't do anything without error messages.
<stefano> internal
<crypt1029> pstv try joining #aircrack-ng for help with your issues
<nickrud> pstv: apt-cache show aircrack-ng
<BenniBoya> its not in applications emnu
<ogre> stefano:  one have windows on it?
<crypt1029> chances are I can help you out with it
<stefano> got ubuntu and windows on same hard drive
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: so then run it from terminal or w/e then
<BenniBoya> when i run ti in terminal, it looke really cut down
<crypt1029> I just solved my one problem with aircrack (driver patching issue) but I am pretty versed in aircrack
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: care to be more descriptive?
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i reply to a specific person
<Fryguy--> the terminal version runs fine for me, and looks just like any other version of vim i run on any other machine
<ompaul> ryan_mandelbaum, you use their nick
<aseanocho> mavi-:  Any other suggestions?
<PriceChild> !tab | ryan_mandelbaum
<ubotu> ryan_mandelbaum: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BenniBoya> it just looks like a terminal window with room to type,
<nickrud> ryan_mandelbaum: type the first few chars of their name, hit the tab key. Repeat until you get their name
<neo> i do want to reinstall windows, so the existing mbr will be overwritten ,so unable to access the ubuntu ,,, help!!!!
<Arekkusu> Use /msg <name of person> <message>
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: what do you want? the graphical version of vim?
<pstv> the apt-cache show aircrack thats just information to the http correct?
<neo> i do want to reinstall windows, so the existing mbr will be overwritten ,so unable to access the ubuntu ,,, help!!!!
<ompaul> !grub | neo
<ubotu> neo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ryan_mandelbaum> nickrud, thanks
<neo> i do want to reinstall windows, so the existing mbr will be overwritten ,so unable to access the ubuntu ,,, help!!!!
<ompaul> !repeat | neo
<ubotu> neo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ogre> stefano:  either an unclean shutdown or you have to change premissions to the ntfs partition. i know when i had win that id have to do into /media/ and open it up as root to read my win partition
<Starnestommy> neo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nickrud> ah, I'm the first nick highlight for ryan_mandelbaum !
<Fryguy--> BenniBoya: that's gvim, it's in a different package.  'apt-cache search vim' to see the different options available to you (vim-full is a reasonable choice)
<BenniBoya> is there a vim gui?
<prince_jammys> neo you're back -- i was typing about this as you left
<nickrud> BenniBoya: gvim
<ompaul> nickrud, wrong
<BenniBoya> kk ty
<pstv> i'll do more googling on the aircrack... here's my other question
<nickrud> ompaul: tab comleted highlight ;p
<stefano> ok thanks
<Arekkusu> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ryan_mandelbaum> Arekkusu, thanks for trying
<ompaul> nickrud, I got him the other way but yeah we bot did :)
<pstv> does anyone have atlantis pluging and how can i get it
<n2diy_> I have two SD cards, both work in my camera, but only one works in my reader?
<ogre> pstv:  let me know if you find anything interesting. i would like to learn about myself
<ompaul> dosfsck | n2diy_
<ryan_mandelbaum> bye
<pstv> ogre how does irc work can i add u somehow
<Fryguy--> lol
<n2diy_> ompaul: ?
<ttotally> Fryguy--, I didn't do anything very complicated. Set up "/boot" on /dev/sda1, "/" on /dev/sda5. Then ran install, rebooted and got the error.
<ompaul> n2diy_, there is a program called dosfsck and it might be of use to you
<sd32> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pstv> so does anyone have Atlantis (the fish aquarian) plugin?
<ogre> pstv:  try /j #airc and meet me in there
<cnStarz> does anyone nkow how to fix overscanning?
<pstv> orge: how about msn do u have that
<crypt1029> pstv
<crypt1029> you want the atlantis plugin?
<pstv> cryptl029: ?
<n2diy_> ompaul: why would I need that? I'm not running DOSh here?
<crypt1029> it should be part of compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<crypt1029> I think
<pstv> yes i do
<ogre> pstv:  yes i do but i cant pm u because this nick is unregged. join that channel and ill give u my mSN
<crypt1029> install that one through the plugin manager
<ompaul> n2diy_, the cards more than likely are
<crypt1029> pstv:  it should be part of compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<neo> i have installed a lot of softwares and costumized my settings for ubuntu,,, i case i reinstall ubuntu the installed softwares and settings will be lost ,,,, can i make an image just like ¨norton ghost¨   so that i can just revert back to the older image
<Fryguy--> neo:  yes
<pstv> plugin manager? hold on
<ogre> ompaul:  i know. cant register this nick though :( thanks anyhow
<n2diy_> ompaul: I'm not running an M$ here, why would one card play with linux, and the other one won't?
<SupaFly> Hey i really really need some help desperatly, please help me with this cause my entire computer is having troubles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4450172&postcount=1
<neo> Fryguy: how?
<Fryguy--> same way you do in windows..
<pstv> is that the compiz-fusion plugin extra?
<Fryguy--> make the image and restore it or whatever
<ompaul> n2diy_, I made a suggestion based on prior knowledge - the cards format can be broken
<SupaFly> nah just ccsm
<SupaFly> compiz config settings manager
<neo> tell me the exact procedure...
<SupaFly> i installed it, then everything went bonkers
<SupaFly> ok
<SupaFly> i went and done sudo apt-get install ccsm
<crypt1029> pstv: yes I think so
<SupaFly> then i turned on the desktop 3d cube
<SupaFly> then the customs visual effects turned off
<pstv> ok let me try
<SupaFly> then all the visual effects stopped working
<n2diy_> ompaul:roger that, but they both work in the camera, but only one in the reader!?
<SupaFly> then my taskbars, both bottom and top dissapeared
<shp_______> Hello and welcome to shfa please enjoy your stay you can learn about our activities at http://www.tubgirl.com
<ompaul> n2diy_, camera more forgiving?
<shp_______> Hello and welcome to shfa please enjoy your stay you can learn about our activities at http://www.tubgirl.com
<SupaFly> now i have absolutly nothing on the desktop except for the wallpaper
<shp_______> Hello and welcome to shfa please enjoy your stay you can learn about our activities at http://www.tubgirl.com
<pnukeid>  i want try install apache+php with deb (ubuntu), but mysql install with source.. it can ?
<shp_______> Hello and welcome to shfa please enjoy your stay you can learn about our activities at http://www.tubgirl.com
<neo> Fryguy: do u know exact procedure?
<n2diy_> ompaul: I guess?
<pstv> i've already got the compiz-fusion plugin extra installed but it doesn't have the atlantis plugin
<Fryguy--> neo: no
<pstv> ogre: did i get your msn?
<neo> any help
<sickz> hola, tengo un duda con ubuntu, alguien podria ayudarme?
<pstv> thanx for the help guys.. i'm new to ubuntu but i'm starting to love it
<Fryguy--> SupaFly: what happens if you run metacity --replace
<Odd-rationale> !es | sickz
<ubotu> sickz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pstv> to be honest its kinda hard work with it
<Fryguy--> pstv: not really :/
<prince_jammys> neo you could burn a copy of your home dir on CD, and then use aptoncd to save the installed packages *i think*
<sickz> thanks Odd-rationale
<sickz> :)
<pstv> Fryguy would u like to be my teacher
<Fryguy--> no
<SupaFly> Fryguy ill try that now
<prince_jammys> !info aptoncd : neo take a look at this
<ubotu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<pstv> i'm sure this chat room is a great place to start for support..thanx guys
<SupaFly> Fryguy nothing, im still missing everything from the desktop
<pstv> gtg..bye
<SupaFly> oh man, i hate it when things like this happen S
<Fryguy--> SupaFly: run gnome-panel --sm-client-id default1
<SupaFly> ok
<neo> would this revert back the softwares that i have installed from reposetry
<SupaFly> Fryguy it says "A panel is already running."
<prince_jammys> neo: this would save the packages from your cache and then you could reinstall
<SupaFly> weird, cause there aint no pannels running
<SupaFly> i tried rebooting to make sure too
<prince_jammys> !clone | neo: check this out too
<ubotu> neo: check this out too: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Fryguy--> SupaFly: run "killall gnome-panel" and then run the other command
<SupaFly> Fryguy dude, you are a legend, it got my panels and desktop back!
<SupaFly> thanks heaps :)
<prince_jammys> neo: that last one saves a text file that lists all your packages.  you then save the text file somewhere and run the second command to download and reinstall all the same packages
<Fryguy--> SupaFly: btw, there's tons of random stuff going on with ati and compiz, might want to do a bit more research before you screw with compiz some more
<Fryguy--> SupaFly: or just go and buy an nvidia card
<SupaFly> yeah thats true
<SupaFly> im getting a new pc very very soon, so im gona get an nvidia card this time
<prince_jammys> neo: that pretty much leaves out your personal settings, which you can do by saving all the hidden directories in your home dir
 * chalcedony smiles
<neo> in case of no internet connection????
<prince_jammys> neo: in case of no interned, install aptoncd and create a cd with your packages
<chalcedony> what's the command line command to get a file from a url ?
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: wget
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: TY :)
<chalcedony> can't remember the word
<Saajan> Hello people !
<XiXaQ> only sudoers get the Update Available icon in the notification area, right?
<nickrud> chalcedony: thing web get, you'll never forget again
<chalcedony> nickrud: THANK YOU :)
<Fryguy--> man i'm really starting to like freebsd
<chalcedony> Fryguy--: a lot of people do
<iter> Fryguy--: go bears
<neo> then how to revert back using aponcd
<Fryguy--> iter: lol
<fallore> when xchat starts up on ubuntu start it is positioned so that the top bar you drag to move the window is behind the top "applications, places, system" toolbar. is there a way to change this?
<Fryguy--> fallore: depends on what window manager you are using
<Saajan> t
<crypt1029> hey, I finally got make modules to work w/o it yelling at me about needing loadable module support
<fallore> Fryguy--: i haven't touched it to my knowledge
<b_ecca> help with syncing iphone to ubuntu... it says add user to fuse something... so what i did was to type 'sudo usermod -G username'... not 'sudo apt-get does not work' :( help
<Saajan> try to change screen resolution
<crypt1029> I had to copy the .config file into the sources directory
<Fryguy--> b_ecca: edit /etc/group manually, the user needs to be in the wheel group to sudo
<b_ecca> it says Sorry, user username is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get update' as root on username"
<b_ecca> ill try it @ Fryguy
<chalcedony> ok how to unzip `install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz' ?
<Fryguy--> chalcedony: tar xzf flash_blahblah.tar.gz
<chalcedony> oh you're great
<chalcedony> ty
<ogre> chalcedony:  with cli or gui?
<ttotally> does ubuntu automatically make /boot a directory on the root file tree, or can it handle /boot as a separate partition? anyone?
<you_> help me
<ttotally> i mean "the ubuntu install program"
<Odd-rationale> ttotally: You can have /boot separate
<prince_jammys> ttotally: you can do it either way
<you_> I met some problem during upgrade
<chalcedony> ogra: command line (visually impaired)
<Fryguy--> you_: can't help you until you ask a question
<b_ecca> Fryguy: i cant save though, it says i need permissions, and doing 'sudo gedit' doesnt work
<you_> pycentral: pycentral pkgprepare: already exists:
<Odd-rationale> ttotally: The default is 2 partitions root and swap
<ttotally> if boot's a separate partition then the installer will recognize it automatically?
<Fryguy--> b_ecca: need to log in as root to change
<ogre> ttotally:  when you get a fsck during boot it will be alot qicker if u set boot partition
<b_ecca> ok thanks
<pnukeid> i want try install apache+php with deb (ubuntu), but mysql install with source.. it can ?
<Odd-rationale> ttotally: Just select which partion you want to use as /boot in the partition step
<b_ecca> Fryguy: so ill delete the line that says fuse::'something'
<limp> I am updating to KDE 4, it is asking what default DM i should use, what's the difference between kdm and kdm-kde4 ?
<ttotally> ogre, i like to have boot on its own
<Fryguy--> b_ecca: no, just add your user to the wheel line again
<ttotally> Odd-rationale, okay, did all that but grub doesn't seem to be set up correctly
<b_ecca> oh ok
<Fryguy--> or better yet, go to "users and groups" on system administration and edit it there
<ttotally> i'm getting "Error 15 ... no such file"
<n2diy_> I have two SD cards, both work in my camera, but only one works in my reader?
<Odd-rationale> ttotally: Are you installing ubuntu along side another distro?
<iter> n2diy_: hardware issue -- I would make sure the 2nd card makes good contact in the reader
<ttotally> Odd-rationale, that's the plan. for now i have two empty ntfs partitions
<Saajan> rmmo ehci_hcd to read card
<Saajan> rmmod ehci_hcd to read card
<n2diy_> iter: done already
<iter> n2diy_: they both have the same file system?
<ttotally> Odd-rationale, i'm just trying to get ubuntu working before i worry about xp
<Fryguy--> ttotally: install xp first
<Odd-rationale> ttotally: Actually it is easier to install xp first
<Fryguy--> ubuntu installer is much better at dealing with xp than xp is at dealing with ubuntu
<ttotally> Fryguy--, okay
<Fryguy--> there's no good reason to have a separate /boot partition unless you have multiple *nixes floating around
<chills> hey everyone iam usnig a cdma modem... the dns server is very slow how do i force it to use a particular dns server ?
<Fryguy--> chills: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Odd-rationale> or you have an encrypted /
<chills> k thanks
<n2diy_> iter: ahh good question let my check. Though, the camera won't format the one card, that nedis it
<limp> Fryguy--, again me =) In choosing a default DM, what's the diff between KDM and KDM-KDE4 ?
<Fryguy--> Odd-rationale: good point, although I imagine the people savvy enough to encrypt / aren't going to be asking about getting their machine booted :)
<chills> any fast public dns server i can use ?
<Fryguy--> limp: no idea i've used KDE for a total of 5 minutes in my life
<iter> chills: opendns FTW
<Fryguy--> chills: i use 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.4
<stefano> when i try to mount my ntfs partition i am notified that i dont have the privileges to do so.
<chills> k thanks
<limp> Fryguy--, k thanks anyways.
<Fryguy--> stefano: sudo
<AndrewMc> I have a sound problem using an intel 8x0 driver, a mixer device isn't created.
<AndrewMc> any hep?
<limp> Anyone else knows?
<Odd-rationale> limp: I would assume that ione is simply the kde4 version, more up to date.
<Fryguy--> limp: just pick one, it probably doesn't matter and you can change it later
<chalcedony> ~/install_flash_player_9_linux$ ls
<chalcedony> flashplayer-installer  libflashplayer.so
<chalcedony> ~/install_flash_player_9_linux$
 * chalcedony blinks
<limp> odd-rationale, what is ione?
<prince_jammys> limp: typo for "one"
<Odd-rationale> limp: The kdm-kde4 one.
<Odd-rationale> limp: ya sorry typo...
<ttotally> Odd-rationale, i think the reason i used to put boot on the first partition was the old bios issue about no being able to read more than a fixed distance into a disk
<chalcedony> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<chalcedony>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<iter> Fryguy--: what are those DNS servers?
 * chalcedony beats head on desk
<limp> Odd-rationale, sorry bout that, english is my second language so yeah xD
<Odd-rationale> ttotally: That is true for old bios
<Fryguy--> iter: no idea
<Fryguy--> ttotally: REALLY old bios
<ttotally> Odd-rationale, okay lol
<Fryguy--> ttotally: that issue is at least 10 years old, more than that
<limp> Odd-rationale, would a 3x KDE theme work on KDE4? I assume so but you never know...
<Odd-rationale> limp: probably, you might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<ttotally> Fryguy--, ouch!
<lkthomas> guys
<lkthomas> why /etc/modprobe.conf does not exists ?
<limp> oh there's a channel x)
<prince_jammys> limp: try #kde #kubuntu or the above channel #kubuntu-kde4
<limp> Thanks all =)
<Fryguy--> i really should leave and get some real work done :(
<prince_jammys> limp: yeah but there's not a lot of traffic right now.... just try the theme and see
<iter> Fryguy--: lol I hear that, just don't ever get hooked on yahoo answers
<b_ecca> help i get error "Sorry, user username is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get/install' as root on username." after doing sudo usermod -G username...
<AndrewMc> I can't get a mixer device with the intel 8x0 driver on an nForce motherboard.  Any help?
<Fryguy--> b_ecca: like i told you before, you need to add the user to the wheel group for sudo
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: you can use visudo to add yourself to sudoers
<b_ecca> sorry im kinda new to ubuntu so i dunno how
<b4l74z4r> will there be x-fi support in ubuntu soon?
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: you need to be member of the "admin" group
<Fryguy--> b4l74z4r: pretty sure it supports it now
<b_ecca> how do i do that on console?
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: mmm the problem is if you can't sudo, you can't add yourself unless you're root, i guess
<b_ecca> after doin visudo  'visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied'
<prince_jammys> how can she get out of this? she has to log in as root
<b4l74z4r> Fryguy--, i tried it a week ago and it didn't work
<Fryguy--> press ctrl-alt-f1 and log in as root
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: can you run the "Users and Groups" settings app?
<prince_jammys> she can't sudo, so she can't run it
<Fryguy--> AndrewMc: she won't be able to run anything, she removed herself from administrators group
<Fryguy--> like i said, ctrl-alt-f1, log in as root, make the change there
<iter> probably just boot to single-user mode and add the user acct to wheel
<b_ecca> AndrewMc: nope
<prince_jammys> she has to log in as root, which is a problem unless she set a root passwd
<Fryguy--> iter: strangely enough i just learned it's not wheel in ubuntu :/
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: did you enable your root account first?
<prince_jammys> Fryguy--: i was gonna ask if you're using ubuntu
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: if not, today is going to be your lucky day; you get to learn to use a rescue CD!
<b_ecca> AndrewMc: i dunno
<prince_jammys> because  to my knowledge she can't even log in as root unless she set a password
<b_ecca> AndrewMc: i tried logging into root but it wont log in
<Fryguy--> i am, i also have freebsd and a few other oses  sitting in a virtual machine right next to me
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: try using a resuce CD
<Fryguy--> lol, how to hose a system with a single command that doesn't have "rf" in it
<Fryguy--> just boot the livecd again, mount the partition, and edit the /etc/group file
<b_ecca> is there another way? AndrewMc i think that'll be my last choice if nothing else works :)
<AndrewMc> if you can't log in as root, you need to boot with something that will let you be root.
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: are you comfortable editing /etc/group ?
<iter> b_ecca: yeah reboot to cd, mount partition and edit necessary files
<b_ecca> i can see it but i think it doesnt want me to save
<b_ecca> i can see /etc/group
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: you can't save, for the same reason
<b_ecca> can i do chmod?
<iter> b_ecca: you are locked out right now, you'll need to boot from CD
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: no, becuase you don't own /etc/group.  reboot from a CD
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: you demoted yourself to lowly user - you can't do any admin stuff. you can't chmod that file
<b_ecca> so after rebotting i just edit /etc/group then add what?
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: add your username to the line that starts with adm
<AndrewMc> b_ecca: then save the file, the reboot from the hard drive.
<prince_jammys> try this line::   admin:x:117:becca    (your username)
<AndrewMc> you should now be in the adm group.
<b_ecca> mines says admin:x:110
<AndrewMc> prince_jammys: she needs to match the gid of the existing adm group.
<prince_jammys> can someone else check if that line is standard?
<b_ecca> so i just add admin:x:110:my_username
<Fryguy--> b_ecca: it should say admin:x:110:yourusernamehere
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: yeah do that
<b_ecca> oh ok, so that means ill log out first :(
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: just to see something, do cat /etc/sudoers
<b_ecca> prince_jammys: permission denied
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: lol, i was about to say
<prince_jammys> oops
<b_ecca> lol
<AndrewMc> prince_jammys: sudoers has to be root:root
<prince_jammys> what a mess
<prince_jammys> anyway, try the above
<b_ecca> sure things, thanks for the help
<b_ecca> ill reconnect when it doesnt work
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: you know how to mount?
<prince_jammys> ah she left
<AndrewMc> she should be able to log back on from the livecd.
<Fryguy--> she's not going to think to do that
<AndrewMc> I was about to suggest that she try.
<AndrewMc> so.... anybody here got some help for me?
<AndrewMc> I can't get a mixer device to show up for my soundcard.
<AndrewMc> the alsa driver matrix says to use the intel 8x0 driver, and that module is inserted, but still no mixer
<DASPRiD> i have one free 270 gb disk and one free 230 gb disk, now i have a disk with 490gb data. how to backup those 490 gb data to those 2 single disks?
<icesword> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<prince_jammys> icesword: check out elinks
<icesword> k:)
<prince_jammys> icesword: it's like a spiffed-up lynx
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: how much space is actually used on your 490 gig drive?  all 490 gigs?
<DASPRiD> AndrewMc, yes
<DASPRiD> i want to crypt it with dmcrypt
<DASPRiD> so i first have to backup all data
<Fryguy--> DASPRiD: i'd recommend looking at truecrypt first
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: use tar.
<DASPRiD> AndrewMc, how does tar help me there?
<Desuism> this is test text
<DASPRiD> Fryguy--, i know truecrypt, thanks
<DASPRiD> Desuism, test failed, sorry
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: first see if using -j (bzip2 compression) will make your data small enough to fix on the 270 gig disk.
<Desuism> (I'm testing my IRC Clien
<Desuism> y)
<Desuism> t
<DASPRiD> AndrewMc, all data are still maximal compressed
<DASPRiD> they won't get any smaller
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: how did you compress them?
<iter> DASPRiD: you can split a tarfile with -M
<iter> DASPRiD: however you are probably limited to the size of the smaller of the 2 disks
<DASPRiD> AndrewB, well they are all in compressed file formats
<DASPRiD> iter: thats not enough then
<iter> DASPRiD: perhaps you should manually create two directories, one with 230GB data and one with 260GB data and put one on each disk?
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: you could also use lvm to create a volume that spans both disks, that would give you about 500 gigs
<DASPRiD> AndrewB, well in one fact i wasnt true
<DASPRiD> its 580 gb data, and i have tose 220 and 280 gb disk and some other space left on another 200 drive
 * ^MissU^Mwah^Mwah da si bEBEK JEYEK NDAK YACH?>???
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: in one partition?  if so, you can still use lvm
<DASPRiD> hm i would like a less drastical option
<iter> DASPRiD: how about just copying the data over?
<iter> simple and effective
<DASPRiD> iter all directotries manually?
<DASPRiD> that isnt simple
<Thomas`> how i change the charset on xchat
<DASPRiD> Thomas`, why do you want to change it, utf-8 is fine
<b_ecca> thanks guys worked perfectly, did visudo on recovery mode added admin:110:my_username
<b_ecca> but now cant see drive sda1 on desktop :(
<iter> DASPRiD: seriously? just rsync avc /first/dir /newdisk/dir ?
<iter> erm rsync avz that is
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: you logged back in normally or are you on live cd?
<DASPRiD> iter and if the new disk is full?
<DASPRiD> how to continue with the next?
<b_ecca> i logged in normally
<b_ecca> thanks for the help, but now i cant see sda1 the partition where my windows op sleeps
<iter> DASPRiD: I assume this is a very large directory with 1000s of subdirs?
<Fryguy--> b_ecca: click on places | computer and then just double click on the drive you want to use
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: mm can you see it through a terminal? or nautilus?
<b_ecca> something says when i type in 'mount', /dev/sda1 type fuseblk
<DASPRiD> nah, the 580 gb disk itself contains about 1000 subdirs without any further subdirs
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: so it's mounted
<b_ecca> coz remember i did something like sudo usermod -G my_username
<Thomas`> how i change the charset on xchat
<iter> DASPRiD: so why not just copy the first 400 or so dirs, then see how much space you have remaining and copy as needed?
<DASPRiD> iter how to tell to copy "the first 400 dirs" ?
<b_ecca> when i input 'mount' it says /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<b_ecca> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<b_ecca> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<b_ecca> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<b_ecca> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<b_ecca> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot1> b_ecca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my printer to work?
<crackhead_25> [02:44] <crackhead_25> it was working fine a few days ago, before i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade.. arghhhhhhhh
<DASPRiD> iter: i'm locked to console only
<iter> rsync -avz /[A-K]* /newdisk/
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: just paste the line with /dev/sda1
<DASPRiD> iter: ah, thats something with that i can work, thanks :)
<b_ecca> sorry
<b_ecca> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<iter> DASPRiD: remember that's only CAPITAL A-K :)
<DASPRiD> uh ^^
<DASPRiD> welll its regexp, i can do [A-Ka-k]
<iter> exactly
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: and you can browse to it in the file browser?  (/media/sda1)
<DASPRiD> but then it would be .*
<DASPRiD> wouldnt it?
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: what about non-letter characters, like ?_+ etc?
<DASPRiD> hmmm
<crackhead_25> prince_jammys: can you help me get my printer to work? it was working fine a few days ago, before i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade..
<DASPRiD> lemme check if there are some
<prince_jammys> b_ecca: also try what Fryguy-- said.  i'm on kde so i don't know if there's something special in gnome.  otherwise you can just create a shortcut on your desktop
<b_ecca> ok
<DASPRiD> except and Æ, there are only numbers and letters in the beginning, and umlauts
<iter> DASPRiD: I just tried rsync -avz ./[A-B]* ./foo/ and it copied A and B to ./foo/ ok
<prince_jammys> crackhead_25: i'm not good with printers .. but post any details (errors, if any) and the kind of printer and someone might know
<crackhead_25> it's not giving me any errors.. it's a hp 3550.. it just goes in queue, and then doesn't come out and print..
<DASPRiD> iter hm i think i could also nfs mount the disks and do it from my workstation with nautilus, couldn't i?
<iter> DASPRiD: frankly if I'm copying a bunch of data I don't want to lose I would stick w/rsync
<iter> DASPRiD: not to disparage nautilus but gui-copy seems a bit scary
<prince_jammys> crackhead_25: did you try the standard stuff - like looking at the configuration under System->Preferences->Printers? (i know, pretty lame advice but i don't know about printers)
<Ubuntu-Noob> could someone help me? When watching vids on youtube or any other video site, the vids always seem a bit jerky, its not at all smooth. Is there anyway I can smooth it out?
<Ubuntu-Noob> happens a lot with larger vids
<DASPRiD> well i just checked, a-k, numbers and the Æ should all fit on the 270 gb disk
<crackhead_25> yeah, i've tried all the standard stuff
<prince_jammys> crackhead_25: ok since noone seems to know right now, here's some more generic stuff :)
<prince_jammys> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<prince_jammys> sorry
<DASPRiD> hm iter, rsync doesnt like:  rsync -avz [0-9a-kA-KÆÄä]* ../data4
<prince_jammys> might as well check if there's any clues there
<Ubuntu-Noob> its mainly larger vids, low quality vids are smooth enough
<iter> DASPRiD: try rsync -avz ./etcetc
<Ubuntu-Noob> but anything higher quality is just jerky
<AndrewMc> crackhead_25: I'd try going to http://localhost:631 and configuring it using CUPS directly
<iter> DASPRiD: or you can specify /the/full/path/to/your/files
<DASPRiD> iter ah idneed
<DASPRiD> that seems to work
<DASPRiD> t's building the file list, than can take time i think :)
<iter> yeah should take a bit
<crackhead_25> AndrewMc: i can see it there fine. i try the test printing. it never works. it just goes to queue and then stays there.
<icesword> hello
<DASPRiD> iter copying is running, well, after it is done i can simply compare the filesize of the copied directories and the original once
<DASPRiD> if they match, everything is fine, aye?
<iter> DASPRiD: yeah, rsync has a verify switch too iirc
<AndrewMc> DASPRiD: I'd use md5sum or the rsync verify switch
<AndrewMc> crackhead_25: not really familar with your printer...
<DASPRiD> iter is verify -v ?
<AndrewMc> crackhead_25: mne does that when there is an NPI error or it's turned off.
<mexle> auch nicht schlecht
<basketball589> ##Linux (with ##) needs some good company and good channel operators. More flexible, more friendly.
<basketball589> ##Linux (with ##) needs some good company and good channel operators. More flexible, more friendly.
<basketball589> ##Linux (with ##) needs some good company and good channel operators. More flexible, more friendly.
<iter> DASPRiD: mmm might be --verify or -V ?
<basketball589> ##Linux (with ##) needs some good company and good channel operators. More flexible, more friendly.
<credible> !ops | basketball589
<ubotu> basketball589: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<icesword> what is the shortcut for to go to some url in W3M?
<DASPRiD> basketball589, stop spamming
<nixternal> he will stop now
<Amaranth> whoops
<nixternal> Amaranth: to slow man :p
<Fryguy--> lol @ a bot saying "help channel emergency"
<DASPRiD> iter: doesnt exist
<icesword> what is the shortcut for to go to some url in W3M?
<icesword> like in lynx,if i hit "g"then i can enter url there
<tripps> ok, so I've got a realtime kerne installed (uname shows PREEMPT RT) and my limits configured in pam's limits.conf file. When I start a program, it has normal priority but I can modify it using chrt. How do I set default priorities for programs so they have it at startup, without having to use chrt after it's launched?
<Ububegin> Can I IE be installed in Ubuntu...
<Fryguy--> Ububegin: internet explorer runs in wine, or use virtualbox to spin up a virtual machine with an entire windows install inside of it
<icesword> what is the shortcut for to go to some url in W3M?
<icesword> what is the shortcut for to go to some url in W3M?
<icesword> like in lynx,if i hit "g"then i can enter url there
<Ububegin> Fryguy-- : thanks , i will google and cont'd from here...
<kesshi> hi
<Ubuntu-Noob> can someone please help me set the refresh rate for my monitor?
<Ubuntu-Noob> its not listed under screen res
<kesshi> why does xchat faile to retrieve large channel lists
<Fryguy--> icesword: /usr/share/doc/w3m has everything you need
<Ubuntu-Noob> 52hz is the highest it will go
<Fryguy--> kesshi: because x-chat sucks
<kesshi> what client do you recommand
<Fryguy--> irssi
<kesshi> bitchx?
<kesshi> isnt that text based
<Fryguy--> yes
<kesshi> how do you switch channels?
<kesshi> keyboard shortcut?
<Fryguy--> ctrl-n, ctrl-p, alt-#
<iter> Note that rsync always verifies that each transferred file was correctly reconstructed on the receiving side by checking  its whole-file checksum
<iter> ^^ from the rsync manpage
<Fryguy--> or i have my mouse mapped to change it too using the 4th and 5th buttons
<Fryguy--> alt-leftarrow and alt-rightarrow work too
<kesshi> ow ok i will keep that in mind
<kesshi> for now i will contiue with grafical interface :)
<kesshi> thanks
<iter> DASPRiD: did you see my paste from the rsync manpage
<DASPRiD> i dont think so
<iter> Dasprid: Note that rsync always verifies that each transferred file was correctly reconstructed on the receiving side by checking  its whole-file checksum
<DASPRiD> ah good :)
<DASPRiD> ty
<DASPRiD> iter: i guess is hould use shred to surely clean the paritiion, right?
<magnetron> my GNOME panes spontaneously disappeared. how do i get them back? starting gdm again?
<iter> DASPRiD: yeah, if you're paranoid
<wasabi_> is there any program that can do what devilspie does? i'm trying to get it to work with awesomewm, but it's not playing nicely
<icesword> it is shift+u
<DASPRiD> iter yes i am :)
<iter> gnight all
<Ergo^> gnight
<poembean> 什么用呢？
<poembean> 怎么？
<wasabi_> is there any program that can do what devilspie does? i'm trying to get it to work with awesomewm, but it's not playing nicely
<Pendeta> Can RAID 1 be installed from the ubuntu-7.10-server-i386.iso?
<Daviey> Pendeta: yes
<dannyboy20> how do i install CNR on 7.04 ?
<Pendeta> Daviey, is it difficult?
<Daviey> Pendeta: not too bad - once you see how it tries to do it
<Pendeta> Daivey, does that iso come with a package installer?
<dannyboy20> how do i install CNR on 7.04 ?
<Daviey> Pendeta: Create the RAID-1 partition, then you get a 'virtual' disk to work with as you normally would - note it's not the livecd installer
<Daviey> Pendeta: The installer is a package installer :)
<z3wb> hello
<z3wb> anyone here know about asterisk?
<DASPRiD> Asterix and Obelix?
<z3wb> im trying to get asterisk to work
<z3wb> but im having sound problems
<Pendeta> Daviey, thank you very much!  I'll probably be back asking a lot more questions once the iso downloads.
<z3wb> when i use chan_oss in asterisk, the sound is all distorted
<Daviey> z3wb: probably better to hit #asterisk
<z3wb> and when i use chan_alsa i get no sound, even though my alsamixer settings are all set up properly and working
<z3wb> i am in #asterisk
<z3wb> but its a little slow in there, so i went ahead and asked here too just for the hell of it
<z3wb> who knows, might be some asterisk-savvy people in here
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 7.10 64 Bit ---- I recently deleted my paritions with Gparted Live CD, in order to reinstall Ubuntu. I can get to the first menu, but both Live CD and Safe Mode Live CD lead me to a Black screen that eventually just sits there. Ubuntu 32 bit, and PCLinuxOS 32 bit work fine. I have used Ubuntu 64 Bit in the past. ---- The reason I care about 64 bit is to use all of my 8 GB of RAM
<co_kren> htm
<co_kren> 55brl
<neo> how to install screenlets?????????????
<AdemoS> I have had usplash issues in teh past, which I beleive to be the issue now, but I was able to install Ubuntu 64 bit in the past
<AdemoS> Any ideas?
<powerboy> who's know the linux comand?
<neo> how to install screenlets?????????????
<burner\-> neo, go install a friggin chill-pill
<deformation> sudo apt-get install screenlets
<deformation> or get the deb from getdeb
<burner\-> anybody got exp with ivtv-radio, btw ?
<AdemoS> deformation, any ideas?
<krinns> hi all
<powerboy> hiii..
<powerboy> who's know the linux comand?
<krinns>  i have ide disk when i try to install ubuntu it gives bad sector errors
<krinns> what i do
<krinns> can i remove these bad sectors
<krinns> ?
<neo> burner\: do i need any software for that?
<deformation> AdemoS, i am sorry have no idea
<wasabi_> does anyone here use 9menu?
<wasabi_> !info 9menu
<wasabi_> !info | 9menu
<ubotu> 9menu (source: 9menu): Creates X menus from the shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AdemoS> Hmm, I guess I'll use an idea from the forums, thanks anyway deformation
<Dangermike> can anybody help with a seg fault core dump with firefox after a new install?
<Dangermike> it happened with a previous install and i formatted reinstalled everything to have it happen again
<Dangermike> i unpacked the crash log i just dont know how to go about diagnosing the error
<wasabi_> !info ratmen
<ubotu> Package ratmen does not exist in gutsy
<wasabi_> !info ratmenu
<ubotu> ratmenu (source: ratmenu): Creates X menus from the shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.14 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Amir880> anyone here can help me?
<Amir880> am i in the right room?
<LSD|Ninja> !info desktop effects
<ubotu> Package desktop does not exist in gutsy
<sap> Hello, is there a tool in linux to geo- locate an ip address?
<Amir880> is this the ubuntu help?
<Amir880> can anyone help me plz?
<ere4si> Amir880, yep just ask
<LSD|Ninja> Am I imagining it or are the tools to configure the desktop effects just not included OOB in Feisty?
<Amir880> ok
<LSD|Ninja> Gutsy*
<Amir880> im trying to install ubuntu
<Amir880> but can't partition my hard drive
<Amir880> i get an error message
<Dangermike> sap, geoip-bin
<sap> Dangermike, in the repos?
<Dangermike> sap, yeah
<sap> Dangermike, k thanks , will check that out
<Amir880> so can anyone help me with making a new partition please?
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, there it is. Has this changed since Feisty? o_O
<Dangermike> Amir880, whats the error be a bit more specific
<tmadsen> Hi, I have downloaded the Ubuntu 7.10 server edition for a university project. I see that iptables is installed, but how do I find if it is in kernel or user space?
<tmadsen> +out
<chazco> Is it possible to make Kaffeine the default player on Ubuntu until the problems with Totem are fixed?
<Dangermike> tmadsen, if i am reading your question correctly your trying to find out if its installed?  you would type 'which iptables' to see
<LSD|Ninja> tmadsen: afaik, iptables has always had a user/kernel split
<Dangermike> sorry if i read incorrectly
<Dangermike> sounds like i did
<Amir880> Dangermark: it says NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on windows then reboot it TWICE!
 * ^MissU^Mwah^Mwah mau offf achh Pulang2
<LSD|Ninja> O_o
<tmadsen> Dangermike: I know that it is already installed, I just wondered if it was compiled into the kernel
<tmadsen> LSD|Ninja: OK
<Dangermike> Amir880, do you still have windows installed?
<Amir880> yup im trying to do a dual boot with ubuntu and vista
<Dangermike> i had a problem with this also i had to cleanly shutdown windows using start->shutdown if you just hit the reset button on the pc you need to boot up and do a clean shutdown
<Dangermike> it would also be a good idea to follow the error message and run chkdsk
<ra2> helpme please
<Amir880> Dangermike: i did a restart which would do the same as shutdown
<ra2> with my ubuntu desktop
<ra2> pleaseeeeeeeee
<ere4si> !ask | ra2
<ubotu> ra2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Amir880> i tried that didn't work
<chazco> Anyone know when Totem subtitle bug will be fixed if Kaffeine cant be made default?
<ra2> yes, at present I cannot to move or even create a folder in my ubuntu desktop...it always..says...operation is not permitted..you dont have permission to do it
<Dangermike> chazco, system->prefs->prefered application
<Amir880> So what do you suggest Dangermike?
<chazco> hmm... missed that. Will that make the change for all media files (.ogm, .m2t, .avi, .mp3... you get the idea)?
<Dangermike> Amir880, i need to do some googling but firefox is seg faulting :( trying to look it up now
<Dangermike> chazco, no just the multimedia player i think you can right click those individual files and change the default programs and it will update
<Dangermike> chazco, i cannot test this ATM but try that
<Amir880> thnx dagermike
<ra2> I cannot create a folder, move it or event empty my trash..in my ubuntu desktop...help me pleaseeeee
<chazco> hmm... all the files i listed currently open with Totem, so they should change?
<chazco> Will try it and see :D
<Dangermike> chazco, right click ->properties->open with
<ere4si> Dangermike, have you asked in #firefox?
<Dangermike> ere4si, yes and mozilla's irc
<ere4si> Dangermike, ne reply?
<Dangermike> ere4si, before i reformatted i could not get the debugger to catch the seg fault it would infinite freeze until i broke the program and then it seg fault....no reply from anybody
<Dangermike> ere4si, i am about to post on the forums though
<neo> help on installing screenlets
<chazco> Changed ogm extension at least... hopefully totem subtitle bug will get fixed though
<ere4si> k
<ra2> dear ere4si...help me please
<ra2> I cannot create a folder in my ubuntu desktop
<Amir880> Dangermike any luck?
<ra2> or even move it with mouse
<Dangermike> Amir880, lol installing epiphany now
<z3wb> whats the apt-get command to search for packages?
<ra2> it says...you cannot copy it ...bla..bla
<Amir880> alright :)
<ere4si> ra2: right click the desktop = does thst work?
<ra2> yes
<tonyyarusso> z3wb: apt-cache search something
<Amir880> i was wondering if its okay if i make a new partition in windows and THEN load ubuntu ?!
<ra2> but when trying to create folder it says error
<z3wb> ok
<Amir880> and install ubuntu in it
<ere4si> ra2: make it in your /home folder
<octa> k
<ra2> You do not have permissions to write to the destination.
<Amir880> does ubuntu install in NTFS partition format?
<ra2> thats is the message
<Dangermike> Amir880, it would probably be easier to do it via gparted on the live cd
<tonyyarusso> Amir880: no.
<neo> help on installing screenlets
<Amir880> NO?!
<Dangermike> Amir880, you will need (want) to create an ext2 or ext3 partition and a swap partition
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu can resize an NTFS partition though
<Amir880> okay cuz i can't do it through gparted
<Dangermike> swap needs to be the size of your ram
<tonyyarusso> Amir880: Of course not - NTFS is a Windows filesystem, and closed-source.
<ere4si> ra2: in your /home folder is a dir called desktop - open that and make there - it will show on the desktop
<Amir880> Dangermike im totally lost
<Amir880> what are those?!
<Dangermike> Amir880, well at least your eager to learn ill find an article that explains it
<Amir880> Dangermike is that why its not working? my partition is NTFS
<Amir880> i sure will appreciate that
<Dangermike> yes you will need to resize the NTFS partition and create at least 2 more new ones
<Dangermike> Amir880, swap and your ext2/3
<CAP1909> buenas
<TheOomph> necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<Amir880> goddddddddd its a LOT more complicated than what i thought it would
<ra2> do you know what is the probelm .?....cause before..I make it so smooth but now its very difficult
<sap> Dangermike, I installed geoip from synaptic :) . but how do i start it now?
<Dangermike> sap via terminal
<TheOomph> Hi I need help with ubuntu
<Amir880> im totally lost
<sap> Dangermike,  geoip
<sap> bash: geoip: command not found
<Amir880> i want to do a dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu and just don't know how
<TheOomph> My LiveCD don't start correctly
<TheOomph> but It isn't a problem of the CD
<TheOomph> because in an other computer it works perfectly
<Dangermike> Amir880, sorry i cannot keep my browser open long enough to read the articles to see if their worth anything to read i would google  'ubuntu ext3 and ntfs' choose the ubuntu forums link theres a wikipedia link and a ubuntu starters guide link
<TheOomph> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7672/error002dd8.jpg This is a photo from the error
<TheOomph> -i have read all guides I see
<TheOomph> but no solution
<Amir880> oh ok thnx man
<Amir880> i know i have to convert to ext 1 or 2 but the thing is its not even letting me to make a new partition
<archman> where is the NetworkManager conf file?
<Dangermike> Amir880, google the error it came up with results
<Dangermike> Amir880, i just couldnt read the articles :(
<sap> umm.. any ideas for starting geoip?
<TheOomph> can anyone help me please?
<ere4si> archman, /etc/hosts I think
<TheOomph> I must work with my computer
<Amir880> oh ok thanx for the help man
<ewook> we all do.
<Dangermike> sap geoip tab tab
<Dangermike> sap you will see 2 programs installed
<ere4si> TheOomph, did you md5 the disk?
<Dangermike> man geoiplookup
<TheOomph> what is md5?
<Dangermike> :|
<wasabi_> i'm trying to change the font display for 9menu, the manual says -font fname; i've tried using arial or arial.tff but nothing works. what exactly is fname referring to?
<Dangermike> TheOomph, you said it worked on a 2nd pc right?
<archman> ere4si: yeah, thanks, i want to disable auto-connect, there is not an option; how to do that?
<TheOomph> yes
<sap> Dangermike, ok sounds good. so i'll read that now :)
<ere4si> !md5 | TheOomph
<ubotu> TheOomph: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dangermike> sap theirs also geoipupdate
<sap> what does it do?
<archman> ere4si: turning off roaming mode?
<Blouxou> TheOomph: It's an algorithm that you can run on data that basically creates a unique string from anything. If the data is changed in the slightest, the MD5 value will change. The idea is that we can use it to validate the ISO isn't corrupted - we know what the MD5 value of the perfect ISO is; and if there's any change in the data the MD5 will change
<Dangermike> sap also if this isnt to your liking go to synaptics and search for GeoIP
<Dangermike> sap i donno ive never used it
<Dangermike> sap i just noticed it installed it when i installed geoip-bin
<sap> Dangermike, ya i installed geoIP-bin from synaptic
<ere4si> archman, I don't use wireless - sorry - have rached the end of my knowledge there...
<sap> Dangermike, and there is only one "geoip" in synaptic
<ere4si> *reached
<archman> ere4si: do you know of any networking channel?
<Blouxou> TheOomph: e.g. I can calculate the MD5 value of "Hello world!" is 86fb269d190d2c85f6e0468ceca42a20, whereas the MD5 value of "Hello world" is 3e25960a79dbc69b674cd4ec67a72c62
<Dangermike> sap yes only one package but search the descriptions they could have different package names but still do GeoIP stuff :)
<ere4si> archman, can get u a link for wireless docs
<sap> Dangermike, oh i see. k ty
<ere4si> !wireless | archman
<ubotu> archman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Blouxou> If there's the slightest change in the ISO, such as a missing !, the slight change has a chance of breaking the entire installation in a very subtle manner, so we use MD5 to verify.
<salymiel> exit
<archman> ere4si: tnx !
<Dangermike> archman, it may be worth your time to man ifconfig
<ere4si> k
<Pendeta> How do you convert a pc into a thin client?
<Blouxou> Pendeta: Without significant hassle, you don't
<TheOomph> where can i download MD5SUMS?
<Dangermike> TheOomph, any ubuntu download site should host the md5
<Blouxou> Pendeta: Try gOS if you want an effective thin client; if a machine isn't already a thin client; well, it isn't a thin client
<Blouxou> Pendeta: gOS is designed around a low-spec system that relies heavily on network-provided services
<Dangermike> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<Blouxou> Pendeta: Also look into remove server logins and VNC
<z3wb> what ubuntu package do i install to get gsm support in alsa?
<Dangermike> TheOomph, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS change the version number for yours if your not running gutsy
<Blouxou> Is there anything like a perfect Ubuntu laptop? I want to get Ubuntu running on a laptop without too much grief and I'm happy to buy a new machine in order to do so.
<wasabi_> i'm trying to change the font display for 9menu, the manual says -font fname; i've tried using arial or arial.tff but nothing works. what exactly is fname referring to?
<archman> Dangermike: nothing, tnx anyway !
<ere4si> Pendeta, nfs mounts will help in that - or smba shares
<ere4si> *samba
<Dangermike> Blouxou, dell sells preinstall'ed ubuntu laptops if thats what your looking for
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, try system76
<Blouxou> Dangermike: Okay, amend that. I'm happy to buy a new non-dell machine to do so.
<Dangermike> lol
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: Cool, I'll take a look, thanks.
<Dangermike> well at least you have taste
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, np
<z3wb> Blouxou: from my experience, i've learned that most linux distros are trial-by-error. you put it on there, you find out what doesn't work, then you fix it, and learn something about linux/computers in the process
<TuTUXG_> Dangermike, lol
<Pendeta> Blouxou and ere4si, thanks I'll check into those things.
<ere4si> k
<TheOomph> I can't understand anything :(
<dgjones> !hcl | Blouxou, You could pick a laptop that suits you and then have look at the hardware compatibility lists to see whether people have installed and what issues they had
<ubotu> Blouxou, You could pick a laptop that suits you and then have look at the hardware compatibility lists to see whether people have installed and what issues they had: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<z3wb> so how do i get alsa to play gsm files?
<b_ecca> help with ipod-convenience using iphone, when using 'sudo iphone-mount' i get the error
<b_ecca> ssh: : Name or service not known, but i installed ssh already
<jenni> Can someone please help me with recordMyDesktop
<TuTUXG_> Dangermike, im not a dell hater, but i know ppl have really bad experience with dell
<Blouxou> Dangermike: Actually, the current generation of Dell hardware isn't too bad. It's just their customer support is terrible. I'm tired of threatening to sue them through an uninformed and poorly trained call centre worker with poor English.
<b_ecca> and i can connect using 'sudo ssh root@ip_address"
<Blouxou> Dangermike: Eventually, I managed to get a full refund on my first (and last) ever Dell purchase -- and keep the machine -- and I've decided never to do business with them again.
<popey> jenni: what's up?
<Dangermike> yeah the outsourced tech support is somewhat of a standard de facto these days
<jenni> popey, I want recordmydesktop to record what i hear, and not my mic
<Blouxou> Dangermike: Not really. The specialist builders don't outsource tech support.
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, dat happens with all major laptop vendors probly
<popey> jenni: I have never done that, sorry
<netron1234> dell have always been crappy. thats not exactly news.
<Blouxou> I don't care if they have to be ultra competitive as a major vendor. If that's what it takes to sell laptops cheap, I think I'll pay the premium.
<z3wb> is it even possible for alsa to handle gsm?
<krinns> helo
<krinns> guys
<Blouxou> dgjones: I'll look into that, but I might just go with system76
<krinns> any one knows my disk is giving bad sector erros
<z3wb> when i aplay gsm files i get nothing but white noise
<netron1234> you guys heard of system 76?
<krinns> i want to recover my data
<ere4si> !gsm-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsm-utils - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<netron1234> you want to recover your data?
<Dangermike> !info gsm-utils
<ubotu> gsm-utils (source: gsmlib): GSM mobile phone access applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-10ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Dangermike> z3wb, thats not w hat your looking for
<jenni> Can anyone tell me how to set recordMyDesktop to record what I hear (audio) instead of my mic
<z3wb> Dangermike: I know
<z3wb> that's some kind of SMS thing
<Dangermike> irda modem etc yeah
<TuTUXG_> jenni, i guess, change the audio input device?
<z3wb> if i could just get alsa to work with gsm files, then i can get asterisk set up
<jenni> recordmydesktop doesnt let u do that
<Dangermike> z3wb, sox can convert formats from what i am reading
<Blouxou> Haha, someone's been googlebombed. A search for system76 turns up wikipedia [[FUD]] on the first page of results.
<sap> Dangermike, unfortunately that tool isn't much descriptive . Rather I found a good online resource: http://www.geoiptool.com/ . Thnks for the help tho.
<Dangermike> sap np i didnt think you would fancy it but never-the-less glad you found a solution
<Blouxou> geoip?
<Blouxou> If it can be done programatically, Maxmind has the best solution.
<sap> Dangermike, and I also learned something new today . the "tab tab" thing u told me to search
<TheOomph> now I have the MD5SUMS archives
<Blouxou> sap: It works in IRC too ;)
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=51 looks nice
<Blouxou> (... on some clients.)
<Dangermike> sap hehe yeah thats a very cool time saver for looking for programs
<TheOomph> but I don't know what i must do
<sap> Dangermike, ya i knew abt it on irc but not in the terminal
<Dangermike> TheOomph, compare your iso image to the md5
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: I might get one of those actually, they seem quite decent
<TheOomph> How can icompare it?
<Dangermike> TheOomph, burn it at a slow rate, not as fast as possible
<Dangermike> if it matches
<Dangermike> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: $1902 -- ouch
<Dangermike> paying the premium
<Dangermike> :)
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, seems like they havent started to offer penryn yet
<Blouxou> I was originally hoping for a system off eBay
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: I can upgrade it manually
<hume> hi... a very basic issue with gimp: how do I set the color for pencil / paintbrush? cannot make it other than black right now..... anyone?
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, what did u add?
<Blouxou> Well, my budget is about US$1500, but I need some deceent specs (e.g. 2gb ram, a 7200rpm disk)
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: Err... well, just about everything, actually.
<hqxriven> hi
<hqxriven> helooo
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, I always upgrade the ram and hd myself, laptop vendors always overprice those stuff
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: Mainly Core 2 Duo T7700 2.4 GHz 800 MHz FSB 4 MB L2 ( +$265.00 ), 4 GB - 2 x 2 GB DDR2 667 MHZ ( +$150.00 ), 200 GB 7200 RPM SATA ( +$220.00 ), Extra 9 Cell Lithium Ion ( +$129.00 )
<smacky1> check this out i just build a amd quad  and ubuntu wont install at lease the i386 any idea;s
<erawfish_> smacky1: more info needed
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, T7300 or T7500 is good enough, 4 gb ram may only take about half the price if u buy it somewhere else
<u007-1> hi, anyone know how to create a shortcut / launcher on gnome desktop which execute the binary at the binary home directory?
<cminion> anybody can help me with an openSSH problem. Nobody's answering on the dedicated channel.
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: But then I'd have to install it.
<Dangermike> u007-1, right click -> create launcher
<erawfish_> !ask | cminion
<ubotu> cminion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aimaz> u007-1: right click on the desktop, click create launcher, in "command" put the full path to the binary
<Blouxou> I'm an accountant, and certainly not a geek, let alone someone capable of installing RAM, even if it only means sliding away a panel and inserting some sticks of memory.
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: And I figure if I'm buying a new machine I might as well get the best
<u007-1> aimaz: i want it to execute in the binary path
<Blouxou> (within reasonably bounds...)
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, i c..
<Dangermike> Blouxou, although its usually pretty painless i have managed to catch a pc on fire by installing ram before ;P
<Dangermike> random freak accident
<Blouxou> Dangermike: How very reassuring :P
<u007-1> Danermike - i need it to have pwd on the same path as the binary...
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, actually install rams / hdd is pretty easy
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, but not with sony laptops
<Dangermike> as aimaz just use the full path then if it needs to ask for privileges start with `gksu /path/to/binary`
<Dangermike> as aimaz just said*
<Dangermike> u007-1,
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, as far as i know dell hp toshiba acer and lenovo laptops are all esay to upgrade
<epibox> could someone tell me where gnome stores the .xml containing the menu items in the main menu?
<epibox> or isn't it an .xml?
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: I'd rather take it to the store anyway
<Dangermike> probably .gnome
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: In which case I'm going to be thoroughly overcharged and I might as well get it OEM
<epibox> I looked inside .gnome and .gnome2, can't locate it
<Dangermike> .gnome2*
<Dangermike> ah
<TuTUXG_> Blouxou, if u wanna just pick the the highest spec the vendor gonna offer, im afraid the price gonna be expensive anyway
<smacky1> I just build a amd quad four on a M2A-Vm Asus board with four gigs of ram and I cant get ubuntu 7.10 I385 to install
<u007-1> Dangermike - thank you, my shortcut got space, thats why it didnt work :) thanks
<smacky1> opps I386
<Blouxou> TuTUXG_: In which case I should really get a used but fairly recent model with hardware support
<Dangermike> epibox, i dont know but i do know you can run alacarte for the menu editor
<Dangermike> epibox, theirs also another menu editor (gui) in system->prefs
<Amaranth> What's the problem?
<Amaranth> Dangermike: That's just alacarte again
<Dangermike> lol your right
<Wind``> hey guys, i have a serious porblem
<Amaranth> Dangermike: You can get to alacarte through right cick->Edit Menus, System->Preferences->Main Menu, and just running 'alacarte'
<Dangermike> i though they looked different but when i took a double take
<Dangermike> they were the same :|
<Wind``> switched to the KDE session and when i tried to switch back none of the panels/menus/desktop loads
<Wind``> everything is up, but i can't seea anything.
<josh13> hi
<Wind``> any ideas how to fix this?
<Amaranth> epibox: The GNOME menu follows the freedesktop.org standards for menu systems. It uses an XML menu for layout and ini-type files for the actual entries in the menu
<Amaranth> epibox: The system version of the menu is in /etc/xdg/menus/ but you can also create user versions in ~/.config/menus/
<z3wb> ok
<z3wb> i installed sox
<z3wb> and using the play command i can play gsm files perfectly
<Dangermike> z3wb, cool! :)
<z3wb> chan_oss still produces garbled sound, chan_alsa still produces no sound at all
<smacky1> wow i build this powerful machine and ubuntu can't handle it ...go figure...lol
<Amaranth> epibox: alacarte creates a user menu and merges the system menu into it (there is an xml tag to do this) then all of its changes automatically go on top of the system layout
<josh13> i have a backup file "foo.txt" obtained with crontab -l > foo.txt . I'm on another computer, I would like to crontab -e with foo.txt as input... how can i do that ?
<ndlovu> if I install a .bin file on ubuntu, is there an easy way to uninstall it later?
<Amaranth> epibox: what in particular did you need to know?
<Amaranth> ndlovu: nope
<erawfish_> smacky1: apparently you cannot answer question siether. so have fun solving your problems alone. HAND
<ndlovu> Amaranth, does it depend on the application, or is there just never a way?
<erawfish_> ndlovu: depends on the file. usually not
 * Wind`` sighs
<Dangermike> smacky1, as it was said before more info is needed on what is happening
<amitprakash_> whats the app which lets you select gdm login theme
<ndlovu> tks
<Amaranth> ndlovu: Sometimes they'll be nice and include an uninstaller but basically the only way is to find all the files it installed manually and remove them
<smacky1> after the reboot it go'es to a black login in screen
<Amaranth> amitprakash_: System->Administration->Login Window
<Dangermike> smacky1, can you switch to a terminal and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> amitprakash_: I wouldn't get to attached to theming gdm though, in Ubuntu 8.10 (October 2008) we'll have a new rewritten version of gdm that doesn't do theming
<smacky1> no sir
<z3wb> so still no working sound in asterisk for me >:I
<Amaranth> smacky1: nvidia geforce 8000 series
<Amaranth> smacky1: ?
<smacky1> yes
<MasterRat> got a ps2/n64 to usb converter... and it's bein a finicky sort. got it to respond in jstest ONCE and recognized in PCSX2 once... now it's poofed again, tho js1 is still there.... any ideas?
<Amaranth> smacky1: did you install and enable the nvidia driver already?
<smacky1> yes
<ndlovu> Amaranth, I've heard of an app called checkinstall that supposedly keeps track of such things for installing source files - do you know if it works for .bin files also?
<Amaranth> ndlovu: it doesn't
<Amaranth> smacky1: interesting, what card is it and what driver version did you install?
<ndlovu> Amaranth, thanks
<amitprakash_> Amaranth, whats it called tho? gdm-theme-selector or ?
<smacky1> hold on let me get you that infor
<Amaranth> amitprakash_: gksudo gdmsetup
<smacky1> my video is xfx Nvidia Geforce 8400 gs
<Amaranth> smacky1: and you installed the nvidia-glx-new package for the driver?
<smacky1> yes
<Amaranth> !info nvidia-glx-new gutsy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<Platero> I have chek the md5
<Platero> it don't match
<Wind``> oof.
<Amaranth> smacky1: oh, the driver in gutsy is too old
<Platero> what must i do now?
<smacky1> wow
<Amaranth> smacky1: you need to install the one from nvidia.com manually
<Dangermike> smacky1, its not supported but if you can get into the system using vesa drivers envy was easy to go through
<Amaranth> smacky1: for now boot in recovery mode (option on the grub menu) and uninstall nvidia-glx-new, then when you reboot you should get a somewhat working X back
<Dangermike> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Amaranth> smacky1: then you can get the new driver
<Wind``> Amaranth, after switching to KDS on gutsy i can't switch back to genome
<Wind``> KDE
<Amaranth> smacky1: in recovery mode run `apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new && reboot`
<smacky1> Amaranth i did the envy thingy
<Wind``> any ways to make the panels/menus load?
<Amaranth> smacky1: oh
<Dangermike> smacky1, go back to envy and choose the uninstall option
<Amaranth> smacky1: in that case i have no idea what it did to your system or how to go about helping
<Amaranth> Wind``: sorry, i'm not sure what you mean
<Wind``> after the login i get a blank desktop
<Dangermike> smacky1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MasterRat> wait, whats wrong with the envy way? :/
<Dangermike> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<smacky1> so to much CARD ?
<Wind``> it's there, but i can't see it.
<Dangermike> smacky1, probably bad drivers
<Amaranth> MasterRat: The only version of envy I'd recommend using is the one that only works with hardy (Ubuntu 8.04)
<Dangermike> or wrong drivers
<Dangermike> *
<Amaranth> MasterRat: Older versions did some bad things
<TheOomph> my md5 don't match what must i do
<Dangermike> redownload
<TheOomph> ok
<TheOomph> thanks
<MasterRat> huh, seems to have worked ok here :/ tho PCSX2 is touch and go and the graphics are garbled... might be related, might just be poor emulation, tho the game i tested is listed as playable
<Dangermike> Amaranth, do you know how to diagnose a firefox and epiphany seg fault from the crash reports i see the memory maps etc. but i dont really know where to start :\ this is a brand new install of Gutsy
<dgjones> MasterRat, kernel updates are likely to cause you to end up with a broken system once you've used Envy, you end up having to reinstall envy after updates to the kernel
<Wind``> bah. never mind.
<MasterRat> t-riffic.
<Blouxou> How is it that just as search volume for "linux" declines, search volume for "ubuntu" increases in almost perfect proportion?
<smacky1> I have a junky card i hate to put it in this machine  that i used on my old machine that work on unbuntu
<Blouxou> http://www.google.com/trends/viz?q=ubuntu,+linux&date=all&geo=all&graph=weekly_img&ctab=2&sa=N
<Amaranth> Dangermike: run sudo apport-gtk /var/crash/<name of crash file> and let it send the crash data to launchpad
<Amaranth> Dangermike: it'll automatically get us a stacktrace and such
<Dangermike> kk
<b4l74z4r> i'm awaiting x-fi support in ubuntu
<smacky1> ok y'all thanks for your help back to the drawing board
<niketas> Guys, does anybody now how to use shortcuts when I'm switched to another language keyobord layout?
<niketas> E.g. when I press Ctrl+C, it doesn't work till I switch back to English
<anne795> hi, i was wondering if anyone can help me set up an ubuntu wireless router :) !
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> niketas, u have to switch back to english i guess
<bain> clear
<bain> arg
<fract^wizz> Ehm, maybe a little weird question, i remember last time i used ubuntu and i had to edit some kind of "list" or configuration file to get access to download some programs in the "add/remove" thingie, i hope you know what i mean.
<Dangermike> fract^wizz, system->admin->software sources
<johanpre44> Hi everyone! I need help with getting a serial impact printer to work with Ubuntu (7.10), can anyone maybe give me some pointers?
<Dangermike> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArmedKing> Hey all, I'm about to change my data partition's Format, What Linux File system is best for saving large amounts of data?
<fract^wizz> Dangermike, Oh thanks! Thats it :)
<Dangermike> ArmedKing, im no expert on the matter but i stick with ext3 and i use ext2 on my older laptops with lower system specs
<bain> fract^wizz: You can use the "Software Sources" option in System->Administration as well
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fract^wizz, ext3 is fine
<ere4si> niketas, in your non-english language - is the c still just c or diff?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> johanpre44, system->admin ->printer
<fract^wizz> bain, Yeah, he said that too a little earlier =) Thanks anyway
<niketas> ere4si, I suppose Ubuntu thinks it should be different, but why shortcuts aren't multi-layout?
<lunks> I have 2 drivers available for my wireless card, bcm43xx and b43. Right now, b43 is being used, but I'd like to use bcm43xx. How to I make the switch? Just blacklisting b43 didn't work.
<johanpre44> OK, I've got the printer configuration tool open now. Searching for printers does not show my Serial Printer (but it shows all the network printers etc). There is also not option to select for printer connected to a serial port (the parralel port is in the list)
<ere4si> niketas, I'm not on gnome atm - isn't there a profile or similar?
<niketas> ere4si, a profile of shortcuts, layout or user -- what profile?
<tarelerulz> If you make home movie that is on a dvd recorder cam and you convert to say avi or ogg or what  doe when you put it back on a dvdr does it have to be 4.7 gb ?
<b4l74z4r> anxiously awaiting x-fi drivers
<hwilde> what is xfi ?
<b4l74z4r> soundblaster x-fi
<Dangermike> tarelerulz, no it doesnt have to be the full size of the dvd
<Dangermike> tarelerulz, my "backups" of my movies are usually around 700mb but i still put them on a dvd
<niketas> hwilde, XFI is a 10 gigabit per second chip-to-chip electrical interface specification defined as part of the XFP multi-source agreement. (c) Wiki
<hwilde> ooo
<hwilde> so it is faster than pci xpress ?
<tarelerulz> Dangermike:  What if you wanted to play them back on normal dvd player ?
<rnartos> how can I configure plone over apache2?
<niketas> hwilde, I suppose so
<rnartos> I mean the 8080 to 80
<ere4si> niketas, I'm on my fluxbox box atm so can't explore for you - I remember there was an option but not the name
<b4l74z4r> x-fi is a family of soundcards from creative
<Dangermike> tarelerulz, your dvd player will need to support those codes if their avi. Its called raw format and its usually found in the user manual of the dvd player
<Dangermike> tarelerulz, you could always convert to dvd format if it doesnt play raw format
<niketas> ere4si, maybe you can say what I'm generally supposed to do?
<Dangermike> but any newer dvd player will do so
<MasterRat> any joydev experts about?
<Dangermike> rnartos, you need to change the listening port
<tyguaike> 有用LumaQQ的吗
<rnartos> how?
<rnartos> default is Listen 80
<tyguaike> have use LumaQQ?
<hwilde> rnartos, add another line that says  Listen 8080
<ere4si> niketas, nope - but there is an option - I'll google it
<niketas> Emmm... Sorry, bb evrybody
<Dangermike> can you telnet localhost 80 and GET ?
<rnartos> ok
<tyguaike> 有中国的吗
<hwilde> tyguaike, what language are you trying to speak here
<ere4si> tyguaike, english
<tyguaike> im is china
<gerro> I get this error a lot on dmesg "eth0: phy reset until link is up" and I can only go to google.com while every other site doesn't work. resolv.conf has correct dns information and I can ping my router, strangely though I can't go to my routers ip address through the browser. I tried w3m and I could enter the login info for router but then nothing happened.
<tyguaike> no english
<ere4si> !ch
<tyguaike> yes CH
<tyguaike> you see
<ere4si> !ch
<Dangermike> rnartos, http://docs.neuroinf.de/PloneBook/ch2.rst  read the linux/mac section
<tarelerulz> That part about converting to .avi to dvd vob or what every .  Surely they would not need to take up 4.7 gb . So you could put couple of your home movie on there ?
<tyguaike> yes ch langua
<_ruben> !cn
<tyguaike> 有用LumaQQ?
<hwilde> !xinoise
<hwilde> where is the bot at
<Dangermike> tarelerulz, it can if you add menus and such but it doesnt have to be the full size of the dvd its the format that your dvd player is going to care about not the size of the file
<Irfan> hai
<tyguaike> have use LumaQQ for ubuntu?
 * MasterRat points at ubotu
<ere4si> thnx _ruben
<_ruben> some1 needs to do some cpr on ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dangermike> heh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tyguaike> ok
<MasterRat> yah. what he said
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinoise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dangermike> lol
<hwilde> tyguaike, /join #ubuntu-cn
<MasterRat> apt-get install wrking-joydev
<MasterRat> package not found. :(
<hwilde> !find joydev
<Dangermike> !info pound-joystick-with-hammer
<MasterRat> hwilde:  it was sarcasm....?
<MasterRat> Dangermike: thought about that, but the joystick itself works fine...
<userbn_> hsi
<hwilde> MasterRat, I didn't know ubotu had a sense of humor like that lol
<ere4si> Dangermike, use debian do you?
<rnartos> can anyone help me on plone on apache
<ubotu> Package/file joydev does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package pound-joystick-with-hammer does not exist in gutsy
<ganesh> hello please , i created a livecd based on ubuntu ,but it is not working , i found the error it is due to aufs,
<gerro> ganesh: is that a type of file system? try using ext2
<fract^wizz> Is it worth upgrading to 7.10 ?
<gerro> pretty much
<Dangermike> i like it
<rnartos> how can I forward 8080 request to 80 in apache??
<gerro> martos: use loopback
<ganesh> gerro, sorry some network problem
<gerro> ganesh no prob me too can't figure out why my system only can go to google.com and keeps spitting out errors
<swombat> My server is configured with the domain mydomain.com. However, the MX record points somewhere else (and mail from any other server works fine). Yet when I try to send a mail to something@mydomain.com from my server, it always gets swallowed and never arrives anywhere. What am I supposed to do to tell my server not to do that?
<ganesh> gerro, edit your firefox
<MasterRat> swombat: are you runnin local DNS?
<gerro> ganesh: edit it how?
<swombat> MasterRat: don't think so
<rnartos> how can I check if mod_rewrite is working?
<MasterRat> swombat: actually, more specifically... if you're using a mailserver to send to that domain, but the mailserver "knows" its responsible for that domain, its unlikely to send it anywhere
<ganesh> gerro, edit->preference->save some page as your home page
<MasterRat> swombat: other than to itself, of course.
<swombat> MasterRat: that's what i thought - so how do I tell postfix to let my mails go? :-)
<osfameron> hi - I've managed to disable my microphone
<osfameron> can anyone tell me what the defaul sound settings are for Gutsy ?
<MasterRat> swombat: go where? as far as its concerned... it owns that mail domain :/
<gerro> ganesh: but how will that fix the problem?
<Dangermike> osfameron, alsamixer
<swombat> MasterRat: exactly. I want to tell it it doesn't own that domain as far as receiving mail is concerned
<osfameron> I tried everything as "Auto detect" or "ALSA" but I'm still getting nothing in sound recorder or skype call test
<osfameron> Dangermike: ok, I've used alsamixer-gui
<Dangermike> is it unmuted
<Dangermike> and tured up
<Dangermike> turned*
<MasterRat> swombat: then... why run it at all? I suppose you could configure it to be responsible for a bogus domain, but then no mail sent to you will arive.
<swombat> I want to send mail
<swombat> that's why i have postfix on there
<osfameron> Dangermike: which?  I have Capture and Capture1 turned up and unmuted
<MasterRat> swombat: are you spamming? /:)
<swombat> ...
<MasterRat> BURN!
<MasterRat> !info pitchforks-and-flaming-tar
<ubotu> Package pitchforks-and-flaming-tar does not exist in gutsy
<swombat> yes, I need to send a hundred bajillion emails about a new viagra recipe that also makes you rich, immortal, and attractive to young nymphomaniacs
<ere4si> swombat, might be a question for #ubuntu-server :)
<swombat> :-P
<ganesh> gerro, you told that firefox is always going to google.com, remove the page from preference, then it wont go to google.com
<gerro> ganesh: no I said I can "only" go to google.com any other place won't load
<MasterRat> swombat: just remove whatever domain it thinks its responsible for... should still be able to send... I think. specifically how to do that, I dunno
<swombat> hmm
<osfameron> Dangermike: also, if I set the internal mic volume up, that appears to be a monitor (so I can hear myself typing/speaking as I do it, but it doesn't record... at least I know the mic is still working...)
<Dangermike> osfameron, mic boost seems to help mine enough to make it sound like my mike is not working
<MasterRat> but yah, go try a server app. the only mailserver I'm familiar with is exchange
<hwilde> swombat, on your server what do you get if you type "nslookup yourdomain.com"
<MasterRat> err, server chan, not app
<Dangermike> osfameron, i dont know about recording i dont really use mine but i can hear myself in the speakers :\
<swombat> answer points to self
<swombat> but does not include MX records
<ganesh> gerro, ok you do one thing , remove the firefox completely & reinstall it again
<osfameron> Dangermike: hehe
<MasterRat> swombat: which would indicate you *are* running DNS, more than likely
<illethal> Hey does anyone know how I could get Thunar on Gnome?
<Dangermike> gerro use diff nameservers like opendns
<swombat> the server giving the answer is not self
<Dangermike> nameserver 208.067.222.222
<Dangermike> nameserver 208.67.220.220
<swombat> it's another one on the local network though
 * osfameron will try rebooting and see if that helps...
<burkmat> Auto fs-check on boot gave me a nasty error, and it's saying "Inode 1119915 has illegal block(s). Clear<y>?" - I guess I'll have to answer yes, but I'm wondering: What will this do to my fs?
<MasterRat> swombat - nslookup <enter> set type=mx <enter> domainname.com
<swombat> it has the correct MX there
<hwilde> swombat, now what if you tracepath
<Dangermike> gerro, you can edit /etc/resolv.conf but make a backup or comment out your other entries see if it doesnt help
<swombat> tracepath??
<hwilde> swombat, tracepath yourdomain.com
<gerro> Dangermike: resolv.conf has the correct info, I think the problem is my ethernet card doesn't support ipv6 at all
<Dangermike> :/
<gerro> Dangermike: but I remove support for that everytime anyway so I shouldn't have bothered troubling you
<Dangermike> couldnt tell 'ya my isp doesnt support it
<swombat> hwilde: you mean traceroute?
<gerro> Dangermike: even if you don't use it, its on by default and bugs most every network able device
<Dangermike> ah
<hwilde> swombat, no I mean tracepath just type it in already man
<swombat> yeah, that wasn't found
<swombat> it's not on apt either
<hwilde> /usr/bin/tracepath
<Dangermike> ^
<cpk1> any tips on figuring out a kernel panic "not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt"
<Dangermike> i have it
<hwilde> locate tracepath
<Dangermike> which tracepath
<swombat> hwilde: only got traceroute there
<hwilde> what distribution are you running man
<swombat> ah crap. this one's a debian box.
<swombat> lol. sorry
<osfameron> gah, this is utterly broken.  The volume control is supposed to control PCM, but my volume buttons are affecting the microphone monitor volume instead
<hwilde> swombat, anyways traceroute it or whatever
<tarelerulz> Have any of you ever try to get a Yahoo linux client that did audio and video ? I  found gyachI ,but it ask for really old version of alsa . Should I install the old version or would that miss my system up ?
<hwilde> tarelerulz, pidgin works pretty good
<swombat> 1 hop
<swombat> straight to self
<swombat> which is expected for mydomain.com
<fract^wizz> How do i show the list of people in the channel in XChat ? :O
<danand> tarelerulz - probably not a good idea to install the old version of alsa. you will run into loads of problems
<tarelerulz> hwilde:  if text world that is great idea ,but I would like to use voice ? Is a update client that would do that?
<Dangermike> view->userlist?
<fract^wizz> Dangermike, i dont have that
<Dangermike> its in XChat 2.8.4
<fract^wizz> Dangermike, so i have to like, update it ?
<Dangermike> i suppose if you wanted to..otherwise im sure its in the settings somewhere
<Dangermike> i dont recall using versions without that setting so i couldn't tell 'ya where at it is but its probably worth updating if you cant find it
<fract^wizz> Ive been looking around for a while now, but i guess ill find it, it would be kinda weird otherwise ^
<jKrypt> hello all
<burkmat> What effect can a .cso file have on a system? It seems that by simply putting it in ~/ I managed to screw up the fs and had to fix it. Seems very strange.
<nraic> I have been able to install previous versions of ubuntu before. I am having problems with 7.10, X seems to go out of range for my monitor, I get no signal.
<nraic> I have got a 8500GT card
<Dangermike> nraic, what are you using as the driver and have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nraic> Dangermike, I am just using the boot cd, how can I do that command from a boot cd?
<Dangermike> you can try to switch to another terminal
<Mr_Awesome> how can i make the ls comand always mean ls -B ?
<hwilde> alias
<hwilde> Mr_Awesome, in your .bashrc file there are some examples for ls
<Mr_Awesome> hwilde: ah, thanks :)
<rara_jelek_> ada yang dari indonesia g""?????????????????????????/
<rara_jelek_> tolongnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<dgjones> !in | rara_jelek_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dgjones> !id | rara_jelek_
<simion314> how can i make in compiz my task bar look like in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvnQE1EAEZY?
<ubotu> rara_jelek_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Impy^> hi where are wallpapers saved on ubuntu?
<Dangermike> Impy^, right click properties you can change background there
<Dangermike> Impy^, /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/
<Impy^> dangermike yeah i know that but i was wondering if ubuntu had a folder where those wallpapers were found?
<Impy^> so i could put more in it
<Dangermike> theirs an add button there also
<Impy^> ahh excelent i'll have a look now cheers dangermike :)
<Dangermike> simion314, look for awn and avant
<Dangermike> its separate from compiz
<NineTeen67Comet> I asked this in ubuntu-server a second ago, but that room appears to be null ..
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. fired up a new box tossed Ubuntu Server 8.04 Alpha5 (AMD64bit) and it is not playing nice with bash_completion. It'll finish out directories (sudo /etc/apac<tab>) but not applications .. like sudo aptit<tab> inst<tab> smartmo<tab> .. it just beeps.
<Impy^> Dangermike when i try move wallpapers to that directory it says i don't have permission to write to this folder?
<dgjones> NineTeen67Comet, you might stand a better chance of getting a response in #ubuntu+1, thats were support is for Hardy, there won't be as many people there, but they'll be using/testing Hardy
<Dangermike> Impy^, then sudo its owned by root
<NineTeen67Comet> dgjones: thanks mate ..
<b4l74z4r> i own everything
<Impy^> watcha mean?
<khin> hi, im trying to convert a pdf to jpg
<Dangermike> sudo cp Impy^
<khin> how do i do this
<Dangermike> khin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60659
<Dangermike> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-May/115526.html
<Jonathan_Ellis> I had a power cut and now ubuntu gusty gibbon wont start. The boot loader works and I can start ubuntu in recovery mode but not graphical mode. Can anyone help please?
<Dangermike> have you tried to reconfigure x?
<Jonathan_Ellis> Im sorry I dont know how to
<Jonathan_Ellis> I am at the boot loader screen now#
<Dangermike> have you tried failsafe graphics?
<Jonathan_Ellis> No. Again, I dont know how to do that
<Echoside> Hello everyone. :)
<david_> yo
<david_> anyone there
<Echoside> Yeah
<david_> o
<ere4si> Jonathan_Ellis, boot in recovery mode and type    startx    - anything happen?
<david_> this linux thing is driving me insane
<Echoside> Whats going on?
<david_> im a windows user
<Echoside> What's your problem?
<david_> internet windows close randomly
<Dangermike> david_, run firefox from terminal and see what the error is
<david_> youtube doesn't work properly, although i have a 128 nvidia geforce
<aguitel> anyone use eeepc ?
<Dangermike> Jonathan_Ellis, if you get an error while trying startx reconfigure x by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg use the vesa drivers just to see if you can startx
<david_> i dunno how to use terminal too
<Dangermike> david_, applications->Accessories->terminal
<Dangermike> similar to windows
<david_> driving me insane
<Echoside> david_: Youtube.com wont work untill you install java.
<david_> yeh i aready did that
<david_> the video isn;t smooth
<cuong> ko hieu
<david_> it works but its not smooth graphics
<Jonathan_Ellis> ere4si: I have just tried booting in normal mode and pressing CTRL ALT F1. fsck reports "Inode 1130056 has illegal blocks. Unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually. fsck died with exit status 4. Please repair the file system manually". Last time I started in recovery mode it asked this and I ran fsck I thought it had fixed everything. I will try fsck again
<Echoside> Are you useing the proprietary drivers from nvidia or the open source drivers?
<cuong> asfjf
<cuong> hello
<david_> i haven't installed any drivers for my video yet
<aguitel> anyone use eeepc ?
<st9_> david_: read the NVidia Driver section at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Dangermike> david_, system->admin->restricted driver manager
<ere4si> Jonathan_Ellis, you  need to run fsck on unmounted partitions - can't run on a partition you're using
<ce_airmata> the_blues
<ganesh> how to enable the aufs in live cd
<st9_> david_: and also install the flash plugin for firefox, instructions there also
<cuong> help me
<luca> ciao
<cuong> i have't intall vmware tool
<david_> i can't find 'restricted driver manager under admin
<Platero> I have download again ubuntu 7.10, the md5match and i have burn it on a CD but it gives the same error
<Dangermike> TheOomph, what was the error again?
<luca> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<david_> oi yeh
<TheOomph> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7672/error002dd8.jpg
<TheOomph> http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/2679/error001dz5.jpg
<david_> does anyone know where i can download and install linux puppy???
<Dangermike> TheOomph, beyond me man
<eltopo> Hi
<Dangermike> david_ google
<dgjones> david_, off topic for here, but www.puppylinux.org
<david_> yes i've tried that already
<Echoside> david_: Yeah a bit off topic, but you can also check out http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy
<jtravnick> whats a good player I can use to set up a play list of my music?
<eltopo> private
<erUSUL> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<goniochromism> hiho, anyone know what's the deal with swap partitions?
<Wobbley> hmmm
<Dangermike> jtravnick, i prefer Audacious
<ere4si> david_, the site had a virus attack - wait a day or two
<TheOomph> Dangermike, When I try to Start the live CD I see this:http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/2679/error001dz5.jpg
<Echoside> jtravnick, I like rhythmbox myself.
<Wobbley> gonio just search the internett
<goniochromism> on my xp machine i got 2GB of RAM, so I disable swapping - and I almost never run out of space..
<Wobbley> gives the best explenation
<david_> o
<Wobbley> what a swap is
<david_> R U SERIOUS??
<goniochromism> is that viable under linux as well?
<erUSUL> goniochromism: you need at least one  with the size of you ram (at least) to suspend to disk
<ere4si> david_, there is a #puppylinux
<ere4si> yep
<Wobbley> double the ram size is what people take usually
<Wobbley> although i dont wanna spend 8gbs on swap T,T
<mohamed__> hello all of you
<jtravnick> Echoside, i tried rhythmbox but getting an error in there and its saying its a bug
<Echoside> david, You can also check out http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy if www.puppylinux.org is down.
<goniochromism> but why would I "want" to be swapping?
<mohamed__> someone help me out to figure out the external hdd problem
<Wobbley> no no gonio
<Jonathan_Ellis> ere4si: I just discovered that! It asked do I want to continue and I said no. However, e2fsck is now saying "/dev/sdb5 contains a file system with errors, check forced. Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks and sizes. Inode 1130056 has illegal block(s). Clear?" Should I respond yes or no?
<goniochromism> it just takes away CPU and I/O cycles and
<Wobbley> swap is something the system uses
<Wobbley> windows has it aswell
<goniochromism> yea but in windows you can disabble it
<Echoside> jtravnick, run rhythmbox from a terminal and post the error.
<erUSUL> goniochromism: what you want is irrelevan what matter is what the kernel wants or decides or needs
<goniochromism> runs much faster that way
<jtravnick> Dangermike,  is there a site for that one so i can check it out?
<Wobbley> like eru put it ØP
<TheOomph> how to fix my problem?
<ere4si> Jonathan_Ellis, yes - is the response ther
<ere4si> *e
<Wobbley> i dun know i keep swap one cause try not to tinker too much in windows xP
<Dangermike> jtravnick, http://audacious-media-player.org/
<david_> .....yeh
<david_> i see no download
<TheOomph> :'(
<Jonathan_Ellis> ere4si: Thanks. Do I keep responding yes to the remaining problems? "too many illegal blocks in inode 1130056" I dont want to shag the filesystem any worse than it is already
<LukeL> Wobbley, google this "ubuntu swappiness" then make a small swap partition and make the value high so it hardly ever swaps
<Dangermike> TheOomph, again beyond me i dont know why your getting stacktrace etc.
<goniochromism> it's just that I don't want to dedicate any space (let alone a whole disk partition) to swapping when I don't really need it..
<Wobbley> oh i wasent asking luke gonio was :P
<Wobbley> thanks though! <3
<jtravnick> Echoside, not showing an error but i know its something about import error
<mohamed__> hello iclebyte
<LukeL> ah sorry, goniochromism look at my message to wobbley
<ere4si> Jonathan_Ellis, never had this prob - if I have issues I boot the live cd and run fsck from it
<Echoside> david_, http://iso.linuxquestions.org/puppy-linux/puppy-linux-3.01/
<goniochromism> ah ok luke will check it out
<Wobbley> anyways i got a question
<Wobbley> how much does swapping effect it?
<Wobbley> are we like talking 1% or 10%?
<dgjones> goniochromism, swap only gets used when needed though, do you use suspend? you'd need swap then to suspend to disk
<Echoside> jtravnick, So, the program is running just haveing a problem importing your songs?
<Wobbley> (since we started the swapping discussin)
<LukeL> hard drives are much much slower than ram, so if your system has to swap memory all the time it will be much slower
<willscarlet^^> im having trouble talking to my bluetooth phone, when I know my PC is bluetooth enabled.    Is there some bluetooth ubuntu software I should have installed ??
<jtravnick> Echoside, yep
<LukeL> however systems with low amounts of ram need swap to run more than 1 program etc
<Wobbley> so wait, i am choking my system by turning swap one? :S
<Wobbley> i got 4gigs xP
<Echoside> jtravnick, did you install the mp3 codecs (assuming your trying to import mp3s)
<ere4si> Wobbley, I turn swap off - have 1G mem so it wasn't used
<goniochromism> I don't really know about the speed increase, but when I hear me HD - I can be sure it's not because of swapping ;)
<Hamidreza> hi hello
<Hamidreza> please help to Me 1
<LukeL> well, you may want to look at that link as well.. the swapiness value can be used to warrent when the system swaps
<goniochromism> windows swaps when *required*, but it also swaps when it *thinks* it's useful..
<LukeL> people with A LOT of ram that don't run a million programs can use a very high swapiness
<Echoside> jtravnick, They dont come pre installed. Try useing Synaptic and searching for Rhythembox, and looking for a package relating to mp3s. (dont know the name off hand)
<dgjones> !ask | Hamidreza
<ubotu> Hamidreza: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Wobbley> what do you consider ALOT?
<Wobbley> cause i tend to run like 10 program at once
<LukeL> for desktops.. 1gb +
<Wobbley> programs
<LukeL> is quite a lot
<jtravnick> Echoside, as far as i know i did im able to play them on totom
<Wobbley> so with 4 gid i can turn it off in linux?
<Wobbley> what if i decide to use wine though?
<Wobbley> still wont need it?
<Dangermike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Wobbley> oh cool thanks mike
<Echoside> jtravnick, Ok, let me see what i can find for ya quick.
<willscarlet^^> what software do you guys use for bluetooth communication and file transfer ??
<Dangermike> bluez i believe is the package
<Hamidreza> you Can Help to me ?
<Hamidreza> Please PM to ME !
<Dangermike> !ask | Hamidreza
<willscarlet^^> bluez?    cheers
<ubotu> Hamidreza: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hamidreza> Step 1 :  sudo eciadsl-config-text
<Hamidreza> =
<Hamidreza> ==== Configuration will be created with these values :
<Hamidreza>   + User          : admin
<Hamidreza>   + Password      : (hidden)
<Hamidreza>   + Provider      : Other
<FloodBot1> Hamidreza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wobbley> ok read through i need the swap i think xP
<Wobbley> dammit, anyone know how to tile the damn chat windows in xchat?
<Dangermike> Hamidreza, read the topic Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dgjones> Hamidreza, you need to ask a question, people don't know if they can help you until you do
<ere4si> Wobbley, I use tabs
<Echoside> jtravnick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Wobbley> well i would like it to be split into 4 smaller screens :S
<Wobbley> i use the secondary screen for monitoring and IRC
<Wobbley> and one IRC windows at 1440 x 900 is such a waste :(
<SatMan> I want to hide a windows appliation in ubuntu , is there a way?
<Echoside> jtravnick, Follow those instructions, restart rhythembox and see if that fixed the problem. If not, we can keep looking.
<ganesh> how to enable the aufs module  in live cd
<Dangermike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDUnionfsAlternativesSpec
<Dangermike> sounds like its just an idea at this moment ill still look around though
 * automato sings
<Piet44> someone knows a good hardware inventory tool?
<ere4si> Piet44, lshw
<Dangermike> ganesh, is this the eeepc?
<jtravnick> Echoside, yep already did that
<Echoside> jtravnick, Ok, just a sec. :)
<ere4si> jtravnick, are all your repositories enabled?
<jtravnick> ere4si, yes only one thats not is the cd
<neeto> How do I delete all files of a certain filetype from a lot of directories at once?
<Dangermike[AFK]> *.blah
<neeto> Like just clear <dir> and all subdirectories of *.blah
<neeto> And Dangermike[AFK] that's  not quite it :/
<Echoside> rm -r *.something
<neeto> Echoside: doesn't work either
<ere4si> rm *.blah
<neeto> ere4si: ok
<arthur_8200> hi
<Echoside> jtravnick, do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<geirha> neeto: find . -type f -name "*.foo" -exec echo {} \;  # if that looks good, replace echo with rm
<ere4si> neeto, that's for the /home/you folder
<neeto> ere4si: that didn't work either
<neeto> geirha: nice. thanks.
<jtravnick> Echoside, not sure hold on let me check
<Echoside> jtravnick, should be able to just to sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly   if its installed, it will say, if not, you can install it.
<arthur_8200> I have got a problem with my desktop. It shows the content of /home/arthur instead of /home/arthur/Desktop
<arthur_8200> Even when I go to Places --> Desktop I am in /home/arthur
<doccae> hi, "sudo: ./autogen.sh: command not found" does somebody know how to solve this?
<iceman> ok
<iceman> !here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about here - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iceman> am i in #ubuntu?
<Echoside> iceman, yes
<westxx> ..
<iceman> !me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dangermike[AFK]> doccae, is autogen.sh in the directory your in?
<geirha> arthur_8200: in gconf-editor : apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<iceman> ok, iam in #ubuntu now
<iceman> coz i am using irc toons!it is really bad
<jtravnick> Echoside, ok yes gstreamer ugly already installed, I realy do nead to get into using apt-get just still used to yum from fedora
<doccae> Dangermike, no, but i'm wondering why
<arthur_8200> @geirha should I only change the value to default?
<Echoside> jtravnick, What is the exact error its throwing out?
<arthur_8200> (false)
<ere4si> jtravnick, what happens if you browse to your mp3 folder and click an mp3?
<Dangermike> unless its in your path, if it is  you shouldnt be using ./, you need to be in that directory
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi there... i got 4 workspaces on my ubuntu - but when i go to the settings for keyboard shortcuts, it only lets me set shortcuts for switch to workspace 1 or 2 - 3 and 4 aren't listen. any idea how i can change this??
<jtravnick> ere4si, they play but whaty i was wanting was to set something up so it would take random songs and play without me having to go in and click on them
<Dangermike> pvh_sa|wrk, i use ccsm and change keyboard layout from there
<arthur_8200> Ok I will just try that... thank you
<arthur_8200> (im restarting now)
<pvh_sa|wrk> Dangermike, ccsm
<geirha> arthur_8200: it should be set to false ...
<pvh_sa|wrk> what's that?
<Dangermike> do you have compiz installed?
<ere4si> jtravnick, you can load files into r/box and then click the shuffle button(I think it's called) then play - click file in the top menu to load folders/files
<pvh_sa|wrk> Dangermike, yes, and its active
<bimboclaudio> ksin.net
<Dangermike> okay its the compizconfig settings manager
<foobar> how ubuntu does to have the firmwares of acx100 in the distro if the license of these firmwares doesn't allow redistribution ?
<jtravnick> Echoside, i get "Problem occurred without error being set. This is a bug in Rhythmbox or GStreamer"
<foobar> ubuntu has any special-separate license with Texas Instruments that allows that ?
<Jonathan_Ellis> I am trying to boot from the livecd using safe graphics mode but it hangs at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]". I am doing this so as to be able to run fsck. Any ideas?
<jtravnick> ere4si, the problem with doing that is have to many songs to go through was looking for something that would just go to my music folders and say hey lets play this one now
<ere4si> Jonathan_Ellis, has it gone past the login
<Dangermike> Jonathan_Ellis, can you change to console?
<afief> Jonathan_Ellis, well if it actually hangs you're in trouble... you might wanna try a more ummm... minimal distro like slackware which only loads the minimum(doesn't even mount your HDD) and try to boot that
<Jonathan_Ellis> ere4si: No it hasnt got to the login. Dangermike: How do I switch to console?
<ere4si> jtravnick, r/box lets you create a playlist - you won't get what you want without doing something to help
<Dangermike> Jonathan_Ellis, Ctrl-Alt-F2
<Dangermike> f3 f4 etc
<jtravnick> Echoside, could it have something with how i have my music set up? what I have in the music folder is a thrue z than in like a i have folders for each artist
<brandonc503> hey all. i only have selection of 800 600 and 640 480 for resolution.. ive had more.. friend had me edit file before but i dont remember. any help?
<ganesh> Dangermike, it is i386 machine
<Echoside> jtravnick, It shouldent, It should search all recursive folders.
<csaba_> right now pdf files are associated with the default document viewer.. how do i associate them with acroread?
<afief> brandonc503, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, adding them is quite easy IIRC
<jtravnick> Echoside, k thats what i thought
<ere4si> jtravnick, click view - you may not have all r/box windows showing
<Dangermike> csaba_, you should be able to right click the file ->properties ->open with
<csaba_> yes
<csaba_> but i want it to open with double-click
<jtravnick> ere what is happening is im getting an import error even before i try to play
<Dangermike> csaba_, if you choose the other option and close it will stay
<Dangermike> i just changed mine and it worked
<dooglus_> Frogzoo: huh?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I'm looking for an easy-to-use- EN/FR/GE translation dictionary .... any hints ?
<armenb> hm.
<csaba> ok fixed it thanks :)
<armenb> im having a problem upgrading from dapper to feisty.
<Jangari> google has your answers, AutoMatriX
<dooglus_> armenb: you're supposed to upgrade via edgy
<armenb> im getting a dependency problem with metacity that wont seem to go away no matter what combination of aptitude, apt-get -f install and apt-get -u dist-upgrade i run.
<armenb> any suggestions?
<dooglus_> armenb: you're supposed to upgrade via edgy
<armenb> edgy?
<dooglus_> armenb: you're supposed to upgrade via edgy
<Dangermike> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<armenb> hm.
<dooglus_> if comes between dapper and feisty
<dooglus_> (like how 'e' comes between 'd' and 'f')
<armenb> ah.
<armenb> i see.
<magnetron> armenb: if you upgrade ubuntu, you upgrade to the next version in order
<AutoMatriX> Jangari, if I was 'pleased' soooooomuch with google's answers, do you think I would bother the comunity ?
<armenb> so. is there a way i can effectively revert back to dapper easily?
<brandonc503> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58355/ here is my xorg.conf file.. what do i edit to get more resolutions, i only have 800 600 and 640 480
<dooglus_> armenb: no, you're screwed I think
<Echoside> jtravnick, I'm looking for possible solutions.
<armenb> heh.
<armenb> :-(
<ganesh> Dangermike, how to make work "aufs" in livecd
<dooglus_> armenb: wasn't it clear that there was a step missing between 'dapper' and 'feisty'?
<armenb> no.
<magnetron> fixres | brandonc503
<Dangermike> ganesh, i dont think you can unless you rebuild your kernel and snapshot it the only thing i could disk up was just talk about changing it out.
<dooglus_> armenb: ok, so maybe it's not clear from the names, but it's pretty obvious from the version numbers - there's clearly a step between 6.04 and 7.04 isn't there?
<magnetron> !fixres | brandonc503
<ubotu> brandonc503: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jtravnick> Echoside, k im starting to wonder if maybe its the files themselfs as I do have 11 songs that will play with no problems
<brandonc503> magnetron thanks
<Echoside> jtravnick, Are the files on a difforent partition then where Ubuntu is installed, in other words, are you trying to import songs from a ntfs drive?
<dooglus_> armenb: anyway, even if the weird naming and numbering schemes didn't tip you off, surely the big warning when you tried to upgrade was enough to tip you off?
<magnetron> cheers brandonc503
<Dangermike> lol
<armenb> i didn't see any such "big warning"
<ganesh> Dangermike, i compiled the aufs with kernel which i compiled
<jtravnick> Echoside, no there on this partition in my music folder
<dooglus_> armenb: oh, that's right.  there isn't one.  but this is "linux for human beings" isn't it?  are you saying you're not human?
<armenb> heh.
<ganesh> Dangermike, i am not enaling the aufs option while compilng the kernel
<armenb> well, i may not be too screwed.
<jtravnick> fact ubuntu is the only thing on this hard drive fedora is on its own hard drive and if i want something from there i boot to it
<armenb> i'm getting somewhere, at least...
<Echoside> jtravnick, Maybe you should try something like xmms for your music. See if that has the same problem Rthyembox is.
<dooglus_> about 10% of the time, when I boot, after about a minute of booting, fsck'ing, etc, the screen goes black and the capslock and shiftlock LEDs flash on and off; everything else is locked up.
<dooglus_> what's that about?
<ganesh> Dangermike, after the installation of new kernel i coplied the aufs for that respective compiled  kernel
<Echoside> jtravnick, Should be just sudo apt-get install xmms
<armenb> the release after feisty - is it still under development?
<jtravnick> Echoside, sounds like it
<magnetron> armenb: no
<armenb> so dapper is pretty old then, right?
<Dangermike> ganesh, you may need to snapshot your system into a livecd so you have support for aufs
<dooglus_> armenb: the 5.04 in its version number means 2005, April
<Echoside> jtravnick, If xmms has a problem importing and playing, then there is defenatly some other problem going on then the music players you are useing.
<dooglus_> armenb: oh, it's 6.04?
<magnetron> dooglus_: yep
<dooglus_> version numbers are Year.Month anyway
<magnetron> dooglus_: or 6.06.2 rather
<armenb> dooglus_ how do i tell?
<ganesh> Dangermike, ok i give you the snapshot now
<Chris|> i could of swore that drapper edgy was 6.06?
<jtravnick> Echoside, thats why i was first wondering about a good player was thinking i had a problem
<dooglus_> armenb: "lsb_release -a" in a terminal will tell you
<Chris|> edgy i mean
<magnetron> Chris|: they are two different releases
<Dangermike> ganesh, i wont be able to test it you may want to check reconstructor.aperantis.com to see if reconstructor will do it for you...i cannot access any browser on my system they all seg fault (serious i have 2 bug reports for firefox and epiphany) or i would check the website
<dooglus_> Chris|: edgy is 6.10
<Dangermike> ganesh, i dont have aufs so i cannot test your snapshot if you have already made one :\ sorry
<dooglus_> Chris|: dapper was 6.06, right - it was delayed 2 months to make it more stable :)
<peter77> Is anyone else here who runs Eclipse 3.3 in ubuntu having problems everytime a plugin is installed inside eclipse?
<Chris|> ok, i always wondered about that
<brandonc503> magnetron heya still didnt work... any other advice
<Dangermike> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<dooglus_> about 10% of the time, when I boot, after about a minute of booting, fsck'ing, etc, the screen goes black and the capslock and shiftlock LEDs flash on and off; everything else is locked up.  is there some way to prevent this?
<Chris|> i was thinking too fast wheni was typing ;p
<ganesh> Dangermike, ok , then to whom can i send this report
<magnetron> brandonc503: did you restart the X server after you did your config?
<foobar> anybody knows how ubuntu does to include restricted firmwares that are not allowed to redistribution ?
<brandonc503> magetron well the file says 1024 768 but i dont have that selection in preferences. i typed that thing in terminal and computer did somthing and restarted.
<magnetron> foobar: they do? please explain
<Dangermike> :\ ganesh honestly I am not too sure, you may want to start a thread on the forums and host the file with rapid share to see if others can try it out/fix it or look through the forums for any type of fix
<foobar> magnetron: for example the acx100 firmwares
<ganesh> Dangermike, thanks
<magnetron> brandonc503: did you add the vert refresh rates and horiz sync, as the page suggests?
<foobar> magnetron: i have asked on #acx100 and these firmwares are not allowed at all to be redistributed
<brandonc503> magetron have no idea what that would look like.. let me google some
<Dangermike> brandonc503, if you haven't tried yet you can easily reconfigure x sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just switch to a console. use simple for the monitor selection and choose the size you can always tweak later
<magnetron> foobar: according to their web page, it's released under a BSD license
<pbne04> how do I remove a directory from the PATH?
<MasterRat> poll : which is faster for everyday use on a single drive - ReiserFS or ext3?
<erUSUL> pbne04: redefine the PATH variable
<magnetron> MasterRat: ext3 works, which i would call a plus
<DuClare> export PATH=whateveryouwanted
<foobar> magnetron: the firmwares ? well, is well known that these firmwares are not able to be redistributed, since everytime (debian dont distribute them too) and that's what ppl says in #acx100
<erawfish_> foobar: imho it's more than a grey area that. however: evern #acx100 links in the topic to the firmware on the git tree...
<erawfish_> and the acx website distributes firmware too. so it's very murky imho
<arthur_8200> I have still got the problem with my Desktop... I can change the value with gconf-editor (apps --> nautilius --> preferences --> desktop is home dir) but it doesn't change anything.
<brandonc503> how many kb  is 35 mb?
<erUSUL> brandonc503: 35*1024
<Dangermike> pbne04, another way to do it https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3199
<magnetron> brandonc503: 1 Mb is 1024 kb
<ere4si> MasterRat, the diff is millisecs so - ext3 is stable
<brandonc503> thanks
<foobar> erawfish_: link is not the same that redistribute... ubuntu can redistribute them for example with a tool that downloads them via internet since the user agree with that... but not are allowed to redistribute them directly shared on the iso
<phobos> hi all
<erawfish_> foobar: the acx folks let you directly download firmware images from their serves
<phobos> i have just installed ubuntu but my screensaver freezes after some seconds
<miguel_c> Hi! I've a Nvidia 8600M GT and I've enabled the restricted drivers but the rendering is still kinda slow like watching youtube videos... does anyone knows how to get the apropriate driver?
<arthur_8200> Is there a path to the desktop?
<geirha> magnetron, brandonc503: actually, 1MB is 1000kB. 1MiB is 1024KiB though
<Dangermike> !nvidia | miguel_c
<ubotu> miguel_c: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foobar> erawfish_: of course, they allow to download them (if not, why there's firmwares to use ?), but not to redistribute them
<Dangermike> arthur_8200, /home/user/Desktop  <thats the path to the desktop
<arthur_8200> No it isn't
<arthur_8200> Thats my problem
<arthur_8200> it is /home/arthur
<erawfish_> foobar: they are redistributing it themselves. they didn't make the firmware, it'S not their copyright
<arthur_8200> Where can I change it?
<erawfish_> foobar: so they and ubuntu both infringe if it's infringement
<miguel_c> Dangermike: Thanks but, like I said, I'm already running those... but they are slow
<magnetron> foobar: there seem to be two different drivers named acx100: http://www.ivor.it/wireless/acx.html and http://acx100.sourceforge.net/index.html
<pbne04> thanks, I edited .bashrc, but is there no way to remove a folder from path via commandline?
<miguel_c> I would like to know if there is another ones
<miguel_c> at nvidia site i dont find the 8600 drivers
<foobar> magnetron: driver is not the problem, the drivers are free... what is restricted are the firmwares (needed to make the card working with the driver)
<phobos> with an ati 9600 i have just installed ubuntu but my screensaver freezes after some seconds
<erawfish_> miguel_c: why do you think the ones on nvidia.com are faster? the ubuntu nvidia drivers are made by nvidia.com...
<erawfish_> phobos: what driver?
<phobos> ubuntu natives
<foobar> magnetron: and... there are both the same driver (see  Update: The opensource drivers are now excellent and they can be found at acx100.sf.net)
<erawfish_> phobos: that is no answer
<miguel_c> I just wonder why it's rendering slow then... :|
<Dangermike> arthur_8200, your answer was given already 05:35:47 <geirha>	arthur_8200: in gconf-editor : apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<ere4si> phobos, did you use restricted manager to install he caeds drivers?
<miguel_c> (in my perspective at least..)
<erawfish_> miguel_c: pastebin glxinfo output
<ere4si> *cards
<phobos> ere4si, no
<Dangermike> thats why
<ere4si> phobos, it's in the menu
<arthur_8200> @Dangermike ... I have done that... but it hasn't change anything... I can change those falue from true to false but it doesn't change it
<Dangermike> :\ im not sure how you borked that one or how to fix it
<phobos> ere4si,  i have simply ustalled ubuntu with no divers added
<Dangermike> did you create your home dir on a diff partition?
<Dangermike> arthur_8200,
<arthur_8200> yeah
<brandonc503> Dangermike what after the sudo dpkg thing
<arthur_8200> My home directory is a own partition
<Dangermike> startx brandonc503
<ere4si> phobos, you need to install the cards driver with the restricted manager
<erawfish_> or use the "ati" driver
<arthur_8200> I have got a EXT3 Partition for / (10GB) and a EXT3 partition for /home (150GB)(
<miguel_c> erawfish_ ok! my pc is slow even typing..
<Dangermike> arthur_8200, you may be able to mkdir desktop then usermod -d /home/arthur/Desktop
<phobos> erawfish_, i am using ati
<brandonc503> Dangermike just startx in the terminal?
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm attempting to preseed 7.10 but the auto partioner (which works under 6.06.1) gives me a "No root file system is defined" error.  I can't find much that is current about this error.  Any known workarounds?
<erawfish_> phobos: then try fglrx as ere4si suggests
<Dangermike> brandonc503, yeah or restart gdm
<Dangermike> brandonc503, and switch to that console i think its f6 or f7
<arthur_8200> @Dangermike Ok I will try this ... mkdir and usermod
<phobos> erawfish_, i had other video problems. if i wanna to restore old video settings can i overwrite with my backupped xorg.conf?
<Dangermike> set your main partition to the mount point of /
<Dangermike> ZummiG777,
<erawfish_> phobos: uninstall the fglrx too then if you go back
<miguel_c> erawfish_:  http://pastebin.org/22327
<phobos> erawfish_, ok tnx ill try ^^
<brandonc503> so would restarting computer restart the graphics x thing i just went thru?
<erawfish_> miguel_c: driver is OK. in a terminal run "sudo top" and press c ( lowercase c)
<erawfish_> any process with lots of CPU used?
<brandonc503> cause no my xorg file has other resolutions in it but still cant get to them
<erawfish_> brandonc503: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erawfish_> no need to restart
<Dangermike> brandonc503, you can hit control alt backspace to kill x and have it restart on its own
<foobar> erawfish_: no... really, one thing is to download from the official site by yourself and other thing is to redistribute by a third party (ubuntu), sounds stupid but is how it works
 * Dangermike spears foobar
<erawfish_> foobar: acx.sourceforge,bet has the fimrware. and they are NOT copyright holders for it and have NO rights for the firmware
<ZummiG777> Dangermike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58356/ is my current configuration for partitioning based on the 6.06.1 install, I don't see a line to add a '/' to, is there a configuration line I should add?
<miguel_c> erawfish_: it's firefox @ 147% cpu
<miguel_c> lol
<brandonc503> SWEET it worked you all rock
<brandonc503> thanks much
<TaeZ> d
<erawfish_> miguel_c: many tabs open? one with flash perhaps?
<miguel_c> i'm using greasemonkey
<miguel_c> but I dont remember the JS running there of making such a thing
<miguel_c> yep, i was some website
<miguel_c> thanks erawfish_
<miguel_c> i = it
<TaeZ> hi
<TaeZ> :O
<soulburner> are there any other linux desktops i can run, rather than gnome/kde/x
<st9_> soulburner: xfce
<foobar> erawfish_: can you give me the link ? i don't found them
<ArmedKing> hey all my vfat partition contains errors and wile running fsck.vfat it hangs at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58357/ the list of cluster out of range messages is endless so i only posted te last ones
<soulburner> are there any modified versions of these desktops anywhere?
<soulburner> st9_ thats similar to gnome, yes?
<st9_> soulburner: it's a window manager yes, in place of gnome or kde
<Dangermike[AFK]> openbox enlightnment flux jwm
<dgjones> !themes | soulburner, you might find a theme for gnome/kde etc that you like the look of
<ubotu> soulburner, you might find a theme for gnome/kde etc that you like the look of: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TaeZ> you can use IceWM
<erawfish_> 0http://acx100.erley.org/  and I got mine from http://www.cmartin.tk/acx/ some time ago
<erawfish_> both are acx developers IIRC
<erawfish_> foobar: about a year ago when I got my drivers the first time I downlaoded my firmware from the site
<brandonc503> When adding visual effects i cannot add ones that require a video card.. i have nvidia 32mb card.. i have enabled it in 'restricted drivers manager'  .... how can i trouble shoot?
<MasterRat> how do I get a git? I'm trying to get rarslave
<foobar> erawfish_: maybe this page is doing something illegal, like a lot of warez websites
<soulburner> thanks
<soulburner> ill bookmark those real quick
<soulburner> i gotta change desktops, this KDE randomly lags
<soulburner> it pisses me off
<Dangermike[AFK]> MasterRat http://git.or.cz/gitwiki/GitFaq linus would slap you
<brandonc503> in restricted driver manager it says my nvidia card says enable and inuse but i do not believe it is.. what can i trouble shoot?
<MasterRat> I apt-get install git but apparently the git command isn't there.
<Dangermike[AFK]> slocate git
<TaeZ> does it allow n
<erawfish_> foobar: so why are they linking to it all over from their site? heck it's even a dev snaposhot site
<TaeZ> does it allows normal effects?
<MasterRat> Dangermike: no solitary git there
<foobar> erawfish_: made a look at that http://mailman.theapt.org/pipermail/sfobug/2004-October/001280.html
<MasterRat> have a number of git* commands tho
<foobar> We'd like to support the Texas Instruments ACX100 802.11b wireless
<foobar> chipset (DLink DWL-520+, DWL-650+, and others), but we can't include a
<foobar> working driver without the firmware binary blob, which is available but
<foobar> has a restrictive license.  We have tried to contact TI, through all the
<Dangermike> hrm may wanna try to install git-gui see if it forces git
<foobar> arf, sorry
<dgjones> brandonc503, which video driver is your xorg.conf set to use?
<MasterRat> loading git-core now. see what that gets me
<brandonc503> dgjones Section "Device"
<brandonc503> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]"
<fyrestrtr> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BadRobot> Hi  how can i install Firefox 3 Beta 3 on a debian based distro?
<pbne04> GeForce2 GTS...damn..brings back memories
<MasterRat> hey, whaddaya know... now I have a ton of gits...
<dgjones> brandonc503, does it say nvidia or nv for the driver though?
<pbne04> I was so psyked when I got that card
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<Dangermike> BadRobot, that is probably off topic but http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
<BadRobot> thx DangerMike
<{^SABUR^}> эх иэх
<Dangermike> english
<brandonc503> dgjones http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58360/
<Belisarivs> I have problem. In poedit I have very light colour of text (not menus, I mean those strings to be translated). How can I darken it?
<dgjones> brandonc503, ok its nvidia, try running glxgears from command line just to check whether 3d is working
<Belisarivs> I tried to change themes, but it didn't help.
<dal-> hey all, trying to set up the search button on my logitech MX revolution mouse using btnx-config - I have the button set to command execution with "/usr/bin/firefox-3.0 -new-tab http://www.slashdot.org", if I have firefox already running and type this in bash i get a new tab opening up, but when i map it to the mouse button clicking it gives me an error telling me firefox is already running and to close it >< anyone have any ideas?
<dgjones> brandonc503, if you get the gears turning, you're 3d is set up ok
<Jonathan_Ellis> ere4si and Dangermike: Thanks for the help. My computer is back up and running now!
<Dangermike> glad to hear!
<joakim> Question: Hello! Anyone who knows how to get 3d acceleration up n running with a Intel GMA X3000? Thx
<{^SABUR^}> #ubuntu ?
<Belisarivs> Aha. Changing theme and restarting poedit helped.
<MasterRat> why does git want me to build a local repository... just pull the frackin file down.
<brandonc503> dgjones what to i type in terminal to start gears?
<Dangermike> lol
<dgjones> brandonc503, "glxgears"
 * MasterRat troutslaps the author for using such a method.
<Dangermike> :O
<Dangermike> you sir are shuned
<Dangermike> bant
<MasterRat> not linus... the guy who made the program I'm trying to get
<brandonc503> dgjones Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<brandonc503> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<TaeZ> it works for me (glxgears)
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi.... if a package i'm interested is listed as being in the 'hardy' repository... and i'm running gutsy - there's no way to install it, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> pvh_sa|wrk, NOt safely no
<Dangermike> pvh_sa|wrk, what package?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Dangermike, bacula-console-qt
 * osfameron usually just installs from source when there isn't a package... bah
<dgjones> brandonc503, give me a minute, just need to look something up
<pvh_sa|wrk> does ubuntu have anything approximating SRPMS? i.e. a source package i can build on my own machine, but have it install as a package...
<pvh_sa|wrk> dgjones, yeah, i think i'll have to do that
<MasterRat> this almost is not worth it. I'm a lazy one.
<Jack_Sparrow> pvh_sa|wrk, Make a system backup before you get too creative
<pvh_sa|wrk> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, thanks for the advice ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> pvh_sa|wrk, One line in a cli now can save endless headaches later
<foobar> erawfish_: see, i don't say that for "nothing", and im not understand how ubuntu does that that's supposed to be ilegal
<MasterRat> this is starting to look like the git i'm trying to get is gone....
<dgjones> brandonc503, looking at your xorg.conf, was that the full file, I don't see a "modules" section
<Dangermike> pvh_sa|wrk, you can make your own deb if thats what your referring to
<brandonc503> dgjones i also found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434038&highlight=Xlib%3A+extension+GLX%26quot%3B+missing+ on+display+%26quot%3B%3A0.0.   the bottom messege looks interesting
<brandonc503> dgjones what does the lack of modules mean?
<st9_> pvh_sa|wrk: dpkg, alien
<pvh_sa|wrk> Dangermike, is a "deb" basically a source plus build instructions?
<Dr_Willis> a deb has compiled binaries pvh_sa|wrk
<brandonc503> dgjones should i add the   Section "Extensions"
<brandonc503>  Option "Composite" "Disable"
<brandonc503> EndSection
<MasterRat> heh... amazing what one can accomplish by reading the error message... *rolleyes*
<Dr_Willis> then there are source packages with the source + instructions.
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonc503, what card is that?
<brandonc503> i have nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dgjones> brandonc503, on mine, its got a section Module, Load GLX, Endsection, just wondered whether you need that
<brandonc503> nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]
<mysterycool> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonc503, thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> pvh_sa|wrk, Did check backports for your app
<mysterycool> so i changed the resolution to something a reaaally big resolution and now my pc is messed up
<mysterycool> i am online from the lame pc of my brother
<MasterRat> its... python... its a freaking python script... I had to git a get a git for a python script!? :|
<mysterycool> (windows XD)
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, sudo dplg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mysterycool> ?
<mawanda> hello
<dgjones> brandonc503, i'm not on my home machine, but that has NVidia Geforce2go which is a fairly similar card with the same memory etc, i know desktop effects will work once glx is setup and xserver-xgl is installed
<mawanda> abos
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterRat, Please stop with the commentary.. If you have a question please ask it
<Roy_> I hate software just connecting to servers and channels without notice
 * Roy_ slaps xchat
<mysterycool> Jack_Sparrow: i jus type that and it automatically seturns to default?
<ndlovu> hi all. anyone know how to get opengl working / check if opengl is working on ubuntu?
<mawanda> #ubuntu
<mysterycool> *just
 * MasterRat has no comment...
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, No, that lets you manually enter your card info.  to get basic gui   select vesa as your card 1024 max res and use tab to accept all defaults
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: thanks a lot :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<foobar> magnetron: erawfish_, nobody knows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> foobar, Your question was not clear
<numpty> xen on gutsy: segfaults on me. Plus I can't install ubuntu-xen-desktop. Suggestions?
<foobar> Jack_Sparrow: im asking why ubuntu are redistributing ilegally firmwares that are not able to be redistributed
<foobar> Jack_Sparrow: like the acx100 onees
<MasterRat> anyone have some joydev experience? My gamepad is detected on usb and shows up in /dev/input/js0. jstest shows all the axis and buttons, but does not respond to command input.
<Dangermike> ndlovu, what kind of card?
<foobar> MasterRat: ln -s /dev/input/js0 /dev/js0
<dgjones> brandonc503, i'm struggling trying to help because i'm on the wrong machine
<Jack_Sparrow> foobar, I was not under the impression that they were doing anything illegal.  Restricted as in the source code not being available  is a different matter.
<Dr_Willis> MasterRat,  what do you mean by command input? a lot of games need to be configured to access the  proper (changed  some time ago) place.
<ndlovu> Dangermike, it's an Intel 945GM - according to Intel it's supported (http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945gm/sb/CS-021517.htm)
<foobar> Jack_Sparrow: no, the firmwares are restrited to be REDISTRIBUTED
<ndlovu> Dangermike, but not necessarily by the linux driver I suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> foobar, I suggest you bring it up in the #Ubuntu-offtopic room..   this is the first I have heard of it.
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: it says tha command dplg-reconfigure was not founbd
<ere4si> I thought firmware was embedded on the device - drivers are diffwerent
<mysterycool> *found
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<mysterycool> :'(
<foobar> Jack_Sparrow: this is not offtopic at all, is a thing related directly with ubuntu
<mysterycool> i am at root
<mysterycool> :S
<MasterRat> Dr_Willis: jstest lets you specify the exact /dev/input/js0 (for instance) and reports status on button (on/off) when pressed. It worked once...
<mysterycool> is it dpKg??
<Jack_Sparrow> foobar, It is NOT related to support and is offtopic in this room
<mysterycool> sec
<dgjones> foobar, its not a support problem though
<foobar> what support ? im not asking for support
<Jack_Sparrow> exactly
<foobar> im saying that ubuntu has the acx100 firmwares included in the *modules*restricted* package directly on the ISO
<MasterRat> foobar: no change
<foobar> and this is NOT legal
<Dangermike> your questing legality not asking for support
<brandonc503> dgjones thats okay i appreciate it im reading alot too
<foobar> because these firmwares not are allowed to be redistributed
<Jack_Sparrow> foobar, I understand what you are saying and telling you this is the wrong channel to discuss it
<Dangermike> ndlovu, i dont know much about intel cards
<foobar> i just want to know HOW ubuntu does that in a legal way... if he does
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: it now asks for xserver on driver
<Dangermike> wtfux
<mysterycool> jack
<Dangermike> "ITS NOT LEGAL" your a dumbass
<foobar> Jack_Sparrow: i think that *-offtopic is not the good channel also
<ndlovu> Dangermike, no problem
<dgjones> brandonc503, if you're still on line in about 5 hours, i'll have a look on my laptop with the geforce2go card and pastebin my xorg so you can see what settings i've got
<vallhalla82> what it the best alturnative to cuebase ?
<Jack_Sparrow> foobar, Please stop with this discussion
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: shall i put vesa or vga? (it has many options)
<MasterRat> vallhalla82: allyourbase ?
<foobar> Jack_Sparrow: ok, where i discuss it then ?
<dgjones> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<foobar> ok
<brandonc503> dgjones i sure will be
<vallhalla82> MasterRat:  i will look it up ty
<Dr_Willis> File a bug report on the legality?  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, vesa
<MasterRat> vallhalla82: umm, it was a joke my friend :|
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: ty
<vallhalla82> ah lol
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: it asks for ammount of memory to be used for the memory card (in kb)
<brandonc503> dgjones what was that gthing gears?
<Dangermike> it shows 3d rendering
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, I said earlier... use the tab key and bypass all other user entry except setting max res to 1024
<visik7> what's the best player to view full hd divx video under ubuntu ? mplayer xine and gstreamer and vlc all have low frame rate
<mysterycool> k thanks :D
<Dangermike> brandonc503, man glxgears
<dgjones> brandonc503, it just displays a moving 3d graphic
<brandonc503> thanks
<brandonc503> i see gears
<brandonc503> weeee
<dgjones> brandonc503, thats a good sign, are you able to enable your desktop effects now?
<stevecasper> ive lost all my top toolbars......its just not there? any1 have an idea how i can get it back?
<Dangermike> stevecasper, open terminal and type in metacity
<brandonc503> said composit extension not available but took setting
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<brandonc503> oh no the settings did not take
<Dangermike> brandonc503, run glxgears -info and paste bin your output
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: ok finished, now it returned to the black screen with the commands etc...
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: what shall i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, restart
<mysterycool> (ive set the monitor resolution where it asked rat 1924 ;))
<mysterycool> k sec ;)
<MasterRat> hmm...
<brandonc503> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58362/
<dgjones> brandonc503, have a look at this, the 2nd section could be the answer for that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542556
<karuna_bdc> hi everyone, i got a question, what are GTK + engines?
<MasterRat> the gamepad is now working btw.
<MasterRat> at least in jstest... I reran jscal on it... not sure why I had to do that.
<killbil> i'm hendra from indonesia
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: :o
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<killbil> i got problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DASPRiD> iter: first 280 gb still running :&/
<dgjones> brandonc503, also i think you'll need to do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and restart X before desktop effects will run, thats what I needed with my geforce2go
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: something fails to load! :S
<karuna_bdc> what are GTK+ engines?
<doondoon900> gtk+engine is a theme engine for Gnome themes
<dgjones> brandonc503, i need to go away from the computer for 30 mins, good luck sorting the problem
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: it wont load ubuntu successfully! :S
<mysterycool> :(
<mysterycool> heeeeelp :'(
<mysterycool> :'(
<killbil> i cannot access network configuration ... i have popup after i put my root password
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, go through that again.  and stop with the helpme'
<karuna_bdc> doondoon900: do they install by themselves or do i have to do something in bash?
<killbil> any solution if cannot access network configuration with GUI
<Dangermike> ifconfig
<stevecasper> i think my graphic issues are from my compiz setup
<salvatore_> cw=Z]PMO%P^NzP7?QPqOH
<salvatore_> cw=Z]N}PYO0Q%NYS[JnQ#O6PxO.PXO&RL
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, What happened after the command I gave you earlier
<salvatore_> cw=Z]P<KyQ#O7PqO/PhO'S0KPQ#OOQ#O7Ph
<salvatore_> cw=Z]P3O(S(K0R^O(PyM`PuO-QrN6
<salvatore_> cw=Z]H_RkO6Q+MSPiO0S(Mt
<FloodBot1> salvatore_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salvatore_> cw=Z]ONPhO?R}O7RuO?PqKyP[O>U3OH
<te> does anyone know where I can download YaQuake?
<ConstyXIV> if you've never done GUI programming before, and you know python, should you start with Qt, GTK+, or something else?
<dda> how to know what parameters can a kernel module accept?
<DASPRiD> ConstyXIV, wxPython
<simion314> if you have an old version off ubuntu(like 6.06) can you get some applications from 7.10 repositories with apt? it would be nice if you can add the 7.10 repositories somewere and use apt-get install program -use_the_newer_repositories and you can get install that program and it's dependencies
<doondoon900> It depends on what you are doing some apps like gimp have it. I didn't have to install it for extra gnome themes to work
<te> anyone know where the hell YaQuake went?
<karuna_bdc> te: try the repositories?
<frank23> te: it's yakuake
<ConstyXIV> te: I believe it's yaKuake, and it's in apt-get (sudo apt-get install yakuake)
<Jack_Sparrow> simion314, It does not work that way
<te> ah-ha!
<te> thanks guys
<simion314> Jack_Sparrow it would be nice if it had worked, if the program crushed the you have to remove it
<karuna_bdc>  te: ah i love yakuake, cool isnt it?
<Jack_Sparrow> simion314, Dont expect that to ever work like that
<doondoon900> karuna you can always open your shell and type apt-get install GTK+
<bazhang> simion314: that is asking for ultimate breakage ;]
<doondoon900> * sudo apt-get install GTK+
<simion314> Jack_Sparrow why? it just copies some binaries
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: it says load to fail  microcode something :S
<Dangermike> we just had this talk too
<stevecasper> gave me error.....nothing happened
<Dangermike> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Dangermike> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<erawfish_> simion314: apt-get source can works (note: I sad _can_)
<brandonc503> dgjones what did you suggest i install?
<karuna_bdc> doondoon900: ok, cool. Wish the internet would pick up here, 5.5Kbps and they call it broadband
<doondoon900> faster fox
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, compiz --replace
<Dangermike> bleh im not going to explain it im out
<bazhang> cya
<brandonc503> dgjones cause i have to disable the composite to get gears to work but then desktop things wontwork
<simion314> it would be nice not to have to upgrade all your system(it never worked for me to upgrade directly, i had to format and make a clean install)
<erawfish_> brandonc503: then use xserver-xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> simion314, If it was that simple it would work..  but it isnt.  You can compile from source.. or upgrade your release
<stevecasper> must i type that in the terminal?
<bazhang> simion314: thus the idea for a seperate /home ;]
<bazhang> alt f2 stevecasper
<arthur_8200> Damn it... Do I really have to reinstall ubuntu only because my Desktop is /home/arthur instead of /home/arthur/Desktop :(((
<erawfish_> simion314: if you are on 6.06LTS, wait another 2 months and then upgrade to hardy
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> mystery we will need to know what all you have been changing on that system..  something more is obviously wrong in there
<doondoon900> brb
<erawfish_> arthur_8200: home directory or Desktop?
<pi3> arthur_8200: why is your desktop /home/arthur?
<erawfish_> if it's desktop, most likely it's a gconf setting
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow|_ shall i tell u step by step what im doing?
<bashca> ping me
<Jack_Sparrow> arthur_8200, Please explain before you reinstall
<arthur_8200> My desktop was in .trash/Desktop before.... then I removed this... now it is in /home/arthur
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, no, what all you did prior to this problem
<bazhang> bashca ;]
<simion314> i tried  8.04 but it do not have all packages that i need
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: well i dont remember it step by step :D
<erawfish_> simion314: 8.04 is not released yet
<brandonc503> erawfish_ i did.. but there where settings i did not understand
<arthur_8200> I have already tried changing the value of gconf-editor --> appss --> nautilus --> prefrences --> desktop_is_home
<Jack_Sparrow> simion314, and you cant go directly from 606 to 804  you need to go version by version..
<simion314> i tried it in beta, it will be nice
<erawfish_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pi3> arthur_8200: create a folder /home/arthur/Desktop
<arthur_8200> I have got this folder
<brandonc503> but aslong as the gears things shows up my 3d setting is working right?
<arthur_8200> /home/arthur/Desktop
<karuna_bdc> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> arthur_8200, /home/arthur/Desktop is the default
<erawfish_> brandonc503: no. as long as direct rendering is enabled
<arthur_8200> But when I go to places --> desktop... I am in /home/arthur
<stevecasper> ok...im not winning with this....compiz is awesome till it breaks everything
<brandonc503> erawfish how do i check that?
<erawfish_> Jack_Sparrow: he fscked up and deleted Desktop. that's his problem
<erawfish_> brandonc503: with glxinfo
<simion314> a problem with the firefox in 8.04 is that is the new firefox 3 and some old add ons will not work
<LimCore> when ubuntu will support sounds?
<LimCore> sound cards
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: shall i use again that pbkg command?
<pi3> simion314: I guess that's a Firefox issue
<omnistegan> in #polyphasers
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore, It isnt linux supporting the sound cards it is the mfg supplying the drivers
<friedtofu> when alsa can detect them?
<I8CEE> #cw
<brandonc503> erawfish_: this came up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58363/
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: mfg
<LimCore> ?
<brandonc503> erawfish_: this came up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58363/
<Jack_Sparrow> simion314, you need to ask in Hardy as it is not supported in here
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<arthur_8200> hmm I will reinstall... nobody can help with this strange problem
<Jack_Sparrow> arthur_8200, before you do..
<Jack_Sparrow> arthur_8200, go to a terminal window
<arthur_8200> ok
<brandonc503> erawfish_: this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58364/
<Jack_Sparrow> arthur_8200, type cd /Desktop
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: shall i do dpkg-reconfigure again?
<arthur_8200> arthur@kozek-ve3200:~/Desktop$
<hischild> i can install ubuntu from the netinstall cd right?
<erawfish_> brandonc503: nvidia-glx is not installed
<bashca> bazhang, hi there  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, Doubt it will do you any good.  You cant tell us what you did that broke it in the first place . Obviously you did more that try to change the res
<Peace_> I have an openoffice question
<Jack_Sparrow> arthur_8200, ls     what do you see
<arthur_8200> my home
<arthur_8200> my home-directory stuff
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: well it was just asking thinbgs and i was hiting Enter (yes)
<mysterycool> xD
<danand> arthur_8200 - no need to reinstall .... just add a new user to your system. export all your required settings, files etc to the new user. you can then remove the old user and recreate if you require.
<mysterycool> jack
<mohamed_> external hdd problem not recoganising
<hischild> mysterycool, never "just" hit enter when ubuntu asks you stuff ... usually you have to read it
<Peace_> i need to get the "synonyms" for words in a right click menu. posilbe?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, I wont be able to help ou
<mysterycool> :o
<dgjones> brandonc503, i had to do "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and restart X before desktop effects will run, thats what I needed with my geforce2go
<arthur_8200> @danand thank you ... I will do so
<mysterycool> jack_sparrow: shall i redo it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, feel free to try whatever you like
<mysterycool> ok so it asks: Attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<mysterycool> shall i select Yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, feel free to try whatever you like
<creesbiz> salut tous le mondes
<mysterycool> and destroy completely my computer? -_-
<creesbiz> ya til des francais pour maider svp
<dgjones> !fr | creesbiz
<ubotu> creesbiz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hischild> mysterycool, you can't destroy your computer. However the fact that he can't help you should say something
<creesbiz> thx
<Peace_> how can i get a synonyms menu in openoffice right click on words?
<apo> Hi. I'm trying to setup my PC to connect to my school's WLAN, it uses EAP-TTLS/MSCHAPV2. My wpa-supplicant config is at http://pastebin.com/m67326936 . When I run wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd it doesn't connect, and I get a lot of this: http://pastebin.com/m65dab8ff
<apo> And it doesn't connect
<apo> Anybody got experience with EAP-TTLS?
<mohamed_> anybody there to solve this hdd issue
<apo> I have no idea what to do anymore, already tried a bunch of tutorials :/
<hischild> apo, can't you use the gui manager for networks?
<nospa> hello
<stevecasper> still cant see my window toolbars....is there a way of refreshing my dektop? ( using gutsy...and compiz fusion)
<erawfish_> !ask | mohamed_
<ubotu> mohamed_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<apo> hischild: No, it doesn't support EAP-TTLS
<mohamed_> ok
<mohamed_> i have a problem my external hdd is not recoganised
<mysterycool> plz workmplz work plz work
<erawfish_> mohamed_: you haev a problem describing your problem in the first place so we can help you
<mysterycool> :'(
<mysterycool> :(
<mysterycool> :D
<mysterycool> :S
<IndyGunFreak> mohamed_: so you don't get an icon on your desktop, or you just can't write to it?
<apo> hischild: In the dropdown list, there's only WPA2-Personal, but I need WPA2-Enterprise.
<hischild> mohamed_, what have you tried so far, what does it do /  not do, any other info?
<mohamed_> ok i have attached a external hdd with usb connected ubuntu 7.10 not detecting it
<Pici> mysterycool: thats not needed.
<hischild> apo, hmm ... don't have experience with it :(
<apo> Damn ><
<mohamed_> i tried all the possible ways
<DOOM_NX> When I was on Windows XP I would use a program called ReverseVNC to create an executable that when run by another Windows PC, I would connect to its desktop. How can I do the same using Ubuntu? My friend uses Windows Vista.
<mohamed_> nothing seems to work
<deviank> Is it normal for a tovid encoded .mpg file not to run in vlc/mplayer lol or should i try re-encode it?
<brobostigon> mohamed_: what does lsusb and dmesg say??
<mohamed_> so how to do
<mohamed_> lsusb not showing that external hdd at all
<mysterycool> it says Error: Microsocode "bmc43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed!
<mysterycool> again! :@
<mohamed_> dmesg too the same thing
<mysterycool> :'(
<mohamed_> but my external hdd works well in windows xp
<Peace_> how can i get a synonyms menu in openoffice right click menu on words? like:  "awesome">right click>synonyms>"cool sweet amazing great"
<hischild> mohamed_, any errors?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohamed_, http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<mohamed_> errors i didnt notice
<mysterycool> *Microcode
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, that is your network card and has NOTHING to do with your screen res
<IndyGunFreak> mysterycool: ive yet to figure ou t what you're talking about.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i think wrong nick and i think he tries to do it the other way around
<mysterycool> IndyGunFreak: ?
<dda> My laptop CPU (turion64) runs on 800MHz-2000MHz (using powernow_k8 module). But suddenly it starts to work only in 800MHz. I tried to reload the module but it did not help. What can be a reason?
<mysterycool> IndyGunFreak: whats the prob??? :S
<s0u][ight> hello how do i run bittorrent i got it installed
<mysterycool> Jack_Sparrow: how can i fix it? :s
<IndyGunFreak> mysterycool: you mean other tha you're flooding the channel with your useless 1 lines?
<DASPRiD> s0u][ight, just oben a .torrent file
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Agreed, I have done that too
<mysterycool> IndyGunFreak: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterycool, Sorry, someone else will need to help you...
<pi3> dda: did you insert a floppy?
<stevecasper> ok...i disabled my compiz...running no special features...and my toolbars are back, but when i reactivate cool graphics, toolbars go away again...how do i resinstall compiz?
<mysterycool> how can i fix the error Microcode "bmc blah blah blah"? :S
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i think i know what he's tryin to do ... he wants to do a reverse vnc connection so the person he's tryin to help doesn't have to forward ports ...
<pavlos> hello there
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, You may have better luck asking in #Compiz
<hischild> stevecasper, i got a fix for that ... a second please
<dda> pi3, in laptop? no :)
<mohamed_> when i type dmesg it shows error -71
<mohamed_> what does this mean
<bazhang> soulrider_: go here: www.linuxtracker.org ; download the torrent file, open it with the client and then you are good to go--best to use something like transmission deluge or ktorrent though as the default one is not that hot
<dda> 0# cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<dda> 800000
<pavlos> can someone tell me how can I make a fresh install ubuntu 8.04
<Pici> !hardy | pavlos
<ubotu> pavlos: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> oops s0u][ight that was for you above
<bazhang> sorry soulrider_
<dda> I think it should be 2000000, not 800000
<hischild> stevecasper, do you have an ATI or an Nvidia card?
<stevecasper> nope....intel graphics
<pi3> dda: when reading a floppy the cpu lowers its speed, just a thought
<mysterycool> aaargh, hoa can i fix it?
<mysterycool> *how
<mysterycool> somebody help plz?
<hischild> !anyone
<ubotu> In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<DOOM_NX> Is there something equivalent to ReverseVNC in Linux that I can make an executable so that when it's run by a Windows PC I can connect remotely?
<mysterycool> weel
<hischild> stevecasper, right let me find the link agani
<mysterycool> *well
 * IndyGunFreak sigh.. can't handle this, i hate using Ignore, but congrats mysterycool you're the first
<dda> pi3, thanks for suggestion. no, it is not the case. I'm trying to find what caused that
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  i just ssh to the linux box and run the vncserver.  :) ya could sort of script that i guess..
<mysterycool> my pc is messed up, it wont load some Microcode whatever file and the os wont start up
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > mysterycool
<stevecasper> i think im the only one using my real name...i feel weird
<IndyGunFreak> stevecasper: thats pretty unusual for anything on the internet, not just IRC, i'd never use my real name
<DOOM_NX> see Dr_Willis, i have to connect to my friend's PC that uses Windows Vista, and doesn't know how to use uTorrent. So I want to demonstrate him how through VNC. Can I?
<mysterycool> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak> not my full name anyways
<J_P> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, You are running hardy right?
<J_P> People, I would like to change my locale, how I do this ? What is command line ?
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  have him install/run ultravnc on the vista box. and connect to his xp box I guess..
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  err vista box. and show him. :)
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,   vnc over the internet is not a good idea however. its not real secure
<DOOM_NX> U mean he has to install UltraVNC and set it up?
<stevecasper> hmmm...hardy.....im running gutsy gibbon
<lunks> My battery time discharging is currently unknown (quote from tray indicator). How to make Ubuntu know it? Is my notebook not sharing this info? I'm on an HP Pavillion.
<bazhang> mysterycool: what microcode? please be precise and calm down a bit; this may take a little while
<brandonc503> k now i  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx. and my vid card cannot be detected and runing in low res.. or low something mode
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, driver for his bcm43xx
<DOOM_NX> Dr_Willis, u mean he has to install UltraVNC and set it up? He barely knows how to operate a PC...
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  Guess he has some learning to do then.     You could share your ubuntu desktop, and let him connect to you with a vnc client I guess.
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  or you coudl record some video of your desktop and show him. :)
<nickthorley> does anyone here know if the effects for compiz ufsion can be driven by keyboard key presses or are they done through the mouse
<hischild> stevecasper, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/89741 <-- sounds like that bug?
<DOOM_NX> Dr_Willis, isn't there something that makes an .exe that when he runs it I connect to his desktop?
<stevecasper> hischild: thanks...ill go have a look
<hischild> stevecasper, doesn't have the solution .. :( ... i'm still searchin for that link
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  no idea.. doubtfull.  sounds like a stand alone vncserver, and vncserver is a bit more complex then that.
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  windows does have some sort of remote desktop feature built in. but ive never used it.
<soulburner> had to switch back to gnome
<soulburner> kde is a piece of shit
<erawfish_> XP Pro does
<DOOM_NX> ReverseVNC could do that...
<Pici> !language | soulburner
<ubotu> soulburner: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DASPRiD> soulburner, it is :D
<soulburner> sorry pici
<bazhang> language please soulburner
<soulburner> my appologies
<IndyGunFreak> soulburner: i agree., i don;'t know why so many find it so popular.
<soulburner> IndyGunFreak,  my pc isnt too fast but christ, kde will just randomly lag out of nowhere, running firefox is nearly impossible it dimes the resources
<stevecasper> hischild: the one guy said. i must hack the file to fix it
<hischild> stevecasper, not really hack a file, just create it
<IndyGunFreak> soulburner: yup, but KDE fans, say its just as resource heavy as Gnome... not in my experience
<brandonc503> when i use restricted drivers manager to enable my vid it seems to unistall nvidia glx.. but i just installed that... advice?
<hischild> stevecasper, want me to take you throught that?
<soulburner> only reason i was using it was to load some skz theme for desktop addons, was a cool addon but i cant stand using the interface..
<simplexio> DOOM_NX: windows has own remote destktop utility, you just need to use tsclient to connect it, or install tightvnc server to windows and use vnc to coonect it
<soulburner> IndyGunFreak,  NO WAY!
<stevecasper> none of them are my graphics card...should i give it a try though?
<soulburner> gnome is much MUCH lighter
<IndyGunFreak> soulburner: hang out here long enough, they say it all the time
<soulburner> LOL
<Dr_Willis> DOOM_NX,  have him instgall reverse vnc then.. Ive never heard of it.
<hischild> stevecasper, there are some among them who had an intel gfx card
<humbolto> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<soulburner> when my system is idling with a few processes, itll get 2-3% with KDE i was always above 20
<simplexio> screen+sbash is lightest gui you can get
<humbolto> does anybody know how to activate the gnash mozilla plugin?
<simplexio> :)
<lunks> My battery time discharging is currently unknown (quote from tray indicator). How to make Ubuntu know it? Is my notebook not sharing this info? I'm on an HP Pavillion.
<soulburner> simplexio, we're talkin windows managements though hehehehe
<DOOM_NX> Dr_Willis, he doesn't have to install it.... I had to run the servermaker then enter my IP and it would make an .exe. Then he would run the .exe while i'm listening and I would connect.
<IndyGunFreak> brandonc503: enable restricted driver, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings  then restart
<simplexio> soulburner: screen is "window" management
<soulburner> a long time ago when i used redhat i remember this really cool window manager, but can't seem to recall the name
<stevecasper> ok im keen...lets hack...sorry create some files....where do i begin?
<brobostigon> soulburner: xfce maybe??
<DOOM_NX> i would just have to send him the executable and then he would double click it
<simplexio> soulburner: i think you can split screen to show two terminal programs :)
<soulburner> simplexio, interesting lol
<humbolto> how do I replace adobe flash with gnash mozilla plugin in ubuntu?
<soulburner> brobostigon,  it could have been, i had it set up nice lots of transparency and it was black
<soulburner> was suhweet!
<brobostigon> soulburner: could have ben enlightenment then too??
<hischild> lunks, how long have you had ubuntu installed?
<arthurk> Hi, arthur_8200 is here... I am currently moving my settings from user arthur to arthurk
<soulburner> brobostigon,  that sounds very familiar
<simplexio> only reasont to use X is to get more terminal views open and browser :)
<lunks> hischild, hmm less than a month. Does it learn about it?
<arthurk> Is there a quick way to move the folder from one user to the other?
<IndyGunFreak> arthurk: uh, copy/paste?
<hischild> lunks, yeah ... but with a month ... wait do you have power connected to it?
<mysterycool> hello
<arthurk> cp /home/arthur/Multimedia /home/arthurk -R does take very long time
<lunks> hischild, almost all the time. it's actually less than a month. :P
<waylandbill> I have a dsl router that handles dns requests but very slowly. If I manually enter my isp's nameserver before it in /etc/resolv.conf then I get fast requests until rebooting when the resolv.conf is recreated from the dhcp info. Is there a way to prepend a nameserver once the resolv.conf is recreated?
<arthurk> mv would be great
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I installed ubuntu on a fresh HD and then attached a windows-HD to the system. If I set either of them as primary disc they boot. I installed grub on the linux hd and want to to boot windows w/o setting the windows HD as primary in bios, but it just gives me e blinking _ ... any idea?
<Pici> arthurk: Using mv would better than using cp.  You are currently copying that data.
<hischild> lunks, well it won't know it's discharge time when you've got the power connected :p only the charge time if it's charging :-)
<mysterycool> i changed my graphic's card options to something really big to see what will hapen. then the graphics were reeeaally messed up and then i did something that somebody told me from this chan. now however, ubuntu wont boot up successfully!
<arthurk> yeah
<arthurk> But how?
<arthurk> mv -r ???
<lunks> hischild, but it does learn, then =P
<nickthorley> is there anything I can alter in ubuntu to increase my battery life - on windows it reported as approx 3 hours but under ubuntu its reporting 2 hours - is this just how it is or can I get that extra capacity out
<lunks> it's decharging too fast
<hischild> lunks, ubuntu is smart :-)
<Pici> arthurk: you don't need to specify -r when using mv
<soulburner> i was just checking it out, i think that was it
<arthurk> ohj
<arthurk> ohj
<arthurk> oh
<arthurk> thank you :D
<hischild> nickthorley, windows was overstating ... unless you're doing more on ubuntu then on windows ... or ubuntu is understating .. (does that for me)
<mysterycool> i get the Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode.fw" not available or load faieled
<mysterycool> help plz
<brobostigon> waylandbill: just add the proper nameserver into resolv.conf, and then change its permission so it can only be read by anyb ody, including root, tht means it will never be changed by anything
<khaije> how does the apt applet know when there are updates before i even use the 'update' command? can anyone explain?
<chrisime> server irc.freenode.org
<erUSUL> mysterycool: install the firmware...
<Pici> chrisime: This is freenode.
<erUSUL> !broadcom | mysterycool
<ubotu> mysterycool: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mysterycool> ?
<hischild> khaije, it updates i guess :-)
<chrisime> Pici: upsi
<waylandbill> brobostigon: the dhcp client won't reset the permissions if needed?
<arthurk> @ Pici and now I only have to " sudo chown arthurk:arthurk Multimedia -R " ?
<mysterycool> erUSUL: it wont even start up ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: he is trolling, i would ignore him
<brobostigon> waylandbill: it cant change the permissions
<nickthorley> hischild: Well I home its under estimating but I will keep trying it and time it to see - could it be possible that it does use more processor power or use the disk more and hence reduce the time
<m1r> hi all , i have small problem with evolution email , it says my folders dont synchronize and since last night it doubled all my email. anyone expriance similar problems ?
<mysterycool> erUSUL: i am through a lame windows computer
<Pici> arthurk: I don't think so, check the permissions first before you do that.
<arthurk> I have done mv with sudo
<erUSUL> mysterycool: the boot problem can not be becouse of the broadcom driver. You have some other problem
<mysterycool> erUSUL: that is what ie printed out
<Pici> arthurk: Then yes, you may have to.
<brandonc503> k.. enabled in restricted drivers, then apt get nvidia settings.. now what?
<arthurk> @ Pici THANK YOU!
<Pici> arthurk: It can't hurt anyway.
<waylandbill> brobostigon: technically, if the client was run as root it could if the code had support to , but I'll try it out and see. Thanks.
<mysterycool> erUSUL: do i have to re install ubuntu?
<guza> hi :D
<mee72> the name of the gnome compiz config manager pakage
<bazhang> hi guza ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mee72> ?
<bazhang> mee72: ccsm
<hischild> nickthorley, try to clock the time it needs to fully discharge. Ubuntu usually gives me an ETA of about 2 hours, yet clocking it puts it at almost 3 hours (and i'm still trying to increase)
<guza> i need good tut for install qmail with mysql support :D
<erUSUL> mysterycool: dunno; becouse i do not know what your problem is
<brobostigon> waylandbill: it works, because its what i have done
<basajaun> hi
<mee72> thanks
<guza> can someone give me link ?
<nickthorley> hischild: ok thanks for your help
<hischild> nickthorley, yw
<khaije> hischild: it polls the internet using the soureces.list file ?
<waylandbill> brobostigon: sounds like a plan to me then. :)
<hischild> khaije, yes it might.
<tokyoahead> guys how again can I make GRUB show me which drives it recognized?
<mysterycool> ah im gona re isntall ubuntu!
<mysterycool> :S
<khaije> hischild: ok, i've just never heard that, hidden power heh
<hischild> khaije, ubuntu is all about hidden power :-)
<guza> can someone give me link for tutorial of qmail ?
<deviank> When encoding dvd's what is better to use ffmpeg or mpeg2enc? >_<
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: the compiz software you just mentioned - is this on the normal repos or do you have to add a custom one
<Jack_Sparrow> tokyoahead, I dont entirely understand your question but sudo fdisk -l    or look in boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Add Universe
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> what does iced tea java 7 mean ?
<joeamined> what does the 7 mean ?
<deviank> Can anyone suggest any easier dvd encoding software for ubuntu other than tovid?
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: thanks for that is is awn available that way also?
<waylandbill> brobostigon: looks like it did reset it. set to 444, reconnected to the wifi ap and now the resolv.conf is 644
<Jack_Sparrow> !find awm
<ubotu> Found: drawmap, nawm
<sybariten> according to a post on the lighttpd forum, one should use /etc/rc.d/init.d/lighttpd stop to stop lighttpd. Unless its installed via a .deb ....   can anyone clarify this?
<Slart> deviank: what do you want to do?
<mysterycool> aaaa
<sybariten> i dont even have an /etc/rc.d folder
<mysterycool> wtf??!
<mysterycool> it wont let me start up ubuntu!
<Slart> deviank: burn avi's to a dvd?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a good gtk+ frontend to rdiff-backup? Thanks!
<mysterycool> from live cd!
<deviank> Slart: bingo!
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, you can ask the bot  with /msg ubotu info navm       etc
<netsurf3> anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu to a usb drive then boot it afterwards?
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  look in /etc/init.d
<hischild> sybariten, if you isntall via repo's you can find it there. If you did it by .deb it might hve gone to a different location.
<netsurf3> via qemu this is
<Slart> deviank: try devede.. I'm not sure if it's in the repos..
<brobostigon> waylandbill: how do i look up the permissons on my resolv.conf, so i can tell you what to set it too??
<bazhang> guza has to be qmail?
<Slart> !info devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<deviank> Slart: ok thanks will give it a shot quick
<brandonc503> whats this mean?
<waylandbill> brobostigon: from a terminal, you can do ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<brandonc503> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<brandonc503> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<brandonc503> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<brandonc503>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080304085415
<brandonc503> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<brandonc503> ???
<FloodBot1> brandonc503: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sybariten> hischild: i did via repos... but what do you mean by "find it there"?
<brandonc503> sorry didnt think would me that man lines
<hischild> sybariten, "there" is the location you said
<nickthorley> can anyone advise me of the url for the universe repo
<bazhang> guza: there is one link (not qmail)-->http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10 plus a whole load of others-->http://www.mister-wong.de/user/hausmasta/mysql/
<Auraith3> mark@mark-desktop:~/Desktop/firefox$ apt-get install tor
<Auraith3> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Auraith3> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Auraith3> how do you get rid of that again?
<hischild> nickthorley, go to software sources and enable it (system --> adminstration)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<brobostigon> waylandbill: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23 2008-03-04 13:45 /etc/resolv.conf
<Pici> Auraith3: you need to prefix the command with sudo
<hischild> Auraith3, like the error says .... be root (use sudo)
<Auraith3> whoops
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, system  admin  system sources
<Slart> what's the matter with people today.. USE PASTEBIN!!!
<Slart> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> or just install pastebinit
<Slart> that works too =)
<bazhang> :}
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i can never get that program to wor on Gutsy
<hischild> bazhang, what's that?
<IndyGunFreak> it seems to link tot he wrong page
<Slart> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<hischild> ty
<bazhang> hischild: does it for you very sweet ;]
<Slart> there's another one too..
<IndyGunFreak> maybe thast not the one i tried.
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: oh so its already in the list - I just have to tick it do i?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: me either at first; took a couple of tries ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, yes
<Slart> !info webboard
<ubotu> webboard (source: webboard): Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 196 kB
<nicolah> using wep should I type the passphrase or some of the generated keys ? (yes I know wep is weak, I'm just making some tests)
<bazhang> nice!
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: sorry if that sounds daft question - at work on lunch at the moment and the ubuntu machine is at home so just learning ready for when can logon again
<phiqtion> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, yes, enable all of them while you are in there.. and untick the cd rom.. it gets anoying
<waylandbill> brobostigon: that says that root can write to it. looks like the client knows how to modify the permissions to allow itself to update the file.
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: how do you start it once its installed?.. pastebinit in terminal doesn't seem to do it.
<deviank> Slart: thanks a bunch, Devede is exactly what i was looking for :D
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: pipe your text into it, or use the -i switch to specify a file iirc.
<hischild> bazhang, works like a charm on my first try
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Not a problem, glad to help...
<brobostigon> waylandbill: well i dont kn ow what else to say, you situation is the same as mine, and can only suggest what i did.
<phiqtion> can i install GRUB without linux to launch OSX86 or WINDOWS?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: you can cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and it gives you the web address-- Pici taught me ;]
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: oh so its a CLI program..  the one i tried had a GUI
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> hischild: nice!
<Slart> deviank: you're welcome.. there's a newer version out on their offical page.. 3.6 .. or use the one from the repo.. whatever makes you happy =)
<hischild> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/927667 ^_^
<Zoik1> so.... fsck just deleted everything off my hard drive
<Zoik1> whats the chances of me getting it back?
<phiqtion> can i install GRUB without linux to launch OSX86 or WINDOWS?
<s0u][ight> is perl installed in ubuntu ?
<Slart> Zoik1: what fs? ext2?
<Slart> s0u][ight: I don't think it is by default.. but there's always apt
<doondoon900> what's the haps peeps??
<waylandbill> brobostigon: thanks anyway. :)
<brobostigon> !grub | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> waylandbill: can you change it permissions so that even root cant change it,
<Rgem> I get this error, how to fix this:
<s0u][ight> perl is allready iinstallled
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i stand corrected, it was web board i tried
<hischild> Rgem, pastebin!
<Slart> Rgem: don't paste it ghere
<deviank> slart: lol the one from the repo is 2.13 :O
<Slart> !!
<IndyGunFreak> !info webboard
<ubotu> webboard (source: webboard): Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Rgem> error: the HTTP rewrite module requires the PCRE library. You can either disable the module by using --without-http_rewrite_module option, or install the PCRE library into the system, or build the PCRE library statically from the source with nginx by using --with-pcre=<path> option.
<Zoik1> Slart: it should have been ext3
<Rgem> too late -.-
<waylandbill> brobostigon: that's what I did. but the network manager runs as root and probably calls chmod() from the standard lib before writing out the file.
<Slart> Zoik1: then you'll need those backups.. that I hope, for your sake, that you have..
<brobostigon> waylandbill: ok, was just an idea.
<bazhang> hischild: you are iositd? what am I looking for (sorry forgot)
<Slart> deviank: yes.. I can't remember how different the version were.. but try the one in the repos first..
<Rgem> please read my error, how do I fix it?
<Slart> Zoik1: there are some recovery tools for ext2.. nothing for ext3.. I did the same mistake once.. wife had me sleeping on the couch for a week for losing her files =/
<Zoik1> Slart: they were my backups :(
<Zoik1> it was a raid 5
<Zoik1> :'(
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, That pastebin trick is very cool.. thanks...
<Slart> Zoik1: but then you have your original file still?
<hischild> bazhang, i was just showin that i did it :p (and yes that's my nick)
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: hehe thank Pici ;]
<eo> hi
<Zoik1> Slart: not really... it was my storage / backup
<bazhang> hischild: aha; looks fine ;]
<Zoik1> thus the raid 5
<Zoik1> i thought ext3 was better then ext2
<eo> is it possible to install  just only grub on the main hard drive ?
<Slart> Zoik1: ah.. that's bad.. well.. there might be other people out there, wiser than me etc..
<hischild> eo, yes ... look for supergrub'
<bazhang> Rgem: how about installing the pcre library into the system? what are you trying to achieve?
<Slart> Zoik1: no filesystem in the world can save you from a user with permissions doing bad things.. afaik =(
<Zoik1> Slart: yeah i know
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, There are other boot managers you might want to try that will work better since you dont want to run linux
<Zoik1> the raid buggered up
<Zoik1> someone suggested a fsck since it couldnt mess with my data apparently
<Zoik1> ug
<mike-e> I just did a fresh reinstall, can't play video after I installed restricted extras, any ideas...
<hischild> !info scalpel
<ubotu> scalpel (source: scalpel): A Frugal, High Performance File Carver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 128 kB
<eo> ok
<sybariten> hischild: but the location i said was /etc/rc.d, i read that on a forum, i dont have that path myself?
<doondoon900> Is anyone here from the Florida Ubuntu LOCO team?
<eo> i got ubuntu on my external usb hard drive
<hischild> sybariten, you can sudo updatedb and then use locate to locate the fil
<Slart> Zoik1: well.. you've just experienced why the old bearded guys say "raid is not backup"
<hischild> *file
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, or give up a couple gig as few as 4 to linux and let the installer do it automatically
<bazhang> mike-e: cant play what? what did you change about the reinstall?
<sybariten> hischild: ok....
<mike-e> bazhang : i can't play videos.
<marcel> hi ich habe da mal ne frage kennt von euch jemand ein gutes video bearbeitungsprog
<Pici> !de | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Slart> Zoik1: if it's really important stuff you could call those guys in Norway.. but they are expensive... very expensive
<hischild> Zoik1, apparently there are _some_ files that can be recovered from it ... yet i have no experience with it
<eo> i don't ur talking english
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, Redundent array of independent doorstops
<eo> can plz explain normally
<bazhang> mike-e: xvid mov wmv avi what? and what did you change about the reinstall (please answer both questions)
<hischild> eo, what language do you speak?
<eo> can u plz explain me  normally
<sybariten> hischild: but i mean... basicly looking at the tip "/etc/rc.d/init.d/lighttpd stop", its lighttpd i'd want to locate, and in the same time, that would be the binary, which surely isnt placed anywhere near /etc is it......
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: hehe.. never heard it called that before.. but there is some truth in the name =)
<sybariten> if you understand my confusion
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, Install ubuntu.... it will install grub and give you access to your other os's
<mike-e> bazhang : your question doesn't make sense. I'm trying to play an mpeg
<hischild> sybariten, most likely it is located near thre
<mike-e> doens't work w/ movie player or mplayer
<bazhang> mike-e: well good luck then
<eo> the problem
<eo> is i have already install ubuntu on my external usb har disk
<mike-e> bazhang : good luck as well, try to work on those ambiguous questions. thanks.
<eo> is i have already install ubuntu on my external usb hard disk
<eo> but not want to boot
<Slart> !fr | eo
<ubotu> eo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bella> hi getting this on connect  Starting pppd at Tue Mar  4 14:10:27 2008
<bella> WvDial<Err>: Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: Permission denied
<bella> WvDial<Err>: --> CHAP (Challenge Handshake) may be flaky.
<bella> WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 12151
<hischild> bella, pastebin!!
<Slart> tu parles francais, eo?
<eo> no at all
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, We have channels in most languages that may better help you..
<bella> sorry?
<hischild> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> bella, don't post things in there, use pastebin
<eo> i speak only amatlu
<Zoik1> Slart: thanks anyway man
<eo> ok
<bella> !pastebin
<Slart> Zoik1: you're welcome
<bella> dont know what pastebin is
<Pici> !paste | bella
<ubotu> bella: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> bella, look at what ubotu replied after me. You see that link? go there
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I had a power failure earlier and had to repair the file system with fsck. Now the usual shortcuts (Documents, Pictures, Videos, Music etc) are missing from the Places menu. Also File Browser seems to show the contents of Mozilla Preferences under the Places pane but with each line of the file shown as a folder name. Any ideas please?
<Rgem> I install nginx, but where do I find the config file?
<sybariten> hischild: as it turns out, locate lighttpd spits out an awful lot of stuff called simply 'lighttpd', but one of them is /etc/init.d/lighttpd and i guess thats the one i want to run
<sybariten> confuising though, that they have a lot of stuff named the same thing as the binary, in /usr/sbin
<hischild> sybariten, most likely yes
<tokyoahead> guys how can I connect a network drive like in windows? I have a NAS that I can connect to via the network in ubuntu, but how do I create a permenent link (mount it?) in my filesystem?
<hischild> sybariten, it also looks at the folder and everything in that folder also comes up
<Slart> tokyoahead: have you looked at the menu Places, Connect to Server ?
<sybariten> hischild: yes, but there were a lot of _files_, as far as i can see, called lighttpd... thats what surprised me
<bella> ok and then?
<hischild> sybariten, ah that
<tokyoahead> Slart: a thanks
<hischild> bella, copy the error on there and gives us the link ... avoids spamming the channel
<bella> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58366/
<bella> like this?
<bella> sorry for my ignorance
<bella> bit new to all this
<hischild> bella, no problem. Can you be a bit more specific about your error so we know what you were doing, what you were trying etc?
<sinbox> Hello, if I have turned some rpm into deb via alien and then installed that what would be the easiest/best way for me to uninstall that? is it gonna be in applications add/remove  or in the synaptic manager?
<brobostigon> bella: thats ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, alien is a terrible idea and causes all sorts of problems
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien > sinbox
<sinbox> Jack_Sparrow, well they were drivers for my printer and only available in that format so I didn't really have a choice
<bella> just using wvdial to connect it connects but says this ominous message about chap secrets permission denied
<bella> so I d like to correct that I have read threads but find them really confusing
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, They are usually available as source.. if they are only available as rpm then there are issues keeping them from having a deb in ther first place
<brobostigon> bella: you have searched the forums then??
<eo> how to install supergrub ?
<bella> yes
<dietztho000> do ubuntu have usb port
<dietztho000> s
<hischild> eo, it's a bootable cd
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, It is a livecd
<tokyoahead> Slart: ok I have done that, now I have a Import folder gui here in F-Spot, but that does not show the network drives.. how can I get them there? I only have them on the desktop and on the "places" folder...
<bazhang> dietztho000: it is an OS; usb ports come on your computer ;]
<dietztho000> lol
<eo> i got ubuntu install on my usb hard drive
<dietztho000> well theres someone in my channel asking where to plug his iPod in caz he has a ubuntu lol
<eo> when i try to boot it display boot error
<Slart> tokyoahead: find your desktop in the import folder thingy.. it should be in /home/yourusername/Desktop.. or ~/Desktop
<bazhang> dietztho000: okay; the newer iPod?
<eo> to fix this problem i want to install supergrub
<dietztho000> yes, ipod touch
<eo> where to install it ?
<hischild> eo, please ... stuff it all on a single line and include as much info as you can .... like what problem, what you're tryin to do, what you did etc .....
<dietztho000> ./join #touchmods
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, You dont install supergrub
<dietztho000> if u wanna see lol
<sinbox> they were only available as rpm from the manufacturer's site unfortunately and I had searched quite a while before finding them, they are not causing any problems but are just plain not working so I wanted to take them off the system Jack_Sparrow , any suggestion on the best way to do that?
<tokyoahead> Slart: this import thing only shows image files, no links
<hischild> eo, and supergrub is a livecd, you burn it on a disc and then boot from it.
<Slart> dietztho000: ubuntu is an operating system.. not a piece of hardware.. it supports usb though
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, nope
<tokyoahead> Slart: and it shows folders..
<myIRC> does anyone know what algos irssi is useing in order to colorize the nicks?
<sinbox> ok nvm thanks all the same Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang> dietztho000: a couple of options, neither of them fun--you can compile libgpod 0.6.0 for it or use some libs from another version--the latter is quite risky though
<eo> ok
<dietztho000> hmmm
<Slart> tokyoahead: hmm.. hang on.. let me give it a try here... I've actually never used that menu thingy myself
<eo> so what is the solution ,
<tokyoahead> Slart: ok thanks
<eo> ???
<bazhang> dietztho000: the next version will have libgpod support natively though--so if he can suffer for a few weeks..
<tokyoahead> Slart: can I mount soemthign like that anyhow?
<mike-e> why did they get rid of the w32codec package?
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, Make room on your internal hard drive and install ubuntu there.
<Slart> tokyoahead: what is it? a samba share? ftp server?
<tokyoahead> Slart: samba share
<eo> i have already install ubuntu
<bella> brobostigon, ? someone says on a foerum one should be the "owner" of the secrets file what does that mean?
<Slart> tokyoahead: yes you can.. smbmount is one way.. or you can edit your fstab
<eo> on the external hard drive
<lunks> my touchpad scroll is not working... it used to work, but looks like something happened.
<tokyoahead> Slart: ok I will try thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, Sorry I cant help you...
<brobostigon> bella: that means you need to have RW permissons to it,
<dietztho000> ok how can i get a iTunes on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> eo, obviously you did not install it correctly on the external hard drive or it would have worked, I have offered you the soultion which you ignore.
<brobostigon> dietztho000: wine
<dietztho000> wine?
<bella> but its my computer what rw permission?
<EnginA> guys do you know a safe disk deleter ?
<brobostigon> bella: you need read write permission to that file
<bernhard_> #co-s
<bella> ok how do I do that
<EnginA> prefereble a static binary that can safely wipe a hard drive
<brobostigon> !wine | dietztho000
<ubotu> dietztho000: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<brobostigon> bella: in nautilus, open the file properties and change its permissons
<bella> nautilus?
<brobostigon> bella: nautilus is gnome file manager
<hischild> eo reinstall then
<vignesh> i have a lan network enabled through cables. my friend's computer has direct internet connection. now can i connect to the internet through his internet connection using proxy?? if so plz explain in detail..
<sinbox> EnginA, dban maybe
<bella> I sorry I have just installed ubuntu a couple of days ago
<brobostigon> vignesh: look up privoxy,thats a proxy server
<vignesh> brobostigon, can u plz explain in detail??
<EnginA> s.
<EnginA> sinbox, looks like just what I'm looking for, thanks
<eo> this is the fith time i test it
<eo> samething
<eo> nothing change
<ubuntuisloved> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brobostigon> vignesh: i use a proxy, but just my own machine, no network, so i cant really advise, no.
<vignesh> brobostigon,  ty
<eo> when i  try to boot it display boot error
<hischild> eo, if you're askign a question, be prepared to do something that you get suggested.
<eo> ok
<vignesh> brobostigon, i have configured the proxy settings.. now the browser says "The proxy server is refusing the connection"... can u plz help??
<eo> i follow this tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<eo> when i try to boot it display boot error
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > eo
<brobostigon> vignesh: i install privoxy from apt. and it did all the config for me.
<brandonc503> well i installed like 10 things but all 3d works and desktop effects work... thanks all
<vignesh> i have a lan network enabled through cables. my friend's computer has direct internet connection. i have configured the proxy settings.. now the browser says "The proxy server is refusing the connection"... can anyone help??
<dgjones> brandonc503, congratulations
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I had a power failure earlier and had to repair the file system with fsck. Now the usual shortcuts (Documents, Pictures, Videos, Music etc) are missing from the Places menu. Also File Browser seems to show the contents of Mozilla Preferences under the Places pane but with each line of the file shown as a folder name. Any ideas please?
<brandonc503> i like how windows look all rubbery when you move them
<bella> says you are not the owner
<Jack_Sparrow> JonathanEllis, Did you run fsck from a livecd?  Was the hard drive mounted or unmounted when you ran it...   etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Brandon_, Did you install ccsm yet?
<vignesh> i have a lan network enabled through cables. my friend's computer has direct internet connection. i have configured the proxy settings.. now the browser says "The proxy server is refusing the connection"... can anyone help??
<erUSUL> vignesh: does you friend have a proxy server running?
<zossso> vignesh: You  are running a proxy server on your friends computer right?
<JonathanEllis> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I ran fsck from a livecd
<vignesh> erUSUL, no i dont know.. how to make him enable it??
<bella> how do I change wr permission of chap-secret file
<vignesh> zossso, i am trying to ..
<erUSUL> vignesh: what OS is the computer running?
<vignesh> erUSUL, ubuntu
<erUSUL> vignesh: your frind's
<vignesh> erUSUL, same
<andrer> anyone know a good cpu benchmark for linux ?
<erUSUL> vignesh: then is better to use firestarter (for example) to share the conection
<vignesh> erUSUL, whatz firestarter??
<erUSUL> vignesh: then in the net configuration of your ubuntu you have to put your friend's computer ip as your gateaway
<soulburner> vignesh, its a firewall with gui, pretty nice
<erUSUL> !firestarter | vignesh
<ubotu> vignesh: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<soulburner> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<soulburner> itll be available through administration > firestarter
<vignesh> i have installed firestarter.. how do i user it..
<soulburner> i used it to share connection with my 360
<bruno> Olá pessoal
<bruno> alguem ai daqui da Bahia?
<dgjones> !br | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zossso> vignesh: google `"internet connection sharing" ubuntu` or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 might give you a start
<bruno> blz, tem o canal ai pra eu add?
<soulburner> vignesh, when you first start firestarter it walks you through the setup
<soulburner> pretty self explaintory
<soulburner> you can't go wrong unless you don't read it
<sinbox> ok, I've now found a new rpm package with new drivers for my printers, it's an "src.rpm" which apparently means it contains the source in there, anyone know what I must use to open it extract the source from there so I can then do a make install of the source?
<vignesh> yeah.. i got it..
<zossso> soulburner: thx.  firestarter looks like a nice little application
<vignesh> thanks a lot..
<erUSUL> vignesh: the configuration of firestarter must be on your friends computer
<soulburner> zossso,  it is
<erUSUL> vignesh: you do not need it
<soulburner> simplifys iptables if you're a noob like me
<soulburner> :)
<zossso> sinbox: which printer are you installing
<humbolto> where do I put my own font collection, so I can use it?
<zossso> soulburner: yeah! looks nice :)
<Pici> !fonts | humbolto
<dgjones> !font | humbolto
<humbolto> !fonts
<ubotu> humbolto: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<friedtofu> humbolto - in ~/.fonts
<dgjones> grr, type one less character and still Pici gets there first :)
<sinbox> zossso,   Canon Pixma MP160: works fine over the network via cups when connected to an XP machine but steadfastly refuses to work when via USB to this box despite following all the instructions I found in the ubuntu forum and linuxprinting and openprint
<wwalker> I need to have the X session be a child of gpg-agent.  ubuntu already does this with ssh-agent.  anyone know where to change this in ubuntu?
<humbolto> friedtofu: and will the be available right away? even in wine?
<friedtofu> i think you have to recache it, but after that it'll be available
<zossso> sinbox: I had a pixima at one time.  let me think a while
<Isaiah> Anyone get php 5.2.5 working on ubuntu?
<Torikun> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Windows_users_smarter_than_Linux?t=13297476
<Isaiah> I checked the message board, but couldn't really find any information about setting it up
<zossso> sinbox: do you have alien installed?
<sinbox> I do zossso even if just been told it's not recommended
<juri1988> ciao
<zossso> sinbox: ah.. I had problems installing this printer too.  think i ended up using turboprint or something.  *thinking*
<zossso> sinbox: you've looked at this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364749
<sinbox> I'm burneverything on the forum and in that thread zossso  :)
<humbolto> can my fonts in ~/.fonts/ be organized in folders or do they need to be at the base of this dir?
<eo> hi
<eo> what is unionfs ?
<zossso> sinbox: this one seems alright.  sounds similar to what I did: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-Pixma_MP160
<zossso> sinbox: even has a guide for Ubuntu 7.10
<Vadi> When I add a new repository, it indexes -all- programs in that repository. What if I only want only _one_ program from that repository, and not the rest? How can I make it stop bugging me about updates?
<Bracki> How can I replace an existing Linux with the latest Ubuntu version?
<zossso> sinbox: pretty sure you will need alien regardless
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,1420,page=2     They suggest turboprint
<jess> hi, can someone help me with getting postfix to require username and password before sending mail?
<Bracki> jess: ask in #postfix
<dt-in-th> Hello. I need help recovering my /boot partition. Can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> Bracki: use the partitions currently used by the other distro and overwritte it
<dgjones> Bracki, is that an existing ubuntu install?
<Bracki> dgjones: no
<Bracki> dgjones: opensuse 10.1. I'd prefer a script that just bootstraps itself and replaces everything....
<zossso> sinbox: In my experience, it was the most difficult printer to get working with linux (without closed-source turboprint).
<dgjones> !install | Bracki
<ubotu> Bracki: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slart> Bracki: I would suggest a reinstall.. it might (in the same meaning that you might win the lottery) work.. but I doubt it
<dt-in-th> I installed /boot on a primary partition, / and /usr on another partition. I accidently removed /boot. What should I do?
<sinbox> zossso, I had read that one too :) will try that as well  Jack_Sparrow I think that the free version of turboprint puts a watermark of their company logo on prints though which isn't exactly ideal, thanks both of you, if all that fail I will try the newer canon file I found on the european website yesterday
<sinbox> or I'll just use it over the network
<zossso> sinbox, Jack_Sparrow:  it does put a watermark on it
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, DOnt select your os based on a printer or other hardware...
<zossso> sinbox: the method on that last post I gave you should work.  But if I remember, many setting (b/w only, etc.) don't work easily
<sinbox> I don't Jack_Sparrow , I just got that printer before my windows box died a physical death and decided to go linux on an old one I had hanging around here but I still have an XP laptop connected for other purposes
<Mortuis> I haven't built a computer in awhile, and am currently considering graphics cards.  Is there a particular manufacturer of graphics cards that are known for linux compatability?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mortuis, nvidia or intel
<cyberbrain> hi all! i have a question ... how to delete last character with gawk???for example....<command>| grep 'Current Status:' | gawk '{print $3}' <and to delete last char>???
<Mortuis> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<st_iron> hello, I have Intel HDA sound chip with compiled ALSA, everything seems fine but I don't have sound
<ender> does anyone know an easy way to mount an smb file share
<dgjones> !hcl | Mortuis, Nvidia is normally considered fairly good, you could also look at the compatibility lists for specific cards
<st_iron> there are not error or warning message in the logs
<ubotu> Mortuis, Nvidia is normally considered fairly good, you could also look at the compatibility lists for specific cards: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, did you compile ver 15 or 16
<Slart> Mortuis: I'd go with nvidia or intel.. avoid ati for now..
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: 16
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, use 15.. 16 does not like our mixer
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: 15 did not work too
<st_iron> I got the same error
<ender> does anyone know an easy way to mount an smb file share
<itai-michaelson> i want the output of lsmod tobe saved in a file - how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, 15 will work.. see more specific help in #Alsa....
<zossso> ender: Places->Network
<Mortuis> dgjones: thanks, I'll check that out.
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: k, thanks
<zossso> ender: or Places->Connect to Server..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Isaiah> I'm trying to install mysql-server using apt-get but it tells me " mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.0 but it is not going to be installed
<Isaiah> E: Broken packages
<ender> but how do I mount to make it work in amarok
<whatisyourname> that's crazy! so many people here
<Isaiah> How can I fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Isaiah, Did you make any changes to your sources list
<Isaiah> Jack_Sparrow, no I didn't
<ender> how do I mount a network share as an actual drive
<zossso> Isaiah: might try System->Administration->Syanaptic Package Maanger
<Isaiah> ok
<soulburner> what do i need to type to list available hardware in /dev/*
<zossso> What a great community here on #ubuntu!
<bella_>  I need to change  rw permission how do I do it
<ender> how do I mount a network share as an actual drive
<soulburner> bella,  i'd assume chmod but not sure, wait till someone with more experience answers
<zossso> soulburner: `ls -l /dev/`?
<soulburner> zossso,  perhaps that is it
<dt-in-th> My /boot and / has gone. Left only /usr /etc /data and /www. What should I do?
<zossso> ender: well, that is kind of tricky.  basically linux mounts drives as folders, so yo just specify what folder to mount to.
<zossso> ender: If you want a nice link to it on your desktop, that is pretty easy
<ComputerGuru> So I'm giving a course on Linus for beginners and I'll be using Ubuntu - but I have a real tough question
<sinbox> next question: I want to build a server on a P2 233Mhz (so no need for fans) can I use 7.10 or shall I go for 6.06LTS to make it easier for the CPU and small amount of ram to use?
<ComputerGuru> what's the best way to teach when I have the only non-Windows machine in the lab?
<danand> ender - what type of network share do you want to mount?
<ender> zossso I just need a link that programs can "see"
<ender> smb
<Odd-rationale> ComputerGuru: Get the other machines (or have the students bring theirs) and boot up a LiveCD!
<Slart> ComputerGuru: well.. you could teach them to install ubuntu on their machines.. learning to use linux without actually getting to use it would be hard
<komputes> anyone have any tips on why I can't install directly onto sata - no drive detected?
<zossso> In places->network right click on the share, Connect to server.. Name whatever you want
<Slart> ComputerGuru: but Odd-rationale seems to have got his coffee today .. I haven't.. the live cd is a much better option
<Odd-rationale> Slart: :)
<hischild> can you edit the kernel options on lilo?
<ComputerGuru> i'm teaching them to install linux on their own machines (that's what EasyBCD is for :)), but the maority will be using the school machines...
<bella_> can anyone teach me how to change rw permission of files?
<ender> zossso will amarok see it?
<ComputerGuru> I'd be needing like 60 live CDs......
<itai-michaelson> how do i channel the output of a command into a file?
<Slart> bella_: chmod is what you need.. man chmod for info
<ComputerGuru> wonder how fast I can burn those <loL>
<ComputerGuru> itai-michaelson: use the ">" character
<ender> zossso or anything else for that matter other than just viewing
<Odd-rationale> ComputerGuru: You can just show then the installation, it is pretty strightforward. Maybe a handout with screenshots for them to keep would be nice.
<Slart> itai-michaelson: use a > at the end.. ls -l > yourfile.txt
<zossso> ender: a better solution... the `smbmount` command
<itai-michaelson> Slart, ComputerGuru thanx
<danand> ender - you can use the smbmount command to mount that - smbmount is part of the utils provided by the smbfs package - might need to sudo apt-get install smbfs. syntax is - smbmount //server/share /mountpoint     options can be used at the end behind the -o flage ie smbmount //server/share /mountpoint -o username=user   etc
<ender> zossso: didn't know about that one, will try  do I just say smbmount //server/share ?
<ender> danand : thanks! will try now
<ComputerGuru> Odd-rationale: installation isn't the problem - it's a semester long course as a part of our countr's open source group/linux users group (i'm a founding member)....... but the linux install fest isn't until the end of the month. until then we're forbidden from changing the OSes
<zossso> ender: I think `smbmount //server/share <mountpoint>`
<ComputerGuru> so i have 4 weeks*2 classes/week with nothing more than ppt slides and a projector running Ubuntu - i think i like the live cd idea best :)
<Odd-rationale> ComputerGuru: Your school is switching to f/oss?
<zossso> ender: if you need a username/pw, there are some extra options you will need to specify
<zossso> ender: might need to `apt-get install smbfs`
<xander> hi is there any software for converting the mp3 songs to any other format in ubuntu??
<ComputerGuru> Odd-rationale: kinda. i'm pushing it real hard, and got some teachers to agree to set linux as the default OS for the two biggest labs
<Odd-rationale> ComputerGuru: Wow! congrat!!
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter | xander
<ubotu> xander: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<ender> I got it to work...THANKS...how do I unmount just in case?
<webulator70> y'ello
<zossso> ComputerGuru: unfortunate that you can't give a live demonstration
<ComputerGuru> Odd-rationale: only problem is with educational software..... SynaptiCAD, Easy68k, Matlab, etc ar made for Windows :(
<xander> whats the name of the package??
<danand> xander - the package mp32ogg can convert mp3's to ogg-vorbis files :)
<ComputerGuru> zossso: no, i have my laptop w/ ubuntu for the projecotor, so the presentation will be live
<zossso> ender: np. `smbumount <mountpoint>`
<ender> perfect
<zossso> ender: nice.
<bella_> slart its like impossible to understand to meto me
<xukun> I need to make disk image of windows vista, is there a free software which I can use?
<Odd-rationale> ComputerGuru: I have the same problem: I still have to have xp to use mymathlab. :(
<ender> zossso danand: THANKS A TON!
<zossso> ComputerGuru: excellent!
<webulator70> I have an hp a6040n, i cant load the live cd up, does any one know any command line switches that could help?
<danand> ender - np :)
<webulator70> its a shaem really, never had these kind of things happen on my own machines but this hp was so cheap for me to get
<webulator70> *shame
<zossso> ComputerGuru: mathmatica is for linux i think
<ComputerGuru> Odd-rationale: exactly. :-( and while OS alternatives exist, realistically the students won't be using them when they graduate. Jordan is a very Microsoft-centric environment
<Slart> bella_: hmm.. are we talking about just one file here? if so you can just right click on it and select properties..
<zossso> ComputerGuru: Check this out: http://www.schoolforge.net/
<Odd-rationale> ComputerGuru: bug #1
<ComputerGuru> webulator70: use noapic nolapic
<webulator70> ComputerGuru: noted, thanks
<ComputerGuru> webulator70: np
<xander> i get a problem with a repository when i try to install any package how do i resolve it???
<hischild> xander, error?
<xander> error with some specific site
<Jack_Sparrow> xander, Is it a repo you added yourself? anhd what are you trying to install
<hischild> xander, what error does it give you
<Oli``> Is there a way to make gnome show more places and bookmarks? If you have more than 5 it shoves them all in a folder
<webulator70> ComputerGuru: i forgot, is it -noapic or with no - ?
<ComputerGuru> just as-is, no "-"
<xander> it says it cant downlaod the files from the repository
<hischild> ComputerGuru,  wasn't it acpi=off ?
<webulator70> ComputerGuru: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> xander, Is it a repo you added yourself? anhd what are you trying to install
<webulator70> thanks, off to try it
<nuno> hello
<ComputerGuru> hischild: that's for acpi, which is different from noapic
<hischild> mkay
<xander> when i try  to install quake it doesnt get installed..
<xander> wat cud be the reason??
<nuno> ola
<erUSUL> !hi | nuno
<ubotu> nuno: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> ComputerGuru, I often need both of those command line modifiers
<zossso> ComputerGuru: looks like http://www.schoolforge.net/ has an open forum on the topic of education/OSS.  got to go, but good luck
<nuno> hello
<xander> http://repoubuntusoftware.info/dists/gusty/all/ problem wid this apt line
<erUSUL> xander: do not use third party repos if you do not want problems...
<nuno> i have some conceptronic hdd and when i plug in nothing hapeens
<Jack_Sparrow> xander, Are you running gutsy?
<xander> ya..
<ComputerGuru> Jack_Sparrow: that's possible. i personally don't have much trouble with acpi on modern machines though, just generic hardware problmes == apic..... but i gues it depends
<erUSUL> nuno: usb?
<nuno> yes
<nuno> usb 2.0
<ender> Another question: Is there a way to view windows remote desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> ComputerGuru, I have a whole list of different options if you want them.. generic-ide etc..
<zossso> ender: look into xvncviewer
<ComputerGuru> Jack_Sparrow: i think you can view them by hitting F* at the boot prompt, right?
<erUSUL> nuno:  can you run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' on a terminal and the plug the hdd?? paste the new lines that appear on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zossso> ender: VNC is your best bet
<ender> zossso: alright thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> ComputerGuru, NOt all of them from what I can tell.
<Jack_Sparrow> ComputerGuru, noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<zossso> ender: sure. got to go to class now. later.
<ender> have fun
<ComputerGuru> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<xander> i get a gstreamer error when i play .rm files ...
<Adylass> Hello, There is a user that is playing with me and he editing the sudoers file of a server so he could do "sudo su -". How I can block him to edit the sudoers file ? Thanks !
<xander> how do i resolve it??
<ComputerGuru> Odd-rationale: i placed an order for 100 CDs yesterday, any idea how long it usually takes to get a reply?
<zossso> ender: *wishes I could just spend helping linux users*
<hischild> how can i manually unmount swap?
<mavi-> Adylass: remove him from sudoers
<mavi-> then he cant get root and thus cant edit sudoers
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me what fglxr is? Is it only for ATI video cards or does it work for Intel also?
<mavi-> also, change the root-pass to something he doesnt know
<Adylass> mavi-: Yeah, I know, but its more about a game then hes not respecting rules.
<webulator70> ComputerGuru: nope, no luck, funny i remember no-something options working on my freinds dell but this seems different, x tries to load allot of times and fails, and it tells me it failed about 6 times and i should try again later but that obviously doesnt do anything, i know my parts are fine and its an intel 945 chipset with radeon x1600 btw
<nuno> yes  i see ....MARK
<cnStarz> Does anyone here know how to fix overscan on an nvidia card?
<mavi-> Adylass: as long as he has root-access he can change sudoers file
<danand> Adylass - check the permissions and ownership of the sudoers file
<Adylass> mavi-: There is no way to filter by regex sudo ?
<mavi-> Adylass: filter out users?
<mavi-> Adylass: or what do you mean?
<dgjones> webulator70, have you tried just using the alternate install cd? I have a toshiba laptop which won't do anything with the livecd, just crashes out after a while no matter what boot options I've tried, using the alternate cd I was able to install and configure the ATI graphics that seemed to be the problem
<nuno> hello
<xander> JACK_SPPAROW : i use a gutsy..
<webulator70> dgjones: no, but i guess ill give it a shot
<lilyth> what should the ownership of Virtual Machine files be?
<Adylass> mavi-: Ya, I just want em to be forced to use sodo command. Not do "sudo su -" or sudo bash
<stevecasper> hischild: i found the problem i had with the windows toolbar......i had installed emerald with compiz...causing some problem, removed emerald, resetup my compiz..and its all fixed.....
<stevecasper> thanks for ur help though....and any1 who has ever helped me..
<hischild> stevecasper, ok :-)
<dgjones> webulator70, the one thing i didn't try was using the vesa boot option with the livecd, which is what i had to change to after i'd installed using the alternate cd, maybe thats worth trying before you try the alternate
<mavi-> Adylass: just tell them about sudo -s?
<mavi-> Adylass: remove su binary
<mavi-> =)
<webulator70> dgjones: i did try that, unfortunatly :(
<lilyth> thatll do it
<mavi-> Adylass: educate your users or remove root-access for them if you dont want that behaviour
<mavi-> Adylass: they still can revert whatever regexps you do if they are root
<dgjones> webulator70, right, thats that idea out of the window then
<webulator70> dgjones: i googled it like mad but i dont think many people tried ubuntu on this machine
<sudobash> Ubuntu is the shiznit
<webulator70> so is this server im getting it from, its staying clear over a meg no prob
<dgjones> webulator70, out of interest, what hp machine was it?
<sudobash> and i say that because I am on a very slow PC right this second and I feel right at home after I tweak it out to its max
<webulator70> dgjones: this ones an hp a6040n, usually i build my own and have no prob with linux but i had to get this, some one was selling it so cheap
<ComputerGuru> best IRC client for Ubuntu? Windows?
<webulator70> ComputerGuru: opera imo
<sudobash> xchat/Bitchx Mirc for w32
<webulator70> xircon was pretty decent on win
<sudobash> opera isnt that good i dont think... everyone thinks it is lightweight but it uses more ram than firefox
<webulator70> sudobash: negatory :)
<sudobash> opera uses 45+ MB firefox most of the time 20-30 mb
<LjL> !best > ComputerGuru    (ComputerGuru, see the private message from Ubotu)
<webulator70> firefox was always slugish scrolling webpages for me on any sys
<webulator70> ffox 3 seems to finally fix that though
<webulator70> opera is still the smoothest seeming
<ComputerGuru> LjL: didn't know anout the poll rule., my apologies
<sudobash> negative i am using a 500 mhz celeron with 256 mb and firefox seems to be running much better than opera
<sudobash> not my pc but my gf
<sudobash> even on live cd firefox is better
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sudobash> konq is faster than all of them i think
<webulator70> sudobash: i was talking about using it on windows though
<webulator70> sudobash: on linux i just leave ffox on
<sudobash> oh i see yes opera is better on windows probably
<LjL> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sudobash> but this is #ubuntu
<LjL> yes, indeed, it's a channel where you answer Ubuntu support questions, not where you talk about which browser is best (especially which is best on Windows :)
<webulator70> lol
<webulator70> almost done, man i hope this works, i havent used ubuntu for a like 3 months now
<sudobash> so whats up with this... hoax? http://www.bbspot.com/News/2001/06/gates.html
<Slart> sudobash: it's bbspot.. nuf said =)
<sudobash> lol
<Ir1> Is tjis the place i can ask help if faq does not help?
<Slart> sudobash: http://www.bbspot.com/Legal/about.html   but this it !ot =)
<webulator70> Ir1: yes
<Slart> Ir1: yes
<Ir1> i just installed ubuntu to my computyer first time and i need some instal help
<sudobash> this is more like it... http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2003-06-29-gates-linux_x.htm
<Slart> Ir1: you've come to the right place.. what is the problem?
<hackeron> hey, quick question - I have an amplified microphone plugged into line-in on the back of the PC - how do I get ekiga to use it? - It seems to only want to use microphones plugged into mic-in
<sudobash> Bill Gates:  The idea is that we're in a competitive situation, that we're willing to provide a better price.
<Ir1> this does not let me install any mozilla bluins
<sudobash> better price than free?
<LjL> sudobash, i realize there's (amazingly) little traffic right now, but please bring offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic anyway
<dgjones> !ot | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> Ir1: mozilla bluins? what is that?
<sudobash> wow and people talk about windows apps and shit... I help people as much as I can here but Im sick of the constant nazi regime act
<Ir1> sorry my bad english.. plugin
<LjL> hackeron: i don't have Ekiga, but isn't it just a matter of enabling line-in recording in the GNOME mixer?
<Slart> Ir1: ok.. you've got some mozilla plugin that doesn't work... which plugin is it?
<Ir1> adblock
<hischild> so yet another one of my lovely probz ...
<Slart> Ir1: are you really using mozilla? not firefox?
<hischild> why does my cpu only show up as a single core while i do have a dual core athlon 3800+?
<erawfish_> hischild: uname -a
<hackeron> LjL: I see a mic selection - I can choose mic1 or mic2, that's it :( - I can change the volume but that's output volume, not input volume
<Ir1> mozilla firefox
<hischild> erawfish_, what part do you need?
<LjL> hackeron: is that in the mixer, or in Ekiga?
<erawfish_> ALL of it
<Slart> hischild: oh.. come on.. you can give us something more to work with.. how does it "show up as single core".. what tool are you using?
<hackeron> LjL: mixer- there's nothing in ekiga
<Slart> Ir1: ok.. and how do you try to install adblock?
<hackeron> LjL: it just allows me to pick my soundcard
<hischild> Slart, yeah ... if i knew what to give ... sec while i ssh to it so i can jst copy it
<ZZT32> Is there a good way of sharing files over a network with tighter permissions?
<mavi-> ZZT32: use ssh
<Ulfalizer> does gusty gibon come with gcc-4 per default?
<LjL> hackeron, i'm on KDE so can't really relate to the GNOME mixer, but i think there have to be recording selections. can you pastebin the output of « amixer » ?
<erUSUL> Ulfalizer: yes
<hischild> erawfish_, Linux hc 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Slart> ZZT32: tighter permissions? samba can be pretty tight.. or a ftp-server..
<Ulfalizer> okay, thanks
<ZZT32> mavi-, isn't that slower, though? Seeing as it's encrypted and all. Not ideal for old machines (I've a PII w/ 128MB of RAM)
<hackeron> LjL: I tried various mixers :)
<Ir1> i tryed to install adblock from aplications -> ad/remove -> internet -> adblock
<hischild> Slart, under system monitor it shows up as a single one
<Slart> Ir1: and what happened?
<guevo> epale
<erawfish_> hischild: should do fine with SMP. is there really only processor 0 in /proc/cpuinfo?
<hackeron> LjL: not amixer though - what can I do with amixer?
<mavi-> ZZT32: yea sure, if you hunt bits and milliseconds
<hischild> erawfish_, yeah, only 1 shows up
<hischild> want me to pastebin it
<LjL> hackeron, the same things you can do with any other mixer. but aside from KMix, it's the only one i can give you instructions about (and the only one giving complete output to pastebin)
<pitris> Hi guys, where can I set ubuntu not to boot to X but only to text mode?
<ZZT32> Slart, does samba ignore preset permissions on shared files and only rely on its configuration?
<Slart> hischild: hmm... my two cores show up there..that's odd
<mavi-> ZZT32: nope
<mavi-> ZZT32: samba uses noth
<mavi-> both*
<hischild> Slart, it used to show up before on the previous installs
<hackeron> LjL: hmm, wait mixer says capture: off -- how do I turn it on, lo
<hackeron> LjL: amixer*
<Slart> ZZT32: I think you can configure it to do whichever you want
<LjL> hackeron, can you please just pastebin the entire output first?
<Ir1> "list of aplications is not available. click on reload to load it. to reload you need working internet connection"
<erawfish_> hischild: the uname -a clearly says "SMP" and we know it's a SMP kernel.
<Slart> Ir1: ah.. is your computer connected to internet?
<erawfish_> hischild: what is the model name line of cpuinfo?
<lilyth> anyone have any idea what the default file ownership for Virtual Machines is?
<ZZT32> mavi-, hm... I have a large HD sectioned off for different users so they can't access it locally.
<silvana> ola????
<LjL> !hi | silvana
<ubotu> silvana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<webulator70> lilyth: trying to get virtualbox to have permisions?
<hischild> Slart,  erawfish_, http://pastebin.com/f43030351 <-- is the cpuinfo ... athlon 3800+ X2 2ghz
<ZZT32> Slart, in the docs I assume? :p
<silvana> es en ingles esto no?
<hackeron> LjL: I'm using a 10" touchscreen with no right click, lol - but it says for linein that capture: off
<hischild> !es | silvana
<ubotu> silvana: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lilyth> webulator70  I have som VMs that are owned by a user that is gone
<Ir1> how do you think that i can come to irc if i dont have working internet connection on this computer? :D
<erUSUL> pitris: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<webulator70> lilyth: oh, hmm i wouldnt know that wait for someone else to answer i guess
<hackeron> LjL: let me see if I can do anything with the help of the man page, one sec
<Slart> ZZT32: indeed =).. I think you can set permissions for who gets to connect to a share.. and you can set it so all file system operations are run as root meaning you can access all files regardless of permissions on your linux system (I'm not sure if this is a wise thing to do though)
<Slart> hischild: how did you produce that info?
<ZZT32> Slart, sounds like what I want. Not going to share an entire volume or anything :p Just subfolders.
<hackeron> LjL: oh beautiful! - I had to press space in alsamixer - itworks now!
<hackeron> LjL: thanks!
<hischild> Slart, what do you mean? i did cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<grmbl> hi
<Slart> hischild: I have an AMD x2 64bit too..  I can paste my info for comparison
<hischild> Slart, please do ... at least some comparison then :-)
<lilyth> how about vmrun? anyone familiar with that?
<Slart> hischild: here's mine
<Slart> http://pastebin.com/f49673765
<Ir1> so.. what should i do
<hackeron> LjL: wonder how the echo cancellaton is on line-in -- got a terrible echo in the test, lets make a call :)
<LjL> hackeron: uhm, i don't think echo cancellation is a soundcard thing, but rather a software thing done within Ekiga
<LjL> hackeron: of course you should have playback for line-in *disabled* in the mixer
<pdroy> Anybody here sync their WM5 phone with Ubuntu ?
<armedking> Hey all i'm on a live cd resqueing my Disk. i'm at fixing the fstab now. i got the disk uuid by rinning /sbin/vol_id -u /dev/hdb1 now can i use that generated uuid to set the disk up in my fstab or is there another process involved?
<Slart> Ir1: ah.. sorry.. didn't see your reply there.. please put my nick in the front of the line so it lights up here at my end..
<Slart> Ir1: and run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<grmbl> i have a pretty lame question: im trying t install python-dev on feisty, but apt says:
<grmbl> http://pastebin.com/m2acf6e29
<Slart> hischild: I couldn't help noticing.. mine was longer.. much longer =)
<hischild> Slart, yeah .. yours is twice as long
<hischild> hmm :(
<rhineheart_m> anybody has an idea on this? Fatal error: Call to undefined function getEditorContents() in /var/www/joomla/administrator/components/com_content/admin.content.html.php on line 546?
<hischild> rhineheart_m, that's a php error
<gmachine_24> I have 7 items (supposedly) in my trash but I cannot seem to get rid of them. If I right click on the trash icon in the task bar and click 'open' a window opens but shows there are no files in the trash bin. So I'm at a loss.
<hischild> rhineheart_m, not caused by ubuntu ... look at the error ...
<zossso> grmbl: try `apt-get install python python2.5-dev`
<Slart> hischild: ah.. you get one section for each core.. that makes sense
<dgjones> gmachine_24, have you deleted something as root? maybe in a terminal after you'd used sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, HAve you changed any of your sources.list?
<gmachine_24> dgjones: very possibly yes.
<grmbl> zossso: still this dep:
<grmbl>   python2.5-dev: Depends: python2.5 (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.5.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<zossso> grmbl: or might try System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<hischild> Slart, yup ... yet i refuse to reinstall ... so either i find a way to fix it, or i'll stick with a single core
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: *maybe*. i didnt install it.
<gmachine_24> dgjones: is there a *special* place to look for those files?
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, Did you ever run a script called automatix or envy?
<grmbl> zossso: i tried aptitude. it couldnt resolve the issue
<Bartek> Hello!
<dgjones> gmachine_24, i'm not sure, i'm just looking to see if i can see how you can delete them
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Seb962> Good afternoon everyone!!!
<Bartek> can someone help me with GNOME?
<Slart> hischild:  what happens if you run a live cd? you get the same info?
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: should i?
<gmachine_24> dgjones: ok i'll be patient. thanks for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> never
<hischild> Slart, no that runs fine (last time i checked was a few days ago)
<Bartek> I am getting red fail on Starting GNOME display manager
<Slart> hischild: have you changed your kernel? compiled a new one?
<Bartek> and some error about FreeFontPath
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, try this..  apt-get install pastebinit
<RomeReactor> gmachine_24: try this from a terminal: sudo rm -R ~/.Trash/*
<erUSUL> hischild: maybe you are using 386 kernel instead of the generic one?
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, then  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and it gives you the web address   and give us the address of the pastebin...
<Ir1> Slart: i still dont get it :/
<Ir1> Slart, i dunno what i should do with theese aplications caus this is first linux expiriense for me
<hischild> erUSUL, uname gives Linux hc 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux so i doubt i changed it without me knowing so
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: the source list is a local mirror
<Bartek> Please help me! I am getting red "fail" when loading "Starting GNOME Display Manager" and when try to "startx" getting error about FreeFontPath!
<erUSUL> hischild: problem is it only detects one core? do you use any boot option?
<hischild> erUSUL, might be cause it installed lilo instead of grub? and the only boot option it has is acpi=off (won't boot without it)
<Ir1> brb
<klumpe> !de
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, So that should answer your question...
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gmachine_24> reactor: I get a line that says >rm: cannot remove 'home/erikm/.Trash/*: No such file or directory
<Slart> Ir1: apt-get update didn't work?
<zossso>  unmet dependencies
<gmachine_24> And I can't make out your complete name, reactor
<erUSUL> hischild: lilo won't couse that but maybe acpi=off is...
<gmachine_24> but thank you
<Slart> Ir1: or rather.. "sudo apt-get update"
<Xteven> hi, I have an ubuntu packaging question: my package shows up in "apt-cache show" but not when I go to Applications -> Add/Remove and search for it. Why could that be ?
<hischild> erUSUL, if i remove acpi=off it refuses to boot in general. And it worked like this before i reinstalled
<Bartek> so nobody?
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/1165
<LjL> Xteven, Add/Remove only shows a selection of packages (mainly those with a GUI)
<RomeReactor> gmachine_24: it's RomeReactor; try without the asterisk: sudo rm -R ~/.Trash
<hischild> erUSUL, it would appear my motherboard has a tick that causes wierd stuff to happen ..
<erUSUL> hischild: then dunno what is happening
<Xteven> LjL: how can I get my packages in there ?
<hischild> erUSUL, me neither :(
<Finnish> Hullo, everyone
<LjL> Xteven: you don't. use Synaptic instead
<W8TAH|class> good morning all - i have several Linux file servers (Most running LVM) is there a way that i can "Combine" them so that they act as one large hdd?
<yoyo> #hack
<Bartek> please someone!
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, You have main repo rem'd out?
<sandr-> software raid or something?
<Xteven> LjL: hmm, but how does it determine whether or not to show a package in the GUI ?
<gmachine_24> romereactor, i just get another command line prompt and the items are still listed as being in the trash bin
<LjL> Xteven: ah, wait, you mean your *own* packages that you created?
<macogw> W8TAH|class: er....if they're separate file server each booting off themselves, no...
<Ir1> back
<macogw> W8TAH|class: if you have multiple drives in one computer, that could be made to act like one big drive by LVM
<dgjones> gmachine_24, this thread on the forums might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709657
<Finnish> Who knows a good way to get bluetooth headphones play audio?
<Xteven> LjL: yes
<aquarius> I have an ubuntu machine which I don't want to use the GUI on. What's the best way of stopping X from running when the machine is rebooted?
<W8TAH|class> macogw: thats what i already have - im looking to combine the storage of several machines into one "virtual{
<W8TAH|class> " hdd
<LjL> Xteven: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/SupplementaryFiles#head-7a414412d5ee2b400b8e65afe39eb131116c3efd
<RomeReactor> gmachine_24: are they hidden files--meaning, do the file names begin with a dot?
<macogw> aquarius: uninstall it?
<Xteven> LjL: thx! :)
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: eh? on the apt-cacher? i dont know to be honest
<aquarius> macogw: ah, I might want it in the future :)
<Ir1> slart, i have no idea what this mean (18:01:37) Slart: Ir1: or rather.. "sudo apt-get update"
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, the sources list you posted, has the MAIN repo disabled.
<Slart> Ir1: open a terminal/console.. type in this: sudo apt-get update
<aquarius> I could use update-rc.d to remove gdm from init, but I don't know if that's the best way.
<LjL> Xteven: if that doesn't clear it up, you may also want to ask in #ubuntu-devel and/or #ubuntu-motu, although they're not strictly speaking support channels, so don't be surprised if they redirect you somewhere else
<RomeReactor> Bartek: what's the problem?
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: but only the commercial, or not?
<macogw> aquarius: sudo update-rc.d gdm stop
<macogw> aquarius: oh haha you just said that.  yeah, thats probably the easiest
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, you only have multiverse and universe enabled.
<Jack_Sparrow> grmbl, I gotta run.. bbl
<macogw> aquarius: or you could stop it on init 2
<grmbl> Jack_Sparrow: ok. thanks.
<gmachine_24> rome, i can't find the file names. i look in the trash bin and it appears empty
<macogw> aquarius: like sudo update-rc.d gdm 2 stop
<kyle__> hi how do i get permission to move stuff into usr/local/games ?
<macogw> aquarius: and then put 2 at the end of the boot parameters so it always boots to runlevel 2, but i think 2 is ubuntu's default
<zossso> Mouse clicks don't change focus when I click in app window.  Only when clicked on titlebar.  Any ideas?
<RomeReactor> gmachine_24: press CTRL+H while in the trash can in Nautilus
<Slart> zossso: I think it's a feature. you can change it in System, Preferences, Windows afaik
<aquarius> macogw: hrm. says "expected runlevel" as an error. the man page for update-rc.d confuses me :(
<Ir1> slart: still no help'
<kyle__> hi how do i get permission to move stuff into usr/local/games ?
<gmachine_24> rome, i have already enabled the show hidden files and it still shows nada
<gmachine_24> romereactor, that is
<Ir1> slart: i still got same "error" message
<zossso> Slart: Sweet!  Don't know what happened to my previous settings, but this is even better than what I had. thx a million
<gmachine_24> dgjones, thanks. i will check it out
<macogw> aquarius: oh i think you need to tell it which to start on and which to stop on
<RomeReactor> gmachine_24: weird; try restarting the panels from the system monitor
<Slart> Ir1: open a terminal/console.. type in this: sudo apt-get update     <--- did you do this? do you need help opening a terminal?
<Slart> zossso: you're welcome
<macogw> aquarius: if you do that you can do "init 3" to get back to gui.  if you dont care to be able to do that and are fine with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" then just go with remove
<Ir1> yes i did it
<Slart> Ir1: any output? errors?
<macogw> aquarius: ill be back in like 5-10 minutes. i have to go to class
<aquarius> macogw: cheers. remove it is :)
<Ir1> slart: Siv cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-fi
<Kleggen> Does anyone know a repo with packages for PHP 5.3? I've been googling and searching in ubuntuforums, but could not find it...
<Ir1> slart: Siv cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-fi
<lordleemo> Ir1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   in a terminal,  then remove the #  before the word  deb  and then save it  . then in terminal run  sudo apt-get update
<Slart> Ir1: ahh.. you haven't enabled the internet repos.. that explains it.. don't paste anything else
<Ir1> slart: Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
<zossso> kyle__: from the command line, `sudo` will grant you permissions to do just about anything -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kippy> hey Guys even fter giving the htdocs directory(LAMP) all the requied persmissions and copying my php files to the folder i cant access them through apache.. any solutions?
<Slart> Ir1: open System, Administration, Software sources
<zossso> kyle__: so something like `sudo cp /home/kyle/games /usr/local/games` will copy your games dir to /usr/local
<Slart> Ir1: make sure the five options on the first page has a checkmark next to them
<Ir1> slart none of them has
<Slart> Ir1: and the "Download from:" pulldown menu should say something like "Server for Finland".. or main server
<crashoweride> ciao
<Slart> Ir1: nope.. that's the problem.. just click the box so they are checked
<kyle__> zosso is there no way of me being able to just drag and drop something from desktop into usr/local/games ?
<crashoweride> mandami il sito forza.......
<Slart> !it | crashoweride
<ubotu> crashoweride: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<graelb> Where can i put a home-made script if i wanted it to run on login?
<LjL> !boot > graelb    (graelb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zossso> kyle__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-c863a1b669260ba6af02fa652d7f8fe5e6828042
<Slart> graelb: anywhere you want.. and use System, Preferences, Sessions to run it
<Ir1> slart: now it started to download paggaes
<graelb> Thank you sir! or... mam! =P
<zancdar> Hello
<zossso> kyle__: that is new to me too!
<LjL> graelb: the "right thing" is to create an init.d compliant script and then add it for boot with "update-rc.d". but you could just run it from /etc/rc.local
<Slart> Ir1: yes.. and when it's done the add/remove thingy should work too
<zancdar> I'm on kubuntu testing and I install kubuntu-kde4-desktop to have KDE 4 version how can I remove KDE3 with all his dependencies?
<Slart> LjL: run on login.. not boot
<graelb> Just call it from inside rc.local?
<LjL> Slart, graelb: good point... i'm not sure i know the correct answer to that one.
<Kleggen> kyle__: try "gksudo nautilus /" and use the one window...
<Slart> LjL: well.. there's always the nice gui way of using System, Preferences, Sessions.. easy to point and click
<kyle__> aha that work cheers kleggen
<graelb> LjL: that's ok! thanks for that. I'll be able to work it out from here, I already found out about rc.local and running the update on it... but i didn't realize a script had to be compliant for it to work
<kyle__> how come you can't just do it normally?
<Pip> Can I order for 8.04 ?
<zossso> kyle__, Kleggen: even better
<LjL> Slart: yes, but does that work as expected with a script? i know it's intended to re-run graphical programs on login
<kyle__> why cant they just ask you for a password? and then allow you to do styuff?
<LjL> graelb, no, for /etc/rc.local it doesn't
<zossso> kyle__: security has it's downfalls
<Slart> LjL: I use it to mount some samba volumes when I login .. works nicely
<kyle__> ahh :)
<LjL> graelb, if you want it to run on *logic*, see Slart
<kyle__> hopefully i'll pick up all this stuff over time :)
<zossso> kyle__: but at least you have a solid OS
<graelb> LjL: Right, i wrote a script and put it into /etc/init.d/ and ran the update, but it didn't work. And from what you said, it's because it wasn't rc.local Compliant
<kyle__> yeah i'm not complaining it's just all new to me that's all :)
<graelb> init.d compliant *
<W8TAH|class> i would like to speak to someone about using iSCSI on ubuntu Dapper server to create a large storage environment
<kyle__> i love ubuntu :)
<dgjones> Pip, not yet, when its released, you should be able to order it from shipit, at the moment, they only offer Ubuntu 7.10 - https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<zossso> kyle__: understand :)  me too!
<Pip> I see
<kes0> hello , my mouse stop work sometimes so i have to pull it out and back in so it start again ?
<Slart> kyle__: I don't think linux has ever had the "this is not allowed unless you're root so I'm going to use sudo even though you didn't specify it" thingy
<LjL> graelb: most likely. it needs to respond to "start" and "stop" commands at least. see /etc/init.d/skeleton
<graelb> LjL: Thanks! =) made my day
<zossso> kes0: wired or wireless mouse?
<Ir1> slart: Than You very much! now everything works just as it should be :)
<gmachine_24> romereactor, i'm giving up for the time being. i tried all the things in the link someone else posted, did a "locate" for trash .Trash ./trash ./Trash .trash everything I could think of and got nowhere
<gmachine_24> romereactor thanks anyway for all your help
<kes0> zossso wired, intelli 3.0
<mee72> what is the pakage realplay is in
<LjL> !real > mee72    (mee72, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RomeReactor> gmachine_24: OK
<graelb> Wow, this is so far above my bash scripting experience... lol
<steve176> Hi. I need to set JAVA_HOME (and other variables) on Gutsy server. I've added them to /etc/environment and rebooted but they haven't been picked up. any ideas?
<zossso> kes0: is this a new problem.  how frequently does it quit working?
<LjL> mee72: i think on Gutsy you can find it in Medibuntu - not sure if it's in the partner repository as well
<LjL> !medibuntu > mee72    (mee72, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Slart> any X-ninjas here? is it possible to run an application on one gutsy machine and export the window from the app to another gutsy machine using a LAN ? kind of like vnc but for one app only?
<mavi-> Slart: sure
<ender> Question: Does anyone know how to set up an smb mount in fstab so that it reloads when I restart?
<mavi-> Slart: do you know ssh?
<kes0> zossso sometimes its like 20 minutes between the times and sometime like 3 mins , installed ubuntu 6.06 yesterday and the mouse have die from the start
<Slart> mavi-: I've met him once or twice.. =)
<mavi-> Slart: if you do ssh -X host
<mavi-> Slart: then all X programs you start will be shown at localhost
<FastZ> I'm an ex-ninja.
<mavi-> Slart: the ones you start at the remote host that is
<Kleggen> Slart:What about using "ssh -X hostname" and then run the program?
<Slart> mavi-: that sounds awsome.. I'm off to try that straight away
<mavi-> Slart: else X is really a network server, but is firewalled for all but localhost
<ender> Question: Does anyone know how to set up an smb mount in fstab so that it remounts when I restart?
<PreNoob> would anyone know why after i installed libJama-Java, I still cant use "import Jama.*;"? it says Jama doesnt exist..... ? :S
<mavi-> Slart: so you can open ports and send windows everywhere =) but ssh method is much better
<ender> I have it mounted already in /media/storage but it will not stay when I restart
<zossso> kes0: Have you tried to update the kernel?
<dgjones> kes0, i had a similar problem with a USB mouse, i had to modify the startup command to add "noapic nolapic" to the boot paramaters
<mee72> LjL: thanks for the link
 * delcoyote hi
<Slart> mavi-: haha.. *mad laughter*.. it works.. so nice.. thanks again
<PreNoob> Q:  would anyone know why after i installed libJama-Java, I still cant use "import Jama.*;"? it says Jama doesnt exist..... ? :S
<ender> Question: Does anyone know how to set up an smb mount in fstab so that it remounts when I restart?
<hischild> Slart, that's the only reason why my server has a desktop isntalled :p so i can use ssh to get the graphical stuff over ^_^
<kes0> zossso: have run the update program in x but i dont know if the kernel is updated
<gmachine_24> is romereactor is here
<gmachine_24> or dgjones
<FLUXxXx> Hello! I'm writing a project for school about Linux. Can anyone help me with this:? Which are the criterias that differeces all Linux distributions? I was thinking about the package manager (rpm/deb/etc), the desktop env (kde/gnome/etc). What else? Give me as many as you can think of. THANK YOU
<Slart> hischild: ah.. I've used vnc before.. but that feels really cramped.. =)
<ArmedKing> Can anyone tell me or change line 9 in my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58384/ to make that directory usable by user king i cant figure it out
<dgjones> gmachine_24, I'm here for 5 minutes and thats all
<gmachine_24> all.... linux.... distros.... very amusing there
<zossso> kes0: dgjones might have your fix... see above
<kes0> dgjones: ok , its damn enoying :p
<hischild> Slart, i always used vnc on windows ... but yeah it feels .. "off"
<kes0> dgjones: where do i write that ?
<gmachine_24> dgjones, i *fixed* the trash problem by rebooting the computer.
<kes0> <-- beginner :P
<kes0> zossso: yea , thx =)
<dgjones> kes0, in a terminal, tyoe "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", look for the line "boot: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash" or something similar (the kernel version could be different) and after ro quiet splash, add "noapic nolapic" and then save the file and restart
<yao_ziyua1> there is a usability bug: if some packages in my apt database have broken dependencies, Adept-Manager won't install/upgrade any packages. i have to manually find and remove the broken packages. this is very unfriendly to new users.
<tom17bombadil_> hiho
<openros> i tried to copy some contents to my lap from a pc
<openros> i got the following error
<hischild> yao_ziyua1, if a package has broken dependencies it shouldn't be installed int he first place
<tom17bombadil_> i try to instal a firefox32 on my amd64-system
<kes0> dgjones: okey thanks :)
<yao_ziyua1> ok
<yao_ziyua1> maybe my fault
<zackyramone> can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/d5bca295f ?
<mavi-> yao_ziyua1: the apt-system is very old and arent very friendly no =|
<tom17bombadil_> but i cant install the ia32-libs:
<zossso> ender: find your fstab solution yet?
<hischild> yao_ziyua1, not perse. do you have an example? i may be understanding it worng
<dgjones> kes0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions there's more info on changing the file down at the bottom of this web page
<mavi-> yao_ziyua1: but if it helps, it was way way worse before
<yao_ziyua1> i think if adept-manager can't do something it must tell me exactly which packages involved are the problem
<apurva_> help help
<tom17bombadil_> apt-get does not find it
<openros> scp -r root@172.16.0.2:/mnt/ros/* root@172.16.0.1:/media/sda7/ root@172.16.0.2's password:   Host key verification failed. lost connection
<openros> scp -r root@172.16.0.2:/mnt/ros/* root@172.16.0.1:/media/sda7/
<openros> root@172.16.0.2's password:
<openros> Host key verification failed.
<openros> lost connection
<apurva_> help help!
<FloodBot1> openros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yao_ziyua1> actually, i was trying to install the official bittorrent client which requires python2.4
<apurva_> help help!
<yao_ziyua1> but the system seems to unable to install python2.4
<yao_ziyua1> because it has broken dependencies
<kes0> dgjones: sweet =)
<apurva_> hav problems with restricted drivers manager
<hischild> yao_ziyua1, hmm ... maybe there's a newer package that depends on the most current version of python?
<openros> ok
<zossso> ender: Tried this in fstab `//server/share /mnt/share smbfs ro,guest 0 0`
<dgjones> kes0, i've got to go now, you'll have to ask somebody else in the channel if there's anything else you need
<yao_ziyua1> hischild: the newest official bittorrent client is 5.0 and it depends on python 2.4, weird
<steve176> Why are variables in /etc/environment only visible with local login and not from ssh?
<nekr0z> hello to all!
<openros> while using  scp iam getting the error msg as "Host key verification failed."
<hischild> yao_ziyua1, hmm ... that's wierd yh ...
<zackyramone> can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/d5bca295f ?
<hischild> yao_ziyua1, perhaps use a different one? :-)
<openros> what should i do
<Bartek> Good Evening
<Slart> ok, since the X-ninja concentration was kind of high here today.. here's another question.. can I grab the display from an already running application and get it to my local computer..ie instead of starting a new application I would like one already running on the remote machine
<yao_ziyua1> hischild: yes
<kes0> okey , have a nice day
<kes0> dgjones
<Bartek> someane could help me with gnome error??
<zossso> zackyramone: when does this error happen?
<yao_ziyua1> i think adept-manager currently has too brief error messages
<zackyramone> zossso: when i run WoW from terminal
<yao_ziyua1> it should translate apt-get's error messages in english
<yao_ziyua1> instead of saying 'apt-manager runs into problems...'
<yao_ziyua1> 'probably because some downloads are incomplete or some packages are broken"
<Bartek> Starting GNOME Display Manager [Fail], when trying startx - FreeFontPath error
<yao_ziyua1> too vague language
<openros> while using  scp iam getting the error msg as "Host key verification failed."
<nekr0z> can anyone help with a sound problem on Hardy? PulseAudio works, ALSA doesn't
<zossso> zackyramone: check `glxinfo | grep -i opengl`
<frank_> !hardy | nekr0z
<ubotu> nekr0z: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Bartek>  Starting GNOME Display Manager [Fail], when trying startx - FreeFontPath error Plase someone!
<zossso> zackyramone: and `glxinfo | grep direct`
<nekr0z> frank_: thanx
<Kleggen> yao_ziyua1: Try "sudo aptitude -f install"
<yao_ziyua1> i tried sudo apt-get install -f
<Bartek>  Starting GNOME Display Manager [Fail], when trying startx - FreeFontPath error, help please!
<yao_ziyua1> if that command is needed, adept-manager should tell me...
<MooshMoosh> HI there, can anyone help with hibernate not working on sony vaio VGN-CR320E? I'm running gusty
<neopsyche> metv not working on ubuntu xawtv works with tv card but metv says "no tuner" ??? any ideas?
<yao_ziyua1> or at least adept-manager should give me a chance to see apt-get's output
<yao_ziyua1> like other managers such as synaptic do
<Jeruvy> fresh 7.10 install, eth0 is not setup, has picked up ipv6 and local address, but not the assigned IP.  Does fiesty just hate my nic or what?
<Bartek>  Starting GNOME Display Manager [Fail], when trying startx - FreeFontPath error ANYONE?
<openros> while using  scp iam getting the error msg as "Host key verification failed."
<tong> hello
<simion314> hi, when i change my cable that connects me to the internet i need to make the system to teconfigure(request a new IP from DNS ) i curently make this from the GUI, but i belive i can do this from termina;. How can i restart the network connection from terminal?
<zossso> zackyramone: can you pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<zackyramone> zossso: yeah sure
<MooshMoosh> anyone running gusty on a vaio laptop?
<mavi-> openros: you have a key-file in ssh/ in your home
<zackyramone> zossso: brb need to log off
<mavi-> openros: you need to delete the entry for that host
<zossso> zackyramone: k
<mavi-> openros: and then you will be able to store the new key
<Kleggen> Does anyone know a repo with packages for PHP 5.3?
<hischild> mavi-, .ssh/known_hosts right?
<mavi-> hischild: yes
<naufrago> hello
<tong> quit
<zossso> naufrago: hi
<replicant> how can i know what is using /dev/sda3 when, after mkfs.ext3 I get: /dev/sda3 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<MooshMoosh> vaio+gusty?
<replicant> it is not mounted
<W8TAH> when using iSCSI does it treat all the hard disk storage as one large disk (spread across multiple machines) or does it see them as individual volumes?
<zossso> replicant: try the command `df` to display what you have mounted
<zackyramon1> zossso: im back and heres my xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/d45196e29]
<zossso> replicant: scratch previous post then..  do you sudo the command?
<zackyramon1> http://pastebin.com/d45196e29
<albertg> bye
<zossso> line 65: should be nvidia, not nv.  But,  how did you install the restricted drivers?
<zossso> zackyramon1: line 65: should be `nvidia`, not `nv`.  But,  how did you install the restricted drivers?
<zackyramon1> zossso: from the restricted drivers window
<openros> i tried to use scp to copy, iam getting the error Host key verification failed. help me what should i do
<AngryAnt> Q: How would I go about setting ssh to listen to an alternative port?
<zossso> try from command-line `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new`
<zackyramon1> zossso: and glxinfo is giving these lines Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ArmedKing> Can anyone tell me what to add to line 10 to make the drive usable by normal user or user king http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58384/
<Pici> AngryAnt: A: take a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<no0tic> could avahi-daemon interfere in any way with ServerName apache directive?
<neverblue> morning
<AngryAnt> Pici: Thansk
<zossso> neverblue: good morning!
<guest8> Hi!
<zossso> zackyramon1: try from command-line `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new`
<openros>  i tried to use scp to copy, iam getting the error Host key verification failed. help me what should i do
<zackyramon1> zossso: i have nvidia geforce 4 will the new work?
<guest8> Can you set the screensaver to "Water Effect"? I mean, that instead of the screensaver popping up, it starts to rain?
<zossso> zackyramon1: no, but maybe `sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx` will work?
<zackyramon1> zossso: i already have that package
<roddytherat> I have a problem, I have windows xp installed on my computer, I had another HD laying around so I put ubuntu on it and set it as master and put the xp HD as a slave, when I turn the computer on Grub does not show my windows xp installation in the boot menu, how do I add it?
<zossso> zackyramon1: can you try, line 65: `nvidia`, not `nv`.  No promises though
<ArmedKing> Can anyone tell me what to add to line 10 to make the drive usable by normal user or user king http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58384/
<BadRobot> is it Frostwire any good?
<AngryAnt> Pici: Do you know if I can set it up to listen on two ports?
<AngryAnt> Would a comma simply be enough?
<zackyramon1> zossso: yes did it but WoW wont work anyways so now i will download the nvidia-glx-package again
<AngryAnt> Like so: Port 22, 537
<helpfromu> hi
<elbuenob> I'm looking to know if Ubuntu will install on an Intel based mac... if there are any builds for the mac or if I should try another machine
<helpfromu> how can i play amr file?
<elbuenob> I'm a noob :)
<zossso> zackyramon1: k
<zackyramon1> zossso: i shouldnt try envy, right?
<roddytherat> elbuenob:  I think the normal ubuntu intel version will work fine.
<Pici> AngryAnt: I have my Port directives on two separate lines. I'm not sure if a comma will work
<zossso> zackyramon1: haven't tried envy myself, so no advice on that
<AngryAnt> Ok. I'll follow your way.
<mr_daniel> I am optimizing my xorg.conf by hand and have found this line in my Module-Section: 'load i2c'
<elbuenob> okay - sounds good - any links you can provide for the Intel install?
<helpfromu> anyone in here knows how can i play amr file? what program?
<mr_daniel> what is the purpose of the i2c module?
<roddytherat> elbuenob:  one sec
<zackyramon1> zossso: cause yday some guys told me that it will ruin my system so today i had a fresh install
<zossso> elbuenob: I'm going to do the same thing -- http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac-256395.php
<raiderxx> Anyone here?
<zossso> zackyramon1: hmm. I think i remember reading that.  *thinking*
<zackyramon1> zossso: im trying the 'new' nvidia
<guest8> I didn't see an option in the screensaver dialog to set it to "Water Effect".
<raiderxx> I must say, for JUST switching over to ubuntu from Vista...
<raiderxx> wow...
<zackyramon1> zossso: Jack_Sparrow and IndyGunFreak were helping me
<zossso> zackyramon1: let me know how it goes.  don't think there is support for geforce4 though
<zossso> zackyramon1: I mean in the nvidia-glx-new
<hischild> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<roddytherat> I have windows xp installed on one of my HD's, I had another HD laying around so I put ubuntu on it and set it as master and put the xp HD as a slave, when I turn the computer on Grub does not show my windows xp installation in the boot menu, how do I add it?
<hischild> zossso, no need as you can see :-)
<openros>  i tried to use scp to copy, iam getting the error Host key verification failed. help me what should i do
<hischild> openros, you have to delete the conflicting key in your known_hosts file
<zossso> zackyramon1, hischild: won't think then. look here- http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=35213679&sid=1
<openros> how to delete
<openros> hischild, how to delete pls
<DOOM_NX> guys
<brobostigon> openros: rm /path/to/file
<DOOM_NX> vncviewer says accepted connection but it doesn't popup an window...
<hischild> zossso, they carry the instructions for fedora core, not ubuntu.
<hischild> zossso, next to that the nvidia main drivers have been known to break systems more then once ..
<magic> true
<openros> hischild, where will be that file
<muchacho> how would you control nfs shares on a per user basis?  meaning, can you export nfs shares on a per user basis using ldap or something?
<hischild> openros, they're in .ssh/known_hosts
<magic> how can i setup a pda ??? on ubuntu
<zossso> hischild: agree. just trying to give zackyramon1 some options
<openros> ya got it
<openros> should i have to delete the file
<zossso> zackyramon1: best option might be to look into a newer videocard
<katakaio> magic: Try System -> Preferences -> PalmOS devices
<hischild> zossso, giving an options that more then likely would break his system with a guide that's not for ubuntu isn't exactly a good option ...
<magic> i know
<magic> but its not recognizeble
<Jack_Sparrow> roddytherat, If that ubuntu is a fresh install, put windows back on as master, and reinstall ubuntu on the slave drive
<katakaio> magic: What device do you have?
<openros> even if i delete i am getting the same erroe
<zossso> hischild: my mistake
<magic> its ipaq 19x
<hischild> zossso, np =]
<hischild> zossso, why would you delete it ... you could've just removed the conflicting host
<romme> is there a channel about the Evolution email client?
<hischild> try to ssh manually to the host
<katakaio> magic: Hmm. What OS does it run?
<hischild> i gotta go ... bcak later <3 for all of u
<magic> win ce
<zackyramone> zossso: apparently the new package didnt work so ill go back to the nvidia-glx package
<guest8> Any ideas how to set up the cool :) Water Effect as a screensaver?
<magic> 2005
<openros> ssh works
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > guest8
<katakaio> magic: I think you're going to have a next-to-impossible time trying to get a WinOS device to play nice with Ubuntu
<roddytherat> Jack_Sparrow:  I don't want to touch the windows boot loader though..
<guest8> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't understand that.
<katakaio> magic: I've tried with a few smartphones running Windows Mobile with no luck
<zossso> zackyramon1: if you don't get anywhere, best option is probably looking into a newer videocard
<llama2> i was wonder if i could sync my ipod to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> roddytherat, then see the different ways to install..    I dual boiot with no issuses, for years..
<katakaio> llama2: there are many ways to do that
<zackyramone> damn thats too much of a deal zossso
<magic> hm... its there any linux for pda???
<Jack_Sparrow> guest8, install ccsm per the link
<katakaio> llama2: GTKpod and Banshee are some of the most popular
<magic> that i can try...
<llama2> katakaio : could you explain the easyist way please
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: remember my porblem yesterday?
<openros> hischild, ssh works well...
<guest8> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, i already have it, but there's no option to set an effect as screensaver
<katakaio> magic: I know nothing about reformatting a WinOS PDA to a Linux distro, but it sounds intriguing
<openros> only scp gives this error
<zossso> zackyramon1: yeah. don't want to break your system though.
<patatita> Hi all!
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Do you have any idea how many questions I do a day?  Sorry, no
<patatita> could anybody help me with a SU problem?
<katakaio> magic: I have a feeling that someone has tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> guest8, /j #Compiz
<prashant> how to install deb file in ubuntu
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: i had to do a fresh install because i had used envy....but now WoW wont work anyways
<magic> for some pdas its posibble
<guest8> prashant: Just double-click it
<magic> but where can i find that linux
<llama2> katakaio : could you explain the easyist way please
<prashant> then
<katakaio> magic: You'll probably have to do a google search for people who've tried it with your model specifically
<guest8> prashant: Click "install package" or something like that
<katakaio> llama2: Sure. Type sudo apt-get install banshee
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, You solved half the problem by getting rid of envy..  You are ruuning wow under wine right.. so I suggest #Winehq
<zossso> prashant: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6365.html
<katakaio> llama2: It works identically to iTunes and allows you to sync your iPod
<magic> katakaio: nice idea :D thnx
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but the problem is from my graphics card driver
<katakaio> magic: Wish I could be of more help . . . good luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, What card
<apurva> hi katakaio
<helpfromu> how can i enable compiz and that cool appearance for desktop?
<llama2> done that
<helpfromu> im not sure if that was compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > helpfromu,
<katakaio> llama2: Have you been able to successfully sync/
<Sjimmie> helpfromu: System -> Prefernces -> Appearences
<katakaio> apurva: Hi . . . what's up?
<Sjimmie> then the last tab
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: geforce4
<magic> katakaio:  you r its nice to know that winos aint gonna work :D
<steve176> any ideas why the remote hosts /etc/environment variables aren't available when I use ssh?
<apurva> katakaio: i ran into some problem can u help me plz?
<magic> so its the same with smartphoneS?
<CVD-PR> Hey, qny know how to print to an envelop in openoffice word?
<romme> what update should i install to prevent Thunderbird from crashing on the Tango theme?
<openros> hischild, help me
<katakaio> magic: It's always better to hear good news than bad, I guess
<dustinsweeney> anyone got creox to work?
<llama2> katakaio : its now syncing
<ubunt1> who can help in my ubuntu 7.10??
<ubunt1>  i have no sound
<katakaio> apurva: I'll try, but it's better to ask everyone here . . . I don't know everything
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, Gimme a couple minutes to look at my notes on that.
<magic> true but its allsow better to know befor try to do ...
<katakaio> llama2: Nice work!
<zossso> ubunt1: what sound card do you have?
<llama2> :)
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks ill be AFK for now
<Jared555> stupid question.... what is the big reason for kde over gnome/gnome over kde?
<llama2> taking a while thou
<ubunt1> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mavi-> Jared555: politics and/or religion
<mavi-> Jared555: also, kde sucks
<mavi-> =D
<denny> jared555: many many years ago there was a licensing reason - KDE didn't have a fully 'free' license
<katakaio> llama2: Yeah, it's not the fastest, but it gets the job done
<denny> nowadays, personal preference mostly
<zossso> Jared555: it is a matter of global warming.. actually, opinions
<jamil> ello there.
<Jared555> I am asking for TECHNICAL reasons
<jamil> So i'm wondering, is there a channel for the ultra-nooby linux user?
<llama2> lol i only got 1000 and some thing songs on it
<denny> they're both software, and therefore made almost entirely of bugs - pick whichever one you're happiest working with  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> zackyramone, You did enable the Restricted Drivers Manager correct..?
<denny> jamil: ##linux is fairly tolerant of simple questions
<apurva> ok katakaio
<cliebow> jamil:generally so much traffic cant get a word in edgewise
<llama2> grr its asked me to build a new db
<jamil> hm
<zossso> Jared555: it is truly a matter of opinions. there are quite a few technical differences, but too many to list here.
<cliebow> ask away...
<apurva> i am having problems with my NVIDiA drivers
<jamil> Well, i understand some of the basics of linux. It's just I have no knowledge of commands for the terminal and what-not.
<katakaio> Sorry, gtg . . . good luck all!
<cliebow> what would yyou like to do?
<replicant> is there some place i can look for what devices "device mapper" tries to access at boot time?
<llama2> ty cya
<mavi-> Jared555: there are none, maybe if you are a developer, then Gnome is C and KDe is C++
<net`split> hi
<Pip> At which level should I read Effective C++ ?
<mavi-> Jared555: but both plattforms can do the same stuff
<mavi-> Pip: after you understand the basics
<apurva> i have posted the problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714977
<net`split> hey, somebody who uses conky in here?
<W8TAH> when using iSCSI does it treat all the hard disk storage as one large disk (spread across multiple machines) or does it see them as individual volumes?
<Pip> mavi-, Thanks
<Kubik> Ы
<cliebow> jamil:what would you like to do?
<zossso> ubunt1: do you have a thinkpad?
<Arso_> hey guys
<apurva> i installed NVIDIA drivers that work fine but restricted driver manager replaces it when i try to enable it help please@
<mavi-> Pip: also, C++ is a very hard language to start with
<zackyramone> Jack_Sparrow: yeah definetely
<llama2> hmm myspace look really messy on Ubntu
<Pip> mavi-, feel
<Pip> felt
<mavi-> Pip: i would recomend getting some years experience before you start with some higher level language, like python
<apurva> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<Arso_> i bought a new 500gb sata drive, and want to format it from the ubuntu live cd, how do i do that please  ? :D
<Pip> mavi-, You recommend some script language to me ?
<mavi-> hehe
<mavi-> yes
<zossso> apruva: might try to '/join #nvidia' they helped me a lot yesterday
<mavi-> if you want to call it a script language
<Pip> mavi-, Why later for python ?
<mavi-> Pip: the other way around =)
<Arso_> anyone ? :(
<mavi-> Pip: start with python or any high level language, then when you got that under control you can do C++
<zossso> apruva: many in here suggest not to manually install the nvidia drivers. it has been known to break ubuntu
<muchacho> how would you control nfs shares on a per user basis?  meaning, can you export nfs shares on a per user basis using ldap or something?
<zossso> ubunt1: look at-- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/133105
<Pip> mavi-, I don't understand
<Pip> what does "under control" mean ?
<mavi-> understand
<cambazz> hello. is there any way to get back a deleted file
<apurva> thanks zossso
<Pip> how deep to understand a higher level one ?
<zossso> apruva: sure
<mavi-> Pip: i just wouldnt recomend anyone to go C++ as first language to learn, when there are so many nicer languages out there
<mavi-> Pip: when you feel comfortable
<mavi-> Pip: or when you need it
<Lunks> My touchpad scroll area isn't working. It's just an extension of the touchpad itself. How can I make it scroll?
<Pip> mavi-, Does Bjarne think so ?
<mavi-> Pip: i think so yes
<cambazz> ls -al BOOKS.tar
<cambazz> damn
<Pip> OK,I know some C and java and ruby
<Pip> So it's time to start C++
<mavi-> sure if you know java already
<mavi-> but why even go C++?
<Lasivian> I'm trying to enable monitor mode on my Orinoco card, but when I try to compile the driver it says "Wireless extensions are not enabled. Stop" and I can't figure out why, any ideas?
<mavi-> nm, its off-topic
<tmountain> does anybody remember an older project for desktop wallpapers for Linux? it used to ship as the default wallpaper for slackware for while, and I can't remember what it was called.
<Pip> Because I think if I mastered C++,I would be a very professional programmer
<mavi-> hehe
<keinohrhase_> hello can somebody help me with my pidgin error: http://rafb.net/p/p9h5jp45.html
<mee72> compilers on ubuntu i cannot fined any?
<mavi-> thats what C is fore
<Pip> C++ includes so many stuff inside
<netron1234> exit
<netron1234> exit
<netron1234> exit
<mavi-> mee72: aptitude install build-essentials
<netron1234> quit
<gub> lol
<mavi-> Pip: yeah ive been coding C++ since 95 =)
<Pip> Wow
<JediMaster> Hey all, I'm having a bit of a headache setting up a 37" 16:9 TV on my gutsy install
<Pip> mavi-, So you must be a master of it
 * Lasivian just wants to move away from Windows, but it seems to be hell to do something under unix that I have a functioning windows program for :(
<nomopofomo> where is the .history file located by default in ubuntu?
<apurva> hey mavi- plz help
<Pip> nomopofomo, locate *.hitory
<zossso> Lasivian: Have you looked at this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426
<Pip> nomopofomo, maybe it is in ~/
<frank_> Lasivian: what are you trying to do ?
<mavi-> apurva: with what?
<nomopofomo> Pip, I looked there
<JediMaster> it should be running at 1360x768 but no matter what I do (including adding new mode lines to xorg.conf and trying to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) I just can't get it to go into the right resolution, got an nvidia ti 4200 card
<mavi-> nomopofomo: ~/.bash_history
<apurva> hey mavi- restricted driver manager
<helpfromu> how can i install mac look alike?
<nomopofomo> thank you mavi-
<apurva> mavi- :i installed NVIDIA drivers that work fine but restricted driver manager replaces it when i try to enable it
<mavi-> havent used that yet =|
<mavi-> its new in gutsy and gutsy is broken
<helpfromu> i mean how can i set my ubuntu to look like a mac?
<helpfromu> im using 7.10 anyway
<mavi-> helpfromu: install mac-menu, some mac-theme from gnomelook.org and install cairo-dock
<apurva> mavi- : thanks anyway :)
<mavi-> apurva: buty try edit the conf manually?
<raiderxx> ok I must know: Im seeing on youtube a way to switch desktops in a cube shape
<helpfromu> mavi-: well apt-get install mac-menu work?
<apurva> mavi- : xorg.conf?
<raiderxx> How do I do that?
<mavi-> raiderxx: ccsm
<mavi-> raiderxx: enable desktop cube
<mavi-> helpfromu: dunno, try
<Lasivian> zossso: yes, i'm having that exact problem
<mavi-> apurva: yeah
<raiderxx> ccsm?
<mavi-> raiderxx: thats the program you conf desktop effects
<Pici> !ccsm | raiderxx
<ubotu> raiderxx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Lasivian> frank23: trying to get my orinoco network card into monitor mode. But when I try to patch the divers it tells me that wireless extensions are not enabled
<raiderxx> ok thank you
<Lasivian> following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OrinocoMonitorMode
<frank_> Lasivian: hmm... I don't know anything about that so good luck ;-)
<apurva> mavi- : actually when i install the driver, values in conf are fine.. but when i enable the driver, the manager replaces it with some other driver.... here are the details if you please have a look
<apurva> mavi- : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4452446#post4452446
<mavi-> apurva: im looking
<mavi-> apurva: dont install the driver manually
<Lasivian> zossso: that post would seem to indicate it's simply broken rght now without a fix
<frank_> Lasivian: that's a pretty old page. it says: Use hostap drivers from Ubuntu linux kernel.
<mavi-> apurva: the restricted manager doesnt know anythingh about the one you've downloaded yourself
<mavi-> apurva: so its trying to enable the one it knows about instead
<mavi-> apurva: i dont know if the nvidia-installer comes with an un-installer
<zossso> Lasivian: yeah.  I wish I had an orinoco card b/c-- 1) to help you 2) to wardrive again
<mavi-> apurva: but if it does, remove it and then use restricted manager to install the nvidia-driver
<apurva> mavi- : the manager does not install this version... but it is thee correct one as i know from NVIDIA support for my card what should i do?
<hwilde_> any way to monitor the data throughout of /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<zossso> Lasivian: Orinoco are sweet cards
<mavi-> and the version that restricted-manager installs doesnt work?
<mavi-> apurva: and the version that restricted-manager installs doesnt work?
<apurva> mavi- : it doesn't
<mavi-> apurva: then dont use restricted-manager at all, and only use the installer
<mavi-> apurva: what you are doing now is trying to use two diffrent installers to do the same thing
<mavi-> and they are messing it up for eachother
<apurva> mavi- : then i cannot enable extra effects for display :( it asks me to enable the driver in manager
<mavi-> apurva: then the nvidia-installer doesnt work
<mavi-> apurva: make sure its using your driver
<mavi-> apurva: there exists hundreds of guides to do this on teh google
<apurva> mavi- : the logs show that the driever is selected
<mavi-> apurva: then start compiz
<raiderxx> Ok, so the cube app. has been enabled, how do I work it?
<mavi-> raiderxx: ctrl-alt mouseclick
<mavi-> raiderxx: or ctrl-alt-arrowkeys
<apurva> mavi- : how?
<mavi-> apurva: type "compiz --replace&" in a terminal
<apurva> mavi- : it ended with errors....
<mavi-> what errors? thats your actual problem there =)
<apurva> mavi- : how do i use pastebin?
<Lasivian> hostap drivers, ok
<mavi-> apurva: you have to figure that one out yourself, no idea
<raiderxx> hmm.. none of the advanced settings are taking into effect..
<apurva> mavi- : Checking for Xgl: not present.
<EminX> Is it possible to run compiz on Ubuntu 7.10 installed on VirtualBox
<apurva> mavi- : /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<mavi-> apurva: then you need to enable xgl
<mavi-> apurva: google "nvidia xgl ubuntu"
<apurva> mavi- : ok
<EminX> Is it possible to run compiz on Ubuntu 7.10 installed on VirtualBox
<Pici> mavi-: Telling people to 'google something' isn't an acceptable solution here.
<azuki> anyone here to help with some questions?
<raiderxx> how do I open a "terminal window?"
<brobostigon> EminX: no idea, i have never heard of anyone trying.
<azuki> wow.. a lotta people
<Pip> raiderxx, gnome-ternimal ?
<bod_> Hey guys, is there an app that allows you to dock progs like the one in the bottom of this picture (sorry its windows,.,.;~)) -- http://cache.lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/06/ObjectDock.png
<azuki> raiderxx: applications >> accessories >> terminal
<azuki> non?
<bod_> Pip, how can he use that command without the terminal ?? ;~)
<RabidWeezle> can I make a launcher that loads up gmail?
<ZPertee> is it possible to do a network install of ubuntu.  I have it mounted 10-15 feet in the air and I don't feel like getting out a ladder and lugging a monitor up there for it
<Pici> bod_: Avant Window Navigator (AWN), cairo-dock, and I believe there are a few others.
<azuki> I just installed it
<Pip> raiderxx, That's it
<iridium> i have a problem with RubyOnRails
<azuki> gives me a hard time getting everything to work tho
<bod_> Pici, is there any particular one you would recommend? -- and what sort of keyword would i use to search synaptic or google for this?
<runewolf> Could anyone help me please if its not too much trouble
<Pip> azuki, What did you installed ?
<Pip> before ubuntu
<Pici> bod_: iirc, awn has the best eye candy, but I'm not sure if its in the repositories.  'dock' should be sufficient for searching.
<azuki> pip: linux ubuntu, but it hides administration options from me
<azuki> pip: also, I can't find the place to add the nvidia package (activating it)
<bod_> Pici, ok cheers, thanks alot ;~)
<azuki> pip: and many many many more things, but I'll play with it :)..
<runewolf> Anyone managed to install an ati radeon x1950 under gutsy?
<Pip> azuki, update your package database
<azuki> I updated totally
<EminX> brobostigon: thanx anyway, I found the answer on #compiz, they said it doesn't work
<Lasivian> frank_: thanks BTW, I totally missed that line directing me to Hostap
<azuki> but the option is in the administration part of system.. but it's nearly empty :/
<bod_> Pici, haha, awn-manager is in repo's but no awn,. il search the web,.,.;~)
<Lasivian> downloadingthe hostap package now
<Pip> azuki, what you mean by "administration" ?
<Pip> root ?
<azuki> pip, system >> administration
<Pip> Ah,empty ?
<Pici> azuki: What 'option' are you looking for?
<Lasivian> Pip: He means Bush has his OS classified, heh
<azuki> not totally
<gnychis> is the Gutsy commercial repository up yet?
<azuki> but the package software and stuff isn't there anymore
<Pip> So...
<EminX> brobostigon: thanx anyway, I found the answer on #compiz, they said it doesn't work
<azuki> I want to enable the nvidia
<brobostigon> EminX: welcome
<Pip> Isn't there any tutorials on ubuntu wiki ?
<azuki> pip: I hoped you could tell me... but ok.. you can't.. :/
<Pici> azuki: Do you see the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<bod_> Pici, i made a mistake ,.,. fyi awn is in the repo's but its called 'avant-window-navigator' so you have to search for 'avant' -- just lettin you know,.,.;~)
<azuki> pici: no.. I don't.. that's the hole problem
<Pici> azuki: Have you changed anything?
<azuki> pici: no
<mavi-> try out the new cairo-dock instead of awn
<mavi-> it rocks
<Pip> azuki, I was a ubuntu guy two years ago
<mavi-> got true osx-zoom to
<Pip> azuki, My help is very limited now
<azuki> pip: I'm trying to switch from windows to linux, are there any other options?.. where all the opengl stuff at least just works?
<azuki> pip: thnx anyway!
<Pip> azuki, It works
<isaacj87> hello all, i'm wanting to have a program start up on boot so I added it to sessions...is there anyway to have the program start up hidden?
<MinuteElectron> Hello, I have a problem. My dist upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 has jammed on "Configuring scrollkeeper. \ Rebuilding the database. This may take some time" - how long can I expect it to take?
<Pip> www.ubuntu.com should include what you need
<isaacj87> i don't want the window to appear, just be minimized to tray
<webulator70> im trying to help someone out thats locked out of their desktop and they can only msn me by cel phone, they are looking for a command that shows you what hw is hooked up to your sys and gives you addresses, can anyone help?
<azuki> Restricted Drivers Manager dissapeared... and a bunch of other options with it..
<Pici> azuki: Did you uninstall anything recently?
<azuki> nope.. it's on the first boot
<azuki> well.. technically 2nd
<Pici> azuki: Are you running KDE or Gnome?
<azuki> gnome
<ubuntufreak> whats the app to display the ascii drawings in the CLI
<Pici> azuki: And you can't scroll up and/or down in the Adimistration menu?
<Pici> ubuntufreak: figlet? cowsay?
<zackyramone> help im getting this error when running WoW http://pastebin.com/d5bca295f
<azuki> pici: nope.. only six options
<Pici> azuki: Can you press alt+f2 and run restricted-manager from there?
<Pip> azuki, check this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<azuki> nope.. returns: Failed to run /usr/bin/restricted-manager as user root.
<ubuntufreak> Pici: its figlet, thanks :)
<Pip> azuki, How long have you used ubuntu ?
<azuki> 10 minutes
<Pip> I see : )
<Pici> azuki: Are you logged into Gnome as root?
<azuki> as ... root...
<azuki> hmmm
<ubuntufreak> Is it possible to boot as 'root' in Ubuntu
<venOm`> hi
<Pip> It's fine to get fresh start ,I just want to know how familiar ubuntu is to you
<azuki> would my username be root?
<Pici> azuki: Do you remember how you logged in?
<zackyramone> can any one help me with nvidia geforce4 driver
<bod_> Hey guys, could you help me with a few things please, i have awn installed, but what does the message at the end of this pastebin mean? -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58390/ -- also is there a way to make 'awn' a command in the terminal that runs 'avant-window-navigator' ?
<azuki> with my uzer name, set password
<venOm`> can someone help me with gpodder
<gmachine24> ubuntufreak, you can boot to a command line log in and then sign in as root
<webulator70> zackyramone: yeah
<Pici> azuki: Can you open a terminal, and pastebin me the results of lsb_release -a ?
<Pici> !paste | azuki
<ubotu> azuki: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<webulator70> zackyramone: i used to use it
<webulator70> zackyramone: what do you need to know?
<ubuntufreak> gmachine24: but my friend has a login named 'root' and boots in it, is that possible ?
<Pici> !root | ubuntufreak
<ubotu> ubuntufreak: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zackyramone> webulator: i need to get my opengl working but when i instrall my geforce4 driver my x wont start
<nickrud> bod_: simply that it loaded that module;  and  add   alias awn='avant-window-navigator' to ~/.bashrc
<gmachine24> ubuntufreak, the user name is "root"?
<webulator70> zackyramone: on 7.10 im guessing?
<bod_> nickrud, cheers, does 'avant-wondow-navigator' need to be in single quotes?
<ubuntufreak> gmachine24: Yep
<nickrud> bod_: Works for Me™ ;)
<Pip> zackyramone, $head -1 /etc/issue
<bod_> nickrud, quotes it is then ty ;~)
<zackyramone> webulator70: yeah just installed it
<yettenet> Good day! I was wondering how much stable Hardy is. Is it worth trying? :)
<webulator70> zackyramone: did you try envy?
<gpled> when i install 7.10 from live cd, seems like i have to do a ton of updating.  is their a newer version if 7.10 iso that has most of these updates in them?
<Pici> !hardy | yettenet
<ubotu> yettenet: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bod_> yettenet, #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussions please
<whatisyourname> hey
<whatisyourname> what's the subject?
<yettenet> Oh, thanks, sorry
<yettenet> :)
<Pici> whatisyourname: /topic
<zackyramone> webulator: yeah when i tried envy Jack_Sparrow told me to do a fresh install because it ruined my system
<jddk23> Hello everybody. I'm new to XCHat and I'm trying to get some help on installing Ubuntu Server...anybody out there can help?? Thank you in advance!!
<yettenet> See ya
<neverblue> jddk23, start by asking a question...
<venOm`> how can i import feeds in gpodder?
<neopsyche> anyone help me install my scanner?
<capoOn3rd> list
<bod_> nickrud,  it appears i do not have a ~/.bashrc directory    is that normal?
<erawfish_> !sane
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<webulator70> zackyramone: oh, i have an ati card now and envy is the only thing that actually works for me.... do you have an updated bios? my comp with the 4200 needed to have a bios update before i could even get close to running gfx drivers
<neopsyche> erawfish_, sane does not see my scanner.
<erawfish_> neopsyche: see the links? use them!
<jddk23> Thank you NeverBlue. I tried installing versions 6.06 and 7.10, different ISO, mirrors, CD, and always changed the CD Drive, but the installation always gets stuck at 6%
<ompaul> jddk23, ubuntu server has a channel #ubuntu-server
<zackyramone> webulator70: no i dunno what that is...but WoW did run on Windows XP.. back when i had it
<neverblue> jddk23, there are tools on the media to both test the CD and to test your RAM (memtest), you should attempt both those
<wuanvini> hola
<Pici> !es | wuanvini
<jddk23> Thank you....I'm changing there...I'm sorry :-(
<webulator70> zackyramone: i could use xp fine but for any linux distro to have working graphics drivers i needed to have my bios updates
<Pici> jddk23: no need to apologize
<wuanvini> a;guien que hable espa;ol
<webulator70> zackyramone: *updated
<jddk23> I'll try those tolls and if nothing happens I"ll move to the other channel!! Thankyou NeverBlue!!
<Pici> !es | wuanvini
<ubotu> wuanvini: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<webulator70> zackyramone: what motherboard do you have?
<bod_> nickrud, i have a /root/.bashrc  ? shall i add the alias there?
<neverblue> jddk23, no problem, good luck
<Lasivian> anyone know how I force 7.10 to use the hostap driver for my Orinoco card?
<zackyramone> webulator70: how can i find out what motherboard i have?
<Pici> bod_: Are you logging in as root?
<jddk23> Thank you!! Have a great day! Jorge
<kakti> hörs
<zef> hi
<webulator70> zackyramone: are you running a name brand computer or a custom built one?
<Lasivian> i'm seeing alot of conflicting advice on the net, blacklist in one palce, blacklist in another, remove it by hand in /lib/modules...
<bod_> Pici, no, sorry i tried cd'ing to ~/.bashrc and it wouldnt let me,.,. i thought it didnt exist, but i just locate bashrc  and found it thanks,.,.sorry bout that nickrud
<kakti> 1st time of irc allez
<zackyramone> webulator70: i guess its custom built..my motherboard is an asus but the model i dont know
<zef> i try to install ubuntu on external usb hard drive, bios detect the usb hard drive , when i try to boot it appear boot error
<webulator70> zackyramone:  asus makes updating a bios pretty easy if you dl and run their auto update util
<webulator70> zackyramone: ill look for it, one sec...
<zackyramone> webulator70: then my 3d will work?
<zef> after a few search on ubuntuforum i find this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510030&highlight=macbook+usb+boot+error
<webulator70> zackyramone: it may, it may not but that helped me, before that nothing i did would get linux gfx drivers to work, after it, it was as easy as running the restricted manager
<zef> i don't know what the guy kson trying to say
<zef> Nothing worked until I used a 100mb big partition on my main harddrive as /boot and installed grub on that instead of any MBR. Now Refit shows Mac, Win and Linux on the main drive. Then grub is responsible for loading ubuntu from the external drive.
<zef> Now I got MacOSX, Windows XP and /boot on the internal 80gb drive and Ubuntu on an external 300gb drive.
<zef> Happy Days! Ubuntu works great on a Macbook! Even my bluetooth mouse!
<zackyramone> webulator: wouldnt it be [ossible just to use the restricted driver?
<plutarcus> hi all
<zef> can anyone help me plz ?
<bod_> hey, 1 more question,. in this paste it says to put command alias's somewhere else -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58393/ -- is there anything i have to do, like linking the bash_alias file to somewhere so bash knows where to find the alias's? a step-by-step would be grately appreciated if its not to much hassle ;~)
<webulator70> zackyramone: can you get into windows right now ok?
<plutarcus> i'm having a trouble with kdenlive, it don't accept my audio clips, can someone help me?^
<bod_> !gq | plutarcus
<ubotu> plutarcus: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Asra> evening
<bod_> Asra, afternoon
<zef> hello
<Pici> bod_: It doesnt really matter.
<zackyramone> webulator70: no, the windows hard drive was old and now it wont work ...
 * Lasivian digs around with how to force it to use another driver :/
<webulator70> zackyramone: damn you need to use windows or dos to update the bios
<ganu> I don't have write permission to a windows drive ...how to get it?
<zef> my question is it possible to install only grub ?
<bod_> Pici, what doesnt matter? putting the alias's somewhere else or linking the ~/.bash_aliases file? (would it be better just to put them in the .bashrc file?
<nickrud> bod_: I use     if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then   . ~/.bash_aliases fi   in ~/.bashrc
<ganu> zef:yes..
<zackyramone> webulator70: will wine work??
<plutarcus> ok
<webulator70> zackyramone: i wouldnt even try with a bios update, you dont want that to go wrong
<zef> ok what the guy say here Nothing worked until I used a 100mb big partition on my main harddrive as /boot and installed grub on that instead of any MBR. Now Refit shows Mac, Win and Linux on the main drive. Then grub is responsible for loading ubuntu from the external drive.
<zef> Now I got MacOSX, Windows XP and /boot on the internal 80gb drive and Ubuntu on an external 300gb drive.
<zef> Happy Days! Ubuntu works great on a Macbook! Even my bluetooth mouse!
<Pici> bod_: Yes.  The aliases will be treated the same no matter if you put them in one file or the other.  Do whatever makes more sense to you organizationally
<zackyramone> webulator70: yeah definetely
<Faust-C> does anyone know how to get GDM to have better resolution ?
<Asra> anyone know why my microphone isn't muted on my speakers while it is muted on my audio settings?
<Faust-C> atm its stuck at 800x600
<bod_> nickrud, youll have to bare with me, this looks complicated -- so i add that line to ~/.bashrc then create a ~/.bash_aliases file and add alias awn='avant-window-navigator'   ?
<ganu> I don't have write permission to a windows drive ...how to get it?
<JuJuBee> I want to secure my /home/myusername folder .  Can I chmod -R 700 /home/myusername and then set public_html so www-data can read? or will that break things?
<webulator70> zackyramone: i  think you should resize some partition space for windows and do an update
<bod_> Pici, thanks, i like to keep things in meaningfull file names so i think a second file will be better for me ;~)
<Frijolie> is there a way to permanently remove an ala-carte menu item, instead of unchecking it from being displayed?
<Pici> bod_: Uncommentthe if / fi block in the paste you showed me, then add a ~/.bash_aliases file and put your aliases in there.
<webulator70> zackyramone: http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AsusUpdt_70902.zip
<zackyramone> webulator70: naah i wont use windows and still idont have a cd
<plutarcus> so, when in kdenlive i go to Project -> Add clip.. and i choose an audio file, kdenlive tells me an error: "The file FILENAME isn't in a valid format for kdenlive"
<Pici> s/uncommentthe/uncomment the/
<plutarcus> now, what's the problem?
<nickrud> bod_: you can do that just like that, see Pici above
<webulator70> zackyramone: you can update the bios from linux so  you might have to look for a more complex fix then
<runewolf> could someone help me with trying to install ati drivers for my gfx card, all i can get is vesa and not the restricted drivers
<Frijolie> anyone?
<runewolf> i just get a black screen when i try using them
<runewolf> i tried the help too
<ganu> can any one help me with drive permission?
<Lasivian> ok, maybe if I look at my problem more simply. How do I disable a driver?
<webulator70> runewolf: hey, every time i installed ati drivers with restriced manager, i fails for me on many comps
<webulator70> runewolf: use envy
<Pici> !envy | runewolf webulator70
<ubotu> runewolf webulator70: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<runewolf> webulator70: i tried,still got the black screen on startup
<runewolf> Pici: tried thatas well and followed the instructions
<webulator70> Pici: why does restriced always fail for ati?
<Pici> webulator70: 'Always'? I've never had issues with the r-d-m with my ati card.
<webulator70> runewolf: is it a card with 2 mon ports?
<bod_> Pici, nickrud, thanks guys ;~)
<webulator70> Pici: ive tried on 4 comps with different cards and it never works :(
<runewolf> webulator70: yeah it mate, i disable the 2nd port in xorg.conf too
<webulator70> Pici: nvidia cards are flawless with it though
<Joelito> Hi all what package should I download to get the glade/glade.h files?
<webulator70> runewolf: do you still hear the startup sound play?
<runewolf> webulator70: neope not a thing mate
<runewolf> Pici: is there any way i can get it working? been trying for a few days now, and not had any luck at all..
<rausb0> Joelito: libglade-dev. but you don't need to manually download, the package manager (apt-get or aptitude or synaptic) does it for you
<erawfish_> Pici: just curious. say I have  HD3850 or HD3870x2. what do I do?
<webulator70> runewolf: ah.... i guess all of X is being halted somehow, did you try to see any output on ct-alt-f8?
<runewolf> webulator70:  i can run it with the vesa mesa driver
<Pici> runewolf: Did you install xserver-xgl in addition to the restricted drivers?
<lwizardl> is there anyway to automatically have a folder icon be a picture in the folder?
<runewolf> Pici: not sure i followed the help with every command though
<webulator70> Pici: ive heard envy is going to be the default gfx installer for hardy, is this true?
<root__> ck Gogeta70
<Pici> webulator70: definitely not.
<plutarcus> it seems like is impossibile :D
<Joelito> Thanks rausb0 :)
<runewolf> Pici: ooo it didnt download that, you think that will work?
<Frijolie> I guess not
<webulator70> Pici: ah, its funny, i always thought envy was a problem starter but its actually decent for ati
<jovitosg> hello people. do you know where i can found the download of the ubuntu icons softwares?
<Pici> runewolf: Yes.
<Pici> webulator70: Regardless of how you feel about envy, we still don't support it here.
<webulator70> Pici: i know, i wasn't implying otherwise
<Pici> webulator70: Just clarifying :)
<runewolf> wish me luck.... just rebooting
<nemesis_2> hi all, I've got a question about hardware compatibility and ubuntu. I know that ATI isnt' very friendly as far as video cards.  Are there any similar limitations with motherboard or any other parts?
<dwreg> Hello! Does anyone know an application or a daemon software which shows me in a dialog or a log the H4x0R connection attempts on my computer? Kindof how BlackICE did in Windows waay long time ago?
<Lasivian> modprobe -r driver to remove one, and modprobe driver to add one?
<erUSUL> !firestarter | dwreg
<ubotu> dwreg: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dwreg> other methods?
<booster_> hey guys is there any ubuntu gamers chat channels ??
<webulator70> Pici: if i install it by using restricted and i get nothing but a failsafe x starting next time i boot, what would be the next logical step?
<Lasivian> booster_: good question, when you find one invite me :)
<booster_> Lasivian, will do
 * Lasivian is fighting to get his network functioning
<lwizardl> I'm setting up a usb drive for use in both windows and linux and have the images called folder.jpg but I have to manually right click and change the icon. is there a way I can just make like a instruction file and insert it into each folder?
<ArthurArchnix> Lasivian: Don't fight. You tried ndiswrapper?
<gmachine24> lasivian, you are trying to get your wireless running or your wired network
<TuxCrafter> hi guys, what is the packagename for the program that gives you the packagename on the terminal when you try to run a program that is not installed
<burner> irc.indymedia.org
<RoAkSoAx> TuxCrafter: sometimes is the same name
<ripmillar> hi
<TuxCrafter> RoAkSoAx: i am searching for the package that provides the functionality
<sipior> TuxCrafter: command-not-found?
<TuxCrafter> hi guys, what is the packagename for the program that gives you the packagename on the terminal when you try to run a program that is not installed, so i am searching for the package that provides the functionality
<n2diy_> I have two SD cards, both work in my camera, but only one works in my reader?
<TuxCrafter> sipior: thanks
<ttotally> just did a fresh install but grub.conf seems wrong (and the sys won't boot btw)
<RoAkSoAx> TuxCrafter: also install command-not-found-data but it should be a dependency of the other package
<JediMaster> anyone know how to check what screen resolution I'm running in (the screen res app seems to be screwed)
<ttotally> it's got "kernel blah blah blah root=/dev/hda1 blah" but i only have sata drives and the root filesystem is on sda5
<ttotally> that's in grub.conf
<nickrud> JediMaster: xrandr should work
<JediMaster> thanks
<ripmillar> anyone could help me .. T^T ubuntu can't see my usb ports
<JediMaster> yes! 1360x768 finally!!
<nickrud> JediMaster: if it doesn't (some drivers lie) try xdpyinfo | head -70 , should be under screen0
<Kalamarencu> hey Guys!
<ttotally> my setup: a separate /boot partition at /dev/sda1 and the main root partition at /dev/sda5
<Kitar88> http://wiresmash.com a great site to check out if you are bored (how to increase your connection speed,games,gaming tips,funny pictures,videos and much more) please check it out and if you want to help msg me http://wiresmash.com and please tell others about it
<runewolf> Pici: Thats a neope fella, it still comes up with the black screen
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: If you know - or think you know the actual partition your root is on, you can try it out without making any changes to your fstab. At the grub menu.
<brobostigon> ripmillar: whats does lshw and dmesg say??
<MasterRat> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<runewolf> Pici: still cant get the ati drivers working
<nickrud> Kitar88: please don't spam the channel
<jovitosg> hello people. do you know where i can found downloadz of ubuntu icons?
<nickrud> runewolf: Pici went to lunch
<runewolf> Noooooooooooooo
<Kalamarencu> I need to re-install my GRUb in a tri-boot configuration, I installed first win xp, then Vista and now I need to install GRUB so it grabs the already installed Ubuntu and the other two OSes
<Kalamarencu> any ideeas?
<n2diy_> I have two SD cards, both work in my camera, but only one works in my usb card reader?
<nemesis_2> I've got a question about hardware compatibility and ubuntu. I know that ATI isnt' very friendly as far as video cards.  Are there any similar limitations with motherboard or any other parts?
<runewolf> nickrud: thanks mate... thats me in trouble then, stupid ATI rubbish
<dgjones> !grub | Kalamarencu, check out the links here,
<ubotu> Kalamarencu, check out the links here,: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hischild> Kalamarencu, use supergrub
<nickrud> !grub | Kalamarencu
<ubotu> Kalamarencu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kalamarencu> thanks
<nickrud> runewolf: which card?
<kc8tpz> what is the command to open kde control center?
<MasterRat> hey all, need a little X help. I installed the latest drivers from nvidia.com and it botched my xorg.conf... now it won't initialize the graphics card and I can't get into X... ideas?
<nickrud> kc8tpz: iirc kcontrol
<murlidhar> what is channel that can help me configuring compiz.
<murlidhar> ?
<kc8tpz> thanks
<hischild> MasterRat, use the recovery mode to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<nickrud> murlidhar: #compiz-fusion
<Pici> runewolf: Can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<murlidhar> thanks
<murlidhar> nickrud: thanks
<puppetmaster> anyone know how to voice chat in yahoo??
<runewolf> i had to restore xorg.conf
<ArthurArchnix> MasterRat:  Or, switch to terminal 1, Alt+F1, log in, then reconfigure xorg.
<MasterRat> here's the thing tho,lookin at the xorg.conf file, it seems ok. the module for nvidia is loaded as well
<murlidhar> and the chanell name is something effects?
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, i wish i could get to my fstab. this is a fresh install tho and it won't boot. my root is definitely on /dev/sda5
<Pici> murlidhar: #compiz-fusion
<Kalamarencu> ty guys! DGJones and nickrud and hischild
<runewolf> Pici: i had to restore the conf
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: Yeah, but does grub show up, where you can select the OS?
<bod_> Pici, nickrud, hey guys having a slight problem, ive pastebined the problems, could you take a look at them please. the terminal says about line 75 in .bashrc   but that file is only 74 lines long. the first paste is ~/.bashrc then ~/.bash_aliases then a terminal paste      any help would be grately apreciated ;~)
<puppetmaster> that's all i need to 100% linux and leave windows 4ever
<ttotally> yes
<murlidhar> Pici: i do not have compiz-fusion installed
<bod_> murlidhar, its installed by default you need ccsm to customize it
<MasterRat> http://pastebin.com/d50ac4a4c
<ArthurArchnix> Ok, so when you see ubuntu, press E to edit, go down to the kernel line, press E, then change hda1 or whatever to sda1 or wherever your root drive is. Press enter. Then B to boot.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, then i get Error 15: file not found ....... i've tried a couple of edits
<MasterRat> that's my xorg.conf
<Pici> bod_: You didn't provide links to the pastebin
<ttotally> to grub
<LadyNikon> !screen
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: So you've tried editing that line?
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<runewolf> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d166f4656
<ttotally> yes
<Eicca> Is there an application for Ubuntu's panel that shows remaining disk space?
<bod_> Pici, nickrud, oops my bad -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58397/
<Gary_inNYC> conky is nice
<ArthurArchnix> Do you have a live cd ttotally?
<crushy> ubuntu theme
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, yses
<LadyNikon> <3 ubotu
<MasterRat> http://pastebin.com/m472bcfff <-- my xorg.0.log
<puppetmaster> how to voice chat in yahoo?
<Pici> bod_: Are those equal signs present in your file?
<bod_> LadyNikon, and ubotu loves u,.,.;~)
<bod_> Pici, no just to seperate the pastes
<ArthurArchnix> So, boot the live cd, then open a terminal and do: sudo fdisk -l   take a look at your partition layout. Maybe even mount where you think root is and make sure everything is there. /boot and so on.
<bella> hi can somebody help with kppp?
<bod_> !someone | bella
<ubotu> bella: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<n2diy_> I have two SD cards, both work in my camera, but only one works in my usb card reader?
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: It sounds to me like you've just messed up the boot line parameters of Grub. If you're certain you know the root partition you can post your grub menu lst and we can take a look at it... see if we spot any errors.
<Pici> bod_: You forgot to uncomment the fi on line 54
<azuki> well.. it worked for a while (windows all wobbly and stuff ;)) then I changed res, and now when I put the neat-ness wobbly stuff on it no longer shows the bar on the top (which you can move the window with) :S
<crushy> where can i download theme for ubuntu gutsy 7.10?
<Pici> !themes > crushy (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, maybe, but this is the grub.conf generated by the install program
<runewolf> Pici: did you get my link to my xorg.conf?
<Gary_inNYC> crushy check out www.gnome-look.org
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, okay
<borncrazy> Hi. I was wondering if it's possible to automatically backup ALL (And I really man ALL) your configuration files?
<crushy> ya thanks
<crushy> :D
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: How many disks?
<Pici> runewolf: Can you try replacing "vesa" with "fglrx" in your xorg.conf and restarting XWindows: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, two new sata disks
<bod_> Pici, ok, made that change, but the 'awn' is still an unkown command
<ArthurArchnix> What's on the first one, sda1?
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, i'm ignoring the second one for now (it's a new build)
<Pici> bod_: you need to open a new terminal before you can try the command
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: So, there's only one sata disk plugged in right now?
<eric_ramirez> Hi everybody.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, no, they're both connected
<peterszkyj> i am getting the following errer:  error, cannot load font: '-*-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*'
<nickrud> bod_: type   source ~/.bashrc   in the open terminal
<peterszkyj> what should i install?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... so what's on them? Windows, couple linuxes? Windows on the first, ubuntu on the first?
<bella> k I  have just installed kppp and entered my addie and password but kppp doesnt recognize my external modem the connect window stays greyed can I get help with that
 * nickrud thought ti was gonna be slow at work and was wrong
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally:  ^
<bod_> Pici, wicked it works, thanks alot,.,.nickrud, thanks but its all good know,.,.thanks again guys!!
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, sda1 == small /boot partition,  sda2 == swap, sda3 == unused ntfs partition, sda5 == linux root, sda6 == another ext3 part,
<bella> I have reformulated my question bod
<ArthurArchnix> nothing on sdb? ttotally?
<LadyNikon> hey is yum on ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> LadyNikon: No, we use apt.
<M00NLyt3> help please... ubuntu cd did not give the nice little icon on the desktop to start the install... what is the command to invoke the installer, please?
<hischild> if i am logged in as iositd (both on the remote host and local) and do ssh -X goth in a terminal and then fire up virtualbox in it ... why does it give me an error that i am not part of vboxusers even though i added myself 2 seconds before that?
<M00NLyt3> tx
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, that's right ,, although it is partitioned into one ntfs and one ext3
<LadyNikon> Pici: i thought so.. someone told a friend of mine something wrong heh
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: Ok... so, let's see your grub menu.lst  everything that you can see when you select ubuntu, then press 'e' to edit it.
<hischild> M00NLyt3, it's a bootable cd, unless you're talking about wubi
<Kumool> how do i check processses?
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, 1. root (hd0,0)
<LadyNikon> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erawfish_> Kumool: top, ps aux, etc
<Pici> Kumool: top, htop, ps, gnome-system-monitor (I think)
<ttotally> 2. kernel /boot/vmlinuz.xxx  root=/dev/hda1 ro
<M00NLyt3> hischild: i got the gnome desktop... no install icon... gotta run it manually. what is the name of the installer?
<bella> k I  have just installed kppp and entered my addie and password but kppp doesnt recognize my external modem the connect window stays greyed can I get help with that
<ttotally> 3. boot
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: that shouldn't be hda... it should be sda
<nemesis_2> I've got a question about hardware compatibility and ubuntu. I know that ATI isnt' very friendly as far as video cards.  Are there any similar limitations with motherboard or any other parts?
<Gary_inNYC> by any chance, is there any way i can get tabbed file browsing in nautilus?
<bod_> Pici, sory 1 last thing, im thinking of removing the bottom panel so awn can take the show, but how do i retrieve the panel if needed?
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, well, i know ... that's one of the problems
<te> Is there a way to get ubuntu to reconfigure everything it knows about my hardware without a) ruining my installation, and b) screwing up my current video configuration -- my trackpad isn't being recognized now for some reason and I have no idea why
<hischild> M00NLyt3, i'm nto sure. :(
<te> it reverted upon a restart to the click when tapping it behavior
<Pici> bod_: You'd have to manually recreate it, if you right click on the top panel, one of the options is to make a new one.
<te> very annoying
<M00NLyt3> help please... ubuntu cd did not give the nice little icon on the desktop to start the install... what is the command to invoke the installer, please?
<brobostigon> !hcl | nemesis_2
<ubotu> nemesis_2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: What do you mean? have you changed it to sda and it still doesn't work?
<Eicca> How can I get button [§] to work? Please help me :(
<bod_> Pici, i know, but will the new bar behave the same way, eg, the top panel behaves differently to the bottm one
<Gary_inNYC> !tabbed filebrowsing
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, that's right
<Gary_inNYC> heh
<borncrazy> Hi. I was wondering if it's possible to automatically backup ALL (And I really man ALL) your configuration files in Ubuntu?
<Pici> bod_: How so? The taskbar on the bottom panel is just a pannel applet.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, could it be that (hd0,0) is  /boot  , and we have "kernel /boot/vmlinuz ... etc"
<brobostigon> !backup | borncrazy
<ubotu> borncrazy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<H4nta> hi. how do i make mount.cifs user-executable?
<ttotally> would that look in /boot/boot/vmlinuz ..?
<archman> is ifconfig ethX 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 up enough for ip changing?
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: Maybe you setup the boot partition wrong during the install... in which case... which partitio is root again?
<runewolf> Pici: Neope it still black screen on me
<ttotally> root is sda5
<runewolf> Pici: would it be possible to vnc onto my machine to see what i have messed up?
<bod_> Pici, but running apps get put on it, you load a program, you see it on the bottom panel,whereas the top pannel is "by default" used to run the applications
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, i partitioned with cfdisk
<Pici> runewolf: No, because X is not running properly.  You could check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file though, look for lines beginning with (EE)
<Pici> bod_: Right, the 'running apps' thing is just a panel applet, its very easily added to any panel.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, let me think about this a little more and get back to you.
<runewolf> Pici: its runningproperly now i had to restore the xorg.conf again
<bod_> Pici, oh, is that the 'window list' thing you can add to a panel? so all the characteristics of a panel is defined by what things i add to it?
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: Well, that's only half the battle. Ok... if we assume that you setup boot right then its (hd0,0) and sda5, if you set it up wrong, slightly, then it would be hd0,4 and sda5
<Pici> bod_: Exactly what I've been trying to say ;)
<bod_> Pici, sorry, ok cool cheers! ;~)
<dundel> how do you use fish @ ssh
<borncrazy> I just want to backup my conf files not my private files.
<dundel> trew natuelis
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, i thought (hd0,0) would be /dev/sda1
<genius> hello. how to make console (perl STDIN) programs to work with cursor?  i see ^[[A^[[B^[[C
<ArthurArchnix> They're different commands. One says where the boot files are, one says where the root files are.
<brobostigon> borncrazy: just straight copy /etc
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: ^^
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: On a default install they're the same place. But you (like me) have seperate boot and root partitions.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, by definition, isn't (hd0,0) the first partition on the first disk? what am i missing here?
<Gary_inNYC> is there an irc purposely for Nautilus related issues?
<runewolf> Pici: (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: First partition, on the first disk. Right-o. But... if you slipped up and boot got installed to root, like is default, then you'd need to point the bootloader to the sda5, with the command hd0,4
<borncrazy> brobostigon, will "copy /etc" grab ALL my conf files? i want to back 'em up totally.
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: That's why I suggested you boot a live cd and poke around these partitions, see what's actually on them. Might be faster than trial and error.
<brobostigon> borncrazy: no idea, never tried, just an idea.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, they're all empty at the moment
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: Sorry... you've lost me.
<borncrazy> okay
<archman> borncrazy: try copy -r /etc
<archman> recursive
<borncrazy> okay, i'll try.
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, well, i should say they'll soon be empty if i have to repartition .. lol
<borncrazy> archman, is all config files stored in /etc ?
<ttotally> ArthurArchnix, okay thnx, i'll try that
<archman> borncrazy: dunno, i'm still a noob
<ArthurArchnix> ttotally: good luck
<ttotally> ty
<runewolf> Pici: anything else i can try fella?
<Gary_inNYC> ok, maybe people here can help me.  I want nautilus to run faster when opening directories with many files and folders.  It's come to a point where i hate opening my music folder
<runewolf> pici: i got a backup of the log of when it did fail if you want to see it
<runewolf> Pici: its just the i have dpkg reconfigure xorg everyime to get back into ubuntu
<Lasivian> well, I got it to stop loading the orinoco driver, but now it's not loading any driver and not seeing the card
<borncrazy> it's very importnant that i backup every single conf file
<Lasivian> the card shows up under cardctl tho
<Lasivian> but not ifconfig
<jeegr> hey just wondering ive been using ubuntu for a long time, and was thinking about trying fedora on my other computer, what are the major differencies?
<brobostigon> borncrazy: there are some config files in your home dir
<Gary_inNYC> Nautilus feels unresponsive compared to commercial equivalents know what i mean
<archman> borncrazy: i think it's not /etc only that has conf's; they are also, i think, in your home folder...
<Lasivian> I tried modprobe hostap but I get nothing
<gmachine24> lasivian, i'm sorry, what type of network card is it? i missed that
<Pici> runewolf: Heres what my xorg.conf looked like when I was running Gutsy with fglrx: http://pastebin.com/f2e96f02f
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: Have you turned off sound preview?
<Lasivian> gmachine24: Orinoco
<Lasivian> it was functioning before but had no monitor mode
<borncrazy> okay, so i need to copy both /etc and /home ?
<Lasivian> so i'm trying to put in the hostap drivers
<brobostigon> borncrazy: i would say yes.
<gmachine24> lasivian, ok, sorry i don't know that one i just battled my broadcom card and got it to work finally
<runewolf> Pici: i just pasted yours, so i'll give it a go now...
<genius> pleeza heeelpa
<genius> hello. how to make console (perl STDIN) programs to work with cursor?  i see ^[[A^[[B^[[C
<limp> I've just installed kubuntu, and while on it, alot of applications just won't open (cause an error), It worked fine this morning and yesterday, but all of a sudden apps like menu editior etc just won't work anymore
<Lasivian> gmachine24: let's think more simply, how do you load a specific driver?
<Pici> runewolf: I wouldnt 'just paste' it in, mine is configured for my thinkpad.
<Gary_inNYC> ive disabled previews for thumbnails, text in icons, and for sound files
<runewolf> pici: just the display stuff yeah?
<gmachine24> lasivian, that all depends.... sometimes you d/l with synaptic, sometimes you load them from a CD or other download... it depends
<Gary_inNYC> i even tried disabling "count number of items" to see its effect.  it really isn't much of a difference
<gmachine24> lasivian, are you attempting to hack a driver?
<Pici> runewolf: But some of the options in my device section and the extenstion, serverflags and DRI sections may be applicable to you.  I spent a long time tweaking it until it worked well.
<sid> How do i restart X on ubuntu dapper?
<Lasivian> gmachine24: ok, it was listed in synaptic, if I download the package I *shouldn't* need to do anything by hand, right?
<Lasivian> gmachine24: trying to change drivers because the orinoco driver in 7.10 doesn't have monitor mode
<Kalamarencu> I was able to reinstall GRUB I am now in Ubuntu from the HDD, thank you guys
<gmachine24> lasivian, as long as the update clears out the old files it should work, that is the theory
<gmachine24> lasivian, have you d/l the latest driver and it doesn't work?
<gmachine24> lasivian, and when you say 'monitor' please explain that... to me      what type of monitor
<Lasivian> monitor mode so I can view available wireless networks
<gmachine24> lasivian
<gmachine24> lasivian, sorry.... ok
<runewolf> Pici: ok i shall give it a go
<Gary_inNYC> my machine is a P4 2Ghz, 1.5GB DDRRam, fx5200 video... i don't think it's my specs that's making nautilus sluggish.
<runewolf> Pici: thankyou for all your help
<Pici> runewolf: good luck!
<gmachine24> lasivian, do you know what network management software you have loaded
<Lasivian> the gnome network manager, and kismet
<gmachine24> lasivian and have you d/l the latest driver?
<gmachine24> lasivian, i'm sorry if you're having to repeat yourself
<Lasivian> define "latest", the normal Orinoco driver does not have monitor mode
<Lasivian> it's ok
<gmachine24> lasivian, i thought you said there is a recent driver in synaptic
<Lasivian> so I downloaded the hostap driver package, and blacklisted the orinoco driver
<gmachine24> lasivian, ok
<Lasivian> but now when I insert the card it doesn't come up in ifconfig
<gmachine24> lasivian, a desktop, correct?
<Lasivian> notebook
<gmachine24> lasivian, ok
<Lasivian> I have cardctl and it does show up there correctly
<gmachine24> lasivian, so when you say you install the network card you're not actually installing it
<gmachine24> physically
<Lasivian> inserting in the pcmcia
<Lasivian> sorry
<gmachine24> lasivian, it's ok. just trying to understand.
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: How many files are in this music folder, and are they all mp3?
<limp> I've just installed kubuntu, and while on it, alot of applications just won't open (cause an error), It worked fine this morning and yesterday, but all of a sudden apps like menu editior etc just won't work anymore
<cafka> i have Intel Corporation Mobile GM960 and i cant enable desktop effects :S i have read ubuntu forum post but still dont work any help ?? :S
<gmachine24> lasivian, have you checked to see if there are any firmware upgrades for your pcmcia card
<Gary_inNYC> they are all mp3s, with a few m3u playlists totalling 8417 music files
<limp> Uuuh apps keep crashing this is unusable.. don't feel like reusing gnome
<marx2k> ?
<julian_> anyone has a canon pixma mp220 here and got it working under ubuntu? cant find any driver or tutorials about it to make it work
<runewolf> Pici: sorry mate, exactly the same :( black screen before the login screen displays, have to totally shutdown and go into safe mode
<khaotik> could anyone help me get icecat working as my primary browser. i downloaded the file and it works as long as i click on the right folder but i cant get it to be in my drop down menu or quick launch buttons
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: Are you using Gutsy?
<gmachine24> lasivian, i could not get my broadcom card to work until i did a firmware update and changed network managers to wicd
<Gary_inNYC> yep Gutsy
<Eicca> should I use firewall at all in ubuntu?
<gmachine24> even though broadcom support is built into the kernel now
<Lasivian> gmachine24: did it load the driver properly before that?
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: I ask because newer gnomeis faster. One thing they changed was the number of files that can be listed.
<Pici> runewolf: Sorry.  Have you looked on the forums for anyone with the same card? Perhaps there is a solution speicific to your model.
<gmachine24> eicca, it depends on if you need it
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: Used to be 4000, or so I read, and now it's unlimited.
<gmachine24> lasivian, no
<runewolf> Pici: yeah mate, i been through every single tutorial and walkthrough i can find on the net
<gmachine24> lasivian, got a slew of error messages on boot
<runewolf> Pici: i just think maybe i have broke something
<gmachine24> lasivian, i assume you have searched the forums. you might have better luck with someone who actually got it to work.
<Uranellus> hey, I got 3 avi files and would like to create a vcd (for each) or video dvd (one with all of them) ..  how would I do that?
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: If it's really bothering you you could try installing thunar. It's lighter and faster.
<gmachine24> uranellus, do you want a dvd (or whatever) with titles, headings, etc.?
<runewolf> Pici: was just thinking thats why you could vnc to make sure there is nothing glaringly obvious and i havnt messed anything up
<Uranellus> gmachine24: would be enough if one could select which video to play
<Gary_inNYC> kk, i'll take a look at it.  does thunar happen to have tabbed file browsing as well?  other than nautilus' sluggishness, that's another pet peve of mine
<gmachine24> uranellus, you want to play this on a regular 'stand alone' dvd player?
<Uranellus> gmachine24: yeah
<Lasivian> gmachine24: yeah, i've done alot of searching, but i'm at a point nobody else seems to have been stuck at
<simion314> what is the command to restart  the network? i remember that is somthing with ... eth1 up
<gmachine24> uranellus have you tried kino software
<Lasivian> lsmod | grep hostap does show it, but the card won't use it
<snoopcatxl> =]
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC: http://thunar.xfce.org/screenshots.html
<Uranellus> gmachine24: not yet .. I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<gmachine24> lasivian, that sucks. you checked the manufacturer's web site?
<snoopcatxl> niggers
<Lasivian> long since gone
<Gary_inNYC> thx i'm looking at the screenies now
<Lasivian> it's been rebranded several times
<gmachine24> wtf was snoopcat's problem
<Cerpin> hello everyone
<gmachine24> lasivian do you have the chipset name/manu?
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... actuall Gary_inNYC thunar looks really cool... might have to give it a try myself :) You can use plug-ins to extend the functionality... http://thunar.xfce.org/plugins.html
<Lasivian> gmachine24: yeah, it's a widely known chipset, and i'm sure i've got the right drivers
<Lasivian> the only thing I can think of is maybe the firmware is old, but I don't know how to flash it under unix
<gmachine24> lasivian, the firmware update i used was in a .deb file
<diego> welcome
<jim_p> how can I "move" (and where) a ready made folder so that it can be accessed by all users just by a single command ?
<gmachine24> lasivian, it was very easy to do
<gmachine24> lasivian, not nearly as much drama as doing a windows firmware upgrade
<jim_p> the folder in question is secondlife's and i want the executable to be run directly from the terminal or from a shortcut
<MasterShrek> jim_p, you want to do: chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder
<H4nta> hi. how do i make mount.cifs user-executable?
<MasterShrek> jim_p, then either have the users go to where its located, or you can make symlinks to it from their user directories
<jim_p> MasterShrek: I have alreafy chanded the permissions
<jim_p> if i move it to /usr/ or something?
<MasterShrek> jim_p, it doesnt matter where it is, they can access it
<runewolf> I give up :(
<MasterShrek> jim_p, maybe in /media it might show up on their desktop, but i dont know for sure
<MasterShrek> runewolf, whats the problem?
<jim_p> MasterShrek: i see... but i want it somewhere else from MY desktop!
<runewolf> MasterShrek: trying to get my ati card working using the restricted drivers, currently having to run vesa drivers, and cant use opengl
<protoloco> Hello, im in a new debian system.. but this one when i do "ssh file02", ssh db01, ssh host2 WORKS.. and in the /etc/hosts <-- THERE Is no suchs hosts.. just the localhost. The question is, there is another file to store the hosts with their ip ?
<MasterShrek> jim_p, put it in /media, probably a good spot anyways, youll need to use sudo to move it there since your user wont have permissions to the /media directory
<Kumool> how do i enable these letters together like 'oo' from kb instead of goin thru a character chart and selecting it from there
<jim_p> MasterShrek: ok thanks
<MasterShrek> runewolf, ah, well im no expert with ati drivers, have you checked the forums at all?
<runewolf> MasterShrek: yeah i have, and must have gone through every link on google
<MasterShrek> runewolf, ic, how new of a card is it?
<runewolf> MasterShrek: some people have got them working fine, other people no... its a radeon x1950 AGP
<Kumool> like  ÀÁÂÃ i cant seem to tie it fromt he KB
<MasterShrek> runewolf, have you tried manually installing the driver from ati's website?
<runewolf> MasterShrek: yup, same thing again black screen
<runewolf> MasterShrek: its frustrating been trying for over a week now
<MasterShrek> hmm, i dunno for sure then bud, like i said i have very little experience with ati cards and linux
<wgw> Bonjour tout le monde.
<MasterShrek> !fr | wgw
<ubotu> wgw: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MasterShrek> :)
<wgw> Est-ce que je suis au bon endroit
<mmc> what command will tell me the release name (of my installation) ?
<wgw> ?
<MasterShrek> mmc, lsb_release -a
<MasterShrek> mmc, it might be lsb-release -a (cant remember if its underscore or hyphen)
<wgw> merci!
<marx2k> !
<wgw> ubuntu
<Pici> MasterShrek: its an underscore
<runewolf> lsb_release -a
<MasterShrek> aight thx Pici
<qwick> irc.rizo.net
<morph> hello
<MasterShrek> hi morph
<morph> i need some help :)
<MasterShrek> whats the problem
<runewolf> heh pici is ignoring me now... one of those "problem callers"
<runewolf> ;)
<morph> i have a remote comtrol
<Pici> runewolf: I'm not ignoring you, I just don't have anything to add :/
<morph> all keys works,,,
<runewolf> Pici: yeah i know mate, you tried fella, so thankyou anyway
<morph> but no play button
<morph> how i can configure it?
<runewolf> Pici: it just so frustrating, i havnt broke anything by trying to install the drivers manually have i?
<MasterShrek> runewolf, i dont think so
<Pici> runewolf: Sometimes using envy can be an issue, but it varies from case to case.
<runewolf> MasterShrek: you never know with a linux noob, they can break ANYTHING ;)
<runewolf> Pici: i used envy :(
<runewolf> Pici: that failed too
<MasterShrek> runewolf, not just the noobs ;)
<runewolf> pici everything seems to goto plan until i reboot and then black screen then have to do a sudo dpk-reconfigure xorg
<TrichomeKid> Anyone know of a way to use the screen savers from Ubuntu on a Windows machine?
<runewolf> MasterShrek: hehe
<sardano> Hi for all!
<MasterShrek> hello sardano
<sardano> Hello MasterShrek
<runewolf> i'm just upset i have to boot into windows *gag*
<MasterShrek> TrichomeKid, probably not, almost certainly not
<morph> some italian here?
<TrichomeKid> MasterShrek:  Okay, thank you.
<Pici> TrichomeKid: This is really a question for ##windows, but there is a port of xscreensaver for windows: http://tron.lir.dk/metasavers/
<MasterShrek> !it | morph
<ubotu> morph: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TrichomeKid> Pici:  Ah, very good.  Thanks
<morph> danke!
<sardano> I'd like to access my NTFS partition using NTFS-3G, but I thought that have something wrong with my NTFS partion.
<darkcrab> i have a security issue if anyone has a second.
<MasterShrek> cool Pici, i never knew such a thing existed
<sardano> morph: Io no parlo Italiano.
<Ulfalizer> how come qemu doesn't seem to be available under "Add/Remove..."? i'm pretty sure i've seen people install it from the command prompt via apt-get in ubuntu.
<MasterShrek> !info qemu
<Gary_inNYC> ArthurArchnix, after searching around i think PCMan sounds like a nice alternative filebrowser as well.  it's supposedly lighter than Nautilus and it has tabbed file browsing.  sounds perfect for me
<Pici> Ulfalizer: Not all applications are installable from Add/Remove.
<ubotu> qemu (source: qemu): fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4013 kB, installed size 10792 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<MasterShrek> Ulfalizer, enable the universe repository: system > administration > software sources
<darkcrab> i just installed a dual boot with xp/ubuntu 7.10 and everything is working fine, but I opened my pidgin just now, and there is a bot that I did not add, and it just happened after the install.
<Ulfalizer> Pici: okay, why not? do the package authors need to do anything special to support it?
<sardano> MasterShrek can you help me?
<darkcrab> both are fresh installs
<sardano> Someone can help me please?
<MasterShrek> sardano, have you tried to mount it using ntfs-3g?
<Pici> Ulfalizer: I believe they do, and in addition, Add/Remove is supposed to be end-user friendly, so you logically don't want to put all your development libraries in there and whatnot.
<Lasivian> if a device has no driver, where would there be an error or reason for this?
<Lasivian> or would it just be silent
<sardano> I'd like to access my NTFS partition using NTFS-3G, but I thought that have something wrong with my NTFS partion, the space show as free is not right, I thought.
<Ulfalizer> MasterShrek: what tab is it under? i've enabled everything under "downloadable from the internet".
<Gary_inNYC> will there be any averse effects if i follow these instructions for installing PCMan filebrowser?>>  http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/change-gnome-menus-to-use-pcman-file-manager-288616.php
<Ulfalizer> Pici: okay
<AkumaNoTsubasa> hi everyone
<MasterShrek> Ulfalizer, then just do: sudo apt-get update    then    sudo apt-get install qemu
<AkumaNoTsubasa> I would like to know how to change the name of my partition link on my desktop (I don't need to rename the partition, just the "link") thanks
<Link> hey!!
<Ulfalizer> MasterShrek: okay, but what is the "universe repository"?
<M00NLyt3> help please... ubuntu cd did not give the nice little icon on the desktop to start the install... what is the command to invoke the installer, please?
<joobaby> #iluvtorrents
<MasterShrek> !repositories | Ulfalizer
<ubotu> Ulfalizer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Link> please someone could help me?? with samba
<Ulfalizer> thanks
<neW1> guys, i have a queastin.Can awn work without compiz or any other window menager like xcomp ?
<Lasivian> ok, thanks for the help anyway, I guess it's back to windows for me
<AkumaNoTsubasa> please can someone help me too ;)
 * Lasivian waves
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anonymous111> M00nLyt3: it's either "sudo ubiquity" or "sudo ubiquity-installer" (without the quotation marks) - I can't remember which as I'm not on the LiveCD
<decko> Guys! I need some help here. I was trying to test Hardy on my PC, but because of some problens I switch back to Gutsy. But I can't mount any USB SM devices now! I think that are some config files shouldn't be there...
<protoloco> Hello, im in a new debian system.. but this one when i do "ssh file02", ssh db01, ssh host2 WORKS.. and in the /etc/hosts <-- THERE Is no suchs hosts.. just the localhost. The question is, there is another file to store the hosts with their ip ?
<anonymous111> neW1: I'm afraid Compiz needs 3D to work - as a replacement, you could try the Engage dock
<Cerpin> Can anyone direct me to a good guide to installing Nvidia drivers on gutsy
<neW1> ty, anonymous111, ill google it ;)
<SelfDeletion> is it possible to specify port ranges in firestarter instead of having to enter every port between 100010 -> 100020 for example?
<Scunizi> Lasivian, what was your question.. I missed it..
<anonymous111> neW1: Glad I could be of help :)
<M00NLyt3> ok... let me put it a different way... when you double click on the install icon... what is the actual command being used? (i got no icon to start the install)
<MasterShrek> protoloco, if you isntall winbind youll use the wins protocol for resolving hostnames, thats what i use
<Scunizi> Cerpin, which card do you have?
<AkumaNoTsubasa>  I would like to know how to change the name of my partition link on my desktop (I don't need to rename the partition, just the "link") thanks
<Link> i setup samba and ldap server, now when i login, windows can't get the roaming profiles
<Cerpin> scunizi: gimmie a sec lemme check really quick
<MasterShrek> !nvidia | Cerpin
<ubotu> Cerpin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> Link: You're having a problem in Windows?
<anonymous111> M00NLyt3: It runs the commands I mentioned. Try going to Applications > Accessories < Terminal. then enter either "sudo ubiquity" or "sudo ubiquity-installer". This will launch the installer. Sorry if I wasn't clear. :)
<Cerpin> Scunizi: Geforce 8400m GS
<Scunizi> Cerpin, go to system/admin/restricted drivers manager and enable nVidias driver there.  I think it should work with the 8400
<Gary_inNYC> by any chance, anyone here use PCMan file manager?
<Cerpin> Scunizi: thanks! ill try it out
<Scunizi> Cerpin, if it was the 8600 or better you'd have to go with the newer binary driver directly from nvidia
<M00NLyt3> anonymous111: TYVVM!!!
<M00NLyt3> anonymous111: TYVVM!!!
<anonymous111> did it work?
<M00NLyt3> yep
<anonymous111> glad i could help :)
<anonymous111> if you have any other problems, please come again
<Pici> !pm | Link
<ubotu> Link: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<CannibalM> word.
<Cerpin> Scunizi: Alright, its setup, just asking for a restart now. thanks again
<Scunizi> Cerpin, np
<greasy_leftwing> word.1
<CannibalM> So who would I discuss the issue of mail issues with, ie abuse and how to track where mail submission is coming from.
<greasy_leftwing> I couldn't say personally, pretty new to all this me
<Link> sorry Pici, i'm new at irc, i thought that "/msg" will only call you attention like you do with me
<Pici> CannibalM: You could try ##security
<gpled> have a machine that keeps hanging at 93% loading module 'ide-floppy'.  any idea whats going on?  this is off live cd 7.10 during install
<Gary_inNYC> well, i'm gonna test PCMan on my laptop before i commit it to my desktop.  GL everyone
<kristjan_> what's the xconf option for using only listed modelines?
<Pici> Link: Like I said, you'd need to /join ##windows if you are having windows issues.
<stas> can someone help me configure my wlan plz? :( am new with linux
<chickenFuego> stats ok
<gmachine24> i'm having girlfriend issues is there a #girlfriend.............just kidding
<chickenFuego> what is your status stas ?
<stas> i have the driver installed, not more
<Link> i really think the problem is with samba, i think i don't setup correctly my samba
<joobaby> STUPID QUESTION, how do you find what the server is for an email client, for instance for my school email?
<joobaby> so I can use evolution
<Scunizi> gpled, you might want to get into the bios and disable the floppy drive.. that might help
<thewhos> hi all i need some help pls
<chickenFuego> stas, what kind of hardware?
<stas> its an avm wlan usb stick
<DigitalKiwi> omg too many people :(
<ShakQ> yep
<Pici> joobaby: You'd need to contact whomever administrates your network for that information
<gmachine24> link, what problem are you having with samba
<joobaby> okay
<MasterShrek> joobaby, your school should have a page that tells you how to set it up for outlook and such (if their server supports it) you can take the info off of there
<chickenFuego> ok, plz paste the output of "lsusb" on a pastebin.
<KRF> joobaby, try mail.DOMAIN post.DOMAIN and stuff ;)
<thewhos> WHY DONT I HAVE SOUND PLS?
<MasterShrek> !caps | thewhos
<ubotu> thewhos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<randomhey> hello...any news about - fatal x error.. and it jumps into login screen...
<joobaby> ty
<greasy_leftwing> <kristjan_> .. does it not do that automatically
<thewhos> because there are a lot of messages
<greasy_leftwing> ?
<thewhos> sry
<chickenFuego> stas, e.g. in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<thewhos> can i pm someone then?
<stas> thx
<MasterShrek> thewhos, just post your problem here and wait for a response
<anonymous111> randomhey: is that a graphcal login screen, or are you stuck on a terminal?
<thewhos> i cant hear any sound dunno why...... i had sound before the last reboot
<cerpin> it worked! lol
<ShakQ> oh, that happened to me once
<ShakQ> thewhos
<randomhey> graphics login screen.. ubuntu randomly crashes and jumps into login screen
<chickenFuego> stas, can you write commands on the console, or should I explain?
<ShakQ> type alsa-mixer on terminal
<Kumool> how do i enable complex characters?
<kristjan_> greasy_leftwing: under <Section "Screen"> there is <Modes      "1280x800" "640x400"> -- I don't want to automatically get other modes, like 1024x768 and 800x600
<thewhos> where pls? it's my first time on linux
<ajbrun> or just take the cotton wool from your ears
<greasy_leftwing> randomhey.. check the X11 logs
<sardano> Thanks for all! God bless you! Jesus Christ loves you! bye bye
<ajbrun> ;)
<kristjan_> greasy_leftwing: only modes that are listed after "Modes"
<Kumool> thewhos pls?
<ShakQ> thewhos, ill PM you
<stas> i know how to handle console, but dont know  what exactly to do there
<Link> hey gmachine24! i setup a samba+ldap server, now it's time to add a host to domain, i'm at windows and try to get in the domain, i receive an access denied pop up and i don't get in, but when i check LAM, the host account was there, i'm using "smbldap-useradd -w host", but this like to not be enough, because i need to get in LAM and setup the account manuall
<n2diy__> Can I assign a name to a USB stick? With multible sticks in my reader I lose track of which one is sda1, sda2 etc...
<randomhey> how to get X11 log?
<thewhos> k thx
<Pici> randomhey: its in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chickenFuego> stas, type "lsusb" in the console plz.
<Scunizi> cerpin, what worked.. the driver?
<stas> ok
<brobostigon> n2diy__: just use dmesg to find out the device name when you plug it in and or out
<thewhos> ShakQ can't see my messages?
<ShakQ> nope, u were writing?
<thewhos> yes
<thewhos> :/
<ShakQ> ¿?... weird
<cerpin> Scunizi: yeah i was able to get back on, i think it worked because im getting some visualizations that i wasnt getting before. there was one weird message that i got when i logged on. i should have copied lol
<ShakQ> do u have ubuntu and gnome??
<ShakQ> or kde?
<thewhos> ubuntu
<stas> chickenFuego: i got 5 lines output. 2 of them show me something about my avm stick
<Pici> !who
<Scunizi> cerpin, have you installed compiz configuration settings manager? if not do that from synaptic.
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ShakQ> ok, press alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<chickenFuego> stas, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste it. Then give me the url.
<n2diy> brobostigon: ok, though I was hoping I could give it a "volume" label.
<Ded_Ryzing> Any idea why booting to LiveCD works great, but when I install, X seems to freeze?
<thewhos> and then....
<kristjan_> how do I add 640x400 doublescan modeline? (how to mark doublescan)
<randomhey> i can write the error from syslog - warning - gdm_slave_xioerror)handler: fatal x error - restarting... | If i look at xorg.log i can see no timer..
<ShakQ> then type alsamixer
<Defpotec> does anybody know how to run kde and gnome at the same time on two xservers F7 and F8
<thewhos> and enter?
<cerpin> Scunizi: Well i did sudo apt-get install compiz last night, not sure if it worked though. how do i do it through synaptic??
<ShakQ> yep
<thewhos> hmmm ok
<stas> chickenFuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58412/
<chickenFuego> stas. thx hold on plz.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ded_Ryzing, Sounds like it is not identifying the correct video/monitor setup
<kotsu> thinkpaduser around?
<Scunizi> cerpin, compiz is install by default.. you need the settings manager to enable cube and other cool effects..
<stas> chickenFuego: at the moment im connected with usb-cable with my avm fritz.box (router) and i have the usb stick plugged in
<ShakQ> thewhos: did u see the bars?..
<cerpin> scunizi: Oh, i didnt know. ill look for the settings manager
<Ded_Ryzing> it starts to load, gives me the little spinning disk thing...then nothing
<thewhos> yes
<ShakQ> is everything maxed?
<thewhos> no
<thewhos> but there is the wrong chip
<ShakQ> :s
<Jack_Sparrow> Ded_Ryzing, at blank screen try ctrl alt F2  see if you get a cli..  or on boot hit escape and get grub menu, press E to Edit and remove splash and quiet then boot and watch for errors.
<chickenFuego> stas, you have to choose cable connection to your router OR Wlan with an usb stick, no??
<n2diy> brobostigon: when I right click on usbdisk in Nautilus, rename is ghosted out, maybe if I run Nautilus with sudo, I'll be able to rename it?
<nonix4> How do I configure all logout/shutdown commands to require password?
<Scunizi> cerpin, the easiest way is to "search" in synaptic for compiz and the resulting list will have it
<ShakQ> how did that happened?... wait, ill give u a page with help for that
<thewhos> ok thx
<randomhey> pici
<thewhos> don't know why
<thewhos> i have 2 sound cards
<stas> chickenFuego: but if i plug out the cable im not connected any more to the internet
<marko-_-> how do i rename a map in console ?
<cerpin> scunizi: sorry for the noob question, but where is synaptic lol
<Ded_Ryzing> K...will be back...thanks
<brobostigon> n2diy: maybe, no idea
<Scunizi> cerpin, system/admin
<cerpin> ok thanks lol
<Pici> randomhey: yes?
<chickenFuego> stas: let's start like this: what do you want to do? Use wlan?
<randomhey> i can write the error from syslog - warning - gdm_slave_xioerror)handler: fatal x error - restarting... | If i look at xorg.log i can see no timer..
<russk> good evening everyone, does anyone here use Ubuntu 7.10
<Scunizi> russk, most everyone
<stas> chickenFuego: yep. i wana use wlan. the driver for the stick is already installed. now i need to config wpa2 and finally connect over wlan with internet
<randomhey> im not sure what to do - nvidia6800.. im tired of crashes :)
<chickenFuego> ok stas, unplug your router direct connection first, then...
<Jack_Sparrow> randomhey, 6000 series nvidia are extremely stable
<Gary_inNYC> make sure you got the latest drivers for your nvidia6800... im thinking that chipset is new enough to run with nvidia-glx-new
<stas> chickenFuego: but then im not connected any more. ill disconnect from the irc
<webulator70> anyone know why video would be choppy even though compiz and everything else is silky smooth?
<webulator70> never used to be like this with an nvidia card
<ShakQ> thewhos: u dont have 2 sound cards on ur pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, On ati if you have composite enabled in xorg it will make video choppy
<chickenFuego> stas: then install a gui for just giving a try: "sudo apt-get install wifi-radar" on the console.
<thewhos> yes i have the standard one that comes with it... and another one
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: there is no way around this?
<stas> ive got the wifiradar already ^^ i use it with windos as well
<n2diy> brobostigon: nope, didn't work.
<Scunizi> webulator70, try turning effects to none in system/preferances/appearance and try again. if it works it's because of compiz
<yigal_> anyone here use metacity with compositing and is willing to tell me what they think of it?
<stas> chickenFuego: got the wifiradar already ;)
<thewhos> and i think ubuntu is trying to use the standard one
<chickenFuego> stas, yes, disconnect, try to install and start wifi-radar, it might connect you with a few click...
<webulator70> Scunizi: i did, less flickery, still choppy and unsmoothed
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70,First which card are you running?
<randomhey> nvidia control version - 1.13.. im sure its newest drivers - since ubuntu always says then updates comes..
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: radeon 1600
<stas> there is only one point irritating me. it asks me for the wpa driver...
<randomhey> 100.14.19 driver version..
<gmachine24> what is the command to remove downloaded .deb files from the /var/cache/apt/archives folder it is something like >sudo update clean or whatever
<stas> chickenFuego: sry, i forget everytime your nick. the wifi radar asks me for the wpa-driver and i dont know what to write in there
<ShakQ> thewhos: sorry, im still searching that page
<thewhos> ok m8 np
<brobostigon> gmachine24: sudo apt-get clean
<chickenFuego> stas, hold on..
<webulator70> ati is nothing but problems as far back as i can remember, i only got it because it was sold to me for 40 bucks
<gmachine24> brobostigon, thanks
<CannibalM> Hi, how do I install works?
<bruenig> CannibalM: do what now
<greasy_leftwing> MSWorks?
<Scunizi> webulator70, look for a $40 nvidia card and sell the ati for $40 to a windows user
<greasy_leftwing> ??
<greasy_leftwing> :O
<bruenig> claris works?
<komputes> :O
<greasy_leftwing> ah
<yigal> anyone here use metacity with compositing and is willing to tell me what they think of it?
<stas> chickenFuego: well. i got the right network name. the the channel, the key and security
<CannibalM> how do I install an 'mp3' thingy?
<komputes> brings me back to system 7
<CannibalM> and what is a text file?
<Scunizi> CannibalM, thingy's are not supported here.
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Option "Composite" "disable"          in your xorg
<stas> chickenFuego: ok, ill try disconnect the cable now and then restart wifiradar and try to connect wlan
<komputes> CannibalM: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<CannibalM> lol
<chickenFuego> stas: ok.
<CannibalM> im sorry, it's just too hilarious
<Pici> !gq | CannibalM
<greasy_leftwing> what are all these cables for anyway?
<ubotu> CannibalM: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<greasy_leftwing> :S
<webulator70> Scunizi: lol, yeah im thinking of getting an nvidia 9600, ive never had a shred of issues with nv
<CannibalM> I see the dumbest shit in channels man
<randomhey> ill go try to update drivers... good luck
<russk> i have the following error when trying to connect to MySQL database using a php page "Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/connection/connection.php on line 2". It says in the forums to check the php.ini for the following extension and uncomment it "extension=mysql.so" but i cannot find the extension in the php.ini...............can anyone help me with this issue. IT IS DRIVING ME NUTS
<komputes> Scunizi: I disagree, thingy's are supported, you didn't get the memo
<CannibalM> russk
<CannibalM> breath
<CannibalM> servers,
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: but barring that, there is now other method? i need to have compiz off?
<Pici> !language | CannibalM
<ShakQ> thewhos: u there?
<ubotu> CannibalM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CannibalM> make anger. But you can do it.
<thewhos> yes
<Pici> !offtopic | CannibalM
<ubotu> CannibalM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, You will still have effects.. just make the change and reboot
<Scunizi> webulator70, 9600 will require the latest nvidia binary.. get a cheaper 6000 series.. it'll work just fine and the driver is easy to install.
<ShakQ> take a look to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<thewhos> ok
<Scunizi> komputes, :)
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: ok ill give it a go, thanks
<webulator70> Scunizi: na, 6600 is too... the same as what i have now
<CannibalM> russk: there will be a section that comments out multiple parts, you just need to load the correct module for php to manipulate SQL
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   is where you can find that info...
<Scunizi> webulator70, maybe.. but what do you hope to gain from the latest and greatest?
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Konam> can someone please give me the 'Recently Played' playlist in rhythmbox. I deleted mine :(
<russk> CannibalM: Please explain more...
<CannibalM> russk: Can you forward a copy of the ini file my way? I can check it and then explain what went wrong.
<webulator70> Scunizi: speed in new stuff of course
<ShakQ> anyone here using ChatZilla?
<russk> CannibalM: OK, where to?
<smacky> how do i fix this bash: /usr/bin/mkiso: Permission denied
<Scunizi> ShakQ, I have.
<CannibalM> private
<russk> CannibalM: ok
<ShakQ> i cant see some private messages, i dont know why
<Scunizi> ShakQ, you have to register your nick with freenode
<Pici> !register | ShakQ
<ubotu> ShakQ: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ShakQ> oh, ok, thanks!
<chickenFuego> stas, are you back?
<fab_> hey guys
<Scunizi> !hi | fab_
<ubotu> fab_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fab_> is there any ADIUM port for Ubuntu
<fab_> thx =)
<Pici> fab_: Not to my knowledge.
<Scunizi> fab_, what adium?
<iter> pidgin clone
<Scunizi> oh
<Konam> fab_ adium is a port of pidgin :)
<fab_> lol =)
<fab_> ok
<fab_> pidgin rulez btw^
<Konam> fab_ it's sad that adium is better thou
<iter> yeah tis true
<webulator70> adium is only on osx right?
<iter> yup
<smacky> I wrote a text file then i did the following command   sudo chmod +x mkiso   and  i get  bash: /usr/bin/mkiso: Permission denied
<smacky>         
<webulator70> oh well, ill stick with amsn i guess
<Konam> webulator70 have you tried emesene?
<iter> smacky: do sudo chmod +x ./mkiso
<peace> i found newest drivers for fatal x error - problem solving... All i need is to turn of x server..so i can insall drivers... How to turn off x server?
<webulator70> Konam: yes, i like it allot but amsn is my fav because it has most of the features of the real thing
<mark_s21> \join #python
<flyingflying> test
<greasy_leftwing> ping!
<Konam> webulator70 emesene has the most important features while its lighter.
<Konam> and its prettier
<CannibalM> russk, you check the private msg?
 * g1ow wonders
<iter> !privmsg | CannibalM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privmsg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iter> !msg | CannibalM
<ubotu> CannibalM: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> !register | CannibalM russk
<ubotu> CannibalM russk: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<webulator70> Konam: it has the most important... not the non important ones i like though
<Konam> webulator70 for example?
<peace> i found newest drivers for fatal x error - problem solving... All i need is to turn of x server..so i can insall drivers... How to turn off x server?
<Pici> peace: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<stas__> chickenFuego: hi again :) wifiradar says me "could not get ip adress" :( and the network manager says "no active device":(
<russk> CannibalM: are you on skype?
<Gary_inNYC> whoa PCMan filebrowser is great
<Pici> russk: you could use a pastebin
<webulator70> Konam: voiceclip, webcam, animated pic, offline messaging, handdrawing
<Pici> !paste > russk (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Gary_inNYC> exactly what i was lookin for
<Seb962> Hey there guys, i'm getting a "The folder contents could not be displayed" error when trying to access one of my partitions... Any ideas on what's happening ?
<Konam> webulator70 emesene supports offline messaging already but you're right, it's just that I don't make use of those features you cited
<chickenFuego> stas, try "wext" under the wpa config in wifi radar. If it doesn t work, paste me the ouput of "iwconfig --list"
<^dave> i need some help
<chickenFuego> stas, and "iwconfig eth1"
<stas__> chickenFuego: kk, ill try out
<CannibalM> im not on skype, in office.
<^dave> trying to install ubunto on my windows machine and when i try to reformat the drive i get "error writing to disk aborting partioning"
<CannibalM> aim irc and yahoo tho
<stas__> chickenFuego: and mybe iwconfog wlan0 as well? ;)
<russk> CannibalM: can i email it?
<webulator70> Konam: oh id does offline messaging now eh? hmm, that enough for me to want to try it again
<chickenFuego> stas and "ifconfig" and "iwlist scan"
<stas__> chickenFuego: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> I need a suggestion for file sharing programs under ubuntu...
<chickenFuego> stas, yes, for wlan0
<CannibalM> jeeze thats easy!
<Gary_inNYC> Jack you mean p2p?
<CannibalM> Napster! its all the rage!
<Pici> !p2p | Jack_Sparrow like this
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow like this: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<webulator70> LO
<Konam> webulator70 give it a shot, there's a repository now, it updates with the svn each night
<Gary_inNYC> Deluge is great
<Jack_Sparrow> Gary_inNYC, Friend wants to access the torrents.
<^dave> hello?
<webulator70> konam: cool, will do
<CannibalM> priv msg to you russk w/ email
<webulator70> bee are bee
<Housefly7k> transmission for torrents... simple
<Gary_inNYC> Jack, definitely give Deluge a shot.  it has encryption and built in ipblocklist plugin, and it's small
<Konam> webulator70: deb http://apt.emesene.org/ ./
<greasy_leftwing> ^dave ... are you trying to overwrite your old windows OS or is it in a VM?
<smacky> well that did'nt work    lol  sudo chmod +x ./mkiso
<Jack_Sparrow> Gary_inNYC, thanks, it isnt for me..  it is for a neighbor...  really appreciate it.  any second choice?
<peace> haha..that was nice.. but i dont know how to run drivers nvidia newest..then i turn off x server!.. ( nvidia drivers ...run )
<^dave> can a nigga get some help?
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: as i thought, composite disable = no effects
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: if your friend has RAM to spare, try Azureus
<chickenFuego> stas, stas__, do you paste? zzZzzzzZZZZ
<chickenFuego> lol
<greasy_leftwing> dave... are you trying to overwrite an old windows installation or are you trying to install in a VM?
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: or if he doens't mind using the terminal, rTorrent
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, go through the tutorial, make the other changes and you should get both effects and video
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just gonna throw a second vote in for deluge, but grab the latest deb from the website, the dev's are constantly squishing bugs and it's been real stable for me.
<^dave> i'm tryign to repartition
<webulator70> exit
<webulator70> oops
<^dave> i want to keep my windows on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys, will let him know.. actually, he is watching, but was afraid to ask..  :)
<peace> can anyone tell me..how to turn off x server..and after that! to change directory and run drivers file..
<RomeReactor> Jack_Sparrow: I agree that Deluge is great
<Seb962> <- Neighbour.
<Seb962> Thanks for all the help everyone and thanks Jack for having Zhe Guts hahaha.
<greasy_leftwing> are they on seperate physical drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seb962, take care, welcome to ubuntu
<isaacj87> hi, I was wondering if Tor is potentially dangerous? I read that users could steal passwords and what not is this true?
<jddk23> Hello NeverBlue....This is jddk23 again. I ran a memory test and CD test and I finally got 6.06 installed. Thank you for your help!!
<smacky> how u been mr sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky, Doing better thanks
<Starnestommy> isaacj87: try asking in #tor.  They probably know more about it.
<smacky> kool
<Gary_inNYC> hey ArthurArchnix, have you ever tried out PCMan filebrowser?
<isaacj87> Starnestommy: thanks, I'll try that...i'm assuming they're on irc.freenode.net?
<Starnestommy> isaacj87: this server.
<ShakQ> where can i find a spanish channel of ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> ShakQ: #ubuntu-es
<isaacj87> thanks!
<ShakQ> thanks
<Ergo^> hello :]
<RomeReactor> !es | ShakQ
<ubotu> ShakQ: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ShakQ> :-)
<`David> any?
<ArthurArchnix> Saw your comment and am looking at it now :)
<Ulfalizer> isaacj87: in theory, yes, if someone added a malicious Tor node (a computer your Tor connection passes through). i don't know what measures are in place against this.
<ArthurArchnix> Gary_inNYC:  ^^
<peace> i need help :)
<doug__> mo
<Gary_inNYC> i'm testing it on my laptop right now.  i think it's worth a serious look
<Breakage> i'm bored, can anyone recommend some good cli apps?
<peace> anybody can help me.. serious help needed :>
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<`David> peace i'm not getting any help either
<peace> whats your problem david
<Breakage> peace: it's easyer to just ask the question
<greasy_leftwing> yo dave, loking it up now
<greasy_leftwing> see what I can find that might heklp you
<Ulfalizer> peace: don't ask to ask, just ask =)
<`David> ty
<`David> that and since i have gayol how can i connect with ubuntu?
<peace> i asked the question.. then i turn off x server.. how to  go to desktop folder and run nvidia drivers..
<peace> i tried cd and it didnt worked
<Pici> `David: Please don't use gay as a disparaging term here.
<`David> oy sorry m8
<`David> didnt mean to offend anyone
<ShakQ> :o
<Konam> can someone help me with the playlist thing?
<Starnestommy> peace: as in the cd command?
<Ulfalizer> peace: what is the problem? you can't get xorg working with the nvidia drivers?
<peace> i found newest drivers ( ubuntu didnt noticed me about newest drivers from nvidia.com ) for solving fatal x error... nasty error...
<chickenFuego> stas?
<chickenFuego> stas__?
<peace> so i need to turn off x server..and then go to destkop..and then install drivers..
<greasy_leftwing> first thing I'd recommend, if youre trying to install unbuntu on the same physical drive while simultaneously partitioning it, is dont, windows has a nasty habit of munching any resources it can get its hands on
<Ulfalizer> peace: there should be a Desktop/ folders in your home directory
<Ulfalizer> *folder
<greasy_leftwing> see if you can logically partition it through windows first
<greasy_leftwing> then use the space left
<peace> then i turn off x server ! there is no graphical menu..
<smacky> well that did'nt work    lol  sudo chmod +x ./mkiso I worte a text file save it in  my home folder but i think i forgot a command
<Ulfalizer> so you should be able to do "cd Desktop". if that doesn't work, try "cd" and then "cd Desktop".
<`David> how do i do that greasy_leftwing
<peace> only black screen to write some command lines..
<peace> i tried with cd command..nothing works...
<peace> hm
<greasy_leftwing> are you in windows now? opr did you boot through the live CD?
<Ulfalizer> peace: the X server is what gives you the graphical user interface. do you get a prompt?
<Starnestommy> peace: cd ~/Desktop ?
<`David> i'm in windows XP
<`David> right now
<Otto90x> Hi! I got my ubuntu 7.10 cd (normal x86 version) today and while I try to install it. I got following text (initramfs)  I could write in a field, and there was hint to write help if needed, but it only wrote all available commands. What Should I do to get my ubuntu installed? Thanks.
<greasy_leftwing> go control-panel, admin tools.. 1 sec I'll get my VM up
<greasy_leftwing> have a looksee
<peace> its only promt..but with no cd~/desktop.. i only can write as a full new line..
<Starnestommy> peace: it's cd ~/Desktop
<Ulfalizer> peace: what happens when you type "cd Desktop"?
<ouellettesr> hello anyone know how to telnet a file to a server, i am logged in but i dont remember the code
<Starnestommy> peace: the spacing and case matter
<zer0bit> Hello sir, i have been a windows user since dos based windows 3.1, due to recent microsoft changes, i have decided to change over to ubuntu and I have very specific questions regarding the same
<Pici> ouellettesr: telnet servername
<peace> i tried cd /home /peace/desktop :D
<ShakQ> David, use a live CD
<`David> i have 7.10 live
<Ulfalizer> peace: it's Desktop, with a big D. other than that, it might have worked (there shouldn't be a space in there either) :)
<greasy_leftwing> 1 thingg I'm sure oof is that if you give the live cd a whole physical drive it will run fine
<ShakQ> u can create a new partition for ubuntu with the live cd
<peace> i will try cd Desktop.. and after it.... sudo sh nvidiadrivers.run ??
<burnerwarrior008> chickenFuego hi. im stas
<greasy_leftwing> so its got to be something MS related in the way
<zer0bit> Please understand that I am an utter newbie in the field of linux, so rather than disturbing the whole channel with totally newbie Qs, can someone please pm me?
<ouellettesr> Pici, I am logged in but i need to transfer a file to the server, do i use put file.bla file.bla ?
<Scunizi> peace, after turning off the x server your gui will not work. x is the gui. once at the command line install irssi (sudo apt-get install irssi). It's an irc client for the command line. type irssi to start, then /connect irc.freenode.net to connect to the server then /join #ubuntu to get back to here for more help.. others will guide you from there.
<`David> its got to be cause when i tried to install redhat i got the same thing
<tdn> How do I change the time zone of my server?
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: just ask in the channel
<burnerwarrior008> chickenFuego ive switched to my desktop now and got the notebook here too, so i can try out wlan
<chickenFuego> burnerwarrior008, did you paste the commands?
<Starnestommy> peace: try that
<Ulfalizer> peace: yep, that's probably right. it's been a while since i installed the nvidia drivers.
<ShakQ> David, u MUST select manual partitioning
<RomeReactor> peace: as the others said, the comand line is case sensitive
<joze> hello there
<CannibalM> very much so case sensitive.
<chickenFuego> ok burnerwarrior008 fine.
<Ulfalizer> look for installation instrutions
<CannibalM> I learned that the hard way in the beginning
<burnerwarrior008> chickenFuego ok, what u need, ill post it?
<joze> can someone tell mee for any command line msn clients? the most known would be great. ??
<ouellettesr> anyone know how to transfer a file with telnet
<zer0bit> Starnestommy, sir, firstly, is it a good idea to change over to linux from windows =/
<peace> ill go try some magic..
<`David> i did
<ShakQ> lol cannibal
<chickenFuego> iwconfig wlan0
<chickenFuego> ifconfig
<Ulfalizer> peace: good luck :)
<chickenFuego> iwlist scan
<`David> and i got same erroe
<chickenFuego> lsmod
<RomeReactor> joze: try purple or centericq
<russk> CannibalM: i did not receive email add
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: unless you do a lot of gaming or multimedia editing, linux is usually better.
<burnerwarrior008> chickenFuego ok, ill take a minute to paste that all ;)
<smacky> i need help with this text file i wrote i save it in my home folder then i type sudo chmod +x ./ mkiso  and nothing happens
<Starnestommy> smacky: remove the space after the ./
<hwilde_> don't type ./
<zer0bit> Starnestommy .. I usually just browse the web, and I am into lot of authering on web etc but not into grafix and multimedia, though I do download a lot of data from torrent networks and emule networks
<smacky> ok
<`David> greasy_leftwing
<zef> hi
<jatz> hey, mencoder question
<greasy_leftwing> yeh looking
<greasy_leftwing> its not where I expected it to be
<jatz> does Mencoder auto crop black bars from dvds?
<jatz> can I make it not?
<zef> i try to install ubuntu on external hard drive
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: that's pretty much what I do
<smacky> chmod: cannot access `/mkiso': No such file or directory
<smacky> smacky@smacky-desktop:~$
<Starnestommy> smacky: ./mkiso
<zef> i try to install ubuntu on external hard drive when i try to boot it display boot error
<llama_> heyy
<greasy_leftwing> looks like you cant alter the primary partition under XP
<greasy_leftwing> it wont let you split it
<greasy_leftwing> basically cos youre currently using it
<zer0bit> Starnestommy, so linux supports torrents ?
<peace> anybody remembers my problem... eh.. im quite tired of linux magic :(
<zef> so from gparted i try to open the file menu.lst on the grub folder
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: yes
<zer0bit> Starnestommy and emule network ?
<Starnestommy> and yes
<llama_> yeah i install ubuntu over xp be accident lol
<Lasivian> anyone ever gotten an orinoco card working on Ubuntu?
<`David> so what can i do then? any ideas?
<chickenFire> soory back burnerwarrior008
<zef> and there i see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58416/
<chickenFire> so your pastbins?
<greasy_leftwing> my suggestion would be to get another HDD, put it on that and switch between boots either by way of the bootloader - GRUB or the bios settings
<zef> can anyone can check if it's configured correctly
<peace> after sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ||| i was in prompt??? black screen.. tried sudo password...tried cd Desktop.. no command was working...
<zer0bit> Starnestommy now, i got stumped at the ubuntu website .. 4 versions are there.. as a newbie, how do i decide which one i want ? there is no comparison chart of each version there
<zef> ubuntu install on sdb3 partition
<chickenFire> burnerwarrior008, in the meantime, just try "wext" for wpa option in wifi-radar, ok?
<greasy_leftwing> or overwrite your current system with linux and use a VM to get windows runnign when you need it
<`David> i don't have any really big hdds
<greasy_leftwing> dont need anything really big tbh
<smacky> working thanks alot
<`David> how much does it take to run ubuntu
<ShakQ> david, just run ur live CD and do a manual partitioning
<greasy_leftwing> you can still access your other drives
<RomeReactor> peace: run: ls
<`David> i trtied ShakQ
<Lasivian> `David: If you have an older system try Xubuntu
<ShakQ> and what happened?
<`David> same error
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: which editions are there?
<`David> its not that old tho
<ShakQ> sorry, i missed that, whats the error?
<`David> "error writing to disk aborting..."
<`David> this mobo is from 02 or 03 and the hdd on this is only 40gigs =[
<densone> anyone here that can  give me recommendation on which OpenLDAP WebUI to use?
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: ubuntu, xuubntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu?
<Starnestommy> *xubuntu
<zer0bit> Starnestommy ku, edu, xu, go  .. all suffixed ubuntu sir  ( i still say some one please pm me, i am too new for linux and would not want to distrub serious channel of geeks with my n00b Qs )
<Lasivian> i'm trying to enable monitor mode for an Orinoco card :/
<`David> its hard buying new equipment when unemployed lol
<chickenFire> burnerwarrior008, still here?
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: regular ubuntu is probably best
<aricz> Hi, my console got stuck.. I hit the ALT-key + one other key.. and now I can't write anything.. how do I undo this again?
<chickenFire> stas??
<`David> can i run ubuntu in vm?
<chickenFire> stas__??
<Starnestommy> `David: yes
<`David> and how do i set up vm?
<ShakQ> yes
<greasy_leftwing> sure
<zer0bit> Starnestommy .. i know that u would say ubuntu .. i would like to know WHY .. or whats the difference between them .. that has not been given on the website ( very first ditterant to a windows user trying to convert to linux )
<greasy_leftwing> check out VirtualBox is my suggestion onthat core
<stiv2k> does anybody have any information regarding Nvidia CoolBits ??  I can't seem to make the clock frequencies apply
<qwerty6523> hi
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: it's the main one of those four, it's the most used, most of the work is done to it, and its GUI is easy to use
<`David> the thing is tho in my CCNA class we dual booted ubuntu and xp on the same kind of systems
<gabriela> h
<linduxed_> yesterday i closed the lid of my laptop and left it for a while. When i came back and opened it, the lights were flashing like when it gets kernel panic, screen was all black and it didnt respond to anything. So i reset the laptop and when i boot back up i find that wifi is dead
<peace> im genius!!!!!!!!
<linduxed_> how do i restore a previous state or examine how to get the wifi going
<aricz> Hi, my console got stuck.. I hit the ALT-key + one other key.. and now I can't write anything.. how do I undo this again?
<zer0bit> Starnestommy , my geek friend said there is a type of linux called "KNOPPIX" which doesnt install on hard drive but runs through CD when bios option is 'boot from CD' .. is there a ubuntu version like that ?
<genius> peace: no, i am!
<`David> greasy_leftwing www.virtualbox.org?
<Seb962> Hey guys, anyone knows a good automatic id3 tag download program to sort out my music??? T
<peace> i press ctrl+alt+f8 and then i appear in prompt..with no command line working there!!!... i cant do there anything... i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and i was in prompt!!!!! and still i run the drivers..and still it was said that i must turn off x server !!! damn
<greasy_leftwing> aye, them
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: the main ubuntu CDs can do that
<aricz> God damnit, this is irritating.. I hit ALT+<something> .. and suddenly console is all stuck. I know there's a key-combo that unlocks the console again, I just don't remember what.. anyone?
<peace> so how to install nvidia drivers.. how..what..where is prompt.. what..
<geirha> zer0bit: yes, that's what's called live CDs
<flowOver> peace - you have to kill x, not just switch to another terminal
<`David> i'm on dial-up i hope it isn't a very big download lmfao
<Ward1983> i want to use grub to multiboot winxp qnd ubuntu, but i want to boot them from a fakeraid array, i know how to do it with windows but not how to do it with linux
<geirha> zer0bit: gobuntu isn't a liveCD yet though, but with the next release it will be a liveCD too I think
<greasy_leftwing> shouldnt take long
<Ward1983> can annyone tell me how to do this?
<zer0bit> Starnestommy .. ok, how do i decide which are "main ubuntu CDs"  .. ( Frankly, all this info should be there on the website but it is not )
<peace> flowOver i tried this -->  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ...and then i was not been able to run any command line... suggestion needed
<`David> i would download for windows x86 right?
<linduxed_> aricz: youre in system console or a console in the graphical interface?
<prince_jammys> !livecd | zer0bit
<Starnestommy> zer0bit: the ubuntu desktop CDs that aren't alternates
<mammoth> Ward1983 : do what ? i don't see your question.
<zer0bit> !livecd
<geirha> zer0bit: ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu are the same, they only differ in look and feel of the GUI
<ubotu> zer0bit: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<flowOver> sudo killall gdm
<greasy_leftwing> not if your mobo is from '02-'03
<`David> then what?
<greasy_leftwing> ah lol
<xmms> hello! Where xmms loging curently playing song? anyone?
<aricz> linduxed_ : tty.. virtual console.. textmode
<greasy_leftwing> no sorry
<greasy_leftwing> yes x86
<greasy_leftwing> standard architecture, x86
<CannibalM> So what is the main difference between the main live CD's and the Alt CD's anyway?
<Lasivian> anyone want to point me to how to troubleshoot a dsriver not loading?
<Ward1983> mammoth, a little higher :p but i said: ¨i want to use grub to multiboot winxp qnd ubuntu, but i want to boot them from a fakeraid array, i know how to do it with windows but not how to do it with linux¨
<aricz> linduxed_: I've done this mistake many times, but for some damn reason I don't remember they key-combo to unlock it.. :)
<peace> i tried this -->  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ...and then i was not been able to run any command line... suggestion needed how to instal nvidia drivers.. :|
<geirha> zer0bit: edubuntu is also very similar, but comes with a different set of packages ... more educational ones I would believe
<linduxed_> aricz: can help ya there, try adding ctrl to the pressing
<Starnestommy> CannibalM: the alt CDs just install
<`David> also another question, would a variance in ram bus speeds cause cpu freezing and over heating?
<CannibalM> gotchya
<xmms> hello! Where xmms loging curently playing song? anyone?
<citybird> hi, what is the max memory you can have with 32bit ubuntu 7.10''
<geirha> zer0bit: and gobuntu is all open source, no proprietary stuff to taint the system
<zer0bit> thanks a loads for your time, i think its way 2 early for me to go linux
<aricz> linduxed_ : ctrl? ctrl-what ?
<CannibalM> never say never man,
<CannibalM> just VM it and get started,
<greasy_leftwing> unlikely
<CannibalM> i still use Win as a workstation, but run everything else on Nix
<fbc> Where do I find the i286 ubuntu cd?
<CannibalM> and I was die-hard win for awhile
<geirha> zer0bit: if you install ubuntu, you can "convert" it to kubuntu and xubuntu very easily
<greasy_leftwing> if your pc is running with them and recognising that the ram is present then its using it as is expected
<linduxed_> ctrl+alt+f6
<mammoth> Ward1983 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Lasivian> zer0bit: I hear you, i'm getting very annoyed that i'm losing functionality by going with unix
<aricz> linduxed_ : ah.. you don't understand the problem.. but thats ok
<Ward1983> mammoth, thanx
<citybird> anyone know if 32bit ubuntu 7.10 can run 8gigs of ram??
<peace> :\
<linduxed_> aricz: try mashing the entire keyboard
<linduxed_> :-P
<zer0bit> Lasivian .. sir, i am not here to tar linux.. i know that unix is much powerful system than windows, and linux is kind of GUI unix for common user
<flowOver> `David: you mean like differently rated chips?
<greasy_leftwing> dunno mate, try it!
<`David> well i've heard that the faster of the 2 sticks would slow down and i've heard that its most likely my problem
<greasy_leftwing> if theyre working then theres nowt wrong
<Starnestommy> citybird: I don't think so unless you recompile the kernel with pae
<Lasivian> zer0bit: I use the terms probably more interchangably than most
<xmms> hello! Where xmms loging curently playing song? anyone?
<Ward1983> mammoth, is it possible to just install stuff using the livecd??? :s
<aricz> my tty/virtual console/console-textmode is STUCKED because I managed to hit ALT+<another key> .. which makes it impossible to write or do anything on that console.. now, I *KNOW* there's a key-combo to UNLOCK the console again, but I don't remember which. Anyone know it? Thank you! *arghhhhh*
<greasy_leftwing> david.. is this something that you havent done yet?
<citybird> Starnestommy: where can i look that up
<mammoth> Ward1983 : If you have the system installed, yes.
<zer0bit> Lasivian .. the problem is for a person who has been on windows since it came, the documentation on main website is far too less which serves as a total deterrant.
<aricz> linduxed_: ;) I'm about to smash my keyboard anyway, so yes, will do soon
<Lasivian> yeah
<greasy_leftwing> if so, check your mobo manual to make sure, if you dont have it, open the bugger up find out the model number and look up the pdf online
<`David> no i have them in right now but i never had this issue until i put it in
<Ward1983> mammoth, the system+
<Ward1983> ?
<danbhfive> citybird: I'm just guessing that the answer is yes, since its a kernel thing, and ubuntu uses the linux kernel, right?  Anyway, just curious, why do you need 8 gigs of ram?  are you mastering movies or something?
<flowOver> `David: yes it goes to the lowest speed of what's installed.  i've also had alot of difficulty in the past with different speed's of ram and system hangs.  i've been extra cautious to buy identical spec'd ram for the last decade though
<qwerty6523> ubuntu rocks
<zer0bit> Lasivian can i please pm u ?
<Lasivian> yeah
<mammoth> Ward1983 : You can use the livecd to repare something or to add some piece of softwares/tools.
<xmms> anyone using xmms?
<greasy_leftwing> I stand corrected
<flowOver> i wouldn't doubt it's the source of your problem if you're freezing up
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: i did it, now compiz cant start
<prince_jammys> zer0bit: you can download and boot from the liveCD without making any commitment.  the same livecd can install ubuntu if you want, without losing your windows installation.
<mammoth> Ward1983 : but, if you don't have linux installed, what do you want to install ?
<`David> i have the manual for the mobo model but
<Lasivian> I really don't want to go back to windows/netstumbler, but if Linux can't do that I don't have alot of choice
<Ward1983> mammoth, it just says: boot the ubuntu cd qnd install dmraid from synaptic
<`David> the manual doesn't match the mobo even though the models match up
<greasy_leftwing> ?? but... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Have you read the ati page?  Does your video work?
<diego> saindo...
<Ward1983> mammoth, im gonna install winxp first, then ubuntu, qnd multiboot them
<`David> if you understand what i'm saying
<greasy_leftwing> yer, kinda
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: yes i just finished following it, video is fine and my ati drivers work but compiz cant turn on
<flowOver> `David: i know what you're saying.  they usually do one manual for a line of models and hope people can peice it together
<mammoth> Ward1983 : Ok, it's a good way.
<geirha> zer0bit: what information should be on the website would be nice for the devs to know about. If you feel you have the time, posting it at the ubuntuforums would be helpful
<greasy_leftwing> sounds like it
<`David> like i was trying to use the manual when i had to wire it up in my new tower and the manual didn't help at all i had to go through everything and figure it out
<flowOver> to trouble shoot the system, run it with only the fastest installed
<Ward1983> mammoth, but... should i mqke two arrays, eqch using hqlf of the disk, or one array and partition it?
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, In terminal what do you show for fglrxinfo
<ShakQ> for what is Ctrl + Alt + F6??
<Starnestommy> ShakQ: it switches to tty 6
<Ward1983> mammoth, please ignore my retarded typos, im used to qwerty these dqys, qnd im qt q azerty keyb
<flowOver> there's also a memtest on the ubuntu alternative cd.  maybe the live as well.  run it for a couple hours
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow:  it works, ati technologies, radeon x1600 series, then the ver of the drivers
<ShakQ> tty 6?
<Lasivian> Has anyone here worked with an Orinoco card on Ubuntu?
<ShakQ> :s
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: its compiz that wont start
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Are you using the driver from Ubuntu or some other one
<Starnestommy> ShakQ: a tty is a terminal or command line
<`David> thanks for the help guys
<greasy_leftwing> np
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: the driver from restricted manager
<aricz> Hi, my tty/virtual console/console-textmode is STUCKED because I managed to hit ALT+<another key> .. which makes it impossible to write or do anything on that console.. now, I *KNOW* there's a key-combo to UNLOCK the console again, but I don't remember which. Anyone know it?
<`David> i'll let you know how it all goes
<greasy_leftwing> cool
<fevel> is anyone syncing to ipod touch?
<Starnestommy> aricz: maybe ctrl+q
<danbhfive> citybird: I looked on google, the answer seems to be 'no'
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, fglrx shows ati correct?
<aricz> Starnestommy : nopes
<ShakQ> ah, k, thx, i pressed it and had to reboot xD i couldnt write anything
<Starnestommy> aricz: ctrl+l?
<zer0bit> Lasivian .. lot of text in pm .. please take a look at it and comment
<mammoth> Ward1983 : i suggest you to only use one disk, and then (after the install of the two systems, when you have your double boot worked) add the second disk and configure the raid.
<aricz> Starnestommy : nopes.. :>
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: yes, compiz says "the composite extension is now available"
<citybird> danbhfive: im looking too and i think i found something
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, now or not              and you also installed this    apt-get install xserver-xgl
<citybird> im not gona let 6gigs of ram goto waste
<Starnestommy> citybird: try the 64-bit version
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow:  i thought ati could now handle aiglx
<`David> 	Board: Intel Corporation D845GRG AAA86577-303
<`David> Serial Number: AZRG30217119
<`David> Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
<`David> BIOS: Intel Corp. RG84510A.15A.0030.P13.0302130929 02/13/2003
<Ward1983> mammoth, but if i install on one disk how cqn i then turn it into raid? are you sure this is possible? im extremely confused now
<citybird> Starnestommy: no 64bit cup
<citybird> Starnestommy: no 64bit cpu
<Lasivian> zer0bit: i'm not showing any messages from you
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, You didnt read carefully
<aricz> Starnestommy : Ok, seems it should be CTRL-Q .. but it's all stuck anyway.. thanks anyway
<flowOver> citybird: you can't if it's the 32bit os.  the cpu is running in 32bit address space and can't allocate it all
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: its an old thing for 6.10 anyway, now ati supports aiglx
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: when i had it going before i didnt have xgl on
<mammoth> Ward1983 : i never use raid technology, but i think that it is the best way. you can make some searchs before doing your installs.
<danbhfive> citybird: hmmm, maybe you just need to install the server kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714949
<flowOver> citybird: if you manage to do it, it'll be buggy
<citybird> flowOver: so what should be the max? 4gigs? my machine only shows 2gigs
<ShakQ> everytime i press Ctrl + Alt + Backspace it doesnt reload the LogIn Screen again, does anybody knows why?
<flowOver> unstable as the bering sea
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, You should be able to get decent video and effects on that card...
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: i know that much
<Lasivian> where is a good place to go to pay someone to make *nix run the way I want it to? I've got alot more money than I have time or patience for working with the thing :(
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: it doesnt say anything having xgl on anyway in that faq
<flowOver> citybird: 3-4gb is the limit.  it depends on your hardware how well it's allocated
<Lasivian> or knowledge
<citybird> grrrrr
<danbhfive> !info linux-server | citybird
<ubotu> citybird: linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<flowOver> i wouldn't doubt you had differently spec'd ram to and that was causing it to not recognize most of it
<greasy_leftwing> KSA Lasavian KSA
<Corky_> hey what are the windows emulators on ubuntu called?
<Corky_> i wanna try out different ones
<greasy_leftwing> Knowledge Skills and Abilities
<Starnestommy> Corky_: wine is in the repos, but cedega isn't
<Corky_> any others?
<prince_jammys> Lasivian:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: try searching for the term xgl in that webpage, there is vritually nothing about it
<CannibalM> Isn't Wine the free open source and Cedega core is commercial?
<Starnestommy> CannibalM: yep
<CannibalM> good deal. See? I pick up quick.
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Under the heading Installing the Driver the Ubuntu Way...   apt-get install xserver-xgl                   next type  sudo depmod -a
<flowOver> cedega is mostly opensource except for the copy protection figuring part
<HarimaKenji> hi, how can i find out which scsi device /dev/sdb1 is? I want to remove it using scsiadd
<greasy_leftwing> Corky_: I recommend installing it on a virtual machine
<webulator70> god i hate ati for this, nvidia is so much easier to deal with
<Corky_> installing what on a virtual machine?
<greasy_leftwing> lol
<greasy_leftwing> I sound like a parrot here...
<greasy_leftwing> VirtualBox
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Just telling you what I did here...  it is somewhere on those pages.
<flowOver> webulator70: they're just behind the game.  i'll probably buy ati hardware when their chip blueprints are opensourced
<CannibalM> I always was an Nvidia fan since ATI got caught modifying drivers to improve speed off of graphics.
<danbhfive> citybird: if you try the server kernel, please let me know if it works, I'm curious
<CannibalM> IE the whole QIII stuff
<Corky_> does that emulate the entire windows OS?
<Ward1983> mammoth, never mind i made up my mind, im just gonnq use rqid on windows only, i read the tutorial and its too much work
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, I agree nvidia are way easier
<CannibalM> I run the server kernal!
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: on that page there is no mention of xserver-xgl
<Ward1983> in wondows its allmost nothing
<CannibalM> 10 clustered ones :-) I feel special considering a year ago i had no clue how to even open a term
<geirha> !vm | Corky_
<ubotu> Corky_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<greasy_leftwing> it emulates ytour system and allows you to oopen a system as an application on top of your current system
<flowOver> danbhfive: it won't work.  it's a limitation of the 32bit address space.  there is no way to allocate more than what can fit and have it behave stable
<webulator70> flowOver: im sure it will get better then but ati has been probs for me on to many occations
<Corky_> no no
<Corky_> i dnt wanna run the OS
<Corky_> i just wanna run an app
<danbhfive> flowOver: whats this then? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Corky_> i got wine but some stuff wont work on it
<greasy_leftwing> so you can open it up and install whatever OS meets your needs, all in a window, on whatever os youre using now
<Lasivian> prince_jammys: yeah, i'm assuming support would give up if it's a third_party driver issue or the like
<CannibalM> like parallels?
<Corky_> no
<Corky_> like wine
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, I have seen conflicting info on that...  just telling you what I have seen done or tried.
<flowOver> agreed.  they're breaking ground for open source 3d though. got to give them the repsect for that
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: what are the full specs of this Orinoco card?
<romulo> hi, I have a new display installed on the pc but it's not setting the right resolution.
<Corky_> paralells runs the entire XP OS
<flowOver> danbhfive: it's a way to emulate physical address spaces, and have a system that runs as stable as the bearing sea.  i've covered this
<romulo> can you help me?
<Jared5552> bad thing to ask here I am sure.... but for non gui servers, is ubuntu server better than centos?
<greasy_leftwing> I run xp fine in a vm tbh
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: oh
<webulator70> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, Many people dont set the v/h rates for the monitor
<Corky_> but i dnt wanna run XP
<Lasivian> pc24e-h-fc, lucent technologies, hermes I
<Corky_> im trying to get as far away from windows and microsoft
<romulo> it's an lcd, so the problem is not the refresh rate
<RomeReactor> Corky: not everything works on wine; there's also Crossover Office, but I don't know if that would help you (plus it's not free or Free)
<Jack_Sparrow> Corky_, then stop running programs written for them
<romulo> the native resolution is just not on the list
<greasy_leftwing> precisely
<flowOver> good luck with that corky.  i still run my xp so i can have adobe
<romulo> it's 1440x900
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, lcd do have v and h refresh and sync rates
<romulo> but the maximum resolution I'm getting is 1024x768
<Corky_> oh yeah crossover is the other one i heard about
<greasy_leftwing> signing out...
<dneary> Hi there
<RomeReactor> Corky: try finding native equivalents for your windows apps
<Corky_> i just need to run these apps till i find the linux counter part
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, 1024 is max vesa res, you may not have your driver installed
<romulo> so how can I fix this?
<romulo> yes I have
<Songoo> hello can somebody help with no sound in ubuntu
<citybird> ok there is an option under highmemory support for 64gigs of ram
<Corky_> well is there anything i can do about veoh?
<romulo> and i'm running compiz
<dneary> I have a big long list of services that start up when I start the computer (and another big long list of things that start when I log in).
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, Post your xorg to the pastebin so people can review it
<katakaio> romulo: you will probably need to modify your xorg.conf file to include your native res
<romulo> thanks a lot
<citybird> then there is an option to split this up.
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, also post the make and model of your lcd
<Aeon> night
<dneary> I'd like to speed up my laptop and regain some of the snap that it had when I first installed it. There's a bunch of stuff I don't know whether I can safely disable it or not
<danbhfive> flowOver: ok, I missed the part regarding instability.  I still can't find it, but I'll take your word for it
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: thanks dude, its going good now
<peace> i neeeeed help really... :) again... i somehow..im not sure how... instaled nvidia 169drivers! but now.. now..no more nvidia x drivers.. what to do.. i cant choose resolution and so on..
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Didnt mean to give you a hard time
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: i never would have guessed it too, i thought xgl ran slower then aiglx
<peace> how to auto update something ?
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: lol you didn't, its cool, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, You have good video and effects now correct?
<romulo> my xorg.conf file is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58422/
<mathlover3> hello
<CannibalM> Hi
<CannibalM> Be my friend?
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, glad to help.. welcome to Ubuntu
<dneary> Plus, I have lots of issues with suspend/resume, the VGA output of my laptop, ...
<flowOver> Corky_: thats entirely why i'm running xp in a vm.  keep those app's untill i'm comfortable with the linux counterparts.  i tried installing illustrator in wine and it was headaches all around.  the vm does it all flawlessly, albiet a little slow but thats hardly a flaw
<Songoo> test in sound preferences is writting : gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<RomeReactor> Corky: try http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives; and veoh uses Flash, so it should work in your system
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: its late for that, ive been using ubuntu for years... only with an nvidia card until now
<dneary> For the desktop stuff, I am not sure where the time is being spent at start-up
<Corky_> it works to some extent
<katakaio> romulo: Open the xorg file in an editor and scroll down to the Monitor section
<romulo> wait just a minute, please
<vALIEN> hey anyone familiar with wireshark? im seeing all the packets, but dont know which is good or bad...any help?
<dneary> Perhaps it's readahead slowing everything down? In which case, is there a way to strip some stuff out of the readahead list?
<Corky_> i think it uses directX drawing or smth cos i get black strips over some panels so i cant use it
<RomeReactor> Corky: are you using Flash o Gnash?
<Corky_> i got the Adobe flash and Gnash installed
<dneary> vALIEN: What are you trying to measure/identify?
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, what type of monitor are you using.. you dont have the res you want in there.. but I also want to verify correct v/h rates
<vALIEN> intruders :)
<RomeReactor> remove Gnash: sudo aptitude remove --purge gnash
<dneary> vALIEN: talking about good & bad packets doesn't really make much sense
<katakaio> Jack_Sparrow: romulo ducked out for some reason
<Corky_> veoh works in my browser tho
<vALIEN> good start
<peace> anyone instaled newest nvidia drivers?? 169? need help
<Corky_> i just cant get the VeohTV app to run properly
<raiderxx> Im having trouble installing drives for my nvidia drivers. Could someone help me?
<romulo> thanks, it works now
<katakaio> romulo: Glad to help!
<Wayne^> raiderxx: I use Envy
<romulo> i just used the command thats on the xorg.conf file
<vALIEN> dneary : so I'd like to filter out the applications i know are sending packets?
<Seb962> Guys, how to kill a "Package installer" window that totally died on me??
<romulo> dpkg - reconfigure etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> romulo, glad it is going for you now
<romulo> :D
<dneary> vALIEN: You can apply a filter to what gets shown
<romulo> I just want to say that I love ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Wayne^, Sorry to hear that
<raiderxx> So you would just use envy?
<dneary> The easiest way for you would be to filter on IP address, maybe?
<katakaio> romulo: With your luck, it looks like Ubuntu loves you too
<MasterShrek> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Starnestommy> envy has been known to cause problems on ubuntu
<dneary> Other ways you can filter are on protocol, or packet content
<vALIEN> and i gotta be running wireshark 24/7?
<raiderxx> so if envy doesnt work, in my case for example, how should I install them?
<bernier> Hi, even after following sucessfully this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto , I can't get my sound to work, can someone help me?
<treguy31fr> Hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, The problem is that you already tried envy and that is not easy to undo...
<dneary> So - some services I'm wondering whether I can disable them (or, alternatively, whether they take 0 resources): loadcpufreq, vbesave, acpid, powernowd.early...
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, If it was as simple as try it and if it doesnt work do this or that.. we would not have such a strong opinion against it
<raiderxx> oh..
<userx532> ubuntu seems kinda slow, what can i do to make it faster?
<raiderxx> So what do you suggest?
<eltopo> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier, recompile alsa using ver 15 NOT 16
<dneary> xserver-xorg-input-wacom, i915resolution, ppp, apmd, cpudyn, cpufreqd, cpufrequtils, hddtemp, hotkey-setup
<dneary> userx532: You could try to figure out what's taking time
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, The best way is for you to do a fresh install...
<bernier> Jack_Sparrow: and could you explain quickly why this would work
<dneary> userx532: Are you swapping a lot? Perhaps memory is the issue
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: im guessing theres no way i can do this with aiglx right?.... are there any limitations anyway with using xgl as i am now?
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know the name of that firefox extension that masks you as ie?
<bernier> userx532: if yoour running the live CD it's normal ...
<raiderxx> ...are you kidding me?
<vrkhans> hi i am trying to configure  mutt+fetchmail+procmail but when after creating the .fetchmailrc file and trying this command fetchmai -vk command i got this msg no mailservers have been specified. wat does that mean
<raiderxx> of.. linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier, A question better asked in #Alsa,  but 16 does not work with our mixer is the short version
<Creeture> Is there a gnome application for browsing Perl docs? Something like the man page reader.
<userx532> loading compiz fusion at boot takes forever
<userx532> but i like compiz fusion
<webulator70> Odd-rationale: look for any extention that configures user agent
<RomeReactor> ODd-rationale: user agent
<adamb> What would "15 10-22/3 * * *" in cron mean?
<Odd-rationale> Thanks!
<userx532> no livecd, and im not sure what you mean by swapping, but i have 2gb of memory
<treguy31fr> I'm sorry to bother, but I have problem trying to install the patched RTL8187 drivers from aircrack-ng so I could boost a little bit the TX power or my wifi card (the router actually have a hard time receiving it)
<bernier> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks, do I have to uninstall anything before that?
<dneary> userx532: If you have lots of memory, it could be redraw problems, it could be background tasks running slow
<nickthorley> hi all - my resolution has gone stupidly low and hence i cant access the menu where the display manager is to increase it - what is the command to get it up
<Creeture> adamb: Run at 15 minutes after the hour from 10 am to 10 pm, every 3 hours.
<dneary> userx532: If you're running from a livecd, that is probably it
<userx532> no im not running from a livecd
<dneary> userx532: Let me explain what swapping means:
<adamb> the every 3 hours part.. confuses me, hah
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier, should not need to..  but the people in alsa are really good at that stuff, that is where I go to ask questions
<treguy31fr> Can anyone help ?
<bernier> ok thanks a lot
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, do you mean that I need to really reinstall Ubuntu? Like, completely?
<Creeture> adamb: It runs 4 times a day starting at 10am. :) Not that hard.
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, You dont have to, but it is the best soultion.  FYI, also avoid automatix, and when you get base install done.. make a backup
<stevecasper> hey....im trying to change my skins of amsn...i need to copy files to usr/share.....but i says im not allowed to
<userx532> everyone who uses linux should also be using a byte for byte backup
<userx532> unless of course youre one of those linux masters
<dneary> You have 2 main types of memory - RAM and on-board processor cache
<RomeReactor> nickthorley: you can't scroll the screen? try ALT+F1 to open the menus
<userx532> 2mbl2 i have
<userx532> 667mhz 2gb ram and 2mb of l2
<raiderxx> How would I reinstall it?
<adamb> so 10am, 1pm, 4pm, 7pm, 10pm?  thast 5
<Seb962> Nickthorley you can also hold alt and drag the screen with the mouse.
<raiderxx> Just put the disk in, then click reinstall?
<dneary> In addition, you can have a memory address space bigger than available RAM
<raiderxx> Is it that simple?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<raiderxx> oh..
<raiderxx> ok
<raiderxx> And then what would I do?
<raiderxx> Try again?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, fyi.. making a second partition for /home is a good idea.
<dneary> userx532: And in that case, when RAM is full, or near full, your OS will "swap out" parts of memory which aren't currently in use
<p1ngnull> how do I play wmv files?
<dneary> Sometimes it swaps out memory which you want to use soon afterwards
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I need some rest.. will try and get back later in the day..  Play nice
<raiderxx> Well I have a partition for Linux if that's what you mean, but I don't know what you mean by "/home"
<brobostigon> p1ngnull: try vlc
<raiderxx> ok
<userx532> ok yeah i really doubt its swapping because its a fresh install and i have 2gb, unless compiz is leaking
<raiderxx> Thank you for your help
<nickthorley> hi all for some reason my installation of ubuntu had lost its graphics card settings - what is the best way to get it to auto detect it again
<bernier> what's the bash command to remove a directory and it's files?
<dneary> When you change applications, for example, you're writing data out to swap from RAM, and loading more data from swap back into RAM
<Starnestommy> bernier: rm -rf dir
<dneary> Reading & writing from disk is *real slow*
<Pirate_Hunter> hello is there a way to set evolution to show emails by accounts, instead of showing all the emails in one inbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome   is what I am talking about
<dneary> userx532: Unlikely, then
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bernier> thanks
<stevecasper> any1 know how i can copy files from desktop to usr/share/amsn........says im not allowed to
<userx532> thanks for the help dneary
<dneary> userx532: You can tell by running top in a terminal
<p1ngnull> brobostigon: any way to use totem?
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecasper, sudo cp blah blah
<brobostigon> p1ngnull: i wouldnt know how, i have always used vlc.
<userx532> 2074544k total, 59732 used
<userx532> 0k swap used
<dneary> userx532: At the top, you have two lines like this:
<dneary> Mem:   1026384k total,   969488k used,    56896k free,    10568k buffers
<dneary> Swap:  1582360k total,   249276k used,  1333084k free,   386632k cached
<dneary> Mem = RAM, Swap = swap
<lastelement0> hey all. I have XP installed as a guest under virtualbox. I was wondering if there is a way to access the files that are saved in XP
<p1ngnull> vlc plays it, but it's incredibly choppy
<tyranos> hello , how can i have system sounds like in windows
<arakthor> lastelement0: my experience with that is limited, but in the past the only way I've seen people do it to scp (or similar) data between the guest and the host
<p1ngnull> brobostigon: vlc kind of plays it, but it's incredibly choppy and certainly not anywhere near watchable
<`paul> i have a perl scrip and i want it to run evrytime i start ubuntu how do i achieve this? probably put it into init.d if possible
<lastelement0> arakthor: what is scp?
<CannibalM> apparently searching my drive doesn't show in top suddenly....
<CannibalM> not good.
<brobostigon> p1ngnull: no idea, i havent played  wmv in ages,
<Pirate_Hunter> hello is there a way to set evolution to show emails by accounts, instead of showing all the emails in one inbox?
<arakthor> lastelement0: secure copy over a network, uses ssh
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: thanks for the info earlier
<Weiss> `paul: look at man update-rc.d
<`paul> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here uses evolution?
<CannibalM> no,
<CannibalM> I do 'religion'
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: I do
<stevecasper> jacksparrow: i cant get the copying to work....ive tried drag and drop, says i dont have permission
<Odd-rationale> How do I install a .deb package I have downloaded with aptitude?
<`paul> Weiss: but how do i create /etc/init.d/myscript if for example i want to run ./myperlscript.pl
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: how do you set emails to show by accounts instead of showing it all in one inbox?
<Starnestommy> Odd-rationale: dpkg -i package.deb
<Starnestommy> Odd-rationale: er, with sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Odd-rationale> Pirate_Hunter: I only have one account, so never tried...
<Odd-rationale> Starnestommy: With aptitude?
<Dougal> hello
<Odd-rationale> Starnestommy: I know how with dpkg
<cva> Odd-rationale: no can do with aptitude
<zer0bit> Starnestommy .. i am frustrated but i still want to give linux a try .. can u guide me to a good linux guide ? google turns up way too much of stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> Odd-rationale: np just wondered cause its annoying having all accounts in one inbox
<Odd-rationale> cva: OK. Thanks.
<zer0bit> Starnestommy take into account that i am a very pro-windows user trying to convert to linux .. and send me to some site accordingly .. thank you
<fx|RabBit> can anyone tell me what exept the sudoers concept are the differences between ubuntu an debian?
<Starnestommy> fx|RabBit: the repositories
<Odd-rationale> zer0bit: Have you looked at www.getgnulinux.org ?
<yoma> can someone one help me create a swap disk .
<Starnestommy> there are some docs on www.linux.org somewhere
<Starnestommy> and several books on it
<zer0bit> Odd-rationale .. thanks .. i have never heard about that site but if u recommend it, i will spend my time reading it
<lnkxm> ubuntu is great
<Weiss> `paul: take a look at one of the other scripts in init.d - there's a template in there
<Weiss> `paul: to do it "properly" is quite complicated but you might decide you don't need to do a complete job
<Odd-rationale> zer0bit: It is a VERY basic introduction to linux...
<Dougal> hi i have just recived the ubuntu 64bit edition disk the boot screen is fine i select start/install ubuntu and then mty screen gos dead and my monitor recives no sigan i have tried all option and save graphics
<brobostigon> zer0bit: linux doc project, www.tldp.org
<fx|RabBit> Starnestommy: anything else? im looking for the big difference but i dont find any
<lnkxm> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<Sjimmie> why?
<Starnestommy> fx|RabBit: the community, the project structure, the goals, and lots of other things.  I've barely used debian before, so I'm not exactly sure what all the differences are
<Sjimmie> becuz it makes you feel cool and unique?
<lnkxm> who else loves ubuntu??
<Flare183> lnkxm: i do
<Dougal> i would if i could get it working
<Sjimmie> it's an operating system, I use it, i don't love it :)
<brobostigon> inkxm: i like linux/unix
<Sjimmie> lnkxm: u high on drugs or something? :)
<lnkxm> i like freebsd
<tomtommy> how can I install Acrobat Reader plugin for firefox?
<lnkxm> no - i'm high on helium :P
<fx|RabBit> Starnestommy: uhuh thx...
<FastZ> lnkxm: thats a silly question to ask! :)
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Flare183> tomtommy: goto adobe's website and download the acrobat 8.0
<lnkxm> yep - everyone loves it :D
<gnychis> anyone know how to find your SATA hard drive model using linux?
<tomtommy> Flare183, cheers/  does that give support for firefox webpages that need PDF viweing?
<Flare183> tomtommy: yeap
<danand> gnychis - use the lshw command
<tomtommy> Flare183, :)
<tomtommy> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brandonc503> #PHP
<gnychis> danand: thanks!
<danand> gnychis - np :)
<tomtommy> Flare183, shall I DL the adobe x86.Deb ?
<arakthor> the default vim package installed with ubuntu doesn't come with syntax highlighting - anyone know which package has it?
<Flare183> tomtommy: yeah
<gnychis> danand: well, i see the disk controller but don't see the actual disk
<tomtommy> Flare183, ok
<tomtommy> brobostigon, why did u point me to medibuntu?
<fx|RabBit> zer0bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<fx|RabBit> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ubuntu__> Im having trouble installing my nvidia drivers.
<ubuntu__> Anyone know why?
<ubuntu__> I tried Envy
<Reenen> pls help me... I downloaded the ubuntu openoffice 2.3.1 from work (WinXP) and copied it now to my /tmp drive... how do I install it?
<russell_h> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubuntu__> Do you mean the restricted DRIVERS manager?
<Wrec> can someone tell me when the address bar in firefox no longer points to "I'm feeling lucky" when I enter a keyword?
<Wrec> why*
<danand> gnychis - type ls /proc - is there an entry there for sata?
<tomtommy> ubuntu__, why?
<Dougal> can some help me ubuntu dont work on my pc
<Lasivian> has anyone worked with an orinoco card and the hostap drivers?
<tomtommy> Dougal, be more specific
<Reenen> Wrec: I think you have to look somewhere in about:config
<Reenen> but I've only heard about these things
<ubuntu__> Where is Restricted Manager?
<l815> does anyone else experience firefox constantly crashing?
<ubuntu__> Or is it the same as restricted driver manager?
<Dougal> live cd starts ok boot screen is fine then when ubuntu starts screen goes blank tried all settings
<gnychis> danand: found it, cat /sys/block/sda/device/model
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu__: Same
<tomtommy> ubuntu__, when Ubuntu loads, it should appear as message in toolbar!  it did for me
<ubuntu__> ok thank you
<Reenen> pls help me... I downloaded the ubuntu openoffice 2.3.1 from work (WinXP) and copied it now to my /tmp drive... how do I install it?
<lastelement0> hey all i just attempted to use the VBoxManage command to share folders with my host and guest OS and im told that the command cannot be found.  I do have the guest additions installed
<tomtommy> ubuntu__, administration
<brobostigon> Reenen: sudo apt-get install openoffice
<danand> gnychis - cool :D - thats what i was aiming for - just i don't have sata disks
<fx|RabBit> Reenen you cant just copy an application from windows to linux use sudo apt-get install open office
<Reenen> sudo apt-get install openoffice
<danand> gnychis - should have similar listing in /proc too - but /sys is better
<brobostigon> yep
<Reenen> E: Couldn't find package openoffice
<CVD-PR> How to make wine detect java?
<lastelement0> hey all i just attempted to use the VBoxManage command to share folders with my host and guest OS and im told that the command cannot be found.  I do have the guest additions installed
<`paul> Weiss: how do i limit make my script output nothing
<tomtommy> ubuntu__, System/administration
<raiderxx> It says my hardware does not support drivers
<danand> gnychis - maybe under /proc/scsi??
<CVD-PR> i try to run a simple .exe but its say "java dont detected"
<raiderxx> *restricted
<grezer34> Hey Guys, Is there a way to change your GUI from Xubuntu to Gnome ?? if so how ??
<prince_jammys> grezer34: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leafwiz> What does lots of ? ? ? and red text mean when you do a ls -la
<ConstyXIV_> is there a way to mute the "Unsafe device removal" warning?
<katakaio> grezer34: Sure is. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> grezer34: Install xubuntu-desktop
<edosar> hi i'm searching for help  running virtualbox on ubuntu 7.10, specially on network configuration do you know some links that i can read (aside form virutal box docs)
<prince_jammys> he already has xubuntu
<katakaio> grezer34: ubuntu-desktop for GNOME, xubuntu-desktop for XFCE
<Odd-rationale> grezer34: Sorry, I got it backwards, do as katakaio says...
<`paul> how do i make my perl script output nothing
<katakaio> and kubuntu-desktop for KDE
<grezer34> prince_jammys and that will change the GUI ?? I cant stand XUbuntu
<fx|RabBit> Reenen: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<ConstyXIV_> CVD-PR: what are you running in wine that needs java?
<webulator70> crap, i knew xgl would fail me
<prince_jammys> grezer34: ubuntu-desktop is gnome, yes
<`paul> i mean i downloaded a script and added it to init.d but the problem is its outputing some things
<CVD-PR> ConstyXIV_,  i windows .exe
<prince_jammys> grezer34: there's also kubuntu-desktop if you want to try kde
<katakaio> grezer34: You will have the option at the login screen for which desktop interface you want
<ConstyXIV_> CVD-PR: what program?
<katakaio> grezer34: You can also uninstall xubuntu-desktop if you don't ever want to see it again
<Reenen> fx|RabBit: it seems to be starting, but I want to use the files I have downloaded from work, and not the current stuff from the net, because I have a very low cap on my broadband (150mb)
<CVD-PR> ConstyXIV_,  its an examn
<tomtommy> Flare183, cheers. I can now view PDF files via Firefox webpages :)
<amenado> `paul->  can you direct stderr and stdout to  /dev/null ?
<l815> are there any ways to fix firefox from crashing often?
<Flare183> tomtommy: great
<fx|RabBit> Reenen: so you mean you have downloaded an installer at work?
<tomtommy> Flare183, :)
<fx|RabBit> Reenen: what is the exact filename?
<CVD-PR> ?
<tomtommy> Flare183, I needed that thanks! cause I needed to be able to view my bank statements via website.
<Reenen> fx|RabBit: I downloaded OOo_2.3.1_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz from work
<`paul> amenado: how?
<fx|RabBit> Reenen:  so do tar xzvf OOo_2.3.1_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz to unpack the file
<fx|RabBit> Reenen: then see what is inside
<Lasivian> has anyone worked with an orinoco card and the hostap drivers?
<Reenen> fx|RabBit:  yes, I've done that... And I have loads of .deb files, and a folder name "desktop-integration" which contains 1 .deb file.  That file I could right-click and install using "GDebi package installer"
<n2diy> Can I assign a name to a USB stick? With multible sticks in my reader I lose track of which one is sda1, sda2 etc...
<catmistake> help... lost my xserver. Anyone with PPC, ati rage 128 & 17" monitor, can you post your xorg.conf?
<fx|RabBit> Reenen: exaclty
<mneptok> Reenen: why are you installing OpenOffice from local packages? it's in the repositories.
<Reenen> because I have a 150mb cap at home, and at work it's "free" (well not really, but I don't pay for it)
<mneptok> Reenen: but OO.o is already installed on Ubuntu
<Reenen> yes, but I want to upgrade to 2.3.1, not use 2.2.0
<grezer34> prince_jammys dident work this is the error that i am getting " E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<grezer34> "
<fx|RabBit> Reenen: it ought to work now odont it?
<prince_jammys> grezer34: what command did you type?
<mneptok> Reenen: you may have to upgrade other packages. OO.o has a ton of dependencies.
<Odd-rationale> grezer34: Do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Reenen> fx|RabBit:  It says "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Feisty II' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter"
<fx|RabBit> rofl
<Reenen> because I have 5 DVD which is a complete Ubuntu Feisty Repository that I got from the freedom toaster
<fx|RabBit> ah thats kewl
<Reenen> and Feisty II is the 2nd of those dvds
<fx|RabBit> jep kk
<fx|RabBit> need to isntall gdebi probably..
<raiderxx> Where is the equivalent of My Computer on Ubuntu where I can look at HDD space?
<lydgate> git is kind of confusing
<Reenen> raiderxx: Places -> Computer
<jacobian_> is there a way I can keep the nvidia kernel module from being loaded at boot
<Y-Town> is there any advantage to running ubuntu server over ubuntu for a small home/business serer?  I would be looking to do the obvious file sharing, printing, web/ftp server.  I am not sure about using it as a router or just letting all my other computers use the linksys router
<jacobian_> it auto-loads the correct one if I do rmmod nvidia ; /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Lasivian> do I have to do something to the kernel after installing a driver package, or should that be done automatically?
<grezer34> prince_jammys sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Lasivian> my new driver isn't loading and I don't know how to troubleshoot why i'm afraid
<prince_jammys> grezer34: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<grezer34> prince_jammys that is the command that I tried, I think i tried that once before too .. cant remember
<prince_jammys> grezer34: you're missing the "install"
<fx|RabBit> Y-Town: ubuntu server is ubuntu -desktop or ubuntu is desktop + services
<kenny> duuuuude
<grezer34> :)
<prince_jammys> grezer34: once you've installed ubuntu-desktop you have to log out and then in the log-in screen select gnome from "sessions"
<sauceror> hi.
<Odd-rationale> But isn't there a separate server kernel?
<prince_jammys> raiderxx: you can also see it graphically in Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage
<sauceror> can anyone help me configure fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9200 on Gutsy Gibbon?
 * Lasivian reboots to see if that changes anything
<sauceror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I was using this guide, but it failed me at aticonfig :(
<Y-Town> fx|RabBit: so no real need to run ubuntu server since I would want the windows then ihh
<grezer34> ok that did it
<grezer34> now I hope this will work
<grezer34> :)
<Sonderblade> why does vino-session keep respawning when i try to kill it?
<sauceror> hi, can anyone help me configure fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9200 on Gutsy Gibbon?
<sauceror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I was using this guide, but it failed me at aticonfig :(
<fx|RabBit> Y-Town: if you install an ubuntu server and run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop you got the services plus desktop or you do it the other way arround, its basically the same
<raiderxx> Thank you
<danand> jacobian_ - you can prevent a module from being loaded by adding it to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file. you can add the name of the correct module you want to load at boot to /etc/modules. Is that what you wanted to do?
<nickthorley> does anyone know why my system may have lost my graphics card settings from the last time i used it
<Y-Town> fx|RabBit: thank you
<soderqvist> To be able to play counterstrike do I have to install directx on my ubuntu?
<raiderxx> And Im also having problems getting my nvidia drivers
<fx|RabBit> Y-Town: np:)
<grezer34> now is there a way to uninstall Xubuntu ??
<prince_jammys> raiderxx: do you want a link to a guide?
<raiderxx> That would be awesome
<prince_jammys> grezer34: once you are logged in gnome, do sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<fx|RabBit> soderqvist: there is no such thing like dirctx on ubuntu linux uses opengl which would be the pendant to directx
<prince_jammys> !nvidia | raiderxx: check if this is useful
<ubotu> raiderxx: check if this is useful: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DonkeyKong101> howcome i cant "drag and drop" a file from my desktop....says i have no permision?
<grezer34> ok
<Starnestommy> wine can emulate some directx features
<Darknes1> ola pessoal
<grezer34> that sounds easy enough
<fx|RabBit> soderqvist: if counterstrkie has no native linux installer you might want to use cedega or wine to be able to play it
<kenny> hey duuuudes
<fx|RabBit> !wine soderqvist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine soderqvist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fx|RabBit> !cedega soderqvist
<levander> If I ran a cron job last night, but haven't set anything up with email on my system, where does the output of the cron job go?
<soderqvist> fx|RabBit: yeah I have used wine and followed guides to install steam
<kenny> goodbye dudes
<grezer34> im getting these errors though " /var/lib/scrollkeeper/fr/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:3242: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
<grezer34> "
<FD_F> I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 and I'm getting an error: Can't install GRUB on hd0. At 93% completed.
<prince_jammys> fx|RabBit: you have to use | or > after the keyword to direct ubotu's message
<fx|RabBit> soderqvist: so whats teh prob?
<`paul> how do i run a script but should output nothing im try to run it thru init.d
<fx|RabBit> prince_jammys: thx for the hint
<Odd-rationale> grezer34: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Odd-rationale> grezer34: That link will tell you how to get rid of gnome.
<prince_jammys> soderqvist: have you tried installing directx from wine?
<sauceror> hi, can anyone help me configure fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9200 on 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon?
<ArthurArchnix> Paul if it's empty how will you know the script is run?
<Darknes1> hello... I need to transfer my documents from windows to Linux and I wish to use a migrate tool. Somebody know how do I do it?
<Seb962> Darknes1: What kind of documents?
<fx|RabBit> !cedega > soderqvist
<ArthurArchnix> `paul: ^^
<fx|RabBit> umm... wheres ubotu gone?
<ubuntuisloved> Darknes1: why not mount NTFS in ubuntu then copy over
<prince_jammys> fx|RabBit: that does it as a pm
<Seb962> I've just installed ubuntu and it recognized all my windows files.
<Y-Town>  anyone know a good website to learn about the linux directory structure.  I would really like to learn what each has to do with the system
<brobostigon> !wine | soderqvist
<ubotu> soderqvist: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<`paul> ArthurArchnix: yes?
<fx|RabBit> prince_jammys: humm i c...
<ntr> Where can I find a list of the files included in a standard encrypted root fs initrd-file?
<fx|RabBit> ah
<fx|RabBit> kkk
<fx|RabBit> hehe
<ArthurArchnix> "how do i run a script but should output nothing im try to run it thru init.d" >> Paul if it's empty how will you know the script is run?
<prince_jammys> yeah | puts it in the channel, and > sends it as PM
<iter> hi all, looking at a 6.06LTS box here, I notice there are two init.d scripts, mdadm and mdadm-raid... what's the deal?
<prince_jammys> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Darknes1> Seb962: Everything, i need to migrate to favorite IE to favorite firefox, e-mails from outlook to thunderbird and other things
<iter> (this is on more than one box btw)
<fx|RabBit> Y-Town: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<fx|RabBit> Y-Town: google is ypur freind btw...
<danand> ArthurArchnix - i think paul may possibly mean he does not want his script to output anything to stdout, stderr etc
<Lasivian> how do I tell if a driver is being loaded?
<|Zippo|> someone installed ubuntu on a notebook and got the error: Cannot allocate resource in region 7???
<Darknes1> ubuntuisloved: Because is not to me
<Lasivian> or could be loaded
<Lasivian> I can't figure out how to narrow down why a pcmcia card is not loading a driver
<danand> Lasivian - lsmod should list all loaded modules
<nickthorley> does everyone install the flash plugin from the macromedia site rather than a repo
<fx|RabBit> prince_jammys: yeah i saw the difference when brobostigon wrote the other message
<ubuntuisloved> Darknes1: why not use samba to copy to ubuntu
<Darknes1> Seb962: I know that have this tool... But I only can to use it when I'm installing
<Odd-rationale> nickthorley: I dont
<FD_F> I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 and I'm getting an error: Can't install GRUB on hd0. At 93% completed.
<fx|RabBit> danand: which would be 2&>1 then...
<Lasivian> danand: thanks
<danand> Lasivian - try lsmod | grep name_of_module to help you out a bit
<tyranos> how can i get firefox and nautilus make click sounds like in windows
<brobostigon> fx|RabBit: sorry??
<prince_jammys> fx|RabBit: you can also /msg ubotu to have a private session with it and see what different keywords do
<Lasivian> it's listed there
<nickthorley> odd-rationale: I have the one from the repo but watching vids off utube isnt possible
<fx|RabBit> prince_jammys: have you coded ubotu? gg
<danand> fx|RabBit - yes - 2&>1 > /dev/null i think
<prince_jammys> fx|RabBit: no, just a ubotu fan
<DOOM_NX> does anyone know how i can transfer files with xvncviewer?...
<tomtommy> how can I get OpenOffice to offer correctly spelled words for misspelled words?
<Odd-rationale> nickthorley: You can try installing the one from adobe, but it works fine for me.
<fx|RabBit> hehe well it is a good thing indeed
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fx|RabBit> tomtommy: enable spellcheck? -.-
<tomtommy> fx|RabBit, wrong answer :)
<tomtommy> fx|RabBit, its already on and working
<Darknes1> ubuntuisloved: because I need to use a tool migrate that I won't need to be there
<kenny> duuudes
<fx|RabBit> tomtommy: so whats the problem then?
<tomtommy> in MS Office it offers a correctly spelled word
<tomtommy> fx|RabBit, are u not listening? LOL
<nickthorley> odd-rationale: so you can  watch utube vids from standard flash player
<sauceror> hi, can anyone help me configure fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9200 on 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon?
<Odd-rationale> nickthorley: Yes. let me double-check...
<fx|RabBit> tomtommy: nope i cant hear written words:p
<sauceror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I was using this guide, but it failed me at aticonfig :(
<tomtommy> fx|RabBit,  :)
<PriceChild> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<`paul> ArthurArchnix: well i have this perl script that i want to run on evry start up so i put it in init.d but  when i run /etc/init.d/myperlscript start it outputs something
<tomtommy> fx|RabBit, In MS Office it offers a correctly spelled word if it finds a wrong spelled word.  How I get OO to do that?
<Odd-rationale> tomtommy: Does right-clicking the word do it?
<fx|RabBit> tomtommy: frankly spoken no idea...
<ArthurArchnix> Can't you just refer to the perl script through /etc/rc.local?
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, no, right click doesnt show any correct or alternate words
<ArthurArchnix> `paul ^
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, any other ideas?
<mrpoundsign> hello. :) just curious, as a server administrator, is there a way to have a list of package updates emailed to an administrator address when they are available? Something along the lines of the portaudit package for FreeBSD...
<tomtommy> fx|RabBit, whos frank? :P
<iter> anyone here using mdadm for software raid ?
<prince_jammys> read the OpenOffice help?
<Odd-rationale> tomtommy: Right-click- autocorrect ? Does it for me.
<Odd-rationale> tomtommy: Right-click --> autocorrect
<fx|RabBit> mrpoundsign: not actually buit if you find a solution be so kind to forward it to me
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, i dont see autocorrect when I right click
<tim__> mrpoundsign: write a shell script to do it, it shouldn;t be too hard
<Slue_Gniffer> Has anyone successfully gotten DreamLX to run on Ubuntu or any other Dreamcast-Emulator?
<Annirak> <Annirak> I have a router installation running 2.6.22 and a simple iptables NAT on a PIII 733.  The user of this NAT is complaining that when he bypasses the NAT, he gets 4.8Mbps, while he only gets 2.4Mbps through the NAT.  For the purposes of the test, he removed both the NAT and one terminal from the LAN and connected them directly together.  What can I do to reduce the bottleneck?
<gil> Really dumb question: How do I set up my monitor's refresh rate - is there an x86 config gui anywhere? It'll only let me set my monitor's refresh rate up to 60hz!
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, how did you get autocorrect to appear as u right click?
<Odd-rationale> tomtommy: Are you right-clicking the word with the red squiggly?
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, yes
<mrpoundsign> tim__: Yeah, would be nice to just know which ones have upstream packages with security fixes. :)
<gnychis> where are the keyboard shortcuts stored in clear text?
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, and this is  a newly installed Ubuntu, 2 days ago
<prince_jammys> tomtommy: the word is underlined in red, right?
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, first time im running OO,  did u install something to get autocorrect to appear?
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, yes it is, red squiggly line
<UJustLostTheGame> it's true.
<UJustLostTheGame> >:D
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, but when I right click, i dont see any autocorrect or other words
<w00tsauce22> hi room, i'm having trouble playing videos :(
<prince_jammys> tomtommy: and when you right click directly on top of the word do you get a meu?
<Odd-rationale> tomtommy: No, it worked like that "right out of the box" try installing the OO dict for your language.
<prince_jammys> menu
<fx|RabBit> !nvidia | gil
<ubotu> gil: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickthorley> odd-rationale: sorry to be a pain - did it work?
<UJustLostTheGame> <---
<aLeSD> hi all
<Odd-rationale> nickthorley: My internet is slow, hold on...
<fx|RabBit> gil then use the driver to set up the refresh rate like with nvidia-settings command
<gil> fx|RabBit thanks - I have the non oss drivers installed - I need to somehow stop Ubuntu restrciting my refresh rate - my monitor is an old non pnp MItsubishi Diamond Pro 21TX and go higher than 60 hz :)
<aLeSD> someone could suggest me a good latex editor in ubuntu ?
<gil> fx|RabBit okay got it... I'll try now
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, yuou are a genius :) u made me realise my error LOL!  Listen to this....  I was always highlighting the word first and thats why it didnt give alternate words.  But when I dont highlight the word and just right click on the word, it gives me other correctly spelled words :)
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, thanks :)
<gnychis> where are keyboard shortcuts in gconf-editor?
<prince_jammys> tomtommy: :)
<nickthorley> odd-rationale: oh ok sorry - I have just checked and my machine has the firefox macromedia flash 9 plugin installed from the repo
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, i was highlithing the word first, thats why it gave a different menu :P
<Lasivian> anyone ever dealt with the hostap driver for an orinoco card?
<prince_jammys> tomtommy: right, you were probably getting "cut" "paste" and so on
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, so yeah, i dont highlight the word, just right click on it :P  how silly of me :P
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, EXACTLY LOL
<fx|RabBit> gil in that case i suggest you google three values for that monitors specs: vsync hrefresh and resolutions and add that manually to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArthurArchnix> if I use the alternate installer, can I avoid installing the bootloade? I've already got one.
<DOOM_NX> does anyone know how i can transfer files with xvncviewer?...
<gil> fx|RabBit thanks
<tomtommy> prince_jammys, I use OO every day, you have no idea how happy I am right now having that work for me :) thanks mate!
<fx|RabBit> gil youre very welcome:9
<joao_> hello
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, did u see what I was doing wrong?
<prince_jammys> gil: if all else fails, the refresh rate can also be edited directly in the file:: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> tomtommy: Yes... ^_^
<tomtommy> Odd-rationale, because I was highliging the word, it gave me wtong menu, paste etc
<tomtommy> duh :P
<gil> prince_jammys Just before I do it - there are no weird ctrl-alt-backspace crashing x server issues with Ubuntu are there?
<prince_jammys> gil: do what? edit the file?
<Puma> gh
<gil> prince_jammys yeah can I restart x-server the lazy way after I edit it? :)
<fx|RabBit> gil basically not but in that case x is quite bulletproof in ubuntu and will try to failsagfe
<prince_jammys> gil: if you are going to edit the file - first back it up with :  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak        , then edit it and the restart the way you said
<gil> fx|RabBit / prince_jammys - I've found what I need in the nvidia-settings GUI so thanks for the advice.... however I had to apt-get it... it wasn't included with the binary non-free drivers... is that correct?
<fx|RabBit> rigth!
<fx|RabBit> basically it shouldd be included
<Odd-rationale> nickthorley: OK, yes. it works for me.
<fx|RabBit> ok, sleepingtime, night everybody:]
<phaedral> really struggling with my usb drive in gnome; totally intermittent auto-detection
<nickthorley> odd-rationale: ok thanks - presume I am missing a plugin somewhere - thanks for your help
<gil> fx|RabBit okay well nm, at least I got it fixed now - for some reason my resolution had defaulted to 1680- x 1050 :)
<fx|RabBit> gil yepp which is what matters
<prince_jammys> gil: if it works and you got it from apt, you should be fine
<gil> fx / prince - thanks for all of your help :D
<some1--> anyone used TFTP.. I installed it, it runs on port 69, when I try to use the client and get any file from it, it says "FORBIDDEN DIRECTORY" .... ANY ideas?
<fx|RabBit> np m8:)
<Brennnan> hey guys!
<Brennnan> Whats Up?
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<greasy_leftwing> hey
<nwahsadude> hi
<Brennnan> apt-get moo makes me laugh? what's that?
<Lasivian> Brennnan: My blood pressure, that's what's up :)
<prince_jammys> Brennnan: it's an easter egg
<Brennnan> nice
<Brennnan> whts it do?
<prince_jammys> Brennnan: nothing
<greasy_leftwing> I thought it would be a good to get involved
<DigitalNinja> where does udev store device info?
<greasy_leftwing> seems like the way to go to me
<prince_jammys> Brennnan: try "aptitude moo"
<Brennnan> nice easter egg
 * Lasivian has been fighting his network card for days, trying not to give in to putting Windows back on to do what unix cannot
<prince_jammys> Brennnan: and after that do "aptitude moo -v"
<prince_jammys> Brennnan: and then keep adding v's
<mrpoundsign> jipes. I found debsecan -- and it says a lot of packages are out of date. :(
<alesan>  somebody knows where thunderbirds keeps SMTP passwords?
<mrpoundsign> alesan: I would love to help, but I really dont want to help someone hack. ;) Even unintentionally.
<Reenen> fx|RabBit: this installed it... (inside the folder) sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<IPGHOST> hi buddies ,
<IPGHOST> any one can tell me how i can read .docx files ???
<Reenen> fx|RabBit: but now... I don't see how I can run it
<nickthorley> can anyone help advise me on which plugins I need to install to get youtube vids loading in firefox
<timbounceback> IPGHOST: google docx converter
<Odd-rationale> IPGHOST: Buy, office 2007!
<DonkeyKong101> is it possible to drag and drop a folder into another folder, withought being told u dont have permission?
<brobostigon> IPGHOST: have you tried openoffice??
<Reenen> IPGHOST: Open the .docx file in MS-Office 2007 and save it as an old-school office document
<Lasivian> can anyone help me figure out why the hostap drivers and my orinoco card aren't getting along? :)
<IPGHOST> man im on ubuntu dont wna stuck in MS products
<zossso> nickthorley: need flash plugin, I believe
<Odd-rationale> IPGHOST: Seriously, though go to www.zamzar.com and convert it to .doc or .odt
<Lasivian> *grovel*, *beg*, *offer virgins*
<Brennnan> hey, i'm new to ubuntu. I'm having trouble installing tar.gz files. any help?
<brobostigon> IPGHOST: try openoffice
<greasy_leftwing> here Las.. have a  biscuit
<greasy_leftwing> oh.. lol
<IPGHOST> ok
<greasy_leftwing> you already took it!
<nickthorley> zossso: as far as i am aware its installed
<IPGHOST> i use staroffice on XP if i have to die with windows :)
<mrpoundsign> IPGHOST: <sarcasm>Read the spec, and write a little perl script to interpret it</sarcasm><nosarcasm>OpenOffice can probably do it.</nosarcasm>
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: post everything you did and the specs of your card and driver.  it's the best way to increase the odds of getting an answer faster
<Lasivian> greasy_leftwing: part of me just really cries at the idea of going back to MS when I feel so close to making it work
<Reenen> Brennnan: that's exactly what my problem was
<Reenen> Brennnan: please tell me more...
<hvgotcodes> can someone please post the relevant part of conkyrc to get artwiz fonts going?
<Lasivian> brilliance jammys
<zossso> nickthorley: hmm.  Thought that would do it.
<alesan> mrpoundsign: if I wanted to hack I could just dump the whole profile
<alesan> mrpoundsign: the situation is the following:
<alesan> I deleted my smtp account and now I do not remember what password I was using for SMTP auth
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get bluetooth working
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: i really know nothing of this, but if you post that stuff I (and others) will search the internet for a solution
<alesan> another guy has is working (with my same account) but no idea what is the password. I guess I might copy a file or sometihng to get back sending emails
<chad_> is anyone familiar with linux mce?
<mrpoundsign> alesan: is there a reason you cannot contact your provider to set up a new password?
<sansaro> hello
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: also post any error messages you've seen, or any hints as to what isn't working
<Brennnan> hey
<DigitalNinja> I plug in my Belkin USB adapter and things don't work. If I run lsusb it gives me nothing. When I remove the Belkin USB bluetooth adapter lsusb works. Whta's going on here?
<zossso> DonkeyKong101: Create a launcher with `gksudo nautilus` as the command
<alesan> mrpoundsign: at 23.27?
<arthy> Hi, my computer was running fine on Feisty, but whenever I use Gutsy the non-root hard drives make a noise when being accessed which sounds like they keep spinning up then down, and this has already killed one drive :( Any ideas what could be up?
<ConstyXIV> are there any ready-built packages of GTK/WebKit and Epiphany/WebKit for gutsy?
<DonkeyKong101> zosso: how do i do that?
 * Lasivian is trying to get an orinoco card working on 7.10 xubuntu. It worked with the normal orinoco driver but had no monitor mode. Downloaded the hostap driver (it shows up under lsmod). I have blacklisted the orinoco driver (it does not show up under lsmod). when I insert the card I can see it under cardctl, but it does NOT come up under ifconfig/iwconfig
<alesan> mrpoundsign: anyway, maybe I have found a way... thunderbird seems to have a option to show the saved passowords
<sansaro> guys is there away to make ubuntu install in small size ? ( like nlite for xp  ) thats allow u to make the windows at the size u want by delete some stuff etc etc
<zossso> DonkeyKong101: right-click on desktop -> Create Launcher
<DigitalNinja> ubuntu+1
<Lasivian> card model is pc24E-H-FC, comes up in cardctl as Lucent and I know it's Hermes I, firmware 6.10
<tato> ciao
<mrpoundsign> alesan: sorry. Not saying you /are/ doing anything wrong, just can't help someone anonymously :)
<zossso> DonkeyKong101: it will open a nautilus window that has superuser permissions.  be careful with it
<sarahelsawaf> hello
<dny> hi :]
<Lasivian> with the old orinoco driver it did come up fine in ifconfig/iwconfig, but had no monitor function
<sarahelsawaf> what is this?
<vall> hi all can any one sugest a program for 3d cgi models for film ect
<dny> irc room? ;o
<dny> val: blender? :p
<zossso> DonkeyKong101: Here is a relevant post -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<m1r> evening
<vall> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<bluefox83> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DonkeyKong101> zosso..thanks...it worked
<bluefox83> !headphones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zossso> DonkeyKong101: sure
<bluefox83> hrm
<Lasivian> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<dny> haha ;o
<Lasivian> !everything
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joobaby> !truth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * Lasivian hugs ubotu
<Lasivian> stress-relief
<alesan> mrpoundsign: well I may understand what you mean if I was asking how to crack WE passwords or how to use a sendmail bug to get root on a remote system
<vall> dny:  thank you looks like it is just what i need
<alesan> but, thunderbird has an option called "show passwords" I just used that and here I am using again my SMTP
<alesan> for who is interested
<dny> vall: mhmm, it's supposedly real good.  i've yet to use it much, haven't had the time to learn it. ;o
<Reenen> where dis my "JRE"?
<alesan> edit -> preferences -> privacy -> passwords -> edit saved passwords will show all the passwords in thunderbird, pop3, imap, smtp
<Reenen> *is
<vall> dny:  well i will let you know how it goes thank you agn
<mrpoundsign> alesan: for all I know you are on your girlfriends computer trying to invade her privacy -- though I don't suspect this, I have no way to know either way. :) Glad you found a solution, tho.
<isaacj87> if i configure moblock not to insert iptables rules, can i use firestarter?
<hvgotcodes> can anyone help me get conky to use artwiz font?
<dny> vall: :]
<Bittarman> When i try to set up my atheros wifi card wlanconfig keeps saying ioctl: no such device... help?!?!?!
<muuddflap> anyone having connection problems with pidgin
<Lennybuntu> hi guys.. weird thing just happened.  I'm running hardy alpha on my laptop.. I just downloaded the updates, rebooted, and now my screen is set to its dimmest setting.  When i use the function keys to adjust the brightness, it gets brighter as I turn it down, like the settings are reversed.  any thoughts?
<peace> installed newest nvidia drivers... cannot play any 3d games !!! cannot watch nvidia-settings - please configure xconfig.. im not sure what must i do.. 139.09drivers..
<PriceChild> !hardy | Lennybuntu
<ubotu> Lennybuntu: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<peace> installed newest nvidia drivers... cannot play any 3d games !!! cannot watch nvidia-settings - please configure xconfig.. im not sure what must i do.. 139.09drivers..
<mrpoundsign> alesan: I will give a suggestion, tho. In order to protect your passwords from prying eyes, I would recommend you set up a master password to encrypt your on-disk passwords.
<Lasivian> why does a pyublic domain OS need a "code name"? heh
<Ninno> hi
<bluefox83> Lasivian, so you know which release version you are getting
<Ninno> i have problem with lvm partition lost
<greasy_leftwing> in case you dont recognise the real one?
<osiris__> hi all, im having problems with muting or controlling sound it does nothing using the shortcut keys on my laptop, also i have a problem with font size in gdm and titlebars they're massive!
<brobostigon> Lasivian: vista had the codenme longhorn
<greasy_leftwing> I thought it was pronghorn
<JohnRobert> is there a way to tile windows in ubuntu?
<peace> tile ?
<Odd-rationale> JohnRobert: in kde, yes. Not sure about gnome or xfce
<peace> what do you mean tile
<soundray> JohnRobert: not if you use the standard window manager metacity. It provides few options for window placement (one-size-fits-all approach)
<peace> can anyone help me a  bit?
<JohnRobert> ta
<Jahromeo> hi guys ubuntu question in application menu under internet - xchat gnome is still there despite being removed via apt-get , how can i remove it from that menu?
<soundray> peace: arrange the windows like floor tiles
<peace> installed newest nvidia drivers... cannot play any 3d games !!! cannot watch nvidia-settings - please configure xconfig.. im not sure what must i do.. 139.09drivers..
<osfameron> I'm really tired of my laptop *sometimes* bothering to wake up after suspend to RAM
<osfameron> how can I debug what went wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> osiris__, Your shortcut keys are part of a non-standard keyboard and would need to be manually edited...
<tyranos> i m sorry to post 3 times but ,is there a way to make ubuntu use sounds like in windows like when opening a window
<Jahromeo> guys where is the applications menu stored?
<pajamian> Hi everyone, I'm having problems printing from openoffice.  If I print a test page from the printer configuration it works fine, but when I tray to print from openoffice it doesn't give me any errors, but nothing comes out of the printer.
<CannibalM> hey
<CannibalM> can anyone else see this?
<dny> cannibal: yes
<soundray> Jahromeo: it should have vanished when you log in the next time.
<CannibalM> or is my connection dead.
<CannibalM> thank you.
<dny> mhmm
<CannibalM> Apparently I can't browse the web suddenly,
<CannibalM> but can do everything else.
<Jahromeo> pretty sure ive restarted since then
<CannibalM> wtf
<soundray> Jahromeo: if not, use the alacarte menu editor (System-Preferences-Main Menu)
<Jack_Sparrow> tyranos, Like system   pref  sound.. a few options in there
<dny> happens to me a lot :/
<Jahromeo> any dir that is stored in?
<osiris__> Jack_Sparrow, weird, because the fancy on screen display comes up when i press the controls
<Jahromeo> thanks very much sound - exactly what i was looking for
<DOOM_NX> i enabled the magnifying glass by acident (Win+R)
<DOOM_NX> how do i turn it off?
<Jack_Sparrow> CannibalM, Please dont use enter twice for every post and the shorthand.. wtX is not for use in a family friendly channel thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> osiris__, THey are still not defined correctly for the functions you expect
<osfameron> ah!
<steve176> hi. I need to set JAVA_HOME. I've added it to /etc/environment which works fine when I log on locally, but not if I log on remotely via ssh. any ideas?
<osfameron> looking in /var/log/messages, it looks like the last time I opened the laptop lid, it did *not* register an resume event at all
<osiris__> Jack_Sparrow, ok, what about the large font problem? any ideas?
<Jahromeo> is there a version of kataput for ubuntu ? e.g whats the shortcut key because alt-f2 and typing gnome terminal is pissing me off
<tyranos> Jack_Sparrow, yeah like that but i only get sound on login and logout
<Jack_Sparrow> osiris__, not sure what you are describing, do you have a screenshot posted?
<Al-Hur> Hi, I want to have widgets/gadgets to the right ti show my my system performance (RAM/CPU). What do I do?
<soundray> steve176: set it in $HOME/.bashrc or run 'export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java' each time
<brobostigon> Al-Hur: have a look at gkrellm,
<pajamian> anyone know much about printing?  why it might work in one app and not another?
<Al-Hur> brobostigon: do I aptget install it?
<brobostigon> Al-Hur: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<steve176> soundray: It needs to be a global setting. $HOME/.bashrc would only be for my user. Same for export presumably
<soundray> steve176: /etc/profile then
<soundray> steve176: I'm surprised it doesn't seem to read /etc/environment, though
<Al-Hur> I'm on it.
<catmistake> hey... is anyone running  ubuntu w/ a 17" dell flatpanel and ati rage 128 graphics card? and if so, can I have your xorg.conf file?
<steve176> soundray: it's really weird (and very annoying!)
<linduxed> is there a tool or a package that can do the autodetection of the livecd that sets up your system? i dont want to reinstall the entire thing...but i know that when i use the livecd stuff that doesnt work now...works
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: xgl has mega performance problems with games and the like it seems
<steve176> soundray: it also seems a bit inconsistent. The machines I'm contecting too are Ubuntu 7.10 Server Edition. Ubuntu 7.10 desktop seems to work
<soundray> steve176: do you want to wait while I reproduce it here?
<osiris__> Jack_Sparrow, This is the same problem but they only have quick fixes... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583915&highlight=title+bar+font&page=3
<densone> anyone here run Gutsy on a Mac Mini?
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, Compiz needs to be turned off for decent gaming
<steve176> soundray: if you don't mind that would be great. Please note though I'm only getting the problem with 7.10 server edition
<brobostigon> densone: i have gutsy on an ibook g3
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: there is no decent way to get ati going on aiglx?
<soundray> steve176: I've got both in virtual machines. Give me a few minutes.
<webulator70> because ati claims to support it
<catmistake> brobostigon:  can I have your xorg.conf? put it in pastie?
<NeT_DeMoN_> my screen blacks out everytime i log out, is there a solutuion?
<knoppix> how can i mount an ntfs volume?
<brobostigon> catmistake: why??
<jkliment> hi all
<RoAkSoAx> knoppix: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdaX /mount/point
<fredmv> Anyone familar with getting wireless internet working on a laptop under Ubuntu?
<catmistake> Lost my xserver... on boot, see the splash, when the xerver starts up, just blackness... not starting right.
<jkliment> does any1 have experience with substruct on ubuntu?
<steve176> fredmv: what laptop?
<prince_jammys> knoppix: you can mount it from a terminal or add an entry to /etc/fstab to have it mount automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> webulator70, I showed you the best setup for ati that I am aware of...
<fredmv> steve176, running on a Dell Inspiron 1525.   Evidently they use Broadcom chips.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<densone> going to try and install gutsy now
<densone> will see what happens
<steve176> fredmv: you're in luck. I did that last week
<NeT_DeMoN_> why does my screen black out everytime i log out until i press the power button, i have a desktop
<webulator70> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks anyway, ill likely just get an nvidia 9600 then
<steve176> fredmv: took 3 days !!!
<fredmv> steve176, I got near the end in this tutorial: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper#Basic_Information but things don't seem to be working.
<fredmv> steve176, lol.. please feel free to divulge how you figured this out.
<steve176> fredmv: that's the one I followed, but there were a few extra steps
<fredmv> steve, just msg me.
<phantomcircuitb> how can i mount it read only?
<RequinB4> NeT_DeMon - maybe a useless question - is acpi on?
<NeT_DeMoN_> i dont know, how do i find out?
<patrick__> Ubuntu rocks!! just had to mention it :)
<soundray> steve176: it works here, even in server
<RequinB4> NeT_DeMoN_ that probably means yes
<fredmv> steve176, what are the 'extra steps'?
<Jack_Sparrow> fredmv, bcm43xx are not a problem  the bcm943xx are harder.
<NeT_DeMoN_> alright
<Brennnan> what is "apt-get moo makes me laugh"
<userx532> i installed ubuntu and it borked my power switch. i demand linux devs pay me 15 dollars
<soundray> steve176: could be something stupid, like a missing newline at the end of the file
<NeT_DeMoN_> RequinB4: how do i fix it?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi short & simple question, how can I do a timed shutdown completely silent, ie NO WARNING MESSAGES or beeps ?
<Lasivian> there, more details of my Orinoco issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5292/
<steve176> fredmv: After you follow the dell tutorial did you see a wireless connection in network manager?
<RequinB4> Net_DeMoN - Can't really help you, but acpi is the power manager, if it is off then you would get the problem you describe.  Just a thought
<ep2011> Does anyone know where to get the areao icons? I can't find them online
<fredmv> steve176, nope, still just "Wired" and "Modem"
<peace> installed newest nvidia drivers... cannot play any 3d games !!! cannot watch nvidia-settings - please configure xconfig.. im not sure what must i do.. 139.09drivers..
<NeT_DeMoN_> RequinB4: alright, thanks
<steve176> soundray: you need a new line at the end of /etc/environment?
<Jack_Sparrow> userx532, That isnt possible...
<steve176> fredmv: You installed the windows XP drivers downloaded from the dell web site?
<Lasivian> I think I might have missed something installing the driver, but I assume the synaptic package would do everything
<steve176> fredmv: the vista ones don't work
<soundray> steve176: um, what I mean is that the last line, if its not empty, should end in a newline character
<steve176> soundray: I'll try it thx
<Jack_Sparrow> peace, What nvidia card..
<peace> 6800ultra
<hotmonkeyluv> what does the -p option do in this command: mkdir -p  ~/compiz/ ?
<fredmv> steve176, I'll verify that.  I did install a Windows driver, although perhaps it was the Vista one.  So XP is required.. ?
<RequinB4> Brennenan - 'apt-get moo' is a program easter egg.  It displays a cow in ASCII art.
<steve176> fredmv: yes.
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: it creates your home directory, should it not exist ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> peace, the 6000 nvidia work great with default restricted drivers from the repos..
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: man mkdir
<steve176> fredmv: did you find the "no fuss" ubuntu article?
<userx532> ubunpoo borked my power switch
<peace> now apps runs a bit slowly as if with no gfx..but no fatal x error now..!
<SlimG> Does anyone know of a reason for why the internet-connections works out-of-box from the Ubuntu 7.10 liveCD, but not after installalling it on a disk and booting from it?
<fredmv> steve176, do you know offhand if R174291.exe  is the correct driver package?  That's the file I got off the dell support site.
<fredmv> steve176, haven't seen it, but I'll look it up.
<soundray> userx532: do you have a support question? Abuse is not welcome here.
<peace> with old drivers and something..there was big random chance to crash.. with fatal x error :(
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: thx
<ep2011> Does anyone know where to get the areao icons? I can't find them online
<steve176> fredmv: I recorded my config on the "no fuss" bcm43xx wiki page
<Jack_Sparrow> userx532, Please stop.  It isnt true and cant happen
<linduxed> is there a tool or a package that can do the autodetection of the livecd that sets up your system? i dont want to reinstall the entire thing...but i know that when i use the livecd stuff that doesnt work now...works
<userx532> ok ill stop but i do have a question, why do i get "wrong OS or OS version" when i try to install norton antivirus
<greasy_leftwing> that depends on what the problem is
<greasy_leftwing> -linuxed
<Starnestommy> userx532: because norton antivirus is for windows and linux doesn't need an antivirus
<Jack_Sparrow> peace, it was something other than the drivers, they have been bulletproof.
<Ulfalizer> when i try to compile a simple test program with "gcc testcomp.c -o testcomp" on my freshly installed 7.10 system, gcc complains it can't find standard headers such as stdio.h. do i have to install those separately?
<userx532> youre telling me i cant get a virus on linux??
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ulfalizer> thanks
<Starnestommy> userx532: you can't
<ep2011> Does anyone know where to get the areao icons? I can't find them online...?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<linduxed> greasy_leftwing: im right now only interested in a way to do the autoconfig, nothing else
<userx532> then why the heck do people use windows, damn
<soundray> !virus | userx532
<ubotu> userx532: please see above
<osiris__> ep2011, where have you seen  them before?
<soundray> !language | userx532
<ubotu> userx532: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fredmv> steve176, sorry to be lazy, but could I get a link?
<linduxed> greasy_leftwing: i dont want to fix the problems, stuff worked in the beginning...all of a sudden it doesnt
<soundray> !coc | userx532
<ubotu> userx532: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<peace> with old drivers.. and with xconfig? hm.. there was many random crashed into login screen - fatal x error... now i instaled newest drivers..but i see it doesnt work with xconfig or smth.. im lame :|
<nicolas_> list
<nicolas_> LIST
<userx532> soundray, i said "why the heck" i purposely do not swear.
<nicolas_> ./LIST
<ep2011> osiris__, I've seen it in many many screenshots on the ubuntu forum
<osiris__> ep2011, can you find me one?
<greasy_leftwing> linuxed - what doesnt?
<soundray> userx532: you don't even notice when you're swearing ;)
<steve176> fredmv: trying to find it now
<ep2011> http://www.box-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=60053&file1=60053-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Nova
<linduxed> greasy_leftwing: wifi and samba or the moment
<userx532> soundray im really trying to not troll here, but what did i say that was a swear word?
<steve176> fredmv: after I followed the dell instructions I got the wireless interface showing up in network manager but could only get it working unencrypted
<linduxed> greasy_leftwing: wifi on this laptop, samba on another
<soundray> userx532: "damn" is kind of classic...
<Chris|> userx532 we just generally want a family friendly room
<l815> :)
<steve176> fredmv: several posts suggested uninstalling network manager and using an alternative tool, but that didn't work either
<Chris|> userx532 dont make it a big deal :)
<userx532> oh, right. forgot that one lol youre right. ok so no viruses on linux thats great. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> userx532, You say you are not trying to troll.. but that is all you have done since you joined.
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: have you looked at this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432975
<greasy_leftwing> what did you do in between, have you installed anything or changed anysettings between when it was working and now?
<etfb> I'm having battery problems on my Ubuntu laptop.  Last week I bought a new 4400mAh battery. Today, it's reporting a capacity of 4075mAh.  Is there something in Ubuntu that could be causing the battery to die?
<reportingsjr> Could someone help me set up a second monitor for my computer? I have it hooked up but I can't get it working. =\
<l815> haha it's so great using linux and forgetting about spyware and viruses :D
<steve176> fredmv: finally I found somewhere that gave manual settings to add to /etc/network/interfaces
<Lasivian> had not seen that, going over it now, thank you
<userx532> jack_sparrow yeah i admit it
<Jack_Sparrow> l815, I still dual boot windows. for that occasional game fix, it just does not have internet access...
<steve176> fredmv: The last step was preventing ubuntu from attempting to start the interface too early so it continued to work on reboot
<userx532> i wont talk anymore unless i have a question
<steve176> fredmv: I'll see if I can find those links!
<Yggdrasil> is there any way to run the installer from a terminal connected to a serial port of the box thats being installed ?
<l815> Jack_Sparrow, i also dual boot, but only go on it for s-video
<fredmv> steve176, jeez,  it's almost as if getting wireless to work is a mere hack.
<reportingsjr> Could someone help me set up a second monitor for my computer? I have it hooked up but I can't get it working. =\
<Jack_Sparrow> userx532, We have an #Ubuntu-offtopic room that has more flexible rules..
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Yggdrasil
<reportingsjr> anyone?
<fredmv> steve176, I kinda' wonder if the next release will cover these kinds of issues.  I know they're working on it.
<oladsadasda> hi.
<l815> my firefox randomly freezes and crashes, are there any things i can do to minimize it?
<linduxed> greasy_leftwing: no the wifi died all of a sudden, after reboot wifi was gone
<oladsadasda> i want to install kiba dock on my gutsy laptop. anyone can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> l815, Try reinstalling flash
<etfb> l815: Is it happening when you use Flash (YouTube, etc)?
<osiris__> ep2011, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Area-blue?content=67852
<l815> yeah i think flash is the problem
<linduxed> greasy_leftwing: really... is there a autoconfiguration package?
<l815> jack_sparrow, etfb, I will try reinstalling flash, thanks
<steve176> fredmv: well supposedly gutsy restricted driver manager was supposed to, but it didn't work for me. Just said I didn't have any hardware that needed it
<peace> installed newest nvidia drivers... cannot play any 3d games !!! cannot watch nvidia-settings - please configure xconfig.. im not sure what must i do.. 139.09drivers..6800ultra
<reportingsjr> l815, I have that problem too
<greasy_leftwing> I',m assuming you installed some updates of some sort, and on reboot, the wifi failed to check yeah?
<reportingsjr> Could someone help me set up a second monitor for my computer? I have it hooked up but I can't get it working. =\
<fredmv> steve176, samg msg. I got.
<soundray> Yggdrasil: I don't think this is possible with unmodified ubuntu installers
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: where does one go to reinstall Flash?  I heard that the latest version breaks Linux
<l815> reportingsjr, yeah it happens on pages randomly, i guess they use flash for something
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr, People will need to know what video card you are running
<oladsadasda> Jack_Sparrow:  can u help me intalling kiba dock on my gutsy?
<Lasivian> prince_jammys: modprobe orinoco_cs does load the card, I fail to recall the command to see what modes it's activ in tho
<l815> so uninstall flash through add/remove or from firefox?
<Azag> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, Sorry, I use cairo-dock.. and osx theme
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow, one is a nvidia geforce 7300 gs
<soundray> Yggdrasil: any chance you can remove the hard disk drive and install it in another machine?
<oladsadasda> how about cairo dock. can i install it on gutsy?
<reportingsjr> the other is uhh.. not sure :) bought it from a computer store as surplus a while back.
<benanzo> I have a script that I need to be run as root -- but I want a non-root user to be able to run it.  I want to give them permission to run *only* that one script as root
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead > reportingsjr
<benanzo> is this possible?
<oladsadasda> do u have any how'to?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview > reportingsjr
<reportingsjr> Looks like my computer gave it voodoo3 drivirs though
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow, hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, Yes I have cairo dock on gutsy, I love it/
<Azag> I want to syncronize my nokia 6236 with my evolution calendar, this phone hasn bluetooth, can I syncronize it?
<l815> does it require compiz Jack_Sparrow?
<oladsadasda> can u give an how.to to install it Jack_Sparrow???
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, Let me see if I can find the link
<oladsadasda> ok
<oladsadasda> thanks
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: i am really ignorant when it comes to this, but with all the info you posted, searching the forums is a good bet.  it seems to be kernel-related
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, Install is basically a double click
<Baltazaar> how can I make the Gnome network manager "remember" my wireless lan? I need to go to the stored profile and activate after each reboot...
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow, I could do multiple monitors with one video card? err, how?
<l815> oladsadasda, do you speak portuguese
<steve176> fredmv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff look for cressie176
<Lasivian> prince_jammys: found it, iwpriv shows that the orinoco card is not in scanning mode. Which I suspect means it's just loading the old orinoco driver
<oladsadasda> l815:  sim
<fredmv> steve176, excellent, thanks.
<oladsadasda> Jack_Sparrow: double click in what m8?
<soundray> benanzo: it's possible in principle. You have to write a specific rule for that user in /etc/sudoers . Can't help with the detail though -- start with man sudoers
<steve176> fredmv: still need to find the articles re: manual config and reboot
<greasy_leftwing> who?
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<Lasivian> yeah, i've been searching for a few days. I'm kinda hoping something in what I did might be a glaring error.
<benanzo> thnx
<oladsadasda> thanks Jack!
<l815> oladsadasda, ah bom  :)
<soundray> benanzo: note: use 'sudo visudo' for editing sudoers in ubuntu.
<oladsadasda> deixa tentar instalar isto
<Lasivian> no expectations that you guys know everything, thank s :)
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<steve176> fredmv: I scripted part of the install (but it's on my mums laptop so can't get it for you now). If you private msg me your email address I'll send it over
<benanzo> ok
<fredmv> steve176, I appreciate that.   I'll have to reg my nick though
<cain_22> anyway i can get some help with my wireless..?
<guillaume_> why do I get an error when trying to install vmware from add/remove aplication, I get an "not on your system blablah (i386)....
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> please help me
<slipttees> :-(
<hwg_> So...
<ader10> Is anybody willing to help me with some audacity problems
<Starnestommy> slipttees: did you try to change the hostname?
<hwg_> How's everyone doing?
<fredmv> steve176, this looks interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow, can't I just use the built in dual monitor thing?
<hwg_> Indeed...
<Jack_Sparrow> slipttees, Try to avoid sudo su
<cain_22> The software source for the package
<cain_22>    bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cain_22>  is not enabled.     (how do i enable that?)
<Jack_Sparrow> reportingsjr, I dont do the dual monitor thing, just pointed you to what others wrote up on using them
<neosix> hello!
<reportingsjr> Jack_Sparrow, well they didn't help at all =\
<Pici> !hostname | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Jack_Sparrow> !find fwcutter
<ubotu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<soundray> !hi | neosix
<ubotu> neosix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neosix> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !!info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter (source: bcm43xx-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Tasteless> "Fatal error: Class 'SQLiteDatabase' not found in"  why would i get this error if i have sqlite3 and php-sqlite3 installed?
<steve176> fredmv: Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager  didn't work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> cain_22, it is in universe... enable it in your sources list
<slipttees> Pici, in network i don't have permission for change anything :-(
<ePax> Can i connect my printer directrly to router and then print jobs from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fredmv> steve176, yeah, it doesn't work for me either.   If you look under "Off-line instillation" there's a bcm43xx deb package.
<steve176> soundray: adding the CR didn't help :( haven't tried /etc/profile yet
<Pici> slipttees: Sounds like you changed your hostname by modidying one of the aformentioned files, you'll have to either boot to recovery mode or boot up with the live cd and change those files properly.
<oladsadasda> Jack_Sparrow:  can u tell me how do i put the dock opening on startup?
<Tasteless> Is the defintion for SQLiteDatabase not in a file included in php-sqlite3?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nixnoob> does anyone know if I rip a blu-ray dvd to my hard drive and then use hdmi out to play it on my HDTV will it be blu-ray quality? what i mean is can i use my laptop as a blu-ray player/movie library?
<slipttees> Pici where change domain name ?
<reportingsjr> Would anyone please help me set up dual monitors? I can't seem to get the second monitor to show anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> cain_22, system admin   software sources... enable universe
<smacky> is it possible that my machine to is powerful for ubuntu 7.10 I386
<cain_22> mucho gracious...let me check it out
<slipttees> Pici rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<slipttees> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<slipttees> :-(
<FloodBot1> slipttees: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slipttees> ok sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> oladsadasda, I auto hide the top bar and I have a launcher on it for cairo-dock  if that helps at all
<Jack_Sparrow> slipttees, fyi  use gksudo for gui apps
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<Pici> !hostname | slipttees read this
<ubotu> slipttees read this: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<smacky> i jsut build a quad amd with four gigs of ram and i cant get my sound card to work
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky, You probably just need to recompile alsa... fyi  use version 15 not 16...
<slipttees> Pici: Thx very much :D
<smacky> google has become my best friend
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> :-*
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> Jack_Sparrow: :-* thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<slipttees> :-*
<slipttees> kissessssssssss :D
<smacky> mr sparrow aint that a step dn ?
<Jack_Sparrow> smacky, Not if you want it to work.. 16 has an issue with our mixer...
<l815> if i launch a program from the toolbar, the screen kinda glitches.. does this happen to anyone?
<soundray> smacky: not if it works and your current setup doesn't...
<steve176> fredmv: pretty sure this is the url I used to get wpa working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<smacky> who would have knowin that building this would be a pain in the tail end  lol
<LinuxNIT> how do i stop ubuntu from playing that goofy noise everytime i login?
<fredmv> steve176, looking right now.
<Lasivian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715321 Wish me luck.
<soundray> LinuxNIT: System-Preferences-Sound
<prince_jammys> Lasivian: perfect. good luck
<smacky> would it be better to run envy for the drivers for my video card
<soundray> smacky: no
<Lasivian> thanks
<RequinB4> !envy
<prince_jammys> !envy | smacky
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> smacky: please see above
<bbonora> I am a new to ubuntu, but I was wondering if somebody could direct me to  some information on how to set up LAMP on Ubuntu 7.10 DE.  I was using WAMP on windows
<LinuxNIT> thanks
<soundray> !lamp | bbonora
<ubotu> bbonora: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, I need some lunch and some time for fun... Play nice
<Mighty_Penguin> cya jack-desktop
<No1CaNTeL> hello, I was hoping I could get a hand with a prob I just ran into, I left my pc running today and when I got home my keyring password wasnt working so I rebooted and now, without any reason I am running into an error msg thst says: user's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored it prevents the session & lang. from being saved.
<axz> !nvidia
<Mighty_Penguin> er, Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mighty_Penguin> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<No1CaNTeL> file should be owned by user and have perms of 644
<smacky> have fun jack
<No1CaNTeL> and that my home dir should be owned by my user, which it should be
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: this can be a symptom of having used graphical programs with sudo
<No1CaNTeL> by the sounds of it this is nothing major but I am a complete noob at linux so a hand would be appreciated
<soundray> !gksu | No1CaNTeL
<ubotu> No1CaNTeL: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<b_9> anyone use pulseaudio?
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: you mean the permissions of the file are wrong?
<No1CaNTeL> I did do a perm change with my DVD drive, I shared it through root to watch movies from
<No1CaNTeL> one sec, I will type out the exact msg
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: no, don't
<No1CaNTeL> k
<soundray> !pastebin | No1CaNTeL
<ubotu> No1CaNTeL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: are you logged in to ubuntu now?
<No1CaNTeL> lol, I know it well :P
<No1CaNTeL> yes
<No1CaNTeL> is that a prob?
<prince_jammys> no
<ty_> stupid question, on my desk top when i minimze things i cant see them at the bottom of the screen as theres no bar there
<purity^> hello
<prince_jammys> so what are the current perms:  do ls -l .dmrc
<l815> ty_ right click "Add new item"
<l815> ty_, then add "window list"
<soundray> ty_: right click the upper panel and select New Panel. Install the Window List applet in the new panel.
<purity^> if i wan't to remove the kde-desktop but still will be running kde-apps in my gnome-desktop wich package should i remove?
<Mighty_Penguin> ty_ right click and add new panel, then add new item and windows list as l815 said
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: ls -l .dmrc
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: or rather ls -l /home/youruser/.dmrc
<soundray> purity^: I wouldn't remove any packages at all. Just select gnome at login.
<No1CaNTeL> http://pastebin.ca/928343
<No1CaNTeL> as root?? sudo?
<ty_> when i click right, it only says create folder/document/ launcher
<lakeoftea>  does anyone recommend using cgywin as a tool to learn linux on windows without installing the OS ???
<PriceChild> lakeoftea: learn linux by using it...
<purity^> soundray: ok, but there is a lot of kde-programs i don't want
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: try without sudo
<l815> ty_, Right click on the panel
<Skapare> in 6.06 LTS I am trying to run update manager ... it refuses to run, saying I can only run one at a time, and to close the other one, then it exits ... the problem was, it was running right before a power failure
<soundray> purity^: are you very short on disk space?
<No1CaNTeL> -rw------- 1 no1 no1 28 2008-03-04 02:19 .dmrc
<purity^> soundray: not really :)
<lakeoftea> excellent
<No1CaNTeL> taht is the right user
<l815> ty_, also it's "Add to panel" not "add new item" as i previously said
<Skapare> so how can I tell update manager to clean things up and finish the updates?
<mariorz> wgat package do i need to be able to "make" ?
<RequinB4> Skapare - make sure you have no instances of synaptic or apt-get running
<mariorz> appart from gcc
<soundray> lakeoftea: you can learn bash with cygwin, but Linux is more than bash these days
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: sudo chmod 644 /home/youruser/.dmrc
<Skapare> RequinB4: it rebooted ... nothing else has been run
<berlylabs> anyone know how to make yahoo games work on ubuntu?
<purity^> maybe i just add a application-group with the kde-apps
<soundray> mariorz: all those that the build-essential package depends on
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: just following the error message.the current perms are 600, not 644
<No1CaNTeL> -rw------- 1 no1 no1 28 2008-03-04 02:19 /home/no1/.dmrc
<No1CaNTeL> see I was wondering how perms were set in console :P
<mariorz> soundray: got you. thx
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: they should end up as rw-r--r--
<bastid_raZor> berlylabs; i use vmware to boot windows 2000 ..
<SparkyFlary> im thinking of getting a c++ compiler but dont know which oe is best
<Skapare> RequinB4: shouldn't it see that no process is running with the PID it was last running with, and just clean up and resume or restart?
<bastid_raZor> berlylabs; i actually play quite a bit of games that way
<l815> SparkyFlary, Geany is great
<berlylabs> is there an easy way to do that? free?
<SparkyFlary> whats Geany?
<Skapare> RequinB4: or do I need to reboot again
<l815> a c++ compiler
<RequinB4> Skapare - I can't see how the power failure would matter, but if you are convinced that is the problem (And I hate to sound like a Window$ support staff) try a clean reboot.
<SparkyFlary> does it cost money?
<Skapare> RequinB4: OK ... I will try another reboot
<l815> nope, go to Add/Remove and type in Geany
<Starnestommy> g++ is a good cli-based compiler
<No1CaNTeL> does this look like it worked??
<No1CaNTeL> -rw-r--r-- 1 no1 no1 28 2008-03-04 02:19 /home/no1/.dmrc
<bastid_raZor> berlylabs; they have a free player for vmware and you can snag a copy of 2000 somewhere.. just don't register 2000 and you'll be fine.
<SpeakerMania> I am trying to uninstall KDE4 stable. I have run sudo aptitude remove kde4-core kdm-kde4 which removed the core an most packages. However, 'aptitude search kde' returns literally hundreds of kde packages I don't want. Is there a way I can remove all of them with one command, without copy-pasting each?
<ty_> thanks, this is a confusing system...ubuntu but it beats microsoft
<No1CaNTeL> I dont see an actual 644 but there are changes
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: yes. ok let's verify something. do now::  ls -ld /home/no1
<l815> SparkyFlarky, you will need to have installed "Build-essentials"
<soundray> l815, SparkyFlary: geany isn't a c++ compiler, it's an IDE
<Stwange> No1CaNTeL, sudo chown <yourusername> ~/.dmrc
<bastid_raZor> SpeakerMania; sudo aptitude remove kde*
<l815> soundray you're right
<steve176> fredmv: still trying to find the fix for keeping things working after reboot. But in the mean time did you come across this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<SparkyFlary> o so its like dev c++ ?
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: don't do what Stwange said, you already own it
<berlylabs> bastid: so add/remove vmware and where could i find windows 2000
<Skapare> RequinB4: apparently it sees something as locked and thinks something else has it locked
<l815> yeah, although it isn't a compiler itself
<steve176> fredmv: I already had the bcm43xx working by the time I found it so never got to try it
<No1CaNTeL> drwxrwxrwx 55 no1 no1 4096 2008-03-04 18:26 /home/no1
<l815> it uses gc++ or gc i think right?
<soundray> SpeakerMania: aptitude search returns available packages (not only installed ones)
<mouseboyx> how do you set the max bandwidth that you use on ubuntu?
<SparkyFlary> some kind of tect editor?
<Starnestommy> l815: g++/gcc?
<bastid_raZor> berlylabs; vmware isn't that simple.. you'll have to grab it from vmware site and windows.. find a torrent
<bastid_raZor> bbl... gotta run
<SpeakerMania> bastid_raZor: Wouldn't that remove all packages with kde at the beginning? I need to remove things like 'yakuake-kde4' and such.
<l815> lol .. im totally off today ** G++ & GCC is what i mean
<Stwange> I keep lagging out like a beeyatch :S
<berlylabs> vmware says it can't install on my computer
<SpeakerMania> soundray: Can I search for installed packages?
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: ok that's not right.  do sudo chmod 755 /home/no1
<SparkyFlary> i hear alot about gcc
<SparkyFlary> so umm whats the best one that isnt free?
<RequinB4> Skapare - I'm sorry, its late, can you re-state that without so many pronouns :P
<No1CaNTeL> lil late :P I did it, didnt realize it was someone else :P
<soundray> SpeakerMania: 'dpkg -l k*' or use synaptic
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: it should then show as rwxr-xr-x
<l815> i don't know any non-free apps on linux yet :/
<tehdave> there are non-free apps on linux?
<mouseboyx> how do you set the max bandwidth that you use on ubuntu??
<l815> that's what I'm saying
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: it's ok if you did what the other guy said. it wouldn't change anything since you already owned the file
<l815> i haven't found any haha
 * tehdave checks the package manager.
<SparkyFlary> lol woops i fogot this is linux lol
<tehdave> nope...nothing here
 * l815 laughs at Sparky's remark
<No1CaNTeL> beginning with a d?rwxr?
<No1CaNTeL> err drwxr
<l815> :p
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: your home should be:  drwxr-xr-x
<mouseboyx> how do you set the max bandwidth that you use on ubuntu??
<Skapare> RequinB4: I'm guessing it (update manager) sees a lock file.  I'm guessing it figures something else is running
<No1CaNTeL> I just checked the perm in properties and it says the owner is still root :(
<l815> SparkyFlary, let me fix what i said before. Geany is a program that you can write c++, but it uses g++ behind the scenes to compile
<RequinB4> Skapare - I'd check the system moniter
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: the permissions of what?
<ali1235> mouseboyx: i don't think there is an easy way to do it without getting into iptables and firewall stuff, unless someone knows better
<No1CaNTeL> will this change after a reboot maybe?
<tehdave> speaking of packages, does anyone know if/when wine 0.9.56 is going to be updated to the package manager? or is that on a "someone will get to it" basis?
<No1CaNTeL> home
<No1CaNTeL> ^ is owned by root
<SparkyFlary> is g++ the same as gcc?
<Skapare> RequinB4: I rebooted ... same problem
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: sudo chown no1:no1 /home/no1
<l815> i'm not sure, i've only used gcc with compiling via terminal
<rrplay> mouseboyx:  look here for bandwith info http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Maimster> How's everyont.
<Maimster> or everyone.
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: i don't understand why, since you already pasted earlier that the owner was no1
<Skapare> RequinB4: I did not run anything else ... what would be doing this? ... a leftover lock file I need to find and remove?
 * l815 wants some spicy noodles :/
<soundray> tehdave: to run bleeding-edge wine, enable the budgetdedicated repository. The wine factoid will tell you how (private message)
<soundray> !wine > tehdave
<RequinB4> Skapare - hmm... I'm not sure at this point.  My final suggestion would be to check the system moniter
<steve176> fredmv: the alternative to network manager that I tried but couldn't get working with WPA was wicd. You may have more luck
<Maimster> Jeez am lagging again.
<tehdave> soundray: Thanks
<Skapare> RequinB4: check for what?
<RequinB4> Skapare - apt-get, synaptic, add/remove
<flowOver> why does firefox crash/lockup/freeze my desktop when i view flash?  it just started this behaviour today and i haven't changed anything for days
<No1CaNTeL> well, I pasted what it said in the console, when I right-click home >> properties >> perms it says it is owned by root and group is root
<l815> flowOver, I have the same problem, the solution i get is to reinstall flash
<flowOver> sounds like a microsoft style solution
<orudie> is there a way to look up which specific version of ubuntu i have insatalled ? not sure if i installed the 32 or 64 bit
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: who are you currently logged in as?
<No1CaNTeL> no1
<soundray> orudie: uname -a
<flowOver> i reject the solution. i  want to know how it happened
<l815> flowOver, lol i guess so, but that's what i was told. I haven't tried it yet though
<soundray> orudie: should contain either x86_64 or i386
<l815> flowOver, and I think there is another flash besides adobe you can install
<No1CaNTeL> I am logged in as no1
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: ok the /home folder should be owned by root, and the /home/no1 should be owned by no1
<Skapare> RequinB4: the only process doing anything is:  system monitor (itself)
<No1CaNTeL> and it is, my bad :P
<Corky_> hey i got a problem with the soung on KMEss
<soundray> prince_jammys: I think the way to deal with this is to boot in recovery mode...
<RequinB4> Skapare - Then i'm out of ideas, sorry.  What happens post-bad shutdown isn't really my cup of tea
<No1CaNTeL> now will this fix the second half of the error msg?
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: try logging back in, and come back if you still get errors
<Kumool> hmm my layout doesnt save my configuration
<soulburner> "User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly <--- anyone have a fix?
<Skapare> RequinB4: OK ... they should add another button on that prompt that means "NO, those other apps are NOT running, so run Update Manager anyway"
<Kumool> for my keyboard at least
<prince_jammys> soundray: depends on the extent of the mess :) we'll see..
<soulburner> everytime i reload it just fails
<No1CaNTeL> will do, TY SOOOOO MUCH!!! this is the second time this has happened, last time it was just after an install so I redid the install instead
<flowOver> it's 100% reproducable when i visit userful.com and watch the embeded flash
<nichos> Hi all, i reinstalled the nvidia driver. I downloaded the latest, all was fine. I rebooted the machine and now i can't startx. I can switch to the nv driver and it works
<orudie> soundray: contains i686 is that 32 or 64 ?
<nichos> my log is here: http://rafb.net/p/qqFWrg47.html
<soundray> orudie: 32
<Skapare> RequinB4: I guess I need to re-install, now ... and download 294 updates all over again
<orudie> soundray: k thanx
<RequinB4> Skapare - or enable multiple instances to run at once (probably take a lot of work)
<flowOver> its russian roulette any other time
<Corky_> how do i get the sound on KMess working?
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. Help!
<Kumool> hi all my keyboard layout configuration doesnt save or is it not supposed to?
<rrplay> flowOver : ther are some setings in about config    in    firefox
<No1CaNTeL> I am still baffled as to how this happened. my pc was still on from the night before and I was programming until 7am, I went to work, came home, and this happened... Without a reboot
<RequinB4> Skapare - You may be able to fix if you wait a bit on here for someone to help, but if you MUST install, be sure to back up your home drive
<Skapare> RequinB4: perhaps ... I just need to find the developer and suggest it
<Corky_> it wont play the notifications
<mee72> is there a opera package for ubuntu?
<l815> mee72, yes
<No1CaNTeL> sudo
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: i have no idea. maybe something went wrong when you changed those permissions that you mentioned earlier
<Skapare> RequinB4: I freshly installed this earlier today ... nothing would be lost but the 2 hours it took
<soundray> !opera | mee72
<ubotu> mee72: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<No1CaNTeL> cd player?
<kinabalu> hey guys, any of you had luck setting up webdav in ubuntu for windows xp?  i've tried so many of these solutions, and mod_encoding in gutsy is fucked up
<No1CaNTeL> is there a way that I can get my user to own it instead of root?
<Corky_> !KMess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<j4k3b> nichos: have you tried VGA instead of DVI?
<No1CaNTeL> or to maybe have my user with full root perms to avoid these problems?
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: "it" being what?
<No1CaNTeL> my bad, the DVD drive
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. Help!
<nichos> j4k3b this config file was working before the reboot. i hadn't tried that though
<Skapare> RequinB4: but the fact that a power failure can hose the system to the point a re-install is needed does not bode well for who this computer is going to
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: normally, all you need to do is add your user to the cdrom group
<mee72> thanks all
<Skapare> RequinB4: ... e.g. my sister-in-law who I managed to convince to try Linux
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: i.e. 'sudo adduser no1 cdrom'
<RequinB4> Skapare - I'd still wait.  I think re-install is too drastic, i'm just personally not knowlegable enough
<No1CaNTeL> I use v-boxed xp + ubuntu, I have had problems getting the share to work from within v-box but the linux samba works just fine
<Skapare> RequinB4: OK
<No1CaNTeL> so I can do that for almost anything eh?? SWEET :D
<tehdave> No1CanteL: what kind of resources does a vboxed XP take? wonder if I can do that on my rig
<j4k3b> nichos: what happens when you start X?
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. In addition, I get the following error when trying to play back: Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate. Help!
<Skapare> RequinB4: maybe I should download/burn a 7.10 CD instead of using the 6.06 LTS I have now
<No1CaNTeL> i really need to learn the command line better, I feel so virginized atm :P
<Skapare> RequinB4: presumably there would be fewer updates
<steve176> fredmv: this article explains the restart problem, but it's not what I used to fix it
<steve176> fredmv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/50099
<brambo> hello
<soundray> !cli > No1CaNTeL, please see the private message
<No1CaNTeL> tehdave: well, you pretty much set the resources yourself before you setup an xp install
<nichos> j4k3b monitor 2 wakes up from sleep, goes back to sleep, and monitor 1 sits there with a flash dot at the top left. I have to hit alt F1 to get back to my terminal that i launched startx from
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL:  mess with permissions with exteme care. they work very well, so you successfully lock yourself out the way it just happened
<brambo> anyone know why my XMMS thinks my sound is in use but at that same moment I can open a mp3 with VLC and it works fine?
<steve176> fredmv: here's the fix for the reboot problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3679330
<No1CaNTeL> ty for that soudray
<nichos> j4k3b the nvidia module is loaded, is there something else that needs to be done?
<soundray> Skapare: can you describe your problem again for me pls
<mouseboyx> Did nothing, how do you set total outgoing bandwidth allowed ?????
<j4k3b> nichos: I have the same monitor (1905FP) and have had problems with display drivers picking modes that the monitor doesn't support
<nichos> j4k3b this all was working before a rebooted :/
<j4k3b> nichos: especially with DVI
<nichos> j4k3b im sure if i ran the nvidia installer again it would be fine
<j4k3b> try it
<icesword> hello
<icesword> good morning
<nichos> j4k3b i think I will :)
<tehdave> No1CanTel: I mean, does it take up as much, resource-wise, as running XP non-virtual? (As far as RAM usage, etc.)
<nichos> bbl, maybe:)
<j4k3b> if it doesn't work try setting a different video mode
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. In addition, I get the following error when trying to play back: Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate. Help!
<No1CaNTeL> lol, will do. normally I know my around perms well but I shouldnt jump the gun too much when on a different os
<j4k3b> I gave up trying to use that monitor with Xorg and the nvidia driver
<Skapare> soundray: I installed 6.06 LTS, then installed a few more packages online, then ran update manager, it finished the download and was doing installs ... then POWER FAILURE ... now update manager won't run
<orudie> is there a way to change the resolution of the loading ubuntu logo on startup, my monitor does not support the default input
<tehdave> orudie: lol I get the same message, I just ignore it XD
<No1CaNTeL> tehdave: you set how much ram to designate to the virtual machine, as well as how much HDD space
<soundray> Skapare: it boots okay though?
<Skapare> soundray: well it runs to a point ... it puts up a window that says only one app can run and then it exits
<Skapare> soundray: yes, boots up fine as far as I can see
<ryanakca> how can you set the X keyboard map from the CLI? I have my symbols / layout in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/
<soundray> Skapare: can you boot in recovery mode? (Boot menu option)
<Skapare> soundray: I'm guessing a lock file
<orudie> tehdave: which monitor do you have ? i'll be damned if we have identical
<Skapare> soundray: sure ... afk a few mins to do that
<tehdave> No1CaNTeL: ahh, I see...probably wouldn't run too well on my rig...have a full XP install on a (rarely used) HD
<winterwolf> Im trying to use my registered IRC nick but it keeps telling me its the wrong password!
 * j4k3b changes nick to something not leetspeek
<tehdave> orudie: Envision something or other...not quite sure
<orudie> tehdave: i got envision too
<LjL> winterwolf: then most likely it is :) ask on #freenode
<tehdave> orudie: en5600?
<SparkyFlary> ok ive seen people talk about this being the best compiler...
<Starnestommy> winterwolf: are you typing it in the right case? Also, have you tried with and without the < and >?
<SparkyFlary> http://www.intel.com/cd/software/products/asmo-na/eng/277618.htm
<mouseboyx> Is there any possible way to limit the outgoing bandwidth at least on apache2???
<snypzz_> any good screencasts other than the basics
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. In addition, I get the following error when trying to play back: Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate. Help!
<orudie> tehdave: en-5200e its an lcd, very old
<soundray> Skapare: the thing to do is to get a command line, some way. Recovery mode is fairly reliable. Then you run 'apt-get -f install' and 'dpkg --configure -a' as needed, possibly several times until everything falls into place. Use sudo if it's not a root shell.
<orudie> tehdave: i think its 15"
#ubuntu 2008-03-05
<tehdave> orudie: ahh...probably same monitor line, different size...yeah I get that message, but ignore it since bootup and shutdown are the only times it comes up
<LjL> SparkyFlary, GCC is the GNU Compiler Collection, which (while originally born as a C compiler) currently support quite a few languages, including C++, and g++ is the C++ specific frontend of GCC
<No1CaNTeL> prince_jammys: thanks again, lemme reboot and hopefully it will be all in order. :P just one last q if ya have the patience still. lol when I share using samba, the files that I put into the shared folder from v-box xp to my ubuntu seem to have to have their perms set before I can use them. not too bad, but it does get a bit tedious having to go to prop >> perms >> set perms for file each time I want to use the new f
<ali1235> mouseboyx: there are plenty of ways, but none of them are simple enough to explain in one line of IRC.
<Skapare> soundray: I did not see such an option
<winterwolf> Unable to get exclusive lock
<winterwolf> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<winterwolf> I get that when I try to let it do,  Distribution Upgrade
<soundray> Skapare: you may have to hit Esc during boot to see the grub menu
<Skapare> soundray: it just went all the way to windows login
<rrplay> mouseboyz:: look here http://us.apachecon.com/us2007/downloads/scalingup.pdf
<Skapare> soundray: OK, will try again
<soundray> Skapare: you do have grub installed, though?
<No1CaNTeL> tehdave: that would depend on the setup, true, but mostly on your hardware. I dont see a prob running xp v-box  in an xp install, but why?
<snypzz_> what are you all using for BBC media player???
<No1CaNTeL> *would you want to??
<winterwolf> can anyone help me?
<KDC1956> with what
<No1CaNTeL> #drphil :P
<winterwolf> read above please
<tehdave> No1CaNTeL: because I have 512mb RAM XD   XP barely runs properly when I boot to it (Which I only would do to play games...but due to memory issues it sucks for that) and I have no open RAM really for anything
<jakeb_> winterwolf: do you have the package manager running?
<tehdave> no1cantel: to answer your actual question: oh...to run games when they don't run properly in wine
<No1CaNTeL> so run ubuntu and v-box xp? seems to work fine on my 512, unless I decide to run apps on both os's at the same time
<winterwolf> When I try to do a upgrade, cause my update manger wants me too, i get,   Unable to get exclusive lock.   This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<Skapare> soundray: it came up in text mode ... no X running
<anurag> I need help with FreePops with Thunderbird
<tehdave> no1cantel: what do you use for Vboxing? also: is it difficult to set up?
<winterwolf> jakeb_: nothing else is open
<eltopo> sup?
<soundray> Skapare: good. Have you got the two commands I gave you?
<No1CaNTeL> they probably have a better chance in wine if they are that graphical. v-box uses it's own drivers for the video card, I couldnt load Civ4 in it but I could in wine
<tehdave> ahhh
<No1CaNTeL> VirtualBox
<anurag> can anyone help me
<winterwolf> jakeb_: before it used to tell me that Wine is in the way, now it does this
<No1CaNTeL> it is in the ubuntu install menu
<efren20> hey how do i register my irc name?
<No1CaNTeL> VERY eay to set up
<Skapare> soundray: no ... must have scrolled off ... the computer in question is in another room so I'm not here when I go to it
<eltopo> out of interest
<winterwolf> #freenode
<genii> !register | efren20
<ubotu> efren20: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<winterwolf> efren20
<No1CaNTeL> I have vboxed XP and Vista atm
<soundray> Skapare: the thing to do is to get a command line, some way. Recovery mode is fairly reliable. Then you run 'apt-get -f install' and 'dpkg --configure -a' as needed, possibly several times until everything falls into place.
<Skapare> soundray: BTW, I could get to a shell prompt on the normal boot, too
<efren20> yes?
<No1CaNTeL> comes in handy if you program and want to keep your apps platform independant
<winterwolf> 9 updates that I can't get because of this....
<winterwolf> :-S
<tehdave> no1cantel: vista...vboxed...on 512 RAM? o.O
<soundray> Skapare: makes no difference now. When you don't see any serious-looking errors any more, do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to finish your upgrade.
<No1CaNTeL> the vbox does not take any ram until you load it btw
<No1CaNTeL> so that might help
<No1CaNTeL> no, 1gb
<soundray> Skapare: oops, don't need sudo since you have a root shell already.
<No1CaNTeL> (soon 2 :P)
<tehdave> ohhhhhh
<No1CaNTeL> ddr2
<Y-Town> anyone know of any other programs similar to webmin?
<No1CaNTeL> that is my other laptop
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. In addition, I get the following error when trying to play back: Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate. Help!
<No1CaNTeL> 512^
 * tehdave 's comp has RDRAM...fail
<soundray> !webmin | Y-Town
<ubotu> Y-Town: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<soundray> !ebox | Y-Town
<ubotu> Y-Town: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Skapare> soundray: OK
<genii> tehdave: If you need more RDRAM let me know
<winterwolf> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<abeeky> #join ubuntu-cn
<winterwolf> what this mean
<winterwolf> ?
<Honeydew> :)
<efren20> any one can help me installing my intel easy pc camera on my pc?
<tehdave> genii: nah, plan on building a new rig soon
<Y-Town> soundray: Hay thanks  :o)
<No1CaNTeL> now only if I could get the Python/wxPython/boa-constructor packages to work properly so I can start to cross platform my apps :P
<jakeb_> winterwolf: do what it says
<soundray> winterwolf: it means what it says. Run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<genii> tehdave: OK. I have 512 of it I pulled from old Dell servers if you ever need it
<Y-Town> soundray: I installed webmin on a test system and notice it just doesnt work
<No1CaNTeL> oh, to whoever mentioned I should be using gksudo (i think it was that), what is the difference between that and regular sudo?
<soundray> !gksu | No1CaNTeL
<ubotu> No1CaNTeL: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mee72> my install is now done thanks to your help :))
<iter> hardy heron alpha 5 is the latest iso correct?
<tehdave> genii: probably not...system is running just fine for now...but it's 4x128mb
<No1CaNTeL> so like 3d games, imaging apps, 3d apps, etc?
<winterwolf> soundray: when I do that, it doesn't do anything
<steve176> silly question - why use tee instead of echo?
<ader10> audacity takes forever to load. In addition, I get the following error when trying to play back: Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate. Help!
<efren20> me i like 3d applications like you draw and can pmake it come alive or something like that?
<genii> steve176: tee splits off output to multiple points
<tehdave> so tossing 2x256 would make it 768 -_-
<No1CaNTeL> ty sir, I will read that over  :P
<soundray> steve176: think of pipes forming a T
<winterwolf> soundray: how can i fix this?
<efren20> me i like 3d applications like you draw and can pmake it come alive or something like that?
<steve176> ah, thx
<No1CaNTeL> ok, time to reboot and make sure my prob is gone, thanks again guys. Hopefully if you see me again soon it's to help back ;)
<No1CaNTeL> (but unlikely :P)
<soundray> winterwolf: see if you get the error again on the previous command
<prince_jammys> No1CaNTeL: ok let us know
<efren20> No1CaNTeL:me i like 3d applications like you draw and can pmake it come alive or something like that?
<winterwolf> soundray: yes i still get the error
<Devourer> How do I edit environment variables?
<Skapare> soundray: the 1st command said I needed to do what was exactly the same as the 2nd command you gave me
<TelnetManta> can anyone tell me how to get the menus to show up in nm-applet for network-manager-vpnc??
<Skapare> soundray: so I did that 2nd one and it's doing stuff that doesn't seem to imply errors
<soundray> Skapare: good, when it's done, run the apt-get -f install again
<Skapare> soundray: OK
<soundray> winterwolf: which command gives you the error?
<winterwolf> soundray: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.....I'm a noob, can u help me here?
<winterwolf> soundray: the command you and another guy said above
<soundray> winterwolf: stop pasting error messages and answer my question please
<rrplay> TelnetManta: start here   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/123696
<Skapare> winterwolf: tell him where you live, and offer him a million dollars, and maybe he'll be nice and come over and type the command in for you :)
<bod_> Hey guys, is it possible to have some way of specifying at login whether to use a gnome desktop or a kde desktop? instead of switching between the two by downloading them?
<winterwolf> %C11 lmao
<bikeboy> In midnight commander, does anyone know of a shortcut to switch between vertical and horizontal split? Couldn't find anything in the man
<soundray> Skapare: it worked for you, after all...
<winterwolf> Skapare: yeah ok.....ic no help here lol nvm
<Skapare> soundray: well it _is_ working ... going afk to check it again
<ali1234> bod_: click on "sessions" at the login menu
<bod_> ali1234, ok, lemme try,. brb ty
<Skapare> soundray: still running ... messages like "Setting up" for various packages
<soundray> Skapare: it's probably just completing the command that failed before. Let's hope that when you reboot, everything is okay.
<steve176> soundray: /etc/profile seems to work. thx
<TelnetManta> rrplay: I looked through that. I run gnome so I already have nm-applet and network-manager-gnome
<TelnetManta> rrplay: Just no vpn sub menu
<soundray> Skapare: if not, you can save download time on reinstallation by copying the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ to a memory stick or CD.
<rrplay> TelnetManta: looka at nem75 post please
<mib_uxwl3xgk> okie dokie, I need some help.  Hopefully it is just something stupid I am not doing/missing...
<soundray> Skapare: it's exceedingly rare for power failures to lead to a hosed system -- Linux is very robust in that respect.
<ompaul> !ask | mib_uxwl3xgk
<ubotu> mib_uxwl3xgk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TelnetManta> gonna reboot, again
<mib_uxwl3xgk> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10 on this machine (Dell Latitude X1 laptop) but when I try to install anything, it does not allow me to
<Fryguy--> mib_uxwl3xgk: be more specific
<No1CaNTeL> ty, it worked :D although I feel like a bit of a fool.... I um, well, was in arush to reboot and forgot to save a copy of this session so I would have the instructions for later :(
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, open a terminal and type >> sudo apt-get update <<and then try to install
<bluefoxx> anyone care to help solve http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58442/ ? is related to a video playback problem
<theunixgeek> I'm getting a "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error upon trying to mount my flash drive. What should I do to fix this?
<bod_> ali1234, hey, when i try to download kde4 it moans about dependencies and wont let me install it,.,.any thoughts?
<leo123456> holas
<leo123456> Hay algun argentino?
<yourm01> hello
<Fryguy--> bod_: so get the dependencies
<theunixgeek> !es | leo123456
<ubotu> leo123456: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> !ar | leo123456
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skapare> soundray: I agree about power failures in general ... it's just that THIS one happened in the middle of update manager running and doing installs
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: http://www.soundray.org/ubuntu-2008-03-05-00h18.log   (hope it contains what you need)
<yourm01> can anyone help me out trying to install a wireless card with ndiswrapper
<mib_uxwl3xgk> Fryguy--:  I click on Add/Remove and search for Scheme and get MIT-Scheme when I press on the checkbox it says "List of Applications not available to reload you need a working Internet connection"  note, I am talking to you on just such a connection... man, I wish I could type faster and read at the same time...
<bod_> Fryguy--, all of my repo's are enabled
<No1CaNTeL> lol ty very much :P
<genii> Interesting, no ARgentine country code tat points to the spanish channel
<efren20> No1CaNTeL:me i like 3d applications like you draw and can pmake it come alive or something like that?
<soundray> Skapare: yeah -- but even that is recoverable
<Skapare> soundray: and I suspect that it left a lock file that normally is meant to restrict to only one such program at a time
<Fryguy--> bod_: pretty sure kde4 isn't in repos
<mon^rch> hello smart all knowing linux admin's... question: what would be the command to invoke a teminal and run a command as a super user? (i want to make a launcher)
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, open a terminal and type >> sudo apt-get update <<and then try to install
<Skapare> soundray: and maybe removing the lock file was all it would take (if I knew where it was)
<bod_> Fryguy--, it is
<orudie> how would i access compiz-fusion effects/plugins manager in 7.10 ?
<pajamian> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<No1CaNTeL> efren20: I draw?? I can't even draw a straight stick figure... (in photoshop even :P) where'd you get that?
<prometoys> hi, is something inside /var/cache worth to backup?
<Skapare> soundray: but if it's a dpkg lock file, it (the update manager being a front end?) couldn't figure it out
<No1CaNTeL> the log has it all, thanks again ;)
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul, just did and same problem.
<mib_uxwl3xgk> I also tried to install Java the same way and get the same result
<bod_> Fryguy--, this is from the kde4 -->properties    in synaptic -- kde4the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules
<efren20> No1CaNTeL:where can i get that program.?
<Skapare> soundray: I was about to reinstall from scratch ... it's a fresh new install, so no loss but the time
<No1CaNTeL> which?? photoshop?
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, try this from the command line, after you do that, sudo apt-get rcconf
<No1CaNTeL> a store maybe?
<raiderxx> How would I go about installing AIM? I downloaded the linux version .tgz, but I can't seem to find the installer
<Honeydew> Has anyone tried to play wc2 online?
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, what is the error?
<No1CaNTeL> it is for windows though, although I think it will run in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> prometoys, Yes, backup /var/cache/apt/archives  it will save you dl time later
<Skapare> soundray: it's just an old slow machine (400 MHz, 256MB, 14.4GB)
<soundray> Skapare: did you get my msg about saving download time?
<cain_22> well got fwcutter installed...so thanks for the help on that....however, wireless is still an apparent no go.....
<Skapare> soundray: no
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul: "Invalid operation rcconf
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.nl
<soundray> Skapare: if not, you can save download time on reinstallation by copying the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ to a memory stick or CD.
<rrplay> TelnetManta:  working for you OK ??
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, try this from the command line, after you do that, sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Honeydew> No1CaNTeL: Where you talking to me?
<efren20> No1CaNTeL:the one you draw and make it come alive
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, typo left out a word
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<prometoys> jack_sparrow: ok, but this is not important for me ;) (this was the first thing i exclude :D )
<Corty> hi
<soundray> Skapare: I put the server edition on a PII 233MHz the other day and it's fine
<No1CaNTeL> sorry, to efren20
<Skapare> soundray: don't have those options on that machine ... I need to go afk due to food on stove
<Honeydew> Corty: Hi  ^ ^
<Honeydew> No1CaNTeL: Aight
<No1CaNTeL> efren20: I have not a clue what you are talking about, sorry bud
<Jack_Sparrow> prometoys, Not important to you. but it saves bandwidth on our servers..
<Skapare> soundray: I mention slow only in case that tells how long it takes to install
<yourm01> im getting an error when i try to install the driver for my wireless card....the error says "no such file or directory at /usr/bin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181"
<soundray> okay, see you Skapare
<ali1234> efren20: sounds like you are talking about mit sketch, which is only available for MS tablet PCs. but i think there is an open source copy of it somewhere...
 * Skapare is afk
<Jinxed-> Anyone know why Cadence would be taking forever to start on my student account?
<ompaul> !nickspam > Skapare
<Corty> Honeydew, Hi Honey *g*
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  that URL takes me nowhere
<Honeydew> Corty: Whazup? ; )
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, so ehh question were are you based country wise?
<Corty> Honeydew, Fine, thx! to you?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; have you noticed any issues with the migration assistant when /home is on a seperate partition?
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  USA
<prometoys> jack_sparrow: i backup everything else (/usr etc), so hope not necessary to download packages again.
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, No...
<Corty> Honeydew, Did you enjoy your day? :)
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, try this from the command>>     sudo apt-get install rcconf     << there is an extra word in there
<bluefoxx> !OT Corty and Honeydew
<Honeydew> Corty: I'm fine :) glad I finally got irc to work
<efren20> thnaks alot do you know where i can find mit sketch,
<Honeydew> Corty: Sure :) you?
<yourm01> does anyone know why ndiswrapper gives me and error about line 181?
<Honeydew> bluefoxx: Hi ^^
<ompaul> !ot | Corty Honeydew
<ubotu> Corty Honeydew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> prometoys, I use them for making multiple installs
<Corty> sry ompaul
<loser555> dose anyone know what produces Bile
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; maybe it was a unique experience then.. when i was upgrading to 7.10 i couldn't get past the migration assistant.. i was trying to upgrade via liveCD
<loser555> dose anyone know what produces Bile ??
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul: last line reads "E: Couldn't find package rcconf"
<bluefoxx> anyone care to help solve http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58442/ ? is related to a video playback problem
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, Upgrade via livecd or the alternate?
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, what did you do to that box?
<soundray> loser555: the liver does, but that's offtopic here
<loser555> thjank you !!
<loser555> thank*
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  nothing that I know of, just a fresh install of Ubuntu...
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; well, when 8.04 comes out i'm going to try the alternate and see if that works..
<bluefoxx> loser555: google, wikipedia. all better to check than the [busy]tech support chat room
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  it doesn't have a built in CD drive, it is external only, USB... is that a factor?
<Corty> Honeydew, qry? #ubuntu-offtopic? *g*
<yourm01> ive been searching the forums and have found multiple threads relating to my wireless card but when i go through the process i always get an error about line 181 when i try to install the driver
<mon^rch> question: what would be the command to invoke a terminal and run a command as a super user? (i want to make a launcher)
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, To my knowledge, you cant use live as upgrade source.. only the alt
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, -- you have actually installed it on your machine?
 * Skapare is back
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; ahh.. that could have been the problem then.
<lunks> What has to be on xorg in order to support more than one mouse? I've remade my xorg.conf, so probably there are some default values missing. I plugged an extra mouse on my notebook, and it shows up on dmseg, but does not move the cursor.
<ompaul>  Corty  a little reminder - stay on topic please
<Skapare> soundray: dpkg says package deskbar-applet is in a "very bad inconsistent state"
<lunks> And it's a pain in the ass. :>
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  yeah, it is installed and appears to run like a champ.  everything that IS installed already... but I need more things installed to use it as a dev box/teaching tool
<efren20> is mit sketch only for windows i jsut download it and it says theres no applications for it how do i run it
<Corty> ompaul, yes, you're right.
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, what version are you using 7.10 ?
<soundray> Skapare: does it give you a suggestion for fixing it?
<Skapare> soundray: it suggests re-installing it
<rrplay> TelnetManta: has your problem been solved?
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul: yes, 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, You can double check me on that point.. but that was my understanding..
<Corty> ompaul, see? I've lost her, lol
<Optimus56> hey i have a slight problem: my colour settings from nvidia-settings save, but dont reapply once i restart. they only show up if i open nvidia-settings again. how can i fix this??
<soundray> Skapare: so say yes, or run 'apt-get --reinstall install deskbar-applet'
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; should i need to do anything to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04? or must i go to 7.10 first?
<yourm01> is there any other way to install a wireless network card with ubuntu 7.10??
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, 710 is a must
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; when 8.04 comes out of course.. i have a 2nd box i haven't upgraded yet.
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; well then.. that bites but i see why it is necessary.
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, are you on that box at the moment?
<Skapare> soundray: OK ... I have now downloaded the latest 7.10 ISO, so I may just reinstall the whole thing with that, anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, they are working hard to be able to go lts to lts 6.06 to 8.04
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  yes, so that i could fix it while getting support.
<Xbehave> compiz closes flash windows asoon as i click full screen on youtube is there an easy way to not apply animations to flash videos? or another way to fix this? only happens on compiz not in kwin
<ali1234> efren20: it's only for windows, and it also requires a tablet PC (ie with touch screen) there is a copy of it for linux, but i can't remember what it is called.
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; awesome, might that be a possibility by the time 8.04 is to be released?
<good> where do you edit the network settings for eth0 etc. and /sbin/route?
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, then I am at a loss - it should *just work*
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, not from 704 to 804 no
<Fryguy--> good: /etc/network/interfaces
<soundray> Skapare: okay... next time you have a power failure during upgrade, you'll know what to do :)
<Skapare> soundray: yeah :)
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul: heh, that is why I am here.  I am a pretty tech savvy person but this one is baffling me...
<good> Fryguy--: thnx. is there a man page for the syntax?
<Fryguy--> good: yes
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; okay.. i'll get back to you on the alternate upgrade.. seems i'll be upgrading my 7.04 box sooner than expected
<Skapare> soundray: that or don't do upgrades during bad weather
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, Hope that helps..
<RequinB4> What would be the best virtual machine software (fully free, of course) to utilize if I wanted to run HardyAlpha6
<No1CaNTeL> soundray: going through the log to jot down all the stuff from before, I just notice I missed this post:
<good> man ?
<No1CaNTeL> <soundray> No1CaNTeL: normally, all you need to do is add your user to the cdrom group
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, do you have contents in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fryguy--> good: as well as plenty of documentation available both as part of your install and via google
<genii> good: Thres man pages for interfaces and route
<lunks> And it's a pain in the ass. :>
<lunks> What has to be on xorg in order to support more than one mouse? I've remade my xorg.conf, so probably there are some default values missing. I plugged an extra mouse on my notebook, and it shows up on dmseg, but does not move the cursor.
<No1CaNTeL> I looked for a cdrom group in the user/group list but found none
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; it does. lets me know what i need to do to get my 2nd box to an LTS version.
<No1CaNTeL> is it under another name other then cdrom0??
<good> whats the name of the man page for the /etc networking file?
<CIne> Can I trust in deb http://repository.akirad.net akirad-gutsy main repository? I want to install cinelerra...
<good> sorry, "man interfaces"
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, upgrade to 804 through any method we discussed then it will be on lts
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: what does /dev/cdrom link to (find out with ls -l /dev/cdrom )
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  yes, a screen full of contents
<ali1234> lunks: apparently nothing much in particular...
<soundray> ?
 * Skapare goes afk again
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, reboot the box and check again
<lunks> ali1234, as I said, it's being detected by dmesg, so it *should* work, but for some reason it's not. :P
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; okay, thanks for the info
<No1CaNTeL> scd0 by the looks of it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, perhaps some strange etheral issue but I doubt it - looks like something network is a bit whacky
<RequinB4> I know about ! best, but can anyone suggest a virtual machine software to test Hardy A6 which comes out in 2 days
<Fryguy--> RequinB4: virtualbox
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, and at that I am calling it a night
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: who's the group owner of /dev/scd0 (find out with ls -l /dev/scd0 )?
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul: wait a second... I notice something amiss.  they are ALL commented out...
<ali1234> lunks: is it USB then?
<RequinB4> Fryguy--: Can do, thx
<lunks> ali1234, yes, it is
<lunks> ali1234, Are you on a notebook and using USB mice?
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  they each have a line in front of them with "commented out because failed to verify" in front of them...
<No1CaNTeL> the results said \:  /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<lunks> ali1234, if you are, could you please share your xorg.conf at pastebin?
<lunks> !pastebin ali1234
<ali1234> lunks: i had a very old laptop that forced you to choose between ps/2 or touchpad. both were detected but only one would cause events.
<lunks> oops
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: notice the subtle difference in the new command
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: who's the group owner of /dev/scd0 (find out with ls -l /dev/scd0 )?
<No1CaNTeL> so scd0 is the group right?
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: no
<lunks> ali1234, probably it's a faulty xorg.conf
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, that means you installed not connected to the internet - sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list << remove the # >> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade << and then have a nice day
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: just tell me what 'ls -l /dev/scd0' gives you
<ompaul> cheers
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  note, I was NOT wired into my network when I installed Ubuntu on this machine
<yourm01> can anyone help me out with ndiswrapper?? im getting an error about a line 181 during the driver install
<No1CaNTeL> owner is root
<ompaul> mib_uxwl3xgk, and there I leave it with you
<ali1234> lunks: actually you know i havn't tried using two mice since making a dual-head set up with nvidia-settings so mine might not be default
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: and what does it say after root?
<mib_uxwl3xgk> ompaul:  sounds fair to me.  Thanks for your time!
<ali1234> lunks: here it is though (and i'm using USB): http://rafb.net/p/EGs1Kn55.html
<lunks> ali1234, I'm using a touchpad specific driver
<genii> !pastebin | yourm01: Please copy and paste the entire error to the pastebin website and give us the URL
<ubotu> yourm01: Please copy and paste the entire error to the pastebin website and give us the URL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<No1CaNTeL> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-03-04 19:11 /dev/scd0
<lunks> ali1234, Thank you very much, I'll check
<raiderxx> Im having trouble downloading AIM. Could anyone tell me how?
<raiderxx> I can't seem to find the installer
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: see, the group cdrom has read and write access to the device. So all you need to do is 'sudo adduser no1 cdrom'
<Fryguy--> raiderxx: use pidgin
<lunks> ali1234, I'm using a synaptics drive for the touchpad, I'll try switching to auto
<snypzz> pigin
<raiderxx> That was my next step, except again, I can't get the installer to work
<snypzz> pidgin
<ali1234> lunks: that will probably make all the special touchpad stuff stop working
<snypzz> no need for aol
<soundray> No1CaNTeL: from the next login, you will be able to view DVDs without resorting to trickery
<No1CaNTeL> ya, I got the line before, just about to do it, I was just curious about that when you said to add them to the group as I tried but not from console
<raiderxx> It just comes up my terminal for a split second then turns off
 * Pelo mutters and grumbles about a fat32 partition showing on his desktop as a volume 
<lunks> ali1234, I re-checked and it's not it at all.
<No1CaNTeL> ty :D
<No1CaNTeL> it does get annoying :P
<lunks> ali1234, oh well, thanks for your time, at least =)
<Dr3w> Hello!
<lunks> ali1234, I'll keep searching
<lunks> Dr3w, Hey!
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Do you see a new icon in your upper task bar.. green
<Dr3w> Can anyone tell me, is there a bug in 7.10 that means I have to restart hal before my external USB drive is mounted?
<raiderxx> I do not
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, That is easy enough to remove.. but it will remove all from the desktop
<raiderxx> I do however have to restart from other upgrades.
<raiderxx> Could that be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, dont mount it in media if you dont want it on the desktop but you do want others on there
<yourm01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58443/
<No1CaNTeL> says I already am a member, guess that is when I swapped to root and used the menus to add no1 to the list :P
<No1CaNTeL> guess something worked ok lol
<raiderxx> This is what comes up
<raiderxx> Failed to fetch http://uu.enarel.eu/dists/feisty/all/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Give it a shot.. then come back.. there may be other issues...
<raiderxx> ok
<Noya> hey there
<Jack_Sparrow> raid
<genius> fart32
<Noya> simple question, but i can't figure it out: where can i place scripts to run when the xsession starts?
<Noya> /etc/gdm/PostLogin doesn't execute anything
<TelnetManta> rrplay: Nope
<Noya> /etc/X11/Xsession.d also...
<Noya> any hints?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, it's not mounted in media,  it's just there because it seems to be regarded as a volume for some odd reason , it's actualy mounted as /home/jean/Partage
<ali1234> Noya: there's a GUI method. system->preferences->session
<soundray> !session | Noya
<ubotu> Noya: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  it also appears in "My Computer" just like the cd-roms
<Darkmystere> Can some one help me fix sound.
<Pelo> !sound | Darkmystere  start here
<ubotu> Darkmystere  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr3w> I have been messing with fstab for the last hour, and I worked out that if I forget fstab and just do a "sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart" my external USB hard drive mounts perfects - can anyone tell me why I have to restart hal though?
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, So far so good.
<genii> yourm01: Where did you put the net8185.inf file when you downloaded/extracted it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, To Remove Icons from Desktop  Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<Dr3w> shouldn't hal just detect the hard drive and mount it?
<Pelo> Dr3w, I never needed to mess with fstab to mount usb drives, don't know why you have to , usb drives usualy get mounted automaticaly to the desktop
<yourm01> genii: i have tried desktop and documents
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, great
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, please remember who you are talking to
<Dr3w> Pelo: yeah, thats what I would have thought happened.
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow,
<raiderxx> Gah!
<efren20> how do i install a zip package?
<raiderxx> Failed to fetch http://uu.enarel.eu/dists/feisty/all/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, Silly me...
<Pelo> Dr3w, is this a usb flash drive or some odd usb storage device
<raiderxx> Spoke too soon
<Dr3w> Pelo: Western Digital 320Gb My Book ES
<Dr3w> Pelo: New installation of 7.10, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'd too.
<Noya> soundray: ali1234: okay, thx, I'll try to get that for all users
<Pelo> Dr3w, is a mybook es a special device or just a run of the mill usb external hdd ?
<efren20> how do i install a zip package is called crayon drawing program.?
<Dr3w> Pelo: The drive mounts on the live CD, but once I umount it, the only way to get it to mount again automaticly is to restart hal.  Its a standard USB device.
<Noya> another question: where to place scripts that should be run on xstartup (not sessions), like setting my graphics-card to powersave mode (needs an xserver)
<Pelo> efren20,extract it to the desktp and read the instrucitons inside
<genii> yourm01: Please get this file and download it to your desktop. ftp://66.104.77.130/cn/wlan/Driver_1097_2KXP_0201.rar   then sudo apt-get install unrar            then cd ~/Desktop   then unrar Driver_1097_2KXP_0201.rar
<Pelo> Dr3w, is this all on the live cd ? that might be the issue
<genii> yourm01: the net8185.inf file will be in a subdirectory there
<Dr3w> Pelo: no, installed to the hard disk.
<ali1234> Dr3w: if you start places->computer, there should be an icon for it, even when it's not mounted. you'll only see it on the desktop when it is mounted.
<Pelo> Dr3w, powering when the usb drive is not mounted does it still appear in the "my computer" windows ?
<Dr3w> no
<Pelo> Dr3w, open a terminal and type  blkid see if you see it
<bastid_raZor> are the ubuntu servers having issues tonight?
 * Pelo is barely paying attention to the channel,  he's not uptodate on the goings on of the servers
<Dr3w> when I boot/reboot with the device not attached I get nothing.  when I plug in I get nothing.  when I restart hal the drive mounts.  Its there now /dev/sdb1: LABEL="My Book" UUID="2AAF-B4C7" TYPE="vfat" but I restarted hal to get it there.
<mannex> Does anyone know of a helpful way to find the right terminal commands I need to perform random tasks other than constantly googling?
<mouseboyx> Is there any possible way to limit the outgoing bandwidth at least on apache2???
<yourm01> genii: archive is saying "archive type not supported"
<Pelo> Dr3w, unmount it,  and do blkid again
<Pelo> mouseboyx, the ppl in #networking or in #apache might know
<bastid_raZor> i'm getting 6kb/s for the alternate cd
<genii> yourm01: Don't use the window on the download box to open the file, it will not know how to open it. Install the unrar application first and then use that
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, I got this: Failed to fetch http://uu.enarel.eu/dists/feisty/all/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Dr3w> ah, can't at the moment.  Saving to it :-/  I can try tomorrow though.  I was presuming it was a known bug to be honest!  I can make do with restarting HAL until 8.04.  If the problem is still there then, I will look into it further.
<Pelo> mannex, there are several list of linux command on the net that migth be helpfull
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, where did you come up with that source
<Pelo> Dr3w, it's very odd, first time ever I hae heard of it
<raiderxx> I went to update manager,
<c0rr> word.
<raiderxx> Update to ubuntu 7.1 or somehting like that
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, that does not look like a standard feisty repo
<BPositive> Hello all, can Ubuntu server run in graphic mode?
<raiderxx> And I pushed upgrade
<ali1234> Dr3w: the my book is a nas server right? maybe it has multiple USB modes...
<BPositive> if so how , mine is starting to console
<LjL> BPositive: if you install a graphical environment on it, yes
<raiderxx> It went on "fetching" stuff for a couple minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, can you post your sources.list to a pastebin for me.
<Pelo> BPositive, as in gnome or just a consol ?
<Dr3w> No, standard USB/eSATA/FW drive.  Plugged in via USB.  It even works on my PS3 with no issues!
<yourm01> genii: i downloaded the rar to my desktop but now when i try to open it archive opens and then says unsupported type
<BPositive> the only thing it asked me to choose to install is the "server" packages (DNS, Samba...)
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, how would I do that?
<Pelo> BPositive, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get you the full desktop with apps on top of the server
<LjL> for the sense that will make
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, try this for me  apt-get install pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo of course
<BPositive> sweet thanks
<raiderxx> Would I paste that into the terminal?
<bastid_raZor> holy smokes.. getting the .torrent file even lagged
<Slyboots> Is it possible, to ssh and install ubuntu? I am at the machine but I do not have a display for it
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, try this for me  sudo apt-get install pastebinit   yes shift paste into a term
<Pelo> LjL, I know , but what can you do , I don'T remember the package name to just install gnome
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, It came up with this: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<raiderxx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Pelo> !install | Slyboots check in those links ther are several install methods explained
<ubotu> Slyboots check in those links ther are several install methods explained: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Skapare> what is different between ubuntu and edubuntu ... aside from educational oriented applications presumably I could just install separately on plain ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, shut down synaptic or whatever other package manager you have open
<LjL> Pelo, just saying if you're going to run a desktop, it makes little sense IMHO to use the server edition... but anyway, if one really wants to, ubuntu-desktop will work. "gnome-desktop-environment" may also do it i suppose
<genii> yourm01: Please enter Terminal, then:  cd ~/Desktop;sudo apt-get install unrar;unrar x Driver_1097_2KXP_0201.rar; cd Driver_1097_2KXP_0201/WINXP              then after this try the ndiswrapper command
<mohbana> do you defragement the hard disk like in windows?
<l815> how do i copy a recording on my mp3 to my desktop?
<c0rr> whattup cain
<c0rr> :)
<HoboBen> Hi all - I've had this problem recently where after using Rythmbox to add anything to my iPod, the CPU 100%s with IOWaits after the transfer for several minutes
<Skapare> mohbana: not normally ... fragmentation is not a big issue with Linux filesystems
<bastid_raZor> mohadib; negative. ext3 does not require defragging
<theunixgeek> I went to do an rm -rf /media/mountpoint but accidentally did rm -rf / media/mountmount
<cain> non wireless is whats up
<c0rr> yeah.. sorry bout that
<Pelo> LjL, I agree but there is still this impression for some ppl that server  edition = professionnal editon,  blame MS for this perception
<osotogari> hi all, running gutsy on my laptop, booted her up today and found that my touchpad has ceased to work. Any ideas?
<pajamian> theunixgeek: you're joking, right?
<cain> damn broadcomm sucking
<theunixgeek> pajamian: no
<c0rr> anyone have experience with broadcom wireless cards, trying to avoid ndiswrapper? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek, ouch
<Skapare> mohbana: you could do it, in theory, but the gain is not worth it (I have done it)
<orudie> how would i access skydome options and in compiz fusion??
<pajamian> theunixgeek: I hope you didn't do it as root
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, ok, its asking for my password, but I can't seem to enter it
<theunixgeek> pajamian: um... :P
<Pelo> orudie, try asking in #compiz
<LjL> Pelo: while server edition really = kernel unsuited to desktop use
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, just type.. it will not show up then hit enter
<aquilesburlamaqu> ping
<pajamian> theunixgeek: grab your ubuntu install CD and reinstall from scratch, then, you've toasted it.
<theunixgeek> pajamian: I know ;)
<theunixgeek> pajamian: it's almost finished reinstalling
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, ok I got quite a lot.
<raiderxx> Should I just paste it here?
<Pelo> raiderxx, no
<Jack_Sparrow> theunixgeek, take the opportunity to create a seperate /home if you had not one before
<BPositive> I will try that thanks, but another question from when I tried to install the desktop downloads:, whether it was a new download or diff server, I downloaded three diff isos, two from same server since thought first was corrupt, though the md5sum and the "verify disk" at cd root both said they're valid, then third was from diff server and they all said file not found "*microcode5.fw" is there a reason and/or fix?
<Pelo> !pastebin | raiderxx
<ubotu> raiderxx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theunixgeek> Jack_Sparrow, pajamian: good thing I backed up the day before! :D
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, no..
<osotogari> hi all, running gutsy on my laptop, booted her up today and found that my touchpad has ceased to work. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx,  now in term  type   cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<pajamian> theunixgeek: and be very careful with rm -rf in the future, as you've found out, it's a very dangerous command.  I usually reread the command two or three times before hitting enter with that one.
<Pelo> g'nighjt folks
<Jack_Sparrow> past the number/link you get here in the channel
<raiderxx> This is what I got the first time
<raiderxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58445/
<genii> BPositive: make sure that file exists in the dir /lib/firmware
<HoboBen> Hi all - I've had this problem recently where after using Rythmbox to add anything to my iPod, the CPU 100%s with IOWaits after the transfer for several minutes... Is there something wrong with my iPod? I can't find anything on Google
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, That just shows you installed what I asked you to install.
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, Got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58446/
<raiderxx> oh ok
<[1]flaccid> mmm silly question, but what fstype do i put in fstab to mount a linux partition that is ext2 or ext3?
<genii> BPositive: That file is part of the Broadcom 43xx driver.
<mynyml> currently if i want to send my screen's output to the tv through s-video, i have to restart X; is there a way to avoid that?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, repos 10,11 and 12 are going to come back and bite you.. I suggest you stick to official repos until you get more comfortable with ubuntu and linux
<ali1234> mynyml: what video card?
<mynyml> ali1234: intel
<neosix> hello! Can I hide join/part message in KVirc
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, ok, what does that mean in "I am stupid Ive never touched linux before today" talk?
<[1]flaccid> i guess auto is suffice
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Did someone else install this for you?
<raiderxx> nope
<mohbana> why does flash consume so much cpu
<RequinB4> Can i get help getting virtualbox to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, It means that it looks like you used envy or automatix to try and install something which added unofficial sources of software that can cause you future problems
<raiderxx> ok
<steve176> nite all
<raiderxx> So I should uninstall and find an official version?
<ali1234> mynyml: not sure then, sorry.
<raiderxx> If so, how do I uninstall this?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, I do not have a feisty install around to check those sources...  If you installed this os and you didnt run a script to try and get video or flash or something going then I could be wrong.
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, I used Envy to try to get nvidia drivers.
<RequinB4> I'm trying to get virtualbox to work, it says i need the modules package, which is already installed, and to run '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root'.  I do so, and it complaines that it can't find module vboxdrv.
<raiderxx> Didnt really know any better..
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Ok.. really bad idea...
<raiderxx> So I've heard..
<RequinB4> !envy | raiderxx, just for future reference, hope you can get this sorted out
<ubotu> raiderxx, just for future reference, hope you can get this sorted out: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<raiderxx> So how do I uninstall this OS, and Ill just start from scratch?
<yourm01> genii: i got the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> So install a fresh copy of feisty or gutsy and we will walk you through getting it setup correctly
<HoboBen> RequinB4, IIRC you need to add yourself to a VirtualBox group or something. I'll find you a link - did you do that step?
<backgen> hey guys, is there a kind of "paint" app for Ubuntu?
<raiderxx> Shouldnt I uninstall this first?
<raiderxx> How would I go about doing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Just install a fresh ubuntu right over the top..
<RequinB4> HoboBen - doesn't sound familiar, no.  I'm not really following a tut
<raiderxx> ok
<bazhang> backgen: for what age group?
<raiderxx> WEll, thank you for your help,
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, np...
<raiderxx> Im sure Ill come back this weekend after midterms...........
<raiderxx> x(
<Corty> Hm, is there something like an ubuntu netinstall disc?
<bazhang> Corty: there is the minimal install disk
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<HoboBen> RequinB4 - in System > Administration > Users and Groups, add yourself to a group called vboxusers
<RequinB4> HoboBen, thx much
<osotogari> hi all, running gutsy on my laptop, booted her up today and found that my touchpad has ceased to work. Any ideas?
<ki4cgp> Hi, I deleted some of my old vmlinuz initrd.img and stuff from /boot. While I wasn't paying attention, I deleted my newest one as well.  I have managed to get back initrd-image by uninstalling and reinstalling but which packages do I need to do to get the rest back?
<yourm01> genii: i guess im going to just try an reinstall ubuntu and see what happens again....ive tried reinstalling ndiswrapper tons and multiple drivers, ive read tons of users that have had this card work also
<backgen> bazhang: what do you mean what Age group? I mean like "paint" the app in Windows...
<Corty> bazhang, :) *google*
<RequinB4> HoboBen, doesn't seem to be helping
<rnartos> apache2 mod_mime_magic doesn't seems to work
<rnartos> I got this error: error] mod_mime_magic: type regex
<apollo0117> hi i am getting a black screen when i try to install ubunto on my pc. i boot off the cd and hit enter to install and i get a black screen. i have a 8800gts and am trying to install the 64bit version. my processor is 64bit it is a intel q6600. help!
<fevel> hello
<Noya> hey again
<RequinB4> backgen: I think he's asking, Did you want Kidpix or photoshop?
<HoboBen> RequinB4. Hmm - maybe try downloading the manual? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<tyguaike> hello
<fevel> what program do I use to convert movies into all sorts of formats?
<rnartos> anyone knows apache2 rewrite and mime_magic??
<bazhang> backgen: there is tuxpaint for kids; the paint app for ubuntu is likely GIMP
<Noya> now i've put the scripts in /etc/xdg/autostart... but i need the script to be run as root, it seems it is run as user
<backgen> RequinB4: oh nothing as complicated as photoshop, just something similar to paint
<backgen> bazhang: ok thanks!
<RequinB4> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Alan_M> Ubuntu's main paint program is gimp, kubuntu and alternatives might have different ones :)
<Noya> does anyone know where i can put my script, so that it is started as root when the an xsession starts?
<Alan_M> To suit their desktop environments.
<genii_> bah ghosted
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Corty
<apollo0117> hi i am getting a black screen when i try to install ubunto on my pc. i boot off the cd and hit enter to install and i get a black screen. i have a 8800gts and am trying to install the 64bit version. my processor is 64bit it is a intel q6600. help!:-(
<cain> hey, whens the next release of unbuntu?
<RequinB4> backgen: beuty of gimp is that you can use it as paint but also has advanced features
<cain> ubuntu
<l815> april
<bazhang> cain april 20 something
<Dr_willis> 'when its done' :)
<cain> thanks
<l815> 21 i think
<Dr_willis> Id rather them delay it, then rush it out the door.
<c0rr> 4/20 wooooooo
<c0rr> :)
<yourm01> genii: thanks for trying to help out....im just gonna reinstall
 * c0rr gets high and installs the new ubuntu
<RequinB4> !hardy
<c0rr> in a vm
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ConstyXIV_> can the linux NWN run in ubuntu?
<ki4cgp> I deleted some of my older vmlinuz & initrd.img stuff from /boot. I wasn't paying attention and I deleted my newest version as well.  I have managed to get back initrd-image by uninstalling and reinstalling but which packages do I need to do to get the rest back?
<Jack_Sparrow> c0rr, Yea, we got the 420 reference.. hear a knock at your door...?
<genii> yourm01: My connection cut out. Were you able to run the ndiswrapper command successfully?
<c0rr> Nope. :)
<yourm01> genii: same error
<c0rr> And if i do, its my DRUG DEALER
<c0rr> :)
<cain> nice...
<apollo0117> hi i am getting a black screen when i try to install ubunto on my pc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<c0rr> i <3 ubuntu.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HoboBen> Is there a way to defrag a FAT32 external drive from Ubuntu? I'd rather not faff around reformatting ATM. There doesn't seem to be much on the web other than "just reformat it", which isn't ideal.
<l815> we all do c0rr :P
<dny> Anyone here run photoshop cs2 on ubuntu?  ;o
<l815> dny, try running it under a virtual machine
<c0rr> dny: wine, homie :)
<dny> i know
<dny> but it's giving me errors ;_;
<l815> just use virtual box with windows to use it
<Jack_Sparrow> dny, /j #Winehq
<apollo0117> can eney one help me or not
<l815> what's your problem apollo0117
<Alan_M> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<apollo0117> hi i am getting a black screen when i try to install ubunto on my pc. i boot off the cd and hit enter to install and i get a black screen. i have a 8800gts and am trying to install the 64bit version. my processor is 64bit it is a intel q6600. help!:-(
<apollo0117> that is my problum
<Alan_M> oh, nevermind, you did ask...i take that ask factoid back :D
<mohbana> why does flash consume so much cpu
 * Alan_M apologizes
<l815> did you try setting a lower resolution when you boot off the cd?
<lunks> What has to be on xorg in order to support more than one mouse? I've remade my xorg.conf, so probably there are some default values missing. I plugged an extra mouse on my notebook, and it shows up on dmseg, but does not move the cursor.
<mdmkolbe|work> Is there another good PDF viewer other than evince for ubuntu?  (I want to avoid evince, since it keeps grabbing and messing up my sound device even though I have no idea why it should try doing that.)
<RequinB4> I'm trying to get virtualbox to work, it says i need the modules package, which is already installed, and to run '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root'.  I do so, and it complaines that it can't find module vboxdrv.
<backgen> hmm ok, so now i've edited a picture with GIMP, but i want to make it my wallpaper, anyone know how to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> mdmkolbe|work, kpdf ?
<mohbana> why does flash consume so much cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> mohbana, please dont repeat
<RequinB4> mdmkolbe|work: go to add/remove and search for pdf, plenty of options
<l815> backgen, open it up and then go to "Image > Set as wallpaper"
<apollo0117> sry
<apollo0117> here it is agean
<RequinB4> backgen - save somewhere safe (i like to have a .wallpaper directory in my home drive) then go to system - prefs- appearence
<apollo0117> hi i am getting a black screen when i try to install ubunto on my pc.
<bazhang> mohbana: you can get flashblock if you wish; as flash is closed source who knows why that is happening
<l815> apollo0117, did you try setting a lower resolution?
<RequinB4> apollo0117 - where exactly
<apollo0117> i try 800*600
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, at the black screen can you hit ctrl-alt F2 and get a prompt
<apollo0117> ill try that now
<RequinB4> I'm trying to get virtualbox to work, it says i need the modules package, which is already installed, and to run '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root'.  I do so, and it complaines that it can't find module vboxdrv.
<apollo0117> im a noob
<yourm01> well ill be back in a bit gonna go reinstall
<backgen> RequinB4: hmm it doesn't seem to be able to find it...should i save it in a different format?
<rnartos> how to configure apache2 mime_magic for ubuntu??
<RequinB4> backgen - what is the file extension
<cain> everyone was at one point in time
<RequinB4> apollo0117: what cain said :P
<l815> cain, I still am haha
<apollo0117> control+ f2 not work
<cain> heh, im mostly one too
<HoboBen> Hi all - I've had this problem recently where after using Rythmbox to add anything to my iPod, the CPU 100%s with IOWaits after the transfer for several minutes... Is there something wrong with my iPod? I can't find anything on Google.
<l815> apollo0117, did you try waiting a long period of time to see if it works at all?
<cain> even though i have a assosiactes in comp networking...
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, at start or install hit F6   remove splash and quiet from the boot line, see if that lets you see where it is hanging up
<apollo0117> like 20 min
<genii> rnartos: mime_magic is compiled into the libapache2-mod-php5
<rnartos> ok I'll check if I install that
<RequinB4> I'm trying to get virtualbox to work, it says i need the modules package, which is already installed, and to run '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root'.  I do so, and it complaines that it can't find module vboxdrv.
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, at start or install hit F6  and add before the --  noapic acpi=off        common command line modifiers.. there are many different ones you can try or just get the alternate insatll text cd..
<cain> someone at broadcom needs to be nice and let linux users have ddrives....
<l815> RequinB4, did you try a clean install and adding yourself to the group?
<Lasivian> My Orinoco monitor mode problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715321 (If anyone has faced that before, thanks)
<malahal_> given a vmlinux file, what is the safest way (best way) to find out if it is 2.4 based or 2.6 based?
<apollo0117> i did hit f6 and salw nuthing
<apollo0117> same black scree
<Jack_Sparrow> cain, bcm43xx works like a charm for me..  the 943.. another matter
<Alan_M> cain, theres a lot of companies that have proprietary software/hardware/drivers...makes the life of a linux user very complicated :D
<cain> not so...just tried using bcm43xx.....
<RequinB4> l815: i installed using add/remove, then created the machine (saying i will get error on start) then added myself and root to the group
<rnartos> genil: if  already installed it why do I got an error   "[error] mod_mime_magic: type regex\t\t[Cc]onstant[[:space:]]+[Ss]tory\ttext/x-inform invalid
<rnartos> "
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, do you get to a screen that says start or install?
<cain> didn't work
<Lectu1> How can I install a Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> HoboBen: a newer iPod? then you need to either compile libgpod 0.6.0 or add some Hardy libs, the second of which is not recommended--you could also wait a few weeks for Hardy to come out and then enjoy the full benefits without the hassle then
<Jack_Sparrow> cain, fwcutter worked for me on the bcm43xx
<apollo0117> yes
<l815> RequinB4, oh ok, sorry i can't help further. The only problem i got was adding myself to the group
<cain> installed fwcutter
<HoboBen> bazhang - it's fairly old, and the problem has only happened recently
<cain> i was on here earlier asking how to do so
<ki4cgp> I deleted some of my older vmlinuz & initrd.img stuff from /boot. I wasn't paying attention and I deleted my newest version as well.  I have managed to get back initrd-image by uninstalling and reinstalling but which packages do I need to do to get the rest back?
<bazhang> HoboBen: have you upgraded the firmware recently?
<HoboBen> bazhang, there was a kernel update through Update Manager that installed, other than that I haven't done anything
<RequinB4> whoever asked about the webcam, how about this? - http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377
<bazhang> HoboBen: that is odd-is this only a problem with rhythmbox, or do other music apps show the same results--I use amarok with older iPods with no worries
<danage> hi - does anybody else here run hardy alpha and get the problem that the root user doesn't work anymore
<Pici> !hardy | danage
<ubotu> danage: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<danage> sudo just kicks me back to command prompt
<bazhang> danage wrong channel for that try #ubuntu+1
<tclineks> does anybody know how i can find open files matching a pattern on the command line
<danage> ok thanks
<tclineks> and make it as fast as the gnome-system-monitor's 'search for open files'
<apollo0117> sry i mis under stood you but affter i do that i still get the black screen
<HoboBen> bazhang - I'll give amarok a go (haven't tried any others so far). Thanks
<tclineks> sudo lsof |grep snd
<tclineks> is waaay slower than the gui alternative
<crimsun_> tclineks: that's silly.  sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/audio* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<bazhang> HoboBen: yeah the recent kernel update messed up lots of things for me (video, for one) but iPod was left untouched--good luck
<tclineks> crimsun_: yeah, but i'd like to know how to emulate it ore generally
<tclineks> more generally
<HoboBen> cheers bazhang. Maybe 8.04 will sort things out anyway
<absolution> Hello
<victamower> does anyone watch TV using DVB in Ubuntu?
<ali1234> victamower: i use mythbuntu for that
<bazhang> victamower: likely all the mythbuntu users ;]
<crimsun_> tclineks: lsof is perfectly capable of understanding regular expressions.
<niko_> i'm having some audio problems. i just reformatted but now i have no sound in amarok or firefox. if i use regular speakers it works but not with my usb headphones. i've gone into all the settings and can't find the problem
<Kris07> Hello, everyone.
<l815> is there a program that you can stream tv shows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cain, the driver I found that worked here was...    wl.apsta.o
<Kris07> I'm having a problem with my Compiz-Fusion.
<absolution> I am trying to install perl-tk on an ubuntu dedicated server that i have installed gnome and vnc on
<apollo0117> Jack_Sparrow: if it helps i hear the disk spin still black sceen
<absolution> but it complains that mainwindow.pm line 55 has an issue
<RequinB4> !anyone Kris07
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone kris07 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> l815: yes, but freenode policy and this channel will not let us say ;]
<RequinB4> !anyone | Kris07
<absolution> anyone familiar with this issue?
<ubotu> Kris07: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<victamower> does mythbuntu require a dedicated box to run on?
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, Cant do anything unless you get a screen that says start or install...  if not you have a bad dl or a bad burn.
<insom> so, does anyone see linux ever taking over the desktop market?
<hischild> insom, yes
<niko_> going to be bigger than mac os by hte end of this year
<bazhang> insom yes but offtopic here
<c0rr> insom: no
<ali1234> victamower: technically no, you can install the ubuntu desktop packages on it
<apollo0117> Jack_Sparrow: i get that screen but i tryed your f6 thing and it did not work
<victamower> MythTV seemed amazingly over complicated to me..
<insom> oops, my ubuntu needs help then,
<usser> insom: nope never happening but take to #ubuntu-offtopic
<c0rr> microsoft has too much money to throw at any problems that they incur
<shawn__> I installed 7.10 this weekend and I'm trying to set it up as a dev box so installed apache2 and several other packages. Yet I can not see the default apache page in firefox. It is running and I've flush iptables yet I still can't see it. I pretty experinced with linux(red hat/fedora) yet I can't figure this out. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> victamower,  it does a lot of tasks..  i got it going with very little hassle.
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, what happened when you hit f6, does not work is not helpful
<ali1234> victamower: it is, but it's the best there is if you want to record things
<niko_> i'm having some audio problems. i just reformatted but now i have no sound in amarok or firefox. if i use regular speakers it works but not with my usb headphones. i've gone into all the settings and can't find the problem
<insom> sorry didn't mean to :D
<l815> bazhang, thanks :P, can you tell me at least, if it is available in the add/remove or synaptic?
<Dr_willis> victamower,  i use my MythTV backend box as a fileserver. and a desktop machine .
<bazhang> l815: pm?
<Kris07> I wanted to try out an Emerald theme that I just downloaded, so I ran Compiz in the terminal. It works fine, but I can't control Compiz at all. And when I close the terminal out, it takes Compiz and my window borders.
<insom> thanks for being cordial about being off topic though
<victamower> can you stream live TV from a MythTV backend?
<MNichie> Does anyone know if the seg fault/memory error has been fixed for the gutsy firestarter?
<l815> bazhang, sure
<Dr_willis> Kris07,  do NOT use the close button. background the programs.  (with &) and use the exit command in the terminal. NOT the close button.
<ali1234> victamower: sure. it has a web interface even.
<Dr_willis> victamower,  yep - thats a handy feature.
<Dr_willis> victamower,  live is still like 10 sec delayed I think however. :)
<ali1234> victamower: actually, *live* is a bit of a sticky issue, but "almost" live seems to work okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Kris07, /msg ubotu ccsm
<apollo0117> Jack_Sparrow: i salw a line that red some thing like this file=/cdrom/preseed/ubunto.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gx quiet splash --
<ahmed> hi all, i'm just wondering, is marking bad sectors independant of file system structure? i mean, does diagnostic tools have to underrstand the filesystem on disk in order to mark bad blocks? are these markings lost if i reformatted my drive?
<bazhang> l815: sent you a pm
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo0117, Did you try the first suggestion or the second
<orudie> which one is the best irc client for ubuntu ?
<Pici> !best | orudie
<apollo0117> what were thay gen sry im a noob
<ubotu> orudie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<bazhang> orudie: xchat seems to be the fave around here
<usser> orudie: there's generally no best, xchat, konversation, bitchx, irssi are all very good
<tclineks> crimsun_: aha, -X on linux doesn't list tcp-related files: .4seconds versus 28
<orudie> xchat which version ?
<Bohdie> Forums say xchat, but usually the question is to you want a client for shell or xwin
<ivan_> how do i change my ubuntu language to spanish??
<Starnestommy> I prefer regular xchat over xchat-gnome
<ki4cgp> I deleted some of my older vmlinuz & initrd.img stuff from /boot. I wasn't paying attention and I deleted my newest version as well.  I have managed to get back initrd-image by uninstalling and reinstalling but which packages do I need to do to get the rest back?
<King-in-Yellow> [20:42] <Starnestommy> I prefer regular xchat over xchat-gnome<<Second.
<bazhang> ki4cgp: That sounds Serious..are you fully backed up?
<ki4cgp> bazhang, lawl, I wish.  I just upgraded the system and couldn't use my backup drives as it only allows one IDE, but that's another story
<tclineks> ki4cgp: don't reboot!
<tclineks> =)
<ki4cgp> Heh, the reboot is why I'm here
<ki4cgp> I have old copies that I reverted to
<inertial> in gnome, when i drag a window between panes of the workplace switcher it used to actually move the window between desktops but now it can't... this happened when i tried using more of the advanced desktop effects... any idea if there's something i've inadvertently switched off?
<jadder> hola a todos
<jadder> hello
<bazhang> jadder /j #ubuntu-es
<jadder> yes, I know I was confused, bazhang please sorry me, but let me stay here
<bazhang> jadder oops my bad ;]
<ki4cgp> Bazhang, tclineks: Got any helpful ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<vrkhans> hi i dont know for some reason my panel just disapear , i tried xfce4-panel in terminal, but as i exit the terminal my panel disapear too. what should i do
<RequinB4> I need help getting virtualbox to work - it keeps saying it can't find the vboxdrv module when i have the module package installed
<bazhang> ki4cgp: the best bet is wait until some really *smart* people chip in; that goes well beyond what I am comfortable talking about ;]
<ali1234> ki4cgp: you have a fully working /boot?
<ki4cgp> ali1234, I do.  I'm in it now with a desktop even
<cacy> hola
<bazhang> hello cacy ;]
<orudie> how can i autohide the kde panel while rotating the cube ?
<HoboBen> GTKPod tells me "The following 272 dangling tracks do not have files on PC" <- what does that mean?!
<ki4cgp> bazhang, thanks.  Hopefully the tier2 support will jump in <grin>
<bazhang> ;]
<ali1234> ki4cgp: well... try reinstalling the latest linux-image? that should update your menu.lst
<RequinB4> !es | cacy, Ud. mire aqui por favor si no habla inglez :D
<ubotu> cacy, Ud. mire aqui por favor si no habla inglez :D: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cacy> hello
<cacy> asio es no hablo ingles
<Pici> !es | cacy
<ubotu> cacy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cacy> ok
<ki4cgp> ali1234: I did that using apt-get --reinstall, and it did its thing.  It gave me back one of the files, but didn't update menu.lst
<RequinB4> I need help getting virtualbox to work - it keeps saying it can't find the vboxdrv module when i have the module package installed
<ali1234> ki4cgp: because it's already installed... you need to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>" and it will rerun the initial setup
<niko_> i'm having some audio problems. i just reformatted but now i have no sound in amarok or firefox. if i use regular speakers it works but not with my usb headphones. i've gone into all the settings and can't find the problem
<ali1234> ki4cgp: i think you also need to reinstall another package, just checking
<diegosouza> ki4cgp, do u know update-grub?
<ki4cgp> ali1234, Yeah.  I was thinking so myself, which is my original blurb I been spamming
<ki4cgp> diegosouza, I haven't used it, no
<diegosouza> ki4cgp, what's the problem with your menu.lst ?
<ajlewis> anyone know why alt-x gives me ø instead of working like the mod key in ubuntu?
<niko_> when are the admins here?
<genii> niko_: When there's trouble
<ki4cgp> I have been updating ubuntu forever and my grub screen looks like its gonna start scrolling soon, so I pruned back some of the files in /boot and edited the menu.lst to reflect the changes.  I accidentally deleted the newer kernels and such in /boot and the references as well
<niko_> i have trouble
<ganteng> ai...
<BigAdmin> is that too late
<cain> they have spidey  sense?
<ganteng> what
<niko_> i'm having some audio problems. i just reformatted but now i have no sound in amarok or firefox. if i use regular speakers it works but not with my usb headphones. i've gone into all the settings and can't find the problem
<RequinB4> I need help getting virtualbox to work - it keeps saying it can't find the vboxdrv module when i have the module package installed
<fevel> video playback keeps skipping on ubuntu 7.10 vlc media player
<niko_> that's my yrouble
<ki4cgp> diegosouza, sorry, that was directed to you a few lines up
<lunks> What has to be on xorg in order to support more than one mouse? I've remade my xorg.conf, so probably there are some default values missing. I plugged an extra mouse on my notebook, and it shows up on dmseg, but does not move the cursor.
<genii> niko_: rather: they are here but hidden and when needed to ban a user or do other duties appear
<niko_> haha
<ali1234> ki4cgp: there's a tool that can tell you which package provides which file... it's called apt-file. unfortunately i can't install it because it's a has to download the listing of every package. but here's what my /boot looks like: http://rafb.net/p/Gv6HuG46.html
<niko_> i don't doubt it
<genii> cain: They might have spidey sense :)
<lunks> ki4cgp, doesn't 'update-grub' work?
<lunks> I believe it should
<cain> how sweet would that be
<Draco> lunks: ki4cgp: doubt update-grub would work without the kernels installed
<cain> they should have spidey sense and fix my wireless...lol
<diegosouza> ki4cgp, hum... u have to edit the menu.lst and after that run update-grub
<lunks> Then you should reinstall kernel-* packages
<niko_> could you edit your menu.lst with another?
<niko_> what is exactly the problem?
<ki4cgp> diegosouza, draco, lunks.  kk, I'll see if I can get that going once it figures out what I have
<RequinB4> I need help getting virtualbox to work - it keeps saying it can't find the vboxdrv module when i have the module package installed
<diegosouza> ki4cgp, ok, any time
<apollo0117> thanks all for the help
<orudie> i just downloaded xchat 2.8.4 source , how would i install this on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<ki4cgp> diegosouza, I have old kernels and their associations still in there, so I'm good with that
<niko_> i'm not familiar with it. sorry
<Starnestommy> RequinB4: in a terminal, run sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<RequinB4> I need help getting virtualbox to work - it keeps saying it can't find the vboxdrv module when i have the module package installed
<genii> RequinB4: try sudo depmod -a
<eagle-101> RequinB4, modprobe -v vboxdrv
<RequinB4> -.- modprobe gives me fatal, not there.  the script that starts virtualbox uses modprobe
<RequinB4> genii - what is depmod -a
<gilster> anyone here can help me with a 'gnome-settings-daemon' error at startup
<gilster> how to fix this?
<HoboBen> GTKPod transferring tracks is also 100%ing my CPU with IOWaits to my iPod. :-(
<genii> RequinB4: depmod -a rebuilds the list of modules, if you have added or removed or built ant lately. So the list will be current with what is actually there.
<RequinB4> genii: k, trying
<genii> built *any*
<munkie> does anyone have any experience with running ubuntu from a USB flash drive?
<RequinB4> It wants me to run sudo  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<RequinB4> but vboxdrv isn't there
<RequinB4> genii: no effect
<RequinB4> It asks me to run dmesg to find out why, i can pastebin it
<icesword> ...
<Ttech> smart bot
<eth01> hmmm
<Ttech> Its alive
<Ttech> the bots arealive
<icesword> lalala
 * AutoMatriX promises never to play with a box of handgrendades in this room anymore
<Ttech> ;P
<Daisuke_Ido> AutoMatriX: #ubuntu+1 is the english alpha channel, and without a cd-rom, you *could* potentially find out about either installing from a flash drive, or barring that, using the upgrade process...
<Erickj92> wowowowowow
<Daisuke_Ido> now that was fun
<genii> RequinB4: Have you installed virtualbox-ose-modules-<YOUR KERNEL VERSION HERE> ?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RequinB4> If skynet were real, it would run ubuntu O.o
<l815> i installed SETI using the .sh file from the site, but now how do i remove it?
<lunks> What has to be on xorg in order to support more than one mouse? I've remade my xorg.conf, so probably there are some default values missing. I plugged an extra mouse on my notebook, and it shows up on dmseg, but does not move the cursor.
<RequinB4> genii: yes, there is only one desktop version of modules package in synaptic
<RequinB4> genii: hold on
<Dr_willis> lunks,  odd. I have been able to do that for ages with no tweaking.
<icesword> if gdm service is stopped,how to start fluxbox in a console
<usser> lunks: nothing extra has to be done your mouse should have been detected automatically
<Dr_willis> lunks,  i recall it had somthing do do with setting the default input de4vice to be /dev/input/mice vs /dev/input/Mouse0 or some other more specific device
<lunks> It's not. :(
<RequinB4> genii: ah
<icesword> if gdm service is stopped,how to start fluxbox in a console
<Dr_willis> lunks,  could try restarting the X server with the mouse plugged in.
<lunks> Dr_willis, ppl told me to set to /dev/input/mice, but that didn't work
<RequinB4> genii: package name is virtualbox-ose-2.6.22
<Dr_willis> icesword,  make a .xinitrc that launches it, and use startx command.
<spudratic0> hello all
<RequinB4> genii: i'm running a patched kernel, would that change anything?
<Flyingmatt> icesword: grammar
<genii> RequinB4: Yes
<Dr_willis> icesword,  example .xinitrc 2 lines -> xterm &   exec fluxbox
<lunks> Dr_willis, already did. =\ only didn't tried rebooting, but I don't think it'll work and I wouldn't like to reboot to just use an external mouse.
<RequinB4> genii: ok, what would i have to do differently?
<jenni> Can someone please tell me how to run a program and continue executing other commands in terminal? like not stop and wait for the program to end
<Dr_willis> jenni,  bash fundamentals..  use &
<icesword> Dr_willis, wait,where is this .xinitrc
<bazhang> jenni: what sort of commands
<RequinB4> jenni, file, new tab
<Dr_willis> icesword,  MAKE one in the users home dir.
<prince_jammys> jenni command &    will put it in the background
<jenni> Where do I stick &
<Dr_willis> icesword,  since it has a . :) thats imples its a user setting file those normally go in their home dir.
<Daisuke_Ido> Flyingmatt: not everyone speaks english as their primary (or even secondary) language, they're making an effort, there's no reason to attack because of it.
<prince_jammys> jenni:  after the command
<lunks> jenni, like 'gedit &'
<jenni> cd ~/ventriloctrl-0.3
<jenni> ./runctrl.sh
<jenni> wine ventrilo.exe
<lunks> wine ventrilo &
<Dr_willis> jenni,  you may want to read a few bash tutorials.. the section on job controll.
<genii> RequinB4: As I see it, you can either roll back the kernel to a stock version which will work with virtualbox, or compile virtualbox
<Flyingmatt> process control
<jenni> Cool will do willis
<jenni> thanks guys, I'm going to try it out
<Dr_willis> jenni,  you can also use the ctrl-z and 'bg' command to make the process go to the background
<RequinB4> genii: i'll compile virtualbox, but i'll need to know what to change
<Dr_willis> jenni,  do NOT close the terminal with the close button. Use the EXIT command. :)
<Dr_willis> jenni,  close button will kill the apps.
<aeonoris> How do you compile things?  I have g++ installed, and I can compile single files, but I can't figure how to compile any program that has multiple files...  I just downloaded the source code for something and am wanting to compile it, but I can't seem to get it to work.
<Flyingmatt> spam
<RequinB4> aeonoris - if it is a mainstream app, it should have compilation instructions
<Dr_willis> aeonoris,  most source does the ./comfigure, make, sudo make install , 3 step process.
<Dr_willis> oops ./configure
<Dr_willis> :)
<Pici> aeonoris: see the README and INSTALL files
<orudie> whats the best way to install apache on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<aeonoris> Thanks
<genii> RequinB4: Difficult to say what changes needed. What was the patch you applied?
<Pici> orudie: From the repositories
<prince_jammys> !lamp | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<l815> installed SETI and deleted the folder how can i tell if it's still running or not when i restart?
<Flyingmatt> init
<RequinB4> genii: a dsdt fix for my laptop so it has sound and acpi at the same time... I don't know the details of what is changed, so if its something other then say the name of a few files, i'll just give up
<bazhang> Flyingmatt: you have an actual support question?
<gregorovius> l815, remember how the executable was called?
<genii> RequinB4: Sorry, in past my expertise then at this point
<RequinB4> genii: thx, at least i know what is wrong then
<jenni> Its not going into background when i use & the prompt doesnt return :S
 * RequinB4 boots up desktop which has a regular linux kernel
<l815> gregorovius, i ran a file in a folder called "boinc" and the file was "run_manager", i deleted the boinc folder when i decided i din't want it anymore
<Flyingmatt> bazhang: yes, see my response
<inertial> in gnome, when i drag a window between panes of the workplace switcher it used to actually move the window between desktops but now it can't... this happened when i tried using more of the advanced desktop effects... any idea if there's something i've inadvertently switched off?
<jenni> i ran wine "C:\prgoram files\ventrilo\ventrilo.exe" &
<gregorovius> l815, check the system monitor to see if it's still running
<aa> what do I do next?
<RequinB4> Is it a security risk to continue running gutsy after hardy is released?
<Pici> RequinB4: Of course not.
<mneptok> only depends for how long you run it
<l815> gregorovius, i did, and it didnt seem like anything was running with those names, i'm just weary lol
<aa> I'm new here who do I talk to?
<Leetbumble> Requin: i dont see why... Its not like ur running microcrap
<orudie> sudo tasksel install lamp-server returns : aptitued failed (100)
<RequinB4> I only mean... no more security updates? its not a LTS
<aa> linux is the best
<aeonoris> aa: It seems you just talk, and people will answer you if they want to
<mneptok> RequinB4: there will be updates to Gutsy for another year
<aa> what a great idea!
<RequinB4> mneptok: sweat off my back, i do NOT want to compile another kernel
<jenni> ok the background thing is working with gedit but not wine
<Leetbumble> So i got a quick q? cant seem to get a second hard drive which the computer sees to auto mount.
<aa> ubuntu gutsy is the tops
<prince_jammys> aa you have a support question are you looking to chat?
<icesword> aa,what tops
<aa> no just testing guys this is great!
<bazhang> aa how about testing in #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<aa> ubuntu is 'tops'
<prince_jammys> aa because if you want to chat, there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<aa> roger
<RequinB4> aa, really glad you're enjoying it, but we want to keep the channel clear for those with questions, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of stuff, thanks
 * Y-Town thinks aa likes
<prince_jammys> ha
<jenni> Guys wine wont go into background
<Leetbumble> cant seem to get a second hard drive which the computer sees to auto mount.
<Leetbumble> anyone got an idea?
<jenni> I did, gedit & and it worked, but wine "C:\asdasdasd\asd.exe" & doesnt go into background
<usser> jenni: try to ctrl+z it after you launch
<jenni> i want to make it a bash script though
<usser> jenni: but it most likely will just freeze your window app
<orudie> what is the command to install LAMP on 7.10
<Dr_willis> jenni,  make a script, and make it executable, and launch it int he bg.
<ali1234> jenni: you probably just arn't getting a prompt because wine outputs a lot of stuff. try pressing enter.
<icesword> i installed fluxbox,no icons,no right button menu,it doesn't word:(
<usser> jenni: hm weird works for me
<icesword> work
<jenni> well im sure the ctrl+z thing works but i want to make it a bash script
<icesword> i installed fluxbox,no icons,no right button menu,it doesn't work:(
<boudro> howdy all
<boudro> can I ask a question about an issue I am having?
<usser> jenni: how do you figure it doesn't? maybe your prompt is just clogged with the output try hitting enter a couple of times
<jenni> thx ali! u were right!
<icesword> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<jenni> yeah it was the output usser
<prince_jammys> icesword: you can try "sudo update-menus"
<Flyingmatt> netsplit
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jenni> so will this work properly when i put it in a bash script?
<usser> jenni:oh I see someone answered :)
<boudro> can I ask a question about an issue I am having?
<usser> jenni: yes it should
<prince_jammys> icesword: you can try "sudo update-menus"
<icesword> k
<icesword> thx
<RequinB4> !ask | boudro
<ubotu> boudro: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icesword> my  prince
<prince_jammys> icesword: and if you still don't get it, do :: cp ~/.fluxbox/fluxbox-menu ~/.fluxbox/menu
<HoboBen> jenni, I'm not too sure what you're trying to do, but would using "wine cmd.exe" to do things help?
<norty> When I start up my computer running ubuntu 7.10 it loads the desktop pretty slow.. what might be causing this? Also is there some sort of a tool that can defrag my hd's and get spyware and such?
<prince_jammys> icesword: i've dealt with this problem
<aeonoris> Hmm.  I'm trying to compile something, but when I use autoconf on the configure.ac, the terminal spews a lot of stuff, the last of which is:   configure.ac:3: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.      See the Autoconf documentation.  configure.ac:12: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_AS  configure.ac:82: error: possibly undefined macro:
<aeonoris> AM_CONDITIONAL
<boudro> alright, I am using Ubuntu gutsy with firefox and trying to access a chat room on some boards doesn't come up. It is jsut blank
<bruenig_> norty: ubuntu is slow
<icesword> prince_jammys, k
<norty> i see
<Starnestommy> boudro: you might need java for it
<prince_jammys> icesword: and if you still don't get it, google :  ubuntu fluxbox menu  (you'll see many links)
<HoboBen> norty - turning off compiz / advanced graphics stuff speeds stuff up a lot
<icesword> bruenig_, linux is slow,windows is fast,virus on it is fast too,haha,lol
<jenni> Ussr: so will the runctrl script automatically end if i close vent?
<boudro> I do.
<usser> norty: defrag is done with every file operation transparent for user, and there's no spyware
<bruenig> icesword: amongst distros ubuntu is one of if not the slowest to boot
<norty> usser, there is no spyware for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> norty: none that you should realistically worry about
<usser> norty: nope
<Lasivian> Anyone know how to see why a pcmcia card isn't getting a driver when I plug it in?
<orudie> is it possible to install LAMP server on ubuntu desktop edition ?
<prince_jammys> norty: don't browse the web as root.  don't login as root
<orudie> 7.10
<usser> jenni: vent?
<Flyingmatt> non root is for noobs
<aeonoris> Ventrilo
<norty> usser,  how is that possible there is tons for windows.. ?
<usser> oh
<boudro> I've got the sun java 6 web start in the Internet option under application
<Pici> !noob | Flyingmatt
<ubotu> Flyingmatt: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<orudie> is it possible to install LAMP server on ubuntu 7.10 desktop edition ?
<Flyingmatt> you wish you were noob
<usser> norty: different approach to security
<usser> norty: don't worry though as user base grows there'll be plenty
<bazhang> orudie: sure
<usser> what's up with netsplits today
<norty> interesting..
<norty> :-D
<icesword> what the hell!
<Pici> !netsplit | calm down
<ubotu> calm down: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aeonoris> norty:  It's just a whole lot harder (as I understand it) to get spyware on linux than windows.  There will probably be more as the userbase grows, but not really comparable to windows.
<boudro> I also have the sun java 6 control panel and policy tool under system/preferences
<usser> aeonoris: oh it will be as worse
<bazhang> flyingmatt please stop
<aeonoris> usser: Worse than now, but not as bad as windows.
<prince_jammys> he got kicked
<skeet> so does anyone know what could be wrong with my laptop?
<bazhang> ah good
<rnartos> apache2 2.2.4 / Ubuntu 7.10 server has problem??
<rnartos> mod_ssl and mood_mime_magic got errors
<rnartos> can anyone help?
<prince_jammys> bazhang: called one of the ops a "noob" haha
<usser> aeonoris: it's a whole subjective issue but I'd say we will have it as worse as windows does
<cain> anyone know how to have a time delay in C#?
<HoboBen> usser: Wouldn't Open Source spyware be hard to get away with?!
<oloughlin75> cain: thread.sleep(int nanosecs)?
<boudro> I have java standard edition 6 version 1.6.0(build 1.6.0_03-b05)
<boudro> Is that what I should have?
<aeonoris> usser: (As bad, not as worse.)  Doubt it, since it can be much more effectively combated on linux than on windows.
<usser> HoboBen: its not necessarily gonna be opensourced, many users don't care if software is free/oss so they use it. it's a bad practice but what are you gonna do
<aeonoris> usser:  Can't it?  Seeing as security holes can be patched up pretty quick, and by the people that find them?
<usser> aeonoris: anyway its offtopic
<cain> thanks oloushlin
<prince_jammys> how come i can't pm? i'm registered.  i get an error about unregistered users and spam problems
<usser> aeonoris: what good is a security patch if a spyware has a root shell on your machine
<Pici> prince_jammys: You aren't identified. Probably due to the recent netsplits.
<aeonoris> usser: How would it get that?!
<icesword> prince_jammys, no,you are not registered
<prince_jammys> Pici: what should i do?
<Pici> prince_jammys: identify.
<boudro> exit
<Leetbumble> any idea why when i register, log off and log back on it says im still not registered... i know off-topic but the off-topic chan is busy humping and hugging
<Pici> Leetbumble: #freenode then
<orudie> bazhang finally got 7.10 desktop edition 32 bit installed, the problem was the video card
<usser> aeonoris: a lot of ways actually, one way I can think of is third party repositories with say precompiled software that is hard to get otherwise, say wouldn't you like to run firefox3 that is as easy to install as a click of a mouse, well here's the repo and here's some spy along with it
<bazhang> orudie:
<bazhang> great news!
<orudie> bazhang: can you help me install LAMP ? i guess LAMP server is not a proper way to say this
<aeonoris> usser:  Oh, so you're saying stupid people could theoretically get spyware?  I suppose.
<usser> aeonoris: yea after all this is what's happening in windows right now
<jroes_> I hit ctrl+alt+numpad minus and my screen resolution changed wildly, and I can't see my menus anymore to change my configuration, is there a shortcut to go back to my original settings or something else I can do?
<bazhang> orudie: have you seen the link for how to do that? it is not really all that hard--you can /msg ubotu lamp for info and a link--best to read up a bit and then come back when you have problems with configuring etc
<aeonoris> usser:  I dunno, it seems like just -running- a web browser at the wrong sites with windows can screw you up.
<YazzY> hi
<usser> aeonoris: hm is it that bad?? jeez... but we're getting offtopic
<aeonoris> jroes:  Total guess here, but have you tried ctrl-alt-num plus?
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<YazzY> any ide how to fix the firefox java runtime pling in Hardy ?
<jroes_> aeonoris: yeah :)
<jroes_> it looks like it's a zoom feature, actually
<jroes_> I just realized I can move the mouse to screen edges
<Roooty> Hi, I've forgotten the names of the planetarium apps I had installed, anyone know?
<jroes_> and it'll scroll
<jadder> see you everybody
<RequinB4> is there lagtime when running ubuntu under virtualbox, or is it due to the fact i'm running it off a CD
<usser> Roooty: planetarium like stars and astronomy?
<usser> Roooty: take a look at celestia
<usser> !info celestia
<ubotu> celestia (source: celestia): A real-time visual space simulation (KDE frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1540 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<Odd-rationale> Roooty: Try kstars or stellartarium
<Roooty> usser: thanks! that was the name, I couldn't find it and google failt me when I typed in astronomy.
<usser> Roooty: no problem
<aeonoris> Anyone know how to get a source code compiled that has makefile and configure files, but in am and ac format?
<Roooty> <Odd-rationale> kstars? I'll check it out haven't used it yet
<xsystemx> Trying to install OS via Virtual box through VNC - error Vbox status code -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<efren20> how do i install google earth on ubuntu
<xTheGoat121x> gnome-panel freezes every time I start my computer, but only the top panel.
<usser> efren20: download the installer from earth.google.com and in terminal do this sudo /path/to/GoogleEarth.sh or something like that
<Frederick> Folks Im hsvingproblms with my video settings in s clean install, ive installed the last ubuntu I had issues concerning user rights which I solved but my xserver refuses to work and I need help
<Frederick> I managed to make it run yesterday but something was not saved I thik
<g2> hey can somebody tell me how to speed up my computers bootup time?
<Frederick> X dies when trying to boot saying nvidia module oes not exist
<usser> Frederick: did you try install nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<absolution> how do i find out what version of ubuntu is running on my server/
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<absolution> how do i find out what version of ubuntu is running on my server/
<Bossmanbeta>  we still netsplitting
<Bossmanbeta> ?
<Starnestommy> absolution: I think lsb_release -a
<absolution> yes
<Pici> Bossmanbeta: yes.
<genii> Bossmanbeta: My thought also
<efren20> how do i isntal the mac destop thing that holds like 8 programs and you go on it swearlse from left to right anyone know forgot the name
<Bossmanbeta> yay
<absolution> someone ddosing?
<Bossmanbeta> jeez
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<g2> anyone free to help me out?
<Kikkoman> ...lol
<Kikkoman> "enjoy the show"
<Bossmanbeta> it's been on/off like this for a few days, though 2nite is pretty rough
<Leetbumble> what ya got g2
<HoboBen> efren20 - the "dock"?
<efren20> yea there we go
<g2> I was wondering if there was a way to speed up my boot up time, because its real slow right now
<HoboBen> efren20 - There's one called AWN - https://launchpad.net/awn
<g2> and im pretty sure its not my hardware
<fabio> many ways to do that
<bladinho> wtf :S
<fabio> disable initrd if you can
<efren20> and hobo how can i make my pc run faster
<RequinB4> g2 - disable usplash
<fabio> bu if u are using a bootsplash you can't
<fabio> enable data writeback on ext3
<g2> how do i disable usplash?
<HoboBen> efren20 - disable compiz, or a lighter linux distro
<g2> sorry im a noob at this
<prince_jammys> g2: are you using a laptop?
<g2> yea
<g2> toshiba
<Frederick> folks im back
<fabio> dual core or hyper threading ?
<prince_jammys> g2: and you have ridiculously long startup time?
<Frederick> im the guy with the video issue
<efren20> kk
<fabio> how long is you startup tilme ?
<g2> well ill say its about a minute or so.....
<RequinB4> yeah, that's pretty long
<Frederick> it says no drivers avaliable for nvidia
<prince_jammys> g2: ok, so it's not the problem i'm thinking of. does the splash screen appear when you start up?
<g2> no
<g2> i get a black screen
<Bossmanbeta> I'm seeing similar splits on Undernet
<prince_jammys> g2: ok then it may be. hold, i'll give you a link
<g2> then the log in sccrreen a minute later
<frank23> Is it possible to split a primary partition in 2 while shrinking the filesystem on it?
<scott__> Hey, whenever I step on the small pedal hooked up to my machine, it hums very fast and leave a small intricate pattern of thread in the hem of my pants. What should I do?
<usser> wtf
<prince_jammys> g2: sounds like this ::: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Flannel> frank23: You could shrink it to 50% and then add a second one, sure.  Assuming you have enough primary partitions left
<g2> ok hold up let me check it out
<prince_jammys> g2: check that link, it's helped many people with your problem
<frank23> Flannel: I don't have anymore primary partition left
<bazhang> scott__: interesting but wrong channel
<Flannel> frank23: You already have four?
<Heygabe> What is a "Pages" like user expereince in Ubuntu? Any suggestions?
<frank23> yeah...
<frank23> Flannel: can I resize partitions?
<Flannel> frank23: Yes
<bazhang> Heygabe: as in the Mac 'Pages' app?
<Frederick> damm my irc client crashes in windows
<Frederick> so
<prince_jammys> !gparted | frank23: you may need the live CD, depending on what you're doing
<ubotu> frank23: you may need the live CD, depending on what you're doing: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<fabio> what client ?
<frank23> Flannel: I could shrink hda1 (/) then grow hda2 (swap) then create another logical partition in hda2
<flowOver> say i wanted compiz to start with this command > compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --loose-binding  <  where would i put that?
<m1r> hello
<Frederick> I have 2 issues one  is the autorithy of .Xautorithy and the other the not found drivr can one help me?
<Flannel> frank23: you already have an extended partition?
<frank23> Flannel: hda2 is extended
<NthJustin> I had a similar problem with my nvidia drivers...
<Flannel> frank23: then you can shrink hda1, and create another primary partition in that space (since you only have one)
<prince_jammys> flowOver: you could probably create an menu item and put your command in there, to access it from the menu
<l815> what are the best linux multiplayer games?
<Frederick> NthJustin I made it work yesterday and somehow it not saved
<NthJustin> Installing the official nvidia one helped.. but then it ended up having a conflict with the built-in restricted ubuntu driver.. so I just moved the ubuntu module out of the way..
<cain> is there anything like netstumbler for ubuntu....a gui version of kismet
<flowOver> compiz starts on boot.  i want to replace the command that it's starting with, with the one up top
<NthJustin> Sounds like that conflict maybe.. read thru your xorg.0.log to see what module is acutally loading.. the path I mean..
<Frederick> NthJustin can you help me? Ive tried it
<NthJustin> I can hardly remember what I did... did you install the nvidia official version? I just ran it from safe-boot mode in the shell.
<flaccid> anybody know how to get spell check to actually work in Ooo
<Frederick> safe boot?
<frank23> Flannel: no I have 4 primary partitions already (hda1 hda2(which contains hda5) hda3 hda4)
<cain> anything like netstumbler in linux?
<NthJustin> yeah... uh.. recovery mode. in grub, it asks what you want to boot.. or should.
<scott__> I have a question about the home folder.
<Odd-rationale> flaccid: Do you get red squgglies when you have a mispell?
<rhineheart_m> hello...Is there such thing as admin (superuser) in maiil services like squirrelmail?
<Flannel> frank23: ah, so you do.  Alright, then, you can shrink hda1 and add to hda2, but that is slightly more complicated, should be doable though.
<orudie> after doing this wget http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin_1.400_all.deb how can i install it ?
<frank23> Flannel: ok. the UUIDs will change right?
<flaccid> Odd-rationale, nope. doesn't look like any dict is selected
<flaccid> !webmin | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Flannel> frank23: No, they shouldnt.
<Odd-rationale> flaccid: Do you have one installed for your language?
<scott__> If I download an application, should I keep in in my home folder and run it from there?
<frank23> Flannel: oh ok
<flaccid> yeah i just did that via the wizard, but no dict is selected still
<Odd-rationale> scott__: Yes. you can
<scott__> But "should" I for security reasons, instead of tying to place it with default applications in the file system?
<prince_jammys> scott__: a conventional place for custom-installed stuff is /usr/local
<Odd-rationale> scott__: Are you talking about a .deb package?
<rhineheart_m> orudie: I am using webmin too.. what's your concern?
<flaccid> dpkg -i ./package.deb
<orudie> rhineheart_m: just trying to install it, i'm very new to linux
<scott__> Ummm... No. Let's say I download a game, if I were running windows I would place it in "C:\Program Files\etc... IS there an equivalent for the LFS?
<Frederick> now x hangs in black screen
<Frederick> lovely
<orudie> should i follow whatever ubotu said and not use webmin and use ebox instead ?
<scott__> OR do I just keep it in my home directory?
<NthJustin> frederick: look thru your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rhineheart_m> orudie: okay.. have you changed anything? BUT WARNING: Please be careful with your webmin.. that mught mess you system. just be careful with your config files..
<flaccid> why do you need webmin for anyway?
<NthJustin> what card is it anyway? does the nvidia driver claim to support it?
<mikev> hi, anyone know where do I check the network log, I cant click "Connection information" and when I shutdown I see a warning message..
<Frederick> should I re-install the whole linux  because of xconfig?
<prince_jammys> scott__: if it's not a .deb file, it's a matter of choice where to place it. the conventional place is /usr/local.  some people also do it in  /opt
<Odd-rationale> scott__: It is easiest to keep it in your home directory
<rhineheart_m> orudie: are you accessing it in the local location?
<orudie> rhineheart_m: i havent changed anything yet, i didnt even innstall webmin yet, ubotu just told me not to use it cause its buggy and not supported by ubuntu
<NthJustin> no, you can just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to some backup file and it'll try and recreate it as some basic version, if I recall right..
<Frederick> this crap is buget I will re-install all
<Frederick> so gay
<Frederick> bblater
<scott__> Okay, thanks guys. I wasn't too sure. I'm just trying to keep everything tidy on my machine. :)
<Frederick> if fail
<FloodBot3> Frederick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frederick> thanks
<NthJustin> good luck
<scott__> Big thanks.
<orudie> rhineheart_m: yeah, i did wget url.filename.deb and it successfully downloaded it
<dudeIgotadell> is there a way to force apt to install
<rhineheart_m> orudie: yeah. I agree with that.. It is not really recommended for newbies.. but in my case.. its really helpful. In fact. m one of its fans.
<prince_jammys> scott__: hold on, i'll give you a link if you want to get an idea of how the filesystem works compared to windows
<scott__> OKay.
<scott__> Thanks.
<orudie> rhineheart_m: so would you suggest ebox instead ?
<m1r> flaccid: is it safe to install ebox packages on ubuntu 7.10 ? i tryed that guide on 6.06 and it badly damaged my system
<flaccid> whats ebox ?
<rhineheart_m> orudie: I won't go for ebox..
<rhineheart_m> orudie: honestly..don't like it..
<m1r> !ebox falccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebox falccid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DG19075> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<m1r> _!webmin flaccid
<prince_jammys> scott__: standard filesystem in linux:: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0040.php
<scott__> Awesome. Thanks.
<m1r> tnx DG19075
<flaccid> well ebox looks like its for hardy. so im not sure how you can regard it safe
<flaccid> still there are gui tools available in the desktop environments for sysadmin
<DG19075> yw
<flaccid> !find ebox
<ubotu> Found: ebox, ebox-all, ebox-ca, ebox-firewall, ebox-network (and 7 others)
<flaccid> !info ebox
<ubotu> ebox (source: ebox): eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<mikev> hi, anyone know where do I check the network log, I cant click "Connection information" and when I shutdown I see a warning message..
<flaccid> m1r, its already in gutsy, so go for it....
<flaccid> mike-e, try looking at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages and also dmesg
<m1r> flaccid , i tryed their cd install so this 1220kb seems strange for me
<flaccid> why strange?
<m1r> flaccid: for whole thing to fit in 1220kb
<flaccid> thats nearly a megabyte, seems fine to me
<flaccid> well it is over a megabyte
<m1r> flaccid: can u please check : http://ebox-platform.com/
<flaccid> what am i checking
<flaccid> it loads
<m1r> _ebox
<m1r> it is live cd/install cd , so 1220kb seems rather small for that whole thing
<spork969> ok, this might not be possible... but let's say theres a flash video, is there a way for me to download it and then rip the video and audio separately? if not, is there a way to record a certain area of your screen?
<flaccid> no, livecd is another option.
<flaccid> which is http://ebox-platform.com/downloads/ebox-live.iso
<m1r> ok, tnx flaccid , i give it a try again :)
<flaccid> just enable universe and install the package, pretty basic
<rhineheart_m> anybody who have tried hardy?
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: try #ubuntu+1
<mikev> Anyone know where can I check the network log, I cant click "Connection information" and when I shutdown I see a warning message..
<jeffz> what program do people use to play their music like xmms, but not xmms or totem?
<mikev> jeffz: amarok
<DG19075> VLC is good
<spork969> VLC = the best
<prince_jammys> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jeffz> ok thanks, I've been using xmms for the last 10 years but thought I'd try something else
<flaccid> mikev try looking at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages and also dmesg
<flaccid> amarok is god :)
<spork969> flaccid, except it doesnt sync with my ipod as well as banshee
<c0rr> i wanna get an ipod working with rsync :/
<rnartos> how can I check of ethernet devices using console? or ubuntu server without gui??
<Starnestommy> rnartos: ifconfig?
<c0rr> ifconfig -a
<flaccid> rnartos, ifconfig
<JehstOneShell> "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5Ubuntu7) Built-in Shell (Ash) Enter Help for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs)" What do I type to install Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> JehstOneShell: that message means that the CD failed to boot correctly
<JehstOneShell> Ah.
<JehstOneShell> Lol.
<JehstOneShell> Figures.
<JehstOneShell> It worked fine on this PC :S
<flaccid> JehstOneShell, i've got a bug like that. there are several in !bugs. i am just about to reinstall because there is no way around it. is it saying the mountpoint doesn't exist?
<rnartos> thanks
<JehstOneShell> flaccid, I'm just trying to install with a CD I burnt.
<flaccid> JehstOneShell, whats the error messages before the shell
<rnartos> can anyone confirms that apache 2.2.4/updated version for ubuntu 7.10 got bug??
<flaccid> JehstOneShell, i know that. livecds boot just like any linux..
<JehstOneShell> I don't know, I'm a nub.
<rnartos> the ssl and mime_magic got errors
<flaccid> JehstOneShell, have a look at the errors before it drops to the busybox shell
<mikev> flaccid, thnx but none of them contains anything, the last one you suggest only contains data from startup :(
<Jack_Sparrow> JehstOneShell, at start or install hit F6   remove splash and quiet from the command line.. give that a try
<JehstOneShell> There aren't any errors before hand.
<mikev> any other suggestion
<flaccid> JehstOneShell, thats probably because quiet/splash is on
<Strawberryjam> hey there, has anybody installed ubuntu onto vmware? is it difficult? and what should i watch out for? thanks
<JehstOneShell> Too much to take in, peace.
<Tumbl3r> Strawberryjam: yea just make sure to choose Other 2.6 kernel
<flaccid> well if its the same reason i have. i have spent hours trying to work it out and there is no fix in launchpad, so its pretty dodgy that it occurs on the livecd too. ubuntu has a lot of bugs.
<Tumbl3r> Strawberryjam: otherwise it wont install
<Strawberryjam> check thanks!
<flaccid> major ubuntu bugs are not good and their are lots
<Strawberryjam> i'm using my wifes notebook but miss my ubuntu studio too much.
<che> hey guys, what's the good alternative flash on ubuntu, like the create flash files, make animation etc
<Jack_Sparrow> flaccid, There will always be marginal hardware that people try to run under linux.. just a fact..
<Tumbl3r> Strawberryjam: you'll have no probs installing just dont choose Ubuntu and choose the Other 2.6 instead
<tritium> flaccid: it's likely specific to your hardware configuration.  For most users, it's not so buggy.
<Strawberryjam> thanks tumbl3r!
<Tumbl3r> np
<darkcrab> wait, you dont need to install ubuntu on vmware
<darkcrab> you just go to vmware apps
<darkcrab> and download 7.10 for vmware
<avarner> hey quick question: if i want to go back to ubuntu but still use some things in the ms office suite, is there a viable solution for me? such as running xp on a vm but hopefully less drastic or more... usable?
<darkcrab> and click the icon on your desktop and it boots up
<Tumbl3r> ah nice
<tritium> !enter | darkcrab
<ubotu> darkcrab: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tumbl3r> i installed it and works great
<darkcrab> k
<darkcrab> you CAN install it
<darkcrab> but why?
<prince_jammys> :)
<flaccid> Jack_Sparrow, this is hardware independent bug
<tritium> darkcrab: please, I just told you about !enter
<Tumbl3r> i can choose what i want/don't want installed and make changes to partitions
<darkcrab> oh sorry
<tritium> No worries, darkcrab.
<darkcrab> ah, now I see exactly your point tritium.
<Jack_Sparrow> flaccid, No such thing.  If you have a question please ask.. If you just want to troll then please /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> darkcrab: =)
<flaccid> well yes there is such thing. should i find you the bugs? or just let this stupid conversation rest in peace?
<tritium> flaccid: I don't think it is hardware independent in your case.
<Jangari> avarner: what's in the ms office suite that you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> flaccid, drop it..
<flaccid> linux is just a kernel, then there is the ubuntu userland. i know how it works. ok i will drop it.
<avarner> Jangari: i have a hard-on for oneNote
<retro71> Question: I've loaded ubunto succesfully on many computers. durring my latest attempt on a new computer to install ubuntu 7.1 64bit, i boot from cd, i see the splash screen, i select install, i then lose video, after about 2 minutes my system begins beeping in error repeatedly until i restart. my system = AMD Phenom 64bit quad processor, 4gb ram, nvidia 8800gt 512mb video. i have tried boot param acpi=off, this did move me alon
<flaccid> have a good day, im off to install gentoo or pc-bsd to get some stability
<tritium> Jangari: one example of openoffice limitations: you can't save a picture from an openoffice writer document
<avarner> jangari: and as much as i hate to admit it i really like the new layout they have in 2k7 plus i just had to buy the suite for class and i feel like i should get my money out of it
<BSAustin> chanel
<Jack_Sparrow> retro71, at start or install hit F6 and remove splash and quiet from the command line.. be a little patient.. the 8800 seem to take awhile
<Jack_Sparrow> I think his name says it all
<retro71> Thank you jack. much appriciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> retro71, that is what I would try first
<retro71> i'll give it a shot and get back to you. thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Strawberryjam> ok can i install ubuntu onto an external drive to use in VMware? lol My wife is already bitching me about her comp. I have an external USB drive, will that work?
<Tumbl3r> sure
<Jangari> what's her argument, Strawberryjam?
<Y-Town> Strawberryjam: Cant you send her to the store for more beer?
<Jangari> tritium, avarner, fair enough. I'm not entirely happy with open office either and have to run dual boot to get everything i need
<usser> ohhh.... cold
<Tumbl3r> Strawberryjam: my vote is with Jangari more beer
<Jangari> Strawberryjam: did you install a unix operating system on your wife's computer? Tumbl3r, that wasn't me
<tritium> Jangari: I only use office suites to open docs people send me anyway.  I use LaTeX for most of my needs ;)
<Strawberryjam> the same argument when i d/l a picture, hahahaha you makng it slow, i dunno why i even bought her the damn thing, seems such a waste...its being used for yahoo, yahoo IM, itunes,,,and thats it
<Tumbl3r> sorry more beer like Y-Town said :P
<NeT_DeMoN_> how do i re-install my graphics card?
<mneptok> Strawberryjam: get her a mylo :)
<Y-Town> My wifes has been asking me for almost a week to fix her computer...  but she broke it  :o)
 * mneptok just got one for the GF
<mikev> I cant click "Connection information" (its grayed) and when I shutdown I see a warning message...
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NeT_DeMoN_> thanks
<Strawberryjam> i wish...she is still sleeping...i'll be here for one more week...would send her for beer but i'm on medication, recovering from an operation...dang i miss beer
<Tumbl3r> Strawberryjam: could always go with a live cd
<Strawberryjam> LOL mneptok...i'm about to get her a iphone and use this machine as a router
<CE> ...
<mneptok> Strawberryjam: PM?
<Strawberryjam> cant write cd on ths thing....drive busted
<Strawberryjam> ok mneptok
<JonZenor> What's the default root password?
<avarner> Jangari: do you think i should just grab a virtualmachine and run xp on it to use my office stuff? i'd hate to do it but there aren't any *nix apps i know out there like it
<Starnestommy> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, there isnt one
<JonZenor> uhm, I can't su to root
<Tumbl3r> JonZenor: you have to hack it
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, use sudo or gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tritium> JonZenor: read the URL from ubotu above
<JonZenor> I just installed it
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, use sudo command or gksudo gui-app
<nixbob73> any one know of a good channel for network info specifically switching
<Y-Town> Strawberryjam: I had seen a older laptop on craigslist today for 125.00 wuth ububtu already loaded  :o)
<usser> oh that reminds me what was that game that was like a hack simulation or something?
<deviank> usser, lol uplink?
<Strawberryjam> i am in indonesia now.
<Jangari> avarner: if you like, but dual boot would be best, if a little overkill
<NeT_DeMoN_> anyone know why my desktop effacts cant be enabled?
<mikev> I cant click "Connection information" (its grayed) and when I shutdown I see a warning message...
<usser> deviank: was it that... hm
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, what video card?
<snarkster> NeT_DeMoN_: desktop effects wont work if video card isnt correct
<Jangari> problem with apps like wine and vm, is newer MS programs need sh|t like ".NET" framework, or MS installer, to run anything,
<mexican_valium> So I've got problems...
<NeT_DeMoN_> the video card works
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, Yes, but you may be running in vesa mode.
<NeT_DeMoN_> graphics card 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<mexican_valium> for some reason I get no audio from flash
<JonZenor> sudo still asks for a password
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: what does that mean?
<mexican_valium> like, no audio from youtube
<Jangari> i have an entire windows partition for windows live writer, an audio editing program, and that's all. It's still twice the size of my entire ubuntu file system
<mexican_valium> but I get audio out of all of my other audio players
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, sudo will always ask for your user password..
<mexican_valium> media players
<avarner> jangari: yeah its sick isn't it
<snarkster> hmm still cant play my mp3 collection
<JonZenor> it should, but I can't get in
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, vesa is a failsafe basic mode.. 1024 max res.. are you running higher than 1024?
<Flannel> JonZenor: Can you login?
<mexican_valium> plz 2 b halping
<JonZenor> as my own user yeah
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: i dont know, how do i tell
<JonZenor> first time I logged in
<techqbert> hey guys I have no cron.daily or cron.weekly in /etc ?  Is that normal?
<Flannel> JonZenor: So, open a terminal, and `sudo echo "test"`, it should ask you for a pssword, enter the same password you logged in with.  does it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, system..pref..screen res...
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: NO
<mexican_valium> what a great community
<NeT_DeMoN_> oops
<bloo`> techqbert, normal? No. A problem? Not that either. You should just be able to make one.
<mexican_valium> maybe I'll switch to another distro
<NeT_DeMoN_> sorry about the caps
<nixbob73> hello all , I am looking for help on networking does anyone have a good channel recommendation? it is not an ubuntu question (except that I am using Ubuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, No what
<JonZenor> password worked for sudo, not for su though
<techqbert> bloo`: oh so /etc/cron.daily doesn't exist on stock ubuntu install?  ok cool
<Starnestommy> nixbob73: mayeb ##networking
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, dont use su
<JonZenor> why?
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: its not higher then 1024
<nixbob73> thanks Starnestommy
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, not needed
<NeT_DeMoN_> 1280x1024
<Flannel> JonZenor: Because su only asks for your root password.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.
<rockhoppr> sorry about my noob-ness but can I turn off the IRC messages when people sign on and off? I
<bloo`> techqbert, I think it does. Not sure. I'm on debian. But, you should still be able to set cron jobs (look into crontab)
<snarkster> sorry i lied mp3 playback is working
<rockhoppr> I've googled but found nothing.
<Starnestommy> rockhoppr: which client do you use?
<JonZenor> ah, okay
<rockhoppr> Starnestommy: bitchx right now but sometimes xchat.
<JonZenor> last question (for awhile) how do I install python?
<FYI> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, Have you gone to system..admin, enable restricted drivers?
<FYI> !pdf printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdf printer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FYI> anyone know of any good pdf printers
<FYI> not cups
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: no but i will do
<Jack_Sparrow> NeT_DeMoN_, read the bot link for fixing res..
<Starnestommy> JonZenor: I think sudo apt-get install python2.5
<FYI> !resulution > NeT_DeMoN_
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: alright, thanks
<FYI> meh, misspelled
<darkcrab> why do people sudo apt-get instead of using the package manager
<JonZenor> that seems to work, thanks
<techqbert> bloo` : ah jeez I'm an idiot.  I was SSH'ed on my freebsd box.  cron.daily and the like do exist in a stock install btw.
<FYI> anyone have a good pdf printer?
<tritium> techqbert: yes, they should ;)
<RequinB4> darkcrab - its usually quicker if you know exactly what you need
<Starnestommy> darkcrab: the terminal is often faster
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, np
<darkcrab> k
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, see also ccsm
<Flannel> rockhoppr: It depends on your client.  http://stuff.mit.edu/afs/sipb/user/ssen/src/BitchX/doc/entire-faq.html  scroll down to "How do I hide all the JOINS/PARTs/QUITs messages" (near the bottom)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<NeT_DeMoN_> Jack_Sparrow: but it says my hardware doesnt need any?
<joss> hol
<retro7> Jack, may i pm you about my previous question?
<Flannel> darkcrab: apt-get is a package manager
<rockhoppr> Flannel: thank you. ill look at that.
<darkcrab> right
<Jack_Sparrow> retro7, Please keep it in channel.. I am about to call it a night
<bloo`> techqbert, no problem man. Glad I could lend a hand :)
<avarner> Does anyone know if it is possible to... say copy an ubuntu iso to a usb drive or something similar and install from there instead of from the cd-rom?
<Jack_Sparrow> avarner, yes
<snarkster> can someone please compile mach64 driver for me?
<JonZenor> sorry, one more question lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JonZenor> upgrading video drivers?
<ubuntu_> Jack_Sparrow, are you there?
<ubuntu_> Im back
<Flannel> avarner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd  "From USB Stick"
<avarner> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man i may have more questions in a sec, we'll see. you too flannel
 * NeT_DeMoN_ is confused
<raiderxx> I was the one who had to reinstall ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> JonZenor, I suggest you keep to the supplied drivers for now, or at the least, make a full backup before experimenting
<snarkster> anyone to compile mach64 driver for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, hi..  .. just trying to leave for the night.. but will be back in the am
<eltopo> yo
<retro7> Jack: i did as you said to, removing quiet/splash from the F6 line on the cd install splash screen. it did progress furter then it had before. it went though all the system checks, then stopped. no errors, but it did not continue to progress from there. any more input?
<raiderxx> Ok. Ill probably get on around 1 central time?
<raiderxx> I have class in the morn
<pstv> hi anyone has atlantis plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> retro7, where you removed splash and quiet..  try adding noapic acpi=off before the --
<eltopo> no
<pstv> anyone has atlantis plugin for there cube?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, np...  I'll be around
<raiderxx> sounds good
<raiderxx> See you around then
<Jack_Sparrow> taks care
<raiderxx> Thank for you help before again
<Jack_Sparrow> Never a problem
<Shinigami> o.o
<D-Unit> is there a ubuntu wiki on how to make .debs?
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight people
<snarkster> night jack
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<Flannel> D-Unit: check out #ubuntu-motu
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<pstv> does anyone know how to setup wireless static ip?
<snarkster> !mach64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mach64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<retro7> thank you jack. ill give it an other shot
<D-Unit> Flannel, k
<D-Unit> Flannel, thx
<pstv> anyone know how to setup wireless static ip?
<pstv> anyone know how to setup wireless static ip?
<raiderxx> Can anyone help me with a quick question?
<scopecreep> how do i upgrade from fiesty to hardy?
<Flannel> scopecreep: Through gutsy
<scopecreep> how do i install gutsy
<pstv> gutsy doesn't work well with static ip
<alyx|lappy> hey room
<simps> hi there. i have setup samba so that I can see files on Ubuntu from my Windows, however, I cannot see files on my Windows from Ubuntu. Help would be appreciated. :)
<Flannel> !upgrade | scopecreep
<ubotu> scopecreep: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<usser> pstv: who told you that?
<Devan> pstv: It works just fine for me.
<raiderxx> Anyone know how I can tell the difference between sda and sdb?
<KALEBSREVENGE> \me farts
<Mighty_Penguin> i have a static ip and it doesnt make a difference
<pstv> sorry usser and Devan it just doesn't work for me..i've tried and tired
<raiderxx> I don't want to install this on the wrong hdd and erase my info
<raiderxx> Would sdb be my second HD?
<pstv> Devan: how did u set yours up
<phynix> hey alyx: just one of those weird things but that is the name of one of my linux boxes
<alyx|lappy> hey is there a way to set the opacify not to effect my screenlets?
<Lasivian> anyone dealt with Orinoco cards and Kismet?
<usser> pstv: what exactly doesn't work, does your wireless have any encryption, does it work with automatic assigment?
<darkcrab> simps, you have to set up some programs on windows
<Draco_> raiderxx: if you have sata disks very likely
 * KALEBSREVENGE farts 
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: yes
<simps> darkcrab, specifically, which?
<Draco_> raiderxx: could also be a USB disk with scsi emulation
<darkcrab> i forget off hand, but if you do a search online, you can find them, you have to actually install programs on windows that can read ext3.
<pstv> it works with my encrypted wireless at home but not with my encrypted wielress at work with static ip
<raiderxx> draco_, well Im trying to install ubuntu, but don't want to erase anyhting from my first drive, I want to install it on my second.
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: I have a bit of a problem with mine, written up here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4455066
<raiderxx> Draco_, so would it be safe to say that sdb is my second?
<simps> darkcrab, i shall look into it, brb
<phynix> alyx|lappy: hey just one of those weird things but that is the name of one of my linux boxes
<Werenerd> raiderxx: yes, that would be a safe assumption
<Lasivian> tried to be complete, i'm hoping it's something simple since I feel so close to having it work
<raiderxx> Ok. Thank you!
<Devan> pstv: I went into System>Administration>Network, set the properties for the wireless connection, added in my router's DNS, and it worked fine.
<Werenerd> your drives are named like so: sda is one drive
<alyx|lappy> phynix: alyx|lappy?
<m0u5e> whats the command to detect drives connected again?
<Werenerd> raiderxx: sda1 sda2 is one drive 2 partitions
<raiderxx> oh ok
<usser> pstv: well do you know all the network settings for your work wifi(ie default gateway and netmask
<pstv> Devan is your router set for static or DHCP
<Lasivian> in short I can't get the hostap drivers to load, the card just sits there and does nothing
<prince_jammys> m0u5e: sudo fdisk -l   .  or just "mount" to see what's mounted
<raiderxx> Should I be worrying about whether or not Im writing over window (which I DONT want to do atm)
<phynix> alyx|lappy: ok sorry just the alyx part. I thought it was an interesting spelling. I know this is really random sorry
<Werenerd> raiderxx: sda is one drive, sdb is the second. sdb1 and sdb2 ... you get it right?
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: i have no clue man you should be able to use the card whats the model number
<Strawberryjam> [MPP] Definitions
<pstv> usser: yes i do know the wifi gateway and netmask..i set it for windows xp
<Devan> pstv: DHCP, but I assign all my computers static IP addresses
<Strawberryjam> ·flat·u·lent·
<Strawberryjam> Function: adjective
<Strawberryjam> 1: marked by or affected with gas generated in the intestine or stomach
<Strawberryjam> 2: likely to cause gas
<Strawberryjam> 3: pompously or portentously overblown : INFLATED
<FloodBot3> Strawberryjam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raiderxx> oog
<usser> pstv: it doesn't matter if the router is set for dhcp you can still manually specify all the settings and as long as they are valid your connection will work
<raiderxx> *ooh
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: Card: Orinoco (Lucent Technologies), Model PC24E-H-FC, Firmware 6.10
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: but i'm a total newbie so I might have made some mistake along the way
<Strawberryjam> lol
<prince_jammys> !ops | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Werenerd> raiderxx: well, you can resize your windows partiion if you like. That would make a sda1 and sda2 (as well as a swap partition too)
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: is it a pcimcia card/
<alyx|lappy> ?
<mneptok> Strawberryjam: please do not paste to the channel
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: yes
<nickrud> Strawberryjam: ?
<Strawberryjam> k
<raiderxx> Werenerd, I thought I did that already
<Werenerd> raiderxx: what is on the sdb partion?
<pstv> usser: my work router is static i've assign the static ip in ubuntu menualy but it doesn't reconize it
<alyx|lappy> when you plug in the card does it show up in dmesg Lasivian
<raiderxx> Werenerd, Well one hard drive has everything I have on it, and one has nothing
<raiderxx> Werenerd, the second hd has nothing so I guess sdb has nothign?
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: tell me what you would grep in dmesg
<pstv> Ip, netmask, gateway and dns server...still doesnt work
<Werenerd> well, that should be easy then. During the install it should tell you the percent used
<Werenerd> raiderxx: yes that is correct
<raiderxx> ok
<raiderxx> Thank you
<Devan> pstv: Is it clearing all the settings or do they remain?
<Werenerd> raiderxx: you have made backups though right?
<mneptok> pstv: pastebin the output to "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: wireless
<raiderxx> Of my first hard drive?
<raiderxx> The one with windows?
<raiderxx> No
<usser> pstv: weird not sure how to help you really, what encryption you have there at work?
<Lasivian> nothing for wireless
<raiderxx> I don't have an extra hd large enough
<Werenerd> raiderxx: of whatever is irreplaceable
<raiderxx> 320 hd is large
<raiderxx> So I should..
<raiderxx> That would make sense
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: try network
<raiderxx> Thank you.
<pstv> I can get it to work menualy in windows xp... and have the settings correct
<Werenerd> raiderxx: I have never lost any data from all my distro jumping and leaving Windows, but you can never be too safe
<mneptok> pstv: pastebin the output to "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<Lasivian> alyxnothing
<m0u5e> prince_jammys: okay thx
<raiderxx> True
<ogre> all i need is festival and kttsd to play txt audibly correct?
<raiderxx> Ok. Thanks a lot
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: does the card light up?
<pstv> mneptok: what is pastebin
<Werenerd> raiderxx: no problem. Just think things through and you will have smooth sailing
<usser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lasivian> both lights blink every 30 seconds or so
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: it worked with the orinoco drivers, but I had no monitor mode so I am trying to go to the hostap drivers
<pstv> thanx for the help guys.. i'll try that out tomorrow and get back
<mneptok> so i guess i can go home.
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: I successfully blacklisted the orinoco driver, but i'm not sure if I loaded the hostap driver correctly
<_switchcat_> 7.10 .. my X mouse pointer icon is stuck in "grab" mode.. and won't do anything else except for allow the pointer to be moved around the screen.  what process should I kill or otherwise do something to to get this back to normal?
<alyx|lappy> Lasivian: sorry man I have no clue where to send you. did you google?
<Lasivian> alyx|lappy: yeah been working on it for a few days now posted to the ubuntu forus but nobody has responded
<Werenerd> Lasivian: you have a link to your forum post?
<Lasivian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4455066
<Werenerd> Lasivian: what is monitor mode?
<pstv> does anyone know where i can get Atlantis plugin and how to install it
<Lasivian> scans for networks
<niko_> i have a headset and the mic keeps on playing back whatever it hears. because of this amarok says the device is busy and won't play anythign. how do i disable this?
<pstv> google search is not helping me
<Werenerd> Lasivian: is it like roaming mode?
<berlylabs> I'm back again... anyone here an avid player of yahoo games and know how to get it to work on ubuntu
<Lasivian> not sure
<lordleemo> Lasivian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82750  see that post
<Lasivian> it's where it'll give you a list of what networks the card sees
<berlylabs> I've tried a couple things and had no luck
<D-Unit> is there an ebook or website with every single terminal command in existence for ubuntu and wat it does?
<berlylabs> dunit, use the man pages
<D-Unit> berlylabs, wats that?
<Werenerd> Lasivian: sounds like roaming mode to me.
<Lasivian> dammit, hostpa won't work because this is a Hermes I
<pstv> what is the command to execute a program from the terminal
<_switchcat_> dunit - man _commandname_
<Lasivian> lordleemo: thanks, that's info I didn't know
<berlylabs> what switchcat said
<Starnestommy> pstv: depends on what program it is
<berlylabs> anyone here know how to solve a yahoo games not working problem
<niko_> i have a headset and the mic keeps on playing back whatever it hears. because of this amarok says the device is busy and won't play anythign. how do i disable this?
<Werenerd> lordleemo: jesus that is a long forum post
<Werenerd> las
<pstv> Starnestommy: how can i tell what command to use
<Werenerd> Lasivian: that has got to be it. Anything that complicated has to do something.
<niko_> anyone know how to fix my problem
<lordleemo> Lasivian: it is hope it helps you m8
<Lasivian> now to figure out what to do with a hermes I card...
<pstv> Some applications install in synaptic doesn't show up in applications
<berlylabs> ugh... I'm a yahoo games addict and my linux laptop doesn't let me play them, any ideas
<pstv> can anyone help?
<niko_> i have a headset and the mic keeps on playing back whatever it hears. because of this amarok says the device is busy and won't play anythign. how do i disable this?
<niko_> is it all flash apps you ahve problems with for yahoo games?
<Werenerd> berlylabs: woah man, ease oup on the details there man. Can't make heads or tails of it.
<Werenerd> berlylabs: you probably need the flash plugin
<Lasivian> lordleemo: to a degree, it means i'm in further over my head, heh
<zetheroo> hi.. I am wondering if its possible to create a Ubuntu install and boot on a USB flash drive instead of burning the ISO onto CD?
<Werenerd> pstv: what app's are you installing that you cannot find?
<pstv> is there an easy way to find installed applications from synaptic..and how to execute it?
 * corporeal slaps the floodbots
<Lasivian> Werenerd: that's the problem, i'm fighting to try and keep pace with the simple stuff
<Werenerd> pstv: yeah, gimme an example
<lordleemo> Lasivian:  do you have a hermes 1 card
<berlylabs> werenerd: have it
<berlylabs> and java
<Lasivian> lordleemo: I believe so, yes
<pstv> Werenerd: hold on i'll give u one to try
<Werenerd> Lasivian: best way to learn is to get in over your head and keep from drowning
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Werenerd> berlylabs: post a screen somewhere of what you see when you try to play a game
<lordleemo> Lasivian: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=264219   that link is for hermes 1
<zetheroo> hi.. I am wondering if its possible to create a Ubuntu install and boot on a USB flash drive instead of burning the ISO onto CD?
<Lasivian> Werenerd: I can only bang my head on the wall for so long before I just break down
<Werenerd> Lasivian: lol, yeah I know
<berlylabs> werenerd: ok hold on
<usser> zetheroo: yes
<Lasivian> lordleemo: yes, trying to read it, but it's not making a ton of sense
<Starnestommy> berlylabs: I think you need java and flash
<simps> hi there. i have setup samba so that I can see files on Ubuntu from my Windows, however, I cannot see files on my Windows from Ubuntu. Help would be appreciated. :)
<Werenerd> Lasivian: i had trouble wis ndiswrapper, so I feel your pain. but when you get it, you will be all cocky
<Tefeari> Hey, I've got an error coming up with memtest86, how do I figure out which ram chip it is on and what exactly that particular error means?
<pstv> Wernerd: try LMMS install it from synaptic... it is a music program
<zetheroo> usser: how?
<Starnestommy> pstv: try running lmms in a terminal
<NthJustin> beryllabs: last time I played yahoo games, lots were in java...dont remember using flash. Just my 2cents.
<pstv> Starmestommy: what command do i use
<Lasivian> lordleemo: Do you understand that Gentoo post? if so, which driver did he manage to get monitor mode with?
<Lasivian> thanks
<berlylabs> http://pastebin.com/m60c7bb19
<berlylabs> here is what I get
<zetheroo> anyone?
<berlylabs> i think i have java and flash
<lordleemo> Lasivian: hang on ill read it
<craigbass1976> I've got a web server.  I want two users to be able to write to /var/www/.  I know in a samba share how to make a create mask so that new files always have g+w privs, but how do I do this in my situation?  No FTP, and I don't want to jsut have one user doing this.
<berlylabs> that's the weird thing i have java i have flash, still tells me that
<Lasivian> lordleemo: thank you
<usser> zetheroo: wait do you want to be able to install from it as well?
<DG19075> !install|zeteroo
<ubotu> zeteroo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<timothywcrane> I have installed a python script and greasemonkey to be able to click callto: links to call with skype. Gnomemeeting still comes up as requested external ap. Any suggestions?
<Lasivian> I understand that he's trying 3 drivers, but I don't follow the results
<Werenerd> pstv: wow, cool app
<zetheroo> usser: yes.... boot to usb and install ubuntu from a flashdrive
<pstv> Werenerd: how did u execute it?
<Werenerd> pstv: just looking at a screenshot before I installed it
<berlylabs> http://pastebin.com/m60c7bb19
<usser> zetheroo: oh here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pstv> werenerd: what screenshot.. i'm lost
<nelson_> hey guys i have  Intel GMA X3100 Graphics but the compiz do not work any help
<NthJustin> Sounds like java isn't set up with your browser. Last time I installed it, I had to also go copy a plugin into firefox to make it work, after java was installed.
<Devan> Werenerd: Yeah, it's a pretty neat program.
<Werenerd> pstv: OK, this is pretty easy actually.
<berlylabs> nthjustin: i believe i have the plugin to  about:plugins shows one
<lordleemo> Lasivian: http://www.tzi.de/~plasmahh/orinoco.html    (0.13eSN-5)  driver
<Werenerd> pstv: do you have Synaptic open?
<pstv> oh Werenerd and Daven: did it work..please show me
<berlylabs> about : plugins
<Lasivian> lordleemo: thanks
<simps> hi there. i have setup samba so that I can see files on Ubuntu from my Windows, however, I cannot see files on my Windows from Ubuntu. Help would be appreciated. :)
<pstv> Werenerd: i use synaptic to install.. i dont know how to user it to open
<lordleemo> Lasivian: your welcome m8
<Devan> pstv: I remember installing it on another distribution I have. I think it was my Sabayon box.
<niko_> i have a headset and the mic keeps on playing back whatever it hears. because of this amarok says the device is busy and won't play anythign. how do i disable this?
<Lasivian> hahaha, no page there
<usser> nelson_: I believe x3100 is blacklisted due to the problem with video playback when compiz is enabled
<Werenerd> pstv: open synaptic again and have the lmms package highlighted
<WorkingOnWise> how can I tell apt-get to not use the entire available data connection? I want to only have it use a0bout 3/4
<spork969> anybody ever use Istanbul before?
<pstv> ok and..?
<NthJustin> Hm. maybe the browser can't get at the java install... permissions, or path maybe...
<Werenerd> pstv: then right click on it and go to "Properties"
<pstv> ok and..
<nelson_> so i can not work with compiz usser
<NthJustin> Can test your java here... http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<LainIwakura> Question: I am trying to setup my wireless connection. How do I find out the name of my wireless network card from lspci -v | less?
<Ashfire908> I'm having trouble setting up my gateway's iptables. i set it up to send new incoming connections to a certain system on my network, but i can't access the system from my internal network (the same the system's on) from the external ip
<Werenerd> pstv: Then go to installed files and look for the /usr/bin/ line
<Werenerd> pstv: do you see that?
<pstv> yes
<Werenerd> pstv: That is the command to start it. Open a console or terminal and type lmms
<usser> nelson_: you can still run it
<berlylabs> weird before it said I have it.. now it doesn't let me try some stuff
<usser> nelson_: but its not gonna be all that stable
<spork969> anybody ever use Istanbul before?
<Werenerd> pstv: To make a menu shortcut is easy too. You are on Ubuntu right?
<pstv> do i need to be in /usr/bin/lmms?
<Lasivian> hahahaha, I tried that driver already and it wouldn't compile
<usser> nelson_: hang on
<nelson_> ok usser
<pstv> yes i'm on it rite now
<Werenerd> pstv: nope, just type it as is
 * Lasivian just beats himself unconcious against the wall
<Werenerd> pstv: just making sure you didn't have Xubuntu or Kubuntu
<pstv> cool i see something happening
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Werenerd> pstv: It should be a configuration wizard
<usser> nelson_: here try running it as follows from a terminal compiz SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<pstv> how do i make a shortcut?
<Werenerd> woah, what just happened?
<nelson_> ok usser
<Starnestommy> Werenerd: netsplit
<Ashfire908> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pstv> werenerd: thats cool..
 * usser I'm shipping up to Boston...
<nelson_> got it usser thank you soo much
<_switchcat_> Q: I have a mouse frozen in a "grab" mode. It moves around the screen, but just won't do anything.  The reason why it froze (I believe) is no longer running.. what process should I look for, kill, or otherwise interrupt in order to change this status and get the mouse to restart/ 'reboot' normally so-to speak? , (Ubuntu, 7.10)  thanks
<Werenerd> Starnestommy: wow, never seent that. Pretty new to IRC
<WorkingOnWise>  how can I tell apt-get to not use the entire available data connection? I want to only have it use about 3/4
<nelson_> tk u tk u tk u is laptop is for my customer usser
<Werenerd> pstv: now to add a shortcut to your menu, just right click on the main menu and go to menu editor
<pstv> Werenerd: can you show me how to make the shortcut?
<usser> nelson_: does it work, its not a very safe way to run compiz, it skips all the checks you should google for a more clean solution
<Werenerd> pstv: one step ahead of you buddy
<Ashfire908> I'm having trouble setting up my gateway's iptables. i set it up to send new incoming connections to a certain system on my network, but i can't access the system from my internal network (the same the system's on) from the external ip
<Lasivian> unfortunately to get those orinoco drivers to work I either have to rewrite the driver, or backup to an earlier kernel
<pstv> main menu?
<pstv> where?
<Lasivian> either sounds like it would be less fun than a root canal
<nelson_> yes usser
<Werenerd> Applications  Places  System   (right click on Applications)
<retro71> Need help with initial install of ubuntu 7.1 64bit. i boot from cd, F6, in that line i've tried removing splash/quiet. i've tried removing splash/quiet and adding noacpi acpi=off. i've also tried boot param acpi=off. it begins to install, gets to a  video options menu, i select minimum, then it stops progressing and brings me to a ~$ command line. my system: AMD Phenom 64 quad processor, 4gb ram, nvidia 8800gt 512mb video. can 
<Werenerd> pstv:  Applications  Places  System   (right click on Applications)
<Werenerd> pstv: you should see an option to "edit Menu"
<pstv> ok yes i see it
<simps> hi there. i have setup samba so that I can see files on Ubuntu from my Windows, however, I cannot see files on my Windows from Ubuntu. Help would be appreciated. :)
<pstv> werenerd: yes i see it
<usser> simps: install and setup samba-server
<darkcrab> have you tried the alternate install retro?
<darkcrab> retro
<matthewschnoor> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get my USB Wireless network adapter working, its a netgear wn111
<jarrettgreen> Hey all. I'd like to look into setting up webdav on my dapper box running apache2. Googling didn't turn up much. When it comes to webdav is this some configuration apche2 needs to have, or dapper?
<Werenerd> pstv: It should almost be self explanatory from here. You will see your menu in groups. Just expand the one you want to place a shortcut into. I would recommend Sounds and Video
<retro71> dark: alternate install being 32bit? or is there an install that i've overlooked?
<usser> simps: well sudo apt-get install samba to be precise]
<qcjn> hi, from what i understand, mpd is a music player that you controle with the terminal. Is that it
<darkcrab> retro 71 when you go to download ubuntu in your version, at the bottom, it says, do you need the alternate text based installer?
<credible> qcjn: it can be used that way
<simps> usser, i already have samba on ubuntu
<Werenerd> pstv: once there, slect "New Item" and enter your command and choose an icon by clicking the spring icon and browsing for a folder
<pstv> werenerd: i checked the sound and video and do not see it htere
<Lasivian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426 <-- looks like I have a known problem without a solution
<darkcrab> click on that retro71 and it will give you the text based non-live CD version
<usser> simps: then look more into one of the tutorials really
<usser> !samba | simps
<credible> qcjn: more specifically, it's a daemon that runs in the background which can be controlled by any number of clients, some GUI, some cli, some web-based
<simps> darkcrab, i could not find that program you mentioned
<ubotu> simps: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Werenerd> pstv: you need to add it there. there is a button on the right hand side that says "+ New Item"
<berlylabs> so I'm trying to follow the directions for the java install and getting failed dependencies
<simps> usser, i can get files from Ubuntu via Windows, but not vice versa
<qcjn> credible: ok thats what i understood
<pstv> werenerd: what command do i use
<qcjn> gmpc is a client for mpd ?right ?
<Werenerd> pstv: To launch lmms?  Just type in " lmms " with no quotes into the command field
<berlylabs> http://pastebin.com/m66a1e85e
<darkcrab> here is an example right here simps : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-read-ext2-or-ext3-filesystems-under-windows-2000-or-xp-desktop.html
<vikku__> i need to fix the error : stdio.h not found when i compile c prgrm
<usser> simps: well first thing you do is sudo smbpasswd -a <yourusername>
<vikku__> how can i do it
<cwillu> Where's the simplest place to put a line that I want run when my gnome session starts?
<usser> simps: then you have to setup your shares in /etc/smb.conf
<pstv> ok i see it there now
<Starnestommy> vikku__: is build-essential installed?
<pstv> Werenerd: thanks you just made ubuntu funner for me
<usser> simps: /etc/samba/smb.conf sorry
<vikku__> starnetstomy : no that installation is giving error
<Werenerd> pstv: hey no problem man.
<flowOver> i've got the log in screen replaced and all the human theme as much as i can replaced.  but the fleshy overbright beige still cuts in before my desktop and after login.  how do i destroy that?
<berlylabs> installation of java error: help anyone :   http://pastebin.com/m66a1e85e
<astro76> !startup | cwillu
<qcjn> credible: gmpc is a client for mpd ?right ?
<ubotu> cwillu: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Starnestommy> vikku__: run this then try to build that program again: sudo apt-get install build essential
<vikku__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Werenerd> pstv: all I ask is that if you learn something, make sure you pass it on or help another noob out.
<pstv> Werenerd: as u can see i just started discovering ubuntu 2 weeks ago and starting to love it more than microsoft windows.. that place here is great for helping
<matthewschnoor> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get my USB Wireless network adapter working, its a netgear wn111
<simps> usser, i've done that already
<vikku__> getting error when i imstall it
<simps> darkcrab, i'll look into that, thanks
<smacky> question how can I make my boot up faster or is there even any way to do that ?
<darkcrab> i mean no rudeness by this at all, but some of you so could find some of this stuff out by looking online
<usser> simps: after that you should be able to use ubuntu share facilities desktop->administration->shared folders
<pstv> Werenerd: i believe in helping and sharing.. thats why i started getting into linux
<vikku__> it says while processing errors encountered with : acpi , acpi sup, pwr managemnt
<Werenerd> pstv: just tinker man. best way to learn
<pstv> Werenerd: do you know how to get Atlantis plugin?
<Werenerd> pstv: what is it?
<smacky> question how can I make my boot up faster or is there even any way to do that ?
<bloo`> Werenerd, you forgot. Tinkering is great to learn, but tinkering with sudo is dangerous :P
<pstv> Werender: it's the 3d fish aquarian for the cube
<combatwombat> dude
<combatwombat> this is my first time on IRC
<vikku__> starnetstommy : Setting up build-essential (11.3) ...
<vikku__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vikku__>  acpid
<vikku__>  acpi-support
<vikku__>  powermanagement-interface
<vikku__>  kubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot2> vikku__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<credible> qcjn: yes, but I think you'll like sonata better
<bloo`> combatwombat, welcome. :)
<matthewschnoor> anyone?
<berlylabs> http://pastebin.com/m66a1e85e
<berlylabs> someone help
<combatwombat> this is actually pretty cool
<combatwombat> so its just like a gigantic chat protocol or something
<pstv> Werenerd: it's is a new compiz-fusion plugin
<bloo`> combatwombat, pretty much, yes.
<combatwombat> is there some way to surf this thing bloo?
<morphiend> berlylabs: don't use rpm, problem solved :)
<combatwombat> or do you need prescribed channels
<Werenerd> pstv: Well now, that sounds cool. let me google it. brb
<bloo`> combatwombat, you can do "/list" to see all the channels. Be warned though, on a network like freenode it's bound to be huge.
<darkcrab> i rarely use rpm
<moria330> it might take a few minutes to load the list
<jarrettgreen> ok. I think I start webdav in apache, but in osx typing "go to server" and then the url to my box, it mounts, but asks for no user auth. Is this possible?
<combatwombat> thanks bloo!
<smacky> bloo on a quad amd with four gigs of ram is there anyway to speed up my boot up
<morphiend> I only use RPM if I'm on a RedHat/CENT OS/Fedora system
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bloo`> combatwombat, any time.
<bloo`> Ho'wow.
<matthewschnoor> anyone?
<smacky> bloo on a quad amd with four gigs of ram is there anyway to speed up my boot up
<bloo`> combatwombat, welcome to IRC, you've just witnessed your first netsplit.
<combatwombat> wow
<darkcrab> hmm...is that pretty much a standard good idea morphiend. Not to use RPM unless you are on a Redhat variant?
<moria330> that was my first too and i have been using if for about a year now
<flowOver> how do i replace the screen after the login, before the desktop?
<morphiend> darkcrab: I'd say so. Ubuntu is based from Debian so use its package format: deb
<moria330> or just compile it from source
<morphiend> If you use slackware you can use the slackware 'package' format: slack balls (I don't recall the extension right now)
<h4shbang> netsplit kkkkkk
<BIOSboiler> Hey guys i need someone to "telnet smtp.charter.net 25", and tell me is there smtp server down?? my evolution wont connect and they told smtp auth when not on, anyone good at networking, i love ubuntu and need evolution to work, PEACE
<bloo`> morphiend, well, he can use RPM. He just needs to install "alien"
<bloo`> darkcrab, ^^^^^^^
<h4shbang> bladinho: hi
<morphiend> bloo: yeah, but its usually just easier to get the tgz or native package
<darkcrab> ah gotcha gotcha
<bladinho> h4shbang só netsplit nessa rede hein
<bladinho> pelamordedeus :|
<smacky>  on a quad amd with four gigs of ram is there anyway to speed up my boot up
<Werenerd> pstv: it says here to do this - To install this plugin, along with a wealth of other entertaining and useful plugins for CompizFusion, select the "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" package through your favorite package manager or apt.
<morphiend> especially since java comes with a tarball that can be extracted just about anywhere
<darkcrab> i will say that one interesting thing I found lately is that the adobe plugin on the repository doesnt work.
<h4shbang> bladinho: netsplit on freenode? wtf
<darkcrab> I had to install flashplayer from the web.
<morphiend> adobe never works, on any os :)
<bladinho> h4shbang today +/- 5
<bloo`> moria330, doesn't ubuntu come with a java runtime enviroment?
<bladinho> rs
<darkcrab> works fine now
<bloo`> moria330, sorry. morphiend read my last message
<h4shbang> bladinho: how stop netsplit?
<h4shbang> bladinho: how stop netsplit?
<corporeal> lawlz
<Starnestommy> h4shbang: you can't stop one.  Only network staff can
<BigDaddy> pstv: do you have that package installed?
<morphiend> h4shbang: get servers that cannot be ever overrun/disconnected
<Starnestommy> morphiend: that's pretty much impossible
<h4shbang> morphiend: netsplit sux =/
<Ashfire908> Starnestommy, network staff can fix them? i thought they caused them :P
<darkcrab> i tried to get gnash to do the job but there is still stuff it is not running that I need it to run.
<simps> usser, k, i had that originally
<simps> usser, when i go under Place->Network. and try to access my windows, it gives me an error
<Starnestommy> Ashfire908: I got no globals or wallops about this
<morphiend> that are physically located next to each other, cannot be DoS'd, and have infinite resources
<morphiend> that's IRC... :)
<matthewschnoor> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get my USB Wireless network adapter working, its a netgear wn111
<m0u5e> is it possible for me to format a harddrive in NTFS with ubuntu?
<bladinho> this is DDoS attack h4shbang
<darkcrab> dont think so mouse
<h4shbang> whats up?
<darkcrab> I say think
<morphiend> m0u5e: with hardy heron: maybe
<Starnestommy> freenode staff haven't said anything
<h4shbang> DDoS?
<bladinho> the ircadmin no `iria fazer´ this kkk
<morphiend> but gutsy does not have the new/good ntfs support yet
<bladinho> distribuited denial of service :|
<m0u5e> morphm
<moria330> morphiend: adobe works you just have to know the program limits
<simps> wow, i haven't been on freenode often, but this is the first i've seen a netsplit
<WorkingOnWise> what is the command to change java plugins?
<simps> insane
<m0u5e> morphiend: hmm*
<bladinho> morphiend `normal´
<h4shbang> anybody like hardcore songs? (sorry my bad english , i'm african)
<Cpudan80> simps: they're pretty common
<simps> ah ok, still pretty intense
<simps> anyway, back to my concerns
<BigDaddy> pstv: you still here?
<simps> i have setup samba so that I can see files on Ubuntu from my Windows, however, I cannot see files on my Windows from Ubuntu. Help would be appreciated. :)
<pstv_> Werenerd: sorry my battery died out
<BigDaddy> pstv_: ah, that makes since
<BigDaddy> Anyways, did you see my earlier message?
<Cpudan80> simps: Are they network shares in windows?
<pstv_> BigDaddy: werenerd was helping me unfortunately my laptop battery died.. i had to plug it in
<IrisBlaze> i get segmentation fault if i try to use init 6
<darkcrab> you actually let it shut off
<matthewschnoor> anyone?
<darkcrab> what
<christylez> hi all
<christylez> can someone plz help me install yoper?
<simps> Cpudan80, yes the windows is on a network.
<BigDaddy> pstv_: I am Werenerd. I just changed back to my normal nich
<startgame412> is it possible to use a usb pvr device in ubuntu under virtualbox?
<pstv_> Bigdaddy: haha
<Cpudan80> simps: ok so you want to get at it through nautilus
<h4shbang>  whats "ubuntu" name represent?
<startgame412> menas humanity towards others
<Cpudan80> simps: So go places --> Network
<christylez> can someone plz help me install yoper
<IrisBlaze> christylez /join #yoper
<pstv_> BigDaddy: i did install the compiz-fusion extra plugin , compiz-fusion manager, but it doesn't have the atlantis
<Cpudan80> simps: Then go smb:///<PC-NAME>/SHARE
<WorkingOnWise> what is the command to change java plugins?
<Cpudan80> You can use the IP instead of the name if you want
<BigDaddy> pstv_: let me double check mine...
<Cpudan80> Example: smb:///OFFICE/Pictures
<christylez> iris noone is dere to chat
<pyralea> I just installed gutsy and my mouse wheel is way oversensitive - can anyone point me in the right direction to fix that?
<pstv_> BigDaddy: ok
<simps> Cpudan80, i get the error "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<IrisBlaze> christylez what problem are you facing?
<Cpudan80> simps: Are you sure you have sufficient permissions to view the share?
<credible> pstv_: atlantis is not available in ubuntu's packages
<christylez> i can install from the disk
<simps> Cpudan80, i'm not sure, can you guide me through that?
<IrisBlaze> O.o error message?
<Cpudan80> simps: that's a windows issue, join ##windows
<Cpudan80> simps: Im over there too
<pstv_> credible: do u know how i can get it?
<christylez> no i click on install and it boots into live
<credible> pstv_: join #compiz-fusion
<simps> Cpudan80, you mean if its password protected?
<h4shbang> bladinho: you run ubuntu?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Yay Ubuntu Creater Guy - Space Tourist!
<Cpudan80> simps: no
<bladinho> h4shbang no, I run windows 95
 * Lando-SpacePimp snickers
<pstv_> join #compiz-fusion?
<h4shbang> is better
<BigDaddy> pstv_: aha. I think I see the problem
<pstv_> BigDaddy: what do u see
<BigDaddy> pstv_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584032
<credible> pstv_: try with a / :)
<BigDaddy> pstv_: it is not in the official repository yet
<christylez> can someone plz help me install yoper?
<IrisBlaze> christylez when you are in the LiveCd do you see an install icon?
<BigDaddy> so the extra's we have don't contain it. you want to complie it?
<christylez> yes
<pstv_> gonna try it brb
<credible> pstv_: what is "it"?
<IrisBlaze> clic on it?
<IrisBlaze> click*
<christylez> i did and i just goes to live
<christylez> live is checked somehow though
<IrisBlaze> what do you mean by it just goes to live?
<pstv_> credible: what is what?
<pstv_> Ok guys..what do i do?
<christylez> .
<stitches> can someone help me configure or map my mouse buttons, or at least point me in the right direction to a program or something
<credible> pstv_: step one, /join #compiz-fusion
<risngsun> Hey, anyone got a second to answer a quick networking question?
<pyralea> I just installed gutsy and my mouse wheel is way oversensitive - can anyone point me in the right direction to fix that?
<pstv_> credible: i'm not sure what u meant by join compiz-fusion? is that a command put in the terminal?
<credible> pstv_: it's a channel on this irc network
<BigDaddy> pstv_: he is telling you to go to the compix IRC channel for help
<Frogzoo> !mouse | stitches
<ubotu> stitches: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<risngsun> jesus, and people wonder why support is going over seas
<BigDaddy> pstv_: personally, I would agree that is where you will find the best help for that
<pstv_> oh ok how do i join the irc? sorry i'm very new to linux
<Cann0n> sup
<risngsun> werd
<Frogzoo> !anyone | risngsun
<ubotu> risngsun: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<JohnRobert> anyone know a way to get linux to rip dvds copy protected with ripguard/Arccos/puppetlock etc?? (this is nothing to do with CSS) I can't find anything! :(
<credible> pstv_: just enter that command exactly into your irc client
<BigDaddy> pstv_: /join #channel_name
<pstv_> ok i'll try it rite now... thanx for all the help BidDaddy and credible
<joanki> i am using sftp to download a file from a remot eserver, but it keeps caying "cannot download non-regular file" can anyone help:
<joanki> ?
<risngsun> Ok away we go, just brought up a fresh install if 7.10 (Ballsy Bird or whatever) with two interfaces, one intergrated and one PCI 3Com, modified /etc/network/interfaces to assign unique static IP's to each interface, can ping both IP's, but they are both "assigned to a single nic" for lack of a better term, Any ideas?
<combatwombat> i love ubotu
<combatwombat> he's so clever
<combatwombat> or it
<iRRVi> openssi on ubuntu: running ssi-create  gives me errors about /var/lock and /var/run
<risngsun> maybe to clairify my problem a bit more, I can ping both address's, but only one peice of cat5 is attached to the machine
<zxqyzxqyx> If I created a dualboot with windows vista and ubuntu, how can I remove Ubuntu without killing Vista or its boot?
<ogre> can anyone tell me what app to use for text to speech?
<Lasivian> Does anyone know what the next set with this problem would be?
<victamower> zxq: you can't, you are doomed
<Lasivian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426
<zxqyzxqyx> i dont want to i love my vista its not me
<victamower> j/k
<nickrud> zxqyzxqyx: you'd boot your windows in a recovery mode, and rewrite the mbr. #windows can tell you the exact commands to run
<BigDaddy> risngsun: you can ping a network card that has no connection? What IP you using?
<risngsun> eth0: 192.168.1.220 eth1: 192.168.1.221
<iRRVi> is there a wifi card in there >_<
<risngsun> and just so that we are on the same page, I am a windows network admin, so I am not totally clueless, this just made me scratch my head a bit
<berlylabs> i still really need help, can't get this java install
<risngsun> iRRVi, if that was for me, no, there is not wireless nic in the system
<BigDaddy> risngsun: damn that is weird. Is it possible that is a another computer behind your router?
<iRRVi> risngsun: thats what i thought...just making sure though
<risngsun> Daddy, my laptop is connected, but it has a static address of .44, so no conflict there
<BIOSboiler> can i send mail througha imap server?
<ciCi> Hi.........................................
<risngsun> I can past my /etc/network/interfaces here but I did not want to be rude
<ogre> can anyone tell me what app to use for text to speech?
<BigDaddy> risngsun: I think you are over my head here.
<nickrud> berlylabs: you did   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin   ? (-plugin 32bit only)
<Starnestommy> risngsun: use a pastebin to paste it
<BigDaddy> risngsun: you can post that on pastebin
<ogre> risngsun: try pastebin
<risngsun> pastebin? sorry a bit lost there, it has been years since I mirced
<iRRVi> openssi on ubuntu: running ssi-create  gives me errors about /var/lock and /var/run
<nickrud> risngsun: a silly question, you are pinging those addresses from another machine?
<ogre> !pastebin | risngsun
<ubotu> risngsun: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ciCi> hi....................................
<risngsun> nickrud, yes I am pinging from my laptop
<nickrud> ciCi: hi, do you have a question?
<berlylabs> nickrud, did that says 0 upgraded 0 installed 0 removed
<berlylabs> but i still can't get yahoo games
<nickrud> berlylabs: what does java -version say?
<berlylabs> nickrud: java version "1.4.2-02"
<berlylabs> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<berlylabs> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode
<berlylabs> crap
<berlylabs> didn't mead to dot hat sorry
<ciCi> what's your name?
<BigDaddy> risngsun: you are pinging those addresses from the computer that is assigned those addresses? Is this like recursion?
 * Lasivian is away, busy
 * Lasivian is away, busy
<risngsun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58453/
<risngsun> that is my current /etc/network/interfaces
<nickrud> berlylabs: ah. that's not java6 , sudo update-alternatives --config java  , choose the sun version. Remember, there's no plugin on 64 bit if it applies
<ciCi> halow.............................................?
 * Lasivian is away, busy
<risngsun> and this is all CLI, it is a ubuntu server for low overhead on an older machine
<Cpudan80> oh dear
<HILLARY_CLINTON> hello all
<Cpudan80> !ops HILLARY_CLINTON
<nickrud> ciCi: nickrud :) This isn't a chat channel,  /j #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<izaq> Hi HILLARY !! :d
<berlylabs> nickrud: ok now what
<berlylabs> says it's using that version
<allorder> hi everyone, I just got a weird error can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58454/
<ciCi> hi....................................................?
<berlylabs> should my yahoo games work now
<izaq> ciCi: Hi :)
<nickrud> berlylabs: google java test , that'll show you sun's java test site. Test your java there
<c> oh dear
<berlylabs> nickrud: Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<berlylabs>  Your Java version is 1.4.2. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<nickrud> berlylabs: are you running 64bit java?
<berlylabs> i have no idea
<berlylabs> i just want my yahoo games to work
<nickrud> berlylabs: 64bit ubuntu, that is
<berlylabs> haha
<berlylabs> not that I know of
<berlylabs> but I dunno
<berlylabs> doubt it old laptop
<pawan> getting file system error
<tritium> !enter | berlylabs
<ubotu> berlylabs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<risngsun> pawan, do I know you from way back?
<BigDaddy> risngsun: have you tried pinging an external address? Not a local one?
<berlylabs> ok
<iRRVi> im getting a error with openssi (suposedly 1.9 works with ubuntu) error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58455/  (the funny part is it says to run ssi-create first but that is the output of ssi-create)
<nickrud> berlylabs: ok, sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin (I think, I'm running 64bit and don't have a java plugin for firefox :)
<pawan> no
<risngsun> daddy, from which machine? I can get out to the internet on both of them
<risngsun> pawan, you from sacramento?
<mindheavy> hello
<pawan> no india
<risngsun> my bad
<berlylabs> nickrud: tells me no alternatives
<zero88> How do i change the porperties from read-only to read create delete .etc... its to my removable media disk. /media/disk?
<risngsun> so do I have everyone stumped? :)
<berlylabs> java version "1.6.0_03" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<nickrud> berlylabs: hm. uname -m , what does that say?
<BigDaddy> risngsun: woah woah woah, you can get to the internet from a nic that isn't plugged in?
<berlylabs> that's for java -version
<talcite> guys, who do I talk to if I wanted to get involved with development on ubuntu? launchpad work in particular
<berlylabs> i686
<NeT_DeMoN_> i have a question, why is it that when i change my screen resolution or log out of this user space does my screen stay black?
<risngsun> bigdaddy, there are two nics in the machine, one of them (eth0) is connected
<iRRVi> are you sure they're not 2 different interfaces on the same NIC? <--- to risngsun
<iRRVi> and possibly it didnt do the second one?
<BigDaddy> iRRVi: that was my next line!
<iRRVi> :D
<mindheavy> just recently took vista off my laptop for ubuntu, i've been noticing that ubuntu is reporting my battery has low capacity, it was 47% the other day, now its saying 40%, and it doesnt run very long at all when unplugged, in windows though, it would run for quite a while on the battery and i never noticed a problem with it, any ideas?
<risngsun> Ok I am a bit confused now, I did read about assigning multiple address's to a single nic, but that is not what I am going for, and I don't think the config file is setup for that
<BIOSboiler> can i send mail througha imap server?
<nickrud> berlylabs: frustrating. I don't have a 32bit install, makes it hard to look up what you need. Try this: sudo apt-get remove j2re1.4 , then run the update-alternatives again
<BigDaddy> crap... my wife caught me. Sorry risngsun I have to go to bed. I am curious how this turns out though.
<risngsun> s'all good
<risngsun> have a good night
<risngsun> date a flight nurse, they work 24 hour shifts :)
<iRRVi> risngsun: try a dmesg | grep eth
<iRRVi> give me the output
<berlylabs> nickrud: can u resend the update alternatives command pleas
<berlylabs> e
<iRRVi> risngsun: unless, they're the same exact (model) NIC just you have 2 of em >_<
<BigDaddy> risngsun: I don't know how my wife would like my dating again. But I would be willing to give it a shot!
<nickrud> berlylabs: there might also be a j2re1.4-plugin , dpkg -l 'j2re1.4*' will tell you. remove it if you do.   sudo update-alternatives --config java
<risngsun> iRRRVi - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58456/
<risngsun> that does look goofey
<berlylabs> nickrud: so i did the first command, now how do i remove the plugin
<nickrud> berlylabs: same command, just use the plugin package name instead
<pawan> getting file system error
<pawan> fsck died with exit status 3
 * h4shbang is back (gone 01:27:14)
<allorder> hi everyone, I just got a weird error can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58454/
<berlylabs> nickrud then what command after hta'ts gone, what was the update alternatives one again.. sorry
<iRRVi> risngsun: that didnt give me as much info as i hoped >_<
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<risngsun> iRRRVi, the second card is a 3Com
<nickrud> berlylabs: don't you have scroll back?
<berlylabs> do but there were a few we did remember
<pawan> my log file
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58457/
<nickrud> berlylabs: if you don't, install xchat and use that, it highlights lines to you in red. Hard to miss when you look for past ones :)  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<iRRVi> wow interesting my wifi card comes up as eth1 not like wlan0 or whatever...wow
<iRRVi> ANYways
<mindheavy> just recently took vista off my laptop for ubuntu, i've been noticing that ubuntu is reporting my battery has low capacity, it was 47% the other day, now its saying 40%, and it doesnt run very long at all when unplugged, in windows though, it would run for quite a while on the battery and i never noticed a problem with it, any ideas?
<risngsun> Holy A D D batman :)
<berlylabs> chose the sun one
<Lasivian> Anyone know where I can take this issue to try and find a resolution? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426
<Finnish> Hello
<nickrud> berlylabs: now, go to the java test site again.
<Draco_> mindheavy: batteries lose capacity
<n1k> Scenario: I'm connected via ssh to another computer. Is it possible for me to disconnect from that computer without interrupting whatever I'm doing? (Ie downloading a big file)? The "server" runs ubuntu. I'm connected via putty from windows.
 * berlylabs verifying java install
<Draco_> mindheavy: I've had one that went from hours to literally seconds, in a few days
<berlylabs> still says I'm using 4.2
<berlylabs> i mean
<phoenix24> How can I use "git" from behind a firewall proxy ?
<nalioth> n1k: you want "screen"
<Draco_> mindheavy: then it died entirely
<berlylabs> 1.4.2
<mindheavy> Draco_:  yeah, i understand that, seemed kinda weird it has happened so quickly
<nalioth> n1k: use "screen" in any terminal window for a vast improvement of your options
<phoenix24> How can I use "git" from behind a firewall proxy ?
<nickrud> berlylabs: and you removed the 1.4 plugin? Very odd. Restart firefox.
<Finnish> I'm running out of disc space! My boot-partition is ext3, about 5gb, and it is now full. I've got also another partition which is about 14gb, and there is 13gb free
<berlylabs> i believe i removed the plugin
<iRRVi> poenix: i presume its a restrictive firewall proxy?
<berlylabs> it told me it wasn't there
<Lasivian> guess I want to see if there is any hope at all before I go back to windows :S
<phoenix24> iRRVi: yes
<iRRVi> phoenix24: try your-freedom (java version) with openvpn
<Draco_> mindheavy: i'd say check it in windows and see if it fixes it (then it's a problem with ACPI or something), if you still were able
<nickrud> berlylabs: told you how?  dpkg -l 'j2re1.4*' lists all blackdown java packages, ii at the beginning means it's installed
<iRRVi> phoenix24: i do that at my skewl :D
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: Use a livecd with gparted (ubuntu's livecd should do) and resize your partitions. Make sure you back up first!!!
<phoenix24> iRRVi: which school ?
<berlylabs> nickrud:  Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05 is on the about : plugins page
<nickrud> berlylabs: did you restart firefox?
<mindheavy> Draco_: yeah, i'll look into that, thanks
<berlylabs> nickrud: just did
<nickrud> berlylabs: have you gone to the test site again?
<iRRVi> phoenix: Heritage in littleton...they have some crazy wifi scheme setup to restrict access to certain websitges and services etc...your-freedom basically owns them
<berlylabs> doing that now
<berlylabs> still says I have 1.4.2
<Draco_> mindheavy: for instance ASUS uses proprietary drivers in the Eee pc, which scared me. turn it off though, and things are.. fritzy
<iRRVi> phoenix24: i believe the website is your-freedom.net
<berlylabs> java -version tells me 1.6.....
<iRRVi> phoenix24: if you need help setting it up give me a pm...
<Finnish> Odd-rationale: Is it that simple?
<nickrud> and firefox reports 1.6.  Ok, clear your firefox cache. Or, try another test site
<pawan> hello
<pawan> how to repair file system error
<berlylabs> nickrud: link me to the test site u suggest if you want
<phoenix24> iRRVi: see you in hour, lecture time!
<iRRVi> phoenix24: peace
<phoenix24> iRRVi: thanks!
<iRRVi> phoenix24: i might be asleep by them
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: Pretty much... :)
<dfgas> k, i have a nvidia 8600gt XXX card with the newest nvidia drivers and a 19" widescreen with the res at 1440x900. how do i fix it. it looks like crap. it has lines of blurriness too it
<nickrud> berlylabs: give  http://www.javatester.org/version.html a shot
<rgsteele1> Finnish: you can also move your /home folder to the other partition: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<nickrud> pawan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4196754&postcount=4 claims he fixed it
<zero88> Ok, how do i format a removable disk so i dont have any problems with it?
<zero88> anyone here?
<rgsteele1> zero88: what kind of problems have you been having?
<berlylabs> nickrud: still hating me 1.4.2
<pawan> so i have to keep the year 1999
<nickrud> berlylabs: don't know, that is very strange. Make sure there's not two java's listed in about
<pawan> and only change the date and month
<Finnish> rgsteelel: Wow, I gotta read that
<nickrud> pawan: don't know :) I saw several google hits talking about time issues with error 3, that's the only one that claimed a fix
<zero88> rgsteele1, well, ive been adding and deleting some movie clips to a microsd card for my phone. it was all good till it says ready only now. i tried another microsd and still got the same error. what is going on?please help
<berlylabs> nickrud: about : plugins?
<nickrud> berlylabs: yes
<pawan> ok i try
<rgsteele1> zero88: you mean it says "read only"?
<allorder> hi everyone, I just got a weird error can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58454/
<pawan> every time i boot i have to press control D
<zero88> rgsteele1, yes
<zero88> rgsteele1, but five minutes ago i was able to add and delete files from it
<berlylabs> i have shockwave twice, some totem thing, gcj and java
<rgsteele1> zero88: is it your phone saying it's read only or your computer?
<zero88> rgsteele1, my comp
<nickrud> berlylabs: gcj? that might be the problem. a sec
<n1k> >nalioth. thanks.
<rgsteele1> zero88: give me a minute or two
<zero88> rgsteele1, k
<n2diy> Can I assign a name to a USB stick? With multible sticks in my reader I lose track of which one is sda1, sda2 etc...
<nickrud> berlylabs: dpkg -l 'gcjwebplugin*'  , do any start with ii (meaning, installed)?
<zero88> also, how do i get my removable storage to be regonized ? With my storage in my phone,and my phone connected to my computer
<WorkingOnWise> how do i change the java plugin that firefox is using
<berlylabs> yes the only one there does
<rgsteele1> zero88: what is it you're doing when you get the message about something being read-only?
<nickrud> n2diy: right click the stick, on the volume tab, you can select a mount point. Use only one directory name, not a path. That is, if you want it as USB1 , say USB1 not /media/USB1
<berlylabs> i removed it
<berlylabs> nickrud: i removed it
<nickrud> berlylabs: so, have you tested it?
<berlylabs> doing that now
<berlylabs> brb
<ryan_mandelbaum> what the heel is GOK and how do i make it go away forever
<gcc__> hi, can you help me?
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. Newb ? here. I enabled webdav on my dapper box running apache2 - NO AUTHENCATION.... I type in connect to server in os x , and just mounts everything, no questions asked. What's up?
<gcc__> i cant reject source smb packet :(
<zero88> rgsteele1, trying to add a file
<TerrorBite> Hi, how do I re-enable frequency scaling after resuming from suspend?
<||drake||> hey, how come sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts doesn't install those fonts to the "fonts:///" folder?
<n2diy> nickrud: where do I find the volume tab? In Nautilus, I can right click on Usbdisk, but rename is ghosted out. Same thing when I run gksudo nautilus.
<berlylabs> nickrud: now it says i still dont' have the current version but I have version 6 now at least it says theres been to update 5 and i have 3
<TerrorBite> I'm stuck at 900MHz
<rgsteele1> zero88: are you unmounting the memory card before you eject it?
<nickrud> n2diy: on the dialog window, there's a volume tab at the right end. Look there for a triangle next to mount point (or similar, don't have a usb stick at hand to give you the exact location)
<ryan_mandelbaum> what the hell is GOK and how do i make it go away forever
<berlylabs> omg omg it works
<nickrud> berlylabs: 03 is the latest version available from ubuntu. Do your games play?
<berlylabs> I'm sooo happyyyy now
<berlylabs> nickrud = my hero
<haymaker> can anyone help me add windows to my menu.lst file for grub?
<zero88> rgsteele1, yes
 * nickrud notes that gcj webplugin reports as 1.4 , don't confuse with blackdown 1.4 :)
<che> i'm  trying to install real player now it asks me installing path name what i need type there
 * berlylabs hugs nickrud
<amenado> haymaker-> the menu.lst has the sample windows entry commented..so pattern it from that?
<berlylabs> 10000000 times thanks guys
<nickrud> berlylabs: you are welcome. I learned something new tonight as well
<berlylabs> I'm gonna go play me some games
<berlylabs> haha
<berlylabs> later
<che> hey guys, i'm  trying to install real player now it asks me installing path name what i need type there
<zero88> WOW seems like Ubuntu has a HUGE bug.Sucks
<ryan_mandelbaum> what is GOK and hoe do i make it go away forever
<nickrud> che: /usr/local/RealPlay is a good one
<che> nickrud: thanks man
<ryan_mandelbaum> how*
<che> nickrud: is that usr/local/RealPlay or RealPlayer
<nickrud> ryan_mandelbaum: it is the gnome on screen keyboard,  sudo apt-get remove gok
<nickrud> che: either, really.
<ryan_mandelbaum> can any body help me!
<jonathan__> Which is faster for data transfer? USB or firewire?
<che> nickrud: hehe ok
<haymaker> amenado, ok, brb
<ryan_mandelbaum> nickrud, thanks
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change the java plugin that firefox uses?
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: which is it using?
<WorkingOnWise> gjc
<rgsteele1> zero88: found a couple articles which might be helpful: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25632 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25575
<jarrettgreen> Hey guys. Newb ? here. I enabled webdav on my dapper box running apache2 - NO AUTHENCATION.... I type in connect to server in os x , and just mounts everything, no questions asked. What's up?
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: gjc
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: about 5 minutes ago, after 30 minutes of remote troubleshooting, I learned that sudo apt-get remove gjcwebplugin is the solution :)
<bluebanana> I installed a program in Synaptic (i.e. GmailNotify). It installed some 8 or 9 dependencies (lib*perl* stuff). But when I removed GmailNotify, it didn't remove the depencies!! aagh. What do i do?
<che> nickrud: it gives error like permission denied, do i need use root
<nickrud> che: yes sudo
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: that is gcjwebplugin, a typo above
<n2diy> nickrud: can't get it to work. I ran gksudo nautilus, moved up to the /media directory, right clicked, and rename was available, but the new name is refused. Even a simple name like "one".
<nickrud> n2diy: that's not how it's done. A sec
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: I used a command in a terminal before to switch between several java plugins, but cant for the life of me find it again....
<dallas> when i start synaptic an error  box pops up saying E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -configure -a' to correct the problem. I tried typing that in the terminal but it just said something along the lines on here is the help command for dpkg. any ideas how to fix it?
<TerrorBite> I've been having severe issues with CPU frequency scaling after resume
<zero88> rgsteele1, thanks
<che> nickrud: ok
<n2diy> nickrud: I'm running Dapper.
<amenado> WorkingOnWise-> update-alternatives
<haymaker> amenado, i'm getting grub error 13
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: sudo update-alternative --config java , but it didn't work for overriding the gjc plugin
<WorkingOnWise> nickrud: that is odd. gjc hols on that hard?
<amenado> haymaker-> you have several hd ? is your bios pointing to the correct hd?
<Maimster> amenado: Hey man...  I just wanted to tell you that I got compiz-fusion working. Good eye candy.
<nickrud> n2diy: ah. I haven't used dapper in a while, don't remember the routine there
<TerrorBite> I've been having severe issues with CPU frequency scaling after resume. I have an EeePC running Ubuntu Gutsy
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: I think it's a bug in the alternatives handling
<nickrud> WorkingOnWise: or, I don't know the rationale for it
<dallas> anyone know?
<haymaker> amenado, i have 4 hd
<haymaker> amenado, i have my bios pointing at my linux disk
<n2diy> nickrud: I was afraid of that! :) But it is possible to assign a volume name to a usb stick, so when it is plugged in at appears with a unique name, rather than sda1?
<nickrud> n2diy: just for kicks (I was able to round up a stick) plug the stick in, and right click the icon on the desktop
<TerrorBite> I've been having severe issues with CPU frequency scaling after resume. I have an EeePC running Ubuntu Gutsy
<n2diy> nickrud: I did, and remove and rename appear, but they are both ghosted out.
<amenado> haymaker-> what about your windows? which partition is it on? did you put the correct entry in menu.lst?
<darkcrab> how are those eeepc's?
<nickrud> n2diy: now, do you have a tab labeled volume?
<amenado> Maimster-> congrats..enjoy the spinning box
<TerrorBite> darkcrab, works well for me
<n2diy> nickrud: No, no tabs at all, just the ghosted out items.
<Maimster> amenado: Yeah their are like dozens of cool features though.
<haymaker> amenado I am not entirely sure, when i set up my grub file for linux, i had to point it to 0,0, so I assumed that sata disk 2 would be 1,0 and windows would be on 2,0 because it is the primary master on the ata controller
<darkcrab>  did it come pre-installed with gutsy terror?
<darkcrab> just curious
<nickrud> n2diy: dang. Then, I'm not sure how to do that in dapper, sorry.
<dallas> ......
<gan> xen-ubuntu-server installed in my system but it is not working? i followed the document then also?
<haymaker> amenado, maybe i should try 1,0 and 3,0 and see if those work?
<TerrorBite> darkcrab, no, I had to install gutsy
<dallas> anyone know why i keep getting that error?
<amenado> haymaker-> i have read that yeah, with sata they kind of messes you up, on which gets detected first
<TerrorBite> darkcrab, it came istalled with a custom Xandros install by Asus
<zero88> WOW BIG fucking bug in Ubuntu. Cant even delete and reformat this damn Microsd card. Wtf why wont gparted let me
<amenado> haymaker so you may be in for some tweaking..
<n2diy> nickrud: Sorry, I'm confusing us. I do have a list of options, I selected properties, but there was no options there for renaming it.
<haymaker> amenado i'll be back, i'm gonna try those and maybe futz with my bios
<nickrud> n2diy: across the top of the properties dialog, I was looking for a tab called volume. , along with permission, notes, etc.
<bluebanana> Hi people. I have a question which was unanswered 10 minutes ago. Am reposting it:  I installed a program in Synaptic. It installed some 8 or 9 dependencies (lib*perl* stuff). But when I removed the program , Synaptic didn't remove the depencies!! aagh. What do i do?
<nickrud> bluebanana: if those packages have no further reverse dependencies,  sudo apt-get autoremove will get rid of them.
<TerrorBite> bluebanana, I remember having the same problem when I installed kde
<bluebanana> nickrud: thanks.
<dallas> so nobody knows why im getting the synaptic error?
<TerrorBite> I ended up uninstlling a vital KDE package
<bluebanana> how come synaptic won't automaticaally remove un-used dependencies? I don't get it
<jarrettgreen> what is the dapper equivalent of '/home/srw/'
<TerrorBite> which of course removed all packages depending on it
<nickrud> dallas: um, maybe repeating the question every few minutes so the people that missed the original question will see it?
<n2diy> nickrud: My taps are Basic, Emblems, Permissions, and Notes. What is frustrating, is before I select properties, I can see rename, ghosted out!?
<nickrud> jarrettgreen: /home/srw , if that's a user dir
<supersako> anyone here running xp in virtualbox in ubuntu? i cant figure out how much space i need for XP + Visual Studio + Adobe CS3 Master Suite
<dallas> when i start synaptic an error box pops up saying E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -configure -a' to correct the problem. I tried typing that in the terminal but it just said something along the lines on here is the help command for dpkg. any ideas how to fix it?
<nickrud> n2diy: ok, the volume thing I was looking for came in after dapper. You can write a udev rule to name the devices, but that's beyond this channel :)
<ogre> how do i remove a wireless network from automatically trying to connect. i think I want to delete the profile. thanks for any help
<nickrud> dallas: type   sudo   dpkg   --configure   -a  in the terminal
<n2diy> nickrud: ok, can you recommend a channel?
<darkcrab> Terror did you install Kubuntu?
<nickrud> n2diy: #linux might help, or know a better one. #udev would be really nice if it exists :)
<darkcrab> oh nvm
<stitches> does anyone know if there is a good "Windows Mobile Device Center" replacement, or if it runs well in wine, or if i can even connect a windows mobile phone to linux. ive hear its possible, but i cant get it to work.
<darkcrab> delete the key from keyring ogre.
<n2diy> nickrud: #udev has six users! :)
<nickrud> hahaha
<nickrud> n2diy: maybe you'll get lucky, and one of them 'the' expert, and he's around and feeling generous
<tomvolek_> hi,  I liek to connect to my home wireless network from work,  ie punching  a hole in the firewall or portforwarding ... amybody know ?
<ogre> darkcrab: im not using kubuntu. there still a keyring?
<n2diy> nickrud: I'm fishing there now.
<darkcrab> ubuntu has a keyring manager.
<nickrud> tomvolek_: you would port forward, yes. Port 22 for ssh, but the actual forwarding would depend on your router, you'll have to find the instructions for it somewhere
<darkcrab> not sure how to do it if your not using a key.
<nickrud> good evening icesword
<icesword> nickrud, hehe,good afternoon
<icesword> :)
<ogre> how do i remove a wireless network from automatically trying to connect. i think I want to delete the profile. thanks for any help
<tomvolek_> nickrud, i like to use the client server terminal to control my home pc from work ..  is that doable ?
<amenado> ogre-> from the /etc/network/interfaces file, remove auto wlan0  assuming your nic is wlan0
<icesword> nickrud, i guess you are in the first time zone?
<nickrud> tomvolek_: yes, but I don't use the terminal server myself. Not sure what ports you'd forward
<nickrud> icesword: Los Angeles time zone
<tomvolek_> ok, i can figure that out, thanks nickrud, I will look into it ..
<darkcrab> that would stop it from auto connecting period amendo
<icesword> nickrud, ohhh,i see
<amenado> ogre-> and off course remove the essid define there too
<darkcrab> thats not what he wants
<Sinnerman> hi. i have a rather annoying problem. i stuck a new hard disk in my laptop, reinstalled ubuntu, and installed ATI's drivers, however, fglrxinfo stubbornly keeps telling me my openGL provider is MESA, rather than ATI which had been the case on the previous install... anyone?
<n2diy> nickrud: nobody seems to be concious or alert in #udev, I'll try #bash and/or #perl.
<amenado> darkcrab you're a mind reader? hehe
<darkcrab> I read what he said.
<ogre> amenado:  im just looking to remove my home wireless access point. im playing with aircrack-ng on my network and it keeps on reconnecting
<darkcrab> He just wants to delete the profile
<amenado> darkcrab so removing the essid definitions not going to do it?
<iancp> just gonna ask if the latest virtual box can run autocad and photoshop with acceptable speed and thus it now support direct3d thanks
<amenado> darkcrab btw, auto wlan0 meant only dont activate at boot time
<nickrud> ogre: there's not a simple way to remove a profile from the gnome network manager, unfortuately. You need to identify which profile it is using gconf-editor /system/networking/wireless/networks , then  gconftool --recursive-unset /system/networking/wireless/networks/<profile>
<iancp> im quite having a hard time choosing a virtual machine for my box
<iancp> :)
<ogre> iancp:  ive heard ubuntu is good ;P
<ogre> nickrud:  thanks alot :)
<dolphin_noel> why in my windows i can have 1440x900 60hz and i can`t in ubuntu?! :x it gives me only 50hz :x
<dolphin_noel> nvidia and drivers install :x
<darkcrab> right amenado, I just meant that he wants the wlan0 to auto at boot time, but the essid definitions is fine.
<dessnr> can somebody please lead me to the Fedora 8 server and/or channel?
<nickrud> dolphin_noel: try running nvidia-settings, I hear that has a setting for that
<allorder> hi everyone, I just got a weird error can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58454/
<icesword> nickrud, i see los angeles time is 22:14,4th,march,right
<dolphin_noel> nickrud yes i try and i make one save xorg.conf and replace reboot but don`t work :x
<nickrud> icesword: yup . About 65 degrees, too :)
<Nereos> hi
<darkcrab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638011
<nickrud> dolphin_noel: I don't have an nvidia, so that was just something I remember reading
<dolphin_noel> nickrud and the most strage is when i use nvidia-settings it gives to me 68hz :x but after reobot xorg.conf nathing :X
<dolphin_noel> strange :x
<nickrud> darkcrab: beat you to the punch :)
<icesword> nickrud, hehe,you need to go to sleep
<nickrud> icesword: nah, this beats television, don't have to be at work till 9am. And it takes me 10 minutes to drive
<darkcrab> heh
<iancp> ogre : im using ubuntu 7.10 right now, but i want to install autocad for my work
<icesword> iancp, try wine then,www.winehq.org
<iancp> i heard that virtualbox doesn't use directx or any video acceleration, (that is if im right)
<icesword> iancp, check theri database
<icesword> their
<iancp> i dont want to use wine,
<iancp> :)
<nickrud> iancp: +10 :)
<tonsofpcs> rum?
<Sinnerman> hi. i have a rather annoying problem. i stuck a new hard disk in my laptop, reinstalled ubuntu, and installed ATI's drivers, however, fglrxinfo stubbornly keeps telling me my openGL provider is MESA, rather than ATI which had been the case on the previous install... anyone?
<iancp> im planning on using more windows software
<nickrud> Sinnerman: did you use the ubuntu restricted driver, or the one from ati's site?
<Nereos>  Im using compiz-fusion and everything s good for now. but i cant visualize the virtual cube from the outside I only see it from the inside. I ask my friend google but it doesn't give me accurate answer. does anyone know how to fix it ?
<iancp> wine doesn't support more software than i would like it hehehe
<nickrud> Nereos: #compiz-fusion has the best compiz help (if someones awake)
<Sinnerman> nickrud i have to use ATI's own, because the one that ships with ubuntu does not offer 3D acceleration for my graphics card with is a Xpress 1100 also labelled as Xpress 200M.
<iancp> im comparing virtualbox and vmware
<cens0red> http://www.chrisjordan.com/current_set2.php
<icesword> iancp, it is say not easy to use wine
<iancp> which to you guys is better for cad work?
<nickrud> Sinnerman: I use the Xpress 200, get acceleration from restricted driver in 7.10 . Just don't get suspend
<Nereos> nickrud:  yeah nice thank you :)
<Sinnerman> nickrud in my previous install, i used the same sequence of events, install ubuntu, run the downloaded installer from ATI, and that worked fine. this time, fglrxinfo keeps telling me I'm using MESA instead of ATI.
<icesword> iancp, vmware,what product you use?vmware workstation or vmware server
<nickrud> Sinnerman: don't know what to say. When I installed that driver, I used http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Sinnerman> nickrud it just won't give me 3D acceleration. and i read somewhere that it did not support my chipset. is that an updated restricted driver?
<nickrud> Sinnerman: 8.37.6 supports the express 200
<gan> xen-ubuntu-server installed in my system but it is not working? i followed the document then also?
<iancp> actually im not using anything right now
<nickrud> Sinnerman: 200m , I read back. Not sure
<iancp> just looking around forums comparing vmare, virtualbox, qemu, kvm, etc
<icesword> iancp, that depends?how many ram you have
<iancp> in looking it seems virtualbox and vmware player is better in most instance
<iancp> 1 gb only
<nickrud> iancp: vmware-server works nicely, I've heard good things about virtualbox and plan on trying it. There's a technique for converting vmware images to virtualbox.
<icesword> iancp, you know,virtualbox is free,yeah it is good,you can use virtualbox
<iancp> some says its slower than vbox?
<nickrud> iancp: you definitely want more mem.
<Sinnerman> nickrud hmm...
<Laughed> hey guys
<Sinnerman> nickrud well, the only other option i've got left would seem for me to go the .deb way. which i'd not bothered with previously because running the installer seemed to work just fine.
<iancp> nickrud: yeah youre right :)
<icesword> iancp, no,listen to me,i even use vmware to run ubuntu 7.10 in 100m ram
<nickrud> Sinnerman: more involved, but it integrates better into the system and has easy removal. I detest having stray, unmanaged files in my root
<Sinnerman> nickrud i do too, but im not averse to one or two exceptions.
<iancp> icesword: really? and it runs smooth?
<nickrud> Sinnerman: /usr/local, I have a couple compiled things there. But in /lib/modules?  eecchh
<kaiorafael> hello guys, i'm having a strange behavior in my gnome destktop, now all icons located at Desktop when i double click it opens with gedit, how do i make default behavior of whatever.desktop file back?
<icesword> iancp, not really,it only can run,but couldn't called multitask system right then
<iancp> i get into these forums and most of them are kind of outdated
<DARKGuy> is there any GUI app to do a search & replace in files?
<Laughed> Can i jump in and ask a question
<icesword> iancp, but you have 1g ram,it is enough,i recommend you try virtualbox,though it will use more ram than vmware
<icesword> Laughed, shoot
<nickrud> Laughed: absolutely. No asking, other than the actual question is ever needed
<iancp> i saw on one site that can optimize vmware: Open Virtual Machine Tools
<Laughed> I am a complete newb to linux so I want to say inadvance thanks to any patience you can extend me
<iancp> is that any good?
<Laughed> lol, thanks ice, nick
<prince_jammys> you're welcome
<icesword> iancp, what you want
<iancp> one thing im having second thought about virtualbox is that it seems it doesn't support directx
<Laughed> Its my first install of ubuntu and it keeps freezing at the select and install software phase
<iancp> and direct3d
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, search and replace? as in text?
<icesword> iancp, it does?sorry, i am not sure
<nickrud> Laughed: did you run the disk check on the startup screen?
<Laughed> yes i did and the md5sum check as well, both okay
<icesword> iancp, you know vmware workstation is payware
<iancp> oh ok, thanks icesword
<DARKGuy> iancp, D3D doesn't but I've been able to play Total Annihilation and Diablo II through it. No D3D though (I dunno if TA is D3D though... maybe it's a reaaaally old version)
<iancp> icesword: yup
<DARKGuy> AnRkey_, yes, a text inside a bunch of files
<iancp> is it different speed-wise to vmware player?
<iancp> which i know is free
<nickrud> Laughed: ctl-alt-f4 (or f8, I never can remember) has a log of what's happening during the install, might give you a clue
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, if you want to automate it you can read up on "sed"
<iancp> and vmware server also: is free!
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, if you want to do it one file at a time then use gedit
<icesword> iancp, vmware player is only a player,you can only use it to open that virtual system
<nickrud> Laughed: although I'm not an install expert, I only install once a blue moon
<iancp> how bout vmware-server?
<Laughed> okay i hit CTRLALTF4
<Laughed> sorry bout caps
<Laughed> but the screen is clipped
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, Ctrl + H in gedit
<Laughed> brb
<DARKGuy> AnRkey_, yeah I have been suggested about sed, but I don't want anything commandline, I need something GUI - unless you know how do I access files in Sed through gnome's connect-to-server feature? and thanks for the gedit suggestion but I'm looking for a more automated way, there are hundreds of html files I need to do the replace in.
<nickrud> Laughed: should be wrap around
<icesword> iancp, yeh,it is free also,vmware-server,try it if you are curious what to use
<iancp> i'm sorry if asking it here, people in the virtualbox channel doesn't respond hehehe
<prince_jammys> DARKGuy: there's also a command "replace" for simple search and replace
<n2diy> nickrud: found it thanks to the folks in #perl and #linux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<icesword> iancp, no,you are welcome,just feel free to ask
<nickrud> iancp: you might want to ask for more info on #ubuntu-offtopic, I think I see a couple people that use vm's regularly there
<Laughed> okay, sorry had to get out the remote and push the image up so i could read the text
<iancp> oh ok
<DARKGuy> iancp, personally, the performance I've gotten in VBox compared to VMWare Player/Server is about a speed increase of 150%, not mentioning the lighter load on the OS (IMHO)
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, I am looking now
<Laughed> this seems simple now.
<DARKGuy> AnRkey_, thanks in advance :)
<DARKGuy> prince_jammys, yeah, but does that work with gnome's connect-to-server feature?
<icesword> DARKGuy, you mean virtualbox is fast than vmware?
<gan> xen-ubuntu-server installed in my system but it is not working? i followed the document then also?
<icesword> faster
<Laughed> its asking: The default action is to keep your current version.... (thats clipped to the right and doesnt wrap around)
<prince_jammys> DARKGuy: i don't know what that feature is
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, I think regexxer might do what you want to do
<Laughed> but my options are y/i/n/o/d/z
<Laughed> Im thinking no
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy,  sudo apt-get install regexxer
<Sinnerman> nickrud i think maybe my problem lies in blacklisting the modules. im not entirely sure why wasn't the case previously. but it probably is now.
<nickrud> Laughed: wow, that's really odd that you're getting that question. The answer would be no
<iancp> DARKGuy: actually im leaning towards vbox since its open soure
<Laughed> its just giving me carriage retuns
<DARKGuy> icesword, in my experience yes, I use Windows in VBox as secondary OS with seamless windows and I only have 512Mb RAM, and everything is pretty smooth (I had to switch from Ext3 to XFS though, so the load on HD was less and my OS could get responsive - not VBox dependant though, it happened to me in almost any app :p)
<Laughed> not responding
<overglow> i have gnome right now but for some reason when i install KDE my wireless wont work. My wireless network will show up in Kwifi but it wont ever assign me an ip and i think that is my prob but im not sure, any ideas?
<nickrud> I wouldn't expect it to. That's a question only asked during upgrades, and ubuntu has supressed those as much as possible. I'm stumped.
<Sinnerman> why. let me go play around with this.
<DARKGuy> AnRkey_, is that GUI?
<Laughed> im gonna have to start over. thanks though. that log really put things in perspectivve
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, it is
<gan> xen-ubuntu-server installed in my system but it is not working? i followed the document then also?
<kenny> duuudes
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, the CLI tool, sed, is awesome and powerful
<icesword> DARKGuy, yes,i want to say virtualbox is good,at all,it is free,but you know,you cannot run virtualbox in 256m ram,coz it does a not good enough mem management
<Hewus> Hello everyone. Does anyone know a program that logs the traffic passing through a network interface? Text based is fine. I remember using NetLimiter on Windows which did the job.
<AnRkey_> DARKGuy, expand your horizons, try something new :D
<Laughed> well, Im registering as I am sure ill need to come back. thanks again you guys, ice, nick
<icesword> AnRkey_, what good?
<nickrud> Laughed: you're welcome for the teensy bit I did ;)
<phoenix24> How can I use "git" from behind a firewall proxy ?
<AnRkey_> icesword, what good ? < ?
<DARKGuy> AnRkey_, yeah, I've gotten a lot of sed suggestions in the past :D but I don't know how to access the files where they are in console, I've never been able to unless it's been through nautilus, since it's like ftp://user@address:21/
<icesword> AnRkey_, you just told DARKGuy to try some thing good,i am just curious what you said "good"
<DARKGuy> icesword, well yeah, it's horrid to use in 256RAM but so is VMWare, or any other kind of virtualization program! they're RAM eaters
<iancp> has anyone run any windows cad program through vbox smoothly?
<kulnes> What can I use for creating a floppy image from a zip file?
<AnRkey_> icesword, <AnRkey_> DARKGuy, expand your horizons, try something new :D
<iancp> like autocad, max?
<overglow> anyone know?
<icesword> DARKGuy, believe it or not,i have 256m ram in total,but you know i use vmware to run ubuntu 7.10 in 100m ram,heeh
<Skarpz> AnRkey: I want to expand my horizons and try something new :)
<AnRkey_> icesword, I suggested that he try a tool called sed
<AnRkey_> Skarpz, try vista :D
<DigitalNinja> I'm running Gutsy and trying to get Amarok to output audio to my USB headset. Is there a way to do this?
<DARKGuy> icesword, o_O with X and all??
<icesword> AnRkey_, i see,it is a powerful tool,but he need to learn it,before it acts powerfully
<bluebanana> what do you guys think about EDUP brand wireless LAN PCI adapter?
<magnetron> iancp: very few programs run through vbox smoothly
<DARKGuy> icesword, true o,o
<icesword> DARKGuy, yes,ubuntu 7.10,gnome,but it cannot be called multi-task system right then
<iancp> magnetron: how'bout vmware?
<DARKGuy> icesword, hehe I figured XD... but pretty cool to know though :D
<Skarpz> AnRkey: I might try Vista but I'll have it dual booted when I get a new PC
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: does your usb soundcard work with ALSA's snd-usb-audio?
<magnetron> iancp: could be smoother
<iancp> oh ok
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: it's a soundcard like any other
<erawfish_> bluebanana: what chip is on it? card brands mean nothing under linux
<icesword> magnetron, you said vmware is smoother,what you are refering to,workstation or server
<bluebanana> erawfish_: i see. let me check.
<Flyerfye> I tried to install the pptpconfig package but it wont install because I am missing two other libraries which wont install because they are not the right data structure fro my AMD64
<DigitalNinja> erawfish_: I got the USB headset working with Gnome applications. However, Amarok is using the OSS driver. If I try to switch it to ALSA it says there's no driver.
<Flyerfye> suggestions?
<magnetron> icesword: i did not say that vmware is smoother.
<icesword> magnetron, then what you said?
<erawfish_> Flyerfye: pastebin the full error and apt-cache policy of involved packages
<Laughed> lol
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: ALSA has OSS emulation too
<magnetron> icesword: i said vmware could be smoother than vbox
<erawfish_> magnetron: and on what do you base this? do you have vmware's source?
<DigitalNinja> erawfish_: I'm not able to change the device.
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: did I say you should?
<mademelaugh> magnetron, yes,that is the point,on what case?
<DigitalNinja> erawfish_: It gives me /dev/dsp or /dev/sound/dsp
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: yes, standard OSS device
<AnRkey_> mademelaugh, http://sed.sourceforge.net/grabbag/tutorials/sed1line.txt
<mademelaugh> AnRkey_, k
<bluebanana> erawfish_: I don't know
<mademelaugh> AnRkey_, what ?sed?is it hard,i even cannot use vim?
<erawfish_> bluebanana: your question is pretty much OT and unanswerable to boot
<bluebanana> erawfish_: i'm trying to buy one online
<DigitalNinja> erawfish_: Well, that device doesn't play on my USB headphones
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: do you have the OSS emulation loaded like I told you?
<DigitalNinja> erawfish_: Do you have a package name for that?
<AnRkey_> mademelaugh, I consider myself and medium to advanced user and i even hate vim (it's fine, nothing wrong with it, don't bash my head in)
<erawfish_> DigitalNinja: there is none. part of the kernel
<Gide0n> hi
<DigitalNinja> erawfish_: That what is it you want me to do?
<Flyerfye> is there some protocol I have to follow when posting my error?
<Laughed> whats vim ??? (sorry om here tolearn)
<Gide0n> I have a question about routing in ubuntu lts
<Gide0n> who could help me?
<mademelaugh> DARKGuy, thx
<erawfish_> !help | Gide0n
<ubotu> Gide0n: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erawfish_> !ask | Gide0n
<ubotu> Gide0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gide0n> thank you
<kulnes> !mtools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flyerfye> is there some protocol I have to follow when posting my error?
<erawfish_> !paste | Flyerfye
<ubotu> Flyerfye: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kulnes> how do I convert a zip file to .img or .flp format?
<erawfish_> kulnes: unzip it?
<kulnes> erawfish_, okay and then?
<Pip> Hello
<AnRkey_> mademelaugh, Everyone's first vim session ^C^C^X^X^X^XquitqQ!qdammit[esc]qwertyuiopasdfghjkl;:xwhatDAMN!!!
<erawfish_> kulnes: what are you trying to do?
<eltopo> Hello
<Gibb> how can I run firefox as a different user on my system, with their firefox preferences/bookmarks and all?
<eltopo> ??
<kulnes> erawfish_: Need to create a floppy image
<Pip> They said that 8.04 can be installed on windows OS directly ,is that so ?
<mademelaugh> AnRkey_, i don't understand
<erawfish_> Gibb: gksu
<Gide0n> ok, I have a situation with a server, I'm putting it in place of the router and I have a second network card taht is going to do the dhcp to the rest of the systems on the network
<erawfish_> !wubi | Pip
<ubotu> Pip: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<AnRkey_> nevermind
<DARKGuy> mademelaugh, um, welcome? XD
<Gibb> erawfish_, gksu <user> firefox ?
<Pip> thanks
<Gide0n> so say eth0 is public with one ip, and eth1 is on the lan working as a dhcp server, I need them to work
<erawfish_> Gibb: read the manpage
<Gide0n> right now I have it almost all done
<Gibb> k
<Pip> erawfish_, Only for 8.04 release ?
<erawfish_> Gibb: do you need to do NAT? and if so what do you use to enable NAT?
<erawfish_> Pip: read the link. no for more than that
<supernova_hq> does anyone know how to recover a drive that used to have ext3 partitions and now shows "unused space"?
<kulnes> how do I convert a zip file to .img or .flp format?
<Gide0n> <erawfish_ yeah I need to have it doing nat
<Flyerfye> ok here is the text for my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58461/
<erawfish_> kulnes: I told you already: unpack it
<kulnes> erawfish_ and what do I do after that?
<KPunk> sweet first program ever installign on linux LOL,
<Gibb> erawfish_, huh? I just want to run two instances of firefox
<Gide0n> erawfish_ could I bother you and go private
<erawfish_> !info http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58461/
<Gide0n> I can't really read what you gues are saying
<ubotu> Package httppaste.ubuntu-nl.org58461 does not exist in gutsy
<erawfish_> !info php-pcntl
<ubotu> Package php-pcntl does not exist in gutsy
<wapityyy> was there a recent update that made it impossible to rewrite the eip?
<erawfish_> !info pptpconfig
<ubotu> Package pptpconfig does not exist in gutsy
<Gide0n> and it is a quick question from what I know I need to establish a fixed route
<erawfish_> Flyerfye: not ubuntu. ask whoever gave you the repo
<Flyerfye> I is ubuntu
<Pip> erawfish_, I hope to get some information about wubi's principle and technology
<erawfish_> Gide0n: for NAT? you are wrong
<Gide0n> but I don't know hot to rap it up
<pawan> every time i boot i need to press contl D to start
<Flyerfye> its gutsy gibbons
<erawfish_> Flyerfye: then show me on package.ubuntu.com
<erawfish_> Flyerfye: < ubotu> Package pptpconfig does not exist in gutsy
<Flyerfye> and I see it on my synaptics
<kulnes> how do I CONVERT (NOT EXTRACT)  a zip file to .img or .flp format?
<wapityyy> Ive been working on buffer overflows, but my box wont let me rewrite the eip...
<erawfish_> Flyerfye: I asked you about the apt-cache policy output
<wapityyy> is there a reason? possibly a new patch
<erawfish_> kulnes: not possible
<Bena> yop
<Flyerfye> how do I show that
<erawfish_> wapityyy: stop that
<kulnes> meh
<supernova_hq> anyone in here know much about deleted partitions?
<kevo> sound problem: no sound.  Vosto 1500.  lspci yields an ICH8 Intel HD audio device.  Alsamixergui says "no such device."  Any pointers with which to fix my sound?
<kulnes> Okay
<erawfish_> wapityyy: especially when you don't have a clue as you show here
<wapityyy> erawfish_, stop what
<Gide0n> erawfish_ ok again, eth0 public,   eth1 on a lan dishing out ip's...   I can now ping from outside the internet the eth0 and from inside the lan eth1 but the machines on the lan can't ping the gateway
<erawfish_> wapityyy: talking about hacking and buffer overflows
<kulnes> How do I create a floppy image from a bunch of files?
<mademelaugh> kulnes, technically i think you cannot convert zip to img,i recommend you google zip2img though
<Gide0n> on the internet side
<wapityyy> erawfish_, i am no talking about hacking , i am learning about security as it is part of my course
<Skarpz> Is there an online ubuntu reseller? anyone have a website for one?
<erawfish_> Gide0n: what's the clients' route?
<prince_jammys> wapityyy: wrong channel
<wapityyy> then what channel
<prince_jammys> wapityyy: i have no clue. try #metasploit or something related
<pretender>  In a table Row how do i  change text direction to left to right vertical
<Gide0n> what do you mean by what's the clients route
<erawfish_> kulnes: dd a 1440KB big file, mkfs it with vfat and mount it. then copy over the files to it
<Gide0n> I could give you more or less the ips
<erawfish_> Gide0n: the clien's route
<pretender> in openoffice  In a table Row how do i  change text direction to left to right vertical
<Gide0n> but obvously I can't do taht here on the open
<kulnes> okay.
<erawfish_> Gide0n: I also asked you what you use for NAT and you haven't answered
<Gide0n> that is why I was hoping you could help me in private
<Gide0n> I'm trying to use the ubuntu for nat
<erawfish_> Gide0n: of ocurse you can. if you can't tell others the IPs they have NO business to be on the internet
<erawfish_> Gide0n: ipmasq
<Hitman__> I can't believe everyone's passing up the netfilter response :D
<erawfish_> Gide0n: rather if you can't tell others the IP , then YOU have no business to be in the inet with that IP
<Laughed> what do you mean Hitman
<Gide0n> eth0 is directly connected to a cisco T1 router
<erawfish_> Gide0n: eth0 is a public IP, eth1 is a non routable one?
<Gide0n> erawfish_ ok, could you help me setup the correct command line?
<darkcrab> well, yea, unless your using a proxy, your IP is public
<erawfish_> Hitman__: cause no one should set up NAT with netfilter alone unless he really knows what he's doing
<Gide0n> eth0 is directly on the T1
<erawfish_> Gide0n: read a apt howto
<Flyerfye> how do I show  my apt thingy?
<Gide0n> eth1 is on the lan side dishing out ip's
<Gide0n> that's fine
<Hitman__> better to learn it now
<Gide0n> could you at least point me to a chanel where I could find some help
<Hitman__> than to wish you had later
<Gide0n> the thing is I have only one shot at this
<erawfish_> Gide0n: I just gave you help and your solution
<Nereos> thx nickrud for the tip :) everythings fine now. Im waiting for the other problem lol
<Gide0n> I'm ssh'ing in and I can't afford to miss
<darkcrab> #security
<Gibb> hmmm.. Is it possible to run two different versions of firefox at the same time - one with the credentials and bookmarks of a different user?
<mademelaugh> no
<Gide0n> thanks
<Gide0n> that's fine
<Gide0n> have a good one
<erawfish_> Gide0n: I already told you: yes
<darkcrab> dont see why not gib
<Laughed> GIbbL yes you can
<brambo> i get a error when doing dist-upgrade, can someone help?
<darkcrab> run one in vmware gibb and one on your computer
<brambo> may i post my yahoo name  here?
<erawfish_> !ask | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<murlidhar> is it better if i recompile my existing kernel
<Laughed> they act independently of each other.
<erawfish_> murlidhar: no
<Laughed> one doesnt over write the otehr
<glance> anyone here that have successfully installed hardy with fai?
<Gibb> erawfish_, Im getting a weird error when I try gksu -u <user> firefox
<erawfish_> !hardy | fai
<ubotu> fai: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<brambo> When I try to do sudo get-apt dist-upgrade i always get errors and now I cannot get my system updates or anything
<murlidhar> erawfish_: won't it increase the performance during boot
<user6> CE_SMP
<Gibb> darkcrab, isnt there another way by switching users or something?
<darkcrab> you can switch profiles I think
<erawfish_> murlidhar: from the question you ask you will break your ubuntu when building your own kernel. you can do it but I doubt it will be successful
<Gibb> ohh, I forgot about that
<Nereos> How can i check if my video card has the right driver ?
<erawfish_> Nereos: check Xorg.0.log
<darkcrab> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager
<murlidhar> erawfish_: so should i compile kernel from different source?
<l815> my screen glitches when i launch an app from the panel, can i fix this?
<timothywcrane> Is there anyway to disable callto: links from calling gnomemeeting by default?
<Nereos> oki crawfish
<kulnes> whats the command for mtools to make a floppy image from a set of files in a directory?
<timothywcrane> when clicked on in Firefox?
<brambo> when i type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, it tells me you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a" to fix the problem ,but i do and it don't do nothing
<erawfish_> murlidhar: you shouldn't compile one at all. and it's generally not supported to compile your own
<brambo> dpkg was interrupted
<erawfish_> brambo: start to give FULL info for a change or you never get help
<Laughed> what info does he need to add?
<brambo> erawfish_: i am giving all info i can tell
<golemz> I has a question.  how can i boot my ubuntu 7.10 in CLI mode without X, and make that the default behavior?  have removed the gfx card from a system and want to run it headless
<erawfish_> golemz: remove S99gdm from /etc/rc2.d/
<erawfish_> golemz: or and S??gdm from there
<golemz> that's the gnome desktop manager..?
<golemz> i'll try it!
<Laughed> If my first ubuntu failed, should I use the "Rescue a broken system" on my second try
<Laughed> sorry, if my first ubuntu install failed
<phoenix24> How can I check the details(Maintainers etc.) of a package already installed on my computer ?
<erawfish_> Laughed: failed how
<erawfish_> phoenix24: apt-cache show
<Laughed> it froze at 85% on the "Select and install software" phase
<Laughed> for more than an hour.
<golemz> rather than rescue, install again!
<Laughed> I used ctrlaltf4 and saw that a question was being asked in teh background but it would not respond to my answers
<murlidhar> oki installed kde4-core in ubuntu (package size 110mb) and when i sudo apt-get autoremove kde4-core only 64mb of it is removed. why so?
<Peddy> can somebody please tell me where I can find the Firefox files the files are browser/base/content/browser.js and browser/base/content/browser-context.inc?
<Laughed> Note: Im using text mode for the install
<sap> Hi , the X-Sane image scanner works only with admin privileges. In user mode it doesn't detect the HP PSC 1510 scanner and when I run it through terminal (again in normal mode) it gives the error: "Segmentation fault: Core Dumped".  Any ideas/suggestions what might be wrong?
<Skarpz> My friend wants to buy an ubuntu computer online, do you know of any reseller websites?
<stitches> Laughed: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-289472.html
<JonZenor> What is the config file for bash?
<dredhammer> Can someone give me the url for a listing of linux supported hardware specifically working video cards?
<JonZenor> I want to add an alias
<erawfish_> !hcl | dredhammer
<ubotu> dredhammer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sap> Skarpz, Try dell (usa) , also http://www.system76.com/
<murlidhar> oki installed kde4-core in ubuntu (package size 110mb) and when i sudo apt-get autoremove kde4-core only 64mb of it is removed. why so?
<erawfish_> Skarpz: dell
<stitches> Skarpz: system76.com and dell.com/linux
<Laughed> Skarpz: Best bet is to tell him to shop for the hardware and opt  out for the included OS package
<dredhammer> thank you erawfish_
<Laughed> probably save him a good $200
<Skarpz> thanks
<erawfish_> Laughed: it won't
<Laughed> then he'll just need your help installing Ubuntu
<Laughed> era: sorry?? I
<erawfish_> Laughed: it will save him at most 50USD and rarely at that. usually it's the same price
<Laughed> really
<Laughed> sorry for the bad advice then
<prince_jammys> yeah even a windows licence is less than 200 on one of those OEM machines
<prince_jammys> license*
<Laughed> I havent shopped for a pc in a minute but thats the way it was about a year, no two years ago
<erawfish_> Laughed: it wasn't like this back then either
<jesse> is there any way to put videos and pictures on my ipod the same way banshee can put music on there?
<jesse> actually...
<jesse> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<DARKGuy> lol
<Laughed> it was in my area
<DARKGuy> self-help ftw
<iskaldur> hi, im having some keyboard problems -- the keyboard works fine on the splash screen (i can login), but then it stops responding. any ideas? (ive tried switching the usb port and trying other keyboards -- not a ps2 one yet, tho -- but nothing works)
<erawfish_> Laughed: OEM windows never costs more than 100USD
<Laughed> I remember distinctly, because i wasnt onto linux or alt OS's and I laughed about it asking well if I dont have windows what would I use.
<jesse> iskaldur: its not one of those really strange keyboards that need special drivers is it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 50usd
<Laughed> but whatever
<iskaldur> jesse: nope
<erawfish_> Laughed: then that store rips its customers off
<kimmey2k3> Is it possible to change default charset in terminal to ISO 8859-1 from UTF8?
<Laughed> who knows
<riotkittie> iskaldur: do you have a ps2 mouse plugged in?
<iskaldur> riotkittie: no, its usb also
<riotkittie> int that case, i'm clueless.   logitech? microsoft? some other brand?
<magnetron> kimmey2k3: did you choose ISO 8859-1 at install?
<prince_jammys> !locale | kimmey2k3
<ubotu> kimmey2k3: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<iskaldur> riotkitte: the keyboard is the standard dell keyboard that came with my comp
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iskaldur> riotkittie: also, the keyboard has worked before (ie, ive been running this for about a year) and i dont think i installed anything new
<Nereos> erawfish_: im in  Xorg.0.log and ... i dont know where to see if everythings good ....
<erawfish_> Nereos: what videocard?
<Nereos> nvidia 8800GTS 640Mo
<Laughed> stitches: while I appreciate the link
<Laughed> it doesnt solve my problem or anyones problem in that thread
<Laughed> so, should I use resue a broken system for a failed ubuntu install
<Finnish> Hello
<skavez> how do i find out the exact size of a file with the terminal?
<stdin> skavez: ls -l
<Finnish> I don't have permissions to my storage drive
<Finnish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58462/
<Finnish> How can I change it?
<skavez> stdin: thanks
<con-man> I love betsplits
<con-man> !netsplit
<Laughed> damn its late
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<demenor> con-man kkkkkkkkkkk
<con-man> !netsplit
<erawfish_> Nereos: then look for the nvidia driver
<Finnish> Here is my fstab
<Finnish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58463/
<erawfish_> Nereos: glxconfig
<Skarpz> Thanks, I'm leaving, bye
<erawfish_> fix: give the mountpoint proper ownership
<mademelaugh> Finnish,what is your problem
<erawfish_> mademelaugh: he's gone
<mademelaugh> i see
<mademelaugh> !
<demenor> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<smacky> i am trying to set up thunder bird but when i click on a link to email a company Evoulion pops up how do I stop that and just use thunderbird
<Laughed> hey: During Install the base system phase, I get this "Warning: file:///cdrom/pool/main/u/udev/udev_113-0Ubuntu16_amd64.deb was corrupt
<Laughed> should I continue or go back
<smacky> and this dont work as well  sudo apt-get remove Evoultion Mail
<prince_jammys> smacky: did you look at your browser settings?
<bazhang> Laughed: sounds like a CD issue if this is your initial install
<smacky> duh no lol
<Laughed> this isnt, but it si, my first attempt at an install failed later on
<praktikum_> bodat
<smacky> what setting am i looking fpr ?
<smacky> for *
<prince_jammys> smacky: default app to open emails with :)
<prince_jammys> smacky: or rather to send emails with
<prince_jammys> smacky: if it's not in the browser settings ....
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | smacky then try this
<ubotu> smacky then try this: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Laughed> is there an easier, alternate way to install Ubuntu outside of the alternate version on the website
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Laughed> for something that is supposed to be easy this is becoming very problematic
<os2mac> ouch.
<Werdna> Laughed: tried the ordinary CD?
<tarelerulz> I am compiling gyachi  and I get this error . I have no idea what it means http://rafb.net/p/48r2xK61.html  check it out plz
<prince_jammys> Laughed: what's going on?
<erawfish_> tarelerulz: it means nothing since the error is missing
<smacky> -desktop:~$ !defaultapp |
<smacky> bash: !defaultapp: event not found
<bazhang> Laughed: there is the minimal cd only 9MB
<prince_jammys> smacky: ?
<Laughed> its been a long day. I gave up on the original version and am trying to install a clean version. It freezes constantly during the Select and Install software phase. The most it has gotten to was 85%.
<Laughed> Links, and forums report bugs  but no solutions
<smacky> bash: !defaultapp: event not found
<Laughed> I think ill opt for the lite verison
<Laughed> hopefully Ill have better success
<prince_jammys> smacky: it's not a shell commmand, it's for the irc bot here
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp
<g1> I'm trying to run the command sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and when it asks for my password the terminal wont let me enter anything but enter in, and after tells me that I entered the wrong password. Any advice?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Laughed
<Laughed> thanks baz
<prince_jammys> g1: use gksudo
<mademelaugh> Laughed, why you try netinstall,it is damn slow
<bazhang> no worries Laughed ;]
<bashca> hi there
<Darkmystere> Why arent the new ATI Drivers with AIGLX Not supported? i can do lots of things like acctually have direct rendering play most games  use Raindrop affect without killing my self with lag...  Use Compiz-Fusion with games like i said with regular fglrx id have to use failsafe gnome just to play something like regnum online
<mademelaugh> ................
<smacky> oh sry
<Laughed> i dont follow mademe
<erawfish_> Darkmystere: the drivers weren't out when feisty was made
<g1> you mean type in gksudo instead of sudo?
<bashca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealplayerInstallationMethods    i follow this  instructions but no change ???  stile totem%$
<prince_jammys> g1: use gksudo for graphical (gnome) apps
<Darkmystere> erawfish, mmhmm and..?
<tarelerulz> well here is the  out put for sudo make for gyachi.1.1.26 http://rafb.net/p/o4UGgE10.html see what you get from that ? Thanks by the way
<prince_jammys> g1: yes, instead of sudo
<Lleumas> How do you set movies to have the live preview thumbnail type thing?
<mademelaugh> f
<mademelaugh> u
<mademelaugh> c
<mademelaugh> k
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<g1> ok thanks prince
<Amaranth> ubotu split :P
<Amaranth> might not be able to op soon, better do it now
<bazhang> language mademelaugh
<mademelaugh> hoho,ubotu is sleeping
<demenor> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mademelaugh> Amaranth, you !called the bot!
<Darkmystere> Can some  one help me get hibernate working i have ATI Raedon Xpress 200M Series
<mademelaugh> in fact,i just remembered botman in CS like to themselves mademelaugh
<Amaranth> Darkmystere: Abandon all hope, ye who enter here
<bazhang> offtopic mademelaugh
<Amaranth> whoa
<Amaranth> Darkmystere: Abandon all hope, ye who enter here
<mademelaugh> ok
<cuong> heloo
<bazhang> hi cuong!
<mademelaugh> bazhang, sorry
<bazhang> no worries mademelaugh
<ttotally> i need to set up dhcp but have to download it first. anyone know where there are docs about how to set  up cable with ubuntu .. by hand so to speak
<ttotally> Orakio, how to go about it?
<bazhang> ttotally: you mean cable modem internet? or ethernet?
<Laughed> if I use Ubuntu lLTS will I be missing anything and can I upgrade
<Geoffrey2> if I'm reading this right, AC_CHECK_LIB checks for a particular function inside a header file?
<Darkmystere> Amaranth, Huh?
<ttotally> i think it's ethernet
<Amaranth> Darkmystere: If you're using fglrx you've already lost, if you're using ati it barely supports that thing at all
<bazhang> Laughed: if you use 6.0.6 or 8.0.4--the latter is alpha 5 right now but if you use 6.0.6 there is a one-step direct upgrade path
<Laughed> good thank you again baz, this has been really frustrating
<ttotally> well, ... it's a cable modem with a cord to my box's ethernet port
<bazhang> ttotally: well just plug it in, it should be recognized
<Laughed> i must have 6 or 7 Ubunut cds on my desk
<Darkmystere> Amaranth, lol well its working pretty well for me and dont go all !worksforme on meh :p  every thing  works for me really it works better then the older fglrx just need to get hibernate work cant i like hibernate to ram?
<ttotally> bazhang, i did but it's not ...
<ttotally> i didn't set up networking during the install
<bazhang> ttotally: hot plug or when you started up with it plugged in; you will need to go into the network setting to set it up if not
<ttotally> bazhang, booted with it. where are the network settings in ubuntu?
<smacky> i figure it out it was this change your preferred email client in "Preferred
<smacky> Applications" to Thunderbird!
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> priceybot: part
<Hobbsee> thought ubotu wasn't back yet
<bazhang> just a second ttotally let me boot my gnome box
<ttotally> bazhang, i found something under sys admin or something like that but it only had choices for wireless or a dialup
<ttotally> bazhang, k
<bazhang> ttotally: hmm; under system administration network I have just wireless and wired; what does ifconfig show you in terminal?
<prashant_> how to copy deb file in ubuntu
<ttotally> just a loopback
<bazhang> weird
<bazhang> ttotally: hang on a sec let me check something
<ttotally> it looked like the wired part was just for a dialup
<ttotally> k
<prashant_> how to copy deb file in ubuntu
<ttotally> this is a new install and ubuntu doesn't seem to have the same files for this as gentoo does
<ttotally> so i'm not sure where to get started
<Laughed> baz: Im so sorry, can i have that link again for the ubuntu lite
<bazhang> Network Tools" > select the Network device e.g. "Ethernet interface (eth0)" > then click "Configure". Make sure your "Connection Settings" are set to DHCP and the "Enable this connection" checkbox has been ticked. ttotally
<bazhang> just a sec Laughed
<prashant_> how to copy deb file in frm desktop to archive
<Laughed> no worries
<prashant_> r u getting me
<ttotally> okay, so "network tools" .. great thnx a lot
<prashant_> r u getting me
<bluebanana> i solved it, mardeg
<bluebanana> thanks
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Laughed
<Laughed> ty
<bazhang> ttotally: you find it?
<prashant_> how to copy deb file  frm desktop to archive
<bazhang> no worries Laughed ;]
<Laughed> should I go with gutsy or dapper drake
<prashant_> r u getting me
<bazhang> prashant_: use the command cp unless you want to move it mv
<ttotally> that box isn't up right now, but i'll go find it in a minute ..... sounds straightforward, just didn't know where to look for it
<prashant_> kkkkkkk
<bazhang> Laughed: gutsy would be better choice depending on your hardware and ram--how much ram what cpu
<prashant_> bazhang
<prashant_> how to install deb file
<Laughed> amd64... ram 1.4
<bazhang> Laughed: then gutsy for sure--though you can run 32 or 64 bit on that
<prashant_> bazhang r u getting me
<Laughed> yeah, iwas gonna ask, would i really see a difference if i use the 64bit OS
<bazhang> prashant just a sec
<BananaMon> hey guys...I'm having trouble running the adesklets_installer .......... When I run it, the gui runs in the terminal but is not functional and give me errors like File "/usr/local/bin/adesklets_in
<BananaMon> any ideas?
<prashant_> bazhang r u getting me
<Laughed> wow, that mini iso was really fast
<prashant_> how to install deb file
<_ruben> prashant_: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<bazhang> prashant_: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<prashant_> by sudo apt-get install
<bazhang> Laughed: not much of a difference if you have less than 4GB of ram or dont want to heavy video compositing
<bazhang> prashant_: what package
<Laughed> figured, baz your a great asset thanl you
<prashant_> ndiswapper
<BananaMon> does anyone have any ideas about my problem?
<ttotally> bazhang, wow. that was just tooo easy ... i feel kind o stoopid lol
<ttotally> bazhang, thnx again
<prashant_> ndiswrapper
<prashant_> bazhang ndiswarpper
<bazhang> prashant_: do an apt-cache search ndiswrapper for files to install--not sure if that is optional or not
<bazhang> ttotally: no worries ;]
<prashant_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<prashant_> thanx
<bazhang> prashant you can also search packages.ubuntu.com to see if it is in your version
<edan> hghfd
<g1> hey does anyone know how to get the standby and hibernate to work on a laptop?
<mavi-> g2, seems to be a bug in gutsy, havent got it to work either
<mavi-> i just hold my hopes for hardy
<mademelaugh> not a bug
<bazhang> g1 those are one of the big weaknesses in Linux; some can get it going and some cannot; I have yet to do it but some report success--what model and make laptop?
<g1> dang
<mademelaugh> but a problem
<g1> toshiba satellite m45
<g1> everything else works fine now
<bazhang> g1 hang on a second
<g1> ok
<Flyer> How do I see images in ubuntu?
<Flyer> Let me rephrase that, how do I see images on mozilla in ubuntu
<mademelaugh> what?
<mademelaugh> ohhh
<Laughed> nice
<prince_jammys> i still don't get it
<Laughed> lol
<mademelaugh> lol
<prince_jammys> rephrase one more time
<sergevn> me neither
 * Laughed is in learning mode,
<Flyer> Images wont long on mozilla
<Flyer> load*
<sergevn> Flyer: do you mean how to view images in Firefox?
<prince_jammys> Flyer: you can't view any images when you surf with firefox?
<Flyer> yes
<Flyer> thats what I mean
<prince_jammys> strange
<mavi-> mademelaugh: why does it have a bug-number in ubuntus bug-tracker if it isnt a bug?
<bazhang> g1 some success with that model it seems:--> http://www.cantrip.org/toshiba-m45.html
<neeto> How do I open a port using the command line?
<mademelaugh> mavi-, no,i mean,it is a problem for linux to hibernate,just wait someone to work out it
<g1> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> http://tuxmobil.org/toshiba.html g1 here is more info if you wish
<_GeNomiCGirLz21_> ce_libra
<mavi-> mademelaugh: no, its a specific, actual bug that hinders me =)
<Laughed> bazhang is there kudos or rep I can give you some where?
<mavi-> but yeah, linux had problems with hibernate some 5-6 years ago
<mavi-> didnt thought it would come back now tho
<mademelaugh> mavi-, for me,i just think linux cannot hibernate
<mavi-> it can
<mavi-> oh, for you
<mavi-> i was kinda shocked as it worked perfectly in the previous three ubuntu releases
<mavi-> silly thing to break
<bazhang> Laughed:  just go to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ and add new ideas you have for ubuntu ;]
<Laughed> during install, if I press crrl alt f4 it brings me to the log screen
<Laughed> how do i get back
<mavi-> Laughed: ctrl-alt-F7
<Laughed> that didnt work
<mavi-> try f6 then
<mavi-> your graphical terminal is on one of them
<mademelaugh> use tab to hit back
<mademelaugh> i think it is
<mademelaugh> ...
<Laughed> nope, I used ctrl alt and all f's nothing, tab nothing, induhvidual f's cause an input in the cmd line
<Laughed> and i think I broke the install
<bazhang> Laughed: is this the minimal install? you need to add ubuntu-desktop or what not you know
<Laughed> aactually ctrl alt f6 brings me to a blank screen
<Taggnostr> hello
<Laughed> nice, sorry guys, babe in the woods here
<Taggnostr> I have a folder and konquer says that its size is 15208663 bytes or 14.5 MB (actually they should be MiB), I tried with du -b and it says 15196758, du -h says 16M (instead than 14.5) and du -H says 17M (instead than 15.2), is this normal?
<bazhang> Laughed: minimal?
<Laughed> yep
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Laughed
<TrustNoOne> in wine hq, it says latest steam should work with it, but i cant get it to startup after install (and yes i open iexplore in wine before instal)
<Taggnostr> does someone know why du returns that values?
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: did you configwine or wineconfig (forgot the command) first?
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, no i did "wine iexplore "url"" to open iexplore, then i go "wine start steaminstall.msi"
<bazhang> Taggnostr: running out of hard drive space? is this really crucial?
<bazhang> TrustNoOne: you need to config wine the first time you run it iirc
<TrustNoOne> bazhang, i have installed apps with wine before, its not the first time i run it
<Taggnostr> I'm just writing an article about binary and decimal prefixes and I'd like to understand how ubuntu use them
<bazhang> Taggnostr: that sounds more like a generic linux question
<Taggnostr> I tried to ask on #linux but they dind't answer me
<Taggnostr> didn't*
<bazhang> Taggnostr: sorry I have no clue ;]
<Taggnostr> I can't figure out how du can return that values :\
<Taggnostr> and I don't think that du is broken, though I can't find why
<Taggnostr> do you know some other tools that let me check the size of a file or something similar?
<Taggnostr> I also used dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=1MB count=10 and it use the prefix in the right way
<DaftPunk> ive never seen it this dead in here before
<xeer> im on a live cd right now,  7.10 and im trying to get this installed on my fakeraid. problem i'm having is that dmraid does not recognize my drives as a raid. i want to retrieve the raid meta info manually but fdisk (-u -l /dev/sda) says it can't open the device. the partition manage reads it fine though. what could be wrong?
<Sinnerman> DaftPunk it _IS_ sunday :P.
<DaftPunk> Sinnerman, no its wednesday
<Sinnerman> DaftPunk :/ damn.
<DaftPunk> Sinnerman, are you that much out of the loop? :p
<Sinnerman> DaftPunk if would appear so. man. accumulated hours of sleep depreviation are starting to tell. sorry. offtopic.
<DaftPunk> ya, last night i had 4 hrs of sleep, and i worked all day, got home at 5:30 and slept for 6 hours... now im awake all night
<xeer> great to hear you got some sleep, but why wont fdisk read my drive?
<DaftPunk> kanye west is a loser!
<DaftPunk> xeer, i dunno, maybe its illiterate? ^_^
<DaftPunk> xeer make sure you are root (su root)
<fabri> hi i'm new to ubuntu
<fabri> i need help with a couple of things
<bazhang> DaftPunk: cut it out
<DaftPunk> ?
<fabri> i can´t hear anything
<fabri> i think i might not have the audio drivers installed
<DaftPunk> !sound | fabri
<fabri> but i don´t know how to figure that out
<fabri> sorry, how?
<DaftPunk> dang where is ubotu
<fabri> sorry, what do you mean by !sound
<fabri> DaftPunk what do you mean by that?
<DaftPunk> fabri, there is a bot, its called ubotu and it is supposed to put out links for sound issues with that command, but its not in the channel for some reason
<Pip> Is it normal that some gif pictures are not shown well in IE 7 running on ubuntu ,with sawtooth edge ?
<bazhang> Pip: this is in wine?
<fabri> do you know how can i find out about that
<fabri> i have a toshiba satellite
<fabri> and they dont provide any support for linux
<bazhang> fabri open a terminal and type alsamixer and make nothing is muted
<fabri> also, what could i use to see if my webcam was recognized?
<Pip> bazhang, Yes
<fabri> i got he master in 00 and cant change that
<bazhang> Pip: not really sure there as I use firefox; you can ask others here or visit #winehq
<fabri> pcm and mic are 100 each
<Pip> No problem
<DaftPunk> i want to format unpartition space with hfs+ but gparted has that area greyed out?
<pppZero> eth0 isnt showing up when i boot, i have to issue ifup eth0 manually every time, how can i fix this?
<bazhang> pppZero: have you gone to network tools and configured eth0?
<neeto> How can I open a port on my machine?
<shaap> hi everyone
<bazhang> have to head out for a bit--will be back in an hour or so
<Laughed_> later baz
<Laughed_> we'll be lost till you get back
<fabri> !sound
<pppZero> bazhang, in the gui, no, it is setup correctly though, `ifup eth0` brings the interface up with its proper IP/routes/etc (ie, its not getting a dhcp lease)
<DaftPunk> fabri what was your sound prob
<DaftPunk> fabri, reinstall alsa drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<fabri> sound prob?
<fabri> oh i just dont have any sound at all
<fabri> that is
<poolie> my X61s running hardy has become insanely slow with a recent upgrade
<poolie> particularly for disk io - now nearly 10m to boot, and hours to fsck
<DaftPunk> fabri, yeah just look at that site, it tells you how to reinstall the drivers *fresh*
<jms1989> I have a question.
<jms1989> Can I resize my root partition to allow me to create a new partition for my /home directory?
<fabri> thanks a lot!
<fabri> i´m on it
<poolie> could this be connected to the 'irqpoll' kernel option or something similar?
<poolie> jms1989: yes, you can
<poolie> jms, you can use resize2fs, then resize the partition
<jms1989> I have my windows and my swap partition behind my home partition.
<jms1989> *err root
<poolie> you might also want to look at LVM
<DaftPunk> i want to format unpartition space with hfs+ but gparted has that area greyed out, so how can i format with hfs+ ?
<erawfish_> DaftPunk: partition it?
<jms1989> poolie: What is LVM?
<poolie> the Logical Volume Manager
<erawfish_> !lvm
<DaftPunk> erawfish_, i cant, hfs+ is greyed out with gparted
<erawfish_> DaftPunk: get the hfs tools
<DaftPunk> erawfish_, what are the "hfs tools"
<erawfish_> search for them
<DaftPunk> erawfish_, i did, couldnt find nothing
<erawfish_> apt-cache search hfs
<agent_> google.com
<tarelerulz> any of you every try gyach 1.1.0 ?
<shaap> hi, i'm kai mindermann from germany
<shaap> i'm using debian
<poolie> jms1989: it lets you more flexibly reallocate space between logical volumes carrying filesystems
<poolie> shaap: hi
<erawfish_> !anyone | tarelerulz
<shaap> hi poolie
<erawfish_> shaap: #debian or #debian.de then
<shaap> i'm a geek
<shaap> no, now using ubuntu
<shaap> ubuntu rocks!
<poolie> glad you like it
<shaap> much easier to install and maintain
<shaap> anyone using it on servers, too?
<dny> i'd have to agree :]
<poolie> yes
<jms1989> poolie: I don't get it.
<shaap> poolie: oh, cool
<shaap> poolie: are you a system adminitrator?
<shaap> i'm gone
<shaap> cu
<poolie> jml1989: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/whatislvm.html
<poolie> shaap: somewhat
<Geoffrey2> if I need to kill a hung copy of Firefox, what's the command to figure out which process that is?
<Bxus> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and I'm considering removing ubuntu-desktop (and all related packages). Can I easily reinstall it using my 7.10 disc?
<jms1989> poolie: Will windows boot from a lvm setup?
<heng> asd
<heng> anybody?
<dan_> testing
<shaap> yeah, me
<shaap> heng!
<shaap> are you female?
<dgjones> heng, if you've got a question, just ask it, if there's somebody around who can help, I'm sure they will
<DaftPunk> i got gparted to recognize hfs by install hfsutils but the option for hfs+ formatting is still greyed out.
<shaap> sorry
<hades> !wpa_supplicant
<shane_> hey
<Hadeshorn> Anyone good with WPA-supplicant?
<shane_> i am new to ubuntu and am having some sound issues on my laptop... any1 know much about this
<shane_> ok my laptop speakers do not mute when i plug in my headphones
<shane_> any ideas
<shane_> ok my laptop speakers do not mute when i plug in my headphones ..any ideas?
<shane_> anybody able to help me?
<shane_> ok my laptop speakers do not mute when i plug in my headphones ..any ideas?
<Hadeshorn> shane im seeing you but i have no idea
<Hadeshorn> have you looked at ubuntu forums?
<sander_m> Hello everyone. A question: Does Ubuntu 7.10 work with the intel ipw3945 wireless from the live CD?
<dgjones> shane_, its a bit quiet in here at the minute, you might have to wait around for a while and ask again later on
<KnightWse> hey , i would like to secure my ssh server by telling it what subnets are allowed
<KnightWse> does anyone know how to do that ?
<sander_m> i.e. can I use intel wireless running from the live CD>
<Sinnerman> by default, i used to have ~/bin in my PATH. however, after reinstalling ubuntu, i find that not to be the case: 1. why? 2. how do i put it back into my path?
<shane_> lol.. yes i looked on the forums and no1 seems to have found a definate answer
<recluse2> Shane, What brand of Laptop do you have?
<shane_> toshiba..... satellite A-200
<Hadeshorn> anyone good with wpa_supplicant?
<Laughed_> i keep getting hung up on the select and install software phase of this install
<dgjones> shane_, i don't know the answer, but i've seen a few people asking that question in the last few days, so there's probably a few answers later on through the day
<cpk1> shane_: maybe its the jack sense in alsa? no clue really
<recluse2> I'vegot an A45-S130. Thats a weird problem
<Laughed_> its hung at 6%
<shane_> ok..thnx anyway... i will ask again later
<Laughed_> its failed 5 times each time It failed I removed something off the selected list
<recluse2> Shane I cant help Sorry
<Laughed_> now ots just stuck
<shane_> hey laughed what is you are doing?
<Laughed_> hey, its still stuck at 6% on a minimal Ubuntu install
<dgjones> shane_, just searched on launchpad, maybe this will help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/42381, different machine, but suggests using alsamixer and finding the headphoen jack sense control
<Laughed_> Ive been having problems all day
<shane_> have you had ubuntu installed b4?
<Laughed_> oops
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'wrap' mean in the following sentence of 'man top': "2a. DESCRIPTIONS of Fields;  a: PID -- Process Id; The task’s unique process ID, which periodically wraps, though never restarting at zero."?
<Laughed_> it just started going again
<prince_jammys> Laughed_: is your computer a dell dimension?
<Laughed_> lol. no, its not
<prince_jammys> Laughed_: ok just checking :)
<shane_> laughed_ how big is your free partition?
<prince_jammys> actually, the minimal cd would work on one of those too
<Laughed_> shane: I have had ubuntu installed a year ago, but with the problems with ATI drivers I deleted it
<Laughed_> Im trying to jump back on
<Laughed_> 40gb
<smax> I'm tring run firefox in chroot using dchroot but It say that can't open display 0.0
<shane_> so it runs through the install untill 6% and restarts right?
<prince_jammys> Laughed_: also have you been burning these CDs at slow speed (4x)?  it can make a difference
<Laughed_> it just kicked back into install mode a minute ago
<Laughed_> earlier it stopped at 6% and 85%
<Laughed_> so we'll see
<Laughed_> i have prince
<Laughed_> I have like 6-7 copies of ubunut
<prince_jammys> ha
<Laughed_> on my desk at the moment
<prince_jammys> i know what that's like
<Laughed_> yeah, lool. its not fun
<prince_jammys> i have a few myself
<jussi01> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<prince_jammys> he's back!
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubot5> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> !kdesudi
<ubot5> Factoid kdesudi not found
<prince_jammys> !kdesudo
<ubot5> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<booster_> hey guys how can i take owners on gusty. i want to set it up to were i can copy and paste in folder
<flowOver> gksu nautilus
<shane_> i just installed Ultimate edition Gnome 1.7 today ... took about 3 tries.... lost ability to boot vista first time... was cutting the install short evrytime..so i started from scratch and put vista on first with a 60GB partition and ubuntu with the remainder of my internal and it worked fine on the very first install
<Laughed_> 83%... holding breath
<shane_> lol
<booster_> shane_, im also running ultimate 1.7
<flowOver> why would you even keep vista after what microsoft did to 1000's of early updaters?
<bluecake> in apache, how to config it to load file.bmp? currently, broswer ask me to save the file
 * Laughed_ face turns blue, collapses and bangs head on keyboard/desk
<flowOver> they rolled out a brief update to get ready for sp1 and it broke over a quarter install configurations where they bsod'd at startup and recovery wouldn't help
<Laughed_> nice
<Laughed_> 91%
<flowOver> how can you trust microsoft to be competent after such a fiasco
<shane_> i've been using the live cd for a while... and the reason i keep both is just so i can support the good ol programs i grew to love and just can't be ported properly with linux,.
<booster_> can any one tell me how to set up my system to run as root all the time ??
<stitches> who said they were competent?
<flowOver> vista is worse then me.  at least me didn't need an update to break completely
<{w}izard> morning all
<prince_jammys> !noroot | stitches
<ubot5> stitches: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<prince_jammys> stitches: wrong nick
<Hadeshorn> anyone good with 802.11x??
<{w}izard> i have a problem in gutsy amd64 after installation, some one can help me?
<shane_> hows it going laughed?
<Hadeshorn> wizard, go back to 32 bit.. thats what i did and everything is peachy!
<rrm> guys i get this :  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  when doing modprobe
<rrm> how can i fix that
<Laughed_> its sleeping on 97%
<Laughed_> But im hopeful this is the furthest Ive gotten
<prince_jammys> yeah it looks like you're set
<shane_> lol..hopefully it'll work
<Laughed_> wow
<shane_> got it?
<Laughed_> yeah
<shane_> haha..awesome
<prince_jammys> applause
<Shnoodle> bluecake: edit mime.types
<Laughed_> now, do i need to load "Build LTSP chroot"
<bluecake> Shnoodle, i did, image/bmp bmp, no work
<Laughed_> lol, this has got to be like my tenth try I am exited
<Laughed_> question: dop i need to install "Ltsp chroot, grub boot loader and or the lilo boot loader
<Laughed_> or all 3
<prince_jammys> grub is the usual
<Laughed_> so its one over the others
<shane_> i still can't seem to figure this audio bug out yet...:(
<prince_jammys> you don't need lilo, as far as i know
<Laughed_> shane: i need you to figure it out cause I know Ill have that problem later=)
<booster_> how can i copy a folder into lets say the games folder ???
<prince_jammys> booster_: on a terminal, you mean?
<shane_> lol...kind of computer you running laughed?
<booster_> either way
<Laughed_> self built
<Laughed_> its a couple years old
<shane_> k..should be alot better than mine though... satellite
<Laughed_> asus 8n premium, amd64 3700, ati x850, 1.4ram
<booster_> prince_jammys, im trying to copy a music file in to the game folder but it wont let me copy and paste
<Hadeshorn> Anyone familar with 802.1xx?
<prince_jammys> booster_: because you don't have permissions?
<richardus> if i want to copy files from one user acct to another with sudo cp, other then chmod/chown -R is there a better/smarter way of changing the ownership of the files
<prince_jammys> booster_: you can run the filebrowser as root with::   gksudo nautilus
<Laughed_> what about you shane: Whats your beast pushing
<booster_> ok ill try that
<shane_> ok new issue i just discovered.... while using a live cd i could access my seagate external harddrive now that i installed the contents cannot be viewed...
<mimrian> how do i open a folder in the terminal whits are named whit more than 1 word
<prince_jammys> mimrian: cd "dir with spaces"   use quotes
<Laughed_> nice, shane. Thats what I hated my first time using Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> better yet, rename it so it doesn't have spaces. will save you hassle in the future
<mimrian> thanks
<Laughed_> things like that were constantly happening
<prince_jammys> !filenames | mimrian
<ubot5> Factoid filenames not found
<prince_jammys> huh, that used to be there
<prince_jammys> maybe because it's not ubotu
<broken> What might have enabled a <Super>Button1 bind for taking a screenshot and saving it on desktop.. So far the only major things installed have been compizfusion, and I've looked all over in ccsm for a binding there.
<mimrian> so how does filenames work than
<shane_> laughed Intel core 2 duo toshiba satellite 1gb ram 160 gb internal .. 250 external seagate.  ..poor thing ... came with vista home premium slow as can be out of the box so i figured ubuntu would be a good alternative
<Laughed_> if nobody here isnt wathcing jericho you should be
<prince_jammys> mimrian: when you are using the command line, spaces are used to separate parameters. so when your filename contains spaces, the shell doesn't know.
<prince_jammys> mimrian: it's a very good idea to use underscores instead my_folder
<jesse> !whois Laughed_
<ubot5> Factoid whois laughed_ not found
<mimrian> okey
<jesse> whoops
 * jesse was trying to find out where Laughed_ lived to know if Jericho was in in aus
<prince_jammys> mimrian: if you're not careful, the results can be really bad: rm my file  deletes TWO files if they exist ("my" and "file")
<Laughed_> Im not sure if its showing in aus
<Laughed_> but its on cbs here in the states
<jesse> bagh
<booster_> prince_jammys, thanks ....it worked like a charm
<Laughed_> OMG, i just got  an installation complete
<AlexC> Hey guys, Ive been trying to set up my computer on ubuntu, having a problem i can't find any leads on online, was wondering if anyone could help, basically i have a 3-screen setup, two monitors plugged into a geforce 7 and one into a geforce 6, and i just cannot get two working for the life of me, let alone all three!
<prince_jammys> booster_: good. use gksu to run GUI (graphical apps) as root, and sudo to run command-line apps as root
<AlexC> (i'm a complete newb btw, but have the restricted drivers)
<dgjones> !dualhead | AlexC, This might help,
<ubot5> AlexC, This might help,: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<AlexC> ill take a look, thanks, haven't seen this site yet
<g1> hey when i try to set the visual effects for my desktop it says "The composite extension is not available" any ideas why?
<g1> hey when i try to set the visual effects for my desktop it says "The composite extension is not available" any ideas why?
<magnetron> g1: Maybe the gl extension is not available? jokes aside, there seem to be a problem with your graphics driver
<magnetron> g1: what graphics card do you have?
<jim_p> hi! today after apt-get update & upgrade, i noticed that some packages where kept back for some reason. Shall i be worried?
<g1> ati radeon xpress
<broken> if the driver's set and working, there's an option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf at the bottom, Composite "0" or similar, can change it to 1 and restart x
<magnetron> g1: what happens if you run the system > Administration > Restricted driver manager?
<broken> Take care of any driver problems first, that could be it
<g1> It says the ATI driver is in use
<magnetron> g1: sad to say, the drivers from ATI are bad
<g1> any other suggestions?
<magnetron> g1: and there are no good to replace them yet
<g1> so no chance i would be able to use a 3d desktop
<heroxbd> Is there a complete ubuntu ipv6 mirror list?
<magnetron> g1: maybe, ask the channel. i don't know
<prince_jammys> !ati
<ubot5> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prince_jammys> did you look at that?
<prince_jammys> i think you did earlier
<dgjones> g1, Its probably worth looking at this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl/simple
<g1> well i think i have the latest driver
<g1> but its the ATI one
<magnetron> g1: what dgjones said
<fabri> hi, i just followed the soundtroubleshooting but couldnt get my audio card to sound
<g1> thanks jones im taking a look right now
<dgjones> g1, I've found with my ati radeon that I had to "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"  and restart X to get desktop effects to run
<Trashlord> Someone name a package of a music converter, which allows me to also choose samplerate in the convertion, please.
<prince_jammys> !info soundconverter
<ubot5> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<magnetron> Trashlord: ffmpeg
<Trashlord> oh
<Trashlord> thanks
<g1> ok ill try that
<g1> thanks
<prince_jammys> yeah ffmpeg is good
<broken> g1: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  one of the very last lines has Option "Composite" "0", change it to "1"
<broken> just went through that earlier today :|
<fabri> hey i also have an ati radeon xpress 200m
<Trashlord> I'll check out ffmpeg then, thanks, both of you
<fabri> i can get the effects...
<fabri> what do you do for that?
<fabri> i meant, i cant get the effects
<prince_jammys> Trashlord: it's not a GUI app though
<prince_jammys> but it's good
<Trashlord> I know
<Trashlord> doesn't matter
<prince_jammys> oh ok
 * Trashlord doesn't need GUI
<Trashlord> ;p
<g1> broken  can you give me the exact command to type in the terminal sorry im new to this
<prince_jammys> then you're set
<Trashlord> figured it's about time I'll start using more command line apps
<broken> hit ALT+F2... then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magnetron> broken: gksudo
<fabri> hey broken, is that to get the ati radeon working?
<Trashlord> what's the switch to show the manual for ffmpeg?
<prince_jammys> have him back it up first
<broken> its what i had to do, with drivers and whatnot working fine
<prince_jammys> Trashlord: man ffmpeg
<Trashlord> ah
<Trashlord> thanks
<fabri> so how is it?
<fabri> what do i need to edit on the xorg.conf
<fabri> ?
<prince_jammys> Trashlord: and maybe a bit of google, depending on how complex your operation is
<broken> Option "Composite" "0"
<broken> change the 0 to 1
<broken> probably one of the last lines
<KefkaKafka> DCC SEND BEAWAYYOUUUNTULOVINGCHIGGERS 0 0 0
<fabri> thanks man! do i need to reboot?
<Laughed_> where do I go to get drivers for my Ati x850, I am at the root command (recovery mode) Id i boot up normally I dont get a picture
<fabri> broken: do i have to reboot?
<broken> ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x should be enough
<g1> broken im getting a blank xorg.conf come up
<broken> you opened /etc/X11/xorg.conf right? case sensitive
<fabri> nice broken!
<g1> ok i got it now
<g1> i had the x lowercase
<fabri> now... do you know anything about getting the sound to work?
<Laughed_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665     Can I use that link to fix my ati drivers from the root command
<fabri> please, does anyone know about getting sound with a toshiba satellite a105?
<erawfish_> Laughed_: no
<fabri> intel chipset
<fabri> ati radeon xpress 200m?
<fabri> the aplay says i have the card installed
<fabri> the alsamixer says everything's on
<fabri> but nothing comes out of my speakers....
<jim_p> fabri: is your user account member of the "audio" group?
<fabri> yeah
<fabri> it's on
<fabri> i checked that already
<fabri> jim_p: my user is part of the " audio" group
<jim_p> ok
<Laughed_> Hey era: Will adding this  'Option "LVDSBiosNativeMode" "false"' to the driver section of xorg.conf. and how do i get to the xorg from the root
<booster_> hey guys....i need help with a sound card issue...i have sound but its realy scratchy .....and ive downloaded the linux codecs for my sound card from the realtek site...but they didnt help
<Laughed_> sorry will that fix it >?Ati blank screen after load
<erawfish_> Laughed_: for a first diagnosis: try vesa
<prince_jammys> Laughed_: first, back it up with ::  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mademelaugh> lalala
<replicant> need help with lvm and drbd, anyonw knows something about it?
<Laughed_> prince is that all one line, I am not familiar with linux cmds
<Laughed_> era: how do I enable vesa
<fabri> ok, does anybody know where could i find help getting my soundcard to work?
<alanbshepard70> I need help, sometimes when I copy files to another folder or extract an archive that directory freezes up and I have to use rm from a terminal to delete the offending file and everything works again. What causes this? How can I fix a directory where the offending file is unknown out of a couple thousand files?
<fabri> ok, does anybody know where could i find help getting my soundcard to work?
<fx|RabBi1> how can i adjust the speed of my laptos touchpad?
<Sinnerman> what package do i have to install to get amarok to play mp3 files?
<pushax> hi all.  does ubuntu core maintain ownership of system files?
<alanbshepard70> Sinnerman: I think gstreamer lame plugin
<Sinnerman> alanbshepard70 uh already installed. no joy.
<vallhalla81> !irc
<ubot5> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<konglin> Hello everyone
<vallhalla81> how do you register your irc name ?
<Laughed_> cmd "/ns register <your password>"
<furax2008> bonjour  a tous
<alanbshepard70> Sinnerman: If lame doesn't do it try gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Sinnerman> alanbshepard70 that's also already installed.
<vallhalla81> cmd "/ns register <jessykim>"
<bahr> When I start my computer, and choose to load ubuntu in GRUB, I don't get the Ubuntu loading screen (just a black screen), and my computer then hangs for about 3 minutes, before Gnome starts, unless i press ALT+F3, then it loads immediately. Does anybody know what the problem might be? I run Ubuntu 7.10
<Laughed_> lol
<Laughed_> sorry
<Laughed_> delete the quotes and cmd
<Laughed_> change the password too
<prince_jammys> bahr: laptop?
<vallhalla81> it cam up with unknown command
<bahr> prince_jammys: yes
<prince_jammys> bahr: this should do it:: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<vallhalla81> came*
<Laughed_> did you delete the quotes
<vallhalla81> yep
<bahr> prince_jammys: thank you
<Laughed_> oh and delete these <>
<Laughed_> sorry.
<pushax> Is Modprobe -l * list installed modules or jsut what's installable?
<userjim> i just downloaded the slap.scpt. where do i install it? ~/library/scripts/applications/colloquy   ?
<nicolas> hi!
<vallhalla81> same still
<prince_jammys> bahr: you're welcome. i think that link solves that problem
<nicolas> some body to chat?
<Hewus> Hello! Does anyone know a program that logs the amount of traffic passing through a network interface over time?
<Laughed_> what does the error say
<prince_jammys> nicolas: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<vallhalla81> unknown command
<pushax> can anyone recommend a utility to add and remove modules from the kernel?
<Laughed_> works for me
<vallhalla81> i am using pidgin does that make a difernce?
<Laughed_> no it doesnt give me two secs
<vallhalla81> ok thank you
<sally_> anyone have this problem with evolution? ¨Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync¨
<Laughed_> okay, lets just try it again heres the cmd (command): /ns register "yourpasswordhere"        delete the quotes
<erUSUL> sally_: i have seen it but usually a restart (of evo) is enough
<sally_> erUSUL: not enough for me.. and none of the fixes online seem to fix it either
<pushax> how do I run module-init-tools ?  is it cli or gui?
<vallhalla81> nope
<Laughed_> maybe it is pidgin but in honesty it really shouldnt be
<fx|RabBi1> can someone point me the way to a good wifi howto for centrino pls?
<Laughed_> not sure what to tell you
<erUSUL> sally_: :S
<pushax> kububtu people are more friendlier than ububtu people...
<vallhalla81> should i try another irc client you think?
<Laughed_> Im using trillian but again it shouldnt be the client, your registering with this irc server
<vallhalla81> ye
<sally_> hmmm
<sally_> there doesn´t seem to be an easy way to import mail from evolution into thunderbird either
<Laughed_> is ubuntu and ati a lost cause
<erUSUL> sally_: evo uses mbox format and thunderbird can import it afaik
<graveson> hi all, i have a problem booting my system, grub loads and my pc resets-continuous cycle. if however i boot off a ubuntu cd and specify that it boots off a hard drive..then i have n problem...any ideas
<flowOver> Laughed_: not lost, just not pertinent
<erUSUL> sally_: have you tried compacting the mail folders (Crtl +E in evolution) ?
<shane_> hey i'm back ....got my external working ... i shared the drive in vista and came back to ubuntu and it works again
<icesword> graveson, there must ve something wrong with your menu.lst
<flowOver> it's being taken care of out of your hands on an inconvenient time line unbeknown  to you
<Laughed_> Flow: to whom, ubuntu, you , this room????
<Laughed_> its been a year
<sally_> erUSUL: i get the same error when i try to
<flowOver> you're waiting for amd to release the open source versions
<userjim> can someone send me a small text file [transfer] so i can see if that works please?
<shane_> any1 else have a problem getting your laptop speakers to mute when you plug in headphones?
<shane_> or am i the only one
<Laughed_> I just wasted more than a better part of a day trying to get ubuntu up and running and it was all for nothing
<shane_> y?
<Laughed_> ati wont work on ubuntu
<icesword> Laughed_, what is wrong
<icesword> oh
<shane_> lol...o
<icesword> !ati
<ubot5> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flowOver> Laughed_: it will, just not well.  and you can go without the compositing
<sally_> Laughed_: won work at all or just bad framerate?
<Yoha> Bonjour
<Laughed_> after boot i get a blank screen. None of the threads Ive read have a fix. I am forced into recovery mode to make any potential changes towards a fix
<Yoha> Y a-t-il des français ?
<shane_> i'm from canada but no
<Yoha> ok
<shane_> lol
<shane_> srry
<Yoha> Somedody know SFML ?
<graveson> icesword: how can i troubleshoot that. verify the correct devices are configured. i used to have dual boot, but i formatted the window drive and using it as 2nd data disk. could this cause issues perhaps
<Yoha> It's a graphical librairy for C, C++ or Python
<bahr> prince_jammys: you were right, it works perfectly now. Thank you very much :)
<Yoha> And Ryby I think
<sally_> oh boy
<sally_> and now i cant export my lail
<sally_> mail
<Yoha> *Ruby
<prince_jammys> bahr: good. i keep that link around since it's a pretty common problem
<sally_> (evolution-addressbook-export:9061): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strv_length: assertion `str_array != NULL' failed
<Yoha> Somebody knows OpenGL ?
<icesword> graveson, i am not sure,what message it gave you before it reboot
<Yoha> Because I have a bug on using it
<sally_> evolution really sucks
<vallhalla81> ok what was that cmd to register agn?
<Flannel> vallhalla81: /msg nickserv help register
<Laughed_> "/ns register <your password here>" delete quotesw and <>
<vallhalla81> it did nothing this time
<Laughed_> okay then your fine
<vallhalla81> cool
<vallhalla81> thank you
<Laughed_> now when ever you log in you need to enter "/ns identy <your password here>"
<Laughed_> did you change your app
<vallhalla81> i did yes seemed to do the trick
<Laughed_> nice
<Laughed_> sorry i was wrong about that
<vallhalla81> its ok thank you for your help
<Solmaze> How do I remove a damaged sun java installation?
<Solmaze> I can't seem to get it installed properly, while the other crap is still there.
<icesword> sudo apt-get remove it
<icesword> ?
<Solmaze> I'd need to figure out what its called then-.
<Solmaze> I dont know what the package is called.
<Trashlord> most likely "java"
<icesword> open synaptic,,search java
<prince_jammys> !find sun-java
<ubot5> Found: sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-demo, sun-java5-doc, sun-java5-fonts, sun-java5-jdk (and 12 others)
<simion314> if i deleted my task bar can i add it again? i have problems with awn, it worked fine but after a reboot is not appearing, i can set the preferences but i do not see it. Maybe because i deleted the task bar
<bowen0507> Hi, I am running ubuntu and have a samsung 940BW (19" LCD 1440x900) connected, I have the correct resolution displaying, but the fonts look really bad almost too blurry to read, I have turned on subpixel smoothing and that hasn't made a difference, I think it might be something to do with my xorg.conf?? I am not sure, anyone has any pointers they would be much appreciated.
<icesword> bowen0507, what lanuauge you use
<bowen0507> English
<icesword> k
<Piet44> i got a fatal: module battery not found with ubuntu jeos 7.10 when i install jdk. someone knows how to fix? searched already on google but nothing found
<Laughed_> do "sudo" commands work from teh root
<Piet44> yes
<icesword> when you installed it,did you configure your languauge and country well
<Laughed_> pr better yet, whilei n recovery mode
<Piet44> yes
<Laughed_> ty
<Amaranth> !medibuntu | rouini
<ubot5> rouini: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bowen0507> icesword: yes that is all set up, other external monitors look fine on it
<icesword> bowen0507, what about change your chacter
<muszek> hi... anyone using some usb dongle sound card?
<bowen0507> icesword: I'll give that a shot, but I am not sure if that is the problem, when I took a screen shot of the problem and viewed it on another computer the text looked fine?!
<shenchien> hi
<shenchien> i need help
<shenchien> i can't use my keyboard when i start windows xp
<shenchien> but it works fine in ubuntu
<shenchien> can u tell me how to fix it
<graveson> icesword: no message really,just loading grub and resets
<prince_jammys> #windows
<simion314> if i deleted my task bar can i add it again? i have problems with awn, it worked fine but after a reboot is not appearing, i can set the preferences but i do not see it. Maybe because i deleted the task bar
<shenchien> fuck you
<shenchien> fck
<shenchien> fck
<shenchien> fck
<shenchien> stfu
<shenchien> stfu
<stdin> !ops | shenchien
<ubot5> shenchien: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<shenchien> stfu
<shenchien> stfu
<prince_jammys> shenchien: bye now
<shenchien> bye
<icesword> bowen0507, you know you are using lcd
<Piet44> i got a fatal: module battery not found with ubuntu jeos 7.10 when i install jdk. someone knows how to fix? searched already on google but nothing found
<bowen0507> icesword: Try changing the character set, that didn't seem to do anything, the mouse pointer on the system even looks "fuzzy"
<bowen0507> yep, i know its an LCD.
<Greenery> anyone with mplayer, with recent update has their mplayer uninstalled?
<icesword> bowen0507, sorry,i am not sure maybe you could try google or join #xorg
<bowen0507> icesword: cheers for your help. I am pretty sure this is a xorg problem now
<tyguaike> hello
<linkster> hi, got a prob while installing ubuntu.i need to chose partitions to format and  it doesnt find my hard drive :o).
<tyguaike> setup scim for cn
<linkster> any ideas what could be the prob ?
<waylandbill> linkster: I assume you already have partitions on the drive?
<tyguaike> hello
<linkster> waylandbill: yes, 2.
<tyguaike> setup scim for cn ?
<ere4si> linkster, is it raid?
<icesword> tyguaike, what you want
<linkster> i dont think so, it's a regular hard drive.
<ere4si> k
<waylandbill> linkster: are the partitions ones that are supported? ext2, ntfs, etc?
<linkster> waylandbill: yeah, barely formated 'em to ntfs, but it doesnt find any of them.
<Piet44> i cant install tomcat5 on jeos it says package not found?
<linkster> formated em with a windows cd, cause i was planning to install xp, but finaly decided to go unix
<phoenix24> how can I list cvs TAGS ?
<phoenix24> how can I list CVS TAGS ?
<waylandbill> linkster: are you still planning on installing xp?
<icesword> hehe
<linkster> nope :p
<userjim> sysinfo:prefs
<waylandbill> linkster: if you prefer then, tell the installer to use the entire drive and it will handle the rest.
<linkster> waylandbill: that's the problem, it doesnt find any hard disk at all.
<linkster> i could do a snapshot, but im not sure how
<waylandbill> linkster: that's what I figured when you said it couldn't find the partitions is that it didn't even find the drive.
<simion314> if i deleted my task bar can i add it again? i have problems with awn, it worked fine but after a reboot is not appearing, i can set the preferences but i do not see it. Maybe because i deleted the task bar
<waylandbill> linkster: is this an IDE or a SATA drive? Does it show up in the bios?
<ere4si> !panel
<ubot5> Factoid panel not found
<Ziroday> simion314: if you delete the taskbar it will not affect AWN
<linkster> waylandbill: ide
<icesword> linkster, do you use the ubuntu installcd to install
<linkster> that's right
<kes0> !panel
<ubot5> Factoid panel not found
<kes0> ops
<icesword> it is strange
<linkster> prolly my drive is just screwed up and i need to get a new one. still, that wouldnt explain why im here now, on a screwed hard drive, and the system doesnt find it
<waylandbill> linkster: if you are running the LiveCD, that runs without a hard drive. RAM is used instead.
<linkster> i see
<sean_> does anybody know where can i find information about setting up an Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<icesword> open a terminal,type sudo parted
<icesword> linkster,
<linkster> did that, waiting for a reply ..
<Ziroday> !wireless | sean_
<ubot5> sean_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rabby> hello
<simion314> Ziroday but why awn is not working? when i open it from panel the preferences window appears, but the awn is invisible
<Ziroday> simion314: sorry I don't use AWN anymore but I know that the task bar does not affect AWN
<linkster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58471/
<kak_yong86> hai
<linkster> icesword.
<kak_yong86> gffg
<rabby> after changing some X settings and resetting it, i have a very small font size in most application menus: http://cashers.de/screen.png <- can You tell me, please, how to repair that?
<kak_yong86> ]
<icesword> linkster,
<icesword> what
<kak_yong86> hai rabby
<linkster> see --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58471/
<kak_yong86> ghjgjhl
<icesword> k
<Ziroday> kak_yong86: can we help you?
<murlidhar> i have install gifttoxic but when i start the application it says "gift daemon started but it could not be connected to"
<icesword> linkster, i see,it is hda
<linkster> so, can i fix it?
<icesword> linkster, but read only,that is strange
<kak_yong86> sorry
<kak_yong86> i dont know murlidhar
<linkster> cant i directly format it from there, using "parted" ?
<icesword> linkster, ctrl+c,quit it,then cfdisk /dev/hda
<kak_yong86> becz its the 1st time i'am using ubuntu
<icesword> it has said readonly
<linkster> yeah
<murlidhar> i have installed gifttoxic but when i start the application it says "gift daemon started but it could not be connected to"
<murlidhar> anybody help me
<murlidhar> *somebody
<linkster> icesword: you know whats weird? it says it's a 723 mb hard drive. and actually it's a 120 gb one
<tmoney_> i have this on a dell lattide and how u use the inferd on it
<icesword> linkster, it only see your free space
<tmoney_> i need help
<waylandbill> linkster: what size did your bios say it was?
<linkster> it was set to - auto
<tmoney_> HELLO I NEED HRLP
<dgjones> !patience | tmoney_
<ubot5> tmoney_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Light-> Hi, I have a RAID-0 and a RAID-5 partition created under ubuntu linux. If I was to install another distro, would it pick them up alright and Just Work or will there be issues?
<tmoney_> sorry my buddy said that u can help
<sander_m> Hello, I have a question: Does intel wireless ipw3945 work when running the live CD? Or does it only work on an installed Ubuntu (7.10)?
<murlidhar> somebody help me setup gift file sharing
<Light-> my wireless worked off the liveCD, and its intel, but i dont know the model number
<sander_m> Light-: Are you on that system now? Can you run `lspci` in the commandline?
<deformation> my wireless worked too, its intel2200
<Light-> I think. I noticed it was enabled in the "Restricted Drivers" section after I installed
<Light-> That PC is actually in windows atm, i'll check teh device manager
<tmoney_> my wireless is dead it worked for 2 days then died so i had to get a linksys g card
<sander_m> Thanks
<Light-> yep, its an Intel 3945ABG
<tmoney_> but it works lik ones a month for lik 20secs
<sander_m> Light-: You're sure it worked off the Live CD?
<Light-> like I said, I only noticed it was working after I had installed and booted into linux
<sander_m> Okay, thanks :-)
<Light-> anyone know anything about my RAID question?
<tmoney_> how u get volume contral
<sander_m> Light-: I know RAID. What was your question?
<Light-> click the little speaker icon
<Light-> [00:27:44] <Light-> Hi, I have a RAID-0 and a RAID-5 partition created under ubuntu linux. If I was to install another distro, would it pick them up alright and Just Work or will there be issues?
<tmoney_> i dont get one
<Light-> do you hear a login sound when you log in?
<tmoney_> i have volume but cant control it
<sander_m> Light-: Yes, another distro will pick them up. If it's kernel has mdadm support (most do)
<Light-> Ok, I just read somewhere that of the incorrect driver is loaded then it could nuke your array
<Light-> *if
<tmoney_> i dont get sound on the splash screen
<sander_m> light-: You're using software mdadm RAID, right?
<Light-> yep
<Light-> Tmoney: see the date in the top right?
<tmoney_> yes i got date
<Light-> click the speaker next to it and drag the slider... if its greyed out then theres probably a problem with your sound drivers
<tmoney_> i dont have the little speacker thingy
<icesword> !sound
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Light-> has your computer produced any sound at all through the speakers since you installed ubuntu
<tmoney_> yes just cant contol the volume
<devron6> Morning all
<Light-> morning
<devron6> how's everyone doing tonight
<icesword> yeah,morning,?if you said that
<devron6> lol
<devron6> i must be tired
<Light-> its morning for me
<devron6> how's everyone doing this morning
<devron6> lol
<Light-> 12:38am
<devron6> 3:38 am here
<Light-> but its probably still wednesday for you
<icesword> 19:
<devron6> yes it is sadly
<tmoney_> um going to get killed by my teacher my
<icesword> tmoney_, ?
<tmoney_> linx computer died last night
<wvilson> alguém sabe me informar como configura as 4 area de trabalho do ubuntu .sendo q cada uma delas tenha um papel de parede diferente .. alguem sabe por favor. sou novato ........
<tmoney_> yes
<deformation> 911 tmoney_
<Light-> wvilson: me no speak no moonspeak?
<tmoney_> my laptop died and could not finsh report
<tmoney_> english dude english
<icesword> what couldn't finsh report
<devron6> Have you not ever heard of writing by hand
<wvilson> alguém sabe me informar como configura as 4 area de trabalho do ubuntu .sendo q cada uma delas tenha um papel de parede diferente .. alguem sabe por favor. sou novato ........
<devron6> I have not done so in years but
<devron6> i am sure your teacher will say something like that lol
<tmoney_> i know it crashed last night it was this computer to
<Light-> google translate says:
<Light-> [00:40:28] <wvilson> alguém knows inform me as configured as 4 area trabalho do ubuntu. Q each one being shared tenha um role of different wall .. Alguem know please. Sou novice ........
<Light-> assuming thats spanish
<Light-> I have no idea
<dgjones> !es | wvilson
<ubot5> wvilson: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tmoney_> how u watch youtube on this OS
<Light-> install flash-plugins-nonfree
<Light-> and watch it bring your system to its knees with excess processor usage
<waylandbill> tmoney_: usb flash drives are a god send for keeping your data safe.
<devron6> lol
<tmoney_> were i get that
<devron6> so is a raid 5 if you can afford it
<waylandbill> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubot5> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<tmoney_> i kno i have one
<icesword> hey,i am watching the golden compass now
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubot5> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tmoney_> i think this OS is killing my lappy slowly lol
<waylandbill> !Restricted
<ubot5> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<devron6> Ubuntu wont kill your laptop
<devron6> now you may kill your laptop
<tmoney_> lappy= laptop
<waylandbill> tmoney_: see the restricted formats link above for getting flash.
<tmoney_> um it gets slower and slower
<Light-> because you fill it up with more and more programs?
<icesword> tmoney_, what os
<Ziroday> tmoney_: well, the more services you install/start the slower it will get
<icesword> ubuntu?
<flaccid> hey whats that command to reinstall grub?
<devron6> tmoney - if it is getting slower then try to find out what is causing it, windows vs linux,  linux would be way easier on your cpu
<icesword> disable some service you don't need
<devron6> flaccid - there are a few
<devron6> flaccid - easy or hard?
<tmoney_> i just have linux on it
<Light-> has that HAL error been solved yet?
<tmoney_> OS= oprating system
<icesword> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubot5> Factoid sysv-rc-conf not found
<icesword> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubot5> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-5 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Light-> everytime I login I get a HAL error, then none of my external devices automount
<Ziroday> Light-: you can check in launchpad or ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<devron6> flaccid?
<Light-> ah, ok
<flaccid> easy
<flaccid> just reinstall grub because windows over wrote mbr. the wiki page is too much detail for my user
<tmoney_> i just have linux and windows was faster
<devron6> flaccid http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<bloo`> Would anyone mind highlighting me? :P
<broken> bloo` ?
<icesword> bloo`,
<unklaberz> bloee
<paulo_iznog> wvilson: acho que não dá no gnome ... apenas no kde
<bloo`> Thanks, folks.
<paulo_iznog> no entanto se estiveres a usar o beryl existem algumas opções para isso
<ygorabreu_br_spa> Hello guys..does any1 know if using the only-ubiquity code i'll be able to restore a grub menu, or i could do that using the recovery mode?
<flaccid> devron6: same thing. too many solutions, too complicated. easy for me, hard for him... which one is easiest for him via live cd ?
<icesword> if you don't change your mbr,you can also fix it
<devron6> flaccid: just follow the first post on the page
<elmargol> Hi I try to get the epiphany font settings similar to firefox. Someone knows how to do this?
<egonw> moin, i'm looking for a deb package with a tool to validate RDF and OWL documents... xmllint seems a likely candidate, but I cannot find a XML Schema, DTD, or RelaxNG to validate against... anyone with suggestions?
<icesword> you need the grub loader,don't you
<ygorabreu_br_spa> icesword:right but after a windows reinstallation, i could use the only-ubiquity to restore?
<tmoney_> my lappy is dieing lol
<icesword> try c:\grldr=load ubuntu
<flaccid> ta
<ygorabreu_br_spa> actually im writing a guide.. :P but i dont want to go and try for myself the only-ubiquity code
<midianoche> hola a todos
<friend> Quit
<bentob0x> is it worth having an antivirus on Ubuntu?
<devron6> ...
<bentob0x> yes I know but still
<icesword> if you like,noone will prevent you
<hischild> bentob0x, in my opinion no
<Tm_T> bentob0x: well, they does scan windows viruses IIRC
<friend> antivirus against what?
<Tm_T> friend: me
<bentob0x> anything could happen via Wine?
<bentob0x> for instance?
<Stephmw> bazhang: ended up going for the Dell+Ubuntu, in case you remember ;)
<icesword> virus need priveliges,right
<tmoney_> who put this on a DELL LATITUDE
<ygorabreu_br_spa> No..but would fuck up ur wine partition
<jtravnick> bentob0x, only reson i use one is to check any files i am sent that i might send on to windows users
<hischild> bentob0x, the worst that can happen on ubuntu is a thief comes in and throws a bucket of water on your box ...
<bentob0x> or a rootkit
<devron6> hischild: actually there is a lot of things that can happen
<Tm_T> ygorabreu_br_spa: no f words here ;)
<icesword> hehe,backdoors
<devron6> There is so much software involved with linux and a lot of holes
<ygorabreu_br_spa> [Tm_T]: hmm sry :S
<tmoney_> LOL I KNOW
<hischild> devron6, i meant in terms of  viruses
<devron6> Linux may be very stable and better preformance on a well built system but if you are not more careful you can make windows look like a bullet proof vest
<friend> Revolution, Faith
<bazhang> Stephmw: nice call!
<bazhang> ygorabreu_br_spa: language please
<legend2440> !antivirus
<ubot5> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ygorabreu_br_spa> [bazhang]: woot?
<bentob0x> nice legend2440, thx
<tmoney_> i have it on a 2004 dell latitude with every thing stock and it just has linux and it  is so slow
<bentob0x> I should've done that before asking ...
<bentob0x> :)
<Stephmw> bazhang: couple of things I'm tweaking now: hooking up the webcam to lock the desktop, semi-autologin with GDM and selective AP-mode for the wifi
<bazhang> devron6: do you have an actual support question
<bazhang> ygorabreu_br_spa: oh sorry Tm_T said it already
<devron6> dazhang? what makes you think I am here for support lol
<tmoney_> lol
<bazhang> devron6: then take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<icesword> 咯咯
<icesword> lol
<devron6> tmoney_: Do you have Ubuntu installed on your dell if so what version are you running?
<devron6> bazhang: I am here to help people who need help
<devron6> I have that right
<bazhang> Stephmw: sounds nice ;]
<bazhang> devron6: then spare us the running commentary please
<icesword> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<devron6> bazhang: someone asked a question and I gave an anserw get over it
<tmoney_> i would lik to kno how to watch you tube on this OS
<Stephmw> now, I've googled for this, but is there a way of getting GDM to autologin a given user, but *still* ask for a password?
<bazhang> tmoney_: you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<icesword> ok
<zoidberg_> hey guys...is there a program like flash mx ot make 2-3 flash animations on  ubuntu?
<icesword> this day is over,good night then bye
<bazhang> Stephmw: check users and groups
<DASPRiD> iter :)
<DASPRiD> rsync will soon be done
<GwaiLo> Hi All, doing a ls -lash on a file... I get the following:   0 -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 347M 2008-02-24 13:56 blahblah
<GwaiLo> What does the 0 at the start represent? the file isn't reading properly and I think it should. It is an NTFS volume
<DASPRiD> was only copying with 6 mb/s :(
<GwaiLo> (the file was written under win32 originally)
<devron6> tmoney_: open synaptic package manager, do a search for firefox, install firefox, then do another search for flash, and you should see a plugin for firefox install that and you can now watch you tube videos
<Stephmw> bazhang: what am I looking for? (there's nothing there gdm-related that I can see)
<archman> hello guys, i corrupted my grub loader with qgrubeditor, i want to install grub all over again, i'm in live cd now
<Light-> I just go to a site that uses flash and FF prompts me to install it
<zoidberg_> hey guys...is there a program like flash mx ot make 2-3 flash animations on  ubuntu?
<zoidberg_> hey guys...is there a program like flash mx to make 2-D flash animations on  ubuntu?
<Light-> zoid: doubt it, linux doesnt even have a decent flash playe
<Light-> +r
<archman> how do i do that?
<tmoney_> ok then
<devron6> archman: do you have just linux installed
<devron6> or windows as wall
<devron6> well*
<DASPRiD> zoidberg_, you may want to use wine
<archman> i have ubuntu and windows; i can boot xp, but can't boot ubuntu
<devron6> Okay, are they both on the same hard drive?
<archman> devron: i have ubuntu and windows; i can boot xp, but can't boot ubuntu
<waylandbill> zoidberg_: there is a 'flash for linux' project that aims to do that.
<archman> i'm on live now
<archman> devron6: yes
<devron6> archman: open up terminal
<archman> ok
<zoidberg_> waylandbill, can you make 2-d animations with that ?
<devron6> type e2label /dev/hda1 if it says device not found type sda1
<devron6> what is the return
<Stephmw> bazhang: just for laughs, I tried the normal autologin... alas doesn't ask for a password
<waylandbill> zoidberg_: I assume so as it makes flash animations. see their project page: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<archman> devron6: for hda1 not found, for sda1 bad magic number
<devron6> okay type sda2
<waylandbill> zoidberg_: I've never used it personally though
<BigAdmin> maybe try hd0
<archman> devron6: just does writeline (c# thing)
<devron6> okay archman do this
<devron6> fdisk /dev/sda
<archman> sda2?
<devron6> once in there press p 'print'
<devron6> no just /dev/sda
<devron6> 'fdisk /dev/sda' then 'p' for print
<archman> done
<devron6> what was the output
<archman> should i paste you on the pastebin?
<devron6> yes
<archman> devron6: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58477/
<bazhang> Stephmw: just a sec let me check something
<devron6> okay archman: one moment
<archman> devron6: thank you in advance!!!
<devron6> archman: press ctrl c to exit out of fdisk
<devron6> and now type sudo grub
<devron6> and give me the output
<archman> devron6: just enters grub shell;   grub>
<devron6> yes
<devron6> once in grub>
<devron6> type find /boot/grub/stage1
<gemidjy> I have installed ubuntu-desktop and it installed all its dependencies, now I want to remove it with all of its dependencies, apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop uninstalls ONLY ubuntu-desktop (the meta package)
<devron6> read me the output
<archman> hd(0,1)
<archman> i thought it was
<devron6> so now type
<devron6> root hd(0,1)
<devron6> i mean
<devron6> wait
<devron6> type 'root (hd0,1)
<archman> ok
<devron6> 'root (hd0.1)'
<archman> ,
<archman> 0,1
<devron6> arg yes ,
<archman> done
<devron6> sorry i am having a typo night
<archman> okkk
<devron6> now type 'setup (hd0)
<devron6> setup (hd0)'
<Ein_> hi
<krept`> could someone help me setup my wireless adapter in linux>
<Jack_Sparrow> gemidjy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046    cut and paste the command you find there
<devron6> and then type exit
<devron6> i mean quit
<unklaberz> hi
<archman> devron6: should i pastebin?
<archman> devron6: he done that in 1 sec
<devron6> archman: when you reboot you will see grub reboot and you will go into linux then come back online and i will tell you how to add windows to grub
<archman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58478/
<Ein_> I have a problem, I can't see my others partitions
<jesse> !gtkpod
<ubot5> Factoid gtkpod not found
<devron6> archman: awsome now just reboot you will see grub come back into this chat and i will tell you how to add windows selection to grub
<archman> devron6: seen pastebin?
<jesse> !ipod
<ubot5> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<devron6> yes archman: you can type quit now
<devron6> and reboot
<thewizkid> evening
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Jacks-Notes/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt                  use shift to paste into terminal
<gemidjy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> change user name to you
<bazhang> Stephmw: under system administration login window do you see the autologin setting? is that what you are looking for?
<thewizkid> anybody able to give me a hint why depmod fails on a clean ubuntu-server install with latest updates?
<Stephmw> bazhang: I see that, and it works fine: for my user it logs it in automatically. What I want is to have that functionality, but still have a password request.
<bazhang> krept`: what adapter--what chipset do you have; built in or usb dongle
<Stephmw> bazhang: I just don't want to have to enter my username everytime I login ;)
<jtravnick> why would gnutella seem to take forever to connect?
<SeanTater> Is there a reason all these packages are empty? http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/pool/
<krept`> it's a pci linksys card
<krept`> i have the driver cd not sure if it will work on linux though
<thewizkid> i try to install iscsi-target on this ubuntu-server, has anybody ever been able to do that? it is not able via modules-assistant and trying to install latest iscsi-target via svn fails due to depmod segfault
<Jack_Sparrow> krept`, look into ndiswrapper
<bazhang> Stephmw: so auto login but still prompt for password when?
<thewizkid>  /able/doable/
<DASPRiD> shred: /dev/sde: pass 1/26 (random) <-- this will take a while *G*
<Stephmw> bazhang: right!
<bazhang> krept`: are you at that machine now?
<hyper_ch> exit
<krept`> linksys wireless-b pci adapter
<krept`> well i'm on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, Good morning
<bazhang> Stephmw: sorry that was a question ;]
<krept`> but the ubuntu machine is right in front of me, with no internet :)
<bazhang> good morning Jack_Sparrow!
<Stephmw> bazhang: hehe, so, yes, autologin+password
<cdealer> good morning all.  Why cups doesnt start at boot? All my ubuntu boxes are having this problem ... im using ubuntu 7.10
<Stephmw> bazhang: I've got the fingerprint scanner working... hence the idea
<bazhang> Stephmw: that seems contradictory ;]
<bazhang> oh I see ;]
<Stephmw> bazhang: not quite... I want the user to be autoselected, but some security to still apply
<Stephmw> bazhang: having GDM remember the last user would work just as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Stephmw, Do you have the scanner actually checking the print or just scanning an image with xsane
<Stephmw> Jack_Sparrow: I have the ThinkFinger pam module running
<Stephmw> Jack_Sparrow: so the actual print
<devron6> cdealer: one moment let me take a look
<krept`> bazhang, the driver disk only has exe files
<Jack_Sparrow> Stephmw, great.. was there any tutorial for it.. and which scanner are you using
<Ein_> it's not working
<bazhang> Stephmw: then you should go to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ this site and add that--I think you are ahead of the curve if I read your intentions correctly ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubot5> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Stephmw> Jack_Sparrow: there's a ubuntu tutorial for it and I'm using the builtin scanner in my Dell XPS 1330
<Ein_> bash: /home/user/Desktop/Jacks-Notes/Partition.Layout.03-05-2008-15:22:30.txt: No such file or directory
<archman_> devron6: it's not working
<bazhang> krept`: can you get a live cd on that machine or is ubuntu already installed on it
<Stephmw> Jack_Sparrow: I'll dig up the link, one sec
<archman_> devron6: can't boot xp anymore
<cdealer> devron6, the service is already in /etc/rc2.d with link to init.d and all executable, and no problem with the config or folder permission, I can start the service manualy but doesnt start at boot...
<Slart> How can I select which soundcard flash uses to play sound?
<Stephmw> Jack_Sparrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<devron6> cdealer: what is your output of /var/log/cups/errorlog
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt                  use shift to paste into terminal
<Slart> !flash
<ubot5> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubot5> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> Stephmw, thanks...
<devron6> archman: you are booted into the system correct
<krept`> i can put a live cd in
<archman_> devron6: it's like it stops on grub>
<krept`> the device shows up in lspci
<devron6> archman: what version of windows are you running
<devron6> archman: can you also give me the output of your /etc/grub.conf
<bazhang> krept`: could you tell me the exact name in lspci?
<Stephmw> bazhang: haha, I'd missed this bit: "I still need to type my login. I want to only swipe my finger. A: Indeed, it would be cool. This is a feature currently not supported by Thinkfinger but it might be available in future releases."
<krept`> sure
<krept`> 02:04:0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco... WMP11v4 802.11b PCI card
<bazhang> Stephmw: thus the need to add your idea to the !brainstorm site ;]
<krept`> Sybsystem: Linksys Unknown device 0020
 * Stephmw is in process of doing so
<Ein_> ok... after I did this (sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt) what should I do?
<bazhang> krept`: that seems like an ethernet device; is there no name for the wireless one? what does ifconfig say in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, look at your desktop and look for a new file
<archman> devron6: sorry my connection failed; you said something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | Ein_
<ubot5> Ein_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ein_> I sow it
<devron6> arhcman: what version of windows are you running? also can you give me the output of /etc/grub.conf
<gemidjy> Jack_Sparrow: that command is pre-historic
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, Open it and see if you see all your partitions
<archman> devron6: xp sp2
<Ein_> I see them all
<krept`> well i have two entries in ifconifg
<krept`> one is eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> gemidjy, thanks for your opinion
<cdealer> devron6, this is the only error I got... when starting manualy it doesnt generate any errorlog... E [05/Mar/2008:08:21:40 -0300] DNSServiceRegister failed with error -65537
<krept`> and the other is ethoavah
<krept`> then lo which is local loopback
<devron6> cdealer: hmm
<archman> devron6: /etc/grub.conf does not exist on my machine
<devron6> that is wierd
<Stephmw> bazhang: I've been beaten to it... by a looooong margin
<Stephmw> bazhang: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2/
<netsrot> hi, how do I get swedish chars to work in terminal outside X?
<bob__> Hi, i've got a minor question, when i install ubuntu on a system using the alternate disk, at a certain moment it displays "Select and install applications", but i can't really select anything, it just installs the whole bunch
<bob__> would be gret if i was able to choose
<bazhang> krept`: it may be that it is identifying your network wireless card as an ethernet card--the eth0avah entry it would seem
<devron6> archman: one moment
<archman> devron6: gutsy
<cdealer> devron6, its happen with all my ubuntu boxes .... only with cups...
<devron6> archman: what version of windows are you running
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> I sow the txt file
<archman> devron6: xp sp2
<krept`> i see
<bazhang> netsrot: you have the language support installed for swedish language?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, in the text file.. do you see the partitions you were trying to find
<bob__> does anyone have an answer for me?
<devron6> archman: give me the output of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<netsrot> bazhang: I don't know, how do I check? I don't use gnome or kde btw.
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> yes
<bazhang> krept`: any info on the box that the computer came in or the specs on what that card is? (ie the exact name)?
<devron6> cdealer: are you running desktop or server
<Jack_Sparrow> bob__, Perhaps the server or minimal install cds would work better for you
<krept`> i built the computer myself
<bazhang> netsrot: what do you use for a package manager?
<krept`> and i have the driver cd for the card
<netsrot> bazhang: synaptic
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> I saw them all
<archman> devron6: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58481/
<bazhang> netsrot: could you please go into synaptic and search for swedish
<bob__> Jack_Sparrow: where can i find those? i only know how to get the live and alternate disks
<krept`> but it's windows only
<krept`> i can open up the pdf manual
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<netsrot> bazhang: I'm working on it.
<cdealer> devron6, desktop install ...
<bob__> thanks ubot5
<netsrot> bazhang: nope
<bazhang> krept`: well you can try to use ndiswrapper but it would be better to use the native linux (if there any) drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, please refine your question.
<devron6> cdealer: okay one moment ill get back to you let me help archman real fast because i was helping him first it will only be another moment
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, nice work on his grub by the way
<bazhang> netsrot: then you need to install it--for system wide, open office or whatever you need
<devron6> jack: as i told him before he reboots he will have to come back into irc and i will tell him how to boot back into windows
<Ein_> I mean I saw all partitions in txt file but what should I do next?
<bazhang> krept`: if you checked the pdf that would be great
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, Yep, saw that, easy to fix from there
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> I mean I saw all partitions in txt file but what should I do next?
<netsrot> bazhang: I want all programs to keep talking english while supporting swedish characters to be typed.
<devron6> jack: sorry i am confused then were you being sarcastic when you said nice work with his grub
<archman> devron6: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, What are you trying to do.. with the partitions.  you said you could not see them.. so are you just trying to mount htem
<devron6> archman: now for the final step do this
<netsrot> bazhang: should I install language-pack-sv and language-pack-sv-base?
<krept`> yeah i got it open, any specific information you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, No, I was serious..  not sarcastic.. just saying good work..
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> yes I want to mount them
<archman> devron6: im on live still!!
<devron6> archman: come down buddy :)
<archman> devron6: ok
<bazhang> netsrot: sounds like a plan ;]
<archman> devron6: sorry
<devron6> archman: when you booted into grub and you tried to boot of linux what happened?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubot5> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<archman> devron6: it just stopped on   grub>
<devron6> okay did you see an option for windows
<devron6> when you press esc
<netsrot> bazhang: and then just reboot and it works?
<archman> devron6: didn't try; should i?
<devron6> yes lets see if you can atleast get into windows then we will work on fixing your grub to get into linux
<devron6> jack: thanks man thought you were being sarcastic at first
<devron6> my mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, Sarcasm is wasted in text.. :)
<archman> devron6: after when i broke grub i installed some boot loader from hiren's boot cd; will that be a problem?
<archman> devron6: though it disappeared now...
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, I am seldom here at this hour of the am...  nice to see others helping
<devron6> archman: after I told you what to do to fix grub you installed something of hirens?
<devron6> off*
<archman> devron6: now it automatically enters grub
<devron6> okay good
<devron6> when you see the count down 2.... 1....
<archman> devron6: NO, before all that
<devron6> press esc
<bazhang> netsrot: well then you need to go into system preferences keyboard and add swedish as a layout to your kb
<devron6> archman: then it should not be a problem
<devron6> when you see grub press esc
<devron6> and try selecting windows tell me what happends
<archman> devron6: ok, seeya, thanks !
<devron6> *slams head*
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> how I can mount my partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, Are you running gutsy?
<krept`> bazhang,  what exactly am i looking for in the manual?
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, what format are the partitions you want to mount
<bazhang> krept model name and number
<krept`> i've got the specs open
<bazhang> krept`: is there a web address?
<Ein_> ntfs
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> ntfs
<krept`> hmm let me see
<krept`> www.linksys.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, those are usually detected during the install.. did you addanother drive or did they ever show up
<st_iron> hello, now I use alsa 1.0.14 again and I don't have sound on Intel HDA
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> I didn't chk
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, recompile with 15 not a6...
<Jack_Sparrow> not 16
<st_iron> ah
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: k
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> I didn't chk if thy show up when I run Live cd
<bazhang> krept`: heh well just tell me the make and model of the computer and I will check it
<krept`> it's a computer i built
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> do I need to reinstall ubuntu :'(
<krept`> the card is a Linksys WMP11 pci adapter
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, mounting isnt a big deal, just want to make sure we dont have another issue.. plus I am not entirely awake yet..
<krept`> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C1&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416939789&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=3978991233B01
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, no need to reinstall.
<krept`> not listed on there
<devron6> lol i have not been paying attention. jack" what does ein want to do?
<p911> hi guys
<Parsec300> Anybody know how to install a .package file? Will it be supported in Hardy?
<p911> someone have experience with 9650SE-24M8
<p911> someone have experience with 3ware 9650SE-24M8 controller?
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, have him mkdir for a mount and mount one of his ntfs
<bazhang> krept`: just a sec
<NET||abuse>  grrr,, i was using inkscape there a minute ago, i am holding down shift and ctrl and alt for various tasks,, problem is i hold one of them down too long and the assistive technology kicks in, how can i just stop that from happening, as when the dialog asking if I want to activate slow keyboard typing options comes up, the whole keyboard becomes unresponsive.. and nothing will work if the alert window is stuck behind another window (ie.. inkscapes window)
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, I need to go start some coffee
<krept`> WMP11-v4-UG-30423NC BW
<p911> After make partitions with parted, and format with 3 filesystem different
<archman_> devron6: it starts grub automatically, stops on grub>...
<devron6> okay archman: one moment
<p911> when reboot the box, raid cannot be mounted
<p911> and give this error:
<devron6> Ein_: one moment
<p911> attempt to access beyond end of device
<Parsec300> !.package
<ubot5> Factoid package not found
<Parsec300> !Package
<devron6> archman: in console type grub-install hd0
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: did you say 1.0.15?
<devron6> reboot and tell me what happends
<Parsec300> !package
<ubot5> Factoid package not found
<IdleOne> Parsec300, what is the package you are trying to install?
<devron6> if that doesnt work then we will do it the hard way
<Parsec300> A tax program from the dutch IRS.
<devron6> eil_: you do know if you mount NTFS and you want to write to it you can mess everything up
<devron6> just warning you before you proceed
<archman_> devron6: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<archman_> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<IdleOne> Parsec300, do they have a .deb ?
<archman_> devron6: ?
<Pici> devron6: Ein_: ntfs-3g is quite stable these days.
<devron6> archman:grub-install /dev/sda
<archman_> devron6: but im on live now
<archman_> devron6: should i /media/disk/  ?
<devron6> archman: just open term and type grub-install /dev/sda
<IdleOne> !nickspam | Lone_Wolf
<ubot5> Lone_Wolf: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<devron6> eil_: mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<archman_> devron6: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<netsrot> bazhang: I have set that to swedish and still I don't get swedish chars outside X.
<devron6> [inqwvingng3
<devron6> jg3g
<devron6> [ging3gn3g3nb
<Pici> devron6: stop
<devron6> archman: grub-install /dev/hda
<archman_> devron6: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> didn't see any issue in my ubuntu
<devron6> okay archman: do you have aim?
<krept`> u know what this card is so old and out dated it only gets 11mbps
<devron6> id rather discuss this with you on there
<krept`> so i'm going to buy a new one today
<archman_> devron6: i have icq, no aim...
<bazhang> krept`: seems that is the broadcom 43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, Sorry, just sat down, was making coffee.. ntfs-3g is stable.. write to ntfs is not a problem
<devron6> okay whats your icq
<IdleOne> !hardware | krept` make sure it is supported
<ubot5> krept` make sure it is supported: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<devron6> jack: sorry still working with archman
<archman_> devron6: just a sec....
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, np...
<Piet44> i got a fatal: module battery not found with ubuntu jeos 7.10 when i install jdk. someone knows how to fix? searched already on google but nothing found
<archman_> devron6: 353405720
<Ein_> <Jack_Sparrow> is not about writing to ntfs... I can't see the partitions
<krept`> ok
<krept`> well my current card is listed in device manager
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> krept`: there is a how to above
<devron6> archman did you get my request
<IdleOne> krept`, I meant the new card you are going to buy
<krept`> i know
<archman_> devron6: devron6: no
<archman_> devron6: try again
<bazhang> hmm cannot /msg the new bot
<devron6> archamn: here is mine add me 254759453
<Jack_Sparrow> Ein_, sudo mkdir /media/ein-1  then   sudo mount /dev/sda3  or whatever partition you want   /media/ein-1
<krept`> ok thanks bazhang
<archman_> devron6: auth
<bazhang> krept`: some have reported success that way--others have done the ndiswrapper trick
<archman_> devron6: did you get request?
<devron6> no
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, I had exellent results with fwcutter on the bcm43xx
<devron6> herm
<archman_> devron: is it joel@...  ?
<mohbana> hey guys how do i list of all the running processes?
<devron6> yes that is me
<UbuntuJo1> ps ax
<krept`> what is this ndiswrapper trick?
<bazhang> netsrot: in the keyboard layout you have to define the trigger key that will switch between the layouts
<neeto> What process runs cp?
<mad_max02> where can I find americas army full game linux torrent ??
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<netsrot> bazhang: no
<mohbana> ps ax | cat -n ... is some jumbled output, how do i count the number of processes runnign
<bazhang> see above krept`
<UbuntuJo1> cp is a file based command
<krept`> ok
<neeto> UbuntuJo1: I know, but I am copying a huge amount of files, and I wanted to try and nice the process to see if it would speed it up
<bazhang> netsrot: you have not enabled the switch or cannot find it or what--not sure what your 'no' means here
<netsrot> bazhang: I only have one layout that is swedish, how could I possibly switch layouts?
<UbuntuJo1> ps ax | grep cp
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i'm trying to install rmagic on gutsy which relies on libgd-graph-perl.... but libgd-graph-perl isn't in any of the repos i can find... its listed on packages.ubuntu.com though - i've done apt-get update, etc. any ideas?
<krept`> it's using cisco not broadcom i think
<bazhang> ah netsrot did you not say you wanted english as the default and then be able to switch to swedish?
<IdleOne> pvh_sa|wrk, download from packages.ubuntu.com and use dpkg -i filename.deb to install
<Ergo^> hmm... can i install ubuntu on a 433mhz celeron pc ? will it be workable ?
<mohbana> hey guys how do i list of all the running processes?
<netsrot> bazhang: I don't have swedish working, I want swedish =)
<mohbana> and the total
<bazhang> Ergo^: what ram
<mohbana> ps ax | cat -n ... is some jumbled output, how do i count the number of processes runnign
<IdleOne> Ergo^, how much ram?
<Ergo^> bazhang : 128mb
<Jack_Sparrow> Ergo^, You might want to try xubuntu or the minimal cd on something like that
<IdleOne> Ergo^, yeah you should be ok. might be a little sluggish
<netsrot> bazhang: I want swedish to work outside X, you know the terminal you get to when pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<vallhalla81> Ergo^: may be kubuntu would be better?
<bazhang> netsrot: then go into keyboard, enable the swedish layout, install the swedish language support and define a trigger in the same place that you set the keyboard layout
<Hewus> Anyone know a program that logs the amount of traffic passing through a network interface over time?
<Pici> mohbana: echo $(( $(ps aux | wc -l) - 1 ))
<Ergo^> i have xubuntu on that but i dont like it very much ;]
<bazhang> Ergo^: then that would be no--you might try fluxbuntu though
<Pici> mohbana: All the extra stuff is there only because I don't know what the ps switch is to get rid of the column headers
<mohbana> Pici, thanks
<pvh_sa|wrk> IdleOne, thanks!
<IdleOne> pvh_sa|wrk, np
<Ergo^> thanks guys
<Ergo^> im quite surprised how well ubuntu can replace windows along with wine...
<Ergo^> tried using pure debian but installing nvidia drivers on 8800gts defeated me :(
<quittt> is your navigator crashing when you use Flash, and then closes the windows with it?
<quittt> it happens on SeaMonkey and Firefox
<st_iron> I compiled 1.0.15 alsa driver, utils, lib and I don't have sound yet
<HearMeNVIDIA> Hi, i just bought a 9600GT but Xorg fails. It says : Connection reset by peer.
<st_iron> alsamixer said: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<HearMeNVIDIA> And, how can i Recreate xorg.conf ? i deleted it :/
<bazhang> what drivers are you using HearMeNVIDIA
<neeto> Is there a program to see what a process is doing in real time? and/or is there a way to see which files are being copied into a certain directory in real time?
<zoidberg_> so is there really anything really new about Ubuntu 8.04?
<quittt> HearMeNVIDIA: why have you done that?!?
<zoidberg_> i didn't really see any new features
<quittt> is there a new ubuntu?
<HearMeNVIDIA> bazhang: default ubuntu nvidia drivers : 10xxx .
<Pici> quittt: Every 6 months, next one is due in April
<Ergo^> zoidberg_ : yes there some very nice updated packages like postgresql-8.3 , pylons, django and stuff
<zoidberg_> quittt, they're working on it...i think the relase date is sometime in march or april
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, Is that some sort of usb sound card or internal?
<bazhang> Hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<zoidberg_> Ergo^, whats django?
<quittt> nice
<Ergo^> pyhon framework
<pvh_sa|wrk> zoidberg_, pulseaudio, for one?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubot5> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<quittt> I just don't understand why they don't put SeaMonkey in it
<quittt> instead of Iceape
<devron6> jack: grub just is not being nice for that poor guy
<quittt> hardy?? hahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, Something elase happened when he tried that hirens cd
<quittt> duro
<Jack_Sparrow> quittt, Please stop
<devron6> jack: I agree I am having him reboot now hopfully this will fix the issue
<devron6> jack: just had him try reinstall grub again a diff way
<quittt> Jack_Sparrow: didn't get it
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: internal intel hda sound
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: in an asus f7f notebook
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, The people over in /j #Alsa can help you get that going...  I am still waiting for coffee to wake me up
<devron6> st_iron let me send you the directions for the sound
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubot5> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<st_iron> devron6: let's start
<devron6> actually ubot beet me to it
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, remember when you compile the drive, it mutes all the channels.. you did check that right
<devron6> beat*
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: alsamixer doesn't work :O
<bloupotlood> hi guys
<st_iron> alsamixer said: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<tortho> Anyone running VirtualBox under Hardy?
<bloupotlood> ive got a problem, i recently got VMware, running ubuntu, i get the log on screen, prompting for a username and password?
<bloupotlood> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> tortho, Wrong channel
<devron6> st_iron did you download and compile the latest releases of alsa_driver, utils, firmware, libs
<archman> devron6: nothing...; hangs on grub> ...
<dgjones> tortho, the people in #ubuntu+1 might be, thats where the Hardy support is
<hischild> bloupotlood, maybe log in?
<st_iron> devron6: nope, 1.0.15
<Ergo^> yesm enter your username and password there  -)
<bloupotlood> with what username and password hischild?
<tortho> dgjones: Thanks, I'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, let me see if I have my notes on that..
<hischild> bloupotlood, with the ones you created when you installed ubuntu
<devron6> st_iron download and install the latest alsa-driver. lib and utils
<bloupotlood> oh, right, lol, sorry i think im running it off the disc
<bloupotlood> shoud probably install it first :(
<bloupotlood> :)
<Ergo^> btw. how does up upgrading to next versions work ? what is upgraded and what is not upgraded for various reasons ?
<hischild> bloupotlood, when you run it of the live disc, it doesn't have a password :-)
<Dex-Freudii> how do I fix uncontiguous files on a partition?
<bloupotlood> mmm
<bloupotlood> thats wierd
<bloupotlood> so what could be the issue here, VMware?
<Piet44> i got a fatal: module battery not found with ubuntu jeos 7.10 when i install jdk. someone knows how to fix? searched already on google but nothing found
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: I think I have to set the default sound device
<hischild> bloupotlood, did you have ubuntu installed before?
<bloupotlood> nope
<hischild> hmm ...
<bloupotlood> im running it from XP
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just wondering where can I do that
<bloupotlood> using VMware
<hischild> bloupotlood, i meant in vmware =)
<bloupotlood> asking for a username and password...
<seby> bye
<bloupotlood> oh lol, no hischild
<bloupotlood> hischild does Virtual PC run ubuntu?
<hischild> bloupotlood, i've heard stories about it running, yet most people seem to be having a real hard time doing so ...
<hischild> bloupotlood, in that case i would suggest virtualbox =)
<bloupotlood> oh, dang i wonder what the deal is with the VMware username password buhg
<bloupotlood> ah ok :)
<Ergo^> can someone explain to me how upgrading ubuntu os looks like?
<nickthorley> does anyone know of an ubuntu fan site where users post their good looking customised desktops in a gallery?
<Jack_Sparrow> st_iron, Do one more thing  remove and reinstall libasound2  with synaptic
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: hi again
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi
<bazhang> bloupotlood: from windows xp?
<youtux> hi, can someone help me to configure gnokii?
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: you should be paid as a support person the amount of time you spend helping in here - not that i'm complaining
<hischild> bloupotlood, if you're talking to me, could you try to put my name in the sentence? ( type his and then hit tab) so that the messages light up on my end
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Thanks..  I try
<bazhang> bloupotlood: you really should ask in the ##windows channel for that
<HearMeNVIDIA> Hey, can someone explain me how can I install a nvidia driver from nvidia.com [Manually] ?
<hischild> bazhang, no, his live cd is asking for a password ... from ubuntu ... his host is xp
<xukun> How can I backup my ntfs partion with dd?
<bloupotlood> its wierd
<Jack_Sparrow> HearMeNVIDIA, It is seldom necessary to do that... but see the link that follows
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubot5> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bloupotlood> i downloaded the vmware ubuntu version though, could be that perhaps
<st_iron> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<HearMeNVIDIA> Jack_Sparrow: I have a 9600gt and i really need it :)
<HearMeNVIDIA> thanks for this link.
<nickthorley> i am happy with ubuntu on my laptop and would like to replace my f8 pc with an ubuntu one - does anyone see any problem with me installing ubuntu keeping the /home partition untouched which is ext3 filesystem and then mounting it in ubuntu - there shouldnt be any difference in the filesystems should there but could there be a difference in where ubuntu expects to find conf files
<Dex-Freudii> how do I fix uncontiguous files on a partition?
<bazhang> bloupotlood: that would be it then
<Stephmw> bazhang: now starting to wonder if I can somehow get cryptoroot using the fingerprint scanner ;)
<youtux> does anyone can help me to configure gnokii?
<bazhang> Stephmw: sounds interesting; post back if you get it working ;]
<bloupotlood> mmm
<bloupotlood> so theres some sort of VMware user/password then
<bloupotlood> great...
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, I would expect some issues trying that..
<Stephmw> bloupotlood: iirc vmware needs to load kernel modules... would you prefer it ran as root?
<bloupotlood> oh kk
<bloupotlood> im trying Virtualbox
<bloupotlood> looks pretty nifty
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: do you think i would be best letting it create a home partition on the / partition initially and then copy over my required files, maildata, xchat settings etc individually?
<bazhang> bloupotlood: vmware versions of ubuntu are not the same as straight ubuntu--best to get the real thing for virtual pc ;]
<bloupotlood> lol, k
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, I would create the default on /  then try to point home to your old partition, if that does not work well, point it back and copy over
<bloupotlood> well it seems to be working fine on virtualbox, ta guys :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Assume you know this but   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DonkeyKong101> any1 know about getting printer sharing to work....the computer with the printer is running windows ( unfortunitley)
<waylandbill> DonkeyKong101: you can set that up using System->Administration->Printing. Windows printers via SAMBA are supported.
<bloupotlood> is VMware able to run a normal .iso of ubuntu?
<bloupotlood> instead of a VMware version?
<bazhang> yes bloupotlood
<bloupotlood> oh sweet
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: thanks - did know most of it but some of the commands on ubuntu are new - slightly different on ubuntu.  Not that I am questioning you but what would be different from a home in f8 and a home in ubuntu - dont all the pieces of software use standard files and locations
<DonkeyKong101> my network is pretty well setup i think...i can access all files on my windows computer...i added the printer (found it on the network) the problem i have is it only send about 100kb of the file...then nothing...it almost prints..teases me...then just doesnt
<bloupotlood> nope, using VMware, normal ubuntu ISO, asking for a username password, wiiiierd
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, I would like to think they used all standard locations.. but .. I hate to assume..
<Llewxam> can anyone tell me how i can format a new laptop with vista to install 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Perfect example might be .mozilla/plugins
<bloupotlood> this is wierd indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Llewxam, Are you trying to dual boot or just wipe vista off
<Llewxam> wipe it off
<bloupotlood> running VMware, normal ubuntu ISO, username password on log on. lol, anyone got an idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, Are you sure you are seeing the ubuntu login screen and not a request from vmware?
<Lartza517> Hmm... I cant connect to domains
<bloupotlood> Jack yes man, its the login screen
<Lartza517> i can play netgames
<Lartza517> but cant use firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, than as suggested earlier try asking in WIndows
<bloupotlood> kk
<bloupotlood> just #windows?
<Lartza517> i cant connect to domain addresses, but i can play netgames
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood, or vmware or vbox...
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: yes see your point - prob easier to let it create one and then move in anything i need in after
<donusa_01> Hi Pitel
<nickthorley> bloupotlood: could it be keyboard settings - like wrong country which is messing with the characters and hence you inputting the wrong password?
<bloupotlood> k ta im asking there now
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, best to have the installer create one as default even if you dont use it, than need it and not have it
<Viper111> hello thre
<nickthorley> jack_Sparrow: yes think i will do that and then mount the old home and move everything into 1 folder and then set ubuntu to use the new partition with folder as home and then I can copy bits I need over for each prob
<Lartza517> hypn0: other comps can connect to web
<plamen> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, I just see too many things that might cause you issues like permissions etc.  and it would be nice to have a working gui to try and straighten it out
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: does my last suggestion sound like a plan?
<ConstyXIV> how secure is a SSH tunnel?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, I would let ubuntu make /home on root...   try to use the page I gave you to set your old home as the new home and see if it works..
<archman> devron6: nothing; should i reinstall? will i then be able to boot into xp?
<Pici> ConstyXIV: As secure as anything else you do in SSH.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, you can always create folder on root, wipe old /home and create new home from ubuntu default /homer on root and copyu stuff back
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: will do - plan to do it this weekend so will let you know - if I do that and an individual prog gives me probs I can always save out the bits I need (such as bookmarks in firefox) and then delete the directory and let it recreate it
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<amortvigil> hey ive just installed ubuntu but im getting the error about missing a font path when starting x (i installed server edition) how can i fix this?
 * Bosan brb hunting cewe dulu ahkkk 
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: thanks - cant believe I am doing it really - been a total redhat/fedora fan for about 10 years and now going ubuntu
<Llewxam> huh... now when i try running livecd i get an endless stream of i/o errors 0.o
<DonkeyKong101> i tried to setup my printer again.....i can see it on my windows network...it just wont print anything....only a couple kbs get sent thru, then nothing?
<alanhaggai> Llewxam, the I/O errors and the squashfs errors?
<Llewxam> yep
<Ergo^> if i have /home on separate partition is it better to reinstall ubuntu to 8.04 or rather rely on upgrading from network ?
<Llewxam> those definitely would be it alanhaggai
<alanhaggai> Llewxam, I too have the same problem with my other PC when trying to boot with the Live CD. Still have not found a solution to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, we are here to help you over the rough spots
<Llewxam> worked last night. i really wanna wipe vista off. >.<
<devron6> jack: archman will be on shortly asking how to add xp to his grub menu can you help him out i have to go in a few moments
<Bosan> back cwe lari samua....lolz
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: do you know any websites that have equivalent commands for people switching - like in fedora you do this and in ubuntu you do this etc
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, not really
<Viper111> i need to setup my squid but am not sure i can do it myself so any can offer help
<Jack_Sparrow> devron6, sure will keep an eye out
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: maybe that is my calling to note everything I struggle with and then write a conversion guide
<devron6> jack: thx
<incorrect> hello, i am having issues witht he nvidia driver,
<Dante123> hi all.  My pc is SOMETIMES failing to boot up into Ubuntu.  When it does I turn it off and then back on again and then it almost always boots properly.  I turned off splash so I could see when it hangs.  The point where it hangs is when it says "Reading files needed to boot".  If I restart and then hit enter at grub menu....it will reboot without a hitch.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Documentation always helps
<incorrect> when X starts the panel goes into power saving mode
<stanis_sh> hi all
<stanis_sh> does anybody knows how to set up routes for vpn?
<graspol> hello there
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: one prob I did have last night was flash - i got the do you want to install plugins thing in firefox and I said yes install flash and it did and then said would nee dto restart browser which I did but then it came back and still said I needed to install the same plugin - any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, I would suspect problems on that drive..
<amortvigil> how do i install the fonts needed for xorg?
<Ergo^> nickthorley : , install flash-nonfree with synaptic - worked very well for me
<Jack_Sparrow> nickthorley, Install manually, their auto installer has had issues
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: when you say manually you mean from the adobe site
<Ergo^> nickthorley: : you can install flash with synaptic
<Dante123> Jack_Sparrow hmmm....any suggestions for determining hd errors or fixing them
<Jack_Sparrow> see ergo above
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante123, fsck
<Jack_Sparrow> brb, need to make nice with the wife
<Dante123> type that from terminal
<Dante123> right?
<nickthorley> jack_sparrow: nice - is this a private nice or did you meal rice haha
<Dante123> should I boot up a live cd then run fsck without having the drive mounted?
<nickthorley> dante123: which partition is it that you have a problem with?
<Dante123> did you read my original boot problem....might give some background
<Dante123> nickthorley...the drive in question has windows and ubuntu on it (fairly new drive)
<Llewxam> hmmm. k then how do i wipe off vista now?
<Dante123> I get a "Reading files needed to boot".  If I restart and then hit enter at grub menu....it will reboot without a hitch.  Any ideas?
<nickthorley> dante123: not had enough experience with ubuntu to comment on what it could be but I would fsck all filesystems and yes for root you will have to boot from the rescue cd
<Dante123> I've read that running fsck on mounted partition can cause all kinds of problems
<hischild> Dante123, thus boot from a rescue disc and then fsck?
<nickthorley> yes it can do so best off rescue cd then all should be unmounted
<Anubis_be> Does anyone knows a good WYSISYG html editor?
<Anubis_be> WYSIWYG I mean :)
<Ergo^> Anubis_be : - usi YUI's RTE
<dgjones> !kompzer | Anubis_be
<ubot5> Factoid kompzer not found
<dgjones> !nvu | Anubis_be
<ubot5> Anubis_be: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Ergo^> http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/editor/
<Ergo^> ah lol, not online editor :D
<Llewxam> anyone?
<Dante123> hischild that's what I am planning to do
<Ergo^> Anubis_be :: use eclipse for html - you will never need anything more
<bloupotlood> got my vmware to work thanks guys
<bloupotlood> turned out the checksum was bad from the download
<Ergo^> its not wysiwyg but pros dont use graphics mode anyway :D
<bloupotlood> had an original ubuntu disc downstairs :)
<Anubis_be> Ergo^ I am not a pro :) so
<bloupotlood> anyone here ever done the Comptia Linux+?
<bloupotlood> ill be doing it after N+, any tips? :)
<Ergo^> well you want to use xhtml and css2 anyways ;P
<Ergo^> so wysywig is not a good route, you will learn bad things from it
<Pici> bloupotlood: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu is more for Support Q&A
<bloupotlood> oh sorry, new here, thanks :)
<wigren> I need help mounting an SD card with Ubuntu 7.10 laptop
<wigren> i've tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5601AWLMi/HowTo#head-1d524a1bbe9634283a733cec4e3d1cf57684079a but.... nothing
<Llewxam> and asking again: how can i wipe off vista with live cd?
<wigren> i have an Averatec 6130HS-20
<Pici> Llewxam: Run gparted from the live-cd, and reparition/reformat
<Ergo^> Llewxam : when you run live cd and push install it will allow you to repartition
<Pip> Llewxam, What you mean ?
<Llewxam> what i want is to erase vista completely and leave ubuntu
<Llewxam> thought about partition editor and using the format option on the vista partition
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, you there?
 * Bosan ttwa dalam hati
<Bosan> p puru so saki
<Pici> !en | Bosan
<ubot5> Bosan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dgjones> Llewxam, if you don't need to keep any partitions on the machine, you can just tell the installer to use the whole of the drive, which will erase Vista and create a new partition just for ubuntu
<Llewxam> dgjones, k i'm gonna try that now.
<dgjones> Llewxam, it might be an idea to set up a seperate partition for /home though rather than just letting the installer use the whole drive automatically
<wigren> can anyone provide a tutorial that deals with recognizing SD cards? googling didnt help much
<SlimG> How do I display info (home folder location etc.) regarding a user using CLI?
<raiderxx> Could someone help me getting ubuntu up and running?
<erUSUL> raiderxx: put a livecd in your cd tray boot computer done
<bazhang> make sure the BIOS is set to look for the cd/dvd drive first raiderxx
<raiderxx> erUSUL, I did that. And I installed it.
<erUSUL> raiderxx: i mean... you will have to be more specific on your request for help...
<raiderxx> oh ok
<erUSUL> !doesntwork
<ubot5> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<raiderxx> erUSUL, my compizconfig doesn't work.
<erUSUL> raiderxx: what graphic card?
<raiderxx> nvidia
<erUSUL> raiderxx: System>Admin>Restricted Drivers
<Viper111> i need to setup my squid but am not sure i can do it myself so any can offer help
<raiderxx> erUSUL, it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<raiderxx> erUSUL, now its saying "Please restart distro if your kernel was upgraded you will need to reinstall your video drivers envy -t from the terminal."
 * Bosan brb takincing kincing
<raiderxx> But I know not to use envy
<Viper111> i need to setup my squid but am not sure i can do it myself so any can offer help
<Bosan> wkakawkkawakakwakkakaw]
<Bosan> wkakawkkawakakwakkakaw]
<erUSUL> raiderxx: what "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Bosan> wkakawkkawakakwakkakaw]
 * Bosan p puruh sakiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii skali
<Bosan> wkakwakwakwakawkakawkawk
<Bosan> wkakwakwakwakawkakawkawk
<dgjones> !ops | Bosan
<ubot5> Bosan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Viper111> guys ineed  help
<raiderxx> erUSUL, 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0400 (rev a1)
<magnetron> how do i know which user name a http daemon is running as?
<erUSUL> raiderxx: what model is your card? do "sudo update-pciids" and rerun  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Viper111> no body will help me ??
<AndrewB> magnetron: ps ux | grep httpd   [or apache]  it will tell you
<AndrewB> magnetron: i ment ps aux
<magnetron> AndrewB: cheers
<erUSUL> !anyone | Viper111
<ubot5> Viper111: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Robson309> Do you know good boks about write Script?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, I thought you had used envy but had formatted since then
<cjae> hi using ubuntu 7.10 and have changed gdm theme to one from gnome-look and it doesn't seem to have a spot where I can switch to another desktop environment, may I add this somehow?
<Viper111> i am seting up squid i edit visible_hostname
<HoNgOuRu> how do I put the start menu in xfce4 ??? its gone...
<raiderxx> erUSUL, 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS (rev a1)
<erUSUL> Robson309: advanced bash scripting guide
<Viper111> i tried to use it as proxy but its not working
<Viper111> wat should i do next
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, I'm pretty sure I used envy, but since then I have installed a fresh copy of ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, If the gdm theme you added does not have options menu, it is not a simple task to add one in
<Robson309> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> raiderxx: aouch!! with a 8xxx series card you will need the drivers from nvidia.com or use envy (both options dangerous if you do not know what you a are doing) if you want 3d acceleration
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, ok do you have time for one more question ... related?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<raiderxx> erUSUL, AKA Im screwed?
<alanhaggai> Hi. Which is a good video compression software in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> raiderxx: until next version of ubuntu (in April) or you use the (dangerous) options...
<erUSUL> alanhaggai: avidemux? mencoder? ffmpeg?
<alanhaggai> erUSUL, thank you. I will install them.
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, No, 8800 works, but needs the nvidia special drivers..  we spent a lot of time yesterday when you didnt say or admit you had used envy.
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, I also changed my background/wallpaper and from when I hit enter to when I get my desktop I still get that godawful brown before it loads my desktop, how may I get  rid of  this?
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, try to change it under system  admin ... login window ...
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, I thought I said I did.. But I formatted the HDD and reinstalled ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, I just got back to my desk, so tell me what brought up the suggestion of envy on your pc?
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, well, the first time I installed ubuntu, envy just sort of popped up and I was like, hey! This is how I get my drivers!
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, FYI, I fully agree with erUSUL
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, envy was already there
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Envy was part of your ubuntu install..?
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow,  ok I clicked under tab of local under login window and selected black already but it still makes the ugly brown, what else can I change?
<Jack_Sparrow> raiderxx, Where did you download the cd?
<raiderxx> Jack_Sparrow, I don't remember offhand, it might be in my history on Vista.
<archman> devron6: still there????
<Pici> raiderxx: What version of Ubuntu did you download?
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, He had to leave, but I told him I would help you with adding windows to your grub..ok?
<raiderxx> Pici, how can I tell?
<peace> anyone can talk with me in private about how to install nvidia drivers normally.. i have many questions and i cant tell everything in here
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: all went well, i reinstalled gutsy, grub works flawless, everything is ok
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, Great, he asked me to look after you when you got back
<erUSUL> peace: System>Admin>Restrictred drivers
<bazhang> peace best to do it in channel for the edification of all ;]
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: thank you both guys, everything's back again, say hi to devron
<Pici> raiderxx: lsb_release -a on the command line
<dBarton> How do I make controls in Ubuntu 7.10 to appear on the left side of the window, like in Mac OS X?
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, Glad to hear it..   will let him know.. thanks
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: btw, whats the difference between gksudo and sudo ?
<raiderxx> Pici, I have 7.04
<danand> raiderxx - installation of the driver from nvidia.com is not _that_ difficult - think you will need the kernel headers for your current kernel though - you may wanna do an sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`. if i remember rightly the install from nvidia uses an install script that must be run as root while X is not running. Sure the README will explain it a lot better than i have though. luck :)
<Jack_Sparrow> dBarton, I like cairo-dock for the osx look...
<peace> nvidia restricted drivers are old and with them fatal x error happens many many times... all i want is to install 169drivers from nvidia.com and its a mess with this thing..
<dgjones> !gksudo | archman
<ubot5> archman: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, gksudo is for gui apps.. it is dangerour to use sudo for gui apps.. see the link that follows
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<dBarton> Jack_Sparrow: I don't want OS X look, I just want the controls on the left... I'm kinda a Mac user and it's hard to adjust. =)
<Pici> raiderxx: If Envy came with your installation you'll have to find out where you got it from because we definitely don't support it.
<raiderxx> Ok.
<bazhang> uh oh envy
<erUSUL> peace: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' install build-essential too. Then stop X 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and run the installer from a VT (terminal)
<ubotu> archman: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks; another one: is it reliable to edit grub loader pic with qgrubeditor ?
<raiderxx> Pici, then where do you suggest downloading a "clean" version of ubuntu?
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, did you catch that
<Aranel> Hi, i bought a new Gigabyte P35C-DS3R , it works wonderful but I cant get sound from it :/
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, I am in the middle of a couple other questions, dont have time to help with your color selections..
<danand> raiderxx - www.ubuntu.com
<archman> so it's better to always use gksudo?
<erUSUL> archman: gksudo is for graphical apps
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, I always use gksudo gedit myself  or sudo nano  etc
<peace> i did it yesterday..and its a big mess now in my pc erusul
<komputes> archman: only for graphical apps
<raiderxx> danand, hmm.. Thought I tried that.. lol. Ok.
<raiderxx> Thank you everyone for your help.
<cjae> Jack_Sparrow, got thought maybe was bug, thanks
<archman> ok guys, thanks
<komputes> archman: sudo for command line apps is fine
<erUSUL> peace: well nobody says is trivial... did you let the installer configure your xorg.conf?
<archman> great support, guys, you're the BEST !
<Jack_Sparrow> we try
<erUSUL> peace: the last time i did that the instaler left the xorg.conf on my home instead of overwritting /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<archman> :-)
<peace> i let it do everything it wanted to do... but after i instaled 169... the linux was not found neither graphical drivers, nor monitor drivers..and after i did it manually..it was resolution 800*600 and no 3d support( no game launches )
<archman> ;-)
<xGeek> wow I'm impressed...
<xGeek> I got all of the compiz effects working with an integrated radeon 200m
<xGeek> smoothly too... pretty neat.
<peace> now i disabled restricted drivers..and now i want to uninstall all drivers with add/remove..and then to install it freshly? ( i doubt it will be ok.)
<erUSUL> peace: boot into recovery mode and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, YOu may need to recompile your alsa drivers for that..  please use version 15 not 16  and you may need to remove and reinstall libasound2
<archman> folks, i forgot to ask is it safe to use qgrubeditor? i want to change picture on loader?
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your information but how can I recompile it ?
<bazhang> lagbotu?
<ubotu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Aranel> thanks.
<archman> and also how can i shutdown ndiswrapper and load native bcm4311 injection-patched driver?
<archman> i want ndis to remain default
<archman> !
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, I always use fwcutter for that chipset/card..
<Anubis_be> *coughs
<Anubis_be> *clears throat
<Anubis_be> KOMPOZER RULES :)
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: but fwcutter is used for extracting firmware, i want to switch drivers...
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, I got that..  I just pointing out I had good results without ndiswrapper
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: oh, ok. sorry. how can i 'switch' drivers ?
<soulburner> sigh, can anyone help me out with how to install pcw.o ?.... its a phillips webcam driver
<Jack_Sparrow> archman, That isnt my area of knowledge... someone will know..
<soulburner> ive read documents but seem to be over my level of understanding
<Jack_Sparrow> soulburner, have you been through the webcam help page?
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: where to look? any irc channel?
<soulburner> Jack_Sparrow, yes it said something about rebuilding the kernel and such
<soulburner> I was wondering if there was an easier way
<peace> nvidia driver version 100.14.19 no game launches - need to install 169drivers.. step-by-step what to do? 1. uninstall all drivers and disable nvidia restricted drivers???? 2. meet requirements i cant fullfill for 169..?? :(
<BuZZ-dEE> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2coM-k4MGw
<bazhang> BuZZ-dEE: a support question with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> BuZZ-dEE, please dont do that
<gandalf84> I have a problem, i'm trying to install version 7.10 for x64. When trying to start live i have a black screen... What can i do? I already try noapic, nolapic, acpi=off, pci=noacpi but nothing changed! Help me please
<BuZZ-dEE> ok
<tyguaike> libapt-pkg-per  is what
<BuZZ-dEE> sorry
<bazhang> tyguaike: what are you trying to do
<Jack_Sparrow> gandalf84, did you try first without quiet and splash before you made the additions
<gandalf84> No
<tyguaike> im is chian
<archman> anyone know of any irc networking channel?
<tyguaike> im is china
<Pici> !zh |  tyguaike
<ubotu> tyguaike: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<f0rmat> hello i was just wondering does anyone know how to remove the synaptic lock?
<Jack_Sparrow> gandalf84, If that does not get through  add  noapic acpi=off
<hwilde_> does ubuntu do gratuitous arp, and if so can it be disabled?
<Pici> f0rmat: Are you sure that you don't have any other package managers open?
<Xbehave> sometimes my keyboard locks up entirely and even my sysrq keys fail  but my  mouse still works fine, ive even restarted x but it didnt help (not sure but it seams to happen when i switch window managers)
<f0rmat> i am sure
<f0rmat> yes
<gandalf84> Ok i try
<Pici> !aptfix | f0rmat
<ubotu> f0rmat: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> f0rmat, do you have another package manager open?
<f0rmat> no
<f0rmat> i used webmin
<f0rmat> and it crashed
<tyguaike> i try ubuntu-cn no uses
<f0rmat> while downloading
<tyguaike> not use
<Llewxam> even though i'm doing the updates now, how do i install the integrated wireless drivers?
<hacker> how can i enable 3d in uue 1.6 ?
<Pici> !ultimate | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<tyguaike> libapt-pkg-perl_0.1.21build2_i386   fuuction
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bazhang> tyguaike: type /j #ubuntu-cn or click the link thanks ;]
<gandalf84> Now i'm installing in with textual
<peace> nvidia driver version 100.14.19 no game launches - need to install 169drivers.. step-by-step what to do? 1. uninstall all drivers and disable nvidia restricted drivers???? 2. meet requirements i cant fullfill for 169..?? :(
<tyguaike> OK,
<khamael> is there a way to make evolution list mails by topic, like gmail?
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: I read the SoundTroubleshooting, but I don't know the driver which i need
<hischild> on a clean ubuntu gutsy install my dual core cpu shows up as a single core under /proc/cpuinfo, while i'm running the SMP kernel .... i have to boot by adding the kernel line acpi=off, is this affecting this?
<f0rmat> thankyou Picio and ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i downloaded it
<Jack_Sparrow> f0rmat, Did you see that webmin is not advised?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, tar -jxvf alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<hwilde_> does anybody even know what gratuitous arp is here?
<f0rmat> Jack_Sparrow: no i didn't why isn't it
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, cd alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3            then      ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make              then     sudo make install
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<amenado> hwilde_-> can you state the exact problem you are having?
<f0rmat> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<gandalf84> I have installed it with textual mode, after reboot in grub i choose ubuntu but i still have black screen. What can i do?
<f0rmat> oh
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :) im trying it now.
<f0rmat> ubtotu: thankyou
<bod_> hey guys, are there any web design programs for ubuntu? if so, which do you recomend. im looking for something as similiar to dreamweaver as pos
<amenado> gandalf84-> try to remove splash  from your boot parameters and see if that helps, maybe even add acpi=off
<archman> guys, is it safe to use qgrubeditor?
<hwilde_> amenado, I have two embedded machines on the same network with eth0 having unique IPs, and then eth0:1 are both set to a standard local IP 10.10.10.1.   It seems like these IPs are now colliding or conflicting because you never know which machine you will ssh into.  Someone suggested to me that this is being caused by gratuitous ARP
<dbrewer_rjr> is there a way to stop peeps from seeing the directory contents of a web directory that does not have an index page?
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, i did it.
<danand> hwilde_ - arp stands for address resolution protocol.
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: It compiled, with only a warning. It says "The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!"
<gandalf84> Removing splash it start, why i have that problem? What can i do to fix it?
<_an4bi0s_> hello !
<hwilde_> danand, I know the acronym.  do you know anything about how ubuntu replies to arp broadcasts
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, sudo cp ./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko /lib/modules/$( uname -r )/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/
<rhineheart_m> hello. Is there a way to automatically upgrade squirrelmail in the terminal?
<danand> hwilde_ - if you have wireshark installed, run it and see.
<bod_> guys, if im talkin to ubotu, and i get something like this -- <ubotu> Found: dict-gcide, evolution-webcal, kdewebdev, kdewebdev-dbg, libruby1.8 (and 107 others) -- how can i make him tell me the 107 others?
<amenado> hwilde_-> why would you even want to have machine with same ip address of 10.10.10.1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, sudo depmod -a                      then possibly   You may also need to use synaptic to remove and reinstall libasound2
<Pici> bod_: You can't.
<bod_> Pici, thats stupid, ok cheers, oh, do you know of any decent web devellopement progs? ;~)
<Pici> !html | bod_ ")
<ubotu> bod_ "): html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<gandalf84> Jack_sparrow, Removing splash it start, why i have that problem? What can i do to fix it?
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i'm trying now :)
<hwilde_> amenado, because the machines are clones so you can always walk up to it and plug in an ethernet cable and know the IP address.
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: cp: hedef "/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/" bir dizin değil: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> gandalf84, simpleedit of /boot/grub/menu.lst will take care of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, ignore that for now
<amenado> hwilde_-> you know that there should be no two machines with same ip address on the subnet..
<bod_> Pici, ok cool ty, is there any in particular you would recommend?
<hischild> on a clean ubuntu gutsy install my dual core cpu shows up as a single core under /proc/cpuinfo, while i'm running the SMP kernel .... i have to boot by adding the kernel line acpi=off, is this affecting this?
<hwilde_> amenado, if you're not going to answer my question don't waste my time ok?   do you have any insight into gratuitous arp ?
<Pici> bod_: I haven't had the need to use any of them.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, move on to sudo depmod -a    and libsound2
<bod_> Pici, ok trial and error for me ,.,. cheers m8
<bazhang> !coc | hwilde_
<ubotu> hwilde_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<thomas_> hello everyone
<rhineheart_m> hwilde: it seems that you're a little bit upset? any problem?
<gandalf84> Jack_sparrow, Ok but why i have this problem?  I can't use splash? Last time i installed same version of ubuntu i used it
<cjae> Hi, is it possible to print over the internet? If I have a printer on a windows machine that has a static ip may I print with my ubuntu machine to it? Of course I would have to set the windows machine to print share but what do I with my ubuntu machine?
<hwilde_> bazhang, the coc says if you don't know how to answer a question don't suggest random tangents
<danand> hwilde_ - arp resolves ip addresses to mac addresses. ie in order for a machine to communicate with another it will ask "who has 192.168.0.1" and the machine with that address will send back its mac or hardware address ie 192.168.0.1 is at 00:10:e1:dc .... etc. if two machines have the same ip address that will cause problems with arp as both machines will answer with their mac addresses
<Jack_Sparrow> gandalf84, No idea...  I was just telling you something I know had a good chance of working
<hischild> hc
<bazhang> hwilde_: no need to take it out on amenado
<hwilde_> danand, on boot what initiates arp?  does the nic send it or does the network request it?   how can it be disabled
<gandalf84> Ok thanx
<hischild> on a clean ubuntu gutsy install my dual core cpu shows up as a single core under /proc/cpuinfo, while i'm running the SMP kernel .... i have to boot by adding the kernel line acpi=off, is this affecting this?
<askand> If I visit a pl file on my server it wants to download it, how can I run it instead of downloading?
<hwilde_> bazhang, he is not answering my question but rather suggesting tangents and questioning the validity of me asking the question.  get off my case...
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde_, Please adjust your attitude
<amenado> hwilde_-> look we all get busy on our lives..if you want quick answer would you like to pay for support?
<danand> hwilde_ - you cannot disable arp - its a required components of TCP/IP networking i believe.
<regoo> hello
<hischild> hwilde_, the way you want may not be the best way. Perhaps he's trying to give you an alternative that would do the same yet be easier
<cjae> Hi, is it possible to print over the internet? If I have a printer on a windows machine that has a static ip may I print with my ubuntu machine to it? Of course I would have to set the windows machine to print share but what do I with my ubuntu machine?
<incorrect> hello i have a problem, when my laptop is docked the nvidia driver insists on using the laptop's panel, even when closed,  I would really like to use my panel,
<hwilde_> amenado, I do pay for support from canonical but nobody seems to have any info on gratuitous arp
<amenado> hwilde_-> i asked you specifically, that having two identical ip addresses on subnet is a problem
<incorrect> i am sure there is a way to force it to use the DVI then the local panel
<bod_> Pici, whats the difference between a WYSIWYG editor and Development environments ?
<amenado> hwilde_-> if you do pay for cannonical support, go bother them then
<bazhang> heh
<hwilde_> if you have two machines, and they each have eth0 and eth0:1,  eth0 IP is unique and eth0:1 is 10.10.10.1,   why does the 10.10.10.1 affect the unique IPs on eth0
<rhineheart_m> hwilde: I tell you.. this might not be the right place for you.. If you have questions.. just ask.. and don't demand anything right away... REMEMBER THIS: You are not paying anybody here to answer your concerns...
<Pici> bod_: wysiwyg = What You See Is What You Get, i.e.: a very graphical editor
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get install libasound2 --reinstall is it true ?
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<bod_> Pici, graphical, ok ty,.,.cheers ;~)
<bazhang> hwilde_: how about taking a deep breath
<Pici> hwilde_: Perhaps you should direct your question to ##networking before asking in here? :)
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: ok , i reinstalled it.
<Aranel> and i did depmod thing before it.
<Pici> hwilde_: Specifically the networking part of the question, not the Ubuntu portion
<hwilde_> I am ssh'ing to the unique IPs on the eth0 interface, and it sometimes goes to the other machine.  from my understanding the eth0:1 should not affect the arp on the eth0
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, apt-get will do it, but I usuallu tell people to use synaptic to completely remove it first
<hwilde_> so what this tells me is that Ubuntu is sending out gratuitous arp packets that are confusing the router in the network
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: i tried it but it says it'll remove 1500mb~ (mostly games etc)
<danand> hwilde_ - are you ssh'ing using eth0:1 ?
<hwilde_> so If I can disable the gratuitous arp for the eth0:1 interface then it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel,  Remember it mutes everything so go unmute and test
<danand> hwilde_ - are you ssh'ing using eth0:1 ?
<hwilde_> danand, no I am ssh'ing into the unique IP on eth0  primary interface, and sometimes it goes to the other machine
<rhineheart_m> hwilde: more users are complaining of your conduct here.. So.. if you feel like its a fault.. then say an apology to the public.. OKay? Don't just ignore what they are actually trying to say here...
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, dont do that
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: how can I unmute it ?
<Aranel> i didnt. :) i tried reinstall instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, See if you have sound first
<BrightEyes`> if disabling fsck make my system boot faster?
<danand> hwilde_ - sorry - are you issuing the ssh using the eth0:1 interface ie connecting to the unique ip on eth0 from the eth0:1 interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, double click your speaker icon  and go through settings
<JuliaJCastaway> where am I?
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i opened Kmix
<Jack_Sparrow> BrightEyes`, it only fsck's when there is a problem or every 23 days by default. if it runs every time. there are likel other problems
<hwilde_> danand, I am issuing ssh from the network to the eth0 interface.  the eth0 interface on the two machines have unique IPs on the network.  the eth0:1 interface is not on the network just local.  but when ssh'ing to the eth0 interface unique IP on the network, sometimes it goes to the other machine.. which it shouldn't because it has a unique IP itself.  so I think the eth0:1 interfaces are confusing the arp table somehow.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, Sure, now you tell me you are one of those kde people..  :)
<dgjones> JuliaJCastaway, you've joined a support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: ummm.. yes :)
<BrightEyes`> Jack_Sparrow: how can i make my linux boot faster?
<hwilde_> BrightEyes`, /etc/init.d
<Jack_Sparrow> BrightEyes`, Is it hanging up on fsck every boot?
<BrightEyes`> Jack_Sparrow: it says smth but no its not checking
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: I did the depmod and apt-get reinstall , and .. ?
<Jack_Sparrow> BrightEyes`, I am leaving soon for a Dr appt. someone may have suggestions for you
<tockitj> how to install packages from cdrom ? (i'd like to add cdrom packages to apt-get sources list)
<danand> hwilde_ - ok, that is a bit strange. the best thing i could suggest is to use a packet sniffing tool like wireshark. that will enable you to see what machines are issuing arp requests and the responses they get. Hopefully that will allow you to diagnose your problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, You should be there or close... to having sound fixed..
<Robson309> how can i open file sh in windows?
<shane_> i have a sound issue .... i am using ultimate edition 1.7 ubuntu.. and my laptop speakers do not mute when i plug in my head phones...any ideas?
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: I still cant get sound.
<amenado> tockitj-> in the synaptic package manager you can select the setttings -> repositories to add the cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> Robson309, bash filename.sh  assuming bash script
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: Do I need a reboot ?
<Rhotes> hai
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<peace> after sucesfully instaled newest drivers! i wrote another line sudo /etx/init.d/gdm start!!! and then it said that it was unable to select my graphic card corectly
<bazhang> shane_: ultimate edition is not supported here
<Aranel> ok, i'm rebooting :)
<peace> and then im now on low resolution... and i dont know what to do now..
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, sorry, thought you did that already..  lost you for a minute
<shane_> ok
<Rhotes> jack_sparrow...
<Rhotes> u are pirates??
<eric_ramirez> Hi, everybody
<rhineheart_m> Rhotes: Nice question..
<krim> How can I make Tor change the exit node to another one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rhotes, I am not a pirate..  and that is offtopic in here thanks
<peace> anyone help :)
<MooN^LigHt> haii
<MooN^LigHt> can u teach me how to make OS
<eric_ramirez> Is Ubuntu a derivation of Debian?
<hwilde_> danand, I did that and the network sends an arp request and the ubuntu machine replies.  I would like to have it only reply to arp on the primary eth0 unique IP, and not have it reply that eth0:1 10.10.10.1 even exists.   this way the local port would be invisible to the network and I could leave them standard IP.   If I change the IPs on one device eth0:1 to 10.10.10.2 it fixes it, but if I do this on all the devices nobody will know what the IP is to con
<hwilde_> nect locally..
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ramirez, yes
<peace> anyone??? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MooN^LigHt, this is not the place for that kind of help
<shane_> any1 know where i might find help for ultimate edition?
<MooN^LigHt> uppss
<MooN^LigHt> soorry
<VM> Hi, i just installed Ubuntu from a Live-CD. Now it refuses to boot
<bazhang> !irc | shane_
<hwilde_> rhineheart_m, have you ever heard of a record for the maximum ubuntu install ?   like if you apt-get install everything
<ubotu> shane_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<amenado> VM did it complete the install?
<danand> hwilde_ - just a quick thought - although the interfaces eth0 and eth0:1 have different IP's they will share the same mac address because they are physically the same device. that may be part of your problem.
<shane_> thnx.. srry i'm a newb to ubuntu
<VM> amenado, The installation progress window closed. an i rebooted.
<danand> hwilde_ - other than that i'm out of ideas. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> VM, Do you get a prompt or a black screen
<amenado> VM-> closed or maybe kind of just went blank because maybe your monitor have one of those energy saving and just blanks out?  did you actually say its okay for your machine to reboot?
<eric_ramirez> My laptop is running Debian Sarge and I don't know how to install Abobe s Flash Player, Can you help me Jack_Sparrow?
<hwilde_> danand, yeah that is definitely it.  the network asks for the mac, and I guess ubuntu replies with both interfaces... but I can't figure out why if you ssh to machine1 eth0  you sometimes get to machine2 eth0 when they are on unique IPs...  so I thought maybe I could make it not reply to arp on eth0:1
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ramirez, Nope.  see the debian channel
<bazhang> #debian can help with that eric_ramirez
<eric_ramirez> In freenode?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<bazhang> yes eric_ramirez
<hwilde_> eric_ramirez, /join #debian
<bazhang> eric_ramirez: but beware ;]
<rhineheart_m> hwilde_: I think your problem is not your machine.. but your router..(forwarding your request)
<amenado> VM i suspect the install did not complete, so you may have to re-install..on next boot you can type ctrl+alt+F1 to see the boot up progress if it did install properly
<krim> How can I make Tor switch to another exit node? The ip adress of the one that's being used now is blocked.
<eric_ramirez> Why bazhang?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor | krim
<ubotu> krim: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<bazhang> eric_ramirez: just a little intra-linux humor ;]
<jpatrick> eric_ramirez: because you use Debian?
<danand> hwilde_ - definately strange behaviour.... good luck - got to go
<rhineheart_m> hwilde_: I bet.. the better alternative.. change the port number for ssh in your machine2 so that your router will know where to forward your request
<BuSefer> hello,, does anybody know a good reminder for ubuntu
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, it works! :)
<hwilde_> rhineheart_m, yeah that is the problem it's the customer's router so I don't have access :/     I don't have unlimited ports either bc it's not my network.
<BuSefer> (organizer)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, Glad you got it going...
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: but the sound is really low
<peace> how in the name of god and all saints i can modify xorg.config ..must i write some weird long stupid line that i dont know...again in terminal..
<peace> ???
<Llewxam> for integrated wireless, what do i need to install drivers/make it work?
<genius_> hello! i need urgent help. I am working, and i opened big file in gedit - then screen flickered and all windows lost its' decorations. I can't switch apps, select and even can't go to firefox :(( i have only two windows here - terminal and irc :)
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: how can I volume up it ? -p.s: my english is not good-
<Jack_Sparrow> Aranel, You have just about exausted what I know about your hardware.. I suggest you go to #Alsa for additional tweaking.
<jpatrick> peace: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amenado> hwilde_-> can you paste in pastebin your  sudo ip a  and we can perhaps shed some light
<peace> how the simple man can know all those passwords to write in terminal :((
<krim> Jack_Sparrow: That doesn't seem to answer my question.
<jpatrick> peace: you use your password
<hischild> peace, one tends to remember part of what one needs to know =)
<jpatrick> !sudo > peace
<genius_> please, help me to save my work! L(
<beerdeaap> genius_:  type metacity in your terminal
<peace> i mean passwords - all those lines you know
<Jack_Sparrow> peace, By asking us nicely...   and by buying hardware that has better support...
<hischild> peace, those are called commands
<peace> not password - sudo..but those passowords dkpg-recongifure xserver.xorg..and so on..
<AJC_Z0> peace: The unix way is that there is no one way, but many. With that comes choice and flexibility, but also the burden of making that choice and learning what the choices are
<soderqvist> Hey does anyone know a noobtutorial on howto install beryl with a ati x800 pro card?
<peace> i better call them passwords now.. :D because they dont look so simple..
<Jack_Sparrow> krim, this is not the place to ask questions about using tor.
<BuSefer> AJC_Z0: +++
<hischild> !compiz | soderqvist
<ubotu> soderqvist: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bod_> i wonder why this package is in repo's
<genius> beerdeaap: wow, that's cool! why did it do that?
<bod_> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bazhang> http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ krim
<beerdeaap> genius: metacity was stuck somehow
<amenado> genius-> am hoping that gedit saves a working file like vim do...so you can just reboot the machine and hopefully find a .swp  (in vim) type of file as a work in progress  edition
<krim> bazhang: Already looked there, couldn't find the answer there either, only that it changes every 10 minutes.
<BuSefer> tell me a powerful organizer for ubuntu, pleease
<peace> amount of memory(kb) used by video card...  then i configure xorg... 256mb video ram... so.. kb?? 1008 * 256 ? or 256000
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, It is only the name of the program.. it does not just view porn
<bazhang> hehe
<karan> cud you plz someone help me fixing the Sound issue in my laptop
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i no, have you tested the program?
<hwilde_> amenado, rhineheart_m, danand    here is the pastebin of the ifconfigs from the two machines:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58493/
<hischild> peace, read what it says. It clearly states that unless you have a specific reason to enter it, leave it blank
<beerdeaap> genius:  you restarted the windowmanager again (by typing metacity)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, No but others have.. itis just a viewer
<raytruz> Anyone find a fix for the atheros wireless networking problem?
<bazhang> bod_: ;]
<genius> i've losts two virtual desktops with windows
<eric_ramirez> I won a laptop, but it didn't have any OS, I don't have money to buy a Windows OS, I have bought several "original" DVD (not burnt), and this distribution is the only one that runs in my Laptop, jpatrick
<Jack_Sparrow> genius, You enabled compiz trying for cube?
<raytruz> I tried the latest madwifi drives, and no luck.  I read on the forums that the Atheros card might be recognized as a 5006 when it's really a 5007
<peace> should i use framebuffer kernel device interface???? i know this question is really important :>
<Wenderson-Silva> i'm windowns
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang, it seems pretty good suprisingly, its better then totem
<karan> i am using amd athlon 64 using  nvidia geforce 7000m
<jpatrick> peace: no if you don't know, and it says that
<bazhang> raytruz: that would be the atheros_swan then
<genius> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, i use compiz
<raytruz> bazhang: where can i find that drive?
<BuSefer> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<raytruz> driver*
<karan> there is no sound while playing any media files
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<peace> it says - feel free to turn it on..but you can turn it off later if you will get problems ( and i have no idea about what the talk goes on ) So this perhaps can cause the fatal x error ??
<Jack_Sparrow> genius, Last I saw that was in feisty.. not in gutsy
<bazhang> raytruz: that is the same one as used in the #eeepc ; they have a wiki on how to get it going with ubuntu
<amenado> hwilde_-> with that config it works right? btw, is it okay for you to use sudo ip addr ?  i wanted to see if it shows exact same parameters..
<raytruz> rgr.
<karan> peace :cud u guide me in fixing the sound issue
<peace> should i use kernel framebuffer device interface? - i dont know what it does... *** I also started this hard long journey instaling newest not-restricted drivers to avoid fatal x error i get randomly very often.
<bod_> karan, whats wrong with your sound?
<tyguaike> make OS ?
<tyguaike> to see lfs
<tyguaike> to use lfs
<karan> bod_, i was not hearing sound while playing music files
<soderqvist> hischild: I really need a noobtutorial got ubuntu 2 days ago not familiar with it at all
<bod_> karan, past tense?
<tyguaike> music for mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> karan, Here is how I recompiled my alsa drivers..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58494/
<karan> i have checkeed in alsamixer
<hwilde_> amenado, yeah with that one set to 10.10.10.2 it is ok.  with it set to 10.10.10.1 which is in my image for all of them, ssh'ing to the eth0 IP gets you across the network to the other device sometimes.  hold on for ip addr
<bazhang> tyguaike: they have a channel I believe--perhaps you can find it on their website--linuxfromscratch.org?
<karan> its all unmuted
<bod_> hischild, isnt there an #ubuntu-beginners room?
<bod_> karan, do you hear the login sound? have you ever heard sound?
<karan> no sound at all
<Flow> Hello everybody ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> soderqvist, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<alumno10> hi Flow
<Gandalf84> i make an update of Ubuntu but i have some problem with some lib, i receive this error "failed to write cache", googling i find a solution, to touch this directory, but when i made it tells me i can't do this
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, see the link I just gave for alsa
<bazhang> bod_: there should be a channel like that
<bod_> karan, in a terminal type              asoundconf list                and tell me the output
<Flow> Man, I'm jsut new to unbuntu any one who might be able to answer some simple questions?
<hwilde_> amenado, rhineheart_m,    ip addr   output appended:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58496/
<peace> should i use kernel framebuffer device interface? - i dont know what it does... *** I also started this hard long journey instaling newest not-restricted drivers to avoid fatal x error i get randomly very often.
<soderqvist> Jack_Sparrow: I need a noobtutorial on getting beryl to work on a ati x800 PRO card..
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, why? bazhang, i thought there was
<bazhang> Flow: ask away
<karan> bod_,
<bod_> karan, yes
<karan> karan@karan:~$ asoundconf list
<karan> Names of available sound cards:
<karan> NVidia
<Flow> Well, I just switched from Vista/xp (Tried to upgrade to vista form xp -Computer doesn;t support OS changing.) And nowe ?I can;t get my video cards to work D:
<Flow> So I installed linux hoping they use different drivers. But when I try to play a game (ex. Warsow) it says not enough video memory
<bazhang> Flow: what video card please be precise
<tyguaike> he he
<Jack_Sparrow> soderqvist, Dont use beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bod_> karan, just the 1 then,.,. ok in terminal just type                      asoundconf set-default-card NVidia
<Gandalf84> Jack_sparrow: can you please help me?
<Flow> Um, How can i find that information on an Unbuntu System?
<soderqvist> Jack_Sparrow: why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> look up
<Gandalf84> i find this http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg266900.html
<bazhang> Flow: open a terminal and type lspci
<bod_> does beryl have anything that compiz doesnt?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gandalf84, I need to get ready to run to the Dr.. sorry I cant take any more questions
<Gandalf84> but it tells me i have no authorization for touching
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<hischild> bod_, i wouldn't really know ... let's try to see if there is =)
<Gandalf84> i already do it
<bod_> oh no Jack_Sparrow 's gonna die!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run sorry
<bod_> ;~)
<hischild> bod_, nope ... fowarded back here
<beerdeaap> Gandalf84: how's your diskspace
<Gandalf84> empty
<hischild> bod_, but ... i think there was a teaching room or sth like that?
<Gandalf84> just installed ubuntu
<bazhang> this is heaven after all ;]
<peace> xorg.config didnt detected my monitor :(( should i leave it as "generic monitor" or at least write my monitors title?
<jerbear> sth?
<alumno10> peace, "generic monitor" is just a name to identify it
<emet_> is it possible to run the old printer applet from fiesty in gutsy?
<peace> ahh :(
<alumno10> peace, you can put anything inthere
<differentreality> hi, I would like to add the cdrom in the sources of apt-get.  Is there some way to do it through terminal ??
<bod_> hischild, no, i just searched the channel list,.,.cant find anything,.,. i swear there was one
<Flow> Sorry about DC
<Flow> What was the command again?
<hischild> bod_, there was a channel where they'd take you through step my step ... something like learning room or so
<karan> bod_, no luck
<alumno10> differentreality, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hwilde_> amenado, does the ip addr info tell you anything?    what is that "scope global"?  If I could set that to scope local that sounds like a fix
<amenado> hwilde_-> i still honestly believe that having two interfaces with same ip address on a subnet causes a conflict. thats what I can think of at the moment
<bazhang> to whom are you speaking Flow? best to prefix your questions with someone's nickname ;]
<Flow> IDENTIFY Flow
<Flow> OH lol
<Flow> Bazhang: What was the command again?
<differentreality> alumno10,  and then?   add the line    /media/cdrom0   ?
<hwilde_> amenado, I agree but those 10.10.10.1 IPs are not on any subnet they are just local (atleast that is the intention).   The subnet is 10.66.3.X
<bod_> karan, have you checked alsamixer? checked ur not muted anywhere,. if all else fails i believe there is a room for alsa probs
<bazhang> Flow: to do what? identify your video card? lspci
<ttotally> i'm try to install a package and it asks for "gutsy gibbon" cd .... can synaptic download packages from the web?
<bod_> hischild, not sure, im onna go ask in ot
<Llewxam> ok i got a resolution problem and the wireless thing. i got an nvidia card and i need to know how to install drivers for the integrated wireless.
<Flow> Bazhang: Ok I got a list waht am I lookin for it's not jsut labled Video card xD
<ttotally> i couldn't find any of the repositories either. can they be access directly?
<bazhang> ttotally: sure, go into synaptic and disable the cd as a software source
<ttotally> bazhang, okay, thnx
<alumno10> differentreality, nope, you have to put something like:
<Flow> baazhang: Ok, found it it's a VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<bazhang> Flow: likely something with ati nvidia or intel
<kestir> hi, is it possible to copy a file numerous times? so that there are multiple copies of the same file?
<amenado> hwilde_-> this is an advance ip address manipulation that you may have to use iproute2 tools such as ip I gave you, to take advantage of configuring those advance features
<devron6> Morning everyone
<alumno10> differentreality:   deb cdrom:[Edubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 Binary-1 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<freepenguin> hiù
<amenado> hwilde_-> and not ifconfig..ifconfig is limited..
<freepenguin> hello*
<hwilde_> amenado, yeah and btw I have this working at multiple other locations, so I agree it is something in the router.   but I think if I can disable gratuitous arp on eth0:1 then it would be transparent to the network
<devron6> how's eveyone doing
<differentreality> alumno10,  hmmm i see :)   is this the exact line i need to use? (supposing i have 7.10 version) ?
<bazhang> nicely devron6
<freepenguin> I've a very hold notebook of friend of mine, and I must install it xubuntu
<bod_> hischild, there is a #ubuntu-classroom
<alumno10> yes it is
<freepenguin> the notebook has 64 mb of ram
<Flow> Bazhang: it's a VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<hischild> bod_, that's the one i was thinking off ...
<karan> bod_, it is still in the muted state eventhough after changed into unmuted state
<freepenguin> and 3.5 gb of hd
<devron6> freepeguin does it have a cdrom drive
<freepenguin> do you think that, with an alternate cd of xubuntu, i can run and install it?
<bazhang> freepenguin: xubuntu may not run too well on that
<karan> once i press ESCAPE key,and lauch alsamixer in terminal
<amenado> hwilde_-> yeah, i have to make note of your efforts for my reference
<bod_> karan, sorry im not good with sound, perhaps address ur non un-muting prob to the channel
<differentreality> alumno10,  thank you very much :))
<kestir> hi, is it possible to copy a file numerous times? so that there are multiple copies of the same file?
<Flow> Bazhang you there?
<devron6> i agre with bazhang
<alumno10> differentreality, u re welcome, your cpu is 32bits right?
<devron6> agree*
<bazhang> devron6: for once we agree ;]
<bod_> hischild, might be worth rememberin that name, then tunnelling any major (noob) questions there
<LjL> kestir: just use cp multiple times...
<karan> this issue pertering for almost a day
<amenado> kestir-> as long as you have the storage resource to keep them
<hischild> bod_, yup ...
<freepenguin> bazhang, must i renounce to install gnu/linux on this notebook?
<bazhang> Flow: aye, just checking something hang on a sec
<devron6> bazhang I am sure we will agree on a bunch of things, expect me typing to much LOL
<hischild> bod_, btw, you dont happen to know anything about dual core cpu's recognized as single cores right?
<alumno10> differentreality, if it is 64bit you need to change the line
<kestir> LjL: so if i want to make 100 copies of a file i need to 'cp file' 100 times?
<differentreality> alumno10,  that would be correct.. but does it matter? because i need this info for a project i want to impement
<freepenguin> (now it has windows 98)
<differentreality> *implement
<Flow> bazhang: jsut making sure Thank youfor tryign to help too.
<kestir> amenado: I do...but is there a way to set a specific number of copies to make?
<LjL> kestir: you can certainly script it
<f0rmat> ebox just made me lose the internet connection i had to remove it :(
<bazhang> freepenguin: no not so severe, perhaps fluxbuntu would suit that machine better though
<LjL> kestir: for i in {1...10}; do cp <filename> <filename>$i; done
<amenado> kestir-> its your script that determines how many times you like to repeat it, or how many times you type copy command
<alumno10> differentreality, sources.list cdrom lines are different in 32 or 64bit since cdroms have different labels
<bod_> hischild, i believe i heard something about ubuntu not handling 2 processors, it cant do it, but i think there are progs that fix it,.,. not really sure tbh,.,.but i no theres probs
<amenado> kestir-> and hopefully you put it in different directories..not on same directory
<differentreality> alumno10,  oh.. i see.. do you know how i need to change the lines maybe ?
<LjL> kestir: can i ask why you want to do that though? it seems like a strange thing to do... perhaps it's a problem that can better be solved another way?
<hischild> bod_, ubuntu used to be able to recognize my cpu's without trouble ... it doesn't even see it now ...
<hischild> bod_, the advantage is that it's extremely silent ... yet i'm missing that second cpu now :(
<kestir> LjL: I want to fill a directory with data, wipe it, fill it, wipe it etc
<hischild> bod_, oh wiat ... sorry misspelled
<LjL> kestir, do you want to do that as a benchmark of something?
<hischild> bod_, 2 cores, not cpu's
<rambo3> hischild what kernel ?
<kestir> LjL: exactly
<hischild> rambo3, Linux hc 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<sarom> bonjour , j'ai un problème avec X-chat , il me faut le réseau épiknet et il n'y est pas
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg try that in a terminal Flow
<alumno10> differentreality, i actually dont know but google knows, I think since is trivial info
<bod_> hischild, should be twice as slow aswell haha,.,. im not to familiar with the prob cause im a peasent and can only afford an 18000 amd processor but the other major hardware prob is 32 bit ubuntu can only handle a max of 2 gig of ram i believe,.,. 64 can have more
<rambo3> hischild what is your cpu?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588245 this thread covers that card Flow
<differentreality> alumno10,  i guess you are right :) thank u again :)
<surrounder> sarom: try #ubuntu-fr
<sarom> oups ok
<LjL> kestir, i think i've come across a ready-made tool that does exactly that, and with a few options. for starters, there are the packages "bonnie++", "dbench", "iozone"... and then i remember something that i think was intended to perform fragmentation tests
<zer0bit> I have a nikon coolpix camera which comes with a CD and software for windows, what would happen if i plug it into ubuntu ?
<bod_> ZeroA4, it would work!!!
<zer0bit> [there is no linux related stuff on cd that came with the camera]
<amenado> zer0bit-> none
<sloopy> zer0bit, probly would show as a flash type device
<zer0bit> amenado .. it wont work ? =(
<hischild> rambo3, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<amenado> zer0bit-> if you are referring to the cdrom..nope it will not work
<kestir> LjL: oh great...thank you!
<Flow> bazhang I got this message in terminal
<hischild> rambo3, brb ...
<Flow> dexserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Flow>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080305105044
<bod_> zer0bit, literally plug in the usb cable and a wizard pops up and says "can i takke your pics and put them on your comp" you say yes and your sorted
<zer0bit> erm ..AMAZING !!
<amenado> zer0bit-> you may see some menu..but those are for windows, once you execute them they will not work
<karan> amenado, cud u help me in fixing the unmuting problem in alsamixer
<zer0bit> and secondly, can I see flash sites on internet in ubuntu linux?
<bazhang> Flow: and what resolution do you now have? what res were you expecting to get?
<bazhang> zer0bit: aye
<amenado> karan-> sorry, my machine do not have sound, so am in a permanent mute mode..
<bod_> zer0bit, yes
<Stefann> hi
<zer0bit> =)))) i am downloading ubuntu .. i hope it works for a non-geek like me, would love to throw M$ into their own stolen recycle bin ^^
<Stefann> i have a question
<amenado> zer0bit-> yes you can see them if you also have the flash plugin in your webbrowser
<BobFromBelgium> hi all
<Ayabara_> Sound Juicer an ok tool to rip to flac, or are there better choices out there?
<devron6> zer0bit: if not theres always linspire LOL
<devron6> jk
<Stefann> if i switch to ubuntu, do i have to do network and all that ?
<bazhang> zer0bit: come back when you have questions ;]
<zer0bit> linspire = ?  =/
<Flow> bazhang: I jsut want to be able to play games D:
<bazhang> Stefann: do you want to get on the internet?
<devron6> zer0bit: I was just joking :)
<bod_> zer0bit, well youve already found what your gonna do for the next 3 months,.,.(be sat on irc) its the best place to learn things and to help people with your new found info! ;~)
<kestir> Stefann: if you want to connect to the internet, you need to configure your network
<Stefann> yes ? ....
<zer0bit> bazhang lol i hold u to that !! trust me !! around 100000000 Qs will come thy way !! thou cannot escape !! ^^
<Stefann> in that case im staying with vista i dont know how to make a network :(
<Aranel> I just installed ALSA with HDA Intel, it works but the sound is really low. How can I volume it up ?
<bazhang> zer0bit: I never leave ;]
<kestir> Stefann: ok
<bazhang> Stefann: well if you want to try the live cd then we can help you do that
 * bod_ thinks bazhang is talking out his ass
<zer0bit> =) u have no idea how important u guys are for open source community
<bazhang> !ohmy | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bod_> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<bod_> bazhang, ;~)
<bazhang> hehe
<sloopy> zer0bit, linux tech support is so easy people do it for free ;')
<bod_> zer0bit, actually, i accept donations......
<bazhang> oops he left
<Flow> bod_: LOL
<comp8> hi
<devron6> bod_: lol
<bod_> ;~)
<Flow> bazhang once I typed in that command do  Ineed to do anythign else?
<zer0bit> bod_ i would surely do that when things start sailing smooth .. i am lil paranoid android .. have burnt my fingers bad with mandrake linux
<bod_> bazhang, who did?
<comp8> where can i find diveres for my printer
<QuickGold> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Flow: try your game again
<Flow> Bazhang: Alright, one second.
<bazhang> comp8 what printer please
<comp8> where can i find drivers for my hp printer to use in ubuntu
<comp8> hp 1300 deskjet
<bazhang> comp8: just plug it in usually with hp
<Flow> bazhang: Your graphics card doesn't have enough memory to run Warsow. What is this O.o
<comp8> d 1360 desk jet
<bod_> zer0bit, ubuntu is n00b proof -- but not windows proof,.,. the best thing you can do is lose all frame of thinkin, think like this is the first comp you've ever seen, cause if you think like a windows user youll break ubuntu
<Pici> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> Flow: this is a desktop?
<Flow> bazhang: Yes.
<bod_> Pici, sorry
<comp8> have been trying to connect to my shared comps but i cant. it is requesting for drivers
<monzie> hi all
<Flow> Hi monzi
<monzie> Ubuntu has a very annoying habit of starting "updatedb" at random times
<sloopy> yes using ubuntu i got the mrs to switch from windows to linux
<comp8> bazhang:have tried that but it doesnt work.
<monzie> Can someone please tell me how to fix its?
<monzie> *this?
<zer0bit> bod_ .. thats a great idea .. yup i think thats where i went wrong .. trying to find where my C:\ went .. fresh reboot of my brain would do the trick =)
<monzie> I checked in both crontabs ( for me and for root) and there seems to be no entry for this.
<altrux> woo i get to do another ubuntu install today, hant gotten to do one in ages. cant wait
<bazhang> Flow: this is the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588245 that talks about that card--to get really good 3D that is not a really solid choice though if any 3D at all, sorry to say
<zer0bit> okies guys .. tc hf .. keep up the GREAT work
<bod_> zer0bit, oh yer, no drive letters either... and the \\\\\ go the other way //////
<beerdeaap> monzie: the job is in /etc/cron.daily and is called slocate
<bod_> zer0bit, will do, u to
<Flow> bazhang: Well, I'm sort on money and it worked for playing GunZ WoW, etc... before so I don;lt get why not now.
<bazhang> comp8: this is a shared printer with a computer running ##windows?
<zer0bit> bod_ .. google turns up too many guides .. do u know any good guide / website for "linux for dummies" kind of thingy ?
<monzie> beerdeaap: can i just delete the file?
<bazhang> Flow: wait; it worked with ubuntu before and does not now? is that right?
<comp8> shared with samba using ubuntu
<sloopy> when i try to put my wireless card (madwifi-atheros 5212) into ap mode it gives an error any ideas on how to do this?
<beerdeaap> monzie: then your locatedb will  not be updated
<Flow> bazhang: It worked with XP xD
<monzie> beerdeaap: i dont care about it.. i dont use it at all
<amenado> zer0bit-> if you wanted a good book on ubuntu, the new released book by Sobell is very good..
<bod_> zer0bit, ur in the best guide m8, seriously just sit here, and in #ubuntu-offtopic   ask any questions here because theres more than 1200 people here, someone will know the answer
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training zer0bit
<pegwin> << been using Ubuntu since the autumn, it seems to recognise every peice of hardware ..without drivers needed :)
<bod_> zer0bit, il have a quick google for a guide,.,. oh be active on ubuntu forums
<beerdeaap> monzie: locate may be used by other appps too i don't know if it's smart to delete
<zer0bit> cool thanks .. my [hopefully] last bookmarks in IE 7 !!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy zer0bit
<comp8> bazhang: samba shared using ubuntu
<bod_> zer0bit, i used mozilla when i used m$ anyway ,,.why u using ie7?
<monzie> beerdeaap: no worried. I commented out everything in the file
<amenado> zer0bit-> i suggested that book by Mark Sobell because he has been around writing nix books and guides, plus the latest is in-depth.. slightly pricey at 50 dollars though
<beerdeaap> monzie: ok  :)
<bazhang> comp8: aha; I really am awful at Samba though some of the actual people with a brain here will know ;]
<Llewxam> hey guys, um, need help on this. graphics driver (nvidia) and setting up wireless (integrated)
<hischild> rambo3, bod_, back =)
<zer0bit> bod_ .. well, frankly IE 7 is very nice [ ie 6 was bad ] .. and i did come across around 10 sites which did not work in firefox and worked flawlessly in IE 7
<bod_> hischild, what!!!??!!! ;~)
<Flow> bazhang: It worked with Windows XP before but my chances of getting xp back are slim, also I'm getting into learning PRogrammignand linux seems to be the way to go.
<Odd-rationale> I got a couple questions: 1. Has anyone been able to get the jamendo plugin to work with rhythmbox? 2. Does Exaile have support for magnatune and jamendo? Thanks!
<hischild> bod_, i'm back :P
<zer0bit> i came across just 1 site that didnt work in IE 7 but did work in FF
<amenado> Llewxam-> what wireless chip does your embedded unit have?
<hischild> bod_, and now on to fixing my cpu dual core thing
<bod_> zer0bit, ok, fair play
<rambo3> hischild,  cat /proc/cpuinfo shows only one processor?
<hischild> rambo3, correct
<bod_> hischild, haha, have fun........(left the building)
<comp8> bazhang: its 4 sharing comps in ubuntu... kubuntu.. n helps connect all comps but i cant seem to find a way to connect all computers an print from each.
<hischild> bod_, lol ... have fun man :p
<zer0bit> yup but for non-geek me, i know that UNIX is the boss of all and linux is kinda unix with GUI ..
<bod_> zer0bit, haha, mozilla wins
<zer0bit> looking at the way MS is going, its high time that i change to linux
<bod_> hischild, im not really goin anywhere, do me a favour though,.,. if its a piece of software you need or summit, just when uve fixed it, tell me wot the prob was? k ;~)
<comp8> pleas help me find drivers for deskjet printers
<Llewxam> amenado: checking...
<zer0bit> oh btw one bad thing is that ubuntu website is not very noon friendly .. sorry to say that
<zer0bit> noob*
<hischild> bod_, i'll keep you posted =)
<bazhang> Flow: in that case you should consider dual booting with windows until you are cured of those games or get more $$ to get a decent card; lots of folks do it and really the only reason ##windows is still around
<bod_> zer0bit, too right, actually you've come at a good time, uve got a few months to get used to it, then hardy is released in april
<bod_> hischild, cheers dude
<Llewxam> amenado: bcm4328
<zer0bit> super lucky me =)
<bod_> zer0bit, well, 1 month
<Flow> Eh, leaving Linux on this peice of crap, and buyign a new computer with Vista and Good spec is what I realy wanna do, this can be the programming computer.
<bod_> ZeroA4, tbh i think it will be put back a few months, because i think oits still in alpha
<zer0bit> yup i am not sailing for next month so i can study .. who knows may be this time my laptop will have ubuntu on it when i sail ^^
<bod_> guys is hardy still in alpha,.,. is the aprill release date likely to happen?
<devron6> flow: take it to a guy who cannot downgrade from vista IT SUCKS
<LjL> !hardy > bod_    (bod_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<devron6> take it from*
<amenado> Llewxam-> yikes..the particular one am trying to avoid..sorry guy....any bcm43xx chips been a problem for me..
<surrounder> vista's a joke
<Dante123> hi all, I was advised to run fsck on my linux partition of the hard drive containing windows xp and ubuntu.  (Had to do with sometimes getting a hang when booting at the "Reading files needed for boot"
<surrounder> glad I don't have to use it at work anymore
<Llewxam> doh
<bod_> LjL, i thought someone would do that,.ty,. will ask those guys, ;~)
<hischild> rambo3, if you're interested, the cpuinfo is at http://pastebin.com/f510a2e53
<Dante123> I have booted using livecd...and wondering how I make sure all drives are unmounted before running fsck
<Flow> devron6: That's the problem I had and now I had to use linux cause I can;t downgrade vista and none of my parts/drivers are vista compatible. Can;t find an OS install disk
<bod_> LjL, just pointing out, i didnt get a message from ubotu
<amenado> Llewxam-> but some people were able to make it work though..just not me
<LjL> bod_: ah yes it's having problems
<devron6> dante123: can you open term and do a df -h
<devron6> and give me a print out
<Odd-rationale> bod_: Ubuntu has only been late once.... So yolu can count on getting it on time :)
<Llewxam> amenado, will scour with what little time i have for that now on the forums.
<bod_> LjL, is the bot sick? oh dear
<Dante123> the "Reading files needed to boot" error usually happens when I first turn the pc on in the morning....a reboot usually results in it booting fine
<zer0bit> bod_ .. little unbiased opinion pls .. ubuntu or mint linux?
<bazhang> http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu-gutsy-samba-domaincontroller-p2 comp8 have you seen this thread?
<amenado> Llewxam-> i wish you good luck my friend
<zer0bit> bod_ screenshots of both are AMAZING
<bod_> zer0bit, ubuntu (ubiased hahahah)
<zer0bit> bod_ whats the difference between 2 ?
<Dante123> okay ran that devron6
<devron6> dante123: can you open term and do a df -h and give me the print out
<Llewxam> amenado, thanks bud. got about half an hour to get to class -.-'
<bod_> zer0bit, tbh ive never used mint,. so i can only say ubuntu,. mint looks too green for my likin
<Flow> GRR
<devron6> dante123: what is the output
<Dante123> hang on
<rambo3> hischild, yeah i don't know from top of my head. do you have maxcpus in menu.lst ?
<Dante123> doing paste bin
<bod_> Odd-rationale, which release was late,.,.just out of interest?
<devron6> ok
<Odd-rationale> bod_: 6.06
<Flow> bazhang: Got any suggestions for a Video card that is good and under 150$?
<zer0bit> bod_ aww .. i am sure the greeniness can be just 2 clicks fix thingy
<Benjamin_L> does anyone know where to find the icon for the grip in gnome panel used in the human theme?
<Flow> Eh, This computer would suck even with a good video card.
<hischild> rambo3, no
<bazhang> Flow: hang on a sec
<Dante123> http://pastebin.ca/929170
<bod_> zer0bit, yer, but ubuntu's orane is more bearable (but it did go from my machine a few months ago)
<Flow> bazhang: Wait I wonder if my computer would even Support a video card I think I only got a PCI slot or something.
<devron6> dante123: it looks like you are fine to go ahead and run it
<devron6> do you know what partition/partitions you have linux on
<Dante123> okay....thanks.  So I just go to terminal and type in fsck?  Is that all there is too it?
<bazhang> http://www.nextag.com/BFG-Technologies-NVIDIA-GEFORCE-547718946/prices-html?nxtg=158e70a1c052f-60F363A5D66601ED Flow
<rambo3> hischild, dmesg | grep smp
<Dante123> if I run gparted it will tell me....I think it is hda3
<devron6> dante123: first do a fdisk /dev/hda or fdisk /dev/sda whatever one works
<devron6> do a p
<devron6> and give me the print out in paste bin
<rambo3> hischild,also  dmesg | grep cpu
<Flow> bazhang: I need to find out if it would work on my computer xD
<Dante123> i ran gparted and ubuntu is on hda3
<devron6> okay
<devron6> so type fsck /dev/hda3
<^^bashca^^> please i need repro for updating kde on ubuntu
<devron6> and that will run fsck
<hischild> rambo3, | grep smp returns nothing, | grep cpu return http://pastebin.com/f282c2fec
<Pip> How to install ubuntu with Wubi ?
<rambo3> hischild,  as i have alot of work now join :  #ubuntu-kernel  and ask there
<Dante123>  Permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda3
<Dante123> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<Dante123>  Permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda3
<Dante123> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<Odd-rationale> Pip: Download the exe and run it.
<Dante123> do I do sudo then the command?
<hischild> rambo3, alright
<Pip> Just that simple ?
<Flow> bazhang: Is there a way to find out if I got PCI express slots?
<devron6> dante: yes use sudo
<Odd-rationale> Pip: Yes! It will down load the iso for you. Reboot when done
<Dante123> what is root passwrod for livecd???
<devron6> there is not one
<devron6> just press enter
<Dante123> okay results are:  /dev/hda3: clean, 192618/4505600 files, 6801266/8996400 blocks
<devron6> okay so there is no problem with the parition
<Dante123> So whoever thought a bad disk was the cause of the boot up hang is probably wrong then
<rCon> If anyone can help me, I would be delighted :) >> When I boot up Ubuntu my sound works sometimes, maybe 2 out of 5 times, how can I fix this..?
<devron6> if your OS is freezing on you from time to time, then your OS is ethier corrected
<devron6> or your hard drive is about to eat shit
<devron6> excuss my french
<Pici> !language | devron6
<devron6> pici: i cought it sorry
<ubotu> devron6: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thechef> What's easier to use as a router, Ubuntu Server oder Debian?
<bazhang> Flow: what hardware? this is not really ubuntu at this point--what make and model of desktop
<mte_> hi.. I have a problem with running tightvnc under xinetd. If I issue a command as "vncserver :2 <many arguments>" it works ok but if I stop that and try to run it with xinetd the service starts and listens on port 5901 but vncviewer :1 says "CConn: connected to host localhost port 5901; main: End of stream" and exits... any idea why?
<bazhang> thechef we can only say ubuntu here ;]
<Flow> bazhang: Emachines t3302
<amenado> thechef-> i dont know debian but its the iptables/netfilter module is required to make a linux a router
<sipior> thechef: they're essentially identical for your purposes
<Sinnerman> there is a package that offers extended options for the 'permissions' tab in file properties, anyone know what it is? i've been trying to look for it, but no joy.
<axz> hi ppl
<devron6> hi axz
<Dante123> OS works great once booted.  This error only occurs when first booting up (usually in the morning) and it hangs on "Reading files needed for boot" or sumthin like that.  Almost always a second reboot fixes it.  I've had suggestions from bad power supply to hd to reinstall gnome-setting daemon.
<Flow> -Looks at telephone- "Oh, how easy you were." Sudo get Telephone -Cannotaccess rang too far away. D:
<axz> My ubuntu is auto logging off after browsing the inet.. any idea whats going on guys?
<rhineheart_m> anybody has an idea how to add users in courier-imap without adding them into the system users?
<axz> i installed it yesterday fresh install
<Dante123> Personally, I think it muyst be some bootup bug that happens from a cold start.
<Yoha> Hello, somebody knows SFML ?
<devron6> dante123: check your ide/sata cable? if not reinstall ubuntu
<axz> Dante123, how to fix that buddy?
<thechef> bazhang: Okay. Can you also give a reason? Is there a setup included? I know iptables, but I hate to configure it on such a low level, because I could easily forget something.
<amenado> axz-> all sites? or one particular site? maybe you can explain a lil bit more?
<Yoha> I have a bug on lauching a program using OpenGL
<legend2440> Sinnerman:  its called ubuntu tweak
<bod_> where can i find the large xchat icon used for awn?
<Sinnerman> well, what the package does for the nautilus is on the permissions tab, it gives you a series of checkboxes instead of dropdown menus, and makes it easier to use.
<Dante123> not sure axz, got my own unsolvable problems right now tto
<Sinnerman> legend2440 ah?! oh let me have a look. thanks.
<axz> amenado,  well dunno i installed it yesterday, just back frrom work and going on the inet it auto logs off
<rhineheart_m> amenado: how to add usrs in courier-imap without adding them into the system users?
<bazhang> thechef just kidding ;] debian is fine as well and there is a setup for ubuntu-server
<amenado> thechef-> if you are familiar with iptables, thats adequate ..you know how to create rules and load it..dont forget the ip_forward settings though
<Dante123> devron6 how might that be the problem?  I mean if it was....woudln't the error happen everytime you try to access hd
<Sinnerman> legend2440 uh oh. i think i downloaded that, it wasn't in the repos. hah.
<Sinnerman> no wonder i couldnt find it.
<bod_> is there an awn channel?
<Dante123> Once upon the hang and subsequent reboot.....I got the error about gnome settings daemon....someone suggested reinstalling that....but I don't know if the two problems are related.
<devron6> dante123: not exactly if it is slightly loose the hard drive simply turning could just move it just enough to cause a small problem and when you reboot it it has a clean connection again, it all depends
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> is that a font?  courier to me was the modem..sorry i have not used courier-imap yet
<LjL> bod_: creatively, #awn
<rCon> If anyone can help me, I would be delighted :) >> When I boot up Ubuntu my sound works sometimes, maybe 2 out of 5 times, how can I fix this..?
<Pici> bod_: #awn seems to exist
<bod_> LjL, cheers ;~)
<devron6> dante123: it is def worth a try to reinstall gnome settings but it doubt that is it
<bod_> Pici, ^^
<Dante123> okay, I will try disconnedting and reconnectin it
<amenado> axz all the time? only browsed a web site and it auto logs you off?
<devron6> because reading boot files is on an entire diff init level
<bazhang> Flow: unless you get a new mobo then no on the PCI-e
<Odd-rationale> axz: Probably X crashed and restarted.
<axz> well i was looking a flash video
<rhineheart_m> amenado: nope.. m talking about courier-imap
<axz> yes Odd-rationale i think so
<Dante123> does reinstalling gnome-settings involved lots of risk...?  And what is the command for that?
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> sorry am not familiar with that one yet.
<rhineheart_m> amenado: np thanks anyway
<Flow> bazhang: So then basicly convert back to the millions of drones and do away with linux and grap abnother cracked version of Windows XP untill Iget a betetr computer?
<devron6> dante123: I would not know the exact risk in that case maybe someone else could tell you better then I can when it comes to that app
<axz> amenado, i was watching flash video and after i done watching it i switched to xchat and it auto logsoff
<Flow> bazhang: Thanks for the help. I assure you I'll be back if I decied to stay with linux at a future time. Apreciate it alot.
<amenado> axz is it frequently doing that or only one time?  try again to see if its a pattern
<Odd-rationale> axz: Maybe it is a problem with your video driver. Do you have a properly setup xorg.conf? (I'm just brainstorming here...)
<Dante123> Flow- what is the problem you are having?
<axz> Odd-rationale,  i did not touch xorg.conf
<Sinnerman> legend2440 thanks very much. that did it. by the way, because they are only tweaks - where would i want to look, for example, to enable that 'advanced' permission sheet manually?
<Dante123> does anyone know the command to reinstall gnome settings daemon
<devron6> dante123: I am sure someone here knows exactly how to help you sometimes it just takes a little while :)
<rhineheart_m> how to handle multiple domains in one shared wan IP?
<Dante123> does the fact that a warm reboot (or fairly warm as in turn off and turn right back on) fixes the problem give any clue as to the cause?
<devron6> okay dante123: so if it freezes and you do a simple reboot it does not fix the problem but if you turn the computer off and turn it back on it fixes it?
<ringe> how do I change the "security device" password for epiphany? I forgot it.
<komputes> What is usually found in $HOME/.dmrc ?
<komputes> this may concern older releases of Ubuntu
<bod_> hey guys, im trying to edit the xchat icon that appears in awn, so i did      locate xchat | grep png               and came up with 3 results, i made backups of the three then replaced the originals with my edited icon, but its really small, ive even made the icon be 1024 x 768 and it doesnt change size, how can i enlarge the new icon? or where is the xchat icon that awn uses?
<komputes> bod_: just right click on xchat > properties > click the image and replace with another image
<e-ane> bonjour
<komputes> e-ane: bonjour
<z3wb> hello
<z3wb> i installed the ubuntu 7.10 command line only system
<z3wb> and it didn't include the splash screen, which i kinda like
<komputes> z3wb: server edition...
<z3wb> is there a way to add the ubuntu splash screen to the command line version?
<z3wb> this isn't the server edition
<Dante123> devron6 when i turn it on...pc goes to grub...let it load itself...the pc hangs at "Reading files needed to boot" or a similar message.  Then I turn the pc off....turn back on.....click on the first entry for ubuntu in grub and it works everytime.
<bod_> komputes, tried, the image is still half the size of the others
<bazhang> Flow no worries ;]
<devron6> dante123: that really sounds like a hardware issue - maybe ram
<komputes> z3wb: you need to get all the packages needed for the usplash
<devron6> that is very wierd
<komputes> bod_: have you tried scaling it with GIMP?
<z3wb> so i just apt-get install usplash and that's it?
<Dante123> but only error on booting up.  If it was ram wouldnt' i get freezed otehr times?
<gj_schouten> Hey someone knows how to make my hp zd8000 laptop less noisy and less heating using ubuntu hardy???? suggestions for using APM instead of ACPI and maybe powersaved instead of apmd????
<komputes> z3wb: DOUBT IT
<z3wb> komputes: you're not very good at giving advice
<Pici> !hardy | gj_schouten
<ubotu> gj_schouten: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bod_> komputes, yer, i even scaled it to 1024 x 768 ,.,. no joy
<komputes> z3wb: give me time, looking it up
<Dante123> I could run the memtest that come on ubuntu livecd to see what results I get.  But personally, I don't think it is a hardware thing....I think it may be a booting bug....but I'm a newbie still
<devron6> dante123: no
<devron6> do this
<devron6> dante123: run memtest
<Busata> hai, I was wondering if it would cause much troubles to install ubuntu on a usb harddrive(with the intention to boot from it)
<Pici> z3wb: That *should* work, which Ubuntu image did you download?
<devron6> dunte123: normally a booting bug happends all the time
<Gandalf84> hi
<komputes> Pici: he asks a question then he's gone. I had the solution too.
<Pici> komputes: oh well.
<Dante123> unfortunately...memtest doesn't run from terminal on livecd says it is missing and needs to be installed....installation script didn;t work (apt get)
<komputes> What is usually found in $HOME/.dmrc ?
<Gandalf84> i'm trying to install a program that need opengl, which package i have to install for opengl?
<devron6> dante123: you will need to reboot and run it from the live cd boot menu
<gj_schouten> Hey someone knows how to make my hp zd8000 laptop less noisy and less heating using ubuntu hardy???? suggestions for using APM instead of ACPI and maybe powersaved instead of apmd????
<fabio> what is dmrc ?
<Dante123> okay....will do...like Arnold says....I'll be back!  :P
<legend2440> Sinnerman: /schemas/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_advanced_permissions
<legend2440>  in gconf editor
<Pici> gj_schouten: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<devron6> lol
<devron6> okay
<devron6> btw dante123: let mem test run for 20 mins
<devron6> no longer
<Dante123> btw, I will do the ide cable check too while I am at it.....see ya in a few
<devron6> it will run forever if u let it
<devron6> lol
<raiderxx> How would I get advanced comp config app?
<Dante123> okay...thanks
<Pici> !enter | devron6
<ubotu> devron6: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sinnerman> legend2440 thanks.
<Gandalf84> which package for opengl i have to install? in Synaptic there are many
<Dante123> hey ubotu go fsck yerself!
<legend2440> Sinnerman:  so you could do it without that app if you know where to look
<fabio> mesa-opengl
<Pici> Dante123: calm down.
<bazhang> raiderxx: install ccsm
<Dante123> just kidding...:-D
<devron6> dante123: lol
<zossso> raiderxx: another way... Applications->Add/Remove  then do a search
<Sinnerman> legend2440 yeah, because it took me a while trying to figure out what i had installed that gave me the new options. wouldn't have got it without you though. that's the thing. i'd been poring over dpkg logs without much success. ha.
<devron6> pici: he was messing around have a sence of humor eh? :)
<Dante123> Humour often is seeing how close you can come to the line without "technically" going over.  Like W.C. Fields- he would use 'There's an Ethiopian in the fuel supply" to cloak an otherwise inappropriate comment.  Comment is still bad...but there is some humor in the way he got past the censors.
<raiderxx> zossso, thank you
<z3wb> i rebooted real quick to see if it worked
<zossso> raiderxx: sure
<z3wb> it didnt
<devron6> dante123: lol
<Dante123> so telling ubotu what to do is kinda like that Pici
<Helix82> hi alll
<bazhang> !ot | Dante123
<ubotu> Dante123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<z3wb> after you install the usplash package, what do you have to do to get it to work?
<z3wb> i already changed defoptions to splash vga=792 in menu.lst and did sudo update-grub
<fabio> you don't have to configure it
<Dante123> later
<raiderxx> What is the server that I can get help with CCSM?
<z3wb> is defoptions=splash vga=792 correct?
<Helix82> i uninstalled the network manager. how to reinstall
<peace> hello again.. i have problem with nvidia drivers..any help?
<Geoffrey2> how can I see a list of processes to kill from the command line?
<hwilde_> Geoffrey2, ps -ef
<zossso> raiderxx: compiz support, '/join #compiz' on this server
<raiderxx> zossso, thanks again!
<z3wb> is defoptions=splash vga=792 correct?
<mee72> Geoffrey2: run top from termial
<fabio> quiet splash vga=
<fabio> do also update-grub
<z3wb> ok i'll try that
<amortvigil> help i cant fix this error when i startx i get "waiting for x server to shut down FreeFontType" what do i have to do?
<mee72> *terminal
<Ke1> I just install ununtu 7.10 on this laptop with a wireless network card. I looked at the logs and it seems like it never install the driver. Any way you can help please?
<amenado> Helix82-> you dont have /usr/bin/network-admin ?
<amortvigil> help i cant fix this error when i startx i get "waiting for x server to shut down FreeFontType" what do i have to do?
<z3wb> usplash: No usable theme found for 640x480
<z3wb> and i'm not using 640 by 480
<z3wb> im using 1024 by 768
<fabio> vga=791
<z3wb> that just changes it to 16 bit
<Helix82> amenado-> will tht bring back network manager
<fabio> do you have a usplash theme installed ?
<Helix82> i have wifi radar installed
<z3wb> i installed the usplash package, i assumed it would come with the default ubuntu splash theme
<amenado> Helix82-> do you have that file? try sudo /usr/bin/network-admin  is that same what you seek?
<zossso> Kel: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<zossso> I meant Ke1
<Ke1> Not sure, its an onboard card that came with this laptop, compaq presario 2100
<RandomOutburst> i just installed 7.10 on my laptop and for some reason my sound is really bad, it works but its really crackly for some reason. i have the alsa sound drivers installed and i tried sound on xmms and audacious. any fixes?
<Helix82> roger thank you
<Helix82> brb
<Helix82> let me check
<RandomOutburst> im playing .mp4 files would that be a problem?
<z3wb> ok apparently it didnt
<z3wb> i just installed the theme
<z3wb> hopefully it will work this time
<JCDG> hello, is anybody there?
<bazhang> hi JCDG!
<fabio> not me
<JCDG> hi bazhang
<zossso> Ke1: `lspci` may tell you the wireless card
<Ke1> zossso: Not sure, its an onboard card that came with this laptop, compaq presario 2100
<RandomOutburst> anyone know?
<mnereson> good day. just put jeOS 7.10 on virtual pc 2007 --- how do I enable eth0 via terminal ??
<bazhang> RandomOutburst: have you tried mp3's?
<JCDG> man i'm having some trouble trying to change mi dhcp adrdres to an static one
<zossso> Ke1: `lspci` on the command line (Terminal), that is
<Lasivian> Anyone know where I can take this issue to try and find a resolution? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426
<RandomOutburst> not yet, do you know of a good audio converter?
<JCDG> it does not matter if i change the configuration in the networkz0interfaces
<z3wb> ok
<Ke1> zossso: 00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<JCDG> it does not matter if i change the configuration in the network/interfaces
<z3wb> the splash screen is now working
<z3wb> but its off center
<zossso> Ke1: ok, one moment
<z3wb> i think it thinks im in 640 by 480
<JCDG> the wirelles always start up by defalult
<z3wb> its small and positioned near the upper-left corner
<Lasivian> IE. do I need to pay someone to write a new driver?
<fabio> maybe you can use that res for it
<sinbox> zossso, you were telling me you used a canon pixma MP160 before or was that someone else?
<JCDG> it doesn't matter if i write inet static etc etc
<zossso> sinbox: yeah, me
<z3wb> how do i configure usplash?
<JCDG> that just doesn't work
<zossso> Ke1: Try this link -- http://davidwatson.org/2007/05/broadcom-4306-on-feisty-fawn.html
<z3wb> nvm
<z3wb> found it
<z3wb> /etc/usplash.conf
<Ke1> zossso: ok, sec
<zossso> Ke1: It is for 7.04, but might provide some answers
<sinbox> I found what my problem was zossso > my USB card is dodgy basically, got it going and scanning, but I can't scan via Xsane, did you ever manage that?
<JCDG> zossso are u having trouble with your wireless??
<JCDG> is it a broadcom??
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx Ke1 here as well
<rambo3> hischild, di you fix the error?
<zossso> JCDG: nope, Ke1 is
<RandomOutburst> anyone know of a good audio converter?
<zossso> JCDG: yeah, broadcom
<Gibb> how do I run an fsck to repair my filesystem? Im confused on the unmounting part
<JCDG> but could u installed it??
<zossso> sinbox: never got it doing that.  cool!
<Pici> Gibb: you can just: sudo touch /forcefsck and then reboot, that'll take care of it automagically
<Gibb> Pici, cool
<zossso> sinbox: what are you scanning with then?
<fabio> i do sudo tune2fs -C 100 ...
<dcesiel_> Hey does anyone know how to change the font size for printing in kdevelop?
<zossso> JCDG: I provided a link, but don't have a Broadcom myself
<sinbox> the scanner driver I found on the asian canon site, it's also available via te australian canon site, can give you the link to the download page if you want
<sinbox> Zos read above
<JCDG> ok, i have a solution but is using ndiswrapper
<bazhang> dcesiel_: kcontrol
<zossso> thx, sinbox! but no need now.  I ended up getting a different printer
<JCDG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<dcesiel_> bazhang: I'm using it in gnome though
<zossso> Ke1: see JCDG's post
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kcontrol dcesiel_
<heidar> i need software like ghost for ubuntu
<soderqvist> I want to find new icons for my AWN where can I download or locate existing icons on my ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> heidar, g4l  ghost for linux
<zossso> JCDG: BTW, excellent link
<dcesiel_> bazhang: I'll give it a try, are you sure it works in gnome?
<heidar> yes
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97539 see this thread dcesiel_
<JCDG> ur welcome
<fuzzylogic> no man,musician
<fuzzylogic> :)
<fuzzylogic> hello man
<^^bashca^^> please i need repro for updating kde on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> heidar, That is the NAME of the program you want to search for..
<heidar> i want to image from
<zossso> You there, Ke1?
<heidar> ubuntu drive
<gj_schouten> anyone knows whats better when it comes to cpu overheating fan control using ubuntu on a hp zd8000 notebook??? acpi or apm and which daemons????
<hwilde_> !kubuntu | ^^bashca^^
<ubotu> ^^bashca^^: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dcesiel_> bazhang: Now where do I go in kcontrol once I have it installed?
<legend2440> !partimage | heidar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<^^bashca^^> hwilde_,  thanks i know but i need to have both of them i already have them but some updates not working ....
<bobbob1016> Can anyone recommend a good duplicate file finder?
<heidar> i want to image from ubuntu partition...like norton ghost in windows ... what can i do ???
<soulburner> how do i check my current network adapters through terminal
<soulburner> ifconfig wlan0 ?
<hischild> soulburner, ifconfig
<soulburner> ahhh ok
<soulburner> ty hischild
<soulburner> just checking to make sure im right :)
<bazhang> dcesiel_: did you read the link?
<vlt> Hello. I have a modem connected to a serial port (ttyS0?). I want to call someone and provide _him_ with network connection. I'd call it "reverse dialup". What do I need to establish a ppp(?) connection between two machines?
<hischild> yw
<gj_schouten> anyone knows whats better when it comes to cpu overheating fan control using ubuntu on a hp zd8000 notebook??? acpi or apm and which daemons????
<soderqvist> I want to find new icons for my AWN where can I download or locate existing icons on my ubuntu?
<Sinnerman> how do you disable nautilus from automatically opening a recently mounted cd-rom, for example?
<bod_> soderqvist, if you right click on the icon, you can choose change icon, then pick whatever you want,.,.make them urself..;~)
<heidar>  i want to image from ubuntu partition...like norton ghost in windows ... what can i do ???
<Ke1> zossso: i just did was JCDG's thing, do i have to reload my computer?
<zossso> vlt: nice.  it's been a while since that, and would like to help.  Probably a topic in a different channel though.. or pm.
<bobbob1016> !patience
<bazhang> ghost 4 linux heidar
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soderqvist> bod_: Yes I saw that now:] but I need to locate the icons and where are they listed?
<JCDG> i'll be good
<dcesiel_> bazhang: I'm not looking to change the font on the kdevelop user interface
<dcesiel_> just for printing
<bod_> soderqvist, eg  in terminal type         locate xchat | grep png
<heidar>  i want to image from ubuntu partition...like norton ghost in windows ... what can i do ???
<bobbob1016> !patience @ heidar
<dcesiel_> the print text is larger than I'd like it
<zossso> Ke1: might ask JCDG.
<bod_> soderqvist, will find the .png icon for xchat ,.,. there is 3 results to that command on my machine
<jamil_11020429> i m having difficulty in downloading new software for feisty fawn
<Jack_Sparrow> heidar, Listen to what we tell you.... g4l
<gnurph69> is "vino" the best VNC client if I'm using GNOME as my DE?  Is there a client with a GUI interface instead?
<JCDG> zosso kel i'll be good
<Ke1> JCDG: I just did the the page you said, do i have to reload my computer?
<bod_> !best | gnurph69
<ubotu> gnurph69: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Dante123> devron6 u there?
<JCDG> look ur computer have a little light or a indicator that says wi.fi??
<dcesiel_> I guess I need to install a font so I'll get one and go from there
<bobbob1016> !patience | heidar
<ubotu> heidar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dante123> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ke1> JCDG: ya it does
<bazhang> dcesiel_: I have hit a brick wall as far as that goes; sorry not to help out
<gnurph69> then I'll rephrase my question:  is there a VNC client with a GUI interface?  I can't get vino to run from the CLI.
<Ke1> JCDG: is a buton but the light wont come up
<Dante123> devron6 ran the memory test.  All looks good.  One quetion though....what is ECC (it was disabled)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bod_> haha
<Pici> !netsplit
<bod_> Pici, flood bot beat u,.,.;~)
<JCDG> ok
<raiderxx> whats the channel for CCSM?
<zossso> vlt: want me to help? used to work for dialup ISP running linux
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> bod_: oh, it did.
<elliotjhug> hi all - can somebody point me towards a good GnuPlot tutorial?
<legend2440> bobbob1016: http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/  pretty good dup file finder. I use it
<bod_> raiderxx, #compiz-fusion
<Pici> raiderxx: #compiz-fusion
<JCDG> kel wich pc do u have??
<bazhang> raiderxx: #compiz-fusion
<bod_> Pici, oh, beat again ;~)
<Ke1> compaq presario 2100
<elliotjhug> Google gives me one that doesn't really serve the purpose I have for it
<JCDG> ok, so rebbot and tell me later
<JCDG> reebot
<jamil_11020429> hey why can't  i install new software
<Ke1> alright, ill be back
<bazhang> jamil_11020429: what error are you getting
<bod_> jamil_11020429, how do we know,.,. wot did you do?
<z3wb> ok splash screen is working now
<z3wb> cool
<geirha> gnurph69: Applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<bod_> z3wb, can i ask what fixed yours?
<ChAcKaL> / #java-br
<z3wb> now i read somewhere that you can run graphical applications in a framebuffer console
<jamil_11020429> whenever i try sudo apt-get "some software"   i get some error saying that it has dependencies that are uninstallable
<Dante123> !
<xchinox> is there a channel for ps3 ubuntu?
<Dante123> !commands
<Dante123> is there a list of ! commands etc.
<z3wb> bod_: installed usplash, usplash-theme-ubuntu, changed the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> jamil_11020429, Sounds like you made some unofficial changes to your sources.
<Pici> !usage | Dante123
<Dante123> !usage
<Pici> Dante123: The netsplits are lagging the bot.
<bod_> z3wb, ah, res,. i might try that,.,.ty ;~)
<z3wb> what graphical applications can be run in framebuffer and how do you do it?
<Dante123> Hmm...not such a bad thing.  :P
<z3wb> bod_: whats wrong with yours?
<gnurph69> geirha:  that's where ubuntu is the client - I want ubuntu to be the server.
<Riverrun> hi folks
<jamil_11020429> so what should i do ?
<Dante123> calling devron6....earth to devron6
<mehteenager> GRR! Dang netsplit.
<mehteenager> lol
<bod_> z3wb, non existent,. says video mode not supported,.,. ive had the prob b4, and  fixed t by adding fbcon to a module list,. but it didnt work this install,.,.
<Jack_Sparrow> jamil_11020429, HAve you added unsupported sources?
<z3wb> oh you're framebuffer isn't working?
<Riverrun> Wondering abt CNR???????????
<z3wb> add fbcon and vesafb
<bod_> z3wb, me?
<z3wb> yeah
<JCDG> df
<bazhang> Riverrun: no reason to use it really
<Riverrun> YEAH
<bod_> z3wb, ok, il add the vesafb ty,.,. il brb
<z3wb> then go to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer and comment out vesafb
<bod_> z3wb, ah, ok,.
<Pici> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<steph_> What is the best solution for wireless connection management?  Network-manager, wifi-radar, wicd or wpa_supplicant?
<mehteenager> Sheesh that's annoying.
<Riverrun> baz: if you're a noob like me it's a convenient way of installing software
<jamil_11020429> i have added few sources(i don't know whether supported or not )
<z3wb> then you do sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<z3wb> and there you go
<delmar> do you speak french ?
<Riverrun> is it reliable?
<z3wb> framebuffer support
<Jack_Sparrow> jamil_11020429, Go to system...  admin...  software sources....
<dorithricin> hello
<lattera> I'm trying to get ssl to work with multiple virtual domains
<lattera> I have ssl set up right for my main site
<jamil_11020429> ok
<legend2440> bobbob1016: http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/ graphical dup file finder
<zossso> vlt: Here is a good howto to build a linux dialup server,  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/2238531
<Jack_Sparrow> jamil_11020429, Where did you get them...  that is where you problem starts
<steph_> delmar: I speak french!
<z3wb> some idiot disabled framebuffer support in the 7.10 release because they think framebuffer will destroy your computer or something
<delmar> j'ai un problème avec mon dde
<bobbob1016> legend2440, They aren't pictures that are duplicated.
<zossso> vlt: let me know if you need more help
<jamil_11020429> hmm i don't exactly remember
<steph_> dde?
<Pici> z3wb: Please be nice
<javatexan> what is dde?
<z3wb> i am being nice
<delmar> j'arrive à le connecter a mon pc mais je n'arrive pas a rentrer dedans
<delmar> donc à le lire
<bazhang> Riverrun: just wait until that company goes under; best to stay within ubuntu really
<delmar> pour metttre des fichiers dessus
<Gary_inNYC> hi, i recently installed PCManfm and want to know how i can default it as my file manager for the Places Menu in the gnome panel
<lattera> http://pastebin.com/d5991a4d7
<steph_> delmar: c'est quoi un dde?
<bod_> z3wb, ok, done that,.,. i have to wait for an iso to download its at 60% now,.,. il keep you updated when i test it,.,. cheers dude
<lattera> apache keeps serving up the ssl cert for retoros.org
<delmar> disque dur externe
<z3wb> ok
<lattera> even though I specify a different ssl file
<lattera> for svn.retoros.org
<lattera> anyone know how to fix that?
<legend2440> bobbob1016:  thats not what i mean by graphical i mean its a GUI rather than command line app
<bazhang> !fr | delmar you might want to go here
<steph_> delmar: T'as accès à partir d'une autre machine?
<Pici> delmar: #ubuntu-fr  :)
<legend2440> bobbob1016:  it finds any dups no matter what kind not just pix
<z3wb> is there a fully graphical web browser for framebuffer?
<Gary_inNYC> how do it throw questions at ubotu?
<Pici> Gary_inNYC: You don,t ubotu is on the other side of this netsplit currently.
<bazhang> Gary_inNYC: /msg ubotu keyword
<Pici> z3wb: I think links2 can do it, I dont know the switches offhand though.
<Gary_inNYC> ic
<Gary_inNYC> whoa what was that all about
<dorithricin> i've got an amilo pro v2030(fujitsu siemens) with a VIA chipset-UniChrome Pro IGP ( rev01) in it.my problem is that my system often has shut downs/ system crashes and the screen resolution isn't that optimal yet,only svga
<LjL> !netsplit
<Pici> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mee72> the server  glue come unstuck
<ubotu_> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gary_inNYC> well, back to my original question... anyone here use PCManfm and has info on using it as the default file manager for the Places Menu in the gnome panel?
<Ke1> zossso: it worked. i dont know where jcdg went
<Dante123> devron6 ?? u there
<lattera> anyone ever set up apache with ssl here?
<lattera> I need some help
<zossso> Ke1: sweet!  I think there was a netsplit, JCDG will probably be back.
<vlt> zossso: Thank you, I'll read the dialup howto you suggested ...
<Nastya> hi all!
<Ke1> alright, ill wait here and let him know, thanks for the help
<z3wb> lol flood
<zossso> vlt: if you need more help, let me know.  I'm usually hanging around
<Ergo^> hmm i tried markign evolution for removal and synaptic wants to remove gnome-desktop package ? :/
<z3wb> im running a CLI-only system for the first time
<z3wb> what are some really good CLI applications for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !list
<Pici> bazhang: bot is a bit out of commision.
<z3wb> does dosbox work from the commandline?
<ubotu_> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> z3wb: install it and see; very easy to use
<bazhang> Pici: thanks
<z3wb> hmm
<z3wb> Can't init SDL unable to open mouse
<z3wb> let me try it again with gpm off
<bazhang> z3wb: you need an x server for the games of course
<z3wb> shouldn't something like dosbox work from the commandline though?
<jamil_11020429> how can i solve the issue of software source
<bazhang> z3wb: launched yes, but games require x server
<Jack_Sparrow> jamil_11020429, I just installed that program without a problem...    Can you pastebin your sources list for us
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> Ergo^: ubuntu-desktop? that is a metapackage iirc
<mask> hello
<burkmat> Was running 6.10 and decided to click the shiny button saying "Upgrade to 7.10". First of all, it once again decided to rewrite menu.lst, but I'll fix that. Curious how to avoid it in the future though? - Biggest issue is that 7.10 has no clue my wireless NIC exists.
<krept`> can someone help me get my wireless pci adapter working?
<mask> can anyone tell me that how can i check memory footprint of a particular application in ubutu
<laza> I want to add /opt/bin to PATH system wide. Where do I need to change this?
<bazhang> burkmat: direct from 6.10 to 7.10? what happened to 7.04?
<Ergo^> bazhang: yeah but wouldnt removing metapackage remove actual packages ?
<z3wb> sdl should be able to work with framebuffer
<Jack_Sparrow> burkmat, NOt sure they will ever get the grub menu worked out.. too many variables..
<sipior> laza: /etc/bash.bashrc
<krept`> bazhang, i went and bought a new card
<burkmat> bazhang; No clue, but the shiny button said 7.10. I'll double check as soon as the thing boots again though.
<krept`> which should be supported
<bazhang> krept`: which card?
<z3wb> everything can't be dependent on x
<bazhang> burkmat: then that would be from 7.04 ;]
<krept`> linksys wpm54gs
<Dante123> how do you make it so that ctrl-alt-del acts similar to windows in ubuntu?
<mask> can anyone tell me that how can i check memory footprint of a particular application in ubuntu
<krept`> it shows up in iwconfig now
<Dante123> ie brings up task manager etc.
<bazhang> krept`: nice!
<krept`> and the wireless connections show up in network settings
<krept`> i just can't connect yet
<____Oz> Hallo, Ubuntu friemnds.
<Dante123> !usage
<ubotu_> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krept`> but in iwconfig it shows up as eth1
<jonathan_> one more time guys, what is the channel for CCSM?
<bazhang> krept`: open wifi hotspot or wep/wpa/wpa2 etc
<mask> can anyone tell me that how can i check memory footprint of a particular application in ubutu
<krept`> in eth1 properties?
<krept`> with dhcp enabled?
<sipior> mask: if you simply mean memory usage, top will show you what you want. memstat will give more specific data
<mask> thanks
<sipior> mask: use the -p flag to supply a pid
<jonathan_> no one knows the channel for CCSM?
<Dante123> how do you make it so that ctrl-alt-del acts similar to windows in ubuntu?
<krept`> not sure i know what wifi hotspot is
<sipior> jonathan_:  what the hell's a CCSM?
<mask> also can it will be available with busybox embedded linux
 * sipior is not up on his TLAs and FLAs
<burkmat> krept`, post output from 'iwlist eth1 scan' in pastebin
<jonathan_> sipior, CompizConfig Settings Manager? Im looking for the help channel
<burkmat> and bazhang, it would seem I am running 7.04. Will updating again helt me?
<sipior> jonathan_: no one in #compiz?
<burkmat> *help
<boubidou> hi all
<jonathan_> Ah thats what I was looking for
<jonathan_> Thanks
<krept`> no scan results
<Dante123> answred my own question....here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-140707.html fourth entry down
<bazhang> burkmat: help you? gutsy is better for many; not sure what your goal is here
<burkmat> krept`; Well, in order to connect to a wireless network you need a wireless network. :)
<krept`> i have a wirless network
<krept`> i'm on it right now
<z3wb> ok
<burkmat> krept`; Is the interface up?
<Gibb> Hello. How do I setup a crontab to start a media filetype at 6 pm tonight?
<Dante123> !patience
<krept`> yes
<burkmat> bazhang: I'll just try it and see if the wireless NIC thing fixes itself. ^^
<axz> Guys how to change partition name?
<flaccid_> Gibb: learn cron
<smacky> any idea why i would have sound one min and it dont work the next
<bazhang> got to take a break all
<cjae> hi I have high contrast inverse as my ubuntu theme but cannot ever read web pages without high lighting them is there a way around this?
<flaccid_> !crontab
<axz> i would like ot change 117.1 GB Volume to Music
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<axz> as example
<Gibb> should I do a man cron?
<flaccid_> Gibb: google gives all
<Gibb> ok thx
<flaccid_> always check the ubuntu wiki first but
<flaccid_> its usually there
<burkmat> krept`; What was it you were trying to do again? Are you on the wlan from another computer or did I miss the point? :)
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<z3wb> there has to be a way to run dosbox without x
<Nuke_> dosemu
<krept`> i'm on my laptop typing to you which is windows, connected to the wireless lan
<cjae> like to keep a black theme but still be able to read stuff?
<krept`> i'm trying to get the wireless working on my desktop, which is ubuntu
<z3wb> sdl can't use the mouse in framebuffer for some reason
<z3wb> so i can't run anything that uses SDL in framebuffer
<PriceChild> !jfgi | flaccid_
<smacky> any idea why i would have sound one min and it dont work the next
<sipior> smacky: no.
<smacky> great
<flaccid_> whats jfgi
<smacky> lol
<burkmat> krept`; Alright... Strange. I would've expected iwlist interface scan to show the wlan you're on.
<vlt> zossso: I have read the article. How do I provide DNS server info and default route to a dialup client? (And did you get my pm answer?)
<alshuhail> hiii
<PriceChild> flaccid_: ubotu's lagging.... don't tell people to just google it. If there's documentation, please find it for them.
<flaccid_> PriceChild: i don't have time.
<sipior> smacky: perhaps if you described your problem in greater detail, listing the data you had collected, changes you may have made, etc. etc.
<ubotu> flaccid_: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<burkmat> krept`; have you tried using iwconfig to connect?
<alshuhail> alslaaam
<vlt> zossso: I got your pm.
<PriceChild> !guidelines > flaccid_ ("when helping, please be helpful")
<axz> Guys how to change partition name?
<zossso> vlt: Have to register on freenode to pm
<vlt> zossso: Aah, I'm not registered anymore ... brb
<flaccid_> google is quite helpful
<sipior> axz: generally, you don't. you mean the partition type?
<flaccid_> i also advised to search the wiki which is a primary knowledge base
<flaccid_> what else should i do, spoonfeed?
<axz> yyeah i made few partitions type ext3
<flaccid_> i am also a volunteer
<axz> wana namke it from 117.1 GB Volume to exp Music
<sipior> axz: you mean change the partition mount point?
<ThRixXx> Hey people!
<cjae> would I be better off going to gnome-look and dl a black theme there?
<ThRixXx> What program can I use to mount mdf images ?
<jester7> how do you register a nick on irc?
<PriceChild> !register | jester7
<jester7> thanks
<flaccid_> i thought ubotu was lagging
<ubotu> jester7: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<chelala> Hello I need help setting up 915 and dapper on a satellite m60, graphics works with something called vesa
<jester7> !register | jester7
<jester7> hahaha
<chelala> no video acceleration
<jester7> !register
<flaccid_> smells like double standards :p
<axz> <sipior> axz: you mean change the partition mount point? < yesa
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jester7> oh, hahaha, that was for ubotu to enlighten me
<jester7> i thought thatwas how to do it
<PriceChild> flaccid_: pardon?
<iwkse> hello, i'm trying to start a liveCD from cdrom connected on the USB port but it fails and show the prompt of (initramfs) I tried with different lives and i get almost the same error. It maybe that it's missing the module? To me looks like is not able to mount the filesystem.squashfs
<sipior> axz: in that case, just create the new directory you want, and modify the mount point in /etc/fstab to match. Unmount the partition and then remount and it should be in the new spot.
<W8TAH> at times when installing from the console, i will get recomended packages or suggested packages -- how do i get them to install also along with the pacakge list i specified?
<flaccid_>  <PriceChild> flaccid_: ubotu's lagging.... don't tell people to just google it. If there's documentation, please find it for them.
<PriceChild> flaccid_: PM please.
<z3wb> how do i get SDL applications to work under a framebuffer console without having to use X?
<ThRixXx> Can someone send me acetoneISO
<SpamInaCan> how do i install programs on my palm???
<usuaria> ola
<RULON> hi i have a problem that has me :@, i downloaded ubuntu a few weeks back, i burned the iso, boot from the cd, checked my language, and set "start or install ubuntu" and the loading starts but theres one point when the loading bar finishes,and u think its about to start the installation manager then my monitor starts just turns off, and the leds starts to titilate, well i tried everything so i desisted and installed debian, well now i burned today the xubuntu ima
<usuaria> ola
<usuaria> ola
<usuaria> ola
<jester7> ok, question #2.  how to make irssi default to said registered nick
<sipior> usuaria: go away
<z3wb> how do i get SDL applications to work under a framebuffer console without having to use X?
<cjae> hi I have high contrast inverse as my ubuntu theme but cannot ever read web pages without high lighting them is there a way around this?
<Stormx2> !hardware | RULON
<ubotu> RULON: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Stormx2> Check to see if your video card is supported on there
<cjae> can I make text on white web pages be black?
<sipior> cjae: i think firefox allows you to modify and overrule he colour scheme. maybe try that?
<Jack_Sparrow> cjae, settings inside firefox
<ThRixXx> How can I mount MDF files ?
<Stormx2> cjae: What, your font colour is set to white?
<sipior> cjae: look under "Content", and then "Colors"
<ThRixXx> I can't download acetone anywhere.
<RULON> Stormx2 if its not what i have to do then?
<Stormx2> cjae: That shouldn't affect firefox. Check the preferences anywhere
<z3wb> how do i get SDL applications to work under a framebuffer console without having to use X?
<Stormx2> RULON: Well it may well be supported but you might need to tweak the boot options a little bit. If it's not, there's not much you can do really.
<Stormx2> RULON: Is your computer very new?
<ThRixXx> Anyone know how to mount MDF files
<Pici> !iso > ThRixXx (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<RULON> Stormx2 no its not that new
<Stormx2> RULON: Check the page anyway
<RULON> Stormx2 its a intel celeron 2.4GHZ - 256MB RAM - VIDEO CARD: VIA S3Graphics ProSavageDDR
<cjae> Stormx2, under preferences in system it does allow modifying of colors
<RULON> Stormx2 ok im on it
<ThRixXx> What does the <mountpoint> mean?
<chelala> I need to install 915 drivers on a tosh sat i had followed guides but not working
<Vermux> need help with java plugin for ffox
<Stormx2> ThRixXx, that's where you want to a volume to appear on your filesystem. For example, if you wanted to be able to view your windows partition under /media/windows, that would be your mountpoint
<Vermux> Im trying to download a photo from a web site, firefox  asks to install additional plugins. Then, it says that Java runtime environment is available. but it doesnt install it(no plugins were installed). Anybody know what to do?
<cjae> sipior, it does seem to work
<ThRixXx> Ahh thanks allot !
<ThRixXx> So much better than making a new post the whole time :)
<ThRixXx> Only this people joining and quitting the whole time makes it hard to keep track of the mesages/.
<sipior> ThRixXx: most irc clients allow you to filter that out, if you want
<cjae> ok apparently you have to uncheck use system colors
<mrunagi> change my fucking nick
<mrunagi> then you cant ban me
<mrunagi> bastards
<mrunagi> fuck all of you bastard
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, You didnt look very hard.
<FloodBot1> mrunagi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrunagi> i hhate the god damn po[s
<steves125> hey guys.  i'm having some trouble with my external hard drive (Seagate FreeAgent).  Sometimes it mounts but sometimes it doesn't.  Any ideas?
<LjL> Pici: unban please
<gorbierd> hi
<gorbierd> does any one tryes to customize livecd iso?
<sipior> steves125: anything get dumped in the system log?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/viewpage.php?page_id=2
<anki> hello, what is the file which logs installation status/report? i am trying to install hardy alpha inside a qemu machine, which runs on hardy alpha. the installation to hd seems to have failed: it ended on the console with the ubuntu account. before the installation aborted there was a python error message on the screen, but i cannot access that information any longer. what is the file, where the installation status/report gets logged?
<Lasivian> If I want a driver written or rewritten who should I go too? (I'm willing to pay)
<RULON> Stormx2 look but the page u gave me is for drivers for videocards for once u have installed linux
<gorbierd> i need help with customizing within gdm start
<steves125> sipior: sorry not sure what you mean (noob)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian, for what kind of device
<Lasivian> Orinoco Hermes I pcmcia card
<sipior> steves125: well, if there are errors, they may have been written out to /var/log/messages. see if there is anything in that file which looks relevant
<Lasivian> the existing drivers for the Hermes I won't compile under 2.6.22
<monzie> hi all
<alumno10> hi all
<monzie> I installed Ubuntu from repos
<monzie> It is not working :(
<Lasivian> uh, wireless card that is
<MasterShrek> monzie, what do you mean you installed it from the repos? didnt you use a cd?
<sipior> steves125: also, if this is a usb drive, consider checking that the cable connection is firm (i've had awful problems with one drive with a poor connector)
<Lasivian> the old drivers seem to have worked, but nobody upgraded them as the kernel changed
<monzie> MasterShrek: i just did an apt-get install apache2
<RULON> hi i have a problem that has me :@, i downloaded ubuntu a few weeks back, i burned the iso, boot from the cd, checked my language, and set "start or install ubuntu" and the loading starts but theres one point when the loading bar finishes,and u think its about to start the installation manager then my monitor starts just turns off, and the leds starts to titilate, well i tried everything so i desisted and installed debian, well now i burned today the xubuntu ima
<MasterShrek> monzie, so you installed apache from the repos, whats not working about it?
<steves125> sipior: nothing in the /var/log/messages.  connection is tight
<monzie> MasterShrek: I cannot hit http://localhost or http://127.0.0.1
<monzie> MasterShrek: it's timing out :(
<sipior> steves125: try typing 'dmesg' and see if anything turns up
<MasterShrek> monzie, do you have a file called index.html in /var/www ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian, I was just leaving, but may I suggest you look into #Ubuntu+1 and see if they have already been reworked for hardy?
<Lasivian> ooh, thank you Jack
<monzie> MasterShrek: nope
<sergevn> does anyone play Soldier of Fortune 1 on Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> monzie, give that a shot, should work for ya
<cookie> hello
<cookie> I have a small problem
<steves125> sipior:  The drive shows up but i can't access it
<Jack_Sparrow> Lasivian, If not come back and someone will see if they can get the old ones to work with ndiswrapper or something else
<sipior> steves125: the drive shows up where?
<cookie> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 and I successfully synced my palm TX with gnome pilot on /dev/pilot
<Lasivian> Jack_Sparrow: gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run.. cya
<cookie> I installed a program on the palm that lets the computer see what's on the sd card
<cookie> but it doesn't mount automatically
<cookie> how can I find the name in /dev so I know what to mount????
<steves125> sipior:  dmesg ([   30.775726] usb-storage: device scan complete
<steves125> [   30.777225] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Seagate  FreeAgentDesktop 100F PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<steves125> [   30.787645] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Spinning up disk...<6>ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<steves125> )
<gverig> Question... I saved "current session" to include evolution. Now I want to remove it... and can't- I go to "current session", remove all the entries from there, apply and it does not help :(... Any ideas?
<gverig> Alternatively, can I just disable session recovery and just manually add whatever I want into "startup programs"?
<cookie> steves125: is that an answer to my question?
<sipior> steves125: try running "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sdb" and see if you can see the partition table
<mildner> any help to install wine_gecko
<cookie> Hello Guys
<MasterShrek> gverig, thats how i generally do it, with an empty session and i manually set which programs i want to start, i use kde though, not sure exaclty how to do it in gnome
<cookie> Can You Help Me With Something Please? How do I find the name of a device in /dev
<MasterShrek> cookie, type dmesg after pluggin it in, it should tell you
<cookie> so I know what to mount
<cookie> ok
<cookie> I will try
<gverig> MasterShrek: Do you know how I can disable session recovery? I can't seem to modify it :(
<steves125> sipior: Disk /dev/sdb: 30401 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track
<steves125> Units = cylinders of 8225280 bytes, blocks of 1024 bytes, counting from 0
<steves125>    Device Boot Start     End   #cyls    #blocks   Id  System
<steves125> /dev/sdb1          0+  30400   30401- 244196001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<steves125> /dev/sdb2          0       -       0          0    0  Empty
<steves125> /dev/sdb3          0       -       0          0    0  Empty
<FloodBot1> steves125: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterShrek> gverig, not really, im not a gnome user
<sipior> hmmm...
<steves125> didn't mean to flood.  new to this whole thing
<sipior> steves125: that's fine. anyway, the partition table is viewable. is the drive mounted now?
<steves125> sipior: nope
<mrunagi_> oh i see now i get to be banned from this server?>
<mrunagi_> thats ok ill change my nick next time
<sipior> steves125: try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" and see if you can see anything in /mnt
<fiXXXerMet> Not sure why but after starting my system today, ubuntu no longer detects my sound card.
<sipior> angry young man, that mrunagi
<cookie> I found it
<axz> lol
<fiXXXerMet> The tests from the Sound Preferences says "Could not open resource for writing."
<cookie> thanks...but it does not want to MOUNT
<cookie> sudo mount /dev/sdb /home/cookie/shit
<cookie> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sbacheler> I am new to Ubuntu. Can anyone help me with getting a tftp function/program running?
<sipior> cookie: use the "-t" flag and specify a filesystem type
<____Oz> u b u n t u  f r i e n d s
<cookie> filesystem?
<sipior> cookie: well, where did you get this device from?
<cookie> like scsi
<cookie> ?
<sipior> cookie: no.
<sipior> cookie: ntfs, ext3, hfs+, that sort of thing
<bella> hi, have a sever problem lost desktop through reinstalling sound
<cookie> well, it is a sandisk sd card 512MB. I have it in my Palm TX. I am running Softick CardExport 2
<steves125> sipior: "operation is not supported"
<sipior> cookie: hmm. i'd try "vfs" first, and see if that works.
<bella> can i reinstall desktop from install disk? what is the command?
<cookie> like mount -vfs /dev/sdb home/user/palm
<cookie> ?
<earthling> sipior: i think fdisk -l  will give him the fs type
<nonix4> Umm, which partitioning scheme would you recommend for installing 5+ different ubuntu / debian flavors, softraid1'd?
<RULON> hi, is there a way to install ubuntu with a command in the boot of the cd? i mean without any graphic guide installer, just a command that installs everything i uts place
<jester7> yikes
<axz> sipior, how can i grand full access to my partitions?
<sirius-black> hey
<axz> i know its something with chmod
<bastid_raZor> RULON; get the alternate cd
<sirius-black> is there a way to use some sort of skype client?
<sipior> earthling: that's very true
<axz> but googling brings me tomuch results
<RULON> bastid_raZor wich is it?
<bastid_raZor> RULON; the alternate. download it from releases.ubuntu.com
<sipior> earthling: unless the filesystem is not grokked by linux, of course
<nimroo> hey, does anyone know which ubuntu distro is the best for writing code?
<sipior> nimroo: it makes no difference
<cookie> crap
<earthling> sipior: i didnot get what you mean?
<nimroo> then, which one is the best looking
<cookie> doesn't work
<bella> please help me I have lost desktop !!
<RULON> bastid_raZor but i mean what is that alternate cd does? it installs it without graphic interface? or what?
<neverblue> bella, can you explain the situation a bit more?
<bastid_raZor> RULON; correct it installs from terminal
<cookie> should  I post what I get from dmesg
<cookie> ?
<sipior> earthling: i simply meant that it may be the case that the filesystem is not known to fdisk, in which case i don't know what would happen.
<neverblue> !pastebin | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cookie> this way maybe I can get some help?
<steves125> sipior:  thanks for the help.  I'll see if I can figure something out.  thanks again
<sipior> cookie: oh, you're not going to get an attitude, are you? it's too early in the week...
<earthling> sipior: k
<fiXXXerMet> What should my /proc/asound/devices file contain?  Right now, it has only 2: timer and 3: sequencer
<sirius-black> is there a way to use some sort of skype client?
<frank_> !skype | sirius-black
<ubotu> sirius-black: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cookie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58510/
<bella> Through reinstalling sound from fresh kernel my desktop was lost when I boot the sytem cannot find it apt get fail because i am not on line, can i use a command to reinstall desktop from the install cd?
<cookie> here is what I get when I type dmesg
<cookie> the latest stuff
<bella> or is there any other solution other than complete reinstall?
<sipior> cookie: try earthling's idea and run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" and pastebin the result
<cookie> sipior: thanks. I will try
<axz> can someone help me with permission for my partition
<cookie> WRONG
<cookie> I am not sure if sdb is the device now
<cookie> how can I be sure which one it is sdb, sdb1?
<sipior> cookie: well, sdb1 is just the first partition on the device sdb
<sipior> cookie: did it return an error?
<cookie> no
<cookie> should I do pastebin? the output is pretty short
<sipior> cookie: well, then why "WRONG"?
<sipior> cookie: please, pastebin it
<cookie> ok
<taime1> i just upgraded my feisty system to gutsy.. i am having just one problem... when i restart x (either by logging out or ctrl+alt+backspace), then log back in, my panel whines about not being able to load all my applets such as the weather and mixer applet. what can i do to solve this problem?
<cookie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58511/
<cookie> I just did
<sipior> cookie: ah, that's good news.
<sipior> cookie: the filesystem type is fat16
<cookie> I saw that
 * sipior tips his hat to earthling 
<Giuggi> ..hallo...
<cookie> so if it is fat16 it is an sd card?
<bella> Through reinstalling sound from fresh kernel my desktop was lost when I boot the sytem cannot find it apt get fail because i am not on line, can i use a command to reinstall desktop from the install cd?
<earthling> sipior: :)
<sipior> cookie: try using "msdos" with the -t option to mount
<W8TAH> how do i adjust vim to get colors ?
<W8TAH> (syntax highlighting)
<cookie> what is vfs in mount?
<Giuggi> I met a IRC user in an italian channel
<sipior> W8TAH: ":syntax on"
<Giuggi> thanks, on a intalian chat
<cookie> what is vfs?
<wirrwarr> gratz Giuggi ;)
<sipior> cookie: try the following: "sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /mnt", and then see if anything turns up in /mnt
<Giuggi> anche he/she/it is asking me
<cookie> may I ask why msdos?
<ghost> gg
<Giuggi> to have information on the date when LoLLo's ban will disappear
<ATLANT3AN> quick question, theres no damage in using 4gb ram and getting 3gb usage with Ubuntu 32bit? doesnt effect the RAM in a negative way?
<szimek> hi, I got a problem with ssh login and setting a variable on Ubuntu 6.06: I've added "export SVN_SSH='ssh -p xxx'" to .bash_profile. If I login using ssh it works fine, but if I use a library that connects using ssh and check SVN_SSH, nothing is returned. Where should I set it, so it is always set correctly?
<sipior> cookie: i seem to recall that msdos corresponds to a fat16 filesystem
<taime1> WHY WHY WHY?? IN SUCH A BUSY ROOM DO WE HAVE THESE STUPID MESSAGES TURNED ON?? CAN AN OP PLEASE TURN OFF THE DAMN CHANNEL MESSAGES??
<cookie> sipior: thank you. I will try
<engida> The Ubuntu-server edition does not come with x-server and a DE does it?
<bella> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58513/
<cookie> wait. sdb or sdb1
<cookie> ?
<PriceChild> taime1: you can ignore them on your client using /ignore
<sipior> cookie: sdb1
<LjL> Giuggi: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<W8TAH> sipior, thanks
<cookie> again, why?
<LjL> !caps | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Giuggi> ....do you have an answer?
<LjL> taime1: what are you talking about exactly?
<Giuggi> about Lollo's ban
<taime1> PriceChild: i know man... but the problem is.. messages move too fast for everyone to read
<LjL> Giuggi, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ATLANT3AN> quick question, theres no damage in using 4gb ram and getting 3gb usage with Ubuntu 32bit? doesnt effect the RAM in a negative way?
<Giuggi> I try, thanks
<sipior> ATLANT3AN: no
<axz> guys is chmod 777 /path/to/partrtion/mount oke?
<ATLANT3AN> thanks
<ATLANT3AN> cheers sipior thought not
<bella> please can I get help to reinstall desktop
<bella> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58513/
<PriceChild> taime1: that's not a problem we can solve, you need to do it yourself
<ArmedKing> Hey anyone have a similar problem to mine with hopefully a solution. I use the Restricted Nvidia drivers (but tryed the open NV drivers) When i move or resise a windows my cpu jumps to 70%+
<FinnTux> I just installed hardy and tired libvirt/kvm. should there be some sort of bridge network device present if I want to connect virtual server to my physical network?
<taime1> sure it is... lots of channels toggle it on and off...
<FinnTux> virtual networks work ok
<earthling> cookie type "man mount " to find how the command works. or google "mount"
<sipior> earthling: unfortunately, i think he got disconnected
<mauro_> hello, can anyone help me with fluxbox?
<PriceChild> axz: no
<earthling> sipior: missed that
<mrpockets_> anyone have a clue as to why i cannot connect to the open wireless network thats feet behind my computer?
<NekoKun> how to know my shell's encoding? Like US-ASCII, UTF-8 or ISO-8859-1
<earthling> sipior: will not vfat work for fat16? curious :\
<axz> PriceChild, oke no, your solution is how to?
<NekoKun> mrpockets_: Does it find the network?
<axz> i did shown axz.axz /dir
<PriceChild> axz: mount it properly instead
<mrpockets_> NekoKun,  yeah
<mrpockets_> its srtong
<sipior> earthling: may do as well. i always thought vfat was fat32, but i could be mistaken
<mrpockets_> and airodump says its spewing packets
<__mikem> Can someone help me get my webcam to work?
<mrpockets_> but it'll try to conenct for about a minute, then just connect to the ethernet conenction
<bella> can anyone help me reinstall my desktop?please
<hwilde_> !webcam | __mikem
<axz> PriceChild, properly?
<earthling> sipior: )
<__mikem> hwilde_, the bot quit a few seconds ago
<savetheWorld> sorry to bother y'all, just need to know if the ubuntu livecd logs a user in automatically or is there a default user name and password to use?
<macogw> savetheWorld: autologin
<hwilde_> __mikem, ok let me find the webcam link for you
<__mikem> ok
<sipior> mrpockets_: possibly the router is not doling out a dhcp lease?
<bella> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58513/
<mrpockets_> sipior,  i condidered that, but  auto DHCP worked fine on the two lappies that where on it.
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, the commands you need are:     sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [ssidhere] key off                  sudo dhclient eth1
<macogw> mrpockets_: try "sudo dhclient" wired unplugged and see if you get an offer
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, the first iwconfig command sets the ssid and the key, the dhclient grabs dhcp address
<bella> sorry everybody but can somebody help me reinstall missing desktop?
<mrpockets_> kk
<sirius-black> why dont any of the games start anymore?
<mrpockets_> but hwilde_  would'nt it be sudo iwconfig wlan0 ?
<bella> please apt-get doesnt work because my ubuntu machine is not on line
<sirius-black> well
<sirius-black> pydance...
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, yeah whatever your interface is called.  mine is eth1
<__mikem> sirius-black, probably because they got removed somehow
<sirius-black> no
<hwilde_> __mikem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mrpockets_> eth1 is the hardwire
<sirius-black> i tried reinstalling it
<__mikem> sirius-black, try restarting X
<sipior> bella: unless you've altered /etc/apt/sources.list, i think you can just pop the cd back in and use apt-get install normally
<earthling> sipior: well fat16 is vfat . did some googling. thought you would like to kno. lol
<sirius-black> i did, but for some reason it saves the session, even though i turned that off
<red_one> is it normal that flash videos use more CPU under ubuntu than windows?
<taime1> what file do i delete to get gnome-panel to use default settings?
<sipior> earthling: thanks
<hwilde_> taime1,   sudo apt-get reinstall gnome-panel
<monzie> hi all
<bella> but sipior when I call apt geristall gdm ubuntu desktop it tries on line
<taime1> cheers
<monzie> i installed mysql on ubuntu
<monzie> using apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<monzie> mysql -u root gives me
<sipior> bella: could you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bella> so what is the command to apt get from install cd
<monzie> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<hwilde_> monzie,   mysql -u root -p [yourpasswordhere]
<bella> no I cant because I am on windows now and my system doesn't start or maybe I can try and open the file from windows?
<monzie> hwilde_: i did not give a password for mysql during the configuration phase
<mrpockets_> well
<macogw> monzie: if you dont want to pass the password on the command line because it'll be visible if someone does ps -ef while you're still running, just do the -p and hit enter, then itll prompt for it
<mrpockets_> yeah
<fiXXXerMet> Having sound issues.  When I try to open Volume Control, it tells me "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."  Doing lsmod snd, I see a bunch of modules.  I rebooted and disabled the sound card in the BIOS, and then did the lsmod again - no modules.  Renabled device and not he modules are showing again.
<mrpockets_> that did something
<mrpockets_> but didn't work
<monzie> macogw: i did not enter any password for it.
<mrpockets_> :-<
<hwilde_> mrpockets_,  pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a"  and "iwconfig"
<hwilde_> as superuser
<macogw> monzie: it says you're using a password though... maybe you set one by accident
<red_one> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'normalize_encoding'
<red_one> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<red_one>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<red_one> help?
<mrpockets_> kk
<NekoKun> how to know my shell's encoding? Like US-ASCII, UTF-8 or ISO-8859-1?
<monzie> macogw: can i reset mysql ..
<nirc> hi
<__mikem> hwilde_, I followed the instructions, and used that EasyCam thing, the Camerama Software still complains about not being able to connect /dev/video0
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/m5981f28
<hwilde_> __mikem,  unplug and replug your camera, then type in "dmesg"   and see if ti is recognized and if it is /dev/video0
<wobblywu> lol $text
<wobblywu> poor guy ;(
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/m75395c95
<__mikem> hwilde_, the webcame is built into the housing of the laptop
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, use eth1 not wlan0
<mrpockets_> eth1 is the ethernet connection
<macogw> monzie: if you remove it and purge it (sudo apt-get remove --purge  or sudo aptitude purge) thatll get rid of all config files
<mrpockets_> which conencts fine
<mrpockets_> i wanna connect to the wireless network instead
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, pastebin  sudo iwconfig
<__mikem> hwilde_, therefore, its impossible to unplug it
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/m75395c95
<hwilde_> __mikem, try this:     dmesg | grep video       is it recognizing it ?
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, that iwconfig output shows you don't have any ssid set.   pastebin the output of this:   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<bella> sipior I cant
<__mikem> hwilde_, it returned four lines
<hwilde_> __mikem, does one of them look like /dev/video0 or your webcam?
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/d29a000f1
<mrpockets_> BAM!
<mrpockets_> "Default" is what i'm shooting for
<__mikem> one of them says camera onit
<hwilde_> mrpockets_,   sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid default key off
<rabiddachshund> Is there a way to tell grub which OS to boot from a remote connection?
<mrpockets_> k
<__mikem> hwilde_, but it isn't listing any of the symbolic links in /dev/
<hwilde_> rabiddachshund, set the default in menu.list
<mrpockets_> then try again?
<hwilde_> __mikem, ok it's not really recognizing your webcam then if it's not creating the symlink
<sipior> bella: next time you're booted into linux, check the file /etc/apt/sources.list and ensure that all references to network servers are commented out, and that the cd source is uncommented.
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, pastebin your iwconfig now
<__mikem> hwilde_, I have to go right now. I have a class
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, you're looking for it to say ESSID: "default"  and Associated
<rabiddachshund> I mean that I boot into windows a lot but I like to leave Gutsy as my default. Is there a command I can use in windows before shutdown to tell grub to boot into windows again?
<bella> k I ll try
<bella> thanks
<prashant> when i installing a tar file error is could not found package
<mrglinux> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 im connect to the internet with dialup but there are no connectivity to the internet ...any solution ???
<hwilde_> rabiddachshund, I think the only way is to edit the default in the menu.list
<prashant> when i installing a tar file error is could not found package
<mrpockets_> dambn man
<hwilde_> prashant, which package
<sipior> prashant: we'll need more data than that
<ArmedKing> Scaling windows makes my CPU jump to 80%, Anyone know whats wrong with that?
<prashant> ndiswrapper 1.52
<Tetracomm> Hi.  I want to upgrade to KDE 4 from 3.5 but it says I have the latest version, help?
<prashant> say how to install
<mrglinux> i use kppp ,gnome-ppp but all of them are same
<raiderxx> How do I add compiz to autostart when I restart my computer?
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/m9522077
<r10> salve a tutti
<r10> buona sera
<mrpockets_> it is
<Pici> !it | r10
<ubotu> r10: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sipior> prashant: could you pastebin the entire command line, and the results?
<mrpockets_> but when i try to reconnect it goes back to blank again
<hwilde_> prashant, apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<prashant> no
<savetheWorld> macogw: Thank you.
<macogw> savetheWorld: huh?
<earthling> rabiddachshund: change your grub config file to have the Defaults option set accordingly
<prashant> after cp it into archivena
<friends_> are there any mepis XChat things?
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, ok your ssid is set and you are asociated to that access point.  now you need to get an IP address with "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<mrglinux> what do i search in google??
<savetheWorld> macogw: you answered a question for me way up there ^^^
<macogw> savetheWorld: are you monzie?
<savetheWorld> no
<savetheWorld> <macogw> savetheWorld: autologin
<ATLANT3AN> hey guys not ubuntu related but
<mrglinux> my notebook connect to internet but does not any page open or any data transfer in or out
<ATLANT3AN> do you know of any US IT stores like newegg.com that ship to the UK
<xarquid> in #ubuntu-us
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/m2e40f8ef
<ATLANT3AN> I am being charged £445 for a $400 monitor
<mrglinux> to the internet
<muszek> ATLANT3AN: price differences aren't THAT big anymore...
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, ok you got an IP!  you are online!
<ATLANT3AN> they are
<hwilde_> mrpockets_, #DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1 <--- that is the dhcp server.  #bound to 192.168.0.111   <-- that is your IP
<ATLANT3AN> it costs $400 at newegg
<ATLANT3AN> and £445 at overclockers.co.uk
<hwilde_> the shipping costs are going to eat your savings...
<mrpockets_> hwilde_,  okay..
<Pici> ATLANT3AN: ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic pleae
<mrpockets_> so i AM on the network now o-o ?
<amenado> muszek->  1 pound sterling is 1.5 dollars
<ubuntu_> i need some help with my desktop last nite i went to best buy got a onboard pci modem i had a friend that installs those for a living to put it in mine and last nite when he turned it on it flickerd inside and now i am having alot of problems with things working inside it or it turning on with out me spending hours unpluging and pluging back in anyone have any ideas?
<ATLANT3AN> ok sure
<muszek> amenado: 1 pound = approx. $2
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<altrux> im setting up an ubuntu box as a dev box for a friend, and was curious if thre is anything like mac's cooa mysql for linux, (my friend ins't very command line savy)
<osotogari> little help here with SSH, installed SSHD on my server at home and i am trying to ssh into it from another location, using the command line i get a time out error however if i use ubuntu's graphical "connect to server" utility i can access it no problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<muszek> amenado: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=1%20GBP%20in%20USD
<ubuntu_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aquipekerman> hola
<pybutcher> hola
<muszek> and electronics are not over 100% more expensive
<teo--> how to install .key file in ubuntu???
<aquipekerman> necesito ayuda con ubuntu
<pybutcher> que tienes?
<monzie> macogw: i am not savetheWorld
<aquipekerman> quiero saber algo de X.org
<LjL> !es | aquipekerman, pybutcher
<ubotu> aquipekerman, pybutcher: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gnychis> is it easy to have multiple video cards in your computer and select which one to use with Ubuntu?
<cookie_> hello again
<gnychis> or will it only create problems, and I should only have one?
<aquipekerman> ok gracias
<savetheWorld> dang straight. :)
<cookie_> what is the reverse command for msdos
<osotogari> little help here with SSH, installed SSHD on my server at home and i am trying to ssh into it from another location, using the command line i get a time out error however if i use ubuntu's graphical "connect to server" utility i can access it no problem. Anyone have any ideas?
<savetheWorld> cookie_: rev? tac ? but only if you installed cygwin on your dos box
<cookie_> no
<cookie_> I have ubuntu box.
<cookie_> reverse command for msdos to mount fat16
<cookie_> like mount and umount
<cookie_> msdos and what?
<raiderxx> Anyone know how I can add compiz to autostart so it will run when I turn on my computer?
<ATLANT3AN> osotogari thats strange
<Pici> cookie_: msdos isn't a command I'm familiar with
<vorian> does the nvidia GeForce 8600gt work with restricted drivers?
<ZPertee> how do I download my kernel-sources?
<Ntemis> hello
<LjL> !kernel > zpet    (zpet, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hwilde_> vorian, i've got an 8600gts and it works with the nvidia-settings
<LjL> !kernel > ZPertee    (ZPertee, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ntemis> i need some help please
<vorian> hwilde_: so no crazy trikery is needed then?
<earthling> cookie type "man mount " to find how the command works. or google "mount"
<LjL> !ask | Ntemis
<ubotu> Ntemis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hwilde_> vorian, mine worked fine.  dual dvi output and 1680x1050 widescreen resolution no problems
<Pici> cookie_: Are you sure thats the command you used?
<Ntemis> i have installed imgburn under latest version of wine and to work i need to install aspi drivers
<vorian> hwilde_: scheeet! thanks!  /me buys
<mrpockets_> :(
<pybutcher> make and make install don't work.... is there something that I need to install to build from source?
<Ntemis> but i cannot run adaptec aspi installer cause is a bat file
<Ntemis> *.bat
<mrpockets_>  so i unplug my eth cort
<mrpockets_> cord
<mrpockets_> and try to reconnect to the wireless
<mrpockets_> http://pastebin.com/m6915b6b2
<mrpockets_> that thats what i get
<chazco> Anyone know how to stream media from a Ubuntu server to the internet channel on a wii?
<ZPertee> if I do a which "
<ZPertee> if I do a which zaptel and nothing shows does that mean that it isn't installed?
<fzjfj> linux rocks
<fzjfj> linux rocks
<fzjfj> linux rocks
<fzjfj> linux rocks
<fzjfj> linux rocks
<fzjfj> linux rocks
<FloodBot1> fzjfj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tetracomm>  I want to upgrade to KDE 4 from 3.5 but it says I have the latest version, help?
<mooboo1> please make pidgin 2.4 in repo
<pybutcher> are there any other ubuntu channels?
<wobblywu> mooboo1, it's oh-so-easy to install
<osotogari> @ ATLANT3AN: yeah i know
<frank_> chazco: I think the only way is by hosting a website with flash video transcoded from files you have. AFAIK there is no real media player on the Wii.
<mooboo1> wobblywu, its not in repostirory
<osotogari> @ ATLANT3AN: any ideas?
<HoboBen> Hi all - I've got a FAT32 external HD which I think badly needs defragging - can I do this from Ubuntu? I would reformat it to a better file system except that I don't have enough room to store the files on my internal hard drive.
<wobblywu> mooboo1, go to pidgin.im, download the source (it' s a .tar.bz2)
<jsg> are there any members of the canonical marketing team here?
<mooboo1> source? dude, i want it in my repo
<mooboo1> i dont do source
<osotogari> ssh: ip:port: Name or service not known <- error message
<wobblywu> mooboo1, unzip the source, as it' s an archive, to any folder and then open a gnome-terminal and cd /home/yourname/name/of/folder/
<wobblywu> mooboo1, then type ./configure, wait for it to finish. type make, wait for it to finish. type sudo make install, wait for it to finish
<wobblywu> mooboo1, and then you're done
<Pici> mooboo1: After a release, Ubuntu does not upgrade package versions unless there is a security release.
<mooboo1> wobblywu, then how do i uninstall it?
<mooboo1> oh
<mooboo1> Pici, why not? i need new features
<the[V]oid> Hi, can someone recommend a cheap USB-56K-Modem that does not make problems with Ubuntu?
<Pici> mooboo1: Because Ubuntu does not have a rolling release.
<mooboo1> the[V]oid, what you plan do with it? travell back in time?
<mooboo1> pici, not even hardy?
<the[V]oid> mooboo1: yes, I'm going to travel to russia and the place where I am goint to live have neither isdn nor adsl connection
<Pici> mooboo1: Once Hardy is released, it will be just like any other Ubuntu release.
<mooboo1> ok
<asd8> buenas
<asd8> alguien puede ayudarme con un problema en los repositorios?
<mooboo1> the[V]oid, oh, sucks
<odder> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<raiderxx> Is it possible to install microsoft office onto ubuntu?
<osotogari> i have an xbox at home here modded with xbmc and i want to ftp some files to it using my laptop. originally it was connected to my network via a router and got an ip address via dchp from that. I now want to connect the laptop to the xbox via ethernet and ftp to it but how can i get the xbox to receive an ip address from my linux box?
<Pici> !hcl | the[V]oid
<ubotu> the[V]oid: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<raiderxx> If not what is my alternative?
<deniz__> wen i download sumtin from synaptic, it downloads a .deb right? well were is the location in which synaptic downloads things?
<ubstud> I can't get my video card working fine. like I can see the screen..which works but games don't. for example I'm trying to play Unreal Tournament (original) and it doesn't run properly, it lags, doesn't run in full resoultion and I can only start it in safe mode. I don't think 3d accell is working correctly
<TheLittlePrince> After I run a program. but the program is now displayed in the panel. I don't know how to solve the problem. Is there anybody ... ?
<odder> raiderxx: why not using openoffice? it's included in a default installation of ubuntu
<genii> raiderxx: Yes it is, but for that you may want the commercial product Crossover Office
<the[V]oid> thanks ubotu
<bastid_raZor> if i'm wanting to resize my / basically the livecd would be the easiest route? unmount / and the partition i'm stealing from .. resize and done?
<ubstud> anyone?
<HoboBen> raiderxx - alternatives include OpenOffice and Scribus
<pybutcher> I need help with installing from source
<odder> raiderxx: it should be possible to run MS office with cedega
<raiderxx> IM very new I don't know what cedega is..
<amenado> the[V]oid-> make sure the modem you bring home is "homologated" ie approved for russian network usage..if you get a cheap one and the ring or pulse those russian system can possibly burn your interface
<raiderxx> Is there a skin that looks like word 2007?
<raiderxx> or somehing of that sort..
<raiderxx> I really like the layout of 2007
<roadfish> how can I generate a list of only displayable unicode characters? for instance, gucharmap display a number-code for undisplayable characters. is there a program/library that I can use in a script to tell if a character is displayable?
<sirius-black> hey
<HoboBen> Hi all - I've got a FAT32 external HD which I think badly needs defragging - can I do this from Ubuntu? I would reformat it to a better file system except that I don't have enough room to store the files on my internal hard drive. I can't find anything other than "just reformat it" on Google.
<porkpie> guy's don't know in you can help me here but I am trying to work out how to connect to 192.168.1.100 from my pptp connection of 192.168.2.2   the 192.168.2.2 pptp server end has an address of 192.168.1.254  ...   I need to add a static route to tell the 192.168.2.0 network how to get to 192.168.1.0 network which is where I am stuck
<the[V]oid> thanks for this advice amenado
<sirius-black> why cant i access /usr/games/pydance, if i use ls in /usr/games i can see pydance in the list, it's colored aqua, instead of green, is that a problem?
<Parsec300> ubstud: What is your problem? Maybe I can help. Maybe not.
<odder> deniz__: have a look on /var/cache/apt/archives, that should be it
<the[V]oid> I'm afraid the only modem listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport is an adsl-modem
<sirius-black> i cant open any folders in there
<pybutcher> i need help compiling from source
<HoboBen> sirius-black - is it just a permissions problem? Try using sudo
<sirius-black> and i have a root terminal open
<ubstud> Parsec300, I'm trying to get my video drivers working correctly. I don't think 3d accel is working. If I try to play a game (an old game) it lags..I can't even run the game in full resoultion, And I have to start it up in safemode.
<formula> Hello - I have a problem with gtstreamer - I run ./configure and I get an error that 'no gtstreamer' but when I check in the package list is there.... any idea?
<HoboBen> sirius-black - is it a file then? i.e. not a directory?
<deniz__> odder, thx, its it
<pybutcher> I need help compiling from source.  PLEASE!
<Parsec300> ubstud: what video card do you have and what drivers do you have installed?
<sirius-black> how do you see that?
<Parsec300> pybutcher: what exactly are you trying to compile?
<odder> deniz__: you're welcome, we're all here to help
<ubstud> Parsec300, VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter - I got unichrome drivers installed right now.
<xarquid> pybutcher: Did you read the README or the INSTALL that came with the zip after you unzipped or untarballed or ungzipped (or a combination......)?
<pybutcher> anything
<Parsec300> ubstud: isn't that an old card?
<zetheroo> Hi there,
<ubstud> Parsec300, I know it'ts intergrated but I've gotten UT to run perfect on previous versions after getting some help.
<pybutcher> nothing compiles
<sirius-black> what the hell...
<pybutcher> I always get errors
<nocturn> Hi guys
<pybutcher> I have tried on several different machines
<xarquid> pybutcher: After uncompressing, read the INSTALL or README...generally, it is just ./configure , make , make install
<nocturn> Is there a Xen-enabled kernel for Ubuntu?
<erle-> how can i find out how many tcp connections there are?
<xarquid> pybutcher: Unless you require special options to be passed to the application upon compiling
<zetheroo> I have a Bluetooth headset and I want to get it connected to my Bluetooth on my T60 .... I have tried to use the Ubuntu Bluetooth applet, but its just not connecting.... any ideas?
<xarquid> pybutcher: Do you have GCC installed -- it is required for compiling...do a search in synaptic?
<HoboBen> sirius-black - everything in my /usr/games/ are files - if I do "cd /usr/games/ dir" everything is marked as executionable (x)
<jamook44> can any1 help me find the iphone themes for my wing
<Pici> !b-e | pybutcher
<ubotu> pybutcher: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sirius-black> my file browser is showing a black screen
<xarquid> pybutcher: Or tell us the exact errors?
<sirius-black> i figured maybe itś the negative thingy
<sirius-black> but then that disappeared
<jamook44> need help bout the wing
<Parsec300> ubstud: Did you use the same drivers?
<Pici> jamook44: wing?
<osotogari> i have an xbox at home here modded with xbmc and i want to ftp some files to it using my laptop. originally it was connected to my network via a router and got an ip address via dchp from that. I now want to connect the laptop to the xbox via ethernet and ftp to it but how can i get the xbox to receive an ip address from my linux box?
<taime1> what file do i edit to change the color of the background as i am logging in? i have changed the desktop background color and the login screen background color.. i think its using some gtkrc file...
<jamook44> yea i need to kno whee i can get then iphone themes for the wing
<ubstud> Parsec300, same drivers as the previous versions of the OS? I don't remember exactly what I used.
<formula> I have a problem with 'no GStreamer found' anyone has an idea?
<Pici> jamook44: What is a wing?
<jamook44> tmobile cell phone
<Pici> jamook44: This is offtopic for this channel.
<Pici> jamook44: Try #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps ##hardware
<sirius-black> if i do cd /usr/games/ dir i go to /usr/games
<Parsec300> ubstud: what OS is the game for?
<macrobad> osotogari: You may wish to set up dhcpd on your linux box.
<hudy> fuck you
<HoboBen> Hi all - I've got a FAT32 external HD which I think badly needs defragging - can I do this from Ubuntu? I would reformat it to a better file system except that I don't have enough room to store the files on my internal hard drive. I can't find anything other than "just reformat it" on Google.
<odder> taime1: have a look on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-113724.html
<pybutcher> yes, gcc is installed
<ubstud> well it's for WIndows, but I'm running it under linux via wine. I know wine isn't the problem cause other linux stuff that requires a video card run slow (mupen64) and that used to run fine too.
<odder> taime1: I've got few more links for that, just tell me if the first one won't help you
<osotogari> @macrobad: i think i saw an option in Firestarter to do this
<xarquid> pybutcher: Then what are the errors? Did you read the Wiki page linked to you?
<go> .pl
<taime1> odder:  k, thanks ill let ya know
<pybutcher> I'm reading it now....
<Pici> !pl | go
<ubotu> go: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Parsec300> ubstud: Do you have fancy desktop effects on (i.e. like Compiz or Beryl)?
<xarquid> pybutcher: Let us know
<ubstud> Parsec300, I don't think so. How can I verify?
<sirius-black> why did my file browser turn black?
<zetheroo> I am getting this error: obex://[00:0d:3c:35:83:eb]" is not a valid location.
<zetheroo> please help
<a1fa> !unstable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<a1fa> what is the unstable reposatory?
<Pici> a1fa: There is none.
<a1fa> why not?
<Pici> a1fa: Because Ubuntu does not have a rolling release like Debian does.
<Parsec300> Check your visual effects settings. If all is off, then you don't have it on, if the bullet is set on any other settings, then you are using Compiz. This can greatly reduce OpenGL/Video playback performance.
<a1fa> that sucks
<a1fa> so who gets to test 8.04?
<Pici> a1fa: Anyone, join #ubuntu+1
<pybutcher> ok
<Parsec300> HoboBen: I'm not sure, but I think you are stuck with a fragged partition then.
<pybutcher> this is the error when I try make:
<pybutcher> /usr/bin/rcc italc_core.qrc -name italc_core > italc_core_qrc.cpp
<pybutcher> source='./src/dsa_key.cpp' object='dsa_key.o' libtool=no \
<pybutcher>         DEPDIR=.deps depmode=none /bin/bash ../depcomp \
<pybutcher>         g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I./include -I..    -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_XML_LIB -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -O2 -DBUILD_ICA -DBUILD_LIBRARY  -g -O2 -Wall -fPIC -c -o dsa_key.o `test -f './src/dsa_key.cpp' || echo './'`./src/dsa_key.cpp
<pybutcher> ../depcomp: line 512: exec: g++: not found
<pybutcher> make[2]: *** [dsa_key.o] Error 127
<FloodBot1> pybutcher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macrobad> osotogari: Just checked firestarter, and it seems, they meant obtaining addresses via dhcp, not giving them. Anyway, I am not using it and thus can be 99% sure only.
<osotogari> @macrobad: thanks for that
<HoboBen> Parsec300 :-) Haha! It's not the end of the world - I could plug it into a windows box, but it's just the hassle!
<osotogari> @microbad: Ill google for an other way
<arakthor> In ubuntu 7.10, when my headphones are plugged in the speakers still produce sound - how do I fix/change that?
<ArmedKing> Scaling windows makes my CPU jump to 80%, Anyone know whats wrong with that?
<Parsec300> HoboBen: you could look for Hiren's bootCD. It has several defrag programs on it I think. Boot from that CD and start the defrag software.
<mrpockets> yeha man
<mrpockets> still can't get this shit working
<danand> pybutcher - you need to install g++ - sudo apt-get install g++
<HoboBen> Thanks Parsec300
<DonaldShimoda> hi, theres any channel specific for hordy?
<Parsec300> HoboBen: Sure. But your problem is not fixed yet.
<macrobad> osotogari: Googling for dhcpd gives a lot of links to tutorials and howtos, so go on. As for firestarter, it is first of all a firewall.
<sirius-black> helluvalot of black on my screen...
<danand> DonaldShimoda - #ubuntu+1
<sammy> why is X making a huge virtual desktop when I removed the virtual line in xorg.conf and the first modeline in my monitor section is 1024x768?
<sirius-black> everything i select turns black...
<sirius-black> or... well..
<sirius-black> everything that changes
<DonaldShimoda> danand: thanks a lot!
<Parsec300> HoboBen: If you open a menu of Ubuntu, does it fade in and out? Or does it just appear and disappear?
<sammy> it wasn't doing this a few boots ago, and now when I start X, the virtual desktop is huge, out of nowhere
<danand> DonaldShimoda - np
<bradly> how do i recover a screen that says it is attached?
<bastid_raZor> bradly; screen -x
<HoboBen> Parsec300: What do you mean?
<sammy> bradly: screen -dr
<bastid_raZor> bradly; or screen -dr
<bradly> thanks guys!
<sirius-black> come on, i can work like this
<osotogari> @macrobad: Thanks for the help, doing some reading now :)
<macrobad> np
<sirius-black> every letter i type
<sirius-black> the typing field turns black
<Parsec300> HoboBen: If you click on a menu item, does the menu fade in slowly, or does it appear instanty?
<sirius-black> every message i send
<sirius-black> the message history turns black
<sirius-black> every step i scroll, it turns black
<HoboBen> Parsec300 - I configured things to appear instantly (no fade/delay). Compiz is off too.
<sirius-black> btw
<sirius-black> the earlier message meant
<sirius-black> i cant work like this...
<kjnox> hello
<mrpockets> hi
<Pici> !gq | sirius-black
<ubotu> sirius-black: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<sirius-black> well... i don know what to do... i just know my whole screen is turning black without any distinguishable reason...
<pybutcher> thanks
<pybutcher> g++ fixed it!
<kjnox> why all of u joined linux and mot windows?
<danand> pybutcher - :)
<kjnox> not*
<sirius-black> partially because linux is about 20 times fister...
<fiXXXerMet> Having sound issues.  When I try to open Volume Control, it tells me "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."  Doing lsmod snd, I see a bunch of modules.  I rebooted and disabled the sound card in the BIOS, and then did the lsmod again - no modules.  Renabled device and not he modules are showing again.
<macrobad> kjnox: =) because all of us want something different!
<iratiku> Is there a web interface for the ip-tables(netfilter) firewall?
<sirius-black> but itś buggy
<kjnox> im on simply mepis live cd rite now
<kjnox> linux seems to be a bit complicated
<kjnox> or im wrong?
<mee72> kjnox: try slackware
<^David> ok guys i figured out why i couldn't partition
<^David> i had to defrag my windows
<kjnox> oh ok, ive already downloaded ubuntu but ok ill try slackware
<^David> but now ubuntu can't find my video drivers
<Parsec300> HoboBen: Ok. And still slow then? It could be lot's of things that are beyond my knowledge. But it is the same computer you used to run it on in Windows? Perhaps the drivers for your card are not as good as you expect them to be. If you have nVidia or Ati or Intel cards, driver support generally is quite good these days.
<^David> and ideas?
<deniz__> kjnox, ubuntu is best
<Ergo^> hello, after having a fresh install of ubuntu
<Ergo^> i should install firewall by hand ?
<macrobad> kjnox: Well, no surprise it would look so for a person who is used to Windows. However, if you are persistent, you will understand that you were wrong quite soon.
<danand> iratiku - if you want a gui for firewall config try firestarter (v simple but good enough for most), either that or browse to www.fwbuilder.org, www.shorewall.net for something a bit more complex
<HoboBen> Parsec300 - Sorry, I think you have the wrong person here. Ubuntu is fast as anything, I've just got a fraggy external :-)
<iratiku> danand: thanks
<kjnox> i hope so, cuz i think win vista is the worth OS ever made
<macrobad> kjnox: no offense to slackware users, but for a novice, it would be more difficult then Ubuntu
<Parsec300> HoboBen: Indeed, I mixed it up.
<danand> kjnox - you'll probably find slackware alot less user friendly than ubuntu
<danand> iratiku - np
<HoboBen> Parsec300 no worries. Thanks anyway ;-)
<rrva> hello. I dist-upgraded to hardy and now I get "Cannot find your gnome environment. Contact your system administrator" upon login with nomachine/nxclient
<Ergo^> hey, after fresh install of ubuntu - should i install some firewall software on it ?
<^David> yeah i would say so Ergo^
<sammy> `/quit
<DonaldShimoda> rrva: you have troubles my friend!
<Parsec300> kjnox: I own two Apple computers running OSX Leopard and even I am very enthusiastic about Ubuntu Linux!
<Ergo^> just out of curiousity - why isnt there any firewall installed ?
<macrobad> kjnox: imho, Fedora, SUSE or Mandriva could be alternatives to Ubuntu
<genii> Who was it looking for a fat32/vfat defrag method from linux? A dirty way is to resize slightly the fat32 partition from gparted, when it shuffles the data on there it's the equivelent.
<macrobad> Ergo^: there is no antivirus as well ;)
<Parsec300> genii: it was HoboBen looking for it.
<kjnox> nah i already saw ubuntu time ago and ive liked it rly much
<danand> kjnox - there are other distro's out there though that you may prefer - most have a live cd, so you can run that first to see how you find it. try Suse, Mandriva, PCLinuxOS, etc
<kjnox> but i dunno how to work with it
<genii> Parsec300: Thanks
<HoboBen> genii - wow, top tip! Thanks!
<Ergo^> macrobad: but virues is not an issue i think :-)
<genii> HoboBen: np
<Ergo^> is it so secure by default that there is no need to install fw ?
<^David> guys after i defragged my windows install ubuntu can't find my video drivers when i boot from cd....... help please
<kjnox> danad im running under simplyMEPIS rite now
<^David> i've tried entering them manualy but it just freezes when i reboot it
<raiderxx> COuld someone help with my problem: I can't use my scroller on my bluetooth mouse?
<iratiku> Does firestarter have an interface for the shell?
<swatTX> Hello! Anyone install XBMC? I'm having so video playback problems.
<danand> kjnox - if your willing to invest a bit of time in learning the rewards are worth it. It's like anything new... once you've used it a bit it no longer seems so hard to use
<iratiku> I hate having a desktop environment on a firewall.... all those resources!... there are no web interface solutions for iptables/netfilter
<macrobad> Ergo^: are hackers an issue for you? ^^ Fw protects opened ports on your machine. Default installation of Ubuntu either has none, or just a couple.
<rrva> iratiku: i like vurmuur for iptables management
<l815> should I enable the hdparm service on my laptop?
<rrva> iratiku: has a ncurses-like interface
<danand> kjnox - Mepis is good too - but in my opinion not quite as good as ubuntu :)
<kjnox> ok im going to learn how to install apps
<kjnox> lol never tought ill tell this frase
<macrobad> Ergo^: go to System->Administration->Network Tools, choose Netstat folder and view Active Network Services
<rrva> iratiku: http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac
<Parsec300> kjnox, for most apps, it is quite simple.
<l815> i really hope the improve the batter options on the next release
<macrobad> Default installation of Windows has a lot of open ports, e.g. NetBeui
<kjnox> with the Kpackage or stuff like tht?
<danand> kjnox - if your using mepis that is based on debian and uses apt for its packaging system. apt is probably the best package manager out there. it makes stuff _Very_ easy to install
<l815> how do you install a .run file?
<rrva> l815: file file.run
<XceII> I just put a new video card in my machine, geforce 7200 gs, my machine wont boot.
<rrva> l815: does it say ELF binary?
<swatTX> hello everyone! I'm having problems with video playback in xbmc, there is always a green tint. Any ideas on how to remedy this?
<l815> rrva, not done downloading, but it's World of Padman
<kjnox> but how do i install an app without tht?
<l815> rrva, how would i uninstall it then?
<Parsec300> kjnox: You can use the add/remove software option in the menu and use the 'apt-get' command in a terminal window.
<kjnox> kk ty
<Parsec300> Also a .deb package would work.
<rrva> l815: file <filename> will guess what it is, and if it's a ELF binary, just chmod a+x and type ./filename
<Parsec300> How do you install a .package file?
<scragar> you know how hardy has the encrypt option in nautilus is there a way to get that on gutsy?
<alumno10> im so going from here
<rrva> l815: could also be a shell script. "file" will tell you
<alumno10> but so
<danand> Parsec300 - think kjnox is running mepis at the mo - we're gonna have to convert to ubuntu
<alumno10> SO going from here
<l815> rrva, okay thanks. it just said worldofmapdman.run when i downloaded it. so I assume it's just a .run lol
<kjnox> ok guys ill install win XP + ubunti
<halo> hello, i0ve a problem with an lcd monitor
<Ergo^> macrobad: i have quite some ports listed :/
<XceII>  I just put a new video card in my machine, geforce 7200 gs, my machine wont boot.
<Parsec300> danand: I agree.
<scragar> l815: proberly just a bash or bin file, run it from a terminal
<halo> it flicker but i don't understand why
<l815> scragar, okay ty
<^David> if i manualy put in the drivers in safe mode what should i name it as?
<halo> (sorry for my bad english)
<macrobad> Ergo^: If they are listed against 127.*.*.* then only you can see them,
<scragar> l815: may be necessary to "chmod +x worldofmapdman.run" it first to make it executable
<danand> kjnox - :) cool - make sure you read the guides on installing first
<danand> !install | kjnox
<halo> i've tried the settings from asus but nothing to do
<macrobad> Ergo^: How many is left?
<Parsec300> kjnox: Good for you. Give it a good chance, you will like it! And if you run into trouble, you've already found a wealth of Linux knowledge right here.
<rohan_> will sun java in ubuntu hardy be updated to 6u5? it's currently at 6u4
<kjnox> ya Xchat <3
<halo> it's an asus vw193s with the latest nvidia driver
<Ergo^> macrobad: im not sure i understand the question ?
<l815> everytime i launch a program from the panel my screen glitches ;(
<rrva> rohan_: installing java yourself isn't that hard, if that solves your problem. I saw a tutorial to convert any sun java installation to a .deb somewhere
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I'm looking to purchase a laptop (incidentally, my first one) and am looking for something that will work well with ubuntu / kubuntu. I would appreciate any advice on how best to choose one.
<kjnox> how do i use my webcam with gaim?
<Captain_Haddock> I'd obviously not like to pay for a copy of Windows Vista while doing so either.
<arakthor> what's the command to display the last n lines of a file?
<Captain_Haddock> arakthor: tail I think
<l815> scragar, it's a POSIX shell script
<rrva> arakthor: tail -[n] file
<danand> Where is ubotu?
<arakthor> ah yeh, thank you Captain_Haddock
<kjnox> Captain_Haddock, u can download vista by bittorrent and use the paradox crack
<Captain_Haddock> kjnox: um I don't want vista
<kjnox> but vista sux too much
<kjnox> dun use it
<Captain_Haddock> I don't want to pay for it either
<l815> i just went back to my vista on dual boot to see how the dust collects, and it seems more sluggish than before haha
<Captain_Haddock> and I want a laptop that will run well under kubuntu
<macrobad> Ergo^: Look at IP Source field. If you see 127.0.0.1 or ::1, it means that the ports in these lines are not visible to anyone but you. All the 127.*.*.* addresses are normally seen by their owner, and are not advertised to network.
<kjnox> ya ppl vista sux too hard
<l815> what are some signs that ubuntu isn't running well on laptop ? (meaning something isn't working right)
<raiderxx> Can someone tell me how I can add compiz to the startup?
<Captain_Haddock> l815: I am primarily looking to avoid driver issues
<l815> Captain_Haddock, so am I, but it's kind of hard to tell if the drivers I have are working *properly as opposed to just working
<macrobad> Ergo^: So, how many open ports are there, if we don't count those with the mentioned IP Sources?
<Captain_Haddock> but the windows vista point is also important to me as I don't want to support M$
<Devan> Captain_Haddock: Dell makes computers that come pre-installed with Ubuntu, last I checked. I, personally, do not like Dell, but I'm not going to say don't get it just because of my opinions.
<l815> the only things that seem to be of trouble are the battery/power options, brightness control,  and hibernation
<Devan> There's more than likely others who offer Ubuntu pre-installed, too.
<kjnox> ya MS ftl, became biggest software corp. by selling shit
<l815> rrva, it's a POSIX shell script, how do I execute it exactly?
<Pici> !language | kjnox
<Captain_Haddock> Devan: I actually called Dell and they don't offer it on their laptops here except on one of their precision models which is ~USD3k
<linker2u>  CTCP linker2u VERSION
<kjnox> ok sry
<danand> Captain_Haddock - check out http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ and http://tuxmobil.org/
<Captain_Haddock> danand: cheers!
<swatTX> any XBMC on linux users?
<zimon> Captain_Haddock: you can order dell laptops with windows xp instead of vista, that's a bit cheaper (50 € less in europe)
<ubotu> kjnox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bootlaces> Hey there! I've got an rsync question about filters - anyone up to help me?
<Captain_Haddock> zimon: thanks
<kjnox> ive already told sry, sry again anyway
<danand> Captain_Haddock - also check out Ubuntu's home page - pretty sure they give a list of certified hardware that ubuntu runs on inc the Toshiba Satellite U300 - which imo is a v nice maching
<Captain_Haddock> Acer also looks promising in that they don't pander to Microsoft
<l815> haha i wish i new i'd go to ubuntu before i bought my laptop T_T
<Ergo^> macrobad: i have 23 ports that are ip source 0.0.0.0 - those listen to everything yes ?
<l815> is HDPARM a good server to run on a laptop?
<danand> Captain_Haddock - see http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Captain_Haddock> danand: Thanks. No HD-DVD drive I hope :)
<halo> no one can help me?
<danand> Captain_Haddock - :)
<Ergo^> i guess some are samba 139 , 80, 3 or 4 are probably amule - but the rest ? i dont know ;]
<Captain_Haddock> danand: that is very helpful - thanks. Most of the sites I've been checking out are dated. This looks promising.
<fabio> ???? this is Unicode
<danand> Captain_Haddock - np :)
<Ergo^> fabio i dont think so ;-)
<macrobad> Ergo^: Wow! How come? I have less then 10
<Ergo^> macrobad: good question
<Ergo^> im a linux noob but its a bit fishy
<taime1> okay... i have tried everything to change the theme behind gdm... what am i doing wrong???
<l815> anyone know why my screen glitches when i run a program from the panel?
<macrobad> Ergo^: out of which I can tell you the reason for being open for most of them.
<fabio> i'm a latin-1-lover
<Ergo^> i doubt that would be amule, i have postgresql , apache , mysql stuff like that - the rest i dont know what they are
<l815> oh man i need some coffee :D
<fabio> gdmsetup
<Captain_Haddock> danand: any idea what the norm is nowadays in terms of battery life? 4 hours?
<l815> 3-4 hours Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> that's a pity
<l815> unfortuneatly i only get around 1 1/2 - 2 or so hours on ubuntu T-T
<danand> Captain_Haddock - I have no idea - my poor old dell c400 now has a battery life of about 15mins -
<Captain_Haddock> :(
<fabio> the cpu sleeping all the time
<taime1> does anyone know how to change the gtk theme that GDM uses???
<Captain_Haddock> I'm told that "mobile" processors lend longer life
<halo> gdmsetup
<fabio> get on a p4 (main cause in global warming) and u will c
<simplexio> taime1: ssystem-> admin-login
<hwilde_> is there a thunderbird support channel somewhere?  mine keeps crashing
<taime1> gdmsetup does not do this
<Ergo^> macrobad: netstat --listening would show me only open ports on my pc ?
<ailean> guys, i'm looking for a program that i can use to size pipes etc.  Basically a spreadsheet that is in diagram form rather than in sheet form.
<Captain_Haddock> But I'm not sure if these core2duos are power friendly or not
<fabio> gdmsetup
<macrobad> Ergo^: let me figure out the right command
<fabio> if u got some theme of course
<Captain_Haddock> ailean: size pipes?
<fabio> yes they are
<Captain_Haddock> fabio: that's for me?
<fabio> far more than amd
<Captain_Haddock> right
<ailean> Captain_Haddock, to size anything really
<l815> so anyone know about the hdparm service?
<fabio> i'm talking urbi et orbi
<taime1> does anyone have a real answer in regards to changing the gtk theme that gdm uses?
<l815> taime1, does it look like win 98?
<Captain_Haddock> ailean: I'm not sure I understand your question.
<fabio> i use it to set dmaon my ide disk
<Captain_Haddock> you want to measure something on the screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> taime1, Easy enough to change a gdm theme..
<taime1> l815: no, it uses the human theme which is ugly
<l815> Jack is here to save the day
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Guys, just got back
<l815> l815, go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<taime1> Jack_Sparrow: i have edited gdm.conf, and still cannot get it to stop using that ugly orange color
<l815> *taime1 lol
<Jack_Sparrow> taime1, there are gdm themes and gtk themes and emerald themes
<taime1> Jack_Sparrow: i clearly posted "gtk theme"
<ailean> Captain_Haddock, well I know the maths that i need but I want to model for example a heating circuit.  I want to be able to draw out the diagram, with mathematical relationships between points on it.  Then if things change, I can alter it easily.
<l815> taime1, gtk themes here http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100
<danand> !themes | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jack_Sparrow> taime1, First adjust the attitude.. you said gtk theme that gdm uses which is not correct.
<Captain_Haddock> ailean: ah, maybe dia will help?
<ailean> dia is a diagram editor yeah?
<fabio> !info gdm-themes
<ubotu> gdm-themes (source: gdm-themes): Themes for the GNOME Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1 (gutsy), package size 3465 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<taime1> gdm DOES use a gtk theme, Jack_Sparrow .. such as when you click on a user name, and the background color when you log in.. also when you click on any of the service buttons
<taime1> its the human theme
<taime1> and all i want to do is change that
<Ax-Ax> Is Kopete's MSN-code newer than Pidgin's?
<ailean> Captain_Haddock, does it do any maths?
<l815> ubotu, thanks for those theme links :D
<macrobad> Ergo^: I don't know why it doesn't work for me, but 'lsof -i' should show you all open connections. Note, however, that it will show you unix sockets too, and you would need to do sth like 'lsof -i | grep -v unix'
<Captain_Haddock> ailean: never used it. But it's a bit like Visio
<ailean> Captain_Haddock, thanks i'll check it out
<l815> so anyone know if i should turn on the HDPARM service on a laptop?
<Captain_Haddock> ailean: Dia is roughly inspired by the commercial Windows program 'Visio', though more geared towards informal diagrams for casual use. It can be used to draw many different kinds of diagrams. It currently has special objects to help draw entity relationship diagrams, UML diagrams, flowcharts, network diagrams, and many other diagrams. It is also possible to add support for new shapes by writing simple XML files, using a subset of SVG to draw the
<Captain_Haddock> shape.
<Captain_Haddock> http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<BellaD> how can I restore sound without loosing desktop?
<fabio> in gdmsetup you can choose what gtkrc file touse
<Captain_Haddock> l815: what do you mean turn on?
<msrosarino> Hi
<Captain_Haddock> doesn't it just tell you stuff about your hard drives?
<gnu> guy's, i've inserted a second network card in my pc. how do i know that my os recognises it?
<l815> Captain_Haddock, the service is unchecked in the service manager, should I check it?
<Captain_Haddock> I don't think so
<mad_max02> What is Adobe Premiere Pro equivalent in linux ????
<zancik> Hi people!)
<Captain_Haddock> Unless you want to manually modify settings for your drives I guess
<l815> it's called hard disk tuning, which sounds good, but not sure about on a laptop
<Ergo^> macrobad: http://paste2.org/p/15155 - this is the output
<fabio> do you know what hdparm is for ?
<zancik> Who knows russian channel for ubuntu?
<sinbox> ru!
<l815> fabio, no that's why i asked :p
<vlt> !ru
<fabio> yes i use it
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Captain_Haddock> I've used it to enable DMA for my DVD drives sometimes
<BellaD> 10how can I restore alsa settings without loosing the desktop in 7.10
<sinbox> doh!
<Jack_Sparrow> taime1, Personally, I used drag and drop of a tar gdm theme onto the gdm login window manager for the main login theme/screen
<danand> l815 - look at man hdparm
<rd> server saturno.irc-hispachat.org
<danand> l815 - hdparm is command line utility too.
<fabio> without hdparm my hdd would run slower
<geirha> ailean: you can also use LaTeX
<mad_max02> What is Adobe Premiere Pro equivalent in linux ????
<taime1> Jack_Sparrow: heh... still didnt get what i said.. im not trying to sound rude... my question is not about the gdm theme.. but the gtk theme behind it.
<fabio> l815, depending on you r hardware it can be very useful
<vlt> !repeat | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<macrobad> Ergo^: as you can see, amule has opened a lot of connections, pidgin as well... But that is not all! =) Try running 'sudo lsof -i' and then you will be presented *all* opened connections.
<l815> can i just enable it and leave it on to do it's thing? or does it require some configuration?
<l815> i'm currently reading on it so maybe i i'll answer my own question
<BellaD> does
<mad_max02> vlt, wow thanks for that. Really helped me.
<gnu> guys, anyone? how do i know my ubuntu recognises my second network card? or how do i install it?
<Ergo^> macrobad: http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottd4.png - so what are those ports lower ?
<mad_max02> NOT
<vlt> mad_max02: Have a look at k ... NOT
<geirha> mad_max02: I can imagine a lot of people here don't know what adobe premier pro is, including me
<gnu> just insterted new network card in, and then? how do i tell ubuntu to update drivers or some like that?
<sp1227> i'm new to ubuntu..i have qustion
<Captain_Haddock> gnu: usually it should be detected automatically.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sp1227> my laptop runs vista, so i installed ubuntu to an external harddrive
<l815> okay i think i'll enable it and see how it goes
<Neoteric> If I have a core duo 2 do I shoot for the intel kernel or the amd one?
<sp1227> but if i try to boot wihtout the external drive plugged in
<sp1227> i get Grub Error 21
<vlt> !enter | sp1227
<sp1227> i know what the error means
<ubotu> sp1227: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sp1227> but how can i fix it
<gnu> Captain_Haddock: wow, that is nice, but where can i check the list of hardware that i have to see if it's detected.?:)
<geirha> sp1227: did you install grub on the internal disk or the external one?
<danand> gnu - look at the output of lspci and lshw to tell what hardware is detected by ubuntu. for your net card also run ifconfig to see what interfaces you have available
<l815> gnu, System> Preferences > Hardware Information
<sp1227> on the internal drive by accident
<Captain_Haddock> gnu: I'm not a gnome user, so I'm not sure where exactly.  But on the command line, you could try something like ifconfig ti list the cards.
<macrobad> Ergo^: my output is here http://paste2.org/p/15156
<Captain_Haddock> There is probably a GUI option though that does this..
<HoboBen> gnu - either as l815 said, or hal-device-manager
<vlt> sp1227: GRUB in your internal hd's mbr wants to load the menu from your ubuntu partition.
<Captain_Haddock> ah, listen to l815
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<HoboBen> (same thing, two ways to get there)
<l815> :)
<Ergo^> macrobad: but the question is is everything ok with my system based on that screenshot ? ;D
<sp1227> i realize that, but how can i correct that?  is it possible to move grub to the external drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> sp1227, One possibility might be to add a small linux boot sctor to your internal drive that will allow you to access windows when the external drive is not detected..
<gnu> thank you guys, already founded hardware-information, and also gonna try the commands right away
<l815> anyone have the link to the improvements that are coming with Hardy?
<halo> how to find the modeline to put inside xorg.conf?
<halo> there is a shell command?
<vlt> sp1227: Yes, restore the win mbr, instal grub to the external hd and tell bios to boot from external first (if plugged in)
<sp1227> so create an partition on the internal drive and install grub there?
<Seerl> anyone got tips for using itunes within either vmware or something else with an iphone?
 * Neoteric goes to http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ and installs debian 
<l815> Seerl, if you want an alternative that's just as good or better, try Songbird
<Captain_Haddock> halo: maybe xvidtune
<MurielGodoi> I got "Unexpected clusters per mft record (-127)"when performing "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1". Any1 know how to handle that?
<vlt> sp1227: either way should work
<halo> thanks
<geirha> sp1227: I'd try the method vlt suggested
<sp1227> how can i restore the mbr?
<raiderxx> how do I get to my file browser?
<Seerl> does it work with an iphone though l815? i.e. synch music etc
<l815> Seerl, not sure about that, but i know it's the one of the top itune alternatives
<vlt> sp1227: Take it from your last backup and use `dd` or use your win cd
<Seerl> it is jailbroken, unlocked and totally un-appled :)
<l815> Seerl, visit http://www.songbirdnest.com/ and see if ou find anything on that
<Seerl> will do
<l815> i always wonder why mac doesnt get as much beef as windows
<vlt> sp1227: There should be a restore console when booting fron win cd. The tool you have to run is `fixmbr`
<l815> they are more proprietary than windows is T-T
<macrobad> Ergo^: The screenshot doesn't show all the connections, since you need to prepend sudo to get all of them, but from what I see your 27 connections are made by amule, pidgin, firefox, wine and steam, and there are *no* suspicious ones (if you are indeed running all this programs)
<sp1227> i think i'll try the new partition method first, i haven't set up a restore point in an loooong time and i ddin't get a win cd with this laptop
<Seerl> mac deserves way more beef than windows
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seerl> "Version 2.1.4 adds support for all iPods except the iPod Touch and iPhone."
<l815> i agree, it has to be the look haha
<l815> ah okay, sorry then :p
<jester7> they are so shiny and pretty
<Seerl> thanks anyway
<l815> np
<vlt> sp1227: How old is your last backup of the windows partiton? You only need to write the first Bytes where the mbr is ...
<sp1227> thanks for the help!
<Seerl> i figure though that maybe i can run a windows install in vmware and then use it .... time to try i guess
<l815> Seerl, yah you can do that, and if you have trouble with vmware, try virtual box
<Seerl> will do thanks
<l815> yep good luck
<Captain_Haddock> danand: do you know if Toshiba allow you to ditch windows?
 * Captain_Haddock is very annoyed that every manufacturer has to add, underline and link the word "Genuine" before Windows Vista :S
<HoboBen> Captain_Haddock - I think if you ask for them to refund the cost of a windows license, by law they have to
<l815> time to make some coffee :D
<Eicca> How can I modify the boot screen? I mean where are the config files for the normal booting screen? I just want to remove the BAR from it.
<Captain_Haddock> HoboBen: I saw that report on /. and believe that it depends on the laptop manufacturer's t&c
<Captain_Haddock> IIRC
<danand> Captain_Haddock - not sure - be suprised if it was easy to do :)
<Captain_Haddock> heh
 * Captain_Haddock is literally astonished at how sycophantic all these huge companies are
<MurielGodoi> Hi all. I got "Unexpected clusters per mft record (-127)"when performing "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1". Any1 know how to handle that?
<danand> Captain_Haddock - why not go for the dell? I've always found dell rather good
<HoboBen> Captain_Haddock - it might be as difficult as going to court, but if you want to faff around with all that, I think it's in Microsoft's t&c which pwns manufacturer's t&c
<Captain_Haddock> HoboBen: I see - thanks. I'll keep that in mind.
<geirha> Eicca: you mean the splash screen with the brown progress bar?
<HoboBen> Captain_Haddock - perhaps giving them a phone call might be all you need to do (could be worth a try).
<Flav0r> moin
<Captain_Haddock> danand: I actually want to - but they essentially told me that it's not possible except on their precision models.
<Captain_Haddock> which cost about 3k here
<Eicca> geirha: yea exactly :P
<Pici> Captain_Haddock: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  If you are talking hardware, you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware, thanks :)
<geirha> Eicca: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, remove quiet and splash from the line that starts with "# defoptions=", then run: sudo update-grub
<Eicca> I dont want to remove the logo
<Eicca> just the bar
<dakov> someone can help me? : http://pastebin.com/m341149bd
<Ergo^> macrobad: there are no suspicious ones
<geirha> Eicca: ah, that's more complicated, don't know how to do that :/
<Eicca> ok
<Captain_Haddock> Pici: I'm looking for a laptop that is compatible with Ubuntu and which does not require me to pay for windows. If that's still off-topic, I'll take it elsewhere.
<Ergo^> btw. just testes latest ubuntu with latest wine and team fortress 2  AWESOME
<Pici> Captain_Haddock: It kind of is, sorry.
<l815> i tried wine in a new glass last night..was great :)
<drc> Captain_Haddock, Dell will offer you 2 Laptops (I just bought a I1420n) and a Desktop with Ubuntu pre-installed and no Windows Tax
<Captain_Haddock> Pici: that's fine. Thanks.
<danand> MurielGodoi - take a look at http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=2595&sid=c298826acf8a60d238b4b51f7aef582d
<Eicca> geirha: what is that quiet?
<Captain_Haddock> drc: you're in the US?
<geirha> Eicca: it's called usplash btw. Searching for it on google might give you some guide on how to do it
<Eicca> what does it stand for
<drc> yes
<Eicca> yea
<Captain_Haddock> k, cheers
<HoboBen> Good luck anyway Captain_Haddock.
<macrobad> Ergo^: so, then it is perfectly OK, since these ports would be opened by the same programs even if you had a firewall configured.
<Captain_Haddock> HoboBen: thanks matea
<zetheroo> can someone please help me connect my Bluetooth headset to my laptop (Thinkpad T60)?
<Captain_Haddock> and thanks everybody for your help :)
<ailean> Captain_Haddock, i've had a look at dia.  it's kinda what i mean, but i want to be able to relate boxes to each other
<geirha> Eicca: when you remove the splash screen, it will print alot of text instead, and if you remove quiet as well, it will be even more descriptive
<Eicca> geirha: okay
<macrobad> Ergo^: However, for us, paranoics, there is never too much security, and you can install firestarter or configure iptables, if you feel like doing it! ;)
<Captain_Haddock> ailean: No idea mate - never used it. I guess you want to add information along the connectors?
<Eicca> its okay as far it is perfect
<ailean> Captain_Haddock, yeah, but you obviously don't have any ideas.  thanks anyway :)
<zetheroo> anyone?
 * Captain_Haddock was actually looking for that very feature in VYM a few days ago
<Eicca> geirha: how can I modify the login screen? The one I currently use is fuckin ugly
<Pici> !language | Eicca
<ubotu> Eicca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Eicca> well sorry
<deviantintegral> Hi. I'm in the middle of upgrading a box from feisty to gutsy using the commandline do-release-upgrade tool. One of the dpkg configures failed, so it stopped. I fixed that, and now all of the packages are updated and set up, but how do I get it to run any needed transitioning scripts that occur after the dist-upgrade?
<zetheroo> can someone please help me connect my Bluetooth headset to my laptop (Thinkpad T60)?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I need a Server op in #Obama
<Monkee_Of_Evil> for a kickban
<Pici> Monkee_Of_Evil: This isnt the proper channel for that.
<Eicca> how can I modify the login screen? The one I currently use is ugly
<palomer> hmm
<Pici> Monkee_Of_Evil: try #freenode
<palomer> i put my emacs to sleep
<Starnestommy> Monkee_Of_Evil: staff don't interfere with channels unless they're on the access list, and #freenode is better for freenode help
<palomer> how d oI wake it up
<geirha> Eicca: System -> Administration -> login screen
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Pici, sorry, I clicked wrong channel button
<spmccann> zetheroo try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<palomer> whoa
<RyanPrior> Is there a graphical fstab configurator?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eicca, go to gnome-look.org   get a new gdm theme
<palomer> I have emacs on another screen
<zetheroo> spmccann: I have been through that
<Eicca> geirha: I want to modify it more
<Eicca> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks :)
<gralco> how do i add things to the advanced desktop settings
<HoboBen> Eicca - art.gnome.org has some more themes
<RyanPrior> Eicca: Human-Murrine is a nice change. :-)
<greasy_leftwing> is there a handy command I can run to find out how much video memory is in my gfx card?
<gralco> yes but how do i add a theme
<RyanPrior> greasy_leftwing: glxinfo | less
<greasy_leftwing> ta
<spmccann> zetheroo ok, so what is the problem you are having
<l815> you have to install the murrine engine though right?
<Eicca> RyanPrior: I'll check it
<zetheroo> spmccann:  Couldn't display "obex://[MAC]... check if the service is available
<gralco> im not sure how to add things to compiz fusion
<basvg> hi all ... when I try to switch from X to a console then nothing happens... and when I try to re-attache a screen then I get a "Cannot open your terminal" with the /dev/pts/ ... any clue on how to fix that?
<Eicca> RyanPrior: yea, this is cool :P
<Jack_Sparrow> gralco, SInce you are most likley runnning effects.. /j #Compix   see also emerald theme manager
<zetheroo> spmccann: I have gone through about 15 forum threads and How-Tos
<Jack_Sparrow> compiz
<hischild> is it possible to tunnel all internet traffic through ssh?
<RyanPrior> Eicca: You like it, eh? It's installed by default in Hardy Heron. :-)
<jamil_11020429> is there any way that alt+ctrl+del produce system monitor in the same way  as task manager in windows
<xarquid> hischild: yes, like vpn?
<gralco> would i install emerald theme manager
<hischild> xarquid, yes.
<l815> anyone else experience a screen glitch when launching a program from panel?
<gralco> okay
<xarquid> hischild: yep. would you like a good how to? :)
<greasy_leftwing> RyanPrior: doesnt seem to have an entry in here for it
<hischild> xarquid, that'd be great ;-)
<greasy_leftwing> any other methods spring to mind?
<k0rnz> how can i enable youtube flash viewing in Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy?
<insomninja> is the dmesg log from a previous boot stored anywhere? (computer crashed, I'd like to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash | k0rnz
<ubotu> k0rnz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<l815> k0rnz, do you have flash installed?
<amenado> greasy_leftwing-> xdpyinfo maybe?
<fbc> how do I make remote desktop (vnc) work even if I'm not logged in yet?
<k0rnz> yes i think?
<gnu> guys, can i install IPCop on an existing Linux mashine as a package, or do i have to install it from theyr LiveCD? cuz i cant find any info on installing it on an existiong system.
<amenado> fbc one would never know til they log on
<xarquid> hischild: O'Reilly - http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2001/02/23/wep.html .... RevSys Guide (Good As Well) - http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<hischild> xarquid, thanks  .. i'll look into those
<gnu> !ipcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<l815> k0rnz, go to Add/Remove and type Flash
<Devan> gnu, IPCop is meant to be a stand-alone distribution.
<l815> see if it's checked (installed)
<greasy_leftwing> Nope.. nowt in there either
<k0rnz> ok
<vlt> Hello. Is there a kqemu repo for Dapper available somewhere?
<greasy_leftwing> lots of data but nothing pertaining to the gfx memory capacity
<fbc> amenado:  I want to control my ubuntu with vnc without having to leave my computer at home logged in.
<fbc> amenado: vnc server does not appear to run until I login
<zetheroo> anyone?
<l815> k0rnz, if it is and still doesn't work, type in "Ubuntu restricted extras" and install it
<gnu> Devan: thank you, i alreay quite see it. just my teacher told me to: "install IPCop on an Linux mashine" and i search for IPCop and find only the LiveCD method explanation
<vlt> fbc: Do you want to connect to your real X server or to a virtual one?
<k0rnz> 1815 thanks
<fbc> amenado:  I basiclaly wan to know how to make it run as a system service instead of just with my account.
<l815> k0rnz, yw
<zetheroo>  can someone please help me connect my Bluetooth headset to my laptop (Thinkpad T60)?
<hischild> xarquid, just two questions .... does it still connect on the default ssh port when forwarding a different port? and can i forward an entire range this way as well?
<amenado> fbc umm, vnc server is awaiting for you to connect, but it is running once you start it
<fbc> vlt: Sorry I don't understand the question, I like VNC
<l815> how can i change the power option on ubuntu with a vaio vgn-fz240e?
<xarquid> hischild: I have never seen SSH handle all ports (I.E. SSH act like VPN though)...
<RyanPrior> Is there a graphical fstab configurator?
<hischild> xarquid, more like, say i want to forward the ports 2500-2800 ... could i do that the same way?
<amenado> fbc you can have xinetd provide hooks to run vnc
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior, Not that I am aware of, just gksudo gedit
<amenado> vncserver*
<vlt> fbc: For conecing to a "real" X server you can use x11vnc. For creating a virtual X server running vncserver is ok.
<Devan> gnu, there's a LiveCD for IPCop? I thought it was install only. Anyways, why would your teacher have you install IPCop? That's a dedicated firewall distribution.
<ZeuGiRDoR> Hello I've installed Amarok on Ubuntu (using Gnome) and I can't see the small blue guy icon at the artist list. How can I solve this?
<fbc> amenado:  When I reboot my computer I cannot login through vnc unless I physically go to may computer and login first, then vnc appears to work.
<xarquid> hischild: So tunneling through SSH can't really handle ALL traffic...I think there is some software that uses SSH encryption (like blowfish) that uses the libraries to achieve the same thing...but VPN software is what does what you are referring to, I guess (forwarding ALL traffic...). That's why it is slower and most prefer SSH tunneling, because it just forwards one specific port or specified port ranges instead of -all- traffic.
<fbc> vlt: I will try that  thanks..
<amenado> fbc-> via xinetd  try to use that
<xarquid> hischild: Now that is definitely something more suitable for ssh. Single ports or port ranges are good for ssh :)
<fbc> brb
<Eicca> Does anyone know the "config" file for login screen? Like where I could remove elements from the login screen.
<xarquid> hischild: VPN is better for ALL traffic...but it's slow...SSH tunneling is made for port forwarding and encrypted tunnels between locations.
<joaquin> list
<vlt> xarquid: Why is VPN slow?
<gralco> okay so i have emerald theme manager
<xarquid> vlt: Depends on network and connection and what you are doing. It was a general statement.
<gralco> now how to i import the theme
<d0tk0m> hi all
<l815> Eicca, not sure it's what you need, but go to System > Preferences > Login Window
<hischild> xarquid, it doesnt have to forward all traffic ... for the love of god, please not (there's some srs downloading being done on his end) ... but i can, instead of just a single port, specify a range?
<xarquid> vlt: It is SLOWER than SSH tunneling on single ports. (VPN compared to SSH tunneling...).
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> is there a table of contents plugins in abiword ?
<l815> ah is there a fix for the font rendering problems with Open Office?
<xarquid> vlt: Unless you use VPN for just specified ports, then it is essentially the same thing. Most people use VPN and use it to forward all ports and all traffic through it which essentially a waste of bandwidth for both parties...
<Cann0n> so, whats up with ubuntu network device passwords. i have to be root just to use wireshark
<vlt> xarquid: really? Thought it depends on the encryption used?
<Photocopy> !customization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customization - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xarquid> vlt: It can depend on encryption. It depends on a lot of factors ;p
<Photocopy> Is there a channel for theming or customization
<Starnestommy> Cann0n: it's to keep unpriviliged users from messing up the system
<vlt> xarquid: Ok, got it.
<xarquid> hischild: yes, you can specify a port range
<l815> !channels
<bod_> Photocopy, customization of what?
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ailean> guys, does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm looking for a diagram spreadsheet - i.e. where i can draw out a diagram and relate the contents of each both to a mathematical formula and link them together in some way
<Photocopy> bod_ like theming...
<xarquid> hischild: I.E. 6000 > 6010 or as you said that would work as well. So yes.
<hischild> xarquid, then that's exactly what i need ... tnx :-) I'll probably come around with more questions, but for now ... thanks!
<bod_> Photocopy, themeing gnome?
<l815> ailean, like Visio type style?
<Photocopy> bod_; My desktop... yes
<xarquid> hischild: Sorry for delving into VPN, I got off topic with another question ;p Have a good one.
<phoenixz> With what application can I open microsoft project files?
<Cann0n> Starnestommy, thats lame.  if there a way to kill that?
<l815> phoenixz, Open Office
<hischild> xarquid, no problem. vpn is a bit to slow for what i'm trying to achieve here (forward game traffic without creating a huge delay)
<l815> phoenixz, wait not sure about project
<l815> T-T
<ailean> l815, yeah, i think so
<xarquid> hischild: Then SSH tunneling/forwarding is perfect :-)
<bod_> Photocopy, dunno, for compiz effects go to #compiz-fusion apart from that, i'm not sure
<l815> ailean, open office draw you can do visio type things
<Starnestommy> Cann0n: there are some ways, but it's strongly recommended that you just keep the current setup.
<DASPRiD> iter, ^^
<Photocopy> bod_: Nah, i am fine with compiz... Can you help me out then?
<ailean> l815, thanks
<DASPRiD> shred is running for 8 hours now, and i bet it will take more than 2 more days ;)
<l815> ailean, yw
<bod_> Photocopy, only if you pm me. Its notn really a tech support prob
<Cann0n> Starnestommy, yeah but im not a beginner with linux. i've been using slackware for 6 years
<Cann0n> just im new to ubuntu
<hischild> xarquid, yeah =) trying it out now
<Cann0n> which noobified me. :(
<bod_> haha
<hischild> Cann0n, you ran into trouble?
<hischild> bod_, don't say it ... not yet
<bod_> hischild, say what?
<Cann0n> no, just wondering why ubuntu is so protective
<l815> ailean, you might have to install the open office from the website as opposed to the one that comes with ubuntu
<hischild> Cann0n, so it can't be broken by accident :-)
<hischild> bod_, the channelname :p
<phoenixz> l815> Okay, I'll give it a try.. thanks!
<bod_> hischild, #ubuntu-classroom
<hischild> bod_, you had 2 do it didnt you ...
<ailean> l815, i use windows at work so i'm gonna have to do that anyway
<bod_> hahaha ;~)
<l815> phoenixz, np, if it doesn't work, type in "project" or "documents" in add/remove and search for something that will open that type of file
<erle-> is there any firefox 3 beta package for gutsy amd64?
<Cann0n> yeah i know, but i have to config all my network tools just so eth1 shows up in the device lists... wasnt sure if there was a super easy feature to shut that off or not...
<l815> ailean, alright, the ubuntu version of open office doesn't include draw
<Cann0n> its too user-friendly for me i guess. lol
<ailean> l815, cheers
<bod_> Cann0n, its "Linux for human beings" instead of "linux for programmers"
<Sunderland2006> has anyone here got a login to britanica?
<l815> ailean, actually i'm sorry. If you go to Open Office Word Processor, and go to New > Drawing it works
<ailean> l815, yeah i found it :D
<l815> ailean, :) sorry about that mis-information :P
<Sunderland2006> has anyone here got a login to britanica?
<ailean> l815, no bother :D
<bod_> !repeat | Sunderland2006
<ubotu> Sunderland2006: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<l815> ailean, okay enjoy yourself :)
<gralco> how do i import themes and make them work
<m_tadeu> hi...apport-qt is not working here....does anyone know why?
<Neoteric> so am I to understand that ubuntu can only do ext3 for the root partition and that the installer itself will fail if you try xfs for /?
<Sunderland2006> bod_ sorry
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, anyone got "1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd" HP Analog TV Tuner working under ubuntu?
<hischild> Neoteric, it will succeed, it will install lilo as bootloader instead of grub
<Neoteric> hischild: hot hot hot :)
<l815> gralco, Open up System > Preferences > Appearance, then drag the folder with the theme over that window
<carrera> hi
<l815> hey there :P
<Cann0n> bod_, yeah, i guess. but still... that doesnt mean they shouldn't develop a small check box during installation asking if you are a beginner or advanced...
<bod_> Cann0n, perhaps you should suggest it to the developement team
<carrera> i've two WD 200 GB drives in a RAID 0 config, Fedora has recognized my set up since F6 but Ubuntu shows 2 separate drives
<l815> once they fix the battery options, and hibernation issues then i'll be overly excited :)
<Cann0n> bod_, i guess i should.
<bod_> Cann0n, ;~)
<drc> Cann0n, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<hischild> how can i check for all connections currently open, including those connected via ssh and the connections they made?
<carrera> i've two WD 200 GB drives in a RAID 0 config, but Ubuntu shows 2 separate drives, can anyone tell me why?
<l815> is there a way to disable those box effects when minimizing ?
<cyberkeks> HELLO
<cyberkeks> oh sorry
<cyberkeks> hello ^^
<l815> hi :)
 * l815 hands everyone a coffee 
 * genii sips
 * SpudDogg pours it out onto l815
 * l815 cries in horror T-T
 * SpudDogg laughs deviously
 * hischild drinks coffee .... thinks how great it tastes
<zelip> hi guys.. I'm afraid I must ask
 * SpudDogg thinks l815 should have handed everyone beer or scotch
 * drc trades in in for a real drink...tea
<zelip> how can i put a redhat iso into a usb key?..
 * l815 you could have just asked >.>
<zelip> I've tried for a while now..
<altrux> does any one know if there is a package for imagemagick 6.3.X (pref 6.3.9) the one on teh default lists is 6.2.4
<zelip> I remember ubuntu having this option
<densone> I need help setting and odd resolution, 768x1368 , I have a plasma TV and it needs to be vertical. Any advice would be awesome
<kain> So, I'm an idiot.
<SpudDogg> zelip:  trying to get the OS onto a USB key and boot it?  I'm not sure on that one
<l815> i would tell you to edit the xorg.conf file for that, but i don't know what to change :p
<densone> I tried editing xorg.conf, but the resolution does not show up
<matt_> putting newspaper in wet sneakers dries them out quicker
<kain> Attempting to fix my BitTorrent connection, and I input the wrong script into bitfix.
<kain> And now, I can't delete it to redo the script
<SpudDogg> matt_:  i usually hang wet sneakers from my a/c intake grate
<kain> Halp?
<Busata> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an external harddrive, but everytime I want to advance with partitioning, it just reloads the partition manager screen....
<zelip> SpudDogg: tried that.. but is more of a rawrite kind of thing.. but rawrite won't do it to a usb key
<densone> I basically need to turn the screen counter clockwise 90 degrees, and use a resolution of 768x1368
<l815> if i try to uninstall bittorrent it says i have to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop T-T
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, anyone got "1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd" HP Analog TV Tuner working under ubuntu?
<gralco> okay so the emerald theme i downloaded from beryl-project is an archive on my desktop
<Digi> Ok i need help with my add and remove lists
<matt_> we brits don't have aircon - we don't event have  sneakers
<gralco> how do i import it with the other themes
<gralco> mmm
<l815> how come when i open a torrent file with transmission, it sometimes opens it and sometimes doesnt :/
<gilligan_> hischild, does anyone know how I can change brightness settings when the brightness keys aren't working ? when I plug/unplug the ac adapter brightness level changes considerably.. so I wonder how I can trigger that manually when on battery
<gilligan_> oops
<gilligan_> does anyone know how I can change brightness settings when the brightness keys aren't working ? when I plug/unplug the ac adapter brightness level changes considerably.. so I wonder how I can trigger that manually when on battery
<SpudDogg> gilligan_:  probably a bios setting?
<bod_> guys, where can i find system themes for ubuntu? i know gnome-look   i need more specific like gnome-look/systemthemes   or summit
<hischild> gilligan_, lol .... well i think that's in the battery options
<gilligan_> SpudDogg, oh..darn.. right.. i haven't thought of that
<l815> bod_, gtk 2.0 themes for the window themes, metacity for border themes
<fbc> vlt: x11vnc did not work. I even tried to invoke it from rc.local with a password file. but it did not function... Is there any other way?
<bod_> l815, found it aswell,.lol,.,.cheers m8
<gilligan_> hischild, that's not the point.. i had to blacklist the 'video' module as it hangs the system.. but what spuddogg says makes perfect sense.. it's the bios
<l815> bod_, great :)
<gralco> how do you add effects to the advanced desktop effects
<bod_> l815, i was looking at xmms themes to begin with, then remembered its a music player
<l815> gralco, check them to enable them, and click on it to find out the hotkeys for them
<gralco> no
<gralco> add new ones
<gralco> import them
<fbc> How do I invoke a vnc server at system startup?
<l815> bod_, haha, you're not the only one who's made that kind mistake before :P
<l815> gralco, oh i didn't know you could add new effects?
<hischild> gilligan_, then i'm probably confused as to what you're trying to do
<bod_> l815, ;~)
<gilligan_> hischild, i
<gralco> hmm im pretty sure you can
<gilligan_> hischild, nevermind.. :)
<primary> Hello! I was just wondering if gtkpod supports the new iPods yet or not :)
<hischild> gilligan_, ok =)
<l815> gralco, makes sense , sorry i can't help on that
<Cann0n> so, if there a way to turn off these annoying passwords?
<gilligan_> hischild, its probably indeed the bios changing the brightness level and the kernel has no way of setting it .. BECAUSE the 'video' acpi module is disabled.. it hangs the system
<fbc> Anyone know how to invoke a vnc at system startup?
<Docfxit> How can I see a log of the startup programs?
<gralco> i dont know how to import the themes i downloaded from beryl project to my ubuntu themes though
<l815> Docfxit, System > Preferences > Sessions
<l815> gralco, you have to get Emerald theme manager
<gralco> which i have
<styfler> aqui so tem gente boa ?
<l815> gralco, did you import them into it?
<styfler> vc ja deu o cuzinho ?
<macrobad> Docfxit: dmesg
<Docfxit> l815 » That shows me the startup programs. I'd like to see the log when they were run. I'm having a problem with one not running correctly.
<l815> gralco, then try Alt+f2 and type compiz --replace
<gralco> when i downloaded it from beryl it was installed on to my desktop as and archive
<Docfxit> macrobad » Tx.
<l815> Docfxit, ah okay
<Busata> woot, it's installing \o/
<BuSefer> hello everybody
<BuSefer> I am installing ubuntu to virtual box, when creating a vm there are OS Type choice - different linux versions , but no Ubuntu. What do I choose?
<macrobad> np
<Starnestommy> BuSefer: linux 2.6
<BuSefer> thank you
<macrobad> Docfxit: dmesg actually cat's /var/log/messages
<BuSefer> how much RAM do I give it?
<styfler> pussy
<gralco> pussy
<styfler> porra de grilo
<styfler> puzzy
<gralco> puffy
<styfler> meu cu ta doendo demais
<styfler> UAHsuhaushau
<styfler> porra
<Docfxit> macrobad » That's great.
<styfler> seus fdp
<styfler> eu programo
<styfler> manjo em delphi seus fdp
<l815> -_-
<BuSefer> Starnestommy: how much RAM do I give it?
<styfler> sua bichinha desgraçada
<gralco> so that gave me a new theme but its not the one i downloaded
<Starnestommy> BuSefer: 128 or 256 MB should work
<styfler> vou fazer o downloaded da sua mãe
<l815> gralco, just click the one you want to use under emerald theme manager
<BuSefer> ok, thanks
<l815> gralco, it should change to the one you click on now
<W00tw000t> there is any benefic from imstalling apache with (configure make, make install) versus apt-get install apache ???
<gralco> i cant import it though because its an archive
<l815> gralco, extract the archive to wherever you'd like then drag the extracted folder to the emerald theme manager
<ks3> W00tw000t, unless there's a reason to do it from source, you're better off using the package
<l815> gralco, check the folder to see if there are more archives, because many themes come with more than one version of the theme
<W00tw000t> ks3 ok thanks
<gralco> ahh i just had to rename it with .emerald at the end
<l815> amule looks awesome in ubuntu :)
<gralco> =)
<l815> gralco, lol i guess that works too :P
<Cann0n> amule had issues with me
<l815> first time im running amule.
<Cann0n> i use emule on my xp side
<Cann0n> just started using windows again.
<Ergo^> is there any way i can change ntfs partition to ext ?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> unlikely
<apo> Hm, any experienced vim users here? How do I do s/$/<br \/>/ for the next 100 lines?
<Cann0n> Ergo^, repatition
<Starnestommy> apo: s/$/<br \/>/g
<apo> Starnestommy: 100 lines, not all lines
<apo> Starnestommy: Also, you mean %s/$/<br \/>/
<Ergo^> Cann0n: sorry i forgot to add that i want to preserve the data :P
<Docfxit> I have a startup program called sharex11vnc. I don't see it in the startup log. What could I have done wrong. If I run it from a terminal session it runs fine.
<apo> Ergo^: No
<apo> Ergo^: I'm pretty sure there isn't.
<`David> greasy_leftwing
<Cann0n> Ergo^, back it up.
<Devan> Ergo^: Your best bet is probably to just move files over.
<l815> which is better, transmission or deluge?
<Ergo^> heh, so i have a problem then
<igorzolnikov> hello! i have a problem... i'm stupid :-)
<apo> l815: rtorrent
<`David> i figured out the problem with repartitioning windows xp
<l815> apo, i'm a newb at command line
<Odd-rationale> l815: Depends on what you want, deluge was more features, tranmission is smaller and simpler
<Cann0n> so, whats up with amule? shit keeps crashing on me for no reason...
<Cann0n> grrrr... im going back to slack. later folk
<ks3> apo, 5:s/blahblahblah
<nicolah> I need some help configuring my wireless network, using a wep key should I put the 0x too ? (I mean should type 0xfe396ae04f or fe396ae04f)
<apo> l815: It's not really command line. You just don't handle it with a mouse :)
<`David> you need to defrag and completely shutdown windows before you can partition
<apo> ks3: Thanks
<l815> i do like transmissions simplistic outlook
<ks3> apo, whoops, meant 100:s........
<l815> apo, i'm willing to give it a try if it's really simple to learn how to use it
<macrobad> Doxfxit: So, is it started after system reboot, although it doesn't appear in logs?
<jamil_11020429> I have problem with video files or video player. whenever i try stop a video playing in totem movie player my pc gets stuck and i have to restart it. This thing hold for any format be it flv,mpeg,avi.
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: Even ogg's ?
<sp1227> im trying to install grub on a small partition on an internal drive
<Docfxit> macrobad » It does run but not correctly. And doesn't appear in the log.
<jamil_11020429> hmm i haven't checked
<_DaVe__> estoy
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: There should be a ogg video is the examples folder
<sp1227> does what type of formatting do i use? ext3, or linux-swap?
<jamil_11020429> i havent checked
<l815> is there a way to stop the screen glitch when i launch a program from the panel?
<apo> l815: I think it's easy, but then again, I'm a sucker for ncurses stuff.
<apo> sp1227: ext3
<Flannel> sp1227: GRUB uses any linux filesystem
<jamil_11020429> just a min
<apo> l815: Lemme search for a link.
<jamil_11020429> whether i get stuck or not
<l815> apo, great thanks
<sp1227> apo: how do install grub that partition?
<Docfxit> macrobad » I know it runs because it is supposed to display what port it's running on. The window comes up with no port in it.
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: So if you leave the room that means you got stuck :)
<sp1227> using the terminal, do i just
<sp1227> "grub"
<Flannel> !grub | sp1227
<ubotu> sp1227: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apo> sp1227: Uh, I dunno. I usually let hte ubuntu installer handle everything
<apo> l815: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ is the rtorrent homepage, there's a guide at http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<ZPertee> I was following these guides (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntuFeisty) in the first one it sent me to the second page if I am using gusty would I want to follow the second page too or is it specific fesity issues?
<saraj> ima li neko ziv?
<macrobad> Docfxit: ps -ef | grep 'name of program' should tell you for sure it really runs. What is more it would tell you what command line options it was given, so that you could compare them with manual start up
<l815> apo, thanks again.. i'll give it a try
<apo> l815: And I'm pretty sure that the folks in #rtorrent will be glad to help you if you get stuck :)
<sp1227> apo: the reason im asking is because i installed ubunutu on an external drive, but accidentaly installed grub on the internal drive.  so whenever i try to boot without the external drive, i keep getting error 21
<l815> apo, do you know a quick way to install it using terminal?
<apo> l815: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<gralco> i would have never figured it out with out you telling me to press alt+F2 and typing in compiz
<gralco> thanks
<l815> apo, haha should have tried that first -_-
<apo> l815: *g*
<`David> guys any tips on getting ubuntu to connect to aol (dial-up)
<apo> l815: If you want a newer version, you can get it from their svn or their unstable release, but unless you wanna be bleeding edge, I don't recommend compiling it yourself :)
<l815> apo, i do like being bleeding edge, but since i'm new at it i'll stay with stable
<Ergo^> if i cant change ntfs->ext3 , maybe i could do ntfs->fat32->ext3 ?
<Flannel> Ergo^: no, formatting is a destructive process
<l815> apo, i learned my lesson with the hardy unstable release haha
<apo> l815: I can guide you throgh it if you want.
<apo> through*
<ZPertee> David: broadband or dialup?
<bluecake> how to 'convert' bmp file to jpg file, and tell 'convert' dont compress it too much?
<Flannel> !dialup | `David
<ubotu> `David: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<apo> l815: The unstable releases are working just fine for me.
<apo> bluecake: You can select the compression.
<l815> apo, ill learn how to do the basics first, and once i get comfortable i'll upgrade
<Ergo^> Flannel: im not talking about formatting, i want to switch filesystems - im sure fat32->ntfs works ive done it few times, it should be reversable too
<apo> l815: Alright.
<l815> apo, thanks again
<Flannel> Ergo^: "Changing filesystems" is formatting
<apo> l815: You're welcome :)
<Flannel> Ergo^: Or at least, as far as data destruction is concerned
<apo> Ergo^: fat32 -> ntfs is a special case. It doesn't work for ntfs -> ext3
<Tm_T> apo: never recommend unstable
<apo> Tm_T: I didn't.
<jamil_11020421> yes it happens for oggs as well
<Odd-rationale> jamil_1102042Are you using totem-gstreamer, or totem-xine ?
<bluecake> apo, ?
<`David> guys ill ubuntu automaticly pick up the drivers on my plug n play modem?
<l815> apo, what's the command to open the torrent ? i see the switches but doesn't show the actual command
<Ergo^> is there an easy way to resize ext3 partitions ?
<bluecake> apo, did you see what i typed?
<jamil_11020421> totem-gstreamer
<apo> l815: <backspace> <path>
<bluecake> how to 'convert' bmp file to jpg file, and do 'convert -some option' so it does not compress too much?
<bluecake> i read the webpag for convert, but did not see an option for that
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020421: Have you tried totem-xine?
<Flannel> Ergo^: Any partition manager can.  You'll probably need to boot to a liveCD, since you can't resize while in use.  And you can only move the foot of the filesystem as well
<jamil_11020421> nope
<apo> bluecake: Oh, sorry. I read "doesn't convert compress it too much"
<l815> apo, backspace is the url then?
<jals> is there some way to check how long ubuntu has been installed on my system?
<apo> bluecake: convert -help helps. I don't know the command right now, sorry.
<bluecake> i lost connection
<jamil_11020421> well in some way i have tried
<Ergo^> "you can only move the foot of the filesystem as well" what does that mean ?
<apo> l815: no, hit backspace, then enter the path/url
<jamil_11020421> but in totem xine half of screen is blue
<l815> apo, oh it's literal o_o
<apo> l815: When you hit backspace, load_start will appear at the bottom.
<l815> apo, okay
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020421: Does the same happen with a different movie player like mplayer or vlc?
<Docfxit> macrobad » Tx. Now I see it's looking for a file in the wrong directory. What is in the startup is ~/.vnc/passwd Where it is getting the file from is /home/docfxit/.vnc/passwd Where it should get the file from is /root/.vnc/passwd How can I change it to go to the correct directory?
<apo> l815: There's also a page with a lot of neat stuff you can do in your options file, http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks
<danh1> Hey, is it possible that ctrl-alt-F7 could cause your session to get *really really* slow and laggy?
<Flannel> Ergo^: You can only move the tail end of the filesystem (making it bigger or not), you can't move the front part.  If you have hda1 which is ext3, and you get rid of hda2, you can expand hda1 into the space.  If you get rid of hda1, you can't directly expand hda2 into that space (you're moving "forward" on the drive)
<jamil_11020421> i haven't tried VLC but with mplayer different output mode are to be used with different file
<danh1> I somehow hit ctrl alt f1 or something and got out of X.....and when I switched back it was ridiculously slow till I logged out and then back in
<l815> apo, how do you set the download directory?
<hischild>  does any1 know here, why that ubuntu only finds one core instead of 2? cpuinfo shows this... http://pastebin.com/f258bfea6
<l815> apo, sorry i'm asking too much :/
<gralco> how do you make it so that the windows stick out when i use the cube effect with compiz fusion
<faileas> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<actarus5> [ Hola ]
<actarus5> ciao
<Flannel> !it | actarus5
<ubotu> actarus5: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<apo> l815: In ~/.rtorrent.rc ---> directory = /some/path/
<JonZenor> Hey guys, I need some help
<actarus5> grazie
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You need extra plugins
<apo> l815: You might also want to add session = ~/.rtorrent-session, so your torrents and their states will be remembered
<JonZenor> was upgrading Ubuntu
<JonZenor> and my keyboard and mouse quit working (the second time today)
<macrobad> Docfxit: well, just change it from ~/.vnc/passwd to /root/.vnc/passwd! However, I doubt it would work, because passwd file of root user is probably readable for the root user only by default.
<JonZenor> so I restarted
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Let me get you link...
<apo> l815: Obviously, that folder will have to exist. I'm not sure if it creates it automagically.
<gralco> thank you
<JonZenor> now I get a message "Failed to start the X server"
<l815> apo, okay ty
<albech> having a problem with emerging cracklib.. there appear to be a bug which apparently for some can be fixed by reemerging cracklib and shadow, but this doesnt work for me... anyone?
<JonZenor> please help me fix this
<iter> DASPRiD: yeow well good look
<iter> luck*
<Flannel> JonZenor: upgrading from what to what?
<jamil_11020421> but i need a consistent method and dont want to play with config of player
<jamil_11020421> mplayer
<pope22> i'm sure this isn't the right place, but could someone point me towards a channel that I could find help with using Kino?
<JonZenor> something that started with a G, just a sec and I'll get the name for you
<gralco> how do i add the plugins
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Link will help you do that...
<Ergo^> Flannel: yeah i think oyu are right, im not sure if partition magic did not have the functionality to move both ways but it was very slow
<DFlame> Hey there folks, I'm missing the splash image for Ubuntu 7.10
<macrobad> Docfxit: It depends on from whom your program is started and the permissions of the file with passwords.
<Flannel> Ergo^: You can do it, it just requires some fancy manuevering to do so.
<kenro> hmmm... Seems like the b43 script does everything it should. Everything but the microcode, that is. I'm getting errors referencing an absence of this microcode. Can someone help me?
<DFlame> Can anyone upload an original copy for me
<Flare183> DFlame: might be turned off
<ogre> anyone tell me how to fix this? ogre@HappyLappy:~$ cp ipwlwifi-ucode-2.14.1/iwlwifi-3945.ucode /lib/firmware
<ogre> cp: cannot stat `ipwlwifi-ucode-2.14.1/iwlwifi-3945.ucode': No such file or directory
<gralco> Odd-rationale: thanks
<jamil_11020421> isn't there any body to help me
<Ergo^> Flannel: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotkm3.png - that doesnt look so good... maybe ill just remove sda6 and use that as hdd for wine games ...
<Odd-rationale> gralco: OK I found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620000
<hischild> what's the main difference between ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu?
<berlylabs> hey guys my sound just stopped working and I'm getting an error no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices
<ogre> dont know which directory to send it to
<Odd-rationale> hischild: The Desktop environment
<prince_jammys> hischild: the desktop
<prince_jammys> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<DFlame> Flare183, I am after an image afaik.
<hischild> Odd-rationale, right ... tnx
<JonZenor> from feisty to something that started with a G, I can't find the name online
<prince_jammys> JonZenor: gutsy?
<iter> JonZenor: gutsy ?
<JonZenor> yeah
<JonZenor> thanks :)
<kenro> hischild:  initial letter... and desktop env. xubuntu is based on an odd dte.
<Flannel> Ergo^: what doesn't look good about it?
<DFlame> It should be in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash if I'm right
<berlylabs> hey guys my sound just stopped working and I'm getting an error no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found can anyone help me please
<JonZenor> anyway, now I get hte message saying "Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone have a list of what will be new in hardy? (or should I ask in +1)?
<hischild> kenro, yeah ... from the looks of it, i'm sticking with gnome
<Flannel> hischild: The desktop environment that's installed by default.  Once installed, they can all be converted to/from/whatever at will
<DonkeyKong101> hey....really struggling now to get printer sharing to work...i think ive tried everything, my network (with windows) seems to be working fine, quite slow, but at least its working..any1 got some ideas?
<kenro> xfce
<Ergo^> i dont know how to bite that sda5 and not loose data
<LjL> !hardy > Odd-rationale    (Odd-rationale, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gralco> Odd-rationale: eric@Ubuntu:~$ cd plugins
<gralco> bash: cd: plugins: No such file or directory
<gralco> eric@Ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 755 plugins.sh
<gralco> [sudo] password for eric:
<gralco> chmod: cannot access `plugins.sh': No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> gralco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> i'm trying to find a lightweight highly adjustable desktop enviroment ....
<deflex> join #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> hischild, Fluxbox ?
<berlylabs> hey guys my sound just stopped working and I'm getting an error no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices
<deflex> ups
<hischild> Jordan_U, never heard of it ... enlighten me?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: did you extract the .tar?
<Flannel> DFlame: /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so
<JonZenor> so can anyone help me?
<lisciss> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<JonZenor> I really don't want to reinstall ubuntu
<Flannel> DFlame: If you don't have it, reinstall the usplash-theme-ubuntu package
<jamil_11020421> My pc gets stuck every time i try to quit totem player after playing a video file. This holds for very format be ti mpeg,avi,ogg,asf,flv
<kenro> hischild:  For a while, RISC on X, with Fluxbox, was cool. I called it ROXbox.
<DFlame> thank you Flannel
<danh1> Hello does anyone know about lag from ctrl-alt-F7?
<Jordan_U> hischild, Not the easiest by far to setup, but everything is configurable and VERY light weight :)
<danh1> Does that make any kind of sense?
<HinHin> jamil_1102042, tried Mplayer?
<HinHin> or vlc?
<lohn> Hello all! Anybody know a telepathy/empathy client?
<hischild> Jordan_U, well i'm fairly sure i can get it running ... i just want to be able to adjust it more then i can do with gnome :-)
<HinHin> :P they can play all those formats
<Sinnerman> HinHin that dont fix his problem though :P.
<cl3tUs> Anyone willing to help out an Ubuntu noob?
<Flannel> JonZenor: I don't have too much time, but we can try some simple things.  ctrl-alt-f1, login with your user.  Once there (you'll be at a terminal), sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gralco> Odd-rationals: which .tar
<cl3tUs> I'm talking, like, I just installed it.
<Docfxit> macrobad » It sounds like you are correct. I made the change to /root/ and it still isn't working. I am guessing I should put the passwd file in /home/docfxit/.vnc
<jamil_11020421> yes i have tried player but i have to configure it every time
<Flannel> !ask | cl3tUs
<Odd-rationale> gralco: The .tar you downloaded from the link.
<Joeseph> hello, my sound was working yesterday,  now, with everything checked to make sure it's not muted, and everything plugged in correctly, my sound does not work on two different speakers.  I have not changed any sound settings that I know of
<ubotu> cl3tUs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ergo^> Flannel: can gparted move ntfs partition forward ? or does it only work for linux/fat types ?
<cl3tUs> Gotcha, thanks.
<macrobad> Docfxit: Yeah, it should work.
<Flannel> Ergo^: It can modify NTFS, no idea whether it can translate NTFS though.
<HinHin> Ergo^, just curious... for optimazation reasons?
<Joeseph> edit: My sound isn't working, why?
<JonZenor> dont' think it's connected to the interent, faield to resolve security .ubuntu.com
<kenro> hischild: Fluxbox is designed to be the most customizable wm/dte. And you want lightweight? It's a window manager, straight up.
<berlylabs> hey guys my sound just stopped working and I'm getting an error no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices
<Ergo^> HinHin: for many reasons - like i cant get wine to write correectly on ntfs partition - permission errors between systems
<berlylabs> can someone please helppppp
<Photocopy> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> kenro, that sounds like the thing i'm looking for :-) i'm reading about it and it sounds great
<JonZenor> the last mesassage says "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct hte problem
<Ergo^> i could use it for storage more or less but i need more space for my /home :D
<Photocopy> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Flannel> JonZenor: then do that.
<Photocopy> ROFL
<kenro> hischild:  Fluxbox-- The window manager that thinks it's a full envirnment.
<JonZenor> Flannel: it's working....\
<hischild> kenro, to some of us it is ;-)
<berlylabs> guess noone knows how to help me
<cl3tUs> I can't seem to get my dc7700c to get GCC 3.4.  I ran the command (as root) apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Flannel> JonZenor: You shut the computer down during the upgrade?
<apo> Hm, next vim question. How to chain commands? Like... 10"first command, second command"?
<JonZenor> I thought it was done...
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Got it?
<kenro> hischild: Same with WindowMaker. Kinda old, uses xaw.
<Flannel> cl3tUs: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<zossso> berlylabs:what problem? just joined
<JonZenor> last time I saw the monitor it said 24 minutes
<hischild> kenro, havent heard of it
<gralco> Odd-rationals: one sec
<berlylabs> zossso: my sound just stopped working and I'm getting an error no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices
<JonZenor> then the keyboard and mouse died so the screensaver came on
<lordice> ciao a tutti
<cube> hello, what can i do if my ubuntu isn't reading the same about of memory as my bios
<Photocopy> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<deniz__> y do rars take years to extract on ubuntu?
<JonZenor> I gave it a half hour then shut it down
<JonZenor> I had no way to know if it had finished or not
<cl3tUs> Flannel, I have 7.10
<zossso> try `lspci` in command prompt (Terminal).. Do you see the sound card listed?
<Flannel> JonZenor: Alright, well, that's more-than-likely the issue.
<Laughed> afternoon e1
<lordice> how i found out my kernel version?
<ompaul> !it | lordice
<ubotu> lordice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Flannel> cl3tUs: and the apt-get gives you what error?
<cube> i have 4gb ddr2 and my bios reads it but for some reason ubuntu reads 2.4gb
<ompaul> lordice, uname -a
<lordice> thks
<kenro> hischild: uses a *load of dockable applets. Kinda wierd and hard for some to get used to...
<mad_max02> how can I invite people in conversation in pidgin ???
<JonZenor> this is the second time that my keyboard and/or mouse has died today
<Joeseph> I've been folowing some helpful tips online, still,  my sound doesn't work, any suggestions?
<berlylabs> zossso: i see this : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<cube> why won't it read the correct amount of memory i have installed :(
<mad_max02> cube, do you have 32bit or 64bit installation ???
<cube> 32
<mad_max02> thats ur answer
<soulburner> anyone aware of why my download speed would randomly start suffering in ubunut?
<hischild> kenro, gnome seems jittery sometimes and i can't change enough things around. Compiz is nice and has some fun features, yet it can't be customized how i want it. Thus i want to change a few things around :-)
<cube> but i thought u needed 64 to go above 4gb
<cube> im just at 4gb
<soulburner> i was reading some posts which i can't find now, which explained the problem
<mad_max02> 32bit installations have a memory limit while 64bit ones dont
<mad_max02> nope
<cl3tUs> Flannel:  E: couldn't find package gcc 3.4
<deniz__> cube, i think 32 bit is limited to 3.something gb of ram
<mad_max02> thats because of the memory allocation and some other stuff
<Flare183> hischild: have you tried ccsm?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i typed in the terminal code and it said it cannot access 'plugins.sh'
<cube> well i will just wait for 8.04 then to go 64
<cl3tUs> Flannel:  E: couldn't find package gcc-3.4 is what I meant.
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz__, 4 actually
<hischild> Flare183, yes
<mad_max02> most you can get 32bit to display is about 3.5
<Flare183> hischild: then use it
<Flannel> cl3tUs: `sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4`
<gralco> Odd-rationale: no such file or directory
<Flannel> cl3tUs: Alright, pastebin your sources.list
<cube> i wonder why then i get 2.4gb when i have 4096mb
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Did you change directory to the new one?
<kenro> hischild: Oh, and you can use those same wmaker applets in fluxbox, a little (lot?) more restrictive, but more familiar.
<hischild> Flare183, i have, but i'm missing options ....
<Flare183> hischild: like?
<mad_max02> cube, thats up to ur mobo and bios
<mad_max02> did u update bios ?
<Flannel> cube: It shouldn't be that low.  What does your POST show?
<cl3tUs> Flannel:  Forgive my newbness, but I'm a linux noob and do not knwo where to get this file.  I only use basic Linux for Altiris Deployment.
<gralco> Odd-rationale: how do i change the directory
<Flannel> !paste | cl3tUs
<ubotu> cl3tUs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hischild> Flare183, like how windows respond, the menus, etc ... and it feels jittery
<Flannel> cl3tUs: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Docfxit> macrobad » It still didn't work. The parameters look correct. It is running with the correct parameters. It still doesn't come out with the port number like it should.
<cube> my bios reads everything fine, it reads 2 cpu's both with 2gb
<JonZenor> I'm hoping the gutsy doesn't have the same keyboard & mouse dying issues
<tucuna> any webcams anyone knows that work out-of-the-box?
<Flare183> hischild: you mean animations?
<Flare183> !hcl | tucuna
<berlylabs> zossso: did u see my response.. sorry if i missed ur answer
<ubotu> tucuna: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cl3tUs> I know what Pastebin is, I use it for Sysprep a lot.  Justn ot Linux
<deniz__> Jack_Sparrow, thats wat i thot but ive been reading things that contradict that, and on all OS'es
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Where did you put the .tar.gz? Desktop?
<cube> i have a asus l1n64 dual socket and it reads the 4gb in bios just not in ubuntu so i suppose i will try 64 thanks
<Flare183> tucuna: hope that can help
<hischild> Flare183, that's part of it, yet i can live with those. It's just ... it feels off sometimes
<tucuna> Flare183 will have a look
<zossso> berlylabs: yeah. one minute though
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz__, windows will only show about 3.4 or so, yes, swap also factors in....
<berlylabs> no problem
<macrobad> Docfxit: I have never used it, but maybe I could help if you post the command that works, and the command that doesn't.
<Flare183> hischild: But how??
<Laughed> blank screen on boot. ati x850
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz__, let me see if I hava a link.
<Docfxit> I'm using the instructions at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=236053 and I added sudo in front of x11vnc
<Laughed> stuck in recovery mode
<kenro> Anyone here remember the Enlightened GNOME Desktop?
<Flare183> Laughed: use control + f1 to get to the console
<zossso> berlylabs: try `modprobe snd-card-intel8x0`
<Flare183> kenro: aaahhh yes...
<hischild> Flare183, like my mouse freezes for a second and then flies ... windows that won't connect to a side of the screen, cluttering on a desktop etc
<zossso> berlylabs: try `sudo modprobe snd-card-intel8x0`
<Flare183> hischild: video memory
<kenro> Flare183:  Fondly, I take...
<Docfxit> macrobad » The same script works when I put it into a terminal screen. And doesn't when it runs from startup.
<gralco> Odd-rationale: what .tar.gz
<amortvigil> hey i run openbox on xdm and i want to make files autostart i searched at google so i made an xsession file.... it didnt work.... i created an autostart.sh file ... didnt work out i make an xinitrc file .... isnt working what else is left to try?
<Joeseph> I believe I have a problem with my sound card, how can I go about fixing it?
<hischild> Flare183, i have 256 meg vram ... 8600gt ... doubt that's tit
<hischild> *it
<steve176> What's the best way for a bash script to pick up variables from /etc/environment? Should I just use source?
<deniz__> Joeseph, go to terminal then type alsamixer?
<bruenig> steve176: if you can source it, then it is best to
<bruenig> steve176: if not, parse it
<deniz__> Joeseph, terminal (application->acessories->terminal)
<Flare183> hischild: umm...
<steve176> bruenig: thx
<Docfxit> macrobad » sudo x11vnc -nap -bg -many -shared -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd -desktop "VNC ${USER}@${HOSTNAME}"|grep -Eo "[0-9]{4}">~/.vnc/port.txt
<gralco> Odd-rationale: when i click plugins.tar.gz on the link you sent me it says "gralco, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<gralco>    1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
<gralco>    2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
<berlylabs> zossso: not sure if it did anything but I go no response, now it asking for a new command
<macrobad> Docfxit: Did you put the same line into startup config?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Do you have an account at the forums?
<kenro> Flare183:  Fondly, I take... (requests response)
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz__, 32-bit systems can only address 4GB (2^32) of ram. Subtract from that the overhead of running an Operating System, and you have the actual ram limit of your 32-bit OS
<Flare183> kenro: I liked it while I used GNOME
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i actually just made one
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You need to login to ba able to download.
<Docfxit> macrobad » What I put into startup config is sharex11vnc. When I run it in terminal I put in sharex11vnc
<zossso> berlylabs: try `sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0`
<Flare183> hischild: ok now... What all over the plugins do you have enabled?
<Joeseph> deniz_: alright. just a sec (I'm using icewm, but I know how to get to the terminal)
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i am though
<kenro> Flare183:  ah OK. What ever happened to E17?
<Laughed> flare: using f1 when the screen goes blank did nothing. Using it in recovery mode at the root. nothing
<macrobad> Docfxit: sudo asks you for a password, but when it is started automatically, whom should it ask?
<JonZenor> okay, that finished, now the sudo -apt-get update worked
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<l815> how can i enable the back and forward buttons on my mouse to work in the folder manager?
<deniz__> Jack_Sparrow, wats overhead of runnin an OS?
<shawn_selig29> i just installe dubunt on my laptop
<Flare183> Laughed: I don't know....
<shawn_selig29> i need some help
<berlylabs> zosso: again asking for another command
<Flannel> JonZenor: after the update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> shawn_selig29:  just tell us what the problem is
<Flare183> kenro: I don't know just kinda fell off
<zossso> berlylabs: Goto System->Preferences->Sound
<Joeseph> deniz__: I see a Master with a red line up it, and then a "Master M" with lines up to red
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Try logging in on that page I sent you.
<JonZenor> okay, that's running
<shawn_selig29> ok..im trinyg to install a p2p program like frostwire
<berlylabs> I'm there
<Docfxit> macrobad » I'll take that out and see if it runs.
<gralco> Odd-rationale: hmm
<Flare183> !p2p | shawn_selig29
<shawn_selig29> i see i need java first.....i went to javas site..but i dunno hwoto install it
<hischild> Flare183, cube, rotate cube, expo, enhanced zoom, negative, animations, wobbly window, window decoration, jpeg, png, svg, text, resize info, dbus, regex matching, workaround, vid playback
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<zossso> berlylabs: Is everything auto detect?
<Laughed> ati goes blank on startup, can only boot up in recovery mode
<cl3tUs> Here's my Source.list file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58533/
<berlylabs> all except sound capture
<Docfxit> macrobad » it still doesn't run.
<zossso> berlylabs: What is device?
<cl3tUs> I appreciate it.  I want to use this more, but dno't have the chance...yet.
<shawn_selig29> wats the best p2p for ubuntu?
<Docfxit> macrobad » Could it be a permissions problem in the passwd file?
<l815> torrents :)
<kenro> Flare183: I recently came across a Lin-dist called gOS. Based on E16 and interplay with Google...
<Flare183> shawn_selig29: bitrorrent
<shawn_selig29> but for doing single songs p2p is easier.
<berlylabs> zosso sound capture is set to ALSO
<JonZenor> thanks guys for taking hte time to help me work on this
<Flare183> bitorrent*
<macrobad> Docfxit: just put the password into a file in your home folder, not root, if it is not there yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz__, Kernel restrictions from what I read..  One suggestion was to use the server kernel to get access to all 4 gigs per  http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/
<berlylabs> zosso btw if i hit test for sound it gives me this audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<Flare183> kenro: cool
<cl3tUs> Flannel:  In terminal, I did a "su" and am identified as root, so do I still have to use "sudo"?
<beat1-> Can anyone help me in getting the optical out of my soundcard to work?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Can you pm me...
<Flare183> hischild: same ones i have checked
<steve176> shawn_selig29: apt-get install -y sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre then add JAVA_HOME='/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun' to /etc/environment
<gralco> Odd-rationale: im logged in but its not giving me permission
<kenro> Flare183: I wasn't thrilled by the emplementation...
<fbc> how do you run vnc before you login?
<gralco> on the forums?
<zossso> berlylabs: try to change the sound playback to something else and test
<Flare183> !who | gralco
<ubotu> gralco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Laughed>  ati goes blank on startup, can only boot up in recovery mode, dont know what to do
<steve176> shawn_selig29: I use wine and utorrent for p2p
<Flare183> kenro: hehe wow
<Joeseph> deniz__: sorry for being impatient, but did you have any other advice for me?
<hischild> Flare183, yeah ... idk why it's causing the lag ... but i'm goin to reinstall anyway so =)
<Flare183> !bittorrent | shawn_selig29
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<deniz__> Joeseph, sry i dont no more but i do think ur problem will be solved in that terminal command
<berlylabs> zossso: all of them give me an error
<Flare183> hischild: then uncheck some of them
<Flare183> hischild: ok...
<zossso> berlylabs: hmm, what is your Default Mixer Tracks device?
<shawn_selig29> steve176,  i tried that it said  somehting then has root ?
<hischild> Flare183, tried with all of em unchecked ... still same result ... yet when i switch to metacity the lag dissapears
<berlylabs> it's blank
<steve176> sorry you need to put 'sudo' first
<Flare183> hischild: then don't use compiz-fusiion
<steve176> shawn_selig29: sudo apt-get ...
<Flare183> fusion*
<berlylabs> also there is nothing in the drop down for it
<kenro> Flare183:  But yes, E-gnome, fBSD42 was my first experience with *nix.
<Docfxit> macrobad » That's exactly what I did.
<Laughed> so ubuntu has been around for a year and there is still no fix for ati users... wow
<zossso> berlylabs: k, one minute
<hischild> Flare183, hence my searching for something different ...
<Flare183> kenro: yeah
<Flare183> hischild: ok
<Joeseph> deniz__: all it is doing is showing me what is muted and such, I don't think It does anything
<Docfxit> macrobad » And it's looking for it in my home folder now.
<slavik> the xen kernel image, is it a 32bit kernel?
<hischild> Flare183, thanks for thinking along though .... sidenote: you're not THE flare from sourceforts ... right?
<Starnestommy> slavik: I think it's 64-bit if your version of Ubuntu is 64-bit
<Flare183> hischild: sourceforge yeap
<cl3tUs> Flannel:  All I'm trying to do is get the .ko file for the network card to load it into our Linux preboot and be done with it.  The doc that I have on how to do that is weird and doesn't completely make sense, but I'm trying it.  Unless there is another way.
<slavik> nice
<hischild> Flannel, not sourceforge... the game/mod sourceforts
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You are 100% sure you are logged on?
<Laughed> hwats the point of ubuntu if it has all these problems
<Laughed> I thought ubuntu was supposed to make linux easier for people
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, Please dont troll
<Flare183> hischild: I don't think so....
<Laughed> how am I trolling
<hischild> Flare183, ok =)
<Laughed> I came here for help
<mutable> hello guys, i cannot use "Ctrl-Shift-Enter" in midnight commander, this should add absolute file name to propmt, i asked my friends and it worked for them, could it be some X keyboard settings or what? thx for help.
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes its not giving me permission
<Flare183> Laughed: it is when you have the right hardware
<kenro> Flare183:  Early QT was crap, at least in BSD. I stayed with Gnome for a long time, fervently disdaining such 'qtsie' widgetsets. :)
<Laughed> lmao, the right hardware
<l815> Laughed, if everyone was as demanding as you, no one would be helped
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Hold on...
<Flare183> kenro: you got that right
<Laughed> 1815 ive been here for an hour
<Laughed> I didnt realize there was a number i was supposed to take
<l815> Laughed, and there are 1246 people here
<Laughed> or a line i was supposed to get
<Laughed> okay where is the line
<Starnestommy> Laughed: there isn't.  Have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2Fati ?
<l815> Laughed, there is no line, just wait and see if someone can help, otherwise google is also a good tool
<hischild> Laughed, it really depends on your attitude ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, What video card and what issue.
<JonZenor> okay, the upgrade command finished
<JonZenor> now what?
<beat1-> Can anyone help me in getting the optical out of my soundcard to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, You would have another hour to wait if you were on hold with MS
<Flare183> !anyone | beat1-
<ubotu> beat1-: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<Laughed> hischilld: attitude are you serious... okay, Im blowing rainbows out my butt, happy
<JonZenor> now reboot?
<l815> beat1-, what's the exact problem?
<lgierth> is there a possibility to generate a second gnupg key pair? my problem is that the pair is automatically saved as (pub|sec)ring.gpg
<gralco> Odd-rationale: never mind i know what i need to do now
<macrobad> Docfxit: Let's sum it up. You have placed the file with password in ~/.vnc/, fired up the listed command, but it didn't work. Could it be that you have copied the file from root to yourself with the help of su or sudo?
<steve176> Is there any way to make variables defined in /etc/environment visible in bash scripts? tried using source, but my script calls a third party script that needs JAVA_HOME
<beat1-> l815, I don't know how to activate the optical out of my soundcard
<Odd-rationale> gralco: What's that?
<zossso> berlylabs: you seen this post?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/146300a
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i didnt register it through my email
<Odd-rationale> gralco: oh, :P
<l815> beat1-, what do you mean by optical?
<macrobad> Docfxit: what does 'ls -l filename' gives you?
<beat1-> Digital optical output
<Darkmystere> Err. how can i update to newest X.org im thinking of updating to the newest ATI Drivers and i heard it needs latest X.org
<shawn_selig29> steve176 pls check your pm
<Laughed> starnes: I used that link and it stops being affective after sudo demod -a
<l815> beat1-, oh i'm not that advanced yet .. do you get any sound?
<JonZenor> yay
<JonZenor> it works
<JonZenor> thanks guys :D
<punkshui> I am trying to recover a lost ODT document which has a days worth of work in it. could i look in a temp folder somewhere to see if open office backed the file up. the computer crashed before it was saved
<daani> hy all
<Laughed> hey daani
<Laughed> there is a line
<Docfxit> macrobad » yes I did.
<Starnestommy> there is no line
<ogre> anyone tell me how to fix this? ogre@HappyLappy:~$ cp ipwlwifi-ucode-2.14.1/iwlwifi-3945.ucode /lib/firmware
<eck090> hey
<JonZenor> so, did this upgrade me to gutsy?
<ogre> cp: cannot stat `ipwlwifi-ucode-2.14.1/iwlwifi-3945.ucode': No such file or directory
<l815> no one said there is a line
<beat1-> l815, yes I do. Sound is working great. I just want to get the optical out running so I can use another external DAC
<beat1-> :P
<frank23> punkshui: did you try opening OOwriter again?
<Laughed> yes you tdid, and if we dont like you, you ll have to wait llonger
<l815> lol that's out of my range man, sorry
<zossso> berlylabs: did it work at one time?
<beat1-> no problem, thanks for helping anyway ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed, may I have a brief pm
<kenro> Flare183:  fBSD and Debian, at the time, were all i could get to install. 6 floppys and net-inst. BSD seem(ed) to have i-node problems, occasionally going nuts on compile and wrecking its own virt devices. By the time I opted to stick with Debian, KDE was the kuul desktop for me. :) Been there ever since.
<l815> no no one said there is a line
<gralco> Odd-rationale: so what do i do with the tar.gz
<Laughed> go for it
<punkshui> frank23 yes. it reloaded the document but it was a much much earlier version of it
<Digi> whats the default add and remove list ffor unbuntu
<mutable> hello guys, i cannot use "Ctrl-Shift-Enter" in midnight commander, this should add absolute file name to propmt, i asked my friends and it worked for them, could it be some X keyboard settings or what? thx for help.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You have it? Right-click and say extract.
<shawn_selig29> can someone give me one on one help for installing java in ubuntu via pm?
<macrobad> Docfxit: I bet the file in your folder belongs to root, and the permissions look like rw-------
<Kl4m> anyway has a way for the network config to remember the WPA PSK? the GUI tool forgets it after a reboot
<gralco> Odd-rationale: extract to?
<Kl4m> *Anyone
<steve176> shawn_selig29: No pm visible. Maybe a NAT issue
<hwilde_> Kl4m, put it in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<shawn_selig29> oh
<hwilde_> !java | shawn_selig29
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Anywhere really, "Extract here" is easiest
<ubotu> shawn_selig29: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<kosa> hello
<asker> anyone who is using a proxy? how to configure it?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: wait.
<Ergo^> Flannel: it seems gparted allows to resize and move ntfs too
<Flare183> kenro: yeah ever since I had problems with gnome (see this page for more details: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/richardson183 ) I have been with KDE ever since
<shawn_selig29> ill chekc out link thanks
<macrobad> Docfxit: 'sudo chown docfxit filename' will change the owner
<Starnestommy> asker: depends on the type of proxy
<asker> Starnestommy: a proxy which anonymizes. and i also need one. have none yet.
<therethinker> Something's odd with my recent install. I used Wubi. It was a fine the first few times, then it would stop booting (no RAID disks found), but if you tried enough times it'd eventually work. Now it doesn't work at all. I've tried CHKDSK & --acpi=off neither help
<Odd-rationale> gralco: I'll tell you what. Create a new folder in your home directory and call it ".compiz" put the tar ball in there and then right-click and say extract here.
<Starnestommy> asker: try tor
<legolaswood> Hi
<Lifeisfunny> asker: are you using tor w/vidalia ?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: That way we are both on the same line...
<shawn_selig29> Reading package lists... Done
<shawn_selig29> Building dependency tree
<shawn_selig29> Reading state information... Done
<shawn_selig29> E: Couldn't find package then
<shawn_selig29> is wat it ocmes up in terminal
<shawn_selig29> after i typed the command steve176 gave me
<steve176> Anyone know one of the urls where I can paste a script and get a quick link?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn_selig29, Please use the pastebin
<steve176> pastebin thx
<legolaswood> Does any one here ever bought something from shop.canonical.com ?
<therethinker> steve176: pastebin.org
<asker> Starnestommy: i just use ubuntu.  and a package ready would be nice.
<kenro> Flare183:  With me, it wasn't the dte. I was getting errors to the effect "Can't write to device. No more room". Often in the sysinst. I must've winformatted 1000 times in 3 months.
<Starnestommy> asker: use the "tor" package
<punkshui> I am trying to recover a lost ODT document which has a days worth of work in it. could i look in a temp folder somewhere to see if open office backed the file up. the computer crashed before it was saved
<Lifeisfunny> asker:  load tor and get vidalia and they can help you in to tor channel on the debian servers
<Flare183> kenro: ouch
<asker> Starnestommy: Lifeisfunny: ok
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Got that done?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: what do i do next
<therethinker> punkshui: did nothing happen when you opened OO again?
<punkshui> therethinker it loaded a much earlier version of it
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes
<Starnestommy> asker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR has some more information about tor
<Jack_Sparrow> punkshui, try this  http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=32813
<legolaswood> I am looking for some one which have a https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=123 it is Ubuntu Ogio Messenger Bag
<kenro> Flare183:  I'm telling you. ;) After I'd defoliated my cranium and got familiar with *nix and Linux, I've considered myself in computer users' heaven.
<punkshui> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Darkmystere> err, what does this mean..:(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<Odd-rationale> gralco: open the plugins folder. right-click the plugins.sh and in permissions make it executable.
<Darkmystere> And how can i fix it
<Docfxit> macrobad » I will try that. I have to go now. Thank you very much for your help.
<BellaD> how do I get sound back after am desktop reinstall from fresh kernel?
<asker> Starnestommy: Lifeisfunny: thank you both.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Right-click --> Properties --> permissions.
<kenro> Flare183:  Does that make me a penguin or a platypus?
<macrobad> Docfxit: Not at all! Happy hacking!
<Flare183> kenro: You know.. People like you and me have been through he** working with Windows, I switched to Linux everything was a easy as mess
<shantzu> hello
<Flare183> kenro: a pengiun hehe
<Digi> '[
 * Flare183 can't spell
<Docfxit> :-)
<gralco> Odd-rationale: in the permissions?
<vimana> so i've been trying to install a new version of ubuntu on my comp but i can't because every time i boot i go into grub immediately- i've tried pressing f2 and esc on startup but i can't get into the bios
<shantzu> i have an Asus P5B-VM mainboard, could anyone please advise me what video driver to use ?
<vimana> what do y'all suggest
<vimana> ?
<lordice> what program i can use for carch video from my webcam?
<shawn_selig29> steve176 could you paste me exactly what i gottatype in temrinal to install java and link me to it on pastebin?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: The permissions tab of the properities window of the plugins.sh fils
<lordice> *catch
<slavik> shantzu: the free one that comes with X
<Odd-rationale> *file
<ompaul> !webcam | lordice
<ubotu> lordice: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lordice> !webcam
<shantzu> slavik: i'm using the default one right now, but i can't use compiz, is it because of the driver or am i doing something else wrong ?
<Digi> 'E: Type '--21:10:01--' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i have no idea what your talking about
<BellaD> sounds card present but no sound after a fresh desktop reinstall any Ideas?
<kenro> Flare183:  I'd investigated LFS, but keep getting cheap excuses why not to commit. I wanna be a platypus.
<slavik> could be that the driver doesn't support it
<slavik> are you using the built in video?
<Digi> whats the  first
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Do you have a plugins.sh file?
<Flare183> kenro: ok....
<shantzu> slavik, yes i am
<shantzu> slavik: afaik it's a intel x3300 chipset
<vimana> does anyone have any idea =
<Laughed> Im being threatned with a ban by Jack_Spartrow because I am an ATI user and need help, is this what you call a community
<slavik> shantzu: try to run compiz in terminal and tell me what it says
<beat1-> Can anyone tell me where the .asoundrc is located?
<vimana> how do i boot from cd?
<steve176> shawn_selig29: http://pastebin.com/d49e06270
<Digi> how do I see the sources lists
<apo> l815: Is it working? :)
<kenro> Flare183: And you didn't know back when Debian and raw Linux kernel were getting started people were considering the platypus as mascot... ;)
<shantzu> slavik: could i paste the text in private please ? it's about 3-4 lines and i won't want to flood the channel
<gralco> Odd-rationale: or run the plugins.sh in terminal
<daani> what is the best partition for linux ? now i have linux on ext 2 partition...?
<slavik> shantzu: pastebin :)
<apo> gralco: pastebin
<steve176> shawn_selig29: just noticed I missed a \
<slavik> !pastebin | shantzu
<ubotu> shantzu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<apo> Damn!
<apo> Too slow :/
<shawn_selig29> can i install java from add/remove?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: seems like thats working
<BellaD> can somebody help me
<slavik> shawn_selig29: that or synaptic
<rabby> hi
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You have to make plugins.sh executable first.
<gralco> apo: huh
<steve176> shawn_selig29: fixed http://pastebin.com/m135ab4e6
<gralco> Odd-rationale: one sec
<rabby> can You tell me, please, how to move a (x) application to foreground if only knowing its PID?
<kenro> Flare183:  Don't respond. ;) I'll quit bothering you.
<shantzu> slavik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58537/
<slavik> anyone have any experience with xen?
<Flare183> kenro: ok
<shawn_selig29> thxs steve...do i gotta enter all that in temrinal?
<rabby> is there any shell tool You can tell me for that reason?
<l815> apo, lol to be honest i gave up and went with deluge
<kenro> -_-\
<steve176> shawn_selig29: yes
<apo> l815: Heh, fair enough.
<shawn_selig29> its going
<shawn_selig29> :)
<shawn_selig29> thxs man
<l815> apo, i will play with it whenever i have some time to spare
<slavik> shantzu: your card has been blacklisted, I would not recommend unlisting it ... since it might report some functionality that is not actually there, but I never tried compiz on intel cards
<shantzu> slavik: is there anything i could do to use compiz with this card ?
<`David> how do i configure dial-up on ubuntu?
<shawn_selig29> then i gotta figure out wat p2p application to use limwre or frostwire or other....somehting nstead of torrents..anyone have any suggestions?
<apo> l815: Good boy ;)
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i just extracted the plugins.sh onto the desktop
<apo> l815: If you're hopping onto the terminal train, also try irssi for IRC. :P
<gralco> Odd-rationale: then started it in the terminal
<`David> how do i configure dial-up on ubuntu???
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You mean plugins.tar.gz? or plugins.sh?
<bsdnewb07> when i try to connect via ssh i get the error - server closed remote connection, whats this mean
<gralco> Odd-rationale: plugins.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Hardware modem or soft / win modem?
<`David> hardware
<`David> GTW V.92 VOICE MODEN #2
<`David> on com4
<DavidCraft>  I need to ghost a 2 partition windows drive in linux, what program would you all sugest?
<DavidCraft> I will be booting from a LiveCD
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Sorry, your getting me confused :) You copied the plugins.sh to your desktop?
<Seveas> !dialup | `David
<ubotu> `David: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<shawn_selig29> steve176..heres wat it finshed with is this right:?
<shawn_selig29> http://pastebin.com/d73c66f22
<`David> i tried all on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<`David> and nothing
<kenro> Anyone know why broadcom NID bitches about no microcode, yet fwcutter doesn't retrieve any from the driver? stated differently... Why doesn't my wlan function, after I've done everthing I should?
<`David> its the first time i've used ubuntu
<haggis> Hi guys, I have a problem! I tried to change the resolution using "Screen & Graphics". I was prompted to reboot, and so I did. After that, Ubuntu booted into "Low resolution mode" and has switched driver to "vesa" (I originally used fglrx since I'm on an ATI RADEON). Now I can
<l815> apo, lol it's like there's another world ;o
<haggis> Now I can
<apo> l815: There is!
<haggis> Now i can't change back
<apo> l815: And it's full of fun and adventures ;D
<l815> apo, :D
<slavik> DavidCraft: there is dd :)
<cl3tUs> How do you force Ubuntu to go back to GCC-3.4 and GCC++3.4?  I try, but it's telling me that an error that starts with "E:" and that it can't find GCC 3.4
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Do you want me to try and help you with that.
<shantzu> slavik: it seems that installing Xgl solved the problem
<`David> i would
<`David> can i run .exes in ubuntu?
<kiran> Hi Everyone, Is it possible to resolve your contacts IP adress withing Amsn, I got some weirdo who is showing some grose things on his webcam, and i'd like to report..:s
<`David> like my aol disk
<Starnestommy> `David: with wine
<`David> wine?
<Starnestommy> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<judgen> with a geforce 440go, should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<LjL> `David, WINE won't help you with configuring your dialup.
<slavik> shantzu: I dislike xgl
<slavik> because it is a software layer on top of X
<shantzu> slavik: why's that ?
<shantzu> hmm
<Odd-rationale> gralco: OK. Do you have it? or shall we start all over?
<judgen> with a geforce 440go, should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
 * slavik had to use xgl with ati
<slavik> with nvidia, it is so much nicer :)
<vimana> i am having problems booting from cds. Anyone have any idea how I can fix my problems?
<`David> so i can't use WINE to install my aol software?
<slavik> `David: why do you need aol?
<kenro> slavik: Does wine install say NID drivers?
<ompaul> `David, blame AOL
<shantzu> slavik: well, i think of buying a new video card, but right now i don't have the money, so this is just a temporary solution
<LjL> `David, you may be able to install it, but it won't configure your dialup connection.
<judgen> `David, why do you need aol?
<`David> aol is my isp
<slavik> kenro: into wine itself, maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS4
<slavik> `David: dial-up?
<judgen> `David, thought aol was dead =P
<`David> all i can get in my area is dial-up
<nikok> oh hello o/ noob problem here: trying to install my 3c905c nic, trying to load module using "modprobe 3c59x". Doesn't show up any errors or similar, everything seems to install ok. Am i supposed to see the nic with ifconfig? i mean like "eth1"... eth0 is my integrated nic
<Devan> judgen: Sadly, no.
<Isaiah> How can I figure out what version og glibc I have installed?
<`David> and in order for me to test anything i have to exit out of windows and reboot?
<slavik> nikok: yes you are ...
<judgen> `David, do you live in a dessert or farthest siberia?
<slavik> Isaiah: version 6
<`David> i live in the middle of the woods in upstate new york
<detryo> hi
<nikok> slavik: :O
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return it should respond ok
<`David> jack-desktop
<`David> Jack_Sparrow
<judgen> `David, isnt that a prettu urban area?
<LjL> judgen, he's asking how to configure dialup, it's a pretty legitimate question, no need to be demeanishing
<`David> i'm in windows
<bsdnewb07> when i try to connect via ssh i get the error - server closed remote connection, whats this mean
<haggis> Hi guys, I have a problem! I tried to change the resolution using "Screen & Graphics". I was prompted to reboot, and so I did. After that, Ubuntu booted into "Low resolution mode" and has switched driver to "vesa" (I originally used fglrx since I'm on an ATI RADEON). Now I can't change back. What gives?
<gregcha117> im having some trouble installing the nvidia 169.12 driver on hardy heron could someone help me out?
<slavik> nikok: I have the same card in my system (and a built in) and it worked out of the box
<detryo> do i need in 7.1 any special  codec to play dvds?
<judgen> ljl didnt mean it to be
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Ok, save that for later..
<`David> what did you say so i can write it down?
<judgen> ljl i just thought all areas of the us had atleast dsl by now
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal
<swatTX> hello all. My problem is that I boot into BusyBox(initramfs login) instead of the normal ubuntu login window.
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS4
<nikok> slavik: i've added it later to my comp... and now trying to load the module manually...
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, You should now be in a Modem terminal window so type "ATZ" then return it should respond ok
<slavik> judgen: USA has the slowest broadband adoption rate in the world :(
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal
<judgen> slavik, odd
<slavik> nikok: it should auto-load anyway, ubuntu comes with all modules :)
<slavik> judgen: not odd, but sad :(
<judgen> slavik, must be for political reasons i guess
<gralco> Odd-rationale: one sec
<slavik> judgen: more like everything between the east and west coast, telecoms don't care about
<`David> ok then what
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Now that we know the modem is working we need to make a symlink to connect ttyS4 to the modem
<`David> wait what if it isnt working?
<`David> do i need to install drivers for it on ubuntu? i'm pretty sure its plug n play
<judgen> slavik, i thought missisippi area had quite good connections
<slavik> judgen: clusters around big cities ... but texas is as populated (density wise) as NYS for example
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Again in terminal type sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS4 /dev/modem   and enter your password when prompted..
<Digi> I tried to install wine and now the add and remove list wont populate
<punkshui> ok i am having significant doubts about the usability of this system. it crashes continuously i cant rely on it for my work. can someone help me revert to my previous operating system?
<legolaswood> I am looking for some one which have a https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=123 it is Ubuntu Ogio Messenger Bag
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, You said it was on com4   I didnt know you were still in windows..  but if it is hardware modem..  this will work
<slavik> punkshui: what do you have now and what did you have before?
<punkshui> i have gutsy now and had xp before
<`David> i'm in windows and by hardware u mean its plugged into my mother board right?
<ompaul> !windows | `David
<ubotu> `David: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<punkshui> slavik i have gutsy now and had xp before
<gralco> Odd-rationale: start over
<slavik> punkshui: did you replace winxp with gutsy?
<macrobad> punkshui: So, what's the trouble? Grab a CD, wipe hard drive and install WinXP.
<`David> so after i do that Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, get that far and you should be good to go.
<swatTX> how do i get past the (initramfs) login? I boot straight to that
<`David> that configures the modem, but how do i connect?
<punkshui> macrobad: slavik: my laptop ships with a recovery partition NOT a cd.. i saved the recovery partition when i upgraded to gutsy. i believe there is an image file of the factory settings in it
<Odd-rationale> gralco: OK. Delete all the files you created/extracted except for the plugins.tar.gz (the one from the forum) And we'll start this over.
<slavik> hmm, dunno tbh
<larsemil> today i installed a ubuntu with debootstrap. everything is working fine, allthough the gnome-power-manager doesnt seem to have as many options as i had before. what package do i need to install for this?
<steve176> shawn_selig29: just checking
<Jack_Sparrow> `da`wvdial or ?
<`David> ok i'll try
<`David> i'll brb then
<gralco> Odd-rationale: where would it be if i had installed
<Lifeisfunny> hahaha, it never ends ... someone always shows up trying to get the Linux community to work on their return to Windows.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: possible ~/.compiz
<macrobad> punkshui: You should start the tool you have used to save the recovery partition and feed it with the image.
<steve176> shawn_selig29: it's not the same as I get
<macrobad> Lifeisfunny: Indeed, life is funny! ^^
<steve176> shawn_selig29: what happens if you type java -version
<punkshui> macrobad: the computer comes with this partition with an image in it.. i didnt create it
<swatTX> if no one can help can someone point in the right direction?
<Lifeisfunny> punkshui, I'm looking at a page on support.microsoft.com explaining how to remove Linux
<punkshui> swatTX perhaps you should ask your question again
<punkshui> Lifeisfunny: does it require a windows cd?
<Starnestommy> swatTX: sounds like there's a bug keeping the system from booting properly
<swatTX> Starnestommy: any idea how to get past it. I'm pretty sure it has something to to with my ATI drivers. I just tried to go with the restricted-drivers and when i tried to remove them i locked up and booted into initramfs
<larsemil> today i installed a ubuntu with debootstrap. everything is working fine, allthough the gnome-power-manager doesnt seem to have as many options as i had before. what package do i need to install for this?
<macrobad> punkshui: Actually, it is a good question. I couldn't figure out how to use recovery partitions. Perhaps, you may need to change the boot sequence in BIOS, or by any means try booting from the recovery partition.
<punkshui> macrobad: id like to boot from the recovery partition how do i do that?
<Lifeisfunny> punkshui, it does say:       "verify that you have a bootable disk or bootable CD-ROM for the Linux operating system,"   and     "Insert either a bootable floppy disk or the bootable Windows XP CD-ROM, and then press CTRL+ALT+DELETE to restart your computer."
<gralco> Odd-rationale: lets start over
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Great! You have the plugins.tar.gz, right?
<gralco> yes
<gnarlyc> Has anyone heard of an issue where, as a user, when clicking on something that needs root access, such as synaptic, doesn't ask for a password the first time you click on it?
<shawn_selig29> is ubutnu 8 in final now?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes
<shawn_selig29> cause i think im still running 7.10
<Odd-rationale> gralco: OK. Decide where you want to put it. Like ~/Desktop or ~/.compiz
<Starnestommy> shawn_selig29: it isn't going to be fully released until next month
<slavik> shawn_selig29: there is a freeze but it is not release yet
<shawn_selig29> ok
<shawn_selig29> i can easily update via soft. update..and keep all my setting and stuff?
<macrobad> punkshui: I couldn't find any easy ways, and, thus, formatted my recovery partition. It must be possible to use fdisk to change the active disk, or alter settings of grub.
<faileas> hmm
<gralco> Odd-rationale: so i need to extract plugins.tar.gz to the desktop
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Well, yes.
<macrobad> punkshui: What is funny, there is an image of your system on the recovery partition, and I have opened it with Norton Ghost to take out the drivers and specific bundeled soft!
<swatTX> I tried using the restricted ATI drivers, didn't like them and went to remove them. During removal my system locked up and now boots to the '(initramfs)' login prompt. Can anyone help me restore my original drivers?
<faileas> i need something that'll tell me what hardware is on a system, something like SIW on windows, any suggestions?
<gnarlyc> Does anyone know of a fix for...I have to click on synaptic twice to get it to ask for a root password?
<macrobad> s/bundeled/bundled
<Odd-rationale> gralco: So on your desktop you see a *folder* called plugins ?
<Lifeisfunny> gnarlyc:  you can try trashing that link and reconstructing one from scratch
<gralco> Odd-rationale: how would i do that if im in in plugins.tar.gz archive
<Jack_Sparrow> swatTX, can you use escape on boot to get grub menu and into recovery mode
<gralco> Odd-rationale: what am i extacring
<kenro> Why do I have an if called 'wlan_rename', and why doesn't eth1 work anymore?
<kenro> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<gralco> Odd-rationale: extracting*
<kenro> test
<Lifeisfunny> gnarlyc,    make sure it says     gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Open nautilus and find the plugins.tar.gz file. Right click that file
<shawn_selig29> wats a good p2p program like frostwire/ limewire?
<swatTX> Jack_Sparrow: no. It still stops at the initramfs prompt
<deniz__> shawn_selig29, limewire for ubuntu and amule
<Odd-rationale> gralco: First, where is the plugins.tar.gz? Put the tar ball on your desktop. It will be easier to explain that way.
<deniz__> shawn_selig29, amule is slow but i usually use that if i cant find stuff on other places
<shawn_selig29> ok..ill get limewire then i already got java installed
<Digi> ok how do I get back to the normal add and remove list
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<kenro>  Why do I have an if called 'wlan_rename', and why doesn't eth1 work anymore?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: tar ball?
<bruenig> !repeat | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Odd-rationale> gralco: the plugins.tar.gz (the extension is known as a tar ball)
<bruenig> a gzipped tarball
<swatTX> Jack_Sparrow: rather I can press escape to get to grub however recovery mode still stops at the initramfs prompt.
<Lifeisfunny> digi, it's not appearing in the menu?
<Digi> well I tried to install eine
<Digi> oops wine
<Digi>  and lost the add ans remove
<Odd-rationale> gralco: So you have the plugins.tar.gz on your desktop?
<Digi>  it wont populater
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes i do now
<kenro> bruenig:  Cool. I felt so ignored I wasn't getting any activity whatsoever. Even among other people. My connection said there was a problem, I was logged in to my isp, but not connected to the the server. Never assume anything. Extrapolate. After you get the facts.
<Digi> sorry for types just had surgry
<Lifeisfunny> Digi, go into the system / preferences   Main Menu and see if the tick box is wacked
<Jack_Sparrow> swatTX, I dont have an answer..Not sure what all happened to that config
<kenro> bruenig:  Got it?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Right-click the plugins.tar.gz on your desktop. Go to Properties. Under the Permissions tab, mark the executable check box
<swatTX> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for trying.
<bruenig> kenro: I don't have the slightest idea what you are rambling on about, my concern is just for you to stop repeat spam
<Digi>  are you useing synaptic
<swatTX> Jack_Sparrow: I noticed the message "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" i don't understand that but it doesn't sound good.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Sorry. wrong step. Don't do that.
<Digi>  aI think all I need is the string
<Digi> to point it back
<gralco> Odd-rationale: umm
<macrobad> kenro: Your description is not good, actually. You state your problem, and ask why did it arise. Hm.. Because you or one of your programs have changed something! So, what's the question?
<kenro> bruenig:  I'm saying I'm milfed about a network connection foul-up that led me to believe I needed to repost.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Instead right-click the plugins.tar.gz and select "extract here"
<macrobad> kenro: in other words, elaborate on it
<gralco> Odd-rationale: okay
<Odd-rationale> gralco: So now you have a folder called "plugins" on your desktop. Riht?
<kenro> macrobad:  OK how's this? What's the currently standard wireless network interface?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes
<faileas> kenro: 'standard'?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Open that folder. You will see a file called plugins.sh. Right-click that and mark it as executable.
 * faileas tends to go with intel on laptops, otherwise, i look up the HCL
<deniz__> how do i install compiz in feisty?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Find it?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: how do i do that
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes but i dont see that action
<jimd1> i have an hp zx5000.  this is a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10.  upon boot the start up sound begins and then cuts out 1/2 through.  after getting to the desktop there are no sounds.  I attempt to play back any file with audio and the cpu utilization tops out at 100%.  I've attempted to switch to the different sound systems.  No luck.  anyone with any sound skills able to help?
<kenro> Could anyone just tell me if eth1 is still the * wlan if?
<Lifeisfunny> deniz, visit #Compiz-fusion
<deniz__> Lifeisfunny, k, thx
<avgeneral> Help! I can't upload pictures to Webshots
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Right-click plugins.sh. Go to properties. and in the Permissions tab, mark the "Allow executing file as program" check box.
<Lifeisfunny> kenro, mine has always been eth0 for the internet and eth1 for lan
<gralco> Odd-rationale: oh it was already checked
<gralco> Odd-rationale: then now what
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Good. Now open a terminal. (your not afraid of the command line are you?)
<Lifeisfunny>  dinnertime:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvsoRDvKgi0
<gralco> Odd-rationale: hah no
<kenro> Lifeisfunny:  Yes it is. Lifeisfunny, I mean. Anyway, what's this wlan_rename I'm getting from ifconfig and NetworkManager?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: In the terminal do: cd ~/Desktop/plugins
<jimd1> i have an hp zx5000.  this is a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10.  upon boot the start up sound begins and then cuts out 1/2 through.  after getting to the desktop there are no sounds.  I attempt to play back any file with audio and the cpu utilization tops out at 100%.  I've attempted to switch to the different sound systems.  No luck.  anyone with any sound skills able to help?
<Devan> !repeat | jimd1
<ubotu> jimd1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gralco> Odd-rationale: okay XXX@XXX:~/Desktop/plugins$
<gralco> Odd-rationale: and now
<jagggy> net i'm here :)
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Now do "./plugins.sh" (without quotes)
<Kalamarencu> how do I find the status of the ethernet card in ubuntu ?
<Kalamarencu> using the CLI?
<macrobad> kenro: There is no such a standard wireless network interface. Mine is dubbed eth1, but it depends.
<jimd1> devan please don't flag me for repeats.  i'm looking for answers not for chastisement
<Kalamarencu> ! ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamarencu> ! device status
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device status - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamarencu> ! device listing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device listing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soulburner> if i have ubuntu installed, can i pop in the windows cd and have it partition the disk? or will it ruin both of my installs
<Kalamarencu> ! devices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sindacious> Hey, could anyone tell me how I can tell if I have the 64 bit of ubuntu, or the i386 on my machine?
<soulburner> partition the disk for a windows isntall that is
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Do you have a bunch of stuff installing?
<Devan> jimd1: I'm just saying there's no need to repeat your question.
<Kalamarencu> how do I go about it ? I mean ow do I find the status of the ethernet adapter?
<Kalamarencu> !network adapter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network adapter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamarencu> !NIC
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> jimd1, YOu might want to ask in #Alsa.. or recompile alsa ver15 not 16 and try that.
<jimd1> devan:  but i do.  that would be my choice based on inactivity
<kenro> macrobad: You think it's a Heron next-buntu thing? maybe the wlan subsystem is screwed up in devel branch right now?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: oh i did this before when i ran plugins.sh in the terminal
<Kalamarencu> got it
<Kalamarencu> ty
<macrobad> Sindacious: 'uname -a'
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Do you have a menu that asks you which plugin you want to install?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: i just closed the terminal instead of choosing the plugins to install
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes
<Sindacious> i686, that the 64 bit?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Type 1 and press Enter
<kenro> Sindacious:  alt, search your pkg mgr for linux-image
<nbkr> Sindacious, No, that's not necessarly a 64bit Ubuntu system.
<gralco> Odd-rationale: then press 2?
<nbkr> I have the same output on my system and I'm running Ubuntu 32 bit.
<kenro> Sindacious: uname -a is quicker.
<`David> Jack_Sparrow
<macrobad> kenro: Sorry, I had a short network blackout... might have missed something. It might be that something is wrong with Heron, but I am using Gutsy, and cannot tell
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Did it finish installing plugin #1?
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Isit sill on com4
<Sindacious> Ah, Just trying to find out because I have two disks, and they weren't labeled, so I'm not entirely shit WHAT I installed lol
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yes
<`David> it says com4 is invalid
<`David> windows says my modem is in pci slot 3
<judgen> i get no screens every time i start xserver-xorg
<`David> and ubuntu IS recognizing my modem its showing up on the hardware list
<kenro> macrobad:  So just deal with dataport access til it gets sorted, huh?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: You will have to rerun the script so do ./plugins.sh in the terminal again (hint: use the up arrow)
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Then it is probably not a hardware modem and I cant help with that
<`David> but Jack_Sparrow it shows up on the hardware list on ubuntu
<macrobad> Sindacious: It doesn't really matter as long as it works! =)
<gralco> Odd-rationale: then 2 and just keep doing htat?
<Sindacious> lol thanks :P
<`David> PCI Slot 3 (PCI bus 1, device 2, function 0)
<Odd-rationale> gralco: When you are presented with the menu again you can install another plugin if you want.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Yes. 2 and enter
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yeah, okay, thanks bro
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, go to System—>Administration —>Networking          do you se a modem in tere
<Jack_Sparrow> there
<neztiti> guys any help?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58544/
<Kalamarencu> need to see the status of the ethernet port- any ideas guys?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<macrobad> kenro: err... I'd better fetch a cup of coffee now, because I cannot understand what you mean
<`David> on ubuntu?
<`David> i'm on xp right now
<`David> but no i dont in ubuntu i remember
<lisciss> How can I copy text from a window in X to a console?
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, I wont be able to help...
<`David> all it shows is microsoft network
<`David> know anyone who can then?
<Kalamarencu> `David you are in another dimension
<PriceChild> Kalamarencu: 'status' ?
<`David> lol i'm completely lost
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, http://www.debianadmin.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<nbkr> lisciss, What kind of console, gnome-terminal? Then just mark the text in the X window and paste it to the terminal by pressing the middle mouse button.
<kenro> macrobad:  So just deal with dataport access (plugin ethernet cord, looks like a telephone cord) til Heron's wlan subsystem gets sorted, huh?
<BarryToeman> lisciss: or copy and then paste ctrl+shift+v
<gralco> Odd-rationale: umm i have compiz fusions advanced desktop settings
<Kalamarencu> PriceChild, if it is up or down and driver version ?
<nbkr> neztiti, Whats the problem with that output? The kept back packages?
<lisciss> nbkr, not an xterm
<Odd-rationale> gralco: That is it. You can enble your 3d windows there. Have fun!
<gralco> Odd-rationale: under system>preferences
<gralco> Odd-rationale: thanks dude!
<lisciss> nbkr, a console not running in X
<PriceChild> Kalamarencu: ifconfig
<neztiti> nbnbkr: yes
<kenro> macrobad:  Specific enought for you?
<PriceChild> Kalamarencu: for the latter, not sure.
<neztiti> nbkr: yes
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Yeah. FINALLY... I think I messed you up a couple times. :)
<Kalamarencu> that will do it for me
<Kalamarencu> thanks PriceChild
<c0rr> DaftPunk: how long you been on irc mang?
<DaftPunk> how can i format unpartitiond space with hfs+ in ubuntu? i can only use hfs with gparted and it only lets me go to 2gb... i want hfs+ to install mac as dual boot
<macrobad> kenro: I am back. Uh, so you call ethernet a 'dataport'. Yeah, it is.
<nbkr> lisciss, No way then, you could try to paste the text on the X system into gvim, copy it from there to a special clipboard (like a), save the vim session, load in on the console, edit a new file and paste the copied text. But I'm not sure if this will really work.
<c0rr> i dont think you can format to hfs+, you might wanna do that with disk utility in the os x install
<neztiti> nbkr: yes - is it problem or not???
<Kalamarencu> !driver version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver version - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kalamarencu> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dr_spork> Hey I have to somehow trim a 701.7M avi file to 699M or less. What program should I use to do this quickly / easily?
<Kalamarencu> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gralco> Odd-rationale: its working
<macrobad> kenro: what does ifconfig eth1 give you?
<macrobad> kenro: and what about iwconfig eth1?
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Pretty cool, eh?
<DaftPunk> c0rr, i was going to, but i have other partitions and it said all partitions will be lost even though i "locked" them from being changed during the osx install... so im scared ill lose ubuntu
<kenro> macrobad:  ethernet's the protocol. Dataports are what you plug into.
<lisciss> nbkr, thats what I usually do ,, but with nano. I was wandering if there was a quicker way
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yeah
<c0rr> no shit.
<nbkr> neztiti, "kept back" means that the system can't update these packages without updating/changing other packages. It is not a real problem, just not nice.
<c0rr> well, back up your stuff, install os x (while leaving free space) then install ubuntu
<steven_> Anyone got a minute to help out with some sound problems?
<neztiti> nbkr: w8 to do u think ???
<nbkr> neztiti, You can force the system to update those packages by entring e.x. "sudo apt-get install mythtv". It will show you what other packages will be changed.
<`David> where can i get Gnome Modem Monitor and Network Monitor
<macrobad> kenro: I know that ethernet is one of many L2 protocols, I am just not used to referring to it as dataport access, and have always used wired connection instead.
<BarryToeman> dr_spork: ffmpeg
<benanzo> If I have a private key but lost the public ssh key, can I generate a compatible public key for it?
<nbkr> neztiti, I have the same problem with some clamav packages from time to time. By now forcing the system to do the upgrade wasn't any problem yet, but I never installed mythtv.
<DaftPunk> c0rr, i dont wanna spend days setting this up, why waste my time when i potentially hav the option to just install osx after partitioning hfs+, instead of doing ubuntu again which will take like days
<benanzo> or vice-versa?
<nbkr> benanzo, No, thats impossible.
<BarryToeman> dr_spork: ffmpeg -i input.avi -b 200K (or whatever you want) output.avi
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Well. See you later. gtg!
<gralco> later
<BarryToeman> dr_spork: ffmpeg will use defaults for whatever parameters you don't specify
<benanzo> I have a ssh account on a shared server -- I want to know if someone there grabs the .ssh/authorized_keys file if they'd be able to generate a compatible id_rsa for for it?
<kenro> macrobad:  iwconfig by itself shows eth0/eth1 with no wireless extensions. Wireless extensions are, instead, attached to something called  wlan_rename.
<neztiti> nbkr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58545/
<nbkr> benanzo, Well, ok if would be a gpg key than you could generate the public key from the private one (as the private one normaly contains a copy of the public as far as I remember), but you won't be able to generate the private key out of the public. That would be a huge security leak.
<swatTX> I tried using the restricted ATI drivers, didn't like them and went to remove them. During removal my system locked up and now boots to the '(initramfs)' login prompt. Can anyone help me restore my original drivers?
<BarryToeman> dr_spork: ffmpeg will reencode it, but i guess you can't call it quick
<nbkr> neztiti, Try "sudo apt-get install mythtv mythtv-frontend mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-database mythtv-transcode-utils wine-doors"
<danand> neztiti - you can get the system to upgrade the packeges that are "kept back" by doing apt-get install for each of the packages in the list. usually packages are kept back because they now require or depend on extra packages to work. i always see what the system is going to do by running apt-get with the -s flag first ie apt-get -s package_name
<macrobad> kenro: Err... It seems that I am not the right guy to help you, but anyway, let me connect my wifi card and see what goes where.
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<shawn_selig29> i just relaosed when i try to put my laptop to sleep it doesnt wake up..and i need ot hold power button to restart
<shawn_selig29> i got a inspiorn 6400
<william____yo> Salut Ça Va
<shawn_selig29> is there anyhting i gotta install for it to work?
<danand> neztiti - *apt-get -s install package_name
<Light-> shawn: just dont put it to sleep then
<neztiti> nbkr:  i trided but the same
<shawn_selig29> ok
<william____yo> you are mi love you
<nbkr> neztiti, Any more mentioned packages?
<benanzo> when I ssh to a remote computer -- am I sending my id_rsa to the remote computer for processing?  or am I getting the authorized_keys *from* the remote computer?  I wonder if it's possible to people on the remote machine to dump my id_rsa out of memory
<Light-> use hibernate, its a bit slower but it should at least work
<shawn_selig29> ok i checged it tohibernat einstead of sleep when lid is closed
<shawn_selig29> thxs
<nbkr> benanzo, You are not sending your private key. The server sends you a "challenge" encrypted with your id_rsa.pub. Your PC encrypts it and sends it back. That proves that you are the owner of the private key to the save "authorized_key"
<benanzo> Oh ok
<benanzo> Thanks
<Sakkath> um
<steven_> I'll just throw this out there, I just installed Ubuntu, and everything works but the sound. The drivers say they're there, xmms says it's playing, but there's no sound.
<Sakkath> i have a microsoft usb wireless mouse taht has worked on every distro of linux i've tried so far.... but it doesn't work on kubuntu! lsusb shows it, and it's def not the port since it lights up (the receiver). also i can't find gpm? it says something refers to it but it has no candidates (apt-get install gpm)
<nbkr> steven_, Did you made sure that all sound controls are up - nothing muted ... ?
<dxdt> steven_:  check to see that the actual volume is up?  (Not in xmms, but in like the sound preferences)  sometimes it defaults to mute
<mad_max02> can I remove evolution from my system ?? when I try to remove it with synaptics it requests to remove some other files that I dont know if they are important
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn_selig29, If that has ati video look into slub and video problems with hibernate
<steven_> nbkr/dxdt: Yes, I have. That's the first thing I checked.
<nettow0822_>  is it possible to setup a file manager like gksudo nautilus in xfce?
<Jack_Sparrow> nettow0822_, Try thunar
<dxdt> mad_max02: yeah, it will probably scare you with something like remove ubuntu-desktop, but that is just a meta package.  You should be OK unless you should only lose functions that evolution provide to you.
<nettow0822_> what would be the sudo command before thunar?
<danand> steven - in a terminal type "asoundconf list" without the quotes and see what you get
<steven_> dan: Name.. etc.. Intel
<neztiti> nbkr: i have to do   apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lasivian> I have a driver problem. The wireless driver I need doesn't work on the current kernel. Not sure where to go to try and fix it, or get a new one written. Any ideas? thanks
<Sakkath> i have a microsoft usb wireless mouse taht has worked on every distro of linux i've tried so far.... but it doesn't work on kubuntu! lsusb shows it, and it's def not the port since it lights up (the receiver). also i can't find gpm? it says something refers to it but it has no candidates (apt-get install gpm)
<danand> steven_ - ok, type alsamixer in the terminal - check through all the settings - make sure all looks ok. if you have external amplifier enabled then disable that. also check that the name of the card and chip at the top of the screen matches the soundcard you hace
<LeeKnux> Is there a desklett available for monitoring network connections?
<neztiti> danand: i have 2 do  apt-get dist-upgrade
<soul> #ubuntu-br
<danand> neztiti - ok
<steven_> danand: Everything looks good -- but theres only four settings. Where would external amplifier be?
<orudie> can someone provide a url for console commands and descriptions for beginners?
<prince_jammys> orudie: linuxcommand.org
<ConstyXIV_> what's harder on your CPU: FLAC or MP3?
<neztiti> danand: do u use mythtv???
<danand> steven_ - only four settings? see if you can use the arrow keys (right arrow key) to see more settings. does the card and chip that alsamixer report match your soundcard?
<danand> neztiti - no sorry
<steven_> danand: Haha, yeah I thought that was weird.. but it matches, and the only four are Master, PCM, Caller ID and Off-hook
<nettow0822_> what is the graphical text editor in xfce?
<Kumool> mousepad?
<macrobad> kenro: Hola! I am back! It is dangerous to play with your network connection... Anyway, my guess you are experiencing problems with the driver for you wireless card.
<danand> steven - ok, is this an on board sound card?
<Sakkath> i have a microsoft usb wireless mouse taht has worked on every distro of linux i've tried so far.... but it doesn't work on kubuntu! lsusb shows it, and it's def not the port since it lights up (the receiver). also i can't find gpm? it says something refers to it but it has no candidates (apt-get install gpm)
<steven_> danand: yep, laptop
<danand> steven_ - ok, type cat /proc/asound/cards and cat /proc/asound/modules and see what you get
<edchen> hi, im having a strange keyboard problem. on the login screen, my keyboard types fine...but after i login, i have to press *really hard* in order for my keyboard to work... (it's a standard dell keyboard, no special drivers needed)
<Kumool> weird i tried updating open office and just erased the stuff
<swatTX> really frustrated user here getting ready to reinstall yet again because i can't get around this initramfs prompt
<kenro> macrobad: I need a new NID. til they give up their full spec sheets, * Broadcom.
<steven_> HDA-Intel and snd_hda_intel
<macrobad> kenro: Oh, I feel your pain! I have a Broadcom card too, and it is not cool at all.
<mad_max02> dxdt, hope ur right. I removed everything that has something to do with evolution
<fr0nk_> hey where can i see what is being startet when the system boots? i think that's a lot too much
<danand> Sakkath - your apt-get problem sounds like you need to enable a repository - check you have the universe repository enabled
<macrobad> kenro: What would 'lspci | grep Network' tell you?
<Light-> swatTX: I know the pain of trying to use ATI with linux. Have you changed your video driver back to "ati" from "fglrx" in xorg.conf?
<Sakkath> danand: thanks for response. it IS only the install cd though. taht might be why. that's just a help, but not even a lil' bit required. i'd much rather know why this mouse isn't working. the device is set to /dev/input/mice in xorg.conf, the default; i see no reason this shouldn't work as it has on many other distros
<dxdt> mad_max02: I'm pretty sure I've removed it in the past on a different release of Ubuntu so I'm pretty sure it is OK.
<Kumool> edchen ? a presure sensitive keyboard lol u probably have enabled slow keys try disabling it
<dxdt> very sure.  Would be surprised if it broke something lol
<edchen> kumool: ah...ha, thanks
<swatTX> Light-: i can't access any prompt other than the initramfs. currently booting into the live CD though
<kenro> macrobad:  Perhaps the worst part is, beyond the rabid, slavering proprietarianism,  is this lappy was designed for WinVista...
<Tyczek> hi... what is the best X terminal for irssi?
<Kumool> hmm so if i buy a new desktop and it comes with windows vista i cant install linux??
<Light-> swatTX: may be relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642462
<Light-> not ATI related though
<mohamed_> hello all i try build debian package , i build it before correctly but i was try something and delete everything when i start build it again i get this error http://rafb.net/p/GvFwE581.html can anyone help me fix thix ?
<macrobad> kenro: I am choosing a new laptop now, and guess what... I wouldn't buy one if it has proprietary drivers only. Fullstop.
<[FT]Alex> Kumool, you can install linux on pretty much any pc
<[FT]Alex> vista shouldn't affect it
<Kumool> can window vista see it or is it blind yet again?
<hischild> [FT]Alex: vista doesn't matter, but the fact that it was designed for it means that it might be hard ...
<Kumool> the partition i mean
<swatTX> Light-: I don't know how to get to any of my system files
<kenro> macrobad: I wasn't aware Broadcom were being shits this goround. And my synaptics cursor pad is so deteriorated the cmds get jumbled.
<macrobad> Kumool: Vista won't affect, but it might have some specific hardware.
<Light-> swatTX: does the LiveCD mount your hard drives?
<danand> Sakkath - check you have the modules psmouse usbcore and uhci_hcd in your kernel modules list. check by typing lsmod in a terminal and searching through or grep them ie lsmod | grep psmouse etc
<[FT]Alex> that's true, hischild :) I dunno specifics about vista
<steven_> danand: Where should I go after cat /proc/asound/modules?
<kenro> macrobad: lspci | grep Network   06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<macrobad> kenro: ATI + Broadcom = lots of troubles. Imho..
<swatTX> Light-: not sure how to tell for sure
<Light-> swatTX: i'd go Places>Home, then on the left theres a list of mounted drives
<Sakkath> danand: they are all loaded.
<macrobad> kenro: I have 06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02), and I haven't renewed it for a long time already. Try installing fresh drivers.
<danand> steven_ - what output did that give you?
<Light-> swatTX: eg mine are called sda1, raid0 and raid5, File System and CD ROM 1
<steven_> danand: snd_hda_intel and HDA Intel at 0x9830000.. irq 22
<swatTX> Light-: i don't see my hd listed there. only ubuntu (default user on live cd) Desktop, File System, and Trash
<Light-> whats in File System?
<Light-> thats my linux drive on my PC
<[FT]Alex> what are you trying to do, swatTX?
<swatTX> Light-: 20 folders and 2 files. (bin boot cdrom)
<danand> steven_ - type cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio and see if you hear any noise - press ctrl+c to stop that if you do
<Light-> ah so its just the LiveCD's filesystem
<Light-> do you know the name of your linux drive in /dev?
<steven_> nope
<macrobad> kenro: I don't remember if I had to do anything manually, but perhaps, you would have to.
<Light-> because you can try mounting it manually
<kenro> macrobad:  Last time I had thismuch net driver problems, there were 7 variants to the pcmcia card, 4 being usable under Linux, 2-3 requiring an ugly convoluted hack (ndis et al), and 1 being Windows-only. Guess which one I ended up with?
<macrobad> kenro: Win?
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: save my system without having to reinstall
<danand> Sakkath - type sudo cat /dev/input/mice and press return. move your mouse about and see if you get anything turn up on the screen
<swatTX> Light-: i think it was /dev/hda1 but i don't see it
<kenro> macrobad:  First one, yes. Second was ndis.
<macrobad> kenro: I have wlapsta.o fed to ndis-wrapper here.
<Sakkath> danand: will do, thanks
<macrobad> kenro: It works. Not perfectly, but in most cases.
<bastid_raZor> what would be a decent file compression app that retarded windows would be able to uncompress?
<Light-> swatTX: i'm not entirely linux literate, so if its not showing up there then I have no idea what to do next. Sorry
<[FT]Alex> 7z?
<phoenix24> Any tool/program to wrap a text file in 80-col format ?
<kenro> macrobad:  I don't think ndis works for devbranch b43 drivers.
<Sakkath> danand: nothing :(
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - you should be able to mount your partitions from the livecd. go to places > computer I think
<bastid_raZor> i'm asking about the ubuntu app :) unzip would be able to unzip a zip file
<macrobad> kenro: How old is your laptop?
<Devourer> How do I change an environment variable in the console? Do I use the export command?
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - failing that you can do it from the partition manager in system > administration
<spyware> anyone now how to limit a account for sftp? i just want the user to access my 2 samba drives mnt/fem & mnt/usb
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: when i do that I see my CD drive and filesystem
<kenro> macrobad: Less than a year. Why?
<||COSTA||> hi... i've got an ACER TRAVELMATE 6291... and I'm having serious problems with the sound.... Could anyone help me?
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - oh, well try it from system > administration > partition manager. right click on the partition and click "mount this" or whatever
<iancp> is there a disk check utility in linux/ubuntu like those in windows?
<steven_> danand: I didn't get any sound from that.
<Sindacious> Would anyone in here use Compiz Fusion, and could help me figure out how to get it working, I'm getting the error "Composite Extension not available" when trying to enable visual effects
<iancp> my power went out and my pc didn't shutdown properly
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: partition manager shows my whole HD as unallocated
<soldats> iancp: ubuntu checks the disk every 30 times it reboots
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; might you know a good compress app for ubuntu? preferably an format that windows will be able to uncompress
<Jack_Sparrow> !p7zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p7zip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> bastid_raZor: rar will work fine, you need rar and unrar
<dennisonicc> Mambo
<dennisonicc> vipi
<bastid_raZor> okay.. thanks
<macrobad> kenro: It might have been that drivers for your card are not written/adopted yet, but I doubt no one has managed to do it in such a long term.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info P7zip
<iancp> how bout when it shutdowns unexpectedly and i'm doing some work
<danand> steven_ - have you had sound working before or is this a fresh install?
<ubotu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.51~dfsg.1-1 (gutsy), package size 304 kB, installed size 900 kB
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - uh oh :S did you delete your partition table or something? not my area of expertise, I'm afraid
<iancp> i like something that i'm executing
<steven_> danand: It's a completely fresh install.
<bastid_raZor> nice..the package name works even better
<iancp> thanks soldat
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: i didn't delete it knowingly... i was just installing ATI drivers
<||COSTA||> could someone help to configure my laptop sound card... to ubuntu!?
<soldats> iancp: you can check your x11 logs and may be a cause of the problem, you could check in /var/log/xorg.log.0
<danand> Sakkath - also check you have the module ehci_hcd loaded ie lsmod | grep ehci
<macrobad> kenro: I have BCM4318, one of the nastiest cards, and it works. I have made it work on Gentoo even... So, I suggest you trying to install drivers manually, if automated configuration doesn't work.
<[FT]Alex> swatTX do you remember what you did before your hard drive disappeared?
<Sakkath> danand: i do
<Izzi> does anyone here have any expierence gparted?
<iancp> soldat: i'm not comfortable with logs, i'm not that good with code
<Jack_Sparrow> ||COSTA||, Sounds like you need to recompile alsa  please use version 15 not 16....  Good help in #Alsa room as well
<iancp> is there something like friendly gui?
<luis_> hello
<[FT]Alex> Izzi I've used it a bit, but I'm not an expert
<iancp> and hdparm is it a diskcheck? just wondering
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: I was uninstalling the restricted drivers and trying to get the defaults back. during removal of the restricted drivers my system locked up and i've never been able to log back in
<kenro> macrobad:  to be sure, there's a driver in 2.6.22 (maybe 24), but they can't legally distr the firmware. Users hafta hack that, but the Team provides a headstart with fwcutter. Problem is b43 doesn't use microcode.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<luis_> alguien habla spanish
<danand> steven_ - if you type aplay -l does your card show up in the list?
<||COSTA||> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks man!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<iancp> thnks ubotu
<Sakkath> danand: what i don't get... appears right in lsusb. the receiver obv. gets power, is lit up. mouse/receiver definitley work
<[FT]Alex> swatTX what happens when you try to boot from the hard drive?
 * Pelo needs to get geekier friends do he can introduce them to Ubuntu,  the gym does isn't the right place
<steven_> danand: It just says HDA Generic, doesn't list the Realtek.
<phoenix24> Any tool/program to wrap a text file in 80-col format ?
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: it boots straight to a shell initramfs prompt
<danand> steven_ - and what is the output of asoundconf -l again?
<Pelo> phoenix24, can't you do this in OOo ?
<cjones> how do i change what kernal i use ?
<bruenig> phoenix24: you could do it with bash
<[FT]Alex> swatTX oh, so linux is still there? did you try startx?
<danand> steven_ - sorry asoundconf list
<Pelo> cjones, I guess you would install the new kernel image,  make a couple of edit to grub and then boot the new kernel
<danand> Sakkath - does you mouse work using the live cd?
<phoenix24> bruenig: please explain how
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: I don't think that's an option. the commands are limited at the initramfs prompt
<steven_> danand: Name of available, then Intel.
<bruenig> phoenix24: it would be complex though, basically using read and parameter expansion
<cjones> pelo i just want to switch from generic to low latancey
<NinjaPlimsoles> hey all
<bruenig> substring expansion
<danand> steven_ - you just have an onboard intel card correct?
<phoenix24> Pelo: I need it for batch processing!
<Sakkath> danand: this is the livecd. i'm trying to install it
<macrobad> kenro: If I correctly understand you, noone has managed to tame your card so far?
<Pelo> cjones, in synaptic ,  search for kernel images see what is availabe,  check the low latency  one to install ,  grub should be updated automaticaly, restart and pick the low latency one from grub
<steven_> danand: It's an HDA Realtek onboard card.
<bruenig> phoenix24: so if a line had 85 characters, the first 80 would go on one line, then the next 5 on the other line and then a new line would start after that right?
<kenro> macrobad:  Far as I know, no.
<cjones> pelo thanks
<Pelo> phoenix24, I might have had a different notion of what 80-col meant
<cjones> pelo so if i know winch one i wanted i could also apt-get it ?
<phoenix24> bruenig: yes!
<Bigg400> hey whats the story on running 32 bit windows in a vm on a 64 bit *buntu install
<Pelo> cjones, yep
#ubuntu 2008-03-06
<cjones> pelo cool thanks man
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - oh yeah, that was stupid of me. I'm not sure what to do from the initramfs prompt :( sorry
<NinjaPlimsoles> cjones: you could sudo apt-get search blabla
<Gnea> Bigg400: should work just fine. what vm have you looked at?
<cjones> thanksa
<Bigg400> Gnea: not sure was thinking VirtualBox
<Pelo> Bigg400,  no story, you can run 32bit os on 64 bit machines even virtual ones
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: that's what most ppl end up saying. thanks for trying though
<Sakkath> danand: maybe it's just this pc. maybe the board/usb port. it gets power, yes, but that doesn't mean data. when i say it works, even w/linux, it was never on this box before.
<danand> Sakkath - ahh ok - sorry your problem has me beat - i have a wireless usb mouse on my system and that works fine.... fraid i've kinda run out of ideas on that one
<Gnea> Bigg400: haven't used that. vmware is my favorite, though. if you get the workstation you can get a 30-day license and create all of the virtual disks you need, then run/install with vmplayer
<kenro> macrobad:  I've never seen the inside of a lappy yet, but have a hard time thinking of something permanently attacted to the MB as a 'card'. Therefore I just refer to it as a network interface device. NID. ;)
<danand> Sakkath - that may be the case :(
<geek> actually, you can get vmware server
<icesword> hi
<Sakkath> danand: maybe another port... before i grab a new mouse/try w/same ubuntu cd on another box
<geek> which does most of the basics
<LimCore_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nessus-core/+bug/198944
<LimCore_> ^--- in soviet ubuntu, security audit tool crashes YOU
<Gnea> geek: if you want to run a server of something, sure
<gil> some body speak in spanish
<NinjaPlimsoles> como estas?
<gil> hola buena tarde
<Pelo> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<geek> actually VMware server works fine on a non server, i prefer it for basic stuff more than player
 * Sakkath votes for gpm onto livecd for diagnostics/when x doesn't work
<soldats> gil: ou may also try #ubuntu-es
<kenro> no habla espanol aqui... ingles solomente por favor
<Sakkath> not port
<Sakkath> meh
<macrobad> kenro: :) You may want to have a look here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 and also visit #bcm-users
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath whats your problem?
<gil> hola pelo o alguien en espñol mepueden ayudar a instalar el google earth=?
<apo> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: a usb wireless mouse is not working at all ;x
<xipietotec> how do I force apt to delete something?
<gil> hi some body  can helpme  to instal the  google earth.bin
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: not even if i cat /dev/input/mice so i conclude it is not xorg
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: whats the brand?
<apo> gil: chmod +x google_earth.bin; ./google_earth.bin
<Pelo> gil, yo no habla espanol,
<danand> steven_ - can you pastebin the output of lspci and lshw for me?
<gil> i dont  remember because is  bin format
<Gnea> well it depends on your application - i've run server 2003 on vmware server and vmplayer and it works fine both ways, but runs a bit smoother in vmware server. YMMV
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: lol don't laugh--was father's. it's microsoft. lsusb shows it fine and it works on windows and with every other distribution i've tried. note that i've never used it on this box, windows/linux
<prince_jammys> !googleearth | gil
<ubotu> gil: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<geek> well, if you need to make new VMs server's better. Player uses a newer 'core' tho
<NinjaPlimsoles> hmmm whats the deviceID?
<Pelo> gil,   put the bin on your desktop ,   open a terminal   cd Desktop , sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  ./finename.bin
<Gnea> !medibuntu | gil
<ubotu> gil: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<geek> Sakkath: MS actually sells decent hardware
<kenro> macrobad:  error... Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at linuxwireless.org.
<gil> can you helpme with that
<apo> Pelo: not 777
<Sakkath> geek: just the fact that it's microsoft and linux together haha
<apo> Pelo: +x
<icesword> vmware player cannot create a new virtual disk ,right
<gil>  i have the file but i cant install  from  the terminal
<Sakkath> geek: in #ubuntu
<Pelo> apo,  apo just for the installer file, no biggy
<apo> gil: Why not?
<apo> gil: What does it say?
<Pelo> gil,   put the bin on your desktop ,   open a terminal   cd Desktop , sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  ./finename.bin
<gil> i did but i cant
<macrobad> kenro: It works for me. I've just checked your link.
<apo> Pelo: ... chmod +x
<macrobad> *my* link
<geek> icesword: thats why recommend server
<gil> i have to be the  root?
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: whats the device id of your mouse?
<icesword> geek, does vmware server make a good memory management
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: this is the livecd. /dev/input/mice is the default. i've never used anything else.
<geek> icesword: what do you mean by that?
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: kernel 2.6?
<macrobad> gil: what does it tell you?
<Gibb> how do I disable firewire in ubuntu?
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: kubuntu 7.10 cd
<Pelo> gil,  jsut follow the info I gave you
<kenro> macrobad:  Then if not due the devel branch editions I dunno why I can't connect to it.
<Docfxit> I would like to find a log that includes a startup script called sharex11vnc . It's not in /var/log/messages
<danand> Sakkath - just a quick one - do you have usbmouse in the output of lsmod ie does lsmod | grep usbmouse show up? if not try sudo modprobe usbmouse
<Pelo> Docfxit, how about in /var/log/boot ?
<macrobad> kenro: try with wget
<gil> permiso denegado
<icesword> geek, you know,you use virtualbox,if you yo give it 128 m ram,but in fact it will use more than that,open a monitor,you will find there is very few mem available
<Pelo> gil, sudo ./filename.bin
<gil> i am follow the info but i cant   install the  file
<Sakkath> danand: no, it was not loaded by default. seems to make no difference though.
<gil> i did
<swatTX> Ubuntu is NOT easy to customize! If it wasn't free and my laptop wasn't old I wouldn't continue to try. Anytime I try to do anything other than the defaults this stupid INITRAMFS prompt shows up and I can NEVER get past it. VERY FRUSTRATING!
<geek> icesword: vmware isn;t too bad
<danand> Sakkath - do you have usbhid module loaded too?
<dennisonicc> icesword: ofcource it will use more than 128 that amount will be available to the host
<swatTX> off to reinstall for the 11th or 12th time
<Pelo> gil,  are you the administrator of this computer ? do you have permission to install apps ?
<dennisonicc> icesword: sorry to the geust machine
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: a quick browse on the net would suggest your mouse will work in Ubuntu
<Corty> hi
<gil> sudo -s?
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: ill just check a bit deeper
<Sakkath> danand: yes
<Pelo> gil,  no I just mean is this your own computer?
<gil> no
<icesword> geek, i have tried vmware for a while,it is very good,i even use it to run ubuntu 7.10 in 100m ram,i have 256m in total
<gil>  how  i do that
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: yes, i've definitely used it on linux before
<Alan_M> Swattx, when its stuff your not absolutely sure of what your doing, it can become VERY difficult.
<icesword> geek, vmware workstation
<Pelo> gil, then you need to ask the person who setup the computer to do it for you
<danand> Sakkath - ok, well ...it was worth a go :)
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: but not oooboontooo?
<gil> i did
<Prefix100> If you havnt already, you guys should really try out audio surf
<Sakkath> danand: thanks.
<Docfxit> Pelo »Nothing is in the boot file
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: what would be the diff? it worked on fbsd, fc4, gentoo, knoppix
<kenro> macrobad:  Yeah that grabbed...
<geek> icesword: server is similar to WS, just uses a slightly older core, and runs headless
<Pelo> Docfxit,  you'll have to explore the other ones then
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: the kernel
<icesword> geek, k,i will try that,it is free,hehe
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: well. i've never used 2.6.22 before :P
<Docfxit> Pelo » Is there a program that will do a search for a name inside files?
<swatTX> Alan_M: thanks for the encouraging words, it's just getting old
<steven_> danand: Did you get that?
<macrobad> kenro: your firefox must have gone mad! =) Restart it or even clean all the cache, cookies etc... with Ctrl+Shift+Del
<kenro> macrobad:  Looking for blogs on GinTama and iD_entity right now.
<Alan_M> swatTX, old..but factual.
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: yeah, its just one of many things that can go wrong with linux :P give me a minute
<prince_jammys> Docfxit: use the command "grep"
<gil> how i become to administrator?
<danand> steven_ - no - get what?
<prince_jammys> Docfxit: grep mystring myfile.txt
<apo> gil: sudo -s
<Pelo> Docfxit, my guess is yes but I don'T know what it would be,  it's not something I have ever needed to use
<steven_> danand: http://pastebin.com/d4cbec106 - I messaged you that.
<Pelo> gil,  you need to ask the person who setup ubuntu on the computer
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: are you on the live cd now?
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: unplugged/plugged in mouse and checked /var/log/messages (expected /var/log/boot for dmesg, empty file?) and it says as /dev/input/input7 wtf?
<swatTX> Alan_M: for it to be factual i would expect to learn something IMO, all i get is dead ends and have to do a fresh install
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: yes
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: i mean /class/input/input7
<macrobad> kenro: :) I am not involved in anime. At least, so far! ^^
<gil> i did  set up my computer in the terminal  i wrote sudo space -s
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: i don't even know what that means.
<NinjaPlimsoles> Sakkath, right type this into a term: grep mouse /var/log/dmesg
<Alan_M> You kinda are learning something though, linux isnt for the faint of heart sometimes swatTX  :)
<[FT]Alex> haha
<danand> steven_ - ah ok, unless you are registered with nickserv i don't think you can pm people
<steven_> That'd explain it.
<danand> steven_ - will take a look now
<Alan_M> danand, i believe thats right.
<Prefix100> ive had linux for just over a week and personally im very happy with the change, the only issues i hav ecome across are becuase of my human error
<[FT]Alex> swatTX what was the command you used to remove the ati drivers? maybe you deleted a module you shouldn't have?
<steven_> Thankyyou
<apo> gil: So, are you root now?
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: what did grep find?
<gil> yes
<kenro> macrobad:  actually, these are graphic novels or manga. aka Japanese comic books. Not Japanese cartoons. ;) But I'm just being banal right now. :)
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: i have no gpm to copy/paste to you. ubuntu has no `nopaste' script. i can get the script and pipe the results to a file and then upload the results?
<Alan_M> Prefix100, yeah..some people have no problems with the switch, some do...imo its just experience levels.
<Pelo> Prefix100, the first time I tried ubuntu , it took me a week to boot windows back and that was just to get my email infor
<apo> gil: Then why does it not work?
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: it's just a ruby script... i can scp from my other box via ssh
<apo> gil: "It does not work" is not a very descriptive bug report :P
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: i was using the gui.. i went System -> Administration ->Restricted Drivers Manager and unchecked the restricted driver
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: what in gods name have you done to your machine? lol
<macrobad> gil: if you are root, then 'id -u' should give you 0, otherwise you are not.
<Sakkath> apo: sounds like what my stepfather says when he says his computer isn't working
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: what do you mean? ;x
<apo> Sakkath: Indeed
<gil> dont worry , only  arrastre (spanish) the file  into a terminal and  worked
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: im kidding :P
<Prefix100> Alan_M, oh i have had problems, but the support here is just so active that they dont last long, the worst of which would probly be wireless because i installed ndiswrapper when i didnt need to :/
<apo> -_-"
<prettyricky> Hey guys how dou you open a bin file. I just downloaded Google Earth to my desktop but its a bin file?
<kenro> macrobad:  But then, effectual communication -is- predicated on the proper choice of vocabulary, eh?
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: before it could finish the screen went blank and I had to power it off (ctrl+alt+SysRq+ various keys)
<prince_jammys> apo: he probably wasnt in the directory where the file is
<Pelo> gil, you need to rememeber that linux is case sensitive,   File is not the same as file , capital letters count
<soundray> prettyricky: don't install that file. Better to get it from medibuntu
<apo> prettyricky: cd ~/Desktop; chmod +x filename; ./filename
<Alan_M> Prefix100, heh, yeah
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: a quick `tail' shows it's low speed uhci_hcd at address 4
<soundray> !medibuntu | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soundray> prettyricky: bypassing the package manager will only cause you trouble later on
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: grep for 'mouse' said something about mac button emulation at /class/input/input0 and said mice: ps/2 mouse device common for all mice
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - hmm. tried "modprobe vesa" or something similar? I'm clutching at straws now... does initramfs give you an error?
<Prefix100> is there a good irc client for ubuntu?
<swatTX> what does "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed" mean? I got the message when trying to do a fresh install (again)
<Prefix100> that highlights etc
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: i'd say the former information is more useful
<hekatontarchos> I'm looking for a copy of ubuntu that I can install to a PPC based computer
<[FT]Alex> swatTX - actually, have you tried just typing exit?
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: well UHCI would suggest its detecting something....
<hekatontarchos> does anyone know where I can find one?
<prettyricky> so go to medibuntu?
<macrobad> kenro: Well, it is. I just keep confusing manga and anime, and keep being corrected each time. I am wondering why are there so many manga and anime fans in *nix community?
<apo> Prefix100: irssi
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: another thing is that i don't know if i've ever used usb1 vs the new usb...
<swatTX> [FT]Alex: exit sends me right back to the prompt
<Pelo> swatTX, means the installer was not able to create your swap partiton
<Prefix100> kk ty
<apo> macrobad: Why not?
<soundray> !ppc | hekatontarchos
<ubotu> hekatontarchos: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: lsusb shows it
<bruenig> phoenix24: did you figure it out yet?
 * Pelo waves to soundray , long time no see
<BellaD> no sound after alsa re-install and desktop reinstall
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: hmmmmmmmmm
<BellaD> who can help restore sound
<[FT]Alex> I have dapper on my ibook. the wireless networking was a nightmare :D
<hekatontarchos> thanks soundray
<phoenix24> bruenig: Nope, was occupied else where.
<Pelo> BellaD, check your users permissions see that you are allowed to use sound devices
<swatTX> Pelo, does that mean my drive is bad?
<macrobad> apo: err... I don't mind! But it seems there is a strong correlation between using *nix and adoring anime.
<bruenig> phoenix24: here is a script: http://rafb.net/p/zSS8ip78.html
<prettyricky> which package do I get there is a few there in medibuntu
<bruenig> phoenix24: execute with whateveryounameit file1 file2 file3 file4 ...
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: must be the generic mouse driver not liking your wireless mouse, but i guess you already know that :P
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: :(
<Pelo> swatTX, try prepartitionning your hdd before starting the installer ,  you can do it from gnome partiton editor in the admin menu of the live cd desktop ,  use manual partitonning during the install to point to the correct partitons
<swatTX> Pelo, it shows my HD as unallocated
<apo> macrobad: Dunno, you'd have to make a study :P
<kenro> macrobad:  Couldn't say, but can guess creative and/or geekfolk people (those who like to share their knowledge with others, whether or not others appreciate it) and puzzlesolvers like *nix?
<Pelo> swatTX, it doesn't mean your drive is bad,  it might just be the installer acting up , shit happens on occasion
<soundray> prettyricky: there is more than one googleearth package?
<[FT]Alex> Pelo wouldn't that kill his partition if it's still around?
<NinjaPlimsoles> sakkath: did you note the device ID of your mouse when you lsusb'ed
<BellaD> in user menu all options are ok  I am allowed to use sound devices
<cpk1> if I am running a network off a linux box and the wired nic is on 192.168.1.0 and the wireless is on 192.168.2.0 is there a way to get clients to be able to communicate from nic to nic(i think a wins server will fix this?)
<prettyricky> well not package but a list. Theres no where in there to download anything
<Pelo> swatTX, try doing   5-10 gig for / in ext3 ,  2x RAM for swap in linux-swap,  the rest for /home or how ever you want it ( you absolutely need a /home)
<macrobad> apo: kenro: I certainly do. Does it sound like a good thesis topic? ^^
<kenro> macrobad:  intelligence is congruant to creativity?
<Docfxit> prince_jammys » Tx that did it. It's in /var/log/auth.log
<Pelo> [FT]Alex, not sure I get what you are saying
<prince_jammys> Docfxit: good
<danand> steven_ - run asoundconf list again. the output of that you said was Intel. Copy that output exactly into the following command - asoundconf set-default-card name_you_got_from_asoundconf_list_command :)
<soundray> !repos > prettyricky, please read the factoid (private message) on how to enable repositories
<prettyricky> ok ty
 * NinjaPlimsoles gets frustrated
<Lasivian> I have a driver problem. The wireless driver I need doesn't work on the current kernel. Not sure where to go to try and fix it, or get a new one written. Any ideas? thanks
<steven_> danand: done
<Pelo> NinjaPlimsoles,  it happens to the best of us
<cpk1> Lasivian: what chipset do you have?
 * NinjaPlimsoles sings Its the Final Countdown by Europe
<BellaD> pelo any other Ideas?
<[FT]Alex> Pelo - me either :D his partition should still be there I think, since he hasn't touched it. but if gparted thinks his hard drive is empty, then it will overwrite his existing partition if he makes any changes
<macrobad> kenro, at least I haven't seen any chavs watching anime. ;)
<danand> steven_ - any sound?
<steven_> Nope. =(
<kenro> macrobad:  define chav...
<IanLiu> How do I install latest Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<Prefix100> theres a well good forum topic for sound
<Pelo> BellaD, just the basic trouble shooting stuff, check connecitons,  check power,  check in menu > system > prefs > sound, make sure your device is selected for all events,   type alsamixer in the terminal make sure all the levels are up and not muted
<IanLiu> is there a way to install cutting-edge apps?
<NinjaPlimsoles> kenro: likes Ford Escorts and listens to Trance cd's
<bruenig> phoenix24: report back on success/failure if you would
<matttail> Im having a problem with my keyboard and afresh install of ubuntu.  I cant type apostrophe or double quotes.  How do I fix this?
<bruenig> IanLiu: use a different distro, ubuntu is meant to be way behind
<prince_jammys> kenro: a chav is like a brit hipster
<danand> steven_ - ok try restarting alsa then try again. to restart alsa type sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<macrobad> kenro: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav Urbandictionary is good too.
<BellaD> I have done all that
<NinjaPlimsoles> kenro: they often use words like 'brap' or 'brutha' and speak like londoners, even though they live in Somerset
 * nickrud wonders how 3-9 months can be 'way behind'
<Pelo> [FT]Alex, I didn'T read that part I just read where he said the installer failed to create the swap , don't know about the rest
<BellaD> Pelo i have done all that
<IanLiu> bruenig: Thats for stability purposes?
<Pelo> nickrud,  welcome to computer time
<bruenig> IanLiu: I don't know what the excuse is
<steven_> danand: Nope, nothing.
<thesurvivorman> getdeb has pidgin 2.4
<Pelo> BellaD, any special chipset ?
<nickrud> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bruenig> IanLiu: mistrust of user competence probably
<danand> steven_ - :(
<Prefix100> steven_ - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 read that if you havnt already i guess
<thesurvivorman> some of the plugins are buggy in it
<phoenix24> bruenig: thanks a lot! working well for the few I tried.
<IanLiu> bruenig: :P ok, thanks
<kenro> NinjaPlimsoles:  Ever known a chav from Selma alabama? Or is this so exclusive to UK?
<Lasivian> cpk1: Hermes I, it works with the basic Orinoco driver, but there is no monitor mode
<prince_jammys> its a UK thing
<steven_> danand: Definitely :(
<musashi> after setting up raid 1, my computer no longer boots. it hangs for a while, resumes and then dumps to (initramfs). my system worked fine with raid set up but not mirroring. last night i did "mdadm /dev/md1 -G -n 2" or order to get it mirror. That's all i did. now it doesn't boot. any help?
<macrobad> kenro: English is not my native language, so I may not know some slight differences.
<NinjaPlimsoles> kenro: the name is exclusive, but im sure you get yobs where you live
<miticopuma> Ciao a tutti!!!
<BellaD> no used to work
<macrobad> kenro: How would you call that type of guys?
<danand> steven_ - does lsmod | grep intel give you snd-hda-intel?
<BellaD> Pelo it still worked this morning
<prince_jammys> macrobad: hipsters
<Pelo> BellaD,  have you tried booting the previous kernel see if the sound works wit that ?
<BellaD> appears as installed
<Pelo> BellaD, what havwe you dones snce this morning ?
<steven_> danand: Yep, snd_hda_intel - 263712 - 1
<BellaD> but no icon in tray
<BellaD> and no sound
<NinjaPlimsoles> Pelo: well first, i got up and had a piece of toast
<kenro> macrobad:  Frankly, I'm not up on currentish slang...
<matttail> my single qoute/double quote key is acting at an accecent make key ex: ó but the keyboard layout is set to US 104 key
<swatTX> Pelo: when manually creating the partitions do i need to specify a mount point?
<Logan> hello all
<Pelo> BellaD,  the no icon in the tray is usualy indicative that your user does not have permision to use the sound device ,  check in menu > system > admain > user,  under your username, properties,  see that that box is checked
<prettyricky> thanks guys google earth worked
<BellaD> booting previous kernel? tell me more how do I do that?
<NinjaPlimsoles> swatXT: the mountpoint is only assigned when you umount it
<NinjaPlimsoles> swatXT: all linux volumes are virtual
<swatTX> NinjaPlimsoles: thanks
<Pelo> swatTX,  at some point during the install,  you will select manual partitioning,   the step following the ones that looks liek gparted , you will be given the options to select mount points for your partitions
<danand> steven_ - i should have checked this first ... are you a member of the audio group. type groups in a terminal ... if audio is in the list you are
<Prefix100> oh btw, when you plug an ipod into ubuntu when its been in xp, do you have to format it or something?
<BellaD> As I I have stated earlier all user privilege boxes are checked
<steven_> danand: Yeah, I am.
<cpk1> Lasivian: what version orinoco driver you have?
<Logan> I have a question, i'm a noob and trying to install ubuntu 7.10 , no matter what option i select when the ubuntu boot menu apears i get a command screen saying (initramfs) any ideas, please??
<NinjaPlimsoles> Prefix100: no, but you do if it touches a Mac
<Prefix100> ahh yeah kk
<Pelo> BellaD, if it is a permission problem which i think it is , booting the previous kernel will not change the outcome, but to boot the previous kernel,   just  hit esc aftter the bios stuff when you boot, that will give you the grub boot menu,  you can select from tehre,  usualy about 4 lines down
<Sakkath> NinjaPlimsoles: 045e:008c is the id from lsusb
<Prefix100> cause my friends ipod got owned by plugging it in to my pc ^^
<Pelo> BellaD,  the user priviledged for your username, not for root,  just saying
<NinjaPlimsoles> Prefix100, lol
<[FT]Alex> quick question - is virtualisation for gaming still a bad idea?
<macrobad> kenro: Well, I am not up to it too, definitly, and rather picking up some from movies and web. At any rate, I'll presume in America these guys are called hipsters, and in UK -- charvs, and they don't watch anime or manga!
<Kl4m> [FT]Alex: Yes.
<bittin> [FT]Alex: yepp
<[FT]Alex> :(
<swatTX> Pelo:  when i create new partition I have the option for primary or logical. which do i use (sorry never done a manual install before)
<[FT]Alex> thanks guys
<Kl4m> Maybe not with hypervisors type stuff
<cpk1> wine/cedega does a good job though [FT]Alex
<NinjaPlimsoles> macrobad, geeks watch anime....... i am a geek ^^
<Kl4m> but virtualisation à la VMWare is still no
<BellaD> I will try the kernel option I have  tried so many things
<Prefix100> wine is so good
<BellaD> thanks lets see
<[FT]Alex> cpk1, yeah. I installed steam through wine but the steam community doesn't work
<Pelo> swatTX, you can only have up to 4 primary partitons on one hdd,  if you are planning to have more then that you can only have 3 primaries and the rest must be logical
<BellaD> Pelo  thank you and maybe........
<kenro> macrobad:  Sad, but true. I'm not so much weighed down like your typical 43 year old. I'm more... diffusive. To the point I'm trying to learn everything, experience everything, before I die. Who knows? I might not die.
<cpk1> [FT]Alex: did you look on wines appdb? they have a lot of workaround for problems and the status on problems for popular games
<DeLe0n> i had sound working on my hp dv6233se, then i sent it to service, they changed the mobo, and i have no sound ... i've done the possible solutions but still nothing, i have sound in Arch Linux, but not in ubuntu... any suggestions?
<Prefix100> [FT]Alex, yeah i had that until i got wine from winehq site instad of the package manager
<NinjaPlimsoles> Pelo: good practice to use logical for swap?
 * Pelo beats the floodbots to a bloody pulp
<rhineheart_m> is it possible to set SSL redirection to local IP using apache2?
<Logan> So can anybody help?? Please
<bittin> but [FT]Alex u can play linux games even if i know sometimes its fun playing with friends :P
<Pelo> NinjaPlimsoles, by default  ubuntu installs the swap as logical , I do the same
<danand> steven_ - the only thing i can suggest (other than crying) is to look at that link and work through that ... or search for your sound chip on google and see if the ubuntu forums turn anything up - sorry - kinda out of ideas. Tried all I know :(
<bittin> and iam also misses Steam in osx :(
<Prefix100> Logan check the cd interity its like the 4th option or something from the boot cd
<[FT]Alex> Prefix100 you got IM working in steam?
<che> i installed realplayer 10 GOLD yesterday but i wanna uninstall today i can't find in package manager how to uninstall it
<Logan> will do cheers
<macrobad> NinjaPlimsoles: Do I have to watch anime so that I could be called geek? ^^
<Prefix100> steam friends?
<steven_> danand: Haha, I'll see if crying works THEN the URL. Thanks for all the help though. =)
<Prefix100> its a bit tempermental
<kenro> macrobad:  What country you in?
<linuxbomb> I was just in the gentoo room and they told me to type sudo emerge -avD kde-base/kdebase-startkde:kde-4 for kde4 is this right?
<NinjaPlimsoles> macrobad: nah, you can get the title other ways... like compiling a kernel while drunk
<Prefix100> but i type something then close the window then when they reply i get it in like 5 mins or something
<Pelo> che, did you install real player from a .bin file ? you'll need to rip it out of your system the hardway,  by deleting the correct files
<macrobad> kenro: I would have never guessed your age. Finland, but I am originally from Russia.
<geek> linuxbomb: for KDE4 on
<danand> steven_ - np. sorry we can't get it to work - luck though :)
<[FT]Alex> bittin - :p I've been playing tux racer all day since I got direct rendering working
<geek> ubuntu, no
<soundray> linuxbomb: not on Ubuntu, no
<alesan> hi which program can I use to write some text on a PDF file and then save the newly created pdf? I tired pdfedit but for some reasons it is very slow and does not work well on my pdf files
<swatTX> Pelo, to use the rest of the space for the /home folder do i need to specify /home as the mount point on that partition?
<bittin> [FT]Alex: haha ;) u play counter-strike in steam?
<Pelo> swatTX, yes
<che> pelo: yeah i installed bin file on my /usr/local/RealPlayer how to delete that files ?
<linuxbomb> soundray, it says command not found should I get rid of the sudo?
<Prefix100> lol i got wine to get my old steam account going _just_ to play audio surf :)
 * NinjaPlimsoles hides from the .bin file
<soundray> alesan: none of the free programs work very well yet. Try flpsed. I got best results by importing PDFs into kword
<[FT]Alex> bittin - I mostly play tf2. a few friends from my clan tried css one day and got absolutely destroyed
<Pelo> che, sudo rm /usr/local/RealPlayer
<hischild> Prefix100, audiosurf is amazing <3
<sergevn> does anyone have any experience with xvmc and mplayer?
<alesan> soundray: interesting. thanks.
<Prefix100> felt bad dirtying my linux command center with windows apps :'(
<sergevn> trying to play 1080p on 8800GT
<bittin> [FT]Alex: ah then it was nothing but Urban Terror is kinda like cs 1.6 :P
<Prefix100> =D
<steven_> danand: On a side note, I didn't really think about system BIOS. Let's try that out. ;) BRB.
<alesan> soundray: what about non free programs? is there something?
<Logan> Hey Prefix100, i tried that but got the (initramfs) again does this mean the cd is damaged, i've treid four different ones and keep getting the same thing but the right image is on the desktop, so can't understand?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Prefix100, lol command center? :P
<soundray> linuxbomb: emerge is not for ubuntu
<[FT]Alex> I'll check it out, bittin. cheers
<kenro> macrobad:  Fountain of youth, til time itself catches up with you, is to never marry, never specialize. :) Works wonders in your ineffibility. :)
<macrobad> NinjaPlimsoles: last time I have touched a machine being drunken, I managed to format Dad's flash drive with lots of important info... So, I'd better find other ways, yeah! =)
<Prefix100> redownload the image Logan maybe
<soundray> alesan: I think you can run Adobe Acrobat through wine.
<bittin> [FT]Alex: http://www.urbanterror.net/news.php but dunno
 * Pelo wonders why we need 3 floodbots
<alesan> soundray: you mean the writer
<gribouille> hi
<NinjaPlimsoles> macrobad: the title 'supergeek' can only be achieved by owning all of the Guyver series on original VHS or Laserdisc :P
<bittin> its fun anyways :
 * hischild explains so that when one goes crazy they have 2 to stop him
<bittin> Hello
<Lasivian> cpk1: sorry talking to the dev folks about it. I don't know the orinoco version, but it lacks monitor mode
<Prefix100> and if that doesnt work out for you order some cds from the site
<nickrud> they hand off to one another, when they're working right
<Prefix100> i think they are free?
<Logan> hoping not to do that but, hey i got time to spare, it will be worth it, to get rid of windows...
<Lasivian> it does "work" tho, but I have to add the details by hand
<soundray> alesan: I mean Adobe Acrobat (as opposed to Adobe Reader)
<Prefix100> yeah lol
<gribouille> when I type dpkg --list, I get the line "Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<gribouille> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<gribouille> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)". what does it mean ?
<alesan> ok thanks soundray
<joomlaNEWBIE> is ubuntu beta out yet?
<joomlaNEWBIE> 8.04
<macrobad> kenro: Couldn't agree more.
<hischild> LjL, lawl
<Pelo> gribouille, type man dpkg for more info on that command
<LjL> happy? pfff
<Logan> well off talk soon, thanks for your help, regards
<J-Unit> were can i find a .deb of gnomebaker?
<swatTX> Pelo, i must have screwed something up... got the same error message when trying to do the manual install as well. thanks for your help. I'm sure i'll try again in a few months after the frustration settles.
<Logan> exit
<Logan> o, lol never mind
<alesan> soundray: is there a koffice component more like "OO draw" or "corel draw" than kword?
<hischild> LjL, no :( i was having such a nice conversation with those 2 bots
<nickrud> lol LjL they are only bots ;)
<macrobad> NinjaPlimsoles: :P
<gribouille> Pelo, I did it already, but it is not explained
<Prefix100> and yeah hischild, play 'the who, my generation' - its soooooo good
<kenro> Who mentioned the Guyver?
<Pelo> swatTX, did you partiton from within the installer ?  go back to the desktp and do it one partiton at a time , using gparted
<Prefix100> cya logan
<hischild> Prefix100, does that fall under metal? :-)
<Pelo> gribouille, what are you trying to acheive with this command ?
<swatTX> Pelo, GParted showed my HD as all unallocated
<NinjaPlimsoles> Prefix100: play - Its the Final Countdown by Europe... its AMAZING :D
<che> pelo: it gives me like this message " cannot remove `/usr/local/RealPlayer': Is a directory "
<Prefix100> lol ^^
<soundray> alesan: I think there is one called Karbon14, but I haven't tried it
<gribouille> Pelo, I just want to understand how it works
<Prefix100> ive only had it for under 3 hours =D
<LjL> Pelo: there are three because if one fails when a dangerous mode is set on the channel, it's disaster, as well as because they need to work even when the network is split (actually, specifically when it's split)
<D-Unit> were can i get a .deb of gnomebaker/
<D-Unit> for feisty
<Pelo> swatTX, what else is suppose to be on it ?
<kenro> NinjaPlimsoles:  I haven't got around to reading that one yet...
<alesan> thanks soundray
<cpk1> Lasivian: well I am looking at a *news flash* dated 2004 that says the cvs version supports monitor and I hope that it would have made it out of cvs by now =)
<Pelo> che,  sudo rm -f /path...
<joomlaNEWBIE> is there anyway I can put ubuntu 8.04 live cd on a flash drive
<joomlaNEWBIE> and install it with tthat?
<soundray> !hardy | joomlaNEWBIE
<ubotu> joomlaNEWBIE: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Pelo> che,  or it might be  sudo rm -r ,  I can't remember
<icesword> ! logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<joomlaNEWBIE> oops I just exited my irc...
<NinjaPlimsoles> gribouille, use sudo apt-cache pkgnames
<joomlaNEWBIE> I think someone answered my question..
<joomlaNEWBIE> ?
<soundray> !hardy | joomlaNEWBIE
<alesan> do we already have the name of the successor of hardy?
<prettyricky> Why is it that the screen flickers alot when opening googleearth?
<joomlaNEWBIE> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Prefix100> I hope hardy comes out on the 2nd of april
<swatTX> Pelo, not sure how it got formatted in the first place. it shows blank now. I was trying to do a fresh install
<Pelo> prettyricky, cause googleearth is a demanding app
<kenro> WHAT!!! buntu 8 is still Alpha!?
<Prefix100> that would be the sweetest thing to wake up to on my birthday ^^
<Pelo> swatTX, is it suppose to be empty ?
<kenro> AAARRGH!!! Is THAT why my kernel is so f*ked?
<sergevn> does anybody know how to install mplayer with xvmc support?
<Docfxit> I can't find a log in any file within /var/log/*.* of a startup script called sharex11vnc. Any idea how I can turn logging on for startup scripts?
<hischild> kenro, chill out man
<Kl4m> kenro: Ubuntu comes out every 6 months, so after 7.10 it's 8.04, hence april
<Pelo> swatTX, join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<NinjaPlimsoles> kenro: and theyre also putting some AMAZING stuff in it, like another brown theme...............erm........a text editor?
<che> pelo: sudo rm -r is worked, thank you man appreciated !!!
<[FT]Alex> ooooooooooooooh gui or console text editor?
<soundray> Docfxit: in Linux shells, *.* means something different than in DOS
<plux> NinjaPlimsoles: no a pink theme actually. :P
<mike5805> hi all i have a quick question, im using ubuntu server and i need find all the files that are 10 days old and move them into another directory, so i type find -atime -1 | cp -r directory, its not working it gives me the error "missing destination file operand after directory" i think its an easy fix but i can figure out
<NinjaPlimsoles> [FT]Alex, its a ubuntu-made version of Vim, called Vimto :P
<captine> hi there.  i am pretty new to ubuntu and tried installing the xfce desktop last night.  now i cannot add or remove applications something went wrong
<levander> I see where I can print to a postscript file.  Can I also print to a pdf?  Nobody uses postscript.
<captine> get an error message when typing apt-get install -r
<Prefix100> aww wow
<Docfxit> soundray » How would I select all files in /var/log ?¿
<Prefix100> wimto
<[FT]Alex> NinjaPlimsoles is it purple? does it come with a funny poem?
<captine> i mean -f
<Prefix100> god that drinks rocks so much
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine: have you tried sudo?
<captine> yip
<Prefix100> vimto*
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, sudo is how i was doing it
<soundray> mike5805: man xargs. Also, use mtime and the correct argument
<kenro> NinjaPlimsoles:  I'd as soon settle for a working wlan. And fully configurable plasma. Make it dupl kicker. Yeah. Hell, bring back kicker while you're at it.
<soundray> Docfxit: /var/log/*
<NinjaPlimsoles> [FT]Alex, when you open it Purple Ronnie does a dance on your screen
<alesan> levander: almost every unix app that wants to print uses postscript ;)
<Docfxit> soundray » Tx
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, can i send you the error message in private window?
<captine> not sure about rules for pasting into channel
<mike5805> sound ray, what do you mean correct argument, i know what an argument is but which is wrong
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sure
<gralco> how do i get rid of that change in shade of color at the background of the 3d cube
<ElChado> Hi, brand new to Ubuntu 7.10 -- I can't get any sound. I can play videos, but no sound comes out, volume is up and not muted. Any help?
<prettyricky> is there anyway to correct the flckering in google earth?>
<windio00> a corporate head at my work gave a talk where he asked us to email ideas to save money and i was wondering, since im not an IT person, how would i go about convincing him to switch over to linux would be the best bet?  are there studies/articles i could use to convince?
<hischild> !intelhda | ElChado  (that might be of help)
<Prefix100> ElChado, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ubotu> ElChado  (that might be of help): For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<macrobad> Dpcfxit: search for "verbose" switches in documentation, and turn it on. However, it would most likely not appear in the logs, and you'll still have to find another way to view the messages.
<soundray> mike5805: -atime -1 means "all files that have been accessed since yesterday"
<dxdt> windio00: Check out slashdot, they have had a lot of those, including I think one the other day
<captine>  * Starting DHCP D-Bus daemon dhcdbd                                            invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcdbd, action "start" failed.
<captine> dpkg: error processing dhcdbd (--configure):
<captine>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<captine> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of network-manager:
<captine>  network-manager depends on dhcdbd (>= 1.12-2); however:
<captine>   Package dhcdbd is not configured yet.
<captine> dpkg: error processing network-manager (--configure):
<captine>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
 * NinjaPlimsoles is in shame that hes on the Ubuntu linux channel on a Windows install...and promtly hides
<captine> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of network-manager-gnome:
<windio00> dxdt, thanks :)
<captine>  network-manager-gnome depends on network-manager (>= 0.6.5); however:
<hischild> !pastebin | captine
<ubotu> captine: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<captine>   Package network-manager is not configured yet.
<captine> dpkg: error processing network-manager-gnome (--configure):
<captine>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<captine> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mike5805> o yea sorry that was a typo, good call though and thanks
<captine>  dhcdbd
<dxdt> oh noes... he is stuck until the buffer empties
<hischild> where is flootbot :(
<captine>  network-manager
<Docfxit> soundray » How would I also parse all sub directories
<AndrewB> captine: please use pastebin
<captine>  network-manager-gnome
<captine> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hischild> <3 LjL
<macrobad> Docfxit: Or rather, it would appear in some logs, but one cannot tell which ones beforehand.
<captine> AndrewB, my apologies.  i was trying to do it into a private chat
<soundray> Docfxit: depends on the command
<LjL> you deserved it for complaining about the floodbots
<Docfxit> macrobad » Tx I'll look
<yago> hi, I have an intel 82852/855GM and Kubuntu 7.10. can I run compiz-fusion?
<AndrewB> np captine
<kenro> So let me get this straight. Ubuntu's release numbers are version number . month of release?
<Instabin> Has any one here installed synergy?
<hischild> LjL, i was't complaining, i love them! i was having such a nice conv :(
<LjL> hischild: well the ones who were complaining
<NinjaPlimsoles> kenro: yes, so 8.14 will be released when?
<hischild> LjL, ah lol ... i c
<LjL> kenro: no, year, month
<macrobad> kenro: year.month
<[FT]Alex> kenro - release numbers are year.month
<macrobad> @LjL: you are faster
<Instabin> Is there a way to have it start by it self
<alesan> soundray: when I try to open my pdf with flpsed,  get an error: exec: No such file or directory Please install ghostscript and make sure 'gs' is in the PATH. of course ghostscript is installed and gs is in /usr/bin
<D-Unit> wen i download sumtin thru apt-get in terminal or synaptic it downloads .debs b4 installing them...were does it install them again?
<NinjaPlimsoles> D-Unit, everywhere
<`David> ok
<kenro> LjL:  So having started in 2001, it only worked out that way...
<soundray> !session | Instabin
<ubotu> Instabin: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<D-Unit> NinjaPlimsoles, it was sumtin var/apt or sumtin lke that im lookin for
<alesan> soundray: and kword actually converts the pdf in a kword document, that is quite nice, but not what I want.
<`David> i have my dial-up set up but when i click on the network icon and select it it doesnt do anything
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, the full error is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58551/ i think
<phoenix5002> so when in april will Hardy be released?  start of the month?
<dxdt> D-Unit: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Instabin> soundray: i need it to start before i login
<kikr> does anyone know why firefox keeps freezing whenever i click on a link to open a popup?
<dxdt> D-Unit: Is that what you were looking for?
<Lasivian> cpk1: i've tried to compile the CVS version, but it won't work with the current kernel
<`David> and i have gnome-ppp archived on a cd but i can't figure out how to extract and compile
<D-Unit> dxdt, k, thx, i think so
<Prefix100> Second of april! (imah hoping.)
<Lasivian> cpk1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583426
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, your trying to clean dependencies?
<`David> help someone?
<A_arthur_N> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has some experience with "parted".  I just partitioned my drive (for a reinstall), I used gparted on the live-cd and resized and formatted some partitions.  Now when I try to install all the partitions are missing (just says unallocated).  This is strange since I just installed windows fine on the first partition.  When I go into CLI and enter parted the output for print is "Error: Can't have overlapping partitions."..
<A_arthur_N> . any ideas?
<Prefix100> why do you use dial up david :<
<Prefix100> =D
<Instabin> its a program called synergy it allows me to use 2 monitors, 2 computers, and one keyboard and mouse
<NinjaPlimsoles> `David, is it a standard Linux source tar?
<windio00> dxdt:  i did a search and the article that popped up was that an ubuntu dell computer is $225 more than a windows :)  http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/07/10/2354207.shtml
<icesword> k
<D-Unit> dxdt, ya it was wat i was lookin for
<`David> i dont even know
<dxdt> windio00: yeah but that is just one case, and there are a lot of studies and things.  Pluse, I think that may have been an error that got fixed eventually or something
<D-Unit> dxdt, i can copy those to usb flash drive and install on a non networked ubuntu comp, right?
<`David> i've been doign this for 4 hours
<phoenix5002> I currently have the same drivers for my video card that Ubuntu gave me upon install.  But, I'm going to upgrade them.  Just wondering if something went wrong how could I get back to my driver state NOW.?  could I just reconfigure X and it will reset?
<macrobad> `David: if you are using gnome-ppp, it is based on console wvdial. So, you may try to connect with it instead. But first, try typing gnome-ppp in console, and tell us the output.
<soundray> alesan: strange about the gs -- don't know what to advise, sorry
<D-Unit> dxdt, im trying to get gnomebaker to work on another comp
<`David> and i still can't connect to the internet with ubuntu
<Instabin> windio00: its cheaper if you build your own
<`David> i'm on windows xp right now
<kenro> if anyone cares, I is afk
<dxdt> D-Unit: technically, yeah, but you have to make sure you get all of the dependencies.  A lot of times one .deb will rely on 2 or 3 others.
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, i think so.  i got a similar error when installing applications or trying to remove them.  it would not work
<icesword> $225=1995 RMB
<[FT]Alex> I'm also going away kenro. COINCIDENCE!
<[FT]Alex> back later probably :p
<Prefix100> lol
<D-Unit> dxdt, but the dependencies are also located there, right?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, try sudo apt-get -f install
<D-Unit> dxdt, the dependencies are other .debs, right?
<dxdt> D-Unit: should be, just make sure you get them all.  I think.  I've never tried.
<windio00> Instabin, walmart has some cheap ones . . .
<smacky> when i type this ..this is what i get why    sudo chmod +x /mkiso
<smacky> chmod: cannot access `/mkiso': No such file or directory
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, same message
<D-Unit> dxdt, well ill try it out
<soundray> Instabin: you need to configure gdm to start it then. Sorry, can't help with the detail
<Instabin> windio00: you could build a better one for the memory
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, something is wron with dhcpd d-bus daemon -- whatever that is
<Instabin> windio00: you could build a better one for the money... sorry
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine: yeah gimme a tick
<macrobad> `David: It is problematic to troubleshot anything virtually. Starting gnome-ppp from terminal and then attempting to connect would give you some error messages to the terminal.
<windio00> Instabin, for $299?
<Instabin> windio00: yep
<Instabin> windio00: www.newegg.com
<Docfxit> macrobad » I found "-verbose" as a command line option. I added it to the command line. I'm remote into the box now so I can't test it. Next time I'm in front of the machine I'll test it.
<icesword> windio00, i don't believe it,$299=dell ubuntu laptop?
<smacky> chmod: cannot access `/mkiso': No such file or directory
<Prefix100> whats that £150?
<Sakkath> does ubuntu come w/gnome-ppp
<Instabin> windio00: but If i would build a new computer it wouldnt be 299 pos
<windio00> icesword, no they were saying $299 more for the computer
<soundray> smacky: that's because you don't have a file mkiso in your root (/) directory
<windio00> Instabin, i was going to say, if i went to newegg i wouldnt be spending @499
<smacky> I just build a amd quad for under 300 us dollars
<icesword> windio00, so what is the total price
<alesan> is there a fltk-2.x on Ubuntu?
<windio00> Instabin, $299
<cpk1> Lasivian: this looks like it might have source patched for 2.6 http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/ORINOCO_MONITOR_and_KISMET_HOWTO
<macrobad> Docfxit: that program might send errors to its own log file, defined elsewhere. If you are lucky, it is placed in /var/log/messages/sharex11vnc/
<smacky> soundray i save it in my home folder
<Instabin> windio00: LOL you never know some people still use celerons LOL!!
<windio00> icesword, dont know i think you mixed up two of my conversations
<icesword> OHHH
<soundray> smacky: try ~/mkiso then
<Docfxit> macrobad » no telling. I'll have to see if I can find it.
<mynyml> would anyone know why my SD card is mounted read only? this just started happening now
<Instabin> windio00: the realy dumb ones buy the dells with 256mgs of ram on special
<A_arthur_N> any help with my partition problem?  anyone ever have a similar problem?
<Docfxit> macrobad » Tx for your help.
<windio00> Instabin, i was stupid and stole one with 256mb wasnt worth it
<macrobad> Docfxit: You're welcome.
<fabri> hi i´ve followed two tutorials trying to get ati fxglr to work and cant
<fabri> i´m just trying to get the nicer desktop features
<Prefix100> going /afk to watch lost
<Instabin> windio00: LOL stealing is not worth the risk...
<fabri> but it leeps saying composite not available
<smacky> soundray now i get chmod: missing operand after `/mkiso'
<smacky> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<smacky> smacky@desktop:~$
<darkcrab> stole one?
<windio00> Instabin, not for 256 mb of ram it isnt
<posr> Who now hacking channle pls?
<fabri> would anyone help me?
<posr> know
<Instabin> windio00: I have one computer w/ vista and one with ubuntu 7.10
<posr> fabri what your problem?
<fabri> ati drivers
<soundray> smacky: what's the exact command you're entering?
<fabri> and realtek sound drivers
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, this will be a pain in the arse :P
<posr> ok ask me i try to help
<bittin> posr: evil or good hackers?
<posr> fabri
<Instabin> vista is a 3700 with 1.5 gb ram and ubuntu is a 2800 with 768mg ram
<fabri> posr: i have installed the fglrx
<posr> bittin evil
<posr> :D
<smacky> smacky@desktop:~$ sudo chmod /mkiso
<fabri> following the insturctions
<windio00> Instabin, ive got one with xp pro and two with debian
<bittin> posr: they are kinda secret =D
<fabri> posr: but couldnt get it to work
<osotogari> Running ubuntu fiesty on a server at home,  I want to SSH into it but whenever i do this at the command line i get a timeout error. However if I use ubuntu's built in "connect to server" utility I can connect to my home machine no problem and browse my file system. Anyone come across this before?
<posr> :D
<Instabin> windio00: do you use synergy
<posr> fabri whait 1 sec
<fabri> ok thanks!
<darkcrab> how long will it be until hardy comes out
<windio00> Instabin, nope
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, nice.
<windio00> Instabin, i just ssh in usually
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, is this for wireless internet?
<Instabin> windio00: its a great program if you have the extra monitors
<windio00> Instabin, yep i do
<posr> fabri i never been using fglrx i hope this help u http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx
<yago> does anyone know how to install Compiz-fusion?
<soundray> smacky: what are you trying to do?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, why do i always mess things up so badly.  I recently installed the wifi, but using the restricted drivers gui
<smacky> <sound> I got the iso script save it in my home folder as a tesxt file
<mukiex> Is it possible to get the full resolution/refresh rate/timing information of the resolution you're currently running?
<Instabin> windio00: I have 2 monitors and one keyboard and mouse it moves from my vista to my ubunut
<windio00> Instabin, i got all my company's crts they were throwing out
<oddalot> compiz-fusion is installed by default on 7.10
<fabri> posr: thanks i´ll read it, will be the third tutorial... also
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, the error arrose when i installed xfce
<posr> bittin ok can u give me a good hackers channel ? :D
<oddalot> just install the manager thingy
<oddalot> and it runs
<fabri> posr: do you know anything about the realtek hd audio drives?
<posr> fabri good luck :)
<fabri> posr: drivers, i can´t get no sound either
<soundray> smacky: you want to make it executable? 'chmod +x ~/mkiso'
<posr> fabri alsa driver come defult with system and sound should work
<Sakkath> after you add/uncoment a source, is apt-get update the way to update cache, etc?
<fabri> posr: it won´t work
<Instabin> windio00: did you ever see what synergy does...
<bittin> posr: don't got any
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sudo lsmod | grep dhcbdb
<fabri> posr: i have it on, it loads the drivers, and everything, but doesnt sound
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, i now cannot install or remove any applications with apt
<bittin>  /j #evilhackers
<smacky> dont i have to do sudo mv mkiso /usr/bin ???
<bittin> :D
<posr> fabri hmm 1 sec pls
<bittin> lol
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, no output
<posr> bittin :(
<osotogari> Running ubuntu fiesty on a server at home,  I want to SSH into it but whenever i do this at the command line i get a timeout error. However if I use ubuntu's built in "connect to server" utility I can connect to my home machine no problem and browse my file system. Anyone come across this before?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, interesting
<c0rr> posr: #/dev/null
<soundray> smacky: you can do that afterwards if you want
<Instabin> windio00: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=784226351652320310&q=synergy&total=5307&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2
<soundray> smacky: better to put it in /usr/local/bin though
<bastid_raZor> osotogari; are you sure your isp isn't blocking ports 23? mine are i have to forward 23 and 22 and 80
<xobius> yago, you only have to install gnome-compiz-manager and emerald, if you want more effects
<tony__> I am a newbie and have a question about Compiz.
<smacky> now i got a blinking >
<Jordan_U> osotogari, Do you have openssh-server installed?
<bastid_raZor> osotogari; also if you're behind a router you'll have to forward 23 or 22 to that box
<windio00> Instabin, looks interesting kinda like a dual monitor thing
<icesword> k
<icesword> ! virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<posr> c0rr in that channel are people are dead :D
<icesword> hehe
<posr> thanks
<soundray> smacky: do a Ctrl-C and type it correctly next time
<Instabin> windio00: yes except with 2 computers
<macrobad> osotogari: Do you choose ssh in connect to setver dialog?
<alesan> soundray: flpsed 0.61, not the old 0.3xx included in ubuntu, is very nice
<alesan> I had to compile fltk 2.x and flpsed anyway
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, basically dhcdbd is a dbus interface for dhclient for Networkmanager to control NIC's
<posr> Who know a channel where i cen get a help about hacking i need to do a big trouble :)
<soundray> alesan: good to know, thx
<LjL> !channels > posr    (posr, see the private message from Ubotu)
<NinjaPlimsoles> posr: are you gonna be hunting Wabbits?
<darkcrab> http://www.2600.com/
<posr> LjL ubotu he is drunk :(
<posr> thanks
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, my network is working fine, as i am on internet chatting. so what could the problem be?
<nicolas_> some body know if exist one mini linux for motorola v3?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, should i try removing the wifi device?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, are you on wifi?
<captine> no.  using cord
<nicolas_> hi!! existe mini linux distribution for motorola v3 phone?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, installed wifi as i will be touring soon and need  wifi for the youth hostels i will be in
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, and the WiFi card works? changing to Xfce gave you this error?
<arrrghhh> ok, so i have an ssh server running on my machine.  if my friend has an account on this machine, what permissions do they need to access ssh?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, had not tested connecting to a network.  the card did pick up the networks within my apartment area
<icesword> !pgp key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !gpg key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<windio00> Instabin, not sure if it would work though, i have two different keyboard layouts
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, well the fact it picked up the networks means its probably working ok
<Ezra> here's a doosie: why is there so much more difficult to install shared printer in kubuntu than with the default gnome desktop?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, the error arose when installing xfce.  it must have been doing some network manager installation
<posr> when ubuntu goes out with new version?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, relink that error dump, ive lost it lol
<NinjaPlimsoles> posr: 8.04
<posr> NinjaPlimsoles thanks but when date?
<NinjaPlimsoles> posr: Ubuntu versioning = year/date
<NinjaPlimsoles> posr: April 2008
<posr> NinjaPlimsoles thanks u realy help
<NinjaPlimsoles> posr: so in future, if you just look at the next version number, its the release date
<sendsend> hi guys
<posr> NinjaPlimsoles :) ok
<posr> hi
<Azodon> looking for a way to see GPU Temp. Is there a program in 7.10? ( my current ver)
<hw00djohn> anyone have any idea as to why my sound would stop working?
<c0rr> GPU?
<osotogari> @bastid_raZor: I have the ssh server listening on port 2266 which is forwarded to my router
<theunixgeek> I love the message that pops up when you run GParted without sudo: "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it."
<theunixgeek> :P
<theunixgeek> It's awesome!
<Azodon> Grafix Card Nvidia
<Fishscene> lol, Geek
<osotogari> @ Jordan_U: Yes i installed openssh-server
<osotogari> @macrobad: Yes I choose ssh to connect to in the server dialog
<NinjaPlimsoles> theunixgeek: do you think Hans Blix sanctioned that userland msg? :P
<cpk1> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the liboggflac3 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.  how does one go about manually fixing a package?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58551/
<techqbert> any1 in here get apache2 working on verizon fios on non-80 port and still have good upload/download speeds?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sudo apt-get autoremove
<smacky> soundray i got it install thank you
<macrobad> osotogari, could it be that you attempt to establish two simultaneous connections: one from CLI, and one from GUI?
<icesword> k
<prettyricky> hey guys when Installing google earth where in the world does it install cause I cant see it anywhere
<posr> Who can help me pwnd one web site? i work for that one week and now i need a good help who knows about ftp passwords
<tripppy> hi, im booting up my laptop 7.10 installed, about 1/3rd of load bar, it reboots, then boots into ubuntu succesfully
<posr> pls
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, it is removing libgsf-gnome-1-114
<osotogari> @ macrobad: the CLI attempt just times outs with the following error :ssh: <ipaddress>:<port>: Name or service not known
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, righty ho, let it do that
<macrobad> osotogari: If I were you, I'd try to sniff somehow for the command Gnome uses to connect you to the server. For example, 'ps -ef | grep ssh' after the connection is established may provide you with this information.
<bazhang> posr: wrong channel for that
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, what country you from?  am thinking england or something.
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, how did you guess?
<osotogari> @microbad: Ill give it a try
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, the righty o stuff.  anyhow, i got the same error message\
<Sakkath> is gnome-ppp installed by default? can you install from livecd?
<kenro> Hey! Who you calling a posr?
<DrBeaverhausen> Trying to install wine update and keep getting error message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DrBeaverhausen> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  What do I do?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, now do sudo apt-cache showpkg dhcdbd
<kenro> DrBeaverhausen: yer krazi
<bazhang> DrBeaverhausen: run the command it suggests
<orudie> i'm in putty logged in as administrative user, trying to create a directory and it says permission denied
<orudie> anyone konws why ?
<bazhang> kenro please stop
<macrobad> osotogari: Oh, yes, please! I have the same problem here now! o_O
<DrBeaverhausen> Ok
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58554/
<osotogari> @microbad: strangeness
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, try reinstalling uit
<kenro> bazhang: Granted, due to my antipathy to typing, that didn't cum ot rite... I'll shut up.
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, *it
<DrBeaverhausen> OK, how do I make myself a superuser
<biggahed> hello there. Ive got a notebook which has a hotkey to disable/enable bluetooth/wireless and id like to know how to manually setup those, as theyre not working. Any clues would be welcome :)
<bazhang> sudo DrBeaverhausen
<mudasobwa> hello
<DrBeaverhausen> put sudo before that command?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, how.  normal apt-get or something else?
<polishpaul_> yoink.. help.. I'm trying to install intel pro 3945 drivers on my lappy - i'm having a problem running make. i followed http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html to get started with make
<bazhang> yes DrBeaverhausen
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sudo apt-get install dhcdbd
<mudasobwa> comment puis-je installer vista et ubuntu,s'il vous plait ?
<polishpaul_> but when i run make i get tons of errors
<bazhang> mudasobwa: can you speak english please
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, get the same error as first one
<orudie> i'm in putty logged in as administrative user, trying to create a directory and it says permission denied, anyone knows shy?
<orudie> why
<kenro> Besides, DrBeaverhausen  is trolling enough for both o us.
<bazhang> polishpaul_: that should be in the restricted drivers manager no need to compile
<mudasobwa> how can I use vista and ubuntu, please ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, god damn network drivers
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, let me rethink, hold on
<legend2440> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<polishpaul_> bazhang, the only thing that i see is my nvidia drivers for the restricted
<bazhang> mudasobwa: you want to dual boot? which is installed first vista or ubuntu
<polishpaul_> bazhang, how would i enable the wifi drivers?
<bazhang> polishpaul_: make sure the hardware switch for that card is set to on
<mudasobwa> first vista
<polishpaul_> it is
<darkcrab> i could be wrong, but since vista is NTFS, if its installed first, when you installed ubuntu ubuntu will resize the partition for you, and then install itself in the empty space. I have xp and that is what I did.
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, this is what annoys me about Linux, its telling you theres a dependency issue but apt-get install -f wont fix the damn problem
<bazhang> mudasobwa: just put in the ubuntu livecd; it will see the vista install and ask you if you want to resize the drive during installation
<mudasobwa> cool
<bazhang> polishpaul_: are you using gutsy?
<darkcrab> Ninja, you have to add reponsitories.
<orudie> why cant i make a directory in putty with the same user i use in console ?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, let me try remove the wifi drivers etc.
<NinjaPlimsoles> mudasobwa: remember, you can DEFLATE a partition, but not ENFLATE it, so make sure its the size you want before creating the partition
<polishpaul_> bahzang, yes 7.1  i used this to get started = http://intellinuxwireless.org/index.php?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<mudasobwa> thks
<darkcrab> yea, and dont shrink a partition too much
<orudie> someone please help,... why cant i make a directory in putty with the same user i use in console ?
<Ezra> hw00djohn:try checking out your etc\modprobe.d\alsa-base file.......maybe you've upgraded something and changed it inadvertedly
<bazhang> polishpaul_: intel 3945 is supported in gutsy out of the box; open a terminal and type ifconfig please
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, does sudo mkdir work?
 * NinjaPlimsoles has terrible pain from a wisdom tooth thats deciding to blow open his gum with C4
<polishpaul_> bazhang, I See only eth0 and lo eht0 is my wired
<orudie> ninja yes :)
<orudie> thanx man
<jacob_> is there a resume templates in open office?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, no problem mate :)
<bazhang> polishpaul_: what kernel do you have; please type uname -r in the terminal
<jacob_> ...like microsoft word?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, 2.6.22-14-generic
<NinjaPlimsoles> polishpaul_, oh dear
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, let me restart in a bit.  who knows.  maybe the windows solution will work
<bazhang> jacob_: there are tons of free templates that you can download off the web in that format that open office will deal with; not sure if they come by default however
<polishpaul_> ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, basically, its a dependency problem. something isnt configured somewhere
<zioroboco> Sorry, does anyone know how to connect to an IRC server that isn't in the list using Xchat?
<orudie> if i see a file on some website, how can i download it using console ?
<biggahed> hello there. Ive got a notebook which has a hotkey to disable/enable bluetooth/wireless and id like to know how to manually setup those, as theyre not working. Any help would be welcome
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, but how do you fix a dependency mismatch when it gives you an error about that package before doing anything? yum! anomalous loop!
<Dr_willis_> zioroboco,  add iot to the list or use the /server whatever command
<timbounceback> zioroboco: i think theres an add option there
<yaro> I am having trouble using GTK+'s dev libraries. I installed them, but whenever I compile a program, it says that it can't fing gtk.h.
<legend2440> jacob_: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/SunTemplatepack_1
<NinjaPlimsoles> zioroboco, click 'New' in the server list
<orudie> bazhang: if i see some file on some website how can i download it through terminal ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, i would hazard a guess that Xfce doesnt handle NIC configuration the same as Ubuntu
<bazhang> orudie: use the command wget
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, and now i cannot remove it, as it keeps giving that error.
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, yay for infinite loops
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, is there a way to re-install a config without loseing stuff like email etc?  like a repair?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, not without fixing this damn dhcbdb error
<polishpaul_> bazhang, 2.6.22-14-generic is my kernel
<BellaD> just reinstalled alsa as recommanded lost the desktop reinstalled the desktop but no sound
<cube> how do you list your system specs?
<tyguaike> hello good moming
<ricardoromao> Hello, someone knows what happens with my Ubuntu, when I move the mouse, they make a noise, if I stop move, the noise goes away
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sudo dmesg | grep dhcbdb
<cube> ricardoromao its your onboard sound i bet
<orudie> bazhang: trying to download phpBB-3.0.0.tar.bz2 from http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/olympus.php how would this command look like ?
<polishpaul_> cube, cat /proc/cpuinfo , or /proc/meminfo
<ricardoromao> cube: yes, is a Asus K8u-x MB
<BellaD> just reinstalled alsa as advised lost the desktop reinstalled the desktop but no sound
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, nothing
<Ezra> ricardoromao: laptop?
<cube> thankyou polishpaul
<mudasobwa> how to use voice on yahoo messeger ?
<ricardoromao> cube: no, desktop
<bazhang> polishpaul_: you have done something added something outside of normal ubuntu software? how about trying to put in a live cd of gutsy and booting from that and see if it can see your wireless
<ader10> Does anybody know of any software similar to audacity? Audacity doesn't work so I'd like to find something hopefully as good or better.
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, would help if i spelt it correctly lol sudo dmesg | grep dhcdbd
 * Dr_willis_ wonders why Audacity dosent work.
<ricardoromao> Ezra: sorry, desktop
<cube> ricardo i have a asus l1n64 and my onboard sound does the same thing
<polishpaul_> bazhang, the only thing i did after install was to allow the restricted drivers for my nvidia card.. applied all patches.. is it not the latest kernel?
<cube> i use a usb device and the sound is clean
<Ezra> ader10: you should check out ardour. that is if it's a daw you're after
<tyguaike> good moring
<ricardoromao> cube: i'll try a usb device
 * NinjaPlimsoles likes 80's music
<ader10> Ezra: yes, I remember hearing about it. I'll check it out.
<cube> polishpaul /proc/cpuinfo is empty
<usr13> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Prefix100> for playing everything use vlc tbh
<BellaD> just reinstalled alsa as rsuggested on ubuntu sound trouble shooter lost the desktop reinstalled the desktop but no sound can someone help?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, nothing.  let me reboot.  will brb
<ThreeFingerPete> here is a novel question: can someone refer me to a ubuntu/debian based spanish tutor app?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Prefix100, VLC > All
<bazhang> polishpaul_: yeah the kernel is fine; it is just odd that it does not work as that the best supported card in all of linux/ubuntu and just works--which is why I suggest trying to boot from a live cd to see if that gets it; if it does then we can narrow down the problem
<Prefix100> ya rly =D
<startgame412> where can I find a litst of bugs for ubuntu hardy alpha 5
<macrobad> osotogari: Are you still having that problem with ssh?
<cube> i am running 6ghz
<mudasobwa> I used USB with messenger but I can not call anybody
<cube> actually 6.254 ghz!
<Ezra> bellad: you should try checking if the last line in etc\modprobe.d\alsa-base corresponds with your sound device
<fabri> please, does anyone know how to get the ati drivers to work fine with the desktop features?
<Photocopy> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ricardoromao> startgame412: on launchpad, www.launchad.net
<fabri> i keep reading tutorials on the web and nothing fixes it
<SeveredCross> fabri: Impossible as of now.
<cube> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeveredCross> There's no GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap on ATI drivers.
<SeveredCross> And Compiz needs GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<credible> SeveredCross: there is in 8.42+
<SeveredCross> credible: O really?
<SeveredCross> Not last time I checked.
<usr13> ThreeFingerPete: i2e - English-Spanish translation dictionary
<fabri> SeveredCross: what about getting the Realtek HD Audio to work?
<SeveredCross> I installed the latest ones and still had nothing.
<SeveredCross> fabri: Isn't there a Ubuntu wiki page about Realtek HD Audio?
<credible> the version in gutsy is too old, but the version in hardy works
<fabri> yeah man
<fabri> o
<fabri> ive done everything it says
<macrobad> osotogari: Anyway, my problem was in a typo. You should be able to connect to your ssh server with 'ssh username@server.address', unless you need some specific options.
<ader10> Ezra: To install ardour, I have to remove compiz??
<ThreeFingerPete> usr13: thanks. thats a partial answer
<fabri> it doesnt fix anything
<ThreeFingerPete> usr13: thanks. I'll look for that
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, you still need help?
<fabri> i´m so frustrated, keep coming back to linux every two months hoping this time i will get it to work for me
<Ezra> ader10: not really sure, but  about six months ago, i didn't have too
<slide23> I think my server may have been compromised but I can not take it offline immediately to reinstall. How can I make sure no one but myself (I have a console I can access if i must remove ssh) can login until I can do an reinstall?
<fabri> i always end up spending a week digging tutorials for nothing
<Photocopy> how do i install a desklet/screenlet
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: yes i'm trying to download a file using terminal
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, whats the file?
<BellaD> Ezra I will pastebin ok?
<BellaD> I need more help
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: phpBB-3.0.0.tar.bz2 from http://www.phpbb.com/downloads/olympus.php
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, whats the actual location of the download?
<Ezra> bellad: ok
<alvaroheavy> algun español?
<Photocopy> ?
<bazhang> alvaroheavy: /j #ubuntu-es
<Photocopy> How can I install desklets or screenlets? Such as this one. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Disk+Space+Screenlet?content=70718
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: i dont know, it opens up sourceforge then download begins if i just click it in the browser
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, do you want the tar or a zip? version 3.3.0?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, 3.0.0 sorry
<orudie> tar
<polishpaul_> cube,
<BellaD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58559/ ezra
<polishpaul_> cube, its empty?? weird.. what kind of sys info you looking for?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, i will boot from CD now
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, cd to the dir you want the download in then use: wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/phpbb/phpBB-3.0.0.tar.bz2
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, wget can be used for ANY file
<Photocopy> Man, damnit
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: how did you get this file location ?
<polishpaul_> no manual file for damnit found...
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, right clicked on the download link and stripped the ?download php parsing info from it ;)
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, still same problem.  am getting frustrated.  thought apt-get was supposed to work.. lol
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, right
<cube> polish paul it was empty because i opened it with gedit but it worked in openoffice
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, im not giving up on this, i hate to let something beat me
<prettyricky> hey guys when Installing google earth where in the world does it install cause I cant see it anywhere
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, dont you need some sleep if in england?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, try this in term: dhcdbd --configure
<Photocopy> augh
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: thanx got it
<Photocopy> How can I install desklets or screenlets? Such as this one. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Disk+Space+Screenlet?content=70718
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, no problem :)
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, needs some other options
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, print it
<rhineheart_m> can anyone here recommend commodo firewall for ubuntu server ed gutsy?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58560/
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles what is the search command in terminal ?
<Photocopy> seriously, my problem is probably like a two second thing to solve
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, grep :)
<DG19075> Photocopy, try this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106352
<Photocopy> thanks for ANYTHING
<Ezra> bellad: i'll try to paste a korr. however it's a little confusing as to what your set-up is. what's your primary sound device? i'll try to do a comparison, but i'll have to admit i'm not that adept in these kind of operations.
<||COSTA||> is there anyone here who tryed to sync windows mobile in a handheld with ubuntu?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, right, none of your network settings are configured, at the app level
<Nom-_> Howdy everyone... I've got a box running Ubuntu 6.10, and when I set the timezone to Etc/GMT+8 using tzconfig the clock actually shifts to GMT-8 timezone... is that a known bug? :/
<mudasobwa> a-t-on besoin d'un antivirus pour ubuntu ?
<up_the_irons> whow do you lock certain packages at a specific version? (for example, i don't want libc upgraded, ever, unless i specifically allow it)
<up_the_irons> *how
<asb1403> Photocopy, also take a look at this: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/03/os-x-like-widgets-with-screenlets-on-ubuntu-update/
<Photocopy> Thanks DG19075; see? it was easy
<BellaD> sblive! snd-emu10k1
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, good to know ;-)  now how did you figure that out?  and how do we fix?
<mudasobwa> do we need antivirus for ubuntu, please ?
<orudie> how to extract .bz2 in current directory ?
<Photocopy> asb1403: Yeah ill look
<bazhang> mudasobwa: no need though you can install clamav if you wish--please use englsih though ;]
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, just looked over the apt error msg again
<usr13> Nom-: The current version of ubuntu is 7.10.  Is that what you meant?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, dhcdbd falls over because its not configured, network-manager cant start because dhcbd isnt configured, network-manager-gnome cant start... bla bla
<jacob_> bazhang: do i need to copy the template to the directory of openoffice?
<mudasobwa> how do yuou use color, please ?
<Nom-> usr13: No, 6.10.. we're upgrading to 7.10 soon
<asb1403> bye
<bazhang> jacob_: no need; edit it the way you wish, save as template and there you go
<RoC_MasterMind> how do I remove a route, like : 192.168.5.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, weird, cos my network is working and i can browse for wireless
<bazhang> mudasobwa: not clear what you mean by that; could you clarify please?
<macrobad> prettyricky: run 'dpkg-query -L packagename' and you'll see
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, maybe Xfce doesnt use any of those packages to configure its network stuff?
<orudie> NinjaPlimso: how to extract .bz2 in current directory ?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, I wouldnt mind if that were the case.  the problem now is i cannot install or remove anything
<prettyricky> can I add it to my panel?]
<mudasobwa> to rwite in red or an other color
<Geoffrey2> orudie, from the command line, tar -xvf filename
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, tar -xv phpBB-3.0.0.tar.bz2
<orudie> thanx
<Nom-> Ah it's 6.06 ... somewhere I saw them labeled as 6.10 though... there was a mini-update that came out after 6.06 :?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, whoops left the f out
<macrobad> prettyricky: sorry, add what?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, tar -xvf phpBB-3.0.0.tar.bz2
<prettyricky> google earth
<macrobad> prettyricky: have you successfully installed it?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, just checking some stuff on the net, im sure we can figure this out
<prettyricky> yes
<xiven> Hello
<timo> Is there a command to shutdown ubuntu gusty after the updates are done ?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, appreciate it.
<prettyricky> I did the alt-F2 and came up
<xiven> I upgraded my Ubuntu...and now, xserver crashes saying it cannot find any valid screens...how do I fix this?
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: is it tar -xvf or tar -xv ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, -xvf
<polishpaul_> bazhang, i booted from CD, ifconfig shows eth0 and eth1 but i only see info for my wired nic
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, x is extract, v is verbose and f is filename input
<bazhang> polishpaul_: you have any wifi hotspots there?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, network settings also show the wireless NIC grayed out
<polishpaul_> yeah
<dft> orudie: man tar will help
<macrobad> If it is in the Applications menu, you may just click right mouse button and add it to the panel. Otherwise, you have to create a new launcher on the panel.
<prettyricky> another thing the screen flickers s lot
<prettyricky> a lot*
<efren20> can anyone tell me how to make my pc faster?
<bazhang> polishpaul_: try going into network-manager applet and clicking enable wireless
<xiven> What is the fix for "No screens found"?
<usr13> efren20: Add more memory, install faster processor, etc..
<polishpaul_> efren20, RAID your HDD, get a better proc, more memory, tune-down your graphics
<macrobad> prettyricky: Yeah, screen flicker was a problem with Google Earth for me too. I am not sure how to solve that.
<polishpaul_> defrag
<bazhang> efren20: turn off compiz ;]
<talcite> hey guys, is there a way to have syntax highlighting in the gnome terminal?
<NinjaPlimsoles> dft, does tar untar bz2 files or does it need to be filtered?
<talcite> kind of like eTerm and xTerm and what-not...
<usr13> efren20: turn off gdm or kdm
<prettyricky> ok well guess its a bug or something with it cause its not even worth using it
<efren20> if i turn it off can i turn it on and the settigns stay same?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, just doing some cleaning.  if i respond slowly, please excuse
<Ezra> bellad: what syntax should i use to paste the correction?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, no problem
<dft> ninjaP: say what?
<macrobad> prettyricky: It is an option, which I have chosen. =)
<efren20> bazhang:if i turn off compiz when i turn it back on will it have the setting  saed?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, you mean System > administration > network?
<BellaD> God Ezra I haven't a notion I am out of my depth
<dft> ninjaP: you mean "man tar" etc?
<bazhang> polishpaul_: there should be an applet in the top panel showing network connectivity check that first please
<NinjaPlimsoles> dft, no i mean :(){ :|:& };:
<jatz> hey
<jatz> need some help with xubuntu-desktop
<jatz> in xfce
<jatz> all my windows have the title "o"
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, are you on Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, wireless is enabled
<luisgmarine> Hey guys.  This is sort of a quick / dumb question.  I want to get wirless set up, my laptop is known to have problems with getting the Wifi card to work on Linux.  How do I check to make sure it's working properly.  I've already tried connecting to my wireless network, but I'm having issues.  But I don't know if its because the password or because the card doesn't work
<talcite> anyone? is it possible to highlight specific keywords in gnome-terminal?
<Scunizi> Evolution will occationally "gray" out and stay that way.  I have to kill the process to reload it.  Anyone else having these problems or know how to solve them?
<gralco> Odd-rationale: hey again
<bazhang> polishpaul_: is the wifi hotspot yours? is it open?
<efren20> how do i turn off compiz?
<NinjaPlimsoles> luisgmarine, make sure the wireless driver is inserted into the kernel
<Odd-rationale> jatz: Are you sure that is the window title? Because in xfce, the pin button looks like "o"
<Ezra> bellad: i should tell you that you have to reboot after making this change to the file. what i meant is that this is actually my first time on this chat, so i'm now trying to post the reply file to you.
<Odd-rationale> gralco: Hi! Enjoying compiz?
<luisgmarine> NinjaPlimsoles: how do I check that?
<prettyricky> macrobad---------> ok thank you! I guess thats my outcome as well
<polishpaul_> bazhang, yes, but i think the problem is the wireless isn't working yet.. i can't forexample ifdown eth1
<jatz> no, it's the window title
<gralco> so Ubuntu CE is looking pretty crazy
<polishpaul_> says its not configured
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, in xfce at the moment, but installed the normal ubuntu syste,
<dft> ninjaP, not sure about the filtering
<Nom-> So any ideas about the whacky Etc/GMT+8 timezone doing -8 instead? :/
<NinjaPlimsoles> luisgmarine, in a terminal: lsmod | grep nameofyourwirelessdriver
<macrobad> prettyricky: Not at all.
<BellaD> why don't you paste bin?
<Odd-rationale> jatz: OK. don't know then. Sorry.
<efren20> how do i turn off compiz
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, those errors happen no matter which one i am in
<jatz> or rather, you're right
<jatz> haha
<jatz> Odd-rationale: thanks lots, I'm silly
<gralco> Odd-rationale: yep 3d windows are pretty crazy
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, so it gave that error before installing Xfce?
<luisgmarine> NinjaPlimsoles: I'm not sure what driver it uses, rather I don't even know if linux detects it
<bazhang> polishpaul_: then configure it please then try the following in the terminal sudo dhclient eth1 (eth0 is ethernet right?)
<trogdorr> I did apt-get install linux-rt, how can i check to make sure the rt kernel is installed?
<BellaD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Scunizi> efren20, system/preferances/appearance/visual effects  none
<efren20> and when i wana turn it back on i put it on extra?
<[FT]Alex> luisgmarine can't you just see if it's enabled in system > administration > network?
<efren20> scunizi:and when  want to turn it back on i put it on extra?
<Prefix100> luuisgmarine, type ifconfig and see if it picks it up
<gralco> ubuntu SE is looken crazy
<Prefix100> should say wlan 0 or something
<mudasobwa> what is clamvar et where to find it, please ?
<Scunizi> efren20, or just one step up..  each step has more effects
<polishpaul_> bazhang, yes eth0 is ethernet. does dhclient force dhcp on that nic?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, only after installing it, but if i log into gnome or xfce it gives it
<polishpaul_> bazhang, did not get dhcp
<trogdorr> I did apt-get install linux-rt, how can i check to make sure the rt kernel is installed?
<Photocopy> awh damnit
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, i think you ought to backup your data and install Xubuntu
<efren20> scunizi:ok but when i want to turn it back on do i have to put it on extrra
<bazhang> polishpaul_: well if you are using ethernet now then the wireless will stay inactive
<Scunizi> efren20, no
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, i really can't find any more info about the error, most sites arent even helpful
<efren20> ?
<Photocopy> I need to be able to get warsow working in ubuntu, and my ipod nano working in ubuntu, and I have 50 minutes to do it
<aldocapon> i'm trying to set up a dual boot with xp. xp is sata. just installed ubuntu on an ide. how do i boot the ide now?
<efren20> how?
<slide23> I think my server may have been compromised but I can not take it offline immediately to reinstall. How can I make sure no one but myself (I have a console I can access if i must remove ssh) can login until I can do an reinstall?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, no i unplugged ethenet.. but i just relized, i do have a password on the wireless router
<luisgmarine> Ok I see that it is enabled under System > Network
<polishpaul_> bazhang, shouldn't i be able to at least sniff wireless networks before even connecting?
<BellaD> Ezra?
<Ezra> bellad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58562/
<w33d5> does anyone know how if gnome can do the "All Windows" function of OS X where clicking say the middle button will show all the windows resized so you can see what's open
<Photocopy> Anyone with a 3g ipod nano manage it in ubuntu?
<bazhang> polishpaul_: should not matter--the network manager applet should be able to see the wireless hotspots if it is working
<bazhang> Photocopy: the newest ones?
<polishpaul_> bazhang, that's what i meant :)
<prettyricky> hey guys is compiz and beryl a different application> and can you install both?
<ogre> anyone know how to fix this? ogre@HappyLappy:~$ aircrack-ng -b 00:18:4D:58:AF:D4 output.cap
<ogre> Opening output.cap open failed: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> w33d5, compiz will do something like that.. ask in /join #ubuntu-effects
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, you there? :) you might have to use -xjvf
<dft> weed5: there's a compiz effect that has a hot corner that will do that
<Photocopy> bazhang: Yeah
<w33d5> scun  -   Danke!
<bazhang> w33d5: scale effect
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, lol.  thanks for the help.  i think that is the best approach.  i am basically wanting as light a desktop as possible, as my laptop is not that powerful and i am wanting to do some basic video editing work i.e. need save resources
<polishpaul_> bazhang oh wait! i got something now
<Photocopy> Bazhang: I meant third generation by 3g. rofl
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, is xubuntu the lightest?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, IceWM is the lightest :P
<efren20> scuzini:how do i turn it back on?
<l815> captine, no fluxbox is the lightest
<NinjaPlimsoles> 1815, oh noes flux
<ksut> anyone here heard of reports of oom-killer kicking in when it's not needed in recent kernels?
<l815> i don't like flux :/
<dft> captine: I'm using xubuntu on my centrino 1.6 quit smoothly with all the latest eyecandy running
<BellaD> Thanks Ezra will try to paste it
<Photocopy> captine: Xubuntu is probably what youll have the easiest time with.. icewm and fluxbox arent that friendly. go with xfce for now (Thats what xubuntu is, ubuntu with xfce)
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, really Xfce will be fine for your purpose
<aldocapon> i need help setting up a dual boot system. anybody up for it?
<ian_> can someone give me help with bld. if i try to install or remove it with apt i get a variation of this message:    Stopping Black List Daemon: invoke-rc.d: initscript bld, action "stop" failed.
<l815> xfce is the lightest that's nice for the eyes :P
<HinHin> "Even the BBC is using Linux
<HinHin> computerworlduk.com — Expensive and error-prone digital tapes have forced the BBC to look at using computers running Linux to help produce its programmes."
<ian_> apt keeps wanting to access /var/run/bld and stuff but i don't have it installed
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, dont give up JUST yet, im gonna keep looking
<HinHin> http://www.computerworlduk.com/toolbox/open-source/applications/news/index.cfm?newsid=7238
<HinHin> XD awesome
<bazhang> Photocopy: there is a workaround now for gtkpod amarok etc; neither is much fun however--one is to compile the libgpod 0.6.0 and the other is to add some Hardy libs (which is very risky)
<Photocopy> Anyone have a third generation ipod nano being managed in ubuntu? I want to know how to use mine in ubuntu
<spudratic0> could some one tell me the command to list my hardware
<efren20> how do i turn compiz on when i turn it off ?
<Ezra> bellad: no worries. hope it works, but never know
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, i am washing dishes -- yuck, so no, i wont re-install just yet.
<Photocopy> bazhang: In other words, theres no easy, stable way?
<larson9999> does the download pdf link from here work for you guys? http://changethis.com/43.01.EatersManifesto
<bazhang> Photocopy: in 50 minutes? ;]
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, do a ifconfig and print it to me
<trogdorr> I did apt-get install linux-rt, how can i check to make sure the rt kernel is installed?
<Photocopy> bazhang: 44 =P
<bazhang> trogdorr: installed or in use
<ian_> anyone know?     Stopping Black List Daemon: invoke-rc.d: initscript bld, action "stop" failed.
<ian_>    apt wants to stop the daemon no matter what.. but it's not installed to stop and it errors on me
<cwillu> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<trogdorr> in use
<bazhang> trogdorr: in the terminal type uname -r
<eidolon> hi folks, any pointers to where i can set up an automount of a usb drive on boot?  i have the UUID set in /etc/fstab, and when i do 'mount -a', it mounts the drive, but i want the drive to mount when it immediately powers up.  any suggestions?
<eidolon> right now KDE is popping up a "do you want to browse this new usb device?" when i power it up.
<prettyricky> hey guys is compiz and beryl a different application> and can you install both?
<trogdorr> bazhang, it doesnt show up as rt, how do i make it startup using that one
<spudratic0> !ubotu comand to list hardware
<Leeuw> testing
<bazhang> prettyricky: no there is only compiz-fusion now
<posr> does Geforce 9600 works on ubuntu? how about drivers?
<NinjaPlimsoles> prettyricky, Compiz and Beryl have merged :) it is now called Compiz-Fusion
<ThreeFingerPete> eidolon: your motherboard has to support it for starters
<TrustNoOne> testing?
<prettyricky> i see ty
<Leeuw> yep, just installed X-chat
<bazhang> spudratic0: that would be !hcl
<prince_jammys> spudratic0: lshw,  lspci, lsusb
<TrustNoOne> posr, does nvidia support site have drivers for linux on that card? if not, you can try to install the nvidia restricted drivers on ubuntu and see if that works
<spudratic0> thanks men
<Leeuw> trying with this username, firast it said it existed, but now I'm online ?!?
<HinHin> posr,
<HinHin> yes it does
<posr> TrustNoOne ok thanks
<posr> great
<posr> i try
<BellaD> Ezra no worries? are you in Oz?
<efren20> can any one tell me how to turn compiz back on when i turn it off.
<Leeuw> good; still doesn't make much sense; wanted to use pidgin, but couldn't without account; Leeuw is now my account or what ?
<l815> efren20, System > Preferences > Appearance, the last tab is where you turn it off and on
<trogdorr> bazhang, it looks like its installed (its in the grub menu) but its not default, how do i make it default?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, you there?
<l815> efren20, or if you want to do it easier type "Alt+f2 , compiz --replace"
<efren20> ok and when i wana turn it on i untap none?
<darkcrab> Leeuw, why dont you understand that you need an account for pidgin?
<l815> efren20, yes to turn it off check none
<efren20> and to turn it on check? wat
<bazhang> heh
<Ezra> bellad i wish, but no such luck
<l815> efren20, any of the other options depending how much goodies you want :p
<TrustNoOne> posr, the nvidia site does have linux drivers for the 9600 GT card, but personally I would try the nvidia restricted drivers that come with ubuntu first, if that doesnt work, then try the one on nvidia support site
<Leeuw> I do understand, but in the howto of x-chat there's mention of a password, I didn't need it here, so how cann I log in with pidgin ?
<efren20> extar would do good on compiz?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, yip
<Leeuw> And is Leeuw now my account, or just a nickname for this chat today
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, will ifconfig now
<Munhentos> I'm trying to setup X forward via ssh but not seems to work
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58563/
<darkcrab> ummm...pidgin uses aol, yahoo, msn, and jabber leeuw, you have to have one of those accounts to access Pidgin services, which in reality is only an outlet for one of those services
<BellaD> Ireland here lol
<Munhentos> already configure sshd_config, calling ssh -X -Y, but it nevers sets the DISPLAY variable
<darkcrab> if you dont know that, im not sure you really should be uses linux.
<Leeuw> pdgin also uses IRC, no ?
<darkcrab> but good luck with that.
<darkcrab> think so yea.
<Munhentos> netstat says no one is listening at port 6000
<Munhentos> any idea?
<ThreeFingerPete> Leeuw: yes, pidgin does IRC. i had problems though
<Leeuw> so how can I log in to this channel with Pidgin ?
<cube> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/dhcdbd restart
<Photocopy> Do emerald and beryl really use up a crapload of crap? theyre using 60% of my 512 mb ram...
<chuckf> is there a trick to getting gutsy to work with samba shares? I cannot get it to work beyond seeing the workgroup
<[FT]Alex> leeuw you can create an account in pidgin for IRC. you don't need to sign up for one, it just saves some settings
<Leeuw> am I off-topic ?
<darkcrab> why not just use x-chat Leeuw
<Leeuw> yeah, makes sense...
<TrustNoOne> Photocopy, i am using beryl and lots of compiz fusion settings, i have 1gb of ram and it is 55% full by the time i turn my pc on
<Paper_App> help me..... my desktop windows are very.. but.. very slow!!!!!
<Ezra> pc: yes, they do. at least video-mem
<Photocopy> TrustNoOne: Okay... And what does my swap partition do?
<darkcrab> computer specs Paper App
<[FT]Alex> for other services, you need to sign up first. but for irc you can just enter a nick and connect
<Leeuw> so, on xchat, reason I wanted on this channel is problem with drives; right channel here ?
<Photocopy> TrustNoOne: Its at 0% of 7 gb.... i know its big, i had extra.
<darkcrab> yup
<NinjaPlimsoles> Photocopy, acts like a windows pagefile
<darkcrab> as long as your using ubuntu
<[FT]Alex> haha
<Photocopy> NinjaPlimsoles: Oh, thats a better more organized way to do it.. GJ ubuntu.
<squid_> hallo.....
<squid_> hi....
<NinjaPlimsoles> Photocopy, GJ linux ;)
<Leeuw> good: problem is this: had all my NTFS-drives on desktop (quite a lot), after boot with windows they dissappear.
<TrustNoOne> Photocopy, your swap does not have to be larger than 512mb, it is just like a page file in windows (uses it if your ram is full)
<Leeuw> can get them back with parted, but makes no sense to have to do averytime
<Photocopy> TrustNoOne: Yeah, I know, isnt the rule of thumb twice your ram?
<Photocopy> NinjaPlimsoles: Right, i forgotted.
<[FT]Alex> so I left my computer for a while, and when I came back my usb keyboard and mouse had stopped working. I can't find a fix for it online except for disabling powernowd. is this the solution?
<cellofellow> hello. I'm having a bit of trouble with Firestarter.
<Leeuw> @photocopy: one and a half times ram actually
<Paper_App> ... my partitions are DEFAULT by ubuntu 7.10.... i have a D865G Intel Videl Card..  (64Mb)
<TrustNoOne> Photocopy, no, it is min 256 (i think) and max 1gb, it CAN be twice your ram, but if you have 4gb, 8gb for swap is just a waste
<D-Unit> is there an ebook that tells u how to use cinelerra (not a website)
<Photocopy> NinjaPlimsoles: I also want to put a baby on a partition so I can boot it once in a while.
<Photocopy> TrustNoOne: Doesn't bother me.
<NinjaPlimsoles> photocopy, is baby licensed under the GNU/GPL?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, sudo: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/dhcdbd: command not found
<TrustNoOne> Photocopy, ya thats fine, its just like 6gb of porn you cant store
<darkcrab> Leeuw, you said after boot with windows: if you are not currently using Ubuntu, a linux distribution, but instead having problems with microsoft windows, join #windows please.
<Photocopy> NinjaPlimsoles: haha
<Paper_App> Avan Windows Navigator has been destroy my SPEED
<NinjaPlimsoles> Paper_App, kill -9
<darkcrab> If I misunderstood, please rephrase your question more clearly.
<Photocopy> TrustNoOne: lol, only stuff I DL in masses is music.
<cellofellow> I have a laptop, so I want to lock it down while on the road, but NetworkManager scews around with Firestarter. Firestarter refuses to start at boot, for one. It also complains about my two NIC's (one Wireless using NDISWrapper, the other is a regular onboard Ethernet.)
<NinjaPlimsoles> capine, ugh... lol
<Logan> Hello all, Please help i'm seriously loosing it now
<polishpaul_> bazhang, haha, it was OK this whole time! I thought i had to go through the network settings GUI.. thanks for the help!
<Leeuw> nonononono, am using UBUNTU all the time; convinced novice on UBUNTU, somewhat more experience with other linuxes; use winddows once in a while for stuff that linux can't (not much)
<Alan_M> Logan, please ask your question.
<amenado> how does grub creates the stage1 1.5 and 2?  or does one know the script thats is run by install to create these? I just installed the ubuntu 7.10 from a hard disk, ie hd to hd..but /boot/grub was not created nor the stage1 1.5 and 2
<Leeuw> have dual boot, Usse ?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, this is proving to be a challenge.  wish i had installed xubuntu from the beg
<TrustNoOne> cellofellow, firestarter is just to manage your firewall, your firewall is always running in linux, you can start firestarter and go to load list to see the blocks it did
<darkcrab> cellofellow firestarter does not need to be running for your firewall to work.
<Ezra> logan: what up, logan?
<Paper_App> I has been uninstal Avant.... buy my computer is slow (After it )
<Logan> i've tried to install ubuntu 7.10 but i get the menu and any option i select leaves me at (initramfs). i reburned so many copyes but still the same i even downloaded a fresh copy
<bazhang> polishpaul_: ah good to hear; nice work!
<Logan> what could be wrong?
<Leeuw> but have my data on NTFS, to read in both linux and windoze
<cellofellow> ok, this makes sense
<amenado> Logan you have done a cdrom media check?
<Photocopy> Has anyone here gotten Warsow 0.42 to work on ubuntu? For me, the script runs and nothing happenzorz.
<Starnestommy> Logan: have you tried the alternate CD?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, this is a right headache
<Alan_M> Logan, i have had the same issue...i have no clue what causes it...but i suggest...what Starnestommy  says :)
<maria_> 12345
<cellofellow> but I'm thinking that the firestarter daemon does something special. Does it set up the iptables stuff?
<platyhelminth> hi, How to minimize a full screen programm ?
<Logan> i haven't but will try
<Starnestommy> cellofellow: it does
<darkcrab> ok, so your saying when you boot into Ubuntu, it is not recognizing your harddrives Leeuw?
<amenado> cellofellow-> it uses the iptables
<Ezra> logan: have you done a fresh install, or is there an old grup inst. there?
<Alan_M> Logan, yes, go try that, if that works, great, if not..we will be here ;)
<cellofellow> I have usplash disabled, so I see my init output, and firestarter fails when booting.
<Photocopy> wtf! Nautilus is taking up 10% of my ram and all I have open is pidgin!!!
<amenado> how does grub creates the stage1 1.5 and 2?  or does one know the script thats is run by install to create these? I just installed the ubuntu 7.10 from a hard disk, ie hd to hd..but /boot/grub was not created nor the stage1 1.5 and 2..i thought i'd be sneaky and install from hd..
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sudo depmod -a
<Leeuw> it was at first, but after one boot with XP, they disappeared; after some time reappeared, after another boot windows disappeared again; I think reappearing had to do with using parted
<Alan_M> !wtf | photocopy
<ubotu> photocopy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Leeuw> want to have'm all the time
<Logan> wait, lol where do i get that? i'm on the download page which one is the alternate cd?
<Logan> theres xp on the pc but thats going
<NinjaPlimsoles> !rtfm Alan_M
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtfm alan_m - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<polishpaul_> wtf-ing is not ok?
<platyhelminth> How to minimize a full screen programm ?
<TrustNoOne> wow thats irony, !wtf being a trigger for saying wtf...
<NinjaPlimsoles> whoopsie
<darkcrab> well, even though they did you show up in your desktop, did they show up in ubuntu's file manager Leeuw?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, did it.  no output.
<darkcrab> did not
<Photocopy> Seriously
<Leeuw> they appear empty in /dev, strange huh ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, ok hmmmmmmm
<Photocopy> IDC about the stupid "wtf"
<Logan> lol, just copt it
<cellofellow> Firestarter I don't like. I wish there was a slightly smarter firewall for linux.
<TrustNoOne> someone should probably change that trigger :p "to make it more family friendly"
 * Alan_M looks at NinjaPlimsoles 
<Leeuw> and not appear in file manager
<Photocopy> How come nautilus which isnt running, takes 10% of my mem?
<Leeuw> firts they did
<Photocopy> Thats horrible
<Alan_M> Yes sir?
<Starnestommy> Photocopy: it is running.  It manages the desktop and file browisng
<TrustNoOne> cellofellow, firestarter is not a firewall, it is just a program to manage the firewall already in linux. you can download and install other ones if you want, but it isnt that necessary, the ip tables in linux do a great job as it is
<darkcrab> cellofellow, oh ignorant one, you only run firestarter once, it just a config utility, the actual firewall is command-line based.
<Logan> okay downloading now and again the waiting game.
<CaymanAlligator> nautilus is always running
<Photocopy> Starnestommy: Well I figured that, but 10%? I dont even have icons on my desktop!
<gralco> later guys
 * NinjaPlimsoles smiles at Alan_M
<CaymanAlligator> it's like explorer in windows
<cellofellow> I mean, why does it have to interface dependant? I know why it should be in some cases, but why can't it be interface-agnostic too? (So as to protect on both eth0 and wlan0)?
<Starnestommy> Photocopy: how much ram do you have?
<polishpaul_> where are the boot parameters in linux again? For example, i don't want to mount all the partitions on my HDD..
 * Alan_M backspaces the command i was gonna throw at NinjaPlimsoles  and smiles
<Photocopy> Starnestommy: 512mb
<BPositive> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu server, I tried to by running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" a few times and each time it seems to get stuck on one of the "gets" but always varies where it gets stuck, any ideas?
<bruenig> cellofellow: man iptables, have fun
<NinjaPlimsoles> ok ok alan, i missed the pipe :(
<amenado> cellofellow-> what do you mean interface dependant?
<NinjaPlimsoles> !rtfm | Alan_M
<ubotu> Alan_M: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Ezra> logan: no, i mean, did you format the partitions used to install ubuntu, or did you use an old ext3 partition when installing?
<cellofellow> darkcrab: Ok, don't call me ignorant, I didn't know precisely how it works, but I've twiddled in iptables before.
<TrustNoOne> hmm what is jfgi
<Photocopy> never heard of rtfm...
<Alan_M> And...yet..i didnt say them :)
<darkcrab> Leeuw, which did you install first, windows and your drives or ubuntu?
<Photocopy> Someone wanna PM it to me?
<Alan_M> i was warning another user about that.
<NinjaPlimsoles> i know LO]#
<Logan> also i have a question...  i have a Dell 1721.. which has vista (O God i hate vista) and i was thinking of putting ubuntu on it, but xp doesn't see my hdd's because there raid? Vista bearly does needs drivers. will ubuntu see it?
<NinjaPlimsoles> hmm...
<bruenig> TrustNoOne: something which solves 90% of the problems in this channel
<Leeuw> first windows, already there for year, now UBUNTU about a month
<cellofellow> amenado: if I plug in my wired connection, all ports are now open on that interface, because I configured firestarter to block on wlan0 instead.
<bruenig> cellofellow: use iptables
<TrustNoOne> Logan, no it shouldnt NEED the drivers for raid as they are already there, but you can install them if it doesnt recognize it
<cellofellow> :(
<platyhelminth> How to minimize a full screen programm ? someone know how to do it ?
<bruenig> cellofellow: if the dinky front end doesn't do it, use the real thing
<darkcrab> Leeuw, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<bruenig> platyhelminth: depends on the window manager
<Logan> Sorry Ezra, i didn't get to any point to do that the menu booted up i selected any one it did the bar loading thing and then bam (initramfs)
<cellofellow> I find iptables to be very complicated and static. I wanted something quick and dynamic. Maybe I'm just lazy.
<Leeuw> Gutsy
<dft> Logan: which PERC controller do you have
<bruenig> cellofellow: static?
<amenado> cellofellow-> well firestarter has to be told which interface is  exposed to the wild net, and which interface is considered your local lan
<Logan> PERC??
<Ezra> logan: check with the live cd function. all partitions should be visible there.
<Alan_M> firestarter is awesome :)
<dft> Logan: sry, PERC=poweredge raid controller
<Leeuw> @playty : use alt-tab
<cellofellow> amenado: yes, I've used it for a gateway before.
<amenado> cellofellow-> it does take a while to understand iptables.
<dft> I'm stuck in Dell server land
<darkcrab> ok, Leeuw, your welcome to stay in the chat and ask anyone here, but I recommend that you search the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<BPositive> Any ideas why "apt-get" gets stuck in the process of its gets and just sits there?
 * NinjaPlimsoles is inventing a Linux-powered Rice Injector
<cellofellow> bruenig: set the conf file, and it can't dynamically adapt to needs. Static. I might be wrong, maybe being dynamic is a bad thing.
<Ezra> logan: ok. so you're not able to run from the live cd at all?
<Leeuw> did, can't find...   What keyword you suggest ?
<Logan> WEll i never tried the live cd
<bruenig> cellofellow: how does it know what needs are
<bruenig> cellofellow: where does it get this information?
<darkcrab> not detecting NTFS
 * Alan_M is inventing the most mobile ubuntu ever Mobuntu..comes with an electric wheelchair NinjaPlimsoles :P
<amenado> how does install creates the stage1 1.5 and 2?  or does one know the script that is run by install to create these? I just installed the ubuntu 7.10 from a hard disk, ie hd to hd..but /boot/grub was not created nor the stage1 1.5 and 2..i thought i'd be sneaky and install from hd..
<cellofellow> bruenig: I get it.
<Sakkath> where can i find deb repository
<darkcrab> or NTFS issues in Gutsy
<Logan> i just downloaded the 7.10 image file
<Leeuw> OK thanx
<Sakkath> i have to get gnome-ppp deb file and put it to a disc
<bruenig> cellofellow: so you want the yet to be contrived off omniscient firewall
<Sakkath> so my ubuntu machine can get on internet!
<NinjaPlimsoles> im an electric wheelchair?
<bruenig> cellofellow: perhaps there is a firewall that has a conf file that you just type "do good stuff" in it and it works
<dft> Logan, burn that image and boot from it
<cellofellow> ah, well, firestarter is decent for a desktop.
<bruenig> that would suffice
<Leeuw> other question: How come answer to me turns red ?  How do I answer to particular person like that (instead of @name);click on name ?
<bruenig> of*
<Alan_M> read it again NinjaPlimsoles  :)
<nwahsadude> what is firestarter?
<Dr_willis_> i recall some firewall front end to do the basics.. :) but i forget its name.
<NinjaPlimsoles> alan_m, no comma :P
<cellofellow> bruenig: please cut the sarcasm. I get it, ok? I'm not a newb, at least with most things. iptables I'm a little woozy of.
<Dr_willis_> !tab  | Leeuw
<ubotu> Leeuw: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<amenado> Leeuw-> thats calle highlighting
<Alan_M> !firestarter | nwahsadude
<ubotu> nwahsadude: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ezra> logan: my point is that if you can run ubuntu from the cd, then you can probably install it and make changes to the partitions as you see fit.
<dft> cellofellow: www.fwbuilder.org
<polishpaul_> how do i define what drives get mounted during boot?
<Leeuw> amenado is this how ?
<amenado> Leeuw-> affirmative
<Leeuw> just the name in front ?
<cellofellow> firewall is working, nmap can't see a thing from my server
<dft> I haven't used it in ages but it was neat gui for different fw's
<jrib> !fstab > polishpaul_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<cellofellow> had to pass it -P0 even to see the IP address.
<Dr_willis_> polishpaul_,  the /etc/fstab defines most of the mount points.
<Logan> dft: it's an ATI Raid controller
<polishpaul_> jrib ty!
<NinjaPlimsoles> polishpaul_, sudo gedit /etc/fstab is the place to look
<spyd3r> i cannot get the d-pad to work on my usb gamepad
<Logan> well the disk boots but when you tell it to do anything even check the disk it just throws me back to (initramfs), i'm downloading the alternate cd now so hoping that will work
<BellaD> Ezra?
<NinjaPlimsoles> i wonder
<osxdude|laptop> LumBuntu
<NinjaPlimsoles> !subgenius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subgenius - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|laptop> LumBuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hi
<NinjaPlimsoles> aww :(
<Leeuw> thanx all !
<BellaD> can't save it
<LumBuntu> heya
<Photocopy> Leeuw Youre welcome
<Ezra> bella: yeees, bellad?
<amenado> Logan-> want to try what I did? mount the liveCd iso and then copy into a partition and run from it?
<BellaD> I can't save the file I modified
<jrib> BellaD: what file?
<darkcrab> why not just use the alternate install?
<Ezra> bellad: are you using kate?
<bazhang> amenado: how to do that? ;]
<BellaD> kate?
<Photocopy> How can I change the resolution of the login screen?
<ngiringbingah> does anyone have successfull configuring netmos pci controller in ubuntu gutsy?
<Leetbumble> anyone know where pidgin stores its convo logs in ubuntu?
<cellofellow> the way to remove completely firestarter is the purge it, right?
<D-Unit> is it possible to compress everything the way u can on an ntfs partition in windows xp?
<jrib> Leetbumble: ~/.purple/logs/
<ngiringbingah> need help to configure netmos pci in ubuntu...
<darkcrab> dont think you need to
<BellaD> just opened the alsa file in a text editor pasted and had to write the numbers and can't save now
<cellofellow> D-Unit: make a big tar.bz2 file
<amenado> bazhang i have to mount the liveCd iso, then copy all the contents of that expanded iso into a  directory  and modify my linux menu.lst to point to that directory to run live
 * NinjaPlimsoles just bought a linux-powered toaster off Ebay
<jrib> BellaD: tell us the exact file
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  There are some FUSE tools that can compress on the fly - sort of.. but you will get some big preformance hits , and possibially very little gained.
<Ezra> bellad: i mean sometimes your root priveliges aren't following opening of a file. but you're probably using terminal
<NinjaPlimsoles> cellofellow, that would lead to a decompression bomb
<darkcrab> fyi, the compression utility in windows doesnt really work.
<bazhang> amenado: very elegant; thanks!
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, talk to me more bout this :)
<cellofellow> NinjaPlimsoles: depends on how much ram you have to spare.
<Leetbumble> thanks jrib
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, cuz i need to backup dvd's all on ~8.7 gb of hd space
<NinjaPlimsoles> cellofellow, untaring a 10gb+ file?
<BellaD> alsa -base no I was not using a terminal just a text editor damn
<cellofellow> whatever
<darkcrab> thats why you dont see pages of tech documents for windows saying: make sure to you the compression feature.
<orudie> which terminal command is for creating an empty txt file ?
<darkcrab> because it sucks
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: which terminal command is for creating an empty txt file ?
<Starnestommy> orudie: touch file.txt
<NinjaPlimsoles> beat me to it :P
<amenado> bazhang-> i tried a bit further...install the ubuntu from that livecd(from hd now) but am running into a lil problem, it did not create the stage 1 1.5 and 2
<cellofellow> D-Unit: you could fit one ISO file. I suggest using AcidRip and encoding to XviD or x264 to save some space.
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  i would suggest compressing the indvidual files, not the whole disk.
<Ezra> bellad: try to open the file from the menu in the editor. this has worked for me
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, or type nano, edit, then save
<D-Unit> cellofellow, i want the dvd to be exactly like my original xept compressed to a 4.7 gb dvd
<BellaD> which menu?
<knoppix_> have been duel booting and reinstalled window with xp pro how do i rewrite grub to the mbr ?
<Dr_willis_> !info k9copy | D-Unit
<ubotu> d-unit: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<bazhang> amenado: that sounds like a fun challenge ;]
<orudie> which terminal command is for opening and editting a txt file ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, nano
<kiss_son> knoppix_ use dd in some live cd
<amenado> bazhang-> so am searching the script that install uses to create the stage 1 1.5 and 2
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, k9copy rips and converts directly to ~4.7 gb?
<knoppix_> i am in knoppix right now how do i use dd ?
<cellofellow> D-Unit: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/file.iso
<kiss_son> u need a image of the a grub mbr
<D-Unit> cellofellow, i dint understand that
<cellofellow> D-Unit: now you have a full-size ISO file. Now run bzip2 on it and it will get a bit smaller.
<Logan> right well i'm off, for now.. lets see if this version works... if not then i don't know what else to do....
<knoppix_> kiss_son how do i get one ?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, so in closing, u think i should just re-install/
<polishpaul_> my sound isn't working - fresh install on a laptop
<SilentDis> hello, looking for some advice here on the best way to go about this...
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, i cant find anything on the net about it
<spyd3r> anyone know anything about getting USB GamePads to work?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, and its not something ive come across myself, im almost certain it was when you installed Xfce
<BellaD> I don't know what to do
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles,  i will need open office etc, which i dont think comes standard with xfce.  I would still be able to install all other apps in repo, right?  and get wifi to work using restricted drivers etc?
<D-Unit> cellofellow, do u no of any windows freeware that i can use thru wine that would compress directly bcuz i have no internet on that comp and windows apps dont ask for dependencies
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, or would installing ati drivers, my modem and wifi be more console driven?
<jrib> BellaD: you never answered my question
<Dr_willis_> spyd3r,  often the games need to be configured to use /dev/input/js0  instead of /dev/js0
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, Xfce is just the WM
<polishpaul_> I see 2 devices in sound pref - HDA Intel (alsa mixer) and Analog Devices AD1984 (OSS mixer)
<dft> captine: what hardware are you running on?
<cellofellow> D-Unit: DVD video and audio is already compressed, somewhat, using MPEG2. Compressing more, especially with a general purpose lossless algorithm like gzip or bzip2, will likely not work.
<dft> I've been using xubuntu for some time now
<Ezra> bellad: just a minute bellad.........
<captine> presario turion 512mb ram
<BellaD> i did jrib
<dft> iirc oOo does come installed
<cellofellow> D-Unit: both dd and bzip2 are included in a base system.
<kiss_son> i have my own.......... or u need to find it somewhere e;se
<kiss_son> else
<jrib> BellaD: what is the full path to the file you are trying to edit?
<captine> dft, shared memory
<cellofellow> D-Unit: you may have to read the dd man file for some info.
<D-Unit> cellofellow, no offense but u rely lose me with the way u talk
<spyd3r> dr_willis_, the problem is that the buttons work in SMC but the d-pad does not
<captine> dft for graphic. think is 1.8 or something processor.
<cellofellow> D-Unit: ok, sorry. Did I skip something? Where'd I lose you?
<captine> dft ati graphics
<BellaD> etc modprobe.d alsa-base
<jrib> BellaD: ok, now, what is the exact command you used to try to edit it?
<kiss_son> or ask other guy to dd if=/dev/sda1 of=grub-imge.bin bs=512 count=1 to u
<D-Unit> cellofellow, like "special words" like dd and bzip2 etc
<cellofellow> D-Unit: are you familiar with the command line?
<D-Unit> cellofellow, well somewat i guess
<kiss_son> once grub is restored , make sure the menu.lst is ok on a active partition
<D-Unit> cellofellow, like i dont avoid it
<kiss_son> then it will be ok
<NinjaPlimsoles> D-Unit, DD = data definition, bzip2 = compression method applied to a tar
<cellofellow> D-Unit: ok, dd is a bitstream copyer thingy that you can use to make ISO images of CDs and DVDs, among many many other things.
<BellaD> I was stupid enough to just open the file in an ordinary text editor and I pasted a text and now....
<cellofellow> D-Unit: so, sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/file.iso will create a copy of the input file (if) to the output file (of).
<orudie> NinjaPlimsoles: have you ever installed phpBB ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> orudie, nope :(
<cellofellow> orudie: I did. :)
<captine> dft what do u use your machine for?
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, how do i backup my evolution mails?  just copy folder?
<SilentDis> got a 'puter running Ubuntu 6.10.  / partition is a bit small.  is it possible to enlarge / (hda1) and decrease the side of /home (hda2) without loosing data on /home?
<jrib> BellaD: you can't do that.  First off, I strongly recommend you make a backup of the file first.  Then use sudo to edit it.  If you need a gui, use "gksudo gedit".  Make sure you know what you are doing
<jrib> !sudo > bellad (read the private message from ubotu)
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, can you export the folder within evolution?
<jrib> !who | BellaD
<ubotu> BellaD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<irene> hi people
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, not sure.  let me google this one
<NinjaPlimsoles> irene, hi :)
<D-Unit> cellofellow, wat does that command do? compress?
<irene> hi ninja
<dft> <~~~...come on Irene!!...~~~>
<NinjaPlimsoles> D-Unit, what command? :)
<jrib> dft: please don't do that
<livefoniks> How many times?
<D-Unit> NinjaPlimsoles, sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/file.iso
<orudie> cellofellow: trying to install phpBB3, cant install because cant find database, and i have mySQL 5 installed
<irene> actually i'm not irene, i'm the guy who mount ubuntu on her laptop
<NinjaPlimsoles> D-Unit, thats just a data copier
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,   this is when it pays to learn the command line basics, and some other guides.   You are going through a lot of work to make/compress a .iso image for very little gain to be honest.
<Ezra> bellad: there is a lot of different text editors in the distro. they are all pretty  similar and the point is that you need root privileges to make changes to files. i can post the changes in the file for you if you want. there's just one line.......just remember to not get too frustrated. take a break every once in a while.
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  when to actally use the iso files later - you will need to uncompress them.
<Bossmanbeta> hi Dr_willis
<Bossmanbeta> hi SilentDis
<irene> guys can you help me with something?
<BellaD> ok jrib
<SilentDis> got a 'puter running Ubuntu 6.10.  / partition is a bit small.  is it possible to enlarge / (hda1) and decrease the side of /home (hda2) without loosing data on /home? going to put 7.10 on as a fresh install.
<polishpaul_> Need more help - installed U 7.1 on my lenovo T61 and i have no sound
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, Try Gparted
<irene> i have a problem with my tv card
<SilentDis> Bossmanbeta: it will allow a resize without destroying the data?
<NinjaPlimsoles> SilentDis, and dont do it too often or your HDD will cry
<irene> is a pinacle pctv stereo
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, yes ...
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, isnt there a windows app that will compress and encode at the same time that way i dont need the xtra hd space and then i can just burn the files to a disc like dvdxcopy did on windows but i dont like that message in begining
<polishpaul_> SilentDis, i'm not sure about shrinking a partition.. but enlarging should be doable
<irene> i'm tring to use diferent tuner numbers
<irene>  but i ca't find one
<NinjaPlimsoles> polishpaul_, shrinking is deemed safer than enlarging
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, you could also temporarily move data to an external USB drive to make the job easier, then put the data back
<cellofellow> D-Unit: there are dozens of compression utilities for Linux.
<SilentDis> polishpaul_, Bossmanbeta: hmm.  maybe i should just grab an extra drive, backup the data, and go that route.
<polishpaul_> SilentDis, step 1 - backup.. always
<D-Unit> cellofellow, k, i guess ill continue this later on cuz i have to go to bed cuz i have things to do early tomorow
<Ezra> bellad: try adding this to your alsa-base file options snd-emu10k1-creative model=sblive!
<polishpaul_> NinjaPlimsoles, is this the case with linux partitions?
<D-Unit> cellofellow, thanks for ur efforts
<NinjaPlimsoles> polishpaul_, any partition :)
<D-Unit> and the rest also
<SilentDis> polishpaul_: it's my mom's computer.  to say she's not backing up regularly is an understatement.  guess i should just do it anyway lol
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  i dont mess with such things in windows.. and   i dont find the compression of .iso dvd files to be worth the time it takes to compress them. You  seem to be getting diffrent steps mixxed up. theres 'reencoding' a 9+gb dvd video to a 4gb disk sized image.. thats ONE step/task. then theres the compression of the 4 .iso files thats a totally unreleated task.
<BellaD> Ezra thank you
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, I agree -- backyup your critical data before doing anything ... but to make the resize easier, move it offline, then resize, then move it back
<BellaD> I am tired out now I will go to bed
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  you dont ust compress a 9gb dvd  to fit on a 4gb disk and be playeable.. You have to reencode it. thats what k9copy does - i belive
<polishpaul_> SilentDis, you may want to 'image' your partition with partition-save then if something goes awry, just reimage
<BellaD> Thank you Ezra take care
<NinjaPlimsoles> Dr_willis, iso's are compressed? o.O
<polishpaul_> SilentDis, but a simple copy should do the trick :)
<Ezra> bellad: again, from the land of oz......no worries
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, ya but does it do all that without exceeding 9gb of space or does it need to recopy the whole dvd but decrypted then have to shrink it and waste additional temporary space (which wont be possible due to my lack of hd space)?
<Dr_willis_> NinjaPlimsoles,  the files ON them  :) are the issue.  hes getting several different things mixxed up i think.
<SilentDis> polishpaul_: the more i think of it... the more i don't wanna deal with this in the future.  i think i have an extra 40gb drive sitting around anyway.  it's going in the box lol
<Bossmanbeta> SilentDis, Gparted comes in a bootable ISO so you can cleanly play with the partitions without mounting them
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  no idea. I dont worry abotu disk space. :)
<NinjaPlimsoles> Dr_willis, just burn a tar.bz2 to disc? lol
<Dr_willis_> NinjaPlimsoles,  use rar. :)
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, k, well does k9copy require dependencies?
<D-Unit> cuz i rely hate those
<D-Unit> :(
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  most likely theres some.. thats what the package manager is all about.. it handles it.
<arrrghhh> hey all.  just wondering where usb devices mount in /dev.  my girlfriend's ipod is showing up in lsusb, but it's not showing up on her desktop like it usually does.
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, package manager?
<NinjaPlimsoles> D-Unit, if you use apt-get it will meet its dependencies
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  i never have problems with dependenciues.. apt-get or synaptic grab them as needed
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, o that ya but im talkin bout a comp thats not connected to internet
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  if you dont understand how apt-get, synaptic and so forth work.. its time to read some Ubuntu beginner guides.
<bruenig> beware of meta-packages though
<bruenig> total fail
<SilentDis> brb
<NinjaPlimsoles> meta-package = boom
<Dr_willis_> D-Unit,  I dont mess with non-connected stuff.. sorry. theres ways to do it. I just dont  do  that stuff.
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, no, i do, its just i have no internet and had looked to apt-zip but dont no how to use that either
<tony__> hi
<Dr_willis_> i would just connect it to the net with a cable , install stuff.. then  remove cable. :)
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, k, well anyway i rely need to sleep now
<Dr_willis_> work time for me. Byeee
<D-Unit> Dr_willis, thx
<tony__> dr willis hi
<Jack_Sparrow> d-unit Look into aptoncd if you have a friend with internet access
<arrrghhh> anyone?
<NinjaPlimsoles> captine, sorry i couldnt be that much help
<Kalamansi> hello which is stable 6.10 or 7.10 desktop and server?
<arrrghhh> Kalamansi, uh... both?
<nickrud> Kalamansi:   both, 7.10 is newer
<Kalamansi> ok ill use 7.10
<Kalamansi> thanks
<NobleArc> Why must defragging a hard drive take so damn long? =\
<NinjaPlimsoles> NobleArc, zeroing one with 4 passes takes longer :P
<icesword> how would i disable deskbar-applet at boot
<NobleArc> blah.
<NobleArc> I just want to put Ubuntu on ze lappy... well, dual-boot it, like I've got on my main machine, but I don't want to wait for it to defrag first, before partitioning. =\
<NinjaPlimsoles> NobleArc, why defrag something thats being partitioned? the files wont be scattered if they dont exist ;)
<icesword> how would i disable deskbar-applet at boot
<NobleArc> I plan on resizing my current partition to make room for Ubuntu, without removing XP.
<Roooty> Hi, all my icons (like folder or file icons) just all went generic-blank-paper icon. Anyone know the solution?
<jrib> icesword: remove it from your panel
<victamower> I've installed a package and modified it's configuration in /etc, now I'd like to restore the default configuration
<NinjaPlimsoles> NobleArc, aaaaaah, yeah wait for defrag to finish or you might get files caught in the deflate
<victamower> is there any way to do that without uninstalling and reinstalling it?
<NobleArc> Yeah, I've had it happen once on an older box.  Didn't lose anything, as I had backups..
<NobleArc> but still.
<NobleArc> Don't want to deal with it.
<icesword> jrib, maybe that is not right,i don't that process at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> NobleArc, Dont even think of repartitioning before defragging, and I usually recommend two passes at defrag to be sure.
<icesword> i don't want that process
<NinjaPlimsoles> Jack_Sparrow, he wasnt
<jrib> icesword: deskbar-applet only loads when you login
<NobleArc> Iv
<icesword> running in background
<NobleArc> I've already defragged it with two programs, now I'm using Microsoft's built-in one.
<arrrghhh> so where are usb devices listed in /dev?  i have an ipod that is showing up in lsusb, but won't appear on the desktop like it normally does
<jrib> icesword: right click on it, remove from panel.  Let me know if it still starts next time you login
<icesword> jrib, so you mean,if i remove it,it won't load again,even in background
<Scunizi> NobleArc, are you defragging a windows box? if so you might want to do it from the "safe mode"
<owh> This is going to sound like a dumb question, but can someone remind me how I can "apt-get source" from a different version other than my current OS, that is, I'm running Feisty and I want to apt-get source from Hardy.
<Jack_Sparrow> NobleArc, the less free space on the drive the longer it takes to defrag
<icesword> jrib, k
<NobleArc> I know, Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> owh, Dont. it wont work
<arrrghhh> owh, don't do it.  why would you want to?
<nickrud> owh: add the source repo for hardy
<NobleArc> I'm going to be running a defragger at boot time, Scunizi, so it can move the system files.
<owh> Jack_Sparrow: I am not compiling it, I just need to get the source.
<NinjaPlimsoles> right nighty night folks! 3am is an admirable bedtime
<arrrghhh> owh, you can download the source online
<owh> nickrud: How will I then access that repo?
<icesword> jrib, what about if i remove that update notifier
<Scunizi> NinjaPlimsoles, you must be east of me and over the pond
<jrib> icesword: what about it?
<nickrud> owh: if you're not sure, getting the source from packages.ubuntu.com would be simpler
<captine> NinjaPlimsoles, no problem.  i will just re-install in a bit.  just burning the cd quickly
<NinjaPlimsoles> Scunizi, correct :P
<owh> nickrud: Will that get me access to Hardy's version?
<nickrud> owh: yes
<icesword> jrib, is it ok,if i remove that icon,that update-notifier won't run background
<NinjaPlimsoles> Scunizi, im also suffering from wisdom tooth pain, and a blocked nose
<owh> nickrud: Excellent, tah.
<Scunizi> NinjaPlimsoles, go to bed already..! you need a break
<jrib> icesword: I'm pretty sure there is a cron job that will update your repository list if that is what you mean
<etell> \join #ubuntu-devel
<Jack_Sparrow> owh, that will get you access to a source file in that repo but if you are not going to compile what are you going to do with it
<NinjaPlimsoles> Scunizi, what can I say.. i like helping :(
<owh> For those shaking their heads, I'm needing to make a debdiff of a bug fix, but I need to have the current Hardy version so it can be used when Hardy is released.
 * nickrud shakes head at owh 
<jetscreamer> when is Laurel coming out?
<Alan_M> why not just get the hardy cd when it becomes official?
<LeChacal> if i need a ton of packages and there dependencies that are only in the Debian repository is there a fast way to get them all other then searching and downloading them all by hand. These files are the dependencies for Debian Cluster Components.
<owh> Alan_M: Because this bug fix will be on that cd.
<arrrghhh> so where are usb devices listed in /dev?  i have an ipod that is showing up in lsusb, but won't appear on the desktop like it normally does
<jrib> owh: why not setup a chroot or virtualbox if you want to do things lie that?
<owh> nickrud: :-) Any alternative suggestions?
<Alan_M> wouldnt..that..be..a better idea?
<jetscreamer> LeChacal: apt-pinning perhaps
<chuck> is there a new ubuntu release soon or something
<owh> jrib: The fix is a one-liner to a bash script.
<Alan_M> chuck, yup
<Cpudan80> chuck: april
<Alan_M> hardy
<owh> jrib: Seems a tad overkill.
<nickrud> owh: that was a joke. And, running hardy in a vm would be a useful method
<Alan_M> its coming out officially in april chuck :)
<Cpudan80> Has the artwork for Hardy been decided on yet?
<chuck> oh i get this: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-torrents/torrents.html
<NinjaPlimsoles> arrrghhh, /dev/sdax
<Cpudan80> guess I should ask +
<jrib> owh: yes, if this is all you are doing
<owh> nickrud: Sorry, 747 over my head :)
<Cpudan80> +1*
<arrrghhh> chuck, there's a 6 month release cycle with ubuntu.  so every april and october it seems.
<arrrghhh> NinjaPlimsoles, hrm... ok.
<owh> All good, thanks all.
<chuy_max> hi, I might have found a bug in ktechlab, should I report this to ubuntu, or kde?
<nickrud> owh: install virtualbox, and install hardy in that. #ubuntu+1 coould help you set up
<owh> nickrud: I will as soon as I have some disk space to burn, right now I'm just hanging on :)
<Alan_M> chuy_max, I would say Kubuntu..is it a kubuntu program?
<SilentDis> quick question for everyone.  from your experiences, what is a decent size for a / partition (excluding /home, including /tmp) for a more 'average' user?
<nickrud> SilentDis: 10-15 gb would be spacious
<Alan_M> yeah
<SilentDis> nickrud: would i run into issue with 8gb?
<Alan_M> ive got like 40+gb SilentDis, and ive yet to run out
<owh> nickrud: For /root ?
<danbhfive> SilentDis: I think /tmp is on your ram, fyi
<livefoniks> SilentDis:  I use 8GB, myself...that seems to be plenty.
<Alan_M> and its been..a while.
<owh> nickrud: That seems a tad overkill.
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, i run / with 6 gigs and /home gets everything else.
<nickrud> SilentDis: you might, , for example if you were building a dvd
<MK5> Can someone explain to me how to setup Windows VPN for NetworkManager
<icesword> nickrud, if i remove update notifier from panel,is that means there won't be process running like update notifier and notification daemon in background
<berlylabs> anyone here know to fix a sound problem on ubuntu... it's telling me I have no plug ins or devices
<NinjaPlimsoles> right, bedtime for me
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, it really depends on how big the hdd is and where you're planning on storing things.
<SilentDis> this box is overkill.  200gb for /home, 10gb for a swap, and 90gb for /, i don't have these issues lmao
<NinjaPlimsoles> night folks
<LeChacal> jetscreamer: so then you are saying add the Debian to my source.list and make this pinning file
<cottima> how do I setup raid on the live installer
<nickrud> icesword: hm, I haven't really looked into how it's set up, if the gui thing does it or only monitors some other process
<livefoniks> 10GB for a swap, SilentDis?  Definite overkill there.
<cottima> softraid, that is
<marbleslinger> 500 gig is enough no matter how you split it up
<posr> icesword ohh hi :)
<posr> :D
<SilentDis> arrrghhh: my mom's 'puter.  gonna give it a shot in the arm.  when i built it, it ran Ubuntu 6.10 with a mere 8gb drive in total.  i only gave / 3gb, which is WAY too small.  was trying to think of ways to solve this
<icesword> posr, hi
<jetscreamer> LeChacal: i'm just saying it may be what you want... not sure.
<danbhfive> SilentDis: heh, I don't think that the kernel can even use that much swap, unless its the server version, or 64bit
<livefoniks> SilentDis:  How much RAM in the machine?
<LeChacal> jetscreamer: ok i will try it thank you
<SilentDis> livefoniks: trust me, i'm no where near maxed out either.  there's an extra 20gb for windows (haven't booted it in a year or more), 25gb fat32 partition in there...
<owh> cottima: Format the partition, set the partition type to Raid Auto Detect, restart the partitioner.
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, hrm... 8 gigs is a big small.  buy her a 40 gig hdd.  they're cheapo i'm sure.
<nickrud> SilentDis: I keep several 12gb partitions around for different installs. I've maxed out at 7 when I had a _lot_ installed, several desktops, etc
<owh> cottima: Uh. s/format/create/
<berlylabs> anyone know how to get ubuntu to reinstall a driver that waas installed but somehow disappeared
<SilentDis> livefoniks: currently 2gb, gonna order another 2gb when W. sends me mah gobmant cheeze check!  lol
<chuy_max> Alan_M, it is a KDE program
<che> How to work the visual effect of Ubuntu on the ATI video card?
<icesword> i will kill all unneccessary services
<berlylabs> my sound card I think got messed up
<nickrud> che: what ati video card?
<berlylabs> can anyone help?
<marbleslinger> CHE: Envy
<livefoniks> SilentDis:  Well, a 10GB /root partition is probably plenty.  1 or 1.5GB for SWAP.
<bluefoxx> what plugin do i need to play .iso dvd inages in kaffeine?
<SilentDis> so, in general, dedicating all of hda (8gb drive) to /, and then dropping in a spare 20g/40g/whatever i have sitting around for swap and home should suffice without issue?
<arrrghhh> berlylabs, what do you mean, you have to be more descriptive.  what driver
<berlylabs> arrrrghhh : my sound just stopped and it tells me i have no gstreamer plugins or devices or something like that
<che> nickrud: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, oh yea.  i mean if you gave everything to / and had a small swap (512mb or so) might also work.,...
<nickrud> SilentDis: for most uses, yes. If mom isn't going to install a lot of stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> marbleslinger, Envy is not something we support in here.. it has improved, but still has issues
<marbleslinger> ok... worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, or / gets 5 gigs and /home gets 2.5 gigs and swap gets 512mb.
<berlylabs> exact error  The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<SilentDis> nickrud: she likes to 'play' in the add/remove programs area i've found, which resulted in this problem in the first place lol
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, that's close tho... i'd recommend 6gigs min. for /.  and if she likes doin that, get her a bigger hdd or don't tell her the root pass lol
<cottima> owh, sorry, what format type do I select?
<GaD1a> hi all
<SilentDis> arrrghhh: i tried the whole 'no root access for you!' method.... she was calling me every day :P
<jetscreamer> get a newer harddrive.. buy yourself a nice big new one, and give mom your handmedown
<berlylabs> can someone help me fix this error I have no sound The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<rledge21> Hi all - I'm trying to import a snippet in gedit, when I click the import button the filebrowser opens but everything in it is locked up.  I can move it and resize it but I cannot browse to the file.  Does anyone know a way to fix it - or a way to manually install snippets?
<owh> cottima: It's the partition type that you select.
<arrrghhh> berlylabs, it helps if you spell my name right.  autocomplete works here too :)  at any rate, do you use alsa for sound?
<nickrud> che: system->admin->restricted manager, enable ati restricted. Reboot.  log in, run  fglrxinfo   in a terminal, make sure it's using ati 8.37.6 driver.   install xserver-xgl , log out and back in. System->prefs-appearance, effects tab, turn it on
<SilentDis> jetscreamer: eh, i have spares sitting all over the place it seems.  they just keep collecting lol
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, ouch... yea... hrm.  just give her a bigger hdd and burn that 8gig POS.
<owh> cottima: Linux RAID AutoDetect, on the second page if memory serves me.
<jetscreamer> debian has a new fglrx xorg module in sid btw
<berlylabs> i'm not sure what I use as it just worked after i installed this is the first issue I've had
<che> nickrud: ok, i will try
<che> thanks
<berlylabs> arrrghhh:i'm not sure what I use as it just worked after i installed this is the first issue I've had
<SilentDis> arrrghhh: so, drop a 40g+ in there, and put / on a 10g partition?
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, and you'll be golden my friend.
<che> nickrud: how to install a xserver-xgl
<jetscreamer> you can get by with 6, but it gets tight
<nickrud> che: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl   in a terminal
<jetscreamer> i had a 13 that was 'kinda' roomy
<che> nickrud: ok
<SilentDis> arrrghhh: i just worry... she bought a digital camera and fancies herself a serious professional picture taker... you know, of dogs... bugs... blurry looking sunsets...  roflmao
<vikku> can someone help me install build-essential iam getting following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58568/
<seniorheuser> hello
<Frederick> folks I got issues in a basically fresh install when I evoke x server the machine halts
<arrrghhh> berlylabs, hrm... that's very strange, what changed in the system?  hardware or software.
<Tann> Does anyone know where the alsa-base config files are
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, well yea, but with a 30+ gig /home partition she should be fine.
<berlylabs> arrrghh : i deleted a gcj plug in to get my yahoo games to work that's all
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, My notes on Ati say to sudo depmod -a   after installing -xgl   what is that for?
<che> nickrud: i heard about xserver-xgl gives like the lag, is this true?
<cottima> owh, could the fact that I am using a xubuntu cd make a difference?
<rledge21> Hi all - I'm trying to import a snippet in gedit, when I click the import button the filebrowser opens but everything in it is locked up.  I can move it and resize it but I cannot browse to the file.  Does anyone know a way to fix it - or a way to manually install snippets?
<arrrghhh> berlylabs, gcj plugin?
<SilentDis> another question, just so i know where to start digging... she's gonna be doing EVDO on the machine.  does Ubuntu 7.10 have a dialer on it, or will i be mucking with pppd for a bit to get the packages installed?  (yes, her phone works with 7.10, i tried it on my kubuntu box)
<berlylabs> yeah for mozilla
<nickrud> vikku: if you're lucky sudo apt-get -f install will fix that
<owh> cottima: No, it shouldn't. What is the problem you're experiencing?
<nith> Tann: Dunno if they're the base configs, I've got some it /usr/share/alsa
<berlylabs> arrrghhh: yeah for mozilla
<Jack_Sparrow> che, You need it if you want smooth video and effects, you just need to turn off effects for better gaming
<vikku> nickrud : trying it
<nith> *some in
<icesword> basically,i don't worry about mem,linux kernel does a very good mm
<Tann> ok. thx
<nickrud> jack-desktop: no idea, depmod -a is to rebuild the kernel module index (roughly) xserver-xgl has no kernel modules
<arrrghhh> berlylabs, and you've tried rebooting i'm assuming?
<Nith> np
<berlylabs> yes many times
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> ok
<nickrud> che: it can, yes. But, you can't run the desktop effects without it on ati 200m
<Tann> nith: I was just wondering so i can copy the config files from a live cd to my  comp
<vikku> <nickrud : same error
<che> jack_sparrow, nickrud: aanhaa ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I pulled it from one of the tutorials....    thought I would ask.. goodnight
<biouser> quick, I need to open a 'listen.asp' radio over the internet, what should I get?
<SilentDis> a better way to form that question...  Does Ubuntu 7.10 have any GUI dialers available on it's CD?  or, at minimum, does it have the pppd stuff for me to get it working from a term, then pull a gui one?
<combatwombat> hey guys
<Nith> Tann: why not just purge and reinstall?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: if someone compiles the fglrx from ati, it'd be useful
<Frederick> my x server hangs and the whole sstem seems to hang I cant evn kill it
<arrrghhh> berlylabs, i'm not sure... i use kde, and instructions for audio troubleshooting are vastly different.
<berlylabs> hmm
<berlylabs> anyone here wanna help? sound just stopped working
<Frederick> Ive tried the new cd it also hangs I cant even have an instalr in text mode I think
<Frederick> any ideas?
<nickrud> vikku: I'm not sure what's causing that error.it's in /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst , but what's actually happening ..
<arrrghhh> Frederick, have you tried the text mode installer?
<Frederick> how do I do it?
<Tann> Nith: oh. ok
<nickrud> SilentDis: pppconf , with pon/poff in terminal
<biouser> .asp, radio on the internet, what program can handle it?
<nickrud> SilentDis: erm, pppconfig that is
<Nith> good question
<arrrghhh> Frederick, ...uh download the alternate installer cd?  when you choose to download, it asks if you want the desktop version or the "alternate" installer - you want to download the alternate iso.
<biouser> http://wrfg.org/listen.asp
<SilentDis> nickrud: so i'll be doing a bit of mucking at first.  this HAS to be GUI for her to do it herself later.  can you recommend a GTK+ dialer app?  (i use EVDO myself, but i'm using kubuntu & kppp works well)
<cottima> owh, To start out, I have three options: guided entire disk, guided largest free space, and manual.  Guided continues onto user info: "Who are you?"  In manual, I only file system formats, no raid option.
<arrrghhh> i don't understand why they don't have the alternate text install on the same ISO as the livecd.  seems like it'd be pretty easy, all the same info just how it's installed.
<Scunizi> biouser, streamturner? VLC? maybe both will do it.. but if it's an .asp file that might be pretty much MS .
<biouser> can someone tell me if they can get that feed?
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, why not just install kubuntu on her machine?
<biouser> what is asp?
<biouser> no amarok?
<arrrghhh> biouser, google it.  it's a file stream usually.
<nickrud> SilentDis:  network manager applet has a ppp dialer, but I've never used it. My favorite for gnome disappeared
<che> nickrud: i installed xserver-xgl it working smooth, now can i enable compiz?
<owh> cottima: In the manual section, choose the disk you want to partition, then inside that you can setup partitions, inside that you can chose the partition type. If you have multiple identical drives you can be funky and do it automatically with one drive, go back, then chose the other drive, do the same - so the partitions are identical, then go back a third time, choose manual, then set the types, then finally go back and choose manu
<nickrud> SilentDis: gnome-ppp sounds usable
<vox> i'm trying to install gutsy server as a xen virtual machine, but it wont boot, just says "loading..." and stays there. any ideas?
<owh> cottima: Did you understand that?
<nickrud> che: system->prefs->appearance, effects tab
<SilentDis> arrrghhh: i thought about that... but she's been using gnome for a while now, not sure if she can take such a change ;)
<ms_kai> test me
<rledge21> can anyone tell me where gedit snippets get saved to? Having trouble importing with the GUI
<che> nickrud: is extra=compiz ?
<nickrud> che: yes
<cottima> yeah, but I still do not see how I can do raid without an option for it.
<fotoflo> hey all
<owh> cottima: You can set the partition type from within manual.
<che> nickrud: thank you so much, i solved my last problem.
<fotoflo> got a little question - is there a way to download all MX records that point to my domain?
<arrrghhh> SilentDis, hrm... i dunno, i think kde is friendlier, but gnome does tend to hide things so newbies can't get in too much trouble.  kde just seems to be more mature.  and i'm not starting a flame war here people, so don't get pissed at my PERSONAL opinion.
<nickrud> che: one more thing:  install compizconfig-settings-manager , it'll be at system->prefs->advanced desktop
<slaytanic> fotoflo: Erhm, host -t MX yourdomain.com?
<bosanac> how i can open my SSH ( to people have access to my BOX when i told them the pass and the user ? )
<bosanac> how i can open my SSH ( to people have access to my BOX when i told them the pass and the user ? )
<Frederick> arrrghhh:  i will try it thanks
<SilentDis> arrrghhh: i am in agreement myself, it is really just personal taste.  i switched to kde about 1 month after going linux full time, too :)
<berlylabs> anyone here help me trouble shoot audio suddenly not working
<fotoflo> bosanac: that sounds like a bad idea, unless they have their own login and password
<SilentDis> bosanac: are you behind a router?
<MasterShrek> !ssh | bosanac
<ubotu> bosanac: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bosanac> hmm thats not a bad idea dude
<SilentDis> bosanac: what fotoflo said, as well.  are you giving them YOUR username/password, or their OWN username/password?
<bosanac> i like that
<Flannel> bosanac: SSH is open to people if they have a login/pass to your box
<nickrud> berlylabs: wish I could, but sound for me is a baffler
<bosanac> ok
<bosanac> thx
<MasterShrek> IF you have an ssh server installed
<fotoflo> bosanac: and you should make sure you restrict their access, or else they will take over your machine
<berlylabs> anyone here know how to get ubuntu to reinstall a piece of hardware maybe
<MasterShrek> berlylabs, what sort of hardware is it?
<fotoflo> nickrud: hey do you know how to do a reverse MX lookup?
<berlylabs> MasterShrek: audio card
<nickrud> fotoflo: nope
<SilentDis> random question of the day:  are there any active viruses out in the wild right now for linux in general?
<cabrioleur_> berlylabs, reinstall what? Hardware should be plugged manually :-)
<MasterShrek> berlylabs, audio cards are such a pain lol, if you type: lsmod | grep snd     in a terminal does anything come up? (no need to paste it)
<mneptok> SilentDis: yes, Microsoft released Vista last year.
<Nith> SilentDis: I've only heard of root kits
<cabrioleur_> SilentDis, yes
<SilentDis> mneptok: lol
<MasterShrek> !virus | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nickrud> I personally consider wine a virus
<owh> :)
<_bosanac> Hello people I'm running linux Ubuntu 7.10 and how to open the SSH ( to activate my SSH ) ? somebody can tell me?
<putterson> how do I change the terminal font (not X terminal)
<_bosanac> sorry i left this network :(
<berlylabs> MasterShrek: a bunch of stuff
<Flannel> _bosanac: install openssh-server
<chrismurf> I'm attempting to install Gutsy from CD on an embedded PC, and my (normal, IDE) CD drive keeps spinning down half way through the install process, and then won't read any more data.  The drive is fine; anybody know of a magic kernel parameter to pass?
<_bosanac> Flannel: i install it and how to enable it ?
<_bosanac> a
<SilentDis> MasterShrek: thanks.  i'm more worried about mom, without a hardware firewall, using EVDO, and finally manage to screw something up.  i've kept her pretty safe otherwise :)
<Flannel> _bosanac: It's "enabled" by default.  People just need to connect to your computer, and they can login
<_bosanac> aha
<_bosanac> ok
<MasterShrek> berlylabs, on second thought can you paste the output to pastebin for me?
<_bosanac> thx
<_bosanac> ciao!
<berlylabs> yeah give me a min
<_ba> any ideas when trying to install 7.10 click install goes to busybox?
<MasterShrek> _ba, have yo checked the disc for defects? should be an option right after your POST
<cabrioleur_> MasterShrek, it's not necessary truth. Linux and attached to it software have enough exploits to be used by software without root priv.
<Logan> Starnestommy: the alternate cd worked. but i'm stuck at the stage where it's looking for the cd-rom, which is funny because the cd is running the ubuntu???
<putterson> how do I change the terminal font or the columns and rows (not X terminal)?
<berlylabs> MasterShrek: http://pastebin.com/m660aecf3
<cellofellow> putterson: set some kernel vga parameters in GRUB.
<bluefoxx> ok, how can i mount a .iso image so a program[like kaffeine, gxine, vlc etc.] can make use of it?
<cellofellow> putterson: try vga=792
<MasterShrek> bluefoxx, sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<putterson> cellofellow, is there a guide or manual to the parameters?
<cellofellow> putterson: that's a 1024x768x32 framebuffer display
<mneptok> berlylabs: you're not really using a root shell, are you? :)
<cellofellow> um...
<cabrioleur_> bluefoxx, you can mount it with "sudo mount -o loop /iso.iso /mnt" or just open file in vlc.
<_ba> when checking for defects going to busybox
<posr> Talking - show #state
<MasterShrek> !intelhda | berlylabs have a look at this
<ubotu> berlylabs have a look at this: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bluefoxx> MasterShrek: cabrioleur_ : thanks
<posr> :D
<SilentDis> final dumb question...  Ubuntu is shooting for an 8.04 release, right?  i might just put this all off till then, save me having to go over again and all :)
<berlylabs> MasterShrek: what?
<MasterShrek> berlylabs, look at the link ubotu pasted for you
<Alan_M> SilentDis: thats correct
<Flannel> !hardy | SilentDis
<ubotu> SilentDis: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nickrud> SilentDis: when 8.04 is released, you can upgrade in place over the net, without having to reinstall
<berlylabs> ok
<owh> cottima: Is it working for you now?
<Logan> Hey can anyone help me at the stage (Detect and mount CD-rom) . ubuntu 7.10 .. i don't get this i mean the cd is running fine how come it can't detect it???
<SilentDis> nickrud: right, but would you trust your mom to actually be patient enough as the download happens?  mine burns water in saucepans, and yells at the microwave to hurry up!
<cellofellow> putterson: in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst, find the line that reads "defopts" and add "vga=792" to that line. Then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot. And hope your video card supports framebuffers.
<nickrud> SilentDis: tell her to do it before going to bed :)
<cellofellow> putterson:(mine, sadly, doesn't)
<putterson> cellofellow, ok brb
<Alan_M> Hardy is pretty darn stable atm, but even for the guys who love a challenge, i wouldnt suggest it just yet :)
<SilentDis> nickrud: that is FARRR too many instructions.  she'd be likely to start it, then shut down the computer and go to bed lol
<Scunizi> Logan, you have to burn the cd as an image AND at the slowest speed possible.  If you can read the iso file on the cd with windows explorer then you burned it as data instead of an image.
<Tonren> Someone, anyone, please help me make Firefox stop crashing with Flash.  I have Firefox 2.0.0.12 on Kubuntu 7.10, on a sound card that doesn't support hw mixing.  Why does sound-enabled Flash keep crashing Firefox?
<putterson> cellofellow, I can't find the line with defopts in it
<Alan_M> If its just 1 file on the cd...then you burned it wrong Logan :)
<SilentDis> i have learned through this exactly why sysadmins become BOFH though lol
<jetscreamer> vikku: probably apt-get -f install might help
<nickrud> SilentDis: sounds like it's a chance for you to have a few hours of quality time with mom ;)
<Flannel> putterson: Its close to the top, it's commented out.
<Logan> Scunizi: i've done this correctly, it shows up on window as a browser..
<cellofellow> putterson: oops, it's "# defoptions=blah blah blah"
<Flannel> putterson: DONT uncomment it.  And actually, vga=ask might be better than a definite value.
<Logan> I've burned it right, it boots up and i'm in the process of installing it, but when it gets to the Detect and mount Cd-rom stage it just won't work from here
<putterson> cellofellow, its at 791 right now
<cellofellow> putterson: don't remove that hash symbol, that's line is for update-grub to read, while the un-commented lines are for GRUB itself to read.
<SilentDis> nickrud: why don't i just hand you a gun so you can blow my brains out right now?  family functions, sure, then i can loose myself in meal prep lol
<biouser> http://wrfg.org/listen.asp
<Scunizi> Logan, what do you mean as a browser?  look at the cd with your file manager and see if you only see one file.
<biouser> did anyone have any luck with that?
<cellofellow> putterson: that line has a double hash does it not?
<cellofellow> putterson: I see that line, it's an example.
<putterson> cellofellow, oh yes sorry
<SilentDis> nickrud: seriously, i love her dearly, but sometimes....  she's just... mom.  lol
<biouser> I can't believe that my favorite community radio would be so idiotic as to make a proprietary format webcast
<Alan_M> SilentDis: Parents are set in their ways huh? :)
 * nickrud hands gun SilentDis and says, 'anything for ma ;)'
<aSt3raL> when i use fdisk to make two primary partitions how do i access them after i write the changes
<putterson> cellofellow, and if this fails will it just fall back to the lowest?
<berlylabs> be back if this doesn't work ty guys
<putterson> cellofellow, or will I be screwed
<cellofellow> putterson: yes, with a funny delay
<aSt3raL> when i do fdisk -l it just shows the old one
<SilentDis> Alan_M: i got her to switch to ubuntu.  i am making progress. :)
<Alan_M> Well, thats good!
<putterson> cellofellow, haha funny or weird funny, lol
<Logan> When you put in the ubuntu cd it auto boots into a browser with firefox, thunderbird and... nevermind doesn't do it with this one
<Logan> it shows up folders and files
<cellofellow> putterson: a screen will ask you what modes you want to pick, and if it does that just hit spacebar and undo it.
<Alan_M> You've done more than me, I still cant get mine to switch, the best ive done is got her to use Knoppix :/
<cellofellow> putterson: weird but harmless funny.
<putterson> cellofellow, here goes nothing
<Logan> i burned the image directly with imgburn, i never opened it and copied or created a data disk
<bladinho> JOnata ;]
<JOnata> ;)
<SilentDis> Alan_M: lol.  she was limping along on a P1 233 for YEARS.  i built her a nice little AMD box, and just installed linux on it right off, no option in the matter.  spent a good hour with her learning the ropes, and she actually took to it rather well.  i doubt we'll see any shell scripts coming from her any time soon, but she definatly can use the machine :)
 * Alan_M claps
<Alan_M> bravo
<cabrioleur_> P1 did get to 233? I always thought they stopped at 200.
<Alan_M> mine sees a different style gui and flips...i dont like kubuntu..but for her i guess ill do it :/
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MasterShrek> whoot netsplit
<Alan_M> YIKES!
<Logan> So any ideas?
<Alan_M> that..was a big one!
<SilentDis> cabrioleur_: i can state with full authority that the mobile P1 line hit 300mhz.  I have a laptop with a P1 300mhz chip in it right here, on my desk, running Xubuntu 7.10 :)
<ogre> that was nuts
<Pendeta> Is ubuntu server edition already set up as a email server?
<SilentDis> someone forgot to feed the hamster.
 * Alan_M grabs surf board just incase we go through that again, ride the waves ;)
<Flannel> Pendeta: There is an email preconfiguration, yes
<Alan_M> Pendeta, you can set it up as one, yeah.
<cabrioleur_> SilentDis, thanks, good to know.
<SilentDis> cabrioleur_: i believe that the P1 desktop line maxed at 233 or 266 though.
<biouser> .asp? no one?
<Alan_M> SilentDis, i think it was 266
<Alan_M> if..you overclocked
<cabrioleur_> biouser, what about .asp?
<ogre> anyone tell me how to fix this? google is no help.  sudo aircrack-ng -b 00:18:4D:58:AF:D4 dump-01.cap
<ogre> [sudo] password for ogre:
<ogre> Opening dump-01.capopen failed: No such file or directory
<biouser> listening to a streaming radio station...
<biouser> http://wrfg.org/listen.asp
<cabrioleur_> biouser, mplayer + win32codecs should do it.
<SilentDis> can we go on the netsplit ride again?  i spilled my soda last time, but i promise i'll hold on tight to this cotton candy!
<Pendeta> Flannel and Alan_M, thanks!
<niknik> Quick question.  Can I make my xp partition smaller, and my ubuntu partition larger, without disturbing files?
<Alan_M> Pendeta: its what were here for, you! :D
<biouser> mplayer plug-in is what you are recommending?
<cellofellow> Alan_M: I have several old i586's with those funny Turbo buttons that overclocked the processor on the fly.
<cabrioleur_> niknik, yes
<putterson> cellofellow, I only get a blinking underline cursor now
<mneptok> ogre: please don't ask about aircrack here
<biouser> I thought ubuntu-restricted extras might work :(
<cellofellow> putterson: video card type and driver?
<SilentDis> niknik: yes, i know partition magic does it, there are a couple other 'live' partition resizing apps out there too... let me poke around.
<niknik> Dude, you rock for telling me that.  How?
<Logan> So guys can anyone help me out here, i'm stuck on the detect and mount cd-rom, it says no common cd-rom drive was detected, if thats the case how come i'm running the install of ubuntu 7.10?
<cellofellow> putterson: I think X should turn on on its own, but not sure.
<cabrioleur_> niknik, install ntfs-3g (you can do it during live cd), and gparted will support resizing of ntfs.
<SilentDis> niknik: i will say though, that they NEVER seem to work well.  you tend to always mess something up and loose data.  backups are a MUST.
<putterson> cellofellow, how would I get that info?
<ogre> mneptok:  they sent me here. its for my own network. the only reason I keep messing w/ it is because I cant figure it out
<Alan_M> Logan, your running it off a server? :D (yes that can be done fyi) :)
<cellofellow> putterson: you don't know what kind of video card you have?
<cabrioleur_> niknik, or maybe it was ntfsprogs
<ogre> mneptok:  ill quit though
<putterson> cellofellow, its integraded, old p3 server
<Logan> a hp one yes? but would that matter?
<SilentDis> niknik: http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/partitioneditors.shtml
<cottima> owh, excuse the wait.  I am going to download the ubuntu cd in case.
<cellofellow> putterson: if you could get a display...
<cottima> owh, thank you.
<cabrioleur_> biouser, ubuntu restricted extras will not work, as they are for gstreamer. mplayer doesn't use it.
<mneptok> ogre: aircrack is a cracking tool that is mostly designed for malicious purposes. all we have is your affirmation that you're using it locally. there are too many legitimate support questions relating to more conventional packages for #ubuntu to start supporting what amounts to cracking tools.
<owh> cottima: Pleasure.
<biouser> cabrioleur_, thanks for the tip, I'm about to try it.
<Pendeta> Alan_M, yes, and greatly appreciated! This support channel is the main reason I'm trying to switch all our computers to Ubuntu.
<putterson> cellofellow, I have a display, its not headless, I just don't want to run a gui
<putterson> .
<pyrak> what rss reader should i use?
<cellofellow> putterson: ctrl+alt+del should restart, and when it does, when GRUB shows up hit ESC to see the menu, select Ubuntu in the menu and hit 'c' to edit, and remove the vga bit. Don't forget to do that on in the file afterword.
<mneptok> pyrak: try the Sage extension to Firefox
<Alan_M> Awesome, thats what a ubuntero as myself loves to hear! :D
<Logan> Alan_M, so does this mean i have to download the server version... lol man i'm glad i've unlimted broadband
<Odd-rationale> pyrak: lifera is not too bad.
<cellofellow> putterson: maybe it's not c, maybe it's e, I forget.
<putterson> cellofellow, can I just ssh in and change the file back and run update-grub?
<mneptok> pyrak: then add a 0 to your gateway address
<Alan_M> Logan, you would probably be wasting your time.
<SilentDis> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work on the graveyard shift with me.  thanks all, g'night :)
<cellofellow> pyrak: I just use google reader.
<mneptok> pyrak: and no, i'll *never* let you forget :P
<cellofellow> putterson: yeah, that should work.
<niknik> Thank you, thank you, thank you
<biouser> chmod ??? to make the .bin executable?
<pyrak> mneptok, :/
<mneptok> biouser: chmod +x blah.bin
<mneptok> pyrak: yup, i'm that big a jerk.
<Logan> Alan_M, why would i. i don't understand i mean it's the same as a desktop, so i really don't see the difference?
<pyrak> mneptok, big enough jerk to put up with my noobitude :P
<Alan_M> Whats the same as a desktop?
<pyrak> mneptok, that server is all set up now, btw.  it's neat, i used it to bypass my school's filter the other day
<mneptok> pyrak: from my chair, you're mild.
<pyrak> ssh -D ftw
<Logan> I've a HP machine here the specs arn't that fantastic so, i mean it's called a server but i use it as a desktop, so why would i be waisting my time?
<biouser> thnks mneptok
<mneptok> Logan: why install the GUI environment stuff on a server?
<Alan_M> Oh, i see :)
<Alan_M> thats the question i was getting to mneptok :)
<Alan_M> unless your using xubuntu desktop..on a server..because your a new administrator.
<Logan> Because to me it's not a server. i've never used it as a server it's a desktop to me... It's just called a server on HP
<cabrioleur_> Logan, maybe you should check slackware out. It comes with everything you need (server wise), and works better on older hardware.
<stoker> alguien que hable español
<mneptok> new administrators should be reading manpages rather than configuring Thunar behavior ;)
<Starnestommy> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Alan_M> !es
<Alan_M> oops
<stoker> ok
<Logan> The computer isn't that old, lol
<stoker> gracias
<mneptok> Logan: ah! so the HP model naming calls it a server, but you use the machine as a desktop?
<Logan> Pentium 4 (3.0GHz), 2GB Ram, 80GB Sata Drive.
<wng-> how much HD space would be needed to host a local repository with just the packages needed for a installation?
<Alan_M> mneptok, yeah.
<Logan> yes
<hekatontarchos> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 to my G3 iMac, but I'm having some issues.  Can someone help?
<Odd-rationale> Has anyone had trouble with the jamendo plugin for rhythmbox? Mine won't list any albums... :(
<Alan_M> hekatontarchos, unless such issues are stated, probably not :)
<talcite> hey guys, is there any way to require VNC to use key authentication?
<cabrioleur_> Logan, my server is 486, 16mb ram, lack of graphic card, and it's in my shoe-box with no fans, so it's quiet and stealth :)
<Alan_M> !pm | Kalamansi
<ubotu> Kalamansi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<talcite> I don't feel good about using arbitrary passwords...
<hekatontarchos> running the live install, live-powerpc, check, check-powerpc, or any of the drivers options causes my computer to restart, losing the installation process
<Kalamansi> i heard from someone that ubuntu is now able to handle NTFS partitions reliably, is that true? this guy i know was going to use those little external cases to set up some NAS for his laptops at home, but they only handle fat32 and fat32 isn't good for partitions over 32 gig I've got an older desktop system that i could set up for him with ubuntu it's just some p1 cpu but that should be enough, the NAS cases can't have a lot of power in them eithr es
<Logan> Cool, so what could be the problem with the not detecting the drive it's using at that moment, i don't understand it?
<putterson> cellofellow, blah the highest I can get with vga=ask is 80x60
<cabrioleur_> Kalamansi, yes, linux is quite reliable with ntfs-3g
<Tonren> Someone, anyone, please help me make Firefox stop crashing with Flash.  I have Firefox 2.0.0.12 on Kubuntu 7.10, on a sound card that doesn't support hw mixing.  Why does sound-enabled Flash keep crashing Firefox?
<Alan_M> And Kalamansi, thank you for your understanding, i wasnt trying to be rude throwing that at you, just explaining the ways of this room.
<hekatontarchos> the farthest I've gotten is live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly.  that gets me to busybox, but when I type modprobe ide-core and then exit, it gives me a bunch of '........ could not be found' an drops me at a busybox prompt again
<cabrioleur_> Tonren, try to install alsa-oss.
<wng-> how much HD space would be needed to host a local repository with just the packages needed for a installation?
<Starnestommy> wng-: I would estimate 1 to 2.5 GB
<wng-> Starnestommy, and how about the complete official repos?
<Alan_M> wng-: a few hundred GB's
<cabrioleur_> wng-, the size of the install cd.
<wng-> Alan_M, how many hundreds?
<Alan_M> that, im not sure of.
<wng-> I have to decide what size/how many drives the machine is going to have
<hekatontarchos> I've also tried booting with live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly break=top    but that gets me to busybox, and doesn't let me type
<wng-> to tell my boss tomorrow
<Alan_M> if your thinking about mirroroing the repositories, you might have to have a few TB hard drive..and a dang good bandwith..like almost fiber optical
<Logan> So will i download the Server version guys?
<phynix> wng: it is really easy to set up your own repo on a local machine
<pyrak> mneptok, sage is pretty neat.  only thing it's missing is offline browsing
<cabrioleur_> wng-, I think the whole repos you can fit on 3, 4 dvd's.
<Alan_M> i might be wrong, but yeah.
<wng-> 3 or 4 dvds is quite a difference than a few hundred gbs
<cabrioleur_> wng-, yup. It's not that much of it in the official channels.
<Alan_M> i saw on the ubuntu page it was a huge ammount.
<wng-> i know debian is like 40GB fully installed
<Tonren> cabrioleur_: It's already installed.
<Alan_M> i just didnt know exactly, but its definately there for you to read
<phynix> is there a way to get the packages off of the cd and just make a repo
<wng-> cabrioleur_, you'd say 100GB would be more than enough?
<wng-> phynix, yea, I'm pretty sure there is
<cabrioleur_> Tonren, download plugin from the website and replace the one you have.
<Logan> Hey where would i get drivers for the cd-rom?
<cabrioleur_> wng-, that's plenty.
<wng-> should be as easy as moving files and setting up apt
<hekatontarchos> any ideas?  Alan_M?
<wng-> cabrioleur_, thanks :)
<Alan_M> None hekatontarchos
<phynix> cause i made a scrip to compile the debs from a folder and host them using apache
<Alan_M> thats also a reason i threw the private message thing at you, not everyone knows all the answers :)
<phynix> not compile sorry make a package.gz files
<hekatontarchos> I read some suggestions to use the alternate install CD, but the description of it didn't leave me confident that I would be any better off with it
<Alan_M> Guys, im just a wee person, i dont have all the answers, i have as much information as ubotu :)
<cabrioleur_> Logan, in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/cdrom
<zetheroo> I have a laptop with a Broadcom wireless card.... and I want to get it working in Gutsy .... is there a way to do it without needing to plug into an Ethernet cable?
<Logan> cabrioleur, thanks will try that
<Odd-rationale> zetheroo: You will need to download the drivers somehow... An ethernet cable is the easiest way
<cabrioleur_> zetheroo, yes. ndiswrapper is on live cd, and your windows driver should be on you recovery cd you got from your "provider" :-)
<Logan> cabrioleur, when i typed that in it messed up my screen, lol
<phynix> wng are you trying to setup a local repo on a server machine
<cabrioleur_> Logan, ? The I gave you location for directory which contain multiple modules for cdrom. I don't know which one is right for you.
<zetheroo> sudo time stack too far in the future
<Logan> o right cool will try
<Link_> squid
<MTecknology> Is there such thing as some way to load openoffice into the background or something so after I load a document for the first time I don't need to keep some document open in order to not have it reload everything?
<kiro> a
<kiro> Anyone could help me delete a file in Filesystem
<kiro> named Backup.tgz
<pyrak> MTecknology, that's a good question
<cabrioleur_> kiro, rm -vf Backup.tgz
<badcarbine> why does gparted ask for a password?
<Starnestommy> badcarbine: I think it needs sudo or root access
<badcarbine> i haven't set a root password - this is a livecd
<cabrioleur_> badcarbine, it's your root password. Because you can alter internal and essential setup for you system.
<cabrioleur_> badcarbine, the password is ubuntu
<badcarbine> im in knoppix
<kiro> cabrioleur_, do I need to be root?
<jrib> badcarbine: ask in the knoppix channel
<kiro> Im new to ubuntu..
<cabrioleur_> kiro, only if it's not own by you.
<badcarbine> i have already
<kiro> well I type  su - root  , then type pass
<jrib> badcarbine: we can help you use the ubuntu live cd, it has gparted on it
<kiro> yes its owned by me
<kiro> but it wont delete
<Newbuntu2> I'm looking for a wifi adapter, preferably USB interface, with >200mW transmit power and sensitivity in the ~75dBm or better... does anyone know of one, or know a good site with reviews?
<jrib> !root > kiro (read the private message from ubotu)
<MTecknology> pyrak, if you ever find out something, you wanna memo me?
<prince_jammys> kiro: just do :: sudo rm Backup.tgz
<k1ro> sudo rm backup.tgz still not working
<k1ro> O.o
<jrib> k1ro: tell us the output you got
<k1ro> ?
<prince_jammys> k1ro: yeah
<k1ro> how
<prince_jammys> k1ro: any error message?
<k1ro> umm no
<jrib> k1ro: then it worked
<prince_jammys> k1ro: are you in directory where this file is?
<n2diy> I just renamed my Flash drives to something sane, I'm a happy camper now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<prince_jammys> k1ro: check if it's there
<k1ro> it doesnt says anything
<k1ro> ..
<k1ro> weird huh
<linux_stu> hello i am trying to install ubtuntu on my 64 bit amd tx1219 tablet, and it hangs during the booting of the livecd
<prince_jammys> k1ro: if the deletion was successful, it won't say anything. check if the file is gone
<k1ro> its in my filesystem folder ( / )
<linux_stu> does that require any special drivers or anything?
<cabrioleur_> linux_stu add "noapic nolapic" option in loader.
<k1ro> and still there..
<linux_stu> k thanks cabrioleur_
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, how did you create this file?
<prince_jammys> k1ro: sudo rm /Backup.tgz
<k1ro> backup
<k1ro> thing on net
<k1ro> brb
<k1ro> gotta check
<jrib> !enter | k1ro
<ubotu> k1ro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, is the process still running?
<summatusmentis> which is the correect install disc to be using for a macbook? what's the status of the amd64 port?
<k1ro> No
<prince_jammys> k1ro: either provide the full path of the file ( /Backup.tgz )  or cd /  and then sudo rm Backup.tgz
<cabrioleur_> summatusmentis, the status is "stable" macbook with Gx or Intell?
<k1ro> rm: cannot remove `/Backup.tgz': No such file or directory
<Nith> SilentDis: I've only heard of root kits
<prince_jammys> k1ro: ok what is the full path of the file?
<Nith> sorry
<Pendeta> What e-mail server does Ubuntu Server Edition come preconfigured with?
<k1ro> prince_jammys: how do I check?
<prince_jammys> k1ro: i mean what directory is it in ?
<hekatontarchos> is there a way to get 7.04 for ppc?
<k1ro> the filesystem
<cabrioleur_> hekatontarchos, there should be a port of 7.04 for ppc.
<jrib> !ppc > hekatontarchos (read the private message from ubotu)
<icesword> lalalla
<prince_jammys> k1ro: it's not in /
<pawan> every time i load ubuntu i have to press control D
<k1ro> prince_jammys, yea  it is
<emma> What do you all think of this laptop (Do you think that Ubuntu would run well on it? --- http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8669951&type=product&id=1196470792281  (F.U. IRSeek: You do not have permission to publish anything I say).
<prince_jammys> k1ro: where are you seeing that?
<summatusmentis> cabrioleur_: macbook w/ intel(I assume you mean video card)
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, sudo rm -vf /Backup.tgz
<icesword> toshiba
<cabrioleur_> summatusmentis, no, the cpu.
<dark_angel> hey
<|an4bi0s|> hi
<summatusmentis> cabrioleur_: oh, ppc vs. intel, got it. Yeah, definitely intel
<dark_angel> mm hola
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ still there
<Li-Plus> is there somewhere I can see whether parts of a computer are compatible with ubuntu
<cabrioleur_> summatusmentis, then install amd64 or i386, both of them should be working fine.
<prince_jammys> k1ro: type this::   ls /Backup.tgz
<dark_angel> ola
<summatusmentis> cabrioleur_: alright, someone was telling me the amd64 port wasn't the correct image for it
<n2diy> ! hardware | Li-Plus
<ubotu> Li-Plus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dark_angel> somebody here write spanish
<jrib> !es | dark_angel
<ubotu> dark_angel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dark_angel> jrib hola
<k1ro> prince_jammys : ls: /Backup.tgz: No such file or directory
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, then kill the script that is creating it. You are running tar script which is constantly creating it after you remove it. If you don't know how to do it, the easiest way would be to restart the computer.
<prince_jammys> k1ro: ok what is making you say that it's in / ? where are you viewing this file?
<dark_angel> Hola  Como estas  Li-Plus
 * dark_angel tira Confetis y globos al aire por la llegada de  Li-Plus `;~'O~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`;  Li-Plus .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`;.'`~;`~`O~~~*`; Li-Plus .'O~~~~*`;.'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*` Li-Plus ;.'`~;`~`O~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`; Li-Plus .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~*`; Li-Plus .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`; Li-Plus .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.
<crushy> hello everyone
 * dark_angel tira Confetis y globos al aire por la llegada de  crushy `;~'O~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`;  crushy .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`;.'`~;`~`O~~~*`; crushy .'O~~~~*`;.'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*` crushy ;.'`~;`~`O~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`; crushy .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~*`; crushy .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`; crushy .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.
<crushy> while am on call using ekiga, other person can hear himself
<crushy> any help?
<icesword> what the hell
<Blueblaze> icesword, ?
<k1ro> prince_jammys, in the filesystem folder ( / )
<icesword> what is that
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ how do I kill it?
<prince_jammys> k1ro: paste the output of :::  locate /Backup.tgz
<dark_angel> mm who kickme
<crushy> thank dark angel
<prince_jammys> k1ro: paste the output of :::  locate Backup.tgz
<dark_angel> ?
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, just restart the computer.
<prince_jammys> k1ro: no slash
<dark_angel> ur wellcome
<jrib> prince_jammys, k1ro: sure this is not a case-sensitivity issue?
<dark_angel> Hey jrib  Como estas, hagarra tu silla y sientate a charlar con nosotros aqui en el mejor canal  #ubuntu ...:)
<crushy> i have setup mic capture in mixer only
<prince_jammys> jrib: we're about to find out
<Jack_Sparrow> dark_angel, Doesnt matter, that was not appropiate for this channel
 * dark_angel tira Confetis y globos al aire por la llegada de  jrib `;~'O~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`;  jrib .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`;.'`~;`~`O~~~*`; jrib .'O~~~~*`;.'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*` jrib ;.'`~;`~`O~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`; jrib .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~*`; jrib .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.'O~~~~*`; jrib .'`~;`~`O~~~~*`;.
<crushy> still other ppl can hear themself like am using mix
<crushy> ?
<k1ro> this is the site helped me to make that crazy folder  . http://www.digi-darkroom.com/showthread.php?t=27178
<prince_jammys> k1ro: paste the output of ::  locate backup.tgz
<k1ro> prince_jammys didnt says anything
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, killall -9 tar
<prince_jammys> k1ro: paste the output of ::: sudo find / -iname backup.tgz
<k1ro> prince_jammys , ls: /Backup.tgz: No such file or directory
<jrib> prince_jammys: it's "backup.tgz" on his link
<flake> to run a program from the desktop, should i create a symbolic link to it, or set up a script I can run by clicking on it.. i tried the script and made it executable, but it opens as a text file
<cabrioleur_> then remove the file with "sudo -vf /backup.tgz"
<prince_jammys> jrib: heh
<prince_jammys> !filenames
<ubotu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<flake> ok.. the script has to have .sh behind it apparently
<Jack_Sparrow> flake, Or launcher bash filename
<k1ro> prince_jammys : /backup.tgz    <- that is what it gave with sudo find / -iname backup.tgz
<prince_jammys> k1ro: sudo rm /backup.tgz        (no caps)
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ : sudo: please use single character options
<impulse32> kalun:
<j_humphrey> how do i find the process id of a program?
<crushy> follow prince_jammy @ k1ro
<prince_jammys> why does everyone love rm -f so much?
<jrib> k1ro: use prince_jammys's command, cabrioleur_ made a small typo before
<jrib> j_humphrey: ps
<Starnestommy> j_humphrey: pidof program
<cabrioleur_> I quit
<crushy> system >> administration>> system monitor @ humphrey
<k1ro> prince_jammys : Worked finnally , a big thanks :D
<prince_jammys> k1ro: was because of capital B
<k1ro> prince_jammys : capital make difference??
<prince_jammys> jrib: you hit that one on the head
<crushy> anybody would help me out now :-<
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, I recommend slackbook :-)
<prince_jammys> !filenames | k1ro
<ubotu> k1ro: File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<zetheroo> is AWN now in the Ubuntu Gutsy repos?
<kalun> type /msg impulse32 penis
<k1ro> oooooo
<crushy> why other person can hear themselves when they are on call with me????
<crushy> :)
<k1ro> cabioleur_ : slackbook? let me check this out on wiki
<k1ro> prince_jammys thanks :D
<prince_jammys> k1ro: np
<impulse32> jrib: sorry i'm trying to teach him to use irc
<crushy> am i ignored?
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, ftp://ftp.slackbook.org/pub/slackbook/slackbook-2.0.pdf
<crushy> :)
<Starnestommy> crushy: is your microphone picking up your speakers?
<angusb> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crushy> no
<crushy> i tried removing speakers completely
<crushy> and just use mic
<cabrioleur_> crushy, no, but are you positive it's not an echo on the line?
<crushy> i cant hear them but still they can hear themselves
<pawan> every time i load ubuntu i have to press control D
<crushy> yes its not echo
<pawan> file system error
<jrib> impulse32: suggest "foobar" next time
<crushy> it only goes off when i mute wave
<cabrioleur_> crushy, kill esd then :-)
<impulse32> jrib: done
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ , woot thats awesome:D
<crushy> but when i mute wave i cant hear them
<crushy> esd?:(am noob guide me
<crushy> i have two sound cards in pc, the one onboard i disabled and installed this on pci, its YMF407 yamaha
<Lasivian> I need a driver updated to the modern kernel, does anyone know where I should go to have someone do that?
<cabrioleur_> crushy, go to System Monitor, Processes, and find + kill esd process.
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ , so Slackbook is all about Using Linux Correctly?
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, it's the simplest free book about linux I know.
<erstazi> after attemping a quite a few hours, I am giving up (searched forums, mail lists, and search engine results), here is all my outputs I can think of: http://c-wd.net/ath/   can anyone help with this?
<crushy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511974
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, 99% applies to all linuxes, and 1% just ignore :-)
<crushy> killed @ cabrioleur
<crushy> now shall i try again?
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ , sweet thing seriously wow thanks man did not know peoples were so helpful :)
<cabrioleur_> crushy, nothing left :-)
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, no problemo
<crushy> k1ro good people are always helpful
<crushy> ok bro trying now and will report you back :)
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ , if you got time to be my mentor could be awesome :)
<k1ro> crushy :)
<shindig> anyone know how to get a nvidia 8800 gt card working or at least which synaptic package i should use
<k1ro> shindig envy
<k1ro> ?
<Starnestommy> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<crushy> shindig it should work in restricted driver
<Jack_Sparrow> shindig, I think yo uwill need the drivers from the  nvidia site to get the 8000's going
<k1ro> Well Im using envy cuz i dont know anyother thing like this to get my graphx card working
<Jack_Sparrow> Starnestommy, Please do not recommend envy in here
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow I did
<Jack_Sparrow> sORRY sTAR
<cabrioleur_> k1ro, I'm a soldier, a programmer, and a journalist/photo guy at the same time. If you have any questions, I'm sure I will find some time.
<erstazi> cabrioleur_: what MOS?
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ WOW awesome
<cabrioleur_> erstazi, 35t
<shindig> k thanks i will look into those options
<erstazi> cabrioleur_: former 11B here
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ I would like to be a0 "white hat"
<cabrioleur_> erstazi, respectful.
<cabrioleur_> erstazi, after all 11b is the core of the army.
<erstazi> cabrioleur_: and only 5% of it also
<erstazi> cabrioleur_: Avenger System Repairer?
<J-_> Is there a way to reconfigure network-manager?
<erstazi> J-_: howdy
<crushy> Shindig this would help you >> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<cabrioleur_> erstazi, a hard labor. Former 33W, MI tech.
<ruzarik> ぉ
<k1ro> !mentor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mentor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J-_> erstazi: how's it going?
<_aib> when I insert a usb key, what listing in /dev is it by default? i've got /dev/usb1, /dev/usb2, and 10 variants of /dev/usbdev1.1/2. i tried mo unting /dev/usb1 and 2 but it says " /dev/usb1 is not a block device"
<erstazi> good
<J-_> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<J-_> grr
<erstazi> J-_: want a link?
<erstazi> J-_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247028
<erstazi> J-_: normally, I go through /etc/network/interfaces (back it up first before editing)
<erstazi> J-_: then after fixing it, I /etc/init.d/networking restart
<k1ro> I've just installed steam with wine , and got inboard soundcard , cause my Xfi Fatal1ty aint working on 32  bit linux. and Im using envy nvidia  8800 as graphx card
<cabrioleur_> _aib, it should be next consecutive number. It can create multiple files as well.
<AaronMT> I am trying to help a friend simply boot into the Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD desktop and he recieves a problem, best described as: after the loading progress bar (booting using the cd) he boots into X, first thing that pops up before anything else: Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, 3 options: configure (video drivers), shut down, continue in low graphics mode . He configures his Nvidia 8800 and monitor, clicks OK, bl
<_aib> cabrioleur_, i tried this:`for ii in `ls /dev/usb*`;do sudo mount $i /tmp;done' and it says "* is not a block device" for each one
<erstazi> J-_: is that any assitance?
<erstazi> _aib: you got ii, it should be i
<cabrioleur_> _aib, remove the key and see which one disappeared.
<AaronMT> Did my message just print?
<_aib> i had it right in the command
<erstazi> AaronMT: yes
<erstazi> AaronMT: thats restricted video drivers, you have to enable it
<elchado> Hello, thanks for previous help with sound. New Problem, tried dual booting XP, grub got overwritten. I have reinstalled grub, but get error 17. Any ideas? Thanks!
<AaronMT> He isnt at the desktop just yet to do that though
<k1ro> wow
<_aib> cabrioleur, all of the ones that look like usbdev2.3_ep[0-9]{2} disappear
<k1ro> cabrioleur_ I've installed Steam with Wine. It was working fine since now. steam won't load again
<AaronMT> Anyone, any ideas?
<Posr> http://www.seopedia.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/02/02252006_google_girl.jpg
<ZzzCellistzzZ> Night
<crushy> cabriouleur still the person can hear his voice
<kalun> hey i just setup my computer today to dual boot XP and Ubuntu, i have a shared FAT32 partition which is hda6, i want my shared partition to appear as a new drive but changing the fstab to mount /dev/hda at /media/hda6 doesnt seem to work. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> crushy, Questiohn, can you hear yours when you talk?
<Odd-rationale> AaronMT: He tried low graphics mode?
<crushy> no i cant hear mine while talking @ jack
<elchado> Grub Error 17?
<crushy> in switches i have already tick over microphone capture
<AaronMT> Odd-rationale: I am asking him
<Odd-rationale> AaronMT: ok
<Lasivian> Anyone know of a pcmcia wireless card that works well in ubuntu that will take an external antenna? or a list of compatible hardware? thanks :)
<erstazi> after attemping a quite a few hours, I am giving up (searched forums, mail lists, and search engine results), here is all my outputs I can think of: http://c-wd.net/ath/   can anyone help with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, are you missing a # pointer to the dev.. partition
<crushy> LASIVIAN check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543919
<Jack_Sparrow> crushy, HAve you considered the problem may be on his end and not yours
<crushy> well when i mute wave he cannot hear the echo
<kalun> Thanks Jack: # /dev/hda6 starts the line off
<crushy> so the problem seems at my end
<crushy> he can hear me even when i mute wave, but the echo that he's getting is off
<crushy> This is right document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported @ lasivian
<Jack_Sparrow> crushy, Is there a channel for the app you are using?
<crushy> hmm didnt get you there @ jack, am using ekiga
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: # /dev/hda6
<kalun> UUID=47CD-5E47  /media/hda6        vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<elchado> Hi, I am getting error 17 on startup screen-cannot mount partition....any help?
<k1ro> I need help, I've installed Steam With Wine this morning. After this I had problem with a file that were taking all the room I needed to install the game. Now that I've deleted the file. I've installed the game in steam then at about 98% steam crashed. I've tried to open\run it again but It won't load completely. On the taskbar it says Starting steam. then steam won't come up.
<Jack_Sparrow> crushy, when you mute wave.. you cant hear him and he cant hear himself right
<crushy> yes
<crushy> and can hear me as mic is still on
<AaronMT> Odd-rationale: Low graphics mode does the same thing, it goes to a black screen blinking cursor and hangs
<manic12> anybody know where I can get a GLX >= ver 1.3 for ubuntu?
<BananaMon> Hi. I have a somewhat of an odd thing going on with my Ubuntu. The 'windows list' that used to show up in one of my panels does not anymore making it not possible for me to switch windows. And further the alt+tab buttons also don't do anything, even if there are many windows open. Is this just a metacity problem?
<crushy> dont know about stuff regarding wine @ k1ro :(
<erstazi> BananaMon: on the panel you had the windows list, right click and add to panel
<Odd-rationale> AaronMT: Your best bet is to use the alternative install cd, then.
<Jack_Sparrow> crushy, That does not prove the problem is on your end though
<erstazi> BananaMon: then add window list
<Kaneda15> woo people that i might be able to talk to :o
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry here is fstab link http://www.pastebin.ca/929974
<crushy> actually when u choose mix option in switches
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, ok will look
<crushy> the person will hear whatever they say
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah that is not the problem. I have done that many times, added new panels and stuff. If I right click where the windows list is supposed to be and click on preferences, I do indeed see the prefs of the windows list, but it is invisible and unusable
<crushy> it seems like some of the voice being redirected to them
<erstazi> BananaMon: compiz-fusion enabled?
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah
<erstazi> BananaMon: try disabling it for a second
<crushy> when we choose microphone capture in switches ?does that mean only microphone channel will be send?
<gadu_33> 208.98.22.205
<BananaMon> erstazi: I think the problem started after I installed some other draw libraries for conky
<manic12> anbody know about opengl/glx for ubuntu?
<BananaMon> erstazi: k, let me try
<erstazi> BananaMon: I use conky too
<erstazi> BananaMon: from experience, compiz-fusion and conky can conflict
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, that uuid looks wrong
<erstazi> BananaMon: want my .conkyrc? just need to backup yours and just use mine
<BananaMon> erstazi: sorry, not conky, I was installing some things like aggdraw to make a certain desklet work on adesklets, I think that's what led to the problem
<AaronMT> Apparently safe-mode got in to the desktop for him
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: how would i find the proper UUID?
<BananaMon> erstazi: lol...I will get to that in a minute erstazi. I still have the problem of not getting my conky to startup with even with a delay script
<codename> Hey can you still enable desktop effects in UBuntu 6.06
<codename> ?
<BananaMon> erstazi: I'm just going to brb, I have to logout of the gnome-safe mode to try what you said
<erstazi> BananaMon: k
<BananaMon> erstazi: BRB, thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda6
<codename> Hey can you still enable desktop effects in UBuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, see if it matches what you show
<k1ro> I need help, I've installed Steam With Wine this morning. After this I had problem with a file that were taking all the room I needed to install the game. Now that I've deleted the file. I've installed the game in steam then at about 98% steam crashed. I've tried to open\run it again but It won't load completely. On the taskbar it says Starting steam. then steam won't come up.
<codename> Hey can you still enable desktop effects in UBuntu 6.06?
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: it matches
<erstazi> k1ro: try crossover
<K-Ric1> hi
<bluesky> hi
<codename> Hey can you still enable desktop effects in UBuntu 6.06?
<Scunizi> codename, you can but it's not as easy.. almost time to upgrade anyway..
<erstazi> codename: did you try it?
<devron6> evening all
<BananaMon> erstazi: I'm an idiot! I had just set windows rules to skip taskbar for all desktop windows.....geez!!! well that was easy.
<Scunizi> !hi | devron6
<ubotu> devron6: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: when i first setup dual boot i mounted hda6 at /osshare but i was experimenting to try to make the folder show as an actual drive thats why i changed it to /media/hda6
<erstazi> manic12: that happens (:
<bluesky> chinese?
<codename> I don't wanna upgrade
<codename> :(
<devron6> How is everyone doing
<codename> i downgraded actuakky
<manic12> what happens?
<Scunizi> codename, from?
<erstazi> manic12: sorry BananaMon ^^
<codename> 7.20
<codename> 7.10
<codename> i like dapper better
<erstazi> tab complete + sloppiness
<BananaMon> erstazi: but now for the real problem, conky! My conky like I said, doesn't work on startup though it works perfectly normally. I have a 60 second delay setup, but still it doesn't work
<BananaMon> erstazi: lol yeah
<Scunizi> codename, some downgraded to Feisty.. the next version though is the new LTS
<codename> yeah
<codename> i really wanna use dapper
<codename> tho
<erstazi> BananaMon: honestly, I set mine up using Sessions, just added it to sessions
<zdux00tv> I'd like to "zip" some files into an iso file. Is this possible?
<k1ro> erstazi whats that?
<codename> so is it impossible to get desktop effects running then?
<Scunizi> codename, well.. it is supported for 3 years.
<codename> So Desktop effects is still possible
<badcarbine> if my users list in ubuntu lists only the root, how is it possible for me to be logged in as another user?
<legend2440> kalun: /dev/hda6 is vfat?
<k1ro> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<credible> codename: completely impossible
<BananaMon> erstazi: hmm yeah, that doesn't quite work for me...
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, Is there still old mount info somewhere messing it up
<credible> codename: wait for hardy and upgrade to that
<codename> Credible, are you serious?
<cjae> hi all
<codename> So I can't do the desktop effects
<BananaMon> Does anyone else have any ideas of how to get conky to startup?
<k1ro> erstazi : whats crossover
<erstazi> BananaMon: want my .conkyrc?
<Scunizi> codename, no.. you need compiz & beryl.. there may be a way with compiz fusion but I don't know how.. It was always buggy for me on Dapper.
<credible> codename: not on dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, Sorry, but I have been up since 3am .. not on top of my game
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah sure...thanks for the help
<codename> k
<BananaMon> erstazi: no harm in trying eh
<erstazi> k1ro: CodeWeaver's Crossover, google (:
<kalun> legend2440: it is vfat, was formated as that in GParted and its also in the code
<credible> you could use ancient versions of things, but it would be a mess
<erstazi> BananaMon: let me scp it to my server
<BananaMon> erstazi: k cool
<cjae> where are gnome icons kept in file system so I can add glass icons from gnome-look?
<BananaMon> erstazi:
<BananaMon> cjae: different places.....for something you installed yourself ~/.icons
<zdux00tv> how can I "zip" files into a iso format ?
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure if theres old mount info anywhere i did a fresh install of both systems
<Odd-rationale> cjae: /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps
<BananaMon> cjae: for the others...it's
<BananaMon> cjae: yeah that, what Odd-rationaly said
<erstazi> BananaMon: http://c-wd.net/ath/conkyrc.txt
<cjae> ok will try
<erstazi> BananaMon: I have two cpu's on this box, so if you have single CPU, then you need to alter that
<BananaMon> erstazi: cool thanks a lot! I'm going to go try this out..have to restart my system, so BRB
<erstazi> after attemping a quite a few hours, I am giving up (searched forums, mail lists, and search engine results), here is all my outputs I can think of: http://c-wd.net/ath/   can anyone help with this?
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: i removed uif to emulate hda1 because hda1 used to be visible as a drive (thats my windows partition) but now my hda1 isnt working either
<Kaneda15> so... got a question for anyone that thinks they can help
<BananaMon> erstazi: oh k. I just want to test if it startsup
<erstazi> BananaMon: System > Preferences > Sessions
<AaronMT> How do my friend get wireless on the LiveCD when it doesnt detect his wireless card and its not listed in restricted drivers
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah, thanks, I'm going to try then...brb
<erstazi> BananaMon: if you just use that .conkyrc as yours in your ~/ then you should be able to just put conky as the command
<friedtofu> AaronMT: do you know what wireless you have?
<cjae> hey how do i make gnome take hold of ne4w icons?
<cjae> *new
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, I am to sleepy to help now...  http://www.pastebin.ca/929984    is something to try.. but   how about trying to mount it manually real quick
<cjae> unzipped to the /usr/share/icons directory but am not sure how to make them take hold
<k1ro> I want to uninstall Wine , uninstall steam , then Install Crossover , then steam again . anyone wanna help?
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: oh sorry i didnt mean to hold you, i'll try that its not urgent i can try it another day thanks
<AaronMT> friedtofu he has a linksys wmp300n
<erstazi> k1ro: you don't need to uninstall wine or steam
<cjae> nevermind got it
<k1ro> erstazi I need space
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun,   mkdir /media/kalun6       then mount /dev/hda6 /media/kalun6
<AaronMT> whats the command to list all wireless devices
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo as needed
<Odd-rationale> AaronMT: iwconf ?
<erstazi> k1ro: in the terminal, does the command "uninstaller" open anything?
<badcarbine> is it possible that ubuntu automatically repairs broken partitions? I wasn't able to view anything on my hd, and now i see my files again
<Odd-rationale> AaronMT: *iwconfig
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: trying
<Geoffrey2> oh, lovely....I just set up a samba server, and now find out I probably can't even use it with my other computer.......sigh.....
<Jack_Sparrow> badcarbine, It does fsck when it detects errors
<AaronMT> lo no wireless extensions
<AaronMT> eth0 no wireless extensions
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cjae> thanks Odd-rationale
<AaronMT> is this because hes in safe mode?
<Odd-rationale> cjae: np
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: great! its mounted in the mount point specified, is there a way to make it visible as a drive (or i can just use a shortcut)
<erstazi> AaronMT: try: sudo iwconfig
<erstazi> AaronMT: lspci -v | less
<badcarbine> ok
<cjae> hey what kind of file plays when you log into gnome, is it a midi
<erstazi> AaronMT: make sure you use a pastebin service for that output
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, It should show on your desktop if volumes_visalbe is on
<cjae> and may I change it?
<k1ro> erstazi no
<Odd-rationale> cjae: It is a .wav. Yes you can change it
<cjae> Odd-rationale, is there a limit to size?
<Odd-rationale> cjae: I don't think so...
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: sorry i'm a quite newb is volumes_visable an option in fstab?
<erstazi> kalun: no, its in gconf-editor
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, Usually drives mounted in /media show up on your desktop
<AaronMT> erstazi: 05:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Coproration BCM43XG (rev 01)
<AaronMT> Subsystem: Linksys Unknown deviece 0060
<Filled-Void> Hi all I have an ogg video I created using gtk-recordmydesktop but its kind of a bi video since it records my whole desktop. Id like to reduce the size of it to probably half of what it is now. The file is also in ogg format. Could anyone suggest what i could use to do this
<cjae> Odd-rationale, ok now im pushing question limit, app to rip it off movie since I have whole movie theme going?
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, there is an option in gconf-editor called volumes_visible to turn them on or off
<cjae> Odd-rationale, did I make much sense last question?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<erstazi> AaronMT: this is the link I am using (I have a wifi issue as well): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Odd-rationale> cjae: I think I know of an app. I've never tried to rip music of video, so I don't how that would work... Let me get link...
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: i ran the editor in terminal to open the GNU but cant find the option is it in the file menu area
<legend2440> kalun:  in terminal gconf-editor then go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<erstazi> Filled-Void: I use LiVes when I get a gtk-recordMyDesktop
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Paddy_EIRE> can I start another windowed graphical session of say kde windowed in gnome ??
<erstazi> !info lives | Filled-Void
<ubotu> filled-void: Package lives does not exist in gutsy
<legend2440> kalun:  click volumes_visible box
<Filled-Void> erstazi, I can use a package called lives to create the video in the desired resolution I want?
<erstazi> Filled-Void: I use lives for that, you can change the resolution of an image
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun,  Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and check volumes_visable
<kalun> legend2440: thnx
<Filled-Void> erstazi, Image an in video correct ?
<Filled-Void> as in*
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: its checked but not showing on desktop, unchecked and checked refreshed desktop doesnt show
<Odd-rationale> cjae: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<Jack_Sparrow> kalun, goodnight... 18hours and I am outta here
<kalun> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help man, day 1 on linux peace
<erstazi> Filled-Void: http://lives.sourceforge.net
<Filled-Void> erstazi, thank you
<rhineheart_m> can you suggest using antivirus for ubuntu gutsy server? I just like it to be a carrier of any virus
<Paddy_EIRE> !antivirus | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<erstazi> Filled-Void: np
<rhineheart_m> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<john_> Howdy, I know this is a stupid question but how do I install Nvidia geforce drivers in ubuntu? Is there an easiser way than envy?
<macogw> john_: sys -> admin -> restricted driver manager
<erstazi> !virus | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<macogw> john_: very common question really
<john_> tells me my hardware doesnt need restricted drivers,  however everything is slow.  I installed envy on my last install and it sped things up a ton
<erstazi> after attemping a quite a few hours, I am giving up (searched forums, mail lists, and search engine results), here is all my outputs I can think of: http://c-wd.net/ath/   any solution to these outputs?
<linuxmonkey> lol yeah macgw also depends what version he is using.lol
<cjae> !fuoco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuoco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> john_: envy's just an unsupported script to install the nvidia binaries
<Odd-rationale> cjae: It is not in the repos...
<macogw> john_: do you have nvidia's drivers running right now or just vesa?
<tyguaike> ubuntu have day record ?
<john_> i guess just vesa
<macogw> tyguaike: huh?
<tyguaike> huh?
<kayce_> hello
<erstazi> hi kayce_
<macogw> john_: you can install the drivers from nvidia.com if your card's not detected for the nvidia drivers in the repo
<macogw> tyguaike: whats the question?
<john_> i think i tried that before, I will try again and report if it works
<tyguaike> writer day record
<erstazi> tyguaike: writer day record?
<cjae> Odd-rationale, ok so I would load dvd in there and sift to which part of movie would like out and extract?"
<kayce_> im having a problem with my x server apparently, "The x server failed, Perhaps it is not configured well."
<ToddEDM> hey guys, this may sound dumb  but how do i edit sources.list
<macogw> john_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<tyguaike> is a veriday writer record
<Odd-rationale> cjae: Like I said, I never used it for that purpose before. But it claims to be able to do so...
<macogw> tyguaike: veriday?
<erstazi> I am just going to bash my head into the desk...
<macogw> tyguaike: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-cn?  I see you're in that channel.  it seems what you want is something you don't know how to translate into english
<Odd-rationale> ToddEDM: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tyguaike> erstazi,i want writer day record  evryday
<linuxmonkey> Its been a while since ive used linux, I love the 7.10 :) I think ive tried every versions of ubuntu since the release, anyways since im so out of touch, what IRC client do you guys suggest?
<macogw> ToddEDM: make that "gksudo" not "sudo"
<lordleemo> ToddEDM: sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup   then   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and remove the # before the word deb
<tyguaike> OK
<Paddy_EIRE> can I start another windowed graphical session of say kde windowed in gnome ??
<john_> what is gksudo?
<erstazi> linuxmonkey: irssi
<erstazi> john_: graphical sudo (:
<Odd-rationale> john_: Sudo with a graphical frontend
<macogw> ToddEDM: youre supposed to use gksudo on gui apps because sudo doesnt check X authority so it can break permissions
<john_> oh man thats cool
<ToddEDM> ok
<john_> If I had known that...
<nobara> Hi
<BananaMon> erstazi: THANKS!!! It finally worked!~
<macogw> linuxmonkey: irssi
<erstazi> BananaMon: conky to you
<erstazi> linuxmonkey: screen + irssi (adding on)
<macogw> Paddy_EIRE: dont think so.  i think kde has a way of doing it though...
<erstazi> BananaMon: maybe you can help with my issue
<BananaMon> erstazi: I had to take some of the inital windowing lines from your script....and after some more stuff like that, it works even without an extra delay script
<Kaneda15> anyone seen these errors before when attempting to boot from the ubuntu cd? or know how to deal with them?
<Kaneda15> [82.160787] Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
<Kaneda15> [82.160921] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<nobara> Anyone here can give me a hand with a problem I have?
<BananaMon> erstazi: totally thanks!~ yeah of course, I'll try
<BananaMon> erstazi: what's up
<Paddy_EIRE> macogw: no probs.. I'll look into it...
<erstazi> BananaMon: look at http://c-wd.net/ath/
<kayce_> i'm having a problem with my x server, when i try to use "New login in a windows", i get the error "The x server failed, Perhaps it is not configured well.", i've tried to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg", but this did nothing to help
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm back to my old question....I have several different computers, some running Windows, some Ubuntu, that I want to be able to access files on desktop running ubuntu....what's a good method for doing this?
<erstazi> BananaMon: I am totally lost
<BananaMon> erstazi: k
<BananaMon> erstazi: just a sec
<ToddEDM> ok i have the  sources file open, but where do i parte the lines i need to paste... just anywhere?
<erstazi> Geoffrey2: you could setup openssh on all of them... there is openssh for windows
<kayce_> if this is not the correct channel, can someone tell me where to go please
<macogw> kayce_: try "xrandr --auto"?  its a crazy auto-config X thing
<pabix> Hello! I am looking to a way to downscale an image with convert with a file weight target (e.g. 96 kilobytes). Do you have a convert option to do it?
<erstazi> ToddEDM: at the bottom preferably
<macogw> Geoffrey2: SAMBA
<Odd-rationale> ToddEDM: The end would be fine
<macogw> ToddEDM: just add to the end
<kayce_> macogw: thank you
<erstazi> wb J_-
<ToddEDM> ok thank you guys
<pabix> Geoffrey2, access... read/write or read-only?
<Paddy_EIRE> you are on the correct channel
<Odd-rationale> erstazi: I wasn't trying to copy you, you just got first... :P
<Paddy_EIRE> errr
<erstazi> Odd-rationale: its ok
<john_> if I run an openssh server on my pc, will this put me at risk for my system to be compromised?
<pabix> And do you want a command-line access or only access to the files?
<macogw> john_: yes
<erstazi> Odd-rationale: I am trying to figure my issue too
<nobara> Anyone knows how I can remove a package that I installed with sh
<macogw> john_: if you keep the root account locked, nobody can get in as root, so thats good
<Odd-rationale> erstazi: me too.
<john_> even if I have it set up with a password?
<macogw> john_: but given enough time and computer power, your username and password could be brute forced
<ryan_mandelbaum> i just installed mp32ogg now how do i use it?
<john_> true.
<erstazi> Odd-rationale: what is your problem? maybe you can help me if I help you?
<Paddy_EIRE> nobara: what was it
<erstazi> macogw: jails (:
<nobara> Paddy_EIRE: netbeans
<BananaMon> erstazi: so your wirless card is not picking up a certain connection?
<erstazi> BananaMon: correct
<ToddEDM> i clicked save , but it says i dont have permission to save sources.list
<erstazi> BananaMon: is that enough output and data to see anything?
<macogw> john_: keeping root account locked is good because even though they know the username is root, they can never get in as there's no password that would ever be correct
<macogw> erstazi: thats a BSD thing
<Odd-rationale> erstazi: Mine is actually very simple. Does the jamendo plugin for rhythmbox work for you?
<erstazi> BananaMon: I thought of every bloody thing
<BananaMon> erstazi: hmm...let me go over the outputs
<john_> ohhh right
<macogw> erstazi: there are no jails in linux, only chroots.
<john_> dangit... i shoulda disabled it
<erstazi> Odd-rationale: I use amarok
<Odd-rationale> erstazi: What's yours?
<macogw> erstazi: chroots can, contrary to popular belief, be broken out of
<_Oz_> hallo all
<rhineheart_m> Okay this is the case.. what if for servers where only the root user using it.. Is there a likelihood to infect the system without an antivirus?
<erstazi> macogw: pishposh! ported
<kayce_> macogw: "xrandr --auto" did nothing
<macogw> john_: if you set a strong password and change it every few months, you're ok
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: Hello!
<erstazi> macogw: oh I know chrooted environments are not totally safe
<macogw> kayce_: ok. idk then.
<john_> i have an insanely strong password
<erstazi> hi _Oz_
<_Oz_> hi erstazi
<erstazi> (:
<john_> took me 2 weeks to memorize it
<kayce_> macogw: ok, do you know what channel would have someone that would know?
<macogw> john_: so do i. i estimate itd take 3 months of constant trying to brute force my password even with access to the hash
<nobara> john_: 2 weeks O.O
<macogw> kayce_: #xorg
<john_> thats always nice to hear :)
<ToddEDM> Odd-rationale:  im getting a popup that says i do not have permission to save sources.list
<kayce_> macogw: thank you much
<erstazi> _Oz_: fancy to see you here (:
<ryan_mandelbaum> i just installed mp32ogg now how do i use it?
<macogw> ToddEDM: you didnt "gksudo gedit" then.
<Geoffrey2> read/write access....that way instead of having 4-5 copies of the same file, one on each computer, I can access everything from one computer...supposedly the point of networking computers in the first place :)
<john_> well I figure if somone wants access to my files on... well nothing really im just playing with linux they have just wasted a few weeks of their life brut forcing
<Odd-rationale> ToddEDM: Did you edit it with sudo/gksudo
<macogw> ToddEDM: you need the gksudo to make you root
<erstazi> Geoffrey2: Samba or SSH, choose your pick
<ToddEDM> ohhh ok , i had a sudo one open
<nobara> Paddy_EIRE: no idea?
<john_> all they can get is a fun MOTD with an ascii art of ubuntu :)
<macogw> ToddEDM: ok sudo shouldve worked too though
<ToddEDM> it worked now guys , thank you
<macogw> ToddEDM: it works, its just not recommended
<Geoffrey2> erstazi: well, I have Samba set up, I just need to figure out how to go back and undo the domain controller setup so it'll work with xp home edition
<xim> speaking of sudo, any reason why the same password wouldnt work for su as sudo?
<macogw> xim: root account is locked
<Odd-rationale> xim: You set a root password?
<macogw> xim: there is no password for it at all
<erstazi> Geoffrey2: or you could even setup apache2 as a web server
<xim> but sudo doesnt goto root?
<erstazi> Geoffrey2: it depends on how much you want that data to be secured inside that network
<xim> im a newb i thout super user meant root
<nobara> Hello, anyone here knos how I can remove a program that installed using sh command?
<BananaMon> erstazi: I am on a standard desktop, wired connection, so I don't really know much about wireless connections on laptops. I don't see anything in the outputs, perhaps if you connect to a network that is open and compare the outputs then.....
<macogw> xim:  if you want to "su" use "sudo -s" or "sudo su" if you want to "su -" use "sudo -i" or "sudo su -"
<Odd-rationale> xim: It uses the user's pass word not root's
<Aprilis> All right, I need help.  I had to install Ubuntu because Windows wasn't being recognized by the harddisk, but I've decided to make do with it for now.
<erstazi> BananaMon: done that (:
<BananaMon> erstazi: I'm going to google it though, and see what comes up
<macogw> xim: it doesnt su (switch user) to root.  it just runs that command as root
<BananaMon> erstazi: can you connect to other open networks?
<john_> Thanks alot guys,  I always find plenty of help here.  untill next time I have a noob quesiton.  take care
<erstazi> BananaMon: I dropped the WPA2 security and went open and tested
<Aprilis> I am having trouble getting any .avi files I've downloaded to play--and having trouble downloading some to begin with!
<Aprilis> I'm using Azureus.
<xim> ic thanks
<macogw> nobara: umm well it shouldve come with an uninstaller
<erstazi> BananaMon: I have busted my brains for hours over this
<Odd-rationale> xim: User get root access by deing added to the sudoers file. They use their own passwd for sudo, not root's
<macogw> nobara: sh is just telling the script to execute in a shell
<Geoffrey2> erstazi: well, I'm using a private network address range behind a router, so I'm not sure how much more securing I'd need
 * nobara macogw: well
<bruenig> sh invokes the /bin/sh executable
<BananaMon> erstazi: maybe it's the router then. Maybe the router is rejecting the connection from your card, instead of that problem being with your card
<bruenig> it is a program
<erstazi> Geoffrey2: so, you could, if you don't like samba, either use apache2 or ssh or whatever
<bruenig> the script becoems an argument to that program
<BananaMon> erstazi: what is the router/server? what company/model
<erstazi> BananaMon: it worked in windows
<Aprilis> Anyone?
<kayce_> macogw: there appears to be no one present in #xorg
<erstazi> BananaMon: Linksys WRT54G (:
<erstazi> BananaMon: the router works with my Nokia 770
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah exactly, maybe the router does not identify the linux drivers, or maybe because of closed-source technology, it is black listed
<macogw> erstazi: one of the old ones that runs linux or the new crappy ones?
<macogw> BananaMon: those run linux
<erstazi> macogw: older
<BananaMon> erstazi: hm..the WRT is a great router, let me look it up
<erstazi> macogw: DD-WRT
<nobara> macogw: and where I can find the uninstaler?
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah
<BananaMon> erstazi: oh you use DDWRT, I love that stuff
<BananaMon> erstazi: let me google
<erstazi> macogw: the issue: http://c-wd.net/ath/
<macogw> nobara: shouldve come with it. if it didnt....umm...too bad.
<Geoffrey2> erstazi: it's not a matter of like or dislike....when I was trying to set something up, I was referred to directions on setting up Samba and openldap, only problem being XP Home hasn't a clue what to do with domains.....so I need to go back and undo the domain controller part of it
<xim> exit
<xim> oops
<xim> heh
<macogw> xim /quit
<Aprilis> Maybe I should be more specific.  Whenever I try to play an .avi file, it says this:  An error occured.  Could not determine type of stream.
<nobara> macogw: too bad? O.O
<_Oz_> does everyone pretty much agree that VLC is the best video player in ubuntu?
<xim> i thought i was inthe terminal
<manic12> is there anybody here who knows about opengl/glx stuff?
<nobara> macogw: no way of removing it?
<ryan_mandelbaum> i just installed mp32ogg now how do i use it?
<macogw> nobara: well you could read the install script and see what it did and undo all of that by hand..
<erstazi> xim: I do that a lot, don't worry (:
<macogw> Aprilis: do you have codecs?
<macogw> _Oz_: yeah pretty much
<Aprilis> Man, this channel is much busier than I could have ever imagined.  Can someone please PM me?  I need help with very noobish stuff.  I just had Ubuntu installed this weekend, and nothing is working.
<macogw> _Oz_: i still use totem because im dumb
<_Oz_> macogw: heheh
<nobara> I can't even open the .sh file
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: That or mplayer
<Aprilis> macogw:  I have no idea, honestly.  I don't know anything.  I am like the lowest level of noob.
<erstazi> _Oz_: I got stuck using amarok because my step-daughter wanted her ipod music ):
<macogw> Aprilis: applications -> add/remove.  click the thing in the top right to make it show all software available, then search for ubuntu restricted extras (or ubuntu-restricted-extras) and install that
<mosibfu> Aprilis, sounds like you dont have the gstreamer plugins that supply you with certain codecs
<_Oz_> speak of the devil, right as I say that VLC freezes up on me
<erstazi> Aprilis: everyone has a beginning
<Cyclonut> Howdy folks - so, ive got a weird issue with sound.
<_Oz_> erstazi: I like amarok :)
<Cyclonut> after using Pandora (http://www.pandora.com) often, my sound will stop working
<macogw> Aprilis: thats ok.  i really ticked off a kid at my school because i asked him everything when i started using ubuntu..and he's not even a linux user. he's a freebsd user.
<erstazi> _Oz_: are you busy?
<Cyclonut> it is like pandora crashes alsa
<Cyclonut> if it helps, I am using realtek integrated sound
<_Oz_> not terribly so, erstazi
<erstazi> _Oz_: mind if you look at http://c-wd.net/ath/ ?
<macogw> erstazi: why not Exaile?  It's GTK Amarok.  My sister uses Rhythmbox for her iPOd
<Cyclonut> I have restarted alsa-utils to no avail
<_Oz_> sure
<Aprilis> macogw:  Show all available applications?
<erstazi> macogw: did things in a hurry 1 year ago, never switched back
<cjae> Odd-rationale, ok where are the login wavs kept?
<macogw> Aprilis: yes
<BananaMon> erstazi: do you get limited connectivity mssgs? or can you not even find the network?
<Odd-rationale> cjae: /usr/share/sounds
<nobara> well thanks guys
<nobara> have a good night rest
<erstazi> macogw: and over 10,000 mp3's, its hard to imagine loading another player with that collection
<_Oz_> erstazi: oh man, I'm the wrong guy to ask for this. :( I've never successfully gotten a laptop running on wireless in ubuntu.
<macogw> Aprilis: codecs are what tell the computer how to decode songs and videos.  different types of files use different ones.  because of stupid US patent laws, Ubuntu isn't allowed to include them
<erstazi> BananaMon: cannot even find any networks, even walked outside where I know my Nokia 770 can find them
<macogw> erstazi: haha i see
<erstazi> BananaMon: I think its not scanning, but I am clueless on this wifi networking
<Aprilis> macogw:  All right, I'm installing ubuntu restricted extras.  This is the codecs?
<macogw> erstazi: one thing i *love* about rhythmbox is that unlike banshee it watches my library properly and just grabs them when it sees something new
<erstazi> BananaMon: I just plug in the WPA2 passphrase and I am done thats all
<_Oz_> what do I type in the terminal to get a list of my processes so I can find the UID to kill?  VLC is frozen and I can't shut it down.
<erstazi> _Oz_: htop or top
<BananaMon> erstazi: are you client mode? because that won't work
<Cyclonut> erstazi - ps -a
<macogw> Aprilis: its more than just the codecs. itll also get you flash, microsoft fonts (like Times New Roman), and a couple other things I can't remember. flash, i think... everything you need, basically
<cjae> Odd-rationale, so just rename new file to login.wav and delete old one?
<erstazi> BananaMon: clientmode?
<Torikun> Check out compiz on the eee pc, http://rusher.webhop.org/wordpress/?p=85
<Cyclonut> erstazi: or, ps -a | grep vlc
<macogw> Aprilis: oh i said flash twice.
<Cyclonut> erstazi - or skipping that, pkill vlc
<macogw> Aprilis: java tooo, i think
<erstazi> Cyclonut: ty tell _Oz_
<l815> what's a good language translator program?
<Odd-rationale> cjae: No. Go to System --> Pref --> Sounds and change the login sound
<Aprilis> macogw:  This is wonderful!  It looks like it's going to take a while, but it'll be worth it.  I've been missing Times New Roman something fierce.
<Cyclonut> erstazi: hah, lines are blending together, sorry
<erstazi> l815: http://babelfish.altavista.com (:
<erstazi> Cyclonut: its ok
<Cyclonut> _Oz_: ps -a | grep vlc to get the UID. Alternatively, use pkill vlc to skip the UID part
<l815> erstazi, yes but i want a program :P
<BananaMon> erstazi: WRT works in 2 modes, client and WDS. If you are in client mode, then the problem you are describing will occur, though it should occur for ALL wireless clients....is that the case?
<erstazi> BananaMon: ah, no not client mode
<erstazi> BananaMon: its not the router, I can say that
<Odd-rationale> _Oz_: One way kill is to do alt+f2 and type in xkill. Then click on the frozen window. Sometimes this doesn't kill it properly though...
<erstazi> BananaMon: I removed the security at this moment too
<Aprilis> macogw:  Man, you guys are so nice.  I've tried asking people on another channel in another server, and they all called me stupid and said I didn't deserve to use Ubuntu.  :<
<BananaMon> erstazi: oh, so you can connect wirelessly from say windows?
<_Oz_> thanks, Odd-rationale
<erstazi> BananaMon: yes
<_Oz_> and cyclonut
<erstazi> BananaMon: and with my nokia 770
<Cyclonut> _Oz_: np
<BananaMon> erstazi: ah...
<macogw> Aprilis: if you dont mind the suggestion, check out the Liberation Fonts.  they're metric compatible with (same size as) Arial, Times, and Courier, but i think they look nicer. i especially like the serifs on Liberation Serif (Red Hat's answer to Times New Roman) http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/libe/liberation-fonts/ttf-liberation_0.1-0.1_all.deb
<Cyclonut> _Oz_: using pkill is my favorite, though :)
<erstazi> Aprilis: what?!?! Ubuntu is the AOL of Linux
<macogw> Aprilis: they're @$$holes
<Aprilis> I know, right!
<Aprilis> It wasn't even my choice.
<k1ro> I want to use my second drive as Data but I dont see linux doesnt detect (i think) the drive
<erstazi> Aprilis: ignore them, this is the official IRC channel
<paul---> I have multiple ip addresses on my dedicated server, and want the ability to rate limit by IP and measure bandwidth by IP. I've investigated this endlessly.. but snmp is flawed as it only measures bw on the interface (eth0) not (eth0:1.. etc) .. how can i get round this?
<Aprilis> macogw:  Will check it out!
<macogw> Aprilis: the link installs them.  if you dont like 'em, dont use them, but they look nice
<erstazi> BananaMon: see, it is very complex
<Aprilis> macogw:  I am all for new fonts.  I love fonts.
<erstazi> BananaMon: and I am lost which way to go, I have tried both ndiswrapper and madwifi
<macogw> Aprilis: http://existentialtype.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/liberation-comparison.png
<paul---> i was thinking potentially some sort of 'virtual interface adaptor' a bit like what you would use for vmware? .. but i dont want to use vmware i want to use the ips the same way i would use it if it was bound on eth0:1
<Cyclonut> erstazi: what about bwcutter?
<xslh> :)
<macogw> Aprilis: there's side-by-side the Microsoft fonts, Liberation, Bitstream (which is included in Ubuntu)
<paul---> with the ability to measure traffic, and ratelimit ofcourse :/
<_Oz_> I like htop
<erstazi> Cyclonut: never saw it, will it work with AR5006EG? this is the issue I am having: http://c-wd.net/ath/
<_Oz_> thanks for that tip
<_Oz_> just installed it
<Aprilis> Cool!  Nice, simple, text fonts.
<Aprilis> Very nice.
<Torikun> Check out compiz on the eee pc, http://rusher.webhop.org/wordpress/?p=85
<erstazi> _Oz_: I use it sometimes, its more detailed than top
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah, erstazi.....I can't find any solutions to this online either.....logically speaking, the problem seems to be of communication between the 2 devices. Have you tried using another version of DD-WRT?
<dubby> hey anyone, im having trouble starting amarok, im using ubuntu gutsy and xgl / compiz and when i start amarok it tells me it cannot find kmail
<BananaMon> erstazi: or here's an idea!
<Cyclonut> erstazi: dunno, but thats what I use to work with my broadcom-based wireless card.
<erstazi> BananaMon: I think its the actual chip
<macogw> dubby: use exaile instead
<erstazi> BananaMon: and thats what worries me ):
<macogw> dubby: amarok wants kde stuff, for example kmail.  exaile is the gtk version of amarok.
<BananaMon> erstazi: use restricted drivers from windows on your linux instead of the open source ones
<BananaMon> erstazi: could that help?
<erstazi> BananaMon: have done that
<macogw> dubby: meaning it doesnt need to load a ton of extra libraries from kde inside your gnome
<erstazi> BananaMon: thats what ndiswrapper does
<r0b> when is the release date for 8.04 anyone know?
<BananaMon> erstazi: haha..you've tried everything eh
<macogw> r0b: april 24
<erstazi> BananaMon: almost, I am probably missing something
<BananaMon> r0b: in april I think
<macogw> BananaMon: thats the obvious answer
<erstazi> BananaMon: thats why I put together that small html doc with the outputs
<r0b> macogw: ty
<Geoffrey2> ok, since a domain controller is out, would samba with wins support work reasonably well?
<r0b> BananaMon: ty
<dubby> ok macogw
<erstazi> BananaMon: because I might have missed *one* thing
<BananaMon> erstazi: hmm yeah...I'm really sorry, I can't seem to come up with anything
<BananaMon> erstazi: yeah I know the feeling
<erstazi> BananaMon: I appreciate the help
<k1ro> I want to use my second drive as Data but I dont see linux doesnt detect (i think) the drive
<erstazi> maybe I just need some jack daniels to help, I have to finish this 1.75 litre off anyways
<macogw> k1ro: what version of ubuntu?
<macogw> k1ro: and what format is the drive?
<BananaMon> erstazi: sorry man, It's 1am now here anyway and I have to go to bed, I do really appreciate your help though. If in the coming days I hear anything about the problem or find something related to it, I'll post it on the ubuntuforums, where I'm called Dasani
<macogw> k1ro: is it NTFS (aka Windows format)?
<erstazi> BananaMon: same here, its 1am here
<Kira> What does a dns record that starts with the AT sign ("@") do? I have a record that reads "@ A <ip address>" in the zone file of my domain, aside from the usual "* A <ip address>" and "www A <ip address>". Is that somehow wrong? My domain information isn't getting pushed to the DNS nodes.
<Cyclonut> well I've got a question - my sound quits working after using certain flash sites (pandora). I have restarted alsa-utils to no avail. If I restart, it works fine, but I dont want to restart. what should I o?
<BananaMon> erstazi: hope you find it before that though! cheers
<macogw> BananaMon: crap it IS 1am!
<BananaMon> erstazi: lol
<erstazi> BananaMon: tty
<BananaMon> erstazi: gnite
<BananaMon> gnite all
<erstazi> BananaMon: night and ty again
<BananaMon> and remember, sleep is imortant too!
<macogw> BananaMon: nght
<macogw> *night
<_Oz_> hmm
<erstazi> why does time fly by?
<Cyclonut> g'nite
<_Oz_> I can't seem to figure out a way to make either mplayer, totem, or VLC open a movie on a different computer to play.  Am I missing something?
<dubby> macogw how about ksudoku
<jack-desktop> whats the vlc plugin for firefox?
<dubby> it has a 3d sudoku
<dubby> that the gnome one does not
<legend2440> does anyone know if it makes a difference if use UUID or /dev/hda1 in fstab? Any advantage to UUID?
<macogw> dubby: thatd also load kde libraries.  it can slow things down a bit if youve not got a lot of memory. i try to stick with gnome stuff for that reason. if you want to use kde stuff, thats fine. it doesnt hurt anything
<dubby> obviously it does
<macogw> legend2440: a little
<dubby> because that program completely crashes my system
<dubby> ends the session
<macogw> dubby: weird
<macogw> legend2440: if i want to be able to have different flash drives have different mount points, i'd use UUID because then no matter what order i plug them, that doesn't change
<legend2440> macogw: ok ty
<Aprilis> macogw:  I installed it, but it still says it can't determine the type of stream.
<Aprilis> Totem Movie Player is what pops up when I try playing it.
<Aprilis> Should I install a different player?
<macogw> legend2440: when libata was changed a couple releases ago so that IDE drives became /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda like they used to be, anyone who had removed the UUID and put in /dev/hda was in trouble because there was no /dev/hda anymore. it was now called /devsda
<macogw> Aprilis: you could try VLC or MPlayer.  those are both common replacements
<Cyclonut> +1 vote for vlc
<Fersure> <3 VLC
<Aprilis> macogw:  Do I just sudo apt-get install vlc?
<Aprilis> or mplayer?
<macogw> yep
<macogw> or use add/remove
<Aprilis> This is very handy.
<cjae> is there a bug in .wav playback in 7.10?
<erstazi> cjae: describe please
<cjae> very distorted
<erstazi> I am starting to drain
<Aprilis> All right, thanks guys.  I was going to install MPLayer, but I'll try VLC now.
<macogw> Aprilis: we only use command line instructions because they work on ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu the same. you can use add/remove or synaptic to install all you want
<cjae> like pcm is up to high but is only 75%
<Fersure> Aprilis: VLC will play pretty much anything.
<_Oz_> aprilis: I think you'll like VLC
<bony> can some one help with grep and sed? i have a file which contains output of ls -lhSR. now i want to delete all the lines that are NOT ./ and total how to do that?
<_Oz_> Aprilis: it's the player that pretty much always works and always plays anything you load in it
<macogw> bony: oh oh my department
<erstazi> macogw: heh
<Aprilis> That would be great.
<Cyclonut> Aprilis: I would venture so far as to say that VLC is one of my most reliable and favorite pieces of software
<Geoffrey2> ok, can someone point me to a good tutorial on setting up samba to work with xp home?
<bony> macogw, can you help me out?
<Aprilis> I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it will play!
<cjae> erstazi, are you a religious person, or sensitive to bad language? so I may show you example .wav file?
<erstazi> ok, I am out, I will look into this tomorrow night some more, if anyone gets the chance please check http://c-wd.net/ath/ for my issue, I would appreciate it much
<Cyclonut> ah, Ive gotta go. My bizarre sound problem isnt fixing itself like I'd hoped :-P
<bony> macogw, i am want to delete all the lines in the file that don't start with ./ or total
<erstazi> cjae: well, I was in the Infantry... does that make a difference
<tavo> Does anybody know how to run xgl server on ati radeon 1100???
<erstazi> cjae: but I am going to sleep
<macogw> bony: oh dont start with either? ok just a minute...im not fast at regex
<tavo> I've been trying by making a xgl session
<tavo> but it didn't work
<cjae> erstazi, http://www.scarface1983.com/wav/upassw.wav
<bony> macogw, ok
<Tazbobu> Anybody good with LIRC here?
<tavo> my screen
<erstazi> cjae: it sounds good to me
<Aprilis> another question: How do I set VLC as the default movie player?
<Galer> im having a few probs with ubuntu...can any one help?
<Aprilis> er, video player
<sutabi> Im having a internet problem....  I JUST bought a new 50 dollar USB linksys, the only listed to work with linux natively, and well im connected to IRC... but when i use firefox I cant goto any websites
<cjae> ok must be my config thanks good night erstazi
<macogw> bony: i got half of it...
<bony> macogw, ok
<sutabi> and im getting around 80% connection
<sutabi> <-- wireless
<ChrisC_> When the time comes for me to upgrade from Gutsy to Heron. Will my backup APTonCD still work? Or shall I wait till I do the upgrade and make an APTonCD backup then. I think I'll be using the LTS version from then on. As I have heard through the grapevine Ubuntu are making LTS to LTS upgrades available.
<ChrisC_> I'm capped and want to avoid all that downloading. Using APTonCD from a gutsy backup. Will it work on Hardy? I guess it's a difficult one to answer.
<bony> macogw, with this command i am able to get the lines that start with ./, grep ^./ ls-output
<josh13> I have a parent directory containing files & directory & .svn directory for each sub directories. I want to tar the parent directory without all the .svn directories, how would I do that ?
<bony> macogw, and with grep ^total ls-output i get the lines starting with total
<erstazi> josh13: svn export url
<erstazi> josh13: or svn export /path/to/svn/directory/
<bony> now i want to concatenate both outputs into a single output
<cjae> anyone why .wav is very distorted on my 7.10 system?
<gomalopa> Buenas noches!
<Aprilis> All right, anyone know how to make VLC my default video player?
<Galer> i recently installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon, i rebooted and it ran fine, (im dual-booting with vista) i got on vista to find out how to install a driver for my wireless card, rebooted to get into ubuntu and nothing happens, there is a screen with the flashing underscore. any suggestions?
<josh13> erstazi ok, then i would have to commit first, then export the path ... the destination would contain only the tree folders/files without .svn, rite?
<gomalopa> akguien de argentina??????
<gomalopa> akguien de argentina??????
<dubby> Galer: I am going to assume that you installed vista after ubuntu, in which case it took out grub as the bootloader
<ChrisC_> cjae try changing your sound settings from alsa to oss or the other way around.
<erstazi> !es | gomalopa
<ubotu> gomalopa: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Galer> nope, i have had vista since i bought the pc
<gomalopa> ok
<gomalopa> thanks
<dubby> is it on multiple hard drives?
<macogw> bony: sed -i '/^[^\.\/\|^total]/d' test
<Galer> dubby: no, partitioned space on one HDD
<dubby> if so it may be a bios setting on which hard drive you are booting from
<amenado> Galer-> ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 gives you a logon prompt?
<macogw> bony: thatd delete every line that doesnt start with "./" or "total"
<paul---> can i use tap/tun devices to host additional external ip addresses?
<Galer> amenado: not sure, i would have to reboot to find out
<bony> macogw, ok let me try
<ChrisC_> Anyone know the answer to -->  When the time comes for me to upgrade from Gutsy to Heron. Will my backup APTonCD still work? Or shall I wait till I do the upgrade and make an APTonCD backup then. I think I'll be using the LTS version from then on. As I have heard through the grapevine Ubuntu are making LTS to LTS upgrades available.
<ChrisC_>  I'm capped and want to avoid all that downloading. Using APTonCD from a gutsy backup. Will it work on Hardy? I guess it's a difficult one to answer.
<macogw> bony: just replace "test" with your filename
<bony> macogw, ok
<amenado> paul----> your ethernet interface can host as many as you want..but....
<paul---> amenado: correct, but snmp has limitations
<paul---> so if its a tap/tun device, i get over these limitations right?
<Aprilis> Azureus keeps shutting down automatically each time I open it.
<Aprilis> Anyone know why?
<macogw> bony: regex look more like gibberish when reading them than when writing them. i think this is why perl is called a write-only language.
<macogw> Aprilis: its broken
<Aprilis> How should I go about fixing it?
<amenado> paul----> what limitations snmp are imposing?
<macogw> Aprilis: has been for a while.  try deluge
<BuSefer> I am installing kubuntu to VirtualBox and I got a message "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly", what could this mean?
<Aprilis> macogw:  "a while" meaning a day?  or... longer?
<ryan_mandelbaum> what is a good program to convert mp3 to ogg?
<macogw> Aprilis: months
<paul---> amenado: ability to measure and rate traffic by IP address
<Galer> amenado: what would that do? should i log in using my set username and passwd from the install?
<Aprilis> macogw:  Oh, it worked briefly for me this weekend, though.  BUt all right, good to know.  Will uninstall then.
<bony> macogw, haha
<amenado> Galer-> yes, use the username and password you created at install time
<paul---> sure the can be fixed by dodgying around with iptables/chains/etc.. but this sems like alot of work
<macogw> Aprilis: after its used once or twice it gets some logs and starts dying. clearing them makes it work again, and then next time itll happen again. its just a pain to deal with.
<Galer> amenado: should that fix the problem? b/c if i try that i will have to reboot this pc.
<bony> macogw, it worked but all some line are still there
<Aprilis> macogw:  Is Deluge easy to work with?
<amenado> paul----> umm not sure about that snmp limitations by ip address..each ip address can be of different scope from the other by having a diff mask
<macogw> bony: what's still there?
<macogw> Aprilis: yes
<Aprilis> Ok, good.  I need something, like Utorrent easy.
<macogw> Aprilis: it has  lot of options. if you dont understand the option, you just ignore it
<Aprilis> Haha, will do.
<macogw> Aprilis: the options are things like limiting how much of your bandwidth people can use when you upload
<BuSefer> I don't understand it seems like kubuntu started from CD but how to I install it to HardDisk?
<amenado> Galer-> that only shows you can log on to your system, fixing the gui is a bit different. .this test is only to show your install went okay
<bony> macogw, just a sec
<macogw> BuSefer: should be an installer on the desktop
<paul---> hmm going home but i will see if you arre around later to discss amenado
<BuSefer> macogw: no icons on the desktop
<Johnny_5> ryan_mandelbaum: try sound converter...u could also try mediacoder with wine
<macogw> bony: ooo i see
<BuSefer> I chose System-Install
<Johnny_5> either is good
<Galer> amenado: im quite sure it did, i logged on to ubuntu once and it seemed to work fine, but i needed to learn how to install my wireless card and it wouldnt let me back on when i tried.
<Johnny_5> just don't expect any id tags
<amenado> Galer-> 1st things first, make sure you can log on and then able to sudo
<Galer> amenado: sudo?? im a nub. :/
<bony> macogw, http://swechabox.selfip.org/~bhuvan/ls-output
<BuSefer> what does this message mean "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<bony> macogw, this is the file
<amenado> Galer-> you can try some linux tutorials to get you going..
<Galer> amenado: thnx. i might be back. lol
<Lasivian> this is going to sound stupid, but if synaptics installs a gui app, where do I find it to run it?
<ka2> Lasivian: Applications menu
<amenado> Lasivian-> somewhere in the Applications menu or sub menu
<macogw> bony: and it left in anything starting with t, o, a, or l, right?
<Lasivian> hrrm, ok
<Lasivian> didn't see it
<Lasivian> trying to see if the ndiswrapper will fix my wireless issue
<Lasivian> oh, found it
<Lasivian> wasn't named what I was thinking it would be named :)
<inacoma> Hey guys... i'm having trouble updating my package list... i checked my sources list etc which is basically:
<inacoma> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 6.06.2 _Dapper Drake_ - Release amd64 (20080110.1)]/ dapper main restricted
<inacoma> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<inacoma> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<ka2> !paste | inacoma
<inacoma> :O
<inacoma> sorry
<inacoma> sec
<an4bi0s> hello
<ka2> hmm where has ubotu got to
<inacoma> !paste
<PaloAlto> hi
<PaloAlto> i have a problem
<bony> macogw, yeah i think thats true. i also found lot of lines which are symlinks and pointers.
<PaloAlto>  ሽድችዝሽችዝሽ
<PaloAlto> ^ that
<Johnny_5> inacoma: do u use apt-get update or do u use the gui updater?
<PaloAlto> is what happens when i type in my console
<inacoma> i'm on ubunto dapper
<macogw> bony: bony if its a symlink, look at the permissions...starts with l
<inacoma> ubuntu *
<inacoma> zzz
<inacoma> apt-get update
<amenado> PaloAlto-> try reset, or tput reset
<tritium> PaloAlto: have you tried typing "reset" in that console?
<ka2> inacoma: its not working - use pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<bony> macd, yes
<macogw> bony: so i need to figure out how to make it take "total" as a word not as a bunch of letters
<tritium> !enter | inacoma
<bony> macd, oops sorry
<bony> macogw, yes
<dubby> everyone try not to suffer from tech support burnout
<PaloAlto> tritium, i cant type shit
<inacoma> ok, this is the source list i'm using: pretty much just the standard one i havn't edited anything except for uncommenting the universe packages: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/58572/
<tritium> PaloAlto: watch the language, please
<Aprilis> What's the Ubuntu subsition for Photoshop?
<Johnny_5> hmm...
<PaloAlto> or i can, but it comes out like ረሰ
<Aprilis> subsitution*
<PaloAlto> when i type reset
<tritium> Aprilis: gimp is as close as you'll get
<tritium> PaloAlto: just try it, please
<PaloAlto> anyway, i did copy it to the console
<PaloAlto> and it worked
<inacoma> and this is what i'm getting when i update: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/58573/
<PaloAlto> no
<Aprilis> All righty.
<PaloAlto> wait no, it didnt work
<ka2> Aprilis: or krita depending on what you are doing.
<PaloAlto> it worked to copy it to the console, it did not stop the console from being rtard
<Aprilis> Do you guys know how to set VLC as my default video player?
<PaloAlto> still get ረሰት
<PaloAlto>  when i type reset
<inacoma> anyone know why i'm getting this :\ i've searched the forums etc
<inacoma> but it's shitting me!
<tritium> !language | inacoma
<inacoma> :O
<pawan> unable to extract rar file
<pawan> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Llewxam> well here i am once again. unable to get the integrated wireless working. i tried the various how to's and couldn't solve my issue. i got an integrated broadcom bcm4328 on an hp pavillion. can't find it in restricted drivers, but lspci lists it. how can i get the drivers running?
<dubby> inacoma are those the australian archives?
<tritium> Llewxam: have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<inacoma> yes
<inacoma> thats what it defaulted to
<inacoma> i tried changing to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<inacoma> but still didn't work.
<Llewxam> tritium: was just about to. i got the driver for xp right now but it's in an .exe file.
<dubby> nah just archive.ubuntu.com
<inacoma> ok
<inacoma> sec
<tritium> !enter | inacoma (for the 2nd time)
<J-_> how can I see what my wireless card is? Or, see if it's enabled proper? I have an Intel Wireless PRO card.
<amenado> PaloAlto-> try reset, or tput reset
<eric__> hi i just wanna ask.. why i cant use or enable the visual effects in appearance preference
<amenado> J-_-> lshw, lspci -c network
<dubby> hmm au.archive.ubuntu.com resolved for me.
<PaloAlto> amenado, eish, i tried, it wont work. I did however copy it from here and pasted it in colsole, and it didnt help.
<vox> how do i run something like systemtap when there's no bootable ubuntu kernel with debugging support?
<PaloAlto> both of those
<dubby> internet connection
<pawan> unable to extract rar file
<pawan> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<amenado> PaloAlto-> try to type it yourself  tput reset
<tritium> PaloAlto: when did it start acting that way?  Did you try to display a binary file?
<inacoma> yeah... that's what i was trying to say
<PaloAlto> tritium, i think it was some shortcut key
<inacoma> i am able to ping au.archive.ubuntu.com from the ubuntu machine, but unable to download from it. I dont know >.< ill try taking away the au and let you know...
<J-_> lshw shows it, does that mean it's working correctly amenado?
<J-_> !wireless
<amenado> J-_-> no, the only way you know its working is if you can communicate
<J-_> amenado: k, makes sense. Yeah I can't communicate on teh net with it.
<Zasch> Every time I try to open a .mov file, it tells me that the filename indicates it is a "QT Video" file but that the contents indicate a "MPEG-4 Video", and it won't let me open it. How do I fix this?
<J-_> amenado: wired I can, wireless I cant
<inacoma> Source List: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/58572/, error with that source list: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/58573/ - and then after taking out the au. from the sources: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/58575/ - Same error, i'm not sure what's wrong hmmm...
<amenado> J-_-> paste in pastebin your  ifconfig; iwconfig;  route -n; and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<inacoma> It doesn't make sense to me - as i can ping both au.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com from the linux machine? Anyone know what's happening :X
<dubby> inacoma can you get to it through firefox?
<inacoma> I'm on dapper
<macogw> bony: well with whats left you could do sed -i '/^[oal]/d' test
<dubby> or some web browser
<macogw> bony: thatd get rid of everything starting with o, a, and l...
<mzinz> I just downloaded a theme, then ran 'configure' and 'make', then 'make install'... I'm not seeing it in the list of themes though, did I forget a step?
<eric__> hi i just wanna ask.. why i cant use or enable the visual effects in appearance preference
<macogw> mzinz: you dont compile themes
<macogw> mzinz: just drag and drop the tarball into the theme manager
<mzinz> Ok hang on
<Oi2Life> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 from a Live CD (i386) and I get the message "Unable to open /dev/agpgart". I tried running xconfig and xconfigure but it says the applications cannot be found. What is the proper application name for setting up X so I can correct this problem, hopefully?
<macogw> Oi2Life: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macogw> eric__: depends on the video card
<mzinz> macogw: it appears to be importing it, but it doesn't appear on the theme list still
<bony> macogw, ok
<eric__> macogq: it was working before..but after i update my ubuntu.. this thing happened.. i cant even view flash or videos..pls help
<ChrisC_> Sorry had to disconnect there. Hi I wanna know the following...
<Oi2Life> Okay macogw, and that command should help me configure x and nix the problem? (no pun intended)
<ChrisC_> When the time comes for me to upgrade from Gutsy to Heron. Will my backup APTonCD still work? Or shall I wait till I do the upgrade and make an APTonCD backup then. I think I'll be using the LTS version from then on. As I have heard through the grapevine Ubuntu are making LTS to LTS upgrades available.
<ChrisC_> I'm capped and want to avoid all that downloading. Using APTonCD from a gutsy backup. Will it work on Hardy? I guess it's a difficult one to answer.
<vox> how do i run something like systemtap when there's no bootable ubuntu kernel with debugging support?
<eric__> macogw: it was working before..but after i update my ubuntu.. this thing happened.. i cant even view flash or videos..pls help
<macogw> eric__: normal updates or upgrade to the development version?
<Oi2Life> Going to try thank command. Much 'Grats. Laters
<eric__> macoqw: normal updates...
<bony> macogw, now how to sort the line according to the numbers before total at the same time the path should follow.
<sutabi> im having problems with my Wireless Linksys WUSB54G USB Network Adapter. It Shows up on Ubuntu AMD64 and I can connect to my wireless network fine. But then I cant access the internet.
<bony> i mean i am trying to see which folder takes up the maximum size and i need to delete some files in order to free the disk.
<sutabi> Im using  Wireless G since thats all that seems to work with no WEP
<sutabi> and right now im on my windows boot cause it works fine on that
<Devan> Ah, that's better. :)
<inacoma> It doesn't make sense to me - as i can ping both au.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com from the linux machine? Anyone know what's happening :X *** I just found out that if i type "host google.com or host ubuntu.com" i am getting: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached - and am guessing this is why i can't update? I can PING ip's fine, but cannot lookup hostnames?
<macogw> bony: oh.  du -axc / | sort -n | tail -n 100  will tell you the largest files/directories inside /  just change / to ./  for inside the current directory
<bluecake> how to check dns and gate way for nic, eth0 , from commandline?
<rhineheart_m> Anybody here who knows the poppass daemon default port for courier?
<bony> macogw, now this is a much much better approach.
<josh13> in a directory, i have a file "pipe" ; the command file pipe says it's a socket. Is it possible to create this manually ?
<macogw> bony: i found that one out today
<rabiddachshund> what's the best file manager?
<rabiddachshund> for gnome?
<bony> macogw, cool
<macogw> bony: it was a comment on my blog since i said something about giant logfiles taking over my system
<J-_laptop> amenado: I guess I shouldn't really paste it here, as I'm on hardy now. Not officially released as of yet.
<bony> macogw, hey why don't you record such commands on some common place so that every one can view them?
<macogw> josh13: mkfifo, i think
<bony> macogw, what is your blog?
<fattmoley> I killed a flash drive attempting and failing to make a bootable usb drive.  Can anybody point me in the right direction for how to restore the drive to a working blank drive?
<macogw> bony: well there are lists of commands online, but useful combos of arguments might be a good thing...
<bony> macogw, i mean link
<macogw> bony: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com
<bony> macogw, yeah
<mzinz> what package do I need to install to play mp3's and other media?
<bruenig> blogspam
<J-_laptop> amenado: Unless you want to see anyway
<oohboo> !mp3 | mzinz
<ubotu> mzinz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amenado> J-_-> go ahead and put n pastebin
<J-_laptop> http://pastebin.ca/930048 amenado
<inacoma> Ok guys - i am running Ubuntu Dapper, i just found out my linux machine cannot resolve DNS names (google.com etc) but IS connected to the internet (i can ping 64.233.187.99 - which is google's IP)... how do i go about fixing this? :X
<amenado> J-_-> try to get your wifi to associate with the AP  via  dhclient wlan0  am assuming you have set the correct ESSID in your config file
<inacoma> I have a static IP, connected through a router...
<cameodemon> clear
<macogw> mzinz: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vox> how do i run something like systemtap when there's no bootable ubuntu kernel with debugging support?
<macogw> inacoma: umm is there anything in /etc/resolv.conf
<mrpockets> ahh
<mrpockets> how do i kill firefox?
<macogw> mrpockets: pkill firefox
<cameodemon> killall firefox
<cameodemon> that too
<macogw> mrpockets: the one i gave kills firefox and firefox-bin
<mrpockets> thanl you so much
<Karsyth> i was wondering if anyone here could help me get my sound working on ubuntu... ive been searching endless amounts of forums and FAQ's, following guides running all kinds of commands. i still cant figure out how to fix it
<J-_laptop> Amaranth: not sure what you mean.
<inacoma> nope, i don't have a resolv.conf o.O
<Karsyth> ive spent easily 5 hours
<J-_laptop> darn it
<J-_laptop> amenado: not sure what you mean
<amenado> J-_laptop-> do you use a nm applet? you can set it there, or on the command line or the interfaces file
<inacoma> macogw: nope, i don't have a resolv.conf o.O
<macogw> inacoma: O_O
<dubby> hey anyone know how i can tell which version ubuntu I have I just read something about prerelease, and im running gutsy
<macogw> inacoma: i didnt think that was possible
<inacoma> really
<inacoma> :\
<inacoma> wtf
<macogw> dubby: gutsy = 7.10
<inacoma> lol
<sn00zer> where do i save a users crontab file? would it be in their home directory?
<macogw> dubby: im running hardy heron, 8.04 alpha 5
<cameodemon> if youre looking to kill individual process and dont know the name, try ps -el and look for the process there or ps -el | grep string to locate a process id
<macogw> dubby: final version of hardy will be released april 24
<Karsyth> anyone good on fixing sound issues in ubuntu?
<cameodemon> yes i do a lot of sound stuff
<dubby> 4.1.3 20070831 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu1)
<Karsyth> came: ive searched countless amounts of forums / faqs on how to get my sound to work on ubuntu, no dice
<macogw> dubby: lsb_release -a
<cameodemon> ok whats your sound card
<macogw> dubby: thatll tell you your ubuntu version
<Karsyth> im using integrated for the moment
<Dusti[n]> buy a new sound card
<Karsyth> could that be the problem?
<cameodemon> i mean, it should work regardless
<cameodemon> integrated sound typically sucks but its doable
<Karsyth> if it means anything, im using a very ghetto cheap biostar motherboard
<Karsyth> im not looking for any quality, just sound
<cameodemon> do you have the make and model of the mb?
<inacoma> macogw: guessing that's the problem right ;X
<Karsyth> p4m900-m4
<cameodemon> k i'll do some google fu one sec
<macogw> inacoma: probably
<Karsyth> alright thanks
<inacoma> sigh! wtf, nfi how. i want it back! :(
<oohboo> lspci should give a name to the sound hardware
<macogw> inacoma: well you can make a resolv.conf
<macogw> inacoma: and list nameservers in it
<macogw> inacoma: system -> admin -> networking has a gui for that
<inacoma> im running dapper
<Karsyth> im gonna pop in a bagel real quick
<inacoma> :(
<Karsyth> be back in a sec
<macogw> inacoma: i know.  that item should still be there in the menu
<macogw> inacoma: if you were using breezy, id be confused, but i used dapper for a few months...first distro i used for more than a half hour
<inacoma> i dont have a gui? :>
<TrustNoOne> u dont have a gui? ur hard core
<nickrud> inacoma: inacoma is this a wired connection that you're losing the resolv.conf for? (just came in)
<inacoma> Yes, its running through a router
<cameodemon> thats bullshit everyone has a gui just some are more retarded than others at the very least the shell is a type of gui
<cameodemon> unless your data or cpt. picard or some shit
<nickrud> inacoma: do you have the network defined in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<inacoma> I think i ruined it yesterday! Haha, with webmin...
<TrustNoOne> cameodemon, no, my friend uses text based (like in fail safe mode)
<cameodemon> so that is still a gui
<inacoma> Yes, everythings defined... i can ping google.com's IP, but not its hostname.
<TrustNoOne> how is that a gui? its not graphical in any way
<inacoma> i'm connected to it with putty and winscp now.
<cameodemon> or is it? hm. what defines a gui im interested. graphical user interface, does this include any system with a monitor?
<Devan> Text is still graphics...
<Karsyth> alright im back
<cameodemon> exactly
<TrustNoOne> gui = graphical user interface
<cameodemon> text isnt really text but instead a pixelated representation of text
<TrustNoOne> text based is not a gui
<nickrud> inacoma: you can add a package called resolvconf , and add a line like    dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220     to the interface definition, it will automatically set your resolf.conf for you
<Devan> Generally speaking, though, GUI refers to a non-terminal interface.
<cameodemon> maybe deleuze or derrida would have something to say about the test
<cameodemon> yeah of course
<cameodemon> ok @Karsyth. are you using a laptop
<Karsyth> nope
<inacoma> kk ill try that!
<inacoma> sec
<cameodemon> ok so this might work anyway
<TrustNoOne> new 5 gum is awesome
<inacoma> Package resolvconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cameodemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4360698&postcount=6
<inacoma> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<inacoma> is only available from another source
<inacoma> E: Package resolvconf has no installation candidate
<inacoma> OOPS
<inacoma> dsfkjsdfksdf
<FloodBot1> inacoma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cameodemon> download, chmod +x these scripts and run them, they'll first upgrade your alsa
<inacoma> Arr.. accident
<inacoma> but yeah, i don't think i can get the package
<nickrud> inacoma: you need to enable the universe repository, edit /etc/apt/sources.list , and uncomment the lines with universe in them. You might want to add the word multiverse to those lines as well, more software
<inacoma> that was the start of my problem nickrud ;)
<inacoma> i cannot get these repositories because i can't resolve hostnames
<nickrud> inacoma: hahahaha.
<inacoma> haha
<cameodemon> apt-get alsamixer if you can, and make sure nothings muted (check if pressing M on the keyboard has any effect when playing music)...also youve checked, if using gnome, system > prefs > sound and checking if the right devices are selected
<RasterBurner> hey aloha
<dny> I uninstalled/reinstalled wine, and it's showing my old programs in the menu, but not new ones.  is there a way to, like, update it?  :/
<nickrud> 204.152.191.39 inacoma  that's mirrors.kernel.org . You can use a direct ip address instead of th archive.ubuntu.com
<bluecake> where conf file, eth0's ip setting
<Ergo^> morning
<khan_sha> ae
<TrustNoOne> dny, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58577/
<smokeyd> Hey guys, I need some advise on filesystems I can use both on windows and on Ubuntu Gutsy:
<inacoma> hey, nickrud: question
<inacoma> if i can get my nameserver, would i be able to just make resolv.conf file?
<TrustNoOne> !ask | inacoma
<ubotu> inacoma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smokeyd> Fat32 doesn't support files larger than 4GB. file operations on NTFS for large files take ages in Ubuntu
<macogw> smokeyd: ntfs will work fine
<Karsyth> cameo, i had to register to the site real quick to download the files. you said i should chmod +x those scripts, and i have no idea what you mean by that. i just got linux today
<macogw> inacoma: yes
<macogw> smokeyd: oh.  is it xp?
<nickrud> inacoma: absolutely.
<Karsyth> im going to assume you want me to run that as a command and put the location of the files i downloaded at the end?
<macogw> smokeyd: there are xp drivers for ext3
<bluecake> where conf file, eth0's ip setting
<nickrud> inacoma: you can use those I put up temporarily
<smokeyd> macogw: I just tried to copy a 3GB file to ntfs but it took all night and didn't even complete more than 10%
<smokeyd> macogw: I found the ext2 IFS driver
<TrustNoOne> smokeyd, i copy files to NTFS drive all the time with no problem, so it could be network issue maybe?
<macogw> smokeyd: ext2 and ext3 are compatible. itll work fine.
<smokeyd> but the problem there is file consistency in case of clean unmounts (IE windows XP crashes)
<inacoma> Ok, and i should be able to do that through the router settings - right? i'm pretty sure it has nameservers in it - they would work? And how is the resolv.conf file set out? is it just "nameserver one.ip.here.yo"
<macogw> smokeyd: thats a problem on ntfs too....
<nickrud> inacoma: the problem with manually changing /etc/resolv.conf as a permanent solution is some inet utils try to set it themselves
<macogw> inacoma: yep
<smokeyd> macogw: that is true
<macogw> nickrud: chattr +i
<mrZeek> I am trying to install flash on 64 bit ubuntu and I keep getting errors.  I am starting to think that it is impossible and that I should re-install with 32 bit ubuntu.  Any thoughts?
<nickrud> macogw: ouch, what a creepy hack ;)
<macogw> mrZeek: did you try the script?
<smokeyd> TrustNoOne: it i not a network issue as the file was copied between partitions on the same drive
<oohboo> bluecake, in /ec/hosts
<dny> trustnoone: thanks :]
<smokeyd> CPU usage just went up to amost 100%
<bluecake> oohboo, no it'snot
<mzin1> how do you display your ip routes?
<smokeyd> mount.ntfs uses 95% or something when copying a 3GB file
<TrustNoOne> smokeyd, hmm... i never copied to NTFS on the same drive as linux...
<macogw> nickrud: its what i did to test my friend's Xorg on fedora. it kept resetting to fglrx and crashing X on every boot.  once i made it immutable and the random fglrx initscript couldnt mess with it, we got to see a fail during the boot sequence to find out what was causing the breakage
<nickrud> mzin1:  route  in a terminal
<mrZeek> yes, and I tried to download adobe file, and tried to do it from command line.  I haven't gotten anywhere
<mzin1> nickrud: thanks
<egoleo> hello
<oohboo> bluecake, are you looking in /etc/hosts.conf or /etc/hosts?
<macogw> mrZeek: thats 32bit only
<smokeyd> macogw: do you now of a windws driver that also supports the journalling of ext3?
<nickrud> macogw: makes sense for troubleshooting. I've used it myself, but it itched so badly I found the real reason (as you did)
<macogw> mrZeek: there's a script someone wrote to automate it on 64bit
<egoleo> after ubuntu 7.10 installation, i get busybox and some stuffs
<egoleo> is there a way to fix it
<macogw> smokeyd: no
<bluecake> oohboo, both
<bluecake> oohboo, both not there
<mrZeek> macogw where can i find this script?
<smokeyd> macogw: ok, thanks
<oohboo> bluecake, on mine the /etc/hosts file has etho setting
<inacoma> Ok, my router settings give me these addresses: Public IP Address (No), Public Network Mask (No), Public Default Gateway (No), Domain Name Server 1 (Maybe? It looks like a normal IP.), Domain Name Server 2 (Maybe? It looks like a local network IP.), and DHCP Server IP Address (??) Which one should i use, and again (to be sure) it would be "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"?
<bluecake> oohboo, ubuntu?
<bluecake> u sure?
<oohboo> bluecake, yep - gutsy
<bluecake> gusty here too
<nickrud> inacoma: domain name server
<macogw> mrZeek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924&highlight=64bit+flash
<cameodemon> ah ok @ Karsyth. it might take some days then to setup if its your first time
<oohboo> bluecake, checked before answering
<cameodemon> well, try this first
<inacoma> nickrud: The one that looks like a local network IP, or the one that looks like an internet IP?
<RasterBurner_> hmmm
<cameodemon> click Systems > Preferences > Sound
<inacoma> meh i'll try both! hehe :>
<nickrud> inacoma: it's probably your router, which forwards dns
<macogw> inacoma: DNS 1
<macogw> inacoma: or listen to him
<oohboo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bluecake> oohboo, i did check before ans
<mrZeek> macogw thanks I will try that
<supershort> hi
<bluecake> how to check if i am using dhcp or static ip? on command line?
<macogw> mrZeek: ive never tried it out, but let me know how it goes. i dont have a 64bit processor
<wx9j> I cannot get k3b to read from one dvd and write to the other, will only work with one at a time although it sees both , any ideas ?
<supershort> how come my pc keeps running in low graphics mode
<Karsyth> alright
<cameodemon> correct drivers not installed perhaps?
<Karsyth> thats what i figured
<supershort> there the same as yesty
<cameodemon> did you go to sound prefs?
<Karsyth> but i tried re-installing and rebooting earlier
<macogw> supershort: dont have the right drivers installed
<Karsyth> yes im in it now
<nickrud> supershort: what kind of video card do you have?
<supershort> i dont know
<supershort> im on a laptop
<supershort> p3 laptop
<cameodemon> under the device tabs do you have options?
<oohboo> bluecake, my /etc/host - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58578/
<nickrud> supershort:   lspci | grep -i  vga  in a terminal will tell you
<Karsyth> yes, it lets me pick which drivers i want to use
<inacoma> ok, lets see if this works - before i try, is there anything i have to restart before i do it? like /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cameodemon> can you select something starting with Realtek
<Karsyth> yep
<Karsyth> thats what i have selected
<nickrud> inacoma: no, it'll be recognized
<Karsyth> i can only select it on default mixer tracks
<cameodemon> ok and when you hit test no sound?
<Karsyth> nothing
<cameodemon> do you have any speakers?
<supershort> comes up trident micro system
<Karsyth> yes
<cameodemon> ok thats good hah
<Karsyth> plugged in correctly, into the right jack
<Karsyth> im not that far behind lol
<Karsyth> its just linux
<cameodemon> try opening a terminal
<Karsyth> alright
<bluecake> oohboo, mine says 127.x.x..x
<cameodemon> ok once you do that, type in the following "sudo apt-get install alsamixer"
<inacoma> Aww ;( no workies! god damnit lol
<supershort> came
<supershort> how to i fix
<oohboo> bluecake, that is localhost - should be lines after that if it is setup
<supershort> is there like a reset graphic setting
<Karsyth> alright , its done
<inacoma> OH WAIT IT WORKS :D LOVE FOR nickrud and macogw :) Thanks fellas
<cameodemon> ok
<tarkus> hi, can someone help me with this? http://tinyurl.com/26o6ze
<egoleo> what cuases busybox to show after installation
<Karsyth> except...
<cameodemon> now type "alsamixer" in terminal [ no quotes ]
<Optimus55> i can't sleep
<Karsyth> how do i paste in here
<cameodemon> shift+ctrl+v by default
<vox> how do i run something like systemtap when there's no bootable ubuntu kernel with debugging support?
<oohboo> bluecake, tried from the menu - system - admin - network?
<bluecake> oohboo, yes
<oohboo> k
<inacoma> I accidently typed hostname instead of nameserver >.< lol haha... gg go through all this and make stupid mistake like that - anyway guys (nickrud and macogw) thx for your help :)
<Karsyth> not letting me paste
<egoleo> plse what causes busybox after installation and how to fix it
<V3nd3tt4> hi :D I'm Istalling Ubuntu 7.10 server edition :D and after this I want to install fluxbox :D I hope fluxbox is simple to use and configure ^^
<cameodemon> just type in alsamixer without pasting
<Karsyth> karsyth@K4:~$ sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Karsyth> Reading package lists... Done
<Karsyth> Building dependency tree
<Karsyth> Reading state information... Done
<Karsyth> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<FloodBot1> Karsyth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluecake> oohboo, no, i am on ssh. no gui
<nickrud> supershort: missed your last few. you should add the nick of the person you're talking to. Try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  -phigh xserver-xorg , and choose the trident driver
<Karsyth> thats what i was trying to paste
<cameodemon> hm you might not have the right repositories enabled
<oohboo> bluecake, try in a terminal   lspci   to see if the etho is seen by the system
<inacoma> Yessss! And now i am doing what i was trying to do an hour ago - updating my repositories! ahaha :P :D
<cameodemon> go to system > admin > synaptic
<tarkus> can someone help me with this, i get this error when i start ubuntu? http://tinyurl.com/26o6ze
<Karsyth> alright
<jms_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install 7.1 form 7.04, but I keep getting this error message: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" Can anyone explain?
<cameodemon> then click settings > repositories
<MenZa> !ops | tarkus (troll)
<ubotu> tarkus (troll): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<prince_jammys> tarkus: cute
<Karsyth> alright
<cameodemon> are all the boxes checked
<MenZa> Thank you, nickrud
<Karsyth> yep
<cameodemon> if not try checking them all, and then hit search then type alsamixer
<smokeyd> tarkus: thanks for the link. Now I can't get rid of the movie
<Axlin> Hey I was wondering if somebody could shed some light on installing libnotify. i'm trying to install 0.4.4 on ubuntu 7.10, but whenever i do ./configure, it errors out
<cameodemon> then install alsa-utils
<cameodemon> or in the terminal sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<MenZa> smokeyd: indeed, killall -9 firefox-bin
<oohboo> jms_, how were you upgrading?
<Karsyth> mark for re-installation?
<nickrud> cameodemon: Karsyth alsamixer is in alsa-utils
<cameodemon> shit really? hm.
<cameodemon> nevermind
<smokeyd> MenZa: yeah I know
<smokeyd> the bastard
<MenZa> smokeyd: indeed. He's gone now, though. :)
<nickrud> ah, never mind
<Karsyth> yeah, i went through this earlier
<jms_> oohboo, from the Upgrade Manager
<oohboo> k
<cameodemon> is alsamixergui installed?
<Karsyth> nope, ill install it real quick
<cameodemon> ok
<HorizonXP> hey, I have an EPS file that I want to zoom in on. Evince only goes to 400%. Is there a viewer that can go higher? Or is there a way to resize the EPS file? It's vector, so it should be something straightforward....
<cow_sendiri> cewek ada
<Karsyth> now what
<MenZa> HorizonXP: *maybe* Adobe's own reader will do that. Let me try.
<HorizonXP> MenZa: it does not.
<cameodemon> adobe's own reading is awful on system resources = slower than death
<MenZa> HorizonXP: Ah.
<HorizonXP> MenZa: can't even open EPS
<MenZa> Yeah, it is, cameodemon
<oohboo> bluecake, try -  sudo dhclient eth0
<MenZa> HorizonXP: Hmm. Inkscape?
<jms_> I don't think Inkscape opens EPS
<cameodemon> theres a really amazing dvi/ps viewer im going to go look for what i have again
<HorizonXP> MenZa: ugh, that'd be a big install.
<MenZa> jms_: It saves to EPS
<nickrud> HorizonXP: maybe display , part of imagemagick? (don't have an eps to check with)
<Karsyth> cameodemon: i installed the gui
<MenZa> Nah, 40-50 megs?
<MenZa> Or maybe display, like nickrud suggests.
<cameodemon> ok now type in alsamixergui in the terminal and tell me what driver it shows?
<HorizonXP> I'll try display
<deepika> e
<HorizonXP> 40 to 50 megs... my campus network restricts what I can download
<HorizonXP> and I'm already close to the daily limit
<cameodemon> also, did you try clicking on the sound icon on the top panel?
<cameodemon> like, double clicking
<Karsyth> yeah
<Karsyth> they arent muted
<cameodemon> what driver does it say?
<MenZa> OK, inkscape won't *open* EPS files, HorizonXP
<Karsyth> card, chip, or bothj
<cameodemon> um
<cameodemon> is this is alsamixergui?
<Karsyth> yes
<Karsyth> i see a GUI of volume controls
<cameodemon> ok so close that
<cameodemon> double click the sound icon on the top panel
<Karsyth> alright
<cameodemon> go to File > Change Device in that and look for something
<arooni> how can i play back a .ogm video file?
<Karsyth> Realtek ALC861-VD is on the top
<cameodemon> on a manga fanboy video player?
<cameodemon> click Realtek
<Karsyth> alright
<Karsyth> all the sliders maxed, nothing muted
<cameodemon> test the sound?
<Karsyth> still nothing
<Karsyth> i can also pick a different device, but it also doesnt work
<oohboo> arooni, vlc will play Ogg Media files
<Karsyth> HDA VIA VT82xx
<cameodemon> vlc will play anything
 * nickrud is waiting for a comprehensive doc on alsa, written for non uber-geeks
<MenZa> nickrud: fat chance. :p
<HorizonXP> guys, display rasterizes it
<cameodemon> alsa can get pretty muddy sometimes. hm. most likely you'll need to patch the alsa kernel, which can be tricky
<vox> how do i run something like systemtap when there's no bootable ubuntu kernel with debugging support?
<MenZa> HorizonXP: okular, kpdf?
<nickrud> heh. ghostview , ggv , xpdf HorizonXP maybe one of those
<MenZa> xpdf
<cameodemon> xpdf
<HorizonXP> ok, I'll try xpdf...
<Karsyth> so is that something that would take a while to do?
<Karsyth> im a pretty quick learner
<cow_sendiri> 23ff
<cameodemon> ok so i'll give you a link
<HorizonXP> xpdf doesn't open eps
<HorizonXP> :(
<yigal> could someone help me use less space with beagle - it's using 8.4GB right now and growing
<cameodemon> wait also, what are you using to test the sound?
<Karsyth> both the test in the sound and the system sounds
<loma1> i am getting error when i ran xen please resolve the error
<loma1> it is detecting the iso image but it is giving the error as follows " FATAL : could not read the boot disk "
<Karsyth> i test the beep sound
<ArthurArchnix> Yigal, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cameodemon> eh that might be looking for an onboard speaker that you may or may not have attached (i usually dont because im living dangerously)
<gan> hi i am getting error for installing windows as guest OS by using xen....FATAL:could not read disk
<macogw> HorizonXP: does evince?
<Karsyth> even at that, i have multiple programs open that use sound, and i get nothing
<Karsyth> i also get errors when i try to play music
<cameodemon> ok
<cameodemon> so you downloaded those two .sh files right?
<macogw> yigal: if youre on gutsy, id suggest getting rid of beagle and using tracker.  tracker has a lot of nice options for configuring that
<HorizonXP> macogw: yes, but the problem is that it doesn't zoom in enough; so I need something that'll either zoom in more, or something to resize EPS
<Karsyth> yes
<macogw> ooo
<cameodemon> ok
<loma1> gan hai
<Karsyth> im not sure if i did that command correctly though
<cameodemon> are they on the desktop?
<Karsyth> yes
<cameodemon> if so, terminal > cd Desktop/
<cameodemon> then
<cameodemon> chmod +x alsa_1.sh
<cameodemon> then, chmod +x alsa_2.sh
<Karsyth> done and done
<cameodemon> then, ./alsa_1.sh and then run ./alsa_2.sh
<cameodemon> let me know of any errors
<Karsyth> permissions denied
<Karsyth> i dont think the chmod worked
<macogw> yigal: tracker is beagle's replacement. as far as i've noticed, there's no beagle on hardy
<Karsyth> it just went to the next line when i entered it
<macogw> Karsyth: ls -l
<cameodemon> sudo chmod +x alsa_1.sh then
<macogw> Karsyth: if there are x's in the left part, it worked. if not, it failed.
<cameodemon> yeah thats also a good idea to make sure theyre in that directory
<gan> xen is not working in my system..
<what_if> I need to install the package telnet, but not have apt add it to inetd.conf. Can apt do this ??
<cameodemon> ls -l should list all the files in the directory
<cameodemon> i hand this task off to someone else, its near 3am and i have a film class in six hours peace
<cameodemon> sorry i cant stay longer, im just about to pass out
<Karsyth> well
<Karsyth> its not showing up in the list
<oohboo> !telnet | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<Karsyth> but it is on my desktop
<sn00zer> what_if, telnet is extremely insecure, i recommend using ssh unless you have to use telnet
<macogw> Karsyth: i know nothing about audio, but this i can figure anyway...
<macogw> Karsyth: pwd
<macogw> Karsyth: what's that say?
<Karsyth> /home/karsyth
<macogw> Karsyth: and the files are on your desktop?
<Karsyth> yes
<macogw> Karsyth: cd Desktop
<what_if> sn00zer: have to use telnet, can't run encryption. :)
<macogw> Karsyth: then try the chmod
<erealz> hey I just installed phpbb how can I start it up for the first time I installed via apt-get.
<oohboo> !ssh | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nickrud> what_if: you'd simply edit inet.conf after the isnstall
<Karsyth> still nothing
<nickrud> *install
<Karsyth> it doesnt seem like its running the command
<Karsyth> it just goes to a new line
<macogw> Karsyth: thats all it should do when its done
<Karsyth> alright, then i guess its working
<macogw> Karsyth: but you're in /home/karsyth/Desktop now, right?
<what_if> nickrud: ok, that I'll do :)
<macogw> Karsyth: and if you type "ls -l" you see the files listed with their permissions on the left?
<Karsyth> karsyth@K4:~$ sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Karsyth> Reading package lists... Done
<Karsyth> Building dependency tree
<Karsyth> Reading state information... Done
<Karsyth> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<FloodBot1> Karsyth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Karsyth> whoops
<macogw> Karsyth: stop
<nickrud> erealz: it's probably already set up, but what you should do next is probably in /usr/share/doc/phpbb
<what_if> oohboo: sry. Can't use ssh for this system.
<Karsyth> my bad, i pasted the wrong thing
<Karsyth> karsyth@K4:~/Desktop$
<oohboo> k what_if
<loma1> it is detecting the iso image but it is giving the error as follows " FATAL : could not read the boot disk "
<Karsyth> thats where i am on the terminal
<macogw> Karsyth: and if you type "ls -l" do the two files show up?
<loma1> xen is detecting the iso image but it is giving the error as follows " FATAL : could not read the boot disk "
<Karsyth> yep
<nickrud> Karsyth: alsamixer is in the alsa-utils package
<macogw> !patience | loma1
<ubotu> loma1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> Karsyth: ah, that's a really old paste, nnm
<gr1ff1n> hello
<oohboo> loma1, it might be a bad burn
<nickrud> gr1ff1n: welcome
<macogw> Karsyth: and are there x's in the first part of their lines?
<Karsyth> yes, on both
<macogw> Karsyth: then chmod worked fine
<Karsyth> alright, so run the scripts now?
<macogw> Karsyth: now you need t run them
<macogw> Karsyth: yeah
<Karsyth> and i can just double click them to do that correct?
<gr1ff1n> can someone help me to figure out why I can t install awn, it keeps telling me " configure: error: Package requirements (pygtk-2.0 >= 2.8.0) were not met" but I have installed all the necessary packages
<putergirl> wizard
<macogw> Karsyth: eehh they might want input
<laughingman> I have a question regarding USB wireless devices and Ubuntu gusty..
<macogw> Karsyth: better off doing ./alsa_...whatever
<icesword> ssh 59.36.101.19
<macogw> Karsyth: so you can watch it in the terminal
<laughingman> If anyone would be so kind as to help me, or attempt to, i would appreciate it greatly.
<loma1> oohboo, i dont know whether my query was read out by others ror not , thats why i am passing it again & again
<nickrud> gr1ff1n: you need a development header package, it will end in -dev . Have you installed one yet?
<macogw> loma1: we can read, we just dont know the answer
<nickrud> gr1ff1n: probably python-gtk2-dev
<oohboo> loma1, if someone knows an answern they will share :)
<oohboo> *answer
<gr1ff1n> nickrud, I have installed it python-gtk-dev if its what you are talking about but still the same
<sleepster> anyone know of some awesome system monitoring software?
<nickrud> gr1ff1n: strange, that's from the pygtk source package, and 2.12
<macogw> sleepster: pandora, zenoss, nagios...take your pick
<nickrud> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gr1ff1n> yep I know
<Karsyth> it went through a whole downloading process, but along the way i still got permission errors
<gr1ff1n> I don t understand what is going on
<Karsyth> could not this... could not that
<salatyel> holas
<macogw> sleepster: though idk if you mean just one box or what...but those are the things youd use to be notified when a server's having issues
<salatyel> alguien español?
<MenZa> !es | salatyel
<ubotu> salatyel: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<salatyel> nadien?
<salatyel> cuales canales?
<macogw> salatyel: un poquito
<salatyel> donde estoy?
<MenZa> salatyel: entre #ubuntu-es, por favor :)
<sleepster> macogw: what is the best?  I've heard of nagios.  I need it to be pretty industrial strength
<salatyel> ok
<macogw> sleepster: pandora is "pretty"
<salatyel> no entiendo nada de esto
<salatyel> es chat?
<nickrud> gr1ff1n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2307772 has a list of packages for compiling awn
<macogw> sleepster: other than that, ive never seen a comparison
<MenZa> salatyel: por favor, /j #ubuntu-es
<loma1> macogw, ok
<macogw> sleepster: what i saw at a zenoss presentation seemed impressive to me...
<loma1> oohboo, ok
<salatyel> una pregunta al ke sepa como el windows confucion istalar el ares?
<oohboo> salatyel, /j #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> or #ubuntu-pt or br
<gr1ff1n> nickrud: thanks for that but I tried it, and still the same :-(
<macogw> salatyel: nosotros no hablamos banstantes espanol
<l815> how do i install a elf file?
<prince_jammys> salatyel: es el canal de ayuda de ubuntu. si tienes problemas con windows, teclea /join #windows
<l815> *an
<Karsyth> macogw: im getting alot of permission errors still
<macogw> Karsyth: try running it with sudo
<Oi2Life> I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to try and reconfigure X and it gave me the error message that "xserver-org is not installed" now after I've run it once already
<gr1ff1n> nickrud: when I run autogen.sh, I get the error and I can t go further
<Karsyth> so the same command except with sudo in front of it?
<J-_> How can I see what my laptop mac address is? my router isn't picking it up. It did before, but it isn't now.
<macogw> Oi2Life: did you spell it right?
<Oi2Life> yep
<macogw> Oi2Life: the error message shows it spelled wrong
<macogw> Karsyth: yep
<macogw> J-_: ifconfig
<Karsyth> macogw: still got the same permission errors
<macogw> J-_: itll show the mac address for all your interfaces
<Oi2Life> I might've typo
<macogw> Karsyth: what did you run?
<Oi2Life> Typo'd when I typed it back
<Oi2Life> Let me double check
<J-_> macogw: ah okay, cool. thanks
<Karsyth> karsyth@K4:~/Desktop$ sudo ./alsa_1.sh
<macogw> J-_: well itll show all the info for all your interfaces....which one's the mac should be obvious enough
<nickrud> gr1ff1n: I haven't compiled awn, and have no intention ;) I like packages, and have only compiled libgpod since I have a new nano
<macogw> Karsyth: that looks right... maybe do "sudo -s" first and then just "./alsa_1.sh"
<Oi2Life> okay I works now, heh. I did mistype it
<Oi2Life> Sorry for that
<macogw> Karsyth: the script might be assuming you're running as actual root
<jamil_11020429> i have added medibuntu repo : of no use though
<Karsyth> it does mention something like that
<Oi2Life> But now I hope I can get it to work this time
<l815> how do i install an elf file?
<Oi2Life> Is the correct command to run x from console "startx"?
<macogw> Oi2Life: not sure how well itd work.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<macogw> Oi2Life: that would start up the login screen and everything
<erealz> ok im stuck how can I get apache to point to phpbb witchi just installed via apt-get?
<macogw> Oi2Life: ive used startx to start fluxbox when i didnt have a login manager installed...dont know what happens if you try startx and have gnome and all installed
<Karsyth> how can i show you what it said without spamming the channel?
<Devan> Karsyth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Oi2Life> yeah I'm using gnome
<Oi2Life> As a matter of fact
<gr1ff1n> nickrud: thanks anyway, is your new nano working fine with libgpod ??? cos everytime the music disapear for me its crap
<macogw> Oi2Life: ok then just start up gdm
<Oi2Life> Would you recommend using "Auto detect hardware" for xserver-xorg?
<macogw> Oi2Life: thats gnome display manager
<macogw> gr1ff1n: is it a fall 2007 model?
<macogw> gr1ff1n: one of the ones apple messed with to lock out everything that's not iTunes?
<aninhumer> Hello, is there a way to get disc burning programs to use the targets of symbolic links, rather than the link?
<Oi2Life> yeah gdm did a core dump lol
<macogw> Oi2Life: ooo not fun. i guess you could try startx...
<Oi2Life> without the sudo though
<macogw> Oi2Life: oh you have to sudo it
<gr1ff1n> macogw: 8gb black nano
<Karsyth> macogw: in the beginning it said there were permission errors but its been running TONS of scripts for a few minutes now
<Oi2Life> hmm screen's flashing
<gr1ff1n> don t know the year
<macogw> gr1ff1n: er...i know nothing about apple....is that one of the new ones?
<Oi2Life> hehe I think I almost got it coevered
<gr1ff1n> yep
<Oi2Life> covered
<hydoskee__> I think I may have broken my mysql install, and when I try to autoremove, it says that it can't start the server, and thus can't autoremove it - any ideas?
<macogw> gr1ff1n: ok then yeah thatd be apple trying to get vendor lock-in
<macogw> gr1ff1n: http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<icesword> dpkg -l
<Karsyth> macogw: it ran so many commands that it started a fresh screen in terminal
<macogw> gr1ff1n: that site has packages you can install to update libgpod and get around apple being full of jerks
<macogw> Karsyth:  ok...
<gr1ff1n> macogw: thanks a lot for that I ll try it right now
<macogw> Karsyth: then i guess it's working
<Karsyth> now reboot your machine, and run alsa_2
<salatyel> hello
<Karsyth> maybe it thinks i dont have permissions but it did it anyways?
<macogw> Karsyth: did you sudo -s first?
<BuSefer> in which virtual machine for windows does ubuntu run best?
<macogw> Karsyth: thatd make it a root shell
<Karsyth> macogw: i think so
<Karsyth> no i didnt, should i redo it like that?
<macogw> BuSefer: from what i read, virtualbox is the fastest vm for graphics
<macogw> Karsyth: well if it worked i guess not
<icesword> BuSefer, vmware workstation
<BuSefer> macogw: what do you mean "for graphics"?
<aninhumer> Hmm, if that isn't possible, is there an easy way to swap round a symlink and its target file?
<Karsyth> macocgw: like i said, in the beginning it said there were permission errors but it went through anyways
<macogw> BuSefer: most graphically responsive...like redrawing the screen, it won the benchmarks, so 3D stuff would work well in there as compared to vmware or qemu
<Oi2Life> when would you use the -i param with sudo?
<Karsyth> macogw: oh, that did it, its running without errors now
<macogw> Oi2Life: if you wanted it to be like su -
<macogw> Oi2Life: it switches to root's environment
<BuSefer> macogw: what about 2D? I mean usual usage without 3D, I am not going to run games, but I want responsive interface
<macogw> Oi2Life:  i think its annoying because wherever i've cd'd gets undone and my vimrc and bashrc are gone...but since there are some apps which require root's env. to run because they are in /sbin...
<macogw> BuSefer: i dont know exactly.  the benchmarks were done with drawing squares and circles and things
<macogw> BuSefer: so i guess 2D was fastest too
<macogw> BuSefer: qemu's still faster for computational things
<Oi2Life> it says *Stating Gnose Display Manager.. then quits
<BuSefer> ok. thank you. will use virtubox
<Oi2Life> for thhmmm
<Oi2Life> hmmm*
<BuSefer> computational things? qemu?
<Oi2Life> it says gmd's running now
<Oi2Life> hmm
<Oi2Life> hmm now it says man comment not found heh
<Oi2Life> command*
<Oi2Life> Fucked up
<macogw> !language | Oi2Life
<ubotu> Oi2Life: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Karsyth> macogw: it wants me to reboot, brb
<flowOver> swayze is dieing ?!
<flowOver> my world just fell apart
<Li-Plus> do i have to get AMD64 for a duel core 64bit amd?
<trousers> What's the easiest way to have a /home directory restore itself?
<flowOver> Li-Plus: no.  i recommend installing the regular version
<trousers> To the current state.
<xwin> how can I get rid of the annoying 'nm-applet' keyring password prompt?
<Keith___> hey whats up gimme a few brb
<aninhumer> Is there a way to swap around a symlink and its target easily?
<gr1ff1n> macogw: I don't know if you still here, but many thanks to you for that, it s working awesome
<Karsyth> macogw: i already hear sound and i havent even finished installing the second package!
<cew27> can anyone tell me what oph crack is and what its usefull for
<Karsyth> macogw: only problem is now im in 800 X 600 and i cant set it higher, one step at a time though
<aninhumer> I could probably work out how to do it with a script, but I just wondered if there was already something to do it
<ArthurArchnix> aninhumer: What do you mean, swap around?
<ArmedKing> Hey all, I'm experiencing Poor drawing of 2d apps and a verry high cpu load when scaling and moving windows. I use a Fresh installed Ubuntu 7.10, With Restricted Nvidia Drivers.
<Karsyth> macogw: how do i set where im running commands from, and whats the command to run from root again?
<aninhumer> ArthurArchnix, so that where the symlink was there is the target file, and at the old target, there is a symlink to it
<ArthurArchnix> aninhumer: Oh... you mean like reverse the direction in which the link points?
<ArthurArchnix> aninhumer: Yikes. No..
<aninhumer> ArthurArchnix, I'm not trying to do it with any important files :P
<Karsyth> can anyone refresh me on how to relocate where im running commands from?
<aninhumer> oh nvm g2g
<nickthorley> hi all - does ubuntu have frequent updates - I am only asking as I downloaded the 7.10 media a while ago and built a laptop at the weekend but the number of updates that downloaded were very small - I used to use fedora and I would have had probably 100 updates - I understand not many packages were on at the start but still didnt seem many
<prince_jammys> Karsyth: cd changes directory
<Karsyth> thanks
<shock> OSS- https://202.5.225.73/
<shock> order - https://202.5.225.73/psiptnOrder/
<Parsec300> nickthorley: yes, there are updates very frequently.
<Parsec300> nickthorley: on a new install I get over 100 updates so far.
<ArthurArchnix> I downloaded a xubuntu cd the other day and there were like 200MB of updates :P
<cirilo> is there a software that will open Publisher 2007 files?
<ArthurArchnix> Publisher. :P
<row> lol
<nickthorley> parsec300: wonder why mine didnt seem to get many - strange - I am not on the machine at the moment but when I am I will pop in this room and double check my kernel version.
<cirilo> ... ha
<juice_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cirilo> ok... vmware it is..thx
<ArthurArchnix> About a year ago I looked into the problem cirilo... and the answer at that time was no. You had to use publisher to save it as another format, like .ps  but perhaps things have changed in the intervening time.
<cirilo> ok arthur
<nickthorley> can anyone quickly outline for me what happens with the root user on ubuntu - on fedora the installation asks you for a password which is the root one and then you set up other users after that. May be me being forgetful but cant remember being asked for a root password on install
<ArthurArchnix> cirilo: VM ware isn't for publisher files per se, it's software to run another OS inside your current one. So you could, for example, install XP, then publisher 2007, then open your file all from withint ubuntu.
<Parsec300> nickthorley: isn't the kernel updated by the same update process?
<Karsyth> anyone know why i cant set my resolution above 800 X 600?
<nickthorley> parsec300: yes it is what I meant was by checking if that is up to date I will know I have got the updates properly as the process seemed too quick to me
<cirilo> right.. i have an existing xp that is stable..but i want to get back to linux... so im thinking of switching but the publisher has me nervous..
<ArthurArchnix> nickthorley: post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list  using pastebin
<ArthurArchnix> cirilo: If you need publisher then you're looking at a dualboot situation, vm situation, or learning to use scribus
<nickthorley> arthurArchnix: will do when i am back at home - at work at the moment
<ArthurArchnix> cirilo: Or just giving it up altogether, keeping your eye on the wineapp database and seeing when publisher 2007 reaches gold.
<ArthurArchnix> nickthorley: Working hard I see,
<cirilo> arthur: does scribus open .pub files or just it's own?
<nickthorley> arthurarchnix: dont start yet - in the office early
<ArthurArchnix> cirilo: http://www.scribus.net/   last time I checked (a year ago) it did not.
<MenZa> :D
<cirilo> athurA: i appricate it
<BuSefer> Ubuntu in VirtualBox is trying to "download package lists...", I don't want it to download anything how do I stop this?
<MenZa> BuSefer: That's your package manage.r
<MenZa> My metacities imploded. :(
<Keith___> ok when i tried to boot the live version/install i get this error every time only once did i get it to boot but i was messing with hardware and it locked up [ 49.202705] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0 [ 50.598980] crc error [ 50.600305] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1) i have no idea how to fix that can i please...
<BuSefer> MenZa: this is installation, I am installing ubuntu, how do I stop it from trying to access internet
<Keith___> ...get some help
<Karsyth> anyone know why i cant set my resolution past 800 X 600?
<MenZa> BuSefer: Cut the lan connection on the VirtualBox settings?
<MenZa> !res | Karsyth
<ubotu> Karsyth: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Karsyth> thank you
<BuSefer> MenZa: yep, that worked! thank you!
<MenZa> BuSefer: np
<ArthurArchnix> cirilo: Looks like they suggest you save in svg or eps format. They don't even seem to consider publisher a professional layout program. They talk about adobe indesign, and some other I've heard about.... ouch
<DASPRiD> iter, pass 8/26 yet ^_^
<cirilo> yea.. publisher doesn't split the colors or anything buy my organization uses the darn thing.. so i have to approve files.. i might use a second computer for windows only stuff.. not ideal but maybe necessary
<Karsyth> that command made me crash
<Karsyth> MenZa: that command made me crash
<icesword> how can i view jpg from command line
<MenZa> Karsyth: Which command?
<MenZa> icesword: eog <filename.jpg>
<prince_jammys> icesword: eog icesword
<Karsyth> the resolution reset
<MenZa> Karsyth: Yes, but which command, exactly?
<Karsyth> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<HADES\stephans> why?
<Karsyth> bleh, too much for me for a night
<Karsyth> im going to head out , thanks to everyone who spent their time helping me :D i appreciate it
<jamil_11020429> what does ubuntu restriced-extras contain
<adyre_> PROBLEM: Need an older kernel to install VMware... My current kernel is '2.6.22-14-generic' and I don't know how to install an older one (preffer 2.6.18.*)
<loma1> xen is detecting the iso image but it is giving the error as follows " FATAL : could not read the boot disk "
<oohboo> loma1, have you checked the disk yet?
<Keith___> need some help,  when i tried to boot the live version/install i get this error every time only once did i get it to boot but i was messing with hardware and it locked up [ 49.202705] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0 [ 50.598980] crc error [ 50.600305] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1) i have no idea how to fix that
<loma1> oohboo, i kept the iso image on harddisk
<oohboo> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<loma1> oohboo, i gave the path where the iso is actually located
<alanbshepard70> Whenever I run apt I get this error linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2. Anyone know of a fix? Google and the forums offered no help. The only thing I found in the forums to try I've already tried.
<adyre_> PROBLEM: Need an older kernel to install VMware... My current kernel is '2.6.22-14-generic' and I don't know how to install an older one (preffer 2.6.18.*)  ... ANYBODY?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have a question. Does a standalone Edubuntu workstation installation also contain the kernel headers? I will need them to compile the driver for my modem? I want to make everything ready before I install Edubuntu. I have asked at #edubuntu but got no reply.
<oohboo> loma1, sorry - don't use xen - but if it sees the iso but can't read it there most likely is an error in the file
<Bena> Muhammad_Saad > I don't know but if they don't you can install it after
<tripppy> how do i stop nm-applet asking me my password on boot?
<dgjones> jamil_11020429, have a look at this website, its unofficial, but lists the packages that restricted-extras installs http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-restricted-extras-all-that-extra-stuff-all-in-one-place/
<icesword> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk means what,sda1 is what type partition
<mattg08> need some help.  how do i prevent a computer from seeing and/or browsing my computers on a network?  i want to share the internet connection, but don't want the computer to have access to my computers.
<loma1> oohboo, if open the file through qemu it is opening , so there is no error in iso file
<Muhammad_Saad> Bena: I would not be able to connect to the internet to download them, That is why I am asking to make sure everything will be ready when I install it.
<icesword> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk means what,sda1 is what type partition
<gene_> anyone got experiece wih projectM in here
<Muhammad_Saad> I need kernel headers to install modem driver
<gene_> anyone got experiece wih projectM in here?
<iancp> just gonna ask if there a way to see my (different) physical hard drive (where i had put windows)  in a virtual machine like virtual
<earthling> mattg08: add the ip addr of the user in the host.deny file
<iancp> Virtualbox
<oohboo> loma1, tried to see if anyone else would chime in by keeping your quest up front - may need to try ##xen for an answer
<icesword> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk means what,sda1 is what type partition
<iancp> good day everyone
<iancp> :)
<loma1> oohboo, there also i tried , but there is no reply for me
<iancp> is there a way to see my (different) physical hard drive (where i had put windows)  in a virtual machine like virtualbox?
<oohboo> loma1, sorry - don't know what to suggest other than what's been said...
<gene_> anyone got experiece wih projectM in here?
<loma1> oohboo, thanks for your reply
<oohboo> k
<gene_> anyone got experiece wih projectM in here?
<mattg08> thanks earthling
<pajamian> icesword: I think that would be an NTFS (windows) partition.  Not sure, though.
<icesword> ok
<icesword> thank you sir
<oohboo> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<earthling> mattg08: lol
<shantzu> hello
<oohboo> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shantzu> i'm trying to make an image of an existing hard drive in virtualbox, but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m15b3c540
<shantzu> could anyone please help me out ?
<lucypher> Hi, I would like to record screen videos of my desktop, in particular of VirtualBox windows, I would like to record video-howto, can you point me a good app to do this?
<dgjones> !recordmydesktop | lucypher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gene_> hello?
<dgjones> !screencast | lucypher, this is the one I meant
<ubotu> lucypher, this is the one I meant: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<co_setia> co_setia
<lucypher> dgjones : thanks, I've seen that there is a gtk UI for recordmydesktop
<dgjones> lucypher, I've not used it, I've only looked at the website for info now and again
<gene_> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<oohboo> !ask | gene
<ubotu> gene: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dgjones> !patience | gene_
<ubotu> gene_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oohboo> hehe
<X-Seti> nice bot.. I have something like it but its replys arnt so nice.
<gene_> Does anyone know anything about LIbvisual or ProjectM for ubuntu i have spent Hours researching it to no avail!
<ArmedKing> Anyone got a clue about why my box is drawing 2d graphics so bad. I honestly dont know where to look anymore
<Keith___> need some help,  when i tried to boot the live version/install i get this error every time only once did i get it to boot but i was messing with hardware and it locked up [ 49.202705] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0 [ 50.598980] crc error [ 50.600305] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1) i have no idea how to fix that
<X-Seti> ArmedKing, try sudo apt-get install videolan
<X-Seti> there is some libs in that pack that fixed gfx issues for me
<xim> why doesnt gutsy come with 3dwindows for compiz
<X-Seti> it does if you install it
<xim> install compiz you mean?
<X-Seti> yeah
<X-Seti> your need to install KDE first
<gene_> anyone got projectM working?
<coincoin169> hello
<Giddion> hi
<gene_> hi
<xim> i see, i ended up just installing the 3dwindows package
 * X-Seti runs away, far away
<coincoin169> i have a problem with pand
<ArmedKing> X-Seti, i'm not talking about video play m8 hehe i allready got that one. But it has to do with the drawing of 2d apps in Gnome. all 3d work like a rabit. But scaling this window (xchat for example) eats away 60% CPU usage and is all sloppy
<Giddion> I've just got ubuntu for the first time,  im new to nix and id like tips on where to start?  any guides? any tips on what to enter into the command line?
<coincoin169> i am trying to established a pan via bluetooth
<coincoin169> I use pand and it tells me
<coincoin169> Connection failed. File exists (17)
<X-Seti> ArmedKing, thats weird, X-Chat and other 2d apps are fine on here.
<dgjones> !terminal | Giddion, This should give you a good start on terminal commands
<ubotu> Giddion, This should give you a good start on terminal commands: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coincoin169> have you any idea wich file exists ??
<Giddion> dgjones:  thanks
<ArmedKing> X-Seti, Every single window i open is a pain to move around and rescale
<pajamian> Keith_: I would venture to guess that your install CD is corrupted or you may have a failing CD ROM drive.  Try the boot menu option to check the CD.
<matthijs> Hi, sound is gone after APM hibernate on T30 any pointers to quick fix/doc without the need to get intimate on kernel docs?
<Giddion> dgjones but as it stands atm i have a command line :)  its the server install i dont think it comes with a GUI?
<X-Seti> ArmedKing, whats your screen res, mines 800x600 as i have an unknown moniter.
<dgjones> Giddion, also https://help.ubuntu.com/ is a good resource for starting with Ubuntu, along with http://ubuntuforums.org/
<pajamian> Giddion: is a server install what you wanted?
<dgjones> Giddion, thats right, the server install doesn't include the graphical interface
<ArmedKing> X-Seti, 1680x1050, on an Nvidia Geforce 8600GTS (dual) sli connected
<Keith___> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Giddion> pajamian yes,  i want to see if i can run and maintain a web/sql server
<matthijs> Giddion
<Giddion> i understand web hosting + mysql (i run a 2k3 server)  but i wanna give linux a try
<matthijs> The server is running now, yes?
<Giddion> Matthai yep on VM
<X-Seti> I have dual 8800 SLI Ultras, no problems at all.
<matthijs> ah ok. My way would be to get putty and work over ssh
<Keith___> pajamian well i was able to install from the disc no problem on another pc? but i will check the disc gimme a few
<matthijs> see if you can get that up running first.
<X-Seti> i have 2 boxes with kubutu installed
<matthijs> You propably have to enable some script in /etc/rc.d
<Giddion> Matthai: ye?  ok lets have a go :)
<Keith___> i got the same error
<matthijs> Ok, but promise you'll look up the dos2linux howto and the bash basics afterwards :)
<Giddion> lol,  i promise :)
<matthijs> You know unix comes with multiple levels right
<matthijs> single user, multi user, graphical shell
<Giddion> yep
<pajamian> Giddion: usually you maintain such a server remotely and the most efficient way is to do so via the command line, so you would connect to it with ssh as matthijs just recommended.
<Slart> X-Seti: what kind of performance do you get from that SLI setup? 2 times the speed of one? 1.5 times?
<X-Seti> ArmedKing, id say reinstall it all with, or change something in the x-org settings.
<kiss_son> anyone know where can learn 'sed' easily ?
<matthijs> so you're on level 3
<matthijs> multi-user
<matthijs> kiss_son, the internet... google
<Slart> kiss_son: read the man page.. there are probably tutorials and howto's on the net
<Giddion> Matthai starting big :)
<matthijs> yeah, well basics my friend
<matthijs> go to /etc/rc3.d
<matthijs> checkout the startup scripts
<ArmedKing> X-Seti, i just done a fresh install havent changed a thing on this box ツ
<X-Seti> Slap_Sti1k, its hard to tell running 3dmax max, or any other rendering program.
<prince_jammys> kiss_son: go to #sed and read the topic links
<Giddion> looking now,
<X-Seti> Slap_Sti1k, It's a hell of alot faster then my old dev platform
<matthijs> ok with ls -lha you can see all the properties on the files. who owns them, etcetera
<kiss_son> ok,,,, it may be too dificult
<X-Seti> ArmedKing, I installed from a live cd.. ?
<kiss_son> thx
<Giddion> how do i view the rc3.d file?
<matthijs> it's a directory
<matthijs> cd /etc/rc3.d
<Giddion> ah ok
<X-Seti> Giddion, use pico in the command line pico filename
<matthijs> watch the tab key on your keyboard
<matthijs> it's called autocomplete.
<matthijs> :)
<Ububegin> how to configure GAIM to allow file transfers... :?
<kiss_son> no more gaim it is now pidgin
<Giddion> ok im there now and loving tab :P
<X-Seti> tab is your friend
<matthijs> I would type ( lazy as I am) cd /et <tab> / rc3</tab>
<Giddion> lol
<Giddion> what am i looking for in this DIR then?
<Giddion> there are about 7 ble files followed by green extentions (i think)
<matthijs> You're just becoming familiar with it, since this is where you start and stop scripts
<pajamian> matthijs: the <tab> will actually append the trailing / to etc (unless you have another dir or file that starts with /etc)
<Giddion> ahh ok
<matthijs> pajamian, i did not mean that literal :)
<Ububegin> kiss_son: U mean Gaim doesnt allow file transfers..
<matthijs> ok, now cat
<matthijs> reads
<matthijs> more
<Keith___> would i be able to install ubuntu on another pc and put the hdd in another pc and have it run?
<matthijs> makes it fit on the screen
<X-Seti> kiss_son, use Amsn that does
<matthijs> cat | more
<matthijs> reads and fits on the screen
<matthijs> the | is doing that trick
<matthijs> it's like a real pipe
<Giddion> ahh ok
<matthijs> but there's a better command, called 'less'
<Giddion> cat > pipe file to screen > file
<pajamian> Ububegin: gaim (or now pidgin) cna do file transfers just fine, but depending on the protocol you may have difficulty with firewalls and NAT (most home DSL or cable) routers.
<matthijs> less is not more :)
<X-Seti> Keith_____, install a new copy, thats the safe thing to do.
<Giddion> lol
<Giddion> cat opens all   less opens less than more? lol
<matthijs> If you're getting in to sysadmin, appreciate the unix humor :)
<Ububegin> pajamian: any ideas on how to bypass all those crap
<Keith___> well i havent been able to install at all on my main pc keep getting kernel panic =/
<matthijs> well try and see.
<Giddion> cant find | on the danish keyboard in nix lol
<pajamian> Ububegin: what do you mean, "bypass"?
<liyin> aaa
<matthijs> You should really get a us one. or configure the us keymap and learn us blind
<Ububegin> pajamian: bypass those firewalls and NAT routers...
<matthijs> my pipe is on the middle row,next to enter
<Ububegin> pajamian: so i am able to send the file over...
<^MissU^Mwah^Mwah> andika
<X-Seti> Keith___ if the install in one the first HD, first Partition then it would boot, but if your hardware differs from your other, then you might have issues.
<matthijs> I have no clue what type of keyboard I have
<pajamian> Ububegin: you can turn off or disable a firewall, but a NAT router is more difficult.
<Giddion> :)
<matthijs> ok giddion, is there a file in our rc3 dir, that says something with: ssh
<Keith___> yeah i figure that mite be the case cause this pc is a junker the otherone is new that and pc's hate me i break them without trying =/
<matthijs> you could do a 'ls *ssh*'
<Giddion> matthijs no SSH
<Giddion> theres an S99rmnologin
<matthijs> well, don't touch that one :)
<pajamian> Giddion: you can do something like "less filename" but you really do need to figure out how to get a | char if you want to do anything remotely serious in a unix shell.
<matthijs> yes, * / | >< and \ are elemental
<Giddion> paj,  when i get putty up and running itll be ok
<pajamian> Keith_: did you try testing the CD to make sure it's good?
<matthijs> Ok Giddion, there's staple scripts for you in /etc/rc.d
<Giddion> pajamian but at the moment its runing on a danish keyboard for some reason and i dont know how to change it
<Giddion> matthijs ahh i think im in the wrong folder im in rc3.d
<X-Seti> compiz gnome, I didnt know that existed
<rhineheart_m> how to display status of services in ubuntu gutsy server ed?
<X-Seti> oh well/
<Keith___> well i get the same error when i try to test the cd i was able to successfully install off the cd on this pc but not the other i just get the same error for every option i try if you like i can post it now im looking at the error *looks over shoulder*
<matthijs> no we're not there yet, you're going to create a symbolic link ( shortcut in windows terms) to the official script
<Giddion> ah ok
<matthijs> however, I'm from bsd so I have to look up the way it works on ubuntu
<pajamian> Giddion: there is probably a key combination you can use to get it on your keyboard, you may have to enable a setting for it (I forget which one) and I don't know the combination (since I never had to use it for |)
<Giddion> pajamian thanks :)
<saltera> Can you use the ALT trick like in windows
<saltera> ALT 124 it should be
<matthijs> Giddion, type ls -lha
<Giddion> ald 124 gives me | :D
<pajamian> saltera: unix uses something else.
<Giddion> matthijs ok
<saltera> :D
<matthijs> you'll see where the other symlinks are pointing to
<Giddion> yep
<matthijs> it's ../init.d right?
<Giddion> S10sysklogd -> ..init.d/syslogd
<Giddion> yep
<matthijs> so 'look' in init.d for the ssh script, like this: `ls ../init.d/*ssh*`
<matthijs> it's there, but we're checking it anyway
<Giddion> is *ssh* like a search param?
<matthijs> nope, * is  a wildcard
<matthijs> it says, whatever,
<Giddion> ah ok
<matthijs> unlimited
<BuSefer> how do I install the additions in VirtualBox? there is a file VBoxLinuxAdditions.run, how do I install it?
<matthijs> you could use a question mark to fill in one char
<Giddion> ls ../init.d/*ssh* returns no file found
<Keith___> pci: cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 000:00:00.0 , crc error , kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1) thats the 3 things i keep getting
<Giddion> i did ls ../init.d/ and i cant see any ssh there either
<matthijs> so you see
<matthijs> better check before do
<matthijs> :)
<matthijs> You'll need to install sshd
<Giddion> :) ahhh
<BuSefer> how do I launch a "shell script"?
<matthijs> everyone: what's the name of the openssh deamon package on ubuntu???
<prince_jammys> type: ./scriptname or::  bash scriptname
<Giddion> sudo apt-get install ssh right?
<matthijs> yeah but stupid ubuntu might only give you the client not the server
<matthijs> try it anyway
<Giddion> installing :)
<Giddion> ooo im liking this
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: me?
<Giddion> ok installed
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: yes
<matthijs> apt-get install openssh-server
<devron6> giddion: sudo apt-get install openssh-client sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<devron6> matthijs: read my mind lol
<Giddion> ahh :)
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: I don't know where to type this =) I am a newbie
<matthijs> devron6, thanks. I had to look it up on synaptic :)
<devron6> np
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: what directory is this script in?
<Giddion> installed and ready :)
<matthijs> nice eh
<Giddion> very!
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: it is on cd
<matthijs> ok so now there should be something ssh-ish in init.d
<Giddion> sudo apt-get install ssh    installed them both lol
<matthijs> right?
<pajamian> matthijs: Giddion: I think it may be ssh-server or openssh-server, I think ssh is the client.
<matthijs> ah ok
<Giddion> yep 1 entry
<matthijs> lookin good
<matthijs> did it also add something in the rc3.d ?
<tzd> i need help mounting a network folder please? I'm using samba with a Kubuntu desktop and a ubuntu ps3 (client).
<Giddion> checking
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: ok in a terminal, type::   cd /media/cdrom
<Giddion> S16SSH
<Giddion> yep
<matthijs> right. there you go
<matthijs> does it have executable rights?
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: or copy the script somewhere, like your homedir
<devron6> giddion: id recommend checking the version of ssh ubuntu installed with just ssh
<pajamian> ahhh, no you're right, ssh is a meta package that installs both
<matthijs> ( look with ls -lha )
<Giddion> full rights
<Giddion> lrwxrwrwx
<devron6> giddion: the standered linux package off ssh has security holes, hence why unix version of openssh is better
<Keith___> so any ideas?
<Giddion> Devan ahh, ok,  so how would i uninstall this ssh?
<Giddion> oh wait
<Giddion> it installed openssh
<Giddion> :)
<sylphe> ndymedia.org
<matthijs> you can start it manually for now, just invoking it as a shell script:
<devron6> giddion: awsome just wanted to make sure :)
<matthijs> sh S16shs
<Giddion> sh means?
<matthijs> shell
<Giddion> ahh ok
<azuki> hi there, please contintue to destroy my autodidactic life by giving me sufficiant support!
<azuki> :)
<matthijs> unix was around before your keyboard grew arrows and fancy digits. so filenames had to be kept short ( maximum of three was nice) and things needed to be simple
<azuki> noob alert... how to run a .x11 file ?
<Giddion> could not load key
<ArthurArchnix> What does apt-get dist-upgrade do... it upgrades to the next version of Ubuntu, right?
<matthijs> ah yeah. annoying that too
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: yes
<devron6> matthjis: lol
<devron6> unix is old but not that old LOL
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: distribution upgrade
<Giddion> matthijs it has an [OK]  but 2 lines say Warning Could not load key
<pajamian> Keith___: sorry, I missed that last bit, you mean you get the error no matter what you do on the one PC, but do not get any problems when testing the CD on a different PC?
<Giddion> ssh_host_rsa_data
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: And that's it right? Yeah... I just had to check. Some guy had some updates fail to install, then another guy told him to do a dist-upgrade.
<matthijs> devron6, it's from 1980 something
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: it says "This program must be run with Administrator priviledges" :(
<devron6> giddion: installing ssh did not put the init script in init.d
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: that's ok. did you copy it somewhere
<Keith___> yep
<matthijs> devron6, yes I think it did actually
<Keith___> that sounds right
<Giddion> it did :)
<Keith___> pci: cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 000:00:00.0 , crc error , kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1) thats the 3 things i keep getting
<azuki> is there a reference somewhere on how to execute files??.. I want to run a .x11 but noobness prevents it :/
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: I launched from cd
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: or did you try to run it off the cd?
<BuSefer> from cd
<BuSefer> should I copy?
<matthijs> Giddion, it complains about the key here too
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: yes
<devron6> you should not have to generate the keys if you start it from the init instead of manually
<devron6> should generate everything for you
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: copy it to a test directory
<matthijs> wise said. but we don't like to reboot, now don't we
<pajamian> Keith___: I would suspect a failing CD rom drive on the computer that's giving you problems, either that or RAM.  If you have a spare CD ROM drive handy try floating it in and see if the problem goes away.
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: make a dir in your home and copy it there
<devron6> matthijs: you do not have to reboot
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: copy the whole cd? I dunno which files the script needs
<Keith___> ok i
<Giddion> devron6:  well at the moment im geting Could Not Load Host Key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key   and another one saying /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<matthijs> he ran it from the init? fill us in here. I'm no ubuntu wiz :)
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: no, just the script. what is this script?
<Keith___> will get back to you in a bit i got 2 drives i can try
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: virtualbox additions
<pajamian> Keith___: ok, cool
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: you can also try executing it like i said, but with "sudo" before the command
<devron6> giddion: how are you starting ssh?
<Keith___> wait i got 6 i can try this gonna take a wile
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: try executing it off the cd with sudo /media/cdrom/nameofscript
<Giddion> im in /etc/rc3.d/  and i typed    sh S16ssh start
<pajamian> Keith___: well if none of the six work then I think it would be fair to say you will have ruled that out as a problem, hehehe
<devron6> go to /etc/init.d/
<devron6> do you see an ssh file there
<Keith___> yep trial and error ^_~
<pajamian> Keith___: also ... just connect the cables when trying a differnet drive, don't bother to mount it in the case until you know that's the problem.
<Giddion> devron6 yes
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: or if you are already in /media/cdrom, you can do:   sudo ./nameofscript
<devron6> stop ssh
<devron6> and load it from /etc/init.d/
<Giddion> were in :)
<devron6> :)
<Keith___> yeah i wasent gonna both to mount it =P
<Giddion> started with no errors,  nice one
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: it says command not found
<Keith___> took much work too little time
<Giddion> ok so what am i doing now? lol
<matthijs> try ssh to yourself ( ssh localhost)
<pajamian> Keith___: cool, just letting you know, you never know what someone will try to do, hehehe.
<BuSefer> oh, I didn't put ./
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: try the second thing i posted::  sudo ./nameofscript    while in /media/cdrom
<Giddion> from init.d?
<devron6> no
<matthijs> no, from shell
<Giddion> or doesnt it matter
<devron6> just type
<matthijs> yeah
<Keith___> =)
<devron6> ssh localhost
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: unable to execute ... permission denied
<Giddion> im in :D
<Giddion> w00t
<matthijs> or be bold and go where you did not go before, fire up putty from your winbox
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: mmm
<BuSefer> why is it so hard....
<Keith___> now what to put this monitor on *is sitting on tower i need to remove stuff from*
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: what is the name of the script?
<pajamian> heh, "winbox" ... ::shiver::
<Giddion> how would i end the ssh session?
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<devron6> type exit
<matthijs> You can figure that out yourself
<hischild> matthijs, that sounds scary you know .... winbox ....
<devron6> lol
<Giddion> :)
<Giddion> lol
<Giddion> "exit"
<retro71> Question: going through the alternate install of 7.1 32bit, i recieve an error durring the base install: "No installable kernel was found in the APT sources" anyone know the problem i face here?
<matthijs> it sounds better then "windows desktop machine"
<pajamian> hehehe, Keith___: I know what you mean.  Sometimes getting your desk cleared so you can get the case open is the hardest part.
<Giddion> ok,  so... lets se....   ive now gotta open the ssh port in my router and try to putty to the IP from my windows box,  right?
<devron6> giddion: correct
<hischild> matthijs, but ... winbox? it's not really winning is it ...
<matthijs> Giddion, something like that yes, since you know basic system admin, you can figure that out.
<pajamian> Giddion: if both boxes are on the same local network then you shouldn't have to open the port in the router.
<matthijs> hischild, it's not really loozing either is it?
<Giddion> matthijs thanks so much for your help :P
<devron6> pajamian: good point
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689784
<pajamian> Giddion: you should only have to do that if trying to connect from the internet.
<matthijs> Giddion, have fun
<Giddion> pajamian different networks :)
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: try what it says at the bottom of the page
<Keith___> hahaha only my performance stuff goes on the desk the rest of the stuff including this is in the corner stacked up 5towers 4 monitors and parts =P
<Giddion> pajamian my nix box is about 600 miles away from me :)
<matthijs> oh Giddion before I forget
<Giddion> ye?
<hischild> matthijs, ok ok ... i get your point ... yet winningis a bit overstated :p yet we're goin ot on this one
<pajamian> Giddion: well then you may need to open the port up, hehehe
<matthijs> man is your friend
<Giddion> hehehe
<Giddion> tru
<Giddion> ssh port is 23?
<matthijs> 22
<pajamian> Giddion: I had assumed you were in the same room as the unix box.  Bad assumption.
<Giddion> kk
<Giddion> pajamian :)
<devron6> giddion: where do you host your box
<abc_> hi  matthijs!
<Giddion> its my backup server in poland
<Giddion> im in denmark
<pajamian> Keith___: sounds like fun ;-)
<rhineheart_m> is there a way to know when was a particular server has been installed? ubuntu server gutsy
<matthijs> yes? abc?
<abc_> hehe
<devron6> haha
<Giddion> lol
<abc_> this is first time enter chatroom
<matthijs> back to my original question: no sound after hibernate apm T30 ubuntu 7.x help help help
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tzd> i need help mounting a network folder please? I'm using samba with a Kubuntu desktop and a ubuntu ps3 (client).
<stefano_> how can i disable that ubuntu automatically changes the welcome-message when i log in? (cli)
<Keith___> jeeze almost 5 am -_-
<ompaul> matthijs, I suggest you check out launchpad.net for a bug regsitered against that
 * pajamian looks down at the 7 power strips all daisy chained together around the room and all plugged into the room's *only* single power point.  Heh, I guess I'm lucky the circuit seems to handle it ok.
<matthijs> I did. lots of rant, no solution
<Batman_> hello
<ompaul> matthijs, blame the hardware makers for not telling the nice kernel devs
<abc_> hi ubotu
<prince_jammys> abc_: ubotu is a robot
<pajamian> !kubuntu | tzd
<ubotu> tzd: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: seems like it works, thank you
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: thank google :)
<abc_> hehe ! oh my god!
<matthijs> ompaul, sorry to dissapoint you, it's a ubuntu problem. Slackware was working nicely enough.
<tzd> pajamian: thx
<oded> hey
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: teach me to use google=) what keywords did you use? (I am serious:) )
<gad0> how to i kill a process in cli, but before that I need to know which process is high cpu usage ?
<pajamian> tzd: I'm happy to try to help if you don't get help in #kubuntu, but most of the people in here run ubuntu with the gnome desktop so our help may be limited to you.
<ompaul> matthijs, so check out hardy - if it fails on that post bug and say solution is on slackware version X
<Cuetip_NL> hi any gfx experts here?
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: ubuntu VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: ok :)
<tzd> pajamian: actually... that won't help me since I've set up the share on Kubuntu and I am able to see the share on ubuntu, it's just that i can't mount it in ubuntu
<ompaul> matthijs, as you are the one with the most interest in it at this stage ;-)
<abc_> there is man who can speak Chinese?
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: that was lucky. i usually do  :  ubuntu gutsy keywords_here
<eladev> hello, how can i fix mozilla to play flash on websites ?
<dgjones> !cn | abc_
<ubotu> abc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<matthijs> sigh. no my question was: quick fix, proper doc, without getting intimate into xx
<pajamian> tzd: so your problem is actualyl in ubuntu, then?
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: name of video card, literal error message, whatever happens to be wrong. google helps out big
<tommy> install the flash from adobes website
<devron6> eladev: open symantic package manager and type flash
<abc_> thx ubotu!
<devron6> and look for the mozilla/firefox flash plugin
<matthijs> I don't need to bother improving linux. I've done so for ages, I'll just reboot in a while and start listening radio, and annoy myself
<tzd> pajamian: yes. I am unable to download smbmount and i cant run the command smbmount since it says it's not installedf
<azuki> how do you run stuff on linux...
<matthijs> azuki, barely
<Cuetip_NL> how do i get more screen resolutions to choose from. i only get 1 "choice now"
<prince_jammys> !elaborate
<azuki> hehe
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gad0> what the command to show all running processes in CLI along with its pid ?
<tommy> Some have said the flash in the repos is broken, some say its fixed
<mavi-> hm, anyone know where i can find cairo-glitz.h ? apt-file doesnt say anything
<azuki> how do I run a .x11 file
<matthijs> gad0, stop calling it cli. it's "the shell" ,or "bash"
<pajamian> tzd: smbmount is if you want to actually mount it you can browse the samba share on your desktop without actually creating a mount point for it.
<Giddion> hmm,    how do i change my IP address?
<matthijs> gad0, the command is called: ps
<mavi-> matthijs: its cli
<matthijs> ps -aex will show you more then you like
<Giddion> its set to 192.168.40.1 at the moment and i want it to be 10.0.0.50
<mavi-> matthijs: thats what that type of interface is called
<tommy> You cant if its static
<Giddion> its DHCP
<gad0> matthijs: indeed its CLI :)
<tommy> Try reset your router
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: when I search google, I often get tons of useless info=)
<gad0> any way thanks
<devron6> giddion you need to log into the router your box is connected to
<matthijs> mavi, no it's an environment. cli is command line interface. bash IS the command line
<mavi-> Giddion: ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.50 if you just want to change it on the computer
<devron6> and then change it from assigning 192 to 10
<Giddion> devron6 im there
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: yeah, it's an art in itself
<mavi-> matthijs: no, its not, bash is one of many shells
<matthijs> gad0, type "top" for a nice time
<breakz> hello, Ive been following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 <- and Ive checked my config, chmods etc, but I still get 530 login error, whats wrong ?
<retro71> durring the alternate install of 7.1 32bit, i recieve an error durring the base install: "No installable kernel was found in the APT sources" my install haults there. how can i overcome this? is it a bad image? i ran the md5sum and cd check before install, both came back ok. any input?
<tzd> pajamian: ah i see. So as long as i mount it properly within fstab then it should appear and be browseable on my ubuntu client?
<tommy> If its auto ip assignment, just turn off your router then turn it back on
<prince_jammys> BuSefer: the more specifics you give, the better. (in this case the name of the script was it)
<BuSefer> prince_jammys: I saw a book , called something like "Google - the power of searching" :0
<matthijs> that's why I said "the shell" in the first place. beit that bash is "the shell" in 99percent. like apple is the FRUIT
<Cuetip_NL> plz how do i enlarge my screen resolution choice list ?
<matthijs> ok gotta reboot, radio show starts ciao!!!!
<matthijs> :)
<Cuetip_NL> got just 1 choise now
<mavi-> matthijs: please dont try to change wordings thats been used for decades
<pajamian> tzd: nope, you don't need to mount it at all, you can browse to it from Network under the Places menu.
<pajamian> tzd: At least that's my experience.
<azuki> it seems that nothing is runnable on linux, is it true you have to compile everything?.. I downloaded a quake-linux "port" and ended up with a .x11, which ubuntu tells me is a "executable"... how to run it??
<josh13> Cuetip_NL /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tzd> pajamian: I've tried that but all it finds is "windows network" and when i double click it nothing happends
<prince_jammys> azuki: try changing to the directory where it is and typing::   ./yourfile.x11
<Cuetip_NL> and for the boot screen ?
<pajamian> tzd: ok ... unfortunately I'm not a samba expert, can you browse to it from other computers?
<prince_jammys> azuki: usually, you don't have to compile anything. not in ubuntu. you install packages through the package-manager. you only have to go through extra steps if you download off the internet
<Giddion> hmm,  cant seem to get connected remotely
<tzd> pajamian: i found the share in terminal so I should be able to browse it, it's just that i don't know how to do it
<devron6> you put your remote ubuntu box on a public ip
<devron6> not dhcp private ip right?
<Keith___> hmmm most of my cd-roms are missing lol i guess im gonna have to yank these 2 out and try em so im gonna have to shut down for a min paja so i'll be back in a few
<Cuetip_NL> how do i change bootscreen resolution like pressing F4 when booting from cd ?
<Giddion> ive got my nix box on a VM,   which is bridged with my hosts network,  my ubuntu box is no on 10.0.0.50
<Giddion> i can see it from the host PC
<pajamian> Keith___: ok, good luck.
<Keith___> yup brb
<prince_jammys> Cuetip_NL: look at the file  /etc/usplash.conf
<devron6> yes but you will not be able to access 10.0.0.50 from the outside world
<devron6> that is a private ip local network only
<pajamian> tzd: well, if you want to try mounting it, you can install the smbfs package.
<pajamian> tzd: what do you need to type to see it from the terminal, though?
<Cuetip_NL> ty. bye
<prince_jammys> Cuetip_NL: also /boot/menu.lst . check this link:: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Giddion> devron6 ive NAT'd port 22 to 10.0.0.50 though
<devron6> Are you trying to access via ssh from the same network
<Giddion> no
<Giddion> different networks
<devron6> or from your house to your server 600 miles away
<Giddion> 1 in denmark 1 in poland
<devron6> yes it does not matter if you nat'd
<devron6> 10.0.0.50 is a private IP
<Giddion> ofc it does,
<Giddion> im connecting to a domain
<Giddion> which i mapped through DNS to the external IP
<Giddion> which is then NAT'd to the internal IP
<tzd> pajamian: i type: smbclient -L hostname -U%
<devron6> okay on your router did you foward ssh port 22 to 10.0.0.50
<Giddion> yep
<pajamian> tzd: you type that from the ubuntu box and it sees the share?
<devron6> then there is no reason why it shouldnt work
<devron6> hmm
<Giddion> i cant ping google.com   from ubuntu
<Giddion> but i can ping my router
<Asche_83m> Hello! I'm using an envy24 based soundcared. after every reboot the sound levels are reset. any idea what I might do about it?
<tzd> pajamian: Yes i type it from ubuntu and it sees the share. i am unable to retrieve packages via apt-get. Think it has to do with the ps3 modificated version of ubuntu?
<azuki> yayayayayy,,... it works!
<vallhalla81> hi can any one sugest a link or file where i can learn to use the terminal?
<devron6> giddion: hmmm
<azuki> thnx for destroying yet anothe piece of my autodidactivity!!!...
<azuki> :P)
<Giddion> vallhalla81 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Giddion> :)
<devron6> did you add dns to /etc/resolv.conf
<azuki> (tho I found stuff out myself .. huh)
<vallhalla81> Giddion:  thank you
<Giddion> devron6 i dont think so
<Giddion> dont even knew the file existed :) or what it does lol
<Asche_83m> vallhalla81, http://www.admintalk.de/konsolenbefehle.php
<Giddion> lemmi check
<pajamian> tzd: unable to get packages with apt-get is a different issue, and probably one you should fix before trying to fix your samba problems.
<devron6> the dhcp should of done it for you
<devron6> hmm
<retro71> durring the alternate install of 7.1 32bit. error durring the base install: "No installable kernel was found in the APT sources" my install haults there. is it a bad image? i ran the md5sum and cd check before install, both came back ok. help...
<devron6> giddion i am stumped
<Giddion> yep im in resolv.conf and theres are 2 name servers there
<thirdy> whats the default image maker in ubuntu?
<tzd> pajamian: i know but i won't be needing it really... all i need is the filesharing to work
<vallhalla81> Asche_83m:  thank you
<dgjones> retro71, have you downloaded the correct version? I had a similar error & found I'd downloaded a 64bit version when I was installing on a 32 bit machine
<pajamian> tzd: ok, I would suspect that the reason you can't see the share on the desktop is because netbios isn't working on the computer that the share is on.
<Asche_83m> vallhalla81, you're welcome ;)
<rabby_> can You tell me, please, how to move a (x) application to foreground if only knowing its PID?
<prince_jammys> thirdy: the gimp is installed by default in ubuntu.  you can find it in the menu under Applications->Graphics
<pajamian> tzd: I really don't know much more than that, but I think the difference is that when you issue the command on the command line you are specifying the host, so it doesn't need netbios to resolve it.
<Giddion> how do you "save" in nano?
<Ububegin> how to install pidgin... seems like haf to install from source.... :(
<Gatton> CTRL-W
<azuki> now just how to run the .glx :)
<thirdy> prince_jammys, sorry I meant CD image
<retro71> DGJ, 64 bit system, 32bit OS. the 64 bit OS wasnt smooth enough for me to get running.
<prince_jammys> Giddion: Ctrl X
<thirdy> sorry I meant CD image
<Keith___> i have returned
<Sotech> hello :-D
<Keith___> and with the same erros from all cd-rom drives
<prince_jammys> Giddion: Ctrl W , sorry. ctrl X exits
<Keith___> hi *wave*
<pajamian> tzd: you may want to try #samba for more detailed help.
<azuki> oh// same thing.. (mistyped)
<pajamian> wb Keith___
<Ububegin> they only have the source on that site...and i cant find it the synaptic manager either.. where is pidgin :? ... thanks
<pajamian> Keith___: any luck?
<Keith___> nope
<tzd> pajamian: I'll do that! Thanks for your help though!
<Keith___> got the same error with all drives
<Giddion> prince_jammys thanks
<prince_jammys> Giddion: actually Ctrl W searches
<dgjones> retro71, right, not sure what that is, i'd suggest downloading again (maybe from a different location) and trying again
<prince_jammys> Giddion: :)
<pajamian> Keith___: ok, then, next I would suspect ram (can you see where this is heading?)
<prince_jammys> Giddion: let me see how many wrong answers i can give :)
<dgjones> Ububegin, which version of ubuntu do you have? pidgin is installed as standard on Gutsy
<retro71> dgj: agreed. ty.
<Keith___> maybe ?
<Gatton> crap my bad on ctrl-w too lol...
<Gatton> Giddion, if you just want to save and not exit in Nano do CTRL-O
<pajamian> Keith___: unfortunately it's the "get your hands dirty and figure out which component is really causing the problem by swapping them out" heading.
<Keith___> cause i was gonna say on another note:  i tried another linux and got the same kernel panic error
<Ububegin> dgjones : i think i am version 7.0.4
<Ububegin> fiesty fawn
<pajamian> Keith___: can you get it to run memcheck?
<apdb> is it possible to change the upload speed on a server, limiting the amount of bandwith it will use?
<BuSefer> in windows I could disable all special effects of the interface and thus make it way faster, is this possible with Ubuntu?
<Keith___> yeah i can run mem check what
<prince_jammys> Giddion: there you go, Ctrl O saves and Ctrl X exists giving you the option to save
<Keith___> think my ram is shot? or it dont like my ram?
<prince_jammys> Giddion: *exits
<Ububegin> btw, is a pidgin a must get.. Cos currently my gaim cant allow file transfers :?
<Giddion> kk
<dgjones> Ububegin, doesn't look like its available in the repositories for Fiesty, you could look at www.getdeb.net, they used to have an installable .deb file for Fiesty
<pajamian> Keith___: possibly, you said it was an old box, so it's very possible that some bit of hardware is shot or it doesn't like a mixture (if you have differnet rams that aren't matched mixed on the same board, especially if they are different speeds, etc).
<BuSefer> this annoying message pops up really often "The process for the file  protocol died unexpectedly"
<Ububegin> dpjones : ok, thanks dude... will get my ass over there pronto... :)
<Keith___> oh no i dident have any probs with old box
<Keith___> its the new box im having trouble with
<pajamian> Ububegin: what version of ubuntu do you hve?
<Ububegin> 7.0.4
<pajamian> Keith___: oh, I got it mixed up, then.  is everything new in this box?
<dgjones> Ububegin, just looked myself, they have version 2.2.0 for Feisty, although there are later versions for more recent ubuntu installs
<Keith___> fairly been buying peice by peice
<Keith___> over the past couple months
<Giddion> no idea how how to get this network working :S
<pajamian> Ububegin: ubuntu didn't switch to pidgin in the repo until gutsy (7.10).  that said, you should be able to transfer files just fine in gaim.
<c_ganteng> hhh
<zeno> hi a kernel update just downloaded (guessing that did it) and now sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives the error: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  any ideas how to fix?
<mad_max02> how can I list all hdd drives ? mounted and unmounted ?
<azuki> can you easily reset the resolution of linux ?.. with a single command reset the res?
<prince_jammys> !res | azuki
<ubotu> azuki: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ububegin> pajamian: Cos my collegue is using pidgin(but in redhat)... and i cudnt transfer files over to him.. so I assumed that I had to get pidgin... Am I right :?
<prince_jammys> azuki: did that x11 file work?
<pajamian> Keith___: well, it's still going to be something hardware related, since the only bit of software (the CD) is known to be good by you.  I would run memcheck on it as the next step.
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: sudo fdisk -l
<rinovan> hi
<pajamian> Ububegin: nope, you shouldn't have to.  what protocol are you and him using?>
<Keith___> ok what am i lookin for with mem test?
<pajamian> Keith___: you're letting it run one or two passes and looking for any errors.
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, that did the job. Now, is there a command to find hotplugged sata dvdrw ??
<Keith___> ok
<Ububegin> pajamian: U mean MSN
<Keith___> does the mem test keep running or?
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: umm.. sudo lsusb ?
<pajamian> Ububegin: yes, MSN is a protocol, is that what you and him are using?
<Ububegin> pajamian: yep
<mad_max02> nope
<pajamian> Keith___: it will run until you stop it, as many passes as you want.
<mad_max02> just listed usb devices
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: That lists devices plugged in to a usb port... sudo probably isn't needed.
<Keith___> -_- well
<mad_max02> yeah but this is sata device
<Keith___> its on test 3 should i let it run threw 10 tests?
<pajamian> Keith___: it will take a while to run one pass, an hour or two depending on how much ram you have and how fast.
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: Oh.. you connected it after booting the machine?
<mad_max02> yep
<pajamian> Keith___: there are several *different* tests.  What you want to look at is the "pass" number.
<neeto> how do I point a makefile to a specific gcc compiler?
<prince_jammys> mad_max02: you could type "mount" to view what's mounted
<mad_max02> on eSata connector which is basically sata but you can connect sata drives outside of the case
<Keith___> well i got 2gigs of ddr 400
<mad_max02> prince_jammys, mount showes only mounted
<pajamian> Keith___: it could take a while, just let it run.
<prince_jammys> mad_max02: ah, so it's not mounted
<ArthurArchnix> pphhhh... mad_max02 maybe ls /dev/sd*
<mad_max02> this dvdrw is not mounted atm coz I cant find it
<SleepingSloth> does anyone know a way of making xorg relinquish the 76% of my 4gb of ram?
<SleepingSloth> ...that it is currently "using"
<Keith___> now on the mem test im looking at also were it says cpu info and emory and chpset it shows my mem as 2047m  1647mb
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, that also lists detected sata drives :( no luck with hotplugged dvdrw
<Keith___> also another kicker under chipset it doesnt have anything =/
<pajamian> Ububegin: I would venture to guess that the problem you are having is related to a NAT network.  You will probably have to do some fancy config in gaim/pidgin to make it work.
<larsemil> the acpid package installs just fine, but ubuntu is not able to start the service. what can i do about it?
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: Unplug it, then plug it in, then run dmesg | tail  and see what it's spitting out, if it's seeing it or what.
<Creationist> Could someone please help me figure out why on Earth .pdf files take so long to load?  Seriously, it spends about 30 seconds loading each page.
<pajamian> Keith___: I'm not looking at a running memcheck atm, so I'm not sure exactly what those numbers mean.  but basically put if it finds an error it will list it in the large blank area that makes up the bulk of the bottom half of the screen.
<Keith___> yeah i noticed
<pajamian> Keith___: has it listed errors already?
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, that showed me something. http://www.pastebin.org/22586
<Creationist> Hmm... this PDF file is 62MB... how would I convert it to make it smaller?
<mad_max02> I'll try and mount that sdd to somewhere
<Keith___> you really wanna know
<Keith___> errors come up in red right?
<pajamian> Keith___: I forget
<arnold_> oi
<pajamian> Keith___: but if it's showing any errors at all it means you either have bad ram or you have a bad motherboard which is affecting the ram tests.  It's more likely to be bad ram.
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: And get more of the dmesg by add | tail --lines=20   looks like some of it is getting cut off. You'll have to remove and replug to refresh dmesg.
<Keith___> oh you know what im lookin at the middle right now
<Filled-Void> Hello all my system shut down during a powe routage while it was installing a package from synaptic. Now when I open it ti tells me to run sudo -configure -a to rectify the problem. However when I try that it tells me that it produces alot of output and needs to have it piped . Could anyone tell me what to do .
<Keith___> walltime cached rsvdmem memmap cache ECC test pass errors EEC erros ect
<thirdy> what's the channel for linux distro?
<thirdy> !distro
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, okay I'll refresh the device. mount didnt work on that sdd
<pajamian> Filled-Void: can you copy and paste the command and the output to the pastebin?
<pajamian> Keith___: does it say anythign below that line?
<Filled-Void> pajamian, sure one second
<Keith___> yeah
<Keith___> from the order i listed
<Keith___> 0:09:51 (running clock) 2047m 368k w820-std on off std 0 121072 (and rising) 0
<Filled-Void> pajamian, http://pastebin.com/m2337e10f
<Creationist> How do I convert a PDF file to something smaller.  It is 62mb and it takes about 30 seconds to load each page for viewing!
<pajamian> Keith___: is that right below the other line you jsut pasted or is it down at the bottom?
<Keith___> right below the last line
<Keith___> the first line was
<Keith___> probly the info line
<Keith___> were the report second line i just posted is
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, I cant even paste it at paste bin. having problems with npviewer.
<pajamian> oh, ok, so, test is std, pass is 0 and errors is 121072?
<Keith___> yeah errors is 153600 now and rising
<cayo> hi
<pajamian> Keith___: your ram is toast.
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, here it is http://www.pastebin.org/22590
<Keith___> =/
<prince_jammys> Filled-Void: you're sure it wasn't dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Keith___> i just bought it like 3months ago
<pajamian> Filled-Void: try --configure -a (two dashes before the word configure)
<prince_jammys> ah
<pajamian> Keith___: then it should still be under warranty
<Keith___> so its deff the ram then not the mobo?
<Filled-Void> pajamian, Thanks will try. prince_jammys Error as per synaptic "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<pajamian> Keith___: you will get parts that are brand new and defective from time to time, that's the nature of the beast.
<Jimmey> Can someone please help me connecting my 7.10 laptop to my xbox? Both machines are connected to a switch (the lights on the switch are indicating that the cables are working and the machines are connected), and I have set the IP addresses for the laptop and the xbox as 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 respectively. The gateways on both machines are the ips of the other machine, but still they won't connect. What do I have to do?
<prince_jammys> Filled-Void: yes, dpkg --configure is it
<Keith___> cause wouldent the bios have trouble reading the 2gigs if there was a prob?
<pajamian> Filled-Void: yep, see two dashes before configure
<amerio> hey ppl
<Filled-Void> pajamian, yes its running now thanks :D
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: It's being detected, it's just not gong any further. Might be related to this bug here I'm reading. Hopefully not, because it's currently marked as 'wont't fix' for hardy. ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746
<pajamian> Keith___: I can't say for sure it's not the mobo.  If you want to know for sure pop the ram into a known working box and run memtest there.
<amerio> I have a problem , my whole system freeze when I try to run network-manager
<pajamian> Keith___: and vice-versa
<Keith___> yeah thats the prob
<Keith___> thats the only mobo that i got that supports that ram
<Filled-Void> prince_jammys, pajamian  thank you :x . that was kind of embarrassing :x . Will try to check better next time
<Keith___> its brand new lol
<pajamian> Keith___: I'd be about 95% sure it's ram right now, but can't be 100%, it could be mobo, it could be something like the power supply even.
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, yeah but thats for USB devices. This has nothing to do with usb. its purely sata
<Keith___> haha got you there =P psu is brand new 3 days ago
<zeno> hi a kernel update just downloaded (guessing that did it) and now sudo modprobe ndiswrapper gives the error: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  any ideas how to fix?
<eradicus> http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/1663 <-- i get a file not found error module.h
<pajamian> Keith___: so is everything else, just because it's new doesn't mean it's not defective
<Keith___> 700watt 80 plus cert
<hector2k6pc> ha
<zeno> amerio: try just modifying /etc/network/interfaces instead
<pajamian> Keith___: 700w ... nice
<amerio> zeno : modify what exactly?
<Keith___> yeah wanted to opt for the 1000 but dident have the funds
<mad_max02> hehe I just installed 1.2kW :D
<eradicus> i already have build-essentials linux-source linux-headers-generic
<pajamian> Keith___: unless you're running 20 HDDs off of it, I can't see you needing 1000w
<pajamian> hehehe
<Keith___> lol
<Keith___> well
<ArthurArchnix> mad_max02: I don't understand. Are you saying you've opened the computer case, and plugged in a sata drive? I thought this was a usb removable drive from the dmesg
<Keith___> i got 8 case fans extra lighting a cig lighter/ashtray 2 fan controllers 4 hdds and 2 cd-roms
<amerio> zeno: whats the default settings for the interfaces?
<Keith___>  oh and vid card
<Keith___> that all use power
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, nope. I used eSata bracket which is basically connected directly to the mobo. So its like i connected directly to the mobo but without opening the case
<pajamian> you are powering an electric cig lighter off of it?  sheesh
<pajamian> Keith___: get a bic
<pajamian> LoL
<Keith___> lol
<Keith___> but it only uses a to watt fuse converter =P
<mad_max02> Keith_, you got a cig lighter in ur case ????
<Keith___> just like from a car
<retro71> this sound right?  paritioning: / 10-15gb, swap 2x ram, /home remainder of free space.
<Keith___> yep lol
<prince_jammys> ha
<mad_max02> and I presume one of the cds is a coffee cup holder ??
<zeno> amerio: whats not working? pastebin your sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart output?
<amerio> lol
<prince_jammys> coffee maker
<Keith___> nope
<amerio> ok
<Keith___> the ashtray is removable
<pajamian> Keith___: well one thing you may want to try is to disconnect all the "extra" stuff and see if the memtest improves.  It may be pulling down your power supply (sheesh)
<mad_max02> ArthurArchnix, I'll just reboot now coz I need this dvdrw to work. brb
<Keith___> and doubles as a drink holder
<Keith___> yeah none of its hooked up right now =P i never install anything with everything hooked up
<larsemil> what package do i need to be able to set the setting "when on batterypower set screen brightness to 75%"
<pajamian> Keith___: well then it's like I said before ... I'm 95% sure it's your ram.
<amerio> zeno : http://pastebin.ca/930175
<pajamian> Keith___: if you want to know 100% for sure, then swap that ram into another known working box and run memcheck there.
<amerio> zeno : http://pastebin.ca/930175
<pajamian> Keith___: ...and as for the drink holder ... haven't you heard?  that's what the cd-rom dive is for ;-P
<Keith___> well i cant doo that cause i dont have another board that supports that ram what i can do though is swap out the ram for other ram i have and see if it works?
<Keith___> =P yeah but the cig lighter / ashtry is a drink holder the place were you ash is removable so i can bring it with me
<bluecake> how to display file.java as text on apache. firefox asks me to save the file, instead of displaying it
<Keith___> and thee place were it goes is the drink holder =P
<pajamian> Keith___: yes, but you should be sure that the other ram is known good, and even if it still fails I would just say that the other ram is likely bad as well.  But have at it, if it works then you've pretty much confirmed it.
<Keith___> yeah i know the other ram works
<Keith___> so
<Keith___> imma give it a try
<pajamian> Keith___: ok, good luck
<Keith___> also is it possible that it could just be 1 of the 2 sticks im currently failing with?
<pajamian> Keith___: yes
<astheo> Hi, im using kubuntu now. can i still install gnome on top of this? if i can, will it be the same if i install a fresh ubuntu?
<Keith___> so should i try 1 stick at a time?
<kbrosnan> bluecake: sounds like you need to set the mime-type for java to be associated with .java files, google should have more info
<pajamian> Keith___: sure, that will tell you which stick to return
<Fri13> astheo: Yes, Kubuntu and Ubuntu use same sources.
<Keith___> and also should i try both ram slots with only 1 stick ?
<Fri13> Both are Ubuntu
<BlackDex> Hello there
<bluecake> kbrosnan, i set mime.types, but no work
<pajamian> Keith___: sure
<astheo> ok thanks. so how would i do it then?
<Keith___> because i just thought of it its possbile it can be my ram controller on the mobo
<pajamian> Keith___: it may be
<BlackDex> a friend of mine has messedup his owner/group settings and there access permissions
<Fri13> astheo: from commandline, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<breakz> hello, Ive been following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588 to install proftpd, <- and Ive checked my config, chmods etc, but I still get 530 login error, whats wrong ?
<kbrosnan> bluecake: did you embed the file in a webpage?
<Fri13> astheo: and if you have ubuntu and you want KDE, then just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<BlackDex> he changed the ower/group in /
<BlackDex> is there a way to fix this?
<astheo> Fri13, will it remove my KDE in the process?
<bluecake> kbrosnan, of course not
<Keith___> ok imma try running with 1 stick trying each stick on each slot then if thats a no go i'll try the other ram on each slot as well if its still a no go then its probly the mobo and wile im doing this you can breathe =P
<pajamian> BlackDex: change it back
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: recursively or only / ?
<lng> hi! is 64bit arch supported by ubuntu?
<Fri13> astheo: No, it will not remove your Kubuntu
<BlackDex> recursively :S
<astheo> ok thanks!:)
<kbrosnan> bluecake: i don't think java plugin handles bare files
<SleepingSloth> problem. dpkg --configure -a fails with "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 13: getopt: not found.......update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic". can anyone help?!
<Fri13> But it will change your boot picture from Kubuntu to Ubuntu.
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: ouch
<kbrosnan> bluecake: good night, afk
<pajamian> BlackDex: well ... you can fix it, but you need to know what the correct owner/group is for all the files
<BlackDex> prince_jammys jupp
<Fri13> And might change MIME actions so you might need to set back on KDE to open files with KDE versions and not with Gnome versions.
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: that is a huge mess
<astheo> Fri13, Thanks!
<BlackDex> pajamian: that he doesn't know
<BlackDex> sudo etc.. is broken now
<pajamian> BlackDex: you can boot to the live CD and fix it.
<pajamian> BlackDex: is it a standard setup with one user, etc?
<lng> is 64bit arch supported by ubuntu?
<BlackDex> pajamian: i think it is
<BlackDex> ill ask
<ArthurArchnix> Oh hey mad_max02 anyway, don't know nothing about that, but I found these two links for you. Hope they get you going in the right direction.
<ArthurArchnix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534474
<ArthurArchnix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84799
<amerio> zeno ?
<pajamian> BlackDex: well I don't know all the permissions off the top of my head, but I would try a recursive change from / for everything to root.root and then change everything from his home directory recursively to be owned by him as a user (ie, joe.joe)
<BlackDex> pajamian: 1 user, default setup
<Keith___> oh shi*t son!
<SleepingSloth> problem. dpkg --configure -a fails with "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 13: getopt: not found.......update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic". can anyone help?!
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: you could try running the live cd, mounting the drive and changing owners of everything to root:root. then change the owner of his home directory to his user
<BlackDex> pajamian: won't that messup all the other permissions like www-data etc...
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: is it just the ownership or also permissions?
<jandy> Help me
<BlackDex> prince_jammys: both i think
<pajamian> BlackDex: aren't they already messed up?
<BlackDex> sudo doesn't have the +s anymore
<BlackDex> pajamian: um true
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: what are the new permissions?
<theunixgeek> How do I change screen resolution to something not available in the preferences?
<zeno> amerio: its not finding the wlan0 device, what driver are you using
<zeno> ndiswrapper? native?
<pajamian> BlackDex: it will be a start.  and yes, you will have to set the suid bit on sudo and other programs as well.
<BlackDex> prince_jammys: -rwxr-xr-x i think
<pajamian> BlackDex: and I honestly don't know what programs off the top of my head need suid.  I would say sudo and su
<amerio> zeno: ndiswrapper and its not loaded because I removed it , when I remove it the network manager runs ok , when I plug and restart network manager freeze again
<BlackDex> is there a way to do a dist-upgrade --reinstall on the current stable version
<lng> is 64bit arch supported by ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: backing up the data and reinstalling is probably easier than repairing, in this case
<SleepingSloth> can anyone help me - dpkg seems to be broken :S
<pajamian> BlackDex: I don't know.  You probably can if you can get the ownership and permissions good enough to be able to run sudo and apt-get and a couple other programs.
<BlackDex> during a new setup, will the /home be lost?
<jandy> Chinese?
<geek> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Keith___> hey paja just for a current update i removed stick 2 from slot 2 left stick 1 in slot 1 and started getting errors off the getgo in memtest so i removed stick 1 from slot 1 inserted stick 2 in slot 1 and currently on test 4 of memtest no errors
<geek> BlackDex: probably. i'd recommend backing it uo
<Keith___> so far it seems my mobo is saved lol
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: you could create a new partition and back it up. or back it up on a cd/dvd.  if you do a clean reinstall, it would be lost i think
<pajamian> BlackDex: Ican give you a list of programs on my computer that have suid set, that can help.
<jandy> 呵呵，我知道了，谢谢
<pajamian> BlackDex: but I need to do something real quick first, brb
<BlackDex> pajamian: well, the person who needs it is offline now.. and i think he won't be online anymore.. cause i think he shutdown ubuntu
<jandy> 怎么都说英文啊？
<damir_> hi
<faragelloo> hello
<jandy> 谁说中文啊，可以聊聊吗？
<damir_> Is it possible that x-server is blocking access to /dev/psaux (which is touchpad). I can do 'cat /dev/psaux' on tty1 and get data, but if I do it in X, i get nothing :/
<BlackDex> thx for the info, ill tell him to backup his /home (and put it on a sep partition the next time) and reinstall
<BlackDex> cause i think that is the only efficient way to do so
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: personally i think that's easier than repairing everything
<Giddion> w00t! im in!
<Giddion> got ssh working hehe
<BlackDex> prince_jammys: same here
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: you can also make a list of all installed packages so you can reinstall them
<faragelloo> will this distro automatically recognize my hardware?
<prince_jammys> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<faragelloo> I m a total beginner
<DASPRiD> hm, gnome-voice-control hangs for me at calibration :(
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: read the above^
<faragelloo> currently started downloading it
<thirdy> any recommended download manager?
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: oh forget that
<BlackDex> k
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: you can't do that because you can't log in
<amerio> zeno: if I restart the network settings , maybe it wont freeze again?
<Keith___> hey paja should i let it do a full mem test? on test 6 and still no errors
<zeno> sure try that
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: just back up /home
<amerio> zeno: i'll do it , restart , and if I face any problem I'll get back here , thanx in advance
 * lng ubuntu lamers OS
<amerio> brb
<Giddion> what do i type to install apache ?
<prince_jammys> BlackDex: use something like Gparted to create a partition and resize the existing one. then from the ubuntu live cd, mount the existing partition and copy /home to the new partition. then reinstall over the old partition
<schueler> Hi, how to start several console programms withing the same script (e.g. by script) at once?
<faragelloo> guys is anyone free enough for a beginner?
<pajamian> BlackDex: well he needs to boot to a live CD and mount his partition(s) and then fix his permissions.  I can give you a list of what needs to be changed as a start.  I think if you just set everything to root.root and then set his home directory recursively to user.user then fix all the files that are supposed to be suid you should be fine.  You may run into one or two problems that may need more tweaking later but you can always just r
<pajamian> e-install the associated packages.
<BlackDex> prince_jammys: i have him on the phone
<prince_jammys> ok, either way
<schueler> or how can i tell a process started by ssh, that it should continue runnng, even if the ssh session is closed?
<jandy> my Eva do not work,what should i do?
<prince_jammys> bye all
<DASPRiD> did anyone manage to get gnome-voice-control working?
<BlackDex> pajamian: Thx for the offer, but i don't have the means to give him this list also
<NinjaPlimsoles> good morning my little rice injectors
<Giddion> lol
<pajamian> BlackDex: read it to him over the phone, heh
<SleepingSloth> erk.... util_linux removed to allow chroot jail to work... now i can tuse synaptic or dpkg or apt. can anyone help?
<BlackDex> hmm.. he removed the / partition already
<pajamian> BlackDex: heh, oh well
<jandy> someone uses Eva?
<Keith___> pajamian i think its just my 1 ram stick this one is on test 7 and still no errors you rule dude
<Giddion> Whats the best Font for Putty?
<BlackDex> thx anyway
<pajamian> Keith___: cool, just to be sure I would let it run the full pass on that one, and make sure you see errors on the other.
<pajamian> BlackDex: yw.
<pajamian> Keith___: that said, if it does run well on the one stick you can get up and running now since ubuntu will install and run just fine on 1 gig of ram.
<zedr> I can has ubuntu?
<Keith___> yeah but i miss my 2 gigs =P *tear*
<pajamian> Keith___: sure, get the other stick replaced and when it comes in add it back, but for now at least you can get up and running.
<Keith___> my pc is part of my life its been down sins sunday i felt like a part of me is missing lol im a pc junkie
<comp8> timer for ubuntu
<Keith___> yeah thats tru
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, wait till you start getting cold sweats
<pajamian> Keith___: just make sure you allocate swap based on the 2 gigs of ram.
<Keith___> ninja trust me i been having a horrible week hehehe
<Keith___> paja what do you mean im tech and stuff but theres always somthing new to learn
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, to make it easier for people to see your talking to them, start writing their name and then press tab, it will highlight red on their screen
<pajamian> Keith___: it's best to allocate the size of your swap partition based on the amount of ram you have (usually 2x your ram), so do a bit of manual partitioning when you run the setup and allocate 4 gigs of swap, not 2.
<ASmith42> Here's an interesting one: Wacom USB tablet and nVidia dual monitor, both recognized and working, except in graphic programs, like GIMP and Inkscape. When dual monitor is active and the tablet is setup in the app, the cursor on the *canvas* is offset from the pointer anywhere between 50 and 200 pixels on either axis, depending on the input device settings (window/screen). Everywhere else on the screen, the pointer tracks just fin
<Keith___> pajamian: ok so that will be for when i replace my other stick then?
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles:  ty for that info ^_~
<SleepingSloth> can anyone help me reinstall util-linux ?
<pajamian> Keith___: I would just allocate 4 gigs to the swap now, that way it will be correct when you add in the other stick later.  It won't really hurt to allocate more for now.
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, no prob
<vladuz976> anybody know an easy application for ripping CDs ?
<pajamian> vladuz976: sound juicer
<GwaiLo> Hi All, doing a ls -lash on a file... I get the following:   0 -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 347M 2008-02-24 13:56 blahblah
<GwaiLo> What does the 0 at the start represent? the file isn't reading properly and I think it should. It is an NTFS volume
<GwaiLo> (the file was written under win32 originally)
<vladuz976> pajamian: doesn't that require a lot of gnome dependencies?
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: <3
<Keith___> pajamian:  yeah thats what i was thinking hehe
 * NinjaPlimsoles sings Its The Final Countdown
<CieD> morning all, anyone tell me how to restart the mouse, I don't want to kill X
<sap> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Frogzoo> vladuz976: that would be sound juicer
<pajamian> vladuz976: it comes installed by default in ubuntu, but if you want to rip to mp3 (as opposed to ogg) then you will need some additional dependancies, yes.  I usually just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta-package and it gives me everything I want.
<prakash> root
<sap> Hi, this may be off-topic but can someone help me setting up eggbot ?
<prakash> how host web server in our local amchine
<alanbach> any Wien resident here? I'm looking for an address
<NinjaPlimsoles> its the final countdown... nananana!
<Keith___> pajamian: so assuming all will be dandy now i was wondering i have 2 monitors can i duel boot lets say ubuntu on one and windows on the other? and if so should i be asking this here or just googling it?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, if you have two machines :P
<pajamian> Keith___: no, not unless you have two computers to go with them.
<Giddion> how do i test if my apache2 server is working right?
<astan> hi. is there a guide for temporarily substitute a kernel driver module with a version from upstream git (linus' tree)? i need to temporarily test the arcmsr (RAID controller) driver from git to see if a bug has been fixed. i'm running hardy.
<astan> s/substitute/substituting/1
<astan> it should compile well with the 2.6.25 ubuntu kernel i'm running.
<pajamian> !hardy | astan
<ubotu> astan: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ASmith42> Keith___: Is using a virtual machine an option for you? That way you could move the virtual window over to the other monitor.
<astan> pajamian: oh thanks.
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: there no way to boot both off the same machine or with my luck and probs its not a good idea so i can come back and fry your brains? lol
<CieD> !mouse restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse restart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faileas> Keith___: you can't boot 2 OSes at the same time, you have to pick one from the bootloader
<Keith___> ASmith42: a vm huh? how would i set that up
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, well you can use a virtual machine, but I dont think thats what your looking for
<pajamian> Keith___: you need to use virtualization for what you want, not dual booting and I can't really help you with that.
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: well its more or less just to use and run both side by side
<ASmith42> Search 'innotek' in add/remove
<ArthurArchnix> Re: apt-get dist-upgrade there are conflicting reports. The community documentation says it upgrades to a new distro, but a user on the forums reports using it all the time, in debian and ubuntu without trouble, saying it behaves more like the man page says it ought to.
<ArthurArchnix> Any ubuntu gurus in here familiar with apt- and upgrades?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, your options are: virtual machine running linux from within windows, or two boxes :)
<NinjaPlimsoles> ArthurArchnix, whats up?
<faileas> ArthurArchnix: dist-upgrade would only upgrade to a new distro if you have the new distro's repos added i think
<faileas> its not recommended tho
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles:  well i can do both lol i dug up another box i was gonna run stuff on but then i would need x2 keyboards and mice
<ArthurArchnix> faileas: Otherwise it simply handles dependencies differently, just like it says in the man page?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, KVM switcher :)
<pajamian> Keith_: KVM
<faileas> er
<faileas> actually synergy would do that almost seamlessly
<pajamian> ok, I need to head off.  Goodnight everyone.
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: yeah i have one of those but it needs to have monitor plugged in aswell to switch functions i think
<pajamian> ...and good luck Keith___
<Keith___> pajamian: thanks so much for the help you rule!
<faileas> keith___: got two monitors and one set of KB/mouse?
<Keith___> pajamian:  take it easy
<Keith___> faileas: yeah i got 2 monitors and 2 sets of kb/mice
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, I personally would virtual machine a linux distro while in windows, and just fullscreen it on the second monitor
<pajamian> Keith___: it will probably work without the monitor plugged in.
<faileas> Keith___: synergy would handle that
<faileas> its software based, works brilliently once you manage the initial set up
<pajamian> Keith___: I personally just wouldn't use windows, heh
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: yeah i forget how to setup a vm
<pajamian> anyways, goodnight everyone
<Keith___> faileas: ?
<Keith___> pajamian:  night dude
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, up to you what host system you use, depends which you will use more, VM a linux in win, or vice versa
<faileas> Keith___: its a software that lets you use the KB/mouse on one system on another
<Keith___> faileas: thats a vm?
<faileas> no
<Amerio> zeno: I've removed the drivers , re-installed them , restarted networking settings , and its still freezing
<faragelloo> can i use rpms from other distros into ubuntu?
<Keith___> faileas: i dont get it though its software i see that you said that but how would that let me use kb/mouse on 2 systems?
<NinjaPlimsoles> faragelloo, Ubuntu is debian based, so primarily it uses .deb, but you can use the command line 'alien' to change an rpm into a deb
<faileas> Keith___: basically you set it such that, one system is monitor 1 and monitor 2 is to the left of monitor one, and monitor 1 is to the right of monitor 2.. etc...
<faileas> and you can just push your mouse cursor between systems
<NinjaPlimsoles> faragelloo, specifically: sudo alien -d package-name.rpm
<faileas> keith___:  http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<NinjaPlimsoles> faragelloo, if you wish to convert the selected .rpm into a .deb and then install the output use: sudo alien -i package-name.rpm
<faileas> for ubuntu you'd want to install synergy and quicksynergy
 * faileas suggests reading to docs carefully, initital setup can be a little confusing
<Keith___> faileas: ok i'll take a look at that
<BlackDex> bye.. and thx
<NinjaPlimsoles> faileas, does synergy share KM via a network link? O.o
<faileas> lol
<faileas> yup
<faileas> er
<abc> there is man who can speak Chinese?
<faileas> not monitor
<faileas> !cn > abv
<faileas> !cn > abc
<faileas> ...
<faileas> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<NinjaPlimsoles> faileas, keyboard and mouse..... V is video ;)
<faileas> better ;p
<abc> ye
<faileas> NinjaPlimsoles: yup
<faileas> NinjaPlimsoles: my bad, just woke up ;p
<abc> faileas ,good night!
<NinjaPlimsoles> faileas, where you from? :)
<faileas> NinjaPlimsoles: a lot of places. currently i'm in bristol, via singapore ;p
<NinjaPlimsoles> faileas, right so either your using a proxy or i really didnt get that lol
<Keith___> faileas: im from new jersey =P i been here sins 130 am its 630am now hehe
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, new jersey rocks, you been to essex county?
<Giddion> ok im loving this,  got my apache2 server setup now with no help :D
<faileas> "azte.blueyonder.co.uk" - blueyonder used to be the local ISP, telewest bought them, then virgin . azte refers to aztec west, a local business park.. .co.uk = british ;p
<NinjaPlimsoles> Giddion, gz :)
<Keith___> oh guys also cause you all rule i'll probly be back but keith isent my nic this is a clients pc =P and chatzilla picked up default user name hehe
<simion314> hi, i installed awn, it worked, i deleted my task bar and it worked but after reboot awn is not visible , if i  launch awn manager the preferences window appears but not the awn icons
<NinjaPlimsoles> faileas, im from Norfolk :)
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles:  yeah dude im in ocean county right now
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: and also lived in monmouth county as well
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, ever heard about Essex sanitorium?
<Amerio> guys how can I change the networking settings /etc/network to stop connecting auto
<Frogzoo> Amerio: remove the 'auto eth0' or whatever
<Amerio> Frogzoo : does it make any difference if I remove everything in the interfaces?
<Keith___> yeah ive heard of it
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, i'm a big fan of urban exploration :P
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: cool i get wierd nj mag lol bout as far as i go hehe
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, :D is it NJ where the pine barrens are or is it west virginia?
<Frogzoo> Amerio: no, unless you want to manually up the interface
<Keith___> i thought pine barrens was FL>?
<Amerio> frogzoo: everytime I run the network manager , the whole system freeze , have any idea?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, holy crap, 1.1 million acres of trees and sandy soil lol
<Keith___> dang XD
<ClrdoGuy> Anyone good with privoxy ?
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: have you ever been to the states?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, no i use wikipedia a lot lol
<Oi2Life> Hey, question: does the setup for Ubuntu 7.10 allow you to install Fluxbox from the installer? I'd like to install fluxbox 'cause GNOME is being  a bitch? Same question applies for KDE
<Keith___> well if you ever come vist hit up nj i'll be here a wile =P
<Frogzoo> !anyone | ClrdoGuy
<ubotu> ClrdoGuy: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<stdin> Oi2Life: you may want to try fluxbuntu http://fluxbuntu.org/
<icesword> ok,everyone,time for rest,have a good day
<ClrdoGuy> How do i use privoxy to modify traffic from a flash file that uses xml ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Oi2Life, Ubuntu handles its window manager installation differently. Xubuntu = Xfce, Kubuntu = KDE etc... which doesnt make sense, since Gnome should be Gubuntu :P
<Oi2Life> ....
<ArthurArchnix> !Language | Oi2Life  install a command line system, then build it up from there. or install ubuntu, then install fluxbox, then choose fluxbox from your session menu at the Gdm prompt.
<ubotu> Oi2Life  install a command line system, then build it up from there. or install ubuntu, then install fluxbox, then choose fluxbox from your session menu at the Gdm prompt.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ClrdoGuy> I mean.. the flash file passes thru privoxy but it's traffic (xml data exchange with the database - port 2002) doesn't
<Oi2Life> ok
<vice1> Ideeaz?
<DonkeyKong101> my network is working ( with windows ) i added the printer from the windows computer...but it doesnt work...any1 got some new ideas?
<Oi2Life> I apologize for the language btw :)
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: woot installation goin smooth
<Oi2Life> I'm lagging here
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, installation of? :P
<NinjaPlimsoles> Oi2Life, yeah I just got 1.1s lag
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: both
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: hooked up another tower
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, both what? O.o lol
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, ah right ^^
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: yeah ever watched serial experiments lain?
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: my room kinda lookin like hers right now
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: im gonna move all these towers and parts off my bed for a few a layback finish this dungeon in .hack infection that i been in all night i'll be back in a few
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, i havent seen it, but a quick look on wp and it looks quite cool
<ArthurArchnix> stdin: That flubuntu webpage makes my eyes bleed. The download should come with a free pair of sunglasses to look at the screen.
<NinjaPlimsoles> ArthurArchnix, LOL
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: yeah its only like 12 eps i recommend it highly that you watch it
<Keith___> ArthurArchnix: ROFL
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, have you seen Ninja Scroll?
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: yes i have =)
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, what about Wings of Honneamise?
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: http://www.myanimelist.net/the56ker i think thats the link check out my anime watched page
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: thats half of what i have watched the other half is still on my externals waiting to be watched/added to that list
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, Error! This page doesn't exist
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: i have 3 external 500gb drives 1 external 1tb drive and 1 200gb internal all for anime
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: sorry gimme 1 sec i'll get you the correct link
<usr13> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: http://myanimelist.net/profile/the56ker
<Keith___> missed a section lol
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, ive never seen any of these 'popular' ones that westerners pretend to be japanese after watching like Naruto and stuff
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: i havent fully updated it to date yet so i missing close to 600 enteries
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, my taste is more: Akira, Ninja scroll, winds of amnesia, dominion tank police, wings of honneamise
<jrib> NinjaPlimsoles, Keith___: mind moving the anime discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ArthurArchnix> Keith___: NinjaPlimsoles  The correct channel for anime is #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for ninja hackers who use ubuntu, but are having problems with the correct resolution using ATI drivers
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: yeah the more popular ones i started watching long before they hit the states
<Oi2Life> I can tell there's a bit of a latency on my part
<Keith___> ArthurArchnix: sorry bout that ^_~
<NinjaPlimsoles> jrib, mind being a bit more open minded?
<Thomas_> someone know how to change the ident on xchat?
<jrib> NinjaPlimsoles: I'm asking nicely.  This channel is dedicated to ubuntu support only.  That's the reason for #ubuntu-offtopic existing
<NinjaPlimsoles> not only have I been helping Keith, I love it when people come out of the woodwork to 'rtfm' you
<Keith___> jrib: yeah i have been here for over 6hrs getting support =P
<ArthurArchnix> Keith___: No worries. NinjaPlimsoles I like anime too, and you guys have been talking support for a while, but if you're gonna keep talking anime, maybe take it to offtopic or pm... that's all.
<mariux44> ok, the partitions on my external drive get mounted to differente places every time. Like if i hibernate, when i resume what was /media/disk is not /media/disk-1
<mariux44> and visa versa
<mariux44> not = now
<NinjaPlimsoles> ArthurArchnix, yeah no problem :)
<Keith___> ArthurArchnix: yeah no probs im easy going i got the jist off the back
<mariux44> what can be done about that? It makes the drive almost useless
<NinjaPlimsoles> Keith___, just PM me if u wanna chat about anime :P
<jrib> mariux44: you can set a label for it if you want.  What filesystem?
<mariux44> every time i restart i have to add all my music to my music player again, change the directory of my photos in the photo program and so on
<incorrect> i don't believe it the installer only created an extended partition the size of the logical ones it contains
<ArthurArchnix> mariux44: Is the external drive in your fstab?
<incorrect> not the full size of the disk
<mariux44> ext3
<mariux44> no
<incorrect> can i extend the size of the extended partition
 * NinjaPlimsoles still has pain from where one of his wisdom teeth nuked his gum with C4.... and now feels like a gummy old man when eating
<Keith___> NinjaPlimsoles: sure gimme a min neeed to register with freenode -_-
<mariux44> im a former gentoo user so i know how to use fstab but i thought i didnt have to do that in ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> mariux44: ok. So roughly speaking, you need to 1) create a mountpoint on your system. 2) get the UUID of the removable drive 3) create an fstab entry for it.
<NinjaPlimsoles> incorrect, you can, but dont make it a habit of enflating partitions
<jrib> mariux44: use e2label
<incorrect> NinjaPlimsoles, not my fault the installer did this to me
<mariux44> so unless you can use the terminal the drives are supposed to move around like that?
<incorrect> i just want to extend the extended partition not an ext3
<incorrect> parted can do this?
<mariux44> jrib: ill check it out
<danand> mariux44 - you might try looking at udev rules. udev sets the device names etc when you start up, and i presume, again when you come out of hibernate. take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221 for a good howto on that.
<mariux44> danand: thanks
<NinjaPlimsoles> incorrect, yes parted can do that
<danand> mariux44 - np. hope it helps
<tom17bombadil> hello
<mariux44> thanks for the help everyone
<tom17bombadil> who knows why i cannot find ia32-libs in the repository?
<jrib> tom17bombadil: have you enabled universe?
<ArthurArchnix> danand: a udev rule is probably better. If he creates an entry for his removable drive in fstab like I said, and its not plugged in when he boots will it throw errors? And when a disk is plugged in does it even check fstab to see if there's an entry for that uuid?
<tom17bombadil> jrib, yes
<Giddion> Apache2 question,   if i add DocumentRoot /var/www/test       to my httpd.conf,   then why when i go to my URL to i get the directory list of /var/www/
<Giddion> ?
<jrib> ArthurArchnix, danand: udev will call it whatever the label is by default unless it doesn't have a label.  Then it does this disk-* stuff
<alex-nb-linux> Hello
<jrib> tom17bombadil: pastebin your sources.list
<danand> ArthurArchnix - that howto uses udev rules to set the same /dev/ entry for a device every time it is plugged in. hence you can then set an entry in /etc/fstab to control mountpoints for the device, along with useful options like rw,users etc. take a look at the link ... it explains it a bit better than i have. its very useful for external usb drives. the user option in the fstab will allow all users to mount it - this means the files etc will belong to tha
<jrib> Giddion: because it's already set elsewhere? /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default .  You probably want to look into using "sites" which I know nothing about
<tom17bombadil> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/930235
<danand> ArthurArchnix - you also set an option in the fstab so that the system does not try to mount it automatically. it only mounts the drive when asked to,
<jrib> tom17bombadil: pastebin the output of "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ia32-libs"
<antisystem32> ney aqui no
<antisystem32> nery aqui noi
<usr13> Getting error:  "Ubuntu is running in Low-Graphics mode"  I installed Nvidia drivers from Nvidia and it appears that the package manager did away with it.  How is the best/easiest way to fix this?
<antisystem32> que pasa canalla
<zkhuhr> hi
<ArthurArchnix> danand: I just read over that link. Very good. Adding it to my useful links.
<zkhuhr> what is hapeeing
<tom17bombadil> jrib, by default it is in german; how can i make the output be english?
<zkhuhr> no
<Ndnando> asdf
<Ndnando> !òlist
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ndnando> !list
<danand> ArthurArchnix - it is a very useful howto - got that in my bookmarks too :)
<jrib> tom17bombadil: prefix "LANGUAGE=en" to the command
<Turski> I'm having a problem.
<Turski> Getting this when trying to start firefox:
<Turski> turski@Turski:~$ firefox
<Turski> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<Turski> what to do?
<usr13> I guess Ubuntu repos have nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source packages and we need to stick with that instead of downloading Nvidia drivers from nvidia.com.  Right?  I screwed up; Right?
<ArthurArchnix> Turski: Try hitting alt+f2 then type firefox -P  then create a new profile called "test" then start test. Does it give the same error?
<usr13> Go ahead and tell me I screwed up. I'm a big boy, I can take it!  :)
<Turski> turski@Turski:~$ firefox -P
<Turski> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 550: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
<danand> usr13 - you may well have screwed up :P
<smokeyd> hey people. how do I check which options have been compiled into the kernel?
<usr13> danand: Thanks :)  I knew that!  :)
<danand> smokeyd - type less /boot/config-`uname -r`
<guza> i need good webased postfix manager
<usr13> Guess I need to go to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oasisone> him can anyone help me with setting up a comport in wine?i already made a symlink pointing to ttyS0 in my dosdevices/
<Turski> ArthurArchnix: btw, its FF3 and hardy
<smokeyd> ok, thanks danand
<tom17bombadil> jrib, language-thing doesnot work; http://pastebin.ca/930241
<ArthurArchnix> Turski: heh... ok, take it to #ubuntu+1 they'll be able to help you there.
<danand> usr13 - i can tell you you've screwed up .... just can't tell you how to fix it :)
<jrib> tom17bombadil: en_US maybe
<oasisone> but my win program still doesnt see itm im using ubuntu 7,10
<usr13> danand: That's ok.  I can fix anything.
<danand> smokeyd - np
<jrib> tom17bombadil: what is the output of "uname -m"?
<usr13> Well, anything but a broken heart.
<tom17bombadil> jrib ups...i686
<TelnetManta> usr13: You more than likely just need to adjust your zorg.conf file to load the nvidia driver again.
<tom17bombadil> i see
<usr13> TelnetManta: That's what I wanted to hear.
<smokeyd> Damn, I would like to have CONFIG_IO_ACCOUNTING compiled into the kernel. Any reason why it is not compiled in standard (using 2.6.22 kernel in Gutsy)
<danand> usr13 - if your anything like me ... first i have it working... tinker a bit ... tinker a bit more ... break it .... then spend days putting it back to how you had it in the first place XO
<TelnetManta> package manager wouldnt have "uninstalled" the nvidia driver but it could have disabled it in favor of the nvidia-glx driver.
<TelnetManta> *glx
<tom17bombadil> jrib, i was pretty shure i had installed a 64-version
<usr13> TelnetManta: And I like the way you spell it.  :)
<jrib> tom17bombadil: hmm, make sure you downloaded the "amd64" iso
<TelnetManta> usr13: LOL *xorg.conf
<TelnetManta> missed that
<TelnetManta> usr13: Just make sure that your using the nvidia driver under the device section.
<usr13> TelnetManta: But if it changes it once, who's to say it won't change it again?
<tom17bombadil> jrib, i did. well both. 32 for the notebook, i must have taken the wrong one....
<danand> usr13 - are you sure the nvidia module is being loaded - check lsmod. if you can't find it add the correct name of the nvidia driver you compiled to /etc/modules
<guza> can some one tell me name for postfix controlpanel supported by ubuntu
<TelnetManta> don't sweat it. It's not difficult to change. In fact I use the nvidia driver (via Envy) and havent had it overwritten, ever.......
<TelnetManta> usr13: ^
<usr13> TelnetManta: dennda;  I set this box up for a friend so he could play tremulous and it puked on him the first time he rebooted, so... I dono.
<rhineheart_m> guza: I know of a control panel for postfix..but I guess others will not agree with my suggestion.. I'm using webmin
<guza> i use webmin too
<guza> but i have postfix with mysql and virtual domains and virtual users
<danand> usr13 - i think the nvidia install script removes the standard nvidia kernel modules to avoid the system using those.... if you haven't then told the system to use the new gfx modules (perhaps with a different name?) that would explain why your running in low gfx mode. check the output of dmesg to see if you get any errors about missing nvidia modules
<usr13> TelnetManta: danand;  I just installed Ubuntu and then downloaded and installed Nvidia driver and then installed tremulous (from the package manager), and was working fine when I left.  Now he emails me with this error and I assume it's blown away the nvidia driver.
<usr13> danand: Ok...
<usr13> I'm gonna go over and fix it for him and apologize for being such a stupid ubuntu user!
<oasisone> hi can anyone help me with setting up a comport in wine?i already made a symlink pointing to ttyS0 in my dosdevices/com1 and added my usernaname to the dialout group
<Keith___> well i been up all night i think im gonna nap for a bit its almost 730am i'll come back later
<oasisone> still my program doesnt see it, is it the fault of me setting it up wrong or is it q problem of the program?
<arif_> anto
<LL000> c'est quoi la commande pour connaitre la version de ubuntu
<beerdeaap> !fr
<suxxor> i have problems installing ppC++
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<suxxor> i need help
<akiva> hi, my mouse freezes after reboot (I use kubuntu)
<Ergo^> Flannel : i started resizing the partitions , gparted allows resizing of ntfs too - ill see the results later today :D
<sansaro> hello
<sansaro> plz is there an easy way to install ubuntu in to SD card or flash memory?
<IPGHOST> hi i have reinstalled XP and it removed my grub , how i can boot ununtu now?
<akiva> IPGHOST - put the liveCD in and run grub-onstall
<suxxor> http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/1231
<suxxor> here is the post where are explain my problem
<IPGHOST> akiva, grub-install
<akiva> yep
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot
<egoleo> plse help me
<sansaro> plz is there an easy way to install ubuntu in to SD card or flash memory?
<egoleo> and finally lands in busybox
<IPGHOST> akiva, i have tried that , it is not woring
<tinman> egoleo: any error?
<egoleo> yeah
<IPGHOST> akiva, getting message "canot mount partition"
<egoleo> is lands in busybox and (initramfs)
<akiva> did you run grub-install for the correct device?
<IPGHOST> akiva, my partition is intact , iahve check it by manually mounting in live cd
<egoleo> where should i run that
<IPGHOST> akiva, yes
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<egoleo> where can i run that
<egoleo> plse hel me
<akiva> my mouse freezes after reboot, please advise
<egoleo> plse help me
<egoleo> someone help me plse
<tinman> egoleo: I have no idea, sorry.
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<suxxor> for(  ; ; ) { printf("help") }
<FloodBot1> suxxor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot plse help me and finally lands in busybox
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot
<egoleo> <egoleo> plse help me
<egoleo> <egoleo> and finally lands in busybox
<IPGHOST> egoleo,your boot loader is not configured properly
<egoleo> so how do i do that plse
<danand> LL000 - my french is _very_ limited but think you need to type - lsb_release -a
<egoleo> i need ur help
<fransfr> hoe kan ik mijn pda Hp 6915 synchroniseren met evololution?
<beerdeaap> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Pici> !fr | LL000
<NinjaPlimsoles> fransfr, please use #ubuntu-nl
<ubotu> LL000: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fransfr> oke
<LL000> oups
<LL000>  sorry
<LL000> I though I was in -fr chan
<bazhang> heh
<egoleo> IPGHOST
<beerdeaap> sansaro: check here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot plse help me and finally lands in busybox
<incorrect> how can i get the uuid for my drives?
<tiagosab> incorrect: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<incorrect> and if it is not there?
<incorrect> how can i generate it?
<MaherSenatu> Could anybody help me with OpenGL problem
<MaherSenatu> ???
<bastid_raZor> incorrect; sudo vol_id -u partitionID
<incorrect> ah just found it :) thanks
<MaherSenatu> I have installed OpenGL python-bindings and
<tiagosab> incorrect: what about labels instead of uuid?
<MaherSenatu> GtkLext-bindings
<quantumsoull> hi how can i boot the installer of ubuntu from the cd instead of going to the livecd session
<MaherSenatu> But It just doesn't work :S
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot plse help me and finally lands in busybox
<quantumsoull> i meant i dont want to try it, i want to install if
<MaherSenatu> hmm
<bastid_raZor> quantumsoull; you could use the alternate cd instead.. it does a terminal based install..
<MaherSenatu> Have you booted it from CD
<bastid_raZor> quantumsoull; also the liveCD 'is' an installer.. click install on the desktop
<incorrect> vol_id doesn't create the uuid
<quantumsoull> incorrect i cant launch the livecd session... dont have enough ram
<bastid_raZor> incorrect; it wasn't suppose to create it.. just tell you what it is.. replace partitionID with /dev/hda1 or whatever your mount point is
<bastid_raZor> incorrect; you can find your mount points with df -h.. they are on the left hand side
<incorrect> i just want to create the uuid, i
<egoleo> plse someone help me with my problem
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot plse help me and finally lands in busybox
<tinman> egoleo: Probably no one has an answer for you right now, try asking it another time instead of repeating it
<egoleo> hmmm
<egoleo> sat on it for 2 days man
<egoleo> i dont wanna change to any distro
<bastid_raZor> incorrect; blkid will also give you uuid's .. i don't know how to 'create' an uuid
<tinman> hmm, tried the forums?
<egoleo> yeah
<incorrect> restart udev got it
<incorrect> thanks
<ajricoveri> my office proxy uses auth for access control =( ... i noticed that in ubuntu there is no apt.conf so i dont know how to set proxy configuration for downloading packages thru apt =(
<ArthurArchnix> egoleo: I don't understand your problem.
<egoleo> plse after ubuntu 7.10 installation my system hangs at the grub after reboot plse help me and finally lands in busybox
<egoleo> that is it
<egoleo> after my installation
<rara_jelek_> co_gokilz
<egoleo> it hangs on grub and finally lands in busybox
<bazhang> egoleo: try booting from a different kernel
<egoleo> and how do i do that plse
<egoleo> how do i boot from different kernel plse
<bazhang> egoleo: it seems that grub is pointing at the wrong one
<ArthurArchnix> egoleo: Yeah, no I can read your problem. What I'm saying is your description doesn't help me understand what's wrong. Yeah, no saying it more slowly doesn't help either. :) Does grub give you any errors? Do you see grub menu? Can you get into it? Can you get into your bios?
<zer0bit> hey guys =) .. ubuntu just finished downloading and DVD i burnt is almost ready .. now i have to go to bios and put "boot from CD" as first option right ? [ already having butterflies in my stomach here !! my first go at linux =) ]
<egoleo> ok
<ajricoveri> guys, my proxy is throwing me 407,s when i do apt-get install, need to set proxy config but i cant find apt.conf like on debian ...
<egoleo> what happens is that when it boots, the splash takes a long time and finally lands in busybox
<bazhang> egoleo: when grub appears you need to change which one it boots from; you can later install startupmanager which is a gui grub editor
<Buiss> ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> ajricoveri: sudo updatedb && locate apt.conf
<egoleo> ok
<bazhang> zer0bit: aye
<egoleo> trying that
<legend2440> when i type users in terminal it lists my user name twice and when i type top in terminal it says 2 users. is that normal
<ArthurArchnix> legend2440: Yup.
<legend2440> ok ty
<zer0bit> bazhang .. and it wont automatically start formatting / partitioning my HD .. can u PROMISE me that ?
<ajricoveri> i did locate apt.conf but i found /etc/apt/apt.conf.d with a bunch of files ...
<ajricoveri> it is unusual ... =p
<bazhang> zer0bit: which cd? the live or the alternate
<bastid_raZor> legend2440; i'm listed 8 times.. i have 7 terminals open and the gnome loaded
<legend2440> ok ty
<egoleo> is still given same problem
<bazhang> zer0bit: you should always BACKUP before doing anything like this; and there are no Promises--how can I control what you do on your end?
<egoleo> i have only one kernel
<egoleo> so how do i change
<egoleo> or is with the livecd
<zer0bit> bazhang .. windows splash screen says "boot from this CD to try ubuntu without affecting your system" .. should i belive that?
<egoleo> plse help
<bazhang> egoleo: this is gutsy or feisty
<ArthurArchnix> ajricoveri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400210&highlight=ubuntu+apt+proxy   they say just create apt.conf where you think it ought to be.
<egoleo> gutsy
<ArthurArchnix> ajricoveri: among other solutions.
<egoleo> is gutsy
<bazhang> zer0bit: yes
<ajricoveri> ArthurArchnix, thank u
<bazhang> egoleo: fresh install?
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> i just did a fresh install
<jtravnick> hey how do you stop top?
<egoleo> and reboot give me that
<bazhang> egoleo: is this a dual boot or just ubuntu on that box
<zer0bit> umm .. ok !! weeee !! i hope it works on my system !! diving into the world of ubuntu for first time !! "for when i walk the vally of the data loss.. for linux is with me .. i fear no M$" .. rebooting
<egoleo> is only ubuntu
<bazhang> jtravnick: ctrl c
<egoleo> i dont have windows and i dont want it
<jtravnick> thanks bazhang
<beerdeaap> jtravnick
<beerdeaap> jtravnick: just q works too
<jtravnick> will have to write me a postit for that can never remember have always just closed the terminal
<egoleo> i am susing only ubuntu
<apo> I am debianing only ubuntu
<peleg> using HTTrack, I am trying to download a whole site; but using to GUI, after a few steps, the GUI calls the url: "http://dell:8080/server/refresh.html" and I get "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at dell:8080" - well, this is weird, because "http://dell:8080/server/step4.html" worked; I can repeat it many times, and each time it's the same. What can cause it?
<ArthurArchnix> apo hehheh... good one.
<LukeL> dell.com?
<bazhang> egoleo: at the countdown before exiting grub hit esc;select verbose mode, and at the prompt then type cat /tmp/initramfs* and report what errors that gives you
<egoleo> ok
<peleg> LukeL: dell is my servername
<egoleo> doing that now
<bazhang> jtravnick: no worries ;]
<sangharsh>  //
<egoleo> plse which option is the verbose mood
<egoleo> bcos i see recovery and the main one
<egoleo> and memtes
<egoleo> t
<egoleo> so which one
<egoleo> plse
<FloodBot1> egoleo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !enter | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> egoleo: okay never mind; just choose recovery and see if that works
<swoopdk> hello guys
<egoleo> i have tried that it does not work
<swoopdk> quick question .. i renamed my "Desktop" folder in my homedir..
<swoopdk> wanted it with small "d" for easier typing
<swoopdk> and now i dont have a link to the desktop there anymore :(
<ArthurArchnix> swoopdk:  uhoh... go on.
<swoopdk> how can i restore that ?
<apo> swoopdk: Make a symlink
<swoopdk> i kinda just need to original "Desktop" folder/link back
<tich> i added a third party repository and installed an app that downgraded a couple of other things and broke my system. how do i find out what changes were made and change them back?
<apo> swoopdk: ln -s ~/desktop ~/Desktop
<swoopdk> apo: will not work
<swoopdk> Desktop isnt there anymore
<swoopdk> i already renamed Desktop to desktop
<apo> ... surely, the folder's still there?
<swoopdk> the folder is
<egoleo> i tried the recovery it also lands me in busybox initramfs
<apo> Well, then do that.
<swoopdk> but it doesnt show its content on my desktop anymore
<dundel> how do you chmod a folder + whats inside the folder
<ArthurArchnix> swoopdk: There's is something mysteriously powerful about the Desktop folder on gnome and in Ubuntu. I once pooched an entire profile by trying to put my desktop on my shared partition then symlinking to it. After I did that everything in that partition showed up on the desktop.
<apo> Obviously
<apo> It's searching for it in ~/Desktop
<apo> Not ~/desktop
<LukeL> !chmod
<chandra_> hi all, where can i get the help to upgrade my system to hardy alpha 6 ??
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<apo> That why I want you to make a symlink.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 chandra_
<zimon> dundel: chmod -R
<bidossessi> hi folks
<bidossessi> how could i set my console to use fb instead of vesafb?
<swoopdk> apo: i renamed it back to Desktop but still nothing
<apo> swoopdk: Try restarting nautilus
<ArthurArchnix> swoopdk: one sec...
<swoopdk> i can make the symlink easily (didnt think of it before i renamed of course :( )
<swoopdk> killall nautilus and nautilus ?
<apo> swoopdk: Yes
<ArthurArchnix> swoopdk: what does ls -l ~/Desktop return?
<swoopdk> okay just a sec
<swoopdk> ArthurArchnix, it retuns a list of my Desktop stuff
<swoopdk> /home/swoop/Desktop is full path of it
<ArthurArchnix> swoopdk: Ok, try ls -l ~/
<egoleo> plse so is there no way i can fix my problem
<etfb> Anyone ever heard of a laptop battery losing capacity?  I think it might be something running on my Ubuntu system, but I don't know what.  It's gone from 4400mAh to 4075 in the three days since I replaced it.
<ArthurArchnix> I want to know what the file permissions are on that Desktop folder you created.
<techno_freak> wow.. gnome-do is kewl
<nickthorley> hi all - is there a simple tool on ubuntu to encrypt a disk partition
<swoopdk> well after restarting my nautilus a have a small "desktop" that links to the actualy desktop
<bazhang> egoleo: you need to remove quiet from the grub listing for verbose mode, then follow the rest of my instructions
<swoopdk> so i guess that worked out
<KnighWse> d nickthorley Try truecrypt
<swoopdk> will be right back .. need to reboot for a second
<nickthorley> knighwse: is that available via the repos or do you install from the site?
<egoleo> u mean from the menu.lst
<egoleo> or what
<rambo3> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niklas>  I have seen the others have the same problem as me, that the dinovo won't work at startup. Anyone got a how-to guide. I've searched google but no results =/
<bastid_raZor> !truecrypt > nickthorley
<bazhang> egoleo: who are you talking to? you need to add someone's nick if you want attention
<egoleo> ok
<swoopdk> no need to reboot anyhow :d
<egoleo> bazhang i said do i need to do that in menu.lst?
<jon_high9000> anybody have any problems with Firefox locking up on Ubuntu 7.10?
<swoopdk> thanks for the help guys.. dont know why but apparently i just needed to restart nautilus for it to update :D
<swoopdk> from now on im just gonna make symlinks for easier typing when working in the terminal :p
<swoopdk> hmm is there a way to "hide" the symlinks from regular ls command ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340753 egoleo
<egoleo> bazhang: ok
<egoleo> thnx man
<bastid_raZor> jon_high9000; mine does on occqasion when viewing youtube or pages of that sort..
<legend2440> techno_freak: what does gnome do do?
<techno_freak> legend2440, have you heard of katapult in KDE?
<legend2440> techno_freak: no sorry i've only used gnome
<techno_freak> legend2440, it makes alt+F2 simpler
<etfb> jon_high9000: I get that a lot.  I think upgrading Flash is the solution, but I haven't figured out how
<jon_high9000> bastid_razor: I was going to look for an alternate web browser but unsure of what is out there.
<legend2440> techno_freak: ok i'll google gnome do
<Lartza_> how can I fix my problem?
<etfb> jon_high9000: Don't bother.  The only other browser for Linux that's anywhere near feature-complete is Konqueror (or equivalents) and it's nowhere near ready for prime time
<techno_freak> legend2440, check planet ubuntu for posts on it
<Lartza_> i recently had a dns problem
<bastid_raZor> jon_high9000; it is rare that mine has issues. it doesn't occur enough to warrant replacement
<legend2440> techno_freak: ok thx
<Lartza_> then i used the network managee rto change the dns address
<jon_high9000> etfb: thank for the heads up.
<Lartza_> but after reboot it resets
<GijsK> hello. I'm trying to update Ubuntu 7.10 to Hardy, but update-manager -d is hanging when trying to verify the pgp signature.
<GijsK> when I manually try to verify it, pgp complains that I don't have the public key
<Werdna> Firefox > konqueror
<dgjones> !hardy | GijsK
<ubotu> GijsK: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> jon_high9000; when firefox3 comes out.. i have high hopes for that.. you could snag it from the repos (firefox-3.0) and try that out
<GijsK> ah, sorry! :)
<nickthorley> has anyhone used truecrypt here - does it work well and is there anything that can act on a folder level rather than volume
<jon_high9000> bastid_raZor: ok. thanks
<jon_high9000> bastid_raZor: me too. i tried a while back. seemed pretty stable.
<adyre_> PROBLEM: Need an older kernel to install VMware... My current kernel is '2.6.22-14-generic' and I don't know how to install an older one (preffer 2.6.18.*)  ... ANYBODY?
<etfb> adyre_: You don't need an old kernel.  I'm running VMWare Server with no hassles on the latest kernel
<egoleo> bazhang: i have done that now
<egoleo> i have done that
<adyre_> on Ubuntu?
<applica> me too, and it works very well, with Ubuntu 7.10
<cicciola> hi
<etfb> adyre_: It'd be a bit silly hanging around #ubuntu channel if I were a Red Hat user, after all...
<cliebow> adyre_, im running vmware on hardy..2.6.24--
<cliebow> but it was not pretty..
<cicciola> I've installed gutsy and I can hear sound from flash plugin of firefox but I can't hear sound from applications..
<bazhang> egoleo: great; now follow the rest of my instructions please
<applica> hi ,  i can use all applications with VM Ware, which doenst work on Windows-Vista, and i am glad abouth this
<egoleo> bazhang: after doing that it hangs again at where it says waiting for root file system
<egoleo> bazhang: ok
<egoleo> bazhang: i am waiting
<adyre_> thanks guys... I will retry to install... it gives me an error installing VMware and I found on a forum that the solution is to use older kernel...
<etfb> adyre_: Which VMWare (product and version #) are you using?  Did you know VMWare Server is now free (as in beer)?
<etfb> adyre_: Check the date of that advice.  It WAS the case -- in early Feisty builds with pre 1.0 versions of Reader.
<bastid_raZor> etfb; where is your beer free?
<adyre_> I have downloaded VMware-server-1.0.3.44356
<etfb> bastid_raZor: Funny boy.
<Anubis_be> hey all, question, if I enter cat >> testscript I can enter what needs to be in the testscript, but what should I place at the end so I get bacl my bash prompt?
<etfb> Anubis_be: Ctrl+D
<etfb> Anubis_be: (which means End Of File)
<Werdna> Anubis_be: ctrl-D, EOF
<Werdna> etfb: dammit
<adyre_> yes, that's another question: where can I find free beer :D ... '2.6.22-14-generic' linux kernel
<swoopdk> guys is there a way to hide symlinks from regular "ls"  ??
<swoopdk> so that i need to do "ls -a" to have them shown ?
<etfb> Werdna: It's the quick or the "what he said" around here, Mr First-Name-Backwards!
<egoleo> bazhang: i am still waiting plse
<Werdna> etfb: :P
<Nik0la0s> can a hald compltete widows torrent be continued under ubuntu?
<etfb> Nik0la0s: Provided you have the torrent file, yes definitely.
<bastid_raZor> Nik0la0s; if you tell the torrent app where the rest of the file is located
<adyre_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<adyre_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<adyre_> another problem
<Nik0la0s> yes
<adyre_> no other apps open
<cliebow> adyre_, ps aux|grep apt
<Nik0la0s> and can it be also contineus nad saved in the ntfs folder where the rest of it is?
<Nik0la0s> meaning where windows first saved it
<bastid_raZor> Nik0la0s; it would have to save it there.. you are going to be telling it to find the first half of the file there
<adyre_> cliebow: and what do I do netx (I have to specify that I use linux for a short time, now... I am still learning
<Nik0la0s> i just tried it
<praveen_> in ubuntu where will my application be installed if i use apt-get ??
<Nik0la0s> an its cehekign it an dverifying it
<Nik0la0s> but will it bae bale to properly save it under the ntfs filer structure?
<tinman> praveen_: probably /usr/bin ?
<cliebow> adyre_, that should show an apt process running...kill -9 processnumber
<bastid_raZor> Nik0la0s; it should no issues with ntfs
<Nik0la0s> i see, so when i boot back in windows i will be able to see the file finsihed?
<praveen_> tinman, any other location .... i want to know where my java is installed
<adyre_> thanks cliebow , it works :D .. Evrika :D
<cliebow> yes Evrica!!
<tatyawinchu> hello .. very new person on linux .. first timer .. just booted from CD and i am amazed
<tinman> praveen_: slocate the file you are looking for and something/bin should be the place
<bazhang> egoleo: okay, you were waiting for further instructions? not sure what to tell you there--just type the instructions I gave you before into the prompt
<tatyawinchu> it didnt even ask me for gateway .. it directly put me on net
<luckyshot> how do you change the date/time?
<egoleo> which prompt
<tatyawinchu> Btw bazhang .. u remember me right ? =)
<egoleo> bazhang: bcos it lands me into busybox
<jrib> luckyshot: right click on the time -> adjust date and time
<cliebow> luckyshot, try System--?administration-->Time and Date
<bazhang> egoleo: did you remove quiet from the kernel listing?
<egoleo> yes
<cliebow> egoleo:ltsp?
<egoleo> i did
<tatyawinchu> just one question is that if i delete the EXAMPLE folder on desktop, how to i start file browser ?  that file browser application icon is NOT there in the start menu
<adyre_> cliebow:  not working, I wass happy to soon.... the procces root      6363 99.7  1.4  18768 15124 ?        R    10:48 284:38 apt-get install linux-kernel*
<pUjangg> HAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<adyre_> cannot kill it
<luckyshot> jrib, adjust date and time is not there?
<cliebow> adyre_, sudo kill -9 6363
<jrib> luckyshot: are you using GNOME?
<luckyshot> jrib, xfce xubuntu
<bastid_raZor> tatyawinchu; click Places and one of those selections will bring up the file browser
<pUjangg> BSYUUUDF
<jrib> luckyshot: k.  Did what cliebow suggested help?
<wlomax> are any of you in mr.elkners class
<wlomax> ?
<adyre_> cliebow: thanks.. now it had worked
<egoleo> bazhang: when i press escape it takes me to the menu
<egoleo> and there nothing like verbose
<luckyshot> jrib, i missed what he said?
<jrib> luckyshot: system -> administration -> date and time
<tatyawinchu> bastid_raZor   ok and what if i delete those too ?  like windows key + E  is the hotkey in windows, what is the hotkey in linux to open file browser ?
<bazhang> egoleo: you need to edit the listing and remove quiet from it
<praveen_> tinman, heh got it thanks
<egoleo> bazhang: i have done that
<tinman> praveen_: no problem
<egoleo> and now it loads with some info
<yusuo> hi guys i keep on getting an error any ideas on how i can resolve it
<yusuo> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 22254 package `gimp-print':
<swoopdk> okay i have hidden the symlinks from nautilus using a .hidden file..
<bazhang> what info does it give you egoleo
<luckyshot> jrib, yes works! thank you
<luckyshot> :)
<swoopdk> is there a way to hide from terminal also unless i do ls-a ?
<egoleo> bazhang: like loading essential driver
<egoleo> s
<cliebow> wlomax:is that jeff elkner?
<jrib> swoopdk: only if you begin the filename with a .
<yusuo> any ideas anyone
<bastid_raZor> tatyawinchu; i doubt you deleted the listing under Places. you would have to set a a shortcut key for that to work.
<swoopdk> oh okay
<egoleo> bazhang: and last statement is waiting for root file system
<swoopdk> then i will have to live with ls listing everything twice because of the symlinks :p
<jrib> yusuo: pastebin line 22254 plus or minus 10 lines of that file
<wigren> any one know how to get cleaner sound with audacity
<yusuo> i cant get into the file gedit doesnt like the format and vim well thats alot of lines to find
<myan> hi
<tsteis> hello
<wigren> mayan, hi to you
<myan> testing
<tatyawinchu> omg .. OMG  .. this ROCKS .. u guys have no idea how free i feel to get away from windows !! LONG LIVE THIS LINUX THING !! .. man !!
<tatyawinchu> how much MINIMUM hard drive space i need to install this from CD to drive ?
<tsteis> who r u
<jrib> yusuo: vim +22254 FILE    will take you right there
<bastid_raZor> tatyawinchu; 4 Gig
<yusuo> how can i open it in gedit it says it cant find character coding
<cliebow> tatyawinchu,  4 gig would do..
<bastid_raZor> tatyawinchu; i would seriously suggest 10 or better though.
<cliebow> more would be nice
<cliebow> heh
<myan> hi apanknen
<tatyawinchu> erm .. can it not be like 300 megs ro something? my disks are way 2 full =/
<kesshi_> hi all
<apanknen> Will Ryan
<yusuo> http://pastebin.ca/930290
<yusuo> there u go jrib
<bazhang> egoleo: how many hard drives do you have on this machine; do you have an external drive or two or more internal drives
<jrib> yusuo: umm, you see the problem? (you also have to tell me which line is which)
<tsteis> hey lomax
<wlomax> wasup
<egoleo> bazhang is a laptop just one plse
<kesshi_> Can someone help me with ssh setup? One ip ssh is no problem, the other i cannot login.       http://pastebin.com/m38726fc8
<yusuo> where it starts depends is the problem
<bazhang> egoleo: what are the specs on that machine--make and model, what cpu how much ram etc
<yusuo> sorry Descr3M¼±óE^XP¢Ä is where the line starts
<Garr3n> im noob, do i need a firewall for feisty fawn ?
<Garr3n> ?
<jrib> yusuo: well the issue is all that garbage in the file.  File is corrupted
<apanknen> >
<apanknen> ?
<apanknen> ?
<apanknen> ?
<ArthurArchnix> Garr3n: No.
<jrib> apanknen: stop
<egoleo> bazhang: is acer 4520, AMD Athlon X2
<apanknen> no
<apanknen> u stop
<yusuo> so what sghould i do
<tinman> Garr3n: depends on what you are trying to do?
<apanknen> who r u jrib?
<tinman> apanknen: stop being an ass please.
<apanknen> HOLLY BALLS
<Garr3n> stay safe
<ArthurArchnix> Garr3n: One is installed called iptables. By default all ports are closed.
<yusuo> shall i just delete them jrib or well i dunno
<yusuo> i dont wanna re install
<ArthurArchnix> If you want to manage it you can install an ap like firestarter.
<egoleo> bazhang:  and is NVidia GForce 7000M
<jrib> yusuo: any idea what may have caused it?
<Meow> how do i tell ubuntu where my swap partition is?
<yusuo> nope none
<ArthurArchnix> Garr3n: But unless you've opened some ports there won't be anything to manage.
<tinman> Meow: during install?
<tatyawinchu> well, out of 4 gbs and 10 gbs  .. i would like to know the MINIMUM required space please to install ubuntu on to HD from this Live CD session
<yusuo> it updated evolution this morning and had no problem
<Meow> tinman, no?
<dgjones> !swap | Meow
<ubotu> Meow: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bastid_raZor> kesshi_; ssh doesn't need set up.. install openssh-server and all is good
<wlomax> apanknen: why do you have to be such an ass hole?
<yusuo> can and how do i sort it out jrib
<Garr3n> i had firestarter installed but the upgrade to feisty fawn must have uninstalled it cause its gone
<tatyawinchu> !minimum | Meow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bastid_raZor> tatyawinchu; 4Gb is the least needed.. 10G or better is suggested (by me)
<cliebow> wlomax:watch your tongue
<Pici> !language | wlomax
<ubotu> wlomax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cliebow> wlomax:jeff elkner's class?
<tatyawinchu> !minimum hard drive space | Meow
<bazhang> egoleo: how much ram
<kesshi_> blastid_raZor: well one ip is OK but the other doesn't let me enter my password
<wlomax> apankton: quit it
<wlomax> yea
<bastid_raZor> kesshi_; what do you mean the other ip? where are you trying to go?
<wlomax> im in elkners
<kesshi_> Permission denied (publickey,password).  but it is SCP not ssh so ie seems
<kesshi_> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<cpham> heyyy
<apanknen> GOD
<cliebow> will you say hello for me..
<Garr3n> okar, thanks all, i feel better now :)
<apanknen> its coung
<dgjones> tatyawinchu, Requirements for Ubuntu are listed here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<egoleo> bazhang: 1 GB DDR2
<Meow> roflmao -> How to change the swappiness value
<wlomax> get out of here apankton
<tatyawinchu> thanks dgjones
<BellaD> Can someone help with sound problems? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58600/
<apanknen> u spelled my name wrong jewbag
<kesshi_> i want to copy everything from vsmsrv1 to vsm2 it is both connected through internal switch 192.168 and both connected to "internet" 10.33
<jrib> wlomax, apanknen: please keep the discussion in this channel related to support only.  You can chat with each other in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<tatyawinchu>  At least 2 GB of disk space (for full installation and swap space)  ...   4 and 10 are a bit too much ^^
<LjL> jrib: or they can just turn around and talk, i guess, since they seem to be in the same place
<kesshi_> scp through internet 10.33 is OK but is slow because of the route, but 192.168 gives Permission denied (publickey,password). instead of password request
<Meow> urgh
<LukeL> tatyawinchu The minimum requirements are only likely to allow a server (non-graphical) installation to run well.
<jrib> yusuo: not sure.  There is a /var/lib/dpkg/available-old that you may be able to use, but we should google to see if it's okay to just do that
<sudobash> well... i got around your ban
<archman> hi guys, how to stop nm-applet to automatically connect to access point on login?
<yusuo> i just read about something like that jrib that will sort it all out but how do i replace the files
<LjL> wlomax, cpham, apanknen, cedwards, tsteis: this channel is for Ubuntu support. There are 1200 people here. Please stop disturbing. You can join #yourownchannel to chat to one another. If you have support questions about Ubuntu, you can ask them here, *all in one line*, providing the full details.
<ArthurArchnix> archman: Disable roaming mode in your network config.
<archman> ArthurArchnix: tnx!
<jrib> yusuo: are you comfortable using "mv"?
<ArthurArchnix> archman: No prob. Something like >system >admin >network  then wireless properites, then disable roaming.
<daani> hy all
<yusuo> yeah but i think i just solved it
<tux69> hi everyone! i'm having apparently some problem with my firefox installation. could someone please check out http://www.scribd.com/ipaper and tell me if you can view the document?
<BellaD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58600/ Can someone please help with sound  install
<sudobash> you need to take the second ban down off or i will just keep using proxy servers
<nickthorley> hi all on truecrypt's website it asks which filesystems it can encrypt and they are all windows - can it do linux also?
<yusuo> just ran dpkg --clear-avail
<mohamed_> hello all, is there software that i can control cpu fan ?
<DonkeyKong101> any1 got an idea y i have no ubuntu sounds....( no sounds when i click anything) my sounds card works fine if i watch a movie
<Strawberryjam> thnaks Pici...good to be back
<bazhang> egoleo: you need to get to a console prompt; did you read that link I gave you?
<LjL> mohamed_: there is a "fancontrol" script in the "lm-sensors" package. it's not necessarily safe to use.
<bastid_raZor> kesshi_; did you try to set up public keys between them before? possibly deleting the key and connecting as if for the first time would rid this
<ArthurArchnix> nickthorley: Don't think so. But as ubuntu can read ntfs .... or else use dm crypt.
<burkmat> So... Updating 6.10 -> 7.10 overwrote my menu.lst, as usual. Anyway, I can't figure out how to get BackTrack 2 working again. Tried every single option I can think of, but i keep getting strange panics during boot.
<jrib> yusuo: interesting, didn't know about that
<sudobash> how bout an op taking off the second ban down on the list
<sudobash> or you might as well ban this proxy too
<egoleo> bazhang: i am now using the livecd to mount the root partition
<mohamed_> thx, LjL , i need something because suddenly my fan become so loud ,
<burkmat> Need help getting grub working after patch, someone experienced with menu.lst-editing - This is really getting annoying. \o/
<BellaD> Can somebody please help me on this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58600/
<Strawberryjam> thank you to everyone that helped me with installing Studio on VMWARE..never dreamed it would run this smooth...thanks
<tux69> can somebody please click on this link http://www.scribd.com/ipaper and tell me if it's working for you?
<Wander_w> tux69: tis working
<bastid_raZor> tux69; works here too
<jtravnick> tux69, works for me
<bastid_raZor> tux69; that is using flash.. are you having flash issues?
<astheo> Hi i just installed ubuntu, can i install ubuntu studio on top of it?
<glinglo> I can see a future, where idea "ban evasion is not acceptable" leads, like everyone having one internet ID, and if you say bad word or something in internet, you will be banned on WHOLE internet, make me president
<Poungi> Mhhhm
<Strawberryjam> yes astheo..i dont know why you wanna do that ...as i can do pretty much everything in Studio as in ubuntu.
<archman_> can i do patching of drivers for wifi card in live cd so i can inject packets?
<Poungi> Not french ? :/
<bazhang> astheo: you can add their repos and install software from that
<Wander_w> archman_: Depends, how smart are you?
<Strawberryjam> just install Studio...
<bazhang> Poungi: you should /j #ubuntu-fr
<archman_> Wander_w: :-D not really; how can it be done?
<camba> Hi there... I know that ubuntu has a better support for MIDI hardware, but I can't find a way to handle MIDI inputs/outputs without a hardware. Like MIDI Yoke does for windows. Any ideas?
<Poungi> Thank Bazhang ;)
<Strawberryjam> its the same with some added benifits IMHO
<bazhang> no worries Poungi ;]
<NinjaPlimsoles> lol
<Wander_w> archman_: Download the patches, apply them to your kernel tree, compile, deploy
<BellaD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58600/ Can anyone be so kind as to look into this ?
<glinglo_> LjL do you want my cock? you will really like it
<tux69> Wander_w: you can view the document in firefox on ubuntu, correct?
<Cyntrox> Hey, I can't seem to get any sound from my right speaker... Anyone know why? It's working perfectly with CDs
<archman_> Wander_w: all that will work without restart?
<bazhang> glinglo_: stop
<Wander_w> tux69: yeah, a firefox nightly (march 5th)
<Wander_w> archman_: maybe
<tux69> bastic_raZor: usually i don't have flash issues. strange.
<NinjaPlimsoles> Ljl: i think its a fruitless endeavour
<ArthurArchnix> Lol.. I can't wait to see the ops log on this hour.
<bastid_raZor> tux69; i'm using firefox2.0.0.12 and i have 3.0 both work.. odd that yours isn't :\
<astheo> how would i do it. install ubuntu studio on top of ubuntu? is ubuntu a totally different distro?
<astheo> ubuntu studio
<archman_> Wander_w: what do you mean by 'deploy'? (i'm from croatia, don't understand everything...)
<erstazi> archman_: ubuntu studio is much a bunch of packages, not a different distro
<bazhang> astheo: well it is totally FOSS so wireless etc support is not as good; best to just add their repos and install stuff on top of regular ubuntu
<Wander_w> astheo: apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Strawberryjam> astheo: i suggest you only install studio...it has all of ubuntu and some more
<Wander_w> archman: "deploy": install it for use
<archman_> erstazi: i mean injection of packets to router; so i can crack wep...
<astheo> Strawberryjam: how would i do it?
<Strawberryjam> rebazhang: really?
<erstazi> archman_: oops, I meant astheo
<erstazi> archman_: and also, aircrack
<archman_> Wander_w: ok; so i just follow some tutorials about patching and cross my fingers?
<Strawberryjam> bazhang: really?
<Wander_w> archman: yeah
<Strawberryjam> so far Studio has been great for me
<bazhang> Strawberryjam: right; the advantage to adding the repos ( as astheo wants to do) is that you can get all the video drivers etc that are restricted but also enjoy the apps that come with ubuntustudio
<Strawberryjam> astheo: first...what is it that you want to do?
<Strawberryjam> bazhang: i have a music studio, the realtime kernel gives me lower latency, that is why i use it
<astheo> actually  all i want is the eyecandy of ubuntu studio. I have been having trouble with my graphics card and installing themes i like. :)
<andreas_> test
<nickthorley> has anyone here used crypt manager
<Strawberryjam> then dont bother installing studio
<astheo> i thought installing studio would give me instant eyecandy
<bastid_raZor> astheo; compiz-fusion will do that.. and you have that if you're using 7.10
<bazhang> Strawberryjam: which is great if you have a desktop, but if is not, or you need gaming (3D drivers) then installing from the repos is likely a good choice as well--it really depends, but nice to have both options ;]
<Daveeey> what channel do i have to go for ubuntu alpha?
<archman_> Wander_w: maybe http://tetsujin.metamudcreations.com/index.php?/archives/92-bcm43xx-injection-patch-on-Ubuntu-7.10-Gutsy-Gibson.html
<Strawberryjam> astheo: no real eyecandy you cant get in Ubuntu...
<bazhang> Daveeey: #ubuntu+1
<Daveeey> ok thx
<donald_> j #ubuntu+1
<astheo> oh i see, i guess it's not really the solution..
<Strawberryjam> astheo: and as bazhang just pointed out in the las response
<GerhardSchr> hi Daniel88
<GerhardSchr> ^^
<astheo> i can't run compiz-fusion even in my kubuntu. i guess it's because im using ati card. thankx anyway :)
<Strawberryjam> astheo: not for you no....you dont need that and you have better graphics support in ubuntu
<camba> I'm trying to find a midiox/midiyoke-like software for ubuntu. Any recommendation?
<Strawberryjam> bazhang: thanks for pointing that out...appreciated
<astheo> thanks for the help guys, you are very supportive here
<Cyntrox> Why do I get a "Permission denied" message on 'sudo echo "deb http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/debian/ experimental main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update'?
<Strawberryjam> astheo: np...that is what i have found ubuntu to be all about
<Strawberryjam> sometimes i just sit here and read...:)
<jrib> Cyntrox: pipe to tee instead.  The redirection occurs as your user
<astheo> yeah, just as what its name suggest :)
<Cyntrox> jrib: care to write that as terminal code? =P
<jrib> Cyntrox: echo foo | sudo tee -a FILE
<bill_> sOMEONE PLEASE POINT ME TO A how to download,decompress and install using "archive manager" wiki or web page
<Strawberryjam> astheo: please check the tutorials on the forums...they are very helpfull
<bazhang> bill_: download etc what exactly
<astheo> ok ,i will . thanks
<Cyntrox> jrib: I tried 'echo "deb http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/debian/ experimental main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update' but it said 'sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found'... Did I misunderstand?
<bill_> flashplugin-nonfree from adobe
<bill_> I'm sorry flashplayer9_for_linux
<Cyntrox> jrib: sorry, I mean 'echo "deb http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/debian/ experimental main" |sudo /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update'
<erstazi> after attemping a quite a few hours, I am lost (searched forums, mail lists, and search engine results), here is all my outputs I can think of: http://c-wd.net/ath/   any solution to these outputs?
<Strawberryjam> astheo: np
<bazhang> bill_: why not just get it from the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jrib> Cyntrox: you forgot the "tee -a".  Anyway, you don't want to do what you are doing.  You're likiely to end up with a broken system
<Strawberryjam> bill_: i tried installing flash but i get some error message about the checksums that dont match...any ideas?
<Cyntrox> jrib: I'm just following the instructions for getting gstreamer... http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/download/
<bill_> I was told their version would work better than the nonfree
<jrib> Cyntrox: gstrteamer is in the ubuntu repositories
<Strawberryjam> i am trying nonfree btw
<bill_> I'm having trouble seeing some websites
<Strawberryjam> bill_: me too ...YouTube
<bazhang> bill_ Strawberryjam a simple reinstall should fix that
<Strawberryjam> bazhang: reinstall of flash?
<bill_> I have it didn't
<Cyntrox> jrib: 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer' tells me that the package could not be found...
<bazhang> Strawberryjam: aye; it has been fixed for a good two or three weeks now ;]
<Steelx01> Im trying to find my partitions/disks with Is/dev/sd* and it says that the file doesn't exist
<Wander_w> maybe /dev/hd*?
<Steelx01> yeah tried that
<bill_> Any help with my initial request
<jrib> Cyntrox: first, have you enabled the universe and multiverse repos
<NinjaPlimsoles> Cyntrox, sudo apt-cache search gstreamer
<Wander_w> Steelx01: maybe its in the output of dmesg?
<Cyntrox> jrib: No, I don't think so
<bill_> I'm still new at linux
<archman> is there any channel for cracking weps?
<Cyntrox> NinjaPlimsoles: I think it worked, thanks =P
<Strawberryjam> bazhang: thanks...i'll try as soon as my updates are done...cant believe i am running Studio off a USB drive on my wifes notebook...now i can take linux evrywhere
<bazhang> bill_: well then download the file to whereever you want, unzip it (or whatever the format) and then run the file--it is fairly straightforward--have you already downloaded it?
<danand> Cyntrox - apt-cache pkgnames | grep gstreamer
<bazhang> Strawberryjam: wow! talk about leet ;]
<jrib> Cyntrox: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable universe and multiverse
<Wander_w> archman_: you sound just like a scriptkiddie
<bill_> thanks I'll just use the shell
<astheo> hi, i just finished installing ubuntu desktop over kubuntu. weird all the apps in my kubuntu desktop is still present in my ubuntu desktop. is this normal, or something has gone wrong?
<Steelx01> Wander_w: I can't open them with fdisk either
<jrib> astheo: how did you install it?
<bartmon> Steelx01: you can see a nice graphical representation of each physical disk in gparted. If it is installed, you can launch it via System>Administration>Partition Editor
<bazhang> astheo: normal
<Strawberryjam> bazhang bill_: i used synaptics to install my flash
<NinjaPlimsoles> astheo, KDE apps can work in Gnome :)
<Wander_w> Steelx01: have you looked at dmesg?
<archman> Wander_w: wtf?
<Steelx01> Ooh sexy, i'll get that :p
<astheo> i just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Strawberryjam> astheo: wb...welcome to the magic of linux
<danand> astheo - did you remove kubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> Wander_w:  archman please keep it ontopic
<sysadmin-lb22> does ubuntu support more than 4gb of RAM ..with a 32bit kernel
<astheo> danand, i did not. how would i do that?
<jrib> astheo: then you didn't install it "over" kubuntu.  You just installed ubuntu-desktop (and gnome) in addition to kubuntu.  Yes, it's normal
<Wander_w> archman_: Well, wanting to "crack weps" but not taking the trouble to find it out for yourself is typical scriptkiddie behavior
<astheo> jrib: thnks to to all who responded
<bazhang> sysadmin-lb22: no you need the 64bit for that
<Cyntrox> jrib: It seems I had already enabeled it =P
<Cyntrox> jrib: sorry for the inconvinience
<NinjaPlimsoles> Wander_w, watch out, he'll forkbomb u :O
<Strawberryjam> astheo: you can even boot into either gnome or kde
<sysadmin-lb22> bazhang, no possible workarounds..? Is it a physical limitaiton ?
<astheo> Strawberryjam: yes i can see that :)
<jrib> Cyntrox: no inconvenience.  You found gstreamer then?
<bazhang> sysadmin-lb22: well you just wont be able to use all the ram; you can run the 32 bit fine though
<Wander_w> sysadmin-lb22: you could also use PEA
<DonkeyKong101> is printer sharing ment to be soooo impossible....or is it just that im trying to share with the enemy?
<Wander_w> PAE
<Kenshiro> ou
<Kenshiro> picciotti
<Strawberryjam> sysadmin-lb22: the same limitation as with all OS: The math
<LjL> !it | Kenshiro
<ubotu> Kenshiro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<archman> Wander_w: i have already found tutorial but i find it better to talk to people who know that stuff...
<astheo> i want to remove kubuntu desktop is "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" will do the trick?
<Cyntrox> jrib: Yes. But this raises another question: How do I install something when all I have is the link http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/0.10/ ? sudo apt-get install FooBar?
<bazhang> Kenshiro: do you have a support question?
<bazhang> astheo: no that is just a meta package
<Strawberryjam> sysadmin-lb22: 32 systems just cant adress and allocate the adresses like 64's can
<jrib> Cyntrox: you always look for it in the repositories.  apt-get is one way on the command line.  Or you can use Add/Remove or Synaptic Package Manager.  rhythmbox should be installed by default though
<astheo> bazhang: ok so what will i do then?
<danand> astheo - no. that will simply remove the meta-package kubuntu-desktop ... not all the packages associate with it
<astheo> bazhang: ok so what will i do then?
<bazhang> astheo: not sure; what is your goal?
<Wander_w> sysadmin-lb22: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<astheo> to have ubuntu as my sole desktop
<KEBA> hello, if i want to start a game(xmoto) comes this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/31901/
<burkmat> Upgraded 6.10 -> 7.10, is there any chance of rescuing the system and doing a rollback without any previous backup?
<bazhang> astheo: you can choose gnome as default in session in the login window
<Wander_w> "This increases maximum physical memory size from 4 GiB to 64 GiB."
<Cyntrox> jrib: Yes, it seems it is already installed...
 * Cyntrox goes looking
<astheo> yes i can, but i want to free up some of my disk space...
<bazhang> burkmat: you skipped 7.04?
<jrib> Cyntrox: check Sound and Video menu
<astheo> can i?
<burkmat> bazhang, Well... 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<bazhang> astheo: well remove the apps you wish to remove
<bazhang> burkmat you want to go back to edgy?
<burkmat> bazhang, yeah...
<bazhang> burkmat fresh install then
<astheo> bazhang: i thought there's a single command that will remove all the kubuntu stuffs
<Cyntrox> jrib: Indeed, I found it, thanks for all the help!
<burkmat> bazhang, yeah... figured i'd have to, but thought i'd look for a way to save stuff before doing that. :)
<Strawberryjam> astheo: i would like to know that too
<bazhang> astheo: If there were that would be nice indeed; alas there is not
<Strawberryjam> hahahaha...
<runewolf> Is there anyone who can help me with getting my gfx card drivers working, currently have an ATI radeon x1950 and been through various walkthroughs etc but all i get is a blank screen before login. Once that happens i have to totally restore my xorg.conf file using dpk-reconfigure xorg
<astheo> hehe, ok thanks
<astheo> :)
<Steelx01> Gparted clearly says partition /dev/sda1, but still can't open that with fdisk
<Strawberryjam> astheo: if you have not done any serious work...just reinstall ubuntu
<danand> astheo - you could try apt-get --purge remove kdebase - that should cause everything kde to be removed. I would run that command with the -s flag to simulate first... that way you'll see what its gonna do - ie sudo apt-get -s --purge remove kdebase
<bazhang> astheo: indeed, Strawberryjam's suggestion is sound
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/people/patrick-swayze-has-pancreatic-cancer/ :|
<nickthorley> does anyone know if crypt manager works properly on 7.10 and how long it takes to decypt 1gb of files?
<bazhang> Kitar|st: wrong channel for that
<Kitar|st> yea sorry
<Strawberryjam> danand: astheo: if you are new to linux...i suggest you hold off...it can all get confusing
<astheo> i don't have an installer that's the problem:.lol that's why i installed ubuntu via kubuntu. poor boy
<bazhang> astheo: get the ubuntu cd iso and burn it to cd then you are done
<Cyntrox> OMG I feel so stupid now... Been looking for like 50 minutes now for the reason why only my left speaker gave sound... The reason? The jack wasn't probably plugged >.>
<astheo> i know, but it'll take time
<bazhang> astheo: not that bad if you are on dsl
<astheo> well, my dp is just 15kbps
<Strawberryjam> bazhang: lol
<astheo> lol
<runewolf> No-one then?
<tinman> astheo: 15KB/s is not bad
<Strawberryjam> astheo: patience then my young jedi
<Wander_w> astheo: If I'm not mistaken, Ubuntu ships free CD's
<tinman> I got it on 2KB/sec
<astheo> hehe
<Strawberryjam> lol
<astheo> yeah i have requested a cd already
<bazhang> runewolf: how did you install the drivers
<astheo> but it'll 4 weeks or more
<astheo> take
<runewolf> using restricted driver manager
<Steelx01> I got mine in 1-2 weeks
<runewolf> then tried manually
<Strawberryjam> astheo: are you dual booting?
<astheo> yup
<tinman> astheo: Yes it does, took over 8 weeks for me
<astheo> xp and ubuntu :)
<runewolf> bazhang: then used env
<runewolf> bazhang: nothing works at all
<Strawberryjam> an accelerator should help speed things along
<bazhang> runewolf: please dont say you used envy
<astheo> tinman, indeed
<astheo> :)
<Strawberryjam> like IDM or DAP
<Wander_w> astheo: have you tried "apt-get clean" and "apt-get autoclean" allready? That might clean up some 100's of MB's
<runewolf> bazhang: i did after the other 3 methods failed
<astheo> wander_w not yet
<tux69> ok, for those who still remember me: i had an old flash 9 version. after updating it works.
<bazhang> runewolf uh oh
<danand> astheo - do you not know anyone with a faster connection? if not how about downloading at an internet cafe?
<runewolf> bazhang: pleaseeeee dont do that LOL
<bazhang> runewolf back up and reinstall
<Strawberryjam> runewolf: lol
<runewolf> bazhang: really?
<bazhang> runewolf aye
<Strawberryjam> ok brb
<astheo> danand: no that would be costly for me. it'll take 7-10 hrs to download
<tinman> astheo: if you are on 15KB/sec, wget it from someone else
<tinman> astheo: torrent even
<runewolf> bazhang: but i cant even remember how i got my wireless card working, it will take hours LOL
<bazhang> runewolf: what wireless card
<fransfr> who can i connect a hpIpaq 6915 to the pc ubuntu to synchronize?
<astheo> tinman: don't worry about me getting the resources though, i can handle it guys :)
<runewolf> bazhang: belkin pcmcia cant remember what the model is
<danand> astheo - not if the internet cafe has got a fast connection - 500kbps say. should take less than an hour!
<bazhang> fransfr: an hp printer?
<astheo> danmand: here in our country the fastest is 150 kbps and the average is 50kps
<tinman> astheo: I am on a 64kbps ADSL, i know more pain about speed then most people :<
<fransfr> no pda hp ipaq
<tinman> astheo: where is "here"?
<astheo> tinman: i got worse connection than you bro
<astheo> :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<danand> astheo - ah ok. do you mind me asking where your from?
<astheo> philippines
<astheo> asia
<astheo> a 3rd world country :)
<runewolf> bazhang: is there any way of fixing what envy did without a re-install?
<bazhang> fransfr: hold on a sec
<tinman> astheo: i know where philippines is, i am from south east asia as well,
<Steelx01> What's the quickest way to format my hdd?
<Wander_w> Steelx01: mkfs.??? /dev/sda?
<danand> tinman - quick - copy him a cd :)
<fransfr> i tride with multisync but that didn't work
<astheo> danand: im from philipines
<Wander_w> Steelx01: replace the ??'s with something that makes sense
<Steelx01> yeah, well it can't find sda, but it does in Gparted
<astheo> tinman: where is you place exactly? :)
<danand> astheo - nice :)
<tinman> astheo: :s some... place.. :]
<astheo> tinman: your answer did satisfy me really :)
<Wander_w> Steelx01: so, you didn't find your partitions?
<DonkeyKong101> has any1 got printer sharing with windows to work......its now officially beyond me
<astheo> danand: how nice is that? :)
<Steelx01> yeah, sda1, sda2, sda5
<Strawberryjam> tinman: where is south east asia...i am in Indonesia but I'm South African
<Strawberryjam> oops
<astheo> so much for the great talk guyz, i might be of disturbance here. thanks for you help :)
<Wander_w> Steelx01: and so if you do: mkfs.xfs /dev/sda5 it still doesn't work?
<tinman> Strawberryjam: Huh? :] anyways, i think i am getting offtopic ^^
<Strawberryjam> lol
<WinXpNewb> Hi, just a quick question: Anyone here have any experience with giving/spreading cds? Any advise?
<bartmon> Steelx01: You can format partitions via Gparted, the tool I told you about.
<Strawberryjam> WinXpNewb: are they legal?
<Wander_w> WinXpNewb: Burn CD, give away to someone who wants it, goto step 1
<bazhang> fransfr: did you try with evolution?
<bartmon> Steelx01: Just right click on the partition you want to format.
<danand> Wander_w - :)
<Steelx01> yeah, tried that, no worky
<fransfr> does evolution find my pda ?
<bartmon> Steelx01: The partition has to be unmounted.
<bazhang> fransfr: I can tell that how? ;]
<Steelx01> cant open with mkfs.xfs, access denied
<danand> Steelx01 - you are better doing that from live cd due to reason bartmon mentions
<fransfr> oke
<WinXpNewb> Strawberryjam: Yep. Mostly related to Ron Paul DvD available on Ron Paul Audio but technically I'm also considering it for Linux distro on a later date. Didn't find people who knew in the Ron Paul channel so thought I'd stretch the question here where more people might know
<kling0n> hmm something seems to have gone wrong with my mplayer mpegpes audio demuxer
<Wander_w> Steelx01: Are you root (i.e. doing something like "sudo mkfs.xfs /dev/sda?"
<kling0n> i get no sound from a lot of videos
<Steelx01> yes
<bazhang> WinXpNewb: straying into offtopic..
<danand> bazhang - straying??
<WinXpNewb> Wander_w: Ok, step 2. How to find someone who wants a Linux distro cd
<bazhang> heh
<Strawberryjam> WinXpNewb: I guess find a distributor with a good heart is a start
<danand> WinXpNewb - :) - back on topic
<Wander_w> WinXpNewb: Show them Ubuntu
<faileas> WinXpNewb: for livecds.. i just use it, and if they ask about it, hand em a CD ;p
 * faileas wishes ubuntu still let you bulk order disks in fact
<fransfr> i can tell that how? bazhang?
<Strawberryjam> me too...got banned once...
<LollinopiL> do you think that it's better to mount the additional partitions in /mnt or in /media ? Or it's not a problem, it's the same ?
<bazhang> fransfr: did you try with evolution?
<fransfr> how
<WinXpNewb> What happens when you're not around a computer? The give them to random people not going to work well as much?
<fransfr> what must i do?
<LollinopiL> hello baaaz!
<Steelx01> I guess ill just get DBAN to nuke my hellish hd
<Strawberryjam> thanks LoLLo
<LoLLo> Straw for what ?
<bazhang> fransfr: sudo apt-get install evolution would be a good start ;]
<Wander_w> WinXpNewb: I never give CD's to ppl who don't want them
<fransfr> i have already installed evolution
<Strawberryjam> LoLLo: i am trying to shorten my nick...its just easier for other users lol :)
<WinXpNewb> Wander_w: Oh ok. I was thinking more of a grassroots way of spreading cds when I asked the question. Sorry if I didn't clarify
<Wander_w> WinXpNewb: So if I'm not around a computer, and someone asks for a CD, I'll say: "I'll give them to you tomorrow"
<LjL> !tab | Strawberryjam
<bazhang> WinXpNewb: how about heading to #ubuntu-offtopic please ;]
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Strawberryjam> thank you
<Wander_w> WinXpNewb: meh, that doesn't work
<lyz> hello
<WinXpNewb> Wander_w: Yeah, I was afraid of that
<Strawberryjam> hahahaha...i have been typing them all this time LOL
<WinXpNewb> Oh well, I'm off. I just wanted to see if the Linux guys have more experience with spreading cds on a grassroots level than other movements
<Wander_w> WinXpNewb: Don't force any CD's upon ppl, you'll look like a whacko
<bazhang> fransfr: sorry that I dont have a iPaq to test; but from reading the ubuntuforums it seems that many have success syncing those devices using evolution--sorry not help more
<WinXpNewb> Thanks for the help
<Strawberryjam> they prob do but its the wrong room sorry
<LoLLo> well, is there anyone who could answer me? i don't know if it's better to mount the additional partitions in /mnt or in /media , or technically it's the same ...
<fransfr> oke i will thry thanks
<Pici> LoLLo: Technically it doesnt matter.
<LjL> LoLLo, /media if it's non-removable drives is the standard
<LjL> LoLLo: /mnt is mostly for network drives
<Wander_w> LoLLo: It's the same, just do what is most convenient for you
<LoLLo> ok, so i've chosen the right one yeah, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> LoLLo, I think mounts in media show up on the desktop as volumes..
<WinXpNewb> Wander_w: Yeah, I worry about that but it works for posters and flyers and in the back of my mind, I just thought, really if I was offered a cd I'd pay attention to it more than flyers or posters since I can't just throw it away but yeah, I'm scratching that plan.
<whitekidney> I need some help, when im installing ubuntu, it freezes at 46% (Scanning discs)
<LoLLo> thx a lot ! see u !
<Strawberryjam> 53 minutes remaining for my updates :(
<tinman> whitekidney: are you sure it freezes? may be it's taking a bit long time?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, Did you have the cd do a self test for errors
<whitekidney> Jack_Sparrow, no, i dont believe so, how do i do that?
<BuSefer> hello, does Ubuntu have NTFS support integrated?
<Wander_w> BuSefer: yes
<Strawberryjam> whitekidney: try checking your discs for errors before you install...might save you alot of heartaches
<tinman> whitekidney: during startup, you get an option to do so
<lyz> ÎÒÊÇÖйúÈË
<whitekidney> During booting from the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, Suggestion..  once you finish, burn them to a cd or dvd .. /var/cache/apt/achives
<whitekidney> Alrighties, will do.
<tinman> lyz: sorry?
<BuSefer> can I run chkdsk on an ntfs disk? how?
<whitekidney> And Strawberryjam : Do a disc scan & defragment?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, At the first menu there is a self test.  if you dont get that far you probably have a bad burn or a bad download
<Wander_w> BuSefer: well... chkdsk is a windows program, the linux equivalent is fsck
<whitekidney> busefer : start > cmd > type in chkdsk C:
<Strawberryjam> was that for me?
<whitekidney> yeah
<stejules> hello to all
<Aranel> hey, can someone suggest me a good file rescue application ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<BuSefer> how do I use fsck?
<yeonhoo> Gutsy Intel HD Audio Controller driver install problem
<polter> BuSefer, read the man page, it's pretty easy
<whitekidney> installing things on ubuntu is like a pain in the ass
<Parsec300> Aranel: download Hiren's bootCD. It has a lot of Partitioning and HD/file recovery tools.
<Jack_Sparrow> yeonhoo, HAve you gone through the sound troubleshooting section from the bot?
<BuSefer> do I type fsck /? for man page?
<Aranel> Parsec300: thanks :)
<db92> im trying to configure screen resolution but the bloody thing makes my screen get weird colors all the time, i first tried widescreen and it did that, and now i tried to go back to default and the weird colors remain
<BuSefer> I am new
<BuSefer> bie
<yeonhoo> Jack_Sparrow,  how can i ask to bot?
<polter> BuSefer, "man fsck"
<polter> :)
<whitekidney> Does wine come working with 7.10 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, Please watch the language, what is harder than clicking on a program and having it install automatically
<polter> whitekidney, it doesn't come installed
<yeonhoo> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Parsec300> BuSefer: fsck /dev/sda1
<Pici> !intelhda | yeonhoo
<Strawberryjam> whitekidney: no its not...its easier...your used to doing things one way...but there are many indeed...i am updating every single application on my computer at once as we speak
<ubotu> yeonhoo: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BuSefer> does fsck support NTFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, sudo apt-get install wine
<whitekidney> jack_sparriw : You dont wanna know, i had ubuntu before, you helped me before also, but its that.. you have to use the terminal sooo much.
<Parsec300> BuSefer: fsck or sda2 or sda3 or hda1 hda2 depending on the drive and partition
<Parsec300> man fsck
<polter> BuSefer, I believe so, but you might have to install an addon pacakge for that
<whitekidney> also do you have to give permissions and things.
<Wander_w> BuSefer: Probably not
<polter> whitekidney, which is good for security
<whitekidney> well im off, ill try to install ubuntu for now.
<Strawberryjam> whitekidney: do you have vista?
<whitekidney> polter : i know.
<whitekidney> No i dont
<Parsec300> If your home directory is on a different partition/drive you can also type fsck /home I think
<Strawberryjam> ok
<whitekidney> Vista is worse than ubuntu
<whitekidney> jesus
<Strawberryjam> hahahahaha
<whitekidney> I had the BETA RC1.
<whitekidney> No more again.
<whitekidney> Don't even ask about it.
<Strawberryjam> whitekidney: use the synaptics package manager
<whitekidney> brb.
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, As you learn more, you wont be in cli nearly as much..
<Strawberryjam> its grat
<WinXpNewb> Jack_Sparrow: It's Ubuntu. Don't you mean as you learn more, you'll be in cli more :p
<Strawberryjam> my biggest problem is updating my alsa installation without needing to reinstall studio
<Jenson-> hi guys, anyone do windows programming in virtual running on Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> WinXpNewb, It works both ways,,   As a user learns not to mess things up he stays out, as he learns more he tinkers more..
<BuSefer> how do I open disk?
<db92> remind me how i can restart x?
<WinXpNewb> Jack_Sparrow: I guess that works too though I've never seen a newb feel the need to use the cli in Ubuntu type distro except for troubleshooting.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenson-, I tried but things like Visual Bsic and Visual C dint work well for me
<Strawberryjam> Jack_Sparrow: Any ideas everytime i update Alsa i lose my install? i followed the instructions on ALSA website
<BuSefer> how do I open first partition of first drive??
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, what do you mean by lose your install.
<WinXpNewb> BuSefer: You should see something like sda1, sda2 or something similar
<Jenson-> Jack_Sparrow: ooh..so that means windows programming is still better to be done on "real" windows platform?
<Strawberryjam> i cant boot into Gnome
<XHERMES> Hello guys am new here pls who should i speak too
<BuSefer> where?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenson-, I dual boot for that purpose..
<WinXpNewb> XHERMES: anyone. Just ask away
<Strawberryjam> Jack_Sparrow: not from the term...i meant to say i lose my GUI
<tinman> XHERMES: ask the question in general, who ever can  answer will.
<tinman> will answer*
<XHERMES> ok thanks
<Jenson-> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I dual boot that too..I'm just afraid something might not works well
<WinXpNewb> BuSefer: Where in Ubuntu are you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, Let me paste the script I have for recompiling my alsa so we can see if that is how you are doing yours.. one sec..
<archman> can someone help? http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2845.0; do i need to reboot? Is there another way to reload?
<Strawberryjam> thank you
<BuSefer> I am in Kubuntu
<BuSefer> I don;t see icons on desktop
<XHERMES> pls i want to know the deference btwn ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04
<BuSefer> I am running live CD
<Jenson-> thanks for your reply, Jack_Sparrow
<WinXpNewb> BuSefer: Ok. Hmm... that might be a problem. I havent tried Kubuntu but there should be a My Computer there or something. Try looking in Kubuntu's version of the start menu
<markl__> what is the command to have grub re-write the boot sector?
<db92> how to restart x?
<Cromag> ctrl alt backspace
<LjL> !away > njpatel_away    (njpatel_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Wander_w> markl_: grub-install?
<bartmon> db92: You should Log out
<bazhang> BuSefer: what are you looking for and what are you trying to achieve
<thesurvivorman>  this can get you started BuSefer
<Jenson-> hey guys, gtg..cya
<thesurvivorman> there is no easy way in kubuntu to get them there; you may have to configure the desktop to show them too
<Strawberryjam> brb ...my wife wants her laptop back
<thesurvivorman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-651859.html
<insanitatum> hmmmmm
<ader11> Does anybody know if ssh throttles bandwidth
<ader11> s/throttles/caps/
<DASPRiD> ader11, it doesnt
<Aranel> Parsec300: is it for Windows ?
<thesurvivorman> bashang, he wants iconss to show, like home, networks, etc.; they're not easily accessible. you can make links, but they show shortcut arrows, and are not dynamic, such as in showing full/empty trash cans.
<insanitatum> would anyone know off-hand what the tightvnc parameter is for connecting to a non-standard ssh port?
<Wander_w> ader11: It shouldn't, but it can be CPU-limited (so filling the CPU before the connection is filled)
<ader11> Wander_w: that might be it, but I don't see how .1 ghz can make a difference
<thesurvivorman> i actually took care of this yesterday morning for a friend, so i know firsthand that it works busefer
<ader11> Wander_w: Do you know if there's anything typical that could make ssh unnaturally slow
<XHERMES> guys are there any dvd containing all the packeges i need i don't want to download packeges from the internet
<Wander_w> ader11: What do you mean by "Unnaturally slow"?
<WinXpNewb> XHERMES: Technically yes but you may need a friend to customize or remaster a distro for you.
<WinXpNewb> depending on your needs that is
<KnighWse> d nickthorley Try truecrypt
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry that took so long.. I just installed a new 750 gig and  we.. things got moved around a bit
<ader11> Wander_w: On my last computer, with the same cpu clock speed, same ram, etc. I could ssh into it remotely to fetch files and use as a proxy and it was nice and quick, but on my backup computer everything is very slow, and I don't know what's any different
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: congrats ^^
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso XHERMES
<tinman> ader11: maybe the remote server is slow?
<XHERMES> WinXpNewb i can download the dvd iso ,can u give me a link or smthing pls
<bazhang> heh
<ader11> tinman: well, the remote server has the same clock speed as the previous one I used
<ader11> tinman: and I'm connecting remotely from the same computer
<XHERMES> oh thank u
<Wander_w> ader11: what about harddiscs?
<bazhang> np
<insanitatum> anyone know how to use vncviewer (xtightvncviewer or similar) to connect to a non-standard ssh port?
<tinman> ader11: maybe the remote servre has capped the speed?
<insanitatum> vncviewer -via <host> -p <port> <name:display> doesn't seem to work, just kinda pauses and hangs out in nothing-space
<bazhang> insanitatum: just searching for that but only come up with links for ssh
<Pici> insanitatum: What does the ssh port have to do with vnc?
<insanitatum> bazhang: been looking for a bit ;)  works fine on 22 but... some yaya keeps trying to mess with my pretty lil 7.10 box
<ader11> Wander_w: the hard disk is significantly slower, but that shouldn't change the proxy speed
<WinXpNewb> XHERMES: Well, depending on your needs or programs you specifically want, you might not have a dvd iso available in the internet that has all the packages you want. Which programs do you need?
<insanitatum> pici - different port, so via won't work right, defaults to 22
<insanitatum> but, point taken, so I'll try not changing a thing
<insanitatum> though how this machine will know what the server isup to... confuses me ;)
<gan> please , live cd is not booting why
<ader11> tinman: that's what I'm trying to find out, my backup server has almost no change from my last server and I don't know why it's slow
<bazhang> gan: need more info please
<tinman> ader11: maybe the HD speed is slower as someone suggested
<insanitatum> yup... zippo,just hangs out in nothing-space since the port for ssh is non-standard
<mastriu1> what does it say when youtry to boot?
<jamil_11020429> hi I have problem with my media players I have mplayer,VLC and totem-xine. When ever i try to play any video either the video plays in a jerky manner or the resolution can't be changed. More often PC gets stuck and i have restart
<Jack_Sparrow> gan There are several possibilities...  At start or install Use F6 then remove splash and quiet from the command line
<ader11> tinman: yes, but that shouldn't change the proxy speed
<insanitatum> jamil - silly question, but how's your cpu/memory load?  I had that issue on my laptop until I gave it some happy ram goodness
<bazhang> jamil_11020429: what video card and how were drivers installed
<mastriu1> ! they replaced the last S in my name to a 1
<ader11> tinman: I'm not fetching files from the server, just using it as a proxy, so that shouldn't use the hd
<tinman> ader11: How do you know it's problem with proxy?
<ader11> tinman: I don't know what the problem is with.
<gan> bazhang, through qemu i ran the iso image , it is going upto "Begain to mount the root filesystem " then it stops
<jamil_11020429> well i have very bad PC with 128 mb ram
<ader11> tinman: I'm just using SSH as a proxy for firefox.
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, what may be the error please
<jamil_11020429> and an old graphics card
<ader11> tinman: and a slower hard drive should not affect performance
<tinman> ader11: hmm, cache in proxy server maybe?
<ader11> tin?
<Jack_Sparrow> gan There are several possibilities...  At start or install Use F6 then remove splash and quiet from the command line    and look to see what the error is
<ader11> sorry, forgot to press tab
<tinman> ader11: true, i have no idea sorry ;]
<ader11> tinman: what do you mean
<bazhang> jamil_11020429: and this is using gutsy ubuntu?
<WinXpNewb> XHERMES: a remastered dvd is basically a distro where someone modifies it to tailor to your exact needs so when you install the distro, there's sort of a process that I'm not that familiar with to do that makes it so you have the sources/programs inside the distro without going to a package manager to install it
<jamil_11020429> no feisty fawn
<tinman> ader11: is the ssh server caching?
<ader11> tinman: ok thank you anyway for trying to help :)
<tinman> brb
<db92> id like someone to help me with the graphics they are getting worse by the minute
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i removed the splash from the isoconfig
<db92> i try to cinfigure but it just doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> gan removing those is sometimes all that is needed... we have other boot options based on errors you may or may not see
<db92> now my image is split in half and i see the interface double
<XHERMES> thank u WinXpNewb  mr.bazhang gave me a dvd iso link to ubuntu 7.10 i didn't know about it because i downloaded th 700 mb cd iso from ubuntu home page
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, what is that option tell me
<WinXpNewb> XHERMES: Oh ok.
<bazhang> jamil_11020429: that is really likely a ram question, what specs for the cpu and what video card? you might be better off with something like fluxbuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gan depends on your error but often noapic  and or acpi=off are added before the --
<jamil_11020429> but i can play the same videos in windows smoothly
<bazhang> db92 what graphics card and what driver please; also how did you install them
<insanitatum> what version of windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> jamil_11020429, Are you using an ati card and getting jerky video?
<danand> XHERMES - you can make your own distro in Ubuntu with the uck package - there is a deb package available. homepage of uck project is at http://uck.sourceforge.net
<insanitatum> any thoughts on how to connect to a vnc server w/ vncviewer/xtightvncviewer that's listening to ssh on a non-standard port?
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, please see this link http://pastebin.com/m63998f77
<bazhang> gan what is the host system
<sysadmin-lb22> how can I access windows using SUNRAY
<geek> insanitatum: you can provide port as a arguement for most VNC clients
<Jack_Sparrow> gan What version of Ubuntu is that...? or is it just Debian Live
<bazhang> sysadmin-lb22: to share folders etc?
<XHERMES> thanks to all of u your suggestions have been of use really, bye
<WinXpNewb> danand: Thanks. Do you have an idea how uck compares to puppy's way of remastering? That's really the distro I've seen with the most versions and so I assumed it was the one easiest to remaster
<insanitatum> geek - tried that... this is from ubuntu 7.10
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, it is debian lenny
<Jack_Sparrow> gan Then you have the wrong channel for help
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, but i created the live foor sid
<allquixotic> How can I enable the screen rotation button on my ThinkPad X61t in Gutsy?
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, please tell me what to edit
<HighNo> allquixotic: do you have tpb installed?
<bazhang> #debian is very helpful gan ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> gan You are in the wrong place for help with that.. please see #Debian
<gan> bazhang, i too have feisty
<allquixotic> HighNo: No; but trying to install it says it conflicts with hotkey-setup, which is a dependency for ubuntu-desktop.
<insanitatum> geek - 'sides, doing this from the command line... unless you know of a ubuntu-happy client besides terminal services that will actually have a 'port' for me to set ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gan But that is not what you are needed help with
<WinXpNewb> Oh yes, one thing I'm curious about is whether modern distros like Ubuntu has progressed to allow mouse/keyboards that might require drivers to work on it. I've only sampled a mouse that has it once but I haven't tried Linux then.
<danand> WinXpNewb - not sure - never used puppy and only read about Uck :) Doesn't seem too bad though - looks fairly simple far as i could tell from the article
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, i want to know the differnece between the two Os in creating the livecd
<tzd> !access rights
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about access rights - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geek> insanitatum: what OS is the vnc client and server on?
<runewolf> Woo FINALLY got the drivers loaded and have 3d!
<geek> just to be clear
<insanitatum> geek - ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> runewolf: nice job; next time just say no to envy ;]
<Jack_Sparrow> WinXpNewb, I bought a new MS natural 4000 usb that would not work without a driver under WIndows, works like a charm under ubuntu
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, i just asking you how to create live cd
<slibuntu> nice
<insanitatum> geek - on both counts... if it helps, I want to go from here (laptop) to there (server)... usually, this would be xtightvncviewer -via user@ip pcname:0
<geek> insanitatum: i'm afraid i've never used a VNC client on linux.. so i can't help much
<HighNo> allquixotic: that would not be a problem, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, if he want's do deinstall it that's not removing your desktop :-) Anyhow which dist are you on?
<runewolf> bazhang: yeah but its runs as slow as hell, must be getting about 4fps :(
<Jack_Sparrow> gan I as I said, this is the wrong channel for that type of help
<insanitatum> aw nuts
<bazhang> gan: get the iso, burn it to cd, boot from cd done
<WinXpNewb> Jack_Sparrow: Did it just work out of the box or did you have to tweak anything in Ubuntu?
<kris_> Hi guys, was wondering if I could get some help with something - I have just lost the ability to launch the terminal in Gnome after updating my Xorg conf file (added a fourth monitor), after restarting X, and the machine, I can no longer launch the terminal. Any ideas?
<a1fa> anyway to remove all packages and reinstall them without actually re-installing from CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> WinXpNewb, Worked right out of the box
<runewolf> bazhang: at least the drivers is enabled now, but flgrxinfo shows vendor as mesa and not ati
<WinXpNewb> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<allquixotic> HighNo: oops, did I say gutsy? I meant hardy... :S (although I had this problem on a base install of Gutsy before I changed my repos to Hardy)
<gan> bazhang, no it is not running , it is going upto mounting the filesystem
<LoLLo> why does my dctionary in the panel doesn't work ? can it be connected to the running of Stardict ?
<slibuntu> jack sparrow - i have a microsoft mouse too, same deal!
<cjae> hi all
<a1fa> yo yoyoyo
<gan> bazhang, i am following the ubuntu doc of creating the live cd
<danand> a1fa - yes - wait one
<bazhang> gan not in qemu please--that is for the #debian channel--to run #ubuntu do as I told you thanks
<a1fa> danand : thanks
<HighNo> allquixotic: hm, I can't tell at this time if hotkey-setup is needed, did you check thinkwiki?
<LoLLo> why does my dctionary in the panel doesn't work ? can it be connected to the running of Stardict ? ----> i can't write anything there !
<Jack_Sparrow> gan That is fine...  try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<allquixotic> HighNo: people on thinkwiki don't seem to be having this problem
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, really i am using the feisty 7.4
<WinXpNewb> What kind of live cd is gan making that's off topic for Ubuntu?
<HighNo> allquixotic: hehe - what else :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> gan That goes not matter.. the type of help you are asking for is not supported in here..
<allquixotic> HighNo: the latest version of tpb is painfully old, 2005... I seriously doubt that bitrotting software would be a magic bullet on a thinkpad put into production several years after its last release
<bazhang> WinXpNewb: hes not--hes running qemu on debian
<jessid> Hello. Some of you could recommend a good application that helps me design web sites to work in ubuntu, something like deamweaver in windows? thanks a lot
<shantzu> hello
<cjae> ok if I dl a wav from gnuttela2 or something it plays fine on my ubuntu machine under xmms but if I dl off the web like just a short quote from a movie it sounds terrible
<Jack_Sparrow> does
<shantzu> i have 5 buttons on my mouse, is there a way to make ubuntu recognize that ?
<WinXpNewb> bazhang: oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<HighNo> allquixotic: true
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<shantzu> ok, thank you sir
<HighNo> allquixotic: I can't surf at the moment - I am updating to hardy right now...
<cjae> but if I switch to windows and use media player classic or ms media player the same one from the same website sound fine, wtf?
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, what jack you are telling like this , you actually tried to help me , really i believed you
<JayLevitt> Hi all. anyone have the patience to walk me through a fresh install of 7.10, straight from CD, just trying to set up simple (software) RAID-1 on two identical SATA drives, with LVM on top?
<bazhang> gan let it go please
<JayLevitt> You'd think that would be easy, but I keep getting errors in the installer
<HighNo> allquixotic: but you can check if xev shows your key being pressed
<insanitatum> jay - the install was very nice :)  what kind of errors are you getting?
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, please you know , you have seen the isolinux.cfg file
<allquixotic> HighNo: keycode 203. xev detects it
<allquixotic> HighNo: so the question is, in what configuration file can I bind "rotate my screen by 90 degrees" to keycode 203?
<cjae> what is the codec that opens wav files from websites? in totem ?
<JayLevitt> insanitatum: Well, part of the problem is that I haven't figured out the exact order to do things, so I keep getting chicken-and-egg errors about /dev/md0, or about no root partition
<Jack_Sparrow> gan Please read the topic...  and follow what I have politely asked you to do several times
<b4l74z4r> any news on x-fi in ubuntu?
<JayLevitt> insanitatum: Right now I have rebooted the installer, and am sitting at the manual partition screen, showing two drives, SCSI1/SCSI2, each with 1 primary partition, set up as "B K raid"
<HighNo> allquixotic: if you use metacity it could do. but question is - do you know the command to rotate the screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> b4l74z4r, Ask in #Ubuntu+1  I think it will be in there
<b4l74z4r> ok
<JayLevitt> insanitatum: those are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, by the way, just to be clear
<danand> a1fa - run dpkg -l | grep ii | awk -F"  " '{print $2}' | sort > dpkg-l.txt  to get a list of all packages installed on your system
<allquixotic> HighNo: I do not. :)
<allquixotic> HighNo | http://rafb.net/p/NBNA1u29.nln.html is the xev reaction to pushing the button I want
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, ok , its my humble request , then its your wish
<wraund> sorry for the rejoins
<Jack_Sparrow> gan thank you
<derek> hello
<soundray> danand: how about 'dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1'? ;)
<JayLevitt> insanitatum: when I try "Configure software RAID", I always end up with *two* raid-1 devices instead of one
<a1fa> danand : and then what
<allquixotic> HighNo: When I go into the System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution app, it is able to change the rotation for me. but I am not sure what is behind the code for that, or if it's even something that can be done with the CLI
<insanitatum> JayLevitt: now that's real odd... give me a sec, reading up on something... I remember I tried to do that myself during the install and I got glitches for days, so I just did it after the fact
<gan> Jack_Sparrow, its truth i am here using feisty 7.04 , why i said debian , ubuntu also follows debian
<Aleksander-pl> Is it safe to resize and move NTFS with GParted? I need to change some Windows partitions and I CAN NOT lost them.
<JayLevitt> insanitatum: Yeah, all of the walkthroughs I've seen have pretty much said that!  but I find that hard to believe
<HighNo> allquixotic: ah, good to know - let me check...
<Strawberryjam> sorry...also sorry Jack_Sparrow...had to go
<JayLevitt> Also, having only the two drives, I'm not sure exactly how you're supposed to reformat your whole system "after the fact" :)
<a1fa> i need to remove all packages and re-install them again
<tinman> Aleksander-pl: you should back it up first
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, Yea.. sure blame the wife.. np
<a1fa> i want to remov everything related to X, GNOME, KDE, etc and purge it
<soundray> Aleksander-pl: data you haven't backed up is data you don't want
<Aleksander-pl> tinman: it's 80 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58611/
<tinman> Aleksander-pl: also, disk defragment and chkdsk them
<Strawberryjam> hahaha...true...she's off to work now
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, See the link and we can discuss it
<tinman> Aleksander-pl: there's always risk in my opinion
<Strawberryjam> k
<soundray> a1fa: why?
<insanitatum> JayLevitt: partitions are my friend ;)  that, and USB stick installing helps a -ton-, but gimme a sec, I remember reading something that had the raid stuff in it
<Aleksander-pl> tinman: so I nned to defragment disc under Windows, copy it, and then resize?
<cjae> did anyone catch my questions?
<db92> i need help with graphics on ubuntu 7.10, anyone able to "lend a hand"? :P
<atrus> Aleksander-pl: anything important should be backed up regardless of whether you're resizing or partitioning :) that said, i've resized windows xp ntfs several times without losing anything.
<soundray> cjae: no answer for 10 minutes or more? Repeat or, better, rephrase
<a1fa> soundray : issues
<Aleksander-pl> atrus: I am resizing my data all the time, but I need to install Sims 2 on friend's PC :D
<a1fa> i want to reinstall gnome desktop
<Aleksander-pl> and it's a giant mess there
<danand> a1fa - after that you can sudo -i to become root. then run for i in $(cat dpkg-l.txt); do apt-get -s --reinstall install $i; done . That will only simulate the process. Remove the -s after apt-get to run that for real. ... no warraties with how that will turn out. Back up all your important data first..... tempted to use aptitude instead of apt in there.
<a1fa> and purge all files related to it
<soundray> a1fa: you will be better off reinstalling from scratch -- quicker, cleaner
<Cyntrox> Is there any way to make gedit show line numbers?
<insanitatum> ahhh, ok, now it makes sense why I did it after the fact
<danand> a1fa - ie    for i in $(cat dpkg-l.txt); do aptitude reinstall $i; done    instead of using apt.
<mastriu1> Q: How do I use the terminal to schedule downloads at specific times?
<cjae> soundray, ok thanks will wait a few more minutes, but would like to boot back ubuntu from win to try to diagonse on my own, but I believe user name is diff in buntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, Lines 72, 74, 76 and 88 do the real work  is that what you have been doing to rebuild your alsa drivers
<db92> anyone able to help with graphics issues?
<Strawberryjam> yep..studying it now
<soundray> cjae: I'm confused... Just re-ask your question for my benefit.
<danand> a1fa - like i said back every thing up first including files in /etc /boot
<Jack_Sparrow> db92, Sure can try.. what video card?
<cjae> soundray, ok if I dl a wav from gnuttela2 or something it plays fine on my ubuntu machine under xmms but if I dl off the web like just a short quote from a movie it sounds terrible
<^Migs^> is this real? https://launchpad.net/jubuntu
<cjae> soundray, what is the codec that opens wav files from websites? in totem ?
<^Migs^> Jubuntu: Ubuntu for Jews
<JayLevitt> lol
<JohnMM> masterloki, use a crontab
<a1fa> pl
<HighNo> allquixotic: I believe xrandr is the tool of choise here
<a1fa> i tried using tasksel to remove packages
<a1fa> that did not work
<Strawberryjam> ok...the driver i am looking for is 1.1.16 and i am using an emu1212m card, so do i just substitute you intel etc. with those?
<a1fa> it just removed their task name
<allquixotic> HighNo, I'm following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/116073
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, 16 wont work
<allquixotic> but replacing his keycode with 203
<Strawberryjam> ok...and why is that...just for interest sake?
<mohamed> how to connect zen media player with ubuntu 7.10
<anki> what has happened to google? i cannot access them from t-online.net (germany)..
<a1fa> lol
<mohamed> 8gb
<insanitatum> Ayudame!  vnc (ubuntu) -> vnc server (ubuntu) + -via (SSH baby!) || ssh port != 22 (oh no!), but ssh == 23456... howto?  goto(will.give.n00dies.of.manuel.noreaga)  ...ok, getting silly now, I am
<JayLevitt> Migs: Looks like it was someone who was trying to be funy, but forgot to type in the funny part
<a1fa> i managed to crash aptittude
<cjae> soundray, I am trying to listen to stuff from gnuttella2 I just was mearly testing the sound
<db92> Jack_Sparrow: atm i have radeon 3870, but this is mainly for my gaming partition of windows
<JayLevitt> Migs: Which, frankly, makes me suspicious that they're not Jewish.. maybe reform
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, You need to use 15 or you have all sorts of problems
<danand> a1fa - I agree with soundray. Unless you have very specific reasons for keeping your existing install, i would just reinstall from scratch
<Strawberryjam> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys I'm currently doing my brother in laws comp and have been trying to keep ubuntu as his primary OS and windows media center edition as a VM which can also be boot into normally... is this possible?
<mohamed> i want to connect zen creative 8gb player in ubuntu 7.10
<soundray> cjae: can you save a wav to disk and open it with 'gnome-open file.wav'? How does it sound?
<db92> Jack_Sparrow: my main problem is that i try to configure resolution from ubuntu from an app in "system" tab, and it just makes my screen go weird
<Strawberryjam> i will substitute the hda intel with emu101_k i think right
<danand> a1fa - oops. was that crashed caused by that command?
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, FYI  #Alsa room has lots of good helpful people
<^Migs^> could you just load Windows Media Center through rdesktop + SeamlessRDP?
<Strawberryjam> ok thnx
<Tooommi> anki: yeah
<^Migs^> I mean, if that's the only thing you're using VM for
<danand> a1fa - s/crashed/crash/
<Jack_Sparrow> db92, Is this a desktop or laptop
<HighNo> allquixotic: it does not work for you?
<cjae> soundray, when I listen to .wav files from sites, like from a movie clip, I sounds terrible in linux but in win sounds fine and is from same site
<soundray> cjae: normally, wav doesn't need a codec -- the audio driver decodes it.
<db92> desktop fcors
<a1fa> it sigfaulted on me
<Paddy_EIRE> ^Migs^: the only thing I really want the VM for is for media center on the 360
<allquixotic> HighNo: haven't had a chance to test it, still following the instructions
<db92> from the last config the ubuntu partition is now unusable, the display has been screwed beyond recognition giving me something like scanlines and the image cut in half
<Jack_Sparrow> db92,  HAve you gone to system admin restricted drivers manager?
<anki> Tooommi: sorry i dont understand what you mean with "yeah" you also cannot access it from tonline?
<Tooommi> yeah
<anki> thanks
<quarsaw> has anyone had any experience installing Ubuntu on a Mac Pro?
<cjae> soundray, but when I dl from gnutella2 is sounds fine under xmms
<Tooommi> google and every site which uses google analytics is down
<a1fa> ok fresh install
<db92> no i didnt go there first, supposing that the app it had in system itself would suffice for a small resolution change, i just wanted to set it to higher
<Strawberryjam> Jack_Sparrow: its kinda hard now as i am using my wife's machine and running studio off a usb hdd in Vmware. Effortless. its just the hardware is in the other machine.
<a1fa> god damn it
<a1fa> :(
<danand> a1fa - if you insist on running that command rather that reinstalling you might be better off using apt-get instead then. Have you important data on that install
<soundray> quarsaw: yes -- Ubuntu runs fine with 6 GB :)
<cjae> soundray, ok will boot back linux and post back to you
<db92> i just need a way to reset graphics to default at least
<quarsaw> soundray: any trouble installing?
<db92> its totally unusable as it is now
<HighNo> allquixotic: try on the console: xrandr -q
<Azodon> whay is rdesktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> db92, The way to get that back.. is to use recovery mode.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  select vesa as your card type and 1024 max, that will give you basic gui functions to continue unless something else has happened.
<soundray> quarsaw: edgy wouldn't boot, but feisty installed fine. I took some hints from the Gentoo wiki for configuring things. Wireless didn't work.
<HighNo> Azodon: rdesktop = rdp client
<patty522> any one used dancer-ircd?
<db92> Jack_Sparrow: i should launch recovery mode and do that?
<HighNo> allquixotic: what does the above command give you?
<soundray> quarsaw: I have since switched to running gutsy in VMware Fusion, which is fine except OpenGL troubles.
<Jack_Sparrow> db92, Please also note.. avoid scripts like automatix and to alesser extent envy
<Jack_Sparrow> db92, are you in desktop now
<HoNgOuRu> can I set sendmail to send mails to any server of the internet?
<allquixotic> HighNo: http://rafb.net/p/xMzrcl94.nln.html
<Strawberryjam> Jack_Sparrow: so just incase if i understand line 82 correctly...if i dont know what the correct value for my card is "?" will work?
<db92> well i am running my windows partition cos i couldnt see anything on ubuntu, the display was fubar
<quarsaw> soundray: thanks I'll check out the gentoo wiki as a reference
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, Line 82 is rem'd out and not used in that script
<patty522> ok, i have installed dancer-ircd server and its running i can connect and talk. but how do i sign in as operator
<Strawberryjam> so i see but could i use that line for my particular card Jack_Sparrow?
<soundray> quarsaw: note: I didn't have to use refit
<Jack_Sparrow> Strawberryjam, I have not finished those options yet the ? means I dont have an answer yet
<Strawberryjam> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jay_Levit> brb, having nick problems
<quarsaw> soundray: my friend has been trying to get gutsy on his and is having trouble with teh video driver
<Jack_Sparrow> db92, Sorry, yes, use recovery mode and try that command, use tab to bypass any other options  or just hit enter as needed, try not to change anything else for now..
<jonathan_> Where can I find the actual python app?
<db92> Jack_Sparrow: k gonna try
<soundray> quarsaw: ATI or NVidia?
<cottima> Hello, I cannot find the softraid in the installer's partitioning area.  Is there a way to do it graphically, or do I did to do it in the console?
<JohnMM> gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> cottima, Are you running livecd or the alt cd?
<soundray> !alternate | cottima
<ubotu> cottima: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<quarsaw> soundray: ati, x1900
<cjae> soundray, ok if I save to disk and open with xmms it plays fine but it sounds terrible with totem, I have also noticed that .avis look terrible (pixelated) under totem as well
<soundray> !raid | cottima
<ubotu> cottima: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jonathan_> No one knows?
<soundray> quarsaw: mine is NVidia, so I can't comment
<geek> is there any tool for stress testing a system from linux? like loading the processor etc
<cottima> Jack_Sparrow livecd
<jessid> hello. Some of you could recommend a good program to make web sites in ubuntu? thanks a lot!
<soundray> jonathan_: your question is not clear
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathan_, The python module itself...  ?
<beerdeaap> jonathan: type "which python" in your terminal ??
<insanitatum> lookin' for some help with connecting to a vnc server using a non-standard SSH port
<soundray> !info smartmontools | geek
<jonathan_> Jack_Sparrow, yes.
<ubotu> geek: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<soundray> !info cpuburn | geek
<ubotu> geek: cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-25 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<geek> ahh cpuburn counds like what i need &&
<Jack_Sparrow> jonathan_, If you have a python script you would just type python filename.py    or use locate in terminal for python
<bazhang> jonathan_: in the repos
<soundray> geek: smartmontools has something for disk testing
<cottima> thank you everyone!
<k1ro> I got problem concerning Free Disk Space. I
<jonathan_> Jack_Sparrow, ok. Thank you!
<geek> soundray: i think i almost don't want to know the disk health. i'm concerned cause half the fans in this old server i got are faulty ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<k1ro> I got problem concerning Free Disk Space. I've installed Ubuntu on a 70 g drive , and I have another drive that is 170 g   How do I detect my 170?
<soundray> geek: yeah -- maybe if you don't look, the problems will go away...
<geek> soundray: lo
<soundray> !fstab | k1ro
<ubotu> k1ro: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Froy> q pasa lokoos
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, use cli and type sudo fdisk -l    does it show up there
<geek> soundray: I already have a 250 gig drive that won't detect, and a 50 gig drive that sounds like a metrome ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> geek, The sound of a hd dyiong.. not good
<geek> lol
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow cli?
<geek> its dead
<soundray> geek: use the lubricating effect of important data: put all your work on it and delete your backups ;)
<geek> it won't detect ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, terminal
<pak> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, how do I download the cube effect?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<geek> the 250 gig drive won't do ANYTHING but i think thats in part cause its on a PIII
<pak> how do i install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pak> what command do i use in terminal?
<Parsec300> pak: You need to have correct video drivers for it to work.
<JohnMM> apt-get
<egoleo> hello guys someone plse help me, my system hangs after installation reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> pak sudo apt-get install blah
<VelcroMan> ubuntu-minimal doesnt include gnome, right?
<pak> thanks guys
<cjae> soundray, ok if I save to disk and open with xmms it plays fine but it sounds terrible with totem, I have also noticed that .avis look terrible (pixelated) under totem as well
<Pici> VelcroMan: correct
<cjae> soundray, how do I change what totem is doing wrong?
<pak> I get a message saying, "Invalid operation compizconfig-settings-manager:
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, Use escape if needed to get grub menu.. E to edit and remove splash and quiet from the command line and see if that lets you see the error or gets you in
<wigren> how do i make it so the splash screen show what is being loaded
<cryeR> jemand deutsch ?
<pak> I don't know why it says, E: Invalid operation comizconfig-settings-manager
<Jay_Levitt_> insanitatum: I think you tried to send me a PM but nickserv is not liking me today.. if you did, please resend, but if you're still researching, don't let me interrupt you :)
<Rondom> cryeR: #ubuntu-de
<elmargol> cryeR: #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> !info  compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<cryeR> do i can run ubuntu from usb ?
<soundray> cjae: I don't know, I haven't encountered this before. If you want to go down the codecs route, there are some factoids (private message)
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<soundray> !medibuntu > cjae
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, Enable universe in your sources
<soundray> !codecs > cjae
<pak> how do i do that jack?
<techqbert> is it okay to use the azureus self updater on ubuntu?
<soundray> !install | cryeR
<ubotu> cryeR: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> cryeR, yes
<Maimster> Hi everyone.
<Strawberryjam> pak: ubuntu comes with all those fx...just go to System; Preferences; appearance and click the desktop fx tab, then anable extra
<cjae> soundray, what is totem the front end for gstreamer and ...
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, system  admin   software sources
<wigren> hi maimster
<soundray> cjae: xine ?
<LoLLo> why does my dctionary in the panel doesn't work ? can it be connected to the running of Stardict ? ----> i can't write anything there !
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, enable everything, uncheck the cdrom as it gets in the way
<Strawberryjam> if your video card drivers has been correctly installed it will work...it did for me
<cjae> soundray, right now can I change which one it uses
<wigren> how do i remove the splash screen?
<Rhotes> joe
<pak> jack i did that now the apt-get compiz should work?
<Jack_Sparrow> wigren, edit boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> pak yes
<pak> still says INVALID operation
<soundray> cjae: yes, but I don't know how to switch -- ask the channel pls
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, use the correct command of course.. not compiz
<jonathan_> Is there any way for me to have a different wallpaper for each desktop (on my cube)?
<pak> oh whats the correct command?
<Strawberryjam> pak: is your graphics card drivers installed correctly?
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: i have done that, but says plse wait and it finally takes me to busybox
<Jack_Sparrow> pak sudo apt-get install  compizconfig-settings-manager
<HoNgOuRu> can I set sendmail to send mails to any server of the internet?
<astheo> Hi, what command shows all the packages installed?
<havenless> does ubuntu usually have less issues than kubuntu? :/
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: i have done that
<pak> cool!
<polter> Jack_Sparrow, the package is named ccsm right?
<egoleo> but is hangs for a while and takes me to busybox
<Jack_Sparrow> polter, no
<beerdeaap> astheo: dpkg -l | grep ii
<jrib> astheo: aptitude search '~i'   is one way
<MagicMoonLight> I love Ubuntu :) Boo Vista
<Mariux36> whenever i focus a window in ubuntu with desktop effects turned on the window seems to have this effect that makes it look weird for 1/5 sec. Text gets somewhat bolder and so on. Anyone know exactly which effect this is? I want to turn it off
<havenless> i tried installing kubuntu... it crashed while updating... adept won't even start now. and the start menu thing is all broke too
<cjae> ok if I am having crackling sound coming from totem and pixelated avis played through totem what needs to be changed I have medibuntu repos already
<Maimster> Jack_Sparrow I have compiz working, my question is can it work with laptops using intel graphix cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> Maimster, SOme but not all
<pak> It says "DESKTOP EFFECTS COULD NOT BE ENABLED" I've installed ubuntu before stand alone but now i'm running Virtual Machine in XP and i installed ubuntu on top of that... it's giving me that error message even though it worked fine before when I had a real install from boot
<tatyawinchu> one little quick Q .. is there a list of various icons ? like  my cloud no.9.avi has a movie reel icon with an orange color lock on it while crazy.frog.avi just has movie reel ( working in Live CD version of ubuntu)
<soundray> havenless: boot in recovery mode and run 'dpkg --configure -a' and 'apt-get -f install'
<havenless> k, ty. will try that
<Maimster> Jack_Sparrow Cool. I have a Dell E1505 Inspiron. I will google it to see if anyone had success with it.
<Mariux36> pak: the virtual machine graphics driver doesnt support it
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, I am juggleing a few questions, please ask again what you wanted to do
<pak> ohhh man!
<pak> that sucks
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow , when I type sudo fdisk -l   . it says  Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<pak> Mariux - is there something that does
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, That is probably why it isnt getting mounted
<pak> Anything that supports ubuntus graphical Cube feature that runs under Virtual Machine or something else ...
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow how do I do then?
<pak> I've got windows installed- --
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, Run a REAL install and not virtual stuff
<wigren> jack_sparrow, what should i edit in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Strawberryjam> pak do you have HDD space to run Linux natively?
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow:
<egoleo> hangs still
<egoleo> plse help me ok. sat on this for 2 days
<egoleo> it gives me this error check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<pak> Yes i do, the problem is I want to use windows alongside Ubuntu
<egoleo> or missing modules bla bla
<cjae> soundray, just searched totem and got totem - xine and totem - gstreamer selected gstreamer and it removed xine and all is well again
<Strawberryjam> why pak?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, Not a good situation.... and I am a bit busy atm
<pak> I've installed ubuntu stand alone but I needed windows so then I did a Virtual Machine
<cjae> soundray, thanks for your help
<Strawberryjam> dual boot then
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, dual boot.. I do
<adub> how does one print envelopes from star office
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, didnt you want to remove spalsh and quiet or something
<pak> Dual Boot?  Meaning you choose xp or ubuntu right?  I want where both are running
<soundray> cjae: didn't do much, did I ;)
<tatyawinchu> ne little quick Q .. is there a list of various icons ? like  my cloud no.9.avi has a movie reel icon with an orange color lock on it while crazy.frog.avi just has movie reel ( working in Live CD version of ubuntu)
<egoleo> yeah
<soundray> !yay | cjae
<pak> Jack- is there some way to load both OS's not just one from boot menu?
<ubotu> cjae: Glad you made it! :-)
<egoleo> i did that but still hangs and lands me in busybox
<Jack_Sparrow> pak, You cant get both running at the same time with both having full features
<cjae> soundray, got me on the right track...appreciated
<Strawberryjam> pak: cant help you there then. I use a virtual machine too, but i have no need for the effects
<cjae> wow t hat bot sure does a lot
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: it hangs and land in busybox
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, Please start with your original question and I will try to follow it through with you
<patty522> any one know of a good irc server
<Strawberryjam> Jack_Sparrow is right pak: VM's use windows resources, it is sharing them
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, Did you get live cd to run and install?
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow:  yes
<tinman> patty522: unlreal ircd
<Strawberryjam> The fx in UBUNTU need sole access to those resources
<tatyawinchu> did someone read my Q ?
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, and after reboot it lands in busybox
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow:  yes
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow:  yes
<egoleo> it land there
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, Sorry for being a bit slow to catch on here..  ok can you get to recovery mode?
<egoleo> no
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow:  that also hangs
<beerdeaap> tatyawinchu: the lock means you have no permissions (for writing)
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, Ok.. so where you did the edit of grub, we will do that again, but this time where you removed quiet and splash, we will add two commands
<egoleo> ok
<tatyawinchu> beerdeaap .. umm .. its a music video, i dont have to write anything to it
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, add in noapic acpi=off   before the --
<wigren> Jack_Sparrow is one busy pirate. can any one else tell me what to edit in /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove the splash screen and just show what is being loaded?
<jessid> hello. Could someone please recommend a program to make web design? thanks!
<Lartza_> aMSN and the waether applet don't work anymore
<Lartza_> i dont know why
<AudioSenseCD> somebody can help me pls
<Jack_Sparrow> wigren, remove quiet and splash
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: before what
<tinman> jessid: pico, nano vim etc?
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: plse i dont get u
<wigren> Jack_Sparrow, oic. well thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> ego before the -- where you remove quiet and splash
<jessid> tinman no no, something that makes life easier
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrgggh   sorry people
<Lartza_> aMSN and weather applet won't work anymore
<geek> pak: Desktop effects won't run on most VMs.
<HighNo> jessid: bluefish is nice
<tinman> jessid: that would be pico nano vim, with css tutorial and google ^^
<geek> erf
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: did not get u plse
<geek> scrolled up,s orry ;p
<AudioSenseCD> peeps pls i'm a newbeis
<AlexMaphone> hello
<tatyawinchu> beerdeaap  .. i figured it out .. those files which have a LOCK require a CODEC to be downloaded =)
<beerdeaap> tatyawinchu: it's a file, if you have thge right perms you can do anything you ant with it
<speedo> hi guys
<Pici> !ask | AudioSenseCD
<ubotu> AudioSenseCD: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jessid> HighNo but bluefish is not wysiwyg, or it does?
<HighNo> geek: most? I guess all or do you know one where it does?
<beerdeaap> tatyawinchu: ah ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo,  before the -- in your grub menu right where you removed quiet and splash add what I showed you
<geek> actually i've been told virtualbox might
<speedo> i'm looking for something that lets me to set the cpu freq or the speed of the fans for my centrino
<AudioSenseCD> okies
<tatyawinchu> beerdeaap  i am a gamer too, is there a way to find out which games will work from "wine" and which wont ?
<Lartza_> aMSN and weather applet won't work anymore
<speedo> could anyone give me a help
<Jack_Sparrow> !appsdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appsdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AudioSenseCD> my NVIDIA video card seems not working how what should i do for this
<HighNo> jessid: no, but it still makes things easier. you can always load the current page with a single click in firefox
<beerdeaap> tatyawinchu: try http://appdb.winehq.org/
<niklas>  If I want to watch a WMW file on the internet using FF, I installed all codecs to see it and it works. But the panel to go forward and rewind isnt there. What program do u use for displaying wmwfiles on ff?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<sonium> is google not reachable form other loccations too?
<jessid> HighNo ok. I will try it. Thanks a lot!
<Ferg> Hi
<tatyawinchu> thanks
<Ferg> Linux noob here
<HighNo> jessid: there is the composing thing from mozilla somewhere...
<Tooommi> sonium: t-online?
<Ferg> I just installed Evolution
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: plse i did not get u
<sonium> Tooommi: yes
<Tooommi> sonium: it's a local problem
<Jack_Sparrow> egoleo, I have run out of ways to phrase that.. someone else will have to help you out
<Strawberryjam> sonium: i can reach it fine: Indonesia
<jessid> HighNo mmm so i will look for it. thanks again!
<Tooommi> just t-online though
<Ferg> and when I send a letter
<Ferg> it says broken pipe
<sonium> probably
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: oh jack
<speedo> could anyine tell me how to set the cpu frequenxy and the speed of the fans for my centrino?
<niklas> When I watch a WMW file on the internet using Firefox, I installed all codecs to see it and it works. But the panel to go forward and rewind isnt there. What program do u use for displaying wmwfiles on ff?
<VelcroMan> Anyone in here happends to know how big gnome is? (how many mb it takes on the hd)
<HighNo> jessid: I think it's called NVU but I cant find it in the repository - but then I am only using feisty...
<sonium> VelcroMan: I guess about 100mb
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in gutsy
<Strawberryjam> speedo: in linux? try intel's website, they might have something
<wraund> i think NVU sorta stopped production ;(
<Pici> !kompoze | jessid HighNo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompoze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DG19075> !inffo gnome
<Pici> !kompozer | jessid HighNo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inffo gnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speedo> yes in linux
<ubotu> jessid HighNo: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: nvu wasn't being maintained
<HighNo> jessid: ahhh, there you go
<DG19075> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.18.3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 44 kB
<AudioSenseCD> waaaaaaaaa
<Strawberryjam> speedo: check intels site...i am sure i saw something in there
<wraund> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<jessid> HighNo oh man! i think i have tryed that one, It is what i was looking for. NVU. Thanks!!!!
<wraund> !info opera-browser
<ubotu> Package opera-browser does not exist in gutsy
<AudioSenseCD> i can't enabled my NVIDIA
<wraund> hrm
<tatyawinchu> i saw a video on youtube about rotating cube thing for multiple desktops .. i am trying to do it in Live CD session right now .. is it possible, if yes, how ?
<speedo> ok Strawberryjam...thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> wraund, Please use /msg ubotu question
<frank_> !ccsm | tatyawinchu
<Strawberryjam> AudioSenseCD: what happens...explain
<ubotu> tatyawinchu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wraund> k Jack_Sparrow
<Odd-rationale> wraund: You need to enable !multiverse reops
<Strawberryjam> np speedo
<frank_> tatyawinchu: you have to install it using synaptic. it installs in RAM if you're in LiveCD
<Jack_Sparrow> wraund, Thanks.. it helps to keep down the sctoll
<BoY> gie
<jessid> i am very very  thankful!!!
<tatyawinchu> frank .. erm ok .. i think i will skip it .. my first 5 mins in linux ocean .. still trying to keep my head above water
<HighNo> frank_: installing via apt does not work on the live CD?
<frank_> tatyawinchu: that's assuming desktop effects work. Do your windows wiggle?
<Jack_Sparrow> tatyawinchu, You also need to enable restricted drivers
<frank_> HighNo: it does work in liveCD
<Odd-rationale> wraund: Sorry, actually you need the archive.canonical.com repo...
<tatyawinchu> err ..
<HighNo> frank_: ok, that's what I thought. It sounded like _only_ synaptic would be useful because it would install into ram - was confused...
<niklas> When I watch a WMW file on the internet using Firefox, I installed all codecs to see it and it works. But the panel to go forward and rewind isnt there. What program do u use for displaying wmwfiles on ff?
<Jack_Sparrow> tatyawinchu, YEs, you can do it... but for a live session, may be more work than you want to do..
<tatyawinchu> may be let me get used to linux for a week or so as a common user .. that rotating thing sounds little complicated =)
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: gotten now
<egoleo> so plse
<havenless> 245.4MB of updates... that'll take a few mins
<HighNo> tatyawinchu: live cd's are not a typical showcase of 3d functions...
<beerdeaap> !mplayer | niklas
<havenless> 254.4MB rather
<ubotu> niklas: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<eventualbuddha> hey all, I'm trying to follow the directions here: http://technically.us/code/x/a-year-of-plaintext-afp-passwords-is-enough and it tells me I need to add a source repository to sources.list (which makes google unhappy), but doesn't explain it. the faq is a bit vague. any ideas?
<beerdeaap> !mozilla-mplayer | niklas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-mplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<s0u][ight> hello how do i install tcl
<AlexMaphone> ubuntu studio?
<beerdeaap> nilkas: there's also this package
<beerdeaap> nilkas: there's also this package mozilla-mplayer (woops )
<eventualbuddha> basically I just need to be able to run this: apt-get source netatalk
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, Before adding repos and venturing outside the safe zone, please do a full system backup
<tatyawinchu> havenless =)  some massive bandwidth connection i guess =)
<eventualbuddha> Jack_Sparrow: done. it's a vmware image, and I just took a snapshot
<someone112312> Hi
<niklas> beerdeaap: yes I can see the movies, but the panel to adjust volume, rewind and go backwards isnt there. So I could really use another player
<frank_> s0u][ight: install it using synaptic
<LukeL> !hi someone112312
<s0u][ight> kk
<someone112312> Is there a program on ubuntu that allows me to make partitions?
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, great.. did you add the repo to your source list
<LukeL> someone112312, yes Gparted
<someone112312> I heard Gparted is on the live CD
<someone112312> But I couldn't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> someone112312, yes it is on the livecd
<Pici> eventualbuddha: JOIN admp WHERE admp.person_id = outerjoin(adm.prsnl_person_id) and admp.active_ind = outerjoin(1) and admp.end_effective_dt_tm >= outerjoin(cnvtdatetime(curdate,curtime))
<Pici> eventualbuddha: er, wrong paste :o oops
<eventualbuddha> Jack_Sparrow: that's the part I'm having trouble with. I don't now what line to add for the source universe thing...
<LukeL> someone112312 are you running the live cd right now?
<k1ro> Im having problem with detecting my Data Drive Please help
<Pici> eventualbuddha: netatalk should be in the repos currently.
<someone112312> No, is that how it works?
<frank_> someone112312: it's called partition editor in the menu I think
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, one sec. let me go see your link..
<tatyawinchu> guys u all have been MASSIVE help .. thanks a loads .. and keep up the GREAT work .. this open source OS is SURELY proving something here .. i am sure
<eventualbuddha> Pici: it is, but not the source for it
<eventualbuddha> it's a binary package
<eventualbuddha> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<niklas> beerdeaap: OK, I got gnome-mplayer installed and mozilla-player also. How do I change it now?
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: i did it now
<LukeL> someone112312 yes you can boot from the liveCD and 'test' out the OS before you use it, you can also use gparted from it
<Jay_Levitt> All: Anyone familiar with how to set up simple, software (md), RAID-1 mirroring at install time with 7.10?  It keeps creating dup RAID devices and giving me /dev/md0 errors
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow: i did it now and it boots to some point and stops
<egoleo> can u help me plse
<s0u][ight> can someone help me can't find the right package for Tcl
<paolo969it> good evening
<Pici> eventualbuddha: If you have a gui, you can go into System>Administration>sofware sources and check off the source repository checkbox.
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, It just wants universe enabled.. np
<k1ro> Im having problem with detecting my Data Drive Please help
<paolo969it> i have a problem with u buntu
<beerdeaap> niklas: totem could work too
<paolo969it> can i make a question please
<eventualbuddha> Pici: I'm on ubuntu 7.10 server, so no gui
<paolo969it> i write from italy sorry for my english
<Strawberryjam> yes paolo969it
<velovinx> someone112312 or you can use fdisk or cfdisk in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, go to system  admion  software sources  and enable everything and disable the cd as a source..
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow
<Pici> eventualbuddha: Ah. Then you'd need to add matching deb-src lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list where you have just deb lines
<egoleo> plse help me i have done what u told me
<niklas> beerdeaap: How do I change which program firefox shall open wmwfiles with?
<paolo969it> when i minimize a window i cant see more the icon on the pannel down
<paolo969it> why?
<eventualbuddha> Pici: oh, so it's just "source" instead of "deb"?
<Strawberryjam> ask your question paolo969it
<paolo969it> i did
<paolo969it> i did it
<Strawberryjam> sorry
<frank_> !it | paolo969it
<ubotu> paolo969it: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> eventualbuddha: no, its: deb-src http://archive.ubu.....
<frank_> paolo969it: if Italian is better
<paolo969it> ok
<k1ro> Im having problem with detecting my Data Drive Please help
<eventualbuddha> ah, sweet. i'll try that. thanks Pici. also, for future reference, where is this documented?
<someone112312> hmm
<paolo969it> i try
<someone112312> cfdisk says fatal error
<Strawberryjam> lol
<Pici> eventualbuddha: man sources.list
<LuiCal> hi everyone, gutsy does not recognize my ntfs partition, how can i fix this?
<k1ro> Im having problem with detecting my Data Drive Please help
<eventualbuddha> Pici: cool, thanks
<ppaya> install ntfs3g
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, Please rephrase your request to include the fact that it does not show a vaild partition table. it will save you and others time
<beerdeaap> niklas: you can set in in   firefox  preferences -> content-> file types
<LukeL> someone112312 are you trying to partition the drive that has the OS you're currently running on?
<neverblue> morning
<niklas> beerdeaap: yee but wmw files isnt able available:S?
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, Sorry, I didnt realize you were on server without a gui
<LuiCal> ntfs 3g does not work recognizing my ntfs
<eventualbuddha> Jack_Sparrow: np. i appreciate the help!
<gotgn1> what version of xorg is gutsy using ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eventualbuddha, Any time
<LuiCal> i dunno
<LuiCal> how can i check that?
<genii> info xserver-xorg gutsy | gotgn1
<DG19075> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, Does it show from terminal when you type  sudo fdisk -l
<beerdeaap> nilkas: have you installed totem-mozilla ?
<marx2k> Ahoy hoy
<niklas> beerdeaap: naa I installed gnome-mplayer and mozilla-mplayer or what it was called
<k1ro> Im having problem Detecting my second hard drive Used as Data "Folder" How do I detect and put it "on" to put files in it.
<LuiCal> yes there it is
<LuiCal> but i cannot have acces to it
<LuiCal> it says that is not possible to moun the volume
<neverblue> k1ro, well, you need to use fstab, in combination with mount commands
<beerdeaap> niklas: as far as I know totem can play wmv files. try to install that if mplayer doesn.t suit your needs
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, what command gives that error
<k1ro> neverblue, Im new on ubuntu could you help a lil bit to get me started on this problem?
<k1ro> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LuiCal> when i click in the drive
<LuiCal> that message comes up
<neverblue> k1ro, read a bit of 'man mount', just to get some basics under your belt
<rinaldi_> hi when I try to use ssh to connect to another pc i get "ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.2 port 22: Connection refused" why might this be?
<cberl1> Hi folks.  anyone familiar with SSH X11 forwarding?  I'm getting an error on my Edubuntu server:  X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.  Can't quite figure it out.
<neverblue> rinaldi_, that host isnt running sshd probably
<ppaya> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ppaya> xD
<LuiCal> what am i supposed to do?
<niklas> beerdeaap:  done installing them now,,
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, So it shows up in nautilus etc? but cannot be accessed?
<beerdeaap> cberl1: make sure your server supports it (has the x forward option enabled)
<LuiCal> exactly
<LuiCal> yes
<Jay_Levitt> cberl1: Are you in a position to launch the sshd server manually, and turn on debugging so it'll show you what it's unhappy about?
<neverblue> rinaldi_, can you ping the address?
<Jay_Levitt> (maybe on a separate port, if there are other people using the sshd server on 22)
<genii> rinaldi_: If the ssh server is running on that box, make sure you aren't trying to login as root, it's disabled by default.
<hischild> what is it with the flootbots setting mode -J on the channel every time?
<rinaldi_> neverblue: ooo no i can't so that mus be the problem, it says the network is unreachable
<muszek> when I click on a gnome panel's clock and then add a location, then choose "find" to locate some city... this thing is buggy (places some Polish cities in wrong timezones...).  anyone knows which package does it belong to?  I want to file a bug report.
<cberl1> Jay_Levitt: Sure.  I think I can do that.
<LuiCal> what im i supposed to do?
<neverblue> rinaldi_, well then, are you behind a router, is your LAN setup properly?
<Jay_Levitt> cberl1: there may be similar logging on the ssh client, too - but I always use SecureCRT on Windows, never the "real" ssh client, so I don't know that side
<cberl1> Jay_Levitt: Can you give me directions on that?
<beerdeaap> cberl1: make sure this  line is in your sshd_config X11Forwarding yes
<rinaldi_> neverblue: well the ssh was working the other day and i hav'nt changed it...
<cberl1> beerdeaap: Got it.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, I dont have an answer but post your question as I have a drive that shows up in nautilus but when accessing it I get "It is not possible to Mount this volume"
<beerdeaap> cberl1: cool :D
<neverblue> rinaldi_, possibly the IP of the box changed, check your router
<Jay_Levitt> cberl1: I could if my Ubuntu box were working :)... I believe it's going to be something like "sshd -p 1234 -d", where "-p 1234" is the port you want it listening on, and "-d" is debugging mode
<Jay_Levitt> but I'd check "man sshd" to be sure those are the right options
<LuiCal> ok
<Strawberryjam> just installed flash, on studio, running on vmware off a usb drive, and its awesome
<Jay_Levitt> Oh, and there's a third option that will say "don't go into background mode, stay attached to terminal"
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, include the format of that partition as well.. sorry I cant help more
<zippytech>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY motocross
<LuiCal> I have an ntfs drive that shows up in nautilus but when accessing it I get "It is not possible to Mount this volume", what can i do about it?
<rinaldi_> neverblue: i might have it. the internet cut out earlier and for some reason it disconnected the wireless, as the server is running wirelessly nevermind il just restart
<elmargol> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> zippytech, go change your password..now
<neverblue> zippytech, you never want to do that in a channel
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, thanks, that should help you get an answer
<neverblue> rinaldi_, then confirm the IP on your router...
<LuiCal> thanks
<elmargol> ^^
<rinaldi_> neverblue:  yup
<niklas> beerdeaap:  But wmw isnt available in the list there over filetypes..
<LuiCal> please help, i have an ntfs drive that i can see at nautilus, but cannot have access to it, and im using gutsy
<LuiCal> please help
<neverblue> LuiCal, please, stop repeating and be patient
<LuiCal> sorry
<cberl1> Just guessing, but that's a tad bit more difficult if I'm already connected through SSH, huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, Lose the please help...  it doesnt get you help any faster and may annoy someone that might be able to help
<neverblue> LuiCal, did you add an entry into your fstab?
<LuiCal> well, i saw a forum about the topic and they told me to add something but it didnt work
<neverblue> LuiCal, so you have no entry in your fstab, for that partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue, It shows up in nautilus, but you may have something.. if he manually edited fstab
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow, did he post it on pastebin
<jordo2323> Does anyone know where I can find a changelog for the Evolution updates that hit today or yesterday?
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue, not yet
<LuiCal> well, yes, but thats something i put myself on fstab
<LuiCal> but it still doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> neverblue, thanks..for helping.. I'm in need of a break..
<neverblue> LuiCal, does 'sudo mount -a', currently, give any errors?
<BoY> GIE
<neverblue> Jack_Sparrow, np, u work too much :D
<rinaldi_> neverblue: do you know much about cnv over ssh. im kinda new and stuck. when i try to connect to vnc i get "vncviewer: unable to open display """
<LuiCal> let me see
<davee> If setting up encrypted LVM from the Ubuntu Alternate Install CD, can one change the passphrase at a later date, or is it set in stone?
<neverblue> rinaldi_, you need to enable X remotely in your sshd.conf file on the server
<neverblue> rinaldi_, I would suggest a google search, there is lots of ppl discussing it
<LuiCal> yes it gives an error
<LuiCal> it says that ntfs is marked to be in use
<neverblue> LuiCal, can you please post your fstab on pastebin for me, thanks
<neverblue> !pastebin | LuiCal
<ubotu> LuiCal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LuiCal> or something like that
<niklas> beerdeaap:  But wmw isnt available in the list there over filetypes..
<LuiCal> ok let me paste it
<cberl1> Jay_Levitt: Can't seem to fire it up by remote while using SSH...  Can't get into where the server is at the moment, so I'm a bit rooked for now.
<Jay_Levitt> cberl1: agh, sorry then... I'm a programmer, not a sysadmin, so without debugging logs I'm hopeless :/
<LuiCal> i just post it
<cberl1> Jay_Levitt: Fair enough.  Thanks for the attempt, at least!
<Jay_Levitt> cberl1: It's like trying to ask a
<neverblue> LuiCal, well, I would need the URL to view it :D
<Jay_Levitt> materials-science guy to fix your shower..I'd have to reinvent plumbing first :)  good luck
<cberl1> LOL
<LuiCal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58628/
<Strawberryjam> bye all...thanks for everything
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, hdb1 is the problem right
<beerdeaap> niklas: don't you mean wmv ???
<LuiCal> yep, thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> fstab is not correct
<ejungle> hello I need help
<LuiCal> that last line is the one i wrote on it
<niklas> beerdeaap: yes
<beerdeaap> niklas: if you've installed the plugin and checked the list, maybe you should restart firefox and check the list again. If that doesn't work for you. I would copy the link to the wmv file and play it in your fav stand-alone player.
<tatyawinchu> Hello again, I have an ISO image which i want to mount on a virtual drive ( like daemon tools in windowz ) .. is such thing available in ubuntu ?  currently running Live CD session
<ejungle> anybody can help me?
<LuiCal> what do you think i can do about it?
<genii> !ask | ejungle
<ubotu> ejungle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<k1ro> Need help getting permission on a disk
<tatyawinchu> repeating Q in 60 secs
<someone112312> Gparted is giving me an error
<someone112312> it says /dev/fd0 is read only
<k1ro> Need help getting permission on a disk
<someone112312> how the crap is that drive read only... lol
<cberl1> someone112312: Any chance your floppy is write-protected?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58633/     or  change last number of your line to 1 as I dont understand a lot of what you did in there
<someone112312> not floppy
<someone112312> wait
<someone112312> I don't even have a floppy drive
<Jack_Sparrow> someone112312, cant write to what isnt there..
<someone112312> I am talking about my HDD
<jessid> where are stored downloaded packages when i install an app from repositories???
<cberl1> someone112312: I guess that makes it "read only".  :)
<velovinx> LuiCal whats the exact error from mount /dev/hdb1
<tatyawinchu> I have an ISO image which i want to mount on a virtual DVD drive ( like daemon tools in windowz ) .. is such thing available in ubuntu ?  currently running Live CD session
<speedo> guys
<Jack_Sparrow> jessid, /var/cache/apt/archives
<someone112312> wait wat, then how come I download stuff and save it on it?
<cberl1> Jack_Sparrow: Fast typing there.
<frank_> someone112312: /dev/fd0 is a floppy
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<someone112312> but I want to partition my disk
<speedo> which modules i have to install in order to set the cpu and fan speed?
<someone112312> I don't care about the floppy
<tatyawinchu> retyping Q after 120 secs
<LuiCal> let me see
<cberl1> someone112312: Okay, so don't try to partition /dev/fd0
<jessid>  Jack_Sparrow thanks
<LuiCal> a second
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<someone112312> I am not
<someone112312> ioh nvm
<holx> hi
<someone112312> gparted takes it's time to start it seems
<holx> I have a problem
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow what command I need to type again?
<cberl1> ioh?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, For what..  to see mount error ?
<holx> my kubuntu machine wont shut down, when I try to shut it down, it only restarts
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow yes
<holx> only from the button
<LuiCal> it says that the drive is in use
<LuiCal> or something like that
<LuiCal> should i force to mount?
<someone112312> Alright
<someone112312> It says /dev/sda is locked
<jessid> good bye!
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow, yes to see mount error.
<tatyawinchu> is there an app like virtual DVD drive  for ubuntu linux ?
<[D]ANIEL[a]> ej
<neverblue> LuiCal, sorry for leaving you hanging, boss came by
<[D]ANIEL[a]> so prais
<[D]ANIEL[a]> xaj
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<[D]ANIEL[a]> a
<LuiCal> it says like this: $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<magic> hi
<LuiCal> and then: WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<magic> i ggot a lill problem
<pg5d> #esrac
<neverblue> pg5d, no spamming please
<LuiCal> no prob neverblue
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, sudo mount -a            ?
<cberl1> how do I find my version of Ubuntu?  Forgot that one...
<linduxed> my wifi is in a state that it sometimes works perfectly...then other times its totally gone. is there a way to "snapshot" the "ok-state" (like right now) and then compare it to the "down-state" whe it occurs?
<Pici> cberl1: lsb_release -a
<cberl1> thanks
<LuiCal> what should i do?
<neverblue> LuiCal, does something exist @ /dev/hdb1 ?
<LuiCal> let me see
<xand_> hi all, using this to convert .flv to .mp4 "ffmpeg -i inputfile.flv -acodec copy -vcodec mpeg4 outputfile.mp4", but no audio in output :(
<magic> PDA  help! ?!=
<tatyawinchu> sorry .. retyping my Q
<tatyawinchu> I have an ISO image which i want to mount on a virtual DVD drive ( like daemon tools in windowz ) .. is such thing available in ubuntu ?  currently running Live CD session..
<beerdeaap> xand_ : do you have ffmpeg installed with mp3 support
<LuiCal> yes theres a file called hdb and one called hdb1
<frank_> !ask | magic
<ubotu> magic: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xand_> beerdeaap: installed it with "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"
<vallhalla81> i have a mp4 player that i have used to transfer files on ubuntu before but now it wont let me delite files or add new ones please advise
<genii> !iso | tatyawinchu: To read the contents of an iso file, loop mount it
<ubotu> tatyawinchu: To read the contents of an iso file, loop mount it: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neverblue> LuiCal, i would suggest gettting 'mount' to work on the drive first, then add an entry into fstab
<magic> ok but it will not go in one line .....its copy past ...
<tatyawinchu> genii .. very new user in linux .. 30 min old .. its a dvd concert iso which i want to play
<beerdeaap> xand_: for mp3 audio you need to have a binary of ffmpeg that is linked to the lame encoder
<speedo> guys i need a trick to make cpu scaling works
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow, nothing happened yet
<LuiCal> but how can i do that?
<LuiCal> sorry im a newbie
<neverblue> LuiCal, now you read 'man mount'
<tatyawinchu> genii .. if you could please elaborate pm is welcome
<genii> tatyawinchu: Then the method the bot describes will be fine
<xand_> beerdeaap: how can i get that?
<tatyawinchu> genii .. erm .. ok .. so how do i mount it ?
<magic> (no debugging symbols found)
<magic> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".
<magic> (no debugging symbols found)
<magic> (no debugging symbols found)
<magic> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<magic> [New Thread 47733020373280 (LWP 7253)]
<FloodBot3> magic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tatyawinchu> the right click menu doesnt seem to have mount thingy in it
<beerdeaap> xand_: compile it (with lame) or get a pre-compiled binary
<xand_> beerdeaap: alright, thanks a lot
<k1ro> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tatyawinchu> genii is it ok to pm u m8 ?
<vallhalla81> i have a mp4 player that i have used to transfer files on ubuntu before but now it wont let me delite files or add new ones please advise it says i dont have permition
<genii> tatyawinchu: No pms please. Briefly, go to Terminal. then:   cd ~/Desktop;mkdir temp; sudo mount -o loop <PUT HERE THE PATH AND NAME OF ISO FILE> temp
<saraj> ihgj
<saraj> saraj
<tatyawinchu> genii .. erm ok .. i will try to find Terminal
<LuiCal> how can i mount the drive if every time i try to mount it gives the same error
<genii> work requires me, away
<neverblue> LuiCal, we helped you so far, time to help yourself :D
<velovinx> LuiCal are you sure its not already mounted?
<hischild> tatyawinchu, applications -> accesoires --> terminal
<LuiCal> well it seems like its not mounted
<velovinx> LuiCal try umount /dev/hdb1    what does that say
<LuiCal> cause i dont have any acces to it
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> my X is borked
<cberl1> set me=idiot; if [ "`df -h | cut -f4`" == "0" ]; then echo 'Out of disk space!'; fi
<hischild> jshinall, define borked =)
<jshriver> when I log into GDM all I get is a tna background and a pointer
<jshriver> after my system crashed
<vallhalla81> i have a mp4 player that i have used to transfer files on ubuntu before but now it wont let me delite files or add new ones please advise
<Pici> !paste | magic
<ubotu> magic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jshriver> well X crashed
<LuiCal> it does not say anything
<LuiCal> afetr i umount
<LuiCal> what should i do now?
<magic> aha
<magic> thnx
<magic> :)
<magic> sorry
<huebleu> what is ybuntu?
<huebleu> what is ubuntu?
<lubse> Good day everyone
<jshriver> any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, Sounds like it got unplugged without being unmounted...
<Pici> !ubutu | huebleu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vallhalla81> !ubuntu
<Pici> !ubuntu | huebleu
<ubotu> huebleu: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<huebleu> !ubuntu
<jshriver> it's like gnome isn't loading
<GeordieToddy> hey all
<k1ro> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow, nothing happened yet
<i3ooi3oo> hi GeordieToddy
<GeordieToddy> booya
<GeordieToddy> lol
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow:  any thing i can do?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1ro, Sorry I have done all I can
<velovinx> LuiCal if it doesnt say anything that probably means it unmounted successfully, so im guessing it was mounted
<LuiCal> ok, now i have control
<k1ro> Jack_sparrow, alright , thanks for your time :D
<jshriver> just tried "failsafe gnome" it doesnt even load
<LuiCal> thanks guys
<LuiCal> one more question
<magic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58638/
<LuiCal> where can i find all my deleted files?
<GeordieToddy> hello room - wifi problems, don't know where to start :(
<jshriver> I just tried Blackbox and it loaded fine, but gnome is screwed up, any tips?
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, Yes, but right now I dont have an answer...  someone will,as that is quite common.. did you boot the system with the player connected?
<LuiCal> cause when i delete a file it appears is not really deleted cause it still having space in my drive?
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow:  yes i tryed that too
<tatyawinchu> i found the terminal !! :)
<LuiCal> how can i delete a file from my drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, look at the .Trash folder on that ntfs drive
<gribouille> hi
<speedo> guys i need someone tells me how to scale the cpu freq
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow: would a login as root work do you think?
<gribouille> I have a big problem with my ubuntu box
<tatyawinchu> anyone who knows about MOUNT please pm me
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, Gimme a sec to go through my notes.. I may have some info on those
<LuiCal> i cannot see the .trash folder
<speedo> i've installed powernowd
<LuiCal> how can i check it?
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow:  thank you
<demorez213> i have a question and I'm relatively linux illiterate
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, .Trash is hidden folder
<speedo> but it doesn't let me change the cpu freq
<LuiCal> how can i see hidden foldrs?
<linduxed> my wifi is in a state that it sometimes works perfectly...then other times its totally gone. is there a way to "snapshot" the "ok-state" (like right now) and then compare it to the "down-state" whe it occurs?
<demorez213> if anyone has had some good experience loading mad wifi on the rt kernel could you chat me up?  I can't seem to get it to load
<i3ooi3oo>  . /home/Username/.local/share/Trash/files/
<gribouille> after a few hours, my computer becomes extremely low. I suspect firefox. does anyone have an idea ?
<tatyawinchu> I have a question regarding mounting .iso image .. i am 100% linux illiterate. .. someone please PM me
<Lartza_> .
<gribouille> s/low/slow
<Lartza_> im having problem with one of my game
<hischild> Why is ubuntu only recognizing one of two cores of my cpu? cpuinfo says --> http://pastebin.com/f59d55e64
<Lartza_> it stopped to work
<PriceChild> tatyawinchu: ask your question
<cberl1> Amazing how much better authentication mechanisms work when they have disk space...
<Lartza_> it worked 10 hours ago
<Lartza_> teewars
<HighNo> tatyawinchu: we can do that together but not on PM
<velovinx> LuiCal ls -a will show hidden stuff
<jamieja> hi, can any one hlep with lirc?
<LuiCal> is there any way i can see the trash folder on nautilus?
<tatyawinchu> Prince,  i have iso image of DVD concert which I want to see .. i was trying to find something like daemon tools for virtual drive but someone said linux does it directly by something called "mount"
<Pici> !tab | tatyawinchu
<ubotu> tatyawinchu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Eicca> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28auto%29%7C%28mount%29 the diskmounter script to automatically mount one of my partitions. What about when I dont want to automatically mount it anymore? How can I remove it?
<HighNo> LuiCal: yes. way 1 press Ctrl-H to show hidden files and look for trash
<seb962> Hey there everyone!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, This link may or may not help  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25632
<danand> !iso | tatyawinchu
<ubotu> tatyawinchu: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tatyawinchu> tab does not seem to be working in this pidgin basic application running from Live CD Ubuntu
<LuiCal> hey guys your great
<jamieja> i am using lirc with a streamzap remote and it is working, exexpt i have followed instructions on how to get the power button to send it to sleep that just will not work
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow:  thank you agn
<LuiCal> thanks for your help
<HighNo> LuiCal: second: rightclick on your start panel - select add to panel and then select the trash bin
<hischild> tatyawinchu, it also works in pidgin. YOu have to type the first part of a name
<Jack_Sparrow> LuiCal, np
<detryo> hi
<HighNo> LuiCal: afterwards you can just click on the new trash bin
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, please let me know if that works for you..
<LuiCal> keep making ubuntu the best OS
<magic> have anyone decode my problem on pda ?
<LuiCal> blessings
<LuiCal> bye
<tatyawinchu> cool thanks .. just last thing .. what is  mountpoint ? what do i write there ?
<jamieja> i know the script works to send it to sleep, does any one have any ideas where the problem might lie
<seb962> Hey guys, I was dual booting ubuntu and windows, I removed the ubuntu disk, and now, when booting from the old windows disk, it cant find any OS at all... I know grub must be involved in this, any ideas on how to restore the mbr to the windows disk?? Thanks!!!
<tatyawinchu> i found the terminal btw .. it was under application accessories :)
<Eicca> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28auto%29%7C%28mount%29 the diskmounter script to automatically mount one of my partitions. What about when I dont want to automatically mount it anymore? How can I remove it?
<beerdeaap> tatyawinchu: just any empty dir i.e. /media/newfoldername
<Lartza_> im having problem with teewars
<Lartza_> it stopped to work
<Lartza_> worked 10 hours ago
<tatyawinchu> beerdeaap:  okies i will try m8
<Lartza_> then when connecting to servers it freezes
<reddy> buffy is lesbian!!! zomg!!111!!11!
<velovinx> seb962 Can you describe the layout of your disks/partitions
<lubse> hello
<Eicca> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28auto%29%7C%28mount%29 the diskmounter script to automatically mount one of my partitions. What about when I dont want to automatically mount it anymore? How can I remove it?
<lubse> anyone using xchat here?
<Lartza_> lubse: me
<Lartza_> lubse: Right now
<lubse> trying to turn of my join and quit messages
<lubse> no luck so far in xchat channel
<lubse> turn off*
<danand> tatyawinchu - mount point is the location the iso will be mounted to. this is usually a folder. create a folder called iso bye typing mkdir iso. then mount the iso by typing  sudo mount -o loop file.iso iso. You will then be able to browse the iso image by looking in that iso folder you created. after your done type sudo umount iso to un mount the image
<hischild> Why is ubuntu only recognizing one of two cores of my cpu? cpuinfo says --> http://pastebin.com/f59d55e64
<Lartza_> do you use xchat or gnome xchat?
<seb962> Sure can, velovinx. I had hda1, with a single nfts windows partition, and hdb1234, with 3 linux partitions and a fat32 data swap partition.
<lubse> xchat
<tatyawinchu> danand:  thank you bhai
<danand> tatyawinchu - np :)
<magic> pda problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58638/
<tatyawinchu> danand:  btw  /media/SATA5/Downloads/DVD- live concerts/RAMMSTEIN LIVE CONCERTS.iso  is the path of the file i want to mount
<Lartza_> lubse: you dont want to see toher ppl connecting or you dont wanna see your own connect meassage?
<lubse> I dont wanna see other people connecting
<tatyawinchu> danand:  so thats the path i have to type in ? starting with  /media/SATA5  and so on ?
<Lartza_> i dont know real way to disable it
<GeordieToddy> anyone in here able to help with wireless problems? PM me :D
<velovinx> seb962 you removed hdb, and now you cant boot windows? is that right?
<Lartza_> lubse: Settings>Extra Setitngs?>Actiontexts? and clear every unwanted messages
<tatyawinchu> danand:  nothing happened =/
<seb962> Exactly Velovinx.
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow:  no luck did you want a paste bin of the output>?
<lubse> someone quit :)
<Hisotaso> when copying files from my ubuntu box to windows box over local network, i get "error access denied", but i will work if i hit retry repeatedly, any ideas?
<burkmat> kernel panic when i connect to WEP encrypted networks
<seb962> Im pretty sure grub was installed in hdb and that my mbr is broken but the only solutions i can find on the forums are for vista. I have access to hdb if I need to mount it up again.
<danand> tatyawinchu - yes. Be careful if there are spaces in the file name. you should "escape" those with a backslash. ie "file 2.iso" should be entered as file\ 2.iso
<lubse> could you let me know if you see a quit message?
<Eicca> what does these numbers stand for? umask=0002
<lubse> I think I turned it off
<Eicca> what are the groups?
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, put it up.. but I am busy atm
<tatyawinchu> danand  oh .. will try again
<lubse> with /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Pici> lubse: Please use a different channel for testing stuff like that.  #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<danand> tatyawinchu - type "ls iso" after to see if the contents of that iso have been mounted ok
<bullgard4> /etc/boot/menu.lst includes lines that start with '#'and others with '##'. What does this mean? 'info grub' did not tell me.
<tatyawinchu> danand:  nothing .. still the iso folder is empty
<burkmat> bullgard4, they're comments.
<adamt> how do i make metacity and compiz use my twinview setup in a sensible way? (ie. not opening popups in the middle of the two screen....)
<Lartza_> luybse: sry
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to monitory user activity history on ubuntu-server?
<bullgard4> burkmat: Please tell me why there two sorts of comments.
<burkmat> bullgard4, the computer ignores anything preceeded by # when it reads the file.
<tatyawinchu> danand:  no wait !! i messed up
<Hisotaso> when copying files from my ubuntu box to windows box over local network, i get "error access denied", but it will work if i hit retry repeatedly, any ideas?
<levander> I've enabled automatic security updates in "Software Sources".  Why every time I log in is there still that message in the panel saying there are "updates available"?
<burkmat> bullgard4, no clue, that's just the way it's been every time I
<Lartza_> i think this is problem of mine: futex(0xb7bafab8, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL)  = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be restarted)
<burkmat> bullgard4; -I've seen the file...
<bullgard4> burkmat: Thank you for explaining.
<abhay> how to check my buidin web camera whether it is working or not
<levander> Hisotaso: It is possible your network connection is flaky?  A lot of times when you have to retry a lot, it's networking connections.
<bluefox83> ok, for some reason, without warning my edges and bars around everything just went *poof* whats the key combo to make the run dialog pop up?
<tatyawinchu> danand:   it says no such file
<tatyawinchu> danand this is what i typed in terminal ---->   sudo mount -o loop /media/SATA5/Downloads/DVD-\live\concerts/RAMMSTEIN\LIVE\CONCERTS.iso iso
<shaun> Alt + F2 for Run dialog.
<levander> bluefox83: You mean you want a command line?  If so, Ctrl-Alt-F1 is one way.
<Hisotaso> levander: how would i test that?
<levander> Hisotaso: very carefully
<JC_Denton_> Is there a way to remove pending jobs from apt? I removed mono and now my apt is broken. I asked on the forums too but no one was able to help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707608&highlight=mono+broke
<Lartza_> what is ERESTARTSYS?
<levander> Hisotaso: I don't know, something like that I'd just have to play with and see if I can see a different error message or something to shed light on.  Like, try alternate ways of doing the same thing.
<tatyawinchu> danand:  what did go wrong in that above command ?
<cjae> ok if i have two internet connections (two different ips) and lin on one win on the other I need samba to connect and to setup winbox as dynamic dns right?
<danand> tatyawinchu - you can press <tab> in the terminal to autocomplete file names.... but i think you missed the space after DVD :) /media/SATA5/Downloads/DVD-\ live\ concerts etc
<Lasivian> any recommendations where I should go if I need an old unsupported driver upddated to the current kernel?
<bluefox83> levander, no i don't want command line, i need a run dialog to come up so i can launch emerald
<Lasivian> i'd pay to have it done, but I don't know who could accomplish it
<Lartza_> what is ERESTARTSYS?
<shaun> Alt + F2 is the GK Run dialog.
<seb962> Velovinx?
<shaun> *GTK
<tatyawinchu> danand:  ^^ retrying
<Hisotaso> levander: i just figured it out...i think, i was copying to the drive on my windows box via a mount point that is automatic on startup in my media folder, by actually going through the network and browsing to the windws box it seems to work great. I guess the mount point is only good for viewing or copying small files.
<zxy_64_> i need to make icedtead work with firefox on amd64 (64 bit kubuntu installed - 7.10) -- package installed ok, but java still doesnt work
<zxy_64_> help appreciated
<tatyawinchu> danand:  is the tab thing working now ?
<levander> JC_Denton_: I'd try a 'sudo dpkg -a' and see if that fixes anything.
<danand> tatyawinchu - if you start to type the name and press <tab> the terminal will try to autocomplete the filename for you ie if i want to look at a file called "data 1.txt" i would type less da, press tab and that should auto complete to "less data\ 1.txt" but without the quotes
<abhay> how to check my webcam
<levander> Hisotaso: yeah, that sounds like flaky networking...  if you can only copy small files...  like maybe it's so flaky, halfway through a big transfer it chokes, gives up, and gives you the error?
<velovinx> seb962 sorry, i have never installed grub manually before...i was googling
<danand> !webcam | abhay
<ubotu> abhay: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<seb962> Its ok Velovinx I appreciate your efforts, I´ll try a couple things Jack reccomended.
<seb962> Thanks a lot :)
<osmen> hi every on
<osmen> any one here
<levander> just us mice
<osmen> any one know how to use 3D desktop
<osmen> ???
<whyameye> I have a v4l2 built-in webcam. Where would I find that device in the directory structure i.e. /dev/???
<tatyawinchu> danand:   yes that <tab> works , so this is the command given which still says file not found .. command on next line
<bluefox83> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> >.>
<tatyawinchu> danand:  sudo mount -o loop /media/SATA5/Downloads/DVD-\live\concerts/RAMMSTEIN\LIVE\CONCERTS.iso iso     now all the SPACEs have been replaced by \
<bluefox83> i know there's a freakin key combo that makes a run dialog come up...
<cjae> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hisotaso> what is the best media player, or seperate video and audio players, for linux?
<vallhalla81> bluefox83: there is a screenlet
<bluefox83> vallhalla81, do i need to install screenlets to get that key combo to work?
<danand> tatyawinchu - the spaces shouldn't be replaced by the "\" character. "\" should go before them ie a file named "file 1.txt" should be entered as "file\ 1.txt" but without the quotes
<tatyawinchu> danand:   aaaaah !!
<danand> tatyawinchu - :)
<danand> tatyawinchu - the use of <tab> should put them in automatically for you :)
<tatyawinchu> danand:  still not gonna quit !! i am going to do a VERY STRONG effort to be a linux user for sure .. have been MS user since windows 3.1 .. and may be 20 mins old in linux :) .. great to have u around bhai
<magic> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JC_Denton_> levander dpkg -a : dpkg: need an action option
 * NinjaPlimsoles is away: brb!
<esref> nope
<Pici> !away > NinjaPlimsoles (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<domherre> Whats the easiet way to get a overview of your hardives (ie gui program)
<domherre> I want to partition up an empty hdd which is blank atm
<webnix> howdy yall
<esref> good
<tatyawinchu> danand:  lol well, now it says trailing backslash grep !!
<NinjaPlimsoles> Pici, oh dear, the mIRC police are after me
 * bluefox83 kicks his ubuntu in the face
<danand> tatyawinchu - you'll very quickly get used to the command line and probably learn to love it - its very powerful. spaces in file names catch alot of people out at first!! tip - replace spaces in file names with an underscore character :)
<webnix> I was wondering is there a program for Ubuntu that puts on like a virtual CD Rom like DAEMON Tools  but for Ububtu?
<esref> I am in loce eith ubunut
<neverblue> domherre, use gparted
 * bluefox83 needs a run daemon *NOW*
<demorez213> I'm having trouble with the RT kernel and loading my madwifi drivers etc.
<demorez213> could anyone help me?
<JC_Denton_> webnix you can just mount your iso images
<bluefox83> for no reason what so ever, emerald decided to die on me D:
<neverblue> !iso | JC_Denton_
<ubotu> JC_Denton_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<domherre> Will check it out thanks neverblue
<JC_Denton_> neverblue, thanks but I wasn't asking
<neverblue> domherre, no prob
<webnix> thanks JC_Denton
<neverblue> sorry JC_Denton_ I meant to use his/her nick
<JC_Denton_> np neverblue
<NinjaPlimsoles> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lubse> how do I set a shorcut key to Applications?
<RickFX> i got aa question
<tatyawinchu> danand:  ok we are one step ahead .. the command now goes correctly , there IS an EMPTY iso directory in the same folder but now the error is mount point iso does not exist .. so i think i have to give that path fully too ?
<velovinx> !ask > RickFX
<lubse> like something similar to pressing the win key, which pops up the start menu in windows
<domherre> lube system/settings/shortcuts
<JC_Denton_> Does apt maintain some sort of todo list? currently it's broken because it keeps crashing on trying to remove mono dependant packages. Maybe I can remove the removal jobs from that list
<neverblue> lubse, System -> Prefeences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<RickFX> how can i install xp from inside ubuntu
<Joxo> What is the standard username and password for SMB in Ubuntu Server Edition?
<bazhang> RickFX: virtualbox or vmware are two options
<danand> tatyawinchu - yes
<lubse> neverblue, yes, I'm there, but how is it called?
<RickFX> i was thinking of that but doest it run slower as virtual pc?
<UberPsyX> hey guys, im really sorry this is off topic but i dont know any other IRCs, im building a new PC and i got all but the CPU and Graphics card, is it safe to turn on to check all the fans?
<tatyawinchu> danand:  if i just say iso, what is the default path considered in linux ? desktop ?
<centaur5> Joxo: You have to create one with smbpasswd -a
<neverblue> lubse, its set to Alt-F1, by default
<neverblue> lubse, 'show the panel menu'
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, the default path is wherever your running the command from
<filthpig> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my mom's laptop a while ago, and she's using it happily
<bazhang> RickFX: what are you trying to do? if it is for office apps etc then its fine; if you want gaming you should probably just dual boot
<filthpig> (er, not supposed to hit enter there oO)
<danand> tatyawinchu - where is the iso folder you created located? type pwd to find out the directory you are currently in.
<Joxo> exit
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:  kk
<tatyawinchu> danand:  /home/ubuntu
<danand> tatyawinchu - you can also type ls in the terminal to see all the files and folders in that dir
<RickFX> i want to use my artist tools, but this laptop is already kinda sow so i fear it could be too laggy
<tatyawinchu> danand:  IT WORKED !!  there are 2 files there now in ISO folder !! HURRAY !!
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, what are you trying to do? :P
<PS11> hello
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:   i have DVD image of Rammsteins live concert which I am trying to watch !! =)
<bazhang> RickFX: depends on the tools; if you are talking CS/photoshop etc then wine can handle some of that
<PS11> fuck!fuck~!
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:  and giving my FULL efforts to convert to a linux user ^^
<danand> tatyawinchu - cool. if you have managed to mount an iso image and have only been using ubuntu for about 20 mins you are doing alot better than i ever did :)
<bazhang> PS11: language
<demorez213> so I installed mad wifi I get some errors and when I modprobe my madwifi modules it tells me it's an invalid module format
<NinjaPlimsoles> !language | PS11
<ubotu> PS11: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tatyawinchu> danand:  well, surely wasnt possible without u around  :)
<demorez213> how do I get afore mentioned drivers to make nice with computer
<PS11> ubotu:FUCKING
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fucking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ops | PS11
<ubotu> PS11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, mount the ISO as a vfs and watch it in VLC :)
<RickFX> its a tablet pc, you know, if the cursor lags in photoshop i wont have fun.
<velovinx> UberPsyX http://au.answers.yahoo.com/answers2/frontend.php/question?qid=20080116171240AAe
<filthpig> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my mom's laptop a while ago, and she's using it happily. The only issue she has is that scrolling with the touchpad doesn't stop sometimes. She's just supposed to scroll down one or two jumps, and suddenly it's just rocketing downwards.. It's an old HP Compax dx9060 or smth... Any ideas what's wrong and how to fix?
<danand> tatyawinchu - glad i could help :)
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:   .. erm .. i dont think vlc is there in this Live CD version
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, awww :P
<UberPsyX> velovinx, thanks :)
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:  there is a Totem Movie player though
<PS11> fuck
<PS11> fuck
<bazhang> RickFX: well either learn the GIMP or be saddled with ##windows ;]
<gub> lol
<UberPsyX> velovinx, it says the question has been deleted...
<RickFX> photoshop does run on whine im just not sure about 3ds max and tmaker
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, i think totem can run movies from disc too
<magic> gmount-iso  ;)
<velovinx> oops
<stormzen> Does anyone know why Ubuntu's SMB browsing features wouldn't work on a CentOS5 server?  In Nautilus, I get a pop up that seems to indicate that Nautilus has no idea that it is on a work group (it asks for a domain), and then it continually fails.
<bazhang> filthpig: what about setting the touchpad sensitivity
<velovinx> UberPsyX http://au.answers.yahoo.com/answers2/frontend.php/question?qid=20080116171240AAeYF7e
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:  it works !!
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, grats :)
<UberPsyX> velovinx, thanks :)
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:  IT WORKS !!!  omg .. omg !!  man  !! linux ROX
<RickFX> i only installed ubuntu because of the lanboot, this tablet has no optical drives and i dont know how i can install windows...
<magic> lol
<cjae> ok  I have someone going to pick up a wireless keyboard, mouse and webcam and I am going to buy the web cam off them but it is a M$, will it play nice with ubuntu?
<frank_> !webcam | cjae
<ubotu> cjae: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tatyawinchu> NinjaPlimsoles:   u have to BUY nvidia codec to make dvd run in windows media player .. seriously !! this linux thing is going to put M$ out of business soon
<bazhang> RickFX: not sure what you are trying to do but Ubuntu has tons of artist tools
<VeNoM-work> cjae, it should. I have a logitech keyboard and it works pretty well
<NinjaPlimsoles> tatyawinchu, thats why on windows i use VLC ;)
<bluefox83> tatyawinchu, yeah...we could only hope...
<RickFX> i think ill just look into ubuntu fir now :p
<VeNoM-work> what's the easiest way for filesharing on a network between ubuntu and windows?
<filthpig> bazhang, that might help, but I find the problem odd since it normally works just fine, and suddenly goes mad..
<tatyawinchu> =)))))) okies concert time !! keep up the good work !! xD
<tatyawinchu> later mates .. take care have fun
<demorez213> what does this error mean during a make command "implicit declaration of function 'thingymabob'"?
<danand> VeNoM-work - set up samba
<RickFX> because i do like what i see so far
<bazhang> RickFX: if you need a list of apps there are some sites that list the equivalent to what you are trying to achieve--though some learning will be necessary ;]
<tatyawinchu> "For When i walk the Vally of Data Loss .. For Linux is with me .. I fear No WindoZ !! "   >>>  p-0-p  <<< gone !!
<erUSUL> !samba | VeNoM-work
<ubotu> VeNoM-work: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<VeNoM-work> ty erUSUL
<cjae> yeah ive seen lots of logitech ones work but will a microsoft one works as it is not in the list
<crispy_chunks> My sound broke after update! :( More info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/189521 Does anyone have a workaround maybe?
<RickFX> ill look into that, any links
<VeNoM-work> cjae, is it bluetooth or wireless?
<VeNoM-work> RickFX, http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Optimize_A_Fresh_Ubuntu_Installation
<danand> demorez213 - that means that the function is not known to the compiler - you need to explicitly tell it where that function can be found
<cjae> VeNoM-work, usb I think
<frank_> cjae: best bet. google  for  the webcam model and linux.  others must have tried making it work with linux. see if it does
<VeNoM-work> usb wireless?
<VeNoM-work> or are you talking about the webcam
<Stupid^Kid> hello, is there some platform that we can play warcraft with people on the net from all over the world
<demorez213> >danand so it's something that should be recognized provided another package is present, but it's possible that said pacakage is in fact not present?
<Bigg400> I have both sun-java6-bin and sunjava6-jre installed yet frostwire still does not run! I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58645/  when I run frostwire in a terminal
<bazhang> cjae what is the make and model of that webcam please
<cjae> bazhang, trying to find out
<danand> crispy_chunks - that error _usually_ means that the module you are trying to insert is possibly not for that kernel.
<danand> crispy_chunks - why that would be the case ... i don't know :(
<frank_> Bigg400: are you sure it should work with amd64?
<Bigg400> frank_: yes apparently so
<hischild> Why is ubuntu only recognizing one of two cores of my cpu? cpuinfo says --> http://pastebin.com/f59d55e64
<bazhang> hischild: what kernel do you have
<danand> crispy_chunks - type uname -r in the terminal and check your using that kernel version.
<hischild> bazhang, 2.6.24-11-386
<osmen> any one know how to use 3D desktop
<bazhang> hischild: you need the generic
<hischild> bazhang, alright ... let's search =
<hischild> =)
<hischild> tnx
<beerdeaap> osmen: you mean how to enable it ?
<Bigg400> !effects | osmen
<ubotu> osmen: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<bazhang> np ;]
<osmen> ya
<danand> demorez213 - are you compiling a package from source?
<demorez213> >danand I think I was missing a package so I shall see if this time it makes all nice nice with me
<demorez213> >danand thanks in advance if all goes well
<demorez213> >danand if not still thanks and potentially more harassment on my part ;)
<danand> demorez213 - you might want to install build-essential. :)
<osmen> I have Graphic Card intel 945
<osmen> does it work with 3D ?
<demorez213> >danand yeah... that was the package I believe was missing ;)
<hischild> bazhang, this is bad for my uptime :( having to reboot
<danand> demorez213 - ok. good luck
<beerdeaap> osmen: if you have compiz installed and your 3d card is working (with a proper driver). You can enable it through System-> preferences->appearence-> visual effects
<sportman> hey
<sportman> ls
<sportman> meh
<danand> :)
<sportman> does anyone know how to save changes from the live cd to a pen drive?
<sportman> originally i wanted to install a persistant copy to my pen drive, but realized
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman, persistent home
<demorez213> >danand now this is really noob/stupid q
<sportman> it would be easier just to save hte chnages
<sportman> instead of the whole os
<sportman> to the pen drive
<abhay> how to get command line dropping from desktop top
<bazhang> sportman: easy on the enter key ;]
<demorez213> >danand is there a way I can install aps/packages to my thumb drive (using a tiny computer with only 6 gigs and want nifty other stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<osmen> I did that but i Still didn't got any 3D graphic
<sportman> sorry, bazhang my bad :-p thanks for the link Jack_Sparrow :)
<cjae> can web cams be wireless or bluetooth?
<osmen> that's the 1st time i use the Lunix
<zxy_64_> so, did anybody get icedtea  java plugin for firefox working on amd64
<osmen> and some time it can't read the hard desk .. i got empty desktop
<bazhang> cjae: is yours? ;]
<danand> demorez213 - hmm... not sure. packages etc are usually all put in the /usr dir. not sure trying to give yourself more room with a usb drive would help you out in that regard
<beerdeaap> osmen: you should install compiz (do you know how to install packages ? )
<bazhang> osmen: that card will supported limited 3D yes
<cjae> bazhang, don't know phoned Walmart and ppl there are totally ridiculous
<demorez213> >danand I just want to run psycle or some other stuff on the lappy but have little to no hd space
<Viden> Does anyone know why the -d or -display switches are not working in FF3b3? I guess i should point out this is Ubuntu 7.10 ... and other applications do work with the switches.
<osmen> ok but why it didn't work??
<demorez213> >danand the build on the other problem worked perfectly thanks!
<osmen> can we talk in private chat plz
<bazhang> osmen: better to do it in channel
<hischild> bazhang, no luck :(
<bbonora> what is the best way to run the adobe suite on ubuntu
<bbonora> WINE?
<bbonora> Parellel?
<bazhang> bbonora: cs2 or cs3?
<Viden> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bbonora> cs2
<bbonora> and the whole macromedia suite
<Viden> Can anyone help with this error when trying to force FF3 to start in another Xsession:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58649/
<danand> demorez213 - glad you got that to work =) like i said, not sure that a usb drive could help you out in that situation. not without a _lot_ of reconfiguration of your system. You could always buy a cheap hard drive with bigger storage :)
<bazhang> bbonora: cs2 will work in wine apparently--you can check the #winehq appdb for more info
<beerdeaap> !appdb | bbonora
<ubotu> bbonora: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<demorez213> >danand if I use a cheap hard-drive (thinking  old ipod in disk mode)
<demorez213> how do I get apts to install there as opposed to the failed attempt to my bloated internal hd
<vallhalla81> does any one know how to upgrade the firmware version of a mp3 player device while using ubuntu (i have the update file )
<mohbana> how can i remove a package without its dependencies?
<bbonora> ubotu  Thanks for the info I will check it out
<erUSUL> mohbana: sudo apt-get remove package
<bazhang> hischild: you installed the generic kernel? and the second core is still not seen?
<demorez213> >danand seems synaptec doesn't give me much leeway there is there an apt-get command that's easy
<hischild> alright ... switching to the generic kernel didn't change anything. name -a gives http://pastebin.com/f6a016c0c, cpuinfo gives http://pastebin.com/f4d7c2fa3
<hischild> bazhang,  ^
<frank_> mohbana: are you talking about removing a package without removing the packages that depend on it?
<vulcar> I am looking to uninstall pigidin, evolution and a few other applications but the only way to do so is to remove its dependicies and to remove those it causes errors with the network manager. Am I missing something? I have tried to use the package manager and the snyaptic package manager.
<mohbana> frank_, yes
<Viden> Can anyone help with this error when trying to force FF3 to start in another Xsession:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58649/
<sales> hello people
<danand> demorez213 - like i said, i'm not sure thats possible. most apps have quite rigid rules about where they should be installed to - ie executables in /usr, config files in /etc/ and so on. to install them to another location would require a lot of effort to make it work
<wigren> hi sales
<frank_> mohbana: while that is possible, it would be a very bad idea
<mohbana> frank_ yes i know but how do i do it?
<demorez213> >danand so i'd most likely have to use an ext. hd as my boot drive as well?
<demorez213> but i just got it to where I like it :-( j/k
<frank_> mohbana: honestly I'm not sure exactly how either.    man apt-get   to see apt-get documentation.
<wigren> can i save a file in a virtual machine and then access it again later with the host operating system?
 * N3bunel saluta
<frank_> mohbana: or maybe you have to use dpkg somehow... not sure
<sales> wigren yes if you save to a partion readable by both systems
<danand> demorez213 - you could do that yes. you could copy/clone your current hard drive to the new external drive using dd. then resize with gparted to make use of the extra space. you would also need to install grub on the mbr of the external drive i believe
<wigren> sales, thank you
<hischild> bazhang, you see why i'm so confused? as you can see by the name, it's a dual core. It always showed up as dual core. Windows recognizes it as dual core. Yet ubuntu stopped recognizing it as dual core :(
<retro71> durring the alternate install of 7.1 32bit, i recieve an error durring the base install: "No installable kernel was found in the APT sources" my install haults there. how can i overcome this? is it a bad image? i ran the md5sum and cd check before install, both came back ok.
<bazhang> hischild: and it even show the name correctly; that is so weird
<danand> demorez213 - that again would present a bit of effort to get working... perhaps a reinstall to external hd would be better
<demorez213> >danand hmmm perhaps I'll make due with my tiny hd i got my web browser, i got my one music proggy and I have a chat client...
<hischild> bazhang, yeah ... and it really slows down since it's only using a single core (though i must admit, it's amazingly silent)
<max_> Alright. Can someone help me with sound issuess?
<danand> demorez213 - you could always try a different distro if your really pushed for space and system resources - Damn Small Linux is very good ...
<Szaln> hi, is there any problem in installing 32 bits printer driver in 64bits ubuntu? i think there is only one lpr and cups driver... if it is useful, i succesfully printed in 32 and 64 winxp
<kraypius> hi all. Im having trouble getting talkd running. i try running in.talkd and it tells me i need to start it via inetd. in inetd.conf i have:talk            dgram   udp     wait    nobody.tty      /usr/sbin/in.talkd      in.talkd . I then sent inetd the hup signal but talkd is still not running. i tried restarting inetd also with no luck
<frank_> hischild: just to be clear you're talking about real dual core and not HT?
<demorez213> >danand true but my major hope was to clear as much wasted space out of my ubuntu distro, drop in the rt kernel and load it up with all the neat little ubuntu studio packages ;)
<hischild> frank_, AMD only has dual cores, and no HT. Also, it's not 2 cpu's, it's 2 cores
<hischild> frank_, http://pastebin.com/f4d7c2fa3
<danand> demorez213 - if your looking for a studio distro, you could try dynabolic - that runs from live cd and is supposed to be good for music studio
<eatatjoes> hey i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an external harddrive( where i have it partitioned into 3 sections, drives e, f, and g... its connected using firewire) and when i go to boot it i get an "error 21" which means that it cannot recognize the drive. On my main harddrive I have XP installed and i had to do a fixmbr (master boot record) to get back into windows? any ideas? Also when im in xp and i have the external HD it doesnt sho
<demorez213> >danand no cd drive... yet
<demorez213> >danand no worries you helped me so much today!
<Bigg400> is there a libdlna 64 bit deb anyone would know of.... or a way of running the i386 ?
<danand> demorez213 - np :)
<jstrunk> How can I install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin noninteractively?
<frank_> hischild: hell I see two cores from my HT Pentium 4 and I thought HT was supposed to be disabled by default for security reasons
<demorez213> >danand I figure ardour, hydrogen, puredata, and a few other things will still fit (psycle hopefully) and that'll actually serve almost all my purposes
<demorez213> so long as I can get puredata to recognize my webcam and hid objects
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, error 21 just means something has messed up with Grub
<eatatjoes> any idea how i can fix that?
<hischild> frank_, HT is for intel only, as you can see from my cpuinfo it's an amd ;-)
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, reinstall the grub bootloader to your MBR
<jstrunk> The require a license to be presented and accepted. I need to install this on hundreds of computers.
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles> how can i go about that?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, dont make any changes to your hardware layout without first telling Grub :)
<sportman> thanks for the help guys, i am going to reboot now, should work :)
<eatatjoes> so i should boot from the ubuntu 7.10 live cd and chose what option to reinstall the grub bootloader
<velovinx> jstrunk How about just copying the files to each computer?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, sudo grub, then type root (theharddiskthathasgrubonit) eg. hd0,1
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, so for example: root (hd0,1)
<eatatjoes> okay
<eatatjoes> but how do i get to a command prompt to do that?
<dampfyente> hi everyone, could u please help me? i want to play the phun-game (check out http://youtube.com/watch?v=0H5g9VS0ENM) and the README sais You need to get libSDL. Also, try to run the program like this: "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./phun" ..... i have libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl1.2debian installed, is this enough? i tried to execute the above command in a konsole (using correct path) but nothing happened..            btw i'm ubuntu-n00b, usin
<dampfyente> now
<dampfyente> thank u
<Cew27> hey everyone just wondering im having some glitches with compiz on kde when i rotate the cube it jerks back to another desktop
<jstrunk> velovinx I am using bcfg2 to manage the os and packages on my heterogeneous network. I'd also like to be able to upgrade these packages in the future.
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, after doing that, then type: setup (whereyouwantgrubtogo)
<eatatjoes> should grub be on the main HD or my external?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, main HD
<credible> Cew27: make sure you don't have Desktop Plane or Desktop Wall enabled somehow
<eatatjoes> okay thanks
<eatatjoes> if for some reason that doesnt work, to get back into windows just do the fixmbr agin?
<Cew27> credible, no i dont but now when i set 4 workspaces i only have 3
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, yeah just do fixmbr fixboot and then come back here and ask me for more help :P
<dampfyente> sorry, ill just post it a second time so u can read it better...
<dampfyente> 	hi everyone, could u please help me? i want to play the phun-game (check out http://youtube.com/watch?v=0H5g9VS0ENM) and the README sais You need to get libSDL. Also, try to run the program like this: "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./phun" ..... i have libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl1.2debian installed, is this enough? i tried to execute the above command in a konsole (using correct path) but nothing happened.. btw i'm ubuntu-n00b, using it for 3
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, want me to go over the instructions again one more time?
<credible> Cew27: don't use the slider, use the spin button the right (there was a bug in the slider)
<bazhang> Cew27: how are you setting the workspaces? should be via ccsm general virtual horizontal desktops
<eatatjoes> can i pm u?
<hanophix33> i cant seem to get amarok as my default player
<Cew27> bazhang, credible im setting them via ccsm
<dampfyente> yeah, how do u set default applications anyway?
<credible> Cew27: but don't use the slider since it has an off-by-one bug in it
<bazhang> dampfyente: in preferred applications
<credible> it's been fixed for the next release
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles> so i should boot from the live cd, open terminal, then type sudo grub, then root (hd that grub has it on, in my case the ext), and setup (main hd, not external)?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, exactly :)
<eatatjoes> alright ill be back (regardless of it works) thanks
<dampfyente> thank you bazhang.. could u also help me with my other problem?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, the root and setup hard drives are the same, so hd0,1 would be used for both for example
<VeNoM-work> to install a .sh you just need to type sudo *directory*file* right?
<eatatjoes> ok
<bazhang> dampfyente: I can try; no promises though ;]
<martinMALI> hallo
<dampfyente> thank you bazhang.. could u also help me with my other problem?
<marx2k> VeNoM-work yes
<dampfyente> oh sry
<dampfyente> 	hi everyone, could u please help me? i want to play the phun-game (check out http://youtube.com/watch?v=0H5g9VS0ENM) and the README sais You need to get libSDL. Also, try to run the program like this: "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./phun" ..... i have libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl1.2debian installed, is this enough? i tried to execute the above command in a konsole (using correct path) but nothing happened.. btw i'm ubuntu-n00b, using it for 3
<eatatjoes> cya
<Cew27> credible: ok but im still getting the glitch wehere it jerks
<Belisarivs> hi all
<dampfyente> there it is bazhang
<martinMALI> oh
<Belisarivs> do you also have problem with KDE4 from ppa?
<credible> Cew27: does it happen when moving both left and right?
<marx2k> VeNoM-work "sudo /path/to/file.sh"
<VeNoM-work> thanks marx2k, dampfyente.
<hanophix33> can someone get amarok to be default player?
<VeNoM-work> how do I know the exact path? where do I start from? say I put the file on my desktop?
<rambo3> VeNoM-work,  ~/
<hischild> bazhang, you seen anything that might've help?
<rambo3> Desktop/file
<VeNoM-work> ~ = root?
<rambo3> user folder
<VeNoM-work> ah.
<hanophix33> how about to Install libxine-extracodecs
<bazhang> hischild hang on a sec
<hischild> bazhang, i aint goin nowhere =)
<frank_> dampfyente: did you try without LD_PRELOAD?
<dampfyente> frank_ should i?
<frank_> dampfyente: yeah. it worked for me
<cjae> ok I installed samba and swat and neither of them will launch
<bazhang> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705996 dampfyente there you go
<Linux_Fresher> <-- better nick =)
<dampfyente> thanks bazhang, ill read it
<Linux_Fresher> bazhang:  very much impressed till now after 1 hour of Live CD .. I think there is no more need to check out linux mint i guess .. it would be almost the same right ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, the same as what?
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  umm almost same like ubuntu linux i guess
<rinaldi_> if i want to use vnc to access my computer over the internet, is it necessary to use ssh or is the vnc security enough
<[FT]Alex> does anyone have a straightforward howto for connecting ubuntu to windows workgroups?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, its the same as in its Unix-like :P
<HighNo> rinaldi_: vnc is no security (no encrytion at all)
<Bigg400> what is the best solution without running dual boot WMCE to get my xbox 360 media center happening? I'm using 64 bit gutsy
<rinaldi_> HighNo: i see so all i have is the password right?
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  also, i am trying to drop thinking in windows mentality, but still i have some Qs.. I know what system, system32 etc directories in windows are used for, similarly, what are the important system directories in linux? like bin, etc  such and what are they used for .. or rather, where can i read such info ?
<fus10nx> Anyone here use an HDMI graphics card in Linux (Ubuntu) ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> !hierarchy | Linux_Fresher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hierarchy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Emilian> hi, where can I go to learn about setting memory limits for users? if that it is possible
<NinjaPlimsoles> aw poo
<cjae> must you have root account to run swat or not
<HighNo> rinaldi_: yes, but it's not very secure and vnc happended to have bad bugs regarding security in the past. Passwordhash is passed over the net...
<cjae> sudo swat no good
<bazhang> hischild: what about this: dmesg | grep -i cpu
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  you stumped ubotu !!
<HighNo> rinaldi_: toys like cain do crack the password if traffic is captured...
<rambo3> Linux_Fresher, just use google directory structure ubuntu
<Linux_Fresher> rambo3:  roger that
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, well if you want to look at the hierarchy, heres a link http://jamesthornton.com/linux/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/ other than that, in windows drivers are stored in system and system32... in linux ALL drivers (in a monolithic layoutl) are inside the kernel
<rinaldi_> HighNo: so you'd recomment ssh? its just that i can't work out how to do X forwarding with it
<HighNo> rinaldi_: it always depends on what you want to do with it - but yes, in all my szenarios ssh is involved
<NinjaPlimsoles> going with the regular south african spellage, is ubotu: oobotoo?
<velovinx> guys, if I connect to freenode twice using the same ip, what will happen?
<HighNo> rinaldi_: please explain what you want to do and I can make a suggestion
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  also, i have some games installed in windows xp, now, if i give 5 gbs to ubuntu, do i have to reinstall the games through wine or i can directly start an installed game ?
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:   the only thing which would stop me from total ubuntu conversion is games =/
<rinaldi_> HighNo: well i want to be able to access my desktop from windows and run apps from there
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, you would need to set Wine up to use the correct directories and so on
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, also remember not all games/apps are compatible with Wine
<cjae> is there no need for samba on gusty?
<hdevalence> is there a program like top but for hdd use?
<cjae> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hischild> bazhang, let me check
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  ya .. someone here gave me a GOD website which lists all the appz n gamez which currently run in wine .. satisfies me .. guild war, wow , warhammer, counterstrike .. what I wish for is there !!
<hdevalence> Linux_Fresher: if you're wondering about program X, you can see the wine app db
<HighNo> rinaldi_: do you need to access a running desktop or is that not needed? also good to know - what system are you running at work?
<Linux_Fresher> hdevalence:  yeah thats the one =)
<HighNo> rinaldi_: doh
<hdevalence> Linux_Fresher:  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<hischild> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/f2200e087 =)
 * NinjaPlimsoles is currently porting Linux to a dual-stack quad-loading Brevel sandwitch toaster
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:   okies, right now before this installation goes to my HD, gimmi some newbie basic exercise kinda thingy on this Live CD so that I know how to float a bit in linux sea
<HighNo> rinaldi_: just read the windows part of your post... ok, still it depends. it is less intrusive on the windows machine to use ssh/vnc to connect to a running desktop session at home...
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, what would you like to know?
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  umm basically windows was easy to use because i was really good at all dos commands .. so i knew what was happening behind the screen .. may be something similar for linux?
<HighNo> rinaldi_: is your home machine directly connected to the net or is it connected to a router that is going online?
<allos_nerelin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58655/ help!!!
<rinaldi_> HighNo:  its going through a router
<tonarp> is there one way to obtain more visited web pages using squid/access.log ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, dir/p = ls
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does it mean "to host testing" as in "Intel hosted EHCI conformance testing"? (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OHCI)
<HighNo> rinaldi_: ok, so you already have configured the router to route incoming ssh traffic (port 22) to your machine?
<frank_> allos_nerelin: install build-essentials
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, using the command 'grep' you can search for things and pipe output to it, for example 'dmesg | grep bum'
<frank_> allos_nerelin: umm install build-essential
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles: umm .. grep burn is something like find burn .. but what dmesg stands for ?
<rinaldi_> HighNo: no not yet, the only time i use ssh is over the internal network anyway, but i can do it now
<prashant> how to safely remove hardware
<myth_one_love_72>  vcxc
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, dmesg prints out the kernel ringbuffer, basically anything in kernelspace thats spoken to the kernel directly gets logged
<prashant> how to safely remove hardware
<Karsyth> :-!
<brobostigon> prashant: be more specific, what hardware??
<prashant> usb
<prashant> pen drive
<HighNo> rinaldi_: you should do so to make your home machine be available from the outside. Also a machanism to find your machine from work would be great.You can use something like dyndns.org or just write down your ip and hope it won't change...
<brobostigon> prashant: umount /dev/***
<hdevalence> Linux_Fresher: also, there are a *lot* of indepth guides and howtos at http://tldp.org/  if that would interest you
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  ok i will meditate on that !! xD .. looks like lots of reading is coming my way !! just 1 above line  for me is 3 topics !! kernel, kernel space , ring buffer !! and why not dmesg !! xD
<NinjaPlimsoles> prashant, right click > eject/unmount/remove/destroy/nuke or umount /dev/blabla
<HighNo> rinaldi_: next thing is to activate the buildin vnc server on your ubuntu box
<brobostigon> prashant: or, umount /mountpoint
<Linux_Fresher> hdevalence:  yes, i have 3 very bad exp in past with Mandrake linux .. may be because i was trying to think in windows mind set .. this time i am giving linux a try with no hangups .. as if this is the first OS of my life kinda thingy .. should work that way this time
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, get reading matey :)
<frank_> Linux_Fresher: I've been using ubuntu for 2 years and don't know what the kernel ringbuffer.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/  has lots of info
<rinaldi_> HighNo: im running a netgear router, i have selected the inbound service as ssh. is the LAN server just my ubuntu pc's ip?
<prashant> how to safely remove pendrive
<HighNo> rinaldi_: I think it should
<prashant> how to safely remove pendrive
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles: i tried that and it still automatically booted into windows
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, ok mate one second
<hdevalence> Linux_Fresher: the bash shell is discussed here http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<brobostigon> prashant: i told you.
<prashant> plz again
<fus10nx> Anyone here use an HDMI graphics card in Linux (Ubuntu) ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, try this instead: 'sudo grub' then 'find /boot/grub/stage1' and then 'root (hd?,?)' the question marks are what were found with find stage1. then type 'setup (hd0)' and finally 'quit'
<Linux_Fresher> hdevalence:  basically so bash and kernel are 2 different things?  may be by bash it means the Terminal ?
<bazhang> hischild some in the forums have suggested checking the bios to see if amd cool n quiet is set and if so to disable it; others suggest add the kernel option "acpi=off" to menu.lst.
<HighNo> rinaldi_: ok, it works
<prashant> \idont understand
<brobostigon> prashant: umount /mountpoint
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, by Bash it means BourneAgainShell, which is a terminal emulator
<hdevalence> Linux_Fresher: bash is command promt, like the dos shell
<HighNo> rinaldi_: for your windows machine you need putty and vnc
<prashant> where unmount
<Linux_Fresher> hdevalence:  cool !!
<hischild> bazhang, hmm ... i'll check those out ...
<quarsaw> anyone know of a command line tool to monitor internal temperatures and/or fan speeds
<hischild> bazhang, i got a pug to play :-) i'll report back in an hour .. .tnx!
<bloody`> hey guys. im running xubuntu, newest version, and it randomly freezes on me, to the point i need to hard reboot my laptop :(. does it both in xubuntu and regular ubuntu, seperate installs.
<Karsyth> could anyone link me to the resolution fix?
<prashant> brobos.......tell in brief
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554890&page=5 hischild from this thread
<bazhang> prashant scroll up
<rinaldi_> HighNo:  ok done that, what vnc server do i install?
<hdevalence> Linux_Fresher: the kernel is the lowest level, it communicates with the hardware, and you'll never really interact with it directly
<brobostigon> prashant: run df -h in terminal, then find mountpoint of the drive, and then type umount /mountpoint, replacing mountpoint with the moiuntpoint of the drive
<HighNo> rinaldi_: no vncserver - just the vncviewer
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, the Kernel is what processes I/O signals from hardware and drivers, even windows has one :P
<tuxut> hello
<zarvox> hello
<Karsyth> does anyone know why i cant set my resolution past 800 X 600?
<brobostigon> prashant: put sudo infront of those commands
<prashant> kkkkkkkk
<quarsaw> Karsyth: I have hte same prob
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  this is what i did: console, then i typed sudo grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1 then it said hd(1,5) so i typed root (hd 1,5), then i did setup (hd1,5) then quit and restarted and it started to boot into windows
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  yeah and one can crash windows kernel on the fly too !! xD
<prashant> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tuxut> i need an ldap guru :)
<tuxut> anyone here?
<hdevalence> except with Alt+SysReq+[emergency key] you can send it messages http://www.developertutorials.com/tutorials/linux/magic-sysrq-050503/page1.html but that's really only for emergencies
<eatatjoes> so should i have typed "setup (hd0)" instead of setup (hd 1,5)?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, sorry, setup (hd0)
<rinaldi_> HighNo:  i have a windows pc with me at home, so i install putty and a vnc viewer on there right?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, you just set grub to install to your linux partition, not your MBR :P
<eatatjoes> haha okay
<zarvox> anyone know how to disable the lcd light adjustement ?
<eatatjoes> so hd0 is mbr?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, hd0 is your primary hard disk
<zarvox> i hope u anderstand :(
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  oh btw 1. what happens if i forget to unmount the ISO image which I mounted 2. and i reboot the system
<eatatjoes> ohk
<demonspork> how do I mount a folder on a web server in a local folder on my ubuntu system?
<allos_nerelin> 	
<allos_nerelin> Someone knows that this is wrong?: Configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $ PATH
<CroGo> hello
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, there are exeptions :P like the NT kernel is a microkernel, which means I/O drivers are OUTSIDE of its main code
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  reboot the system without unmounting that iso file i mean
<MTecknology> Anybody have any idea how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58657/
<quarsaw> demonspork: are you running apache?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_fresher, it will remain mounted when you log in? lol
<HighNo> rinaldi_: you can do that for training the real thing, yes
<CroGo> ?
<CroGo> ?
<hdevalence> NinjaPlimsoles: didn't tanenbaum have a rant about how nt was not a true microkernel?
<hanophix33> how do you use theme engines?
<nocturn> Hi guys
<NinjaPlimsoles> hdevalence, lol not sure
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  oh someone said dont forget to unmount it .. so basically it occupies some temp space on HD or ram kinda thingy ?
<nocturn> I was wondering if there are pre-built Xen kernels for Ubuntu (Hardy)
<demonspork> quarsaw, the web server is running IIS, but I would like to mount a folder from that server locally on my Ubuntu system
<macafe> Hi, anyone has a link of article of Daniel **** of Ubuntu community about good ways to reply message(email)?
<mon^rch> I have a trojen... help please
<rinaldi_> HighNo:  so can you point me in the right direction from here?
<frank_> MTecknology: you need to install evolution-dev   maybe other things too idk
<MTecknology> frank_, that, and others are installed
<NinjaPlimsoles> linux_freshner, indeedy :)
<HighNo> rinaldi_: sure, after installing you need to do two things (we will do them together now) 1. setup an ssh tunnel, 2. use the tunnel for vnc traffic
<quarsaw> demonspork: oh I see, I don' tknow how to do that, I've recently done the opposite, serving a folder with apache
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  btw today when i launched ubuntu, it didnt even ask me for my gateway ip .. it directly talked to my router and enabled internet .. i was so happily freaked out lol :)
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, well it doesnt occupy any MORE space, it just mounts it for vfs access
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  so thats HD space or Ram space ?
<rinaldi_> HighNo: ok thanks for this, although i only have about half an hour
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:   i hope vfs is virtual file system may be ?
<frank_> MTecknology: and libtool?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, the iso is on your hard drive? :P and yes ALL volumes in Linux are virtual, you can boot and then change your root partition adhoc
<MTecknology> frank_, just installed it and it got futher
<MTecknology> further*
<HighNo> rinaldi_: for 1. you start putty, enter your ubuntu's ip, switch it to ssh version 2. then on the left side click on ssh, tunnels and enter the following: source port = 5901, destination= localhost:5900
<MTecknology> frank_, I'm installing intltool now too
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  yup iso is on my HD .. i am a bit panicy to install linux just yet on HD coz of my old burnt fingers =)
<HighNo> rinaldi_: go back to the session, give it a name and save it so you don't need to reenter those values again
<NinjaPlimsoles> linux_fresher, well the #ubuntu doors are always open, start by dual-booting with windows for a bit till you get used to it
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  actually i was more worried yesterday coz ubuntu.com should mention that its a live cd version which they dont .. thats something that should be there on their FIRST page !!
<drK_avNgr> Hello, I am having issues adjusting the brightness of my laptop screen. I have scoured the ubuntu forums for answers but keep coming up with nothing that produces a result. I'm on a Sony Vaio VGN-FS550. Intel 915GM video card. Anyone have any ideas?
<HighNo> rinaldi_: then click on open, login to your ubuntu box with any valid account to complete step 1
<zoki_> test
<lydgate> anyone have any experince with mdadm RAID10 (-l 10, not 0 on 1)
 * NinjaPlimsoles likes to get drunk and compile linux kernels in the dark
<cjae> ok I need help, what do i need for a ubuntu machine to talk to a MS windows machine over WAN
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  lol i am a sailor.. so brb getting a drink !! u reminded me of it !! now YOU are responsible for those few liver cells going bye bye !! B)
<HighNo> rinaldi_: step 2 is very easy: leave the ssh session open, don't enter any commands for the tunnel is open until the session quits. simply start the vncviewer and enter this to connect to: localhost:1 - you should now enter the vnc password of your ubuntu box, that's it.
<rinaldi_> HighNo: when i do "open" in putty i get a security warning, is that normal?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, if i had some morgans id be gleefully shouting 'I'm sailing with the captain!' but alas, i have no rum :(
<HighNo> rinaldi_: yes, if you connect for the first time. that's a ssh security mechanism.
<MTecknology> I'm up to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58658/
<MTecknology> frank_, ^^
<cjae> ok I need help, what do i need for a ubuntu machine to talk to a MS windows machine over WAN
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  omg !! thats one thing which one should NEVER run out of !! RuM!!
<Brakkvatn> Hello. Does anyone here use epiphany webbrowser?
<frank_> MTecknology: you said evolution-dev was installed?
<MTecknology> frank_, ya
<NinjaPlimsoles> linux_fresher, need any other info about linux?
 * NinjaPlimsoles has a painful wisdom tooth
<rinaldi_> HighNo: ok, the ssh worked ok in putty, now i launch the vnc viewer.exe and enter "localhost:1" in the server box. i get "the connection was closed unexpectedly"
<[FT]Alex> maybe it's infected, ninjaplimsoles
<NinjaPlimsoles> [FT]Alex, its just breaking the gum..... WITH DYNAMITE
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles: and a way to get back into serious linux channel too !! yup .. website says 2 GB minimum .. but this channel said 10 gb minimum .. so ..
<MTecknology> frank_, I'm going to head to class, but I'll be back on in a few minutes
<komputes> I know this question is out-there: burning CD from the shell? Who knows a program which does this?
<frank_> MTecknology: I don't know what else to do...
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, for ubuntu installation/
<HighNo> rinaldi_: in most cases that means your vncserver is not running as expected. Leave the ssh open and start the vncviewer and try to connect directly to your ubuntu box's ip:0
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  roger that
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, anything upward of 3 gig would suffice really
<frank_> komputes: cdrdao  but I've never used it
<rinaldi_> HighNo: i get "connection refused"
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  there is that first sweet icon which says INSTALL just waiting to be clicked  =) .. can i install it on any partition or it has to be primary master HD ?
<NinjaPlimsoles> linux_fresher, any :)
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  hmm ok .. i think i will take a break now , this ubuntu thing seems wayyy too good to be true ..  these has to be some pitfall which is eluding me :-(
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, get this.... you can even boot Linux REMOTELY... the install doesnt even need to be in your machine! :D
<HighNo> rinaldi_: ok, did you start the vnc server on ubuntu? you'll find it in settings->remote desktop. Set both of the upper options, and the last one and anter a proper password
<HighNo> rinaldi_: afterwards retry the direct vnc connection
<komputes> thanks frank_
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  aha !! i aint falling for that one :D
<frank_> komputes: np
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, ?!
<Linux_Fresher> NinjaPlimsoles:  that remote install thingy u said lol
<frank_> Linux_Fresher: NinjaPlimsoles wasn't joking ;-)
<webnix> when i go to mount a ISO what would the mountpoint be?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Linux_Fresher, its whats known as an 'exotic root' you can do a network boot to a machine that has it installed via a good old bit of cat5
<Linux_Fresher>  Okies  >>>> p-0-p <<<<  gone !!  2morrow !!
<teo_> why i can't enable desktop effect?? it says desktop effects could not been enabled :S?
<zdux00tv> Hi, I have a new laptop (cloudbook) I'd like to install ubuntu on it, but it doesn't have a CD rom. How can I get this OS on to it?
<rinaldi_> HighNo: ok the direct one worked fine.
<[FT]Alex> teo - you probably don't have direct rendering enabled. I was having that problem yesterday :)
<NinjaPlimsoles> frank_, maybe he thought it was too good to be true? ;)
<quarsaw> teo_: you may need to install a propritary driver
<ThRixXx> can sum1 help me please.
<s0u][ight> hello guys i have a question about the bot of the channel
<ThRixXx> Need to print task
<JC_Denton_> Does apt maintain some sort of todo list? currently it's broken because it keeps crashing on trying to remove mono dependant packages. Maybe I can remove the removal jobs from that list
<aghachi> iphone
<rinaldi_> HighNo: and the localhost:1 worked too!
<ThRixXx> I can't print, the printer is picked up
<ThRixXx> its there under printer configuration, selected as default printer but not even the test page workds
<HighNo> rinaldi_: it should, use localhost:1 to make it an encrypted session. that way will work on your external machine too
<teo_> [FT]Alex, i have intel gl95 card and when i install the driver i cant up my xorg server.. the whole ubuntu gui is down..
<HighNo> rinaldi_: i have to go now. have fun! bbl
<frank_> NinjaPlimsoles: maybe...  but I don't think you should be so technical with a new linux user... some might be scared off by that
<teo_> quarsaw, how to find one?
<fus10nx> Is the QX9650 the best processor avilable to consumers right now?
<rinaldi_> HighNo: thanks for your help!
<peter77> I'm using ubuntu on a laptop and am having a few problems with power setting set in gconf, the first is ubuntu doesn't seem to be obeying the power critical action which is set at 20% but ubuntu halts the system at 5%
<quarsaw> teo_: do a search for your video card model + ubuntu
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does it mean "to host testing" as in "Intel hosted EHCI conformance testing"? (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OHCI)
<NinjaPlimsoles> frank_, nah he was asking me about Linux
<ThRixXx> please HELP!:D
<quarsaw> teo_: you should be able to find what driver in ubuntu will work for it
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > ThRixXx
<NinjaPlimsoles> frank_, he was singing the praise of Ubuntu/linux, i thought id sing a bit more ;)
<ThRixXx> My printer dont work
<frank_> NinjaPlimsoles: ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dontwork | ThRixXx
<manning_> What would be the best method of allowing myself remote access for a server box? I've tried VNC and it's performance is horrible compared to RDP for windows.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> how can i make openoffice calc also print the table?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork | ThRixXx
<ubotu> ThRixXx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ThRixXx> lol i hate you !  The printer is picked up in "printer configuration" but not even the test page works
<ThRixXx> it's switched on and everything.
<NinjaPlimsoles> Kopfgeldjaeger, select the cells you want to have a border
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, How about make and model of printer which release you are using, something more to help us help you
<NinjaPlimsoles> Kopfgeldjaeger, right click > format cells, then click the 'border' tab
<cjae> wow I just think I got some kind of phone scam
<ThRixXx> HP Deskjet 710c
<Beererde> hi. is there a howto how to copy&boot the ubuntu live cd from  a usb stick??
<teo_> quarsaw, i get this when i run compiz Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<ThRixXx> hp:/par/DESKJET_720C?device=/dev/parport0
<mzuverink> does evolution show spammassassin results(scores) yrt?
<ThRixXx> its a deskjet 710 but it uses the 720's driver
<NinjaPlimsoles> Beererde, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/ :)
<Beererde> NinjaPlimsoles: thanks
<LordLimecat> is there a tool for ubuntu that will allow me to lookup an IP address (possibly on another network segment) given its mac?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, It isnt using any driver at the moment
<NinjaPlimsoles> Beererde, do you mean FROM the USB drive, or install TO one?
<eeejay> are there any alpha-6 isos out there yet?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> thx, got it
<mzuverink> or is there a way to pipe thunderbird through spammassassin?
<quarsaw> teo_: idk how ot owrk from that, I take it you dont know the model name of the video card?
<ifireball> LordLimecat: possible on the same segment with arp, not possible on a different segment AFAIK
<NinjaPlimsoles> Kopfgeldjaeger, no problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Read this please  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77940
<cjae> it said my credit rating has gone up and I am eligible for $2600.00 CAD
<ThRixXx> thanks
<aghachi> has any got itunes running?
 * cjae hates the telephone
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | cjae,
<ubotu> cjae,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Beererde> NinjaPlimsoles: i want to install FROM a usb drive, i have no cdrom drive
<NinjaPlimsoles> Jack_Sparrow, does that mean I cant ramble about my wisdom tooth?
<Jack_Sparrow> NinjaPlimsoles, :)
<Beererde> NinjaPlimsoles: or can i directly install from windows when i mount the iso?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Beererde, i think its possible to just extract the ISO to your USB and boot from it
<ThRixXx> whats the command to edit files agai n?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lordleemo> Beererde:  thats for gutsy http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, gksudo gedit
<cjae> hey is a vx-3000 life (microsoft webcam)supported by ubuntu?
<ThRixXx> ahh
<Beererde> lordleemo: cool thx
<isaacj87> does anyone know how to make a playlist and use that playlist on an ipod?
<Beererde> lordleemo: but it needs a cd drive too :(
<isaacj87> does banshee have that ability or will I have to use a different program
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install gyachi and it needs 32 bit version of libgkthtml-2 and I guess the one I linked it to was 64 bit .  How would I get the 32 bit version of the lib ?
<nagyv> hello! could someone help me to re-encode an avi? my set-top box (freebox) uses vlc when I stream from my computer, but can't play the avi, that I can play on the computer's screen
<david__> ciao a tutti
<david__> wich is the best program to emulate the mac ox launcher bar?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, I use cairo-dock
<isaacj87> david__: are you referring to the dock?
<david__> isaacj87: yes, the dock
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: does it have the option for icons of open windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<isaacj87> david__: like Jack_Sparrow said...use cairo-dock or Avant Window Navigator
<david__> any differences?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, yes active windows show up in it.. I use the osx theme
<david__> what are the differences between cairo and avant?
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  okay i tried that and still no prevail
<MTecknology> frank_, I'm back
<eatatjoes> now it doesnt automatically boot to windows but error 21
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, I seem to see more people with issues on AWN
<frank_> cjae: http://www.colinbaker.org/unix/microsoftwebcam http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555172 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4162010#post4162010  use google!   short answer: it's not worth it in 7.10. maybe 8.04 will be better.
<eatatjoes> im in ubuntu with live session (from cd) now
<nictimju> anyone here familiar with the setup of vlc ?  I can't seem to get the hotkeys working
<eatatjoes> and another weird thing is that it shows the disk (where i installed ubuntu but doesnt show any other disks (my 2 other partitions on the external or my main hd, it says they are unable to mount, and gives instructions on a force mount)
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: i will try cairo, you where talking about an osx theme, where do i find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, It is included in cairo dock
<s0u][ight> nobudy who knows how the bot is set up?
<david__> oh, ok
<david__> i am installing libcairo2 and librsvg2-2 with apt-get, then i will find the deb for cairo?
<isaacj87> david__: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/cairo-dock/
<Pici> s0u][ight: supybot, see http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> s0u][ight, What were you wanting to know?
<isaacj87> david__: you can find the deb there
<JC_Denton_> Where should I go to get help with fixing apt?
<david__> isaacj87: exactly, do i need to install cairo dock and also plugins or only the first one?
<JonaTh> noob question: where can I find the Firefox installation directory?
<JonaTh> on gutsy...
<isaacj87> david__: install cairo-dock first...than the plugins
<frank_> !fixapt | JC_Denton_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<david__> what are the plugins for?
<nictimju> JonaTh: try /usr/bin or do a whereis firefox
<mzuverink> How does the cairo-dock compare to the AWM?
<abstrak>  Hi all, i googleize a lot but cannot find a resolution for my problem : PCTV 310i remote don't want to work ! Anybody want to help me ?
<Omlette> JonaTh: do you mean the directory for the FF binary, or the directory for the user setting?
<frank_> !aptfix | JC_Denton_
<ubotu> JC_Denton_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, Here is a tutorial.. and some pics if you are interested.. http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cairo-dock?s=cairo%20dock
<JonaTh> user setting
<JonaTh> omlette
<isaacj87> david__: not sure. but my guess is extra stuff like battery monitor, weather...stuff like that
<Omlette> That would be inside your home folder.
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, you are very helpfull
<david__> isaacj87: thanks to you also
<Omlette> ~/.mozilla
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, Only sometimes  :)
<Omlette> you might have to enable viewing of hidden files to see it.
<eatatjoes> hey i'm having a problem: i installed ubuntu on my external hd (firewire) i have the ext hd divided into 3 partitions. so i installed it on the 3rd partition. when i boot it gives me error 21. so i booted from live cd and then did the sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1 then it said hd1,5 so i did root (hd1,5) then i did setup (hd0) and i still get error 21 (i have xp installed on the main...
<eatatjoes> ...hd)... any ideas?
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: you where today
<isaacj87> mzuverink: try both! it wouldn't hurt
<JonaTh> Omlette: Thanks.
<[FT]Alex> does anyone know why I can't see my windows workgroup from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> [FT]Alex, HAve you setup samba?
<ThRixXx> Jack_Sparrow
<abstrak> Anybody know when the "alsa update breaks kernel ABI" bug will be resolved ?
<JC_Denton_> frank_ thanks but that didn't fix it. It keeps crashing on trying to remove packages which are dependent on mono which I'm trying to reinstall
<ThRixXx> It still doesn't work :9
<backtracker> hi, I want to add some graphic style to my Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<backtracker> dunno if openbox do that
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, NOt sure if you need to restart to get that to work or not.. did you or not
<david__> backtracker: try cairo dock, ;-)
<djm62> can anyone help me set up empathy to connect to freenode? I get a connection error (ubuntu 7.10)
<backtracker> cairo dock?
<Omlette> Graphic style?
<backtracker> Omlette: can't understand?
<ThRixXx> ill quickly restart :p
<david__> backtracker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<backtracker> david__: thanks
<[FT]Alex> Jack_Sparrow - I think samba is set up. let me run through everything again and see if it helps
<isaacj87> david__: how are you liking it?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, Did you look at those pics to see if that is what you had ion mind
<david__> backtracker: i just got helped on that one, dont thanks me, but Jack_Sparrow and isaacj87
<mzuverink> I have a Hauppauge 150 pvr, It there a how to to get it working with myth?
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: yes it was the right one, its great
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<mzuverink> rather tv card
<karmelek> Hello! I have a question: i want to have an launcher which could run gnome-terminal with 2 tabs and a different program in each tab - how to do it?
<mzuverink> it sats the drivers itv something and they are installed
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: just one problem, how do i launch it?
<teo_> quarsaw, i fix the problem but now i dont have the windows border :S its only displayed when i run compiz in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> mzuverink, I think myth has their own room, but I may also have a tutorial if you need one
<teo_> ?
<backtracker> david__: isn't in apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, I made a launcher for the taskbar...
<mzuverink> Jack_Sparrow, that would be great!
<protein333> Can anybody tell my what it says when you rightclick on my nickname, eg: user@user.net???
<david__> backtracker: the libs are, but you need to download the 2 debs manually
<backtracker> mmkay
<eatatjoes> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<david__> Jack_Sparrow: what would the command be?
 * abstrak want to know a channel where I can ask for Pinnacle PCTV remote controller problem resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, make launcher for the upper taskbar, (Which I auto hide) and have cairo-dock as the command, you can also see this link for adding it to startup..
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<isaacj87> david__: you're trying to run cairo?
<david__> isaacj87: yes, i think i need to run cairo-dock in terminal
<[FT]Alex> does anyone have a guide for setting up samba in gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, from terminal  type cairo-dock
<VeNoM-work> [FT]Alex, yes
<filthpig> eatatjoes, a bit more specific, please? Installing ubuntu is about as hard as eating cake :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mzuverink, one more sec
<isaacj87> david__: no, just press alt+f2
<VeNoM-work> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking-introduction.html
<dakira> a question: if a package in hardy universe gets a new release in the next couple of days.. is there any way to get this into hardy?
<ThRixXx> Jack, I reastarted and did everything
<isaacj87> david__: then type: cairo-dock
<eatatjoes> hey i'm having a problem: i installed ubuntu on my external hd (firewire) i have the ext hd divided into 3 partitions. so i installed it on the 3rd partition. when i boot it gives me error 21. so i booted from live cd and then did the sudo grub then find /boot/grub/stage1 then it said hd1,5 so i did root (hd1,5) then i did setup (hd0) and i still get error 21 (i have xp installed on the main...
<eatatjoes> ...hd)... any ideas?
<mzuverink> david,_try easylinux.info
<david__> perfect
<ThRixXx> But it sttill doesn't work
<[FT]Alex> thanks, VeNoM-work
<isaacj87> david__: well you could run it from terminal if you want ;)
<VeNoM-work> np. I was actually looking at that now, lol
<ThRixXx> The printer is picked up by ubuntu tho
<VeNoM-work> what are you needing samba for?
<Jack_Sparrow> mzuverink, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend                is one of many
<backtracker> david__: check at the .deb packages ==> https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<backtracker> when you click at .deb
<backtracker> :S
<david__> isaacj87 or Jack_Sparrowwould you know why i get a black background?
<abstrak> Anybody have a PCTV 310i with a working remote controller ?
<mzuverink> Jack_Sparrow, thank you kind person
<[FT]Alex> VeNoM-work - I'm trying to access my windows workgroup from ubuntu and it just doesn't want to work
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<VeNoM-work> [FT]Alex, have you enabled windows networking?
<isaacj87> Jack_Sparrow: does cairo-dock need composite support?
<Jack_Sparrow> david__, black background behind the dock?
<david__> exactly
<isaacj87> david__: are you running compiz?
<frank_> mzuverink: what is the problem with your pvr-150?
<prashant> how to change brightness of video
<Jack_Sparrow> isaacj87, I dont think so, but I do use effects here
<david__> mmh, i disabled desktop effects
<eatatjoes> filthpig: any ideas?
<carrera> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu doesn't recognize my RAID 0?
<prashant> how to change brightness of video
<VeNoM-work> [FT]Alex, Samba is not necessary to:
<VeNoM-work> Access shared folders, drives and printers on a Windows computer (that is, act as a client with Windows servers), you only need a smbfs plugin. See MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<isaacj87> david__: i thought cairo-dock needed compiz to be running
<david__> i will turn it on now and retry
<VeNoM-work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<prashant> how to change brightness of video
<carrera> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu doesn't recognize my RAID 0? Fedora has no problems
<mzuverink> Frankits on a desktop and I can seem to get the frontend to connect to the backend it days all the interfaces to the device are used
<david__> k, i put effects to normal and it works great
<backtracker> david__: check at the .deb packages ==> https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<mzuverink> Frank,^^^
<backtracker> :S
<isaacj87> david__: cool :)
<Tommaatti> Does someone know if it is possible to add the xorg Option "DontZap" "yes" to debian database from the console directly?
<carrera> can anyone tell me why Ubuntu doesn't recognize my RAID 0? Fedora has no problems
<paulo-falcao> have no sound after upgrade to hardy, can anyone help
<paulo-falcao> ?
<ThRixXx> Jack_Sparrow
<david__> backtracker: get the latest version
<Pici> paulo-falcao: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<filthpig> eatatjoes, hw, not sure about that one.. I'd prefer an internal disk install than on an ext hdd, but it shouldn't be a problem either.. sorry bout that.. tried googling it?
<Jack_Sparrow> paulo-falcao, Ask in #Ubuntu+1
<ThRixXx> It still doesn't work, any other suggestions?
<paulo-falcao> join #Ubuntu+1
<prashant> how to change brightness , contrass of video
<filthpig> !raid | carrera
<ubotu> carrera: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<prashant> how to change brightness , contrass of video
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Several things came up on that printer when I gogled your printer and ubuntu
<eatatjoes> filthpig: yeah, i was asking NinjaPlimsoles  earlier but he must be busy, also, any idea on how to mount the other disks (main hds?) they said "unable to mount" (im in live session) on ubuntu
<prashant> how to change brightness , contrass of video
<frank_> mzuverink: when you start the frontend and hit watch tv, it says it can't connect to the backend?
<david__> Jack_Sparrow and isaacj87 this is exactly what i was looking for, i would like to tahnks you two again. The channel needs more people like you
<carrera> thanks filthpig
<ThRixXx> I know, it all gives me the same thin
<isaacj87> david__: no problem! enjoy :)
<prashant> david
<prashant> how to change brightness , contrass of video
<ThRixXx> I followd them and edited the file.
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, whats up?
<VeNoM-work> prashant, see monitor
<mzuverink> frank_yes
<carrera> filthpig, I forgot to say Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't recognize my RAID 0 at installation time
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  okay i tried that and still no prevail
<prashant> what see monitor
<eatatjoes> now it doesnt automatically boot to windows but error 21
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, then something you did prior to that may have messed things up.. sorry but I dont have any suggestions
<VeNoM-work> prashant, adjust the settings on your monitor
<eatatjoes> and another weird thing is that it shows the disk (where i installed ubuntu but doesnt show any other disks (my 2 other partitions on the external or my main hd, it says they are unable to mount, and gives instructions on a force mount)
<prashant> how
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, how are your hard disks configured?
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Are you using the live cd or the alt
<ThRixXx> ;/
<ThRixXx> Thanks
<VeNoM-work> through the menu. it's all hardware.
<frank_> mzuverink: is the backend on the same computer and how did you setup mythtv?
<prashant> venom ........ how
<eatatjoes> ntfs?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, not sure
<prashant> venom ........ how
<david__> i will go now, i need to study this new eye candy
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, Think back about what else you tried that may have added to the problem
<david__> tahnks and bye
<prashant> venom ........ how
<VeNoM-work> it depends on your monitor
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, 1 sata drive, a raid, ide?
<bobf> We have started a religion that is, unfortunately, not related to Ubuntu. Gokee2 seems to be our God. We worship in #prog.
<mzuverink> frank_default settings
<eatatjoes> internal ide
<prashant> venom ........ how
<eatatjoes> and external ide
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, Does it boot to a gui desktop with an icon for installing
<VeNoM-work> prashant, it depends on your monitor
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, i downloaded both the Desktop and Server, but both failed to recognize my RAID
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, i cant see what the problem is, it just boots straight to windows?
<frank_> mzuverink: try  sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend restart
<hischild> bazhang, you're awesome <3 tnx
<mzuverink> ok
<filthpig> eatatjoes, huh.. There's something far at the back of my mind concerning that.. What do you do to mount them?
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, I think it did boot to a GUI, that's what i was trying to remember
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  no when i did the root and setup thing it now gives error 21 instead of booting directly into windows
<hischild> !helpersnack | bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> carrera, I dont mess with raid any more these days.. but I seem to remember you had to use the alternatecd
<ubotu> bazhang: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eatatjoes> filthpig:  i dunno?
<mzuverink> fran_im not on that machine now, i am at work, but i loogeg this and will try it
<carrera> Jack_Sparrow, ah... what's the alernate CD then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ThRixXx> yay
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, success?
<ThRixXx> there was  a program i needed to install!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carrera> thanks Mr. Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ThRixXx> Jack I owe u one man!!! <3 :p
<J_J> ik kan het niet meer volgen allemaal.
<ThRixXx> chrz!! greets here from SA
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx, any time.. glad to help
<VeNoM-work> if I want to change dir in terminal to desktop i just type cd ~/desktop right?
<Jack_Sparrow> VeNoM-work, Cap D
<frank_> VeNoM-work: Desktop
<windvogel> Hello everybody!
<marx2k> VeNoM-work yes
<havenless> k, just how in the world does one get spdif output working with intel HDA ALC880 audio anyways? is it even possible?
<NinjaPlimsoles> VeNoM-work, Linux is case sensitive
<VeNoM-work> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<havenless> thanks, looking
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles or filthpig any ideas?
<allos_nerelin> 	
<allos_nerelin> I am open to the editor, as the data unless I wrote it?
<Jack_Sparrow> havenless, See also the #Alsa channel
<frank_> mzuverink: join   #ubuntu-mythtv   when you can ;-)
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, so you have 1 internal HDD on IDE channel 1 and an external drive?
<eatatjoes> yes
<qzio> ok, i dont know here to ask, but anways: i have a small c-program that runs system("script.sh"); and script.sh runs whoami; the c-program i chmodded +s and owned by me. if i do sudo -u www-data ./c-program i get "www-data" not my username
<eatatjoes> (laptop)
<fibres> Hey all
<eatatjoes> external is connected via firewire
<qzio> have I unsterstood this with setting the S bit wrong?
<Seb962> Hey guys whenever I'm trying to boot up ubuntu I get "/dev/disk/dyuvid/73e30d0-9b6d-449db-bbgf-f80cf-ed28c32 does not exist, dropping to a shell, and get to a busybox shell... Any ideas?
<eatatjoes> and partitioned into 3 sections
<bloody`> hey guys. im running xubuntu, newest version, and it randomly freezes on me, to the point i need to hard reboot my laptop :(. does it both in xubuntu and regular ubuntu, seperate installs.
<Jack_Sparrow> qzio, You might want to look into the C programming channel
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, when you reply to me, type my name at the beginning so i know your talking to me, all users do this
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  sorry
<qzio> Jack_Sparrow: thanks..
<fibres> Right I got a strange problem. Im using ubuntu server with a samba share to some windows machine. The machines can create files on the share, however after 48hrs have passed those files cannot be edited or deleted.
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, no problem, just in case you thought i was ignoring you :P
<bloody`> hey guys. im running xubuntu, newest version, and it randomly freezes on me, to the point i need to hard reboot my laptop :(. does it both in xubuntu and regular ubuntu, seperate installs.
<Jack_Sparrow> bloody`, Which version?
<allos_nerelin> "Sudo vim / etc / xinetd.d / ircd" I am open to the editor, wrote data in this file, except as what I wrote on it?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, so you followed my instructions and its giving an error 21?
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  correct
<bloody`> 7.10
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles: im in ubuntu live and it didnt mount my other drives (not sure if that mattered)
<Jack_Sparrow> bloody`, Please provide hardware info
<demonspork> how do I mount a folder from a remote web server in a local folder on my ubuntu system?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, try this method instead: boot the ubuntu live CD, 'sudo su' then 'fdisk -l' find the linux partition/hd
<Repentinus> Can someone recommend virtual machine for ubuntu?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, then do 'grub-install /dev/hdx' x being your hard drive number
<Jack_Sparrow> Repentinus, vbox
<havenless> to install ubuntu into, or to run other OSes onto ubuntu?
<VeNoM-work> what does the sudo do?
<NinjaPlimsoles> VeNoM-work, sudo grants superuser access
<Repentinus> Jack, would you be so nice to give me link for download?
<VeNoM-work> so it's like su in other distros NinjaPlimsoles?
<Repentinus> Run other OSes on Ubuntu
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  can we pm so i can send u what the fdisk -l said?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vbox
<ubotu> Package vbox does not exist in gutsy
<fibres> VeNoM-work, No it only runs the command that follows it as superuser
<bloody`> jack: its a trendnet tew , onboard on a dell ml3706
<Jack_Sparrow> Repentinus, vbox has a channel here
<VeNoM-work> ahh, thanks fibres
<jokeras> hi
<chadse> since i got the wine update yesterday it has been running wineserver at 100% CPU and will not allow me to kill it.  Any suggestions ?
<fibres> VeNoM-work, nw
<ceil420> uhm... why would sysinfo tell me i have debian lenny/sid when i'm on ubuntu gutsy? :o
<bloody`> lol
<eatatjoes> NinjaPlimsoles:  it says unregistered cannot pm
<jokeras> anyone speak french here ?
<Seb962> Ceil420, Ubuntu is based in Debian, as far as I know.
<aghachi> any1 now a cool list of repositories
<LukeL> !fr
<VeNoM-work> eatatjoes, you must register :)
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bloody`> francais?
<aghachi> or wher i can read a lsit of apps and stuff
<chadse> sudo killall
<NinjaPlimsoles> VeNoM-work, su is user substitution, so if you do sudo su it will sudo you without prompting a password, and then convert your term session into superuser
<chadse> oops
<jokeras> ok thanks a lot
<jokeras> oui
<ceil420> Seb962, when i had Feisty, it told me so. this is the first time i've looked at it since upgrading to Gutsy, and now it thinks i'm on debian :o
<marx2k> Can anyone recommend a good XBox or Playstation2 to PC joystick converter for Linux? (USB)
<Seb962> Ceil420: Ouch lol. Is that causing any kind of concern, though?
<VeNoM-work> NinjaPlimsoles, I'm not sure what that means to me
<fibres> Right I got a strange problem. Im using ubuntu server with a samba share to some windows machine. The machines can create files on the share, however after 48hrs have passed those files cannot be edited or deleted.
<eatatjoes> VeNoM-work:  it keeps saying erroranoues nick
<VeNoM-work> fibres, have you installed smbfs?
<VeNoM-work> I've heard that has been an issue
<ceil420> Seb962, not particularly. it amuses me more than anything. I was just surprised to see the Debian logo there instead of Ubuntu lol
<chadse> Anyone know why wineserver is running at 100% CPU with no wine apps open ?
<backtracker> At the installation process of Cairo Dock I have this instruction --> Download and decompress the source .tar.bz2, move to the newly created directory (cd opt/cairo-dock/cairo-dock) and type:
<Seb962> Ceil420: A conspiracy, in my opinion.
<gotgnu> how do I switch totem to x11 rendering ???
<backtracker> what does it mean
<Repentinus> Thank you and bye bye.
<ceil420> :p
<krazed> danand: You there?
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes, /msg nickserv register <password>
<fibres> VeNoM-work, not sure Its a ext3 formatted partition I believe
<mrpoundsign> ok, I have been looking, but there is no clear, simple guide I can find to fix the uuids of your drives changing and causing you not be able to boot. They say useful-sounding things like "edit your grub config" -- but it doesnt say how to identify which of the 3 uuids, that show up in dev is your partition, or how to edit the file without vi. :) any help? Or a link to a useful recovery guide?
<Jack_Sparrow> ceil420, Did you add a Debian repo to your sources for something you wanted to load?
<fibres> I did an apt-get install samba I think
<dgjones> ceil420, sysinfo on mine also says lenny/sid, all this has ever had on it is ubuntu
<VeNoM-work> I've been doing some research on samba, let me see if I can find some of those links fibres
<Seb962> mrpoundsign I found this i. :) any help? Or a link to a useful recovery guide?
<Seb962> <Jack_Sparrow> ceil420, Did you add a Debian repo to your sources for something you wanted to load?
<Seb962> Lol, sorry.
<ceil420> dgjones, weird :o
 * ceil420 looks at sources.list
<Seb962> I found this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679139
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpoundsign, for editors you can sudo nano...  for uuid of a partition that is easy as well.. one sec
<Devourer> What the package name for the VMWare player?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Cluebuntu: Captain Sanders, in the server hall, with a 1.5m patch cable
<fibres> VeNoM-work, Thanks this is causing real problems as it is a production server at a community based radio station on their main studio system
<krazed> Anyone -- I've installed fluxbox, but when I run and try to use it, I get nothing on right click. Any ideas?
<ceil420> Seb962, everything's from ubuntu.com
<Seb962> Ceil420: I apologize I pasted the wrong thing :)
<Seb962> Brb.
<VeNoM-work> fibres, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<VeNoM-work> I don't know if that will help you]
<SR71-Blackbird> is it possible to download an older release from apt-get
<bloody`> ew, smb
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpoundsign, sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7       select partition of your choice
<VeNoM-work> you need to make sure that you've installed the smbfs IIRC
<XceII> I just put a new vid card in, (geforce 7200) and it wont boot, tried xorg, it says xserver is not installed, what can I do?
<VeNoM-work> install xserver?
<magnetron> fibres: don't use smbfs, use cifs instead
<XceII> how
<VeNoM-work> oh right. yeah, cifs is better
<Jack_Sparrow> XceII, recovery mode  at cli  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VeNoM-work> fibres, this is a better link
<VeNoM-work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<XceII> it tried it comes back (xserver is not installed, again
<marx2k> I always use cifs... smbfs is buggy and inconsistent
<fibres> Ok any guides on installing cifs?
<VeNoM-work> fibres, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<marx2k> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> XceII, Something more than changing the video card has happened.
<mrpoundsign> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpoundsign, np
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, check your PM's
<marx2k> fibres: google: "site:ubuntuforums.org cifs howto"
<XceII> jack-sparrow: when using on board graphics, it works
<XceII> and kubuntu picked it up no problem
<mrpoundsign> Jack_Sparrow: ok, in my fancy pant initramfs, there is no vol_id or sudo.
<mrpoundsign> Jack_Sparrow: or nano, or anthing useful. :)
<dgjones> ceil420, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysinfo/+bug/121068
<XceII> ill try that again jack, thanks for the help
<fr0nk_> hi :) how can i add users to samba? and: is there a gui? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpoundsign, arrgh..  No tools, no fix..
<richard__> howdy, could anyone "remind"me how to check which kernel (and architecture) I have?:)
<VeNoM-work> fibres, you can also check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473&highlight=cifs+samba+share
<fr0nk_> i tried smb<tab> but there isn't any suitable app
<fibres> VeNoM-work, Thanks but im using a linux machine as a fiel server for a windows network. It is a linux smb share which im connecting to from a windows machine
<richard__> using the command line
<VeNoM-work> fibres, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<havenless> fibres: i hope to try that soon :)
<marx2k> fibres: cifs works as smb shares
<ceil420> dgjones, heh thanks :)
<fr0nk_> and i don't want that samba users are system users :)
<Jack_Sparrow> richard__, uname -a
<havenless> just gotta get that sound working first
<VeNoM-work> er sorry fibers
<richard__> thanks, captain!
<VeNoM-work> I was trying to send that to someone else
<VeNoM-work> fr0nk_, use the link above
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ceil420> dgjones, i figured it was something to do with Gutsy itself and not something else i installed, cos i haven't installed much else :p
<marx2k> !Screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mrpoundsign> Jack_Sparrow: so, when people made the decision to use these uuids -- were they aware that they randomly change? Does linux use a new algorythm for generating ids every 2 months or do? I had the same problem upgrading my desktop machine -- same HDD, but the uuid changed.
<ceil420> but unlike that bug report, i get the Debian logo instead of the Ubuntu one :p
<dgjones> ceil420, i do get the ubuntu logo :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpoundsign, uuid's are a double edge sword, they fix some things but cause other problems.  They dont randomly change.  But editing or adding partitions does cause us grief
<ceil420> dgjones, http://ceil.is-a-geek.org/temp/sysinfo.png
<ceil420> :p
<bcardarella> Is it normal for Xorg to be using up to 80% of my CPU when running an Adobe Flash movie?
<willy_> bonsoir a tous; est ce que quelqu'un connait bien dotclear ?
<chadse> can someone help me with a wineserver issue?  its taking 100% of my CPU, but i have no wine apps open and I cannot kill the process.
<MaNsOnR> good evening
<Jack_Sparrow> chadse, try #Winehq
<chadse> its dead over there, but ill try again
<mrpoundsign> Jack_Sparrow: ok, fixed it in the grub boot (once) -- will try the fancy tool to fix. :) and I much prefer sd[*]
<impulse32> willy_: essaie #ubuntu-fr
<magnetron> !fr | willy_
<ubotu> willy_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gotgnu> how do I switch totem to x11 rendering ???
<willy_> merci j'y vais
<Ward1983> i currently have vista inatalled on 1 partition of a raid0 array on the Intel ICH8R controller of my asus p5b deluxe, now i want to install ubuntu 7.10 on the other partition of the raid0 array, whats the best way to do this? i installed ubuntu several times but never with raid (i have a new system)
<willy_> join /ubuntu-fr
<DisSha> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adamb> open up 3 firefox tabs and my x restarts, firefox blows
<hdevalence> is there a way to throttle update-manager?
<Ward1983> lol flood? its my story / question...
<chadse> adamb:  i have about 20 FF3 windows open right now ... maybe your machine
<adamb> chadse: no happens on every person is the office.
<adamb> to test, open up 4 random myspace pages, and your firefox will crash, or x will restart on its own.
<macogw> hdevalence: cpu usage or download rates?
<hdevalence> macogw: download rates
<macogw> hdevalence: oh umm yes, look up network shaping
<Jack_Sparrow> adamb, link 4 pages for me
<bloody`> hey guys. im running xubuntu, newest version, and it randomly freezes on me, to the point i need to hard reboot my laptop :(. does it both in xubuntu and regular ubuntu, seperate installs.
<hdevalence> macogw: I have conrol over only my machine though
<hdevalence> not the router
<chadse> adamb:  very strange ... 4 linux boxes here in front of me ... i dont have that issue at all .. are you on FF3B3 ?
<Downsay> could someone answer some very basic questions for me with Linux, please?
<macogw> hdevalence: should still be a way i think...
<adamb> not strange, it happens to everyone in office, lol
<adamb> we all run diff linux versions of ubuntu/kubuntu
<[FT]Alex> depends on the myspace page you're loading, probably :p
<Downsay> I'm interested in getting Linux, Mint...is it a good OS and how do I boot from a CD?
<Downsay> I realize this is for Ubuntu, which I am currently using, but I have no idea where to turn for some guidance
<macogw> adamb: ive got 4 myspace pages open, no issues for me
<adamb> Jack_Sparrow: any random myspace pages... it chokes up on the ones with loading all that crap, like images, js, embded songs/vidoeos..
<drc> adamb, maybe The Boss has decided that going to MySpace during business hours is Not A Good Idea?
<macogw> adamb: try installing noscript on them
<NinjaPlimsoles> Downsay, i would recommend joining Linux Mint's IRC room for those kinds of questions :)
<Ward1983> i currently have windows inatalled on 1 partition of a raid0 array on the Intel ICH8R controller of my asus p5b deluxe, now i want to install ubuntu 7.10 on the other partition of the raid0 array, whats the best way to do this? i installed ubuntu (including multiboot) several times but never with raid (i have recently bought a new system)
<adamb> drc: I am the boss
<Downsay> ok, which is where?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Mint has little support
<chadse> adamb:  how did you do these FF installs  and did you have FF2 installed before ?
<Downsay> I'm really a newbie with all this stuff
<Downsay> all I need is pointing in the correct direction
<Downsay> and thank you for the help!
<adamb> noscript?
<danand> Downsay - check your machine can boot from CD by checking in the bios. the cdrom should be before the hard disk in the boot order.
<NWH_Ed> Ok I have a big problem
<adamb> default ff installs
<Downsay> thanks danand
<danand> Downsay - then just pop the cd in the drive and start the machine
<Downsay> does anyone know what the server is for mint's help?
<NWH_Ed> It says that my Ubuntu File System is read only, I have installed Ubuntu
<marx2k> wow.... screen is NICE.
<chadse> how did you install FF3 though ... via apt or via compile ?
<Downsay> k, danand, you've been a huge help
<Downsay> I'm going to go ahead and do that
<Downsay> thanks a lot!
<danand> Downsay - read all the install info before you do that though
<Downsay> ok
<Downsay> :P
<adamb> who said I had ff3?
<Downsay> then maybe I should stay here
<Downsay> lol
<danand> Downsay - luck
<danand> Downsay - ubuntu is better :P
<NWH_Ed> ubuntu is the bets
<NWH_Ed> *best
<vlt> Hello. What do I need to create a tap device for using with qemu?
<chadse> sorry i misread an earlier post ... i havent used FF2 in months ...
<adamb> there ff goes with the graying out.. rolls his eyes...
<marx2k> NWH_Ed depends on your needs
<max_> Could someone help me? I'm having an issue with sound.
<adamb> also with google toolbar, ff crashes after 3 windows open... you can test that..
<Downsay> danand, pm, please
<chadse> do you notice the issue on js pages .. or pages with embeded video .... what happens if you just open 4 pages of google.com
<marx2k> Use Opera :)
<NWH_Ed> My ubuntu install is saying that it is a Read Only File System
<danand> max_ - if thats an intel card that uses the snd-hda-intel driver then NO :P
<marx2k> NWH_Ed: Are you currently running the LiveCD or something?
<adamb> no its just pages with lots of embeded crap..
<jim> !info alsa-firmware
<ubotu> Package alsa-firmware does not exist in gutsy
<danand> Downsay - ok
<abstrak> it's possible to install ubuntu server from internet without burning a CD ?
<adamb> i can open 20 with pages thats not doing anything..
<yeonhoo_> hello
<max_> danand ... it is an Intel card ... but why wont it work?
<marx2k> abstrak: I dont know if there's a network install for Ubuntu
<NWH_Ed> I install ubuntu a while back, mark
<max_> It works, but not in apps like Wine.
<macogw> adamb: noscript might make it work ok
<macogw> adamb: no js or flash will run on its own.  user has to allow it
<chadse> adamb ... your problem sounds like a plugin issue then and not FF ... do an about:plugins and make sure there is a plugin listed for Java and for the media types ... esp flash
<max_> You see, sometimes the sound works in programs like wine, sometimes it doesnt.
<jim> abstrak: what's said server running now?
<Downsay> danand, can you see my msg?
<yeonhoo_> I have installed a program from source and i want to remove this program but i dont know since its not a package
<macogw> adamb: but maybe upgrading to ff3 would be a good idea.  ff3 is not the mem hog the old ones were
<marx2k> abstrak: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<yeonhoo_> i cant either remove using "apt-get remove xxxxx"
<Downsay> how do I type directly to someone in Xchat like danand is doing?
<bthornton> I'm browsing through the "Add/Remove Applications" app, and I'm seeing two "NVidia binary X.Ord driver"s... one by that name, and one that says ('new' driver). The descriptions are the same. What's the difference?
<adamb> noscript is a package a ff addon, or?
<danand> max_ - oh no - if you search the forums there is help available - just that i've seen _alot_ of people have problems with those cards
<yeonhoo_> cmoputer does not find
<Jack_Sparrow> !install | abstrak
<ubotu> abstrak: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<macogw> Downsay: /msg <nickname> <message>
<Downsay> ty very much
<marx2k> yeonhoo: you need to remove where it installed to
<yeonhoo_> how can i remove a program that i install from source code???
<yeonhoo_> ah..
<jim> yeonhoo_: that's on you
<NinjaPlimsoles> jim, no it isnt
<danand> Downsay - if your not registered with Nickserv i don't think you can pm :(
<marx2k> yeonhoo: Look for the firectory it installed to
<Downsay> I used to be registered...hrm
<Ward1983> how do i install ubuntu on a partition of my raid0 array on a * Set by Seveas on Fri Feb 01 00:59:44
<Ward1983> <Ward1983> ik heb momenteel vista op mijn pc staan op een van men 2 partities van men raid0 array op men asus p5b deluxe moederbordje (op de Intel ICH8R chip), nu zou ik graag ubuntu 7.10 op de andere partitie installeren en multibooten, heb ubuntu al een aantal keer geinstalleerd maar nog nooit met raid, hoe kan ik dit best doen?
<Ward1983> <Ward1983> tzijn trouwens 2 raptors :D
<Ward1983> * Petrov (n=Petrov@138.116-245-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be) has joined #ubuntu-nl
<Downsay> strange
<Ward1983> * fransman (n=frans@a80-127-14-241.adsl.xs4all.nl) has joined #ubuntu-nl
<FloodBot3> Ward1983: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NinjaPlimsoles> yeonhoo_, do you still have the directory where you compiled it?
<Ward1983> <fransman> Wordt er al ergens over een Hardy Heron release party geschreven?
<Jack_Sparrow> yeonhoo_,  Look into make uninstall
<Downsay> how to register?
<danand> flood =O
<yeonhoo_> NinjaPlimsoles,  yes i think i have
<redneck> ////////////////////////
<yeonhoo_> NinjaPlimsoles,  im not sure about that
<Jack_Sparrow> redneck, Please dont do that
<marx2k> Also, for future source compiling, you can always make a deb of your made binaries using.. uh... damn, forgot the name of the app... is it 'makeinstall'?
<abstrak> i'm on hardy and want to get back on gusty... what's the better way ... my system is well configured now... a lot of time !
<NinjaPlimsoles> yeonhoo_, cd to that directory and type make uninstall
<danand> Downsay - do you want to go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss?
<Downsay> yes
<redneck> sorry Jack.. just tested this thing
<danand> Downsay - k, see you in there
<yeonhoo_> NinjaPlimsoles,  ok i try
<marx2k>  checkinstall                                                           - installation tracker
<||COSTA||> is there anyone here who could help to syncronize a pocket pc with ubuntu?
<marx2k> yeonhoo: look at the package called checkinstall
<marx2k> !Checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Ward1983> sorry about that, accidentally cut a piece of irc channel
<Ward1983> i meant to paste something else
<NinjaPlimsoles> marx2k, hes trying to UNINSTALL not make a .deb, please dont topic jump
<marx2k> NinjaPlimsoles: read above. I said "in the future, use..."
<abstrak> i'm on hardy and want to get back on gusty... what's the better, simple and faster way ?
<Jack_Sparrow> abstrak, You cant downgrade
<marx2k> you cant really downgrade
<jim> NinjaPlimsoles: one way to uninstall is for him to find out everything make install did, and remove what it placed
<abstrak> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> abstrak, Insert Gutsy CD and hit install
<abstrak> i have to reinstall
<mrpoundsign> Jack_Sparrow: alright, I am booted, and that command spits out the ID -- which is great, but how do I fix my booting issue? What /file/ do I need to edit/add that to?
<marx2k> I hope you created a seperate /home partition ;)
<abstrak> what's the big differences between desktop and server version ?
<abstrak> of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpoundsign, Not sure if you are looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst  or /etc/fstab
<methods> where are keyboard button actions mapped for special laptop keys ?
<ifireball> abstrak: the GUI
<marx2k> I thought server version was CLI only
<reflexivu> somebody with experience with hidden partitions, laptops and installing ubuntu prv me
<reflexivu> pls pls
<Ward1983> how can i install ubuntu 7.10 on a partition of my raid0 array, working with a intel ICH8R
<marx2k> reflexivu just ask in the channel
<NinjaPlimsoles> jim, yeah but thats very arduous :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jim> abstrak: if you didn't make a separate /home, you can do that if you have some unpartitioned space... it would be a good thing for you to do that before reinstalling if you have stuff in /home you want to keep
<magnetron> hi! using transmission, i know there are 2000+ seeders available for a torrent. but transmission is only connected 50 of them. i'm using ~5% of my bandwidth. how can i increase the number of seeders i DL from?
<abstrak> yep ...
<marx2k> how many screen sessions can I have open at once?!
<bastid_raZor> during the update from 7.04 to 7.10 my custom motd was lost.. if i'm to replace it with a new one i put that in /etc/ or in /var/run/?
<[FT]Alex> magnetron - tried forwarding the ports on your router?
<reflexivu> marx> what channel? :|
<jim> NinjaPlimsoles: it might be his only choice... make uninstall may or may not work if it even exists for the thing he installed
<marx2k> reflexivu this one
<methods> i mean for FN keyboard shortcuts
<Yasumoto> Does anyone have a tutorial to set up a mail server they really like, by any chance?
<marx2k> !Sendmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> !Mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<magnetron> [FT]Alex: i'm seeding twice as much as i download
<marx2k> blah
<methods> !Keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<l3dx> is it possible to resize windows partitions in the ubuntu installation process?
<Flare183> !msgthebot | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> l3dx, yes
<magnetron> marx2k: the ubuntu server guide mentions how to set up a mail server
<yacc> Just curiously, how to describe to a newbie where to find vino in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> l3dx, Strongly suggest you defrag twice first though
<[FT]Alex> magnetron - sounds like a port forwarding problem. are you using a router?
<methods> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Yasumoto> marx2k: thanks
<Yasumoto> magnetron: really? is that on the wiki?
<methods> i'm talking about FN key shortcuts
<`David> at the rate i'm here i should just stay here lol
<magnetron> [FT]Alex: i have direct access, no router.
<abstrak> i want to make my desktop pc a server (web, mail, ssh) and a mythtv backend and frontend... I want compiz to ... what's the best distro choice for all that?
<magnetron> Yasumoto: yes
<`David> i need some help finding drivers for my broadcom 56k modem for ubuntu
<reflexivu> ok... i have an aspire 5102WLMi acer notebook... my internal hdd is split into 3 partitions, from which two are normal usuable windows partitions, and the las one is hidden, fore recovery etc
<redneck> could some Ubuntuspecialist tell me how to configure the fan button? my laptop is FSC Amilo Li1718
<jim> is there an alsa-firmware package installable on ubuntu? I would like to port it to debian
<[FT]Alex> magnetron - what are you downloading? is it on a private tracker you don't have access to? watch out for moviex
<`David> i need some help finding drivers for my broadcom 56k modem for ubuntu
<magnetron> [FT]Alex: private tracker
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, Probably a softmodem ugh.. good luck
<magnetron> [FT]Alex: this is on a public tracker
<`David> it is
<macogw> reflexivu: its probably just hiding from windows.  i dont think they can truly hide
<reflexivu> i wish to instal the ubuntu 7.10 for 64bit amd turion cpu, on an external hdd drive, on usb
<l3dx> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks! :)
<jim> broadcom isn't the most supportive either
<reflexivu> well
<windvogel> abstrak: you shouldn't use a desktop for server purpose...
<`David> broadcom BCM4212 V0.90 56K
<abstrak> why ? security ?
<`David> i cant find ANYTHING
<windvogel> abstrak: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, http://www.debianadmin.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Yasumoto> magnetron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer thanks :D
<tek-ops> Hello all
<reflexivu> the partition holds my licensed windows copy, with all the drivers and license key
<tek-ops> I have a bug report for Ubuntu Dapper LTS 6/06 x64
<tek-ops> but I dont know how to submit it
<reflexivu> so i do not wish to destroy it or render it unusuable when i install ubuntu
<reflexivu> any help?
<abstrak> windvogel:  so ubuntu-server ? debian ? i want a debian based distro ...
<jim> there should be a package called reportbug
<macogw> windvogel: why?
<magnetron> tek-ops: use launchpad please
<reikalusikka>  how do I remove kubuntu desktop(originally ubuntu gnome)
<magnetron> !launchpad | tek-ops
<tek-ops> launchpad?
<ubotu> tek-ops: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<LjL> !bugs | tek-ops
<ubotu> tek-ops: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<reflexivu> anybody :|
<VeNoM> abstrak, ubuntu is pretty user friendly, and also pretty much takes care of all issues for you
<tek-ops> oh right
<tek-ops> hah, i remember being impressed with this when i read up on it
<macogw> windvogel: is it bad to use a desktop as a server?  aside from that thing where they made gutsy's kernel have panics on boot if you put it on non-PAE hardware?
<tek-ops> how did I forgot, sorry, and thanks guys
<lastelement0> hey all, i have a dell inspiron e1505 and my wireless is not working.  i followed the HOWTO on the forums yet that did not fix my wireless issue.
<magnetron> reflexivu: is it windows XP?
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to use OpenVPN in TAP mode with the generic kernel?
<windvogel> abstrak and macogw: because on a server only the services you REALLY NEED should run - nothing else. everything you don't need on a server is a risk
<reflexivu> windows vista
<[FT]Alex> VeNoM - user friendly as ubuntu is, I still can't see my bloody workgroup :p
<reflexivu> really complex recovery system
<windvogel> also the xserver with gnome, kde, xfce or what ever...
<white_eagle> hello, guys when I try to install a deb package it says "Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache)"
<white_eagle> can I fix that?
<filthpig> reflexivu, it would be easier for people to reply if you kept your question on one line
<abstrak> windvogel:  so ubuntu-server + gnome | kde + mythtv + compiz ? can work all together ?
<Goodwill> hey all... any of you have experience with getting IEEE1394 working with a mini-DV?
<bastid_raZor> reflexivu; with all dual boots i've ever encountered you'll need the windows cd to do a repair.. windows puts files all over a partition and some of your system files is likely to be erased if you resize your partition
<`David> any1 help me find a site for drivers?
<magnetron> bastid_raZor: not true
<macogw> read what Goodwill said as "firewire"
<reflexivu> i know, but my wuestion is reallly large :P
<macogw> i think
<reflexivu> so prv would be good
<macogw> yeah
<bastid_raZor> magnetron; with my experience it is. like i stated 'that i've encountered'
<Goodwill> oops sorry macogw
<Kopfgeldjaeger> yay. just got a shell on a client without portforwarding over  remote ssh port forwarding
<jim> reflexivu: got a web site?
<spideylinux> lastelement0: what brand of wireless card do you have?
<macogw> Goodwill: we might be a bunch of techies but normal names are cool too :P
<Goodwill> lol indeed macogw...
<windvogel> abstrak: ANY server plus gnome or kde is a no no
<lastelement0> spideylinux: broadcom
<magnetron> reflexivu: you are advised to make a backup, but in any case i've seen, ubuntu resizes the windows partition just fine
<reflexivu> jim: yeah.. why?
<windvogel> if you give something on the security
<abstrak> windvogel:  ?
<windvogel> or hang on the inet...
<Goodwill> so... Firewire, anyone?
<spideylinux> lastelement0: are you running gutsy?
<jim> reflexivu: good :) put your question there on some page... as you get answers or more questions, add them to the page
<Ward1983> how can i install ubuntu 7.10 on a partition of my raid0 array, working with a intel ICH8R
<yeonhoo_> NinjaPlimsoles,  i know the command to execute the program but i coudnt find the dicrectory
<jim> post url in places like this where you want to try getting help
<magnetron> jim: or he could just ask here
<lastelement0> spideylinux: yes i am.  i had just done a fresh install, i had dual booted with windows and had it working. but with my fresh install it doesnt work
<yeonhoo_> NinjaPlimsoles,  how can i find the installed directory knowing just the command?
<yeonhoo_> NinjaPlimsoles, command to execute that program
<magnetron> !enter | yeonhoo_
<ubotu> yeonhoo_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jim> magnetron: or whatever he wants. I'm just offering him an additional choice he might not have though about
<jim> thought about
<spideylinux> lastelement0: I have a similar laptop and had to use the ndiswrapper to have a stable wireless connection
<filthpig> reflexivu, make a backup of your Windows install and reformat the hard drive...?
<abstrak> windvogel: my uses : a desktop to develop + mythtv 24/24
<white_eagle> hello, guys when I try to install a deb package it says "Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache)"
<spideylinux> lastelement0: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<jim> white_eagle: find out what it needs. install those. try again.
<white_eagle> jim: no, it does that with ANY package
<white_eagle> jim: all dependencies for every package I try are installed
<jim> maybe you're mixing?
<windvogel> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=security+server+kde&btnG=Search
<white_eagle> jim: ?
<jim> what's one dependency you see that most attempted installs complain about?
<filthpig> white_eagle, I think there's a way to install stand-alone deb packs with apt, have you tried that`
<white_eagle> filthpig: I need the newest one
<white_eagle> filthpig: pidgin 2.4.0
<jim> oh, so you are mixing
<white_eagle> I have removed the old one
<white_eagle> first
<jim> you probably have to backport
<yeonhoo_> im trying to remove a program that has been installed from source code. I know a command to execute a program but i dont know how to remove
<yeonhoo_> any idea?
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> I fixed it
<white_eagle> with running apt-get update
<filthpig> white_eagle, as I said, you can install /stand-alone/ debs with apt, and apt will take care of deps
<polter> newest pidgin is available at http://www.getdeb.net/
<white_eagle> polter: yes
<Dial_tone> are the main video encoding apps multi-threaded? I'm wondering if a quad-core is a better deal than OC'ing a core 2 duo box
<white_eagle> polter: I know
<yeonhoo_> im trying to remove a program that has been installed from source code. I know a command to execute a program but i dont know how to remove
<lastelement0> spideylinux: i followed the steps there and that did not work
<Jack_Sparrow> yeonhoo_, You have been given the answer a few times...  INsatalling from outside the repos does have a serious down side
<qxxx> hi world
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, im back :)
<jim> yeonhoo_: find out what it installed, remove all those.
<fibres> How do I find out what version of a particular pices of software im running on ubuntu server?
<Jack_Sparrow> yeonhoo_, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<yeonhoo_> jim,  but i cant find a directory that are installed files
<jim> maybe "make install > install.log 2>&1" will help
<yeonhoo_> Jack_Sparrow,  i installed from source code not from package
<Jack_Sparrow> yeonhoo_, You dont need to know that if you follow the direction
<havenless> ok. i recompiled alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-utils, edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (6stack-digout), tried all the mixer options and all, still no sound (over spdif)...
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles: so should i proceed with the install?
<backtracker> No package 'glitz-glx' found
<havenless> been poking at this for like 2h so far, still no sound :(
<backtracker> when installing the b2.gz
<chickenFuego> fibres: try "dpkg -l | grep name_of_your_software_package
<white_eagle> I love how apt handles packages
<jim> yeonhoo_: then read install.log
<backtracker> the tar2.bz
<prodigel> Hi. I'm trying to compile a rt2561 wifi chipset driver for 2.6.24 kernel (ubuntu 8.04) and I get some errors. the first one is : "error: implicit declaration of function ‘SET_MODULE_OWNER’".
<white_eagle> its way better than yum
<backtracker> any help
<backtracker> ?
<white_eagle> !hardy | prodigel
<ubotu> prodigel: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle,  See also aptitude..
<chickenFuego> fibres, is it what you need?
<white_eagle> prodigel: my guess is thats because hardy isn't really stable yet
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205766
<prodigel> white_eagle: I think it has something to do with the new kernel version, I've compiled it previously with 2.6.20 and it worked
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: what is that for?
<`David> lol someone point me to a site where i can dl drivers for my 56k broadcom modem?
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle, I like apt-get but wanted you to see a better alternative
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> is it possible to build a table of contents in abiword ?
<qxxx> hi! can anyone tell me how can i launch a program automatically after a system start? (like pidgin)..
<joeamined> qxxx: add the program in System>Preferences>Session>Startup Programs
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<qxxx> thanks!!
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Bearcat_work> hey folks. I'm running sourcemage gnu/linux. No one i my distro rooms seems to know the answer to this one. I am trying to get eve running on a 64-bit system. It seems to want a lsb_release. Looking over the web page for that i see a number of large packages. I'm not sure where i can grab that file from. Does anyone know what i speak of?
<qxxx> :)
<XceII> ok Jacc-sparrow, got it running, thanks
<XceII> jack
<[FT]Alex> wah! I just hit windows+r accidentally and it zoomed in! how do I zoom out?
<[FT]Alex> oh nm
<Jack_Sparrow> Bearcat_work, lsb_release -a works in ubuntu if that is what you mean.. it returns the current distro you are running.
<Jack_Sparrow> [FT]Alex, What is the command to unzoom
<qxxx> damn, me too WIn+R, now what?
<VeNoM-work> lol
<[FT]Alex> it's windows+1
<cjae> Ok any ati ppl around, I have great working xorg.conf for a nvidia card and would like to set it up for tv out on an ati carded machine. I should only have to change the driver from nvidia to ati and set the proper pci address eg.  BusID  "PCI:X:X:X" to whatever new machine says and load the proper and edit it for ati modules instead, right?
<[FT]Alex> or 2 or 3 for various zoom levels
<qxxx> cool, thx
<HighNo> Hi, while trying to update from gutsy to hardy (update-manager -d) I think I have a problem as the update-manager wants to remove ~100 packages, some of them being xrandr, xmodmap, xman, xhost, xkill, system-config-printer, openoffice.orgm, gpgp... that does not sound sane to me, should I update anyway?
<Bearcat_work> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. What i need to figure out is how to install it on my (non-rpm using) system. So i'd really like the app and it's associated files in a tarball. But to start with here: http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/Downloads  it is not at all clear to me which one of these contains lsb_release
<cjae> *proper modules
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lsb_release
<ubotu> Package lsb_release does not exist in gutsy
<BizMan> hey whats the best way to watch vides and or listen to music from any machine in the world on kubuntu> is it through samba and ssh or a media server like jinzora?
<Bearcat_work> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, thats what gets me
<VeNoM-work> BizMan, twonkymedia. let me find you a link to the tutorial
<white_eagle> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<white_eagle> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Bearcat_work, It isnt a package...
<VeNoM-work> BizMan, http://scrambled.wordpress.com/2008/01/06/howto-stream-music-pictures-and-movies-to-an-xbox-360-with-linux/
<Bearcat_work> BizMan: you might try Ampache. It's been around for 12 years and is well developes
<Jack_Sparrow> whitman, Thanks for reading that.. good eh
<VeNoM-work> it says xbox360 but the server works for anything to connect
<cjae> here is the working xorg http://pastebin.ca/930803
<felix_> oin #ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-plus-dell-equals-better-support.html     may be helpful
<Bearcat_work> Jack_Sparrow: right. I'm just needing to get the command 'lsb_release' to do something on my computer so Eve will start up.
<BizMan> venomwork.. now this doesnt make it flash video or aynthign right
<BizMan> i can just stream stuff from vlc?
<cjae> the ati fglrx module is already loaded and direct rendering enabled
<VeNoM-work> no BizMan, you can stream using this program
<cvasilak> anybody using netspeed_applet2. It wrongly reports the download and upload speed. Anybody having the same problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lsb
<ubotu> lsb (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 3.1 support package. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-23.1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<hikro> like free sotware! ;p
<[FT]Alex> oh oh, so I just connected to a windows computer by typing the ip, and its name is "192.168.1.105 on (null)". Is this why I can't browse my workgroup? does anyone know how to fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bearcat_work, See that...?
<VeNoM-work> afaik BizMan you can't stream using vlc
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; i use it.. you have to set it to which Network device you're using .. mine is eth0 .
<Linux_Fresher> Hello again! .. currently in Live CD session .. starting my Ubuntu installation to Hard Drive   [ watch over me you Geeks !! ]
<`David> Jack_Sparrow
<iNeo> Linux_Fresher: good luck
<backtracker> anyone to help me with CairoDock installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, What... arrrggggh
<HighNo> VeNoM-work: you can. The server part of vlc will do that
<cvasilak> bastid_raZor, I selected ath0(my wireless connection) but its still the same :(
<VeNoM-work> HighNo, I was not aware
<`David> Jack_Sparrow would any of the drivers on http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ work for my broadcom modem?
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; you also have the option to use KB or kbit.. those will surely throw you off if you're not careful
<chickenFuego> hi, how do I start netspeed, cvasilak ??
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, should be a no brainer.. what is the prob
<Bearcat_work> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i did. Now, i could grab that on my kubuntu laptop and install it, then copy over the files to my main machine. Of course i need a 64-bit version and my kubuntu laptop is 32...*sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> `David, yes, but speed will be limited
<anna> hi
<fibres> Can anyone tell me how to stop ubuntu from looking to the install cd when running apt-get?
<Linux_Fresher> iNeo: currently because of little low free space on HD, assigning 5 GBs to ubuntu .. that wont be a problem right .. because  website requirement says 2 GB , documentation on CD says 10 GB .. lot of difference
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: well I got this error at TEH 'By compiling it' step
<Jack_Sparrow> fibres, easy.. system admin software sources and uncheck cd
<iNeo> Linux_Fresher: 2 is the minimum
<chickenFuego> it is not in system->preferences->Sessions, cvasilak ...
<backtracker> No package 'glitz-glx' found
<Linux_Fresher> iNeo: so 5 GBs is ok ?
<fibres> Jack_Sparrow, im running ubuntu server with no gui.
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, Why compile something that has a drb
<cvasilak> chickenFuego, http://www.gnome.org/projects/netspeed/
<iNeo> Linux_Fresher: for basic install I say yes
<backtracker> drb? or deb?
<davee> If setting up encrypted LVM from the Ubuntu Alternate Install CD, can one change the passphrase at a later date, or is it set in stone?
<bastid_raZor> fibres; edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD portion of it
<Linux_Fresher> iNeo: btw i am as fresh in linux as they come .. BOX PACKED .. so when you say for "basic", is that the one i am doing ? later on if it says "Advanced" i will be totally stumped
<BizMan> how do i streem video
<fibres> bastid_raZor, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> fibres, sudo nano /ect/apt/sources.list  rem out the cd
<BizMan> venom?>
<brophat> if I watch a youtube video, and then after the video is done, if I leave any firefox window open and I attempt to listen to streaming audio with xmms it says sound is busy.
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: so I just download .deb file and install it that's all?
<VeNoM-work> sorry, I'm at work, had something to do
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, yes
<iNeo> Linux_Fresher: Don't select to many packages, you can add them later
<backtracker> and where do it install it?
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, my / partition is 5 gb and there's no problem, prolly got 3 or 4 gb in use.. then again, I have 240 gb on /home :)
<VeNoM-work> okay BizMan, if you follow the link I gave you, it will help you to install and set up the program. once installed, you can connect to it from any other computer, and you can stream from the linux computer
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, Do you want a link or do you have it.. `David  may be able to help too.. :)
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<VeNoM-work> there are other options out there, but I have found that this workes the easiest for me
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  erm .. so home has to be another drive than the OS installation drive? =/
<Guido> salut?
<brophat> anyone know of a way to get around this annoying thing? right now what I have to do is close all firefox windows and then the audio will stream
<filthpig> no, but it's recommended
<iancp> is there a way to use see a physical hard drive in a virtualbox guest os?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brophat, change the audio device in xmms' preference
<backtracker> it's ugly
<backtracker> I have a black area out of the Dock
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  ok before i get confused and drop the plan, i have one 80 GB hard drive .. 13 GBs free .. can give 5 gbs to Ubuntu  .. second hard disk is 40 GB divided as 20 gb and 20 gb .. filled with windowz programs and videos movies etc .. cannot be emptied or used right now
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, all I'm saying is that it'll work just fine, as long as you dont intend to save tons of stuff on the partition :)
<iancp> or if not even a physical folder of a drive
<brophat> [Hardy]TuTUXG hmm ok any idea what to change it to?
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: I have a black area out of the Dock
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig: :) that would do
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brophat, u have to try each one, dont know which one is working for u
<bastid_raZor> iancp; i use vmware but yes it is.. in vmware i set a shared folder then in side the guest os i goto network and find it there.
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, easy to fix...  go into the settings and try a different theme..
<brophat> ok thanks
<chickenFuego> cvasilak, what do you use to compare? I would suggest to run sudo iptraf.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brophat, there shouldn't be many options anyways
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, and you CAN read/write on NTFS/FAT disks from ubuntu, so there's no big problem..
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  okies !! clicking on the install icon !! hopefully this chat doesnt get stopped while installing .. will u be around for next 30 mins or so ? [ how long it would take for this install with default basic packeges ]
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: yep, I've tried but still
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, It is in there, keep looking
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, everyone play nice...
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, depends on your hw, but I'd say about 20-30 mins or so.. And everything will work as it should during install :)
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  oh NTFS cant be used to write .. thats what the CD documentation said .. so ubuntu loads NTFS as read only .. fat32 is no problem for linux  [all this from documentation that comes with cd]
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux_Fresher, You can write to ntfs...
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  cool !! but now remember !! u r my basic support pillar !! dont run away please for next 1/2 hour
<cvasilak> chickenFuego, well when firefox say 110kb/sec and netspeed2 applet says 466kb/sec. Is this reasonable?
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, yes it can, I've done it several times. That should be default from 7.10..
<cvasilak> chickenFuego, i have only firefox open no bittorent no streaming nothing
<Linux_Fresher> Jack_Sparrow: but .. but .. the documentation that came with CD cant be wrong .. i can copy paste it if u want
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; are the update times the same? if netspeed updates slower or fast it'll report different speeds
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, I'll hang around, but I don't expect any problems for your install
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; i have mine set at 500 millisecond
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  thanks m8
<brophat> [Hardy]TuTUXG seems to have worked thanks.
<filthpig> np
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; and mine isn't the same as firefox either..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brophat, np
<backtracker> Jack_Sparrow: wanna see a Print Screen of my Cairo-Dock?
<brophat> [Hardy]TuTUXG turns out I only had one option called "alternate device"
<Jack_Sparrow> backtracker, not really... off to lunch
<bastid_raZor> backtracker; i would.. i use Avant and would like to compare
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brophat, that's reasonable
<backtracker> bastid_raZor: mmkay, wait I'll upload it
<bastid_raZor> backtracker; /msg me with the url please
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  just before i start, could we clear the disparity about NTFS please? how can be the documentation that came with this downloaded iso image CD is wrong ? its downloaded from a very proper source given on www.ubuntu.com .. no issues there .. i mean its not a fake ubuntu installation i think
<Stonekeeper> hi. I wanna setup a ubuntu fat client system. How do i do it?
<cvasilak> bastid_raZor, Ok  i set it to 500ms but it doesn't work firefox says 172kb/s and netspeed2 reports 420kb/sec
<backtracker> bastid_raZor: mmkay
<[T]an1> anyone here using innotek virtual box?
<xim> if no but vmware works good
<tetety> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mvsn> Would anyone know of a good link to getting a 8800GT working in Gutsy? Tried so many tutorials and still not workie.. (q6600 intel) 64bit.. any help would be appreciated
<[T]an1> virtualbox=free
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; in preferences do you have show bits/s (b/s) instead of bytes (B/s) checked or unchecked?
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, it's probably just a slip up when updating the documentation from 7.04, ntfs-write wasn't enabled back then
<cvasilak> bastid_raZor, I found this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447669 probably some other people have the same problem
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  ah ! np .. starting installation now
<cvasilak> bastid_raZor, bytes
<xim> if im trying to set up my apache server, where in the unix directory structure is a good place to put the server files?
<xim> like html content
<chickenFuego> xim, by default apache will use /var/www you don t like it?
<jorgp> xim: I have always seen /var/www
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; i don't have that option checked.. and i'm using version 0.13 .. possibly you're having the same issues as those others.
<zumo> hi freaks
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, I've used the ntfs-3g driver for, well, at least a year, and never had any problems reading or writing to ntfs.. but there's no guarantee, though, so be sure to back-up your essentials from the ntfs drives as a precation
<cvasilak> bastid_raZor, :( thanks anyway :)
<backtracker> bastid_raZor: priv
<bastid_raZor> cvasilak; good luck :\
<bastid_raZor> backtracker; thanks
<xim> ah ok, i hadnt started the install yet
<xim> but thanks thats good
<zippytech> is there a way to see the boot messages during boot,
<chickenFuego> zippytech, try ctrl-alt-F1
<zippytech> remove the splash screen
<zippytech> cool
<eatatjoes2> im still having problems with GRUB anyone good with installing Ubuntu onto an external HD (with Windows on the main internal one)?
<Linux_Fresher> starting drive partitioner .. its massively going through my hard drives i think
<test3r> does anyone use 7Zip to extract multi-part archives, here, in Linux? I'm trying to figure out the MAN page for 7zip & there is a cryptic switch. Does anyone know how to read the switch combinations (or what is it called) in Linux?
<zippytech> nice thanks
<yacc> Just wonder if LVM is an option, especially if one wants to use one of the volumes for a LUKS container?
<darkblueB> So I want to install the recent JAVA on my 7.10 machine.. one of the prerequisites is "gcc base 3.3".. The install coudn't possibly disturb my  gcc 4.13, now could it ?!?
<chickenFuego> teat3r: 7Zip --help
<chickenFuego> teat3r: 7Zip -help
<chickenFuego> teat3r: 7Zip -h
<Ozymandius> Anyone watch Unstarved in here?
<fireoflife77> greets peeps
<peeps[work]> -_-
<fireoflife77> i have an ubuntu upgrade x server issue.. i'm patient though.. thanks
<test3r> ChickenF > yes I've read that info in the Man page. its the first switch that I need for a multipart archive I think. it is "  -ai[r[-|0]]{@listfile|!wildcard}: Include archives ". What is that supposed to mean?
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  just till the install procedure can i please pm you ? chat is not full screen and is scrolling real fast
<Ozymandius> You all know that Ubuntu blows right?
<Ozymandius> Gentoo is so much better
<Urban[0]> hahha
<Ozymandius> I mean, things actually work
<Rods_Tiger> what arepeopleusingas anIRC clientother thanthe'BuddyList'application?
<BizMan> guys whats the best way watch my movies on my home machine from any pc in the world?
<fireoflife77> yeah
<macogw> Ozymandius: and takes 3 days to get them all compiled and running..yeah great
<LjL> Rods_Tiger, i have Konversation, which even lets me type spaces
<Ozymandius> Everything you think should work in Ubuntu just dies
<fireoflife77> but i already installed it..and i need it to work nevertheless
<neville_> Strange
<Ozymandius> macogw: Really? I can get a system up in 3 hours max
<fireoflife77> maybe you're in the wrong chan ozy
<Rods_Tiger> I typethespacesbut mostofthetimethey don'tturnout.#
<neville_> Only 3 hours?
<Ozymandius> No, it says ubuntu in here
<wwalker> I can find most any desktop appearance font,etc. setting.  where do I find the # of desktops setting please?
<Ozymandius> Yeah
<Urban[0]> Rods_Tiger: time for a new keyboard
<Ozymandius> 3 hours
<macogw> Ozymandius: you have no gui then huh?
<Ozymandius> ion
<Ozymandius> It's gui
<Urban[0]> he might just be a gentoo god. who knows?
<macogw> Ozymandius: unless youre using sabayon or have a supercomputer, no way you're compiling everything in that time...
<Ozymandius> No matter what OS you run, you need ion
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, sure, but I'm on the phone atm
<Jack_Sparrow> Ozymandius, Please stop trolling
<Rods_Tiger> yes.Thisoneisaspareone- aMicrosoftNatural one
<fireoflife77> Hey i have a legitimate support question!
<fireoflife77> thanks for the Gentoo plug ozy
<fireoflife77> i have a liveCD..i'll check it
<havenless> ok, i'm tired of wasting time with alsa
<live_CD> I just bought a used laptop, and .. it came with Office 2007.  before I wipe it and install Ubuntu is there a way to get what the product key was for that in case it may come in handy in the future?
<macogw> Ozymandius: lets have a race.  my apt, your emerge. which do you think will be faster?
<Ozymandius> macogw: Default install now isn't compile, just install new things with compile
<havenless> this stupid HDA audio just won't work
<Rods_Tiger> andit's a foreign language onefrom a foreign country
<havenless> would OSS fix the issue?
<eatatjoes2> im  having problems with GRUB anyone good with installing Ubuntu onto an external HD (with Windows on the main internal one)?
<Ozymandius> macogw: Probably apt, since I don't even use emerge
<macogw> Ozymandius: O_o thats not even gentoo then....thats like...O_o dang dan's gonna be going for LFS soon
<Jack_Sparrow> havenless, Spend a few minutes in #Alsa  before you give up
<havenless> k, thx
<Ozymandius> I use paludis
<Ozymandius> Alternative package manager
<macogw> Ozymandius: so basically not gentoo at all, really
<Ozymandius> Actually, its completely gentoo, uses the same tree
<Brian323> Hello
<macogw> Ozymandius: all linux uses the same upstream sources
<Ozymandius> I just use a slightly different manager - it's like the difference between synaptic and apt
<Ozymandius> Same thing, just different viewing
<fireoflife77> I have a gateway laptop. "600YG2" installed Linux ubuntu-laptop 2.6.10-16-386#2.  After I upgraded to the "newest version" My Xserver is broken: says "Failed to start the X Server... view server output" ?.. using a ATI Mobility RADEON 9000 graphics card.
<fireoflife77> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Rods_Tiger> the space bar seems to work if I use my left hand and  hit it from the left side,  but that's tedious having to stop and do that  after each word. eg, this line took  ages to type
<Ozymandius> Anyway, I'm in Ubuntu, I should talk more about that
<fireoflife77> good show!
<Ozymandius> What's new in the latest distro that's good?
<neville_> fireoflife77 Try reinstalling your video driver?
<fireoflife77> um..okay..I think i did that a couple times..
<fireoflife77> fglx
<neville_> :/
<fireoflife77> the proprietary or the open source?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ozymandius, Please take discussions to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Corty> hi
<xim> this room is great, thanks guys
<neville_> Switch to vesa and see if you get at least 2D display
<fireoflife77> all i get is the command prompt on recover mode
<Ozymandius> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, forgot this was the support channel
<fireoflife77> i tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<czmyru> witam
<czmyru> dawno mnie nie bylo:)
<neville_> Boot normally
<fireoflife77> neville: how do I swittch to Vesa?
<fireoflife77> ok
<neville_> And when it dumps you on the black screen, control + alt + F1?
<neville_> So it switches you to a login prompt
<Brian323> How can I change the user level with INIT  in gOS 2.0 ?
<fireoflife77> ok i'm getting there
<chickenFuego> Brian323, in /etc/inittab?
<Brian323> or does anyone have a spare minute or too for tech support lol in PM ?
<taime1> nvidia-settings allows me to adjust digital vibrance but it will not save when i logout.. what gives?
<Viden> is there a support channel for evolution ?
<neville_> I think you need to change it as a higher power taime1
<taime1> neville: oh yeah, duh..
<fireoflife77> neville: ok i'm at the login prompt
<neville_> :P
<taime1> it saves to xorg.conf after all right?
<Brian323> chickenFuego, I can't seem to switch to a userlevel that lets me install the NVIDIA driver
<neville_> Yes
<Viden> taime1:  as long as you click the save or apply button .. yes
<taime1> yeah.. i am.. just not as root
<Viden> mine will not save settings unless you do it as root ..... sudo nvidia-settings
<neville_> fireoflife77 login, do you know if you have a text editor like, say, nano?
<Squawk> Brian323, what exactly is a userlevel? root? sudo apt-get?
<taime1> k, where can i discover the problem that i am having: when i logout, it takes forever to log back in, sometimes it wont at all...
<neville_> Or maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will suffice
<fireoflife77> yeah..i forget my pass for root (DOH!) i set this up..as a test install..with easy user/pass for user..but forgot my root pass
<neville_> Use that first, try setting the driver to vesa, then startx
<Brian323> Userlevel ??  I think it's like #1 is root, no xserver 3 is with xserver.  They seem to change from distro to distro.  I'm just learning myself.
<neville_> You shouldn't need root if you use sudo?
<nickrud> Brian323: hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<fireoflife77> i can do the reconfigure  if i start up in recovery mode
<fireoflife77> i'll try that
<fireoflife77> thanks!
<Darkmystere> Could some one help me i cannot get compiz-dev package to install. it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58677/
<spideylinux> plus you can change the root password with sudo
<nickrud> Brian323: forgot the start on the end of the last invoke-rc.d gdm start command
<Flannel> spideylinux: But theres no reason to.
<Squawk> Brian323, you mean runlevel. And I dont think you should have to change run level to install anything
<chickenFuego> fireoflife77, try this: "sudo su" and then "passwd"
<fireoflife77> it tells me i have the wron pass..when i try to run any sudo command...but i know my pass is right!
<fireoflife77> ok thanks chicken Fuego
<fireoflife77> brb
<Copies> NEW UBUNTU SKILLZ: FIREFOX CANT PROPERLY USE GMAIL. GG PWND
<Flannel> fireoflife77: the "sudo" password is your user password.  Root's password is different entirely (and not-set unless you did it, which you really should think twice about doing)
<nickrud> what's that factoid, if you tell someone how to set up root be prepared to provide support
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<nickrud> fireoflife77: sudo -i is better than setting a root password
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow to the rescue, again!
<komputes> what are some examples of support issues after putting a password to the root account?
<nickrud> fireoflife77: or at least better in terms of the ubuntu security model
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Im here just trying to down some lunch
<Flannel> komputes: Forgetting it
<prince_jammys> here
<komputes> Flannel: that would be quite an issue... wouldn't you have to spend days running jack to get the password back?
<Flannel> komputes: It also adds an extra few minutes where we have to help, and then you reveal that you've set a root password, and we have to do stuff different.
<nickrud> komputes: someone forgetting which terminal they've been working as root in (say /etc)  and running rm , meaning to do that in a terminal somewhere in home. A common new user scenario
<prince_jammys> how do you *unset* the root password?
<Brian323> Squawk.. yes.  I mean runlevel... thanks... err.. It seems I have to be in root without and xserver running to install the NVIDIA driver
<Brian323> Squawk.. yes I mean runlevel.. thanks.   It seems I have to be in root WITHOUT an xserver running in order to install the NVIDIA driver.
<Flannel> prince_jammys: sudo passwd -l
<Flannel> prince_jammys: (thats a lowercase L)
<prince_jammys> Flannel: thank you sir
<nickrud> Brian323: hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<prince_jammys> Flannel: or ma'am :)
<Viden> Does anyone know about using Evolution on exchange ?
<komputes> Flannel: wouldn't you need to specify a user like sudo passwd -l root
<Brian323> THanks nickrud, I'll try that.
<gafatoa> hello guys ! does anyone know how is determined the default graphic mode (i mean the one seted up uner X after boot) ?
<markl__> is 40 MB / sec a decent transfer rate for a hard drive?  it is a set of 4 old 250G raid disks copying to another set of 4 new 750G disks
<komputes> gafatoa: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<markl__> not sure if i should be happy or sad about that one
<fireoflife77> ooooh! maybe there is no password! lol
<fireoflife77> that's wierd..i set my password and user as ubuntu and it still don't work
<fireoflife77>  i'll try again..i just want to get x to work
<slipttees> yo
<Flannel> komputes, prince_jammys, you're correct.  sudo passwd -l root
<fireoflife77> don't need to mess with root and stuff
<flowOver> so i have btnx to make the scroll wheel on my mouse work
<markl__> hdparm says 100MB/sec
<prince_jammys> Flannel: yeah i had assumed that
<greasy_leftwing> where to for advice on evolution mail software?
<prince_jammys> Flannel: it's the -l i didn't know about
<flowOver> only thing is it only works when i turn the computer on while the mouse is switched on
<slipttees> BIOS Bug #B1(49435000) found !
<Karsyth> can anybody help me with this error...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58678/?
<slipttees> please help
<Karsyth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58678/
<Karsyth> first link bad, sorry
<gafatoa> komputes, I've looked in it and search around the web: if the xorg defines different modes which one is "chosen" on startup ?
<flowOver> if the mouse is turned off anytime while ubuntu is running, the scroll wheel won't engage it's different modes nor be recognized as a button when i push it
<flowOver> (yes i turn it back on again)
<komputes> gafatoa: ah I see what your saying, let me look into it - Default Resolution
<flowOver> is there somehow i can refresh btnx to detect the mouse again, rather than reboot?
<slipttees> ??
<greasy_leftwing> is there somewhere I can go to specifically? (Evolution mail)
<gafatoa> yes, sorry ... my poor frenglish ...
<Karsyth> can anyone help me figure out why im getting this error ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58678/   ??
<fireoflife77> ok thanks all the chan!
<jonathan_> I accidentally got rid of my desktop. How do I show desktop?
<fireoflife77> didn't need to set any passowrd stuff in the end..i got the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg working
<fireoflife77> so i should choose VESA?
<fireoflife77> i'm at "Configuring xserver-xorg
<greasy_leftwing> np, got it
<jonathan_> Can someone tell me how to "Show desktop?"
<jonathan_> I unchecked the box
<komputes> gafatoa: in your xorg.conf file do you have a line which look like:
<komputes> Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<markl__> jonathan_: there is a gnome bar applet that does "Show Desktop"
<markl__> jonathan_: right click on the bar and add to panel
<fireoflife77> don't know.haven't looked at xorg.conf yet
<Karsyth> anyone good with installing wine? im getting this issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58678/
<slipttees> BIOS Bug #B1(49435000) found ! ?
<jonathan_> how do I find the gnome bar?
<Sharpie> i'm trying to perform a certain operation on all my mp3 files, now, my command is as follows: "find -P ~/Music/ -name "*.mp3" -exec a2mp3 -d %h '{}' \;". according to the find man pages, %h is the path to the file, only problem is that it doesn't work (creates a folder called h at my home dir).
<fireoflife77> laptop froze...rebooting..
<komputes> jonathan_: right click a panel bar
<gafatoa> komputes, got this one: Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0, TV: 1024x768 +0+0;DFP: 1024x768 +0+0, TV: 1024x768 +0+0"
<slipttees> laptop error in boot!
<flowOver> to sum up, my mouse's scroll wheel and buttons will only work properly if the mouse is turned on before ubuntu starts up.  if it is turned on while ubuntu is already started, it only works as standard mouse
<gnychis> how can i get trackerd to stop eating my CPU?
<Llewxam> hey guys... how can i get flash to run well on opera? to explain: installed the codecs/plugins but i can't stream vids off youtube and such.
<fireoflife77> busy chan today! i'll bow out..i have to go run an errand..i'll be back in about half an hour
<fireoflife77> peace!
<komputes> gafatoa: ooo, tricky, i would make a backup copy and remove the modes you don't want as default, or try to rearrange them
<jonathan_> No, I literally hid the desktop.
<fireoflife77> thanks for all the help peoples!
<Copies> Can someone tell me how to make the fonts larger in firefox before my eyes die irl? >> http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1eu6.png
<fireoflife77> blessings!
<mvsn> for some reason when I press ctrl+alt+bkspace, log back into ubuntu the top/bottom bar don't show up would anyone know why that is?
<komputes> Anyone here know how to set the default resolution can help me and gafatoa
<gafatoa> komputes: nvidia-settings wrote those lines ...
<Karsyth> you should be able to hold control and scroll to fix the font size
<archman> Karsyth: try sudo apt-get -f install
<komputes> gafatoa: yes, thats fine, i just don't want you to mess things up
<archman> ffd
<Copies> Karsyth, : every website I change i need to play like an idiot with the ctrl button!?
<komputes> gafatoa: how experienced are you in linux?
<gafatoa> komputes: by default my screen is at 1024x768. I can make a "xrandr" to switch upper without problem
<archman> to repair
<gafatoa> komputes: I'm not a newbie
<komputes> gafatoa: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<flowOver> Copies: yes.  this is because it is up to the webmaster to set the default font size
<gafatoa> o
<slipttees> BIOS Bug #B1(49435000) found !
<slipttees> please help :-(
<gafatoa> komputes: no
<Karsyth> archman: im still getting the same error :-/
<komputes> gafatoa: write that line down, and do alt+ctrl+F1 and try that line
<prince_jammys> gafatoa: make a backup of xorg.conf first
<archman> Karsyth: you repaired?
<mrpoundsign> slipttees: can you provide maybe a little less context?
<gafatoa> ok, i already have got many backups
<komputes> gafatoa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Copies> flow0ver: yet under windows xp I dont need to go mental with any ctrl buttons to view the site such that my eyes stay intact :D
<Karsyth> archman: how do i repair
<warp4> hi all
<warp4> hi all
<flowOver> copies: there's a menu in preferences > content > advanced  .  you might end up uglifying the web though.  it's easier to just enlarge what font's the webmaster has specified
<archman> Karsyth: try sudo apt-get -f install
<archman> not sure
<komputes> gafatoa: when you do ctrl+alt+f1 to come back to GUI do ctrl+alt+f7
<warp4> has anyone else tried installing 8.04 hardy heron onto a dell vostro 1500?
<flowOver> copies:  you probably had a lower screen resolution
<Darkmystere> Could some one help me i cannot get compiz-dev package to install. it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58677/
<gafatoa> komputes, I try this, thanks
<Karsyth> archman: yep, still getting the same error after doing that
<komputes> gafatoa: good luck, when it asks you possible resolutions, just chose the one you want only
<Copies> flowOver: im on 1280x1024 with a CRT 17" monitor
<archman> Karsyth: are you building from source?
<AHemlocksLie> Is it possible to mount an ISO file so it seems to be in a CD ROM drive? I know I can use the mount command to mount it, but I dunno if it'll trick programs into thinking it's in the drive
<Karsyth> archman: im not sure, im still pretty new to linux
<Copies> I cant change to 1024x768 because when i press test, i cant see shit :p
<Goodwill> Just FYI: to a MS guy a glass is already half empty, to a Ubuntu guy its twice as big as it needs to be ;)
<flowOver> ms guy's are pesimists?  but ubuntu guys are the ones that say it all sucks and refuse to admit the flaws in their own
<archman> Karsyth: what are you installing
<archman> ?
<Karsyth> archman: wine
<archman> Karsyth: you can install it in add/remove
<Brian323> gOS 2.0 or GOS ROCKET....    I'm not having much fun tweaking this OS... can't ctrl-alt f2, can't sudo this or sh that...  Should I go back to Fedora 8 ?  or recommend something else for a newbie ?!?
<Goodwill> ouch! lol
<Karsyth> archman: you mean synaptic?
<gafatoa> komputes: done it, I restart
<mrpoundsign> hmm, what's the command tht basically emulates the 'for x in *; do' loop I always run? Someone whowed me a tool that automates that. :)
<archman> Karsyth: no, applications --> add/remove
<komputes> good to know, me too
<ArthurArchnix> Brian323: gOS... isn't that a completely open and completely free distro? If it is, then I recall reading something about how it was definitely not for newbies...
<flowOver> gOS is the walmart sponsored distro built ontop of ubuntu
<Karsyth> archman: alright , thanks
<ArthurArchnix> ahh flowOver thanks.
<archman> Karsyth: solved?
<prince_jammys> mrpoundsign: what's inside the loop?
<willis_> gOS is free to download, and use. but its not really 'completly' free. since  it has a lot of the google apps I belive. they made a deal with google to include them
<flowOver> it's made for the ultra newbie
<flowOver> the type who would buy a computer at walmart
<Karsyth> archman: i hope so, my dads yellin at me to help him with somethin. im gonna try it in a second
<willis_> gOS is neat.. but really lacking in some ways
<Brian323> ArthurArchnix, nope.  gOS is supposed to be for newbies.. or so I thought.  It seems very limited
<ArthurArchnix> I must be thinking about something else that sounds like gOS....
<willis_> It does come with a $200 PC. :)
<Darkmystere>  i cannot get compiz-dev package to install. it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58677/
<willis_> ArthurArchnix,  theres also the geubuntu variant thats almost the same.
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  < ---- OWNZ .. just saved me from massive data loss  .. have burnt my fingers bad in linux installation before .. it almost happened again
<Brian323> I have the gOS instaled on another PC, not the walmart $200..  :)
<flowOver> anyone want to help me with making my mx revolution behave as it should with btnx?
<willis_> You can enable the gOS repos and install their desktop on normal ubuntu.
<NEUR0M4NCER> Hi all - can anyone help me with some networking (ra2500...) issues?
<AHemlocksLie> I recently tried to run Ventrilo through Wine, and I got an error claiming my video card doesn't support hardware video overlay. Is this a Wine problem or a configuration problem? And does anyone know what I can do about it?
<archman> Karsyth: ok, tell me if it's installed or not
<Brian323> willis... everytime i try to install Ubuntu it freezes.. gOS, based on Ubuntu, does not freeze
<filthpig> Brian323, you can check out OpenGEU, it's also ubuntu with e17, and gOS kinda sucks :)
<gafatoa> komputes: same problem, X starts in 1024 ... here is the xorg.conf "modes" line: Modes		"1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600"
<prince_jammys> Brian323: try the alternate cd
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  is there some linux utility which allows resizing ?  dont want to reboot into windows i guess
<flowOver> Brian323: install with the alternative cd.  the live cd would freeze for me repeatedly as well.
<willis_> Brian323,  i had an odd issue like that once.. Kubuntu/Ubuntu locked up the pc. but xubuntu worked.. I tend to use the alternative cd's it tends to work better then the live cds
<prince_jammys> flowOver: does the mouse work if you restart the X session?
<flowOver> prince_jammys: that's a window's solution and if it did work i wouldn't settle for it
<filthpig> Linux_Fresher, gparted
<filthpig> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<bcardarella> Does Evolution have imap issues? I'm connected to my GMail account via imap and deleted emails just seem to disappear. They don't move to my imap Trash folder nor do they move to the local Trash folder. Any ideas?
<ElDiego> I need to compile php in ubuntu with pgsql support but my postgres server is outside... what do i have to type in --with-pgsql[DIR] ??
<flowOver> but no.  it does not work when i restart x
<prince_jammys> flowOver: that's not a windows solution, but whatever. good luck
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:   okidoki
<flowOver> restarting isn't a windows solution?
<willis_> Brian323,  OpenGEU is the new name for  that 'geubuntu' varient. :) i rember they changed names recently.   I grabbed the latest live cd from them last week.
<prince_jammys> flowOver: the X session, not the computer
<Brian323> Thanks Filthpig, Prince_jammys, Flowover, and willis
<flowOver> all my programs get wasted though.  the effect is the same on the front end
<mrpoundsign> prince_jammys: any command like 'ls $x -foo'
<Linux_Fresher>  http://gparted.sourceforge.net  is the same ? its directly available from "add remove" option in this Live CD session
<flowOver> restarting x everytime i sat down would be a retard solution
<jim> so the alsa-firmware-loaders package seems to have come from sources that upstream calls alsa-firmware, yet debian calls those same sources alsa-tools... how would it be possible to trace that change? what do users do to get the firmware and place it where it goes?
<flowOver> but it doesn't work anyways.  i'm just surprised you would suggest it
<jtld> Does anyone know why Outlook would not properly parse incoming e-mail? I have tried switching e-mail servers so I know that isn't the reason, created a new PST file and worst of all it only happens once a week. Today since 1am 1000 messages have bee produced with the same headers, yet telnet to the mail server shows none of those e-mails? I am at my wits end on this one?
<prince_jammys> flowOver: /ignored
<jtld> The from and subject and body are blank but the headers have incomplete HTML in them?
<Linux_Fresher> Gparted is already installed in Live CD !! weee !!
<willis_> jtld,  weird.  You sure there aint some windows box/virus/zombie on the network doing somthing nasty?
<prince_jammys> i didn't
<julian_> anyone knows if i can just delete the libbluetooth2? cause it wants to remove alot of other stuff with it like "ubuntu-desktop", "gnome-pilot", "evolution-exchange" and more
<prince_jammys> i didn't "suggest" anything by the way, i asked a question. clown
<SLeepingSloth> lnames #sabayon
<jtld> Yes, actually. I did a very deep scan in safe mode with two programs and the computer is very clean.
<jim> julian_: would you be trying to install packages from a different version of the os?
<jtld> That was my first thought also?
<zhanx> jtld: soons like you a got bot or two on your network
<Linux_Fresher> in Gpartition, what MiB stands for ?
<willis_> jtld, I am thinking like zhanx  also. There may be some thing odd on the network. Could put in some sort of network monioring/logging and see where the ip of the mail is comming from.  but this is all over my head now.
<jtld> I would agree normally but I have personally checked every computer on the NW 5 at that office and all were clean except one which didn't have anything too serious.
<julian_> jim: what do you mean?
<Linux_Fresher> for example ..  New Size (MiB)   .. what is MiB ?
<jtld> I ran low level scans on all computers and they were actually cleaner than average.
<willis_> jtld,  could unplug one machine at a time :) or unplug them all.. and then watch, plug in each one.. see if one seems to be  doing it.
<zhanx> jtld:  you do a scan for open smtp ports on teh network?
<julian_> jim: what where you talking about?
<openSea> hi, all! is there any way i can get the latest release of Wine on ubuntu/kubuntu? the best i can do from the repos is v.0.9.46, while at sf.net they are at 0.9.56. any suggestion?
<zhanx> these new bots are out there on the tricky scale
<Linux_Fresher> !MiB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtld> No - I didn't. What program would you use for that?
<ICQnumber> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ElDiego> I need to compile php in ubuntu with pgsql support but my postgres server is outside... what do i have to type in --with-pgsql[=DIR] ??
<zhanx> jtld wireshark
<Linux_Fresher> free space preceding MiB and Free space Following MiB  .. what is MiB ?
<jtld> zhanx - thank you. does it make sense that it is only attacking one computer on the NW?
<zhanx> Linux_Fresher: megabytes
<Linux_Fresher> zhanx:  thats MB
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: one mebibyte   1 MiB = 220 B = 1 048 576 B
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: 2 to the 20th power, that is, not 220
<jim> julian_: oh, I remember you from like 2 hours ago... I have no idea, was busy with other things
<zhanx> jtld: it the computer happens have a commercial ip adress that matches a targer
<patrick_> any one installed unreal irc?
<jtld> zhanx: it is typical 192.168.1 scheme
<dannyboy_> how can i view encripted dvd movies?
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:   erm ok .. then how much to keep in preceeding window ?  i just reached to the brim of massive data loss and was pulled back by filthpig  but now he is gone
<jim> patrick_: perhaps the actual question you would ask... specific on-topic concise complete informative
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | dannyboy_
<ubotu> dannyboy_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zhanx> target or it happens to meet the predefined parameters for the bot... i.e open ports
<julian_> i wasnt here 2 hours ago
<zhanx> jtld: the last one i had looked for citrix
<julian_> jim: wasnt here two hours ago?! ;/
<iancp> anyone here using tomboy notes? just gonna ask if someone know how to work with plugins in tomboy?
<patrick_> ok i have installed unreal irc but i cant find where i  installed it. where would it be is there a way to find it?
<zhanx> later off to work
<snowserf21> hi
<iancp> hello everyone@!
<jim> oh, well... that just goes to show you, it's always something...
<jim> maybe you could remind me of what you're trying to accomplish
<snowserf21> i can't to see files .rmvb
<MadMick_BowenQLD> hi all...  anyone know about integrated SIS sata raid controller problems?
<patrick_> you talking to me jim?
<jtld> zhanx: while I cannot rule out this possibility especially since I have nothing else to go on - typically when I have found viruses on a computer or a NW the computers have files and other entries that come up in low level scans. Even if you don't get the main item you will find an indicator that something is there. This computer was totally clean when I scanned it.
<iancp> anyone using tomboy notes?
<Evil_> where is the apache files located after i apt-get it?
<Nith> Evil_: by the apache files do you mean the website?
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi all.  What is the closest equivalent to something like Ghost on Ubuntu?  I'd like to back up my laptop onto an external USB drive without requiring a network server like Clonezilla does.
<blahdeblah-lap> Encrypted LVM support on both the source and destination drives would be good.  :-)
<Nith> or the configs
<snowserf21> someone that can put out a hand
<Evil_> I'm basically looking for the stuff that appears from going to localhost in the browser
<Nith> /var/www by default I believe
<Evil_> Nith: actually, I wouldn't mind looking at the configs as well
<jim> patrick_: not specifically... but I don't exactly remember what you're after either... you'd have to remind me
<manic12> anybody here know anything about opengl on ubuntu?
<Linux_Fresher> I am trying to install ubuntu on 80 GB hard drive .. FULLY formatted to NTFS .. 13.5 GB FREE, want to give 5 GB to Ubuntu .. Hence need to resize and free 5 GB of NTFS .. there it asks "Free space preceeding MiB, New size MiB, Free space Following Mib"  and I am not getting any of it .. LAST THING I WANT is data loss
<prince_jammys> Evil_: /var/www
<Evil_> thanks :)
<Nith> Evil_: Apache2 installs to /etc/apache2
<Evil_> you all are really helpful, thanks :D
<MadMick_BowenQLD> wow... this is a very confusing forum
<MadMick_BowenQLD> ;)
<patrick_> jim : i am looking to find where i stalled unreal irc, or is there a comman which will search for it
<Linux_Fresher> MadMick_BowenQLD:  this is a chat !! :P
<ElDiego> Some could help me compiling php?
<filthpig> whoops... User error, lol. (Note to self: Never try to restart X in a VM using keyboard cambinations)
<jtld> LINUX_FRESHER: if you have windows installed why not use the Disk Management console?
<jim> patrick_: how did you install it
<Nith> ElDiego: Why not install it from the repos?
<patrick_> ./config then make
<snowserf21> Who knows how to play the files. Rmvb in ubuntu
<manic12> opengl info anyone?
<MadMick_BowenQLD> Linux_Fresher...  and a big chat at that..
<blahdeblah-lap> MadMick_BowenQLD: Hello fellow Queenslander!  What's so confusing about this chat?
<ElDiego> because i need some options diabled and some enabled
<Linux_Fresher>  I am trying to install ubuntu on 80 GB hard drive .. FULLY formatted to NTFS .. contains windows XP and softwares .. 13.5 GB FREE, want to give 5 GB to Ubuntu .. Hence need to resize and free 5 GB of NTFS .. there it asks "Free space preceeding MiB, New size MiB, Free space Following Mib"  and I am not getting any of it .. LAST THING I WANT is data loss
<FLUXxXx> Hello! A long time ago when i was using windows, there was a firewall program called BlackICE which showed in a tab realtime network events such as portscans, probes and so on. Here's a screenshot: http://www.malavida.com/imagesmalavida/944_1.jpg . Is there a way to see this kind of information in Linux? How?
<ElDiego> and my problem is with "--with-pgsql"
<jim> ElDiego: read the documentation files in the php source distribution, satisfy any requirements, follow build instructions
<ElDiego> my database server is outside
<Karsyth> archman: you still here?
<jim> ElDiego: outside of...?
<snowserf21> hiiii who knows how to play the files .rmvb in ubuntu
<MadMick_BowenQLD> blahdeblah..  First IRC that i've used in 15 years..  maybe I'm just getting old
<openSea> thanks, ubotu!!
<blahdeblah-lap> MadMick_BowenQLD: must be ;-)
<MadMick_BowenQLD> cheers
<amaridian> good evening together :)
<Karsyth> anyone know what the command to uninstall wine is? im having a conflict between add / remove and whatever wine i have installed
<ElDiego> my database server is in another computer
<jim> ubotu, sicco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sicco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtld> zhanx: you still there?
<Linux_Fresher> filthpig:  soz .. i didnt notice u jumped back in channel and pm  ( i am a a slow dude ! )
<ArthurArchnix> For some reason I'm having trouble creating a symlink to a hidden directory. In gnome I just right-clicked and said, create link, but on xfce I can't so I'm messing with ln -s /path/to/file /where/you/want/link  but everytime I create it is says it's a broken link. They're on separate partitions, but its a soft link, and I own both partitions.
<snowserf21> hiiii who knows how to play the files .rmvb in ubuntu
<manic12> any X/graphics people here?
<patrick_> jim: i untared the folder the cd into it then done ./config and then once that was done i done make
<blahdeblah-lap> FLUXxXx: What you probably want is an iptables configuration that uses ULOG - i know Shoreline Firewall (http://shorewall.net) has this, but i'm sure others do as well.
<snowserf21> hiiii who knows how to play the files .rmvb in ubuntu
<archman> Karsyth: yes
<Nith> ElDiego: Sorry I have no experience doing that . You can specify in your php files where the db is tho
<manic12> can anyone hear me?
<Karsyth> archman: how do i uninstall anything i have with wine? it says there is a conflict
<jtld> manic12: yes
<Nith> manic12: we hear you
<jim> patrick_: ok, that has nothing to do with ubuntu packaging... you're going to have to find out by reading the docs and probably reading th makefile
<Karsyth> archman: i need to uninstall wine first to add it in add/remove
<ElDiego> the problem is i cant compile php with pgsql support.... so i cant test in my php files
<MadMick_BowenQLD> ok...  Ubuntu 7.1 installation DVD doesn't seem to know I have hardware raid arrat via SIS chip...  linux seems to pry to far and grab the individual discs.. anyway around this?
<snowserf21> hiiii who knows how to play the files .rmvb in ubuntu
<patrick_> jim: ok cheers
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: can you paste the full command you tried?
<Camaban> got a new laptop to learn to use linux on, it's got bluetooth built in, so I'm thinking of getting a bluetooth mouse, there anything I should be aware of?  are they a pain? any brands I should avoid?
<amaridian> im having a (hopefully) litte problem during ubuntu installation...  when configuring apt it keeps telling me that some mirror is not valid ...
<archman> Karsyth: you want to uninstall wine or what?
<jim> bluetooth draws on batteries?
<Karsyth> archman: i want a clean install of wine. when i try to add it in add / remove it says there is a conflict with files. so i want to remove any wine files i have
<ArthurArchnix> ln -s /data/Settings/.exaile /home/arthur/       <-- prince_jammys
<cyphase> hmm.. KTorrent is taking up 350MB of memory
<Nith> ls
<rencore_> is there a way i can run fsck from grub
<snowserf21> hiiii who knows how to play the files .rmvb in ubuntu someone that can put out a hand
<xxx> link me to the official oss channel plox someone
<jtld> Camaban: Avoid non-common brands as support for those won't be as good.
<MadMick_BowenQLD> I've had pain on pairing bluetooth on windows (Sorry rude word I know), especially after deleting a pairing..
<prince_jammys> ArthurArchnix: try ln -s /data/Settings/.exaile /home/arthur/link_name
<Camaban> jim: I meant issues with setting up/using a bluetooth mouse on linux, I don't want to screw up like I did when I tried running ubuntu on my desktop with unsupported wireless card a while ago
<Frogzoo> rencore_: use a live cd
<rencore_> Frogzoo, ok
<archman> Karsyth: try in synaptics
<snowserf21> hiiii who knows how to play the files .rmvb in ubuntu someone that can put out a hand
<Karsyth> archman: im in synaptics, theres no trace of any wine installed
<seb962> Snowsfer21 please... dont spam, and learn how to google http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<Camaban> jtld: so anything like logitech, MS should be usable?
<jim> Camaban: best way for that, is do not buy until you know IF and HOW your hardware will be supported on ALL operating systems you want to use
<MadMick_BowenQLD> Excellent work seb962
<seb962> Lol Mad, submitting a google search is not a good job lol. Wish I could be more helpful.
<nastas> anyone knows the command that shows the version of my distro?
<ArthurArchnix> prince_jammys: No need. I just had to close thunar and come on here to vent. I guess I gave some bad commands before stumbling on to the right one, and it messed up thunar. Deleting the broken link and closing thunar resulted in that command I just pasted working. Oops! Thanks though.
<archman> Karsyth: try to cd to extracted source and then in terminal make uninstall
<MadMick_BowenQLD> seb962 I was going to suggest it myself...
<amaridian> any ideas on my installation problem?
<jtld> Camaban: Yes this should be fine - go the forums though just to check if any particular models have given trouble.
<Nith> nastas: Check your sources file, it will have your distro's name written all over the place
<Camaban> jtld: cheers
<dubby> Snowsfer21 it might be a realplay but Mplayer runs it
<ArthurArchnix> I'm poking my way around xubuntu right now. There's much that's familiar and much that is not. I learned on ubuntu + gnome.
<astro76> nastas: lsb_release -a
<Frogzoo> nastas: lsb_release -a
<snowserf21> seb962: That does not work
<nastas> thnx
<jtld> snowfer21: go to this link - http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<seb962> How come does not work? Would you please tell us more about it?
<MadMick_BowenQLD> I'm going to scan Ubuntu forums again...  just keep in mind guys "hardware SATA raid installation problems"  with partitioner..  be back shortly
<Karsyth> archman: i dont know where the wine files are located
<Nith> Karsyth: ~/.wine/
<snowserf21> Simply does not work follow a guide identical to that and I can not see any file .rmvb
<archman> Karsyth: how you installed wine?
<seb962> Snowserf21, can you add more information to that? What guide did you follow? Do you get any error message?
<snowserf21> ok
<Karsyth> archman: i tried the command sudo apt-get install wine
<Timbo> so here's an interesting one
<amaridian> btw: whoever invented this liveCD Stuff - im impressed. ChatZilla  Firefox Plugin works perfectly :)
<snowserf21> http://joshuataylor.info/ubuntu-rmvb/
<Timbo> i mount /home with nfs
<archman> Karsyth: try sudo apt-get remove wine
<Nith> Karsyth: Your "c drive" is ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Nith> oh you're trying to remove it
<Timbo> but on every client, the terminal doesn't replace /home/tma/ with ~
<Nith> yeah, do what archman says
<seb962> Quick brb
<Timbo> tma@borboletta:/home/tma/downloads$
<Timbo> any idea why?
<archman> Nith: he wants to remove wine
<Nith> yup, my mistake
<Karsyth> archman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58692/
<snowserf21> seb962: The only difference with this guide that you gave me, ended up installing some libstdc++5 && libstdc++6
<archman> Karsyth: close synaptics!!!
<Karsyth> archman: should i close any windows that might be using it?
<Karsyth> k
<ompaul> MadMick_BowenQLD, http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_16.htm  not saying it is what you want but it might be worth looking at that and http://www.launchpad.net to see if anyone there suggests anything
<snowserf21> the libstdc++6 i can't install
<amaridian> im having a (hopefully) litte problem during ubuntu installation...  when configuring apt installation searches CD an later online (i think) but finally it keeps telling me that some mirror is not valid ...
<zippytech> any one here ever setup ldap
<amaridian> an wont go on :(
<Karsyth> archman: it says theres nothing to un-install
<Karsyth> archman: and when i go into add/remove it says this Cannot install 'wine' This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'wine' the conflicting software must be removed first. Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<manic12> how do i kill my x session and go to a shell?
<Nith> can't say I've seen that message
<archman> Karsyth: wait a sec...
<Karsyth> yeah, i cant figure it out
<jtld> zippytech: this is an older link but should get you going - http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<Nith> manic12: If you go to the shell, then invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Karsyth> i have absolutely nothing with wine on my computer, yet something is conflicting
<macogw> manic12: ctrl alt f1 goes to a shell.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop <-- thatll kill X totally
<Nith> manic12: use ctrl+alt+f1 to go to the shell
<zippytech> cool thanks
<snowserf21> Someone who can help
<zippytech> cool thanks
<Nith> invoke-rc.d == /etc/init.d/ for anyone confused
<xxx_> how do i check what versioon of oss i have installed?
<blahblahx> where is the gnome menu file kept? (like the menu.xml or the thing like it)
<ompaul> !sound | xxx_
<ubotu> xxx_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jtld> snowserf21: I don't have a box at the moment to emulate this one - but I recommend
<jtld> -
<archman> Karsyth: download http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=77449&release_id=578675
<jtld> solving the steps that don't work.
<MadMick_BowenQLD> OK.. back nothing in forums..  on install should Ubuntu be able to see a hardware raid array..  is maybe my problem related to the shittyness of the SiS integrated sata raid controller chip?
<xxx_> ompaul i want to know if i have osss v4 becouse that supports creatives x-fi
<ompaul> !language | MadMick_BowenQLD
<ubotu> MadMick_BowenQLD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xxx_> oss*
<archman> Karsyth:  wine-0.9.56.tar.bz2 download
<MadMick_BowenQLD> sorry
<xxx_> how do i caheck what version off oss i have ?
<snowserf21> jtld: do u see the guide http://joshuataylor.info/ubuntu-rmvb/
<astro76> MadMick_BowenQLD: are you using the alternate (text based) installer?
<MadMick_BowenQLD> couldn't think of an appropriate synomyn...  getting a bit wild..
<Karsyth> archman: how do i properly install this
<`David> im trying to compile and it says i need g++ where can i get g++ i have ftp://ftp.irisa.fr/pub/mirrors/gcc.gnu.org/gcc/releases/gcc-4.3.0 but wich one do i download?
<archman> Karsyth: extract it on desktop
<MadMick_BowenQLD> didn't see option for text based installer.. that would be more my cup of tea
<snowserf21> Why not install the latest package?  libstdc++6
<jtld> snowserf21: Pulling it up
<manic12> Nith, thanx, but how do i spawn a shell in the non-X state?
<MadMick_BowenQLD> using ubuntu-DVD-installation
<Evil_> what's the linux equivalent of ipconfig?
<astro76> MadMick_BowenQLD: yeah you need to use the alternate install cd... but I believe that should be on the dvd too
<bobonthenet> For some reason my links won't work could someone walk me through a solution?  I have a link to a windows app that should be opened with wine but clicking it does nothing.
<manic12> ifconfig
<Starnestommy> Evil_: ifconfig
<Evil_> ok, thanks
<archman> Karsyth: rename folder to wine
<snowserf21> mmm
<archman> Karsyth: cd Desktop/wine
<snowserf21> aptitude?
<manic12> ctrl-alt f1
<amaridian> anyone an idea for my install prob?
<Nith> manic12: f1 - f5 or so are all shells, getty handles those
<manic12> (answering my own question)
<MadMick_BowenQLD> Astro76..  is it an option as the DVD boots up???
<astro76> MadMick_BowenQLD: I've never used the dvd
<archman> Karsyth: you still there?
<Karsyth> archman: i have it in the right directory, now what do i want to run?
<rencore_> how can i do the check that it does every 30-mounts manually
<jtld> snowserf21: latest package should work - try booting into a live CD put your file on a flash drive, then follow the steps to see if they work, this will at least check if it works under a default installation with nothing else changed.
<Karsyth> archman: yes
<snowserf21> ty for all
<MadMick_BowenQLD> astro76..  well my ISP let's me download free a whole ubuntu mirror..  which CD or DVD should I get?
<snowserf21> maybe to try
<archman> Karsyth: have you cd to wine?
<Karsyth> archman: yes
<jtld> Sure.
<`David> im trying to compile and it says i need g++ where can i get g++ i have ftp://ftp.irisa.fr/pub/mirrors/gcc.gnu.org/gcc/releases/gcc-4.3.0 but wich one do i download?
<archman> Karsyth: now type ./configure
<hischild> MadMick_BowenQLD, if you're looking for a text based ubuntu cd/dvd, look for the installer.
<rencore_> how can i do the check that it does every 30-mounts manually
<archman> Karsyth: then make
<hischild> `David, in console, type << sudo apt-get install build-essential >>
<Karsyth> archman: it says i need to install the flex package
<archman> Karsyth: sudo make install
<hischild> `David, that will install the basics
<`David> i'm on windows
<Karsyth> archman: configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package.
<`David> cause i cant connect to internet with ubuntu
<ICQnumber> !wine @ Karsyth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine @ karsyth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hischild> `David, and you're trying to compile a linux package?
<`David> thats why i'm trying to compile aol dialer peng
<archman> Karsyth: sudo apt-get install flex
<prince_jammys> ICQnumber: use |    or use > to send ubotu's message as a pm
<ICQnumber> !wine > Karsyth
<archman> Karsyth: ok?
<mrpockets> man my wireless is all wack
<MadMick_BowenQLD> hischild...   i've got the installer on the DVD..  but I run it via the live GUI desktop...  is there another text-based installer in there
<mrpockets> it wont connect to the open network behind me,
<Karsyth> it says something might be using it
<Karsyth> archman: nvm, im installing flex
<hischild> MadMick_BowenQLD, if you can download the alternate cd (it's called that way) you have only a text based install. I think that the desktop cd (the one you have) also has an option for text based install. (cd/dvd can be switched if you want)
<Peng> Eh what?
<archman> Karsyth: install flex; then ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Karsyth> archman: now it says i need bison, same command except with bisn?
<archman> yes
<amaridian> im having a problem during ubuntu installation...  when configuring apt it keeps telling me that some mirror is not valid ...
<yacc> Any idea how to make an udev rule that creates /dev/name and /dev/name-p1? (%n just creates /dev/name and /dev/name1 :( )
<MadMick_BowenQLD> hischild..  cool, I'll go search my FTP repository...  text-based is good for this old dog..
<yacc> Two seperate rules?
<hischild> MadMick_BowenQLD, good luck :-) i love the alternate (i can install blindfolded on it :P )
<Nith> well, it's been fun
<Nith> cheers
<jtld> amaridian: try scanning this list and correcting the mirror based on what you find - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Karsyth> archman: i think it finished, and no errors :D
<archman> Karsyth: wine?
<Karsyth> archman: yes
<archman> Karsyth: it's working?
<carrera_> why does gcc produce this error:  test.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Karsyth> archman: ./configure did
<amaridian> jfld -> how is that done? correcting the mirror ?
<archman> Karsyth: make?
<Karsyth> archman: whats the command again.. just make?
<archman> Karsyth: yep
<carrera_> can anyone tell me why does gcc produce this error:  test.c:1:18: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<LjL> carrera_: do you have build-essential installed?
<carrera_> LjL, i've no idea. i'm new to Ubuntu
<carrera_> LjL, probably not
<archman> Karsyth: then sudo make install
<Pelo> carrera_,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jtld> amardian: Modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<Karsyth> archman: k, ill let yuou know when its don
<carrera_> LjL, I remember having to install it on a friends laptop to compile VMware for him
<carrera_> thanks LjL and Pelo
<Instabin> !avn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Instabin> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<carrera_> why doesn't it come with Ubuntu 7.10 desktop. gcc did
<amaridian> im running from live CD... does this have effect on the installation?
<`David> ok ok how do i set up linspire aol dialer?
<`David> i have all the files
<`David> on my ubuntu
<Pelo> carrera_, I don'T think it did
<Pelo> `David,  try checking in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<jtld> amaridian: why not just install from the cd? 7.10 will have correct mirrors.
<amaridian> well, im installing from the live CD...
<Karsyth> archman: still running make...
<amaridian> hd is empty
<archman> Karsyth: ok
<archman> Karsyth: then sudo make install
<dn4ia> where can I get a nintendo 64 emulator??
<tdn> Where can I find backports of dcraw for Ubuntu? I would like to get a version that is at least 8.76.
<jtld> dn4ia: theoldcomputer.com
<Pelo> tdn, googling for the source code
<`David> where can i get g++ for my ubuntu and how can i install it?
<Mehrdad> Hi, I need to write a script to manage Compiz Fusion state. What changes does the gutsy appearance dialog makes when you change Visual Effects?
<soundray> tdn: hardy will have 8.80 it seems
<Pelo> `David, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager , search for g++
<Maimster> david: Try sudo apt-get install g++
<Maimster> david: Worked on my system.
<dn4ia> jtld, the nintendo 64 version is to new
<`David> i dont have access to internet on my ubuntu
<tdn> soundray, ok. I use Gutsy. Is it possible to upgrade only this package to the hardy one? Or is there some backport so that I can get 8.80 in Ubuntu?
<soundray> !b-e | `David
<ubotu> `David: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<amaridian> sources.list.d is empty :(
<Maimster> david: The CD should have it then.
<Stargazer> Help, no sound
<`David> what cd? ubuntu live?
<Pelo> amaridian, are you running the live cd right now ?
<`David> it doesnt
<archman> Karsyth: ??? still building?
<jtld> amaridian: try adding a mirror from the site I gave you.
<Obiboi> i nHi
<amaridian> yes
<hischild> there was a trick to have a launcher that you could drag n drop onto to open things with sudo rights ... it was along the lines of << gksudo 'gnome-open ' >> .... but what was it
<Maimster> david Yes the 7.10
<Karsyth> archman: yep
<jtld> Just copy and paste it.
<`David> this is my 3rd day trying to configure internet for ubuntu
<Maimster> david checking mine now.
<`David> Maimster it doesnt
<tdn> Pelo, that does not give me backport packages, does it? :)
<Karsyth> archman: pentuim 4 ftw
<amaridian> ok, i'll try adding some mirrors... one per line?
<Bryan_sierra> Okay, my laptops master volume doesn't control the volume, but PCM does.
<jtld> David: I assume you have set your DNS entries?
<archman> Karsyth: it should be nearly done
<Pelo> tdn,  backport packages are just bleeding edge versions precompiled for ubuntu by some community members ,  as opopse to the well suported ones in main and universe
<carrera_> Pelo, 7.10 desktop did come with gcc
<`David> jtld i need to compile aol dialer
<Maimster> `David I take it you looked?
<Bryan_sierra> Is there either  a way that I can change the PCM to the volume controls, have the master control the actual volume
<`David> wich i need g++ for
<soundray> tdn: looking at the dependencies, it seems that you should be able to install the hardy package. Download it from archive.ubuntu.com and install with sudo dpkg -i
<`David> i've looked several times
<tdn> Pelo, I know. And I want to find someone that has done the work and build a package.
<tdn> soundray, ok. I'll try. Thank you.
<Maimster> `David Then couldn't I give you mine from the archive?
<Pelo> `David, did you check in synaptic ?
<carrera_> Pelo, here's my version  gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)
<`David> when i try to compile it says cannot find /bin/sh and g++
<archman> Karsyth: btw: it's installing from source what you do now...
<jtld> David: get the package from another computer and manually install it using apt-get.
<soundray> tdn: oops, sorry
<Bryan_sierra> Okay, my laptops master volume doesn't control the volume, but PCM does. Is there either  a way that I can change the PCM to the volume controls, have the master control the actual volume
<tdn> soundray, huh?
<soundray> tdn: I looked at the wrong package for the dependencies
<Pelo> `David,  if you are compiling from source you often have to add the -dev packages of the dependencies requested
<`David> what? i'm new to ubuntu and this is all confusing the heck out of me
<Karsyth> archman: what exactly does it mean to install from source
<archman> `David: isn't sudo apt-get install build-essential enough?
<LeChacal> i need stuff from the Debian repositories and i have add them to my sources.list and now getting GPG key errors can i just issue apt-key update to fix this error or no because they arent normal ubuntu repositories?
<Pelo> `David, sudo apt-get install g++.4.1
<soundray> tdn: dcraw depends on libc6, so you will probably have to upgrade that... and if you do that, you might as well go all the way and upgrade to hardy. Not that I would recommend it at this stage.
<tdn> soundray, okay? So it is not safe to just install the hardy package in gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> tdn, no
<tdn> soundray, ok. Then I guess I will not to the upgrade.
<`David> Pelo that only works if i have internet on my ubuntu?
<amaridian> well, seems as if i cant edit the file you gave me...
<rinaldi_> hi im trying to configure vnc over ssh over the internet. over LAN it works fine. i've set up a dyndns host which updates through my netgear router and opened up the port 22 for ssh. when i do "domain.dyndns.org" in putty (running windows) i get "connection refused" any ideas?
<archman> Karsyth: means you are compiling raw code...
<Karsyth> archmah: ah so thats probably why its taking so long
<yacc> `David: simple, many if not all packages have a compagon package call NAME-dev, that contains stuff needed to compile stuff against the given package.
<archman> Karsyth: depends, yes...
<Pelo> `David, put in the install cd , then ,  meny > system > admin > software sources,  on the first tab , check the box with the cd listed toward thebottom of the dialog
<ahmedh724> please i want help
<amaridian> pelo, yes, im runnung the live CD atm - and trying to install from it
<Pelo> ahmedh724, state your problem
<yacc> `David: E.g. libc => that's the package containing the files needed to run the C library (needed basically for everything). libc-dev contains the files needed to compile a program against the C library.
<`David> i have to boot from my ubuntu live cd?
<Pelo> amaridian, what are you tring to install ? ubuntu or some specific package ?
<Squawk> rinaldi_, are you trying to connect from a windows machine on the same LAN as the ssh server, but via a public ip? if so you can't (not entirely sure why). If its from an external ip then we can take it further
<amaridian> ubuntu for ppc
<Stargazer> Could someone help me, i have no sound
<soundray> tdn: you can do a backport yourself. Search ubuntuforums for "Backports developer cheat sheet"
<Pelo> `David,  no you don'T need to boot, you just need to use the cd as a repository of packages
<ahmedh724> does ubuntu for pc run on ps3 or ther is a specific copy for ps3 and does that run everything that the one on pc do
<amaridian> on PowerBookG4
<Pelo> amaridian, and just clicking the install icon on thedesktlop dooesn't work ?
<`David> so i get on ubuntu open the cd up and i do what you said?
<tdn> soundray, ok.
<willis_> ahmedh724,  google for ps3ubuntu , they had their own iso last i looked. for  the PS3
<amaridian> works fine until the error message containing the invalid mirror
<willis_> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<`David> pelo so i get on ubuntu open the cd up and i do what you said?
<rinaldi_> Squawk: oh ok il try to get to a diff network and see (i'l' have to chance it for work tomorrow)
<willis_> PS3 j has its own, ppc has its own, and the intel type hardware has its own. :)
<Squawk> rinaldi_, if htat is the case, I can check check your ssh server for you if you gimme the ip, but obviously dont gimme a login/pass. That isnt as unsecure as it shounds, if you do run an ssh server open to the internet get ready for a lot of logs
<Karsyth> archman: while this is building, do you know where ubuntu sounds are located? im trying to set up gaim to make a sound whenever my name is mentioned
<_ba> any ideas on a new install when trying sudo apt-get install openssh-server it's saying the package maybe missing?
<victorribeiro> Im using gnome irc-chat and I cant see who is in the channel, is it right?
<willis_> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Pelo> `David,  you don'T need to open the cd,  once you have put it in , you will get a dialog box asking you if you want to use the cd as a repository
<archman> Karsyth: dunno...
<victorribeiro> you guys know, the right frame with all the names
<willis_> _ba,  do a apt-get update, then upgrade, and try installing it again
<`David> i dont though Pelo
<archman> maybe someone else...
<Bryan_sierra> Okay, my laptops master volume doesn't control the volume, but PCM does. Is there either  a way that I can change the PCM to the volume controls, have the master control the actual volume
<soundray> victorribeiro: click on "1238 Users"
<`David> it puts a cd icon on the desktop and thats it
<ahmedh724> does the one for ps3 run programs and internet and media as the one for pc
<dn4ia> Does anyone here know of a good nintendo 64 emulator for ubuntu?
<dn4ia> I cannot find one in the repositories
<Pelo> `David, then goto , menu > system <admin < software sources and make sure you see the cd listed
<cookie_> hey guys
<rinaldi_> Squawk:  should i give you the dyndns name?
<`David> ok i'll try
<`David> brb
<scuderia> hi, i am having serious problems removing cinelerra, after a failed install from apt-get now my apt-get is broken
<Squawk> rinaldi_, up to you, but do it in pm (if you are registered, if not pm wont work)
<victorribeiro> soundray: thanks man
<Karsyth> archman: brb, dad needs help
<cookie_> I need a cross compiler on my gutsy box that will compile c for palm TX running Angstrom Opie
<_ba> when i do apt get and upgrade says 0 upgraded and 0 installed
<Squawk> rinaldi_, for security reasons prob best to gimme the ip, from your point of view at your next reboot I then cant possibly get access
<archman> Karsyth: tell me when it's over...
<scuderia> i hade already try to force remove and made dpkg reconfigure and still the same
<_ba> it looks like when tryin apt get its looking for the cdrom how do i point it to the inet?
<Pelo> _ba, that means there were 0 upgrades available and so 0 new packages were installed
<soundray> scuderia: try 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a' twice. If that doesn't help, please pastebin the output from 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<prince_jammys> !info kamefu | dn4ia
<ubotu> dn4ia: kamefu (source: kamefu): KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix - binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 296 kB
<victorribeiro> ex-chat
<Bryan_sierra> Okay, my laptops master volume doesn't control the volume, but PCM does. Is there either  a way that I can change the PCM to the volume controls, have the master control the actual volume
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cookie_> I need a cross compiler on my gutsy box that will compile c for palm TX running Angstrom Opie. could somebody help me pls?
<prince_jammys> dn4ia: mmm. maybe that's just a front end.
<jms1989> How can one setup apache2 to stream media instead of downloading and then playing?
<dn4ia> prince_jammys, hmm it seems that the repositories are missing a nintento 64 emulator, but they have one for the DS
<dn4ia> :( the DS was out after the 64
<scuderia> soundray i made apt-get -f install ,  apt-get -f remove without package name and after with package name (cinelerra)
<cookie_> I need a cross compiler on my gutsy box that will compile c for palm TX running Angstrom Opie. can I please get some help
<scuderia> made dpkg --configure -a once wich took me about 1h
<cookie_> I am trying to compile my text RPG game to work on my palm tx
<carrera> hi
<scuderia> made dpkg -r package
<Pelo> cookie_, check in synaptic ,  search for palm see what comes up
<carrera> does buid-essential include the Apache APR lib?
<cookie_> Pelo: I will. thanks. brb
<scuderia> made dpkg --purge package  , dpkg --force-auto-select package  and dpkg --force-all package
<soundray> !enter | scuderia
<ubotu> scuderia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Karsyth> archman: back and still building...
<Pelo> carrera, build essentials just contains packages needed to generaly compile a source, no dependencies
<_ba> http://pastebin.ca/931071 still saying now package available
<soundray> scuderia: pastebin the output of apt-get -f install
<Ward1983> im trying to install ubuntu on a raid0 array on a fakeraid controller, and i've ran out of ideas
<Ward1983> ubuntu sees 2 drives
<Pelo> !raid | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ward1983> and it doesnt sqy striped but group when i do sudo d;raid -r
<Pelo> Ward1983, fyi you need to use the alternate isntall cd to install on a raid
<flowOver> this is new.  http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu
<flowOver> that wasn't there yesterday
<codename> can you still use desktop effects on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<Ward1983> Pelo, i know i looked in all those links, except the first one because its for a very old ubuntu version
<pinstp> anyone know if you can run Dark Age Of Camelot on ubuntu
<scuderia> soundray - http://pastebin.com/m327e8944  (and sorry for punctuation)
<soundray> flowOver: general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<codename> can you still use desktop effects on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<Ward1983> Pelo, aha i didnt read that, it said to choose install in the last link that obotu just said
<codename> can you still use desktop effects on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<Ward1983> Pelo, it says: "#Boot the Ubuntu CD and select Start or Install Ubuntu"
<Pelo> codename, you will need to install them seperately  either install compiz or beryl
<cookie_> No Help
<codename> Beryl is no more...
<Pelo> szf
<codename> That's why I was asking, since beryl merged with Compiz.
<soundray> scuderia: do a 'gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/cinelerra.postrm'. Find the line where it's trying to remove /usr/bin/Cinelerra and comment it out with a #. Save and rerun 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<codename> Repos don't work.
<Pelo> codename, but it was the dominating package back in the day of dapper
<cookie_> Pelo: I am not trying to run them on the Palm OS. I am trying to get a crosscompiler that will compile C for ARM
<Ward1983> compiz-fusion it is nowadays
<codename> k
<Pelo> cookie_, then try searching for arm
<cookie_> ok
<Pelo> Ward1983, I was just saying that there are effects by default in dapper , so you will need to install a package
<Lowke1> can anyone help me install enemy territory?
<Karsyth> there is a linux ET?
<Lowke1> yeah
<Karsyth> wow, sweet
<Lowke1> lol
<mvsn> everytime I try to reboot/shutdown the machine, the screen just sits on Shutting down ALSA..., if I go shut down, it kicks meback to the login screen... would anyone know why ubuntu does this?
<Lowke1> i installed it.. dunno how to run it
<Pelo> Lowke1,  type enemyterritory in the terminal or try just typing et
<Pelo> amaridian, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<neosix> Lowke1: just type et
<amaridian> sorry :)
<Ward1983> Pelo, sure i just sqid the nsmqe because i didnt reqd it on screen, just wanted to give info
<cookie_> Pelo: Nothing That suits my needs
<scuderia> soundray is here the source (http://pastebin.com/m247ecc2) can u say me wich line is please? I think but i don't really remember that i manualy erased the directory, but from now on i don't want that program at all so if is there any way of removing the program i would appreciate
<Ward1983> sorry for the annoying typos btw
<cookie_> Pelo: don't you know how to compile with gcc for ARM
<amaridian> any idea how to solve my installation?
<Pelo> cookie_, you might want to give the forum a search   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Lowke1> didn't work..
<cookie_> Nothing there either
<Pelo> cookie_,  I don'T no , sorry
<Ward1983> Pelo, but are you sure i need the alternate install cd for my fakeraid controller?
<Lowke1> neosix: didn't work
<cookie_> Anybody Knows a cross compiler that will compile c for arm architecture
<cookie_> ?
<soundray> scuderia: line 33
<neosix> Lowke1: go to directory where you installed it and then type et
<Ward1983> cookie_, zhqt qre you trying to do?
<Lowke1> i dont know where i installed it
<Lowke1> the .run file was on the desktop
<Lowke1> i installed it in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow>  Ward1983 Yes, that is my understanding as well
<Ward1983> cookie_, sorry for the typos in advance, resently changed keyboard layout
<Pelo> Ward1983, as I recall , alt-cd or livd dvd, you need to do some command before you start the installer,  but I have never done this myserlf, I'm just recalling things I've read in this channel
<neosix> Lowke1: /usr/local/games
<Starnestommy> cookie_: I think gcc can do it
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, what is?
<Karsyth> archman: still building.......
<Lowke1> lowkey@lowkey-laptop:/usr/local/games$ et
<Lowke1> bash: et: command not found
<codename> can you still use desktop effects on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<Lowke1> lowkey@lowkey-laptop:/usr/local/games$ enemyterritory
<Lowke1> bash: enemyterritory: command not found
<neosix> Lowke: ./et
<Lowke1> ok
<neosix> ./et
<Pelo> Lowke1, try ET
<Ward1983> Pelo, ah ok, im in the livecd, but can isntall stuff on the ramdisk
<Lowke1> none worked
<Lowke1> :(
<Lowke1> maybe i installed it wrong?
<neosix> Lowke1: find in the same dir binary file
<Lowke1> speaking spanish right now =[
<cookie_> Starnestommy: I know gcc can do it. But after man gcc I can't figure it out how
<Ward1983> cookie_, are you trying to compile something liek compiz or beryl on your pda?
<Ward1983> i mean for your pda
<sme^> is the amd64.iso also for Intel quads ?
<neosix> Lowke1: do you see any binary file
<cookie_> Ward1983: no
<soundray> sme^: yes
<cookie_> Ward1983: I am trying to compile my text rpg game
<sme^> Thank you soundray :))
<cookie_> Ward1983: and some other stuff like nmap, etc
<sme^> now I'll go get it :))
<scuderia> soundray here is the output and also has a comment http://pastebin.com/m4282e9ad
<Ward1983> cookie_, ah ok :) i know a post about crosscompilers for arm on some forum, let me go look for it
<cookie_> Ward1983: Please
<Ward1983> cookie_,  http://undcon.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=62
<cookie_> I will look it up
<flowOver> can anyone help me with the mxrevolution?  i got it working partially, but if i turn it off and on, or even start up with it turned off, it won't configure properly.  it only works when the mouse is on the whole time the computer is on
<cookie_> THANKS Ward1983
<Ward1983> it has a few usefull links
<Ward1983> no prob
<Ward1983> also read about EABI
<Ward1983> if you are using a ARM CPU
<flowOver> i tend to leave my computer turned on when i leave and i dont like to leave my mouse turned on to drain while i'm afk.  restarting the computer is not an option.  this is all the help i've got so far
<soundray> scuderia: no, try commenting out line 35 first
<Lowke1> neosix: i cant even find et in games
<Karsyth> archman: is it supposed to take this long?
<Lowke1> neosix: /usr/games
<cookie_> Ward1983: I am using a palm TX with ARM Xscale CPU, and I am running Angstrom Opie, a linux flavor with a Qt based interface
<cookie_> Ward1983: Thanks. I will try the first one.
<neosix> Lowke1: /usr/local/games
<amaridian> Pelo, ive found a forum post describing my problem...
<amaridian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645242&highlight=wrong+mirror&page=2
<Ward1983> cookie_, nice, i run debian on my pocket loox 720 :) and i like matchbox and fluxbox most
<scuderia> soundray http://pastebin.com/d72fc012c
<amaridian> but the solution doesnt work
<Lowke1> 0 items
<Lowke1> >.<
<amaridian> im connected to internet... as you can obviously see :)
<Lowke1> in /usr/local/games
<neosix> Lowke1: well then installation failed
<Lowke1> hmm
<Lowke1> can you help me with the install
<neosix> Lowke1: something wrong
<NinjaPlimsoles> good evening all
<Ward1983> cookie_, no problem, good luck, and dont forget to read about EABI, you will probably love it (think performance boost)
<neosix> Lowke1: what file do you use (sorry for english) :D
<Karsyth> general question, for people who have installed wine, does it usually take 10 mins+ to "make" the file?
<Lowke1> i have etf_1.6-english-5.run - wolf-linux-1.4-full.x86.run - and wolf-linux-1.41-3.x88.run
<Lowke1> 88 --- 86***
<neosix> Lowke1: how did you install it for the first time
<Lowke1> sudo
<Ward1983> Karsyth, i never did but some progs can take much longer even
<Ward1983> to make
<soundray> !yay | scuderia
<ubotu> scuderia: Glad you made it! :-)
<neosix> Lowke1: only sudo
<Lowke1> hold on
<themill> Karsyth: I did a bisect of wine the other day to track down some regressions. 8 wine compilations must have taken about 3 hours.
<Karsyth> as long as its normal
<Karsyth> i didnt know if it was looping some error or something
<codename> can you still use desktop effects on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<themill> Karsyth: For most wine things, it's just better to support the wine development community and buy a copy of crossover.
<Jack_Sparrow>  Ward1983 I did some reading and there seems to still be issues with installing on existing raid array
<i_is_cat> anyone use moto4lin? my w385 is not being recognized as a usb device neither is my mp4 player
<scuderia> how do i change my encoding from utf-8 to latin?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, that doesnt sound very good, do you have a url?
<Darkness89> where can i find rmod source list?
<scuderia> thanks soundray
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983, I did a google search for ubuntu install existing raid and found a lot of info
<mvsn> does anyone use a Intel D975xbx2 with gutsy?
<Lowke1> arg
<Lowke1> neosix: can you just walk me through reinstallation
<Lowke1> i kept ./cd file-flsun.run ing it
<Lowke1> i cant find the tut i read ;9
<cmpsalvestrini> Hello, what is the difference between icescape and seamonkey?
<neosix> Lowke1: well tell me first how did you install it first time
<neosix> Lowke1: I want to see where is the mistake
<cookie_> Ward1983: wow, buildroot is so hard to use
<Ward1983> cookie_, like the poster says: its not trivial lol
<Lowke1> neosix: @ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ./etf_1.6-english-2.run
<Lowke1> like that
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, do you have a link / url?
<neosix> Lowke1: Lowke1: did you set chmod for that file
<Downsay> could anyone here help me with getting virtual box to work with windows (I'm running FEISTY)
<amaridian> mmhh... forum doesn seem to know the answer :(
<manic12_> ok, i think i screwed up my xorg.conf file
<amaridian> how can i change the mirrors of the installation?
<manic12_> now i can't seem to get to a shell
<Lowke1> neosix: yeah i did the +x thing
<phix> sup
<soundray> amaridian: System-Administration-Software sources
<Downsay> I'm needing some help configuring Virtual Box with Feisty, could someone help ?
<neosix> Lowke1:hmm, I don't understand... At my system works fine
<phix> My NIC still doesn't work in Lin, but it now works in Win (after updating drivers and flashing BIOS)
<phix> (atl1)
<Lowke1> hmmm
<cookie_> Anybody in here knows the status of Ubunut-Mobile? or is that another channel?
<neosix> Lowke1: although I'm using Debian but that the sam thing :)
<Lowke1> neosix: maybe i can try reinstalling from the usr/local/games
<audrius> hi
<audrius> please o meed help
<audrius> need help
<neosix> Lowke1: no, installer install it by default in that dir
<audrius> from all o f u
<audrius> smb
<Lowke1> neosix: weird..
<DjViper> audrius: ask a question
<neosix> Lowke1: did you have all dependencies
<audrius> it is with grafics
<audrius> video card
<Lowke1> neosix: i dont know
<audrius> i have asus geforce 8600gts
<soundray> !enter | audrius
<neosix> Lowke1: well check that
<DjViper> audrius: have you checked the various guides on the forum?
<ubotu> audrius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codename> can you still use desktop effects on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<Lowke1> idk what it is
<Lowke1> neosix:
<audrius> and when i allow restricted dirver my comp crasehe after rrestart
<audrius> i write slowly
<audrius>  have you checked the various guides on the forum? yes i did
<neosix> Lowke1: go to official web site and check deps
<LinuxMonkey> audrius not asking the question the first time may cost you....first born, arm and possibly a leg... but seriously write it all out and then hit enter once :)
<DjViper> lol LinuxMonkey
<smartface> Hi, my server uses a LOT of ram but no swap.  Is there a way I can configure it to use more swap?
<Lowke1> ok
<Karsyth> archman: alright i think its done, i dont see any errors. last thing i did was sudo make install
<Karsyth> archman: where do i go from here?
<LinuxMonkey> Smartface it only uses the swap it needs, ram is much faster than swap
<smartface> Ok
<LinuxMonkey> smartface its always better to use ram than swap.  if you want to use more swap you can always put more memory intensive load on the server
<smartface> And is there some way I can see (from SSH) what's using up all the ram?
<Starnestommy> smartface: top
<smartface> And is it bad to constantly be using 98% of the ram?
<smartface> thanks
<Starnestommy> or ps
<soundray> smartface: no, it's not bad.
 * cmpsalvestrini thinks it's a good thing linux is not the other os from redmond
<smartface> cool
<smartface> thanks a lot guys
<soundray> smartface: Linux doesn't leave RAM lying about unused -- it uses it for buffers and caches whenever possible.
<DjViper> cmpsalvestrini: that would be osx :P
<themill> ps -Ao pid,tt,user,fname,size | sort -n -k5
<cmpsalvestrini> lol djviper
<themill> smartface: ^^... bah
<pedro__> hello
<DjViper> haha, 'vistakiller'
<DjViper> nice name
<flyback-> how do I shutdown a ubuntu box to console only
<Karsyth> archman: whats next?
<DjViper> flyback-: ctrl+alt+backspace
<flyback-> I guess ubuntu doesn't have the normal runlevel stuff
<icesword> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<soundray> flyback-: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop'
<cmpsalvestrini> flyback have you tried sudo init 3?
<flyback-> dj DOESN'T work on remote and that just restarts X anyways
<pedro__> hello i m new in ubuntu
<DjViper> flyback-: ah okay
<seb962> Hey guys, any ideas on how to restrict writing but allow reading between a windows and a ubuntu partition??
<flyback-> thx soundray
<DjViper> flyback-: you should have specified ;P
<seb962> Pedro, welcome to the best community ever
<icesword> good morning!
<f0rmat> may i ask please... why is it that my folders keep saying "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "My Music""
<pedro__> thanks
<seb962> f0rmat
<f0rmat> yes
<Karsyth> anyone know what i do after sudo make install for wine?
<seb962> F0rmat if im not wrong, thats a nautilus issue
<f0rmat> oh
<f0rmat> ok
<f0rmat> well i reinstalled
<f0rmat> and it says it again
<f0rmat> i have to reboot
<FloodBot3> f0rmat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seb962> Try to use killall nautilus, and to put your default view in icons, not list.
<Jack_Sparrow> seb962, You should be able to edit fstab to set that to read only
<seb962> jack_sparrow Hey there mr :D
<Mezriss> greetings. I've used Gmount-iso to mount .iso file, but was unable to unmount it later (gmount-iso just ignored that button) then I've inserted cd and contents of /media/cdrom0 change dapropriately. BUT now i can't get my cd back, unable to unmount it wis gmount-iso (it still thinks that there's a iso on cdrom0) and nable to unmount it with nautilus (it tells umount: it seems /media/cdrom0 is mounted multiple times)
<prince_jammys> seb962: you want to deny write access to the ntfs partition from ubuntu, right?
<Mezriss> any ideas what should i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> seb962, HOw id the format and install do on the bad drive?
<cmpsalvestrini> o btw guys, i've come acros some weirdness with the rt kernel in gutsy
<seb962> Awfully well, man... Thanks so much for your moral support hahaha.
<rrplay> seb962: check /etc/fstab    win part  mount read only ro
<seb962> Everyone: Thanks, i'll do some research on the fstab file.
<seb962> Quick brb.
<soundray> Mezriss: in a terminal 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0'. Any errors, put them on the pastebin for us to see.
<pedro__> is there any virus for ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !virus | pedro__
<ubotu> pedro__: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<icesword> cmpsalvestrini, hi
<soundray> pedro__: only in laboratories
<cmpsalvestrini> pedro_: there are no unix/linux virii
<prince_jammys> *begin argument*
<pedro__> ok
<nikolai> If anyone can tell me or help me understand why my desktop is not rotating with compiz?
<cmpsalvestrini> hi icesword
<icesword> cmpsalvestrini, you are from potaoya?
<f0rmat> seb962: thankyou
<soundray> cmpsalvestrini: viruses
<JonZenor> hello again guys
<cmpsalvestrini> no icesword i'm not
<Mezriss> soulrider, thanks, that was enough to fix it. still I have no idea why Gmount-iso was unable to unmpunt it
<JonZenor> I'm trying to mount a samba file server in my fstab but I can't find what the type should be
<cmpsalvestrini> thank you soundray
<Jack_Sparrow> nikolai, Did you install ccsm?  did you set it to 4,1,1 etc
<icesword> cmpsalvestrini, but you know your ip points to beijing
<JonZenor> I currently have "smbfs" for the type but it is giving an error
<cmpsalvestrini> well that's odd icesword
<cmpsalvestrini> i'm currently in lispon portugal
<nikolai> <Jack_Sparrow, yes it is, and i have 4 boxes at the bottom
<cmpsalvestrini> i meant lisbon
<icesword> cmpsalvestrini, proxy
<Jack_Sparrow> nikolai, How are you trying to spin it
<soundray> Mezriss: I've seen idiosyncratic behaviour like that, but it can be fixed on the command line most times.
<nikolai> <Jack_Sparrow, pressing down on the wheel button? am i right?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikolai, ctrl alt left mouse button move mouse
<Darkness89> where can i find rmod source list?
<cmpsalvestrini> icesword, i have no proxy set up, i'm connecting directly to the net via dsl
<icesword> cmpsalvestrini, ohh,i see,maybe it is dns error
<fernando> Hi all, Good evening
<cmpsalvestrini> maybe. anything is possible icesword
<niketas> fernando, hi
<cmpsalvestrini> good morning fernando
<nikolai> <Jack_Sparrow, yes i just tried and nothing? i dont know, since i have it enabled?, also i went to the actions section of the rotate and i see a lot of the things disabled
<fernando> I am a bridge player on BBO (Bridge Base Online)
<nikolai> <Jack_Sparrow, tell me again where i go to make sure i have this 4,1,1 rule
<niketas> nikolai, доброй ночи
<Jack_Sparrow> nikolai, Try /j #Compiz for troubleshooting effects
<fernando> I always used their software uner windows and it is right
<fernando> But in Ubuntu FF it blocks several times
<mneptok> !ru > niketas
<Jack_Sparrow> niketas, double click cube in ccsm
<Zambezi> Is there any CAD-applications for Ubuntu?
<fernando> Anyone has an idea why or has had similar problems?
<JonZenor> can anyone help me with my fstab issue?
<cmpsalvestrini> Zambezi, try QCad, it's in the packages
<fernando> it runs under wine , of course ..
<prince_jammys> JonZenor: what's wrong?
<nikolai> <Jack_Sparrow did that now?
<Jack_Sparrow> niketas, sorry that was wrong  one sec
<niketas> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean?
<nikolai> <Jack_Sparrow k
<nikolai> BG?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikolai, double click desktop options
<Zambezi> cmpsalvestrini: Thanks.
<niketas> mneptok, I'm sorry, what was this?
<cmpsalvestrini> you're welcome zambezi
<Jack_Sparrow> then desktop size
<credible> Jack_Sparrow: I've given nikolai the factoid in #compiz-fusion already :)
<JonZenor> prince_jammys: I'm trying to add a samba folder to my fstab, and it is complaining about the type which I currently have set as "smbfs"
<Ward1983> how do i setup software raid when im installing?
<codename> Anyone know if there is a Dapper theme
<prince_jammys> JonZenor: ah, samba. sorry, i don't know
<codename> so i can make gutsy look like dapper
<nikolai> oh wow hes right
<Ward1983> you can ;ake it look like anything you want
<fernando> my Bridge Base Online program running under wine emulator is locking several tmes ...what can I do?
<nikolai> the 4,1,1 rule was wrong
<nikolai> sorry for this and thank you
<prince_jammys> JonZenor: paste the line here, it might help somebody.::  grep smb /etc/fstab     and paste here
<Mezriss> has anyone used fuseiso? i've mounted imageg with it for a change but for some unknown reason I'm able to acces it as root on;y/ is there a way to fix it?
<zethero1> all my panels are gone..... what happened? is there a way to get them back?
<JonZenor> //delllappy/Files       /mnt/Files      smbfs   username=jon,password=znx587    0       0
<JonZenor> oops :D
<Zambezi> cmpsalvestrini: That's not a easy application. :-) But I'll give it a shot.
<prince_jammys> JonZenor: :)
<Mezriss> zethero1, restart x-server if that was a crush (ctrl+alt+backspace) or add new )
<JonZenor> guess I'm changing my password today lol
<Zambezi> JonZenor: Thanks. Your firewall is screaming like a mad now. :-P
<fernando> my Bridge Base Online program running under wine emulator is blocking several times ...what can I do?
<cmpsalvestrini> i agree zambezi
<bastid_raZor> any ideas how i can mount a directory on another ubuntu box? they are on the same network.
<zethero1> Mezriss: restarting X does nothing for me.... ho do you add a new panel when there is none there?
<Jack_Sparrow> fernando, /j #Winehq  for assistance with wine apps
<Mezriss> hmm
<fernando> thx
<neosix> Can somebody tell me Can I set fixed position for line in chat window? Every time when somebody with big nickname said something Line moves and that is annoying.
<LeChacal> can someone help? I need stuff from the Debian repositories and i have add them to my sources.list and now getting GPG key errors can i just issue apt-key update to fix this error or no because they aren't normal Ubuntu repositories?
<neosix> in Xchat
<Zambezi> cmpsalvestrini: I haven't even manage to draw a stupid line. But some reading and then I'll go for it.
<spork969> what is the best dvd ripper for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> LeChacal, PUlling from Debian Repos can lead to a seriously broken system
<^Juan^> is there any way to play mobile jar games on ubuntu?
<cookie_> this is what I get when i compile with gcc
<cookie_> gcc fightserv.c -march=arm -o fightarm
<cookie_> fightserv.c:1: error: bad value (arm) for -march= switch
<cookie_> fightserv.c:1: error: bad value (arm) for -mtune= switch
<rrplay> spork: try k9copy
<soundray> spork969: probably k9copy, but see !best
<JonZenor> pass changed, now, can someone help me with that file?
<RickFX> where can i find xchat-gnome plugins?
<cookie_> anybody knows why?
<cmpsalvestrini> regarding my question, when i load a realtime kernel in gutsy amd64 the linux version for second life causes a *hard* freeze as soon as i open the inventory and start typing to find.
<spork969> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<fernando> Lack_Sparrow, Thank you
<Leetbumble> anyone got Phun -32bit running? Ive not been able to get it to run
<cmpsalvestrini> the problem does not happen with a default kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> fernando, ?
<LeChacal> Jacl_Sparrow: i know but the dependence for the Debain Cluster Componits are only in there
<Alex_____> >.< I need help with compiz
<cmpsalvestrini> good lick zambezi :)
<cookie_> could somebody help me with this? buildroot is too hard to use
<cookie_> gcc fightserv.c -march=arm -o fightarm
<cookie_> fightserv.c:1: error: bad value (arm) for -march= switch
<cookie_> fightserv.c:1: error: bad value (arm) for -mtune= switch
<Jack_Sparrow> LeChacal, Understood... Hope you have a valid full system backup
<Jack_Sparrow> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<^Juan^> is there any way to play mobile jar games on ubuntu?
<m11> evening
<audrius> i have problem with with my graphics card asus geforce 8600 gts in asus official page i didn't found special drivers... any suggestions...?
<babbitt> I'm having problems with rxvt and urxvt segfaulting when I try to start them.  Anyone heard of this issue before?  As an aside, is there a way to force-reinstall all dependencies for a given package (like gentoo's --emptytree ) ?
<Alex_____> could somebody help me install compiz-fusoin/beryl?
<cookie_> please somebody help. somebody who knows how to use gcc for cross compiling please
<cookie_> gcc fightserv.c -march=arm -o fightarm
<cookie_> fightserv.c:1: error: bad value (arm) for -march= switch
<cookie_> fightserv.c:1: error: bad value (arm) for -mtune= switch
<LeChacal> Jacl_Sparrow: dont need it this is the 4th reload 3ed was trasshed because some issued apt-get upgrade will have Debians in the sources.list but i wasnt getting the GPG key error then for some reason
<JonZenor> anybody know the fstab answer?
<rrplay> cookie: what's the processor ? arch ?
#ubuntu 2008-03-07
<cookie_> arm
<cookie_> Xscale
<icesword> ! fstab > JonZenor
<Zambezi> audrius: Nvidias homepage?
<audrius> nope
<cookie_> rrplay: Xscale, arm architecture
<audrius> asus home page
<soundray> cookie_: I have no idea about crosscompiling, but I'm pretty sure you're not asking the right channel. Have you tried a web search? There are plenty of useful-looking hits on "ubuntu arm cross-compile"
<Flare183> !fstab | JonZenor
<ubotu> JonZenor: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JonZenor> I'm already reading that, but it doesn't mention what type to use to mount a samba share
<audrius> i wait
<audrius> wait
<cookie_> soundray: I did try. and I got a few cross compilers from Ward1983. but they are too hard to use
<audrius> i will write mor
<cookie_> I know gcc can do it too
<NinjaPlimsoles> yum
<BizMAn> hey guys, im setting up my ubuntu server for the first time, and im at the part hwre i edit the /etc/hosts file
<BizMAn> what do i put for localhost.localdomain for 127.0.0.1
<cookie_> rrplay: do you know anything that could help me?
<BizMAn> and what do i put for my servanem.something.com for my ip address
<BizMAn> i dont et it
<audrius> i used secial program name envy
<Faust-C> i need a lil help w/ fstab
<audrius> but mmy system crashed once again
<^Juan^> is there any way to play mobile jar games on ubuntu?
<Faust-C> how would you add a share like "Share(space)Name" ?
<JonZenor> Share\ Name should work
<soundray> cookie_: ask in a channel where C programming is on topic.
<Faust-C> ^Juan^, java .jar file
<JonZenor> or 'Share Name'
<^Juan^> wont work
<Faust-C> JonZenor, so just use '' not ""
<LeChacal> Jack_Sparrow: another question if you dont mind i am having issues with an error saying i have filled the apt cache how can i clear it and also resize it, in Debian it was in a config file in the apt folder but it isnt there in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> audrius, Bad idea...
<JonZenor> use not for the type?
<audrius> why?
<JonZenor> oh, heh
<JonZenor> nevermind :D
<Faust-C> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<audrius> Jack_sparrow i tried to just enable my restricted driver adfter restaring it crashed
<Azodon> i that necessary? the afk memo
<Faust-C> JonZenor, so sec lemme have you look at my fstab
<audrius> how u make my name red???
<BizMAn> anyone
<Jack_Sparrow> LeChacal, Sorry.. no idea..
<bruenig> audrius: magic
<Starnestommy> audrius: like this?
<audrius> yes
<audrius> s
<Azodon> audrius :  like this
<Starnestommy> audrius: have someone say your nickname in a message
<JonZenor> Faust-C: okay
<LeChacal>  Jack_Sparrow: thank you anyways
<bruenig> audrius: you have to do ctrl+893 then type
<soundray> audr1us: I can't seem to do it...
<audrius> but u nickname is long
<bruenig> it only appears red once you enter it though
<Jack_Sparrow> LeChacal, Sorry, I must be getting tired...  I should know that one
<audrius> i will lose many time to write it
<Lars_G> Hi all. Any ideas why I get this trying to load the nvidia module after I install the lattest driver from tar.gz? "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<Starnestommy> audrius: type the first two or three letters then hit the tab key
<Ward1983> is it possible to setup software raid when installing ubuntu?
<neosix> Lars_G: why do you use tar.gz
<prince_jammys> audrius: type the beginning of someones name, and then the tab key to autocomplete their name. like:  prin<tab>
<LeChacal>  Jack_Sparrow: it is ok we all have days like that
<Lars_G> neosix: newer?
<audrius> Starnestommy,  oh thananks
<soundray> !highno | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<neosix> Lars_G: aha
<audrius> Jack_Sparrow,  any ideas ?
<bruenig> a higher version does mean it is better
<Ward1983> i mean software raid with no controller, so no fakeraid, i decided to use my other 2 drives for a regular software raid if possible
<Jack_Sparrow> Lars_G, Does this sound familiar  hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<Jack_Sparrow> audrius, Ideas on what?
<Starnestommy> bruenig: not if the higher version is less stable
<Faust-C> JonZenor, http://nopaste.com/p/audErByMC
<Lars_G> soundray: Excuse me but I'm trying to solve problems with the older version so please if you can't help don't assume, you end up like an ass...
<Juan> is there any way to play mobile jar games on ubuntu?
<bruenig> Starnestommy: that is a joke word you throw around, you don't even know what it means
<Lars_G> Jack_Sparrow: I installed from shell, with no X running.. heck I don't even have X running now.
<bruenig> oh they are less stable, garbage, you just say that because you haven't a real reason
<audrius> Jack_Sparrow,  how to enable my resticted nvidia drivers without creshing system
<soundray> Lars_G: I thought you're the one *looking* for advice. Now you're dishing it out...
<Lars_G> Jack_Sparrow: Plus I see in dmesg the module loaded while (after) compiling...
<oboy03> good am people
<Lars_G> soundray: I'm dishing advice on a different topic from the one I'm looking advice in. Now you're twice the ass.
<soundray> Lars_G: insulting people in the process
<soundray> !ops | Lars_G abusive
<Faust-C> soulrider, Lars_G no one cares
<ubotu> Lars_G abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Lars_G> soundray: I'm only repeating an American expression
<JonZenor> Faust-C: How do I make a .smbcredentials file? can you show me an example of yours? (With pass removed of course)
<Lars_G> Jack_Sparrow: So it somehow loads as a test while compiling but for some reason wont modprobe afterwards.
<nickrud> Lars_G: courtesy, please. Nothing that can be misconstrued
<Faust-C> JonZenor, sure
<oboy03> i have a problem this appears evrytime i click on network: the configuration could not be loaded
<LinuxMonkey> Dont make me wake up nixternal now.lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Lars_G, Does this sound familiar... You need to stop gdm in order to install the drivers.. blah blah    hit clt-alt-f2, login. run  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<audrius> Jack_Sparrow,  how to enable my resticted nvidia drivers without creshing system
<Lars_G> ....
<Jack_Sparrow> audrius, what video card
<Faust-C> JonZenor, http://nopaste.com/p/atcmnbUHk
<Zambezi> Okay. QCAD was just 2D. Is there 3D CAD for Linux free?
<JonZenor> Faust-C: thanks
<Karsyth> how do i force quit a process?
<themill> Zambezi: I've used blender for such things, but it's not really 3D CAD.
<Faust-C> JonZenor, np
<LjL> !etiquette > Lars_G    (Lars_G, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> Karsyth: with kill or killall
<grnmtn> search for the process with ps xau|grep processname
<Karsyth> so kill, then process name?
<grnmtn> then kill the pid number
<grnmtn> or use killall processname
<soundray> Karsyth: no, killall with the name (kill ID)
<rrplay> cookie: GCC compiler right
<Bryan_Sierra> I need a way to control the PCM volume control via the keyboard media keys.
<Neuling> how can I stop the jumping of the letters in the entry box, while typing?
<dr_kosmos> hey guys... quick question. i have to write summary on different types of open source data storage... all i can think of so far is a flat file and MySQL... can anybody tell me the names of some others?
<soundray> Neuling: what entry box is that?
<oboy03> where is the problem here if i click on administration>network, it says configuration could not be loaded
<danand_> Karsyth - use the command - kill -9 $(pidof process_name)
<Faust-C> JonZenor, btw share\ didnt work ...
<Neuling> it's in Pidgin, IRC Part
<Neuling> everytime I type
<skyde> how can i check memory hardware fail by seconde
<Neuling> the letters jump
<Karsyth> ok, how do i find the process name again?
<grnmtn> only use kill -9 if a regular killall fails
<Lars_G> Interesting.... insmod works, only modprobe fails
<grnmtn> to find a process name, you can use top
<JonZenor> Faust-C: Uhm, it didn't work, says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //205.168.1.10/Files,
<Faust-C> htop
<danand_> Karsyth - use the command pidof process_name
<grnmtn> it will list the processes using the most resources at the top of the list
<Bryan_Sierra> I need a way to control the PCM volume control via the keyboard media keys.
<Faust-C> JonZenor, hmm sec im gonna google a tad more
<Karsyth> whenever i run that command it just goes to a new line
<JonZenor> i'm trying too
<Lars_G> Ok stuff works with insmod, I wonder if it'll work at reboot. sigh
<danand_> Karsyth - or use ps -A | grep process_name
<prince_jammys> pgrep
<JonZenor> I need to get ready for work soon
<prince_jammys> i didn't know about pidof, seems to work like pgrep
<oboy03> where is the problem here if i click on administration>network, it says configuration could not be loaded, how do i fix it?
<komputes> how do you turn off automatic NumLk after login?
<jonathan_> How can I find out where something went when I download it from synaptic?
<danand_> prince_jammys - pidof is great... if you know the exact name of the process :) ... firefox ... firefox-bin ...
<Lars_G> Well back in X now let's see if it fixes the failure.
<grnmtn> has anyone had problems with Intel GMA 950 drivers? I just moved a new computer, and everything looks really fuzzy - I can't figure out how to fix it
<soundray> jonathan_: package files go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<prince_jammys> danand_: i normally do that with pgrep
<jonathan_> soundray, thank you!
<chetnick> how do you add startup programs trough shell ?
<soundray> jonathan_: to get a list of files in a package, 'dpkg -L packagename'
<Lars_G> it did. or so it seems
 * danand_ is gonna check out pgrep
<Karsyt1> i keep lagging out, sorry. how do i find the process list again? im kind of confused. whenever i enter the commands oyu tell me it goes to a blank line
<grnmtn> top
<soundray> Karsyt1: that usually means it has worked
<Dr_willis_> Karsyt1,  the commands, top, or ps, are normally used
<Karsyt1> alright ive got the list
<danand_> prince_jammys - pgrep looks pretty cool too :)
<prince_jammys> danand_: yeah
<Karsyt1> im still not seeing the name on the list
<Karsyt1> i cant figure out which one it is. im trying to run steam install
<grnmtn> no one here with GMA 950 problems?
<Dr_willis_> Karsyt1,  ps ax | grep steam
<gigamonkey> Is there an easy way to clone my boot drive unto a USB thumb drive such that I could boot from it in a pinch?
<grnmtn> Karsyt1 - what process are you trying to kill?
<Karsyt1> a steam install
<komputes> is there a way to quickly switch between window managers or does one HAVE to log out and back in?
<danand_> gigamonkey - look into the dd command
<Karsyt1> im running it trhough wine
<prince_jammys> danand_: they seem similar.  pgrep has a few more options, though i normally don't use those
<soundray> komputes: some wms have a --replace command line option
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  many support a 'whatever --replace' option, or depending on how it got launched, you can kill it from a terminal, and run another.
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  ive seen some that come with menu items to launch alternative window managers.. depends on your needs.
<danand_> prince_jammys - i usually use pidof in scripts - it's useful to list pid's of all running apps with the name you supply.
<komputes> do you know how to do it with xfce, theres no xfce command, like 18
<prince_jammys> danand_: i'm seeing one difference: pidof requires the exact name, whereas pgrep works like grep
<Dr_willis_> komputes,  do what exactly with xfce?
<soundray> komputes: I don't think you can switch to xfce without logging out, since it's a whole environment
<JonZenor> I can't figure out what's wrong! :( everything I look at says smbfs is the correct type, and I don't know what else would be wrong in that line
<gigamonkey> danand_: so will something like dd if=/ of=/media/disk/ Just Work?
<Lars_G> No ideas why I can insmod the module but not modprobe it?
<prince_jammys> danand_: so pidof is probably safer, in scripts, unless you specify to match only the exact string
<komputes> oh did i say window manager or desktop manager...my bad
<danand_> prince_jammys - that is the difference ... pidof is great _if_ you know the _exact_ process name
<komputes> but good to know i can do twm --replace
<Dr_willis_> the xfce startup scripts - launch several of the xfce 'parts'
<Dr_willis_> Im not sure twm supports --replace :)
<grnmtn> the problem with tools like pgrep is they aren't universal across all *nix operating systems, unlike ps and grep
<komputes> yeah,i need to log out for that
<danand_> prince_jammys - yeah, safer for someone like me at least :)
<grnmtn> if you're talking about scripting
<audrius> Jack_Sparrow, geforce 8600 gts
<komputes> by the way, do you know how to turn off automatic NumLk after login?
<alanbshepard70> Whenever I run apt I get this error linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2. Anyone know of a fix? Google and the forums offered no help. The only thing I found in the forums to try I've already tried.
<Mezriss> I've noticed only now - umount didn't actually help with thai gmount-iso image. it removed cd only. when i ty to umount it, i get "umount2: Device or resource busy" but it's not like anything is using it yet
<JonZenor> anybody see anything wrong with this line? //205.168.1.10/Files    /mnt/Files      smbfs   credentials=/home/jon/.smbcredentials,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=cp850       0       0
<dny> is there a way to install the  ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 gfx driver, or maybe an alternative?  :/
<komputes> Mezriss: someone made a script for mount/unmount iso
<Dr_willis_> The fuseiso tool is also handy for mounting iso files
<gigamonkey> Ah. Never mind, I want to use the /dev/sd<FOO> as the if and of.
<magnetron> JonZenor: don't use smbfs, it's deprecated. use cifs instead
<JonZenor> cifs? okay, I'll try it
<Dr_willis_> The Fusesmb tool - is handy also. you dont have to mess with the fstab :)
<JonZenor> nope, cifs didn't work
<rhineheart_m> Can anybody in this channel tell me why giving root a password is a *bad idea*?
<JonZenor> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //205.168.1.10/Files,
<fluo> hello everybody
<Starnestommy> rhineheart_m: it makes it easier for an attacker to hack into root
<Dr_willis_> rhineheart_m,  one layer of security  added on top of the other layers.
<Mezriss> fuseiso mounts iso in such a manner that i'm able to view it as rooot only. right now i'm looking for a way to make cdrom0 not buisy again or a way to unmount it
<neosix> rhineheart_m: because somebody can mess your system
<fluo> I wonder how I can output alsa on /dev/audio?
<rrplay> alanshephard70: check dmesg  also /var/log   for messages
<pipegeek> Anyone know how to enable mp3 encoding support for sox in gutsy?
<Dr_willis_> Mezriss,  your users need to be in the fuse group, then they can mount/unmount the iso image files.
<soundray> rhineheart_m: if you need a root shell for something, you can always do 'sudo -i'
<rhineheart_m> Thanks for your inputs guys... how about to a server without GUI?
<Mezriss> or at least get an idea why is it busy
<soundray> rhineheart_m: same thing
<danand_> gigamonkey - the dd command will allow you to clone a disk or partition _exactly_ - hence any refs to the disk or partition name will be preserved. use of dd may or may not _just_ work ... you may need to edit things like fstab etc for that to work
<morghanphoenix> yeah, unless it's a playstation cd, dd never makes an iso of them for me.
<sidelil> excuse me, do you know a way to create a multi-bootable disc? I'd like to have a DVD with the ubuntu CD, SuperGrubDisk, SystemRescueCD and maybe others, and everyone to be bootable, with some kind of GRUB-like list at the beginning to choose which one to boot.
<audrius> what means e. g. i am not english...
<OFStime> does anyone know what diagnostics i can do on my laptop to find out why suspend wont work
<Flannel> sidelil: sure, the regular Ubuntu CD does that already (with the menu), although a little differently
<audrius> e.g.?
<soundray> audrius: for example
<audrius> soundray, If your card does not appear in this [WWW] list of cards known by Ubuntu 7.04 NVIDIA binary drivers (e.g. the 8600GT) then there is no Ubuntu 7.04 supported binary driver
<pipegeek> Is there any way to enable mp3 encoding support in sox without a recompile?  A package I haven't seen?
<sidelil> audrius,  e.g is "exemplum gratia", which is "for example"
<rhineheart_m> ows..really? Take a long with this guy...he has been recommending to give root a password in all of his guides... http://howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10_p3
<Bruno_> is there a way to install mac OS X 10.2 on my ubuntu computer?
<soundray> audrius: e.g. = "for example"
<audrius> oh
<audrius> thenks ;)
<sidelil> Flannel, can I do it with the ubuntu CD? How?
<JonZenor> alright, I need to go to work, thanks for trying to help guys :)
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: howtoforge is a bad site for Ubuntu stuff, to be perfectly honest.
<rhineheart_m> *look
<morghanphoenix> virtualization, not sure which ones support osx installs though.
<rrplay> alanshephard70:  did you look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647521
<morghanphoenix> is 10.2 the intel osx?
<rhineheart_m> huh?! really? my server has been set-up the way it is being done there...with a little modification..
<soundray> morghanphoenix: have you lost your way?
<morghanphoenix> soundray: someone was asking about osx on their computer.
<rhineheart_m> can this command  will lock the root? sudo passwd -l root
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: Yeah, the site doesn't understand the way Ubuntu does things, and as such, tries to set it up like another distro (redhat I believe)
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: yes
<Bruno_>  morghanphoenix: its the jaguar version, idk if its intel compatible...
<prettyricky> Can you add OS X to a windows system. I currently have Xp and Ubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> soundray: I suggested virtualization and then asked if the version they were asking about was the intel based one, I know the PPC ones rune like a dessicated snail.
<soundray> morghanphoenix: got it. Note, !who
<Flannel> sidelil: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html is probably the easiest method.  Puts GRUB on the CD, and then you can do whatever from GRUB.  Also, Smart Boot Manager may also be a good choice
<Leetbumble> goodnight/goodday/ttyl
<sidelil> Flannel, thank you very much
<ypSami> Hey all. Since I'm forced to install imagemagick 6.3.x via source, what is the best way to install via source that ensures a clean uninstall?
<soundray> !checkinstall | ypSami
<ubotu> ypSami: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ypSami> lordy that's a convenient binary
<ypSami> thanks guys
<ypSami> or.. thanks soundray ?
<ypSami> =D
<morghanphoenix> Speaking of which, it's about time I insrtalled it again so I can run XP, forgot I hadn't put it back on since I decided to try the buntus again.
 * Mezriss starts to hate Gmount-iso
<ypSami> This is my first time using ubuntu as a serious web server. I'm a debian guy personally.
<morghanphoenix> Still a pretty new distro when I used it before and was pretty unstable, seems to have improved quite a bit since then, though the lack of an actually root account still annoys me.
<Flannel> ypSami: Why are you choosing Ubuntu over Debian for the server, may I ask?
<jonathan_> How would I get to "/var/cache/apt/archives?"
<soundray> ypSami: hardy will come with imagemagick 6.3.7.9 or later -- you could backport it yourself
<hischild> soundray, wait.... that actually works? like ... you can install it with that?
<Jimdb> hey, i have a wierd one, tho I don't think it is impossible to understand and ultimately figure out.  I just installed 7.10 on an HP zx5000 laptop.  The install went well but I had a sound issue.  sound wouldn't play.  If I tried to play the cpu utilization would hit 100%.  If I tried to quit programs such as amarok, etc after terminating they'd still be listed in the system monitor as zombies and the cpu utilization would remain 100%.  I
<Karsyth> anyone know where i install fonts to?
<Flannel> morghanphoenix: You're not required to not have a root password; but why does it annoy you?
<ypSami> Flannel: Rightscale offers Ubuntu images that are integrated, but not debian. I'd prefer debian.
<nickrud> !fonts | Karsyth
<ubotu> Karsyth: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Karsyth> thanks
<danhs> hey, how can I see what daemon processes are running?  like I know apached and vsftpd are running.  but they don't show up in system-monitor.  only place I can really see them is ps -Al and that's kind of not very easy to read/concise/clear.....
<morghanphoenix> just not what I'm used to, keep typing su :)
<danhs> any suggestions?
<soundray> hischild: checkinstall? Apparently so...
<EpicLegion> Hello, would anyone mind helping me with some probs I'm having with my vid card?
<danhs> I'm a little used to windows where I can see processes from task manager, or services running
<morghanphoenix> never had any of my users as a sudoer either, kept all that relegated to root land.
<oboy03> configuration could not be loaded appears when i click on administration>network, what should i do?
<Flannel> danhs: ps aux will show you all of them
<danand_> danhs  - psgrep... prince_jammys - :)
<danhs> aux?
<EpicLegion> Hey, I got some probs with my NVIDIA card, can anyone help?
<Maimster> Can anyone grab this file, (Windows XP SP2) I got this file from this link on a Winblows box in 4 minutes, 39 seconds. The file is 266MB http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/Windows_XP_Service_Pack_2/4-992-1.html
<prince_jammys> danand_: pgrep?
<Jimdb> danhs:  go to the system menu, then administration, then system monitor
<morghanphoenix> kde has a pretty windows like process table, not sure about gnome though.
<Flannel> morghanphoenix: sudo provides a lot more flexibility than just having a root account, which is one of the main reasons Ubuntu uses it
<danhs> Jimdb: system monitor not sufficient
<soundray> danhs: they *should* show up in system-monitor as well
<Jimdb> danhs:  why?
<danand_> prince_jammys - crap... useless at remembering new commands :)
<icesword> Maimster, windows?#windows
<Maimster> For some reason my Linux box needs 3 hours to download this.
<Jimdb> danhs:  it has everything that task manager has and more.
<Maimster> icesword Its just a test.
<danhs> Jimdb: It's not showing apache2
<danhs> definitely....
<prince_jammys> danand_: i thought you discovered another one :)
<danhs> and I *know* that apache is running
<EpicLegion> I need some help with my vid card
<Mezriss> is there a way to learn which process is accesing a file?
<icesword> Maimster, use multi thread download tools
<morghanphoenix> soft32 is a slow server
<danhs> oh wait....view was set to "my processes"
<danhs> tricky.....
<soundray> Mezriss: lsof
<Jimdb> danhs:  top run in a terminal doesn't show apache?
<Maimster> icesword I just can't explain why my Ubuntu 7.10 is stopping at 10Kbps.
<EpicLegion> Hey, can anyone help me with the prob I'm having with my vid card?
<Mezriss> thanks
<danhs> ps aux does
<danand_> prince_jammys - psgrep .... auto shows all the info you ever wanted .... ahhhhh
<danhs> ps -Al does
<hischild> soundray, hmm ... i've gotta remember that one then ... i've got a lot to install from source and it's a pain to uninstall something
<Flannel> Jimdb: likely that apache isn't a top process
<danhs> and system monitor does when I change view to something other than my process
<icesword> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<icesword> !download tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about download tools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rrplay> Epiclegion: what is your problem
<danhs> top doesn't show apache
<Jimdb> danhs:  you can stretch the window and i'll show more than 33
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Well, first off, I should tell you I'm a long time Windows user
<danhs> Jimdb: I can stretch top?
<Starnestommy> apache is usually apache2 in ps aux
<Maimster> icesword What does the download tools do?
<EpicLegion> rrpaly: So I'm kinda new to this stuff
<Jimdb> yes
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Anyway, I have a NVIDIA 8500 GT GeForce
<rrplay> Epiclegion:: what chipset do you have
<danhs> yea definitely not in the top 33 or whatever the number is
<fernando> #winehq
<danhs> it is in system monitor tho'
<rrplay> EpicLegion   nvidia-settings as root
<icesword> Maimster, it usually build multi thread downloading
<danhs> is there a way to see the path to the executable tho?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: And I've installed the latest linux driver for my card
<EpicLegion> And now
<Jimdb> did I ask the wrong question when I asked about HP laptop sound issues?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: When I try to enable the Restricted driver
<EpicLegion> rrplay: And reboot
<jms1989> How can one setup apache2 to stream media instead of downloading and then playing?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: I go into low-graphics mode
<EpicLegion> rrplay: And have to select my stuff
<Maimster> icesword Okay that makes sense, however why is the other machines on the same network out performing mine without extra software? Just strange.
<EpicLegion> rrplay: And the driver still isn't enabled
<danhs> ahhhh command line.....that is pretty sweet
<listeper> Does anyone know if and when eclipse 3.3.x is gonna be included in the package manager?
<rrplay> EpicLegion: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674185
<soundray> Jimdb: probably not, but you may have to repeat or rephrase a couple of times until someone jumps on it
<Maimster> icesword I am thinking about taking this machine to another location to test another broadband account.
<soundray> !sound > Jimdb, meantime, have you seen this? (private message)
<PriceChild> listeper: ubuntu is frozen on release. Only security and critical bug fixes are added.
<Jimdb> soundray:  last time I did that I got nailed with "don't repeat your question".
<rrplay> EpicLegion  nvidia-xconfig -A | less read and select option for your card
<danand_> danhs - htop is better than top. htop allows you to scroll through all processes
<PriceChild> listeper: it may be in ubuntu 8.04, check packages.ubuntu.com
<ryanzec> is there a good UML software like visio or smartdraw for ubuntu?
<icesword> Maimster, what you mean by out performing mine without
<danhs> danand_: oooh
<soundray> Jimdb: no one will say that if you leave 10 minutes or so
<audrius> what graphical iterface u are using kde or gnome?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Uh
<EpicLegion> rrplay: That's not really the problem I'm having
<audrius> what graphical iterface u are using kde or gnome?
<Maimster> icesword I have 6 machines on this cable modem. They download from that super fast site at like 900 - 1.5Mbps.
<Jimdb> soundray:  that's why i didn't repeat it...but...to be honest, my question stated I'd torn through the threads on the support forums and many ppl have no resolution to their hp laptop sound issues.
<ryanzec> audrius, was that for me?
<icesword> oh, i see
<Maimster> icesword For some strange reason this newly configure ubuntu 7.10 just can't go fastst than like 30kbps.
<listeper> Thansk PriceChild.
<danhs> danand_: that htop.....that is friggin sweet
<boxafella> hi everyone
<Maimster> icesword That was why I wanted someone else to download to see what they get for speed.
<soundray> Jimdb: I see. Have you looked for installation reports on tuxmobil.org ?
<icesword> this is just weird
<TrichomeKid> Okay, so I was messing with the inside of my machjine (Not that relevant), but when I started up Ubuntu.. the icons on the one taskbar were in the middle.  The Network Connection icon is now in the middle I can't move it.  Anyone know why?
<Maimster> icesword Exactly.
<rrplay> EpicLegion: so what is the problem that you are having?? after reading in the forums ?
<danand_> danhs - you'll never use top again ... :) alias top='htop'
<Maimster> icesword I have been working with it for 5 days now.
<PriceChild> TrichomeKid: right click and uncheck lock
<danhs> danand_: good call
<soundray> TrichomeKid: you must have switched resolutions at some point
<rhineheart_m> ypSami: are you using it for Gallery2?
<TrichomeKid> PriceChild:  The network icon doesn't have an unlock feature.
<orudie> can i create new user and specify permissions through terminal ?
<ypSami> rhineheart_m: no
<boxafella> I've done a lot of research, and found drivers myself.. i've even attempted compiling them, but i haven't had any luck in getting my webcam to work
<boxafella> can anyone help me?
<jonathan_> somehow I accidentally got rid of my desktop, and I can't remember how to put it back on. Could someone help?
<jonathan_> All I have is my compiz cube picture
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Okay, the problem is that I enable the restricted drivers for my vid card. On reboot, I'm sent into low-graphics mode. I select my monitor and vid card drivers, and when I get into the GUI, the restricted drivers still aren't enabled
<TrichomeKid> soundray:  The resolution is the same.  But I will try switching to a different one.
<Maimster> icesword The sad part is that I used the Ubuntu Terminal Server Client to do the downloads on the other boxes and they still out performed mine.
<soundray> TrichomeKid: the network "icon" is in the Notification Area applet. Right-click the faint dots to the left of the icon
<boxafella>  I've done a lot of research, and found drivers myself.. i've even attempted compiling them, but i haven't had any luck in getting my webcam to work
<Jimdb> soundray:  I think sound in linux on laptops has a serious need to be fixed.  I have probably 5 solid laptops here and all exhibit some sound related issues. I'm not sure if you are interested in knowing how I got around my issues.
<jonathan_> Anyone know the problem?
<danand_> emma - uh... did u just pm me?
<rrplay> EpicLegion: did you try those command at the console   nvidia-settings   nvidia-xconfig -A | less
<soundray> Jimdb: don't let my nickname mislead you -- it dates back to a time when I did ultrasound research
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Which console?
<boxafella>  I've done a lot of research, and found drivers myself.. i've even attempted compiling them, but i haven't had any luck in getting my webcam to work
<icesword> Maimster, i think it is networking issue,not sure,what if you run ifconfig
<TrichomeKid> soundray:  Now that you mention it, I can't find those faint dots anymore...
<soundray> TrichomeKid: they may be covered up by another applet.
<boxafella> anyone?
<boxafella> anyone at all?
<rrplay> EpicLegion: the terminal
<Maimster> icesword I thought about that too. So I did a download internally. My Ubuntu box killed the others by about 2MBps!!
<EpicLegion> rrplay: No, I haven't
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Do I need to stop my gdm?
<boxafella> thanks guys
<Mezriss> how should I add user to a group? opened group properties, marked users which I wanted to add, pressed ok. then I've decided to check it and opened group properties again, but none of the users were marked
<TrichomeKid> soundray:  Okay, thanks.  The dots are gone now, strange.  But I right-clicked right next to it and was able to move it.
<audrius> what graphical iterface u are using kde or gnome?
<rrplay> EpicLegion will just try those 2 first
<EpicLegion> rrplay: k one sec
<audrius> wuetion for all of u
<Scunizi> boxafella, what kind of webcam?
<Jimdb> soundray:  i am wondering if there's a need to break out this support area into smaller more specialized areas.  I know there are some such as #samba, etc. but there probably should be some for laptops and then broken down by issue:  sound, video, wireless, modems, etc.
<Maimster> icesword I grabbed the same file from an internal FTP. I got about 8.5Mbps
<Flannel> Jimdb: #ubuntu-offtopic for that discussion, and let me save you the time: not really, it wouldn't ever work.
<boxafella> Scunizi: a Logitech quickcam preloaded on my XPS 1210
<Jimdb> flannel:  thanks but this isn't off topic.  thanks again tho.
<Scunizi> boxafella, let me check something.. hang on.
<Maimster> icesword I think Comcast is blocking me. Only i am NOBODY special.
<zippytech> any one know how i can get my system to try idap auth after the network is up?
<boxafella> Thanks.
<icesword> Maimster, seems it is working fine
<Flannel> Jimdb: it is offtopic, this is support only, that's a meta-support question.
<soundray> Jimdb: I agree with Flannel on both counts (offtopic and wouldn't work)
<boxafella> I have research links, if you'd care to see.. My own troubleshooting exploring
<Jimdb> flannel, only you think that.
<soundray> Jimdb: read me carefully
<Jimdb> flannel:  i asked a sound question
<icesword> Maimster, you mean they limit your bandwith
<Maimster> icesword Definately.  My Ubuntu 6.10 is great. Just weird is all. I can not figure this out.
<fluo> how can one output audio to /dev/audio?
<LjL> Jimdb, the sound question is not offtopic. the splitting-the-channel thing is.
<Flannel> Jimdb: the sound question is good here.  The channel scheme discussion is offtopic, but we'll all be happy to discuss it there.
<soundray> fluo: 'cat file >/dev/audio'
<Maimster> icesword I was googling and found that comcast with messing with the bitorrent protocol and stuff like that.
<Scunizi> boxafella, is it the pro version?
<fernando> i feel ashamed for asking this question ... but how can I move to #winehq to put a wine question?
<LjL> fernando: /join #winehq
<boxafella> i believe so, Scunizi
<Maimster> icesword They are not under a Class Action Lawsuit.
<fluo> soundray, I was thinking about the music I'm listenning, not just a file
<icesword> Maimster, coz they cause lot of pressur
<boxafella> Let me check Dell's website real quick..
<fernando> Lorenzo : Thx
<fernando>  /join #winehq
<Maimster> icesword Sorry company!! I can't wait til Verizon comes out with FIOS in my area. I am gone from the little ISP.
<LjL> fernando: without a leading space
<Scunizi> boxafella, have you seen this link? http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<Jimdb> flannel:  i disagree.  but  you are going off topic yourself according to your rules.
<icesword> Maimster, bandwith limit is comman
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Okay, on the settings command, I got a bunch of "Not Found"
<Maimster> icesword Then why don't the other machines feel the same limits? They share the same connection.
<EpicLegion> rrplay: On the -A, I got Syntax error ")" unexpexted
<rrplay> EpicLegion: nvidia-settings as root  sudo nvidi-settings
<EpicLegion> rrplay: I did
<rrplay> nvidia-settings
<sam_> what is the terminal command to install kde desktop?
<rrplay> then you do not have the drivers installed
<soundray> sam_: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<boxafella> Scunizi, no
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Uh, yeah, i do
<Scunizi> boxafella, also.. are you running Gutsy? if so USB support is a little weird. My Creative cam has to be plugged in when I start the machine to be seen properly.
<icesword> Maimster, you said you use a modem ,now can you monitor that modem,i mean how much of bandwith beem used
<boxafella> Yes.
<boxafella> But it's a preinstalled camera
<sam_> soundray: thanks
<rrplay> EpicLegion: do you see the nvidia logo at boot?
<boxafella> see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_XPS_M1210
<fluo> how to output all sounds to /dev/audio? anybody?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: no?
<Maimster> icesword Hmm...  good question...  maybe if I use ethereal or something like that.
<EpicLegion> rrplay: I never have
<musashi_> I need some help solving a software RAID 1 setup problem. The explanation is too long to post here. I posted it at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26489 my thanks to anyone willing to read it and help me.
<soundray> fluo: what exactly do you want to achieve?
<boxafella> Scunizi, this is where I got the instructions on the drivers and install http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC
<Scunizi> boxafella, true.. :(.. Webcam support in linux is poor primarily because the manufacturers have propriatory drivers that have to be reverse engineered.
<soundray> fluo: /dev/audio is a legacy device provided by alsa's oss compatibility modules
<f0rmat> hello guys i am still having problems with nautilus it isn't showing directory contents and the desktop isn't showing at all :S
<Maimster> icesword What about the Ubuntu Network Tool?
<rrplay> EpicLegion : ok check out  this file /etc/X11/xorg.conf      change   device nv   to nvidia
<boxafella> Scunizi, do you have AIM? I must go pick up my sister from work
<boxafella> Catch up when I get back?
<boxafella> mrboxerson
<EpicLegion> rrplay: How?
<Scunizi> boxafella, I don't but there really isn't much else I can enlighten you with... sorry.
<icesword> Maimster, i am not sure, coz i have only one machine,just try it
<boxafella> It's quite alright.
<boxafella> Thanks
<Maimster> icesword Doing it now.
<rrplay> EpicLegion: sudo gedit /etc//x11/xorg.conf
<faileas> is there any package that would let me emulate a mouse with a keyboard?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: I just see a blank doc
<rrplay> /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<m0u5e> how do you break symbolic links?
<m0u5e> besides deleting the folder / link
<Jorophose> So I'm trying to compile Geany on my 6.06 machine and following Psychocats guide am going to use "sudo checkinstall -D" instead of "sudo make install". But does this also do the equivelent of "make clean"?
<soundray> faileas: System-Preferences-Universal Access
<Flannel> Jorophose: checkinstall creates a deb file that you install, to remove the installed package, you use package management
<Maimster> icesword Actually hitting 12 KB/sec
<soundray> Jorophose: no, you should probably do 'make clean' before the checkinstall step
<Jorophose> alright, thanks. What happens if I've missed it though?
<Jorophose> like ran "make clean" afterwards?
<m0u5e> anyone know hot to break symbolic links on a directory without actually deleting that actual directory?
<Jorophose> or does deleting the directory I was working in clear everything?
<Flannel> Jorophose: make clean won't really do anything except clean up your temporary made files, checkinstall may do it automatically anyway, I dont know.
<icesword> Maimster, i am not sure how your internal network is built,but i think it is the bandwith limit
<joesoundguy> I need help with my cd-rom  Ubuntu gutsy is Mounting but will not browse...only brings m to burn optio
<EpicLegion> rrplay: You there?
<rrplay> EpicLegion: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jorophose> Well, I think it did try cleaning up temp files. Wouldn't they be stored in the directory and /tmp/ anyways?
<rrplay> sorry my typo
<soundray> !gksu | rrplay
<ubotu> rrplay: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rrplay> EpicLegion:
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Okay
<EpicLegion> rrplay: What do I change and where?
<rrplay> thanks for the reminder
<soundray> faileas: does that do what you need?
<prettyricky> Can you add OS X to a windows system. I currently have Xp and Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Jorophose: depends on the makefile.  Usually it's all made in . though, or a subdirectory of .
<Flannel> prettyricky: Yes.  Assuming you have a mac and the installation media.
<Jorophose> .? As in current? If it is, then I guess there shouldn't be a problem because I deleted the directory after =/
<prettyricky> Oh it has to be a Mac, I have XP
<joesoundguy> need CDrom help.  Gutsy will mount but not browse
<osmosis> where do I set a bash variable that I want to be available to my crontab ?
<Flannel> Jorophose: Then yeah, you're fine.  Again, I'm pretty sure checkinstall cleans all that up anyway
<rrplay> EpicLegion:   look  Section Device   and   see if you need to change nv   to nvidia
<LinuxMonkey> mac on pc = violation of your mac software agreement, therefore you would be breaking the law
<GrayFox> okay guys, the kubuntu-people couldn't help me
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, what are you trying to browse? the harddrive?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Okay
<EpicLegion> Did it
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Did it
<Maimster> icesword You must agree that a bandwidth limit would effect all that is on the connection. Correct?
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Save?
<GrayFox> is there anybody who knows about kernel-compiling?
<GrayFox> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/742867
<icesword> Maimster, ohh~
<rrplay> EpicLegion :save it and then Ctrl alt backspace  and look for the logo
<gigamonkey> danand_: seems to have worked--I cloned the built in drive on my asus eee to a 4G thumb drive and I can boot from it.
<rhineheart_m> hello guys... I have this problem.. is there a chance to recover the superuser account if I forgot it? it's a server without GUI
<gigamonkey> At least it seems I can. The real test will be if the internal drive fails for some reason.
<rrplay> EpicLegion : you may have to reboot
<k1ro> Need help running Games (Steam) on wine
<`mac`> question: network 192.168.0.0 what are they refering to?
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: superuser account?  you mean the first account you made? (during installation?)
<joesoundguy> Scunizi I am trying to browse a data CD-rom
<k1ro> Need help running Games (Steam) on wine
<fabio> anyone using kde 4 ?
<`mac`> i m not using no router all the examples that i could find for router
<Flannel> fabio: try #kubuntu
<GrayFox> guys, i need help compiling my kernel. "make-kpkg clean" results in weird error-messages
<GrayFox> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/742867
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, using the live cd? or an installed version of ubuntu?
<fabio> ok thank you
<LinuxMonkey> k1ro: good luck, I just got wow to install and run smothly on wine, steam is my next step.lol
<k1ro> LinuxMonkey : I already installed steam
<joesoundguy> Scunizi using an installed version of gutsy
<amenado> `mac`-> what are you doing?
<icesword> ohhh
<Maimster> icesword 10KB/s was the fastest downlaod.
<`mac`> lol
<namegame> I just got WoW to install, no running smoothly though...just 1 FPS
<k1ro> LinuxMonkey : but after it finished installing Cs1.6 it wont load again
<rhineheart_m> Flannel: yeah..
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, what happens when you try.. and how are you getting to it to look?
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<`mac`> i m configuring my network what does it look like im doing
<`mac`> comon man
<GrayFox> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/742867
<GrayFox> please
<joesoundguy> scunizi U mean in terminal?
<`mac`> just wan a know what are they refering to.
<GrayFox> just have a look
<amenado> `mac`-> am not a good guesser
<icesword> Maimster, you know internal network is the issue,how is it connected
<thomas_> rrplay: Okay, no logo
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, if that's what you're trying to use.
<EpicLegion> rrplay: No logo
<rrplay> EpicLegion : you may have to reboot
<EpicLegion> rrplay: Okay
<Maimster> icesword Every box is connect via hard cable, nothing special though.
<danand_> gigamonkey - cool :)
<EpicLegion> rrplay: I'll do that
<Maimster> icesword One router, one modem.
<`mac`> i ll figure this out by myself . i see you guys buzy
<`mac`> bye
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, in terminal "cd /media/cdrom0 (or 1)" <enter> then "ls"
<Maimster> icesword I even switched cables too.
<joesoundguy> Scunizi....I sorry I not being clear.  THe system is up and running fine except when I insert a CDrom and click Browse I am ALWAYS promted to the Burn window and never get to browse the CD contents
<icesword> Maimster, every box automatically gain ip address?
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, try from the terminal the way I mentioned above.
<Maimster> icesword Yes.
<Maimster> icesword Even connect the box directly to the modem, same results.
<asker> hi, which command is neccessary to find out unused packages? how can i remove them then?
<rrplay>  !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<danand_> asker - use sudo apt-get autoremove
<icesword> Maimster, ohhh,you think ubuntu itself by someway is blocking speed
<joesoundguy> Scunizi...cdrom0  LS yields nuthin and cdrom1 o such device
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, ls must be lower case.. you probably know that but I had to say it.
<joesoundguy> Scunizi...it was in the terminal
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, with lower case.. right? no caps
<astheo> hi, where can i find the fstab file
<asker> danand_: then both inquiries are fulfilled?
<Maimster> icesword Get this...  I just ssh'ed into another Ubuntu 7.10 box. Used Wget for the file and I am getting 782Kb/sec
<joesoundguy> rScunizi ight
<joesoundguy> Scunizi Right
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, does it do it only on this cd?
<Maimster> icesword ETA is under 5 minutes for the 266MB file.
<Maimster> icesword My box is killing me somehow.
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  No.  Any data cd behaves this way
<rhineheart_m> Flannel: thanks for the response.. but that one will only work if you're logged as superuser
<ugaucho> hi there
<Maimster> icesword Maybe, MAIMSTER has MAIMED his own box? lol
<astheo> hi, where can i find the fstab file?
<Starnestommy> astheo: /etc/fstab
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, do you have an commercially burned cd's that you can test against? and have you tried burning your own cd's?
<astheo> thanx
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: No, you reboot to the recovery console
<icesword> Maimster, what?
<desertc> anyone got mythtv set up, so I can ask a couple easy questions?
<ugaucho> i need support for geforce6600 / display resolution / xorg
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  Yes.  Itś a commercial CD that worx in my other PC and my Mac.
<mike> hey everyone, i just installed gutsy on my laptop today and im trying to figure out how to sync my second gen ipod and what program i should use to do it
<Maimster> icesword Just joking, As I can not understand what is going on in my box that is doing this. I setup about 10 Ubuntu 7.10 boxes.
<Maimster> icesword I bet it is the Intel DG31PR board.
<Flannel> !ipod | mike
<ubotu> mike: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<danand_> asker - if you have messages from apt saying that packages are no longer required then use apt-get autoremove ... to search for packages etc that are no longer required ... use deborphan
<Maimster> icesword Probably that is what's doing it.
<mike> THANK YOU!!! JACKPOT
<joesoundguy> Scunizi..Just tried a commercialy purchased Music CD and the same thing happens
<rrplay> ugaucho: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Maimster> icesword Time to find another NIC around here to try it out.
<icesword> Maimster, so you mean you lack network card drivers
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, do the lights light on the front of the cd player like it's trying to do something?
<Jorge_> Is there an Age of Empires equivalent for Linux that anyone knows of?
<Eleaf> Does anybody know of a good time tracking program?  I forgot the name, you type what you are doing and the program records how long you do it.
<Maimster> icesword If so how am I connected to freenode?
<Maimster> icesword Using the box now.
<Eleaf> I have the program installed, I can't figure out what it is though, I've been searching for 10 minutes
<joesoundguy> Scunizi Yes and disk mounter says the disk is mounted
<amenado> Eleaf-> time
<Eleaf> amenado, that's to track programs
<asker> danand_: thank you. is deborphan a command?
<Eleaf> I want to track my activities, like "writing on blog" or "doing work" amenado
<desertc> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Maimster> <--- Needs more RUM.
<icesword> Maimster, no,it can use restricted drivers,then may stop its function
<Eleaf> There is a program that tracks time, but it won't show up in any searches
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  I think I have a Nautilus problem.  the hardware seems to work
<rhineheart_m> Flannel: thanks...but my machine doesn't have GUI.. it's a server
<manic12_> what is the correct way to launch the xserver, if i do sudo xstart it gives me a security warning, if i just do it as a normal user, some apps don't work
<Maimster> icesword I can check to see if there are any restricted drivers then.. hold checking now.
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, weird.. I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.. Nautilus might but that won't effect the terminal way of browsing.
<Eleaf> I really loath how difficult it is to find something that was so easy to find before
<danand_> asker - deborphan is  a package you can install - type sudo apt-get install deborphan in a terminal
<blood1> if my laptop froze and i had to hard-reset, would there be a log to tell me what went wrong. has happened a few times.
<xTheGoat121x> My top panel freezes every time I start my computer.
<Eleaf> amenado, I found the program, it's called gtimelog!
<Eleaf> heh.
<Fuze_> where do i find out what version of ubuntu im running??
<Maimster> icesword The only restricted driver that Ubuntu sees are the nVidia drivers and they are cool.
<Flannel> rhineheart_m: recovery console isn't a GUI.  It's a GRUB option.  It works, trust me.  Boots to run level 1
<amenado> Eleaf-> i know you can.. :P
<Flannel> Fuze_: lsb_release -a
<joesoundguy> Scunizi Perhaps itś an fstab or kernel issue?
<Fuze_> k  :)
<Eleaf> amenado, indeed, I found it
<Eleaf> I just typed in commands, still couldn't find the program in search ;)
<Maimster> icesword That download is complete. 266MB in almost no time at all.
<ugaucho> can Pidgin supports video talking?
<Maimster> icesword Average about 933KB/sec
<icesword> Maimster, ok,is there a way you can login to your router,or monitor it
<blood1> ugaucho: no
<myhiar>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Wass|> hi
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, you might be right there with fstab.. it could be a permission problem.. let me check my fstab for the cd rom line and I'll pass it to you for comparisson.
<myhiar> oops noob
<Maimster> icesword Yes doing it now.. hold.
<Maimster> icesword What would I be looking for?
<joesoundguy> Scunizi thnks...standing by
<icesword> Maimster, you know,i don't use router
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<Maimster> icesword Heheh..
<Maimster> icesword Your smart!!
<Wass|> I have a dedicated server with FIX IP.  I bought a domain name, and now I would like to link that dn on my ubuntu 7.10 box.  It needs NS 2x.  Where Can i find the information on how to setup a NS on my server ?
<joesoundguy> Scunizi...how do I get to my fstab file?
<icesword> Maimster, pardon
<Maimster> icesword I mean that you are keeping things simple.
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, from the terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<blood1> wass: look into BIND
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, it's usually listed toward the bottom
<ugaucho> can Pidgin supports video talking?
<Scunizi> no
<bloody`> ugau: no
<Wass|> bloody` : thanks
<ugaucho> ok ty ^^
<bloody`> wass: np
<bloody`> wass: its very easy
<Flannel> ugaucho: Ekiga does though.
<bloody`> wass: pm for help if you want
<Wass|> bloody`: it's the only thing missed to finish my setup eh
<Wass|> alright thanks :)
<bloody`> :)
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  /dev/hdc  /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto    0     0
<Shrugz> can someone help me is there a way to view all installed packages i installed a package awhile back and forgot what it was. just a way to view a list of all installed packages on the system in ubuntu can someone plz help me out here?
<joesoundguy> Scunizi I on a Toshiba A75 laptop w/ a CD-RW DVD Drive
<myhiar> Does anyone have a link to good information on configuring irc? I use X-chat but isn't there a different irc config file that i can set stuff with? tia
<Flannel> Shrugz: dpkg -l (lower case l)
<tux> hi, how can i install django-tagging packate to my 7.10 ?
<bloody`> shrugz run synaptics
<ugaucho> there is a method to boot ALWAYS ubuntu in 1280x1024 with 3D agp installed (geforce 6600)
<ugaucho> i have already edited xorg..
<Shrugz> Flannel? dpkg in the terminal?
<Flannel> Shrugz: yes
<ugaucho> but crash
<Shrugz> and i have bloody im stil fairly new to ubuntu so im just confuzzled with it
<Flannel> Shrugz: Or like bloody` said, run synaptic and you can browse them
<Shrugz> i have
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, I have two cd roms .. one cd and the other DVD. both are listed the same with the exception of "cdrom1 & cdrom0". also I noticed that yours is listed as /dev/hdc and mine is listed as /dev/scd1 and /dev/scd0.. that might be it.
<Shrugz> i have flannel i havent seen a list of all installed packages
<asker> danand_: how does deborphan work?
<Flannel> Shrugz: you can sort by different things in synaptic, if you sort by installed packages, it'll show you them
<Shrugz> ok ty ill try that
<namegame> shrugz, run synaptics then click on the small S...
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  Should I just try to edit the fstab from hdc to scd1?
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, the operative part of that last part is the "s". Maybe changing yours to /dev/sdc0 will make a diff.
<Flannel> joesoundguy: what version of ubuntu are you running? Dapper?
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  THis will require a restart right?
<babbitt> `q
<joesoundguy> Flannel Gutsy
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, sdc1
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: try :: find /dev -name *cd*
<darkcrab> anybody think of a really exceptional linux game
<bloody`> same gnome
<bloody`> :)
<Flannel> joesoundguy: you shouldn't have hdc in there for gutsy, they should be all SATA drives virtually
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, no restart neccessary.. just sudo mount -a
<darkcrab> thankie
<bloody`> all linux games a nifty
<Shrugz> Ty Flannel bloody flannel and namegame i got it i guess im still geting the hang of ubuntu but hell its a breath of fresh air from windows and a load off my mind with out haveing to worry about things id half to worry about with windows
<namegame> darkcrab...not really...imo...there are some good ones, but not "exceptional"
<Wass|> bloody` : im pming you =O
<bloody`> k
<darkcrab> k
<namegame> Personally, I would keep an eye on Planeshift...it's probably the best 3D MMORPG for linux right now
<ryanzec> is the a svn client the gives the smae functionality as tortoisesvn on window(if doing right-click to trigger svn commands and stuff)?
<darkcrab> ok cool. Iwill check it out
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys  tried find /dev -name *cd* and several lines came up including /dev/.static/dev/scd1
<k1ro> How do I uninstall Wine And Steam?
<Wass|> k1ro : with synaptic ?
<rrplay> ugaucho: gksudo nvidia-settings   select res   also  nvidia-xconfig  -A     see options for agp  re nvagp=1??
<oloughlin75> sudo apt-get purge wine* steam
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: that looks like it
<orudie> i have apache running on ubuntu 7.10, i would like to upload my website remotely, how can i achieve this ?
<k1ro> wass| whats Synaptic?
<bloody`> wass: pm
<danand_> asker - i'm not sure... i've never really had a need to use it .... apt has always done a good enough job in maintaining my packages...
<astheo> how do i edit fstab as a root. in kubuntu i would just right click on it and edit as a root...
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: try that in fstab /dev/scd1
<Wass|> k1ro : a GUI for dpkg
<k1ro> oh in System toolbar?
<Wass|> sudo synaptic
<bloody`> k1ro: apt-get remove wine
<oloughlin75> astheo: gksu gedit /fstabfile
<bloody`> same for steam
<tux> hi, how do i install django-tagging to my Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<astheo> thanks
<larson9999> so is ndiswrapper not going to work pretty soon?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys....working it now.....almost therre.....
<Wass|> apt-get install _anything_here__
<bloody`> wass: you ready to do this?
<larson9999> linus is kind of a jerk, eh?
<cambazz> how can I open the ssh in ubuntu.
<cambazz> there is not even an sshd
<Wass|> bloody` : i am.. im waiting for your pm lol
<bloody`> cambazz: apt-get install ssh
<Wass|> u received my pm ?
<bloody`> no, ive pm'd you
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, the difference between scd1 and hcd1 use to be the s stood for sata and h ide.. with gutsy everything is s
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: do you have two cd drives?
<namegame> open a terminal and type "ssh name@server"
<Wass|> ah damn.. i did not registred
<asker> danand_: then apt will do so for me.
<silas428> is there a way for computer A to give internet connection to computer B with just a ethernet cable?
<Wass|> wait...
<k1ro> bloody` thanks :D you know the command for steam?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: i have two, and they are scd0 and scd1
<asker> danand_: thank you anyway. bye CU.
<oloughlin75> silas428: You would need a crossover cable, amd I am not sure of the setup in Linux
<danand_> asker - take it easy :)
<silas428> oloughlin75: I just need to setup linux, it doesn't matter which distribution or anything?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys so far the /dev/scd/ does not exist so it couldn mount
<oloughlin75> silas428: I am not sure...
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, good luck.. looks like prince_jammys is doing the same thing I was.. and I have to make dinner for the family now.. /dev/scd1 with no / at the end
<joesoundguy> Scunizi TYVM
<silas428> oloughlin75: thanks, gonna get a crossover right now =)
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, np
<Wass|> im registred now eh
<cambazz> and how could i enable ssh at boot time
<chemical> hello from greece
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: what's the output of find /dev -name *scd*?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: without the question mark :)
<Phoenix27> Hey
<Phoenix27> I need some help.
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys...one sec.  tried to mount it and output was mount: /dev/scd is not a block device
<bloody`> ask away phoenix
<k1ro> bloody` thanks :D you know the command for steam?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: needs a number on the end  (/dev/scd1 for example)
<karllenz> how can i share my external usb hdd on my linux desktop with my os x laptop?
<bloody`> apt-get remove steam?
<eric__> Im trying to run rtorrent on my server without having to stay logged in via ssh terminal on my main computer thus defeating the point of trying to setup my torrent box anyone have any ideas?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys output from /dev -name *scd* is dev is a directory
<Phoenix27> I'm trying to install Ubuntu using a livecd. I've had it before, but I switched over to Vista to try it. For some reason when I inster the livecd and install it either errors during the installation or it just doesnt even bring up ubuntu. I've tried 2 different CD's one of which is a DVD.
<joesoundguy> ls
<Phoenix27> What do I do?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: you forgot "find"
<Phoenix27> insert*
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: i think
<bloody`> pheonix: when you boot to the cd, run the option to test the cd for errors
<Phoenix27> And I ran the problems checker on the first disc and it came up with 173 errors, the DVD won't run anything. It shows the menu but doesnt run any of the applications.
<Phoenix27> Like "Start and Install Ubuntu" wtc..
<Phoenix27> etc..*
<bloody`> phoenix: try downloading from another mirror, looks like you got a bad copy
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys I know have the 2 devices showing up but when I browse I am brought to the burn window (surpentine?)
<Phoenix27> I have no more discs D: and I used a different mirror for each.
<Phoenix27> >.<
<eric__> im trying to avoid having to physically log into the server solely to load up a rtorrent session in the cli and still be able to ssh into the box to check the status of my downloads...
<Cabal315> ola
<bloody`> ola
<ryanzec> is the a svn client the gives the smae functionality as tortoisesvn on window(if doing right-click to trigger svn commands and stuff)?
<k1ro> bloody` the command apt-get remove steam   not working because its not a package , well i think. Steam is a program for games
<Cabal315> hi
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: put the device name in your fstab ( /dev/scdX where X is the number )
<eric__> I just want to be able to shut down all the non core appliance hardware in my house when im sleeping but leave things like downloads and media server running 24/7
<Wass|> bloody` : can u try pm me?
<bloody`> i am trying
<Wass|> weird :( really
<Cabal315> anyone can help me to connect on AIX CDE using ubuntu
<bluebanana> how do i know if i use iptables?
<bloody`> k1ro: is steam installed now?
<Wass|> bloody` is away: let me be your swear word... i swear you'll be mine.
<XiXaQ> is it possible to move Terminal tabs to the bottom of the screen?
<k1ro> bloody` yes
<astheo> how do i upgrade my gutsy to latest hardy?
<orudie> can anyone help me? i have apache running on ubuntu 7.10, i would like to upload my website remotely, how can i achieve this ?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys OK the fstab now has scd0
<Azodon> ftp
<orudie> can anyone help me? i have apache running on ubuntu 7.10, i would like to upload my website remotely through ftp using dreamweaver, how can i achieve this ?
<tinman> orudie: have ftp or scp it to a shell
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: ok
<Wass|> astheo : hardy is in beta.. i dont recommend you... but if you insiste... edit  /etc/apt/source.list and change all gutsy to hardy  the.  apt-get update. apt-get dist-upgrade
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: this *should* do it
<bloody`> k1ro: was it installed thru wine?
<k1ro> bloody` I think so :S
<bloody`> just delete your ~/.wine folder
<orudie> tinman: do i need an ftp server set up for this? or apache is enough ?
<tinman> orudie: set up a ftp server then and this has nothing to do with dream weaver
<LinuxMonkey> bloody`: lol steam is a windows program, its not gonna show up to remove since its installed through wine
<tinman> orudie: you would need a ftp or a shell
<k1ro> but steam is still In "Application-> Wine ->program"
<k1ro> bloody` but steam is still In "Application-> Wine ->program"
<bloody`> k1ro: delete that folder
<namegame> astheo, as far as i know hardy isn't completely ready yet, it's supposed to be officially released in April if my info is correct
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys scd is not a block device?!\
<k1ro> bloody` how
<Cabal315> join /#unix
<eduard> How can I make "/foo/bar/file?id=1" and "/foo/bar/file.php?id=1" point to the same thing?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: huh. can you paste the output here of this:::   grep scd /etc/fstab
<astheo> wass: i know, thanks!
<tinman> eduard: ask in ##php maybe?
<bloody`> k1ro: rm -Rf /home/<user>/.wine
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys  BTW I have two cdś now....one mounts and does not let me browse the other does not mount
<eduard> tinman: #php on freenode?
<chamunks> can someone direct me to where i can find out weather or not i can leave an ssh connection and resume it connecting to it later?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys /dev/scd0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bloody`> wass: do you have aim?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: that is identical to mine
<tinman> eduard: ##php on freenode
<astro76> !screen | chamunks
<Phoenix27> I swear I have the worst luck
<ubotu> chamunks: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Wass|> bloody` : i have msn
<Wass|> msn messenger
<joesoundguy> prince_jammys But mine is broke ;-(
<tinman> You need  registered nick to pm
<bloody`> wass: join #bloody
<chamunks> astro76, thanks!
<XceII> I have a new mobo, the sound is ok, but mute is not there, how can i fix this, thanks.
<astro76> chamunks: no prob, I use it all the time
<Phoenix27> I have a million blank CD's all of them 650 mb and Ubuntu is like 684...
<Phoenix27> -.-
<k1ro> bloody` the command is not working
<bloody`> whats it say?
<k1ro> bloody` rm -Rf /home/<user>/.wine
<chamunks> astro76, ahh... i think this just makes it so i can have more than one ssh in one window right?
<k1ro> it doesnt say anything
<bluebanana> I'm using ettercap. How do i know what "wireless interface" to put in the blank ?
<bloody`> error?
<bloody`> ls /home/jtughdfs/.wine
<astro76> chamunks: no basically you'd ssh in, start screen, then you can detach the screen session which stays running, and you can reattach to it later
<k1ro> bloody` is it because of capital R     ?  rm -Rf /home/<user>/.wine
<Cabal315> #unix
<k1ro> LinuxMonkey you here?
<manic12_> can anyone tell me the keystroke to resume a suspended process or at least bang on it?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using a latitude d630 with c2d cpu.  everything works but when i resume from suspend, one of the CPU cores goes "missing".  any ideas how to solve this?
<LinuxMonkey> k1ro: you have to change <user> with your user name
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies when I dble click on the cdrom icon on the desktiop I braught to the ://burn
<bloody`> it needs to be caps
<chamunks> astro76, so leaving the client disconnected from the server but the program running on the server remains running right?
<k1ro> LinuxMonkey i know this :P
<k1ro> LinuxMonkey i know this :P but is the capital R   need to be little ?   rm -Rf /home/<user>/.wine
<bluebanana> how do i know what "wireless interface" we're on?
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: but it mounts?
<astro76> chamunks: yes everything in the screen session is still running
<bartmon> Hey... Does anyone know if Netbeans 6 will hit the repos anytime soon?
<chamunks> astro76, so this should be installed server side?
<LinuxMonkey> k1ro: no has to be capital as bloody` said
<astro76> chamunks: yes, it's default in ubuntu
<k1ro> ls /home/jtughdfs/.win
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: can you right click on it and "open" or browse  (i have kde, so i don't know how it is in gnome)
<chamunks> astro76, ahh sweet
<bartmon> bluebanana: The terminal way is IMHO the fastest. Try executing iwconfig.
<k1ro> ls: /home/kiro/.wine: No such file or directory
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies it has been mounting all along....I cannot browse the files on the disc
<bloody`> then apt removed it for you
<asourdiffe> Does anyone know a way to figure out what config file X11 is using? I have NO /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but X is still running
<bluebanana> bartmon: you talking to me? or was that a name-typo?
<orudie> how can i set up ubuntu 7.10 as an ftp server?
<bloody`> see if the menu item has a commend it is linked to
<manic12_> how do you tell a process to reset itself?
<k1ro> bloody` how to apt this
<bartmon> bluebanana: talking to you
<bluebanana> bartmon: ok. i'll get it
<ypSami> Anyone know what this means: ranlib: could not create temporary file whilst writing archive: No more archived files
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies  yes I can.  I cannot see the files however...I bnought the the burn window
<willis__> !ftp | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bluebanana> bartmon: thanks! i have it already and i see that i'm on "ath0". (I thought i was on "eth0". BTW, what to these words (eth, ath) mean?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies the dirctory is burn:///
<tmoney_> i need help
<orudie> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bartmon> bluebanana: They're just short names for a network devices.
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: and it's definitely not a blank cd?
<oloughlin75> !ask | tmoney_
<ubotu> tmoney_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: have you tried with other cds?
<asourdiffe>  Does anyone know a way to figure out what config file X11 is using? I have NO /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but X is still running
<Phoenix27> I just did that WIn5dsum or whatever in my iso file
<tmoney_> i have a dell latitude
<Cabal315> any can tell me how i can access AIX CDE using ubuntu ?
<Phoenix27> And it said the things were different
<nemesis256> I'm having problems getting a command to run at startup, see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4467428
<Phoenix27> What does that mean?
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies  yes...two discs both store bought...one a music cd and the other a store bought data disc
<bluebanana> so is "ath0" the wireless interface?
<willis__> asourdiffe,  could look at the logs/output of 'startx' perhaps.
<tmoney_> and the wireless is broke
<bartmon> bluebanana: Yeah. From the name I'd guess from the manufacturer Atheros.
<bluebanana> Coz I tried putting "ath0" into ettercap's Sniff/Unified Sniffing blank, but it says "Invalid Interface".
<[dcr]> Hello, I'm trying to use AirCrack and I installed it already, but I dont see it in any of the applications, is there a helpfile online or some?
<pkh> i'm unsure what version to download for a core2duo (t9500 if it matters) -- i386 or amd64? (the amd64 info at the download site mentions core-2, but a google search seems to indicate there are problems...)
<cmlalex> ubuntu gutsy, STB Gateway OEM Bt848 TV/FM Tuner and mythtv errors: bt848a video (*** unknown/gene [bttv]. Any tips??
<bartmon> bluebanana: Did you prefix that with /dev/ ? I'm not sure what ettercap takes as the argument but try it.
<PriceChild> [dcr]: aircrack is a cli application, there are good tutorials at its site.
<Celes> Hey I have a question
<bluebanana> bartmon: ok.
<bloody`> blue: run ifconfig
<danhs> hey I have a kind of silly question: how is canonical earning money?
<bloody`> you shoukd have a wlan0
<prince_jammys> joesoundguy: mmm i'm stuck. you could try restarting, now that you changed fstab. it shouldn't be necessary, but it's worth a shot
<PriceChild> danhs: they sell support contracts.
<faileas> pkh; both would work, but i386 would be a better idea unless you need something specific thats 64 but
<[dcr]> PriceChild: Thanks :)
<faileas> bit
<danhs> they're a for profit company.....but they give everything away
<danhs> PriceChild: is that profitable?
<Celes> Why is it that you cannot upload pictures from a Nikon Camera to Ubuntu? through a usb cable even.. I dont see any recent pictures in my folder what is wrong?
<bluebanana> PriceChild: you talking to me (re: aircrack)?
<PriceChild> danhs: I don't know, but probably not yet.
<bartmon> danhs: Support to name an obvious revenue stream.
<pkh> faileas, nothing specifically 64.  just wanted to make sure it used both cores fully.
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies  OK Iĺl give it a while ...TYVM and Iĺl be back on in a few
<PriceChild> bluebanana: no
<bluebanana> bartmon: /dev/ath0 doesn't work
<Demorez213> can anyone help me, I'm having a problem with synaptic and I'm sure it's really simple
<danhs> who's doing that?  I come here or search google whenever I have issues.....isn't ubuntu just debian? if you're a debian/linux pro aren't you set?
<cmlalex> any bttv gurus here??
<bloody`> blue: try /dev/wlan0
<faileas> pkh: dual core is SMP. you can have that without 64 bit
<pkh> faileas, thanks.  downloading now.
<Demorez213> I have a program that thinks it's broken cause it had an outdated dependency
<bluebanana> bartmon: i found the problem. it's a bug.
<danhs> PriceChild: Unless they have hackers that will re-write drivers for you or something
<bluebanana> bartmon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ettercap/+bug/116486
<Demorez213> (libqt3c102-mt)
<willis__> Ubuntu is  branching more and more away from 'just debian' - with each release the differance grows.
<bod_> hey guys, im using thunderbird, but i keep getting an error from the smtp server saying that my email address is not validated. I've succesfully used thunderbird on previous installations. this is really annoying now cause im unable to send any mail with it. has any got any ideas on the cause or a fix. if not is it possible to use a different smtp server thing?
<Demorez213> and it runs fine and all is working well
<Demorez213> and I can't seem to get synaptic to figure out that it's working fine and not damaging my sys
<danhs> willis__: how do you mean?
<ader10> what is the typical speed of ubuntu repositories
<Demorez213> how can I make sure that synaptic will just let me install other repos I need?
<XceII> what part of compiz has to be installed to activate it?
<cmlalex> « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<willis__> danhs,  each release differs more and more from the default debian setup.  :)
<sthistle> bod_: make sure you have a username/password specified in your thunderbird smtp settings
<bloody`> demorez: it will
<Celes> you guys never answered me :(
<PriceChild> cmlalex: without the  »s
<Demorez213> (obviously without uninstalling my beloved program)
<Celes> Jack_Sparrow, where are you?
<Demorez213> >bloody' it keeps marking the change as removing it
<danhs> willis__: But ubuntu is just a nicely configured debian....I could, conceivably, hack up my debian with enough apt-gets to replicate ubuntu, no?
<Demorez213> i've had to re-install it once already
<willis__> danhs,  i rember when mandrake (or whatever it was called years ago) was just a take off from  redhat.
<danhs> I think that's a good thing, mind you
<k1ro>  NEED TOTAL HELP HERE IM GOING TO A LAN PARTY NEXT WEEK AND I WANT TO BE ABLE TO PLAY WITHOUT PROBLEM
<bloody`> celes: watcha need?
<k1ro> WITH STEAM*
<k1ro> srry for caps
<ypSami> k1ro: chill out
<willis__> danhs,  you could do the same with mandrake, or slax perhaps also.. but that dosent mean a lot.  :)
<faileas> ...
<bloody`> k1ro: come to #bloody
<Celes> I need to find out why I cant get my new nikon pics uploaded onto ubuntu.. it only shows my old ones :(
<ader10> #bloody
<PriceChild> k1ro: why not just use windows for it?
<willis__> danhs,  ubuntu does not use the debian repos, and dosent try to keep up with all the changes that  are happening in debian.
<ader10> what kind of chan name is #bloody? :P
<bloody`> mine.
<ader10> ah, I should have noticed
<LinuxMonkey> lol its bloody channel
<philphoto> anyone using an IBM T30?
<XceII> What part of compize has to be installed to activate the rest.
<danhs> willis__: no?  It doesn't benefit from all the packaging that happens in unstable branch?
<bloody`> :)
<Celes> Okay no one knows how to answer me
<cmlalex> any bttv gurus here?
<Demorez213> >bloody are you certain synaptic won't remove this program again?
<willis__> danhs,  ubuntu has differnt release schedules and 'ideaology'  -
<nickrud> Celes: that's probably correct. Try asking (with exact camera model) every 10-15 minutes
<bloody`> i love bttv
<bloody`> tuxtv:)
<willis__> danhs,  check ubuntu web site for more. I gotta head to work. Byee
<danhs> later
<nickrud> danhs: ubuntu syncs with unstable each release, but has some patches that debian hasn't used
<cmlalex> bloody, i have a STB Gateway OEM Bt848 TV/FM Tuner that has been sooo much trouble...
<Celes> Coolpix P3 Nikon Camera it wont show new pictures when  transfered through my usb onto ubuntu why is this??
<bloody`> demorez: yes
<bloody`> cml?no_webforward_found_for_afraid.org: what kinda porbs
<joesoundguy> prince_jammies  restarted...no help ;-(
<cmlalex> bloody, exact error from mythtv setup: bt848a video (*** unknown/gene [bttv]
<bod_> sthistle, they are, and there both correct
<bloody`> wrong driver
<philphoto> any thinkpad users here?
<asourdiffe> willis > thanks!
<myozound> yea I have an x61 tablet whats up?
<icesword> hi
<sthistle> bod_: dunno then. check your isp? does another client work (i.e. evolution)?
<icesword> i am back,power was cut off
<philphoto> ooohh, X61.  hot!
<cmlalex> bloody, could you point me in the right direction? its my first manual driver install
<dft> evening all
<philphoto> myozound: I'm actually wondering about ethernet built into the mobo on a t30
<bod_> sthistle, ive had this client working on previous installations, it collects emails, but doesnt send them
<myozound> ah ok. sorry no help there =\
<bloody`> cml: google it. there is a million very easy guides to use
<chamunks> astro76, from the sounds of it screen just puts it in the background or on a lower level than the gui or cli login but what if i shut down my client pc?
<PriceChild> !jfgi | bloody`
<ubotu> bloody`: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<philphoto> thx though!
<cmlalex> bloody, for what specifically? ive been on google for the past 2 days for this
<LinuxMonkey> k1ro: lol 74% its getting there
<sthistle> bod_: collecting is pop3 or imap. sending is smtp. If you are getting error that username or password is not right, then sounds like isp question
<bluebanana> I'm on a wireless network. I'm curently looking at a hosts list. IP address for one of them is 1XX.XXX.0.1 while the IP address for the other one is 1XX.XXX.0.100 (NOTE: I have put the letter X for privacy sake. In reality. The X's represent real numbers). Which of the two is the router?
<astro76> chamunks: the screen session stays running on the server, you can reattach to it locally or by ssh'ing to the machine
<bod_> sthistle, ok, how do i check what my isp is and what its set to in thunderbird?
<ryanzec> I want to  make a shortcut to eclipse in the top on my menu on ubuntu but want to use the eclipse icon, is there a way to get that
<ryanzec> i manually install eclipse 3.3.2
<cmlalex> blue: ************.1
<chamunks> astro76, Eeeep Im soo emberassed i just had a total noob moment i should have realised i just need to issue the screen command when im logged in via ssh ooops  :P
<bluebanana> cmlalex: the one that ends in just ".1" is the router?
<chamunks> astro76, my apologies, and thanks allot!
<cmlalex> yes
<cmlalex> bloody, for what specifically? ive been on google for the past 2 days for this
<bluebanana> cmlalex: thanks. how did you learn that?
<sthistle> bod_: your isp would be whoever supplies your internet connection.
<cmlalex> blue: just an educated guess. every linksys router is set to 192.168.1.1 by default
<bod_> sthistle, virginmedia
<Kl4m> cmlalex: bluebanana: 192.168.0.1 for linksys
<Nostah2> so whats better about ubuntu then debian
<bluebanana> in the networking world, what does "poisoning mean"
<LinuxMonkey> Nostah2: The community ofcourse
<danhs> bluebanana: I've definitely heard this before....I feel like it's some kind of man in the middle attack or something......
<Kl4m> bluebanana: In general, make a service believe it has received authentic information when it has not
<sthistle> bod_: http://www.virginmedia.com/customers/emailgateway.php?category=portal&app=email
<cmlalex> bloody, for what specifically? ive been on google for the past 2 days for this
<rahduke> hey i have a really stupid really easy question can someone humor me please
<emma> In #debian they do not have a corporation that records everything that the users say or do to be published on the internet for that corporations profit (F.U. IRSeek: You do not have my permission to publish anything I write)
<twist> im having trouble installing wine and envy. my dependencies aren't working. could anybody spare a moment to help?
<bloody`> cml: bttv howto
<sthistle> bod_: better link http://www.virgin.net/helpme/email/
<bod_> sthistle,  cheers dude
<emma> So that would be one difference. (F.U. IRSeek: You do not have my permission to publish anything I write)
<astro76> !language | emma
<ubotu> emma: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> ask rahduke
<Devourer> I just broke my desktop and I can't click on any folders or icons, I can only interface with the windows, what do I do?
<bloody`> dev: restart x
<twist> where is the pastebin website?
<rahduke> thanks, I just need to get find out where my DVDrw is in terminal
<icesword_> ctrl+alt+backspace
<rahduke> i cant find it
<bloody`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gonecrazee> anyone installd the March 5 ATI driver successfully????
<bluebanana> So i'm on a wireless network at our home. In our host list, I found the router's ip address (192.168.0.1). I see another one: 192.168.0.100. Is that me or someone else? How can i verify?
<Devourer> bloody`, does x stand for something?
<bod_> astro76, what was the problem with emma's post?
<bloody`> ctrl +alt +bcksp
<cmlalex> bloody, bttv support has been in the kernel since 2.2.0 right?
<astro76> bod_: abbreviations for foul language are also not allowed
<sthistle> bluebanana: sounds like the first machine on the network to get an address. that is normally the first dhcp address assigned
<bloody`> i think, maybe 2.4
<bloody`> def 2.6
<bluebanana> sthistle: i don't understand you.
<bloody`> cml: reg and pm me
<bluebanana> would that be me or someone else?
<Devourer> bloody`, how dare! :) Was that the only way?
<rahduke> thats not cool
<bloody`> dev: yesish
<sthistle> bluebanana: that sounds like your IP.
<twist> could anybody look at this for me and maybe give me a hand? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58702/
<Demorez213> bloody >it seems it still is telling me it's going to remove these files
<bod_> astro76, what abreviation? F.U ?
<bloody`> dev: did it work?
<Devourer> bloody`, lol, alright.
<rahduke> i hit ctrl+alt+bkspace and got logged out
<twist> anyhelp would be appreciated
<Devourer> bloody`, yeah, I suppose so.
<bloody`> demorez: pm me
<bluebanana> how can i verify that it's indeed my IP and not someone else's?
<bloody`> dev: ok then :)
<astro76> emma: the only one she used genius
<gonecrazee> CATALYST 8.3 --- help instaling it wouod beappreciated
<bloody`> demorez: just use apt-get
<bod_> astro76, oh, i thought that was related to the post, i didnt ealise it was meant as an abreviation,.,.my bad ;~)
<richard__> probably not out in te repos already...?
<LinuxMonkey> astro76: i think thwir just trying to start trouble
<astro76> bod_: sorry thought you were being funny :p
<musashi_> I need some help solving a software RAID 1 setup problem. The explanation is too long to post here. I posted it at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26489 my thanks to anyone willing to read it and help me.
<gonecrazee> downloaded it from ATI but  build packagewill not work
<elchado> Hello, cant get any sound from my speakers. Tried yesterday, it appears my soundcard (intel integrated Realtek ALC883) and can not find the driver on Alsa-project. Any ideas?
<recon> I have SSH access to a machine with X running on :0. Is there any way to open a VNC server on :0, too?
<rahduke> grrrr
<Maimster> icesword_ After some long googling I found the problem. There is a bug in the Realtek driver, they released a new one I will install it now..
<dooglus> recon: yes
<dooglus> recon: x11vnc can do that
<rahduke> someone just tell me the terminal cmd to get my DVd drive
<rahduke> pleassee
<tumblewee> Hello
<recon> dooglus: just what I was looking for. thanks.
<recon> rahduke: is it mounted?
<oldmonkswill> hi, i am using hardy heron and it is working great for me! one thing though, although compiz is working fine, i have installed the advanced desktop settings manager-- when i right click on the desktop to enable compiz, it does not show me the "custom" option, so i am unable to get the cube, animations etc. just the default stuff like the wall, is there anyway to fix this?
<astro76> rahduke: it is most likely /media/cdrom
<rahduke> yea
<dooglus> recon: I have: vnc is aliased to `cd; nohup x11vnc -display :0 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd &'
<emma> astro76 You mean the abbreviation for Fully Understand?  (F.U. Irseek: You do not have my permission to publish anything that I write.)
<Maimster> icesword_ So if anyone else has a problem with the Realtek RTL8111 then you know what to do.
<tumblewee> im having wireless problems, anyone familiar with SMC2862W-G cards
<rahduke> hahaha awesome thanks alot
<rahduke> duh
<ypSami> Anyone know how to fix this error: ranlib: could not create temporary file whilst writing archive: No more archived files
<tumblewee> i've tried something like 08340385903894083 ways to get it to work
<CaiLIC> Somewhat less than quick question: What do I do if I'm trying to install Ubuntu (from CD) onto a computer and the computer in question doesn't recognise it as an 'Operating System'?
<Maimster> brb....
<nickrud> emma: no dancing, please.
<LinuxMonkey> emma: you know well off it doesnt stand for that, please go elsewere to start trouble.
<dooglus> when is hery hardon due to be released?
<nickrud> dooglus: april 24, last I read
<dooglus> nickrud: thanks
<sthistle> CaiLIC: As in BIOS? Just set it for pnp os
<AXAUser109> Can someone help me out with installing ndswrapper?
<bloody`> ndiswrapper ew
<Nostah2> what kind of fun stuff is hardy heron going to have
<dooglus> AXAUser109: you're missing an 'i'
<gonecrazee> ineln83?
<Wass|> bloody` : whi that afraid.org  I have to use  their NS  as I read
<tumblewee> my wireless dongle
<tumblewee> sucks
<Mike> dooglus: Ah, crap.
<twist> Im not not trying to spam the room, but if somebody could help me id really aprpeciate it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58702/
<nickrud> Nostah2: the people on #ubuntu+1 can fill you in
<tumblewee> SMC2862W-G
<bloody`> wass: trust me, you dont want to setup and run a name server
<tumblewee> cannot work with ubuntu i'm quitting ubuntu cause i can't get it on the internet
<CaiLIC> I've got the BIOS set up to hit the CDROM drive first in the boot sequence, but it doesn't take.
<tumblewee> it works fine with puppylinux
<Mike> I can't quite figure out many commands in the terminal.
<mouseboyx> twist, you have to sudo apt-get install wine
<Wass|> bloody` : .. well.. i need at least to know whats needed for that
<nickrud> !gutsysources | twist
<ubotu> twist: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<sthistle> CaiLIC: Sounds like a bad cd then
<sethk> twist, did you run the command it suggests (apt-get -f install)?
<amenado> what does "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." do booting a livecd ? and then it fails and gives initramfs prompt
<CaiLIC> I've tried several of them.
<Wass|> can you go back to the channel 2 mins ?
<mouseboyx> apt-get -f install wine
<twist> its not just wine, im having problems with dependencies. envy, etc., i cant get installed
<gamegame> good afternoon ubuntu 7.10, dell inspiron 1100, bcm43xx & bcm440x both dont work.  any ideas?
<Mike> How can I figure out the password for the sudo command?
<recon> dooglus: why the nohup?
<bloody`> press enter
<bloody`> lol
<Starnestommy> Mike: it's the password you use to log in
<Mike> And how do I run a file in the terminal?
<astro76> !envy | twist
<ubotu> twist: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nickrud> twist: you shouldn't use envy, but you don't have the main repo enabled. Do the steps above to get them all
<sethk> Mike, it's your own password.  If you have to figure it out you are in trouble
<Mike> Starnestommy: It's not taking that password.
<bloody`> mike: sudo passwd root       it will ask for your user's pass
<tumblewee> son of a monkey i don't think anyone hears me
<twist> alright, ill give it a shot
<sthistle> Mike: to run an executable, type ./command
<Starnestommy> bloody`: no.
<tumblewee> i quit ubuntu
<Mike> Okay. Lemme try thi.
<tumblewee> back to puppy
<gamegame> Mike: when you installed, which user did you set up, it's that user's password.
<Mike> *this
<Starnestommy> he's trying to use sudo, not the root account, I think
<Mike> Ah
<gonecrazee> CATALYST?
<dooglus> recon: so I can close the terminal and have the vnc server live on
<oldmonkswill> hardy heron (works great!) compiz works, but only the default settings. right clicking on desktop does not give me the "custom" option (that you usually have after installing advanced desktop settings manager) so i have no cube, animations etc. is there a way around this?
<recon> dooglus: oh.
<astro76> oldmonkswill: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<dooglus> I installed hardy heron in a chroot.  is there any way I can boot it?
<Mike> Starnestommy: Actually, I need root account.
<Wass|> bloody` : can you go back 2 mins on the channels, i need a little bit of your knowledge :)
<oldmonkswill> astro76, thank you very much!
<Mike> Starnestommy: I thought sudo got me that.
<sthistle> Mike: then use sudo su -
<tumblewee> ANYONE: ANYONE GOT ANY LUCK WITH SMC2862w-G on UBUNTU 7.10???
<AntiUSA_> how do I use a .jar installer?
<astro76> !rootshell | Mike
<ubotu> Mike: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<nickrud> Mike: sudo -i will give you a root terminal
<Starnestommy> Mike: it does.  It runs the command after "sudo" as root
<bazhang> dooglus: better to discuss that in #ubuntu+1
<Mike> Hum, okay.
<Tetracomm> I tried to install kde4, and after experimenting, the logon screen stopped working.
<bloody`> wass: im there
<Wass|> AntiUSA : java -jar /path/to/file.jar ?
<gamegame> network issue on 7.10 and dell.. is this the right place?
<bazhang> caps tumblewee
<nickrud> gamegame: yes, probably
<amenado> what does "EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." do booting a livecd ? and then it fails and gives initramfs prompt
<NB2000>  /quit
<tumblewee> can anyone hear me
<Mike> Dammit, I wish these instructions for installing ndiswrapper weren't so cryptic.
<sthistle> AntiUSA: that is java.. try java filename.jar?
<clw3388> need some #!bin/bash knowhow  anyone willing to help?
<gonecrazee> tumblewee
<sthistle> clw3388: yeah. it is #!/bin/bash :-)
<nickrud> clw3388: try #bash , they focus on that
<Mike> "Go to the source directory and run make distclean and make. As root, run make install"
<Mike> What the hell?
<bazhang> clw3388: there is also a channel for that if people here do not know #bash
<gonecrazee> helllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<clw3388> will do thx
<gamegame> MIke: you are new to linux, what they are asking you to do is something all linux admins have to do at some point.
<AntiUSA_> thanks
<astro76> Mike: it means type 'make distclean' then 'make' then
<gamegame> Mike: you should read up on linux, and building and compiling...
<Mike> Very new to linux, but go on.
<astro76> Mike: sudo make install
<nickrud> !compiling | Mike
<ubotu> Mike: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<gamegame> Mike: buy the book: running linux by walsh.
<bazhang> Mike: take a deep breath ;]
<elchado> Just installed ubuntu on laptop, no sound from realtek alc883. any tips?
<gamegame> Nick: lmao
<Mike> Geez :O
<Mike> For an OS that wants to go widespread, it sure isn't newbie friendly.
<Mike> Reading time, where do I even start? >_>
<Jotunn6> can anyone hear me?
<gamegame> cat /home/walsh/running_linux | Mike
<clw3388> well now #bash is not very talkative
<namegame> elchado...switch to Alsa sound
<Starnestommy> Jotunn6: yes
<bazhang> !training | Mike
<ubotu> Mike: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<nickrud> Mike: that link I gave you above is a decent start
<sthistle> Jotunn6: no.. but can read what you type
<Mike> Alright
<dooglus> bazhang: I installed feisty fawn in a chroot.  is there any way I can boot it?
<Jotunn6> i'm having trouble with wireless device SMC2862W-G
<elchado> namegame: how do I do that? i opened alsamixer, and volumes are up and not muted.
<Jotunn6> i've tried soo many things
<LuiCal> hi guys, im having a hard time mounting my ipod on gutsy, when i had feisty i only had to connect my ipod and it would be mounted inmediately, but now nothing appears, what should i do?
<Jotunn6> can't get it running.  it works fine on puppy
<Jotunn6> but ubuntu is a no go
<rahduke> ok 1 more question
<bazhang> Jotunn6: what chipset please
<rahduke> im sorry to keep bothering eveyrone
<gamegame> my turn?  broadcom bcm440x nic is not coming up, any ideas?
<Jotunn6> any online guide specifically for that wireless usb card?
<rahduke> so im trying to burn a 360 Iso in terminal and i set everything up but then i get this error :-( unable to open64("/media/cdrom0",O_RDWR): Is a directory
<LuiCal> how can i mount my ipod nano on gutsy?
<sthistle> Jotunn6: found this http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241476
<AntiUSA_> I get an exception error
<bazhang> LuiCal: newest one?
<LuiCal> nop, its an old one
<gonecrazee> OK WELL THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP
<Mike> Hum, is there a simplier to use driver out there for a WRT54G PC card?
<bazhang> LuiCal: which app are you using to sync it with ubuntu?
<nickrud> !patience | gamegame
<ubotu> gamegame: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mike> I'm going through a lot of pain to make my card work with ndiswrapper...
<AntiUSA_> <sthistle> it gives me an exception error when I used that command
<orudie> after downloading a file , whats the command to install it ?
<nickrud> gamegame: sorry, wrong nick
<Baron27> I just installed 7.1 but it didnt add my first account to the sudo user group. Time to reinstall?
<bazhang> orudie: depends on the file
<clw3388> on a #1/bin/bash script when running su how do you get it to type your password?
<__mikem> Mike, with the newest release of ubuntu you don't need to use ndiswrapper, you can use restricted drivers
<ypSami> Is this a known bug with checkinstall:  ranlib: could not create temporary file whilst writing archive: No more archived files
<anarchy_> "impossible to find package sun-java5-sdk" after using sudo apt-get install sun-java5-sdk... does anyone know what can I do to make it work?
<nickrud> Baron27: that makes no sense.   type   groups   in a terminal, are you in the admin group?
<LuiCal> well, i used amarok whn i had feisty, but in fesity it would recognized it just by pluggin it
<Baron27> let me check
<gamegame> _mikem: I have the same issue as mike, the restricted drivers complain... but ya mike! it might work
<orudie> bazhang: its proftpd-1.3.1.tar.bz2
<Jotunn6> bazhang : frisbee somthing
<nickrud> !gutsysources | anarchy_ (you probably don't have multiverse)
<co_17> hallo
<__mikem> gamegame, the restricted drivers work fine for my broadcom wireless device
<ubotu> anarchy_ (you probably don't have multiverse): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<anarchy_> nickrud, ok, thx. I'll try that
<gamegame> MIke: on the top of your window, do you seee a thinkg that looks like a card ?
<gamegame> mine says that the fwcutter does not have the source.
<Baron27> says adm but it wont allow me to sudo
<bazhang> Jotunn6: that is not very precise; if you give me info like that, then my advice to you will be equally vague
<__mikem> gamegame it can also be accessed under the Administration menu
<Jotunn6> ok sorry hang on
<Starnestommy> Baron27: are you in the admin group?
<gamegame> mikem: you are right.
<Baron27> no
<rahduke> is there anyone who can help me out
<elchado> namegame: how do i switch to alsa sound?
<LuiCal> what should i do?
<gamegame> Mike: you still there?
<bazhang> ask rahduke
<Vad1> How can I give espeak a text file to read from the terminal?
<Baron27> it didn't add the first account to the admin group
<Baron27> odd
<nickrud> Baron27: very. you can boot into recovery mode and   adduser <name> admin
<Mike> gamegame: Oh, yeah.
<gamegame> Mike: mikem is right, you might be able to just turn it on under restrickted drivers.
<Mike> Where is that?
<magick> What's the easiest way to jail a user to his/her home directory? I've googled and seen a tutorial on recompiling openssh but is there an easier way?
<AntiUSA_> what all packages do I need to have installed to use a .JAR installer?
<gamegame> Mike: under the admin memu, im having issues booting ubuntu right now...
<Devourer> Is apt-get install the same as aptitude?
<LuiCal> how can i mount my ipod nano on gutsy?
<bazhang> orudie: why download it when you can install it from the repos?
<gamegame> Mike: system preferences or something like that... then "REstrickted Drivers"
<Mike> Okay..
<Devourer> Or... aptitude install*
<__mikem> gamegame, its under administration, not Preferences
<nickrud> Devourer: for nearly all purposes yes, the ubuntu uber-geeks strongly recommend using apt-get
<bazhang> Devourer: similar in many respects yes
<__mikem> mike its under administration, not preferences
<gamegame> __mikem: just trying to help :D
<Jotunn6> bazhang : PrismFrisbee
<Mike> I don't see the words "Restrcited Drivers"
<__mikem> gamegame, I know, but you will find that in the tech support world, if what you tell a user to do doesn't concur with what they see right infront of them, they panic :p
<__mikem> Mike what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nickrud> Mike: it should say restricted manager under the admin menu
<gamegame> __mikem: sry
<Mike> No worries gamegame.
<orudie> bazhang: i'm using putty
<Mike> It's 6.0..something
<__mikem> gamegame, no need to apologise
<__mikem> mike, oh, you are using Dapper Drake, no wonder
<Mike> 6.06.
<__mikem> yup
<bazhang> Jotunn6: please go into terminal and type lspci is this a pci device and lsusb if this is a usb device and give the exact name and number of that chipset please (dont paste just tell me in one line or less)
<LuiCal> can someone please help me with how to mount my nano on gutsy
<Devourer> Why can't apt-get find vmware-player?
<Mike> So, where should I be?
<gamegame> __mikem: just looking for karma and some nic magic
<__mikem> dapper drake, I don't know what the proceedure is for drake
<__mikem> gamegame, :)
<bazhang> LuiCal: who are you addressing?
<Mike> Agh, crap.
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server    Devourer
<nickrud> Devourer: vmplayer isn't in ubuntu
<Mike> Upgrading time?
<Devourer> nickrud, oh.
<LuiCal> well im really a newbie so i dont know how to adresse it
<nickrud> Devourer: 7.10, anyway
<J-_laptop> do I need pulseaudio on both my desktop and laptop to stream desktop to laptop over internal ip, or can I do that with ssh as well?
<Devourer> nickrud, where do I find sources.list?
<bazhang> LuiCal: being new is really not an excuse; you need to add someone's nick to your questions or they will be ignored or lost
<nickrud> Devourer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<rahduke> so im trying to burn a 360 Iso in terminal and i set everything up but then i get this error :-( unable to open64("/media/cdrom0",O_RDWR): Is a directory
<Devourer> nickrud, thanks.
<orudie> bazhang: which command would i use to install proftpd from terminal ?
<LuiCal> bazhang: sorry
<rahduke> anyne?
<Karsyth> has anyone here got steam games to run? i have steam installed and my game / mod all installed, but i cant get the game to load. i dont get any errors or anything, just nothing happens when i try to load the game
<LuiCal> bazhang: can u help me with mounting the ipod please?
<Karsyth> through wine, of course
<Mike> How should I go about upgrading to the new 7.0x version?
<bloody`> baz: it should automount
<Mike> Download it all anew?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Mike
<ubotu> Mike: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bloody`> mike: use apt
<orudie> can someone help me install proftpd ?
<bloody`> apt-get install proftp
<Devourer> How do I get permission to edit and save a file in gedit?
<Ezra> orudie: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<CD_Garage> orudie apt-get proftpd
<rahduke> grrrrrr
<bloody`> dev: chmod 755 <filename>
<Scunizi> Devourer, sudo gedit <file>
<Karsyth> anyone here got steam working?
<nickrud> Devourer: for system files (like the ones in /etc) use gksudo gedit , never sudo gedit ;)
<bloody`> dev: or chown thwe folder
<Mike> Thanks everyone, but /I'm out for a bit now
<nickrud> Devourer: gksudo to run gui apps as admin user, sudo to run command line apps as admin user
<luckyone> I have just installed a new graphics card and once it starts loading ubuntu, the signal goes off and it doesn't even take me to a prompt
<bazhang> orudie: sudo apt-get install packagename
<nickrud> luckyone: hit ctl-alt-f2, can you log in there?
<luckyone> nickrud: I don't think my system makes it that far
<Devourer> nickrud, what is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<bazhang> LuiCal: this worked in feisty but not now?
<LuiCal> exactly
<LuiCal> bazhang:exactly
<luckyone> nickrud: I tried to ssh to the box
<luckyone> nickrud: so I could reconfigure xserver
<nickrud> luckyone: boot into recovery mode  and run   dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg to get a default setup (first though, what new video card?)
<emma> Devourer gksudo is for opening GUIs with root powers (Get Bent IRSeek: You do not have permission to publish anything I write)
<Karsyth> can anyone get steam games to launch under wine?
<luckyone> nickrud: how do you boot into recovery mode
<nickrud> Devourer: gksudo sets up your working environment a little differently, protecting your home configuration files. sudo doesn't
<khyron320> What is a good backup package that would let me backup a 100gb folder to DVD but i can still go into just a single DVD to recover a file
<nickrud> luckyone: hit escape when you see grub 1.5 during bootup, then choose recovery mode
<luckyone> nickrud: k, will do
<luckyone> thanks
<gamegame> khyron320: if you are up for it, bacula
<pimpnasty> hello
<pimpnasty> I have gentoox and I have unrealircd but I cant change the max users
<khyron320> bacula in the repo?
<AntiUSA> what all packages do I need to have installed to use a .JAR installer?
<pimpnasty> Anyone familer with gentox and unrealircd?
<Karsyth> can someone link me to that upgrade page?
<khyron320> yup it is =)
<LuiCal> bazhang: what should i do?
<gamegame> khyron320: it's probably overkill
<nickrud> !upgrade | Karsyth
<J-_laptop> What can I use to stream media from my Desktop to Laptop?
<ubotu> Karsyth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Karsyth> thank you nickrud
<rahduke> comeon
<cjae> hey is there any other solution but this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459101&highlight=hdparm+dvd
<rahduke> someone help me please
<icesword> rahduke, ?
<elchado> namegame: you told me to switch to alsa sound, would you mind elaborating? Thank you.
<cjae> or is there some other way since this material is dated
<rahduke> im trying to burn a x360 backup in terminal
<bazhang> LuiCal: open amarok; plugin ipod, mount it then look for it and correctly identify it in amarok, drag files from amarok to it, then transfer songs
<rahduke> and i get this error
<rahduke> :-( unable to open64("IMAGE1.iso",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<rahduke> :-( unable to open64("IMAGE1.iso",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<rahduke> woops
<orudie> bazhang: ok did that, how would i uninstall it ?
<cjae> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4916 kB, installed size 9436 kB
<cjae> !dvdwriting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdwriting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LuiCal> bazhang: the problem is i dont know how to mount it
<Starnestommy> rahduke: the file IMAGE1.iso doesn't exist in the current directory the terminal's in
<LuiCal> how can i mount an ipod nano on gutsy?
<bazhang> orudie you really should man apt-get for that info; sudo apt-get remove packagename often suffices
<Ezra> j- laptop: u can open the source folder and open the temp file from there. of course; this isn't exactly streaming per se, and you'll have to eventually delete the file copy
<gamegame> ubuntu 7.10, insprion 1100, bcm440x nic not working
<recon> Is there any way to close a CD-ROM drive via command line?
<gamegame> wireless dead too
<recon> Or gui.
<bloody`> eject /dev/cdrom
<nickrud> LuiCal:   type   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal. That will show you messages when you plug in the ipod. There might be a clue there
<pimpnasty>  I have a problem Im running unrealircd server and I cant max my users somone said its in a system file anyone familer in this field?
<flacom> hey all.... anyone has a LCD-TV monitor working on linux?
<orudie> bazhang: i got this http://pastebin.com/m6977da46
<rahduke> k
<rahduke> now i get this error
<rahduke> :-( unable to open64("/media/cdrom",O_RDWR): Is a directory
<Baron27> the group admin didnt exist so I added the user to the root group.. didn't help. Keeps saying that $user is not in the sudoers file.
<bazhang> orudie why are you installing and uninstalling packages?
<recon> bloody`: oh, turned out it wouldn't mount because it was an audio CD.
<Devourer> nickrud, I got this when trying to install vmware-player, "Package vmware-player is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<pimpnasty>  I have a problem Im running unrealircd server and I cant max my users somone said its in a system file anyone familer in this field?
<nickrud> Baron27: gotta have the admin user,  sudo less /etc/sudoers  should have an admin definition line
<orudie> bazhang: the first time i tried to install it, i abborted in the middle, now its not functioning right
<nickrud> Baron27: what release did you install?
<Baron27> 7.1
<Baron27> server
<bazhang> orudie what error message did you get?
<bloody`> orudie: try su, then run the command
<Baron27> im gonna gedit the soders file and add the user
<khyron320> this bacula thing sucks ill just make 1 giant tarball
<LuiCal> ok, a lot of lines came out in the terminal, what should i do?
<bloody`> pastebin
<orudie> bazhang: i was installing it through webmin, and the browser just took too long and i stopped it, so i guess the installation was corrupt
<gamegame> khyron320: that's why i said if you're up for it... and it's probably overkill, maybe someone else has an answer for you
<bloody`> luical: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bazhang> orudie: webmin is not supported here; sounds like you need to try again with the install
<gamegame> need help getting my wired/wireful con going (in order to fix my wireless)
<LuiCal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58704/
<bloody`> game: what u need?
<LuiCal> check it out
<orudie> bazhang: when i try to install, it says the latest version already installed
<catmistake> You can't say torrents are USUALLY fast. They're fast if you're lucky
<catmistake> crud... wrong channel
<rahduke> i find that BT runs much slower in linux than windows
<catmistake> but still true
<bloody`> cat: torrents are more-than-usually fast for me
<gamegame> bloddy: i have inspiron 1100 dell laptop, both nic and wireless pci card are broadcom , and not playing nice
<bloody`> cat: try lowering the number of connections you use to around 60
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warriorforgod> 3/join #firefox
<flacom> rahduke: depends of the client and how they are configured
<bazhang> orudie the it is okay if the latest version is installed; you could try to uninstall and reinstall
<LuiCal> bloody: what should i do now?
<jester7> orudie: i came in late, what were you trying to install via webmin?
<geo_> hiii
<bloody`> hi
<geo_> anyone speek greek?
<bloody`> pi
<gamegame> bloddy`: bloody tick, i just got that... so, you can help maybe?
<recon> geo_: lambda
<orudie> jester7: proftpd
<bloody`> game
<bazhang> geo_: /j #ubuntu-gr
<orudie> jester7: cant uninstall it now, because i stopped the process in the middle
<geo_> could anyone help me in ubuntu?
<orudie> jester7: was installing it through webmin
<jester7> you have to do it via cli
<Ezra> geo: what do you need?
<gamegame> geo_: state your issue, and someone might just jump in and answer
<jester7> that is the EXACT same issue i had
<orudie> jester7: cli ?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone have any insight into getting postfix working in Gutsy server?  I can't get that machine to send email for the life of me.  Anyone?
<jester7> command line
<flacom> geo_:depends of the problem :P
<geo_> i cant enable effects
<flacom> geo_: compiz?
<jester7> orudie: i had the same problem with teh same program
<LuiCal> please help me mount my ipod on gutsy
<geo_> i got it
<LuiCal> someone please
<flacom> geo_: waht is you video card
<orudie> jester7: so how can i uninstall it, and reinstall it now ?
<geo_> ati radeon on board
<chump> hey guys whats a really minimalistic X?
<jester7> orudie: sudo apt-get remove proftpd
<orudie> jester7: cause of this problem, i cant intall a different ftp server now
<flacom> geo_: you have opengl configured?
<bazhang> fluxbox chump
<jester7> orudie: then sudo apt-get install proftpd
<orudie> jester7: tried that, returns this error http://pastebin.com/m6977da46
<luckyone> hello everyone
<geo_> sorry i am noobe in ubuntu
<chump> thanks, hey whats the repo for non-free software?
<geo_> i think i didnt
<flacom> geo_: try glxgeard (I think...)
<Starnestommy> chump: multiverse?
<bazhang> chump that depends what you want
<geo_> where i will find glx geard?
<jester7> orudie: ahh, the install is still hanging.  you may have to reboot, that error usually means an installation is still in progress
<jester7> and i wouldn't know how to get to that terminal
<chump> well i want Adobe flash(their web sites alien converted one won't install) and windows wmv codecs
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras has that chump
<SpudDogg> LuiCal:  plug it in?
<SkinnYPuppY> geo_: just type glxgears in terminal
<Azodon> i can currently use VNC to login from a windows computer to my current desktop ( the one i am logged in on) and take control of it.  Is there a way to allow multiple X logins. So someone can still sit at the machine.
<bazhang> and win32codecs chump are at www.medibuntu.org
<ypSami> Why would checkinstall fail when make install succeeds?
<Azodon> in ubuntu 7.10
<flacom> geo_: if the gears move smooth... you have opengl configured.. if not... fix that first
<orudie> zorin: :)
<orudie> jester7: thanx gonna try that now, i'll let you know if it helped
<geo_> ok thanks
<jester7> orudie: cool
<flacom> Azodon: what vnc server are you using?
<Azodon> thats what i need to install , ok a VNC server. makes sence
<flacom> :P
<geo_> i have opengl
<Azodon> is there one ubuntu recomends?
<LuiCal> yes its plugged
<bloody`> azodon:  apt-cache search vnc
<SkinnYPuppY> Hardy is going to come with a browseable VNC sidebar
<orudie> jester7: whats the command for reboot
<nickrud> LuiCal: sorry I was elsewhere for a sec. What came up in the terminal? you can put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bloody`> reboot
<bloody`> lol
<flacom> Azodon: if u need 'n' X sessions... I think is for the port  number... example... 192.168.2.2:9001 is one session.. 192.168.2.2:9002 is another session... 192.168.2.2:9003 is the third session
<SkinnYPuppY> Free NX seemed to be the best working VNC
<joesoundguy> how can I browse cdrom?  It always opens ://burn dialog
<zorin> lol, he meant remotely
<bloody`> ls /mnt/cdrom
<Azodon> i'll try that, thanks
<flacom> or ls /media/cdrom
<geo_> but when i go to appearence and try to make visual effects extra it sais ::
<LuiCal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58704/
<geo_> the composite extension is not available
<gamegame> with lsmod, my b44 is not matched up with anything, but mii has b44 listed.
<joesoundguy> bloody  brb
<bloody`> ok?
<SkinnYPuppY> flacom, is there a way to be logged in multiple sessions on ctl+alt+f whatever I seem to recall doing this back in redhat days been a long time
<nickrud> LuiCal:  mount | sort , do you see /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 shown as mounted there?
<geo_> i have opengl
<geo_> but when i go to appearence and try to make visual effects extra it sais ::
<geo_> the composite extension is not available
<flacom> geo_: apt-get install xserver-xgl
<magick> What's the easiest way to jail a user to his/her home directory? I've googled and seen a tutorial on recompiling openssh but is there an easier way?
<gamegame> not being pushy, just wondering if i missed a note... about my bcm4401 nic card
<rahduke> does anyone burn xbox360 games in linux?
<nickrud> geo_: try   compiz   --replace   in a terminal, it will have more useful error messages
<bazhang> rahduke: not supported here
<rahduke> is it supported anywhere?
<flacom> SkinnYPuppY: I don't know... thats would me usefull
<bazhang> rahduke: no as that is not legal
<darkcrab> when you uninstall something in linux, does it leave behind files like in OSX and windows?
<rahduke> its a backup
<SkinnYPuppY> Yeah it would...
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> heh heh
<LuiCal> none
<bazhang> darkcrab: sure
<flacom> I'm on windows now (yeah.. to bad.. but I need Visual Studio) I will try later
<geo_> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<geo_> No whitelisted driver found
<geo_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<geo_> that said
<LuiCal> no sda1, neither sda2
<flacom> darkcrab: maybe the config files
<nickrud> geo_: ok, what kind of video card do you have
<LuiCal> what should i do?
<grezer34> How to you switch GUI's ? I loaded XUbuntu on my server, and I hate it, how do I change to Different GUI ??
<flacom> geo_: apt-get install xserver-xgl
<geo_> ati radeon on board
<nickrud> geo_:  as flacom said
<SpudDogg> Does anyone have any insight into getting postfix working in Gutsy server?  I can't get that machine to send email for the life of me.  Anyone?
<bazhang> grezer34: install one then choose in session at login window
<bloody`> grezer: apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<joesoundguy> bloody ls /mnt/cdrom returns nothing
<darkcrab> *nods*
<flacom> grezer34: u mean a different desktop enviroment?
<grezer34> ok I did that
<nickrud> LuiCal: hm. It's odd that it's not automounting. A sec while my mind spins in place
<grezer34> I already installed ubuntu-desktop
<grezer34> how do I switch ??
<geo_> flacom where to write this ??? to a terminal..?
<flacom> grezer34: but xubuntu?
<SkinnYPuppY> yep geo
<bloody`> the login screen
<bazhang> grezer34: then choose it in session in login window
<SkinnYPuppY> copy paste
<bloody`> under session
<l815> hello
<bloody`> hello
<joesoundguy> bloody Right
<flacom> geo_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl and type your password
<flacom> geo_: you will need to re-start the X
<dft> nickrud: autofs?
<nickrud> darkcrab: marking a package for complete removal in synaptic or sudo apt-get remove --purge will remove all traces
<joesoundguy> bloody dble clk on cdrom icon brings me to ://burn window
<chemical> Hello
<bloody`> right click
<l815> anyone know how to configure my hard drive to run a bit cooler without degrading performance?
<bloody`> choose open
<joesoundguy> bloody and select browse?
<nickrud> dft: I'm trying to remember the little I studied about ubuntu's automounting system, if you're up on it please take over ;)
<Downsay> I'm looking for some help on updating my ubuntu to gutsy, could someone help me?
<bloody`> yes
<joesoundguy> bloody same result....brought to :///burn
<bloody`> ls /media/cdrom ?
<joesoundguy> bloody actually its burn:///
<Downsay> I've downloaded gutsy and burnt it to a cd
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, did you happen to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<gamegame> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Downsay> now when I try to boot from cd after editing my bios settings, it won't let me boot
<gamegame> hey, that wo4rked
<joesoundguy> Scunizi no
<dft> !wtf
<Downsay> gamegame, that doesn't help me, I'm getting errors
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chemical> what do you suggest  upgrading feisty from ISO or by on-line upgrade???
<bloody`> !update | game
<ubotu> game: please see above
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, good
<darkcrab> ah thanks nick
<joesoundguy> bloody media/cdrom retrns nothing
<jonathan_> Anyone know how I can turn my desktop back on? I checked something that turns off my desktop.
<darkcrab> that is what I was wondering
<SkinnYPuppY> Here's a link to the VNC client that will be in Hardy Heron it looks cool.
<SkinnYPuppY> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5#head-0f1f27f42ee9d1e1b76cc903bdc03195c33ce961
<bloody`> where is your mountpoint?
<dft> jonathan: what is that something?
<chemical> what do you suggest  upgrading feisty from ISO or by on-line upgrade???
<bloody`> online
<grezer34> THANKS GUYS ... I wasent reading everything
<SkinnYPuppY> online
<bazhang> chemical online
<bloody`> use apt-get to upgrade
<bloody`> !upgrade | chemical
<ubotu> chemical: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<darkcrab> in synaptic jonathan or startup?
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, ls is like dir in windows... if you use it on /media/cdrom0 then make sure there is a cd in the driver.
<Scunizi> *drive
<chemical> i have a bad feeling about this
<SkinnYPuppY> don't
<l815> anyone know how to configure my hard drive to run a bit cooler without degrading performance?
<jonathan_> dft, I was trying to make it so I have a different wallpaper on every side of my cube, and to do so, I had to turn off my desktop, but now I can't remember how to turn it back on.
<joesoundguy> bloody /mnt/cdrom
<Scunizi> jonathaN, startx
<bloody`> ls /mnt/cdrom
<SkinnYPuppY> chemical you are more likely to overwrite or loose something going iso route
<gamegame> 7.10, onboard network card issues.  bcm440x does not work.
<Scunizi> jonathaN, then ctrl+alt+f7
<geo_> i did it ... may i have to do sth else?
<darkcrab> i downloaded the ubuntustudio theme cause I thought it looked cool int he picture, but its a lot darker than they make it look.
<nickrud> Scunizi: practilcally no one uses startx in ubuntu, it's nearly pointless to mention it. Tell them to restart gdm
<flacom> geo_: you need to re-start the X's
<w00tsauce22> where's a good place to get themes?
<bloody`> what is startx ? :P
<geo_> how i will restart the x? sorry i am noobe
<nickrud> !themes | w00tsauce22
<ubotu> w00tsauce22: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dft> gnome-look.org
<bazhang> heh
<dft> xfce-look.org
<bloody`> geo: ctrl+alt+bcsp
<chemical> one more thing i'm using the "preload " programm should i turn it off before upgrading?
<SkinnYPuppY> logout login
<flacom> geo_: control + alt + backspace
<Scunizi> nickrud, ok.. /etc/init.d/gdm restart.. right?
<Ezra> darkcrab: that's usually the case with screenshots in linux. don't know why
<nickrud> Scunizi: yes
<jonathan_> scunizi, what will that do?
<flacom> restart the x
<Downsay> Could someone help me with updating my linux?  here's my pastebin:
<darkcrab> yea seems that way
<astheo> hi..i can't play mp3s in rythmbox while i can in audacious. something to do with gstreamer i think
<jonathan_> It says: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<jonathan_> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Downsay> http://pastebin.ca/931371
<Scunizi> jonasbjork, check out my post several lines up for an alternative method.
<BlairKatu> bloody`: it starts the x server the basic screen out put for graphical display
<Downsay> Feisty fawn won't update properly for me, if someone could help, it would be greatly appreciated: http://pastebin.ca/931371
<bazhang> astheo: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<geo_> i did it
<Wass|> seriously..... you guys hel too much the users here... they ask noob question and you help without bullshiting them... .. im impressed... you rocks
<geo_> now..?
<orudie> jester7: it worked thanx
<Ezra> jonathan: root priv?
<nickrud> Downsay: remove the references to ppa.launchpad in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> language please Wass|
<flacom> geo_: the effects works?
<SkinnYPuppY> Wass :P
<jonathan_> Ezra, What?
<astheo> i don't know. how i check and install it?
<dft> jonathan: that's a new one for me
<joesoundguy> bloody,  taking forever to get disc out of the drive.
<bazhang> astheo: go to synaptic package manager and do a search for it
<astheo> ok
<musashi> i had to boot an older install to fix something. just wondering, is there a way to tell if it's a 32 or 64 bit install? uname -r just says 2.6.22-14-generic
<astheo> thanks
<Ezra> jonathan: i mean, do you have root priveleges?
<BlairKatu> jonathan_ :  type sudo startx
<a1fa> is there an official guide from debian->stable to ubuntu->7.10
<dft> musashi uname -an
<jonathan_> Ezra, I don't know..
<geo_> no
<chemical> have you encountered any problems through the upgrade?
<bloody`> who did the pastebin
<bazhang> musashi: what does lsb_release -a say
<bloody`> for the update error?
<orudie> jester7: still there?
<bloody`> todd
<Momerath616> alfanick: I think you can just run update-manager -d
<flacom> a1fa: guide for what?
<musashi> dft thanks.
<a1fa> dist-upgrade
<a1fa> i am running debian-stable, and i am going to go to ubuntu on my laptop
<musashi> bazhang, No LSB modules are available.
<musashi> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<musashi> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<musashi> Release:        7.10
<musashi> Codename:       gutsy
<FloodBot3> musashi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gamegame> i know someone wants to help me out here.... dell inspiron 1100, my bcm440x nic card is not working.
<bazhang> !yay | a1fa
<Momerath616> alfanick: Why not just grab a gutsy cd?
<flacom> a1fa: you want to pass from debian to ubuntu?? without format?
<ubotu> a1fa: Glad you made it! :-)
<gamegame> it was yesterday under windows
<Ezra> jonathan: check out what; see what blairkatu said
<geo_> what else to try?
<a1fa> flacom: yes
<SkinnYPuppY> geo_ what kind of vid card ?
<joesoundguy> bloody changed discs and ls /mnt/cdrom yeilds nothing
<flacom> a1fa: :S
<a1fa> i've been using debian for 8 years
<musashi> didn't think 4 lines was flooding
<bloody`> downsay: i found your problem
<a1fa> i can just dist-upgrade
<billy> hello, my ndiswrapper driver for a wg111v3 usb wireless card is giving the error "IOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" when i run dhcpclient... any ideas?
<a1fa> but i dont want to do that if there is a cleaner way
<geo_> ati radeon xpress on board
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, you might consider reseating the ide cable on the cdrom..unplug it then plug it back in. Make sure the machine is off ofcourse..
<oldmonkswill> hi, i got something strange going on, compiz is enabled, everything is working, except the animations even though they are enabled?
<dft> musashi: did that help or were you just being sarcastic?
<flacom> a1fa: Maybe is possible... but I think the structure of de ubuntu distro is tottaly different
<SkinnYPuppY> I haven't done a radeon , someone else perhaps
<nickrud> a1fa: from debian to ubuntu? It'll have some breakage, but I guess you could take the time to manually fix it.  Probably much faster to just install it in a vm or another partition
<flacom> geo_: what is the error now
<a1fa> i dont have a cdrom
<musashi> dft sorry. no it helped. didn't mean it to come off bad.
<Scunizi> oldmonkswill, did you install compiz configuration settings manager?
<gamegame> i've researched it under the forums, but the answers are all for it being a wireless card, which, to the best of my knowledge is not correct at all.
<joesoundguy> Scunizi since the discs mount and they work on the windblows partition Im sure everything is mechanically ok
<nickrud> !install | a1fa there are ways without a cdrom
<ubotu> a1fa there are ways without a cdrom: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ezra> oldmonkswill : try restarting x
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, sorry I didn't know you had a dual boot going on.
<billy> hello, my ndiswrapper driver for a wg111v3 usb wireless card is giving the error "IOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" when i run dhcpclient... any ideas?
<jonathan_> BlairKatu, i got this: http://pastebin.ca/931375
<jester7> orudie: no problem...luckily i'd run into the same thing
<geo_> it says the same think the composite extension is not available
<oldmonkswill> scunizi, yes i did, i enabled it from there, restarted x, but nothing
<oldmonkswill> ezra, i already did that
<joesoundguy> Scunizi cool
<orudie> jester7: now, how would i make a user name and a password in pro ftpd ?
<Scunizi> oldmonkswill, did you to to system/preferances/appearance/visual effects and crank it up there as well?
<joesoundguy> Scunizi itś about the browse function in Gnome.  It keeps sending me to the burn:/// instead of nautilus
<chemical> i'm upgrading right now should i close the "XChat"?
<oldmonkswill> scunizi, yes i did, i have the cube and everything else, just the animations don't seem to be working?
<Downsay> Will I be capable of repartitioning my HDD after I upgrade to Gutsy, from Feisty?
<BlairKatu> yes
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, did you have any problems installing the system originally?  if so you might reinstall.'
<geo_> it says the same think the composite extension is not available
<BlairKatu>  
<Downsay> how do I go about repartitioning, or will it ask me if I want to?
<bazhang> chemical: up to you
<jester7> orudie: you should be able to add existing users to the ftp group
<BlairKatu> Downsay: it will ask
<a1fa> !automate
<joesoundguy> Scunizi no.  Crap I don´t wanna do that ;-(
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, How were you planning on upgrading
<Scunizi> oldmonkswill, there is another channel for compiz support on ubuntu /join #ubuntu-effects
<chemical> bazhang let's say i trust Linux
<oldmonkswill> scunizi, thank you
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, I know.. is this your first install?
<Scunizi> oldmonkswill, np
<flacom> geo_: did you restarted the X ??? are u sure??? if you re-started the X you needed to login again
<bazhang> chemical: at some point you need to reboot though
<joesoundguy> Scunizi No....been with Ubuntu since Fiesty was released.
<billy> hello, my ndiswrapper driver for a wg111v3 usb wireless card is giving the error "IOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" when i run dhcpclient... any ideas?
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, if you get to that point you might consider making /home a separate partition if you haven't already done so.
<joesoundguy> Scunizi before that i was a mandrake then mandriva guy
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know how to repartition my HDD, could you help me?  I don't even have enough space on my HDD to upgrade to Gutsy
<chemical> bazhang oops...! a problem occured
<neosix> billy: try madwifi drivers
<orudie> zorin: can i do that through webmin ?
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, you've been around a while.. :)  longer than me.
<shenchien> damn you
<chemical> bazhang at phase "modifying the software channels" the process can go any further
<orudie> jester: can i do that in webmin ?
<Downsay> could someone please help me repartition my HDD to allow for more space on Linux?
<nickrud> !language | shenchien
<ubotu> shenchien: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, How big is the drive and how much free space..
<shenchien> can someone tell me how to format computer
<shenchien> pls pls
<bazhang> chemical: let it continue
<joesoundguy> Scunizi  yeah and I like to find and fix the problem.  It is not as efficient as reinstalling but I learn
<Karsyth> how do i use .run files on linux?
<dft> shenchien, have you backed up your data
<bazhang> shenchien: what are you trying to do
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, my current drive is very small, I don't know how large, friend set it up, and I've got 300gb of free space on my hdd still remaining (that is being saved for windows use, but I want to split some of that to linux)
<neosix> shenchien> how do you mean to format
<what_if> if I am setting iptables rules at startup, where do I put the rules ??
<l815> what's the terminal command to make a shortcut on to the desktop?
<shenchien> my os got problem
<namegame> I wouldn't just format a computer...
<chemical> bazhang it doesn't fetch the last file
<shenchien> linux os
<shenchien> i want to format and reinstall
<Scunizi> joesoundguy, I know what you mean.. you've got a weird one going right now though.. never seen that one.
<shenchien> pls help me
<susscorfa> l815: ln ?
<dft> whatif: have you created your rules using iptables -t etc..?
<neosix> shenchien> just reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> shenchien, pls pls will NOT get you helped any sooner and only causes the channel to scroll more
<bazhang> chemical let it time out and try again--do not quit
<Karsyth> anyone know how to handle .run files?
<credible> l815: depends on the type of shortcut
<what_if> dft: yes, they are in rc.local. but it feels like a hack
<dft> shenchien; just boot from an install disk and reinstall
<asterick> .run?  Never even heard of it.
<credible> l815: shortcuts to applications are made by creating .desktop files
<shenchien> format?
<namegame> change your BIOS to boot from your cd drive...
<l815> credible, shortcut of a folder for now
<shenchien> no need to format
<Karsyth> et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<neosix> shenchien> how do you mean format
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, defrag windows twice...  use gparted to resize the WIndows partition
<magick> How can I change permissions on a mounted ntfs drive? I tried changing the umask on the fstab and that works but I want to make sure another user on the machine CANNOT access it while samba shares can.
<what_if> Karsyth: set to executable and run them :)
<l815> susscorfa, i think that's what i'm looking for
<geo_> thanks a lot
<namegame> reinstalling the OS usually formats the drive
<shenchien> alright,i know wht should i do
<geo_> i did it
<shenchien> k thx
<namegame> unless you specify otherwise
<l815> is it ln <dest> <destination of folder> ?
<credible> l815: you can either use ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop/     or create a .desktop file pointing to it in ~/Desktop/
<Karsyth> what_if: how do i set to executable?
<shenchien> Jack_Sparrow:you fucking bullsht
<l815> credible, okay thanks :)
<geo_> thanks a lot
<geo_> thanks a lot
<geo_> thanks a lot
<geo_> thanks a lot
<orudie> jester7: any specifics on how i can acouplish that?
<bazhang> shenchien: language
<what_if> Karsyth: chmod +x filename
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I'm pretty new to linux, how do I use gparted to resize the windows partition?
<flacom> geo_: u r welcome :P
<bazhang> nice ;]
<darkcrab> it is really, really easy downsay
<gamegame> anyone: i know someone is ready to help me out with that pesky nic card
<Downsay> darkcrab, could you help me?  do I type in sudo gparted?
<billy> neosix, my usb driver isn't supported with madwifi
<geo_> flacom_: your knowledge is powerfull thanks one more time
<Karsyth> what_if: am i supposed to see anything when i run chmod? or is it supposed to just go to a new line
<neosix> billy: OK, do you sure you need dhcp
<darkcrab> do you already have windows installed? and are you installing from the live CD?
<neosix> billy: maybe you don;t need dhcp
<billy> neosix, yes, i need dhcp
<bloody`> karsyth: next line
<what_if> Karsyth: most times in linux no output equals success. If you want feedback you must say so.
<chemical> bazhang it doesn't timing out
<l815> what exactly does the "~" char do when using it with certain commands and directories?
<neosix> billy: is the driver installed properly
<billy> it's inside of an office network with no free ip ranges on the subnet
<bloody`> l815: home
<Downsay> darkcrab, how do I repartition?
<neosix> billy: did you check that
<Karsyth> what_if: so then its an exe now? and i just double click it or what
<flacom> Downsay: gparted ?
<billy> neosix, as far as i can tell
<darkcrab> are you repartitioning or resizing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Sorry, had to make myself a couple notes...   Let me see if I can find you a tutorial...
<billy> ndiswrapper doesn't report any errors
<bloody`> ie ~bill will go to /home/bill/
<l815> bloody
<l815> *bloody', thanks :)
<bloody`> np
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, np, ty for the help you're giving me
<jester7> orudie: i'd say since you felt comfortable with webmin, do it through there.  the "users and groups" section, under System I believe, works very well for user administration
<gamegame> 1815: the ~ is short hand for your home
<bazhang> chemical: it will
<neosix> billy: what says iwconfig
<l815> yep bloody told me, thanks anyway :)
<darkcrab> if your repartitioining then i dont know, if your resizing then thats simple.
<billy> neosix, i'll pastebin it
<neosix> billy: ok
<Karsyth> what_if: its still showing on my desktop as a .run file
<l815> wow i just found the perfect theme + icons + window border.. i can now rest at peace T-T
<what_if> Karsyth: are you running it from the console ??
<billy> neosix, http://paste.stgraber.org/1257
<Karsyth> what_if: nope, how would i do that
<gamegame> afk just incase someone watned to answer me.
<neosix> billy: wait a second
<Karsyth> what_if: funny that i only know how to compile, make, and make install from the console but i dont know how to run things :D
<what_if> Karsyth: open the console and type ./whatever-file.run
<bloody`> neosix: what command is that?
<what_if> Karsyth: I don't know iptables so we're even
<neosix> bloody`: iwconfig?
<Karsyth> bash: ./: is a directory  < ?
<neosix> billy: do you use rp-pppoe or pppoeconf
<mzuverink> excuse me, sorry to interrupt off topic, but what is the gutsy mythtv/mythubuntu channel?  Thank you and again sorry
<billy> neosix, i'm connecting to a router
<Scunizi> Karsyth, what_if .. if the file is on your desktop type Desktop/./whatever-file.run
<billy> i'm not using pppoe
<orudie> jester7: i'm in users and groups section, what should i do there?
<regeya> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Llewxam> hey sorry to be bugging again but anyone know how to get flash running in opera? can't stream vids from youtube and the like.
<crshman> hi all, I have a new install of ubuntu freshly patched and I tried to enable dual screen output and X crapped out
<Scunizi> Karsyth, or cd Desktop <enter> then ./filename.run
<crshman> i am in the CLI right now, is there any utility to set everything back to a new install default?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, This looks like it might be the one I was looking for..  http://nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<neosix> billy: hmmm,  I don't have router only a wireless card
<BlairKatu> :-D:-D
<chemical> bazhang still not timing out are you sure about this?
<chipsa964> i have a question about getting my internal mic to work if anyone can help
<Karsyth> i think ive got it now, thanks what_if and scunizi
<what_if> Karsyth: YW :)
<billy> neosix, well does your dhcp work with the same drivers?
<Scunizi> Karsyth, did it try to install?  works the same for the linux version of google earth.
<bazhang> chemical: how long has this been running? like five minutes, right?
<Karsyth> Scunizi: yeah im running the install now
<chemical> bazhang yes
<neosix> billy: I don't use dhcp only pppoe
<CheeseGardener> Could someone help me install the java 2 runtime enviornment?
<Allos_Nerelin> Ubuntu is the command wget?
<CheeseGardener> I'm having trouble installing from a .bin file.
<chemical> bazhang what's the "b" plan if "a" fails
<Jack_Sparrow> crshman, You can reset gnome settings but not the whole system
<[dcr]> is the VMWare install supposed to be in ".exe" format?
<Karsyth> what_if , Scunizi: if it says i dont have permission does that mean i gotta run it from root?
<what_if> Karsyth: yes
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, do I have to type sudo before each of those commands once back in Linux?
<Scunizi> Karsyth, yes.. just put sudo in front of the command
<bazhang> chemical you can do what you wish but letting it time out is the best option; forcing it quit now could lead to problems
<chemical> bazhang partial upgrade?
<billy> neosix, i see, thanks for the help anyway
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, also, I am having problems getting it to allow me to boot via cd even after I changed the bios to have cd as first priority
<neosix> billy: OK no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, SOme will, but it will be obvious
<chemical> bazhang i thing it restores back
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I don't think it will be obvious, I am a complete newb to linux, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, MAy I suggest you get the gparted live cd and use it..
<l815> ubotu !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Karsyth> so sudo is basically the same thing as running form root without doing sudo -s?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyth, yes
<chemical> bazhang i'll wait
<Lowke1> can someone help me install et?
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyth, but please note.. use gksudo for gui apps
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow,  can we talk in pm?
<Karsyth> alright
<bod_> hey guys, how user friendly is virtualbox-ose ?
<bazhang> Lowke1: what is et
<chemical> bazhang i thing the problem is from the sources i'm getting data for the upgrade
<Karsyth> alright, all makes sense now, thanks everyone :D
<chipsa964> can someone help me with my internal mic?
<ubuntuoo> hi. my hdd was giving smart errors. i installed ubuntu, and it shows as "3..2..1... loading grub" and then just a blank screen. when i use my recovery disks to install xp, xp loads just fine (after the smart error). any ideas?
<bod_> !someone | chipsa964
<ubotu> chipsa964: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<chipsa964> got it
<bod_> ;~)
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Sorry I had to take a call..  YEs a brief pm is ok
<chipsa964> i cant get my internal mic to work.  I'm still running ubuntu 7.10 live, but i wanna get everything configured so i know what to do when i do the full install
<orudie> how can i create a user name and a password in proftpd ?
<ubuntuoo> sorry about that, xchat crashed.
<regeya> someone asked it earlier, the channel for mythbuntu is #ubuntu-mythtv
<Jack_Sparrow> orudie, That isnt a quick answer.. you may want to google a tutorial
<bloody`> orudie: proftp uses the users on your server
<ubuntuoo> my hdd was giving smart errors. i installed ubuntu, and it shows as "3..2..1... loading grub" and then just a blank screen. when i use my recovery disks to install xp, xp loads just fine (after the smart error). any ideas?
<Ezra> orudie: so you installed it ?
<sterfry1988> hello room
<ubuntuoo> hi sterfry1988
<orudie> Ezra: yes
<jester7> orudie: actually, i'm not sure.  i see that i don't have a ftp group
<Scunizi> orudie, although I haven't tried it check out http://proftpd-adm.sourceforge.net/
<regeya> room?  im much?  heh, just kidding...term in irc is 'channel' but 'room' works just fine :-)
<Lowke1> bazhang: enemy territory.. a game
<bod_> guys im thinkin off gettin vmware of virtualbox for windows to run games. can you give me some insight into the differences of the 2 and how easy installing windows through them is,.ty
<nickrud> bod_: um, games won't play worth anything in vmware anyway
<flacom> bod_: is tooooo easy
<dft> bod_ vmware doesn't support opengl or directx iirc
<ubuntuoo> bod_, the only game i play is starcraft, and it works fine in wine.
<neosix> bod_: yoo can play games with VM
<Scunizi> bod_, easy installs on both.. games may be a problem .. some of them.. you can't install the real video driver inside the vm..
<neosix> ncan't
<neosix> can't
<sterfry1988> lol i know it is a channel, i havent used IRC since mirc in 99 lol
<_Oz_> Good (rainy) evening, #ubuntu friends
<Lowke1> neosix: i couldnt find anything about dependencys
<flacom> bod_: but if you have a "nice" hardware there is no proble,
<dft> sterfry I lost my irc cherry to Mirc too
<chipsa964> i cant get my internal mic to work.  I'm still running ubuntu 7.10 live, but i wanna get everything configured so i know what to do when i do the full install.  can anyone help?
<regeya> _Oz_: good evening...waiting for snow here
<Ezra> _oz_ : no rain here man.
<_Oz_> ezra: it's very wet outside
<bloody`> chipsa: stop spamming
<_Oz_> regeya: cold, eh?
<sterfry1988> ya lol i remember those days @find or whatever the code was
 * dft is neck deep in snow
<neosix> Lowke1: hmm, did installation pass without errors
<chipsa964> bloody`, i typed it twice :o
<bod_> nickrud, flacom, dft, ubuntuoo, neosix, Scunizi, im trying to play Black & white. it runs through cedega but badly, sometimes wont start, tons of probs,. so which one do you recommend, -- its not a high end graphic game,.,. flacom, no problem where in which one?
 * nickrud is sitting outside in shirtsleeves
<chemical> bazhang i pressen th "cancel" button and the above information appeared :Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<chemical> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release.gpg
<chemical> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<chemical> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<chemical> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<Ezra> -oz_ : probably a long way from home, then
<FloodBot3> chemical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chemical> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<ItsMatt> here's a random question... I'm not ubuntu-bashing or anything, but is it just me or are a lot of settings and locations different in Ubuntu than in other Linux distros - esp. when it comes to Apache and PHP?
<neosix> bod_: anyway you can't use vmware for games
 * dft wishes he was in Brasil
<nickrud> ItsMatt: those two? absolutely. They use the debian scheme
<jrib> ItsMatt: probably the same as debian
<root_> niggers
<ItsMatt> ah
<chemical> sorry i'm just a noob
<root_> niggers
<root_> niggers
<bod_> neosix, so has to be virtualbox?
<root_> niggers
<root_> niggers
<root_> niggers
<FloodBot3> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bloody`> bod: use cedega for games,
<bod_> whats goin on,.,. 2 spammers in 1 minute
<ItsMatt> is there a reason why they're different or is that just a common Linux distro thing? i.e. setting up versions of programs with config files and that kind of thing in different areas?
<sterfry1988> <<< is completely new to linux but is liking it so far.
<neosix> bod_: wine is only solution for now
<regeya> bloody`: what the heck?  someone asks the same question twice in a minute and that's flooding, eh?  there's all sorts of genuine flooding and ot talk going on; why are you picking on someone with a genuine question?
<bod_> bloody`, cedega doesnt play all my games very well,. and my wallet hates cedega
<bod_> neosix, wine doesnt install it properly
<namegame> cedega didn't cooperate with me trying to install WoW
<chipsa964> haha thanks regeya
<Ezra> root: stop that
<bod_> neosix, whats wrong with virtualbox? does that not play games either?
<chemical> Any suggestion for my problem?
<d0lph1nK1ng> hello
<flacom> ITsMatt: that's the problem of linux distros... (in my opinion)
<neosix> bod_: do you use apt-get
<bod_> neosix, yes
<d0lph1nK1ng> when is hardy heron out?
<chipsa964> im pissed cuz i saw the thread somewhere and i forgot to bookmark it
<jester7> orudie: i don't think i had to do ANYTHING with the users.  i think all of the users had access to ftp by default
<Llewxam> speaking of cedega and gaming, how does guild wars fare with wine and/or cedega?
<chipsa964> and now i cant find it any more
<bod_> !hardy | d0lph1nK1ng
<ubotu> d0lph1nK1ng: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bloody`> bod: you can get cedega free
<d0lph1nK1ng> thx bod_
<neosix> bod_: I don't understand apt never full me
<regeya> !shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> bloody`, how?
<bod_> d0lph1nK1ng, np ;~)
<mattg08> is there a macro creation program that i can tell the mouse to go to certain coordinates?
<regeya> oh heh...'twas the bout what was shouting
<bod_> neosix, what?
<regeya> bot even
<namegame> I have heard of guildwars effectively running in Wine
<neosix> bod_: I said apt-get works perfectly for me
<bloody`> bod: torrents :)
<PulsarFl> hi..how would I update my kernel?
<neosix> bod_: I never had problem with it
<Llewxam> namegame: which version of wine?
<bod_> neosix, wine doesnt install this game properly,. apt works fine............
<namegame> 0.9.56
<namegame> here is a link
<bod_> so can i install windows through virtualbox and pllay my game?
<sterfry1988> Anyone here good with networking ? if so check out my post and see if you could help me out, thanks a lot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4467658#post4467658
<namegame> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<neosix> bod_: aha, OK  I didn't uderstand you
<bod_> neosix, ;~)
<Llewxam> thank you
<neosix> bod_: what game
<bod_> neosix, Black & White
<regeya> shoot...I seem to remember there's a general scripting app for x11 apps, but I don't remember the name
<neosix> bod_: check on winehq database
<bod_> neosix, kk, gimme a sec
<neosix> bod_: ok
<jrib> regeya: zenity? wmctrl?  not sure what you are looking for
<Karsyt1> ive got enemy territory running but no sound :(
<chuck_> hi, i just got some black window borders, and i'm wondering how i can change the bar at the top and bottom of the screen's colors, this is gnome
<PulsarFl> virtualbox doesn't allow 3d games to be played does it?
<sterfry1988> did anyone get a chance to take a look at my post ?
<jrib> !please | sterfry1988
<ubotu> sterfry1988: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bod_> neosix, i found this,.,. but doesnt really help me -- http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=156
<regeya> jrib: I seem to have forgotten to make that comment as a reply, sorry.
<chipsa964> i cant get my internal mic to work.  I'm still running ubuntu 7.10 live, but i wanna get everything configured so i know what to do when i do the full install.  what do i do?
<regeya> jrib: and I wouldn't consider zenity an automation system in any way shape or form
<mzuverink> excuse me, sorry to interrupt off topic, but what is the gutsy mythtv/mythubuntu channel?  Thank you and again sorry
<bloody`> !repeat | chipsa
<ubotu> chipsa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jrib> regeya: devilspie...?
<neosix> bod_: well it seems that game can't run on Linux sorry
<keithclark> has anyone successfully installed simcity 4 in wine?
<dft> sterfry reading it now
<bod_> neosix, well thats not true, cause mine runs, just not very well
 * regeya facepalm
<chipsa964> that was still too soon? i felt like i waited a while :-p
<namegame> yes keith http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1565
<ks3> sterfry1988: from the diagram, it looks like eth0 is plugged into your internet feed, but it looks to have an internal address assigned to it. is this correct?
<bazhang> chipsa964: open terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<Karsyt1> is there any know issues with wine and 7.04?
<chipsa964> thanks bazhang
<PulsarFl> hmm
<PulsarFl> dual booting works well
<Karsyt1> i cant seem to get anything running in wine
<neosix> bod_: ok no hard feelings :)
<bod_> neosix, cedega apparently works,. mine had a few problems -- like wouldnt start -- http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2317
<Jack_Sparrow> Karsyt1, Did you check the appdb to see if what you wanted to run was supported?
<Scunizi> chipsa964, could be the mic is just muted.. right click the speaker icon up by the clock/date and choose open volumn control.. paw around in there and see if you can flip any switches.
<Karsyt1> Jack_Sparrow: no, where can i see that?
<neosix> bod_: well I never used cedega only wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Karsyt1> nice, thanks
<chipsa964> thanks Scunizi
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<keithclark> thanks namegame, but it doesn't work.  it won't let me eject disc one to put in disc two.  It seems you must have two cdrom drives installed.  Too bad.
<bloody`> keith: to do what
<bod_> neosix, will virtualbox play it,.,. likely or not?
<namegame> I have never played it
<jrib> mattg08: try xnee or xmacro maybe
<neosix> bod_: I realy don't know I never used vb too
<chipsa964> Scunizi, it only has a playback tab, no record tab or anything
<Karsyt1> every game was testet with 7.10... so i should probably upgrade overnight?
<bod_> neosix, ok ty,. is there a virtualbox channel?
<namegame> copy the contents of both CDs into a folder and try installing it from there...I installed WoW with the expansion (10 CDs) this way
<keithclark> bloody It asks for disc two, but Ubuntu will not allow me to eject the disc because it is still in use.  Catch 22
<taime1> is there a program that i can paste binary into that will decode it? preferably one already installed?
<jrib> taime1: what does that even mean?
<taime1> i was pretty clear.
<sterfry1988> lol
<AntiUSA> what all packages do I need to have installed to use a .JAR installer?
<bazhang> haha
<bod_> taime1, binary -- decoded to what ? pizza's?
<taime1> to text
<sterfry1988> milkshakes
<dft> fajitas
<jrib> taime1: can you provide a concrete example of what you want to do?
<sterfry1988> mudslides ?
<PulsarFl> I'm bored
<PulsarFl> anyone have anything entertaining I could do?
<[dcr]> I have a download thats in different parts in .zip format, but when I try to extract it, everything extracts to different folders, any help?
<jrib> PulsarFl: /join #ubuntu-offtopic   :)
<taime1> um. concrete: i want to paste binary, and translate it to text
<bod_> PulsarFl, you can tell me if theres a virtualbox channel
<taime1> wtf??
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Try #Vbox
<jrib> taime1: that doesn't make sense
<PulsarFl> not sure bod_
<taime1> it makes perfect sense
<Starnestommy> taime1: binary as in compiled program code?
<taime1> no
<bod_> cheers Jack_Sparrow
<sterfry1988> pulsargl enable the cube in compiz, then pres ctrl+alt+right arrow and see how long before you throw up
<Starnestommy> tiagosab: then binary-to-ASCII conversion?
<bod_> taime1, ok, decode this 1100110110101000101111111000101
<[dcr]> I have a download thats in different parts in .zip format, but when I try to extract it, everything extracts to different folders, any help?
<Starnestommy> er, taime1
<taime1> ffs... ones and zeros can translate into words, people.. i just want to know if i can do this without having to google "binary translator"
<[dcr]> Lol...
<bod_> !repeat | [dcr]
<ubotu> [dcr]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sterfry1988> taime1 cant you just use a calculator
<bod_> lol
<sterfry1988> if you want numbers
<bod_> sorry bout the lol
<[dcr]> why ?
<[dcr]> o.0
<bod_> taime1, ud save time by googling
<taime1> well, then i suppose the answer is no.
<bod_> !ohmy | taime
<ubotu> taime: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[dcr]> So you dont know how to extract different parts into one folder as a whole extract instead of different files?
<PulsarFl> sterfry1988 wouldn't even have a clue how to do that
<mattg08> thx jrib
<Lowke1> can anybody help me install enemy territory?
<sterfry1988> decoder for binary = google ?
<bod_> !ohmy | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<namegame> just bookmark the page that does the conversions...
<taime1> what language?
<bod_> english
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all, does anyone have experience creating playlists for mplayer (audio / video program)?
<dft> there's tonnes of java or perl based online converters taimei
<taime1> wow, this channel is full of retards
<bod_> taime1, ffs -- abreviations are considered foul language
<jrib> !info ascii2binary | taime1
<taime1> bo_ according to who?
<ubotu> taime1: ascii2binary (source: ascii2binary): Convert between ASCII, hexadecimal and binary representations. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13-1 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bod_> !coc | taime1
<ubotu> taime1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Lowke1> can anybody help me install enemy territory?
<taime1> ffs
<taime1> ffs
<nite613> I just got an alphagrip keyboard. It's basically a usb hub with a keyboard and mouse. Google searches show that ubuntu users have just plugged in the device and it works. I however can't get it listed in /proc/bus/input/device and dmesg has the following for me: http://pastebin.com/d75b0cf28
<ks3> taime1: if you're just looking to convert binary to some sort of ascii text, you can use uuencode / uudecode
<bod_> taime1, last chance
<taime1> okay bod_
<Llewxam> well while guild wars installs... how can i fix streaming youtube and such websites in opera?
<taime1> cuz three letters constitute banning
<taime1> you stupid fuck
<dft> goodbye taimie
<namegame> well, you sir show your lack of intelligence there...
<bod_> no but that does
<jrib> taime1: why would you say that after being told it was inappropriate..
<dft> kids these days
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all, does anyone have experience creating playlists for mplayer (audio / video program)?
<bazhang> heh
<Lowke1> can anybody help me install enemy territory?
<bod_> yer,.,. cheers Jack_Sparrow
<dft> Yar!!
<a1fa> JArrrrrrrr
<bod_> Lowke1, why not tell us your problem
<Lowke1> I don't know how to install it.
<jrib> SeanInSeattle: iirc, one way is to just list the paths to the files on separate lines
<Lowke1> I have the .run file, I just don't know how
<bod_> Lowke1, ok, is there a README?
<hotmonkeyluv> where is the sources.lst stored?
<jrib> hotmonkeyluv: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bod_> Lowke1, oh, why dont you just install it from repo's? no problems then?
<bloody`> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<hotmonkeyluv> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib, May I PM you .. briefly
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks!
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<dft> Lowke1; try 'sh < runfile.run' from the console
<Ububegin> hei guys, does anyone knoe...what is that thing in vista and mac..and the bottom of the screen ..kinda of icon bar...where u can launch applications...does an equivalent ubuntu version exist
<nite613> There error I'm getting when I plug in the device is this: usb 4-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -71  (http://pastebin.com/d75b0cf28)
<keithclark> namegame, when copying from cd to hard drive, did you just name your directories after each CD's name?
<bod_> dft, why has he got the source? its in repo's
<Karsyt1> how can i check which version of wine i have?
<SeanInSeattle> Ububegin: its called a quicklaunch toolbar
<bod_> Ububegin, yes,.awn
<bod_> !awn | Ububegin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Karsyt1: apt-cache policy wine
<namegame> no keith, I copied them into one directory, I did not make separate directories
<Karsyt1> jrib: thanks
<Ububegin> bod_ : :) ... the bot doesnt know
<keithclark> namegame, thanks.  I'll give that a shot
<bod_> Ububegin, yes it does, imme a sec
<rrm> hey guys... got a q:  is there a 7.10 ubuntu for ppc?
<bloody`> yes
<SeanInSeattle> jrib:  Is it possible to create a list of internet radio streams that I can switch between in mplayer?
<rrm> where?
<bloody`> !download | rrm
<ubotu> rrm: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sterfry1988> my screen goes blank when i hit the power button, any suggestions ?
<gigamonkey> I made a copy of my internal hard drive onto a thumb drive with dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc hoping that I'd be able to boot from the thumb drive should the main drive get scribbled. But I realize now even when I choose the thumb drive at startup it's still actually treating the internal drive as the root drive. What else do I need to change?
<dft> w00h gnome/compiz on a nice ppc..that would be slick
<bod_> Ububegin, ok, im not getting a keyword right somewhere,. just search synaptic for 'avant'
<bloody`> probably fstab
<Ububegin> bod_ :danke, dude
<Lowke1> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Lowke1> Uncompressing ETF 1.6-english-5 Installer.........
<SeanInSeattle> jrib:  are you still active in this channel?
<bod_> Ububegin, no proobs,. the full package name is 'avant-window-navigator'   get the  awn manager   aswell
<prince_jammys> Ububegin: awn is not available through apt, as far as i know
<Turn1> i just installed 7.10 onto a dell D505 with a broadcom bcm4306... i can see my home network, i can enter the wep key, and then it just spins there forever... anyone know what this could be?
<jrib> SeanInSeattle: yes
<bod_> prince_jammys, yes it is
<sterfry1988> dft any suggestions?
<SeanInSeattle> jrib:  Is it possible to create a list of internet radio streams that I can switch between in mplayer?
<prince_jammys> bod_: maybe after enabling some special repositories
<bazhang> Ububegin: you need to add their third party repos
<bod_> SeanInSeattle, i suppose so, instead of having a file path to somewhere on your disk, direct to the live stream
<bod_> prince_jammys, 1 sec il let u no
<jrib> SeanInSeattle: be patient please.  From the man page, Play  files  according to a playlist file (ASX, Winamp, SMIL, or one-file-per-line format).
<Ububegin> prince_jammys,bazhang  : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Gnome%2BKwin%2BAvant+Desktop?content=61071 ... is it this one
<SeanInSeattle> jrib:  I'm sorry.  I just saw a request that you accepted for pm'ing, and I wanted to make sure that you were still active here.
<bod_> prince_jammys, its in gutsy backports
<Lowke1> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Lowke1> Uncompressing ETF 1.6-english-5 Installer.........
<bod_> Ububegin, make sure you have the gutsy backports repo enabled
<bazhang> Ububegin: is that avant-window-navigatorm the osx dock like thing?
<Lowke1> can anyone help me with this? Seems like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory was installed by another user.
<Lowke1> You have to install True Combat: Elite as the same user who did install Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory.
<bod_> bazhang, i beat u to that ages ago
<pacifico> hey guys
<pacifico> whats up
<Neophytos> Hello.
<Neophytos> How may we help you pacifico?
<bod_> pacifico, whatever isnt down
<Ububegin> btw, my graphics card is ATI... and the last time, i tried to enable to desktop effects.. my PC went white screen... so is this Avant thing also dependant on the this stuff
<pacifico> LOLBEEP
<bod_> Ububegin, yes
<bod_> !lol | pacifico
<ubotu> pacifico: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bazhang> Ububegin: not sure you read their faq however
<pacifico> ...
<bloo`> pacifico, ^^^ Read
<bod_> bazhang, ur not too quick tonite ;~)
<pacifico> bod_, oh ok lol
<Lowke1> can anyone help me with this? Seems like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory was installed by another user.
<Lowke1> You have to install True Combat: Elite as the same user who did install Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory.
<hunshad> Someone can help me with this kind of error :
<bod_> Lowke1, why do you have to do that?
<hunshad>  Exception EAccessViolation dans le module Oxygene.exe à 008F2BE8.
<hunshad> Violation d'accès à l'adresse 008F3BE8.Lecture de l'adresse 0000FFF8
<pacifico> lol!
<pacifico> nice!
<Lowke1> bod_:  what?
<ka2> hunshad:  thats windows
<bod_> !lol | pacifico     come on
<ubotu> pacifico     come on: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hunshad> this is hapenned when i try to run ragnarok with wine
<bloo`> pacifico, Listen to the bot
<Ububegin> bazhang : just wanna knoe ... cos i saw link with all the instructions... so wondering whether it is dependant on the **desktop effects*** thingie,if so no need to install it...
<bod_> Lowke1, why do you have to be the same user?
<bloody`> omg lol
<Lowke1> bod_:  i dont knoe
<ka2> hunshad: #winehq
<Logiar> Im running WoW trough wine on a dual monitor setup, the monitors are set up to twinview trough the nvidia-settings. I run WoW on my right monitor and occasionally when i right click inside WoW the mouse clicks towards the right side of my left monitor. Does anyone have any idea wether this issue lies with wine, WoW or something else?
<Lowke1> know*
<hunshad> thanks
 * bod_ should put that factoid on a hotkey
<d_ebc> Is this the location for installation support
<prince_jammys> yes
<Lowke1> bod_: can you help me?
<bod_> Lowke1, i suppose you cant be that user? why not change the owner
<Lowke1> it says its installed but /usr/local/games is empty
<Lowke1> I am the owner
<Lowke1> its the only accoun
<Lowke1> t
<pacifico> U WAN HAX?
<pacifico> I HAX U
<bazhang> Ububegin: you may get limited functionality from it, not sure if it worth the effort though
<pacifico> LOL
<pacifico> I WANT TO ANANLLY RAPE YOUR 2 YEAR OLD SISTER
<Cpudan80> What the
<pacifico> WHILE YOU FUCK HER IN THE ASS
<Cpudan80> !ops | pacifico
<ubotu> pacifico: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<bazhang> pacifico: please stop
<pacifico> WATCHING PTHC HCILD PORN
<prince_jammys> !ops | pacifico
<Cpudan80> Woo
<Cpudan80> Thanks nickrud
<Lowke1> mmm hcild porn
<bod_> he seemed like a nice bloke to begin with.........
<danbhfive> wow, speedy
<Hobbsee> mental age of what...2?
<namegame> I like moderation
<bloody`> haah
<Ububegin> pacifico: If i find u, i will kill u myself.. u sick bastard
<namegame> i think some people come in channels and try to get banned
<Cpudan80> heh
<bod_> just a thought,.,. the ops call says only in emergencies,. whats classed as an emergency? a fire?
<cottima> hello, what file system does ubuntu use by default?
<keithclark> namegame: No, it looks for the CD
<ka2> cottima: ext3
 * bod_ agrees with Ububegin
<sterfry1988> ha, my comp is on fire what do i do ?
<Logiar> Yes.. There is a fire in the #ubuntu channel :P
<namegame> that's strange keith
<trollboy> can ubuntu use .ttf's?
<bloody`> yes lol
<prince_jammys> trollboy: yes
<namegame> let me look for some info
<prince_jammys> !fonts | trollboy
<ubotu> trollboy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nickrud> trollboy: yes, put them in ~/.fonts
<bloody`> !fire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, We are usually here and watching.. use it when a problem persists rather than waking all the ops
<d_ebc> When I try to install Ubunto 7.10, the CD loads, the HDD flashes, the screen turns that off greenish-orange color, then the CDrom/HDD flash in sync. I've let it go for 8 hours and nothing
<tkots199> hello
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, so, if noone reacts in a minute or so, then call them,.,.so was the last ops call justified?
<Lowke1> can anyone help me install enemy territory?
<tkots199> i need help my sound card won't work now that i have ubnutu
<danbhfive> d_ebc: is it a new computer?
<Rolcol> is it safe to install KDE programs in Ubuntu?  (not Kubuntu)
<bod_> Lowke1, uninstall then reinstall from repo's will work fine
<d_ebc> It is an older one that runs windows XP
<bloody`> rol: yes
<prince_jammys> Rolcol: yes
<sterfry1988> I am trying to forward my eth0 to my eth1 to potentially manage my own DHCP server, currently when i run ifconfig i shows the the eth1 has no IP, and ideas one how i am supposed to configure it? am i to enter the settings manually ?
<trollboy> nickrud, I don't have ~/.fonts
<Rolcol> mkay.  thanks
<nickrud> trollboy:  mkdir  ~/.fonts if it doesn't exist
<cottima> ka2 thank you
<cwraig> Lowke1: http://cwraig.id.au/?p=12
<danbhfive> d_ebc: have you tried running the checkdisk option? maybe the disk is bad
<cabrioleur> d_ebc, try acpi=off noacpi in options.
<cwraig> Lowke1: also http://cwraig.id.au/?p=37
<namegame> Keithclark, check the last post on this page. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88495.html
<chuck> tkots199: what sound card?
<ops_are_fags> literally, EVERY OP and person who only speaks through ubotu is a GAWDAMN FAGET
<jrib> SeanInSeattle: no problem, I take a bit to respond sometimes
<bod_> d_ebc, aso try the alternat/text installer
<d_ebc> It loads the menu and I choose the option to install. When do I choose install options?
<bod_> also*
<tkots199> blah blah blah
<trollboy> what about .otf fonts?
<namegame> wow
<Cpudan80> :-(
<cottima> can linux raid be shared among other distros?
<Cpudan80> Guess we aren't very popular this evening
<bazhang> heh
<cabrioleur> d_ebc, I think it's f6 during this screen. add it to the line on the bottom.
<namegame> I guess some people enjoy being hated...
<d_ebc> Thank you. Let me try that...
<Ezra> ops_are_fags : cut it
<cabrioleur> cottima, sure. Use the config file.
<nickrud> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: you'll probably need them again
<LimCore> why ubuntu is full of shitty programs that destroy users data?
<jrib> remember, the trolls win when we go offtopic
<orudie> can anyone recommend a DNS program ?
<nalioth> LimCore: let us be civil
<Hobbsee> LimCore: last i checked, windows also contained "format"
<ks3> orudie: dns server? bind
<bod_> why cant i use tab completion on ops_are_fags    --- my out messages dont show he's quit or been kicked
<bazhang> limcore language please
<bloody`> orudie: BIND
<dft> orudie: dns server?
<jrib> bod_: he was k-lined
<Hobbsee> bod_: klined.
<LimCore> ok, why ubuntu is full of  fantastic  programs that destroy users data?
<LimCore> like kmail
<LimCore> it just my 2 emails
<dft> bloody`; exacte
<LimCore> business emails
<d_ebc> cabrioleur: is the command "acpi=off noacpi"
<LimCore> *eat
<keithclark> namegame, that did not work either.  When trying to run from the hard drive, it looks for disc 1
<bod_> my bad,. they do...
<cabrioleur> d_ebc, just add the words at the end of the line on the bottom.
<nalioth> LimCore: why are the streets filled with lethal weapons?
<bloody`> ha
<tkots199> i need help my sound card Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller  dosen't work now
<bod_> danbhfive, yer just found it,.,.;~),.,.ty
<d_ebc> k... just making sure I got the command right... brb
<eatatjoes2> hey i am having a problem... i installed ubuntu on my external HD and when i boot i get error 21, i tried doing the root and setup thru sudo grub and no prevail can someone help me?
<rrm> bloody i see no ppc version of ubuntu
<LimCore> nalioth: because goverment is full of idiots
<orudie> dft: yeah i suppose ?
<ka2> !politics
<ubotu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<donspaulding> hey all, I'm using mint linux inside virtualbox-ose and I need to replicate the desktop across 20 machines for a class I'm teaching.  Anyone have any experience doing this?  Should I use remastersys?  LTSP?  VNC?
<bod_> jrib, what does k-lined mean?
<LimCore> now, if kmail fails to have QA why not remove or downgrade it
<donspaulding> the classroom machines only have VMWare 6.0 on them
<ka2> donspaulding: not ubuntu
<ka2> donspaulding: put virtualbox on them
<jrib> bod_: banned from the server
<donspaulding> ka2, I'd love to, unfortunately the school won't do that.
<bod_> jrib, oh ok,.cheers ;~)
<LimCore> nalioth: I think programs that destroy user data should be not present in Ubuntu, don't you?
<bloody`> rrm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<dthacker> LimCore: I'm putting ubuntu on an old Dell PII  The window for the time zone selector is so big I can't see the "next" button.  The resize option is greyed out.  Is there a fix or am I doomed to the alt install cd?
<bod_> donspaulding, schools are irritating like that,. im surprised they have *nix on them at all
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, it cannot access the configuration file. Check if your partition is o.k. If it is, use the same procedure as to recover mbr after windows installation.
<dthacker> LimCore: sorry that was for the whole channel.
<LimCore> dthacker: press the Alt key and then drag the window up
<donspaulding> bod_: they don't, they're running windows, but they'll let me boot up a nix vm
<dsmith_> LimCore: whats your problem with ubuntu?
<bloody`> limcore: tab to the button and press it with spacebar :)
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, and check if the config file contains proper writeups.
<LimCore> dsmith_: kmail is a steaming pile of bugs that just destroyed my emails
<Saggles> Digression: Anyone ever managed to install Ubuntu through DVI monitors? I'm having issues in that nothing shows up after the ubuntu bootup splash screen :\
<nalioth> LimCore: please rething your outlook.  a tool is a tool.
<nickrud> LimCore: if you can confirm it wasn't the isp, file a bug on it
<dthacker> bloody`: I cant see the button....
<dsmith_> LimCore: do you have backups?
<LimCore> nickrud: I did
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur: how can i check the parition is okay, i know how to do fixmbr to get back into windows but i wanna get this working
<bloody`> limcore: use thunderbird
<Saggles> Can't switch to VGA monitors either, because my graphics card.. annoyingly enough doesn't even have any. u.u
<LimCore> dsmith_: dunno, I will try do download it again from pop server, this time with email client that is not epic failure
<bloody`> dthacker: tab past the last item you can see and it should be the button
<bod_> donspaulding, ah, why does microsoft controll our schools,.,. is there a campaign to get *nix on them? there should be
<nickrud> LimCore: ok. I don't use kmail cuz it did it to me once, was never sure myself
<dsmith_> LimCore: kmail is useless
<LimCore> nickrud: cool, can you confirm my bug report please?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/199367
<bloody`> thunderbird++
<pppoe_dude> some girls just drive me nuts
<pppoe_dude> oops
<LimCore> dsmith_: I think kmail developers are embarassing entire ubuntu
<nickrud> LimCore: that was a couple of years ago. I don't use kde anymore
<bod_> ha
<dthacker> hehe
<donspaulding> bod_: I actually used to work at this school, and like many companies, they don't *want* to understand the alternatives to the MS tax they pay.
<Saggles> weep
<bloody`> gnome is where its at
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, the instruction as to when windows installation overwrites mbr. It will tell you how to reinstall grub. Using live cd you can check the partitions and files on them.
<LimCore> nickrud: apparetnly they are REALLY slow then
<gluttony> onnect
 * Saggles trolls forums more
<blahdeblah-lap> Repeating an earlier question in case some new folks are listening: What is the closest equivalent to Ghost on Ubuntu?  I'd like to back up my laptop onto an external USB drive without requiring a network server like Clonezilla does.  Encrypted LVM support on both the source and destination drives would be good.
<DG19075> uses Evolution himself..no probs at all
<dthacker> I'll try the Alt Trick
<dsmith_> donspaulding: they rathr spend thousands of dollars to view the web and read email lol
<mzuverink> myth help anyone?
<dsmith_> blahdeblah-lap: sbackup
<LimCore> nalioth: kmail is dengerous program that destroy users data,  there should be a warning that it is experimental, or users will f***ing hate ubuntu
 * nickrud lost email with evolution and imap. Luckily I had a backup
<namegame> I have to second that DG...seems very stable to me
<VeNoM-DS> I have a quick question regarding fresh installation of Ubuntu. When I'm formatting my hard drive, I've heard I should make two partions and install the file system on one, and /home/ on the other? how big should the first partition be?
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur: im using live cd now, sorry im a noob at this, how can i check the partitions and files are on them
<eatatjoes2> can i pm u?
<dsmith_> i use thunderbird and leave the messages on the server
<no0tic> LimCore, if size is right, you could probably read it anyway
<dthacker> LimCore: yeesh, I've been using it for 5 years without lost mail.
<LimCore> n00dl3: perahps it have separate headers cache
<bloody`> venom: depends on how much space you think youll need
<nalioth> LimCore: there are dozens of clients for any given protocol.
<LimCore> dthacker: pop or imap
<dthacker> LimCore: pop
<LimCore> nalioth: exacly, therefore the broken one (kmail) should have a warning
<Extravert> hello
<bod_> donspaulding, yer, i bet they dont understand they dont have to pay for some other alternatives that 1. work better 2. crash less 3. dont have a stupid window logo 4. have decent support 5. have an app for almost anything you can think of 6. new release every 6 months 7. dedicated vlountry support team 8. a nice interface 9. more secure 10. IS BETTER!!!
<VeNoM-DS> I'm not sure. the primary hdd is an 80gb bloody`
<nalioth> LimCore: have you filed a bug report?
<Extravert> where do I set my location for my printer?
<blahdeblah-lap> dsmith_: Thanks for the backup tip, and you're exactly right about email.  :-)  Thunderbird with IMAP is the only one that makes sense to me...
<LimCore> nalioth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/199367
<dsmith_> blahdeblah-lap: welcome :)
<nickrud> LimCore: you've done what you can then.
<no0tic> LimCore, if mail size is right, you could probably read it anyway
<bloody`> venom: you dont really need it to be seuparate
<LimCore> n00dl3: how
<bloody`> venom: do you dualo boot?
<dsmith_> bod_: heh, nice listing
<nalioth> LimCore: cool, thanks  :)
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/ <- instructions.
<dsmith_> bod_: they rather spend thousands
<donspaulding> bod_: don't knock MS support for their big customers, I'd be happy for a tenth of the level of support from IBM or Google as I got from MS
<bod_> dsmith_, my point exactly ;~)
<catmistake> I need a name of an app that dumps web sites plz, 4 kubuntu. TIA
 * dthacker wanders downstairs to see if the Alt trick works
<VeNoM-DS> bloody`, no
<donspaulding> bod_: but the rest of your list is pretty much right on
<LimCore> I also filed a bug that kmail is a f*** epic failure but they closed it
<donspaulding> ;-)
<astheo> how to minimize rythmbox in the icon tray?
<bloody`> venom: use it all then?
<no0tic> LimCore, do you want to read your lost mail? I know how to do it
<VeNoM-DS> ok?
<keithclark> namegame, I will try the "paperclip" method though!
<LimCore> seriously, who can kick the $%^&*( kmail out of ubuntu untill the developers get clue or a QA team
<LimCore> n00dl3: yes, how to
<bod_> donspaulding, i was touching more on something will work on xp but not on xp pro or vista rather than major bugs but yeah i know ;~)
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  it says root (hd0,0) but i installed ubuntu on external hd, but did it install grub there ?
<Devourer> How do I install a .deb file?
<Kalamansi> hello what is the good version for server? more secured...what kind of ubuntu?
<Kalamansi> thanks
<catmistake> Anyone? Name of kubuntu app that will grab whole sites?
<nickrud> LimCore: concentrate on getting your mail, this isn't the place to advocate dropping a package
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, and here is the problem.
<blahdeblah-lap> Kalamansi: Ubuntu Server maybe?  :-)
<bloody`> eatatjoe: hd0.0 is thE MBR
<Extravert> what should I set my printer location to?
<no0tic> LimCore, no0tic :) anyway.. go to .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbux/
<no0tic> LimCore, no0tic :) anyway.. go to .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox/
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, did you follow any instructions how to do it properly?
<Kalamansi> blahdeblah-lap what which one?what version for server
<astheo> how to minimize rythmbox in the icon tray?
<bloody`> hd0,0 is mbr
<LimCore> nickrud: where can I advocate that? buggy programs are perfect way to loose users
<blahdeblah-lap> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<dsmith_> catmistake: downthemall
<catmistake> dsmith_: APPRECIATED
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  what'd ya mean? i followed the instructions from that link before
<donspaulding> bod_: ah, yeah, I was meaning with IIS, they've fixed a number of bugs quickly on the behalf of my former employer (of course, we were the only ones using IIS to its limits, so we had to find the bugs ourselves).
<nickrud> LimCore: you've done that as best you can, you could take it to the ubuntu-devel mailling list
<swatTX> hi all. Is there any way to get around having to enter the username/password when i access a network share. How come the 'Remember this password forever"doesn't work?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: which ubuntu release?
<bloody`> nite guys
<dsmith_> catmistake: depends on what your trying to do
<bloody`> !goodnight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodnight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LimCore> Hobbsee: amd64 7.10 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/199367
<bloody`> !bedtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bedtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keithclark> namegame, no go either
<Kalamansi> which one is stable? ubuntu server 7.10 or ubuntu server 6.10?
<dsmith_> catmistake: trying to make a mirror?
<blahdeblah-lap> Kalamansi: both
<keithclark> namegame, I guess you got lucky on your multi CD install!
<bod_> donspaulding, IIS??? i had major dll probs once with a corrupt install, i called them, they put the phone down and rang me back! then sat there for 2 hours till it was working again,. i was impresed but red alert 2 wont work on xp -- theior answer "so?"
<nickrud> Kalamansi: both
<Extravert> what do I set my printer location to?
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  when i tried root (hd0,0) and then setup (hd0) it says error 17
<dsmith_> server2008 is stable.. :P
<LimCore> I wonder, are kde programs developers mentally challanged or what.
<blahdeblah-lap> Kalamansi: One is LTS and the other is standard.  Read the fine web site about that.
<no0tic> LimCore, are you there? I pointed you to your local directory containing your emails
<LimCore> so many Kde 3rd party programs are full of bugs that never get fixeds
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, it's not hd0,0 in your case. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<LimCore> (it may be a coincidence,as I use mostly K programs anyway)
<nickrud> LimCore: please, please, you're getting a bit offtopic.
<bazhang> LimCore: please with the editorializing; we get your point you dont like kmail
<dsmith_> lim goto #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> LimCore: fyi, kmail is not a third party kde app....
<bod_> bazhang, at least someone understands him ;~)
 * Hobbsee marks the bug as needsinfo
<donspaulding> bod_: yeah, like I said, the support for big companies was ok.  It's the little guy that MS pokes in the bunghole.
<Kalamansi> nickrud : is it okay to use 7.10 server ubuntu?
<LimCore> no0tic: I will ask if I need more help.. .beeing a c++ developer I hope to resolve the problem.  but I would like to have this buggy application fixed or kicked, for the good of other users who may lost emails irreverisably
<bod_> bod likes amarok
<catmistake> dsmith_: yeah, I wanna local mirror, 4 myself
<LimCore> Hobbsee: really? cool I can bash #kde then
<Hobbsee> LimCore: so, find a backtrace, and send it to bugs.kde.org.  you can do nothing here.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: sure, but do it usefully.
<nickrud> Kalamansi: many do. If I were running a really important one, I'd use 6.06
<bod_> LimCore, why dont 'You' fix it then give it to the developers to put in hardy asap?
<what_if> how do I make it so when I click on a bash script in kde it opens in an editor and does not run ??
<LimCore> Hobbsee: no back trace in this time, but I will save state of my stupid box
<swatTX> hi all. Is there any way to get around having to enter the username/password when i access a network share. How come the 'Remember this password forever"doesn't work?
<TheMidnightRider> Anyone know of a good general purpose IDE for web technologies?  (Python, PHP, Ruby, etc...)
<dsmith_> catmistake: httrack
<LimCore> bod_: perhaps in free time
<bod_> what_if, right click --> properties --> open with tab --> choose default prog
<donspaulding> TheMidnightRider: Komodo Edit  http://openkomodo.com
<Draco> TheMidnightRider: I personally use kdevelop, works fine unless you really must use GTK and the likes
<dft> TheMidnightRider: bluefish
<Hobbsee> LimCore: calm down, get it to reproduce, and grab the backtrace then.
<catmistake> dsmith_: downthemall just downloads individual pages/ links on a page... OOO, checking. thx
<LimCore> bod_: but if rest of the team sucks one small patch will not fix
<darkzero> hey all
<bod_> LimCore, you no, in the spirit of giveing back to the community and all that
<dsmith_> HTTrack: It allows you to download a World Wide Web site from the Internet to a local directory, building recursively all directories, getting HTML, images, and other files from the server to your computer.
<vALIEN> LimCore :  rewrite thatass
<LimCore> Hobbsee: in this case there was no crash, simply the email started to not show up, with no reason
<bod_> LimCore, then send it to the kmail developers not the bug team
<keithclark> anyone else on how to install multiple cds on wine?
<darkzero> Anyone here know howto use a keyboard shortcut to open and close optical drive?
<dsmith_> catmistake: I only used that program a few times before
<Hobbsee> LimCore: and do you really expect others to be able to reproduce it with that little amount of info?
<bod_> keith80403, can you elaborate please
<Hobbsee> "works for me"  --> close bug.
<bod_> ;~)_
<LimCore> Hobbsee: it lost around 5 emails this 2 weeks, apparently it is a common bug
<vALIEN> 4:20
<Hobbsee> LimCore: so, fix it.
<dsmith_> just 5 emails?
<donspaulding> TheMidnightRider: if you want tab completion, Komodo is the only way to go.
<nickrud> Hobbsee: for your  text replace:   Works for Me™
<Hobbsee> or don't use kmail
<Hobbsee> nickrud: ah, thanks
 * bod_ thinks LimCore is just lazy
<darkzero> hmm guess not
<chuy_max> hi, when will hardy heron become beta software? (it is alpha now, and it goes stable in april, so no beta?)
<dsmith_> LimCore: complain about kmail on #kubuntu
<LimCore> I'm fixing it
 * bazhang agrees with bod_
<LimCore> well, debugging
<prince_jammys> not even
<prince_jammys> there is no "complain" channel
<dsmith_> lol
<LimCore> bazhang: Im fixing someones stupid bug already
<catmistake> dsmith_: httrack fits the bill, thanks
<bod_> LimCore, cool, can you add a music player, and a web browser, and a document viewer while your at it
<dsmith_> np :)
<Draco> donspaulding: quanta+ has tab completion, I'd assume kdevelop would too
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  it says to set USB as boot device in BIOS (my bios only has 3 options.... HD/network/cd
<dsmith_> #kubuntu-complaints, really means /dev/null
<LimCore> bod_: bugfree email client is really enouf :)
<donspaulding> Draco: I include code intelligence when I say "tab completion"
<d_ebc> Does anyone know where the "alternat/text installer" is on the website? I am unable to find it.
<bazhang> got to go, back later
<nickrud> d_ebc:  releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<bod_> LimCore, but im explaining what people expect of you, know your a kubuntu developer
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, invest in lilo then, and you will have to alter the hd a little bit.
<TheMidnightRider> Like Intelllisense from M$
<dsmith_> when did ubuntu 4 come out?
<donspaulding> Draco: in a strong, dynamically typed language, it's really hard to find an IDE that will give me the methods on a string variable automatically
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, sorry, not hd. kernel.
<Bax> i was playing a game on a low resolution and it just crashed to my desktop, which now appears on that same resolution.  How do I change  the resolution back to normal?
 * bod_ gives cookie to bazhang for agreeing with him
<ka2> dsmith_: 4.10 ?
<chequers> hi all, I have a dell vostro which has integrated video card on the mobo. I have an NVidia 8400GS installed (which windows uses fine), but when I'm trying to boot ubuntu it only outputs video to the onboard adaptor. how can I change this?
<dsmith_> yes
<ka2> dsmith_: in october 2004
<ka2> dsmith_: 10/04
<dsmith_> hmm so almost 4 years
<donspaulding> Draco: Komodo rocks the socks for crap like that
<ka2> dsmith_: year.month
<TheMidnightRider> Downloading Komodo now...
 * dsmith_ imagins what the next 4 years will rbing
<dsmith_> !komodo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komodo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru> chequers: reboot with the outside monitor plugged in
<TheMidnightRider> we'll see what's up here in a sec......  do you install from source don?
<cabrioleur> Bax, log out and log in, or go to system->preferences->screen resolution
<dsmith_> ahh dev tools
<catmistake> this is whack... apt-get won't let me install while firefox is downloading... says... unable to unlock the administration directory
<Draco> donspaulding: netbeans seems best for ruby tab completion
<chequers> poningru: you mean after I install with the monitor plugged into the onboard I can then reboot with it plugged into the card?
<chequers> catmistake: that means another apt-get is running, it's not about firefox
<poningru> catmistake: its probably just downloading in the background
<vALIEN> hey i'd like some pros and cons of Gnome and KDE please
<Draco> donspaulding: it's very hard to implement complete properly in reflective languages
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  also following that tutorial it says umount /dev/sdx1 when i do that for mine which is sdb6 it says 'command not found'
<chequers> catmistake: try this command in terminal: ps auwx | grep "apt"
<poningru> you should have it disable download in the background
<Cyberman2> COME HACK US!
<Cyberman2> paste bin this HACK OUR IRC
<Cyberman2> On EvilNet We Currently have 5 Servers.
<Cyberman2> irc-pie.ath.cx (Pie's Server)
<Cyberman2> evil-evilnet.ath.cx (Reaper's Server)
<FloodBot3> Cyberman2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheMidnightRider> vALIEN, no
<Cyberman2> COME HACK US!
<Cyberman2> paste bin this HACK OUR IRC
<catmistake> nothing else isusing apt-get
<Cyberman2> On EvilNet We Currently have 5 Servers.
<poningru> gaah
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, umount not found?
<bod_> vALIEN, were biased go to #ubuntu-bots
<Cyberman2> COME HACK US!
<Cyberman2> paste bin this HACK OUR IRC
<Cyberman2> On EvilNet We Currently have 5 Servers.
<namegame> block him if possible
<Cyberman2> irc-pie.ath.cx (Pie's Server)
<Cyberman2> evil-evilnet.ath.cx (Reaper's Server)
<FloodBot3> Cyberman2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vALIEN> I WANT BIASED!
<swatTX> Is there any way to get around having to enter the username/password when i access a network share. How come the 'Remember this password forever"doesn't work?
<vALIEN> :)
<poningru> can someone just ban that guy??
<Chipsa964> sorry to bother you all again, but i still cant get my internal mic to work...any suggestions?
<poningru> thank you
<catmistake> ps ax | grep a[t-get returns the grep
<dsmith_> i hate lil' gnomes!...lol
<bod_> vALIEN, microsoft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# unmount /dev/sdb6
<eatatjoes2> bash: unmount: command not found
<Draco> vALIEN: kde requires a bit more memory, but gnome and xfce really come close
<dsmith_> there was my biased response
<vALIEN> I like gnome, because.
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, not unmount, but umount
<namegame> it's umount eatjoes...
<vALIEN> but i'd like to hear others opinions
<poningru> chequers: wait what isnt working? your laptop screen or an outside screen?
<dsmith_> kde is close to windows GUI
<vALIEN> I really just cant get into KDE, its always been "slow" for me.
<eatatjoes2> cabrioleur:  sorry im retarded
<dsmith_> gnome is different
<mix_cute> hy
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, happens to the best (yea, right)
<vALIEN> hi
<drc> vALIEN: One's blue and one's yellow (by default)
<axisys> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<dsmith_> kde does require a heavier machine
<dsmith_> lol
<bod_> !ot | vALIEN    not ubuntu support related
<ubotu> vALIEN    not ubuntu support related: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Draco> vALIEN: kde was really fast on this new system with 128MB and P3 I think
<poningru> chequers: you can install using graphical safe option and then turn on nvidia driver using system->admin->hardware driver
<chequers> poningru: it's a destop with integrated gfx card. There's also a PCIE graphics card in it
<murlidhar> how do i smoothen fonts in firefox ???? i am using a lcd monitor
<bod_> !lol | dsmith_
<ubotu> dsmith_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<vALIEN> sorry :)
<poningru> chequers: oh!
<darkcrab> like, when I insert my burned CD's in ubuntu, it reads them, but the tracts are like track 1, do you all know what I have to download to get it to read the track names?
<catmistake> oops... had adept open
<cinvoke> I am a newb, how do you open port 22? please help.
<poningru> sorry describe the trouble again then
<bod_> murlidhar, theres a tuto on ubuntu forums, in the tutorial of the week section
<chequers> poningru: what happens is that the bios boots up and shows the video on the GPU VGA output, but ubuntu outputs video to the onboard VGA output only
<jrib> cinvoke: it isn't closed unless you closed it
<Draco> vALIEN: i.e. not a new system. but trying to start firefox or such like that takes forever (though I hear FF is a memory pig anyway)
<murlidhar> thanks bod_
<catmistake> thar she goes...
<donspaulding> Draco: not used Komodo for Ruby (don't a lot of folks use RadRails?), PHP/Python/Perl was what Komodo was developed for, although it also does good with static languages like HTML/JS/CSS
<dsmith_> I can use ff fine
<vALIEN> Draco: whats FF?
<poningru> chequers: hmm that is weird... because that is controlled by the bios
<poningru> not the OS
<vALIEN> oh feisty fawn
<dsmith_> actually firefox uses Fx
<Draco> vALIEN: firefox, used that because I mentioned it in the same sentence
<vALIEN> oh
<poningru> chequers: but it works under windows?
<Starnestommy> FF usually frfers to firefox
<vALIEN> yeah :P
<chequers> poningru: the only option in the BIOS relates to the first device initialised (eg, for POST output), and that's set to PCIEx (instead of PCI, which is the onboard)
<bod_> murlidhar, no prob ;~)
<chequers> poningru: yes
<cinvoke> I don't think I have a firewall, and I didn't close port 22. I don't think
<dsmith_> vALIEN: download the iso's and try them out
<vALIEN> what iso's
<chequers> I will try to install it via onboard video and swap over after
<cinvoke> is there any way to check and make sure?
<dsmith_> live CD's
<vALIEN> of what
<dsmith_> of ubuntu
<vALIEN> KDE and GNOME?....
<poningru> chequers: sorry dude no clue
<vALIEN> im on ubuntu
<Frogzoo> cinvoke: google 'shields up'
<bod_> vALIEN, perhaps you would be interested in this channel #ubuntu-classroom
<poningru> cinvoke: why do you need ssh port open?
<Draco> donspaulding: I really only use complete for Java because of it's horribly verbose syntax
<poningru> do you have ssh running?
<vALIEN> thanks bod
<jrib> cinvoke: sudo iptables -L   will list your iptables rules
<chequers> poningru: no problem, talking to you at least gave me an idea of what to try ;)
<prince_jammys> vALIEN: you can install kubuntu-desktop and not lose gnome. then you can uninstall it if you don't like it
<vALIEN> I just saw that there is 1200 users in this channel and wanted some opinion
<bod_> vALIEN, no probs ;~)
<Draco> donspaulding: I've a data structures prof that says we should use stuff like that, and who's never seen C-style inheritance
<donspaulding> vALIEN: be forewarned, the uninstall of kubuntu-desktop leaves much to be desired
<bod_> vALIEN, sorry, were tech support #ubuntu-offtopic might help you
<vALIEN> So running KDE environment from sessions is NOT KDE?
<donspaulding> (or at least it used to)
<Kalandros> I have a question for anyone willing to answer: Linux 32-bit v. Linux 64-bit?
<Draco> donspaulding: I.e. "how the hell can you expect to access the variable inside just by casting"
<bod_> Kalandros, depends if you have a 64 bit machine really
<Kalandros> I do.
<fausto_vaz> hey guys, you know some channel where i can get information about c language?
<Kalandros> I have the newest Intel.
<poningru> Kalandros: what is this install for? if its for desktop and if you care about things like flash etc.
<Cpudan80> fausto_vaz: ##C
<poningru> you might not want 64bit
<prince_jammys> vALIEN: if you have kubuntu installed, then KDE appears in your session menu and you would be running KDE
<fausto_vaz> thanks man
<cinvoke> what am I looking for in the iptables rules?
<poningru> cinvoke: first answer that question why do you want that port open?
<poningru> do you have ssh installed?
<Kalandros> poningru: Well, I am just wondering if I want to use it to make use of my RAM.
<Cpudan80> Yeah
<bod_> Kalandros, do you have more then 2 gig of ram,. because i believe 32bit can only handle 2 gig max
<Draco> fausto_vaz: yeah. if you need examples of data structures and such ruby (the C code behind it) is really cool
<Cpudan80> I wouldn't advise installing kubuntu-desktop
<ka2> 4 gig
<poningru> bod_: not it can handle 4 gig
<Cpudan80> The uninstall doesnt work right
<bod_> Cpudan80, why?
<cinvoke> I am setting up ssl connection with a web server that is using ssl to transmit a file
<Cpudan80> The uninstall fails
<Kalandros> bod_:  It's reading 3.2 Gigs of RAM.
<poningru> even then it can use more using extension
<murlidhar> bod_: i can't find the topic in the tutorial of the week section.
<bod_> poningru, really,. and 64bit?
<Cpudan80> It doesnt remove all the packages
<Kalandros> 32 bit systems can read up to 3.5 RAM.
<bod_> murlidhar, gimme a sec, il find the link
<poningru> bod_: uh... its like in terrabytes
<Cpudan80> KDE sucks anyway
 * Cpudan80 ducks
<Kalandros> poningru: It's exebytes, actually.
 * chequers sets Cpudan80 on fire
<prince_jammys> desktop war!!
<poningru> yeah something like that
<Cpudan80> I just prefer gnome
<bod_> murlidhar, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456
<Kalandros> poningru: Exabyte, sorry.
<Draco> Cpudan80: unfortunately.. GNOME sucks, Windows sucks, OSX sucks, XFCE sucks
<astheo> Kalandros: you might not want 64 bit coz there are some apps/functionalities not yet optimized for 64 bit
<bod_> poningru, if only i could afford that much ram ;~)
<Cpudan80> At least ubuntu lets you choose, and works well with either env
<astheo> as far as i know :)
<Kalandros> astheo: Well, I knew there were one with Windows, I didn't know if it was the same with Linux.
<poningru> cinvoke: that means you are giving that website full control to your computer
<Cpudan80> SuSE for example, relies on KDE backends -- and doesnt work so well with gnome
 * LinuxMonkey slaps Cpudan80 with a K, Than a D, .....hrmmm...KD....time for food I give up
<Draco> Cpudan80: and CLI sucks, as well. The only non-suck would be AI
<keithclark> bod_ Yes, I cannot change discs when trying to install a two disc game, sim city 4, under wine.
<Kalandros> bod_: The most feasible amount of RAM you can have in a computer now is barely 8GB. Anything higher and you will be paying about $1,000 a chip. A 4GB chip is upwards of 900 dollars.
<murlidhar> bod_: thanks a lot
<bod_> keith80403, er, the latest wine can, and so can cedega,,.,. #winehq could help more
<astheo> Kalandros: now you know there are indeed
<Draco> keithclark: I personally rip the disk image first, but it still requires being able to unmount it
<swatTX_> how come i have to enter the username and password everytime i access a networked pc or drive?
<darkcrab> q: normally my burned CDs show up with their track names if I stick in the CD on OSX or windows, but on Linux they show up as Track 1 or Track 2, any idea why?
<AntiUSA> dammit, can someone help me with getting FreeSpace 2 Open to intall? it's a .JAR and I don't know how to install it?
<bod_> Kalamansi, no its not, i can get 4gig of ram for under £100
<chequers> darkcrab: probably you need to configure the applicated to download the tracks from the web
<dthacker> swatTX: because their authentication rules are set up that way?
<Kalandros> astheo: It was just interesting to know, I knew the issues. But I believed Linux to be better, as usual. xDDD I jus thave 4 GIgs of RAM, and you know the temptation of using it all...
<Kalamansi> bod_: what?
<darkcrab> ah thanks
<bod_> murlidhar, no probs,.,. my fonts look lush thanks to thet tuto
<chequers> darkcrab: generally they use a service called 'freedb' or 'gracenote'
<dthacker> !patience | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cinvoke> it is just opening an ssl connection and sending the file and then closes the connection
<keithclark> bod_ I'm using the latest
<chequers> darkcrab: sorry, my first line meant 'download the track *names* from the web
<darkcrab> thanks chequers. :)
<nickrud> AntiUSA: maybe #java has some java savy people active, doesn't look like there are any here
<luckyone> new graphics card is working, can anyone help point out dual head
<bod_> Kalamansi, sorry wrong guy
<swatTX_> dthacker: so is that a setting i have to change on the other pc or the ubuntu box?
<bod_> Kalandros, no its not, i can get 4gig of ram for under £100
<cinvoke> the ssl server will handle the rest, i just need to open the port
<luckyone> multiple monitor under 7.10?
<Kalandros> bod_: 4GB chips, not two 2GB chips.
<bod_> Kalamansi, yer
<Kalandros> bod_: Single, 4GB chips.
<dthacker> swatTX:  I think it's likely the other box.
<bod_> no damn
<bod_> Kalamansi, sorry
<bod_> Kalandros, yer easy
<astheo> Kalandros: well its up to you to decide. its not my machine anyway..:) but whats the use of using it all when you can't capitalize it on some other functinalities
<luckyone> anyone know how to do dual monitor setup for nvidia?
<LinuxMonkey> bod_:  their talking 1 stick not 2.lol
<AntiUSA> ahhh I'm sorry, it wasn't a shot at you guys
<bod_> LinuxMonkey, im well aware
<AntiUSA> you guys are awesome
<AntiUSA> I'm just frustrated with trying to use a stupid Java installer
<LinuxMonkey> bod_: yeah im slow typing its very late here.lol
<Kalandros> bod_: Oh, excuse me. The prices have come down...I'm looking at them now. Still not feasible, but they've dropped considerably.
<dthacker> !repeat | luckyone
<ubotu> luckyone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bod_> LinuxMonkey, its 5 in the mornig here
<darkcrab> hmm...is there a better extracter for linux than sound juicer?
<keithclark> I give up.  There appears to be no way to install a two disc Sim City 4 game in Wine.  I've tried the copy to hard drive and the Wine Eject command.
<luckyone> dthacker: sorry
<luckyone> dthacker: thought I was squelched or something...
<dthacker> luckyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 would be a place to start
<cinvoke> does anybody know how to open port 22
<chequers> AntiUSA: for a game, I'd suggest reading the documentation if it exists, or trying to find an irc channel for the game
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, its now alot cheaper then 2 years ago
<darkcrab> there has to be a way keith
<Kalandros> Dude...The HP 4GB chip that is $938.87 is backordered. xDDDD
<AntiUSA> ok, thanks
<keithclark> I've googled to death and none of the instructions work as written.
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: you have java installed?
<Kalandros> bod_: In all honestly, I just checked a couple of months ago. I guess I was looking at brand name, the stuff I've never even heard of is the cheap ones.
<dthacker> keithclark: have you tried the #winehq channel?
<dclarke> I am in the process of installing 7.10 on an AMD64 machine and it looks like a total copy of debian thus far.  Is ubuntu a copy of debian ??
<AntiUSA> I have not installed it prince jammys... unless it comes with Ubuntu
<cinvoke> Do I need to remove blackice?
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, the small branch retailers have the cheapest stuff most of the time,.,. unkown so you pay for the product not the friggin logo
<Cpudan80> Its based off debian dclarke
<Motorsport3> hey everyone, my volume control buttons on my laptop control the microphone, and not the master volume. What's going on
<PiousMinion> What determines which options are used to automount a filesystem when a usb drive is plugged in?   There is no fstab entry to edit so I'm stumped.
<dclarke> okay .. had to be
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: i think you need to install it
<Cpudan80> The text based installs are very similar dclarke
<prince_jammys> !java | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<darkcrab> ubuntu is basically a debian install yes
<dclarke> sort of like CentOS is exactly like Red Hat Ent Linux
<LimCore> no0tic: the email file is actually gone.
<Motorsport3> bingo
<dclarke> what is the differentiator
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: also see if there's anything useful here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640312
<dclarke> ?
<PiousMinion> dclarke: stability. :)
<dclarke> debian is pretty stable
<dclarke> at least .. for me
<AntiUSA> great
<AntiUSA> thanks guys
<darkcrab> ive tried just about ever distro and ubuntu is definitely my favorite
<dthacker> keithclark: There are some hints in this thread, but you have to read a bit. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88495.html
<dclarke> what about Fedora ?
<dclarke> or Solaris ?
<kupesoft> darkcrab: I've tried every spelling of the word favourite, and favourite is mine
<darkcrab> fedora has gotten better over the years.
<Kalandros> bod_: Still, what would you do if you had enough money and decided to fill your 4 DIMM slots with 4GB chips? Have 16GB of RAM and only use 3.5 GB of it, unless you shoot for 64-bit. xDDDD
<astheo> darkcrab: same here. ubuntu is very stable
<darkcrab> hehe kupe
<bod_> Kalandros, im using 64 now haha ;~)
<kupesoft> darkcrab: (:
<AntiUSA> you guys rock, let's see if this works
<keithclark> dthacker, I will check it out.  Yes, I tried winehq channel but no response at all.
<Odd-rationale> I'm one of the few archers who defected back to ubuntu. (nothing wrong with arch I really liked it! I don't why I am back...)
<Downsay> I need some pretty big help...I'm a complete newb
<darkcrab> of course, ubuntu is better now than it has ever been.
<Downsay> I need to repartition my hdd
<dclarke> okay .. based on what I see thus far .. debian is ubunto is debian and Solaris is entirely something else
<Draco> astheo: ubuntu has quirks like sudo refusing to work based on the time of day - LITERALLY
<Downsay> I downloaded the gparted livecd
<Downsay> and it won't load when I reboot comp
<garrwood> I have hardy (64b) upgrd from 7.10 (64b) Nautilus will not load. I get an error that libbeagle is missing. i see it has been replaced with libbeagle1 but Nautilus is still asking for it. Pls help!
<Downsay> even after changing the bios settings
<Kalandros> bod_: The 64-bit can accept up to 2 exabytes, or 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 bytes. xDDDDDD
<darkcrab> solaris is mostly for people who want to run a server or workstation.
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Did you try reburning?
<Draco> astheo: it's still easy to fix because Ubuntu has the recovery thing
<Downsay> yes, I've reburned 3x
<dthacker> Downsay: can you use gparted from the Ubuntu Live CD?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: put your whole question in one line, it's easier for everyone
<Downsay> no, I can't load from live cd
<keithclark> dthacker, nothing in your link either that works.
<dthacker> Downsay: try another CD-Rom
<Kaneda15> so.. who would be able to tell me how i would go about installing the new nvidia vid card drivers? (not the one that is in the restricted drives manager on installation)
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, i got one of those for christmas ;~)
<astheo> Draco: all distros have its own quirks. but unbutu has the least..
<Kaneda15> drivers^
<prince_jammys> Downsay: you've been able to boot other CDs, right? such as the ubuntu live CD
<dclarke> darkcrab: solaris is mostly for people who want to run a server or workstation ?? isn't that .. everybody ?
<Downsay> I need to be able to repartition my HDD, I've tried 3 cd-roms, it will not read from a cd (not sure if this is because I already dual boot in windows and ubuntu)
<Motorsport3> garrwood: I think you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kalandros> bod_: What? Makes no sense...
<Downsay> prince_jammys, no, I cannot
<darkcrab> I have two computers, both for school.
<darkcrab> dont really need a workstation.
<dthacker> keithclark: sorry to hear that.  You'll have to wait for more activity in #winehq, post to the forums, or ask the question on launchpad.
<garrwood> new to the irc thing, how do i get there?
<bod_> Kalandros, i got a 2 exabyte ram stick for xmas last year,.,. ur way behind -- lol
<prince_jammys> Downsay: have you looked at your bios settings to make sure you have it set to "boot from cd" ?
<keithclark> dthacker.....no worries, I still have one XP machine left
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I've already adjusted bios settings to make for priority to read cd, it won't do it still, it skips and goes straight to which operating system would I like to start, ubuntu or windows
<Motorsport3> garwood: type /join #ubuntu+1
<prince_jammys> Downsay: i see
<garrwood> thanks
<Kalandros> bod_: u.u We'd be lucky if they made any HDD, even in an array, close to an Exabyte.
<dclarke> this is too noisey .. oh well .. thanks and buh bye
<jescis> hello, I'm trying to run bed. A binary editor for linux, and I get this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Downsay> prince_jammys, my linux is so full I cannot download any upgrades and I'm not sure how to make any additional room
<dthacker> Downsay: do you have a different CD-ROM you can put in the machine?  If so, I would try that. In my experience, LiveCD's that won't load are almost always hardware.
<darkcrab> i just put ubuntu on my laptop because I got tired of windows, i was spending more time being annoyed by it than actually doing my work..
<Downsay> dthacker, no I do not
<bod_> Kalandros, id be lucky if i can afford a terabyte drive let alone an exabyte ram stick
<prince_jammys> Downsay: just to clarify, you say you can't boot from ANY kind of live CD, or only from gparted?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I cannot boot from any type of cd
<AntiUSA> IT WORKED!
<AntiUSA> thanks prince jammys!
<Chipsa964> sorry to bother you all again, but i still cant get my internal mic to work after trying some suggestions...anyone have any ideas??
<darkcrab> yay
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: congratulations
<Grifte1> Hi, I'm having intermittent working audio issues
<dthacker> jescis: you will need to find the package that provides that library and install it.
<jescis> hhmm
<darkcrab> tons of people seem to be having audio issues with 7.10
<Kalandros> bod_: Dude...I'd want an Exabyte HDD.
<Odd-rationale> darkcrab: And after you install ubuntu, you probably spend more time tweaking it... :)
<prince_jammys> Downsay: strange
<darkcrab> lol odd
<Kalandros> bod_: I'd never ever need a new HDD again. xDDDDDDDD
<Downsay> prince_jammys, is there any way I can make another 600mb of room on linux OS so I can upgrade to 7.10?
<Grifte1> darkcrab:  yeah, that's the version I'm running
<keithclark> dthacker, this appears to be one of those programs that just does not work, unless you are on a dual boot machine
<darkcrab> na, i am comfortable enough with the command line at this point that it really doesnt bother me anymore.
<icesword> Downsay, uninstall some packages
<darkcrab> my other computer is a mac.lol
<dthacker> keithclark: rats! I love Sim City.
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I'm really new to linux and I have no idea how to repartition...I lost my HD space when I downloaded and installed Virtual Box...after I tried to install Windows OS on my virtual box I ran out of room
<prince_jammys> Downsay: the thing is i would just say to use the gparted live CD :)  which you can't do
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, but hey said that when 8mb drives were comin out, now people fill 500igs
<Kalandros> bod_: Exabyte = 1073741824 gigabytes = 1048576 terabytes = 1024 petabytes...
<dthacker> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keithclark> dthacker, me too.  That makes Age of Empires, Empire Earth and now Sim City 4
<bod_> Kalandros, yer ok, anyone can use the google converter
<darkcrab> lol ubotu
<Downsay> prince_jammys, do you have any idea how to uninstall the virtual box and all the HDD space the windows OS took up on it?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: well, with gparted you would see that repartioning can be fairly simple. the thing is to get it so that can boot that cd
<Kalandros> bod_: Yeah, well. We are a long, long, long, long, long, long ways off from Petabytes, let alone Exabytes.
<jescis> I can't find it in synaptic :(
<Grifte1> is there no way for me to troubleshoot the audio problems on gutsy?
<darkcrab> ynow keith, if you can, your better off just doing a duel boot.
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I'm about ready to give up and start fresh and delete ubuntu all together
<Kaneda15> mm the 64-bit version of ubuntu 7.10 seems rather unstable, not sure if it's just me or what Oo
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox and delete the ~/.VitualBox dir.
<bod_> Kalandros, nah, 25 years people wil be sayin " i think il download the entire internet to my pendrive today"
<keithclark> darkcrab, no, I have one machine that way and I don't want anymore like it........
<Motorsport3> My 64bit install is pretty stable
<darkcrab> i havent seen a solution yet, but best thing is to search for your audio card on the forums Griftel
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, do you think you could help me with the deleting of the ~/.VirtualBox dir.?
 * Kaneda15 installed last night and has crashed 5 times so far today
<prince_jammys> Downsay: no, i don't know how to install virtual box. the thing i find disconcerting is the inability to boot from cd. i'm going to look around on the internet
<darkcrab> k keith
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Sure. It is trivial
<jescis> ubotu libstdc++.so.5
<keithclark> darcrab, I understand though!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libstdc++.so.5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> Downsay: *uninstall i meant
<darkcrab> i understand your point of view too keith
<Kalandros> bod_: Well, they are working of in Cairo, Egypt on a disc that utilizes holograms and it's supposed to be able to store the entire internet. For businessmen who travel on planes and can't get online, and things like that. You'll be able to check any static data. =]
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Do you want to remove the whole folder or just the .vdi ?
<Downsay> I want to remove everything associated with it
<jescis> ubotu c++ libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ libraries - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker> jescis: do you have libstdc installed?
<Downsay> Is there any way for me to defrag in linux?
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: rm ~/.VirtualBox
<jescis> uum
<Odd-rationale> !defrag | Downsay
<ubotu> Downsay: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<bod_> Kalandros, pointless,.,. unless they have a 100gig download speed and noone else in the world using any bandwidth
<keithclark> darkcrab, I am just stubborn enough to keep looking casually though.
<darkcrab> it should be able to be done
<RoAkSoAx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RoAkSoAx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<keithclark> darkcrab, I've googled to death....nothing works
<Downsay> somehow I don't believe that defrag...or something is going screwy with my system even more than I can imagine
<gr1ff1n> hello
<Downsay> I installed virtual box and on virtual box I installed WindowsXP while installing XP it ran out of space and said it would resume when I was able to free more space
<Downsay> I have 0 space to free
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Fragmentation is only an issue if your partition is over %90 full
<Kalandros> bod_: Who knows, Intel just released the Core 2 Quad with the 65 nm technology and they already said by the end of the year, they are going to release the new 45 nm processor. Who knows, probably by the time that disc comes out, we'll be downloading and measuring it by gigabytes per second.
<Grifte1> darkcrab: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  sometimes it gives me an error message when I boot up the machine. something about GNOME have problems. I've been trying to get it to appear again so I could copy the error message but as it seems to appear at random I haven't been able to do it yet.
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, but amd will be ahead of intel in 2 years, then they'll die out in 10 years
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, my partition is 100% full
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Were you able to get any cd to boot? The alt cd?
<jescis> dthacker, I didn't have any libstd packages installed
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, no, no cd will boot\
<Grifte1> either on reboot or when I reset the desktop
<Kalandros> bod_: Don't get on this topic, people have been saying that for years. Who has the best Quad-Core out? Intel. The Phenom doesn't even compare.
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: How did you install ubuntu?
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, they will play, but will not boot at startup even after bios has been adjusted
<gr1ff1n> would you know why I keep getting the error : configure: error: Package requirements (pygtk-2.0 >= 2.8.0) were not met. When i install wan -> python-gtk2-dev is installed ....
<gr1ff1n> When I install awn
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, I installed it by downloading Feisty Fawn, burning it to a cd, and then rebooting computer with feisty fawn in my drive (I did this bout 8 months ago)
<prince_jammys> Downsay: are you able to boot that CD now?
<dthacker> jescis: My Spidey sense tells me that you will have to do some googling to find which ubuntu package provides this library.   Hang on a sec....
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: And since then you can never boot cd?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I do not have that cd with me, I am 300miles away at school
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, but intel are only known worldwide because of their connection with pcworld,. people would never here the word intel unless they worked in developing hardware otherwise
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, I've never tried since then until today
<darkcrab> Keith : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7500
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, when I download gparted, for example, do I need to extract it and then burn it to a cd?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: you are positive that you burnt the CD image and not the CD data (in the recent Cd you burnt)?
<Kalandros> bod_: But that still supports my point, Intel is over AMD. People ask what AMD is, not Intel.
<jescis> dthacker, that wont be necissary,it worked thanks. :)
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: No
<prince_jammys> Downsay: you need to burn the iso as image
<Downsay> prince_jammys, no, I am not positive at all, I'm a newb
<prince_jammys> Downsay: this *might* be the problem
<Downsay> prince_jammys, how do I burn as an iso?
<dthacker> jescis: yay! \o/
<prince_jammys> Downsay: what software are you using to burn?
<Motorsport3> Downsay: if the CD can be read from w/in the OS, it should be able to boot from CD
<bod_> Kalandros, yer, but even without publicity amd are competing with 'if you like' media iants
<bod_> giants*
<dthacker> but for future reference you can search for package contents here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I'll have to do it in windows because I don't have any room to DL the gparted file on this comp
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I didn't use any software, just copy/pasted it onto a cd-r
<Motorsport3> Downsay: also, why don't you delete the WinXP virtual machine?
<Kalandros> bod_: Eh, I don't really care who wins, there will be a better computer either way. =]
<darkcrab> Griftel first thing I always go to is the driver. See if you have the proper restricted driver installed. If you do not, then get it. If you do, try to configure it. If it is configured correctly. Then start searching the forums.
<Motorsport3> Downsay: you copied and pasted what to CD-ARE?
<Downsay> Motorsport3, I'd like to delete the WinXP VM, but I don't know how (I've already deleted Virtual Box)
<cottima> I am having trouble installing linux raid.
<bod_> Kalandros, true, and fair play,. and why didnt we get !ot 'd during this convo i wonder?
<Motorsport3> CD-R?
<Downsay> Motorsport3, yes, I did, my CD-R's are really old, I never use them, so I don't care if they work properly or not, I have plenty of them
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Did you delete the ~/.VirtualBox folder?
<Kalandros> bod_: What's that command for? Silencing?
<namegame> I would try a DVD-R if possible
<Motorsport3> Downsay: you have to burn the ISO to CD, not copy it to CD
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, I typed in sudo rm ~/.VirtualBox
<prince_jammys> Downsay: then what's happening is the CD contains a file gparted.iso or something, which won't boot
<dthacker> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bod_> Kalandros, silencin? what i dont understand -- im not too savy with the irc lino
<cottima> I used Anaconda on Centos to partition for RAID 1 and LVM2
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Any errors?
<Downsay> what program should I use to burn it as an ISO?  I don't have any programs for that that I know of
<gr1ff1n> gnomebaker
<Downsay> Odd-rationale, no, it didn't show any errors
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: From windows or ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: try deepburner, it's free. and select "Burn cd image"
<Motorsport3> Downsay: on windows or Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> windows
<Grifte1> darkcrab: how do I know if I have the proper driver installed? how do know which driver I should have?
<Kalandros> bod_: Well, I didn't know what you said with !ot 'd
<rrm> had a question.  can you have xfce only not the gnome libs and all that... sincer i tried that and my system crashed
<dthacker> cottima: and...?
<Downsay> it will have to be windows because I don't have enough room here
<Kalandros> bod_: I'm not a IRC expert either. xDDD
<Downsay> Should I go ahead and extract the file and then burn as an ISO or don't extract?
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: Let me get you link...
<prince_jammys> Downsay: you can use DeepBurner -- just make sure you "burn cd image"
<darkcrab> Griftel, well first off, you need to open the hardware manager, and look and see if your devices is recognized and functioning properly. Even if you obviously know its not fuctioning properly, you need to see what the system says.
<bod_> Kalandros, !ot = !offtopic
<prince_jammys> Downsay: otherwise you just burn a data cd that contains the iso file. this is why it won't boot
<Kalandros> bod_: I don't know what that does. o_O
<darkcrab> Once you do that, then you can decide whether you have the proper driver or not by what it says is installed.
<Downsay> prince_jammys, that's fine, but after I've dl'ed the file I don't know what to do
<icesword> ! BURN
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Downsay> prince_jammys, it shows it as being a zipped file, do I need to unzip it?
<bod_> !ot > Kalandros      please read pm from ubotu
<cottima> dthacher, Since I am new to ubuntu, I do not how to install a package on the live cd
<Motorsport3> Downsay: yes
<prince_jammys> Downsay: go to deepburner.com
<darkcrab> preferences>hardware information
<Downsay> motorsport3, after I unzip it then I burn the entire folder as an image via deepburner?
<Kalandros> bod_: I see, and thanks. =]
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: try: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<prince_jammys> Downsay: what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<icesword> Downsay, no,you need to burn a iso file
<Motorsport3> Downsay: no, just the ISO. I say use IMGBURN, www.imgburn.com All it does is burn ISO
<bod_> Kalandros, no probs and....
<Downsay> ok, I'll try that
<dthacker> cottima: what package are you attempting to install?
<bod_> !ubotu > Kalandros     you can find the factoid commands here
<Downsay> I'll be back in a few minutes
<Kalandros> bod_: Interesting. =]]]
<Downsay> thx for the help
<prince_jammys> Downsay: hold on
<prince_jammys> Downsay: what is the full name of the file you downloaded?
<prince_jammys> including extension
<bod_> Kalandros, also only talk to ubotu for your knowledge in a private session, dont flood the channel just so you can see what they do ,.,. eg, type this                /msg ubotu !ohmy
<icesword> prince_jammys, i think it is *.zip
<Downsay> I don't know, I downloaded it from ubotu's descriptions when I typed in /msg ubotu gparted
<prince_jammys> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Motorsport3> looks like they're in bz2 and tar files
<Lartza_> My system has got a little unstable, shuold I reinstall?
<cottima> dthacker sorry, dmraid
<bod_> Lartza_, whats unstable about it?
<icesword> seems it is iso file
<Downsay> prince_jammys, then I clicked on the sourceforge http:
<Lartza_> aMSN stopped working, teewars stopped working, weather applet stopped working, dns problems
<keithclark> dthacker, thanks for your help by the way
<Downsay> prince_jammys, and I downloaded the first gparted iso
<darkcrab> http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Lartza_> dns problems are fixed(for now)
<dthacker> keithclark: np ;D
<Lartza_> oh... and internet is slow
<bod_> Lartza_, id suggest sticking with it, asking bout specific things in here, using alternatives, and waiting a month for the next release ,.,. Hardy
<Lartza_> I spent a hour resolving a teewars problem on teewars chan and nobody could help
<dthacker> cottima: Have you installed ubuntu?
<Lartza_> it sotpped working in a reboot
<Grifte1> Alright I'm looking in the device manager for my M-Audio Audiophile 24/96. I found the profile for ICE1712 which has many sub-profiles for ALSA and OSS.
<Ezra> what does the install - f command do?
<Lartza_> cant join games
<prince_jammys> Downsay: then you don't have to unzip anything. the file is already a .iso
<Downsay> prince_jammys, so once I finish dl'ing this file then I can go ahead and use deepburner?
<Lartza_> how can i get amsn work?
<cottima> dthacker, no I have not.  I am trying to do RAID 1, then LVM, then install.  But I can not get neither lvm2 or linux raid.
<darkcrab> if it doesnt show up in that list of hardware then most likely that is why your having a problem.
<darkcrab> possibly
<prince_jammys> Downsay: either that or the other burner that's up there
<darkcrab> Sometimes the linux drivers work, and sometimes they dont.
<darkcrab> the price you pay for opensource sometimes.
<prince_jammys> Downsay: whatever you use, make sure it's set to "burn cd image".  one of the links if you scroll up is for a burner that only burns images
<Downsay> ok
<bod_> Lartza_, run amsn from terminal then pastebin the error messages
<Downsay> could you help me download deepburner and get it set up, I'm not sure how to do that still with Linux
<dthacker> cottima: the partioning tool on the liveCD should handle Raid1 with LVM.
<Motorsport3> deepburner is on windows
<Downsay> when I go to deepburner.com I then click on download, then first one down that says free
 * dthacker has 3 minutes left
<prince_jammys> Downsay: hold on, what do you mean with linux?
<darkcrab> so if you dont see the name of your sound card the next step is to do a search for restricted packages for your audio card online
<fismoll8> hey guys--was wondering what the /sys folder is for--mine is empty and I'd like to delete it
<prince_jammys> Downsay: i thought you were doing this in windows
<Downsay> I mean I'm not sure how to install things after I dl them
<Lartza_> bod_:this might solve other problems because two other programs stopped working same time
<Motorsport3> Downsay: deepburner is on windows
<Downsay> I'm in Linux atm
<Downsay> ahh
<Downsay> ok then
<Downsay> so I have to go to windows?
<Motorsport3> yes
<Kalandros> Anybody use Wine?
<Downsay> so I should cancel this dl
<Downsay> lol
<prince_jammys> Downsay: ok let's clarify - windows or linux?
<sutabi> Anyone know why I cant set my resolution any higher then 1024x768? this is a widescreen LCD plus it scales a lot higher on windows
<dthacker> !anybody
<bod_> Lartza_, getting error messages is always the first step -- we cant fix things unless we know whats broken
<Starnestommy> fismoll8: it usually holds certain info that the kernel and system programs use
<ubotu> In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<dbmood1> what is the problem hacker
<Lartza_> bod_: there are no error messages
<Downsay> I'm currently ON linux and I was wanting to burn from Linux right now
<fismoll8> then why is it empty starnestommy
<Lartza_> should i strace amsn?
<dbmood1> and ... you are using a live cd ?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: oh then you don't need to download anything
<Lartza_> bod_: no errors
<bod_> Lartza_, then the program works,.,. do       sudo apt-get purge amsn && sudo apt-get install amsn
<prince_jammys> Downsay: if you use ubuntu, you can just click on the iso i think and the burner will open a window
<Lartza_> its not the apt-get version
<Lartza_> and it stopped working yesterday
<bod_> Lartza_, why not?
<jeffMASTERflex> Downsay: just insert an empty disc into your optical drive
<Lartza_> it starts and the window is grey
<bod_> Lartza_, wot did you do to break it yesterday?
<Lartza_> i dont know
<Lartza_> rebooted
<Starnestommy> fismoll8: don't delete it
<prince_jammys> Downsay: lol, i thought you said you were doing this from windows
<Downsay> alright, I'll try that in a few minutes when the DL finishes
<Downsay> I was going to
<Lartza_> weather apllet and teewars broke too
<Downsay> but I was able to free up enough space that I didn't need to reboot into windows
<cottima> dthacker, it does not at least the regular 7.10 cd.
<Lartza_> teewars gives me some error
<Lartza_> amsn doesnt
<dthacker> cottima: try the server CD
<fismoll8> no, I won't
<fismoll8> just did ls -a...files were hidden
<Lartza_> maybe the teewars message would help
<dthacker> time to go. good localtime all.
<dbmood1> what is he trying to do ?
<fismoll8> however, I have deleted my opt folder...didn't seem to be doing much
<dbmood1> oh disk space problems
<fismoll8> same with initrd
<prince_jammys> Downsay: ok, well once the download is done, you can insert a blank CD and drag the iso file into the "nautilus cd burner" window.  then you select "burn CD image" and burn it
<jeffMASTERflex> fismoll8: why are you deleting direcotries on / ?
<dbmood1> burn the media and then resize if you don't want windows remove the c:windows dir
<Starnestommy> fismoll8: initrd is used in the boot process
<fismoll8> my computer booted fine without it
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: One easy way to start over again is to delete all the "." files in your home directory. That can get rid of some quirks.
<Lartza_> bod_:http://www.privatepaste.com/c10brvm9b6
<fismoll8> there were no files in it when I deleted it
<Downsay> lol, I suck at life, but what is the nautilus cd burner?
<Lartza_> in the end before sigkill
<fismoll8> I'm just trying to get an understanding of /--and what directories are really necessary
<CarlFK> is there an app that will low level format a drive?  (I have a 400gig drive that was 'wipted' and now fdisk won't read it)
<Lartza_> odd-rationale: tried that with teewars already
<YeTr2_> was PPC platform completely droped, or will they release a new version w/ the new LTS?
<Lartza_> odd-rationale: havent tried with amsn though
<jeffMASTERflex> fismoll8: if it's empty, why do you even bother deleting it?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: it's a window that will open on it's own - it's the name of the software that burns cds
<cottima> okay thank you dthacker.  I just wish I did not have to keep downloading more CDs.  Have a nice day.
<prince_jammys> *its
<prince_jammys> grammar!
<dbmood1> fismoll8: which are needed ? none just /home and etc if you are backing up really
<Lartza_> nobody knew what this meant: futex(0xb7bafab8, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL)  = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be restarted)
<dbmood1> but it will not run without most of the rest
<bod_> Lartza_, also, try reading the report urslf -- Resource temporarily unavailable
<fismoll8> you don't need anything else?
<Odd-rationale> Lartza_: Did it work for teewars?
<Flannel> YeTr2_: It's officially unsupported (except dapper will be supported until EOL), but there's a community port thats still alive and well
<Downsay> prince_jammys, alright, I'll be done here in 45 seconds with the DL
<jeffMASTERflex> fismoll8: if you want to break your system, there are easier ways
<fismoll8> for backup---what about /bin and /usr
<Motorsport3> gparted servers are slow
<Lartza_> the "." thing? no
<Kalandros> I have a question: I have Wine the Windows Emulator, and the Internet Explorer does not want to work. What do I do?
<fismoll8> I have a backup of it, so I'm just experimenting
<prince_jammys> Downsay: i'll be here
<Flannel> Kalandros: #winehq would be a better place to get help (they'll knwo more)
<Downsay> awesome prince, ty so very much for your help
<YeTr2_> Flannel: granted that this PC will never see the light of day or the internet for atleast 3 years, I'm trying to find something that will keep PPC going.
<Motorsport3> what version of IE Kalandros
<Lartza_> recvfrom(10, 0x9082be8, 1030, 0, 0xbfbdbaf8, 0xbfbdbaf4) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Lartza_> recvfrom(10, 0x9082be8, 1030, 0, 0xbfbdbaf8, 0xbfbdbaf4) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fismoll8> I guess I just figured ubuntu could be a bit like microsoft---you know---leaving junk behind that you don't really need
<Downsay> the only thing that makes me want to try and learn linux is the help I receive here
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: Whatever one comes with Wine?
<Downsay> so thx
<Lartza_> futex(0xb7bafab8, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL)  = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be restarted)
<elm1> yo
<Kalandros> xDDD
<icesword> ......
<Lartza_> my problems?
<YeTr2_> Flannel: so, Ubuntu has officially dropped PPC?
<Flannel> YeTr2_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<Motorsport3> Kalandros: I wasn't aware of wine coming w/ any version of IE
<Motorsport3> But, I see the exe
<dbmood1> did ubuntu have ppc ?
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: When I downloaded the install, it was in the Program Files...
<Downsay> prince_jammys, What would I like to do, make audio cd, data cd, or ignore?
<dbmood1> - try debian for ppc
<Flannel> YeTr2_: "Officially" only because there weren't enough PPC users that were testing (so we couldn't provide adequate bugfixes)
<Lartza_> im getting you the amsn error
<bod_> Lartza_, your problem is "(Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<prince_jammys> Downsay: mmm. try ignore --- and drag the iso into the window
<Lartza_> teewars ppl said the futex line
<Flannel> YeTr2_: the PPC versions are now community supported, pretty well, and there's where the images are (for gutsyanwyay)
<Flannel> !ppc | YeTr2_
<ubotu> YeTr2_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Downsay> prince_jammys, it didn't open up a window, should I double click on the blank cd-r on the desktop and then try and click and drag it that way?
<Flannel> YeTr2_: that page has a lot more info than I could ever convey
<Motorsport3> Kalandros: I see it, my launched just fine. Are you double clicking it?
<Lartza_> bod_:all my programs freeze when connecting somewhere
<prince_jammys> Downsay: try that
<bod_> !elaborate >  im going to bed, please ask the channel, and read the pm from ubotu
<prince_jammys> Downsay: i think it also appears in your menu under "places"->nautilus cd burner
<Lartza_> amsn: connect(9, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(443), sin_addr=inet_addr("65.54.179.216")}, 16 and freeze
<cottima> is the server install cd totally command or is it like debian or anaconda (not gui)?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, alright, now that I opened it up and dragged it there, I clicked write disc, it brought up the option write as image, I clicked that
<nickrud> bod_: you sure you want im to read that factoid :)
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: It loads, but then it doesn't load the Webpage.
<prince_jammys> Downsay: excellent, that's it
<Downsay> prince_jammys, then under information it says write disc to: DVDRAM or File Image
<Downsay> prince_jammys, Do I change it to File Image?
<Flannel> cottima: Server CD dosen't install a GUI, correct.  But, like all Ubuntu flavors, you can convert/add/whatever to any other version with a single command
<Ezra> norske brukere: kom til #ubuntu-no
<Lartza_> my problem in amsn is resource temporarily unavailable too
<Lartza_> futex(0x8be5174, FUTEX_WAIT, 15, NULL)  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<prince_jammys> Downsay: my guess on that is yes
<Lartza_> read(5, 0xbff8e404, 32)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Downsay> wow, it took like 2 seconds max to write it as an ISO image file, I'm not sure it worked
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I guess I'll go ahead and reboot and see if it comes up?
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: I think I've got it.
<bod_> nickrud, positive. he asks me too fix something that he doesnt know whats broken, how can we do that,.,. then the error report states its "temporarily" unavailable and still wants a fix
<prince_jammys> Downsay: try it and come back if it didn't
<Lartza_> i need some ubuntu geek
<Downsay> prince_jammys, be back soon:P
<Motorsport3> Kalandros: what'd you do, because mine was doing the same thing
<bod_> !gq | Lartza_     read what your pasteing "unavailable"
<ubotu> Lartza_     read what your pasteing "unavailable": Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<nickrud> bod_: lol, I was talking about you not adding the nick, and sending it to 'im' . But my humor misses the mark often anyway
<Ezra> downsay :that's not right
<bod_> nickrud, lol, oops,.,. yer, perhaps i was just so irritated i forgot,.,.;~)
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: Well, I have to figure out how to get to it, but I downloaded a new version of IE for Linux.
<sutabi> Anyone know How to mark an item in an terminal GUI?
<bod_> sutabi, with a pen?
<Motorsport3> mark?
<sutabi> bod_: ...
<Odd-rationale> sutabi: space?
<sutabi> the checkboxes
<sutabi> ooh
<sutabi> >.>
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> plese help me to kill a ninja
<bod_> ;~)
<sutabi> thANKS Odd-rationale
<LimCore> anyone uses evolution?
<Lartza_> teewars, amsn and weather applet stopped working, gives errors when runt with strace
<bod_> LimCore, wait! ask him if he'll teach you how to be a ninja first
<prince_jammys> no, i use -mail :)
<prince_jammys> k
<Downsay> prince_jammys, it didn't even burn the cd
<bod_> LimCore, anyone probably does, but i dont know him that well
<Downsay> prince_jammys, how did you say to get to nautilus?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: places->nautilus cd burner
<prince_jammys> Downsay: ok, we try again
<Lartza_> teewars:http://www.privatepaste.com/c10brvm9b6 amsn:http://www.privatepaste.com/5c0rDSGcyt
 * bod_ apoloizes for his strange sarcastic attitude mood swin
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I don't even have nautilus, I only have something called cd/dvd creator
<Lartza_> amsn isnt the apt-get version
<prince_jammys> Downsay: that's ok
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: Finally, I got to installing it. xDD
<LimCore> so, anyone uses evlopution and can help me confirm a bug?
<prince_jammys> Downsay: use that
<Lartza_> and the problem occurs to user when trying to connect to server(in game or msn)
<prince_jammys> Downsay: and drag the iso file in there
<Motorsport3> Kalandros: w/o IE4Linux?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I'm burning again, we'll see if it works this time, this time I chose to burn to dvd rather than to image file
<Odd-rationale> Downsay: You are trying to burn iso file in ubuntu? Try putting an empty disc in drive. select ignore in the pop up message. right-clikc the .iso and select burn to disc
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: No, from what I am seeing, you will need that.
<Motorsport3> Kalandros: ah ok
<chequers> hi all, ubuntu 7.10 isn't recognising my PCIE video card and is falling back to onboard output. lspci doesn't show the video card in there. What can I do?
<punzada> to ssh to a non-standard port is just: ssh server:port right?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, alright, it burnt I believe, I'll reboot and try again
<prince_jammys> Downsay: yeah, that's what went wrong
<Downsay> prince_jammys, see you soon
<Flannel> prince_jammys: no, ssh -p port user@server
<Kalandros> Hungry! D:
<Kalandros> Be back.
<prince_jammys> wow Limcore. you find so many bugs. bugs in evolution already?
<Flannel> punzada: that was for you (up four)
<punzada> ah
<punzada> thank you :)
<punzada> was wondering why it wasn't working :P
<LimCore> prince_jammys: yes
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: Dude, got it!
<Kalandros> SAWEET!
<LimCore> prince_jammys: so, do oyu have evolution un ubuntu 7.10 amd 64 to help confirm a bug?
<Motorsport3> Kalandros: awesome, did you follow a guide? If so, link?
<prince_jammys> LimCore: no, i uninstalled it. i use k-mail :)
<Devourer> How do I install VMWare player?
<Kaneda15> i have it lim
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: Well, no I didn't. But, I used the website for Ie4. Hold on.
<LimCore> prince_jammys: cool, can yoy help to confirm a bug in kmail
<seb963> Hey there guys, know if any good autotag plugin to order my mp3??
<prince_jammys> LimCore: what is it?
<Kalandros> Motorsport3: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<LimCore> prince_jammys: it only appears in amd64 version afair
<Odd-rationale> seb963: EasyTag is good
<LimCore> because some developers lacked skills to use proper, stable, kmail version (according to #kde)
<seb963> Easytag... I'll search for it, thanks a lot Odd-rationale
<matrix> hello ?
<jumbers> How can I check, via the terminal, what file system I have?
<LimCore> jumbers: mount
<macogw> jumbers: mount
<Motorsport3> I use to use easytag, but I have too much music, so I use mp3tag via wine
<LimCore> matrix: ye?
<macogw> i use audio tag tool
<prince_jammys> LimCore: i'm not running on amd64
<matrix> Hi
<jumbers> Thank you
<matrix> how's evrey body
<seb963> Motorsport3: thats why I keep a windows partition I dont think im brave enough to do wine
<LimCore> prince_jammys: hmm you can then try it on 32 bit anyway
<prince_jammys> LimCore: what do i need to do?
<LimCore> prince_jammys: get a filter.  like a is-not-spam filter (its standard fiter) and have it in as icon on the top box
<Motorsport3> seb9693, neither did I, but it was stupid easy to install and use wine
<LimCore> prince_jammys: then click this filter quickly say 10 times, so it will start to mark 10 messages as not-spam
<Lartza_> I dont' want to reinstall ubuntu , but I can't figure any other solution
<LimCore> prince_jammys: then it should crash.   does it?
<Motorsport3> seb963, I'm running photoshop cs2 and all my flash drive apps from portableapps.com right now, its awesome
<LimCore> and if it does (by this or other method) then some of emails should be damaged (missing email body - they are mepty)
<prince_jammys> LimCore: hold on
<raju> i am creating live cd based on ubuntu , it is not booting properly
<OrTigaS> where can i get games?
<Lartza_> OrTigaS Applications>Add/Remove...
<Marduk-Destroyer> quick question if anybody knows much about USB
<bullgard4> I forgot the name of a command that will display a diagram of the boot up process time sequence: init starts a second process and a third etc. The second process starts another process a certain time later and so on.
<matrix> if something happend to my ubuntu how i can renstall it ( restore it ) without using the CD ??
<macogw> Lartza_: broke it that bad?
<macogw> OrTigaS: applications->add/remove
<macogw> OrTigaS: i recommend Frets on Fire
<macogw> its like Guitar Hero
<macogw> you can even use a GH controller
<matrix> someone answer me :(
<bod_> Marduk-Destroyer, im not sure,. why dont u ask him
<raju> i am creating live cd based on ubuntu , it is not booting properly what may be the error
<Marduk-Destroyer> that would be too easy
<Lartza_> macogw:  I get some errors on amsn and teewars
<bod_> !anybody | Marduk-Destroyer
<ubotu> Marduk-Destroyer: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<bullgard4> matrix: Please put your Ubuntu question here in this channel.
<Lartza_> macogw:  weather applet not working and internet is slow
<Motorsport3> ipv6 disabled?
<Lartza_> suddenly just after reboot all that
<macogw> matrix: live usb
<macogw> bullgard4:er...bootchart makes png's of it
<matrix> live usb ?
<matrix> .
<Marduk-Destroyer> fair enough...I've been running Gutsy on my new laptop using a custom kernel without the SD reader module
<Grifte1> darkcrab: I just checked the forums and it appears I'm running all the correct drivers, yet for some reason Ubuntu intermittently doesn't recognize the card.
<macogw> Lartza_: Motorsport3 was at you
<Lartza_> Motorsport: yes, if my system hasnt cahnged it itself
<seb963> Motorsport3: Im not that courageus. Maybe after I get more experienced :D
<Marduk-Destroyer> it takes a different amount of time, sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes 10 hours, but I consistently lose my USB connections
<Lartza_> Motorsport: and the slowness is not the biggest problem
<Marduk-Destroyer> mouse, and wireless (internal usb)
<Motorsport3> seb963, actually, I tested everything in a virtual machine before I completed it on my main system
<Motorsport3> I def recommend it
<twilliger> http://tinyurl.com/2unsgk
<OrTigaS`> my pc restart again :)
<OrTigaS`> :(
<twilliger> erm, damn clipboard
<OrTigaS`> where can i DL games?
<svat> Hi, what is the GUI equivalent of "write" or "wall"? I want to send my mother a message; I'm logged in to my home computer and have root.
<Flannel> OrTigaS`: the repositories!
<twilliger> I'm thinking about moving from Windows to Linux, I've had experience with Linux before, but not for a while. Which version of Linux is best for wireless internet, as I've been told it is a bad point in Linux
<OrTigaS`> Flannel: Link?
<Motorsport3> OrTigaS`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<OrTigaS`> not there in repo
<Motorsport3> tons of games
<OrTigaS`> Motorsport3: thanks... lemme check that
<Flannel> OrTigaS`: System > Administraton > Synaptic package maanger
<Gary_inNYC> hi, i need to speak to someone about AWN and how minimizing apps to the system tray creates ambiguous behavior with the concurrent launcher in the dock
<OrTigaS`> Motorsport3: thanks... lemme check that
<Chipsa964> how do i get kmix if add/remove tells me it cant retrieve some packages?
<raiderxx> what is the command to run a program?
<raiderxx> For example: penguin
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<darkcrab> Griftel, then likely ubuntu just has a problem with your card. My suggestion to you is try another distribution, like PClinuxOS.
<Kaneda15> lmao
<darkcrab> or buy another more linux friendly sound card.
<Motorsport3> that's nuts
<Grifte1> darkcrab: thanks... I think :-/
<Kaneda15> what sound card you having trouble with Grifte1?
<Gary_inNYC> i want AWN to behave in such a way that when i minimize a program to tray (ex. pidgin, Rhythmbox), the launcher is hidden from the dock as well, sort of imitating gnome panel behavior.
<regeya> netsplits are so much fun
<prince_jammys> LimCore: didn't crash
<Gary_inNYC> can it be done?
<svat> can I use zenity to pop up a message on another display?
<regeya> awn is designed to more closely imitate os x behavior, or more specifically the os x behavior when you hide an app
<credible> svat: DISPLAY=:2.0 zenity --foo ?
<regeya> (yes, os x has both minimize and hide...yes, I agree that's weird)
<chemical> bazhang :my friend job is done...! The Developers did great job
<Gary_inNYC> yeah, but it's ambiguous when you hide an app to the tray.  people are inclined to click the launcher and get nothing to happen
<svat> credible: and if it's not my display, but I have root, it should work, right?
<chemical> bazhang :no problems occured
<credible> svat: yes, but it should only be run as root if it absolutely has to be
<triorieel> I have a window I cant close...is there anything morew powerful then: sudo kill -SIGKILL 16914
<Gary_inNYC> also, is there something i can install so that i can rename files in bulk much in the same way gThumb does it?  gThumb's bulk renaming is perfect using context menus
<Gary_inNYC> something for Nautilus even?
<Odd-rationale> Gary_inNYC: purr is quite good
<Gary_inNYC> cool
<Odd-rationale> Gary_inNYC: *purrr
<alex93> привет всем
<prince_jammys> !ru | alex93
<ubotu> alex93: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<svat> what is the value of $DISPLAY, usually?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I couldn't figure out how to repartition
<macogw> alex93: privyet
<prince_jammys> Downsay: but you were able to boot gparted, right?
<facundo_> Sysinfo for 'facundo-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2009 MHz (4022 bogomips), , RAM: 904/1005MB, 131 proc's, 5.15h up
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I got it to boot up, I got it to take away hdd from my windows os, but I couldn't get it to be placed onto my linux OS...only to be placed as unallocated
<macogw> haha bogomips
<bashca> hi there all
<Motorsport3> Downsay: you wanna resize your ubuntu partition?
<Downsay> Motorsport3, yes, I need to increase the size
<Downsay> Motorsport3, I freed up 50gb from my windows HDD that is now unallocated
<Downsay> Motorsport3, but I can't figure out how to open that up for ubuntu to use
<prince_jammys> Downsay: is the ubuntu partition next to the unallocated one?
<Downsay> prince_jammys, yes, directly next to it, sda1 is windows, sda2 is linux, sda3 is unallocated
<Odd-rationale> Gary_inNYC: http://mathrick.org/software/purrr.html
<Gary_inNYC> sweet!  purrr is exactly what i was looking for.  thx odd-rationale!
<Motorsport3> Downsay: did you get an error message? when attempting to resize?
<Downsay> Motorsport3, nope, none
<LimCore> prince_jammys: ok, try searching for messages, give condition that subject contains "a"  and serch not in Inbox, but in all Local Folders
<LimCore> prince_jammys: what happens?
<Motorsport3> Downsay: did you right click your ubuntu partition, and choose resize?
<Downsay> Motorsport3, it said successful...and when I resized, I clicked on the sda2 (linux) and I clicked resize/move...from there I added 50gb to the Right of the current HDD
<Motorsport3> ok, and then you click apply to force changes
<Downsay> Motorsport3, I did that, and it came back and said completed successfully
<svat> can I get the values of all the displays currently running?
<icesword> !charset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about charset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Downsay> Motorsport3, yet when I look at it it still shows only 120mb free and then 50gb as unallocated
<carolus> hello to all
<icesword> Downsay, what is wrong
<macogw> icesword: wants to make ubuntu have more hdd space on a dual boot
<Downsay> icesword, I'm not sure, tried to repartition, I took 50gb from windows, successfully, it showed the size of the hd shrink
<carolus> new to ubuntu?
<carolus> I am
<carolus> just installed it about a week ago
<Grifte1> Kaneda15: I'm getting audio working only intermittently with my M-Audio Audiophile Delta 2496
<Downsay> icesword, when I tried to add it to linux, it said successful, but wouldn't update the hdd space allowed for Linux, just put it under Unallocated instead
<benny_> hi.. I'm really getting tired for youtube (I think it's flash) crashing firefox.  I didn't see anything on ubuntuforums.  Anyone know how to fix?
<icesword> Downsay, wait,you said add,how do you add
<Motorsport3> icesword: he's out of disk space on his ubuntu partition, deleted his windows partition, and wants to add the unallocated free space to his ubuntu parition, correct me if I'm wrong Downsay
<Downsay> Motorsport3, you're correct
<icesword> k
<carolus> flash in firefox = something to be desired
<icesword> i am afraid it is not easy,format that partition,when mount,where to mount
<Downsay> icesword, I clicked on my ubuntu HDD, clicked resize/move, and then in the box where it says Free MiB to Left and Free MiB to Right, I had 0 to left, and then I put 50000 to right
<raiderxx> Hi, Im having problems putting apps on my desktop. I drag them onto my desktop, but the dont go there. They disappear. Anyone know why?
<Motorsport3> Downsay: you can read over this article for some clarification, http://howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<icesword> Downsay, where to mount it
<Grifte1> did Kaneda15 leave?
<pen> Anyone know when will the bug of the empty cdrom drive be solved?
<Downsay> icesword, what do you mean where to mount it?  I don't really know what that means
<LimCore> prince_jammys: and?  exacly, it crashes while searching in Trash  for me
<icesword> Downsay, you know,after that partition is formatted,where should you mount it to
<prince_jammys___> Downsay sorry i got disconnected
<paul---> i have an external ip bound to a tap device i was really really hoping that it would measure the traffic - but it doesnt seem like the traffic is being registered on the tap device by the external ip address works
<Downsay> icesword, I don't know what mounting is really, nor do I know how to do it:(
<paul---> how can i solve this :/
<prince_jammys___> Downsay: i was saying you should be able to select your ubuntu partition, then "resize" and drag it so it takes over the unallocated space
<Motorsport3> icesword: he shouldn't need to mount anything, he just wants to resize his ubuntu part. he is using gparted livecd
<icesword> oh
<icesword> i see
<prince_jammys___> what is the ghost command i use to reclaim my nick?
<LimCore> prince_jammys___: but it crashes not always it seems
<LimCore> GHOST
<Flannel> prince_jammys___: /msg nickserv help ghost
<prince_jammys___> GHOST prince_jammys
<Downsay> prince_jammys, hrm, let me try that in a bit, I want to read this website really fast
<Flannel> prince_jammys___: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<jrgotti> damnit...I was hoping to catch Antkin on here...I need some entertainment
<Downsay> prince_jammys, I'll brb, going to try this again
<sizzle> where do i go for web scripts
<prince_jammys> Flannel: thanks
<josh1857> 2 questions... what does supported until 2009 mean and what is the most stable server release?
<Motorsport3> josh1857: supported until 2009 means supported until 2009, and 6.06.1
<credible> josh1857: dapper is currently the best choice for a server, and it's supported for 5 years on the server (but almost 2 have expired by now)
<icesword> josh1857, haha,you mean stable,the sole kernel is stable,then you compile new software makes it most stable
<Flannel> josh1857: dapper is.  Supported until 2011 (June of 2011)
<benny_> anyone here use opera?  it play any better with flash?
<josh1857> supported means?
<icesword> update
<credible> josh1857: security updates
<josh1857> it is retired after that?
<josh1857> ok
<Flannel> josh1857: package updates (bugs/security)
<josh1857> so after that you have to install a newer version?
<Flannel> josh1857: After that no more updates, yeah.  You can upgrade from one LTS to the next, however.  Hardy is coming out in April
<Flannel> Motorsport3: the .1 (and .2) point releases are really only for the isos, not the version itself
<Motorsport3> Flannel: didn't know that, thanks
<josh1857> that is still slightly confusing
<Flannel> josh1857: What are you confused about?
<macogw> Flannel: by what math? 2006+3=2009
<josh1857> the bugs/updates
<Flannel> macogw: server, 2006 + 5 = 2011
<Motorsport3> yep
<macogw> Flannel: ooo server
<Motorsport3> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Flannel> josh1857: Ubuntu has frozen version numbers for its software.  The "versions" of the software it shipped with will always be those (Firefox 1.5, for instance).
<icesword> josh1857, i say,you want stable,why not build a software from source
<Flannel> josh1857: The updates you recieve are bugfixes and security issues (which I suppose are also bugs), no new features, and no new versions
<macogw> Flannel: no i think it has ff2 now because 1.5 gets no security updates
<Motorsport3> macogw: I think it was just an example
<Flannel> macogw: no.  1.5 is getting backported updates, the ubuntu team is supporting it themselves.  2.0 is in -backports though
<rhineheart_m> how to prevent ubuntu to be accessible by IP? I want it to be accessed only with domain
<josh1857> forgive my ignorance i am a bsd user
<Motorsport3> bsd rox
<josh1857> we dont have "retired" versions
<josh1857> ;-)
<macogw> Flannel: really?
<credible> rhineheart_m: I'm not sure exactly what you're asking, but in general that's impossible
<Flannel> josh1857: A lot of linuxes dont
<Flannel> macogw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/firefox
<macogw> Flannel: weirditude
<josh1857> trying to wrap my mind around it
<pyrak> can i use ekiga to make calls through my phone line?
<pyrak> meaning, to other land lines?
<rhineheart_m> credible: I've seen a lot of sites that can't be accessed by numerical
<Flannel> josh1857: Basically once its unsupported, you need to upgrade/reinstall whatever.  It only happens because Ubuntu uses a time-based, frozen version, release methodology.  Instead of a rolling release one (like debian [stable|unstable])
<killown> does anyone know any utility to do overclock on celeron processors?
<ce_airmata> d
<magnetron> pyrak: yes, if you get an account at a SIP broker
<credible> rhineheart_m: the domain name is just resolved into an IP addres
<ce_airmata> ce_fz_yM
<credible> so even when you visit a website by domain, it's being fetched by its IP
<pyrak> magnetron, i can't just plug in my own phone line?
<benny_> rhineheart_m: probably some iptables hacks for that.. not that this is a helpful comment. :)
<josh1857> flannel: so that means i need upgrade or reinstall and setup the entire server?
<magnetron> pyrak: you could, but that would require special and uncommon hardware
<josh1857> every 3 years
<josh1857> or however long
<Flannel> josh1857: five years (on the server)
<josh1857> hmm
<Flannel> josh1857: yes, or you can just stop getting any udpates what so ever
<josh1857> ok
<Flannel> josh1857: It's not going to magically stop working, you just wont have any updates
<josh1857> I understand that it just seems odd for a production server
<PiousMinion> Anyone know how I can record a video of my screen including the compiz effects?
<Flannel> josh1857: Well, if you dont want to be on a treadmill, however long, Ubuntu may not be the right OS for you.  We're not going to lie to you
<Odd-rationale> PiousMinion: gtk-recordmydesktop will if you have a fast enough computer
<PiousMinion> Odd-rationale: and if I have an old ratty computer?
<Odd-rationale> PiousMinion: Otherwise the compiz efect will be kindof slow
<PiousMinion> hmm
<Odd-rationale> *and choppy
<bretton07> dose anybody know how to install/use the htc 6 tap
<curioususer> .
<josh1857> flannel: i appreciate that :) can you direct me to a ubuntu server based forum or chat room? I would like to chat with some people that run ubuntu on production servers
<curioususer> bretton07, I might, I've been playing with that
<curioususer> PM me?
<prince_jammys> josh1857: #ubuntu-server
<Flannel> josh1857: #ubuntu-server may be appropriate.  depending on the week, its either a support channel for server edition, or a server edition war room.
<raju> i am creating live cd based on ubuntu , it is not booting properly what may be the error
<bretton07> i'v installed it to my mogul but im not sure what to do next
<cens0red> I've always been after a "howto set up apache so you can start tinkering with php".
<curioususer> bretton07 I have the Titan from Alltel, there's a trick to it
<prince_jammys> raju: elaborate
<raiderxx> I am having trouble seeing my applications on my desktop. Can someone help?
<Flannel> !lamp | cens0red
<ubotu> cens0red: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<astheo> hi, is there a linux version of chikka?
<Codeninja> I got the same problem as raju, not sure what to do - doesn't run from boot and when it get it running the GUI doesn't load fully, only the background.... When considering I'm a linux nub is a pain
<Flannel> josh1857: I believe there's also a section dedicated to the server edition on ubuntu forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<curioususer> bretton07, if you copy the ROM to your root directory on a blank memory card under FAT32 you can press the combo keys (PWR+CAMERA on Titan) to load it
<bullgard4> macogw: Thank you very much for reminding me on 'bootchart'.
<cens0red> Flannel thanks. But that howto seems to be about how to set up a separate server. I only have one box.
<raiderxx> Can anyone help?
<TheCrazyBomb> Holy ass-crap, this is literally 500x the amount of people i've ever seen in an IRC chat
<macogw> bullgard4: np
<Flannel> cens0red: No, the link it gives tells you how to set it all up
<bullgard4> When I try to observe the file /var/log/bootchart/gutsy-20080305-1.png, mc will object: "Error. /tmp/mc-detlef/mcextelW3ce: 2: identify: not found."
<magnetron> !language | TheCrazyBomb
<ubotu> TheCrazyBomb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> cens0red: (on any arbitrary box)
<TheCrazyBomb> sorry
<macogw> bullgard4: huh? how do you try?
<macogw> bullgard4:  eog?
<Downsay> alright, I just got it to work
<cens0red> Flannel cheers. A bit confusing though, because the firstr para is telling me to install the server CD at boot up.
<bullgard4> macogw: What does 'eog' mean?
<Downsay> now that I have it working I would like to upgrade to gutsy
<TheCrazyBomb> Well, you all have a good day now, you hear?
<raju> prince_jammys, it is going upto mounting the filesystem then it says "Begin mounting the filesystem ..Done Alert doent exist Dropping to shell"
<Downsay> but there's no upgrade button up top
<Odd-rationale> bullgard4: Eye of gnome - image viewer
<macogw> bullgard4: eye of gnome
<Downsay> nvm, figured it out
<prince_jammys> Downsay: you were able to resize the partition?
<macogw> bullgard4: eog /var/log/bootchart/gutsy-20080305-1.png
<magnetron> TheCrazyBomb: "literally 500x"? that means the larges channel you were in had 2 users
<Downsay> prince_jammys, yes I was
<macogw> bullgard4: its the image viewer
<prince_jammys> Downsay: good
<xyblor> what's a terminal command to find the size of a directory?
<macogw> xyblor: du -csh dir/
<xyblor> oh thanks!
<macogw> xyblor: replace dir/ with whatever it is
<xyblor> macogw: never heard of du
<curioususer> bretton07, appears the Mogul is the phone I have, it's also called the Titan
<raju> prince_jammys, it is going upto mounting the filesystem then it says "Begin mounting the filesystem ..Done Alert doent exist Dropping to shell"
<Neeku> what's the command to see what those two ext3 partitions are for? (home, ...)
<curioususer> bretton07, the steps should be the same
<macogw> Neeku: huh?
<macogw> Neeku: /home is where your stuff goes
<prince_jammys> raju: ok, i don't know - but post the full question including that error message and someone might know
<raiderxx> Im having trouble seeing my desktop, and none of my desktop items are showing. Can someone help?
<prince_jammys> raju: post it to the whole channel
<raju> prince_jammys, how to do that
<Neeku> macogw: i want to resize my linux partitions using partition magic; there are 2 ext3 partitions and 1 swap; i don't know which of the ext3's should become larger, or both?
<prince_jammys> raju: just rewrite the question from the beginning, including the error message (but don't include my name)
<macogw> Neeku: depends exactly what you want to do
<prince_jammys> raju: all i can think of is to try the alternate CD, but maybe there's another way
<bullgard4> macogw:  eog /var/log/bootchart/gutsy-20080305-1.png works! Thank you for your help. -- Can you guess why mc cannot display this file? --  Is eog the recommended way to consider the bootchart output files?
<Lowke1> can someone help me with installing enemy territory? i keep getting this error
<Lowke1> Seems like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory was installed by another user.
<Lowke1> You have to install True Combat: Elite as the same user who did install Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory.
<macogw> bullgard4: i dont know what mc is
<prince_jammys> midnight commander, a file manager
<Neeku> macogw: i want to enlarge the space for my linux partitions and then install ubuntu on that
<bullgard4> macogw: mc is the Midnight commander.
<raju> prince_jammys, ok
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: eog is "eye of gnome", an image viewer
<macogw> bullgard4: because its not an image viewer
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: you can't view images with mc
<Lowke1> can someone help me with installing enemy territory? i keep getting this error: Seems like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory was installed by another user. You have to install True Combat: Elite as the same user who did install Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory.
<Lowke1> my usr/local/games is empty.. and i tried installing both Et and tc:e
<Flannel> cens0red: It recommends that because it's a simplest way to do it.  But adding it to an existing install is really simple as well
<Sonja> how do i get the best drivers for my video card? ATI Sapphire
<macogw> Neeku: ok....well the ext3's are both linux ones so whichever you wanna make bigger, go ahead
<Sonja> !sapphire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sapphire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cens0red> Flannel will follow the howto. Bout time I learned php.
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: hank
<Neeku> macogw: you mean i should make both of them bigger?
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: Thank you for helping.
<macogw> Neeku: it depends what you want to use each for
<Neeku> macogw: or something else...
<prince_jammys> raju: the alternate cd is another install cd
<macogw> Neeku: and how much each gets is totally up to you
<macogw> Neeku: id suggest a 10GB partition for / and then however much space you want to hold your stuff for /home
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Go to System --> Admin --> System monitor and go to the filesystem tab.
<bullgard4> macogw: I hear your guess. But I will further enquire. Because mc is such a universal tool that it would surprise me that it cannot handle .png files.
<raju> prince_jammys, no , i want to work out my live cd which is based on ubuntu
<Neeku> macogw: i'm an amateur linux user; but i want to have enough space when i'm using it. i had ubuntu installed on this hard; but now my system is 64bits and i'm going to install the 64bit ubuntu on the same partition, and i don't want to format them...
<macogw> bullgard4: it doesnt say image viewer when i read the info on it
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: It will tell the device (/dev/sdax), Where it is mounted (/) and what size it is.
<bullgard4> macogw: Ah! Thank you for commenting.
<macogw> Neeku: you have to format the partition where / goes
<jenni> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a new login manager using Art Manager but the install button is disabled can anyone please help
<Prez00> would there be any problem on installing ubuntu on SSD sata drive?  I am about to buy a LEnovo ThinkPad X300
<chipsa964> rich boy!
<Prez00> gutsy currently runs great on my x61
<Neeku> macogw: then can i resize it while installing? (getting some space from fat partition)
<macogw> Prez00: shouldnt be, just make sure you set "noatime" on your /etc/fstab so it doesnt write the disk too much.  SSD's have limited writes
<macogw> Neeku: yes
<Lowke1> can someone help me with installing enemy territory? i keep getting this error: Seems like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory was installed by another user. You have to install True Combat: Elite as the same user who did install Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory. my usr/local/games is empty.. and i tried installing both Et and tc:e
<macogw> Neeku: the manual partitioner can do it, i believe.  gparted's on the cd too
<Mighty_Penguin> gparted livecd ftw
<chipsa964> can anyone give me any suggestions on how i can get my internal mic to work?
<jenni> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a new login manager using Art Manager but the install button is disabled can anyone please help
<Prez00> macogw: great, thanks
<Sonja> how do i detect which video card I have? this is the lspci http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4468516
<Mighty_Penguin> jenni on gdebi?
<jenni> Whats gdebi
<Odd-rationale> Sonja: The VGA line
<Mighty_Penguin> gdebi is a program used to install .deb packages you usually find on the internet
<jenni> I just went to System > Preferences > Art Manager
<Odd-rationale> Sonja: lspci | grep VGA
<jenni> no the file is a tar ball
<Mighty_Penguin> ah, cant help, i never used it before
<jenni> from art.gnome.org
<Mighty_Penguin> oh, gnome-art you mean?
<jenni> yeah
<Mighty_Penguin> i actually installed that before not long ago
<Sonja> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 94c3
<Mighty_Penguin> hrm, so you want to install a new login? well
<jenni> yeah
<Mighty_Penguin> hold on a sec let me see something jenni
<jenni> ok
<whos2know> hello... I need some help if someone can help me... my Delgue isn't working right anymore and gives me a boost::filesystem::create_directory.  and when I download a torrent it will give me another error saying it can't create the file.... any help would be great thank you!!
<Sonja> right now it says i'm using vesa-compliant driver. is there not a better one?
<Mighty_Penguin> jenni did you download the file?
<jenni> yes
<Mighty_Penguin> jenni go to system > admin > login
<Mighty_Penguin> and go to local, hit install and select the file you downloaded
<bod_> shevy in #winehq says we suck
<Mighty_Penguin> should work :)
<bod_> apparently thy reckon the wine in ubuntu repo's initially is broken
<jenni> ok ill give it a try, thanks
<jenni> brb
<Mighty_Penguin> yep jenni np :)
<magnetron> Sonja: try this: System > Administration > Proprietary Drivers manager
<darkcrab> anyone got a clue what this means: GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.
<Odd-rationale> ok. I just did the "free the fish" thingy. Now how do I "kill the fish" :?
<sterfry1988> i am trying to run  a script through the terminal and it says permission denied, i tried running the script via sudo and it says it doesn't exist. any ideas?
<darkcrab> anyone know what this means: GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.
<sterfry1988> figured it out
<credible> darkcrab: that there's a bug in whatever app gave that error :)
<sterfry1988> it had to have "allow execution in the .sh file"
<sterfry1988> thanks
<darkcrab> can I fix it credible?
<credible> darkcrab: only if you know C and are familiar with the source of the app that had that error
<rencore_> how can i make java work in firefox?
<sterfry1988> here is a question, if i have 2 NIC cards in my computer one that receives internet and then other one runs to a switch, do i have to configure the other card?
<darkcrab> ah ok
<credible> Odd-rationale: afaik you have to killall gnome-panel :/
<sterfry1988> rencore: download the plugin
<darkcrab> do you think it is ok to continue to run the application credible?
<rencore_> sterfry1988, what is it call
<darkcrab> it doesnt seem to have any problems.
<sterfry1988> rencore: http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<Odd-rationale> credible: :( I'll just wiat itll i log out...
 * Odd-rationale is tired of this fish...
<ParanoyaM> has a question about linux os, i need to install asterisk not from root, imake all directories /var/asterisl /etc/asterisk but now asterisk setup is needed to install  files in /sbin  andi am actually afraid of change own rights at this folder? so question in that how to install from not root user files in folder /sbin
<Seveas> ParanoyaM, don't compile manually, use a package
<ParanoyaM> seveas not acceptible
<devron6> Evening everyone
<ParanoyaM> Seveas so there is some problem with manual installation?
<Seveas> ParanoyaM, yes, you seem not to know how to do it. That's why there are packages
<ParanoyaM> Seveas it is not a reason ) can you explain how to do this? or give link
<ParanoyaM> where i can read about it
<Seveas> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Neeku> macogw: how much space do you recommend?
<whos2know> anyone help??
<macogw> Neeku: 10GB for /
<Neeku> macogw: i'm confused; i don't know if i should move all 'my documents' from my fat partition to here and migrate totally or just leave them there, and ... :-/
<macogw> Neeku: you can read from FAT just fine
<macogw> and write
<devron6> whos2know: what is the problem
<macogw> doesnt matter much
<whos2know> well... when i start Deluge it comes up with the error boost::filesystem::create_directory and
<devron6> hmmm I do not think that I would be able to help you with that one sorry do not know what deluge is
<Neeku> macogw: i had problems with that... i couldn't edit my mp3 tags in any ways; i used nautilus and every other thing i could...
<whos2know> i am unable to download any new files.... when it starts to download it gives me this error
<Les_Caesars> I'm trying to install pidgin 2.4 from the source, and it says I don't have Glib2.0 developer files installed. Even though I think I do. Why is "configure" really complaining?
<Neeku> so you say 10gb for each ext?
<devron6> who2know: actually are u running it as a super user
<J-_laptop> is sftp:// ssh?
<macogw> Neeku: for the root partition (aka / )
<gitpik> hi all! I'm having trouble with a few avi files on VLC. They work fine in Mplayer, but in VLC the colors are misaligned so that there is a green bar across the top of the screen.
<macogw> Neeku: if youre having a separate /home partition for easy reinstalls (thats what i do)
<Seveas> J-_laptop, it uses ssh as transport
<whos2know> well... i can't get the other error to come up .... but... it's a simular problem.... that it can't write...
<whos2know> i've tried to fix the permissions... but... that didn't work...
<gitpik> I've installed a bunch of different codecs but nothing seems to work :(
<J-_laptop> Seveas: thank you sir! @lart Seveas for being cool. =P
<whos2know> i still downloads the ones that it was downloading before... but... don't download any new torrents.. :\
<devron6> who2knowsss: i do not know then
<Neeku> macogw: and what about the swap? my ram is 1gb now; shall i keep it with 1gb size, or make it 2gb?
<whos2know> torrent paused: disk write error, open failed: '/home No such file or directory
<J-_laptop> Seveas: does that mean, I can still use ssh keys with that protocol to secure the connection?
<macogw> Neeku: if you make it 2GB you can use hibernate even when more than 1GB is in use
<whos2know> this is the other error code I recieve.. :\
<Seveas> J-_laptop, correct
<nanobug> can someone possibly help me out
<macogw> Neeku: if you dont use hibernate or suspend...no need to have 2GB
<J-_laptop> Seveas: thanks
<nanobug> i have been trying for over an hour now to get  ubuntu to allow me to use a higher screen resolution
<nanobug> i have manually edited my xorg.conf and added a custom modeline using a generator and the specs for my monitor from the manual
<whos2know> any ideas?
<nanobug> i have removed all other modelines from xorg.conf except for 1920x1440
<nanobug> but it still boots up in 1600x1200
<gitpik> including the medibuntu codecs and it's still messed up. It's only some avi too not all.
<Neeku> now that i'm deleting these partitions are they being deleted right now, or they'll be deleted after a restart?
<Flannel> Neeku: They're being deleted right now (or assuming you've actually committed the changes)
<nanobug> is there some sort of display mode autodetection in gutsy?
<nanobug> because im not  understanding how it continues to work with 1600x1200 when I have removed all references to 1600x1200 in xorg.conf
<nanobug> i would at least understand if x refused to start or the screen was scramble
<nanobug> but its like my changes in xorg.conf have no effect whatsoever
<gitpik> anyone have any ideas?
<Neeku> how can i merge two fat32 partitions?
<ParanoyaM> Seveas
<ParanoyaM> i read manual, there is written that i need to run make install from sudo
<ParanoyaM> but i use asp linux, and there is no sudo
<cjae> I have a seagate freeagent usb/esata external hdd and it keeps disappearing from all menus and desktop icons and even when it shows it will not miunt. Can I probe the usb connection or something
<ParanoyaM> there is su, but i need to install asterisk from users asterisk
<cjae> *mount
<Seveas> ParanoyaM, asp linux?
<Seveas> this is an ubuntu support channel, if you don't use ubuntu, don't expect help
<ParanoyaM> Seveas yes
<ParanoyaM> Seveas ok then is there any asp linux channel?
<Neeku> how can i merge two fat partitions?
<Seveas> no idea
<ParanoyaM> Seveas thanks
<macogw> ParanoyaM: you could install sudo
<Seveas> macogw, if 'asp linux' has that
<Pendeta> Is there a way to prevent users from playing internet games?
<Flannel> Pendeta: Take away their internet
<macogw> Seveas: er....oh yeah....well, s/he could compile it
<ptc1311> HI
<Seveas> macogw, :)
<Neeku> any ideas?
<macogw> Seveas: and then use it to finish compiling asterisk.... yay, yak shaving!
<Pendeta> Flannel, is there any other way (besides shooting them)?
<prince_jammys> hang them
<Seveas> Pendeta, don't install flash or java
<prince_jammys> there you go
<macogw> Pendeta: block the websites that have games
<Flannel> Pendeta: Considering the internet has games over HTTP, no, not really.  You could try and do the filter thing, but its unlikely to work, and has lots of false positives, and stuff.
<yigal> has anyone here used gnome-do - what an awesome program
<mandrig> Hi
<yigal> mandrig: hello
<gitpik> should i ask again?
<Odd-rationale> yigal: I use it!
<mandrig> So I just installed Ubuntu, for I think the 3rd time.
<yigal> Odd-rationale: Isn't it cool, I have beagle and the two together are really neat
<yigal> together
<darkcrab> does anyone know how to update ubuntu's clamav to the current version?
<mandrig> And I need some help, could someone help me?
<Odd-rationale> mandrig: Don't worry. Ive done that too
<Neeku> can't i merge two partitions using ubuntu partitioner?
<yigal> darkcrab: use "#freshclam"
<yigal> darkcrab: sudo freshclam
<darkcrab> no, I dont mean the virus definitions, I mean the actual program.
<Odd-rationale> yigal: Have you figured out hot make it not so transparent when using compiz. I can hardly read anything
<Odd-rationale> * not so transparent
<yigal> Odd-rationale: I am using metacity with compositing, basically transparent terminals and a few other things but not full blown compiz
<yigal> Odd-rationale: it's much less resource intensive and does what I want it to
<arooni> top seems to be a poor way of seeing where my memory is allocated; is there a better way?
<Odd-rationale> yigal: ok. I use metacity for every day computing. Compiz for show off ;) I would like to gnome-do to my demo, but it comes up so transperent
<Seveas> arooni, a microscope
<arooni> Seveas, i have 324MB used of 360 and i cant see the MB allocation for the top processes (mongrel_rails) for instance
<armedking> Hey all, Last couple of days i had trouble with 2D rendering in Ubuntu (Bringing CPU to 100% when drawing 2D incl Metacity) what i did is test my card on a windows box (Nvidia 8600GTS) with Windows Nvidia Drivers and tested my card on all aspects saying all works ok. Can i assume now that it's a Software problem? Because i want to figure out now what's Causing the problem.
<BobSapp> how do i install lmsensors so i can sense my cpu temperature?
<plux> BobSapp: apt-get install lmsensors
<jetscreamer> then run sensors-detect
<AntiUSA> what is the best package to install for playing WMV? for XVID?
<BobSapp> thanks
<jetscreamer> armedking: with windows nvidia drivers?
<BobSapp> thankyou plux
<armedking> jetscreamer, yes and i ran the Windows Diagnostics on the card all night.
<jetscreamer> armedking: try glxinfo | grep vendor
<jetscreamer> mplayer or anything
<armedking> jetscreamer, i just wanted to make sure it's not my card so i can work on the problem at hand
<magnetron> !codec | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jetscreamer> armedking: try glxinfo | grep vendor  and see if they all say nvidia
<armedking> jetscreamer, Yes they do ;-) driver is installed correct. 3D rendering works like a charm but 2D is a pain.
<VioletCrime> Heyas everybody! I'm essentially brand-spankin new to linux as a whole. I'm completely lost as to where to start. I keep trying to find a glossary for things like GNOME and other linux-specific lingo so I can start to make sense of it all, but keep coming up empty. Anyone have some links they can toss a newbies way?
<armedking> jetscreamer. What i was thinking it had to do something with Mesa (responsible for 2D drawing) lookt more like my box makes Xorg responsible for 2D and not my card
<jetscreamer> armedking: is that the ubuntu driver or the nvidia driver
<jetscreamer> ubuntu restricted i mean
<gambakufu> I'm trying to install libapache-mod-ssl, but I'm getting an error telling me that the package is either missin, obsolete or only available from another source. how do I find out which of those is the actual case?
<jetscreamer> vs nvidia-installer
<armedking> jetscreamer, I tryed the driver from Nvidia site, Resticted Manager, and the Open NV driver all with the same result
<jetscreamer> !new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AntiUSA> when I try to play WMV all I get it a bunch of Pink and green garble
<f0rmat> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AntiUSA> !wmv
<f0rmat> !wmv
<magnetron> AntiUSA: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<AntiUSA> yes
<magnetron> AntiUSA: did you try opening the video in VLC?
<AntiUSA> thing simply looked bad before I installed ubuntu-restrcted-extras
<AntiUSA> VLC?
<AntiUSA> hmmm
<AntiUSA> lemme try that
<prince_jammys> VioletCrime: check this: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/10/27/what-is-a-linux-distribution.html#useful-jargon
<magnetron> AntiUSA: just install it with add/remove
<magnetron> !enter | AntiUSA
<ubotu> AntiUSA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AntiUSA> haha, ok
<jetscreamer> mplayer
<jetscreamer> xine-ui is good
<Pendeta> Flannel, Seveas, and macogw, thanks!
<jetscreamer> apt-get install xine-ui
<armedking> jetscreamer, I'm now on my way of testing with Hardy Alpha 6 to c if that fixes it. Cause it may be because of tha latest kernel Upgrade.
<jetscreamer> you might just need some codecs though
<jetscreamer> armedking: i have no idea, but did you ask in #nvidia ?
<gambakufu> how do I change my apt-get sources list?
<jetscreamer> edit it
<jetscreamer> /etc/apt/sources.list
<armedking> jetscreamer, yes they are cleuless as well. But thanks for the chat m8. I'll prob get it fixed somehow. been using Linux for 1.5 years now not planning on giving it up ;-)
<AntiUSA> VLC gives me the pink and green crap as well
<gambakufu> jetscreamer: where can I find a full list of mirrors?
<jetscreamer> i don't personally like vlc but that's just me
<jetscreamer> !mirrors
<magnetron> AntiUSA: does any video files work?
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<prince_jammys> gambakufu: you can change it from the GUI from System->Admin->Software Sources
<jetscreamer> armedking: just compile a kernel if you think it might be that
<VioletCrime> Prince_jammys: Many thanks. This should keep me occupied a good while.
<gambakufu> thanks.
<AntiUSA> interesting, none of my videos work after installing ubuntu-restricted extras
<prince_jammys> VioletCrime: yeah that looks like a good summary. other guides can be quite long
<d0lph1nK1ng> nvidia driver is crummy on gutsy
<AntiUSA> I had installed GStreamer before installing ubuntu-restrcted-extras.... could that be it.
<AntiUSA> ?
<magnetron> AntiUSA: are you using compiz with an intel video card?
<jetscreamer> i never liked gstreamer if that helps, but no idea
<magnetron> AntiUSA: those codecs is not the problem, trust me
<AntiUSA> i have no clue what compiz is. I have an Nvidia Geforce 7600 Go
<magnetron> AntiUSA: "desktop effects"
<AntiUSA> videos were working before installing that package
<AntiUSA> ahhh, desktop effects, yes, those are turned on
<magnetron> AntiUSA: not all cards have full functionality when desktop effects are enabled
<AntiUSA> I turn them off and I get the same crap
<VioletCrime> prince_jammys: So I've noticed- unfortunately, I'm the type that just dives right in and to heck with the manuals; a trait that's biting me in the bum this time.
<prince_jammys> VioletCrime: that site gives a good summary of terms like "distribution" "X Server" and so on
<AntiUSA> ideas anyone?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: you can't play wmvs,right?
<gambakufu> I changed my apt-get source to Main, but I still can't install libapache-mod-ssl. any ideas?
<AntiUSA> can't play ANY videos after installing that package
<AntiUSA> all videos worked before... WMV just looked really ugly and blocky
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: no mpeg, nothing?
<prince_jammys> !info libapache-mod-ssl
<AntiUSA> all I have on hand is xvid and WMV... neither work
<ubotu> Package libapache-mod-ssl does not exist in gutsy
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: You should have an example ogg in ~/Examples
<gambakufu> that... sucks.
<AntiUSA> ogg is audio isn't it?
<magnetron> AntiUSA: ogg video
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: There is ogg vorbis and ogg theora
<magnetron> AntiUSA: ogg can be anything. you can put XVID video in ogg files
<AntiUSA> that OGG video doesn't work either
<jetscreamer> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-2build1 (gutsy), package size 1514 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<jetscreamer> then run xine-check
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: The ExperenceUbuntu.ogg ?
<prince_jammys> gambakufu: enable universe
<AntiUSA> yep, it doesn't work. it shows a bunch of blue and green blocks
<prince_jammys> gambakufu: what ubuntu do you have?  gutsy/feisty, etc
<gambakufu> 7.10
<bazhang> chipsa964: best to do it in channel; also please ask before pm'ing thanks ;]
<prince_jammys> it seems that that package is for dapper/edgy/feisty
<prince_jammys> gambakufu: ^
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> how would i lossless scale an png image?
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<gambakufu> prince_jammys: yeah, sec, I'm trying to figure out what enable universe means :)
<prince_jammys> gambakufu: enable the universe repository. (but i don't think that'll work(
<prince_jammys> gambakufu: the only gutsy package i'm seeing with "libapache" and "ssl" is this::  libapache2-mod-log-sql-ssl - Use SQL to store/write your apache queries logs - SSL extension
<wizard> can someone tell me now to make my ubunto machine stop opening a maintinance terminal on bootup over a stupid failed fsck?
<AntiUSA> so uhm... what do I do?
<gambakufu> ah... too bad.
<sterfry1988> anyone here good at routing in TCP/IP
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: I have no idea. Maybe it is your graphics card
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: hit me with as many google keywords as you can. that's how i dealt with all your other problems :)
<AntiUSA> dude, the videos workerd just fine before I installed that package
<AntiUSA> LOL
<wizard> anyone?
<magnetron> AntiUSA: that's impossible. the gstreamer packages are needed to be able to see anything at all. ubuntu-restricted-extras just makes sure to install all gstreamer packages needed
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: ok so what we got is that you could play movies UNTIL you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, right?
<AntiUSA> I installed gstreamer by itself before installing that package. and yes, they videos played just fine. I've been watching movies for a month on this set up
<Flynsarmy> When i plug my screen into my laptop and press function+screen nothing happens. Anyone have any ideas?
<AntiUSA> yep prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: do we have any kind of error message?
<AntiUSA> no
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: try running the movie player from a terminal
<^lam64^> my 32gb thumbdrive is not detecting, first it became 2gb accessible, now ....
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: copy a wmv file to your home directory. then open a terminal and do::  totem mymovie.wmv
<jetscreamer> Flynsarmy: you don't have the thinkpad keys module or program loaded?
<AntiUSA> does the same thing from terminal
<vegananarchist> i have a USB Flash drive that has just decided to revoke my rw privilges, how can i restore them
<Flynsarmy> jetscreamer: I don't think so? i just have firefox pidgin and a terminal window open
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: no errors
<Ubuntu-Noob> hi all
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: did you do it with the file name of the wmv movie?
<AntiUSA> ahhh
<AntiUSA> there is an error!
<AntiUSA> sh: jackd: not found
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: heres where google comes in (or install jackd)
<jetscreamer> Flynsarmy: is it a thinkpad? if so there is a package, or a kernel module to enable the function keys.. i forget the name, apt-cache works iirc
<prince_jammys> !info jackd
<ubotu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.103.0-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 93 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Pendeta> What is the best way to track time for programs used and web sites visited by each user?
<Flynsarmy> jetscreamer: Function keys are enabled. i can use function+up ro down to change screen brightness
<jetscreamer> ah ok nm
<Ubuntu-Noob> was wondering if someone could help me with a prob - basically, fresh install of linux, all the updates done, but whenever I try to play a vid from the net (a stream) its very jerky, you notice it loads with larger vids. With smaller vids it aint that noticeable. ANyone help me? Plz
<J-a-k-e> does anyone know why sound in ubuntu isn't 1/2 the quality compared to windows? sound card is a creative xtreme audio running alsa
<jetscreamer> increase the cache maybe, Ubuntu-Noob
<magnetron> Pendeta: hold on, i need to call and ask George Orwell
<AntiUSA> jackd has to do with audio though... and installing it changed nothing
<jetscreamer> !snort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vegananarchist>  i have a USB Flash drive that has just decided to revoke my rw privilges, how can i restore them
<Ubuntu-Noob> how do i go about doing that jetscreamer ?
<Flynsarmy> vegananarchist: Use chmod
<jetscreamer> AntiUSA: you have to start jack, it doesn't run by default, iirc
<vegananarchist> what 3 digits do i use
<vegananarchist> 777?
<Pendeta> magnetron, this is so I can keep my chlidren busy doing their school work, instead of playing games.
<Flynsarmy> vegananarchist: that's what i generally do
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: yes, but now we have the valuable keywords
<jetscreamer> Ubuntu-Noob: you usualy go into the player's setup/config thing
<macogw> Pendeta: dansguardian?
<AntiUSA> well terminal no longer gives the error after I installed jack... but the video still in not visible
<macogw> Pendeta: its a web content filter....you can keep the games and porn both out with one program, i think
<AntiUSA> i think that error is totally unrelated prince
<red_one> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58707/
<red_one> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'normalize_encoding'
<red_one> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<red_one>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<red_one> help!
<vegananarchist> flynsarmy: how do i use the chmod
<Flynsarmy> vegananarchist: chmod 777 <file>
<Pendeta> macogw, thanks! I'm checking out dasGuardian now.
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: in a terminal. do:  jackd -d alsa         and while the terminal is open, try to play your movie
<Ubuntu-Noob> i think it may be a refresh rate prob
<vegananarchist> i tried that and it's still giving me the error that it is a read only disk
<Ubuntu-Noob> does anyone know how i can force a refresh rate?
<Ubuntu-Noob> its not listed when i go to screen/res
<AntiUSA> video still does not play... and now the audio is choppier than a sushi bar
<Ubuntu-Noob> i know my monitor can support up to 75hz but 50 hz is the only option listed
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: check the very last post in this forum:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599939&page=2
<vegananarchist> how can i CHMOD the whole USB Drive
<Roshan> can anyone tell me how to copy/paste text from the gui to the terminal?
<AntiUSA> for the record, this is NOT my problem, the audio is playing fine
<macogw> Roshan: right click and hit paste
<macogw> Roshan: or use ctrl+shift+v to paste
<prince_jammys> Roshan: middle click
<vegananarchist> click both right and left click buttons
<macogw> Roshan: or highlight to copy and middle/both click to paste
<macogw> lots of options
<jetscreamer> depends, but most of those methods for pasting work
<jetscreamer> middle click seems to be more universal
<jetscreamer> highlight what you want to paste and then middle click where you want it
<Roshan> I mean, I know how to copy text from here, I just cant paste it back when in my ctrl alt f1 window
<jetscreamer> ahh
<jetscreamer> you need gpm maybe, or screen, or both, if it's even doable
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: that may be, but since you're stuck... check if that forum thread is relevant to your problem
<Roshan> what is gpm?
<macogw> Roshan: lets you use mouse in the tty
<jetscreamer> mouse for console
<AntiUSA> i know, I'm looking at it
<Roshan> I see, would you be so kinda s to tell me how I can get it?
<Roshan> Im  really very new to linux
<macogw> umm....magic?
<vegananarchist> My USB stick is still stuck in read only mode, can someone help
<jetscreamer> mount it rw
<macogw> its magic that ive seen in fedora and been confused by so i never hunted down on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Roshan: you can install it::  sudo apt-get install gpm
<red_one> help, i get a python error whenever i try to use apt!
<prince_jammys> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<AntiUSA> yeah, this really doesn't help prince :(
<prince_jammys> ok
<vegananarchist> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -rw
<vegananarchist> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vegananarchist> sudo mount /dev/sda1 -rw
<vegananarchist> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Flynsarmy> where is xorg.conf located again?
<Roshan> ah.. Im updating my software so i guess I will have to wait till that finishes before I install gpm
<Odd-rationale> Flynsarmy: /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Odd-rationale> *f
<icesword> k
<Parsec300> vegananarchist: I think you need to create a mount-point first. And is an USB-stick recognized as sda?
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: check this one:: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21520
<icesword> ls sd*
<vegananarchist> that where is usally goes automaticly
<icesword> ls /dev/sd*
<Flynsarmy> Odd-rationale: thanks. If i change screen resolution or graphics card (which usually completely breaks xorg), will i be able to just copy a backup and replace xorg.conf with it and everythign will be back to normal?
<gary4gar> Please help :tomboy not launching, http://pastebin.com/m27aea3de
<Odd-rationale> Flynsarmy: Yes.
<Flynsarmy> Odd-rationale: eg i back up xorg, change screen resolutions and if i can't get htem back to how they're supposed to be replace the new xorg with the backup and reboot. will that fix it back up?
<Flynsarmy> Odd-rationale: Thanks mate
<Odd-rationale> Flynsarmy: e.g sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<Parsec300> vegananarchist: you should create a dir in /mnt like usb or something mkdir /mnt/usb. Then mount -rw/dev/sda1 /mnt/usb. I think.
<gary4gar> Please help :tomboy not launching, http://pastebin.com/m27aea3de
<Parsec300> vegananarchist: with a space after -rw
<Odd-rationale> Flynsarmy: To go back: sudo mv xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<bod_> !repeat | gary4gar
<ubotu> gary4gar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alanbshepard70> how can I delete something from my trash folder that is locked and read only? I tried using rm -R /.trash but it says cannot remove read only file.
<Odd-rationale> alanbshepard70: Try with sudo
<macogw> alanbshepard70: sudo
<Flynsarmy> Odd-rationale: If i reboot it won't try to overwrite my new xorg with the settings currently being used by teh OS? (the dodgy ones)
<macogw> alanbshepard70: be careful
<macogw> alanbshepard70: gun is loaded
<bod_> alanbshepard70, sudo chmod 777 ~/.trash/name_of_file       then delete it if nothing else works
<alanbshepard70> Odd-rationale: I am using sudo when I issue that command
<Odd-rationale> Flynsarmy: no. it won't
<alanbshepard70> macogw: Thanks for the warnings, I know how dangerous rm can be. :-o
<Odd-rationale> Flynsarmy: No need to reboot actually. Just restart X: ctrl+alt+BkSp
<vegananarchist> when i plug the USB stick in, it automaticly goes to sda1, and i used to be fine but now for some reason is now read only
<mandrig> Can anyone running Ubuntu msg me their sources list, /ect/apt/sources.list
<mandrig> ?
<bod_> alanbshepard70, if its the only thing you have in trash you could use sudo rm -rf ~/Trash/*   quite safely
<magnetron> !sources | mandrig
<alanbshepard70> bod_: ok, I'll try that.
<ubotu> mandrig: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mandrig> awesome, thank you
<AntiUSA> *sigh*
<AntiUSA> not helpful at all
<bod_> mandrig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58708/
<magnetron> !msg ubotu sourceomatic
<bazhang> no more source-o-matic magnetron
<bod_> bazhang, im off to school, il cya later m8
<bazhang> cya bod_ ;]
<Parsec300> vegananarchist: Could it be a user/permissions problem? Or perhaps you changed the filesystem?
<Ergo^> morning
<alanbshepard70> Ok I tried sudo chmod 777 ~.Trash and just using sudo rm ~/.Trash/* and neither helped I still get the read only file message.
<vegananarchist> i don't know
<red_one> help, i get a python error whenever i try to use apt!
<vegananarchist> i'm getting very tired at this point
<AntiUSA> i'm still stuck guys :(
<Ergo^> is it possible to do something like that : i do a fresh install with separate /home
<AntiUSA> should I just try to reboot?
<Ergo^> and then i get another hdd
<prince_jammys> alanbshepard70: sudo chmod 777 ~/.Trash/nameoffile
<macogw> Ergo^: yes thts the easiest way to do reinstalls is if you have a separate /home
<Ergo^> i move the whole ~users dirs to another partition on second drive
<Ergo^> and mount that as new /home ?
<alanbshepard70> prince_jammys: I tried that and the command worked/went through but the issue persists
<macogw> sure
<Ergo^> macogw : - there wont be any issues with permissions etc ?
<Roshan> could anyone tell me how to install wine?
<bazhang> AntiUSA: what is the issue
<bazhang> Roshan: sudo apt-get install wine
<prince_jammys> alanbshepard70: can you paste:  ls -l ~/.Trash/nameoffile
<Roshan> thanks
<Ergo^> Roshan :  i think the best way is go to wines site and import their repository - you will get latest version
<icesword> build from source
<AntiUSA> bazhang, formerly, I had installed gstreamer and my WMV videos were really playing poor quality, so I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras thinking that might help... after installing that, all video about with blue and green block crapy and the video can't be seen at all...
<bazhang> AntiUSA: what video card and how were drivers installed
<gary4gar> Please help :tomboy not launching, http://pastebin.com/m27aea3de
<AntiUSA> Nvidia 7600 Go... and they were installed with the restricted driver manager
<vegananarchist> how do i edit fstab
<bazhang> gary4gar: try launching from the terminal and report the errors here
<cableroy> hi, i have ati card, dvi and 2 vga screens, when i start gdm i have 2 screens, when i login with my user i get a cloned screen, so it has to be user related, how can i fix this?
<gary4gar> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/m27aea3de
<Parsec300> vegananarchist: Perhaps a stupid question, but does that usb stick have a physical write protection switch on it?
<cableroy> ati card with dvi, sorry
<bazhang> AntiUSA: what about win32codecs? got em installed?
<bazhang> gary4gar thanks looking now
<AntiUSA> no i don't
<AntiUSA> how do I install that?
<AntiUSA> it's a package?
<alanbshepard70> prince_jammys: I think it's working this time, I forgot to make chmod recursive and I have a ton of files in the trash. When chmod is done I'll see what rm does.
<icesword> gary4gar, exe file?
<prince_jammys> alanbshepard70: that's what i was getting at, yeah. hopefully that works
<AntiUSA> I don't see that package in Synaptic
<gary4gar> icesword, exe?
<bazhang> gary4gar heh what is an exe doing in there
<icesword> gary4gar, tomboy.exe?
<gary4gar> bazhang, no idea man, i just typed "tomboy" in terminal
<alanbshepard70> prince_Jammys: and everyone else, thanks for the help, hopefully this does the trick.
<bazhang> AntiUSA: go to www.medibuntu.org and follow the instructions there
<gary4gar> icesword, , no idea man, i just typed "tomboy" in terminal
<prince_jammys> alanbshepard70: after you're done change the perms of .Trash back, since i think now they are 777 (should be 700)
<bazhang> gary4gar: how did the exe get in your computer?
<prince_jammys> alanbshepard70: not the contents, the dir itself
<alanbshepard70> prince_jammys: ok.
<gary4gar> bazhang, if i had a answer, then i would asked you :p
<bazhang> gary4gar well someone put them on there and it was not ubuntu, QED you must have installed it
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: apparently tomboy.exe is common, i was searching google
<josh13> I'm connecting to my apache https server. I have a .htaccess with AuthType Basic. When I enter my login/pass, would it be sent clearly or it's encrypted via the ssl connection made on the WAN ?
<gary4gar> bazhang, prince_jammys : now what do i do?
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: in the meantime, google /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: i had just started looking at that
<bazhang> gary4gar not really sure; what other stuff have you installed with exe suffixes?
<Ubuntu-Noob> plz some1 help me, I need to up my refresh rate on my monitor
<Ubuntu-Noob> 50 hz is the only setting listed
<AntiUSA> ok, installing win32codecs... we'll see if this helps. but for the record bazhang... it's not just the WMV files that wouldn't play after installing that package... it's ALL of my videos. nothing, no matter what format will play
<magnetron> !fixres | Ubuntu-Noob
<Ubuntu-Noob> driving me mad :|
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: apparently has to do with some package called "mono"
<bazhang> gary4gar you using mono?
<ubotu> Ubuntu-Noob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<credible> Ubuntu-Noob: it's not really 50Hz
<credible> Ubuntu-Noob: the nvidia driver just misreports it (intentionally)
<gary4gar> prince_jammys, bazhang BINGO!
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: error message + google = success
<Ubuntu-Noob> that right credible?
<Ubuntu-Noob> how can i set it to 75hz
<Ubuntu-Noob> ?
<Roshan> :)
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: don't forget :)
<credible> Ubuntu-Noob: it's already set to the proper refresh rate, see nvidia-settings
<Kalamansi> hello which is more powerful bash , zsh or sh shell?
<Ubuntu-Noob> k, seems flickery tho, specially when im viewing vids online
<bazhang> more like #ubuntu-offtopic + admin = success ;]
<gary4gar> prince_jammys, bazhang now what to do?
<paul---> i have an external ip bound to a tap device i was really really hoping that it would measure the traffic - but it doesnt seem like the traffic is being registered on the tap device by the external ip address works
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: google ::  ubuntu gutsy mono
<paul---> im guessing this could be to do with ip/route?
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: ubuntu gutsy mono tomboy
<bazhang> dont know much about mono gary4gar
<AntiUSA> bazhang, win32codecs did not help
<paul---> please help! :<
<AntiUSA> all videos still will not play
<MrMist> Hey everyony
<AntiUSA> i will try to reboot...
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50395
<MrMist> -y+e ;)
<gary4gar> prince_jammys, bazhang thanks
<bazhang> AntiUSA: please pastebin xorg.cong and sources.list
<bazhang> err conf
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: there seems to be a solution in that thread
<kooot> channels
<hischild> bazhang, you seen my reply last night? :P it's fixed ... i can use both cores <3
<prince_jammys> i make the .cong typo all the time
<prince_jammys> every time
<bazhang> hischild: all right! what did you do for future reference?
<bazhang> prince_jammys: haha thanks ;]
<prince_jammys> every single time
<gary4gar> prince_jammys, bazhang if i remove mono, things would be fine?
<prince_jammys> gary4gar: check the solution in the link up there
<Ubuntu-Noob> thanx credible
<Ubuntu-Noob> worked :D
<hischild> bazhang, well apparently i screwed my settings over ... since just disabling/enabling cool n quiet didnt do it ... so i reverted my motherboard to factory defaults and then only enabled the option to have the fan speed controlled by cpu temp (btw, that's not cool n quiet, it's somewhere in hardware monitor) which did the trick, along with acpi=off
<bazhang> hischild: awesome; well done!
<hischild> bazhang, and now on to a record in uptime on a desktop :P
<bazhang> hehe
<Ubuntu-Noob> how can i fix choppy online videos?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ive read m player is known for playing vids online a bit choppy?
<Darkness89> where can i find .rmod source of software?
<Ubuntu-Noob> anyone help plz?
<mohi> hi all
<mandrig> hi mohi
<eagle83> guten morgen
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: like where for example
<mohi> I wanna install nfs-common but all ways I get this :
<mohi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5390/
<Ubuntu-Noob> youtube for example
<Ubuntu-Noob> specially if i go full screen
<mohi> hi mandrig :)
<Ubuntu-Noob> my young lad goes on game trailers and tries to play the vids in HD but its just to choppy
<Ubuntu-Noob> video play back from DVDs and Video clips on the HD run fine
<eagle83> bin ganz neu hier, daher mal ein Hallo an alle in die Runde
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: what video card and how were drivers installed
<Ubuntu-Noob> ne ideas?
<bazhang> eagle83: german?
<Ubuntu-Noob> 6600 GT 256MB and Got the nvidia driver
<osfameron> !de | eagle83
<ubotu> eagle83: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagle83> @bazhang: yes, I'm german
<bazhang> eagle83: type /j #ubuntu-de :}
<eagle83> @ubotu: thanks :-)
<Ubuntu-Noob> any ideas bazhang?
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: right but how were the drivers installed
<bauke> hi all. What ubuntu tool(s) do you use to download an entire website, including published files?
<Ubuntu-Noob> just did the add/remove restricted drivers
<mohi> no one knows what should I do? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5390/
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: got a link to the game trailers? I will check thanks
<AntiUSA> rebooting fixed the problem!
<bauke> mohi: i don know for sure but it looks like you should reinstall Perl first
<AntiUSA> thanks everyone for your help
<bazhang> your welcome
<windvogel> Moin Moin
<Ubuntu-Noob> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/31608.html?type=flv
<Ubuntu-Noob> try that bazhang mate
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: very good
<eagle83> perhaps someone could help me
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: thanks let me check
<Roshan> is envy a good idea to install drivers for my nvidia 8600gts?
<bauke> eagle83: tell us
<prince_jammys> Roshan: avoid envy
<eagle83> I've a problem, to compile a new kernel
<prince_jammys> !envy | Roshan
<ubotu> Roshan: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<eagle83> i downloaded a new kernel from kernel.org, patched it whitch xenomai (realtime for linux)
<AntiUSA> ahhhh, and when I re-enabled the graphics setting it went back
<Roshan> what does !envy | Roshan do?
<AntiUSA> so the problem is the graphics drivers....
<eagle83> everything went ok
<alanbshepard70> ok chmod 777 and rm didn't work. some background info, I followed this guide http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2 to remaster a livecd and it left me with the livecd dir the cd was created in that I now can't delete.
<eagle83> now, when I want to "make menuconfig" I get this message :root@ubuntu-laptop:/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.12-xenomai# make menuconfig
<prince_jammys> Roshan: tells the bot to direct its message to you.  the messages are called "factoids" and they're invoked with !keyword
<eagle83> scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
<eagle83> init/Kconfig:724: can't open file "arch/i386/xenomai/Kconfig"
<eagle83> make[1]: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 1
<eagle83> make: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 2
<FloodBot2> eagle83: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roshan> good to know prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> Roshan: if you want to explore the bot, type:  /msg ubotu     and then you can try different keywords
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: hmm; crystal clear here and I have a similar card (7300 256MB), seems to be a flash issue rather than video card issue--have you tried installing the nonfree flash plugin again?
<eagle83> but i can't find something about kconfig
<Ubuntu-Noob> ill try again mate
<Roshan> I did try to install my 8600gts last time without anvy. it was an utter failure. hopefully this time it will work
<Ubuntu-Noob> its very annoying tho :)
<Roshan> envy*
<bauke> mohi: did you try to make that file (and leave it empty)
<prince_jammys> Roshan: one problem with envy is when you update to a new version of ubuntu, it can break everything
<bazhang> eagle83 you trying to compile kconfig? or what is the issue? apt-cache search should show it in the repos
<bauke> mohi: by the way: try to use pastebin for all output. This keeps the channel clean :-)
<Roshan> prince: yeah I just found that out
<prince_jammys> Roshan: and noone can really help you when things go wrong
<mohi> bauke: sorry can you explain more clearly?
<Flynsarmy> Noone knows how to get external monitors working on ubuntu with Dell Inspirons?
<eagle83> bazhang: I want to compile the new kernel sources
<Roshan> prince: thats not good then
<bazhang> Roshan: unless you are comfortable fixing X from the command line then stay far far away from envy ;]
<bauke> mohi: try to make the kconfig file and leave it empty, Or install it as an application from the repositories
<Ubuntu-Noob> bazhang what plugin do u use for flash playback?
<bauke> mohi: this is just error guessing though
<J-_laptop> I'm trying to make some SSH keys, actually, I have already and right now I am configuring the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, and I'm at the point where I have to change the ListenAddress. The tutorial I am following states that I need to use 192.168.0.1, but I have a linksys. Should I put 192.168.1.1 or my servers IP address?
<prince_jammys> Roshan: here's another trick. autocomplete nicknames by using tab after typing the first few characters (eg prin<tab>) . your message is only highlighted on my end if you use the full nickname
<mohi> aha.. ty
<bazhang> eagle83: that would be kconfigure I'm guessing
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: the flash-plugin nonfree
<Darkness89> dio negro
<eric__> server irc.irchighway.net
<bazhang> Darkness89: you have a support question?
<Roshan> prince_jammys: haha nice, good to know :)
<Darkness89> yes
<prince_jammys> there you go
<Darkness89> where can i find .rmod source of software?
<bazhang> Darkness89: for what app?
<Darkness89> all
<eagle83> bazhang: ok, I installed kconfigure, but the same error message
<Darkness89> cuz i modding ubuntu version
<Ububegin> i do http://localhost:8080 .. but when i do http://10.233.1.11:8080 ...it cant connect... any extra stuff i need to do
<bazhang> Darkness89: what is rmod please
<Darkness89> this for example
<Darkness89> http://www.koders.com/noncode/fidF0CE54B37BE97421506D56D1D655F8901A8DCEB6.aspx
<bazhang> eagle83: did you try running kconfigure?
<Ubuntu-Noob> anyone know where i can download flash-plugin nonfree ?
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: from the repos
<eagle83> ok, when I run kconfigure it shows me a new window
<Ubuntu-Noob> repos?
<Darkness89> apt-get
<Ubuntu-Noob> literally this is like my first couple of days on linux
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: specifically in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Roshan> hehe join the club
<Ububegin> i can connect to  http://localhost:8080 .. but when i do http://10.233.1.11:8080 ...it cant connect... any extra stuff i need to do...
<Flynsarmy> Anyone have any experience getting an external monitor working on a dell inspiron 1520?
<eagle83> hm, should I see there my .config file?
<bazhang> Flynsarmy: vga or what type of connection
<magnetron> Ubuntu-Noob: applications > add/remove... select the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and hit apply
<Flynsarmy> bazhang: The one with the blue connector
<Ubuntu-Noob> cheers :D
<Darkness89> bazhang have you an idea?
<magnetron> Ububegin: are you running a web server?
<Ububegin> magnetron: i am running Jboss
<bazhang> Darkness89: not really sure there; could you be more precise on what you want to do?
<futureproof> hello
<futureproof> could anyone answer a few questions about virtualbox for me?
<bazhang> Flynsarmy: sorry not good with colors, is that dvi or vga or what
<bazhang> hdmi?
<HighNo> bazhang: blue is vga normally
<magnetron> Ububegin: did you configure to "bind" to a specific network adapter? include the lo interface if possible
<HighNo> bazhang: white is dvi
<Darkness89> mmm more precise... ok i need nmap package .rmod
<Ubuntu-Noob> hmz i got the extras allready installed
<bazhang> HighNo: thanks!
<Ubuntu-Noob> which plug in should i use for the latest flash?
<eagle83> bazhang: in my folder, there is a file named .config, but I can't open it, with the open dialog
<Flynsarmy> bazhang: Yea it's VGA
<tom17bombadil> hello. how can i configure, which program is to open whenever a cd is put into the cdrom-device?
<bazhang> Flynsarmy: you tried starting up with it plugged in?
<Flynsarmy> bazhang: Yes
<bazhang> eagle83: you want to compile what exactly? you have build-essential installed?
<Flynsarmy> bazhang: It should be Function+CRT/LCD but that isn't working for some reason
<staii> greetings ! I think i have a problem. I have recently started using Ubuntu, and in order to install geany 0.13, i updated libc6 using a deb file, but now apt-get reports "unmet dependencies" and wants to remove 1056 packages including some essential ones ! What can i do?
<bazhang> Flynsarmy: what about in the control panel for monitors? checked there yet?
<Ububegin> magnetron: hmm, what shld i google under, do find the neccesary resources..to do what u said
<Roshan> heres a question: is it fairly easy to get WoW to work under wine?
<Flynsarmy> bazhang: I went to system - admiistration - screens and graphics but thats useless for all but breaking my xorg.conf
<bazhang> Roshan: there have been reports of success yes; you can also check the #winehq appdb for more info on that
<bazhang> staii: libc6 from where? Hardy? or what version
<Roshan> bazhang: what does #winehq appdb do? and where do I type that?
<futureproof> will virtualbox allow me to run windows in it as though it was a real installation?
<sleepster> futureproof: ?
<sleepster> futureproof: just use vmware
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/ Roshan
<staii> bazhang: i think so, from "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libc6/2.7-5ubuntu2"
<futureproof> sleepster, whats the difference between vmware and virtualbox
<bazhang> futureproof: aye, but not for 3D games
<chipsa964> im having issues getting my internal mic to work...can anyone offer any suggestions?
<Ubuntu-Noob> argh this is driving me crazy
<eagle83> bazhang: build-essential is installed. I want to create a new kernel. I need a linux system, which reacts in Realtime. So I downloaded a new Kernel 2.6.22.12 from www.kernel.org. I extracted it, patched it, with the xenomai patch. Now I want to configure my new Kernel. The Tutorial wrote to use: make menuconfig.
<sleepster> futureproof: vmware is a much more mature product.  It is easier to install
<Ubuntu-Noob> its still choppy even after ive reinstalled flash player
<Ubuntu-Noob> =[[[
<futureproof> sleepster,  is it free?
<sleepster> futureproof: vmware server is
<sleepster> futureproof: go to vmware.com  download vmware server
<sleepster> futureproof: get a windows ISO and put it in your drive
<bazhang> Ubuntu-Noob: did you quit firefox when it was installing? try quitting and restarting firefox
<Ububegin> i can connect to http://localhost:8080 .. but when i do http://10.233.1.11:8080 ...it cant connect... any extra stuff i need to do...
<Ububegin> Do I have to install *bind* to accomplish this :?
<sleepster> futureproof: for any questions on vmware.. go to #vmware
<sleepster> channel #vmware
<futureproof> sleepster, thanks
<bazhang> chipsa964: on the livecd?
<Ubuntu-Noob> ye bazhang done that :/
<Ubuntu-Noob> still the same
<sleepster> futureproof: virtualbox is fine.. but it is not the best
<chipsa964> bazhang, yes
<sleepster> the best is either vmware or parallels
<sleepster> vmware <- for windows/linux   parallels <- for MAC
<bazhang> chipsa964: and you want to use the livecd insteading of installing because...
<Ubuntu-Noob> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<Ubuntu-Noob>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<Ubuntu-Noob> thats what its saying now
<xnnhermes9275657> do u think ubuntu is good for old hardware like 800 celeron ...etc
<Ubuntu-Noob> after its installed
<sleepster> xnnhermes9275657: of course
<Ububegin> there's also that virtual box ....
<sleepster> xnnhermes9275657: why wouldn't it be?
<chipsa964> i kinda wanted to wait for my restore CDs to come in the mail before i do the full install
<Roshan> is open suse easier easier for a newbie to understand when compared to Ubuntu?
<bazhang> xnnhermes9275657: what speed cpu how much ram etc
<Ububegin> i can connect to http://localhost:8080 .. but when i do http://10.233.1.11:8080 ...it cant connect... any extra stuff i need to do...
<Ububegin> Do I have to install *bind* to accomplish this :?
<staii> guys, can someone please help me with my libc6 problem ? i really have no idea what to do !
<chipsa964> so i can restore it back just in case i cant get everything to work in ubuntu
<bazhang> Roshan: ask in #suse ;]
<sleepster> staii: sudo apt-get install g++
<sleepster> staii: it gets libc6 too
<sleepster> staii: what's your problem?
<staii> sleepster: the problem is that i install libc6 from a deb file on launchpad, and now apt-get reports unmet dependencies
<magnetron> Roshan: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<Ububegin> Roshan: opensuse is shit hard.... ;)
<staii> sleepster: it wants to uninstall 1056 packages, including essentials
<sleepster> staii: remove libc6
<bazhang> language Ububegin
<sleepster> staii: install g++
<Ubuntu-Noob> sigh im stumped
<Roshan> haha ok, i was just wondering :)
<sleepster> staii: it comes with libc6
<chipsa964> bazhang, so would it help if i did the full install?
<Ubuntu-Noob> online vids r choppy and i cant sort it :(
<xnnhermes9275657> when i installed ubuntu or when i run any live cd i must choose the safe graphic mode or the screen will turn off any idea why?
<staii> sleepster: is it safe to uninstall libc6 ? it will uninstall some 1000 packages including essential ones (like apt)
<Ububegin> bazhang : :S ... what you said
<sleepster> staii: oh.. hmm.. don't remove it.. but you said you didn't install it through apt
<Roshan> what does alt+F2 do? is that some sort of a terminal too?
<sleepster> staii: if you didn't install it through apt, then apt has no recollection that you've installed it
<Flynsarmy> Roshan: Alt-F2 is the equivalent of 'run' on windows
<staii> sleepster: yes, i downloaded a deb file, it automatically run the "package manager", how can i uninstall it ?
<Flannel> staii: through a package manager.  Synaptic will suffice
<bazhang> staii: you fully backed up?
<staii> bazhang: no, i am using linux for the first time today :)
<Ububegin> i can connect to http://localhost:8080 .. but when i do http://10.233.1.11:8080 ...it cant connect... any extra stuff i need to do...
<Ububegin> Do I have to install *bind* to accomplish this :? Anyone can help me :?
<adriaan> Hello ubuntu people. Which programme do you recommend for converting .rm (realmedia) to .mp4?
<staii> Flannel: when i try to reinstall broken pacakges from synaptic, it also says it will remove 1000 packages
<Andyz0r> Can I have some help please? I would like to change my default sound so audio comes out of my USB Headset instead of my speakers.
<bazhang> staii: not a good idea to install random stuff from outside the ubuntu repositories if you are a newer user
<magnetron> adriaan: maybe the ffmpeg in medibuntu supports it
<staii> bazhang: i install it from launchpad, isn't it "official" ?
<bazhang> staii: nay
<adriaan> magnetron, I don't plan to switch distros just for that
<Flannel> staii: Oh, broken package.  What package did you try and install?
<staii> bazhang: good to know ;)
<magnetron> adriaan: it-s not another distro
<staii> Flannel: libc6
<bazhang> hehe
<adriaan> magnetron, is it installable then?
<magnetron> adriaan: it's a repository you add to ubuntu
<Flannel> staii: Why did you download it manually?
<magnetron> !medibuntu | adriaan
<ubotu> adriaan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<staii> bazhang: thing is, i want to fix everything now to get back running :)
<adriaan> Thanks magnetron
<staii> Flannel: i wanted to install geany 0.13, it required a new libc6 (as far as i understood)
<magnetron> adriaan: remember to install ffmpeg after you have medibuntu
<adriaan> magnetron, sure
<neo_> any good video editor for ubuntu?
<Flannel> staii: changing libc6 versions is a *bad* idea.  It more or less requires you to break your current system, because the rest of your system wants the older version
<bazhang> neo_: yes
<staii> Flannel: i see .. how can i revert it though ?
<neo_> bazhang:        which one?
<bazhang> staii: reinstall
<staii> Flannel: i kind of realized it was a bad idea after i broke 1056 packages :P
<Flannel> staii: geany is in hardy, you can backport it with prevu (see !prevu)
<Flannel> staii: You need to install the older version.  In a nutshell.
<chipsa964> bazhang: so does it matter if i do a full install or not?
<bazhang> staii this is a fresh install so just reinstall and then do as Flannel suggests and get the backport
<Andyz0r> Can I have some help please? I would like to change my default sound so audio comes out of my USB Headset instead of my speakers.
<neo_> bazhang:        which one?
<bazhang> neo_: what are you trying to achieve?
<staii> bazhang: alright, just a question (to understand more), what is hardy exactly?
<bazhang> staii the next version due out in 7 weeks
<Flannel> staii: Its the upcoming release, still in its alpha stage
<magnetron> staii: the next version of ubuntu
<staii> i see !
<staii> if i knew that, i wouldn't have install libc6 from there ! :)
<neo_> bazhang:which can edit the .avi,.mpg  format files with some effects also
<Ergo^> morning Flannel
<sleepster> anyone experience memory leaks in Ubuntu?
<staii> thanks all, i'll make a new installation and come back if i need help
<bazhang> np
<magnetron> sleepster: never :) no really, do you have any support question?
<sleepster> magnetron: eh.. well my machine tends to log-off for no reason once and a while
<Flannel> Howdy Ergo^
<kimo_> hi every one
<sleepster> magnetron: I checked dmesg and it didn't show anything out of the ordinary
<NeT_DeMoN_> sleepster: do you have compiz on?
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: I did.. so I removed the package
<sleepster> completely
<neo_> bazhang:which can edit the .avi,.mpg  format files with some effects also
<Ergo^> Flannel: : i managed to move the data from ntfs with gparted - took me 2 days of data swapping and resizing partitions
<NeT_DeMoN_> and it still does it?
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: still does it once and a while
<kimo_> i'm a new user of Ubuntu and i need alt of information to use it .
<kimo_> can any one help me with that
<NeT_DeMoN_> are you sure your desktop effects are at 'none'
<bazhang> !training | kimo_
<ubotu> kimo_: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: yeah...
<Flannel> Ergo^: glad to hear it
<kimo_> the 3D desktop didn't work with me
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: most debug messages should be written to dmesg right?
<sleepster> so if there were any serious segfaults.. it would show up there
<NeT_DeMoN_> sleepster: i wouldnt know
<dhq> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kimo_> and the visual effect at none
<adriaan> magnetron, the medibuntu ffmpeg doesnt support it: Unsupported codec (id=71) for input stream #0.1
<neo_> bazhang:which can edit the .avi,.mpg  format files with some effects also
<magnetron> adriaan: too bad, i knew that it supported mpeg4 and some RM codecs
<neo_> bazhang:which can edit the .avi,.mpg  format files with some effects also
<GunnerKes> erm could some1 help me please? Ive installed Flash Player 9 but I didnt install it using the add remove
<GunnerKes> how can I uninstall it?
<Samus_Aran> is there some way to get /etc/rc.local to run on the computer start up ?  it is currently being ignored
<GunnerKes> Adobe Flash Player 9 will be installed in the following directory:
<GunnerKes> Mozilla installation directory  = /home/ryan/.mozilla
<GunnerKes> how can I uninstall it from there?
<GunnerKes> anyone?
<MagicDuck> hi, I enabled normal visual effects in ubuntu and I really like them except the application switcher. It leaves a white band across my vision for some reason. How do I disable it - are there alternatives?
<Squawk> GunnerKes, how did you install it? apt-get?
<Linux_Fresher> Hello, I am going to install Ubuntu on HD and i need some help regarding the same
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: ?
<GunnerKes> jus downloaded from a site then ran it in the terminal
<Samus_Aran> MagicDuck: go into the system tools menu and find the item to adjust the effects, they can all be turned on and off.  sorry I don't remember the exact menu names
<timnik> What package is responsible for telling you what package to install when typing a command in a terminal that isn't installed?
<neo_> bazhang:which can edit the .avi,.mpg  format files with some effects also
<Ergo^> Flannel: , jsut for information - gparted that is included on ubuntu 7.10 live cd can move partitions both ways i think , and resize ntfs and move it too -  i was a bit scared about using it but it worked quite well , had 6 resizes and moves and all worked fine, just had to conform to his advises about resizing stuff - had some limitations
<Squawk> GunnerKes, ./configure make make install? if so, cd to the directory with the source and have a look for a readme. It will explain how to remove it
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  hello m8, I have 80 GB hd no partitions, NTFS system .. want to allocate 5 GBs of it to Ubuntu linux .. now, there is windows XP installation and games on this HD which i want to keep
<Squawk> timnik, go for whereis (it will let you know where a command resides, or not return anything if you dont have it)
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: you want to dual boot?
<GunnerKes> Cheers Squawk, could u explain how to do that step by step? Literally only on linux for a few days so far
<neo_> bazhang:which can edit the .avi,.mpg  format files with some effects also
<peleg> Do you know where the sunbird package locates the ics files of calendars? tried /home/username/.mozilla/sunbird but couldn't find there.
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster: yes, i am so new in linux that i cant let windows go just as yet
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270037 neo_
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: here is a better solution... www.vmware.com
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  also, i want to play games using WINE which are on the same drive .. dont want to boot into windows everytime to play games
<timnik> Squawk, not what I mean. i.e. if you run a command that's not installed, it suggests the package or packages that you need to install to have that command.
<Squawk> GunnerKes, start upa  terminal, and use "cd /path/to/the/direcotry", or else using the file browser, visit that particular directory. Then, look for the readme
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: you run Linux inside Windows
<sleepster> it's a total operating system
<sleepster> inside windows
<Squawk> timnik, oh, don't know bout that, not come across it
<sleepster> that is much better than running dual boot
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: not only is it easier to use vmware .. but it is safer and better
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  no .. i really dont want to do that .. i know about vmware and I know that nVidia drivers dont support virtual OS very well .. so lets skip vmware for the timebeing
<timnik> Squawk, i.e. type "sl" into a terminal. I doubt you have it installed. It's a nice feature.
<Squawk> timnik, im currently booted into gentoo, and I dont have that
<timnik> Squawk, ah, :-) no worries
<Squawk> sleepster, why would you advise emulation over dual booting?
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: fine...  if you want to dual boot.. which I don't suggest... here is instructions:  http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<bazhang> sleepster: aye vmware does not do 3D games
<sleepster> Squawk: with speedy processors and cheap RAM.. and excellent virtual solutions.. it is the best way
<MagicDuck> Samus_Aran: I can't find it for the life of me...
 * xanax` is using vmware and it's (imo) the best safer way to discover linux
<sleepster> Squawk: note that vmware does not emulate hardware
<sleepster> Squawk: it IS running on your actual hardware
<Squawk> Linux_Fresher, dual booting is easy enough, and ubuntu will pretty much discover you windows partition with no hassle
<sleepster> bazhang: well he wants to run Linux inside windows.. why does he need 3d support?
<Squawk> sleepster, emulation is still emulation, why do that rather than go for the full install?
<bazhang> sleepster: he wants to play games
<Ergo^> Linux_Fresher : : what games do you want to run on your ubuntu that you had on windows ?
<neo_> thanks
<HighNo> sleepster: it actually does emulate almost all hardware, only the processor  is not emulated
<Linux_Fresher>  please let me finish my question .. the 5 GB partition which I want to assign to ubuntu .. now i also want to play games through wine after I install Ubuntu .. so the 5 GB partition should be formatted to ext3 or it HAS TO BE Fat 32 ?
<neo_> bazhang:thanks...
<bazhang> np
<Ergo^> Linux_Fresher: : use ext3
<magnetron> Linux_Fresher: ext3
<Squawk> Linux_Fresher, ext3, but id just boot to windows to game
<sleepster> full installs won't allow you to save snap shots.. you could only run 1 OS at a time
<Ergo^> hey, actually wine allows to play many games well - orangebox work jsut fine - just slower i guess
<sleepster> if you install wrong software.. you have to go through the hassle of backing things up
<Linux_Fresher> Squawk:  well, wine appdb page lists all the games that i like / play  and they work as per their website
<bazhang> Linux_Fresher: aye for some games a dual boot as Squawk suggests would be good; if #winehq appdb has support for those games then that is another option
<sleepster> for people that want to learn Linux and still want to run windows... it is defintely better to run a virtual machine
<xanax`> sleepster, there's also : wubi | http://wubi.sourceforge.net
<Linux_Fresher> bazhang:  :)  YoU !! good to c u again !! ^^
<HighNo> Ergo^: wine is typically not slower in most cases - because it does not emulate things, in fact some games even run (slightly) faster because the overhead is less than on windows machines...
<Linux_Fresher> bazhang:  so whats your verdict ? i go vmware or i go duel boot !!
<GunnerKes> Squawk, there no readme
<GunnerKes> ne ideas?
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: I am tellinng you.. you're going to be sorry dual booting..
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: you're wasting half your resources
<Squawk> GunnerKes, how did you install the package. did you do ./cofigure make make install?
<bazhang> Linux_Fresher: depends on the games; check this link and see what you think: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  how am i wasting half resources ?
<MagicDuck> got it
<xanax`> Linux_Fresher, I would give linux a try with vmware first. Then (later), you should dual-boot
<Ergo^> HighNo : - i would argue about that - especially in case of directx9 ;-) but yeah im quite surprised some titles i tested work so well
<Linux_Fresher> bazhang:  yup checked there , all games that I play are nicely listed there as 'working well'
<Squawk> sleepster, so my triple boot system is wasting my resources? tell me how? Personaly I dont want windows anywhere even close to my linux install
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: when yo dual boot, only 1 OS is running at a time..
<GunnerKes> flashplayer-installer
<GunnerKes> i ran that in a terminal
<sleepster> Squawk: you are wasting resources... you are either running 1 OS or the other..
<flowOver> sleepster: i personally consider running a vm wasting half your resources
<Squawk> GunnerKes, oh, in that case "man flashplayer-installer"
<bazhang> Linux_Fresher: then just go that route and forget dual booting or vmware--using wine does it for you then great
<flowOver> and VM's don't do directx or any other kind of hardware acceleration
<Linux_Fresher> okies, this Live CD can install ubuntu in vmware or i have to download some other ubuntu version ?
<GunnerKes> ye squawk
<sleepster> the best solution is to run a stable OS as your host (Linux) and a potential insecure, buggy OS as your guest (Windows)
<Squawk> sleepster, you "could" argue that I am losing functionality, you can't say I am wasting resources
<GunnerKes> so how i get rid :)
<lancerocke> Hi
<flowOver> i've got a VM attached to my windows dual boot.  i rarely use the vm though.  i usually boot in when i need it
<flowOver> and running a vm cut's off whatever resources that you assign to it.  you can't share resources between the host and vm
<xanax`> Linux_Fresher, install vmware player, and find a ubuntu appliance
<sleepster> With virtualization technology integrated into Intel boards.. you are actually running your OS on your hardware
<NeT_DeMoN_> how do i fix my numpad from wanting to be a keyboard?
<Squawk> GunnerKes, as I say "man flashplayer-installer", it will tell you in the man page somewhere. Probably something like flashplayer-install --uninstall or similar
<lancerocke> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to automount a disk that seems to not be mounted every time i restart
<lancerocke> its an NTFS disk
<Linux_Fresher> bazhang:  well, duel boot is mandatory, unless i become good at linux, practically i cant let go of windows just yet [though i want to] .. because if i get stuck at something in linux which was easily possible in windows, i start hating linux .. dont want that to happen this time
<Squawk> lancerocke, put the "auto" option in /etc/fstab for that partition
<kimo_> please any one
<kimo_> can answer m e
<NeT_DeMoN_> oh wow, my question made no sence
<flowOver> only if the software allows for it, and also it still doesn't allow for directx support
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: why don't you try using a virtual machine first.. if you don't like it.. just remove it and dual boot
 * NeT_DeMoN_ corrects it
<kimo_> i really need to activate the
<kimo_> 3D desktop
<lancerocke> Squawk: how do i do that?
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: it is easier to do the vmware approach first and change to a dual boot.. than the other way around
<NeT_DeMoN_> how can i fix my numpad from wanting to be a mouse?
<Squawk> Linux_Fresher, give it a short ammount of time, and you will be fine. I boot to windows to play games, and thats it
<kimo_> and it didn't work
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  i think u r right .. i have biased bad opinion about vmware, i should give it a try .. is it free ?
<bazhang> Linux_Fresher: then I would go with what Squawk was saying and do it that way--many folks do and no shame ;]
<mzuverink> Anyone want to help out with a desktop myth install, it wont seem to recognize my hauppaguge 150 dvr
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: vmware is free
<mzuverink> I would qppreciqte hlp
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: vmware server
<Linux_Fresher> cool .. i guess .. browsing to that site now .. brb
<flowOver> and all this talk about ubuntu being stable is silly.  i've never seen it stable out of the box.  it always needs some tweaking to get there and even then x buggers up once you've been surfing the web for a while
<Ergo^> i actualy find virtualbox better than vmware
<Squawk> lancerocke, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab", and then on the line refering to your ntfs partition, add the "auto" options
<Ergo^> at least for running debian on windows host
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Ergo^, that's not news
<bazhang> flowOver: hmm rock solid here
<lancerocke> Squawk: thanks
<xanax`> Linux_Fresher, http://www.vmware.com/appliances
<Ergo^> i think it was more responsive on virtualbox
<flowOver> bazhang: it's a hardware dependant phenomenon
<flowOver> hit or miss
<Squawk> flowOver, actualy I find it amusing how often "reboot is suggested after software installs for ubuntu", when all that should be required is to restart the application. Certainly I never wan't to reboot unless I want a new kernel
<lancerocke> Squawk: sudo gedit /etc/fsta gives me an empty file
<bazhang> flowOver: very true; which is why I shopped for this box after many hours on teh google ;]
<flowOver> i've heard of all these stable setups.  i've plugged ubuntu onto many boxes and have never seen it though
<Ergo^> btw, if i do ctrl +F4 and i get out of x to console - how do i get back to x ?
<lancerocke> Squawk: there is nothing in the file
<Squawk> lancerocke, but a b on the end
<sleepster> Ergo^: vmware is a much more mature product..
<Linux_Fresher> ok !!  Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon is most downloaded one .. i just need that  or i need the basic vmware too ?
<sleepster> Ergo^: it's been out much longer
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: download/install vmware server
<bazhang> Linux_Fresher: depends on you; best not to get technical right off the bat
<flowOver> Squawk: i really hate rebooting in the middle of my using a computer.  i really don't get what is so much better about linux other than the freedom of information part
<xanax`> vmware server ?
<Ergo^> sleepster : and what does that proove ? ;-) tirewd both - both worked ok for me - but i think using open source is better if they both do the trick just fine
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: you will need Ubuntu 7.10 CD image
<timmysmith> Woooooot!!!! I just tried out 8.04 alpha6 and finally after many years of hoping and waiting my computer boots out of the box without freezing when my video card is installed and my USB wifi adapter works out of the box. 8.04 rocks!!
<sleepster> Ergo^: I guess :)
<xanax`> sleepster, vmware server or player ? why "server" ?
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  yup that i have on my HD .. didnt delete it after burning a dvd
<flowOver> xanax`: only server will create vm's
<sleepster> xanax`: vmware player ONLY allows you to play an image that is already created
<bazhang> timmysmith: tell the folks in #ubuntu+1 thanks ;]
<patrickva> I'm waiting until the stable release on April 24th.
<sleepster> xanax`: he needs server to create it
<Ergo^> ok, how do you get back to X from console ?
<flowOver> xanax`: you can get player and just create vm's with other tools though
<flowOver> it's lighter imo
<xanax`> ok
<sleepster> the best solution is workstation
<flowOver> http://www.easyvmx.com/
<timmysmith> bazhang: I will, and sorry for even mentioning it in this channel but I figured others might want to see if their stuff is finally supported and I'm also just so darn happy.
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  dude, why u keep saying vmware server ? shount u be saying vmware client ?
<Squawk> flowOver, stability (if you have it set up right), user security (ie, not doing things as root), stands compliance, and the fact that you can install everything (just about) using operating system native tools, rather than third party installers. Then, you have access to every part of the system, you can configure it to your liking, or completely bugger it up, all without restriction. In short, freedom
<sleepster> if you feel gutsy.. you could download the workstation and *cought* find a *cought* serial *cough* key somewhere
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  rather desktop virtualization category
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  mine is a pc, not a server
<bazhang> timmysmith: trust me I'm happy too (got it installed) but offtopic here ;]
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: what's your ethnicity?
<Ergo^> sleepster: : i had a bunch of serials generated for server - its free on vmware site
<flowOver> yeah true.  the freedom is awesome.  but windows can be stable with tweaking as well
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: I don't understand your lingo man
<Ergo^> for some reason the new ones i generated from their doesnt work
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  erm .. gotta check that on dictionary.com
<Ergo^> i think server is free , i dont like the workstation
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  well, i am real bad at english =/
<bazhang> !ot | folks!
<ubotu> folks!: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flowOver> i'm not going back, but all this stability preaching is kind of a moot point when it's only a portion of experienced users see it
<Ergo^> anyways - vmware id 200 mb :D
<Ergo^> virutalbox is 15 mb
<Ergo^> :D
<Squawk> flowOver, windows suffers from being virus prone, and because everyone runs it as administrator, one bad software install and your system is compromised. Plus, did you ever use an external machine to see all the packets coming out of the box. A windows box broadcasts like no other
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  can i please pm you ? i think we are disturbing the main channel
<sleepster> flowOver: I've never seen a stable windows machine..
<sleepster> flowOver: maybe if it never hits the network
<flowOver> funny.  i've never seen a stable ubuntu machine ;)
<bazhang> offtopic people...
<kalimons> Who applied on the main catch in a film the eye before jessica alba? please help
<Ergo^> sleepster : : i have windows machines running 2-3 years without any issues
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster: well ? can i  ?
<bazhang> kalimons: wrong channel for that ;]
<sleepster> there is a reason why I always run Windows in a VM
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: I have to go soon.. but sure
<Ergo^> online for 2-3 weeks , but that was my home pc , not a server
<flowOver> i run it with enough resources for photoshop
<kalimons> bazhang do u know a channel where i can get a help  ?
 * bazhang gives up
<flowOver> i like photoshop in the vbox better than wine personally
<bazhang> kalimons: not here sorry
<Linux_Fresher> Ergo^:  yup .. this windows XP edition has been up and running , using net for last 2 years , regular updates + good firewall + good antivirus + good antispyware = stable .. but then again, who wants to pay for all that when there is linux ..  thats why i am thinking of shifting .. also, now games work in linux through wine .. atleast those which i play :)
<ApOgEE-> hmmm
<sleepster> kalimons: have you talked to Google?  Google is a bit of an ass.. but he can be helpful
<bazhang> http://www.imdb.com/ kalimons
<kalimons> sleepster i talk in google about 2 hours :( so tired
<lancerocke> Squawk: http://pastebin.com/m1224b054 , http://gallery.ny-dev.com/data/529/disk_not_sda_.png , i dont know what to put in the file. Also, why isnt it called SDA2 like it used to be called?
<NeT_DeMoN_> can anyone help me with my numberpad problem?
<sleepster> yeah.. Google isn't cool anymore
<kalimons> i need get answer to that question and i win 10 ticket to cinema
<NeT_DeMoN_> the keys move the cursor instead of entering numbers
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: what's your problem?
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: enable numlock
<NeT_DeMoN_> it is
<sleepster> disable numlock
<kalimons> Does anywan knows a channel where can help about movies?
<NeT_DeMoN_> your the fifth person to tell me that
<NeT_DeMoN_> it does the same thing
<sleepster> what application is doing that NeT_DeMoN_
<NeT_DeMoN_> i was messing with the keyboard setting ealrier
<NeT_DeMoN_> sleepster: everything
<Ergo^> flowOver: : you need to have windows license to run photoshop virtualized
<Ergo^> on latest wine it runs not bad at all btw. maybe not the best experience in the world but its workable
<Ergo^> on CS2 it does  even support utf8 charcters :D
<NeT_DeMoN_> wine has actually improved since december
<NeT_DeMoN_> it crashes less
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  plz check pm .. lot of text in there
<lancerocke> Squawk: http://pastebin.com/m1224b054 , http://gallery.ny-dev.com/data/529/disk_not_sda_.png , i dont know what to put in the file. Also, why isnt it called SDA2 like it used to be called?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: you have a standard keyboard?
<Squawk> lancerocke, sorry one sec, was afk, looking now
<NeT_DeMoN_> sleepster: yes
<AmirCyber> Salam:D
<sleepster> are you sure you have the numlock enabled?
<lancerocke> Squawk: thanks
<NeT_DeMoN_> american keyboard also
<sleepster> it usually has a number on it
<NeT_DeMoN_> and yes
<NeT_DeMoN_> yes
<sleepster> NeT_DeMoN_: hmm that's weird
<NeT_DeMoN_> the accessability is off too
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  did u get my pm ?
<sleepster> for the bored: http://blogs.zdnet.com/threatchaos/?p=311
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: yes..
<AmirCyber> Hi all
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: I replied
<NeT_DeMoN_> um
<adriaan> I cant get mencoder nor ffmpeg to convert rm to mp4. Could anybody point me in the right direction?
<Squawk> lancerocke, what are you trying to demonstrate? I though you were going to be posting me your fstab?
<bazhang> sleepster: not here please
<lancerocke> Squawk: i did
<sleepster> bazhang: I am not flaming I promise
<sleepster> bazhang: I just said if people are bored
<lancerocke> Squawk: in the pastebin thing
<flowOver> you technically need to have a licence to run it with wine also
<Squawk> lancerocke, oh sorry, didnt notice there weree 2 links
<Linux_Fresher> sleepster:  err .. i didnt get any reply .. [ btw you already know i think, but server wont let you reply to pm unless u identify your nick to nickserv ]
<bazhang> sleepster: nonetheless will get you kicked if an op sees it
<AmirCyber> how can I setup my Geforce 6800 O my Dell?
<lancerocke> Squawk: k
<sleepster> for pasting links?
<icesword> bazhang,
<Ergo^> guys, anoyone can point me to an app that could easly mount .nrg, mdf and bin images  ?
<icesword> oh,virtual drive
<bazhang> vlc will do two of those Ergo^
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: okay I registered
<sleepster> Linux_Fresher: I sent a reply
<icesword> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<AmirCyber> any body can help me?
<sleepster> AmirCyber: it's easy.. what do you want to know?
<bazhang> AmirCyber: get the restricted driverss
<sleepster> AmirCyber: Nvidia cards are simple in Linux
<mutable> Hello, is in Ubuntu/Debian some tool to manage runlevel configuration? I mean something similar gentoo's rc-update.
<sleepster> AmirCyber: although the receommended way is to install the drivers using synaptic.   I've had bad luck..
<Ergo^> bazhang: : he..you tell me to open cd image in VLC ? how do i use video player to extract files ? :D
<icesword> mutable, sysv-rc-conf
<AmirCyber> sleepster: hi, I cant run , nvidia-glx-new
<sleepster> AmirCyber: you could just try downloading the installer from nvidia if you want and run the install
<sleepster> AmirCyber: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<MrMist> which version of phpBB is the best one? Seems there are two separate development lines, and I don't know which one to choose. 2.0.23 or 3.0.0
<Squawk> lancerocke, I dont see any reason there why the ntfs partition (sda1) is not mounted during boot as /media/sda1,
<icesword> !info  sysv-rc-conf > mutable
<lancerocke> Squawk: any idea what i should put in it? Also, why isnt it called SDA2 anymore?
<lancerocke> Squawk: i have SDA1 and another 1
<Ergo^> MrMist: : go phpBB3 - 2 is older line that will only have sec fixes for some time
<Squawk> lancerocke, sda2 you have setup as swap in that fstab
<lancerocke> Squawk: i want to mount the other 1 that is called disk instead of sda2
<AmirCyber> Sleepster :E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sleepster> AmirCyber: you must be root
<Squawk> lancerocke, what command do you issue to mount "disk"
<sleepster> AmirCyber: use sudo
<mutable> icesword: thank you, and do you know about something without gui? something like rc-update from gentoo.
<mutable> just a command to manage runlevels
<lancerocke> Squawk: oh ok, see i showed u the picture for that reason... i want to automount the one that says "disk" in the image
<sleepster> type exactly this:  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<sleepster> AmirCyber: the comment above is for you
<unicum> hi, i have trouble with my keyboard settings. momentarily i use shift + alt to switch groups (keyboard = de / keyboard = en). when this option is turned on i can also use shift + alt + page up/down to swith forth and back through pages in firefox. if i turn this option off the firefox option isn't available anymore eihter
<icesword> mutable, without gui,yeah,not sure,i am sure there is one,the redhat one
<Squawk> lancerocke, I know you do, but you said it doesnt mount automaticaly, which I took to mean that you can mount it manualy. Are you saying you can't mount that partition at all?
<sleepster> before I help you.. I just want to know what unicum means
<mutable> icesword: ok, i'll google something, thank you
<Linux_Fresher> could be unicAm i guess .. some webcam related stuff ?
<lancerocke> Squawk: yeah when i double click it i have to put my password in and it will mount
<unicum> hrhr.. it's my nick, there's a drink called unicum, in germany we have a paper (like times) which is called unicum and it also means unique
<lancerocke> Squawk: i want it to mount without having to do that. i want it mounted when i first boot
<icesword> k
<Squawk> lancerocke, can you start up a terminal and do "df -ah", and pastebin the result pls
<unicum> sleepster hrhr.. it's my nick, there's a drink called unicum, in germany we have a paper (like times) which is called unicum and it also means unique
<mutable> icesword: oh, sysv-rc-conf has nice cli interface :)
<sleepster> unicum: oh.. :)
<icesword> k
<unicum> sleepster that enough for an answer?
<gafatoa> hello guys ! My xorg.conf defines 3 modes: 1680x1050, 1024x768 and 800x600. With xrandr I can switch to any of them without problem. The issue is that gnome allways starts with the 1024x768 rather than 1680x1050 ... Does anyone have an idea ?
<sleepster> unicum: yeah.. so I am reading your problem
<AmirCyber> Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sleepster> unicum: what do you mean switch groups? switch tabs?
<lancerocke> Squawk: http://pastebin.com/m2c02bfd2
<unicum> sleepster mom
<Waffles385> Hey, I tried updating my ATI drivers, but now when I type fglrxinfo, it still says Mesa
<AmirCyber> sleepster: Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sleepster> AmirCyber: is that what it says when you type what I told you to type?
<Squawk> lancerocke, ok thats easy enough, can you tell me 2 things. Firstly, confirm its an ntfs partition. Secondly, what do you want it to be called (ie, if not /media/disk, then what)
<sleepster> unicum: mom?
<unicum> like in moment
<sleepster> unicum: oh :)
<AmirCyber> sleepster:Reading package lists... Done
<AmirCyber> Building dependency tree
<AmirCyber> Reading state information... Done
<AmirCyber> Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<AmirCyber> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<AmirCyber> is only available from another source
<FloodBot2> AmirCyber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unicum> okay anyway you can set different keyboard layouts, like english, german, dvorak, right
<lancerocke> Squawk: its my other windows ntfs drive for sure. I want it to be called sda(something, whatever is next and not taken) so as not to be confusing
<unicum> i use alt + alt gr to switch between them usually
<sleepster> AmirCyber: you are running 7.10?
<unicum> i use english for typing, but if someone else uses my comp they use german, because the keyboard itself is german
<AmirCyber> sleepster: yeah
<sleepster> I just installed it on my own machine just now
<sleepster> AmirCyber: you typed exactly this?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Squawk> lancerocke, hehe ok. Well, put this in your fstab. (its gonna be sdb since its a second hard drive).  "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults 0 0"
<unicum> so.. if i unly have the option * use alt + alt gr turned on somehow i can't use shift + alt + page up/down in firefox to switch through pages (pages i already had within one tab)
<AmirCyber> sleepster :yes
<Squawk> lancerocke, but if I was you I would change the mount points to be something like /media/window2 and /media/windows1 to make them more easily identifiable. But do that after you have it working
<unicum> if i turn on * shift + alt to switch groups then i can use this keyboard shortcut in firefox, but also switch the keyboard layout all the time
<unicum> does this explanation make any sense?
<Squawk> lancerocke, you can pastebin me the fstab again if you want me to check it
<sleepster> AmirCyber: try installing nvidia-glx
<lancerocke> Squawk: ok so just put that in the end of the file? /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs defaults 0 0?
<AmirCyber> sleepster:how?
<beeew> hi guys, i'm on fiesty, and i'm trying to remove a program from installing from 'apt-get', and it just won't let me..is there a way i can force this thing off?
<beeew> (btw, this is nginx 0.4.13)
<Squawk> Lanceroke, personaly I would put it right underneath the other line that refers to your other windows partition, but thats from personal preference
<lancerocke> Squawk: http://pastebin.com/m29ea86e1
<Squawk> lancerocke, yeah that should work, go for a reboot and see ;)
<lancerocke> Squawk: thanks
<lancerocke> brb
<comp5_> can anyone help me to install a network printer installed in my windows to my linux work stations
<Verichip> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x45ybz_pub-think-mtv-holocaust-house_politics
<MagicDuck> hi, is there a way to use compiz (desktop effects) and the old application switcher at the same time?
<comp5_> ubuntu linux..
<AmirCyber> sleepster: how?
<comp5_> i need help .... pnetwork printer installation my windows xp  server to my linux workstations???
<comp5_> i need help .... network printer installation my windows xp  server to my linux workstations???
<Squawk> lancerocke, ?
<lancerocke> Its not there. http://gallery.ny-dev.com/data/529/not_there.png
<comp5_> i need help .... network printer installation my windows xp  server to my linux workstations???
<dgjones> !repeat | comp5_
<ubotu> comp5_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lancerocke> Squawk: i pasted that in the file, but it didnt automount
<comp5_> ubotu... thanks for nothing..
<MagicDuck> comp5_: have you tried going to System>Administration>Printing
<neo_> my teacher is asking wht is data compression     can anyone give a nice answer?????
<Squawk> neo_, its a way of making a file much smaller whilst still containing all the information to re-build teh file to its original state
<comp5_> yah i tried that its asking i install dirvers .. printer model HP 3550..
<Squawk> lancerocke, can you paste the output of df -ah again (without mounting anything with double click)
<neo_> i gave such similar answer ,,,,,,       but the man is not getting.....
<comp5_> it lworked perfectly on kubuntu but in ubuntu its much difficult to install.
<neo_> Squawk: i gave such similar answer ,,,,,,       but the man is not getting.....
<firas> hello ---- how  save Kernel IP routing table rules
<lancerocke> Squawk: http://pastebin.com/m1e9d0133
<MagicDuck> comp5_: start synaptic, then do a search (Name and Description) for "hp printer". The hpijs stuff will probably be enough. Try installing that and see if it works
<sean__> otg
<Squawk> neo_, ok put it this way. Lets say you have a file that has the numbers 1-9 in it, but it has thousands of instances of each, all mixed up. Compression could be used to store them more efficiently, so wherever you encounter a patter, for example, 13562 (you refer to that pattern as "pattern1") and store "pattern1 instead". Or if you have a line of 150 1's, you just store one "1" and then a command to repeat it 150 times
<comp5_> where's synaptic?? magic duck??
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: does the mount point exist?
<Squawk> lancerocke, I see only 2 reasons for that not to have worked. Number 1, the file wasnt saved properly (/etc/fstab that is). Number 2, the drive is not actualy an ntfs partition. Other than that it should work
<Squawk> prince_jammys, face plant
<Waffles385> comp5_, are you asking where the synaptic package manager is?
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: is there a folder called /media/sdb1 ?
<neo_> Squawk:our experiment is      ¨data compression and effect on network¨¨ how would this go?????????
<comp5_> yah.. but i've found it.. lemmi try..
<lancerocke> prince_jammys: let me check
<Squawk> lancerocke, that hadnt occured to me since you could alreaedy mount it. create /media/sdb1
<lancerocke> Squawk: let me recheck the file
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: if not, sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<Squawk> neo_, if you are to transfer a file accross a network and can compress that file by 20%, then you save 20% of your bandwidth
<neo_> ok     that seem ok      .................
<Squawk> lancerocke, if you network is 100% utilised then this will have a huge effect, its its 1% utilisation then who cares
<lancerocke> prince_jammys: i just did sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: now:    sudo mount /media/sdb1
<prampatan> can you help me to install my laptop wide screen 1280x800 mod
<lancerocke> Squawk: im going to recheck the file
<Squawk> neo_, sorry, not lanceroke, see my post 5 up
<Squawk> lancerocke, I think these guys are right, the mount point didnt exist
<fredericm> s
<neo_> Squawk:   thanks...
<lancerocke> mount "point" means  /media/sdb1 right?
<prampatan> can you help me to install my laptop edubuntu client wide screen 1280x800 mode
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: yes
<firas> after reboot I lost  Kernel IP routing table rules --please where I should save them
<comp5_> magic duck -- i've eneterd 'hp printer' but i'm getting nothing.. no results of the search..
<Squawk> lancerocke, yes
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: mount point is the directory where the drive/partition gets incorporated into your filesystem
<lancerocke> ok so now since  i just did sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 i should reboot and it should be fine right?
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: you don't have to reboot
<lancerocke> ok
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: unless you want to double check if it will automount
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: just do::  sudo mount /media/sdb1 to mount it now
<Squawk> lancerocke, for it to ber mounted at boot, yes, but you could just double click it, or type "sudo mount /media/sdb1"
<loodjuret> hi. I'm trying to view a pdf but the font seems to be corrupt in some way (using evince)
<sorryamnew1> my ubuntu mounts my partittion incorrectly
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: if that command mounts it now, it will mount succesfully when you reboot
<firas> after reboot I lost  Kernel IP routing table rules --please where I should save them
<lancerocke> prince_jammys: i just did sudo mount /media/sdb1 and i dont see anything there
<lancerocke> maybe i should reboot?
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: mmm ok. it should have mounted
<icesword> i am gonna crazy,it by default even cannot play mp3?
<lancerocke> i did sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<lancerocke> then i did sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<lancerocke> o mean
<lancerocke> i mean*
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: right, and sudo mount didn't return any errors. try rebooting
<lancerocke> sudo mount /media/sdb1
<lancerocke> ok brb
<firas> after reboot I lost  Kernel IP routing table rules --please where I should save them
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to mount an ISO image and boot from it?
<Waffles385> I upgraded my ATI video drivers but fglrxinfo still shows Mesa, any thoughts?
<lancerocke> yep
<lancerocke> it automounted
<prince_jammys> strange
<prince_jammys> but good
<vxe0> hello i have install ubuntu but i cant get ip address for my network card. I do know that the driver for the network card is install can someone help me?
<lancerocke> what i dont understand is why i had to do all this to get i tto automount. I installed Ubuntu beforea couple times  and this disk was auto-mounted. Why isnt it in the one (instillation)?
<Corky_> is there a way to install my ubuntu programs to another partition on an external disk?
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: i don't know. i showed up late, don't know how you had it set up
<Waffles385> vxe0, wired or wireless?
<Linux_Fresher> Hello again, little confusion here .. want to install ubuntu in vmware,  now there is A) 700 mb Ubuntu 7.10 on www.ubuntu.com  and B) Ultimate Edition 1.7 - bagvapp Ubuntu 7.10 based with GNOME 2.20.1 desktop and VMwareTools 6.0.2-59824 installed       .. 2 questions .. 1) which one i need and 2)  *** WHY *** ?
<lancerocke> well thank you both
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: so many people are dual booting now, that i'm sure they will make it easier in the next releases
<lancerocke> i really appreciate it
<firas> please how save my route rules
<vxe0> wired, i have removed the power from modem & router and plugged back in nothing happens. I can see two lights on back of network card flashing
<lancerocke> you guys have a good morning
<Corky_> lancerocke what was ur problem?
<lancerocke> Corky_: problem fixed
<Linux_Fresher> lancerocke:  i am very new too, u may want to try vmware till u are ok with linux i guess .. so that u dont have to duel boot
<Corky_> oh ok cool
<lancerocke> Corky_: just came back to say thanks
<Waffles385> Do you see up by the clock, the computers? Right click on that and make sure there is a check next to Enable Networking
<lancerocke> l8r guys
<prince_jammys> lancerocke: bye
<Linux_Fresher> retyping question in 60 secs
<Waffles385> And left click make sure there is a bullet next to Wired Networking
<Corky_> ok i need some help. my ubuntu partition is filling up. how do i get my apps to install to a new partition on another dick?
<prince_jammys> :)
<Linux_Fresher> diSk!!!
<Corky_> *disk
<icesword> hoho
<Corky_> :S
<Corky_> sorry :(
<prince_jammys> first you have to get another dick
<Linux_Fresher> :)
<prince_jammys> hohohohoho
<Linux_Fresher> Hello again, little confusion here .. want to install ubuntu in vmware,  now there is A) 700 mb Ubuntu 7.10 on www.ubuntu.com  and B) Ultimate Edition 1.7 - bagvapp Ubuntu 7.10 based with GNOME 2.20.1 desktop and VMwareTools 6.0.2-59824 installed       .. 2 questions .. 1) which one i need and 2)  *** WHY *** ?
<prince_jammys> Corky_: you could try having a separate /usr partition
<icesword> prince_jammys, second time this happens
<Corky_> so i can use gparted?
<vxe0> its ticked, it tries to request network address but doesnt work
<Waffles385> what kind of router do you have?
<prince_jammys> Corky_: the thing is that you already have a /usr partition, so it's tricky
<Corky_> hmmm
<Waffles385> Linux_Fresher, I would go with the official one since its official... unless you know you need something on the Ultimate Edition why get it
<prince_jammys> Corky_: not partition, i mean you have a /usr
<Linux_Fresher> Waffles385:  okidoki
<Waffles385> but thats just me
<Corky_> so no hope then is there :(
<Corky_> im gonna have to reinstall on a new partition
<Corky_> :(
<prince_jammys> Corky_: maybe not
<Waffles385> and if you're using VMware you can get either and you dont need to worry bout screwing anything up
<vxe0> dlink dir-635
<Corky_> i hope not cos i've put alot into my OS
<MrMist> I'm having problems while installing phpBB3... anyone know how to enable "GD graphics support"
<MrMist> ??
<Linux_Fresher> Waffles385:  and just reading the chat, in windows if my D:\ fills up, i just install new applications to E:\  .. seems like it is not as easy in linux to do it ?  [ refering to the question above by corky ]
<Corky_> i was just about to stop using windows even
<prince_jammys> Corky_: i think it's possible to do what you want
<Waffles385> im pretty new to Ubuntu, I dont know much about how to install to different partitions and such. I've got 20 gigs set to this while my main OS is still XP but Im only using about 6 gigs
<icesword> good news
<Waffles385> vxe0, do any other computers have problems accessing?
<Corky_> yeah i was trying to get some of my windows apps running in linux but now im running outta space
<Linux_Fresher> Waffles385:   well ?
<Waffles385> Just wondering if it could be a problem with the routers DHCP not working
<prince_jammys> Corky_: you could create a partition on another disk, copy your current /usr to that partition, and then have that partition mounted as /usr
<Waffles385> Linux_Fresher, I just said i dont know much about installin apps to a different partition
<Corky_> tricky
<Linux_Fresher> erm lol must have missed it .. anyone else ?
<Corky_> but im sure i'll figure it out i guess
<vxe0> no
<prince_jammys> Corky_: in other words, copy the contents of /usr in your ubuntu installation to the new partition, and then mount that as /usr
<Corky_> oh
<prince_jammys> makes sense?
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_  .. like in windows, can u not just give another path to another hard drive ?
<Corky_> well that doesnt sound too hard
<Corky_> log on as root i suppose
<prince_jammys> Corky_: and even that may be too fancy. there might be a simpler way
<Corky_> Linux_Fresher i've never seen that option when install programs in linux
<icesword> prince_jammys, why cannot he resize partitions
<Corky_> the package manager just does it for me
<Waffles385> vxe0, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and i've not had any problems getting an IP... are you using any virtualization to run Ubuntu or is it on its own?
<prince_jammys> icesword: he has no space
<icesword> ohhhh
<prince_jammys> icesword: he needs it on another disk
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  erm .. now THAT sounds scary .. even i was thinking of dumping windows for good but looks like there is going to be time for that
<bosanac> hello i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i want to change my hostname the hostname its bosanac@bosanac and i want to change it to bosanac@mnikic how to change it can somebody help me please?
<Corky_> Linux_Fresher im not gonna abandon my ubuntu just yet lol
<icesword> ! hostname > bosanac
<Corky_> i've put countless amounts of hours into getting it working the way i want
<Waffles385> Corky_, what about expanding your current partition?
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  yup.. this time i am going to give linux a full try .. how so ever i try though, i cant stop comparing it to windows concepts .. thats a BIG hold back
<prince_jammys> Corky_: this really can be done, and probably in a simpler way than what i said
<Corky_> i wanted to do that but it wont let me resize my windows partition
<Waffles385> Corky_, did you try resizing in windows first?
<Corky_> erm
<Corky_> not really
<Waffles385> Shrink the windows partition down so there is some unpartitioned space
<Waffles385> just a thought
<Corky_> i was using Norton Partition Magic
<icesword> good start
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  may be something like /user2  on new HD that u have with big space ?  [ though its FUNNY to know that linux pkg doesnt ask you for the path where it wants to get installed .. all windows application setups do that >.< ]
<Corky_> i tried to make my windows partition smaller but it wouldnt let me resize the linux partition :S
<Waffles385> Corky_, are you saying in windows it didnt or the Ubuntu utility didnt?
<Corky_> lemme see if the package manager has an option
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, good idea
<damir_> hi! Is it possible to change the mouse driver from "synaptics" to "mouse" without exiting X-server? I need to switch between them and don't want to logout each time.
<prince_jammys> Corky_: here's one example http://yavin4.anshul.info/2006/07/17/moving-usr-to-another-partition/
<Corky_> in windows it wouldnt let me resize the linux partition
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  .. ThAnKs !! btw which 1 was a good idea ?  :P
<Corky_> in linux it wouldnt let me resize the windows partition
<Waffles385> Try resizing one at a time
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, that /usr2
<Waffles385> cause you gotta make space for it first
<Corky_> time consuming but what the heck, i'll give it a try
<damir_> Corky_: zou need to unmount the partition before resizing/moving it
<Corky_> i did try that
<Waffles385> vxe0, you still there?
<damir_> oh, in windows. sorry. Probably the application you're using doesnt support ext2/3
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  omg .. i have to shut up .. it was a lucky freaky chance .. i am not even a toddler in unix .. i am here since yesterday because i am so scared to hit that install button to get ubuntu on my hard drive from this Live CD session .. yesterday i almost burnt my fingers with dataloss .. thanks to this channel that i was saved
<Corky_> hey my laptop has one of those hidden partitions. i think its got windows drivers and stuff. do i need it? cos everytime i had a problem, the guys who fixed my laptop didnt even know it was there or what to do with it
<seanbello> how do i start X grafical interface?
<Corky_> so no one ever used it
<Waffles385> Corky_, it might have came from the manufacture
<Corky_> it did
<Waffles385> Instead of sending out repair disks and stuff like that, they put those partitions on
<prince_jammys> Corky_: is /usr really what's taking up all the space?
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  that one i know for sure .. its in documentation that comes with live CD .. those partitions are NOT ACCESSIBLE to windows and are used for DATA RECOVERY when windows goes south .. RECOMMENDATION = DO NOT TOUCH those partitions
<Corky_> yeah /usr is taking up space
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, i see,maybe your idea is good, i haven't tried /usr2 ,hehe,linux has many choices windows doesn;t have
<Waffles385> you should be able to call whoever built your comp, tell them youre messing with the boot sector and repartition the hard drive and all that, they might send you a disk
<seanbello> how do i start X grafical interface?
<Corky_> yeah but Linux_Fresher, everytime my windows went south the repair guy never knew about that partition
<icesword> seanbello, startx?
<Waffles385> which is nice cause you can't accidentally screw up a disc
<Corky_> i told him it was there and he was like wtf
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:   but .. its so easy in windows to change path to install applications .. like if my C:\ is full, i just say D:\ or E:\ or whatever , is it very difficult to achieve in linux ?
<Corky_> i dnt think he knew much about that stuff tho
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  ya but ubuntu documentation says leave those special partitions alone .. so i would :)
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: no.  what he wants to do is special
<Waffles385> was he from your manufacture?
<Corky_> ok
<Corky_> nope he wasnt
<Waffles385> That could be why
<seanbello> says i'm not athorized
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  ah .. thats a relief :)
<Corky_> yup
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, linux is also easy,you know windows records its path in regedit,linux usually in /etc
<Corky_> i like linux more than windows
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: you had a bad experience, but data loss is extremely rare. there's really very little risk in installing ubuntu
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  yup .. though how so ever hard i try not to, windows concepts refuse to go away from my brain .. this makes learning linux for me difficult .. I have to learn linux as if its the first OS of my life .. then only i will be good at it
<Waffles385> Does anyone know why fglrxinfo would show Mesa after updating ATI drivers?
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, good luck!
<Corky_> ubuntu is probably also easier to fix than windows if u got access to forums
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  lol hell i surely need it .. thanks :)
<rhineheart_m> I am running ubuntu gutsy server edition. I just want to ask if there's a script or software for ubuntu that will show the server status and information to the public in a safe way that can be accessed through http.
<Corky_> Linux_Fresher i thought the same thing too but now i got linux concepts stuck in my brain :S
<Corky_> i even hate booting windows now
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys: Linux_Fresher: you had a bad experience, but data loss is extremely rare. there's really very little risk in installing ubuntu =  I almost lost all data yesterday .. was saved by filthpig in this channel
<seanbello> how do i start X grafical interface?won't work with startx---it says:X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<seanbello> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Nereos_>  crogt/j #ubuntu-fr
<Nereos_> woops sorry :)
<prince_jammys> Corky_: so it would go something like this: 1. use gparted to create a partition in your other drive . 2. boot into recovery mode 3. mount the new drive and copy the entire contents of /usr into the new partition. 4 once you verify that all the files are there, delete the contents of /usr (the scary part) 5.  create an entry in fstab for your new partition, to be mounted in /usr
<icesword> rhineheart_m, yeah,great idea,i remember a site,it is a linux distro site,gentoo or pentoo what ? i don't remember,but it is a England one,i am sure
<Corky_> thx
<Corky_> i'll go try that
<Waffles385> seanbello, if it says user not authorized, try using sudo infront of it
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  was 1 click away from losing it all m8 .. some warning messages are MUST and are not present in installation program .. filthpig said he is going to report some stuff about it
<Waffles385> it will ask for your administrator password though
<icesword> rhineheart_m, that site has a very good example
<messju> hi, is it possible to restart xgl without losing the xsession?
<Nereos_> hi
<icesword> rhineheart_m, you got me
<prince_jammys> Corky_: be careful, and look online for examples, because i just spat that out. i may have missed a detail, but you get the idea
<Corky_> i'll try resizing again
<Corky_> just dnt feel like using windows rite now :(
<seanbello> thx waffle!
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: yeah i remember now, i was here
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  you are right there !! once u boot into ubuntu, its very hard to go back to windoz .. things look so great here :)
<Corky_> yeah
<Corky_> and i got my ubuntu lookin all fancy
<rhineheart_m> icesword: yeah...where could I get it?
<Linux_Fresher> Corky_:  lol since yesterday i have been on this Live CD thing ^^ .. it didnt even ask me for a gateway .. directly started my internet by talking to my router i guess
<branko> i'm planning to buy PCI sata controller, can I be 99.9% sure that it will work on ubuntu? (never mind if it's hard to set up, i'm interested if it's supported at all for start)?
<listeper> Anyone with a good guide on how to install LAMP on Ubuntu 10.7?
<sybariten> excuse me, but are there any germans here now?
<Corky_> its like dating a model and then going out with some fat girl :S
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:   yup... without warning it wanted to write ubuntu on all the USED space of my NTFS partition .. that would have been real bad
<mip_> though ubuntu automatically adds the operating systems to grub menu. How do I regenerate the menu.lst with new operating systems added to the system
<sybariten> listeper: doesnt LAMP come as an apt package?
<icesword> rhineheart_m, forum.ubuntu.org.cn.it has the 100 linux distro,all i remember it is a England distro,sorry
<jetscreamer> grep the .config banko, /boot/config.... see also kmuto
<listeper> sybariten, cant find it in the package manager.
<jetscreamer> [04.56.39] <dpkg> extra, extra, read all about it, driver locator is To work out what module you need to load for your pci card, try pasting lspci -n into http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ .
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: ahh i see. well now you have that experience. i say go for  it
<Corky_> maybe u dnt have the repository for it
<Nereos_> how can I copy files into another internal hard with havin the permission to do it ? lol
<icesword> hoho,cp
<prince_jammys> interesting question
<listeper> sybariten, Not even in synaptic, but if you have some advice, let me know. I'm pretty new at Ubuntu.
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  yup .. downloading vmware atm .. safer, plus filthpig is going to report addition of some warning msgs to installation program .. so other people would be safe too
<Corky_> listeper.  maybe u dnt have the repository for it
<rhineheart_m> icesword: ows.. that's in chinese....anybody in the house knows where can I find a server monitoring script for ubuntu?
<listeper> Corky_, could you please tell me the repository for it then?
<sybariten> this is odd, i get like four hits for apt-cache search lamp, but i get like 50 hits for apt-cache search xamp......
<Corky_> dnt know it. never used it
<phobos_> hi all, i have this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58711/
<Corky_> but maybe its listed on the apps homepage
<lordleemo> sybariten: in synaptics go to edit then mark packages by Taskel
<prince_jammys> !lamp | sybariten
<ubotu> sybariten: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sybariten> lordleemo: sorry, its not for me... its for listeper
<sybariten> prince_jammys: yes... doesnt really explain my question mark though
<prince_jammys> there is no lamp package
<lessur> Can anyone help me with getting the latest Java to work with Ubuntu 7.10 ?  Many Thanks
<prince_jammys> i thought you wanted to install lamp
<lordleemo> listeper: synaptics go to edit then choose mark packages by Taskel
<anolis> does anyone here know anything about CUPS backend scripting?
<phobos_> lessur, apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<phobos_> for development kit
<lessur> Phobos, Thanks but need 7.
<neville_> Is it possible to restore Kubuntu to an earlier stage, albeit roughly, by applying an older backup of the root partition over the top of the currently very stuffed one?
<listeper> Nice lordleemo!
<neville_> Or, will that just cause even more headaches?
<listeper> But why is it in there lordleemo?
<Linux_Fresher> btw i can move downloaded files from Live CD desktop to proper Hard drive right ? downloading vmware currently .. around 150 megs i think
<prince_jammys> sounds like it
<Linux_Fresher> or are my hard disks loaded as read only ?
<lordleemo> listeper: sorry i dont know why
<sansaro> hello is there any way to install ubuntu 7.10 in to SD card?
<sybariten> prince_jammys: oh. i had a strong feeling i had seen such a package.
<listeper> lordleemo, then i can seach them afterworth in synaptic?
<icesword> rhineheart_m, http://info.shallax.com/index.php
<prince_jammys> sybariten: if there is, i did it the hard way :)
<Waffles385> Linux_Fresher, you should be able to access the hard drives... open a text editor and try to save something to them
<prince_jammys> sybariten: there is an easier way using "tasksel" but i've never used that
<icesword> rhineheart_m, http://info.shallax.com/index.php
<sybariten> prince_jammys: hehe. Well, i've always been more of a Xamp-guy myself
<lordleemo> listeper: when you choose that option another window will open
<prince_jammys> sybariten: i should check that out sometime
<Linux_Fresher> Waffles385:  GREAT IDEA !!
<icesword> rhineheart_m, that site has a sample,it is gentoox
<listeper> lordleemo, yea, and I see it has already marked them for me. Thanks!
<Corky_> prince_jammys. what did u say i should use to change the default path to my new partition?
<rhineheart_m> icesword: thanks.. looking
<lordleemo> listeper: welcome im too lasy to find out why there in there ha ha ha ha
<prince_jammys> Corky_: eventually you will have to edit /etc/fstab.  i hope you're reading up on this and not doing it right away :)
<listeper> lordleemo, thats okay. Heh
<Corky_> nope im not gonna do it now
<Linux_Fresher> wine is not supported by ubuntu ?  add remove programs search gives no result on text string WINE
<rhineheart_m> icesword: that's great huh! where to get  it?
<Waffles385> Linux_Fresher, check http://ubuntuforums.org/
<icesword> rhineheart_m, i just remember it the first time i saw it
<Corky_> i got wine in my synaptics
<Waffles385> Under Other Community Discussions, there is a Wine forum
<prince_jammys> Corky_: in /etc/fstab there will have to be a line that point /dev/whatever to /usr so it gets mounted there
<icesword> rhineheart_m, see below? generated by phpsysinfo-2.5.2?
<Corky_> ok thx
<jetscreamer> blot don't wipe
<prince_jammys> Corky_: i am sure there's online step-by-step examples of how to do the whole operation
<Corky_> i'll check ubuntuforums
<magnetron> !wine | Linux_Fresher
<ubotu> Linux_Fresher: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<prince_jammys> Corky_: yes, search for "ubuntu mounting another /usr partition"
<Waffles385> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Corky_: maybe there's some cute way of doing it so you don't have to delete your existing /usr
<Corky_> i hope so.
<Corky_> im reading the forums now
<mapkyca> hi folks... newbie question, trying to install on AMD 64bit with Nvidia 8400. Both 64bit and 32bit install fine, but boot up to a blank screen with a movable mouse cursor, anyone else seen this?
<rhineheart_m> icesword: that's a silly question huh.. sorry..
<Linux_Fresher> "A moderately recent version of Wine is available from the Ubuntu universe software channel"  --->   is 'add remove program' related to getting the list of pkgs from this channel ?
<icesword> rhineheart_m, no,you are welcome
<rhineheart_m> icesword: do you think its safe?
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: you mean software repository?
<allorder> mapkyca: both install fine but now on amd64 nothing ?
<icesword> rhineheart_m, safe ? it is not depends on this,but your firewall rules ,maybe?
<faileas> Linux_Fresher: personally, just go to the winehq site and add their repo to get the latest
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:   not sure .. but i think by software repository you mean the list of software pkgs that appear when i click "add remove" in the ubuntu menu left top corner
<faileas> and yeah add remove programme is a front end for it. you may need to enable the repository tho
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: yes
<icesword> rhineheart_m, http://gentoox.shallax.com/ is its home page
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  yup.. confirmed .. wine is not listed in those pkgs
<mapkyca> allorder: on both 32bit and 64 bit versions I get the same problem (although on 64bit i get the missing splash screen issue that a lot of people get)
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: try following the link above - you will have to add a repository for wine and then you'll be able to install wine using "synaptic"
<staii> greetings ! i was here a while ago, i asked about installing geany0.12, some people pointed out i could use the "backports". I have added one repository to /etc/apt/sources.list, i ran apt-get update, but i do "aptitude search geany" i still only see one result. Can anyone help ? :)
<raju> i am getting the error when i ran the livecd iso through qemu
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  roger that .. tx
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: synaptic allows you to install more stuff than what is listed in "add-remove"
<LoLLo> olà , i've joined with xchat 10 servers and suddently the PC has reboot ! why ?
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: but you still need the wine repository to be in your list, so that you can download and install it automatically
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  kk .. so first i have to install synaptic pkg .. then it will allow other repositories to be added to "add remove" menu .. something like that ?
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: synaptic should already be installed
<staii> guys, anyone can help me grab geany0.12 please ? :)
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: look in system->administration
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:   yup .. its already installed [synaptic] .. confirmed .. navigating to winehq atm
<mapkyca> allorder: in both cases the live cd works, but the installed version gives a blank screen where I'd expect the login, and a movable mouse cursor (with animation frozen). Keyboard seems unresponsive at this stage.
<prince_jammys> !wine | Linux_Fresher: follow these directions
<ubotu> Linux_Fresher: follow these directions: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  oh i just searched synaptic in the text bar of add remove .. its listed and the "install" button is faded .. so synaptic is already there for sure :)
<Almindor> hello
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  and like u said, its there in system --> admin  menu too ^^
<HorzA_> what is the best program to mount bin/cue files?
<legend2440> staii: sudo  apt-get install geany
<ikkinu> hi all, I'm using 8.04, and I have a problem with, shares-admin, services-admin, *-admin: it says I could not authenticate; does anyone have the same problem or fixed it, or know how to solve it?
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: try searching for wine in synaptic, and if it's not there follow the directions in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<staii> legend2440: it installs version 0.11, i need 0.12+
<Almindor> I'm trying to install the generated .debs for fglrx driver (on amd64) and I get a problem with the xorg-driver package trying to override /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 which is also in libs-ia32 package
<Almindor> any way to "force" it?
<Almindor> I tried --force but that doesn't help much
<makdaknife> hi
<staii> exit
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  searched for "wine" .. only one result turns up called "kde-guidance"  .. thats something else i guess .. but winehq has very nice step by step instructions to add wine repository
<Almindor> ah --force-all
<Almindor> nm
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: yes, you're gonna have to follow the guide above. that will just entail adding a new repository, i think
<legend2440> staii: if you enable gutsy-backports it will give you 0.12
<magnetron> Linux_Fresher: did you make sure to search in the "all" category, not in a subcategory?
<Linux_Fresher> magnetron:  yes .. reconfirmed
<staii> legend2440: i am not sure how to do that, i added a new line in the sources.list file that included a "gutsy-backports" repository, i ran "apt-get update", but i still get only one version form running "aptitude search geany"
<marco> Hi all, I have a problem with Gutsy on boot up. After splash screen and before GDM it displays a cursor and holds for about 2-3 minutes. I figured it was just some startupscripts. Anyway to tell what it is/disable whatever it is.
<icesword> ? logs
<icesword> marco, you checked the logs
<marco> icesword: I looked at the logs in the system panel and it didn't show much out of the ordinary
<marco> icesword: I was curious if there was another way to view a more in depth log
<legend2440> staii:  open synaptic then settings>repositories>updates and check box for gutsy-backports
<staii> legend2440: ok, trying now
<geo__> hi i need help
<icesword> marco, it is just at system>there is a choice for all logs,if you use desktop
<legend2440> staii: then hit reload on main synaptic page
<geo__> can anyone help me please?
<icesword> ...
<marco> icesword: right, which dosn't show much discreption in the times between logged items
<Linux_Fresher> hmm .. everything went well in Terminal window, but "wine" fails to appear in synaptic pakage .. restarting synaptic pakage application
<Linux_Fresher> nope .. its not there
<geo__> can anyone help me please?
<thefish> geo__, just ask, and then hopefully someone will be able to
<geo__> ok
<geo__> i wass making updates
<geo__> and the pc shut down
<icesword> geo__,
<thefish> apt-get -f install ?
<geo__> then when i am making updates it sais that :E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<geo__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<geo__> what to do?
<thefish> geo__, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Linux_Fresher> i typed 2 lines in terminal .. and both commands went well .. these were 1) wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -  2) sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list   after 2nd command it downloaded some stuff and said OK  .. no error messages
<icesword> geo__, what is the command you used to upgrade
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, is ther someone who can help me connecting my GPS (pda) to linux ?
<AutoMatriX> which thing do I have to install ?
<icesword> ! GPS
<ubotu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<ikkinu> I'm using 8.04, and I have a problem with, shares-admin, services-admin, *-admin: it says I could not authenticate; does anyone have the same problem or fixed it, or know how to solve it?
<polter> ikkinu, have you checked out the authentication-post in the Administration-menu?
<thefish> geo__, did you manage to run that command? you will have to do it in the terminal
<polter> there is such a thing right?
<polter> (I'm a bit tired :)
<ikkinu> polter, what is authentication-post?
<polter> ikkinu, a menu-post is what I mean
<AutoMatriX> icesword, tx, but that doesn't help me much ... I've got an external USB antenna which works perfectly if I use gpsd 2.33, but I'd like to connect anotherone, which is in fact a PCA 5Mio C210)
<ikkinu> polter, I can see "Authorizations"
<polter> ikkinu, yeah that's what I meant! sorry
<polter> :)
<ikkinu> ok polter, I got it :)
<polter> I'm not running 8.04 right now so I can't see it in front of me
<ikkinu> polter, now I should know what to do, isn't it? :p
<geo_gr> hi when i am go to make updates it sais dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<geo_gr> what to do please help me
<Linux_Fresher> IT WORKED !! all i had to do was to hit the RELOAD button in synaptic  :) :) :)
<icesword> geo_gr, hi,did you try that command it told you
<polter> geo_gr, open up att terminal and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<polter> ikkinu, well, I haven't really checked that out, but I think it allows you to set permissions and such.. so.. well.. :)
<CHESHiRE> Hey is there a new release of ubuntu out yet
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: yes, and that's far more work than you will normally have to do. usually you will not need to add repositories
<CHESHiRE> the one that comes with the latest nvidia driver
<CHESHiRE> for the 3d desktop
<ikkinu> thanks polter: I'll check after lunch :)
<CHESHiRE> anyone ?
<polter> CHESHiRE, nvidia-drivers are included in the repos
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  now when i double click it , it says it needs to install something more .. thats fine by me .. but then after i mark other things that it needs following error pops up --->  Depends: binfmt-support (>=1.1.2) but it is not installable
<slackern> !hardy | CHESHiRE
<ubotu> CHESHiRE: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<csb> allocate resource program --- dmfe: system bus error happens cr5=fffffff when booting what does this mean?
<prince_jammys> !info binfmt-support
<ubotu> binfmt-support (source: binfmt-support): Support for extra binary formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 148 kB
<allorder> !os
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about os - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allorder> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  there is a BIG info message above too, it cant be copy pasted but i can quickly type it if u order so
<polter> Linux_Fresher, are you getting any error-messages saying some repo couldn't be refreshed?
<anolis> does anyone know anything about CUPS backend scripting?
<LoLLo> olà , i've joined with xchat 10 servers and suddently the PC has reboot ! why ?
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: in synaptic, under settings, go to "repositories"
<polter> LoLLo, well, that's kind of hard to answer without more detail
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: it should open a new window
<Linux_Fresher>  here goes  on next line all the info it gave ..   also, following prince_jammys's instructions at the same time
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: check all four boxes, if they aren't checked
<geo> Upgrade from broken accerciser version detected, running scrollkeeper-rebuilddb...
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  yes, should i enable all possible repository downloads there ?
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  did it ..
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: ok close that window and try again
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  incidentally, this idea of repository is KICKASS .. it is really so good to have list of all related softwares at one place .. i bet windows doesnt have such same thing
<danand> prince_jammys -  don't forget the reload button in synaptics
<arios> veryfied
<csb> allocate resource program --- dmfe: system bus error happens cr5=fffffff when booting what does this mean? please help
<Linux_Fresher> yup i am reloading it currently .. little slow connection here , will take a few mins to finish .. also dling vmware on other side
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: heh, definitely not.
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  more and more i stay here on ubuntu, more and more M$ is going away from their time tested customer !! :P
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  lol if i would have donated all the $s that I have given to Microsoft, linux would be surely around 3400$s richer by now !! [ games included ]
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: you won't have to do that repository thing again, now that you have enabled them. you'll only have to add repositories for certain select 3rd party unoffical stuff (if you ever want/need it)
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: sadly, there isn't nearly as much variety in games (yet) for linux
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  yup .. i got [ and loved ] the concept of repositories
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  omg !! i checked that wine appdb page .. almost ALL games which are good and famous work through wine bro
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, you said 3400$,how is it
<anolis> (except Lineage 2)
<icesword> heheh
<polter> Linux_Fresher, check out Wine-doors if that app can help you install things to wine
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  i run a web cafe in partnership .. and cops keep raiding it to find if we use pirated version of windows
<anolis> (and baulders gate 2)
<prince_jammys> he bought 3 copies of photoshop
<qos_> hey guys ... i am trying to get my ipod running with ubuntu. i found a kernel module which seems to work fine... but i don't know what the author means with "location of your linux tree" in the following line: make -C <the location of your linuxtree> M=`pwd` modules
<polter> qos_, are you sure you need to compile a kernel-module?
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  so lots of $s went in to buy official windows XP copies .. dont want to do it all over again for crappy vista =)
<anolis> Linux_Fresher, why are you using windows in an internet cafe?
<qos_> polter, http://de.pastebin.ca/931871 here is a copy of the tiny readme
<revilodraw> exaile is the only program that plays my music very quietly, the rest work fine, but i prefer the feel of exaile. any ideas?
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  may be in 6 months or so, i plan to convert all my cyber cafe comps onto ubuntu and still run a gamer's cafe .. basically counter strike, warcraft FT, starcraft , warhammer etc  [ and all these games run through wine ]
<anolis> ooohhh for games
<polter> qos_, thats for the iphone?
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, good news for you
<Linux_Fresher> anolis:  i am way 2 new to linux m8 , wasnt knowing I had a choice and have had a VERY bad experience with Mandrake back then [ but it was most probably my own lack of knowledge ]
<qos_> polter, yeah
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  ya man, lots of $s which are not spent on M$ is total profit , so i can donate 30% of it to ubuntu if all goes well
<polter> qos_, oh ok, you wrote ipod.
<anolis> iunno yea.. you are probably gonna have to stick to windows until dev's start writing native code for linux for big brand games.. however quake and doom ahve native linux ports from Id software
<polter> well, I think you can access your ipod using one of the many apps available
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, yes,that is very good for open source community
<qos_> polter, i am sorry for that ^^
<loodjuret> is there a way to recover the password for your user on Ubuntu servers? like having it sent to your mailadress?
<mandrig> Hey
<mandrig> Can anyone tell me where I can get the "composite
<mandrig>  extension?
<polter> mandana, composite extension?
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  i hope so .. i know its not at all too much of money  in total but its surely 30% of my own pure profit  .. well, ethically its good i guess .. to give something because i would be getting free OS
<polter> oops
<polter> mandrig I meant to say
<polter> mandrig, what are you looking to do?
<csb>  allocate resource program --- dmfe: system bus error happens cr5=fffffff when booting what does this mean? please help where have I to look at?
<mandrig> polter, yes. When I go into Appearance Preferences and select a different visual effect, it say that 'the composite extension is not available'
<polter> mandrig, are you using an nvidia-driver?
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  plus all you guys who have been patiently helping a dunce like me, if u have websites, just give me the link in PM and I will make sure that sponcers on those sites get clicked everyday for next 7 days .. so 30 clicks per sponcer per day through my cafe
<mandrig> polter, no, Ati, so radeon I guess
<polter> mandrig, oh.. well it's an option to be changed in the xorg.conf file...
<Linux_Fresher> hihihi !! friend just got slackware CDs !! he is gonna freak out when he sees this Ubuntu already up and running in Live CD !! xD   brb
<qos_> does somebody know what is the "linux tree"?
<prince_jammys> Corky_: looks like something along the lines of this is what you need (but /usr instead of /home): http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<polter> mandrig, have you edited config-files before?
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, hehe,thank you ,sir,but i don't have one,
<clane-> http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1204890232436.jpg
<Corky_> thx. i couldnt find anything on the forums so i made a new post but this should help
<polter> clane-, wtf?
<Linux_Fresher> icesword:  aww !! u gotta have web presence these days i guess !! actually i dont have one either lol .. brb coffee time with friend
<Corky_> :S
<Corky_> dude
<Corky_> thats messed up
<mandrig> clane, sad day for the kitty
<icesword> Linux_Fresher, okay
<polter> clane- should be kicked for posting that crap
<polter> man.. I happen to like cats..
<Corky_> yeah
<clane-> cats suck
<Corky_> thats messed up
<prince_jammys> !ops | clane
<ubotu> clane: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<polter> fuck, that image is gonna stick with me
<revilodraw> does anyone else find exaile to be the quietest player?
<prince_jammys> clane you are an idiot
<polter> what kind of moron would post something like that..
<polter> shit..
<mandrig> Polter, did you get my messages?
<Corky_> its disturbing
<clane-> sorry guyz
<Corky_> i think it was made by a chinese dude cos the cd is written in chinese
<clane-> wrong chan
<revilodraw> clane ur an idiot
<Corky_> damn skippy wrong channel
<Ergo^> clane- : , congratulations for good taste
<qos_> hey guys ... i am trying to get my ipod running with ubuntu. i found a kernel module which seems to work fine... but i don't know what the author means with "location of your linux tree" in the following line: make -C <the location of your linuxtree> M=`pwd` modules
<Corky_> u must be looking for #sadism
<icesword> Corky_, what chinese cd?
<Corky_> the one in the pic
<Ergo^> anyways you can go to jail for that - if you are the maker
<prince_jammys> i have to look at that as i hang with my two cats. what an ass
<prince_jammys> not "hang" literally ahem
<Ergo^> heh, i have 3 cats too
<Corky_> dont show ur cats
<Ergo^> 2 ;D
<Corky_> they wont sleep tonight
<revilodraw> ergo: jail? good.
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: ??? Kernel modules? What instructions are you following and what is your ubuntu version?
<icesword> Corky_, that is not simplified chinese
<Corky_> what is it?
<Corky_> japaese?
<Corky_> or traditional chinese?
<icesword> Corky_, yes
<Corky_> yeah i know theres some sick sadistic people in those parts
<Corky_> i seen some stuff man
<Corky_> disturbin
<Seveas> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Ergo^> revilodraw: : i think that in every civilized country there are paragraphs for sadism on animals, zoophilia etc. japan too
<monzie|home> hi all
<monzie|home> I need help with LVM
<Corky_> sorry
<makdaknife> what's up monzie?
<ThreeFingerPete> what would i find a beowulf cluster useful for?
<BlastuR> hello.. how can I setup a ARM cross-compiler environment on Ubuntu 7.10?
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, instructions are here http://de.pastebin.ca/931871, 2.6.22-14-generic, ubuntu 7.10
<Seveas> ThreeFingerPete, distcc, large calculations, tinkering
<ThreeFingerPete> Seveas: thanks. i dont know what those are.. i guess i wouldnt find it useful! haha
<ArthurArchnix> qos and what program are you using to manage your music? Rythmbox, exaile, amarok?
<icesword> that pic is too cruel,i cannot even go to sleep tonight
<Seveas> icesword, did you see what ubotu said half a page ago?
<hischild> how can i run a program under a different user?
<Seveas> hischild, with sudo
<Seveas> sudo -H -u username_here /path/to/app
<hischild> Seveas, sorry, i should clarify ... i want to run it from a script which is executed from contab
<hischild> *crontab
<ArthurArchnix> oh, qos_ You said " i am trying to get my ipod running with ubuntu", but you really want to get your iphone going.
<icesword> Seveas, sorry,but i don't understand some site offers these pictures
<csb>  allocate resource program --- dmfe: system bus error happens cr5=fffffff when booting what does this mean? please help
<ktz> xD
<Seveas> hischild, simply add it to the correct crontab
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, no ipod touch ...
<hischild> Seveas, it'll still ask for my pass ... or not?
<Seveas> hischild, if you add it to the correct users crontab, you don't need sudo
<icesword> Seveas, i will stop
<hischild> Seveas, right ... tnx
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: Well, you pasted instructions about a kernel module that charges and iphone when plugged into your computer.
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, thats my problem at the moment ...  it is not recharing with linux
<ArthurArchnix> But you have an ipod touch. Not an iphone qos_ What makes you think that will work?
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, the module is for the ipod touch
<csb>  allocate resource program --- dmfe: system bus error happens cr5=fffffff when booting what does this mean? please help
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, you can see the project details here ... http://matt.colyer.name/projects/iphone-module/
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: So let me get this straight. You've got an ipod touch, which you have working with ubuntu. The only thing that isn't working, is that it doesn't charge when connected. Is that right?
<bowen> could someone tell me how to disable gnome-desktop starting on start up, i just want it to go into the command line?!
<csb> init3
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, right :) ... and for this there is a module or i think they call it driver
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: Did you follow these instructions to get it working? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<rhineheart_m> Is there a compatible software/script for ubuntu that will give functions like this? http://info.shallax.com/index.php
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, yeah
<icesword> rhineheart_m, did you see below it,that generated by soemthing,hehe
<ThreeFingerPete> bowen: the only way i know of is to remove it
<bowen> ergh, i don
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: Ok... well, at least I'm up to speed now if not very helpful. :P And what was the problem with the instructions, they didn't work?
<bowen> i dont want to do that, i want to be able to start it manually again using startx
<rhineheart_m> icesword: yeah.. but I guess its not compatible with ubuntu
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, i don't understand what the location of my linux tree is...
<csb>  allocate resource program --- dmfe: system bus error happens cr5=fffffff when booting what does this mean? please help
<ThreeFingerPete> bowen: perhaps this will give you some rough ideas. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<icesword> rhineheart_m, maybe,i think you need phpbb or something
<marco> rhineheart_m, have you installed apache, and php?
<bowen> ThreeFingerPete: cheers, i will look into that!
<prince_jammys> bowen: go to system->administration->services and disable "gdm"
<rhineheart_m> marco: yeah.. I do have
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: I don't know either.
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, are you familiar with compiling?
<wayne_> I use kubuntu hardy but KDE3 apps sometimes don't seem to be able to establish network connections. Any non-KDE apps can do networking.
<bowen> prince_jammys: thanks, i'll give that a go
<geirha> !hardy | wayne_
<ubotu> wayne_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jack2> hi
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: I can follow instructions. And I used to compile my own kernel back in the dapper days, but no more. Aside from that kernel tree thing though, it doesn't look too hard.
<ArthurArchnix> Try just asking about that single line qos_
<qos_> ArthurArchnix, didn't start this whole thing with my question about that single line? ;)
<wayne_> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wayne_> i mean geirha
<david_> d
<ArthurArchnix> qos_: Yup. But because you said "my ipod" I was concerned you were doing something really wrong. I just wanted to make sure you weren't a noob following bad advice.
<qos_> ll
<marco> rhineheart_m
<rhineheart_m> marco: yes marco?
<rhineheart_m> marco: found something?
<marco> rhineheart_m, just extract the archive from http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/ and put in your htdocs folder. Run apache and point your browser to localhost
<rrplay> need a bit of help with wget options to resume a 92% download
<jrib> rrplay: use -c
<Linux_Fresher> bak
<rrplay> jriib: already tried will try agin thankx
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  yap .. what u said worked .. wine is now installed .. no error messages
<jrib> rrplay: it only works if the server supports it
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  i will play with it for some time to try to figure out settings paths and options, if i get stuck will be back here :)
<marco> rhineheart_m: I just finished installing it locally on my laptop. Was a pretty easy setup once you edit the config.php file.
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: ok
<rrplay> jrib: this time it worked thanks
<muszek> hi... I have Ubuntu, my girlfriend has XP.  can someone recommend an XP music player that can play music hosted on my computer (via Rhythmbox).  I haven't used windows for a long time and my sound card is broken :/
<GeorgeA> anyone know where i can get the .deb package for pidgin 2.3.1?
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  ok, do i have to ADD an application to the configuration menu ?  for example i want to start warhammer
<rrplay> jrib: thank about 2 hrs ago checked this   and now wget -c worked liked it should ty
<faileas> muszek: you might wanna try #windows
<rhineheart_m> marco: I got here.. Bad file descriptor. Failed to write..
<muszek> faileas: I'm scared :)
<faileas> pfft
<faileas> we don't bite
<marco> rhineheart_m: did you download the RC or Current Release?
<rhineheart_m> marco: phpSysInfo 2.5.4
<girl_> girl
<faileas> muszek: in your situation tho, i'd just put them on a smb drive and use windows file sharing to access the files
<marco> rhineheart_m: I didn't have any trouble with extraction. Are you using CommandLine or an archive program?
<muszek> faileas: I don't use samba (and don't really want to...)
<faileas> lol
<faileas> someone answered your question ;p
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: you mean an app that you installed with wine? usually it'll just appear in the menu automatically
<_ruben> !info phpsysinfo
<ubotu> phpsysinfo (source: phpsysinfo): PHP based host information. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  no i already have warhammer installed on HD through windows installation
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  was trying to show the launcher exe  to wine , but suddenly after installing wine, it took out my SATA 80 GB HD [ where the game and windows xp is ]  .. giving some error that now it cant mount it .. i am SURE  when i started Live CD , i have used 'My Computer'  to see what all hard drives linux can "see" .. and i am SURE it was reading SATA disk
<rhineheart_m> marco: okay.. I got it working.. but do you think this is safe?
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  launcher exe means dow.exe   [ dawn of war. exe ]
<Mannequin> hi
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: if you want to run an app from wine, you have to install it through wine though
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:   oooh .. ok .. and why did suddenly SATA became unmountable ?
<marco> rhineheart_m: Not sure to be completely honest. My webserver on my laptop is localhost only I use it for development only. So far the script looks pretty clean - I don't see any harm in making it public.
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: i don't know
<Mannequin> I'm looking for THE guide to have dual monitors (a laptop connected to a 22' display) on (x)Ubuntu
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  so what to do now ? reboot ?
<red_one> help, i get a python error whenever i try to use apt!
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  would it have anything to do with installing wine ?  any idea ?
<prince_jammys> Linux_Fresher: i'm not familiar with the kind of setup you have there. reboot, i guess
<rhineheart_m> marco: thanks... have you checked the files already if it is really clean?
<Linux_Fresher> prince_jammys:  kk .. rebooting
<marco> rhineheart_m: I scanned through the main function files. The ones that do all the calls. Dosn't seem like anything is malicious. Plus this is included in the Package Manager. Meaning Ubuntu team have already looked through and approved it.
<rhineheart_m> marco: ah.. really? okay.. thanks...
<marco> rhineheart_m: No problem.
<rhineheart_m> marco: can you please check this one for me? http://gentoox.shallax.com/
<rhineheart_m> marco: have you seen the module int eh left side of the page.. do you know what is it?
<Lartza> ubuntu is really weird
<rhineheart_m> Lartza: No! Ubuntu is great... :)
<Lartza> after two reboots my game works again
<Lartza> not weather applet and amsn though
<ikkinu> I'm using 8.04, and I have a problem with, shares-admin, services-admin, *-admin: it says I could not authenticate; does anyone have the same problem or fixed it, or know how to solve it?
<Seveas> ikkinu, could be policykit or dbus breakage. Don't use alpha versions unless you know what to do :)
<mohbana_> i can't click on the icons on the desktop any more, what should i do? i dont want to log out because i am working on something?
<mohbana_> ?
<ikkinu> Seveas, I know it's alpha; I was just asking if someone had the same prob and fixed it :)
<beast> can anybody in the universe help me with my atheros wireless problem
<beast> pleeaasse!
<_ruben> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<beast> SOMEBODY??
<mohbana_> i can't click on the icons on the desktop any more, what should i do? i dont want to log out because i am working on something?
<mohbana_> somebody please
<ikkinu> beast, describe the problem instead of asking if there's someone who ...
<icesword> good night!
<beast> ubuntu, restricted drivers manager pics up my atheros wireless card but i cant use it at all
<mohbana_> please! :(
<beast> iv tried madwifi but i dont seem to get anywere
<prince_jammys> mohbana_: when did this begin?
<prince_jammys> ah, left
<beast> any ideas, or any one got a very clear FAQ on how to get it working at all
<Flynsarmy> I used to be able to press print screen and it'd just copy the active window but now it tries to take the entire desktop. how do i change it back to just the window?
<anolis> alt-prntscrn
<igor> hello. is there something like evil lyrics for linux?
<faileas> igor: amarok has that built in
<PeckaH> rhythmbox has it too
 * faileas was very tempted to answer yes and leave it at that ;p
<igor> so only the builtin stuff?
<igor> i miss evillyrics cause i could customize the appearence and stuff
<Flynsarmy> anolis: Is there a way to default it to the window and have to press alt to get teh screen?
<anolis> mm
<anolis> look in keyboard bindings..
<anolis> lemme see where that applet is
<anolis> System>Preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Flynsarmy> anolis: OK i see it. thanks :)
<kane77> how can I have multiple distros? should I make separate /boot?
<solexious> Hello all, what text editor is good for writing python scripts? *colour highlighting etc*
<anolis> you would create a new partition and install on there, then update your grub install and menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<minholi> hi folks
<minholi> can someone on US do a traceroute to 200.193.131.137 and paste on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to me?
<Flynsarmy> solexious: Probably a stupid solution but i just WINE Notepad++ :P
<minholi> this ip address is our local dns server, we are having some problems here.
<whitman> solexious, I use Cream, an addon for vim, sudo aptitude install cream
<Mannequin> anyone who knows how to setup a dual-head with an nvidia card on two screens with different resolutions?
<carrera> whitman, i'm new to ubuntu. What's aptitude pls?
<jatt> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Flynsarmy> Mannequin: I just got dual monitors working with nvidia :) sudo nvidia-settings
<carrera> thanks jatt
<Mannequin> Hi Flynsarmy, I've run nvidia-settings some minutes ago
<biabia> i put ubuntu on a pc with a wireless card here last nite, and it connects fine, but only to my neighbors not running encryption. cant get it to connect to ours which has 64bit hex  wep set
<Flynsarmy> Mannequin: I'm relatively new to ubuntu i don't know how to solve any real problems that come up. Just thought i'd suggest it incase you hadn't already tried
<Mannequin> the only problem is that when I tried TwinView, the resolution of the laptop went to high
<Mannequin> Flynsarmy:  but, do you have same resolution on both screens?
<Flynsarmy> Mannequin: no. Screen is much larger. The same thing appears on both monitors but i miss the bottom and right of the display on my laptop
<Flynsarmy> Mannequin: If you do find a solution please let me know :) i'd love to have it fixed too
<rhineheart_m> marco: Is there a way to remove the local IP there?
<IdleOne> does wubi use all the windows drivers? biggest concern is ethernet controler
<Mannequin> Flynsarmy: ok, I wil, thanks for your help
<biabia> i put ubuntu on a pc with a wireless card here last nite, and it connects fine, but only to my neighbors not running encryption. cant get it to connect to ours which has 64bit hex  wep set
<IdleOne> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CHESHiRE> hey cansomeone plz help me ?
<CHESHiRE> pm if you can plz
<IdleOne> !ask | CHESHiRE
<ubotu> CHESHiRE: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<polter> CHESHiRE, wjat
<CHESHiRE> Ok ive just installed ubuntu 2.10 and I want to install the 3ddesktop does anyone have a guide
<nickthorley> hi all - is there an alternative player for ubuntu that plays rm files or should i just install realplayer
<polter> nickthorley, helix player
<polter> or vlc
<unicum> can't mplayer do that too?
<polter> unicum, probably
<jrib> nickthorley, unicum: yes, mplayer can play them as well
<Codenut> Good Morning
<polter> CHESHiRE, have you tried enabling it under "System->Settings->Apperance"?
<nickthorley> i tried one vid but it didnt work but may have been corrupt or encoded with a strange codec i guess
<unicum> then.. nickthorley type : sudo aptitude install mplayer-mozilla
<unicum> that's a nice thing ^^
<jrib> nickthorley: did you have w32codecs?
<IdleOne> !mp3 | nickthorley
<ubotu> nickthorley: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Codenut> How do I make a backup of Evolution to a thumb drive? In essence how do I export the data in Evolution?
<polter> unicum, I've had some issues with mplayer playing some rm-content though
<nickthorley> jrib: well i need to check that - I believe i did but i will double check - they are available from the repos arent they
<Cyberai> Codenut, just copy the .evolution folder in your home dir to the drive
<polter> Codenut, all of your Evolution user-data is in the .evolution-folder
<unicum> polter in what form?
<jrib> nickthorley: not from the official repositories.  But you can get them from the Medibuntu repositories
<unicum> or, to what extent?
<polter> unicum, blank windows saying "no video" and nothing else :
<polter> but just on some sites though
<nickthorley> jrib: are they in the 3rd party list or do I need to add them?
<unicum> polter that ain't nice
<polter> unicum, nope, not at all
<polter> realplayer is built on top of the open source helixplayer I believe
<XceII> How do i make my internet as fast as kubuntu, my ubuntu seems slow.
<jrib> nickthorley: I don't know what you mean by "3rd party list"
<unicum> after all, who needs real media anyway? :P
<unicum> same crap as flash
<IdleOne> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CHESHiRE> Does anyone have the program that install the nvidia drivers to current ones
<unicum> well.. maybe not as crappy, but almost
<nickthorley> jrib: when you select the sources in the add remove programs there was one for 3rd party stuff - cant rememeber the terminology
<polter> CHESHiRE, you mean envy?
<CHESHiRE> thats the one :D
<unicum> CHESHiRE : aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<CHESHiRE> like a purple program
<jrib> nickthorley: not by default as far as I know
<unicum> what.. envy?
<polter> CHESHiRE, the nvidia-glx(-new) will probably do fine
<polter> I usually install wiith nvidia's own installscript
<bazhang> CHESHiRE: envy is a really awful idea
<ubuntu-users> hi i have dvi cable now how i can have picture from pc ubuntu in my tv
<incorrect> are there any tools to reload all my kernel modules?
<mrsno__> CHESHiRE envy will , its not recommended but definately useful for people who _NEED_ the latest nvidia driver, the version in gutsy repos doesn't work great with 8600 series cards.
<dgjones> Codenut, Under the file menu in Evolution, isn't there an option for backing up your data? I've seen it somewhere in the recent versions of Evolution
<nickthorley> could anyone send me very good repos for ubuntu that may contain good packages - I was previously a fedora person so dont know any good ubuntu ones except the defaults
<polter> nickthorley, the default ones contain most you will ever need
<XceII> How can i make my internet connect faster in ubuntu
<ubuntu-users> hi i have dvi cable now how i can have picture from pc ubuntu in my tv
<unicum> XceII what do u mean, connect faster?
<XceII> ya, kubuntu is fast, ubuntu is slow
<hc1> hi guys
<unicum> o.O
<polter> XceII, seems a bit strange.. check dmesg for errors about network
<XceII> ok
<XceII> tx
<polter> it's really hard to help with something that can depend on sooo many things
<XceII> ic
<XceII> its weird tho
<polter> XceII, indeed it is
<XceII> ok ill keep plugging, thanks
<IdleOne> nickthorley, the default ones plus !universe and !multiverse are the good ones
<nickthorley> idleone: what are the urls for those please
<IdleOne> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<IdleOne> nickthorley, ^^^
<polter> nickthorley, open synaptic, go look in the menus for "repositories" and then you can enable them by checkbox
<IdleOne> polter, Software Sources
<unicum> is there any really cool im for ubuntu which has practically no buddylist, like adiumX (there's like no backround) or is there a plugin to pidgin which let's u set ur own background?
<Malluco> zg
<polter> IdleOne, thanks, I'm a bit fuzzy today it seems :)
<IdleOne> polter, np:)
<Malluco> hello world !!
<archman_> helllo
<st3ffen> unicum if youre using compiz fusion, try to hold the 'alt' key and toggle the transparency of the contact list with the mouse wheel
<lastcallrj> hey there... i need some help with ubuntu server... im remastering it with reconstructor... =] any help?
<unicum> st3ffen cool, didn't know that feature
<st3ffen> glad i could help :)
<unicum> dumb thing though, it makes the whole thing transparent.. including the text
<lastcallrj> need help with reconstructor... anyone?
<xakep> hi
<can> hello. how do i install sun jdk in ubuntu
<aoupi> are there any good language-learning tools for ubuntu? (spanish in perticular)
<lastcallrj> i need to change the hostname... but is not that easy...
<polter> can, "sudo apt-get install sun-java1.6-bin" I believe
<lastcallrj> ALGUM BRASILEIRO AE?
<polter> or just through synaptic :)
<Malluco> lastcallrj eu ^^
<jrib> !br | lastcallrj
<ubotu> lastcallrj: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<can> actually i have the sun jdk but i want to know how i can install the java docs
<Duckstar> Hi all, quick question "sudo apt-get install flash-plugin" should work yes ?
<Werdna> Duckstar: try it.
<polter> Duckstar, flashplugin-nonfree if you want adobes
<Duckstar> I have
<aoupi> gangsterlicious: sun-java6-doc
<aoupi> can: sun-java6-doc
<lastcallrj> alguem ae já trabalhou com reconstructor?
<aoupi> gangsterlicious: sorry, tab-completion error :)
<jrib> Duckstar: no.  Why not just visit a page that requires flash in firefox and click on the yellow bar that pops up?
<jrib> lastcallrj: english only here please.  Portuguese in #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<Duckstar> I just installed a machine to the right config, and then exported its list of packages, now i am trying to install from that list
<tomasz> hello
<lastcallrj> ok...
<Duckstar> but the new machine can't seem to find the most basic packages
<tomasz> it is a very simple installation from listu
<jrib> Duckstar: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<tomasz> you need only your dvd in computer
<tomasz> i have a problem with mozilla browser
<Duckstar> Yeah i thought that might be the case, but i can't find the option to enable it.  I could in Fiesty, but not gutsy
<JC_Denton_> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JC_Denton_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tomasz> when i was on ms windows xp system my browser writes pictures as  jpg automatically
<jrib> Duckstar: system -> administration -> software sources
<Duckstar> i am there now
<tomasz> now i have to write for example 1.jpg not 1 as it was yesterday
<jrib> !enter | tomasz
<ubotu> tomasz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tomasz> it is not possible to do it in linux ubuntu?
<Duckstar> I have ticked the box "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues"
<Duckstar> ticking and unticking
<polter> Duckstar, don't forget to reload in synaptic
<jrib> Duckstar: yes, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<Duckstar> jrib: But i took a list from my other machine, i don't see how that machine could have the package and this one can't
<lastcallrj> is there any developers channel?
<jrib> lastcallrj: yes, but it is for development, not support
<Duckstar> Downloading package information and i am getting alot of Failed's
<lastcallrj> right
<jrib> Duckstar: pastebin your sources.list, the command you are using, and the full output
<lastcallrj> so this is the support one?
<jrib> lastcallrj: yes
<lastcallrj> nice
<rambo3> you must be new to freenode
<lastcallrj> me?
<rambo3> jok ja
<ubuntu-users> how can i have picture from ubunto to video / tv i have dvi cable
<lastcallrj> ?
<lastcallrj> i need help with reconstructor.... =/
<ubuntu-users> where is my nvidia so i can have twinview settings there
<Duckstar> jrib: I am not familiar with pastebin
<jrib> lastcallrj: /join ##reconstructor
<lastcallrj> im already there
<jrib> lastcallrj: also try there forums: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=38
<jrib> !pastebin > duckstar (read the private message from ubotu)
<lastcallrj> nobody talks in there
<jrib> lastcallrj: be patient
<rambo3> i'dd rather use morphix for that then ubuntu
<jrib> most channels are not as active as this one
<polter> lastcallrj, send the devs an email
<lastcallrj> neither at their forum
<lastcallrj> mmm right
<lastcallrj> i'll try it
<lastcallrj> thanks man
<lastcallrj> =]
<ubuntu-users> how can i have picture from ubunto to video / tv i have dvi cable
<nickthorley> what is the best way for a ubuntu laptop to access the filesystems of an ubuntu pc - is it still nfs or is another method more efficient like sshfs
<sinbox> I hope this isn't off-topic: anyone know of a portable address book application that would be compatible with linux & windows?
<unicum> btw, is there any way to transport old logs (i used miranda im under windows) to the pidgin (linux) i'm using right now?
<rambo3> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<polter> unicum, I think there is a plugin for pidgin that can read logs from other clients
<polter> unicum, search synaptic for "pidgin plugin pack"
<unicum> just found that one.. it doesn't say anything about miranda im though
<jrib> sinbox: maybe the thunderbird address book?
<unicum> it says it can read msn, yahoo and all this crap.. well, on the other hand those are just the protocols, maybe i should try
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, sunbird ..by mozilla
<sinbox> jrib, well I don't think they've made the portable thunderbird compatible with both linux and and windows yet, but there are rumours that they are working on it
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, one that runs on both.. no
<Duckstar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58721
<sinbox> they profiles are compatibles though so I guess I'll have to go with that, Jack_Sparrow
<Duckstar> jrib: with a "/" on the end
<jrib> !automatix | Duckstar
<ubotu> Duckstar: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<unicum> yet another totally useless question
<iratiku> I went to apache to solve my server issues, they told me to install mod_status... mod_status isn't in /etc/apache2/mods-available .... I can't find any howto's or tutorials on installing mod_status , can anyone point me in the right direction?
<unicum> f11 is usually used to fullscreen windows, is ther a key or a shortcut to minimize windows/"unfullscreen" windows/drop windows to the status bar
<sinbox> unicum, I think log files are just plain text files with a different extension, just try moving them into your pigin log folder and see what gives
<polter> unicum, check System->Settings->Keyboard Shortcuts
<unicum> hm, right
<jrib> iratiku: are you sure?   I have it here.  Try 'sudo a2enmod status'
<unicum> sinbox i think that won't work 'cuz in miranda the logs were included in the profile-file
<iratiku> "This module does not exist"
<jrib> iratiku: what version of ubuntu?
<iratiku> I think i'm running 6.06
<iratiku> lts
<jrib> !version | iratiku
<ubotu> iratiku: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<iratiku> yep
<iratiku> 6.06.1 LTS
<sinbox> ok unicum I din't know that, but you can still read your old log in any text editor though even if they don't transfer I guess
<polter> unicum, this is what I found about pidgin reading logs http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/361
<iratiku> apache2 -v  is Apache/2.0.55
<jrib> Duckstar: get rid of automatix
<unicum> cool thing, thx
<ubuntu-users> so what do you guys suggest to do can i have it on these way from tv to video just normaal scart, then i have from pc my dvi cable into the video player, but my video player has this  colours to insert cables white,yellow,red and my dvi cable has thisc colours red,green,bluee
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-users, yellow white red is std ntsc   red green blue is composite
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-users, not compatible
<polter> damn nautilus keeps crashing on me
<unicum> so then, gone for 40 winks. after all it's short past noon over here
<ubuntu-users> so how can i have picture from pc to tv
<iratiku> ubuntu-users: get a big lcd tv... they all have vga / dvi in
<polter> anybody else have the issue of gtk screwing up so panel-colors doesn't change when changing themes, or nautilus freezing all the time?
<ubuntu-users> i can not afford it with lcd tv
<iratiku> ubuntu-users: if you don't have an lcd tv... the resolution will be such crap on a regular tv
<jrib> iratiku: can you verify that mod_status existed back then?
<iratiku> jrib: back then?
<iratiku> oh ... for apache2 2.0.55
<jrib> iratiku: dapper was released in 2006 june (6.06)
<iratiku> yeah it did exist... because the docs mention it being available for either inetd or standalone mode , only apache<2 had those modes
<jrib> iratiku: I can't find "status.load" in any dapper package
<iratiku> I need to upgrade my distro don't i
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-users, You would need to upgrade your video player or use a diferent feed from your pc.. ntsc/pal
<qwertz2007> hello
<iratiku> How might I approach the issue of upgrading the distro on a production server?
<bloody`> !upgrade  | iratiku
<ubotu> iratiku: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<babo_> so I've changed a client domain onto a new server. the client accesses their mail using an outlook account at an eircom mail address. The thing is though, I had to set up an accounts@domain.com mail address on the domain server with a username and pass for the client to be able to login to see their mail.
<whatspy> what's the name of the program that runs when I click "Places --> home folder" ?
<bloody`> nautilus?
<iratiku> nautilus ~ ?
<babo_> a simple forwarder didn't work ...
<Jack_Sparrow> iratiku, YOu might want to consider waiting for hoary, as it is supposed to let you go directly from lts to lts and not have all those steps in between
<qwertz2007> i have got a serious problem with my wireless pci card
<whatspy> bloody, iratiku: I am happy :)
<jrib> iratiku: maybe this helps: http://www.debuntu.org/apache-activity-performance-mod_status
<qwertz2007> who can help me?
<hischild> is there such a thing for ati cards, like nvidia-settings is for ati cards?
<hischild> *nvidia cards
<bmm> Hi
<qwertz2007> ??
<jrib> !upgrade > iratiku (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Sort of, what is the problem? and which card
<bloody`> !help | qwertz
<ubotu> qwertz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bmm> what is the chanel for ubuntu MOTU?
<jrib> iratiku: I'd wait for hardy to upgrade from dapper, that way you can skip the releases in between
<dgjones> qwertz2007, you need to give more details, which wireless card, what you've tried etc, before people will know whether they can help you
<jrib> bmm: #ubuntu-motu
<whatspy> next question: some file appears to be un-renamable because there are weird characters in it's name (I can't type them in the console !), how do we deal with such issues?
<qwertz2007> yes yes ok
<qwertz2007> i have got wireless pci-card wg311t (netgear)
<iratiku> So I'd have to upgrade from dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy ... to get mod_status and figure out why my server is hanging?
<iratiku> gosh..................
<qwertz2007> my main problem is that i can't connect
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i found out what was causing me a lot of trouble ... it appears my graphics card has "some" trouble .... so i reverted back to my x1300 card... yet i want to connect my tv, which is black and white, so it's most likely at ntsc instead of pal. With nvidia-settings that was an option to change, but how can i do that for ati? (long story :p )
<qwertz2007> to my wireless station (router)
<bmm> thank you
<jrib> iratiku: well, first you should read the link I sent you which suggests you can enable mod_status on dapper
<nickthorley> sorry to repeat all but whats the best way to connect filesystems from one machine to another - is it still nfs and editing the /etc/exports file or is there a more efficient way
<mohbana> where can i control which services are started up?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, I think I got it.. one sec.. let me look at my notes on those
<iratiku> jrib: i was reading that article... doesn't mention dapper... just says mod_status is already compiled on debian based systems such as ubuntu
<jrib> mohbana: system -> administration -> services
<qwertz2007> this is output of iwconfig and lspci http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8678/duepalledz2.jpg
<jrib> iratiku: look at the date on the comments though
<fakhruddin> hey m new to ubuntu n wud like to knw is thr a task manager in linux..ubuntu?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you keep notes on the support you give? man that's crazy :P
<hischild> fakhruddin, speak normally with normal words please. Yes there is such a thing. System -> administration -> system monitor.
<mohbana> jrib, is there a more detailed one?
<fakhruddin> sorry!
<jrib> mohbana: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<hischild> fakhruddin, no need to say sorry, merely making it easier for you to be understood by others :-)
<mohbana> i want to see what services ubuntu is running
<fakhruddin> one more question..does beryl manager work on an integrated graphic card on asus mother board
<iratiku> jrib: thanks... i grepped /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ... and found a status section
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, sudo aticonfig      but I didnt see anything about ntsc/pal in my notes
<bloody`> .
<mohbana> ps aux | wc -l  => 158
<mohbana> that list isn't complete
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, i've made a hack in the svideo - scart convertor i'm using, so it'll give color. I've tested it on my winbugs laptop, so now i'm hoping to get ubuntu to work with it.
<jrib> mohbana: what makes you say that?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, I keep pages of notes...  different ati cards, general info and more
<knoppix> hello all
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, awesome ... should do that as well, i might actually learn something here and then
<mohbana> jrib, it's only showing like 20 services
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, hope that helps
<anolis> I'm having trouble with MySQL on ubuntu server 7.10 whenever i try to login with the user "root" it says that it can't
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, it does :-) thanks
<knoppix> can anyone help me on knoppix
<bloody`> anolis: its a security feature, instead login as a user and use su or sudo
<bazhang> try #knoppix
<bloody`> !ask knoppix
<faileas> knoppix: no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask knoppix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fakhruddin> actually i also tried using mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> fakhruddin, we no longer use beryl and we need to know the chipset on the graphic card in that box
<jrib> mohbana: ok, I don't see why that implies the output ps gives you is incomplete.  You can see what services are setup to be run by reading 'man update-rc.d', or using sysv-rc-conf if you want a curses interface
<Fus> Hi EvryOne !!!
<Downsay> I just finished my upgrade to gutsy, from feisty, and now my graphics card and my audio isn't working, could someone please help me?
<fakhruddin> one sec i will just find
<anolis> bloody`, i haven't been able to even create users to log in with, this is a fresh install of ubuntu server
<knoppix> ok bye
<Duckstar> jrib: Sorry for the delay, yeah but i don't care if automatix isn't working .  I just want to be able to install some simple packages
<bloody`> anolis: you created one during install
<qwertz2007> ok i repeat all..
<faileas> Duckstar: what packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, please tell us which video card it is..  and you will most liklely need to recompile alsa
<Duckstar> jrib: getting you a paste thing
<jrib> Duckstar: the issue is not whether or not automatix is working.  The issue is automatix breaks other things
<anolis> bloody`, oh great... i forgot it.. any clue how i can reinstall/configure it?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, it is nvidia 8800gts graphics card
<bloody`> anolis: haha. reinstalll. your screwed without a user with root access
<Duckstar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58724/
<qwertz2007> Hello! my problem is that my wireless card (wg311t Netgear) don't see my wireless connection (produced by my router). I don't know what i must do i know that this is m output: http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8678/duepalledz2.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, That is one of the more troublesome of the nvidia.. dl the drivers from nvidia  for that
<anolis> bloody`, i know the root user password for the SYSTEM but not any users for the db
<fakhruddin> its asus k8v-mx VIA K8M800 VIA VT8237R
<Codenut> How do I get root permissions using the graphical interface?
<xhaCkeR_mi_S> hello
<hischild> anolis, you forgot the user you created during install? do you still have access to the recovery mode? there you can create a new  user and give him admin rights
<dgjones> !gksudo | Codenut
<ubotu> Codenut: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, could you help me get my audio working for now?  I'll worry about the nvidia later
<Jack_Sparrow> Codenut, gksudo
<bloody`> anolis; oh! well  the db uses regualr system users
<anolis> hischild, negative i know the the user on the sudo list, and i can also change the root password if need be
<Codenut> tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, sure let me post my notes into a pastebin for you
<xhaCkeR_mi_S> :)
<fakhruddin> jacksparrow:its asus k8v-mx VIA K8M800 VIA VT8237R
<anolis> bloody`, oh so i could just log in to the db with my normal system user?
<bloody`> anolis; yes
<anolis> bloody`, same pass and everything?
<bloody`> should be
<faragelloo> is there a program to correct the faulty download without starting it over?
<anolis> bloody`, mm ok i shall attempt
<bloody`> what?
<marx2k_> How do I kill another user's shell session on my system?
<anolis> bloody`, it gave me "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'anolis'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, lines 72,74,76 and 88 are what I normally suggest  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58726/
<anolis> marx2k, skill <user>
<marx2k_> ah ... but what if the user is me from a remote location?
<anolis> mmm
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, so do I just type them in exactly as written there, or do I need to type in sudo?
<anolis> marx2k, that is a good question, has your machine been compromised?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, you should be able to do them just like they are...  sudo only as needed
<marx2k_> no, I just left my screen session going from home but want to continue it here
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, what's the command to find out the pci:0:0 kind of location for my graphics card?
<bloody`> anolis: check your settings for the db
<marx2k_> it looks like skill has a tty argument so that answers my question :)
<jrib> marx2k_: can't you just use screen -x?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, after I've finished with line 72, the wget, do I have to extract the file?
<jrib> Duckstar: pastebin the command you are executing and errors you are getting as well
<anolis> bloody`, i'm sorry i'm a complete novice to this, i was just trying to get mediawiki running on my server, and can't seem to find any simple how to's
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, or do I do ONLY those steps you posted?
<bloody`> anolis: what db?
<marx2k_> jrib: lets see
<hischild> Downsay, the line 74 is the command to extract the files
<marx2k_> Oh I guess I can... i think
<jrib> anolis: first step is to install the mediawiki package, have you done that?
<marx2k_> let me try...
<Downsay> hischild, tyvm
<marx2k> ahhh
<marx2k> yeah that worked
<hischild> Downsay, if you follow those 4 commands precisely, you'll be fine :-) ( Jack_Sparrow seems afk :P )
<marx2k> but now my screen is a weird size
<anolis> bloody`, MySQL
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci | grep -i vga
<anolis> jrib, i downloaded it from sourceforge
<marx2k> Ohh I bet the screen size is the size of the screen on my laptop
<marx2k> thats weird
<marx2k> and cool
<anolis> jrib, i was able to get to the configuration page of the wiki.. but it needs MySQL username and pass... which i apparently don't know
<jrib> anolis: why did you not use the mediawiki package from the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, See if this is what you need.. sorry if Im laggin
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci | grep -i vga
<anolis> jrib, i had no clue that there was even a mediawiki package in the repos :X
<marx2k> brb
<jrib> anolis: there is :)
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, no prob :-) thanks
<Downsay> hischild, I followed them precisely and it didn't work for some reason, here's my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/932080
<anolis> jrib, can i tell it where to put it's root folder?
<anolis> jrib, as to preserve the integrity of my existing web dir
<g0g0r1n> is there any repository for ubuntu, where i can find older versions of software than actual version?
<hischild> Downsay, lol ... sorry, you should've executed line 78 as well :-)
<jrib> anolis: what do you mean exactly?
<Downsay> hischild, alright, let me try that
<bloody`> alonis: try mediawiki.org
<hischild> Downsay, have you ever compiled software before?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, did you see the note about libasound2   and did you see the note about reboot
<anolis> jrib, well, i have /var/www/<then some website4 stuff here>; I also have /var/www/wiki/ <which is where the wikipedia thing is installed now>
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, thanks for the assist.. I need to start coffee and wake up
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, you forgot to mention to him that he should also execute line 78 :-)
<dav7> hi. I am on arch linux, where can I download and try to install gksudo from?
<bloody`> apt-get
<hischild> dav7, it's installed by default
<jrib> anolis: the package will choose a sane location that will not conflict with your /var/www stuff
<dav7> I'm pretty okay with linux, so I just need the online location
<Downsay> hischild, no, I've not
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know what libasound2 is, I'm new to linux:(
<anolis> ahh
<anolis> ok
<bloody`> dav: try apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, yep.. I really need to just finish that darn script
<dav7> hischild: I'm not on ubuntu. I'm on arch. I need the online location of gksudo so I can downloiad it
<Downsay> hischild, here's my pastebin after line 78: http://pastebin.ca/932087
<anolis> jrib, should i remove the wiki folder then?
<dav7> bloody`: I don't have apt-get, I have pacman, and it's not in pacman's repo.
<jrib> anolis: yes
<anolis> jrib, ok, i shall try now
<hischild> Downsay, alright :-) libsound is part of what takes care of your sound. In order to fix this error, type the following:       <<      sudo apt-get install build-essential     >>
<v3ctor> dav7: try an arch channel
<patogen> If your hardware can "take" it, can you have as many processes running as you like?
<dav7> v3ctor: I doubt they have it
<dav7> I basically need the URL gksudo is installed from
<bazhang> dav7: why would you possibly want that with arch linux?
<dav7> the .deb or whatever
<Duckstar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58728
<dav7> bazhang: I want a GUI-ey way to run stuff as root... kdesu is a little out of place on my gnome-optimized desktop
<bloody`> !google | Dav7
<ubotu> Dav7: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<utb0t> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=|+Dav7
<dav7> lol
<bloody`> gksudo :)
<bloody`> watch
<bloody`> !google gksudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google gksudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<utb0t> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=gksudo
<bloody`> !google | gksudo
<jrib> dav7: I think you need to ask this channel in #archlinux.  Surely there is a better way to install gksudo on arch
<ubotu> gksudo: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<slackern> dav7: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ search there
<utb0t> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=|+gksudo
<bloody`> dav7" click the last link
<dav7> ah great
<Downsay> hischild, alright, that's finished now, what to do next after the build-essential?
<hischild> Downsay, you do line 78 again
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo dav7
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, a database of commands would be so useful ... you could just say execute line 38, 53, 14 and then 954
<dav7> AHH it's called gksu
<slackern> dav7: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/gksu/download
<dav7> LOL AND ARCH HAS A PACKAGE
<thc_oi> hi all, how to avoid ftp netout: broken pipe while uploading huge file size ?
<slackern> hehe
<dav7> I was running 'pacman -S gksudo' not 'pacman -S gksu'
<dav7> hahaha
<dav7> well thanks for the help :D
<slackern> dav7: atleast you found it now :)
<Downsay> hischild, here's what happened: http://pastebin.ca/932090
<anolis> jrib, so where does it end up.. it didn't really tell me what to do afterwards O_O
<astheo> hi, why is it that bittorrent isn't shown in my menu?
<bloody`> dav7: try neext time, 'pacman -S gksu*'
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I resized my partitions with partition magic and had grup double-booting XP and Ubuntu, now grub gives me "error 17
<bloody`> :)
<dav7> bloody`: that might work, yeash
<dav7> yeah even
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, get ur coffee! Downsay needs to install the kernel headers ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * bloody` passes out coffee all around
<hischild> Downsay, you need the kernel headers .... which i'll leave to someone else, since i dont remember that command ( and i'm not smart enough to take notes)
<rabby_> hi
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, he has those
<astheo> hi
<rabby_> what do You use instead of wmctrl within ubuntu?
<astheo> hi, why is it that bittorrent isn't shown in my menu?
<bloody`> haha @ why is that isnt shown
<Downsay> hischild, alright, I'll have to do this later, I've got to go for now, but ty very much for your help.  I'll note that I need the kernel headers
<jrib> Duckstar: I don't see any issue, there are just three packages that do not exist.  adobereader and flashplugin-nonfree are what you are missing.  adobe reader is probably in medibuntu with some other name
<bloody`> !english | astheo
<ubotu> astheo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hischild> Downsay, alright :-) good luck!
<bazhang> acroread iirc
<astheo> am i not speaking english?
<bloody`> you said why is that isnt
<bazhang> bloody`: ease up on the bot
<bloody`> u got it
<bloody`> i like him :)
<Lacrymology> excuse me, I did a really stupid thing
<Lacrymology> I was playing with compiz configuration
<Lacrymology> and there was this option
<bloody`> whats that?
<Lacrymology> "inside cube"
<Lacrymology> so I check it
<marx2k> s there a BitchX ctrl-key combo that switches windows instead of me typing /window goto <window number>?
<Lacrymology> and I'm inside the cube, and can't access my windows
<Lacrymology> anyone's got any ideas?
<bloody`> lac: have you tried exiting the program?
<marx2k> Lacrymology Think outside of the box
<astheo> maybe you missed some of it. anyway, as far as know bittorrent is installed by default in ubuntu. however i cannot access it through menu. is there a way i can enlist it in my menu?
<anolis> Lacrymology, lol, you can delete the config file out of /home/username/.compiz
<Lacrymology> anolis: thanks
<drK_avNgr> The man's trapped in a box.
<drK_avNgr> What a time to be alive.
<biabia_> configuring my wireless I'm at the last step, "dhclient ath0" but this step doesnt assign the IP address so my pc still doesnt connect
<Lacrymology> anolis: no .compiz file
<anolis> Lacrymology, forgot to mention .compiz is a dir.. so yea the file inside the :P
<bloody`> ath0?
<Lacrymology> anolis: no .compiz dir either
<anolis> Lacrymology, hmm lemme see then..
<bloody`> biabia: use iwconfig
<magistrum> list
<Lacrymology> anolis: it's
<kgb> Can anyone point me in the right direction, I'm trying to resize an ntfs partition from a live disk :S
<anolis> Lacrymology, .beryl
<bloody`> biabia: also, why isnt it called wlan0?
<Lacrymology> .xcompmgrrc
<magistrum> hmm
<magistrum> hi ppl
<drK_avNgr> Anyone have any experience managing screen brightness on laptops? Ubuntu's controls do nothing.
<magistrum> i do
<bloody`> drk: use the function keys on the keyboard
<magistrum> what laptop you have
<astheo> maybe you misseas far as know bittorrent is installed by default in ubuntu. however i cannot access it through menu. is there a way i can enlist it in my menu?
<drK_avNgr> I'd love to, but they also don't work.
<drK_avNgr> It's a Sony Vaio VGN-FS550
<anolis> Lacrymology, actually
<magistrum> vaio got problems with ubuntu
<astheo> hi, anyone out there how would like to help me?:)
<biabia_> ok yes the instructions say ath0 but you are right it is called wlan0 on my pc. how do i set the IP with iwconfig? I read the man page but i cant figure out how
<Lacrymology> anolis: neither... the one I said exists, but it hasn't any "inside cube" option
<astheo> who
<anolis> Lacrymology, try going to a console and doing. "xinit ccsm -- :1"
<drK_avNgr> magistrum: So there's nothing I can do?
<marx2k> Does anyone here use BitchX?
<PeckaH> marx2k: alt+number?
<Lacrymology> anolis: blergh, pkill compiz
<anolis> Lacrymology, that will start a new X session running only the configuration manager
<v3ctor> no BitchX here
<marx2k> PeckaH: Nope. Im on a remote terminal
<bloody`> bia: here are two pages for you:
<bloody`> http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-bringing-up-wireless-cards-continued/
<BizMan> anyone here know anything about sshfs, i have a question
<bloody`> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.newlinuxuser.com%2Fhowto-use-iwconfig%2F&ei=-k_RR-SjBqjSggTk49XTDA&usg=AFQjCNHF9fgQ0Z8pDN7EFhDINVj7xYdbfg&sig2=2wLUQbQQgfPGrHCQ58ghaQ
<marx2k> Alt+# gives me SWAP: Window 2 is not hidden!
<biabia_> thanks
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: what is the issue please be precise
<magistrum> drk answer my wisper
<biabia_> bloody i was following this guide and step 3 didnt seem to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiWithSomeoneElsesRouter
<Lacrymology> anolis: I killed compiz, and reconfigured before starting it. Now all's fine
<Lacrymology> thanks, anyways
<bazhang> Lacrymology: install the extra plugins
<ThreeFingerPete> ive got a windows ntfs partition. no matter how much i defrag it, its got a big gap of space at the beginning. how do i get the files to move up against the beginning of the partition so that i can install some 'buntu?
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Sure. When I try to use the brightness controls within power management to change the brightness of my screen, the slider moves but nothing happens. Also, when I unplug the computer from AC, brightness does not change. The function keys don't work for anything. So basically I'm stuck at the 2nd highest brightness setting and it eats my battery.
<magistrum> ok drk
<magistrum> got my wsp il explain
<magistrum> there
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: could you tell me the make and model of that computer please?
<drK_avNgr> wsp?
<anolis> well at least i helped him help himself
<bloody`> bia: why not just use gui?
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Sony Vaio VGN-FS550
<magistrum> yea i called oyu on private
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: thanks hang on a sec
<bloody`> mag: hes prolly not reg'd
<biabia_> i tried but its only connecting to my neighbors
<drK_avNgr> Thanks bazhang.
<bloody`> bia: change the ssid, use nm-applet to connect
<drK_avNgr> magistrum: I didn't receive anything, sent you a PM
<bloody`> bia: nm-applet you can manually type in the ssid
<sshirley> Hi all
<sshirley> I have an Intel dual-core processor on my laptop. I seem to be running a '*-generic' kernel. Does that mean it is not using both CPUs?
<BizMan> anyone know anything about sshfs? i have a question
<bloody`> sshirtly: no
<magistrum> <drK_avNgr> what about now, wantes to tell you try to install graphic drivers
<bloody`> sshirtley: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<biabia_> bloody`, ya i did that but it doesnt connect. i followed all the steps to set essid ap and the key
<drK_avNgr> magistrum: You want me to install specific drivers to my graphics card?
<biabia_> i just cant get the ip set
<bloody`> bia: did you setup the wrong channel?
<sshirley> bloody: I am not in from of my home computer right now. What should I expect to see when I 'cat'?
<magistrum> yea, mayber ubuntu , and hrdwer dont recognize them becaus you miss drivers for graphic card, and for function keys, on your vaio wepage should be drivers there
<bloody`> sshirtley: it should show up as 2 processors
<bloody`> if you have a 1.6ghz it will show as 2 800mhz cpu's
<sshirley> and if not? i am not sure if both are bing used because gkrellm only shows activity on 1 processor
<biabia_> bloody no its channel 5 i can see it in my iwlist scan
<sshirley> oh
<cobolfoo> sshirley, Menu: System -> Administration -> System Monitor : If you have 2 CPU, you will see: CPU1 and CPU2
<drK_avNgr> magistrum: I have an Intel 945GM card, and you think that Sony of all people would have Linux drivers?
<bloody`> bia: are you in the US?
<biabia_> ya
<cobolfoo> bloody Are you sure? I have a AMD X2 2.2, and I have 2 1.8ghz CPU, not 2 0.9
<sshirley> that's lame. why wouldn't it show each at 1.6ghz?
<magistrum> <drK_avNgr>they should HP for instance had for my pavilion all the drivers
<bloody`> mine shows at 2 1.2ghz= 2.4
<drK_avNgr> magistrum: Were they Linux drivers?
<magistrum> <drK_avNgr>you could try private pages do
<drK_avNgr> That's impressive.
<bloody`> bia: the us uses channels 1,6, or 11
<magistrum> <drK_avNgr>Support and Drivers maybe :) or private pages like linux dirvers, and look for your graphic card
<cobolfoo> sshirley, some processors adjust they speed depending of the load, sometime linux will tell me that my CPUs are slower but if I fire up an application, the CPU speed get higher
<erUSUL> bloody`:« < bloody`> if you have a 1.6ghz it will show as 2 800mhz cpu's » o.0 WTF!!! that's simply wrong/not true
<Aranel> hey, whats the version of xf86-video-nv
<hischild> bloody`, i'm afraid i must agree with the others. I have a dual core amd and i finally got my second core working. It shows as 2 2,0ghz cores :-)
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I resized my partitions with partition magic and had grup double-booting XP and Ubuntu, now grub gives me "error 17" and stops there. How can I get the proper boot manager back?
<bloody`> erUsul:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58730/
<allen_> hi all
<v3ctor> bloody`: i get what you are saying ;)
<bloody`> v3: thagts how it should be
<cl3tUs> Morning everyone!
<bloody`> a 2.2 dual core isnt 2x 2.2 ghz cores
<allen_> can i run win programes in
<cl3tUs> In Ubuntu, where is "~/gcc-3.4"?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Tell me if you think that is any clearer now  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58731/
<biabia_> my modem/network was working with the other pc's and the channel has been set at 5 for a couple years. but those are windows pc's and this one that wont connect is the only linux one
<bloody`> its 2x 1.1ghz cores
<magistrum> <drK_avNgr> any luck
<erUSUL> bloody`: that's only cpufrequencie scaling i have a AMS 3800+ X2 @ 2GHz but now they are running at 1GHz if i launch a compile jobe they both scale up to the full 2GHz speed
<allen_> need help
<bloody`> ok
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, would it help if the user would do sudo apt-get build-dep alsastuffhere ?
<cobolfoo> yes, all AMD have this feature
<bloody`> i dont want it scaled
<erUSUL> bloody`: on multicore cpu all cpus run at nominal speed
<cobolfoo> I think you can use cpufreq-selector command to lock the speed
<erUSUL> bloody`: change the cpu-freq governor from ondeman to performance
<skratz0r> Hello all
<bloody`> where?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Feel free to edit it and give me a link back.. it is such a common problem... I wanted to simplify it as much as possible
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, alright, i will ... i seem to have screwed my box over pretty  bad (as usuall ... :P )
<Aranel> how can I install xserver-xorg-video-nv 2.1.8 ?
<magistrum> Ok i need help now, is there a program like telnet in ubuntu :) and is there much difrence
<cl3tUs> Can anyone help me out with an easy question?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, so im goin to reinstall it again (easiest solution)
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, on your video?
<sshirley> And applications have to be multi-core cpu aware in order to use both? like i am wondering if mythtv is so.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, yup ...
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, no need to reinstall for video..
<allen_> can i use windows software on ubuntu ? ?
<magistrum> so any help for me
<faileas> sort of
<bloody`> allen: yes, thru wine
<cobolfoo> sshirley, by default few programs support the 2 cpus
<faileas> some apps work via wine
<bloody`> alot*
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, uhm .... i see the background for a second, then it goes white ... then i cant do shit ... other then move the mouse ...
<DOOM_NX> allen_, u could also create a virtual machine with Windows installed on it
<magistrum> is there any program like telnet in ubuntu
<faileas> magistrum: there should be a telnet client, but i can't quite recall what its called
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, Let me paste my full note section on your ati card.. then I need to run out to the Dr and bbl..
<sshirley> cobolfoo: so i would have to compile mythtv on my own if I wanted that (using a multi-core flag or something)?
<cobolfoo> to lock the cpu scale, you can use this command: sudo cpufreq-selector -g PERFORMANCE but I dont know how its can be useful.
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, <3 =)
<erUSUL> !who | bloody`
<ubotu> bloody`: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<magistrum> <faileas> thnx, but i need a name lol
<magistrum> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, ctrl alt F2 get you a login prompt?
<cobolfoo> sshirley, I dont know specificaly for myth-tv, but if for example, myth-tv call programs in background (encoders) they will run on the best available CPU automaticaly
<bloody`> er: i know how to talk in here
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, negative, have to reboot and can only change on login
<faileas> magistrum: try telnet ;p
<cl3tUs> In Ubuntu, where is "~/gcc-3.4"?
<erUSUL> bloody`: sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand
<hischild> bloody`, the reason for the names is to type the full name so ti flashes ... guess not
<erUSUL> bloody`: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance  (sorry)
<bloody`> er: thanks
<magistrum> haha i might
<cobolfoo> sshirley,  but if you compile something, use : make -j3 when you compile, it will split the compilation on both cpu evenly (you know 2 CPU at 100% everytime, a huge compilation speed boost)
<faileas> magistrum: also try apt-cache search telnet to see whats listed
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild, get to recovery mode, you should be able to clear it  with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  even if it is only vesa mode and 1024
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58733/
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, tried that, failed ...
<bloody`> er: command not found
<cobolfoo> bloody its a gnome tool (cpufreq-selector)
<bloody`> ok
<skratz0r> Jack_Sparrow; what are you trying to do? I wasn't here when you asked...
<bloody`> bbl guys
<cobolfoo> bloody: sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: try this in a terminal: ls /proc/acpi/sony/
<cl3tUs> In Ubuntu, where is "~/gcc-3.4"?
<skratz0r> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cobolfoo> cl3tUs, I think you need to install it , gcc4 come by default
<ubstud> when I try "glxinfo | grep render" IT says direct rendering = NO - could someone help me get 3d working on my comp?
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: ~ is your homedir, normally executables are in /usr/bin
<cl3tUs> cobolfoo, I'm working on that, but I did a "mkdir ~/gcc-3.4" and after I did that, I'm trying to move these .deb files over and it won't let me.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for your help ... iĺl just reinstall ( had to do that anyway, screwed up some permissions on some directories)
<cl3tUs> ahhh
<cl3tUs> beerdeapp:  so I should check my /usr/bin?
<v3ctor> cl3tUs: show the exact command you ran to move the files
<cobolfoo> cl3tus: whereis `gcc-3.4`
<ubstud> anyone?
<carrera> hi
<carrera> how do I query for a package version with apt-get
<cobolfoo> sorry: whereis gcc-3.4 without the `
<carrera> looked at the man page but couldn't figure it out
<faileas> carrera: apt-cache search
<carrera> ah, thanks
<ubstud> when I try "glxinfo | grep render" IT says direct rendering = NO - could someone help me get 3d working on my comp?
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: just type "locate gcc" or "which gcc" it should give you the path to gcc
<cl3tUs> Vector:  Your name is nifty.  Same as the city in Final Fantasy 3 :D  Anyway, I ran this:  "mkdir ~/gcc-3.4"
<faileas> ubstud: what video card? and are the necessary drivers installed?
<faileas> and which version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: here is the solution to your FN keys worries--not pretty though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3643545&postcount=73
<nachiketa> Does pppoeconf have a GUI frontend?
<nachiketa> i am using 7.10 gutsy
<ubstud> faileas, I have VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01). Currently I have the unichrome drivers installed...I'm not sure if they're the right ones
<gub> Hi all. Is there a way to use a proxy server from *within* Epiphany?
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Terminal output for the above cammand showed "Brightness"  and "Brightness default"
<carrera> thanks faileas, looked it up on man, exactly what i was looking for
<cl3tUs> Vector:  Then "cd ~/gcc-3.4".  After that, I did a cp and dragged my deb file to my terminal and then after that I put '~/gcc-3.4'
<carrera> btw, people are very responsive today
<onur_> saveas you suck !!!!
<cl3tUs> I'll try that beerdeaap.
<faileas> ubstud: you're outta luck. I tried for AGES with that adaptor. I can tell you it won't work
<carrera> i had to post a question 3 times yesterday before someone helped
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Think I should try that solution? I'm not afraid of the command line, been around since Dapper. ;)
<nachiketa> Does pppoeconf have a GUI frontend? Using 7.10 Gutsy
<faileas> carrera: i'm an apt junkie ;p
<ubstud> faileas, in the previous versions of ubuntu someone helped me and got it working
<faileas> ubstud: ... if you do work it out let me know ;p
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: yeah that seems to be the solution so far; good luck and be sure to back up first ;]
<carrera> great, your just the man i was looking for Mr. faileas
<ArmedKing> carrera, Perhaps the problem cant be solved yet like my problem i posted 5 days in a row and will repost soon hehe
<carrera> :)
<workstation> hello guyz.. can anyone tell me how i can network my printer from my windows xp to my linus workstations.. i've tried installing through add printer but i don't know how to install the drivers ... i'm using ubuntu..
<carrera> ArmedKing, no, the problem was getting ubuntu to see my RAID
<carrera> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cl3tUs> So when I navigate to "~/gcc-3.4", where is that?
<carrera> !FakeRAID
<erUSUL> cl3tUs: ~ is your home folder
<PriitM> Hi, I got trouble with wireless connection and ubuntu 7.04. At some point(mostly while playing game via wine) connection goes idle and I don't know how to make it active again. Screenshot(1280x1024px) of most important info: http://priitm.planet.ee/1/prob.png
<erUSUL> cl3tUs: try «echo ~»
<carrera> faileas, a couple of friends who have been using Debian and Ubuntu love apt
<workstation>  hello guyz.. can anyone tell me how i can network my printer from my windows xp to my linus workstations.. i've tried installing through add printer but i don't know how to install the drivers ... i'm using ubuntu..
<faileas> carrera: quiete simply, it does what it says on the tin ;p
<carrera> faileas, why do they like it sooo much more than RPM ?
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: ~/ is your homedir (i.e. /home/c3tUs/ )
<cl3tUs> I appreciate the help guys.  This is my first time on Ubuntu and I just need to acquire the files.  I'll try that out.
<cl3tUs> ahhh!
<brobostigon> workstation: have a look on help.ubuntu.com, theres a doc for that there
<ArmedKing> Oke here we go, Ubuntu 7.10 Updated. Restricted manager Nvidia Drivers. 2D drawing makes my CPU fly tru the roof. Scaling and moving windows makes my CPU jump 50% at least. I rechecked all drivers, Ran diagnostics on the card (on my bro's pc with windows driver and software. Card is not broken. 3D works like a charm also i did try the open NV drivers no luck. Seems like Xorg and mesa are using my CPU to draw 2d graphics. anyone got a clue?
<carrera> faileas, any links for a newbie on apt?
<cl3tUs> Okay...you guys make this sound so easy!
<cl3tUs> LOL
<faileas> carrera: you can use apt (or smart) with RPMs
<carrera> faileas, better yet, any links at all
<faileas> carrera: just read the man page ;p
<erle-> how save is it to use ubuntu alpha versions?
<erle-> of course there may be bugs, that's not the point
<carrera> faileas, thanks and smart?
<bazhang> faileas: no rpms on ubuntu
<brobostigon> erle-: you shouldnt, not safe
<erle-> the software itself contained are stable versions
<faileas> carrera: smart.. is for when you don't have apt. its really versatile but isn't 'stock' on any distro i know of
<ArmedKing> c what i mean carrera :p
<bazhang> carrera: no rpms or smart with ubuntu; that is #suse
<erle-> only the compilation is really alpha
 * faileas suggests sticking to apt, and its front ends on ubuntu
<carrera> thanks faileas, bazhang, i don't intend to use rpm on ubuntu
<faileas> bazhang: suse is yast.. which is rather... slow ;p
<bazhang> faileas: that is simply not correct
<workstation> brobostigon: my ubuntu is 5.0.. i can only see documentation for 6 and above...
<cl3tUs> Weird.  I found that ~/gcc-3.4 at in the /root folder.
<cl3tUs> Is that right?
<faileas> workstation: i don't think its supported any more
<nachiketa> hello
<carrera> faileas, bazhang : i've a Fedora 8 server that i'm thinking of switching to Ubuntu
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: YOU'RE THE MAN.
<drK_avNgr> Now gonna test if it still works after rebbot.
<faileas> carrera: personally, i never gor fedora to work
<drK_avNgr> reboot* brb
<faileas> ubuntu is *great* userfriendliness wise tho
<workstation> faileas: can u pliz help me .. i've only got that ubuntu version ..
 * faileas has his file server running ubuntu...
<nachiketa> pppoeconf has a gui frontend?
<faileas> workstation: 'fraid not.. i'm lazy and usually just print to PDF and print from windows
<brobostigon> workstation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<beerdeaap> cl3tUS: if you're root right now (type "whoami"  to know ) you homedir is /root
<Holmss> How to set env variable for openoffice (OOO_DISABLE_RECOVERY), or there is other ways to skip recovery after kill use
<workstation> so anyone who can help me configure my printer through the network i'm using ubuntu 5.0 , ive tried through the add printer -- then its leading me to a small window where i'm supposed to get the drivers .. of which i can't locate ..??????
<workstation> from windowsxp..
<brobostigon> workstation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<bazhang> workstation: you first of all need to upgrade to a more recent version of Ubuntu; that one is no longer supported
<bloody`> ya think?
<workstation> i'm doomed..
<cl3tUs> beerdeaap:  I am reading an article that kept telling me to do stuff with "sudo", so I figured I'd just use "su" and identify myself as root.
<workstation> i had a kubuntu version 6.0 but it had problem with my screens..
<bloody`> cl3tus: not a good idea
<hischild> bazhang, really? no longer supported? hmm ... i wonder...
<workstation> it used to switch off jus un expectedly..
<cl3tUs> bloody:  Note dually taken.  How come?
<bloody`> cl3tus: ive ran linux for over 5 years and i hardly ever login as root
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: okay that makes sense then since the homefolder of root is normally /root (but indeed it is not a good idea to su)
<bloody`> cl3: theres no need, just sudo or gksudo
<hischild> workstation, the recent version is 7,10. Try that one, it has worked wonders for me. (with a few things that were fairly easy to solve)
<cl3tUs> Awesome.  Okay, I need to start over.  Question....does rmdir work in Linux?
<Kaja> You can always sudo su...
<cl3tUs> what is gksudo?
<Kaja> graphical sudo
<Kira> Hmm, it looks like the apache2 package that is installed through aptitude does not include mod_rewrite.
<cl3tUs> Neat!
<beerdeaap> !rmdir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmdir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cl3tUs> There is so much to learn...
<skratz0r> !rm -rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm -rf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bloody`> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<genii> cl3tUs: rm -Rf  is same as rmdir
<cl3tUs> beerdaap, do I have to use the "!"?
<bloody`> no
<cedric__> Bonjour..;je viens de decouvrir l'irc et je voudrais sa&voir si quelqu'un connais un chanle français
<dgjones> !fr | cedric__
<ubotu> cedric__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<skratz0r> bloody` what are you looking for? To remove a directory?
<hischild> genii, no need for the -f flag in that case =) -r does the job fine =)
<jshriver> what is a common pop server?
<drK_avNgr> bazhng: No go on it working after reboot, is there something extra I have to do to make a module permanent?
<snarkster> good morning
<AudioSenseCD> peeps need help
<cedric__> merci ...
<bloody`> skrat: not me
<genii> hischild: Habit :)
<skratz0r> k
<bazhang> workstation fret not we can help you with your worries--just upgrade first to a more recent version ;]
<jshriver> does sendmail do pop?
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: if you want to know if a command is available just type 'which <commandname>' and it will show you where iit is.
<snarkster> I need to ocr like 172,000 tiff images.. any suggestions?
<AudioSenseCD> my NVIDIA Graphics card seem not working
<jshriver> snarkster: gocr
<snarkster> gocr doesnt do tiff
<hischild> genii, yeah ... same here ... yet i accidentily removed a folder i shouldn remove ... :p thus i try to refrain from doing more then needed in terms of flags
<bazhang> snarkster: lots of caffeine ;]
<Holmss> How to set env variable for openoffice (OOO_DISABLE_RECOVERY), or there is other ways to skip recovery after kill use, anybody know?
<cl3tUs> Thanks Beerdaap!
<cl3tUs> Do any of you use Altiris?
<jshriver> snarkster: for i in *.tiff; do convert $i $i.png; done  then use gocr
<snarkster> thank you
<workstation> can i get one .... for 32 bit computer
<workstation> ??
<jshriver> "for i in *.tiff; do convert $i $i.png; done" is the command you may need ImageMagik installed though for the convert command
<bazhang> workstation: sure; go to www.ubuntu.com and download the 32 bit 7.10 (gutsy gibbon) version x86
<mohamed> hi guys anybody there to tell me how to connect my creative zen in ubuntu 7.10
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: you're welcome :)
<workstation> ok thanks..
<jshriver> should be able to connect via usb, and it will auto-detect it as a mass storage device  /media/disk
<snarkster> it didnt work
<karlo> hi
<bloody`> does anyone know where i can score a dimebag?
<karlo> how can i make "SABnzbd.py -f ~/.sabnzbd.ini" start on startup???
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: you need to follow the 12 or so steps in that link I provided; do you still need it?
<jshriver> mohamed: try this http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<allen_> \is there a dj programe
<mohamed> i tried it
<mohamed> i tried mtp latest version
<bazhang> bloody`: that is not appropriate here
<mohamed> it still show xml device not found in this device
<bloody`> sorry
<jshriver> snarkster: try this as root "apt-get install imagemagick"
<jshriver> that will give you the convert command.. then run the one I mentioned above in the directory with the tiff files
<karlo> how can i make "SABnzbd.py -f ~/.sabnzbd.ini" start on startup???
<karlo> plz
<snarkster> thank you jshriver
<bloody`> !ask | karlo
<ubotu> karlo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bloody`> maybe patience
<jshriver> snarkster: hope that helps
<jshriver> I haven't used gocr much, but it was the best I've found for Linux
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: I did all the steps in the forum entry, but I'm saying when I rebooted, the settings were gone.
<cl3tUs> Okay beerdeaap:  If I'm looking for some ".ko" files for my NIC drive, where would I find those to export and load elsewhere?
<snarkster> imagemagick already installed
<jshriver> type "convert" see if it runs
<bloody`> snark: which convert
<jshriver> aye
<snarkster> it runs
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: what are you trying to do ?
<brobostigon> cl3tUs: what a nic drive,??
<vox> hi, where do i get a bootable ubuntu kernel with debugging support from?
<bloody`> snark : run the above line
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: including this one: sudo cp fsfn.conf.txt /etc/fsfn.conf ?
<DonkeyKong101> is there a program similar to msn ( its the only windows program i like)?
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Sure did.
<snarkster> when i run the for statement it just gives me a bracket and sits there
<vox> DonkeyKong101: amsn
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: I think the problem is the module isn't set to load on bootup.
<drK_avNgr> I could be wrong though.
<brobostigon> DonkeyKong101: amsn or pidgin
<jshriver> I just tried it on my box this works "for i in *.tiff; do convert $i $i.png; done" or *.tif whatever your filenames are called
<v3ctor> vox: what sort of debugging support?
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: ah you may be right there how about sudo fsfn what does that do? do the fn keys work then?
<DonkeyKong101> vox: using amsn at the moment...but its just stopped working...apparantly im not connected to the internet anymore
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Yes they do.
<jshriver> snarkster: type done at the end of the line
<Kira> Is there a package that I can install through aptitude to get mod_rewrite for apache2.2?
<vox> v3ctor: well i need to run systemtap to find out what is writing to my hd's once a second
<v3ctor> Kira: it should be there by default
<ramu> how to make the live cd  to boot
<jshriver> for i in *.jpg; do convert $i $i.png; done
<snarkster> jshriver: /media/disk/Documents/Pictures/04$ for i in *.tif; do convert $i $i.png
<snarkster> >
<bloody`> ramu: insert it and reboot
<jshriver> oops should be *.tiff
<AudioSenseCD> hey guys is there anybody know how to enable the NVIDIA fx5200 to activate my 3d FX
<snarkster> thats all i get
<Kira> v3ctor: doesn't look like it. How can I be sure?
<brobostigon> DonkeyKong101: try pidgin, see if that works??
<jshriver> snarkster: yup add "; done" to the end of that w/o quotes
<v3ctor> Kira: 1 sec
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: well that seems to be the issue then--not much of a hand at configuring what services start at boot..hang on a sec
<rosaura> como puedo ver archivos mpg con kaffeine
<snarkster> tried it with 1 and two fs
<jpatrick> !es | rosaura
<ubotu> rosaura: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vox> DonkeyKong101: tried quitting and re-starting it?
<bazhang> rosaura: spanish?
<ramu> bloody`, i crated livecd based on ubuntu doc
<bloody`> ramu: so boot from it
<bazhang> rosaura: /j #ubuntu-es por favor ;]
<DonkeyKong101> yeah done that....pidgin works fine..but its horrible
<rosaura> gracias
<jshriver> snarkster: try again but with ; done at the end. For the end part so it's stuck waiting for the rest of the command.
<sheen> hi all
<ramu> bloody`, it is going upto root filesytem then it fails
<bazhang> de nada ;]
<]Spectre[> hi
<bloody`> !download | ramu
<ubotu> ramu: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sheen> Is anybody could help me please ? I have issue with cpufreq and powernow-k8.ko
<bloody`> ramu: use the downloadalbe prebuilt livecd
<snarkster> its working
<Daveeey> heya
<cl3tUs> beerdeaap and brobostigon: I use a Linux Preboot for my Altiris Deployment Server.  I need to add the DC7700 SFF nic drivers to my PXE, but can't without the .ko files.  So I foun this huge process to try to get gcc-3.4 just to get to where I can get the .ko files for the 7700 sff.
<jshriver> snarkster: when it does run, it might take some time to finish but you'll have both your tiff and png versions... you can use this on any conversion really.. just change the extension
<Daveeey> can anyone tell me the advantage of 64bit?
<brobostigon> DonkeyKong101: try reinstalling amsn, and purging all its config files,
<jshriver> convert $i $i.jpg for example or $i.gif
<snarkster> awesome.. i wrote that down. :)
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: sorry dude can't help you there
<snarkster> thank you very much jshriver
<jshriver> convert is a greaet command can even do some basic editing like resizing and stuff. I use convert a lot for converting and making thumbnails
<vox> v3ctor: any thoughts?
<snarkster> gotta goto work now
<sheen> Is anybody could help me please ? I have issues with cpufreq and powernow-k8.ko. All is detailled in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717670
<jshriver> snarkster: once you have png gocr should be able to handle it
<jshriver> snarkster: take care!
<ramu> bloody`, yeah with that cd only i created a live cd based on the doc which is available on ubuntu docs
<uiop> if i press Ctrl-Alt-F1, I get a black screen instead of a terminal; anybody knows what could be wrong?
<ramu> bloody`, but why it is not booting
<bloody`> ramu: use the one ubuntu provides
<JC_Denton_> I tried  'apt-get -f install' to repair my app but keep getting this: http://pastebin.org/22760
<cl3tUs> that's fine beerdeaap.  It's really weird.  I mean, it's like Linux just finds your NIC drive and magically works, but in Windows,you have to manually load it.
<vlt> Daveeey: You can address more RAM directly, and some 64bit optimised operations/programs should run faster (maybe ssl, aes, databases?)
<ramu> bloody`, i already i have it , one to make the livecd based on the doc
<ramu> bloody`, i already  have it , i one to make the livecd based on the doc
<sipior> JC_Denton_: maybe try removing vte-sharp temporarily?
<vlt> Daveeey: I'd reccommend it for running on servers w/o desktop environment at the moment.
<sheen> Is anybody could help me please ? I have issues with cpufreq and powernow-k8.ko. All is detailled in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717670
<jshriver> ramu: how can you make a liveCD based on Ubuntu?
<ramu> jshriver, yaeh
<bloody`> ramu: HOW
<v3ctor> Kira: try this `sudo a2enmod rewrite`
<jshriver> Ive been wanting to make a really small custom livecd distro just for system utils/diagnosis.
<jshriver> was using LFS as a source but it's a pain
<v3ctor> vox: i was going to suggest the rescue feature of the install cd
<ramu> bloody`, i already doc is available on the site
<benny> jshriver: The ubuntu install disk is basically a livecd..
<vlt> jshriver: grml.org
<jshriver> thanks
<jshriver> Anyone recommend a pop server for Linux?
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: some linux distros have lots of modules that it can load at boot time.. Some kernel builds might have no support for certain Nics
<ramu> bloody`, under the ubuntu documentation
<vlt> jshriver: dovecot or courier
<bloody`> ramu: so dont use it, download the actual livecd
<bloody`> ramu: it works
<illovae> hello :)
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: you need to remove the ubuntu mono packages before you can install those buid3 ones
<jshriver> vlt: awesome link thanks.
<sheen> Is anybody could help me please ? I have issues with cpufreq and powernow-k8.ko. All is detailled in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717670
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs: you can't just copy a module from one kernel to the other
<bloody`> !patience | sheen
<ubotu> sheen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ramu> bloody`, i already downloaded i want to know how the live cd is working so im creating the cd
<bloody`> ramu: i dont understand what your trying to do
<JC_Denton_> sipior same problem:  http://pastebin.org/22761 (result)
<ramu> jshriver, based onthis doc i created https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ramu> bloody`, i want to make the livecd myself with the os ubuntu
<q0s> hey guys. where is a good place to store self-compiled kernel modules in ubuntu?
<jpatrick> !ops | Sylvia- - spam bot
<ubotu> Sylvia- - spam bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<cl3tUs> beerdeaap:  Thats what scares me.  I mean, for Altiris, I just have to add the .ko files.  I'm reading this site "https://kb.altiris.com/display/1n/articleDirect/index.asp?aid=28260&r=0.1100122" to get them  If that doesn't work, just search "28260" in the search.  That's how I export the .ko and get it into my server, which is a Windows 2003.
<Mez> too quick for ya LjL
<LjL> Mez: i don't have auto-op, always blame it on that :)
<faileas> ;p
<kazim59> I want to compile a qt application. But it says qmake.conf is not available. What package will provide that file? I'm not able to find it out, any help?
<yrlnry> How do I type the Icelandic "eth" character in the default input system under gnome?
<q0s> hey guys. where is a good place to store self-compiled kernel modules in ubuntu?
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: are those packages ones you've build yourself, or did you get them from somewhere?
<genii> q0s: /lib/modules/<kernel name here>/kernel/drivers/volatile
<genii> q0s: Is where I normally put ones I make
<bazhang> drK_avNgr: sorry, but cannot find where to put those modules on startup, looked in the forums teh google and no luck ;[
<q0s> genii, after storing them there i can simple insmod them or put them into /etc/modules?
<Agent_bob> i'm at a loss as to why sshd wont start at boot time, anyone that might have insight on this ?
<genii> q0s: use depmod -a to update the modules list then you can use them like normal
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: Thank you anyway, so much. I'll have a look around too.
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: sudo update-rc.d sshd defaults
<Agent_bob> exists /rc#.d/S20ssh    and i looked for a ssh_not_to_be_started    or what ever it is erUSUL
<sheen> any help about cpufreq and amd K8 please ?
<robline> I'm on 64-bit gutsy installed via alternative cd. Many applications are crashing when I access the directory.
<beerdeaap> cl3tUS: I'm not familiar with Altiris and I don't know if it's going to work but if you want to find the .ko files type  "locate .ko" a list of files should appear. But again (the system which will load has to have the same kernel as the one you're getting the module from)
<Agent_bob> erUSUL even added "/etc/init.d/ssh start"  into /etc/rc.local
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: and if you do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh do you get any error?
<robline> For example, text editor crashes when I hit save.  Inkscape crashes when I try to import a png. Open office crashes when inserting an image, etc.
<Agent_bob> erUSUL no. it starts fine manually
<Agent_bob> erUSUL that's what is throughing me for a loop here
<PriitM> Hi, I got trouble with wireless connection and ubuntu 7.04. At some point(mostly while playing game via wine) connection goes idle and I don't know how to make it active again. Screenshot(1280x1024px) of most important info: http://priitm.planet.ee/1/prob.png
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: then i dunno; sorry :S
<Agent_bob> erUSUL well thanks for the ToD and input
<robline> is there an underlying software package that might be corrupt, or is there something wonky about my home directory itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> robline, You will need to provide more info.  Is this a fresh install or did it ever work,  have you changed or added repos, did you manually install video drivers or things outside our repos
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: tired reinstalling sshd ?
<vlt> Agent_bob: Is there a /etc/default/ssh file?
<v3ctor> tried* even
<Agent_bob> v3ctor no
<Agent_bob> vlt no
<Agent_bob> v3ctor i can try that.  but i don't understand why a reinstall would make a differance if it runs fine but just wont start automaticly...
<robline> Not a fresh install.  Yes, it did work before. I have added repos, including backport, which I installed to try to get sound working from headphone jack.
<robline> I am using proprietary drivers for the vi card
<Jack_Sparrow> robline, What repos other than backports
<robline> one sec
<phantruongdu> 2
<phantruongdu> is there anyone there
<abhay> how to connect to wireless network
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: the whole thing is a bit odd, might as well start with a fresh install of sshd
<bazhang> hi phantruongdu
<abhay> it is showing one network available but i am not able to connect to it
<Agent_bob> v3ctor well if "you think" it will help.    i'll backup sshd_conf and reload it.
<phantruongdu> hi bazhang
 * Agent_bob mumbles to self as walks down stairs...
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: did you make changes to sshd_conf?
<bazhang> how can we help phantruongdu?
<Jack_Sparrow> robline, I also need to ask if you ever tried to use automatix or envy to get video working, and did all of this happen after an update
<phantruongdu> yes
<nag> Hi, I
<JC_Denton_> Nickrud I converted some packages from rpm to deb
<phantruongdu> i have a problem with my VGA card geforce 7300 Go DRIVER
<erUSUL> !alien | JC_Denton_
<ubotu> JC_Denton_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<phantruongdu> after I install the driver
<phantruongdu> and reboot
<bazhang> phantruongdu: how did you install the driver
<nickrud> Agent_bob: JC_Denton_ ooohhhh, that's pretty dangerous with system libraries like mono.
<Jack_Sparrow> robline, I dont mean to leave in the middle of this, but I do need to go, just pointing out info that will help others to help you better
<robline> Jack_Sparrow, thanks BTW. I do not believe I have tried automatix or envy. This is an inconsistent problem.
<phantruongdu> I installed it sucessfully
<robline> Jack_Sparrow, thax
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<phantruongdu> by restricted hardware managerment
<Agent_bob> v3ctor hmm?  of course i edited the conf file,  who doesn't ?
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: is there any overwhelming reason you need that mono version?
<Jack_Sparrow> robline, Supply those answers and it will greatly simplify all of this for both of you
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: what did you change?
<phantruongdu> where are you bazhang
<mohamed> xml does not exist on this device means what
<Agent_bob> v3ctor several things,  why ?
<mohamed> can anybody tell me
<bazhang> phantruongdu: what is the precise problem please
<JC_Denton_> I would like to start some development with the latest version of mono, nickrud. It has some of the >net 3.5 features
<Agent_bob> v3ctor sshd works flawlessly    it's just not being started from init
<robline> my sources: http://paste.plone.org/20006
<nickrud> mohamed: it depends on what xml it's looking for. We'd need to know more about the context of the error
<mohamed> when i try to connect Zen creative
<phantruongdu> after reboot the system, when i open a program, the computer stop running,
<mohamed> 8gb to ubuntu 7.10
<phantruongdu> and reboot again
<mohamed> i tried all the ways still this error shows up
<Sprutnik> cant use webcam with aMSN :(
<mohamed> how to resolve this xml error
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: if you're doing development I'd suggest seeing if hardy has those libs, and if so install it in a vm or another partition. If you use this machine as your main one, don't put alien'd rpms on it.
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: does your webcam show in lshw and dmesg??
<phantruongdu> can you help me, bazhang
<xeer> a fresh install of ubuntu is giving me switched colors when playing videos with my ati driver. how can i correct the color?
<Sprutnik> brobostigon im kind of new using Ubuntu
<bazhang> phantruongdu: what program are you opening?
<JC_Denton_> nickrud, ok, thanks.
<Sprutnik> But i got my camara working with camora
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: open terminal, run lshw and dmesg. and look for clues to you webcam.
<JC_Denton_> nickrud , anyways to fix my apt install though?
<phantruongdu> bazhang:just popular program like firefox, pidgin
<nickrud> mohamed: I don't know a thing about zen, sorry. You should ask every 10 minutes or so, and quote the exact error message. Someone may recognize it.
<Sprutnik> brobostigon ok
<mohamed> ok thanks
<xeer> isn't there a dialog to modify the video color settings?? where can i find this dialog?
<Agent_bob> v3ctor ok moment of truth...  we shall see what we shall see.
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: give me the the link again.
<JC_Denton_> nickrud, will do when I get back
<robline> Jack_Sparrow, can you recommend a good source I should read up on for figuring this out
<mohamed> xml does not exist on this device when trying to connect creative zen on ubuntu 7.10
<phantruongdu> bazhang
<kostkon> xeer, what graphics card?
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: I"m leaving very shortly, gotta get ready for work
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: i will be back in around ten minutes, havinf printer problems, it has jammed.
<xeer> kostkon: i have a ATi Radeon X1600XT
<Agent_bob> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.7 port 22: Connection refused
<v3ctor> 6
<v3ctor> hmm
<bazhang> phantruongdu: try opening them in the terminal and pastebinning the errors please; also please your whole message on one line with my nick thanks
<kostkon> xeer, ooops! you mean the video setting of a media player not of the graphics card?
<xeer> kostkon: not sure. totem plays the video smoothly but at incorrect colors. vlc plays it with the correct colors but it's very very choppy.
<Agent_bob> v3ctor that simply means sshd is not running.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: hehe, sorry, i just use this IRC the first time
<mohamed> xml does not exist on this device when trying to connect creative zen
<xeer> kostkon: i have the ati drivers installed, works fine
<Sprutnik> brobostigon it shows in dmesg
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: i will be back in a minute, my bosses printer has jammed.
<Agent_bob> v3ctor i can walk back down stairs and issue "/etc/init.d/ssh start" and it will work just fine.    (going to do that now.) brb
<vlt> Hello. Does a LiveCD include slmodem drivers or do I need the DVD? Or do I have to use a customised liveCD?
<_SAND_MAN_> Are you know some open-source based application like Canonical Landscape?
<Sprutnik> brobostigon ok
<kostkon> xeer, you have to check which video output driver is being used.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: you know, i think this is not any related to the program i open, its just about something wrong with the driver
<xeer> kostkon: okay. where can i view which output driver is being used?
<mohamed_> how can i make pc boot faster ?
<phantruongdu> bazhang: can you show me way to download the most stable and porpular driver for my Card
<vlt> mohamed_: Load less stuff ;)
<bazhang> phantruongdu: that seems doubtful; would you pastebin your xorg.conf and sources.list please (not in the channel but to pastebin)
<Sprutnik> YEARH... Got world of warcraft running
<mohamed> i dont have much thing vlt
<mohamed> only my mp3 player connected
<_SAND_MAN_> How can I install PHP5 on Ubuntu Edgy-Eft server?
<mohamed_> vlt, i only need ununtu server as base to install vdr on it
<phantruongdu> bazhang: where can i find those in my computer
<mohamed> i tried all the ways to connect my creative zen
<mohamed> but cannot
<Sprutnik> Ubuntu ROX!!!!
<Agent_bob> v3ctor back.   works like a champ   if i start it manually
<kostkon> xeer, if you use totem then check it by running gstreamer-properties
<cl3tUs> beerdeaap:  When you say kernal, do you mean "Linux 2.6.16.20" ?
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: very odd
<kostkon> xeer, ALT+F2, "gstreamer-properties"
<Sprutnik> TOTEM PROBLEM cant watch voice tv
<xeer> kostkon: yes this is what i've been looking for. thanks
<kostkon> xeer, the best driver is XV.
<Agent_bob> v3ctor that's the only kind of issues i ever have.
<sheen> any help about cpufreq and amd K8 please ?
<erUSUL> sheen: wha t type of help?
<kostkon> xeer, but if this is the driver with the problem, you should try another one to see if you will get the same problems
<phantruongdu> bazhang
<Aranel> How can I add Windows to GRUB ?
<Agent_bob> v3ctor any more thoughts on it ?
<JC_Denton_> nickrud: http://pastebin.org/22761 , http://pastebin.org/22760
<beerdeaap> cl3tUs:  yup the number is the version number, make sure those are the same when exchanging modules ! .
<sheen> erUSUL, I have a modprobe problem, all is detailled on this topic, please take a look : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717670
<AdvoWork> hi there. when i send a mail, i assume by sendmail, it comes through as like root@ whatever, can i change this to one of my proper email addresses i use?
<Agent_bob> Aranel there should be an example in the menu.lst file
<erUSUL> Aranel: on the comments of the /boot/grub/menu.lst file there is an example on how to do it?
<bazhang> phantruongdu: first install pastebinit please; sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kane77> each time during boot I get an error about boot sector and its backup not being in sync and "not automatically fixing this"
<phantruongdu> bazhang: ah, and then
<bazhang> phantruongdu: got it installed?
<Aranel> erUSUL: Agent_bob: I tried the example, here my entry:title		Windows XP , rootnoverify (hd1,0) , savedefault , makeactive, chainloader +1
<Aranel> but It only prints "Starting up.." and waits forever.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: wait for me a m
<Agent_bob> Aranel and it's the second hdd that you wish to boot ?
<Agent_bob> Aranel (hd0,0) is not what you want ???
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what is this use for?
<bloody`> hd0,0 is MBR
<Agent_bob> no
<Aranel> yes, my (hd0,0) is Linux and (hd1,0) is Windows
<bloody`> oh?
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: ok, what does dmesg and lshw say??
<cl3tUs> beerdeaap:  If I go to my folder where those .ko files are in the "Drivers" folder, will they be in there?  It's located in my respective Linux version folder.  If it is there, what do  I look for?  There's a ton of .ko files.
<Aranel> i have 2 HDDs.
<bazhang> phantruongdu: you got it installed yet?
<Agent_bob> bloody (hd0,0) in grub is the first partition on the first hdd
<phantruongdu> bazhang: yes i have
<bloody`> ahh yes
<Sprutnik> brobostigon ???
<erUSUL> sheen: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/kernel-powernowd-issues-369789/?s=2c23ecc811ad0e30ab042523ce5db3ee found this
<Sprutnik> brobostigon a sec
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: your webcam???
<Sprutnik> [88227.859760] pwc: Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: can you see an assigned dev file, for it in dmesg
<bazhang> phantruongdu: okay then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and then paste the url it gives you here
<nickrud> JC_Denton_: I've gotta get ready for work, If you can't get someone to clear that for you I'll be active in a couple of hours.
<Agent_bob> Aranel ok.  that looks corect then.  but you may need something like a boot-as-  or something.  i don't recall off hand what the exact entry is to tell  bios that that disk is 0x80
<sheen> erUSUL, thank you, I take a look
<Sprutnik> [88227.859793] pwc: Registered as /dev/video0.
<ramu> mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'
<JC_Denton_> nickrud: ok, thanks. have a nice time at work
<JuJuBee> How do I add a route to a network using a specific target IP rather than the outbound interface?
<Xiala> it
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: point amsn towards /dev/video0
<Aranel> Agent_bob: oh, is there any workaround ?
<Aranel> i think it chainloader +1 can occur this error too.
<ramu> mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs'
<phantruongdu> bazhang: http://paste.stgraber.org/1279    url here sir
<jamil_11020429> hey what are symbolic links ?
<Agent_bob> Aranel there is a switch for grub  i just don't recall what it is.   i don't use grub because it's too weak to boot my system
<Aranel> weak? what do u using now ?
<Agent_bob> lilo
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what do you got so far sir
<Aranel> Agent_bob: oh, is it a bit "old" ?
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: They are similar to shortcuts in windows.
<Sprutnik> brobostigon where do i do that
<farruinn> How can I move my window buttons (close, max, etc) from the right to left corner with compiz? It used to be simple with metacity
<Agent_bob> Aranel writen before grub if that's what you mean.
<bazhang> phantruongdu: okay that looks alright; now cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and same procedure please
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: inside amsn preferences
<beerdeaap> cl3tUS: you should first figure out what .ko files are needed for the NIC you're going to use but i guess they can be found in /lib/modules/2.6.16-20-generic/kernel/drivers/net
<monkeyBox> Does anyone know how to get the BCM4310 wireless card working natively w/ linux?  I'm using ndiswrapper and performance is terrible
<Aranel> Agent_bob: uh, i can give you commands of grub ?
<Padonak> íàðîä, ïîäñêàæèòå ïëèç. êàêîå ðàñøèðåíèå ó ôàéëîâ òèïà "Shell script"?
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: Basically the symbolic link points to the file or dir and acts as if it were that file or dir. as oppose to a hard link.
<robline> I can also post my X-session errors if it would help
<jamil_11020429> Odd-rationale: how can i create them ?
<Aranel> Agent_bob: can I use GRUB and LILO together ?
<Aranel> LILO for Windows, GRUB for Linux etc.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: http://paste.stgraber.org/1280          here sir
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: ln -s /file /file
<v3ctor> Aranel: why would you want to do that?
<Agent_bob> Aranel no.  one or the other.  and you probably don't want to configure lilo if you are having trouble configuring grub
<Sprutnik> brobostigon i says its allright and i can ajust it
<faileas> Aranel: windows dosen't use lilo
<Aranel> v3ctor: because i cant boot Windows via GRUB.
<bloody`> lilo = linux loader
<v3ctor> Aranel: what happens when you try?
<Padonak> à ðóññêèå åñòü?
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: thats good
<jamil_11020429> Odd-rationale: let me try it out
<mohamed> creative zen player connection anybody knows it
<Aranel> faileas: I know, but I need a "working" bootloader for Windows (not MS toys!)
<bloody`> !ask | mohammed
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what you got sir
<ubotu> mohammed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sprutnik> brobostigon but i dosn't work
<Aranel> v3ctor: It only prints "Starting up.." and waits forever.
<RaVen478> Hey people just made the switch to ubuntu. used it 6 months ago but was forced to windows because of web developing
<faileas> Aranel: fix windows bootloader from the install disk/recovery console, then reinstall grub
<LazyMukke> can i tail commandline ?
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: i have ran out of ideas,
<Agent_bob> this is not a sujestion, but; actually  one could install lilo on the second hdd and grub on the first hdd  or vice versa   but that's redundant and sounds like something Agent_bob would do
<bloody`> lazy: tail commndline?
<Aranel> faileas: I did it too. I installed Windows yesterday, and reinstalled GRUB
<v3ctor> Aranel: what does thr windows section of you menu.lst look like?
<Sprutnik> brobostigon do you have aMSN
<bloody`> nobody uses lilo anymore
<bazhang> phantruongdu: now try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure to choose vesa for the driver
<brobostigon> Sprutnik: i used too,
<LazyMukke> bloody`, i need to see what was the output of the last command executed
<Aranel> When I reinstalled it, I cant boot WÄ°ndows.
<bloody`> lazy what command
<Aranel> v3ctor: title Windows XP , rootnoverify (hd1,0) , savedefault , makeactive , chainloader +1
<Sprutnik> brobostigon u can have my addy cagge85@hotmail.com
<Kira> How do I remotely update opensshd if I'm accessing the ubuntu machine using ssh?
<LazyMukke> bloody`, ./someapp
<bloody`> try adding -v to the command and run it again
<overlow> how can i get my wacom tablet working?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: You have a tablet?
<v3ctor> Aranel: it is on the second harddrive?
<Aranel> v3ctor: yes.
<prasanna> has anyone successfully been able to install acrobat pro 6 or 7?
<Kleggen> Kira: nom proble, the connection will be alive during the update.
<Aranel> First (hd0,0) is Linux, Second HDD (hd1,0) is Windows.
<overlow> Odd-rationale yes
<Odd-rationale> overlow: And are you running gutsy?
<overlow> yes
<ramu> mount: unknown filesystem type 'squashfs' how to mount the filesystem
<v3ctor> Aranel: looks like mine except for the rootnoverify
<Odd-rationale> overlow: What video card?
<Kira> Kleggen: oh, sounds good then.
<ks3> Kira: I don't have SSHD installed on this machine, but I'm fairly certain it leaves existing connections open
<bloody`> ramu: you need modules to do that
<Aranel> v3ctor: what are you using instead of rootnoverify ?
<v3ctor> root
<prasanna> cause i'm having a hard time right now
<LazyMukke> bloody`, i do ./someapp and it retuens like 15 lines, how can i get those lines again right after without executing the app again ?
<jamil_11020429> Odd-rationale: ok what is the difference between symbolic link and hard link
<joshritger> I am using a live cd and am trying to retrieve some files from my home directory from an old install, It keeps telling me that I don't have permission. I can't just boot the old install as the computer it was on died. How can I get the files out of the home directory?
<ramu> bloody`, tell me that module
<Aranel> v3ctor: oh, i tried it and wont work.
<bloody`> lazy ./someapp |less
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what do i have to choose in X SEVER DRIVER: intel, mega, neomagic, newport, nsc, nv
<Aranel> v3ctor: Whats your GRUB version ?
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke you can pipe output(blah | less)  or redirrect it to a file(blah > file)   and $? will have the exit code of the last command(echo $?)    just some tools that you might use
<bloody`> ramu: its stated on the howto you used
<overlow> Odd-rationale nvidia geforce 4 mx 420
<Aranel> v3ctor: 0.97 ?
<bazhang> phantruongdu: vesa
<v3ctor> whichever comes with 7.10
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: hard links makes a copy. not just points to the other file or directory
<phantruongdu> bazhang: ah sorry, ok
<Aranel> it is 0.97 :/
<ramu> bloody`, i am not getting
<raiderxx> I accidentally hid my desktop so there are no icons showing and I can't reverse it. Can someone help?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: first. install wacom-tools from the repos
<Aranel> v3ctor: I cant boot Windows with different hdd, or different computer etc.
<overlow>  Odd-rationale: it's installed
<ramu> bloody`, i am not able to mount the file squashfs , but i installed the squashfs-tools
<jamil_11020429> Odd-rationale: more over, when ever i enter some thing in terminal, from where does it get that command or application run i.e., that command and application must be residing on the isn't it ? what is that path ?
<mohamed> how to check libusb
<Kleggen> raiderxx: how did you hide your desktop?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Now let's edit your xorg/conf file.
<phantruongdu> bazhang:  You may wish to use the "lspci" command to determine the bus location of  ▒
<phantruongdu>  │ your PCI, AGP, or PCI-Express video card.
<raiderxx> Kleggen, well, I was trying to make it so I could have a different wallpaper on each side of my cube for compiz, and someone walked me through those steps.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: do i have to do anything in this step
<Agent_bob> Kleggen [ctrl]+[alt]+[f2]   use  [ctrl]+[alt]+[f7]  to return to the gui
<Aranel> v3ctor: I can boot Windows via Windows CD. Can we emulate this cd ?
<Odd-rationale> jamil_11020429: usually /bin /usr/bin or usr/share/bin
<bazhang> phantruongdu: nah
<Odd-rationale> overlow: You have your xorg.conf file open?
<overlow> Odd-rationale: ok
<raiderxx> Kleggen, and someone had me go into my gconfig and not show desktop, but I went into there and checked it again to show desktop, but it still doesnt show.
<overlow> Odd-rationale: yes
<Aranel> v3ctor: When i insert the cd, it prints a message like "Press any key for installation" , I wait , and It boots winXP.
<raiderxx> Kleggen, so if Itried to drag something onto my desktop, nothing happens
<joshritger> how can I pull files out of my home directory that say I dont have permission, it is on an old install
<Kleggen> raiderxx: Agent_bob: Kleggen [ctrl]+[alt]+[f2]   use  [ctrl]+[alt]+[f7]  to return to the gui
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Near the bottom do you see three lines simialr to this:
<Odd-rationale> InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
<mohamed> how to update gnucash
<overlow> Odd-rationale: yes i see
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Uncomment them: stylus, cursor, and earaser
<Kleggen> raiderxx: gui is the desktop, so try crtl+alt+f7
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what should i do next, it stop in the step of BusID determining, i could not press ok
<titbob> Someone here knows something about the Nimbus font that can be found in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<overlow> Odd-rationale: done now
<bazhang> phantruongdu: hit tab then enter
<Odd-rationale> overlow: note do not uncomment this line:
<Odd-rationale> # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
<overlow> Odd-rationale: no i did't
<Odd-rationale> overlow: :)
<mohbana> how can i get the fedora noduka theme in ubuntu~/
<LazyMukke> Agent_bob, somehow i get the output in my shell but when i use the same command with | less i only get 1 line
<phantruongdu> bazhang: ok, and then sir
<bazhang> phantruongdu: finished?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Do you have three InputDevice Sections: stylus, cursor, and eraeser ?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new phantruongdu
<phantruongdu> bazhang: video card's bus identifier:
<overlow> Odd-rationale:yes i have
<murlidhar> everytime i boot up ubuntu i have to set the DNS address in the network manager . Is there any way to solve this problem?
<raiderxx> Kleggen, but I still can't get applications to go onto my desktop.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: do i have to fill anything in
<Scunizi> If I move some fonts from ~/.fonts to ~/.fonts/hide when I reset the font cache will it read the subdirectory and include the fonts there?
<bazhang> phantruongdu: no
<Odd-rationale> overlow: And does your stylus have a right-click button?
<murlidhar> can't i make it remember my DNS address
<phantruongdu> bazhang: PCI:1:0:0
<v3ctor> Aranel: i used to have the docs on booting linux from ntldr
<phantruongdu> bazhang: ok
<v3ctor> looking for them
<overlow> Odd-rationale: yes
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Ok. Then add this option to the stylus and eraser section only:
<Odd-rationale> Option		"Button2"	"3"
<phantruongdu> bazhang: amount of memory to be used by the video card,  i should leave this alone, right sir
<Aranel> v3ctor: oh, booting Linux from a MS toy can be problematic. I doesnt trust them :)
<overlow> Odd-rationale:done
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Do you want to be able to rotate your display when in tablet mode? or just leave it?
<murlidhar> everytime i boot up ubuntu i have to set the DNS address in the network manager . Is there any way to solve this problem?
<murlidhar> everytime i boot up ubuntu i have to set the DNS address in the network manager . Is there any way to solve this problem?
<v3ctor> Aranel: just has ntldr point to grub
<murlidhar> can't i make it remember my DNS address
<murlidhar> sorry for double post
<phantruongdu> bazhang: Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server  │
<phantruongdu>  │ may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode          │
<phantruongdu>  │ switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver.                           │
<phantruongdu>  │                                                                           │
<phantruongdu>  │ In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one    │
<phantruongdu>  │ does and the other does not.  Enabling this option is the safe bet, but   │
<FloodBot1> phantruongdu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overlow> Odd-rationale: just leave it
<Aranel> v3ctor: oh ok then, can you help me with this "ntdlr" thing ? :)
<prasanna> so has anyone successfully installed acrobat 7?
<mohamed> how to update openoffice in ubuntu 7.10
<murlidhar> !enter | phantruongdu
<ubotu> phantruongdu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Are you sure? Autorotation is nice...
<v3ctor> Aranel: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/20745-dual-boot-using-ntloader.html
<raiderxx> Can anyone help me with my problem? I cannot seem to be able to put anything on my desktop, and changing wallpapers doesnt do anything.
<bazhang> phantruongdu: yes all the defaults
<v3ctor> Aranel: you just need to remember you are not on fedora
<Odd-rationale> overlow: It only takes one more line in you xorg.conf....
<overlow> Odd-rationale: how it exatly wotks?
<overlow> works*
<cl3tUs> beerdeapp:  How do I find out what .ko files are being used?  I'm on a dc7700 SFF and I put Ubuntu on it and am trying to get the .ko files from the same computer.  Basically, I am on the computer that i need the NIC driver .ko from.  I just don't know what to look for.
<Aranel> v3ctor: ok, thanks :)
<zossso> raiderxx: are those are two separate problems?
<bAgent_bo> LazyMukke then it's not "stdout" (standard output)  it's "stderr" (standard error)   to add stderr to stdout  use (blah 2>&1 | less) or (blah 2>&1 >file)
<fulat2k> hi folks, what's a good software to use to rip and edit audio from a xvid file?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: When you go into tablet mode, the display will rotate 90 degrees or 180 degrees if you like. when you put the lid back up, it roates back to laptop mode. As I siad, you will only need one line in your xorg file and a script, which I'll provide you
<ellevoros> hi
<ndlovu> err. windows has eaten my linux partition *again*
<overlow> Odd-rationale: hmm let's try it :) if i don't like it i can allways disable it
<raiderxx> zossso, no I think they are one in the same. I basically cannot 'see' my desktop.
<ndlovu> which install should I use to fix it? desktop or alternative
<zossso> raiderxx: tried to restart the computer?
<raiderxx> zossso, I tried going into gonf-editor and showing desktop and that did nothing
<phantruongdu> bazhang: method of selecting monitor charateristic: simple, medium, advance
<raiderxx> zossso, yes
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Sounds good! Now in your Section "Screen" add this line:
<Odd-rationale> Option		"RandRRotation"		"on"
<bazhang> phantruongdu: medium
<ramu>  just tell me how to mount the squashfs files
<ramu> bloody`, i am not able to mount the file squashfs , but i installed the squashfs-tools
<zossso> raiderxx: do you have 2 monitors?
<zossso> raiderxx: or did you?
<raiderxx> zossso, I do not have two monitors
<phantruongdu> bazhang: monitor's best video mode, what should i chose, or i can chose it later
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke then it's not "stdout" (standard output)  it's "stderr" (standard error)   to add stderr to stdout  use (blah 2>&1 | less) or (blah 2>&1 >file)     "sorry not sure if this got through durring ip change"
<raiderxx> zossso, I did not either
<bbolding> hi there... looking for help fixing wireless using ubuntu 7.10 and os x 10.5 on a macbook
<overlow> Odd-rationale: done
<bazhang> phantruongdu: choose 1024x768@60hz
<ellevoros> i want to ask what ll happend if i write this to the konsole??:sudo apt-get update
<zossso> raiderxx: k. running compiz?
<ellevoros> sudo apt-get install cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins
<LazyMukke> Agent_bob, same output, are there any other outputs ?
<stefano_> is there someone from italy here who could help me with translating something?
<raiderxx> zossso, someone was helping me with putting a different wallpaper on each side of my cube, and apparently to do that I needed to turn off my desktop
<raiderxx> zossso, yes
<bazhang> stefano_: translating what?
<raiderxx> zossso, and now I can't seem to figure out how to turn it back one. BEcause I was a retard and didn't write it down..
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Save and close your xorg file
<phantruongdu> bazhang: finish sir
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke ummmm actually yes  but it should be either stdout or stderr   or a kernel side message   which you normally don't see
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what i do next
<overlow> Odd-rationale: done
<ellevoros> ?
<stefano_> bazhang, i got a letter from the italian government that may be important (I'm an italian citizen), but i don't understand a word of it
<zossso> raiderxx: ah.  are you willing to reinstall comipz, or do you have quite a few settings in it already?
<overlow> Odd-rationale: next?
<ellevoros> i want to ask what ll happend if i write this to the konsole??:sudo apt-get update
<ellevoros>  sudo apt-get install cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins
<bbolding> can anyone help?
<bazhang> phantruongdu: okay now sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<LazyMukke> Agent_bob, i'll make you a screenshot
<bazhang> stefano_: you might have more luck in #ubuntu-it
<LazyMukke> err a pastebin
<raiderxx> zossso, if there is another way, I would prefer it, but if it will be too complicated for someone who has used linux for exactly a day to do, Im willing to reinstall it if you can help me do that.
<stefano_> bazhang, I'll try that
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Open a text editor and copy and paste the following into a new file. Save it as ~/.auto-rotate http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58747/
<phantruongdu> bazhang: finish sir
<zossso> raiderxx: check the Opacity settings in System->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings->Desktop Cube
<bazhang> phantruongdu: you installed the driver with the command sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<jramsey> situation: i've a deployed system with linux and the customer wants the ability to change the password for root (etc/passwd) but wants to do it from windows; i can build a procedure, but does anyone have a recommended encryption utility that will create (DES i think) an encrypted password that I can then save in a new passwd file?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Note. you do not need the line numbering (i'm sure you knew that. just like to make sure)
<bbolding> anyone in here familiar with ubuntu on a mac?
<LazyMukke> Agent_bob, http://pastebin.com/m11dee429
<Agent_bob> ok
<phantruongdu> bazhang: yes sir, because i already have it, so its fast sir
<overlow> Odd-rationale: ok
<junkeR> does anyone know what the black line is under an insertion point of a word processor?  image here: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9780596514228/figs/I_mediaobject2_tt38.png
<monkeyBox> UGH.  the patch I need is only available from the bcm43xx developer's website, which is DOWN
<jonsebolt> ellevoros: your sources list will be checked for updates, and if there are updated version of cairo dock packages, they will be upgraded on your system.
<bazhang> phantruongdu: okay now sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Make it executable: chmod +x ~/.auto-rotate
<raiderxx> zossso, opacity during rotation, 50, opacity when not rotating 100.
<overlow> Odd-rationale: next
<phantruongdu> bazhang: are you sure there nothing bad happen, i tried this and it crashed, hehe
<zossso> raiderxx: Sounds ok. Also check Appearance/Skydome
<jramsey> any takers on the password encryption utility question i asked?
<zossso> raiderxx: Is it disabled?
<ce_airmata> aya
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Using gnome, kde, or xfce, or other?
<raiderxx> zossso, enabled
<overlow> Odd-rationale: gnome
<bazhang> phantruongdu: did you do that command?
<phantruongdu> bazhang
<ce_airmata> fgtyht
<ce_airmata> uyuy
<ce_airmata> uyuy
<zossso> raiderxx: this seems familiar.  one moment then
<ce_airmata> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<ramu>  just tell me how to mount the squashfs files
<bazhang> ce_airmata: stop
<ce_airmata> porno
<phantruongdu> bazhang: yes sir, it said i need to restart
<raiderxx> zossso, ok
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke looks like it could be the "} {" one or the other not haveing a correct closing brace
<patogen> What would you recommend for backups? I want something that is easy and that can make a backup of some files every day
<bazhang> phantruongdu: then reboot then after reboot do this sudo nvidia-settings
<phantruongdu> bazhang: and then sir, i affraid i cannot see you again after reboot, hehe
<xombrax> hello
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Add the script to start up: System --> Pref --> Sessions. In the start up programs tab. select new. Name: Auto-rotate Command: Browse to the auto-rorate script
<xombrax> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zossso> raiderxx: might `/join #compiz` if I'm unable to help, but first see what disabling skydome does
<LazyMukke> Agent_bob, i know the error, i did it on purpose, i want to get the whole error msg on a webpage but therefor i have to execute a command to show it
<xombrax> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hischild_> bazhang, did i tell you that my graphics card is broken? well more or less most likely? that was causing all the trouble ....
<Sevis_> can anyone help me change resolution on KDE?
<cromag>  /win 28
<raiderxx> zossso, turning off the skydome did nothing.
<phantruongdu> bazhang: i reboot now sir
<lourdes> hola
<raiderxx> zossso, so I type that command into the terminal?
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke ok.  so     your_command > your_oops_file 2>&1
<raju> i am getting the error when i ran the livecd iso through qemu
<lourdes> hola como estan soy la mas bella
<lourdes> jijiji
<zossso> raiderxx:  `/join #compiz` in chat room I mean. it is a compiz help channel.  they are friendly in there too
<ramu> tell me how to mount the squashfs files
<raiderxx> oh ok
<DonkeyKong101> ive lost my ubuntu sounds.....my sound card works fine with movies though, i just dont have any "desktop" sounds...or any program for that matter like amsn
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke to append rather than overwrite#   your_command >> your_oops_file 2>&1
<lourdes> por favor en español
<hischild_> LazyMukke, if you want to get the out put of a command on a webpage, install pastebinit and then add to the commmand | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com ... itĺl return you a link to where it put it
<dgjones> !es | lourdes
<ubotu> lourdes: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<brobostigon> !es | lourdes
<lourdes> hello  how are you
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Oh, i forgot to add. Did you see line 51-53 in the script. Uncomment the display you would like to use in tablet mode, right, left, or inverted. But only use one at a time.
<LjL> !ot | lourdes
<ubotu> lourdes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Agent_bob> if you need to add more output from other files.   and you can open the oops file from almost anything and copy/paste
<lourdes> hello
<Odd-rationale> !hello | lourdes
<ubotu> lourdes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LazyMukke> hischild_, that's not the problem, the problem is it doesn't seem to be normal output
<lourdes> hay alguien q hable español
<NeT_DeMoN_> lourdes: you might want to reserve conversating for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Odd-rationale> !es | lourdes
<ubotu> lourdes: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> Odd-rationale,  now hes going to start up a conversation with the bot. :)
<LjL> oh crap
<hischild_> LazyMukke, define normal output? pastebinit will catch any output, both normal and error output and put that ont he pastebin site.
<overlow> Odd-rationale: ok
<lourdes> hola que  tal
<Agent_bob> LazyMukke one other thing.    do your self a favour,  stop using "more" and learn to use "less"   you'll be glad you did.
<ellevoros> mila kanenas ellinika????
<Odd-rationale> lourdes: /join #ubuntu-es
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i get the gnash plugin for firefox in fiesty
<faileas> Agent_bob: less does more? ;p
<_ndlovu> hi. is it possible to start a program running through ssh that will continue running after I disconnect?
<LazyMukke> hischild_, since i don't know wich output it is a cannot define normal
<hischild_> _ndlovu, yes. You can use screen
<utb0t> _ndlovu: or maybe nohup
<_ndlovu> hischild_, utb0t how would I do that?
<overlow> Odd-rationale; anything else to do?
<hischild_> LazyMukke, you dont have to know what output. If it would normally print it wher eyou can read it on your terminal, you can use pastebinit to stick it on a website.
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Now restart X and hope that every things works. try the stylus, try rightclicking and try rotateing the display. Report back.
<beerdeaap> cl3tUS: you should first check what network-card you have (intel, realtek etc) you can see a list of devices by typing "lspci" in the terminal. After looking that up type "lsmod" to see a list of loaded kernel modules. depending on your card-type you should see a module that's loaded for your card (together with the usage count) .
<phantruongdu> bazhang: i finished sir
<Agent_bob> _ndlovu you can start it in a vt also.    ssh user@ip openvt -fc 32 -- your command plus agrs here.
<bazhang> sudo nvidia-settings phantruongdu
<hischild_> _ndlovu, sorry :( have to run :( someone else can help you =)
<phantruongdu> yes
<ellevoros> jonsebolt: then i have to restart the X?
<utb0t> _ndlovu: ssh <user>@<host> nohup <command>
<abhay> how to connect to wireless network
<phantruongdu> bazhang: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<abhay> i ma not able to connect to wi=fi
<utb0t> type "man nohup" to get "nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty"
<bazhang> phantruongdu: now make sure the driver is set to nvidia and not nv and then restart gdm
<NeT_DeMoN_> abhay: check your wi-fi settings
<utb0t> lolz
<utb0t> argh my  nick =/
<Annirak> So, I was attempting to add myself to the 'root' and 'www-data' groups to make working with some cgi scripts a little easier.  Now, I have lost the ability to sudo.  I know that I need to reboot to recovery mode, but I don't know what to do then.
<_ndlovu> utb0t, that option looks simplest, thanks
<phantruongdu> bazhang: what sir, can you say again i how can i do that
<joeytwiddle> yw
<_ndlovu> Agent_bob, I'll try your option if I can't get nohup working! ;)
<Sevis_> Can anyone please help me change screen resolution on KDE, ubuntu 7.10?
<Agent_bob> _ndlovu was just pointing out that there are many ways.
<bazhang> http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/gutsy/#nvidia-driver look here please phantruongdu
 * delcoyote buenas
<Agent_bob> Sevis_ you can   /join #kubuntu   for kde specific help.
<loralitilli> hi
<Sevis_> thanks
<nah> hi i have problem with the qemu. after creating my new ubuntu image iso, i tested with qemu but it shows me in the bootin this following error: FATAL:Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko) no such devi. what's the problem?
<Agent_bob> Sevis_ it should be as simple as   kmenu > system settings > vidio and display     i think...
<jramsey> are the encryption keys used by passwd to encrypt passwords the same across all ubuntu distros?
<Agent_bob> jramsey shadow is used
<Sevis_> system and settings are seperate folders for me, and there's no vidio and display...
<_ndlovu> erm... joeytwiddle, Agent_bob, any idea how to make that work with putty... windows ate my ubuntu so I'm venturing into unfamiliar territory
<jramsey> Agent_bob, how does shadow obtain the DES key?
<bazhang> nah what is the host os?
<Agent_bob> jramsey i not know
<lubse> hello
<DonkeyKong101> any1 know how i can fix my ubtuntu sounds, like when i click folders...also i have no sound in any program, except skype works fine and movies work fine
<Agent_bob> jramsey man shadow  might have info   or look in the docs
<_ndlovu> ah, found "remote command" option
<NeT_DeMoN_> DonkeyKong101: is it set to the alsa mixer?
<DonkeyKong101> good question...one sec
<jramsey> Agent_bob, ok a different way to ask what i really need; linux system 1 is deployed and needs the user to be able to change the root password; however, it is way more convenient for him/her to do it on a separate linux machine, then ftp the etc/passwd file; the key issue concerns me
<lubse> I would like to merge the Applications/Places/System  ... /Rest with the []       <prog> <prog> <prog>          [  ]{trashcan} bar
<Odd-rationale> overlow: How did it go?
<lubse> is this possible?
<Agent_bob> jramsey the /etc/passwd file does not hold the password
<DonkeyKong101> no all options are my sound card..intel 82801db-ich4
<overlow> Odd-rationale:  it doesn't still work
<Agent_bob> jramsey the /etc/shadow file does
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Your stylus?
<jramsey> Agent_bob, just a min lemme look at this
<NeT_DeMoN_> DonkeyKong101: make sure your volume options are correct in your music players options
<overlow> Odd-rationale: yea, corsors doesn't move anywhere with stylus
<NeT_DeMoN_> DonkeyKong101: are you playing things in the same programs or different ones?
<jramsey> Agent_bob, so when i see the following, which part is the root password? root:*:13380:0:99999:7:::
<Odd-rationale> overlow: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<phantruongdu> bazhang: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?  , shoud i say yes
<Flannel> jramsey: the *, because the root account is locked
 * Agent_bob patiently waits to farther help jramsey [cr|h]ack a *nix
<Agent_bob> jramsey none of it.
<bazhang> phantruongdu: did you read the link I gave you?
<Agent_bob> jramsey where the * is  is where the password would be.
<phantruongdu> yes
<Agent_bob> jramsey that root account doesn't have a password
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: no the pass is in /etc/shadow ;P
<overlow> Odd-rationale:  here
<phantruongdu> bazhang: its about reconfigure the card
<overlow> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<overlow> #
<overlow> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<overlow> # values from the debconf database.
<overlow> #
<overlow> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<FloodBot1> overlow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lubse> is it possible to merge your task bars, into 1 small bar?
<phantruongdu> bazhang: i have change vn into nvidia
<Odd-rationale> overlow: I told you to use the pastebin... :)
<Flannel> erUSUL: That line is from /etc/shadow
<Agent_bob> erUSUL that was from shadow   look at it again.
<bazhang> phantruongdu: then restart X
<jramsey> Flannel, Agent_bob ok i am not sure what is going on; if i want passwd on ubuntu system #1 to change the root password on the passwd file on ubuntu #2, can i ftp the passwd (and shadow files) from ubuntu #2 to #1, run passwd, change the password, then ftp the files back and have it all work?
<lubse> I run GVIM, and the bottom of the GVIM window sits behind my taskbar, which is really annoying
<phantruongdu> bazhang: ok
<Odd-rationale> LjL: Hey, I was helping that guy...
<Flannel> jramsey: why not just ssh in and do it?
 * erUSUL hides under a rock
<DonkeyKong101> thats the problem....its fine with music and movie players.....but i have no sound at all when clicking anything or getting an error. and under sound options, i can listen to what is suppose to sound like, but nothing :(
<Flannel> jramsey: Besides, if you're transferring secure files, you should be using scp not ftp anyway
<LjL> Odd-rationale: unless he restarts his client he won't be back very soon. he's pasting the entire thing
<jramsey> Flannel, there are user access issues; the user is really green and really can barely log into Windows
<Agent_bob> jramsey if you are setting a root password in the /etc/passwd file   you are on your own.    i break my own systems, not other peoples.
<jramsey> Flannel, i just need to provide them with an automated procedure
<Flannel> jramsey: then he should not be changing the root password, let alone (probably) have a root account, and admin access is questionable too
<raiderxx> what is the command in terminal to be able to turn off the terminal but keep the application I opened?
<Odd-rationale> LjL: ok
<jramsey> Flannel, that's a non sequitor; they HAVE To be able to change it;
<erUSUL> raiderxx: nohup ¿?
<overlow> 	Vertrefresh	43-60
<overlow> EndSection
<jramsey> so i need to wrap a procedure around all of this
<overlow> Section "Screen"
<overlow> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<overlow> 	Device		"nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]"
<Flannel> jramsey: Why do they need a root password anyway?  Whats inadequate with sudo?
<FloodBot1> overlow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overlow> 	Monitor		"20W TFT MON"
<bazhang> heh
<Odd-rationale> !paste | overlow
<raiderxx> erUSUL, how do I make an upside down ?
<ubotu> overlow: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Use the pastebin!!!
<antonsky> hi guys
<erUSUL> raiderxx: with a spanish keyboard¿? ;P
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Restart your irc client too.
<LjL> Odd-rationale, it's no use telling him now, the client is still pasting from before
<Agent_bob> Flannel just between you me and the channel  i think he's trying to learn how to crack a pinguin
<Kira> Has anybody tried to build and install ImageMagick using the source package from the official website (www.imagemagick.org)?
<jramsey> Flannel, it's a turnkey ubuntu system; all they need to do is periodically change the root passwd for security reasons; that is it ... ok well i can run some experiments and see if i can make this work thanks
<raiderxx> erUSUL, lol what about with an american keyboard?
<LjL> overlow: although you may not notice, you're still pastbing your xorg.conf file, and that will take a *long* while to finish. restart your irc program.
<hspaans> Kira: why do you want that?
<raiderxx> erUSUL, just nohup
<Flannel> jramsey: Ubuntu systems *dont* have root passwords, for security reasons.
<raiderxx> ?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: did you restart you irc client?
<piyush_> hi ....my system is not giving sound as day before ...its rough.....
<overlow> yes
<erUSUL> raiderxx: dunno; maybe a key combination but as i use a spanish keyboard i dunno
<raiderxx> oh ok
<Odd-rationale> overlow: OK. dont do that again. :P use the pastebin
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<jramsey> Flannel, sorry but this is not really a ubuntu distro ... it's more of a vanilla linux distro embedded in a system, but i figured the passwd issues were universal across all linux distros
<Kira> hspaans: because the version provided in aptitude is 6.2.4, which is known to have some security vulnerabilities.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<overlow> Odd-rationale: here trhe xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58749/
<Flannel> jramsey: Really, if youre administering this for this guy, you shouldn't need to be asking these questions.  If you're so sure using a root account is appropriate, and feel qualified to make that decision, you shouldn't need to be asking these questions.
<raiderxx> anyone know how to turn off the terminal without turning off my application that I ran through terminal?
<erUSUL> raiderxx: the command is just «nohup command line»
<Odd-rationale> overlow: OK got it. let me take a look.
<Agent_bob> jramsey matters not.   the line you posted from the /etc/shadow file  says that there is no root password.
<isaac_> hello all
<Agent_bob> jramsey shadow_password is shadow_password no matter what linux it's on.
<hspaans> Kira: no it doesn't its patched
<hspaans> Kira: they only backport the security patches
<piyush_> hi ....my system is not giving sound as day before ...its rough.....
<robline> raiderxx: run it with a space and an ampersand at the nd
<robline> for example: firefox &
<Odd-rationale> overlow: So the mouse doesnt move when you move the stylus?
<hspaans> Kira: make sure you have the latest updates installed and its ok
<raiderxx> robline, thank you
<overlow> Odd-rationale: no
<robline> raiderxx: np
<Kira> hspaans: using aptitude update?
<gajo> can anyone help me out with a grub error : "GRUB Loading stage 1.5.      GRUB Loading, please wait... Error 21"?
<Agent_bob> jramsey let me be more specific.   the root account is not locked and there is no password required.   so that system is wide open to the world    if security is the goal   format the hard drive.   and unplug the box.
<hspaans> kira: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gidna> hi
<robline> raiderxx: you can also run it via alt + f2
<Kira> hspaans I see. thanks
<gidna> How can I share files with a windows pc on a LAN?
<hspaans> Kira: but yes update in synaptic should also work
<jramsey> Agent_bob, i'm ok on this; i gave you an example from my current ubuntu system; the system in question is an embedded linux system that has a root password; sorry i sort of misled you with the wrong root file
<audiosensecd> hi guys any1 could help me pls
<robline> is Hardy Heron beta six recommended or is it best to wait til April? :)
<hspaans> Kira: but compiling your own stuff without packages isn't wise since it will hurt you on the long run
<audiosensecd> hu hu hu
<Agent_bob> jramsey that's not the only place you were/are being deceptive.    but, any more questions ?
<isaacj87> robline, i would wait for a beta
<isaacj87> robline, if anything use vbox and try it out if you want :)
<audiosensecd> guys need help badly
<robline> isaacj87: yep, good point
<Sevis> Ok, now same problem in gnome...
<erUSUL> !ask | audiosensecd
<ubotu> audiosensecd: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hspaans> robline: when its your desktop that should run, wait until it has been released
<erUSUL> !samba | gidna
<ubotu> gidna: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<farruinn> how do I find out my IP address with Network-manager?
<audiosensecd> how do i installed the NVIDIA fx5200 it seems not working at all
<robline> okay, I'll wait.
<hspaans> farruinn: right click -> "connection information"
<bezibaerchen> audiosensecd: rightlcik nm-icon, connection details or something like that (got german)
<Sevis> How do I get a proper screen resolution in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: System>Admin>Restricted drivers
<isaacj87> farruinn, i think you can right click the systray icon and choose connection info
<isaacj87> ah hspaans beat me to it ;)
<Agent_bob> farruinn this doesn't answer your question    but ifconfig lists all the network info
<audiosensecd> yeah i do it already
<erUSUL> Sevis: System>Admin>Screen and graphics
<feihung> I type ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel but get error checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<audiosensecd> but when i restarted the system got low in graphics
<robline> Sevis: or System>Preferences>Screen resolution
<feihung> I type ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel but get error checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables what I missed
<erUSUL> feihung: install buils-essential
<Sevis> maximum there is 640x480
<Sevis> in both places
<erUSUL> !repeat | feihung
<ubotu> feihung: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Agent_bob> Sevis you may need to reconfigure xorg
<erUSUL> !fixres | Sevis
<ubotu> Sevis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<feihung> ubotu sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<farruinn> Agent_bob: actually, that answers my question exactly - I was thinking that ifconfig wasn't telling me anything but it is actually. Thanks
<feihung> erusul thanks
<Agent_bob> feihung install build-essnetial
<erUSUL> feihung: no problem
<jramsey> Agent_bob, i never intentionally deceived; this is a legitimate linux question and the host linux machine on which i need to change passwords is ubuntu ... i only copied the wrong passwd file but thanks for your help, i am ok with this now. i understand the issues.
<audiosensecd> erusul what should i do
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Do you see any thing like "Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom" ?
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: if asked choose nvidia as card driver
<gidna> nautilus is a software includeed with samba?
<Kira> wow, the hk ubuntu archive is so slow.
<Agent_bob> <gidna> nautilus is the gnome file manager
<erUSUL> gidna: no; nautilus is the file manager (explorer) of gnome (ubuntu)
<Agent_bob> Memory Used/Total Percent: 24/234 MB (10%)
<Phoenix_> hi
<Phoenix_> i tried to use fakeroot
<Phoenix_> but it does not seem to work
<audiosensecd> erusul so what's next
<Phoenix_> Phoenix@sl15:~$ whoami
<Phoenix_> hrishikeshrt
<Phoenix_> Phoenix@sl15:~$ fakeroot /bin/bash
<Phoenix_> Phoenix@sl15:~# whoami
<Phoenix_> hrishikeshrt
<Phoenix_> Phoenix@sl15:~#
<FloodBot1> Phoenix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olskolirc> hi hi
<olskolirc> can someone direct me to a good wireless keyboard please?
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: after runnig 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' ?? restart
<erUSUL> X
<hspaans> Kira: switch to the NL or DE, those are not hosted by Canonical and should have gigabit connections or at least fast ethernet
<[FT]Alex> hi, does anyone know anything about /proc/acpi/wakeup? I keep getting a "command not found"
<audiosensecd> k k i'll be back
<audiosensecd> ths
<Kira> hspaans heh, it would be a shame if I can get faster speeds connecting all the way to Europe
<overlow> Odd-rationale: yes i see that
<erUSUL> [FT]Alex: /proc/acpi/wakeup is a path not a command
<hspaans> Kira: the HK mirrors are in Great Brittian
<Kira> hspaans oh dear...
<[FT]Alex> yeah, sorry I wasn't clear. I'm trying to echo "USB1" | /proc/acpi/wakeup
<Agent_bob> so anyone here now that might be able to help me find out why sshd wont start via init at boot time  but i can run /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh start    and it works flawlessly ???
<Kira> then why do they even call it an hk mirror?
<[FT]Alex> bah, echo "USB1" > /proc/acpi/wakeup I mean
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Do: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" in terminal. Pastebin the output.
<hspaans> Kira: design of the system, but find a sponsor for the HK mirror in your country and maybe ;-)
<olskolirc> can someone direct me to a good wireless keyboard please?
<erUSUL> [FT]Alex: echo is allways aviable...
<Kira> hspaans: maybe I should become a mirror
<audiosensecd> thx erusul
<Kira> I have a ubuntu mini server co-located at the data center. :P
<audiosensecd> hey buddy i got to ask you somethin'
<[FT]Alex> erUSUL - http://pastebin.com/d63541a23
<Kira> with lots of unused hard disk space
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: no problem
<audiosensecd> is it possible that fx5200 can handle the 3d desktop FX?
<hspaans> Kira: diskspace isn't the issue, bandwidth is
<overlow> Odd-rationale: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58755/
<erUSUL> [FT]Alex: what's that?
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: it should do it just fine
<LSD|Ninja> I have a GF2MX400 that handles the desktop effects well enough. I only have the default set going though, none of the over-the-top gayness
<[FT]Alex> erUSUL - that was me misreading a message :) sorry
<erUSUL> [FT]Alex: ;)
<PriceChild> LSD|Ninja: Please do not use gay as a derogatory term.
<audiosensecd> then erusol how do i enabled it
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: System>Admin>Appearance>  Last Tab
<philphoto> anyone using a thinkpad?
<phantruongdu> bazhang: sir, why i cannot have 1200-800 , its just 800-600 ugly
<phantruongdu> bazhang: are you there
<LSD|Ninja> 7.10 set 1280x800 up OOB on my MacBook. I was quite surprised at that actually seeing as it still thinks I want to look at 1280x1024 on every other machine I try it with
<qwo> not that there's anything wrong with that
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg phantruongdu
<queuetue> Hi.  Has anyone used xoscope?  It tries to open /dev/dsp (which I have permission to read) and reports a "bad file descriptor" IOCTL problem.
<philphoto> anyone here use an IBM Thinkpad?
<LSD|Ninja> bazhang: bugger that, the screens and graphics control panel fixes it fine with no screwing around
<bloody`> !patience | philphoto
<ubotu> philphoto: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[FT]Alex> I love that bot
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Do you have a file called "wacom" in /dev/input ?
<bloody`> phil: try #kubuntu or #xubunutu, you might get similar results
<Agent_bob> so nobody has a clue for me....
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: question?
<Agent_bob> erUSUL the sshd one
<philphoto> bloody: thanks!  It had been three minutes, several people had joined the channel and I thought I'd bump the question.
<erUSUL> Agent_bob: ohh i forgot :Dw
<Agent_bob> {repost of [repost] } so anyone here now that might be able to help me find out why sshd wont start via init at boot time  but i can run /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh start    and it works flawlessly ???
<queuetue> Wow.  I just did a google search for "xoscope "bad file descriptor" " and google already had this log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/23/%23ubuntu.txt  - it was only a few seconds.
<bloody`> agent: backup the cinfig file and use apt to reinstall it
<overlow> Odd-rationale: no i don't have
<Agent_bob> bloody` did that. no change.
<bloody`> agent: try an older version
<Agent_bob> ???
<Agent_bob> bloody` why ?
<rinaldi_> hi i was trying to access my ubuntu desktop over vnc over ssh from my windows computer at work today. ssh works and i log into my user but when i launch vnc viewer it says "connection refused" I configured the tunnel by using 5901 and localhost:5900 . is this right? if so, what could be going wrong
<bloody`> agent: newer versions sometimes bug out
<dirk__> messed up a user his right... want to make a new user with the same rights and remove the former,, ho should i do that?
<bloody`> agent: newer isnt always better :)
<leonardo> ????
<Odd-rationale> overlow: do you have /dev/ttyS0 (capital S) ?
<leonardo> speak italy plz??
<DRebellion> !it | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<usr13> Agent_bob: System -> Administration -> Services  and check ssh
<bloody`> !it
<leonardo> ok
<overlow> Odd-rationale: no
<Agent_bob> bloody` 4.2p1-7ubuntu3.2 isn't exactly the newest
<bloody`> then update to the newest
<usr13> !services | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<audiosensecd> erusul got the sames problem here when i restarted the system
<bloody`> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: what problems? low graphic mode?
<Agent_bob> bloody` to what intent ?    how will that affect how it starts at boot time ?
<Agent_bob> usr13 it's not gnome'ish   server.
<bloody`> agent: could be a flaw in that version, where it wont autostart
<audiosensecd> i restarted then i got this prob ---ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Is this a tablet pc, or a usb tablet device?
<Agent_bob> bloody` then it should affect all boxes with that exact file.deb installed   and it doesn't.
<usr13> Agent_bob: chmod +x  /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh
<arakthor_> how do I change the text color on the gnome panels?
<teo_> how can i delete everything that i have installed on ubuntu using the apt-get remove commad ??
<overlow> Odd-rationale: usb tablet device
<Agent_bob> usr13 hehhe    as if that would do anything
<day> hols
<audiosensecd> erusul got my msg
<bloody`> teo: synaptics might work better in this occasion
<usr13> Agent_bob: You could always just add line to  /etc/rc.local       /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Odd-rationale> overlow: can you pastebin the output of lsusb
<legend2440> arakthorright click panel>properties>background
<usr13> Agent_bob: Why wouldn't it?  Is the executable bit set for that script or not?
<Agent_bob> usr13 (:  i did.  it still doesn't srtart it.    and you should ls -l /etc/rc2.d  some time   :)   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 Nov 19 10:20 /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh -> ../init.d/ssh
<legend2440> arakthor  right click panel>properties>background
<iuri> hi
<thesurvivorman>    that won't help change text color though
<iuri> how to fix a sshfs error?
<bloody`> agent: why wouldnt you upgrade?
<Agent_bob> <usr13> Agent_bob: You could always just add line to  /etc/rc.local < i did ^
<audiosensecd> erusul how do i solve this kind of problem
<usr13> Agent_bob: Does /etc/init.d/ssh stop    &  /etc/init.d/ssh start   work for you?  or not?
<DRebellion> iuri, what's the error?
<iuri> i tried to mount a folder
<iuri> read: Connection reset by peer
<Agent_bob> bloody` because it's LTS i'm not dropping LTS for newest.
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: dunno;  maybe you will have to use the 2D only nv driver...
<iuri> DREbelion:  read: Connection reset by peer
<gidna> I've a shared directory on Windows Xp but I can't view it from ubuntu..
<overlow> Odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58758/
<Agent_bob> usr13 yes it works fine from the command line.  just not from init
<iuri> DRebelion: I have ssh working
<gidna> Doesn't appear on shared folders
<audiosensecd> or do i have to download the fx5200 Driver itself
<audiosensecd> erusul what was the command again plsss.
<proglover> hi
<d0tk0m> hi peeps
<usr13> Agent_bob: Then just add command to /etc/rc.local
<DRebellion> iuri, =/
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: Restricted drivers already does that; but for some reason it is not wroking for you
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Agent_bob> usr13 for the third time.  i did.   it doesn't work tho
<erUSUL> !who | audiosensecd
<ubotu> audiosensecd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bigg400> I have unformatted space on the same drive as I have ubuntu installed on... when I format it to ext3 I still have no access to it or permissions to copy any files to it
<Agent_bob> usr13   0 [root@laptop-7:~] grep ssh /etc/rc.local
<Agent_bob>  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<usr13> Agent_bob: So then just use: /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh
<Agent_bob> usr13 it doesn't work.
<iuri> DREbelion: why the connection is closing?
<dobrMAN> Hi all!
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Bigg400
<ubotu> Bigg400: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<usr13> Agent_bob: When I asked if /etc/init.d/ssh start  worked, you said yes?
<BenJay> can anyone point me in the direction of a channel that might be able to help with debian wireless connection on a latitude dell D610 - debian kernel 2.6.18-4-686
<dobrMAN>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Agent_bob> usr13 yes
<audiosensecd> sorry erusul
<erUSUL> Bigg400: make folders (with sudo) inside the partition and give correct owner and permisions to that folders
<jrib> BenJay: #debian ?
<gralco> hey guys
<usr13> Agent_bob: Then just add /etc/init.d/ssh start  to /etc/rc.local
<Agent_bob> usr13 and   /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh [start|stop]  works fine too  but it doesn't start from init.
<BenJay> help with debian wireless connection on a latitude dell D610 - debian kernel 2.6.18-4-686, i've tried building a couple of custom kernels and building the drivers, plus copying firmware - no joy
<BenJay> jrib ok
<gidna> How can I view a shared directory from ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> usr13 your cicurlar sujestions are getting old.   anything new ?
<Bigg400> erUSUL: no harm but that sounds like an awful amount of mucking about
<usr13> Agent_bob: paste  /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh
<yeonhoo> how can I mix the result of "ls" and  using "grep" command to extract result I want?
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: does the pid file go away when you stop it?
<legend2440> arakthor_: sorry misread your question. Here is how to change text color on panels. http://brentroos.com/2006/07/07/change-gnome-panel-text-color/
<profanephobia> I have an iso that is 7.4 GB roughly.. how can i burn this to a dual layer dvd?
<Agent_bob> v3ctor ummm let me check.
<erUSUL> Bigg400: security has its price
<yeonhoo> how can I mix the result of "ls" and  using "grep" command to extract result I want?
<jrib> yeonhoo: it's probably easier for you to do ls *foo*.  But the answer to your question is ls | grep foo  I suppose
<usr13> Agent_bob: Your lack of clear answers are getting old.  Please explain.
<erUSUL> !cli | yeonhoo
<ubotu> yeonhoo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arakthor_> legend2440: already looking at that
<arakthor_> found it shortly after I asked, and just trying to find the config file
<miir> hello
<audiosensecd> erusul got an error sorry try again
<Bigg400> erUSUL: can I not just have an ext3 partition that I can write too.... you see I'm planning on running VM images on that partition so I dont want vmware complaining about it... the work load in permissions seems like over kill and way too much work for adding something as simple as a little extra storage :S
<miir> anyone know how to get the nvidia driver going in hardy heron ?
<Agent_bob> v3ctor doesn't seem too    i did /etc/init.d/ssh stop ; ls /var/run/ > oops ;/etc/init.d/ssh start     and then cat oops and sshd  is in the list.
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: ¿? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Bigg400> !+1 | miir
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: sshd or sshd.pid?
<erUSUL> !hardy | miir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> miir: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<profanephobia> I have an iso that is 7.4 GB roughly.. how can i burn this to a dual layer dvd?
<legend2440> arakthor_:  I think you have to create that file yourself
<Agent_bob> v3ctor but!  /var/run is in ram so it's not there at boot time.
<audiosensecd> erUSUL: aww sory i got  a caps lock
<Odd-rationale> overlow: do you have the file /etc/udev/rules.d/50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules or something similar?
<miir> great thx =)
<miir> join #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Bigg400: sudo mkdir /path/to/mount/point/newfolder && sudo chown youruser:yoouruser /path/to/mount/point/newfolder
<arakthor_> legend2440: oh, well, that might be true. I kinda skim stuff looking for where the config file is and then dick around with it :p
<Agent_bob> v3ctor ummm yeah the sshd.pid is gone the sshd is not.   but still that will be blank at boot time.
<overlow> Odd-rationale: yes i have
<erUSUL> Bigg400: you are done newfolder is all yours just like your home copy files vmimages all you want to it
<audiosensecd> erUSUL:  i done it buddy then what should i do next
<Fixman> Hi
<Bigg400> erUSUL: so the permissions of other files will not be created
<Bigg400> cool
<Fixman> Anybody there?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: open it. Do you have a line similar to "KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="056a", SYMLINK="input/wacom"" ? Is it comment out ?
<Fixman> No
<erUSUL> Bigg400: even better 'ln -s /path/to/mount/point/newfolder ~/VMwareimages'
<yeonhoo> Trying to execute a program by console it said "cannot open shared object file : no such file or directory" And my Question is "the directory for shared library is /lib and /usr/lib ?  Is there other shared library directory?
<gralco> anyone know some good plugins for compiz fusion?
<erUSUL> Bigg400: and you access it through a folder 8link) on you home folder... ;P
<endo602> hello
<endo602> i just switched distros from kubuntu to ubuntu and I have glftpd on it, for some reason I cant get it started.  Any Ideas?
<Bigg400> erUSUL: the problem is I do not have enough space on my current ubuntu partition to create a VM.. hence the extra space
<YouKnowMe> I'm having trouble making Evolution play an audio notification when I receive email. All I get is static.. Help?
<Agent_bob> ooops i'll have to walk down and restart sshd
<erUSUL> Bigg400: i have give you the steps to solve cleanly your problem
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Do this in terminal and paste result: /etc/udev/rules.d$ cat 50-xserver-xorg-input-wacom.rules | grep input/wacom
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Sorry don't do that. Let me fix that up
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: sorry, grasping for straws for ya
<Bigg400> erUSUL: oh I know :P just lettin ye know
<erUSUL> Bigg400: XD
<overlow> Odd-rationale: here is whole file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58763/
<Bigg400> erUSUL: I will get this printer working yet... hence the vm :D
<Agent_bob> v3ctor yeah and i do appreicate it.
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: did you for any reason change the perms on /, /etc, or /etc/ssh ?
<endo602> Any Ideas how do get my glftpd working with my distro change?
<erUSUL> Bigg400: so everything boils dwon to a rebel printer??
<Unterfranke> hi
<Agent_bob> v3ctor drwxr-xr-x  20 root root accross the board
<Bigg400> erUSUL: yep... and my own want to destroy or learn :)
<v3ctor> ok
<debian> How can I see what is mounted where?
<Agent_bob> well not the 20 but all the rest.
<zebatlas> i have Sound Blaster 24 Bit External and sound comes out only of 2 speakers instead of 5 , can anyone help me ?
<ks3> debian: mount
<YouKnowMe> I'm having trouble making Evolution play an audio notification when I receive email. All I get is static.. Help?
<erUSUL> debian: cat /proc/mounts
<YouKnowMe> debian: GUI or Terminal?
<debian> YouKnowMe: Terminal
<Odd-rationale> overlow: OK. let's try something. Edit your xorg.conf again...
<YouKnowMe> debian: oic, sorry i don't know.
<debian> It seams I have downloaded 7 gigabytes of movies to a disk with only 1 gigabyte free.
<overlow> Odd-rationale: OK, will it help that tablet is wacom bomboo fun?
<ellevoros> hi
<zebatlas> guys can anyone help me ? in ubuntu 10.4 i have sound only from 2 out of 5 speakers , can i fix this ?
<DRebellion> zebatlas, 10.4?
<filthpig> :)
<debian> Where does ubuntu store this?
<v3ctor>  :o he is from the future
<Odd-rationale> overlow: OK now add the following lines to the stylus, earaser, and cursor inputdevice sections: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58766/
<filthpig> 10.4?
<filthpig> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dec3pti0n> does ubuntu 7.04 support dual monitors ?
<ellevoros> how can tell me the comand for installing the efects for the desktop?
<patogen> Yes.
<debian> I have 7gb of prinson break on one hardrive who isent big enough.
<debian> How did I manage to do this?
<DRebellion> dec3pti0n, yep
<ellevoros> who
<v3ctor> debian: either you or the file are being decieved
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Sorry. Do not put the threshhold line for the cursor section
<zebatlas> DRebellion
<zebatlas> yes
<zebatlas> this is the version
<YouKnowMe> debian: I( did that once, you didn't actually do so. We just gotta find the file(s)
<debian> v3ctor: Do you have an command to check?
<dec3pti0n> DRebellion, even with ATI cards ?
<DRebellion> zebatlas, the latest version is 8.04...
<debian> YouKnowMe: I used rtorrent to download one seson of prison break
<erUSUL> ellevoros: effects come installed by default in gutsy
<DRebellion> zebatlas, which is unstable!
<debian> On what I thought was my encrypted harddrive!
<overlow> Odd-rationale: done
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Try restarting X again.
<YouKnowMe> debian: check rtorrent and see whee it downloaded the file to
<gidna> why can't I view a shared folder in windows from ubuntu?
<zebatlas> that feisty fawn thing anyway
<YouKnowMe> debian: exactly where it downloaded to
<DRebellion> gidna, you can... places -> connect to server
<ellevoros> in terminal ?
<antipetya_> sorry, somebody cnow - how to reset video driver in ubuntu to initial condition?
<antipetya_> know*
<DRebellion> gidna, places -> network would be easier
<Bigg400> erUSUL: nice one... great idea too with the sym links :)
<ellevoros> erusul: in the terminal?
<audiosensecd> erUSUL:  buddy when i set it to NV driver  then restarted the system and return to screens and graphics i got this driver back again in vesa generic
<debian> YouKnowMe: /mnt/torrent/
<noypi> hi, just joined launchpad and just registered a project, can anyone tell me how to register a "distribution" so that it appears in the list "View distributions"? thanks
<gidna> DRebellion; thank you very much..
<erUSUL> Bigg400: ;P
<erUSUL> ellevoros: what?
<audiosensecd> erUSUL:  buddy when i set it to NV driver  then restarted the system and return to screens and graphics i got this driver back again in vesa generic
<zebatlas> DRebellinion sorry i have 7.04 , can u help me now ?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Working now?
<endo602> i just switched distros from kubuntu to ubuntu and I have glftpd on it, for some reason I cant get it started.  Any Ideas?
<tushyd> can anyone tell me why when I click on links to movies or mp3's VLC opens at least twice?
<debian> I have etch
<dec3pti0n> I can't find anywhere under administration or preferences in regards to monitor setup !!!
<tushyd> it's really annoying to have to close 2-3 windows everytime
<overlow> Odd-rationale: didn't restart yet
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: :S dunno whats happening... can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?? for errors??
<v3ctor> tushyd: are you double clicking?
<debian> tushyd: Double click?
<tushyd> debian, v3ctor, haha... no
<tushyd> if only it were so easy
<ellevoros> erUSUL: what is the comand that we right in the consol to activate the efect?
<erUSUL> ellevoros: System>Admin>Appearance >> Visual effects
<ellevoros> erUSUL: ....in the desktop
<audiosensecd> erUSUL:  tell me pls how to install the Nvidia graphics card i downloaded the driver
<YouKnowMe> debian: oh, now I see what you mean. So you can't find the file, hmm.. what I would do is just use nautilus to dig around where you think it might be, do right-click>properties and check "contents" to see where the biggest chunk of your files are.
<Bigg400> erUSUL: yeah vmware is complaining about permissions.. cannot create the image :(
<YouKnowMe> debian, oh I just thought! hold on a sec!
<debian> YouKnowMe: I know where the files are
<v3ctor> debian: have you check the size of the files?
<debian> But it seams rtorrent made files that lied about theire size
<debian> They say they are big, but they arent
<erUSUL> Bigg400: have you've done everything i said; especifically the chown of the folder
<YouKnowMe> debian, sorry then I guess I don't understand your problem.
<v3ctor> debian: how did you determine that they aren't big?
<ellevoros> erUSUL: i know that but it said that : compail extension is not available!!!
<Bigg400> erUSUL: yes... to the letter..
<sceo> is there such thing as an Apache2 GUI configuration tool I can use to set up virtual hosts?  I've been in the files a million times and I always get it to the point where the site I want works, but then none of my old ones do.  I keep messing up the .conf files, etc - so I want to start clean and have something do it for me :)
<debian> v3ctor: Asked in #rtorrent
<usr13> debian: Look at them from CLI;  ls -lSr
<overlow> Odd-rationale: nor working
<audiosensecd> erUSUL:  i downloaded this driver then what should i do next to install
<Agent_bob> well i'm back.   and still have no idea what could cause sshd to start from the command line but not from init  even in /etc/rc.local
<v3ctor> debian: how did they deterine that the files aren't big?
<debian> usr13: 368951296 * 22files=
<legend2440> tushyd:  If you go into settings -> preferences, and look at the bottom right hand corner there is a button for advanced settings, click that and then click on advanced. This will open up more options and click "allow only one running instance" and click on save, and that should be it.
<debian> v3ctor: The harddrive doesnt have tha room for them. It is impossibole.
<Unterfranke> cu
<gralco> how do i install a .exe file
<savetheWorld> HI all - does anyone else NOT have an /etc/vimrc file on their system?
<Agent_bob> ~/.kde/Autostart is to kde as ? is to gnome
<ezzieyguywuf> ok quick question guys. I have a t60p, which has volume up and down buttons on it (which work perfectly) and I was wondering if there was any way to adjust how large of a step up or down each press of the button makes. As it is now, when I am about a third of the way down (so two thirds of the total volume) its pretty much at zero! any help?
<debian> v3ctor: It has 8gb of linux files + 8gb of torrents, the disk is 10gb.
<brobostigon> !wine | gralco
<ubotu> gralco: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<v3ctor> debian: why would you download them if you didn't have the room for them?
<ellevoros> erUSUL: also is necessery to instal beryl?and if yes how?
<ezzieyguywuf> savetheworld: I DO have that file fyi
<Agent_bob> !autostart > Agent_bob
<erUSUL> !beryl | ellevoros
<ubotu> ellevoros: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<erUSUL> ellevoros: ylou have to install your gfx card driver first
<gralco> ubotu ive tried wine, id rather not kill ubuntu while its still going good
<debian> v3ctor: Thought my encrypted drive was mounted on /mnt/
<erUSUL> audiosensecd: manual installation og gfx drivers is not trivial
<ellevoros> i did it
<usr13> !autostart > usr13
<debian> v3ctor: It is an luks encrypted drive, the sun will stopp untill the crack it.
<ellevoros> erUSUL:
<ellevoros> erUSUL:
<brobostigon> gralco: to run windows progs, wine is the only free option
<nios> good evning, i have little problem with share my printer over samba, can anyone be nice and check my little simple smb.conf -> http://pastebin.com/m47417dd6
<Agent_bob> so gnome doesn't have a directory where you can add startup scripts ?
<ezzieyguywuf>  ok quick question guys. I have a t60p, which has volume up and down buttons on it (which work perfectly) and I was wondering if there was any way to adjust how large of a step up or down each press of the button makes. As it is now, when I am about a third of the way down (so two thirds of the total volume) its pretty much at zero! any help?
<Agent_bob>  does it have a file ?
<ellevoros> erUSUL: i have compis fusion !!! how can install emeral theme??
<debian> nios: Add users?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: OK. I did a little search. try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58767/
<usr13> Agent_bob: Are you still trying to find out why sshd won't start?
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone have answer to my quesion?
<savetheWorld> ezzieyguywuf: thanks
<sinsun> Anyone heard EeePC?
<ezzieyguywuf> savetheworld:no problem
<overlow> Odd-rationale: ok
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Restart X (again)
<Agent_bob> usr13 yes
<LeChacal> sinsun: yes what about them?
<ontheconcord> Question for anyone transferring from XP to ubuntu
<usr13> Agent_bob: Os is ubuntu 7.10 ?
<debian> ontheconcord: Ok, bring ir on!
<sinsun> LeChacal: I've heard some European fly to Taiwan to buy one home
<Agent_bob> usr13 no.  LTS
<erUSUL> ellevoros: you have to install emerald and use it instead of the gtk-decorator
<usr13> Agent_bob: ?
<ontheconcord> Was the adjustment a easy transaction if you lack unix knowledge?
<Agent_bob> usr13 that 6.6 in case you didn't know.
<usr13> Agent_bob: Oh ok.
<ezzieyguywuf> is suspend still not working with the ATI chips and compiz? (I uninstalled because of that)
<overlow> Odd-rationale: still not working
<brobostigon> ontheconcord: what do you mean??
<usr13> Agent_bob: Is executible bit set for /etc/rc.local ?
<Downsay> How do I install kernel headers for my audio to work ?
<ontheconcord> If XP was the only OS I've used my entire life
<ontheconcord> Would the transition moving to ubuntu be tidious?
<nios> debian: add users ? i use now "share"
<LeChacal> sinsun: i have heard they are cheaper in taiwan but you have get an English/Taiwan keyboard with it normally. in the states there is a store local to me that has them in stock
<ellevoros> erUSUL: how install the emerald???
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Looks like I found something: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133
<Agent_bob> usr13 yes
<Downsay> ontheconcord, yes, it would be a bit, but once you get used to it ubuntu rocks pretty hardcore
<brobostigon> ontheconcord: tldp.org, linux documentation project
<debian> nios: Where did you find the syntax?
<ezzieyguywuf> ontheconcord: not really. I set up a dual boot for a while, but never used XP. Eventually i accidentally wiped my hard drive and haven't reallly missed xp. Is there any windows program that you are particularly fond of?
<usr13> Agent_bob: So, other services are starting, just not sshd, right?
<Downsay> Could someone help me install the kernel headers for my audio in gutsy?
<ontheconcord> Currently I use zend, irc, firefox, and ie
<ontheconcord> that is about it
<nios> i took it from a website ;)
<Agent_bob> usr13 right
<farruinn> ontheconcord: you just need to be open-minded to doing things differently and willing to learn. The learning curve has improved drastically over the past few years
<overlow> Odd-rationale: let's see if that helps
<brobostigon> Downsay: do a search in synaptic
<ezzieyguywuf> ontherecord: I agree with faruinn. Also, sometimes you have to be persistent if you want to get certain things to work (like external sound cards, etc)
<pax```> Hello I've a problem with dns under chroot, i installed gutsy with debootstrap, upgraded to hardy(it boots fine). /etc/resolv.conf points to the dns this laptop is using, yet apt-get install metacity says "could not resolve...". what am i doing wrong?
<Neeku> hi all
<Odd-rationale> overlow: Sorry I couldn't help more. A usb tablet device is more different than a tablet pc than I thought....
<emiliano> ciao
<sinsun> LeChacal: Well, I think it can be resolved by the Asus
<Downsay> brobostigon, do I just search for kernel?
<overlow> Odd-rationale: oh that's ok
<Odd-rationale> overlow: You might want to uninstall wacom-tools before starting the guide.
<brobostigon> Downsay: if its he kernel headers you need, search for thhat
<Ergo^>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<Neeku> i'm installing ubuntu; i've made 3 partitions: 1. ext3, 2. swap, 3.ext3 ; i recieve this error: No root file system is defined.
<Neeku> Please correct this from the partitioning menu. could you help me please?
<bluefox83> pax```, try in #ubuntu+1
<dustinsweeney>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<sinsun> LeChacal: Is it a successful linux-based gadget?
<Odd-rationale> overlow: As the guide requires you to compile the newest wacom-tools from source.
<dustinsweeney> ooopppps
<nios> debian: do you see something wrong ?
<KaiForce> i can has desktop?  my desktop background turned black and icons are gone - reboot did not fix.  any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Are you using text mode or live cd. ?
<ezzieyguywuf> would it be hard to write a script that turns off system sounds when my headphones are plugged in? it kind of hurts my ears, and I don't want to have to do it manually :-D
<bloody1> how do i register and kick somebody off my nick?
<Downsay> brobostigon, I'm really new to linux (2nd day), could you help me pick what I need?  I've no idea
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: live cd
<debian> nios: Not sure, they have a lot of diffrent syntaxes, not all online examples works.
<brobostigon> Downsay: be specific and detailed, whats your problem??
<Agent_bob> bloody1 you can't reg. unless you have possession of the nick    if after you register a nick then you can kick someone  with the ghost command
<audiosensecd> erUSUL: buddy how to get into root user in terminal
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: in the partition menu select the partition you want to use as root (/) and click, configure partition.
<bloody1> i have it reg'd
<ellevoros> erUSUL: ??
<Downsay> brobostigon, my sound isn't working after I upgraded to gutsy, so now it says I am missing kernel headers
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Then in the mount as section, put /
<Agent_bob> bloody1 /msg nickserv ghost nick pass
<bloody1> agent: what is the command?
<KaiForce> Downsay:  sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<heogen> hola
<heogen> alquien aqui
<maria-> Milk, Milk, Lemonade, Push the Button, Fudge is Made
<brobostigon> Downsay: if youre in gnome, go into your admin menu, and start synaptic
<audiosensecd> Agent_bob:  how to get into root user in terminal pls
<heogen> hello
<Agent_bob> audiosensecd  sudo -i
<KaiForce> heogen ingles por favor
<heogen> some one can to talk in spanish?
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: which one should i choose as root? the first ext3 or the second one? (last time i partitioned with the help of some one else and i don't remember how we did that...)
<heogen> ok
<heogen> english
<Downsay> brobostigon, done, I'm in synaptic
<heogen> that ok
<Agent_bob> audiosensecd it will prompt for your 'user' password
<KaiForce> si, pero no en este canal
<ezzieyguywuf> heogen: I speak spanish pretty well
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: What is the sizes of your partitoins?
<heogen> ok
<ezzieyguywuf> oh nvm
<bloody`> thanks agent!
<usr13> Agent_bob: paste /etc/rc.local and /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh   so we can have a look
<heogen> im new one in this chat
<audiosensecd> erUSUL: thx
<Ergo^> if i go to console with ctrl+F4 - how do i get back to x ?
<Agent_bob> usr13 lol   ok.  if you insist.
<ezzieyguywuf> ergo: ctrl+F1
<tomd123> ls
<heogen> and i would like to lear more and more with ubuntu
<bloody`> ergo: alt ctrtl f7
<brobostigon> Downsay: at the top there should be a button called search, press it, and in the opened box type in the package you need
<Downsay> KaiForce, it said the kernel-headers didn't exist, btw
<ezzieyguywuf> er F7
<ezzieyguywuf> yea bloody got it
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: i made them like this: 16GB, 2GB(swap), 15B
<Ergo^> so alt ctrl f7
<Downsay> brobostigon, I've done that as well, there are many packages that come up with kernel header
<nemo> So, In order to get Ubuntu on this GX270 I've been forced to do a USB boot
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Is this a fresh install?
<nemo> it appears to be occurring at USB1 speeds :(
<heogen> i have a trouble with wine
<tomd123> does anyone know how to remove the ubuntu shutdown screen, the one where it shows the ubuntu logo and a progress bar decreasing?
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: what do you mean?
<heogen> when a trying to install yahoo
<heogen> messenger
<nemo> I'm curious. Has anyone ever tried booting Ubuntu off USB1 - and if so, how long should I perhaps wait?
<KaiForce> Downsay:  what linux distribution are you on?
<heogen> some one can help me?
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: i've got a 64bit pc with the same hard disk
<Downsay> KaiForce, gutsy gutton
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Are you installing ubuntu to use the entire drive or dual booting or something.
<nemo> For past 15 minutes only thing that shows on screen is a dmesg notification about fd0 buffer error (there is no floppy drive)
<Agent_bob> usr13 http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d325f3063
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: i freed some space from my fat partitions using partition magic and then i partitioned it using ubuntu's partitioner
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: no, i have a windows xp installed and i want to keep it
<audiosensecd> erUSUL:  how do i close x
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and let me take a look at your partitions.
<goo> Hello. I am using open-iscsi on 7.10 server. When I try to mount the target by e2fs LABEL= I get a error message saying /dev/disk/by-label/burkabackup does not exist. Which it does.. Details in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58769/
<KaiForce> Downsay:  did you update it after install?
<ezzieyguywuf> how do i run firefox in safe mode?
<Agent_bob> usr13 that was command#  0 [root@laptop-7:~] cat /etc/rc.local /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh | pastebin
<Downsay> KaiForce, did I update what after install? gutsy?  if so, no, how do I do that?  sudo apt-get update?
<_Oz_> Ubuntu friends, I have downloaded Google's Linux Video installer.  It is a .jar file.  It contains two directories, com and META-INF
<_Oz_> How do I install it?
<bruenig> java -jar whatever.jar
<KaiForce> Downsay:  i believe that is correct - did you install from CD?
<makdaknife> ezzieyguywuf: firefox -safe-mode
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> cd ~
<ezzieyguywuf> whoops!
<Downsay> KaiForce, no, I downloaded it
<Agent_bob> usr13 0 [root@laptop-7:~] ls -l /etc/rc.local /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh | pastebin   is at  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6c15751c
<bruenig> cd ~ is redundant
<kane77> each time during boot I get an error about boot sector and its backup not being in sync and "not automatically fixing this" how do I fix it?
<Downsay> KaiForce, I just hit upgrade while in feisty fawn
<KaiForce> Downsay:  ok, you may be up to date, i´ve never installed that way.
<ezzieyguywuf> "bash: firefox-safe-mode: command not found"
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: http://rafb.net/p/lGB4B052.html
<ezzieyguywuf> any ideas?
<KaiForce> let me check on kernel headers
<nios> Ist possible to share a printer to a win machine over cups ?
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: (i'm still in partitioner menu)
<exerdigit> if i am unable to enable desktop effects, does that mean my graphics card isn't fully supported?
<Capsi2> Has anyone been successful on setting up Hardware SATA RAID0 under ubuntu?
<Downsay> I need help updating my graphics card as well-->I've got an nvidia 8800gts graphics card, could someone help me?
<LSD|Ninja> exerdigit: what sort of card is it?
<audiosensecd> peeps how do i close x
<danand> nios - yes
<hspaans> nios: search for "IPP"
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: OK for the two ext3 partitions for ubuntu, make one 10 gb and the other to fill the rest. 2 gb of swap is enough.
<usr13> Agent_bob:  Paste rc.local
<makdaknife> ezzieyguywuf: there was a space between firefox and the -safe-mode switch
<KaiForce> Downsay:  Go to System > Administration > Synaptic, and look for the package ¨linux-image¨
<KaiForce> get version number from there, then come back
<usr13> Agent_bob: Or send link,
<exerdigit> LSD|Ninja, it is a Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<ezzieyguywuf> makdaknife: thanks that works!
<sammyF> hmm ... why do I get asked for my password at "localhost" when I try to install a new printer? and no, it's not a password I seem to know
<danand> !raid | capsi2
<ubotu> capsi2: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: BTW, is there anyway for me to see a screen shot of your screen in the partition menu?
<KaiForce> anyone know why my desktop is black?  reboot did not fix
<LSD|Ninja> exerdigit: That should support the desktop effects, they wroked on my GMA950
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: and what about the order? just like now? ext>swap>ext ?
<eddymvp> hi
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: yeah, sure; just a second
<sammyF> KaiForce: Compiz is on?
<Downsay> KaiForce, after doing that, there is a whole list of them that came up, which one do I install?
<eddymvp> can someone help me to put the right driver on my netowrk interface?
<cabrioleur> exerdigit, it should work fine. I have the same card in one of my computers, and no issues so far.
<KaiForce> Downsay:  just get version from linux-image
<cliebow> KaiForce, might have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<eddymvp> for some reason when I do ifconfig the interface doesn't show
<KaiForce> Iĺl tell you what to do with that
<KaiForce> cliebow ok Iĺl trye
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: It doesn't really matter. I like to do ext3 > Extended (ext3 > swap)
<cabrioleur> eddymvp, what interface?
<phaedral> detection of my usb stick is super flaky; still trying to troubleshoot; pointers appreciated muchly
<nios> hspaans:oki
<eddymvp> network
<cabrioleur> eddymvp, :-) but which one
<exerdigit> LSD|Ninja, when I try to enable the effects, it hangs momentarily, and then displays: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<white_eagle> exerdigit: what card do you have?
<eddymvp> eth0
<Downsay> KaiForce, I did that and installed it, now what?
<LSD|Ninja> white_eagle: Intel X3100
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: i'm sending it...
<KaiForce> installed what.
<exerdigit> Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<eddymvp> lspci returns this
<audiosensecd> the same her exerdigit
<eddymvp> Ethernet Controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit ethernet PCI Express
<Downsay> KaiForce, I installed the linux-image
<heogen> hello
<KaiForce> thatś not what I told you to do :)
<KaiForce> what version?
<LSD|Ninja> white_eagle: and before you say OMGINTEGRATED! they work on a GMA950 I have :P
<sammyF> anybody knows why I get asked for a password for localhost when installing a local printer? (epson DX 4400)
<audiosensecd> KaiForce:  help how to exit X server
<Downsay> KaiForce, I'm not sure what you told me to do then, I am completely new to linux...and I apparently didn't understand you
<white_eagle> white_eagle: omg integrated
<white_eagle> :)
<JJ1> how can i give another user sudo access (all access the default user also gets)
<eddymvp> anyone?
<white_eagle> LSD|Ninja: nevermind I have an integrated chip too
<exerdigit> LSD|Ninja, what driver is it supposed to be using?
<white_eagle> LSD|Ninja: its an ati xpress 200m card
<KaiForce> i just need the version (its listed in synaptic) of the linux-image you have
<Downsay> KaiForce, you said go to system, admin, synaptics, search for linux-image--->I said there were lots of versions, which one, you said just get linux-image
<LSD|Ninja> exerdigit: I have no idea, I never bothered checking :P
<ArrPirate> I have a ntfs partition I use for storage between my linux install and my windows xp install. When I log into ubuntu the partition doesn't automount and I have to go to Places/Computer and open it up and input my password to get it to mount. How can I make it automount?
<KaiForce> i did not say get it, i said give me the version
<sammyF> JJ1: in the user panel give the user you want to have SUDO access "administer" right
<KaiForce> the version is listed to the right
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: OK. For hda6, make it 10 gb (10240 mb)
<Downsay> <KaiForce> Downsay:  just get version from linux-image
<Downsay> KaiForce, that's what you said to me
<white_eagle> how can I make when I open the applications, places or system menu, the background to be not white, but translucent?
<audiosensecd> sammyF: any1 tell me how to close X server plss
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: hda7 (swap) is fine
<maria-> Milk, Milk, Lemonade, Push the Button, Fudge is Made
<KaiForce> ok you misunderstand.  I need the version NUMBER from linux-image.
<heogen> hello i have a problem when a use wine trying to install .exe libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<white_eagle> audiosensecd: ctrl-alt-backspace
<exerdigit> LSD|Ninja, well, lol, any recommendations? kinda in the woods here. i thought it jsut wasnt working when i ran the LIVE cd, but it doenst work on my install either
<Agent_bob> usr13 ?
<white_eagle> !wine | heogen
<ubotu> heogen: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<eddymvp> can someone help me how I can enable my network card?
<white_eagle> heogen: join #winehq
<sammyF> audiosensecd: either ctrl+alt+backspace to restart it, or ctrl+alt+F1, then log in, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<white_eagle> heogen: ask overthere
<JJ1> sammyF -  somehow the "administration>user and groups" window isnt showing me the list of users anymore
<heogen> thank you
<Downsay> KaiForce, 2.6.22.14.21
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: And let hda8 take over the space you took out of hda6
<JJ1> sammyF - i am using webmin to manage users remotely
<eddymvp> anyone?
<LSD|Ninja> exerdigit: sorry man, it just workd OOB for me on teh 950...
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: where should i set the mount point / ? hda6 or 8?
<eddymvp> I need help enabling my network card
<Corty> hm, why would someone put a user in an own group with this user as the only member?
<usr13> Agent_bob: What command do you use to start sshd ?
<Corty> is that ubuntu default?
<usr13> Agent_bob: What command works?
<exerdigit> LSD|Ninja, alright thanks.. lol, just my luck
<KaiForce> ok, downsay:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22.14.21
<white_eagle> anyone knows how can I make the background to be translucent, not white? (on the applications menu launcher)
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Are you finished resizing? Can I see another screen shot?
<Agent_bob> usr13 /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh start
<usr13> Agent_bob: Paste /etc/rc.local
<heogen> ok
<heogen> I will trying to verify this web page
<heogen> for resolve the mistake
<Agent_bob> usr13 it's in the first pastebin.
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: not yet, i wanted to mount point, too. ok, let me finish it and send the ss. :) thanks
<Downsay> KaiForce, it says couldn't find linux headers
<KaiForce> Downsay:  and once you have them on there, they will be upgraded as you upgrade your system
<Agent_bob> usr13 just like you requested the first time.
<sammyF> JJ1: is there anything in /etc/passwd?
<overlow> Odd-rational: thanks for the tutorial, nw the tablet works
<Quizzy> Hello! How can i get Apache for Ubuntu?
<eddymvp> can someone show me how I can enable my network card
<cliebow> ArrPirate, add an fstab entry
<sammyF> JJ1: and DON'T paste it here. relatively safe, but still
<chi11y> fusion-icon in ubuntu 7.10, how?
<yeonhoo> how the ubuntu manage program list when what to execute a program that start with "bap" and tap button, ubuntu gives you a list of program that starts with "bap". The question is how the linux manage this things? on file?
<sammyF> Quizzy: install it from synaptic
<usr13> Agent_bob: Oh I see.
<cliebow> Quizzy, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: We will set the mount points before going to step 5
<v3ctor> Quizzy: sudo aptitude install apache2
<sammyF> Quizzy: or what cliebow said :)
<Downsay> KaiForce, it says cannot find package linux-headers-2.6.22.14.21
<Quizzy> thank you guys :)
<cliebow> 8~)
 * Quizzy hugs both
<KaiForce> Downsay:  try sudo apt-get install linux-headers and see if you see a matching version there
<KaiForce> it should list available versions
<cabrioleur> eddymvp, modprobe tg3
<Agent_bob> Quizzy or apache if you don't want apache2
<chi11y> howcan I get fusion-icon in ubuntu 7.10? It isnt in the repos
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: So don't click "forward" yet..
<Downsay> KaiForce, here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/932376
<yeonhoo> how the ubuntu manage program list when what to execute a program that start with "bap" and tap button, ubuntu gives you a list of program that starts with "bap". The question is how the linux manage this things? does ubuntu register on file ???
<JJ1> sammyF -  cand open the document... sec
<eddymvp> cabriolear is that the driver name?
<sammyF> and just to bitch again : why do I need to give a password for localhost when I install a new printer (Epson DX 4400). Especially as it's NOT a password I seem to know
<usr13> Agent_bob: Replace /etc/init.d/ssh start   with   /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh start  [in /etc/rc.local]
<ArrPirate> cliebow: I have no idea how to do that.
<danand> Downsay - try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Scunizi> sammyF, to install a new printer you are actually using a service called CUPS which has restricted priv. and therefor needs a password to modify..
<JJ1> sammyF -  yeah lots of things in /etc/passwd
<Agent_bob> usr13 no.   /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh is a symlink to /etc/init.d/ssh
<sammyF> Scunizi: but somehow my root password isn't accepted :/
<yeonhoo> how the ubuntu manage program list when what to execute a program that start with "bap" and tap button, ubuntu gives you a list of program that starts with "bap". The question is how the linux manage this things? does ubuntu register on file ???
<gharz> guys, how do i watch/view quicktime videos on firefox?
<Scunizi> sammyF, caps makes a difference..
<KaiForce> Downsay:  looks like you need to update your kernel maybe?
<Agent_bob> usr13 i only used  /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh  so you would know that it's not an "update-rc.d" issue
<gary4gar> how to change screen resolution?
<Downsay> danand, that looks like it might have done it, but I've no idea, here's my new pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/932378
<sammyF> Scunizi: heh ... I know. but as I was able to open the network panel using the root password, I suppose my caps lock key is okay
<yeonhoo> how the ubuntu manage program list when what to execute a program that start with "bap" and tap button, ubuntu gives you a list of program that starts with "bap". The question is how the linux manage this things? does ubuntu register on file ???
<cabrioleur> gharz, it checks the path in your profile and simply autocomplete the names which can find in the path.
<sammyF> Scunizi: so basically, it should just be my root password, right?
<Scunizi> sammyF, what are you trying to add?
<Downsay> KaiForce, I've no idea how to update my kernel (what is a kernel, btw, if you could please explain so I can understand what it is that I am doing so I can learn to become self-dependent in the future)
<Scunizi> sammyF, yes
<sammyF> Scunizi: Epson DX 4400 using Guttenberg drivers
<Agent_bob> usr13 i did however move the section of rc.local contained within {} to an external script and called the external with full path.    no change.
<KaiForce> Downsay, never mind.  Danand nailed it
<Downsay> KaiForce, regardless, I'd like to at least know what a kernel is, if you could explain it simply:S
<usr13> Agent_bob: cp  /etc/init.d/ssh  /etc/rc2.d/S20ssh
<Scunizi> sammyF,  are you doing it through the add printer dialogue from System/admin or from the browser at http://localhost:631 ?
<Downsay> danand, what do I need to do next?
<Agent_bob> for some reason sshd just wont start for init
<Agent_bob> usr13 no.
<usr13> Agent_bob: In other words, just do away with the symlink and use the script.
<eddymvp> hey cabrioleaur
<eddymvp> can I pm you?
<KaiForce> kernel is the core of the OS - sort of the lowest level interface between your hardware and the rest of your software
<yeonhoo> how the ubuntu manage program list when what to execute a program that start with "bap" and tap button, ubuntu gives you a list of program that starts with "bap". The question is how the linux manage this things? does ubuntu register on file ???
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: here you are, the new ss
<Downsay> KaiForce, thx
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: ln -s /etc/init.d/ssh /etc/rc2.d/S99ssh
<Agent_bob> usr13 i thank you for trying to help.   you are dismissed.
<Nuty__> Hi. How come when I right click on the desktop > Create New I only see Link to device and nothing else. All I did was upgrade the kernel.
<sammyF> Scunizi: mom's laptop (who will probably kill me if I tell her the printer I bought her doesn't work with LInux;) so lots of updates to be done, CUPS too, so I'll wait till that's finished.. maybe a problem with the version of cups she has
<danand> Downsay - the $(uname -r) in the apt-get install etc command i gave you before will give the current version of the kernel you are using - typing uname -r in the terminal will shown your kernel version as 2.6.22-14-386
<Agent_bob> v3ctor yes it is.
<sammyF> Scunizi: through the add printer dialogue
<JJ1> anyone knows why the "user settings" screen isnt showing me any users anymore? (i have more then 15 users registered couse of samba, can that be a reason?)
<danand> Downsay - I don't know ... what are you trying to do ?? :)
<v3ctor> Agent_bob: no, try having it start later, instead of S20
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Good! Now select hda6 and click "Edit Partition"
<Scunizi> sammyF, could be.. try through the localhost address.. after the updates
<usr13> Agent_bob: Yea, or, creat a new symlink and see if the new one works.
<KaiForce> Downsay:  don get discouraged if you have a tough time with anything.  Youĺl get more comfortable over time and it is worth it
<syntax> join #ubuntu-de
<Downsay> danand, I am trying to update my graphics driver, I have an NVIDIA 8800gts and it said I needed new drivers
<Agent_bob> v3ctor but rc.local is the last thing to start and it's in there too
<usr13> Agent_bob: But never mind, you appear to now want to fix it so give up...
<sammyF> Scunizi: will do that. I would hate it if she told me to reinstall windows on her machine. It was hard enough to get her to accept LInux in the first place ;)
<danand> Downsay - have you downloaded the drivers from nvidia??
<KaiForce> Downsay:  ive had good luck with Envy and nvidia cards
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: and then "/" for "mount point", right?
<danand> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Odd-rationale> chi11y: Are you looking for something liek this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662926
<Downsay> danand, I am having a problem right now where all of my windows are too large to where I can't even see the tops of them and I cannot even close the windows or access the File, View, Edit, etc menu
<Downsay> danand, I have not, I do not know where to go to DL those drivers:(
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Yes. also for the / partitons mark the bootable flag.
<Agent_bob> usr13 it's not that.   it's just that you are asking me to do elementry things that wont help.
<sammyF> Downsay: just go to www.nvidia.com
<zzats> I need help with setting a proper resolution for my samsung 1366* tv, I'm using intel chipset and VGA out. I can't change resolution from 1680 to a proper one
<sammyF> Downsay: Download->Drivers, choose Linux ...
<Neeku> you mean "/boot" for hda8?
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: ^^
<Scunizi> sammyF, the other thing you want to verify at the local host address is the paper size.  Cups often defaults to A4 and needs to be changed to Letter (for those of us in the US)
<yeonhoo> how the ubuntu manage program list when what to execute a program that start with "bap" and tap button, ubuntu gives you a list of program that starts with "bap". The question is how the linux manage this things? does ubuntu register on file ???
<chi11y> Odd-rationale, yes
<LjL> sammyF: how is that a good idea? we generally recommend using stuff from the *repositories*
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: No. There should be a check box on whether you want hda6 to be bootable.
<danand> Downsay - have you tried looking under the restricted drivers manager? System -> Admin -> restricted_drivers_manager?
<chi11y> Odd-rationale, @ compiz-switch thingey
<chi11y> Odd-rationale, thanks I will look into it
<sammyF> Scunizi: Europe here, so A4 is fine with me :) but thanks for the warning
<danand> Downsay - or are you using that driver already?
<Scunizi> sammyF, np
<Downsay> danand, no, I don't even know what that is or means, what is a restricted driver?
<sammyF> LjL: it's a good idea because the official nvidia drivers in the repos are buggy
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: If you you send me a screenshot of the edit partition menu for hda6 I can double-check. :)
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: you mean the one below 'Format?' column? both hda6 and hda8 are checked and are not active...
<sammyF> LjL: been buggy since Gutsy came out sadly.
<gary4gar> how to set the screen resolution in Ubuntu?
<LjL> sammyF: they work fine for me, and from all i hear, there's more regression in the *latest* drivers. also, regardless, the drivers in the repos are *tested* with Ubuntu, and they won't break on kernel updates
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF, Buggy how.. please be specific  they seem to work for most people
<bloody`> suuuure they wont
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | sammyF
<ubotu> sammyF: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: one sec. I'll get you the link to the thread in the forums
<Downsay> danand, when I go to that list it says: Proprietary Drivers: Lucent/Agere linmodem controller, enabled, not in use..........NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards), enabled, in use
<LjL> bloody`: they most certainly *will* if you get them from nvidia.com
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: depending on the nvidia chip you have, the ones in the repos can cause random hard locks
<bloody`> ive had rather good luck with them actually, its this laptop that give me torubles
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF, Most often it is something else..  Someone that has not set the v/h rates for their monitor
<danand> Downsay - "restricted" means that the vendor (nvidia) in this case does not supply the source code to that package. ie no one can see how the module works etc
<Downsay> sammyF, I downloaded the newest driver, now what should I do?
<Downsay> danand, gotcha, thanks for the explanation, what about the other part, the lucent/agere, etc?
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: OK. My bad. Forget about that... I usually use the alternative cd.
<LjL> Downsay, please don't download drivers/programs from random places unless you know well what you're doing (and even then...). as we mentioned yesterday, APT is what should be used to install software, modulo exceptional circumstances. about "restricted" drivers, it means they're not free - not open source. the free nvidia drivers, unfortunately, don't support 3D at all, and i guess they're slower even with 2D, while the official (but non-free) drivers do.
<LjL> both the free and the non-free drivers are available in the standard APT repositories
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: nah .. in this case it seems to be a known bug
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: For hda8 set mount point to /home
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF, we hava alot more trouble with people that tried to get the ones from NV and failed to get them right when doing it right in the first place will usually fix the problem
<danand> Downsay - wait one ... i'll download it and take a look .... as for the lucent - thats probably a software modem .... i wouldn't bother with it if you don't need it
<Agent_bob> v3ctor no change with s/20/99/
<LjL> sammyF, does downsay experience that bug?
<Niklas_E> is there any way to reinstall the sound drivers if you messed the config and stuff up?
<Downsay> LjL, I just dl'ed what I was told to...so should I just delete what I downloaded from NVIDIA?
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: well .. he asked about "newer drivers" ... that's where I pointed him to, but you're right, it doesn't come without OTHER problems
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF, The only nvidia I recommend nvidia drivers for are the 8000 series
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: OK... shall i go to the next step now? :)
<eddymvp> when I do modprobe tg3
<eddymvp> the system doesn't do anything
<Niklas_E> tried to install the realtek alc883 drivers (which I didn't get to work
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Yes. Partitoning is done!
<gary4gar> how to set the screen resolution in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Downsay: that is my opinion.
<gary4gar> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Downsay> LjL, so what drivers should I use?  Could you give me some guidance, please?
<LjL> Downsay, which drivers are you using *now*?
<sammyF> Jack_Sparrow: the bug I mean is experienced with 7xxx cards .. sorry .. searching for the thread at the moment, I deleted the bookmark I had
 * Agent_bob walks down to restart sshd so he can try more * to get it to start automaticly
<Downsay> LjL, how do I check that?
<eddymvp> can someone help me to put the driver for my network card
<LjL> Downsay, what makes you think you need other drivers than the ones you're using now?
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF, I have three 7000 series cards at this location and none have ever had issue and do have effects.
<eddymvp> how do I enable my network card?
<danand> Downsay - if the current driver/mopdule you have installed is not working for you i would try the one from nvidia.com
<Downsay> LjL, when I booted into linux it gave me an error and talkd about proprietary drivers, and now I cannot see the tops of any of my windows that are opened whether it be a terminal, synaptic, mozilla, opera, etc
<LjL> Downsay, do you have Desktop Effects enabled?
<Downsay> LjL, and this is the first boot back into linux after upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<eddymvp> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> sammyF, This is all ot  and disscussion more than helping people in channel... SO I am dropping it.. I suggest you do the same
<cottima> hello, I am confused on the server install.  It asks the number of active devices for raid1.  Then it asks for number of spare devices.  So do I put 2 for one and zero for the other, 2 for each, or 1 for each?
<nemo> Downsay: #compiz-fusion is kind of used to covering that one :)
<Downsay> LjL, it doesn't look like it because nothing is showing any effect whatsoever when I minimize or drag around a window
<nemo> Downsay: probably is their most common issue
<Neeku> Odd-rationale: "Migrate Documents and Settings" can i add all accounts and then later after installation delete some of them if i want?
<eddymvp> where is the channel for help?
<macogw> eddymvp: welcome to it
<danand> !patience | eddymvp
<ubotu> eddymvp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> Downsay, go to System / Preferences / Desktop Effects (i think that's what it's called), and check if it's enabled
<nemo> as for me. after waiting half an hour it finally booted :)
<eddymvp> thanks danand
<danand> eddymvp - sorry - wrong one :O
<danand> eddymvp - that should have been about repeats ... sorry :(
<audiosensecd> waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<macogw> danand: some of the messages changed recently
<JJ1> for what are all the strange users? (daemon, bin, sys, sync, games, man, lp, mail, news, uucp, proxy, www-data and so on)
<macogw> audiosensecd: O_o need a pacifier?
<danand> eddymvp - was just having a quick google about your problem :)
<danand> macogw - oops :)
<bloody`> denand: its been different since this morning. it was correct last night
<macogw> JJ1: parts of the system. you can tell certain parts of the system that they get no web access
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, That is not helpful
<macogw> JJ1: or no audio
<macogw> JJ1: or things like that
<LjL> JJ1: to run some services (such as mail servers for instance) with some safety measures - namely, not being able to get out of their own user
<eddymvp> i did not find anything in google
<audiosensecd> macogw:  hu hu hu maybe you can help me
<eddymvp> that's why I came in here
<macogw> audiosensecd: waaaahhh isnt a question
<JJ1> my userlist suddenly is being displayed as empty when using the graphical interface
<danand> Downsay  - i would take a look at installing the driver from nvidia.com ... look at the readme first at http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/index.html
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow: i got a head ache this ubuntu os could not participate
<JJ1> my userlist suddenly is being displayed as empty when using the graphical interface and in the "user swich" screen there are some "blank" users...
<JJ1> no username being displayed
<macogw> audiosensecd: just ask your question
<LjL> i still don't see what downsay said that somehow makes it clear that the newest version of the drivers from nvidia.com may help.
<macogw> audiosensecd: if someone can answer, they will
<sfears> Downsay, make sure system/administration/restriced drivers is installed & enabled
<silthias> Hi there, Strange question but if i have two versions of what i believe to be the kernel why wouold one have a 'build' folder on it and one not to have it? Trying to install something that wants a folder in the version of the kernel im not using and it throws an error when i try to runt eh make file to install the driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, This is a busy place, please try to stay on topic .. If you need to vent.. try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Neeku> can i import all windows accounts while installing ubuntu and later if i didn't want some of them, delete them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Did you install ccsm yet?
<bloody`> neeku: if the installed recongnizes them, yes
<bloody`> installer*
<macogw> silthias: do you have kernel headers installed?
<silthias> i believe so, is that apt-get insall headers?
<Jack_Sparrow> silthias, no
<bloody`> kernel-headers
<bloody`> and a version too i belive
<gilan> how to install compiz-fusion 7.2 on Gutsy
<audiosensecd> macogw:  ok may b u can i tried to set up my Nvidia Video card and restarted the system but i got this error ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<Jack_Sparrow> gilan, It is install by default, just needs to be enabled.. and the video drivers / card need to be comp with it
<danand> eddymvp - you have a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit ethernet .... is that correct ?
<eddymvp> yes
<zbigniew_> welcome
<silthias> bloody` - says package not availabel but referenced by another package.
<Odd-rationale> Neeku: Sorry I was away. Yes.
<gilan> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks, but default version 0.5.2
<eddymvp> cabrioleur told me to do "modprobe tg3" and it didn't do anything
<macogw> audiosensecd: more a statement than an error.  howd you try to install the nvidia drivers?
<bloody`> siltias: apt-cache search kernel-headers
<danand> eddymvp - ok, type lsmod | grep tg3 and see if you get any output from it
<audiosensecd> i choose the NV driver
<eddymvp> tg3 108804
<audiosensecd> macogw:  i choose the NV driver
<bloody`> silthias: pastebin if needed
<zbigniew_> dobry wieczór
<eddymvp> that's the output I receive
<macogw> audiosensecd: nv doesnt do 3D and also doesnt work on all cards, i dont think.  is that what you want?
<JJ1> i had problems with the NVIDIA drivers. solved it like this: reinstalled ubuntu with internet support (click connect before clicking install) and it automatically installed the right drivers. they werent working when i installed them manually
<isaacj87> hi all, i'm looking for a simple way to create a deb, but not using checkinstall...any suggestions
<silthias> bloody` - sorry to be tottaly dence but pastebin? still quite new to the way everything works :s
<danand> eddymvp - ok cabrioleur was right to tell you that .. thats the module / driver for your card. lsmod lists all the loaded modules - that output means that the module is loaded - which is good
<audiosensecd> macogw:  nope i want o enable my 3d effects on my NVidia FX5200
<macogw> isaacj87: there isnt one
<zbigniew_> dobry wieczór witam wszystkich
<bloody`> silthias: paste results here and give me the link instead of psting in the room
<eddymvp> I rebooted the computer and when I do ifconfig the interface is not there
<bloody`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<macogw> audiosensecd: then you need to go to system -> administration -> restricted drivers and enable the restricted (ie non-open-source) driver
<macogw> !pl | zbigniew_
<ubotu> zbigniew_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bloody`> !pastebin | silthias
<ubotu> silthias: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zzats> does anyone know how to get a 32" lcdtv working with laptop with intel chipset?
<Jack_Sparrow> isaacj87, NO simple way to do it
<danand> eddymvp - ok, did you have to redo the modprobe tg3 command to insert the module, or was it done automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> gilan, Sorry, had to answer the door..  So you want a newer one than from the repos
<danand> eddymvp - after the reboot i mean?
<silthias> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58775/
<MasterShrek> isaacj87, why dont you want to use checkinstall?
<audiosensecd> macogw: i tried it and rebooted the system but its the same again ubuntu ie runnung in low graphics mode
<Turn0> i have a broadcom 4306.... i installed the restricted drivers.... it sees the network, prompts for the wep key, and then never connects... anyone have any idea?
<silthias> thats the output im getting when try to find headers
<Turn0> wifi
<Turn0> wifi
<eddymvp> i redid the modprobe tg3
<tonycab> Salut a tous
<bloody`> silthias: id go with kernel-package
<macogw> MasterShrek: cant transport them across computers
<bloody`> what are you trying to do?
<macogw> MasterShrek: at least not safely. he wants to make packages for a rep
<tonycab> il a y a des francais ???
<silthias> bloody ' - ok ill give that a try
<MasterShrek> ic macogw
<heogen> hi everybody i have a problem to install yahoo messenger
<tomd123> can someone help me get rid of the splash screen for the shutdown?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, What do you show in your xorg for      Horizsync	28-64	Vertrefresh	43-60
<tonycab> heogen, use live messenger !
<bloody`> silthias: what are you trying to do?
<heogen> when a trying to use wine for to install .exe
<heogen> say me sudo apt-get install wine
<nimroo> can someone tell me how to install nvidia drivers
<J-_laptop> tonycab: tu e francais, oui oui?
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  i didn't do anything like that
<tonycab> J-_laptop, oui francais et toi ?
<heogen> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<heogen> this is my mistake
<silthias> bloody' - trying to install ipwraw drivers, got ipw3945 drivers atm i think, but when i follow the guide to install i get a makefile error so working through what that error said made me think was somethign to do with what i orriginally posted
<heogen> any one know how can to install
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, common mistake is for people to setup the video card and ignore the monitor settings..
<J-_laptop> darn, fingers too slow to pull the factoid. =P
<danand> eddymvp - ok, try restarting networking now - type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - note your other net devices (if you have any) may need to be reconnected after that command
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: my friend's nvidia didnt work if he had lines like that but when i commented them out he suddenly got the right resolution
<bloody`> silthias: do you have package build-essentials installed?
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  I installed thus ubuntu a while ago
<heogen> yahoo messenger
<audiosensecd> *this
<heogen> how can to install right!
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, that is because he was using a generic setting and not the ones for his monitor
<eddymvp> no such device for eth0
<heogen> the yahoo messenger
<silthias> yup thats newest version
<profanephobia> can i burn an 8 gig iso to a dual layer dvd by using nautilus's "write to disk"
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, the wrong v/h is worse than none at all
<J-_laptop> heogen: Use pidgin instead.
<usr13> Agent_bob: apt-get remove openssh-server openssh-client ; rm /etc/init.d/ssh ; apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<danand> eddymvp - is that the output you get from the command to restart networking?
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: he had those horiz lines..a whole bunch of them...and was getting 1024x768 at gdm and the proper resolution once he logged in. when i took out those monitor setting lines, his modes took over and it all had the right resolution
<usr13> Agent_bob: Maybe something wrong with /etc/init.d/ssh that simply re-installing will fix.
<eddymvp> it says "eth0: error while getting interface flags: no such device failed to bring up eth0"
<heogen> 4j laptop pidgin instead  i should to install it, or just for my terminal
<heogen> i can do it
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, We are not talking about the same thing,  he should have each of those entries  only once
<Agent_bob> usr13 i found the problem    i think     bashism in the /etc/init.d/ssh script which has #!/bin/sh   so i'm testing there.
<silthias> bloody` - updated the pastebin with the orrigianl error when i run the make
<J-_laptop> heogen: It should already me installed.
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: oh well thats interesting
<usr13> Agent_bob: puting set -e on seperate line?
<silthias> currently have 2 versions of the build installed 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.22-14
<J-_laptop> be*
<heogen> ok
<heogen> but how can i do it
<silthias> second one has the folder it wants but wont load
<Desert_Eagle_> join #ubuntu-nl
<profanephobia> can i burn an 8 gig iso to a dual layer dvd by using nautilus's "write to disk" ?
<heogen> im sorry  because im new users of ubuntu
<Agent_bob> usr13 removing set -e    and changing the path entry
<heogen> 4j laptop
<Redentore> ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, Here is my xorg as an example   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58778/
<Redentore> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usr13> Agent_bob: O
<Downsay> Could someone help me set up my sound to work in linux?
<LjL> !it | Redentore
<ubotu> Redentore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<usr13> Agent_bob: Let us know if it works.
<J-_laptop> heogen: alt-f1 which opens menu, browse to internet, and pidgin is there.
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Did you get the headers installed this am
<heogen> ok
<Agent_bob> will do
<Downsay> I get this error: No Volume Control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<usr13> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, no, I didn't
<danand> eddymvp - hmmm... ok. you may need to restart udev. I'm not sure after inserting the module for your card that a device has been created in /dev for it -- that may be causing the error we get with restarting networking. try sudo /etc/init.d/udeb reload. ** note - no warranties with that :) **
<heogen> thank you 4j laptop
<J-_laptop> heogen: no prob
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: wanna see what hardy xorg.conf's look like? http://pastebin.ca/932417
<danand> eddymvp - sorry sudo /etc/init.d/udev reload
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, I edited that pastebin to try and make it clearer...
<Jack_Sparrow> macogw, Dont care about Hardy's xorg
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, could you give me a link to the pastebin you're talking about that you edited?
<brobostigon> Downsay: try, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<tonycab> re
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: its funny...look at it
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: it gives *no* info
<tonycab> quelqu'un connais bien l'utilisation de vmware ???
<macogw> Jack_Sparrow: that lovely "plain text config files do everything in linux" is being abandoned
<macogw> !fr | tonycab
<ubotu> tonycab: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Downsay> brobostigon, this is what it gives me: http://pastebin.ca/932420
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, is this the pastebin you're talking about?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58726/
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58779/          Is the edited version.. and you will need to rework alsa after every kernel update
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean rework alsa (and what is alsa?  I'm guessing the sound driver?)
<danand> eddymvp - did you try that last command?
<J-_laptop> !alsa | Downsay
<ubotu> Downsay: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, alsa is sound  and they also have a very helpful channel  #Alsa
<brobostigon> Downsay: try, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic, that should work if you have the latest kernel and all recent updates
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Please also note that when you recompile alsa it mutes everything so you need to go into the settings and raise the levels.
<danand> brobostigon - Downsay has already installed headers for his kernel - think we done that earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, uname -a will tell you your current kernel
<Downsay> brobostigon, that didn't work
<elad> daf
<elad> hi
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, noted, but I can't even access volume control atm, says something about Gstreaming not found
<brobostigon> Downsay:what does uname -a say, paste it here.
<danand> Downsay - did you not install kernel headers for your kernel earlier?
<Downsay> Linux todd-desktop 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Tue Feb 12 07:12:19 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Downsay> danand, I don't think I ever got it to work danand
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Did you compile alsa yet
<nimroo> how do I get 3D chess to work!
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I've no idea:( I'm so freaking newb
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, with that being said, I'm guessing I didn't compile alsa...nor do I know how to
<brobostigon> downsay: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Not a problem
<danand> Downsay - think you did :) - your pastebin earlier said so.... just in case do sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r) - it will tell you if they are already installed
<Emilian> does ubuntu come with xinetd or inetd ?
<danand> eddymvp - are you still there?
<Downsay> brobostigon, here's my pastebin, it didn't work: http://pastebin.ca/932427
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, TRhat may have been my pastebin telling him what to do..
<genii> Emilian: Neither normally. If you need to install one use xinetd
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, You got this far right   ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make
<Emilian> thank you genii
<genii> Emilian: np
<Downsay> danand, here's what my pastebin looks like: http://pastebin.ca/932428
<JJ1> any webmin user around?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I think that might be from this morning, I'm not sure if I did that or not, but it looks pretty familiar
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, then sudo make install,   reinstall libasound2 then reboot
<brobostigon> Downsay: try, sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r), denand already suggested it, it should work,
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, DO those 5 lines agian.. just to be sure
<Downsay> which 5 lines, 72, 74, 76, 78, and 88 or something like that?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Downsay> are those the correct lines?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Downsay> don't want to do something I'm not supposed to be doing
<Downsay> k
<Jack_Sparrow> They were.. let me double check now after the edit
<danand> Downsay - can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, 79,81,83,85 and 95  are the new ones
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, ok, let me do those real quick jack
<danand> Downsay - think they may be wrong after your upgrade
<Downsay> danand, let me finish what jack's having me do real fast and then I'll do that
<danand> Downsay - k
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, HAve you used the pastebinit utility yet?  Kinda cool.
<[T]ank> i could use some help with my installation. I think maybe my network settings are not set correctly. I can browse my internal network, ping inside and outside addresses, browse the internet... but I cannot ssh into anything. can anyone assist me?
<chi11y> is avant window navigator in the repos or should I got mad on google? (:
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - pastebinit utility?? whats that?
<sylvantis> Hello, how can I install python bindings for QsciScintilla 4 ?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, I can't get line 85 to work: ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel && make
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, it says no such file or directory
<vallhalla81> Jack_Sparrow: the page you sent yestoday helped thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Let me look at it.. paste the source page for dana
<Agent_bob> cuss cuss cuss!   i have done everything except reload the system   and sshd will not start at boot time........
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, k, will do
<TeslaCoil> Should it be able to compile something in xubuntu by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> vallhalla81, great, not sure what it was.. I handle quite a few during a day..
<jokunen> installation fails. I get grub error 21. Can anyone help?
<profanephobia> I need help burning a dual layer dvd please
<Agent_bob> usr13 answer is NO!
<Downsay> danand, how do I post that list?  I typed in /etc/apt/sources.list and it said access denied
 * Agent_bob goes on break for about three days to cool off.
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, sudo apt-get install pastebinit     then    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit for an example
<vallhalla81> is there any way to find out what model mother bored i have from within ubuntu
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, is the client's firewall set up to pass through ssh traffic?
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, sudo apt-get install pastebinit     then    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                       for an example
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - cool :)
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, It will return the link
<[T]ank> TeslaCoil: yes, I can shell from other machines just fine
<Agent_bob> vallhalla81 ummm   lshw | less    might tell you
<Downsay> danand, when I typed in /etc/apt/sources.list it said permission denied
<vallhalla81> Agent_bob: how do you meen?
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, Much easier than walking people through how to do it manually
<Agent_bob> vallhalla81 it's a terminal command
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - true ...
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, is ssh installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay,     then    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<[T]ank> yes
<vallhalla81> ah ok i will try
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, we will see if it helps
<[T]ank> i just tried an outside server... outside the firewall, that worked... very slow... but addresses within my network are not responding.
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, here's the first pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/932440
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, did you install pastbinit?
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - just wondering .. if Downsay's sources list is knackered, will he be able to download it?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, gah, sorry, thought you said paste bin it
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, While we look.. try this                   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TeslaCoil> Is the machine inside your private network?
<ellevoros> how we play avi with subs?
<ProN00b> is there any way to remove something i installed with make install from my system again ?
<[T]ank> TeslaCoil: the ones that are failing, yes
<danand> Downsay - gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will show you the contents of that file. copy and pastebin from there
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b, try cd to folder.. and make uninstall
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, what is the command you type?
<[T]ank> ssh 10.10.5.5 -l <user>
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, no rule to make target uninstall
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, here's what I got after doing those two steps you asked me to: http://pastebin.ca/932445
<ellevoros> ies with subs???
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Well done.. success
<vallhalla81> Agent_bob: i am no sure what bit i should be looking for
<Downsay> danand, here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/932448
<ellevoros> how can we play avi movies with suds???
<rambo3> ellevoros, vlc?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, lol, not sure what I did successfully to be honest with you...does this mean I now return to line 85?
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, I'm not a guru here, but try ssh user@10.10.5.5
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, Hole for one sec..  fyi  the last line   http://paste.stgraber.org/1281             would have saved you a lot of trouble....
<ellevoros> the subs is separate !!!
<vallhalla81> Agent_bob:  its ok i found it thank you
<[T]ank> TeslaCoil: same result
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, sure, I can hold, no prob
<danand> Jack_Sparrow, Downsay - well at least pastebinit works :D
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, what os are you running on that computer?
<Downsay> danand, hey man, did you check out that pastebin?
<eddymvp> hey danand
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay,       cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                        returns a link to the pastebin so you dont need to do it
<eddymvp> I want to thank you for taking the time to help me
<danand> eddymvp - hello
<eddymvp> I really appreciated
<[T]ank> ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, That is sweet eh?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, what's that mean jack?  I'm not really sure
<ng0n> ubuntu is the answer for me.
<danand> Downsay - yes ... your sources looked fine
<ng0n> i can't BELIEVE how easy it is to update.
<danand> eddymvp - did that work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, not a problem...   danand  I am going to go lay down for a bit.. thanks for helping him
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, so in order to pastebin something do I still need to copy/paste it all into the pastebin.ca?
<ProN00b> Jack_Sparrow, any other idea how to remove something installed with make ?
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, I agree sources look fine
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the help mate!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b, no
<eddymvp> modprobe tg3 seems to do the job
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, with firewall? Is your router configured to enable a firewall for internal traffic?
<profanephobia> I need help burning a dual layer dvd please
<eddymvp> but I had to enable the device
<Downsay> danand, do you know what step I need to be taking next to get my alsa working?
<eddymvp> system>administrator>network
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, am I supposed to begin from line 85 now to finish what you had asked of me?
<sylvantis> Why is qscintilla for Qt4 in debian sid, while not in the ubuntu repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, I am looking to see if there is an error on that line...  Do you know your video card type
<danand> eddymvp - if you want that module to be auto loaded every time you boot add the name of that module to /etc/modules
<[T]ank> TeslaCoil: iptables is empty and the network is wide open on the inside... the machines i am attempting to shell into are reachable from other users in the office
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, sound card type
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<samuca> hi, I'm a brand newby and need help for installing an hp officejet 4225, can anyone tell me whwr to get it, I've been to all forums, searched allover and followed all kinds of instructions and xsane simply doesn't recognize the printer/scanner, even when lsusb shows it clearly and sane has the driver
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, are you all in the same router, or is there a second router or more in between?
<[T]ank> same
<danand> eddymvp - that way you won't have to do modprobe tg3 every time you boot. just add tg3 to the end of that file on a line by itself and that should do it. you'll need to be root to edit that though
<[T]ank> even shelling into outside public servers takes a very long time.
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, realtek HD I believe
<[T]ank> acts like dns is not set up correctly.
<TeslaCoil> samuca, there is an hp tool that you can download. Perhaps it's already installed.
<samuca> hplip ?
<TeslaCoil> samuca, yes
<exdeath> acumas
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, that's another possibility
<TeslaCoil> Are you on D
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, are you on DHCP?
<[T]ank> yes
<samuca> tried it and it also doesn't do it, amazing, the funny thing is that it was working perfectly untill I tried to install a flatbed scanner and something screwd up the configuration
<tomd123> does anyone know how to not show the splash screen in ubuntu when you hit the shutdown button
<Capsi2> tomd123-download SUM
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, I think if you type in an ip address, DNS is irrellevant.
<[T]ank> correct
<[T]ank> that is just how it is acting
<TeslaCoil> [tbut you can ping that machine?
<[T]ank> yep
<jokunen> newbie: grub error 21, boot hangs. How to make computer bootable again?
<mrpockets> so
<tomd123> capsi: can you point me to a link and is that the actual name "sum"?
<mrpockets> if tehres a program ive got that cna only open in temrinal
<mrpockets> but idk what its called
<mrpockets> can i just bring up a list of all the installed shit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, cat /proc/asound/cards
<platyhelminth> Hi, how can i increase brightness ?
<[T]ank> ok... so i restarted my network... ssh is working in and out... but just takes forever! any ideas on what would make it respond so slowly?
<[T]ank> like 20 seconds to ssh into a computer 10 feet away
<Squawk> [T]ank, bad ssh config?
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, this is what it says after that line: cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<platyhelminth> how can i increase brightness ?
<[T]ank> what could I look for? can i ssh my entire config? I have not touched it, should be default
<Squawk> mrpockets, you could hav ea look at your $PATH and then go to each directory listed and have a look at all the commands available (but I wouldnt)
<mrpockets> its a system monitor
<mrpockets> like GLmon to soemthing
<mrpockets> you know what i'm talking about?
<Squawk> [T]ank, authentication is proabably where it hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, SOmething is odd... YOu look to be running gutsy.. but folders are missing
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, ssh login is usually slow. If you want to set it up to log in faster, I think you should create a pre-shared key.
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, Maybe you can figure that one out.. cat /proc/asound/cards               works for you right?
<Squawk> mrpockets, can you tell me exactly what you are trying to do, and I can possibly tell you what you need. What does this system monitor do? ie, what aspects of the system
<debian> TeslaCoil: Is wireless elektrisity possibole?
<[T]ank> i am doing preshared keys
<platyhelminth> how can i increase brightness ????
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - yes. should be there
<mrpockets> Squawk, i've got a sytem monitor. had to apt-get install it. just tells you cpu and memory loads and temps and shit. small little program,
<brennaotoole> I'm quite new to Ubuntu. I had assistance in getting MS Word to work under Wine (sadly, Open Office messes with formatting too much for me to do my work with it), but now Word crashes whenever I attempt to open more than one document or attempt to save a document. I'm assuming that an update to Wine is causing the problem. How do I backtrack to the last version of Wine?
<mrpockets> just have no idea what its called, so i can't launch it :(
<Squawk> mrpockets, conky?
<Squawk> mrpockets, lmsensors?
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, it looks for several authentication methods and has a list priorities which to try first,
<Squawk> mrpockets, what did you apt-get exactly? or is that waht you cant remember?
<Jack_Sparrow> Downsay, There is more to this problem than meets the eye.. and I am not up to it right now.. someone will help, or try #Alsa, or find me later..
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, it will try pre-shared key first I believe. Then something else and then password.
<mrpockets> lol
<platyhelminth> how can i increase brightness ????
<mrpockets> thats what i cant remember!
<Downsay> Jack_Sparrow, thanks a lot for your help, I'll try #alsa
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - kinda wierd that one... try a reinstall of alsa perhaps??
<[T]ank> ok, so when i ssh in fedora its screaming fast... now in ubuntu its really slow. so if you are able to assist me in making the changes i need to authentication I would appreciate it.
<[T]ank> where should I be looking?
<[T]ank> ssh-config?
<v3ctor> platyhelminth: education....sorry, couldn't resist
<Jack_Sparrow> platyhelminth, Instead of repeating the same question, include your hardware info etc
<TeslaCoil> debian, Wireless electricity perhaps not, but wireless transfer of energy...yes
<Skrat> Brb
<platyhelminth> nobody answer me
<Squawk> mrpockets, have a look in your logs?
<platyhelminth> i have no choice
<mrpockets> oh it was months ago
<Jack_Sparrow> danand, I was trying to get him to recompile alsa but nothing is where I expect it to be
<v3ctor> platyhelminth: if we con't answer, we probably don't know
<mrpockets> ima pothead man, i cant remember shit like that
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, ssh-keygen
<v3ctor> s/con't/don't/
<Squawk> mrpockets, ok can you describe what it looked like? ie, did it ouput just to terminal, or was their a gui?
<mrpockets> there was a gui
<danand> Jack_Sparrow - ok, will come back to that in a bit... got to pop out for a bit
<mrpockets> but it was sketchy looken
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<mrpockets> just a think column
<mrpockets> thin*
<TeslaCoil> This is as far as my knowledge goes on this subject. You can read up on in in the man-pages. I've never tried it
<Squawk> mrpockets, ahh ok, try running "conky" at command line
<mrpockets> it was somehting like gkmonitor
<mrpockets> nah thats noti t
<IvAn-BG> EE
<danand> Downsay - see you in a while .... message me when we join and we can try to work through alsa problem
<Squawk> mrpockets, grkrellm
<mrpockets> YES
<[T]ank> still slow after generating a key
<Squawk> gkrellm
<[T]ank> 20 seconds
<mrpockets> hm
<mrpockets> no
<[T]ank> after i get logged in it works like a champ. just takes forever to get in
<Squawk> mrpockets, I misspelled the first time, no r after the g
<mrpockets> yeah
<mrpockets> thats it
<mrpockets> thanks man!
<spyware----> Anyone know something about ssh-tunneling? i've read many guides but it still dont work but i think i have the right settings? check the pic: http://hostbay.mine.nu/upload/sshtunnel.JPG
<ks3> [T]ank: i've seen reverse dns issues cause slow logins if the server is set to do a reverse lookup
<Downsay> danand, I'm here, what are you talking about?
<TeslaCoil> [T]ank, you need to tell ssh where it can find the key
<[T]ank> ks3: how do i know if i am set to do reverse lookup?
<Squawk> spyware----, I could be wrong, but that looks suspiciously like windows
<TeslaCoil> I don't know how.
<TeslaCoil> There's more to it than just create a key.
<spyware----> Squawk i have a sshserver on my ubuntuserver
<ks3> you can use dig... dig -x your.ip.address
<Squawk> spyware----, maybe so, but you are configuring a client in windows
<makaveli8> hey guys, i'm tryin to get acrobat 7 pro working on ubuntu, i tried both wine and crossover office. anyone actually successful?
<foka_> Downsay, Hi!
<Downsay> foka_, hi
<[T]ank> ks3: ok, and what in the output am i looking for?
<foka_> Hi!  I'm wondering:  In the latest gutsy kernel, where may I find snd-hda-intel.ko?
<ks3> [T]ank: something like you.ip.address.reversed.in-addr.arpa IN PTR your.host.name
<foka_> I am looking at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/linux-image-2.6.22-14-386/filelist , and I can't find it.  Is it in some other package?  Or was it called by some other name?
<gopi86650> Hi all, can some one help me with mailx configuration?
<foka_> Downsay, Okay, now I see this in the kernel changelog:
<foka_>   * ubuntu: Disable snd-hda-intel, in favor of lum updated version
<sjbrown> anyone know where I could get an ubuntu 7.10 distribution that will fit on a 2GB disk?
<chi11y> sjbrown, ubuntu.com
<chi11y> :P
<sjbrown> ubuntu 6.x had Ubuntu mini, which let you install a minimal system then choose packages over the network
<Downsay> foka_, what does that mean for me to do?
<brennaotoole> I had MS Word 2003 working under wine in Feisty up until last week. I did a system update on Monday and now Word crashes when saving or opening more than 1 document. What's the best way to fix this issue? Should I try to rollback my updates? I don't know how to do that.
<orudie> anyone here running 64 bit 7.10 server edition ?
<foka_> Downsay, sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules
<foka_> (might not work)
<[T]ank> ks3: i see nothing to the effect of reverse in my dig output
<foka_> Downsay, But worth a try.  :-)
<Downsay> Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules
<makaveli8> i'm tryin to get acrobat pro working, man its being a pain
<foka_> Downsay, lum = linux-ubuntu-modules according to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-532424.html
<ks3> [T]ank: for instance... if my ip address is 192.168.1.10, and hostname is test.domain.com, dig should show something like 10.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa IN PTR test.domain.com
<nemo> makaveli8: guess you could run it in virtualbox :)
<nemo> makaveli8: what do you use pro for?
<[T]ank> found my answer
<[T]ank> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/fix-for-ssh-slow-to-ask-for-password-in.html
<makaveli8> taking notes in lecture
<foka_> Downsay, what about apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386 ?
<david_> hello
<david_> does anyone know of a way to see invisible users in msn?
<makaveli8> virtualbox seemed like a hassle, was wonderin if theres another way around it
<Downsay> foka_, it's installing something
<foka_> Downsay, (I'm using Debian, and the kernel packages are organized slightly differently.  :-))
<foka_> Downsay, After that,  "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" should work.
<foka_> Downsay, If it can find the module, try rebooting.  :-)
<Downsay> foka_, this is the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/932481
<Downsay> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<Downsay> foka_, so I should reboot now?
<foka_> Downsay, Yes, looks good.  It is installing.
<Downsay> foka_, the sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel didn't work
<foka_> Downsay, Let me check the filelist.  :-)
<foka_> sudo depmod -ae
<foka_> Downsay, sudo depmod -ae
<hpham> I d/l and tried ver 8 yesterday and Firefox 3 has some issue
<carrera> hi
<foka_> Downsay, then try the modprobe again?  :-)
<filthpig> !hardy | hpham
<ubotu> hpham: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<carrera> why can't gcc find the SSL lib on my Ubuntu 7.10
<carrera> No recognized SSL/TLS toolkit detected
<hpham> yes I tried Hardy.  But I had to revert to feist because of flash with firefox 3
<carrera> when building apache i get this error: No recognized SSL/TLS toolkit detected
<Downsay> foka_, when I did both of those lines neither gave anything back, but when I did the 2nd line my speakers cracked loudly
<hpham> i am just talk junk
<foka_> Downsay, Good.  :-)
<david_> anyone know of a way of seeing invisible people in msn?
<Downsay> foka_, music is now playing
<foka_> Downsay, Try rebooting now.  Sound might automagically work.  Or it might not.  :-D
<Downsay> foka_, however, I still have the X next to my speakers up top
<foka_> Downsay, Wow, already playing?  :-)
<Downsay> foka_, yep, but not sure it's entirely fixed
<foka_> Downsay, Reboot, or at least restart "X"
<BillyJoe> how to you recreated lilo or grub?
<Downsay> foka_, ok, what do you mean by restart "x"
<Downsay> foka_, you mean restart linux?
<foka_> Downsay, logout and re-login.
<Terrasqu1> Downsay: ctrl-alt-backspace
<foka_> Downsay, But I suggest rebooting
<BillyJoe> my budy installed a 3rd os, (XP) and it killed the boot loder
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | BillyJoe
<ubotu> BillyJoe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<makaveli8> anyone know where i can get acrobat pro 5?
<makaveli8> a link, ftp access? or even if someone coudl upload it
<BillyJoe> Paddy_EIRE thank you
<makaveli8> i'd be willing to pay
<Paddy_EIRE> BillyJoe, no probs
<Downsay> foka_, it's working, and the x has gone away after the reboot
<carrera> when building apache i get this error: No recognized SSL/TLS toolkit detected
<geirha> carrera: you probably need to install a dev-package. I'm guessing libssl-dev
<Downsay> foka_, thanks a LOT, I can't express to you how thankful I am!
<erUSUL> makaveli8: no warez here please
<foka_> Downsay, You're very welcome.  :-)
<makaveli8> oh sorry
<foka_> BTW, did you do the Ctrll-Alt-Backspace like Terrasqu1 suggested?
<Downsay> foka_, could you maybe help me just a bit more?  I'm wanting to be able to share music from my windows XP hdd to my linux...as well as be able to play itunes music
<vallhalla81> does any one know about over clocking or where i can look to findout?
<Downsay> foka_, I was told I would need some codecs or something, is that true?
<foka_> Downsay, Not sure.  :-D
<Downsay> foka_, btw, this is only day 2 of me being on linux, so thanks for putting up with my newbishness
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codecx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: maybe in #hardware
<vallhalla81> erUSUL:  thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | Downsay
<ubotu> Downsay: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foka_> Downsay, I'm not very familiar with playing iTune on Linux (though I suppose Rhythmbox should support it.)
<foka_> Downsay, Perhaps others here can help.
<Downsay> k, thx foka
<filthpig> Downsay, is the XP partition on the same computer as the ubuntu one?
<joseph_> hi everyone
<hpham> get rid of xp
<carrera> geirha, i have openssl 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1  already installed
<Downsay> filthpig, yes, it is
<carrera> geirha, do i still need to install the Dev package
<filthpig> and your files are mp3 and aac or smth?
<carrera> geirha, is that where the header files are?
<geirha> carrera: yes, header files are typically in the -dev packages
<filthpig> and your files are mp3 and aac or smth? Downsay?
<foka_> Downsay, As for sharing files from Windows XP, I think Ubuntu can already mount it for you (using a tool called "ntfs-3g"), but again, since I'm not using Ubuntu right now (I'm using Debian, which is similar, but still differs somewhat), other experts here would be much more qualified.  :-)
<joseph_> can anyone help me with virtual box?
<foka_> filthpig, Thank you for helping Downsay!  :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | joseph_
<ubotu> joseph_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Downsay> foka_, I'm not sure how to mount my HDD from windows
<filthpig> foka_, you're right, and ntfs-3g is enabled by default, so there is no prob :)
<Downsay> filthpig, they are M4a's I believe (I think that's what itunes converts my music to when I burn a cd to my comp)
<filthpig> Downsay, ubuntu mounts them automagically :)
<Downsay> filthpig, how do I access my windows HDD?
<mrpockets> mount HER
<gmckinney> anyone have some advice or pointers on where I can find information in using a PDA/Phone (AT&T Tilt) to allow connection from a ubuntu server to the internet through the pda/phone???
<CheeseGardener> I'm having some problems with OpenOffice.org.  Whenever I go to create a report, or table, it says "JRE is defective", and that I should select another one from the list.  I'm using Sun Java 6, so I don't see why it should be having problems.
<orudie> what is the name of the DNS server installed with ubuntu server ed. setup ?
<filthpig> Downsay, just go to "Places" - Computer and find the right disk
<geirha> Downsay: Are you sure it's not mounted allready? look in /media
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I created a backup of my hard drive with dd. Now I would like to know how to mount it as a device, does anyone knows a tutorial to do that ?
<filthpig> Downsay, it's probably called sda1 or something like that
<km1nd1> hi
<genii> mirak use the same method as mounting an iso file
<orudie> does anyone know the answer to this :? what is the name of the DNS server installed with ubuntu server ed. setup ?
<orudie> bazhang: are you there?
<km1nd1> why is there an eth6 interface when i have only two interfaces in use?
<Paddy_EIRE> filthpig, you should just let Downsay use the !grub guide ubotu gave earlier... the community docs are there for a reason :P
<macrobad> orudie: I don't know exactly which version of Ubuntu you are referring to, but suppose it is called BIND.
<ifireball> mirak: did you dd the whole drive or just a particular partition?
<orudie> macrobad: 7.10
<orudie> macrobad: so do you think its bind ?
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, I'm trying to learn, this is day 2, when you are brand new those guides are EXTREMELY overwhelming
<filthpig> Paddy_EIRE, grub doesn't help with codecs and stuff ;)
<carrera> geirha, i found libssl-dev. apt-get installs an additional pkg too - namely zlib1g-dev
<yeonhoo> how can I know if a file is linked file or no ?? is there any command to discover?
<mirak> genii: yes but on wich file system ...
<yeonhoo> how can I know if a file is linked file or no ?? is there any command to discover?
<mirak> ifireball: whole drive for a rescue
<ifireball> yeonhoo: ls -l on the command line will show you if the file is a symlink
<macrobad> orudie: BIND is the most popular DNS server, so it would be logical. What is more, utilites like dig belong to the BIND toolkit.
<filthpig> I agree with Downsay on that, I'd prabably never continued using ubuntu were it not for the awesome help I've been getting here.. Those guides are often too much for a newbie..
<geirha> carrera: install it and try :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Downsay, the point of this channel really is to help you help yourself ... which part of the guide where you having difficulty with
<yeonhoo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5985666 2008-03-07 13:11 rcssserver
<vrkhans> i am looking for any replacement for windows media player
<carrera> i'm installing it right now...
<genii> mirak: Ah, if you did the entire drive the loop mount trick won't work right, just on partitions (which it will have a filesystem type to use on)
<yeonhoo> is that symlink?
<Paddy_EIRE> filthpig, one thing at a time mate ;)
<vrkhans> does any one know any player
<carrera> geirha, it should work
<yeonhoo> ifireball,  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5985666 2008-03-07 13:11 rcssserver :::::  is that symlink?
<macrobad> orudie: BIND is often merely called named, as Apache is often reffered to as httpd.
<sethk> genii, you can link to the entire drive
<km1nd1> vrkhans: try amarok as a replacement for windows media player, itunes
<sethk> genii, you just need to use an offset to skip the first track
<ifireball> mirak: that makes your life harder since the "loopback" option for mount can only mount separate partitions afaik
<ifireball> yeonhoo: no
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, I cannot find the music on my HDD in Windows...it isn't showing up at all
<CheeseGardener> I'm having some problems with OpenOffice.org.  Whenever I go to create a report, or table, it says "JRE is defective", and that I should select another one from the list.  I'm using Sun Java 6, so I don't see why it should be having problems.
<geirha> vrkhans: try vlc (for video)
<carrera> geirha, cause apache configure couldn't find the header files:  checking openssl/opensslv.h presence... no
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, do I have to share it from my windows OS?
<sethk> mirak, ifireball, using losetup it's easy
<km1nd1> vrkhans: or xmms as a replacement for winamp
<mirak> ifireball: I think I did it but very long ago
<Paddy_EIRE> Downsay, no
<sethk> mirak, ifireball, the option is just a short hand for using losetup
<mirak> sethk: ah !! thanks I remember this command now
<Paddy_EIRE> Downsay, can you see your windows partition?
<genii> sethk: Hmm, haven't attempted that
<sethk> genii, simple.   losetup /dev/loop/0 /filename
<Paddy_EIRE> Downsay, I mean access it from within ubuntu?
<km1nd1> vrkhans: you probably know vlc, also try mplayer for watching videos of any format
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, yes, I can
<sethk> genii   then, mount -t whatever /dev/loop/0 ....
<yeonhoo> the size ---> 598566 means its 59MB?
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i get and install gnash plugin for fiesty
<ifireball> sethk: more like losetup is a wrapper script around the option, but whatever works for you...
<hailflex> anyone here?
 * genii scribbles in his notebook
<Paddy_EIRE> so what do you mean by not being able to see the files...
<vrkhans> km1nd1, actually i am trying to play online streaming and it ask for windows media player
<patrickva> Can I boot Ubuntu from an external hard drive?
<km1nd1> vrkhans: in your browser?
<sethk> ifireball, no, because you can use mount commands directly after losetup.  It's equivalent to using, say, j with tar to avoid a separate call to bunzip2
<ifireball> yeonhoo: yes, add the "-h" flag so see human-readable sizes
<Paddy_EIRE> Downsay,  so what do you mean by not being able to see the files...
<filthpig> ryan_mandelbaum, the gnash is pretty poor, I recommend using the Adobe one..
<yeonhoo> ifireball,  thank you :)
<ryan_mandelbaum> Filbert, i have ppc
<sethk> ifireball, losetup is not a wrapper or a script, it's a standalone program
<patrickva> Anyone?
<gmckinney> orudie: check out the following command in a terminal window "dpkg --list" - is shows what is installed - Bind9 is the DNS server
<patrickva> Can I boot Ubuntu from an external hard drive?
<foka_> patrickva, Yes, if your computer supports USB booting and if you know what you are doing.  :-D
<sethk> patrickva, depends on your BIOS
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, maybe this is an easier question: how do I import my music into rhythbox once I've located it?
<gmckinney> anyone have some advice or pointers on where I can find information in using a PDA/Phone (AT&T Tilt) to allow connection from a ubuntu server to the internet through the pda/phone???
<patrickva> Um, okay.
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, all at once, preferably, I don't want to have to click each file
<filthpig> ryan_mandelbaum, anyway, use the add/remove-tool in your applications menu
<patrickva> I got this computer last year.
<ifireball> sethk: so essentially it sets up virtual devices pointing into parts of the file?
<sethk> patrickva, odds are it can, then, unless it's a dell
<Paddy_EIRE> Downsay, join #Paddy_EIRE
<patrickva> It's a Dell.
<Downsay> Paddy_EIRE, I think I just figured it out...
<sethk> ifireball, exactly.
<|Dreams|> does anyone burn xbox 360 backups using linux?
<foka_> patrickva, Should work with a Dell too (I'm using Dell and booting from USB Live image worked for me.)
<sethk> patrickva, Dell has seriously stupid BIOS, but I haven't tried it with every Dell by any means
<ryan_mandelbaum> Filbert, i allready have all the gnash packages but when i go to install the missing plugin its not there
<foka_> patrickva, Again, your mileage may vary.
<macrobad> patrickva: If I were you, I'd try searching for your external drive in the list of drives to boot from in BIOS. If it is there, it is possible, but I haven't had experience with Dell.
<patrickva> Okay, macrobad
<filthpig> Downsay, you'll want the GStreamer plugins to get playback, it's available from Add/Remove
<ifireball> sethk: so its more like complementary to "mount -o lo", not a replacement, well, carry on then
<Downsay> filthpig, ok, how do I go about doing that?
<vrkhans> km1nd1, ya
<sethk> ifireball, is you strace the mount with -o, you'll see that it runs losetup
<gmckinney> anybody???
<gmckinney> anyone have some advice or pointers on where I can find information in using a PDA/Phone (AT&T Tilt) to allow connection from a ubuntu server to the internet through the pda/phone???
<wx9j> each time I start firefox, it says its already running, and I must close it, any clues ?
<sethk> wx9j, killall firefox  firefox-bin
<honk_> Is there a known problem with Evolution showing duplicate folders for IMAP accounts?
<ifireball> sethk: that sounds kinda weird, well, no point arguing if you went so far to look into it
<sethk> ifireball, I don't see anything weird about it.  You don't recode something that already exists
<shaap> vrkhans: does it for your to download the file you want the play or do you actually want to play the file in te browser?
<filthpig> Downsay, in your applications-menu there's a tab called "Add/Remove", open it, and in the top right coner select all available apps, then simply search for gstreamer
<vrkhans> y
<macrobad> gmckinner: I guess, only Google. ;) Generally, it depends on the type of connection between your phone and ubuntu.
<wx9j> sethk, says no process to kill ? have  re installed, removed and installed again
<vrkhans> shaap in the brower
<vrkhans> its jiust a live stream
<Downsay> filthpig, so I want the gstreamer extra plugins?
<sethk> wx9j, do this:   ps aux | grep fire
<sethk> wx9j, when I've seen this problem it is because it never shut down.
<sethk> wx9j, if that doesn't do it, you'll have to strace it to see what's going on
<Downsay> filthpig, should I install both gstreamers?  the extra plugins and the other one with divx?
<shaap> vrkhans: there is a mplayer plugin for mozilla firefox
<Jowi> wx9j, "killall firefox-bin"
<shaap> vrkhans: the only thing i know
<shaap> vrkhans: which browser?
<vrkhans> firefox
<kbrosnan> wx9j: check http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser_will_not_start_up#Profile_locked
<macrobad> gmckinner: I meant, if you connect it via BlueTooth, datacable or infrared, or, perhaps, wifi.
<ifireball> sethk: an ability for the kernel to mount file as if they were devices rings more basic to my ears then emulating devices in the user space and being able to interpret partition tables, but I guess its a matter of definitions and code structure
<shaap> vrkhans: then i would suggest to try it
<mrpockets> so hey
<mrpockets> Gkrellm
<gmckinney> Been searching Google for past several hours - very very limited info there - the PDA/Phone allows Internet Sharing using a technique called Tethering - basically it is Internet sharing over the USB port on the phone, but the caviat is that IP packets are transversing the USB connection so the ubuntu side needs to view the USB link as an IP device... no info found so far... argh
<wx9j> kbrosnan, my browser wont start so the link will have to wait till I dont need it ...
<mrpockets> any way to make it sit horisontaly?
<filthpig> Downsay, yes, you can start with that one. You do get more hits than extra, right? I recommend getting all the gstreamer plugins, cus that guarantees 95% playback on all kinds of files
<daum> hi guys i'm trying to setup trac for this and my apache keeps throwing the error that PythonHandler is an invalid command
<t3hwiz0rd> how can change a device node from /dev/sdb2 to /dev/sdd2 in terminal?
<daum> any ideas why?
<Jowi> wx9j, can happen. especially if flash hangs it. in a terminal type "killall firefox-bin"
<Corty> hm, what is your benefit, when you add every user in his own group?
<sethk> wx9j, there are at least four other browsers you can install to see the link
<kbrosnan> wx9j: though you might have had another browser, just a moment and i'll extract the info you need
<vrkhans> any one using e17
<orudie> how would i extract a package using tar ?
<Jowi> sethk, kbrosnan: he only needs to killall firefox-bin and restart firefox.
<Downsay> filthpig, alright, thanks a lot!
<Corty> orudie, depends. .gz? .bz2?
<filthpig> vrkhans, are you using OpenGEU?
<orudie> Corty: .bz2
<justnulling2> can i debootstrap from iso rather then online repository?
<Corty> orudie, try tar xvfj bla.bz2
<t3hwiz0rd> anyone?
<kbrosnan> Jowi: there are other things that can cause that issue, and he already kill-alled
<wx9j> when I try killall, it says no process killed.
<physical> Question regarding Server 7.10: I'm doing a new installation, i have 2 drives set to be a mirrored raid in hardware (nforce 405), why would ubuntu give me both disks as an option to part?
<filthpig> Downsay, no prob! If there's anything more you need just holler ;)
<hpham> did you do a hardware raid
<physical> hpham: yes, that is what i said
<Corty> orudie, also look at the manpage of tar to understand. extract, verbose, file and bzip2 :)
<kbrosnan> wx9j: go to ~/.mozilla/firefox/(random_chars).Default and look for "lock" and ".parentlock" files
<Stwange> how do I use setenv to append to a variable in tcsh? I want to basically do the same as the "export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:/some/directory/"
<macrobad> gmckinner: Now it is more interesting. Unfortunately, I don't know the answer, but if you ask people how to make a USB device appear as, e.g., an ethernet card, someone might help you.
<Jowi> wx9j, how about "firefox -browser"?
<ifireball> Stwange: pretty much the same syntax only without the equal sign
<filthpig> Downsay, also check out !medibuntu for more info on codecs etc
<fugfgfhugd> I just downloaded and burned the alternative Ubuntu installer CD for desktops (7.10). So far, so good. I have this brand new laptop from HP ("Compaq 6720s") (which I am using right now, and which I burned from) which I try to install Ubuntu on with the CD. However, as soon as the "LOADING LINUX KERNEL" thing is done, it goes black to a screen that flashes by that says something about "starting...deamon..." and then 
<fugfgfhugd> to load for an eternity. At this point, I just give up. So... what is wrong here? Is my hardware not supported? It's a normal, cheap x86 laptop of a major brand!
<danand> Stwange - have you taken a look in your .tcshrc file? May have the correct syntax in there
<wx9j> Jowi,  same results, no process killed, I even did a reboot with same results.
<enneth> Is it possible to get an English version of dvd95? No matter what I try it is in French.
<macrobad> gmkinner: I believe I have seen a tutorial, explaining how to solve a similar problem, but the guy was using bluetooth there.
<orudie> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Niklas_E> anyone know how to reinstall the alsa module (I think my atempt to install another driver erased it)
<orudie> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Jack_Sparrow> fugfgfhugd, At start or install press F6 and remove splash and quiet from the command line and try that
<ifireball> fugfgfhugd: probably the usual case of less-then optimally supported screen hardware, try to see if you can boot the CD with a failsafe option
<fugfgfhugd> Jack_Sparrow: There is no "splash"... it's the text installer...
<Stwange> thanks ifireball, that worked perfectly :)
<hailflex> can anyone answer me if i download the ubuntu 7.10 full i can install over my 6.06 and update it?
<Downsay> filthpig, once I have downloaded those gstreamers, do I have to do anything with them or are they automatically going to work now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Niklas_E, Make sure you use ver 15 and not 16
<fugfgfhugd> ifireball: Failsafe what? In BIOS settings?
<filthpig> fugfgfhugd, is the model brand new too? There is often some troubles with completely new computers as they might contain hardware that is not supported in the kernel..
<Jack_Sparrow> fugfgfhugd, sorry, yea, force of habbit
<gmckinney> The interesting thing is the pda/phone is recognized by ubuntu and shows up in the /proc/bus/usb tables (Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0bb4:0b0b High Tech Computer Corp.) so I am thinking there should be a method to link to the device as if it were a network device - just not sure where to begin...
<fugfgfhugd> I doubt the model s perfectly new...
<filthpig> Downsay, they'll be working straight away
<fugfgfhugd> But it was just bought today.
<macrobad> wx9j: Why don't you try 'firefox -no-remote'
<danand> Niklas_E - try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart to see if that helps
<fugfgfhugd> Came with disgusting Windows Vista.
<ifireball> fugfgfhugd: as in a kernel parameter, the CD should present some help screens describing what parameters are available before trying to boot
<Jowi> hailflex, no. you can upgrade from LTS to LTS. if you upgrade from LTS to another version you need to upgrade all versions inbetween
<fugfgfhugd> Jack_Sparrow: I already looked through its BIOS settings and found nothing of the kind. Maybe I didn't look hard enough.
<kbrosnan> wx9j: did you have any success with my suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> fugfgfhugd, THe first two options I try after that are noapic and acpi=off
<Jowi> !upgrade > hailflex (see priv message)
<Jack_Sparrow> fugfgfhugd, not the bios settings... do you have the live cd as well
<fugfgfhugd> Alright. I shall "change stuff" in the BIOS settings and then re-try.
<Jowi> hailflex, 6.06 (dapper) is an LTS (Long Term Support) version
<hailflex> i read it thx jowi
<fugfgfhugd> What? No.
<sfinexer> неподскажите что надо установить, чтобы были разные эффекты (3D стол, настройка липких ошошек) ?
<Downsay> filthpig, I just imported all my music into rhythmbox and now it isn't working (the new music), it's there but won't play, do I have to convert it somehow?
<orudie> which port does ebox run on? (by default) ?
<vrkhans> i just install amarok , its player but no sound
<Jowi> !ru | sfinexer
<ubotu> sfinexer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jack_Sparrow> fugfgfhugd, when you boot the live cd do you get a start or install menu
<vrkhans> the volume is full
<macrobad> sfinexer: compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> the alt cd
<coreyo> has anyone here ever successfully set up an ad-hoc connection between their windowsXP box and a linux box?  When I set one up in windows, I see no way to manually tell it to use the new ad-hoc connection.
<fugfgfhugd> Jack_Sparrow: I get the list of options.
<fugfgfhugd> And pressing F6 doesn't seem to actually give any options.
<Jack_Sparrow> fugfgfhugd, and at that screen when you hit F6 do you get access to the command line
<filthpig> Downsay, did you download all the codecs?
<fugfgfhugd> Well... I guess.
<fugfgfhugd> It lets me select "expert" mode.
<orudie> once ebox is installed, how can i access it ?
<Downsay> filthpig, yes, I did...maybe I need to restart rhythmbox
<Downsay> filthpig, yep, that's all it was, just needed to restart rhythmbox
<Spunky> Hey guys, there is a program that will let me read my Linux HD when i'm on Windows XP, but I spaced what the program was called. Anyone know it by chance?
<wx9j> kbrosnan, No so far nothing has worked, I just installed another browser, will remove and reinstall this one.
<fugfgfhugd> I cannot waste more time. I shall go and try some more. BBL.
<danand> Spunky - wait one ... i'll try and find the link...
<Spunky> Alright thank you sir.
<filthpig> Spunky, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-read-ext2-or-ext3-filesystems-under-windows-2000-or-xp-desktop.html
<filthpig> Downsay, great stuff :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Spunky, ext2fs
<Jack_Sparrow> Spunky, ext2ifs ?
<Spunky> I believe that is what it is yes, thank you.
<Downsay> filthpig, thanks so very much for the help!!
<orudie> when installing ebox, it didn't prompt me to select a password, now im going to https://nostname/ebox and the first thing its asking me is the password
<dgjones> Spunky, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<danand> Spunky - http://www.fs-driver.org/ - site for ext2ifs :)
<Spunky> Thank you all :)
<Spunky> <3
<danand> dgjones - :)
<BillyJoe> how do I list the partitions not at /dev/hda1 but as (hd1,0)
<Stwange> !!:s/something/somethingelse only replaces the first instance of something, how do I make it replace 'em all?
<Prefix> is it normal for me to lose my wireless connection and have to restart?
<Stwange> why did ubotu just query me? was it something I said? It said it wasn't intelligent
<Prefix> it always happens during torrents or streaming video
<danand> Stwange - s/somthing/somethingelse/g
<Stwange> thanks danand
<dgjones> Stwange, you used a "!" which is the command to tell uboto to do something
<daum> anyone know why it seems when i've setup trac i'm trying to browse the url where i installed it and isntead of running trac it just shows me the directory layout of the svn repository?
<Stwange> ah ok
<jtld> exit
<Stwange> danand, that replaces the first one, then appends a g to my command
<BillyJoe> What command would I use to list the hd's as (hd0,1) instead of /dev/hda2?
<Flannel> BillyJoe: You don't.  Just subtract 1 from each
<danand> Stwange - what is the command your trying to run
<Flannel> BillyJoe: (convert a,b,c,etc to 1,2,3,4) then subtract 1, since GRUB uses 0 instead of 1 as a base
<BillyJoe> flannel
<BillyJoe> flannel thank you
<gmckinney> bye all
<Stwange> danand: I wrote java -Djavax.ssl.keyStore=Keystore -Djavax.ssl.keyStorePassword=password server.ServerProtocol and it needed to be javax.net.ssl, not javax.ssl
<orudie> can anyone help ? when installing ebox, it didn't prompt me to select a password, now im going to https://nostname/ebox and the first thing its asking me is the password
<geirha> BillyJoe: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<keithclark> I don't seem to be able to download anything from the Add/Remove application.  Is there a problem with the repository?
<danand> Stwange - cat the file you wrote that in and pipe through sed ie cat file.txt | sed 's/javax.ssl/javax.net.ssl/g'
<Stwange> danand, it wasn't a file, it was a command I was typing in
<gilster32> r the repos down now?
<gilster32> i cant seem to get anything here?
<orudie> anyone ?
<keithclark> gilster32, same thing here so I'm assuming they are down at the moment.
<geirha> danand: why cat? just do sed 's/.../.../' file.txt
<nickthorley> hi all - can anyone tell me what is the correct way to format a disk from the gui - its a secondary disk not my main one
<gilster32> keithclark:right...thanks. i wasnt sure if i buggered something again or not
<geirha> !gparted | nickthorley
<ubotu> nickthorley: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<danand> Stwange - use the up arrow to go back in the history and just edit it
<keithclark> gilster, I don't think so!
<Stwange> I did in the end danand, I just wondered for next time
<sulle> Hi guys =)
<filthpig> !hi | sulle
<danand> geirha - fair one - i've always piped to sed - didn't know you could use sed that way
<ubotu> sulle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<orudie> anyone please? when installing ebox, it didn't prompt me to select a password, now im going to https://nostname/ebox and the first thing its asking me is the password
<bwolfe> gilster32, keithclark, heron alpha 6 was released today...perhaps the main repos are just flooded?
<bwolfe> there are pleny of mirror repos to choose from. have you tried those?
<gilster32> bwofle:oh ok
<gilster32> bwofle:thanks
<keithclark> bwolfe, that makes sense!  No, I've not tried that....you have to do that through Snaptic?
 * filthpig installs KDE on his Win XP Virtual Machine
<bwolfe> orudie: there is a #ebox channel here on freenode...perhaps they can help you?
<filthpig> anyone tried that?
<ArthurArchnix> danand instead of pressing up to your command, try ctrl+r then start typing...
<bwolfe> orudie: do a /join #ebox
<ArthurArchnix> danand: oops... sorry, misdirected.
<bwolfe> keithclark: either through System-->Administration-->software sources
<keithclark> bwolfe, never mind.  I found out how.  Thanks.
<orudie> filthpig: yes i asked the same question in there, no one is responding
<danand> ArthurArchnix - useful tip for all though :)
<|Dreams|> does anyone burn xbox 360 backups using linux?
<keithclark> bwolfe, nope, they all seem busy.....it must be the new release as you stated.
<ArthurArchnix> danand: A real time saver for those of us who don't know sed... :)
<orudie> tried #ebox didnt help
<orudie> no one is responding
<filthpig> orudie, what were your experiences?
<Squawk_> orudie, give it time, some channels are not busy
<orudie> filthpig: no experience with ebox so far, just installed it and cant get it cuase its asking for a password
<bwolfe> keithclark: I'm able to update from the Indiana University gibbon repositories
<danand> ArthurArchnix - sed can be a pain... ctrl-r is better for quickly redoing commands you've used in the past
<geirha> orudie: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ebox
<keithclark> I tried the U of W and no go...I'll try Indiana
<nemo> p/leave
<hailflex> so if i use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and download the 602mb of archives it will upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10 right?
<nemo> oops :)
<filthpig> oh, heh, orudie, you answered someone else but used my nick, lol ^^
<zetheroo> how can I unblacklist a piece of hardware?
<orudie> filthpig: huh?
<danand> zetheroo - look in /etc/modprobe.d/ the blacklist files are there.
<Prefix> can anyone tell me the _right_ way to get flash working in firefox on ubuntu?
<keithclark> bwolfe....ok, working now!
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<orudie> hmm, this is so weired, why would it ask me for a passwrd when i never created one ?
<orudie> and it never asked me to create one
<hailflex> so if i use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and download the 602mb of archives it will upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10 right???
<Prefix> ty
<keithclark> bwolfe, thanks for the tip.
 * nhubbard hmm.
<Bogus8_> anyone know of an example of how to draw a table with GD?
<bwolfe> hailflex: are you sure it won't upgrade you to 7.10 ?
<Bogus8_> simple two colomn table is all I need really
<geirha> !edgy | hailflex
<greasy_leftwing> where's the source or the kernel in this system of mine?
<ubotu> hailflex: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<greasy_leftwing> using GG
<Bogus8_> oops wrong channel, LOL
<greasy_leftwing> for the kernel rather
<zetheroo> I am getting a message in the Terminal saying: Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found        How do I unblacklist this ?
<danand> greasy_leftwing - /usr/src/ may have your kernel sources
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<greasy_leftwing> danand - theres directories named linux-headers.xx.yyy
<hailflex> hm... thx... i guess im doin the right thing :P
<Rageon> hi im running a old version of ubuntu is there anyway to upgrade to new version using update manager?
<danand> greasy_leftwing - your actual kernel image along with your current config will be in /boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<danand> greasy_leftwing - what is it you wanna look at exactly
<hailflex> but my update manager does not show an option to upgrade to 6.10, so im using apt-get dist-upgrade
<greasy_leftwing> I wanna take a looksee at the soucecode that the kernel is compiled from
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, What version do you have now?
<Rageon> i dont know what im running now
<hailflex> 6.0.6
<geirha> hailflex: you need to start it with sudo update-manager -c
<Rageon> i want it so i can use that gfx sexy desktop thing
<hailflex> i tried that too geirha
<danand> greasy_leftwing - in that case you need to download the source ... your system will only have a pre-compiled binary kernel
<geirha> hailflex: hm, try with -d as well then
<greasy_leftwing> right you are
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | greasy_leftwing
<ubotu> greasy_leftwing: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<greasy_leftwing> cheers, I;ll look into it
<zetheroo> I am getting a message in the Terminal saying: Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found        How do I unblacklist this ?
<Rageon> is 7.10 the latest release?
<erUSUL> Rageon: yes
<cliebow_> Rag:yup
<cliebow_> til april
<Rageon> 7.10 was only released a month or 2 ago tho right
<Rageon> ?
<cliebow_> oct
<tucci> firefox seems to become unresponsive very often for me, especially I start loading a video (e.g. youtube) but then click to a different page before that video is finished playing
<Rageon> mm
<hailflex> and it says... Cannot install all available updates when i open it with sudo update-manager -c
<Jack_Sparrow> Rageon, the numbers are the month and yeat
<danand> greasy_leftwing - you may need to enable "sources" in your /etc/apt/sources.list file... or use synaptics to do that
<macrobad> Rageon: In order to finde out what you are running use 'cat /etc/*release'
<Jack_Sparrow> 7.10  2007  month = 10
<RB2> Hi everyone. I have an HP 4siMX connected via Ethernet. I used to print to it from Ubuntu, but for some reason, it stopped working. I see the data received light activity for ~2 seconds and then nothing. Any suggestions where to start looking?
<Jack_Sparrow> macrobad,  lsb_release    too ?
<Rageon> im old greg
<hailflex> anyone knows where i can find a perfect sources.list to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10? the ones i found all give me errors
<Ghoul> holy... so many ppl in here
<Ghoul> http://i29.tinypic.com/34q0itv.jpg
<Rageon> have you ever drank baileys from a shoe?
<macrobad> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I've been wondering about how to get this information just the other day. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, If you ever used a program called automatix .. upgrading is not likely to work as planned
<danand> greasy_leftwing - forget that last about repositories
<Ghoul> after seing this add i decided to switch to ubuntu too
<alex1> hi guys. i want to install ubuntu on a core 2 duo macbook pro. should i download the 64 bit version?
<Rageon> you know me, and uve seen me.. IM OLD GREGG
<greasy_leftwing> kk, I didnt see anything about source in the .list file
<Jack_Sparrow> alex1, If you are new to linux, may I suggest you start with 32 bit
<Rageon> did you check baileys.list?
<faileas> alexi: you can use either. i use the 32 bit version myself
<alex1> Jack_Sparrow, i'm not new to it. I know there's going to be issues with flash, but are there any advantages to 64bit vs 32bit? (other than memory capacity)
<danand> greasy_leftwing - yeh ... sorry linux-source is in main
<greasy_leftwing> s'cool, syanptic has it in the list
<joanki> when typing a terminal command, how do you know if an option has a required argument?  i've been looking at the man pages and it doesn't seem apparent
<gralco> how do i get paint on ubuntu so i can resize my picture
<hailflex> where can i find a sources.list that wont give me errors when upgrading to 6.10??
<Jack_Sparrow> alex1, Mem is the big one.. speed difference is not that great,  and wrapping some things to get them working seems to make some people crazy
<danand> greasy_leftwing - if you wanna recompile your kernel you'll need kernel-package too (and a few other bits like build-essential etc)
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, Post yours to the pastebin and provide us with a link...
<_google_> hey! anybody knows howto set in firefox google.com to default?
<Gregmon1> alex1: I use 64 bit, but I use the 32 bit firefox to reduce the issues with web browsing. everything else runs better (imo) with no java/flash/whatever issues
<alex1> Jack_Sparrow, like what kind of things?
<greasy_leftwing> ok, what do you recommend?
<RB2> Without the "service" command, how are you supposed to restart a service? (e.g., cupsd)
<cliebow_> RB2:sudo /etc/init.d/slapd restart
<cliebow_> RB2:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Rageon> whats that new 3d desktop thingy in gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> alex1, I cant be specific, I just see a fair number of people hassling with things in 64 that 32 has no issues running
<Rageon> called/
<Starnestommy> Rageon: compiz-fusion
<Rageon> !3d desktop thingy
<cliebow_> look in /etc/init.d..for servoices
<dgjones> _google_, go to whichever site you want as your home pages, select Edit-> Preferences and then Use Current
<Rageon> cheers
<alex1> Jack_Sparrow, ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, Post yours to the pastebin and provide us with a link... Do not try to DCC it.. see /msg ubotu pastebin
<RB2> cliebow_, thanks! I should have known that. ;)
<cliebow_> heh
<alex1> Gregmon1, are you using gnash for flash?
<cliebow_> pretty easy to write a script called servise 8~)
<cliebow_> or service...whatever
<_google_> dgjones: I mean in google bar no like web page when I start firefox
<greasy_leftwing> by etc.. are you referring to the build-essentials dependencies?
<cliebow_> servigs
<danand> greasy_leftwing - take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<hailflex> okay
<greasy_leftwing> nice 1, I'll check it out
<hailflex> http://pastebin.com/d388aa1a8
<dgjones> _google_, not sure what you mean, I guess you mean a toolbar, but I don't use them
<zokorasa> HI MY IP HAS BEEN BLOCKED FOR A MONTH NOW
<Gregmon1> alex1 I was at one stage.  not now (currently on a newly configured laptop using 32bit, but my main pc is all 64 bit except firefox) and i use the normal plugins that work fine
<zokorasa> (MY STATIC IP THAT IS)
<ree> t.se
<danand> greasy_leftwing - theres a load of packages you need to recompile the kernel ... that link should explain all better than i can... last time i recompiled a kernel was for a load of debian boxes about a year ago :)
<Jack_Sparrow> zokorasa, Please lose the caps
<alex1> Gregmon1, oh so if i use 32bit FF, i can install Adobe's flash plugin?
<_google_> dgjones: yes toolbar, i dunno how to set it to google.com now i have google.no
<zokorasa> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<zokorasa> YOU GOTTA BLOCK ALL IRANIAN IPs
<zokorasa> THOSE IDIOTS WHO HAVE ELECTED(!) AHMADINEJAD
<dgjones> !ops | zokorasa
<ubotu> zokorasa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<greasy_leftwing> I'm on it, my plan isnt to go changing things willy nilly anyway, I just want to have a browse
<Gregmon1> alex1: yes
<joanki> when typing a terminal command, how do you know if an option has a required argument?  i've been looking at the man pages and it doesn't seem apparent
<Jack_Sparrow> See him in another month
<serena> hi... I am trying to follow this how-to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto      however I can't get past the ./configure line
<Gregmon1> alex1: once the 32 bit version is installed it then works as per normal 32bit plugins
<alex1> Gregmon1, thanks! I'll give it a shot. I can always reinstall the 32bit option. Easy anyway since I'll just keep my home dir
<danand> greasy_leftwing - tip: your current kernel config is in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Gregmon1> alex1: but the rest of your system is 64bit
<_google_> !google toolbar
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=toolbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google toolbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FrOstiE> hi
<hailflex> did u read it jack?
<_google_> !google
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=
<FrOstiE> can u guys see my text
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<alex1> thanks guys. now I'll just need to hope that the drivers will work for the new macbooks :)
<Starnestommy> FrOstiE: yes
<Gregmon1> Frostie: yes
<FrOstiE> tanx
<serena> please help
<greasy_leftwing> /boot/config-$(uname -r) ?? what do I do with this?
<greasy_leftwing> :S
<greasy_leftwing> ls
<greasy_leftwing> oops
<Starnestommy> serena: is it showing any error messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, Didnt see anything
<hailflex> http://pastebin.com/d388aa1a8
<serena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58793/    this is my output when I do ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel  checking for gcc... gcc
<FrOstiE> does anyone know if there is a solution too this problem ... rtl-8185 chipset linux drivers
<_google_> joeytwiddle: I need to change in firefox google toolbar to google.com now i have googl.XXX
<serena> Starnestommy  ^^^
<danand> greasy_leftwing - look at it :) - less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<FrOstiE> one ofmy friends cant get his wofi to work
<FrOstiE> wifi*
<greasy_leftwing> ah cool
<danand> greasy_leftwing - all those options are used to configure your kernel
<Starnestommy> serena: I think you might need an older version of GCC, but I don't know which version was used for the kernel packages
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/d388aa1a8
<greasy_leftwing> on bootup yeah
<greasy_leftwing> right
<danand> greasy_leftwing - that file holds all the details of the kernel your currently using
<mkz> does ubuntu have a clock file that would be equivelent to gentoo's /etc/conf.d/clock?
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, Got it..  nothing in there looks wrong... Looks a bit too clean.. have you removed or edited anything from it
<mkz> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VGambit> I installed ubuntu 7.04 on my playstation 3 a good long time ago (version 7.04)
<_google_> !toolbar + google + change
<VGambit> I just tried running the update manager, which said it needs to install 127 updates, but whan I hit "install updates," it just kind of freezes
<LimCore> hello
<ArthurArchnix> serena: I copied down Crimsun's directions one time. His line for configure was this:
<pinstp> i need a solution for playing halo wine is not working
<serena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58794/    this is after sudo make   Starnestommy
<Waffles385> hey, I tried updating my ATI drivers but fglrxinfo still says im using mesa, any thoughts?
<_google_> !firefox + toolbar + google
<VGambit> will I have to reinstall linux completely, or is there a way to fix that?
<ArthurArchnix> ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=detect --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, no... im using it like it is now... and when i use sudo update-manager -c it says Cannot install all available updates
<serena> ArthurArchnix: did it work?
<_google_> !firefox/toolbar/google
<Itaku> i forgot my root pass and normal username how do i get it back?
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, sudo apt-get update
<ArthurArchnix> Didn't try it. But he's an alsa package guy for ubuntu. At least that's what he said.
<ArthurArchnix> I'll paste bin everything I wrote down.
<ArthurArchnix> serena:  ^^
<serena> ArthurArchnix: ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I'm sitting at my laptop (ubuntu) wireless and my mate is at his desktop tower also ubuntu connected via ethernet both running of the same wireless router... Is there a straight forward method for me to remotely control his desktop??
<joanki> can anyone help me please?
<joanki> when typing a terminal command, how do you know if an option has a required argument?  i've been looking at the man pages and it doesn't seem apparent
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, when that is done     sudo apt-get upgrade
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, almost sure i already did this... let me update again
<Starnestommy> joanki: usually, if the argument isn't in brackets, it's required
<ArthurArchnix> serena: Here you go... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58795/  again, never tried it. But if you're instructions are failing these might be helpful.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, sure.. rdesktop
<ArthurArchnix> serena:  They're specifically for hda intel
<danand> joanki - whats the command?
<Itaku> i forgot my root pass and normal username how do i get it back?
<serena> ArthurArchnix: thanks again
<LimCore> Itaku: boot a livecd and use it to edit /etc/passwd
<Starnestommy> Itaku: try going into recovery mode then doing "passwd username"
<LimCore> Itaku: or google ubuntu root password recovery
<ercules> hi
<Itaku> i lost my live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, I have tried "Remote Desktop" in system > preferences >..  Is that what you mean?
<LimCore> Itaku: to set new root password, while being root, just do:  passwd           and to find out the norma luser name just do cat /etc/passwd
<FrOstiE> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58797/             are my notes
<FrOstiE> ok ill keep trying
<pinstp> make a new live cd they are free
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, just a question... can i upgrade 6.06 straight to 8.04 since its LTS?
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, NO
<egoleo> Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, actually yes
<egoleo> i have solved
<LimCore> Itaku: in boot loader choose edit and append    init=/bin/sh  to  kernel... like  I THINK  and then you will be root right after booting. boot insider text mode, use command: passwd    to set new root password,  then command reboot and login as root,  etc
<egoleo> ma problem
<joanki> danand, ls
<egoleo> thnx so much
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, nice one... do I really need to have static IPs.. I was hoping to avoid that :S
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, Sorry, didnt read carefully, you are supposed to be able to...
<serena> ArthurArchnix: were it says uname-r do I need to insert my kernel version?
<_google_> anybody knows howto change googles toolbar address in firefox?
<joanki> in particular, i want to know if -a -u -i -l -R have required arguments
<ArthurArchnix> hailflex: I agree with the second jack sparrow.
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, well then ill do it... seems much faster
<joanki> Starnestommy, doesn't have brackets on the manpages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE, See the link in my notes about setting up a relay for that
<ArthurArchnix> serena: No, it should read it automatically with that command.
<danand> serena - uname -r is a command and will auto insert that for you
<serena> ok
<Itaku> LimCore: it says root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Itaku> so is my pass x?
<_google_> anybody knows howto change googles toolbar address in firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, Be aware this is a first time for that feature, I am a bit worried, please have a backup
<LimCore> Itaku: you can not read the password
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, never fail for Jack is here :)
<LimCore> Itaku: are you now logged as root after the init=/bin/bash trick?
<Jack_Sparrow> :) thanks
<danand> Itaku - no ... your password is encrypted in /etc/shadow and will not be readable
<ArthurArchnix> hailflex: And Hardy is alpha right now. You're pretty much guarenteed to not have a working computer at some point this week if you upgrade now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, You cannot read it.. only change erase it...  (Security thing)
<Starnestommy> joanki: in that case, either all arguments are optional or they're all required
<egoleo> is there a way to enable ruby as apache module on gutsy?
<Itaku> damnit then how do i get my pass back
<darkcrab> anyone use gnomoradio?
<joanki> Starnestommy, so for instance ls -l ..... the argument is optional for -l, right?
<joanki> or ls -R
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, You dont.. you make a new one, or add a new user as admin
<Itaku> or how do i show bash history?
<Starnestommy> joanki: yes
<PriceChild> Itaku: cat ~/.bash_history
<hailflex> well than ill stick with 7.10 :P
<joanki> thanks
<_google_> anybody knows howto change googles toolbar address in firefox??
<serena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58799/    this is my out put for that ./configure command
<_google_> damn
<serena> ArthurArchnix^^^
<darkcrab> ooo...why would you use google. toolbar.
<_google_> darkcrab: i have it in firefox right corner
<darkcrab> oh you mean firefox's search
<ArthurArchnix> serena: Ok. I don't see any errors.
<_google_> yep darkcrab
<darkcrab> yea, just click on the arrow next to the g
<ArthurArchnix> serena: now it's make then make install isn't it?
<serena> ArthurArchnix: ok... with sudo .. right?
<kbrosnan> _google_: what do you mean by address?
<drc> _google_, you just want to change the defaukt search engine from google to something else?
<ArthurArchnix> serena: Yeah with sudo. I don't think I wrote down the make install one. But you can use your last guide too. Anyway, I've tried compiling in the past, and when it fails, you know. :)
<_google_> darkcrab: and i`ll have a yahoo, amazon, ebay..... but I need a google.com now i have a google.no
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, well ill try 7.10 for now.. i updated now i must upgrade or just dist-upgrade? my manager will show only the upgrade to 8.04 and not 6.10
<maria-> Milk, Milk, Lemonade, Push the Button, Fudge is Made
<serena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58800/          this is after sudo make     ArthurArchnix
<ArthurArchnix> Itaku: What's the problem?
<_google_> drc: no, i want to change the address from google.no to google.com
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, I would upgrade then dist-upgrade
<darkcrab> why would you have google.no
<hailflex> Jack_Sparrow, oh thats a 300mb + 600mb :P
<darkcrab> is your browser corrupt
<mindy> Is it possible to disable tooltips in GDM ?
<_google_> darkcrab: cause i`m in norway
<darkcrab> oh
<macrobad> darkcrab: No, it is not his browser, it's google. I can confirm.
<Jack_Sparrow> hailflex, I have sep home, I dont do dist-upgrades
<_google_> i think so yes macrobad
<serena> looks like quite a mess
<ArthurArchnix> serena: Why are you using such an old alsa driver?
<_google_> tried to change ir in about::config
<_google_> but no results
<serena> ArthurArchnix: I thought it was the new one?...
<pinstp> click the arrow click manage search engine and add a new one
<ArthurArchnix> 1.0.9?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; sep home?
<egoleo> any ruby programmer here
<Jack_Sparrow> serena, If you're using the one that ends in 15....  that is fine
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, Second partition with seperate /home on it
<macrobad> _google_: I don't know about the toolbar, but with normal browsing I get to google.fi by default. However, then I can manually switch to an international version, and it will remember my choice in cookies.
<egoleo> how do i run ruby on rails on ubuntu
<cjae> ok have a seagate 500 gig usb/esata external hdd and had it hook up usb and now have it esata with a pci (regular) sata controller how do I make ubuntu recognize the hdd as the pci controller is recognized by lspci
<orudie> i have just installed proftpd and i am having problems connecting. is there anything extra that i have to do ?
<sfinexer> а чего я compiz поставить немогу, что он требует еще? мож какую программу...
<serena> Jack_Sparrow: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/            I am here looking for the latest driver
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: & serena from her pastebin "serena@serena-ubuntu:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.9"  current version is 16, and if you're not building current there's no reason to compile your own...
<cjae> must I edit fstab?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; ohhh.. but you don't do dist-upgrades? that is curious.. maybe i don't understand.
<pinstp> _google_:  click the arrow click manage search engine and add a new one
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<danand> Itaku - you may be able to get back into your system by editing the /etc/shadow file and entering a hash key that you made with the command mkpasswd ...
 * bastid_raZor nods
<Jack_Sparrow> serena, use ver15 not 16
<cjae> 02:02.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<_google_> pinstp: there`s no posibility to configure them, just can add something from add-ons
<mindy> How can I get the XDMCP option added to my TSCLIENT ?
<Jack_Sparrow> serena, wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3.tar.bz2
<_google_> pins: I have a google.no now wich sucks, and i want change it to google.com
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: & serena what? 1.0.16 final was already released... why install rc3 of 15?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor, I keep sep home to make reinstalls and upgrades easier..
<pinstp> _google_: on mine i can
<joanki> Starnestommy, well.... sorry to ask but how then would you differentiate between something that takes NO arguments vs something that takes optional arguments?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, 16 has issues with our mixer...
<_google_> pinpoint: let me check once more
<darkcrab> does anyone here know anything about clamav?
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: There you go. Ok then.
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to have a .txt file updated automaticly? from another Partion?
<Starnestommy> joanki: there's no reliable way to find that out other than by trying the command yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Are you trying to scan windows files?
<joanki> i see
<joanki> thank you...
<mindy> Is there a graphical XDMCP client on my Ubuntu ?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, no i just want a file i update alot to automaticly update on other partions because it gets annoying...updating 5 installs..
<macrobad> darkcrab: ClamAV is not an antivirus monitor, it is merely a virus scanner.
<_google_> pins: no I cant
<darkcrab> right, I know that macrobad, but I have a specific.
<_google_> pins: jsut can add new ones
<darkcrab> question.
<_google_> *just
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps that's why my hardy sound system is a mess.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Sorry that was tab complete error   was intended for darkcrab
<macrobad> darkcrab: Then no, sorry. I thought you are considering whether to setup it or not.
<siebrand> Hi. I'm suffering from https://launchpad.net/bugs/144685. I cannot make out if it is completely harmess or potentially harmful. Feedback appreciated.
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Oh..
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, Run the alsa script and go to #Alsa with the pastebin in hand
<darkcrab> oh no jack_sparrow, I have it set up to scan my e-mails.
<crazyrk> Hi, I'm having some problems with GRUB, can someone help me?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, I think i found the fix for my sound problem ive installed Ubuntu 8 times...and now im just findng how how i kept fixing sound...
<darkcrab> the only thing I need to know, is the ubuntu repository has a old version of the engine, is there a way for me to update to the newest clamav engine.
<Starnestommy> siebrand: try putting "sudo" before that command
<pinstp> i downloaded and installed airsniper but cant find it on system anyone know were i can find it
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i just needed to control the "digital'' instead of PCM...
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, :/..
<crazyrk> I'm having some problems with GRUB, can someone help me?
<jrib> crazyrk: it's better to give more details as to what your problem is.  We can't know whether or not we can help you otherwise
<siebrand> Starnestommy: executed with sudo... (it is a vserver)
<olie> Hi all, anybody kind enough to remind me the name of this alternative package manager tool to install skype, limewire (and others)?
<Starnestommy> crazyrk: what kind of problems?
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: Will do. Next time I decide to boot it up :)  It's only there for bug reporting, confirming, etc. I don't really like booting into it.
<antonio_> ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> darkcrab, Are you trying to protect windows users or your linux box
<darkcrab> linux box
<Jack_Sparrow> ArthurArchnix, http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/log/tip/alsa-info.sh
<crazyrk> I installed Ubuntu on a new SATA2 Drive (HD161HJ Samsung) and I've got error 17 from grub (Can not mount device)...
<Jack_Sparrow> darkcrab, no need
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<crazyrk> After some research, I used the livecd to reinstall GRUB, and used MAKEDEV to "make" /dev/sda that didn't exist
<siebrand> Starnestommy: the report ends with "This has to be a vserver ufs bug". I do not see a reference to a report on the vserver ufs issue, though. That's why I decided to come here.
<crazyrk> When I have the livecd on the drive and hit "Boot from first drive", it boots, otherwise I get Error 17.
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow:  added to bookmarks, since I won't remember by monday. Thanks.
<darkcrab> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> np later all
<crazyrk> Does anyone know how to fix this ?
<olie> Hi all. What's the package to install other packages such as limewire and skype? Thx.
<ArthurArchnix> !bye | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Au revoir!
<cjae> ok have a seagate 500 gig usb/esata external hdd and had it hook up usb and now have it esata with a pci (regular) sata controller how do I make ubuntu recognize the hdd as the pci controller is recognized by lspci
<cjae> must I edit fstab?
<ArthurArchnix> olie: Apt, synaptic?
<cjae> ok have a seagate 500 gig usb/esata external hdd and had it hook up usb and now have it esata with a pci (regular) sata controller how do I make ubuntu recognize the hdd as the pci controller is recognized by lspci
<crazyrk> cjae: stop spamming please
<ArthurArchnix> olie: medibuntu?
<olie> ArthurArchnix: no, another one!
<jrib> !medibuntu | olie
<ubotu> olie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cjae> sorry didn't mean too
<jrib> olie: I'd recommend frostwire over limewire
<olie> no no no, another one!!! :-(
<ArthurArchnix> !automatix | olie
<ubotu> olie: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jrib> olie: you need to be more specific then
<olie> AUTOMATIX! Thx!!!
<Starnestommy> NO!
<ArthurArchnix> sigh...
<Starnestommy> automatix can cause serious problems
<jrib> olie: no. automatix = bad
<olie> Really?
<Emilian> is landscape released? D:
<nick_> hi all - can anyone advise where i may find the libstdc package to install so that i can install realplayer
<Amari> good evening :)
<jrib> olie: really.  Use the medibuntu repository if you want skype.  There's no reason to use automatix.  Read the link ubotu gave you about it to see why
<greg_> if anyone can help real fast, just messing around I typed compiz in the terminal and now my resolution is permanently set very very low and the 3d effects no longer work
<jrib> !realplayer > nick_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Darkmystere> jrib, what does medical things have to do with skype...
<olie> jrib: Ok, let me read it then. Thx a million.
<jrib> Darkmystere: heh
<Darkmystere> jrib, :p
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, when I type "vncviewer -fullscreen 192.168.2.102" in a terminal a login window appears with username (greyed out?) and password which is usable.. but alas I cannot type the username :(
<Amari> is it possible that my network was detected perfectly during installation but now doesnt work any more?
<crazyrk> I'm having some problems with GRUB: After installing Ubuntu on a new HD (Samsung HD161HJ - SATA2) I couldn't boot it, I've kept gettint error 17, after some searches, I found out that I needed to boot thru a livecd and use MAKEDEV to create /dev/sda and reinstall GRUB, I did it and now the system works when I boot thru the livecd and choose the option "Boot from first Drive", otherwise I keep getting Error 17, can someone help me?,
<danand> greg_ - have you tried restarting X?
<greg_> how can I do that?
<realshiva> hi guys, im trying to set up a pptp vpn, my problem is that the clients cannot ping each other. i tryed this iptables rule, but that didn't work
<realshiva> iptables -A FORWARD -i 10.10.20.0/24 -o 10.10.20.0/24 -m state --state NEW  -j ACCEPT
<crazyrk> Can't anybody help me?
<nick_> jrib: thanks
<adamb> Anyone know offhand how I can turn my system beep off?
<danand> greg - make sure you try and save all work first ... but to restart X do ctrl-alt-backspace - that will completely restart X and land you back at the login screen - ie any work etc you were doing in the current X session will be wiped
<joseph> hello everyone
<danand> !hi | joseph
<ubotu> joseph: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<greg_> thanks, if I am back it didnt work
<danand> greg_ - luck :)
<olie> Ok, I'm getting convinced that automatix has potentially serous issues. What should I do instead?
<ArthurArchnix> adamb: That system beep is your post, I think you mean, if you're talking about at boot. You can sometimes set that in BIOS.
<ArthurArchnix> !medibuntu | olie
<Amari> please help - where do i have to copy the firmware for my broadcom chip manualy?
<realshiva> Art
<realshiva> ArthurArchnix: i think he means the systemspeaker
<nick_> i am being given a few options for libstdc - should i take the latest version - i would prefer to install the one which is on the media
<olie> ArthurArchnix Sorry, I didnt get the meaning of this slang... :-(
<adamb> it is my post?  no im talking about if im in an editor for instance and I just backspace when im already at begining of line.
<ubotu> olie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> olie: use the medibuntu to install skype.  Instead of limewire, install frostwire (google and install the .deb from their site)
<joseph> is there anyway to make firefox automaticly select all the text in the url box so I dont have to delete everything when I want to go to a website?
 * bluefox83 wonders when ubuntu will get an alsa update that will fix his headphones
<olie> Ok, fols, thx a lot!
<ArthurArchnix> adamb: >system >preference >sounds >system beep and uncheck
<realshiva> joseph: dubbleclick the textfield
<jrib> joseph: well you can triple-click.  Otherwise, there is some option in about:config that makes it do it on a singlclick
<greg_> ok, I restarted X and it is not fixed, my resolution is still stuck at very small, and it is telling me I cannot use desktop effects anymore, if anyone could help me get back to where I was
<Amari> joseph: and there is a key-shortcut...
<ArthurArchnix> bluefox83: Alsa probably won't be updated in Gutsy.
<jrib> joseph: oh triple is only in epiphany, double works as realshiva suggests
<Amari> something with strg + d or something...
<greg_> if anyone cares I got here by typing "compiz" in the terminal
<drcode> hi all
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; that is a good guide. i have a separate /home already. good advice though
<orudie> can anyone recommend a good aim client for terminal ?
<ArthurArchnix> greg_: Where were you before?
<drcode> I install ubuntu alternative, I want to use x11 forward, what minimum I need to install?
<bluefox83> ArthurArchnix, well, can you figure a way to fix my headphones, alsa does not see the headphone jack, and there are no sensor settings in the volume control thing
<ArthurArchnix> orudie: irssi I think it's called
<greg_> ArthurArchnix-I was using whatever came with ubuntu, I just installed it
<bluefox83> irssi != aim client
<macrobad> orudie: finch?
<macrobad> ArthurArchnix: irssi is an IRC client (first of all)
<ArthurArchnix> greg_: Ubuntu ships with compiz, at least gutsy. You want compiz back as your default window manager?
<Amari> anybody an idea where i have to copy my broadcom firmware when i have to do it manualy?
<ArthurArchnix> macrobad: Misread it.
<ArthurArchnix> macrobad: Misunderstood it.
<greg_> If that will fix my problem, for some reason, when I typed "compiz" in the terminal it took me to the logon screen and my resolution and desktop effects were messed up
<ArthurArchnix> greg_ what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<greg_> 7.10
<kbrosnan> joseph: yes about:config in the address bar find browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll double click it to change it to true
<ArthurArchnix> greg_: And I'm just tuning in, but what's the problem?
<greg_> I installed ubuntu today, and everything was great, high resolution, desktop effects, and just messing around I typed "compiz" in the terminal and it took me to the logon screen and my resolution was stuck as the lowest possible
<ArthurArchnix> greg_: And rebooting didn't fix the problem?
<greg_> no
<hapo> do the kernel images for hardy work in gutsy?
<ArthurArchnix> greg_ have you tried adjusting it, using the screen resolution app in the menus?
<ArthurArchnix> hapo: No.
<orudie> how can i change a home directory for users in proftpd ?
<mabeezo> anyone ever have any trouble getting ubuntu to boot headless?
<greg_> yes, it is stuck at 640X480
<hapo> ArthurArchnix: so there are dependencies that cannot be met?
<issam> !!!
<deephan> retaliatorr
<Amari> anybody an idea where i have to copy my broadcom firmware when i have to do it manualy?
<mabeezo> no, greg_ actually refusing to boot at all headless
<olie> Question: Nor frostwire not limewire are part of medibuntu?
<gregbrady> Is there a reason why Compiz does not work in 7.10?  It works in other distros....I must not be doing something right here.
<ArthurArchnix> hapo: Nothing is impossible.
<greg_> huh?
<ArthurArchnix> greg_: Have you tried to reconfigure the xserver?
<greg_> I have not, I do not know how to do that
<danand> greg_ - were you root when you did that?
<greg_> no
<mabeezo> ah - sorry greg_ I thought you were answering my question
<macrobad> Amari: wherever you want, just remember the place
<greg_> sorry
<danand> greg_ - do you remember exactly what you typed?
<greg_> "compiz" to the letter
<Amari> macrobad and where do i have to tell the driver where to find it?
<ArthurArchnix> greg, open a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ...
<ArthurArchnix> no trailing dots... I was just waiting to see what danand thought.
<mabeezo> oops something very odd just happened here
<mabeezo> back in a bit
<issam> anyone knows a good video editors please ????,
 * danand is very worried about accidently typing compiz
 * ArthurArchnix is curious and tempted.
<usse1> issam: cinelera
<usse1> !cinelera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinelera - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gralco> can someone help me install the  Icon Theme for the GNOME desktop please
<usse1> !cinelerra
<ubotu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> I don't have it installed though... so probably nothing. :)
<danand> ArthurArchnix - hmmm .... shall i ....
<ferentz> hi, i have ubuntu server and i want to make it into a router
<Odd-rationale> issam: There is not very many ones for linux that i can reccomend. However kdenlive seems to be heading in the right direction
<issam> thanks!!
<ferentz> dhcp is perfect configured
<macrobad> greg_: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from sudo would reconfigure your server
<ArthurArchnix> danand: It might help greg_ go on.. take on for the team. :P
<macrobad> Amari: which driver do you use?
<gralco> can someone please help me install  Icon Theme for the GNOME desktop
<ferentz> i set the iptables rule
<ferentz> but still not working
 * danand is not _that_ much of a team player :)
<ferentz> i modified sysclt.conf too
<ArthurArchnix> I could see it starting up a second instance of compiz, but so what, even if that screwed things up a reboot should of straightened it out. Heck, restarting x should've.
<mabeezo> back
<[rip]oink> wb?
<mabeezo> so, anyone ever see ubuntu refuse to boot at all headless, but boot ok otherwise?
<realshiva> KACKE!
<ferentz> any ideas of other nat softwares besides firestarter and iptables?
<realshiva> sry
<danand> ArthurArchnix - thats whats worrying me ... very odd. unless greg_ had done an sudo -i previously i would of thought that would be ok
<ks3> ferentz: so computers inside the network are unable to get to the internet?
<Amari> kacke?
<ejifpefj> I TURNED OFF IDENT
<ferentz> yes
<ejifpefj> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK
<ejifpefj> I TURNED OFF THE IDENT :)
<ArrPirate> anyone know what program I can use to take a video screenshot? Like instead of a still image be a video?
<ejifpefj> ME FUCKY FUCKY JESUS' MOM
<ph03nix> hello ... question... i have an email server and received an email from ubuntuforums.org offering a business loan... how does this occur?
<ks3> ferentz: you modified /etc/sysctl.conf, not sysclt.conf, right?
<Odd-rationale> ArrPirate: gtk-recordmydesktop
<ejifpefj> ME FUCKY FUCKY PROPHET MUHAMMAD'S DAUGHTER
<Odd-rationale> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ferentz> yes
<ejifpefj> ME FUCKY FUCKY PROPHET MUHAMMAD'S DAUGHTER
<diabliyo> join
<ArrPirate> Odd-rationale:  thanks!
<Odd-rationale> ArrPirate: 'welcom
<issam> <ejifpefj> ?????????????????????????
<xim> whats the quickest way to do delete a full folder in the terminal
<Odd-rationale> xim: rm -rf
<jrib> !cli > xim (read the private message from ubotu)
<not_chawson> hey, im jus wondering how do you install windows live messenger on linux?
<Odd-rationale> xim: Be VERY careful with that command though!!
<xim> cool thankx
<danand> xim - thats rm -rf folder_name
<xim> yeah, i figured
<ArthurArchnix> not_chawson: maybe wine, or virtualbox if you have a copy of windows lying around... why do you want to?
<diabliyo> I problem in xubuntu =(
<danand> xim - k ... just in case :)
<greg_> well, it appears that reconfiguring worked
<danand> greg_ - cool :D
<not_chawson> i hav a copy of windows handy, i need it to IM ppl.
<greg_> even though some of the questions it asked me I don't think I answered the best option
<ArthurArchnix> greg_ Cool... so, avoid saying "compiz" where your computer might overhear you. :)
<ks3> ferentz: what shows up from sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward?
<greg_> lol thanks alot
<xim> thanks, would "rm -rf" by itself wipe the current directory?
<ferentz> any idea why my internal network pc cant connect to internet after i configured dhcp + iptables rules + modified /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Odd-rationale> xim: with /
<Odd-rationale> xim: NOO sooryy
<xim> or a dot you mean
<danand> Odd-rationale - thats NOT funny :O
<[rip]oink> ferentz check if can ping numerical ip's
<danand> Odd-rationale - :)
<[rip]oink> then try with dnsing ips
<ArthurArchnix> ferentz: After you did all that? I can think of three reasons why it might not be working.
<ferentz> i can ping them
<Odd-rationale> danand: :-[
<[rip]oink> check ifconfig - might need to reload /etc/init.d/networking restart
<macrobad> not_chawson: you may try using Pidgin instead
<[rip]oink> sounds like dns only is broken?
<[rip]oink> check dns servers?
<gregbrady> Is there a reason why Compiz does not work in 7.10?  It works in other distros....I must not be doing something right here.
<[rip]oink> [ideas only sorry]
<danand> xim - rm -rf * _would_ wipe the contents of your directory - thats why that command can be so dangerous
<napoleon> to listen a radio on internet, please ?
<ArthurArchnix> not_chawson: I don't have live, and I can IM people using it.
<macrobad> gregbrady: It does.
<xim> right, but that form wouldnt do directories correct?
<danand> xim - rm -rf by itself would not do anything though
<Starnestommy> xim: I think so
<Starnestommy> er, I think it would
<gregbrady> macrobad: can you elaborate?
<napoleon> how to listen a radio on internet, please ?
<danand> Odd-rationale - he'd have to be root to do serious damage with a rm -rf  :D
<not_chawson> arthurarchnix, isnt that a slow way to IM? WLM is very handy as it is made by windows.
<Odd-rationale> xim: "/" will delete your entire filesystem Do NOT try it. For some reason I thought that is what you were asking.
<ks3> xim: -r is recursive... so it would remove directories
<xim> ic
<macrobad> xim: rm -rf is not recoverable, that is a trash bin wouldn't help, if anything goes wrong..
<ArthurArchnix> napoleon: ... use exaile. or rythmbox, or just about any music manager.
<Odd-rationale> danand: That is why I did not post the whole thing, or else....
<napoleon> no radio only
<danand> Odd-rationale - :)
<ArthurArchnix> not_chawson: :D haha... windows live fast... now I've "heard" everything.
<ferentz> i have this line in /etc/sysctl.conf   net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<macrobad> gregbrady: Are you the same person, as greg_?
<issam> is there a software to save what I write with my keyboard ????????
<soltaraefv> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<soltaraefv> me so horny
<ferentz> i have / instead of .
<soltaraefv> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<soltaraefv> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<not_chawson> really? have you heard rihannas new song?
<xim> oh i see about the recursive thing thanks guys
<Odd-rationale> !ops | soltaraefv
<ubotu> soltaraefv: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Flare183> Odd-rationale: thanks
<ArthurArchnix> not_chawson: Nah... you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. At any rate, talking to them through pidgin will be a lot better experience than running live under wine or a VM, if you got those working. The second option would be like 300MB of ram, just to chat!
<macrobad> gregbrady: Generally, there could be only one reason: video drivers. I know that it borks with various ATI cards, but otherwise Compiz works OK on Ubuntu.
<danand> xim - alot of people alias that command to use mv instead. ie alias rm -rf to mv the args supplied to it to the .Trash folder. that is a lot safer
<not_chawson> ohh i see, thanks
<not_chawson> lmao Windows FTW!!!!
<neptyk> hi
<neptyk> jests jakis polak
<Fesek> not_chawson, Stop man :P
<xim> that reminds me, how do i get it to save my aliases when i reboot?
<not_chawson> Bill Gates is God! =D
<neptyk> JEST JAKIS POLAK ??
<Seveas> !pl | neptyk
<issam> is there a software to save what I write with my keyboard ????????
<ubotu> neptyk: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Fesek> not_chawson, Seriously. Stop ^^
<xim> because i want to alias cd.. to cd ..
<Flare183> neptyk: quit it
<kikr> do different vga cables support different resolutions?  because I was using a cable that supported the monitor's native resolution, but then when I switched the vga cable, that resolutoin is no longer available
<danand> xim - save them in the .bash_aliases file
<Flare183> oops
<neptyk> SORRY
<xim> is that in my home folder or in etc somewhere?
<Starnestommy> neptyk: try #ubuntu-pl
<neptyk> ok
<Flare183> neptyk: sorry wrong nick
<danand> xim - in your home folder - type ls .bash*
<xim> cool
<macrobad> not_chawson: By the way, there are other programs apart from pidgin. Just search Wikipedia for a comparison of IM clients.
<bloody`> not_chawson: kopete isnt bad
<bakert> i need to scp everything in a directory except one folder.  for some reason i can't work out how to say "everything except this folder" on the commandline.  hint?
<macrobad> not_chawson: On KDE people generally use Kopete, on GNOME - Pidgin, and in console - Finch (Pidgin too)
<flithm> hey everyone... assuming I have a hardy pbuilder setup working, how do I go about building one of the packages from launch pad?  I downloaded and extracted all the tarballs but when I run dpkg-buildpackage I get an error
<nDuff> Which package has syscall documentation? I just tried "man 2 stat", and there's nothing there.
<Seveas> nDuff, manpages-dev / manpages-posix-dev
<adamb> so I have an array like [0] => hostname,ip,network -  i want to loop throw the large array and sort by the "network"  how would I do so?
<nDuff> Seveas, thankee.
<adamb> explode at , and then how would I loop and sort?
<Seveas> adamb, assuming php, try #php
<Seveas> this is not a programming channel
<overridex> I'm trying to get rid of the light tan background color in gutsy when i'm first logging in... i changed it to black in my user's background settings and in the login settings, but i still see the light tan when i'm first logging in... i have auto-login enabled.  any suggestions?
<cottima> debootstrap exits during or before base install on server.  (why?) how do I fix?
<macrobad> overridex: I have the same problem here.
<Seveas> cottima, broken cd perhaps, run the integrity test from the cd bootmenu
<farruinn_> adamb: do a web search for "search algorithms"
<mandrig> where is the module configuration file located??
<gregbrady> Sorry, I got disconnected here..... Is there a reason why Compiz does not work in 7.10?  It works in other distros....I must not be doing something right here.
<danand> overridex - there was a post on that the other day ... apparently its fixable ... have you searched the forums?
<cottima> seveas checks okay
<macrobad> gregbrady: Generally, there could be only one reason: video drivers. I know that it borks with various ATI cards, but otherwise Compiz works OK on Ubuntu.
<Emilian> adamb, $array = explode( ',', $line[$number]);
<frost0> can someone show me how to add windows to an existing all-ubuntu install?
<Seveas> cottima, dead harddrive or other hardware brokenness perhaps, run memtest86
<frost0> i know i have to use that live cd with mbr
<gregbrady> macrobad, I know it works on this machine as I've used it under pclos
<Emilian> then $array['0'] would be the hostname, $array['1'] would be the ip
<Seveas> !grub > frost0
<frost0> but, i'd like a little guidance :)
<Seveas> Emilian, this is not a programming channel
<ompaul> frost0, that url is the best guidance you can get
<mandrig> gregbrady, I got compiz to work fine on gutsy
<imran> hello
<gregbrady> mandrig, of that I have no doubt.  I'm just wondering what I'm doing wrong to enable it.
<frost0> ompaul, do you think 5-6 gb's is enough for a stripped down nlite install?
<adamb> yeah I typed my Q in wrong channel, thought it was #php, sorry.
<macrobad> gregbrady: Works For Me. If you could describe the errors, we could help, perhaps.
<ArthurArchnix> overridex: macrobad still have the brown town problem on login?
<issam> is there a software to save what I write with my keyboard ????????
<Seveas> issam, script
<bruenig> issam: called a text editor
<sylvantis> issam: vim
<anonymous111> In Gutsy, is there a graphical way of scanning for wireless networks. I know I can do a "wlanconfig athx scan", but is there a graphical method?
<nDuff> issam, across all applications, or only in a single shell console?
<gregbrady> macrobad: "The Composite extension is not available"
<ompaul> frost0, it might be - but I give hundreds of gigs so I would not be the best person to ask -- add some swap to that and I'll say yes
<Seveas> anonymous111, there is
<bloody`> anon: nm-applet
<macrobad> ArthurArchnix: Yes. I have changed the color in gdm, in gnome, but in between them (just after i enter password and hit enter) it is brownish.
<ArthurArchnix> macrobad: gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<issam> yes all aplications please !!!
<cottima> seveas, highly doubt that, but running the test.  what parameters do I use to restart it (if nothing shows as wrong in the results)?
<nDuff> issam, I'd probably hook into the input core, then.
<mandrig> gregbrady, are you getting my msgs?
<Odd-rationale> macrobad: That is a slight bug. do "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default Near the end of the file you will find a hex code lik
<nDuff> issam, see /dev/input/*; that'll let you record mouse movement and such as well.
<Odd-rationale> macrobad: #dab082. change that to whatever you want
<gregbrady> mandrig, yes.  I've responded.
<ArthurArchnix> macrobad: Make it 'x'
<Starnestommy> mandrig: he isn't identified to nickserv or registered
<anonymous111> bloody`: Thanks. I already had that one open. I didn't know if it was scanning all networks, or just for the one I had previously selected, as there is only one near me. If that's scanning for all networks, then I don't have the problem. Thanks for your help. :D
<issam> nDuff, thanks !!!
<mandrig> ah ha
<mandrig> gregbrady, sudo apt-get install xgl
<Starnestommy> mandrig: try doing '/msg nickserv set unfiltered on' to allow PMs from unregistered users
<nDuff> issam, I've written some python code to interpret input core events, but don't have it handy -- but it shouldn't be particularly difficult to reproduce.
<bloody`> anon: you can also manually input a network, which is very helpful at times :)
<ArthurArchnix> macrobad: It takes on the values from elsewhere if you make it 'x'. Otherwise you gotta come back in there and change the hex when you change the colours elsewhere.
<overridex> ArthurArchnix: thanks!
<gregbrady> mandrig, working...............
<anonymous111> yeah - it's a great applet
<nDuff> issam, you *will* need to be sure your keyboard is actually going through the input core -- if it's USB I think it quite certainly will be, but I'm not sure about PS/2.
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: Where does it get the color if you use "x" ?
<gregbrady> mandrig: "Couldn't find package"
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone fancy giving me a hand with remote desktop.. I'm connected wireless on the laptop and the desktop is connected to an ethernet port on the wifi router when I do "vncviewer -fullscreen 192.168.2.102:0" I get a username and password entry box and only password is available to use... this fails and gives an authentication error... any ideas
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: Or does it make it transparent ?
<issam> nDuff, ok !!
<ArthurArchnix> Either the login manager or the desktop... I haven't played with it too much. But I do know that when I change the colour of both from black to red, I don't see black (assuming you set a hex value of black).
<ArthurArchnix> Odd-rationale: right now I don't even see a colour. I've set my login to be plain, no colour with an image. My desktop is the same image.
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: That is good to know. Thanks for the hint. Hopefully this will be fixed in hardy, feisty never had this probelm...
<whoopsbob> Hi all, I've got the alpha 5 ISO downloaded, but alpha 6 just came out. If install 5, can I easily upgrade to 6?
<macrobad> gregbrady: http://pastebin.org/22795 Try this.
<gilligan_> evening
<jrib> !hardy | whoopsbob
<ArthurArchnix> Odd-rationale: Yeah.. it was a silly regression. But they had all kinds of problems with gdm in gutsy. Remember the epic "GDM is taking too long to load desktop thread"? I think it's at like 2000 posts right now or something... :)
<anonymous111> whoopsbob: run "sudo update-manager -d" after installation
<ubotu> whoopsbob: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: So you have BACKCOLOR="x" or with out "" ?
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah, 'x'.
<xyblor> how do I defragment a fat32 disk?
<Eric_Jardas> hello
<whoopsbob> anonymous111: cool, thank you
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: No quotes?
<r3n0c> can somebody let me know how to check a directory with bash scripts
<ArthurArchnix> Odd-rationale:  Which doesn't make sense. I know... if 'x' then 'x'...
<bruenig> r3n0c: "check"
<usse1> r3n0c: check a directory?
<r3n0c> i am trying if [ -d $ZIP]
<r3n0c> if it exists
<anonymous111> anonymous111: no problem - remember that it's a testing release, so it might have problems, and you'll be fine
<ArthurArchnix> BACKCOLOR="#x"
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone help me with setting up samba to share printer ?
<bruenig> r3n0c: what is the problem
<ArthurArchnix> hmm.. that's wrong. :)
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: Ok.
<ArthurArchnix> I'll change that now.
<anonymous111> whoopsbob: oops, i was meant to put your username in there ;)
<St0n3-C0l> Why on boot my screen says 'Out of Frequency' And I've to open linux through recovery mode and do 'init 4'
<r3n0c> bruenig, i get an error message when i run it
<orudie> can someone help me? how can i change a home directory for users in proftpd ?
<r3n0c> bruenig, it says [: 17: missing]
<whoopsbob> anonymous111: yeah, I know it's testing. it's more fun that way :)
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: What is wrong?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone help me with setting up samba to share printer ?
<bruenig> r3n0c: if [ -d "$ZIP" ]
<gregbrady> macrobad, working......
<r3n0c> bruenig, line 17 is the fi statement in the if
<ArthurArchnix> Odd-rationale: "#x" should be "x"
<r3n0c> bruenig, .... really in quotes?
<bruenig> r3n0c: paste the whole thing
<r3n0c> pastebin?
<frost0> ompaul, how would i make a new partition for that xp install right now in ubuntu?
<bruenig> no in the channel, 17 lines in the channel
<ArrPirate> anyone know of a good video editing program?
<xim> can you tell me what would I put in the .bash_aliases to make del = mv to .trash how could i pass the middle argument
<bruenig> good question
<Odd-rationale> ArthurArchnix: No quotes? single quotes?
<gilligan_> does anyone here happen to have a Samsung Q45 with an intel chipset? I'm still trying to get brightness control to work..
<usse1> r3n0c: if [ -d "$ZIP" ] ; then echo 1; fi works fine here
<Odd-rationale> ArrPirate: Have you looked at kdenlive?
<r3n0c> ok one sec
<ompaul> !dualboot > frost0 (read message from bot pleasE)
<xim> ill google it
<r3n0c> same problem, hold i'll put on pastebin
<jrib> xim: 'man mv' explains you want to use -t :)
<r3n0c> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58804/plain/
<xobius> ArrPirate, perhaps xinelerra
<gregbrady> macrobad, I'm not sure what you are getting at there
<xsystemx> How can I re-install apt ?
<xyblor> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone help me with setting up samba to share printer ?
<St0n3-C0l> Why on boot my screen says 'Out of Frequency' And I've to open linux through recovery mode and do 'init 4'
<r3n0c> bruenig,  it is really really short, it should check if the directory exists, then do an operation.  if i don't put that if case in there it works fine
<xim> cool im looking at it
<macrobad> It works!
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone help me with setting up samba to share printer ?
<xsystemx> sudo apt-get update doesn't reponse and sudo dpkg -i is not working either?
<usse1> r3n0c: the closing ] should have space before it
<ompaul> !samba > Eric_Jardas (the community put together a page on that - have a look at the url the bot sent you)
<r3n0c> .... lol, great
<usse1> r3n0c: its that picky
<r3n0c> does the directory have to be the whole thing?
<Eric_Jardas> ompaul, ty
<r3n0c> like /r3n0c/home.....
<xsystemx> Anyone know how I can re-install apt service?
<macrobad> ArthurArchnix: Thanx!
<r3n0c> or could it just be the ending, from the pwd. /HW/3
<danand> r3n0c - try ZIP="HW/$1"
<[T]an1> somehow i have made it so that my numlock keys come on whenever x is restarted just for my laptop. If i am plugged into my docking station using a regular keybard it works just fine. however is i am just standalone with the laptop, numlocks is always active.
<jrib> xsystemx: tell us why you want to do that
<r3n0c> kk
<[T]an1> layout issue maybe?
<usse1> r3n0c: no you can specify a relative path
<[T]an1> i have a thinkpad t43p
<macrobad> And the other... guy, thanks! =)
<bladerunner> I seem to be having a bit of trouble trying to get sound-juicer to rip cd's to mp3.  I have installed lame liblame0 liblame-dev and still it doesn't allow me to choose mp3 from the dropdown selection.  any idea on how to rectify this?
<bruenig> r3n0c: it is because you don't have a space after "$ZIP" and the bracket: here is a more sane way to do it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58805/
<ArthurArchnix> cheers macrobad ... I remember how excited I was too when I finally got rid of it. And the other guy was Odd-rationale
<r3n0c> woot
<r3n0c> thanks guys
<r3n0c> stupid space before the ]
<Odd-rationale> the other guy... hmm
<macrobad> Odd-rationale: thanks for your tip!
<macrobad> =)
<Odd-rationale> macrobad: np :)
<danand> r3n0c - i hate errors like that :)
<raiderxx> I;m having trouble getting music from my backup harddrive to my pc.
<macrobad> You have an "odd" nick ))
<jrib> raiderxx: what kind of trouble?  what exactly happens?
<raiderxx> It is saying unable to mount volume
<honnolulu> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<honnolulu> me so horny
<honnolulu> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<honnolulu> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<monte> hey wat a good dvd movie burning program that it makes audio and video look real nice
<raiderxx> jrib, it has music from my windows hard drive. Could that be why?
<anonymous111> xsystemx: try going to the apt project homepage and installing from source.
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: As I recall, it was a bug in soundjuicer. I messed around with it for a bit, but I seem to recall creating a new profile, calling it mp3, then closing sound juice, then starting it up, and there it was.
<orudie> how would i add a standard user ?
<flush> yo
<flush> anyone runs asterisk on ubuntu here
<raiderxx> jrib, it says unable to mount volume"
<r3n0c> ok guys different question
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: this on gutsy?
<r3n0c> how can i make the script not print anything
<r3n0c> since i do a zip command
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix:  I was sure this method worked fine for feisty!
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: Yeah.
<usse1> flush: not really why? poor choice of a distribution to run asterisk on
<r3n0c> it prints out the files it zips
<macrobad> orudie: Who is a standard nowadays?
<jrib> r3n0c: that's the full error?  try mounting it in a shell
<jrib> !enter | r3n0c
<ubotu> r3n0c: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix:  I ahve used sound jucier to rip mp3 before!?!
<monte> raiderxx: wat the problem
<r3n0c> jrib,  works now, lol ok
<flush> usse1 what you recommand
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: Yeah.. it's a regression. IF you have the same bug that affected me. You still can... you just need to tell it how once. It's forgotten.
<xobius> r3n0c, > /dev/null
<r3n0c> can i make the script not output any text, even tho i call the zip command, which automatically prints things?
<xobius> r3n0c, or program_script >> /dev/null
<orudie> what is the command to add a user name and set his password ?
<usse1> flush: take a look at http://www.asterisknow.org/ it's a linux distribution specially geared to run asterisk
<raiderxx> monte, Im trying to get music from my external HD to my computer, and it wont open. Says "unable to mount volume 'Kieth'"
<xsystemx> What is the command to execute GUI util to create users in ubuntu?
<flush> usse1 thx
 * danand thinks honnolulu is gonna get himself killed ... he's from Tehran :O
<hapo> another question: even if it's not possible to use a binary kernel from a newer version of ubuntu, can one still use the source package and compile it by hand? there are some important patches enabled in hoary and I really have to get them enabled easily.
<jrib> xsystemx: users-admin
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: I'll open it up now.. I've been ripping oggs lately... smaller file size for equal quality, free open source... all sorts of good reasons. Plus I don't really use my shuffle anymore.
<hapo> hardy, that is
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: End rant. let me see what I did...
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: I'm still baffled how things can get "broken" on a newer version so easily ;)
<monte> raider: are u trying to move stuff from one computer to another
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone help me with setting up samba to share a printer ?
<jrib> orudie: system -> adiministration -> users and groups
<xsystemx> jrib - you are not allowed to access the system?
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: i would use ogg but its for a podcast and I need to be open to all
<jrib> xsystemx: huh?
<faileas> raiderxx: it probably wasn't dismounted properly. i think you can force it tho
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner:  edit preferences, then edit profiles
<monte> raiderxx: are u trying to move stuff from one computer to anther
<xsystemx> jrib - the option is not there anymore ?
<r3n0c> is there any way to stop a script from printing any text? i call commands within the script that print info, can i suppress this?
<fyrmedic> any idea why rhythmbox shuts down and wont restart if I plug in my old ipod shuffle?
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: i use ogg for my personal collection
<macrobad> orudie: useradd, I guess. But it won't create a home folder.
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: done tha
<ArthurArchnix> say new, call it mp3
<jrib> xsystemx: it's system -> administration -> users and groups
<bladerunner> t
<xim> should i put this .trash alias in my .bash_aliases or .bashrc file?
<usse1> r3n0c: call the commands that print the text like that command > /dev/null
<raiderxx> monte, basically, yes. Music. MP3s.
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: then edit
<xsystemx> jrib - I swear, system, administration, users and groups option no longer present
<monte> raiderxx: ok is it from a windows to linux
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: edit the newly created "mp3" I mean.
<jrib> xsystemx: does the command work from the shell?
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: added new profile and edited to add the same code as other mp3 profile
<raiderxx> monte, yes
<danand> r3n0c - pipe output to /dev/null ie command blah 2>&1 > /dev/null i think
<xobius> r3n0c, do pgrep -l name and then pkill complette_name
<xsystemx> jrib - nope
<macrobad> orudie: adduser would work too. o_O
<gavi> folks i installed wine than ubuntu said there was an update for it, i did the update and now my wine doesnt seem like its working
<jrib> xsystemx: what was the output?
<monte> raiderxx: plug in hard drive in windows
<raiderxx> monte, but I don't want to ruin it for windows.
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: then made active, restarted still no luck
<r3n0c> usse1, what do you mean, never written a script before
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: Perfect.Save it. Close out of soundjuicer and restart. Oh.. really?
<raiderxx> monte, then remove safely?
<monte> raiderxx: yes
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: am i missing something?
<raiderxx> monte, ok! Thanks a lot!
<usse1> r3n0c: it redirects all output of the command to /dev/null which just discards it
<xsystemx> jrib - anything I run example sudo apt-get sudo adduser all does not work?
<monte> raiderxx: i had the same problem last week lol
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: only 4 options even when more than 4 are active (wav is a no show too)
<r3n0c> so if i say, zip -r HW$1 Part\ *, and that works, to have it not print anything do: zip -r HW$1 Part\ * > /dev/null..... won't this erase the output of the zip command too?
<jrib> xsystemx: you need to tell me the exact error you get for me to help you
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone help me with setting up samba to share a printer ?
<dougsko> r3n0c: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<secor> /msg ubotu etiquette
<monte> so does any one know a very good dvd burner program to make dvds to watch on a tv
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: this is on a livecd
<xsystemx> jrib - command prompt is blank, when you press enter, goes user@desktop~!$
<kamisalami> is there a backport of the asterisk package in hardy for 7.10 ?
<usse1> r3n0c: I think it only redirects output side effects are not touched, hang on lemme try it
<danand> r3n0c - you may have to redirect standard output and standard error to /dev/null to see nothing on the terminal - thats what that 2&>1 >/dev/null does
<xsystemx>  jrib - is there a way to do a repair install?
<jrib> xsystemx: don't describe it, just copy and paste what you are doing and the output to pastebin please
<macrobad> orudie: adduser is Ubuntu's script. It would create all the necessary folders and files.
<gavi> folks i installed wine than ubuntu said there was an update for it, i did the update and now my wine doesnt seem like its working
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: I think that may be the problem. Let me see if I can track down the bug report that helped me fix it....
<usse1> r3n0c: no it only redirects output zip file is created anyway
<danand> r3n0c - 2 is standard error, 1 is standard output
<monte> dvd burner programs?
<xsystemx> jrib - no errors at all, is there a way to re-install apt-get and admin-users via cd?
<r3n0c> usse1,  yeah, that works. doing > /dev/null gets rid of just the text
<monte> anyone know any good ones
<r3n0c> thanks guys, peace out till next time
<frost0> where is virtual box installed? /home/user/.vbox?
<xobius> monte k3b
<macrobad> frost0: There are your setting only.
<monte> xobius: does it make them were u can put them in a home movie player
<frost0> anyway i could search for it macrobad?
<docta_v> i want to remove all the drives from my system and replace it with larger ones
<docta_v> but there aren't enough bays to do it with all drives online
<docta_v> so i'm thinking tarball everything to a large external usb drive
<jrib> xsystemx: how long has this been happening?
<docta_v> replace drives, untar, re-install boot loader
<docta_v> is that the best way to do something like that?
<macrobad> frost0: Sure. If you want to get a complete list of files, run 'dpkg-query -L packagename'
<xobius> monte, it write DVD iso image
<usse1> docta_v: why not use something like dd to make complete images of the drives
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: got this? gstreamer0.8-lame
<monte> xobios: wats that mean
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: no
<docta_v> usse1: yeah i guess that would work too
<xsystemx> jrib - for a week, noticed there was an issue when sudo commands were not responding
<usse1> docta_v: or better yet use partimage
<xobius> monte, install and try to do it
<xim> SHOuld i put my aliases in .bashrc or .bash_aliases
<docta_v> usse1: but if your new drive is larger
<jrib> xsystemx: does 'apt-get update' work ok?
<xsystemx> jrib - also notice was having an issue when trying to install OS via virtualbox
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: actually let me check
<docta_v> wouldn't that cause a problem?
<xsystemx> jrib - nope, it just goes back to command prompt
<frost0> macrobad, if i just want to uninstall virtualbox, will it remove its virtual partition?
<usse1> docta_v: use partimage instead of dd
<dougsko> docta_v: http://reactor-core.org/disk-migration.html
<xobius> monte I had never done video DVD
<jrib> xsystemx: even without sudo?
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: whats it part of?
<xsystemx> jrib> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<xsystemx> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<xsystemx> jrib - actually responses without using sudo
<ixian_> does anyone know if the laptop hard drive issues are resolved in ubuntu 8.04? the power management settings in the current ubuntu can apparently wear down laptop hard drives..
<jrib> xsystemx: ok.  What does "groups" return?
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: woa... never mind
<mutable> hello, i would like to try new version of compiz (fusion). i would uninstall all compiz packages and then installed compiled compiz. however i found that package ubuntu desktop depends on compiz. what is the proper way in debian to solve this please? thx
<ArthurArchnix> That tips from 2004.
<ArthurArchnix> :(
<xsystemx> jrib - tell me what command to run?
<jrib> xsystemx: groups
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: ? i ahve installed the mp3 codecs from totem when asked
<frost0> macrobad, how do i uninstall a directory located here (/home/user/.VirtualBox) via terminal...i know there is a prefix or something.
<ArthurArchnix> I'll just point you here and wish you luck bladerunner, seeing as how what works for me hasn't worked for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652698&highlight=soundjuicer+mp3
<xsystemx> user and vboxusers
<danand> frost0 - .VirtualBox is the location of settings and virtual boxes hard drive images on my system. which virtualbox will give the location of the executable
<macrobad> frost0: This I cannot tell 100% correct, because I have never used it. It depends on where system images are stored. Normally, apt-get remove leaves all user settings, and apt-get purge deletes *everythin*
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: ok no worries ;) thanks anayhow
<bilakhanish> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<bilakhanish> me so horny
<bilakhanish> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<bilakhanish> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<jrib> frost0: just delete it
<danand> bilakhanish - you live in tehran
<kamisalami> i want to run the asteriks from hardy on gutsy, so i wonder if there is an backport vailable ?
<xsystemx> jrib - user and vboxusers
<frost0> jrib, in thunar hidden folders don't show up.
<docta_v> usse1: partimage looks pretty cool, i wonder if i can restore to a larger partition
<bilakhanish> yes i do
<t0rp> how do i get ubuntu to show me manpages for include files? stdio.h, stdlib.h I want these manpages
<jrib> xsystemx: you need to be in the admin group to use sudo
<macrobad> frost0: Actually, your home folder is your home folder, and you are free to change its contents as you wish, even delete all these settings.
<Guiri> Hi. I'm installing Xubuntu to a dell smartstep 100n.. safe video mode still won't boot. it'll get to the configure screen but still corrupt.. any ideas? thanks.
<usse1> docta_v: yes you can but you may have to resize your original partition to accommodate all the free space after you reimage your hdd
<jrib> xsystemx: what does 'lsb_release -c' return?
<xsystemx> jrib - I used to be ?
<xsystemx> gutsy
<ArthurArchnix> Hey jrib... There can't be that many ubuntu users in iran. Just ban Iran. ;)
<frost0> macrobad, but what is the prefix to delete a specific folder in the terminal?
<docta_v> usse1: that makes sense
<macrobad> frost0: On the other hand, programs are normally installed computer-wide, and one needs root permissions to install or remove a program.
<ArthurArchnix> Or cut some undersea cables.
<macrobad> err
<xsystemx> heh
<dougsko> t0rp: just google them. http://www.opengroup.org/sud/sud1/xsh/stdio.h.htm http://www.squarebox.co.uk/cgi-squarebox/manServer/usr/share/man/man0p/stdlib.h.0p
<sboss> should I install Ubuntu x86 (386) or 64bit on a Intel Core2Duo based laptop?  It is a 64bit processor.  But I dont know if it will help me or not.  This is a desktop install on a laptop that will run VMWare Server that will host my WIndows XP VM.
<orudie> can someone help me? how can i change a home directory for users in proftpd ?
<xsystemx> jrib - gutsy
<r3n0c> ok guys new question, how do i make a script that i can run from any directory?
<jrib> xsystemx: then yes, you are supposed to be in the admin group
<jrib> xsystemx: (and others)
<xsystemx> jrib - others?
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: just trying ubuntu-restricted-extras... wish me luck
<t0rp> I want them on my machine, as man pages though
<usse1> sboss: go with x86
<xobius> Guiri, perhaps you have to do it from a livecd
<macrobad> frost0: First of all, you may press Ctrl+H in your normal file browser, Nautilus, and delete it that way. But if you insist on shell, then one can delete all files with rm
<jrib> xsystemx: first get yourself back into "admin".  Reboot and choose "recovery mode".  Then run "adduser YOUR_USER admin".  Then reboot
<jester7> orudie: still dealing with that proftpd, huh?
<sboss> usse1, thanks alot.  That is what I was leaning towards but did not know if the 64bit would give me anything special.  thanks again!!
<dougsko> t0rp: as far as i know, the devs just didnt package them
<orudie> jester7: hey, well actually got it working, but cant specify a home directory
<xsystemx> jrib - ok, thx
<jester7> orudie: you just mean the default directory that it connects to when you first connect via ftp?
<orudie> jester7: yup
<usse1> sboss: x64 doesn't give you enough gain on the desktop but brings plenty of headaches
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: just found this... "Not a bug but you have to install the restricted-manager and restricted manager-core for the gstream plugin to be available in the list of choices in sound Juicer preference."
<jester7> orudie: it SHOULD be under 'files and directories' in webmin
<orudie> jester7: right now if i connect it takes me streight to /home/orudie
<sboss> thanks a lot all..
<macrobad> frost0: In order to delete virtualbox folder you'll need to enter 'rm -rf ~/.VirtualBox' but be ware you won't be given a chance to restore it, because it is deleted unrecoverably.
<orudie> jester7: yeah, i specified it there but it didnt work
<jester7> orudie: you have to restart proftpd
<ArthurArchnix> bladerunner: Hopefully that gets it working. But it's not technically accurate since I haven't installed restricted extras and it is an option in my drop down list.
<orudie> jester7: how wouldi restart it ?
<jester7> orudie: it should be right on the main proftpd page on webmin...upper right hand corner, should say 'stop proftpd'
<frost0> macrobad: weird, i just did sudo rm -rf /home/me/.VirtualBox and my file manager says it worked..but, when i click the icon...it seems as though everything is still there?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: no but you have this sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<ArthurArchnix> I wish there was some way to replace the firmware on my first gen appple shuffle so I could listen to my ogg music collection.
<bladerunner> ArthurArchnix: thats what it is down to
<macrobad> orudie: 'sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart', perhaps?
<stunatra> frost0, try refreshing the directory.
<ozehka> my problem: in firefox, scrolling pages with much content is slow. in konqueror the same page works fine, so its not the graphic card
<bladerunner> how do i stop an installation in the terminal safely???
<frost0> stunatra, okay it seems to have deleted everything....when i open up the program, the virtual machine is gone...but, the program is still there waiting for a new one to be created....that is good enough :)
<frost0> stunatra, the core program must be installed elsewhere.
<orudie> jester7: in the upper right corner under proftpd server in webmin there is only 'search docs' no stop server
<stunatra> frost0, yes, you will have to remove it via package manager.
<stunatra> frost0, or terminal.
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: Try turning off network-prefetch
<bladerunner> when I say stop I mean cancel
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: and make sure that smooth scrolling is on.
<macrobad> frost0: User settings, program settings, and program binaries are deliberatly separated in most of unix programs.
<jester7> orudie: oh, sorry, it's all the way at the bottom
<jester7> orudie: it's a button that says "stop server"
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: smooth-scrolling makes it even worse. or at least it doesn't help
<orudie> jester7: I CANT SEE IT LOL
<frost0> macrobad, how do i make a new partition with gparted? I am running it as root and the button is still grayed out :(
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: network-prefetch in about:config?
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: Yeah.
<macrobad> frost0: Ask someone else, I can only guess. Sry. =)
<gregbrady> Mandrig is a Steely Eyed Missle Man and has my Compiz working wonders now!!!!  Thanks!
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: "network.prefetch-next"?
<jester7> orudie: ok, if you click on the "default server" under "virtual servers" you'll see it in teh top right
<pinstp> can i control my laptop which has windows xp from my desktop that has ubuntu ???
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: Yeah. Make it false. Then restart.
<usse1> pinstp: yes
<pinstp> how
<frost0> jrib, any experience with gparted?
<thami_> hi everybody
<macrobad> gregbrady: Congrats!
<michaelkyle> hi, i just installed xubuntu and my resolution its only 800x600, how can i change it, its not on the list, opnly shows me until 800x600
<jrib> frost0: minimal I guess
<gregbrady> macrobad, thanks for your help as well!
<jester7> orudie: if that doesn't work, you can try what macrobad suggested, i'm pretty sure that the right command
<syntaxerror55> !resolution | michaelkyle
<ubotu> michaelkyle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<macrobad> gregbrady: np
<gregbrady> macrobad, you jumped right in!
<usse1> pinstp: easiest would be to enable remote desktop connection in windows and use tsclient in ubuntu to connect to it
<thami_> i'm a new user of ubuntu
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: no difference.
<pinstp> ok ty for the help ussel
<DrChirs> How do i give a user administrator privileges from the command line?
<purepwnage> My speakers are being treated as "Headphone" in volume control, how do I fix it?
<usse1> DrChirs: sudo\
<usse1> DrChirs: sudo sorry
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: Sorry. Firefox isn't the fastest out there. How bad is it?
<syntaxerror55> usse1: I think he wants to know how to grant privaleages
<syntaxerror55> not become root
<puff`> I want to print a plain text file.  When I tried just "lpr filename" it cut off the left and top edge of the text.  It looks like it's taking an absolute position of 0,0 (e.g. the physical corner of the paper) for the text, when of course laser printers, etc, can't do bleed-printing (they need a small margin around the edges of the paper for the rollers to movethe paper).
<jrib> DrChirs: add him to the admin group:  sudo adduser THE_USERNAME_HERE admin
<macrobad> !hi > thami_
<usse1> syntaxerror55: oh my bad
<DrChirs> jrib: thanks
<macrobad> !hi | thami_
<ubotu> thami_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<syntaxerror55> usse1: It's ok :D
<puff`> How do I print a file in ubuntu?
<dougsko> DrChirs: useradd -G admin <username>
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: not too bad. but it's annoying abit. maybe i'm expecting too much :)
<sudokululu> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<iRRVi> how do i make a cross compiler for i386-unknown-gnu ?
<sudokululu> me so horny
<sudokululu> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<iRRVi> when i run make it gives me errors
<dougsko> DrChirs: thatll add the user to the admin group
<sudokululu> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<puff`> Short of starting open office, waiting for it to come up, and pasting the file into it, how do I print a file?
<heidi> strenge Sitten bei Euch.
<syntaxerror55> puff`: print a regular text file?
<syntaxerror55> can't you do that from gedit
<syntaxerror55> puff`: gedit gives me a print option
<syntaxerror55> I'm not sure about you :|
<dougsko> puff`: lpr <file>
<Okita> Is there a utility that I can use to set an arbitrary id3 tag in an mp3?
<Odd-rationale> Okita: Try easytag
<macrobad> Okita: EasyTag
<sandgroper> Does anyone know where to get the Md5 information for Hardy Alpha6?
<purepwnage> My speakers are being treated as "Headphone" in volume control, how do I fix it?
<macrobad> Odd-rationale: You're too fast! =)
<purepwnage> Everything's quiet too
<michaelkyle> hi, i cant change my desktop resolution to 1024x768 cause its not listed :(, im at 800x600 atm and its pretty annoying, this is how my xorg.conf is (http://pastebin.com/d29a19e4b), what i have to edit there?
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: still there?
<puff`> syntaxerror55: so your advice is install gedit, open it in gedit and print it from there?
<Odd-rationale> macrobad: :)
<fat-head> im using ktorrent and i want to know if the file im downloading has multiple trackers does it download from all trackers ?
<fat-head> like utorrent
<puff`> dougsko: See my initial comment;  lpr printed it with the left and upper edge of the text cut off.
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: yup
<ubuntu_> can i eject the ubuntu live cd when i'm booted off ubuntu
<jrib> sandgroper: ask in #ubuntu+1
<puff`> dougsko: I want to print a plain text file.  When I tried just "lpr filename" it cut off the left and top edge of the text.  It looks like it's taking an absolute position of 0,0 (e.g. the physical corner of the paper) for the text, when of course laser printers, etc, can't do bleed-printing (they need a small margin around the edges of the paper for the rollers to movethe paper).
<kamisalami> kami (test)
<dougsko> michaelkyle: try getting rid of the 800x600 entries
<syntaxerror55> puff`: why are you using lpr? D:
<iRRVi> how do i build a cross compiler for i386-unknown-gnu? it gives me errors when i "make"
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: I found this bug report, with a tip that helps some people, but I don't know how to reverse it if it doesn't help you.
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: So I'll just give you the link : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/74116
<puff`> syntaxerror55: I'm just trying to print a file.
<frost0> thx for your help jrb macrobad etc.
<macrobad> michaelkyle: ...by adding higher resolution on the next line
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: The fix is about half-way down, disabling pango ...
<Odd-rationale> How do I set a disklabel with cfdisk ?
<syntaxerror55> puff`: do it from gedi
<dougsko> puff`: try it like this: lpr -o prettyprint <file>
<syntaxerror55> puff`: do it from gedit
<ubuntu_> can i eject the ubuntu live cd when i'm booted off ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: No
<Starnestommy> ubuntu_: if you're running from the live cd, no
<puff`> syntaxerror55: Where does gedit hide in the menus?
<michaelkyle> macrobad,  how?
<syntaxerror55> puff`: Apps>Acessories>Text Editor
<syntaxerror55> or just type gedit into a terminal
<macrobad> puff`: OpenOffice works better for me.
<michaelkyle> macrobad,  i dont understand the xorg.conf syntax
<ubuntu_> any way to launch linux and boot an ISO without having an OS so i can install debian?
<Nith> alt+f2 "gedit"
<joseph> how do I extract rar files in ubuntu?
<jrib> !rar > joseph (read the private message from ubotu)
<Nith> joseph: sudo aptitude install unrar
<purepwnage> My speakers are being treated as "Headphone" in volume control, how do I fix it?
<ubuntu_> !rar > ubuntu_ test
<joseph> thanks
<puff`> macrobad: Open Office takes forever to startup, and it's really just a plain emacs-created text file.
<chi01> hey
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: You can try puppy linux which boots entirely into ram. You can remove the boot device after it boots.
<chi01> how do I mycomputer and home dir icon on my desktop in ubunu
<syntaxerror55> puff`: have you tried gedit? D:
<chi01> how do I mycomputer and home dir icon on my desktop in ubuntu
<iRRVi> ubuntu_: do you have another computer or 2 cd drives?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: How much ram you got?
<syntaxerror55> !repeat | chi01
<ubotu> chi01: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: 768
<jrib> !icons > chi01 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ubuntu_> iRRVi: no
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: That is enough for puppy
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: well, my firefox is not as "painfully slow" as they described it. i have a guess, that it could be because of a fixed-background (css)
<DonkeyKong101> i dont have any ubuntu sounds....no startup music, no clicking noises, no warning songs, but my sound works if i watch a movie or use skype, any1 got an idea, how i managed this?
<puff`> dougsko: Hm, changed the font but still cut off the edge of text.
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: does puppy have a program to burn an iso?
<chi01> !mycomputer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mycomputer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: thanks
<lancedav> hi
<lancedav> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<demonspork> how do I get an ar5418 wireless chipset (in a macbook pro) working in Ubuntu?
<puff`> syntaxerror55: Sure, but I still want to figure out  the right way.
<dougsko> puff`: thats weird. im thinking youre best bet might be to convert it to a postscript first --> http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_19.html#SEC288
<lancedav> demonspork: go fuck yo mama
<michaelkyle> macrobad,  i dont understand the xorg.conf syntax
<Prefix> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lancedav> demonspork: go fuck yo mama
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: I just found a way to enable it and remove it. I've disabled it on my system
<lancedav> demonspork: go fuck yo mama
<lancedav> demonspork: go fuck yo mama
<macrobad> michaelkyle: Looks like you have three resolutions for each colour depth already. Have you tried changing them Preferences -> Control Center -> Screen resolution?
<FloodBot2> lancedav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lancedav> demonspork: go fuck yo mama
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: It's needed for some languages... what languages do you use?
<michaelkyle> macrobad,  yes, the higher res there is 800x600
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: enable/remove what? you mean my local language? german :P
<joseph> I keep getting this message when I try to install unrar. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<macrobad> michaelkyle: Wasn't it you who posted his xorg.conf on pastebin.org ?
<DonkeyKong101> is there a way of running a higher resolution that what it allows me 2?
<iRRVi> how do i build a cross compiler for i386-unknown-gnu? it gives me errors when i "make"
<michaelkyle> macrobad,  yes i did
<macnus> Hi. Im
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: whats the program on pup that burns isos?
<iRRVi> DonkeyKong101: have you tried editing xorg.conf ?
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: Yeah. Pango might be needed then... I don't know.  anyway, safe way to do it to : gksudo gedit /etc/environment and add MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1  then restart firefox. If you find that you need it, just go remove that line.
<michaelkyle> macrobad,  the higher res listed as 800x600 its on Display in the desktop configuration of Xfce, i know in xorg.conf its listed 1024x768 but i dont get it as an option on "Display"
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: I forgot the name. But it is pretty good. Fast and small. It can even do multisession cd/dvd's
<macrobad> michaelkyle: So in Screen section you already have all the resolutions that you might want. Now just follow to the gnome control center and choose the correct one.
<macnus> Hi im running linux in parallels desktop on my macbook, and i want to sync my mac os 10.4, with my linux ubuntu. Is that possible?
<DonkeyKong101> iRRVI: dont know how 2?...im keen though
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: But does that help you at all? Disabling it I mean?
<macrobad> michaelkyle: Ah, you are using XFce..
<danand> DonkeyKong101 - you can try reconfiguring the x server - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - that may be easier option
<dougsko> iRRVi: check out scratchbox
<michaelkyle> macrobad yes
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: and how do i get it to load in RAM?
<ubuntu_> or right off another partition
<joseph> can anyone help me fix this error? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: Just boot it normally.
<jrib> joseph: have you run the command it asks you to run?
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: didn't help
<Paul_UK> hey all, does anyone know of opensource software that runs locally or can check remote linux servers, windows xp machines for root-kits or spyware?
<ArthurArchnix> joseph: Just do what it says. But add sudo.
<macrobad> michaelkyle: Honestly, I don't know then. Basically, it looks like you should configure Xfce, and not xorg.conf anymore.
<joseph> okay 1 sec ill try it
 * ArthurArchnix is fresh out of ideas... sorry ozehka
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: how can i install it from ubuntu?
<joseph> thanks. that worked =]
<iRRVi> dougsko: and this will help me with making an OS for computer? (not ARM?)
<macnus> anyone who knows something about running ubuntu on mac by using bootcamp? And how to sync mac os 10.4 and ubuntu? Thanks
<rledge21> I need some help troubleshooting a resolution problem.  I've got a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop, accidentally changed some video settings under System => Administration => Screens and Graphics.  Not sure what it was on before because it was all set up automatically when I installed the restricted graphics driver.  I tried disabling that driver and re-enabling but the resolutions listed to change to are still all 640x480 and les
<rledge21> s.  Any suggestions?
<ArthurArchnix> ozehka: I don't know, butmaybe /etc/environmentrequires a restart to take effect.
<ozehka> ArthurArchnix: I'll try. Thanks alot
<jrib> !resolution > rledge21 (read the private message from ubotu)
<iRRVi> DonkeyKong101: try googling xorg.conf or xorg.conf editing or something
<dougsko> iRRVi: i dont know what you mean about it helping you make an OS. but i use it to compile stuff for an ARM
<DonkeyKong101> danand: how do i do that...and is it safe...i just want more to be on my screen, i find 1024*768 just to big
<jokeras> hi i have a problem with my laptop (in gutsy and hardy) i dont have any sound with my speaker but i have sound with headphone
<rledge21> jrib: thanks
<dougsko> iRRVi: you dont need a cross compiler to write an OS
<iRRVi> dougsko: i am gunna make a minimal pc OS just for the bragging rights
<macnus> sure its not the speakers, jokeras?
<michaelkyle> macrobad, im not even going to listen to you anymore, god 10mins wasted here... I KNOW THATS what i should do, BUT I DONT GET IT AS AN OPTION ON XFCE... theres no 1024x768 listed on res options, do i have to explain it to you on a blackboard?
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: the thing is... part of my hard drive is dead... the one where i had debian installed... and now i want to install ubuntu 8.10
<iRRVi> dougsko: well do you do acording to http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/sigops/roll_your_own/
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: and i just downloaded the iso, but i cant burn it
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: You need to download the puppy iso and burn it to cd, or make a live usb
<ArthurArchnix> !attitude | michaelkyle
<ubotu> michaelkyle: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<faragelloo> just downloaded ubuntu desktop
<jokeras> yes its not a problem with speaker
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: how can i make a live usb out of it?
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: you want 1024x768 for your screen res?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: For puppy ?
<faragelloo> lots of files don't work
<nepbabu> Is it OK to copy over snippet of text from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellVostro1700 while giving the full link in my blog?
<michaelkyle> Paul_UK,  yes
 * Paul_UK is running 1024x768 with xfce
<faragelloo> do u suggest i download the suggested programs?
<michaelkyle> but i dont get it listed on "display" in the Xfce panel
<danand> DonkeyKong101 - possibly not safe...but i believe when running that command the options etc you already use will be auto highlighted - ie you can just say yes to all and your settings will stay the same... you just need to change your resolution only... hope that makes sense
<orudie> how would i edit a home directory for a user ?
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: ok 1 sec
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: yes
<geirha> michaelkyle: what does xrandr list?
<dougsko> iRRVi: just from looking at it real quick, i think thats if youre developing on an intel, but running it on a sparc or visa versa
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: To make a live usb puppy: http://www.puppylinux.com/flash-puppy.htm
<nepbabu> Is it OK to copy over snippet of text from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellVostro1700 while giving the full link in my blog?
<macnus> I need help to sync between mac os 10.4 and Ubuntu. Anyone who can help?
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: but i need to have puppy booted up to do that
<geirha> michaelkyle: don't paste it here, but does it contain 1024x768?
<danand> DonkeyKong101 - if you want to run that command it is - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dougsko> iRRVi: if youre running it on the same box youre developing it, you dont need to cross compile anything because itll all be x86 or all sparc
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: what does your monitor type say?
<michaelkyle> let me check geirha
<danand> DonkeyKong101 - as will all things its safe if your careful :)
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: Describe what you want to do again and what was your problem ? I kind of got lost...
<iRRVi> dougsko: but wont you need it to compile to raw instructions not linux-based
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: mine is 1024x768 generic display, hence 1024x768 under setting is there
<ArthurArchnix> Nephyrin: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<iRRVi> dougsko: i think you might be mis understanding me: i want to write an operating system from scratch...not like a progbram that runs in linux
<iRRVi> dougsko: or a linux kernel etc
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: i'm running edgy right now off a live cd; i have a 8.10 iso on a partition; i want to get the iso on a cd so i can install it; i can't get it on a cd because i have the edgy live disk in
<dougsko> iRRVi: all an OS is is a program that manages hardware and memory. all you need to do that is C and gcc to compile it
<macrobad> michaelkyle: I took my time and found your original phrase: "hi, i cant change my desktop resolution to 1024x768 cause its not listed :(, im at 800x600 atm and its pretty annoying, this is how my xorg.conf is (http://pastebin.com/d29a19e4b), what i have to edit there?" You haven't mentioned of Xfce there, and most people use Ubuntu with Gnome... so, specify you problems correctly if you don't want to "waste time".
<Paul_UK> hey all, does anyone know of opensource software that runs locally or can check remote linux servers, windows xp machines for root-kits or spyware?
<michaelkyle> geirha,  xrandr dont display 1024x768
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: what does your monitor type say?
<iRRVi> dougsko: and then i can run it in likie qemu with no other operating system there to run it on....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<michaelkyle> Paul_UK,  my monitor do support the res
<michaelkyle> :)
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: Sounds like one of those brainteasers questions. :) Let me think....
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: but what does your monitor type say?
<Paul_UK> under the display settings?
<geirha> michaelkyle: then HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf is probably wrong
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: if your monitor setting is generic 800x600 then you wont be able to get 1024x768 lol
<michaelkyle> Paul_UK,  how so? is there a command i should typew to know what says?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: What size of flash drive you got?
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: 1 gig
<GE123> I'm trying to setup a logitech webcam, but /dev/vide0 isn't being created
<issam> i've mozilla firefox but i cant read youtube videos on it ????? how can i do it please ??????
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: use the menu
<iRRVi> dougsko: i want it to be like a livecd but not linux etc...my own OS
<GE123> */dev/video0
<Waffles385> Hey, I am trying to run  ./ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy   but it says Permission Denied... how do you get around that?
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: Are you ok with losing all your data on your usb falsh drive/
<geirha> michaelkyle: have you tried commenting out the vertrefresh and horizsync lines? it might be able to auto-detect it then
<gidna> Why can't i Listen to two different sources of sound?
<GE123> Waffles385: where is the ati-driver located? make sure it's in your homedir
<michaelkyle> Paul_UK,  what menu i mean? where is that :)
<dougsko> iRRVi: thats way more complicated than i think you realize. there are lots of things that allow that to heppen. start small, and write a shell. thatll give you a lot more understanding of everything. http://linuxgazette.net/111/ramankutty.html
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: not really heh
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: RAT > System > Display > Click on Hardware TAB
<issam> i've mozilla firefox but i cant read youtube videos on it ????? how can i do it please ??????
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: How much free space you got on it?
<heidi> Gute Nacht an Alle
<Starnestommy> issam: you need flash
 * ArthurArchnix smiles at Paul_UK  "RAT" .. heheh.
<AntiUSA> can anyone recommend a good game pad that Ubuntu natively supports?
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: not enough... i was thinking of extracting ubuntu iso from a partition and then get it to boot the iso off the hard drive... is that possible?
<iRRVi> dougsko: meh....im gunna have it really simplistic...just to say "i wrote an operating system" even if all it does is add 1+1
<geirha> !flash | issam
<ubotu> issam: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<macrobad> issam: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Waffles385> GE123, I just put it in my home directory and still get the erro
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: I got a solution for you if you can back up your data on your flash drive...
<ubuntu_> ok
<issam> thank you alll !!
<GE123> Waffles385: chmod +x ati-<blah>
<Waffles385> alright
<iRRVi> dougsko: oh well im lazy anyways now...got a kid to look after
<BobFromBelgium> Hi, I can't get Sound juicer to let me choose MP3 as a format
<dougsko> iRRVi: well whatever, i took an OS writing class and the first place to start is to write a shell. thats my advice
<gidna> Why can't i Listen to two different sources of sound?
<BobFromBelgium> i need it to do MP3 but it doesn't show the profile
<iRRVi> dougsko: k thanks for your input, i'll keep that in mind
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: actually... i could just install edgy and then upgrade i guess
<GE123> Waffles385: That sets the ati driver's permissions so it can be executed
<BobFromBelgium> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#head-f109ee313aa77bf2997e6499584438e9f7691d58
<usse1> BobFromBelgium: do sudo apt-get install lame
<BobFromBelgium> i followed that guise
<michaelkyle> Paul_UK, i have no idea what u mean... RAT?
<BobFromBelgium> i have installed lame
<ArthurArchnix> Anti United Shipping Association, here's a useful link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Paul_UK> michaelkybe: you are running XFCE ??
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: You can install edgy, burn the new iso and the install the new one.
<Waffles385> GE123, that worked, thanks
<danand> gidna - sometimes you can... however, it depends on the app that is using you sound card/sound system - some like to be the sole process accessing the sound device
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: is it possible to upgrade "smoothly" to the new beta?
<BobFromBelgium> but it still doesn't show it
<BobFromBelgium> it only shows the ogg and flac options
<t0rp> dougsko: it was apt-get install manpages-posix-dev to get the include files' manpages
<mandrig> how do I get rid of alsa without removing necessary files
<mandrig> ?
<J-_laptop> Ia there anyway to get my panel to stop freezing when I go to unhide it? It happens once every so often. I have to killall gnome-panel to unfreeze it..
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: I don't know. I'm still on gutsy
<dougsko> t0rp: oh cool. good to know
<BobFromBelgium> i'm on gutsy btw
<AntiUSA> can anyone recommend a gamepad with out-of-the-box Ubuntu support?
<Paul_UK> michaelkybe: oh i see that there is no dock.. sorry, click application instead of RAT
<Paul_UK> michaelkyle: Applications > System > Display > Click on Hardware TAB
<dougsko> AntiUSA: logitec gamepro's work fine
<t0rp> i knew it had to be there
<geirha> BobFromBelgium: did you create an mp3 profile?
<BobFromBelgium> yes
<gregbrady> Is the Hardy Heron preview worth the download?
<AntiUSA> good pad?
<BobFromBelgium> and activated it
<geirha> BobFromBelgium: and set it active?
<AntiUSA> thanks dougsko
<geirha> BobFromBelgium: hm, odd
<mandrig> Can anyone help me remove ALSA?
<BobFromBelgium> doesn't show up
<ubuntu_> Odd-rationale: thanks for the help
<dougsko> AntiUSA: its ok. the D pad kinda sucks
<BobFromBelgium> i'll give you the instrucitons i gave it
<AntiUSA> eh...
<ArthurArchnix> BobFromBelgium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652698&highlight=soundjuicer+mp3 perhaps that will help. You're the second person asking about this tonight. I think his solutionw as installing ubuntu rstricted extras
<BobFromBelgium> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=256 ! id3v2mux
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu_: np
<AntiUSA> I was looking for something with joysticks and a D pad...
<BobFromBelgium> ok thanks ArthurArchnix
<ArthurArchnix> gregbrady:  no
<BobFromBelgium> i'l have a look
<gregbrady> ArthurArchnix:  more broken than new stuff?
<dougsko> AntiUSA: ive never really found a 3rd party controller i liked :(
<magistrum> tttt
<AntiUSA> yeah...
<geirha> BobFromBelgium: close sound-juicer and start it again at it should be there
<Odd-rationale> AntiUSA: http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/review-x-arcade
<ubuntu_> ubuntu's live/install cd is great :)
<ubuntu_> it always saves the day
<AntiUSA> the 360 controllers rock, and I have them, but all of mine are wireless... it's impossible to get wireless controller to work, right?
<ompaul> !hr | magistrum
<ubotu> magistrum: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<mandrig> Can anyone help me remove alsa without messing up the ubuntu core
<ArthurArchnix> gregbrady: At this point, the only reason to install is to help find and squish bugs. If you just want a peek around look for screenshots. Or install virtualbox and use that. But don't put it on your system unless you're happy with it breaking reasonably frequently.
<ubuntu_> !pl | test
<ubotu> test: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dougsko> Odd-rationale: haha 20 LBS Of Authentic Arcade Parts...
<Nith> mandrig: Why remove alsa?
<ubuntu_> !pl | ubuntu_ > pm
<mandrig> Nith, Its not working, and I'm going to use another Oss program
<Odd-rationale> dougsko: :)
<BobFromBelgium> ah, didn't have the ugly packages, thanks a lot mate
<BobFromBelgium> really helped me out here
<gregbrady> ArthurArchnix:  Got you.....will it be a major update like I've heard?  Or is it just over-hyped?
<ArthurArchnix> BobFromBelgium: cheers
<Nith> mandrig: do you mean the "ubuntu-desktop" package when you say ubuntu core?
<ubuntu_> !pl > ubuntu_
<orudie> could someone provide info on setting user permissions
<mandrig> Nith, and a page in ubuntu forums says to remove alsa before installing this other program
<ArthurArchnix> gregbrady: Both. But these questions belong in either #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nith> mandrig: Then easiest way to remove it is sudo aptitude remove alsa
<mandrig> "If ALSA isn't working for you, ditch it by removing the alsa-core package."
<gregbrady> ArthurArchnix: understood
<dougsko> orudie: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<mandrig> nith, that won't mess up my distro?
 * physioman whats so special about ubuntu? I mean it has what other linux distros can have, Gnome, Firefox, OpenOffice, apt, ext3, everything, so what's so special about it?
<dougsko> orudie: here's another good article: http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_9.html
<Nith> mandrig: It will force you to remove the "ubuntu-desktop' package but thats a meta package and doesnt actually have anything
<Odd-rationale> physioman: The community
<bruenig> phoenixz: nothing
<mandrig> nith, okay, thanks
<bruenig> the community isn't special either
<Nith> mandrig: Will it mess up ubuntu, unlikely but I can't promis
<michaelkyle> noone helps here, i mean god something so simple like a resolution change how can that turn out so frustrating...
<ubuntu_> is Ubuntu 8.10 Hardy Heron Alpha 5 also a live cd?
<bruenig> it is full of people who don't know much about anything
<ArthurArchnix> physioman: We have more gribittzals. If you want to know more try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<geirha> michaelkyle: have you tried commenting out vertrefresh and horizsync?
<Odd-rationale> bruenig: Go away you archer :P
<bruenig> Odd-rationale: don't lie to people
<dougsko> michaelkyle: have you tried taking out the other resolutions, so that there is only 1024x768?
<physioman> ArthurArchnix you stfu, you use arch linux
<physioman> :P
<prince_jammys> go ask a newbie question at #debian and see the difference
<ArthurArchnix> physioman: No. arch has more cacti.
<Odd-rationale> bruenig: I was just joking. But ubuntu is a great place to start of.
<mandrig> so, removing 'ubuntu-minimal
<mandrig> ' wont mess anything up?
<Nith> fairly certain thats also a meta package, one sec I'll check
<mandrig> nith, thanks, I just don't want to do a complete reinstall.
<rhineheart_m> hello.. what's the command to automatically frees physical memory in ubuntu gusty?
<physioman> we don;t need new linux distros, we are fed up with them, they are all the same, what we need is new innovative window managers, new filesystems, new package managers, new file managers, etc
<michaelkyle> dougsko,  i dont know the syntax of xorg.conf, so i cant do it without knowing at least how i should leave the text, and geirha  im not following you :) i mean i know what refres is but i guess it is default  dont know
<ArthurArchnix> !ot | physioman
<ubotu> physioman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orudie> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<geirha> michaelkyle: if those values are incorrect, it won't get the res right
<Odd-rationale> physioman: Good point. I agree. But distro is how the wm, de, fm, etc gets to people.
<dougsko> michaelkyle: whats the link to your pastebin again?
<Nith> mandrig: it is a meta package (check by right clicking on package, properties, installed files in synaptic) but it says its used for proper upgrades
<michaelkyle> geirha,  i havent changed any values... so how could they be incorrect?
<geirha> michaelkyle: if you comment them out, by putting a # in front of the lines, xorg might auto-detect them
<Nith> mandrig: I can't say I know what that means
<geirha> michaelkyle: the installation guesses those values
<michaelkyle> dougsko, give me asec
<pstv> hi does anyone know how to get the mac look on ubuntu?
<Nith> mandrig: However, as long as you can connect, you can always reinstall ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-desktop
<Nith> via aptitude if all else fails
<Odd-rationale> pstv: There are several howto on that
<ArthurArchnix> pstv:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
<AntiUSA> will this controller work with Ubuntu? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104027
<gidna> Hi
<Nith> Hi
<michaelkyle> dougsko,  http://pastebin.com/d29a19e4b
<Nith> how are you?
<pstv> Thanx Arthur i'll look into it
<dennisonic> Mambo Vipi.
<dougsko> michaelkyle: try this: http://pastebin.com/m6736b7b6
<Itaku> whats a good program to make flash files on ubuntu?
<geirha> michaelkyle: /var/log/Xorg.0.log might also hold some clues as to why it's not adding the 1024x768 mode
<ArthurArchnix> Anti United Shipping Association, here are two links that may be useful:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html   &   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382
<lachlan> hello does anybody know how easy it is to install KDE4 in Ubuntu gutsy?
<Itaku> whats a good program to make flash files on ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> lachlan: fairly easy. just add a repo, update and install
<Nith> Itaku: there was a project called f4l a little while ago
<Nith> (flash for linux)
<Nith> I don't know how they're fairing but they're the closest thing I can think of
<Nith> last time I looked for one I was unsuccessful
<Odd-rationale> lachlan: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<lachlan> Odd-rationale can you please tell me the instructions
<lachlan> thanks
<Itaku> how do i make swf's?
<michaelkyle> geirha,  ok i see, dougsko  ok i did it now, i guess i have to reboot right?
<geirha> michaelkyle: for changes in xorg to apply, you just need to log out and back in again, don't need to reboot the entire system
<Odd-rationale> lachlan: after the first step and before the second do, sudo apt-get update
<ArthurArchnix> Itaku: openoffice present can export its files as flash
<lachlan> odd-rationale will haveing compiz on auto start mess with KDE4?
<dougsko> michaelkyle: no, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nith> Itaku: There's also a package called swftools
<rhineheart_m> >	IS there a command that will free some RAM in gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> lachlan: How do you have compiz on autostart?
<ubuntu_> how can i upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 beta?
<ArthurArchnix> rhineheart_m: RAM is freed up as its needed.
<ompaul> !hardy | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dougsko> michaelkyle: if it borks X, check the log to see what failed, then use vim or something to edit xorg.conf back to how it was or whatever
<Waffles385> Hey, I just upgraded to the ATI 8.3 drivers... now when I restart I see the desktop for a second but then the screen goes white... any ideas?
<rhineheart_m> ArthurArchnix: uhuh! so you mean there's not a free to do it manually?
<lachlan> Odd-rationale well it auto starts when my PC is turnt on
<Nith> Waffles385: Compiz isn't working right for you
<Waffles385> Havn't installed compiz yet
<michaelkyle> ok
<Nith> you running gutsy?
<GwaiLo> Hi All, doing a ls -lash on a file... I get the following:   0 -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 347M 2008-02-24 13:56 blahblah
<Waffles385> Yeah
<GwaiLo> What does the 0 at the start represent? the file isn't reading properly and I think it should. It is an NTFS volume
<GwaiLo> (the file was written under win32 originally)
<Nith> its installed by default
<michaelkyle> brb, (hope so) :D
<Odd-rationale> lachlan: It shouldn't interfere.
<Waffles385> Oh
<lachlan> ok thx
<Nith> check out your ps -e and kill compiz.real if it gives you trouble
<Waffles385> What can I do to fix it?
<rhineheart_m> ArthurArchnix: *a way
<ArthurArchnix> rhineheart_m: I hope not.
<Nith> system-->Preferences-->Appearance
<Nith> then last tab
<Waffles385> I'm booted into Failesafe Gnome right now... how can i get it to stick when I go to the xorg scripts?
<Nith> when I did it, I ctrl+alt+f1 to a tty, then used that to kill compiz
<Waffles385> alright
<Waffles385> lemme try it
<Nith> as for fixing the underlying problem though... sorry, I've never dealt with my graphics drivers in under 6 hours
<Nith> I don't like ati
 * Nith listens to the wind rolling through the channel
<Nith> its never this quiet
<ArthurArchnix> echo>
<Nith> >
 * physioman farts
<alex1> hey guys. what size should i make my swap partition? I've 2Gigs of RAM
<ArthurArchnix> I wonder if it split
<neville_> 5.8Gb
<beautifulsnow> Posting here because no one is awake at #vbox : Hello, when I start my brand new Windows XP guest in Virtual Box, it prompts me for the install media (CD) which is mounted ofcourse. When it goes to load the innotek 'BIOS' it doesnt even show the picture, it just aborts. Then it never ever loads or ask for installatioon media, just aborts./ Would apreciate help, thanks in advance ~~ beautifulsnow
<Odd-rationale> alex1: No bigger than 2.gb
<physioman> neville_ that was quick
<Jack_Sparrow> alex1, 2 minimum up to 4
<coreyo> has anyone here ever successfully attempted a linux->windows ad-hoc wifi connection?
<sarixe> hi, i
<alex1> thanks. i guess i'll go with 2
<ArthurArchnix> alex1: Make it 2GB, so that you don't run into problems with suspend to ram
<sarixe> bleh
<purepwnage> gregbrady: not yet, but in 20 or so days it will be
<sam7> join/#ubuntu-meeting
<Yggdrasil> is there an ubuntu install for apple computer?
<sarixe> hi, i'm trying to install world of warcraft on wine, and it needs me to insert the next cd.  however, i can't eject the cd because it says it's being used by another application.  how do i get around this?
<purepwnage> Yggdrasil: is it an intel apple
<Yggdrasil> no ppc
<Waffles385> Nith, I got it working. Thanks for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Nith> Waffles385: np
<Yggdrasil> thank
<Yggdrasil> ye
<mandrig> hi
<Traveler8> hi all, i need help to set an adhoc connexion
<Nith> Waffles385: Good luck getting the drivers to work, I advise constantly backing up your xorg file
<geirha> sarixe: did you cd into /media/cdrom and then ran wine setup (or something like that?)
<sarixe> i ran the installer.exe from nautilus
<Waffles385> I think my problem was that I hadn't rebooted... I restarted X but never shut down and started up
<Jack_Sparrow> sarixe, You may want to ask that in #winehq
<bloody1> hey guys ,my laptop just froze, xubuntu, does it in ubuntu, for no reason i know of.
<sarixe> Jack_Sparrow : k
<geirha> sarixe: open a terminal and type "lsof /media/cdrom" or wherever the cdrom is mounted
<bloody1> i need to hard reboot every time
<sarixe> COMMAND     PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE      SIZE NODE NAME
<sarixe> wineserve 11929 sarixe   50r   REG   11,0 636693507 1736 /media/cdrom0/Installer Tome.mpq
<sarixe> wineserve 11929 sarixe   51r   REG   11,0 636693507 1736 /media/cdrom0/Installer Tome.mpq
<sam7> join/ #ubuntu-meeting
<sarixe> sam7: /join
<geirha> sarixe: don't paste more than one line in the terminal please.
<sarixe> sorry
<macnus> Hi. Can anyone help me. I need to synchronize mig Mac OS X 10.4 with ubuntu. Please help me. Thanks
<Yggdrasil> does anyone know if a g4 cube is considered old world mac ?
<macnus> my*
<AntiUSA> is there a list of Ubuntu supported gamepads?
<geirha> sarixe: but, the wineserver is the process keeping the cdrom from ejecting. I think there is some sort of trick you can do with wine to make it release it. Ask in the wine channel
<sarixe> ok
<linxeh> Yggdrasil: yes, I consider it old world
<macnus> Hi. Can anyone help me. I need to synchronize my Mac OS X 10.4 with ubuntu. Please help me. Thanks
<Traveler8> nobody can help me?
<Yggdrasil> hehe does its bootloader consider it old world :)
<AntiUSA> I need to know if this gamepad is supported by Linux: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102010
<Fallenou> bonne soirée :)
<Fallenou> good night
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sarah[j]> :)
<sarah[j]> me so horny
<sarah[j]> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<linxeh> Yggdrasil: hehe sorry couldn't resist. not sure - quite probably :)
<sarah[j]> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<Yggdrasil> yea, i wonder
<linxeh> Yggdrasil: actually, its new world
<Traveler8> can somobody help me with my adhoc network problem?
<linxeh> Yggdrasil: http://lowendmac.com/stotler/06/0731.html
<Yggdrasil> awesome
<D-Unit> compiz suks on gutsy (it causes freezing then need of a hard restart) so is there a newer version that wont do that and how do I obtain/install it?
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Traveler8, Are you trying to direct connect to a win box?  SOrry I dont do wireless, just asking for my own info
<purepwnage> D-Unit: /join #compiz-fusion
<D-Unit> purepwnage, k, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> D-Unit, It seems to work for most of us.  What video card and how did you install the drivers for it
<J-a-k-e> hello, can anyone help me figure out why sound are a lot better in windows compared to linux?
<danand>  /quit run "apt-get moo"
<drc> Yggdrasil...Now that's a name/distro  I haven't heard of in a while :)
<AntiUSA> can anyone please tell me if this gamepad is supported by Ubuntu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102010
<danand> oops
<purepwnage> D-Unit: You are most likely to get more help there
 * Yggdrasil looks around in and old world fasion
<Jack_Sparrow> J-a-k-e, Depends on the card and if the mfg supports linux or supplies drivers.
<coreyo> is there any reasonable way to get network-manager >= 7.0 without upgrading to hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> AntiUSA, DId you look at our hardware page?
<amenado> is there any way to  make the display render text and graphics  startting from bottom right, basically upsdie down?  a user wants to get there display like so because the cables are hangging  from the bottom, so if upside down, the cables wiould be on top and not on the way..
<lharold> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<lharold> me so horny
<AntiUSA> no, where is it Jack? could you point me there?
<lharold> me fucky fucky Moses' ass
<kristjan_> is there an alternative to "stopmotion" program?
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: lharold
<lharold> me fucky fucky Abraham's gay-ass son
<wobblywu> fun, that
<wobblywu> very productive, as well :)
 * wobblywu blames the pclinuxos community to add fuel to the fire
<AntiUSA> Jack_Sparrow: could you link me?
<J-a-k-e> Jack_Sparrow: my card's a creative x-fi xtreme audio. Running as creative audigy LS in alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jack_Sparrow> AntiUSA, the list is far from complete, but it is a place to start
<Nith> Brainstorm was right, we need more gaming support
<Nith> anyway, cheers
<sayers> Are city LoCo teams encouraged ?
<AntiUSA> no, it's great. all i need is to be able to find a gamepad i can purschase that will actually work
<macnus> cant anyone help me?
<AntiUSA> thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> macnus, Please feel free to ask your Ubuntu Support Question
<J-a-k-e> it's not that is sounds bad, just compared to windows nusic sounds flat, less open etc.
<J-a-k-e> *music
<purepwnage> macnus: sorry, ubuntu has dropped mac support
<Jack_Sparrow> J-a-k-e, See if #Alsa can help you fine tune it
<purepwnage> macnus: However, if you have an intel mac it will install normally
<tgfm> :)
<macnus> Yeah i do. And it's not a problem to install it.
<tgfm> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<tgfm> me so horny
<prince_jammys> Jack_Sparrow: tgfm
<AntiUSA> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see gamepads in that list.
<J-a-k-e> I posted a message there, no one seems to be active tho
<macnus> What i need is to synchronize my "mac-part" with my "linux-part"
<purepwnage> macnus: ah, I don't know, sorry I couldn't help :)
<macnus> well. thanks for trying :)
<rhineheart_m> what's the purpose of diskswap?
<macnus> maybe I should try macrumors
<geirha> AntiUSA: ask the clerk about the most expensive one you can find, and seem really interested in it ... then ask if it's supported in linux, and when he says no, then reply: oh, won't be buying that one then. And leave ;)
<AntiUSA> lol geirha, what does that get me?
<icesword> hello
<geek_> Hi, is there any way to list all the dependencies required by a package? Any help from configure file in source?
<amenado> is there any way to  make the display render text and graphics  startting from bottom right, basically upsdie down?  a user wants to get there display like so because the cables are hangging  from the bottom, so if upside down, the cables wiould be on top and not on the way..
<spowers> Hello #ubuntu.  Is there a way to tell if a USB device is hooked up at USB2 speed (vs usb1?)
<geirha> AntiUSA: I don't know ... some fun ?
<AntiUSA> lol
<AntiUSA> but I need a game pad!
<AntiUSA> I'm trying to figure out if any of the Saitek game pads work in Ubuntu
<spowers> amenado: perhaps there's a compiz plugin to flip the screen
<spowers> amenado: also, xrandr can do roatation regardless of compiz usage, now that i think of it
<amenado> spowers good idea, I will look around for that
<Seeker`> geek_: apt-cache show <package name>
<purepwnage> AntiUSA: Saitek has been terrible to me, but other people have no problems with Saitek. Just a warning in case, you know...
<icesword> will netstat -a show all messages of one computer's connections
<biouser> anyone ever heard of a zyto machine / lsa-pro
<amenado> spowers-> xrandr is run on top of cmpiz?
<mandrig> Does anyone have any experience with toshiba and soundcards?
<mandrig> My soundcard is not working
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: at the bottom of the page http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-set-up-gameportgamepad-or.html
<spowers> amenado: actually no, it's an x server feature.  sorry i mentioned compiz in the first place, it's unrelated to xrandr
<AntiUSA> purepwnage: what game pad shold I get? All I care about is that it works with Ubuntu
<amenado> spowers anyhow thanks for the idea
<icesword> ok
<icesword> will netstat -a show all messages of one computer's connections
<D-Unit> anybody know of an app for ubuntu that allows me to copy alot of things and not have to paste 1 thing before copying another? i thinbk i saw this on getdeb sumwere but cant find it
<mandrig> can anyone help me with my soundcard
<amenado> icesword-> compare that with   lsof -i
<biouser> http://www.zyto.com/Products/Pro.aspx
<biouser> we need to hack this
<geek_> Seeker`: I am concerned about those packages which are supposed to be installed using source. No .deb file exist for them. I want to extract information from the source package.
<spowers> icesword: also netstat -t will show only tcp connections and will ignore unix socket stuff
<icesword> amenado, what you mean ,lsof -i can show what
<Traveler8> need help to set an adhoc connexion pleaaase
<Seeker`> geek_: sorry, I dont know
<AntiUSA> thanks prince_jammys, you rock
<dsmith_> how do I connnact a ubuntu box back to my network to my NAS
<geek_> Seeker: No worries..
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: i think you know how i got that :)
#ubuntu 2008-03-08
<amenado> Icemansan-> try it
<prince_jammys> ubuntu compatible gamepad
<mandrig> Can anyone help me with my sound?
<AntiUSA> i've been googling my ass off man
<Jack_Sparrow> Traveler8, Please try to add some more detail to your question.
<icesword> amenado, k
<jaloriojalorio> ggg
<purepwnage> AntiUSA: search for gamepad on these pages: http://linuxconsole.sourceforge.net/input/hardware.html http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Hardware-HOWTO/other.html
<eguzkia> hello i have problem i cannot surf in internet
<eguzkia> but i can use p2p progams
<Traveler8> Jack_Sparrow, ok sorry : i want to share my internet connexion from a xp whit a boardcom card bcm43xxx to an ubuntu with intet wifi card (i dont have AP so i have to use adhoc)
<eguzkia> someone can help me
<purepwnage> AntiUSA: I would recommend searching the forums for what not to buy if all else fails
<TalikA> :D
<TalikA> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<TalikA> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<TalikA> :)
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: form the looks of it it seems that a lot are compatible.  you're right though, it's not easy to find an actual list
<purepwnage> AntiUSA: an example search would be "gamepad problems"
<Ax-Ax> i need help with cli.. how do i tell find to delete all folders (with conten) with the name "a" in a folder?
<purepwnage> AntiUSA: http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/ may help
<Traveler8> rm a* ?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> does the version of openoffice distributed by ubuntu differ from the original ?
<AntiUSA> thanks man, that is very helpful
<Traveler8> need help: i want to share my internet connexion from a xp whit a boardcom card bcm43xxx to an ubuntu with intet wifi card (i dont have AP so i have to use adhoc)
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: go to the store, see one you like and then IN the store google "ubuntu model_of_gamepad" to double check :)
<iRRVi> <-------- back
<AntiUSA> i'm ordering online prince ;)
<prince_jammys> ah, even easier
<AntiUSA> i was hoping to find one that is really high quality like the Saitek P3200
<iRRVi> how do i compile a kernel module i made myself? I am following a guide but when i run "make" it gives me errors about unknown processor family
<bloody`> hey guys ,my laptop just froze, xubuntu, does it in ubuntu, for no reason i know of.
<ompaul> bloody`, check your ram with a live cd and memtest
<bloody`> I did, its fine. just bought it, too.
<Traveler8> need help: i want to share my internet connexion from a xp whit a boardcom card bcm43xxx to an ubuntu with intet wifi card (i dont have AP so i have to use adhoc).
<bloody`> runs vista fine(ram whore)
<beast> is there any way i can get my atheros wireless card working in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy???
<AntiUSA> JESUS! man, someone of these gamepads look like theyshouldn't exist
<iRRVi> bloody`: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bloody`> irrvi: doesn't work. need to hold my power button
<purepwnage> AntiUSA: yeah :P There's this pathetic joystick thing I saw at a store, you clip it to your keyboard over top of the directional arrow keys
<bloody`> irrvi: it also lags at boot, takes a few mins to boot
<AntiUSA> hahahahah
<iRRVi> bloody`: don't know mine does that too sometimes...and i'd bet some driver isnt compat with you laptop
<beast> is there any way i can get my atheros wireless card working in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy???
<bloody`> can I check logs ? or make my boot not lag?
<NinjaPlimsoles> bloody`, check which logs?
<bloody`> any?
<bloody`> to see why its freezing?
<D-Unit> Jack_Sparrow, its the default drivers there and it works for me 2 but for a certain period of time; it could be days or like 30 minutes
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: yeah that model you mentioned seems riskier since it's brand new
<gribouille> does the version of openoffice distributed by ubuntu differ from the original ?
<bloody`> grib: no
<AntiUSA> yah none of the pads I want look like they are supported
<AntiUSA> this sucks
<NinjaPlimsoles> bloody`, boot with the -v flag and it will display all the steps its doing to boot your system
<physioman> they aren;t so advanced coders to even imagine to edit openoffice just for their ubuntu thingie
<bloody`> just add -v to the end of the line in grub?
<NinjaPlimsoles> bloody`, just hit F2 as its booting
<bloody`> and what about the freezing?
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i get gnash to work in fiesty ppc
<bloody`> thanks, and the freezing?
<arcad3> hi i use ubuntu server as router ...iptables with masquerade rule does not work please give me alternatives
<NinjaPlimsoles> bloody`, youll then see why its freezing and we can help you further :)
<purepwnage> NinjaPlimsoles: iirc f2 for verbose was disabled ubuntu boot
<bloody`> it doesn't freeze at boot, it just lags
<bloody`> it frezzes when im running in a gui
<NinjaPlimsoles> bloody`, lags? O.o
<arcad3> hi i use ubuntu server as router ...iptables with masquerade rule does not work please give me alternatives
<bloody`> yes, it takes about 4 mins to boot
<n2diy>  Firefox locked up on me, what's the command to kill it?
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles: hey i finally just went ahead and formatted my internal HD into 2 paritions and used one for XP and one for Ubuntu since i found out my laptop doesnt allow 'boot from usb' which could explain our problem. But do you have a list of good apps for Linux and/or how to actually install stuff in linux?
<Starnestommy> n2diy: try kill $(pidof firefox-bin)
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, LOL! nice to see you back dude! so THATS why you had error 21?
<bloody`> n2: killall firefox will work
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  haha yeah
<llama123456789> hi
<bloody`> sudo'd
<n2diy> thanks
<hitme> good evening
<arcad3> nobody can help me?
<llama123456789> i love to lick penis
<Seeker`> !ops | llama123456789
<ubotu> llama123456789: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<iRRVi> anyone know why i cant compile my hello world module? gives me errors about unknown processor family and stuff
<hitme> omg where i joined here ...
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles: so simple, yet so hard to detect
<Jack_Sparrow> bloody`, Remove quiet and splash and look to see where it is lagging on boot.  Do the other things suggested to see why it is freezing.  Your experience is not normal.  Line after line complaining about freezing does not help you or us to help you
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, you can install stuff in Linux by either downloading a Ubuntu .deb file, or use apt-get in a terminal emulator :)
<arcad3> hi i use ubuntu server as router ...iptables with masquerade rule does not work please give me alternatives
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, you can even install .rpm's :)
<bloody`> jack: thanks, will do
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i get gnash to work in fiesty ppc
<ompaul> !hi | hitme
<orudie> uwhich command is used for setting permissions for users ?
<ubotu> hitme: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arcad3> !ipmasq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  thanks, do u have any websites on "linux for idiots" and any for good apps for linux
<arcad3> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  for example a good IRC program (since i'm using chatzilla right now)
<orudie> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, i personally use X-chat for IRC stuff
<ryan_mandelbaum> orudie, go to the terminal and do "sudo nautilus"
<arcad3> ogh
<n2diy> killall firefox didn't work, how do I find the pid?
<ompaul> orudie, that was bad advice
<arcad3> how can i share my inet connection from an ubuntu server?
<ompaul> ryan_mandelbaum, please never suggest that again thanks
<iRRVi> anyone know why i cant compile my hello world module? gives me errors about unknown processor family and stuff
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, 'good apps' is very subjective to my personal taste :) open source is all about choice! so embrace being able to choose
<orudie> ompaul: how can i edit user permissions then ?
<arcad3> chown
<hitme> hmm is anz1 to help a mythbuntu/ubuntu n00b some ?
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  okay thats why i was wondering on the whole install thing cause i was having issues installing x chat earlier
<ompaul> orudie, chown as arcad3 said
<ryan_mandelbaum> how do i get gnash to work in fiesty ppc
<PriceChild> ryan_mandelbaum: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<orudie> ompaul: huh ?
<Seeker`> hitme: I think the mythtv help channel is #ubuntu-mythtv
<hitme> i am there also
<ompaul> orudie, sudo chown if you have to - never touch the ones outside your own home directory - you will break your system -- man chown https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hitme> but i think i also have fome general problems
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, what kind of issues? :)
<hitme> nor myth specific
<eatatjoes2> i went to xchat website
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles: then clicked the "fedora/linux" and all the rpms are dead links i think?
<arcad3> ipmqsq should make the roting and internet sharing for me...
<Seeker`> !ask | hitme
<ubotu> hitme: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> eatatjoes2, fedora applications are offtopic for here thanks
<hitme> like: resolution jumping back on every reboot, german layout dosn|T stay, dvb-t card problems(saa7134)
<NinjaPlimsoles> ompaul, please crawl back under your rock and dont topicjump.... 2nd time
<hitme> system is ubuntu 8.04 aplha
<bloody`> jack: well removing spash and quiet from grub sped it up to normal speed. now for the freezing? which logs could I check for errors?
<hitme> (i think)
<arcad3> is there any .deb or some soft that.s gonna help me?
<arcad3> to share my interenet connectoin?
<Jack_Sparrow> NinjaPlimsoles, PLease stop that
<Jack_Sparrow> bloody`, dmesg   I think.. but that isnt my area...
<Seeker`> hitme: what version does it say in System-> About Ubuntu
<arcad3> !damn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orudie> ompaul: how can i quit from man chown ?
<iRRVi> anyone know why i cant compile my hello world module? gives me errors about unknown processor family and stuff
<ompaul> orudie, ctrl c
<darkcrab> i have a question, every now and again i will go to close my browser window, and it will log me out of gnome. any ideas?
<Starnestommy> orudie: type q?
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  i keep getting a "XML Parsing Error: syntax error"
<prince_jammys> orudie: Q
<darkcrab> actually its any windows
<iRRVi> orudie: hit q
<Jack_Sparrow> bloody`, dmesg | grep ee          seems close to what might work
<hitme> Ubuntu 8.04
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, dont mind the trolls, they appear every now and again and jump on people for illegitimate reasons :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seeker`> hitme: 8.04 isn't officially supported yet
<arcad3> so ..nobody can help me with 2 line of code...
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, try using sudo apt-get install xchat from a terminal
<pstv> does anyone know how to install beryl?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<gribouille> does the version of openoffice distributed by ubuntu differ from the original ?
<rhineheart_m> mmmm... poor ubotu....doesn't know about damn.. hehehehe... please respect the bot :)
<hitme> well 7.10 i can not install .. only getting out of range while first boot
<pstv> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<arcad3> i want to use iptables to share my interent connection
<arcad3> who can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> rhineheart_m, No one in here will know
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  haha thanks, but i cant even download stuff keep getting "XML Parsing Error: syntax error" when i click any downloads
<orudie> does this look like correct syntax ? sudo chown pmishuk /var/www
<NinjaPlimsoles> eatatjoes2, thats more than likely the site you're downloading from
<bloody`> jack: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58816/
<arcad3> chown username:username /var/www
<pstv> Why is that
<eatatjoes2> NinjaPlimsoles:  okay
<bloody`> jack: no error :\
<cube> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pstv> Jack_Sparrow: why is that?
<Seeker`> hitme: As Hardy is in testing, you wont get support here, because the software isn't stable yet - try #ubuntu+1
<prince_jammys> orudie: that's ok
<Jack_Sparrow> pstv, Please ask complete question
<orudie> tnx all
<ompaul> eatatjoes2, that is not how you install, please click on the menu:  system -> adminstration -> synaptic package manager
<darkcrab> sometimes I get automatically logged out of gnome and I dont know why, can some help?
<pstv> Jack_Sparrow: Why is it that no one in here would not know how to install beryl?
<NinjaPlimsoles> ompaul, tomato, tamato
<Starnestommy> pstv: try compiz-fusion instead
<Jack_Sparrow> pstv, Because it is no longer supported.. read the link
<bloody`> jack: any ideas?
<pstv> Starnestommy: I already have compiz fusion i also need beryl
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> sometimes I get automatically logged out of gnome and I dont know why, can some help?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloody`, Did grep for ee show anythin..
<bloody`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58816/
<darkcrab> lol no you dont pstv
<pstv> Jack_Sparrow: ok I understand now
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> sometimes I get automatically logged out of gnome and I dont know why, can some help?
<rhineheart_m> I just want to hear comments about nagios in ubuntu server.. Can the people here recommend it for a production server?
<prince_jammys> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pstv> darkcrab: I believe I have comiz fusion..I installed it form synaptic..and was able to do some effects
<prince_jammys> darkcrab: when does this happen? randomly?
<darkcrab> well it "seems" every so often when I go to close a window
<eatatjoes2> hey i'm new to ubuntu can someone walk me through how to install .rpm's?
<darkcrab> but not "often" no.
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: is there no deb package for what you want?
<Jack_Sparrow> eatatjoes2, Bad idea to do that
<Seeker`> darkcrab: I think I got something similar with 7.10 and "show desktop" - it would just randomly put me back to the GDM login - its so intermittent, I never bothered searching for help / bugs
<stev123> ptsv try this link for berylhttp://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.htmlhttp://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  not that i know of, trying to install xchat
<darkcrab> yup, that is what it does Seeker.
<prince_jammys> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<mandrig> Can someone help me with installing ALSA?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: you don't need rpm for that
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: sudo apt-get install xchat
<talonz> anyone else getting a reading error when trying to connect to msn ?
<bluefox83> nope
<talonz> i tried amsn kopete and pidgin and they all arnt connecting :S
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  it gives me an error "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eatatjoes2> E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<talonz> but i can connect through a web messenger eg iloveim
<rhineheart_m> eatatjoes2: I will restart and box and try to do it again...
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: do you have any package managers open? (synaptic, add/remove, or a terminal running aptitude)
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: if you do, close them
<Starnestommy> talonz: is your firewall, router, or ISP blocking msn?
<mandrig> Can someone help me with installing ALSA?
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  not that i know of but im a total noob to ubuntu, just installed it today
<talonz> firewall and router no isp i dont know ill have to give them a call
<D-Unit> i like the default looks and everything of ubuntu but i wanna change the orange colour to another colour like black?...how would i do that? downlaod a human black theme? were is it?
<ompaul> eatatjoes2, log out and back in again - then try it
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: ok, if you don't have any package management apps open, paste the following command
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> eatatjoes2: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mandrig> my /lib/cpp fail sanity check
<karuna_bdc> how come i dont get mucic in any linux games?
<karuna_bdc> or sound
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: and then do sudo apt-get install xchat
<jester7> are there any negatives to using the 64-bit version of gutsy?
<jester7> anything that doesn't work in 64 that does in 32?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: you MAY need to include the "universe" repository, which you do under System->Admin->Software Sources
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  musta had something open
<ompaul> jester7, codecs are easier on 32 - i.e. multimedia stuff
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  was installing updates for ubuntu and that finished and now its getting xchat
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: good. avoid rpm
<jester7> ompaul: is there any real advantage to the 64bit?
<ompaul> jester7, if you are doing big database material
<Wass|> hello
<Wass|> bloody` : are you there ?
<jester7> ompaul: nah, simply getting a new laptop with amd64 processor
<jester7> using it as a standard laptop, nothing special
<Echoside> Hello everyone. I'm having a bit of a problem with my xorg.conf. Every time I logout or reboot the computer the settings get messed up.
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  i downloaded lm_sensors do u know how i can install that it was a tar.bzz
<eatatjoes2> err bz2
<ompaul> jester7, then get it and use the 32bit version on it
<ompaul> !repos | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> eatatjoes2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jester7> ok, that was the plan :)  i just wanted to make sure i wasn't going to miss out on some awesome super cool feature that isn't there in the 32-bit
<Tu13es> i just switched over to xfce and all my fonts look huge. any ideas?  DPI is 96
<Tu13es> which is what it should be
<gb__> hi guys
<prince_jammys> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<Wass|> to use a NS  created with bind9 on ubuntu on a  bougth domain name, I must register that NS on a registrar ?
<gb__> !htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bloody`> !.htaccess
<gb__> anyone working with htaccess files?
<Kumool> is there a way i can set a format to specifically open with something?
<BadSector> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10, and I have a Nvidia Geforce 6100... I have attempted to use the Restricted Driver the ubuntu suggested for me to use, but it seems to crash the system (screen becomes very messed up after a few mins, as to not be able to read anything).... does anyone here know the fix, or can point me in a good direction for a fix, or if i'm just screwed? :)
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: don't download it - it's already in the apt repositories::: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<ompaul> prince_jammys, they have been advised twice about repos and synaptic
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  thanks, sorry for being such a noob
<linuxchild> Hello, why i cant install amule now?  An error occured:             W: Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amule/amule-common_2.1.3-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<Kumool> is there a way i can set a format to specifically open with something?
<linuxchild>   500 Internal Server Error
<prince_jammys> ompaul: ok
<haskel> how i load
<haskel> ip forward module
<haskel> to kernel
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: if you install this way, it's easier to uninstall and update. only install outside of repositories if you absolutely must
<Echoside> Hello everyone. I'm having a bit of a problem with my xorg.conf. Every time I logout or reboot the computer the settings get messed up.
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  okay ill have to read up more on repositories , last question how do u find the stuff that u install?
<mandrig> I'm getting errors when I make and make install
<ompaul> eatatjoes2, it is put in /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin depending on the package and lots of other places also
<bluefox83> Echoside, what are you using to edit the settings?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: you can search for packages with "synaptic" (also with add/remove, but the package list is smaller).  System->Admin->Synaptic.   from a terminal, you can also search using::: apt-cache search mysearchstring (will find packages that contain "mysearchstring")
<prince_jammys> !apt | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> eatatjoes2: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<prince_jammys> !synaptic > eatatjoes2
<mexicanbanana> "I was ready to switch from Windows to Ubuntu, but then it wouldn't let me!": http://www.anontalk.com/topic/601
<mw-home> My laptop has a microphone jack, and I plugged in a microphone, but I can't record from it.  I'm sure I need to mess with alsamixer, but am getting nowhere.
<mexicanbanana> :-(
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2:  get acquainted with all that, it's very easy once you're familiar
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  thanks a lot, still having a problem finding the lm-sensors but im sure its aorund here somewhere
<Praticle> hello, i have steam installed via wine and it works great, when i run a game it opens fine i join a server it downloads all the neccasary  files finishes "sending client info" then closes never to be heard from again (until i try again that is)
 * NinjaPlimsoles waves at eatatjoes2
<darkcrab> well, i couldnt find anything on the ubuntu forums, anyone have any suggestions on the random logouts to the gdm screen?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: for lm-sensors check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<haskel> i'm starting to think ubuntu is the problem itself
<ka2> haskel: what problem?
<darkcrab> yea, seems that way
<haskel> ipmasq
<haskel> shoult share my internet connection
<haskel> its not
<haskel> tryied all
<ka2> haskel: firestarter?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: that seems pretty involved. i don't know what lm-sensors is
<haskel> i have ubuntu server
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  just looking for a program to monitor cpu temp
<haskel> other firewalls? what should i try next?
<bluefox83> mexicanbanana, http://www.anontalk.com/topic/601#reply_1755
<biabia__> I have a pc, it connects to my wireless network with 64bit wep in windows, but not in ubuntu. i followed the command line setup but dhclient wlan0 doesnt set the ip (yes i tried the gui, also with no luck)
<ompaul> !firewalls | haskel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewalls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !firewall | haskel
<ubotu> haskel: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<haskel> dint helped
<|SEF|> Hello, is there a command to check the location of my dvd drive?
<bloody`> firestarter is very nice
<darkcrab> <darkcrab> well, i couldnt find anything on the ubuntu forums, anyone have any suggestions on the random logouts to the gdm screen?
 * bluefox83 stays away from firewall software, the router is more than enough for me :)
<bloody`> its very easy to use
<bluefox83> darkcrab, whats happening?
<darkcrab> every occasionally, I will get logged off back to the login screen.
<Praticle> "Start steam by just typing wine Steam.exe after you changed to the directory you installed Steam."... im a linux noob how exactly do i "change to the driectory"?
<sidelil> Excuse me I was trying to put on a DVD more then one bootable CD, like ubuntu, kubuntu SuperGrubDisk, RescueSystemCD etc., with a GRUB menu. Do you know what should I write on the menu.lst file in order to boot the right one? Thanks
<bluefox83> while you are working, or like..only when you leave the machine idle?
<darkcrab> while I am working.
<darkcrab> already checked the forum, and couldnt find an answer
<|SEF|> Practicle: you type cd nameofdirectory
<|SEF|> Practicle: in the terminal
<darkcrab> like, I will go to close a window and just as I go to close that window bam I am back at the login screen.
<Praticle> |SEF|: oh ok thx
<bluefox83> darkcrab, that's rather odd...just to make sure no one is messing with stuff, change your password and don't tell anyone, then look around, make sure you haven't got the logout thing tied to a key combination
<|SEF|> Practicle: np :)
<BadSector> i'll bb to ask later :)
<darkcrab> Its tied to ctrl alt delete, but I know I am not pushing ctrl alt delete.
<Seeker`> bluefox83: I sometimes get something similar when my mouse goes near the "show desktop" button
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: there's something called "computertemp" :: you can install it with sudo apt-get install computertemp  (by the way, if you ever want to uninstall you do   sudo apt-get remove name_of_package )
<prince_jammys> !info computertemp | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> eatatjoes2: computertemp (source: computertemp): computer temperature monitor applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 452 kB
<haskel> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE + ip forward set to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf ifconfig eth1 192.168.234.1 up does not work
<haskel> other ideas?
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  thanks for all the help
<snypzz> need to play streaming audio and video with ubuntu
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: here are screenshots, etc. but DONT download it from here, use apt. http://computertemp.berlios.de/
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  is there a place u find all these programs names?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: i use a combination of synaptic (where you can search with keywords) and google, to get ideas/reviews/screenshots, etc (google: ubuntu cpu temperature, for example)
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  okay thanks, last "?" (I swear!) is where can i find computertemp
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: it's already at the repositories. all you have to do is:  sudo apt-get install computertemp
<dabbill> I installed the startup manager, but removed it, how can i get the default loading screen back?
<Echoside> bluefox83, Sorry it took so long to respond. I'm just useing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  i installed it just cant find where to open it at
<alfred_> ssh skips a private key i have put in ~/.ssh and the file permissions are 0600. the file isn't listed when i do ssh -v
<alfred_> any ideas why?
<Echoside> bluefox83, The system finds my card and everything just fine. And when i restart X, all the settings work. But I restart and I lose resolution sizes.
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: look around in the menus first, to see if it created an entry.  if it's not there, right click on your desktop panel and see if it appears under "add to panel".  and if it still doesnt show up, do ALT F2 and type "computertemp"
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  hmm tried all 3 of those and nothing
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: right click on panel, the "add to panel" and under "system and hardware" "computer temperature monitor" -- i just did it
<icesword> prince_jammys, hi
<prince_jammys> icesword: hello
<icesword> hmm
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  sorry im still not seeing where u r talkin about
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  nevermind, im retarded
<Praticle> hi, im trying to use... cd ".wine/drive_c/program files/steam/" am i doing something wrong? because it keeps saying the directory doesnt exist
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: which part are you missing?
<ghindo> Praticle:  I think it's not working because there's a space in "program files"
<ghindo> Praticle:  I'm not sure how to bypass that, though
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys:  nevermind i found it, i just clicked on it to add to panel, is there a way for it to be moved under "applications menu"
<iositd> Praticle, there is a space, so add a \ before that, and it is Program Files, watcht he capitals =)
<Praticle> iositd: k ill try that
<ghindo> iositd:  so it'd be ".wine/drive_c\Program Files/steam/?
<iositd> Praticle, it helps using tab completion
<anniku989> I have dual boot of ubuntu/vista on same hdd, how do i view my vista partition on ubuntu?
<iositd> ghindo, no, escape the space so instead of " " you get "\ "
<Praticle> iositd: tab completion?
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: good question, i don't know. i don't normally use gnome, i use kde (kubuntu)
<Starnestommy> ghindo: .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/steam/
<iositd> Praticle, yes.
<iositd> !tab | Praticle
<ubotu> Praticle: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ghindo> Ok, thanks
<Praticle> iosited: i see...\
<|SEF|> anniku989: I'm not sure about the system partition, but if it's just data, and the filesystem is NTFS you can try getting ntfsconfig
<cjae> is there any way to probe usb devices or like a refresh option?
<anniku989> I just want to be able to get my music/pics and such off of it
<anniku989> |SEF| so i should go to package manager and install 'ntfsconfig' ?
<prince_jammys> anniku989: first check if it's already mounted
<anniku989> If by mounted, you mean able to see it on the desktop, then no, it is not
<prince_jammys> anniku989: no, it could be mounted but with no icon on the desktop
<PhilcoBill> A colleague at work told me that there are a small number of linux viruses and that linux needs at least some virus protection.  Is that true?
<anniku989> how do i check this
<josspyker> anniku989: use ntfs 3g
<|SEF|> anniku989: I think you can just go to Applications>Add/Remove Programs if you are on Gutsy
<tbrock> hey guys, what is the keystroke to decrease resolution in X
<|SEF|> anniku989: but you will need to enable community maintained repositories or something
<prince_jammys> anniku989: type ::  mount | grep fuseblk    and see if there's any output
<snypzz> is there a streaming audio video program for ubuntu
<anniku989> prince_jammys one sec
<Starnestommy> PhilcoBill: the number of Linux viruses is currently so small that you can be perfectly safe without an antivirus
<Starnestommy> snypzz: vlc?
<Praticle> iosited: i am now putting cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam but it still says there is no directory, but it finds cd .wine fine :-/
<snypzz> how do I get
<Seeker`> PhilcoBill: I think there are very very few (if any) linux viruses in the wild, and I think they require the user to be particularly silly to do anything
<anniku989> thats not doing anything
<iositd> Praticle, you can use tab to find the directories as well
<Seeker`> PhilcoBill: I would guess that in the region o 99% of linux boxes dont have AV
<prince_jammys> Praticle: browse to the directory and double check the case sensitivity
<cube> i need to know what control panel to install on gutsy server installation i have so i can access it via web browser
<prince_jammys> Praticle: or use tab key to autocomplete, as above
<Starnestommy> snypzz: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Praticle> iosited i tried using the tab thing it changes Program to Program d Dos
<anniku989> prince_jammys how do i tell if it is mounted
<josspyker> cube: you can try webmin
<snypzz> thanks
<prince_jammys> anniku989: did anything appear?
<usse1> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<prince_jammys> anniku989: if so, paste it here
<anniku989> prince_jammys: I didn't get anything
<cube> thankyou joss
<brownie17> hi guys, i would lke to know something. i've heard that windows 64bit is quite difficult to run and driver availability is low, is this the same case for ubuntu? is 64bit ubuntu any more complicated than 32bit?
<anniku989> ::  mount | grep fuseblk right?
<georgy_28> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<prince_jammys> anniku989: yes.  ok try::  grep ntfs /etc/fstab    and if nothing shows up, you can install ntfs-3g
<ghindo> brownie17:  64 bit is more complicated primarily with things like flash - otherwise, I think it's fine
<anniku989> alright
<Praticle> ok i got it, it needed to be cd /home/mackenzie/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
<anniku989> prince_jammys: Do i put the colon's too?
<josspyker> anniku989: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<prince_jammys> anniku989: no
<anniku989> k, one sec
<aceraxon> hey all, running hardy 64bit and suddenly I can't change my screen resolution.  I can open the window for it, but when I click apply, absolutely nothing happens.  Any way to fix this?
<brownie17> ghindo, thanks, i don't reckon flash will be be needed. also i think i'll be running qemu so that's okay
<prince_jammys> anniku989: grep searches for the string "ntfs" in the file /etc/fstab, which is a list of what gets mounted
<gokee2_> I am trying to mount some files through nfs and all I seem to be able to get is "drwx------ 10 1005 users" its not even letting root change that.  If I make a user with uid of 1005 I an look at the files.  I am using (rw,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash) on the server.  I want all users on this computer to be able to read/write to this shhare
<gokee2_> share*
<solexious> hello all, all wmv files i play look blue... any ideas why?
<gokee2_> Anyone know what could be wrong?  I think its somehow not picking on on no_root_squash?
<anniku989> anniku989@anniku989-laptop:~$ grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<anniku989> UUID=61F253FE7B5A14C9 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<prince_jammys> anniku989: that's it -- it's mounted to the folder /media/sda1
<prince_jammys> anniku989: you can browse to that and view the contents
<anniku989> alrighty, sweet
<anniku989> Thanks man
<Pelo> solexious, try opening synaptic and installing all the gstreamer0.10 packages you find , but be warned some wmv formats just don'T play well
 * Pelo iz a lil board 
<D-Unit> will a pentium 4 thats 64-bit capable be faster or just work with 64-bit?
<D-Unit> intel 630 to be precise
<prince_jammys> anniku989: or i should say it *should* be mounted there
<sfears> i know nvidia isn't officially supported: however, it used to work, after playing around with network settings after reboot it seems to give me an error about nvidia0.. i've completely removed & reinstalled all the nvidia packages & still get the same error.  Any ideas anyone?
<Pelo> D-Unit, 64bit ubuntu still has some package issues,  no flash and some drivers missing for nvidia/ati and such , we generaly recommend the 32bit unless you hvae a real use for 64 bit
<ghindo> Does anyone know why I get a "low-graphics mode" message at boot?
<D-Unit> Pelo, well i dont use youtube much if ever and dont encode much either but i do encode more than i use youtube so i c use for 64-bit in that sense but should my 32-bit dial-up modem driver work in it?
<sfears> no idea ghindo
<ghindo> sfears:  how could I find out?
<Pelo> sfears, I would review what you did when you "played around" see what might have messed up your nvidia settings,  I can't realy tell what migth have gone wrong but I know that resintalling a package doesn't reset settings and such
<sfears> what part of boot ghindo
<ghindo> sfears right before the login screen
<sfears> do you know what file i would have to delete to bring the settings back to default Pelo?
<Pelo> D-Unit, I think you should be fine
<Pelo> sfears, not realy,  what is it that is not working ? video ? sound ?
<D-Unit> Pelo, for 64-bit u mean, right?
<Pelo> D-Unit, yeah,  , what is your video card ?
<leo_rockw> greetings #ubuntu
<sfears> ghindo.. when dealing with resolution issues.. sometimes.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can help.. but theres a lot of settings in there and it's easy to leave worse than you started
<D-Unit> Pelo, ati saphire radeon x600 pro
<solexious> [Q] How can i change the default player for wmv files?
<ghindo> Thanks sfears
<mandrig> can someone help me with some errors I'm encountering while installing alsa
<Pelo> D-Unit,  that is where you might have issues,  I am not sure there are ati video drivers for the 64 bit version,
<sfears> Pelo, when i enable restriced drivers & reboot.. i lose the gui logon screen.. if i command startx.. i get an error about not finding /etc/nvidia0 or something & screens found with no useable configuration
<Nuxis> What is the programm to ad programms to the menu
<arcticpenguin380> y cant i see my 8 gigs of ram?
<arrow> Will someone please recommend a good game for me?
<soundray> Nuxis: alacarte
<sfears> arrow.. frets on fire
<Nuxis> tnx soundray
<D-Unit> Pelo, well in like 4 months i was planning to buy a 8800 gt 512 mb so i should be good then?
<leo_rockw> arcticpenguin380: did you install ubuntu 64?
<arrow> sfears, "frets on fire" is the name of the game?
<Pelo> D-Unit, give it a try ,  if video is not an issue ther is always the vesa driver,  which should install by default anyway , if that doesn't work well for you , you'll know quickly enough,  and yuou can reinstall the 32bit one
<leo_rockw> arrow: tremulous
<Tommy> Hello, what is a program that i can use to speak written text? Like i type something and the computer reads it out + this read out can be saved (ie: an mp3 file)?
<arcticpenguin380> 32bit i think
<soundray> Nuxis: accessed via System-Preferences-Main Menu
<leo_rockw> arcticpenguin380: that's y then
<Pelo> D-Unit, consider checkingthis link out  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soundray> Tommy: there's festival
<Pelo> sd
<leo_rockw> arrow: tremulous is an fps/rts game. frets on fire is a guitar hero clone. both are good
<Dangermike> anybody know how to stop firefox from loading swf and of the like? Every browser i have seg faults when trying to load flash...
<solexious> Tommy: fiesta
<cjae> hello how may I access my external esata hdd?
<arrow> thx leo_rockw and sfears
<solexious> Tommy: festival*
<sfears> yup yup
<Dangermike> cjae, is it mounted?
<D-Unit> Pelo, if video works well on live cd then that means ill have no video problems, right?
<Pelo> sfears, I'm not sure but did you say you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? that would be my suggestion
<solexious> [Q] How can i change the default player for wmv files?
<cjae> Dangermike, no
<sfears> yeah
<Pelo> D-Unit, live cd uses vesa driver as far as I know
<leo_rockw> arrow: np
<mandrig> I'm getting errors while installing alsa
<cjae> Dangermike, do I have to edit fstab for it to be?
<sfears> that's the only way i can get back to gui.. is to set to vesa... when i try with nvidia i get the same error
<D-Unit> Pelo, y does it matter which driver i use?
<Dangermike> cjae only if you want it to be persistent
<georgy_28> sfears: try nv
<leo_rockw> mandrig: use a pastebin to show us the errors
<Pelo> D-Unit, I don't realy have any experince with either 64 bit or ati cards,  I'm just spitting back what I've read other say
<Dangermike> cjae it should auto mount but if it didnt open terminal and type in  dmesg  get the name of the device then if you dont have a mount point create a directory under /media and then mount the dev like  sudo mount /dev/xxx /media/whatever
<sfears> tried that too.. nv works but it doesn't enable extra effects
<soundray> solexious: right-click - Properties - Open With
<D-Unit> Pelo, k, well thx for answering some stuff
<Pelo> D-Unit, depends how much you want out of your video card,  vesa is just a fallback driver, it won'T allow you to use 3d stuff and effect as far as I know
<sfears> is there some kinda of nvidia.d file i can delete to start it from scratch?
<Dangermike> sfears, look in synaptic you should have them installed there
<mandrig> leo_rock, http://pastebin.com/m3fda5c80
<Tommy> thanks
 * Pelo sucks , he's got a lame computer and can't answer any questions about snazzy hardware
<sfears> they're installed.. they're just not working correctally
<Dangermike> sfears right click-> remove completely
<solexious> soundray: it doesnt seem to keep that option tho...
<sfears> yup.. tried that
<Dangermike> sfears, if you want to find if its anywhere else slocate nvidia
<soundray> solexious: it should -- does it report any errors when you set it?
<anniku989> prince_jammys: Sorry for the delay, but that directory is the partition I have this ubuntu on, not my vista partition
 * Pelo notices soundray has no social life either 
<stormze1> I'm building a firewall with a 300 GB drive.  (All I had)  Should I resize the (automatically) installed partitions to be much smaller in anticipation that the disk checking routing doesn't take forever when it kicks in?
<stormze1> ( or does it even check unused sectors? )
<leo_rockw> mandrig: how where you installing it?
<prince_jammys> anniku989: you have ubuntu installed on an ntfs partition?
<solexious> soundray: its added it to right clicking the fie but its not the default option
<stormze1> OOps.  Wrong channel.  Sorry.
<mandrig> leo, that was the feedback i got from make
<anniku989> i'm 90% sure i formatted it as something else
<Dangermike> anybody know how to stop or disassociate swf files from the OS, specifically the browsers ?
<cjae> Dangermike, ok I did dmesg | grep sata and cannot tell if it is my internal sata drive or external
 * soundray notices that Pelo draws the wrong conclusions
<cube> how do i burn an iso slow, the built in one on ubuntu doesn't let me select a speed
<BadSector> Does anyone have any help or direction for me to try and fix my Ubuntu 7.10 + geforce 6100 driver problems?
<Dangermike> cjae, type in mount and see what dev name the internal one is
<cube> is there a good app for  burning an iso?
<Dangermike> cube, k3b
<phoenix5002> I want to upgrade my video driver, but due to problems in the past I want to make sure I can get back to where I am now, so how would I do that?  Could I just reconfigure Xserver to get my current video driver back?
<Pelo> cube, try using gnomebaker
<anniku989> actually, that might be my swap space
<cube> thankyou both
<prince_jammys> anniku989: can you do :  sudo fdisk -l     and see which devices are marked NTFS?
<Pelo> BadSector, what is the nature of the problem ?
<anniku989> either way, its not the vista oen
<anniku989> k
<Dangermike> BadSector, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leo_rockw> mandrig: i've compiled alsa many times and i've never seen anything like that... i'm not sure what could be the problem
<phoenix5002> how can I get Ubuntu to install the same video driver that it gave me when I first installed Ubuntu?
<soundray> solexious: I can't reproduce your problem -- after going through Properties-Open With, I get the selected app as default
<anniku989> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<anniku989> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<anniku989> Disk identifier: 0x4a414a40
<anniku989>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<anniku989> /dev/sda1   *           1        8797    70656116    7  HPFS/NTFS
<anniku989> /dev/sda2            8928        9717     6345675   83  Linux
<FloodBot2> anniku989: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjae> Dangermike, ok I did that but they are both seagate hdd's, how else do you mean to tell?
<soundray> solexious: are all your settings directories owned by you?
<solexious> soundray: dam, thank you for trying
<BadSector> Pelo: I installed the "suggested" restricted driver, and it runs for a few mins, but then the screen completely messes up so as that i cannot read anything on it... i have been trying that binarydriverhowto as well.. (well, i guess i will try more, if that is the only fix)
<prince_jammys> anniku989: ok in a terminal can you do:    cd /media/sda1
<Dangermike> the internal *should* be sda the external should be sdb etc
<solexious> i belive so, only me and root
<anniku989> whats with the floodbot?
<anniku989> yup
<phoenix5002> how can I get Ubuntu to install the same video driver that it gave me when I first installed Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> anniku989: you can't paste a bunch of lines
<Pelo> BadSector, you can always revert to the vesa driver if you need to with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   from the recovery mode
<Dangermike> BadSector, i used envy when installing my nvidia drivers and i have not had any issues although its not supported by ubuntu at all
<leo_rockw> anniku989: you need to use a pastebin for more than a couple of lines
<Dangermike> !envy | badsector
<ubotu> badsector: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<cjae> Dangermike, open dialogue window?
<soundray> solexious: occasionally, config directories in your home become owned by root (side effect from invoking root shells in a bad way)
<anniku989> oh, sorry
<georgy_28> phoenix5002, : make a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<anniku989> I get nothing from that command
<sidelil> Excuse me I was trying to put on a DVD more then one bootable CD, like ubuntu, kubuntu SuperGrubDisk, RescueSystemCD etc., with a GRUB menu. Do you know what should I write on the menu.lst file in order to boot the right one? Thanks
<prince_jammys> anniku989: do :   ls
<Dangermike> cjae, when you type in mount the dev that has a mount point of / is your internal
<BadSector> thx Dangermike! I'll give that a shot
<aanabasis> /j ubuntu+1
<kevcox> Can anyone recommend the best GNU application that I can monitor my system logs?
<NW2190> hey, how can I fix my JACK server if it keeps saying "hw0: is already in use"?
<prince_jammys> anniku989: the cd command just changes directory, so it's ok if you get nothing
<soundray> solexious: 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME' should fix it (be careful not to mistype -- best substitute the real values for the variables)
<leo_rockw> !best | kevcox
<ubotu> kevcox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<NW2190> What/Where is the "hw:0" playback device in ubuntu?
<mandrig> Hey guys, I'm getting an error when I make alsa-lib, http://pastebin.com/m3fda5c80
<anniku989> prince_jammys oh, ok
<cjae> Dangermike, no it is only /home but is no where near the same syntax as what  I get from dmesg
<zdux00tv> hi I'm trying to create a bootable USB drive, I'm having trouble. I use dd to copy an image onto a UDB disk, the command was dd if=disk.img of=/dev/sdb1  Should I have used /dev/sdb instead?
<anniku989> prince_jammys: now what
<new_ubu_user> anyone wanna help me get my dual monitors working? :>
<prince_jammys> anniku989: ls   lists the contents. is anything there?
<soundray> kevcox: IMO, tail -f in a terminal is best
<anniku989> prince_jammys: Just type ls in terminal? I don't get anything
<phoenix5002> georgy_28 look at PM
<prince_jammys> anniku989: ok now type:  cd  and hit enter, and then:  sudo mount /media/sda1
<lachlan> how do i update my version of wine to 0.9.54? i heard that that version is in the ubuntu reps
<arrow> so I just installed tremulous on my computer and its all blurry, I noticed it did that with starcraft also, but I thought that that was because of wine
<anniku989> k
<kevcox> Thank you
<Dangermike> cjae, yeah mount just shows you current mounted devices if you have ubuntu installed on your internal then it will say something like /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<soundray> zdux00tv: no, the command looks all right. Were you following a guide?
<mandrig> Can anyone help me with an error I'm getting when I 'make
<mandrig> ' alsa-lib, http://pastebin.com/m3fda5c80
<new_ubu_user> I just installed Hardy with hopes that it would be cake to get dual monitors and Active directory auth working..can anyone assist?
<Dangermike> cjae, if you see sda on your internal and you only have 1 other sata device it should be sdb just mount the device, along with its partition number, to a mount point in /media
<soundray> new_ubu_user: try in #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<anniku989> prince_jammys: can you plz join channel #anniku989help real quick?
<zdux00tv> soundray: yes I'm getting an error PXE... which is a network card issue? So I think my usb device isn't getting detected
<ThreeFingerPete> new_ubu_user: dual monitor should be easy enough
<new_ubu_user> you'd think so :0
<new_ubu_user> i got cloned display on both monitors
<stormze1> hmm.  couldn't get my question answered at ##linux.  Anyone know if the mandatory checkdisk routine checks unused sectors?
<new_ubu_user> this happens with my install of gutsy as well
<cjae> Dangermike, no because everything is sdX and I have more than one internel drive
<soundray> zdux00tv: yes, it's either not even trying to boot from USB (which you should fix via BIOS setup), or there is no suitable boot sector. Some hardware won't boot off USB at all.
<Dangermike> cjae, they follow logically as in sda sdb sdc etc look at the last device and your external will be the next lettering
<new_ubu_user> i am on a dell optiplex gx620
<new_ubu_user> ati
<soundray> zdux00tv: did you partition and format the USB device before you used the dd?
<tokyoahead> hi guys.... how do I terminate a died wine-application?
<Dangermike> tokyoahead,  wineserver -k
<cjae> Dangermike, I am getting  away from the point here, I cannot distinguish the name from dmesg to create a dir in /media
<zdux00tv> soundray: the bios lists USB HDD as  first to boot. So maybe it's the image? I didn't format the USB, just using dd so I thought it was unnecessary
<soundray> Dangermike: won't that kill all the running wine programs ( tokyoahead)
<Dangermike> cjae, give me a sec let me find my external sata i will have to look at it
<scoundrel> hi, guys
<zdux00tv> soundray: In gparted, it lists the card as fat and bootable
<blake__> hi. i'm on ubuntu. my desktop just froze. i have an unsaved text document that i CANNOT lose. what can i do?
<blake__> please, i need help urgently... :-(
<scoundrel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/199708 - any ideas?
<hilikus`> anyone good with ssh? :)
<soundray> zdux00tv: did you dd *from* a fat filesystem as well?
<Starnestommy> blake__: find out what process is causing the lockup and end it
<blake__> how?
<soundray> hilikus`: just ask the question
<Starnestommy> blake__: run 'top' in the terminal
<leo_rockw> blake__: and then killall processname
<blake__> how? the desktop is frozen
<blake__> how could i get terminal
<leo_rockw> blake__: ctrl + alt + F1
<tokyoahead> Dangermike: thanks
<hilikus`> i made a .ppk with puttygen and how do i get that to the authorized_key id_rsa.pub and id_rsa files so it works
<blake__> and that wont close my desktop leo_rockw?
<leo_rockw> blake__: and ctrl+alt+F7 to go back to X
<blake__> i have a text document i cant lose
<rbil> how is that going to save an unsaved document in his editor?
<leo_rockw> blake__: nope, it won't close your desktop
<amenado> blake__-> do you have another pc you ssh in to your box?
<rbil> methinks  he's lost that document and there is no way to recover
<Starnestommy> blake__: it won't.  It'll just switch control of the screen to a virtual terminal
<blake__> no ssh is not enabled
<leo_rockw> blake__: unless the frozen process is gdm itself
<leo_rockw> blake__: maybe you can find the file in /tmp
<blake__> no, i doubt its gdm
<blake__> i think its vmware
<zdux00tv> soundray: well, this OS is ext, the dd image is fat (at least I think it is)
<Bradley> hi
<soundray> hilikus`: copy the public part to the server and append it with 'cat publickey >>$HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<Bradley> can anyone hlep me?
<hilikus`> do i juts copy the public key puttygen made to authorized_keys?
<blake__> uh oh, ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<blake__> wtf
<Bradley> hello
<WhiteNerd> #unixpod
<Bradley> can anyone offer any assiastance?
<soundray> hilikus`: no, append. Otherwise you will delete whatever is already there.
<hilikus`> ok
<zdux00tv> soundray: gparted lists the usb as fat16, and on it I see various files, so it looks  like it is not corrupted
<WhiteNerd> join #unixpod
<hilikus`> do i need id_rsa.pub and id_rsa ?
<Starnestommy> Bradley: what do you need help with?
<blake__> CTRL ALT F1 does nothing...
<blake__> is all lost?
<Starnestommy> WhiteNerd: /join #unixpod
<Bradley> oh cool
<blake__> i cant lose that text document
<leo_rockw> !ask | Bradley
<ubotu> Bradley: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bradley> i need help with getting Ubuntu installed, duelbot
<soundray> zdux00tv: I think you should have a look at the install page -- it links to instructions for USB HD installations. Private message...
<hilikus`> what _are_ id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<soundray> !install > zdux00tv
<NobleArc> When I try to install Ubuntu on my Dell lappy, the partitioner gives me the following error message: File system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959 expected); size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected).
<blake__> i will do anything to get what is on that text document, pleasE!
<NobleArc> What's up with that?
<rbil> blake__: what editor were u using with that doc?
<zdux00tv> soundray: also gparted reports that it is flagged as bootable
<Bradley> *duelboot
<blake__> gedit, rbil
<blake__> and i think vmware froze
<Bradley> i have tried many times, and it ended up messing up windows
<blake__> but the entire desktop froze as well
<blake__> the clock stopped
<blake__> its stuck at 8:39 pm
<leo_rockw> blake__: does caps lock work?
<phoenix5002> I'm having trouble with some applications not responding to Ubuntu HotKeys
<blake__> how would i know if caps lock works?
<zdux00tv> soundray: I'm using irssi (text based irc) not sure if I have private messages,, I'll go check the offical site and see if I missed a step
<blake__> no, it doesnt
<soundray> zdux00tv: the bootable flag doesn't matter these days -- well, only to DOS MBRs. Which makes me think: did you install grub to the device?
<rbil> blake__: problem is you won't be able to get back into gedit and its contents from another terminal session, be it a fullscreen console or ssh
<blake__> caps lock does not light up
<soundray> !install | zdux00tv
<ubotu> zdux00tv: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sotero> hi
<dabbill> any one here use startupmanager? i cant seem to get any splash screens to work other then the ones for grub
<sotero> have peoples from brasil?
<ryanzec> how do i change file permission recursively from command line?  I have a bunch of folder i want to put into my apache localhost but need to change the permissions so apache can read it
<blake__> rbil, caps lock does not light up
<blake__> however, f lock works, but caps lock does not
<blake__> very strange
<blake__> :(
<Starnestommy> ryanzec: chmod -R mode dir
<rbil> blake__: were u editing an existing saved file or writing one from scratch?
<Dangermike> cjae, this is what you should see with dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58829/
<soundray> zdux00tv: if not, the installation link ^^ will guide you
<blake__> i was editing an existing saved file...
<NW2190> is there a way to boot from an ISO located on your hardrive?
<blake__> but it has an * next to the name
<blake__> i think that means its not saved
<zdux00tv> soundray: the computer currently has gOS installed, and grub is installed
<soundray> ryanzec: use chown/chmod with -R -- read the manpages so you know what you're doing
<Dangermike> NW2190, use vmware else burn it
<zdux00tv> soundray: thanks for your help
<soundray> zdux00tv: you need grub on the USB HD as well
<rbil> blake__: well then on the positive side, you'll only lose what you didn't get an opportunity to save. the one on the hardrive will still be there
<zdux00tv> soundray: ahh,, that might be it
<blake__> no, thats what i need
<NW2190> Dangermike: ok i'll try that
<blake__> what i didnt save, is there nothing i can do?
<zdux00tv> soundray: any way to tell? I can see some files on it
<Dangermike> man im lagging horribly
<blake__> i will be in tons of trouble if i dont get that unsaved info
<rbil> blake__: that only means the changes you made during that editing session haven't been saved. original file is still there
<blake__> :(
<blake__> yes, i know.
<blake__> its still a huge problem
<Bradley> another question what is Ubuntu better on... FAT32 or NTFS
<soundray> zdux00tv: if you didn't consciously put it in the MBR, it won't be there. Use the link ^^
<blake__> rbil, what can i do?
<Dangermike> Bradley, not NTFS rofl
<blake__> is it lost for sure?
<zdux00tv> soundray: I think that's it then thanks
<Bradley> ?
<blake__> caps lock and num lock dont work, but f lock does
<blake__> wtf
<rbil> blake__: well if you can somehow get to a terminal session, which might not be possible if the whole system is locked up, you might be able to do a mem dump and get that stuff
<Dangermike> Bradley,  its best on ext3 or ext2
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: You mean install ubuntu on ?
<cjae> Dangermike, brb company
<ryanzec> thnaks, i actually found the way of doing in with the GUI
<Starnestommy> blake__: I think some editors automatically save to a temporary file of some sort while editing, but I don't know if gedit does
<Bradley> yes
<blake__> jesus
<Bradley> i have windows vista and can it install fine with NTFS on the same harddisk?
<blake__> Starnestommy, can you help me?
<rbil> blake__: try some of the obvious now, like unplugging keyboard and replugging and see whether you can get back the keyboard
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: Don't. Use ext3
<Thingymebob> blake theres agood chance theres an automatic save in the same directory (probably hidden precededwith a .) or with same ame and ending with ~
<Bradley> how, all Windows Vista has is NTFS
<soundray> blake__: no invoking deities please. Didn't follow the whole conversation -- do you know about safe MagicSysRq rebooting?
<Dangermike> anybody know how to fix seg faults with all browsers when flash is loaded (specifically firefox)?
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: You will create a nes partition with a ext3 format. Windows will still be on the ntfs partition
<blake__> im so fucked
<leo_rockw> Bradley: ntfs == poo
<blake__> :9
<blake__> i need to get that document
<blake__> it was a password, i cant lose it
<leo_rockw> blake__: try to keep the channel family friendly
<blake__> sorry
<sotero> vista is bad
<soundray> blake__: don't let your frustration spoil your good manners
<blake__> ok, i am sorry
<blake__> just please if anybody has any ideas
<Bradley> ok, but will Ubuntu's installer take care of this or do i need to?
<blake__> i checked, and ssh is disabled
<rbil> blake__: take a deep breath and don't turn off computer by hardware switch just yet
<leo_rockw> Bradley: you could take care of it, or you can use gparted on the ubuntu live cd
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: The installed will take care of most of it.
<rbil> blake__: possible the os is still running and only X has crashed
<sotero> bradley need swap
<soundray> blake__: which editor were you using?
<Odd-rationale> *intsller
<blake__> gedit
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | Bradley read this..
<ubotu> Bradley read this..: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rbil> soundray: gedit
<dabbill> any one familar with StartUp-Manager? the only startup screen i can get to work is the default one that comes with it
<blake__> i was using gedit soundray
<rbil> soundray: desktop locked up
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: what did you do?
<alanlindsay> hi
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: For starters it is best to use the slider option in the installer.
<blake__> i was using vmware, and it went grey, and then the entire desktop froze
<soundray> rbil, blake__: no way of getting a text console?
<blake__> i dont think so soundray
<blake__> not without ssh, right?
<rbil> soundray: he says no
<Bradley> right, but the least it will take is 48 percent of my harddrive
<soundray> blake__: you've tried Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<Bradley> for the partition
<alanlindsay> could anyone help me with triple booting mac/xp/ubuntu?
<blake__> yes, all of those
<Bradley> which, is way to much
<shadowhywind> hay all quick question, When i am in a text edior, and hit tab it leaves a small little comma looking thing, How do i remove that?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process kondemand/0? It has a high priority.
<leo_rockw> blake__: ctrl alt esc? (is that the correct combo for kill in gnome?)
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: Try booting into windows and defragging before partitioning. And BACKUP!
<soundray> blake__: can you still do a VM snapshot?
<rbil> leo_rockw: no it is not, anyway keyboard locked up
<blake__> somebody told me to unplug my kbd and now it wont work
<Bradley> ok, thanks
<blake__> no, its not vmware thats frozen, its the host machine for vmware
<blake__> well i think vmware is what did it
<leo_rockw> rbil: oh, right...
<Starnestommy> it sounds like the cpu or bios is hanging up
<Bradley> one more thing, is there any faster Defragger than Vista's cause that thing is SLOW
<Starnestommy> if not just the os
<blake__> does anybody know if gedit saves everything as i type?
<blake__> or not/
<joshritger> how do i change settings with compiz (I enabled extra effects under the appearance menu) and how do I choose a compiz theme?
<Dangermike> How does one stop seg faults, specifically in firefox, when going to a website that has some sort of flash embedded?
<Odd-rationale> blake__: not
<blake__> :(
<blake__> their must be something i can do...
<Dangermike> joshritger, ccsm
<rbil> blake__: as I said, might get to it looking at what's cached in ram, but you'll need to get to a terminal to do so
<blake__> i dont think i can get a terminal
<leo_rockw> Bradley: linux doesn't need defraggers, so i doubt anyone knows about ntfs defraggers here
<blake__> caps lock does not light up, nor does num lock, just F lock
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat der Prozess kondemand/0? Er hat eine hohe Priorität.
<Odd-rationale> Bradley: This is not really the place to be asking about windows stuff. I for one have no idea...
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat der Prozess kondemand/0? Er hat eine hohe Priorität.
<blake__> so much for linux stability
<Thingymebob> blake - have you tried plain alt+f2 to see if  you can get a run application dialog
<Bradley> ok thanks
<Dangermike> !ccsm | joshritger
<ubotu> joshritger: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dabbill> when i try to change usplash themes to any thing other then the default in startup-manager all i get is a black screen on shutdown and startup.
<soundray> bullgard4: English please, and patience please
<blake__> no, but i tried ctrl alt f1
<blake__> and now my keybd wont work at all
<Bradley> leo_rockw : why doesnt it need defraggers
<blake__> cuz it is USB
<rbil> blake__: something is really wrong because Ubuntu DOES NOT normally lock up like this.
<Odd-rationale> !defrag | Bradley
<ubotu> Bradley: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<soundray> bullgard4: I believe it scales your CPU frequency
<leo_rockw> Bradley: read this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/defragment/index.php?lang=
<blake__> well what can i do?]
<corny> \leave
<blake__> this is horrible
<blake__> :[
<Bradley> oh, cool
<soundray> blake__: what OS is the host?
<Bradley> thanks
<joshritger> Dangermike: Thanks, I was just about to ask what ccsm was
<blake__> the host OS is ubuntu, the guest is XP
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: maybe you should actually dual boot, instead of vmware?
<blake__> no, ubuntu is the host os
<blake__> i was using vmware in ubuntu, and thats what froze i think
<sfears> does anyone know what the default attributes are supposed to be for the /dev/nvidia0 file?
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: so what happens when you power down and restart?
<IndyGunFreak> sorry i've not followed this.
<blake__> i dont know, i cant try
<blake__> cuz i will lose my text document
<blake__> :[
<rbil> problem is that blake__ 's X has locked up for some reason. possibly something with VMWare or video drivers
<soundray> blake__: do you still see it on screen?
<Gary_inNYC> blake can you ctrl+alt+backspace and relog in?
<IndyGunFreak> oh, well, you're probably hosed there, how important is this document?
<Gary_inNYC> oh nvm you got a doc open
<blake__> i see vmware on screen, but it went grey, just before the system locked up
<rbil> Gary_inNYC: that would kill gedit if he could do that
<tokyoahead> guys I have a SB audigy ZS but I wont hear ANY sound from it... any idea?
<soundray> blake__: what about your important document?
<blake__> its in the tray
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: is this text file in vmware, or on the host OS?
<blake__> oh, on the host OS
<blake__> sorry
<blake__> :]
<dabbill> when i try to change usplash themes to any thing other then the default in startup-manager all i get is a black screen on shutdown and startup.
<rbil> IndyGunFreak: it's in gedit, so what do u think?
<blake__> he may not have heard that XP was the guest os
<blake__> heh
<IndyGunFreak> rbil: well, if i needed a smartass answer, i'd have asked, i said a second ago i hadn't followed all of this.
<alanlindsay> apple tripleboot anyone?
<blake__> i cant believe it, this was such horrible timing
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: well, this is probably gonna be a lesson in why you should make incremental savefs
<blake__> i really need help
<IndyGunFreak> *saves
<rbil> IndyGunFreak: didn't see what u said a second ago, as you didn't see what he'd said a few seconds prior to that I guess :-)
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: lol, don't be so sensitive, it was an honest enquiry about your opinion :)
<blake__> i have the password for a steam account in that text doc, if i lose it i lost close to $200 worth of games
<blake__> :[
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol, trust me, i'm not the sensitive type, but i certainly need someone making smartass remarks to me, i listen tot hat crap all day
<blake__> does gedit auto save every once in a while?
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: geez man, don't you keep backups?
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: pretty unlikely
<blake__> should i leave the machine running? hope it auto saves?
<rbil> blake__: no
<blake__> i had just typed the password in
<blake__> and then the machine crashed
<rbil> blake__: it won't autosave, but it might give a little time recover enuf to get to a terminal
<ryanzec> I am trying to delete eclipse project files but i can't see them, are they hidden?  if so how do i see hidden files?
<IndyGunFreak> so how are you here now?
<blake__> i would have to reboot for a terminal
<blake__> :[
<rbil> blake__: it will still be sitting in your RAM
<blake__> after i reboot?
<rbil> blake__: then it'll be outta RAM
<rbil> you cannot reboot
<blake__> well i dont think i can get terminal otherwise
<blake__> tbh
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: well, hopefully you learned your lesson
<blake__> yeah, linux is no more stable than windows
<arrow> I just installed tremulous and when I play it I get a really blurry screen, but everything else is fine, any help?
<rbil> hey people, if he doesn't have sshd running, any possibility of telnet giving him access. I doubt it, but maybe?
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: well, you've clearly not learned the intended lesson.. as thats horse crap
<leo_rockw> blake__: that's not the lesson
<blake__> this is just a default install of ubuntu rbil
<Dangermike> dabbill, i used a program to manage my boot splash screens it went black on me because the file was no longer in the correct directory i used this program although its not supported by ubuntu http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QGRUBEditor?content=60391
<rbil> blake__: i'm asking because I never use telenet and don't know if it's availabel and accessable via default install
<sfears> is anyone in here using nvidia drivers?
<blake__> no
<blake__> i just tried
<rbil> telnet
<Starnestommy> sfears: I am
<leo_rockw> arrow: can you show us a snapshot?
<david_> im using n vidia drivers
<david_> sfears
<IndyGunFreak> sfears: probably a lot of people are
<blake__> if i lose that document i am so screwed
<sfears> will you "ls -l /dev/nvidia0" and let me know what the output is?
<Gary_inNYC> speaking of games, anyone here play warsow and can tell me how to install from the 0.42 "unified" zip?
<mandrig> ls
<blake__> $200 out the window, because of an unstable OS
<mandrig> oops
<blake__> :[
<mandrig> wrong window, lol
<leo_rockw> blake__: yeah, you shoulda bought vista for that money... oh, wait, no... it's more expensive
<Starnestommy> sfears: crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 0 2008-02-15 16:13 /dev/nvidia0
<rbil> blake__: I don't know wht to say at this point. I always have sshd setup for just such cases
<sfears> yeah.. that's what mine is too.. damn
<blake__> i will have to run sshd from now on now as well
<blake__> even if just behind an NAT
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: an *unstable OS* has nothing to do with it, the problem is pounding on the keyboard complaining right now
<arrow> leo_rockw: it won't let me use printscreen, is there another way?
<mandrig> where is the trash dir in ubuntu?
<blake__> well i just lost $200
<blake__> because of ubuntu
<mandrig> like what folder is it in?
<Starnestommy> blake__: do you think you can remember the password?
<sfears> i'm getting an I/O error with that file when i enable nvidia drivers.. any have any idea what that could be?
<Starnestommy> mandrig: ~/.Trash
<blake__> no, it was random numbers and letters
<soundray> blake__: try Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen-R -- this should take the keyboard away from X. Then you can switch to a console.
<blake__> so i wont remember it
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: no, its not because of ubuntu, how many times do you have to be told that?.. you failed to make a proper backup
<leo_rockw> arrow: why not? are you in full screen? try alt+enter
<ggbs> hello
<dabbill> Dangermike, does that change the grub screen? or the ubuntu loading screen?
<rbil> blake__: you'll have to contact whomever sold u the password, explain the prob and try to get them to help you with a reissue
<ggbs> is compiz on the Ubuntu 7.10 CD?
<blake__> its steam
<blake__> they wont do anything unless you have the original credit card
<leo_rockw> ggbs: compiz comes with ubuntu 7.10 yes
<blake__> which i dont anymore
<arrow> leo_rockw, when I pushed alt+enter it went away
<IndyGunFreak> ggbs: desktop effects is, but you can install compiz settings pretty easily
<ggbs> what is the minimum video card req
<IndyGunFreak> ggbs: are you using Nvidia or ATI?
<leo_rockw> arrow: it should switch to a window... how weird
<ggbs> i have both actually
<arrow> leo_rockw: I meant the blurryness
<ggbs> 2 systems
<blake__> unfucking believeable, i just rebooted, maybe its still in their
<lwizardl> hi
<leo_rockw> arrow: oh, kewl, haha
<blake__> otherwise im done
<arrow> lol
<blake__> :[[[[[
<IndyGunFreak> well, which one are you wanting to run compiz w/?  nvidia will probably be easier.
<leo_rockw> blake__: stop swearing. that's your 2nd warning
<ggbs> both :)
<lwizardl> anyone using a dell dimension 2400 ?
<soundray> blake__: why didn't you listen to my advice?
<ggbs> me and my bros
<RoAkSoAx> no se todavia
<rbil> blake__: well, sorry that you couldn't get more help here. When your system screws up like this, unless you've pre-planned some backup measures, I guess you just learned an expensive lesson.
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: you're still blaming he OS i see?
<arrow> leo_rockw, I think I'll just play it in a window, I'm lazy like that
<ggdb> what is the minimum 128mb?
<arrow> thx for help leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> arrow: if that works for you, then fine lol
<ggdb> or 64mb?
<leo_rockw> arrow: my pleasure
<ggdb> 32mb
<IndyGunFreak> ggdb: for the OS, or for the video card?
<ggbs> to run compiz (video card)
<IndyGunFreak> ggbs: not 100% sure, i would imagine at least 64
<IndyGunFreak> probably 128 would be ideal
<Gary_inNYC> anyone here play warsow?  i want to install from the "unified" zip file, but all I see are windows binaries
<mandrig> how do you delete files in term?
<soundray> mandrig: with rm
<mandrig> thanks
<soundray> !cli > mandrig, please read the private message from ubotu
<ready> this script migth be interesting for ppl using yakuake or konsole with tabs: https://dev.sitea.cc/Pub/scripts/tab
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: any luck?
<leo_rockw> ready: what does it do? i use yakuake all the time
<ready> you can config it to open eg 5 tabs with different titles executing different commands
<blake__> nope
<blake__> it has the old password
<blake__> this is so horrible
<blake__> i am done with ubuntu, windows actually never did this to me
<leo_rockw> blake__: ok bye
<ready> i hate it after every reboot open all the tabs and change the paths for my environment
<blake__> it may have gotten spyware, but thats because people actually wrote spyware for it because more than 0.00001% of the world used it
<leo_rockw> ready: i'll save it and take a look at it. thank you
<tokyoahead> guys does anyone else have problems getting rhythmbox to shuffle songs in a playlist?
<soundray> blake__: blame whoever you want to, but do stay on topic
<blake__> goodbye ubuntu, may you die a slow and painful death
<soundray> blake__: and do get in touch with the steam people, they must be flexible in a situation like that
<leo_rockw> let's not feed the troll, shall we?
<blake__> not when the account didn't belong to you
<DOOM_NX> how do i install edubuntu on a kubuntu installation? sudo apt-get install edubuntu-dekstop ?
<blake__> they're not flexible
<crf> hi
<PriceChild> !offtopic | blake__
<ubotu> blake__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> blake__: drop it, please. No one here is happy what happened, but there's nothing they can do
<blake__> ubuntu is nothing more than a con
<leo_rockw> DOOM_NX: if you want gnome, if you want kde it's edubuntu-desktop-kde
<IndyGunFreak> blake__: once again, you complain about the OS, when your failure to keep a current backup, is the main issue.
<soundray> blake__: so, ask the person who the account belongs to to get in touch
<IndyGunFreak> well that was fun..lol
<Bradley> blake__: that sucks man... i feel you Ubuntu, wipped out one of my kernel files on my laptop... im trying to get it working now
<DOOM_NX> aaaawww
<YouKnowM1> I am having trouble making Evolution notify me of new mail, I get static. Help?
<DOOM_NX> if i have Kubuntu and choose edubuntu-desktop-kde, it downloads less?
<ready> np leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> DOOM_NX: i would believe so, since you already have the qt libraries and not the gtk ones
<DOOM_NX> i'm stupid
<tokyoahead> guys does anyone else have problems getting rhythmbox to shuffle songs in a playlist?
<DOOM_NX> stupid
<chetnick> hi, which program are you using for burning cd, dvd, image ?
<DOOM_NX> stupid
<sfears> FIXED!.. i was getting I/O errors with the /dev/nvidia0 file.. couldn't boot unless i reconfigured xserver using vesa drivers.. i deleted the /dev/nvidia0 file & rebooted after enabling restriced drivers.. it recreated the file & now works fine.
<[sigh]> how do I get ubuntu or X11 or whatever's in charge to never again use 24-bit depth? my display doesn't support it =/
<leo_rockw> chetnick: i'm on kde, i use k3b. i heard brasero is good for gnome
<Gary_inNYC> can someone here help me install Warsow 0.42 in gutsy?  after flipping through screenies, i really wanna try out the game
<IndyGunFreak> chetnick: use gnomebaker for Gnome... its good.
<YouKnowM1> chetnick: I'm on Gnome and I use Gnomebaker
<leo_rockw> [sigh]: you would have to edit xorg.conf
<chetnick> thanks everybody :)
<[sigh]> tried that, but it resets when I try to change the resolution
<YouKnowM1> I am having trouble making Evolution notify me of new mail, I get static noise. Help?
<kexp903> I need help with wireless can anyone help
<soundray> [sigh]: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -- you can permanently disable 24bit through there
<Bradley> ok, i am installing linux on another computer now, and it will take no lower than 48% of its drive
<Bradley> why is this?
<Stwange> does 64 bit ubuntu have *any* advantages?
<DOOM_NX> while it was downloading edubuntu-desktop i pressed Ctrl+C so it stopped. have i done anything wrong?
<leo_rockw> Stwange: if you have 4gb or more of ram, then yes
<sfears> 48% of the selected partition Bradley?
<soundray> Stwange: faster memory I/O, access > 3GB
<[sigh]> I tried dpkg-reconfigure, and it didn't use 24-bit anymore, but I couldn't change the resolution either
<Bradley> yep sfears
<kexp903> My computer is right next to the wireless hotspot but it's at 70%
<YouKnowM1> Stwange: For me video editing was much faster, thats just me though
<kexp903> what should I do, is there a better wireless  manager out there?
<sfears> sounds like you picked a small partition
<[sigh]> whenever I tried to change it, the config would just quit with no message and no results
<Stwange> ok, I'm not going to be video editing, I have 1GB of ram, and all it has done is cause me firefox issues. I might reinstall with 32bit
<Bradley> no i didnt have any it the partition manager sfears
<leo_rockw> Stwange: that's probably a good idea
<tokyoahead> guys does anyone else have problems getting rhythmbox to shuffle songs in a playlist?
<soundray> Stwange: you might, although I personally don't have any trouble with 32bit programs in 64bit Ubuntu anymore since gutsy came out
<YouKnowM1> kexp903: If you want true readings on signal strength then bust out a terminal and do "iwconfig" without the quotes
<sfears> sounds like it's telling you it's going to take 500megs of a 1gig drive to install
<leo_rockw> DOOM_NX: if you stopped it the installation never finished and you will have to end it properly
<Stwange> soundray, I upgraded to gutsy from 7.07 (ie. not a clean reinstall) and it just gave me a whole load of nightmares with firefox and vmware
<sfears> either get a bigger hard drive or format a bigger partition
<DOOM_NX> leo_rockw, i want to cancel it
<Bradley> no the drive is 500 gvs sfears
<leo_rockw> DOOM_NX: ctrl+c didn't work?
<kexp903> -youknowM1 the signal is weaker now I think it is getting weaker by the seconds
<Bradley> would it just be a glitch or should i restart?
<orudie> can anyone recommend whoi i should register a domain name with ?
<Exodus> [sigh], your X server configuration file is in: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; inside the xorg.conf file is the configuration of your monitor and video card, I can send you a sample xorg.conf with so you can see how to set up a 16bit depth, 1024x768 800x600 alternative set up if you like.
<sfears> that doesn't mean the partition is that big.. you may be tring to install onto a 1gig partition
<soundray> Stwange: I definitely won't stop you from re-installing :)
<Bradley> ok ill check that out but i never partitioned the drive sfears
<kexp903_> youknowM1: the signal is weaker now I think it is getting weaker by the seconds
<Stwange> orudie, 1and1 are cheap if you are just registering
<[sigh]> I've editted xorg.conf already, including setting DefaultDepth, and if I change the resolution (from the gui at least), it tries to use 24-bit again
<sfears> partitioning is the first part of the install
<soundray> kexp903: is it a Ralink Technology chipset?
<YouKnowM1> kexp903: idk, then it might be your hardware. A driver issue or controller problem wouldn't cause that.
<sfears> you have to format something before anything will install
<[sigh]> it shows up correctly for now, but it goes back to 24-bit when I change the resolution
<kexp903> YouKnowM1: broadcom
<Bradley> well it never did the partition, its just asking me to partition
<Exodus> [sigh], in the xorg.conf, you have to make it so only 16bit exists, and 24bit is non existant
<sfears> how many partitions are listed?
<Exodus> I'll pastebin the screen section, where the resolution and depth is held, for a 16bit configuration.
<Bradley> sfears: well im using the first option the automatic one
<YouKnowM1> kexp903, Sorry I really don't know how to help you. Except make sure your antennas are straight up and your aren't blocking any of them. Or you don't have a microwave running, halogen lamps ect. ect.
<sfears> is there anything on that drive that your trying to save?? or is it brand new?
<Exodus> [sigh], don pay attention to the identifier and such, do pay attention to the default depth and modes: http://pastebin.com/m2514738f
<Bradley> sfears: well, it has windows on it but thats all
<sfears> that's your problem
<Exodus> [sigh], See how there's only a 16bit depth configured, that's what you should have.
<sfears> it's saving windows.. which is more than likly using most of the space
<Bradley> sfears: well i have used 100 gb out of the 500 gb harddrive
<sfears> it's trying to install on the little bit of space not being used by windows.. you either need to reallocate the windows partition to make some room for linux or erase the entire drive & repartition from there
<Bradley> sfears: okay i think iget it, because windows is spread out on the drive
<[sigh]> mine says "Defaultdepth 16", "Depth 16", and modes ranging from 800x600 to 1280x800@60
<Exodus> [sigh], and no 24bit right?
<sfears> i could be wrong.. because i'm not looking at what your working with
<[sigh]> correct, I edited that out weeks ago
<Exodus> [sigh], so when does it go 24bit then? when you do what exactly?
<Bradley> sfears: ill make the partition in windows, then come back and see what happens
<sfears> nah.. that's not how to do it
<Bradley> sfears: what should i do?
<deadlyallance613> what are the guidelines for partition sizes
<sfears> when you use the linux installer.. it will bring you to a partition manager.. you have to either erase everything & use the automatic.. or use the manual and possibly move some things around
<[sigh]> if I change the resolution, to say 1024x768 in system->administration->screens and graphics, the display shows up all wrong
<Exodus> deadlyallance613, no guidelines really, just a bunch of suggestions, like, /home on a different partition is always good.
<Bradley> sfears: i have there is only one partition, but when i do automatic it want to take soo much space
<Exodus> deadlyallance613, / should have at least 5gb so you can install stuff.
<mouseboyx> What are the tv capture cards that someone knows for a fact work with ubuntu or linux mce?
<sfears> use the manual.. it should give you an option to resize the windows partition
<IndyGunFreak> mouseboyx: I use a pVR150... it works well, but the remote doesn't work, so i change channels w/ a terminal script
<sfears> manual instead of automatic
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | mouseboyx
<ubotu> mouseboyx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bradley> sfears: ok
<Exodus> [sigh], change it from System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<mohadib> even mens
<Bradley> i wil
<soundray> mouseboyx: Hauppauge works closely with free software developers -- most of their cards work
<deadlyallance613> exodus i have about 68 gig and ive herd i should have 2x ram for swap and primery should be ext2 and extended should be ext3 right?
<IndyGunFreak> yup, Hauppage is good.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<st1650> How would I do a recursive bash script to chmod -R 1777 a folder ?
<Exodus> deadlyallance613, well, that depends, a swap partition is always needed, but how linux works, it will only use the swap when you're out of ram, or some programs use it, like the hibernating function
<sfears> i have no idea st1650
<Bradley> sfears: wow Ubuntu is installin fast... 48 percent already
<soundray> st1650: why? -R already tells it to recurse
<Bradley> !!!
<ka2> deadlyallance613: primary should be ext3
<Exodus> deadlyallance613, so, if you like to be able to "hibernate", keep your swap at least the size of your RAM
<sfears> sounds like you have a pretty fast computer Bradley
<kalani> test
<st1650> soundray: I mean, like  1: chmod -R 777 /foo/bar  then GOTO1
<[sigh]> hmm, that's working this time... last time I tried changing it in preferences it had no effect
<soundray> kalani: that hasn't worked
<kalani> <- Sorry, Newb
<Bradley> sfears: not that fast, but damn, faster than windows vista... that rebooted once when installin
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: i doubt its 48% COMPLETE all ready, i think it installs the kernel, then installs all the software.
<soundray> kalani: nope, can't read you at all
<Bradley> sfears: lol
<kalani> how do i fix that?
<soundray> st1650: what are you trying to achieve?
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: maybe, i started a bit agot, but it say Installing System and the Copying Files
<soundray> kalani: you're coming through faintly. Strike your keys harder
<sfears> hi kalani.. i can read you
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: ok, then you're actually installing now.. it usually takes about 10-15min for me..
<joshritger> how do i get themes to work with compiz, I have ccsm installed, but how do i switch themes, do i need emerald
<soundray> kalani: sorry -- just pulling your leg
<kalani> weird, this better?
<Exodus> deadlyallance613, if you have enough ram (say 2gb or more) and you don't really care much about "hibernating" with 1gb of swap is enough, all depends on what you plan on doing. If you're going to be encoding huge files, then well, you'll want to calculate all that.
<kalani> haha, i know, it's still fun though...
<soundray> kalani: wow, now you're bold
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: Well its not moving as fast as b4 but its at 63... so yeah!
<st1650> soundray: long story short; /storage1 is my /dev/sda4 partition for music storage. My hellanzb daemon downloads and transmission automatically downloads music from RSS scheduler; Now this music is automatically imported and indexed on ampache running lighttpd. My problem is this: lighttpd can't index the music unless I chmod 777 the /storage folder each time I get a new download, so I would fix the problem with some kind of auto-chmod every second
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: hey just wondering should i duel boot to windows, use a VM... and if so should windows be the host or guest OS?
<kalani> so, what happens here? never used this chat sys before
<leo_rockw> Bradley: do you really need windows?
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: if you need windows, i would recommend dual booting
<nickrud> kalani: bunches and bunches of channels, this is the help channel for ubuntu. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatter, and   ircsearch.com will find you just about any group you want to talk to
<sfears> well kalani this is an ubuntu help channel.. if you have an issue.. type it in and if someone here can help you out they will
<Bradley> leo_rockw: lol, yes... for about everything i do... I Luv Microsoft Word... Powerpoint... Itunes, C++ etc
<soundray> st1650: I see. 'while true ; do chmod -R 777 /foo/bar ; sleep 1 ; done'. Dirty hack, though
<IndyGunFreak> i personally haven't had much luck w/ Vmware... blake___ left, but you might want to search the logs for his issues..lol
<lazerquestion> yo!! i got a laser printer quesiton. has anyone here personally used one with linux?
<Breakage> lol
<leo_rockw> Bradley: openoffice, amarok. C++
<st1650> soundray: I know, but believe me I tried everything
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: there's some Linux alternatives to Itunes
<lazerquestion> i'm debating whether to go with one that goes directly to the computer, (usb or parallel) or just go right out and buy a network laser printer.
<Bradley> IndyGunFrek: yeah i saw him, he was talkiing about that for a while
<st1650> And unless I run httpd as root (very very bad idea)
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: yes he was..lol
<kalani> cool
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, if you already own a printer, you can just purchase a small print server (allows a non-network printer to be addressable via ethernet)
<sfears> kalani.. this whole network is pretty much just a chat/help network.. but there are lots of networks out there that easilly help you violate international copywright laws... those are the fun ones
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: lol
<Unknown> yHello ubuntu users!
<soundray> st1650: that bash loop should work, though.
<Bradley> leo_rockw: right, but Visual C++ is a must, for stuff im doing... im just trying to test some applications under multibal OS's
<IndyGunFreak> leo_rockw: it was kinda hard not to laugh at him, i know he was frustrated, but geez.. it was his own ignorance.
<kalani> even cooler
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: that sucks that Steam coudnt give him the password, but i feel his pain
<lazerquestion> i guess noones used a laser printer with linux?
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: do you use Itunes to buy music, or do yo steal it like the rest of us, adn just use itunes to sync your ipod?
<nickrud> using a password that wasn't even his, that's where I pretty much lost sympathy
<soundray> lazerquestion: don't make assumptions, just ask your question
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak: yeah, i know. you can't err and blame the OS
<lazerquestion> soundray, i did
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: yup
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, I answered u
<sfears> kalani.. try typing "/list" it will list all the possible chat rooms on this particular network
<lazerquestion> soundray, i asked wh
<drc> reZo: Blake__ Not to mention he was mad 'cause he lost out on USD200 of someone else's games :)
<lazerquestion> oh sorry, scollback got ahead of me
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, apparently.
<bloo`> shazaam
<orudie> which command is for searching a particular file ?
<kalani> thanks
<sfears> yup
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, the type of printer is not relevant. You can get a print server for little $ and it's about the size of a book
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: i buy some stuff, and limewire some... but i have an Iphone, and im not sure that it sinks with anyother piece of software but Itunes yet.... also im not too much into opensource, i like the Microsoft, and thrid party touch
<soundray> lazerquestion: go for a PostScript printer. HP are the most reliable and supportive of free software, but not the cheapest (purchase & maintenance)
<osotogari> when creating multiple partitions should they be all primary?
<leo_rockw> Bradley: frostwire > limewire
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: yeah, it might be best to dualboot in that situation...
<kalani> so, what is a ubuntu
<ryanzec> i have downloaded a login screen from gnome-look but can't seem to install it.  I go to login from system->administration and when i click add it does not show up
<Bradley> leo_rockw: what is the diffrence, dont they use the same network
<soundray> osotogari: no.
<lazerquestion> soundray, YES! i'm not fully aware of what postscript is all about, or cups, or if any of it is realted. i'd love to shoot for a network laser printer so i can print stuff to my parents who live ~ 30mins away via vpn.
<[sigh]> dualboot is a pain (to me anyway)
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: i've gort a GPS device, that as hell getting to work under LInux... so after a year and a half of being windows free, I had to give Windows 20gigs fo my 200gig hard drive.. i probably boot it 2x a month
<sfears> logical partitions can't be booted into or read without the primary partition active i think
<leo_rockw> Bradley: limewire is capped, unless you get pro
<Dangermike> !ubuntu | kalani
<ubotu> kalani: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> [sigh]: really?.. its easier/more stable than vmware
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: can you do both, a duel and a VM?
<osotogari> @soundray: should i only have one primary partition and the rest logical?
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, linux has a robust print driver library .. direct-print or IP-based
<[sigh]> I hate rebooting :-p
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: i don't see why you couldn't
<soundray> osotogari: that's a reasonable thing to do.
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: might be a bit redundant
<xecis> you could, but why would you?
<kalani> ahhh, i'll check it
<osotogari> @soundray: thanking you :)
<nickrud> ah, IndyGunFreak I'm finally getting rid of my windows partition after booting it about 2x a month, don't need it anymore
<lazerquestion> sweet. i'm tired of inkjet, they always dry up when i'm in the need to rpint something, since i print quite rarely. but i'm new to the laser world, and espeically the print/linux combination.
<soundray> osotogari: you can have a maximum of four primary partitions, or three primary ones plus one extended. The extended holds the logical ones (I think up to 10 or 15)
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, wish i could say that, but until Ubuntu has better support for TOMTOM, i'll have to use it
<sfears> kalani.. ubuntu is a flavor of the OS (operating system) linux.. it's sort of like windows.. but it's not windows.. it's linux.. and it's not vista windows. it's ubuntu linux
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: cool, hey btw linux, just found XP which i thought i didnt have anymore
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley: well, apparently you do
<nickrud> got really close once, but it sucked me back in
<soundray> osotogari: but one primary plus one extended is a fairly standard scheme
<lazerquestion> Bossmanbeta, so postscript is like cups, or they're not even related?
<Bradley> leo_rockw: wow, that sucks... frostwire it is... lol, does it
<jadams> I've got a Toshiba Satellite A510 (or thereabouts).  I'm using Hardy Heron, latest updates applied.  It's an AMD64 system, vanilla kernel.  My mic input is nothing but static.  What can I do to troubleshoot it?
<kolby> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: like i said, i was free for quite a while, but.. alas, had to come back.
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, they're not related... but you can buy just about any printer on the market and linux will be able to print to it
<nickrud> jadams: try asking on #ubuntu+1, that's hardy questions
<osotogari> @soundray: great stuff, thanks for the help!
<sfears> you have a dual boot system Bradley.. you might have to add a couple lines to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file.. but when you start your computer it will ask if you want to boot into linux or windows
<Bradley> IndyGunFreak: nm, it was just an Acer recovery thingy... but Windows Vista, is still there
<IceWewe> hello, I'm trying to transition from an IDE hard drive to a SCSI hard drive on a workstation and I'm getting a grub error 21 or "disk not found" yet the disk is set to boot in BIOS, and I've installed and updated grub...
<jadams> nickrud, thanks
<sfears> it will proally set up the dual boot by itself
<usse1>  lazerquestion: postscript is one of the languages that allows pc to communicate with printer in order to format/print page.
<soundray> lazerquestion: postscript is a page description language. Most Linux applications generate postscript, so if you have a printer that understands it, nothing can get Lost in Translation(tm)
<Dangermike> can anybody help with a firefox bug thats *possibly* flash related i have tried: moving the .mozilla folder, starting with new profile, -safe-mode after all of this i had to reformat for a different reason and with a new install of Gutsy this issue still persists i have tried firefox versions 2.0.0.6, 2.0.0.12, and firefox beta3. This also happens with epiphany and any other browser i install but i am focused on firefox since i have th
<usse1> lazerquestion: its usually only implemented in expensive models, cheap ones are usually win printers
<Bradley> sfears: it does, it was just an Acer Recovery thing that used an Win XP shell i think
<lazerquestion> wow, crazy help. apprecaited for the info. is usb supported as good as parallel? or vice versa?
<IceWewe> anyone for help with grub?
<lazerquestion> usse1, that's what i'm worried about, i don't want to get a 'winmodem' equivlant in the printer world.
<sfears> Dangermike, sounds like it might not be a firefox issue.. but an issue firefox is having with some other program
<Exodus> IceWewe, what's the problem?
<Dangermike> e bug report for it. Whilst testing no flash plugins (or any plugins) were installed but i have just installed the flash plugin and its still seg faulting heres the bug report link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/198301
<sfears> what's up IceWewe
<soundray> lazerquestion: it'll be hard to get a new parallel printer these days
<IceWewe> Exodus: I'm trying to transition from an IDE hard drive to a SCSI hard drive on a workstation and I'm getting a grub error 21 or "disk not found" yet the disk is set to boot in BIOS, and I've installed and updated grub...
<Bradley> sfears: linux doesnt want to enable desktop effects
<usse1> lazerquestion: go with hewlett packard
<Bradley> sfears: any work arounds
<sfears> you might need to install nvidia drivers
<IceWewe> Exodus, sfears: I've edited /etc/fstab to reflect the change from
<sfears> what kind of video card do you have?
<lazerquestion> so i'm assuming usb is quite supported for printers, and lasers specically?
<Exodus> IceWewe, what's your grub.conf (menu.lst) look like?
<usse1> lazerquestion: and if you going with lazer get a one that has network port not usb or parallel
<lazerquestion> usse1, my idea ;)
<Exodus> IceWewe, do you get a grub console at least? (like the one indicating what kernel to launch)
<IceWewe> Exodus, sfears: sorry about that, I've changed it from 'hda' to 'sda' and the same thing with /boot/grub/devices.map and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sfears> i wouldn't think fstab has anything to do with booting into a scsi drive
<IceWewe> Exodus: no, I don't get to a grub console
<Dangermike> sfears, yes i assume its something else but after a fresh install it began happening so i doubt its an issue with Gutsy in general or more people would be reporting problems  i was hoping to shead more light on what could be causing it to happen...There are about 8 bugs that are similar to mine that were closed due to a "buggy" version of gutsy being released with no other info so i dont know where to go next :\
<Bradley> sfears: will it tell me, and also the computer i installed it on has ATI this one which im about to install on is a Nvidia, is there any prob. with ATI???
<Exodus> IceWewe, did you do a grub-install /dev/sda ?
<rrm> hi room... i did a minimal install  how can i access my usb drive?
<soundray> Dangermike: you may have more than one flash player installed. Remove all flash-related packages, do a 'locate libflashplayer.so', delete them all, and re-install with apt-get.
<usse1> lazerquestion: it's the only true interface anyway :P
<sfears> not problems Bradley but you have to download and install restricted drivers
<Dangermike> soundray, theirs no trace of that on my system
<IceWewe> Exodus: yes, multiple times
<IceWewe> Exodus: all met with "success"
<icesword> rrm, you said hi room? ohh,how to access your usb,is it attached
<Bradley> sfears: at the ATI site?
<lazerquestion> usse1, that's what i'ms hoting for, network printer. i got everything installed, from win2k, winxp, linux, free and openbsd, and also got i386 and sparc64 in the mix, so, i think i need a network only printer, hehe
<soundray> Dangermike: also remove any gnash or swf-player packages
<Exodus> IceWewe, so basically when you boot that hard drive you get an inmediate black screen with an error? what does it say?
<sfears> search synaptic for nvidia or ati.. whichever one you need.. and make sure  you also install the restricted drivers manger.. once installed system/administration/restricted drivers manager.. and make sure nvidia/ati is enabled.. reboot &  your extra desktop effects should work
<IceWewe> Exodus: Grub loading stage 1.5 ... Grub Error 21
<rrm> icesword... i do not have the graph... i did server install with x and fluxbox only
<lazerquestion> i'd just hate to buy one and find out it doesn't work.
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, what you using the BSD boxes for? (curious)
<icesword> rrm, k,that is ok,now,is it attached to machine
<usse1> lazerquestion: don't worry hp will work
<lazerquestion> Bossmanbeta, freebsd's my fileserver, 4tb, and i have 2 openbsd boxes, ones for tcp/ip routeing/firewalling, and the other one is a transparent bridge between the firewall and my cable modem.
<Bradley> sfears: ok
<sfears> i don't think i'd be much help IceWewe i don't know anything about scsi.. i'd say /dev/sda would be the setting to use though
<IceWewe> sfears: ok, thanks!
<Bossmanbeta> 4tb fileserver, ... what you serving? :)
<icesword> rrm, usually sudo mount -a
<sfears> with 4tb.. what isn't he serving
<lazerquestion> hehe, hash tables. and i also like to keep a hawks eye on what's going in/out of my network.
<Exodus> IceWewe, well, error 21 is when a hard drive was not detected by bios, or was called incorrectly.
<Bossmanbeta> hash tables? You running chess-servers? hash tables for what?
<Exodus> IceWewe, you could possibly have a bad grub.conf / menu.lst
<usse1> lazerquestion: what do you use for vpn?
<lazerquestion> usse1, openbsd;;; Bossmanbeta  wpa ;)
<soundray> Bossmanbeta: no drugs related discussion please
<lazerquestion> haha, hash
<Bossmanbeta> soundray, very funny :P
<soundray> Bossmanbeta: (just kidding)
<nickrud> badaboom
<IceWewe> Exodus: I doubt it, as the same one works correctly with the IDE drive
<lazerquestion> so you guys think HP all the way?
<zdux00tv> Hi, how should I partition a hard drive for duel boot (gOS + Ubuntu)? Currently I have a swap and 1 ext partition.
<orudie> bazhang: are you there?
<Bossmanbeta> hash tables for wpa... so you hacking wifi?
<sfears> well a scsi drive isn't an ide drive.. so that might be your problem
<nickrud> lazerquestion: it's the only printer I've bought for years, they work hard at linux drivers
<Bossmanbeta> I would think 4tb of hash tables would be overkill for that
<sfears> your grub is looking for an ide & not finding it because the scsi is plugged in?
<orudie> which command do i use to edit .conf files?
<Exodus> IceWewe, what does you menu.lst look like exactly? www.pastebin.com
<usse1> lazerquestion: well brother has some linux support for some of their printers but you never hear about brother these days
<jm_> Can't open /etc/init.d/functions  ?
<soundray> lazerquestion: the fewer hassles are worth the extra pounds/euros/zlotys
<ryanzec> i have downloaded a login screen from gnome-look but can't seem to install it.  I go to login from system->administration and when i click add it does not show up
<sfears> orudie, gedit,kate,vi
<jm_> Trying to install slmodemd firmware
<jm_> Any clues about  /etc/init.d/functions
<nickrud> ryanzec: try unpacking it into /usr/share/gdm/themes
<sfears> no idea jm_
<lazerquestion> Bossmanbeta, well, not ONLY for hash tables, i have a shitload of reference material in pdfs and text, chm, etc etc. ranging from networking, os, construction guides, even automotive repair and transmission break downs, i do construction and have my own garage for money on the side.
<jm_> sfears: Can't seem to find much googling either....?
<orudie> can anyone recommend who i should register a domain name with ?
<IceWewe> Exodus: http://pastebin.com/m5870cae2
<sfears> godaddy.com orudie
<jm_> sfears: Do you have /etc/init.d/functions ?
<Bossmanbeta> ah... no doubt some .vobs and .mp4's and .mp3's on that same 4tb server <smirk>
<sfears> no i don't jm_
<jm_> orudie: What country are you in?
<lazerquestion> hehe, a few here and there.
<IceWewe> Exodus: yes, it's Debian, I'm asking in that channel too...
<lazerquestion> alot of is is 720 and 1080, that stuff is quite large sometimes.
<jm_> orudie: I use godady too, works for me, easy and affordable.
<soundray> Bossmanbeta: unreleased blockbusters in full HD
<lazerquestion> i got 8x500's stuff in it, but i'm gonna setup gmirror and have it backup.
<soundray> there you go
<Bossmanbeta> lol soundray
<Exodus> IceWewe, well, that looks ok, and you sure you got the bios right?
<ryanzec> nickrud, thanks
<IceWewe> Exodus: positive, the SCSI hard drive is the first thing to boot and the SCSI card is setup for it
<jm_> anyone know what to do about /etc/init.d/functions  ?
<Bossmanbeta> unfortunately... 4TB would only hold about 600 dvd's
<zdux00tv> Hi, how should I partition a hard drive for duel boot (gOS + Ubuntu)? Currently I have a 1 swap and 1 ext mounted at "/" .
<Bossmanbeta> (standard...not blueray)
<apt-nuke> "only"
<jm_> What package do I install to get  /etc/init.d/functions ?
<lazerquestion> Bossmanbeta, yeah, i shoot for xvid/divx. it all looks good on a 52" from 15ft away. i'm not a pixel freak, most people put the face into the screen and say "oh! i see rough edges!!" but seriously, who sits that close and points that out?
<jm_> !functions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about functions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jm_> !function
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about function - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xp_prg> anyone know how to make a service startup on bootup in ubuntu when you start it like this :  /etc/init.d/ddclient start?
<smacky> is it hard to transfer files from one hard drive to the other without the other having a os on it
<sfears> what does that have to do with jm_
<sfears> no smacky as long as it's formatted with the correct file system it should work
<jm_> xp_prg: You can add to /etc/rc.local
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, usually Star Wars nerds, and Star Trekkers... that ould compromise about 96.7% of all nerds in the industrialized world :-)
<nickrud> jm_: according to apt-file , there is no /etc/init.d/funcitons , what do you expect from it?
<zdux00tv> jm_: the only thing I could tell you about it is /etc/init.d is where the start up items are located, I've never heard of anything called "functions"
<smacky> right on thanks
<lazerquestion> Bossmanbeta, hahaaha
<nickrud> *functions that is
<lazerquestion> is 600x600 decent? i mean, does it look crisp without attacking it with a magnifying glass?
<soundray> lazerquestion: yes
<xp_prg> jm_ but what exactly do I put in there?
<Exodus> IceWewe, and that hard drive in linux is detected as sda ?
<IceWewe> Exodus: yes
<lazerquestion> soundray, yes it's decent, or yes it's rough?
<apt-nuke> can x-chat use samba file shares as a target for file downloads?
<orudie> how long will it take for them to get my domain set up for me once i pay them ?
<zaid>  hello
<zaid>  i need some help in a C++ project
<sfears> i wouldn't see why not apt-nuke
<jm_> I see /lib/lsb/init-functions
<soundray> lazerquestion: I printed my thesis on a 600dpi laser, including line-art images of cannulas that were just beautiful.
<Bossmanbeta> apt-nuke, should be able to... it's a mountable resource like any other
<jm_> Wonder if that's it?
<nickrud> zaid: probably ask on ##c++ or ##c
<lazerquestion> hmm, not worth the extra $ to get 1200?
<sfears> why would there be two ## in a channel name?
<Bossmanbeta> lazerquestion, unless yer printing out some pics of Jenna Jameson
<zaid> nickrud: thanks
<lazerquestion> hehe that 4tb isn't all reference and movies.
<nickrud> jm_: that provides wrappers for use init.d scripts
<Exodus> IceWewe, well, if you configuration files are ok, and your grub gets loaded to the master boot record of your hard drive without any problems, then the problem resides in your scsi controller configuration and your BIOS.
<IceWewe> Exodus: ok, well the HDD is set to boot in BIOS and the only other thing I can think of is the SCSI controller setup, but I can't change the boot flag on the device...
<orudie> how can search for some particular text once i'm in vi ?
<jm_> nickrud: Well, I dono.  slmodemd sctip looks for /etc/init.d/functions and does not find it, is all I know.
<tinman> orudie: i think it's /searchstring
<soundray> jm_: how did you install slmodemd?
<nickrud> jm_: hm. I think I should try to get my modem working ;)
<orudie> how can i quit from vi ?
<icesword> nickrud, hello
<zdux00tv> how should I partition a hard drive for dual boot (gOS + Ubuntu)? Currently I have a 1 swap and 1 ext mounted at "/" . Where should I set the second mount at, do I need to create this directory first?
<vignesh> orudie, exit
<Bossmanbeta> orudie, type   :q
<jm_> nickrud: Wonder if I could just ln -s /lib/lsb/init-functions /etc/init.d/functions  ?
<leo_rockw> orudie: or :q!
<soundray> jm_: how did you install slmodemd?
<vignesh> orudie, to save and quit :x! , to discard and quit  :q!
<Bossmanbeta> or to save and quit, you can type :wq!
<Bossmanbeta> lol
<zdux00tv> orudie: you might try nano, some features are that the arrow keys work, and the buttons type letters, control things (saving, opening) are all Ctrl+ button
<bruenig> zdux00tv: swap, 2 root partitions
<nickrud> jm_: better to answer soundray's train of thought first
<leo_rockw> orudie: nano is simpler, vim is better (imo)
<bruenig> arrow keys work in vim
<jm_> soundray: nickrud So far, I've just downloaded and unpacked SLMODEMD.gcc4.1.tar.gz
<ArrPirate> can someone help me please? I want my ntfs partition to automount upon login. I've been told to alter fstab and I tried to the best of my abilities but I can't get it to work. What should I add to fstab? The disk is at /dev/sda3 and normally mounts to /media/disk
<Exfil> i need help porting Photoshop cs2 to gusty, i have the adobe folder in the program files directory under wine but i cant seem to get the right registry key imported, when cs2 loads up it says it is unactivated, but it is activated on the xp machine
<Bossmanbeta> then there's gvim if you want vim in GUI form
<soundray> jm_: there's your problem.
<bruenig> I don't think ubuntu puts a lot of work into making vim usable though
<zdux00tv> bruenig: so both mounted to "/" ?
<bruenig> every other distro I have used it on, the arrow keys are success
<bruenig> zdux00tv: yes
<jm_> soundray: ?
<Exodus> IceWewe, well you have to make sure that your scsi controller can boot from that hard drive
<soundray> jm_: you should install software the ubuntu way. Watch out for private messages from ubotu
<soundray> !software > jm_
<leo_rockw> bruenig: arrow keys work on my vim
<soundray> !modem > jm_
<zdux00tv> bruenig: I didn't know that was possible
<soundray> !repos > jm_
<Krumar> ArrPirate, what have you done in fstab so far?
<vignesh> i am using ubuntu 7.04... the update manager shows that an higher version of ubuntu is available.. if i upgrade to 7.10 through the upgrade manager, will all the applications i have installed be retained?? and how big will be the download size for 7.10??
<zdux00tv> bruenig: I was just making a joke. After I found nano, I forgot about vi, it was too complicated for me
<bruenig> zdux00tv: / is an imaginary thing
<Bossmanbeta> vignesh, yep it will upgrade seamlessly
<sfears> ArrPirate, your ntfs drive proally does automount.. do you mean you want it to show on your desktop?
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, seamlessly in the sense??
<t0dk0n> hello, I have a problem with my xorg.conf... when GDM starts,  it starts in some awkward 1024x1140 or something resolution,  but I have xfce-mcs-manager restoring it to 1280x1024 when  Openbox starts
<bruenig> zdux00tv: partitions are real, / is created essentially at boot
<zdux00tv> bruenig: I thought I would need something like /boot ?
<lazerquestion> soundray, a thesis?
<nickrud> hm. can't find slmodem in gutsy
<soundray> jm_: slmodem is easiest to install through System-Administration-Restricted Drivers
<deadlyallance613> what should my mount point be ?
<Bossmanbeta> vignesh, ...in the sense that there will be no seams... no problems........ no issues........ no problems... A OK, great.
<zdux00tv> brunig: do I need to do something with grub ?
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, ty ..
<soundray> lazerquestion: yes, on ultrasound-guided chest biopsies
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, and how big will the download be?
<mariamystar> crimsun: you helped me with a soundcard problem a while back
<Krumar> ArrPirate, what have you done in fstab so far?
<mariamystar> crimsun: i was hopinfg you could help me again, i re-iinstalled with ubuntu studio
<lazerquestion> woah, went over my head quicker then a f16.
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, because i have a limited download broadband connection..
<tokyoahead> guys whats the best bittorent client for linux? one that can read RSS feeds?
<Bossmanbeta> soundray, US guided?? Fluroscopy scares you? Little photons? ...interventional med student?
<ArrPirate> I added "/dev/sda3        /media/disk ntfs auto defaults 0 0", saved, and rebooted... I did that because I saw something very similar in a forum post
<deadlyallance613> should /boot be my mount point ?
<Bossmanbeta> vignesh, the DL is a few hundred megabytes... I'd guess around 450megs or so
<ryanzec> anyone recommend a good FTP with a descent GUI for 7.10?
<ArrPirate> but it didn't work
<sfears> ArrPirate, "ls /media/disk"
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, okie.. ty..
<nickrud> ArrPirate: as in didn't work, what does that entail
<soundray> Bossmanbeta: US is more flexible and accurate for pleura. This was 12 years ago anyway
<Krumar> ArrPirate, what exactly is your problen?
<Bossmanbeta> ryanakca, try FileZilla
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, wat about beryl?? will that also be retained??
<Bossmanbeta> soundray, interesting... I hear about MR internventional.... the whole room in a magnet
<NW2190> Hey, I'm installing Ubuntu Studio as a second distro on my computer, how do I go about partitioning without losing any of my existing data?
<Bossmanbeta> vignesh, you should have no issues.... but feel free to ask the others.
<vignesh> Bossmanbeta, ya ok ..
<xp_prg> jm_ you herje?
<jm_> xp_prg: Yes
<xp_prg> what exactly do I put in the rc.local?
<bluewraith> anyone know how to get to the physics settings for kiba-dock? I dont see them under the rest of the settings
<jm_> soundray: Installing  sl-modem-daemon  :(
<soundray> Bossmanbeta: better to leave your steel scalpel behind
<soundray> jm_: frown?
<ArrPirate> ls: /media/disk: No such file or directory
<Bossmanbeta> soundray, lol ... plenty of metals that are not magnetic :-)
<sfears> NW2190, there is always a chance you will lose data when playing with partition tables.. if you already have ubuntu installed you don't need to install to a different partition.. just create a new user & download the appropriate packages
<deuryte> I lost the ability to change desk tops, what can i do to fix this.
<nickrud> ArrPirate: ok, first you want to   sudo mkdir /media/disk  (so there's somewhere to mount)  and then the line you have will mount your ntfs partition read only
<ArrPirate> My problem is that I want my ntfs storage partition to mount upon logging into my system. Right now I have to open up Places/Computer and double click on the icon for the partition and enter my password for it to mount.
<soundray> deuryte: reinstall the Workspace Switcher panel applet
<sfears> deuryte, alt+f2 kcontrol & change the settings under desktop/multiple desktops
<NW2190> sfears: well the main problem is that I can't get the JACK audio server to work.
<deuryte> ok tx ill try
<sfears> i have problems with jack myself
<ExxonValdeez> what are the default groups a user is put into on ubuntu?
<ArrPirate> why would I want to mount it read only?
<Exfil> can anyone help with a port to wine?
<ExxonValdeez> can anyone run and 'id' and tell me?
<dabbill> is there any way to get the default load screen back, not sure what i have done to mess it up, all i get is a black screen on startup now
<LimCore> Exfil: what port to wine?
<sfears> there's a lot of configs to do to get jack working properly.. the only thing studio will do to help is install the low-latency or real time kernel
<NW2190> sfears: ya and since I can't start Jack I can't use Ubuntu to record which stinks
<nickrud> ArrPirate: then your fstab line should have   ntfs-3g    defaults,umask=007,gid=46   instead of  ntfs defaults if you want to write
<Exfil> limcore: photoshop cs2
<sfears> are you getting underrun errors?
<LimCore> Exfil: best as #wine-hq
<LimCore> ask
<Exfil> thx m8
<ArrPirate> nickrud: Ok, so now a reboot should fix the problem?
<LimCore> Exfil: best ask #winehq
<Exfil> limcore: thanks
<nickrud> ArrPirate: after those changes, you can test  with   sudo mount /media/disk
<NW2190> sfears: I think that was one of my problems a while ago but the main one is that "hw:0 is already in use"
<dcsquare> I'm using edubuntu 7.10, and i hanged while doing updates. I reset the system and now, after successfully logging in, the desktop/icons etc do not load. The mouse is functional, but the rest of the system is iddle
<mariamysta1> i am have a soundcard issue. i need to run my SB! Live sound card and ubuntu isn'
<LimCore> Exfil: best ask #winehq :)  not wine-hq I mistaken
<mariamysta1> tdoing it by default
<nickrud> ArrPirate: if you get the right behavior with that, then every time you boot you'll have the same behavior
<NW2190> I don't really understand how sound works in Ubuntu so I haven't had any luck fixing the problem
<ArrPirate> ok
<ArrPirate> didn't work
<LimCore> mariamysta1: linxu sounds support sucks
<Exfil> limcore:gotya
<Exfil> limcore: thanks
<mariamysta1> LimCore: i had someone in here fix it before
<ArrPirate> but Places/Computer isn't registering the partition at all, so I'll try a reboot. BRB
<sfears> did you get into the jack ctrl & change the interface?
<nickrud> ArrPirate:    ls  /media  put that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and /etc/fstab also
<mariamysta1> limcore: they had me run a script and then gave me terminal code that set my soundbblaster as default
<snypzz> really nice channel
<LimCore> mariamysta1: you may ask #alsa . Ther are some read-the-man-page geeks.  but they will help with time ;)
<NW2190> ya I tried almost everything with qjackctl
<dcsquare> where can I check where the system hangs so I get an idea of what is broken?
<LimCore> dcsquare: what are you doing more or less when it hangs?
<sfears> dcsquare, when it starts to boot press ctrl+alt+f1
<serdar> hi guys
<sfears> that will show you boot in the terminal screen instead of the gui splash
<dcsquare> I had the update manager running (I installed a fresh edubuntu 5 hours ago)
<dcsquare> and firefox
<sfears> hello serdar
<serdar> I have a strange problem with groups, a change dous not effect
<jm_> soundray: :-)  not :(    typo  ...
<sfears> serdar??
<soundray> !yay | jm_
<ubotu> jm_: Glad you made it! :-)
<nickrud> serdar: you have to log out completely and back in for group changes to register
<Dangermike>  firefox
<Dangermike> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<serdar> I tried it with this users and groups stuff in the panel
<dcsquare> serdar: I can kill X, no problem. Now the system is not frozen, it's just that X does not finish loading
<serdar> dcsquare: that's not for me?
<dcsquare> serdar: yep, sorry :) It was meant for sfears
<ArrPirate_> Thanks everyone who helped me. My ntfs partition automounted with read/write upon the reboot. Thanks!
<sfears> my default with any kind of display issues is "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" & set to vesa drivers @800x600.. that has always gotten me back into x to make changes from there
<dcsquare> sfears: I can kill X, no problem. Now the system is not frozen, it's just that X does not finish loading
<ArrPirate_> This has been irritating me for weeks!
<sfears> my default with any kind of display issues is "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" & set to vesa drivers @800x600.. that has always gotten me back into x to make changes from there
<lazerquestion> !!! HP's printer site is overwhelming! what should i choose!
<jm_> xp_prg: what were you trying to do?
<sfears> boobs lazerquestion always go with the boobs
<orudie> how would i restart apache ?
<ryanzec> i installed filezilla but i can connect to the server but it will not let me go to the root directory of the server and i should be able to because i can form winscp
<nickrud> orudie: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<serdar> nickrud: what do you mean by that? I opened this preferences of users and clicked there at managed groups to change settings of vboxusers
<xp_prg> jm_ I think it is ok, I see a S20ddclient in my /etc/rc3.d
<jm_> thx alot soundray
<dabbill> any one got a link for customizing the splash screen right after grub
<serdar> but the changes don't apply
<soundray> sfears: good hint -- I'm off :)
<nickrud> serdar: it's a limitation of linux. When you add a user to a group, that user has to log out completely and then back in to have it register
<lazerquestion> LjL, why did you send the ubotu to msg me?
<serdar> and I have there now over 10 root
<jm_> xp_prg: Good
<prince_jammys> !usplash | dabbill
<ubotu> dabbill: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sfears> good luck
<mutable> hi guys, i need to create test enviroment for my application, i need some very simple smtp server which will just listen on port 25 and store it to local mailbox or relay it to procmail. does anybody know some?
<Kira> would it be wise or not to make apache2 controlled by xinetd?
<Dangermike> no flash or swf of anything installed i also removed the swf file handling for firefox and it still seg faults
<Dangermike> trying to load speedtest.net
<lazerquestion> sfears, boobs?
<sfears> hell yeah.. they never fail
<drakode> hello
<ArrPirate> Also, I'm happy with Ubuntu! I just built my new computer, a gaming rig, and everything is great! I had no driver issues, Ubuntu discovered everything properly and everything just works, even my psp and ipod works. The only reason I used Windows now is for gaming.
<livefoniks> Boobs are what run HP's website.
<Dangermike> firefox
<sfears> ohhh.. well that's what you think
<serdar> nickrud: I don't understand, you mean register logging at syslog or something?
<leo_rockw> ArrPirate: what my friends like to call "Wintendo" lol
<nickrud> serdar: by register I mean be able to have the permissions being in that group gives
<ArrPirate> anyone know of a good game for linux to stress my hardware? I want to see how my hardware holds up in linux (it plays Crysis with maximum settings with no glitches aside from when there's frozen zones with lots of fog)
<sfears> ArrPirate, frets on fire
<sfears> i bet it will be lagged
<leo_rockw> ArrPirate: tremulous, world of padman
<NW2190> sfears: is there an alternative to Jack?
<Krumar> ArrPirate, i second Tremulous, lots of fun
<solid_liq> anyone know what program draws the background for the gnome desktop?
<ArrPirate> if anyone wants to see my hardware list: heatherhacks.tiddlyspot.com
<serdar> nickrud: hmm, I want to try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593512
<sfears> maybe.. but most of the good recording software needs jack
<usse1> ArrPirate: get quake wars linux demo
<leo_rockw> ArrPirate: there's unreal tournament for linux...
<usse1> ArrPirate: that'll push your hardware to the max
<NW2190> ya
<sfears> what jack error are you gettings NW2190 ?
<xp_prg> I can't seem to find the stupid command to run ddclient manually to test that it is working :(
<xp_prg> I had it then lost it
<nickrud> serdar: like it says, log out and back in
 * Kira badly wants a new machine with C2Q, Radeon 3870 Dual, and 4 GB ram for gaming.
<NW2190> "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again"
<sfears> Kira.. i've heard there's big profits in drug dealing
<sfears> NW2190, do you have jack control?
<sfears> the application jack control?
<ArrPirate> my computer has dual core intel 1.8ghz cpu, 8800gts 320mb 320bit nvidia graphics card, 4gb ram, 7200rpm 300gb hard drive
<NW2190> sfears: what do you mean?  I usually use the qjackctl command to work with it.
<Kira> sfears: sigh, I don't have spare resources. all my money is in my child labour and prostitution business right now.
<Kira> :P
<usse1> haha
<serdar> ah, okay
<ArrPirate> it plays all the games I've thrown at it with almost no lag except for Crysis with lots of fog in an area or Supreme Commander when I was stupid enough to build 50+ force fields on a tiny island
<Krumar> ArrPirate, you should try #ubuntu-offtopic for general conversations
<sfears> ahhh.. see Kira, you need to broaden your portfolio, you don't have you assets spread enough
<mariamysta1> okay so #alsa hasn't responded to my queries. i need a way to set my sb! live as my default soundcard
<Kira> sfears: true
<li-plus> where can i find xwinwrap for amd64 architecture
<sfears> yeah NW2190 open that.. go to settings & change the interface
 * Kira contacts his stocks agent for more inside trading.
<sfears> that's the ticket Kira!
 * nickrud considers kicking Kira for setting a good example
<sfears> ha
<NW2190> sfears: there are four choices: hw:0  hw:0,0  hw:0,1 and /dev/dsp
<sfears> yeah.. try one of the other ones.. restart jack & see what happens
<Kira> Is anybody have issues accessing google lately?
<Kira> *having
<Dangermike> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dangermike> no flash or swf of anything installed i also removed the swf file handling for firefox and it still seg faults trying to load speedtest.net
<Dangermike> or any other flash site
<sfears> not I Kira
<Kira> probably something is messed up with the HK gateway.
<Kira> google doesn't always respond (from home and office)
<sfears> have you tried using something other than firefox Dangermike mabey it's a flash issue?
<fernando> What should I make to get ALSA updated?
<Stwange> fernando, what's it doing/not doing?
<drakode> as convert a deb for amd64 for a machine i386?
<NW2190> sfears: all the same message... is there any where you know of where I could just learn what hw:0, hw:0,1, etc are?
<fernando> my system is ubuntu 7.10
<sfears> ummm.. let me try and find a better chat room for you... brb
<drakode> hi, who whant helpme?? as convert a deb for amd64 for a machine i386?
<NW2190> sfears: ok
<fernando> it is conflicting with  NetBridgeVu.exe, under wine
<sfears> try #ardour.. you'll be able to find some better help in there
<NW2190> ok thanks
<icesword> drakode, what is it
<li-plus> where can i get xwinwrap from for amd architecture
<li-plus> 64 bit i mean
<serdar> yes I did it well, users-admin does not start anymore :)
<drakode> icesword: Convert as a file. Deb for AMD64 one machine to machine i386 can install? This is the file http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu+AMD64+debs+for+Nimbus+themes?content=75816
<fernando> Stwange,  it is conflicting with  NetBridgeVu.exe, under wine
<Kira> anyway
<Kira> back to what I wanted to ask
<serdar> any ideas :)
<icesword> drakode, you checked the README
<Kira> Why is apache2 running as www-data? When was this www-data user created anyway?
<drakode> icesword: what readme?
<nickrud> Kira: it was designed to allow apache2 to write to /var/www without running as root
<fernando> what shall I do to update ALSA?
<icesword> drakode, i think it must some directions like readme or note or something in that package or on that website page
<Kira> nickrud: I see. In which file is the running user of apache2 decided?
<icesword> ! info lsof
<fernando> Is there other MS windows emulater other than wine?
<ubotu> lsof (source: lsof): List open files. In component main, is important. Version 4.78.dfsg.1-2 (gutsy), package size 202 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Bradley> hey Linux cannot see the windows partition... why is this?
<nickrud> Kira: /etc/apach2/apache2.conf
<serdar> can I force, that I get reinstalled all installed packets at one?
<biabia__> is anyone aware of a text filter for xchat
<icesword> Bradley, is it ntfs?
<nickrud> erm, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf kira I mean
<biabia__> like an add on script
<serdar> something like emerge -eD world
<Bradley> icesword: yep
<drakode> in that website page something a readme
<icesword> Bradley, coz ntfs is a complex struture,you know
<icesword> !ntfs-3g > Bradley
<fernando> any emulator of windows other than wine?
<Bradley> icesword: so what do i do
<icesword> !ntfs-3g | Bradley
<ubotu> Bradley: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<serdar> any ideas?
<Kira> nickrud: I'm sharing a Gutsy box with a bunch of friends and I'm the admin (I'm no linux or ubuntu guru, but I'm the one with the most unix and general computer admin knowledge already). I'm thinking of isolating each human user's websites by only allowing them to put their website scripts and files in their ~/Websites folders
<icesword> fernando, what do you want ?play games?
<fernando> it is a specifig game available on Bridge Base Online
<fernando> and i get booted because of a conflict of sound
<Bradley> ubotu: okay, but my linux has very littile space and wont install drivers
<Bradley> i dont think
<Bradley> i say something abou t them
<Kira> If I chgrp all the ~/Websites to www-data, and chmod them to 770, the websites are guaranteed to work as long as I leave apache2 to run as www-data, right?
<drakode> icesword: In this web site something exists of readme :D mm i am spain speak =(
<fernando> icesword , got it?
<lazerquestion> for my laser printer question, will someoen check out http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/product_detail.do?storeName=storefronts&landing=printer&category=LaserJet&orderflow=1&a1=Networking&v1=Wired&product_code=Q6455A%23ABA&catLevel=2 and let me know what yo uthink
<icesword> fernando, if wine doesn't work,what about virtual machine,like virtualbox or vmware
<serdar> that must be possible , or not?
<nickrud> Kira: you can do that with   sudo a2enmod userdir , then they can put their stuff in ~/public_html
<fernando> ok ....what shd be better?
<dcsquare> OK, reconfiguring the xserver did not solve anything (x loads just fine and I can login), but after that it does not load the desktop image/icons etc. Where can I find the logs for x?
<fernando> vmware or virtualbox?
<Kira> nickrud: heh, I was wondering where the public_html convention came from.
<fernando> under 7.10
<nickrud> serdar: sudo aptitude , highlight the  installed packages, press shift-L , and then gg
<icesword> fernando, this is it,vmware is powerful,but vmware workstation is payware,virtualbox is free
<fernando> nice
<fernando> thx
<nickrud> serdar: that won't replace the config files in /etc/ if they are modified , that's a feature
<fernando> thx icesword
<icesword> nope
<Kira> nickrud: I see a similar public_ftp directory on the shared hosting that I used to use. Where does that one come from? not the apache2 mod_userdir, right?
<serdar> nickrud: ah nice, thanks
<nickrud> Kira: I don't think so. Not familiar with that dir
<Bradley> !ntfs-2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snapemiken> can anybody help me pls? newbie
<Bradley> snapemiken: with what?
<li-plus> !xwinwrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> snapemiken: ask away, if someone knows they'll speak up
<snapemiken> I try to install realplayer on Ubuntu but it didn't work
<icesword> ! ask | snapemiken
<Bradley> !mom
<ubotu> snapemiken: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> snapemiken: what was the problem?
<Taso> hey guys, I have two serious issues
<Taso> in windows, you press "Alt" and you can move around the menu options, how do you do this in Ubuntu w/ Gnome ?
<snapemiken> i used alien to convert (?), then install the DEB package
<nickrud> Taso: right click the menu button, select edit.
<IceWewe> Taso: have you tried using alt?
<Taso> I don't want to use my mouse
<IceWewe> Taso: nvm, disregard that...
<Kira> nickrud: I think Taso means navigating the menus using only the keyboard.
<Kira> Taso: if I recall correctly, Ubuntu menus have underlined letters
<nickrud> snapemiken: ah, not the right way.  download the file ending  in  .bin to your Desktop, then run   sudo sh ~/Desktop/<downloaded-file> . Tell it to install in /usr/local/RealPlayer
<Kira> say the File menu has an underlined 'F'
<Taso> Kir: yea, you're correct
<Kira> pressing alt+f would activate that menu and then you can navigate the menus
<Taso> there's no way to edit that though? so I can nav around?
<snapemiken> nickrud, thanks, ill try it now
<icesword> ...
<IceWewe> Taso: how can you not navigate now? It's the same as in Windows...
<Taso> nope
<Taso> Alt+F1
<Taso> I chagned it to the windows key
<dea_lova> hii
<mandrig> Is anyone familiar with Avant Window Manager?
<wam_> hey everyone... I'm having difficulty reaching ubuntu repositories (e.g. security.ubuntu.org) from my home network (RoadRunner). I can (ICMP) traceroute to the destination just fine, but attempts to tcptraceroute (port 80) result in packet droppage. I've dropped in output of the two traceroutes at http://pastebin.org/22825  Anyone have any suggestions?
<snapemiken> nickrud, I receive this    /home/snapemiken/Desktop/realplay-10.0.9.809-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<IceWewe> mandrig: nope, sorry. I just use E17 or fluxbox...
<nickrud> snapemiken: a sec, let me check that file
<Taso> so how do you move something from one workspace to the next w/ Keyboard only?
<IceWewe> Taso: Ctrl + Alt + -> or <-
<pingu> does anyone know how to change the size of your max image size for gimp
<Taso> well
<Taso> I mean
<Taso> move an application
<Taso> not me
<IceWewe> Taso: not off the top of my head, sorry...
<Taso> no worries.
<nickrud> snapemiken: you should be getting a file RealPlayer10Gold.bin , if you go to real.com and press the yellow buttons (assuming you're running ubuntu right now)
<IceWewe> I'm gonna go... laters
<wam_> Taso: I set a keybinding... so that ctrl-alt-arrow-key takes my current window to the direction of the arrow button I hit. Is that what you're looking for?
<snapemiken> nickrud, let try it
<nittanylion> (it was shift + Ctrl + -> or <-)
<lazerquestion> where are printer drivers located at?
<Taso> hrm
<Adylass> Hello, I need to denied a driver to load, its in my initrd, Can I do this with the kernel command line ?
<Sandra24> Is it possible to send stdout to a file with > some_file.txt and see it in the console?
<lazerquestion> or ,how would i check to see what printer drivers i have installed?
<nittanylion> (whoops: ctrl + alt + shift + --> / <--)
<Taso> no no no no n
<Taso> oh shit
<Taso> that that works!
<Taso> nice!
<isaacj87> is there any way to get the Amazon MP3 Downloader working on Feisty?
<Taso> go nittanylion!
<Taso> :)
<FloodBot2> Taso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mandrig> Umm... My desktop isn't working
<wam_> whats' the problem mandrig?
<wam_> and which desktop are you using?
<mandrig> wam, nothing is showing, gnome
<mandrig> the file browser works
<pingu> does anyone know how to change the size of your max image size for gimp
<wam_> mandrig: how can file browser work if nothing is showing? Could you elaborate on exactly what you mean by 'nothing'?
<mandrig> black background with no icons
<snapemiken> nickrud, same message   /home/snapemiken/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<mandrig> brb, going to restart X
<wam_> mandrig: panels?
<demonspork> how do I enable the extra buttons on my mouse? I have the normal 3 buttons (middle is a scroll wheel) but then I have 2 buttons on either side of the mouse that just duplicate the functions of the other buttons.
<nickrud> snapemiken: exactly what command are you running?
<snapemiken> nickrud,  sudo sh ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<wam_> mandrig: did that help?
<mandrig> wam, It was an applet error with Avant Window Manager
<mandrig> All better now.
<nittanylion> demonspork: used btnx to do mine -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455656
<mage__> is there an easy way to ignore depends for something? I'm having trouble with apt-get after forcing a deb thats just a few python scripts
<nickrud> snapemiken: ok, maybe realplayer doesn't like that version. Try running   chmod +x ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin && ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin
<mandrig> thanks for the help though wam :)
<wam_> /mesg mandrig, Hey, I notice you're on from cinci.rr.com as well... mind if you help me debug something here?
<nickrud> lol
<wam_> err.. damn, sorry meant that to be a private (obviously)
<isaacj87> wam_, lol
<Bradley> do any of u use compiz fusion
<mandrig> wam, sure
<lazerquestion> where do i check to see what printer drivers i have installed?
<isaacj87> Bradley, yes, I do
<nickrud> snapemiken: looking at those commands, I forgot something:   chmod +x ~/Desktop/RealPlayerGOLD.bin && ~/Desktop/RealPlayerGOLD.bin  , screwed up the paths
<Bradley> isaacj87: how does it install
<ryanzec> I have connected to a server with ssh through command line, how do i transfer a file form the server to my computer?
<snapemiken> nickrud: I tried   chmod +x ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin && ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin   then receive    chmod +x ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin && ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin   then i tried   chmod +x ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin && ~/RealPlayerGOLD.bin  and receive   chmod: cannot access `~Desktop/RealPlayerGOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<isaacj87> Bradley, are you on Gutsy?
<nickrud> lazerquestion: /usr/share/ppd will give you a pretty good idea
<Alle1> hi
<nickrud> snapemiken: yeah, I saw that. Look up, I fixed the paths
<Starnestommy> ryanzec: scp user@server:/path/to/file target
<wam_> ryanzec:  rsync server:/path/to/filename .
<Bradley> isaacj87: i dont know what that is
<jan-erik> Hey guys, I've been trying to get xserver xgl up and running, and I've done so aswell, but my problem is that xserver-xgl doesnt read my xorg :S it even uses another  charset than stated in Xorg, tried to google it with no luck, anyone who knows what it might be :)?
<leo_rockw> Bradley: ubuntu 7.10
<lazerquestion> nickrud, thx
<isaacj87> Bradley, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Bradley> isaacj87: the newest version
<isaacj87> Bradley, Compiz Fusion is installed by default. Look in "System" and then "Preferences" and lastly "Desktop Effects" of the menu
<isaacj87> Bradley, and turn on Compiz Fusion
<Bradley> isaacj87: ok, and what about the kiba dock thing
<snapemiken> nickrud, tried   chmod +x ~Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && ~Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin   and receive     chmod: cannot access `~Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<nickrud> snapemiken: you made a typo , chmod +x ~/Desktop  not chmod +x ~Desktop
<snapemiken> nickrud, sry I am totally new to linux
<isaacj87> Bradley, not sure of any repos that have Kiba. You're probably gonna have to compile it. Visit here: http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<isaacj87> Bradley, on the left side, click "Wiki"
<nickrud> snapemiken: no problem, ask any question you need. We all started knowing nothing, some people forget it though ;)
<Bradley> isaacj87: compile???, is that what happens insead of installing?
<isaacj87> Bradley, and find the instructions on how to install kiba.
<ImS> maybe snapemiken should sit on the sidelines
<ImS> hehhe
<le_renouveau> Hi, can anyone help me with a problem reading video files?
<Cpudan80> le_renouveau: What kind of problem?
<Cpudan80> And what kind of file
<le_renouveau> Screen flickers to white many times per second
<jan-erik> Anyone who can give me some pointers on how to configure xserver-xgl? it doesnt't read my xorg.conf :( (hence not loading my ati drivers which are binary)
<le_renouveau> .avi, .wmv, etc
<Cpudan80> le_renouveau: what video proggies have you tried?
<snapemiken> nickrud, okay another error, tried     chmod +x ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin    receive      /home/snapemiken/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<le_renouveau> I installed the restricted package
<isaacj87> Bradley, here's a direct link to the Wiki: http://www.kiba-dock.org/components/com_mambowiki/index.php?title=Installing_Kiba-Dock
<mlLK> does wine work w/ WoW
<mlLK> ?
<nickrud> snapemiken: ok, they still haven't built against new libraries (don't worry if that doen't compute, it will later ;)     sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 , then try again
<isaacj87> mlLK, i think it does. check the appdb on the WINE website
<ImS> I got a question, why doesn't ubuntu7.10 destop work with Java in the browsers firefaox
<ImS> i get errors
<Bradley> isaacj87: so you have to compile just as if you were making the program, linking everything and all?
<nickrud> snapemiken: a useful trick is hitting the up arrow on the command line, it works through the commands you've already typed
<mlLK> can i mount my windows Program Files directory thru ubuntu?
<cdubya> I can't seem to get any sound input from the mic input on this laptop......I don't know how to tell in Audacity or anything else for that matter what, if any, settings need to be looked at to see if maybe the right system isn't being used, etc...or where to begin troubleshooting this. Is there any pretty good sound documentation that's not totally jargon that you know of?
<nickrud> ImS:   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin , it should work after that
<ImS> nickrud, k
<snapemiken> nickrud, thanks, it's installing the library
<nickrud> cdubya: don't we wish
<mlLK> doesn't anyone read any documentation?
<cdubya> nickrud, so I'm basically going to wish I didn't have this issue.
<demonspork> how do I enable the extra buttons on my mouse? I have the normal 3 buttons (middle is a scroll wheel) but then I have 2 buttons on either side of the mouse that just duplicate the functions of the other buttons.
<cdubya> nice
<mlLK> ubuntuguide.org for first installers
<ImS> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ImS> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ImS> is only available from another source
<ImS> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<nickrud> cdubya: people that know sound come thru here regularly. don't know if ubuntu guide covers that
<Draco> mlLK: It -may- be possible by symlinking things around, but it's unlikely
<booster_614> hey guys im having problems with playing games. just about every game i try to play says my graphics card is to old or i dont have the correct drivers installed...any help with this would be great
<nickrud> !gutsysources | ImS (you need multiverse in particular)
<ubotu> ImS (you need multiverse in particular): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<cdubya> nickrud, any idea who some of them are?
<cdubya> I tried to test the sound capture, but in the preference test it fails.
<cdubya> Playback works fine, it's the capture that doesn't
<jan-erik> Anyone who can give me some pointers on how to configure xserver-xgl? it doesnt't read my xorg.conf :( (hence not loading my ati drivers which are binary)
<nickrud> cdubya: courtesy says let people speak up for themselves
<cdubya> nickrud, true.....kind of in a pinch for time, though, so my apologies for my lack of tact.
<cdubya> :D
<snypzz> anyone play guild wars out there with linux...?
<nickrud> cdubya: don't sweat it
<tehpunkprodigy> Does anyone know a way to go through about 100 folders all contained in 1 folder and copy out all files ending in a certain file extension
<toastman> irc.efnet.org
<snapemiken> nickrud, installation complete but how can i open the player?
<_rock> where would i find ubuntu install instructions for a computer that has a nvidia 8800 gts?
<nickrud> snapemiken: it should be in the menu now, not sure exactly where it shows up. If all else fails, try   alt-f2 realplayer
<ryanzec> i have tried about 3 different ftp client and none of them are letting me go out of the users root directory and it has the access to do so(i do it all the time on windows in winscp) any know why this would happen?
<mlLK> try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#NVidia_Driver
<_rock> thanks
<Draco> ryanzec: winscp is not ftp
<snapemiken> nickrud: could not open location file:///realplayer
<mlLK> man ubuntu's bittorrent makes so much more sense than windows
<ryanzec> but is has a sftp portion to the program
<Draco> ryanzec: err, scp is remote file copy which uses SSH for transfer
<nickrud> tehpunkprodigy: find /path/to/source/folder -iname '*pdf*' -exec cp {} /path/to/dest/folder  \;
<ryanzec> i want to figure out how to transfer a file from a server to my computer without have to setup a ssh server on my computer, i don't have to on windows
<Draco> ryanzec: sftp also uses ssh as a transfer. you have an sftp client called sftp already installed
<nickrud> tehpunkprodigy: for pdfs, for example
<Draco> ryanzec: you install an SSH -client-, not a server.
<_rock> mlLK, i meant for installing ubuntu itself
<booster_614> can anyone in here help me with a graphics card issue ??
<nickrud> snapemiken: try typing   realplayer in a terminal
<tehpunkprodigy> much thanks nickrud
<Draco> ryanzec: by the way, regular old ftp is a real big pain to install, messing with xinetd configurations, etc
<_rock> I cant install it because the installer doesnt seem to recognize my videocard
<snapemiken> nickrud: when it ask me to enter directory, i put   Directoty: [home/snapemiken/RealPlayer]: /usr/local/RealPlayer
<Draco> ryanzec: does the server you are referring to have SSH server installed?
<ryanzec> right i can can log inot the server by doing ssh username@server but then i was told i have to do scp on the server to transfer the file which basically requires me to setup a ssh server on my computer
<nickrud> tehpunkprodigy: you want to leave off the second * in that '*pdf*' for endings, sorry
<nickrud> snapemiken: when it asked if you wanted it to integrate into the system (or some words to that effect) what did you say?
<cdubya> ryanzec, what are you trying to do?
<ryanzec> I want to get a file on a server on to my computer
<cdubya> ryanzec, what have you tried?
<snypzz> trying to setup the cube insert 3 to 4 desktop screens
<Bradley> i have ubuntu 7.10 and i cannot get the GNOME partition Editor installed
<Bradley> form the add/remove application list
<snypzz> can anyone tell me where to get the info or screencast to do it...
<ryanzec> I have tried to do ftp but that does not work.  i was going to try to ssh into the server and then do scp but i don't want to have to setup a ssh server on my computer to download a file
<frailmage> Hi, I am having a problem trying to install Ubuntu, I go through the wizard on my boot disk, but I keep getting the error that there is not root file system, so it will not let me create a new partition, how can I fix this?
<cdubya> snypzz, right-click the panel, then add desktop switcher?
<Draco> ryanzec: scp draco@localhost:there here
<snapemiken> nickrud: chmod +x ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin && ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin   receive    Setup will help you get RealPlayer running on your computer.Press [Enter] to continue...       press enter then receive     Enter the complete path to the directory where you want
<snapemiken> RealPlayer to be installed.  You must specify the full
<snapemiken> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to the chosen directory.Directory:  [/home/snapemiken/RealPlayer]     what should I enter??
<cdubya> ryanzec, why would you think you would have to do that?
<cdubya> just curious
<Draco> ryanzec: then again I have a ssh server, though it really should work without
<cdubya> ryanzec, you shouldn't have to setup an ssh server
<nickrud> ryanzec: I don't have an ssh server on my machine, but scp stuff to/from servers all the time
<snypzz> ok
<cdubya> ryanzec, what nickrud said
<cdubya> :D
<frailmage> Hi, I am having a problem trying to install Ubuntu, I go through the wizard on my boot disk, but I keep getting the error that there is not root file system, so it will not let me create a new partition, how can I fix this?
<Bradley> i have ubuntu 7.10 and i need help installing drivers, and software
<cdubya> snypzz, that what you were talking about?
<Draco> ryanzec: alternatively Konqueror has really nice things like fish protocol built in. It require a Bourne shell on the server
<Draco> ryanzec: and Midnight Commander
<cdubya> ryanzec, have you tried using the Connect to server under places?
<snapemiken> frailmage: click on the roaster of the partition then type     /
<snapemiken> frailmage: i think that will work
<snypzz> I am trying to see the Cube on one screen with several other screens or desktops inside it
<livefoniks> Bradley:  What do you need?
<frailmage> snapemiken: Roaster? that is the name of the partition right? (sorry if it is an idiot question I am brand new at this)
<|seb|> does aptitude remove do purging too? ...as in apt-get --purge remove ?
<Thirsteh> frailmage, "mount location" or "mount position" or similar, yes
<bluecake> how to uninstall apache?
<Thirsteh> frailmage, a mount with location '/' is the root partition
<Bradley> livefoniks: i cannot get my ATI graphics card driver instaled
<snapemiken> frailmage, :D sry, that just the area for you to type a the bottom
<cdubya> bluecake, sudo apt-get remove apache2
<acecase> can I safely delete /var/log/kern.log.0, /var/log/messages.0 and /var/log/syslog.0? they are collectively eating my entire drive.
<livefoniks> Bradley:  Which card?
<frailmage> okay thanks
<bluecake> cdubya, done that, rebooted. apache still runni ng
<Llewxam> anyone know how to install guild wars under wine? got the latest version and every time i run the setup i get a: can't connect to arenanet error.
<|seb|> cdubya: what about --purge?
<nickrud> bluecake:  dpkg -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii , then apt-get remove <all packages listed>
<Bradley> livefoniks: a moblity radeon (ATI) 1400
<snapemiken> pathname of the directory and have write privileges to the chosen directory.Directory:  [/home/snapemiken/RealPlayer]     what should I enter??
<|seb|> nickrud: what about --purge?
<cdubya> bluecake, what does ps ax | grep apache2 say?
<nickrud> |seb|: a personal habit, I leave conf files behind for whenever I want to reinstall
<acecase> Llewxam: I have no idea that guild wars is to be honest, but I can say from experience that winex is worth the time
<limp> hey guys i was just wondering if there's news about adobe flash player for gutsy (adobe flash player does not work as you may know). Because the alternative flash player is really bad and most of the flash applications will not load
<cdubya> [seb], sorry, what?
<Bossmanbeta> :: Is it true that #ubuntu records all chat in #ubuntu (IRseek) for potential publishing on the net ??
<Bradley> livefoniks: a moblity radeon (ATI) 140
<Llewxam> acecase: guild wars is an online rpg
<Bradley> livefoniks: 1400
<acecase> Llewxam: or whatever transgaming is calling it now.
<Llewxam> acecase: cedega?
<l815> the area were my laptop is, is really hot T-T
<bluecake> cdubya, i have pstree, http://rafb.net/p/FIzURP38.html
<vocx> !logs | Bossmanbeta
<ubotu> Bossmanbeta: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<cdubya> |seb|, were you asking me if I was using --purge?
<bluecake> nickrud, i will do that
<|seb|> cdubya: or if you should
<acecase> Llewxam: ic. I havn't played ANY games in a long while but back when I was in to diablo II, it was MUCH better to use winex. Yeah cedega.
<ryanzec> cdubya, that was exactly what i was looking for, just a want to drap an drop file from other servers thank you.  I also now understand how to scp file from other server to my computer, thanks for all the help
<cdubya> ryanzec, no problem. glad it worked.
<nickrud> bluecake: if you want to remove even the config files (useful if you've changed them and want the default next time you install)  sudo apt-get remove --purge <packages listed>
<Bossmanbeta> well isn't that disturbing.........
<Bradley> hello
<Bossmanbeta> and isn't money exchanged for this?
<Bossmanbeta> or is that not true
<l815> how can i get my hard drive to run cooler in linux?
<Llewxam> acecase: i'm about to try with cedega... been stuck on this since yesterday. and if i could get doom 3 to run by god i can get guild wars too >.<'
<Bradley> can anyone help me get Linux;s drivers installed
<cdubya> |seb|, I tend to leave them around on my system. Not probably the best in practice, but saves me from having to pull them down again if need be.
<Bradley> and programs installed
<bluecake> nickrud, yeah, my conf files messed up. so i want to purge everythig
<nickrud> Bossmanbeta: no no money. The logs started as a project of one of the ubuntu devels
<livefoniks> Bradley:  Did you just install Ubuntu?  And have you done your updates yet?
<Scunizi> Bradley, what are you looking to install?
<acecase> Llewxam: lol good luck
<cdubya> bluecake, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<|seb|> cdubya: i see...thanks
<Llewxam> acecase: thanks
<Bradley> livefoniks: yes i just installed the newest version but i dont know how 2 update
<Bradley> Scunizi: the desktop effects
<Bossmanbeta> No one should expect privacy on the IRC, but I didn't think it was systematically logged and cataloged ala 1984..............
<Bradley> Scunizi: but it wont let me start them up
<acecase> I'm willing to bet that there is a clean way to clean out my log files? I'm sceared to just rm them
<Scunizi> Bradley, ah.. first look up by the clock and see if there is an orange box
<Bradley> Scunizi: ???, its just the time
<cdubya> bluecake, when you did the apt-get remove, did it say it was done successfully, or did you get any kind of error.
<PriceChild> Bossmanbeta: PM please.
<Scunizi> Bradley, ok.. what kind of video card do you have.?
<zulerdongle> hi. does anyone know how to make a virtual windows xp machine running in virtualbox be able to accept incoming internet connections... i was thinking if i could assign a network card solely for the virtual machine the problem would be solved but i do not know how to . can anyone help? thanks in advance
<bluecake> cdubya, i think nickrud is pointing me to the right track
<Bradley> Scunizi: an moblity radeon 1400 by ATI
<acecase> I did a find . -size +500M -print and I see those log files and when I do du on them they are all over a gig.
<Scunizi> Bradley, ok.. go to system/admin/restricted drivers manager and enable the ati driver
<cdubya> bluecake, kewl. good luck
<Bradley> Scunizi: ok let me try
<acecase> I'm gonna rm them then touch them all as root :)
<livefoniks> Bradley:  Get all your updates first...then the instructions for installing the latest ATI drivers can be found here:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<cdubya> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<isaacj87> acecase, what exact does "touching" do? i've always wonder that
<Bradley> Scunizi: it wont let me it says "The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled
<snapemiken> How can we bring a installed program in to the "Application" menu?
<bruenig> isaacj87: creates an empty file, it is pointless to do in bash though because it can be done with >file
<livefoniks> Bradley:  My advice would be to NOT use the restricted drivers manager, as it holds an outdated version of the ATI driver...you'd need to install XGL to make anything work, and that's a mess.
<moregreen> hey i am on gutsy...gnome right now, but when i try and load a KDE session i get blue screen , i see my mouse thats it.
<isaacj87> bruenig, ah. I see
<nickrud> snapemiken: right click the menu, then edit
<acecase> isaacj87: basicly it just creates the file with no content
<Bradley> livefoniks: how do i get the latest updates
<Scunizi> Bradley, sounds like livefoniks knows more about ati than me.. I'll let him help you.
<acecase> 2 slow :)
<TrustNoOne> livefoniks, so you are saying that ati is not good card to use in linux?
<vocx> snapemiken, what application?
<zulerdongle> hi. does anyone know how to make a virtual windows xp machine running in virtualbox be able to accept incoming internet connections... i was thinking if i could assign a network card solely for the virtual machine the problem would be solved but i do not know how to . can anyone help? thanks in advance
<Exfil> can anyone help me with a wine registry wuestion
<isaacj87> acecase, at the risk of sound noobish...what exactly does do?
<Scunizi> TrustNoOne, he's not .. it's just easier with nvidia
<J-Unit> y cant i alt tab out of nexuiz?
<Exfil> question
<livefoniks> ATI support in Linux is still a work in progress...much better than it was 6 months ago, but still..
<isaacj87> livefoniks, how about using Envy? not a good idea?
<elchado> Hello, i am trying to run ntfsfix, but need to unmount a volume. How do I unmount in terminal?
<TrustNoOne> Scunizi, well i have nvidia and ati box, nvidia one just works with ubuntu, i could never get ati card working properly with dual montior
<isaacj87> livefoniks, for Bradley i mean
<Bradley> livefoniks: what do to get the driver installed, i have downloaded it from the site
<Scunizi> TrustNoOne, yep.. sounds like my situation.. :(
<bluecake> nickrud, where file that will tell apache info about path of cgi-bin? apache2.conf has lots of include
<acecase> isaacj87: I guess I shouldn't say "basically" because "exactly" what it does is create the file with no content and default attributes :)
<TrustNoOne> Scunizi, my solution was: give up, just use nvidia one :)
<Scunizi> yep
<Bradley> livefoniks: how do i get the latest drivers, and get everything working correctly
<livefoniks> Bradley, grab all your system updates first, before installing the new driver.  Open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get update", no quotes...it'll prompt you for your password, then refresh your repository info.
<vocx> zulerdongle, I don't quite understand your question. I just know that I can browse the Internet within the virtual machine without problems. Do you mean some sort of server?
<elchado> Hello, i am trying to run ntfsfix, but need to unmount a volume. How do I unmount in terminal?
<Bradley> livefoniks: ok, this is prob. noob but where is the terminal
<acecase> aren't the /var/log/???.0 backups?
<nickrud> bluecake: it's in /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default . That get's linked into /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ , which is what ubuntu's version of apache uses to create the http.conf on the fly
<livefoniks> Bradley:  Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<acecase> *.0
<TrustNoOne> can i the hardware for rockband work in ubuntu for games
<sarah__> hey
<zulerdongle> vocx i guess you could say that. i want the virtual machine to be accesible online from the outside like for example to have an ftp server, to use bittorrent correctly, etc etc
<stacey> hello
<acecase> TrustNoOne: I'm sure it could :)
<sarah__> what is up!
<stacey> nothing much..
<sarah__> where you from?
<stacey> i just have a question if anyone can answer this... and im from ontario.
<sarah__> oh, well whats your question?
<Bradley> livefoniks: okay, after that what do i do?
<DjDarkstar> Need help with LinDVD (I have a legal copy from my mandriva2008 powerpack) I converted the rpm to deb using Alien and installed it. but i get /usr/bin/lindvd: line 3: exec: soundwrapper: not found
<stacey> im trying to find my logs from gaim and i cant find the files.
<elchado> How do I unmount a volume? Specifically, the one containing my Vista, so i can ntfsfix it.
<stacey> im an idiot with ubuntu lol.
<snapemiken> vocx: thank you I got it figure out
<bruenig> elchado: umount volume
<acecase> TrustNoOne: try looking for info on modding a gamepad for the console that you have rockband hardware for. It should be the same difference.
<sarah__> ooo i don't know
<sarah__> sorrry..
<elchado> bruenig: thanks
<livefoniks> Bradley:  Go to System/Administration/Update Manager...open that and follow the prompts.
<stacey> thats alright.
<Starnestommy> stacey: they might be somewhere in ~/.purple or ~/.gaim
<snapemiken> nickrud: thank you so much
<sarah__> can someone help me?
<stacey> thanks so much!!
<isaacj87> Starnestommy, that's what I thought...they're not in there though
<vocx> zulerdongle, ah. I've never used it that way. But it is very possible as you just figured out.
<TrustNoOne> acecase, ok so i couldnt just use a driver? i have to mod the hardware?
<rhineheart_m> hello... can Portsentry be installed remotely? Can't it block the ssh server? thanks..
<nickrud> snapemiken: no problem. You've walked yourself through a bunch of useful stuff in ubuntu now.  I'll link some useful reading
<sarah__> hello? can someone help me by downloading a game?
<Bradley> livefoniks: it just says download 6 files, says something else than finishes
<nickrud> !training | snapemiken
<ubotu> snapemiken: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<acecase> TrustNoOne: how would you connect the hardware to the pc?
<mrzither> Has anyone had problems where Ubuntu completely locks up when transferring large files via FTP?
<isaacj87> sarah__, sure what game?
<TrustNoOne> acecase, bluetooth
<zulerdongle> vocx but i dont know how to do it.. with vmware i could select which network card to use for my virtual machine but with virtualbox i dont know
<DjDarkstar> need help with soundwrapper
<sarah__> well im trying to download the sims and its not letting me?
<acecase> TrustNoOne: oic :) then I would bet there is a software solution yeah. sorry. I assumed it was XBOX plugs or something
<vocx> zulerdongle, I mean, I think virtualization is supposed to help you do that, so it's definitely possible. But don't know with Virtualbox. By the way have you read the manual, I think it covers a lot of things.
<Bradley> livefoniks: what now man, i did the updates
<sarah__> can you help me with that
<snapemiken> ubotu: yeah that's really nice but sometime the information just over the place
<joeb3_> Has the User-switcher broken in gutsy?
<livefoniks> Also, anyone who's having ATI driver issues can join me in #ati...there' zero traffic there.  :)
<vocx> !bot | snapemiken
<ubotu> snapemiken: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cdubya> sarah__, you're just trying to download a file?
<Bradley> ok livefoniks im there
<zero88> !bot
<zero88> !bot | vocx
<ubotu> vocx: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sarah__> well its a game and when i do download it, nothing happens.?
 * Lasivian unhappily returns to windows
<Lasivian> good luck folks
<cdubya> sarah__, did you make sure it was a game that was designed to run on Linux?
<isaacj87> sarah__, so you're trying to install the sims?
<sarah__> yeah im trying to and it is
<cdubya> sarah__, because I'm no gamer, but I don't think there's a sims version for linux
<acecase> TrustNoOne: just briefly looking, I see some stuff on the drum kit being used in windows so I'm sure it's doable. question is, has anyone already done the hard part? :)
<DjDarkstar> anyone know how to solve /usr/bin/lindvd: line 3: exec: soundwrapper: not found
<isaacj87> sarah__, yeah, and I'm looking at the sims on the WINE appdb and apparently it doesn't run with wine either :(
<sarah__> ugh.. i don;t think that matters? does it..? lol im dumb
<cdubya> sarah__, yeah, it won't run on linux
<sarah__> ugh!!!!
<sarah__> alright thanks for the help : )
<cdubya> sarah__, np
<sarah__> later : )
<vocx> chicks dig the sims
<leo_rockw> sarah__: second life does (isn't it just like sims!? lol)
<cdubya> heh
<bluecake> nickrud, how to tell apache to display text files on the web? when i click on file.java or file.c or file.bmp, firefox ask me to save those files?
<cdubya> Man, I'm WAY out of the galaxy when it comes to gaming.....
<CVD-PR> sup
<cjones> how do you add an mp3 to a dv file in kino ?
<cdubya> Lots o' gamers here, I suspect, though.....
<isaacj87> cdubya, haha not me...linux+gaming=no go
<nickrud> bluecake: that I don't know how to configure. It works properly here
<snapemiken> nickrud: how can i move a file into a system folder? It state : you don't have the permission to write...
<zero88> heello
<isaacj87> hello zero88
<bluecake> nickrud, for real? oh... shit...
<nickrud> snapemiken: to write to anything but your home you need to invoke admin privileges. The usual way is to use sudo <command>
<vocx> snapemiken, why do you want to do that? Maybe you don't need to.
<nickrud> !rootsudo | snapemiken
<ubotu> snapemiken: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cjones> how do you add an mp3 to a dv file in kino ?
<cdubya> isaacj87, heh
<Bossmanbeta> .
<bluecake> nickrud, can you paste /etc/apache/apache2.conf ?
<jacob> if i have to operating systems installed, how do i change the default operating system to boot up first?
<nickrud> bluecake: sure.
<jacob> two*
<moregreen> how do you change root password
<Flannel> moregreen: Ubuntu doesn't use the root password
<leo_rockw> jacob: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_6StringKng_> sudo passwd in terminal
<_6StringKng_> "sudo passwd"
<PriceChild> jacob: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and change the 'default' variable
<snapemiken> nickrud, thank you
<PriceChild> !noroot | moregreen
<ubotu> moregreen: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> !sudo | moregreen
<ubotu> moregreen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<PriceChild> _6StringKng_: see both messages by ubotu please, especially the first.
<moregreen> yeah
<bluecake> nickrud, http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<_6StringKng_> ok
<isaacj87> for those who are interested, if you're still using Feisty and want to install the Amazon MP3 Downloader...use the Debian Etch package.
<nickrud> bluecake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58840/ , unmodified
<moregreen> so ... if i have an admin user (userA) and a nonadmin user (userB) and am on terminal in userB and say sudo...what password am i typing?
<snapemiken> nickrud, but i think Ubuntu is not completely graphical interface though, user still need to stick with the code or just typing
<PriceChild> moregreen: sudo asks for the users password.
<Starnestommy> moregreen: userB's password
<PriceChild> moregreen: ie, whatever user you call it as.
<Flannel> moregreen: userB can't use sudo
<moregreen> but if he doesnt have privledges to lets say..install....
<PriceChild> moregreen: it will not escalate to root privelages however, unless that user is in the 'admin' group.
<moregreen> he would have to do >su userA ??
<PriceChild> I can't spell that name...
<nickrud> snapemiken: there are a lot of gui tools for working with the system. I tend to use the command line because those tools didn't exist when I started
<bluecake> nickrud, thx
<PriceChild> *word
<PriceChild> moregreen: no, he can't do anything.
<moregreen> k cool.
<moregreen> thanks guys
<Ipo> hey quick question, the forums says i cant post...any reasons for this? i dont think i was admin banned
<PriceChild> Ipo: come to #ubuntuforums and I'll sort you out :)
<snapemiken> nickrud, yes, i understand that but should it be a "completely click and drag" version?
<Atlantiz> any python gurus around that I can pm, I have a hard question
<vocx> Atlantiz, just ask. Waiting for a guru may take ages. Also, there are other channels specialized on programming.
<nickrud> snapemiken: I hope never. I started using linux because I hated the way ms and apple were hiding the system from me.
<Darkmystere> I cant get some games to work with wine 0.9.57 or 0.9.56 it like flickers in and out on background instead of the destinated window
<Wolfan> Hi I was hoping I could get some help...:-/
<Thanatos> #<bandung>
<leo_rockw> !ask | Wolfan
<ubotu> Wolfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nickrud> snapemiken: hiding the system isn't quite the right way to say it, but they made it very hard to get fine control over everything that goes on. Linux provides that access for me by design
<PriceChild> Darkmystere: 0.9.46 is the versino in ubuntu gutsy currently. The versino you have is not supported, please try #winehq
<Darkmystere> PriceChild, ......I already asked they sent me here
<PriceChild> Darkmystere: you're not using an ubuntu package, go back there :)
<snapemiken> nickrud, well, i don't know about anybody, but for me, it's really hard to get all Linux stuff in when I start
<Darkmystere> PriceChild, lol it was a .deb! and it was in the Ubuntu section!
<PriceChild> !info wine | Darkmystere
<isaacj87> Darkmystere, do you disable compiz before running?
<ubotu> darkmystere: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<PriceChild> Darkmystere: 0.9.46 ^
<tuntun> -_-
<snapemiken> nickrud: and when I stuck it's really hard to get help and all
<PriceChild> Darkmystere: 3rd party packages/repositories aren't supported here.
<Wolfan> Oh okay, here's the problem, I just installed Ubuntu  7.04 yesterday, and I'm trying to get my sound working....I was just following one of the pages on this topic, and it told me to check aplay -l and my sound card was there, so I unmuted all of my channels and am still getting nothing...anyone know anything about this?
<nickrud> snapemiken: don't sweat it. There's a steep learning curve to start. Just pick at it by the task you want to accomplish. Before you know it you'll reach critical mass and not need to ask anymore
<Darkmystere> isaacj87, PriceChild, it only fully loads with Compiz on im trying without compiz and the window only flickers then disappaears..i even tried running from terminal
<nickrud> snapemiken: here, the forums, and google "the exact error message" works really well. The last one especially
<PriceChild> Darkmystere: #winehq
<Atlantiz> ok then here it is, I forgot the password to my router so now I have to run a python script that will allow me to access the settings page. I am able to run it on the terminal but it returns a successful access on html code. I need to actually access the settings page on a web browser. Anyway I figured that I had to set up python to work with my apache2 server to try the script. And after some tinkering around it returns thi
<Atlantiz> s error: http://pastebin.ca/933215 and  here is the code: http://pastebin.ca/933224
<nickrud> snapemiken: that book I pointed you at earlier is a good start
<dori> has anyone experienced troubles with launching different profiles of firefox (2.0.0.12) simultaneously on gutsy?
<nickrud> Atlantiz: you'll probably find help a lot sooner on #python
<vocx> Atlantiz, can't you do a hard reset on the router? Like with a paper clip or something?
<nith> that'd be my bet
<nickrud> oh, vocx cuts through the chaff and finds the meat :)
<isaacj87> Wolfan, did you update after installing ubuntu?
<snapemiken> nickrud: Thanks, but what i am trying to say is... should there be a linux just like ms require user to learn nothing but to use it?
<Atlantiz> i'd rather not do a hard reset, the code gives a successful 200 ok code and shows some of the html code...I think with a little help i can get it to work
<cjones> what program automounts your ntfs partitions on boot ?
<nickrud> snapemiken: That's what this version is shooting at. Maybe someday
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi, i am wondering if anyone has gotten a ATI 3850HD working with DRI and multi screen support
<Wolfan> well I actually installed 6.10 but updated to 7.04 but not since then
<nickrud> cjones: mount does, it's called in /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<jms1989> How do you add a variable in a shell script? I've been trying $something but it doesn't work when I run a string to read the variable.
<snapemiken> nickrud: i see, it look better than the red hat from 2 years ago
<isaacj87> Wolfan, you might wanna check to see if there are any updates available. On my GF's laptop, the sound started working after I did an update
<leo_rockw> jms1989: i might be wrong, but i believe you need to use capital letters
<Wolfan> well there are a few that could be installed...maybe I'll try that
<fismoll8> hello everyone--I am trying to use my xkey usb drive with ubuntu gutsy--but it is encrypted. I am not presented with any screen asking me to enter my password when I plug it in, since autorun.inf runs off of .exe files. Any ideas on how I can get my data out of this thing?
<jms1989> I was using numbers. $01, $02, $03, etc.
<isaacj87> Wolfan, while you do that, what sound card do you have?
<vocx> Atlantiz, I just noticed that your code gives and indentation error
<nickrud> cjones: um, no it's not, wrong script I think
<Y-Town> Everytime I reboot my computer or start from being turned off I seem to loose my bluetooth mouse and keyboard and have to sit there for a couple minutes trying to relink them.  Anyone else run into this or know a fix for the problem?
<vocx> Atlantiz, your index(req) function is empty?
<Wolfan> heh, I can't remember to be honest, this computer is a few years old
<Li-Plus> hey i just installed windows and now grub isn't coming up, what is a quick way to reinstall grub easily
<Atlantiz> vocx to be honest I don't know a lot about coding, I've been researching the topic for sometime and this is as far as I could get
<Flannel> !grub | Li-Plus
<ubotu> Li-Plus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Li-Plus: first link
<Stoffer> anyone here use .daa files before?  I'm having some trouble dealing with them...
<Dangermike> Have a backtrace of my Firefox seg fault. I don't really know what im looking for but it appears libc.so.6 is to blame any input? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12513343/gdb-firefox.log
<isaacj87> Wolfan, run lspci in terminal...should tell you
<Atlantiz> vocx, if i remove the index(req) function the code works under a terminal
<vocx> Atlantiz, well I don't exactly know about sockets, but try commenting out that line "def index(req):"
<warriorforgod> so interesting thing has heppened.  I rebooted my pc earlier and now ubuntu is only reading on core of my X2 5000.  Any suggestions?
<Wolfan> this should be it no? 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<sdsheeks> Morning all - I recently installed ldap to play around with it and upon reboot of my other machine I'm unable to login.... ideas?
<Flannel> !away > Aresilek
<amir_> سلام
<amir_> HI
<Wolfan> Installed the updates, didn't seem to help...
<livefoniks> Greetings, amir_
<leo_rockw> amir_: woah, you put my konversation backwards, lol
<fismoll8> hello everyone--I am trying to use my xkey usb drive with ubuntu gutsy--but it is encrypted. I am not presented with any screen asking me to enter my password when I plug it in, since autorun.inf runs off of .exe files. Any ideas on how I can get my data out of this thing?
<legend2440> Stoffer:  are you referring to direct access archive files?
<Stoffer> legend2440, yeah
<sutabi> I am tring to compile simdock, and its asking for gconf-2.0 and its installed but under the name gconf-sharp-2.0             GConf - GConf ... I am guessing. So does anyone know how pkg_config works? am I able to rename it?
<legend2440> Stoffer:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<isaacj87> Wolfan, perhaps this will help?
<Stoffer> legend2440, yeah I saw that already, didn't work out for me very well
<isaacj87> Wolfan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504117
<nickrud> sutabi: it might be asking for the corresponding   -dev package
<Stoffer> legend2440, I went from a 885mb .daa archive to a 3.5 mb iso
<Atlantiz> vocx, without the line the script will not show as not found by the web server. However this is what I mean by it working under terminal: http://pastebin.ca/933239
<sutabi> nickrud: I've installed the dev and also downloaded the source and compiled it myself
<Dangermike> Looking for advice with Firefox seg fault. This only happens when i believe flash is embedded on the website but it can also happen at random whilst looking through ubuntu forums, bugs.launchpad, and a few other sites that dont have flash
<Dangermike> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12513343/gdb-firefox.log
<nickrud> heh. Then something seems wrong with the simdoc if you've compiled the original source ;)
<legend2440> Stoffer:  ok well i've never dealt with them myself so I don't know
<vocx> Atlantiz, so it works? Now what? You want to send that to a html page?
<Atlantiz> yes
<Stoffer> legend2440, assuming most people probably don't think of googling it and hitting the first link, it wasn't a bad tip.  Thanks anyway though.
<Atlantiz> that's what i've been trying to do
<l815> my hard drive seems to be running really hot
<Roey> I have a Geforce4 Ti4200 card and am running Gutsy Gibbon.  When I try to startx, X complains that it's using version 7185 where the Linux kernel module is at 7184.  I can't find packages to correct this.  What to do?
<boselecta> does anybody here actually have streaming video from the BBC website working in firefox? i installed medibunty and MPlayer and MPlayer plugin and all of that and I just can't make it go.
<Wolfan> hrmn...seems I'm already added to that group...
<pinstp> how do you find out ur ip address
<Starnestommy> pinstp: ifconfig?
<pinstp> but were i go to type it in
<Dangermike> pinstp, terminal
<Nith> pinstp: alternatively, look for the network image in your system tray, right click then connection information
<Dangermike> pinstp, if you have an internal address and need to find your external visit a website like whatismyip.com
<pinstp> ok ty
<kjp2> I have exported a directory via NFS, but sub directories that are actually mount points can't be accessed. how can I fix that ?
<l815> is 40c too hot for a hard drive?
<boselecta> does anybody here actually have streaming video from the BBC website working in firefox? i installed medibunty and MPlayer and MPlayer plugin and all of that and I just can't make it go.
<Bradley> livefoniks  what is GRUB
<Bradley>  also do you know of any good virutal machines to run Windows in Linux and
<Bradley>  Linux in Windows
<Wolfan> looking around it seems I'm not the only one, someone somewhere must have solved it, LOL I will find them *points up*
<jimmythegeek_> bradley: vmware server is free as in beer, runs on both for host and guest
<Starnestommy> Bradley: GRUB is a bootloader that can load many different operating systems
<vocx> Atlantiz, well, I'm not sure. You would need to know which function generates the code and send it to a file object. Or maybe you can just redirect the output like "python getin.py > file.html"
<mandrig> bradley, GRUB is an OS boot loader, allow... what he said, lol
<neville> Bradley have a look at Virtualbox
<Atlantiz> vocx, thank you I will start my search in that direction :D
<leo_rockw> l815: my laptop hd is at 40c right now, if that's any reference
<jimmythegeek_> I am trying to get a Sound Blaster Live to go.  lspci finds it, kernel mods are loaded, but I can't get sound out of alsa
<Bradley> ok, also does Grub boot windows or no
<leo_rockw> Bradley: yes
<jimmythegeek_> bradley: yes
<Bradley> cool, thatks
<dannyboy20> how do i get my webcam to work?
<boselecta> does anybody here actually have streaming video from the BBC website working in firefox? i installed medibuntu and MPlayer and MPlayer plugin and all of that and I just can't make it go.
<jimmythegeek_> how do you unload a kernel module?
<kjp2> I have exported a directory via NFS, but sub directories that are actually mount points can't be accessed. how can I fix that ?
<MICHAELKYLE>  /join #ubuntu-es
<l815> leo_rockw, maybe i'm just being paranoid, but it seems to be running hotter than with vista (by touch)
<diegosouza> Bradley, i'm virtualbox user and i really enjoy it
<Starnestommy> jimmythegeek_: sudo rmmod module
<jimmythegeek_> starnestommy: thanks!
 * jimmythegeek_ unloads ac97
<Bradley> hey leo_rockw: do u think  vmware server or virtual box is better
<leo_rockw> l815: i never used any other OS than kubuntu on this laptop, so i can't tell...
<leo_rockw> Bradley: i don't use a virtual machine, i don't need winbugs at all
<Atlantiz> vocx, file.html was generated and although it doesn't provide access, it shows the access page saved :)
<zero88> Anybody know of any good free proxies out there
<Bradley> lol
<Bradley> ok
<leo_rockw> Bradley: if anything, i use wine
<leo_rockw> Bradley: the only win app i use is a map of my city
<Bradley> is that the name?
<neville> leo_rockw Windows has its uses, and remember, its not its fault that it's evil. It's Microsoft. Take it up with them, not an OS that has tis uses
<Bradley> wine
<Bradley> Microsoft is great
<vocx> Atlantiz, so, I'm a genius? Or there are still issues?
<neville> Microsoft are a crook bunch
<Bradley> they give so much money to people
<Bradley> no, they donate so much money to charity
<mandrig> and take so much from far many more.
<neville> They take even more from people
<mandrig> nice neville ;)
<l815> windows & mac are equally bad
<leo_rockw> neville: i just said i had no use for it
<l815> no one OS is flawless , just take what you like best
<Atlantiz> vocx, there are still some issues...as the I only have access to the "saved" file not the actual .htm page
<leo_rockw> Bradley: wine is a linux implementation of window$ apis
<neville> leo_rockw I never denied that
<vocx> Windows is good or bad is offtopic. Don't discuss it here.
<docta_v> OS X is easily the best desktop OS
<neville> Wine is as dodgey as a contractor
<leo_rockw> ^ true
<caem> yes....
<leo_rockw> wine is not to be trusted, but it happens to work with the only win app i use
<Bradley> oh
<Bradley> ok
<Dangermike> !wine | wine
<ubotu> wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dangermike> !wine | Bradley
<ubotu> Bradley: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dangermike> rofl
<l815> what program can i use to display my hd temp all the time
<isaacj87> Dangermike, nice
<Dangermike> slip of the finger :\
<leo_rockw> l815: i'm on KDE, i made a superkaramba widget based off hdparm
<abhay> i am not able to initialise my acer webcamera .i tried cameroma but it's not working
<bazhang> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<moregreen> hey when i log in on KDE i dont see any icons and no menus or panels...what gives?
<l815> leo_rockw, i'd prefer one for gnome :), thanks though
<vocx> Atlantiz, and the actual .htm is in the router, right?
<Atlantiz> correct
<leo_rockw> l815: hdparm is a console program
<leo_rockw> l815: i just use superkaramba as a... i'd call it "frontend"
<l815> leo_rockw, well i'm looking for something i can add to my panel
<Dangermike> l815, you can use conky to get read outs from system programs
<Nith> <3 vim
<l815> leo_rockw, okay i'll check it out thanks :)
<leo_rockw> Nith: emacs is better (well, i never used emacs, but it's never too late for a flamewar)
<Dangermike> Looking for help/advice with Firefox seg fault. This happened when i went to a embedded flash website http://speedtest.net , but it can also happen at random whilst looking through ubuntu forums, bugs.launchpad, and a few other sites that dont have flash. I believe libc.so.6 is to blame but can it be replaced? do i just delete and possibly reinstall, or can it even be reinstalled (redownloaded)?
<Dangermike> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12513343/gdb-firefox.log
<Nith> lol
<Nith> 'dammit emacs'
<vocx> Isn't like libc the GNU C library, the most important piece of software created, essential for everything?
<leo_rockw> Nith: http://xkcd.com/378/ ;-)
<Dangermike> vocx, it happens with every browser i have installed
<Dangermike> not just firefox but i am focused on firefox
<leo_rockw> vocx: you're thinking gcc i believe
<leo_rockw> voxc: gnu c compiler
<hidox> .cl
<joeytwiddle> {CL} server closed, try !nwctf
<Aresilek> My adept manager, add/remove programs and apt-get have ceased to function
<Aresilek> I get: Reading package lists... Done| Bus error (core dumped)e... 50%
<ethan961> love the xkcd!
<cjones> what program rips cds to mp3s
<leo_rockw> ethan961: <3
<boselecta> does anybody here actually have streaming video from the BBC website working in firefox? i installed medibuntu and MPlayer and MPlayer plugin and all of that and I just can't make it go.
<ZorbalExPlon> hey yall, how i fix this. something with the vertical sync with refresh rate i guess. when i move my wobby windows around for instance you notice like all these horizontal lines chopping through and causing it to lag and stuff
<ethan961> <33 xkdc
<J-Unit> i downloaded folding@home for linux and it's an .exe!
<J-Unit> wat do i do?
<leo_rockw> ethan961: the image alt is so good
<moregreen> Anyone know why my KDE comes up blank? blue screen with a mouse...all the panels are invisible and dont do anything
<J-Unit> wine doesnt work
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: i would email the developers "yo, folding@home for linux is an exe!"
<vocx> leo_rockw, do "ldd /bin/<ommand>" and you'll see that everything is linked against libc. Gcc is only the compiler.
<ethan961> moregreen: kde3 or 4?
<leo_rockw> vocx: oh, thank you, didn't know that
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, lol
<moregreen> no idea , help me out
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: or try alien LOLOL
<moregreen> how do i find my kde version
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, but seriously (http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinConsoleInstall) it says a command maybe its wat i need to do?
<amerio> any idea how to set SMTP Server in thunderbird for hotmail?
<moregreen> >kde -version?
<moregreen> no...
<leo_rockw> moregreen: open any kde app and go help>about kde
<boselecta> ZorbalExPlon: you have to manually calculate the video mode.
<leo_rockw> moregreen: or from terminal: kde-config --version
<moregreen> i have KDE 3.5.8
<Flannel> amerio: Do you have a hotmail account that allows POP access?
<dsargeant> cjones: sound juicer should be able to.  It's the default cd extractor under applications -> sound.  You'll have to change the settings under preferences.
<moregreen> is that old or what?
<vocx> Dangermike, well, to answer your original question. I don't know why firefox segfaults, it just does. I crashes on my machine when I start it and then move the windows around a lot. But after that all goes well.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: checking
<ZorbalExPlon> boselecta, how do i do that?
<leo_rockw> moregreen: it's the one that comes with gutsy
<Nith> firefox has never crashed on my box
<leo_rockw> moregreen: there's 3.5.9 and 4.0, but i'd stay with 3.5.8 if i were you
<Nith> wierd
<amerio> Flannel I can recieve emails but cant send emails , downloaded the extentions webmail and webmail-hotmail for thunderbird
<caem> yes i need you..
<warriorforgod> I rebooted my machine and now it is only reading one of my 2 cores.  Any insight as to why this would happen?
<moregreen> okkkayy..
<caem> but i likeyou
<Nith> of course one of they guys at work has had firefox running with something like 40+ tabs for over a month
<Nith> so firefox acts wierd around me
<moregreen> leo_rockw: its not working though...
<leo_rockw> moregreen: updating it to 3.5.9 or 4.0 won't help either
<boselecta> ZorbalExPlon: I was mostly joking, but the old timers will remember doing it this way. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/text/XFree86-Video-Timings-HOWTO
<Dangermike> vocx, mines almost completely unusable same with epiphany, galeon, iceape and the many other browsers i have installed :\ my bug at launch pad has been open for several days now without response. I am sort of running out of options i have already reformatted and reinstalled Gutsy. Im guessing i will just have to downgrade to an older version :\
<moregreen> ok
<biabia> can anyone recommend a good/decent/fair fserve script for xchat?    I tried tuxserv but it seems buggy and hasnt been updated it like 3-4 yrs
<moregreen> so how can i solve this
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: apparently they gave it a .exe extension cuz they felt like it
<moregreen> anyone ever heard of this before
<dsargeant> cjones: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<mandrig> can anyone help me, when I play an avi in totem player, it doesn't deinterlace properly, there are green bars intersecting the video. and when I play the same avi in VideoLan, theres a green bar at the top of the video.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: just follow the steps provided on the page
<moregreen> everythings blank in KDE
<ZorbalExPlon> thanks for the link
<ethan961> Moregreen, can you access konsole via alt-f2?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: give it executable permisson (chmod +x filename) and then run it ./filename
<StrangeCharm> on a fujitsu p7230, using either the inbuilt microphone, or a working microphone headset connected via stereo jacks, i don't seem to be able to get any audio input. is there any way i can fix this?
<moregreen> i havent tried
<boselecta> ZorbalExPlon: unless you're doing something weird, manually calculating your video timings is not the answer.
<moregreen> im gonna try that and a diff username
<vocx> Dangermike, you mean none of the browsers work? That is odd. Are you running some sort of old PC, or maybe the RAM is screwed?
<ZorbalExPlon> oh, well what should i do
<Flannel> amerio: Do those extensions advertise being able to send?
<m0u5e> where does gnome keep all it's file ext handlers? is there a conf file with a list of .ext somewhere?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, i have it on desktop in a folder named "FAH504-Linux"...wat would be the exact command?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, commands*
<boselecta> ZorbalExPlon: wish I could help. try to find resources in the forum for your video card and/or monitor type. google will work.
<m0u5e> i remember i found it before... but i don't remember where it is now...
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: the ones that appear on the page
<kjp2> how can i re-enable a system service to start up on boot ? like samba
<chowder> Does anyone know how to change the default resolution for OpenGL?
<ZorbalExPlon> will do
<mandrig> can anyone help me, when I play an avi in totem player, it doesn't deinterlace properly, there are green bars intersecting the video. and when I play the same avi in VideoLan, theres a green bar at the top of the video.
<Flannel> kjp2: undo whatever ou did to disable it
<boselecta> does anybody here actually have streaming video from the BBC website working in firefox? i installed medibuntu and MPlayer and MPlayer plugin and all of that and I just can't make it go.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, location of files doesnt matter??
<Dangermike> vocx, Its a newer machine Asus m2n-mx mobo amd 3600+ 2 ocz platinum 1gb ram .. fairly recent specs X86 arch..
<kjp2> Flannel: yeah, I forgot the command. rc update?
<amerio> Flannel : yup , those extentions were made to make hotmail accounts work on thunderbird , though Im not able 2 send emails
<Flannel> !bum | kjp2
<ubotu> kjp2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: go to the directory the file is in (using cd)
<m0u5e> also... has anyone been able to fix the annoying mplayer_rc2 bug that involves the weird %20 naming converssion whenever you try to play certain files?
<chowder> Does anyone know how to change the default resolution for OpenGL?
<J-Unit> wat would i type exactly for the cd command?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: then write: sudo chmod +x FAH5-Linux.exe
<StrangeCharm> can anyone help me out with microphone problems?
<Flannel> amerio: They're scrapers.  Do they advertise the ability to send mail through hotmail though?  Hotmail itself has no SMTP server, unless you were grandfathered in
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: where did you save the file?
<mandrig> can anyone help me, when I play an avi in totem player, it doesn't deinterlace properly, there are green bars intersecting the video. and when I play the same avi in VideoLan, theres a green bar at the top of the video.
<J-Unit> on desktop in a folder called "FAH504-Linux"
<Finnish> Good morning
<StrangeCharm> Flannel: hotmail does have smtp servers, they're just not available for all acounts
<leo_rockw> morning Finnish
<vocx> Dangermike, Just to be sure, run the memtest.bin that appears in the grub menu when you power on the machine. Maybe it's the RAM, who knows.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: open up a terminal and type in the following: cd Desktop/FAH504-Linux
<Finnish> I'm ripping my CD with RipperX, and the result files are always only 2.0kb in size???
<Dangermike> vocx, ok i will try that in a bit thanks for the input! nobody else really had recommended anything to me before
<warriorforgod> I rebooted my machine and now it is only reading one of my 2 cores.  Any insight as to why this would happen?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: you can use the tab key for autocompletion
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, thats the first command i put in?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: yes
<amerio> Flannel: I have no idea Flannel , the guides I read say that you can send emails , is there anyway to make it work?
<chowder> Does anyone know how to change the default resolution for OpenGL?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, k
<kimberly> HELLO IM A NEWBIE
<Nith> chowder: please be more specific
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: and i would recommend reading a lil bit about cli commands, they are really useful
<leo_rockw> kimberly: don't scream please
<Nith> kimberly: Hello, welcome to #ubuntu
<wasabi_> i'm trying to build evolution from svn on gusty, but i can't seem to run it after installing. anyone here know any repo with svn debs?
<J-Unit> cli commands?
<vocx> Dangermike, any other symptoms? Have you installed something in and odd way, compiled something?
<chowder> Nith: what other information do u need?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, cli commands?
<Flannel> amerio: You really need to consult the documentation for those particular extensions.  You might try #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<mandrig> Hi Kimberly
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: command line interface == cli
<mandrig> can anyone help me, when I play an avi in totem player, it doesn't deinterlace properly, there are green bars intersecting the video. and when I play the same avi in VideoLan, theres a green bar at the top of the video.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok, now type in the following: sudo chmod +x FAH5-Linux.exe
<kimberly> SCREM ONLY WHEN...  YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: and enter your password
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, well now i understand the cd stuff ;) i needed to c that command from u as well as turn the graphical buttons wen viewing things to text
<lackli> thet nine inch nails ordering site isn't working
<lackli> https://store.nin.com/main/order_options
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, no such file or directory
<Nith> chowder: is it for compiz, some game, what for? Asking for changing the default resolution of openGL seems to not make sense to me but it could be just me
<amerio> Flannel : well , I need any good mail software that works with hotmail , it doesnt matter for me if its thunderbird or not , Evolution works with hotmail?
<Dangermike> vocx, not really i cant explain this happened directly after a new install. I had ran apt-get upgrade . after that it started failing but i believe those just to be from the standard repo i hadn't added any new ones to this install
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok, try the command ls
<chowder> Nith: it's for a game called Urban Terror
<wasabi_> i'm trying to build evolution from svn on gusty, but i can't seem to run it after installing. anyone here know any repo with svn debs?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: and see if the file is there
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, it is
<Flannel> amerio: Hotmail doesn't allow direct connection from mail clients (unless you have an old account that does).  Because they want to show you ads and stuff.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, like i did the command not just gui way
<chowder> Nith: i was playing the game Urban Terror, I changed the screen resolution and the game crashed.  terminal output points to too high of a resolution.  It set the default OpenGL resolution too high.  i just need to find that file so i can edit the default resolution
<crushy> is there any firewall for ubuntu with gui?
<J-Unit> crushy, firestarter
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok, then sudo chmod +x FAH5-Linux.exe should work
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: use tab to autocomplete the name of the file
<crushy> for gnome?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: linux is case sensitive
<J-Unit> crushy, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<J-Unit> crushy, ya
<Flannel> crushy: and Guarddog for KDE
<vocx> Dangermike, oh yes, you mentioned that it was a fresh install.
<crushy> ty bro  j-unit
<mandrig> can anyone help me, when I play an avi in totem player, it doesn't deinterlace properly, there are green bars intersecting the video. and when I play the same avi in VideoLan, theres a green bar at the top of the video.
<crushy> :)
<Nith> chowder: I'm sorry but I'm not sure how to do it. My first instinct is try to set your X resolution lower and see if the game follows suite from that
<J-Unit> crushy, np
<amerio> Flannel what do you mean by an old account ?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, doesnt work still
<chowder> I'll try that Nith
<Strump> oO
<Strump> sry
<Flannel> amerio: some older accounts had the ability, when they stopped giving it out for free, if you already had an account, you got grandfathered in
<Strump> where is the germany icr chat Ubuntu ?=?
<ceil420> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Flannel> !de | Strump
<ubotu> Strump: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ceil420> :o
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: if the file is there then it has to work
<Strump> thx
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: sudo chmod +x FAH5-Linux.exe
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: copy paste
<amerio> Flannel : I see , then i'll keep checking it via web :) thank you flannel
<mandrig> can anyone help me, when I play an avi in totem player, it doesn't deinterlace properly, there are green bars intersecting the video. and when I play the same avi in VideoLan, theres a green bar at the top of the video.
<Strump> bye all
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, thats wat i was doing
<Nith> Strump: Cheers
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, it still doesnt work :(
<mandrig> amerio, you could open up a gmail account, and forward your old email there.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, i just loked at thing
<vocx> mandrig, it's probable that there is not solution because the file is using windows codecs that are not properly supported in linux.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, and it says to do another command b4 the cd
<J-Unit> leo_rockw,
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: wait, what's the name of the file?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, mkdir /folding
<J-Unit> cd /folding
<J-Unit> wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/release/FAH502-Linux.exe
<J-Unit> chmod +x FAH502-Linux.exe
<FloodBot2> J-Unit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diegosouza> mandrig, about the totem I had problems too, so i use VLC well configured
<Dangermike> J-Unit, if its a windows executable run wine FAH502-Linux.exe
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: it isn't
<Dangermike> heh
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: they just named it .exe for some weird reason
<Dangermike> wtfux
<crushy> bro j-unit how to configure it ?
<mandrig> diego, with VLC I still have a green section at the top.
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: he's trying to chmod +x and ./file
<diegosouza> mandrig, check all vlc configs, they are too much
<crushy> someone came in my pc today
<crushy> and typed some strange commands
<Nith> my sql is rusty -.-
<crushy> ho bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &DB.exe &exit
<crushy> this :-s
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: use nautilus and find where you saved the file
<J-Unit> crushy, it has a wizard if for some reason it dint come wen u have firestarter started click firewall->run wizard
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: then open a terminal and go to that directory
<SkinnypuppY34> I'm thinking of getting a dual core processor and mb. Do you have to do anything in config to activate the second proc core?
<diegosouza> mandrig, i'm with a perfect video display because i've tested many config options
<nickrud> SkinnypuppY34: no
<vocx> SkinnypuppY34, no
<crushy> yes i did
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, wats nautilus
<SkinnypuppY34> Cool , thanks
<crushy> will that block all ports?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: gnome file manager. you can use konqueror if you're on kde.
<ethan961> J-Unit: nautilus it the gnome file browser
<Dangermike> J-Unit, if it still gives you a problem chmod a+x FAH502-Linux.exe  i was able to extract the content and get in the installer that way
<Starnestommy> crushy: I don't think so
<[meme]> I am mounting a 1 TB FakeRAID in Ubuntu 7.10, is it normal that the mounting takes several seconds?
<vocx> SkinnypuppY34, the linux kernel itself has supported Symmetric multi processing for many years, but only recently the multi core processors became popular.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, im on gnome
<crushy> tos filtering? shall i choose servers there for more secure system :-s
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: open up nautilus and go to the folder where you saved the file
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: i don't use gnome, can't you do the chmod +x from nautilus? you can do that with kde
<boselecta> oh gosh i think i am seeing streaming bbc videos in firefox!
<Dangermike> leo_rockw, you can open as admin
<leo_rockw> boselecta: you may want to write a how-to
<J-Unit> crushy, well -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firestarter_%28firewall%29 might say
<nickrud> boselecta: how'd you set yours up?
<SkinnypuppY34> vocx thanks . Been many years since I did a dual  pentium board
<J-Unit> crushy, oops nvm i dint look b4 sending
<Maimster> How's everyone tonight..
<leo_rockw> Maimster: peachy
<crushy> before sending what
<Nith> Maimster: kicking myself for forgetting sql
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, wen u say open up nautilus do u mean like go to the file in gui way?
<Nith> Maimster: And you?
<mandrig> diegosouza: could you help me with the settings I need?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: yup
<Dangermike> J-Unit, go to places then Desktop
<boselecta> select trunc(sysdate) from dual
<Maimster> I got out of a bad kernel so I am fine.
<Maimster> SQL is pretty nice and handy to know.
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: thanks, i don't know all those gnome things.
<Dangermike> np
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, Dangermike, k, i went to places -> desktop now?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: don't you have a folder there? FAH5-Linux or smth like that?
<Dangermike> J-Unit, in what directory did you execute wget
<Nith> good recovery, I don't know how to get out of a bad kernel
<boselecta> all i know is selects mostly. drop table, insert, delete, cursor and all of that i haven't yet needed.
<crushy> br
<crushy> brb
<Nith> heck, I dont even know how to tell if a kernel is bad
<nickrud> it doesn't boot
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, folder on desktop is called FAH504-Linux and file within is called FAH504-Linux.exe
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: i'm guessing ~, since he didn't know how to use cd
<Dangermike> ...
<J-Unit> Dangermike, execute wget?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok
<Maimster> Nith: You download, compile, reboot then have it tell you that there are no restricted drivers for it.  You go back if you can!!!!
<diegosouza> mandrig, well... i saw the screenshot i really don't know... but if u want remote desktop i think i can try
<Dangermike> J-Unit, Double click the folder on the desktop -_-'
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: go to terminal and copy paste the following: cd ~/Desktop/FAH504-Linux
<Dangermike> better yet follow leo_rockw answer you need to do it from terminal
<nickrud> Maimster: if you want a custom kernel, you have to compile custom video drivers ;)
<boselecta> hm now my video is gone but i still have sound.
<J-Unit> Dangermike, i tried double clicking it, as well as right clicking and selecting open in another way or wtv and typed wineconsole none of that worked
<Dangermike> it needs to be renamed and not opened with wine
<Dangermike> thats why its not working
<Maimster> nickrud Yep! I was really chasing new drivers for my Realtek 1000MB NIC.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, ok i did cd ~/Desktop/FAH504-Linux
<nickrud> boselecta: is that with mplayer plugin? I ended up installing realplayer so I could watch bbc
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, now?
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: it doesn't really need to be renamed
<boselecta> yeah with mplayer.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok, now copy paste this: sudo chmod +x FAH504-Linux.exe
<Maimster> nickrud: I will just leave well enough alone.
<Dangermike> leo_rockw, if its doing it from the GUI yes it does but if your going to take him through term just a+x the file and ./
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: and then type in your password
<nickrud> Maimster: heh. So do I
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: oh, ok. i know what you mean
<Maimster> nickrud: Ubuntu hates my motherboard.
<Dangermike> Maimster, hate it back
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: then i should make him rename it so he can use nautilus in the future
<Maimster> Dangermike: Lol
<Nith> Linux hates my graphics card!
<nickrud> Maimster: it doesn't hate it, it despises my ati
<stacey> hey is anyone there?
<Dangermike> leo_rockw, ehh take him through terminal its a setup process so if he does it through the GUI he would have to the option to 'run in terminal'
<Maimster> nickrud: I got my nVidia restricted drives running under the stock generic kernel.
<boselecta> i have it working with 256k quality wmv streams. but for 512k the picture goes away.
<Nith> I can't wait to say to my kids "way back when ati cards existed and linux was complicated"
<Maimster> nickrud So really I should not be crying about this stuff.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: did it work?
<Dangermike> !ask | stacey
<ubotu> stacey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dn4> what is an open source software that can graph rotating coordinate systems in 3d or 4space
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, http://pastebin.com/d2853988f
<leo_rockw> Nith: ever tried a winmodem back when?
<Maimster> nickrud: My downloads are so painfully slow though...  33kbps... install of 700-800kbps
<Maimster> install = instead.
<n2diy> dn4: kstars?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, but nutn started and there r no multiple files in the folder like the site said there would be
<Nith> leo_rockw: my kids will know the same feeling I get from that question when asked if they remember ati
<Nith> atleast I hope
<nickrud> Maimster: try living at the bottom of a 3k pipe. I used to live in the real sticks
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: good, now copy paste this one: mv FAH504-Linux.exe FAH504-Linux
<Maimster> Everything else on this system is really running nice though.
<leo_rockw> Nith: hahaha
<Maimster> nickrud: I would find a nice roof and jump!
<stacey> ok. i am trying to make some back up discs of all my shit on my computer. and i just put the blank cd in and it asked if i wanted to burn a cd and i said yes. so i put the files i wanted into the folder and pressed write to disc. it took like 5 mins but nothing was burnt to the disc. what other programs can i use? im an idiot with linux by the way lol
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, again no response it just gives me the feeling i have to keep putting commands
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: no, that's good
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, ya i assumed so
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: now this one: ./FAH504-Linux
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: that should run the program
<vocx> stacey, don't use the s-word. And you can use "gnomebaker".
<Maimster> stacey: Welcome to the family! hehe...  Which program are you using..  I use k3b myself.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: next time you want to run it you can just navigate to the file with the gui
<leo_rockw> <3 k3b
<Dangermike> stacey, if your looking for burning software k3b is another good option
<vocx> stacey, Are you sure nothing was burnt? Have you ejected the disk?
<stacey> <Dangermike> - where do i find it?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, things r going well but wats a proxy?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, sry for being stupid
<Dangermike> stacey, synaptic
<stacey> i just have the stuff that i can get without installing it with the terminal. i was planning on being smart about computers but i got lost a long time ago lol.
<Nubbie> hi, i'm having issues with hardy... upon boot, i am met with an error that stat's something roughly like this: acpi_ec_wait, and it hangs there. i am able to boot the recovery kernel though... any thoughts?
<Dangermike> stacey, synaptics is a gui program found under system->admin->synaptic
<Dangermike> !synaptic | stacey
<ubotu> stacey: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<vocx> !hardy | Nubbie
<ubotu> Nubbie: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Nubbie> vocx: thanks, but that channel is dead.
<stacey> thanks so much!!!  seriously this helps sooo much lol.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: you're not being stupid, everyone has to start somewhere. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<vexati0n> is there any way i can get my system to automatically detect the insertion of  CD, and run a command if it meets certain criteria?
<vexati0n> on a CLI-only machine
<vocx> Nubbie, you should not expect help here.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, i love computers alot and stuff but ive never passed the boundaries that microsoft put on windows users (if u no wat i mean)
<Nubbie> vocx: i don't expect help anywhere, i just hope there is somebody with the answer to my problem.
<n2diy> vexati0n: try asking in #bash?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, xept for proxy stuff that i just dint no
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: yup, you're still in the matrix, haha
<Maimster> leo_rockw lol
<Nubbie> vocx: i asked in ubuntu+1, it's dead. so i figured there's a good chance there are hardy users in here.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, proxy = transfer of data to and from servers?
<vocx> Nubbie, again, it's not nice to do that. It is alpha software for a reason. Most bugs are discussed in mailing lists, bug trackers, not on irc channels.
<Nubbie> J-Unit: a proxy is an intermediate stop in the flow of data between you and the world.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: a proxy is like an extra layer between you and other servers
<Dangermike> J-Unit, that is really offtopic the wikipedia article should explain how proxy servers work ;)
<raju> how to make the licecd to work
<J-Unit> Dangermike, well all i needed to no was that it was transfer from sumtin to sumtin, i was hoping for a sentence definition instead i got pages lol
<raju> how to make the licecd work
<Dangermike> raju, bug dna isn't yet used for data storage
<Dangermike> but their working on it ;P
<RoadHazard> dood if you find a way to put lice to work, I"ll invest
<raju> Dangermike, yours is not clear
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, so wait "use proxy" yes or no? wat would be the difference for me? i said to ask everytime it connects since im on dial-up
<Dangermike> RoadHazard, i believe its harvard that has invested in bug dna data storage research
<Starnestommy> raju: are any error messages showing up when you try to start it?
<Dangermike> J-Unit, the answer for you would be no
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: you're not using a proxy
<raju> Starnestommy, yeah unable to mount the filesystem
<suxxor> hello
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, Dangermike, the fact that im using dial-up makes that a no?
<suxxor> i am using anjuta
<Dangermike> J-Unit, the fact you dont know what a proxy is means its a no you would know if your using one
<Starnestommy> raju: sounds like it might be a burn error
<warriorforgod> I rebooted my machine and now it is only reading one of my 2 cores.  Any insight as to why this would happen?
<Dangermike> !md5 | raju
<ubotu> raju: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<leo_rockw> Dangermike: yup, if you had set up a proxy you would know
<suxxor>  when i am trying to run the target it shows me 2 line section
<suxxor> what should i insert in them
<J-Unit> Dangermike, k. thx
<vocx> suxxor, I'm sorry, but you shouldn't be asking that here. You should read the manual or documentation for the program, or better yet, learn to compile from the command line, and then use and IDE.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, thx to u 2, things seem to be wortking, im still answering da questions tho
<raju> Starnestommy, i burn the cd many times , on diferent machine too , it is not working it is going upto mounting the filesystem
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: good :-)
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, it said welcome to folding@home and stuff from them that means it connected :)
<Starnestommy> raju: is your CD drive IDE, SATA, SCSI, or USB?
<raju> Dangermike, i checked the md5 also it is fine
<Dangermike> raju, any more verbose information about the error?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: haha, awesome
<Dangermike> raju, can you switch to a terminal and login or no?
<MaXo2> Bonsoir
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, so wait all the work is gona be done on my folder on the desktop? or another directory?
<raju> Dangermike, shall i send a file about the error
<Brajuh> o.O
<Brajuh> O.o
<Dangermike> J-Unit, it depends on where folding@home installed to
<Dangermike> raju, another question was asked of you by Starnestommy you should answer this question also
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: it might use the same folder the file is in, or it might create a hidden folder in your home
<raju> Starnestommy, Cd drive sata means , im not bgetting
<bullgard4> What is the function of the kondemand/0 process? Does it control the CPU clock frequency?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, its on the desktop under a folder name "work" kinda ovious ;)
<raju> Starnestommy, i am using SATA hard disk
<Starnestommy> raju: is the CD drive also SATA?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, so wait, from now on (my linux days) ill run it off a terminal? and how would i start the program?
<raju> Starnestommy, ya
<icesword> anyone can give me a tool can turn img to iso?it should works in windows
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: you should be able to navigate to the folder with the gui, and running the program from the gui. (maybe right clicking and running from terminal)
<Dangermike> J-Unit, that package isnt supported by ubuntu it would be best if you were familiar with the documentation for folding@home
<vocx> !iso | icesword
<raju> Dangermike, the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<ubotu> icesword: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<icesword> vocx, no,i want change a img file to a iso file,ok?
<jimmythegeek_> Hey, folks.  How would you go about changing the mount point for /var ?  I have too small a partition for it to support an upgrade, would like it to just share a large / for now
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, right clicking and open wit other app then type wat?
<jimmythegeek_> /etc/fstab has a UUID I'm not familiar with
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: right clicking and "open in terminal"
<J-Unit> Dangermike, wat package isnt supported by ubuntu? folding@home?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, o
<crxyem> ok, just did a dist-upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 and lost my wireless connection, ipw2200, my router is wpa
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: yeah, folding@home isn't part of the ubuntu repos
<vocx> !uuid | jimmythegeek_
<raju> Dangermike, error follows " /bib/bash cannot access tty : job control turned off "
<ubotu> jimmythegeek_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dangermike> icesword, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3115582
<icesword> Dangermike, ok,thank you ,sir
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, if its not in the repositories that means its not supported? that makes sense if its like that and right click on the initial .exe file?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: what he meant by not supported is that people here won't be able to help you if there's any problem with that app. the program will work fine, tho
<Dangermike> J-Unit, that just means that you cant always expect absolute answers for folding@home unless someone has been using it or somebody is kind enough to read the documentation
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: he was suggesting you to read the docs of the app so you can troubleshoot yourself
<bradley> hey,
<Dangermike> J-Unit, here at least they have their own support channels
<bradley> i have one more question
<bradley> well maybe more
<Dangermike> !ask > bradley
<bradley> ok, so my computer will start to download the A
<bradley> ATI drivers but wont install them
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: the initial exe file shouldn't be there anymore, i made you rename it
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: it didn't need the .exe extension. that's a windows thing
<Dangermike> J-Unit, also that file should probably only be used to (re)install
<caem> alo...
<bullgard4> man lspnp: "list Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources." What are 'Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources'?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, ok so its the same thing without the .exe? and thats wat i right click on?
<bradley> i need some help getting some drivers installed stiil
<Dangermike> bradley, nobody can help you unless you provide more information about what is happening. error messages, output etc are needed to troubleshoot
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: lemme double check that, i just run the app myself
<vocx> bullgard4, I guess those things like USB controllers, to which you attach devices.
<bradley> um, i go to restricted drivers
<bradley> click on the ATI drivers and it starts to download but never finishes
<Dangermike> !punctuation | bradley
<ubotu> bradley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dangermike> bradley, whats the error
<biabia> can anyone recommend a good/decent/fair fserve script for xchat?    I tried tuxserv but it seems buggy and hasnt been updated it like 3-4 yrs
<vocx> Dangermike, haha, the !enter factoid is shorter to type.
<bradley> i dont know, it just kind of sits there
<Dangermike> bradley, can you ping out whilst its downloading?
<Dangermike> vocx, heh yeah had to priv message to make sure it existed ;P
<Dangermike> ill remember next time
<bradley> well, im talking on Xchat so i assume somethings getting out
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: my program seems to freeze at: [06:38:51] Completed 0 out of 1500000 steps  (0%)
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know if there is a way for GRUB when it gives u 10 seconds to select an OS choice for it not to automatically boot into Ubuntu if u don't selet it after 10seconds, but instead have it boot into a different one?
<bradley> i have been trying to get the 3d desktop effects working for the longest time
<vocx> bradley, make sure you have activated all repositories, well, except those with sources or third party.
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: i'm guessing you run that file again next time you want to use the app
<leo_rockw> eatatjoes2: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bradley> im going to restart my computer
<bradley> brb
<eatatjoes2> leo_rockw: thanks
<Dangermike> !grub | eatatjoes2
<ubotu> eatatjoes2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dangermike> eatatjoes2, may wanna check the groubhowto
<Dangermike> grubhowto*
<vocx> eatatjoes2, there is the "default" option. Change it from "0" to something like "3" depending on your list.
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, its so much better on ubuntu compared to xp!
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: mine just froze there
<eatatjoes2> vocx: do that in edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, wats ur processor?
<vocx> eatatjoes2, yes
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: core duo
<eatatjoes2> okay thanks
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, im jealous :(
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: maybe i need to open a port or smth
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, but im geting a core 2 quad wit 4 gb of ram and a 8800 gt in like 4 months ;)
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: i worked really hard for this lappy!
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok, now i'm jealous
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, o i thot it was desktop
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, my laptop was like garbage and i fixed it and it cost me 100$ (pentium 3 850 mhz)
<deeproot> i changed a option in the automount program for a flash drive and now it will not mount automatcally, where can i erase the changes i made
<Nith> booya, success
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: well, let's not add more noise to the channel
<nickrud> deeproot: what change did you make?
<deeproot> i put rw in the mount options
<leo_rockw> deeproot: /etc/fstab
<toru> hi all
<deeproot> i think i should've put -o rw
<toru> .
<leo_rockw> hi toru
<Nith> toru: Hello
<nickrud> deeproot: where did you put that rw?
<toru> i was wondering if someone can help me with a syslog situation
<deeproot> these dont show up in fstab they the automount ones that show up on your desktop and put a dir into the media dir
<nickrud> deeproot: one last time: where did you make the change?
<deeproot> i right clicked on the drive and put rw in the mount options
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, k, so thx alot and im gona go work on my arms then im gona go to bed
<toru> I have a ubuntu server with syslog enabled and other systems are able to remotely stream logs to  it. I now want to segregate logs from each system
<l815> hi :)
<sap1> Hi, Just wanted to know if there is a "post-it" or "sticky notes"  type program for ubuntu/linux  ?
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: ok, have a goodnight
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, so ya by and goodnight to u 2 (if u r on my timezone)
<toru> sap1, check out desklets
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: it's 4:45am here
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, u dint sleep yet??
<toru> tomboy notes aren't bad either, though they aren't sticky notes :)
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install gyach i386 on my 64 bit system  I have every thing ,but  one library so I system linked it where the program looks ,but it says it 64 bit  lib .  How do I get the 32 bit version of the lib ?
<Dangermike> sap1, have you checked out tomboy notes
<leo_rockw> sap1: there's knotes for kde
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, here its 1 45 am
<l815> tomboy notes are great
<deeproot> i can still manually mount the device usin the term
<nickrud> deeproot: gconf-editor /system/storage/volumes , you'll see some _org_freedesktop* folders, one of those will be the usb flash., remove the option
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: i have jetlag, i was in 1:45 a couple of days ago
<fraser> i just installed the latest version of ubuntu. should it come with WLAN capability out of the box?
<sap1> hmm.. wow lots of choice, so which one is the recommended ?
<deeproot> nice, thank you
<leo_rockw> sap1: not knotes, unless you have kde
<Dangermike> sap1, you'll probably need to try a few out to see which works best for your needs
<J-Unit> leo_rockw, k, anyway bye and thx again
<leo_rockw> J-Unit: yup, np, gnite
<amenado> fraser yes, but it depends on your wifi card..some works right away some dont
<vocx> tarelerulz, maybe you get the source and compile it yourself.
<toru> so is there anyway to isolate streams of syslog coming to a syslog server to different files?
<l815> is there a linux game channel?
<sap1> k ty , i have gnome , so i guess i'll try tomboy or desklets
<fraser> amenado, i have a toshiba laptop with an atheros wirelass card. where can i find out if this is supported?
<deeproot> thats a nice tip,  Thank You nickrud
<Dangermike> sap1, tomboy should already be installed
<sparr_> how can i make a particular repository the top priority for the packages that it provides?
<sap1> k
<Dangermike> !madwifi | fraser
<ubotu> fraser: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dangermike> fraser you need the restricted modules installed
<leo_rockw> l815: idk, but that's a good idea
<nickrud> deeproot: gconf-editor is a nice tool, it exposes a lot of internal settings as well as nearly all the gnome app preferences, even the hidden ones
<amenado> fraser-> i believe that is supported, check your /lib/firmware/`uname -r`  and should see the athxxx
<crxyem> so anyone here have offer any help on wireless in 7.04
<toru> I have 7.10 wireless
<deeproot> i've never heard of it before but its looking awesome
<icesword> 7.04
<vocx> fraser, I would also suggest you to check ubuntuforums.org for your laptop, and read the comments from people with laptops similar to yours.
<Dangermike> !info madwifi-tools > fraser
<sap1> Umm.. anotehr bigger prob is that: My x-sane runs only as a root with my hp-PSC 1510 ? any ideas/suggestions?
<l815> leo_rockw, i'm not a big gamer, but the way linux works has brought my interest back into mmo's :D
<tarelerulz> vocx , I did source compile and I get some wine error .  would it help if you saw the error ?
<nickrud> sparr_: you need to define your need a little better
<toru> syslog anyone?
<leo_rockw> l815: there's regnum online in 3d, the mana world in 2d
<toru> is there anyway to isolate streams of syslog coming to a syslog server to different files?
<nickrud> toru: you might want to look at some replacement syslogs, like syslog-ng
<macogw> nickrud: insert oblig reference to linus, gnome, and hidden features
<friedtofu> sap1 - add yourself to the scanner group
<toru> so then should I assume syslog can't do that? eh nickrud?
<vocx> tarelerulz, I'm confused. You downloaded a 32-bit Windows program for your 64-bit system, and now you want to run it with wine?
<fraser> Dangermike, amenado, thanks
<leo_rockw> l815: altho i believe regnum online doesn't have a big community of english speakers (i speak spanish)
<macogw> toru: syslog-ng is the newer nicer syslog
<l815> leo_rockw, i tried it, but i keep running into problems
<nickrud> macogw: I plead the fifth
<sparr_> nickrud: i have added third party repositories that provide newer versions of packages that the ubuntu repositories provide.  apt-cache policy tells me that the ubunto repos have priority 990, while my new repository is priority 500.  how can i get the packages from the new repo?
<nickrud> toru: not simply
<l815> leo_rockw, i speak portuguese :D
<sap1> friedtofu: umm.. i think i tried that but it didnt help (i hope i tried it the corrrect way :) )
<macogw> toru: Syslog: the Next Generation :P
<toru> I know about syslog-ng but I wanted to make sure before switching over that syslog can't do this
<Li-Plus> how do i use emerald theme manager for my window bars
<friedtofu> sap1 can you go in terminal and type in "groups" just to be sure?
<macogw> Li-Plus: have to be using compiz
<leo_rockw> l815: i don't know of any other mmo
<nickrud> sparhawk__: the packages should have higher version numbers, if they do they will be preferred. You can investigate apt pinning , it's a black art for wizards
<tarelerulz> vocx, Gyachi  yahoo linux client use wine for the voice chat on yahoo and  when I compile it I run into any error .
<l815> leo_rockw, i'll try reinstalling
<zdux00tv_> hi I'd like some advice setting up a dual boot OS. I already have 1 linux distro installed gOS, and Id like to set ubuntu as the second
<Li-Plus> macogw: i am using compiz but it says there aren't any themes in emerald
<leo_rockw> l815: but regnum did give me some problems before ATI worked on their drivers
<Dangermike> !dual-boot > zdux00tv_
<nickrud> sparhawk__: sorry, sparr_ that last was for you
<macogw> Li-Plus: note that emerald is sort of a hack with a tendency to crash in general (i have to restart emerald a few times a day) and to slow down nvidia in particular
<macogw> Li-Plus: you have to add themes to the theme manager
<l815> leo_rockw, unfortuneatly i have intel graphics T-T
<sap1> friedtofu: ya the user is in the group "scanner"
<foo> hmm, I'm printing in firefox and it's printing with weird margins and the text is small. Any ideas?
<macogw> l815: intel?
<toru> sparr_, add the new repository link in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<m0u5e> intel rocks with compiz
<sparr_> nickrud: they do have higher version numbers.  but they are not from a target release (read: ubuntu), and thus they get a 500 priority instead of 990
<macogw> m0u5e: verily
<m0u5e> as long as its not too lold xD
<leo_rockw> l815: check out the regnum forums, they might be able to help you out
<sparr_> toru: i am beyond that step
<friedtofu> hm. i really cant find the reason - my scanner wasnt working in the first place - - hplip installed and root can see it?
<vocx> tarelerulz, well, that's even more complicated. I'm sorry I'm no help. Besides, I'm off.
<l815> leo_rockw, i was just heading over there, thanks :)
<fraser> Dangermike, amenado. i know my chipset, how do i find out my vendor?
<deeproot> nickrud: the device is a vfat sdcard how can i get it to mount rw, i just tried -o rw and it gave same error
<shinas_> clear
<toru> sparr_, then what is the problem? where are you stuck
<Nith> wallpaper-tray, gdesklets and awn are a good combination
<sparr_> nickrud: i am above-averagely versed in pinning already, but this bit evades me
<macogw> m0u5e: my mum's 855 works fine with compiz...except for the fact that the chip is nearly dead and occasionally stops talking to the monitor
<m0u5e> macogw: :(
<nickrud> sparr_: and you're telling me that apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade to the new one? That's very odd
<amenado> fraser  lshw  or lspci maybe even dmesg
<shinas_> how video chat is possible?
<friedtofu> sap1: if root can see it, and you're a user under scanner group - try restarting your computer and test it again
<toru> sparr_, all you have to do after that is something like "aptitude update" and this will update list of files available in that new link you added
<sparr_> toru: the packages wont install because the ones from the ubuntu repo have priority 990 while the ones from the new repo are priority 500
<Li-Plus> macogw: ok how do i know if it's using an emerald theme or a gtk one
<m0u5e> macogw: i have a 845, and it works pretty smoothly except for the occassional hiccup
<sparr_> nickrud: not odd, as-designed.
<macogw> shinas_: ekiga or wengophone can talk to Windows Live Messenger
<sap1> friedtofu: and my "stupid" hp printer-scanner always wants to print a test page whenever it is started
<macogw> shinas_: Kopete for yahoo or MSN
<macogw> shinas_: aMSN also works for MSN
<tarelerulz> vocx: Well, that is cool I just thought you might know the right dicrection to point me into. That is ally I wanted .  Have a good on man
<foo> !ops Thanatos is spamming on join
<m0u5e> mm anyone know how to fix the mplayer file URL bug for mplayer_rc2?
<shinas_> thank you i will try that
<macogw> Li-Plus: run "emerald --replace" to run emerald
<arang2> anyone could give me an option for pyneighborhood?  i need something like that (no nautilus pls i need real mounting)
<sap1> friedtofu: ya i tried restarting when i did all that
<Dangermike> fraser, glxinfo | grep vendor
<m0u5e> and does anyone know where gnome stores its list of file assocation extensions
<nickrud> sparr_: do you have a preferred release set in apt.conf ?
<tarelerulz> How do you tell apt-get to get a 32 bit lib ?
<macogw> m0u5e: its not gnome. its in etc
<toru> sparr_, then temporarily comment out the ubuntu sources and then try it
<zdux00tv_> for a dual boot linux/linux should I partition the hard drive before the live CD? Where should I set the mount point?
<m0u5e> macogw: oh, do you know where/
<friedtofu> hm. well - i really have no clue then :/ it works for my psc 2350... good luck on trying to get it to work
<macogw> m0u5e: /etc/mime.types
<m0u5e> ah thx
<Li-Plus> macogw: how do i make it so it uses it from startup
<macogw> Li-Plus: speak of the devil, eemerald just died....
<owen1> what ftp server is recommended?
<macogw> Li-Plus: do you have compizconfig-settings manager
<Li-Plus> macogw: what card is it?
<bradley> ok, i managed to get my graphics card driver installed, but how do i activate the Berly/Compiz Fusion stuff
<Dangermike> owen1, ssh ftw
<Li-Plus> macogw: yes i do
<macogw> Li-Plus: i have intel 945
<sparr_> nickrud: yes
<toru> so then should I assume syslog can't store streams coming in from seperate servers to seperate files? I should switch over to syslog-ng for that?
<sparr_> toru: no
<owen1> Dangermike: cool. thanks
<Li-Plus> macogw: intel sucks i just escaped my 855 by buying this new computer with both ati + nvidia graphics cards ^_^
<sap1> friedtofu: the thing is that i have to start it from terminal by typing "sudo xsane". but if I only type "xsane" it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<macogw> Li-Plus: haha intel rocks for compiz
<m0u5e> macogw: do you know where the associated list for mimetypes to programs are stored?
<macogw> Li-Plus: and for linux in general
<nickrud> sparr_: any particular reason for that?
<macogw> Li-Plus: intel graphics never die on linux
<owen1> Dangermike: what about vsftpd?
<m0u5e> for example, like what programs are to be opened by default with mplayer
<raju> Dangermike, your link is not helping me
<macogw> m0u5e: no
<toru> sparr_, you said no to my presumption about syslog?
<sap1> friedtofu: anyway, it's ok . i'll keep on trying to find a solution :)
<macogw> m0u5e: just right clickthe file and go to properties and you can set it
<macogw> m0u5e: probably in gconf though. everything gnome is in there
<sparr_> nickrud: not my doing
<Dangermike> owen1, i would recommend not using ftp if you dont have to ssh is a better option in my opinion
<m0u5e> because mplayer_rc2 can't open certain files by default, and i have to specify use of gmplayer
<Nith> gnite
<m0u5e> rather than the mplayer int he app list
<friedtofu> sap1: try doing "sudo scanimage -L" and see what comes out
<sparr_> toru: no, i said no to your "comment out the ubuntu repos" suggestion
<toru> oh ok
<m0u5e> macogw: okay i'll check gconf, thx
<toru> sparr_, the commenting out also didn't work?
<sparr_> toru: i rejected the idea
<toru> oh :D
<l815> what's the best looking/rendering font to use in linux?
<macogw> Li-Plus: in ccsm, go to "window decoration" and tell it the command is "emerald --replace"
<bradley> ok, i managed to get my graphics card driver installed, but how do i activate the Berly/Compiz Fusion stuff... when i go to turn it on it says "The Composite Extension is unavialble"
<sap1> friedtofu: gives the error "sudo: scanimage: command not found"
<leo_rockw> !best | l815
<ubotu> l815: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<nickrud> sparr_: it's not default. Try removing it
<toru> anyway I guess there is on confirmation on my syslog query so I will try to switch over to syslog-ng
<friedtofu> huh. strange - i thought that came with xsane. ah well
<owen1> Dangermike: i want to get files from a windows laptop over a wifi.
<l815> lol i should have seen that comin
<owen1> Dangermike: can i do it with putty over ssh?
<sap1> friedtofu: is that necessary to install for xsane to work. i mean like a dependency ?
<sparr_> nickrud: its set to 7.10, which was the last release i dist-upgraded to
<macogw> Li-Plus: the reason emerald dies all the time is simply because it's poorly coded.  the developer told me she needed to rewrite the whole thing because its a big messy hack.  the compiz team doesnt support it at all anymore and is in the process of deciding if they should replace it and with what
<mandrig> bradley: Google is your best friend.
<Dangermike> owen1, ssh will still work for this and it is more secure
<Dangermike> !ssh | owen1
<ubotu> owen1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sparr_> nickrud: and removing it does not affect the policy problem
<friedtofu> sap1: not really sure - not in ubuntu atm
<sap1> ok
<omar> Guys I have a problem with screenlets, it never starts
<bradley> I require some assistance.... ok, i managed to get my graphics card driver installed, but how do i activate the Berly/Compiz Fusion stuff... when i go to turn it on it says "The Composite Extension is unavialble"
<macogw> omar: do you have your screenlets set to autostart?
<nickrud> sparr_: what file is it set in, I don't have a release pin anywhere that I see
<sparr_> nickrud: it was in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<owen1> Dangermike: i didn't know i can download files with ssh.
<sparr_> nickrud: now it isnt, and i still have the priority problem
<sparr_> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/ctQP7134.html
<Dangermike> owen1, yeah scp
<omar> macogw: yes I tried to cancel that but it didn't work either
<Li-Plus> macogw: yeah i'm running it on a robust 64amd with nvidia card atm
<owen1> Dangermike: can i give ssh acess only to a specific folder?
<nickrud> sparr_: strange, I don't even have an apt.conf , I've got the new apt.conf.d structure
<sparr_> nickrud: I have ubuntu packages intentionally pinned to 995
<Dangermike> owen1, you can set permissions to specific folders to limit access or create a jail for users this would better be described in the howto though
<macogw> Li-Plus: that doesnt change emerald being an unstable piece of junk
<macogw> Li-Plus: its nothing to do with the card
<dsargeant> bradly, on my machine with an ati card, compiz works without the restricted driver but not with it.  Using the restricted driver I believe you have to use xgl to enable compositing.
<owen1> Dangermike: great. thanks
<Natal2008> boa noite
<nickrud> sparr_: ah. Then it is your doing :) You'll have to specifiy version then, or pin the specific packages or origin for the git stuff.
<omar> macogw: yes I tried to cancel that but it didn't work either
<macogw> Li-Plus: except that one of my friends has a very nice nvidia card which my intel chip out-performs if he uses emerald
<zdux00tv_> for a dual boot linux/linux should I partition the hard drive before booting the live CD? Where should I set the mount point?
<macogw> omar: why would you cancel it if you want them to run?
<sparr_> nickrud: how do i know the origin to pin?
<fraser> a wireless network is not even available in my 'network-admin' dialog. why is this?
<Dangermike> bradley, yeah i agree with dsargeant you need xserver-xgl and probably ccsm installed
<macogw> fraser: because you dont use that
<Li-Plus> macogw: i had an intel card ubuntu crashed alot when i used compiz
<macogw> fraser: use network-manager
<Li-Plus> macogw: so i had to use gentoo
<macogw> Li-Plus: recently?
<Natal2008> #ubuntu-br
<omar> macogw: because I thought that was the problem.
<Li-Plus> macogw: i still have the laptop it was just a few months ago
<macogw> omar: you said you want it to start though
<sparr_> nickrud: apt is poorly documented in this respect  :(
<fraser> macogw, "network-manager: command not found"
<Li-Plus> macogw: i settle for freebsd on that but my cd drive broke
<omar> macogw: now can u please help me?
<macogw> fraser: no no its the applet in the top right of your screen
<Dangermike> Looking for help/advice with Firefox seg fault. This happened when i went to a embedded flash website http://speedtest.net , but it can also happen at random whilst looking through ubuntu forums, bugs.launchpad, and a few other sites that dont have flash. I believe libc.so.6 is to blame but can it be replaced? do i just delete and possibly reinstall, or can it even be reinstalled (redownloaded)?
<Dangermike> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12513343/gdb-firefox.log
<nickrud> sparr_: hopefully the repo has defined it, you'll see it at the head of the Release file for the repo in /var/lib/apt/lists
<Dangermike> it happenes with every browser BTW
<macogw> omar: can you execute the screenlet?
<omar> macogw: Yes I do want it to start. :)
<omar> macogw: Huh?
<macogw> omar: you downloaded some screenlets right?
<leo_rockw> well, gnite everyone. c u l8r
<fraser> macogw, that opens the same thing as 'network-admin'
<omar> macogw: Yes I did.
<macogw> omar: well screenlets the package is just a thing to let you use screenlets. you have to add others
<sap1> umm.. been wondering what's the difference between "terminal" and "terminal emulator" under applications>accessories ?
<macogw> fraser: what?
<fraser> macogw, and wireless is till not available
<dsargeant> Dangermike: are you using 64 bit?
<macogw> fraser: it should have a dropdown list of wireless networks
<fraser> macogw, nope.
<Dangermike> dsargeant, not at the moment
<synth> I'm setting up LVM on Ubuntu Server, if I pick largefile or one of the other inode options, I should only have files that are megabytes+ right, I cant, say, mix in some normal files right?
<Li-Plus> how do i create a simlink to /space
<synth> they'd waste space right?
<macogw> fraser: http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<tarelerulz>  How would I install libgtkhtml-2  the 32 bit version ?
<macogw> fraser: make sure in network-admin you're set to roaming. then you should see that if you left click the applet
<Draco> macogw: some wifi cards don't play well with NetworkManager
<Draco> fraser: ^
<Dangermike> dsargeant, thinking about changing to gutsy X64 but running 32 now. i hate setting up 32 bit environments :\
<omar> macogw: Yes but the management window of which I can add\remove screenlets never appears.
<macogw> omar: its broken anyway
<sparr_> nickrud: first, it doesnt seem to be defined.  second, the apt_preferences man page says that "Pin: origin ..." is unrelated to the package "Origin:"
<synth> anyone do large file stuff on LVM?
<fraser> macogw, i think draco is right, there's no option to enable roaming mode for wireless networks
<sparr_> synth: define "large"
<Draco> fraser: macogw: it seems like it wouldn't affect things, must be timing or something. on my Ralink NetworkManager never connects
<synth> sparr_, have you optimized yor LV's for large files, ie the 'largefile' option in the Ubuntu server installer
<macogw> fraser: in network-admin there should be a checkbox for roaming mode...unless you're using dapper or edgy?
<omar> macogw: Yes that's what I'm saying, I tried to reinstall it many times but it didn't fix the problem.
<macogw> omar: the gui thing to pick out screenlets is broken overall
<fraser> macd, i only downloaded this distro 2 hours ago. it is the newest. i don't know what it's called
<Draco> fraser: macogw: you must kill it and use iwlist/ifconfig/iwconfig, if it can't
<macogw> omar: just copy and paste the screenlets you want into your ~/.screenlets
<macogw> fraser: thats gutsy
<dsargeant> Dangermike: I ask becauese I'm having an issue with flash on 64 bit, npviewer, the wrapper for 32 bit flash, crashes.  firefox isn't seg faulting though.
<sap1> ty for the help , cya
<bradley> hey, who was i talking to b4
<omar> macogw: Can we fix the GUI?
<bradley> did the backspace key thing
<synth> I cant boot off of LVM right? I need a /boot that is ext3 for Ubuntu kernel to be happy I assume?
<nickrud> sparr_: hm. I have at the top of Release for gutsy-partner (easiest to type) Origin: ubuntu
<zdux00tv_> for a dual boot linux/linux: Where should I set the second mount point? Can they both use the same swap?
<macogw> omar: umm if i wanted to do some programming i could....
<synth> zdux00tv_, no they cant use the same swap, second mount point?
<fraser> macogw, there is a checkbox for roaming mode on wired connections, but there is no mention AT ALL of wireless connections in network-admin
<nickrud> sparr_: but it's been a long time since I did any pinning (experimental days) so I've suffered serious bit rot
<amenado> zdux00tv_-> yes they can both use same, swap,  i have done it
<macogw> fraser: is your wireless card even visible in network-admin?
<synth> really amenado
<fraser> macogw, no
<synth> that's.. interesting :)
<macogw> fraser: ok thats your first problem
<amenado> synth affirmative
<macogw> fraser: get that fixed first
<Draco> synth: zdux00tv_: they CAN use the same swap
<Draco> synth: zdux00tv_: UNLESS you want to have hibernate to disk
<fraser> macogw, okay. how?
<omar> macogw: OMG you're saying that we're gonna be playing with the source code??
<macogw> fraser: figure out what wireless card you have
<sparr_> nickrud: im looking at /var/lib/apt/lists/download.tuxfamily.org_shames_debian-sid_desktopfx_unstable_._Release
<fraser> macogw, toshiba atheros
<Draco> synth: yeah assuming only one is booted at the same time, swap should never maintain itself (since it's supposed to be a backup incase of ram getting low)
<synth> Draco, Windows can use a partition instead of a file?
<synth> Draco, yeah
<Draco> synth: well this was dual boot linux/linux
<macogw> fraser: i thought those worked all magic-like... umm ok now's when you go "hey i need help getting an atheros wireless card to work!" and wait for people with experience with that chipset to help
<Draco> synth: windows can use a partition, and linux can use a file :P
<zdux00tv_> synth, Draco, amenado: I just want to make sure the new OS works then I would reformat to having just Ubuntu
<fraser> macogw, thanks heaps. will do
<macogw> omar: im not so hot on python, but i guess i could give it a shot...
<synth> Draco, I just saw the file swap thing earlier, made me happy, I can put it on top of LVM
<amenado> zdux00tv_-> you can always add swap spaces
<synth> Draco, rather than try to distribute my swap amongst disks for speed, and then get memory corruption when I have a disk fail
<fraser> Hi everyone, i recently installed ubuntu and my wireless card (Atheros) in my toshiba laptop does not appear in 'network-admin'. how do i install it?
<Draco> synth: err, if a disk fails you probably have bigger problems
<synth> zdux00tv_, if its 1 hd, then each has its own partition
<Darkmystere> fraser, Whats your card?
<synth> Draco, it's raid10... :D
<zdux00tv_> what about the mount point? the 1 and only drive has swap and ext mounted to "/", I want to split the ext into 2, what should the new mount point be?
<Dangermike> !info linux-restricted-modules > fraser
<fraser> Darkmystere, all i know is that it's in a toshiba laptop and it's an atheros card
<omar> macogw: By the way, when I first installed it, it worked like a charm, but suddenly it just stopped working.
<Darkmystere> fraser, lspci -v
<amenado> fraser-> if you just ifup wlan0  do you get an ip address assigned?  iwconfig  to check it
<Darkmystere> fraser, i have a Toshiba too with an atheros card.
<karllenz> is there a network bridging gui?
<Draco> synth: yikes. have failures a lot?
<synth> Draco, but if a disk failed, in raid, I dont want it taking swap w/it
<synth> Draco, oh yes 3 WD 500's in 1 month
<Darkmystere> Draco, Network-manager or Wicd
<synth> Draco, I think a bad batch but still scared me straight
<zdux00tv_> synth, Draco, amenado: it's a new laptop, and I don't like the distro it came with (gOS)
<synth> Draco, I manage servers for a living.. boxes with 64 gigs of ram...
<macogw> omar: odd... i never had it work. i could launch screenlets from it, but not do autostart or install any new ones. it says they've done some updates since then though
<fraser> Darkmystere, no i do not, it says like 'failed to open statefile'
<sparr_> nickrud: oooh, heres a great one...  im trying to "Pin: version 0.6.99*" and i get this: W: Did not understand pin type version
<synth> Draco, RAID5 on md is stupid for the math, and concurrent writes on RAID10 plus DP = WIN
<Draco> synth: wow, amazing. And it -still- has to swap?
<synth> er RAID10
<fraser> Darkmystere, apparently no wireless extensions ecist
<AudioMall> hi guys help me how do i start the UBUNtu without X Server i just need to instal the Nvdia Update driver
<synth> Draco, no, this is my home machine :)
<nickrud> hahahahha sparr_ bit rot exists besides my brain :)
<Darkmystere> fraser, :/.... try iwconfig
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, its ubuntu you can install a different windows manager if you dont like enlightenment, just install KDE or GNOME
<synth> Sorry I did mean RAID5 at first in that statement
<synth> I need coffeee.
<fraser> Darkmystere, no wireless extensions
<Darkmystere> fracer, also did you try enabling the driver in the restricted driver manager?
<DanaG> Oh hey, I'm using hardy, and wanted to ask somebody on Gutsy to try something for me for comparison:  If you make a file that starts with a space (i.e. 'touch \ file_with_space'), and then try to 'less \ fi<tab>', what happens?
<Draco> synth: from what I read using a file is less efficient, but efficiency is pretty much gone once you start using disk anyway
<amenado> AudioMall-> how much do you really save by not going through a gui boot?
<omar> macogw: Maybe I can find another screenlets package out there in the net that works.
<slimjimflim> when i try to download a file from ubuntuforums i get a vbulletin error saying i don't have permission....can anyone help?
<zdux00tv_> Dangermike: I don't  like anything about gOS, the application menu has lots of links to websites as if they were applications, I don't trust that google isn't tracking me on that os
<cheesebob> Hi wifi adapter that isn't working, it looks like DHCP is failing, but that works on a windows box any ideas?
<macogw> omar: there's a facebook screenlet (why i started using them) and lots of posts on its page going "i cant figure out how to install this. where's the Setup.exe?" hehe ^_^
<Aurelis> try registering slimjimflim
<synth> Draco, on my desk I manage just fine w/2 gigs but my next build will have 4, I have them right here
<AudioMall> i dunno i'm a newbe on ubuntu
<macogw> omar: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gilir/ubuntu/pool/main/s/screenlets/
<slimjimflim> aurelis i am and logged in
<Draco> DanaG: opens the blank file
<Darkmystere> amenado, its not really noticable matter fact my computer boots slow as h*** when i do non GUI boot..
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, its not a google os -_-'
<Aurelis> nasty o_o
<Aurelis> in that case, dunno :D
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, it stands for GreenOS
<zdux00tv_> DangerMike: also the menus strech past the width of the screen 800x480
<AudioMall> amenado i dunno i'm a newbe on ubuntu
<omar> macogw: Yes I used that screenlet too! It's great! :)
<AudioMall> amenado: i dunno i'm a newbe on ubuntu
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, that is all fixed with a different windows manager
<Darkmystere> amenado, but when i use the Bootsplash it takes like 1 1/2 mins
<synth> hey guys does that JeOS work well on real hardware too?
<zulerdongledf> hello there, i wanted to know if basically all ports are open in ubuntu so my computer is accessible from the outside? thanks
<Darkmystere> amenado, instead of 15..
<amenado> AudioMall-> so dont worry about it, go full gui boot then install what ever you need
<DanaG> On mine, I get this:  less \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\ (and it goes on and on.)  Thanks, now I know that it IS a Hardy issue, so I can ask about it in #ubuntu+1 and know that it doesn't happen in Gutsy.
<omar> macogw: And this is when I started loving them. :)
<slimjimflim> aurelis, can you try the link?
<Aurelis> zulerdongledf, should be, im not aware of any firewalling in ubuntu
<Draco> amenado: Someone said gui boot was actually faster
<zdux00tv_> Dangermike: I know, but it's just that I'm overly paranoid, WTC7 thermate and all that mess
<slimjimflim> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=56271&d=1200224356
<zulerdongledf> aurelis thanks
<macogw> omar: someone asked "can i install this on a MacBook?" and i said "Yes, as long as the MacBook is running Linux"
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, lol well if you download gutsy heres your md5's http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<fraser> Darkmystere, google indicates i may have to install ndiswrapper. does this sound correct?
<amenado> Draco-> i just go to init level 1 if i do not need X
<AudioMall> amenado: but i got the error when i'm updating the Nvdia Grapichs Driver --- close the X Server
<synth> ndiswrapper noooooooo
<Draco> macogw: omar: run what?
<fraser> Darkmystere, is it also reelvant to mention i am using amd64 architecture?
 * synth runs crying
<Aurelis> slimjimflim, doesnt work for me either, though my account is pretty ancient, dunno if that changes things :)
<macogw> Draco: a facebook screenlet
 * Dangermike holds synth in fetal position 
<amenado> AudioMall-> then  sudo telinit 1  to bring you down to init level 1
<synth> tainted.. kernel.... want mommy...
<Dangermike> lol
<macogw> Draco: the screenlets preferences thing is broken for him and i recall it being horribly borked, so we're going to go bug-hunting and attempt to apply nearly-non-existent python skills to the problem
<zdux00tv_> Dangermike: I'll be checking the MD5, I stopped windows when I found out about the Random Number generator backdoor, also google has admitted to helping homeland "security"
<omar> macogw: Hmm?
<zulerdongledf> aurelis well when i check ports with canyouseeme.org it says the connection is refused on every port i try
<Darkmystere> fraser, correct if your card isnt supported but it surpises me that your card isnt supported i have a Toshiba A105 with an atheros card supported...by default...usualy Atheros is always supported by  linux, Also could you pastebin your lspci -v?
<synth> random number generator... back.. door?
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, look up advapi.dll rofl its a backdoor for the NSA found at a security conference
<bradley> Ubuntu, just tells me that "desktop effects" cannout be started
<synth> saywhat?
<DanaG> New Atheros AR500 cards don't have Linux support right now.
<Dangermike> zdux00tv_, that dll is a sys dll used with notepad, IE etc.
<Dangermike> anways away for fooood
<synth> DanaG, hopefully soon considering how well the rest is
<Darkmystere> !pastebin | fraser
<ubotu> fraser: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zdux00tv_> I'm running out of tin foil overhere
<synth> what bot is ubotu?
<synth> ubotu, version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<bradley>  Ubuntu, just tells me that "desktop effects" cannout be enabled <--- can i get some help with this
<AudioMall> amenado:that's all buddy ? how bout if i got error again
<Starnestommy> synth: I think it's a supybot with a factoid plugin
<bradley>  Ubuntu, just tells me that "desktop effects" cannout be enabled <--- can i get some help with this????
<macogw> bradley: video card model, current driver in use, and output of "glxinfo | grep direct" will be needed to diagnose the problem
<zdux00tv_> synth, <off topic> start with wtc7, then look into MIT's study of forensic evidence of thermate</off topic>
<synth> Starnestommy, ahh my friend ran a supy in our channel
<macogw> omar: k i just installed the screenlets deb
<MrEgg964> Hi all. I have a separate /home partition. If I want to re-install Ubuntu from scratch, how do I preserve my existing /home ? Tia.
<fraser> Darkmystere, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58847/
<macogw> omar: did you grab the one from that PPA? thats the most up to date one
<synth> zdux00tv_, please, I can debunk any 9/11 conspiracy shit you can throw at me
<amenado> AudioMall-> init level 1 is without X
<bradley> Ati Mobilty Radeon 1400, and i dont know how to do the second 2
<synth> zdux00tv_, </off topic> :)
<synth> pardon my french btw.
<Dangermike> !language | synth
<ubotu> synth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dangermike> rofl im out
<synth> yeah sorry Mike :D
<amenado> MrEgg964-> just do not repartition or touch that /home  when installing
<DanaG> "Debunking Loose Change"  -- google it, rather than asking here.
<Draco> macogw: if it's just a bad Ubuntu package you can just recompile
<bradley> macogw  Ati Mobilty Radeon 1400, and i dont know how to do the second 2
<DanaG> Oh, and about the /home thing: make sure to set it to mount but not format.
<nittanylion> MrEgg964--> You're also going to have to edit your fstab on the re-install
 * synth nods to DanaG.  The video debate is the most telling...
<zdux00tv_> synth: I'm using a text based irc so I can't pm you or receive pm. Debunk this: http://www.journalof911studies.com/articles/WTCHighTemp2.pdf
<Draco> macogw: of course it wouldn't be surprising, both gnome and kde's fancy stuff is seriously buggy
<Darkmystere> fraser, Err your card is deffinantly supported i have the same exact card...
<macogw> Draco: bradley well the third is "copy and paste this command into the terminal and see what comes out"
<AudioMall> amenado: thx buddy
<macogw> Draco: its an immature project
<bradley> ok
<amenado> AudioMall-> you're welcome
<MrEgg964> amenado: you mean, not declaring a separate /home at all during new install ?
<amenado> MrEgg964-> affirmative
<macogw> Draco: the version number is 0.12 in hardy's repo and 0.13 is the project's most recent release
<DanaG> WTC is OFF TOPIC.  Plus, politics is one of those things you just don't talk about when trying to make conversation, because it can get people very angry.
<Draco> macogw: yeah, I'd rather use something that actually halfway works
<fraser> Darkmystere, hey i'm probably just making a retarded mistake. did it literally work out of the box because i am really inexperienced
<amenado> MrEgg964-> actually you just want to mount it not format and repartion the old /home
<macogw> Draco: the preferences thing is crap, but the screenlets themselves work well...unlike gdesklets
 * synth nods to DanaG, tahts why I havent said anything else
<Darkmystere> fraser, litterly i could pop the live cd in and have internet..
<bradley> macogw it says yes
<Darkmystere> fraser, without messing with anything but Network manager to select my AP..
<fraser> Darkmystere, okay awesome. well i have to restart to fix some graphics drivers, i'll br in ten seconds to speak again.
<macogw> bradley: ok then try running "compiz --replace" from the command line
<slimjimflim> aurelis, i think the staff took it down, ty
 * synth gives DanaG an apple pie. you have a tough job
<macogw> omar: did i lose you?
<AudioMall> amenado: be back again tonite i'm rite here in my office i left my Desktop away from home time here (3:36PM Phils.) thx again
<zdux00tv_> so where should I put the second mount point?
<bradley> macogw the output is as follows: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<bradley> No whitelisted driver found
<bradley> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<DanaG> Job?  Actually, I don't have any sort of official position in the chat room or the bug tracker or anything.
<macogw> bradley: ooo right ati is stupid and needs xgl
<synth> zdux00tv_, ok, one hard drive, and windows/ubuntu?
<bradley> so what do i do?
<macogw> omar: hey! the screenlets thing can now install the facebook screenlet instead of you doing it manually!
<zdux00tv_> synth: it's linux/linux
<synth> zdux00tv_, on two diff partitions?
<bradley> macogw is there anything i can do?
<zdux00tv_> synth: yes 1 hard drive currently with swap and ext
<MrEgg964> amenado: absolutely ; so do I then edit fstab in rescue mode ?
<Aurelis> ya know.. i do like ubuntu.. i really do.. but xandros + eeepc is pretty wicked
<macogw> bradley: i cant suggest my usual course of action: avoid ati. others here know ati better than i do
<synth> zdux00tv_, ok so you wanna dual boot?
<nittanylion> @bradley: have you installed any sort of 3rd party drivers for your ati card?
<macogw> Aurelis: except its vpnc is broken :(
<ere4si> sudo synaptic in a terminal will let me d/load stuff - sudo synaptic from a launcher won't - says starting without admin privileges?
<zdux00tv_> synth: yes, to try out the hardware over time then fully switch to ubuntu
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Draco> macogw: bradley: avoid ati, nvidia, and intel
<synth> Aurelis, I cant wait to get my hands on an Eee but I have so many laptops ALREADY
<bradley> nittanylion: no just the standard driver
<macogw> ere4si: gksudo synaptic
<macogw> Draco: haha what do you suggest then?
<macogw> Draco: i quite love my intel graphics
<bradley> Draco: i like nvidia... but if not any of those than what... Nvidia is fastest now
<macogw> Draco: the dapper blackout had no effect :)
<dsargeant> bradley: in command line run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<synth> zdux00tv_, ok, so edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (back it up first) and duplicate your entries for each partition
<ere4si> macogw, still get the same response
<amenado> MrEgg964-> why do you even go to rescue mode? near the end of install before it asked you to  reboot, you can modify it right there and then
<omar> macogw: Which one is the most up-to-date one?
<nittanylion> bradley: you do not need xgl if you run the latest fglrx drivers
<macogw> omar: 0.13 choose the gutsy one
<synth> zdux00tv_, but look in each linux installs' partition to confirm that the kernel you are booting and all the files it wants w/it are there
<ere4si> macogw, tried gksu as well
<sparr_> has anyone ever considered the apt is a sort of web spider?  and it doesnt obey robots.txt
<macogw> omar: did you get the link?
<macogw> ere4si: do you not have sudo rights?
<macogw> sparr_: how?
<bradley> nittanylion, how do i do that
<synth> zdux00tv_, basically just compare that files config (the real files it references in it) to the other OS's install and change names where necessary
<macogw> sparr_: its only able to go to apt repositories...
<sparr_> macogw: which are usually web sites
<nittanylion> bradley: ATI cards are closed-source and hard to integrade with Ubuntu (and linux in general) .. ATI has been (slowly) developing drivers for linux, and with a little patience it'll work
 * DanaG wonders how ATI will be by June.
<ere4si> macogw, yep - that's why it works in a terminal
<amenado> how to fix this during boot of a liveCD iso from a harddisk? EXT3-fs: mounted file system with ordered data mode
<amenado> kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<macogw> sparr_: ok... why would you have a robots.txt that says "no apt!" in an apt repo?
<synth> DanaG, lets hope they can get some business from Linux now that the specs are out
<bradley> nittanylion: so wait... no work around known?
<nittanylion> Bradley: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.3_Driver_Manually
<macogw> omar: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gilir/ubuntu/pool/main/s/screenlets/screenlets_0.0.13~bzr182-gutsy1-1_all.deb
<synth> Im tired of nvidia cards they break quick
<macogw> omar: install that one
<DanaG> I know I'd like to support them, as long as I won't be getting any significant downgrade in terms of stability from my current nvidia.
<zdux00tv_> synth: ok, thanks
<Dangermike> !info xserver-xgl > bradley
<sparr_> macogw: thats a very good question.  but i just found one that says "no anything!"
<synth> DanaG, same here.. their drivers seem more mature these days
<zdux00tv_> synth: it looks more complicated than I though
<DanaG> I used to get this bug all the time with my nvidia    *blink*    *blink*                     *twitch*                           *flicker*
<synth> zdux00tv_, its very manual but I think if you read the file it is self explanatory
<macogw> sparr_: O_o
<synth> DanaG, every now and then I got that, I have a 2 head display
<synth> one monitor would go out
<amenado> synth-> just curious, of the many laptops you got, they all use same root passwords?
<zdux00tv_> synth: thanks a bunch
<Shaffox> I've just deleted a file, how can I get it back?
<synth> come back, and the screen has a 1 inch black bar on the top
<Dangermike> Shaffox, check the trash
<nickrud> Shaffox: if you used rm , you won't
<Dangermike> hopefull you didnt rm -rf
<MICHAELKYLE> hi i have a problem with xorg, ive tried every single configuration in xorg.conf and nothing seems to work, i have an BenQ V551 monitor that supports 1024x768 at 65Hz, the thing is that xorg seems to not allow my monitor to show it, cause i even put 1024x768 as the only resolution available in xorg.conf, and still i cant set it on the screen, it just keeps 800x600, but my monitor does support 1024x768 and yes im setting it to the right Frequency (60Hz),
<MICHAELKYLE>  and i had debian before xubuntu and in debian i do had 1024 as my dsktop resolution, but now i cnt on xubuntu, is xubuntu using a different version of xorg? or its something else i need to modify. help pls
<synth> amenado, hahaha I have probably 6, I use 1, and no not a one has the same password for root
<icesword> hmmm,rm -rf /
<Shaffox> Dangermike, how can I check the trash?
<DanaG> DON'T TELL PEOPLE TO RM ROOT!
<Draco> DanaG: *ALL* the time, and triangles randomly flashing through OpenGL windows
<synth> amenado, some still have Windows as I have yet to integrate them into my environment :)
<synth> amenado, some I should sell
<Dangermike> Shaffox,  its down in your lower right hand side has a picture of a trash or check ~/.Trash
<amenado> synth-> oh okay..
<synth> amenado, why do you ask
<omar> macogw: I yes I did install the .13 but I can't find the screenlets icon in the start menu.
<MrEgg964> amenado: Say I already have /home/jdoe, on a separate partition. I then reinstall Ubuntu, and provide jdoe as username : this will create a /home/jdoe directory in /. Mounting /home/jdoe (on /home) will just 'cover' /home/jdoe (on /), without any risk of conflict due to the fact that they both have the same name ?
<macogw> omar: system -> preferences -> screenlets?
<nickrud> icesword: you know better
<icesword> nickrud, hmm,i am sorry,:(
<bradley> nittanylion: so just install it manually or what and also... can this work or no?
<macogw> icesword: bad kitty!
<synth> heh on my conf calls for work if you screw up the process you have to apologize ont he conf call
<nittanylion> bradley, are you getting my msgs?
 * macogw is a hypocrite
<amenado> synth-> because i like to somehow  manage it the right way too, having too many pc/laptops around, cant remember which is which
<fraser> Darkmystere, i'm back. it's still not working and the install for ndiswrapper looks complicated
<synth> and now apparently bake our availability manager a pie
<omar> YES!!! Thanks man!! It's AWESOME!!
<omar> :D
<nickrud> aren't we all macogw
<macogw> nickrud: that used to be my email sig. it included "type this in the terminal! it's really fun!"
<bradley> nittanylion, no
<macogw> nickrud: i took it out after my bass teacher did it on his mac
<nittanylion> ok.. sry
<Darkmystere> fraser, your card should work go to System->Administrator->Restricted Drivers Manager
<Draco> MrEgg964: You can switch the home directories, yes, and you can mount on top of something that already has files (which won't affect those files)
<synth> amenado, if you have too many passwords than pick a password scheme that allows you to remember each seperate machines passwd
<bradley> nittanylion: was i supposed to do something
<nittanylion> I've had great successs using the fglrx driver for my ati card -- using compiz / desktop effects right now
<Shaffox> how do I check the hidden files with the terminal?
<macogw> nickrud: he didnt enter his password when prompted though because he figured something was shady about that
<omar> macogw: YES!!! Thanks man!! It's AWESOME!! XD
<amenado> MrEgg964-> then you can remove the newly created  home/jdoe from the new /  and make sure the old /home/ is mounted
<prince_jammys> Shaffox: ls -a
<fraser> Darkmystere, yeah it's in there but it says it's enabled and in use
<DanaG> Ugh, 28 load cycles in an hour.  Better than the previous one every 5 seconds.
<nickrud> macogw: must have considered the source
<arvind_> shaffox::ls -a
<macogw> omar: im surprised it actually works now....
<nittanylion> the link I pasted before has step-by-step instructions and a troubleshooting section for known problems
<synth> amenado, thats' what I do... my passwds are similar but not word based, with some #'s etc but similar enough that I remember them based on a scheme I use.. I put a letter of the hostname in
<bradley> nittanylion: cool, how do i get it set up
<Draco> MrEgg964: it's extremely confusing though, so move it over or something. it's easy for it to not mount and you wonder why *every file is gone*
<amenado> synth okay thanks for the tip
<fraser> Darkmystere, i'm gonna try one more thing. brb 2 mins
<AntiUSA> does anyone know of free software to convert a doc to PDF?
<bradley> nittanylion: can u go to the #ati chat room, so its easier to see
<macogw> nickrud: well after that i put in apt-get moo.  now it says "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda \n don't do this unless you know exactly what it does"
<Darkmystere> fraser,Maybe you need to download a newer driver
<arvind_> the files in the drives cant be accessed aftr some time!!!!
<nittanylion> kkj
<synth> amenado, google "mnemonic memory tricks" +passwords
<synth> maybe w/out the quotes
<Darkmystere> Fraser, Download Madwifi Stable 0.9.4 and then compile from source
<arvind_> i took a screenshot of the error
<amenado> synth-> what i like to do, is have one of these usb pen drive to be read by login so my password is there :P
<synth> amenado, KeepassX is great too
<omar> macogw: Why being surprised? isn't that one of the main concepts of software development? making things work better and easier? :)
<Shaffox> and what command to recover the file? 'open x' doesn't work.
<Dangermike> synth, until your db corrupts
<nickrud> macogw: I think I'm gonna put back my old one, First impressions are bunk. and modify it to (except for macogw :)
<synth> Dangermike, yeah... lvm snapshots!
<Dangermike> lol
<macogw> omar: last i tried it was junk
<dsargeant> AntiUSA: you cans use open office writer to save as pdf.
<macogw> nickrud: huh?
<synth> I need to make a LUKS part
<MrEgg964> Draco: yes, but df will list your mount points, so it shouldn't be a problem seeing what comes from where.
<AntiUSA> wow, really?
<synth> for my sensitive pics
<AntiUSA> lemme try
<prince_jammys> Shaffox: type:: ls -a ~/.Trash
<nickrud> macogw: a bad attempt at a joke. My usual level of success
<macogw> omar: it also didnt appear to be in very active development at the time
<AntiUSA> ehm... does office writer come with Ubuntu?
<synth> I need to get rid of the Trash concept in my KDE desk
<arvind_> anybody for help!!!!
<synth> i hate it... rm means rm...
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: yes
<AntiUSA> all I see is Word Processor
<dsargeant> AntiUSA: that's it
<Shaffox> prince_jammys, yes, I've done that already, and I've found my file, but what now to recover it?
<omar> macogw: LOL! Yeah, but that doesn't mean nobody's working on it at all, does it? ;)
<MrEgg964> amenado: removing /home/jdoe from / after the mount point is created in fstab makes total sense. I got it. Thanks all.
<prince_jammys> AntiUSA: gnome likes generic names in the menu
<nickrud> AntiUSA: on the file menu, there's an export as pdf option
<Dangermike> synth, yeah i know you would think it would read your mind through the keyboard just to make sure you meant it ;P
<cheesebob> hum
<DanaG> Here's a fun thing to do: cat random partitions, piped into aplay -fcd
<cheesebob> damn it
<arvind_> anybody for help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<prince_jammys> Shaffox: cp ~/.Trash/yourfile ~/Desktop
<cheesebob> stupid school and their requiring me to input a password for network access
<fraser> Darkmystere, back. it didn't owrk
<Dangermike> !ask > arvind_
<Shaffox> oh, just copy? oke, thanks
<Darkmystere> fraser, you get newest driver?
<arvind_> am nt able to see the files after sometime in my local drives!!!
<prince_jammys> Shaffox: do mv instead of cp
<synth> has KDE4 gotten stable yet in .deb's for us?
<macogw> omar: true.  it just looked like that part was dead and all development was in terms of making screenlets for it
<arvind_> i hav got a screenshot of the error
<amenado> how to fix this during boot of a liveCD iso from a harddisk? EXT3-fs: mounted file system with ordered data mode
<fraser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 on this page but the instructions don't match the files that i got in the ndiswrapper tarball
<amenado> kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
<prince_jammys> Shaffox: moves it, instead of copying
<Draco> synth: personally I alias rm to mv somewhere like a global trash folder
<Dangermike> arvind_, lets see the picture
<nickrud> arvind_: so, what's the link?
<synth> amenado, that is entirely normal?
<omar> macogw: Oh, okay. :)
<arvind_> i hav it on y system
<arvind_> how do i send it here
<synth> Draco, really?
<amenado> synth-> nope, it just cycles through that, and give the initramfs prompt(busybox) after
<Darkmystere> fraser, Here is link http://downloads.sourceforge.net/madwifi/madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz
<AntiUSA> great!
<Dangermike> arvind_, imageshack.us or some hosting site
<AntiUSA> thanks guys
<synth> Draco, I set my vi to backup my work but that I trust my rm... I once had a space infront of a * and screwed myself slightly
<Draco> synth: yeah, and when I want to delete something I am usually in "sh" so it doesn't matter
<synth> Draco, but zsh is good for catching that
<zcat[1]> I hate it when I 'delete' files to make space on my mp3 player and they just get moved to .Trash though... and emptying the desktop Trash doesn't seem to remove the mp3-player thrash either
<synth> so zsh is my padded helmet
<fraser> Darkmystere, oh thanks. how do i use this?
<synth> zcat[1], .Trash can exist in the media player volume
<synth> is it mounted under /media?
<Draco> zcat[1]: solved by the rm->mv alias, but tricking a filemanager to do that is harder
<dsargeant> zcat[1]: You aren't prompted to delete the trash when you unmount the mp3 player?
<synth> go into its dir, and: find . -iname .Trash\*
<MICHAELKYLE> hi i have a problem with xorg, ive tried every single configuration in xorg.conf and nothing seems to work, i have an BenQ V551 monitor that supports 1024x768 at 65Hz, the thing is that xorg seems to not allow my monitor to show it, cause i even put 1024x768 as the only resolution available in xorg.conf, and still i cant set it on the screen, it just keeps 800x600, but my monitor does support 1024x768 and yes im setting it to the right Frequency (60Hz),
<MICHAELKYLE>  and i had debian before xubuntu and in debian i do had 1024 as my dsktop resolution, but now i cnt on xubuntu, is xubuntu using a different version of xorg? or its something else i need to modify. help pls
<synth> ohhhhhh I wanna murder you
<synth> sorry mental lapse
<icesword> ...
<bullgard4> man lspnp: "list Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources." What are 'Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources'?
<zcat[1]> synth: I usually just pop a terminal and rm the fiiles.. although I know there's an option to delete without using .Trash as well
<Dangermike> MICHAELKYLE, have you tried using the vesa video driver and choosing the simple setup when reconfiguring xorg?
<synth> zcat[1], yeah I do too :) I just want the Trash concept just "gone" completely.. I know I can I just need to look it all up
<arvind_> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/arvind_khadri/
<arvind_> here
<Draco> MICHAELKYLE: debian almost always uses an older version of xorg
<synth> zcat[1], I still at times dont care for icons on the desk even
<synth> zcat[1], I'm oldschool even if I run compiz :D
<Draco> MICHAELKYLE: (or anything else)
<zcat[1]> I keep my computer desktop pretty tidy.. my real desktops are a total mess
<Darkmystere> fraser, open terminal -> type cd then drag that file into terminal -> type make wait for it to finish then -> type sudo make install you may have to type your user pass "because you need to be admin to do this'  and let that finish then reboot
<synth> oh both of mine are clean, I cant survive w/out organization my job would drown me
<Dangermike> arvind_, i have never seen that before is this an external drive or internal?
<zcat[1]> sue has icons piled on icons on her desktop :)
<nickrud> arvind_: ls /dev/hda5  in a terminal, can you see them there?
<MICHAELKYLE> Draco, ive tried with all the different drivers that xorg has for default, in fact i choose all of them and nothing, but i dont remember seeing vesa. xorg comes with vesa or i have to install it?
<arvind_> yeah everything is there on the display!!!
<arvind_> its happening since few hours
<Dangermike> MICHAELKYLE, vesa is already there
<MICHAELKYLE> Dangermike,  if its there i surely did then
<MICHAELKYLE> :(
<arvind_> it happens with all the drives
<synth> zcat[1], the one thing I cant stand is seeing a Windows desktop COVERED in icons
<Dangermike> did you choose simple setup for the monitor and just choose the size?
<Dangermike> MICHAELKYLE,
<zcat[1]> same.. although in sue's case it's a gnome desktop
<nickrud> arvind_: have you exited the desktop and logged back in?
<Darkmystere> fraser, you get that sorry about disconnecting was playing with modes and accedentally killed my Main Managed VAP
<MICHAELKYLE> Dangermike,  i choose simple, medium and advanced
<arvind_> when i restart it resumes!!!
<zcat[1]> her login though.. not my problem :)
<Draco> synth: zcat[1]: I only like 2 types of icons. launchers and for minimized apps
<MICHAELKYLE> all of those, i spent like three hours choosing the differenbt options and nothing, just one time i think i managed to do it but maybe at a higher frequency cause the monitor went down
<fraser> Darkmystere, right going for a reboot now on that madwifi
<Draco> synth: zcat[1]: app icons and compiz rocks, switch desktop open window, you don't have to remember to hold the "drag the window with me" key
<sarthor> vmware installed on gutsy, its working fine, but in only can start it from terminal, to write there vmware, when i click on vmware in side the manu----system tool---vmware...... Nothing happeds. How can i fix this problem?
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. ontopic question.. guy today had compiz-fusion running OK except all the options in compizconfig-manager were greyed out and he couldn't change any settings.. anyone know how that would have happened?
<Draco> sarthor: add a vmware menu entry, and open in terminal if need be
<arvind_> wat shud i do???
<nickrud> arvind_: try creating a new user, and log in as that user. See if the problem still happens. This will tell us if its a problem in the system , or your user config
<nickrud> arvind_: if it's a system problem, I won't have a clue
<fraser> Darkmystere, that did not fix the problem.
<fraser> Darkmystere, maybe i should instal ndiswrapper?
<MICHAELKYLE> Dangermike,?  do u imagine what this could be?
<Darkmystere> fraser, i dont get it i have same exact card..im betting its something stupid..
<fraser> Darkmystere, which is all the more frustrating
<Darkmystere> fraser, open terminal and type sudo modprobe ath_pci
<rhineheart_m> Is there a way to know when an ubuntu system has been installed?
<fraser> DarkForest, done, no output
<LetterRip> hi all i have a load cycle count question - what is 'normal'?
<LetterRip> mine is sudo smartctl -a /dev/hda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<zcat[1]> rhineheart_m: when a window pops up saying 'all done, reboot now?"
<LetterRip> 0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       105837
<arvind_> i can see it in the other userid
<arvind_> *user id
<prince_jammys> i think he means the installation date
<zcat[1]> ahhh..
<LetterRip> i keep getting what i thought was a load cycling but the number isn't increasing
<Darkmystere> fraser..., How exactly do you know its not working..?
<LetterRip> i'm getting a click every 3-5 seconds
<n-rated> I got a Ubuntu live CD, is there someway to install that? or do I have to get the whole thing some how?
<LetterRip> that is driving me nuts
<omar> macogw: I also LOVE the radio screenlet. :D
<zcat[1]> I guess date of earliest-created file on the box?
<prince_jammys> n-rated: you can install from the live cd
<fraser> Darkmystere, the madwifi? because no wireless card is recognised in 'network-admin'
<n-rated> I can't see how?
<zcat[1]> n-rated: double-click the 'install' icon on the live desktop.
<prince_jammys> n-rated: there isn't an "install" icon on the desktop?
<n-rated> I would if there was one
<zcat[1]> hmm.. weird
<bazhang> n-rated click install icon on desktop
<Darkmystere> fraser, hrm.... try ifconfig ath0 up
<arvind_> nickrud::i can see it in the other user
<prince_jammys> n-rated: you're currently running the cd?
<zcat[1]> n-rated: nobody here believes you :)
<fraser> Darkmystere, ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<n-rated> nope, it is an older version of that helps
<zcat[1]> how old?
<bazhang> n-rated what version
<n-rated> 5 or something
<zcat[1]> if it's that old you might be better off getting a newer version..
<Darkmystere> fraser, lol maybe its try this sec...getting command
<nickrud> arvind_: see the error, you mean?
<n-rated> I just want to test it out if full before I do a download that big
<zcat[1]> n-rated: yes, early versions had an install disk and a live disk that didn't install..
<arvind_> no i can the drive contents i mean
<bazhang> n-rated that wont help you that system is no longer supported and has none of the features of the current version
<zcat[1]> n-rated: later versions (anything after 5.10 I think) had the live-installer disk
<rhineheart_m> zcat[1]: thanks..but that's not the one.. I mean.. is there a way to know what date time and month ubuntu gutsy has been installed? like a history
<arvind_> nickrud::i can see the contents of the drive
<Darkmystere> fraser, wlanconfigh ath create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode managed then ifconfig ath0 up
<zcat[1]> rhineheart_m: actually I think it writes an install log somewhere.. /var/log perhaps? I'd have to look
<Darkmystere> fraser, sorry * wlanconfig
<rhineheart_m> thanks..
<n-rated> is there such think as a cut down CD, something that does not have all the apps on it
<zcat[1]> Ohhh.. /var/log/installer :)
<fraser> Darkmystere, wlanconfig: unknown create option then
<nickrud> arvind_: but you have no errors, right? Use it for a while, see if it stays good.
<fraser> oops
<bazhang> Darkmystere: those are not valid commands
<fraser> Darkmystere, hahah i'm dumb
<Dangermike> nickrud, possibly you could help or have input.. I get seg faults with any browser on  Gutsy mostly whilst loading websites with flash but it will also happen at random on the ubuntuforums, pastebin, bugs.launchpad etc. I think its a problem with libc.so.6. I am focused on Firefox and this is the debugging info from firefox http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12513343/gdb-firefox.log any ideas on how to Troubleshoot/possibly fix this problem?
<fraser> Darkmystere, wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device
<Darkmystere> fraser,bazhang, i use them all the time to turn my thing monitor mode on and off
<arvind_> nickrud::hmmm...i have got lots of other prob too,this version aint stable...the same on my pal's laptop is fine
<Darkmystere> fraser, i think linux might be seeing your wireless card as something else.
<nickrud> Dangermike: I've been seeing your issue this evening. This happened on a fresh install iirc
<fraser> DarkForest, dang. gtg
<fraser> sorry
<bazhang> fraser the command you are looking for is ifconfig and iwconfig
<Darkmystere> fraser, lol i always do this...i be real mad no internet did you flip the switch...
<nickrud> arvind_: do you have any packages installed from repos other than ubuntu?
<Dangermike> nickrud, yes it happened with a pre-existing install and it was fine for several months i reformatted and now the issue came back day 1 of the new install
<ubuntu__> Hello. I just have a quick question about installing Ubuntu on a USB connected hard drive. If I choose "Guided - use entire disk" and choose the hard drive I want to install on, will it not touch my internal hard drives?
<arvind_> yeah,there are some drivers,Anjuta
<zcat[1]> rhineheart_m: the date of the files in /var/log/installer will be a fairly accurate indication, if the clock was correct at the time..
<Darkmystere> fraser, i have a lil switch on side of my labtop to turn wireless card on and off...somtimes i have it halfway on and linux still seeś ap's but i cannot connect :/ well try flipping it on and off
<nickrud> Dangermike: I really don't have a clue, and all my troubleshooting code was done in the 80's. I am rust.
<n-rated> Linux moves so fast, something from 2005 is called "That old" but if it was windows that would be "real new"
<Dangermike> nickrud, ok though i would check ill wait and hopefully the bug report will be picked up soon :)
<bazhang> fraser the commands Darkmystere are giving you are not valid commands that is why they are not working
<Darkmystere> bazhang, give me one reason why they arent valid
<rhineheart_m> zcat[1]: just like this one? Feb 17 09:05:40 syslogd started: BusyBox v1.1.3
<zcat[1]> rhineheart_m: yes, and "ls -l /var/log/installer" will give you the year as well
<nickrud> arvind_: try using it for a while. If it stays clean, you can either clear out all the nautilus/gnome configs on the first user, or move all your data to the new user and keep using it.
<Darkmystere> bazhang, hello..
<rhineheart_m> zcat[1]: thanks.. that helps.. :)
<icesword> hmm
<killown> high-freq, how I do to secure delete folders ?
<Dangermike> Alright well off to reformat and hopefully track down this bug :\
<zcat[1]> killown: shred ?
<Darkmystere> bazhang, iwconfig monitor and managed doesnt work with my card..
<Darkmystere> bazhang, only wlanconfig..
<zcat[1]> !info shred
<ubotu> Package shred does not exist in gutsy
<zcat[1]> hmmm...
<killown> zcat[1] shred delete folder?
<nonix4> zcat[1]: part of coreutils
<zcat[1]> rm -rf folder/ deletes a folder.. shred overwrites the contents with random garbage several times first, so it can never be recovered
<ynef> zcat[1]: well, "never" is not quite right... but it does make it harder
<arvind__> nickrud::yeah,there are some drivers,Anjuta
<Darkmystere> bazhang,fraser, if you dont beileave me ill get yall the manual link to madwifi\
<nickrud> if you're worried about someone reading shredded files, you're in deep trouble anyway
<bullgard4> man lspnp: "list Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources." What are 'Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources'?
<zcat[1]> ynef: for all practical purposes .. most people aren't of interest to the NSA ..
<killown> zcat[1] I want secude delete and not a fake delete
<nonix4> ynef: yeah, w/ modern hds even shred over the full capacity isn't 'nuff... because of relocating happending behind the scenes
<nickrud> arvind_: what drivers?
<arvind__> drivers for my graphics card and webcam
<zcat[1]> killown: can't really be done on a single file or folder.. you can zero an entire drive pretty easily
<shishirm1> hi
<bloo`> hi <.<
<killown> omg
<nonix4> zcat[1]: umm, only if you trust the "secure erase" features of the hds to empty the relocated parts too
<zcat[1]> killown: for individual files, there is always the chance that copies exist elsewhere due to filesystem mantenance, etc
<arvind__> nickrud::drivers for my graphics card and webcam
<shishirm1> i am not able to see the gui interface of my ubuntu installation
<suncydu> Network problem. Have a toshiba laptop. The inside wificard does not show on network devices. It sais its a rtl8187b wlan adapter. Its listed at lshw usb.
<RoadHazard> do any of you know egroupware or a chat I can goto that might help?
<shishirm1> there is some error in the xserver
<nickrud> arvind__: they shouldn't matter with nautilus.
<Darkmystere> bazhang,fraser, Here you go http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/ChangingMode
<zcat[1]> nonix4: it's more than enough for most people... casual ebay file-recoveres won't get anything off the drive.
<shishirm1> please help and tell me how to reinstall xserver
<RoadHazard> apt-get install xorg-xserver*
<nickrud> shishirm1: did it work before?
<shishirm1> ya it did
<arvind__> shishir:sudo aptitude reinstall xorg-xserver
<nickrud> shishirm1: what did you do that broke it?
<suncydu> tryed ndiswrapper and installed the rtl8187b win driver. But somehow the usb wont show up on network
<nonix4> zcat[1]: Umm, I though they're accessible pretty easily if you can find 2nd logic board for the hd & swap them parts...
<nickrud> shishirm1: or, what did you do recently ;)
<zcat[1]> shishirm1: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop probably ..
<RoadHazard> sudo....
<zcat[1]> nonix4: yes, but very, very few people would go to that kind of effort
<arvind__> nickrud::am next to be crying...
<shishirm1> nickrud: i upgraded some stuff... may be i upgarded my 6.10 to gnome 2,21
<kiyoung> list
<nickrud> arvind__: it broke again?
<kiyoung> ;;
<kiyoung> Leaving
<arvind__> nickrud::not now,but am having lots of other probs too
<zcat[1]> nonix4: and even then, they get a block here or there, most likely part of the OS or some big mpeg file.. very unlikely to be anything interesting
<nickrud> shishirm1: you tried to upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04 ?
<arvind__> nickrud::am jus hoping tat Hardy is more Stable like Fiesty
<shishirm1> no i wanna keep 6.10
<nickrud> arvind__: I seem to have no problems with gutsy. But then, I avoid third party stuff like the plague
<b_ecca> does anyone here know how to build iphone sdk on ubuntu?
<nickrud> shishirm1: how do you mean, upgrade gnome to 2.21 then?
<arvind__> nickrud::i cant play vidoes on youtube without the third party!!!
<arvind__> nickrud::i find gutsy very unstable ...
<shishirm1> gnome 2.16 to gnome2.21
<nickrud> arvind_: ok, I also use that and w32codecs :)
<zcat[1]> flash annoys me .. one in ten movies it just utterly locks up for ages, and I have to kill and restart firefox. and there's nobody I can even send a bug report to..
<rhineheart_m> zcat[1]: how about the times the system has been shutdown?
<nickrud> shishirm1: you compiled it? Did you do anything with your drivers as well?
<arvind__> nickrud::the latest version of gnome too is very unstable
<zcat[1]> rhineheart_m: somewhere in syslog.. not sure exactly how it logs shutdowns but bootups should be pretty obvious
<arvind__> i feel logging off and re-installin is the best option!!!!
<eX_> hi, how i can to uninstall kde 4 from ubuntu?
<nickrud> arvind_: might be. I installed more than a handful of times when I first started learning
<arvind__> nickrud::thanks for all the support
<nonix4> zcat[1]: yeah... all that said, freespace wipe w/ shred or the other workalikes is pretty efficient
<zcat[1]> istr there was a big list of packages somewhere that you could apt-get remove to get rid of kde ...
<eX_> where i can to saw this list?
<eX_> :)
<bazhang> zcat[1]: kde-base would likely do that
<bullgard4> man lspnp: "list Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources." What are 'Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources'?
<zcat[1]> nonix4: I have an encrypted FS anyhow.. anyone gets my old drive isn't going to get squat from any part of it ..
<dsargeant> eX_: did you try sudo apt-get remove kde4*
<eX_> no..
<eX_> :)
<nickrud> zcat[1]: have I got a link for you. One sec
<zcat[1]> nickrud: seen it..
<zcat[1]> nickrud: I never leave my laptop sleeping, it goes right off :)
<nonix4> zcat[1]: I'm actually trying to break one encrypted FS of my own - forgot password couple years ago... so far my research shows that it is feasible.
<nickrud> zcat[1]: ok ;)
<zcat[1]> nickrud: I actually want to try that technique sometime and see how well it works.. looks pretty doable.
<nonix4> zcat[1]: ... so ordering a 3 terabyte raid array & 8 gigs of ram to do it :)
<nickrud> zcat[1]: yeah, another laptop and a can of air. Oh, the low tech solutions are the best
<zcat[1]> nickrud: I think they posted up all the tools too
<cromag> does anyone have a link for adding a harddisk with windows on it and adding it to grub for boot ?
<zcat[1]> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<nonix4> cromag: as a 2nd hd? besides chainloading you need to convince that silly of that it wants to boot... is running it in a VM an option? ;)
<bazhang> startupmanager is a little gui app to manage grub cromag
<cromag> bazhang: i will have a look at that,
<cromag> nonix4: thanks for input :)
<bazhang> cromag: have you tried plugging it in, editing your fstab and then see if that works? startupmanager might come in handy too
<cromag> bazhang: not tried yet, a friend of mine with the "hurdle".
<karllenz> i need some help wit ndiswrapper
<karllenz> and my macbook
<karllenz> santarosa
<bazhang> cromag: aha well let us know if you need more assistance
<cromag> bazhang: thanks for your help :)
<bazhang> no worries cromag ;]
<karllenz> i get to the part where i type sudo ndiswrapper -l
<karllenz> and it says bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook karllenz you might take a look here
<karllenz> im there
<sorryamnew1> what do they mean by saying working in linux ntfs is not safe
<bazhang> sorryamnew1: who is they and could you give more info please
<nickrud> sorryamnew1: that was very true for a long time, but the driver is very mature now
<karllenz> anyone? it to get wifi to work
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/24/how-to-enable-wireless-networking-on-the-macbook-ubuntu-710/ karllenz what about this?
<karllenz> well the other link has steps
<cromag> karllenz: it says on the page...
<karllenz> and i get to one command an it messes up
<sorryamnew1> how can i disable the disk error check when ubuntu starts
<bwayne> sorryamnew1: edit fstab.
<destined> tune2fs?
<bwayne> sorryamnew1: or tune2fs.
<cromag> karllenz: that is for windows drivers.
<destined> tune2fs -c 1000 /dev/?
<SnowFlake> hello
<bwayne> 1000 is pointless.
<destined> bwayne: that's the point?
<bwayne> it needs to be checked sometimes.
<karllenz> well yea
<eX_> well it's works
<destined> set it to 100 then?
<karllenz> my chip set is Broadcom 4328
<bwayne> that's a nice round.number.  :-)
<eX_> how i can to uninstall gnome?
<eX_> :)
<karllenz> its not supported by bcm43xx
<raju> live cd booting ,but throwing  the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<eX_> sudo apt-get remove gnom* ?
<bazhang> eX_: what replacement or you want straight cli
<ompaul> eX_, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome << be prepared to break upgrades and also remove local . files
<destined> tune2fs -c 100 /dev/nameofhd should work
<raju> anyone please answer to my query
<bazhang> raju first ask ;]
<raju> live cd booting ,but throwing  the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<cromag> karllenz: so you checked that you HAVE to use the windows driver ?
<karllenz> yea
<raju> bazhang, live cd booting ,but throwing  the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<eX_> bazhang: kde 3
<cromag> ok.
<ompaul> !bootoptions > raju (however if the disk is not starting at all - burn a new one slowly)
<karllenz> thats what the wiki says
<nickrud> eX_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<bazhang> raju what does not exist?
<raju> bazhang, root filesystem is not mounting
<cromag> karllenz: for macbook pro ?
<cromag> ah
<ompaul> raju, you need to burn a new disk - do it really slowly
<karllenz> nope macbook santa rosa
<RoadHazard> "pure KDE" sounds like something with the government involved
<eX_> nickrud: thank's!
<sorryamnew1> who can i disable the disk error check ..... i opened fstab this is a sample line what should i do : UUID=1EE9-2363  /media/hda5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<cromag> karllenz: ok, and it installs ndiswrapper fine ?
<karllenz> yea
<karllenz> just cant get the driver installed
<karllenz> i think thats the issue
<bwayne> sorryamnew1: replace that final 1 with a 0 to disable completely.  follow destined advice otherwise.
<karllenz> i run sudo ndiswrapper -l
<karllenz> and it says invalid driver
<cromag> karllenz: and you did the other ones completely ?
<karllenz> i got up to that step on the wiki
<karllenz> the skipped it and ran the next two commands
<cromag> karllenz: yes, but did you do all the steps before ?
<karllenz> yes
<bwayne> sorryamnew1: but ... do that to the line that has "/" where that line has "/media/hd5".
<cromag> and no erros ?
<karllenz> is there a way i can start over from scratch and try it again
<karllenz> in case i missed something
<sorryamnew1> thx bwayne
<Nostahl> is it possible to add function to your bios? ie my built in card reader is not bootable
<rawbeef> Does Beryl have high spec requirements?
<bwayne> Nostahl: yeah.  it's called a BIOS update.  look to the manufacturers of your MB>
<rawbeef> I"m just trying to get a os x-esque dock
<bazhang> rawbeef not beryl anymore
<Nostahl> i have the latest bwayne
<neville> rawbeef Beryl could run just fine on my 450MHz Pentium 3 with Geforce 4
<cromag> karllenz: i dont know.
<Nostahl> are there any custom bios's out there?
<neville> But, as he said, not Beryl anymore
<karllenz> mmm
<bwayne> Nostahl:not that I know of.
<rawbeef> Is compiz-fusion necessary to use?
<karllenz> that sux lol
<rawbeef> i was just oging to use beryl
<rawbeef> Are there any guides out there for an os-x looking gui?
<destined> bwayne: do you mean instead of -c 100, just a zero?
<bazhang> rawbeef no longer supported
<neville> rawbeef have you had a look at kooldock?
<cromag> karllenz: ok ehm... just try to delete the driver and the dir it is in and try the steps again and paste ALL of it to pastebin
<bwayne> destined: no.  0 is for fstab entry, not tune.
<zcat[1]> was running compiz-fusion nicely on a 1ghz chip with nvidia mx440 a few months back ..
<karllenz> it wont let me delet the folder
<zcat[1]> things like 'water' were a bit sluggish though
<nickrud> compiz runs like crap on my dual 1.6 amd64 (with ati)
<cromag> be more specific ?
<marco92302> bit of a noob here, i need some help though i tried installing restricted drivers in gutsy and it will no longer boot into gui just cl
<zcat[1]> ati's are crap :)
<rawbeef> neville:  nope let me check it out
<RoadHazard> here ya go sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bradley> #ati
<sorryamnew1> what is the minimum ram for running ubuntu gusty
<bullgard4> man lspnp: "list Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources." What are 'Plug and Play BIOS device nodes and resources'?
<zcat[1]> marco92302: log into cl and less /var/log/Xorg.0.log (I think.. something like it) to see where it's failing
<bwayne> sorryamnew1, I'd recommend 512.
<rawbeef> neville:  is kooldock only for kde? i use gnome
<bazhang> sorryamnew1: just running or with all the bells and whistles?
<RoadHazard> change the driver back from fglrx and life goes on
<karllenz> ok
<sleepster> nickserv identify igotbignuttz
<sleepster> oops
<karllenz> files deleted
<karllenz> no ill start over
<sorryamnew1> running whith lets say openoffice ... whith no hanging
<omar_> Guys where can I find good add-ons for the panels, like the dilbert add-on for example
<omar_> ?
<zcat[1]> rofl... nice password sleepster .. no go change it :)
<nickrud> sleepster: consider yourself advised to change your password ;)
<zcat[1]> *now
<bazhang> hehe
<RoadHazard> I run gutsy on a 233 mmx with 64m of ram, its my little juke box laptop
<sleepster> haha
<BernardB> Hm
<sleepster> I was just kidding..
<sleepster> that's not my password
<cyberjames> lol
<sonicreindeer> Good morning to all. Have a bootloader issue re: Feisty PPC
<BernardB> Tann3h, is flooding?
<BernardB> *spamming
<RoadHazard> "thats the combination for my luggage, 12345!"
<RoadHazard> define problem sonic
<sleepster> anyone know of good grammar checkers for linux?
<nickrud> BernardB: in pm?
<BernardB> Yes nickrud
<sleepster> I haven't found anything good
<BernardB> Looks like on-join nickrud
<omar_> Guys where can I find good add-ons for the panels, like the dilbert add-on for example?
<zcat[1]> sleepster: post it on slashdot.. the grammar nazis will pick up anything less than perfect in it
<marco92302> road hazard: thankyou so much it worked took two minutes
<sleepster> ridiculous.. serious
<nickrud> any new joiners getting pm spam?
<sleepster> ompaul: it's not like this channel is any good or anything... what are you protecting it from?
<ompaul> very and you are offtopic with the likes of that
<bazhang> omar: perhaps gnome-look.org not sure about that
<karllenz> is this all one command??????      unzip -a R151517.EXE -driver/
<karllenz> cd driver/DRIVER/
<BernardB> nickrud, what shall I do with it for now?
<jaggz-> Does anyone see anything wrong with my partitions?  http://bdh.voyager.com/ptable.txt
<nickrud> BernardB: still getting spam?
<RoadHazard> marco92302, what took 2 minutes? I am getting lost here
<BernardB> No, only on-join
<bwayne> jaggz-: other than the fact you're drives are identical.  RAID?
<jaggz-> dmraid is saying " ERROR: dos: partition address past end of RAID device"  .. I'm not sure why though.  the partition table seems fine to me
<bazhang> sleepster: best step back there
<jaggz-> bwayne, yeah.. raid mirror.. using the motherboard's onboard promise (fasttrak 378) sata support..
<RoadHazard> well thats pretty straightforward ERROR: dos, nuff said
<sorryamnew1> is it true that external modems don't need a driver
<jaggz-> dmraid recognizes it.. and shows me the first 3 partitions fine.. but it doesn't show me the last partition (my ext3fs)
<nickrud> sorryamnew1: yes
<olejorgenb> how do I control volume, when I use the OSS sound driver?
<RoadHazard> sorryamnew1, external modems are for the most part smart and do not use drivers
<olejorgenb> adjusting front works, but it's still too loud when front is set to minimum
<jaggz-> that is, I get /dev/dm-0 through 4.. dm-0 is the drive (mirror of sda and sdb) .. and 1 is ntfs, 2 is swap, 3 is ext2 (my boot partition), and 4 is.. there is no dm-4 :)
<RoadHazard> olejorgenb, I would get ossmixer
<zcat[1]> nitpick.. I have seen external USB winmodems..
<olejorgenb> RoadHazard: not in the repos?
<zcat[1]> externam serial modems generally don't need drivers though.. and some smart PCI modems don't either
<RoadHazard> google is your freund
<jaggz-> sorryamnew: the difference is if software handles some of the modem features or not
<bazhang> RoadHazard: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet ;]
<RoadHazard> I didnt say jfgi did I?
<nickrud> bazhang: oh, that's gotta become a factoid
<ompaul> you did now ;-0
<RoadHazard> sorry
<sorryamnew1> mmmm can u explian the word Serial pls
<olejorgenb> hehe, man I have to install tons of kdelibs just to adjust my oss volume
<marco92302> roadhazard: reconfiguring it fixed it
<RoadHazard> sweet
<marco92302> i have a gui
<marco92302> thank you
<ompaul> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=
<bazhang> nickrud: haha thanks
<ompaul> hmm
<zcat[1]> sorryamnew1: modems that connect through 9-pin or 25-pin D connector are serial...
<jaggz-> RoadHazard: well.. it's not a warning.. it's an error.. do you think it's unrelated to the actual problem I'm experiencing -- ie. that my last partition is not coming up as /dev/dm-4 ?
<RoadHazard> the xserver-xorg thing? I was in 3 channels
<marco92302> yes
<flowOver> any reason why ubuntu would system halt my machine 2min after startup?  ctrl-alt-bs nor ctrl-alt-f* work
<zcat[1]> who the heck still uses modems these days anyway :)
<nickrud> faxers
<bazhang> flowOver: this is the installer or the livecd
<sorryamnew1> does the usb modems need no drivers like the serial ones
<jaggz-> I was tempted to setup a voicemail system on my computer instead of an answering machine (w/phone co)
<flowOver> it happens usually while i'm surfing for about 30min then x will flash off and on, then another 10min will pass and it freezes.  just now it happened on boot
<flowOver> bazhang: this is a full install that i've configured with my drivers
<bradley> #ati
<bazhang> flowOver: what drivers are you referring to please
<sorryamnew1> zcat : in my country we still use it
<ompaul> bazhang, pm the bot google - is it changed a lot
<zcat[1]> sorryamnew: no, USB external modems need drivers..
<flowOver> nvidia and i changed to alsa mixer for the sound since i had even more freeze ups without it
<bazhang> ompaul: will do ;]
<flowOver> is there a log i can look at somewhere that would show why it freezes?
<zcat[1]> NZ has only just reached the point where there are more ppl on BB than DU :)
<jaggz-> okay.. so then my question is:  "Why is my 4th partition (root fs, ext3) not showing up as /dev/dm-4 while the other 3 partitions show up as dm-1, 2, and 3?"
<Ziroday> I have a nvidia 8800GTS that can not be used with the nvidia drivers, it will only ever work with the vesa drivers
<sleepster> flowOver: check dmesg
<nickrud> ompaul: I'd only suggest a period in place of the second ;
<howto> how to scan all mac address in my network?
<zcat[1]> Ziroday: yeah, you have to use nvidia's binary installer..
<sleepster> flowOver: it should point to any good leads..
<flowOver> what's demesg?
<sleepster> flowOver: if it doesn't say anything of interest.. check out var/logs
<dougsko> howto: nmap!
<sleepster> flowOver: type 'dmesg'
<sleepster> flowOver: rtfm  man dmesg
<karllenz> ok i got the same error
<nickrud> !rtfm | sleepster
<ubotu> sleepster: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<flowOver> the man for ubuntu is a community forum
<flowOver> aka useless
<karllenz> running sudo ndiswrapper -l
<howto> dougsko: the nmpa command please
<sleepster> how come this channel is so uptight
<howto> dougsko: the nmap command please
<flowOver> uptight?  wasn't he the one who told me off with rtfm?
<dougsko> howto: im a sherpa, not a hand-holder. google on brotha
<majikins> hi-is there a way to change window manager for each user?
<karllenz> how can i put something into a pastebin
<flowOver> anyways.  dmesg echo'd more information than the terminal buffer will hold
<flowOver> and it's all greek to me
<majikins> say I want to run kde for user1 and gnome for user2?
<nickrud> flowOver: dmesg | less , you can page thru with that
<zcat[1]> majikins: in theory.. but it tends to get messy
<zcat[1]> majikins: it's much easier if everyone just uses gnome :)
<majikins> I know but one of my family likes kde better
<flowOver> thanks
<bazhang> flowOver: how about installing pastebinit and cat it there
<majikins> and I want them to use linux instead of winbugs
<karllenz> does hardy support the new macbooks
<bazhang> karllenz: best to ask in #ubuntu+1 ;]
<flowOver> this all seems like pretty specific system information though.  i dont really want to publish it
<biabia> can anyone recommend a good/decent/fair fserve script for xchat?    I tried tuxserv but it seems buggy and hasnt been updated it like 3-4 yrs
<bazhang> flowOver: oh okay, well you can edit out the sensitive stuff with nickrud's command and paste that
<nickrud> flowOver: it's pretty generic, nothing in there that's going to give someone a hacking tool
<ompaul> flowOver, then you can't really get value out of here - help is nothing you can get if you don't ask the right questions or give enough of the right information
<nickrud> flowOver: it just talks about hardware
<zcat[1]> majikins: yes, just install kubuntu-desktop .. gdm will let you use gnome or kde for your default session
<dougsko> bazhang: whats pastebinit?
<zcat[1]> Ican't stand KDE .. I used to prefer it but I'm so used to gnome now..
<flowOver> ditto.  or more along how can i install it?  is it in synaptic?
<kcynice> anybody would like to tell me why my system is no-sound if i log using the other user account?
<bazhang> dougsko: it is a nifty little app that sends stuff you cat and pipe directly to pastebin and returns the url
<RoadHazard> sudo apt-get install kde-core
<majikins> so user1 does not have to select kde - it gets loaded automatically upon his login?
<RoadHazard> if you check the box it does
<Maimster> 2 gnome or NOT 2 gnome that is the question.
<flowOver> yess it is.  okay so how do i use it to pastebin the dmesg?
<kcynice> this user account is created when the system installed,and the other user was created later in the terminal
<zcat[1]> majikins: they select it once, and get asked if they want to make it the default.. from then on it will always log them into kde
<majikins> cool
<dougsko> bazhang: thats what i thought. i actaullt wrote an identical script in ruby for use in IRC. take a looksy if you wanna --> http://pastebin.ca/933365
<bazhang> dougsko: very elegant thanks!
<dougsko> it takes stdin or a file name
<majikins> is there a file that this setting gets changed in?
<majikins> I've read about xinitrc
<zcat[1]> majikins: I think .xsession from memory..
<majikins> thanks for the information
<sonicreindeer> Got locked out, booted from the server, then spent a good 30 minutes logging back on this channel. No fun:(
<dougsko> bazhang: i use pastebin.ca becaue the author of the site was awesome enough to specifically allow API access. something which is lacking from 99% of pastebins (including the ubuntu one)
<flowOver> how do i use pastebinit with dmesg?
<sonicreindeer> Anyway, bakc to the bootloader issue at hand.
<zcat[1]> flowOver: "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<bazhang> dougsko: how long to do that? and how long to learn ruby? sorry for the offtopic
<sonicreindeer> I am attempting to repair a broken Xubuntu Feisty system. I was testing a dual-boot scenario last evening within my Mac Jaguar partition while loading OS 9.2.2 on top of the desktop as a separate app( ie; running Classic on top of Jaguar ). Little did I realize how the Classic sys files overwrote the files within the bootloader in the MBR for me to access my Feisty drive separate from my Mac drive. Can't boot to Feisty.
<flowOver> http://paste.stgraber.org/1283  << my dmesg
<flowOver> what exactly is the nature of the |?
<dougsko> bazhang: not long at all. ruby is very easy and VERY worth while
<bazhang> dougsko: thanks!
<sonicreindeer> PS- I explained this exact issue with the #xubuntu folks and was referred here.
<zcat[1]> flowOver: pipe, it takes the output of the preceeding command and uses it as input for the next command
<sonicreindeer> Here are the box specs:  1st Generation G4/ 400 PPC( Sawtooth ) w/ 896 MB of RAM, a factory 20 Gig drive is running Jaguar w/ a separate 40 GB Maxtor runing my beloved Feisty. Attempted the upgrade from feisty iinto Gutsy, but, my box didn't like it much.
<dougsko> bazhang: np
<flowOver> ruby is a nice language tho rails is a horribly bloated framework that doesn't allow flexibility at all.  it's either you make it their way or don't.  every ruby environment i've ever encountered is saturated in rail'isms that i've never bothered to invest alot of time into the language myself.
<sonicreindeer> I spent overthree months configgin' Feisty the way I personally want for it to run. Although the upgrade has crossed my mind several times over, I'm keepin' Feisty. Convince me otherwise w/ the right ISO link w/ all of the first-run bugs worked out of Gutsy, I'll hop on boar?d
<flowOver> zcat[1]: thank you for explaining that
<sonicreindeer> I spent overthree months configgin' Feisty the way I personally want for it to run. Although the upgrade has crossed my mind several times over, I'm keepin' Feisty. Convince me otherwise w/ the right ISO link w/ all of the first-run bugs worked out of Gutsy, I'll hop on board.
<dougsko> flowOver: rails != ruby. its just a web dev framework that uses it
<flowOver> yes i know
<cdubya> sonicreindeer, grub-install ??
<sonicreindeer> Yes.
<flowOver> " every ruby environment i've ever encountered is saturated in rail'isms"
<dougsko> flowOver: i dont know what youve been doing with it, but ruby is basically the most awesome scripting language around
<cdubya> sonicreindeer, I was wondering if that were in order in your case....
<flowOver> ruby is a great language.  i'm guessing that 3/4 of ruby that's on the web is rail's based
<flowOver> and rail's is what makes it not worthwhile for me to learn ruby
<flowOver> more so than i have
<RoadHazard> heh, php, cause newbs wanna www too!
<dougsko> flowOver: not even close
<sonicreindeer> Still here, cdubya
<dougsko> flowOver: ruby pwns python and perl (imo). it has nothing to do with web dev
<dougsko> flowOver: its for /antyhing/
<dougsko> web dev is for chumps anyway
<flowOver> so it wasn't webdev that put ruby into the spotlight?  it was barely supported before rails was the hype 2 years ago.
<flowOver> it pays the bills
<dougsko> flowOver: web dev made ruby popular in the US. its been the #1 language in japan for years
<ompaul> !offtopic | flowOver (this is not a programming channel)
<ubotu> flowOver (this is not a programming channel): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dougsko> flowOver: and as a general programmer, itll make you smile. trust me
<flowOver> i'm not aloud to comment anymore on it
<RoadHazard> cobol programmers do not bellyache about how wordy it is if thats the only language they know
<tpyoknig> I need help I moved a file, nautilus says its on the filesystem but doesnt show up under terminal with ls -la or in nautilus
<flowOver> so has anyone looked at my dmesg at all?  my system has a tendancy to lock up.  doesn't respond to anything
<nickrud> flowOver: the only thing I see is your cdrom error
<RoadHazard> have you tried flowers and maybe a nice dinner?
<RoadHazard> sorry, I'm getting giddy
<cdubya> sonicreindeer, I guess I was thinking if you know which drive you had the bootloader installed on, boot the system to a liveCD and try to run grub-install on that drive again to reinstate the boot loader, but I'm prolly just wacked as it's extremely late and far beyond my limit for being able to stay awake well.....
<flowOver> nickrud: yeah i saw that too... but had no clue what it ment
<dougsko> RoadHazard: cobol dudes are very specialized. dying breeds tend to be be touchy about their own mortality
<Gastro> I'm trying to make a customized ubuntu live-cd. I want to install kde/kubuntu-desktop instead of gnome. But i get some errors. http://rafb.net/p/VzDqgb82.html
<Ziroda1> Hi, can I have some help getting my Nvidia 8800GTS working please
<nickrud> flowOver: neither do I
<sonicreindeer> Ain't that the truth here, Cdubya. I've been rackin' my braincells futilly in an effort to rescue Feisty.
<Maimster> Ziroda1 Nice freak'in card man.
<Ziroda1> Maimster: would be even nicer if it worked :)
<ompaul> flowOver, --  EXT3-fs: hda1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs  -- tell me do you turn off the machine with the shutdown icon or the power switch ??
<RoadHazard> I made a good living doing cobol in 1999
<Maimster> Ziroda1 I cheated, I just install with the card inserted. All went perfect.
<flowOver> ompaul:  well i shut down usually, but the machine tends to freeze up right.  so it's hard to do it most of the time.
<Ziroda1> Maimster: what card do you have?
<dougsko> RoadHazard: specialized knowledge is usually lucrative
<cdubya> sonicreindeer, I was just thinking anyway....I better sign off and try to get some sleep. Good luck
<RoadHazard> I also have a t-shirt that says "ask me about old hardware"
<bazhang> Ziroda1: is that the 512MB card? I believe the latest drivers on nvidia site now support it
<flowOver> most of my boot up's are because of lockups
<flowOver> it happens that often
<Maimster> Ziroda1 I have the nVidia 6600Utra
<ompaul> flowOver, that tends to be a ram issue- try the ram tester
<dennisonic> wc
<flowOver> i have.  ran it all night long.  no problems
<Ziroda1> bazhang: yeah it is, damn I was hoping there was another way around, besides having to install from nvidia.com
<vallhalla81> !blackbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Maimster> Ziroda1 I left the 8800GTS in the windows box for gaming.
<dougsko> RoadHazard: the bummer is that it becomes less relevant over time
<flowOver> memtest86
<Ayabara> the adobe flash installer fails for firefox-3.0 beta 3. anyone know how to fix this?
<sonicreindeer> trust me when i say i have already attempted to load the grub from the live disc to no avail. Since i do have two separate drives in my G4 for obvious reasons( Mac is a bully just like Windows for space ), feisty is on my 40 GB Maxtor. The grub is located in the drive's MBR.
<sonicreindeer> Or...was:(
<Ziroda1> bazhang: does envy install from the nvidia site?
<Maimster> Ziroda1 I just didn't think 640MB was needed to spin a compiz cube.
<bazhang> Ziroda1: pm?
<flowOver> how can i test the video ram?
<Ziroda1> bazhang: no pro
<tpyoknig> I need help I moved a file, nautilus says its on the filesystem but doesnt show up under terminal with ls -la or in nautilus
<ompaul> flowOver, ignore the video ram
<flowOver> that wouldn't cause lockups huh?
<archman> hi guys, how to turn off automatic nm connection to any ap's; but not turning off roaming mode?
<flowOver> if it's any help.. the last lockup happened when i went to google reader.  while it was loading.
<flowOver> as far as i can tell it happens mostly while firefox is open
<sonicreindeer> I may have to go back to edgy and perform an upgrade via Software Updates in my Apps menu in Xfce to reinstall Feisty if I am unsuccessful in rebuilding the grub. I've already removed allo f the sys files along with the app/ desktop files for Classic in Jaguar.
<RoadHazard> dougsko, theres still a bunch of shops that run cobol, the as400 crowd still run it
<ompaul> flowOver, that works or fails never saw an in between option - what you can do is remove the video card if it is a discrete item - after that you will most likely need to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if that stops the problems then you got a video card issue - as for firefox that says it is when the machine is stressed - so you got to look at your ram
<sonicreindeer> After sacking those files, I was able to boot back into Jaguar without an issue.
<bazhang> ziroda1 you still there?
<bazhang> heh guess not
<flowOver> running memtest86 overnight isn't sufficient?
<dougsko> RoadHazard: im not saying that *no one* uses it. but you have to admit, its use is not exactly on the uprise
<Wolff> saluuut !
<bazhang> hello Wolff
<flowOver> i don't want to but i'm almost willing to reinstall xp.  it's less buggy
<Wolff> ca fait deux jours que jme demande comment jvais pouvoir trouver de l'aide a propos d'ubuntu
<ompaul> flowOver, be happy with your loss of freedom in that case
<Wolff> je débute et j'auaris besoin de quelques petites aide
<flowOver> lockup's never happen.  i don't see how it could be my ram when this would never happen on another os
<ompaul> !fr | Wolff
<ubotu> Wolff: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> Wolff: /j #ubuntu-fr ;]
<Wolff> a merde
<Wolff> :D
<bazhang> hehe
<Wolff> thx
<flowOver> i came to ubuntu because vista was buggy
<flowOver> but now ubuntu is more buggy than vista
<tpyoknig> :S
<flowOver> 2 seperate machine's in this house.  i already wiped it off the other
<bazhang> flowOver: cmon give it a rest
<dougsko> RoadHazard: its one of those legacy langauges that we'll most likely see in use for much longer than anyone probably should
<Ayabara> is there a way to make "Image Viewer" open maximized by default?
<sonicreindeer> Cdubya, here are a couple of URLs I have referenced thusfar:  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/rescue.html and  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/boot-usb-files.html ( Prepping/ Booting from a USB flashdrive and reparing a broken system ).
<dougsko> Ayabara: if you use fluxbox as your WM, edit your ~/.fluxbox/apps file
<Ayabara> dougsko: ok. I'm using gnome wm.
<sonicreindeer> I have attempted to reboot the box only to come up way short from getting close to excercising the recommendations given on the doc links.
<sonicreindeer> exercising.
<cheesebob> j
<dennisonic> ubuntu is the hackers operating system.
<dougsko> Ayabara: switch to flux? heh i dont do gnome so thats all i got
<bazhang> dennisonic: support question?
<Ayabara> dougsko: :-). thanks anyway
<sonicreindeer> Would you have a link to the PPC build of gutsy? If so, I'll be willing to give it a shot to see if that will do the trick.
<oxigen> hi, where is channel for ubuntu 8.04?
<ForsakenSoul> hi i just want to as ... how do I make a file on root with write permissions for the user ?
<sonicreindeer> Thx, cdub. nighters.
<sarthor> Can i use my Nokia N73 as my Webcam under my gutsy via bluetooth??
<ForsakenSoul> ask*
<dennisonic> Mambo
<JC_Denton_> My apt is broken (error messages here: http://pastebin.org/22761 , http://pastebin.org/22760 ) and apt-get -f install doesn't solve it
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 oxigen
<dennisonic> vipi
<dougsko> Ayabara: if you dont end up finding a good solution, you might want to consider checking out flux. its extremely configurable, and awesome :s
<icesword> ! vdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oxigen> bazhang: thanks
<sonicreindeer> Any other takers out there for the PPC bootloader issue?
<dougsko> ForsakenSoul: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<Ayabara> dougsko: I'll remember that. Right now I'm trying too see if I can fix it with a compiz window rule
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso sonicreindeer
<dougsko> Ayabara: i hear ya. when you trade in eye candy for functionality, lemme know
<dougsko> 'night yall
<bazhang> cya dougsko
<Maimster> cya
<Maimster> I'm about to do the same...
<sonicreindeer> Right on, bizhang. Kudos all the way, man. I am forever indebted to your help. I'll let you know how the link works out( if I don't fall asleep first ).
<bazhang> hehe
<sonicreindeer> Here's a question, bazhang. Where did y'all find that link. I thought the main community killed all s'pport for the PPC architecture a month or so after Gutsy's release?
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/ sonicreindeer plus teh google ;]
<eth01> what a bizzare /part message
<eth01> lollo.
<bazhang> not really the channel for that eth01
<bluecake> http://rafb.net/p/I2uNDm51.html  help
<bazhang> oh sorry eth01
<eth01> bazhang, "not really the channel for that" shush.
<eth01> welcome to my ignore list :)
<JC_Denton_> How does one fix one's apt? (error messages here:  http://pastebin.org/22761 , http://pastebin.org/22760 )
<RoadHazard> wow, smackdown
<bazhang> heh
<eth01> yup, its the way to be.
<sigp239> 8.04 Alpha 6 will not work on my computer
<bazhang> said I'm sorry ;[
<sonicreindeer> I've been bustin' my chops all bloody day and eve locating the darned link on the Ubuntu site. I'm not complaiining. Just wondering why s'pport was dropped from the community( ie; documentation, man pages, etc. ). Makes me wonder.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that sigp239 thanks ;]
<sonicreindeer> When will PPC s'pport be reactivated, if at all?
<eth01> it won't
<jim> how do I change default port settings in evolution ?
<sonicreindeer> Anyway, amny thx to ya, bazhang. I'm out. Nighters.
<archman> can someone help?
<bazhang> cya sonicreindeer
<bazhang> ask away archman
<archman> bazhang: how to make networkmanager not to auto-connect on login?
<archman> don't want to turn off roaming
<marat> Hi all! I have a problem with Wacom Bamboo on Hardy.. Can somebody help me? Please..
<cromag> specify the question and it will be easier to tell.
<bazhang> archman: I have always had trouble with network manager; I tend to just use the cli for that
<sarthor> Can i use my Nokia N73 as my Webcam under my gutsy via bluetooth??
<archman> bazhang: can't find it on add/remove; is cli full name?
<marat> So, ubuntu mount wacom as /dev/input/mouse4.. it don't want plug it as /dev/input/wacom
<c_sokun> just finished Hardy Alpha 6 installation
<cromag> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<c_sokun> cool, only one problem with location selection
<c_sokun> :D
<bazhang> archman: sorry I just use the terminal (command line) to do that--I usually remove network-manager right away and then just do it via the command line
<jonathan2> yes hello #ubuntu
<jonathan2> say hell0 johnny silv
<jonathan2> we best friends
<jonathan2> me n ubuntu
<jonathan2> thats my n*gga
<bazhang> c_sokun: #ubuntu+1 for that please ;]
<c_sokun> bazhang: thx :)
<marat> I was install all drivers and I setup xorg.conf.. but my wacom doesn't work.. please help, guys
<jonathan2> marat: wacom what
<jonathan2> tablet?
<RoadHazard> evil modems
<marat> yep, bamboo A5
<jonathan2> okay
<bazhang> jonathan2: watch the language please
<jonathan2> did you follow a guide
<jonathan2> bazhang: this amrika i say what i want!!!! YAH YAH
<bazhang> !ops | jonathan2
<ubotu> jonathan2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<jonathan2> gaurdz
<marat> yes, I also have a graphire4 at ubuntu 7.10 and it work great
<jonathan2> plz evict this helpful man
<jonathan2> come on dude
<Linux_Fresher> i am running ubuntu in vmware in windows xp pro sp2
<jonathan2> Linux_Fresher: that's pretty chill
<jonathan2> like a little OS in an aquarium
<jonathan2> okay i'm officially sorry for my language
<jonathan2> i won't sass any more on my honor
<cromag> not just an alpha excuse ?
<kloeri> jonathan2: please watch your language and stick to channel topic
<jonathan2> please please
<jonathan2> okay letz focus
<archman> when i try to enter passphrase in wifi-radar, do i have to enter ascii or?
<sarthor> Can i use my Nokia N73 as my Webcam under my gutsy via bluetooth??
<jonathan2> time 2 skin irssi
<Ayabara> If I open a pic in a folder with eog, it will do it's best to show me 100% zoom level, but if I press pgDn to get to the a bigger image, the eog window stays the same size. is there a way to make it resize itself?
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "The GNOME 2 Session Manager: The DEB program package 'gnome-session' contains an X11-compliant 'session manager' (similar to xsm) with GNOME extensions. When you log out, the session manager will save the state of all your GNOME 2 apps. When you log back in, the session manager will restore your session." Is the Ubuntu session manager the file /usr/bin/gnome-session or what file?
<archman> ?
<Maimster> I can't keep my eyes open any longer...   Take care guys....
<eth01> likewise
<synth> hmm, how can I get lvm's mapper to create the new device names instantly?
<naut> Where do you go to find source packages for ubuntu?
<synth> apt-src
<naut> synth, ty
<synth> you have to apt-get that and its kinda like apt-get
<eth01> sudo apt-src *
<RoadHazard> thats sort of a catch22
<naut> heh
<naut> what package is apt-src in
<naut> it is a package, is see
<bwayne_> wouldn't apt-get --src pull it in?
<eth01> E: Command line option --src is not understood
<patrickva> What should I install grub on if I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a USB external hdd?
<eth01> in reply to your failing answer
<bwayne_> patrickva: install it on the partition itself.
<eth01> patrickva, hdd? :D
<synth> phew.. md found my almost lost raid
<patrickva> Eh, whatever.
<synth> gota reboot for lvm tho
<patrickva> Well I can bwayne.
<bazhang> naut: try apt-cache search source and look there or search in synaptic; if you mean the sources libraries then that is enabling them in the repos
<eth01> patrickva, whatever? isn't that that moody teenagers say?
<patrickva> But it wants to install a bootloader on hd0
<eth01> what, even
<vallhalla81> !medi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<patrickva> I'm just afriad that it'll mess up my internal hard drive.
<vallhalla81> !meadi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meadi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pro-rsoft> Hi all
<patrickva> Or the master boot record.
<bwayne_> patrickva:  the most it'll do is overwrite your MBR, which can be easily replaced.
<pro-rsoft> What are the requirements for a package to enter the repositories?
<anthony_sch> hello! I have a problem - I have 3 diffirent linux distros + now I installed 1 Windows XP (i need some progs for work there). And - windows just deleted my GRUB and now I can't access my linux! How can I recover my GRUB now in Windows???
<anthony_sch> Thanks in advance!
<bazhang> vallhalla81: what are you looking for
<bwayne_> patrickva: your problem is, how're you going to your comp there's a boot slice on your thumb drive.
<bazhang> !grub | anthony_sch
<ubotu> anthony_sch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bwayne_> anthony_sch: google super grub disc.
<synth> anthony_sch, boot from a Linux cd, one that can see your first hard drive, and grub-install /dev/harddrive
<vallhalla81> bazhang:  its a list of media pakages now in ubuntu standard
<anthony_sch> bazhang: thanks once again! The 3rd time :)
<bazhang> !google | bwayne_
<ubotu> bwayne_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=|+bwayne_
<vallhalla81> bazhang:  sorry should read not in ubuntu
<bazhang> vallhalla81: you mean medibuntu? or ubuntu-restricted-extras? not sure there sorry
<bwayne_> bazhang: that's so gay.
<vallhalla81> ubuntu medical or somthin like that
<vallhalla81> medibuntu thankyou
<bazhang> bwayne_: pm please?
<vallhalla81> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vallhalla81> bazhang:  thank you
<bazhang> sure vallhalla81 ;]
<chhinmayzen> guys i'm having probs installing wine..
<chhinmayzen> http://pastebin.ca/933442
<talonz> i cant seem to connect to msn through pidgin or any other chat client but it was working fine yesterday
<patrickva> Guys, I'm having a problem with my erection..
<chhinmayzen> er..
<patrickva> o hai
<chhinmayzen> hw
<chhinmayzen> hei
<funda3> does the ubuntu livedvd come with the binary nvidia/ati drivers?
<chhinmayzen> patrickva do u think u konw this thing here http://pastebin.ca/933442
<troxor> has anyone else noticed the current hardy background looks like the heron's throat's been slit?
<dsargeant> funda3: no
<troxor> it's a really neat image, but the bleeding jugular doesn't look reassuring ;)
<patrickva> Nah trollboy
<patrickva> uh troxor
<pro-rsoft> Where can I request a package to be added to the repo's ?
<troxor> the red doesn't look like blood?
<troxor> in an abstract way
<vallhalla81> !oftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oftopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pro-rsoft> !offtopic |vallhalla81
<ubotu> vallhalla81: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ayabara> is there a good image viewer with a bit more options than eog out there?
<chhinmayzen> http://pastebin.ca/933442
<vallhalla81> thankyou
<chhinmayzen> :(
<pro-rsoft> Ayabara, there is, gThumb
<vallhalla81> i just cant type today :)
<pro-rsoft> Ayabara, gThumb is by default installed in ubuntu
<RoadHazard> xaralx
<boris_> hey, i wanna transfer file from my brothers computer (with ubuntu ) in a home network to my computer in a home network
<pro-rsoft> Guys, Where can I request a package to be added to the repo's ?
<dsargeant> funda3: actually, i'm not sure about the nvidia, but the restricted ati doesn't
<boris_> pls guide me how to do it
<boris_> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chhinmayzen> i cant install wine, it's sayin some packages have unmet dependnces
<boris_> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RoadHazard> boris are they on dhcp or static>?
<boris_> dhcp
<funda3> dsargent: is there a distro that does?
<boris_> i tried right clicking and Share folder
<cpk1> boris_: are they both using linux?
<boris_> yes
<RoadHazard> as long as you know the ip addy just install proftpd and ftp it over
<cpk1> boris_: you could also scp it if it is just one file
<boris_> something more simple ?
<boris_> its 1 folder i wanna share
<dsargeant> funda3: sorry, no
<boris_> let me ask it this way : is it simple to set up ? im in a hurry
<RoadHazard> you want to share it on an ongoing basis?
<boris_> ?
<chhinmayzen> http://pastebin.ca/933443
<funda3> dsargent: thanks
<pro-rsoft> Guys, Where can I request a package to be added to the repo's ?
<boris_> i just wanna transfer it between 2 computers
<RoadHazard> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<brainfish> http://mansur.in
<RoadHazard> install in standalone
<chhinmayzen> oops this is the one.. http://pastebin.ca/933443 .. guys i'm in real shit..
<cpk1> well in kde you can just right click a folder and share it and then bam its ready to go
<RoadHazard> then from the donor computer just put ftp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx with the x's being the ip addy of the recipient, itll ask you for a username and password and there ya go
<boris_> RoadHazard: i only wanna transfer file once
<pro-rsoft> Guys, Where can I request a package to be added to the repo's ?
<boris_> RoadHazard: what ?
<RoadHazard> ok 1: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<boris_> RoadHazard: my IP is 192.168.100.20, his is 192.168.100.14
<RoadHazard> 2: open a browser on the donor computer
<boris_> donor ?
<boris_> i wanna transfer a file from his to mine computer
<archman>  when i try to enter passphrase in wifi-radar, do i have to enter ascii or?
<RoadHazard> 3 in the address bar put in ftp://192.168,100.14
<pro-rsoft> Guys, Where can I request a package to be added to the repo's ?
<Ayabara> pro-rsoft: better, but still lacks the option I want, which is to resize the viewer window if I browse to an image that is bigger than the last one
<RoadHazard> actually would it be easier to get it then send it?
<boris_> ?
<pro-rsoft> Ayabara, try f-spot. not sure though
<Ayabara> pro-rsoft: thanks for the tip
<pro-rsoft> yw
<pro-rsoft> Nobody knows where I can request a package to be added to the repo's ?
<archman>  when i try to enter passphrase in wifi-radar, do i have to enter ascii or?
<pro-rsoft> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<boris_> RoadHazard: tnx, did it
<dsargeant> pro-rsoft: you could start at brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<pro-rsoft> okay thanks
<RoadHazard> it workie?
<RoadHazard> boris?
<boris_> yes
<boris_> it works
<_6StringKng_> how do I remove the mounted hdd icon from my desktop?  I can't remember how, I know I did it through some config editor...just cant remember the exact name
<RoadHazard> you will probably wanna uninstall that after youre done
<boris_> RoadHazard: thank you for your help. i will uninstall it after it's done
<jwdnho> hi
<RoadHazard> no problemo,
<boris_> 10658 KB/sec :)
<jwdnho> RoadHazar: get the fuck out of this channel
<jwdnho> RoadHazar: go fuck yo mama
<archman> where is the wifi-radar conf file stored?
<jwdnho> archman: i got a hardon for your mama
<jwdnho> archman: i have a hardon for your mama
<bazhang> !ops | jwdnho
<ubotu> jwdnho: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Ayabara> pro-rsoft: the fullscreen rule in compiz made my day, so now both eog and gthumb are good enough for me :-)
<brainfish>  Forum for Linux newbies .... http://mansur.in
<pro-rsoft> Ayabara: kewl
<Ayabara> that's what I thought too ;)
<Flynsarmy> What happened to gmail-notify plugin? It used to have so many options but now it has close to none
<Flynsarmy> application, not plugin
<archman> jwdnho: fuck off, motherfucking asshole
<bazhang> language archman
<bazhang> archman he got kicked
<archman> bazhang: ok, thanks
<bazhang> and banned ;]
<Gary> archman: dealt with, please move on, thanks :-)
<archman> bazhang: do you know where are confs of nm-applet and wifi-radar
<archman> ?
<Ayabara> Flynsarmy: have you tried checkgmail? don't know if it has more options, but I like it better than gmail-notify
<bazhang> archman: heh, well I hate to say this but wicd always gave the best gui not sure about the confs of those sorry not to help
<theunixgeek> Is there such thing as a secondary partition?
<archman> bazhang: ok, tnx, i'll try...
<etfb> Firefox is crashing a lot when I have Flash videos running (eg YouTube).  Any suggestions for bug fixes?
<bazhang> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ archman
<Flynsarmy> Ayabara: That's the one! thanks :)
<archman> bazhang: got it already, thanks
<dsargeant> pro-rsoft: you can also file a bug at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ set importance to wishlist and give it a needs-packaging tag
<Ayabara> Flynsarmy: np. I think you need to install the latest from svn instead of the repo one, because some authentication stuff on the gmail server has changed. see the bottom of this post: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599547
<Moshe> hi my swap is broken
<Flynsarmy> Ayabara: Thanks for the info. I'd just installed it and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't accept my password
<Ayabara> Flynsarmy: I live to serve ;-)
<archman> bazhang: i have to remove nm and wifi-radar ?  :-( :-(
<Moshe> !ops | Flynsarmy
<ubotu> Flynsarmy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Moshe> !ops | archman
<ubotu> archman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<bazhang> Moshe: why?
<Moshe> !ops | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Moshe> just like that
<Gary> Moshe: ???
<Gary> why!
<cpk1> haha
<cpk1> lively in here tonight eh?
<theunixgeek> What's Moshe doing?
<bazhang> going off it seems
<theunixgeek> That Moshe was from Iran.
<theunixgeek> creepy
<bazhang> archman: the FAQ says yes--> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/wiki/doku.php?id=faq
<Flynsarmy> Ayabara: I tried that wget line in the code provided but it says wget doesn't support wildcards
<Ayabara> Flynsarmy: let me test it here
<KEBA> ive installd a new nvidia driver, how can i check that THIS driver will load the next boot time
<bazhang> KEBA: how did you install it please
<fismoll8> hey guys--using ubuntu gutsy, and trying to delete a half gig directory from my backup hard drive. However, it is taking a very long time to do so. I typed in rm -r <name of directory> and after 2 hours it is still going. Is this normal?
<Flynsarmy> Ayabara: Nevermind. I copy-pasted rather than typing it in myself and it worked. Must have just made a typo.
<Ayabara> Flynsarmy: works here with wget 1.10.2
<Ayabara> Flynsarmy: ah. good :-)
<JC_Denton_> How does one fix one's apt? (error messages here:  http://pastebin.org/22761 , http://pastebin.org/22760 )
<archman> bazhang: any other manager you can recommend?
<bazhang> archman: well if those three fail you might consider the command line
<Mitsiku> i really need some help please
<bazhang> ask please Mitsiku
<RoadHazard> what seems to be the problem?
<Mitsiku>  tired a live version of ubuntu on my laptop and then near the end there was an x server problem
<Mitsiku> tried
<loca|host> what does the /dev/mapper/rootfs stand for ? used to ?
<RoadHazard> get the alternative cd
<Mitsiku> wat you mean?
<Mitsiku> it is and acer
<bazhang> Mitsiku: aye that would be a good choice
<Lartza_> i cant get any music to amarok collection
<cpk1> Mitsiku: X server is huge. with an actual error we might be able to help you
<archman> bazhang: any tutorial you got for me to learn that? some link?
<Mitsiku> that was like version 5 ubuntu
<macogw> version 5?
<Mitsiku> yah, found an old disk
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: did you try ftp:_ftp.lfs-matrix.net_pub_lfs-livecd_ like it said?
<bazhang> archman: with what encryption or all?
<macogw> Mitsiku: the 5th one was edgy
<archman> bazhand: wep encryption
<Mitsiku> two more questions, will ubuntu work on all computers?
<bazhang> I think he means 5.10
<archman> bazhang: wep encryption
<macogw> bazhang: thatd only be #2
<bazhang> archman: hang on
<archman> bazhang: tnx
<bazhang> macogw: just guessing ;]
<RoadHazard> define "all computers"
<macogw> bazhang: he could also mean warty though...itd make more sense since warty had a 0 after the ., albeit followed by a a 4
<Mitsiku> all computers that are origanally installed with windows
<macogw> Mitsiku: not if you use dialup
<macogw> Mitsiku: winmodems are evil
<macogw> Mitsiku: it should work on *most* though
<RoadHazard> ubuntu will run on justabout anything pentium 1 and up of the intel flavor
<Mitsiku> i got wireless
<macogw> Mitsiku: you might need to install wireless drivers after you install ubuntu
<Lartza_> does ubuntu run on mac?
<Lartza_> bootcamp?
<cpk1> Mitsiku: you can get most wireless cards to work
<RoadHazard> it will, but why?
<Mitsiku> last question, wat program can i get on ubutu to run windows programes
<Lartza_> Mitsiku: wine
<JC_Denton_> fraid your comment got lost on me cpk1, your link is broken too
<RoadHazard> wine, cedega, or crossover
<cpk1> or cedega or crossover
<Lartza_> you need to add the repository though
<Mitsiku> thanks. btw where is ubuntu based?which country?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ultimate how to archman ;]
<Lartza_> ubuntu is debian based
<isaac> uhm, just dist-upgraded on hardy and I can't no longer login with my user, gnome-panel freezes without loading most applets
<isaac> and every gnome app freezes before actually doing anything useful
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: my bad wrong paste =P
<isaac> but everything works with a new user
<bazhang> isaac: #ubuntu+1 please
<isaac> any idea?
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: meant to say apt-get -f install
<isaac> bazhang: oh, ok, sorry
<Lartza_> isaac: Donät excpect much from alpha
<Mitsiku> i stay in South Africa
<isaac> Lartza_: I know what to expect from an alpha :)
<bazhang> hehe
<archman> bazhang: thanks ;-)
<Lartza_> new bugs and features
<RoadHazard> alpha as in testing or alpha as in dec?
<bazhang> archman: no worries and come back if it looks like gibberish ;]
<Mitsiku> the word ubuntu doesnt have a proper english word for it
<Lartza_> dont know
<Lartza_> ubuntu is an african word
<Mitsiku> yes, i live in africa
<Mitsiku> South Africa
<Lartza_> ubuntu means humanity to others :D
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 no, apt-get -f install doesn't fix it, I'm afraid
<Mitsiku> not directly
<Lartza_> reads in the cd case :P
<Mitsiku> it hasnt got a proper translation
<Lartza_> well "humanity to others"
<Lartza_> says the cd
<jpatrick> !ot | Mitsiku
<ubotu> Mitsiku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mitsiku> Thats wat people say but if you know it doesnt have a proper english translation
<Lartza_> CD know the truth! :D
<Mitsiku> CD lies
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<archman> bazhang: i'm used to terminal, i love it; i'll be no problems; thanks for the great support !!!
<Mitsiku> ubuntu means sortof that : we are who we are because of all other people
<Lartza_> Don't... questimate(?) the power of the cd cases! :P
<Lartza_> Don't... questimate(?) the power of the cd cases! :POr wisdom of the cd cases
<Mitsiku> thats still not a proper translation though
<Mitsiku> btw im white all
<Lartza_> ?
<Lartza_> oh right
<Mitsiku> well most people asume because i live in africa im black
<prince_jammys> south africa ....
<Mitsiku> yah South Africa
<Lartza_> wel maybe you should say i have moved to africa
<Mitsiku> i havent moved
<Lartza_> !
<Mitsiku> i was born here
<Lartza_> my bad :)
<prince_jammys> then most people don't know much about south africa
<JC_Denton_> I never met a white person in South Africa but that's misleading b/c I've never been there
<Mitsiku> South Africa is mostly white due to the "dark aparthied days"
<Lartza_> well someone of your family HAS moved though
<Lartza_> I know it's in south Africa
<JC_Denton_> cpk1: this is what happens when I run -f install : http://pastebin.org/22840
<Mitsiku> No, dont you guys know yur history. South Africa used to be run by whites
<Mitsiku> Btw are iMacs good?
<JC_Denton_> The British and the Dutch had 2 wars over there, middle 1800's and end of the 19th century
<Lartza_> I don.t know much about Africas history
<Mitsiku> YAY.WAY TO GO JC
<JC_Denton_> I read, sometimes :)
<Mitsiku> lol
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | South Africa and other countries
<ubotu> South Africa and other countries: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lartza_> What are the countries runned by British, I'm not english and from my country they would be "movelands"
<Lartza_> i mean word to ford translation
<Mitsiku> well, We dont ride elephants and live in huts in this country. only the inlanders
<Javid> oh god offtopic time to have a hisdy
<Mitsiku> We got great cities
<Lartza_> like you would translate ambu and the lance
<Hobbsee> Lartza_: #ubuntu-offtopic is probably a better place for this :)
<Stuar[T]> Javid: kose nanat
<prince_jammys> if by "most people" you mean 10 percent of the population, then yeah South Africa is "mostly" white
<Mitsiku> ambu and lance?
<Lartza_> or maybe not :P
<Stuar[T]> Javid: kose nanat
<Lartza_> what were countries callled?
<archman> btw; my compiz-config settings manager is VERY buggy
<Mitsiku> wtf, it ant 10%
<JC_Denton_> And Zimbabwe used to be Rhodesia, their army had a pretty good reputation for their skills.. also there was the Rhodesian SAS..
<Stuar[T]> Javid: kose nanat
<Lartza_> slaves and was runt by british german and france
<Lartza_> leopold II etc
<Mitsiku> it like 30%
<prince_jammys> 9.2 % actually
<lordleemo> Lartza_: commonwealth
<Javid> Stuar[T], what
<prince_jammys> according to census
<Stuar[T]> !ops | Lartza_
<ubotu> Lartza_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Stuar[T]> !ops | prince_jammys
<ubotu> prince_jammys: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Hobbsee> Stuar[T]: yes, i know.
<Mitsiku> census probably wrong, they can never do that stuff right
<jougukny_> thought this was a support channel
<RoadHazard> hey, who set us up the bomb?
<Javid> haha.
<Lartza_> not commonwealth
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: it looks like all those -sharp packages are causing the problems
<SlayerFaith> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stuar[T]> Javid: prophet Muhammad/Zarathustra sucks dick
<Stuar[T]> Javid: prophet Muhammad/Zarathustra sucks dick
<Stuar[T]> !ops | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Javid> what
<Mitsiku> hey
<Hobbsee> Javid: offtopic.  please don't ignore the warnings.
<Javid> ..ooook
<Hobbsee> Javid: (a whole bunch got kicked)
<Mitsiku> wat warnings?
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 I would be happy to remove them but seeing as apt is broken I don't get very far
<Javid> oh god no, not an intelligent conversation! get the hose!
<Hobbsee> [21:49] <ubotu> South Africa and other countries: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mitsiku> oooooh
<_6StringKng_> what software could I use to manage my MP3 player in Ubuntu 7.10?  its a Sansa c240 btw
<Hobbsee> Mitsiku: the ones in the chat.  if you'd read them, it would help you
<Mitsiku> lol
<Mitsiku> ok
<Javid> i want to know why that guy was saying nonsense at me.
<Mitsiku> will ubuntu run on acer aspire
<Javid> meh.
<nonix4> Mitsiku: boots on most of them at least...
<Seveas> Javid, because he's a troll. He's banned now so ignore :)
<Mitsiku> because a live version of ubuntu 5.10 doesnt want to
<Hobbsee> Mitsiku: that's kinda old now...
<Hobbsee> Mitsiku: tha'ts unsupported, too
<Lartza_> i cant create collection in amarok
<_6StringKng_> hmmm, ever think of trying 7.10?
<Mitsiku> it comes with this dum xserever
<Mitsiku> error
<Mitsiku> i ordered the disk'
<RoadHazard> what error would that be?
<PalmER> Javid: I got a hardon for prophet Muhammad's daughter (Fatima Zahra)
<jougukny_> nooby wants to know the format of this media......[time] i get it........<nick> i get that too
<Mitsiku> something bout graphics
<jougukny_> what's with the BOLD
<pajamian> Mitsiku: 5.10 is pretty old, over two years old in fact.  I'm sure 7.10 would run much better.
<Hobbsee> note to all people in the channel - don't bother spamming, or saying random crap, when the are ops watching.
<Mitsiku> k
<jougukny_> and the colours with ip #s
<Lartza_> Sorry(last offtopic): Mitsiku: the word was colony :D
<_6StringKng_> MP3 player help anyone?
<Lartza_> i cant create collection in amarok
<RoadHazard> ...random crap?
<Mitsiku> how many cd's can i order?
<Javid> i think the troll thinks i'm a sand person.
<Hobbsee> RoadHazard: like the one that just got banned
<Mitsiku> i want to order about 20 so i can spread
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: apt wont let you remove them either? neither will aptitude?
<RoadHazard> oh I see
<pajamian> Mitsiku: you don'thave a CD burner?
<Mitsiku> y?
<RoadHazard> lartza what is causing you the difficulty?
<Mitsiku> i do
<pajamian> Mitsiku: why not download the ISO and bur your own?
<Mitsiku> but lets just say internet a bit slow in South Africa
<Mitsiku> the fastest here is about 3 mb/s a second
<Lartza_> RoadHazard: You mean with AmaroK? I jsut can't create collection
<Seveas> Mitsiku, it's still faster than waiting for a cd ;)
<_6StringKng_> I have 1.5Mbps...fastest where I live, wish they had like I dunno 15, lol
<pajamian> Mitsiku: ahhh, ok, well if you don't want to download the ISO I would recommend ordering one disk and copying it.
<jamil_11020429> is their any thing like Task manager in ubuntu ?
<Lartza_> Mitsiku: I have a 512kb internet
<jougukny_> so what are the BOLD names in the conversation?  and what are the coloured domains and ip addresses
<Mitsiku> not really hey. its not like im in a hurry for it anyway
<Seveas> jamil_11020429, system -> admin -> system monitor
<_6StringKng_> and yes, the cds you can get for free take forever, I've gotten some long after I've forgotten about them, lol
<Lartza_> i cant create collection in amarok
<Mitsiku> it just gana be a second os on another partition
<Mitsiku> wenzani kusasa?
<mettao87> hi
<MohammadBoozary> Hi All
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 errors encountered when tyring to remove the -sharp packages : http://pastebin.org/22841
<pajamian> Mitsiku: there are also outfits that you can pay a small fee to (like 5 or 10 USD) and they will mail you a CD much faster than the one you get for free from Ubuntu.
<MohammadBoozary> what is all GTK+ packages for GTK programing in ubuntu? pleas help me
<Mitsiku> 10 usd = 70rand kinda cheap
<Mitsiku> yah maybe i will
<RoadHazard> heck,  send me ten bucks, I'll burn you one
<jamil_11020429> Seveas  how can i associate system moniter with alt+ctrl+del keys as in windows ?
<spark_> hey guys
<Seveas> MohammadBoozary, you wnat libgtk2.0-dev and build-essential
<jougukny_> Hello MohammadBoozary
<Lartza_> what would be a good music player with eq and a library like amarok and rhythmbox
<Seveas> jamil_11020429, dunno, it's probably written somewhere on help.ubuntu.com :)
<pajamian> Mitsiku: again, I would recommend you either dl the ISO and burn your own, or buy one CD and copy it.
<RoadHazard> amarok, or rhythmbox
<Mitsiku> an iMac here costs 13 000 rand = 1857USD
<_6StringKng_> anyone know of a program I can use to manage my MP3 player?  when I plug it in, it says unabled to retreive data or something like that
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: you could try to satisfy apt by installing all those depends and then trying to remove them later?
<Mitsiku> is that cheap?
<Lartza_> RoadHazard: rhythmbox doesnt have eq and amarok stopped working
<RoadHazard> define stopped working
<MohammadBoozary> Seveas: ThanQ :)
<Seveas> Mitsiku, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a mac sales help channel
<jamil_11020429> Seveas: ok
<Lartza_> Can't create collection
<Mitsiku> ok
<Mitsiku> just asking
<Lartza_> all mysql settings right
<RoadHazard> and what kind of error is it giving you?
<Lartza_> and server and database exist
<trentster> hey all, bit of a strange problem,, probably something really simple....I am running combiz all is working well except for the little windows that shows the workspaces on the bottom right, dont show the open windows on each desktop, it just is black, and if I click on it, it shows all the windows. Also when I launch any program it is automatically minimized...any ideas?
<Lartza_> nothing
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 How would I install those when apt is broken?
<Mitsiku> how about a sell yourself channel
<Seveas> trentster, try #compiz if nobody in here knows
<Mitsiku> lol
<bazhang> Mitsiku: offtopic
<Lartza_> It starts to search music from selected folders and finishes
<Lartza_> but doesnt make collection
<bod_> hey guys, got a major problem,.,. i have ubuntu gutsy installed on 1 of my hard drives, i then installed windows (*sigh*) for gaming, however now i cannot boot my ubuntu drive, i get an error message saying "Error with Operating System" ive tried disconnecting the windows HD and i still get this error, plz help
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: because hopefully that will fix it
<RoadHazard> xp or vista?
<RoadHazard> bod?
<Seveas> !grub > bod_
<pajamian> bod_: you need to boot to the live CD and run grub_install
<bod_> pajamian, is that a terminal command? or a program?
<Lartza_> is there any musci player like amarok and rhythmbox?
<spark_> hey guys, got a problem with my soundcard. since yesterday it doesn't play 5.1 sound anymore. i got a terratec aureon fun 5.1.. ages ago i solved this prob with a asound.conf. anyone can help me?#
<trentster> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> Lartza_, there's a player called listen
<Odo> hi folks
<Lartza_> Seveas: Does it ahve an EQ and a library? iPod playing support?
<Laughed> Bid its a boot loader / program
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 , I'm convinced your solution will work , but seeing as apt breaks on any install I'm not sure on how to proceed installing those packages
<bod_> pajamian, or an option before live cd boot?
<Seveas> Lartza_, I really have no idea, my music player is mpd + sonata but that's rather unusual :)
<Laughed> bod: is there vital information on the Ubuntu drive
<pajamian> bod_: sorry: grub-install (dash instead of underscore).  It's a terminal command, "man grub-install" will tell you more.
<RoadHazard> lartza, btdt sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok and reinstall
<Odo> anyone can suggest me, any apps to use with ndiswrapper and wpa, not wicd :)
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: it wouldnt install those either?
<Laughed> nice paja
<bazhang> Odo: cli
<Odo> bazhang, command line interface?
<Lartza_> RoadHazard: Is that same than remove completely from synaptic? I f it's it doesn't work
<bazhang> Odo: aye
<bod_> pajamian, thanks m8, appreciate it, im gonna run upstairs and give it a go, il be back in a few mins,.,.thanks for your help,.,.just out of interest, what has caused this? the specifics, not just "installing windows broke it" ;~) thanks
<RoadHazard> I would use terminal with the --purge
<RoadHazard> lartza
<Odo> bazhang, it seem cannot use iwpriv, to set the key
<mettao87> how can i check the driver of my audio card?
<kane77> how do I set up grub to have two ubuntu installed?
<pajamian> bod_: what happens is that when you install windows it overrides the master boot area with the windows bootloader and that will only boot windows.  grub-install will put the linux boot loader back which is able to boot to either linux or windows.
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 no those won't install . this is what is returned: http://pastebin.org/22760
<RoadHazard> always install windows first then ubuntu if you are going to dual boot
<bod_> pajamian, but there on seperate hard drives, is the boot area something to do with the bios?
<bod_> RoadHazard, im aware, but it couldnt be avoided this time
<pajamian> bod_: yes, but the BIOS will always boot to the first hard drive.
<bazhang> Odo: what card?
<RoadHazard> yeah I know, sometimes it just bites us on the tooshie
<RoadHazard> pajamian, orly?
<bod_> pajamian, but its corrupt the linux boot area,. ok cool cheers m8,. ;~)
<Odo> bazhang, us.robotics wireless maxg usb 5421
<pqoqwfpwjf> MohammadBoozary: kose nanat
<RoadHazard> my bios will boot off any drive I tell it to
<pajamian> bod_: it jsut put the windows boot loader in there.  grub-install will put the linux one back, though.
<pqoqwfpwjf> MohammadBoozary: kire khook agheshte be sendeye sag too kosse dokhtare peyghambar
<pajamian> RoadHazard: ???
<pqoqwfpwjf> MohammadBoozary: kire khook agheshte be sendeye sag too kosse Fateme Zahra
<cpk1> dependency hell it almost seems like
<pajamian> RoadHazard: yes, I was simplifying a bit.
<RoadHazard> oic
<bazhang> pqoqwfpwjf: english please
<prince_jammys> Hobbsee: pqoqwfpwjf
<bazhang> Odo: aha a usb dongle
<pqoqwfpwjf> bazhang: ok kose nanat
<prince_jammys> no, this is the "virgin" mary guy
<Odo> bazhang, right
<prince_jammys> i mean "virgin mary" guy
<pajamian> RoadHazard: technically the bios will boot wherever it's told, but it is always the same disk unless you go into the CMOS setup and change it.
<Hobbsee> prince_jammys: ?
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to pick up radio with a regular wifi card?
<prince_jammys> troll
<RoadHazard> cmos is where the bios lives
<Hobbsee> prince_jammys: he's already gone
<Hobbsee> oh
<pajamian> RoadHazard: CMOS is the part of the bios that holds the battery backed settings.
<spark_> hey guys, got a problem with my soundcard. since yesterday it doesn't play 5.1 sound anymore. i got a terratec aureon fun 5.1.. ages ago i solved this prob with a asound.conf. anyone can help me?
<JC_Denton_> cpk1 you able to help me any further? otherwise I'll be afk
<prince_jammys> Hobbsee: the Fatima reference gave him away: religious nut, shows up often
<alabamas> !ops | prince_jammys
<ubotu> prince_jammys: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Hobbsee> for the love of...
<bazhang> lively day ;[
<Laughed> getting alot of that tonight
<Hobbsee> yes...
<RoadHazard> actually the cmos is a ceramic metal oxide silica chip that is backed up by battery, upon which lives the bios, its a prom
<pajamian> RoadHazard: heh, yes, true.
<RatsUI> Hi. How do I make an application start at boot ? (KDE)
<cpk1> JC_Denton_: probably not, brain is mostly fried this late at night and I am in and out of irc
<JC_Denton_> cpk1, ok , thanks for your efforts
<pajamian> RoadHazard: but not all the bios is backed up by battery, just the portion that holds the settings and that's the CMOS.  Nowadays the CMOS lives in the same chip as the rest of the BIOS, but about 10-odd years ago it was a seperate chip.
<RoadHazard> when I started working on boxes, we used to pull out the bios chip and put a diagnostic chip in its place....bad days that
<pajamian> RoadHazard: I think we're getting off topic, go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<RoadHazard> I beg to differ, bios has been backed up by battery since christ was a corporal
<user99> Hi everyone.
<RoadHazard> k
<prince_jammys> RatsUI: i think you have to add an autostart script to the .kde/Autostart directory
<archer> hi, need help on cairo clock at the startup.. i put the command oin sessions but cairo seems to start BEFORE compiz, so comes an advice " cairo need compiz".. any idea??
<user99> my X server is not starting up properly (Gutsy). It is showing empty black screen. If I press Ctrl+Alt+Del then the login prompt is coming. Please help
<user99> Today I reinstalled Suse. May be that has changed some file type in superblock. Because that is the error I am getting when I try to restore
<user99> How do I rebuild the settings?
<mettao87> da
<user99> archer, I also faced that. I suggest you try screenlet clock. I feel It's same.
<hspaans> user99: superblocks only contain inode information
<Laughed> How come I dont see some users talking???
<spiekey> Hi
<spiekey> i have changed my network cards in my box...now i have eth2 but only one network card installed
<spiekey> where does it assign the eth name to the network card again?
<Seveas> Laughed, because they don't say anything or you ignore them
<Laughed> Hey spiekey
<prince_jammys> Laughed: i was about to ask that myself, since he responded to archer, who i can't see
<user99> hspaans, first of all thanks for your response. I am a noob. I just want a smooth loading of X which is not happening now and the reason might be that what I specified.
<Laughed> prince: there he goes again
<user99> This has started only after I reinstalled suse.
<prince_jammys> is he kidding, or are our clients broken?
<Seveas> spiekey, look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Laughed> Heś serious, Im using pidgin
<prince_jammys> Konversation here
<hspaans> spiekey: thats because linux distro's nowadays stick to to mac-address to make sure eth0 is always eth0 and eth1 is always eth1
<Flynsarmy> Is there a good notepad++ equivalent for ubuntu. lightweight and fast but supports heaps of languages with coloured syntax? (Besides gedit)
<Seveas> use a real irc client, both of you ;)
<Laughed> lol
<Seveas> Flynsarmy, vim :)
<user99> When I press ctrl+alt+del, I get the login prompt.
<RoadHazard> hrm
<Laughed> this came as a default with Ubuntu (thats my excuse)
<prince_jammys> back to normal
<RoadHazard> Flynsarmy, kate
<Flynsarmy> Seveeas: Vim sucks. I'm talking about a NORMAL persons program
<user99> Should I run the Live CD once and then try?
<Seveas> Flynsarmy, watch your language.
<prince_jammys> Flynsarmy: vim, kate, emacs
<Hobbsee> Flynsarmy: nano?  :)
<Hobbsee> Flynsarmy: kate's pretty good
<Flynsarmy> Hobbsee: :P
<spiekey> hspaans: yes, thats fine. But i would like to modify it. I cant find /etc/iftab. I think it used to be there
<archer> user99: screenlet clock sucks.. i can't understand why cairo clock starts before compiz.. does the developers try the program before release it?
<Laughed> there is quite a few of you I am not seeing. I better take your advice Sev
<Flynsarmy> Hobbsee: prince_jammys RoadHazard Thanks
<prince_jammys> !editors | Flynsarmy here you go
<ubotu> Flynsarmy here you go: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Flynsarmy> Oh sorry guys i'm using Gnome not KDE
<Hobbsee> Flynsarmy: you can run kde stuff on gnome
<prince_jammys> doesn't matter
<Hobbsee> Flynsarmy: gedit probably does syntax highlighting, too
<user99> archer, that's correct. I just find a way out which may not be that good.
<romy> anyone there?
<Laughed> hey romy
<romy> hey
<user99> archer, may be cairo-clock developers will look into it later.
<Flynsarmy> Hobbsee: Yea but it doesn't keep my cursor position when i hit newline and it also doesn't highlight the brackets the way notepad++ does
<Seveas> romy, no, we're all out.
<kane77> Flynsarmy, gedit is great...
<Keef> hey, what's the easiest way to get the hand drive list from the console?
<hspaans> spiekey: why change it?
<Seveas> Keef, fdisk -l
<Keef> cheers
<Seveas> (might need sudo fdisk -l)
<silverblade> now that ntfs support is better, is it possible to have an ntfs partition as /home ?
<kane77> Flynsarmy, it does all that you mentioned, plus much more.. just look at package gedit-plugins
<silverblade> (this would be on a personal desktop)
<Seveas> silverblade, not really, many things break if they can't set appropriate permissions
<silverblade> ah ;)
<spiekey> hspaans: beause i want eth0 not eth2 when i have only one network card physically installed
<Flynsarmy> kane77: Thanks for the info, appreciate it :)
<Laughed> is there anyone familiar with the grub edit that deletes plash"and allows people to boot up successfully, is there another work around for that. I kinda want to see the splash
<spiekey> hspaans: all my firewall and config rules are gonne be messed up if i use eth2
<archer> user99: i'm looking for a script like autostart.sh
<Seveas> spiekey, look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<archer> user99: i mean, startup.sh
<Seveas> you can edit it there
<Mushrooms> hi everyone i'm looking for advice on how to set up remote desktop for ubuntu
<Seveas> Mushrooms, system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: Oh, that's easy. System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Laughed> Nice
<Amaranth> d'oh
<Seveas> Amaslow
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: Then you can use Applications->Internet->Remote Desktop Viewer to connect to it
<Mushrooms> ah thanks, but actually i was after how to use my ubuntu system to access a windows computer
<bobbyd> hi
<silverblade> what sort of size should a /home partition be if it will just contain the "dot" files?
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: then you want the last thing i said :)
<spiekey> Seveas: thanks!
<Laughed> Amaranth: It was the extra time you took to right Öh, thats easy...
<Mushrooms> Amaranth: hmm i don't think i have that installed... or do i? i'll go have a look around first ^-^
<Amaranth> Laughed: I need caffeine
<bobbyd> how do I upgrade just one thing using aptitude? I tried aptitude upgrade <blah> but that doesn't work...
<Seveas> Mushrooms, it's installed by default
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: hrm, i am using hardy..
<Laughed> its 630 am, dont we all
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: Oh, maybe you want Terminal Server Client
<Amaranth> yeah, that's what you want
<Amaranth> Horribly named
<silverblade> it sounds like a computer grabe.
<silverblade> grave*
<Laughed> where were yo on that one Seve, huh?
<silverblade> Terminal.....
<trentster> hey all, bit of a strange problem,, probably something really simple....I am running combiz all is working well except for the little windows that shows the workspaces on the bottom right, dont show the open windows on each desktop, it just is black, and if I click on it, it shows all the windows. Also when I launch any program it is automatically minimized...any ideas?
<Mushrooms> Amaranth: ah i see, so that's what that's for, actually i thought that was a telnet client sort of thing
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: Well, it does RDP (Remote Desktop Protocol) which is usually used with something called a Terminal Server from Citrix/Microsoft
<Mushrooms> Amaranth: i see, so i should choose the rdp protocol if i'm connecting it to a windows machine?
 * Laughed passes Amaranth a cup of Joe
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: Most likely
<Amaranth> I believe RDPv5 is only using in newer Terminal Server versions and probably Vista
<LSD|Ninja> Vista is RDPv6, no?
<rnue035>  [12:30] [rnue035(+i)] [4:#ubuntu-offtopic(+Lcntz)] [Act: 1,2,3]
<mnemo> if I have navigated to a specific directory using a terminal shell, how can I open this current folder as a GUI folder window??? in window I do this using "start ." command
<LSD|Ninja> rnue035: select the wrong part of your terminal? :P
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<ubotu> mnemo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<johnhoseloa> !ops | mnemo
<FloodBot2> johnhoseloa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lauge> c
<jpatrick> !ops | johnhoseloa
<ubotu> johnhoseloa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<rnue035> LSD|Ninja: eh.. yep :(
<icesword> who is bot
<johnhoseloa> !ops | jpatrick
<ubotu> jpatrick: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<johnhoseloa> !ops | jpatrick
<mnemo> what happened? why did he flood with my nick?
<stdin> mnemo: troll
<Flynsarmy> what does ops do anyway?
<stdin> Flynsarmy: calls all the ops
<LSD|Ninja> Flynsarmy: I think it highlights every op at once
<prince_jammys> mnemo: try nautilus /path/to/dir
<Amaranth> It's a good way to get a lot of people annoyed at you :)
<johnhoseloa> mnemo: GO FUCK YO MAMA
<icesword> hahah
<jpatrick> ...
<johnhoseloa> :D
<johnhoseloa> im an idiot
<johnhoseloa> lalalala
<LSD|Ninja> yes
<Kleggen> mnemo: "nautilus ."
<johnhoseloa> :D
<johnhoseloa> i'm Iranian
<johnhoseloa> I'm from Tehran
<bluecake> how to 'touch' recursively? or touch a folder?
<Amaranth> No one can see what any of you are saying except me
<Amaranth> I am trying to clear out the ban list so I can ban this moron
<Amaranth> I cannot ban him
<Amaranth> The ban list is full
<Amaranth> I am working on clearing out old stuff form the ban list
<Amaranth> But my client is fighting me
<Amaranth> Laughed: Unfortunately
<Seveas> quick fix
<LSD|Ninja> woot
<prince_jammys> bluecake: you mean create a directory? mkdir
<Seveas> Sorry Amaranth, I was playing mario galaxy
<Amaranth> Seveas: My client does not do ban management :P
<bluecake> prince, touch a folder, update folder time&date
<LSD|Ninja> What's the ban limit, 450?
<jamil_11020429> my mplayer give this error : Could not find free Xvideo port - maybe another process is already using it.
<RoadHazard> the princess is in another castle
<jamil_11020429> Close all video applications, and try again. If that does not help,
<jamil_11020429> see 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers.
<bod__> can anyone help me with the   grub-install command? what parameters do i need to set?
<Seveas> Amaranth, xchat-gnome sucks for more than one reason
<Laughed> r u guys modding for free???
<martyvis> bluecake: find . -name  -exec touch {} \;
 * LSD|Ninja kills Toad and moves on to the next World
<Seveas> Laughed, we're all volunteers, yes
<RoadHazard> bod_, grub-install (hd0) for the first hdd
<Laughed> Nice
<prince_jammys> bluecake: touch dir_name doesn't do it?
<bod__> RoadHazard: im in live cd because cannot boot from hd, how can i confirm my sata drive name?
<Laughed> what does "gk" do when placed in front of sudo
<bluecake> PriceChild, no. martyvis thx
<arcad3> grafical sudo
<bod__> Laughed: its meant to be used for graphical programs,.sets permissions or summit better then sudo does
<RoadHazard> fdisk -l
<Daverocks> Laughed: gives you a graphical sudo prompt
<pajamian> Laughed: it has a graphical popup when asking for your password instead of a text line on the console.
<Laughed> whoa.... lol, ty e1
<RoadHazard> bod_, open terminal, then fdisk -l
<Flynsarmy> OK i typed gksudo nano to see what would happen and now it won't let me out of nano
<pajamian> Laughed: it's good for when you have a shell script that uses sudo that you run from your desktop (as opposed to running the script from the terminal)
<arcad3> i have a problem and i blame ubuntu ...i cant share my internet connection (ubuntu as router)
<Seveas> arcad3, apt-get install firestarter. It has a tickbox to do that
<RoadHazard> why would you want to, let them get their own internets
<Amaranth> arcad3: Install firestarter and dhcp3-server
<arcad3> its ubuntu server
<rnue035> I get this each time I boot: http://tinyurl.com/ypgq7c what do I do about it?
<kerberos-jena> hey there
<arcad3> dhcp3-server is configured and working
<prince_jammys> rickroll alert
<Amaranth> arcad3: iptables syntax is ...hard
<Seveas> arcad3, familiarize yourself with iptables or install shorewall
<arcad3> ipmqsq installed as well
<Seveas> Amaranth, not at all :)
<Laughed> k, ty paj
<bod__> RoadHazard: when running     sudo grub-install /dev/sda1      i get this error  -- Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.      also fdisk -l doesnt show my hard drives, only my memory stick,.,.,.???
<dirkg3nt1y> I had to force a restart of my computer today, when it started up the filesystem wasn't checked, is that a problem?
<arcad3> ipmasq does the firewall for you PREROUTING inluded
<arcad3> but still not working
<RoadHazard> bod_, sudo grub-install (hd0)
<mnemo> arcad3, Amaranth: there is a new simpler firewall in hardy called "ufw" (it stands for "uncomplicated firewall") :->
<rnue035> oops.. that was the wrong thing... i meant this: http://pastebin.com/m3b2fb158
<arcad3> i know iptables
<arcad3> i use it daily ...
<bod__> RoadHazard: im not using an ide drive, does that matter? how do you know its (hd0)  ??
<RoadHazard> rnue035, I was wondering if it played games every time you booted
<arcad3> im not newbie the rules are made
<gilster32> does anyone here know if there is a way i can get some GUI support for DVD-RAM discs. ?
<arcad3> bit..nothing
<Daverocks> dirkg3nt1y: assuming you're using ext3, it's journalled so it generally doesn't need to, but it does check every so often unless you've messed with tunefs
<RoadHazard> hd0 is the first one
<Ergo^> hello
<Flynsarmy> Word of caution: Don't gksudo nano. It won't let you out :)
<Ergo^> i have a wifi card that lspci identified as marvel w8300 - but it doesnt show up in network manager
<RoadHazard> Flynsarmy, thats nothing, vi wont let you out just USING it
<dirkg3nt1y> thanks Daverocks, i just wondering if i had gotten the setting wrong but it does check every so many mounts
<Ergo^> are there any drivers natively or do i have to play with the ndiswrapper thingie ?
<Amaranth> Alright, that should be enough room
<martyvis> Ergo^: what does google say?
<arcad3> ogh
<pajamian> ipmasq does better NAT routing than just about any home router I've seen, I used to use it back in the days of ipchains (before iptables) I think back then NAT routers were barely even known at all, Linux was one of the first to do it.
<rnue035> RoadHazard: no it doesn't play games :), but how do I fix the other thing? it halts there for about 20s each time
<bullgard4> How differ the files /var/lib/dpkg/algternatives/x-session-manager and /usr/bin/gnome-session in their function?
<gilster32> anyone here ever use DVD-RAM discs in ubuntu?
<Ergo^> martyvis: google from 2007 says - ndiswrapper , but that may be outdated
<Laughed> lol, thanks Flyn
<arcad3> ipmasq is installed and running
<arcad3> but stiil no internet on client PC
<bluecake> martyvis , can explain that does line does? part for part? find . -name  -exec touch {} \;
<martyvis> Ergo^: google is never out of date ;-)
<mohamed_> how to remove gnomad2 using terminal window
<Daverocks> rnue035: sure it's an ubuntu thing?
<jackal> anyone used xenman or convirt ?
<Ergo^> posts on ubuntu forum from 2005
<RoadHazard> rnue035, I would definitely look into a backup solution and ffr
<arcad3> who want to help me im out of patience
<Aranel> My motherboard gives an annoying "beep" in most of games. But it isnt a "error beep" , Its trying to give the game's musics using an "old arcade game"-like way. How can I stop this beeping ?
<mohamed_> sudo aptitude purge is the command to remove a program
<Laughed> On a fresh install should I install teh ATI Restricted drivers first, then Envy or vice versa
<arcad3> i giveuser to my box
<martyvis> bluecake: type there - try first "find ./ -exec ls -l {} \;"
<Amaranth> bullgard4: that x-session-manager starts /usr/bin/x-session-manager which is a symlink to gnome-session
<RoadHazard> what would you like help with?
<Amaranth> bullgard4: so there is no difference
<prince_jammys> bluecake: find dot (starting at current dir) -name (not necessary) -exec (do this for everything you find) touch {} (brackets will be replaced with each item found \; (semicolon must be escaped as part of exec so as not to be mistaken by shell)
<martyvis> bluecake: that will run ls -l on all files under current directory
<Elko> What's the best way to uninstall everything related to GNOME and X?  Is there a shortcut instead of searching for all related files individually?
<RoadHazard> arcad3, what are you experiencing difficulty with>?
<martyvis> bluecake: find ./ starts at current directory - you could have find /some/dir
<rnue035> Daverocks: I'm not sure, but I get it when booting ubuntu... hte thing is I was tryinig to repair my windows installation and it messed up grub.. so I restored the grub and since then I'm getting this...
<Amaranth> Elko: If you uninstall libx11-6 it'll wipe out most everything X
<Schmael[J]> PROPHET MUHAMMAD'S DAUGHTER WAS A COMMON WHORE
<Amaranth> Elko: and GNOME is an X thing so it'll go away too
<arcad3> with.. internet connection sharing
<arcad3> dhcp server + ipmasq
<Elko> Amaranth: Thanks for that hint.
<Mushrooms> Amaranth: Yays! thanks for your help i got the remote desktop working
<Aranel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<Amaranth> Aranel: I already banned him
<RoadHazard> good job shrooms
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: awesome
<Aranel> Amaranth:  ok, thanks :)
<martyvis> bluecake: -name *.c would only find c files
<gilster32> so folks, no one here has any experience formatting DVD-RAM discs in ubuntu?
<martyvis> bluecake: then -exec uses the following shell commands to execute
<martyvis> bluecake: {} is the name of the found file
<Amaranth> gilster32: I've never even seen a DVD-RAM, didn't they die out like 6 months after they were introduced?
<martyvis> bluecake: the \; ends the shell string
<mohamed_> hi anybody tell me how to remove gnomad2 from ubuntu 7.10
<martyvis> bluecake: man find - and it is all there
<bluecake> martyvis, thx
<bluecake> PriceChild, thx
<prince_jammys> bluecake: if you want to only touch dirs:  find . type -d ....
<GwaiLo> Hi All, doing a ls -lash on a file... I get the following:   0 -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 347M 2008-02-24 13:56 blahblah
<GwaiLo> What does the 0 at the start represent? the file isn't reading properly and I think it should. It is an NTFS volume
<GwaiLo> (the file was written under win32 originally)
<prince_jammys> bluecake: excuse me -type d
<gilster32> Amaranth: yes they werent very popular. In either case i got like 10 of them here and they are great for easy click and drag. But i need to format them and the only thing i have found so far is udftools in cli
<gilster32> i can use it
<gilster32> but wanted something in the gui interface
<Amaranth> gilster32: afaik the 0 is size on disk
<Amaranth> err, wrong person
<gilster32> ok
<Amaranth> GwaiLo: afaik the 0 is size on disk, but that doesn't make sense here
<Amaranth> GwaiLo: but it seems you've mounted the partition incorrectly, only root and users in the plugdev group have access
<GwaiLo> Amaranth: hmm, that really doesn't given it says 347mb there
<Seveas> Amaranth, 0 makes sense for a device file because the device file itself takes no space
<Amaranth> Seveas: ah, right
<pajamian> GwaiLo: I think the 0 will be the size calculated from the number of blocks that the file occupies, but the 347M is the size according to the file's directory entry.
<arcad3> who wats to help with a prob.
<GwaiLo> UUID=2A60FD7360FD465B /media/sde1     ntfs    defaults,force,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<GwaiLo> that's the fstab entry
<arcad3> i give user to my box (root)
<GwaiLo> pajamian: oh... so that's really bad yes?
<bod__> RoadHazard: i get the same error -- im trying to reinstall grub onto a hard drive because i installed windows and it broke my ubuntu drive
<archman> is there any program that can crack password-protected rar file?
<Amaranth> GwaiLo: yeah, that would mean the file is broken
<Amaranth> archman: Discussion of such things is not allowed here
<bod__> archman: theres things like that in repo's search for password
<RoadHazard> ok windows and ubuntu are on separate drives or partitions within the same drive?
<GwaiLo> well... crap then
<pajamian> GwaiLo: well it's a bit of a guess, but yes, it would mean that the file was truncated improperly without updating the directory entry (probably by turning the computer off when the file was open).
<bod__> RoadHazard: Seperate drives
<prince_jammys> archman: rar passwords are extremely difficult to crack.
<prince_jammys> oh, excuse me
<RoadHazard> k you want the boot sector for grub to be ON the linux drive then point the bios at that
<GwaiLo> pajamian: hmm, almost everything on the disk is like that
<GwaiLo> I guess I could use find to locate all the 0 sized files
<bod__> RoadHazard: im not sure, i just want to be able to use my linux drive again, atm if i try to boot from my ubuntu drive it says @Error with operating system@
<RoadHazard> so perhaps it may be sudo grub-install (hd1)
<pajamian> GwaiLo: then I would venture to say it's not mounted properly or something.  Can you read the files from windows?
<bod__> @="
<arcad3> how i make mysql server to be accessibile from outside ?
<bod__> RoadHazard: no, i no its hd1 (does it have to be in brackets?
<GwaiLo> pajamian: I could before reinstalling... but I don't have a win32 install at the moment. Files that I've written to the disk post-install are all readable fine... it's the ones that were there pre-install that aren't
<Amaranth> GwaiLo: If you are not root and not in the plugdev group you may not have permission to see how much space the file is actually taking on disk
<myth-newb> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $path.... can someone help
<RoadHazard> yes it needs to be in (hd1)
<GwaiLo> Amaranth: hmm, so I'll do another ls as root, sec
<Amaranth> GwaiLo: Then again I don't think you'd be able to get a directory listing either...
<Seveas> !compiling | myth-newb
<ubotu> myth-newb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bod__> RoadHazard: ok, lemme give it another go ,.this command -- sudo grub-install (hd1) -- is that right?
<AzarbaycanlI> hi
<RoadHazard> bod_, give it a swing
<arcad3> how i make mysql server to be accessibile from outside ?
<Seveas> bod__, '(hd1)'
<Seveas> else your shell will want to interpret the ()
<Seveas> arcad3, let it listen on 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<bod__> Seveas: ah, cool,. cheers
<Amaranth> Seveas: All yours, I have work to do. P
<Aranel> How can I stop my motherboard beeping in most games ?
<Seveas> Amaranth, :)
<AzarbaycanlI> @Seveas: GO FUCK YOUR MAMA
<Amaranth> Good timing...
<GwaiLo> Amaranth: hmm, the results of ls are exactly the same as root :(
<Seveas> saw that one coming from 3 miles
<prince_jammys> i saw that one coming
<RoadHazard> its probably listening on 3306 on all ip's anyway
<prince_jammys> jinx
<bod__> RoadHazard: Seveas: same error -- Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Seveas> had the /cs kb AzarbaycanlI already in the paste buffer :)
<Laughed> I was given advice on the forums and I am hoping someone here can make heads or tails out of this cause I am confused
<RoadHazard> uno momento bod
<pajamian> good lord, they are really coming out tonight.
<prince_jammys> Seveas: i had it ready to notify you guys :)
<bod__> RoadHazard: ok cheers
<pajamian> is it a full moon or something?
<Seveas> prince_jammys, :)
<prince_jammys> irc sixth sense
<Laughed> Since I am unable to boot up with a splash screen (the screeen goes blank and hangs) and this is the response i got:
<bod__> Seveas: doin alot of house cleaning today ;|)
<Laughed> Open a terminal and edit the first file to be 1024 768, then add "vga=791" to the end of your grub boot string:
<Laughed> Code: 	
<Laughed> gksudo gedit /etc/usplash
<Laughed> sudo update-initramfs -u
<Laughed> gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FloodBot2> Laughed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aneta> could help me to find a way to switch form us keyboard to another. I am using gnome
<RoadHazard> bod_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504678
<Laughed> sorry
<Amaranth> aneta: System->Preferences->Keyboard, Layouts tab
<myth-newb> configure: error *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver.... anyone :-)
<boris_> hi
<Sprutnik> Cant use my webcam with aMSN
<prince_jammys> Laughed: what's the problem?
<Laughed> does the above make sense to anyone cause its not working and I am not sure where this first file is supposed to be
<Amaranth> myth-newb: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bod__> RoadHazard: cheers, il have a read
<myth-newb> cheers will try that
<Sprutnik> I says error driver not loaded
<boris_> i got a biiiiig file, 8 GB, and am looking to somehow extremely compress it, so it is like 600 mb or something.is that possible ?
<Sprutnik> PLZ somebody help
<Laughed> Hey prince: I was given advice on the forums for a work around and I dont understand the directions
<Nuxis> Hey, I just compiled alsa (needed for hda-intel) sound is working but now my driver of madwifi ... well my card just vanished .. anyone an idea ?
<prince_jammys> Laughed: yes. i have seen those directions. they work for most people
<Iceron> bori_: 7z ?
<bullgard4> Amaranth: I confirm that in Ubuntu 7.10 that /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-session-manager will start /usr/bin/x-session-manager (among other things). I found out that /usr/bin/x-session-manager is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager but not to /usr/bin/gnome-session. This is in contrast to what you said. Can you enlighten me, please.
<Amaranth> bullgard4: I skipped a step
<RoadHazard> bod methinks that will do what you want
<Sprutnik> IS THERE A DANE OUT THERE
<prince_jammys> Laughed: if i remember right, they involve editing two files
<Amaranth> bullgard4: check out what /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager is symlinked to
<myth-newb> couldnt find package linux-headers-uname -r
<Laughed> where is this first file he mentions???
<Seveas> !cpas | Sprutnik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !caps | Sprutnik
<ubotu> Sprutnik: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<prince_jammys> !dk | Sprutnik
<ubotu> Sprutnik: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<joeytwiddle> >< no record
<Sprutnik> uboto hvordan gør jeg det
<RoadHazard> yeeeouch
<arash> Hi, anyone know any easy (GUI preferably) to use .ogg to .mp3 converter?
<prince_jammys> Sprutnik: /join #ubuntu-dk
<Laughed> prince: I went to File: /boot/grub/menu.lst   but I dont see anyplace to put his first line 1024 768, then add "vga=791"
<pajamian> !dk | Sprutnik
<ubotu> Sprutnik: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<joeytwiddle> >< no record
<prince_jammys> Laughed: let me find the directions and see, i have the link
<Laughed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718395
<dirkg3nt1y> arash, soundconverter is the most popular, btw... copying from ogg to mp3 is considered an unclean conversion, its not very literal
<myth-newb> Amaranth tried sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` but i get couldnt find package linux-headers-uname -r
<bod__> RoadHazard: cheers for that link,. im onna reboot now and have a look if it worked,. could you plz hang on to that link for a few mnins for me, as i cant save it,. ;|)
<bluecake> PriceChild, strange, i touched it, but the apache time remains the same. old date. while ls -alh shows new date. flush firefox cache and rebooted linux box.
<pajamian> arash: I don't know of a gui converter, but you can easily pipe the output of oggdec (decodes the ogg) to lame (encodes as mp3)
<RoadHazard> bod_, I got it open here
<Seveas> sorry for the noise, just some housekeeping :)
<prince_jammys> Laughed: ah ok i was looking at this:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Laughed> Prince: also my resolution is 1920 1080, so shouldnt i use that instead
<Laughed> Prince: Im sorry I gave you the link to my post
<Amaranth> myth-newb: those are backticks, not quotes
<Laughed> Ill look at the one you just listed maybe its clearer
<boris_> im looking for a program that could compress 8 GB file into 700 MB is that possible '
<arash> Thankst
<Amaranth> myth-newb: ` vs '
<Amaranth> boris_: Not unless the 8GB file is text
<prince_jammys> Laughed: yes
<myth-newb> ok
<boris_> Amaranth: ISO file
<RoadHazard> doggone seveas, you've been busy
<Amaranth> boris_: Yeah, not going to happen
<Amaranth> whee
<prince_jammys> Laughed: check my link, it's more detailed and i think it's for the same problem
<boris_> what about 8 GB to 4 GB ? so it's enough for a DVD ?
<pajamian> boris_: generally not, though you can do lossy compression if it's something like a picture or sound file or video, but you will loose lots of quality.
<Amaranth> boris_: Nope
<legend2440> arash:  http://gnormalize.sourceforge.net/
<Laughed> yeah, Prince: nice... so much better than the instructionsI was given.
<RoadHazard> you can use that dvd9-5 thing
<Amaranth> boris_: You could pull the video out of the ISO and reencode it to make it smaller, you'd lose a lot of quality though
<pajamian> boris_: 8gb sounds like the size of a DVD, are you trying to copy a DVD to a vcd?
<RoadHazard> and ALOT of your precious time
<boris_> no
<prince_jammys> Laughed: i keep it around since your problem is pretty common. you probably have a laptop right?
<boris_> 8 GB is a game
<pajamian> boris_: you want k9copy
<RoadHazard> 4.3gb = dvd
<boris_> tiberium warz to be exact
<pajamian> for a video
<myth-newb> amarath sorry for beeing a plonker but i changed it to quotes and i get "bash: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<spark_> hey guys!
<pajamian> for a game ... well you're out of luck.
<Laughed> nope, fresh install on an old 40gb drive.
<myth-newb> sorry changed it to brackets even
<Laughed> dual boot / xp
<talonz> how many ppl are running hardy now ?? is it worth getting or waiting for the official release ?
<prince_jammys> Laughed: well, check it anyway. i think it may be what you want
<RoadHazard> hardly?
<spark_> got a problem with 5.1 sound and my terratec aureon 5.1. since i tried to install my dvbt stick i got only stereo sound. anyone knows how i can get 5.1 sound again?
<Amaranth> boris_: So, let me get this straight. You downloaded a copy of C&C 3 illegally but then found you don't have any dual layer DVDs to burn to so you want us to help you do something impossible so you can play your illegally downloaded game.
<Amaranth> Play it on Windows, no less.
<boris_> i need to compress a 8 GB iso file to something i can put at least on a DVD
<Amaranth> boris_: Go away.
<Laughed> yeah, it looks right/// the resolutions codes in that link, is there a fuller list I dont see my monitor size 1920X1080
<boris_> Amaranth: im not going to play it
<RoadHazard> l o s e r
<RoadHazard> seveas layeth the smack down
<pajamian> boris_: go out and buy a dual layer dvd+r disk (assuming your dvd burner supports it)
<GwaiLo> pajamian: Amaranth: thanks guys, I guess I'll do some more experimentation
<prince_jammys> Laughed: i don't know. i recall someone else had this issue, but i don't remember the fix. you can try a lower supported res, since it will only affect the boot process
<bullgard4> Amaranth: I confirm that /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager is a symlink to /usr/bin/gnome-session. Thank you for explaining me that. --  So one can say that the functionality of /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-session-manager includes all functionality of /usr/bin/gnome-session but the opposite is not true. Right?
<prince_jammys> Laughed: it will only affect the resolution while booting, i mean
<myth-newb> amarath sorry for beeing a plonker but i changed it to brackets and i get "bash: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<Amaranth> bullgard4: No, the alternatives stuff makes it possible to just call /usr/bin/x-session-manager and always get the session manager the user has configured
<GwaiLo> pajamian: Amaranth: hmm, could it mean anything if cat file sits there doing nothing? surely if it's a 0 byte file it should just return nothing rather than sit there...?
<Amaranth> bullgard4: you can change it to something other than gnome-session with sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<netsrot> Hi, how do I get swedish chars working in terminal(ctrl+alt+F1) in an english environment(so programs still write their own text in english). I'm using ubuntu7.04.
<arash> Sound converter is a very good tool. Extremely easy to use
<Mushrooms> Amaranth: ^-^ I can now use matlab without having to install it on my ubuntu box ^-^ yayas thanks heaps! again!
<Amaranth> Mushrooms: Cool, glad I could help
<hyder> i was trying ubuntu livecd last week but since i coudn't get the wireless to work i gave up, i couldn't even get that compiz effects working whilst it was working on fedora and mandriva.  The gfx card is; "Graphics Card Type  	INTEL GMA X3100"
<myth-newb> amaranth: sorry for beeing a plonker but i changed it to brackets and i get "bash: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<hyder> I have a TOSHIBA EQUIUM A200-1VO
<pajamian> GwaiLo: sorry, don't know any more about that.  usually cat only hangs when it's waiting for input (such as if it's reading from stdin)
<hyder> can anyone help?
<spark_> got a problem with 5.1 sound and my terratec aureon 5.1. since i tried to install my dvbt stick i got only stereo sound. anyone knows how i can get 5.1 sound again? can anyone help me?
<Amaranth> myth-newb: brackets? I said backticks
<amikrop> In Battle for Wesnoth, why the Campaign button does nothing (I can't start a new campaign)?
<GwaiLo> pajamian: yeah, that's what I thought as well... seems really odd
<myth-newb> lol
<Amaranth> myth-newb: ` is the key next to the 1
<pajamian> brb
<myth-newb> i got it
<myth-newb> slap me with a kipper
<GwaiLo> pajamian: weird, I can copy it and it ends up with the same properties... ie. 0 bytes but reported size as 350mb
<Yodude> hey is there any trouble in connection a gutsy laptop to a projector for oing a presentation ? Or will it run just fine /
<Yodude> ?
<boris_> Amaranth: i just wanna tell u
<boris_> Amaranth: i havent got windows on this comp, none of my family members has
<boris_> Amaranth: so no, i cant play it
<boris_> Amaranth: im just looking to put it on a DVD. _compressed_
<RoadHazard> Yodude, shouldnt be an issue, its just a d-shell 15
<Amaranth> boris_: You cannot, no go away before I report you to your ISP
<Amaranth> now*
<boris_> Amaranth: ok ok i wont
<hyder> i was trying ubuntu livecd last week but since i coudn't get the wireless to work i gave up, i couldn't even get that compiz effects working whilst it was working on fedora and mandriva.  The gfx card is; "Graphics Card Type  	INTEL GMA X3100".  I have a TOSHIBA EQUIUM A200-1VO.  can anyone help?
<Yodude> RoadHazard: what do you mean by a D-shell ?
<boris_> Amaranth: i give up. happy ?
<Amaranth> boris_: What you are asking is physically impossible anyway
<RoadHazard> the outer rim of the vga connector, shaped like a d
<Laughed> Prince: Sorry : I copy, trying to work through it.
<Amaranth> Well, actually it's mathematically impossible
<boris_> Amaranth: so you could just tell me that. without arguing
<Seveas> Amaranth, depends very much on the content
<RoadHazard> Amaranth, so is me getting a date...
<Amaranth> boris_: I told you that 5 times now
<boris_> Amaranth: besides, when i asked my question, i added "is that possible" ?
<Amaranth> Seveas: he has an illegally downloaded game iso
<Seveas> Amaranth, I've seen a 300mb excel file compressed to 4
<Seveas> Amaranth, I know, he should be shot
<hyder> hello? anyone get my question
<rausb0> what's wrong with this debmirror tool? it doesn't show any error messages, but it downloads nothing. http://phpfi.com/301260
<Yodude> RoadHazard: and is it ok if i keep compiz-fusion running ?! i'd love to show that off
<bod__> RoadHazard: hey dude,. that fixed the problem, cheers, however now when i try to boot from grub loader it says "Cannot mount selected point"        any thoughts?
<Amaranth> hyder: compiz does not work on your system in 7.10
<spark_> hey guys: got a problem with 5.1 sound and my terratec aureon 5.1. since i tried to install my dvbt stick i got only stereo sound. anyone knows how i can get 5.1 sound again? can anyone help me?
<Amaranth> hyder: It will hopefully work in 8.04
<hyder> Amaranth, yes nor the wireless card
<RoadHazard> sure, compiz isnt monitor dependanty
<Amaranth> hyder: If it is intel wireless it should work fine
<larson9999> i've been battling with lockups in ubuntu at least since gutsy rolled out.  i finally got it down to where it'd only lockup about 1 every few days.  i've been using nvidia for a good decade i think so i don't think it's newbie stuff.  i thought it was the driver though as that seems to be the favorite thing to point the finger at.
<Seveas> RoadHazard, it is gfx card dependant though
<RoadHazard> bod check your fstab
<Amaranth> larson9999: compiz is exposing bugs in your nvidia driver
<hyder> can someone please help, i want to install it quickly as my cousin is leaving today
<Amaranth> larson9999: disable visual effects
<Amaranth> hyder: If it is intel wireless it should work fine
<RoadHazard> Seveas, yes but he's just plugging the puter into a projector, not changing out the vid adapter
<Amaranth> hyder: But basically if it didn't work right away and it isn't broadcom it probably won't work, period
<bod__> RoadHazard: im a bit n00b, could you be a bit more specific please, like where is the file, what am i looking for?
<hyder> when i go to restricted drivers manager it says "your hardware does not need restriced drivers are needed"
<Amaranth> hyder: pastebin the output of lspci
<Amaranth> !pastebin | hyder
<ubotu> hyder: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RoadHazard> /etc/fstab pastebin it
<hyder> Amaranth, http://pastebin.com/m478a65bb
<larson9999> now i'm pointing the finger at ubuntu.  i switched one of my machines that has this issue to arch linux and hit it like crazy with the main things that seemed to cause the lockups in ubuntu.  flash on ff.  i mean i've been having a week long flash marathon and not one lockup.
<bullgard4> Amaranth: Thank you for explaining. To fully appreciate what you told me but I will need to study 'man update-alternatives' and what it writes about the 'Debian alternative system'.  --  Thank you for your competent help.
<larson9999> Amaranth, disabling visual effects is the first thing i do.  i hat them.
<bod__> RoadHazard: that file dir doesnt exist
<Amaranth> larson9999: then it's just the driver (or your video card)
<Amaranth> hyder: this doesn't even list a wireless card, did you turn the killswitch on?
<hyder> Amaranth, yes the wireless light is on the laptop
<larson9999> Amaranth, yeah, the only thing is same driver and card and arch has no issue.
<Amaranth> larson9999: same kernel?
<RoadHazard> bod sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> larson9999: nvidia is known to...suck
<RoadHazard> copy all of it and pastebin it
<Amaranth> hyder: i dunno what to tell you, according to lspci your laptop does not even have a wireless card, let alone a driver for said card
<RoadHazard> if you dont have an fstab, that could definitely be an issue
<Amaranth> hyder: pastebin lsusb
<larson9999> Amaranth, tried lots of kernels in ubuntu.  enough to make me think it's not that.  but here is what arch says 2.6.24-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT
<hyder> Amaranth, http://pastebin.com/m58186178
<Amaranth> larson9999: and you have 2.6.24 in ubuntu?
<rausb0> Amaranth: some cheap notebooks have internal usb wireless cards
<Amaranth> larson9999: and the same X server?
<Amaranth> hyder: well that doesn't help :/
<larson9999> Amaranth, that's my point.  i wonder how much of the 'arch has been known to suck' is really nvidia and not ubuntu.
<bod__> RoadHazard: would this be the file path (because im on live cd) sudo nano /media/disk-1/etc/fstab?
<RoadHazard> yes I think it would
<spark_> got a problem with 5.1 sound and my terratec aureon 5.1. since i tried to install my dvbt stick i got only stereo sound. anyone knows how i can get 5.1 sound again?
<Amaranth> larson9999: the problem with nvidia is things change in the kernel and X server and nvidia probably just does the minimal amount of work to make the driver load again
<Amaranth> larson9999: so something might have semantically changed that they break on
<hyder> is Realtek the wireless?
<Amaranth> hyder: most likely
<Amaranth> hyder: but we have drivers for some of those
<rausb0> hyder: rtl8197 is not supported yet. i just checked the rtl8187 driver in kernel 2.6.24
<Amaranth> hyder: and basically if a driver exists it is in ubuntu so a driver most likely does not exist for your wireless
<hyder> :(
<EdwardXp> does anyone know where i can get ahold of a subseven account where i can put on my website?
<larson9999> Amaranth, i hear you but i'm a little less inclined now to blame nvidia :)  i suppose theres a decent chance i'm doing something differently in arch i'm not aware of that is at fault.
<EdwardXp> so i can update my source.list file and download my essential apt-get's ???
<myth-newb> is aclocal a command?
<hyder> but why isnt compiz working wih Graphics adaptor
<hyder> Intel® | Intel® GMA X3100 ?
<RoadHazard> how goes it bod?
<Amaranth> hyder: because the driver cannot do compiz and Xv (video playback) at the same time
<bod__> RoadHazard: here ya go -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58864/
<ttt--> is there a program that monitors network transfers (the amount over time)?
<rausb0> hyder: the composite extension is blacklisted for that card. 3d accel works, but compiz additionally need the composite extension.
<hyder> ok since the wireless is vital, does anyone know of any distro that will support the realek 8197
<Amaranth> hyder: no, because a driver for it does not exist
<RoadHazard> bod, what do you have going on in sda2 through 4?
<spark_> got a problem with 5.1 sound and my terratec aureon 5.1. since i tried to install my dvbt stick i got only stereo sound. anyone knows how i can get 5.1 sound again? noone has a clue what i can do?
<rausb0> hyder: if 0bda:8197 is just another usb-id for the rtl8187 chipset, i should be enough to patch the id in the existing driver. but maybe it's a different chip, i don't know.
<bod__> RoadHazard: do you mean what partitions are on it?
<myth-newb> amaranth: I just the command "sudo aclocal && automake && autoconf" and i get an error saying permission denied any ideas?
<kris_ph> Hi! How to change the time format of gutsy server to 12H (AM/PM) instead of 24H?
<RoadHazard> yes, because they are not referred to in your fstab
<Amaranth> myth-newb: you should not run those commands with sudo, you've just busted your build
<Amaranth> myth-newb: delete that directory and start over
<bod__> RoadHazard: how would i find out?? sorry for the n00bishness
<flapke> hi, I've a new user, but I think I messed up my permissions a little bit. I don't have to give a passwd to become root!@#???
<myth-newb> the command did nothing anyway
<RoadHazard> no problem, its how we learn
<bod__> ;|)
<bod__> ;-)
<RoadHazard> goto terminal, type parted and then we'll find out
<myth-newb> amaranth: the command did not do anything anyway
<Amaranth> myth-newb: what are you trying to compile, anyway?
<myth-newb> lcdproc
<Amaranth> myth-newb: sudo apt-get install lcdproc
<Amaranth> !info lcdproc gutsy
<ubotu> lcdproc (source: lcdproc): LCD display driver daemon and clients. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 325 kB, installed size 1020 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<myth-newb> it doesnt support the imon vfd oem on antec black fusion case
<bod__> RoadHazard: erm, i think something went wrong -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58865/
<Amaranth> myth-newb: well that is the latest release so compiling from source will not help
<myth-newb> i have a patch
<Amaranth> myth-newb: oh
<Amaranth> myth-newb: well you'll have to find someone else to help you, i have to get back to work
<jtslade> Hey guys, what's the best player (decoder) for quicktime videos? I am trying to watch some quicktime screencasts but I can't use the timeline properly, each time I move the timeline, it doesn't jump to the right segment.
<myth-newb> ok cheers for the help so far
<bod__> !best > jtslade       please read pm from ubotu
<RoadHazard> bod sudo parted
<myth-newb> anyone else help me with compiling lcdproc?
<jtslade> bod__, thanks.
<bod__> RoadHazard: this is the only thing listed, and i have a 'parted' prompt -- Using /dev/hda
<RoadHazard> type print
<exxec> can anyone help with a partition-issue ?
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm on xubuntu and noticing that the help for gnome applications doesn't work... i guess i need a package (something like gnome-help) but i can't find anything like that in synaptic... what do i need to get help working for gnome apps?
<Squawk> !anyone | exxec
<ubotu> exxec: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod__> RoadHazard: it only shows hda which is a 40gig drive, my windows drive,.,.its not showing my 80ig ubuntu drive sda
<bod__> jtslade:  ;-)
<RoadHazard> select /dev/hdb
<bod__> RoadHazard: type that?
<RoadHazard> yessir
<RoadHazard> then print again
<bod__> Doesnt exist
<exxec> i have a disk with an error on, but it works, and has some data on that i need. when i started ubuntu the was some disk-check program that said i could run a command which i dont remember was, and said i could ruin the partition. now the partition is unknown. is there any way i can specify what partition that SHOULD be, and access the data?
<bod__> RoadHazard: although if i type select /dev/sda i get loadsa info on my 80gig drive ;-)
<bod__> oh, then print
<RoadHazard> ok what is the partition info on hda>?
<myth-newb> autom4te: cannot openautom4te.cache/requests: permision denied
<RoadHazard> err sda
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm on xubuntu and noticing that the help for gnome applications doesn't work... i guess i need a package (something like gnome-help) but i can't find anything like that in synaptic... what do i need to get help working for gnome apps?
<RoadHazard> bod this is curious, do you have a swap on that drive?
<r45c4l> hey friends..i was thinking is it posible that i can install another linux distro on my present one without formating my HD and witthout loosing its contents
<bod__> RoadHazard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58866/
<bod__> r45c4l: you could partition the drive 2 have 2 OS's yes
<Dr_willis> r45c4l,  you can do a LOT if you know the ins and outs of linux.. :) just it may be more work then its worth.
<pajamian> !xubuntu | NBrepresent
<ubotu> NBrepresent: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bod__> RoadHazard: yes theres a 3 gig swap file
<myth-newb> autom4te: cannot openautom4te.cache/requests: permision denied   aclocal: autom4te failed with exit status: 1
<r45c4l> Dr_willis: i dont want a dual boot brother
<bod__> myth-newb: run with sudo
<GwaiLo> I have installed kde4... it works great inside Xephyr, but if I select it from KDM... it crashes (well, doesn't finish loading) and I need to ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x... any ideas where I could look for clues?
<Dr_willis> r45c4l,  keeping a seperate /home partion comes in real handy in cases like this.
<bod__> r45c4l: you can have a dual boot with 1 hard drive??
<pajamian> bod_: yes, of course.
<bod__> RoadHazard: what are you thinkin?? ;-)
<r45c4l> actually i have ubuntu 7.10 on my present disk ....i downloaded mint...and i wantt to try it
<bod__> pajamian: if only i had the space ,.,.;-)
<pajamian> bod__: well there is that ;-)
<r45c4l> the problem is mint is nott in the formate of live cd
<RoadHazard> I dont see a problem with it yet, gimme a sec
<bod__> kk
<bod__> ty
<myth-newb> bod_: i get about 5 permission denied errors now and autom4te: cannot open autom4te.cache/requests: permission denied and automake: autoconf failed with exit status: 1
<bod__> myth-newb: you shouldnt have that if you run as root
<exxec> anyone, is there a way to specify ext2 partition to a disk with data on it, where partition is "unknown" to gparted ?
<RoadHazard> bod, your fstab pastebin cuts off at defaults, erro$ does it really say something like defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1?
<pajamian> exxec: mount -t ext2
<bod__> RoadHazard: il have annother look
<myth-newb> bod_: i am running "sudo aclocal && automake && autoconf"
<pajamian> myth-newb: only aclocal is running under sudo, then
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mpd is very unstabel here :/
<GarethAdams> hey :)
<bod__> RoadHazard: yes it does....................
<RoadHazard> hmmm
<bod__> myth-newb: yer, but run all the commands as sudo, not just the first one
<exxec> pajamian: with that command terminal doesnt reply anyhing. can u specify a little more, as i'm rather new to this ?
<GarethAdams> if I `sudo adduser me a_group` is the only way to appear with that group to logout and log back in?
<Flynsarmy> Is there any way to add alt+tab functionality to gedit so that you can change tabs easily?
<Daniel88> does anybody know how to get flash working on firefox?? everytime when i am entering a flash site firefox is breaking down.. i need som help please!!!
<myth-newb> bod_: so "sudo aclocal && sudo automake && sudo autoconf"?
<kaxi2> i have changed my DNS server to opendns and despite this my ISP (college) is intercepting my requests to that server. does secure dns exist?
<bod__> Daniel88: install the non-free flash plugin in the repo's
<bod__> myth-newb: yep ;-)
<pajamian> exxec: that was only part of the command, "man mount" to see how mount works.
<exxec> k, will do
<RoadHazard> in parted is the boot flag set to on on /dev/hda1?
<bod__> myth-newb: you could do   sudo -su        (becoming root) then run the commands without the need of sudo
<RoadHazard> not recommended practice
<myth-newb> bod_: i am still getting permission denied, could i have screwed my build maybe i should recompile
<pajamian> kaxi: how do you know your college is intercepting the requests to opendns?
<bod__> RoadHazard: yes
<cesar_bo> Hello, I am havins problems trying to do $sudo apt-get update, on a laptop I get Conection errors on every repositorie address, but I can browse on firefox, and get reponse doing ping to the servers on the source.list, What happens? I am very confuse :(
<ttt--> are there any programs that measure internet traffic?
<beautifulsnow> No one is available at #winehq so I thought I'd post here: I never had this problem with Wine+Guild Wars before, and I haven't made any changes to my system or Wine. I *THINK* I ran GW twice by accident (there can only be one copy at a time) and now when GW launches, it goes on the background, hidden from view, can't make it come on the screen, doesnt show on taskbar at all... but it is running (shows on system monitor) and I can
<beautifulsnow> HEAR it in the background :P Help? ^_^;
<RoadHazard> have you tried unplugging the windows drive and booting?
<RaVen478> ny south-africans?
<myth-newb> bod_: does this look like it worked? "server/drivers/Makefile.am:80: compiling `IOWarrior.c' with per-target flags requires ` AM_PROG_CC_C_O' in `configure.in'
<bod__> RoadHazard: not since i fixed grub no,.,.do you think i should? the weird thing is, it says it cant mount it, but i can mount it from live cd....??...
<bod__> myth-newb: no
<myth-newb> bummer
<RoadHazard> sudo nano /etc/mtab and pastebin it please
<pajamian> beautifulsnow: try creating a new .wine directory and re-installing your app.
<RoadHazard> or wherever your hard drive is living these days
<myth-newb> bod_: any ideas, I am compiling lcdproc if that helps with the codeka patch v3
<ubuntu_newbie> i did installing non-free, but my firefox is still breaking down..
<bod__> RoadHazard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58867/
<bod__> RoadHazard: wait
<bod__> RoadHazard: thats not the right one thats the live cd one,.,.hang on
<hostname> is there a ubuntu package /pptpd +openvpn + firewall+router/ with web interface?
<rnue035> http://tinyurl.com/ypgq7c
<Laughed> prince: you still here
<bod__> RoadHazard: here u go - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58868/
<Laughed> Hey guys, is this supposed too be blank: /etc/usplash.conf
<Laughed> to*
<v3ctor> mine isnt
<xander> hey how do i mkae kde appn's run on gnome
<JC_Denton_> unable to run monodevelop 0.19: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for MonoDevelop.Core.Gui.Services ---> System.InvalidOperationException: Extension node not found in path: /MonoDevelop/Core/PlatformService
<xander> is there any package to be installed???
<bod__> Laughed: i suppose it might be if you havent installed usplash
<Laughed> no
<v3ctor> xander: you just need the kde apps installed
<legend2440> RoadHazard:  I saw in an earlier post you said boot flags on is a bad idea. Why is that?
<Laughed> bod:  shouldnt that have installed on a fresh install of the OS
<xander> ok i have some pre-installed kde appn's but they arent running in gnome
<xander> is there any soln for t??
<RoadHazard> I dint say that, its gotta be on to boot
<BernardB> <rnue035> http://tinyurl.com/ypgq7c
<BernardB> Very nice
<Laughed> bod: Im still learning whats the cmd to install usplash
<v3ctor> xander: run them from a terminal and see what errors you et
<v3ctor> get*
<xander> ok
<legend2440> RoadHazard:  ok  thx
<RoadHazard> laughed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-usplash
<pushax> what do people think of Icedtea-Java over Sun-Java?  Not sure which one I should elave on machine or use to start learnign Java.
<hostname> give me a tutorial plese on how to have internet on a second pc
<Laughed> ty hazard
<xander> its working...
<xander> thank u..
<DJAdmiral> Hey, is there any utility for creating self-extracting archives in Linux?
<Laughed> ty to bod
<ompaul> pushax, what you do is try one evaluate it, and then try the other, evaluate that, then you make your own choice
<RoadHazard> nothing appears to be wrong with your mtab bod, try unplugging the windows drive
<DJAdmiral> pushax, use the official Java package. Other Java implementations are stable, but sometimes a little quirky, and don't always work as expected
<co_cute> hai...gabung boleh
<RoadHazard> but its hy00ge!
<pushax> ompaul: the problem I have is that I want to only have one on my system while I do my hardest to eht firefox3 working with one.
<bod__> RoadHazard: ok, cheers for helpin,.,. il be back in a bit ;-)
<Laughed> Hey, RHazard: I got this - E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-usplash
<RoadHazard> I'll be here
<DJAdmiral> If you want your Java applications to truly run crossplatform, go for the official Java implementation. What other languages do you know, btw?
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<pushax> DJAdmiral: thanks.
<RoadHazard> apt-cache search usplash
<Laughed> Hazard: and the file is still empty =(
<RoadHazard> I might be off on the name
<DJAdmiral> Thanks ompaul
<pushax> is there any easy way to get Firefox3 working with Java?
<v3ctor> Laughed: sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<utgyuru> hi all
<pushax> Firefox3 naturally looks for java in /usr/java which dosen't even exists
<ompaul> pushax, your if you install it and you will be done with it and then the browser can pick it up
<Laughed> nice vector: ty
<utgyuru> someboy help me plz
<RoadHazard> Laughed, sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<ompaul> !helpme | utgyuru
<ubotu> utgyuru: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Laughed> ask away utgyuru, if these guys can help they will
<utgyuru> i have ubuntu 7.10, and i have a 5.1 sound system with creative SB live! sound card
<DJAdmiral> ompaul, I'm looking for self-extracting archive creation utilities on linux
<pushax> ompaul: noep it doesn't find it for Java programs.
<utgyuru> but i hasn't any sound :S
<DJAdmiral> not plain old archives
<Laughed> TY hazard
<Laughed> Imtrying it now
<DJAdmiral> pushax, you could create a symlink from /usr/java to wherever java is installed.
<Laughed> Hazard and Vector: Success, ty
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, well then I guess you have to scipt it yourself - i.e. no - because other than tar there is no reasonable expectation that tools will be there for you - and you can point and click on most archives these days
<pushax> DJAdmiral: tried that but I don't understand Java enough to know what level of the directory to do.  Should I do the base dir of Java or right uptot the javaplugin file?
<Laughed> But the friggin usplash is still blank, do I have to so somethign else
<pajamian> DJAdmiral: I'm not aware that Linux has any, but then they're not really needed, pretty much everyone has tar and can open a .tar.gz file.
<DJAdmiral> pushax: try the basedir. If that doesn't work, try another.
<pushax> I also tried messing with the /etc/Alternatives but no luck.   I'm using Hardy Heron
<Laughed> NM
<Laughed> there it is.
<ttt--> hi, how do i fix this? ValueError: the symlink /usr/bin/python does not point to the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.5
<DJAdmiral> pajamian, ompaul: I do understand that, yes, but I just wanted to know if there is such a utility
<RoadHazard> DJAdmiral, get winrar/linux
<pajamian> anyways, goodnight everyone
<DJAdmiral> winrar makes SFX archives for linux?
<v3ctor> ttt--: ls -l /usr/bin/python
<DJAdmiral> Good night, pajamian
<ttt--> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2008-02-13 10:05 /usr/bin/python -> /etc/alternatives/python
<v3ctor> ttt--: ls -l /usr/bin/python2.5
<Laughed> gusy, if I set the kernel to display at 1280x1024 and I set the usplash to display at 1920x1080, will  I have a problem
<Laughed> gusy = guys
<ttt--> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1158452 2007-10-05 16:17 /usr/bin/python2.5
<Laughed> Hey night paja
<wang_> list
<RoadHazard> DJAdmiral, http://www.filesland.com/companies/RARLAB/products.html
<jonathan_> hi
<v3ctor> ttt--: `rm /usr/bin/python ; ln -s /usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/bin/python`
<DJAdmiral> alright, thanks guys
<jonathan_> anybody know how to install a new font?
<v3ctor> ttt--: `sudo rm /usr/bin/python ; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/bin/python`
<v3ctor> sorry, forgot the sudo
<jonathan_> I want to change desktop font style
<ompaul> !fonts | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Laughed> rebooting brb
<RoadHazard> laughed that might cause headache and heartache, yes
<Laughed> dang
<jonathan_> thx
<ttt--> thanks a lot v3ctor!
<v3ctor> np
<hostname> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hostname> what is kerberos5?
<hyder_> ok i've got a wireless usb beklin adapter instead of trying to get the realtek 8197 working
<RoadHazard> its the evil encryption of the microsoft clan
<hyder_> it says Bus 007 Device 004: ID 050d:7051 Belkin Components
<hostname> please pay some attention to me
<hostname> i have a prob and i cant figure it out
 * RoadHazard pats hostname on the head
<hostname> maybe with ur help
<RoadHazard> whaddya got?
<v3ctor> hostname: what is the problem?
<hostname> so i got dhcp that give Ip to my second ip
<nephtes> Hi folks, I've got a really trick problem...  I have xubuntu installed on an oldish Thinkpad (1066 Mhz Celeron, 256M RAM) and for some reason performance varies wildly
<hostname> and ipmasq
<hostname> and i want to have internet on my 2nd pc
<nephtes> Sometimes it's nice and snappy, and others (like now) it's horribly slow
<hostname> advices ..questions
<nephtes> It's not because of swap thrashing either, the hdd is nearly idle
<hyder_> can anyone please help?
<RoadHazard> hostname, static ip
<hostname> its static
<RoadHazard> it cant be both dhcp and static
<hostname> or whaut u meen..
<nephtes> top doesn't show anything helpful, just the usual apps (mainly Firefox and Xorg) taking up way to much CPU% even at idle
<nephtes> I've no idea how to attack this... any ideas?
<bl4ckh3r0> ciao
<RoadHazard> what is the ip thats being given to the second puter  by dhcp?
<hostname> 192.168.234.1 eth1
<hostname> XX.XX.XX.XX eth0 (internet comes) configured by DHCP from ISP
<RoadHazard> ok sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin it wouldja?
<ompaul> !it | bl4ckh3r0
<ubotu> bl4ckh3r0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RoadHazard> oh you are trying to get 2 machines to work without a router?
<flowOver> i'm back to say my problem was that the nvidia-glx-new drivers were the problem.  after i installed nvidia-glx it has gone away
<hostname> i machine
<bod__> RoadHazard: hey dude, ive got a new error for ya,.,.hehe,.,. Error21: Selected location does not exist   !!!!
<mohbana__> hello
<hostname> in intercafes i have auto lo
<hostname> euto eth0
<flowOver> it was not my ram.  just the wrong restricted driver installed by default.
<RoadHazard> ok you did grub install on the windows boot sector bod
<mohbana__> hello
<hostname> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mohbana__> are you guys robots
<hostname> and eth1
<RoadHazard> nope I'm real live geek
<hostname> iface eth1 inet static
<mohbana__> kool
<hostname> address 192.168.234.1
<hostname> netmask ...
<bod__> RoadHazard: what? i dont know? i never managed to get that damn command to work
<RoadHazard> hmmm and which interface is plugged into the net?
<mohbana__> how comes you guys type so quick
<hostname> eth 0
<bod__> RoadHazard: could the super grub disc help me here?
<RoadHazard> it could but that would be going overboard
<bod__> RoadHazard: is my problem easily fixed then?
<hostname> what shall i do?
<hostname> shall i confgure eth0 fron interfaces and not from dhcp?
<mohbana__> hu has an msn here
<mohbana__> who has a msn
<mohbana__> poo
<mohbana__> pooooo
<mohbana__> poooooooooooo
<ompaul> !offtopic | mohbana__
<ubotu> mohbana__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mohbana__> pooooooooooo
<mohbana__> poop
<mohbana__> opppppo
<FloodBot2> mohbana__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sigp239> Hi I can't install ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64
<bod__> RoadHazard: ???
<bod__> !elaborate > sigp239       please read pm from ubotu
<RoadHazard> boot it with the livecd without the windows disk and follow the instructions on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-258284.html
<azuki> linux security issue question --> system slowdown...
<bod__> RoadHazard: i am booted without the windows drive,.,.will do the reading now ;-)
<SlayerFaith> !dchp
<RoadHazard> k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azuki> I installed a new HD and wireless adapter, then system slowed down, turned of wireless still does it
<hostname> azuki check if ur box was hacked
<SlayerFaith> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<azuki> how can I check that
<hostname> look in var log
<RoadHazard> azuki, try removing the wireless adapter
<sigp239> When I click Start or Install afer booting from the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64 CD, the screen goes black forever.  I also tried the safe graphics mode, and it has the same problem.
<marx2k> If I want to run "par2 r" on every file that matches *.par2 in a directory, how would I do that?
<RoadHazard> sigp239, what type of graphics adapter do you have in that box>
<RoadHazard> par2 r *.par2
<RoadHazard> methinks
<marx2k> RoadHazard Hmmm... Im not sure if thats what I want to do though.. let me check
<hostname> i found my prob
<sigp239> RoadHazard:  I have a GeForce 8800GTX
<RoadHazard> woot!
<hostname> in syslog ..
<hostname> Kernel fell off input ...
<marx2k> Hm... ok... I need par2 to work on those files one at a time, so the actual program par2 cannot take wildcards
<ePax> Is there some kiba-dock howto that works on Gutsy?
<azuki> I should check the kernel log?
<RoadHazard> sigp239, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665018
<marx2k> so I need to somehow redirect *.par2 to the par2 program so it does it one at a time
<hostname> cat /var/log/sylog |grep sshd:
<RoadHazard> I use parbuddy and wine
<marx2k> RoadHazard yeah... I like par2, and it's fast in bash :)
<RoadHazard> true
<marx2k> So... how do we have a program act on all the files of a specific wildcard in a directory, but one at a time?
<prince_jammys> marx2k: files=(*); for file in "${files[@]}; do par2 "$file"; done
<marx2k> like how do we have the 'rm' command delete all files in a directory without doing "rm *"?
<marx2k> prince: whoa...
<hostname> so i i do iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<magic> is it ubuntu ultimate good or bad stuff?
<hostname> i should have internet on client pc?
<prince_jammys> marx2k: files=(*); for file in "${files[@]}"; do par2 "$file"; done    i was missing a quote
<RoadHazard> hostname, can you ping an ip address?
<hostname> yes
<RoadHazard> can you ping google.com?
<marx2k> prince: that brings me to a > prompt
<azuki> so.. I checked the syslog and the kernel log
<sigp239> RoadHazard:  I can't see anything on that link that is helpful to me.
<hostname> from client pc no
<hostname> from ubuntu yes
<azuki> what should I look for
<prince_jammys> marx2k: because i was missing a quote in the first one i posted
<hostname> a successful login
<hostname> azuki
<RoadHazard> set the client to static ip of 192.168.234.100
<bod__> RoadHazard: the link you ave me was for a diff problem, but i googled about and found an ubuntu forums post,.,.looks usfull and im following the link thats on the forum -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478349
<RoadHazard> sorry just caught the beginning of it
<Otacon22> mi pare
<marx2k> ahhhhhh there we go... that worked :) Thanks prince_jammys ;) Perl to the rescue
<prince_jammys> marx2k: what's par2?
<magic> is it ubuntu ultimate good or bad stuff?
<willis_> magic,  i dont see much need for it.,
<marx2k> Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of fil
<marx2k> es
<RoadHazard> its down with the goodness man
<marx2k> !Par2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about par2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<willis_> magic,  its ubuntu + tons of stuff that you proberly dont need.
<marx2k> !Par
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about par - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !info par2
<ubotu> par2 (source: par2cmdline): Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-9 (gutsy), package size 107 kB, installed size 284 kB
<marx2k> grr
<FloodBot2> marx2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magic> so its ubnuntu gutsy best of it ?
<Otacon22> mi pare
<azuki> found user?
<willis_> magic,  best depends on your needs. :) i perfer to download a 700mb cd.. instead of a 4gb dvd image
<RoadHazard> I am assuming here that marx is grabbin off the usenet?
<azuki> it says found user and then a username I don't know
<magic> yes i know but is it best ubuntu gutsy or ultimate whats tha difrents ?
<geirha> !gutsy | magic
<ubotu> magic: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<sigp239> When I click Start or Install afer booting from the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64 CD, the screen goes black forever.  I also tried the safe graphics mode, and it has the same problem.
<willis_> magic,  i would say read on the ubuntu ultimate web page.. last i looked they just included tons of packages.. of which most people dont need by default anyway
<hostname> ok i got 192.168.123.100 on client now ..no dhcp
<RoadHazard> welcome back hostname
<magic> i got gutsy on pc but im lookin at images of ultimate
<marx2k> prince_jammys basically, if you download from newsgroups a lot, you get a a bunch of rar files along with their corresponding par files. if any of those rar files are damaged, you can run par2 (or any parity checking program) on those par2 files, it will then scan the rar set and repair any broken files and even create missing files if you have enough par files
<RoadHazard> does it work?
<hostname> no
<prince_jammys> marx2k: the loop should have been files=(*.par2) now that i reread your question
<marx2k> prince: It's fine, it seems to be working
<RoadHazard> I thought that dhcp was giving you 192.168.234.1
<hostname> no it gave me .13
<prince_jammys> marx2k: i see
<azuki> how can I protect myself from hackers?
<hostname> RoadHazard would u Pm me pls?
<marx2k> azuki: use linux ;)
<hostname> filter port 22 ssh
<RoadHazard> pull the network cable out
<RoadHazard> k
<willis_> wear body armour :)
<os2mac> my audio has quit working.... any ideas on t/s?
<brobostigon> azuki: use unix/linux, and a good setup firewall
<hostname> look on google how to filter port 22 or change it
<bod__> RoadHazard: right im rebooting to find out if its worked this time,.,. il keep you posted on my proress,. and il possibly make a forum post of my adventures if i get it fixed ;|)
<azuki> hostname: how would a login generally look in the syslog?
<bod__> ;-)*
<RoadHazard> good deal
<marx2k> I say use linux and close all ports on your router
<peppegaia> ciao a tutti
<Laughed> I am using an ATI Card: Should I install the restricted drivers first and enable them, than install envy, or should I enstall envy first then the restricted drivers, or should I just install one?
<geirha> azuki: logins are logged in /var/log/auth.log
<marx2k> Laughed: I would not use envy
<IndyGunFreak> Laughed: well, thats easy,k DO NOT use envy
<ompaul> !envy | Laughed
<ubotu> Laughed: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Jack_Sparrow> os2mac, It seems alsa needs to be compiled after a kernel update..
<brobostigon> !envy | Laughed
<jrib> Laughed: use restricted drivers and never bother with envy
<ompaul> !it | peppegaia
<RoadHazard> !envy
<ubotu> peppegaia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<IndyGunFreak> ok, i think he gets the point...lol
<Laughed> tys for the feedback guys.
<os2mac> Jack_Sparrow: how does one go about doing that?
<ompaul> RoadHazard, a bit previous ;-)
<hostname> RoadHazard my IP is 78.96.160.62
<hostname> i make u a user on my box
<hostname> ?
<peppegaia> aiutami come devo fare
<hostname> look around
<Itaku> help im on live cd and i forgot my root pass and username how do i reset it i know there was a way like chmod or chroot or whatever the command is.
<v3ctor> hostname: are you still just trying to share you connection?
<Laughed> I do want to use comp fusion, would that be enough for 3d rendering
<Jack_Sparrow> os2mac, #Alsa channel has been very helpful...  There are scripts being worked on to help automate the process...
<hostname> yes :)
<v3ctor> hostname: http://24.208.202.166/IPTABLES
<jrib> Itaku: ubuntu doesn't have a root password set by default
<willis_> Itaku,  you can 'chroot' to the mounted/installed system then use the passwd command.
<v3ctor> that is what i use
<brobostigon> Itaku: well you shouldnt have a root password anyway, you should be using sudo.
<Itaku> pl ty
<ompaul> !sudo | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<azuki> reinstalling the kernel, would that fix any damage?..
<v3ctor> hostname: you will obvioously need to change the interfaces
<marx2k> prince_jammys haha ok you may have been right with the loop modification needed since it was doing the same files over and over and over
<ompaul> Itaku, read that page it may help you
<Laughed> is prince jammys here???
<prince_jammys> marx2k: files=(*) makes an array of all files and subdirs in the current dir
<Itaku> its my computer i can do whatever i want with it
<prince_jammys> Laughed: yeah
<Laughed> there he is.. whats up prince J.
<prince_jammys> hello
<RoadHazard> hostname, and you can get out on that ip?
<Flynsarmy> Can anyone recommend a good IRC client besides Chatzilla? I used the pidgin one for a little but but i don't htink it beeps you when your name is mentioned the way Chatzilla does
<marx2k> prince_jammys: Ah I didnt know * did recursive
<prince_jammys> marx2k: no, not recursive
<hostname> no
<marx2k> Flynsarmy Xchat
<marx2k> Konversation
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, THere are lots  Xchat, Konversation  are both popular
<RoadHazard> hrm
<lesshaste> how do I get wireless networking setup? Running nm-applet doesn't seem to do anything
<prince_jammys> marx2k: i meant files and directories, but not the directories' contents
<marx2k> prince_jammys ah ok
<hostname> that example did not helped ..
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: marx2k Thanks i'll check them out
<prince_jammys> marx2k: so you want *.par2 so it does it only on dotpar2 files
<RoadHazard> hostname, you can be pinged from here, thats curious, do you have dns set up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, both can be added with sudo apt-get
<marx2k> prince_jammys : indeed
<hostname> yes
<brobostigon> lesshaste: run dmesg and lshw, to see if you adaptor is actually recogmized.
<hostname> that,s the ip of the ubuntu box
<RoadHazard> and it will ping an IP address?
<hostname> pm me i give u user
<hostname> so u can see all its correct
<hostname> but not working
<prince_jammys> marx2k: if you want recursive:  find . -name '*,par2' -exec par2 {} \;     i think
<ompaul> hostname, that is a bad idea as you don't know who or what you are letting onto your machine
<lesshaste> brobostigon,  product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection
<marx2k> prince_jammys how long have you been working with perl
<prince_jammys> marx2k: it's not perl, bash
<lesshaste> brobostigon, I don't even have an icon showing the wired networking....which is working
<hostname> i dont mid he can erase all ..
<marx2k> oh thats just bash scripting?
<brobostigon> lesshaste: what its assigned /dev/*** file??
<prince_jammys> marx2k: that's regular old bash
<hostname> i just wanna know why it dint worked
<ryanzec> i am running ubuntu 7.10 and i just downloaded an icon set, but how do i install it?  I check in apperance but nothing there shows up for icons?
<marx2k> hmm
<prince_jammys> marx2k: should be .par2 (i typed a comma instead)
<RoadHazard> could you pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces from the disfunctional machine?
<hostname> i use irssi
<marx2k> nah i dont need to do recursive
<lesshaste> brobostigon, [   15.456000] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.0
<lesshaste> brobostigon, so all looks good in dmesg
<lesshaste> brobostigon, maybe it would work if I knew the right app to get it started?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanzec, drop tar onto the theme window and go to customize
<hostname> kernel: [ 4543.504409] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
<brobostigon> lesshaste: what is its assigned dev file, and try wifi radar
<JacksDepression> Whats the name of a fun deb that will add desktop effects to my KDE UI?
<prince_jammys> JacksDepression: kooldock is an animated dock
<JacksDepression> thanks prince_jammys
<RoadHazard> hostname, that ip address is a real live routable ip from  your ISP I'm thinking, you're trying to run 2 machines? is there a router in the play?
<lesshaste> brobostigon, wifi-radar seems to work and see my network
<spark_> hey guys
<spark_> got a problem with 5.1 sound and my terratec aureon 5.1. since i tried to install my dvbt stick i got only stereo sound. anyone knows how i can get 5.1 sound again?
<hostname> no
<spark_> ok
<RoadHazard> well theres an issue, something is going to have to route for 2 machines
<prince_jammys> JacksDepression: it's one of those mac style docks that zooms in on the icon
<brobostigon> lesshaste: thats promising
<ryanzec> jack_sparrow, i drop it in the for tab(theme) and it tells me the file format is invalid and it is a .tar
<Na-Fiann> Hi, does anyone know how i can install something from source in such a way that it can easily be removed again? for example through aptitude?
<lesshaste> brobostigon, shouldn't nm-applet work?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanzec, What kind of an ivon theme is it and where did you get it
<marx2k> Na-Fiann Yeah you can use... uhh... hang on
<RoadHazard> Na-Fiann, ./configure then checkinstall
<hostname> ?
<Na-Fiann> checkinstall?
<brobostigon> lesshaste: its doesnt work for me, i just hardcode my settings into interfaces
<Na-Fiann> ill see what it is, thanks:)
<prince_jammys> !info checkinstall | Na-Fiann
<RoadHazard> yup, you might need to install checkinstall first though
<ubotu> na-fiann: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ompaul> Na-Fiann, that is correct
<ryanzec> black and white 2 neon from gnome-look.org, does it matter i am using compiz?
<lesshaste> brobostigon, or is there some other tool... it works on my other laptop :)
<marx2k> yes, checkinstall
<hostname> RoadHazard pm me
<ompaul> !checkinstall | Na-Fiann
<ubotu> Na-Fiann: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<prince_jammys> ah, even better
<brobostigon> lesshaste: wifi radar is probebly your best choice
<RoadHazard> I have been
<Na-Fiann> ty everyone:) ill install it:)
<lesshaste> brobostigon, ok... but it doesn't show a little icon in the bar at the top right?
<Laughed> prince: you wouldnt know of any other fixes for the splash screen, the link Im using didnt work out
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanzec, thems behave differently when using compiz yes...  you may want to /join #Compiz   to fine tune that
<marx2k> checkinstall works "Most Of The Time", but works well when it does
<brobostigon> llesshaste: thats correct
<lesshaste> brobostigon, also I don't understand the "Driver" question in the WPA section of wifi-radar
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to hide joine/leave messages in XChat? Chatzilla wasn't showing htem but this one is
<brobostigon> lesshaste: read wifi radars man page, run man wifi-radar in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, right click the tab and hide them,  (I use tabs in xcaht)
<RoadHazard> oh hostname, I'm pm'ing you
<marx2k> Ive totally stopped using gui irc clients and went back to BitchX
<lesshaste> brobostigon, that looks like a pain!
<ryanzec> acutallu i figured it out, the .tar file hade a .tar.gz which was teh file i needed to drap into the theme window, that worked, thanks
<marx2k> Why would they tar a tar.gz file?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanzec, Glad you got it
<brobostigon> lesshaste: however reading wifi radars manual will give yu the info you need
<Itaku> how can i look in the history of the terminal. nit .bash_history but like everything typed even in the passwd command?
<prince_jammys> Itaku: type "history"
<marx2k> Itaku: !history
<joe__> Hi all, i had a question.  When switching between users on ubuntu 7.10 I frequently either get a white or brown screen with only the mouse, doesn't bootup taskbar, icons, etc.  Anyone know what the problem could be?
<marx2k> you can also re-issue commands by their history number
<Jack_Sparrow> marx2k, Agreed, it does not make sense
<jrib> Itaku: pretty sure you can't
<lesshaste> brobostigon, I mean getting wpa-psk to work in wifi-radar looks like a pain
<Itaku> see i got someone who changed my pass
<Itaku> i want to know who
<Itaku> and what to
<prince_jammys> Itaku: oh, you can't do that with history
<marx2k> Itaku: You would need a keylogging program
<brobostigon> lesshaste: i use wep,
<lesshaste> brobostigon, you might as well use nothing :)
<ompaul> !offtopic | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lesshaste> I am trying to run nm-applet but it does nothing, i mean no app comes up and no icon appears
<sigp239> When I click Start or Install afer booting from the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64 CD, the screen goes black forever.  I also tried the safe graphics mode, and it has the same problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, We talked about that yesterday, you are not going to be able to find out the password, only change / reset it or add another user with admin rights
<lesshaste> this is on a fresh gutsy install
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<RoadHazard> lesshaste boot into recovery mode and use the root account to reset the pw
<umc> hello. can someone recommend a nice player that works with subtitles ?
<Itaku> im trying to get what was typed in the passwd command
<lesshaste> RoadHazard which password? I have the sudo password if that is what you mean
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow: Right clicking '#ubuntu' on the left just brings up leave, close, autojoin, find. I'm using xchat-gnome
<Itaku> there has to be a way
<marx2k> Itaku: There isnt
<v3ctor> Itaku: not possible
<geirha> lesshaste: then it probably can't find any network cards (I think it won't show up in such a case)
<marx2k> You would have had to have had a keylogging program running at that time
<lesshaste> geirha, oh.. that's pretty poor!
<ompaul> Itaku, not possible -  you would need the password if there was a way
<RoadHazard> lesshaste then you have no worries
<amenado> Itaku no, the function on C to get that passwd keeps that display blank
<geirha> lesshaste: does ifconfig -a list anything other than the lo device?
<Itaku> ompaul i have my password
<Itaku> and root password
<lesshaste> geirha,  ifconfig -a list
<lesshaste> list: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<lesshaste> geirha, wifi-radar can see my home network
<marx2k> if you have root password, just use it to change your password to what you want
<ompaul> Itaku, then if someone else changed them you need to change them and then please drop the subject
<lesshaste> RoadHazard, nm-applet doesn't do anything
<geirha> lesshaste: "ifconfig -a", sorry
<lesshaste> geirha, it shows lots of things including wlan0
<v3ctor> Itaku: to change your password, they need to have either 1) your passwd 2) root access
<Itaku> they hacked me
<Itaku> theres this one hacker out for me
<prince_jammys> then you have bigger problems
<geirha> lesshaste: oh, then it seems to have found your wireless card. "ps -ef | grep nm-applet" does this show nm-applet running?
<lesshaste> geirha, http://pastebin.ca/933793
<nei_rauni> how i active the gd
<RoadHazard> if you got hacked its time to ffr
<v3ctor> Itaku: if you have been hacked, you need to reinstall
<Itaku> they just changed the pass
<lesshaste> geirha, hang on... shall I run "nm-applet &" ?
<v3ctor> Itaku: that you know of
<RoadHazard> and root kitted you
<ompaul> Itaku, __if__ you have been hacked then reinstall from known good media nothing is secure, anything else is fruitless, you are now offtopic
<Itaku> ill do a search
<nei_rauni> it already installed, but not active
<geirha> lesshaste: sure, try before and after
<hostname> how i pm on irssi?
<sigp239> After booting from the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64 CD and clicking Start/Instal, the screen turns black forever.  Same thing happens in safe graphics mode.  Anyone know what the problem is?
<jrib> hostname: /msg
<v3ctor> hostname: /msg <user>
<Itaku> hostname: /msg
<hottium> sigp239: have you checked if the cd was correctly burned?
<v3ctor> hostname: is your nick registered?
<Jack_Sparrow> sigp239, Start with this.. at start or install press F6 and remove splash and quiet from the command line.
<hostname> no
<v3ctor> then you can't pm
<bloony> which program do I need from the vmware site to run linux on windows host? I've looked at the site, but its so many different things to dl there
<amenado> ompaul maybe just to prove it to himself that he cannot retrieve the root password, let him continue the struggle, experience is best teacher sometimes
<audiosensecd> hi there guys i've got still the same common prob. here
<sigp239> hottium>  yes the CD is correctly burned, it works on my wife's Dell computer.
<audiosensecd> my monitor seem work on 800x600
<hostname>  /msg nickserv register ..or ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sigp239, Do you get to start or install screen
<jrib> !enter | audiosensecd
<ubotu> audiosensecd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lesshaste> geirha, clifford  8562  7909  8 14:04 pts/1    00:00:00 nm-applet
<sigp239> Jack_Sparrow>  how do I remove splash and quiet from the command line?
<Itaku> !register | hostname
<ubotu> hostname: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sigp239> Jack_Sparrow>   yes I get the first menu screen with the choices to Start/Install, Safe Graphics Mode, etc.
<RoadHazard> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geirha> lesshaste: ok, so it's running, but you don't see it on the panel ... hm
<RoadHazard> thats where it lives isnt it?
<lesshaste> geirha, exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> sigp239, At start or install press F6 and remove splash and quiet from the command line.
<audiosensecd> amenado:  buddy how do i solve this kind of common prob
<sigp239> Jack_Sparrow>   I'll try that and then come back. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> sigp239, one sec
<geirha> lesshaste: right click the panel and select add to panel. Then add the "notification area" in case it somehow has been removed
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  help me pls
<mattaexx> ciao raga
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, What is the question
<mattaexx> what?
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  I got on low resulotion again
<mattaexx> .
<RoadHazard> audiosensecd, what is the maximum resolution of your monitor>
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, Silly you.. dont do that...  Sorry.. a little humor...
<myth-newb> help with my lcd i can get it to display "lcd proc server" and it displays the time when it is shutdown. But i cannot get it to do anything else and i have set it up in mythtv set>appearance>enable lcd
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  800X600
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, Please post your xorg.conf to the pastebin...
<RoadHazard> and your resolution is at 640x480 now?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, You can make that process easier by sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  how? i'm a newbie ubuntu user
<Pulica> RoadHazard u got my pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, you do that in a terminal..   after that type or paste this into terminal and it will give you a link to give me   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<RoadHazard> yes I did, what would you like me to do with that information?
<Pulica> if u want
<Pulica> log in with shh
<Pulica> into y box and look around
<marx2k> its be nice if linux had a rar program with the gui niceness of WinRar :(
<marx2k> It'd
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  done know nothing happen
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, type or paster the second command
<Pulica> marx2k it does have
<marx2k> Pulica: Oh yeah? Which one?
<geirha> marx2k: there's Q7Z, but it's not in the ubuntu repositories
<Pulica> archive manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !p7zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p7zip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  this one ----at /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<marx2k> Pulica: I think archive manager has an awful gui
<Jack_Sparrow> Iinfo p7zip
<marx2k> geirha: does the homepage have a deb?
<Pulica> its useful
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrgh sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.51~dfsg.1-1 (gutsy), package size 304 kB, installed size 900 kB
<marx2k> Pulica: Yeah, but the GUI is just a bar scrolling left to right and back again when it decompresses..
<geirha> marx2k: yes. First hit on google
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  this one ----cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit this one i mean
<marx2k> geirha: Ill try it out right now, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, yep please
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide other session managers besides /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, Use shift to paste into a terminal
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  it responses like this ---- at /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  it responses like this ---- http://paste.stgraber.org/1311
<Pulica> RoadHazard u can use sudo too...my client ip = 192.168.234.100
<Jack_Sparrow> that is what I wanted
<myth-newb> LCD problems if I type "sudo LCDd -f -r 4" i get "lcdproc server" displayed on my lcd. But that is about all i can do no mythtv output.
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  sorry
<marx2k> haha damn, Q7Z wont install on 64 bit architecture :/
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, what is your monitor type and do you have a link to a spec sheet on it
<guja> hi i'm wondering how do you change the java stack size
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow: yes i have a link
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  it responses like this ---- http://paste.stgraber.org/1311
<ompaul> guja, ask in #java
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, I got the link to your xorg...  need one for your monitor
<Na-Fiann> The xmms2 version in the ubuntu repositories is very old, where can I ask to have this updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, look that up and I will be right back
<guja> ok sory
<magic> any from slovenia?
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  my monitor got compaq V570 15"
<ompaul> Na-Fiann, it won't be as development of xmms has stopped in its place are several other audio tools - use your favorite tools to search for audio
<guja> magic: I am from slovenia
<Eulex> ompaul, xmms != xmms2
<le_renouveau> Hello, anyone familiar with VMWare? I try to power on my first virtual machine it flashes black a second then back to the regular screen.
<Na-Fiann> thx eulex
<danand_> Itaku - you there?
<magic> can i ask u somethin.... bout my graphic
<marx2k> le_renouveau run vmware from shell and see what debug messages come up
<le_renouveau> kk 1 sec
<Eulex> ompaul, xmms_2_ is actively developed
<Pulica> RoadHazard u saw whats my prob?
<guja> magic, ask doubt i can help
<paolo969it> hi all
<magic> guja: gorenjska?
<ompaul> Eulex, ahh
<paolo969it> sorry but i need help
<magic> in slo ?
<magic> :D
<guja> magic, ne primorska
<RoadHazard> I believe so, I edited your interfaces file, copy it to /etc/network
<magic> aha
<ompaul> Na-Fiann, in that case, given I have been corrected, get it into debian then it will trickle into ubuntu
<paolo969it> i was looking for italian chat but i couldnt find
<magic> ej mam problem
<magic> grafika
<Na-Fiann> it already is in debian:p
<marx2k> !it
<paolo969it> this is the problem
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<magic> prej je bla res. 1600* zdej je pa sam 1200
<le_renouveau> marx2k: No error message...
<Na-Fiann> guess i dont understand the trickle part then:p
<danand_> Does anyone know if Itaku managed to reset his password?
<marx2k> le_renouveau time to start googling ;)
<paolo969it> i dont know exactly what i touched or changed but
<ompaul> !sk | magic
<ubotu> magic: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<magic> lol ok :D
<paolo969it> i cant see the icon of the window on the bar below
<magic> #ubuntu.si
<ompaul> Na-Fiann, join #ubuntu-motu and get help there in working out how to do such a trick
<magic> ups
<magic> sorry
<Na-Fiann> thanks
<paolo969it> when i minimize a window that window disappears
<paolo969it> (sorry for my bad english)
<ompaul> Na-Fiann, before you do get a logon to launchpad.net
<paolo969it> and then i lose each window when i minimize it
<paolo969it> what happened?
<le_renouveau> marx2k: I just noticed that my cdrom, floppy and ethernet icons at the bottom right have a red X on them
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd,    "COMPAQ V570" HorizSync 30.0 - 70.0 VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0             your settings are wrong...  they should look more like these  http://paste.stgraber.org/1316
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu provide other session managers besides /usr/bin/gnome-session?
<dsl_> paolo969it: you need to right click on the bottom panel and add it
<marx2k> hey Jack_Sparrow, I need your expertise again... here's what you gave me last time.. files=(*.par2); for file in "${files[@]}"; do par2 r "$file"; done
<paolo969it> what please
<marx2k> how do you get it to do *.par2 but not *01.par2?
<prince_jammys> paolo969it: do you have a panel?  right click on it and add the taskbar
<dsl_> paolo969it: i forgot what its called ...sorry
<prince_jammys> marx2k: that was me
<dsl_> paolo969it: look through all the things you can add to the panel
<marx2k> oh sorry prince_jammys
<paolo969it> the bar is there ( i mean the bar below)
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, from terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      and make those changes
<paolo969it> but the icon of the windows dont apper
<dsl_> paolo969it: yes yes , you need to add an app that will show you all the windows you are running
<prince_jammys> marx2k: it gets a bit more involved then
<paolo969it> they are not shown
<geirha> paolo969it: you might have somehow removed the applet that displays the window list. Try right clicking the panel, add to panel, then add the window list applet
<prince_jammys> marx2k: ask at #bash , you need to use extglob i think
<Jack_Sparrow> marx2k, Correct, I did not give you that..  You need to move it to private chat or ot.. it is getting busy in here
<dsl_> paolo969it: window list applet! thatnks geirha
<marx2k> prince_jammys: ahh ok :) Because I even need it a little more involved than THAT :)
<paolo969it> ok now i try wait please
<paolo969it> (thanks for your gentle)
<marx2k> prince_jammys: Oh man.... haha ok thanks :)
<RoadHazard> hostname did you get that done?
<magic> i wanna have 1600* but my disp. its only 1200*
<amenado> is apparmor related to SELinux? so if its remove would the system still be stable?
<Jack_Sparrow> paolo969it, Do you mean.. you dont see open, close or minimize buttons in your windows ?
<kfbishop> Greetings all -- Any info on Hardy's latest NetworkManager (0.6.6) breaking wireless connections?  (atheros at least)
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  in the monitor section???
<geirha> !hardy | kfbishop
<ubotu> kfbishop: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, see lines 52 and 53
<yzed> query olala
<paolo969it> ok boys maybe now it works...
<paolo969it> oh my god
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, http://paste.stgraber.org/1316
<paolo969it> now all ok thanks very much
<archman> how do i make an application to run this commands in terminal, so i don't have to do it everytime all over again: sudo ifconfig <interface> down
<archman> sudo dhclient -r <interface>
<kfbishop> thx...  sorry for the spam
<archman> sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<archman> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "ESSID_IN_QUOTES"
<archman> sudo iwconfig <interface> key HEX_KEY <<<-------- If using ASCII Equivalent, this is s:ASCII_KEY (please make note of the prefix s:)
<archman> uuuupss, sorry
<FloodBot2> archman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paolo969it> i became crazy since one week to understand what was the reason
<paolo969it> thanks boys
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<dsl_> paolo969it: all the best
<paolo969it> i am new about ubuntu than i could not image
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  then i edit now i done
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, log out and in and see if it helped
<archman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58878/ how do i make an application to run this commands in terminal, so i don't have to do it everytime all over
<paolo969it> ciao to all
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  so do i have to save it first
<cromag> !it | paolo969it
<ubotu> paolo969it: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, yes please
<cromag> was that better ? :)
<paolo969it> buy to all
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  be rite back thx
<Jack_Sparrow> ciao
<geirha> paolo969it: bye! glad you got it fixed :)
<binarydigit> archman: put it in a text file put #!/bin/bash at the top, save it, set chmod +x on the file
<paolo969it> bye sure bye
<danand_> Itaku - you there ???
<archman> binarydigit: thanks!
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  how about this one ------ Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, http://paste.stgraber.org/1316
<thehumanerror> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 Server, and done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<myth-newb>  my question is - how do i get my lcd operating it works if i run sudo LCDd -f -r -4 i get "lcdproc server" displayed on it
<thehumanerror> but how do I know if I need to reboot? It appears to have restarted relevant services
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, That was just an example for you..  if you made those changes, cross your fingers and go for it
<jrib> thehumanerror: you need to reboot if you installed a new kernel
<archman> binarydigit: so i put #!/bin/bash on the beginning of text file? you got any link with tutorial for that kind of stuff? tnx
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow: thx buddy be rite back
<binarydigit> archman: just google bash scripting
<prince_jammys> archman: linuxcommand.org  for basic shell tutorial
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  yes it works
<archman> thank you, guys!
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, Great..
<thehumanerror> right, so I'm just supposed to know that, and read the output of apt-get, and then cause a reboot?
<aspire> hello
<jrib> thehumanerror: yes
<aspire> what can I do to resolve this error?
<aspire> configure: error: --with-x=yes (default) and X11 headers/libs are not available
<thehumanerror> nice of it to tell me
<magic> i got ati radeon 9800 pro and multiscanG400 befor i install drivers whose 1600* now its 1200 what can i do?
<le_renouveau> Hi again, is VMWare able to run from a NTFS drive?
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  so now how do i activate my 3d desktop
<jrib> thehumanerror: file a feature request if you want
<thehumanerror> okay, and from reading the web about it, I get the impression that the *only* thing that needs a reboot is a kernel update
<Itaku> whats a good program to host domains on ubuntu or any linux system?
<thehumanerror> is that correct?
<thehumanerror> okay, I might just do that
<jrib> thehumanerror: afaik, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, Now you are really pushing your luck  :)    have you enabled restricted drivers?
<prince_jammys> thehumanerror: no, there are others that require reboot
<RoadHazard> itaku web domains?
<Itaku> like google.com
<thehumanerror> oh right, like what? It's just configured for SSH at the moment
<nonix4> magic: parse_error(input_not_english);
<prince_jammys> thehumanerror: i've seen a locale change that required it
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow: yes ive done it
<thehumanerror> ah right
<RoadHazard> apache2
<magic> ???
<dsl_> le_renouveau: what do you mean?
<Itaku> whats a good program to host domains on ubuntu or any linux system????
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, system  pref  appearance  tab-visual effects
<amenado> thehumanerror-> if your system freezes ..you need to reboot
<jrib> Itaku: apache? lighttpd?
<danand_> Itaku - did you solve your password problem?
<Eulex> hello, I get an error suggesting that mount is trying to use the ntfs-3g driver to mount the ntfs partition I'm trying to mount (fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied) -- can I make it use the old plain read-only kernel ntfs driver? I haven't told it to use ntfs-3g, I've set ntfs as fs type.
<prince_jammys> apache?
<Itaku> yes...
<thehumanerror> it would be much better if the apt-getter was told whether or not a reboot was necessary, à la... whatever it's called in GNOME that prompts for a restart
<thehumanerror> I'll propose that
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  3d effects could not be enabled
<thehumanerror> amenado: I am aware of that, thanks :)
<kris_ph> anybody here has basic knowledge on javascript? I want to show something on my php server powered by ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, double check restricted drivers
<prince_jammys> wrong channel, sir
<Itaku> whats a good program to host domains on ubuntu or any linux system???????
<jrib> kris_ph: ask in ##javascript
<macnus> Hi can any one help me? I want to synchronize mac os 10.4 and ubuntu 7.10. Is that possible. I would love if it could be automatic.
<prince_jammys> !lamp | Itaku
<ubotu> Itaku: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> Itaku: we've answered your question
<audiosensecd> Jack_Sparrow:  Got on check enabled
<prince_jammys> Itaku: that's to install a web server
<prince_jammys> Itaku: it's possible to host several domains
<Jack_Sparrow> audiosensecd, I would suggest you /join #Compiz and have them take a look....
<audiosensecd> k k
<und3va> could i disturb somebody with some questions about ubuntu setup?
<thehumanerror> go for it
<Itaku> so can it host domain names like godaddy.com does?
<prince_jammys> please disturb us
<le_renouveau> dsl_ :  I have my virtual machine sitting on a NTFS disk with the ntfs 3g(?) and I can't start the virtual machine
<prince_jammys> Itaku: yes
<thehumanerror> in aptitude, how do you bring up the history of your changes to the package system?
<und3va> i've just installed ubuntu server on my pc to use it as a router
<ompaul> !expert | und3va
<ubotu> und3va: one persons expectation of expert is different to that of another, why not ask the question with lots of useful information on one line and see what happens
<xanax`> hello
<Itaku> sudo apt-get install lamp?
<und3va> and from my windows pc i can't seem to ping it
<jrib> Itaku: no, you need to read the link ubotu gave you
<prince_jammys> Itaku: no, it's more involved than that. it's not a quick apt-get install. check the link above
<ompaul> und3va, when you type "ifconfig | grep inet" what is the first four digit number you get back?
<joshritger> How do I get ubuntu 7.10 to remember my wifi password?
<dsl_> le_renouveau: should work : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-mount-ntfs-vmware-virtual-disk-image-vmdk-readwrite.html
<Prefix> joshritger, keyring manager
<amenado> joshritger-> you put the correct entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<qense> editing files can be too hard for beginners
<und3va> i get my internet ip address
<le_renouveau> dsl_: I'll try that thanks
<prince_jammys> und3va: put your question all in one line, or it gets lost
<gizemli> slm
<cwillu> joshritger, you upgrade to 8.04 in april :p  (better support coming)
<prince_jammys> !tr | gizemli
<ubotu> gizemli: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<und3va> ok i'll start from the beginning
<prince_jammys> und3va: all on one message
<thehumanerror> joshritger: did Ubuntu ask you to make a keyring?
<joshritger> I opened the keyring manager and it asked me if i wanted to save it, but after rebooting it keeps asking me for my wifi passkey
<ompaul> und3va, and it is public space or private space, is it 192 or or 169 or something else
<Prefix> is the entry in your keyring manager?
<joshritger> Yes, there is an entry for: passphrase for wireless network "name"
<joshritger> If I show the key it is a bunch of numbers and letters
<und3va> i've installed ubuntu server, then i'set up my ip address for my internet connection and then for my secondary lan card like this : 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0, then i connected my windows machine to the secondary lan card
<Prefix> then it should work :<
<joshritger> what should the application be that it is working with?
<joshritger> under the application tab?
<joshritger> mine says nm-applet
<myth-newb> My lcd device will display lcdproc server and the time but how do i get it to do anything else?
<patogen> "Dumb question" but I create a simple script in nano to be run daily in cron
<patogen> can I put comments with #
<patogen> in it?
<cwillu> patogen, probably, but it depends on the language;  presumably bash or sh?
<patogen> cwillu: bash
<cwillu> patogen, ya, # will work for comments
<prince_jammys> then yes
<patogen> ok
<patogen> thank you :)
<patogen> cron was waaaay easier than I thought :)
<neztiti> guys any one use mythtv ???
<cwillu> neztiti, yep
<XceII> Folks: After following this forum (and directions) I now have a very nice looking desktop: That being said, I think it's time we thank the folks @ canonical with a donation from the heart of us folks who reveived this system for free. Thank you for donating to the (best) system on the plenet.
<neztiti> cwillu:  please help me
<neztiti> cwillu: no upnp backends found
<cwillu> neztiti, how did you install it?
<neztiti> cwillu:  from synaptic
<cwillu> neztiti, which package?
<neztiti> 21
<neztiti> cwillu: 21
<cwillu> 42?
<cwillu> not which version, which package
<neztiti> cwillu:  sudo apt-get install libmyth-0.21-0 libmyth-dev libmyth-perl libmyth-python mythtv-backend-master mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-database mythtv-doc mythtv-frontend  mythtv-transcode-utils mythtv ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<cwillu> neztiti, uninstall all that (just change install to remove;  the files' will still be cached for later)
<cwillu> neztiti, now while that's running, is it a dedicated box, or is still going to be a desktop in some way?
<neztiti> cwillu:  how ?????
<cwillu> neztiti, rerun the line, but change 'install' to 'remove'
<neztiti> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> neztiti, we're going to do this the easy way, but first we're going to clean up the mess :p
<neztiti> cwillu: thank u m8 4 ur help
<neztiti> cw done
<cwillu> neztiti, okay, now, is this computer going to be only for a tv?
<neztiti> cwillu: lets go 2 privite room pls
<blind> Nautilus seems to have some problems copying files to my PSP.. is this normal?
<neztiti> cwillu: yes
<monzie> hi all
<cwillu> neztiti, /msg me
<monzie> my laptop over heats on Ubuntu 7.10
<legend2440> i enabled network monitor plugin in xchat. What is it supposed to be doing?
<monzie> can someone help please?
<blind> monzie, is it only Ubuntu that overheats it? Have you tried cleaning out your fans?
<le_renouveau> I just created a new ext3 partition with GParted but I can't do anything to it. (New Folder, Copy Files, etc.)
<monzie> blind: yes only ubuntu. It stays cooler on Opensolaris. Completely cool on windows ( i triple-boot)
<cwillu> monzie, define overheat
<monzie> cwillu: it gets and stays at the 48-50C mark.. Fans only start after 55C or so
<rrplay> la_renovuveau: check to see /etc/fstab
<marx2k> What's the grep to show lines with ".nfo" but not lines with ".nfo" with "Re:" in them?
<marx2k> (.nfo should be at the end, Re: should be at the beginning of the line)
<gvsa123> how come my login screen is smaller now?
<joshritger> I need some help with ntfs-config. Everytime I restart a drive with a different name takes the mount spot of the drive that I want to mount.
<jrib> marx2k: -v tells grep to discard things so you would do: grep .nfo | grep -v Re:
<marx2k> err, whats the regex, not the grep :)
<cwillu> monzie, fans start running earlier on win/bsd, or not at all?
<monzie> cwillu: they work just fine on windows
<jrib> marx2k: does not exist
<RoAkSoAx> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<marx2k> jrib: that must exist. that's what regex is all about :) I just dont know regex well :)
<cwillu> monzie, but do they run, or does it stay at that temperature without the fans running?
<jrib> marx2k: you would do it the way I said with grep
<woden> what is the default theme for gnome?
<rnue035> http://tinyurl.com/ypgq7c
<kane77> how can I use tor with irc in ubuntu?
<le_renouveau> renouv
<Odd-rationale> kane77: Pidgin?
<le_renouveau> mt
<marx2k> jrib: nah, KLibido has a filter function to list only articles to my specifications, and it uses regex as the filter
<monzie> cwillu: fans do not run normally. Only when the laptop gets really hot. They stop when the temp gets down to 50C, which is uncomfortable
<brobostigon> kane77: if you try to connect to freenode with tor, it will refuse connection
<kane77> brobostigon, oh.. didn't know that...
<brobostigon> kane77: freenode will not let you connect to freenode through tor
<cwillu> monzie, so generally on the windows side (just for example), it doesn't need to keep the constantly fans running to stay at a reasonable temperature?
<prince_jammys> marx2k: ending in .nfo ?
<drewby> Hallo, I'm try to write script that will ssh into a server and do a subversion update so that I can easily preview my code online.  How would I pass a password to ssh if I were writing a script?
<Eulex> monzie, what brand is this laptop?
<marx2k> prince_jammys yep
<kane77> brobostigon, nevermind.. I'm sometimes paranoid for no reason... :)
<marx2k> so some lines are like "blah blah blah.nfo" while others are "Re: blah blah blah.nfo"
<monzie> Eulex: Acer Aspire 2920
<marx2k> I only want to see the first kind of lines, not the latter
<woden> When I start Ubuntu I get a black screen, but if start in "recovery" mode and then choose to do a "normal" boot, I can get to the GDM login screen.
<brobostigon> kane77: it works for most other things, but that was one thing i found that it never works,
<joshritger> I just installed gutsy after building a new pc, I had previously used fiesty. I am having some issues with ntfs-config, how do I reset fstab to its defaults?
<monzie> Eulex, cwillu:
<monzie> manish@freedom:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZS0$ cat temperature
<monzie> temperature:             43 C
<le_renouveau> rrplay: Hi, what should I see in fstab?
<monzie> this is hot, and fans are not on right now
<amikrop> Battle for Wesnoth problem solved. The wesnoth-music package is required, although it is not a package requirement. Proposed fix: make wesnoth-music a package requirement for the wesnoth package (like wesnoth-data).
<rrplay> renouv: check to see the neew partition is there and mountable
<cwillu> monzie, is there anything running (run top from a terminal) that's pegging the cpu?
<drewby> I have wesnoth working and I do not have the music package.
<monzie> cwillu: nope
<le_renouveau> rrplay: I'm completely new to linux, I have no clue how to do that
<polter> anyone else having issues booting up using the RT-kernel?
<rrplay> renouv:look at newbiw guides in forums before you play arounf with etc/fstab
<kfbishop> drewby: Look at ssh-keygen locally, and put results into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote system
<le_renouveau> rrplay: thanks, will do
<XceII> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ks3> marx2k: ^[^R][^e][^:].*\.nfo will kinda work
<rrplay> renouv: take your time and good luck
<elphias> can anyone help me configure irssi? i have no clue how to adjust the config file to connect to the servers i want them too
<drewby> thanks kfbishop
 * N3bunel saluta
<bloody`> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<polter> also #irssi may provide better help
<bloody`> brb
<XceII> Irssi is tex based
<myth-newb> can someone help me my lcd just displays the time nothing coming from myth or anywhere else
<elphias> thank you for your help
<elphias> ^_^
<IdleOne> elphias, irrsi.org has agreat FAQ
<woden> Where is the theme chooser in Ubunut?
<elphias> thanks becasue i have one heck of a time with these howtoos XD so much work to connect to only a few channels and servers
<Sinnerman> woden, system, preferences, appearance.
<elphias> i found the irssi config script that you get when you instal it via apt-get
<elphias> but other than that i have no idea how to adjust it to auto log and provide passwords
<blind> you can customize the script from within irssi
<Sinnerman> woden alternately, you can right click on the desktop, choose change background, and instead, choose the 'themes' tab.
<archman> how can i view my wireless connection status in terminal? (duration, sent/receiver etc)
<blind> elphias: autolog is easy. check /help
<blind> elphias: passwords, if it's not available, there'll be a script for it. There's a bunch of scripts at irssi.org
<woden> Sinnerman: Where can I choose the icon set?
<mEck0> hi! I wonder if Quake Wars - Enemy Territory and Unreal Tournament III works in linux now?
<Prefix> not yet
<mEck0> Prefix, none of them?
<elphias> right but lets say i want irssi to join x channel on quakenet and x channels on freenode and do passwords and correct nick assignment
<XceII>  irrsi.org
<Sinnerman> woden once you're on the theme tab, choose customize. there's another tab in the dialog that comes up for icons.
<rrplay> le_renouveau: for example fstab guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<mi_> mi
<XceII> u
<bazhang> archman: you got wireless going?
<Glock7> anyone know where i can download linux-header-generic
<archman> bazhang: yes, now.
<brobostigon> Glock7: synaptic
<bazhang> archman: nice! how did you do it?
<archman> bazhang: running from terminal
<shishirmk> guys can you name a good clean and clear php ide in ubuntu
<bazhang> archman well done ;]
<woden> Where can I set the horizontal and vertical sync for my monitor?
<shishirmk> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<archman> bazhang; dhclient; up; iwconfig essid; key (s:ASCII); managed mode; sudo dhclient   --up and running
<Glock7> brobostingon., i don't have internet connection with my linux computer
<Kleggen> shishirmk: geany works fine...
<longtimeuser> i see the problem is Pici or any1 who can speak to me just speak
<shishirmk> geany is only a text editor how do i do the testing?
<brobostigon> !aptoncd | Glock7
<ubotu> Glock7: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<woden> Where can I set the horizontal and vertical sync for my monitor?
<archman> bazhang: hot to disconnect? is there another way instead of ifconfig ethX down?
<Kleggen> shishirmk: You will need a installation of php or a server with php.
<woden> Where can I set the horizontal and vertical sync for my monitor?  I don't see anything in my xorg.conf file.
<XceII> Have a super day folks.
<archman> bazhang: also, how to see status of connection?
<shishirmk> Kleggen: i have a server with php but dont want the pain of going there and pasting it there running it from there and stuff
<bazhang> archman hang on a sec
<archman> ok
<evilofisho> Hi, I recently installed the Nvidia driver and it -COMPLETELY- messed up my display, when I set the monitor and the graphics card to the ones I use the screen just turns black and remains like that. D:
<rrplay> woden: do you know the sync rates for you moniitor?
<longtimeuser> bazhang,
<longtimeuser> kernel = linux is a problem . you say windows is a  problem i can say windows can understand post processing duration between clicks and rejects over reaction to the system while ubuntu doesnt and just lags with a conflict in some occasions of what im talking about .
<woden> rrplay: Yes I know what they are exactly.
<Kleggen> shishirmk: There is no program allowing you to test php applications without a server.
<shishirmk> Kleggen: what about bluefish?
<rrplay> woden: what vid adapter do you have
<aspire> hello
<jaeming_> best way to install nvidia is download the binary from their website and run it, without X being on I might add
<woden> rrplay:  But I don't see any existing sync lines in the Section "Monitor" part of my xorg.conf and I am unsure of the proper formatting.
<woden> rrplay:  GeForce 8800GTX.
<aspire> can any one tell me which packages I need to get to run a python script?
<Kleggen> shishirmk: Guess it work.
<rrplay> woden what vid adapter do you have
<shishirmk> ok fine i will give it a try
<woden> rrplay:  GeForce 8800GTX.
<erUSUL> aspire: python is already installed
<evilofisho> jaeming_, How do you "Close down" X? I've tried it before, it just starts up again.
<brobostigon> aspire: all you need is the main python package
<rrplay> woden: do you geet an nvidia logo at boot ?
<jaeming_> yeah, try alt ctrl f3 or f2
<jaeming_> then have to close it
<aspire> brobostigon: I belive that this is what I need
<aspire> wxPython
<rrplay> woden: nvidia-settings in the terminal
<woden> rrplay:  I installed the proprietary nvidia driver.
<bloody`> hey guys, my ubuntu on my laptop freezes on me, for no obvious reason, running different apps. it requires me to hold my power button and hardreboot. it is not the ram, ive run memtest for 24 hours
<bullgard4> What is the funktion of the process kondemand/0?
<maz_> hello ... can anyobe help me with keyring please :)
<evilofisho> jaeming_, did that.. it just forces me to the login screen.
<jaeming_> then login
<brobostigon> aspire: look in synaptic
<bloody`> maz_, what do you need?
<izinucs> evilofisho: ctrl+alt+f2 then log in and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     that stops the x server
<Kleggen> evilofisho: You could stop the X server process...
<rrplay> woden: nvidia-settings in the terminal
<aspire> yes the problem is that it returns a whole lot of results?
<jaeming_> telinit 3
<woden> rrplay:  That program is not installed.
<aspire> is there any package that I can get that would resolve my problem in particular?
<maz_> he bloody, how can I get Keyring to automaticly connect my wireless without asking for the password :)
<rrplay> woden do you geet the nvidia logo at boot ??
<evilofisho> Izinucs, Kleggen, Jaeming_, Okay.. Thanks.
<jaeming_> oh my!, I'm out of alchohol and it's already 4:21 am, where to get more? :(
<aspire> brobostigon: I need two things, one is phyton and the other is WXphyton
<ompaul> !offtopic | jaeming_
<ubotu> jaeming_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> archman you want this in gui or cli? as far as checking the dl/ul speed of your connection; I know conky for the gui (superkaramba for kde)--let me check further for cli
<woden> rrplay:  No I don't but that could be another problem I am having.  I can't boot Ubuntu normally.  It just goes to a black screen forever.  I have to choose "recovery" mode and then choose "normal boot" in order to get to the GDM login screen.
<archman> cli
<bloody`> maz_, the application you want to use is 'nm-applet'
<bloody`> maz_, set the keyring up for that
<archman> bazhang: i'm using gnome
<jaeming_> warned. okay. I did try to help with the nvidia at least
<fraser> hi guys, for some reason network-admin does not seem to be able to recognise my wireless card. i am on a toshiba with an atheros wireless card with an AMD64
<rrplay> woden : that's because you do not have them installed properly
<bazhang> archman thus my suggestion of conky for gui
<archman> bazhang: but i would like to see status in terminal; also, how to disconnect?
<archman> just ifconfig ethX down?
<woden> rrplay:  Have what installed proplery?  My nvidia driver?  I was having the same problem even before I installed the proprietary driver.
<Kleggen> fraser: It may be lack of driver. Also Asus Eee comes with atheros wireless card, and there is made a eeeXubuntu to ship the correct driver.
<Glock7> could i install linux-headers-generic from a ubuntu cd
<phoenix5002> can someone please help me get suspend working on my laptop?  I am desperate I've been trying to get it working since the day I installed Ubuntu.
<rrplay> woden: here you go see posst here from cappy http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-481650.html get the lates from nvidia 1st and follow
<rrplay> woden: make a text file of dcappy post so you can read it in a terminal and go from there
<wallax> g
<fraser> Kleggen, thanks for the hint but i know a guy who has the exact same driver and runs ubuntu and wireless worked out of the box, no installation it worked from the live cCD
<woden> rrplay:  But I'm not using the drivers from nvidia.com.  I am using the ubuntu nvidia drivers...
<rrplay> woden: this will give a full nvidia accel for your card
<crampan> hi
<woden> rrplay:  It's working right now though.  I have wobbly windows and everything.  3D desktop effects..
<crampan> i need some help installing real player on gutsy
<rrplay> woden: if you use ubuntu  get the nvidia-glx package see if you got it installed
<crampan> i downloaded realplayer10 gold but when i try to install it i get an error
<bazhang> archman dstat sudo apt-get install dstat
<woden> rrplay:  Yes, nvidia-glx-new is installed
<crampan> ./realplay-10.0.9.809-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586(2).bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<izinucs> woden: if its working .. it's working.. if your happy with no problems don't fix what's not broken...
<Kleggen> fraser: Have a lock at http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu
<crampan> can anyoe help please
<crampan> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kleggen> lock/look
<rrplay> woden: that post i gave you save it in case
<woden> izinucs:  But there is another problem.  When I boot Ubuntu in normal mode, my screen stays black forever.  I have to boot in "recovery" mode and then choose "normal boot" to get to the desktop.
<rrplay> woden: wanna OC that card   nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=1
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, HAve you posted your xorg in the pastebin?
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  Nope but I can.  It's just the default xorg.
<woden> where is the pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, I gotta go, but people will want to see it..
<prince_jammys> woden: is the problem that ubuntu takes forever to boot (with black screen)?
<archman> bazhang: GREAT maaan !!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<woden> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58883/
<archman> bazhang: how to disconnect?
<prince_jammys> woden: do you see the splash screen when you start up?
<bradley> can any one help me get compiz fusion set up?
<bazhang> archman been a while for me but I though it was sudo interfacename(wlan0,etc)ifdown; others feel free to correct me
<woden> prince_jammys:  Well technically I haven't waited forever.  But I did wait a full 5 minutes and nothing happened.  It just sits there with a black screen with no hard drive activity.
<woden> prince_jammys: Nope, no splash screen at all.
<prince_jammys> woden: is this a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, What version of ubuntu are you using
<bazhang> bradley: you got the card to support it and the correct 3D drivers?
<bradley> bazhang: yes
<woden> prince_jammys: No it's a desktop.  GeForce 8800 GTX video card.
<bradley> bazhang: the effects work, i just need help making it look like those videos
<archman> bazhang: yeah, but it's, like, turning the card off...
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  8.04 Alpha 6.  But I had the same problem with 7.10.
<bazhang> bradley and you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<bradley> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> archman oh you just want to break that particular connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, You still need to be in +1 if you are using hardy
<archman> bazhang: yes
<woden> Ok.  But it's a common problem with 7.10 also...
<prince_jammys> woden: this *may* be relevant (maybe not) http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, If you are running Hardy...  you questions need to be asked in hardy
<bradley> bazhang: yes, but i cannot get it to do anything
<archman> bazhang: how to do that?
<bazhang> bradley you can type alt f2 compiz --replace to get it going; if you want the 3D cube or whatnot you can check the plugins and their keybindings to get that going
<katcita> hi
<katcita> everytime I restart my computer or my network, my extra dns are removed, anyway I can get them to survive a restart?
<izinucs> bradley: you have to install compiz config settings manager from synaptic.
<bazhang> archman you want to auto switch wireless connections midstream via the cli? something like that? not sure that I have ever done that not sure let me check
<archman> bazhang: i just want to end connection, to disconnect from particular wireless network.
<donato> hello
 * delcoyote hi
<archman> via terminal
<Netch7> hi
<donato> ciao
<katcita> any idea about my dns?
<xxx> has flash been fixed?'
<cwillu> xxx, afaik
<bazhang> archman hang on a sec
<pie-face> in repo's?
<cwillu> pie-face, ^^^
<cwillu> try it
<archman> ok bazhang
<pie-face> k
<soto> Anyone familiar with httrack? How do I only mirror subdirectories? -D doesn't seem to do it...
<phoenix5002> I'm having a problem with some games not working with Ubuntu Hot-Keys.  and the games ARE native linux NOT using wine.  Even if I run it in a window it still won't let me do Alt+F4, Alt+TAB, Ctrl+Alt+Del, nothing....
<amenado> archman just iwconfig wlan0 essid ""
<archman> amenado: ???
<archman> i want to disconnect from essid
<amenado> archman response to your question
<myth-newb> Is anyone familiar with LCDproc? I am having troubles displaying anything other than "LCDproc server"
<amenado> archman that effectively connects you to "" which dont exist
<archman> so i just iwconfig eth1 essid "<>" ?
<archman> ahaaaa
<instabin> Warsow need updated its an older version
<amenado> archman-> try that
<archman> fake disconnection
<archman> hehe
<archman> thanks
<bazhang> archman I just usually put my laptop to sleep that does it for me ;]
<woden> What is the syntax to add vertical and horizontal sync lines to the "Monitor" section of my xorg.conf?
<archman> but is there a real command for disconnect?
<archman> haha
<archman> lol guys
<archman> hehe
<amenado> archman ifdown eth1
<izinucs> instabin: you can download a unified version directly from their website. unpack and run the executable without installing anything.
<archman> all good, thanks for the support !
<bazhang> archman bring down the nic
<ompaul> !enter | archman  (  ;-)  )
<ubotu> archman  (  ;-)  ): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brobostigon> archman: just, sudo ifdown wlan* stop
<derreck> I have to sync a file on 2 servers. In this file, one line must not be synchronized. How can I do ?
<archman> amenado: yeah i know that one, not looking for it
<instabin> izinucs ty
<archman> brobostigon: ok, tnx
<rrplay> woden: same que as before nvidia-settings  in terminal
<crampan> hello trying to install something but its complaining about not finding libstdc++.so.5
<crampan> does anyone know how i can get it on my system #/
<Ward1983> i want to multiboot between vista on a fakeraid raid0 partition and ubuntu 7.10 on another disk, but after install i got a grub error 17, offcourse it cant mount my fakeraid array... any solutions?
<ompaul> crampan, what are you trying to install, and how?
<madsporkmurderer> I am having a few minor problems with my keyboard layout- it's set to uk and seems to be correct (quote and @ are the uk way round etc) except 2 minor things: the windoes key doesnt work and SHIFT+3 gives a 3 not a pound sign
<izinucs> Ward1983: you need to reinstall grub.. it was put on the wrong drive.  I'm on a win box now so I can't referance my notes..
<woden> rrplay:  I don't see any place to edit the sync
<bloody`> hey guys, my ubuntu on my laptop freezes on me, for no obvious reason, running different apps. it requires me to hold my power button and hardreboot. it is not the ram, ive run memtest for 24 hours
<Ward1983> izinucs, but i setup the correct drive
<rrplay> woden" and you typed nvidia-settings in the terminal ?
<joshritger> how do i change the background color of my splash screen, I know how to change the splash screen, but the background behind it is still tan and i want it blue
<Sinnerman> bloody` acpi issues? i don't know, i've not had that problem recently, but that might be worth looking into.
<ompaul> madsporkmurderer, check in menu: system preferences keyboard - as for the win key - no matter you can search for dead keys later
<ompaul> 3
<woden> rrplay:  Yep.  I don't see any place to edit the horiz vert syncs
<izinucs> Ward1983: when you have multiple drives it sometimes happens that grub gets put in the wrong place..
<bloody`> !acpi | bloody`
<izinucs> Ward1983: grub install is automatic.. you didn't do it..
<Ward1983> izinucs, correct
<bloody`> erm
<Prefix> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rrplay> woden: you got and gui for nvidia-settings it there
<izinucs> !grub | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ward1983> izinucs, i qssumed it would be installed on the correct partition, the one i selected, apperantly the installer sucks :s
<ompaul> madsporkmurderer, btw win + 3  and win +1 are interesting
<Ward1983> izinucs, thats the other way around
<Ward1983> izinucs, i installed ubuntu after windows
<bloody`> sinnerman, i dont use it . i keep it plugged in and running
<rrplay> woden:Xserver display configuration
<madsporkmurderer> ompaul: I cant find any useful settings to change in there- its already set to uk
<ompaul> madsporkmurderer, test with another keyboard
<izinucs> Ward1983: no.. you installed the system correctly. Grub needs to be in the mbr.. with multiple drives... if they are tagged as bootable the system chooses (I think) based on actual interface number ie ide channel 0 or 1, sata 0,1,2,3  and not by how the bios is configured
<woden> rrplay:  I'm there.  Says nothing about vert/horiz syncs
<Sinnerman> bloody` like i said, i ain't too sure, but google kernel options, and acpi/noacpi or whatnot. i sort of came across that googling a somewhat slightly different issue. might be worth investigating.
<joshritger> how do I change the background color behind the splash screen?
<rrplay> woden:: here you go   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<|Zippo|> i can't delete a directory...
<|Zippo|> ?---------  ? ?        ?             ?                ? Templates
<madsporkmurderer> ompaul: nope- exactly the same
<|Zippo|> what should I do?
<woden> rrplay:  I just did it manually.
<differentreality> hi... if i have installed ubuntu on a language, let's say greek.... that means that applications menu for example is in greek... can i change th language without formating ?
<rrplay> woden pick you res
<prince_jammys> madsporkmurderer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550680
<izinucs> Zippo is it in your home directory? or below it in files?
<|Zippo|> my home
<ompaul> madsporkmurderer, well those in #ubuntu-uk  may know more
<Ward1983> izinucs, oops, my mbr is on the raid0 array :s
<legend2440> joshritger,  using gnome right?
<joshritger> yes
<joshritger> I know how to change the splash screen, but not the background color
<izinucs> |Zippo|: then rmdir -rf /home/<username>/<directory>
<chuck> can someone please fix the bcm43xx-fwcutter package...
<Odd-rationale> joshritger: Is that the background color after gdm and before the desktop?
<rrplay> woden did what manually  ???         run nvidia-settings
<chuck> it's trying to download a nonexistant file during configuration, so it's hard to install
<joshritger> yes, it is still tan
<|Zippo|> vinicius@mediacenter:~$ rmdir Templates
<|Zippo|> rmdir: Templates: Device or resource busy
<joshritger> everything else is themed
<woden> rrplay:  I just edited my xorg.conf and added the horizsync and vertrefresh lines to the "Monitor" Section
<legend2440> joshritger,  ok on top panel system>administration>login window>local
<Odd-rationale> joshritger: Try this: do "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default"
<amenado> |Zippo|-> how did get that anyways?  did your mount command failed? or wrong options?
<|Zippo|> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, use gksudo gedit please
<Odd-rationale> joshritger: Near the end of that file you will find a hex code color. change that to whatever you want.
<rrplay> woden can you run nviidia-xconfig -A    and then read the options
<|Zippo|> I really don't know how it became unreadble
<Prefix> whats the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: OK. Is that to be standard now?
<|Zippo|> ?---------  ? ?        ?             ?                ? Templates
<bloody`> prefix, gksudo is graphical
<joshritger> legend2440 I have tried that so i will have to try odd-rationale's tip
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, gksudo has always been the std for gui aps
<|Zippo|> it has no permission, no user, no group, no size...
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<amenado> |Zippo|-> you noticed that 1st time or all the time now after several reboots?
<madsporkmurderer> Prince_jammy's link fixed the £ issue, thanks
<woden> rrplay:  what does nvidia-xconfig -A do?
<madsporkmurderer> any ideas on the win key?
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: What about gksu ?
<|Zippo|> amenado: 1st time
<|Zippo|> i'll reboot computer to check
<rrplay> woden: just type it and read please
<amenado> |Zippo|-> try to reboot once more..
<|Zippo|> i'll do that
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: When I first started out, everyone told me to use sudo, so I kind of got used to it lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, I never have needed to use gksu
<woden> rrplay:  That's a lot of reading...like pages and pages and pages...
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: Is gksu graphical su and gksudo graphical sudo ? what is the real diff ?
<rrplay> woden: those are the option from nvidia   and your card if needed
<joshritger> Odd-rationale: Thanks, I think that will work.
<Odd-rationale> joshritger: np
<izinucs> Jack_Sparrow: what's the difference between gksu and gksudo.. or  is there a difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> Odd-rationale, Im a bit busy, someone will be able to wxplain the diff
<Odd-rationale> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<rrplay> woden: they will be necceassry from time to time if you want to optimize that 8800 carg
<woden> rrplay:  Ok thanks.
<rrplay> woden: esp with compizz magor hint in there
<Glock7> anyone know how to add the ubuntu disc to synaptic?
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: try:  ls -l /usr/bin/gksudo
<moimiolos> #ubuntu-pt
<bazhang> Glock7: did you initially install with a cd?
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: So same ?
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: gksudo links to gksu ?
<Glock7> no..
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: yes. they were slightly different (the details I'm not too sure of) but not any more
<Glock7> im using a xandros distro of linux and i need linux-headers-generic
<bazhang> Glock7: then why would you want it as an install resource
<Glock7> i was trying to pull it from a ubuntu disc
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: OK. I got it.
<Glock7> i have no internet connection on the xandros machine
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: and now, gksu-properties
<|Zippo|> amenado: it's ok now
<|Zippo|> amenado: thanks
<bazhang> Glock7: #xandros? then you should head to their channel
<Notamisfit> just find the package in /pool and use dpkg -i
<fmoo> Hey, is there a gtk tool to edit my path ?
<amenado> |Zippo|-> okay you're welcome
<Glock7> baxhang - someone suggested here because of the package i was trying to download
<nickrud> fmoo: yes, gedit ;)
<Abdulz> where can i get free dictionary database file for my bot to use?
<bazhang> Glock7: this is for support of #ubuntu
<Glock7> i understand - linux-headers-generic is a ubuntu package
<Notamisfit> Glock7: The package should be in /pool/l or something like that. Just use dpkg -i to install it
<fmoo> nickrud: so you're saying edit .bashrc?  will binaries the added path be available to "Run Application"?
<bazhang> Glock7: just go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it there
<nickrud> Glock7: you can find the various -generic packages on packages.ubuntu.com
<Glock7> thanks guys
<prince_jammys> fmoo: yes
<nickrud> fmoo: no. You can set that path in ~/.gnomerc for individual users (create it) or add them to the one in /etc/evironment for all
<prince_jammys> oh
<DASPRiD> which is the best way to crypt a root device >>after<< an installation (using dm-crypt)? i wouldn't like to reinstall the system
<fmoo> nickrud: thanks a bunch
<Odd-rationale> DASPRiD: Did you create a separate /boot partition ?
<DASPRiD> Odd-rationale, sure
<Odd-rationale> DASPRiD: Actually, there is no way to do it without destroying all the data on the partition.
<DASPRiD> Odd-rationale, some trick with backuping the root partition, crypting the partition and then copying the root back?
<DASPRiD> with a live-cd or so?
<killown> high-freq, how I do to install oss4?
<Odd-rationale> DASPRiD: I'd rather reinstall than do that. But might be possible.
<killown> ops hi*
<nickrud> DASPRiD: it'd probably be faster to clone your os then reinstall
<nickrud> !clone | DASPRiD
<ubotu> DASPRiD: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<killown> !oss4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lotia> any shell gurus on?
<DASPRiD> nickrud, this still requires me to do all configs again
<bazhang> lotia #bash shell?
<lotia> if so, how do i change this command find ./tool \( -name uploads -o -name config \) -prune -o -print0 | xargs  -0 -n1 -i cp -r {} stuff/ so that it preserves directory hierarchy
<DASPRiD> there's no way to clone the root paritiion and copy it back?
<nickrud> DASPRiD: personal? or system?
<v3ctor> lotia: all gurus are on holiday...try just asking a question
<DASPRiD> nickrud, system, it's a server
<bazhang> haha
<lotia> v3ctor: nice :)
<nickrud> DASPRiD: there is, but I'm not clueful on it myself
<prince_jammys> lotia: #bash
<lotia> prince_jammys: k
<woden> How do I move the trash bin off the panel and onto the desktop where it's supposed to be?
<prince_jammys> lotia: if noone is around, type !find
<DASPRiD> nickrud, well i will have to ask google then :)
<nickrud> !google | (courtesy of bazhang :)
<ubotu> (courtesy of bazhang :): google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=|+(courtesy+of+bazhang+:)
<bazhang> nickrud haha
<axz> Guys how to burn a img file to the dvd?
<izinucs> axz: use k3b
<axz> i 'm on Gnome
<bruenig> axz: use cdrecord
<bruenig> or wodim
<prince_jammys> how come joey always repeats the google link?
<Notamisfit> growisofs
<bruenig> growisofs is a front end for those
<nickrud> prince_jammys: he's don that before?
<Notamisfit> ahh
<izinucs> axz: doesn't matter still works
<prince_jammys> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=
<woden> I need help adding vertical and horizontal refresh for my xorg.conf.  Can anyone help please?
<nickrud> whatver google
<stefan_> woden: try the xorg reconfigure and let it estimate? usually works just fine :)
<nickrud> !google joeytwiddle is a bot
<joeytwiddle> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=joeytwiddle+is+a+bot
<DASPRiD> nickrud, this sould work, shouldnt it? cp -a `find / -maxdepth 1 \( \! -name proc -a \! -name sys -a \! -name dev \) -print`
<DASPRiD> when on a live-cd
<prince_jammys> ah
<woden> stefan_:  But I know the exact numbers.  I want to do it manually.
<rrplay> woden: s ee this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26273.html  re shakin post
<stefan_> woden: then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> edit -> save -> Ctrl + Backspace to restart X
<fmoo> my display isn't supported by Ubuntu, but I have a modeline that "just works"
<woden> stefan_:  How do I edit?  I don't know the syntax.
<nickrud> DASPRiD: I'll take your word for it, I'm a real low level find user
<stefan_> woden: the link rrplay gave you should explain it all :)
<rrplay> woden: that was for your trash bin
<fmoo> should I be giving it to the xorg people or ubuntu?
<woden> rrplay:  Got it thanks.
<stefan_> wode: though you can use any graphic editor yo edit the file if you want
<rrplay> woden: you can also kinda google that que
<woden> stefan_:  I'm comfortable with vi.  I just need to know the syntax to add the vertical/horizontal sync numbers to my "Monitor" section in the xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> fmoo, At this point I dont think it matters as the HArdy Xorg will be entirely different and your change is unlikely to be incoporated
<stefan_> woden: ah, your current xorg.conf doesn't have a monitor section with preset refreshrates at the moment?
<nickrud> fmoo: you should document it carefully (include /var/log/Xorg.0.log with and without and /etc/X11/xorg.conf) in a bug on bugs.ubuntu.com
<woden> stefan_:  That is correct.
<stefan_> woden: ok, hang on :)
<prince_jammys>    HorizSync       30-107
<prince_jammys>         VertRefresh     48-160
<woden> stefan_:  Thanks.
<prince_jammys> woden^
<ben__> hey i am new to ubuntu and linux in general, i need to learn how to locate my applications in the filesystem
<woden> prince_jammys:  Not quotes around the numbers?
<stefan_> woden: ah, jammy beat me to it ;)
<prince_jammys> woden that's what i have
<askand> Hi, I installed ubuntu with wubi and now I get this when trying to boot " SDB: assuming drive cache: write through" and some kind of commandline called inittram something...what can I do?
<woden> Do I put that in section "screen" or section "monitor" ?
<beowulf_> hallow
<Notamisfit> ben__: executables are in /bin or /usr/bin
<DASPRiD> nickrud, but yeah i'm going to do it your way
<prince_jammys> woden Monitor
<izinucs> ben__: did you install something that  you can't find now?
<ben__> thank you very much
<rrplay> woden: again on a deb based sys you may need to run ifi you havent  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nickrud> DASPRiD: just back up /etc and all your data in /var I'd guess
<DASPRiD> reinstalling the system with the dpkg clone method, but backuping /etc, /var and /home
<stefan_> woden: you may want to do as rrplay said and edit the refresh values after yourself if required
<ben__> well i have azurues installed and to use it i need to tell the torrent file to use azureus not transmission
<woden> prince_jammys;rrplay;stefan_:  Do I put that in section "Screen" or section "Monitor" ?
<prince_jammys> woden: in Monitor
<woden> ok thanks
<DASPRiD> nickrud, have to do it for my desktop system anyway, because i dont have splitted the boot/root partition here :)
<rrplay> prince   your a prince thakx
<prince_jammys> :)
<Abdulz> where can i get free dictionary database file ? max comprehensive
<stefan_> has anybody tried the latest ati drivers (manual compile) with the repository compiz fusion?
<Abdulz> where can i get free dictionary database file ? max comprehensive?
<nickrud> DASPRiD: I don't split out /boot anymore (I have had both 32bit and 64bit ubuntu on the same machine and having a separate shared boot won't work for that) , but I do keep a separate home
<ompaul> !repeat | Abdulz
<ubotu> Abdulz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DASPRiD> nickrud, when encrypting root you need seperated boot ;)
<debian> Hello
<nickrud> DASPRiD: ding! ding! the winna !
<debian> I want my DGX220 Philips usb speakers to work, how?
<prince_jammys> DASPRiD: careful with just copying using cp like that (unless you already know it works) -- i was reading online about problems when the dirs contain hard links
<BadSector> Has anyone has any success with running Ubuntu on a geforce 6100 card?  I have tried Evny (all 3 drivers) and the suggested one, all with no luck... anyone got any more help for this?
<DASPRiD> prince_jammys, i know that there are no hardlinks, that's fine
<woden> prince_jammys:  Does this look correct?
<woden>   Section "Monitor"
<woden>         Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<woden>         HorizSync       31.5-81.0
<woden>         VertRefresh     56-60
<FloodBot2> woden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Notamisfit> BadSector: not since edgy
<ompaul> !paste | woden (please don't do that again)
<ubotu> woden (please don't do that again): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, Numbers look a bit generic, are they for your specific monitor
<izinucs> BadSector: the 6000 series cards are very stable.. not sure why you're having an issue.. I used the restricted graphics manager to install the right driver. Never used envy.. I think it installs the latest and greatest which isn't always what you need.
<debian> Is it possibole to use usb speakers in ubuntu?
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  yes it's for my monitor http://www.necdisplay.com/Products/Product/?Product=437c10b5-a864-4f76-a011-5113f6157940
<hapo> http://www.jameslaver.com/php_vs_python.png
<prince_jammys> woden: did you look at the other link i posted some time ago?
<stefan_> BadSector: I take it you're tried the restricted drivers?
<woden> prince_jammys:  For the trash icon on the desktop?  Or was it something else?
<prince_jammys> woden: for the splash screen and black screen on startup
<ArmyMan007> hi all
<woden> prince_jammys:  I may have missed it.  But that is still a problem.
<ArmyMan007> I need some help with how to configure my Xubuntu network
<prince_jammys> woden http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<ArmyMan007> preffer privet chat
<woden> prince_jammys:  Thanks I will check it out right now
<tipino2> ciao
<tipino2> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nonix4> BadSector: Umm, google search shows signs of evil monopolistic behaviour - planned obsolesence of 6100 :/
<woden> prince_jammys:  I'm not using any of those resolutions.  I'm using 1680x1050.
<baal> hi
<woden> prince_jammys:  But I know I can take out the "quiet" and the "splash" from the end of the kernel line and that will fix the problem.
<Shaffox> How can you see which ip adresses are up in your lan?
<ArmyMan007> can anyone still help me out? please?
<hermes> hey, how can i resize and split a md raid 0 partition on 2 drives, the raid partition is running raiserfs
 * nonix4 hopes that isn't the case tho...
<hermes> gparted wont do it
<brobostigon> Shaffox: nmap
<BadSector> nonix4: so you think that i'm just screwed w/ this card?   I have tired the suggested Restiricted driver, no luck.. and the other 3 driver going by Envy have done teh same thing... so sad... guess no ubuntu on this machine :(
<nonix4> hermes: resize and split? well if you're not already using lvm, that thing will get tricky - easiest way is copying to another partition & recreating
<Shaffox> brobostigon, you need nmap just to check how many pc's are connected to your lan?
<ArmyMan007> i need help with configuring the network on Xubuntu (version 7.04) don't know how...
<kingDiamond> ce faci mah pe aci?
<Notamisfit> BadSector: what kind of error are you getting?
<kingDiamond> e careva din romania?
<hermes> nonix4, yea i thought so, btw can i run LVM and raid0 ?
<nonix4> BadSector: there could be a way to get them restricted drivers working too...
<Abdulz>  any good dictionary , comprehensive that can give me a database file in format of <word>space<defintion>     on each line?
<prince_jammys> woden here is a xorg.conf from somebody with your monitor : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694162&page=4
<BadSector> Notamisfit: the screen just freaks out after a few mins... all wavy, can't read a thing...
<brobostigon> Shaffox: nmap will not just check the ip on your lan but the details of all the machines on your lan, read the tutorial on nmap website for full details
<nonix4> hermes: sure, although lvm can do striping on its own w/out raid0 code if wanted...
<BadSector> nonix4: do ya have a link for help on it?
<hermes> nonix4, thats wanted :)
<woden> prince_jammys:  Thanks.  I see that in my menu.1st the kernel loads with "splash" and "quiet".  I know if I take off those 2 my system will boot fine.
<Shaffox> brobostigon, oké, thanks
<ArmyMan007> I could still use some help... please...
<nickrud> !ro | kingDiamond
<ubotu> kingDiamond: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Notamisfit> BadSector: that's kinda odd; if the card isn't supported, usually it'll just fail right off the bat
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: ifconfig configures your network connections :)
<ArmyMan007> stefan: I don't know how to use ifconfig
<ArmyMan007> stefan: n00b with Xubuntu
<BadSector> Notamisfit: i know... i have compiz running, and it looks very nice.. but after a few mins, it will go all like "squelched" on me...
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: It's a command line program, google knows all about that one.
<nickrud> ArmyMan007: a wired connection
<Notamisfit> BadSector: how does the card work with compiz turned off?
<nickrud> !google | stefan_
<ubotu> stefan_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<BadSector> Notamisfit: i will attempt that next i guess.. but I do really want the fluff :)
<ArmyMan007> stefan: will it help me to setup my wireless internet connection?
<nickrud> ArmyMan007: that was a question, and obviously not :)
<Notamisfit> BadSector: yeah I know, but compiz/aiglx do some weird shit with video cards sometimes
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: wireless is a different story
<knoppix> holA
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: you'll need iwconfig for that :)
<woden> prince_jammys:  what is the code for vga= if my resolution is 1680x1050?
<Notamisfit> does xubuntu not ship with network manager?
<ArmyMan007> stefan: well
<knoppix> hi
<Odd-rationale> Notamisfit: It does.
<ArmyMan007> stefan: I need to setup my wireless connection
<rausb0> Notamisfit: xubuntu 7.10 does
<BadSector> Notamisfit: so i should go thru the synaptic manager and uninstall the compiz stuff?
<Notamisfit> use that then, it works better
<ArmyMan007> stefan: I don't know how to do so
<zbigniew_> Dzień dobry
<prince_jammys> woden: i don't know. maybe you can try a lower res that's supported for the startup screen.  then X will take over with your other settings
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: well what is the problem exactly
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: is the wireless card detected?
<Notamisfit> BadSector: shouldnt be necessary System->Preferences->Appearance has a panel to turn it off
<choix-du-jour> Hi all, I had a problem upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon, how can repeat excluding the !st attempt?
<ArmyMan007> stefan: there is no specific problem. I need guideness on how "to do" it all
<choix-du-jour> *1st
<knoppix> alguna chica
<BadSector> Notamisfit: thx for the help, i will give that a shot
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: well in that case... look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<prince_jammys> !es | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Notamisfit> BadSector: k
<prince_jammys> and !ot
<ArmyMan007> stefan: hope this helps
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: good luck :)
<ArmyMan007> stefan: be back in a bit... l8er :-)
<stefan_> =)
<mortal1> does anyone know where you set midnight commander's "open with" functionality?
<stefan_> can anybody enlighten me on the latest ati driver's (non repository) compatibillity with the repos. compiz?
<rausb0> mortal1: ~/.mc/bindings
<mortal1> rausb0: I see tree, history and ini
<crackhead_25> what is going wrong if when i click, applications, no menu drop down pops up from the menu bar at the bottom of the screen?
<nickrud> stefan_: it works without xserver-xgl. If you use http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide it should integrate reasonably well
<prince_jammys> crackhead_25: you can't access the applications menu?
<isaacj87> hey everyone, does anyone know where I can find online radio stations to add to Banshee?
<rausb0> mortal1: cp /etc/mc/mc.ext ~/.mc/bindings
<rrplay> stefan: look here as well as compiz for new info http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-488385.html
<amenado> isaacj87-> dont know if banshee plays these  shoutcast.com
<stefan_> thanks guys
<isaacj87> amenado, I'll give it a shot :)
<stefan_> using the repos version now, looking to update the driver but was wondering about the system-break chance :P lol
<nickrud> stefan_: hm, it's saying that the 8.3 version won't work with gutsy, it needs a more recent X. That's new
<isaacj87> amenado, thanks! i think banshee can
<rrplay> setfan: hang on i ll check compiz
<amenado> isaacj87-> good to know that
<stefan_> I've got it working with xgl at the moment :)
<isaacj87> amenado, yeah, apparently banshee can handle any *.pls file
<isaacj87> amenado, well, we'll see ;)
<stefan_> rrplay: kk, will be here
<rrplay> sefan: what card ?
<stefan_> x700 mobillity
<rrplay> thnkx
<stefan_> in the mean time: if anybody can suggest an irc client less unorganized than xchat I'd be a happy camper XD
<Abdulz> for dictd what is the name of the database that contains the words and definitions ?
<fahadsadah> I typed "sudo rm -rf /". Is there any way to repair the damage? (I stopped it at around /dev)
<amenado> too late
<prince_jammys> oh boy
<bazhang> ruh roh
<amenado> the only way to repaits is install
<fahadsadah> Load's of settings were lost, but that's about it
<prince_jammys> reinstalling is faster than repairing that
<KwisatzHaderac1> stefan: I use pidgin for my IRC client
<fahadsadah> It still works
<fahadsadah> Mostly
<stefan_> thanks KwisatzH
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: what did you delete?
<rrplay> stefan: a lot of upgrade maybe look here ?? http://www.chr05210084.com/content/install-compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-using-ati-video-card
<fahadsadah> Well, the /bin and /boot seem to be well stocked
<fahadsadah> And they are first up
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: what settings were you talking about?
<ipe> fahadsadah: save your data then reinstall
<fahadsadah> I can't open a terminal
<macncheez3000> what is a good strandalone rss reader
<stefan_> rrplay: I actually have it working buddy :) Was just looking for the bleeding edge driver compatibillity with compiz
<fahadsadah> Opening an xchat lost my default network
<stefan_> rrplay: the second link you gave me told me everything I needed to know :)
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: backup and reinstall
<stefan_> rrplay: thanks a lot :)
<MenZa> I'm getting the "timestamp too far in future" error whenever I use sudo. How is it I fix this again?
<rrplay> stefan" sure
<rrplay> ok
<fahadsadah> When I've successfully backed everything up, can I finish the job?
<Eulex> hello, how is nvidia.ko installed on ubuntu? it doesn't appear to be in any installed package... but I've got it.
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: sure
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: for fun?
<credible> Eulex: it comes from linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<AdamNess> Anyone here using Monodevelop from Gutsy?
<nickrud> !clone | fahadsadah (this might help speed up the reinstall)
<ubotu> fahadsadah (this might help speed up the reinstall): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Eulex> credible, I'll check, but odd then that dpkg -S doesn't find it
<stefan_> MenZa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<MenZa> stefan_: thank you.
<credible> Eulex: that's because it's linked at boot by an init script
<woden> can I mount an ntfs drive and copy data from it back to my ubuntu partition?
<AdamNess> My Monodevelop dies every time I try to save a project with menus in it.
<prince_jammys> woden: yes
<stefan_> MenZa: last post on page one seems to have all you need :)
<fahadsadah> ubotu
<fahadsadah> I can't execute that command
<fahadsadah> Terminal won't open
<Eulex> credible, wow, why is that?
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: do you have another computer?
<nickrud> fahadsadah: try clt-alt-f2 , log in there
<fahadsadah> No good, the shell won't load
<Roshan> Hello all, can anyone tell me if there is any way I can increase my latency while playing online games like WoW? I seem to be having very high lag
<lonejack> hi, what is the best family of RAID controllers ubuntu compatible?
<fahadsadah> Bash is in /bin
<solardeity> (
<alberto> hola
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: do you have another computer?
<alberto> yes
<fahadsadah> Yes
<KwisatzH> Roshan: you mean decrease your latency right?
<Roshan> Yup
<stefan_> backup the data in home and reinstall? rm - rf = ouch
<Roshan> Sorry :)
<AdamNess> How do I update Mono to a cutting edge (1.2.6) version in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: does your other comp run linux?
<fahadsadah> When I tried it on another computer, it stopped
<woden> prince_jammys:  How do I do it?
<fahadsadah> prince_jammys, no
<one> sup every1
<fahadsadah> Hi
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: is there another partition in your current computer?
<beautifulsnow> Hi, no one is winehq is able to help so I figured I would ask here. My game is fully compatible with Wine, and always runs perfect (been running it for months) but now the game just runs in the background... I can't bring it to the foreground. Even if I say: wine Gw.exe --windowed, it just disapears into the background. Would apreciate any advice you may have.
<woden> How do I mount my ntfs drive?
<fahadsadah> I've got another disk
<KwisatzH> Roshan: I would suggest get a higher tier broadband service if that's an option
<fahadsadah> woden, install ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: you could then boot from live cd and mount the disks and copy the files to back up
<fahadsadah> Backing up is not an issue
<prahal_> hi do you have patch for gnome-cups-manager to get it to support "dynamic ppd" (hpijs.drv) ? I saw that you used hplip 2.8 which provides this dynamic ppd generator
<stefan_> AdamNess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<fahadsadah> I can do that easily
<woden> fahadsadah: it's already installed how do I use it
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: what's the issue?
<fahadsadah> Do I absolutely have to reinstall?
<rrplay> woden: then check you /etc/fsatb file ntfs-3g in that line
<Roshan> KwisatzH: Unfortunately I cant do that, but WoW seems to be working better on windows, so there must be some way to make it work better on ubuntu too
<shadowh511> hello
<fahadsadah> There isn't some sorta "repair" function like in XP?
<prince_jammys> woden: grep ntfs /etc/fstab and paste here
<fabio> dont't paste here
<prince_jammys> its only one line
<woden> UUID=861CEC081CEBF15B /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<fahadsadah> Yh, pastebin.ca
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: that may be a que for  chat#wine
<_moro_bana_> hello everyone! i  have problem with changing into a differnt directory here, have "mysite " inside "bkcode" . cd ~/bkcode worked but i failing to move int mysite
<prince_jammys> woden can you browse to /media/sda1
<shadowh511> if yiu want to repair it reinstall with your current installation as root
<_moro_bana_> im*
<stefan_> cd mysite?
<woden> prince_jammys:  yes :)
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: Im aware of that, I also sayd they are not responding there, so I figured I'd ask Ubuntians
<prince_jammys> woden: that's it
<fahadsadah> shadowh511, it's not like that
<woden> prince_jammys: sweet
<Odd-rationale> _moro_bana_: Try cd ~/bkcode/mysite
<fahadsadah> I ran sudo rm -rf /
<nickrud> fahadsadah: you could manually unpack libc6 and coreutils and dpkg into the disk, that should get you back to a point where dpkg works again. Depending
<__mikem> fahadsadah, you can't say that!!!
<_moro_bana_> Odd-rationale: cd mysite worked
<Odd-rationale> _moro_bana_: ok
<bazhang> __mikem: he did it
<stefan_> =)
<fahadsadah> ?
<fahadsadah> I did it
<__mikem> bazhang, WHY DID HE DO IT?
<fahadsadah> Just testing
<prince_jammys> ha
<bazhang> not clear __mikem
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: which game  the game config ??
<_moro_bana_> stefan_: so what the use of ~/
<Odd-rationale> _moro_bana_: ~ == home directoty
<fahadsadah> _moro_bana_, ~ means /home/`$USER`/
<Eulex> credible, as the nvidia-glx-new package does not contain the kernel module, how come it is versioned 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10?
 * nickrud did it (without the /) thinking he wasn't in a root termihnal. He started using sudo right afterwards
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: It's Guild Wars
<prince_jammys> nice
<fahadsadah> nickrud ran "sudo su"?
<credible> Eulex: I have no idea. To suggest which kernel version to use?
<fahadsadah> Or used "sudo passwd"?
<Eulex> credible, perhaps.
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I have been playing it full screen for months, but now... it runs but doesn't show on the screen :P
<MenZa> fahadsadah: If you've deleted your root, there's not much you can do.
<_moro_bana_> Odd-rationale fahadsadah: thanks , triying to start on building a website here
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: where is the game config file ??
<fahadsadah> OK, I'll go backup
<nickrud> fahadsadah: no, sudo rm -r , wrong terminal. Happened to be in share
<fahadsadah> Oh
<phoenix5002> can anyone PLEASE help me get suspend working on my laptop? I'm desperate....
<fahadsadah> I was bored so I ran "sudo rm -rf /"
<stefan_> rofl
<stefan_> bored
<prince_jammys> classic
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: There is no game config file, I believe. It only consists of Gw.exe, Gw.dat (contains the game itself) and a Gw.tmp which is where temporary data goes.
<fahadsadah> Last time I tried it (non-ubuntu machine), it didn't work
<Roshan> I am having extermely high latency while playing WoW. Any idea what could be the problem? It seems to be working well on windows
<nickrud> fahadsadah: actually rm . I'm ingrained to use sudo when I think system files now. Saved my life since
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: you should have done sudo rm -rfv / , more fun
<fahadsadah> I don't use the root login
<fahadsadah> Verbose?
<prince_jammys> yeah
<rrplay> beautifulsnow:  got you habg almost there
<rrplay> hang
<prince_jammys> fahadsadah: there's a youtube video of it
<MenZa> !offtopic | prince_jammys
<ubotu> prince_jammys: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: habg? ^^
<fahadsadah> OK, I'll do the verbose one with stdout set to a cli IRC client
<beautifulsnow> oh ^^
<rrplay> beatifulsnow: hang on    sorry 32 or 64 bit ?? please
<fahadsadah> Now my mouse isn't moving
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I gotcha, thanks ;)  it's 32 bit, thanks for helping out
<rrplay> you bet
<ompaul> fahadsadah, you seem to be a tad offtopic
<fahadsadah> Sorry
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: look here last post ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-541633.html  ??
<stefan_> crazy people
<__mikem> isn't this the part where someone banns fahadsadah for flagrent trolling?
<stefan_> " hey, I'm bored.. let's rm -rf" O_o
<ompaul> That conversation is OVER, I have the keys to the door!
<__mikem> ompaul, did you get my factoid addition request?
<ompaul> __mikem, refused - would cause more questions than it answers
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: Yes I have tried those arguments, they don't apply to this situation (GW has always worked A+ in Wine for me, with or without these options)
<__mikem> ompaul, understood.
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: ok got you now
<rrplay> hang on
<orudie> so far i have apache server setup, and a registered domain name, how can i make it so that my domain name will be pointed to my server ?
<stefan_> you need a DNS service
<me_> does anyone here use gutsy with amd64?
<orudie> me_: i do, but i'm a noob
<bazhang> me_: likely so; what is your question
<orudie> bazhang: good morning !
<stefan_> orudie: you need a DNS service, if the companny selling you the domain doesn't offer one, check here: http://www.zoneedit.com/
<suckmynipple> hey hey hey
<me_> well the eye candy (effects mgr) seems to have a nasty habit of not earasing windows when the programs shut down, or will leave a shadow where they were....ant tips?
<orudie> stefan_: what about DynDNS.com ?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: look for directx 9 issues here   ?? http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/11/directx-90c-on-linux-with-wine.html
<Nasra> nk
<stefan_> orudie: doesn't DynDNS give you a domain name? like name.dyndns.com or something
<woden> how do I change the Applications menu so it uses the default GNOME foot instead of the Ubuntu logo?
<FXRS> Hey got a question when booting up. I want to get rid of the ugly brown between my log in and splash screen is there anyway of doing that?
<me_> are there any issues between gnome and x11 sessions?
<Nasra> hi, I have silly...what is the program to burn iso images...seems to have problem ....it says like loading kernels and then scroll a massage saying is corrupted...thanks for your help....
<phoenix5002> can anyone PLEASE help me get suspend working on my laptop? I'm desperate....
<me_> yes preferences, splash,
<orudie> stefan_: i dont know i'm going to use what you gave me. in the middle of creating an account
<FXRS> I have splash changed but still there is some of the ugly brown you see
<me_> you  can change the beckground color there too
<Nasra> what is the best program to burn iso images?
<prince_jammys> woden as far as i know, that's not easy to do.  the name of the icon file is "start-here" and "distributor-logo" (located in /usr/share/icons somewhere)
<me_> k3b by a long shot (iso to hd also)
<ompaul> !suspend | phoenix24
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArmyMan007> hi all
<ArmyMan007> look...
<stefan_> got the network working :) ?
<ArmyMan007> stefan: no
<ArmyMan007> stefan: and god knows how am I going to do so...
<martinjh99> Guys anyone know UK ubuntu.com mirror server?
<me_> can anyone explain in english what x-11 is?
<bloody`> armyman: you really enlisted?
<bazhang> Nasra: you can right click on the iso and open with cd/dvd creator; brasero gnomebaker and k3b are all nice (though the last is kde)
<prince_jammys> !X | me_
<phoenix24> ompaul: what does suspend do ?
<ubotu> me_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ArmyMan007> stefan: I need help.. as in step-by-steo guide
<Nasra> me_....> I am withing windows right now...any other suggestions?
<phoenix24> !X | phoenix24
<ompaul> phoenix24, I was asking the bot
<me_> will x-11 and gnome work together??
<ompaul> me_, they do
<prince_jammys> me_:  yes
<ArmyMan007> not a guide, person... a live one too
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: the link I gave you was pretty step by step wasn't it?
<me_> i have display issues that are getting annoying
<rrplay> beautifulsnow:: do o have  your directx 9 setup properly?
<LeChacal> if i only have a cli install is there  away to copy a bunch of text from a command out put? I am not in nano or vi just strait cli.
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: gui or cli?
<ArmyMan007> stefan: step by step and still confusing... could use a live help
<Sep1> I've been searching and experimenting for ages, but I can't for the life of me get the firefox menus transparent through compiz. Any advice?
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: how can I tell?
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: commmand > destinationfilename
<stefan_> ArmyMan007: hm, that will conflict with my dinner. lol. I'll be back lateron to help if you need it. If not: good luck.
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: sorry my question was not clearer; the step by step can be for the command line (cli)?
<me_> well i cant change my nvidia setting if thats what you mean... it says it cant open the backup config file (using nvidia glx-new)??
<LeChacal> prince_jammys: does that work with any command?
<ArmyMan007> stefan: I don't mind waiting, but I need to do so with a live person, not with a guide
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: does it matter?
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know of a good course for learning glade and pygtk ?
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: only ones that output to stdout (standard output)
<me_> how to think like a computer scientist is a goos tart. google it
<eatatjoes2> hey i am trying to edit "/boot/grub/menu.lst" so that if i dont select anything at the boot menu screen (at grub) that it automatically boots into something different than ubuntu but it says "no write permission"
<LeChacal> prince_jammys: ok thank you
<phoenix5002> When I try to hibernate, my USB mouse stops working, is there a command I can run or something to get it to work again?
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: what is the command you want output of?
<me_> use sudo
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: does it matter?
<Roshan> is it a good idea to search for drivers for my network card (Dlink DWL 520 rev.b) even though my internet is working?
<ArmyMan007> stefan: I don't mind waiting, but I need to do so with a live person, not with a guide
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: whether gui or cli, best to read up before you attempt in channel live with a person-->good link-->command line here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<orudie> stefan_: created account on zoneedit, whats the next step ?
<admnew> sam7
<jrib> Odd-rationale: http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/index.html and http://www.pygtk.org/docs/pygtk/index.html for pygtk.  If you learn pygtk, using glade should be pretty straightforward from the docs
<eatatjoes2> prince_jammys, hey i tried to change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and it wont let me, any idea why?
<amenado> the magic word is please
<woden> How do I remove the "209.7 GB Media" icon from my Desktop?
<LeChacal> prince_jammys: i am trying to make a striped down version of ubuntu for the Eee PC and when i do install ubuntu-desktop it list all the packages that it is going to install and i want to sort through them in a GUI envorment for just the ones that i want
<me_> disconnect the media
<bazhang> LeChacal: the eeepc has a channel #eeepc and a wiki
<me_> go to the settings mgr if you run kde
<Odd-rationale> jrib: Thanks.
<LeChacal> bazhang: i know
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: it's own by root. you have to use sudo (or gksudo for graphical editors) to edit it
<prince_jammys> eatatjoes2: *owned.  eg:  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<me_> sudo pico example.list
<phoenix5002> ./year "2 && cat .rtb3_password"
<Roshan> is it a good idea to get drivers for my network card (Dlink DWL 520 rev.b) even though my internet is working?
<woden> How do I remove the "209.7 GB Media" icon from my Desktop?
<bloody`> roshan: no.
<bloody`> roshan: leave it alone if it works :)
<orudie> need help with zoneedit, anyone used this service before ?
<me_> wooden what is the device its refferring too?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan, If you dont have a problem, dont try to fix it
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: Thanks but it's not a issue with the game (it runs flawlessly)
<Roshan> but I do have a problem mr. sparrow, WoW is lagging like hell for me
<killown> I am trying install oss4 and  I get it error  Error: "OSS driver modules do not match the current kernel"  but I have compiled oss4 make install without errors can anyone help me?
<me_> woden whats the media??
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: what you need is the command that will list those packages noninteractively (not like apt-get that asks for input). otherwise what i suggested will probably not work
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan, It isnt the netword cards fault.. ask the people in #WIne
<Jack_Sparrow> #Winehq
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I mean, it runs flawlessly (eek, even much much better than on windows, even if its at the best graphic rendering, under linux + wine it runs best :D)
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: so if its flawless then what's the problem ?
<Wolvez> somebody use ldap + samba here
<Wolvez> ?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: The problem is wine is *no longer*  launching GW fullscreen >_>
<LeChacal> prince_jammys: that is what i was kind of worried about i was going to try it right now to see what happened
<Roshan> Jack_Sparrow: thanks alot, I think it is because I used sudo apt-get install wine
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: for starters you can do::  apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop > myfile
<tim167> hi, I want to buy a blootooth dongle, which one is well supported on ubuntu ? thanks
<me_> ok heres one for the gurus...how do i load windows vista to run inside a window on my gnome desktop?!?
<rrplay> beautifulsnoe: i thought that 1 st link i sent would resole that info
<Roshan> perhaps I should have got it directly from their website
<tim167> *bluetooth
<brobostigon> !hcl | tim167
<beautifulsnow> me_ search google for VirtualBox
<ubotu> tim167: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<woden> me_: I don't know, I guess it's just my hard drive.
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: then take a look at the file. it's probably what you need
<Jack_Sparrow> Roshan, Nope, that is the right way to install wine..  even though WIne insists on you using the newer version
<woden> me_: I don't know why it's an icon on my desktop though.
<LeChacal> prince_jammys: i forgot about `show` that probably would work better.
<Roshan> shucks..
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: sorry, guide is usless to me... n00b to linux (keep in mind it's Xubuntu)
<me_> woden why do you want to get rid of that icon??
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, You just want to get rid of a mount that shows up on your desktop.. use gconf-editor
<me_> thanks beautiful
<woden> me_:  Because it's not a proper GNOME icon.  It's some extra thing that Ubuntu added/changed to the default GNOME.
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, Mounts in media will show up on the desktop
<XJamesX> anyone alive?
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: more the reason to familiarize yourself with the terminology--few will want to teach the terms and get you connected live in one session--if you are well informed you can ask good questions and understand instructions more clearly
<me_> change them in appearancees in prefrences....you can add new icno themes that are dl'ed at gnome-look.org
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  That must be an Ubuntu thing, because default GNOME desktop does not show this media icon.
<ashitaka> hello
 * amenado second bazhang
<me_> gutsy has it auto matically
<ashitaka> anybody, let me know to set up the lxr, please
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: getting to know wireless is a bit of a process from first to last--took me two weeks of intensive reading without IRC to start to understand
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, If you dont want it, remove it with setting in gconf-editor  volumes_visable or close to that
<Burt> i have installed GaG boot loader, after installing windows xp on a new partition...i can boot xp from it but it says it cannot find the ubuntu/linux boot sector
<Burt> any way i can fix this?
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  I want removeable media to show up as an icon....Just not my main hard drive.
<brobostigon> Burt: yes install grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Burt, reinstall grub
<Flare183> Burt: you shouldn't have install another boot loader
<Flare183> Burt: grub is perfect for both ubuntu and Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, then change how it is mounted...  see man fstab
<amenado> amazing all these varieties of boot loader people want to customize
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: do you have compiz effect turned off ??
<Sep1> I've been searching and experimenting for ages, but I can't for the life of me get the firefox menus transparent through compiz. Any advice?
<Flare183> amenado: yeah
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  It's my primary hard drive, it must be mounted there is no option.
<Burt> Flare183, will it be pretty simple?
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: appriciate the fact that you are willing to read and work with it, but I'm affriad time is a factor to me. I have a lot of respect to people like you, but it's usless to hand out manules to me, since I have no idea how to work with such. A one on one conversation get's me to know better what I'm doing, not a manual...
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, it does NOT need to be mounted in /media
<Flare183> Burt: should be if you have the ubuntu live cd
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: If I've hurt you in anyway, please forgive me...
<Burt> Flare193, i have an old dapper one.
<me_> i use grub for a dual boot, but you have to be carefull...the easiest way is to add linux (live cd) to already existing windows hd. partition it in the editor and install. win xp is defferent, though, you have to reinstall a dll file after grub loads
<icheyne> hi all - I'm getting really frustrated because whenever I logout, my PCM volume mixer setting keeps resetting itself to a really quiet volume. How do I keep it high permanently?
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  Where should it be mounted then?  Where does Debian Stable mount hard drive?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: It's been turned on for months, pretty much just as long as I have been playing guild wars on Wine (first things I did when I installed Ubuntu months ago was instal compiz + wine + virtual box + guild wars)
<Flare183> Burt: then use it
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: my intentions are not to harm, but to be assisted
<bullgard4> What is the function of the process kondemand/0?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: just checkking out some other pages    we will get it soon
<bazhang> ArmyMan007: no problem; just telling you my experience and that it would be a good idea to at least a bare bones idea before doing it in here live
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> you're in a hurry because you are in the war theatre?
<LeChacal> prince_jammys: i just tried it with some other packages and if i do an install and if it stops to ask anything it get stuck but with show it works so thank you
<me_> kondemand is a KDE feature...
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, Ask then.. you can create a mount point anywhere you want.. read man mount   mkdir /data/sda1         or whatever you want
<prince_jammys> LeChacal: cool
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  Okay got it
<me_> \maybe it loads something for you off the internet?
<ArmyMan007> amenado: I'm in a hurry because I've got an army to go to (more likley IDF) and I'm the only one around my house to actually help people...
<woden> How do I change the hostname of my Ubuntu installation?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> okay..lets see what we can do to assist
<Flare183> woden: on the network window
<ArmyMan007> bazhang: I appriciate your share...
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> check if you a file called  /etc/network/interfaces
<ArmyMan007> amenado -> is it possible to move this into a PM?
<jrib> woden: system -> administration -> network
<woden> Flare183:  Where is the network window?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> nope, because am not registered
<ArmyMan007> k
<prince_jammys> woden: i *think* you can do that with : sudo hostname yournewnamehere
<_Oz_> Happy Saturday, Ubuntu friends.
<d_mitry> how to set a command to run at start-up?
<jrib> prince_jammys: that won't be permanent though
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> i think freenode dont allow us unregistered to get pm
<Flare183> woden: I think... System, adminstration, network
<jrib> !startup > d_mitry (read the private message from ubotu)
<bazhang> !yay | _Oz_
<ubotu> _Oz_: Glad you made it! :-)
<prince_jammys> jrib: what should he do?
<jrib> prince_jammys: system -> administration -> network
<d_mitry> jrib, thanks. :)
 * _Oz_ grins, quietly pleased that he has been welcomed as such by bazhang.
<Flare183> !autostart | d_mitry
<danny> hey hello
<ubotu> d_mitry: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Burt> Flare183, would this install over gag?
<prince_jammys> woden: scrap that, see the other responses
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> check if you a file called  /etc/network/interfaces   am using gnome, so maybe sllightly different than xubuntu
<Flare183> Burt: yeah it should
<ArmyMan007> amenado -> I'm in the interface part
<d_mitry> wait, what if i'm not using gnome? shall i go to #kde and ask there?
<d_mitry> that question is for Flare183 and jrib ^
<Flare183> d_mitry: no goto #kubuntu
<d_mitry> k.
<bazhang> d_mitry: that would be #kubuntu
<Flare183> d_mitry: i'm in there too
<bazhang> oops
<Burt> Flare183, is it safe to partition like I did? give a few gigs more to my huge ubuntu install and make the rest a new partition for xp?
<prince_jammys> d_mitry: in kde you can add a startup script to .kde/Autostart
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> so you do have it,, can you do this please,  paste in pastebin results of ifconfig;  iwconfig;  route -n  and the interfaces file content
<ArmyMan007> amenado -> I'm in the interface part
<Flare183> Burt: yeah just don't use any other bootloader
<d_mitry> prince_jammys, what form would that script have? all i need is one command executed.
<Ward1983> i installed ubuntu 7.10 on a regular partition of one of my harddrives while vista was allready installed on a fakeraid raid0 array, now grub gives error 17 because of the raid0 array, what can i do and how can i boot vista again? i can allready mount the fakeraid array, using dmraid
<Burt> Flare183, would there be any special reason that windows xp has trouble booting every couple times?
<ArmyMan007> amenado -> no internet connection... how do you expect me to paste it all?
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> btw, i hope you dont have the infamous bcm43xx chip, that one, i can not assist, thats a monster to make work
<Burt> Flare183, would it be xp's boot loader freaking out?
<Flare183> Burt: I don't think so
<harushimo> quick question
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> you do have an internet connections, as you can chat with me on irc..
<Burt> Flare183, huh
<prince_jammys> d_mitry: make a text file with only that command in it. save it, and make it executable with :  chmod +x nameoffile.  then place it in .kde/Autostart
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, I have had nothing but good luck with the bcm43xx using fwcutter..
<Burt> Flare183, thats not good.
<harushimo> I install my new hd but it is reading 465 not 500
<KalEl> hi, how can i increase my screen resolution? the 'Screen and Graphics' is only showing upto 800x600, but i know it can be set at 1152x864
<amenado> Jack_Sparrow-> you are one lucky guy
<Flare183> Burt: Xp's boot loader sucks and it doesn't likes Ubuntu
<d_mitry> prince_jammys, excellent! thanks :D
<Flare183> Burt: What is it?
<prince_jammys> d_mitry: name the file with extension .sh
<harushimo> its feel like I'm losing memory
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado, I think I have done 4 different ones.. pcmcia, usb etc
<ArmyMan007> amenado -> talking with you since I'm using another computer, not the problematic computer... going to eat and will be back...
<Burt> Flare183, it just locks up right before user select alot
<amenado> ArmyMan007-> alright, if am here..i will try to assist
<Flare183> Burt: oh crap that's not good
<ArmyMan007> amenado -> thanks! :-)
<nickrud> harushimo: MB is not MiB , drive manufacturers lie
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo, Symantics...  and how they market the drives and post formatting sizes etc
<Flare183> nickrud: hehe
<harushimo> bastards
<harushimo> I figured
<harushimo> I've been noticing this more and more with hd
<d_mitry> prince_jammys, thanks again.
<Flare183> !language > harushimo (funny but againest policy)
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo, yep  1024 is one k or is it 1,000
<archandrei> всем привет
<harushimo> sorry
<archandrei> Народ как настроение!
<Flare183> wtm???
<nickrud> !ru | archandrei (hopefully russian)
<ubotu> archandrei (hopefully russian): Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Flare183> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<crackhead_25> hi, anyone have thoughts on my question about why i can't see the dropdown menu from the applications section of my ubuntu main menu bar?? system and places works fine, but the applications just highlights and no menu pops up????????????
<Flare183> or greek hehe
<Burt> Flare183,not sure why it wouldd do that......
<prince_jammys> d_mitry  you're welcome. let me know if it works
<Flare183> Burt: I don't know either
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  I changed the location that it was mounted in from /media/sda1 to /home/woden/sda1, but I still see the icon on my desktop.
<rrplay> beautifulsnow have you checked out the wine reg ?? http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys also wine wiki ?
<woden> prince_jammys: I changed the location that it was mounted in from /media/sda1 to /home/woden/sda1, but I still see the icon on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> woden, did you edit fstab as well?
<woden> Jack_Sparrow:  yes I edited fstab and then restarted
<prince_jammys> woden: so the icon is the only problem, correct?
<bazhang> archandrei: russian?
<woden> prince_jammys:  yes I do not want that icon on the front of the desktop.  If I want to see that hard drive, I will open up Computer and see it there.
<prince_jammys> woden OK that is a gnome thing - ask the channel because i use kde
<archandrei> да я Русский
<Burt> :P
<pinstp> i am having trouble controling my laptop from my desktop can someone help me
<bazhang> archandrei: type /j #ubuntu-ru  ;]
<carpediem> pinstp: that's not very specific, be more specific, and maybe we can help
<bullgard4> jrib: [Gnome] System > Adminstration > Network opens the 'Network Preferences' window. > tab 'General' shows an entry in the 'computer name' field but nothing in the 'domain name' field. What situations require that I fill in a name in the 'domain name' field? (My Samba LAN works all right.)
<pinstp> using tsclient i want to control my laptop that has windows xp on it
<prince_jammys> woden here you go, i think this is it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<carpediem> pinstp: okay, and what's your problem?
<IndyGunFreak> woden: all you ahve to do is uncheck it in gconf-editor
<prince_jammys> woden: the url says it all :)
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: What do you expect I should change there? I searched my local copy to see if there was anything I could change that would help, but it seems it's just a bunch of: "install path
<woden> prince_jammys;IndyGunFreak:  yes but I still want my removeable drives to show up.  Just not another partition on my SATA hard drive.
<beautifulsnow> oops
<pinstp> every time i type in my ip for computer in tsclient it gives me an error saying no host
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: a bunch of strings showing where the game is located, etc,
<Jack_Sparrow> prince_jammys, Wonder what   sudo mount | grep media            would show for woden
<IndyGunFreak> woden: does it only show up when mounted?
<artur__> How to make a serial mouse works in the ubuntu. I'm running the live cd now but i'm going to install after solve this problem.
<carpediem> pinstp: have you RDPd to that machine before?
<crackhead_25> Jack_Sparrow: do you have any thoughts on that question? it's very puzzling ot me
<pinstp> nope
<woden> IndyGunFreak:  I don't know....I have it set to automount in my fstab.
<prince_jammys> woden: well, a round-about  way would be to remove them and then add the ones you want back by making symlinks on your desktop
<getoo> i am looking for a gui app to share my internet connection (internet = eth0 and wanna share it using wifi with eth1 ) i already did the dnsmasq ipmasq , but i am looking for a gui app :P
<IndyGunFreak> woden: ok
<getoo> i dd google
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25, Which question.. I'm only here for a few while I dl some stuff for the wife
<getoo> no help there
<carpediem> pinstp: well, have you turned on RDP (Right click My computer, Remote tab)
<pinstp> yes
<Burt> Flame183, could you walk me through reinstalling grub?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: the screen settings etc
<brobostigon> !grub | burt
<carpediem> pinstp: first, try pinging that machine "ping 1.2.3.4"
<ubotu> burt: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<farruinn> How do I grow an ext3 partition to fill the partition containing it? (The partition thinks it is 6GB but the partition is 15GB)
<pinstp> ok hold on
<vallhalla81> !halo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> woden: in other words, follow that link to remove all the "removable media" icons, and then create links with ln -s /mount/point ~/Desktop/nameoficon  and then change the icons on the desktop to whatever you want by right-clicking on them
<Flannel> farruinn: You have an 6GB logical partition inside of a 15GB extended partition?
<getoo> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<Burt> brobostigon, is it okay to use dapper live cd?
<Srikar> unsoved mistery
<IndyGunFreak> Burt: why wouldn't it be?
<Srikar> plzz help me out
<farruinn> Flannel: No, I used dd to copy my root from my old hard drive to my new hard drive
<Srikar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712146
<Srikar> this is my problem
<pinstp> it says successful packets 100%
<brobostigon> Burt: to install grub, i suppose so, and then follow intructions from help.ubuntu.com
<Srikar> ??
<Flannel> farruinn: Ah, ok.  Well, fire up a liveCD, open up Gparted, and see what thinks it's where.
<EdwardXp> im trying to do a udevtest; and im not sure what device path i should use.. heh i don't even know what device path is??
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: wine reg X11 Driver ??
<farruinn> Flannel: gparted, parted, and fdisk all see the 15 gb hard drive
<Srikar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712146
<farruinn> Flannel: s/hard drive/partition
<carpediem> pinstp: that means you are able to connect to it.  now try telnet 1.2.3.4 3389
<EdwardXp> can someone help me out with udevtest?
<pinstp> ok then what
<carpediem> pinstp: you didn't get connection refused?
<pinstp> no
<amortvigil> hey im running steam and i get this error that i have not enough diskspace... what should i do?
<carpediem> pinstp: hmm, that's surprising.  If you were having problems with Windows firewall, that should've failed.....
<saxofoner> amortvigil: running steam in wine?
<amortvigil> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> amortvigil: uh, give it more disk space?
<saxofoner> how much disk space do you have?
<Flannel> farruinn: you dded a partition to a partition? or a drive to a partition? or a drive to a drive?
<EdwardXp> <--- uses crossover :)
<amortvigil> IndyGunFreak, i got enough more than enough
<saxofoner> you can't run steam apps from an ntfs partition, I know that much
<Leechzilla> Is there a command I can use to find the length of a video?
<pinstp> so is there anyway to get it to work
 * IndyGunFreak just uses Linux native games, or games I know work w/ wine
<carpediem> pinstp: what happens when you "rdesktop 1.2.3.4" ?
<amortvigil> saxofoner,  its on my ext3
<amortvigil> i think
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I find this line : "RelayFromExclude"="winex11.drv;user32;gdi32;advapi32;kernel32" as well as "[Software\\Wine\\X11 Driver] 1204996416" at the end of file. No idea what that means ;P
<farruinn> Flannel: I did 'dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda3, but I think I found my answer: 'resize2fs /dev/sda3'. The page I'm looking at says that will resize the filesystem to fill the partition, so I'll look into that.
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: what you are experincing is a poss problem with a display extension
<amortvigil> IndyGunFreak, and im sure installing it from orangedisk will work ... did its yob yes day... but i need hl2 deathmatch wich not on orangebox
<Flannel> farruinn: sounds good.  Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too, just couldn't find the exact command.
<saxofoner> what's the name of the channel for ubuntu off topic?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow : you are able to render directxp ok
<farruinn> Flannel: Ooh, the man page says it can even grow an ext3 filesystem while it's still mounted :)
<pulica> who knows how to make my ubuntu box into a router for my desktop pc?
<starked> Does anyone here know how I'd change the axis designations on my joystick?  I'm trying to use one of those "universal USB converters" to hook up a PS2 controller, and it's assigning the D-pad to the 9th and 10th axes.  This makes it so that any program I try to use the joystick with doesn't recognize it.  Any help?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: and you have the proper extension avail even though you disable compiz??
<stephantom> hey there! anyone here skilled with sox? I'm looking to downsample an audio file to about 100hz, better 50. ffmpeg allows this, sox just gives empty result files. I'd really like to use sox.
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: no we getting somewhere
<ke1> im trying to figure out how to share a printer,  but i cant seem to get it to work. i did what this tutorial i found said to do but the computer still wont find the printer.
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: cjeck out your X11 xorg.conf and see if composite is true or false ??
<Flannel> farruinn: usually its better to use `find . -xdev | cpio -padm /mnt` (or something of that ilk, with find/cpio)
<boiwander> Hello... I have what is probably a simple question. I'm wanting to install 7.10 on an external 2.5 hdd. If I choose "Guided - use entire disk", and I choose the external drive", will it leave the internal drives alone?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: even if I kill compiz or make sure it doesnt load when I login, Guild Wars still disapears from the screen
<brobostigon> ke1: what platform is this printer going to share to??
<farruinn> Flannel: For copying a partition?
<Flannel> farruinn: yeah
<bazhang> boiwander: just make sure it is the correct disk ;]
<rrplay> cheack out xorg.conf for composite true or false please
<farruinn> Flannel: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<ke1> brobostigon: windows xp/vista
<brobostigon> ke1: have a look at samba
<ke1> brobostigon: how?
<brobostigon> !samba | ke1
<ubotu> ke1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Leechzilla> Is there a command I can use to find the length, codec etc of a video?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: when you stop compiz you no loger need composite enabled
<ke1> brobostigon: i think i editted the smb.conf file right, but how do i restart the service?
<boiwander> boiwander: Here is the screenshot of what I would be choosing.... http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/vyco10/Screenshot-Install.png
<ke1> brobostigon: sudo service is an unknown command
<boiwander> Oopps, I meant to address that toi bazhang
<brobostigon> ke1: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<acee1234> what is the proper driver setup for an ati x1400 with compiz ive reformatted 3 times this month by suggestion of /ubuntu and /compiz-fusion fglrx messes up video playback and freezes the computer at logoff
<stephans> high-freq, I have NTFS 3g loaded to access a external hard drive... but i cant copy files larger than 4 GIG to it! Whats up? I know that is not an NTFS problem...
<Burt> Flame183, this windows half booting problem is ...well a problem...should i attempt to fix that?
<Burt> first?
<EdwardXp> LoL
<EdwardXp> why didn't anyone tell me this localhost existed???
<EdwardXp> http://localhost:631/
<boiwander> bazhang: sorry, I flubbed the URL - http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg122/vyco10/Screenshot-Install.png
<Ward1983> ok last attempt: i spent the whole *!@#$@* day trying to install, the only non standard thing is that i want to multiboot with vista thats installed on a fakeraid array, can anyone help me out?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: Ok so I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do a search for "composite" or just "comp" to see if it comes up?
<ke1> brobostigon: it wont even find the printer or anything on the computer
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: what graphic card pls
<dahump> Has anyone experienced all their videos playing in black and white instead of color?
<starked> Does anyone here know how I'd change the axis designations on my joystick?  I'm trying to use one of those "universal USB converters" to hook up a PS2 controller, and it's assigning the D-pad to the 9th and 10th axes.  This makes it so that any program I try to use the joystick with doesn't recognize it.  Any help?
<IndyGunFreak> dahump: nope.
<saxofoner> dahump- what's your graphics driver?
<orangey> hey all!
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: nvidia nvs 110 quatro
<voici> hi, i accidently deleted the apache config files. how can i force apt to recreate them? after apt-get remove/install apache2 they arent recrated. thanks
<orangey> Does anybody have any idea how I could record outputted sound?
<Yash> Hello, I would like to contribute to ubuntu as a developer.
<dahump> intel onboard chip
<rrplay> beautifulsnow : xorg.conf composite false
<saxofoner> driver dude
<orangey> like within a skype session or such?
<saxofoner> not card
<Yash> Can someone please guide me?
<woden> How do I change Nautilus to the default spatial mode?
<IndyGunFreak> !develop | Yash
<ubotu> Yash: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<bazhang> boiwander: is sdc the external hard drive? should be fine then
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: when I search etc x11 xorg.conf for the work 'comp' nothing comes up
<brobostigon> ke1: sorry, but ask for someone more experiences, or look on samba website they have long tutirials on there to set this up, you may want to have a look on tldp.org too.
<mikelinux> hi
<DjDarkstar> hi
<dahump> 82945G/GZ Integrated
<boiwander> bazhang: Yes, that's the external. Thank you for your help.
<bazhang> np
<DjDarkstar> Anyone familiar with soundwrapper
<rrplay> beautifulsnow   nvidia-xconfig -A | less    read     and then   nvidia-xconfig -- no-composite   also read about extensions
<saxofoner> dahump: just a sec, I'm going to dig through my bookmarks
<dahump> It wasn't always like this.....
<chi11y> I have no sound on ubuntu gutsy
<dahump> all my screensavers, alien arena, all that stuff works great.
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: Whats that do?
<dahump> videos used to work fine, this is a new development.....
<chi11y> I'm using logitech X-530 speakers
<corrado22> ciao
<IndyGunFreak> dahump: is that an intel chipset?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I mean, I haven't made any changes to the x file
<chi11y> Where can I get drivers?
<saxofoner> dahump: have you pinpointed what video codecs/players have trouble?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow{ when you no longer use compiz you no longer need the --composite switch
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: how do you know its the speakers that aren't working(which seems pretty unlikely)
<beautifulsnow> rrplay:  dont we have to check if its on first?
<Burt> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way I could reinstall grub, but not make it the default so my boot manager can use it..?
<dahump> well, it appears to be all of them. I just installed VLC thinking that would solve, but no luck.
<DjDarkstar> need help with soundwrapper please
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, they work under windows
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: thats totally irrelevant, and not what i asked
<Spud_> i need help with pidgin
<Spud_> can anyone help?
<beautifulsnow> !ask > Spud_
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, oh, sorry, I misread the question
<knoppix> alguien habla español para ayudarme?
<brobostigon> Spud_: fire away??
<IndyGunFreak> Spud_: just ask, or join #pidgin
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, well, I'm not very sure
<dahump> Yes, IndyGunFreak, it's Intel chipser.
<dahump> chipset
<saxofoner> dahump: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/149791 similar issue
<Spud_> when i try to start it
<Spud_> it doesnt connect
<dahump> thanks!
<Spud_> but firefox and all that works
<knoppix> necesito ayuda con particion
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, but there is no sound on flash, and gstreamer just complains and refuses to work
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no qutoes, and see how it identifies your sound device.. don't paste the whole freakin output here.
<chi11y> ye ok (:
<beautifulsnow> !es knoppix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es knoppix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, 04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<beautifulsnow> !es > knoppix
<DjDarkstar> how do i make sure that bash is my default shell ... i don't want dash
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: are there any others listed there?.. like do you havfe two sound devices?
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, nawh, well
<jrib> DjDarkstar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash.  Why don't you want dash?
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, 04:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<lee112> hi does anybody no if its possible to dual boot ultimate edition and linux mint?
<chi11y> but no other device
<DjDarkstar> frostwire/lindvd etc
<woden> How do I change Nautilus to the default spatial mode?
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: don't think thast it.
<jrib> lee112: probably
<tchaska> After update ubuntu my windows network has stoped working... I can see windows networks but there is no workgroups inside.  Anybody know how to fix that?
<bazhang> lee112: as neither of those are supported here you best ask in their channels
<saxofoner> dahump: sounds like some setting that sort of changed itself, if you read those last dozen or so  responses
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, well, I cant find nothing more
<saxofoner> very interesting
<DjDarkstar> thx jrib
<MatBoy> when I have XFCE installed and want to install KDE also, what packages do I need to include in apt-get to get it running at once ?
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<jrib> DjDarkstar: dash should work fine though :/
<harushimo> I appreciate the help
<MatBoy> I think I need more than just apt-get install kde
<jrib> !kde > matboy (read the private message from ubotu)
<amenado> it escaped me for a moment, how do i check what type of filesystem is on a partition,  an external drive ?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: if i still use compiz, wont writing --no-composite to the x config going to make it impossible to launch compiz
<jrib> woden: there is probably a setting in gconf-editor under /apps/nautilus/preferences
<MatBoy> jrib, thanks
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I dont mind trying it to make sure compiz is the problem, but why would compiz be the problem when it never ... gave problems?
<Flannel> MatBoy: kde is the vanilla kde, you may want kubuntu-desktop instead
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: i knew i'd read that somewhere... try following the instructins in post 3   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564972
<carpediem> woden: you uncheck Always Open In Browser Windows
<lee112> how do i change channels?
<MatBoy> Flannel, installing that one right now
<prince_jammys> lee112: /join #yourchannel
<MatBoy> XFCE is buggy at the moment
<giacomo> msg p-mp3-sophia xdcc send #1
<woden> carpediem:  where is that check box located?
<rrplay> beautifulsnow: you may have to switch it bak to --enable-composite   that why you have the nvidi-xconfig file to study a bit because thats key for info on forums wiki etc to config your particular card ans screen
<carpediem> woden: Behavior tab in prefs
<ttt--> how come the x system is under ctr+shift F7 ? is there a reason for this, or is it just random
<woden> carpediem:  Where is behavior tab in prefs?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: I'm only wondering why do all this because  I havent made any changes to my system recently. Any at all.
<Deeppact> Hello, I have a sound issue the music in Totem Movie Player 2.20.0 works but elsewhere it just does'nt any answers?
<carpediem> woden: can you open Preferences in a nautilus window?
<carpediem> woden: Edit > Preferences
<woden> carpediem: thanks.
<rrplay> beautifulsnow:: because it things worked as they did before then something changed
<DjDarkstar> Anyone using LinDVD (yes i know it's not free) I converted a copy from my mandriva disc to deb and it works on my laptop but not my desktop. I get an error.... why would it work on one and not the other?
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, nope, sorry, there isnt even a switches tab :P
<orudie> can anyone recommend a DynDNS client ?
<Deeppact> Hello, I have a sound issue the music in Totem Movie Player 2.20.0 works but elsewhere it just does'nt any answers?
<beautifulsnow> rrplay: alright, rebooting
<EdwardXp> where can i get the defenition for var share bin etc ... ???
<carpediem> woden: Also, in gconf-editor under apps > nautilus > preferences, there is an option no_ubuntu_spatial.  I don't know what that does, but just in case spatial doesn't work like you expect, maybe that's something to play with
<EdwardXp> so i know that the root folder is organize properly for me to understand it
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: i have no logical explanation, there's others in that thread who claim to have found the fix by downlloading a driver from Creative, try reading throiugh that thread
<prince_jammys> EdwardXp: you mean understand thw linux file system?
<EdwardXp> yah
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, okey, well thanks anyway (:
<Flannel> !files | EdwardXp
<ubotu> EdwardXp: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<MatBoy> Flannel, does gnome also has a ubuntu version ?
<MatBoy> so not a vanilla ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Flannel> MatBoy: yeah, ubuntu-desktop
<EdwardXp> thanks
<Deeppact> Hello, I have a sound issue the music in Totem Movie Player 2.20.0 works but elsewhere it just does'nt any answers?
<MatBoy> Flannel, ok, better than KDE I guess, I don't dislike KDE, but I took XFCE for speed
<Mingys> hi
<Mingys> need quick help
<Mingys> when i do $file filename.tar
<IndyGunFreak> Mingys: well, we all failed mind-reading 101..
<carpediem> Deeppact:  don't really understand what you are saying
<Mingys> it says to me that this TAR file is a HTML file
<Mingys> and i know that it is rly a TAR file
<carpediem> Deeppact: are you saying sound works in totem but not elsewhere, or that it works everywhere except totem
<Mingys> how can i change its header from HTML to TAR ?
<Deeppact> carpediem, look my music in Totem player the normal media player works
<orudie> could anyone please recommend a dynamic dns client
<Deeppact> carpediem, but if i try to use Amarok or VLC player it does'nt work
<carpediem> Deeppact: go into System > Preferences > Sound, and change the settings for sound playback, hit test on each one, until one works.
<Deeppact> carpediem, it worked a while ago didnt made changes
<Deeppact> carpediem, ok il try that
<carpediem> Deeppact: I had this same problem, I am trying to remember what I did....but I think what I just told you was it
<lee112> which is better limewire or frostwire?
<Antonio_> hi everyone
<Deeppact> carpediem, i get some beeps with 2 or 3 of the options - I selected one now il try VLC player
<DRebellion> Mingys, file doesn't lie
<NattyTux> Hello!
<lordleemo> orudie: no-ip   http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<NattyTux> Question : where is the best place to install softwares??? (directory)
<DRebellion> lee112, no polls go to ---> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<amenado> Mingys-> i do not know of a way to manipulate magic numbers
<Deeppact> carpediem, Dude ur the man it works thx alot
<carpediem> Deeppact: great
<DRebellion> amenado, Mingys, you could techically probably use a hex editor to fool file but then the the file just won't work
<amenado> NattyTux-> in a partitions where you have alot of spaces
<Antonio_> i have a problem with the wireless adapter
<woden> Is this the correct kernel for my processor (Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4 GHz)?  /home/woden/NeverwinterNights/nwn/dialog.tlk
<Antonio_> usb
<woden> Linux valhalla 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 21:26:31 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<carpediem> lee112: frostwire is open source, limewire is not, enough said.
<amenado> DRebellion-> i cannot disagree
<NattyTux> amenado: I meant, in which directory??? programs which I compile from source
<rsk> yea woden
 * sdsheeks hugs his astaro setup
<amenado> NattyTux-> create a directory called /mysource  and dump it there?
<NattyTux> amenado: in the root dir? or under /home/USERNAME ....?
<sdsheeks> Well folks today marks 30 days from the date i switched from gentoo and I'm loving it.
<NattyTux> amenado: I ask it because I was told , by a tutorial to install it under /usr/local/bin , but it makes no sense, since it requires using the
<woden> how do I get sound working?  It's not working atm
<amenado> NattyTux-> wherever you have plenty of spaces, if /home is a separate partition, sure go ahead and create a subdir within that
<abelabel> hi, I'm trying to recover data from the hard disk of a laptop that has boot problems. I'm now using an old live cd. The disk I want to recover is listed in the Sytem-> Disks Manager menu but has status 'inaccessible'. Is there still a way to access the disk? Would using a recent live cd be better?
<NattyTux> amenado: thanks
<DG19075> is having fun with Ultimate Edition 1.7
<orudie> the installation of ddclient is prompting for the interface for DNS client.. what do they mean by that ?
<Flannel> DG19075: Ultimate Edition is a cheap knockoff.  Suggest you use the proper one, as it contains everything anyway, without the brokenness
<gralco> hi guys
<farruinn> NattyTux: That tutorial mean you should use '--prefix=/usr/local' when running ./configure. The source can be anywhere.
<amenado> orudie-> on ubuntu?
<orudie> amenado yup
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: you should make that an ubotu trigger..lol
<Brownigan> i get "GRUB _" on bootup and tried reinstalling grub, only to get the same error
<amenado> orudie-> i dont use ddclient, which package that came out of?
<Spunky> Hey guys I have a problem with the add/remove list when I try to install something. I keep getting a window that says "The list of applications is not available. To refresh you need a working internet connection." And I even tried the apt-get install command and it won't work either. Any idea on how to fix?
<Brownigan> grub is not installed to the mbr, since i'm chainloading it from rEFIt on a macbook pro
<orudie> amenado: just did sudo apt-get install ddclient
<lesshaste> geirha, wireless is working now :)
<amenado> orudie-> why? dhclient is stock, you dont like dhclient?
<NattyTux> amenado: I see, thanks alot
<orudie> amenado: didnt know about dhclient
<farruinn> Spunky: try running 'sudo apt-get update' to update the package list
<orudie> amenado: i just need anything that would point my domain to my ip
<orudie> amenado: dynamic ip that is
<Spunky> Alright will do sir.
<amenado> Spunky do you have internet access ?
<Spunky> ...
<Spunky> yes
<amenado> orudie  dhclient eth0  assuming your nic is eth0
<stefan_> oh god
<KalEl> assuming both work, what is preferable, generic linux kernel or i386 linux kernel?
<stefan_> that's one for bash.org
<Flannel> KalEl: generic
<KalEl> ok thanks
<Flannel> Spunky: do `sudo apt-get update` and pastebin the output (see !paste for pastebin)
<KalEl> also why is generic preferable?
<Flannel> KalEl: 386 is for people who have problems running generic
<Spunky> sam@sam-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get update
<Spunky> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_GB
<Spunky> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_GB
<Spunky> Reading package lists... Done
<Spunky> sorry for that long crap but that's all i got actually
<orudie> amenado: a little more specifics please? i'm a noob
<Flannel> !paste | Spunky
<Flannel> Spunky: alright, well, your problem is you have no internet sources.  Which is odd, but thats ok.
<Mingys> How can i download the file from this link? http://palabre.gavroche.net/download/?getFile=2
<stefan_> that happens if ubuntu can't find internet acces at install time
<Mingys> i tried Links
<Maimster> Good afternoon to all ubuntoonians...
<Mingys> but it returns me a html
<amenado> orudie on a terminal type   sudo dhclient eth0  assuming your nic is eth0
<stefan_> you can enable the internet sources manually :)
<danand> Spunky - pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spunky> ah ok
<KalEl> well... my pc is only working with i386 after i installed the alpha 6 of HH
<Maimster> I have to wait my lag out.
<danand> spunky - is this a new install?
<KalEl> i'll look out for an update for generic then... thanks for the information
<Spunky> so i can hopefully just ajust the network tools list, and make it recognize my network, and it should be fixed right?
<Spunky> and yes it is
<Flannel> Spunky: Go to System > Admin > Software Sources, and you'll be enabling them there.  main, restricted, universe are the three main ones, multiverse is ok too.  You want gutsy, gutsy-updates, and gutsy-security, but not gutsy-proposed, or gutsy-backports
<orudie> amenado: ok did that, what was that supposed to do ?
<luben> hi everybody...can anyone help me with a soundblaster audigy se 7.1? (alsa don't detect it)
<Flannel> Spunky: (and I'm sorry I can't be more specific, I don't know what the dialog looks like)
<Spunky> Its fine flannel, I think i can take it from here hehe
<danand> spunky - pastebin that file. you may need to edit it - no internet sources for packages can be due to a bug in the gutsy installer
<stefan_> he can just use the graphic tool for it like flannel suggested
<amenado> orudie-> did it assign an ip address to your interface card?  check with ifconfig
<Spunky> that's interesting
<Flannel> Spunky: if youre fine with editing things by hand, you can do that too.  Its faster as far as I'm concerned
<luben> someone knows how to config a ac0106 chipset?
<Spunky> I like editing it with my hands lol
<NattyTux> Ok I have an issue with pidgin 2.4.0
<thedman^> Does anyone have any experience with joysticks in gutsy?
<amenado> Mingys-> just doubleclick on it
<amenado> and save it
<domino> is this the right channel to ask about spanning/raid/partitions?
<NattyTux> Just installed it from source, and I ge this messge when trying to run it : "pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_account_get_current_error
<NattyTux> "
<NattyTux> now I have a solution which is runing it with 'sudo pidgin'...
<Flannel> Spunky: deb [URL of a mirror (see !mirrors)] gutsy main restricted universe multiverse, is the line, then make two more for gutsy-updates and gutsy-security
<Flannel> NattyTux: why are you installing pidgin from source?
<NattyTux> but I dont want it to have root permission
<Spunky> mk
<NattyTux> Flannel : latest version
 * sdsheeks prays the snow stops soon.
<Itaku> how do i set up a round robin on ubuntu? i got a domain name already.
<thedman^> I have three different usb joystics, all work great in jscalibrator, but in all games only the buttons work not the d-pads.  Any clues?
<NattyTux> I dont want it to have root permissions...
<NattyTux> so how to I solve this?
<danand> Flannel - enabling sources through synaptics etc will work, but it can produce a messy /etc/apt/sources.list file - guess i'm a bit pedantic about things like that - with loads of entries that file can become difficult to read
<amenado> Itaku can you clarify that please? what is your network layout, elaborate
<polter> I wish someone would write a song about the wonderful excitement of dist-upgrading
<stefan_> would be one agressive song, lol
<Flannel> danand: We always try the GUI stuff first, since a lot of people are afraid of editing config files, even though yeah, manual editing is faster and cleaner
<bruenig> polter: you should use a distro that doesn't require such absurd error prone discrete jumps
<polter> I like dist-upgrading.. it's fun!
<polter> :P
<bruenig> if russian roulette is fun
<danand> Flannel - naah - dive in at the deep end... you can learn a lot more about your system that way :)
<polter> I very rarely have problems that aren't fixable within 5 minutes
 * MatBoy should be banned form the xubuntu channel now... gnome is nice !
<danand> Flannel - course you can also screw it up that way too :)
<thedman^> I have three different usb joystics, all work great in jscalibrator, but in all games only the buttons work not the d-pads.  Any clues?
<stefan_> NattyTux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4431162
<tim167> I inserted my bluetooth dongle, it is listed in lsusb, but nothing happens when i turn on my phone's bluetooth, how do I connect to a bluetooth device ?
<MatBoy> does gnome has a rightmousebutton menu as XFCE has ?
<Flare183> MatBoy: If some needs to be banned then just ask in the channel
<Tigerplug> Im trying to install PHPmyadmin on a new Ubuntu VPS (I have already set up vhosts for two domains), when I go to http://serverip/phpmyadmin its not there
<Flare183> MatBoy: I think so
<MatBoy> Flare183, hehe
<Tigerplug> any help?
<stefan_> MattyTux: a valid .deb package of Pidgin 2.4.0 is available via getdeb, also.. check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4431162
<MatBoy> Flare183, why not indeed... I can;'t find it at " backgrounds"  or so
<domino> Tigerplug u sure u've put it in the correct folder? :>
<danand> MatBoy - no... not in the same way as xfce does.
<Nith> Tigerplug: did you install it from the repos?
<karter> hallo has anyone openliebereis for hardy as a .deb file?
<xq> MatBoy: Nope, XFCE is the best for that menu style (the right click / drop down menus / kind of like CSS-y).
<xq> MatBoy: I have never come across a program that does that in Gnome. Gnome just uses it's panel app for program management.
<karter> have problems to compile
<shadowh512> hello
<polter> karter, what's the compile-errors?
<MatBoy> danand, ok, because I have 2 screens above each other and my top screen is recognized as the top of my screen, so I miss the window bar when I place it at the top of the lower screen... it overlaps
<rafaelscj> hi all
<jstritar> acs
<danand> MatBoy - gnome is a more windows centric desktop. icewm and xfce tend to be more nix centric - ie right click gives you a menu of apps to choose from. do think you can configure rclick to behave like that in gnome though
<xq> MatBoy: Are you using an nvidia card? You can use nvidia -settings to try to fix it?
<karter> content_handler_libxml.cpp:61: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '*' token
<karter> make[4]: *** [libopenpluginlib_pl_la-content_handler_libxml.lo] Fehler 1
<MatBoy> xq, yep, nvidia, 2 of them for 4 monitors
<woden> I have no sound...How do I setup my sound card in Ubuntu?
<karter> whan i try to do the make..
<ArthurArchnix> MatBoy: That sounds like fun. I'll join your quest.
<ArthurArchnix> MatBoy: I get to be the mage.
<danand> MatBoy - nice :)
<Nith> Tigerplug: I did phpmyadmin last week, if you installed it from the repos, you need to move the config file from /etc/phymyadmin/apache.conf to /etc/apache2/sites-available/phpmyadmin
<polter> karter, you got all the required packages?
<Stwange> I'm trying to install IE6 on gutsy using IEs4linux. Has anyone else managed this? Because I'm getting the following error: http://pastebin.com/d441ea470
<Nith> Tigerplug: Then run a2ensite phpmyadmin
<xq> MatBoy: Yeah, Ubuntu is annoying with multiple monitors....nvidia offers a better management tool if you have it installed :) Don't use Ubuntu's management interface, it will most likely screw you.
<MatBoy> haha, ow I have this already for 2 years... yes it works quite nice
<polter> Stwange, use wine-doors for that
<karter> ja is not komplaning about packeges
<MatBoy> xq, yap
<karter> have you iunstalled jahshaka on hary
<karter> installed
<xq> danand: And yep, xfce = <3
<compu73rg33k> I have amd_64 architecture ubuntu 7.10 installation, but how can I run firefox in i386 (so I can use adobe flash)?
<polter> jashaka? is that still being developed?
<ngabriel> anyone every setup an ubuntu box as a wireless network bridge?
<karter> jop
<karter> think so
<karter> is great
<MatBoy> I have the idea that gnome is faster tahn XFCE these days
<Tigerplug> Nith - thankyou... just to check its sudo apt-get install mysql-server for mysql but how do I set the root password
<Stwange> compu73rg33k, you have to use either ndiswrapper, or (easier) installed firefox32. Google for either of those "ndiswrapper" or "installing 32 bit firefox on ubuntu 64"
<polter> MatBoy, well if not, almost.. xfce really isn't light at all anymore
<rafaelscj> !rm | rafaelscj
<compu73rg33k> thanks Stwange
<MatBoy> polter, indeed, I see the same
<fabio> i didn't know ie4linux was a python script...
<woden> I have no sound...How do I setup my sound card in Ubuntu?
<danand> MatBoy - imo xfce has tried to become too much like gnome - it used to be _alot_ lighter .... and better for it
<MatBoy> danand, indeed, that was I thought too
<Stwange> fabio, I just followed the instructions at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<fabio> to install ie6 on linux you need to grab some cab files.
<Nith> Tigerplug: yes, although I don't remember about the root password
<rafaelscj> !rm
<Nith> Tigerplug: I think its blank by default
<MatBoy> btw, nvidia settings removes my nvidia-glx-new.... I think I will run into troubles again
<polter> installing ie for linux is easiest done through wine-doors..
<fabio> there is something wrong in your python installation
<polter> click the checkbox, click install.. done
<rafaelscj> is ubotu here?
<Tigerplug> thanks Nith
<karter> ُفهرeُِفففeفeفق
<luben> woden: which soundcar do you have?
<Nith> Tigerplug: np
<karter> sorry
<woden> luben:  I have 2.  One is a Creative Labs X-Fi XtremeGamer, the other is my onboard sound chip that came with my Asus P5B motherboard.
<rafaelscj> where is ubotu?
<caner> i have a geforce go 7200 (hp-dv6000) and using ubuntu7.10 .but the screen blinks and finally freezes when using nvidia driver. should i lower some settings??
<fabio> !bot
<tim167> how do i send a file over bluetooth from phone to computer ? I try to connect and it fails. can anyone help ? thanks
<danand> woden - need a bit more info than that for people to be able to help. find out the make and model of you sound card first - type lspci in a terminal to see a list of your hardware. either that or look through the output of lshw. if your not comfortable with cli stuff look at system -> preferences -> hardware info
<stefan_> caner: are you using the repository driver?
<polter> tim167, I don't really know but I have heard of people using the obex-protocol for that
<MatBoy> man, gnome is 100% faster here, no joke
<caner> stefan_ : yes
<bartwe> how can i set a higher refresh rate for the texmode console ?
<MatBoy> and that on a Q6600 on 3,4 Ghz
<stefan_> caner: have you tried to reconfigure x?
<fabio> how about kde 4 ?
<caner> stefan_ : i mean the one which comes with restricted drivers manager
<woden> danand:  Does ubuntu support the Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<stefan_> caner: yeah, that's the one I meant :)
<tim167> polter, i used hidd --connect, and it looks like its connecting, then on the phone i can discover the computer, and do a send, but then it says it fails
<Stwange> polter, I've installed wine-doors, but I'm not sure what you mean - do I just download the .exe straight from MS?
<caner> stefan_ shoul i do something with nvidia-settings program?
<polter> tim167, sorry dude, but I don't really use bluetooth
<danand> woden - yes ... that should use the emu10k driver...
<woden> danand:  Well it didn't get setup by the default ubuntu install....I have no sound...what do I need to do to get it to work?
<danand> woden - in a terminal type  asoundconfig list  to see what audio cards your system can "see"
<stefan_> caner: I've never used that program, I think you have a configuration problem.
<woden> danand:  bash: asoundconfig: command not found
<woden> danand:  Names of available sound cards:
<woden> U0x46d0x8c9
<Nith> time to do dishes -.-
<woden> danand:  I think that's my USB webcam microphone though.
<danand> woden - sorry - asoundconf list
<stefan_> caner: are you using compiz?
<caner> stefan_ i disabled most of the options in the program and favored performance for quality but it still keep blinking
<tim167> polter, that's ok, maybe someone else here ? i followed these steps : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, but it doesnt explain how to actually send / receive something, or what to do if bluetooth device says it cant connect...
<woden> danand:  lspci shows my Creative Labs SB X-Fi though.
<caner> stefan_ no i do not use compiz because compiz goes to freeze much faster
<danand> woden - did you try asoundconf list?
<polter> is X-fi support now? I while back it wasn't
<polter> supported*
<polter> man I just can't seem to spell right
<woden> danand:  Names of available sound cards:
<woden> U0x46d0x8c9
<danand> woden - hmmm .... wait one
<stefan_> caner: have you tried to reconfigure x?
<tim167> how do I receive a file over bluetooth ? i followed this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but it doesn't say how to send/receive thanks
<woden> danand:  I believe that is my USB webcam...
<danand> woden - what is the output of cat /proc/asound/modules
<polter> wow.. "could not install: nautilus".. that'll be fun to fix
<woden> danand:    1 snd_usb_audio
<danand> polter - :O
<woden> danand:  I think I have my onboard sound chip disabled in the BIOS.
<polter> I better close Xchat.. I shouldn't have it running while updating anyway
<woden> danand:   But my X-Fi should be available.
<danand> woden  - is the audio card your using usb external?
<BrunoXLambert> Hello, I have a brand new LG laptop that have some weird hardware I guess. my ethernet adapter is only reconsied by ubuntu hardy (I guess the driver is only in 2.6.24...), but I can't get X to work. I have an error: no screen found
<DaveEngland> hello! can anybody help me, how can i make, that sound will work on ubuntu? :S
<karter> We are pleased to announce that the jahshaka project has been liberated from its evil benefactors and is now free to get back to its roots and start building the high end visual effects tools it set out to deliver!
<karter> For the past 2 years our project has been held up by a group of sponsors who had alternative goals when they took the project over, and these goals have resulted in very little progress and traction. As a result, instead of delivering the V3 that we set out to build, we were only just able to get Jahplayer v3 out the door.
<sgtpepper729> if anyone can help, this is a very small issue, but when I run amarok, the notification icon does not show up on the taskbar anymore, I have the preferences in amarok set right, does anyone know why that might be happening?
<Odd-rationale> BrunoXLambert: have you tried reconfiguring X?
<woden> danand:  The audio card is a USB webcam.
<joh> Hi, I'm having trouble booting the 7.10 64bit live-cd - after the kernel is loaded, the screen goes blank and doesn't receive any signal. Any way to run a text-based install?
<ArthurArchnix> I wonder, would it be possible to put a script in .gnome2/nautilus-scripts and all it does is call the 'main menu' panel applet?
<karter> try restart x
<karter> run it from terminal
<woden> danand:  Yes, external USB webcam.  It's not really an audio card.  I think Ubuntu is picking up the microphone.
<ArthurArchnix> what is the main menu applet, where can I find that?
<stefan_> caner: nvidia-xconfig might also be of help :)
<danand> woden - eh??
<BrunoXLambert> Odd-rationale, sure, made quite a lot of test (with debian, ubuntu and slackware). actually Debian add more option when doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but nothing worked
<danand> woden - can you pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb?
<stefan_> joh: text based install can be done with the alternate install cd
<woden> danand: sure 1 sec
<Odd-rationale> BrunoXLambert: hmm. sounds like something's not right with your srceen section of your xorg file?
<caner> stefan_ the computer just froze i had to reboot. could you please help me to reconfigure x
<danand> woden - k
<joh> stefan_: But not from the normal CD?
<stefan_> joh: not that I know about
<joh> stefan_: Ok thanks
<xyblor> how do I install grub onto a drive without disturbing the /boot directory of that drive?
<woden> danand:  here is lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58906/
<inSanity_> hi ppl
<stefan_> caner: nvidia-xconfig can generate an xorg.conf file for you
<Bradley_> i have now settled on Virtual Box runnig Ubunto from windows
<danand> woden - k - taking a look ....
<caner> stefan_ i did is that all?
<BrunoXLambert> Odd-rationale, yeah, I jsut don't know what to throw in there. It's a LG-R405 laptop with a 14.1'' display
<woden> danand:  lsusb  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58907/
<Bradley_> :)
<caner> stefan_ it keeps blinking :::(
<inSanity_> I can't create files in a davfs mounted directory, anyone a clue ( I CAN make folders though )
<stefan_> caner: you let that tool create a new xorg.conf file for you?
<xyblor> I just need to install grub to the boot sector of a drive
<BrunoXLambert> Odd-rationale, and google doesn't know what to do!!! hehe
<sdrr> is here anyone running hardy already ?
<inSanity_> sdrr : yes I'm
<inSanity_> hardy runs ok! :)
<Odd-rationale> BrunoXLambert: I really don't know, then. Sorry :(
<ahmedh724> please i need help
<inSanity_> we al do ;)
<ahmedh724> i have 256 ram
<caner> stefan_ it says it made a backup. and new x configuration file written to ...
<sdrr> inSanity_: sounds good, do you know by accident if xen 3.2 is available for hardy?
<ahmedh724> i can't run the live cd
<joh> stefan_: Seems to work with the nosplash option
<Odd-rationale> ahmedh724: Have you tried the alt cd ?
<stefan_> caner: you have to restart your X session then
<ahmedh724> no
<BrunoXLambert> Odd-rationale, yeah it's okay, i guess i shouldn't have bought brand new hardware
<domino> anyone, this is an easy question, i'm new to unix :>, how do i - from terminal - set up partitions? im looking to set up 5 partitions, one on each harddrive, then put them together as one in LVM/ combine as raid
<stefan_> caner: cane be done by rebooting or by doing Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Bradley_> ahmedh724: did you burn it from the ISO or just unpack it and then burn that
<stefan_> joh: never knew that, thought that only removed the splash
<caner> stefan_ ok let met try
<ahmedh724> the live cd opens busybox initramfs and   things i don't understand
<ahmedh724> i think it is something like command prompt in windows
<joh> stefan_: Yeah, and without 'quiet' you can see that it actually boots :P;
<acee1234> how do you change conky themes?
<inSanity_> sdrr: yes it is
<ahmedh724> i burnt it from the iso
<stefan_> joh: ^_^ good luck then
<inSanity_> sdrr: installing it now :)
<Bradley_> ahmedh724: go to this room and ill help #livecd
<joh> stefan_: Thanks :-)
<ahmedh724> ok thanks
<domino> anyone?
<alex___> hi guys. is there a way to name the home partition in ubuntu so that in os x it's not called "UNTITLED"?
<sdrr> inSanity_: ok ic, my god I'm download the hardy iso and it takes 14 hrs ,.. :(
<inSanity_> sdrr: I upgrade from 7.10
<inSanity_> *upgraded
<tim167> i try gnome-obex.send and it asks me to select bluetooth device but none is listed
<sdrr> inSanity_: aha
<woden> danand:  got anything?
<sdrr> inSanity_: ok thanks for the tip
<brobostigon> does the network/smb printer hosted by a win2000 machine, i am trying to print too, need to be in the same domain/workgroup as me, or doesnt it matter??
<inSanity_> sdrr: update-manager -d
<inSanity_> should able to do it
<woden> How do I get my Creative Labs SB X-Fi to work in Ubuntu?
<domino> alex___ maybe u can help me out? :>
<ubotu> Spunky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alex___> domino, what's your question?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ArthurArchnix> how do I run an applet from the terminal? Do I have to use the panel, or can I call it from the CL?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<inSanity_> DAVFS2 , anyone familiar with that?
<domino> how to set up a partition from terminal/console/"cmdpromt"
<kenisai> can anyone help me with running ubuntu?
<nikitis> Question i'm having an issue.  I do not have a visual effects option in preferences.  Compiz is enabled and 3dfx are working but i wish to configure them.  What package do i need installed to get this option?
<xyblor> is there a gui for grub?
<alex___> domino, i use gparted.... never tried from terminal
<stefan_> nikitis: are you using ubuntu?
<nikitis> stefan_, yes, I am
<danand> woden - think your card should be supported - theres even a 64bit driver available on creatives site which is unusual... are you using 64bit?
<stefan_> nikitis: compiz-settings-manager
<woden> danand: yes
<nikitis> stefan_, says couldn't find compiz-settings-manager
<caner> stefan_ : it keeps freezing. i opened two web pages with flash apps and it started blinking and froze
<crdlb> !ccsm | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<domino> i dont run ubuntu with GUI alex___, but ill try gparted. maybe it'll run
<crdlb> stefan_: not quite right :)
<stefan_> sorry, compizconfig-settings-manager :) installable via apt
<kenisai> I just installed ubuntu and I dint install any extra components when asked, Now i dont have an interface only a command interface... what should i do? im new to ubuntu and i need help
<stefan_> yay bot ^^
<dallas> for some reason my sound only works every once and a while and to get it back i have to restart but is there a process i can kill and then just restart again so i dont have to do a complete reboot?
<stefan_> crdlb: I noticed too late, thanks :)
<alex___> domino, ah. i've never tried that... it should be doable from command line with gparted tho
<danand> woden - can you just check to see if you have the emu10k driver in your modules list first ... do lsmod | grep emu10k and see if it shows up
<acee1234> how do i change conky themes?
<nikitis> stefan_, crdlb, Thanks
<nikitis> crdlb, thanks
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm trying to use a download accellerator, i'm downloading some big files from a newsgroup, but DownThemAll! plugin for firefox, won't increase the chunks it's downling in, so i'm stuck at 40kb/s , when i should be up at 160 at least
<kenisai> I just installed ubuntu and I dint install any extra components when asked, Now i dont have an interface only a command interface... what should i do? im new to ubuntu and i need help
<NET||abuse> Is there a download accellerator that'll download in multiple chunks to speed up per connection limited speeds and allow me to enter a user/pass for a download, as in the newsgroup login.
<kenisai> is there anyway i can reinstall ubuntu using a command?
<dallas> did you not have a live cd kenisai?
<Jowi> kenisai, you installed the server version?
<stefan_> caner: hm, have you tried to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ion> sorry my silly question but how shall install a program that is in tar.gz format or whatever ?
<dallas> for some reason my sound only works every once and a while and to get it back i have to restart but is there a process i can kill and then just restart again so i dont have to do a complete reboot?
<kenisai> i installed using the one with no cd or anything
<stefan_> caner: note that this will require you to input some advanced information :) but it might help you out here
<alanbshepard70> How can I force a fullscreen application to run on a second monitor with a dual screen setup?
<ion> sorry guys anybody can help me ?
<wizo> hey, hwo can i check that i'm using dhcp
<dallas> do you have an internet connection wizo?
<wizo> err nope
<dani_> Shalom!
<Bradley_> ion: with what
<danand> woden - you get anything from that?
<stefan_> ion: you've probably downloaded a source package :)
<IndyGunFreak> alanbshepard70: i wish i knew the answer to that as well.
<Bradley_> !ion | ettiuqutte
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dallas> do you have wireless or wired connection?
<acee1234> if no one knows how to change conky who or where might i ask
<stefan_> ion: have you tried looking for the program in the repositories?
<ion> stefan_: yeah but what I've to do ?
<Bradley_> ion: with what
<wizo> dallas, im running it on vmware server, and i cant get it to have internet access, so im trying to figure out what's wrong
<dallas> google acee1234
<woden> I enabled my onboard sound card and now Ubuntu can see it, but I still can't hear any sounds.  can anyone help please?
<Bradley_> woden: have you run the update manger
<rsk> woden: chek alsamixer if it's muted
<acee1234> dallas: tried it
<prince_jammys> ion: what is the name of the program?
<PriitM_> I got trouble with my WiFi connection going idle and I can't get it 'out' of there, could please anyone tell me which actions should I take? Picture of iwconfig, iwlist scan, init/networking restart and such: http://priitm.planet.ee/1/prob.png
<woden> Bradley:  the update manager?  nope.
<alanbshepard70> IndyGunFreak: I want to run fceu fullscreen on my TV, I hope I find an answer :-\
<stefan_> ion: the program might be available from the ubuntu repositories... use the package manager to see if it's available :)
<ion> Bradley: I would like to know how shall I install a program that is in taz.gz
<woden> rsk: alsamixer looks confusing...how do I tell if it's muted there?  My gnome sound applet doesn't say it's muted.
<ion> I've got a few of them here...
<wizo> dallas, should be on a ethernet if it's running in vmware i think
<danand> woden - did you check the output of lsmod | grep emu10k ??
<ompaul> ion, what program are they?
<woden> danand:  that output is null
<kenisai> i installed ubuntu but i dint install a desktop environment
<kenisai> is it possible to reinstall?
<alanbshepard70> ion: tar -xzvf /package.tar.gz, then cd /packagedir then ./configure then ./make then ./make install
<amews_aj> Hi, is it correct that kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE ??
<rsk> woden: how is it confusing? use m to mute and unmute
<Linux_Fresher> is it REALLY true that viruses are there for LINUX ?
<kenisai> or install a desktop environment?
<danand> woden - k, just to check again your running a 64 bit system ?
<IndyGunFreak> amenado: maybe a few other subtle differences, but more or less, yes
<Linux_Fresher> i thought linux was like virus proof thing =(
<woden> rsk: no they are not muted.
<ompaul> !virus | Linux_Fresher
<ubotu> Linux_Fresher: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PriitM_> Linux_Fresher, there are very few, like 40 perhaps, but they aren't spreaded much.
<woden> danand: yes 64 bit I believe.  Linux valhalla 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 21:26:31 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dallas> how can you kill the sound process?
<RabidWeezle> is there a bash command similar to dos'es "pause"
<ion> hold on guys let my try some stuff that some of you guys told me...
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Fresher: viruses are just malicious code.., Linux is not immune to malicious code, but if you practice proper security, damage will be severely limited..
<qense> it is very hard to get your pc infected with a virus when running linux
<RabidWeezle> as in a command that says "Please press any key to continue"
<prince_jammys> ion why don't you tell us the program names? maybe packages are available
<qense> you have to use old code or be in root all time
<RabidWeezle> I'm trying to make a script for it
<kenisai> is it possible to reintall ubuntu or download a a desktop environment? cuz i dint install one.... now i have a black screen with just text on it/////
<kenisai> can anyone help please?
<ion> and many thanks for you guys
<danand> woden - ok ... see if you get any output from modprobe -l | grep emu10k
<qense> kenisai: type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> kenisai: you can install a desktop environment, and X if you don't have it
<kenisai> ok thanks!!
<Pici> kenisai: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<kenisai> ill try
<Linux_Fresher> IndyGunFreak  .. ok i just googled .. there are 874 known viruses/worms for linux .. as u say, "practice proper security" , what it means in terms of linux ? [other than not logging in as root?]
<woden> danand: yes but it's too much to paste here want me to put it on pastebin?
<bluebanana> how do i add a "sudo command" every time I start-up the computer (that is, when a new session starts) and have it run automatically?
<danand> woden - k
<dallas> how do you check and see what all services are running?
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Fresher: thats the most major thing right there, not logging in as root.
<woden> danand:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58908/
<danand> woden - k ... just lookin...
<caner> stefan_ i did it but a little randomly. and it made no help still slows down and freezes
<Linux_Fresher> IndyGunFreak  so thats all that needs to be done ?  setup as root and never go again there as root ? [my 1st day of linux]
<ion> prince_jammys: because I don't know :( how to install using my terminal and I wanna know that as well...I few stupid becauce I can't do it...as you guys can see I'm  newuser...so I came from windows...
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Fresher: and still most linux viruses, dont' effect the linux box, they are made to attack vulnerable linux servers, which then exploit windows machines(most of the time)
<stefan_> caner: you restarted after changing the xorg.conf file?
<caner> stefan_ yes
<acee1234> im cant seem to get the file browser seach fuction to work properly
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Fresher: not really *never go there again*, but don't do every day tasks from root... with ubuntu, you don't do that anyways
<danand> woden - did you install from the standard 7.10 cd?
<ion> j
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | Linux_Fresher
<prince_jammys> ion: the names of the programs that you downloaded are ...
<ubotu> Linux_Fresher: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<caner> stefan_ restarted gnome with ctrl+alt+backspce
<woden> danand:  yes I think so
<amews_aj> Hi, is it correct that kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE ??
<usse1> amews_aj: pretty much yes
<stefan_> caner: try a system reboot :)
<Linux_Fresher> IndyGunFreak would it be just matter of time ? when [if] world shifts to linux, all people writing viruses for windows will start coding viruses for linux? =/
<woden> danand:  No wait I installed from the standard 8.06 I think
<Bradley_> is there any way to reset your display settings from the terminal
<amews_aj> usse1: Are they both stable, and can you install the same on it ?
<qense> the most virusses/exlpoits for Linux I know are in closed source
<danand> woden - in that case, i think your running a 32 bit system, even though your hardware is 64bit ... this is no bad thing though....
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Fresher: some say yes.. but i've yet to get anything in 2yrs
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, no it would not be and this is not a discussion channel you can join #ubuntu-offtopic this is strictly for support issues not discussion
<usse1> amews_aj: yes all the same software goes for both
<qense> it's very hard to find bugs there if you're not a developer and there are less people who can contribute to the coee
<inSanity_> for those of you who want to use davfs with ubuntu
<inSanity_> http://www.vtek.nl/howto-setup-ubuntu-with-davfs_software_189.html
<amews_aj> usse1: And ubuntu isn
<amews_aj> isn't more stable than kubuntu ?
<danand> woden - try typing sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<Bradley_> Is there anyway to reset your resoultion from the terminal???
<woden> danand:  I am?  I wanted to run 64 bit system....
<woden> danand:  nothing comes up with that command
<Linux_Fresher> qense  .. erm .. ok .. i know open source where the code is given to people , closed source is that they dont code to people .. how does that matter ? i am confused
<chris1> i did something stupid, i hit a few buttons before reading what they do.. ctrl+alt+f1 creates a ttyl but i did not read how to undo it.. help?
<ion> prince_jammys:skype, amsn..azureus and so on..
<lordleemo> IndyGunFreak: were did you get 874 from
<macncheez3000> one could make the argument that linux bases systems are harder to write viruses for
<IndyGunFreak> lordleemo: i didn't, he spewed that number..lol, it sounded like crap to me, but i let it go
<danand> woden - ok ... thats ok.... type lsmod | grep emu10k again and see if you get any output
<qense> Linux_Fresher: open source means more people who can look at the code, and can find bugs
<macncheez3000> leading to a reduction in script kiddies
<usse1> amews_aj: I found kubuntu to be less stable/usable than ubuntu
<anniku989> prince_jammys: hi
<prince_jammys> !info amsn | ion
<Linux_Fresher> lordleemo ..  i got it from wikipedia
<amews_aj> k
<ubotu> ion: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<qense> and there a lot of those people will write often a patch
<Linux_Fresher> lordleemo .. brb getting the link for u
<macncheez3000> ussel: as did i
<lordleemo> IndyGunFreak: wikpedia ha ha ha typical eh
<woden> danand:  yes there is output
<Bradley_> HEllo, is there any way to reset your resoultion from the terminal
<prince_jammys> ion these packages are available through repositories, you don't need to deal with tar.gz
<Linux_Fresher> soz its 863
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, you are a victim of Fear Uncertainty and Doubt please drop the subject join #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to chat
<woden> danand:  here is output of that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58910/
<prince_jammys> ion: except maybe skype
<qense> Bradley_: you can edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf manually
<bluebanana> How do i add a sudo command into my session?
<qense> or type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select other resolutions
<danand> woden - ok ... that means that modules been inserted into the running kernel ... that output looks good
<Bradley_> my resoultion is too high
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul .. soz .. i will just give him the weblink and go to that channel
<IndyGunFreak> Bradley_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   just take generic defaults, until your back toa  GUI..
<Bradley_> and i cant see anything
<Linux_Fresher> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses    .. thats where it says 863
<woden> danand:  great.  So what's the next step?
<prince_jammys> ion: have you installed them already? ie did you do the commmands the someone posted to you above?
<Xorothal> http://www.google.com
<prince_jammys> anniku989: hi
<danand> woden - now type sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart ***Note ... no implied warranties ... :) ****
<caner> stefan_ it got worse firefox slows down the system incredibly
<ion> prince_jammys: not yeat, I gonna do right now..
<prince_jammys> ion don't
<ion> prince_jammys: no
<woden> danand:  my computer sparked and smoke came out
<woden> danand:  just kidding.  It says Loading additoinal hardware drivers [OK]
<prince_jammys> ion type this in a terminal::  sudo apt-get install amsn azureus
<caner> stefan_ it blinks especially when scrolling thruogh a page
<rencore_> any ideas as to why when i go to another tty it just flashes _ and doesnt load?
<fismoll8> hi everyone--I am backing up my hard drive, and have heard that all I really need to back up are my /etc and /home folders. But don't I also need to back up /usr? It seems vital
<stefan_> caner: I've been checking google, it seems to be a problem with the current driver / your card
<prince_jammys> ion: that will automatically download and install those packages
<Linux_Fresher> Also, i tried to install Ubuntu , but it tried to over write all the USED portion of hard drive .. is it a bug in installation program ?
<stefan_> no bug: you can choose the partitioning type at installation time
<danand> woden - that sounds promising ... now type sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart .... btw you  just gave me a heart attack :)
<caner> stefan_ do you think i should keep with the generic driver? or could it have a solution?
<ion> prince_jammys: yeah is true and whe I have as a binary that the other issue
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, no it is your call if that is what you want to do now I have said several times you are offtopic this is chatter not direct support issues
<woden> danand:  last command went through just fine.
<prince_jammys> ion: i don't understand the question. what is it?
<stefan_> caner: for now, stepping down to the generic driver and waiting for a driver update seem the best approach :)
<tim167> I try to send a file from my phone over bluetooth to my computer, it sees my computer, it tries to connect, then fails. any ideas ?
<Linux_Fresher> stefan_  .. it gave me an option to choose partitioning type .. but it kept changing the space needed back to exactly the USED value of the hard drive
<bluebanana> what's the terminal command for "appearance preferences"?
<danand> woden - ok ... just a quick check ... type asoundconf list again and see what you get
<stefan_> caner: also, create a forum topic and inclue your xorg.conf file :)
<ahmedh724> please how can i install ubuntu from the live cd although i have only 256 mb ram the cd opens busybox initramfs screen.any suggestions?
<caner> <stefan_> thank you. a last question. how can i know when the next driver will be released?
<ion> prince_jammys:right, when I download a binary and I have to install it...that's what I mean.
<stefan_> Linux_Fresher: O_o never had that problem
<woden> danand:  output of asoundconf list  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58911/
<stefan_> caner: the update manager will blink :)
<ompaul> !dualboot > Linux_Fresher (read the message from the bot you are not reading that screen correctly)
<woden> danand:  ignore prior.  here is output.  Intel
<woden> U0x46d0x8c9
<caner> stefan_ thanks for help
<amenado> ahmedh724-> do you currently have linux already or ubuntu would be your first?
<stefan_> caner: also, a forum topic might lead to a better sollution, compiling the latest driver by yourself might solve the problem
<stefan_> caner: as the repository driver you used isn't the latest available :)
<ahmedh724> i am new to linux but now i am running pclinuxos
<danand> woden - and the output of cat /proc/asound/modules ?
<stefan_> caner: that, however, is a more difficult process you will probably be better helped with via the forums :)
<magic> or mount
<ahmedh724> but installing software is awful on it so i would like to try ubuntu as it has build essential
<woden> danand:
<woden>    0 snd_hda_intel
<woden>  1 snd_usb_audio
<ompaul> ahmedh724, then do it
<amenado> ahmedh724-> would you like to experiment with me, using the liveCD iso from a hard disk?
<caner> <stefan_> allright i will try to read about them
<prince_jammys> ion: ok look, go to the menu and go to add/remove
<stefan_> caner: I'll do some more research and reply to your topic if I find something :)
<magic> how to extract or mount daa file in ubuntu amd64
<magic> acetoneiso aint working
<Linux_Fresher> stefan_ .. details:  80 GB HD sata --> 13.5 GB free --> contains windows XP and other programs in used space [total HD is NTFS formatted]--> wanted to give 5 GB to Ubuntu --> started installation program
<prince_jammys> ion: and search for the packages you want (amsn, azureus, and so on) -- install them from there. you DON'T need to download them
<ahmedh724> now therei sno problem with the cd i got the cd  from ubuntu itself i recieved it post
<danand> woden - do you have an on board sound card?
<Linux_Fresher> stefan_  Now, on step 4 of installation it gives 3 options .. i chose "manual"
<rencore_> any ideas as to why when i go to another tty it just flashes _ and doesnt load?
<amenado> ahmedh724-> am offering you a chance to experiment with livecd iso on your hard disk
<stefan_> Linux_Fresher: hm hm :)
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, and where did you want to install it - of course it wants some disk space
<magic> any alive???
<ion> prince_jammys:but sometimes times I need to download and instal so when I face up that situation what can I do then ?
<ahmedh724> how i have also the iso on windows and i burnt it so what i can do
<woden> danand:  Yes, onboard sound chip.
<woden> danand:  that's the  0 snd_hda_intel
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul .. same HD , it has 13.5 gb free .. wanted to make a partition of 5 GB and install ubuntu on it
<amenado> ahmedh724-> are you paying attention to what i have been telling you yet?
<ion> prince_jammys:I have to be a full user now I half user if you know what I mean...
<DonkeyKong101> any1 know y my system sounds dont work......i cant handle the silence.....
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, it has to "push the formatted space around" so as to work
<ahmedh724> no please what do you mean by expirement by iso live cd
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher,read that url the bot sent you
<eddyMul> Anybody got Hardy Alpha 5 ISOs booting under Gutsy's KVM?
<prince_jammys> ion then you follow the directions from the website you got them from, or search in the ubuntu forums, or come here.  But of the three packages you mentioned, two are available without having to compile them or download them from the web
<ion> prince_jammys: like I've to know how do deal with situations..
<danand> woden - hmmm... yeah .... can you try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio to see if you can hear anything. type control+C to stop that if you do
<amenado> ahmedh724-> well you make a copy of that iso to your hard disk and boot it from a hard disk..good enuff?
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul .. the issue that happens is that when i choose manual, it asked me how much space i want to give for ubuntu .. so i chose 5120 MB (5 x 1024)..it accepts manual typing there
<woden> danand:  I hear nothing
<ion> prince_jammys: alright but thanks anyway...
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, yeap well here is a clue - read the url it tells you all about that much better than IRC ever will
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul  but when i go to the next field of "type of format" [like fat 32, ext3 etc] , the first field reverts back to 64700 which is EXACTLY the used space on the HD
<amenado> ahmedh724-> and learn a few stuff along the way too
<ahmedh724> so i have to boot the iso image from the hard disk before entering windows or pclinux
<danand> woden - :( ... ok type alsamixer in a terminal .. can you tell me the card and chipset that it says its using
<prince_jammys> ion: what to do depends on whether they are debian packages (.deb) or software you have to compile. the thing i'm telling you is get as much as you can from the repositories.  if you don't see it in add/remove, go to your menu and look in "synaptic"
<magic> how to extract or mount daa file in ubuntu amd64
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, are you going to read the URL the bot has sent you?
<amenado> ahmedh724-> forget it, you dont seem to show interest
<ahmedh724> but please how can i boot from an iso image
<danand> woden - that will be output at the top left of the screen
<prince_jammys> ion: this makes sure you get updates in the future, and that you can uninstall with no problem
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul i am searching the chat, but there is no url that the bot sends
<ArthurArchnix> daa is proprietary. You need magic iso I think magic
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul could u please pm it to me ?
<NW2190> Hey, where does Ubuntu get the name of the mounted devices under Places?
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, the bot did
<woden> danand:  Card is HDA Intel, Chip is Analog Devices AD1988B
<ion> prince_jammys: sure...I will do it.
<magic> magic iso?
<amortvigil> What is THE ubuntu laptop or pc?
<NW2190> And how can I change the names?
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul nope, no pm or no url here on chat screen
<amenado> ahmedh724-> im going to ask you once more, would you like to work with me to get a working ubuntu system booted from a livecd copied on your hd?
<ion> prince_jammys: thanks for your help.
<ArthurArchnix> macic sorry, poweriso.  http://filext.com/file-extension/DAA
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, guess this is not for you if you can't find a pm from the bot then
<ahmedh724> yes i am ready now i am on pclinuxos and i have the iso image
<ahmedh724> then what?
<prince_jammys> ion no problem. you'll find that most of what you want (very few exceptions) is already available through repositories
<danand> woden - at the mo the system is using your onboard sound card ... we'll sort that out hopefully ... just need to try and get your SB card identified by the system
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<shawn_selig29> i got a quick question
<amenado> ahmedh724-> okay you have a pclinuxos right? does it uses  /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<magic> ArthurArchnix: thx :)
<stefan_> Lipoweriso can open .daa files and is available for linux :)
<ahmedh724> yes
<danand> woden - wait one....
<stefan_> *poweriso
<woden> danand: alrighty
<shawn_selig29> u now in windows how you can press the back button while browsing the net to go back a page.......well how can i set this up for linux?
<amenado> ahmedh724-> ls -la /boot/grub/menu.lst  on a terminal
<prince_jammys> ion: skype should have directions at their website
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul .. erm .. i can see the url here which ArthurArchnix typed .. but no msg from bot .. may be bot hasnt identified itself to nickserv [which is VERY unlikely]
<amenado> ahmedh724-> also you need to respond to me with my nick in the front okay? or else i will miss what your responses are
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, ehh maybe the bot is lagging a little bit lets sit back and wait a moment
<ahmedh724> ok i did it
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul its more than 30 secs by now .. it shoulda come
<amenado> !who | ahmedh724
<ahmedh724> what?
<amenado> yep bot is kaput, its not responding
<ion> prince_jammys: cool.
<Azodon> sometimes i find the applications in the repos are older then current versions and seem outdated.  Programs that link to server and require an same client version for all users
<Y-Town> Question:  Everytime I start up my computer or reboot it looses my wireless keyboard and mouse which is on a bluetooth usb stick (logitech MX5000).  Anyone know how to fix this from happening?
<amenado> ahmed do you notice i have your nick in front all the time? do the same when you answer back to me okay?
<magic> ArthurArchnix:  power iso its made for Windows98/Me, Windows2000/XP/2003/Vista operating system or above.
<ahmedh724> i opened the konsole and typed ls -la,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ArthurArchnix> magic Yup.
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, you have a point there --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<stefan_> magic: there's a linux version :)
<magic> i need for ubuntu
<amenado> ahmed if you dont do this, i will not be able to help you..
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul tx
<ion> prince_jammys: as you said I'll have a look I should have done more research before come around and ask you guys.
<ion> prince_jammys: as I said I mean.
<afabian> Hi.  I'm trying to reinstall grub in my MBR but I can't figure out how to do it.  Can anyone help out?  It's a serial ATA drive.  I can mount the root, say, with mount /dev/sda8 /mnt, but once I chroot, the "sda" isn't a valid block device anymore and I can't grub-install.  If I don't chroot, and try 'find /boot/grub/stage1', it always says 'file not found.'
<magic> on amd64
<ahmedh724> i typed in the konsole what you told me
<prince_jammys> ion: no, it's good because i was able to stop you :)
<stefan_> magic: http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm scroll down for the linux version :)
<amenado> ahmed do you notice i have your nick in front all the time? do the same when you answer back to me okay?
<ahmedh724> i got rw-r r root root march.........grub/menu.lst
<v3ctor> amenado: if he won't listen, then don't bother
<amenado> ahmed724 do you notice i have your nick in front all the time? do the same when you answer back to me okay?
<danand> woden - can you see what the output of: aplay -l is for me?
<ion> prince_jammys: :)
<ahmedh724> ok
<magic> stefan_:  thnx
<prince_jammys> ion: if you ever have doubts, you can also google "ubuntu gutsy howto install the_name_of_your_software"  (don't forget the "ubuntu" and "gutsy" ) and you will usually get links to the ubuntu forums
<ahmedh724> amenado:i typed in the konsole
<woden> danand:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58912/
<stefan_> magic: np =)
<amenado> ahmedh724-> okay thats more better, i can read your answer
<brobostigon> does the network/smb printer(win 2000 server) i am trying to print too, need to be in the same domain/workgroup as me, or doesnt it matter??
<ArthurArchnix> stefan_: Wow... thanks also.
<Odd-rationale> ahmedh724: Hint. You can use <TAB> to autocomplete names e.g. ame<TAB>
<ArthurArchnix> stefan_: I'd given up.. umm.... acquiring daa files.
<amenado> ahmedh724-> how many hard disk do you have?
<ion> prince_jammys: that's good.:)
<ivan_> hi, i have problems wiht my broadcom WiFi in ubuntu, is there any new kernel release that fixes this issue, the issu is that i get packetlosts, and signal level drops at random points
<ahmedh724> amenado: i have one 160 gigs
<ahmedh724> amenado: partitioned two for windows and the linux drives for pclinux
<amenado> ahmedh724-> how many partitions do you have? and do you have room for ubuntu?
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to pyneighborhood please
<woden> danand: should I be using ALSA or OSS?
<danand> woden - k .. ALSA
<ahmedh724> amenado: what is room please?
<Falstius> how do I change where the temporary file image is created for the gnome cd/dvd creator?  Or set any of the preferences for it?
<danand> woden - ALSA can support OSS stuff too...
<amenado> ahmedh724-> space is same as room, what language do you speak ?
<DIL> lol
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to pyneighborhood please
<woden> danand:  alrighty.  I went to System > Preferences > Sound, and tried the "Test" button for playback, and nothing comes out.
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul can i pm you plz ?
<ahmedh724> i am arabic but i know english
<amenado> ahmedh724-> i should charge you triple for making my gasoline very expensive.. :P
<woden> danand:  hey, I have an admission to make.
<woden> danand:  please don't slap me upside the head with a fish...
<DIL> 3x0=0
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, please do it in channel in case I give wrong information so someone can pull me up
<danand> woden - what ??? - speakers not turned on??
<amenado> ahmedh724-> anyhow, how big are the partitions?  what sizes?
<ahmedh724> ok then i can delete pclinux and install ubuntu in that space
<woden> danand:  I had my speaker plugged into the Creative Labs X-Fi, not the onboard sound card *DOH*
<woden> danand:  sorry to run you around like that...
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to pyneighborhood please
<Pirate_Hunter> hello all
<yeruti> how can i test if my wireless card is connecting to my wireless net?
<orudie> how can i upload a file using putty to my linux box ?
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul this is little complicated Q, i will try to simplify it to the best of my abilities.
<danand> woden - np ... i would have thought you wanted to run your sound with that card any way....
<v3ctor> orudie: you would be better off using winscp for that
<DJDarkstar> hi
<amenado> ahmedh724-> you dont pay attention well, i asked you several times to put the nickname in from and you have not done so,
<ahmedh724> one  for windows and one 100 ntfs for windows files and the rest are partitioned automaticly by pclinux installer into 2 drive 8 and 11 and the swap
<Azodon> yeruti : try to access your router , see what the net manager syas
<drewby> I use gnome.  what's a good front-end for subversion?
<ahmedh724> amenado: sorry
<danand> woden ... thats what i've been trying to do at least ...
<ompaul> orudie, there is a pscp with is a putty program to do that or psftp also iirc
<PriitM_> I got trouble with my WiFi connection going idle and I can't get it 'out' of there, could please anyone tell me which actions should I take? Picture of iwconfig, iwlist scan, init/networking restart and such: http://priitm.planet.ee/1/prob.png
<woden> danand:  I forgot it was plugged into the X-Fi, because that's what I use when I'm in Vista.....
<danand> woden - do you get any output if you plug the speakers into the onboard sound
<woden> danand:  yup I sure do it's working great.
<_6StringKng_> how do you disable the scrollback thing in konversation?
<drewby> something similar to tortoise in terms of functionality, but I'm comfortable with command line.  rapidsvn isn't really doing it for me.  do you guys have any recommendations
<_6StringKng_> err, nvm, got it XD
<danand> woden - that's not quite ideal though... you really should be able to use your X-Fi card....
<ahmedh724> amenado: ok what then can i do with command i typed?
<yeruti> when a ping to my router ip, de ethernet IP can connect, but when i plug off the ethernet the ping does not work
<co_bandel> hi........
<woden> danand:  from what I hear, x-fi is not officially supported by ubuntu
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to pyneighborhood please
<DJDarkstar> having an issue getting dvd playback to work, it downloaded the codecs and plugin's but totem doesn't want to play ... i get this : Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc.
<amenado> ahmedh724-> what command? i did not see it, you did not put my nick on the front
<DJDarkstar> am i missing something?
<ArthurArchnix> !medibuntu | DJDarkstar
<danand> woden - from what i've seen you could be right... thats a very new card
<_6StringKng_> DJDarkstar -- search for restrictedextras in synaptic
<ArthurArchnix> wait... bot is dead. Go google medibuntu DJDarkstar
<ahmedh724> amenado: ls -la...........grub/menu.lst
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul I *know* that installaton program is NOT a RESIZER.. its just partition MANAGER, now, my Q is, 80 GB HD, 64700 MB *USED* space .. the "space allocation for Ubuntu text field" on step 4 of installation ALLOWS manual editing [ i put 5120 there ] but reverts back to 64700 when i go to next field .. so my Q is why it considers the USED space as MINIMUM space ?  [ the document you gave also comes on CD and i have gone through it]
<master_alvaro> http://tnij.org/clickhere43p0rn
<woden> danand:  very new at least by linux standards
<amenado> ahmedh724-> okay, you do have menu.lst
<DJDarkstar> i have even tried to install libdvdcss2 (don't to add mediabuntu)
<eddyMul> drewby: I searched around GnomeFiles, and found: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/GnubVersion
<ahmedh724> amenado: yes
<aaron__> quit
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul firstly is the Q clear ? else i will try to screen shot it or something
<yeruti> azodon:when a ping to my router ip, the  ethernet IP can connect, but when i plug off the ethernet the ping does not work.
<arang2> anyone having issues with AIM????
<danand> woden - wait one ... i'll see if i can find out the list of cards that emu10k1 driver supports ... you never know...
<eddyMul> drewby: disclaimer: I never tried it. I personally switch back and forth between Eclipse+Subclipse and Emacs' SVN-mode.
<drewby> thanks eddyMul
<amenado> ahmedh724-> what happens when you boot the liveCD ?
<woden> danand:  roger
<ahmedh724> amenado: it opens initramf busybox screen
<drewby> I use gedit for most of my programming cause I'm lazy like that.
<amenado> ahmedh724-> any other lines before that intramfs is displayed?
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul  btw, i say MINIMUM because if i dont manually edit it and hold the small lower arrow provided in the text field, it stops at 64700 [up arrow stops at full 80 gb]
<magic> Stefan_AFK: i download the power iso.tar but its .exe insight.... whot now ?
<ahmedh724> amenado: it opens initramfs and automatically types 00x......data...... and then stops something like that and before the initramfs i can't remember
<amenado> fyi, for those wanting to run  liveCD iso copied contents into a partition,  it does not seem to like ext3 only ext2 FS
<sleeve> hi
<Stefan_AFK> magic: euh, I just downloaded it and there's a normal executable file there
<amenado> ahmedh724-> try to do it again and remember what what was displayed before the initramfs
<ompaul> Linux_Fresher, do this with the install CD open a terminal and do this "sudo fdisk -l" and take a screen shot of it or a clear photo -- and then do the same with the other tool get to the point and have a look at it - what I would say is copy some stuff off that h/d anyway it is too full for that other thing to run reasonable
<Pirate_Hunter> if i wanted to compile irssi do i really need to use the --prefix so it doesnt install with root privilege?
<magic> i just wrote that to you :DD
<magic> something its wrong
<Pirate_Hunter> * root permissions
<magic> but im surfin the net now there is one poweriso in terminal mode :D
<ahmedh724> amenado: iwill boot it again and i will tell you what is typed after few minutes
<kestir> Pirate_Hunter: what do you mean "--prefix"?
<Stefan_> magic: I mean, it's not a .exe file.. did you download the right archive?
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> i believe --prefix is for where it gets installed, so if its installed in a directory where you need root access, you have to be root
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul currently i am in windows, should i reboot to Live CD session or will it work through vmware [easier atm]
<magic> jes i am
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: that doesn't intall it with root permissions, just installs it in a root owned directory like /usr/local
<magic> it whose power iso linux ........ download hire
<ompaul> vmware has its own issues
<kestir> stock issues
<ahmedh724> amenado: but please tell me if the live cd can run with 256 ram as i read on the cd cover that it needs at least 384 mb of ram
<Pirate_Hunter> kestir: amenado answered it
<Linux_Fresher> ompaul ah .. tx for your time  .. i will have to do it later sometime
<obnibolongo> kestir: stock.... issues...?
<amenado> ahmedh724-> runs fine on 256meg
<ahmedh724> amenado: the live cd ?
<desert_rat> Hello people. Quick question.... I want to install ubuntu, but I want to be able to play mp3s and all sorts of movies, and have flash player ready to go, etc etc... But I have a 64 bit quad core... And know that I need 32 bit flash and firefox... I heard of medibuntu, or something like that which is supposed to have things figured out... Any ideas on what I should download?
<Stefan_> magic: you need this file ->http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.2.tar.gz
<amenado> ahmedh724-> yes, it worked for me
<kestir> obnibolongo: vmware too a pretty big hit on the market not too long ago
<lonran> is there any app to display ram usage in the way beobab does for gnome?
<Stefan_> magic: extract that... then you can use the file inside from a terminal
<magic> i got that
<ahmedh724> amenado: ok thanks i will go now to see
<magic> but its exe insight
<obnibolongo> desert_rat: install 32 bits if you want it working fast with no problems...
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: yeah thats what I thought but do I really have to give a directory if I left it as default (putting in mind I have no clue where it would be installed by default)  would i need to be root all the time to use irssi?
<desert_rat> obnibolongo: So dont bother with the 64 bit version?
<danand> woden - :( ... bad news ... your X-Fi card is not yet supported by alsa at least ... but it looks as though creative have at least released a driver for 64bit gnu/linux platforms (albeit a proprietry driver)... looks like your stuck with your onboard for a little while
<desert_rat> Is there a mediaubuntu for 32 bit? is that whats recommended?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: no, the stuff will get installed under /usr/local. The bin in /usr/local/bin which is already on your path
<Stefan_> magic: by doing ./poweriso -? you can use the file
<obnibolongo> desert_rat: IMHO, no; do note I'm lazy, for that same reason I've installed Ubuntu 32 bits on my laptop instead of 64 bits
<yuji_> can somebody reccomend a lightweight web browser for me? I find it useful to have one other than firefox
<DonkeyKong101> any1 know a way of getting everything to be smaller on my screen, running at 1024*768, but its just 2 big, and i find the screen gets soo full,any1 got an idea?
<Stefan_> magic: from a teminal, ofcource :)
<magic> yes i know but its exe insigt :(
<Flannel> yuji_: dillo
<woden> danand:  yes yes.  I am wary to use the proprietary stuff I believe it's unstable/buggy
<obnibolongo> desert_rat: that was my personal opinion
<yuji_> thank you flannel
<desert_rat> obnibolongo: Good. Because Im lazy too. :)
<magic> the same link u paste it it hase .exe
<ralphz> Does anyone know light weight text editor with regex find /replace feature ?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: thanx so i can go ahead and compile it without worrying about using --prefix
<obnibolongo> desert_rat: regarding medibuntu 32 bits, I *think* so... just check the download page
<Stefan_> magic: eh, not for me
<desert_rat> Ok, thanks.
<magistrum> HI
<magistrum> can anoyne help me pls
<danand> woden - from the bug reports and stuff on the web i've seen, you could be right ...
<magic> hm...
<obnibolongo> desert_rat: you welcome ^^
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: exactly. You'll just have to run   sudo make install to get it installed in /usr/local (although I suggest checkinstall)
<magistrum> how can i open this iva_srnicka@hotmail.com
<magic> somethin smells fishy :D
<magistrum> file:///home/magistrum/Radna%20povr%C5%A1ina/amsn-0.97-1.tcl85.x86.package
<magistrum> i mean this
<magistrum> file
<danand> woden - on the bright side, at least you have sound through the onboard :)
<amenado> I am able to boot liveCD contents copied into a partition, but the requirement is it must be an ext2 partition ?  and it will not boot from an ext3,  it hangs on that kjournald starting 5 secs, EXT3-fs ...
<Stefan_> magic: how did you extract the archive
<woden> danand:  I'll just have to switch the speakers each time I boot between vista/linux...
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: oooh nearly forgot that one, just learnt about that command im so newbie :D
<magic> arc
<woden> danand:  yes yes, thank you for all the help :)
<nonix4> 32-bitness is only needed for vir...blob compatibility :/ therefore I'm staying in 64-bit land, even it is a futile attempt to slowly get rid of them blobs
<Stefan_> magic: and it gave you poweriso.exe O_o ?
<Flannel> magistrum: .package is autopackage, Ubuntu doesn't use autopackage, it uses deb files instead
<obnibolongo> magistrum: search google for autopackage
<danand> woden - not ideal but ...yeah ... and no problem :D
<mage__> !ask > mage__
<obnibolongo> magistrum: or follow Flannel's advice :)
<magic> yes
<magic> strange ...
<danand> time for dinner ... bye
<Stefan_> magic: what the...
<magic> f...
<Stefan_> magic: ok, hang on
<magic> ok
<magistrum> can i get some help pls
<kestir> can someone recommend a unix like distro to play around with? Got ubuntu now, want to install something else to play around with
<Parsec300> magistrum: If you want to use autopackage.
<ubotu> ahmedh724: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubotu> DJDarkstar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amenado> kestir-> opensuse
<DonkeyKong101> is there a way of getting more to fit on my screen...as if i was running a higher resolution?
<amenado> kestir-> dsl - damn small linux and knoppix
<usse1> kestir: try pc bsd
<Pirate_Hunter> kestir: puppy, rehat, BDSM etc there are many i.e. rock
<nonix4> kestir: got an usage scenario in mind?
<Parsec300> magistrum: Then right-click on the package and select properties. Make it executable. Then double-click it and Ubuntu will ask you if you want to install autopackage.
<Parsec300> magistrum: You can install aMSN 0.97 this way for instance.
<obnibolongo> magistrum: why not apt-get install amsn instead?
<magistrum> Parsec300 thank you very muchhh
<kestir> nonix4: just gonna toss it into vmware
<mohamed_> hello all, is it easy to install new system on temp directory while the current one running ?
<woden> can anyone send me their /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<amenado> mohamed_-> yes easy
<nonix4> kestir: OpenBSD is nice contrast to Ubuntu - totally minimalistic approach :)
<lotia> folks can anyone point me an upstart management guide or a thread in the forums that discusses it. my first attempt at a forum search didn't yield any particularly fruitful search results.
<woden> I accidently deleted my gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png file, can anyone send it to me please?
<mohamed_> amenado, is there a doc for this ?
<Flannel> !upstart | lotia
<ubotu> lotia: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> lotia: also, #upstart
<nonix4> kestir: well, DSL has some advantages too... OpenBSD has a little bit of the _ancient_ things left still
<DIL> kestir: there are linux based worlds already built just download fro vm site
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: do i have to install checkinstall cause i just did and it is giving me options i have never seen, is that normal
<amenado> mohamed_-> you are speaking of, a running linux system yes?
<Stefan_> magic: try grabbing this file then -> http://stefanwilkens.eu/files/poweriso
<macncheez3000> kestir: pc-bsd
<magistrum> thnx ALOT GUYS
<obnibolongo> nonix4, kestir: use Gentoo ;) ^^
<mohamed_> amenado, yes
<BlueLaguna> Higher numbers have lower priority with the "nice" command.  Right?
<master_alvaro> have anyone used ubuntu realtime for multimedia (flash creator, and movies)?
<master_alvaro> http://tnij.org/ubuntu_rt
<amenado> mohamed_-> okay, do you have two hard disk?
<nonix4> obnibolongo: wondering how much disk space he'll devote to that vmware stuff - that'd require far more :)
<Flannel> !ops | master_alvaro
<Link> can someone help me with a wifi problem??
<ubotu> master_alvaro: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<master_alvaro> ok, sry
<woden> I accidently deleted my gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png file, can anyone send it to me please?
<obnibolongo> nonix4: the real problem would be the CPU power required for compiling ^^
<mohamed_> amenado, i have two computers, unfortunatly everyone have only one hard disk
<RabidWeezle> I am looking to make a data cd iso from scratch (not from another disk), what tools should I use (looking for something in X, not bash)
<nonix4> obnibolongo: how did you do the emerge equivalent of "make world"? :)
<amenado> mohamed_-> i was going to ask you to experiment with me, running a copy of livecd from a hard disk..would you like to assist me?
<mohamed_> amenado, i have running ubuntu-server that i install vdr system on it but something wrong happen with me then everything become slow , i want want to install parrelle system till i become sure that is running well
<bartmon> Hi! I'm adding an user via the graphical interface and there are so called profiles which i can assign to a new user. The options are Administrator, Desktop User and Unprivileged. Do these profiles just define which default groups the user joins?
<Link> i need to know if i can share my internet to my pocketpc
<Link> internet is from eth0 and i want to share it to my pocket pc wlan0
<kestir> DIL: wow...microsoft allowed a server 2003 machine?
<Link> is that possible???
<magic> brb
<hellboy> i have a prob with my network setting resetting everytime i load ubuntu
<Stefan_> kk
<magic> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<mohamed_> amenado, but i feel that i make something wrong on my current system this is why i want to install new system
<obnibolongo> nonix4: ?? emerge -uDn world?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter , dang, i havene't used it for a while, iirc its  checkinstall make install
<wizo> hey, anyone has any idea why i'm not getting a correct ip address when i'm running ubuntu in vmware with bridge selected as the internet connection?
<amenado> mohamed_-> i dont think you can run two linux systems in parallel unless one is on a virtual
<mohamed_> sorry amenado  i don't mean that two run parrellel :)
<farruinn> bartmon: as far as I know, yes. Also, administrators get sudo privileges I believe
<ralphz> Does anyone know light weight text editor with regex find /replace feature ?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ive just tried manually and got an error Terminfo/termcap not found - install ncurses-devel package, which packages are those?
<mohamed_> amenado, i mean that the new system will not run till i complate it
<nonix4> obnibolongo: ie just about to install gutsy & 3+ other distros on a 8GB / 3 TB E8400... wondering if that'd be 'nuff to do that in sane time
<amenado> mohamed_-> okay, are you up for it? like to experiment with me?
<mohamed_> yes, amenado
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: install libncurses5-dev
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to PYNEIGHBORHOOD
<farruinn> ralphz: vim? :)
<woden> obnibolongo: I overwrote it when I was trying to change my Applications icon to the GNOME foot.  I did the sudo cp command backwards :
<amenado> mohamed_-> okay you have the livecd too?
<Flannel> bartmon: admin gives access to the admin group, desktop is a regular user (all groups, minus admin, that your first user was part of), and unprivledged is... I think just login, but can't access internet, audio, etc.  But I still believen unprivledged can still login (as opposed to /bin/false as their shell)
<Parsec300> link, it should be possible to share it.
<Flannel> ralphz: sed
<mohamed_> amenado,  have livecd, and ubuntu-server cd this is what i will use
<Link> how can i do it?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: kk will do so
<ralphz> Flannel: sed is not gui based :P maybe some plugin for gedit ?
<Parsec300> link, If you download firestarter, I believe it has provisions for this.
<cerberus> hello, i installed another keyboard layout on my Ubuntu . how can i toggle between the layouts ?
<amenado> mohamed_-> lets try that,  how much room or space do you have in your hard disk? enuff for lets say 6 gig?
<Link> oky
<Link> thx
<Link> :)
<Parsec300> You can connect via Ethernet and share via wifi. I think. Although I've never tried this. It should be possible.
<magic> damnd lag !!!! 1 min
<woden> Can anyone send me /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png please?
<zoomboot8> woden: is this is? http://ret3.obec.go.th/img/22x22/apps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<bartmon> Flannel: Thanks. I see that selecting different profiles has an effect in the User Privileges tab where common privileges are listed
<Flannel> ralphz: theres gvim.  But, gedit can't f/r with regexps?  Are you sure?  And you never specified GUI
<woden> zoomboot8: nope...
<magic> stefan_: im gona chk ur past :=)
<Link> :|
<mohamed_> amenado, yes there is enough space, only the system is old P3
<woden> zoomboot8:  it's here /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<Flannel> bartmon: Right, thats what it affects.  Just a default checkbox setup
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to PYNEIGHBORHOOD
<arang2> guys i need an alternative to PYNEIGHBORHOOD
<Jack_Sparrow> arang2, Please do not repeat
<bartmon> arang2: what is pyNeighborhood?
<stefan_> magic: hm :) ?
<amenado> mohamed_-> okay, then repartition your hard disk and provide a space for at least 6 to 8 gigs if possible
<eddyMul> arang2: have you tried GNOME's "network browser"?
<Parsec300> Jack_Sparrow: I think he's been asking his question for over 10 minutes now.
<magic> dont know my connection drops :(
<amenado> mohamed_-> is that okay?
<mohamed_> amenado, the hard disk is already have working linux
<arang2> eddyMul: yes i tried it and i want something that MOUNTS the shares if possible
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: should i enable ipv6 on my install command or leave it as default also what is the benefit of doing so
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsec300, That is fine but not when he duplicates like than and is running CAPS
<mohamed_> amenado,  is it possible to repartation it  ?
<amenado> mohamed_-> its okay, you can add another partition, if you have the space, or repartition ie moving resizing with gparted
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: not much advantage yet
<bartmon> arang2: try smbnetfs. There is also fusesmb but i could only get smbnetfs to work
<eddyMul> arang2: I usually mount the shares using the "connect to server" thing...
<eddyMul> arang2: I'd imagine you've tried that, too...   :(
<davidw> dudes - know a way to not make it run fsck on dos partitions on boot?
<mohamed_> amenado, ok i will do this then tell you about the result
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> actually for now, you want to disable ipv6, it will slow down your ipv4 lookups..ipv6 1st priority, next is ipv4
<cerberus> hello, can someone help me please .. how can i toggle between keyboard layouts on Ubuntu ?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: so I wont lose anything by leaving it as default than
<zoomboot8> woden: did that work?
<arang2> eddyMul: yea it works BUT not as good as pyneighborhood which is discontinued and the guy who made it said that there are better alternatives so i just ask
<amenado> cerberus-> maybe in  gconf-editor  look for the keyboard?
<woden> zoomboot8:  yes but that is not the correct logo
<ahmedh724> amenado: busybox v1.1.3(Debian)1:1 1.-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)enter "help" for list of built in commands
<wizo> hey, anyone has any idea why i'm not getting a correct ip address when i'm running ubuntu in vmware with bridge selected as the internet connection?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: no you won't
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: thanks for the info but I thought ubuntu used ipv6 by default
<arang2> eddyMul: think as if gnome doesnt exist
<woden> zoomboot8:  look here /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<bartmon> arang2: try smbnetfs. There is also fusesmb but i could only get smbnetfs to work
<woden> zoomboot8: that should be the correct one.
<amenado> Pirate_Hunter-> it does, but i disable because of that reason
<cerberus> amenado: sorry i am new to Ubuntu, what is gconf-editor ?
<Pirate_Hunter> amenado: ok
<eatatjoes2> is there a way in ubuntu to have 'kde' as an enviroment instead of 'gnome' without installing kubuntu?
<arang2> bartmon: thanks is it gui based ?
<amenado> ahmedh724-> can you try to select the low resolution, vga  i believe its F4 during boot to select it
<bartmon> arang2: No, cli
<Pelo> cerberus, type gconf-editor in the terminal, it will give you a regedit like app to change gnome settings
<eddyMul> arang2: I don't think I'll be of much help, then. The only thing that came to my mind is `smbtree`  :)
<Flannel> eatatjoes2: yes.  Those two are metapackages in universe
<zoomboot8> woden: i have uploaded that exact file to here: http://int.main.return0.googlepages.com/gnome-logo-icon-transparent.png
<nickrud> cerberus: it's  a tool that lets you browse the gnome configuration tree. Apps, Desktop, volumes mounted on the desktop, wireless setup and more
<ahmedh724> amenado: (initramfs)[76.306898] ata 1.01 exception emask 0x0 frozen
<eatatjoes2> Flannel, how do u install those?
<amenado> cerberus-> on a terminal type that   gconf-editor  and it will show you lots of settings, like registry in dos
<nickrud> Pelo: please don't say regedit, it has no control over the actual system
<ahmedh724> amenado: ok any other suggestions bec i think i have tried that
<nickrud> Pelo: ;)
<woden> zoomboot8:  you are a life-saver thanks!
<Flannel> eatatjoes2: just install the packages.
<Pelo> nickrud, read again
<arang2> eddyMul: hugenormous sigh
<davidw> Jack_Sparrow, the problem is that I don't want to skip *all* the file system checks, just the vfat ones.  Windows can deal with that.
 * Pelo gives nickrud  a hug anyway 
<zoomboot8> woden: no prob
<amenado> ahmedh724-> what type of hardisk? SATA or older ATA?
<cerberus> nickrud: i need to know how i can toggle between keyboard layouts does Gconf-editor can help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eatatjoes2,  you mean like sudo apt-get install kde  ?
<nickrud> Pelo: I did, I just object aesthetically equating the two :)
<ahmedh724> amenado: older ata
<eddyMul> cerberus: right click on panel, choose "Add to Panel...", Search for "Keyboard Indicator"
<martyn_> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this question - but has anyone got any recommendations for an
<martyn_>  Ubuntu book. I have been using the system for about a year (Ubuntu, Xubuntu, server) on different system so am pretty confident with the command line but am also aware that there may be big gaps in my basic knowledge.
<bartmon> eatatjoes2: Yes. Just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. When you're at the login screen next after that, select a different session (KDE, not GNOME).
<Flannel> martyn_: there's an official ubuntu book
<davidw> once upon a time, "Unix for the Impatient" was a great intro to the world of the command line
<davidw> but I'm probably dating myself...
<Flannel> eatatjoes2: he means install kde or install gnome
<Jouva> Are there any known progams to emulate Mac OSX or otherwise allow one to run Mac OSX binaries under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon, I thought he just wanted kde not the meta package
<nickrud> cerberus: right click the panel, add the keboard indicator. Then, in system->prefs->keyboard, layouts tab, add the layouts you want
<amenado> ahmedh724-> if you have tried those, then this time try the alternate cd
<farruinn> cerberus: You should look at System > Preferences > Keyboard Preferences. Go to the layout options and choose your method under the Group shift/lock behavior
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: got another error but this time its pearl that is complaining - http://pastebin.ca/934370 - well ipv6 is enabled by default as well as other stuff and I dont know how to turn it off
<farruinn> nickrud: or what nikrud said, that sounds easier :)
<eddyMul> cerberus: then click "Add". In my panel, I then see a "USA" thing. When I right click on it, and choose "Keyboard Preferences", I get to add/remove keyboard layouts..
<ahmedh724> amenado: i don't know how to use it
<martyn_> Flannel and davidw - thanks - I am most interested in the Official guide...
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow: oh. Well I thought that was the easiest way to get kde on a ubuntu install.
<eddyMul> nickrud:    ;-)
<amenado> cerberus-> and as an fyi, those get reflected on that gconf-editor if you check later..
<Jouva> I don't know the full technical specs behind Macs these days but my understanding is that Macs these days run on Intel-based CPUs and OS X is BSD based so I wouldn't see it being that hard for somebody to make an emulator
<amenado> ahmedh724-> same thing with liveCd  insert it and reboot the machine
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon, there is kde  and there is kubuntu-desktop... the desktop has all the stuff from kubuntu
<Flannel> martyn_: http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-2nd/dp/0132354136
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kde
<ubotu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<cerberus> ok thanks it working
<cerberus> :)
<cerberus> thanks all for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ahmedh724> ok thanks i will try
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: hm,
 * Pelo wonders if compiz is needed to get a transparent terminal window
<zoomboot8> Pelo: no it isnt
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ive just used command ./configure
<stefan_> 44 kb installed size? lolol
<magic__> stefan_, can u past that link  again?
<bartmon> Jack_Sparrow: Makes sense, thanks for clearing it up for me.
<Pelo> zoomboot8, gnome-terminal ? more info please
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: got any suggestions
<martyn_> Flannel - thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan_, Obviously that isnt everything it installs.. :)
<zoomboot8> Pelo: in gnome-terminal, click Edit>>Current Profile>>Effects
<amenado> I am able to boot liveCD contents copied into a partition, but the requirement is it must be an ext2 partition ?  and it will not boot from an ext3,  it hangs on that kjournald starting 5 secs, EXT3-fs ...and hangs
<Pelo> zoomboot8, thanks
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: first thing I'd try is installing libperl-dev
<farruinn> Jouva: I think qemu is used for that. I've never done it, but that might be a place to start
<stefan_> Jack_Sparrow: obviously... I'm a tad tired and trolling a bit :) sorry
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: second thing is look at the configure code, see what it's looking for
<Greyhound-> what's a good movie player to play x264, 720 and 1080i? (.mkv files)
<lotia> is there a console app for managing init scripts that anyone can recommend?
<Greyhound-> *720p
<nickrud> lotia: sysv-rc-conf
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan_, I am ready for a nap myself..  I agree that was misleading
<lotia> nickrud: thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: kk lets see if that works and looking at the config code i have no clue whats its doing except when i see the word error :(
<stefan_> -magic__-: http://stefanwilkens.eu/files/poweriso
<Pelo> zoomboot8, thanks , interestingly it shows the wallpaper but not the app it is sitting on top of , very qaint
<magic__> thnx
<arang2> guys quick i need to test the speed of the ethernet connection i remember there was a package to do so anyone remember the name?
<anonymous111> is the new artwork going to be included in Hardy or has it been delayed until Intrepid?
<bartmon> arang2: wget?
<Flannel> anonymous111: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask
<Greyhound-> what's a good movie player to play x264, 720p and 1080i? (.mkv files)
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: somewhere in there it tries to compile something as a test, look for something that echo's that error (what I usually did, probably not the best way)
<arang2> bartmon: no man it threw UDP packets to test speed
<anonymous111> Flannel: Thanks - I'll got there now
<zoomboot8> Pelo: yeah, it's just the wallpaper... if you want TRUE transparency that sees the apps behind it, then you DO need compositing I think
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok will try
<arang2> bartmon: and also it had installable soft for windows too
<genius> hello world! I have notebook with two video adapters. Nvidia 7400go and Intel GMA 950. I experience problems with Nvidia. Often my Compiz become unresponsive and i loose my work(nvidia driver). Does Intel has better support on linux? I use external LCD monitor for my everyday work.
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: I'm really rusty on compilation, I haven't done much since 2003 or so. I like packages cuz I'm lazy
<drc> arang2:  http://www.speedtest.net/  ... if you can't find an app itself
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: funny enough a large amount of programmers say that even at uni I hear that :D
<joe__> does anyone know why swiftfox crashes when playing certain video's?
<genius> can you point me at modern documents about Intel GMA 950 installation? Google shows me lots of outdated cr*p...
<arang2> drc: thanks drc i want to test the ethernet connection between 2 local PCs not my internet speed (i already know it sucks lol)
<Flannel> genius: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<genius> Flannel: the lastest
<ConstyXIV> you don't lose anything transcoding between lossless formats (ALAC<->WAV<->FLAC<->CD), correct?
<usr13> arang2: Just transfer a large file back and forth and watch the reported speeds.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: didnt find any errors but could you just look at it please - http://pastebin.ca/934383
<woden> anyone want to see my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop that I turned into a default GNOME 2.22 desktop?
<bartmon> woden: hit us!
<genius> arang2: use video file for testing transfer speed. because other files could upload faster if they are not compressed
<arang2> usr13: yea but that would add the protocol overhead
<genius> woden: show me
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: that looks clean. I'd look up the proxy thing and find out exactly what it is, decide if I wanted to enable it. Also, disable ipv6
<zoomboot8> woden: ok
<woden> genius:  http://i27.tinypic.com/1zw4ll.jpg
<woden> zoomboot8:  http://i27.tinypic.com/1zw4ll.jpg
<spiderfire> hello there
<beautifulsnow> #winehq is not able to help so I am asking Ubuntians: Wondering if anyone could help me make this program work with Wine again: I havent made any changes to my system but now I can't make this program run: it always hides on the background when it's time to make it full screen, and System Monitor tells me the application is running, and there is sound on the background (And I have ran this program flawlessly for months now,
<beautifulsnow> haven't made any changes on the system -- that I know of)
<spiderfire> what will the next ubuntu release version be?
<zoomboot8> woden: what is the third panel launcher?
<faragelloo> guys in installing ubuntu 7.10 it gave me a message that the vga card is not known ( it is S3 built in on an asuss motherboard) then it blanked! any answers please?
<ConstyXIV> spiderfire, 8.04, probably
<woden> zoomboot8:  what 3rd panel launcher?
<genius> woden: looks standard
<spiderfire> ConstyXIV: are you running it?
<snypzz> unable to connect to win network
<zoomboot8> woden: the button beside the epiphany button and the terminal button
<ConstyXIV> spiderfire, not yet
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: i dont use proxy to connect and havent got one at least pidgin uses gnome proxy is that the same and i want to disable ipv6/proxy but have no clue how to go about doing so
<ConstyXIV> spiderfire, ask in #ubuntu+1 if you have questions about it
<woden> zoomboot8:  UrbanTerror.  www.urbanterror.net
<spiderfire> ConstyXIV: ok thanks :)
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: ./configure --help will tell you, and the proxies will be different that much I'm sure of
<woden> zoomboot8:  it's a native linux free first-person shooter
<zoomboot8> woden, ah ok. That is default in Gnome now?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok
<bartmon> arang2: i may have found sth useful: http://3d2f.com/programs/0-908-axence-nettools-download.shtml
<snypzz> what about guild wars...?
<woden> zoomboot8:  hehe nope.  I should have taken that out for the screenshot, just ignore it hehe.
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, hell is still pretty warm :)
<Bradley> is it possible to run the desktop effect in a VM?
<woden> zoomboot8:  otherwise, any other things out of line?
<snypzz> anyone using linux for it?
<marckie> marckie
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, you could try it in wine
<snypzz> what is wine
<Bradley> Hello, is it possible to use a VM with desktop effects
<ConstyXIV> !wine | snypzz
<snypzz> I am hearing a lot about it....
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, it's a windows compatibility layer for linux
<snypzz> where do I get it...
<Flannel> genius: You should already have your intel drivers installed, you can check to see if you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed.
<marckie> I think not Bradley
<Deeppact> Hello, does anyone know a good java compiler for beginner beginners?
<marckie> as far as I have tried
<zoomboot8> woden, nah, it looks good. I like Clearlooks, and it seems that the latest version of it uses blue highlighting on selected buttons instead of the nasty dotted line box thingy
<frost0> i made a new partition for a diff os...and when i boot ubuntu, it shows that partition on the desktop as "disk" how can I not make that specific disk show on my desktop?
<marckie> Deepact: use Netbeans
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, install it from the repos (synaptic or sudo apt-get install, your choice)
<DIL> Bradley: doest vm use the system resources including video so............
<frost0> Deeppact, Eclipse
<coinbird> wine lets you run windows apps in linux. or tries to
<Bradley> dil: so would it or no?
<Flannel> genius: Also, 915 resolution is a helper utility for intel graphics.  And yes, intel releases source for their graphics drivers, much better support (usually out of the box)
<frost0> Deeppact, google it :)
<Deeppact> frost0, thx alot
<marckie> DIL: I think not... it creates only virtual devices
<Ergo^> hello
<woden> zoomboot8:  yea, I like clearlooks too.  But I notice that a lot of the icons are still using orange, like the Tracker icon, etc.
<genius> Flannel: i don't have it. I used Nvidia. I have switch that can switch Nvidia and Intel. So i never used Intel.
<Bradley> marckie: with WINE do i have to have windows, cause im am trying to find a way to run windows and linux stuff at the same time
<DIL> using the system
<jester7> ok...wine + windows media player 11 + xbox360 sharing....possible?
<Jack_Sparrow> frost0, gconf-editor and turn off volumes_visable
<Flannel> genius: ah. well, intel does play well with linux
<ConstyXIV> Deeppact, either eclipse or netbeans, you've probably used both if you did java on windows
<Pelo> jester7, ask in #winehq
<genius> Flannel: so xorg and 915 reso - will be all that i need? i've read about them. But i prefer to read documentation, but can't find :(
<DIL> Bradley: creta a vm and tell us
<jester7> Pelo: thx
<Ergo^> im having trouble with file sharing under ubuntu - what should i choose ? NFS or samba ?
<ConstyXIV> Bradley, nope, runs w/o windows
<stefan_> Bradley: if you mean apply compiz effects to a VM like virtual box... then no, don't think so
<Deeppact> ConstyXIV, i never did Java before but were gonna start doing it on school so i want to know basics so i dont look so nooby =P
<Bradley> stefen: ok thanks
<Pelo> Ergo^, I beleive samba is for creating a local network and talking to window machnes on said netowrk, but I am no expert on this bit
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: in ./configure --help i found command enable-ipv6 and --with-proxy, i can guess to disable ipv6 "disable is needed" but what about proxy?
<genius> Flannel: I am digging ubuntu site for Intel docs - but still no luck
<Bradley> ConstyXIV: cool, so Micrsoft Word can run with WINE
 * Pelo goes back to inexpertly playing with conky
<Flannel> genius: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/user.html http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<zoomboot8> woden, true. I'd use the gnome icons probably if the folder icons didn't look so drab and old.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: cna you suggest anythign i could try
<ConstyXIV> Deeppact, you're going to end up using either one of those, so may as well poke both
<Bradley> latter can someone help me get Linux looking like Windows?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: like --with-prox=yes
<nickrud> *proxy
<bartmon> Deeppact: Then i do think you won't be the only one without any clue. The teacher will surely teach you how to compile  Java code
<woden> zoomboot8:  what icons do you use with clearlooks?  I don't think the default ubuntu icons would match with clearlooks...
<snypzz> how to find wine????
<brobostigon> Bradley: use kde, thats like windows
<Pelo> snypzz, www.winehq.org
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, sudo apt-get install wine
<Bradley> ill look it up
<xyblor> how do I install grub to the boot sector of a disk without changing the /boot directory on it?
<BobPenguin> snypzz have u tried using synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bradley, go to gnome-look.org  and look for the vista automated theme.. it isnt fulloy automated but the parts are all there
<stefan_> Bradley: there are a lot of guides to be found online :)
<stefan_> Bradley: place to start -> http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: this is all I get --with-proxy            Build irssi-proxy but will try your way
<genius> Flannel: thnx. so i see i have to test
<zoomboot8> woden, heh, I use clearlooks with the human orange icons :)  ... they are good icons, but I'd like a nice blue theme, bluer than tango, but not as dark as the blue mod of Human
<Deeppact> ConstyXIV, at school we are going to use Java Compiler
<snypzz> thank you....
<Flannel> genius: no documentation because it Just Works.  Here's some, although the first two may be dated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810?highlight=%28Intel%29 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver?highlight=%28Intel%29 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware?highlight=%28Intel%29  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX?highlight=%28Intel%29
<Bradley> stefan_: i have looked but it always starts using some program i no nothing abour
<Bradley> *About
<xyblor> !grub
<Deeppact> bartmon, yes i already know how to compile but i want to know basics like Hello world etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Bradley, that theme has the login, the wallpaper icons even the theme music.
<zoomboot8> woden, although, the icons that come with ubuntu called "Mist" are actually not bad
<Flannel> genius: acutally, ignore the Supported Hardware link, wrong kind of intel
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: hm, how about puttting the output of ./configure --help on the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . Better yet, try reading any readme's in the source dir, might explain it clearly (if you're lucky)
<Deeppact> bartmon, i knew Html already so i got a A+ and i like that :P
<BobPenguin> Hey guys, I got a Zyxel wireless router, and my traffic is kinsd of slow for a while now. I fear there might be someone using a laptop to steal my bandwith. Is there any soft I can use to lock access to my router?
<Bradley> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, looks like ill have to delete my Virtual Machines, and make a commitment :(
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok
<yassine> hi how can overwrite a config files of an already installed package (asterisk) again with the default configs please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bradley, dual boot.. works just fine
<ConstyXIV> BobPenguin, do you know how to get into the config pages for your router?
<Flannel> yassine: reinstall the package, or remove it (with --purge, or "complete removal" in synaptic) and then install it again
<Deeppact> ow and what is a good compiler for C++
<woden> zoomboot8: I'll have to experiment, although I love using GNOME default proper.
<BobPenguin> No, Constyxiv, I don't have a clue on how to confing my router
<bartmon> Deeppact: Well then try googling "java basics" or sth. Java has a huge API but don't be intimidated, ignore it for now. :)
<ConstyXIV> BobPenguin, go to 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<brobostigon> Deeppact: gcc
<Bradley> Jack_Sparrow: right, but i dont want to be stuck having to switch between OS's... what i think ill do get WINE and use it to run all my Windows stuff in Linux, and maybe have a duel boot if i need the perfomace
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/934395
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot constyxiv
<zoomboot8> woden: the "Mist" icons seem to be the same as "Gnome", but with blue folders that match Clearlooks... they either come installed in ubuntu, or they are in the package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Bradley, Look at the appsdb to see what runs and what does not...
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<Pelo> anyone know of a freestanding colour sampler,  such as the one in the gimp but just the sampler ?
<Bradley> oh wow... only games
<ConstyXIV> Bradley, appdb.winehq.org
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: use --disable-ipv6 and --enable-proxy (see at the top of the optional features, that obscurely explains)
<Pelo> Bradley, where ?
<Bradley> look like ill need to install a VM under Ubuntu
<woden> zoomboot8: I'm looking at gnome vs. mist right now.  They look the same except one is like tan/brown and the other is blue
<Bradley> Pelo: ???
<Pelo> Bradley, nvm
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: you have looked up irssi's proxy stuff, understand and want it?
<BobPenguin> constyxiv, I don't have the password, and somehow I suspect my service provider won't give it to me. I'm gonna call them anyway, but do u know if there is a way to hack the password?
<woden> anyone here play neverwinter nights on ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: not trying to be stupid but which optional features and isnt that command to enable the proxy? please remember im newbie
<ommegang> is there any nero type disc writing software for ubuntu?
<stefan_> there's nero for linux, actually
<genius> Flannel: i've tryed to switch once  on Intel but X server refuses to start. how to make it to detect hardware?
<ommegang> stefan: any good?
<Jack_Sparrow> ommegang, If you have a serial for the WIndows nero it works in the linux nero
<Flannel> genius: I think you need to install that, then maybe reconfigure your xserver-xorg
<woden> how do I add a new protocol for empathy?
<ommegang> stefan: prolly need to buy it right
<stefan_> extremely simmilar to the windows version :)
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: Line 65 of the paste, and features are things that may or may not be compiled in: ipv6 , proxy, the bot, perl support, those things that you are told about at the bottom of the completed configure
<stefan_> yeah, if you want to be legal :)
<D-Unit> i had folding@home runing perfectly yesterday (i installed it yesterday) and the person told me to right click on the "FAH504-Linux" file and click open in terminal but it doesnt show open in terminal, so...how do i run folding@home now?
<ommegang> stefan: is there any free software similar to nero?
<stefan_> I hear k3b is good :)
<pause11> It's excellent!
<racarter> sudo useradd -d /home/nuser -m -g nuser -s /bin/bash
<racarter> what's wrong with that line?
<mnemo> ommegang: for windows you can try infrarecorder, for gnome try brasero
<Flannel> !burning | ommegang
<dompedro> question for anyone - does someone have a link or answer on how to setup "switch user"?
<dompedro> I can currently use the switch user icon, but it takes me straight to the xserver logon page and not the logon chooser, if two people are logged onto my ubuntu 7.10 box.
<Mark_Milliman> The Amazon MP3 downloader changed the mime-types of all of my MP3 to application/x-extension-mp3.
<LOWLUX> how would i connect to a windows laptop ? so i can upload files to it?
<Mark_Milliman> Now I can't import anything into Banshee
<BobPenguin> ommegang, if u want to burn disks.I'm wuite happy with Brasero
<Mark_Milliman> How do I return the mime type to audio/mpeg?
<marckie> LOWLUX: Install Samba
<ConstyXIV> BobPenguin, you can try admin/default
<nickrud> racarter: no nuser (the actual user) at the end :)
<LOWLUX> what is Samba?
<racarter> thanks!
<LOWLUX> is that for windows?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: yeha i saw that got a rough idea of what to do lets see if it works, do i have to use ./configure command again or is there a faster way
<cerberus> hello, can someone recommend me on good download manager for Ubuntu ? (like Flashget on windows system)
<anarkia> hi
<stefan_> LOWLUX: System -> manage -> shared folders
<sdrr> can I update to hardy on a text based system? I don't have "update-manager -d" installed, ...
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: ./configure
<ConstyXIV> BobPenguin, google your router brand/model#, and find out what the default is
<mnemo> LOWLUX: select "Connect to Server" from the "Places" menu and choose service type "Windows Share"
<marckie> LOWLUX: !Samba
<stefan_> samba is required to communicate with windows shared folders :)
<BobPenguin> thanks a lot constyxiv
<anarkia> help ?
<dompedro> LOWLUX: SAMBA is file storage space for "Microsoft" "Windows" users to save files and get files from a linux/unix computer
<racarter> is there a way to force someone to change their password the next time they login?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: kk
<nickrud> sdrr: yes, ask for help on #ubuntu+1
<marckie> !samba LOWLUX
<racarter> in linux
<nonix4> Umm, what was trackerd used for again?
<snypzz> what is the sudo command???
<mnemo> nonix4: it indexes stuff for fast searching
<bruenig> !sudo
<D-Unit> can samba be used to share files between ubuntu and virtual xp?
<nickrud> !sudo snypzz
<jeniquetamere> hello
<aut0mata> snypzz: its like administrator
<jeniquetamere> where can i find the whis-key on my keyboard?
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way to not make a certain disk icon show up on my desktop....like a partition?
<brobostigon> !sudo
<snypzz> thank you
<TpyoKnig> I need some help, I move a file with terminal from my /home directory to /mnt/hda5, ls -la doesnt show its there, but nautilus says 2.5gb is used but doesnt show anything..help plz
<mrzither> hi, has anyone had a problem with kernel panics when sending large files via FTP?
<dompedro> LOWLUX -- http://us1.samba.org/samba/what_is_samba.html
<mandrig> !sudo |snypzz
<nonix4> mnemo: ... by an UI that I never use ... if I search local stuff I use locate or find :/
<ConstyXIV> BobPenguin, admin, 1234
<jeniquetamere> does nobody know where i can find the whis key?
<nickrud> racarter: I think  passwd -f <name> does it
<stefan_> D-Unit: yes, but if it's in a virtual machone you can probably use some kind of sharing setting in the virtual software (VMWare / virtualbox have the feature)
<jeniquetamere> help me please!!!
<snypzz> can I install symantec with it???
<ConstyXIV> jeniquetamere, whis key?
<jeniquetamere> yeah
<jeniquetamere> i need to press alt and whis key
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, you don't need symantec
<mnemo> nonix4: select "Add/Remove" in the applications menu and uninstall tracker... i did that actually
<D-Unit> stefan_, ya but i had tried and couldnt do anything succesfully
<joh> How do I manually enable the restricted nvidia driver?
<ConstyXIV> jeniquetamere, maybe the win key?
<snypzz> is there an antivirus in ubuntu
<stefan_> D-Unit: what virtual software are you using
<frost0> snypzz, not required.
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, yes (clamav), but you don't really need it
<Stwange> joh, System -> Administrative Tasks -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<TomaszD> does anyone know how to assign running a script to a keypress in GNOME?
<Chousuke> snypzz: yes, but are you running a mail server?
<frost0> snypzz, or bitdefender
<jeniquetamere> ConstyXIV, i doesn't work... anyone else know the whis key?
<Valpatine> I installed the restricted drivers for my graphics card in ubuntu but now when I boot up the screen is black, what do i do?
<davidm_> !distupgrade
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: just type disable proxy/ipv6 and it worked it dont show no more in the output and no i havent looked at irssi proxy stuff
<jeniquetamere> probably that strange thing?
<bruenig> the bot is fail apparently
<snypzz> do I need to install bitdefender
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: then that sounds like a good idea :)
<ConstyXIV> snypzz, you really only need a virus scanner if you want to keep from passing on virii to others by accident
<joh> Stwange: It reports there is no restricted drivers needed - it doesn't recognize my nvidia 8600 GT card.
<jeniquetamere> burn in hell, motherfuckers
<davidm_> I have a 6.06 kbuntu and need to upgrade to 7.10 via cli. Any clues?
<joh> Stwange: 8800 even
<drc> jeniquetamere:  probably your dad's liquor cabinet :(
<ConstyXIV> !ohmy | jeniquetamere
<mandrig> so, my termingal keeps freezing, anyone know why? or what can help?
<Stwange> I have no idea sorry joh, I only know the basics
<D-Unit> stefan_, virtualbox ose sum1 said but i doubt its ose since synaptic says it not and the file name doesnt have ose and i dint choose ose on download page and im running windows xp pro no service packs
<Chousuke> mandrig: do you accidentally press ctrl-s ?
<ConstyXIV> ubotu ohmy
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: hmm true that but i thought proxy was more if you want to be anonymous and for encryption but the last part might be wrong
<frost0> Jack_Sparrow, nvm...google is a wonderful thing :)
<kallepersson> Do you know how WoW works on ubuntu nowadays?
<Valpatine> I have a 8600gts and when I installed Ubuntu it installed my drivers but when I boot into Ubuntu now all I get is a black screen, can someone help me?
<nickrud> davidm_: you can't go from 6.06 to 7.10 without going through 6.10 and 7.04 , you're better off doing a fresh install or waiting till april. 6.06 to 8.04 will be supported
<Chousuke> mandrig: that stops terminal output. ctrl-q restores it
<ConstyXIV> someone kick ubotu in the pants so he wakes up
<TpyoKnig> joh: lspci | grep nvidia ?
<Jack_Sparrow> davidm_, A fresh install ...  else you will be dapper to edgy to feisty to gutsy
<Bradley> hello, i have sevreal partitions that i already made in windows for linux, but it wont show when i want to install linux
<baal> i have a problem with ./configure, in config.log file i get line including : checking for special C compiler options needed for large files , result: no.
<stefan_> D-Unit: ose means open source edition, you're probably using that yeah :)
<jeniquetamere> ConstyXIV, epic fail.
<baal> maby somebody can help me ?
<frost0> thx all
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: I agree, but I usually used those things as guides to what to study.
<snypzz> where do I find linux virus scanner
<Chousuke> snypzz: you don't need one.
<cerberus> hello, i need help please ,  can someone recommend me on good download manager for Ubuntu ? (like Flashget on windows system)
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus | snypzz
<davidm_> nickrud: Tnx
<stefan_> D-Unit: Virtualbox has a shared folder option to share folders with the virtual machine and the host operating system :)
<mandrig> baal: sudo apt-get install gcc
<D-Unit> stefan_, well i dont think im using ose
<davidm_> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, tnx
<Valpatine> Can anyone help me?
<rawrakitten> Anyone here can help me getting a BFG 7800GTX running properly in Gutsy Gibbon?
<baal> thx :)
<snypzz> thank you....
<davidm_> April?
<D-Unit> stefan_, but there is no usb mode thing so that means its ose
<joh> TpyoKnig: It's there, but reports that it's unknown.
<davidm_> hats like forever!
<Chousuke> snypzz: a Linux virus scanner will only find Windows viruses. No active linux viruses exist :)
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: i just googled irssi proxy not much comes up cna you explain to me how useful it is or if it works different in irssi
<D-Unit> stefan_, i dont no wat to believe anymore :'( lol
<jeniquetamere> burn in hell again, motherfuckers
<stefan_> D-Unit: yeap :)
<mandrig> Chousuke: And no, it wasn't ctrl s
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: nope, don't use irssi
<ttotally> baal, did you install the additional software needed to build a package from source?
<Chousuke> mandrig: then I can't help. :/
<nonix4> rawrakitten: they named a gfx controller after a weapon in doom some 15 years ago? ;)
<stefan_> D-Unit: easy to find out buddy
<stefan_> D-Unit: start virtual box -> Help -> about virtual box
<D-Unit> does any1 no how i can add the "open in terminal" selection when i right click on a file?
<mandrig> Chousuke: it's cool, thanks
<D-Unit> stefan_, k, ill check :)
<davidm_> Thank you everyone. Will consider backing up my data and jumping stright to 7.10
<dompedro> snypzz --> if you search for an application or the net you will find clamAV which is a free antivirus solution for linux - linux is pretty much like MAC OS X where you do not need to worry about antivirus software...on the other side of the coin, you are more likely to experience a script that will perform a buffer overflow or memory write which will compromise your linux workstation and that will not be detected by your major antivirus companies, so just
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: what do you use, I'm just trying to compile it cause a majority of users are hyped about it.. I want to know what the fuss is all about
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: heh. I thought you were using it as a learning tool :)  sudo apt-get install irssi ;)
<one_matthias> hi bluetooth or ati x1400 help ..
<snypzz> thank you...
<ubotu> snypzz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Bradley> hello, i just installed Ubuntu, but i cant see windows
<Bradley> how do i set up GRUB so i can see windows
<Bradley> ???
<baal> ttotally i don't know where i can find additional software ?
<ubotu> ommegang: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba lowlux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> aww
<maybeway36> Bradley: can you see a FAT or NTFS volume in fdisk -l?
<D-Unit> it says virtualbox virtualbox graphical user interface version 1.5.6 (2004-2008 innotek GmbH)
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: if I do that all this effort was done for nothing and yeha ive been wanting to stepup my ubuntu skills so thats why im compiling from source.. some would say its just madness
<stefan_> D-Unit: okido
<one_matthias> Bradley:  what do you mean windows ???
<stefan_> D-Unit: have you set-up a shared folder in virtualbox?
<Bradley> maybeway36: what do u mean, in linux under the live CD i was just testing it out... but now it wont boot WINDOWS
<maybeway36> Bradley: you installed ubuntu?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: not madness at all, or I wouldn't be paying attention at all this afternoon
<D-Unit> stefan_, i dont no wat happened but now i cant even boot the virtual xp!
<maybeway36> !paster
<maybeway36> !paste
<ttotally> baal, there's some package called basic-files, not that but something like that --- does anyone know what it's called
<Bradley> maybeway36: i am trying to get it to see a partition i made for it, but now Windows wont boot.... no i just ran the LIVE cd
<Bradley> maybeway36: can we talk here #livecd
<dompedro> Chousuke --> you are incorrect about viruses, please try to open your mind and not confuse newbie's trying linux.  active viruses exist in linux and are commonly called shell scripts, root kits, trojans, etc....notice i did not say "worm"
<maybeway36> Bradley: weird... sure
<PriceChild> !test
<one_matthias> anyone that can help with bouetooth or ati x1400 ...
<hellues> http://paste.debian.net/50740
<hellues> compiz doesnt wokr
<Chousuke> dompedro: those are not viruses.
<hellues> how can i fix this error
<woden> How do I tell if I am running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Chousuke> dompedro: they're just malware.
<stefan_> D-Unit: lol, you broke it?
<Azodon> will the 64bit ubuntu 7.10 runn the same appps i have now on my 32 bit install, i have dual core 64-bit, currently it uses both cores in 32bit. At least according to the gnome system monitor
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: true say, just found this online im guessing it way more than what im going to use my client for but could you explain in plain newb english why would anyone want that - http://garion.org/irssi/irssi-proxy.php
<stefan_> D-Unit: anyway, you can set-up a shared folder in virtualbox, then acces the shared folder inside the xp virtual machine
<baal> thx i try to find something like that
<Chousuke> dompedro: there's nothing inherently dangerous about shell scripts either. I use them a lot
<D-Unit> stefan_, well i did erase my 32-bit 7.04 and put 64-bit 7.10 (now im on 7.10 32 bit)
<Flannel> Azodon: You will.  The only issues you'll have are things that aren't Free.  Flash, etc.  Although there are workarounds for that too
<Pelo> Azodon, same apps shold work but be aware that 64bit does not have flash and there are missing restricted drivers
<julian__> hi anybody here can help me with some asoundrc config? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/74113/ there is my asoundrc and after putting that, and trying speaker-test -D 6 its working every channel is seperated, BUT the OSS emulated dsps are not isntalled... how can i get them to work?
<woden> How do I tell if I am running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Chousuke> dompedro: in fact, you're using them too, as many are part of the core system :)
<stefan_> D-Unit: the virtualbox help file explains how to adress the shared folder in the virtual xp machine :)
<Azodon> hrm , i uses flash alot, and gave not had luck with gnash
<Pelo> woden, did the install cd say amd64 ?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: for me to pull that off I thought an actual proxy is needed liek one you own (if thats even possible) or one found online except for those public ones
<D-Unit> stefan_, k, ill check it later? i have to eat like soon..so ya by and thx
<aut0mata> Azdon: gnash isnt quite there...i'd stick with adobe
<stefan_> D-Unit: enjoy :) bye
<Pelo> Azodon, I know there is a work around installing 32bit ff and libs but I have never tried it
<Ergo^> im having problem with firewall (firestarter), cant share samba resources when firewall is on (i added SMB ports in firewall)
<usse1> woden: uname -m
<Azodon> pelo : thankyou i will look into it
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: it is a proxy itself, you can connect instances of irssi to it as needed, locally or remotely. I guess it'd be nice on a net machine that's always up, so your connection to a server is permanent
<usse1> Ergo^: firestarter is a bit quirky with samba
<Flannel> Azodon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<woden> usse1: x86_64
<Ergo^> the share doesnt show up in places/network  - when i disable firestarter it shows up
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: hmm i guess maybe in the furture but not now, I dont think i'll be able to afford my electricity bill especially since it has gone up once again and dont forget the uni debt that must be paid back :(
<woden> usse1: so what does that mean?  my kernel is 64-bit?  but what about all my programs?
<usse1> Ergo^: try disabling broadcasts from external networks in preferences->advanced options
<holycow> does ubuntu have backports, particularly for broadcom an dother drivers?
<ttotally> baal, "first install the build-essential and checkinstall packages" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/FAQ
<usse1> woden: your kernel and all your programs are 64bit unless you manually installed 32bit programs not from repositories
<Ergo^> usse1 should i diable or enable ? its disabled now...
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: my pass is not recognised when using su whats the otherway to go root?
<maybeway36> sudo -i
<mandrig> Pirate_Hunter: sudo
<dompedro> Chousuke --> a virus is code, or more simply a piece of code meant to run a specific function, those pieces of code exists for every operating system on Earth, anyone ignorant of that fact is well...you get the picture.  The reason more viruses exist for Microsoft Windows is due to the fact that there are MORE Windows machines than linux machines, people who do not understand what a virus is or what to watch for will only have a zombied linux box within n
<woden> usse1:  hmm ok I guess if you say so
<SeanInSeattle> Good afternoon all!  Does anyone have experience with the linux equivalent to a Windows Startup folder (to start apps upon login)?
<baal> ttotally, thx
<Pirate_Hunter> mandrig: on its own its not acceptable
<usse1> Ergo^: it should be disabled
<ttotally> np
<SeanInSeattle> Good afternoon all!  Does anyone have experience with the linux equivalent to a Windows Startup folder (to start apps upon login)?
<holycow> don't listen to dompedro
<Chousuke> dompedro: no. a virus must also replicate itself.
<holycow> thats wrong
<usse1> Ergo^: there was a thread on ubuntuforums about firestarter and samba
<Azodon> the download says ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso , but the website said AMD/Intel . will this "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso" work on my Intel?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: sudo -i , better
<marko-_-> how do i send messages through ssh to others users who are logged in ?
<Chousuke> dompedro: it also attaches itself to other files. Most linux malware doesn't do that.
<holycow> the reason most viruses for windows are because users have always run those systems as root
<steve__> hello i need help installing flash player for xubuntu..
<woden> anyone play neverwinter nights on ubuntu?
<steve__> it wont install properly using terminal as root
<mandrig> Pirate_Hunter: I thought you would be running a command, like sudo apt-get, immediately after.
<holycow> if you run windows as restricted user the viruses don't go away, but you get pretty close
<Ergo^> usse1: thank you it worked fine
<Chousuke> dompedro: most linux malware consists of trojan horses.
<Chousuke> dompedro: which are not viruses.
<dompedro> Chousuke --> shell scripts are bad in the hands of malicious people, just like...guns are used by good people, but are used at times by bad people to take someone's property very quickly without a fight....a shell script can accomplish just that.
<Chousuke> dompedro: I know this.
<holycow> also the only difference between a virus and regular code is that a virus by definition wants to replicate
<lordleemo> SeanInSeattle: system prefrences sessions
<rawrakitten> steve , Yes, and microsoft developers are idiots because they make it so you can't go root temporarily.
<holycow> if it doesn't replicate its not a virus
<holycow> then its classified by its utility
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: yeha thanx i was trying si which is complete gibberish and mandrig even knowing I said that i still used it to run command make install
<usse1> Ergo^: did it? take a look here second post from the top http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190542&highlight=samba+windows+unauthorized+access
<holycow> the generic categorization is if the code works against the user and for the benefit of the author its called malware
<usse1> Ergo^: cause fix I gave didn't work for me
<Chousuke> dompedro: any piece of software you run on a computer can do that also.
<holycow> otherwise its called software
<holycow> thus windows is malware as well
<Jack_Sparrow> dompedro,  Chousuke   can you move that discussion to offtopic room..
<steve__> can somebody help me install swf-player?
<miranda82> hello
 * nickrud backspaces
<ttotally> sda1 is bootable and has xp on it, and sda2 is another xp partition, i installed ubuntu on sda3 and set it as "/" in the partitioner. but the default grub is trying to find the kernel on sda1/boot/ which doesn't exist
<miranda82> is there any way, to mount as a drive, a camera that is connected via usb? i need to access the memory card
<dompedro> Chousuke --> you are a freaking troll - something that replicates itself is a worm...god-dangit - I hate ignorance!
<Chousuke> dompedro: I'm not ignorant.
<nickrud> !stop | dompedro Chousuke
<xsystemx> jrib - thanks !
<holycow> dompedro: wrong
<CapaH> I am about to buy an Iphone. My question is, does anyone know if wine+itunes will successfully activate it? I have been told I need either a MAC or WINDOWS to activate the iphone. Anyone?
<stefan_> offtopic guys =)
<Stwange> !stop | Stwange
<nickrud> still dead. holycow Chousuke dompedro last warning
<Jack_Sparrow> dompedro,  Chousuke   can you move that discussion to offtopic room..   NOW
<ttotally> i edited grub so it looked on (hd0,2)/boot and then the ubuntu logo came up but then nothing
<stefan_> steve__: you mean flash for say, firefox :) ?
<ttotally> any ideas?
<CaymanAlligator> worms duplicates itself through a network, specifically
<holycow> nickrud: or what?
<CaymanAlligator> viruses generally through files
<Chousuke> dompedro: if you want to present an argument, move to offtopic and I will counter you.
<xsystemx> Anyone here ever had problems getting VirtualBOx to detect dvd rom drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaymanAlligator, Stop
<miranda82> is there any way, to mount as a drive, a camera that is connected via usb? i need to access the memory card
<CaymanAlligator> oops, okay. sorry
<Thirsteh> miranda82, after inserting the camera, type 'dmesg' and look for any indication of the device address (something like /dev/sda1), then do something like 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/some-folder'
<nickrud> holycow: the big sweeping boot comes into play. I hate that with a passion
<holycow> lol
<miranda82> Thirsteh, thx for replying, the problem is that dmesg does not show anything like that,
<holycow> leave me out of your comments, i wasn't talking to you and i only made 2 or 3 statements
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: after running sudo make install i get some error at the end but have no clue what it means, could you look at it please  - http://pastebin.ca/934430
<miranda82> Thirsteh, shows: [  860.544000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:19:d2:35:b3:23:00:1c:10:4e:1e:74:08:00 SRC=38.103.50.145 DST=192.168.1.110 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=56999 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=42576 DPT=49643 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<andy_> who me
<SeanInSeattle> lordleemo:  I'm running IceWM, Is there a file that I can edit?
<ttotally> in the partitioner, am i supposed the set the root partition as /media/sdax/ or just delete the /media/sdax entry and replace it with "/"
<dompedro> Jack_Sparrow --> kindly ask others not to provide new Ubuntu/linux users with wrong information, such as there is no need for AV in linux and that none exist
<ArthurArchnix> rather than opening up a terminal, running gconf-editor, and browsing to the key of interest, is there some way to cat the key?
<bartmon> Hi again. For Java devs out there: NetBeans or Eclipse? TY!
<Thirsteh> miranda82, if dmesg doesn't show anything at all, then I'd guess either USB is disabled in your BIOS or your camera is inserted in a USB slot that doesn't work (if you're using a USB hub on the front of the case, try the USB ports on the motherboard instead)
<cbrake_away> can someone suggest how to build and install zaptel-source?
<andy_> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soho> i want to run a script at startup. where should i put it that it is loaded?
<miranda82> Thirsteh, the camera works i am able to download the images usign gnome importer, the problem,  is to mount it as a drive
<phoenix5002> Is it possible to somehow revert to the same video driver that Ubuntu gave me originally when I installed it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dompedro,  Not another word...
<ArthurArchnix> I want to type one command in the terminal that will return the value of this key: /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default
<stefan_> phoenix5002: what did you install to replace that
<dompedro> Jack_Sparrow --> fine.  issue closed for me...back yo why I was here originally then...thanks.
<holycow> where does broadcom firmware need to reside if i extract it out of their packages?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: restricted? compiled your own driver?
<_Oz___> does anyone know a way I can restart and send a command to grub (at the time I hit restart) that I want to restart in a certain OS, rather than waiting for GRUB?
<phoenix5002> stefan_ I havn't yet, but I had trouble in the past with other drivers so I want to make sure I can get back to where I am now if it happens again
<Thirsteh> miranda82, it'd need to be mounted for you to be able to get anything off of it. Try typing 'mount' in a shell and check if it's on that list and is already mounted (probably at the bottom of the list)
<Chousuke> dompedro: I can tell you why you're wrong if you move to offtopic.
<bartmon> soho: put your script in /etc/init.d/ and then create a symlink to it from /etc/rcX.d/ where X is the runlevel you want xyour script to execute on
<ttotally> cbrake, won't the usual way work?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: here's where you learn how to look for files and the packages they live in, on packages.ubuntu.com
<miranda82> Thirsteh, it's not
<cbrake> ttotally: which is .. :-)
<Azodon> the download says ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso , but the website said AMD/Intel . will this "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso" work on my Intel?
<phoenix5002> stefan_ but I will be installing the ATI linux mobility drivers
<cbrake> ttotally: dpkg-buildpackage?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: backup your current xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/
<amortvigil> how can i kill the firefox browser?
<Azodon> xkill
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok
<soho> bartmon; thanks, which is a good runlevel, can i put it in runlevel 1?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: if things break, just put that file back :)
<holycow> killall firefox-bin
<holycow> its dumb yes
<codyzapp> hi, hate to bother, my buddy has a problem with his system, he has basic ubuntu. when he installed the reccomended updates it told him to reboot and when he hits the ubuntu loader it loads the kernel and goes black on the screen. any of this yall head of before? help is appreciated.
<bartmon> _Oz___: How can you expect to interact with a program that is not yet running?
<phoenix5002> stefan_: I've already done that, but will that actually revert to my previous Driver?
<Thirsteh> miranda82, 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg' then disconnect and reconnect the camera, there really should be a message
<ttotally> cbrake, have you got the tar.gz file?
<dompedro> *anyone* - "switch user"
<dompedro> I get the logon screen for xerver without getting the option to switch to a different account already logged on...the option was working with ubuntu 6.06 but is not working in ubuntu 7.10...is there something i need to configure, does anyone have a link to a forum post, internet link?
<miranda82> Thirsteh, the message is: [  860.544000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:19:d2:35:b3:23:00:1c:10:4e:1e:74:08:00 SRC=38.103.50.145 DST=192.168.1.110 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=56999 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=42576 DPT=49643 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<_Oz_> bartmon: I expect it via the magic of simple code
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: the problem is what package am i looking for how do i identify it?
<phoenix5002> stefan_: just seems like it will reset video settings not driver, but if it will reset the driver than that is excellent :)
<Thirsteh> miranda82, that has nothing to do with USB
<cbrake> ttotally: /usr/src/zaptel.tar.bz2
<miranda82> i know
<_Oz_> bartmon: for example, send a little code to GRUB that GRUB looks for on reboot and auto-selects an OS
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: see the file that it said it couldn't find, at the end of the pastebin? that's the one you're looking for. Use the find files in packages
<_Oz_> bartmon: can't possibly be that hard
<stefan_> phoenix5002: xorg.conf holds the configuration for which driver to load for the video card
<soho> bartmon; is this also working with a script that should run on shutdown?
<bartmon> soho: I don't really know. You should consult a wiki or the forums for that
<phoenix5002> stefan_ so when I install a new driver it doesn't overwrite my old one?
<MikeT> I've, for a while now, been trying to get my microphone working. Which a couple days ago i did. but when i restarted my computer it just stop working, all i get is static... Any ideas? I mainly use it inside of woW to talk to friends. If you need any more information just let me know...
<Flannel> soho: What does the script do?
<bartmon> soho: Yep, i think runlevel S is the one
<stefan_> phoenix5002: ah, you're planning to update the ati driver?
<miranda82> Thirsteh, dmesg does not show anything, but I get the gnome asistant to import the pictures, that is the problem
<nickrud> !runlevel
<dompedro> *anyone* - no sound
<dompedro> how can I re-initialize sound under ubuntu - all hardware is found correctly and drivers installed in ubuntu 7.10, but no audio, after some updates my audio quit
<ttotally> cbrake, unpack it with bunzip <xxx.bz2>, then tar xvf <xxx.tar>, cd to to the zaptel directory and read the README ... it's easy from there
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: you mean glib 2.0
<ttotally> cbrake, oops .. use bunzip2, not bunzip
<codyzapp> anyone had loading issues after installing the reccomended updates?????
<cbrake> ttotally: ok, thanks
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: no, settings.c:30:28: error: default-config.h: No such file or directory
<bartmon> _Oz___: oh, you should edit menu.lst then! It's in /boot/grub/. Then change the timeout value to 0 and be sure to select the correct entry to boot.
<soho> Flannel; because of the lack of /dev/random to create random numbers when no mouse/touchpad is moved i need some entrophy pool information to be carried across shut-downs und start-uos
<mandrig> does anyone have problems with firefox running ungodly slowly?
<bartmon> mandrig: Yes, if you have a gazillion tabs open :)
<dmiles_> Hi, everybody. I just set up a dchroot environment using instructions on the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575) but I'm getting "Error: Can't open display:" when I try to run firefox (or xclock)
<dmiles_> anybody run into that before?
<soho> Flannel; otherwise /dev/random secured swap hangs until some action is being made
<mandrig> bartmon: Nope, no extra tabs open.
<soho> bartmon; thanks
<Darkmystere__> dompedro, would you happen to have a Toshiba labtop with digital sound..?
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: i saw that but it cnat find it but what is supposed to be there and what cant it find I actually dont get the output
<lordleemo> SeanInSeattle: sorry mate was away whats up
<dompedro> i have two HPs and a Thinkpad with sound
<dompedro> no Toshibas
<bartmon> soho: Found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitScriptList
<miranda82> Thirsteh, the only thing i can get, from kern.log that might give a clue is: http://pastebin.com/m4a6d5fe1
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: did you use the 'search the contents of packages' for the file it said didn't exist
<bartmon> soho: also, runlevel S isn't for shutdown, sorry.
<soho> bartmon; well, but thanks for the info i'll take a look at that
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: you mean this is the file settings.c:30:28:?
<beautifulsnow> Hello, I've had this game working under Wine 100% for months, and just today it won't work anymore (I haven't made any changes to my system and I also played GW yesterday night so....) (Yes Ive checked with #wine but they cant help)
<SeanInSeattle> lordleemo:  I'm running IceWM, Is there a file that I can edit?
<stefan_> wine updated... I'm having the same problem
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: what file is it saying it can't find? default-config.h
<stefan_> apparantly, the update broke something
<SeanInSeattle> lordleemo:  I found the x windows startup file, I think:  http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/XWindow-User-HOWTO-5.html
<stefan_> you can try to revert back to the previous version
<lordleemo> SeanInSeattle: i dont use it hang on ill google m8
<beautifulsnow> stefan_:  the same problem as me regarding Guild Wars?
<miranda82> Thirsteh, any clue?
<beautifulsnow> stefan_: I haven't made any updates.
<stefan_> uninstall wine, grab the previous version from winehq.org and try again
 * RabidWeezle finishes installig all of windows 3.11 for workgroups in vmware
<RabidWeezle> yes I was THAT bored
<stefan_> beautifulsnow: hm, I had the problem after the update
<usr13> need to make copy of CD... ?
<BizMan> hey guys, im running an apache server, on ports 80 and 443, and i ahve portfowarded those ports.... i can access the page no probelm on my internal network
<BizMan> outside i cant
<BizMan> any ideas
<lordleemo> SeanInSeattle: is that the  ~/.xinitrc file
<Thirsteh> miranda82, no, sorry, I'd look through available devices in /dev or any references to new devices in the kernel log, but right now I'm not in Linux so can't give you anything concrete off the top of my head
<beautifulsnow> stefan_:  but thats the most logical help ive got today, so Im gonna check it out anyway lol thanks  *wink*
<_Oz___> bartmon: now you're talking.  Now to complete the circle, I simply need to find a little program that will do that for me automatically in the GUI.
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok now i get it, its that i actually dont know how to read it which makes understanding of what is happenign seriously hard and I went to packages and no match for that so that means its something that was left out on the install but now how can I find it
<nickrud> BizMan: does your isp block those? (assuming the forwarding is good)
<SeanInSeattle> lordleemo:  Yep.
<stefan_> beautifulsnow: good luck :)
<usr13> How's the easiest way to copy a Ubuntu CD/
<usr13> ?
<StrangeCharm> my hard drive is encrypted per the 7.10 installer. i need to back up my system to an image so that I can replace my hard drive (with an identical one). what's the right way to do this
<miranda82> Thirsteh, k, thx anyway
<BizMan> possible
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: next step is to google that error line
<BizMan> should i change them in the conf. file?
<lordleemo> SeanInSeattle: ok m8 hope you sort it m8
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: ok i bet you know the answer already
<bartmon> _Oz___: Do you personally don't want to edit a text file or do you need a GUI solution for other users?
<dompedro> i guess i will grow old as dirt waiting for *anyone* to respond to questions, here
<BizMan> what are good port ranges to use?
<bruenig> dompedro: this is #ubuntu after all
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: and, that's a dead end. No, I'm reading a reginald hill novel, listening for the drumroll when you type my name ;)
<dompedro> *MODERATORS* - can i suggest you guys make an advanced topics/questions forum on IRC?
<dompedro> this sux!
<beautifulsnow> dompedro:  what was the question uh, I was trying to get help myself, let me know what it was ;p
<SeanInSeattle> lordleemo:  What's m8?
<beautifulsnow> SeanInSeattle: m8 is mate
<StrangeCharm> SeanInSeattle: it mean 'mate'
<rawrakitten> Does anyone know if Envy autoconfigures the 7800GTX drivers well in Gutsy?
<StrangeCharm> *means
<bartmon> BizMan: I find it highly unlikely your ISP blocking port 80. Are you sure you port forwarded to the correct internal IP?
<Ward1983> does anyone know how i can use the vista bootloader instead of grub? (grub cant handle fakeraid)
<_Oz___> bartmon: I want a "reboot into XP" or "reboot into Ubuntu" button basically
<lordleemo> SeanInSeattle: pal friend etc etc being polite
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: your right it is a dead end the error line gives me nothing going to clear some of it and see if google picks anything up otherwise i cant continue
<StrangeCharm> what's a good way to backup my system?
<SeanInSeattle> lol.  kewl.  sorry.  I live in seattle, and we don't speak aussie.
<_Oz___> bartmon: I want a "reboot into XP" or "reboot into Ubuntu" button basically
<SeanInSeattle> At least not very much.  :0
<_Oz___> bartmon: surely I can't be the only one who needs this
<NemesisD> anyone know of any other common tape tools besides tar? I have a tape i'm trying to get data off and tar, tar w/ bzip and gz don't seem to be able to get anything off of it
<mandrig> Darkmystere: were you having an issue with your toshiba sound?
<dereks> how do i turn compiz off in hardy?
<StrangeCharm> SeanInSeattle: you clearly need to learn a new language
<StrangeCharm> :p
<Flannel> dereks: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: have you run make by itself, or are you doing make install right after configure? If you are doing the latter, do make clean and then make
<dereks> Flannel: thanks
<bartmon> _Oz___: Surely not, but I guess most other people don't have a problem with selecting the correct entry form the GRUB menu
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: right after cofigure like the install file states while in root.. im guessing thats the problem
<StrangeCharm> _oz___: do you mind waiting until the 're' bit happens, then hitting the 'boot into' button?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: not sure myself. I gotta step out for a holf hour,  bbl
<RoAkSoAx> !logitech
<RoAkSoAx> !webcam
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: kk will tyr to sort this out otherwise continue next time
<StrangeCharm> _oz___ you could use a script that rewrote your grub file to put the right os at the top of the list each time :p
<Pirate_Hunter> is this command correct sudo make cleaninstall?
<bartmon> StrangeCharm, _Oz___: yeah, but instead just rewrite the default X line in that file.
<StrangeCharm> how can i backup (in either an encrypted or an unencrypted state) my system, installed with the encryption option in gutsy, for future restorage?
<bartmon> StrangeCharm, _Oz___: otherwise this might break on a kernel upgrade
<MatBoy> is there a button command to switch workspaces in gnome ? I can't see my taskbar on the bottom when I'm in my VM
<domino> anyone, this is an easy question, i'm new to unix :>, how do i - from terminal - set up partitions? im looking to set up 5 partitions, one on each harddrive, then put them together as one in LVM/ combine as raid
<StrangeCharm> bartmon: right, agreed - each button makes the change that boots you the right way
<stefan_> MayBoy: Ctrl + Alt + arrow key should do it
<limcore> Which sound card (pci, not expensive, not used but from shop, up to 50 usd) should I buy to have alsa output and input working ootb?
<bartmon> StrangeCharm: Sure. a little sed command would probably work well.
<StrangeCharm> domino: can't you use the installer?
<StrangeCharm> domino: the alt-installer disk has awesome disk setup options (though i think that the encryption doesn't work at the moment)
<s2a> im in gnome wats the menu editor and how do i open it?
<joetotale> hi all.  recently installed 64 bit 7.10 and am having trouble getting my graphics card recognized. leadtek px8800gt. have stfw, installed nvidia driver, & done 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'but now stuck
<joetotale> grateful for any pointers
<bartmon> s2a: just right click on a menu and select Edit Menus
<ttotally> domino, sudo cfdisk
<ttotally> man cfdisk for more info
<StrangeCharm> joetotale: 0xffe456f8
<s2a> k, thx
<s2a> bartmon, k, thx
<joetotale> StrangeCharm: ??
<StrangeCharm> joetotale: oh, wait, 64-bit: 0xffed00012
<domino> thanks ttotally. "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive" :D
<StrangeCharm> joetotale: it's a joke
<ttotally> domino, i got that when i forgot the sudo
<StrangeCharm> joetotale: pointers, as in memory pointers, geddit geddit?
<joetotale> lol
<domino> i did sudo, but i restart to make sure it's ready
<joetotale> StrangeCharm: will have to remember that to use on slashdot
<StrangeCharm> joetotale: http://xkcd.com/138/
<ttotally> domino, is this under ubuntu?
<joetotale> :)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all, I'm back.  i was wondering if anyone has experience with making it so that I don't need to sudo all the fricking time.  Can I change my user account access level to root?
<StrangeCharm> SeanInSeattle: don't. sudoing is better
<domino> yes this is under ubuntu and yes i type: sudo cfdisk
<domino> and it gives me the error above
<StrangeCharm> joetotale: it's already part of the hive mind
<Jack_Sparrow> SeanInSeattle, not advised
<SeanInSeattle> OK, why shouldn't I?
<LinuxMonkey> SeanInSeattle: why would you even want to do that, thats just stupid, its like handing your keys to your home to a stranger
<ttotally> Jack_Sparrow, but how is it done?
<anniku989> prince_jammys: You online?
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: If you need a root shell you can use 'sudo -s'
<ompaul> farruinn, wrong one - use the -i
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  That's all I was looking for.  Thanks!
<bartmon> StrangeCharm: An excellent XKCD gem, thanks !
<Jack_Sparrow> SeanInSeattle, What are you doing that always needs sudo and hopefully you are using gksudo for gui apps
<ompaul> !rootsudo | SeanInSeattle (read that web page)
<chi11y> hmm, I've updated to oss4 to get my soundcard to run, but I can select OSS neither alsa, I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat"
<ttotally> farruinn, thnx
<chi11y> sorry for bad explanation, but do anyone have a fix?
<SeanInSeattle> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm trying to configure my system, and I'm having to edit a bunch of config files.  At some point I shouldn't need it.  But for now I'm having to do it constantly.
<LinuxMonkey> wow im suprized people are so lazy to type 4 characters...lol
<farruinn> ompaul: ok, I see the difference, but what is the disadvantage of -s?
<ompaul> farruinn, it is not -i so what env have you got? you don't know
<farruinn> ompaul: ok, I see what you mean
<bullgard4> LinuxMonkey: I am surprised that you are too lazy to type a single letter 'r'.
<Jack_Sparrow> SeanInSeattle, ok you run sudo nano once or gksudo gedit once and do what needs to be done..
<ompaul> SeanInSeattle, go to wiki.ubuntu.com put in the search field rootsudo
<ttotally> domino, this probably won't help, but try "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda1" or sda1
<BizMan726> whats a good replacement for port 80 so i can run apache
<BizMan726> from outside my home network
<SeanInSeattle> Jack_Sparrow:  Cool.  That's probably a better solution.  Thanks for not just poking fun at my "dumb" request.
<ompaul> BizMan726, that question lacks a lot of context
<bluewraith> where is the setting for "focus follows mouse" in ubuntu? using xubuntu right now and kinda dig it
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to clean make install?
<BizMan726> there are 2 ports
<bruenig> make clean
<BizMan726> 80 and 443
<StrangeCharm> LinuxMonkey: not quite
<BizMan726> whats generally a good port range
<domino> it did, ttotally
<BizMan726> thats accepted by isps
<ompaul> BizMan726, 80 is standard and 443 is for ssl enabled web
<LinuxMonkey> well I may make spelling mistakes, but i got an excuse, im french
<chi11y> hmm, I've updated to oss4 to get my soundcard to run, but I cant select OSS neither alsa, I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat:"
<BizMan726> its standard but i need to change it if its blocked
<chi11y> "Could not open resource for writing."
<domino> ttotally so... if a make a partition on each of these drives, how do i span them/ raid / whatever, make them -> 1 disk
<ompaul> BizMan726, then no one outside will know where to point their browser and it may be just your router is blocking it check out NAT
<macrobad> BizMan726: According to RFC, from 43000 to 65000 are private ports that anyone can use for any purposes.
<ttotally> domino, i don't know
<bullgard4> I wonder if all lines of the file /etc/default/udftools are commented out per default? I obtain the boot message: "Not starting udftools packet writing. No devices listed in /etc/default/udftools"
<StrangeCharm> bartmon: i so rarely get any opportunity to put my encyclopaedic knowledge of xkcd to use :(
<domino> :(
<amortvigil> what is the best ubuntu program to design logo's?
<high-freq> use gimp or somethin
<farruinn> amortvigil: take a look at inkscape too
<BizMan726> anyone?
<farruinn> BizMan726: you can put it on any port, but web browsers will only try to connect to port 80
<ttotally> has anyone ever made something other than sda1 the root "/" in partitioner. i made sda3 the root and the default grub was messed up
<phoenix5002> can someone please tell me what series the "Radeon IGP 345M" video card falls under?
<beautifulsnow> Could anyone help me figure out what is wrong with this: Been running Guild Wars for months on Wine and now, no matter what, Guild Wars won't show on the screen (the GW updater works fine, but when its time for the game to start it just "hides" on the background)
<cjones> everytime i try a live cd i gett a tty error job control turned off
<stefan_> macrobad said - BizMan726: According to RFC, from 43000 to 65000 are private ports that anyone can use for any purposes.
<beautifulsnow> amortvigil: definately Inkscape
<phoenix5002> can someone please tell me what series the "Radeon IGP 345M" video card falls under?
<farruinn> ttotally: sda3 is my root, you just need to edit the menu.lst
<bartmon> ttotally: sure, i have hda2
<ttotally> barnie, farruinn thnx
<farruinn> ttotally: Just remember sdaN is hd0,N-1 for grub
<macrobad> BizMan726: According to RFC, from 43000 to 65000 are private ports that anyone can use for any purposes. However, if your provider blocks incoming connections, he is most likely to block all. Also, if you change your port you'll have to tell all the users the new port number, otherwise they won't be able to access your web server.
<amortvigil> beautifulsnow, thanx
<chi11y> hmm, I've updated to oss4 to get my soundcard to run, but I cant select OSS neither alsa, I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing. " I really need to get this working :(
<farruinn> BizMan726: 8080 is a common alternative port, but I don't know if browsers check there automatically if they can't connect to 80
<ttotally> farruinn, i changed (hd0,0) to (hd0,2) and it seems to have found the /boot directory, and the ubuntu logo comes up, but then it hangs
<farruinn> ttotally: doesn't sound like a grub problem at all then
<cjones> what does cant access tty job control turned off mean
<phoenix5002> how can I find out what series my radeon mobility card is in?
<macrobad> farruinn: you are right, but I doubt they are checking 8080.
<chi11y> no one with any idea? :(
<stefan_> if it's the 345 I think it's the R300 series
<farruinn> macrobad: right, so it's still like you say, the users will have to know about it
<phoenix5002> stefan_: do you mean the X300 series?
<ttotally> farruinn, well, just the first thing, the (hd0,0), was a grub problem ... xp is installed on sda1. any idea why ubuntu isn't booting completely?
<mneten> snypzz: clamtk works well for me
<stefan_> phoenix5002: by series I assumed you meant chipset series
<mneten> woaaaah, stupid scroll bar
<farruinn> ttotally: no idea. You'd have to turn off the boot splash to get some messages. I don't know how to do that
<stefan_> phoenix5002: IGP 345 right?
<phoenix5002> yes
<_richard> hi, ive got a couple of questions, any1?
<ttotally>  farruinn okay, thnx .. i think there's a kernel option "splash" or something like that .. i'll try turning it off
<phoenix5002> stefan_: well I'm about to update the driver now so I go to the website and click "Linux x86" then "Mobility Radeon" then there is a big list like "Mobility Radeon X1400" "Mobility Radeon X300" ect.....
<domino> pls can't someone help me with this? :> got 3 disks that i need to make into 1
<stefan_> phoenix5002: ah, you're looking at the radeon drivers
<phoenix5002> stefan_: yes
<phoenix5002> stefan_: is that not right?
<j_humphrey> wheres a good guide to compile a new kernel for gusty?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: hang on then, let me check :)
<phoenix5002> stefan_: my card is "Radeon IGP 345M"
<fat-head> ive installed kubuntu and when trying to update kubuntu with adept manager it downloads the files but when it installs them it gets to 53% of the files but then it crashes and give an error that some files might be corrupt and have caused a break. this has happened 2 times i had to wash my hard drive after the first time and then reinstalled kubuntu again but now i have the same problem
<domino> #kubuntu :>?
<bullgard4> I wonder if all lines of the file /etc/default/udftools are commented out per default? I obtain the boot message: "Not starting udftools packet writing. No devices listed in /etc/default/udftools"
<mandrig> How do you view available wireless networks?
<lgolebio> Hi, is it normal that Mplayer shows the error message "gnome screenserver control" ?
<tomd123> mandrig:  click on the network icon in the notification area
<macncheez3000> mandrig, you should be able to by right-clicking on the network manager applet by the clock
<macncheez3000> left-clicking, excuse me
<tomd123> lgolebio: I don't thinks errors should be normal
<stefan_> phoenix5002: hm, can't seem to find a specifix driver for that chipsset, finding a lot of topic from people with the same problem
<_richard> Is there any way to leave brightness at 87% permanent instead of having to fn+key everytime i restart?
<lgolebio> tomd123: well films are working with no problem
<wigren> windows installer killed my GRUB. How do i reinstall it?
<lgolebio> but when the move ends, mplayer shows this message
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<joetotale> am trying to get 8800 GT graphic card to be recognised in 7.10.  have run 'nvidia-glx-config enable' as root, but xorg.conf reports board as vesa & runs at 800x600.  my xorg.conf is at  http://pastebin.com/d736ad90
<AkumaNoTsubasa> hi all
<AkumaNoTsubasa> if I want to remove some files from sources I built (I don't have the makefile anymore to do make uninstall) is there a way to do it properly (without forget files?
<wigren> with a like cd?
<wigren> sorry live*
<tomd123> lgolebio: try to run it in the console and see if it spits out any other information, if so, try to get more information on that type of error, but as long as the videos work, be thankful for that :P
<holoduke> can someone tell me what the first steps are too solve ACPI problems (returning from suspend doesnt work)
<lgolebio> OK
<phoenix5002> stefan_: well my driver actually works well with the one Ubuntu gave me, but I just want to test the new ati mobility drivers to see if they are better, so now that you've told me how to back up my driver all I need to know is what series mobility driver to download
<ttotally> farruinn, i got it to work ... grub had also set "root=/dev/hda1" and i don't even have a pata drive in the system
<stefan_> phoenix5002: about that, saving xorg.conf will only save you if you try a different driver
<stefan_> phoenix5002: if you update a driver, files will be overwritten
<stefan_> phoenix5002: rolling back to the previous driver will mean you have to remove the new one and reinstall the previous version
<ttotally> farruinn, i changed it to "root=/dev/sda3" b/c my  linux was on that partition, and it worked fine
<DonkeyKong101> any1 know y i have no system sounds? music,movies are fine though, so its not the sound card
<phoenix5002> stefan_: how do I know if I'm updating or installing a new one?
<farruinn> ttotally: ah, so I was wrong, it was grub after all.
<phoenix5002> stefan_: I don't mind doing a rollback, how would I do that?
<joetotale> i noticed there were problems with the old nvidia driver so have installed NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver)
<stefan_> phoenix5002: the one ubuntu gave you is a package created from the ati drivers, so in this case you would be upgrading
<loca|> anyone can advise me a good up to date guide to install etch on a usb stick ?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: I take it you're using the restricted driver for that chip?
<AkumaNoTsubasa> if I want to remove some files from sources I built (I don't have the makefile anymore to do make uninstall) is there a way to do it properly (without forget files? please
<phoenix5002> stefen_: I don't think I am using the restricted driver actually...
<crdlb> joetotale: none of the drivers in gutsy's repos support the 8800 GT
<chi11y> hmm, I've updated to oss4 to get my soundcard to run, but I cant select OSS neither alsa, I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing. " I really need to get this working :(
<Jack_Sparrow> joetotale, Did you read the first 10 lines of your xorg?
<phoenix5002> stefen_: the only restricted driver I see is "atheros hardware access layer (HAL)" but I think that's for wireless connections
<ttotally> farruinn, seems like this ought to be mentioned in the installer instructions ... the same thing happened to me the other day ....
<jaek> is there an unstable repository for compiz fusion for gusty?
 * joetotale feels a right nit
<crdlb> jaek: nope
<chi11y> I'm using Creative X-fi so I know it "shouldnt" work, but oss4 is supposed to have some kind of support, but I cant choose oss because of this
<amortvigil> beautifulsnow, i get this unable to open gcc error using inkscape
<amortvigil> pyxml
<crdlb> jaek: hardy has latest compiz fusion though
<amortvigil> beautifulsnow, actualy running installing pyxml instead of inkscape
<joetotale> crdlb: thx for pointing that out. off to follow up
<stefan_> phoenix5002: okido, trying to locate which driver you should use now
<phoenix5002> stefan_: thanx :)
<bullgard4> I wonder if all lines of the file /etc/default/udftools are commented out per default? I obtain the boot message: "Not starting udftools packet writing. No devices listed in /etc/default/udftools"
<chi11y> no one who can help me?
<chi11y> I've desperate for help :/
<chi11y> *I'm
<farruinn> chi11y: have you tried the forums or mailing list?
<juank_prada> has anybody been able to install DBdesigner in ubuntu?
<chi11y> farruinn, nope, but I've searched around on the internet and there seems to be no solution
<chi11y> I'll try the forums
<RickJames> i have ubuntu 7.10 installed and added a fat32 drive with files on it. is there a "convert" feature i can use to convert to ext or another FS that will support file size over 4 gig ?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: from what I know, the radeon driver (included with the installation) work with that chipset
<juank_prada> RickJames, you culd make a backup of that fat32 drive and format it to ext3
<stefan_> phoenix5002: I can't find any reference to which drivers you should use for that chipset though :)
<RickJames> juank_prada, there is no convert option like with m$?
<bruenig> RickJames: you don't convert filesystems with few exceptiosn, certainly not fat32, you backup, reformat, and put it back on
<phoenix5002> stefan_: ok, but if I do try a different driver how would I get back to my current driver if there are problems?
<mandri1> my desktop is non-existent
<bruenig> exceptions*
<ttotally> RickJames, or possibly you could resize the fat32 partition and repartition the freed space
<juank_prada> RickJames,  i think bruenig answerd your question
<phoenix5002> stefen_: assuming that the backup xorg.conf file fails
<RickJames> windoez allows for convert c: ntfs. i was hoping ubuntu had a similar option
<stefan_> phoenix5002: save xorg.conf... if things fail first uninstall your newly installed driver (make uninstall if installing from source), then place back your old xorg.conf
<RickJames> thanks anyways guys
<phoenix5002> stefan_: ok thank you for all your help
<stefan_> phoenix5002: or simply do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phoenix5002> got it, thanx
<killown> do anyone here has installed oss4?
<stefan_> phoenix5002: which will rebuild your xorg.conf file :)
<holycow> if i wanted to add all the latest multimedia in one shot to a gutsy fresh install (its for another user, i don't have a lot of time), what is the fastest way fo doing this?
<holycow> prefereable in one apt-get line?
<Parsec300> holycow: If you add VLC player, you can play almost anything.
<juank_prada> Parsec300, VLC is the best player ever!
<macrobad> holycow: add medibuntu repo, and install win32codecs + dvdcss + flashplugin..
<domino> ok i got a new question :> FATAL: Module raid0 not found <- how do i fix this?
<holycow> vlc doesn't use restricted codecs i guess, it comes with its own?
<holycow> macrobad: aha danke
<_richard> Is there any way to leave brightness at 87% permanent instead of having to fn+key everytime i restart??
<holycow> thank you Parsec300 as well
<juank_prada> _richard, set that on your bios
<macrobad> holycow: tis my pleasure. :) And Ubuntu VLC doesn't come with restrited codecs, afair.
<ryan_> Hey, question.
<chi11y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4478222#post4478222
<mandri2> umm, <alt> <f2> isn't opening the launcher anymore, and my desktop is loading
<ryan_> I want to rename a whole bunch of files so that they no longer have spaces in them.
<question> ryan: Yes?
<ryan_> Is there any way to do that quickly?
<ryan_> I've been trying to use the replace command, but I've had difficulty.
<_richard> My second HDD partition is set to /home/richard/Documents, i can't write to that folder, how to do it?
<mark[oz]> hey guys, vote for tab+tilda - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3921/  Its an easy way to alt+tab through application windows
<ttotally> ryan_, what replace command?
<ryan_> Oh
<ryan_> Sorry, I meant rename.
<danbhfive> _richard: what format is it?
<domino> _richard: sudo chmod 777 /home/richard/Documents ? :>
<macrobad> ryan: I cannot think of anything better then writing a small script or program in any language.
<_richard> danbhfive ext3, you mean that?
<ryan_> Do you know if there's a way to rename files in C++ or C?
<danbhfive> _richard: yeah
<gharz> guys, is there any software that i can use in creating reports from SQL? like a visual studio equivalent?
<macrobad> ryan: Sure. However, I'd advise PHP, Perl or Python, unless you have experience with C or C++.
<ryan_> I've done a little Python, but I'm used to C and C++.
<ryan_> I imagine this would be easiest in Perl. Regex and all.
<heartsblood> what's the channel for hardy, ubuntu+1?
<ryan_> Anyway, I'll figure it out.
<danbhfive> _richard: maybe adding rw in the options of your fstab
<ryan_> Thanks for the help.
<danbhfive> !hardy > heartsblood
<cjones> what is a good channel for help with kino
<bruenig> the easiest way to do it is bash
<bruenig> oh he's gone
<porcho> hi there. I'm having some problems with postgresql 8.3 in ubuntu gutsy. I've just installed it and I can't connect to the server. when I look at postgresql-8.3-main.log, it says "incomplete startup packet" at the bottom line. can somebody help me?
<bruenig> for file in *; do mv "$file" "$(tr -d ' ' <<<$file)";done
<anniku989> I'm getting a "DCOP communications error"
<heartsblood> Danbhfive, I didn't get anything but I found the channel
<anniku989> says "plz check that the 'dcopserver' program is running
<BruceLeroy> I'm running gdm and my main session has Compiz enable. Can I define a separate session which does NOT user compiz?
<eegore> I am trying to restore grub after a windows install but I do not have a normal drive configuration. I ahave my Kubuntu 64 on a sata and my windows  on primary ide
<gharz> guys, any idea which software that has an equivalent features like visual studio? i'm planning to do my reports on linux...
<Li-Plus> which directory do pidgins plugins go
<tasius> hi
<eegore> the kubuntu64 boot is non /dev/sdc1
<cjones> what is a good channel for help with kino
<anniku989> anyone know of any GOOD dj/mixing programs (Such as mixmeister for windows/mac) without using wine?
<serena> hi there... just wondering if I got a .exe file with the device driver that I need for a device can I do anything with it?..... like unpack it?
<cjones> assiku989 ubuntu studio has it all
<anniku989> so
<andy_> this is so bored
<anniku989> sudo apt-get install ubuntu studio ? Or is it already installed?
<mandrig> My wireless card doesn't start at startup, is there a way to make it start?
<stefan_> serena: try running it with wine and extract it that way :)
<porcho> serena: most likely, there's nothing you can do with it. if it's a wireless device driver, you may use it somehow with ndiswrapper, though...
<serena> its a webcam driver
<heartsblood> Does anybody know if gutys will see the new compiz package?
<tasius> hi
<archman> mandrig: did you do depmod -a and modprobe <ndiswrapper/or ...> ?
<heartsblood> gutsy*
<gharz> guys, anybody here who's building reports from sql? i just want to know if there's a software for linux where i can retrieve data from MS Sql and generate reports like a visual studio? any info?
<und3va> hi, can anyone help me regarding  ttl changing ?
<abstrak> Anybody know how to get the remote controller of the pctv 310i card working ?
<archman> mandrig: i've done it and it starts up on startup
<porcho> serena: so you'd better checkout its chipset and look for a linux driver...
<mandrig> okay, I'll restart and see
<abstrak> I cannot get any button pressed event ... nothing... please help me
<serena> porcho: how do I check its chipset?
<Odd-rationale> Does the brainstorm.ubuntu.com site use my launchpad account? or do I create a new one?
<danbhfive> heartsblood: no
<juank_prada> what package do i need to import my ssh key to seahorse?
<heartsblood> :(
<gregbrady> anyone familiar with dvd::rip?
<peleg> Is it possible not to have tasksel on 7.10 ?
<asaf> how come i don't have tasksel? i've upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 three months ago...
<danbhfive> heartsblood: its not sad, it really just the way things go.  They way Ubuntu includes new software is by having a new release, which is what hardy is
<porcho> serena: I think that this website should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam. it's an easy to follow guide.
<bmk789_> could anyone explain why one of my built in NICs wouldnt even show up under lspci?
<Stwange> how do I set CLASSPATH for my terminal inside a bash script? CLASSPATH=whatever doesn't work because it's only set while the script is running
<beautifulsnow> Could anyone help me figure out what is wrong with this: Been running Guild Wars for months on Wine and now, no matter what, Guild Wars won't show on the screen (the GW updater works fine, but when its time for the game to start it just "hides" on the background)
<stefan_> though you can still manually compile the new compiz ;)
<stefan_> snow: the wine rollback didn't work?
<beautifulsnow> stefan_:  Oh hi :) no not really
<asaf> how come i don't have tasksel? i've upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 three months ago...
<Keule> Hi there
<stefan_> shame :(
<Keule> is it possible to make konqueror under gnome to my default file-manager??
<danbhfive> asaf: try install ubuntu-minimal
<Thugacation> hai guise
<Thugacation> whats goin on
<Thugacation> anyone in here chillin
<Thugacation> ??
<bmk789_> could anyone explain why one of my built in NICs which is a marvell yukon wouldnt even show up under lspci?
<danbhfive> !ot | Thugacation hey there, this is the support room
<tushyd> hey, i am running Ubuntu and tried kubuntu-desktop. How do I uninstall kubuntu-desktop and all the associated programs?
<Thugacation> !ot | What do you mean by that?
<bullgard4> Where can I read a certain manpage in the Internet which is not available on my computer?
<mandrig> Who was helping me a few minutes ago with my wireless card?
<porcho> hi there. can someone help me with postgresql 8.3 and ubuntu gutsy? I've just installed it and I can't connect to the server. when I look at postgresql-8.3-main.log, it says "incomplete startup packet" at the bottom line...
<danbhfive> ubotu?
<Yoha> quit
<Pirate_Hunter> i need a god app that allows me to do html, xhtml, css, asp etc - can someone recommend something
<Pirate_Hunter> *good
<Draco> Pirate_Hunter: quanta+ or bluefish
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter: vim
<tushyd> can anyone help?
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: did you get it working?
<macnus> Hi. Im new to ubuntu. Actually I've installed 7.10 today :D Well. Then i want to install apps from the add/remove menu, but when i try to I get this message: The list of applications is not availabe
<macnus> Click on 'Reload' to load it. To reload the list you need a working internet connection. Then I press refresh, and it looks like it updates something, but when I then try again, I just get the same message :S can anyoone help me, please?
<tushyd> hey, i am running Ubuntu and tried kubuntu-desktop. How do I uninstall kubuntu-desktop and all the associated programs?
<bruenig> macnus: apt-get update
<danbhfive> ubotu come back!!!
<Draco> Pirate_Hunter: vim, with code completion
<tushyd> macnus, or synaptic
<danbhfive> macnus you need to enable your sources probably
<Pirate_Hunter> thanx all
<nickrud> tushyd: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<usse1> !myself
<macnus> Well. Im kind a like a newb in this unix world, so i wouldnt know how to do that :s
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter: I did some looking, that file should be part of irssi
<bmk789_> tushyd: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<bmk789_> nvm
<danbhfive> macnus: system > admin > software sources
<tushyd> bmk789, nickrud, thanks guys
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: 0.0 you've been looking thanx very much appreciated but if it is I have no clue how to include it in the compilation
<macnus> danbhfive: Should i then just enable all the boxes?
<bmk789> could anyone explain why one of my built in NICs which is a marvell yukon wouldnt even show up under lspci?
<danbhfive> macnus: sure, but you dont need source code
<mandrig> I need help with my wireless card
<mandrig> To get it to start, I have to cd to the dir the drivers are in, the ./wlan0up, can anyone help me so my wireless card will automatically start upon boot?
<macnus> Danbhfive: No thats right. Thanks a lot. By the way, do you know a site, with a newb guide, for compiling, if i need to install softwart thats not in the packagemanager?
<danbhfive> macnus: no, sorry
<tim167> i want to compile libwiimote, but there is no Makefile or configure, there is a install-sh but i don't know how to use it, any ideas ?
<danbhfive> mandrig: ndiswrapper?
<macnus> danbhfive: well thanks for the help :)
<mandrig> danbhfive: I'm not using ndiswrapper
<danbhfive> aw well, cant help
<mandrig> danbhfive: is ndiswrapper easy to use?
<eegore> ?leave
<El_Guapo>  /quit
<Pakhsi> Hi to all! i was looking for some help with my ubuntu (or gnome dont know) language
<danbhfive> mandrig: ndiswrapper doesnt really work in terms of ease of use.  IF you have no linux driver for your wireless card, you can use ndiswrapper to use a windows driver
<RoXa> .
<mohamed_> amenado, i'm sorry i become busy at home this is take time from me, :)
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of the fortune thingy on ubuntu?
<mandrig> danbhfive: Oh, okay.
<mandrig> danbhfive: Well, I have a linux driver, so it works.
<mnemo> Itaku: the wanda fish you mean?
<Itaku> no /usr/games/fortune
<bmk789> could anyone explain why one of my built in NICs which is a marvell yukon wouldnt even show up under lspci?
<peleg> what can cause tasksel to crush just a second after trying to install lamp-server?
<Pakhsi> I'm on ubuntu gutsy 7.10 and im having a problem with my language someone to help :)?
<Gnea> bmk789: is it enabled in the BIOS?
<bmk789> Gnea: yes
<peleg> it shows 0% for a second, and then closes down. on 7.10
<holycow> goddamn, thats it.  no more totem.  EVER.
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of /usr/games/fortune?
<archman> mandrig: what is your interface's name?
<Gnea> bmk789: how many NIC interfaces do you have? just the one?
<Itaku> !language | holycow
<zack> hello ha
<zack> new on xchat here
<holycow> screw off
<zack> pls deal with leniancy
<holycow> goddamn isn't bad language
<bmk789> Gnea: theres 2, the other is an nvidia but it works great
<danbhfive> Itaku: ubotu is dead
<gregbrady> woohoo!  DVD Shrink works with Wine!
<Itaku> ...
<Itaku> typical
<sarthor> Hi, I am using ubuntu server 7.04, i have 80 Clients on my LAN, Can i creat user passwords for that users to dial my server? if yes what i will need to install and configure on my server? my clients are using windows xp, 2000 and some Linux also
<Li-Plus> how do i remove a package and the packages that it recommends removing "the ones that are no longer needed"
<Gnea> bmk789: what number do you get from this command: lspci | grep Ethernet | wc -l
<danbhfive> Li-Plus: autoremove
<Li-Plus> danbhfive: how do i use autoremove is it a flag?
<archman> Li-Plus: dont remove them; you will maybe have problems later
<soundray> Li-Plus: 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<Li-Plus> archman: I installed ubuntu studio and i don't want it
<bmk789> Gnea: just a sec
<intardnet> how do i have openoffice start counting page numbers on the third page, not the first?
<archman> Li-Plus: oh, ok then, sorry
<soundray> Li-Plus: to remove a package, 'sudo apt-get remove packagename'
<Gnea> bmk789: ok
<Dantes> hello, how do i get the history of the chat that was going on in a channel?
<spiderfire> Dantes: what are you using?
<Dantes> mirc client
<Gnea> Li-Plus: should be: sudo apt-get autoremove packagename
<Dantes> standard
<Pakhsi> Hi someone can help me with a language problem?
<Gnea> Pakhsi: what's the problem?
<Dantes> spiderfire: is there a way?
<carlosgutierrezs> hablo español
<DIL> intardnet:  try inserting pages from the page you want to start numbering
<inaety> how can i give permission to k3b to open discs when wrtiting cd's.   after i start burning a cd it gives me an error it has no permssion to open the disc
<spiderfire> Dantes, sure but i dont use mirc
<soundray> Dantes: some channels are logged on the web. Read the channel topic
<DIL> intardnet:  page numbers that is
<spiderfire> Dantes: look under options or settings
<Dantes> how do i access these logs?
<intardnet> DIL: tried it, thats why im here  ;-)
<Gnea> !es
<DIL> intardnet: standby
<Pakhsi> gnea español?
<soundray> inaety: in a terminal, run 'sudo adduser $USER cdrom', then log out of gnome/kde and log back int.
<soundray> *in
<Gnea> Pakhsi: english-only here
<Pakhsi> ok
<inaety> soundray: thanks ill give it a try
<Gnea> Pakhsi: #ubuntu-es
<bmk789> Gnea: 1
<nicolah> I don't get it: I mounted an hdd and I can write just using sudo, how can I fix it ?
<Pakhsi> gnea: my problem is that afeter installing dont know which libraries
<Gnea> bmk789: is it a laptop or desktop?
<inaety> soundray: it says im already a member
<bmk789> Gnea: desktop
<s2a> i have a .rpm on my desktop wat is the command to turn ALL .rpm's on desktop to .debs using alien?
<Gnea> Pakhsi: installing what? ubuntu itself?
<Pakhsi> nono i've been there without succes i speak encglish :)
<soundray> inaety: then you probably have to run k3bsetup
<spiderfire> is there a difference between generic and 386 kernel or are they the same with a different meta name?
<dan_> dude , I'm so stupid
<Gnea> Pakhsi: oh ok good :)
<Flannel> spiderfire: they're different.  Use the generic unless you have problems with booting
<soundray> !generic | spiderfire
<dan_> I loaded this ubuntu and I dont know shit about linux
<farruinn> s2a: wherever you'd put foo.rpm, use the wildcard *.rpm
<administrator> #FOOLISH.CR3W
<Pakhsi> nono, my ubuntu-desktop worked perfectly until i installed dont know what librarie, and my language go mad
<Gnea> bmk789: built yourself or is it a dell, etc?
<soundray> dan_: please use family-friendly language here
<kane77> anyone can help me start tor relay? (and will it even work when I'm behind nat?)
<s2a> farruinn, wats a wildcard?
<administrator> join #FOOLISH.CR3W
<bmk789> Gnea: built myself
<Gnea> bmk789: what's the make/model of the mobo?
<dan_> ok
<Pakhsi> gnea:now i have half english half spanish system
<dan_> sorry about that
<farruinn> s2a: the * - so *.rpm means anything that ends with .rpm
<Li-Plus> how can i remove every program in my multimedia folder
<bmk789> Gnea: winfast NF4SK8AA
<adorablepuppy> dan_: You really don't need to know much. Just know that if you're a gamer, you're going to be disappointed and confused as to why windows binaries don't work on linux.
<s2a> farruinn, so wat would be the exact command i put in?
<yuji_> and if you use up to date adobe products : (
<yuji_> I'd kill for adobe to work flawlessly on linux
<s2a> farruinn, im using alien if that was of any mystery
<dan_> I'm just trying to set up cool desktop themes and for some reason I cant do it
<intardnet> DIL: got it
<Thugacation> whats #foolish.crew
<eddie> Is there a plugin for audacious for play pause, etc on the tray?
<Thugacation> aa
<Thugacation> bb
<farruinn> s2a: I don't have alien installed, but my guess would be alien *.rpm. check the documentation for it
<Thugacation> cc
<Thugacation> dd
<yuji_> dan_ what is the problem?
<Thugacation> thats how you do it
<FloodBot2> Thugacation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thugacation> if you dont do it in that order
<spiderfire> yuji_: why not just join gimp forces?
<arooni> hey folks!  i cant see my windows mobile phone on vbox (non free version) .... it doesnt show up on the usb menu... is there something i can do on gusty to prevent it from auto detecting and disabling it or something?
<Gnea> bmk789: and you're sure that you enabled the marvell in the bios? could be an irq conflict - can you pastebin the output of: cat /proc/interrupts
<s2a> farruinn, is it alien ~/Desktop/*.rpm?
<intardnet> had to do with sections.  i inserted a page break, and had it restart the page numbers, then moved the content up to start at page 1
<netopalis> Haldo...I've got a really weird problem with my Java in Ubuntu....I've got Java installed, but neither firefox nor any user-installed apps seem to be able to use it
<Thugacation> hey
<Thugacation> why did i just get flooded
<netopalis> It could just be the fact that I'm a newbie at Linux, though
<Thugacation> i wasnt flooding
<Thugacation> that is mesed up
<Thugacation> the bot banned me
<Thugacation> for what reason
<holycow> arooni #virtualbox or something is the right channel for that question unfortunately
<Thugacation> thats so dumb
<Flannel> !enter | Thugacation
<Pakhsi> gnea:soime idea?
<Thugacation> whats that mean
<acee1234> i added conky to session to make it start at logon but then compiz treated it like a window and it was always ontop for some reason. if i start it manually after boot everything if fine any ideas?
<arooni> holycow, is ther ea way to know that gutsy even saw the device being connectedc
<LinuxMonkey> Thugacation: instead of SPAMMING please type it in 1 line
 * v3ctor thinks he might get booted for flooding again
<Thugacation> how come people keep saying !enter and !ot to me
<soundray> Thugacation: you are using enter for punctuation
<farruinn> s2a: yep, that should work from any directory. As long as we've got the alien command right
<Thugacation> it doesnt do anything
<bmk789> Gnea: just a second
<holycow> arooni lsusb
<dan_> When I go to System > Preferances >Appearance > and select the Visual  Effects Tab, I get The Composite extension is not available error messages
<sarthor> Hi, I am using ubuntu server 7.04, i have 80 Clients on my LAN, Can i creat user passwords for that users to dial my server? if yes what i will need to install and configure on my server? my clients are using windows xp, 2000 and some Linux also
<intardnet> Thugaction: it means that you keep typing things in small strings
<Gnea> Pakhsi: looking
<Thugacation> thats how i do
<Pakhsi> okk
<netopalis> Anyody able to help me with the problem?
<Thugacation> im going to jerk
<Thugacation> later fellas
<intardnet> Thugacation: well, it floods the channel and makes it hard to read...
<netopalis> I'll alert the media, Thug
<Thugacation> vsey
<Thugacation> dont be mad at me
<arooni> holycow, ok so heres a problem.... ubuntu doesnt even see the usb device
<Thugacation> later
<arooni> holycow, should i do something?
<holycow> no, its either broken or its using a proprietary protocol
<holycow> if its a winmachine you are guaranteed that its using something not open and not friendly
<arooni> holycow, but i have seen it work before!  i have seen the usb device show up on virtual box before that is
<holycow> i.e. you are tied into a windows machine
<DIL> intardnet: u here
<Dantes> how can i check the channel chat logs in IRC? I wasn't in the channel, and it doesn't show-.
<Dantes> is this recorded on a server somewhere?
<^4nDr3s> netopalis, try doing sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<intardnet> DIL: still here, fixed it
<arooni> holycow, should i restart ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> I found a site that shows all the popular apps from automatix what a joyful night it has become ive been looking for this since i started using ubuntu
<dan_> How do I get my windows settings to change to flames when I close them ?
<DIL> ok
<kmg> Hey, is there something wrong with my sources.list? all my sources are timing out: http://pastebin.ca/934562
<Flannel> Dantes: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<arooni> holycow, and if so should the usb device be plugged in
<holycow> arooni you can try chances are it won't help
<holycow> thats alos possible
<soundray> arooni: what kind of device is it? Is it listed in lsusb output?
<arooni> holycow, but virtualbox detected the device before!
<holycow> some devices have passive usb that has to be powered internally
<arooni> soundray, windows mobile 6.0 phone
<arooni> soundray, currently it doesnt show up in lsusb ... but vbox has seen it before
<bmk789> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m62817a95
<DIL> intardnet: insert fields ?
<soundray> arooni: it should work. Make sure the guest system has focus while you plug it in.
<Flannel> kmg: nothing inheritly wrong, no.
<mandrig> Can someone help me, I need to autostart my wireless card, and I'm not using ndiswrapper
<kmg> Flannel: any idea why my sources are all timing out when i do apt-get update ?
<arooni> soundray, i've tried plugging it in every usb port i have and it doesnt show up in lsusb or vbox
<moope1> hullo, ubuntu is taking ages to load on boot. It seems to spend a long time looking for resume images. Any one know how to fix?
<Flannel> kmg: Are they all timing out? or just some of htem?
<soundray> arooni: maybe your host system captures it and isolates it from the guest
<Gnea> bmk789: hrm. have you tried booting the system with the pci=routeirq flag?
<arooni> soundray, how can i stop that
<bmk789> Gnea: ill try it now
<mandrig> Can someone help me, I need to autostart my wireless card, and I'm not using ndiswrapper
<Gnea> bmk789: ok
<kmg> Flannel: I think it's all of them, it takes a really long time to time out, and it's gone through most of the list so far
<soundray> arooni: vbox settings? Unfortunately I don't know anything about those.
<inaety> soundray: no such thing as k3bsetup
<intardnet> DIL: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=12237
<Gnea> mandrig: you can put the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pakhsi> some help with language poblems??
<Flannel> kmg: Can you browse to http://archive.ubuntu.com in a browser?
<acee1234>  i added conky to session to make it start at logon but then compiz treated it like a window and it was always ontop for some reason. if i start it manually after boot everything if fine any ideas?
<kmg> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> kmg: Interesting.  No idea, sorry.
<kmg> Flannel: thanks
<mandrig> Gnea: what settings need to be added?
<DIL> ugh!!
<soundray> inaety: k3bsetup is part of the standard ubuntu k3b package, so you should have it. It's in /usr/bin/
 * cyphase is annoyed when people asking for new features get something like, "You can already do that, just run this command: blah -b -l -a -h /blah/blah/ then edit the config file in /etc"
<Gnea> mandrig: have you read any of the wifi documentation yet?
<kmg> Does anybody have any idea why all my sources would be timing out when I do apt-get update ? sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/934562
<s2a> farruinn, it dint work! does it matter that its 64-bit on a 32 bit os?
<Gnea> cyphase: it's a process. can't read minds y'know.
<s2a> farruinn, just for the conversion process not to install it
<inaety> soundray: well it's not...
<moope1> hullo, kubuntu is taking ages to load on boot. It seems to spend a long time looking for resume images. Any one know how to fix?
<soundray> inaety: how did you install k3b?
<bmk789> Gnea: after booting with that lspci|grep Ethernet is the same
<mandrig> Gnea: What wifi doc? I can manually load the drivers by going to the directory and ./wlan0up
<amrish007> how to open a file on?
<LinuxMonkey> moope1: #kubuntu
<inaety> soundray: i can't remember if it came with kubuntu or not.  otherwise i would have just done apt-get
<Gnea> !wireless | mandrig
<soundray> inaety: try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install k3b'
<bmk789> Gnea: /proc/interrupt looks different though
<Draco> cyphase: gnome and os x, and even kde now are starting to get this mentality
<serena> if I get the .inf file for a certain device would it be possible for someone to create a Linux driver from it?
<moope1> LinuxMonkey: I dont think its a kubuntu specific
<Gnea> mandrig: give that a go - if it doesn't work, then we'll go through it
<inaety> soundray: okay it's going
<amrish007> i'm already in the directory
<mandrig> !wireless
<kmg> Does anybody have any idea why all my sources would be timing out when I do apt-get update ? sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/934562
<cyphase> Draco: how do you figure that?
<Gnea> mandrig: ubotu is lagging... here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acee1234> what do you use in ubuntu to create a bash script
<Draco> cyphase: well, osx first. then gnome fell, and kde is going to start falling
<Draco> cyphase: have you seen some gnome 1.x apps?
<serena> anyone?
<macrobad> acee1234: any text editor + change properties after that
<serena> if I get the .inf file for a certain device would it be possible for someone to create a Linux driver from it?
<soundray> acee1234: a plain text editor -- gedit is easy, I prefer emacs
<inaety> soundray: k3bsetup still can't be found
<cyphase> Draco: umm, no :)
<danbhfive> serena: is this for a wireless card?
<Malachi> What's a good app for sharing files across a home network? I don't need anything too complex, just something so my family can share files with ease between computers. (Something besides folder shares.)
<soundray> inaety: 'ls /usr/bin/k3bsetup'?
<BruceLeroy> quit
<beautifulsnow> people at #wine are sleeping :P Could someone tell me how I can *completely* remove Wine (so I can reinstall and start fresh).
<cyphase> Draco: what about them?
<kmg> Does anybody have any idea why all my sources would be timing out when I do apt-get update ? sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/934562
<bmk789> Gnea: any ideas?
<^4nDr3s> beautifulsnow, sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<inaety> soundray: ls: /usr/bin/k3bsetup: No such file or directory
<Draco> cyphase: old gnome-terminal is actually more useful than the new one
<soundray> beautifulsnow: 'rm -rf ~/.wine ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install wine'
<Gnea> Pakhsi: have you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreguntasComunes
<acee1234> soundray:  macrobad: thank you
<soundray> beautifulsnow: deletes all your installed windows programs of course
<serena> danbhfive: no.... for a webcam
<macrobad> beautifulsnow: you may like to run aptitude search wine | grep '^i.*'
<Gnea> bmk789: i'm at a bit of a loss... can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<cyphase> Draco: that's not really the same thing as what i was talking about
<genius> how to enable external monitor on Intel GMA 950?
<soundray> inaety: 'dpkg -L k3b | grep setup' -- any output?
<Draco> cyphase: you used to have to use the command line to edit menus in gnome2
<inaety> soundray: no
<cyphase> Draco: i'm talking about someone wanting to be able to, for example, easily share a printer with windows machines through samba, and being told "you can already do that. just edit this file and that file, and run these commands.."
<cyphase> Draco: i know
<soundray> inaety: what Ubuntu version do you have?
<kmg> Does anybody have any idea why all my sources would be timing out when I do apt-get update ? sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/934562
<JRsup1> Does anyone know how I can putty/ssh from windows into my ubuntu server and create a session that I can log back into from putty/ssh again later from the same or a different machine?
<bmk789> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m7d2016f2
<iaeus> JRsup1, screen is your friend
<cyphase> JRsup1: i think screen will do that
<Draco> cyphase: well, konqueror already has a way to manage that
<soundray> JRsup1: use a terminal multiplexer like GNU screen
<Keule> can anybody help? How can i make konqueror as my standard filemanager for gnome?!
<cyphase> JRsup1: what iaeus said :)
<gharz> guys, i work as an analyst and i'm looking for a software which has an equivalent features of a visual studio. is there any software for linux?
<cyphase> Draco: but do you see my point?
<Draco> cyphase: yeah, there are a lot of things that just haven't been added to any GUI
<inaety> soundray: 7.04
<inaety> kde 4.0.1
<sarthor> Hi, I am using ubuntu server 7.04, i have 80 Clients on my LAN, Can i creat user passwords for that users to dial my server? if yes what i will need to install and configure on my server? my clients are using windows xp, 2000 and some Linux also
<cyphase> Draco: it's not even that
<Draco> cyphase: sometimes they are an oversight, other times when it goes 8 or so years without... THEN you can pretty much say they don't care
<luis__> hello
<inaety> soundray: im sorry 7.10
<inaety> i have that
<gregbrady> Anyone know a good place to get some Ubuntu artwork to make labels out of?
<Draco> cyphase: for instance Konqueror has NEVER gotten xslt handling for... 7 years
<soundray> inaety: what version of k3b is installed? dpkg -l k3b
<kmg> Does anybody have any idea why all my sources would be timing out when I do apt-get update ? sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/934562
<iaeus> JRsup1, http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<Pakhsi> gnea:nono, ill see it
<inaety> soundray: 1.0.3-0ubuntu4
<Pakhsi> gnea:im leaving
<danbhfive> kmg: can you paste the timeout message?
<spiderfire> kmg: maybe slow dns servers?
<cyphase> Draco: that's just laziness (not to be mean to the konqueror devs)
<JRsup1> when the man page for screen says things like "remember the command C-a" I'm assuming that's Ctrl + a?
<Draco> gharz: monodevelop
<Pakhsi> gnea:thanks some day we continue
<iaeus> kmg, i'd comment each of them out
<iaeus> kmg: then isolate the one thats timing out
<kmg> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ca/934582
<Draco> cyphase: it's worse than laziness, people have spent more time arguing than it would have been taken to add the proper libmagic and set associations
<Dont_Panic_42> does anyone know of a good source of running software raid setup of
<kmg> man, is that the same one timing out over and over again?
<kmg> shit.
<DIL> www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30859
<Dont_Panic_42> combining raid 1 and 5 ?
<soundray> inaety: I'm stumped. I can't see any reason why this package would install without k3bsetup
<GwaiLo> raidz is where it's at... but you won't be using ubuntu for it
<sarthor> Hi, I am using ubuntu server 7.04, i have 80 Clients on my LAN (UTP cable + Wireless), Can i create user passwords for that users to dial my server? if yes what i will need to install and configure on my server? my clients are using windows xp, 2000 and some Linux also
<danbhfive> kmg: er, thats a big dns problem
<macrobad> kmg: try mine if that helps: http://pastebin.ca/934584
<inaety> soundray: hmm i see. ill try gnomebaker.  i've had this issue on other installs as well
<bmk789> Gnea: should i have grepped the dmesg for anything?
<kmg> danbhfive: =C  i can't tell which domain that IP is from
<soundray> inaety: not finding k3bsetup, or the one you reported here at first>?
<kmg> oh wait it's the canonical one
<danbhfive> kmg: what is your current ip?
<danbhfive> kmg: can you try: dig archive.ubuntu.com
<inaety> soundray: umm the same issue however k3b told me to run k3bsetup.  right now it's not telling me to do anything so i assumed k3bsetup was found
<Gnea> bmk789: try this from a commandline:  ip a   is there anything other than lo and eth0 there?
<kmg> danbhfive: seems to work fine
 * andy__ waves
<bmk789> Gnea: just lo and eth0
<Bruno_> could you install mac OS X on a virtual hd and sync an ipod touch from there?
<danbhfive> kmg: whats it say?
<kmg> my external IP is 69.62.147.68, but i'm behind a router
<mandrig> Gnea: when I  sudo ifdown eth0, I get 'interface eth0 not configured'
<Keule> can anybody help? How can i make konqueror as my standard filemanager for gnome?!
<Scunizi> Bruno_, maybe
<kmg> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ca/934590
<rico42955> any chan for getting help compiling quake source on gutsy?
<lch> hi
<Gnea> mandrig: what wifi card are you using? make/model?
<lch> I am trying to use a digital projector with my ubuntu installation
<lch> it does display the desktop quite nicely
<fabio> Keule: konqueror for gnome ?
<mandrig> Gnea: its a realtek, I'm not sure of model.
<soundray> inaety: I've just installed the package here, and it came without k3bsetup, too. Seems my apt-file database is out of date. Apologies for misleading you.
<Keule> right
<gregbrady> mandrig:  success with your sound card yet?
<lch> but strangely, it doesn't display any video I am trying to play
<danbhfive> kmg: are you using dns caching?
<fabio> Keule: are you mad ?
<Keule> nautilus sucks
<Keule> nope fabio
<lch> neither on the projector, nor over a VNC connection
<Gnea> mandrig: usb/pci/minipci/pcmcia?
<fabio> i'm using dolphin instead of konqueror
<Pirate_Hunter> i want to install skype but the skype website only has it for feisty fawn & debian etch so can someone provide me with an update version of skype for gutsy
<inaety> soundray: no problem...maybe it's a different package
<Keule> i dont like dolphin fabio
<kmg> danbhfive: i don't believe so, I'm using a public dns server as far as I know
<lch> can somebody tell me what I have to do to be able to play videos on the projector, too?
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter, http://www.getdeb.net
<andy__> does anyone know if you can download internet explorer 7 for ubuntu?
<Keule> fabio - or any other filemanager
<mandrig> Gnea: I believe pci
<danbhfive> kmg: whats your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<lch> I tried the default media player, VLC and Kaffeine with no luck
<macrobad> andy__: Why?
<kmg> danbhfive, but i do have a dns server setup on this computer, it's not currently running
<Keule> but i dont get a solution to make it possible
<soundray> inaety: well, k3b used to come with that setup, but it doesn't any more. BTW, there is a newer k3b in backports
<fabio> what is wrong with nautilus ?
<Scunizi> andy__, you can try ies4linux.. google it. but it's not the full package.. mainly used just for testing.
<Gnea> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kmg> danbhfive: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<bmk789> Gnea: should i go ahead and file a bug in launchpad?
<Gnea> mandrig: what shows up for it in lspci?
<AutoMatriX> is there sombody here with snort-mysql experience ? I got stuck in the middle of the installation
<andy__> hm...
<kmg> danbhfive: my router's ip
<Keule> fabio: thats not necessary - i like konqueror much mor
<Gnea> bmk789: gonna check one more thing...
<bmk789> ok
<inaety> soundray: should i get the deb from the backports
<mandrig> Gnea: PCI express
<Keule> fabio: its like the question why vlc instead of mplayer
<andy__> does anyone know how to use firefox 3 beta?
<mandrig> Gnea: RTL8101E PCI Express
<macrobad> andy__: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<danbhfive> kmg: hmmm, I'm a little out of my element then.  your router is serving you dns?  i dunno,  yeah, I really dont know
<fabio> vlc instead of mplayer ?
<andy__> ty
<Keule> install - and hav fun? andy__
<fabio> Keule yes u are mad
<macrobad> andy__: download it and use =)
<soundray> inaety: I don't know whether it's worth trying. It could be an issue with your device permissions.
<kmg> danbhfive: i'm pretty sure that's the configuration it defaulted to
<andy__> i have it loaded with this ubuntu 8.04
<Keule> nope fabio - but your saying means - you cannot help me?
<AutoMatriX> Keule, exactly what I read in the doc:s
<andy__> but it is beyond me
<macrobad> Keule: is your problem only how to make it the default one?
<Keule> macrobad: jepp
<inaety> soundray: i suppose it would be worth trying because k3b is a much more superior program than anything else
<fabio> there is a trick you can use for replacing nautilus
<Keule> andy__:  you can install version 2 instead of 3beta
<fabio> rename nautilus to nautilus.old then ln -s konqueror nautilus (...)
<andy__> yea i did that, but what is up with 3?  i get file and edit
<macrobad> Keule: I've change the associations some how... let me see if I can remember how. bb in 5 min
<soundray> lch: try mplayer -vo sdl yourvideo.avi
<Bruno_> Scunizi: is it possible to intal os x on a vm?
<andy__> and....uh....im easily lost
<kmg> danbhfive: i changed my dns setting to point to 66.60.130.2, a public dns server, and it's still timing out
<Keule> send me a message directly.. macrobad
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of /usr/games/fortune?
<Keule> fabio:  im not that crack - i dont get you
<fabio> anyhow mplayer rocks
<tuxn8r> Does anyone know a terminal command to return the make & model of a vga monitor connected to a laptop?
<soundray> inaety: do you know your burner device name? /dev/something
<danbhfive> kmg: it might just be one specific repo, try just using the default repos
<bmk789> Gnea: anything else you need me to pastebin?
<soundray> tuxn8r: ddcprobe  will do that if you're lucky
<tuxn8r> soundray, thanks
<brobostigon> Bruno_: use qemu, create a disk image, start the install disks, with the image mounted, install to image, and then run under emulation from that image.
<kmg> danbhfive: i'm trying the list pasted by macrobad, and it seems to be connecting to some of the repos, that's with the public dns server
<kmg> danbhfive: it's going really slow though
<inaety> soundray: k3b says the block device is /dev/scd1
<beautifulsnow> Hey if I want to install a barebones ubuntu (using ubuntu server + the most basic-iest gnome necessary) what would I do =^..^=
<Bruno_> brobostigon: my discs are pre-intel compatible os x. will it still work?
<soundray> inaety: and what permissions do your have on that? ls -l /dev/scd1
<soundray> *you
<beex> Is it possible to enable a raid 1 array on a desktop installation AFTER I install ubuntu?
<strtok> anyone had issues connecting to a cisco device over serial from ubuntu? I've tried it from both my laptop and my 1u
<xenthro> my sound card stopped working mid-session... this happens occasionally but can be fixed by a restart. is there a way to restart my soundcard/drivers/sound server without rebooting?
<andy__> i have 3 dvds from different companies, only one is able to be played, the others go to audio ts and some other ts, anyone know why?  or what i am talking about?
<brobostigon>  Bruno_: just emulate powerpc with qemu
<Gnea> bmk789: is that a  NF4SK8AA-8KRS or  NF4SK8AA-8EKRSH ?
<Esine> Hey. Anyone know some sort of networked whiteboard program so me and my friends could share drawings easily? you know like how they say IRC is a multiplayer text editor.. but I'm looking for a multiplayer drawing program! We tried Inkscape and Inkboard but it's buggy and doesn't work.
<kmg> danbhfive: what's the default repo?
<Bruno_> brobostigon: ok
<Bruno_> brobostigon: thanks
<lch> anybody knows an answer to my video / mediaplayer trouble with the projector?
<FreakGuard> i want to change /bin/bash in passwd to /bin/screen -s /bin/bash but it doesn't really work :/ any ideas and workaround?
<danbhfive> kmg: system > admin > software sources    and enable the defaults, and disable all the others on the next tab
<soundray> Esine: VNC might get you what you need
<bmk789> Gnea: i see 8EKRS on the motherboard
<inaety> soundray: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 1 2003-05-14 03:51 /dev/scd1
<fabio> Keule: open gconf-editor and go to /desktop/gnome/applications/component_viewer/exec
<Esine> soundray, well we'd rather not use VNC for something like this..
<soundray> inaety: looks fine, so it's not that
<fabio> then replace nautilus with konqueror and see what happens; at your own risk since nautilus it's the default
<inaety> soundray: are we running out of options haha
<macrobad> Keule: Sorry, I don't remember how.
<soundray> inaety: have you upgraded to the backports version yet?
<Keule> i tryed that one fabio - but it doesnt work
<inaety> soundray: no, but i will
<fabio> The easy way is to rename nautilus in nautilus.old then create a link to konqueror
<acee1234> does anyone know how to get conky to start at logon
<soundray> inaety: can you tell me again what the exact error message was?
<inaety> "k3b has no permission to open the disc"
<inaety> soundray:
<fabio> whenever gnome thinks to start nautilus, konqueror gets started
<lch> okay, I found out that streaming the video over the projector and even VNC works if I set the output module in VNC to X11
<PriceChild> !test
<lch> strangely it doesn't work at "Standard"
<Ward1983> i folowed this tutorial because grub didnt want to recorgnize a fakeraid array: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<lch> and only plays on the monitor in that case
<Ward1983> but now i still get a grug error 17
<Ward1983> grub error 17 i mean
<wilhart> what was the program to install nvidia on ubuntu?
<wilhart> evince?
<kmg> danbhfive: it says  it's downloading package information, but looks like it's timing out with the default repos
<Keule> ok fabio i will try this - but i dont know how.... but thanx so far
<s2a> wilhart, nvidia gfx card drivers?
<Ward1983> how can i reinstall grub from the livecd without reinstalling everything?
<wilhart> s2a: yes
<fabio> Keule it's very simple
<s2a> wilhart, envy
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Ward1983
<beex> I'm having a hard time enabling a software raid in my desktop install, has anybody done this successfully?
<wilhart> s2a: tnx
<soundray> lch: it'll be using some kind of overlay rendering in standard mode
<s2a> wilhart, np
<IndyGunFreak> is ubotu on break?
<fabio> sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus.old
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak: yes I'm afraid.
<wilhart> s2a: where do i getit? :D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<s2a> wilhart, its not in repositories btw u have to google envy and find the page and download .deb for ur OS version
<soundray> Esine: I find the idea compelling, but I don't know of any software that would enable it.
<fabio> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/konqueror /usr/bin/nautilus
<s2a> wilhart, u want me to find exact paghe or can u find it urself?
<bmk789> Gnea: from what i can find its either a 88E8056 or 88E8053
<Esine> soundray, hm yeah.. I'm trying it now with Xnest and ssh tunneling..
<fabio> type nautilus and konqueror whould pop up, hopefully
<ArthurArchnix> PriceChild: The bot is still dead then?
 * IndyGunFreak wonders what we will ever do w/o ubotu
<ArthurArchnix> poor little guy.
<akorn> hey how do i add 4 desktops to my compiz cube again?
<fabio> !bot
<Fersure> ...
<ArthurArchnix> akorn: You need CCSM, then in general find virtual horizontal desktops... or something...
<fabio> ubotu is a dead process now
<soundray> Esine: that sounds even more painful than VNC
<Keule> thx fabio i try
<akorn> yea i changed the Number of Desktops to 4 but it's not working
<Esine> soundray, well I certainly don't want to share my desktop with anyone
<inaety> soundray: installing now
<dan_> I found out what was wrong
<lch> soundray, I turned overlay off and it still didn't work in Standard
<inaety> soundray: installed
<ArthurArchnix> akorn: You need cube enabled. And you can't just say " i made the number of desktops 4" ... what's important is where you did that.
<dan_> It's in the repository's
<Odd-rationale> akorn: Set H=4 V=1 and #desktops=1
<lch> soundray, I'll try your sdl tip
<soundray> lch: anyway, I think this kind of laptop video setup is a massive cheat by the manufacturers.
<akorn> ArthurArchnix yea i've tried a lot of combinations tehy're not working, even tho desktop cube and rotate are both enabled
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of /usr/games/fortune?
<Ward1983> i folowed this tutorial because grub didnt want to recorgnize a fakeraid array: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<Ward1983> but now i still get a grub error 17
<Gnea> bmk789: have you done any bios upgrades?
<soundray> lch: what good is a computer these days that can't output all graphics equally on all connected screens?
<Ward1983> how can i fix grub?
<bmk789> Gnea: no, should i try to upgrade?
<akorn> Arthur i just get two desktops
<Odd-rationale> akorn: try my suggestion....
<mandri1> Gnea: hey, did you come up with anything?
<amrish007> how can i intall sun-java SE 6
<lch> soundray, exactly... my Gentoo box does it without any problems, plays it right out of the box
<ArthurArchnix> akorn: Maybe someone who uses it can help you. I'd try adding a workspace switcher to the panel, mkaing the desktops 1, then removing it, then going into CCSM, the general tab, and making horizontal virtual 4.
<akorn> Arthur okay thanks
<lch> btw, I don't have mplayer, only totem, vnc and kaffeine
<ruzarik> \connect
<paarth> looking for a recommendation for a good smtp server
<Odd-rationale> akorn: Set the Horizontal = 4, Vertical = 1, and No. of desktops = 1.
<inaety> soundray: no k3bsetup, but i can try to burn again
<^4nDr3s> amrish007, apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<soundray> inaety: that's what I've been trying to explain: recent versions of k3b come without k3bsetup
<akorn> Odd-rationale i've tried that it doesnt work, im still stuck with 2 desktops and no "cube"
<Odd-rationale> akorn: Do you have ccsm?
<soundray> inaety: do let me know what the exact error message is
<beex> hello room, would it be possible for me to enable a software raid1 array after I've already installed my system?
<ArthurArchnix> I can't find a man page for xserver-xorg-video-intel ... I want to know about which options are valid to pass through xorg.conf for my card... anyone have a link?
<inaety> soundray: okay
<ArthurArchnix> Specifically, I want to know more about dri.
<akorn> Odd-rationale yea i'm using ccsm but i just figured out that i had to add a workspace switcher to the panel, then set columns to 4 and Rows to 1 haha, so random...
<killown> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.23-slash4.0$ make prepare  "return error  `missing-syscalls'.  Stop. can anyone help me?
<Odd-rationale> akorn: Open it and go to General Options. Then go to the desktop size tab.
<Bruno_> brobostigon: how do i mount the image from the install disks?
<soundray> beex: in principle it should, but it's not trivial. I have no relevant experience, but I suggest you install mdadm, read the documentation and take it from there. There is a help page about RAID as well...
<Odd-rationale> akorn: From there set Horizontal = 4, Vertical = 1, and No. of desktops = 1.
<gharz> guys any idea which software for creating reports (pie chart, graph, etc) wherein i can get the data from MS SQL?
<mandri1> Gnea: do you know anything I could do about my wireless card?
<akorn> Odd-rationale yea it's working now, i had to add a workspace switcher to the panel, set Columns to 4 and Rows to 1...random
<munk__> can someone help me? i installed my network wireless card and it never finds networks to connect too...it all seems right when i do iwconfig
<inaety> soundray: maybe it wasn't k3b.  "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<akorn> Odd-rationale thanks for the help
<beex> soundray: I've been looking, but all I can find is pages for warty.  Do you have any leads?
<ArthurArchnix> akorn: That's just my silly way of doing what Odd-rationale was giving specific directions for. You can remove that workspace switcher now.
<Odd-rationale> akorn: np. gtg! see ya
<akorn> ArthurArchnis yup alrady did that ;)
<ArthurArchnix> coo
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of /usr/games/fortune?
<Gnea> mandri1: what driver are you using?
<s92302> hey im a bit of a noob, does anyone know how to setup browser hotkeys for firefox in 7.10
<soundray> beex: have you seen this: http://wiki.eyermonkey.com/My_Ubuntu_%287.10%29_Installation
<akorn> anybody know any themes that only make the panel and its popupmenus black?
<mandri1> Gnea: rtl8187
<beex> soundray: I hadn't.  Will check now.  Thanks!
<soundray> Itaku: System-Administration-Software Sources -- enable Source code. Then 'apt-get source fortune'
<Gnea> mandri1: okay, who makes it? using ndiswrapper?
<Gnea> bmk789: it needs a floppy drive
<Bruno_> !mount
<bmk789> Gnea: i could install it from windows but i really dont want o install windows
<bmk789> so i guess ill try the floppy method
<Bruno_> how do i mount cds?
<FFEMTcJ-laptop> Can someone please help me set up evolution with an exchange account?
<soundray> Bruno_: they should mount automatically. The setting is in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<Gnea> bmk789: do you know the date of your current bios? latest says 6/30/2007
<olivier> c
<Bruno_> soundray: ok thanks
<bmk789> Gnea: ill check it real quick
<Gnea> bmk789: kk
<olivier> /part
<m0u5e> is there a ntfs fsck util for ubuntu?
<m0u5e> or can wine run chkdsk.exe from XP reliably well?
<soundray> m0u5e: yes, in the ntfstools package
<m0u5e> soundray: thx
<Bruno_> soundray: im trying to mount and os x 10.2 instalation disk unto qemu but i dont know how, can you help me?
<IndyGunFreak> !bot | IndyGunFreak  yay!! ubotu is back
<FreakGuard> got a small problem: root@desktop:~#su dave -c /bin/bash --> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/3' - please check.
<IndyGunFreak> well, he was...;
<ibou> is it possible to lose quality on my audio files by making a compressed image of my hard drive ("ghost") ?
<bmk789> Gnea: mines from 05
<hedpe> ibou: no
<mandri1> Gnea: no, not using ndiswrapper, I found it via a tutorial on making wireless work on my laptop,
<soundray> Bruno_: I don't think I can, but I could imagine that the disk is HFS rather than ISO9660
<Bruno_> soundray: i dont know what that means. qemu askas for a path to boot from cd, but i dont know it. do you know where it normally is?
<mandri1> Gnea: Will using ndiswrapper allow my wireless card to start on boot?
<ibou> hedpe: Ok. I was not sure because i know that compressing audio files means losing quality
<hedpe> mandri1: if you load the module at boot
<Scunizi> Bruno_, /media/cdrom0
<Pirate_Hunter> whats ubuntu ultimate edition and hows does it differ from normal ubuntu
<bazhang> any ideas if Mythbuntu has a PPC edition?
<hedpe> ibou: the two types of compression are different, in short... no worries
<Bruno_> soundray: Scunizi: thanks
<soundray> Bruno_: normally, data CDs are formatted with a iso9660 file system. Some Apple disks have their Hierarchical Filesystem (=HFS) instead. You need to mount these manually with -t hfs
<ibou> hedpe: in short... thnaks :D
<hedpe> :)
<Bruno_> soundray:  ok thanks
<soundray> Bruno_: just run 'mount' by itself in a terminal to see if Scunizi is right
<Gnea> bmk789: they've got the update on the website - not sure if that'll fix it or not
<bmk789> Gnea: worth a try
<Gnea> mandri1: it should - not sure if that'll be an option or not - worth a shot though
<soundray> !ultimate | Pirate_Hunter
<Gnea> bmk789: :)
<ArthurArchnix> Can I safely rm mod yenta_socket?
<ArthurArchnix> Does that just control pcmcia cards? I don't use those slots on my laptop.
<soundray> ArthurArchnix: yes, unless you're using a PCMCIA card
<m0u5e> soundray: there's no ntfs-utils in the gutsy archives, do you mean perchance ntfsprogs?
<lch> soundray, you are right btw, this is a Laptop setup... how would I configure this properly if it doesn't work out of the box? do I need to activate the second display or what?
<Bruno_> soundray: i got this http://pastebin.com/d415f5b05
<m0u5e> it seems to have a lot of the tools i need, so i went ahead and got it
<ArthurArchnix> soundray: No.. thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: ???? the bot gave nothing
<mandri1> Gnea: Alright, I'll research it and ask back if need be.
<Gnea> mandri1: good luck
<soundray> m0u5e: ntfsprogs, sry
<macrobad> ArthurArchnix: Should be safe then.
<m0u5e> soundray: np, thanks a lot for the help though ^_^
<natbet> my font is all jumbled together in the terminal, how do I fix this?
<RedHeron> Pirate_Hunter: Not ultimately forthcoming = !ultimate? ;-)
<hedpe> ibou: its kind of like zipping, you can zip up an mp3 and then unzip it and get the same thing... but, since an mp3 is already compressed you'll notice that the zip file will not be any smaller
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, I thought it was back.
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: it used to say something like "ultimate = not recommended, not supported here"
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray: :D I found that amusing but yeha kl
<soundray> Bruno_: it doesn't look like you have a CDROM mounted
<bradley> can anyone help me get the graphical effects on Ubunto
<m0u5e> bradley, you mean compiz-fusion?
<bradley> yes
<soundray> bradley: not if you can't even spell ubuntu
<soundray> bradley: just kidding
<bradley> ubuntu
<bradley> osrry
<bradley> lol
<m0u5e> bradley: have you tried going to system>preference>appearances yet?
<soundray> bradley: it's in System-Preferences-Appearance-Desktop Effects
<Bruno_> soundray: after doing the mount -t hsf i got this http://pastebin.com/d1911328b
<bradley> yes, but i cant get the stuff that makes it look like vista
<bradley> and the cube
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<Arenlor> Hello all I'm having a problem, my SD card is mounting read only
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<m0u5e> bradley: so you already have compiz-fusion working?
<bradley> i have the windows that kinda look wierd, but not the advanced
<bradley> i have to install the manager
<m0u5e> bradley: for it to look like vista,  you need to get emerald and add the svn repos for themes
<soundray> Bruno_: you weren't supposed to enter that. It was just a command fragment
<nephtes> Hey, is there something wrong with the package repos?  synaptic and aptitude are giving me warnings about everything being unauthenticated
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, YES.. START WITH THAT
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<bradley> how do i get emarld and compiz fusion?
<m0u5e> bradley: you should already have compiz-fusion if you have gutsy
<Bruno_> soundray: ok
<bradley> where?
<m0u5e> bradley: to get emerald, just sudo apt-get install emerald
<samuel> Hello ppl, I need some help over here. My sound crashes because of wine. I got a nForce2 AC97 chipset. I just want to know how to restart the sound (which mod should I remove with rmmod?, is there another way of restarting sound?) Thanks for help.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone use MPD (Music Player Daemon)?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone use MPD (Music Player Daemon)?
<soundray> Bruno_: anyway, booting OS X in a virtual machine is really beyond me -- I won't be much help there.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, While you are in synaptic.. install emeral as well
<Bruno_> soundray: ok, thanks for your time anyway
<bastid_raZor> bradley; system > preferences? appearances > Visual
<bastid_raZor>  not ? but >
<s2a> how do u compile? i got this tar.gz i extracted it..now wat?
<soundray> s2a: what are you compiling?
<intardnet> s2a: what are you trying to install?
<^4nDr3s> s2a, does it got a readme file or something?
<bradley> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a, We usually have a bot to trigger for you   but start with installing build-essential
<StrangeCharm> there's a file on a large external drive. i know its extension, but can't remember its full name, or path. there won't be many files of that type on this drive. how do i find it?
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: what happened to ubotu?
<intardnet> ubotu
<bmk789> Gnea: in the bios download it has a bios.zip file with the .bin in it but its password protected ?
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm, Looks like the bots are in for a tune up
<soundray> StrangeCharm: 'find /mountpoint -name \*.extension'
<StrangeCharm> thanks soundray
<ere4si> StrangeCharm, ls /path/to/drive
<Pirate_Hunter> i need an app for gnome that frequently gets updated and allows me to use html, asp, xhtml etc - bluefish seems like its not being worked on anymore
<tkt-nitro> hola
<StrangeCharm> ere4si: eew, no thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm, use locate in term or search from the pull down menus
<tkt-nitro> alguien de san luis potosi
<coreyo|working> is there a way to keep ubuntu from screwing up your manually installed nvidia drivers at boot time?  I've disabled the /etc/init.d/nvidia-kernel script.  What else needs to be done?
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: that doesn't seem to be working on files on external disks
<bradley> i have emerald, now but how do i get the vista theme
<tuxn8r> vista? ewww
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm, when asking questions it is helpful to include that kind of info,,,
<intardnet> tkt-nitro: you may want to join #ubuntu-es
<LOGAN> can the devs please make sure firefox flash plugins install in live mode like they did on 7.04 please?
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: i did!
<nonix4> bradley: how can I resist the answer involving rm -rf?
<duncan> Hello :) I am trying to enable direct rendering. the output of glxinfo | grep direct is 'direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)'. I have an Intel 945GM chipset in my laptop, using the 'intel' or 'i810' driver gives the same result. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<bradley> Jack_Sparrow: how do i get the vista themes from Emerald
<soundray> StrangeCharm: locate works once you run 'sudo updatedb' while the external is connected and mounted
<tuxn8r> LOGAN, you might post that to brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<bradley> nonix4: ???
<tehpunkprodigy> I'm trying to stream music from my home server to my desktop, does anyone know a way to get totem or a similar program to cache the song playing?
<intardnet> bradley: do NOT run that command
<bradley> intardnet: i didnt
<StrangeCharm> find worked for me
<StrangeCharm> thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm, Sorry, just waking up from a nap...
<intardnet> nonix4: i think he wants to stick with ubuntu...
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: i know the feeling :)
<goxy>  i have problem on ububtu 7,10 while I use ssh  credentails are not persistent on other distros when I once type username and host no need to retype It at subsequent connections on ubuntu this is not a case. Any advice how to make these credentials persistent
<goxy> ??
<nonix4> intardnet: heh, yeah... didn't type it in full either :)
<bradley> how do i get the vista 'looks' into the emerald themer
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, Did you find an emerald "ZVista" theme you want to use?
<bradley> no, where is that?
<intardnet> nonix4: true, thanks for that
<nbkr> goxy, Pardon?
<m0u5e> bradley: did you add the svn repository of themes in yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, Start at gnome-look.org
<intardnet> bradley: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42875
<StrangeCharm> soundray: thanks for the tip, but find was faster :)
<bradley> no i didnt add any repositories
<soundray> goxy: you need to enable key-based authentication. Then you can manage your keys with ssh-add
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, there is another one art-gnome something, that I dont remember, (I miss the bots)
<joh> Is there any way to manually enable the nvidia restricted drivers?
<[FT]Alex> art.gnome.org I think
<joh> The restricted drivers utility doesn't recognize my nvidia card.
<intardnet> !ubotu blarg
<intardnet> !blarg
<Jack_Sparrow> joh, You possibly running an 8000 series nvidia
<StrangeCharm> intardnet: ubotu isn't here today
<intardnet> Jack_Sparrow: the bots can be pmed at least...
<SeanInSeattle> Jack_Sparrow:  Hey, what do you use for playing your music?
<soundray> StrangeCharm: here but silent
<intardnet> StrangeCharm: where it be at?
<Jack_Sparrow> xmms
<joh> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, 8800
<Starnestommy> Jack_Sparrow: gnome-art?
<bradley> ok, i donloaded the theme how do u get it in emerald
<StrangeCharm> intardnet: it be here, but it be hiding
<Jack_Sparrow> joh, You will need to go to nvidia for those
<StrangeCharm> intardnet: if you find it, you can have a chat, but it won't speak up in public, no matter how hard you yell
<intardnet> StrangeCharm: whyzat?
<LOGAN> tuxn8r : I posted already months ago before 7.10 was released
<joh> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, should I uninstall some of ubuntus packages before I install the one from nvidia.com?
<StrangeCharm> intardnet: dark magics
<gatti> how can I make alsa re-detect my sound device? I tried to install alsa-drivers from source manually, but now the device is even more recognized by alsa...
<Alyx|lappy> hey room
<node357> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> joh, Read the how to at nvidia
<s2a> soundray, intardnet, the 64-bit hsf modem driver from dell bcuz i want to have internet on my 64-bit ubuntu (on another partition)
<lch> okay, the workarounds in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398121 work for me to get video working... it seems to be a limitation of Beryl, so can I just disable Beryl somehow, maybe? if so, how?
<^4nDr3s> does anyone of you have a link to download hardy?
<s2a> soundray, intardnet, sry for late response
<StrangeCharm> Alyx|lappy: i am astounded by your sn. did you have it before or after the hl series started using it?
<LOGAN> seems they rather ignored it
<tuxn8r> LOGAN, what is the link to your brainstorm, i will vote
<nonix4> Jack_Sparrow: Umm, is there an ubuntu best-practice kind of document/howto for them nvidia cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> gatti, Did you compile ver 15 or 16.. you need to use 15
<bradley_> i have the theme, in Emerald, but when i clikc it nothing happens
<Alyx|lappy> in the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JHrY8QjIk you see how the windows are not on the cube and its transparent? how do I do that
<Starnestommy> ^4nDr3s: someone in #ubuntu+1 probably knows
<Alyx|lappy> StrangeCharm:  before or after what?
<LOGAN> posted here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/151956
<Jack_Sparrow> nonix4, THere is a how to for nvidia binary.. one sec
<soundray> s2a: have you checked whether System-Administration-Restricted Drivers offers a driver for your modem?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> happy Woman's day
<StrangeCharm> Alyx|lappy: before or after half life two started including a character named 'alyx'
<gatti> Jack_Sparrow: I tried both... 15rc1 and 16
<node357> how bout this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<^4nDr3s> thanks Starnestommy
<Roadhazard> how do I find out what service is listening on 0.0.0.0:80?
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<intardnet> s2a: did you but ubuntu preloaded?
<[FT]Alex> Does anyone here know anything about opengl? specifically if it's possible to enable/install a missing opengl extension?
<StrangeCharm> node357: dontcha just hate it when somebody links you to a page with a title almost exactly the same as your problem?
<Alyx|lappy> StrangeCharm: I didnt know there was one so ill say before. Its the name of a character in a movie I like. with my standard y spelling
<node357> :(
<Alyx|lappy> Alyxander Trust
<node357> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> gatti, two things, the alsa mutes everything when you compile and you often need to reinstall libasounds
<Jack_Sparrow> libasound2
<ibou> hedpe: i just read what you said and that's the point: i noticed that the size of my ghost is a half of normal size although i only have audio files on it.... that's why i asked
<intardnet> node357: thats what we're here for
<s2a> soundray, intardnet no i dint ghet it from dell i have the dell 32 bit one for my 32 bit os since it was a .deb but the 64 bit one u have to compile so i need to no how to do it so i can use my 64-bit ubuntu :)
<Alyx|lappy> any one know how to get that effect in compiz?
<node357> im so confused now lol
<StrangeCharm> Alyx|lappy: i'll take your word for it
<Alyx|lappy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JHrY8QjIk the transparent cube I've got but the windows sitting off the cbe
<bradley_> how do i activate emerald themes?
<bradley_> and how do i get my desktop to a cube
<gatti> Jack_Sparrow: if I reinstall libasound2 all gonna be back to normal?
<StrangeCharm> bye
<Alyx|lappy> bradley_: sudo aptitude install emerald
<node357> cya
<Jack_Sparrow> gatti, No guarantees.. I have no idea on what all has been do so far...  You may also seek help in #Alsa
<soundray> s2a: do a 'sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall'. Then look at any README, INSTALL or other help files in your package. If it says something like './configure ; make' do that. If it says 'make install', do 'checkinstall' instead to build a .deb.
<nonix4> Jack_Sparrow: Well more specifically, back in the good old days before Ubuntu was born... I was pretty comfortable w/ make-pkg. Thinking I'll be installing one of them 8000-series cards (prolly 8600) in near future, possibly documenting all recognized issues. Wondering whether ppl have already documented the pros/cons of each approach...
<nonix4> Jack_Sparrow: make-kpkg that is. Darn I'm asleep or something :/
<intardnet> bradley_: i dont know how to activate it, but you should be able to use either the gnome-compiz-manager (if you havent installed it yet), or System>Preferences>Appearance, go to the Visual Effects tab, and select the highest settings
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, system  pref   advanced-efffects  dbl click general settings desktop size = 4   1   1
<gatti> Jack_Sparrow: ok... thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> nonix4, Documentation is always helpful
<abstrak> Anybody know the pctv 310i tv tuner with "remote controller" ? I cannot get any key pressed event !
<jdolan_> hi, i'm on gutsy.  as far as i can tel, the libsdl-image1.2 package is not compiled with JPG support.  in debian, it is.  this seems strange to me.
<abortd> !restricted
<Pirate_Hunter> is NVU still being worked on, im sure i heard a new version was going to replace it can someone confirm
<Jack_Sparrow> abstrak, You can wait for help, but the wiki or the forums would be a good place to browse in the mean time
<abstrak> i try a lot of wiki but no one work for me
#ubuntu 2008-03-09
<test3r> Squawk, J.Sparrow > how Goes it? Hey- I found the bug on launchpad about burning disks in 7.10 , is there any work around to make my CD burner OR my DVD burner (both external - and worked Fine) to make those drives get past the "power calibration" / "failed to write" bug for burning disks?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me how I can keep a windows service which I have written to run under wine continuously going. It all works ok when I launch it from the command line but when I close the terminal window the service stops ...... any ideas?
<jdolan_> actually, i just confirmed:  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/s/sdl-image1.2/sdl-image1.2_1.2.5-3/changelog
<jdolan_> apparently it was missing JPG support until very recently.  nice!
<abortd> thesaint give me one second
<abortd> to remember
<Alyx|lappy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JHrY8QjIk the transparent cube I've got but the windows sitting off the cube thing i cant figure out anyone know?
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: run disown after starting the service then close the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> abstrak, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircWithPinnaclePCTV?highl%20ight=%28Pinnacle%29
<geo> hi how to have srt subtitles in vlc?
<abortd> can someone ping me ?
<Starnestommy> abortd: like this?
<abortd> like what?
<`duKe`> thesaint4444: rewrite it to run nativeley under linux :p
<abortd> nah there is a way
<Jack_Sparrow> thesaint4444, THere are some command line arguments that will let you close the terminal window...  I dont have them handy but the do exist
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: ok, thanks, can I run disown in another terminal window? - as the service does not let me have a command prompt in the same terminal window after it starts up...
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: put a '&' after the command
<abortd> thesaint4444, hit alt F2
<thesaint4444> Jack_Sparrow: specific to wine?
<abstrak> Jack_Sparrow: i think this wiki speak about a COM port remote receiver. I have to plug a jack receiver on my PCTV310i PCI card...
<abortd> can you run it from that?
<s2a> soundray, there is both README and INSTALL
<Jack_Sparrow> thesaint4444, NOt sure, I dispise wine and all vm
<soundray> s2a: you probably want to read both
<lch> how do I switch from beryl to metacity as default compositing manager?
<soundray> lch: metacity is not a compositing manager
<Esine> soundray, we finally went with vncserver and tunneled through SSH. It's just like Xnest but it was easier to setup and we run inkscape on it:)
<geo> hi how to have srt subtitles in vlc?
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: & after the wine command? - then I can close the terminal window?
<soundray> Esine: ha, I knew it :)
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: a space followed by an '&' at the end of the line
<abstrak> Jack_Sparrow: you know a channel where this kind of question could have answers ?
<lch> soundray, okay, not sure about the nomenclature... but it seems that my video problem is known to be a problem due to Beryl, and switching to metacity helps
<lch> so, how do I do that?
<geo> hi how to have srt subtitles in vlc?
<Jack_Sparrow> abstrak, Not really, there just are not enough of those around and fewer running ubuntu
<abortd> h,
<Jack_Sparrow> lch,  emerald --replace
<s2a> soundray, it wants me to work with .rpm?? it says for a debian based system to work with an rpm!!
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: nope that didn't work, kill the session and the service still dies....
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a, Someone is not telling the truth
<mandrig> Gnea: ndiswrapper didn't work
<abortd> im trying to get the codecs installed for this but i cant remember how to get the link from ubotu?
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: did you remember to run the disown command after that one?
<soundray> s2a: well, you can do that if you want to (look into the alien package), but I would try the checkinstall route first.
<s2a> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<punzada> Not really ubuntu, more of a general linux question: When ssh'd into a server with remote x, let's say I have an app running, is there anyway to save/pause that app's visual state and say, reboot the client pc and reconnect to the screen session and bring it back up? or will the process always have to be killed?
<mandrig> Gnea: and now my wireless card doesn't work at all
<s2a> soundray, i alredy tried convering .rpm to .deb without success
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: s2a is compiling a proprietary(?) modem driver for his or her 64-bit system
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a, Alien is dangerous and seldom works right
<cjones> how do i know if ssh is enabeled on my computer ?
<donsmouse> does anyone know of a good web editor for ubuntu?
<^4nDr3s> cjones, ssh localhost
<abortd> !ubotu restricted
<abortd> meh
<cjones> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray, compiling from source is not the same as converting an rmp...  but thanks for the info
<Starnestommy> abortd: ubotu isn't working right for some reason
<abortd> :(
<mandrig> how would I delete all drivers acting on my wireless card?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: s2a was just reporting something that was said in a README file
<abortd> i want the restricted link :/
<Alyx|lappy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JHrY8QjIk the transparent cube I've got but the windows sitting off the cube thing i cant figure out anyone know?
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: do I run the disown command in another shell?
<cjones> how do you turn on ssh
<Alyx|lappy> abortd: you mean to the restricted drivers?
<abortd> no
<soundray> cjones: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<abortd> so i can run zee mp3s
<pajamian> abortd: you mean medibuntu?
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: the same shell
<cjones> soundray thanks
<abortd> medibuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/NonNativeCodecs?action=show&redirect=RestrictedFormats%2FWindowsCodecs
<s2a> soundray, well it was in the INSTALL file
<Jack_Sparrow> aborted
<pajamian> abortd: to install not-so-legal programs, etc.
<abortd> abortd
<s2a> soundray, ill look at README now
<abstrak> Anybody know the pctv 310i tv tuner with "remote controller" ? I cannot get any key pressed event !
<soundray> s2a: did the INSTALL mention make or make install?
<Jgonick> How difficult will it be to install Ubuntu over an existing SUSE on a dual (tri) boot setup? --the other os are Win2k & 98SE. and I believe the boot loader is Lilo.. thanks in advanced.
<pajamian> abortd: I usually install the ubuntu-restricted-extra meta-package and a couple things from medibuntu and that gives me everything I need.
<Jack_Sparrow> abstrak, you may also want to look for the mythtv room
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: thats the problem, I run the wine command to start the service with _& appended but that does not give me a command prompt with which to then run disown....
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, Ubuntu live will setup grub and both of those Windows os's
<soundray> Jgonick: if you've got that far already, you will find a way to boot Ubuntu as well
<cjones> ok so i have ssh installed but when i try to ssh localhost it says connection refused
<abortd> what is medibuntu a repo or something?
<s2a> soundray, ill paste both documents in pastebin for u
<Starnestommy> abortd: I think so
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv abstrak
<soundray> s2a: sorry, I'm going off soon
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: what's the wine command you're trying to run?
<pajamian> thesaint4444: have you tried nohup?
<abstrak> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I 'll flood #mythtv channel ;-)
<s2a> soundray, :(
<abortd> i could have sworn i didnt have to add any repos to get the music working
<pajamian> abortd: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<pajamian> !medibuntu | abortd
<^4nDr3s> cjones, sudo apt-get instal openssh-server
<soundray> s2a: Jack_Sparrow is very helpful if you ask him nicely and address him as Captain ;)
<pajamian> I guess ubotu isn't working today, heh
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: ok, sorry that appears to work... i dont have a command prompt exactly but if i type 'disown' it gives me a command prompt and the service is still running...
<cjones> 4ndr3s thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian, bot is in for an oil change
<DJDarkstar> anyone use Medibuntu?
<s2a> soundray, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, we all do
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: what happens when you close the terminal after doing that?
<pajamian> hehehe, ok, guess we'll just have to remember these things for ourselves today, then.
<pajamian> abortd: just to listen to mp3s?
<abortd> i got it now
<DJDarkstar> need help with the dvd playback. the playback looks horrible. like it was run thru a shredder
<abortd> there is no need to add any medibuntu repos
<abortd> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soundray> s2a: hope you can get it done. Remember, if the worst comes to the worst, you can always get a cheap old serial modem that works every time.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, By chance ati card?
<DJDarkstar> yep
<DJDarkstar> x1300
<s2a> soundray, i have one and my mobo doesnt have the port :(
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, disable composite in your xorg....
<soundray> s2a: you need a USB-serial cable then
<Jgonick> Jack_Sparrow:  If I install will it identify my partitions.  Allowing me to overwrite SUSE and add the other two Windows versions to the boot loader?
<pajamian> abortd: I'm not sure you have to add anything to a default install, but if so installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package will almost certainly give you what you want.  medibuntu will give you more things like the w32codecs and libdvdcss
<s2a> soundray, there is a hardmodem thats usb?!
<soundray> s2a: most of the bog standard ones work plug-and-play
<DJDarkstar> how do i go about that
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, yes  the installer has those options
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: I close the terminal and the service is still running :-)
<abortd> ubuntu-restricted-extras gave me the w32codecs last time
<Arcticpenguin380> is reiserfs more fast than ext3
<soundray> s2a: I'm talking about a USB cable that will connect your non-serial machine to your serial modem.
<pajamian> abortd: no, it won't give you w32codecs.
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: so how do I stop the service if I need to, kill the process?
<ArthurArchnix> Wow... it's pretty much well known that the ipw (intel wireless) drivers are bad news for a laptop battery; but I just finished tweaking my system with powertop and after turning off wireless I had about 150 interrupts per second. A little bit of work, and then I killed the synclient process, it dropped to 25 interrupts per second. I've uninstalled it, but that's pretty amazing right? Who would of thought xserver-xorg-input-
<caba> hi
<abortd> well when i installed it last time i guess the magic linux genie came and gave my comp the codecs
<Ward1983> to whoever jsut helped me with GRUB it worked out, thanx
<Jgonick> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm guessing it will overwrite Lilo with Grub ..correct?  Thanks for the help
<pajamian> abortd: but you don't need w32codecs for mp3s, you need tyhem if you want to watch videos in real format and other proprietary formats.
<Ward1983> hope you read this i forgot your name lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, Yes it will replace lilo with grub
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: kill process-id
<CaBa> how is it possible that the server release is supported longer than the workstation release? do they actually base on different packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, Please keep it in channel...
<Ward1983> how can i check who PMed me the last time i was online before this time?
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: yeah ok, many thanks for the help!
<Ward1983> i forgot who just helped me
<jetscreamer> CaBa: it's less of a hassle for desktop users to 'upgrade'
<Jgonick> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks for the help.. I guess I'll attempt sometime this week.  Thanks again.
<jetscreamer> imo
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, PMing without asking is considered rude...    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pajamian> Ward1983: you on xchat?
<CaBa> jetscreamer: that was not my question
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, np
<Ward1983> pajamian, yes
<pajamian> Ward1983: I would do: ls -latr ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/
<CaBa> jetscreamer: i was wondering how they make the difference between a ubuntu server and a ubuntu workstation
<^4nDr3s> how can imount a fat16 partition, like this??? sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdaX /media/disc
<thesaint4444> 'duKe': hey duke, do you think your comment was helpfull?
<bradley> can anyone walk me through getting my computer to look like vista
<Ward1983> thanx pajamian
<jetscreamer> CaBa: just what's in it
<pajamian> Ward1983: the most recently modified logs will be at the bottom, including the log of your PM (if that's available)
<sanguisde1> so is any one else having trouble getting their email after the last evolution update?
<jetscreamer> CaBa: not where it comes from
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBa, the server does not install gnome or all the extra apps
<`duKe`> I dont think so, thesaint4444
<thesaint4444> 'duKe': quite right... lol
<`duKe`> but it would be a way, if you cant figure out to run your application with wine
<CaBa> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so you want to say that the LTS team simply stopps supporting the gui apps?
<CaBa> Jack_Sparrow: so it doesnt matter for the updates whether i install the workstation image or the server image on my server?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBa, not at all
<^4nDr3s> how can i mount a fat16 partition, like this??? sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdaX /media/disc
<Ward1983> pajamian, looool sorry i must be wasted or something i was just online on windows because i coulcnt boot linux
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: yep, you probably don't need the -t msdos part as mount should recognize it automagically.
<Ward1983> pajamian, is there any command to check with freenode?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBa, you can get LTS with desktop and all the gui apps
<dwater> want to install to md raid1 - do I need to use the alternate cd or is it possible (reasonably) with the standard one?
<thesaint4444> 'duKe': not really.... - people often have to do this because somewhere along the line they have some legacy code they have to use and don't have the source for.
<CaBa> Jack_Sparrow: yes i am aware of that
<pajamian> Ward1983: sorry, none that I'm aware of.  I would run a similar command in the log directory of your windows IRC program.
<Jack_Sparrow> dwater, raid is an uphill batter, read everything you can before you start.
<CaBa> Jack_Sparrow: i want to know if it matters what image i install on the server
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, yeah the thing is that it is not recognizing it, could the partition table or disc be corrupted?
<CaBa> Jack_Sparrow: for the updates i mean
<Ward1983> pajamian, thanx for the help
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: what's the error message?
<pajamian> Ward1983: no problem.
<dwater> thanks done it before, just using server install not desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBa, It should not matter for the updates...
<CaBa> Jack_Sparrow: that was my question :) thanks
<dwater> just want to know that he raid options aren't on the standard cd, rather than hidden somewhere
<kesi> hi all: never had this problem till today but I suddenly have a lot of  lag from my keyboard and mouse in gutsy.    Doesn't seem to happen in my Windows partition.. I have rebooted and it's still happening any suggestions?  Also getting alot of stuck keys
<DJDarkstar> Jack_Sparrow - Ok that fixed that but now the video plays fine for a few seconds then goes black and picks up again
<Jack_Sparrow> dwater, I do not believe they are included on the Livecd
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, something like this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58935/
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, it doesn't matter if i specify the filesystem or not, it shows the same message
<dwater> thanks Jack - it's as I suspected - some of the howtos mention the alternate, but don't say why (ie that the raid options aren't on the standard cd)
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: vfat is fat32, you said the partition was fat16
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, what does fglrxinfo show in terminal  ati or mesa
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, i know, i tried doing it with msdos (the other was an example)
<DJDarkstar> Jack_Sparow, I don't know how to get that info
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, open terminal...  type fglrxinfo
<thesaint4444> sorted... - many thanks for the help guys, have a good night! :-)
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, it does not matter if i use the -t option or no option, it shows the same message
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: ok, are you sure you have the correct partition?
<DJDarkstar> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<DJDarkstar> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<DJDarkstar> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1300 / X1550 Series
<DJDarkstar> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58936/
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, i was thinking that maybe that partition is corrupted or maybe the partition table...
<Arcticpenguin380> !vfat
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: ok, have you tried runnign ckfs on it?
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, nope, i will do it now, thanks ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, Sorry I dont have many answers atm, struggling to wake up from my nap..  I would try #Compiz channel and make sure you have everythin setup as that may help with everything in general..
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: sorry fsck
<DJDarkstar> no prob, thank you .. and i'll give them a try
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, thanks i will do it know!
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: yw
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, I have a page of notes on that card if you get stuck
<DJDarkstar> Send me the file.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, Let me pastebin it one sec
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: if you're not sure, you can always image the partition and do whatever you want on the image file instead of the partition, that way you won't accidentally further corrupt stuff on the partition.
<DJDarkstar> no prob and thank you so much
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, how do i do that?
<SpudDogg> There's no sense crying over every mistake.  You just keep trying until you run out of cake.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJDarkstar, Please pay particular attention to the other xorg edits...   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58937/
<mandrig> how do you configure a wireless care?
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/path/to/image/file
<mandrig> cadr*
<mandrig> shit, card***
<DJDarkstar> will do
<r3n0c> hey, how do i make a bash script runnable from any directory? if i put it in /bin/ shouldn't i be able to sh script.sh from wherever i want?
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: then you would need to use -oloop when mounting the image file
<Starnestommy> r3n0c: it'll probably safer to put it in /usr/local/bin/
<^4nDr3s> pajamian, thanks i'll try that too ;)
<r3n0c> Starnestommy, it should jus twork tho right?
<farruinn> r3n0c: as long as it's anywhere in your PATH
<pajamian> ^4nDr3s: just make sure you have enough space to create an image file which will hold the entire partition.
<r3n0c> farruinn,  so there is no way to get it to be global?
<Flyerfye> How do I run dvd's on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | Flyerfye
<r3n0c> it is just annoying to have to go to that directory to run it, since it does the same thing regardless of where it is run from
<Dr_Willis> Bot be gone! egads
<farruinn> r3n0c: if it's in your PATH it's global
<Dr_Willis> r3n0c,  or make an alias for the full path to the command.
<pajamian> Flyerfye: you need libdvdcss from medibuntu and a decent dvd player (I recommend vlc)
<mandrig> how do you move a dir in terminal?
<farruinn> mandrig: cd [directory]
<farruinn> mandrig: wait, mv
<Starnestommy> mandrig: mv oldir newdir
<mandrig> thanks
<farruinn> mandrig: thought you meant "move to"
<Pelo> mandrig, mv /dir /dir2
<pajamian> mandrig: mv foo bar
<r3n0c> ok, me  = bash script noob, i have a script.sh        i have been running it by doing sh script.sh....... where/what should i do to make it work from whever i want
<Dr_Willis> r3n0c,  chmod +x it for a start
<Pelo> r3n0c, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Dr_Willis> alias 'foo=/fullpath/to/foo'
<Dr_Willis> is one way.
<pajamian> r3n0c: make sure it has a proper hashbang line at the top and chmod it +x
<Dr_Willis> r3n0c,  or make a ~/bin dir and keep all your scripts in that dir. and put it in your PATH
<r3n0c> oooo so i need #!/bin/bash at the top... i wasn't sure that that was necessary
<gregbrady> Does dvd::rip copy standard movie dvd's like dvd shrink does in windows?
<pajamian> r3n0c: yeah, or #!/bin/sh
<mrbit> hello
<r3n0c> ok, one sec
<nbkr> gregbrady, Probably, but there is a simpler tool. Try k9copy
<goxy> i have problem with ssh credentials is right place for ask?
<pajamian> gregbrady: for copying movie dvds I recommend k9copy
<nbkr> goxy, Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> gregbrady, yes or k9copy
<gregbrady> nbkr, pajamian, thanks, I'll try that!
<mrbit> i've browsed through some faqs and haven't found a solution yet. care if i run  a question by you guys?
<pajamian> gregbrady: k9copy will also compress them to fit on a single layer (4 gig) DVD
<Flyerfye> how do  I download packages from medibuntu
<stinger23843> Hello I been having trouble install ubuntu on my server anyone able to help me out ?
<pajamian> mrbit: just ask, don't ask to ask
<nbkr> mrbit, Just ask your question, worst thing that can happen is that nobody knows the anwer.
<gregbrady> pajamian, perfect.  Sounds idea.
<gregbrady> *ideal
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<mrbit> trying to change the mysql root passwd
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrbit> i get ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<pajamian> Flyerfye: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> yeeessssss
<Pelo> Flyerfye, add the medibuntu repos to your sources.list file and use apt or synaptic to get the package you want
<pajamian> yay!
<mrbit> i've changed the socked file too in my.cnf
<pajamian> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<r3n0c> ok so lets say, i put it in /usr/local/bin.   at the top of the script i do #!/usr/local/bin.         but i still cant' run it from anywhere, what do i do next?
<nbkr> mrbit, Is the server really up and running? Does it show up in "ps aux"?
<mrbit> yes
 * MatBoy is happy with gnome :)
<mrbit> it is mysqladmin reset-password
<mrbit> correct?
 * Pelo pats MatBoy on the head , good boy 
<stinger23843> When i stick the install CD in and go through the install process it hangs at 80% (floppy driver detection) so i have disabled everything to do with floppy drivers in my bios and also unpluged the floppy drive still same error
<mrbit> or "mysql reset-password"
<pajamian> r3n0c: nope, at the top of the script you put: #!/bin/sh
<MatBoy> Pelo, hehe, XFCE is slow these days comapring to gnome :)
<goxy> no other distros whe I once type ssh credentials for ssh server  or for example for svn +ssh they are memorized so on the subsequent logins i not need to retype them but on ubutn this is not case Why? and how to make it
<goxy> ??
<MatBoy> and gnome is very clear, the My Places is alo very nice
<pajamian> r3n0c: and set it chmod 755
<Jack_Sparrow> stinger23843, It usually hags there for two or three passes then installs.. wait for it
<Pelo> MatBoy,  I like the simplicity of gnome
<r3n0c> pajamian, but there's no /bin/sh             or did you mean #!/bin/script.sh
<bluebanana> what's the animal name that is the current ubuntu?
<MatBoy> Pelo, nah, XFCE is poor comparing to Gnome
<stinger23843> Jack_Sparrow how long should i wait last time i tried i think i waited at least 15 - 20 mins and still nothing ?
<pajamian> $ ls -la /bin/sh
<pajamian> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-11-10 08:50 /bin/sh -> dash
<MatBoy> Pelo, but gnome was not that good 2 years ago
<Pelo> bluebanana, gibbon , I type of monkey I beleive
<nbkr> mrbit, I usually reset passwords via myql "UPDATE mysql.user ...".
<pajamian> r3n0c: you should have something like that
<mrbit> i've never had to reset one b4
<pajamian> r3n0c: you can use /bin/bash if you want
<dn4> any idea on how to broadcast on justin.tv using a program like flash media encoder but something open source?
<bluebanana> Pelo thank
<bluebanana> s
<nbkr> goxy, Sorry, I didn't understand what you tried to say. Can you add some full stops in your sentences to make it easier to read?
<bradley> how do you get Control Center?
<stefano> i can't watch videos anymore, it's just black. it just happens when my second screen is attached and the primary display (laptop) is disabled. what should i do?
<Pelo> MatBoy, I installed xubuntu on my aunts comp,  she's not computer savy and I was very disapointed at how "not freindly" the menus and general interface in xcfe are
<mrbit> /etc/init.d# mysql reset-password
<mrbit> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<r3n0c> pajamian,  still get that it can't be opened. i'm try'n to run it from desktop
<pajamian> r3n0c: what's the error?
<abortd> can anyone help me i accidently  clicked a button on xchat and the top bar thing went away
<Jack_Sparrow> stinger23843, Not sure, that should have been long enough...  use F6  remove quiet and splash for a start  and also try noapic acpi=off   before the --
<MatBoy> Pelo, indeed, and than we even didn't talked about KDE yet ;)
<bradley> how do you get the compiz control center?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<r3n0c> sh:  Can't open makeZip.sh
<mrbit> bradley: look under the add/remove programs and click on all packages
 * Pelo starts to wonder if there is a gnome type pannel menu that can be added in xcfe 
<mrbit> then search for it
<superbob> evenin all
<nbkr> dn4, You can create the video with a digital camera and kino. Afterwards transform it to the Flash Video format using ffmepg.
<bradley> mrbit: ok now what
<mandrig> how do you delete a dir from term?
<superbob> I just jumped upto Hardy Heron, and it defaulted to the 386 kernel, which doesnt have smp compiled in
<pajamian> r3n0c: it's in /usr/local/bin?
<superbob> Is that meant to do that? :-)
<dn4> nbkr, kino does the trick?
<stefano> where was that dialog where i can set output methods (for webcams and such)?
<mrbit> "rm dir" if its empty
<gregbrady> k9copy just gives scrambled output when it is trying to encode
<mrbit> rm -rf dir    if it has stuff in it
<Pelo> superbob, ask in #ubuntu+1
<r3n0c> pajamian, yeah, but how do i make it so that i can run it from any directory, just so that i don't have to always go to /usr/local/bin to sh it
<superbob> pelo, k ta
<dn4> nbkr, I am talking about streaming live video
<r3n0c> pajamian, i know that if i navigate to the dir it will work, i'm try'n to make it so that i could run it regardless of were i am
<nbkr> dn4, kino is used to get the video data from your digital camera (via firewire) onto your disk. It doesn't broadcast anything.
<dn4> nbkr, ahh
<pajamian> r3n0c: tell me what this gives you: ls -l /usr/local/bin/makeZip.sh
<unwar> Hey guys. :)
 * Pelo finds this theme to be impertinently freindly and dangerously cheerfull  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MurrineRounded?content=54088
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, Did you install ccsm?
<nbkr> dn4, streaming live video could probably be done with vlc
<gregbrady> pajamian, I don't think that k9copy works....
<r3n0c> pajamian, -rwxr-xr-x 1 r3n0c r3n0c 291 2008-03-08 19:41 /usr/local/bin/makeZip.sh
<nbkr> abortd, Press ctrl-f9
<pajamian> gregbrady: it works for me all the time
<mrbit> nbkr: how exactly do you use this method to change the password?
<gregbrady> pajamian, too bad....
<bradley> Jack Sparrow: yes
<pajamian> r3n0c: chown root.root
<bradley> ill show u what im talking about
<dn4> nbkr, would vlc pick up my webcam?
<abortd> thanks nbkr
<bradley> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO8MTAfFhGg
<bradley> at around 7 mins
<bradley> i need that program
<r3n0c> pajamian, ? doesn't work
<pajamian> gregbrady: what problem are you having with it?
<gregbrady> pajamian, scrambled output
<pajamian> r3n0c: that was only part of the command
<ctothej> on linux, how can I check the process that is running a specific python script? i want to kill a python script that is running, but more than one instance of python is running and I can't tell the difference.
<Pelo> bradley, what does that prog do ?
<nbkr> mrbit, I stop the sql server, start it via "mysqld --skip-grant-tables", run mysql, enter the command: "use mysql", enter the command "UPDATE user set PASSWORD = PASSWORD('mynewpass') WHERE User = 'root';
<pajamian> gregbrady: did you install libdvdcss?
<stefano> where can i set the input method for my webcam?
<unwar> Wait, what's he trying to do?
<unwar> Sorry, I got in here a little late.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, system  pref  advanced effects ...  have you enabled the cube..
<r3n0c> pajamian,  ok so chown root makeZip.sh
<bradley> Pelo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO8MTAfFhGg look there at 7 minutes. it allows me to add some stuff in
<pajamian> r3n0c: yep, root.root
<bluebanana> has anyone here used gyach/gyachi/gyache?
<Pelo> bradley, that's ccms or what ever it is called, addvance setting for compiz
<gregbrady> pajamian, nope and I don't know where to get it
<unwar> Sorry, no.
<bluebanana> (a yahoo messenger client for linux)
<nbkr> dn4, If the camera is compatible to video4linux, than yes, vlc should do this.
<pajamian> gregbrady: medibuntu
<unwar> You can use Pidgin, though.
<bradley> Jack_Sparrow: sorry look at 6:31
<unwar> bluebanana: It works the same way.
<r3n0c> pajamian, same problem
<pajamian> gregbrady: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<pajamian> r3n0c: sudo
<unwar> I can help you get set up if you want.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, I do do flash...
<Jack_Sparrow> dont
<bluebanana> unwar: so you use it? Because i have a question regarding voice calls
<r3n0c> pajamian,  i mean when i try to run it, i did the command: sudo chown root.root makeZip.sh
<mrbit> ok, ill try that nb
<mrbit> thanks
<gregbrady> pajamian, thanks, I'll check that out
<bradley> Pelo look at this video at 6:31 for what im talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO8MTAfFhGg
<bluebanana> unwar: i was wondering whether gyach* allows me to make PC-to-phone calls
<pajamian> r3n0c: and you were in the /usr/local/bin directory?
 * Pelo starts singing some old "the Police" song to annoy  Jack_Sparrow 
<bluebanana> unwar: I have money on my yahoo voice account.
<unwar> Sorry, don't think so.
<r3n0c> pajamian,  it runs fine from /usr/local/bin..... i wanna make it work from everywhere
<cpk1> r3n0c: you mean chown root:root: somezip.sh?
<unwar> Pidgin doesn't, I know that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo has a death wish
<pajamian> r3n0c: I mean you ran the chown command from there?
<cpk1> i mean root:root
<r3n0c> pajamian,  yeah, and when i go to the properties of the file it says that root is owner for everything
<unwar> Sorry. I'd imagine Yahoo was primarily geared toward Windows users.
<pajamian> r3n0c: ok, good
<pajamian> r3n0c: echo $PATH
<amortvigil> why does my system use so much memory when i have it on a evening : Mem:   2075624k total,  2020872k used,    54752k free,    45200k buffers
<Pelo> bradley, the theme thing ?
<goxy> @nbkr for example when I type
<goxy> svn co  http://somesite-svn.cvsdude.com/somesite/trunk  somesite/
<goxy> to checout repo after that server ask me for credentials
<goxy> i type them and next time when I need to checkout its no need to reenter credentials but on suse,vector and other distros.Unlike these distros ubuntu always ask me to retype them again and again , how to make ubuntu behave like other distros?
<gregbrady> pajamian, sorry I can't seem to figure out how to find and downlad it
<bradley> Pelo: yeah, it changes your taskbars i think
<jscinoz> I'm trying to create an SSH tunnel as shown by this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN i've set the required settings in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and i have root on both machines, however when i run "ssh 192.168.1.182 -w 0:0" it connects normal, and no tun devices are created. what am i doing wrong?
<MatBoy> what would be the best package to have a rightmousebutton menu as XFCE has ?
<r3n0c> pajamian, from /usr/local/bin echo $PATH: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<pajamian> gregbrady: goto this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and follow the directions
<Pelo> bradley, right click your desktiop, select , change wallpaper, first tab, pick a theme, hit the cuscomise button at the bottom of the dialog ,
<pajamian> r3n0c: it should work from anywhere.
<nbkr> goxy, Sounds more like an svn problem than a problem in general. Let me have a look at the svn book.
<Pelo> bradley, for the gnome-pannel theme just right clidck the pannel hit properties, second tab,
<r3n0c> pajamian,  woot, ok, why don't i have to say 'sh' before the filename anymore?
<bradley> Pelo: thats not it, but ill look later
<pajamian> r3n0c: because it has the #! and is set +x
<pajamian> r3n0c: the #! tells it run the file under that interpreter.
 * Pelo is still stuck with that stupid song in his head, thanks a lot Jack_Sparrow 
<goxy> @nbkr Im not sure but I think is not svn specific  problem because similar situlation is for ssh login not only foe svn
<r3n0c> pajamian, ok, gotcha.  thanks i was kinda wonder'n what the #! was for
<pajamian> r3n0c: it's used in scripts that are written in other languages as well...
<pajamian> r3n0c: for example a perl script will have: #!/usr/bin/perl
<pajamian> r3n0c: and a python script will have #!/usr/bin/python
<gregbrady> pajamian, understood and working wonderfully!
<pajamian> gregbrady: cool, congrats!
<gregbrady> pajamian, thanks!
<pajamian> gregbrady: yw
<nbkr> goxy - well I'm running serveral distributions here and all of them ask me the ssh passwords if I don't use certificate login.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, Here is one example   http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoc4.png
<Du_Matu> exit
<Du_Matu> quit
<bradley> right what im trying to do now is get the windows task bar
<MatBoy> I can't set backupgrounds per screen on Gnome :S
<Pelo> bradley, you want your gnome pannel to look like a windows taskbar ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MatBoy, You can do it on each side of the cube, but you then lose the icons on each desktop
<MatBoy> Jack_Sparrow, I have 4 screens... no compiz enabled yet
<mandrig> How would I reset all of my ip settings and wireless card data to be like a fresh install?
<mrbit> rn: i'm still getting the socket error
<mandrig> How would I reset all of my ip settings and wireless card data to be like a fresh install?
<bradley> Pelo: yes
<mrbit> i've stopped it and did it just the way you asked
<Pelo> bradley, how much have you done so far ?
<mrbit> i even edited my.cnf to change the sock files
<mandrig> How would I reset my ip settings and wireless card drivers to what ubuntu installs?
<bradley> Pelo: of this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO8MTAfFhGg all of it but make my icons the window's one and make the taksbar appear like windows
<pajamian> bah, ubotu is down again :-(
<patrick> Pidgin won't start for me in Ubuntu 7.10.
<goxy> @nbkr so then U think is always need to retype user and password when I login on the server evne on the subsequent logins from one terminal?
<patrick> What gives?
<pajamian> patrick: works for me
<mandrig> How would I reset my ip settings and wireless card drivers to what ubuntu installs?
<Starnestommy> patrick: is it showing up in the tray when you try to start iy?
<Starnestommy> *it
<patrick> Nah.
<patrick> It shows up in the taskbar
<nbkr> goxy, If you use certificate based login for ssh, than no, otherwise, yes.
<patrick> on bottom
<Pelo> bradley, so basicaly you are missing a start button and that gone awfull blue bar ? ,  find a screenshot online,  sample the startbutton from it and save it somewhere you can change it in gconf-editor in /apps/pannel/mainmenu ,I beleive,  and you an set the sample for the blue bar by right clicking the pannel  , properties,  second tab,  use picture or someting, bottom of the dialog
<patrick> but then closes after a few seconds
<stefano_> where can i setup video output preferences? i know there was a dialog for that i just can't find it
<pajamian> mandrig: we saw your question the first 5 times you asked it.
<kestir> "gone awful"?
<kestir> what does that mean?
<patrick> Anyone else have this problem?
<Pelo> bradley, or yo might want to look in www.gnomelook.org to see if you can'T find an xp theme you can steal from
<bradley> Pelo: ok,
<Starnestommy> patrick: what happens when you try to start it from the terminal?
<patrick> I haven't tried it
<pajamian> patrick: run it from the terminal and look at the output
<patrick> what's the command?
<bradley> Pelo: im trying to use the Vista one btw
<mandrig> pajamian: sorry, pidgin was acting up
<juanffx> HI, somebody can help me?... Look, when i try to compile in gcc or g++ i get a lot of errors like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58939/
<Starnestommy> patrick: pidgin
<Nuke_> burning a DVD on a core2duo@3.3GHz, at 2x, with these stats: Cpu(s):  0.7%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 94.6%id,  4.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<kestir> Pelo: not that you care...but the phrase is "god awful"...not "gone awful"
<patrick> um
<pajamian> patrick: pidgin
<patrick> nothing happened
<Nuke_> and load is over 1
<Nuke_> wtf?
<patrick> it just went to the prompt again
<Pelo> bradley, go to www.digg.com there was a tutorial to do this a last week , do a search
<Nuke_> burning a dvd at 4x makes the system too slow to use. why might this be?
<Starnestommy> patrick: try running sudo aptitude reinstall pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Nuke_, Please stop the rude shorthand
<goxy> @ im sure this is not rue because I use vector in dual boot and if I type once login credentials than next time noo need to type them , even applications using ssh can login without retype credentials
<Pelo> kestir, it was nice to start with , then it just gone awefull
<patrick> k
<kestir> Pelo: :D
<patrick> k it finished
<patrick> run pidgin again?
<Prefix100> ..
<Starnestommy> yes
<patrick> nah, nothing.
<goxy> @nbkr im sure this is not rue because I use vector in dual boot and if I type once login credentials than next time noo need to type them , even applications using ssh can login without retype credentials
<goxy> but anyway thanks for try to help me
<pajamian> patrick: also try renaming the .purple directory
<s2a> is everything in ubuntu 64-bit 64-bit (the pre-installed stuff) or some things r 32-bit stuff that work on 64?
<bradley> Pelo: thanks
<nbkr> goxy, Try it with installing the ssh-agent. That should cache the credentials.
<Starnestommy> s2a: I think everything is compiled for 64 bit. but there are some packages that implent 32-bit compatability
<MarzOmega> does anyone know if synaptic package manager archives packages to the hard drive, or if there is a way to make it do so.
<patrick> There is no .purple directory.
<patrick> ?
 * Pelo put a new theme together tonight but he doesn'T much care for it , even if it is very classy
<Jack_Sparrow> MarzOmega, Yes it does.. /var/cache/apt/archives
<MarzOmega> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<s2a> Starnestommy, wine for 64-bit only runs 32 bit windows apps?
<Starnestommy> s2a: it should
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo,  http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/7455/screenshot1hq9.png
<patrick> Meh.
<patrick> So what should I do?
<pajamian> patrick: ask in #pidgin
<patrick> k
<s2a> Starnestommy, does it also run 64? im just asking out of curiosity
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  your current theme ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Starnestommy> s2a: yes
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, not bad,  not to my taste but not bad
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, I know really really wrong
<pajamian> s2a: the 64 bit version of wine is really 32 bit.
<s2a> pajamian, so there is no speed increase?
<bradley> how do u change your View Cube thing to a cube again?
<pajamian> s2a: wel, last time I checked anyways, I think there's a FAQ on winehq that discusses it, but I am pretty sure that they just packaged up the 32 bit version for 64 bit.
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  this is what I currently have  http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturexchatpelo1ubuntuui3.png
<bradley> Jack_Sparrow: how do you make your desktop thing a cub again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo,  I didnt know you were swedish
<nhudan> hi every body
<goxy> @nbkr I install it not works
<pajamian> s2a: I generally recommend that if you are running a workstation and you want to use things such as java, flash, proprietary video codecs, etc, that you install the 32 bit version of ubuntu, even if you have a 64 bit cpu.  There won't be that much speed loss and it will be much more compatible and easier to get things working in.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley, Scroll back..., take notes etc
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not , what makes you think I am ?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: that was funny
<eatatjoes2> hey, i'm new to ubuntu and was wondering if i need antivirus (i know there is no linux viruses, but i run a dual boot with xp)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, Sarcasm....
<bradley> ok, ill look for it
<Jack_Sparrow> HI nickrud
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I never get it
<nhudan> tell me please how other computers in local network can see my computer?
<patrick> Hey Starnestommy
<patrick> look at this
<patrick> http://pastebin.com/m5d0a5a88
<s2a> pajamian, i alredy have 32-bit installed..im thinking of havign a dual-boot one 64-bit and other 32-bit, its all good since each os can read the other's files without problem and stuff ;)
<pajamian> eatatjoes2: there are antivirus programs for Linux but you generally don't need them and they mainly check for windows viruses.  You won't get a virus passed into windows unless you share files you downloaded from ubuntu to windows.
<stefano_> i can't watch videos anymore (they're just black screen, but i get sound) - need help
<pajamian> s2a: that's cool.
<eatatjoes2> pajamian,  thats what i'm concerned with
<Starnestommy> patrick: you may want to show that to someone in #pidgin.  They might know what's causing it.
<l815> so i just did a live cd with fedora, and the effects + video work just fine with my intel 965, but in ubuntu it doesn't work -_-
<pajamian> s2a: when I first installed ubuntu on this computer I installed 64 bit but later changed to 32 bit because of the hassles.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I am off to bed, I over did it today...
<pajamian> eatatjoes2: if you want antivirus for Linux I hear that clamAV is the way to go.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: see you 'monday'
<patrick> k I did, Starnestommy
<eatatjoes2> pajamian, okay thanks
<patrick> Thanks.
<bradley> is there anyway to drag your windows, around the cub?
<bradley> *cube?
<myconid> Just run AV on the windows desktops.
<myconid> its a waste of cpu cycles
<Pelo> bradley, just grab it and move it to the side of the screen , the cube should start rolling
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, I was teasing that your page was not in english...  it was obvioulsy not swedish...
<pajamian> stefano: did they used to work?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, french
<mandrig> Can anyone tell me how to reset my wireless card settings to what ubuntu installs?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, as in french-canadian
<bradley> Pelo: i know but, on this one video i saw someone who had the windows spaced in 3d on the cube, when it was roatin
<Pelo> mandrig,hve you tried  going into the network thingyand just deleting the info ?
<Pelo> bradley, ask in #compiz
<Pelo> brb
<mandrig> Pelo: I'm not sure what network thingy you're talking about
<l815> can anyone explain why my video doesnt work with effects on but it does just fine in fedora?
<mandrig> Pelo: I'm not sure what network thingy you're talking about
<s2a> pajamian, well i can always stay with 32 bit and resize the 64-bit to minimum for wenever i need it
<Pelo> mandrig, in gnome , menu > system > admin > network
<Sonja> !scan
<Sonja> !scanner
<Sonja> how do i scan somethigng? what program should i use?
<Jack_Sparrow> l815, HAs to do with hardware identification...  video card or monitor.... one or the other
<s2a> pajamian, and ill have gparted for both so i can do everything without needing live cd ;)
<tinman> Sonja: wrong channel?
<Pelo> !xsane ! Sonja
<pajamian> s2a: I thoguht you said dual boot, what you're talking about is virtualization
<Jack_Sparrow> Sonja, xsane
<Sonja> thanxs
<s2a> pajamian, no dual boot
<Pelo> is the bot dead ?
<Sonja> tinman usually the bot knows all answers
<Starnestommy> looks like ubotu still is not working
<l815> Jack_Sparrow, i get that, but i skip the check in ubuntu but video doesn't work if i enable compiz
<l815> Jack_Sparrow, basically is there another thing that gives some effects that isn't compiz?
<dryrot> when I turn on ipmasquerading, i can't ping my local machine anymore.  Why is that?
 * Pelo puts ubotu on its charger base
<pajamian> s2a: with dual boot you have a choice between one or the other at boot time, you can't "minimize" one of them while workign in the other.
<s2a> pajamian, ya i no
<tinman> Sonja: i see,^^
<s2a> pajamian, im not that stupid
 * macrobad также пока что нечем похвастаться: два небольших сайта на заказ, и то только первый почти без динамики.
<hischild> hey ... how can i manually remove the atheros hal thing that shows up in restricted driver? i've disabled it there yet it still says it's in use and it's conflicting with my custom drivers
<macrobad> oops
<Pelo> !ru | macrobad
<mandrig> Pelo: I need to delete drivers I've installed and restore the /etc/network/interfaces file to its original state.
<pajamian>  <s2a> pajamian, well i can always stay with 32 bit and resize the 64-bit to minimum for wenever i need it
<s2a> pajamian, i ment like the partition size
<Pelo> mandrig, windows driver on ndiswrapper or linux driver ?
<pajamian> s2a: oh, ok, it sounded to me like you were talking about minimizing a window
<s2a> pajamian, im trying to do that with xp but thats another story
 * drc thinks everyone forgot to read utobu's contract:  para 45.52a.5 clearly states he has weekends off :)
<s2a> pajamian, i had it working then now i dont no wat happened and it doesnt work
<l815> how can i get the basic minimize & maximize effects without using compiz?
<mandrig> I've tried both, and I manually uninstalled the ndiswrapper, but I'm not sure where to uninstall the linux driver
<mandrig> pelo
<mandrig> ^
<hischild> l815, as far as i know, you don't, since they are a part of compiz.
<pajamian> s2a: hehehe, yep.  good luck with that, and yes, you should be able to do dual boot, just have a seperate /home partition and share it between both.
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsane ! sonja - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> macrobad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pajamian> yipes!
<l815> hischild, well i saw an option on mandriva live disk which was mateisse or something, but maybe it's only kde -_-
<hischild> lawl ...
<macrobad> Ha! Why does it take ubotu 3 minutes to send me a message??
<hischild> l815, if you're talking about the real effects ... i think you're talking about compiz ... though there might be other software out there that does the same thing ... just dont know of it =)
<Pelo> mandrig, also check hidden folder in your /home folder, see if there is anyting relating to ndiswrapper in there and in synaptic,  uninstall ndiswrapper "completely" it should remove settings,  same for the linux drivers, remvoe those drivers from modprobe
<Pelo> mandrig, but I am just guessing here
<hischild> hey ... how can i manually remove the atheros hal thing that shows up in restricted driver? i've disabled it there yet it still says it's in use and it's conflicting with my custom drivers
<pajamian> macrobad: he's been having problems today.
<Starnestommy> macrobad: ubotu is being weird
<Starnestommy> er, weirder than usual
<pajamian> hehehe
<l815> hischild, i don't want all the effects of compiz because i have issues with video if i have it enabled, i just want the basics to make it not so boring lol
<hischild> l815, can't you just disable all the effects then? and what kind of issues?
<macrobad> ok.. That explains..
<l815> hischild, if i play a video the player just closes, if i change the rendering engine to x11, the video quality is horrible
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to update clamav definitions (i type freshclam and it says they are out of date, but i duno how to update them)
<cyphase> Does anyone know if it's possible to make a file "Windows hidden" on a FAT32 partition from Linux?
<l815> hischild, were as when i just booted off fedora's cd, the basic effects work out of the box + the video is great with no problems
<m3rcin> siema
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, man freshclam  there is probably an option you need to use while runnign it as root
<juanffx> how can I reinstall all the compilers that came with ubuntu for default?
<hischild> l815, i see ...
<m3rcin> jest ktos
<l815> hischild, just wondering if there are some other options i didn't know about that could fix this
<Pelo> cyphase, fat32 doesnT' let you do much,  I would guess not
<askvictor> how can I force my CPU to run slower? I have an AM2 4000
<gregbrady> how to install kde4 in ubuntu?
<Pelo> gregbrady, ask in #kubuntu or in #kde
<cyphase> Pelo: then how does Windows make files hidden?
<IndyGunFreak> gregbrady: i think sudo aptitude install kde
<gregbrady> pelo, thanks
<Pelo> cyphase, it' an attribute
<eatatjoes2> Pelo,  hmm it says that freshclam is the updating command
<cyphase> Pelo: ok.. can you set that attribute from Linux?
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, run it with sudo
<Pelo> cyphase, I don'T think you can
<pajamian> cyphase: fat and fat32 use a special flag to indicate hidden that Linux file systems don't have, I don't know of any utils to change that flag in linux.
<hischild> askvictor, depends ... does your hardware support it? then it will do that by default using ondemand
<icesword> ! info kde-desktop-environment
<r3m0t> pajamian: chattr? cyphase
<ubotu> Package kde-desktop-environment does not exist in gutsy
<cyphase> r3m0t: ?
<IndyGunFreak> !info kde
<ubotu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<eatatjoes2> Pelo,  it says that clamav is out of date (but i did the "sudo apt-get install clamav" and it says its the newest version
<Pelo> icesword, kubuntu-desktop
<icesword> ohhh
<r3m0t> cyphase: there is a command called chattr
<IndyGunFreak> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pajamian> r3m0t: it's for linux extended file attributes, doesn't work in the windows hidden attribute.
<mandrig> Pelo: I'm not sure what to do when it comes to modprobe
<r3m0t> oh well
<cyphase> r3m0t: that's for ext
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, the virus definitions are out of date,  the apps is not ,   man clamav , see if there is an uptade optons such as  clamav -u or someting ,  then run clamav with sudo and the option
<hischild> eatatjoes2, have you tried to update clamav-freshclam ?
<askvictor> hischild: hardware supports it; but I want to force an upper limit on the CPU speed
<Pelo> mandrig, man modprobe, look for the option to remove ,  then run lsmode to see what is listed, find the ones you want to remvoe then type   sudo modeprobe -r modulename ( I says -r but it mgith be someting else)
<hischild> askvictor, see if cpudyn or powernowd is installed
<hischild> Pelo, command to remove modules is rmmod run as root
<Pelo> hischild, tell mandrig
<hischild> mandrig, command to remove a module is << rmmod modulename >>
<patrick> O hai
<Archidiable> bonsoir
<mandrig> hischild: how do i find a list of modules, I can't remember the exact name of the module
<pajamian> cyphase: you might try using the windows chattr command from wine, I don't know if it will work or not.
<Pelo> bonsoir Archidiable , ici c'est un canal en anglais, pour du francais join #ubuntu-fr
<hischild> mandrig, type    << lsmod
<hischild> mandrig, type    << lsmod | grep partofmodule >>
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> Quick question:  I have an Intel i945 graphics card.  X mis-detects it, so I fixed /etc/X11/xorg.conf (I changed from "i810" to "intel" driver).  But for some reason, kdm (which starts automatically) does not seem to be following /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  What's wrong here?
<eatatjoes2> Pelo,  hmm same problem, not sure whats the problem
<Roey> i.e. when I start kdm (on bootup), I get unaccelerated graphics.
<yuji_> Anyone know how to deal with my sound issue? It seems like 50% to 100% volume is 0 to 100%. (0 to 50% is silent)
<crimsun> Roey: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, got clamtk installed ? it's a gnome gui for clamav
<askvictor> hischild: powernowd is installed and running; CPU frequency scaling is active and working, but I want to know how to tweak it
<hischild> askvictor, man powernowd should give you all the info
<dsmith_> how do I restart alsa?
<crimsun> yuji_: should be fixed in latest alsa-driver that I just uploaded to hardy.
<askvictor> hischild: cool; thanks
<crimsun> dsmith_: meaning unload then reload the driver or meaning reset the volumes?
<eatatjoes2> Pelo,  just installed it and it says "must be root to install update signatures"
<dsmith_> unload and then reload
<hischild> Pelo, did you pm me or .... ?
<Roey> crimsun:   oh hey :)
<dsmith_> alsa crashs now and then on me
<yuji_> crimsun: thank you
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, now start it from the command line with   sudo clamtk  and you can update the signatures fomr the menu
<mandrig> hischild: So, I can't find anything on my wireless ethernet card
<crimsun> dsmith_: if you're not using hardy, there's modprobe+lsmod+awk magic to do it.
<Roey> crimsun:   there's nothing to upload... I mean, if I issue 'startx' then it loads the accelerated drivers so I'm assuming it's reading /etc/X11/xorg.conf fine.
<eatatjoes2> pelo, it says no virus def. found
<dj_> hi, where can i find /etc/modules.conf ?? in alsa they always talk about it, but i cant find that file
<crimsun> Roey: have to see your /var/log/Xorg.*.log to confirm/otherwise
<mandrig> hischild: wait, I may have
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, then your definitions are uptodate
<Mr_Bunny_> Can Ubuntu boot off a slave drive, or does it have to boot of the master?
<kostkon> dj_, give "locate modules.conf"
<hischild> Mr_Bunny_, it can boot of both (i boot of a slave in my case)
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, you can now run it as a regular user ,
<Roey> crimsun:   ok, I'll do it later then (have some other things to contend with)--thanks though :0
<eatatjoes2> Pelo, but it says (0 signatures)
<Mr_Bunny_> hischild: ok thanks
<hischild> mandrig, what was the problem with your wireless card? and what card do you have?
<LinuxMonkey> Mr_Bunny_: can boot of any installed drive, hehehe I even had it boot off a usb drive. lol
<Pelo> eatatjoes2, you got the original msg because no updates had been done in a while,  now you did theupdate,  no update was needed ,  you can get back to your life
<eatatjoes2> Pelo,  okay thanks
<cali_love22> yo
<cali_love22> yo
<cali_love22> hey whats up my homedogs
<mandrig> Pelo: I found the module r8169, but thats my ethernet, not my wireless card
<LjL> !ot | cali_love22
<ubotu> cali_love22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<feierfox> boooring!!!
<Pelo> mandrig, that's all I have for you , I don'T have a wireless myself,  I was giving you general suggestions to remove stuff , and settings,  you have reached the end of my knowledge on this,  you can also try searching the forum for mor info or continue asking for help here  , www.ubuntuforums.org
<hischild> mandrig, what wireless card do you have?
<dozr> windows > ubuntu prove me wrong
<hischild> dozr, go to offtopic for that
<Pelo> dozr, BSOD
<dozr> i havent had a bsod in years
<dozr> its a myth
<Dr_Willis> I had a BSOD in Vista just tghe other day.
<hischild> dozr, i had one before i can even finish the install
<one_matthias> hi slow screen saver ...
<dozr> keyboard chair interface problem
<IndyGunFreak> BSOD in vista?.. i thought that ws kind of a thing of the past
<LinuxMonkey> dozr this not the place to debate Windows vs Linux.
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  yea.. real good 'point' Yea.. sure.. whatever.
<Pelo> one_matthias, more info
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak,  i thought so also.. but it did it.
<hischild> IndyGunFreak, hah ... not really ... it took me between 5 and 10 minutes to get my first one
<dozr> not windows vs linux
<Pelo> Dr_Willis,  you have vista ????
<IndyGunFreak> hischild: lol
<mandrig> hischild: its a realtek
<dozr> windows vs ubuntu
 * Pelo starts to cry
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  yes. i have one vista box here.
<hischild> mandrig, can you be a bit more specific?
<one_matthias> Pelo: i installed some sharing of directories from my linux to an windows computer and now i am stuck with an slow screensaver, i have the matrix saver and it works slowly now ...
<hischild> dozr, very well, windows vs ubuntu --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<dozr> windows works without havign to jump through hoops while with ubuntu you need to use sudo and all sorts of other silliness
<FY1> any recommendations for voice recognition
<one_matthias> Pelo: i like to unistall the windows support for sharing of directories in my computer to get back my performance ...
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  yea whatever..
<pajamian> cyphase: in case you're still looking, apparently the korn shell has a builtin chmod command that supports changing the windows hidden attribute (chmod -h filename, chmod +h filename).  I would try, "sudo apt-get install korn" and then, "korn -c 'chmod -h filename'"
<pppoe_dude> anyone heard of bluecoat?
<IndyGunFreak> dozr: its not silly at all.
<dozr> if its on youtube it must be true
<mandrig> hischild: its a Realtek RTL8187B
<Pelo> one_matthias, don'T know what to tell you , what do the other screensave look like ? are they regular speed ?
<pppoe_dude> oops wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> when windows breaks. You are often totally stuck.. when linux breaks - you can pop the 'hood' and tweak the engine. :)
<dozr> i havent had any problems with windows that i couldnt fix
<mandrig> hischild: I got the card working by following this http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/linux-on-the-satellite-a215-s7407/
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen an OS yet that dosent have some issue with somthing
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  that Proves its perfect then.. i guess.
<Pelo> one_matthias, I don'T know how you would do that,  except removing samba but you probably don'T want to do that if you still want to communicate with other comps on the network
<FY1> !speech regonition
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: noo, MS Windows is perfect!  it does everything perfect!
<one_matthias> Pelo:  u use the matrix screen saver on my ubuntu 7.10 and the rain of letter is like jumping and not like raining before i started to mess with file sharing in my network to windows computers
<hischild> mandrig, ok. and what is the problem?
<FY1> !voice recognition
<cyphase> pajamian: thanks. i was just curious, i don't really need it :)
<Azodon> there a nvidia ntune type program?? one to adjust / overclock my video card?
<LinuxMonkey> !etiquette | dozr
<dozr> ubuntu isnt even known enough for most manufacturers to support it
<pajamian> cyphase: you got me curious too, which is why I dug around for it.
<one_matthias> Pelo: if i have to but i did not install samba but the other one for windows ...
<stefano_> where can i change webcam settings?
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  you really are rambling on now...
<one_matthias> Pelo:  SMB something  as it is named but where to uninstall it ...
<Pelo> one_matthias, smb is samba
<dozr> you can always find drivers for windows but not for linux
<one_matthias> okey than samba for windows ...
<IndyGunFreak> dozr: why are you here ragging on LInux?.. nobody forces you to sue i.t
<IndyGunFreak> *use it
<one_matthias> Pelo:  okey than samba for windows ...
<Pelo> one_matthias, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  search for samba remvoe the correct pacage , it will be in green
<gregbrady> dozr, you may wish to join a windows chat then
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  you are wrong there also. I have many devices with no drivers for vista.  and i have many new devicew with no drivers for 95
<pajamian> dozr: not true, when vista came out there was a lot of hardware that wasn't supported on it, still is.
<dorijan> has anyone here tried to install unbunto on an ibm xseries lately ? i cant get it to turn off apic at all
<dozr> it wouldnt be fun to bash linux there
<dozr> they would all agree
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  wrong again.. actually from what ive seen.. they dont all agree
<one_matthias> Pelo:  it saya windows networks (SMB) ...
<dozr> vista is windows but windows isnt vista
<pajamian> LoL
<mandrig> hischild: I couldn't get the card to start without cd to the dir the driver was in , the ./wlan0up, so someone told me that using ndiswrapper, they knew how to have the card start on boot. I tried ndiswrapper, but it didn't work, now I want to erase/undo everything I've done to the wireless card and start over.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> IndyGunFreak, if u dont like linux, y r u here?
<Pelo> one_matthias, same place , different name,  you remove the same way
<IndyGunFreak> [Hardy]TuTUXG: ? you really need to properly follow the conversation
<gregbrady> dozr, then have fun in your chosen system
<pajamian> dozr: then be more specific.
<hischild> [Hardy]TuTUXG, dozr started the discussion. if you wish to blame someone, blame him.
<hischild> mandrig, i see. give me a second while i read up on it
<Les_Caesars> how do I install cross-dependent .deb files?
 * Pelo wonders why dozr is still in this channel 
<one_matthias> Pelo: the samba is not green ..., i looked for windows but does not find anything there ...
<Dr_Willis> Pelo,  ops are tired :)
<mandrig> hischild: thanks
<dorijan> i tried with xxx noapic-- in the boot but still no luck :(
<dozr> because it everyone knows im right
<dozr> right = might
<Pelo> one_matthias, search for smb then
<IndyGunFreak> dorijan: maybe the alt. install cd?
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  actually everyone knows you are wrong and we are laughing at you.
<LinuxMonkey> dozr please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, aren't you an opp yet ?
<IndyGunFreak> dorijan:  and are you sure its an apic issue?
<drc> Pelo: The ops are luring him closer so they can shoot him and we can all have troll stew for supper
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lmao, thats a good one...
<dozr> nah i want you all to agree that im right
<one_matthias> Pelo: okey will do, let me see what i find ...
<dorijan> IndyGunFreak quite sure the last thing before the kernel panic
<LjL> dozr: i think there *is* something we all agree about you
<pajamian> dozr: ever get a USB device, printer, camera, whatever with a big red tag or sticker on the USB port or cable that says, "Make sure to install the software before plugging in this device"?  Well, I get USB devices and plug them into my linux box without installing any special software and they "just work".
<gregbrady> dozr, I'll agree if you shut up and move to offtopic
<LinuxMonkey> dozr this a support channel not a debate channel.
<dorijan> is APIC trying to access CPU 18
<Dr_Willis> dozr,  i imagine most all of us have you on ignoer allready
<dorijan> while the system only has 4 real cpus
<IndyGunFreak> dorijan: ok.
<LinuxMonkey> LjL:  TY
<LjL> and, don't feed the troll
<brownie17> hi. i'm trying to install ndiswrapper for a atheros wireless card from a toshiba laptop on an AMD64 system, what i don't understand is where i am supposed to get copies of the actual drivers?
 * Pelo gives LjL  a cookie 
<one_matthias> Pelo:  i did not find anything there either, well let it be and hope to find it later in some other way ...
<pajamian> yeah, I know, don't feed the troll, it's so tempting, though, heh
 * LinuxMonkey pets LjL 's pet troll
<one_matthias> Pelo:  do you have experiance with bluetooth ?
<patrick> Holy s
<Pelo> brownie17, from your windows install or from the driver disk, or even fromt eh maker's website
<dorijan> i tried almost all modes so far apic=off / noapic / both of them but always the same
<patrick> I just found an alien
<patrick> http://www.justin.tv/firwgn
<Pelo> one_matthias, none what so ever
<dozr> where was i
<brownie17> Pelo, oh they can be extracted from a windows driver? thankyou very much
 * Pelo doesn'T like all this fancy technology stuff
<dozr> so ubuntu is full of fail
<one_matthias> Pelo:  ?
<vadim> I am running ubuntu on VMware and I would like to make the console bigger; how can I do it?
<hischild> mandrig, ok. so you want to remove the ndiswrapper?
<Pelo> brownie17, ndiswrapper is so you can use windows drivers in linux , specificaly for wireless
<twilker> alguem sabe quais os modens que o ubuntu pega?
<hischild> LjL, thank you
<dorijan> Kernel panic - not syncing : Inquiring remote APIC #18 - failed, Version: failed CPU #18 not responding cannot use it. SMP alteranatives: switching to SMP code and then the Kernel Panic as last statement
<twilker> alguem sabe quais os modens que o ubuntu pega?
<brownie17> Pelo, okay thankyou
<LjL> !br | twilker
<Pelo> twilker, para ajuda en espanol   #ubuntu-es
<twilker> alguem sabe quais os modens que o ubuntu pega?
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: ubotu is apparently on vacation
<Pelo> twilker, portuges #ubuntu-pr
<mandrig> hischild: I've already removed ndiswrapper, but I think in installing ndis, it messed up the driver I previously installed.
<LjL> !test
<prince_jammys> twilker: #ubuntu-br
<Pelo> LjL, the bot is dead
 * Dr_Willis gives !cpr to the bot.
 * IndyGunFreak tells LJL, in place of ubotu, that he failed
<LinuxMonkey> yea ubotu feed the trolls and got eaten
<pajamian> LjL: ubotu's been flaky most of the day
<hischild> mandrig, ok. Does executing the following command   << lsmod
<one_matthias> Pelo:  thank you anyway ...
<prince_jammys> twilker: o #ubuntu-pt para habler en portugues
 * Pelo hides ubotu 's batteries under his desk
<one_matthias> nobody have been digging into bluetooth ?
<hischild> mandrig, ok. Does executing the following command   << lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<hischild> >> give you a result?
<Turel> hey i have a big problem while ubuntu loading gives this error : apt not found you can instal it by typing : apt-get install apt
<Les_Caesars> how do I install cross-dependent deb files?
<cheeseboy> (chroot) debian / # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<cheeseboy> /dev/ROOT: Not found or not a block device.
<Dr_Willis> Les_Caesars,  dpkg -i whateber.deb
<cheeseboy> how i fix that?
<mandrig> hischild: no.
<IndyGunFreak> Turel: hmm, that would seem to be quite an issue...
 * LinuxMonkey hands pelo a battery tester and says try that
<zcat[1]> !moo
<Pelo> Turel, I usualy clean instal when I get that, wich is not often
<pajamian> Turel: that's a problem alright
 * IndyGunFreak agrees with Pelo Turel 
<hischild> mandrig, then ndiswrapper has been succesfully removed. Do you remember by chance wether you installed restricted drivers?
<Les_Caesars> thanks Dr_Willis
<Turel> IndyGunFreak : it broken while ubuntu update itself :(
<IndyGunFreak> i've never had that happen
<zcat[1]> no ubout?
<zcat[1]> err
<pajamian> Turel: I suppose you can grab the package for apt and install it with dpkg
<twilker> alguem sabe quais os modens que o ubuntu pega? em portugues!
 * zcat[1] needs c0ffee
<Turel> pajamian : how can i do it ?
<pajamian> Turel: ummmm ...
 * hischild gives zcat[1] coffee
<one_matthias> Pelo: is there another place to look for remove stuff than in synt ... and add remove programs ...
<mandrig> hischild: for my graphics card, yes. did you read the page I sent you earlier? I downloaded and installed a modded driver for my wireless card.
<Turel> pajamian : i have setup cd can i do it with it ?
<pajamian> Turel: ask the tough questions why don't-cha? ;-)
<twilker> alguem sabe quais os modens que o ubuntu pega? emportugues!
<hischild> mandrig, are you talking about the ndiswrapper page you send me? or another one? the other one i haven't received, the ndiswrapper one i have
<one_matthias> Pelo: synaptic and add/remove progams
<pajamian> Turel: yes, it should be on there, you can also download the newer one from the internet, let me find it, one min...
<zcat[1]> ubotu is dead? sleeping?
<Pelo> one_matthias, you can do it from the command line with  sudo apt-get remove packagename   if you know the package name,  I recommend you find the gude you used to get it intall in the first place and reverse the command
<mandrig> hischild: It wasn't on ndiswrapper.
<zcat[1]> ahh, no.. alive :)
<LjL> twilker: mas tu les lo que la gente de dice o que? escribe /join #ubuntu-br para falar portugues
<twilker> alguem sabe quais os modens que o ubuntu pega? em portuguse
<Turel> pajamian aww so thnx
<mandrig> hischild: let me find it again.
<one_matthias> Pelo: okey, thank you
<jstritar> Anyone know if you can ssh through a machine's ssh tunnel (sort of like a transative ssh?)?
<zcat[1]> I guess ubotu doesn't have super cow powers.. no repsonse to !moo
<infbliss> Is there a way to install applications into my home directory. This way I need not reinstall applications when I go to another machine. I can just copy my home directory and I will be done.
<askvictor> jstritar: yes you can
<hischild> mandrig, are you talking about this page? ---> http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html
<zcat[1]> jstritar: in both directions, yes
<IndyGunFreak> infbliss: i believe most apps install in your home directory
<LjL> infbliss: no
<jstritar> askvictor, A -> B and B-> C and I'm trying to ssh A -> C
<mandrig> hischild: no, http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/linux-on-the-satellite-a215-s7407/
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: on what system?
<one_matthias> Pelo: i got that question when i selected "share" on that particular directory  ...
<pajamian> Turel: gutsy?
<Turel> 7.10
<infbliss> LjL: is it possible to force apt-get to install applications on my home directory
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: i was thinking most of them did for some reason.. well if they don't, then whats the advantage of putting /home ona  separate partition?
<pajamian> Turel: and 32 bit or 64?
<LjL> infbliss: no
<Turel> 32
<zcat[1]> I have a friend who ssh's to my machine and creates a tunnel back through the ssh session so I can connect to his machine.. port forwarding is too much effort :)
<infbliss> LjL: ty
<brohke1> hello, im having trouble controlling my brightness on my laptop. i have a ibm t61. can someone please help me out. im so frustrated :(
<LjL> IndyGunFreak, you got it completely backwards... APT installs everything *outside* of your home directory and *never* touches it. your home directory is almost the *only* thing that you're supposed to touch manually.
<mandrig> brohke1: system>prefs>power management
<askvictor> jstritar: I don't quite understand; you can ssh from A to B and from B to C but not from A to C?
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: yeah, i';m realizing that now...
 * Pelo edges away from IndyGunFreak , just in case
<jstritar> askvictor, B is connect to C over a vpn. I'd like to have B forward A's ssh to C
<LjL> !test
<mandrig> !test
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu: failed
<LjL> mandrig, one test is more than enough
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<jstritar> askvictor, as if C was on A's network
<hischild> mandrig, << lsmod | grep r8187 >> does that give you an output?
<geirha> infbliss: it wouldn't be a good idea anyway. If the application you installed in your homedir depended on a library the other computer doesn't have, it wouldn't work anyway
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<Ashfire908> ok so i've been away from by computer for awhile, and when i got back the system was locking up and i got a noticce about too many file open, and yeah the system isn't working. (though i don't ant to kill the system i want to know what happened and recover nicely)
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<s2a> "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32-bit distribution." y cant i run 64-bit live cd in 32-bit host os?
<hischild> s2a, correct
<askvictor> jstritar: from machineA do:  ssh -L 10022:machineC:22 machineB
<s2a> hischild, wat?
<Turel> pajamian : are u there ?
<theTrav> I'm trying to set up a subversion repo on my server, following an online guide.  The guide tells me to use htpasswd2 but when I run it it says command not found.
<hischild> s2a, it's like trying to carry 2 liter of water in a 1 liter bottle .... can't be done because it wants to much
<theTrav> which module is htpasswd2 a part of?
<s2a> hischild, that wasnt a statement that was a question
<pajamian> Turel: yep, one min
<Turel> pajamian : k brother. waiting u!!
<jstritar> askvictor, then I can ssh from A->C via machineC port 10022?
<s2a> hischild, so i cant do it?!
<askvictor> jstritar: once that's done, then from machineA you can "ssh -p 10022 localhost" which will get you to straight to machine C
<jstritar> oh, localhost
<hischild> s2a, yes it cant be done
<jstritar> ok cool
<theTrav> hmm... I do seem to have a command called htpasswd
<jstritar> askvictor, i'll try it out
<theTrav> would that be equivalent?
<s2a> hischild, :( k, thx
<mandrig> LjL: I didn't see your test while I was doing mine... Sorry
<brohke1> mandrig: it doesnt work
<askvictor> jstritar: that command opens port 10022 on machine A and forwards it via machine B to machine C's port 22
<pajamian> Turel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/apt/download
<mandrig> brohke1: I'm not sure what to do then, sorry
<pajamian> download from a mirror near you
<pajamian> Turel: and then install with dpkg
<geirha> Ashfire908: you wouldn't happen to be out of space? "df -h"
<hischild> gotta go :( see you all later
<jstritar> askvictor, ahh. i always get confused as to which host and port is what for -L
<pajamian> Turel: hopefully you won't have to resolve dependancies, heh
<askvictor> jstritar: me too :)
<Lando-SpacePimp> Hey people
<Lando-SpacePimp> did you know
<LjL> !test
<Lando-SpacePimp> That the guy that made ubuntu
<Lando-SpacePimp> Went into space
<ubotwo`> Fbiled.
<LjL> !ot > Lando-SpacePimp    (Lando-SpacePimp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !enter > Lando-SpacePimp    (Lando-SpacePimp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jeed> the guy that made freenode is dead
<Pelo> Lando-SpacePimp, we know , where did you think ubuntu came from ?
<LjL> !etiquette > jeed    (jeed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> Jeed, realy ? that is very sad ,  so did the guy who invented dungeon an dragon
<jester7> anyone have any experience with the ubuntu laptops from dell?
<jstritar> askvictor, nice.. works perfect
<LjL> Pelo, don't feed... please
<jstritar> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> lol, the guy who made ubuntu went into space?
<Pelo> LjL, sigh
<pajamian> jester7: kinda, why?
<Jeed> hey, what did i do, its a fact, he died in an accident on his bike, hit by a car :/
<LjL> Lando-SpacePimp: you've had your warnings
<Turel> pajamian thnx a lot i will try it now :)
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, Mark Shuttleworth is a south affrican astronaut
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm not entirely sure if this is the right place to ask this sort of a question but here goes:  How do I know what vga modes are available so that I can increase the resolution of my CLI (cmd line interface / CTRL+ALT+(F1-F7))
<pajamian> Turel: good luck
<Turel> pajamian : see u later with my ubuntu :)
<Ashfire908> geirha, i don't think so. i've been able to get it so i can run commands through xchat. alsa apparently froze again, and the aplay processes spawned by xchat opened too many files and when alsa freezes aplay also frezzes and neither respond to any signals...
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: really?.. i didn't know that
<jester7> i just ordered a refurb....its gonna come with windows but it's the same specs as the ubuntu one.  any issues with it?
<LjL> !ot | IndyGunFreak, Pelo
<ubotwo`> IndyGunFreak, Pelo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> (i know most of this from experence)
<brohke1> can someone help me upgrade to the latest nvidia driver? im currently using 100.14.19
<pajamian> jester7: my mom got one, she has problems with the touchpad, other than that no.
<brohke1> dont know how to do this in linux
<Nyto> can someone help me with Mana world
<jester7> pajamian: what kind of problems?
<pajamian> jester7: it doesn't sense a "tap" all the time, sometimes she has to tap two or three times for it to sense it.
<pajamian> jester7: I don't think that's the case with all of them, I think she got a defective one.
<Nyto> I change one of the settings in mana world to OpenGL and everytime I open it the screen is black. Can some tell me how to change it back?
<LjL> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<geirha> Ashfire908: hm, sounds like a bug with xchat then. Does it lock up like taht when you're not running xchat?
<mgreenly> pajamian: some how I think that problem is connected to flash... the only time my touchpad does that is when I'm on youtube etc..
<pajamian> mgreenly: it does that to her for everything, not related to flash at all for her.
<Ashfire908> geirha, it's alsa, not xchat itself, but it's caused by xchat's use of aplay.
<Ashfire908> is there a way to reset the entire sound system (all the way down to the kernel(?))?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, restinall alsa ?
<Pelo> !sound | Ashfire908
<ubotwo> Ashfire908: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<allorder> Hi everyone, I always get this error when X crash: gdm[11930]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0  any ideas ?
<jester7> pajamian: ok, cool. that's not too bad
 * Pelo thinks that ubotwo guy is just a poser and he wouldn't trust his advice
<pajamian> jester7: just remember it's a dell, they're not known for their reliability, heh.
<Pelo> allorder, do a forum search for that error msg  , www.ubuntuforums.org
<s2a> wats that app in the repositories that makes .debs insted of compiling thats an easier process
<Ashfire908> i don't have the menu right now... or firefox, aplay is running (more like frozen permently) with too many files open.
<Ashfire908> reset as in reload, not reinstall
<blackhole82> I was wondering if anyone could help me with importing videos to a PSP.
<bruenig> exporting*
<LjL> s2a: i think you're thinking of checkinstall, however that doesn't save you from compiling at all, and is unsafe in some circumstances
<LjL> !checkinstall > s2a    (s2a, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> Ashfire908, kill the process restart x
<s2a> LjL, ya i was! thank u!
<geirha> Ashfire908: are you able to switch to a console with CTRL+ALT+F1 ? you might be able to kill or kill -9 the problematic processes from there
<brohke1> can someone help me upgrade to the latest nvidia driver? im currently using 100.14.19
<pajamian> s2a: if you need to compile from source I've found it best to just go the route of compile and install myself, if done properly it's easy to manage.
<brohke1> dont know how to do this in linux
<Pelo> !nvidia | brohke1
<ubotwo> brohke1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blackhole82> can anyone help me with importing videos to a PSP?
<Ashfire908> geirha, when this happenes alsa and aplay do not respond to any signals (i mean any, i tried every kill and terminate signal)
<s2a> pajamian, ive never compiled, this time it was my first attempt with sum1 on msn but it dint work cuz im trying to compile 64-bit stuff on 32-bit
<s2a> how do i compile with checkinstall?
<Pelo> blackhole82, try searching in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<SpookyET> Stupid question. I can't remember my swap partition. It's sda2 or sda5. How can I find out without installing anything or booting PartedMagic?
<kraypius>  im having a problem. One of my processor cores is at 100% usage. How do i pinpoint the offending process?
<Jgonick> Jack_Sparrow:  Done.. The install went flawlessly.  I decided not to wait until later.  Once again thanks for the answers earlier..
<kraypius>  nm found it
<Pelo> s2a, sudo make checkinstall after you make install
<blackhole82> Pelo, I have
<Pelo> blackhole82, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<s2a> kraypius, system->administration->system monitor
<pajamian> s2a: you hve a program that *has* to be compiled as 64 bit?
<gregbrady> kraypius, was if firefox?
<kraypius> no, its mysqld
<geirha> SpookyET: sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<kraypius>  which i dont understand
<s2a> pajamian, ya my driver for my dial-up modem, very important ;)
<gregbrady> kraypius, hmmm, it's usually firefox on my machines
<pajamian> s2a: I've never heard of anything like it.  why on earth would a manufacturer write a driver that can only be compiled as 64 bit?
<Starnestommy> pajamian: because the device uses 64-bit registers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jgonick, Glad it went well.. welcome to ubuntu
<s2a> pajamian, i have the 32-bit version as a .deb but they dont want to make a .deb for the 64-bit version insted they want ppl to compile it so, if i want to move to 64-bit i need this
<pajamian> s2a: ok, well since you're dual booting I would say boot to 64 bit and compile in there.
<s2a> pajamian, i have no internet access in there and i wouldnt be able to get my help
<cpk1> s2a: then just chroot into it
<s2a> any1 here have 64-bit os to compile my modem driver plz?
<zcat[1]> hmm, progress .. I just set a process limit of 100 processes per user and the box now survives :(){ :|:& };:
<pajamian> s2a: yep, you'll have to go back and forth.  To be honest, I don't think it will compile with chkinstall either.
<Ashfire908> ok i forget who was i talking to a sec ago?
<cpk1> s2a: you can cross compile as well...
<Darkmystere> If i remove Automatix and Envy will anything mess up?
<Pelo> s2a, we generaly tell ppl to use 32bit , it is less troublesome
<Darkmystere> Reason im asking this Ubuntu im on came with those scripts...i didnt choose to install so can i remove em>
<s2a> cpk1, i attempted and failed and it even warned me that it is likely to fail
<s2a> Pelo, well this is my only problem
<cpk1> s2a: so chroot into your 64 bit enviroment and compile from there?
<norty> can you do symbol manipulation using matlab? i want to reduce a complicated expression into it's simpiliest form..?
<s2a> cpk1, chroot? wats that?
<zcat[1]> finally played with wubi today.. looks pretty easy
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i did ctrl alt backspace but i'm only able to login with failsafe terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, If you used those your system is already hosed up
<Pelo> Darkmystere, removing automatix and envy will not mess anyting up , they just install packages taht are not in the regular repos
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  try rebooting then
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, it's not that bad
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Pelo, Err....can one of you agree with the other :P
<cpk1> s2a: lets enter into a different enviroment, you can be on your 32bit install and then chroot into your 64bit install and you will be treated like you are running from the 64bit enviroment in that terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, What version of ubuntu came with those.. clearly NOT one of the Ubuntu supported versions
<zcat[1]> if automuntix has been installed but never run, there should be no issue with removing it again, right?
<pajamian> !automatix | Darkmystere
<ubotwo> Darkmystere: Automatix2 is third-party product which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu Ultimate
<cpk1> !chroot
<ubotwo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Ashfire908> Pelo: every time in the past i had to resort to holding the power button. i want to learn how to recover from this error
<s2a> cpk1, !!! how do i do that?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Ubuntu Ultimate 1.7 Gusty Based
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Not supported in here...
<cpk1> that should work the other way around I assume
<daaku> anyone know how one would go about giving someone ssh access without shell/scp access? (i just want them to be able to proxy through me using the built in socks proxy)
<Pelo> Darkmystere, envy and automatix just gui apps that make it easier for you to install stuff that doesnT' come with ubuntu,  we generaly don't trust then because they cause problems in the way they install things,  removing them will not cause problem,  using them might
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Post your sources.list.. those may have been used during the install and the damage is done.. either way  not supported in here
<s2a> cpk1, how do i do that?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, I can't help you there, can you restate the nature of the problem in more details so I can see if I get it ?
<brohke1> guys im trying to upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers, the wiki article doesnt help me because it uses the drivers available through the synaptic pack manager
<dj_> i start hating alsa
<gregbrady> Is there a way to sync up with a win CE pocket pc?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i have two Ubuntu install one i installed with Ubuntu Live CD Downloaded from official site this one im testing i havent used Automatix or Envy i installed all i needed via synaptics and Apt-get i have no idea how to use either of the others
<brohke1> i need to upgrade to the latest one using the newest nvidia .run package
<brohke1> please help
<pajamian> daaku: not sure, it may work to set their shell to /bin/false
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Please post your sources list
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Directory of sources.lst
<zcat[1]> Darkmystere: yes, you should uninstall automatix and envy ASAP...
<Jack_Sparrow> /etc/apt
 * Pelo thinks Jack_Sparrow  is a little tired 
<cpk1> s2a: the !chroot link can probably be applied to work the other way around, either way you will need to do some reading
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, and by post I mean to the pastebin. not in the channel
<jbrouhard> Darkmystere, just copy/paste the readout of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' to pastebin, then give Jack_Sparrow  the link :)
<jbrouhard> ROFL
<sfears> i'm having some problems with dual monitors.. can anyone lend some knowledge.. i use the screens&graphics gui but it always puts the main monitor where i want the secondary & it won't allow resolution more than 600x800
<Ashfire908> Pelo: the problem is that alsa for whatever reason broke, which broke aplay, which then after loading the file to play, hangs, and ignores any attempt to kill it. alsa also does not respond to the disable/reload/restart init.d scripts, which then also refuse to kill.
<jbrouhard> *gives Jack_Sparrow a dollar
<s2a> cpk1, it isnt like one command?!
<Jack_Sparrow> jbrouhard, Thanks.
<Darkmystere> jbrouhard, Im already doing that Jack_Sparrow, calm down im doing it ok..
<Pelo> Ashfire908, ic,  and sudo killall -0 aplay does nothing ?
<Pelo> Ashfire908, ic,  and sudo killall -9 aplay does nothing ?
<Pelo> or is it -19 &
<Pelo> ?
<zcat[1]> -9 works for me :)
<daaku> pajamian: lemme try that - seems like it should work [not sure what it'll do for scp]
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58946/
<freelancer317> gregbrady  Yes   look at this link for more info http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<zcat[1]> fuser -k /dev/dsp is something I use occasionally too
<Pelo> thanks zcat[1] I never use it ,  I always forget which it is
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i've tried that before, and basiclly every other core dump or terminal signal, but i'll try again anyway.
<jbrouhard> damn, Darkmystere that's a big list
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Yep, unsupported repos..
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, some of them i added my self..
<Pelo> Ashfire908, make sure aplay is the actual name of the process
<Ashfire908> Pelo: nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, You are currently on ultimate... correct
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  read up one line
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, none where added by envy nor automatix some are for Ubuntu ultimate..
<Ashfire908> Pelo: it is. there is like over a thousand of them. hard to miss.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, hmmm
<pajamian> daaku: I know it will stop them from being able to log into a shell, I don't know if it will break anything else for them.
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere, Correct, Ultimate install uses automatix..which adds unsupported repos.. which is why we ask ultimate uses to go to their channel for support
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, Si senor
<theTrav> ok, got auth working for my svn server, now I'm having trouble with some other permissions.  I think it's file permissions for the apache user as my svn repo is in /svn
<Pelo> Ashfire908, if there are over 1k or them ,give it a few mintutes for all of them to be killed
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  is aplay dependent on anything ?
<theTrav> how do I assign full access to that folder to the apache user and any other folders that get created in there?
<s2a> is it true that debian doesnt have dependencies like ubuntu?
<theTrav> will chmod settings be applied to any sub folders that get created?
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  what is aplay anyway ?
<zcat[1]> s2a: umm no?
<Jack_Sparrow> s2a, Not true in the least
<s2a> zcat[1], o
<Pelo> theTrav, they should
<theTrav> is there any way to apply chmod recursively?
<Ashfire908> pelo: idk. they are not ending, the total about of processes is not changing, and no new ones are being spawned
<theTrav> like, to everything in a folder?
<nox-Hand> Erm, anyone help me figure out why my system randomly went read-only right now?
<theTrav> and sub folders?
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow, i barley use this im a full Ubuntu 7.10 and i dont know that IRC Channel...
<Starnestommy> theTrav: chmod -R mode directory
<theTrav> thanks Starnestommy
<Ashfire908> Pelo: a program that plays a sound file using alsa.
<Pelo> Ashfire908, how are you looking at those processes ? top or system monitor ?
<chemical> After being a linux user for 8 months now
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i don't know much about it besides what it does
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand, When an error is detected it sets read only
<chemical> this is my question?
<daaku> pajamian: it seems to work - no shell or scp access. thanks!
<Pelo> Ashfire908, what triggers it ? what sound files,  is this an event thing ?
<bastid_raZor> theTrav; i do the same thing with apache2.. when you add new content/subfolders you'll have to chmod and chown them..
<pajamian> daaku: yw
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow: Roger, so I should just reboot and hope it works then? :)
<Ashfire908> pelo: top. i don't think system monitor will work...
<chemical> why not choose Ubuntu and not other distros?
<Ashfire908> Pelo: i have no clue.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotwo> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Pelo> Ashfire908, how is aplay started ?
<theTrav> rockin, I've got a working SVN repo on my home server
<theTrav> WIN!
<Ashfire908> Pelo: it seems to happen randomly. aplay is spawned by xchat for when it plays a sound
<bastid_raZor> theTrav; i have a script that does this but i still have to run it everytime i add new content to directories for apache
<nox-Hand> chemical: If you need to get ultimate speed, you should have custom compiled software, so Gentoo would be better there. There are numerous situations where Ubuntu is not the best. Why do you ask?
<Pelo> chemical, no special reasons  various distros are made with different users in mind,  ubuntu is intended to be simple freindly and a general all purpose distro, it's a very good place to start if you are getting into linux
<Jack_Sparrow> chemical, Sorry but that discussion belongs in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> Ashfire908, what are those sounds ?  stuff ppl send you  ?  alerts ? are you using xchat to play music ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nox-Hand, Dont troll for Gentoo
<chemical> well i'm an ubuntu user ,i've choosed ubuntu for speed cause suse was thmy first distro
<chemical> ubuntu has it all
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  kill xchat
<chemical> it's freindly foe users
<nox-Hand> Jack_Sparrow: I am not trolling for GEntoo, I use Ubuntu, it was just the first example I could think of
<chemical> and fast
<nox-Hand> chemical: As said, this discussion is NOT for here --> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ashfire908> Pelo: uh, it was killed when i restarted x witht he key combo
<chemical> and if you want to sind out more about linux you can use the konsole
<chemical> to find sorry
<chemical> ok sorry didn't know that
<Pelo> chemical, this is more of a trouble shooting channel, we try to help ppl solve their various issues
<chemical> sorry again
<Pelo> chemical, no problem
<Pelo> chemical, this might help  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<geirha> Ashfire908: see what it hangs on with: strace <pid of aplay>
<fismoll8> hey guys is there a partitioning tool out there that isn't graphical
<fismoll8> gparted is just too slow; I'd rather do things from the terminal anyways
<nirgle> crontab isn't installed by default, what's the package name?  crontab doesn't seem to work
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  and all those aplay processes are still there ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fismoll8, mkfs ?
<nickrud> fismoll8: I like cfdisk
<zcat[1]> fismoll8: fdisk
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  I would suggest you try purging xchat and installing it again
<Ashfire908> pelo: yes
<zcat[1]> never used cfdisk.. what's the difference?
 * nickrud hexes fdisk except for info
<fismoll8> yeah, fdisk looks nice
<Pelo> Ashfire908,  but you'll hve to reboot to kill all those aplay processes
<nickrud> zcat[1]: ncurses interface
<zcat[1]> cool... hafta give it a spin
<Pelo> nirgle, crontab is installed by default
<fismoll8> and is there any difference between ext2 and ext3
<Ashfire908> pelo: (these answers are out of order) ok one sec i'll run that trace thing
<nirgle> i thought so too.. but i can't find it
<zcat[1]> fismoll8: journalling
<geirha> nirgle: and cron is the package name
<Jack_Sparrow> fismoll8, journaling
<Ashfire908> Pelo, it's alsa and aplay, not xchat.
<fismoll8> is that a big deal
<nirgle> perfect, thanks
<pajamian> fismoll8: yes, they are different file systems
<Pelo> Ashfire908, I thought you said that aplay were sounds started by xchat ,  I suggest you rsinatll xchat ,
<zcat[1]> etx3 is ext2 + a journal.. you can mount ext3 as ext2 in a pinch..
<darkblue_B> on my Ubuntu 7.10 box, how do I add a cron job that runs with sudo privs?
<fismoll8> hmmm, and what about reisefs
<darkblue_B> (its for awffull which writes to /var/www/awffull)
<fismoll8> er, reiserfs
<Pelo> Ashfire908, ofcourse aplay will use alsa to play the sounds,  alsa is the sounddevice manager thingy
<nickrud> darkblue_B:   sudo crontab -e
<zcat[1]> reiserfs is totally different!
<pajamian> fismoll8: journalling is a big deal, I wouldn't recommend a filesystem without it.
<Pelo> darkblue_B, sudo crontab -e
<darkblue_B> nickrud: looking
<fismoll8> what does reiserfs do differently from ext3
<Ashfire908> Pelo: xchat spawns the process. xchat does not depend on aplay, (well except for sound) and vise versa
<fismoll8> it doesn't seem to be used very much on linux systems
<gvsa123> how come my login screen suddenly became smaller? how do i get it back to the right resolution?
<zcat[1]> btw how's hans looking these days..?
<gregbrady> freelancer317, thanks for the tip
<Newbuntu2> hello
<pajamian> fismoll8: the state of reiserfs support is ... shall we say ... not very good atm.
<nickrud> darkblue_B: that's the root crontab, format includes the user just before the command, and since it runs as root no sudo needed
<Pelo> Ashfire908, i'm guessing that aplay gets installed with xchat ,
<fismoll8> eh, I'll just stick with ext3
<Ashfire908> Pelo: sorry you didn't ask be to do the trace thing sorry irssi makes highligh stuff yellow and i got a white bg
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to use a USB driver for a data acquisition device, but the readme goes back and forth between libusb and libhid versions..
<fismoll8> my backup hard drive was ntfs---but it's taking forever to rm -r directories
<Newbuntu2> this is from the readme file:  http://rafb.net/p/lJ2EHd35.html
<zcat[1]> I still think nina skipped to russa too..
<Ashfire908> geirha: strace doesn't exist the system says
<Pelo> Ashfire908, I woudnt, know what to do with a trace
<pajamian> fismoll8: if you want to try something other than ext3 then the only other one I would recommend is xfs.
<Newbuntu2> can someone explain to me the basics of how to interact with drivers?
<Ashfire908> pelo: no it doesn't. it comes with alsa
<fismoll8> nah, I'll stick with ext3
<Pelo> Ashfire908, I don'T have a clue then
<fismoll8> why doesn't windows use an ext3 system
<fismoll8> I find ntfs to be slower and more of a pain
<Pelo> fismoll8, because they can'T make money off it
<pajamian> fismoll8: ask in #windows
<LeChacal> i am getting an error along the lines that my apt cache is full how can i clear it out? i have tried apt-get clean/autoclean/autoremove but they fail giving me the same error. here is the exact error maybe i am reading it wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58945/
<zcat[1]> fismoll8: there are drivers you can install to read/write ext2, ext3 and reiserfs under windows
<Jack_Sparrow> ext2ifs
 * Pelo goes to bed now , 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight pelo
<fismoll8> meh, my drives are already ntfs on my windows box---sadly, I cannot switch over completely to linux
<zcat[1]> but no way in heck will MSFT wupport them natively, ever.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, Im not far behind you.. in time that is
<geirha> Ashfire908: install strace and try then (thought it was installed by default)
<Digi> brb
<nickrud> LeChacal: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room-error-when-adding-new-apt-source-list-233417/#post1188874 , I'd make a fresh file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ myslef
<Ashfire908> geirha: huh? it is it's installed... must of mistyped
<bradley> #winehq
<LeChacal> nickrud: i had tried that and then i was getting an error that said "there was extra junk on line 1"
<Ward1983> erm... i set my own colors of my theme, after i installed compiz-config-settings-manager and after reboot the ONLY color i can get with compiz is RED
<Ward1983> WTF?
<Ashfire908> geirha: you mean strace -p <pid>?
<geirha> Ashfire908: sorry, yes, with -p
<nickrud> LeChacal: ah, I just got that for the options, it shouldn't have quote marks
<nickrud> LeChacal: I'll look for a different one to bookmark, thanks
<Ashfire908> geirha: i got a "intruppt to stop" message then a blank line. ctrl-c din''t  stop it nor d so i killed it
<darkblue_B> nickrud: no crontab for root - using an empty one
 * nickrud loves some of the error messages, Extra junk :)
<darkblue_B> nickrud: crontab: installing new crontab
<nickrud> darkblue_B: there is one, it has 4 lines
<darkblue_B> hmmm
<hapo> downloding the newest hardy heron live cd right now
<Ashfire908> geirha: i started it again do i type something in?
<darkblue_B> *was* one >
<hapo> which btw is worse for a hard disk, a large amount of usage hours or heavy usage?
<geirha> Ashfire908: no it should list all the system calls the process calls. If it doesn't list anything, it's hanging on something
<hapo> I've only been using this laptop for a few days but have still done many useless OS installations :P
<geirha> Ashfire908: you'll usually see a line like "poll(" or "futex(" if it's hanging though ...
<nickrud> darkblue_B: you're right, that's creating a new one for root.  You would have to edit /etc/crontab directly.  I was sure I had done that before, I guess not
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<darkblue_B> nickrud: I have two boxes.. good in a case like this
<Beererde> hi. opera is terribly slow on ubuntu 64 bit :/ any suggestions?
<Ashfire908> geirha: it's hanging then
<gregbrady> is there an Empire Earth or Age of Empires for Linux?
<bradley> do any of u know about virtual box?
<Beererde> gregbrady: LOL a microsoft game for linux hahaha
<geirha> Ashfire908: yea, but it's not telling us what it is it hangs on :/
<Beererde> bradley: yes, it's cool. but only with a core 2 duo :)
<zcat[1]> gregbrady: might run in cedega.. but a native version? I wouldn't think so....!
<Odd-rationale> What is that line to add to your xorg file to enable horizontal scrolling? Thanks!
<gregbrady> beererde Empire Earth is Sierra
<darkblue_B> nickrud: the one in /etc/crontab is untouched
<Beererde> and sierra has a ms alliance
<darkblue_B> nickrud: I dont know wher the 'root crontab' is then
<Odd-rationale> gregbrady: Try glest
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<ellevoros> i have a problem with my graphic card!!!! some help please!!!!
<FloodBot2> ellevoros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kestir> ellevoros: retard
<pajamian> heh
<hedpe> holt s***
<zcat[1]> ellevoros: some details would help.. what card? What's it doing (or not doing)?
<ethan961> is it an ATI?
<Odd-rationale> gregbrady: http://www.glest.org/
<kestir> why reward that behavior with an offer for help zcat[1] ?
<x0rg62> hi
<Sonja> my shared folders aren't working! :( what is the problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719147
<nickrud> darkblue_B: /var/cache/cron/crontabs
<Dr_Willis> Golly  - thats one way to not get help. :)
<gregbrady> odd-rationale, the problem with those types of games, glest, is that they are all wizard based. I want something more history related.  If that makes sense
<ethan961> Sonja, are you using hardy?
<Sonja> gutsy
<zcat[1]> !info glest
<ubotwo> Package glest does not exist in gutsy
<zcat[1]> Awww :(
<Sonja> what is glest?
<zcat[1]> anyone know a repo or a .deb for it?
<nickrud> !find glest
<Sonja> it's worked before! but doesn't work anymore
<ubotwo> File glest found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found
<Odd-rationale> gregbrady: There is modern warfare RTS game. I think it is called warzone
<zarath76_> is there any reason I should be getting warnings in Synaptic about non authenticated packages?
<Odd-rationale> Sonja: http://www.glest.org/
<Sonja> are you saying that glest is messing up my shared folders?
<Sonja> if so, how did glest end up on my computer?
<ellevoros> zcat[1] is the sapphire ati x800gto2 256mb
<zarath76_> do I need to install an authentication package first? this is a new install
<darkblue_B> nickrud: no such file or directory  /var/cache/cron
<ethan961> Sonja, are you using gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> Sonja: No, you were asking what is glest, didn't you?
<Sonja> ethan961 yes
<zcat[1]> !ati | ellevoros (any of this help?)
<ubotwo> ellevoros (any of this help?): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sonja> oh i thought zcat[1] was teling me glest was related to my problem
<x0rg62> i've a problem : when a connect my helmet for listen music i hear too the pc's speaker , i've a hp530
<Sonja> my problem is that my shared folders aren't working! :( what is the problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719147
<nickrud> darkblue_B: did I say cache ?  /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<bradley> Beererde: i have a quad... lol... but can i run an exsisting version of something from withen that
<nickrud> darkblue_B: I get lost in var sometimes ;)
<ethan961> Sonja. due to a backend change in nautilus, networking ie. shared folders are not working atm
<Sonja> ohh
<Sonja> so it's not just me?
<erpo> I'm having a problem with restore (http://restore-backup.com). Restore is installed on my Gutsy server. When I add my Gutsy laptop as a target, I can't browse my laptop's filesystem from the restore interface.
<x0rg62> nobody ?
<Sonja> ethan961 that's a major bug! it's gonna be restored soon? where can read news about it?
<brohke1> guys im trying to upgrade to the latest nvidia drivers, the wiki article doesnt help me because it uses the drivers available through the synaptic pack manager
<brohke1> i need to upgrade to the latest one using the newest nvidia .run package
<brohke1> please help
<pajamian> zcat[1]: http://www.glest.org/glest_board/viewtopic.php?t=3168&sid=4effb4e3092d8f01b84be15393b5a96a
<darkblue_B> nickrud: indeed, there is a file there called root
<x0rg62> please :/
<darkblue_B> nickrud: all seems to be well with your suggested method then
<bradley> do any of u know how to get kiba-dock working?
<zcat[1]> pajamian: will look in a 'mo .. installing warzone2100 atm :)
<ethan961> Sonja, sorry, its broken in hardy.
<nickrud> darkblue_B: The problem with my suggested method is I expected it to edit /etc/crontab
<Sonja> i'm on gutsy though
<Sonja> (afaik)
<darkblue_B> nickrud: from now on I edit the one in /var/spool/cron/crontabs ?
<x0rg62> who have a hp530 here ?
<darkblue_B> nickrud: for root jobs?
<zcat[1]> always looking for new games here.. esp. OSS ones
<l815> what does gusty use by default .. xserver-xgl?
<zcat[1]> xserver-xorg I think
<nickrud> darkblue_B: yes you can do that. use crontab -e to edit the crontab, it has some simple checks of syntax for you.
<ethan961> Sonja, sorry, I am trying to reinstall windows at the same time, I am a little overloaded. I have not heard of this on gutsy, however the backend change is on hardy
<ellevoros> zcat[1]
<mbrandt> exit
<x0rg62> who may help me ?
<l815> actually, is it possible to use aiglx with ubuntu?
<bradley> does anyone know how to get Kiba Dock running?
<Lectrick> hi I'm trying to get a Canon BJC-4300 working in 7.10 but all it does is spit out a blank page without even acting like it's printing, but joblist says completed
<geirha> l815: it uses aiglx if possible
<nickrud> darkblue_B: or ensures that editing it doesn't interfere with getting cron jobs run properly. I find I've got some bit rot about cron jobs, need to brush up
<kupesoft> l815: What's your graphics hardware?
<x0rg62> please :/
<l815> kupesoft, intel gm965
<darkblue_B> nickrud: thx - any help at all is ok by me.. I know nothing abou tthis
<l815> kupesoft, fedora uses aiglx right? and everything works fine there (graphics wise)
<Sonja> ethan961 ok
<Dr_Willis> Its a good idea to check cups.org to see how well any printer is supported.
<kupesoft> l815: Ubuntu does,
<darkblue_B> nickrud: I think I have my one jon in there now, at least
<l815> kupesoft, oh.
<l815> kupesoft, what other options are there?
<x0rg62> please !
<pajamian> x0rg62: you can mute the pc speaker in the sound output.
<Beererde> hi. opera is terribly slow on ubuntu 64 bit :/ any suggestions?
<Lectrick> hmm i'll check cups brb
<kupesoft> l815: I'm not really sure what you're asking? To use compiz-fusion / 3d desktop?
<DAC1138> Beererde: try swiftweasel
<x0rg62> where's the sound output ?
<zcat[1]> swiftweasel?!!
<DAC1138> Beererde: automatix can install swiftweasel. i can say it's a lot better and faster than firefox, and maybe as fast as opera on this machine
<oboy03> what should i use to check the integrity of my hardrive?
<l815> kupesoft, sorry, i can use compiz with the skip check, but video won't work right. in fedora live cd, i can have some graphical effects, while playing video fine. i was wondering how to duplicate this success with ubuntu
<pajamian> x0rg62: double click on the speaker icon near the system tray and it will bring up the sound mixer controls, look for hte pc speaker one (you may have to move the scrollbar to the right).
<Beererde> DAC1138: ok! i am using epiphany, any difference?
<kupesoft> l815: Ah, not sure how I can help,
<oboy03> i wanna know if my hardrive has errors, what software should i use?
<DAC1138> Beererde: i can't say, i've never used epiphany
<l815> kupesoft, thanks anyway :)
<macrobad> x0rg62: Do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<zcat[1]> !info swiftweasel
<ubotwo> Package swiftweasel does not exist in gutsy
<brohke1> someone please help... im really lost here. my brightness controls don't work on my laptop. I read http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Brightness and it says that I need to upload to the latest driver, but the synaptic pack manager doesn't let me do this. and I don't know how to install it otherwise.
<Ashfire908> geirha: the failsafe terminal froze so i just used the sysrq key thing
<brohke1> i don't want to use Envy
<DAC1138> Beererde: i've used opera though, and used to use firefox, but im loving swiftweasel. so i'd say you should give it a shot
<Beererde> brohke1: xgamma
<zcat[1]> ahhh.. that explains why I can't find it :)
<pajamian> oboy03: smartmontools
<x0rg62> macrobad: ubuntu
<brohke1> Beererde: ?
<oboy03> thanks
<Beererde> DAC1138: ok
<Beererde> brohke1: man xgamma
<zcat[1]> weird thing.. if I open docx files in OOo, I can actually read them.. the formatting is crap though!
<l815> is xgl safe to use?
<Beererde> l815: yes
<bradley> #kdock
<macrobad> x0rg62: you could use see gnome-volume-control
<macrobad> Alt + F2 and enter that
<bradley> can anyone help me with getting kiba dock installed
<brohke1> Beererde: i don't know what that means
<brohke1> im a noob
<l815> Beererde, is there a way I can install it without having to reinstall?
<Beererde> try in a console (you know a terminal?) xgamma -gamma 0.5
<macrobad> DAC1138: Isn't sweaftweasel a firefox with a couple of minor patches?
<x0rg62> no
<x0rg62> it doesn't work
<Beererde> brohke1: you can also press alt+f2
<pajamian> x0rg62: you found the control and muted it?
<Beererde> brohke1: to execute a command
<macrobad> x0rg62: What doesn't work?
<oboy03> i've installed smart mon tools... where can i find it in my desktop?
<x0rg62> i can't muted it
<Beererde> oboy03: it's a terminal program
<oboy03> oic
<joeamined> hi
<pajamian> oboy03: it's more of a command line tool, I don't know if it has a gui interface or not.
<bitsbam> hey there all
<acee1234> why is my conky always-on-top?
<joeamined> does someone know how to get key scancode of the popup menu key ?
<oboy03> pajamian: how do i activate it?
<pajamian> oboy03: you have to run a test first, then when it's done you have to issue another command to look at the output ...
<pajamian> oboy03: one sec...
<joeamined> i got it in hexadecimal : e0 5c, but how to convert it to decimal ?
<Beererde> joeamined: that looks like TWO scancodes
<macrobad> x0rg62: It is actually very difficult to help remotely. However, almost all the settings are available from that program. So, 99% you have to change something there.
<michalski> hey what projects qualify for getting you an associated mask on your address/ip?
<bitsbam> i am trying to repair a drive with e2fsck -j /dev/hdc1  but it isn't working it gives me the useage stuff, i thought that this was all i needed
<joeamined> Beererde: yes..that's the problem..
<sam__>  /server irc.gamesurge.net
<pajamian> oboy03: smartctl --test=long /dev/whatever
<x0rg62> uhh..
<bitsbam> if gparted cannot even determine the filesystem, it is a safe bet that my data is totally gone?
<ellevoros> zcat[1] ...
<brohke1> Beererde: is this going to help me install the latest nvidia drivers?
<pajamian> oboy03: then wait as long as it says (and a bit longer).
<Beererde> bitsbam: no. you could grep for known fragments of files
<bitsbam> cool, how do i do that?
<x0rg62> then , i can't ?
<macrobad> bitsbam: There exist disc recovery programs.
<pajamian> oboy03: and then check the results with: smartctl --all /dev/whatever
<Beererde> brohke1: no, tried the xgamma?
<bitsbam> for linux?
<macrobad> bitsbam: I have never looked for one for Linux though.
<zcat[1]> ellevoros: I do not use ati.. but if you can explain on channel what is not working and what you have tried so far to fix it, someone might be able to help you
<brohke1> Beererde: i didnt but the brightness works... its just a bug with the driver i have
<pajamian> x0rg62: you clicked on the speaker icon at the bottom of the pc speaker control so it put a red X through the icon?
<brohke1> when i switch to a console, brightness works
<brohke1> just not in X
<acee1234> what codecs do i need to play dvd's?
<brohke1> so i need to install the latest driver
<Beererde> brohke1: which brightness control do you mean? the one of the monitor?
<Beererde> brohke1: try xgamma . . .
<bitsbam> macrobad, Beererde, gparted sees that it is a drive 40gb but nothing else, tried e2fsck -j /dev/hdc1 but that would not run either
<brohke1> its a laptop, so yea
<brohke1> hrm, nevermind
<geirha> bitsbam: -j is not an option for fsck. Try fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc1 instead
<Beererde> bitsbam: you won't be able to use it as a filesystem again, but the data should be there, if the drive still works. at least all fragments
<bitsbam> ok, will do, thanks
<x0rg62> no pajamian there are no red X through the icon
<pajamian> x0rg62: you clicked on it?
<bitsbam> Beererde, if i can't use it as a file system, i can still retrieve the files?
<bitsbam> how?
<x0rg62> yes
<smartface> Hi, I cant watch a 30 min .mkv video normally using any player in Ubuntu.  It's choppy, and lags.  I found this patch http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=103136&action=view, how can i install it?
<x0rg62> but i hear no more sound
<pajamian> x0rg62: well, it should mute it that way, if that doesn't work you can drag the slider all the way down.
<geirha> Ashfire908: well, I think you could be right about it being alsa. Could be there's a bug in the driver and that compiling the latest alsa will fix it
<Beererde> bitsbam: if there are important files on it, be sure to make a backup before trying anything..
<pajamian> x0rg62: no sound at all, or no pc speaker sounds?
<Beererde> smartface: even mplayer?
<x0rg62> at all
<pajamian> x0rg62: which control did you mute?
<x0rg62> Master
<ubuntu_> hy
<ubuntu_> awe8ga8++
<ubuntu_> awey
<ellevoros> zcat[1] i have compiz install but i can enable the visual effects and i think that the problem is that i don't have selected my graphic card !!!
<gregbrady> I am greatly saddened, my favourite Empire Earth does not work under Wine.
<smartface> Beererde, yes unfortunately
<pajamian> x0rg62: that's the wrong control, unmute that (click on it again and make sure the slider is up) and find and mute the *PC SPEAKER* control.
<tbuss> what is the best way to edit movies from a camcorder that uses mini disc
<smartface> Can someone show me how to install that patch though (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=103136&action=view)??
<macrobad> bitsbam: you don't really need to be able to read separate files to make a disk backup, just create an image
<smartface> tbuss, try kino
<Ashfire908> geirha, eh i'll just wait till hardy. i don't get the problem much. and usally it just makes sound stop working and my system load climc insanly high (but it doesn't slow the system).
<bitsbam> Beererd it tells me that it has a bad superblock, try with -b 8193, but that does the same thing
<tbuss> smartface: kino is for dv only right
<smartface> not only tbuss
<bitsbam> macrobad, with dd ?
<geirha> Ashfire908: use irssi meanwhile then ;)
<x0rg62> \o/
<Ashfire908> geirha, i know it's alsa because aplay is part of alsa and when i tried to shut it down the init.d strict hung
<x0rg62> fn+f9
<macrobad> bitsbam, dd should suffice. Just be careful not to confuse input and output. =)
<Ashfire908> geirha, i'm running xchat with the sound program manually set to " "
<x0rg62> i'm so stupid
<bitsbam> so like dd if=/dev/hdc1 of=imagefile.img? or something like that?
<ellevoros> zcat[1]  also the log in screen resolution is 1920x1440 but the desctop have 1024x760!!!
<x0rg62> but i can't mute the pc speaker by the gnome volume control pajamian
<pajamian> x0rg62: why not?
<bitsbam> macrobad, well, i don't have a spare 40 gb on anything. is there no way to repair the filesystem ?
<x0rg62> there is not button for
<ellevoros> zcat[1] i have compiz install but i can enable the visual effects and i think that the problem is that i don't have selected my graphic card !!!
<ellevoros> zcat[1]  also the log in screen resolution is 1920x1440 but the desctop have 1024x760!!!
<pajamian> x0rg62: then go into the edit menu, then preferences and find the line for PC Speaker and make sure it's checked.
<doom2day> I am having significant problems with synaptic package manager right now; It crashes while starting up.  I checked my memory, and I took out the bad stick that I found, but it is still crashing.
<x0rg62> yes
<x0rg62> all is checked
<zcat[1]> ellevoros: sounds like you have not properly enabled the ati restricted drivers... but as I say, I do not use ati cards so I cannot help much.. try admin > Restricted Drivers Manager and see if there's an ati option, and if it is enabled?
<macrobad> bitsbam: look, you would anyway need free space to recover your drive. If you attempt to recover it, while writing data to the same drive, you will most likely loose it.
<alexbOrsova> im having problems setting up an ubuntu box as a router, can someone help me?
<x0rg62> and there is nothing for pc speaker
<|gandhii|> I'm installing ddclient for updating a dyndns account and it is asking me "Interface used for dyndns service"?  I've been using dyndns for over a decade now (albeit on windows), and this is the first time I've been asked that.  What kind of "interface" is being asked for?
<pajamian> x0rg62: well if it's checked then the control should appear on the volume manager, did you scroll to the right when looking for it?
<macrobad> bitsbam, as for dd, here is good documentation: http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/dd.1.asp
<ellevoros> zcat[1] it is enable!!!
<macrobad> bitsbam, if I were you, I'd look for some disk recovery software in search engines.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bitsbam> macrobad, hey thanks for that
<pajamian> ok, I have to head off, bye.
<x0rg62> nothing appear pajamian
<macrobad> bitsbam, just make sure not to write to the same drive you are trying to recover!
<pajamian> x0rg62: don't know what to tell you, I have to get going, though.
<x0rg62> bye
<geirha> |gandhii|: have you tried searching for guides on internet sharing with ubuntu?
<bod_> hey guys, got a major problem -- this morning i decided to install xp on a seperate hard drive purely for gaming, however, doing so *destroyed* GRUB to the point where i could no longer even think about booting ubuntu. after faffing with online tuto's and talking to Roadhazard on here, i finally got my grub menu back, only i gave me an Error 21: Can not mount selected point. So a few hours later and alot of googling i got that error
<bod_> sorted, now i get an Error 15: could not find file. now this is the strange bit, GRUB has no option for windows, so i attempted to use F12 (F12 = Select first boot device) and choose my windows HD, but it sent me straight to GRUB loader, but i can now boot ubuntu??!!**!!?? so telling my machine to boot windows, allows me to boot ubuntu, annoying if i would have to do that everytime, and also i therefore have no way (apart from disabl
<alexbOrsova> can anyone here help me configure an ubuntu box as a router?
<bod_> ing ubuntu HD) of booting my windows disk,.,.plz help me, ;~)
<x0rg62> i can mute the pcspaker by fn-f9 but not with de volume manager
 * bod_ apologizes about the life stroy
<ellevoros> zcat[1] what will happen if i go to admin> screen & graphic>graphic card>drivers and chose my card???
<Jack_Sparrow> |gandhii|,  See also firestarter for connection sharing
<anniku989> whats some cool graphical customizations for kubuntu?
<zcat[1]> ellevoros: no idea.. try it?
<geirha> alexbOrsova: have you tried searching for guides on internet sharing with ubuntu?
<VentusIgnis> Hello?  My synaptic package manager won't start up and I am having trouble finding a way to fix it ...
<geirha> |gandhii|: sorry, wrong nick :)
<bod_> VentusIgnis, run from terminal to get error messages??
<alexbOrsova> yes, and im having some problems
<bitsbam> macrobad, right, thanks
<fsk141> ello, can anyone help me to boot gOS via pxe?
<|gandhii|> geira: yea..   they all are walkthroughs of setting up the config file.   When I installed the ddclient package it automatically ran a install script asking me this and other things that were more obvious.
<holycow> bod_: this isn't a terribly usefull suggestion but here is what i would do
<macrobad> bitsbam: not at all, really :)
<bod_> holycow, anything is better than nothing ;~)
<fsk141> gOS is based off ubuntu, can anyone help me pxe install it?
<holycow> bod_: i would commit to backing up my /home dir and reinstall everything from scratch.  you can fix that manually fairly easily but its tricky and i don't want to guess over irc
<alexbOrsova> geirha: im having problems using the route command in /etc/network/interfaces file
<holycow> bod_: the key is install windows first, then JUST install ubuntu afterwards on the second hd
<holycow> windows preffers to be on c: (though not really necessary anymore)
<WorkingOnWis1> can I add a folder to the sources list?
<fsk141> anyone do pxe installs?
<holycow> so when you install windows first it will install its bootloader.  when you install ubuntu afterwards, it will see win, ask you where you want to install ubuntu politely and then just install the grub bootloader
<zcat[1]> the real key is never, ever install windows at all :)
<bod_> holycow, i no, but i couldnt install windows first because ubuntu was already installed,.,.,.. but any thoughts on the grub error 15? reinstalling would be a last resort really,. ive done it soo many times now,.,.(i hope hardy is stabler)
<holycow> and keep a windows entry in grub so you can start it up
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWis1, You can add a source to the list, but I dont think that is what you are asking
<VentusIgnis> bod, I remember running something like the package manager from the console and getting a segmentation fault
<holycow> bod_: thats what i'm getting at
<holycow> backup your /home
<holycow> wipe everything out
<holycow> and start from scratch
<ellevoros> the problem is that i don't know what must i chose radeon,radeon fglrx,fbdev,vesa???
<holycow> you can have it done in 3 hours or less if you start now
<fsk141> you all fail, no-one knows how to pxe install gOS?
<ellevoros> zcat[1] the problem is that i don't know what must i chose radeon,radeon fglrx,fbdev,vesa???
<holycow> its going to take far longer than that to find someone to guess their way over irc to fix the problem manually, even tho it can
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWis1, Can you explain exactly what you are trying to accomplish
<dryrot> fsk141: you could probably figure out how to pxe install ubuntu
<dryrot> fsk141: gos is just some packages on top of that
<holycow> bod_: like i said not usefull advice, just what i would do/suggest given the kind of problme and given that you are hoping for help over irc
<IndyGunFreak> holycow: 3hrs?.. damn, i usually reinstall, have all my programs and files back in place and settings done, in around an hour.. and thats moving about 10gigs of music, and about 10-15gigs of videos.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, pastebin your fdisk -l
<alexbOrsova> has anyone here ever set up an ubuntu box as a router? this is my last plea for help...
<fsk141> dryrot: its a little different with gOS, not much, but I cant get it to boot up
<macrobad> bod_: my entry in the /boot/grub/menu.lst that is used to boot up windows: http://pastebin.org/22910
<dryrot> alexbOrsova: im using gutsy on a laptop as a router, it's terrible
<holycow> bod_: then whats the problem ?  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> alexbOrsova,  I mentioned firestarter earlier..
<holycow> then again you may luck out
<bod_> holycow, sata drive, il have it done in under 2 ,.,.hehe,.,. im a bit rusty on the command though, can you plz give me the command to tar the root and home folder excluding the media folder and other useless ones then sending the tar file to live on the windows disk,.,.plz
<x0rg62> anybody have many problem with the lid switch ? (when we close the screen of laptop,sleep)
<alexbOrsova> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, must've missed it...
<dryrot> fsk141: im pretty sure Gos is just ubuntu gutsy with packages.  i am running it right now.
<holycow> bod_: we install ubuntu in less than 5 minutes
<holycow> data and everything
<bod_> macrobad, ty very much
<fsk141> well I need to pxe install it, and am having trouble
<holycow> its not a huge issue, depends on what your setup is
<holycow> just offering you sanity
<oboy03> can i download and burn the updates so i wont have to down load it for every workstation?
<dryrot> fsk141: why dont you figure out how to pxe install ubuntu first.  since there are 50 billion ubuntu users, i bet someone has figured out how
<macrobad> bod_: You may omit savedefault, but makeactive and chainloader are important
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, that command only shows my windows disk,. not my pendrive, not my hard drives,.,.;~) how funny
<Jack_Sparrow> tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<fsk141> dryrot: I did that already, its installing now, yet it wont work for gOS, this is pointless ubuntu is stupid
<zcat[1]> I find it takes about four hours to install a dual-boot machine.. half hour for windows, three hours to find all the drivers windows wants, and about half an hour to get ubuntu installed and all the restricted packages set up.
<bod_> macrobad, you lost me at omit
<fsk141> Archlinux ftw
<monte> does anyone know like a CAD program to make like blue prints and make that kind of stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, sudo fdisk -l  doesnt show all drives?
<ethan> fsk141, agreed
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, nope
<bod_> oh
<bod_> hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Uh-oh
<bloody1> PXE INSTALL: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Jack_Sparrow> !find cad
<ubotwo> Found: libqcad0-dev, qcad, qcad-doc, cadaver, cadubi (and 17 others)
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, sudo works better,.,.;~),.,. just pateing now,. slow internet *twiddles thumbs*
<Jack_Sparrow> !info qcad
<zcat[1]> !info cadaver
<WorkingOnWis1> Jack_Sparrow: I have a folder that I keep debs in. I would lke to add it to my sources list so as I drop an update deb into the folder, synaptic will se it and offer it up to me....
<WorkingOnWis1> Jack_Sparrow: I have a folder that I keep debs in. I would like to add it to my sources list so as I drop an update deb into the folder, synaptic will see it and offer it up to me....
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWis1, add your debs to /var/cache/apt/archives  with all the others you have downloaded
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, my internet seems to be not responding at all,. but irc is fine ,.,.haha,.,. mind if i PM it to you?
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWis1, see also aptoncd
<zcat[1]> qcad - A professional CAD System
<zcat[1]> cadaver - command-line WebDAV client
<WorkingOnWis1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bradley> Jack_Sparrow: do u know how to make grub boot windows, even though it cant find it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bradley, You would need to fix grub or use a windows boot cd and fixmbr
<captine> is it common for a wifi device to make the computer unstable when it is on with a cable plugged in at the same time
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, can i pm you my output for    sudo fdisk -l         ??
<holycow> bod_: don't pm people especially those kind enough to help you
<Rico> hello, I'm having a problem in 8.04a6.  I can't get libdvdcss2 to install at all
<Bradley> Jack_Sparrow: Grub, just doesnt see Windows.... what do i do, to fix it?
<holycow> post q's in here, post outputs elsewhere
<holycow> bod_: it helps the doogooders keep their sanity
<bod_> holycow, cant post output elsewhere firefox not working, and im asking first,.,. politeness helps ;~)
<zcat[1]> Bradley: edit /boot/grub/menu.list and uncomment the windows entry, and change hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) for the second drive
<bod_> holycow, im a regular doogooder in here ;~)
<esteve> hello chan
<holycow> bod_: yes you can you can post via lynx in terminal
<holycow> install that
<holycow> and post online
<Bradley> Jack_Sparrow: wait do i type that into the terminal or just open the file
<holycow> just a suggestion, not telling you what to do
<esteve> i am tring to partition my hard drive in ubuntu so i can install windows but keep my linux can any one tell me what software is easy to do this please
<holycow> gparted or qtparted
<Rico> how do i install libdvdcss2 on 8.04a6?
<Bradley> zcat[1]: wait can i send u my file... in the paste thing then u link me to the corrected one... i dont want to do anything wrong
<esteve> dose it run in a gui or in konsol ?
<holycow> Rico: add medibuntu and install it from there
<bod_> holycow, ok thanks for the suggestion,. i think im gonna skip the 'fixin it' thing and just reinstall,.,. 1 question,.,. what command do i use to backup my system?
<l815> how can i update to hardy without messing anything up?
<Rico> what's that
<bod_> l815, no its still alpha,. could break at any time
<viking_sejati> hi
<usse1> l815: you can't update to alpha without a mess
<chrome> howdy folks
<l815> ahh, damn.. the live cd seemed fine T-T
<zcat[1]> Bradley: well, it depends exactly where windows is installed.. first/only partition of second drive? primary slave or secondary master? (or secondary slave) drive?
<holycow> bod you grab a livecd lik eknoppix, insert an external hd of some sort or put another hd on the pata/sata chain and copy and paste
<holycow> if you have an ftp available to you you can ftp your home dir over too
<bod_> l815, upgrade at your own risk,.,. bit impatient though, only a month left ;~)
<zcat[1]> Bradley: you're at the point now where Linux will boot but there's no entry for windows?
<l815> bod_, lol i was thinking that too, but since it's only a month away it shouldn't be too buggy :P
<Bradley> zcat[1]: right
<Bradley> zcat[1]: can we go to this room #boot
<holycow> l815: thats is 100% the wrong attitude unfortunately
<Rico> does medibuntu have a hardy repo?
<holycow> this is ubuntu
<bod_> holycow, 3 months ubuntu'er here,. i didnt understand any of that, i dont have an ftp thing,.,.
<zcat[1]> ok
<chrome> l815: fwiw I'm running hardy and its pretty solid except for some compiz glitches which have open bugs filed against them
<holycow> they release far more quickly than they can really manage
<bod_> l815, haha,. if it wasnt buggy it would be in beta not alpha
<l815> bod_, good point haha
<holycow> releases are buggy at the best of times but to their credit they are really ambitious
<l815> chrome, the live cd seemed stable, but since the upgrade will be a mess i'd rather wait
<ethan> hardy install experience blows gutsy away
<l815> what does a lock on a shortcut icon mean/
<holycow> bod_: ah ... okay so how do you normally back up your files?
<chrome> l815: yeah I installed clean off the live cd. Not without some trouble mind you; the first burn I did at max speed and it was obviously dodgy
<pewpewarrows> ethan: what's different in the hardy install?
<vbgunz> is the mobile edition ready at all? pre-alpha, alpha, beta?
<vbgunz> am searching now
<chrome> but I'm really impressed at how fast eclipse is running compared to on 7.10; its running like a native app.
<holycow> vbgunz: mobile edition of what?
<l815> chrome, i learned my lesson with fast burning a while ago, i don't burn at max speeds anymore for live cds :P
<vbgunz> mobile ubuntu
<SoulBlade> im sorry if this is a newb question... but i just installed mythbuntu 7.1 and find its really slow.  my mouse isn't smooth and the gui isn't as responsive as WinXP which was previously on this machine.  Does anybody have any thoughts?
<crexor> http://www.crexor.net/~crexor/ubuntu/
<holycow> i had no idea, looking
<bod_> holycow, is this a valid solution,.,. install ubuntu onto a new partition on the same HD as ubuntu now, then copy the files, then delete old partition and resize the new ones??? and i never seem to get round to doing backups ,.,.hehe (thats prob why i reinstall so much) ;~)
<vbgunz> I would like to know if it would somehow work on an ipod touch
<l815> hardy seems to use murrine
<chrome> l815: i should know better myself; i just forgot to change the setting :/
<SoulBlade> top showed i was pretty idle
<holycow> bod_: well do you need anything from /home then?
<l815> chrome, oh well we all make mistakes
<mortuis99> hey all.   I just installed 7.10 from FF and now when i try and play youtube it freezes my machine.  can someone help?
<bod_> holycow, i need all of /home
<esteve> gpart dose not work :(
<bod_> !doesnotwork | esteve
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Jack_Sparrow> mortuis99, reinstall flash
<ethan> vbgunz, itouch is running darwin/bsd anyways, and you wotld need a whole new interface
<holycow> bod_: personally here is what i would do.  you have a really messed up config.  if i was sitting there i could fix it but again, i don't want to hose you over irc
<bod_> what happened to the does not work factoid?
<holycow> so i would buy an external usb hd for backups
<holycow> copy paste your /home to that with a live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubotwo> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<holycow> then wipe nice and clean and start over
<mlLK> anyone running compiz on dual monitors?
<mortuis99> ok reinstalling now
<holycow> bod_: anything else imho is just asking for trouble
<holycow> omg
<thinman1189> How do I burn a DVD movie? I have both K3b and gnomebaker but I'm not sure how. The files I want are on my computer and not extracted from a DVD.
<bod_> holycow, 16 year old,. buying anything is not an option,.,. and i like hosin,.,.hehe, gotta learn somehow,.,. if you could walk me through it that would be grately appreciated
<chrome> mlLK: no, that'd be CRAZY
<holycow> there is an ubuntu mobile
<Jack_Sparrow> mortuis99, and not inside ff with point and click..
<holycow> what the hell?
<vbgunz> ethan I am currently experiencing nothing but bugs in a sense with some of the hacked apps, namely vim and python... since there hacked I'd love to see something a bit more official on there
<holycow> bod_: oh
<chrome> mlLK: *tries it himself*
<holycow> bod_: in that case yes your thinking is correct
<holycow> that will work
<holycow> however
 * bod_ does a dance *woot woot*
<VentusIgnis> Good bye :(  I'm gonna reinstall.  Maybe I'll see you again sometime :(
 * bod_ however = damn
<holycow> BEWARE: when you resize your linux partition
<holycow> if it screws up
<holycow> kiss your /home data byebye
<holycow> forever
<bod_> holycow, why would it screw up?
<mortuis99> u mean not in synaptic?
<holycow> it will never under any circumstances be retrievable especially if you are using ext3 for your file system
<mortuis99> Jack_Sparrow u mean not in synaptic?
<mlLK> LF compiz guru
<holycow> bod_: i guess it's hard to explain unless you do this for a living
<vbgunz> I'd quickly replace everything on the ipod touch easily, quickly if it could be replaced... I am not nuts about movies, music, pics and stuff... I got it cause I saw python and vim on there and thought it would work with minimal bugs... just using it I am experiencing too many :(
<bod_> holycow, funny you should mention that,.,. thats my aspiration (kinda)
<holycow> its a computer, if it can go wrong it will AT THE WORST time possible
<bod_> true!!
<holycow> that mobile ubuntu idea is horrible
<holycow> holy cow
<holycow> gtk has to die
<holycow> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> holycow, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<Jack_Sparrow> mortuis99, yes.. from synaptic
<vbgunz> yeah, agree, Qt would probably rock it, jmho
<holycow> gtk sucks as it is, gnome is horrible, and now we want to push this on to mobile devices?
<bod_> holycow, how about this, i make a tar of my /home   then wack it on a seperate hd,. wipe the disk, install,. then extract he tar??
<holycow> lol thats hillarious
<holycow> bod_: that would work
 * bod_ reminds holycow of the ower of the !lol ;~)
<bod_> holycow, ok cool,.,. i seem to have the theory right,. but im not sure on the commands??
<holycow> bod_: well when you tar, at least make sure you do tar -p at minimum to preserve permissions
<holycow> its not horribly important but it might things a bit easier
<bod_> could anyone tell me the command to make a tar.gz of my entire /home folder
<holycow> the rest, i'm not sure i could run you through that, i just had 2 weeks of 18 hour days
<bod_> holycow, oh oops,.,. too soon,.,. ok -p definately,.,.
<holycow> i know i'll screw up your hd if i try
<holycow> bod_: Jack_Sparrowposted a great link
<holycow> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<holycow> thats another interesting idea if you have a pendrive
<bod_> holycow, im confident i can tar it (if someone tells me the whole command) then transfer to other HD, then delete all partitions then install,. its the replacing /home with the tar'ed /home i cant do
<holycow> but sounds lik eyou have hd space and a cd installer
<|2-bits|> Is there a way to make a program start minimized
<mortuis99> Jack_Sparrow THANK YOU  it seems to work im testing it now
<bod_> holycow, 80gig hd 40gig hd 20gig hd 2gig mem stick
<holycow> how big is home?
<holycow> actually
<holycow> how big is your /user dir?
<bod_> holycow, how do i tell?
<holycow> df -h /youruserdir
<BaD_CrC> du -h /home
<holycow> errr
<holycow> lol see?
<holycow> i'm gonna stop now, too tired
<BaD_CrC> it's ok
<Darkmystere> How do i update to Hardy Heron?
<BaD_CrC> Darkmystere: /join #ubuntu+1
<bod_> holycow, 25gig
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eatatjoes2> hey i am trying to open winword (in wine, and yes i know there is openoffice) and i get a IOPL not enabled error, and i keep finding something about changing the wineprefix, how do u do this?
<BaD_CrC> ok, then don't.... :P
<bod_> eatatjoes2, prob a question for the guys in #winehq
<eatatjoes2> bod_, okay thanks
<bod_> np ;~)
<bod_> eatatjoes2, make sure your running from terminal not gui
<thinman1189> !dvd
<ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eatatjoes2> bod_,  what server is winehq on?
<bod_> this one
<eatatjoes2> bod_,  it says channel doesnt exist
<bod_> eatatjoes2, this one
<bod_> eatatjoes2, type exactly this    /j #winehq
<emotionalname> what does that do
<bod_> holycow, my /home folder is 25 gig
<BaD_CrC> i've been idling in #winehq for 3 days now. it's there. :)
<bod_> !who | emotionalname
<Bradley> zcat[1]: it say boot manager is missing :(
<ubotwo> emotionalname: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zcat[1]> Bradley: for windows?
<goose> how can I extract a .bin file?
<forces> O.O
<Bradley> zcat[1]: yeah
<holycow>  tar -cvvfp foo.tar foo/
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. ok
<holycow> actually
<forces> hola
<holycow> do man tar
<holycow> read up on the command
<holycow> that is far better and more detailed than i can run you through
<jditto> help!!!!
<emotionalname> holy cow
<bod_> holycow, have done,.,. proper confusing,.,. i seem to remember being told to add xcf as parameters aswell
<zcat[1]> ummm.. everyone else ... /dev/sda2 would be hd(0,1) in grub, right?
<emotionalname> holicow put names in front of your speech
<Jack_Sparrow> tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /home   ?
<Pritchard> Hody! :D
<goose> how can I extract a file inside of a .bin file?
<Pritchard> Any chance for folder-embedded applications coming any time soon?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, wow, cheers,.,. accept not excluding the /home  ;~)
<jditto> i started a distribution upgrade throught a vnc connection.  i can log in through ssh but i get a vnc authentication error when trying to reconnect.  i changed a couple of files that the upgrade had changed after it had changed them to make sure that i could get back on.
<Pritchard> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3944/
<holycow> Pritchard: what are folder embedded applications?
<Pritchard> That link explains it all >.>;;
<Bradley> everyone else ... /dev/sda2 would be hd(0,1) in grub, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_, Just posted my normal backup command
<BaD_CrC> Pritchard: ala macos?
<joeb3_> Bradley, right.
<Pritchard> Applications embedded in file browsing, basically.
<holycow> that will never happen
<holycow> ever
<jditto> but now i can't.  i don't have a problem of going on site and logging in to finish the job. but i don't know how to take control of the other screen after loggin in at the terminal?
<holycow> its not how an operating system works
<zcat[1]> Bradley: I suspect some other breakage in windows... :(
<Bradley> zcat[1]: yeah jeob3_ said "right"
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, cheers m8, does that command (if i dont exclude /home) only backup /home    or would it backup other places?
<smartface> How can I force my dual core to use both cores for video playback?
<zcat[1]> Bradley: might have to ask someone else 'cos I gotta cook dinner  ... good luck.
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, in other words,.,. how could i exclude everything BUT /home
<forces> forces???
<monte> hey i am a painter and a construction company owner and i need an architect program does anyone know of one
<Bradley> zcat[1] okay
<zcat[1]> monte: qcad ?
<poseidon> Ok, I have a computer at home that has freeBSD on it (it doesn't have interent becuase my NIC isn't supported).  I am going to switch to ubuntu, and to get support for my NIC, I have to put on and build the ralink-rt73 kernel module.  My problem is how do i get that onto the computer since it has no internet connection.
<poseidon> I'm downloading ubuntu via my friends computer, and am going to use a live cd
<monte> zcat[1]: tryed that not what i am looking for i need to make floor plans and stuff
<holycow> poseidon: wouldn't it be easier to just by a $5 dollar nic that is supported?
<holycow> its faster, its cheaper and  you plug it in and it works?
<bosanac> Hi how to set on xchat like on mirc timer /timer 0 30 /msg #channel (text) ?
<netopalis> Haldo
<holycow> heck if you know a tech store they probably havea box of old ones gathering dust and will sell it to you for $2?
<poseidon> holycow, unfortunately, my parents won't let me use their credit card to go online and get a nic.  And bestbuy doesn't really have anything better
<gvsa123> how can i get my login screen to the right resolution?
<poseidon> So any suggestions?
 * netopalis has a wierd sound recording issue...Probably just me being new and doing something stupid, but would someone mind helping me troubleshoot it?
<goose> I have a .bin file that I want to extract the contents of; how can I do it?
<bod_> holycow, can i just right click my /home folder and select tar this folder,.,. instead of doing it through terminal?
<holycow> poseidon: well technically you could download all the build tools and source and just copy it over via usb
<holycow> however
<holycow> you will be making that trip to your friends a 1000 times
<holycow> its a lot of files and a lot of knowhow
<holycow> alternatively
<goose> extracting a .BIN file
<netopalis> Anyone?  Beuller?
<holycow> if your friend had ubuntu, you could build that module for any target kernel, although it would be easier if your friend had the exact same version
<holycow> so ...
 * goose doesn't know how to extract files from a .BIN file
<holycow> unfortunately the amount of work involved is quite onerous as your box doesn't have an internet connection
<poseidon> Unfortunately he has windows :(
<holycow> that roughly outlines the workload
<Vovk> Hey! I'm having some problems mounting a DVD... I think it is in the UFS filesystem, but I'm not sure... in any case, it does not auto-mount as usual and gives an error message that UFS is not a valid filesystem
<Vovk> what should I do?
<holycow> in which case, option a is what yhou haveto do and i can't really list all the files you need :/
<pretender> how do you get the mac style start bar in ubuntu
<netopalis> Whenever I try to hit record on sound recorder, the window freezes.  Any idea why?
<holycow> bod_: sure it won't keep all permissions tho but i think you can live without that
<holycow> bod_: you dont haveto do /home either
<holycow> just your /user dir
<monte> someone help me
<holycow> sometimes people have more than one account and the others contain bogus dat they don't need
<Ashfire908> holycow, i'm just skiming but you could move the computer(?)
<holycow> monte: just ask
<bod_> holycow, yer, just me here though,.,. any way of editing the command the nautilus script that makes the tar uses and add -p to it?
<holycow> Ashfire908: move what computer? i think you are referring to bod_?
<monte> i need a really good cad program or to make floor plans
<holycow> bod_: i'm NOT going to be going through that with you
<holycow> lol
<holycow> you have two nice and easy options :) choose on pls
<Ashfire908> holycow, i didn't know who you were talking to. like i said i'm just skiming
<hedpe> I'm using a thinkpad, and whenever i do not use my computer for about 60 seconds, my screen dims... and when i move my mouse again it does NOT undim... anyone know what might be the issue? i have to use my keyboard to turn the brightness back up
<holycow> Ashfire908: in which case i have no idea what you are referring to :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> monte: tried qcad maybe?
<bod_> holycow, ok sod it,. im gonna live without the original permissions ,.,.lol ty though ;~)
<holycow> bod_: you should be fine
<holycow> np
<bod_> holycow, il prob be done by the time mornign comes around then,.,.haha,.,. its irritating,. i hate windows!!!,.,. oh, this will add wiondows to the new grub list yes?
<bod_> when i reinstall
<holycow> windows first, then ubuntu,  yes
<macogw> bod_: yes, at teh end
<bod_> lol hahah
<macogw> holycow: what?
<monte> holycow: yea its not that good for wat i need
<holycow> macogw: what? i was talking to bod_
<macogw> bod_: make sure windows comes *after* the line that says end debian automagic kernel listing.  windows should be listed last
<holycow> monte: oooooohkay.  then you want what? 3k worth of software for free or something?
<holycow> that i think is the best open source package out there for cad
<macogw> holycow: if you put windows before the ubuntu kernels, a kernel upgrade will erase windows from the grub menu
<bod_> macogw, holycow, i cann move all these lines around in the grub list config file somewhere yes?
<holycow> if it doesn't do the job i believe you only have whatever is available on the market :/
<monte> holycow: yes lol pretty much
<holycow> macogw: i think you are comming into this half way and missing a lot
<holycow> i'm going to ignore that last statement
<bod_> monte, discover the joy of *torrents* (i in no way condone torrents nor do i express the views of anyone in this channel)
<netopalis> So, yeah...Could anyone please help me?  I have cookies!
<nickrud> bod_: just before BEGIN or after END macogw is giving good info
<prince_jammys> netopalis: you want to delete your cookies?
<bazhang> netopalis: what is the issue please
<holycow> macogws advice is fine but useless
<netopalis> lol
<bod_> nickrud, so aslong as its not in the linux 'section' i should be ok,.,. will i get to choose this or will it do it for me?
<netopalis> Whenever I press record on sound recorder, it freezes
<holycow> bod_ is installing windows FIRST on then ubuntu after.  that will by default put windows at the end of the grub list
<netopalis> The window goes blank
<bod_> prince_jammys, he will give you cookies!!
<monte> bod_: wat do u have aim she we can talk about that
<prince_jammys> bod_: i know, was kidding
<holycow> the info is usefull but not relavant as he is reading the conversatio half way through
<kraypius>  this program im running is going to eat up all 4 gigs of ram in the next few minutes before it completes its task. will this be bad?
<nickrud> bod_: iirc the first install will add it after debian automagic
<kraypius> should i stop it?
<bod_> monte, we have PM
<bazhang> !etiquette | holycow
<ubotwo> holycow: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<holycow> bazhang: screw off
<holycow> hows that for etiquette?
<bod_> nickrud, iirc??? im scared,.,.,.
<dinochopins> hi, is it normal for openoffice to have a recovery dialog every time it is opened ? it is very annoying.. why it is happening ?
<nickrud> bod_: lol, I always add it after when I do int manually
<monte> bod_: pm me then
<holycow> bazhang: translation, mind your own business
<bod_> holycow, hey bazhang's cool give him a break
<bazhang> holycow calm down
<bod_> bazhang, hey dude
<holycow> not a frickin chance
<bazhang> heya bod_
<macogw> holycow, bod_: ok sorry i missed the part about putting it before *all* the config stuff. i was afraid it was going inside the "automagic" section
<hedpe> I'm using a thinkpad, and whenever i do not use my computer for about 60 seconds, my screen dims... and when i move my mouse again it does NOT undim... anyone know what might be the issue? i have to use my keyboard to turn the brightness back up
<macogw> bod_: ignore me
<bod_> nickrud, well im gonna come running to you for grub help in the future ;~)
<macogw> dinochopins: it crashed while you were doing something
<bod_> macogw, thanks for the info, i had no idea about that pos prob ;~)
<macogw> dinochopins: it thinks you want your crashed data back
<bod_> bazhang, me is reinstalling again!! yay,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.
<bazhang> bod_: nice!
 * bod_ was being sarcastic baz
<bod_> monte, are you registered>
<bod_> ?
<monte> bod_: i got u message
<monte> and probly not
<bod_> monte, did u reply?
<monte> yes
<bod_> !register | monte
<ubotwo> monte: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bod_> hey, what happened to the bit about telling them you have to be registered to pm???
<Ninesvnsicks> hello
<bod_> factoids are changing!!! im scared *again*
<broadcomlol> Is there anyone with knowledge of broadcom4318 rev02 wireless cards?
<dinochopins> macogw, everytime ? hm...
<bod_> broadcomlol, probably
<Riekal> can someone help me with dual-boot XP / UBUNTU?
<monte> register me
<bod_> Riekal, install wondows first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dinochopins> Riekal, yes... what's wrong with it ?
<Ninesvnsicks> I"m installing Ubuntu Desktop and I'm stuck at the partitioner
<Riekal> well this is my first time setting up this
<Riekal> so i dont know what direction to go in
<Ninesvnsicks> do I want to make the ext3 first or the swap
<bazhang> Riekal: listen to bod_ and install xp first ;]
<Ninesvnsicks> it's been a while
<node357> hi Ninesvsnicks
<Riekal> XP is installed
<monte> bod_: how do i register
<mlLK>  compiz-fusion
<node357> I think I played you on Unreal Co Op
<bod_> Riekal, im reinstalling ubuntu cause i installed windows second..........
<Ninesvnsicks> OMG
<Ninesvnsicks> yeah
<gvsa123> Riekal: make a partition for ubuntu then
<node357> :)
<bod_> monte, follow the instructions on the link ubotu gave u
<Riekal> ext3?
<BryanG4> so you need a good step by step how to ?
<Ninesvnsicks> thats awesome
<Ninesvnsicks> Node357: yeah i used to run 976 online
<guero> can someone help my change the icon for gimp? i'm not exactly sure myself
<node357> nice
<gvsa123> Riekal: wait.. i'm getting the link
<node357> cant talk though, got company.. good luck
<bazhang> Riekal: the ubuntu installer will see your xp install and ask if you want to resize the partition; you can then safely install ubuntu next to it and then choose which you want to boot from the grub menu upon startup
<prince_jammys> guero: the menu icon?
<node357> FYI you know SVSNICK is an IRC services commandÉ
<bod_> guero, type   locate gimp |grep png           that will find gimp icons, then its one in a app-install folder
<Ninesvnsicks> Node357: Its been a while since i used linux i'm at the partitioner for ubuntu desktop does it matter which part I add first swap or ext3?
<guero> prince_jammys: no, the desktop icon
<Riekal> bazhang ok..i'll see if it works for me, im doing it right now
<node357> Ninesvnsicks, usually not. the normal method is to create a primary partition then the swap but I`ve often made the swap first
<macogw> dinochopins: if you never completed teh recovery, itll keep asking
<prince_jammys> guero: right click on it first and then click on the icon to change it
<prince_jammys> guero: right click -> properties. and the click on the icon
<guero> prince_jammys & bod_: thanks a lot guys
<Ninesvnsicks> Node357: ok well i have winxp installed already on the first half of the drive
<bod_> guero, prince_jammys way is better ,.,. but mines more fun ;~)
<Ninesvnsicks> Node357: so do i still want the ext3 to be primary?
<node357> yes I would think so
<guero> thanks guys
<node357> the partioner should leave your XP partition and use all available space
<gregcha117> my sound stopped working suddenly can someone help me out?
<bod_> gregbrady, what did you do to break it?
<Ninesvnsicks> Node357: ok for swap do I want it at beginning or end and logical or primary?
<monte> register <lokey>
<bod_> Ninesvnsicks, generally at the end
<gregcha117> bod: opened up a dvd iso in kaffeine, it worked fine until i got past the menu then stopped
<bod_> monte, i think you meant to typ   /msg nickserv register lokey
<monte> hell i dont know wat i am doing
<bazhang> gregcha117: you can also use vlc for that
<Ninesvnsicks> and primary or lgoical for swap from what i remember it usually doesnt as k me that
<bod_> gregbrady, does all your other sound work? its just bad sound on a dvd?
<Riekal> bazhang ok so it boots to ubuntu then on the desktop allows you to install from there
<Riekal> :
<bazhang> Riekal: aye ;]
<gregcha117> bazhang: yeah i know, i tryed that after thats when i realized i had no sound
<bod_> monte, type exactly what i say              /msg nickserv register lokey0
<bod_> monte, oops,. without the 0 on the end
<gregcha117> i restarted and theres still no sound on ubuntu, its fine on my windows boot but somethings gone strange with ubuntu
<bazhang> gregcha117: have you typed alsamixer into the terminal and made sure that nothing is muted?
<thinman1189> How do I burn a DVD movie? I have both K3b and gnomebaker but I'm not sure how. The files I want are on my computer and not extracted from a DVD.
<Ninesvnsicks> does it matter id swap is logical or primary?
<gregcha117> bazhang: yep
<monte> it is saying monte is already registerd
<Starnestommy> Ninesvnsicks: I don't think so
<Frogzoo> Ninesvnsicks: nope
<gregcha117> bazhang: everythings at normal levels
<Ninesvnsicks> ok
<bazhang> thinman you might give devede a try
<bod_> gregbrady, do you have more then 1 sound card,. like a sound card and motherboard soundcard?
<bod_> gregcha117, ^^^
<bazhang> err thinman1189 you might give devede a try
<gregcha117> bod: nope just onboard
<Ninesvnsicks> and i'm assuming beginning primary for ext3?
<bod_> Ninesvnsicks, why are you doing it manually may i ask,.,. the guided use continuous free space will give you the same result and less hassle
<BeauGeste> I can not mount windows shares in Hardy Heron Alpha 6. I am using the same /etc/fstab as i did in gutsy gibbon
<monte> bod_: it is saying monte is all ready registered
<bod_> BeauGeste, dont moan about Hardy its not finished
<Ninesvnsicks> because i have windows xp as well
<BeauGeste> not moaning just asking if this a problem or me
<Ninesvnsicks> on a different part
<cornfused> Ninesvnsicks, it will automatically reformat the ext3 partition when you install
<bazhang> BeauGeste: that would be #ubuntu+1 thanks ;]
<Ninesvnsicks> i have ntfs and freespace
<Jack_Sparrow> BeauGeste, If you dont ask in Hardy they wont know if THEY have a problem, which is why we send Hardy users there.
<BeauGeste> np
<cornfused> Ninesvnsicks, what are you using to repartition
<Ninesvnsicks> well i partitioned it in half with xps install leaving half free space
<Ninesvnsicks> now i'm partitioning the freespace
<cornfused> have you already partitioned the swap?
<Ninesvnsicks> yeah
<Ninesvnsicks> i set 1gb at end and logical
<Ninesvnsicks> now i just need the ext3
<Newbuntu2> is there a howto/primer somewhere that explains how to interact with a device driver?
<Cann0n> best linux advice i have, hit up a local goodwill and hope u find a linux for dummies
<cornfused> Ninesvnsicks, just partition the rest as ext3 primary
<cornfused> and then install
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: what kind?
<Ninesvnsicks> ok beginning?
<chrome> omg, I got compiz working on nvidia with dual displays and twinview
<chrome> *awesome*
<cornfused> Ninesvnsicks, that is the amount of space to leave, so if you want empty space, change that, otherwise leave it
<chrome> this is sick
<Newbuntu2> bazhang:  http://rafb.net/p/lJ2EHd35.html
<IndyGunFreak> chrome: yeah, its actually pretty easy w/ Nvidia.. ATI.. not so.
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: would that be wireless?
<Newbuntu2> usb data acquisition
<chrome> IndyGunFreak: I had a little trouble with it at the start, but its working perfectly now. Desktop cube is WIDE ahha
<Newbuntu2> bazhang: ftp://lx10.tx.ncsu.edu/pub/Linux/drivers/USB/
<IndyGunFreak> chrome: yes it is... compiz looks freakish w/ dual screens.
<LogicalDash> Flash Player doesn't seem to be listening when I change my keyboard layout--any way to fix?
<bazhang> Newbuntu2: still in the dark here; what exact kind of usb device, or all of them
<poseidon> How hard would It be to install a kernel module from a usb?
<poseidon> If I don't have a NIC to use to downloa it
<Newbuntu2> bazhang: USB 1208FS (see http://www.measurementcomputing.com/cbicatalog/cbiproduct_new.asp?dept_id=412&pf_id=1665&mscssid=0JD6QWHUNMA89LBM4J24LG3EEH634JM2 for the device)
<thinman1189> bazhang thanks I'll check it out
<marckie> Hello!
<bazhang> thinman1189: okay come back if you have questions ;]
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to install flashplayer and the flashplayer plugin for mozilla?
<c01100011> to get changes to my emerald theme to apply I have to change the window decorator to GTK and then back, new packages/fix ?
<cornfused> it should come up to install it if you try to play a flash
<marckie> eatatjoes2: are you in 32 or 64bit
<chrome> IndyGunFreak: i do wonder now how I can make maximise only maximise onto the one screen instead of across both
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eatatjoes2> marckie, 32
<IndyGunFreak> chrome: thats in your nvidia-settings..
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not at my PC today, but thats where it is..
<IndyGunFreak> its one fo the settings there,
<IndyGunFreak> chrome: youre probably also having the issue when you have to log in as root, the place where you enter the password, is in between 2 monitors.
<marckie> install the ubuntu-restricted-extra
<marckie> its all there eatatjoes2
<chrome> IndyGunFreak: yerp
<chrome> IndyGunFreak: is it the MetaMode thing?
<eatatjoes2> okay, how do i know which ones i need to install?
<IndyGunFreak> chrome: yeah, its a setting in nvidia-settings.. iw ish i coudl remember it, but basically, it makes 1 monitor like the "default".. mode.
<IndyGunFreak> chrome: no.. not athat i don't think
<cornfused> chrome: is it an nvidia card
<marckie> eatatjoes2: its just one file in synaptic which includes everything you'll need...
<kstan> server: irc.gnome.org
<marckie> from java to flash and mp3 stuff
<chrome> cornfused: yeah, 7800GT
<l815> where is JDK installed in ubuntu?
<c01100011> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bloody`> evening
<marckie> !ubuntu-restricted-extra
<ubotwo> marckie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cornfused> chrome, then just go to a terminal and type 'gksudo nvidia-settings'
<marckie> be right back... need to eat lunch...
<chrome> cornfused: yeah, running it now, I just don't know which setting it is :P
<marckie> im not a bot...
<marckie> lol
<chrome> Oh, "Make this the primary display for the X screen"
<cornfused> chrome, have you reboot since changing it? when I did it, I had to reboot twice before it would maximize correctly
<bloody`> !whois marckie
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<bloody`> hah
<eatatjoes2> marckie,  im new to this, i still dont see where ur talking about
<Abu-Aadam> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cornfused> !nvidia
<ubotwo> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coded1> i was curious and got a copy of Hardy xubuntu for a widescreen laptop.  it booted well but the desktop fonts are huge, like "Applications" takes up the top 1/3 of the screen
<mandrig> Hey, when I try to connect to a wep secure network, my computer freezes... Can anyone help?
<cornfused> Coded1, are you sure that's not your resolution
<Coded1> its almost impossible to navigate
<Coded1> i tried using "ctrl + alt + '+' "
<Coded1> is that the right one?
<eatatjoes2> marckie, nevermind i got it
<cornfused> Coded1, I'm not sure about the shortcut, check in the screen resolution item of one of the menus
<cornfused> Coded1, is it panning?
<Coded1> 2 menu items take up the entire screen
<Coded1> nope
<chrome> cornfused: its working for me now, thanks :)
<bloody`> coded: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<Coded1> cool
<Coded1> ~pastebin
<bloody`> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Coded1> :)
<cornfused> !help
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Coded1> how do i take a screen shot?
<mandrig> when  I try to connect to a wep secured network, my entire computer freezes, what can I do?
<bloody`> coded: just paste the config for now
<gregcha117> ugh im still missing my sound
<bloody`> no need for a SS
<Coded1> np
<l815> what does it mean when a file has a lock icon on it?
<bloody`> its locked
<pancho_> hello
<bloody`> hi
<l815> how do i unlock it?
<cornfused> l815, that;s a permissions thing, typically it means you only have read permissions
<bloody`> pancho: what file
<l815> cornfused, how can I unlock it?
<pancho_> i need help with my snes emulator en 7.10 please
<cornfused> l815, sudo chmod xxx filename
<bloody`> chmod 755 <file>
<l815> thank you both :)
<pancho_> i open zsnes, but it closes itself T_T
<cornfused> l815, change xxx to the mode you want for it
<pancho_> who can help me with that?
<bloody`> pancho: did you build from source?
<mandrig> when I try to connect to a wep secured network, my computer freezes, can anyone help?
<pancho_> nope, i installed it from synaptic
<cornfused> mandrig, what's your wireless card
<bloody`> mandrig: wireless is really hit-or-miss in linux still
<pancho_> nope, i installed it from synapti
<bloody`> pancho: try compiling from source
<pancho_> okay
<bloody`> pancho: make sure you remove the old package, first
<mandrig> cornfused: realtek rt8187
<cornfused> mandrig, did it work out of the box?
<bloody`> mandrig: i have an rtl8180 that works
<bloody`> oob
<mandrig> cornfused: it works on non-wep networks, (open authentication)
<Louie247> usb? mandrig?
<mandrig> Louie247: no, PCI
<Louie247> get the drivers from realtek?
<bloody`> rtl drivers come with linux
<cornfused> mandrig, like bloody` said, it really is just hit and miss with those
<mandrig> Louie247: what bloody says
<Louie247> ah
<l815> i just installed JDK but have no idea where i saved T-T
<mandrig> but its only on WEP
<l815> *installed
<Ninesvnsicks> well that didn't work lol
<Chipsa964> so i downloaded hardy heron and im trying it out on livecd...should i do a full install of it or stick with gutsy for now?
<bloody`> l815 try 'which JDK'
<Ninesvnsicks> Looks liek the hard drive is gone
<cwillu> Chipsa964, stick with gutsy
<l815> bloody', what do you mean?
<Chipsa964> cwillu, oh ok
<cwillu> Chipsa964, if you need something from hardy, there's a backport repository you can download packages from
<cornfused> Ninesvnsicks, unless you took it out, it's still there
<RoAkSoAx> !motu
<bloody`> l8: run that command
<ubotwo> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Ninesvnsicks> lol
<cornfused> Ninesvnsicks, where are you seeing this
<l815> bloody' ah okay
<cwillu> Chipsa964, unless you enjoy fixing a random thing every time you update :p
<Ninesvnsicks> I mean dead
<Chipsa964> cwillu, my internal mic works in hardy
<Ninesvnsicks> works no more hehe
<RoAkSoAx> !development
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Chipsa964> but not in gutsy
<RoAkSoAx> !develope
<Ninesvnsicks> node357: do you still play unreal?
<chrome> now the only problem i have is gnome-terminal windows getting corrupted when they are not the selected window
<l815> bloody' it returns nothing
<Chipsa964> and thats the only thing thats messin me up in gutsy...i want my mic to work
<cwillu> Chipsa964, it'll be in a proper beta soon (i.e., not expected to break things, although it still may), it'd be more advisable to wait for that
<Lovecats> hi again :D
<bloody`> l8: run 'updatedb', then run 'locate JDK'
<bazhang> RoAkSoAx: what are you looking for? you can /msg the bot you know
<Lovecats> can someone help me to get my wireless setup please? :D
<cornfused> Chipsa964, just wait till April when the proper release of Hardy Heron is
<RoAkSoAx> bazhang, i didn't know that, thanks ;)
<Chipsa964> cwillu, would you have any idea on how to get it to work in gutsy?
<chrome> haha, no, which java
<bazhang> Lovecats: gui or cli?
<Lovecats> cli?
<chrome> or which javac
<bazhang> RoAkSoAx: no worries ;]
<bloody`> !cli
<ubotwo> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gregcha117> can someone help me get my sound back?
<cwillu> Chipsa964, one more segment of my rant :p:  the work you need to do to make your mic work in gutsy is the type of thing you'd have to do every week or so if you follow the updates in hardy before it's stable :p
<cwillu> annnnyways
<bloody`> greg: try #alsa
<cwillu> one sec Chipsa964
<gtt> anyone have any tips for deleting deleting duplicate files? fslint-gui kind of stinks
<Chipsa964> ah ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Lovecats here is the cli (command line) method in full ;]
<Lovecats> i can get my computer to connect to the internet via my ethernet
<Chipsa964> i mean, i have no problem waiting for hardy to be released
<gtt> i'm about to switch video cards... anyone have any tips for a smooth install?
<Chipsa964> i just wanna get it to work in gutsy :-p
<bazhang> gtt buy nvidia ;]
<bloody`> gtt: from what to what?
<Lovecats> ah well im pretty good at unix CLI but i would rather use a gui :D
<guero> hey is there a way to change the icon for specific files like mp3's? appreciate the help
<cwillu> Chipsa964, what version of alsa-base does synaptic say you have in gutsy?
<gtt> from a nvidia6600 to an nvidia 6200.
<cornfused> Lovecats, what's the card?
<Lovecats> i have run that lshw -C network command but i dont see a wireless i only see a wired
<bazhang> Lovecats: then network manager should do fine; what wireless card
<Lovecats> well its a gateway
<Lovecats> (sigh) :D
<bloody`> gtt: downgrading? it should be autodetected, and will more than likelikely use the same driver
<cornfused> Lovecats, lspci
<Lovecats> lemme check their website
<Chipsa964> cwillu, hold on, i havent installed gutsy yet...im still running Vista :(
<Lovecats> k one sec
<bazhang> Lovecats: try lspci if it is internal and lsusb if it is a usb dongle
<Chipsa964> so let me load it up real quick and ill tell you
<Lovecats> its internal
<cwillu> Chipsa964, np, I can check
<Lovecats> lspci returns lots of stuff lemme grep on wireless
<Chipsa964> oh ok
<raju>  live cd booting ,but throwing  the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<l815> is there a way I can find out what version of a program is in the repositories?
<Lovecats> doesnt look like i have any wireless device =X
<Chipsa964> cwillu, do you mind if i ask you in PM? my eyes are killin me in here
<gtt> bloody`: so my only necessary step should be physically swapping the cards? downgrading because of the fanless design.. the 6600 is going into a faster machine... it just makes more sense this way.
<gordon> what is that X program which lets you remap mouse button presses into a key combination? (ie: mouse button 9 becomes CTRL+ALT+F)
<gordon> i can't recall the name
<bazhang> l815: sure /msg the bot with info packagename
<Munchkinguy> Is it possible to set up VNC such that the client is not *controlling* the server, but rather simply running a second instance of the computer (like Virtualization)?
<bloody`> gtt: yes, linux will take care of the rest.
<l815> bazhang, which bot?
<Lovecats> i knew i should not get a gateway lol but it was 400$ :D
<gtt> nice
<Bossmanbeta> Munchkinguy, yea set it for display :1
<Bossmanbeta> instead of 0
<gtt> i guess i should stop procrastinating and do it.
<cwillu> Munchkinguy, vncserver can do that, not dead sure the package name
<bazhang> l815: /msg ubotu or ubotwo info packagename
<l815> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> no worries ;]
<cornfused> Lovecats, look up your computer model and information and see if you can find a model for the wireless card there
<Lovecats> ok
<Lovecats> one sec
<Munchkinguy> Thanks, I'll try that.
<Lovecats> i think i did that b4
<Bossmanbeta> Munchkinguy, you'll need to configure a server for display :1 before u try the client
<Lovecats> 6008038R - Integrated Realtek 802.11b/g Wireless Networking (CRU/EURP)
<Lovecats> here is the link
<Lovecats> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/OasisC/1015266R/1015266Rnv.shtml
<Lovecats> so i guess i need to find ubuntu support for Realtek?
<cornfused> Lovecats, you might need to use ndiswrapper
<Lovecats> ah
<marckie> yeah i agree...
<Lovecats> is this something i can download via the update manager?
<yeonhoo> why does "./configure" checks for many things??? its checks for g77 and why??
<marckie> im waiting for wine to be incorporated in kernel
<Lovecats> im waiting for wine to be poured in my glass :)
<cabrioleur> !ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cornfused> !ndiswrapper
<Lovecats> k lemme try that one sec
<cabrioleur> Who doesn't love ndiswrapper :-)
<Starnestommy> yeonhoo: it needs to know what kind of things need to be changed to get something to build correctly
<cornfused> I don't
<cornfused> I'd perfer the card to work out of the box
<Lovecats> i dont have ndiswrapper installed
<Lovecats> so would i ;X
<Lovecats> but then again u dont learn that way :D
<cornfused> Lovecats, are you on the comp you are installing Linux on?
<Lovecats> yessum
<Lovecats> already installe ubuntu
<Lovecats> *installed
<Lovecats> everything went perfectly
<cabrioleur> cornfused, it almost does. So easy and powerfull.
<cabrioleur> Lovecats, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<yeonhoo> Starnestommy,  Could you please give me some keyword to go deeper about this ?
<Lovecats> cept my wireless
<Lovecats> wired works fine
<Lovecats> k downloading ndiswrapper
<Lovecats> common
<Lovecats> and utils
<Lovecats> right now
<cornfused> cabrioleur, all we need is the drivers actually made for Linux instead of it needing a wrapper
<Starnestommy> yeonhoo: check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoconf or search for "./configure"
<yeonhoo> Starnestommy, what i dont understand is when "checking for g77 ..... no " "checking for blablabla ..... no " and several lines repeating "no"
<yeonhoo> Starnestommy,  thank you :)
<Starnestommy> yeonhoo: some computers use blah, some don't
<Lovecats> which software source do i have to "enable" to be able to download ndiswrapper from the net?
<Starnestommy> Lovecats: I think universe
<Lovecats> khx
<Lovecats> kthx
<prince_jammys> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 3 others)
<prince_jammys> !info ndiswrapper-common
<cabrioleur> Lovecats, it's in main, it's even on cd.
<cornfused> Lovecats, if you didn't have the wired internet hooked up during install your packages are going to be messed up right now
<Lovecats> well i didnt
<Lovecats> but
<bloody`> !ndiswrapper | prince_jammys
<ubotwo> prince_jammys: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lovecats> i was able to download updates
<Lovecats> later
<Lovecats> by enabling the software sources manually
<cornfused> you did enable all the sources?
<Lovecats> no
<Lovecats> only core and universe
<Lovecats> as u suggested
<Starnestommy> and main?
<Lovecats> yessum
<Lovecats> damnit it keeps asking for a dis
<Lovecats> disk
<Lovecats> ah
<Lovecats> it needs my install disk :D
<bloody`> lovecats: what does
<bloody`> no
<Lovecats> the package manager
<Lovecats> asking for disk
<bloody`> comment that line out in sources.lst
<lancerocke> when i boot into windows vista where i have ready boost enabled on my usb stick then boot into linux
<lancerocke> any ideas?
<bloody`> or uncheck it in the gui
<lancerocke> when i boot into windows vista where i have ready boost enabled on my usb stick then boot into linux
<iobelisk> hi, can anybody tell me what the channel for compiz-fusion is?
<Lovecats> its all good
<Lovecats> loading it up now
<cwillu> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cwillu> stands to reason :p
<iobelisk> thanks!
<bloody`> haha
<[dcr]> !vmware
<ubotwo> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<icolt45> SunTzu
<Lovecats> so do i start ndiswrapper from the CLI?
<bloody`> yes
<Lovecats> k
<Lovecats> i ran it
<Lovecats> from the CLI
<Lovecats> got the usage message
<[dcr]> is there a VMWare channel that I can get help in?
<alexbOrsova> when I press the shut down button, ubuntu unloads but doesn't turn the computer off completely. it just sits there until I press the power button to turn it off. does anyone know how to fix this?
<bloody`> !vmware
<ubotwo> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<raju>  live cd booting ,but throwing  the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<eatatjoes2> is there a command from the terminal to go lock the screen?
<Lovecats> ok what now? :D
<l815> what's the command to move a folder where i don't have permissions
<bloody`> does it work?
<Lovecats> i just ran it
<Lovecats> it tells me
<Lovecats> i need to provide command line args
<jrib> l815: what do you want to do exactly?
<bloody`> lovecats: run iwconfig see if ssid shows up
<jrib> !enter | Lovecats
<ubotwo> Lovecats: <reply> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[dcr]> ubotwo: im not trying to ask about VMWare Player, I want to know if VMWare workshop works with ubuntu Gutsy
<Y-Town> I have a constant battle with my bluetooth keyboard and mouse loosing connection everytime I reboot.  The mouse keyboard combo is a logitech mx5000 that uses a bluetooth usb adapter..   Anyone know of a fix or known issues?
<Lovecats> iwconfig shows nothing =X
<[dcr]> workstation*
<l815> jrib, move a folder to /usr/lib but it says i dont have permission
<bloody`> [dcr]: talking to a bot wont help
<bradley> can anyone help me get Wine setup up with itunes running
<deeproot> mplayer kills my internet connection when i'm watching something, any ideas on where to start lookin for the problem
<bradley> i have all the files downloaded
<raju>  live cd booting what i created based on the doc provided in ubuntu doc site ,but throwing  the error is like " Does not exist Dropping to shell "
<jrib> l815: what are you trying to do?  You shouldn't need to do that
<[dcr]> bloody`: thats why i asked if theres a channel or something i can go to -.-
<Lovecats> bloody may i msg u?
<bloody`> love: sure
<bradley> can anyone help me get wine setup with itunes
<l815> jrib, im trying to move the JDK folder to there so i know it's with the other java instillation
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, gnome-screensaver-command -a
<jrib> l815: sun's jdk is packaged and in the repositories
<alexbOrsova> when I press the shut down button, ubuntu unloads but doesn't turn the computer off completely. it just sits there until I press the power button to turn it off. does anyone know how to fix this?
<cabrioleur> alexbOrsova, do you have your acpi turned off?
<l815> jrib, i didnt know the install name so i just downloaded it from the java site and it installed it into a folder on my desktop.
<[dcr]> bradley: #wine
<bluefoxx> ok, so im trying to enjoy my music but rhythmbox keeps crashing. running from terminal leaves just this: Rhythmbox: could not connect to socket Rhythmbox: No such file or directory Segmentation fault (core dumped). the first two appear on startup, the last when it crashes. why?
<bradley> #wine
<cornfused> l815, why do you need to move the jdk?
<jrib> !java > l815 (read the private message from ubotu)
<alexbOrsova> cabrioleur: how can I tell?
<abortd> anyone know how to get gl tron to go into full screen?
<l815> cornfused, because i dont want it on my desktop :P
<eatatjoes2> im trying to bind the windows key + L to lock screen (similar to XP) so im using xbindkeys config, but it doesnt seem to work (the command does but the key association doesnt)
<cabrioleur> alexbOrsova, your boot options in grub config file.
<cabrioleur> abortd, type gltron --help and the option will be there.
<[dcr]> Does anyone know if VMWare Workstation works with Ubuntu Gutsy?
<abortd> thanks
<bloody`> dcr: it does
<alexbOrsova> cabrioleur: no, i just checked. there is no mention of acpi in menu.lst
<cornfused> l815, the package name is sun-java6-jre
<l815> cornfused, i need JDK
<[dcr]> Thank you bloody`,  do you actually have it installed?
<deeproot> do they have a log file for the network card or network
<l815> cornfused, i found it though, thanks
<cornfused> l815, the package name is sun-java6-jdk
<l815> thanks everyone :D
<bloody`> dcr: yes
<cabrioleur> eatatjoes2, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts (an easy way)
<bloody`> dcr: runs vista
<abortd> cabrioleur, i dont see it
<eatatjoes2> ive tried it there but it doesnt work for some reason
<l815> cornfused, but where does the install folder go? i need to know to install netbeans
<Cpudan80> Hey all
<Y-Town> I have a constant battle with my bluetooth keyboard and mouse loosing connection everytime I reboot.  The mouse keyboard combo is a logitech mx5000 that uses a bluetooth usb adapter..   Anyone know of a fix or known issues?
<Cpudan80> The updater wants to download updates for tzdata and PHPMyAdmin --- but they are not authd --- are they ok?
<[dcr]> bloody`: I've got vista as a dual boot but if I can get VMWare to run XP or whatever for me just fine than I'll be aok lol
<cornfused> l815, if you install the package instead of manual install, netbeans finds it automatically
<l815> cornfused, yah that's right. thanks
<[dcr]> bloody`: do you know how to get one of the trial keys or anything for VMWare?
<Hisotaso> does anyone know how to fix the blurry fonts in ubuntu gutsy? im running the restriced nvidia drivers if that matters
<Starnestommy> Hisotaso: sounds like a refresh rate problem
<Hisotaso> i have only one option
<cabrioleur> alexbOrsova, type sudo lsmod in terminal and past in pastebin
<darkcrab> you actually just reminded me, try going into appearance>fonts>subpixel smoothing
<cabrioleur> alexbOrsova, maybe you don't have a module loaded for some reason
<lancerocke> hi im having trouble installing Gimpshop.
<lancerocke> http://pastebin.com/m65719cef
<lancerocke> any ideas?
<Hisotaso> ya ive been messing with that stuff as per the forums, but no change
<pianoboy3333> How can I rip the audio off of a dvd with mencoder?
<darkcrab> there really isnt any advantage with gimpshop over gimp
<alexbOrsova> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lancerocke> Anyone?
<Coded1> pate.ubuntu-nl.org/58955/ (my xorg.conf) Fonts are huge for Hardy on live cd boot up Alpha 6
<kenny`> wow so many linux users! :) I`m impressed :)
<cabrioleur> abortd, there is a lancerocke, install libart or libart-dev
<Coded1> http://paste.ubntu-nl.org/58955/
<darkcrab> why do you need to use hardy Coded, some particular reason?
<Frogzoo> Hisotaso: on lcd - enable sub pixel rendering in fonts preferences
<darkcrab> yea I just said that frog
<Hisotaso> ya
<cornfused> kenny`: Linux > all other OS's. Why wouldn't we use it
<lancerocke> cabrioleur: ok brb
<Hisotaso> that is actually the default option that was on
<Hisotaso> also
<plux> kenny`: no, we are all Windows Vista users, and this channel is just a coverup :P
<Coded1> no particular, just figured I would ask incase it was an easy fix
<Frogzoo> Coded1: hardy in #ubuntu+1
<alexbOrsova> cabrioleur: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58956/
<astheo> hi, my "appearance preferences windows" isnt working after i installed emrad..
<Hisotaso> the fonts seem blurrier in the center of the screen
<Coded1> cool
<Coded1> ty
<abortd> what cabrioleur ?
<Cpudan80> When I try to open a DVD in VLC, the program crashes --- any ideas why that might happen?
<kenny`> i want to work underciver too :D
<cornfused> astheo: did you mean emerald?
<astheo> yup emerald
<cornfused> astheo: it's under Emerald theme manager
<darkcrab> do you have the DVD codecs from medibuntu installed cpudan?
<abortd> brb reboot
<cabrioleur> abortd, sorry man. I miss-typed something.
<Lovecats> !ndiswrapper
<bloody`> !ndiswrapper
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexbOrsova> cabrioleur: do you have any guesses? I have to go to sleep in a few minutes because it's 2 AM here, but I appreciate your help.
<[dcr]> bloody`: with the VMWare install it says I need a C compiler aswell, do you have any recommendations?
<astheo> yup, but i cant get my emerald working so i uninstalled it. however when i tried to load the appearance window it is not working anymore. i can't click on the buttons
<yeonhoo> how can i put "/usr/lib" in LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<kenny`> I want to ask maybe a stupid question, but I need to know... everywhere I see how-to`s on installing beryl with Nvidia! but if i have other video card? can I still install beryl?
<cornfused> kenny`: beryl is outdated
<darkcrab> i have a question, why does firefox prompt you to install gnash or adobe flashplayer when neither of them work?
<cabrioleur> alexbOrsova, type "sudo echo "apm power_off=1" >> /etc/modules"
<cornfused> darkcrab: usually, either one works
<darkcrab> i had to download adobe flashplayer from the adobe website
<kenny`> confused: what you mean? is there anything common?
<cornfused> kenny`: compiz-fusion = compiz + beryl
<cornfused> !compiz-fusion
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<alexbOrsova> cabrioleur: ok, i did that. should I shut down the computer to test it?
<jrib> darkcrab: both install fine.  Have you enabled the -updates repository?
<cabrioleur> alexbOrsova, it might work next time you power up, it will not this time. You can test if you want.
<kenny`> cornfused: i see. can i install it on other video cards?
<alexbOrsova> cabrioleur: thanks again for your help.
<astheo> how to stop firefox download manager. i closed it but it's still runnig and hidden somewhere?
<darkcrab> yea, neither the non-free adobe install or the gnash install worked for me.
<yeonhoo> how can i put "/usr/lib" in LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? Somebody please can help me?
<cornfused> kenny`: as long as you have the right driver and the video card can handle it
<uptownben> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my IBM Thinkpad X24, I really want to switch to Ubuntu but all previous version had a problem with the built-in compact flash card slot. It seems this version has the same problem, anyone heard of this or a solution?
<cabrioleur> astheo, "killall firefox-bin"
<astheo> thanks
<darkcrab> i mean the actual drivers did not work.
<ghindo> darkcrab:  I've heard of a problem that prevents Flash from installing properly, but am not sure how to fix it.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<darkcrab> I downloaded them
<jrib> darkcrab: do you want to troubleshoot it now or have you resolved your issue?
<darkcrab> but they didnt work
<SayaSe> Hi er, my Gutsy doesn't require a password for administrative applications anymore ... yes I've waited 15 minutes and restarted some times. What'd I mess up?
<darkcrab> its resolved. Got it from the adobe website. I just think its stupid.
<astheo> confused : yup, but i cant get my emerald working so i uninstalled it. however when i tried to load the appearance window it is not working anymore. i can't click on the buttons
<yeonhoo> how can i put "/usr/lib" in LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? Somebody please can help me?
<chrome> darkcrab: yes, its stupid.
<dns53> export VARIABLE=value
<astheo> cornfused : yup, but i cant get my emerald working so i uninstalled it. however when i tried to load the appearance window it is not working anymore. i can't click on the buttons
<ghindo> SayaSe:  You probably made your main account a root account - check the Users and Groups section of System -> Administration
<chrome> darkcrab: its not obvious that the correct way is to just apt-get the flash plugin
<kenny`> cornfused: thanks! I`ll give it  a chance :D
<jester7> i'm pretty sure that flash install problem has been fixed
<darkcrab> yea exactly chrome
<chrome> and firefox tries to be helpful but fails.
<jrib> chrome: firefox pops up a big yellow bar when you need flash, that's pretty obvious
<yeonhoo> thank you dns53  !!
<jrib> anyway, this is offtopic
<cornfused> astheo: do the buttons appear, or are they not there altogether
<rashind> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to get my HTPC up and running, but for some reason neither of my DVD-RW drives is able to read a CSS DVD.  They're both set region 1, they're both able to read data DVDs, and I've run the install css shell script in libdvdread3...  so I don't know what the problem is.
<chrome> jrib: yeah, agreed. Sorry.
<chrome> *about being offtopic :P
<darkcrab> whats the topic.
<jrib> darkcrab: ubuntu support
<yeonhoo> dns53, and how can i see the value of variable?
<chrome> darkcrab: its a support channel, not a whinge channel :P
<darkcrab> true
<cornfused> !topic
<ubotwo> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dns53> env
<yeonhoo> dns53,  thank you again
<bloody`> !whining
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<cabrioleur> rashind, do you have any errors when trying to write dvd's?
<[dcr]> bloody`: would you mind if I messaged you about the installation of VMWare?
<[dcr]> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chrome> darkcrab: installing flashplugin-nonfree works also, without going to adobe's site.
<bloody`> sure, why notttttt
<yeonhoo> dns53,  it said yeonhoo@mairoet:~$ env LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<yeonhoo> env: LD_LIBRARY_PATH: No such file or directory
<rashind> cabrioleur, I haven't tried writing one yet.  I'll do that now.
<astheo> cornfused : they all appear, but i can't click any of them. they are disabled or something
<SayaSe> My account isn't in the root group ... however all groups appear to be listed twice, some thrice.
<chrome> Hey has anyone got sound in flash working so that rhythmbox and flash can both play sound? If I'm using rhythmbox, I get no sound in flash.
<cabrioleur> rashind, sorry, I confused myself.
<chrome> its like, one of them isn't using the mixer.
<darkcrab> tried that one chrome and it did not work for me.
<cornfused> astheo: push alt+F2 and type gtk-window-decorator
<jrib> SayaSe: there is no root group
<cornfused> astheo: change that
<SayaSe> A group called 'root' then.
<cabrioleur> rashind, make sure you have libdvdnav installed as well.
<cornfused> astheo: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<jrib> SayaSe: there's no such thing by default
<cabrioleur> rashind, what application are you using?
<darkcrab> you have to download all the codecs I believe chrome.
<j_humphrey> how can I change the default system theme for the top panel?
<SayaSe> Group name 'root', Group ID 0. I reinstalled Gutsy just yesterday so I don't know why it's there.
<jrib> SayaSe: well I lie, but your users won't be part of it
<chrome> codecs?
<chrome> hmm.
<darkcrab> gstreamer, do you know about the gstreamer codecs?
<chrome> i shall google some.
<cabrioleur> j_humphrey, click on it with right click and go to properties
<rashind> cabrioleur, k9copy, dvdshrink through wine, totem...  nothing will read a CSS DVD
<jrib> !who | SayaSe
<ubotwo> SayaSe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NETWizz> Hi
<Starnestommy> SayaSe: did you manually edit /etc/sudoers?
<NETWizz> I have a problem with my audio; I think
<j_humphrey> cabrioleur, that doesnt work, i can change the background, but the inactive theme still shows through
<SayaSe> jrib: Yeah. My user isn't part of it, yet I can open Synaptic etc without password. That's the weird thing.
<SayaSe> Starnestommy: No.
<jrib> SayaSe: what groups is your user in?
<NETWizz> Anyway, I cannot play flash, music or anything after installing a different monterboard
<NETWizz> Everything was fine before the upgrade
<j_humphrey> cabrioleur, it's the same problem as this guy: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=674499
<NETWizz> I moved to an ABIT KN8-SLI Nforce 4 SLI board
<Frogzoo> NETWizz: run memtest from the grub prompt for a bit..
<cabrioleur> rashind, you said that you have libdvdcss installed, right?
<SayaSe> jrib, any convenient way to find that out?
<cornfused> NETWizz: is it an onboard sound card?
<astheo> cornfused: it isnt working still, can i just uninstall it and install another one?
<NETWizz> I can do that but why?
<rashind> cabrioleur: libdvdnav4 is installed, I can burn DVDs and read those dvds
<NETWizz> Yes, onboard
<jrib> SayaSe: type "groups"
<NETWizz> I am using the same processor and RAM I used on my previous VIA ECS board
<darkcrab> wow, thats way beyond the scope of my configuration abilities netwizz.
<NETWizz> I did not want to change anything except the motherboard in this upgrade
<jrib> !enter | NETWizz
<cornfused> astheo: don't uninstall the metacity, just leave it and install another one to replace it
<ubotwo> NETWizz: <reply> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SayaSe> jrib, "jan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev"
<rashind> cabrioleur: Yes, libdvdcss2 is installed
<NETWizz> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<chrome> NETWizz: not surprising that a completely different chipset will confuse things :) Do you have any custom alsa configuration files?
<jrib> SayaSe: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<NETWizz> chrome, I don't know
<j_humphrey> does anyone know how to solve this problem? http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=674499
<NETWizz> Please help me check my alsa config
<cabrioleur> NETWizz, run "sudo alsaconf manually
<NETWizz> -bash: alsaconf: command not found
<chrome> cabrioleur: thanks, that was the command I was thinking of :)
<cepheid> Hello all. I have recently installed Gutsy. I can connect to my wireless ap and load google, but no other sites. ZT laptop and netgear 802.11b router.
<SayaSe> jrib, http://pastebin.com/dd0efbbb
<iobelisk> quick question: if i dualboot two distros, is it recommended that i do not share home directory between both?
<darkcrab> I do believe it is theme specific.
<astheo> cornfused: ok. iafter i did the gtk-window-decorator --replace..it is now broke even more
<cornfused> astheo: did it disappear
<chrome> cabrioleur: maybe he needs alsa-tools
<jrib> SayaSe: so you run "sudo -K", then try "sudo echo hi" and you are not prompted for a password?
<astheo> cornfused: nope, still there but not all parts are present
<chrome> hmm, not in there
<cornfused> astheo: what do you mean by that
<cabrioleur> NETWizz, as chrome suggested, make sure you have alsa-utils and alsa-tools installed (whichever applies)
<NETWizz> Would a sound problem result in media players freezing up as soon as they try to load media
<j_humphrey> does anyone know how to fix this problem: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=674499
<SayaSe> jrib, yes it does ask for a password ... but it doesn't in System - Administration.
<darkcrab> netwizz, sounds like you dont have the right codecs
<NETWizz> IT worked fine before I moved the hard drive to a different motherboard
<darkcrab> or they are improperly installed
<NETWizz> I have flash installed and it works fine until I click on play
<darkcrab> probably the configuration then.
<cabrioleur> j_humphrey, yes. It's a bug in your theme. Contact the author.
<NETWizz> For example, I can go to youtube and the menus work perfect in flash
<darkcrab> you cant just change stuff in your system and not reconfigured linux.
<darkcrab> its not windows
<j_humphrey> cabrioleur, I've been changing to several different themes, and it still wont go away
<jrib> SayaSe: ok, run "sudo -K" again and try "gksudo users-admin".  You are not prompted for a password?
<astheo> cornfused: all are disabled..the tab buttons on the top. so with the add, edit, and customize..
<SayaSe> jrib, yes it ask for a password this way.
<rainarrow> Hello everyone, any here running Ubuntu on ATi X300 card? I can't get the framebuffer console to work
<rashind> cabrioleur, No other ideas?
<NETWizz> My system cannot find alsaconfig
<NETWizz> root@ubserver:~# alsaconfig
<NETWizz> -bash: alsaconfig: command not found
<cepheid> Hello all. I have recently installed Gutsy. I can connect to my wireless ap and load google, but no other sites. ZT laptop and netgear 802.11b router.
<cabrioleur> j_humphrey, I hate broken ubuntu gnome. Well, open terminal, kill the panel, load a new one from the terminal and catch the errors. Try to change the theme to see more what's going on.
<Cann0n> yo, how do i kill the annoying system passwords every time i change something? thats new to me
<darkcrab> NETWizz, if it was me, since I dont know jack shizz about configuring linux to that extent, I would back up my stuff and reinstall.
<jrib> SayaSe: and if you run "sudo -K", and then go to your menu and try to access System -> administration -> Users and Groups, does it ask you for a password?
<rainarrow> I tried "vesafb/radeonfb/vga16fb+fbcon", and the moment I do "modprobe fbcon", I could switch to my virtual terminal to confirm fbcon is working
<NETWizz> I am hopeing to avoid doing that
<rainarrow> but when I switch back to X, the system just hangs
<Cann0n> NETWizz, ubuntu doesnt come with alsamixer
<cabrioleur> rashind, what is the highest number at the end of libraries when you type "ls /usr/lib/libdvdcss*"?
<Flannel> Cann0n: you dont want to.  You won't be changing things like that much after an initial period.  And its much safer
<SayaSe> jrib, no it does not.
<rainarrow> the comp is a Thinkpad T43, with Dothen/915/ATi X300
<chrome> NETWizz: try this sound solution guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<rashind> cepheid, that sounds like it would very easily be a router problem.  Have you tried resetting the router to defaults, and/or hooking up via an ethernet port?
<jrib> SayaSe: how long has this occurred?
<Cann0n> Flannel, i do want to. slackware isnt like that...
<RyuhoKudo> can anyone tell me how to get this link working with wget? http://veoh-124.vo.llnwd.net/Vpreviews/p/7cb07dd860b56aeb85ab36146f6bd1ebd4980c75.flv?e=1205041977&ri=5000&rs=100&h=24133a941e0614fd7860b5896d6c1297
<cabrioleur> NETWizz, it's alsaconf
<chrome> alsaconf doesn't exist in ubuntu
<cornfused> astheo: you may have to reboot after switching back to metacity
<rainarrow> Could anyone gimme some hints?
<chrome> apparently
<Cann0n> plus i enjoy using net tools without root
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: try it in quotes
<RyuhoKudo> i did
<cepheid> rashind it works fine through the ethernet port
<RyuhoKudo> it sayd 400 bad request
<Flannel> Cann0n: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<deeproot> Ryuhokudo install mplayer and mozplugin
<RyuhoKudo> it workes with firefox
<astheo> cornfued: ok...
<RyuhoKudo> no i mean it works fine
<j_humphrey> cabrioleur: how do i start a panel in the terminal?
<rashind> cabrioleur, libdvdcss.so.2.0.4
<RyuhoKudo> except when i try to download it with wget
<RyuhoKudo> it gives me ERROR 400: Bad Request.
<Cann0n> Flannel, i know, its not enabled. i could, but i'd rather be able to use net tools with out "sudo" **
<Starnestommy> RyuhoKudo: replace any "&" sign with "\&"
<RyuhoKudo> thanks
<darkcrab> open a root terminal cannon
<cabrioleur> rashind, make a system upgrade and see if there is a new one. I think it should find a new version.
<Cann0n> for example, my network devices dont show. im too lazy to figure it out myself.
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: it seems to be coming in for me
<SayaSe> jrib, ~40 minutes. I tried to get gnupg-agent to work with Thunderbird but apparently it "wasn't running" so I rebooted. Neither wallpaper nor desktop icons appeared and I had to reboot another time. Now I'm here.
<RyuhoKudo> using wget?
<cornfused> Cann0n: if you must, you can switch users with sudo so
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: rickroll? :)
<rashind> cepheid, try reverting your router to default settings and go from there.  You may have some restricted wireless surfing option enabled somewhere
<NETWizz> -bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Cann0n> darkcrab, you dont understand. i dont want run net functions thru root.
<cornfused> Cann0n: sudo su*
<RyuhoKudo> lol no prince, that's kinda old
<nickrud> Cann0n: sudo -i will
<darkcrab> oh
<Flannel> cornfused: no, sudo -i
<nickrud> *do
<cabrioleur> j_humphrey, gnome-panel
<jrib> SayaSe: the programs still run though?  It just does not prompt for a password?
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: not around these parts
<rainarrow> hey dude, anyone has idea about "fbcon not working on a system with ATi X300"?
<cornfused> Cann0n: listen to Flannel
<SayaSe> jrib, exactly.
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: what kind of quotes did you use?
<Omnimon-X> Um. I was having problems with my microphone; it wasn't working. It worked perfectly on Windows, so I googled and found a driver for my sound card. However, once I installed it, my sound stopped working completely, and now my computer doesn't even detect any audio devices nor my sound card. How do I rollback to previous audio settings?
<cepheid> rashind, it works fine from another laptop running windows
<jrib> SayaSe: and can you do administrative things?  Make a new user for example?
<RyuhoKudo> Shift '
<RyuhoKudo> right next to enter
<darkcrab> anybody recommend a really cool window theme?
<Frogzoo> !sound
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: try "
<cabrioleur> rashind, if you can't find anything in upgrades, run k9copy in terminal and copy output to pastebin when you are trying to load a dvd.
<ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RyuhoKudo> i said Shift '
<RyuhoKudo> that IS "
<Cann0n> not understanding... i DONT want to run network security tools through sudo OR root. never had this problem before
<cornfused> darkcrab: I've always like the Emerald Glass theme
<rashind> cabrioleur, Okay, I'll try that, because there are no upgrades available.
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: oh sorry
<darkcrab> kk
<rashind> cepheid, Alright, then I'm stumped.  Sorry.
<Cann0n> ubuntu is too geared toward amateur users
<deeproot> RyuhoKudo it works with " just did it
<SayaSe> jrib, tested and did create a desktop user account. It's still there when I reopen user management.
<nickrud> Cann0n: what tools, you're confusing us ;)
<Cann0n> nickrud, any tools that use my network device... which is all.
<cepheid> thanks though rashind
<NETWizz> i will check those out
<RyuhoKudo> Resolving veoh-124.vo.llnwd.net... 208.111.145.99
<RyuhoKudo> Connecting to veoh-124.vo.llnwd.net|208.111.145.99|:80... connected.
<RyuhoKudo> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 400 Bad Request
<RyuhoKudo> 21:52:06 ERROR 400: Bad Request.
<rainarrow> hello, I can't get framebuffer console to work on my Thinkpad T43 with a ATi X300 card
<iobelix> if i was to dual boot two distros, is it recommended to share home directory?
<cabrioleur> Cann0n, I thing ubuntu is too complicated.
<RyuhoKudo> lol
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: ok i just got the whole thing, 21 MB
<deeproot> RyuhoKudo i just put a " in front and at the end of the link" and it worked
<Cann0n> for some reason ubuntu doesnt allow ndiswrapper to function properly
<Flannel> Cann0n: you cant.  You'll just be able to hide the password prompt, they'll still need to be run with elevated privledges.  Unless I am misunderstanding what you're looking for
<cornfused> Cann0n: Ubuntu is geared toward security such that there is no root
<Cann0n> cabrioleur, slackware.com
<astheo> cornfused: nothings changed. i still cant click anything on the appearance window
<rashind> cabrioleur, kbuildsycoca running...
<rashind> Reusing existing ksycoca
<Starnestommy> cornfused: there is a root, but it's blocked from logging in
<cabrioleur> Cann0n, that's what I'm running, which dropline on it.
<Cann0n> cornfused, no its geared toward saftey, so noobs dont screw things up.
<deeproot> wget "http://veoh-124.vo.llnwd.net/Vpreviews/p/7cb07dd860b56aeb85ab36146f6bd1ebd4980c75.flv?e=1205041977&ri=5000&rs=100&h=24133a941e0614fd7860b5896d6c1297"
<Trubadurix> hi
<jrib> SayaSe: hmmm, I just tried using 'sudo -K' here to force me to enter the gui password but it does not reset gksudo apparently
<rashind> cabrioleur, then when I close it via the X on the window decorator, it spit out "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 7110, errno = 0"
<Cann0n> Flannel, i guess its the gnome gui im not used to or something... time to get fluxbuntu
<cornfused> Cann0n: if there were a root password, that would be the thing any ssh hack would attempt to hack.
<RyuhoKudo> weird
<RyuhoKudo> i still get ERROR 400: Bad Request.
<cornfused> Cann0n: since there is none, it is more secure
<Flannel> cornfused: That's not what he's confused about.
<RyuhoKudo> maybe it's the server
<iobelix> i intalled foresight on another partition and used the same username and password and i had major file permission problems and could not log in, i solved all of those but was just wondering if in the future i should either not share home directory or perhaps use a different username?
<rainarrow> argh, seems everyone is overlooking me..
<BeauGeste> but there is a root password, its just the user does not know it. its not more secure
<Flannel> BeauGeste: no, there is no root password
<rainarrow> I can't get framebuffer console to work on my Thinkpad T43 with a ATi X300 card, I have searched around, and tried the solutions on the launchpad, in which none worked for me
<cornfused> BeauGeste: that password that you type is your password
<nickrud> rainarrow: noone's overlooking you, no one (to my knowledge) has gotten framebuffer working properly with ati
<Flannel> BeauGeste: the root account is locked, no possible password could successfully login
<Cann0n> cornfused, doesnt matter about root, its geared toward "humans" not advanced users... but, ive been out of the technical loop for a few years.... i just recent switched to ubuntu
<rashind> rainarrow, Sorry, not overlooking you, just not familiar with ATi issues.
<SayaSe> jrib, guess the gksu lock might be stuck then ... any way to kill it?
<BeauGeste> okay then son, try this "sudo bash ; passwd" set it to what you like
<nickrud> rainarrow: framebuffer console that is
<BeauGeste> no root password?
<Flannel> BeauGeste: correct.  The root account is locked.
<rainarrow> Hello nickrud and rashind
<jrib> SayaSe: trying to look it up now, but I'd guess logging out and back in would have to do it
<rainarrow> Actually I've got that working before this reinstallation
<Flannel> BeauGeste: and please don't suggest people go around setting their root passwords.  It just leads to support hassles.
<cabrioleur> rashind, it doesn't tell anything about the cause, but can you try the same with xine or totem-xine?
<BeauGeste> okay I agree with that but it can be unlocked
<Flannel> BeauGeste: it can indeed.
<Cann0n> for example, i wish to run wifi-radar. i dont want to have to type a password each time
<SayaSe> jrib, I'll give it a shot. Back in a minute or two.
<rainarrow> I remembered doing that through radeonfb+fbcon..but after I reinstalled system yesterday, I could no longer get it to work
<nickrud> Cann0n: set it suid then. I think that's what it is in other os's
<Flannel> Cann0n: That's doable.  But it'll still run with elevated privledges
<BeauGeste> and i agree that if you don't know what you are doing you should not play as root
<rainarrow> well, if no one could give hints that's too bad, thank you all anyway
<deeproot> RyuhoKudo its not the server
<RyuhoKudo> ?
<RyuhoKudo> then what could it be
<nickrud> rainarrow: if you get it back up, how about writing it up for the wiki so I can use it :)
<[T]-Rex> yo
<deeproot> if i just type in the last link it downloads for me
<deeproot> wget "http://veoh-124.vo.llnwd.net/Vpreviews/p/7cb07dd860b56aeb85ab36146f6bd1ebd4980c75.flv?e=1205041977&ri=5000&rs=100&h=24133a941e0614fd7860b5896d6c1297"
<prince_jammys> RyuhoKudo: you have no problems with wget and other sites?
<Cann0n> Flannel, i just dont want to type a password every time i run sometime. plus Wireshark i have to run in sudo otherwise my network devices wont show up. thats a problem with my ndiswrapper privileges
<RyuhoKudo> i don't have any problem
<rainarrow> nickrud, ok I'll try...
<cornfused> what the crap is that FloodBot doing?
<Flannel> Cann0n: thats correct.  You just need to suid like nickrud suggested.
<jrib> cornfused: they help manage the channel, just ignore them
<iobelix> i intalled foresight on another partition and used the same username and password and i had major file permission problems and could not log in, i solved all of those but was just wondering if in the future i should either not share home directory or perhaps use a different username when dualbooting?
<cabrioleur> Cann0n, you can set up your sudoers in such manner that it will not ask you for password when you execute this particular command.
<cornfused> jrib: I understand the channel management, but one just de-oped another? why?
<Rawrakitten> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps rewriting my X server, or know the proper xorg.conf "Device" values to make a 7800 gtx work properly?
<Cann0n> figured that much. also, whats up with the sound server? i plug in head phones and i hear it speakers too...
<SayaSe> jrib, well that fixed it. I thought the first reboot would've done that so I never thought that far. Thanks for the guidance.
<Cann0n> cabrioleur, will i have to do it to every command? or can i set it up golbally?
<jrib> SayaSe: yeah, strange issue.  Glad you sorted it out though
<Cann0n> globally*
<cabrioleur> Cann0n, you can, but it's a huge security hole up there.
<rashind> cabrioleur, "This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5.
<rashind> (c) 2000-2007 The xine Team.
<rashind> AFD changed from -2 to -1
<rashind> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<rashind> libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd
<rashind> No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> rashind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> cornfused: you can ask LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic if he's around
<nickrud> Cann0n: or set the sudo timeout to some ridiculous amount
<kenny`> I am installing build-essential! I have to insert a cd but i don`t have it with me can I do something else?
<Cann0n> cabrioleur, not worried about security... i mean, this is a laptop. if it was on my slack server, i'd be worried
<zero88> Does Ubuntu come with GTK installed?
<nickrud> !gutsysources | zero88
<ubotwo> zero88: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<SayaSe> kenny`, remove the CD from your software sources.
<nickrud> zero88: if you have cdrom enabled, you probably want to make sure of the others as well
<kenny`> SayaSe: thanks :)
<SayaSe> Then update the repos and it should work... had the same issue.
<Trubadurix> helo how do i check if i have my port 6112 open?
<darkcrab> I downloaded Emerald Theme Manager and I have a theme, but it doesnt do anything. What am I doing wrong?
<Cann0n> so whats up with ubuntus sound server no wanting to kill speaker while a headphone jack is plugged in?
<Cann0n> thought that was a hardware switch
<cornfused> darkcrab: do you see the theme or has it not changed?
<darkcrab> it wont change
<zero88> nickrud im not sure with what that has to do with my question.
<rashind> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58957/  It seems to be using an old libdvdcss... though I don't know why
<bruenig> Cann0n: say alsa, don't say ubuntu's sound server
<darkcrab> i click on it, and it does nothing
<darkcrab> and when I go to fetch repository that does nothing either.
<Cann0n> bruenig, wasnt sure what sound server ubuntu came with
<cornfused> darkcrab: that's because you're still using metacity
<nickrud> zero88: disabling the cdrom (in the instructions above) will cause apt to look for it on the net
<cabrioleur> rashind, what's the version of it?
<RyuhoKudo> god damn it, why do you start working now?
<jrib> zero88: yes, ubuntu comes with gtk installed
<RyuhoKudo> thanks
<darkcrab> How do I change?
<rashind> cabrioleur, 1.2.5
<cornfused> darkcrab: I believe if you run emerald --replace
<Starnestommy> Trubadurix: netstat -l | grep ^tcp | grep 6112
<nickrud> zero88: sorry, wrong nick (scroll fatigue)
<jrib> nickrud: wrong nick (kennny was asking about the cd-rom repo)
<zero88> nickrud yes i have cdrom disabled. I did cache search but came up wtih about a hundred searches for gtk
<zero88> nickrud :) i thougth so
<rashind> cabrioleur, actually, that's not libdvdcss, it's the libdvdread version #
<cabrioleur> rashind, doh, I just looked at pastebin :-)
<Cann0n> bruenig, since i dont use alsamixer to adjust sound volumes, do u know the answer to my question or were you trying to be rude?
<zero88> jrib ok thanks. how can i tell what version
<nickrud> !gutsysources | kenny`
<ubotwo> kenny`: gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<NETWizz> I got it :-)
<NETWizz> Sound is running :-) :-) :-)
<zero88> !snack | ubotu
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<jrib> zero88: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get remove alsa-utils linux-sound-base alsa-base
<NETWizz> and then the reverse
<NETWizz> I did the first wiath a purge
<dan__> hello
<Trubadurix> Starnestommy: hmm nothing happend ?
<bruenig> Cann0n: just wanted to make sure you realized that ubuntu doesn't write sound servers, a lot of people seem to attribute things to ubuntu incorrectly
<kenny`> ubotwo: 10x
<Starnestommy> Trubadurix: in that case, it probably isn't listening on 6112
<zero88> jrib kool thanks
<deeproot> i may get kicked for this but Cann0n you have a shitty attitude
<dan__> anyone know anything about "MythTv" frontend ?
<Trubadurix> Starnestommy: and thats mean its closed?
<zero88> jrib and im asumming i have all the gnome libraries sence i am running in  gnome
<Cann0n> deeproot, thankyou.
<iobelix> i installed another distro on another partition and used the same username and password and i had major file permission problems and could not log in, i solved all of those but was just wondering if in the future i should either not share home directory or perhaps use a different username when dualbooting?
<Starnestommy> Trubadurix: yes
<Trubadurix> Starnestommy: aha so do you know how to open it? :-)
<kust3mz> Can someone help me with running ununtu linux i have a prolb with installing it
<jrib> zero88: probably depends on what you mean by "all the gnome libraries".  Why do you want to know?
<Starnestommy> Trubadurix: run a program that binds to port 6112
<cornfused> kust3mz: more info on the problem plz
<SayaSe> kst3mz, what kind of problem?
<rashind> iobelix, sharing home directories can be dangerous, but you might be able to work around it by changing your login settings to allow you to log in even if you don't own your home directory.
<morghanphoenix>  Anyone know what the problem is here, trying to play a mkv file and this is all that mplayer xone or vlc will give me. I've installed both libraries listed on the matroska page so I don't know what's wrong with my video, any ideas? http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/morghanphoenix/Errors/snapshot1.png
<nickrud> iobelix: the uid (user id) is what is written to the disk, and the os matches that to the corresponding name in /etc/passwd. You need to make sure both os's are using the same uid number for the user name
<chrome> iobelix: ^^ what he said
<SayaSe> morghanphoenix, are you using that abomination that is Compiz?
<Trubadurix> Starnestommy: well axely my problem is i run a program "redvex" and it makes the error "cannot bind on port 6112"
<morghanphoenix> Aye, that it?
<Cann0n> deeproot, do you know how why alsa doesnt switch off speakers when audio jack is plugged?
<cornfused> SayaSe: What did compiz do to you?
<SayaSe> morghanphoenix, disabling it solved that issue for me. Course I don't know if you want the fancy effects.
<zero88> jrib http://mono-project.com/InstallerInstructions
<deeproot> Cann0n sorry no but i did get some great help with my laptop's sound problems from alsa those dudes are great in there
<SayaSe> cornfused, nothing, I just don't think it's worth the hassle that it can cause.
<deeproot> Cann0n join /alsa and ask i bet they can help
<cornfused> SayaSe: I guess that makes sense, it worked out of the box for me
<jrib> zero88: but mono is packaged in the repositories as well.  And I believe it's installed by default too
<zero88> jrib also if you know where would i get these?     libgailutil.so.17 libglitz.so.1 libnspr4.so libplc4.so libplds4.so
<iobelix> nickrud, rashind, chrome, thank you. what if i were to use a different username but mount the same partition as /home for both distros? i can always change access permissions to share docs etc
<Cann0n> deeproot, join #2,000  these guys are funny
<zero88> jrib WHAT? default? hm, i knew it was in the respitories but i wasnt sure everyhting i would need to dl. so i jsut dl the installer
<Techt0nix> when i try to load Unbuntu i get the splash loading bar it hangs at 3 bars can anyone help?
<SayaSe> cornfused, it works just fine here too, but it takes system resources for things I don't need.
<jrib> !guidelines > Cann0n (read the private message from ubotu)
<whereamitoday> i accidently removed the connection icon from the panel (the one that shows that you are connected "wired") whats the name of that panel?
<nickrud> iobelix: it's easier to change the uid's to match. Edit the /etc/passwd and /etc/group file in one os to match the other for the name
<cornfused> Techt0nix: how long does it hang? a little hang is normal
<jrib> Cann0n: read those and do not do that again
<Techt0nix> i left it for longer then 30mins
<cabrioleur> rashind, one more thing to try
<deeproot> haha you win im a newb
<Techt0nix> it will not load up at all
<Cann0n> :) all fun and games
<cornfused> Techt0nix: can you boot in recovery mode?
<Cann0n> jrib, i wish someone was here to kick the person that did that to me last week...
<zero88> Techt0nix, have you been able to boot before?
<iobelix> nickrud, okay, i will remember that. so the uid and guid should be the same as the distro that was installed first?
<amenado> whereamitoday-> nm applet
<Techt0nix> never been about to boot before
<cabrioleur> rashind, insert a css dvd and make sure that /dev/dvd exists
<Techt0nix> able*
<ghindo> Techtronix:  hit Escape at GRUB
<whereamitoday> amenado, huh?
<Techt0nix> im sorry im nub at linux what is GRUB
<NETWizz> I love the Ubuntu Documentation
<NETWizz> THe people who write it are awesome
<amenado> whereamitoday-> you had a question i answered
<Cann0n> Techt0nix, a boot loader
<cornfused> !grub | Techt0nix
<ubotwo> Techt0nix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whereamitoday> amenado, where can i find that?
<jrib> Cann0n: In the future, you can always call !ops if no one is around when you need an opp in this channel.  In any case that doesn't mean you should do it to others
<SayaSe> <Techt0nix>, just hit Esc when it tells you to hit Esc to enter the menu during boot.
<Cann0n> Techt0nix, if you had windows on another partition, it would allow you to select which os to boot
<rashind> cabrioleur, Hm.  No, it doesn't.  I have dvd1 and dvd2... but no dvd
<Optimus55> hey can anyone help me with a problem here? gutsy doesn't do my cpu scaling anymore on my AMDx2
<jrib> zero88: you want to stick to installing things from the repositories
<Techt0nix> when i tryed it i took windows off because i wanted to only run Ubuntu
<NETWizz> Just build a dedicated ubuntu compute
<cornfused> Techt0nix: GRUB will allow you to boot ubuntu in recovery mode
<CVD-PR> hey there, where are the databases i created in mysql?
<NETWizz> A better question is how to back up your databases
<cornfused> Techt0nix: it will then give you terminal output while booting which will show you where it stops
<Techt0nix> ok so i just put in the CD and when it starts to boot i push esc?
<Cann0n> jrid, if i fall for something stupid, i'm not going to run and tell an op. :P reminds me of the old windows Alt + F4 trick.
<CVD-PR> ?
<NETWizz> I can help you backup your databases if you wish
<cornfused> Techt0nix: your booting from a live CD?
<astheo> hi, anyone likes to help me with my appearance window? i cant anything on it after i installed and uninstalled emerald...
<NETWizz> I never bother to find out where they are stored
<NETWizz> I do backup my MySQL databses daily
<astheo> hi, anyone likes to help me with my appearance window? i cant click anything on it after i installed and uninstalled emerald...
<Starnestommy> CVD-PR: I think /var/lib/mysql/
<Techt0nix> i had downloaded the ISO file off ubuntu site
<Techt0nix> and burnt it to a cd useing MagicISO
<cornfused> Techt0nix: right, but I thought you had already installed
<NETWizz> I cannot remember the emerald thing
<NETWizz> You have to substitute the proper windows manager
<Techt0nix> no can not even get it to start
<morghanphoenix> Well SayaSe It just changed colours, now the wierd crosshatched mess is green.
<NETWizz> Do you have GLX support?
<SayaSe> morghanphoenix, you'll have to restart X.
<cornfused> Techt0nix: there is a list that comes up when you boot from a Live CD
<morghanphoenix> ah, brb
<astheo> NETWizz: are you refering to me?
<cornfused> Techt0nix: It doesn't use grub
<singh> Hi... test message... I need some help
<Techt0nix> my Friend has the same computer as me nothing diff. but he dont have the montior like me woudl that be the problem?
<NETWizz> whoever was asking :-)
<crexor> http://www.crexor.net/~crexor/ubuntu/
<zero88> jrib got it
<SayaSe> singh, just ask.
<Cann0n> Techt0nix, did you write is as an image?
<Techt0nix> yes
<cornfused> Cann0n: he got the ubuntu loading bar
<singh> test again
<CVD-PR> Starnestommy, yep you are right , thanks
<SayaSe> singh, just ask.
<cornfused> !who | Techt0nix
<ubotwo> Techt0nix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rashind> singh, we see your message, just ask
<Techt0nix> Cann0n: yes
<Cann0n> cornfused, didnt see that line.
<singh> Is there a known problem when putting ubuntu to sleep??
<astheo> NETWizz : lol, i dont know bout glx thing. all i know is i cant run my emerald coz of my graphics card. so i uninstalled hoping i would get my appearnce window working again. but it still fails...
<singh> My screen blanks after waking up...
<Cann0n> hmm. when u boot it from a live cd, its super slow... i thought mine didnt work.
<chrome> ah Twinview 24" flat panels running at 1920x1200 is pure sex, let me tell you.
<NETWizz> WHat graphics card do you have, astheo?
<Cann0n> Techt0nix, what are the specs on that system?
<rashind> singh, there are ENDLESS known problems putting Ubuntu to sleep.  I've got 3 laptops, and I haven't gotten one to sleep and come back without screwing something up.
<Techt0nix> Cann0n: well my friend has the same computer as me and his works fine
<NETWizz> you can run glxinfo
<zero88> jrib does mono,(if you know) give you an environment like visual basic. or is it all command line?
<Cann0n> did you check the md5 of the iso file after u downloaded it?
<NETWizz> The first two lines are hte most important
<NETWizz> display: :0  screen: 0
<NETWizz> direct rendering: Yes
<Techt0nix> Cann0n: 512MB RAM 40GB HD 2.93 processor
<astheo> ATI, never asking bout it, i tried to get work in every distro i tried but no luck. gettin my appearance window work this time is all that matters...:)
<astheo> mind
<Cann0n> compaq?
<Techt0nix> Cann0n: HP
<NETWizz> ouch
<nonix4> rashind: mainly audio & usb/firewire type of problems?
<NETWizz> I like Nvidia
<NETWizz> THey are the bomb on Linux
<astheo> yeah il buy one soon
<NETWizz> Mine has a crappy 7600 GT and it renders awesome
<Techt0nix> cann0n: also a nVidia 256MB video card
<Cann0n> hmm i'd go back to the .iso file and check to see if the md5sum matches it
<singh> thanks rashind. the thing is, I have audio playing when it sleeps, and after wakeup it continues playing... but the screen is almost blank. I say almost because I can see a faint image of my logon-dialog and it is responsive too!!!
<Cann0n> nvidia rock
<rashind> nonix4, my best shot had no audio on waking, but another machine won't even bring up gnome or a working command line on waking.
<NETWizz> If I were to buy a card now, I would probably get a 7800 GT or an 8600 GT with 512 MB
<kraft__> hello
<wexler> NETWizz: Do you install the nVidia driver using their recommended steps?
<NETWizz> yes
<kraft__> i've just found out raid 1 seems to be broken
<Techt0nix> Cann0n: how would i know if md5 matches it i have never tryed linux before today
<kraft__> is that a well known issue?
<astheo> so no fix for my problem?:(
<NETWizz> apt-get install nvida-glx-new I think
<NETWizz> or it is just nvidia-glx
<nonix4> kraft__: broken in which sense?
<wexler> ah ok, I've always gone to run level 2 and ran the .sh file
<Techt0nix> Cann0n: u can open a Query if u like would be easyier to talk
<wexler> but its a pain when the kernel is updated - have to recompile the nvidia kernel
<NETWizz> I used to do the .run files
<kraft__> nonix4: sorry, that was prolly a little to general, raid 1 won't boot degraded
<NETWizz> It was causing me a problem
<zero88> singh!
<NETWizz> IT would run until I rebooted
<wexler> yeah, I've had that issue before
<nonix4> kraft__: depends on the way you installed grub
<NETWizz> grub is fine I think
<rashind> singh, sounds like your problem is relatively minor: just a brightness issue.  If security is no big issue for you (or even as a quick test, if it is), try going to administration -> login window, and make it log you in automatically.  Then, even if the brightness is wrong, you may have luck adjusting it while logged in.
<nonix4> kraft__: I think by default grub gets installed wrong
<NETWizz> I have kernels all the way back to DApper
<NETWizz> haha
<NETWizz> My Grub list is huge
<abortd> ubotu fixed?
<kraft__> nonix4: orly? any directions on how to fix?
<astheo> how to view firefox donwload manager?
<NETWizz> You just click on downloads
<NETWizz> Same as Windows :-)
<Cann0n> wow.. just tried out open arena... kudos on that game
<wexler> or ctrl+y
<norty> i have postgresql installed and i messed it up and i want to uninstall it so i can start clean, how do i uninstall it?
<gvsa123> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000333333333
<Pulpie> where can i find the pingin plugin that allows you to connect to the xfire protocal
<Darkmystere> Err, How do i figure out what Version of the ATI Driver i have installed..? also whats the newest ATI Cataylist Version
<whereamitoday> i recently installed gmount and when i click on an .iso it doesnt have an option to "open with gmount" and when i go to open with another app its not in that list either, is there another way?
<NETWizz> I did a hard drive upgrade in Ubuntu before
<rashind> cabrioleur, no ideas?
<NETWizz> My upgrade process
<NETWizz> Dapper to Edgy
<NETWizz> Edgy to Fiesty
<NETWizz> Fiesty to Gusty
<NETWizz> 100 GB IDE to 200 GB SATA
<NETWizz> VIA K8T890-A ECS to ABIT Nforce 4 SLI KN8-SLI
<astheo> hey, anyone can recommend a download manager for ubuntu?
<NETWizz> All of that without a re-install
<NETWizz> Azureus
<NETWizz> Azureus manages my downloads :-)
<norty> i have postgresql installed and i messed it up and i want to uninstall it so i can start clean, how do i uninstall it?
<NETWizz> I use WGET though for http downloads
<morghanphoenix> Thanks SayaSe, that did it :)
<nonix4> kraft__: darn, don't seem to have connectivity to my raid1 setup atm... let me fix that :/
<SayaSe> morghanphoenix, you're welcome. If you want both MPlayer goodness and Compiz I can't help ya.
<morghanphoenix> yeah, same thing with wine apps, seems like compiz hates windows programs :P
<morghanphoenix> Though it has no porblem running a virtualized xp system full screen on one side of the cube.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> morghanphoenix, it should
<rashind> alright, well, thanks cabrioleur for your help, I'm going to go see if I can tinker with stuff until it works.
<kraft__> nonix4: are you referring to the initramfs and removing the --no-degraded fix?
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> morghanphoenix, compiz and vbox work pretty well together
<norty> How do I uninstall a program using Ubuntu 7.10? (I want to uninstall postgresql-8.3) ??
<morghanphoenix> I run virtualbox with compiz, spin the cube for XP, Solaris and BSD :)
<Alan_M> norty sudo aptitude remove postgresql i believe.
<Alan_M> in terminal
<kraft__> nonix4: well i guess its the udev scripts actually...
<norty> Alan_M, i did that but when i do dpkg -l | grep postgres there is still a few packages there.. ?
<nonix4> kraft__: been a while since I've tested the degraded mode :/
<CVD-PR> a command to check the services running?
<Techt0nix> Ubuntu hangs after 3bars on liveCD can anyone help
<wexler> top or ps
<Alan_M> did you try the --purge flag norty?
<CVD-PR> ?
<Flannel> norty: What version of postgres do you have?
<nonix4> kraft__: but I remember it needed some tweaking to get it working the right way
<wexler> CVD-PR: top or ps aux in terminal
<norty> Flannel, 8.3
<Alan_M> im crashing fast flannel lol
<norty> I tried removing it a few different ways and now when i try removing it, it says its not there, so i guess ill try logging out and back in and see if that clears things up, brb!
<Flannel> norty: In hardy?
<norty> Flannel, brb
<mneten> hello folks; i tinkered a little too much with what i dont understand (Everything, specifically libdca), and now my videos appear to be a mass of green and purple! running gutsy... little help? (noob here, sorry)
<intardnet> anybody know how to get a C++ plugin for eclipse?
<SayaSe> mneten, are you using Compiz?
<darkcrab> wow, this emerald theme is awesome.
<morghanphoenix> !release
<ubotwo> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mneten> yes, but it was working splendidly before i tinkered (with compiz running)
<SayaSe> mneten, the only issue I know of that causes blue/green video is having Compiz enabled. But since it worked earlier I guess it might not be that.
<norty> Flannel, back, it still says things are installed
<Flannel> norty: if you look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/postgresql-8.3 you see a few more postgres packages, and that has even one more (-client-common) you'll want to purge all four: sudo apt-get purge postgresql-8.3 postgresql-client-8.3 postgresql-common postgresql-client-common
<wexler> intardnet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420886
<norty> Flannel, ok let me try..
<Alan_M> Thanks flannel for saving the day yet again for me.
<Flannel> norty: And, hardy support is in #ubuntu+1 until it's official.  For the record, so take future issues there (that may be the reason why postgres isn't working anyway)
<mneten> SayaSe, i played with the tar.bz2 on http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdca.html, and since then its been broken, if thats any help.
<Flannel> Alan_M: No problem
<norty> Flannel, im on gusty
<Alan_M> I hate when i do that, feel almost like im using ya man heh :P
<mneten> would there be a way to remove and reinstall libdca (or just remove and go back to whatever i was using before?)
<SayaSe> mneten, does it look like http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/morghanphoenix/Errors/snapshot1.png? If not I can't help ya.
<intardnet> wexler: is the CDT updated?  the ubuntuforums link says that the eclipse-cdt package is terribly out of date
<darkcrab> is it recommended to upgrade everytime their is a new release?
<Flannel> norty: then how do you have 8.3?
<Alan_M> darkcrab, yeah
<mneten> SayaSe, fairly close, but not exactly the same
<Alan_M> its recommended..but not required
<zero88> Can anyone tell me what package this shared library would be in  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<darkcrab> *nods*
<norty> Flannel, I downloaded it from the postgresql website, idk..
<Flannel> norty: Oh, backports.  Well, backports might be the reason its crashing.  Anyway.
<Flannel> norty: er, what?
<norty> Flannel, I tried that command and it got ride of the client and common packages but the postgresql-8.1 and postgresql-8.3 are still there
<wexler> intardnet: not entirely sure, I'd take their word for it, though.  Try the link in the third post.
<intardnet> wexler: roger
<morghanphoenix> hey, there's my screenshot again :P
<SayaSe> mneten, sorry, maybe http://www.google.se/search?hl=en&q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+uninstall+package+installed+from+source&btnG=Google-s%C3%B6kning&meta= has some useful threads.
<morghanphoenix> I thought there was a new release, guess gutsy is the newest.
<Alan_M> darkcrab: Ubotu runs on a LTS release, those are supported for like 3 years on a desktop and  5 on a server. 6.06...its seeming like its doing well, so we dont really feellike upgrading hehe.
<dodi> need your comments pls, i downloaded xubuntu 7.10 using utorrent, i verified the image using md5summer with the md5 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/MD5SUMS and says its okay, but when i try running the cd from virtualbox then "check cd for defects" it says that one of the files are corrupted.
<Flannel> norty: Thats because in gutsy there's no purge command.  You actually should've gotten an error.  instead of apt-get purge [packages], do apt-get --purge remove [packages]
<mneten> SayaSe, thanks, i'll look through it :)
<norty> Flannel, I tried sudo apt-get purge postgresql-8.1 postgresql-8.3 but it says "Package postgresql-8.1 is not installed, so not remove" and "Package postgresql-8.3 is not installed, so not removed" but when i do dpkg -l | grep postgres they show up
<norty> Flannel, I got no error, ill try --purge remove this time though
<Flannel> norty: do you have 8.1 or 8.3?
<norty> both.. :x
<Flannel> norty: Do you have a GUI on this box?
<intardnet> wexler: yeah, it looks like the cdt in the repos is v 3.1, whereas the link has 4.0.3 as the latest
<intardnet> wexler: thanks
<norty> a GUI for what?
<Flannel> norty: For anything.  Or is this a CLI only box?
<Alan_M> Graphical user interface...do you see colors or is it text only?
<norty> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 the desktop version
<norty> colors
<norty> ive got gnome running
 * Alan_M looks at flannel and winks. There ya go bud :)
<Flannel> norty: Alright.  Open up synaptic package manager.  search for postgres, mark each package that shows up as installed (or residual config) for "complete removal"
<norty> Flannel, the only packages that show up are OpenOffice.org database and pgAdmin III
<Flannel> norty: that's impossible
<norty> lol im not lying
<norty> apparently they are gone but dpkg says they are still there
<norty> idk
<Flannel> norty: alright, pastebin the outputof this command: dpkg -l (thats a loewrcase L)
<goose> for whatever reason, my Ubuntu didn't install gnome-theme-manager
<goose> how can I install it?
<Cpudan80> sudo apt-get install gnome-theme-manager ?
<zero88> **** why does my terminal just hang at Setting up apt-file (2.0.8.2ubuntu2) ....
<goose> Cpudan80: tried it
<Cpudan80> maybe its gdm
<Cpudan80> try that
<Cpudan80> sudo .... gdm
<Flannel> zero88: Are you sure it hangs?  Its got a lot to do to set it up.  Lots of crunching.
<Alan_M> is apt-get or aptitude better guys?
<goose> Cpudan80: gdm is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<norty> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58959/
<zero88> Flannel well no i havent checked the system monitor, but it was a small package,really small and i ahve never waited this long for it t set up before. thats why i assumed
<Cpudan80> :-/
<norty> just dpkg -l was way too long
<goose> Alan_M: depends on what you need it for
<bradley> join /#winehq
<Alan_M> goose, thought so..because i thought one broke dependencies.
<zero88> flannel ya no cpu usage either
<Cpudan80> goose: The thing that runs when you hit themes is gnome-appearance-properties
<jim_p> Alan_M: it depends. i have used aptitute only once that apt failrd for some reason
<Cpudan80> Not sure if that helps you or not
<Alan_M> apt-get always screws up for me, i always use aptitude :/
<goose> Cpudan80: Found it. System > Preferences > Appearances
<wexler> norty: What about dpkg -l | grep Post*
<Alan_M> even when telling others how to do stuff ill say aptitude lol
<goose> Alan_M: what are you trying to install?
<Alan_M> not a thing, just trying to get an opinion.
<dodi> need your comments pls, i downloaded xubuntu 7.10 using utorrent, i verified the image using md5summer with the md5 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.10/release/MD5SUMS and says its okay, but when i try running the cd from virtualbox then "check cd for defects" it says that one of the files are corrupted.
<Flannel> norty: Those should still show up in synaptic, not under installed, but under... uh, something else.  You know what, go to the main window, with all packages listed, and start typing "postgres" and you'll get down to the postgres section, and you can mark those two for complete removal
<Cpudan80> goose: oh ok great
<Flannel> zero88: then it may indeed be hung
<[T]-Rex> !search avs
<zero88> flannel,lol
<ubotwo> Found:
<eatatjoes2> when i go to the shutdown icon (top right of screen) it has the option for "lock, logout, suspend, hibernate, switch user" but not one for shutdown or restart...anyone know why?
<zero88> flannel apt-file works tho, maybe i should uninstall and install again
<norty> Flannel, what is the main window?
<zero88> flannel i do get this tho E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Flannel> norty: The main window that lists all the packages.  On the right sidebar thing, select "all"
<renegade420> hehe
<nonix4> kraft__: oh yeah, my fix was rather brute...
<abortd> whats a good program for buring iso's?
<norty> Flannel, I am currently in the Add/Remove Applications window with "All" highlighted and "Show: Installed applications" I am searching for postgres and only the OpenOffice.org Database and pgAdmin III" show up as the packages installed
<Flannel> norty: no no, not add/remove.  Synaptic Package Manager.  System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<norty> :-x
 * dodi says "I guess im stucked...."
<dkT> Hello, I have a problem, I can't install ubuntu on a IBM R61. Someone experienced the same problem?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Try gnome-control-center
<Cpudan80> Flannel: That was for goose
<singh> Ubuntu problem: I have audio playing when I put it to sleep, and after wakeup it continues playing... but the screen is almost blank. I say almost because I can see a faint image of my logon-dialog and it is responsive too, that is it lets me login, and I can see that faint image vanishing
<wexler> dodi: try downloading from a different source?  Try burning the disc at 12-16x instead of full speed
<norty> Flannel, ok I see a ton of postgres stuff, which ones do I want to mark for complete removeal
<chrome> singh: tried the brightness control? is it a laptop?
<dodi> wexler: its still in iso, i check md5's and they are all have the same md5's.
<singh> yes.. its a laptop... and I have tried the brightnes controls too.
<chrome> !tab | singh
<ubotwo> singh: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dkT> wexler: I will try ;)
<wexler> dodi: have you tried downloading from a non-torrent source?
<chrome> singh: sounds like the backlight isn't coming on. Has searching launchpad come up with anything?
<Flannel> norty: Any ones that aren't uninstalled (they should have a different color box, for residual config) look specifically at postgresql-8.1 and -8.3 to start
<dodi> wexler: i tried, my connection is more prone to corruption so i always download from torernt so i can repair corrupted downloads. and btw, official md5 reported correctly. wierd...
<singh> googling for 'launchpad backlight' didn't return anything interesting..
<chrome> singh: what kind of laptop is it? And which version of ubuntu?
<singh> trying further..
<chrome> singh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<norty> Flannel, I think that did it, now when I do dpkg -l | grep postgres i get no results, is everything gone now?
<Flannel> norty: yes
<norty> Flannel, fantastic, thanks!
<singh> chrome: I searched for 'backlight sleep' there, and just 5 results, none interesting..
<fr500> hi
<abortd> whats a good program for buring iso's?
<mneten> wow
<abortd> whats a good program for buring iso's??
<abortd> hehe
<abortd> burning
<wexler>  /waves goodbye to brown.freenode.net users
<abortd> good time to ask question :P
<Flannel> !iso | abortd
<ubotwo> abortd: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Alan_M> !netsplit
<Flannel> er, bla
<abortd> oooo ubotu is fixed
<ubotwo> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Flannel> !burning | abortd
<ubotwo> abortd: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fr500> i was playing with video  playback on ubuntu, i was using dri drivers (but i have an nvidia card). Some high bitrate mp4 videos are very choppy while on xp they play very well, would i get better video playback installing the nvidia drivers?
<abortd> flannel what do you prefer?
<bluefoxx> lots of netsplits lately...
<chrome> singh: I find a lot more when searching for just 'backlight'. Maybe one of them is relevant, maybe not... but its worth a look. Its not a problem I've heard of. What kind of laptop is it, and what version of Ubuntu?
<Alan_M> is seveas playing around?
<Flannel> abortd: I use terminal stuff, but thats just me.
<abortd> well this is a iso of a operating system so it has to be burned to cd can you burn a iso to cd through terminal?
<abortd> because if i dont need a program i mean hell yeah im goin that way
<Flannel> abortd: Its easiest to just right click it and hit burn image
<abortd> im not goin for easy
<abortd> i want to learn :/
<singh> chrome: Ubuntu 7.10, freshly installed on Thinkpad Centrino Duo.
<bluefoxx> oookay...the tv chanel froze or w/e at the same time as the netsplit...
<thewho> i got a problem in firefox anyone can help?
<singh> thewho: g ahead
<Starnestommy> thewho: depends on what the problem is
<Flannel> abortd: When burning ISOs, thats really the best way.  You'll learn that simple is never a bad thing.
<singh> *go
<thewho> the firefox font is too small
<fr500> abortd: use brasero
<abortd> :P
<thewho> and even the whole sites are small
<chrome> singh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/127173 looks relevant, though you're not doing suspend to disk. It might be related. I'd file a separate bug with them, and see how you go.
<thewho> sometimes i cant see anything
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 127173 in xorg "strange Xorg screen blanking control after resume from suspend to disk" [Medium,Confirmed]
<abortd> brasero?
<bluefoxx> thewho: hit ctrl and = a few times
<chrome> singh: Stuff should 'just work' so anything you hit like that is a bug, and filing a bug will get someone looking at it (eventually)
<thewho> but that is only the font that i'm making large
<thewho> even pictures and videos look small
<abortd> thanks for the help Flannel yer a champ
<singh> thanks chrome... I guess I have reached that stage in researching the problem that it's prudent to file a bug now... thanks for all your help... best regards,
<intardnet> wtf was that?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<phuzion> what is going on, did every ubuntu problem in the world suddenly get resolved temporarily or something?  I've never seen a full page of join/part/quit messages besides a netsplit
<intardnet> phuzion: i think the FloodBots were having a war
<Chipsa964> haha
<Chipsa964> well
<Chipsa964> normally the screen is flooded with questions/answers
<phuzion> Anyone know of a good command-line burning utility?
<zamarronstein> hi my friends
<phuzion> Yeah, I'm aware of that Chipsa964
<intardnet> phuzion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58961/
<nomadz_> any one know how to get a scroll mouse (belkin) to work with 7.10 on windows virtual machine 2007??
<ngabriel> anyone know a command line program that will give a dynamic directory listing that will refresh itself? (similar to 'top')
<phuzion> intardnet, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58962/
<farruinn> ngabriel: I imagine something like midnight commander would
<intardnet> phuzion: what were the floodbots doing then?
<nonix4> nomadz_: you sure you can't use any umm... more sane alternative than that vm?
<phuzion> one was setting it so that only 5 people could join every 2 seconds (or the other way around, I can't remember the syntax off that command) and the other was unsetting that.
<ngabriel> furruinn:  good idea.  i forgot about mc
<abortd> !ubotu compiz-fusion
<ubotwo> abortd: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomadz_> nonix4 nope, stuck with what i got
<abortd> wo?
<Ayabara> is there a good tool for searching for file duplicates on my disk?
<l815> firefox  3 keeps telling me to install java but it's already installed (on hardy)
<intardnet> phuzion: why would the bots do that?  it doesnt seem logical that one would set and one would unset that...
<abortd> !compiz | abortd
<abortd> meh
<phuzion> intardnet, it doesn't seem logical because it isn't logical.  They're supposed to work with other, not against each other.  One's got a bug, it seems like, or it has a different listing of channel modes it has to keep
<nonix4> nomadz_: dunno much about that one besides my admin friends telling to give 3x time estimates for anything related to that vm compared to other vms...
<SeanInSeattle> Good evening everyone.  Does anyone know how to pull music that has been purchased legally through iTunes into Linux and play it?
<intardnet> phuzion: should/where do we report that?
<SeanInSeattle> regardless of the type of player or process.
<VSpike> if I remove and re-install dovecot, what would it do with my /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf ?
<phuzion> intardnet, I'm sure its already been taken care of, considering the problem has stopped.
<intardnet> phuzion: gotcha...
<Chipsa964> hmm...how long does it normally take to resize a partition...cuz ive been stuck at 0% for a long time
<SeanInSeattle> Good evening everyone.  Does anyone know how to pull music that has been purchased legally through iTunes into Linux and play it, regardless of the process or player required?
<darkcrab> can you guys tell me what ICMP and TOS filtering is?
<demo_> ciao
<farruinn> How do I set environment variables for applications launched from within gnome?
<VSpike> because that's what I did and it seems to have broken dovecot.  /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf has a date of a moment ago, and I have dovecot.ocnf.bak and dovecot.conf~ both with dates of a dew months ago
<Wavesonics> hi
<phuzion> Chicco, it depends on how large the partition is, silly.
<demo_> ciao da italia
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: I don't think anyone has gotten around the DRM on those, but I could be wrong
<phuzion> A 2 MB partition will resize in nearly no time, but an exabyte partition will take a long time to resize
<Chipsa964> 100 gb
<Chipsa964> oh wait, it kicked in
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn: look here:  http://tinyurl.com/24wzet
<Chipsa964> it took it forever though
<VSpike> is the date shown in ls -l the last modified date, and if a file was renamed, would this datestamp be changed or not?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why sometimes I can't open folders on my desktop (it says "the folder contents could note be displayed")? Also, when this happens, I can't open files on my desktop either.
<Wavesonics> ok so i got a problem :/, i copied a file to a floppy in linux from an NTFS partition. the floppy was not unmounted properly, and the linux instance was hard booted. I took the floppy and am on a new comp now, and the floppy will not mount
<Wavesonics> any ideas please?
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  That page is valid, assuming that you're using the default bash shell that's included with ubuntu.
<VSpike> Wavesonics: best you can do is try fsck I think
<|2-bits|> is there an equalizer program of some sort of equalizer program for ALSA? I am watching a movie, but I want to lower the bass so that I don't bother my roommates
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: I don't mean launching things from the shell - I'm talking about for applications launched from the gnome-panel for example
<mikebot> Oh, but when this happens I can still browse the folder through other stuff (like loading a file in VLC or something).
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: Unless those are supposed to check .bash_profile too?
<Wavesonics> VSpike, thanks, giving it a try
<Wavesonics> fsck /media/floppy0 and just let it roll?
<VSpike> farruinn: If you want to do it for everyone, maybe rc.local is the place to set it.
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  Sorry, I miss-understood what you were trying to do.  Would it be possible for you to clarify?
<l815> anyone know how to get java to work in firefox 3 (hardy)
<Starnestommy> l815: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<|2-bits|> Or is there any sort of video player with an equalizer that I could use to adjust the levels?
<VSpike> Wavesonics: I think sudo "fsck -Vr /dev/fd0"
<Wavesonics> oh, another small problem, I have an onboard sound card, and a "real" sound card, how can I get Ubuntu to use my add in card for sound?
<VSpike> Wavesonics: Sorry "sudo fsck -Vr /dev/fd0"
<l815> will do
<Wavesonics> Vr options are?
<VSpike> Wavesonics: make sure it's not mounted
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: Sure - I've installed a kde program from source into /usr/local. It has some plugins which reside in /usr/local/lib/kde3, but when I launch the program KDE doesn't know to look there.
<raju> bazhang, while booting the livecd i thing the aufs is not loaded with the kernel what to do
<VSpike> Wavesonics: V should be verbose, r should be interactive
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: I need to set $KDEDIRS=/usr/local:/usr
<VSpike> Wavesonics: you may want to look at the fs specific options too.. what fs it it?
<raju>  while booting the livecd i thing the aufs is not loaded with the kernel what to do
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  lol.  I wish that I had enough experience to answer that question.  I'm sorry.
<Wavesonics> hhmmm, well it was originally Win32 files on it, i just took it, did rm -rf * then copied files from a NTFS partition to it
<cjones> why do you record what i say and put it on the net ?
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: no problem, I think did answer it actually :) I put it in my .bashrc, but not .profile. I think it's working now
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: (with it in .profile that is)
<Wavesonics> it says the super block may be corrupt
<VSpike> Wavesonics: it's almost certainly fat in which case I think -f (force fix) is useuful
<Wavesonics> so  fsck -f?
<iRoOoN> any one know how to change the language on ex-chat ? for example i cant read the Arabic word in side the ex-chat
<tanner> what is the best/simpliest way to backup (differential/incremental) of directories?
<Wavesonics> btw VSpike thanks alot so far :)
<SeanInSeattle> faruinn:  Cool.  Do you know if anyone has been able to coerce apple customer service into converting their music to mp3, or if the apple reps had a viable solution for them?
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: Ack, it didn't do it :/ Right now I'm launching it from a script to set the variable but I don't want to run into this problem again
<VSpike> Wavesonics: yw :) just add a -f into the original line I said
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  I'm using mostly commandline and icewm for my x windows experience.
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: Well, first I doubt they'd convert to mp3 since they developed their AAC format and it fuels their iPod sales
<cjones> why does ubuntu  record what we  say in here and put it on the net ?
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: I hear you, my file manager is a sticky terminal :)
<farruinn> cjones: it's a form of reference, like forums, wikis, blogs, etc.
<Wavesonics> VSpike, thanks a million! I got it!
<cjones> farruinn shouldent it be posted as we enter the room
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  (on the subject of music w/ drm) If I purchased the music legally, I should have the right to do with it what I wish.... right?
<Wavesonics> any idea on how to get Linux to use my add in sound card instead of the onboard?
<N8TE> What's up everyone, this is n8te the great
<N8TE> What's up everyone, this is n8te the great
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: Of course, but that's not how the record companies think
<cjones> its illegal in my state to not let the person know they are being recorded
<farruinn> cjones: not really - anyone could be logging this and it's a public form of communication anyway.
<VSpike> Wavesonics: did it repair OK?
<benny_> so I'm having this issue with emerald
<Wavesonics> yes VSpike, repaired and I got the file
<benny_> where it will only apply to the area around the window, but not to the contents of the window itself
<VSpike> Wavesonics: great :)
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  So I just start buying non-drm stuff, and forget about all that music that's got the drm?
<Wavesonics> now I'm having the same problem with my NTFS hdd lol, trying the fix on that, i think I hard reset windows last time
<benny_> so like my titlebar and everything works great, but the rest of the window looks like regular old gnome
<cjones> to record someones words w/o there knowlege in any form is illegal in my state
<cjones> not to mention its wrong
<benny_> ?
<VSpike> Wavesonics: if you need to find the fs specific options, do man fsck.vfat man fsck.ext3
<VSpike> Wavesonics: just for future ref
<Wavesonics> VSpike: aahh awesome thanks man
<Wavesonics> sbd = Serial Bus Device?
<farruinn> SeanInSeattle: I guess, or buy the CDs and rip them to a non-drm'd format.
<kenny``> I just installed compiz-fusion! tell me please how to move the cube!
<Wavesonics> because I'm using IDE not SATA, but it is registering my storage hdd as sbd1
<SeanInSeattle> farruinn:  Funny, I think its been more than ten years since I bought a CD.
<Wavesonics> kenny'': hold middle mouse button in and move the mouse
<VSpike> kenny``: or try crtl-alt-laft
<benny_> any ideas?
<Wavesonics> laft?
<VSpike> Wavesonics: typo :)
<Wavesonics> ah, left mouse
<Wavesonics> hehe
<VSpike> Wavesonics: i meant cursor left
<Wavesonics> got ya
<VSpike> Wavesonics: i have a 3yo jumping on me saying "what are you doing daddy?" repeatedly
<Wavesonics> haha yes i can see that making it difficult
<kenny``> Wavesonics: is there any other choice? I`m using a laptop and i don`t have a middle button :(
<VSpike> Wavesonics: isn't it sdb1 ?
<VSpike> kenny``: try ctrl-alt-cursor left
<kenny``> VSpike: nothin`
<Wavesonics> sdb yes
<VSpike> kenny``: or just try dragging a window off the side of the screen
<Wavesonics> serial device bus? idfk
<VSpike> kenny``: you may not have the cube plugin enabled
<Wavesonics> Kenny``: You need to have more then one desktop too
<drambuie> both left and right pushed at the same time should act as the middle button
<kenny``> i have 4
<FantomZx> âñåì ïðèâåò )
<VSpike> kenny``: try installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<kenny``> i did
<VSpike> Wavesonics: SCSI Disk b
<kenny``> maybe i didn`t enable all the necessary options?
<Wavesonics> I'm really looking forward to 8.04, maybe my dual head will finially work :)
<VSpike> kenny``: or you need to go to settings - preferences - effects and enable the max setting
<Wavesonics> SCSI, well thats just crazy lol, it's not SCSI
<Wavesonics> VSpike: fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<raju> how to use ffmpeg " ineed to convert flv to mpeg"
<VSpike> Wavesonics: used to be that IDE buses were hda, hdb, ... and devices one them were hda1, hda2...
<Wavesonics> right, thats what i remember, but i havent used Linux for about a year
<VSpike> Wavesonics: and scsi buses were sda, sdb, devices sda1, sda2...
<VSpike> Wavesonics: lots of things like flash disks were emulated as scsi bus devices
<Wavesonics> ah
<VSpike> Wavesonics: newer kernels now use the same driver for ide disks so they now all show as sdX
<VSpike> Wavesonics: btw linux has no chkdsk/fsck for ntfs
<VSpike> Wavesonics: only way to do it is to boot into windows, unfortunately
<Wavesonics> VSpike: i know mounting SATA drives was a problem b4, is that wrapped now and handled the same as the rest?
<Wavesonics> crappy, ok I'll try that, thanks
<VSpike> Wavesonics: should all happen transparently.. it does fo rme at least
<Wavesonics> nice
<chrome> Wavesonics: sata seems pretty stable now
<phuzion> Anyone got a good command line .IMG burning program?  Apparently dvdrecord doesn't want to do it for me :(
<VSpike> to answer my own question, ls -l shows mtime which is last time a file was opened for write.  renaming a file modifies ctime, the last time a file status was changed.  ls -lc shows ctime.  and this reveals that dovecot.conf.bak is my old config file
<VSpike> it's kind of naughty of a package to rename an existing config file without telling you
<Griz64> Hey gang. which package does  krandrtray  live in?
<Griz64> belay that.
<Griz64> Hey gang. which package does  krfb  live in?
<VSpike> Griz64: krfb :)
<farruinn> Griz64: apt-cache search is your friend :)
<farruinn> Griz64: or packages.ubuntu.com, that's a useful one
<josh_> is there an emerald alternative
<VSpike> Griz64: was going to say "aptitude search" but the result is the same
<josh_> to use with compiz fusion
<Griz64> VSpike, yeah, i'm just too tired. :-(  I was right, the first time. krandrtray is what I'm after. :-(  (sorry all)
<Griz64> VSpike, yeah, too many hours with my eyes open. :-(
<VSpike> Griz64: know the feeling :)
<Griz64> Hey gang. which package does  krandrtray  live in?
<Griz64> (sigh)   There! THAT is the question I meant to ask.
<Skeep> hi all
<josh_> is there an emerald alterative when using compiz fusion, i'm using debian with ailgx and i cant get emerald to work
<crdlb> josh_: please join #compiz-fusion
<josh_> tghx
<SJrX> I don't seem to be able to get wireless on this notebook to work
<abortd> how do i add more desktops?
<SJrX> The wireless card does not seem to turn on at all
<VSpike> SJrX: what card is it?
<bosanac> Hello people i'm running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i have created IRCD server "oftc-hybrid" i think that was the name but i dont know how to remove the server ( to delete the IRCD ) can somebody help me please i really need some help :S ?
<SJrX> Intel Pro Wireless 210[ 3B Mini PCI
<SJrX> before I got it to detect wireless networks that were around
<SJrX> but I could never connect and it always said there was no power
<ere4si> abortd, right click the workspace changer
<VSpike> SJrX: 2100 ? should work out of the box
<VSpike> SJrX: there does seem to be a nasty driver bug on it though..
<abortd> not seeing anything that lets me add any
<SJrX> VSpike yeah it seems mostly to do that, however this Ubuntu was installed under VMWare since this notebook has no hard drive. So some packages were not installed properly.
<SJrX> I have gotten an external wireless card to work
<SJrX> but this one is a no go.
<abortd> coolya, anarchy online?
<SJrX> What is the bug VSpike
<SJrX> right now kwifimanager says the card is disabled
<VSpike> SJrX: look in dmesg and see if you have anything saying "scheduling firmware restart" or similar
<VSpike> SJrX: hmm for me the bug just stops it scanning
<VSpike> SJrX: doesn't show as disabled
<murlidhar> there is a nautilus script i don't remember which opens the terminal in the current browser
<murlidhar> directory
<VSpike> SJrX: try lsmod | grep ipw2100
<kenny``> another question: I restarted the system and now I can`t enable the cube option! what to do?
<JDStone> why isn't webmin in the Ubuntu repos?
<SJrX> hmmmm
<murlidhar> when u right click on the desktop , a option comes to start terminal??????
<Starnestommy> JDStone: I think it was removed due to some sort of security issues
<SJrX> I don't see anything with firmware in dmesg. It just starts the card
<JDStone> hmm, alright
<Rgem> Is there a channel about regular expressions?
<SJrX> the other wierd thing
<SJrX> is that this notebook doesn't have an eth0
<JDStone> Starnestommy: do you know of an alternative?
<SJrX> it shows up in dmesg for a second with some junk
<SJrX> but then disappears
<SJrX> I don't know what it is
<murlidhar> brb
<JDStone> Starnestommy: an alternative to webmin, that is
<VSpike> Rgem: i think #regex
<Starnestommy> JDStone: I think ebox
<JDStone> Starnestommy: alright, cool.  I'll look into it
<JDStone> Starnestommy: thanks
<Rgem> VSpike: thanks
<SJrX> yeah it's there VSpike
<Rgem> I hope they'll answer my question -.-
<jack-desktop> happy days light savings time ;p
<mip> what is the correct command for dos2unix in ubuntu. dos2unix no longer exist and it is modified.
<[RIT]Rawn027> Has anyone seen this error? fatal: need service transport:endpoint instead of "inet"
<[RIT]Rawn027> postfix setup with mysql backend
<jack-desktop> where is sources.list located?
<[RIT]Rawn027> jack-desktop: the find command works
<intardnet> jack-desktop: System>Administration>Software Sources
<[RIT]Rawn027> find / -name FILE_NAME
<[RIT]Rawn027> boom, there it is :)
<jack-desktop> find command doesnt work
<jack-desktop> i wish it did
<[RIT]Rawn027> use a cli
<[RIT]Rawn027> it works fine
<[RIT]Rawn027> every time, like a charm
<[RIT]Rawn027> just need to read the man page :)
<padski> how do I set my ubuntu install so that it will automatically upgrade to each new release ?
<mip> what is the equivalent command for "dos2unix" latest distributions ?
<Rgem> I've been trying to get the 'abc' of this code with regex: ;h=abc" target but it seems to be impossible, how to do this?
<jack-desktop> you could of easily said "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<intardnet> jack-desktop: true, but you probably want the gui anyway, its less to mess up
<jack-desktop> nope ;)
<jack-desktop> why didn't my clock update for days light savings?
<Rgem> please someone help me with my regex question. The #regex channel doesn't answer.
<padski> Rgem, more detail
<harmental> hey guys...why are the xemacs menus and fonts so UGLY in linux?
<Rgem> I want to get everthing after h= so `;h=blahblah213" target` without " and target. Only blahblah213 in this example
<Gnea> Rgem: using what program?
<Rgem> VB.net
<Rgem> ereg
<Gnea> er, that's a windows program
<raju> i am getting while booting the livecd which i created based on ubuntu doc
<raju> i am not able to boot the livecd which i created based on ubuntu doc
<padski> Rgem, echo ';h=blahblah213" target' | sed 's/;h=\([^"]*\)".*/\1/'
<intardnet> harmental: i am not entirely certain, but i think its because the X graphics library is ugly/outdated
<intardnet> harmental: im not sure tho
<intardnet> raju: did you burn the ISO file to the disk, or did you extract the contents of the iso file to the disk?
<intardnet> raju: what program did you use to burn the program?
<raju> intardnet, i am using k3b
<Gnea> raju: you'll need to click on "more options" on the bottom, then select "burn CD image"
<harmental> intardnet: thx....i there any way to "update" it?? its really beginnig to pisse me off since im doing lots of work in R (using xemacs) and its starting to make my eyes bleed... :o\
<VSpike> Rgem: Rgem you need to do something like \;h=(?<value>[^\;])
<VSpike> Rgem: that will create a named match
<intardnet> harmental: lemme install it and make sure its what i think it is
<raju> intardnet, what i downloaded from ubuntu is working , withat image i created a live cd by following the ubuntu doc , is not working
<VSpike> Rgem: access with e.g. match.Groups["value"].Value
<Gnea> raju: did you modify the contents of the ISO, then try to burn it?
<Rgem> I'm going to try to use split() again...
<VSpike> Rgem: sorry \;h=(?<value>[^\;]*)
<harmental> Intrepd: ok..let me take a look...
<harmental> Intrepd: i cant find it in the repos...
<Rgem> VSpike, with that it doesn't stop when I sees target
<SJrX> VSpike I got the card enabled but now it doesn't pick up any APs
<raju> Gnea, some changes i did
<Rgem> It'll select everything (the whole source) behind ;h=
<SJrX> iwconfig shows the current txpower to be 39 mW. My other notebook is currently at 32mW  and can see 6 APs
<VSpike> Rgem: you are using the regex object in code?
<Rgem> wait, you're code is nearly working
<Rgem> your*
<Gnea> what the... did we just lose an hour? my computer clock says we did, but my phone seems stuck in the past still
<Rgem> \;h=(?<value>[^\"]*)
<Rgem> this works better
<intardnet> Gnea: daylight savings time
<Starnestommy> Gnea: daylight savings time begins tonight
<Rgem> but I don't want the ;h= selected. Just the value behind it
<Starnestommy> and your phone probably didn't know
<Gnea> yeah that's what i figured... gonna give alltel some hell in a bit
<Rgem> VSpike: without the ;h= it would be perfect
<Gnea> wow. as i typed that, it updated and jumped forward. LOL
<VSpike> Rgem: are you using this in code or in the search/replace box?
<josh_> could somone point me to the compiz channel please
<VSpike> josh_: #compiz-fusion
<josh_> thx
<nonix4> Starnestommy: umm, you mean europe <-> us time zone diff is off by one from the usual for next twenty days again?
<Rgem> VSpike, well.. I'm trying the regexp code in a program made for it. called:  'Expresso'
<Rgem> but if it works, I can use it in the VB.net aswell
<Starnestommy> nonix4: probably
<abortd> how can i resize my linux partition? would i have to use a live cd?
<j0sh> hello
<j0sh> I have a problem and I'm wondering if someone here could help me...
<abortd> if you tell people what the problem is they can help you more than likely
<SuperDude> Hey folks
<Rgem> SuperDude: hi :)
<j0sh> ok, I made the transparency setting on compiz to 0 for "any" window
<j0sh> how can I fix that account?
<abortd> so if you open something you cant see it?
<j0sh> yes
<abortd> one sec
<j0sh> but I have this accout that has admin access
<theo_> Bonjour à tous :)
<bluefoxx> http://www.positiveesolutions.com/store/baby-arena-bays-scsi-raid-solution-p-824757.html >is one sexy device...i want one << or two or three XD
<|2-bits|> aww
<Parsec300> j0sh: that's funny!
<|2-bits|> j0sh: I might have a solution for you
<j0sh> yeah? =D
<VSpike> Rgem: I know that will work in vb.net because i am using it.  When you do Match match = Regex.Match(theString, theRegex); the match object has a lot of subobjects which represent all the matched groups
<|2-bits|> I assume you're using the terminal right?
<|2-bits|> irssi or something
<j0sh> no, I'm on another account with admin access
<|2-bits|> okay
<VSpike> Rgem: you'll get anonymous, numbered groups but you can create named groups like I showed you
<Parsec300> j0sh: I've had the friction set to almost 0 once for wobbly windows and if you gave a window a small movement, it would leave the screen permanently.
<abortd> what window manager does gnome normally run how do i replace compiz with it?
<|2-bits|> well, when you go into the account with the problem, type ps -e
<SinnerG> Anyone who can help me with running a cod4 server on ubuntu? It segfaults the whole time and gdb tells me it isnt an executable?
<|2-bits|> (i'm getting ahead of myself)
<|2-bits|> first press ctrl-alt-f1 for a dumb terminal
<|2-bits|> to get back you press ctrl-alt-f7, but that's for later
<Rgem> VSpike: I get Regex not declared
<|2-bits|> then type ps -e, which will list the running processes
<VSpike> Rgem: test it here http://regexlib.com/RETester.aspx it doesn't do named groups but it will accept the syntax and show you the numbered groups returned
<Parsec300> abortd: Gnome IS the window manager.
<|2-bits|> Parsec300: isn't metacity?
<oboy03> why can't i use wifi on my laptop
<VSpike> Rgem: you need to add "using System.Text.RegularExressions;"
<oboy03> im using broadcom bcm94311mcg
<|2-bits|> j0sh: find the one for compiz, and type kill [whatever number is associated with it]
<j0sh> ok, should I log in to the problem account to do this?
<|2-bits|> yes
<Parsec300> abortd: You can turn off compiz in the settings menu and turn off the fancy desktop effects.
<j0sh> ok, thanks guys =D
<j0sh> I'll check back and let you know
<|2-bits|> remember: ctrl-alt-f7 to get out of the dumb terminal
<VSpike> josh__: you could try alt-f2 .. metacity --replace <return>
<j0sh> oh wait, I think I uninstalled compiz when I tried to fix it myself
<|2-bits|> oh
<j0sh> does compiz make some sort of .conf file?
<|2-bits|> actually...
<|2-bits|> I believe it does O.o
<crdlb> j0sh: just use the "Failsafe gnome" session
<Parsec300> |2-bits|: I thought Gnome was the windows manager.
<crdlb> j0sh: compiz will not start in that session
<Rgem> VSpike: Error	1	'System.Text.RegularExpressions' is a namespace and cannot be used as an expression.	C:\Documents and Settings\Bart\Mijn documenten\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\Tribrowse\Tribrowse\Form1.vb	145	15	Tribrowse
<j0sh> ok, I'll try failsafe gnome
<j0sh> thanks, I'll get back soon
<|2-bits|> Parsec300: It's a desktop environment, not a window manager.
<|2-bits|> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacity
<VSpike> Rgem: sorry i probably gave you c# syntax - haven't used vb.net ... just remove c#-isms like semicolons
<|2-bits|> Metacity is part of the GNOME project though
<Rgem> VSpike, I did that already :0
<VSpike> which vnc server will let me access an X session that is already running?
<Parsec300> |2-bits|: You are correct
<|2-bits|> oboy03: have you solved your problem?
<|2-bits|> I have the exact same wifi card as you
<Ayabara> how can I get debhelper 6 in ubuntu?
<VSpike> Rgem: sounds like you just have the syntax a bit off.. you probably need vb.net help.  try irc.efnet.net, '
<Ayabara> 5 is in the repos
<Ayabara> (gutsy)
<j0sh> problem solved! thanks a lot!
<j0sh> I'll try not to be so stupid next time =)
<ngominhduc16> ^^
<Sinnerman> is there a limit to the number of loopback devices i can have, is it restricted by the kernel, or can i create more? there are 8 in /dev, from loop0-loop7.
<solid_liq> Sinnerman, you can create more
<Sinnerman> solid_liq just making a new one with a different minor number thing? i forgot how to do that.
<solid_liq> Sinnerman, it'll probably autocreate more
<Sinnerman> solid_liq i was just wondering, because i've been dabbling with truecrypt and moutned image files and was wondering if there were a physical limitation to the number of image files you had mounted at any one time, seeing as they used loop devices. hmm.
<Cain_> KEEP ON SMILING lalalala
<Sinnerman> how do i clear the command history of my terminal?
<mh512> Sinnerman: history -c
<Sinnerman> mh512 thank you.
<Sinnerman> problem: i am using truecrypt to mount an encrypted filesystem (virtual), but it requires root permission to mount. i don't want to grant it root for obvious reasons, is there a workaround to mount a file i own (as a normal user)?
<niklas> How do I remove a file through terminal?
<|2-bits|> rm
<|2-bits|> niklas: use the rm command
<cpk1> use it carefully though!
<|2-bits|> Yes
<|2-bits|> listen to cpk1!
<niklas> /home/niklas/.opera/lock because I need to delete this file
<solid_liq> Sinnerman, the loop device is virtual, not real, so it's only limited by memory (RAM)
<student> I don't know what has happened to me... I have forgotten some things :( Can someone help me? => I want to cat all files following a certain pattern of wildcards, but these file as in date format name (MMDDYY) and I dont want things like 39 in day. Please someone refresh my memory about this.
<niklas> But I can't find by going to My Computer and further on?
<Cain_> student: would grep help?
<|2-bits|> that's because anything with a '.' in front of it is a hidden folder
<Lovecats> hi all
<cpk1> niklas: thats because the .opera folder is hidden, folders prefixed with a . are hidden
<b_ecca> hi :)
<Sinnerman> solid_liq oh, fair enough. i guess i'll cross the bridge of how many and how when i get to that... which will probably never happen. thanks.
<student> Cain_: no regex man, just in shell using cmd line
<Lovecats> can someone tell me if there is a program out there that shows me all available wireless SSIDs?
<student> Cain_: cat [01]....
<niklas> |2-bits|: ok I see, i'm new in ubuntu. Can you show me how I can delete that fiel then?
<b_ecca> Lovecats: kismet would be nice
<Lovecats> b_ecca ok
<Lovecats> i tried to download and compile it
<|2-bits|> well...
<Lovecats> but i ran into some probs :D
<b_ecca> yeah i know that would happen
<b_ecca> you have to setup a couple of things
<Lovecats> yeah like libnc someting
<|2-bits|> try sudo rm "your file, including the directory" -i
<Lovecats> it said it needed
<b_ecca> for one thing: setup the kismet.conf file and stuff
<|2-bits|> without quotes
<patrickva> Press Alt + Ctrl + Backspace.
<patrickva> Lovecats
<|2-bits|> the -i flag makes the rm ask you before it deletes any files
<Lovecats> yes patrick
<b_ecca> Lovecats: you could try installing it using the repositories, that would also install the pre reqs
<|2-bits|> niklas: so that you can be sure
<patrickva> Do that.
<Lovecats> so using the ubuntu package manager?
<patrickva> Lovecats.
<Tondar> is any application to enable me to create my oun desktop , for expample I want to change size of icons on my desktop
<Cain_> i gtg CRAP
<patrickva> It installs your package.
<Tondar> how I can do that ?
<b_ecca> yup
<patrickva> Lovecats.
<|2-bits|> niklas: there's another way
<niklas> Ok :]
<b_ecca> it also installs the required packages without you having to scratch your head :)
<niklas> Tell me :D
<Lovecats> yes patirck
<|2-bits|> niklas: you could not use the terminal at all...
<niklas> okok
<|2-bits|> open up Computer
<Lovecats> so i just open the ubuntu package manager?
<b_ecca> yup
<niklas> yes
<b_ecca> then search for kismet
<Lovecats> k
<Lovecats> then i marked
<|2-bits|> notice that near the top is a little bar that shows the current directory
<Lovecats> for installation
<b_ecca> yup
<b_ecca> then apply
<|2-bits|> click the little pen and paper near it
<Lovecats> k
<Lovecats> instlling now
<|2-bits|> niklas: type in the directory you want...
<b_ecca> nice
<Lovecats> k done installing
<Lovecats> now what?
<|2-bits|> niklas: then, you should be able to see the file
<|2-bits|> and just delete it
<niklas> Yes I see :] but the file isnt there?
<b_ecca> setup the kismet.conf file
<b_ecca> i mean edit the kismet.conf file
<Lovecats> k
<|2-bits|> oh. then the file is hidden. follow my earlier advice, i guess :P
<|2-bits|> or it's not there
<Lovecats> where is the kismet.conf file/
<b_ecca> /etc/kismet
<dkT> Anyone had trouble installing from a boot disc on an IBM R61?
<b_ecca> /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<Lovecats> k brb
<niklas> My god, why is Opera doing this to me. I deleted that file now, I found it. But still it wont work ??
<b_ecca> find the line where it says source=
<b_ecca> you should edit that line
<Sinnerman> how do i allow a normal user to mount a device? device in this case is going to be a truecrypt partition.
<|2-bits|> niklas: you could try #opera
<murlidhar> where can i find the location of firfox plugins???
<|2-bits|> murlidhar: addons.mozilla.org i believe
<|2-bits|> or do you mean on ubuntu :P
<b_ecca> murlidhar try googling it
<Lovecats> ok im a bit overwhelmed by the kismet.conf file :X
<murlidhar> i mean in ubuntu
<b_ecca> Lovecats: just find the line where it says source=
<Lovecats> k
<|2-bits|> niklas: any luck?
<Lovecats> ok i found it
<niklas> no :[
<b_ecca> edit it to be like this 'source=madwifi_ag,wifi0,AtherosAG'
<Lovecats> where do i get those names from?
<Lovecats> and are they specific per pc?
<murlidhar> it is not there in /usr/share/firefox/
<|2-bits|> okay, maybe this isn't an ideal solution, but have you tried uninstalling it and then reinstalling
<b_ecca> they are driver specific,
<b_ecca> source="sourcetype,interface,name"
<niklas> |2-bits|: many time :P
<oboy03> 2bits: i still have th eproblem
<|2-bits|> oboy03: alright
<Lovecats> b_ecca so do i need to look like in my network config file?
<oboy03> im using ethernet right now, but wifi wont work
<Lovecats> to get the detailed name
<ICQnumber> murlidhar, try something like ~/.mozilla/fireforx bla bla
<oboy03> i got it to the point that the wifi light is on but still does not connect to my router
<b_ecca> nope, most pc's today use madwifi drivers to put the wireless card into network mode
<Lovecats> so just use what u put exactly?
<|2-bits|> oboy03: ah. Is your router hidden?
<b_ecca> you can try it
<oboy03> no
<oboy03> i got wap on it though
<ICQnumber> murlidhar, found?
<|2-bits|> My main problem was just getting it to work.
<|2-bits|> oboy03: are you using ndiswrapper?
<b_ecca> after editing it try running kismet from terminal
<Lovecats> k
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, u mean in home folder?  No i can't find the plugin folder
<oboy03> nope
<|2-bits|> Ah.
<Lovecats> for some reason i cant copy text from Konv
<crexor> http://www.crexor.net/~crexor/ubuntu/
<Lovecats> ah
<Lovecats> there it is :D
<|2-bits|> oboy03: Broadcom wireless chips won't work on linux without ndiswrapper. you can get the blue light to come on, but it still won't work
<|2-bits|> oboy03: try this: http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<Lovecats> b_ecca what about suiduser?
<b_ecca> Lovecats: after running kismet, you shouldnt be able to see any networks but can run kismet
<oboy03> oki dokee i'll try that
<oboy03> how bout u? have u made it work already?
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, actually i have installed firefox 3 beta 3 manually now i want the plugins to be installed in it.
<b_ecca> change the suiduser to your username
<Lovecats> k
<|2-bits|> oboy03: I have used it, it works.
<Lovecats> and uncomment it :D
<b_ecca> suiduser=yourusername
<b_ecca> yup
<|2-bits|> oboy03: Basically ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers in linux for wireless
<|2-bits|> because broadcom never writes them for linux :(
<oboy03> can u help me with this?
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, i want to copy the plugins from the firefox 2 to the firefox 3 folder.
<|2-bits|> Probably
<armedking> Anyone know what the shortcut whas for making your mouse into an app killer?
<Lovecats> k
<Lovecats> running kismet now
<Lovecats> from command line
<b_ecca> can you see any networks?
<|2-bits|> I would advise you to deviate from those instructions and install the latest version of ndiswrapper for the heck of it.
<oboy03> ok
<Lovecats> FATAL: Unable to set pidfile /var/run//kismet_server.pid
<b_ecca> wait a sec
<Lovecats> k
<|2-bits|> just replace 1.49 with 1.52 anytime you see that
<weltall> how do i check who uses /dev/dsp? i've tried fuser but no results and alsa refuses to work when dsp is busy (even if dsp is just an emulation of alsa)
<b_ecca> are you sure its "/var/run//kismet_server.pid" i think theres a part where theres a double //
<josh_> i get a aixgl: driver claims to not suppport visual 0x32 what does this mean
<josh_> it's from my xlog
<oboy03> i'll start with ndiswrapper
<Lovecats> yeah
<Lovecats> i saw that becca
<Lovecats> and yes there are two //
<|2-bits|> alright
<b_ecca> hmm try changing it to 1
<Lovecats> where is it referencing that path?
<b_ecca> check kismet.conf
<Lovecats> k
<oboy03> ?
<chelz> any recommend a good keyboard that's fairly new?
<mark[oz]> hey guys, if bash scripting, how can I check a file doesn't exist if [ ! -f "/tmp/mysql.sock" ]; isn't working
<murlidhar> does anybody know how to make flash work in firefox 3 beta 3 ????
<ICQnumber> murlidhar, how many folders do u have in ~/.mozilla/ ?
<b_ecca> theres a line where it says piddir
<|2-bits|> oboy03: oh and you might want to disable whatever you installed for wireless before that
<oboy03> oh
<oboy03> hm....
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, two folders , extensions and firefox.
<marckie> hellow!
<marckie> !virtualbox
<ubotwo> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<marckie> !ntfs-3g
<ubotwo> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<|2-bits|> Is there anyway to resize ntfs partitions in linux?
<Lovecats> becca
<b_ecca> yup?
<Lovecats> there is a place in the conf file
<oboy03> 2bits: like bcm43xx fwcutter?
<sidelil> excuse me, is it possibile to boot an isolinux bootable cd from GRUB
<Lovecats> to reference the pid file
<|2-bits|> oboy03: Precisely that
<Lovecats> and its currently set to /var/run/
<ICQnumber> murlidhar, well firefox folder is for ff2 and there is a file pluginreg.dat, which says where the plugin are installed
<b_ecca> yeah that is right, are you using sudo when running kismet?
<Lovecats> nope
<Lovecats> should i be?
<b_ecca> yup
<Lovecats> k
<Lovecats> one sec
<marckie> huhummmm...
<b_ecca> try issuing the command 'sudo kismet' @ terminal
<Lovecats> i think its not gonna work cuz i had to use some pretty big hacks to get my wifi to work :D
<b_ecca> oh, but i think you can work this out ;)
<Lovecats> hehe
<Lovecats> wel it says
<oboy03> 2bits: where can i find the driver?
<as> how people
<as> ?
<Lovecats> unable to create monitor-mode VAP..... WARNING: wifi0 appears to not accept Madwifi-NG controls....... FATAL: GetIFFlags: interface wifi0: no such device
<|2-bits|> it's on the web page :)
<as> ufff
<|2-bits|> download it then copy it to your home directory
<b_ecca> try editing the kismet.conf file
<|2-bits|> then paste the commands into the terminal
<|2-bits|> I recommend using gedit instead of vim though. vim gives me the willies :)
<Lovecats> i use VI :D
<b_ecca> but try using ifconfig 1st and tell me the interfaces that are there
<Lovecats> ok
<Lovecats> one sec
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, so should i copy that dat file into the firefox 3 folder.?
<Lovecats> lo and wlan0
<cpk1> Lovecats: whats the wlanconfig command you are using?
<Lovecats> i bet i need to change source to wlan0
<Lovecats> well
<Lovecats> thats a long story
<Lovecats> my laptop
<Lovecats> did not support my wifi
<Lovecats> so someone i met in here helped me set it up
<Lovecats> using some kind of wrapper??
<Lovecats> i just installed madwifi tools
<b_ecca> oh
<b_ecca> thats why
<ICQnumber> murlidhar, if it works the same way u can try....
<Lovecats> my stupid gateway laptop didnt work straight out of the box
<Lovecats> so we had to do some crazy stuff
<Lovecats> like download the win98 drivers
<cpk1> madwifi is still pretty easy to use...
<cpk1> thats ndiswrapper
<b_ecca> it is :)
<Lovecats> yes
<Lovecats> thats what we did :D
<cpk1> why do you have a madwifi error from using wlanconfig?
<b_ecca> i think you can find some solutions digging up in forums though :)
<Lovecats> unable to create monitor-mode VAP..... WARNING: wifi0 appears to not accept Madwifi-NG controls....... FATAL: GetIFFlags: interface wifi0: no such device
<cpk1> yeah you dont use wlanconfig with ndiswrapper
<cpk1> just iwconfig
<cpk1> what does "iwconfig" output?
<Lovecats> i personally hate the way we did it cuz, first of all, it seems like a hack and second of all i didnt keep good notes :D
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, no it doen't help
<Lovecats> u want all the output?
<cpk1> pastebin it
<Lovecats> k
<Lovecats> can u give me the url
<Lovecats> for pastebin
<Lovecats> pls
<|2-bits|> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oboy03> 2bits: bcmwl5.sys is not the right driver?
<cpk1> also might be helpful to pastebin lspci so we can see the chipset you have Lovecats
<|2-bits|> it should be a .inf file
<Lovecats> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58966/
<oboy03> ok
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, i don't understand . If firefox 3 can take the extensions from firefox 2 then why can't it take plugins
<Lovecats> so what is this madwifi tools thing i just downloaded?
<murlidhar> ICQnumber, that too without any modifications , the extensions were installed in firefox 3 automatically
<b_ecca> you can try to use wlan0 in place of wifi0 in kismet.conf file
<Lovecats> ok
<Lovecats> lemme do that
<Lovecats> one sec pls
<cpk1> Lovecats: the tools you use if you are using the madwifi module
<josh_> little help?
<oboy03> 2-bits: can you check this out for me?   http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<|2-bits|> that's the guide I followed
<Lovecats> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58967/
<oboy03> ok
<cpk1> Lovecats: despite that error it looks like your card is working, especially if it has an ip address in ifconfig's output
<oboy03> so im not lost :)
<Lovecats> yeah and i am online :)
<b_ecca> yeah thats what i thought too
<Lovecats> but i am about to go on travel and i want to be able to find SSIDs wherever i go instead of manually adding them
<cpk1> Lovecats: iwlist scan will search for ssids
<Lovecats> ah
<Lovecats> thats really what i needed :D
<cpk1> Lovecats: and then you use iwconfig to set the ap
<Alan_M> cpk1, thats awesome, didnt know that one existed, you helped me by helping lovecats ;)
<oboy03> 2-bits: should i remove utils too?
<Alan_M> thats some insane stats that puppy gives out cpk1
<Lovecats> yes iwlist scan | grep ESSID
<Lovecats> that one is going into my alias :D
<cpk1> Lovecats: it will definitely benefit you to read the man for iwconfig, it is really simple to use, but it is nice to know all the options
<Lovecats> yeah i will do that thank you
<|2-bits|> oboy03: I just followed the directions and copied and pasted them into the terminal
<Lovecats> so is there another way i can setup my wifi that was a bit easeir (i.e. more reproducable) than how we did it before?
<cpk1> Lovecats: also find the script that is trying to run wlanconfig and remove it
<Gigs> Hi, I just ran updates on 7.10, it had been a few months.  Now audacity is entirely broken.  It takes 2 minutes to start, looping Expression 'ret' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1034 on the console.  This same message loops several times when I hit most any menu option or attempt to play a sample.  I found some stuff on google about that error but nothing was helpful.
<|2-bits|> oboy03: their might be a way to do install it from the package manager, however, you do need to blacklist bcm43xx and add ndiswrapper to the modules to be loaded (all done in this guide)
<Lovecats> cpk1, what do you mean "trying to run wlanconfig?"
<cpk1> Lovecats: iirc you set up ndiswrapper by getting the windows driver tehn telling ndiswrapper about it and then doing depmod and then making ndiswrapper auto load on boot
<Gigs> here's the full log http://pastebin.com/m80b568d
<cpk1> Lovecats: that error you are getting is from something trying to use wlanconfig which is the configuration tool if you use madwifi
<Lovecats> how do i start madwifi tool?
<cpk1> Lovecats: you dont have madwifi, you have ndiswrapper, you use either one or the other
<JDStone> ebox breaks my system
<JDStone> and locks me out of all network services
<apo__> Hi
<Lovecats> so if i reinstalled and then used madwifi would it have been easier?
<JDStone> ssh, apache, everything
<JDStone> daap server
<JDStone> oh well
<JDStone> not ready for primetime I guess
<cpk1> Lovecats: depends, madwifi might not support your chipset, lspci should tell you your wireless chipset
<|2-bits|> hey, is there any linux tool that can resize an ntfs partition
<apo__> My Ubuntu box is connected to a local network and uses another PC on that network as DHCP server and gateway. DHCP works fine, it gets assigned the IP address I want it to have, but I can't connect to the network anyway
<apo__> My notebook also uses DHCP and can connect
<apo__> Any ideas?
<Lovecats> well i know by researching that my wifi is manufactured by Liteon but it uses a Realtek chipset
<b_ecca> qtparted
<as> apo__: türk müsün
<apo> as: No.
<b_ecca> qtparted @ 2bits
<|2-bits|> qtparted?
<|2-bits|> alright, thank you
<Lovecats> wow i just instelled Ubuntu like this afternoon talk about jumpin in the deep end :)
<cpk1> Lovecats: the full chipset would be helpful =) just run lspci and pastebin the output
<Lovecats> okone sec
<b_ecca> bye guys im going onto windows, gots to do some programs
<Lovecats> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58968/
<tpyoknig> hey i've gota problem if anyone can help, i move a file with the terminal, nautilus shows that its there  on properties but doesnt display the file and also with ls -la in the directory  moved it to, it doesnt show the file
<Lovecats> i dont see anything related to wifi on my lspci output
<cpk1> Lovecats: hrmm pastebin lshw rather =P
<Lovecats> hehe ok
<apo> Btw, my other PCs also can't connect to that one.
<apo> ping reports "Destination host unavailable".
<Lovecats> cpk1 do u only need the network section of lshw?
<Bozwell> hia
<cpk1> Lovecats: just the info on the wireless
<Lovecats> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58969/
<Lovecats> so basically ndiswrapper takes a configuration file (like from windows 98,etc) and uses that to get your wifi card to work?
<|2-bits|> alright, is their ANOTHER tool that can resize NTFS partitions? qtparted seems kinda sucky
<theHive> gparted?
<|2-bits|> *there even
<pajamian> tpyoknig: if ls doesn't show the file then it's not there.  Can you give details of exactly what you did?
<|2-bits|> gparted seems to not have support for that operation :/ otherwise I'd use it
<padski> |2-bits|, ntfsresize
<cpk1> Lovecats: basically.  I'm trying to figure out why your lshw is so much less helpful than mine... see if it provides any better information if you do it as sudo
<jepes> how can i increase the number of virtual desktops on xubuntu ?
<Lovecats> cpk1: i did do it as sudo :D
<pajamian> !xubuntu | jepes
<ubotwo> jepes: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<|2-bits|> padski: thanks I'll try that
<cpk1> Lovecats: its a pcmcia card? maybe lspcmcia?
<Lovecats> nope its not a pcmcia card
<Lovecats> cpk1: let me send u the URL to the gateway page describing the components
<jepes> its already installed.... im just trying to find the setting to increase the number of "Virtual Desktop" from 2 to 4
<Squa7ch> in compiz?
<Lovecats> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/OasisC/1015266R/1015266Rcl4.shtml
<pajamian> jepes: you need to ask in #xubuntu
<Squa7ch> or metacity?
<Linc01n> jepes: if using compiz u need to set on ccsm
<tpyoknig> pajamian, I use BT to download a file with transmission, well it downloaded it to /home/tpyoknig/download, well I needed it to be on the windows partition, do i mounted the partition with sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5, then i went to load the file in XP and it wasnt there so, i reboot BACK into Ubuntu and load up the termainl and do ls -la /mnt/hda5 the directory isnt there, so then i open nautilus and do a right click propet
<tpyoknig> ries and it says the 2.5GB of space used, BUT 3 file on partition totaling 13.8KB, i can send ua screenshot
<jepes> pajamian: yikes, sorry....  hehehe
<Lovecats> while i am waiting for cpk i have another simple question
<Squa7ch> the desktop switcher thats enabled by default, should be able to open a context menu on it, and change the number of desktops through it
<tpyoknig> pajamian, continued: properties and it says the 2.5GB of space used, BUT 3 file on partition totaling 13.8KB, i can send ua screenshot
<Lovecats> i have like 30 MB of files on my Windows XP machine that i want to copy to my laptop to bring home.. can i just copy them to my Ubu laptop and then back to another Windows machine?
<pajamian> tpyoknig: did you mount /mnt/hda5 when you went back into ubuntu to check?
<Squa7ch> don't have a usb thumb drive available?
<unenough> hi, i have a toshiba a215 but and everything seems to work, except that the cooling fan NEVER goes on
<unenough> how can i turn it on?
<Lovecats> Squa7ch: not one that is 30 MB :D
<Squa7ch> lmao
<Squa7ch> I didn't think they made them any smaller than like 128MB, lol
<tpyoknig> pajamian, yes i did
<Lovecats> so in general files are not transferrable between Linux and PC and vice-versa?
<pajamian> tpyoknig: umount it and check, then.
<BaD_CrC> does anyone here know if the Sound Blaster X-Fi PCI-Express card works with ubuntu?
<Squa7ch> yeah they are
<Werdna> trying to rsync all except a certain directory, and this command doesn't seem to exclude /home/backup
<Squa7ch> what kind of files are they?
<Werdna> rsync -avz /home/ /home/backup/current/home --exclude '/home/backup' --exclude "/home/*/.mozilla/firefox/*/Cache" --exclude "/home/*/.local/share/Trash"
<BaD_CrC> i'm thinking about building a nice media center system
<Lovecats> binary
<Lovecats> ISO, exe, etc
<Linc01n> Lovecats: i 'm not really understand your question~ transfer through network?
<Squa7ch> yeah I'm a little confused as well
<Lovecats> just use my hard drive on my ubu laptop to hold windows files
<Lovecats> then drive home with my laptop and put them on my other PC
<Lovecats> which is Windows
<Squa7ch> yeah should be fine
<Squa7ch> I've done it, no problems
<pajamian> Lovecats: you can put windows files on a Linux filesystem, but if you wish to access them from windows then you need to have special drivers for windows.
<Lovecats> pajaman: well im just gonna FTP them over and back only using the laptop as a transfer mechanism :)
<Squa7ch> then you'll be fine
<Lovecats> i just need an FTP server on my Windows boxes =X
<pajamian> Lovecats: you can do that, but I would recommend samba instead of FTP
<Linc01n> Lovecats: it would be fine, using samba is much better i think
<tpyoknig> pajamian, nothinng
<Lovecats> pajamain: do i need samba installed on all PCs?
<cpk1> Lovecats: you can also use ssh to transfer, sftp and scp both use ssh protocal
<ompaul> Lovecats, don't do ftp do sftp and search for that and putty - but really this is not a windows channel ;-)
<pajamian> tpyoknig: what was the exact command you used to move the file?
<Lovecats> ok i will shush then :)
<tpyoknig> mv /home/tpyoknig/downloads/leopard /mnt/hda5
<pajamian> Lovecats: just ont he linux box, samba connects with ordinary windows networking.
<glick> hi
<Lovecats> ah ok perfect
<pajamian> !samba | Lovecats
<ubotwo> Lovecats: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lovecats> then i need to download samba :)
<Squa7ch> no, built into Ubuntu
<glick> how come ubuntu gives me so much less time with my battery then windows xp?
<Squa7ch> you can access windows shares using samba
<glick> in windows i get like 5 and a half hours
<Lovecats> really? how do i "activate" samba?
<Squa7ch> you don't, you simply open your network and navigate to the shares
<glick> on ubuntu it says 2 hours 40 minutes
<pajamian> tpyoknig: are you sure that /mnt/hda5 existed as a directory when you issued that command and that a filesystem was mounted to it?
<Linc01n> Lovecats: just /etc/init.d/samba start
<Linc01n> Lovecats: like apache server
<glick> anyone know?
<tpyoknig> pajamian,  im 100% sure b/c i moved the .torrent file to it b4 i moved the directory
<cpk1> you install samba and start it, samba can also cause many gray hairs
<Lovecats> well i just type samba from the command line and it didnt recognize
<Peaker_> Why do I get "cant authenticate packages" for normal packages like: "Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe gdesklets-data 0.35.6-1ubuntu1"
<pajamian> Lovecats: look under the places menu and click on Network
<glick> anyone have any idea?
<Peaker_> am I being attacked by a MITM?
<Squa7ch> which I already explained
<unenough> Peaker_, hi :)
<Peaker_> hey unenough
<Lovecats> OMG my pc is there!!!
<pajamian> tpyoknig: I don't know.  I suspect that the mv operation didn't do what you think it did and the files ended up somewhere else.
<Lovecats> wow thanks everyone :)
<Squa7ch> Lovecats, I told you that
<Lovecats> i have to go to bed now good night and thank you so much for the help!!!!
<tpyoknig> pajamian,  in that case where? i've done a updatedb
<tpyoknig> and then locate leopard
<tpyoknig> only fie found is torrent
<xphisherx> hello everyone.. has anyone had any luck with internal memory card readers specifically on laptops.
<pajamian> tpyoknig: leopard was a directory, right?
<tpyoknig> pajamian,  correct
<pajamian> tpyoknig: try locate on one of the files inside the directory.
<tpyoknig> i dont remeber one of the files...
<pajamian> tpyoknig: I suspect that the directory may have been renamed during the mv.
<tpyoknig> pajamian,  : http://geocities.com/twiztid0151986/screenshot-missing.png
<conb123> Hi im having trouble with my ubuntu im dual booting windows xp and ubuntu and when i boot ubuntu it freezes up after about 30 seconds. It used to do this with the live cd so i installed using the netboot files. But it still does it when booting from the harddrive. Could it be to do with the fact that i have my hard drive plugged into an ite it8212?
<Peaker> Why would packages from normal gutsy universe have key signing problems?
<sleepster> conb123: why do you want to dual boot?
<conb123> Because i only have 1 hard drive and i like both operating systems
<sleepster> dual booting is the thing of the past
<sleepster> you should use VMs
<sleepster> check out vmware.com
<SayaSe> Because Ubuntu can't run everything Windows ... and VMs are system hogs.
<mark[oz]> sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<SayaSe> And don't support 3D etc.
<Starnestommy> sleepster: not everything works in a VM
<conb123> yeh i used to but there terribly slow and dontn use my graphics card properly
<glick> anyone know why ubuntu cuts my laptop battery life in half?
<sleepster> most things work perfect in vmware
<pajamian> tpyoknig: not sure.  try to remember at least part of the name of one of the files in the directory.
<mark[oz]> glick, have you downloaded the laptop tools?
<conb123> i think thats where your wrong sleepster
<cpk1> most is not everything
<glick> mark[oz], what laptop tools?
<sleepster> SayaSe: VMs are not system hogs... vmware is very effecient
<conb123> anyway back to my original problem
<pajamian> does it matter?  he wants to dual boot, big deal.
<sleepster> with dual booting, you end up wasting a lot of resources
<Starnestommy> I find xen faster than vmware
<SayaSe> sleepster, you're wrong. It's like a second OS on the same hardware. He asked for help to dual boot, not how to use VMs.
<sleepster> also, dual booting can cause a lot of problems and potentially destroy both volumes
<conb123> ive done it before i have knowledge on this stuff
<mark[oz]> glick, sudo apt-get install lap<TAB><TAB> and see some of the stuff you can get
<mark[oz]> glick, download and play around with them...
<conb123> im not going to break my volumes
<sleepster> with dual booting, you're only using 1 OS or the other... you can't have both loaded, so thus you are only using half the amount of resources
<sleepster> with VMs, you could save snapshots and restore snapshot
<sleepster> in case you break something
<pajamian> sleepster: would you please drop it?
<sleepster> if you get infected with a virus.. who cares.. .just revert to a snap shot
<Peaker> what could cause key signing problems for normal repositories?
<conb123> with vms you have to keep half your ram for usage on the operating system your running it on
<SayaSe> sleepster, show me how you use Adobe Premiere, Poser et al in VM without massive slowdowns.
<sleepster> pajamian: you could drop it if you want
<tpyoknig> sleepster, if he wants to freakin dualboot he can dual boot
<tpyoknig> quit being a douch bag
<conb123> back to my original problem
<sleepster> tpyoknig: I am not trying to make him NOT dual boot.. I am just trying to figure out what potential advantages dual booting has over VMs
<conb123> Hi im having trouble with my ubuntu im dual booting windows xp and ubuntu and when i boot ubuntu it freezes up after about 30 seconds. It used to do this with the live cd so i installed using the netboot files. But it still does it when booting from the harddrive. Could it be to do with the fact that i have my hard drive plugged into an ite it8212?
<sleepster> I haven't ran into someone that has given me a strong enough argument to convince me otherwise
<tpyoknig> sleepster, i dial boot
<tpyoknig> dual^
<tpyoknig> more convient
<tpyoknig> less bs with VM
<tpyoknig> u try to run crysis on a VM vs XP
<sleepster> how is it convenient? I am not arguing.. I just want to know how
<tpyoknig> see how far u get ok
<pajamian> !ot | sleepster
<ubotwo> sleepster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sleepster> lol.. you guys are all off topic too since you joined the convo :)
<sleepster> I will drop it though
<sleepster> for the sake of this channel
<conb123> Hi im having trouble with my ubuntu im dual booting windows xp and ubuntu and when i boot ubuntu it freezes up after about 30 seconds. It used to do this with the live cd so i installed using the netboot files. But it still does it when booting from the harddrive. Could it be to do with the fact that i have my hard drive plugged into an ite it8212?
<conb123> so what do you think guys
<glick> mark[oz], all the things im thinking of installing are installed
<kust3mz> Can someone help me with running ubuntu we tryed to load up grub and the it hangs on work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<Starnestommy> conb123: are any error messages showing up?
<conb123> none just completely freezes
<tpyoknig> pajamian, did u look at my screeenshot
<conb123> after about 30 seconds
<pajamian> conb123: no need to repeat, we get it, the problem is that it freezes up during the boot process...  Does it show what it's doing when it freezes up
<pajamian> tpyoknig: yes, it doesn't tell tell me much.
<oboy03> 2-bits: still there?
<apo> Gah, how do I find out my uid?
<prince_jammys> apo echo $UID
<conb123> er no i get about 30 seconds use then bam i cant move the mouse and nothing moves
<kust3mz> Can ?
<apo> thanks prince_jammys
<pajamian> tpyoknig: sorry, I'm out of ideas, my best advice is to try to remember at least part of one of the filenames inside the directory and do a locate on that.
<sleepster> conb123: check dmesg
<Linc01n> conb123: have u try fsck for root system?
<pajamian> conb123: so it actually boots up to the login screen and freezes up in there after 30 sec?
<conb123> sorry im a bit of a noob i dont know what you mean when you say fsck and dmesg
<conb123> no i can login fine
<sleepster> conb123: turen off gnome
<pajamian> conb123: so it freezes after you login, then.
<kust3mz> Can someone help me with running ubuntu we tryed to load up grub and the it hangs on work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<conb123> it actually logs in to the desktop then freezes
<sleepster> gnome + compiz could be doing it
<icesword> hi
<icesword> guys
<pajamian> conb123: if you press ctrl-alt-F1 and wait for up to a few minutes does it give you a console (text) screen login prompt?
<karuna_bdc> how to run applications (like games) in ubuntu
<mdemocritus> i've got an issue with a widescreen monitor's resolution... i believe it's related to bugs # 182898 and #161816... widescreen video mode appears with a quarter of the screen blakc...
<conb123> oh its not just the mouse its everything i know that
<mdemocritus> i've tried things on both bug threads, but haven't had any luck
<conb123> because i left it on an updating process for ages and it didn't move
<icesword> i used ultraiso to record a ubuntu cd this day,it told me it is not a blank cd ,what is wrong,but when i click on the drive icon,it is blank
<pajamian> conb123: so it worked before the update but not after?
<conb123> no it wasnt the update
<mdemocritus> anyone have similar issues? or know how to fix it?
<conb123> it didn't work before the update
<|2-bits|> oboy03: hey
<|2-bits|> oboy03: got it working?
<pajamian> conb123: so you tried to update and it locked up during the update?
<icesword> ok
<icesword> i used ultraiso to record a ubuntu cd this day,it told me it is not a blank cd ,what is wrong,but when i click on the drive icon,it is blank
<kust3mz> Can anyone help me with this issue It freezes and says work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<conb123> it locks up whatever i try to do
<conb123> it just gives me about 30 seconds usage then it locks up
<pajamian> conb123: what if you leave it in the login screen and don't login?  does it lock up eventually in the login screen?
<icesword> hey
<icesword> guys,any ideas?
<conb123> haven't tried but i dont think it would
<pajamian> conb123: did you try the ctrl-alt-F1 thing like I asked?
<conb123> ill do a quick try but im 99% sure it wont work
<|2-bits|> okaay
<conb123> anything else to try while im there
<pajamian> conb123: ok, just give it a try, also ctrl-alt-backspace
<conb123> im in windows at the mo
<conb123> alright see you in a minuite bye
<pajamian> conb123: either way I can tell you how to at least run the updates without having it lock up
<mdemocritus> icesword, i'm assuming you've tried different disks an everything... is there another program you could use
<elius> is it possibile to use apt-get to install old versions of software(i need to install php 4.3) ?
<mdemocritus> icesword if you have a working linux box, try using k3b, it's really straightforward
<icesword> mdemocritus,hmm.thx,but how to know if a cd is blank
<oboy03> cant make broadcom wlan work
<pajamian> icesword: maybe it's been burned but is blank (ie you burned nothing onto it) and so it can't be used again.
<mdemocritus> icesword: check the properties of the disk, if it says nonempty, use a different one
<icesword> hmm
<mdemocritus> anyone have issues with widescreen monitors not displaying the correct rez?
<icesword> pajamian,it said raw filesystem
<ere4si> oboy03, was just on the forums and this came up - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706034
<sleepster> mdemocritus: what do you mean?
<mdemocritus> sleepster: black bar on the side
<sleepster> mdemocritus: is the screen big?
<meddelem> greetings
<pajamian> icesword: I would recommend trying a different program to burn the disk, and a different disk.  Also make sure the ISO you got isn't corrupted.
<kust3mz> Can anyone help me with this issue when i load up in ubuntu recovery It freezes and says work_notifysig+0x13/0x25
<oboy03> thanks
<icesword> mdemocritus,hmm.that is it,it said it is raw filesystem
<sleepster> mdemocritus: how familiar are you with X?
<mdemocritus> fairly
<meddelem> are there any UMPC users chatting???
<mdemocritus> sleepster: 17 inch acer widescreen, max rez 1440x900
<oboy03> seems easy especially for laymen like me :)
<sleepster> mdemocritus: would you feel comfortable altering the X configuration file?  sometimes when you modify the screen resolution in the little applet, it doesn't modify the X configuration correctly
<sleepster> mdemocritus: you may have ot do it manually
<sleepster> mdemocritus: it's pretty easy though to modify
<meddelem> are there any UMPC users chatting???
<mdemocritus> sleepster: for sure i spent a few days getting x to work on a gentoo box a while back
<mdemocritus> so i'm kinda familier
<meddelem> i have a question about software for UMPCs
<sleepster> mdemocritus: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to see if the resolution is set correctly
<meddelem> any care to respond?
<sleepster> mdemocritus: at the very bottom of that file, you sould see a section called "screen"
<mdemocritus> sleepster: the resolution is in xorg.conf, along with 1440x1440, kinda odd
<sleepster> mdemocritus: yeah .. sometimes it is weird.. change that to 1440 x 900
<kust3mz> Can any one help me?
<sleepster> or whatever you want your resolution to be
<sleepster> mdemocritus: then reboot your machine
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: does it show anything else besides that?
<mdemocritus> yeah, the correct resolution is already in there
<xphisherx> hello everyone i need help installing a memory card reader .. it's an internal memory card reader..
<xphisherx> for my laptop
<sleepster> at the very bottom? in the screen section?
<sleepster> mdemocritus:
<mdemocritus> yeah
<burningice> morgen zusammen
<sleepster> mdemocritus: under the "Display" subsection.. there is an attribute "virtual"
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: it works find up untill it hangs and it says work_notifysig+0x13/0x25 It shows just a bunch more lines of words and stuff
<sleepster> mdemocritus: it should have the resolution there
<mdemocritus> sleepster: yeah there's a bunch, including the one i want, i've tried deleting one of the superfluous ones, should i remove all of them besides the correct one?
<zorro> ciao
<zorro> !list
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mdemocritus> sleepster: the wierdest thing is that the monitor's osd says it's getting the correct rez
<sleepster> mdemocritus: well you shouldn't have to remove any of them.. just set the "virtual" attribute
<kust3mz> starnestommy: and when i try to load it out of recovery mode a red box just sits and blinks and says out of range
<mdemocritus> Attribute "virtual"
<pajamian> mdemocritus: what do you get with: xrandr -q
<mdemocritus> sleepster is that how i should format that
<x0rg62> hello
<sleepster> mdemocritus: no, it should be "Virtual 1440 900"
<mdemocritus> ah
<myth-newb> lcd issue. If i type sudo LCDd -f -r 4 it displays "lcdproc server" and it shows the time in standby but that is it how do i get it to echo mythtv for instance
<sleepster> mdemocritus: right below your display subsection
<VSpike> I've been using amarok for a long time, but I'd like to go pure gnome if possible.  Is there any other media player that is good at organising a very large collection?
<help> hey guys know anywhere on freenode I can get help with a motherboard problem?
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: any ideal why?
<x0rg62> how i can to know what's the command who execute when i press FN-f9 please ???
<Starnestommy> help: maybe ##hardware
<help> Fans are spinning, light is flashing.
<glick> does ubuntu just suck with batteries?
<mdemocritus> pajamian minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1440 x 1440
<cpk1> psh why would you leave amarok? =P
<pajamian> mdemocritus: and the line with the * next to it is 1280x1024?
<VSpike> cpk1: was tring to trim down the system :) adding amarok adds a lot of crufy
<VSpike> cruft
<mdemocritus> pajamian: yeah
<x0rg62> anybody know please ?
<The_Joe_> The monitor on my laptop is broken, so I'm trying to   use my PC monitor however I can't get it to use fglrx it keeps switching to vesa and everytime I change the screen options they just revert.
<cpk1> VSpike: dont know if its still around or what its like if it is but exhaile (or maybe exaile?) was supposed to be a gtk very close to amarok clone
<pajamian> mdemocritus: and the res you want is listed on a different line, right?
<mdemocritus> yeah
<The_Joe_> I got it working now until I change any more options
<conb123> ok im back to awnser a few questions no it does not freeze if i leave it on the login screen and its definitley a complete lock up because ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-backspace both dont work
<glick> is there an ubuntu laptop channel?
<VSpike> glick: tried powertop?
<mdemocritus> pajamian:  the line is 1440x900       59.9 +   75.0     59.9
<pajamian> mdemocritus: just as a quick test, can you see what happens if you do: xrandr -s 1440x900
<conb123> i just tried starting firefox and going to digg and it just froze
<pajamian> it should change to your res
<glick> VSpike, hmm powertop?
<myth-newb> lcd issue. If i type sudo LCDd -f -r 4 it displays "lcdproc server" and it shows the time in standby but that is it how do i get it to echo mythtv for instance
<x0rg62> no ?
<VSpike> glick: pretty much what is says on the tin.  Shows you processes causing the most power drain
<mdemocritus> pajamian: same problem as before
<mdemocritus> black bar on left side, the screen isn't covering the monitor
<VSpike> glick: some daemon you don't need may be causing frequent wakeups, for example
<pajamian> conb123: ok, I can tell you how to complete the updates without it freezing if you want, that may fix the probblem and it may not.
<pajamian> mdemocritus: so it changed the res, though?
<mdemocritus> yeah
<conb123> it might be to do with the fact that i have my hard drive plugged into an ite it8212 slot
<x0rg62> how i can to know what's the command who execute when i press FN-f9 please ???
<glick> ok thanks
<pajamian> mdemocritus: I think your monitor is trying to compensate for being widescreen, I think that will be a setting in your monitor.
<mdemocritus> hmmm
<kust3mz> Can anyone help me with this issue I have when i load up ubuntu in recovery It freezes and says work_notifysig+0x13/0x25 And when i try to load unbuntu out of recover mode A red box flashs and says out of range any ideals?
<myth-newb> Can someone help me with and LCD issue please. If I type LCDd i get lcdproc server on the lcd but that is all i can do
<pajamian> x0rg62: it will likely be special code in the bios that is run that has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<mdemocritus> pajamian: nope, it's not a ridiculous monitor... no settings for input
<VSpike> cpk1: looks nice.. will test it out. Thanks!
<mdemocritus> i'll try sleepster's suggestion and get back you y'all
<cpk1> VSpike: is it still alive?
<pajamian> mdemocritus: what do you get now for: xrandr -q
<x0rg62> -_-
<hcg> quit
<VSpike> cpk1: very much so, it seems http://www.exaile.org/
<x0rg62> 'cause i know to stop the pc speaker but after 2 minute the pc speaker re-work pajamian :O
<myth-newb> Can someone help me with and LCD issue please. If I type LCDd i get lcdproc server on the lcd but that is all i can do
<sleepster> x0rg62: you want to turn off your pc spkear?
<x0rg62> yes :/
<sleepster> x0rg62: just remove the driver for it..
<pajamian> conb123: I don't know, but you can do this if you want for starters ... go to the login screen (don't login) and press ctrl-alt-F1
<sleepster> x0rg62: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<x0rg62> :O
<conb123> yes
<conb123> then
<sleepster> that will remove the pc speaker kernel module
<sleepster> no more beeps
<x0rg62> no..
<ryan_combs> i need to convert some videos to ogg does anybody have suggestions on what to use
<pajamian> conb123: then ...
<x0rg62> i never had beep
<cpk1> VSpike: cool, not sure if I am glad to see that though since I am a huge amarok fan =)
<magnetron> ryan_combs: avidemux or ffmpeg
<sleepster> x0rg62: oh so waht do you want then?
<magnetron> ryan_combs: ffmpeg2theora
<x0rg62> hum
<VSpike> cpk1: yeah, amarok is excellent I agree
<ryan_combs> magnetron, thanks
<pajamian> conb123: login to the text console with your username and password ...
<VSpike> cpk1: I'm just trying to experiement and see if I can do without my last few kde apps
<pajamian> conb123: and then do...
<pajamian> conb123: sudo apt-get update
<pajamian> conb123: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: which version of ubuntu is it? Also, what version is the kernel?
<pajamian> conb123: and that will run the updates.
<VSpike> cpk1: k3b amarok taskjuggler eric digikam
<x0rg62> when a link my helmet for listen music i hear too the sound by the pc speaker
<x0rg62> :/
<cpk1> VSpike: just switch to kde =P
<pajamian> conb123: then when that is all done, do: sudo shutdown -r now
<pajamian> conb123: and it will reboot.
<conb123> okm but the thing is i dont know if the updates will fix the problem because i have tried to boot an ubuntu 8.04 alpha disc and the same thing happens
<x0rg62> sleepster
<sleepster> x0rg62: sup
<mdemocritus> sleepster, i added the virtual line with the rez, rebooted, and it had the rez at 1152x864
<x0rg62> what ?
<pajamian> conb123: they may or may not, but it will let us move beyond that step.
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: it is 7.10 the kernel came with it so i dont no
<mdemocritus> changed it back to 1440x900, still got the blacl bor
<mdemocritus> bar*
<sleepster> x0rg62: oh.. it's running from your internal speaker  :)  you need to go to the volume control and turn that off
<x0rg62> no
<x0rg62> :/
<pajamian> mdemocritus: bar is on the left and right?
<mdemocritus> letf
<conb123> ok thanks pajamian ill report back soon
<sleepster> mdemocritus: the reason you get the black bar is because the virtual resolution is not set right
<pajamian> conb123: good luck
<x0rg62> i've ever see that with pajamian yesterday
<Almindor> hello
<ryan_combs> magnetron, is ffmpeg2theora a command line in the teminal
<cpk1> VSpike: try replacing k3b with gnomebake?
<baal> hi
<Almindor> how can I remotely visually "login"?
<cpk1> i think thats the only burning suite for gtk
<Almindor> I mean, I have a machine running with gdm on, but noone logged in visually
<kubuntu> can someone help me howto reconfigure fstab (i screwed it up a little)
<sleepster> mdemocritus: so if you set your virtual resolution to 2880 x 900, you will notice your screen is huge
<MaximusBrood> Hello
<Almindor> I have ssh access to it, how can I turn on the remote desktop stuff?
<mdemocritus> sleepster: rez shown by the monitor's osd is 1440x900
<sleepster> mdemocritus: although your screen will still say your resolution is 1440 x 900
<x0rg62> sleepster: ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules
<VSpike> cpk1: i got annoyed with kde eventually, mostly.  Will wait for kde 4.1
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: any ideal?
<sleepster> x0rg62: type this:  lsmod | grep pc
<VSpike> cpk1: I've gone for openbox now, with rox and pypanel and other bits :)
<sleepster> x0rg62: what does it show
<VSpike> cpk1: just seeing what you can do... it's fun
<sleepster> mdemocritus: here let me pm you
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: all I know it that it's something at the kernel level.  Does disabling acpi and apic fix it?
<The_Joe_> Come on I need this...
<sleepster> mdemocritus: here is my xorg.conf
<myth-newb> if i type "sudo mythlcdserver -p 13666" i get "could not connect to LCDd: connection refused" any ideas
<MaximusBrood> The OverSSH guide describes in detail how to install Ubuntu over SSH (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH). In the paragraph titled 'Installing the Base System' they put the --arch argument to 'i386 dapper'. Isn't this outdated and should I specify gutsy instead?
<magnetron> ryan_combs: yes. avidemux is graphical
<ryan_combs> magnetron, what is ffmpeg2theora and how do i use it?
<pajamian> x0rg62: let me see if I recall the problem accurately ... you can't turn off the pc speaker in your headset, but there is no control in gnome volume manager to turn it off and if you go in to edit the preferences there is no line with a checkbox for it.  Also pressing FN-F9 turns it off temporarily but it turns itself back on after a few minutes, is that right?
<x0rg62> sleepster: http://xorg62.pastebin.com/d14f08975
<Vhozard> howto autoreconfigure fstab??
<ryan_combs> magnetron, oh okey thanks
<The_Joe_> Yeah thanks...
<x0rg62> yes pajamian
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: I am new at linux and i dont really no how to get into acpi and apic can you tell me how?
<cpk1> VSpike: hey, to each their own, no clue what eric or taskjuggler is so cant offer anything for those two, and I am drawing a blank for a digikam replacement
<ryan_combs> magnetron, nevermind about the ffmpeg2theora thing
<sbox> hello all,
<pajamian> x0rg62: this is a laptop, right?
<x0rg62> yes pajamian
<sleepster> x0rg62: you have to get rid of one of those sound modules.. but I am not sure which one... try removing one of them.. and then seeing if it does it.. if it still does does.. remove another
<x0rg62> ok
<VSpike> cpk1: best I could come up with is picasa.. feh
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: hit 'e' at the boot prompt, select the line beginning with "kernel", hit 'e' again, add "noapic noacpi nolapic" to the line, hit 'ESC', then press 'b'
<pajamian> x0rg62: I think the laptop is set up to route the pc speaker sound to the sound card in the hardware and you will likely have to use the laptop's custom solution to turn it off.
<gonzzor> How do I set the ctime of a Symlink to match the target?
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: ok i will try
<x0rg62> :(
<Vhozard> anyone who knows howto reconfigure fstab?
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: Do i do this in recovery mode?
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: no, at the boot prompt
<Corty> re
<pajamian> x0rg62: I would pull out the owner's manual for the laptop and see if it says anything, if you don't have it see if there is a downloadable pdf for it on the laptop manufacturer's website.
<cpk1> VSpike: just blowing smoke here, but maybe gphoto or zope?
<ompaul> !expert | Vhozard
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<esox> Hi, I have the following problem : some directories are hidden but their name doesn't start with (.)
<x0rg62> okay pajamian
<VSpike> cpk1: will look into them.. thanks!
<patogen> Hmm I can't unmount a device
<mdemocritus> sleepster: i tried another few virtual resolutions, restarted x and even rebooted, nothing changed
<patogen> It says it's busy
<VSpike> cpk1: liking exaile so far :)
<patogen> however fuser -v
<VSpike> thx
<patogen> gives nothing
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: How do i get to boot prompt
<sleepster> mdemocritus:  your settings should look like this: http://pastebin.com/m56ee3d53
<patogen> What can you do then?
<sleepster> mdemocritus: see the "virtual" thing.. change that
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: reboot.
<mdemocritus> the 1152x864 entry appeared in my resolution lists
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: Then do what
<brizben> my cd burner has stopped mounting cdr disks can some one please help,
<sleepster> mdemocritus: that should be one of the last entries in your xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: hit 'ESC' then do what I said earlier
<sleepster> mdemocritus: set your virtual resolution to 1440 x 900
<x0rg62> i've an other problem... when i close le laptop's screen le light of the screen don't switch off
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: oo ok
<x0rg62> the lid switch
<sleepster> mdemocritus: in your resolution list.. add 1440x900@60
<warddr> hello, how much RAM do I need to install with the live cd?
<mdemocritus> sleepster: should i put the virtual section above the modes, or does that not matter
<x0rg62> in /proc/acpi/buttons/lid/blabla/stat stat stay always on open :/
<cpk1> hrmm i just realized after compiling about 10 things that I was untarring them with -xvvf even thoug they were tar.gz's...
<sleepster> mdemocritus: doesn't really matter
<mdemocritus> damn
<sleepster> mdemocritus: make sure that's the only "screen" section in your conf file
<sleepster> mdemocritus: and that it is not being masked by another
<mdemocritus> yep only one
<sleepster> k.. now restart X
<x0rg62> anybody know anythings about the lidswitch ?
<x0rg62> lid switch*
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: when i add noapic noacpi nolapic do i do it just like so?
<mdemocritus> sleepster: same thing
<sleepster> mdemocritus:  grr..
<sleepster> mdemocritus: how weird
<warddr> how much RAM do I need to install with the live cd?
<sleepster> mdemocritus: I had a similar problem and it was my virtual resolution was F'ed up
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: yes
<sleepster> mdemocritus: you should ask the others.. I am out of ideas
<mdemocritus> sleepster: i dunno if you saw when i first entered, i posted a couple bugs, maybe they can give you ideas
<x0rg62> no ?
<dn4ia> does anyone know how to get a webcam to look like v_psych 1 outta nexiuz?
<mdemocritus> #161816 and #182898
<mdemocritus> sleepster: i tried suggestions in the threads to no avail
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: It said starting up and went black and now a little red and white box is flashing and saying out of range
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: I am useing a 19" LCD could that have any issue with it?
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: wait a couple minutes then hit ctrl+alt+f1 if the desktop doesn't show up
<mdemocritus> sleepster: is there a way i can just install the apparently fixed driver from hardy alpha 5? ref bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/182898
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 182898 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "erratic widescreen intel gma 3000" [Medium,Fix released]
<legend2440> warddr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<warddr> ty legend2440
<overlow_> hello guys. How could i get pressure-sensitivy working on my pen tablet?
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: When i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 it did nothing still says out of range
<holicowww> how do i use whole-disk encryption under ubuntu (i want to encrypt partition with ubuntu on it)
<legend2440> warddr: yw
<jubu> hello peepz/.
<jubu> can get my gedesklets workin on gusty
<jubu> nid help
<aLeSD> hi all ... could u suggest me a substitute to amarok ?
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: what kind of monitor and graphics card do you have?
<jubu> nvidia
<jubu> 7300gt
<fbn> hi, how can I run a command automatically after resuming from hibernate?
<jubu> i have a22" AOC LCD widescreen
<Vhozard> aLeSD you can use Juk or Kaffeine or xmms or audicious
<juelz> hi, i have a problem with vpnc... i try to connect to my office vpn but i get: vpnc-connect: configuration response rejected:  (ISAKMP_N_ATTRIBUTES_NOT_SUPPORTED)(13); does anyone know whats wrong with that?
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: nvidia GEFORCE 5 series And the monitor is a 19" lcd synaps
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: nvidia GEFORCE 5 series 256 MB
<aLeSD> Vhozard: I'm searching something similar for gtk
<cpk1> aLeSD: exaile is basically an amarok clone for gtk
<IndyGunFreak> i don't care for exaile
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: what do you need it to do?.. manage an ipod or somnething?
<cpk1> well, the man asked for an amarok replacement for gtk
<IndyGunFreak> i know that.
<cpk1> personally I dont see why you would ever leave amarok
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: Still there?
<Vhozard> aLeSD you can use Juk and xmms also in gtk
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: I'm trying to find out what might be causing that error
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: exaile doesn't *excel* :), at managing an ipod in my opinion
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: have you looked at GTKpod?
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: Ok
<IndyGunFreak> actualy, i think exaile sucks at managing an ipod.
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak: I will
<IndyGunFreak> i never got it to work right.
<fbn> how can I run a command automatically after resuming from hibernate?
<mdemocritus> sleepster: fixed it... put in 1440x1080 (4:3) for the virtual section, restarted x, now it's at 1280x768 widescreen and looks good... that's a messed up bug
<mdemocritus> thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: just personal opinion of course, but GTKPod is probably the best Ipod manager for ubuntu.. I like it. easy to use.
<sleepster> mdemocritus: oops sorry I was eating.. :)  I am glad you fixed it though
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: have you tried Banshee?
<mdemocritus> lol np
<IndyGunFreak> and cpk1 i wasn't suggesting yuou gave bad advice, but ther'es a lot of reasons to leave amarok.
<IndyGunFreak> i personally consider KDE a virus..lol, and avoid installing its libs at all cost.
<MaximusBrood> What 'linux-image' would I want to use for a Celeron. Many resources say 686, but appearantly only 386 is available.
<IndyGunFreak> MaximusBrood: i386
<unenough> anybody? why doesn't my cooling fan turn on in my toshiba a215 notebook?
<cpk1> the only time i load gtk libs is for firefox occasionally when konq cant cut it =P opposite sides of the world IndyGunFreak heh
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<icesword_> hey
<icesword_> guys.
<icesword_> i have a stupid question,how to know if a cd is blank
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: usually when you insert it, you'll be prompted that you've inserted a blank cd
<cpk1> normally you can just look at it
<abortd> look at the bottom ring on the cd is the easiest :P
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: I couldn't find anything on it
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: second, when you insert it, right cilck your optical drive, properties, and look at how the disk is made up
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: So no ideals? Could it be the monitor?
<abortd> ideals?.....
<abortd> idea
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, hmm.it said filesytem is raw
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: all I can think of is that the monitor doesn't recognize the mode
<IndyGunFreak> raw?
<chrome> ok, that was weird, my machine started printing 3 non stop
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: But no way to fix it?
<icesword_> wait
<aLeSD> and something better than f-spot to manage photos ?
<pajamian> unenough: it's broken?
<unenough> pajamian, no it works in windows
<aLeSD> and it will be nice if it supports videos too
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: hmm, not sureon that one, will probably require two separate apps
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: if restarting the monitor or changing its settings doesn't work, try another monitor
<abortd> am i the only one that notices the ring :/
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks ... and only for the photos?
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: eh, i like f-spot..lol
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: ok
<icesword_> hmm.it said plz insert a cd
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak:  :)
<cpk1> abortd: no, I look at the bottom all the time
<IndyGunFreak> search the repositories, i'm sure there's something in there... maybe imgseek, or iphoto
<IndyGunFreak> but i've never used either of those
<abortd> same here all you need is a tiny bit of light
<abortd> and you know if its blank or not
<icesword_> abortd, hmm,there is a ring in the cd
<rainarrow> hello dudes, how to disable the GNOME's hotkey support for volume control?
<cpk1> abortd: but sometimes it can be kinda hard if you do an overburn
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: hold on, i'm installing iphoto
<unenough> pajamian, ok it works. i gues it works much slower (and therefore quiter) in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i've not used it to much
<abortd> is the circle on the shiny part of the cd icesword_ ?
<pajamian> unenough: that's probably a tribute to ubuntu making more efficient use of the CPU
<icesword_> abortd, i know it is blank,but when i try to record iso to it,it said the cd is not blank
<rainarrow> I mean when I press the volume keys on my laptop, how do I prevent GNOME from changing the master mixer volume?
<unenough> pajamian, yeah :) vista kills this computer
<abortd> then it is prolly a cd you stopped during the burn process
<unenough> but is 44 Celsius a normal temperature for the CPU?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: if you're that hard up for another CD, gimme your address, i'll mail you a fwe..lol
<abortd> and it only burnt pieces of info on it
<abortd> cdr's are like 2 cents toss it
<abortd> try another
<abortd> if it does the same you know u got a problem
<rainarrow> hey anyone could hint me on that? To disable GNOME's hotkey volume control
<pajamian> unenough: I don't know, I don't think that's too hot.
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, hmm,thank you,i just try to work out what is wrong with the one
<unenough> that's 113 Fahrenheit
<Apple44> Hello all
<abortd> meh 113?
<abortd> well if its not enough to break solder joints and shit i dont think it would be
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: install Lphoto, its pretty nice.
<Apple44> i've just installed an emerald theme.. and its messed up windows manager... all i get after login is the X cursor type thing.. with a wallpaper
<pajamian> yeah I know, it's not very hot, pretty cool I would think.
<abortd> but i know im not comfortable in that temp
<IndyGunFreak> but only does photos
<icesword_> abortd, thank you,do you know if there is a test software to test if it is blank
<Apple44> can i do something from one of the terminals to roll bakc ?
<abortd> for linux no
<IndyGunFreak> Apple44: not really
<Apple44> can i disable it?
<abortd> all you can do is try to burn something to the cd
<abortd> thats the easiest way to do it
<Apple44> or remove emerald from starting during my login session
<Bruce_> hi
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I lost "bash_completion" some how. It worked for a bit, then after the last few reboots I've found it doesn't work anymore. I went into /etc/bash.bashrc and made sure the portion about bash_complete was uncommented, and it worked for a bit, and now it isn't again .. help? (I use CLI quite a bit, and it's a PAIN w/out it)
<icesword_> hmm.thank you,i just used ultraiso,it doesn't work
<abortd> your cd is junk then
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: thats what it looks like
<unenough> pajamian, how can i control the fan?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: i've never heard of ultraiso
<icesword_> abortd, ok,there is a ring in the middle
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, hehe,i am on windows
<abortd> like on the shiny part?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: but there's still better tools.
<icesword_> abortd, yes
<papo> can I use asterisks in /etc/apt/preferences? like 'Package: textlive-*' ?
<abortd> then it has information on it
<icesword_> ohhh
<pajamian> unenough: not sure to be honest, I haven't bothered to mess with that myself.
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: what happens when you insert the CD under Windows?
<Vhozard> wtf the world is goin' crazy when a chicken in mexico doesnt play tic-tac-toe
<abortd> and cannot be burned on
<NineTeen67Comet> What room is it for Hardy? #ubuntu+1 or something?
<IndyGunFreak> NineTeen67Comet: yes
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks IndyGunFreak ..
<phuzion> How can I resize an NTFS partition in GParted easily?
<abortd> gnight all
<icesword_> maybe this is just coz when i tried to record an iso to it,and use 8X to write,it said was caching something,and stopped there,and then i clicked
<phuzion> Like, I unmount the partition, and it doesn't let me resize it.
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: are you still there?
<elius> hello, how can i install php 4.3?
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak: hehre
<abortd> icesword_, take the cd and throw it in the trash
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak: I will stay with f-spot
<IndyGunFreak> aLeSD: i forgot about digikam, its pretty good, but you'll have to install a ton of KDE libs if you don't have them already
<Seveaz> elius: buy a timemachine and go three years back :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<icesword_> abortd, no,it isn't ,i cannot used to record an iso anymore,coz 0 area is damaged
<elius> if i could get a time machine i'd find other uses for it :)
<Bruce_> does anyone know an irc client for xubuntu who can use more than 1 ident ? something like aconnect for mIRC for windows ?
<IndyGunFreak> hey, speaking of, where has Seveas been here lately?
<Seveaz> here
<aLeSD> IndyGunFreak:   :)
<icesword_> abortd, but i can use it to record some data file,right
<IndyGunFreak> i've not saw him around
<IndyGunFreak> Seveaz: so why the name change?
<Apple44> anyone have any ideas about my emerald problems? :(
<KalEl> is the ubuntu community developing a time machine?
<IndyGunFreak> did you accidentally ban yourself?..lol
<Seveaz> IndyGunFreak: look at the hostname -- having connection problems
<pajamian> bruce: xchat
<IndyGunFreak> Seveaz: oh ok..lol, gotcha.
<IndyGunFreak> well i hope it gets worked out
<IndyGunFreak> so are you like, a mortal under this name, and i can swear and whatnot while youre' here?
<Seveaz> IndyGunFreak: me too :)
<chi11y> is there some way to make compiz not run on specific apps or alike?
<harry> hello all, i have a nvidiagraphics card 7 series. A monitor capable of hdtv, and my monitor only states up to 1024 how can I adjust it to show its full strenth? I did the KDE>SYSTEMSETTINGS>MONITOR and adjusted the settings,  it took in the software after logging out and back in.. but the resilution didn't change  visually, but it did in the software???
<Seveaz> IndyGunFreak: only if you want others ops to ban you :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<chi11y> windowed games + compiz = extreme lag
<Kama> hi
<Bruce_> does anyone know an irc client for xubuntu who can use more than 1 ident ? something like aconnect for mIRC for windows ?
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: ?.. WELL DUH
<Kama> i am having trouble getting wine to work
<KalEl> xchat?
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, DUH?
<Seveaz> bruce_ pretty much every irc client...
<Kama> anyone here who can help?
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: as in duh, of course running games, wine and compiz, is gonna be slow.
<Bruce_> u sure seveaz ?
<Seveaz> bruce_ yes :)
<Kama> is there a program like ghose mouse for ubuntu?
<Bruce_> hmm do u have a tutorial for me ?
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, yes, I was asking if there is a way to disable compiz, just for game widows, or atleast a number of specific windows
<IndyGunFreak> Bruce_: while i woudl never ever even dream of questioning Seveaz, i do believe he's right on that one.
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: well, thast not really what you asked, you just complained about the lag,
<Seveaz> bruce_ install xchat, play with the networks dialog or use /newserver
<IndyGunFreak> chi11y: go to System/Prefs/Appearance, and on the desktop effects tab, set it to "None" when you play your game
<Kama> i installed wine, and now every time i click on it my computer freezes
<chi11y> IndyGunFreak, it was what I asked, 3 lines above the comment you read ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ok, my bad, must have missed it
<chi11y> np (:
<Bruce_> i'm using xchat atm ....
<jayharu> errrrr.....
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: to errrrrrrrrrr is human
<Kama> bueller?
<jayharu> im planning to buy a toshiba a200-Is1
<jayharu> is it ubuntu ready?
<IndyGunFreak> probably not
<jayharu> :(
<jayharu> i mean...
<phuzion> jayharu, whats the graphics card and processor on it?
<mark[oz]> jayharu, I believe all but the sound.. its using a dodgy intel sound chip
<IndyGunFreak> you can probably get ubuntu running on it quite easily
<mark[oz]> but its 2 second fix to get it working
<KalEl> hi, after upgrading to hardy heron i can only boot with i386 kernel, not the generic kernel
<IndyGunFreak> mark[oz]: and even those are easy tog et working usually
<Seveaz> !hardy | kalel
<ubotwo> kalel: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<IndyGunFreak> acer has the same freakin thing
<jayharu> >_>
<mark[oz]> IndyGunFreak, what?
<Kama> is it worth it to upgrade to hardy now?
<IndyGunFreak> mark[oz]: the intelHDA issue
<jayharu> it has an ati vcard 256
<KalEl> thanks
<mark[oz]> wait till release
<Kama> buggy?
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: well, thats gonna suck.
<mark[oz]> IndyGunFreak, nope, the patch didn't fix mine
<jayharu> :(
<IndyGunFreak> mark[oz]: really?.. hmm, worked fine for me
<mark[oz]> jayharu, the ati stuff is ok.. get a nvidia chipset if possible..
<jayharu> any alternates?
<mark[oz]> stuff works so much easier
<jayharu> well...
<Kama> can anyone answer my question about wine?
<jayharu> isnt the vcards integrated in those laptops?
<palinchron> guys do you know if "backports" is it wrothy to have in my repos?
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: in general, Intel WirelessI(if you plan to use it), Nvidia chipsets are can't miss
<mark[oz]> Kama, uninstall it?
<IndyGunFreak> and should wrk out of the box fine
<Kama> did that 3 times now
<palinchron> I want some kind o of stability plus new features
<Kama> thanks for the obvious tip though
<Starnestommy> Kama: you may want to ask in #winehq
<KalEl> you mean hardy heron is not released yet?
<mark[oz]> bah, I'm going back to rails...
<jayharu> TT_TT
<KalEl> i'm confused...
<jayharu> all laptops here in ksa are ati (almost i think...)
<IndyGunFreak> KalEl: perhaps the fact when you downloaded it and i said it was "Alpha", that didn't clue you in
<mark[oz]> KalEl, nope, releases in april
<KalEl> hmm... my friend came and installed it i don't really know how he did it
<mark[oz]> as IndyGunFreak stated in a very ignoramic way, its alpha
<IndyGunFreak> ignoramic?...lol
<IndyGunFreak> how is what i said ignoramic
<mark[oz]> IndyGunFreak,  I just made that up :)
<mark[oz]> did you like it?
<mark[oz]> love you long time, I'm getting back to my ror
<IndyGunFreak> well, its actually a word, and you horribly misused it, but if you like it, so be it.. :)
<KalEl> but if i am not supposed to install it now, i think i'll uninstall hardy heron and go back to gutsy gibbon... thanks
<IndyGunFreak> KalEl: so why did you let your friend install hardy on your machine?
<jayharu> indy: this are the specs of the toshiba
<jayharu> Toshiba Satellite A200-1SI featuring Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 (1.83 GHz), 1 GB DDR II RAM, 160 GB HDD, DVD Super Multi Drive, 15.4" Crystal Brite TFT, 256 MB Dedeicated VRAM, Vista Home Premium, Bluetooth & Wi-Fi, Webcam
<KalEl> he said that it's the next version of gutsy gibbon with newer features
<mark[oz]> KalEl, but its not stable yet...
<greasy_leftwing> lol
<IndyGunFreak> KalEl: well, he's right, but its still VERY early in its development.. its not even beta yet
<mark[oz]> KalEl, is this your production machine? Or just a  shitty old pc?
<KalEl> ok thanks that makes sense... i will try to uninstall it
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at people who try to uninstall Linux
<KalEl> it's my pc... not very old, 2006 october
<mark[oz]> go to the ubuntu site and download the latest version... just install over the top :)
<mark[oz]> ubuntu is smart enough to know what to do
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: that doesn't really tell me much
<mark[oz]> IndyGunFreak, do you dual boot?
 * jayharu looks for more info....
<sbox> is a load average of 12 pretty high
<IndyGunFreak> mark[oz]: on my PC, yes, but only to manage my TOMTOM.. i boot XP probably 2x a month..
<mark[oz]> sbox, yes
<KalEl> ok thanks... i'm not facing that much problems anyways - things that i most do are working fine :)
<IndyGunFreak> i only gave windows like 20gigs
<mark[oz]> IndyGunFreak, thought so..
<sbox> mark[oz]: cool
<IndyGunFreak> mark[oz]: lol, what made you think that.
<mark[oz]> IndyGunFreak, attitude... I'm thinking how much the scene has changed...
<neville_> Does anybody know what the package iscalled that adds m4a support to xineengine for Amarok? This is in Kubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> attitude?...lol,i don't have an attitude.
<IndyGunFreak> never have.
<KalEl> sorry if i unintentionally offended somebody
<jayharu> IndyGunFreak: someone told me that amilo breaks easily?
<IndyGunFreak> KalEl: how would you offend someone?
<mark[oz]> KalEl, no worries.. it should be fine.. just make sure you get the updates as they trickle through
<jayharu> is this true?
<jayharu> coz amilo looks cool...
<jayharu> in terms of specs
<mad_max02> FSC Amilo ?
<jayharu> fujitsu siemens
<jayharu> yes
<IndyGunFreak> only problem with the updates, is they routinely break, and lea eyou with an unstable system, and if you don't know hwo to fix them, you've got a command line system youd on't know how to use.
<mad_max02> its a good series
<KalEl> IndyGunFreak, not sure if someone was referring to my attitude... but i must let you guys know i very much appreciate what you are doing here - helping people like me who wouldn't be anywhere otherwise
<mad_max02> I've got 2 Amilos
<mad_max02> both work fine
<IndyGunFreak> KalEl: i think he's drunk,i woudln't worry about it.
<jayharu> i need toknow if its hardy?
<jayharu> tough
<KalEl> and i thank you all for that - so sorry if i unintentionally offended someone
<mad_max02> jayharu, its good build. not perfect as toshiba but firm and comfort.
<jayharu> and wont be an expensive paperweight
<mark[oz]> KalEl, nah dude, not your attitude...
 * IndyGunFreak loves expensive paperweights
<jayharu> :((
<mad_max02> jayharu, naah :D
<holoduke> my suspend mode is not working well...  where can i find the logfiles to debug??
<IndyGunFreak> KalEl: apparently he was referrign to mine, which id on't know how, but as you can see, i'm not really stressing about it.
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: i bought a used compaq that works awesome w/ debian... i got it for like $100.
<jussi01> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<jayharu> im in the ksa though...
<jayharu> not in the us
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: thats what i was just noticing..
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: well.. i can't find any real info on that laptop.
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: now this is strictly going off the ones available here in America.
<encrypt3d> does anyone have any suggestions for a reboot problem in Gutsy.  I press the reboot button, and the screen hangs at the Ubuntu splash screen.
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: but i'm reading a pDF spec sheet, and it says they have Intel wireless.
<jayharu> this is the spec for the amilo...
<IndyGunFreak> which is good.. cuz they usually work right out of te box
<jayharu> processor type 	 Intel Core 2 Duo T7250
<jayharu> processor speed 	 2.00 GHz
<jayharu> L2 cache size 	 2 MB
<jayharu> system memory 	 2 GB DDR2 RAM
<jayharu> hard drive capacity 	 250 GB
<jayharu> drives included 	 DVD Super Multi Double Layer
<FloodBot1> jayharu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> sighs..
<icesword_> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> floodbot is evil!
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: that wasn't very bright
<jayharu> sorry
<jayharu> >_>
<IndyGunFreak> the color black is brighter than what you did
<icesword_> l2 cache 2m,hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: what did you say the amilo model # was?
<jayharu> Fujitsu Siemens AMILO XI 2428 Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 2.00 GHz
<Bruce_> re
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: hang on looking
<Bruce_> how can i set another port that the standart port for any irc server @ xchat ? :/
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: is this it...  http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Fujitsu-Siemens-Amilo-Xi2428-notebook.7329.0.html
<zeger-jan> Bruce_ see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<jayharu> checkin...
<mirak> hello
<pajamian> Bruce_: irc.example.com/1234
<mirak> is there  a way to remove package marked as rc when you do a dpkg -l ?
<Bruce_> i will read it ...
<Starnestommy> Bruce_: put it in as irc.server.net/port
<Bruce_> with the slash ?
<Starnestommy> yes
<Bruce_> thanks
<jayharu> IndyGunFreak: the processor speed was different but i think its the same
<Bruce_> lets have a try ....
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: ok.., well, looking at that... and agian, everything is relative to what i'm reading there.
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: but Ubuntu *should* be pretty easy to set up on it, it has intel wireless, and nvidia graphics.
<jayharu> i see.
<jayharu> thanks
<steel_lady> is there some program to split audio files???
<jayharu> errrr
<jayharu> i remembered
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jayharu> hows the sound in amilo?
<pajamian> steel_lady: split how?
<magnetron> steel_lady: audacity
<moralbehav> i have got a server, i read the useridr in /home/unixuser/public_html , in the /home i have got chmod 700 * ,the owner (only) can edit, read, execute you files
<steel_lady> I want to cut out a refrain of one mp3 and have it as a separate file
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: it says the sound is a RealTek... so i'm *guessing* it probably works.
<pajamian> steel_lady: audacity
<kust3mz> Starnestommy: I put a diffrent monitor on and it froze up and did not say anything?
<steel_lady> it says it can not install it because it depends on libraries that are not installable
<KalEl> is there anywhere the messages during the booting process are stored automatically?
<Starnestommy> KalEl: dmesg
<greasy_leftwing> steel_lady: try wavbreaker maybe?
<Starnestommy> kust3mz: I'm not sure exactly what is causing it
<KalEl> wow thanks
<greasy_leftwing> never used it myself tho
<steel_lady> greasy, I am not finding it on synaptic
<pajamian> steel_lady: what libraries does it list?
<CJari> hey
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: what are you trying to install?
<Bruce_> hmmm it didn't work correctly -.-
<greasy_leftwing> she's after a program to split an audio file up
<greasy_leftwing> it in my synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, and wy doesn't audacity work?
<pajamian> IndyGunFreak: she can't install it
<greasy_leftwing> uninstallable dependencies apparently
<IndyGunFreak> greasy_leftwing: that doesn't make any sense
<IndyGunFreak> greasy_leftwing: do you have synaptic open?
<greasy_leftwing> yup
<greasy_leftwing> got it right here
<steel_lady> pajamian, IndyGunFreak,  http://pastebin.com/m6f19e9ff
<IndyGunFreak> hang on let me looka t that
<greasy_leftwing> yer, I'm installing ti right now
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<greasy_leftwing> works fine
<IndyGunFreak> i knew something wasn't right
<IndyGunFreak> greasy_leftwing: how were you tryign to install it?..
<greasy_leftwing> went into synaptic gui
<greasy_leftwing> did search for audacity
<IndyGunFreak> wait, who needs help, greasy, or steel_lady ?
<greasy_leftwing> selected it and marked apply
<IndyGunFreak> greasy_leftwing: right, that should work.
<greasy_leftwing> aye
<greasy_leftwing> seems fine to me
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: did you need help with this?.. i think i was helping the wrong person
<steel_lady> I need help Indy
<IndyGunFreak> ok, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> i've not had my morning tea yet...lol
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: open synaptic
<steel_lady> indy did you see the pastebin?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<steel_lady> I am in synaptic
<pajamian> steel_lady: looks like you have your repositories messed up or something
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: settings/repositories..
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: on the first tab, is everything checked?
<steel_lady> yes it is indy
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<CJari> I installed proftpd after having succesfully installed apache server but I'm yet unable to connect to the server via ftp, is there some specific configuration I need to do?
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: do a search for audacity
<IndyGunFreak> in synaptic
<steel_lady> ok indy I did
<IndyGunFreak> right click, mark for install, then apply
<steel_lady> ok
<IndyGunFreak> does it look like its installing, or did you get errors again?
<steel_lady> jumps out a window 'could not mark all packages for installation'
<mr_magoo> hello
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, very strange, i just installed it, no problem
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: you're using gutsy, right?
<pajamian> steel_lady: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<jayharu> IndyGunFreak:can the ff software run on ubuntu with wine?
<jayharu> manga studio ex 3
<IndyGunFreak> jayharu: ff software?.. whats that.
<steel_lady> I have edgy
<jayharu> ]comicworks
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, maybe that is the issue.
<mr_magoo> anyone know how to get cinerella ?
<jayharu> following...
<steel_lady> I can nbot update edgy because of the lack of the partition space
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: that is probably your issue
<bazhang> mr_magoo: cinelerra? just iinstall it
<greasy_leftwing> thats whjat I was thinking
<greasy_leftwing> might be worth updating
<steel_lady> Indy, how and why? there is no version for edgy?
<mr_magoo> im new to it how do i apt get it
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
<fredmv> can I ask a _serious_ newb question?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install cinelerra mr_magoo
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: no, there's a version for edgy i'm sure, but i think the issue is, whatever repos its trying to access to get those files ar eclosed
<IndyGunFreak> !pm | jayharu
<ubotwo> jayharu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jayharu> sorry....
<jayharu> .:15·04·17:. «jayharu» as i was sayin...
<jayharu> .:15·04·27:. «jayharu» mangastudioex 3
<jayharu> .:15·04·32:. «jayharu» comicworks
<jayharu> .:15·04·43:. «jayharu» opencanvas
<jayharu> .:15·04·53:. «jayharu» illustrator
<jayharu> .:15·04·57:. «jayharu» photoshop
<FloodBot1> jayharu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> now thats gotta be a record
<IndyGunFreak> 2x, in less than 20min...lol
<jayharu> TT_TT
<IndyGunFreak> you aren't very bright ar eyou?
<steel_lady> Indy, so I have to add repos, no?
<jayharu> im a slow typist....
<muszek> hi... my network manager pretty much always connect to a wrong, unprotected network after I boot up... is there any way to make him connect to a specific network(s) only or at least to blacklist some other networks?
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: not really sure to be truthful, if you'll find one that works
<jayharu> i am but i do use copy paste too often....
<fredmv> if I change my uname via Sys->Admin->Usrs/Groups, how can I 'update' my /home/<usr> dir to reflect that?  is it as simple as renaming the dir?
<muszek> fredmv: read the man page for adduser
 * IndyGunFreak is reminded of that line from Tommy Boy, David Spade, By any chance did you eat pain chips as a kid.. Chris Farley..(laughs), "Why?"
<mr_magoo> nah that doesnt work
<fredmv> thanks muszek;  I figured that'd be wrong
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak,   You mean 'paint' chips? :)
<mr_magoo> dont think cinerella is in the repository
<muszek> fredmv: sorry, usermod (not adduser)
<IndyGunFreak> eh, i was laughing as i typed..sorry..lol
<fredmv> No prob..
<bazhang> mr_magoo: you got the name wrong
<tuntun> <tuntun> Is anyone working on redesigning the wiki Revision history page? Its awful.
<^u^> !info cinerella
<ubotwo> Package cinerella does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !info cinelerra
<ubotwo> Package cinelerra does not exist in gutsy
<legend2440> steel_lady:  try sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude install audacity
<icesword_> bazhang, hmm
<tuntun> Is anyone working on redesigning the wiki Revision history page? Its awful.
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: thats gonna be a pain in the ass to fix... have you considered backing up important files, and doing a clean install of Gutsy?
<mr_magoo> E: Couldn't find package cinerella  thats what i seem to get
<bazhang> http://cv.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php mr_magoo
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596160 mr_magoo
<mark[oz]> mr_magoo, try add repositories
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-cinelerra-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon.html mr_magoo
<pajamian> goodnight everyone
<icesword_> k
<steel_lady> indy, no I didn't considered it because I have some provisional install of a program that is 13 years old and that I need for my doctorate tesis. the person whyo did it for me is dead and I can not repeat it
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: provisional install?...
<tuntun> Is anyone working on redesigning the wiki Revision history page? Its awful.
<bazhang> tuntun join the ubuntu-users mailing list and suggest it
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: what program is it that is provisional?.. surely by now its final.
<bazhang> !brainstorm | tuntun add you idea here
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<steel_lady> legend 2440 E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
 * IndyGunFreak thinks ubotwo is a bit more edgy than ubotu
<amikrop> Greetings. How can I minimize Wesnoth?
<bazhang> tuntun add your idea at brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<mr_magoo> cheers guys it seems to be installing now
<IndyGunFreak> the best idea i heard today, was an idea for Tabbed Nautilus
<legend2440> steel_lady: you can download it directly from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy-backports/i386/audacity/download
<bazhang> amikrop: in hardy or gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> legend2440: but she has a ton of unresolved dependencies, i don't think its gonna work, unless that .deb has all of those to
<legend2440> steel_lady: but it will probably have a dependency problem
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<legend2440> IndyGunFreak:  yes
<steel_lady> Indy it is wip package, I dubt you heard of it
<steel_lady> legend, it didn't finish
<amikrop> bazhang: gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> figured.
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: what is the name of the program?
<NitroX962> hello
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, where do you live
<steel_lady> WIP indt
<IndyGunFreak> lol, thats the second time today i've been asked that.. "Indy"GunFreak...lol, Indpls, INdiana
<bazhang> amikrop: are you using compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: stil no joy i assume?
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, pardon,i don't understand your question
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: nothing, it was a bad joke on my part, I live in Indpls, Indiana
<amikrop> bazhang: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Indianapolis, Indiana, USA, Earth
<corza> how stable is 8.04a6 currently?
<IndyGunFreak> corza: probably even less stable than Windows
<bazhang> amikrop: try disabling it and see if that works
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, hmm.earth
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> corza that would be in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<corza> o ic :)
<IndyGunFreak> icesword_: where are you?
<icesword_> IndyGunFreak, hmm,China
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: what is that wip program, what does it do?
<amikrop> bazhang: What works?
<IndyGunFreak> China?..
<IndyGunFreak> damn
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't think they let you on the internet
<corza> how about 64-bit these days, its been a while since i've run ubuntu
<bazhang> amikrop what game are you trying to run?
<amikrop> bazhang: I want to know how to minimize Wesnoth.
<IndyGunFreak> i figured you were here int he states.
<bazhang> amikrop: turn off and compiz and see if that works
<bazhang> -and
<IndyGunFreak> !info wip | steel_lady does this look familiar?
<amikrop> bazhang: Turning compiz off minimizes Wesnoth?!
<IndyGunFreak> well crap, ubotu is sleepin again
<bazhang> amikrop: step one: turn off compiz
<steel_lady> !info wip
<amikrop> bazhang: ok. step 2?
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: ubotu is sleeping
<karuna_bdc> how do you complie a program from source?
<corza> are there a lot of compatible apps these days with the amd64 distro?
<IndyGunFreak> and ubotwo is clueless, as always
<bazhang> amikrop: step two try to minimize wesnoth
<amikrop> bazhang: how?
<corza> or is it still not worth switching.
<amikrop> That's what I want to know.
<bazhang> amikrop: try to right click title bar
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58985/    thats the description of the version in the gutsy repos
<steel_lady> Indy, wip is an old software package that plots graphs and other things over my astronomy images in .fits format
<amikrop> bazhang: There is no title bar. The game is fullscreen.
<karuna_bdc> can anyone tell me how to compile a linux program from source?
<bazhang> amikrop: it can be run in windowed mode however check the settings
<chrislees> karuna_bdc: What do the instructions of the program say?
<Dr_Willis> karuna_bdc,  depends on the source. the normal '3 step' process is documented everywhere, --> ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<Dr_Willis> the trick with source - is getting all the needed parts installed to compile the source. :)
<^u^> and there is 20000+ progs in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: unless your chuck norris
<legend2440> steel_lady:  if you open synaptic and do search for audio editors maybe one of the other apps will do what you want
<karuna_bdc> Dr_Willis: oh ok ill go read up on it
<amikrop> bazhang: ok. thanks.
<corza> AMD64 version of ubuntu: is it worth it these days?
<Dr_Willis> IndyGunFreak,  we all know chuck dosent need a computer. :) he just punches the internet.
<greasy_leftwing> corza: what do you mean?
<steel_lady> legend, in fact the problem is that I have the same problem in many situations and I am angry with linux for this
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_Willis: lol
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: did you read that pastebin i sent you?
<bazhang> corza that is a matter of opinion; some feel it to be so others not
<corza> greasy_leftwing: well the last time i tried it, was a few years ago, and it was basically useless back then because there was barely any apps supporting it.
<greasy_leftwing> corza: seems fine to me
<chrislees> Sorry Karuna, my wireless flaked out on me
<Salvatrucha> hallo
<ohp> ugh
<corza> greasy_leftwing: never run into any troubles i'm guessing then?
<ohp> what alternative is there to AMD/Inel
<ohp> via processors?
<corza> yeah via, but they're not very mainstream
<greasy_leftwing> corza: theres bugs, obviously
<ThaRabbit> sparc? powerpc?
<chrislees> ohp: Via is a bit of a "low-power embedded" niche
<corza> isn't powerpc dead?
<ohp> yeah
<greasy_leftwing> havent really gone full on to make it do anything useful yet tho
<corza> lol then Cyrix remember them haha
<ohp> and sparc pretty much
<bazhang> no there are gutsy builds for both
<chrislees> corza: PowerPC isn't dead, it's used in all three main gaming platforms ATM :-)
<ohp> I just had another p4 burn out
<sjoerd> corza: powerpc is very much alive, just not in the pc consumer market
<sjoerd> ditto for sparc
<ohp> I'm never buying intel or amd again
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: did you read that pastebin?
<ohp> absolutely ridiculous
<ThaRabbit> there's no real desktop alternative though :)
<corza> chrislees: true, i forgot about that.
<IndyGunFreak> ohp: so what are you gonna buy?.. a mouse in a wheel?
<ohp> yeah I don't care
<ThaRabbit> though you can slap linux on a PS3 and go wild :P
<corza> lol
<ohp> in my view there is no desktop mainstream
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chrislees> ohp: Intel has come a long way since the P4, and I think you're limited for x86-compatible processors
<archman> bazhang, how to manually setup ip address here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58987/
<ohp> intel and amd are jokes
<greasy_leftwing> :]
<corza> i'm not sure that they're jokes
<corza> considering the power 99% of the desktop computers in this world
<ohp> "moore's law" still exists only if you count processors that burn out in 6 mos
<ohp> yeah
<ohp> 99% of my computers have up and died
<bazhang> corza and ohp #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ohp> nothing strange or anything about them like wacky cooling
<sofiankr1> I want to prevent Oracle XE from starting at bootup, how can I do that?
<steel_lady> yes indy, I know what is wip because I am using it
<sofiankr1> it is not there in Sessions
<bazhang> archman that seems self evident; have you read this thread:--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: no, that wasn't my question, there is a version of Wip int he gutsy repos(so it should be esay to instlal is my point), and that pastebin i sent you, is how its described, just making sure i twas the same program..
<^u^> sofiankr1, is it listed in /etc/rc2.d?
<sofiankr1> ^u^: I'll check...
<archman> bazhang: please see if this should work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58989/
<icesword> just change S* to s*
<sofiankr1> ^u^: yes it is
<^u^> sofiankr1, If it starts with an S then you need to rename it to start with a K
<icesword> sofiankr1, S means start that service
<bazhang> archman that is might odd syntax; you got it working like that?
<archman> bazhang: no, so i'm asking if something's wrong
<icesword> ^u^, why K,what about k
<archman> bazhang: how to setup prompt?
<icesword> ^u^, why K,what about s
<^u^> sofiankr1, S for start - K for Kill or not start
<bazhang> archman I am guessing you did not read that link, correct?
<steel_lady> indy, it is too much risk for me. I have a work day from 8 in the morning till almost 10 in the evening and the only free day is sunday. I don't wont to ruin my sunday and end up without al that I have. and also I neet to have my sunday for more that struggling with linux the whole day. this is the bad thing of linux. when I am finally at home 1 day of the week, I need to use my private computer for my thesis and my private corresp
<steel_lady> ondence and not to spend my days without rest to become an informatic!
<v3ctor> you should not change it to 's' or 'k', you should change it to 'X'
<archman> bazhang: it holds on dhclient
<v3ctor> you don't want it to start or kill...you just don't want it to work
<archman> bazhang: sorry; i've been a lazy ass....
<archman> bazhang: sry
<icesword> v3ctor, ?
<icesword> v3ctor, why X
<iR`> hello
<v3ctor> so you can easily find it if you want to change it back
<icesword> v3ctor, why  delete that symbol link
<icesword> ohhh
<icesword> see
<v3ctor> icesword: that would be the best solution if he never needds it again ;)
<bazhang> archman that is a very clear guide--getting wireless to work requires a bit of reading/prep beforehand;I'll be happy to answer questions, but you should help me help you and inform yourself a bit first
<mustafa> Hi guys.... I just installed kubuntu on my Asus F3E notebook. but the blue keys don't work probably... can anybody help me
<archman> bazhang, true !
<archman> bazhang ;-)
<sofiankr1> ^u^: thank you very much!
<bazhang> mustafa: the blue keys are the fn keys or what
<sofiankr1> icesword: thanks!
<iR`> I have a question regarding sound... i have an integrated realtek sound card that allows me to choose what kind of a divice is plugged into the jack (for example i can plug a speakear into the microphone jack and assign that jack audio output) ... in ubuntu 7.10, i can only get 2.1 sound ... any way to assign output to a microphone jack on a chipset that supports it?
<icesword> k
<bazhang> be back in second
<mustafa> yes.. they are the fn keys
<icesword> what is blue key
<mustafa> also the kmix doesn't work probably
<icesword> no sound?
<gaE4> hi, i am new to ubuntu, and my question is, whats the difference at synaptic package manager between removal and complete removal
<icesword> hmm
<Starnestommy> gaE4: complete removal removes all the files installed by it, including old config files.  A regular removal just removes the programs
<DRebellion> gaE4, normal removal will keep configs and other such files in case you reinstall later
<gaE4> ah, ty
<archman> bazhang: where to ask questions about networking?
<iR`> icesword: i dont get sound from rear speakers and center speaker
<iR`> this is weird because the subwoofer and center seakear are on the same jack
<iR`> but that might be just a mixer problem
<iR`> however, i dont know what to do about the "mic" in labeled jack which has jack sensing and i have the rear speakers plugged into it
<iR`> dont hear them.
<icesword> iR`, try to turn that up ,as high as possible
<astheo> hi, anyone here using wget download manager? how do i make wget autodetect all files i will download?
<icesword> ! download tools
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<icesword> ohhh
<icesword> you bot
<iR`> icesword: i did try that
<Starnestommy> you had an extra space
<^u^> icesword, no space after !
<iR`> i went into alsa mixer
<iR`> and pumped everything up, no change for the speakers
<icesword> hmm
<iR`> they werent muted either
<icesword> ok
<iR`> but
<iR`> at the far most of the alsa mixer
<ThaRabbit> !download tools
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<icesword> hoho
<iR`> i have 2 tabs without the volume sliders
<iR`> and i can toggle them
<iR`> mic /line-in and another thing (spdif maybe)
<iR`> however, even togling them doesnt make any difference
<kreker> hi)
<icesword> iR`, don't worry,did see hardwareinfo,is your soundcard been recognized
<microwaver> Hello people.
<Dr_Willis> People? Thers people here? Egads!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<icesword> microwaver, hmm,i like
<microwaver> haha,
<microwaver> You perhaps already see it comming, a total ubuntu noob who's searching for help using xchat
<icesword> mm
<bazhang> archman right here
<iR`> icesword: yes, it is reconized
<iR`> recognized*
<icesword> hmmm
<iR`> ALC883 on an nvidia motherboard
<microwaver> Someone who want to help a linex newbie?
<fredmv> Alright, I have a _dumb_ problem..
<iR`> and it works, i do hear sound from front left and right and subwoofer
<iR`> just need to get center and rear left and rear right working
<iR`> however
<icesword> iR`, you got sound,ok
<iR`> they are plugged into what would otherwise be microphone jack
<bazhang> iR`: easy on the enter key please
<fredmv> I modified my username via System->Admin->Users/Groups, but I didn't update my home dir.  Now when logging in, everything is broke because it's looking in the old /home dir...
<microwaver> Got two problems actually :-)
<Dylan69> hi
<iR`> but with jack allocation (windows software driver) they have speakers set to it
<Dylan69> !list
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fredmv> So now, as suggested, I'm trying to use usermod, but it doesn't appear to be doing anything.
<fredmv> I ran: # usermod -d /home/fredmv fredmv which should be the proper command.   The dir is still 'fmv'.
<bazhang> fredmv what are you trying to accomplish
<icesword> ubotu, who is ubotwo
<fredmv> bazhang, basically just changing my username and accordingly changing my home dir.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont recall ever useing usermod :)
<icesword> hmm
<v3ctor> fredmv: you will need to rename the dir
<icesword> ! ubotwo
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<bazhang> heh
<fredmv> Dr_Willis, yeah, I should've just done it via GUI, but I didn't, and now I can't even get in.
<met_> what am I doing here? :(
<fredmv> v3ctor, can't do that.
<v3ctor> yes you can
<Dr_Willis> fredmv,  Hmm. ive never even noticed that command befor. :)
<keiserr> hi, is there a ubuntu CD or DVD prepacked with xen and apache, mysql, php, vsftpd and sshd?
<Dr_Willis> heh - thers some warnings at the end of the 'usermod' man page.
<Dr_Willis>  usermod will not allow you to change the name of a user who is logged in.
<icesword> hooo,i cannot get the trigger
<microwaver> Is there someone who can help me? I have a problem mounting my external HDD. USB stick works fine and all, but he gives problems with my external hdd
<jubu> help with gdesklets here///
<jubu> plz...
<bazhang> so chroot in from a livecd and do it that way?
<v3ctor> fredmv: you can't log in at all? this is the only account on the system?
<fredmv> Dr_Willis, yeah, I'm doing this all at root.
<jubu> HELP WITH GDESKLETS....
<icesword> ....
<Dr_Willis> jubu,  you could state an actual question concerning the topic..
<icesword> ! caps
<bazhang> caps jubu
<^u^> jubu, what's up?
<ubotwo> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<microwaver> just pm me if you think you can help me.
<jubu> i can't run gdesklets...
<fredmv> v3ctor, I'm logged in as root trying to make these changes.   If I try editing the /home dir as you suggest, it gives me an error.
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  summarize the problem. :)
<bazhang> jubu so we guessed ;]
<jubu> i have already installed it..
<^u^> jubu, what did you d/load for it?
<geert_> Dear ubuntu people, when I click xsane to scan an image, it says "detecting scanners", then the window vanishes. xsane as a progress is still active and lsusb shows the name of my scanner. I'm running ubuntu gutsy. What could I do to fix this?
<v3ctor> fredmv: what command are you trying to run? you should be able to run: mv /home/fmv /home/fredmv
<fredmv> v3ctor, so if I log in, it's trying to access stuff from /home/<old usr> and GNOME crashes.
<jubu> for the desklets like system monitoring. hdd space..
<^u^> jubu, there's two parts - gdesklets and data
<jubu> ect//
<Dr_Willis> fredmv,  you could link /home/OLDDIR to point at the /home/newdir :)
<fredmv> v3ctor, I'm working with usermod.   Perhaps I could do something like adduser, make a new account, and then do it via GUI (newb solution)
<^u^> jubu, if you type   gdesklets    in a terminal what happens?
<jubu> cant work it out, after clicking the app icon, its juz blank dat appears
<v3ctor> fredmv: usermod can't do what you want
<microwaver> it's just so. If you plug in my mobile hdd from _digiconnect he gives me an error 'unable to mount', and in details it says 'i didn't disconnect it properly'
<w0ng> join #ubuntu-au
<w0ng> typo*
<v3ctor> fredmv: the user has already been modified
<fredmv> v3ctor, so what should I do?    Try mv'ing it?
<macnus> Hi. Im running ubuntu 7.10 on my macbook, so i have mounted my mac os partition in ubuntu (/media/mac). When i use mount -l in the terminal, it tells me that the mac partition is mountet, and its rw, but i cant write files to the partition. Can someone tell me why, and what to do? thanks
<v3ctor> fredmv: your problem is that the directory has the wrong name
<jubu> one user said to me that i need to add visual effects, os i've added but still it wont work?
<v3ctor> fredmv: mv /home/fmv /home/fredmv
<fredmv> v3ctor,  exactly
<^u^> jubu, you don't need "visual effects"
<fredmv> trying right now
<ryan_combs> i need to shrink some videos does anybody have any suggestions on what to use
<jubu> ok.
<jubu> so wat do i need to get it running...
<macnus> Can someone help me?
<bazhang> jubu for compiz use screenlets
<jubu> is der an object dock in screenlets?
<jubu> still a noob in compiz..
<^u^> jubu, again - what happens when you type   gdesklets in a terminal
<microwaver> it says to do ' mount -t ntfs-39 /dev/sde1 /media/EXTERN -o force' in linux
<jubu> how do i set it up?
<bazhang> www.screenlets.org jubu
<ryan_combs> macnus, what do you need
<legend2440> macnus:  did you check the permissions for the dir mac?
<jubu> no, i juz click the icon, and the gdesklets shell appaers but blank...
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  Interesting. - You may want to try to mount the thing manually.  With  the ntfs-3g Stuff. it defaults to a SAFE mode. where it will not mount a windows fileystem. IF that filkesystem has been removed uncleanly/flagged as needing scanned.
<macnus> ryan_combs: Im running ubuntu 7.10 on my macbook, so i have mounted my mac os partition in ubuntu (/media/mac). When i use mount -l in the terminal, it tells me that the mac partition is mountet, and its rw, but i cant write files to the partition. Can someone tell me why, and what to do? thanks
<bazhang> heh jubu you are just not listening to people
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  the 'fix' is to plug it into a windows machine and have windows scan the disk/fix errors. (is one fix at least)
<microwaver> Dr_Willis, so I can't check / fix it in Ubuntu?
<fredmv> v3ctor,  _thank you_ very much.  I would've never thought to 'mv' it.   Worked perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  be sure to use the 'safely remove' thing in windows - befor removing it.
<ryan_combs> macnus, i dont think i can help you sorry
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  you can.. but its considered more risky
<linuxius> hello! is there anyone who can help me with an NVIDIA problem?
<v3ctor> fredmv: no problem, tis what we are here for
<microwaver> Dr_Willis, Yeah, I read that.
<^u^> bazhang, he installed gdesklets but not gdesklets-data
<macnus> ryan_combs: Well Thanks anyway ;)
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  thers some ntfs tools, that can scan/fix the thing.. but some times they dont work.
<legend2440> macnus:  did you check the permissions for the dir mac?
<microwaver> Dr_Willis, So I should reboot, go to windows, check for errors, remove safely, and then It would be working ok in ubuntu
<bazhang> ^u^: aye but he refuses to listen
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: what's the problem :)
<jubu> yah...
<ryan_combs> i need to shrink some videos does anybody have any suggestions on what to use
<jubu> gdeskltes only
<^u^> bazhang, that's why I palmed it off to you :)
<bazhang> ^u^: hehe not so fast..
<jubu> coz i needed to run the object dock and system info on the screen
<DRebellion> ryan_combs, mencoder
<MistaED> hey all.... need an expert on drive speeds :O
<microwaver> Dr_Willis, I'll try that.
<jubu> ^u^ wat should i do?
<macnus> legend2440: Yeah. Its only root, that has acces. How does my user get acces?
<bazhang> MistaED: the experts are on holiday; you're stuck with us
<microwaver> Dr_Willis, see you in a bit opr so :)
<ThaRabbit> drive speeds :) ? specifics please?
<Dr_Willis> microwaver,  that would be the easiest way..  You could just leave it pluged in. :)
<ryan_combs> DRebellion, im not so good with command lines
<^u^> jubu, listen to people
<^u^> jubu, scroll up
<ryan_combs> DRebellion, i need something graphical
<Dr_Willis> ryan_combs,  that avidmux tool is handy
<bazhang> jubu use your scroll key
<gaE4> where can i find a list of all installed applications? if i go Applications -> Add/Remove... there isnt everything
<jubu> yup..den wat? @ ^u^
<MistaED> see, i have a fairly old laptop and i have no idea how fast the drive inside should get to, it's a 6gb hitachi thing, and the mobo looks like it uses a 440BX so intel piix, capable of UDMA2 (i think this is 66?)
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  use the synaptic package manager tool.
<MistaED> bazhang, hehe
<^u^> jubu, install gdesklets-data
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  that add/remove is a 'lite' :) version sort of..
<linuxius> my problem: when I start up the laptop with the vesa driver (Dell INSPIRON 8200, GeForce 4 440 Go), then everything works fine. resolution is low though. I can then copy the xorg.conf with the "nvidia" driver and restart the xserver. that works. but when I start up the system with the "nvidia" configuration the system crashes (lockup or mysterious signs all across the screen...)
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | gaE4
<bazhang> gaE4: try dpkg -l in the terminal
<ubotwo> gaE4: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ryan_combs> Dr_Willis, how do you shrink in that i thought you could only convert formats
<keiserr> hi where can i download older versions of ubuntu? searching for feisty
<DRebellion> gaE4, apt-cache pkgnames
<legend2440> macnus: sudo nautilus browse to /media/mac change owner and group fields to your user name and check boxes for rw
<gaE4> omg^
<gaE4> ty
<Dr_Willis> ryan_combs,  define 'shrink' then... how are you going to shrink it otherwise? You want to zip the thing?
<MistaED> the speeds i get with hdparm are 75mb/s cache, 4-8mb/s buffer, not sure if that's the fastest it can get
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: you've tried the restricted driver :) ?
<MistaED> but yeah, no idea as it's old tech
<jubu> ok then whats next? @ ^u^
<bazhang> linuxius: you may need the legacy driver for such an older card
<linuxius> do you mean the legacy?
<ryan_combs> Dr_Willis, no just make it a smaller file
<linuxius> I have already installed envy with the 96xx series....
<^u^> jubu, go to apps in the menu - find gdesklets and click it - what happens?
<bazhang> uh oh envy linuxius
<archman> is there any ip finder program; i want to find targets ip....
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotwo> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Dr_Willis> ryan_combs,  and how do you plan on making a 5 gb video (or whatever) smaller?  theres a lot of data..   what do you plan on doing with the thing ?
<linuxius> I know...
<DRebellion> archman, nmap?
<MistaED> tried the usual stuff like enabling dma and all those other tweaks but it denies those as it uses some other driver i think, libata?
<DRebellion> Dr_Willis, ryan_combs, just reencode it with a smaller resolution
<linuxius> the system work when I restart the xserver after startup, why only then?
<Dr_Willis> ryan_combs,  other then converting it to some other better compression format, or reducing  somthing on the video..   Im not sure what you really want. :)
<jubu> all i see is the gdesklets shell as blank
<bazhang> is today no reading links day?
<archman> DRebellion: it can sniff ip's?
<legend2440> macnus: actually gksudo nautilus is better because nautilus is GUI
<ryan_combs> Dr_Willis, its only 700 mb
<DRebellion> archman, what exacty are you trying to do?
<jubu> all i see is the gdesklets shell as blank
<cminion> when i run games like warzone2100 or UFO: alien invasion i often experience the game screen up or down making the windowmanager fill out half of the screen and the game the other half (unscaled). I suppose it has something do to with window control in Gnome.. but i don't know how to fix this issue.
<jubu> after awhile and its gone...
<jubu> after awhile and its gone...
<bazhang> jubu you need to install the data
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxius, You say you know, it says Unsupported and use at your own risk, yet you are still asking for support..
<archman> DRebellion, trying to get target's ip; i have his mac.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to 'convert' my videos for my portable player all the time with avidmux. :) 320x240 - saves a lot of space. heh.. and looks bad on other things then the portable player.
<jubu> yup i've ready installed the data...
<macnus> legend2440: I just get this message, when trying to change the owner: Couldn't change the owner of "mac" because it is on a read-only disk
<jubu> apt-get install gdesklets-data
<DRebellion> archman, is he on the same network?
<^u^> jubu, what ubuntu version are you on?
<archman> DRebellion: yes
<ryan_combs> Dr_Willis,  okey ill try that
<linuxius> well the problem didn't change, it was the same before I used envy ;-)
<bazhang> jubu type gdesklets in the terminal then
<ryan_combs> Dr_Willis, thanks
<DRebellion> archman, yars what's your ip address?
<Dr_Willis> cminion,  if you think its a gnome issue - you could install some other window manager, like fluxbox, and try running the game in it.
<jubu> 7.10 Gutsy 64bit
<kreker> J
<^u^> jubu, always   sudo apt-get instal ...
<archman> DRebellion: why do you ask?
<linuxius> it's annoying to always restart the xserver with a different xorg.conf after startup...
<legend2440> macnus: what exactlyare you mounting? a flash drive or hard drive?
<^u^> jubu, 64bit doesn't work well - gdesklets is 32bit - you're os is wrong for the app
<DRebellion> archman, so i can give you the nmap command to scan the network
<archman> DRebellion: 192.168.1.29
<macnus> Its a partition on my harddrive (dev/sda2)
<DASPRiD> iter, \o/
<jubu> oic. ok then what app should i use in replace of gdesklet??
<DRebellion> archman, sudo apt-get install nmap && sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1-255
<DASPRiD> after a week, the 699GiGs are finally crypted \o/
<macnus> legend2440: Its a partition on my harddrive (dev/sda2)
<^u^> jubu, 32bit ubuntu
<erUSUL> !yay | DASPRiD
<ubotwo> DASPRiD: Glad you made it! :-)
<DRebellion> archman, then look for the mac address ( or grep it if you want)
<DASPRiD> DRebellion, use screenelets
<^u^> jubu, not many apps are written for 64bit
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: applying the changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf should make sure  starts with the right config :)
<DASPRiD> (require compiz)
<bazhang> jubu either reinstall 32bit for gdesklets or find another program
<legend2440> macnus: is it formatted ext3? or some other filesystem?
<jubu> i cant work the 32bit ubuntu on my PC, since i'm using processor of AMD Dual Core 64-bit
<DRebellion> DASPRiD, ???
<ryanzec> my sound is working on my laptop but when i plug in my headphone, sound it still coming from laptop speakers, i am running ubuntu 7.10 64-bit, anyone know what might help?
<archman> DRebellion: thanks ! Card has to be in monitor mode, or?
<geert_> Could anybody help me getting a ScanJet 5300 to work?
<macnus> legend2440: It is NFS+
<DASPRiD> DRebellion,
<jubu> i get error everytime i install 32bit ubuntu
<DRebellion> archman, no just normal mode will do
<DASPRiD> !google screenelts
<linuxius> ThaRabbit, what do you mean by that?
<ubotwo> DASPRiD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^u^> jubu, 32bit will work well on that processor
<DASPRiD> :(
<archman> DRebellion: thanks for the help, mate ! ;-)
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: well, you say you have to restart X after each reboot with a new xorg.conf file
<jubu> i get an error in installation...
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, wHEN YOU INSTALL THE 32BIT OS OR A 32 BIT APP?
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow, :O
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps lcok
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: the main config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> ThaRabbit: this is with envy
<DASPRiD> jack-desktop, fix your shift key
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: ah, eny... it's a geforce 440 right?
<jubu> 32bit app
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD, Got it
<linuxius> yes, where "nvidia" is the driver, before shutdown, i have to copy an xorg.conf with "vesa" as the driver...
<linuxius> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> DASPRiD, Do you have a quick way to disable it completely?
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: try "nv" as driver :)
<DASPRiD> Jack_Sparrow, take a knife and get it out :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<linuxius> I already tried that, it stays the same, except that I don't have 3D support...
<atoponce> i assume that adding icons such as Trash to my desktop mean editing value in gconf-editor. anyone know where i can find those keys/values?
<osotogari> hi im trying to enable remote desktop on my desktop box here and connect to it via my laptop, I enabled it through ubuntu's remote desktop utility and when i try to connect i get a timeout error
<legend2440> macnus:  what happens if you try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mac?
<ryanzec> my sound is working on my laptop but when i plug in my headphone, sound it still coming from laptop speakers, i am running ubuntu 7.10 64-bit, anyone know what might help?
<linuxius> does this anything have to do with CPU?
<jubu> is screenlet 32bit app???
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: and you've tried the restricted driver?
<DASPRiD> jubu, both
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: via the restricted driver manager... not via envy
<greasy_leftwing> is there some issue I'm unaware of concerning adobe flash player in firefox?
<DASPRiD> jubu, and fix your questionmark-key :P
<macnus> legend2440: It gives me this message: mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /media/mac busy
<macnus> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/mac
<jubu> ok
<linuxius> which is under system/settings...
<linuxius> ?
<ryanzec> greasy_leftwing, are you ruuning 64-bit?
<greasy_leftwing> ryanzec: yes
<jubu> so i can use screenlets in replace with gdesklets
<DASPRiD> jubu, yes
<DASPRiD> jubu, screenelts is better anyway
<bazhang> jubu you can try
<greasy_leftwing> yes I am
<archman> DRebellion: it says Invalid target host specification: 192.168.1-255
<jubu> okies..
<linuxius> yes, then I get a black screen after startup, which then works after
<linuxius> Option		"UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<DRebellion> archman, sorry, 192.168.1.1-255
<jubu> im removing gdesklets ryt now
<DASPRiD> \o/
<greasy_leftwing> is this a common problem?
<bazhang> ryt?
<ryanzec> greasy_leftwing, have you install the driver from this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: ok, apparantly the 440 isn't supported by the unified driver anymore :(
<linuxius> but my problem still is the same...
<linuxius> yes...
<Jack_Sparrow> osotogari, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58995/                   are my notes on that
<greasy_leftwing> how do I go about that?
<DASPRiD> !tell DASPRiD clone
<ubotwo> DASPRiD: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DASPRiD> >_>
<atoponce> nm. found it
<jubu> another question...
<linuxius> but why does it work after startup...?
<archman> DRebellion: do i need to be disconnected? It doesn't show the network i need...
<DRebellion> !help > DASPRiD
<DASPRiD> ah :)
<DASPRiD> !help clone
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<osotogari> @ Jack_Sparrow: I'll have a look thanks :)
<^u^> !clone | DASPRiD
<ubotwo> DASPRiD: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jubu> wats d best app for CD/DVD burning in UBUNTU?
<DASPRiD> ^u^, ty ^^
<^u^> k
<DRebellion> !best | jubu
<ubotwo> jubu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<jubu> lyk as user friendly as NERO?
<macnus> legend2440: Is it okay, if i start a private chat, cause it's so hard to find anything, when there is 1213 people posting messages :)
<jubu> ok..
<ryanzec> just follow the instructions, it is very easy and that fixed flash for me on my 64-bit system
<DRebellion> archman, that is the network you're connected to right? you said your ip address was 192.168.1.29
<bazhang> jubu please fix your keyboard
<jubu> whats the most common for CD/DVD bruning?
<legend2440> macnus:  sorry i don't know why it says its a read-only disk unless it has something to do with nfs+ filesystem. yes private is ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, Get nero for linux
<DASPRiD> ^u^, hmm, you piped me into the clone command, now i'm twice :(
<ryanzec> my sound is working on my laptop but when i plug in my headphone, sound it still coming from laptop speakers, i am running ubuntu 7.10 64-bit, anyone know what might help?
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: checking up on some stuff, one moment :)
<archman> DRebellion: yes, but he doesn't show my network, just some other...
<^u^> DASPRiD, apologies - but you're twice what?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca, Yes, you need to recompile alsa.. not too hard,, /join #Alsa for help with that
<DASPRiD> ^u^, twice there
<linuxius> thnx
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: I think you mean ryanzec
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<^u^> fine DASPRiD ...
<DRebellion> archman, 0_o
<lodi> #winehq
<osotogari> @ Jack_Sparrow: No luck using the Terminal Server Client
<bazhang> heh
<DASPRiD> ^u^, that's called a joke >_>
<Agent_bob> hello! new teratory for me. namely usb devices. i'm not new to linux however.  can someone tell me what module or (application/startup script) is needed to access a usb flash drive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> osotogari, Look into port forwarding... you must be behind a router
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: it should work out of the box, are you getting errors when trying to mount it?
<DASPRiD> Agent_bob, it should automount by default
<lodi> hi
<^u^> DASPRiD, ahhh k - thanks for the explanation...
<osotogari> Although I do notice in Firestarter on the machine I am connecting to it  logs a blocked connection on port 5900
<gaE4> i installes amarok, but when i wanna play a mp3-file it says that amarok cant play mp3's and if i wanna install it, after installation it says, restart amarok to apply changes, when i restart it, it says cannot play mp3's^
<ryanakca> gaE4: #kubuntu please
<lodi> i think i have a network problem but i d like to chjeck if ive overlooked something
<archman> DRebellion: It shows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58997/
<jubu> NERO for Linux is just only trial version? is there any equivalent app for free??
<Agent_bob> ryanakca & DASPRiD i didn't ask for shoulds   but thanks for the standard reply.
<gaE4> hmm, k, sry
<bazhang> gaE4: with ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<elius> can i install apache 1.3 using apt-get or i need to install it from sources?
<lodi> i have kubuntu 7.10
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: the restricted manager should offer you a legacy driver for your card
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: It should... followed by "Are you getting errors..."
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, If you have a serial for Nero for windows, it is suppost to work in linux
<Seveaz> elius: 1999 called, they want their software back ;)
<Agent_bob> ryanakca errors where ?
<ryanakca> lodi: What is the network problem, whats happening, are you getting errors, etc?
<lodi> and using wine i managed wioth somne difficulty to install an app called wavereader
<jubu> oic..
<DRebellion> archman, what's the problem then?
<Seveaz> elius: the 'apache' package is apache 1.x, the 'apache2' package is apache 2.x
<elius> Seveaz: need to install it for a project im working on
<linuxius> which I can install by synaptics...?
<gaE4> hi, i installed amarok, but when i wanna play a mp3-file it says that amarok cant play mp3's and if i wanna install it, after installation it says, restart amarok to apply changes, when i restart it, it says cannot play mp3's^
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: the manager is under system -> maintainance... you need the nvidia-glx-legacy package :)
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: ok, so I'm guessing that when you plug it in, nothing happens?
<lodi> it is used to monitor general electric security cam mnultiplexer
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, When I installed it .. it came up with a serial number that I assume was my serial from windows (mounted) drive
<Seveaz> !repeat | gae4
<jubu> maybe i'll just install NERO 4 WIndows via Wine
<ryanakca> gaE4: ask in #kubuntu please
<ubotwo> gae4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Agent_bob> ryanakca exactly
<bazhang> gaE4: did you read my last message to you?
<DASPRiD> gaE4, you need mp3 gstreamer plugin
<archman> DRebellion: there is no connection im on? Just that ZyXEL, its some other connection; some neighbour...
<linuxius> already tried that... that stays the same... quality is even lower...
<gaE4> omg, wring channel rly sorry
<Agent_bob> ryanakca dapper drake LTS console only.
<elius> Seveaz: wont let me apt-get install apache, "Package apache is not available..."
<sinbox> jubu nero to do what?
<lodi> when i connect to the desired location
<archman> DRebellion: it needs to appear  ABRA
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: ok. run 'mount' ?
<jubu> did it the trial version expired @ jack?
<lodi> data comes in at a very slow rate, like 30 kb/s
<jubu> CD/DVD burning
<Seveaz> elius: you might need to enable universe
<DRebellion> archman, zyxel is the manufacturer of the network card with that mac address
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, Mine has not.. crossing fingers
<osotogari> @ Jack_Sparrow: Got it sorted, firewall on the remote machine was blocking the VNC port
<Agent_bob> ryanakca it can't automount  it's not seens
<elius> Seveaz: entable universe?
<jubu> ok.
<Agent_bob> seen
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: thats why it didn't mount automatically, it should in GNOME/KDU :)
<Jack_Sparrow> osotogari, glad to hear it..
<sinbox> there are some linux apps to do CD/DVD writing jubu
<archman> DRebellion: i know, but also is the ap
<linuxius> I have heard something about a CPU problem... could that be the cause?
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: with the "nvidia" driver listed in your xorg.conf file, quality is bad with the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<jubu> can i use apt 2 get NERO for Linux?
<lodi> if I do www.speedtest.nl in ie6.0 which also runs using wine
<Seveaz> !universe | elius
<linuxius> yes
<ubotwo> elius: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lodi> i get quite acceptable values
<DRebellion> archman, you must be connected to the wrong network then
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, no
<lodi> like 150 - 300 kb/s
<greasy_leftwing> wow, that was eay
<DRebellion> archman, or nmap has  made a mistake
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: ok, just a second, I'll try to find you an automount script
<greasy_leftwing> thanks
<DASPRiD> ls -alh
<wwomack> Question about Ubuntu Installation?
<DASPRiD> ah wrong window
<Agent_bob> ryanakca ok.  now do you know what module is required to access it ?
<jubu> ok.
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: then I can not suggest a better sollution, you could try the legacy drivers from the nvidia website :)
<bazhang> wwomack: go ahead please
<jubu> but is der a debian package for NERO Linux?
<bazhang> jubu you are on #debian?
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: Kernel module? I think it comes included by default. Don't take my word for it. *googling*
<Seveaz> jubu: there could be but why use crappy proprietary software? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jubu, Yes, it was a simple install, not compiling and all of that
<wwomack> How do I resize a windows XP partition in Live CD Installation?
<archman> DRebellion: i'll translate the whole thing: i am connected to an ap; and also is connected my friend to that same ap; how to get friends ip?
<linuxius> I downloaded the latest legacy driver from the nvidia webpage: 1:96.43.05 and installed it...
<jubu> ok
<bazhang> wwomack: resize it to your pleasure and then continue--the slider bar allows that
<linuxius> only works after startup
<Seveaz> archman: you could scan for it with arping
<DRebellion> archman, scan the network like i just said, or ask your friend nicely
<linuxius> when I shut down the laptop and restart it with the "nvidia" driver, the system crashes...
<archman> DRebellion: errgh...
<DASPRiD> !automate
<ubotwo> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxius, If you insist on asking for help please tell people that you used ENVY to install that driver
<ryanakca> Agent_bob: this might be useful: http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html
<linuxius> I don't know what kind of problem that could be
<soto> Is it daylight savings time in U.S. today?
<DASPRiD> !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> soto, yes
<ubotwo> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Seveaz> Jack_Sparrow: eww... envy...
<frawfraw> soto: yea last night
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning Seveaz
<Agent_bob> ryanakca ok.   thank you "<-------------->" this much
<frawfraw> soto: err, wait.. i mean right now?
<wwomack> I am not sure where to get the slide bar.  Do not want to damage my Windows Partition.
<archman> Seveaz: to install it i need to remove 3 packs; not really...thanks, though...
<Seveaz> archman: really? What does it want to remove?
<soto> How do I print my timezone and DST info from the command line?
<ryanakca> agent: lol, np. If it doesn't work, poke me, I should be in and out all day :)
<linuxius> Jack_Sparrow, and then there is a wiki page which tells you to manually install the driver, which I did and then the problem is the same...
<archman> DRebellion: the scan doesn't show it...
<linuxius> just did it with the wiki... I'm sorry if that's wrong...
<bazhang> wwomack: once you start installing it will sense your windows install and then give you a slider to resize the partition
<archman> DRebellion: some other way, except asking a 'friend' ?
<legend2440> is there a problem with using ENVY? i have used it successfully for radeon 9660 many times
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxius, Doesnt matter, you already hosed things up by running envy... it changed sources etc, just redoing it manually does not fix the problem
<archman> Seveaz: iputils-arping network-manager network-manager-gnome
<bazhang> legend2440: yes
<soto> !envy | legend2440
<ubotwo> legend2440: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ryanzec> the alsa is not active right now, anyone know any link on how to compile alsa for 64-bit ubuntu 7.10?
<linuxius> ok, sorry for asking questions then...
<Seveaz> archman: what are you installing then?
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440, Not a good idea
<legend2440> bazhang:  ok ty
<linuxius> so I can throw my laptop away?
<archman> Seveaz: or better install from source?
<archman> Seveaz: arping, no?
<ThaRabbit> linuxius: perhaps this can help you further - http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxius, Reinstall a backup prior to using envy
<legend2440> linuxius:  i'll take it lol
<Seveaz> archman: it's installed already (iputils-arping contains it)
<ryanakca> keiserr: You probably want the Ubuntu Server CD... be warned, it doesn't come with gnome.
<archman> Seveaz: yeah, i realized
<archman> Seveaz: sorry
<vallhalla81> hi all can anyone tell me how i get this style of bar at the bottom of the screen http://mikesubuntu.googlepages.com/Screenshotweirdvideo.jpg
<wwomack> Do I click on the Windows Partition and it will continu to allow modification when I click OK.  It gives me a message that I am about to delete the Curent Partition
<archman> Seveaz: how to scan?
<linuxius> well, envy didn't change my problem, it stayed exactely the same... ;-)
<Seveaz> archman: read the manpage :)
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<linuxius> however... thanx ThaRabbit... will have a look there... they may know more ;-)
<geert_> Has anybody got any experience with a HP ScanJet 5300?
<Seveaz> (read that as: I don't know ;))
<archman> Seveaz: can you give me some 'fast' command? O-o
<DRebellion> Seveaz, archman, nmap would have used arp scans on the network anyway, so i doubt it will make a difference
<^u^> vallhalla81, that is avant window navigator - you need compiz enabled to run it
<ryanakca> geert_: What would you like to know about it? Are you looking to install it, are you getting errors, ?
<geert_> ryanakca, well, the device is plugged in, and it shows up on lsusb, but xsane does not detect it
<vallhalla81> ^u^: just compis or fusion?
<bazhang> vallhalla81: they are one now
<ryanakca> geert_: this might be helpfull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7930
<^u^> vallhalla81, it is the same thing these days I believe
<unenough> help! how do i control the fan on a toshiba laptop? A215
<vallhalla81> ok thank you i will look in to it now
<geert_> ryanakca, it says I need to add my user to the camera group. How do I do this?
<osotogari> I want to share out my partition on /dev/sda7 through samba, I have set up samba and I can access the share through my ubuntu laptop, however when i try to connect via a windows machine I get a "network path not available" error message
<picotron> xfi drivers?
<Dr_Willis> osotogari,  you can access it with the samba tools under ubuntu? or you mean accessing the mountpoint?
<archman> Seveaz: i don't get that 'destination' option.
<archman> wont wor kwithout that
<gaE4> i am confused about deleting files...
<gaE4> sometimes i delete with shift-delete or just delete and agree - but now i found a file which contains lots of "deleted" files - not all files i deleted. its on another harddisc - does linux just paste them into another folder instead of deleting, because it isnt the same harddisc on which ubuntu is installed? hmm, sry my english isnt the best ;D
<Dr_Willis> osotogari,  i tend to manually edit my samba config to enable  a few public shares  - The books in the 'samba-doc' package cover this.
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  they tend to go  into the trashcan, which  you then empty. with removeable media - this can be a problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, You should see a .Trash folder on your other drives like ntfs and fat32 ...
<gaE4> yeah the folders name is .trash-username
<Bucko`> hi, anyone knows if its possible to run quake3 on ubuntu on a ps3?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, you should also see another in /root on your main partition
<gaE4> ok, and the trash doesnt delete the files there because it hastn acces onto this harddisc, true?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, true, but there are ways of linking them
<archman> Seveaz: i need target's ip. But i'm looking for it...maan
<DRebellion> archman, how do you know your friend's even connected to the network?
<bazhang> archman: why do you need this 'friend's ip?
<gaE4> is it hard to do that?
<ismail> turkish
<bazhang> ismail /j #ubuntu-tr
<archman> DRebellion: router blinks; so he's probably online dling movies...
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  every so often i have to  use the shell and as root 'sudo rm .trash-whatever'
<fajn_poba> hello
<archman> bazhang: hmhm...
<DRebellion> archman, right... very logical...
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  and yes. its an annoyance with gnome and removeable media.
<bazhang> archman are you trying to access someone else's box? without their permission?
<gaE4> Dr_Willis thanks
<fajn_poba> does Ubuntu have the locale as ASCII or as UTF-8?
<archman> DRebellion: well, yes....argh....caught
<archman> bazhang: well, yes....argh....caught
<vallhalla81> !avant window navigator
<ubotwo> vallhalla81: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<endo602> I just switch distros from Kubuntu to Ubuntu and now my glftpd is messed up, any ideas?
<MiraiWarren0_0> I have a file to run the Netzero client on for Linspire.  I think it will work for Ubuntu, but when I tried to use the netzero.deb package I got an error about having the wrong processor architecture.  Can it be compiled for a 64-bit machine?
<bazhang> does #ubuntu channel support that sort of behaviour?
<Dr_Willis> MiraiWarren0_0,  mixxing 64 and 32bit is not a good thing. :)  it MIGHT work if you had a 32bit install.
<^u^> !info awn
<ubotwo> Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<dwater> Jack_Sparrow: remember I was going to install onto RAID1? well, I did, and it worked, but then it broke again - froze at the ubuntu splash screen - so now I'm going to do a plain install to one of the disks and work on RAID1 sometime later, when I'm not in a hurry.
<vallhalla81> i installed avant window navigator but when i click to open it nothing hapens
<Dr_Willis> MiraiWarren0_0,  if you can find the source deb . you may be ble to recompile it.
<archman> bazhang: not really...
<gaE4> Dr_Willis, no such file or directory; sudo -s | Password | sudo rm .Trash-ga | that were my commands
<fajn_poba> is Ubuntu 8.04's default locale ASCII or UTF-8?
<MiraiWarren0_0> Ok, thank you.
<erUSUL> fajn_poba: the later like every other ubuntu release
<MiraiWarren0_0> I do not think netzero released any.
<Jack_Sparrow> dwater, Yes raid is troublesome, whichis why I quit using it
<^u^> vallhalla81, have you enabled desktop effects?
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  give the proper full path to the dir or cd to where its at.. and normally its 'rm -rf .Trash-Whatever'
<vallhalla81> ^u^:  yes i have
<gaE4> Dr_Willis k, i will try, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang, I should have done that sooner
<fajn_poba> erUSUL so any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale UTF-8?
<^u^> vallhalla81, someone who uses it will have to help you then - sorry
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: nah he was too sly
<erUSUL> fajn_poba: yes afaik
<vallhalla81> ^u^:  do you think a restart or reinstal of awn ?
<dwater> Jack_Sparrow: I've done it a few times before - on Ubuntu server, and on FC6 without a whole lot of trouble. It looked ok this time too, to start with, but it started to mess up. I found a few ubuntu specific bugs related to the problems I was seeking too.
<fajn_poba> can anyone confirm this please?
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale UTF-8
<^u^> vallhalla81, I would maybe try a restart first if it is there
<fajn_poba> yes or no?
<_julian> hi all
<_julian> how can I see which version of ubuntu I am actually running?
<DRebellion> !version | _julian
<fajn_poba> loool
<ubotwo> _julian: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<vallhalla81> ^u^:  ok thank you agn for your help
<^u^> k
<_julian> DRebellion: thanks (c:
<dwater> Jack_Sparrow: anyway, thanks for the help. ttyl
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<_julian> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade should be enough to install all security relevant updates, shouldn't it?
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<gaE4> Dr_Willis, rm: cannot remove `.Trash-ga': Is a directory
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, empty not delete folder
<gaE4> which command?
<abstrak> hi all, i have 2 TV tuner /dev/video0|1 and the /dev/dsp1|2 are some times exchanged... what can i do ?
<magoo> any one use virtualbox
<magoo> im having problems
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<tonyyarusso> _julian: provided you have default repos, yes.  However, it will install some updates that are not security-related as well, so if you specifically want to limit it to that you would need to do more.
<Jack_Sparrow> magoo, They have a good channel  #VBox  I think
<magoo> really cool didnt know
<Jack_Sparrow> magoo, LEt me know if that isnt right
<_julian> tonyyarusso: that's ok, only need to be sure all security updates are included... and hopefully it breaks nothing
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow, which command for empty folder?
<tonyyarusso> _julian: yeah, "should" be safe.
<DRebellion> gaE4, rm -r folder/*
<gaE4> k, ty
<wwomack> anyone mind a private msg to answer a few instal questions?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, I dont know..  I have an icon linking all the trash...
<elius> where can i find httpd.conf(using apache) on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> _julian: btw, it is also possible to set up automatic, unattended updates, if you're running a server or something and want that.
<Starnestommy> elius: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<DRebellion> elius, command:  locate httpd.conf
<tonyyarusso> !pm | wwomack
<ubotwo> wwomack: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<tonyyarusso> elius: /etc/apache2/
<gaE4> is there no way to bind the trash from other discs into the trash of the maindisc?
<magoo> i dont think anyone is alive in the vbox chat
<elius> hmm thanks
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, Yes there is.. I use cairo-dock which has that feature built in
<ArmyMan007> hi
<ArmyMan007> I want to ask a question regarding Xubuntu
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<Dr_Willis> gaE4,  Not really  that ive seen . its a annoying 'issue' with how the gnome file manager works.. Just rember on external disks always use shift-delete, or similer. to actually delete the files.
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | fajn_poba
<ubotwo> fajn_poba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> magoo, they are there, just not as active, be patient and you will get the best help with VBox from them
<fajn_poba> just fucking answer me already!
<fajn_poba> any language that Ubuntu supports has the locale set as UTF-8
<fajn_poba> is that correct?
<bazhang> wow
<gaE4> ok i think i am just to nooby to get this work^
<bazhang> language fajn_poba
<fajn_poba> just fucking answer me already!
 * Dr_Willis wonders how chinease can be utf-8
<bazhang> gaE4: not that hard really and we can help you out when/if you run into difficulties
<abstrak> I have 2 TV tuner /dev/video0|1 and the corresponding /dev/dsp1|2 are some times swapped... what can i do to bind them with the correct dsp at each reboot?
<master_alvaro> hello
<master_alvaro> i want to update 1 package (with depend.), how to do it (by apt)
<Jack_Sparrow> master_alvaro, Is it a package from our repos or outside
<tonyyarusso> master_alvaro: sudo apt-get upgrade packagename
<master_alvaro> i have testing-priority=900 and unstable=800 in /etc/apt/preferences
<gaE4> hmm... ;D how to bind the trash from another disc into the main trash? ??cairo-dock?? - where to get this? didnt find a package called cairo-dock
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, Let me find you a link
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow ty
<master_alvaro> i have ooo-2.3 from testing, but i want 2.4 from sid; so sould i type: apt-get -t unstable install openoffice.org? or what? upgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<tonyyarusso> master_alvaro: um, you shouldn't be using Debian repositories in the first place.
<gaE4> thanks
<master_alvaro> BTW: i have debian ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tonyyarusso> master_alvaro: Ah, in that case, #debian will know.
<master_alvaro> they don't know or don't want to tell me ;p
<bazhang> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> master_alvaro, This is the wrong channel for your questions..
<master_alvaro> but apt-pinning is avaiable for ubuntu as well
<bazhang> master_alvaro: go here www.ubuntu.com and dl and install then all will be well ;]
<master_alvaro> so it should be work for ubu
<Jack_Sparrow> master_alvaro, This is the wrong channel for your questions.  Debian would not have a problem answering you .. unless you were banned or something like that
<master_alvaro> so if i have ubuntu, for egzample 6.06 LTS or another stable version, and want package from testing/beta/alpha, what i sholud to do?
<bazhang> master_alvaro: add the backports
<bazhang> master_alvaro: or go to #ubuntu+1 if you are really brave ;]
<soto> master_alvaro: apt-get -t hardy foo-package
<master_alvaro> but i won't use backport, i want use apt-pinning ;p
<soto> master_alvaro: or apt-get foo-package/hardy
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow which one of this packages? using gutsy 64bit? https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724&release_id=14108
<master_alvaro> soto: for upadte or install only?
<soto> master_alvaro: The first will get dependencies from hardy also. The second will try to satisfy dependencies from current install
<master_alvaro> soto: thx
<soto> master_alvaro: Update or install
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, read through there.. I am not sure atm
<master_alvaro> ok, thx
<master_alvaro> so i found debian bug ;p
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow kk
<master_alvaro> because it doesn't work for me ;p
<gavin__> Hello group.  Where can I find a description of the information I get when I cat /proc/diskstats ?  There is no MAN or INFO page about it.
<bazhang> master_alvaro: you are really offtopic here ;]
<soto> master_alvaro: Be careful though: You can screw up your system by upgrading libraries when your older packages still depend on older libraries.
<amenado> gavin__-> google?
<soto> master_alvaro: So you generally do not want to use the -t flag to pull from another version. (Its usually safe if the code is interpreted or they are pure data files).
<gavin__> amenado: tried google.  no avail.  thought there might be a good resource online for gereral linux proc filesystem goodness.  Perhaps wikipedia.
<soto> master_alvaro: Normally what you would do is hope that it is in the 'backports' repository: It is build specifically against the libraries of the 'current' system.
<bazhang> gavin__: install pastebinit and cat and pipe it to that you can then paste the url here for us to check
<gavin__> bazhang: I'll check it out, thanks.
<master_alvaro> for xserver it is work, but it doesn't work for ooo (it can't meet depend.)
<WorkingOnWis2> how can I tel if both cores of my cpu are avtive (as in initialized )
<soto> master_alvaro: What fails?
<bazhang> arg WorkingOnWis2 someone was just asking that yesterday just a sec
<abstrak> I have 2 TV tuner /dev/video0|1 and the corresponding /dev/dsp1|2 are some times swapped... what can i do to bind/force them with the correct/ dsp at each reboot?
<soto> master_alvaro: Which package?
<tonyyarusso> WorkingOnWis2: System > Administration > System Monitor will show both
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: ty
<master_alvaro> soto: openoffice.org: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1: 2.4.0~rc2-1) but 1:2.3.1-5 is to be installed
<bazhang> soto he is using #debian in case you weren't aware
<master_alvaro> i wrote: apt-get -t unstable install openoffice.org
<soto> master_alvaro: #debian is the appropriate channel for debian specific questions, but like I said, trying to pull a big package is going to result in system breakage or dependency conflicts due to incompatible libraries/dependencies.
<osotogari> I am trying to share out a partition with Samba, I can access it with Ubuntu on my laptop however when I try to access it with a Windows box I get a "network path not available" error message
<lodi> can you browse to it?
<master_alvaro> soto: ok, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> soto, HE has been told a couple of times now...
<Metuchen> that's probably because Windows sucks.
<lodi> lol
<master_alvaro> and sry for spamming ;p
<Dr_Willis> Or hes browsing it locally as the filesystem on the linux box.. not as a samba share..
<lodi> are both boxes in the same workgroup?
<_contact_> hi all
<_contact_>  wonder something
<soto> master_alvaro: Ask in #debian (or find out otherwise) if OO is in backports.
<osotogari> Yes, same workgroups
<_contact_> i'm dowloading ubuntu for 64 bit
<lodi> reboot the winwos box?
<_contact_> but this file's name contains only amd64
<osotogari> @ lodi: Ill try that
<_contact_> does it suppot intel emt64?
<|WolF1> Question: Is necessary for ubuntu to use antivirus, and if yes which one is the best?
<A_linka> hi all! is here anybody from russia?
<Jack_Sparrow> _contact_, Are you familiar with linux in general?
<Dr_Willis> !virus | |WolF1
<_contact_> nope
<ubotwo> |WolF1: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of /usr/games/fortune?
<Metuchen> Antivirus in Ubuntu is for protecting the "innocent" windows boxes you interact with.
<_contact_> Jack_Sparrow:  nope
<lodi> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<Dr_Willis> |WolF1,  ubuntu dosent need it. the AV tools out for linux , normally scan windows files :)
<|WolF1> lol I get rid off windows once and forever :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _contact_, May I politely suggest you use 32bit to start with... not much difference in speed and it will help you with the learning curve
 * Dr_Willis agrees with Jack_Sparrow 
<abstrak> How can I set static /dev/dsp ?
<wizo> hey, how much space is needed for an ubuntu installation?
<_contact_> i'm using pardus 32 bit now already
<encryptz> aneouth
<_contact_> ubuntu 64 bit is just for tryin' it
<_contact_> if it works with my system no problem then
<|WolF1> is there a photoshop for linux or something simmilar?
<tonyyarusso> wizo: I believe the default comes in around 2.1 GB or so, but it would be wise to use at least 5 GB, since presumably you'll want to save some documents.
<lodi> gimp
<Jack_Sparrow> !gimp | |WolF1
<tonyyarusso> |WolF1: a combination of gimp and inkscape is as close as we get so far.
<ubotwo> |WolF1: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Itaku> where can i get the source code of /usr/games/fortune?
<Metuchen> I wouldn't say 64-bit is just for trying, but 32-bit is definitely easier to support.
<wizo> would 30 gigs in total be enough?
<lodi> yes wizo
<jrib> Itaku: apt-get source fortune-mod
<wizo> lodi, thanks
<lodi> u r welcome
<wizo> im gonna be installing it with my vista
<iNeo> is there someone with a working /etc/toprc file?, looking for an example
<wizo> hope grub can let me boot into vista as well
<Elko> vista! my eyes!
<Metuchen> yes.
<abstrak> I have 2 TV tuner /dev/video0|1 and the corresponding /dev/dsp1|2 are some times swapped... what can i do to bind/force them with the correct/ dsp at each reboot?
<Metuchen> grub will dual-boot vista just fin.
<wizo> metuchen, thanks!
<lodi> lol wizo, with beryl / compiz who needs vista?
<WorkingOnWis1> FWIW, I am no Linux guru, but get by pretty good. I went back to 32 from 64 because it is harder to get support....just isnt as popular yet.... and I have no regrets....
<wizo> now i'm not so afraid to break it now
<wizo> lodi, lol, it's preloaded
<Itaku> jrib: where does the source download to?
<wizo> lodi, until im confident i can get all the drivers working, i think i'll stick with dual booting now
<jrib> Itaku: current working directory
<iNeo> abstrak: this is done with udev
<lodi> formatting always works in xtrem  cases wizo
<Metuchen> the biggest problem with 64-bit is with the proprietary apps like flash that don't compile for 64-bit
<RodGo> hello 2 all, i need some help on routing all my outgoing traffic trough a proxy server
<abstrak> a good udev wiki URL ?
<lodi> whtats your config? wizo
<RodGo> its because i want to download some xbox live region specific content
<wizo> lodi, you mean using the recovery disk?
<iNeo> RodGo: A proxy can't route
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: any luck on the cpu initialization?
<Metuchen> RodGo: what's your network look like?
<wizo> lodi, my config, err, no idea. this is a laptop
<lodi> no what 's inside the machine lol
<wizo> i'm not even sure what wireless card this is using
<wwomack> Question?    I am trying to add 7.10 to my HD on a full time basis.  My problem is the installers partition program is very criptic and I am not familiar with it at all,  My Main  "ONLY" partition is 136000 MB.  But WinXP resides there Oh it is an NTSF partition.  I want to make a 10 GB part. in that one that I can add Ubuntu on.  However it makes me feel that it will remove the current Partition and replace it with the new one.  How does t
<RodGo> look i connect my xbox live directly to my PC
<slipttees> howto install Chrome9 IGP ?
<RodGo> and my pc is wireless to a router
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow i am here now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock#head-9f1c1489c0b90117c245507605062511fb81f22d
<gaE4> Download and decompress the source .tar.bz2, move ... i downloaded it to desktop, what to do now?
<RodGo> i want to configure my pc, to route all traffic to a specific proxy
<lodi> you can test all of that running the live system, bfore you install wizo
<Metuchen> is this just for one machine?
<RodGo> so i can download some Gears of Wars maps i cant download cuz i live at south america
<Metuchen> is this just for http?
<RodGo> no, xbox live uses another port
<fantum13> Hello, all of my movies are playing as solid green with a few yellow lines. I have all the codecs installed and have played these files before, but now none of my movie files work in Totem, VLC, or Mplayer. Halp?
<Metuchen> then you need a box standing directly "between" your xbox and your internet connection.
<wizo> lodi, man i don't even knwo what graphics card i'm using
<lodi> does it have documentation?
<RodGo> xbox live is on port 3074
<wizo> lodi, lol yea im gonna google it soon
<RodGo> ill need a socks proxy right?
<Metuchen> no.
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there a way for me to get a secure shh account, ive been googling info on shh and found sites that offer shell accounts but i have no clue how secure it is?
<lodi> video = ati? wizo
<WorkingOnWis1> wizo: is Windows 2000, xp, or vista installed?
<slipttees> Chrome9 IGP + ubuntu 7.10 change resolution screen and active 2d or 3d ?
<narothepharoh> every time i convert a movie to iso with devede the sound is messed up any ideas
<Elmo_> fantum13: something like this? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/message/193194
<Itaku> when i try to use sudo gedit i get this error
<Itaku> apt-get source fortune-mod
<wizo> WorkingOnWis1: vista preloaded
<Itaku> oops
<RodGo> but first i need to know how to connect my pc to a proxy server at USA so it routes my traffic from xboxl ive
<lodi> because that would have its drawbacks
<Itaku> when i try to use sudo gedit i get this error
<wizo> lodi, ey? totally no idea
<Itaku> damnit cant copy
<wizo> lodi, i'll have to search now
<Metuchen> RodGo: correction, maybe yeah...but you'll need a box to redirect that traffic
<RodGo> anyway i have a vps at Media Temple
<wizo> it's a fujitsu S7211
<Lovecats> hi all :D
<gaE4> anyone can help me plz?
<gaE4> i am at point 2.2 just installed the files for amd64 and now downloaded the .tar.bz2 file now i have problems with decompress etc. how to continue?
<fantum13> Elmo_: No, green and solid instead of pink and static
<gaE4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock#head-9f1c1489c0b90117c245507605062511fb81f22d
<RodGo>  i just need to know what tools i can use at my local pc, and what program to install at my vps so i can do that connection trough proxy
<lodi> wizo, when you run the dvd, you first enter a live session ( running linux from the dvd in a ramdrive)
<WorkingOnWis1> wizo: all your hardware info should be easy to find in device manager. It's how I find out beford I smoke a windows install. Make it tell me all I need to know to kill it!
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: no, it's impossible as you can never actually trust an administrator, but ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Itaku> sudo: timestamp too fat in the furure: Mar 9 11:13:54 2008 <---- how do i fix that error?
<wizo> WorkingOnWis1: , lol. the device manager here aint telling me alot
<Metuchen> Itaku: set your timezon.
<Itaku> it is set
<lodi> in that session  you can use all the tools necesary to check if everything works, and get thinbgs working if they dont
<Lovecats> !ubuntu
<ubotwo> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wizo> WorkingOnWis1: display adapters say : mobile intel(r) 965 express chipset family
<wizo> lodi, i should run the liveCD first?
<lodi> just remember to enable all the repositories in package manager
<WorkingOnWis1> wizo: sorry. Havent smokes a Vista install. Seeing it on my sons laptop is what pushed me totally onto Ubuntu!
<lodi> of course
<Itaku> Metuchen: it is set
<Lovecats> lol i got a brand new laptop yesterday and i used vista for like 10 mins :)
<WorkingOnWis1> wizo: thats a basic Intel 950 seried GPU. Well supported in Linux afaik
<lodi> in the dvd the installer is a link on the desktop...
<RodGo> what is a good proxy client i can install so i can route xbox live
<narothepharoh> every time i convert a movie to iso with devede the sound is messed up any ideas
<lodi> yes
<lodi> should work well
<Metuchen> Lovecats: then you can't get your windows refund ;(
<lodi> rest is probably intel too
<Lovecats> rerund??
<Itaku> Metuchen: my timezone is set
<Lovecats> i can do a restore i hope :D
<Metuchen> yeah...if you don't boot it, you can get a refund.
 * WorkingOnWis1 agrees wizo
<Lovecats> really?
<Metuchen> yup.
<vignesh> is iTunes wine compatible??
<WorkingOnWis1> with lodi
<wizo> WorkingOnWis1: thanks :D
<Lovecats> how do i do that?
<DRebellion> !appdb | vignesh
<ubotwo> vignesh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Itaku> Metuchen: my timezone is set
<Metuchen> small claims court :)
<lodi> have no fear wizo, free yourself from the grasp of uncle bill, and demand a refund
<Lovecats> lol
<Metuchen> Itaku: start ntp.
<wizo> hahaa
<vignesh> ubotwo, ty
<wizo> argh i cant find the specs for this laptop
<Metuchen> but seriously, you *can* get a refund...and I'm told it can be done direct with MS.
<slipttees> please guys :-(
<Metuchen> (without court)
<WorkingOnWis1> wizo: but....check the wifi and be sure you kniw what it is... that has always been my biggest hurdle installing Ubuntu ...
<Itaku> Metuchen: when i try it says the timestamp is too far in the furute
<Lovecats> ah
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lodi> wizoi what brand is ur laptop?
<wizo> lodi, fujitsu S7211
<wwomack> ok guess not thanks very much.  maybe later
<slipttees> i have Chrome9 IGP and ubuntu gutsy don't change screen resoution and 2d grafics :(
<lodi> moment
<wizo> but the ones on the site are the "enhanced" ones
<Itaku> Metuchen: when i try it says the timestamp is too far in the furute
<Metuchen> then you need to st the date first.
<wizo> not mine with  the T2330 dual core 1.6 processor thing
<Metuchen> get it "close enough" then start ntp.
<AlexC> Has anyone noticed that Thunderbirrd under ubuntu has become all but unusable?
<Itaku> Metuchen: when i try it says the timestamp is too far in the furute
<AlexC> There is more wrong with thunderbird than right!
<Lovecats> im thinking about getting a Compaq Presario laptop for my brother in general does Ubuntu do well on Compaqs? (i know this is a generic question)
<Metuchen> Itaku: run the date command.
<Itaku> god why cant i copy from terminal?
<RodGo> please can someone help me? i want to do  a tunneling of my xbox live, trough my local pc, so that all traffic "seems" like its from USA
<RodGo> any ideas pleas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, Add shift to the command
<Metuchen> do you have a proxy in the US?
<Itaku> the shift key or?
<Itaku> i have comcast?
<Jack_Sparrow> Itaku, add shift to the command or read the pull down menu
<Metuchen> terminal copy: CTRL+SHIFT+C
<sinbox> AlexC don't say that I am about to install thundebird :(
<Lovecats> can someone give me the link for Ubuntu hardware compatibility? please :D
<RodGo> i have a vps in the us
<RodGo> where i can setup a proxy server for this
<AlexC> So much has been broken.
<bazhang> Lovecats:  just a second
<Itaku> it still doesnt work
<Lovecats> ok thank you bazhang
<AlexC> I find myself fighting with it constantly.
<lodi> should be intel wireless, works by default wizo
<Jack_Sparrow> sinbox, Thunderbird has not given me any problems
<Metuchen> RodGo: you could use an ssh tunnel and not have to worry about the protocol.
<AlexC> I have reported the bugs months ago.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntux.org/linux-hardware-compatibility-list Lovecats
<AlexC> They dont get fixed.
<Lovecats> than kyu baz!!!!
<RodGo> Metuchen: you know what tools i should install to setup my proxy server
<Itaku> when i do date it shows the date and time
<Metuchen> you'll need iptables, and ssh
<RodGo> and how do i setup the tunneling from my local pc to the proxy server
<Bad_boy> hello guys: how do i find out my cd-rom path
<Metuchen> and a linux box with two ports.
<sinbox> ah well I hope so Jack_Sparrow I need to import the profile from my windows machine on it with all my mail in there as well
<Itaku> Metuchen: when i do date it shows the date and time
<snypzz> still trying to network to windows xp shared folders...
<gaE4> autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make
<gaE4> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<gaE4> ???
<wizo> lodi, i think i found the specs
<wizo> it's in chinese
<wizo> ..
<Metuchen> Itaku: run: sudo date 03091030 (for eastern standard time)
<Ashfire908> Do i have to do anything for daylight savings?
<Metuchen> Ashfire: no.
<snypzz> I see the windows pc's but unable to connect
<Ashfire908> k
<lodi> lol wizohttp://www.fujitsu-siemens.nl/products/mobile/notebooks/lifebook_s.html
<snypzz> tcpip
<Itaku> Metuchen: when i do it says timestamp too far in the future again
<AlexC> Does anyone know a good alternative to Mozilla Thunderbird? I am not sure what happemned but ever since I upgrqaded my ubuntu to 7.10 thunderbird has become the worst program I have the displeasure of fighting with.
<Metuchen> Itaku: dunno...
<lodi> kmail perhaps alexc
<Itaku> damnit stupid daylight savings time
<RodGo> Metuchen: do you know how to configure iptables so that i can proxy my traffic to the vpn?
<lodi> but have some experience with fujitsu hardware wizo and believe me by deafult maybe umts wont work but the rest will wizo
<wizo> umts?
<wizo> lodi, http://www.fujitsu.com/cn/services/hardware/pc/lifebook/s/s7211_specs.html
<Metuchen> RodGo: yes...youll need to know the ports you're working with.
<RodGo> xbox live is on port 3074
<lodi> everything intel wizo
<lodi> sound = realtek
<Pensacola> can I just delete the .Xauthority dir in my home folder to get it recreated?
<wizo> ok
<wizo> so i should just do a run with my liveCD first?
<AlexC> Does anyone know how to get the attention of the Thunderbird developers? They dont seem to read bug reports.
<gaE4> plz anyone! i am at 2.2 downloaded and compressed the source and just created the folders. if i type autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make this comes: autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock#head-9f1c1489c0b90117c245507605062511fb81f22d
<Metuchen> RodGo: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3074 -j DNAT --to-destination localhost
<lodi> yes
<wizo> wireless is intel yea?
<lodi> and i expext everything to work
<wizo> hope i get connections with it
<wizo> lodi, i will try that right now
<RodGo> Metuchen: i run that on my vps, right?
<bazhang> AlexC: you might consider joining the mailing lists and air your complaints there or at the brainstorm.ubuntu.com site make some constructive suggestions ;]
<wizo> hope to see you real soon, with irssi
<lodi> ok fingers crossed wizo
<lodi> lol
<wizo> or whatever irc services they have
<RodGo> and --to-destination == my actual ip, right
<wizo> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexC, Please stop and move your discussion to offtopic
<Metuchen> RodGo: then do "ssh -L 3074:<xbox-server>:3074 <user>@<remote-host>"
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: any luck on my cpu core problem?
<RodGo> xbox server?
<Metuchen> RodGo: this must be on your "firewall" between your xbox and the internet.
<grrrr2> I have proftp running on my ubuntu box and I try to share /media/disk. It doesn't work with symbolic links and I cannot set homedirectory to be /media/disk. Anyone know how to do this?
<RodGo> wait, the ip tables command i must run on my vps to allow the routing from my local pc
<Metuchen> grrrr: you need to use a "mount -o bind"
<RodGo> but what you mean by <xbox-server>
<RodGo> because i dont know the xbox servers ip
<gaE4> what does configure.in and configure.ac do/mean?
<Metuchen> RodGo: you'll need to figure that out unless your xbox can be setup to use a proxy.
<Metuchen> RodGo: but you can use iptables's LOG target to figure it out.
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, Do you have build-essential and your kernel headers installed
<jrib> gaE4: http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/autoconf.html
<RodGo> can't i just install a program that redirects all traffic to a specific socks proxy
<RodGo> someone told me to do that on windows, but i use ubuntu
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow hmm..?
<RodGo> and i install a socks proxy on my vps
<Metuchen> RodGo: problem is, your XBox would have to know how to use a socks proxy.
<Metuchen> the ssh tunnel will "transparently" tunnel the traffic without caring about the underlying protocool.
<hameed> RodGo: do you use a regular monitor?
<slipttees> Chrome9 HC IGP work in gutsy ?
<RodGo> monitor?
<hameed> RodGo: what kind of display device do you use for your xbox?
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow u read what i wrote before? this could help understand my problem.
<bullgard4> In what file will Tracker store its indices?
<jrib> bullgard4: ~/.cache/tracker/
<RodGo> a tv
<hameed> RodGo: isn't the resolution too low?
<bazhang> WorkingOnWis1: try cat /proc/*cpu* and report how many cores you see
<hameed> RodGo: is it possible to connect an xbox to a regular pc monitor?
<RodGo> the problem is that this guys from microsoft are nazis with their content, so i cant download some maps for Gears Of Wars because i live in south america
<narothepharoh> every time i convert a movie to iso with devede the sound is messed up any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, Yes, it looks like you are trying to compile a program (Assuming Nero)  and to do that you need what I already suggested
<Pirate_Hunter> hello
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: just one. processor     :0
<whitekidney> Can anyone recommend a good program for making new partitions and resizing?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to get my nokia n73 to be picked up by vbox, i have installed the phone applications but vbox just gives me errors
<Jack_Sparrow> gparted
<hameed> whitekidney: gparted
<bazhang> WorkingOnWis1: is this intel or amd?
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you very much for your help. --  I found them on my Ubuntu 7.10 computer.
<whitekidney> thanks
<RodGo> hey Metuchen, cant i do something like this "ssh -L 3074:*:3074 <user>@<remote-host>"
<hameed> whitekidney: gparted is graphical and easy to use
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: amd turion x2
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow where can i see if i have already installed the build-essential and my kernel headers
<whitekidney> hameed: does it support winxp?
<RodGo> so that it redirects all traffic from that port to my vps
<hameed> whitekidney: yes it does
<Metuchen> RodGo: the "*" won't work.
<whitekidney> free?
<whitekidney> hameed : is it free?
<cromag> hmm, i'm in xubuntu and having issues with restricted drivers. It will not get enabled. anyone had the same issue and got through with it ? :)=
<Lovecats> hi can someone tell me if the NVidia Geforce 7000M is generally supported with Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, You would know if you already installed them
<Metuchen> RodGo: and you'll need to redirect the traffic to that ssh tunnel.
<hameed> whitekidney: i've been writing to my winxp ntfs partition for 2 years now
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hameed> whitekidney: without a problem
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm wrong channel *oops
<hameed> whitekidney: ofcourse it is free
<RodGo> ok i got the xbox live ip
<RodGo> its 65.59.234.161
<hameed> whitekidney: you can install it using the package manager (applications > add.remove)
<whitekidney> Why doesnt ubuntu give me a chance to resize and make a new partition when installing it?
<Metuchen> RodGo: ssh -L <port>:65.59.234.161:<port> <user>@<US-remote-host>
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow ah if u mean this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock#head-9f1c1489c0b90117c245507605062511fb81f22d yeah i installed i am at the 1st grey box u can see there;D
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, it does
<whitekidney> It does not.
<hameed> whitekidney: yeah, that's the only place where ubuntu annoyed me
<Metuchen> rodgo: then use iptables to point your Xbox traffic to that ssh tunnel.
<RodGo> and on the US remote host i run this
<RodGo> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 3074 -j DNAT --to-destination localhost
<slipttees> I Have VIA Chrome9 HC IGP. On a native 1024x768 screen I am stuck with 800 x 600 resolution and no graphics acceleration, somewhere can help me ?
<hameed> Jack_Sparrow: no it doesn
<hameed> Jack_Sparrow: no it doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> gaE4, You are running 64bit...
<gaE4> Jack_sparrow yeah
<RodGo> and then how i undo changes on my vps
<Metuchen> RodGo: both those need to be run on your linux-based firewall.
<Metuchen> RodGo: not the Us-based server.
<Jack_Sparrow> hameed, The Uubntu live cd installer has a built in partitiong program and the partition editor is also available in the admin menu
<bazhang> WorkingOnWis1: the fix I remember another user did was to put in the boot parameters acpi=off and also to adjust the bios so that the cool n' quiet (or somesuch) was disabled and for him it was fixed; dont know if this will help you or not: the thread on that is here--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645791&page=3
<hameed> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, you're right
<whitekidney> hameed : Can you recommend any good programs for resizing and making partitions INSIDE windows XP ?
<gavi> folks where can i look, or what can i search to learn to restart a service on startup ~ubuntu 7
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hameed> whitekidney: it does, administration > partition editor
<Jack_Sparrow> whitekidney, One of the best is Partition MAgic
<RodGo> Metuchen: iptables v1.3.6: Bad IP address `localhost'
<whitekidney> hameed: in windows xp! :p
<whitekidney> Thanks jack
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: so are all Ubuntu kernels nowadays SMP?
<Metuchen> RodGo: then use "127.0.0.1" instead of localhost.
<hameed> whitekidney: buy partition magic
<jrib> gaE4: pastebin the output of 'ls; autoreconf -isvf'
<bazhang> the generic one is WorkingOnWis1; capable of supporting smp that is
<hameed> whitekidney: I personally run xp in virtualbox which is free
<whitekidney> virtual pc?
<whitekidney> imo that sucks
<hameed> whitekidney: for me it's convenient, i only use xp for compiling for win32
<hameed> whitekidney: what's more xp runs faster in virtualbox!!!
<seanbello> how do i typecurly brackets in gedit?
<WorkingOnWis1> bazhang: ok. thanks a bunch. Man, this thing Is fast! I only noticed it because I couldn't get the second cpu graph in System Monitor!
<whitekidney> hameed : Do ya want to help me installing drivers and stuff ? :p
<Metuchen> seanbello: SHIFT+[ doesn't work for you?
<seanbello> no
<hameed> whitekidney: wish i could, but i'm a noob
<whitekidney> hameed : youre not a noob :p
<hameed> whitekidney: i do maintain some debian packages but for the under the hood stuff i'm a noob
<whitekidney> i remember jack sparrow helped me long ago :D
<whitekidney> when my name was Spzatt :p
<tntcoda> hi, if i have vnc server running and can access it locally but not externally. What do i need to enable? The ports are forwared and hosts.allow is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Lovecats> how do determine my battery life remaining (on this laptop running ubu 7.10)
<Metuchen> tntcoda: be sure you don't have a firewall enabled.
<Metuchen> tntcoda: try iptables -vL
<hameed> Lovecats: there is the battery monitor
<Lovecats> oh lol
<Lovecats> sorry
<hameed> Lovecats: right click the top panel
<Lovecats> im 1/2 asleep :D
<hameed> Lovecats: then, add to panel
<tntcoda> I dont Metuchen :( i was wondering if it could be a vnc config issue?
<Lovecats> its already there rofl (no coffee yet) :D
<whitekidney> i got a question, when downloading keyloggers from websites when browsing, will it be like.. putting a swedish guy in japan, like he doesnt know where the *beep* he is?
<Metuchen> tntcoda: dunno offhand...
<hameed> Lovecats: :D
<s0u][ight> hello i got a question what are differences between a wubi installed and a boot installed ubuntu
<s0u][ight> gusty
<cpainchaud> hello
<wizo> lodi?
<hameed> what are the most linux compatible laptop brands?
<cpainchaud> my DELL  has its harware 100% compatible right now :D
<Metuchen> hameed: they're all compatible...just stay away from the "esoteric" hardware...
<hameed> I got compaq and am happy with it, but I'm going to buy a new one
<cpainchaud> had anyone noticed that amarok eats 10% CPU while idling ?
<hameed> what about mac books?
<solexious> [Q] How can I place a link on my desktop to a folder?
<wizo> lodi: i'm using the liveCD right now :D
<Metuchen> hameed: should work just fine, but I haven't tried it.
<hameed> Metuchen: what do you mean "esoteric"?
<ryanakca> cpainchaud: no... doesn't do that here... by idling you mean not playing? It might be rescanning your collection
<CapaH> Does anyone here have an IPHONE, and do you know if you can get music/video on it with Linux ?
<Metuchen> hameed: sony tends to put really weird hardware that nobody else uses in their machines...
<Metuchen> hameed: that stuff tends not to work.
<cpainchaud> ryanakca: no my installation is brand new, nothing tho scan here, and HDD is not working now
<cpainchaud> and yes i mean not playing
<ryanakca> cpainchaud: heh, odd ;)
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<lodi> hey wizo
<cpainchaud> I am using ubuntu 8 ....
<hameed> Metuchen: hmm... I booted a sony vaio with knoppix and the wireless and ethernet got recognized out of the box
<cpainchaud> i know its not stable :D but still ... its odd :d
<lodi> wifi i presume?
<wizo> lodu :D yea wifi!
<lodi> out of the box? wizo
<wizo> i clicked on that icon and it listed the wireless networks
<wizo> i was shocked :O
<lodi> lol
<IceWewe> is there a package I can install to enable CPU frequency scaling without recompiling the kernel?
<lodi> it does that to a person wizo
<wizo> one word was screaming in my mind, and that was "sweet"
<Metuchen> hameed: yeah...those things tend to be fine, but in my experience, some of the "multimedia" stuff won't work well.
<lodi> hhhhhhhh
<hameed> Metuchen: i see
<wizo> now i gotta run some videos to see how it goes
<Blissex> IceWewe: what does that mean? Which kernel?
<lodi> now you can click the installer icon and start installing wizo
<sherkin> Hi,
<wizo> haha
<IceWewe> Blissex: 2.6.24-10-generic
<wizo> but i needa go resize a partition
<sherkin> I'm puzzled with gpilot
<lodi> and while that runs you can just keep chatting
<hameed> Metuchen: next time i wanna try macbooks since os x is itself kind of unix...
<Blissex> IceWewe: why would you want to recompile that?
<Avenger> hello, i can't ignore, what am i doing wrong?
<IceWewe> Blissex: I'd like to throttle the two CPUs on the machine in question to run at a lower speed/voltage
<lodi> what kind of a partition?
<sherkin> I can't configure it to synchronize
<Blissex> IceWewe: the standard Ubuntu kernels have CPU scaling built in.
<hameed> Metuchen: ubuntu on mac book
<IceWewe> Blissex: to include a userspace governor
<wizo> fujitsu split my hdd into 2
<wizo> one for C, and i have another D drive
<Metuchen> hameed: it should work fine, but I haven't tried.
<sherkin> Here are some commands I tried
<wizo> so i guess i'm gonna split the D
<IceWewe> Blissex: do I have to load a module? My CPUs are not currently being throttled
<sherkin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59001
<lodi> what size is that, and what filesystem wizo?
<narothepharoh> every time i convert a movie to iso with devede the sound is messed up any ideas
<wizo> lodi, each is now about 75
<sherkin> Could someone help me ?
<wizo> and most probably ntfs
<Blissex> IceWewe: probably because they can't. CPU scaling is autodetected by Ubuntu.
<IceWewe> Blissex: both cpufreq and powernowd refuse to scale
<wizo> so i gotta shrink the D and create err, E ?
<IceWewe> Blissex: but I happen to know that these CPUs can be throttled
<wizo> a,b,c,d,e
<Blissex> IceWewe: try using 'cpufreq-info' and 'cpufreq-set' to check things.
<wizo> guess it would be e
<IceWewe> Blissex: this machine has two Xeons in it
<Blissex> IceWewe: Not so sure that you can scale Xeons, the ACPI and chipset have to support it.,
<wizo> oh btw one questoin, i have a dual core here
<wizo> does it matter?
<IceWewe> Blissex: "No cpufreqd socket found"
<lodi> no it wotrks hhh
<gavi> folks where can i look, or what can i search to learn to restart a service on startup ~ubuntu 7
<gerro> anyone here have trouble with 7.10 and nvidia 7300gs?
<Blissex> IceWewe: then perhaps you haven't started the scaling daemon.
<lodi> let me think
<Blissex> IceWewe: what happens if you just say 'sudo cpufreq-set -g conservative'
<IceWewe> Blissex: "22460 ?        Ssl    0:00 cpufreqd"
<dda> hi people! is there a way to use webcam installed on another machine? I mean use in ekiga, skype, etc..
<lodi> i think the smartest thing to do is boot vista , see what these c and partitions are wizo
<IceWewe> Blissex: "wrong, unknown or unhandled CPU?"
<wizo> lodi, C is where the OS is installed, D has nothing in it
<Blissex> IceWewe: bad news...
<solexious> [Q] How can I place a link on my desktop to a folder?
<wizo> execpt a folder called "my work"
<IceWewe> Blissex: so no CPU/chipset ACPI support...
<gerro> gavi: apt-get install sysvconf and run that
<Blissex> IceWewe: have you had a look at 'cpufreq-info'?
<IceWewe> Blissex: "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
<hameed> drag and drop holding down the middle mouse button
<gerro> gavi: it allows you to manage startup services "init" with the sys v style ubuntu uses
<tremby> any ideas why i might suddenly be getting no sound in my front-right channel? i haven't done any updates today and last night it was fine. i've verified that it's the soundcard's output rather than the speaker or amplifier.
<lodi> then you start the installer, remove the d partition, and have the installer automatically partition the free space
<sherkin> Could someone help me with Palm/gpilot configuration ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59001/
<sherkin> TIA
<hameed> solexious: drag and drop holding down the middle mouse button then add link
<wizo> lodi, so it can partition the D drive by itself? even if it's 75 gig ntfs right now?
<solexious> hameed: thank you
<Blissex> IceWewe: well, looks like it is not supported. As a last resort try 'modprobe acpi-cpufreq'
<hameed> solexious: drag and drop with the middle button
<lodi> yes
<wizo> there's a folder in there, should i be worried about it?
<mariamystar> hi,i have a small sound issue. my sound seems to work fine, but when i try to use programs such as hydrogen or ardour the sound isnt working. i do have a jack session started so i'm not sure what the problem is
<lodi> no
<gerro> wizo: you trying to resize an ntfs partition?
<IceWewe> Blissex: error, no such module...
<gavi> grrrr2,  thanks
<Blissex> IceWewe: but you should investigate if your motherboard support scaling at all, and then which Linux driver may support it. Xeon looks like not so hot :-).
<wizo> or should i create a "E" and then use the 30gig E partiton for ubuntu
<G3N10U5> greetings everyone :)\
<wizo> gerro, nah, just wondering if i should use the windows app to create another partitoin or just use the installer to
<potato> i have a problem with compiz fusion i reinstalled it but when i go to click on the advanced graphics shortcut, it does not say that any more instead its compiz config setting manager but if i click on it it doesnt open up what should i do?
<TameLion> ello o/
<Blissex> IceWewe: that's very odd. do 'ls "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq" so see what you got.
<solexious> hameed: Cool, that didnt work but both left and right did, ty
<diesello> ello
<IceWewe> Blissex: cannot access, no such file or directory
<Metuchen> 'lo
<G3N10U5> how is ppl ?
<amenado> does booting of copied liveCD iso into a hard disk requires this partition to be EXT2 only? I can not get it to work using EXT3 ..
<IceWewe> G3N10U5: not bad
<gerro> wizo: I wouldn't trust the windows app because what windows user that doesn't use a laptop you know of that has more than one partition?
<Blissex> IceWewe: are your kernel packages installed correctly? Doesn't look like.
<G3N10U5> excellent
<s0nix> hi, im searching a combo apps for burning DVD to DVD. (like DVD Decryptor and Shrink  on windows)
<ompaul> !hi | G3N10U5
<G3N10U5> never been here before
<hameed> solexious: np
<IceWewe> Blissex: I don't know... this is pretty much a stock install
<G3N10U5> woke up early, decided to explore
<IceWewe> Blissex: if it matters at all, this is 8.04 beta...
<Blissex> gerro: it does not matter because you can always convert 'ext2' to 'ext3'
<ompaul> !hi | G3N10U5
<TameLion> G3N10U5: it's a strange and wonderful place..
<lodi> sry wizo phone
<G3N10U5> :) ola
<Blissex> IceWewe: Ahhhh, you are a developer. Then you know what you are doing, and I cannot help :-).
<wizo> gerro, ey? i was thinking of the partitioner that comes with vista
<gavi> gerro, i dont have the package.. what do i add to get this in my respitry
<narothepharoh> every time i convert a movie to iso with devede the sound is messed up any ideas
<G3N10U5> strange and wonderful
<G3N10U5> sounds good to me
<wizo> lodi, it's ok :D
<lodi> i would delete the d partition
<gerro> Blissex: no clue what you talking about
<potato> i have a problem with compiz fusion i reinstalled it but when i go to click on the advanced graphics shortcut, it does not say that any more instead its compiz config setting manager but if i click on it it doesn't open up what should i do?
<IceWewe> Blissex: pff, me, a developer? Don't I wish.
<lodi> and have the installer partition the free space t its needs
<Blissex> gerro: then why are you using unreleased software? :-)
<ubotwo> G3N10U5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gerro> wizo: try gpart
<wizo> lodi, you've been here for quite a while yea? i recall seeing you here when i was using ubuntu 6.04 or something
<wizo> lodi, hmmm
<Blissex> IceWeve: why are you using unreleased software? :-)
<G3N10U5> im a student, workin my way up, tryin to learn what i can, but i'll try to rtfman first and not ask dumb questions
<amenado> does booting of copied liveCD iso into a hard disk requires this partition to be EXT2 only? I can not get it to work using EXT3 ..
<IceWewe> Blissex: because I didn't want to have to upgrade Mythbuntu in April...
<lodi> lol
<gavi> gerro, i dont have the package.. what do i add to get this in my respitry
<gerro> wizo: I mean gparted
<wizo> but i want some space for my windows too
<lodi> thats the 75 other gigs
<narothepharoh> whats a good program other than devede to convert video files?
<Blissex> IceWewe: also note that there is '#Ubunt+1' channel IIRC
<IceWewe> Blissex: yes, I'm aware of that...
<gerro> wizo: if its not in your repository then your not running ubuntu
<wizo> awww, i dont wanna put my back up things with C drive
<bazhang> G3N10U5: this is not that kind of channel; if you have an issue please ask away ;]
<wizo> cause if i format i'll be formatting C
<ompaul> IceWewe, that is for ----all--- hardy support ;-)
<wizo> lol
<potato> i have a problem with compiz fusion i reinstalled it but when i go to click on the advanced graphics shortcut, it does not say that any more instead its compiz config setting manager but if i click on it it doesn't open up what should i do?
<bazhang> potato: how did you reinstall it and why?
<mariamystar> i'm having trouble getting sound to work with certain applications. anybody got any ideas?
<potato> add remove
<IceWewe> ompaul: yup, I'm aware of that. But there are more people giving advice in here ;-)
<lodi> and ehat you could also do is create in the free space a /data or so using fat32
<konami> hola
<potato> and why becouse it wouldent work in the frst place bazhang
<G3N10U5> actually just got 2 new boxes the other day, server2003r2 installed fine, unbuntu server 7 had a weird error and didn't do **** all... redhat enterprise 5 installed fine tho
<IceWewe> ompaul: besides, scaling should be independent of version...
<lodi> vista and ubuntu can then share that
<bazhang> IceWewe: best to listen to that advice...
<wizo> quite true
<IceWewe> bazhang: yeah, I'm in ubuntu+1 too....
<dda> is there a way to use webcam installed on another machine?
<wizo> i better go take a look at what is in the D drive again
<wizo> brb!
<lodi> good luck
<ompaul> IceWewe, +1 for you after all if they break it they will know first
<wizo> :d
<wizo> :D
<IceWewe> ompaul: yup...
<Blissex> IceWewe: also try 'apt-file search acpi-cpufreq'
<bazhang> potato: and does not work? could you please be precise? do you have the proper 3D drivers for your card installed and how did you start compiz up etc
<Avenger> dda, nobody here will tell you how to gain control of some other PC's webcam
<G3N10U5> lol
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to get itunes to work with ubuntu?
<gerro> Avenger: why not? I have a remote webcam over http its rather nice
<gerro> Avenger: there also some tricks with webcams and voip you can use very fun ^^
<potato> ok at first it worked fine bazhang but i installed the floting windows screensaver and it startting acting up from ther
<IceWewe> gerro: privacy
<Avenger> because he/she could use it to spy over some poor bastard
<dda> Avenger, IceWewe - no
<gerro> IceWewei: if they standing in front of your webcam on your property then is no such thing :P
<G3N10U5> there are trojans which will allow for remote connections, sometimes without someone knowing... or you can use a remote access program if you intend to do it legally
<dda> both PCs are mine
<dda> on the same LAN
<IceWewe> dda: then install a webcam daemon
<G3N10U5> ^
<dda> but webcam is buggy in linux, so I thought I could install it on other PC (windows) and use as networked
<martiini> how do I open console in kde4 dolphin?
<Avenger> G3N10U5, i don't know what "legally" meanbs for you,  but even using a remote access program is illegal in all Europe
<G3N10U5> some PC webcam programs broadcast on a port
<gerro> dda: yeah dda that sounds good but why you asking here though this isn't a windows chat
<G3N10U5> and you can connect to the computer
<G3N10U5> and see the broadcast
<G3N10U5> or they upload a stream or a series of images to a web server somewhere
<G3N10U5> and then you visit another website to access that
<gerro> dda: I've found very few nice windows programs for webcams perhaps someone wrote some oss stuff cross compiled can check though
<IceWewe> Blissex: ok, I have a list of kernels... but I also have this file in my kernel...
<dda> gerro, because I want to know if I can use such networked webcam in linux applications (ekiga for example)
<G3N10U5> all are doable from linux without any more configuration
<lodi> wait a minute remote acces software illegal?
<Dojo> sory for the off topic question but is it okay to start a computer without a cpu, as in is it dangerous i need to do this to see if my cpu is broken
<IceWewe> lodi: if it's installed on a foreign computer without the users consent, yes
<lodi> ok
<martiini> irc://irc.parcplace.net/dolphin
<G3N10U5> how does that help you see if your CPU is broken
<Avenger> lodi, unless you've the consentment of the owner of the remote pc,YES, illegal
<gerro> dda: you probably can but what webcam is it anyway? I might know how to get it working on linux
<lodi> i work nwith that sort off stuff so i was a bit shocked
<IceWewe> Blissex: the problem is, as I see it, there's some other module that either A) Needs to be loaded before acpi-cpufreq or B) Another module is blocking the loading of acpi-cpufreq
<dda> gerro, it's Logitech Fusion, it is known as buggy on linux :(
 * delcoyote hi
<khamael> anybody here know of a good nes emulator for ubuntu?
<Dojo> <G3N10U5 I juat want to know if its dangerous to start pc with no cpu
<G3N10U5> then try a different webcam, lol
<potato> lol
<IceWewe> Dojo: I think you'll find that the computer won't start without a CPU
<Blissex> IceWewe: if 'ls "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq"' does not list anything, you haven't got the right modules.
<G3N10U5> your drives will power up
<G3N10U5> and do nothing
<Dojo> but will it damage the computer in any way if i try to start it
<dda> G3N10U5, yes, thinking about it.
<LukeL> Dojo, it's dangerous to handle the cpu itself without special tools, and starting without a cpu will do nothing
<freeman163> i dont think so
<IceWewe> Blissex: it's not i386, it's x86... for me, anyway.
<gerro> Avenger: guess we should go sue the inventor of the camera then :)
<Dojo> ok thanks thats all i neede
<ompaul> Dojo, ##hardware might be a better place
<Dojo> to know:D
<narothepharoh> every time i convert a movie to iso with devede the sound is messed up any ideas
<narothepharoh> whats a good program other than devede to convert video files?
<IceWewe> Blissex: 'ls "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq"' returns a list of files
<dda> G3N10U5, but my webcam works fine in won, and it was quite expensive, so I decided to not give up :)
<Avenger> Gerro, nope, the inventor or fdabricant is not responsible for the use of it
<dda> in win
<bazhang> narothepharoh: what guide did you use to do that, or was it just by guesswork?
<Blissex> IceWewe: then why does 'modprobe acpi-cpufreq' say that the module does not exist?
<G3N10U5> I don't think it will technically hurt your motherboard to try and "turn it on" without the CPU
<Itaku> what is
<Itaku> a good
<Itaku> program
<Itaku> that can
<Itaku> broadcast mp3's
<Itaku> over shoutcast?
<FloodBot1> Itaku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IceWewe> Blissex: 'FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.24-10-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): Device or resource busy'
<Itaku> ...
<LukeL> yes ...
<narothepharoh> bazhang: I just used the default settings, I have the same program on my other computer and it works fine?
<Blissex> IceWewe: Ahhh. That's not quite module missing.
<Avenger> "your keyboard is not working, please press any key"
<IceWewe> Blissex: yes, quite...
<G3N10U5> you wont see anything
<juna> can anyone tell me how to remove the volume icons in desktop in gnome
<G3N10U5> obviously
<G3N10U5> it wont be using ram
<vignesh> i have realplayer 11 installed in my ubuntu box.. but the ".rm" files are opened in default in totem.. how do i change the default to realplayer???
<freeman163> hmm, the text-based installer doesnt seem to be working
<G3N10U5> so nothing will happen
<G3N10U5> but you can "turn it on"
<G3N10U5> it wont help you diagnose anything really...
<Blissex> IceWewe: well, "error, no such module..." is very different forom "Device or resource busy".
<bazhang> narothepharoh: okay, just wanted to see if you had done this before; could it be an issue with the source files you used?
<freeman163> it says random files are corrupted, but only 1/3rd of the time.
<arvind> hello am nt able to see the contents of sda1
<Avenger> vignesh, right click on one ram file, go to properties
<IceWewe> Blissex: yes, I'm aware of that now... perhaps I mis-spoke
<Avenger> and check the section of "open always with", or something
<vignesh> Avenger, ya.. then ??
<Blissex> IceWewe: perhaps the chipset is not supported or indeed another cpufreq module is trying to access it.
<Avenger> and then choose your soft
<gerro> dda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205782 seems your cam might work with the basic spca drivers but you'll have to compile them and tell them which system id your camera is (do lsusb and its the second part of that mac)
<potato> bazhang your back! ok compiz fusion works fine on my laptop its just i went to install a floting screensavor program i forgot how i did that but it dident work how can i make sure everything compiz fusion is uninstalled so i can get the advaced graphics windows to show up agen
<vignesh> Avenger, ya got it..
<Blissex> IceWewe: it is often the 'cpufreq-centrino' one. Check with 'lsmod | grep cpufr'
<vignesh> Avenger, ty
<mariamystar> can someone help me with a small sound problem? it seems audio doesn't work through certain programs
<arvind> hello am nt able to see the contents of sda1
<jak-o> hi
<jak-o> can anybody help me with an ipod touch?
<juna> please can anyone tell me how to remove the volume icons in desktop in gnome
<AquaFo1> I have Generic 11c1 Si3054 modem.. how to make it work under Gutsy?
<Avenger> arvind, are you with root privs?
<dda> gerro, thanks, I will look again, but i tried something like that before! I will let you know.
<bazhang> potato: the advanced desktops effects manager is that what you are looking for? that is the ccsm iirc
<IceWewe> Blissex: http://pastebin.com/m6171d195
<mariamystar> juna: right click the icon and choose "remove from panel"
<arvind> avenger::yeah i can be sudo
<juna> mariamystar: there is no such option
<[Soul]> i have a really odd problem.  my mouse cursor is really sluggish and jerky usually... but i tried playing a video w/ mplayer and suddenly my mouse is great... but only when the video is playing.  then it goes back to being sluggish when i close mplayer.  mythbuntu 7.10
<Avenger> arvind, not if you can, if you ARE while trying to open the drive
<arvind> avenger::am the only user
<juna> mariamystar: i want to remove them from the desktop not from a panel
<Blissex> IceWewe: looks like 'p4_clockmod' but I have never used it.
<mariamystar> juna: that's strange, i see one for me.
<AquaFo1> I have Generic 11c1 Si3054 as a codec for my modem how to use it?
<gerro> dda: most the logitech cameras up until that version have worked fine I doubt they've changed much about their software, just fix the system id the driver uses to refer to the camera and it should work
<arvind> avenger::no
<IceWewe> Blissex: I loaded p4_clockmod manually...
<Avenger> arvind, then you will not be able to
<Blissex> IceWewe: try however 'rmmod p4_clockmod; modprobe acpi-cpufreq' as an alternative.
<arvind> avenger::it was working all these days!!!!
<potato> bazhang:  when i install that it shows up as the compiz config mananger instead of the advanced desktops effects manager
<Avenger> open some file manager as root, or change the permissions of your general user
<mariamystar> juna: i'm sorry i can't really help you then, i'm not a guru haha sorry
<arvind> avenger::i ran live version of sabayon nd tried to mount tat partition
<IceWewe> Blissex: http://pastebin.com/m59624c7b
<Blissex> IceWewe: also try 'speedstep-ich'.
<IceWewe> Blissex: 'insmod: error inserting 'speedstep-ich.ko': -1 No such device'
<[Soul]> anybody?
<potato> bazhang: when i click on the compiz config mananger nothing comes up ive reinstalled it manny times and rebooted too
<Blissex> IceWewe: anyhow check the results from http://www.google.com/search?num=100&q=xeon+p4-clockmod
<dda> gerro, the camera suffers from "reset bug", in UVC driver.
<bazhang> potato: that is very odd; what happens when you alt f2 compiz --replace ?
<Avenger> dda, Logitech webcams were the first to give away their drivers as open source to gain compatibility with Linux, i seriously doubt you'll have problmes due to their soft
<juna> mariamystar: anyone that can help me to remove sda2 volume icon from desktop. i am using gnome and ubuntu feisty
<potato> i donno ill try that
<DeanGrobler> Has anyone ever installed guituner
<hameed> juna: what's your problem
<Itaku> what is a good program for broadcasting mp3's over a shoutcast server?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<gerro> dda: has anyone posted a patch for that bug yet?
<juna> hameed: i want to remove an volume icon from the desktop in gnome
<IceWewe> Itaku: shoutcast?
<gerro> dda: maybe some way you can deny its resets
<bazhang> Itaku: please fewer question marks
<juna> hameed: but i can not send it to trash and there is no option to remove it
<gerro> dda: do you have the link to the bug report?
<potato> ooo
<stefano> !list
<potato> bazhang the screen goes blank
<freeman163> bah.
<dda> gerro, yes, and I tried to apply it. after that luvcview (a program by UVC driver developer) works, and shows vieo, but skype and camorama do not
<potato> and then it comes back after wile
<hameed> juna: it's there for your convenience, i donno how to remove it, but it will be gone if you unmount the volume; right click the volume icon and click unmount
<Itaku> what is a good program for broadcasting mp3's over a shoutcast server???
<[Soul]> does mplayer put ubuntu into some kind of different mode when it runs?
<rsk> mode?
<hameed> juna: you cannot send it to trash, but i guess you can set gnome so that when a volume is mounted it's icon will not appear on the desktop
<[Soul]> and is there a way i can stay in that mode because it appears to be a lot more responsive
<Blissex> IceWewe: in particular this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86830 but there are several other interesting pages.
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<potato> bazhang well not blank it shows my background
<juna> hameed: how can i do that to set gnome
<IceWewe> Blissex: this is a dual processor machine, that could have something to do with it...
<bazhang> potato: sounds like the video drivers are not properly set up; what card ati/nvidia and how did you install the drivers--card number also please
<stercor> How do I get a blank desktop when I change desktops?
<hameed> juna: donno
<Itaku> what is a good program for broadcasting mp3's over a shoutcast server???
<grrrr2> i want to install ubuntu on a usb hd. Can I do this by the normal install process?
<arvind> avenger::so wat to do now??
<potato> bazhang intel chipset
<narothepharoh> bazhang: I have tried 3 different .avi files none have worked I also burned a avi file to disc from this computer and converted it on my other comp and worked fine
<magnetron> Itaku: icecast
<juna> can anyone tell me how to remove the volume icons that i have in desktop in gnome please. its very important
<friedtofu> anyone know how to changet the clock in xfce?
<dda> gerro, here are some links related to the patch: http://osdir.com/ml/drivers.uvc.devel/2006-11/msg00040.html and http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2007-April/001562.html
<potato> bazhang the thing that coused all this was when i instlled the floating windows screensaver
<Fat-head> heya
<MaximusBrood> I have a dedicated server with remote boot-time shell access. I want to install Ubuntu (more specifically Xubuntu) by copying over the contents of the CD to the harddisk. The question is: can I do a non-graphical install with this method?
<gavi> /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server restart   is this how i would restart ispconfig?
<Avenger> arvind, go offline, then change the permissions for the user you use everyday, then try again then comeback to tell us
<bazhang> potato: perhaps try uninstalling that; what card and what driver and how did you install the driver for that card
<magnetron> narothepharoh: try avidemux
<potato> bazhang: it was automatacly detected during install its a newer laptop soo i did not installs
<oisuxx> is anyone here familliar with pikdev?
<dda> gerro, I have to go now, will try after some time and let you know. thanks!
<oisuxx> i was wondering if someone could help me out with it, in conjunction with a willem programmer
<potato> bazhang i mean i did not install the driver
<wifiwho> i want to start up the ubuntu graphical network configuration utility what is the command for that?
<potato> ill look up how to uninstall the screensavor that might help
<narothepharoh> magnetron: I will try that it is installing now.
<Sinnerman> anyone use truecrypt, and when trying to format a truecrypt partition as ext3 have it hang/freeze? mine was across a usb drive.
<bazhang> potato check what driver your card is using and please answer what card make and model
<magnetron> !anyone | Sinnerman
<ubotwo> Sinnerman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IceWewe> Blissex: this problem seems unresolved; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/163398
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 163398 in ubuntu "CPU Frequency Throttling not working on Xeon EM64T" [Undecided,New]
<potato> bazhang:  ok looking that up now
<Avenger> Sinnerman, do it on fat
<Avenger> happenned to me
<Sinnerman> magnetron uh ok.
<wifiwho> Sinnerman don't know know- you can always create a image on the fat32 partition though
<Blissex> IceWewe: bad news indeed.
<hameed> juna: try #gnoma
<hameed> juna: try #gnome
<DeanGrobler> I have gone to a few sites and I have downloaded it but not to sure haw to install it
<Sinnerman> wifiwho Avenger er, yeah... but i specifically wanted the added features of ext3.
<IceWewe> Blissex: looks like dual socket motherboard users are out of luck :(
<Sinnerman> Avenger wifiwho note that on small partitions i had no problems. this was a 25GB partition.
<hameed> juna: also try #nautilus
<Itaku> what is a good program for broadcasting mp3's over a shoutcast server???
<narothepharoh> magnetron: What program does that help? it is not its own program?
<wifiwho> Sinnerman not really a good person to answer the question.
<Blissex> IceWewe: that's entirely possible, because in general in dual sockets the two CPUs must run at the same speed and be identical, so it is a bit difficult to do
<IceWewe> Blissex: ahh, yes, of course... but it should be able to throttle them to the same speed
<magnetron> narothepharoh: avidemux is a separate, graphical program.
<Sinnerman> wifiwho well, i was just really trying to find if people had come across that and if they'd found a workaround. thanks for trying anyway :).
<Starnestommy> Itaku: maybe icecast2 or icecast-server
<Blissex> IceWewe: but not at the very same instant, unless the chipset does it.
<potato> bazhang: can you help me find the drivers i have the device info hear: Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<IceWewe> Blissex: blast...
<Avenger> Sinnerman, sorry, when i found the issue i just used fat instead
<wifiwho> Sinnerman yea, my only solution is ext3 image on top of fat32 for that... so if it doesn't solve your problem i don't know.
<bazhang> potato: those are intel correct? while compiz-fusion will work with those, it will be limited
<Blissex> IceWewe: anyhow only recent power management has become available for server/desktop style machines.
<potato> ok
<Avenger> Sinnerman, and fat provides you with double negation, because you can hide the encrypted volume into another encrypted volume, then the first one becomes invisible and it's confused with random data
<Sinnerman> wifiwho how do you mean ext3 on top of fat32? make a 25GB file inside the fat32 partition and mount that?
<potato> bazhang: yes ther intel
<sinbox> Itaku, IDJC or maybe muse for streaming to shoutcast
<lodi> ati 9250 how do i get glx + dri working?
<IceWewe> Blissex: I debate that. I've had some sort of throttling on my desktop (Athlon dual core) for almost 2 years now
<Sinnerman> Avenger hmm... that's making _me_ confused :)... i'll google a bit for alternatives.
<MaximusBrood> I have a dedicated server with remote boot-time shell access. I want to install Ubuntu (more specifically Xubuntu) by copying over the contents of the CD to the harddisk. The question is: can I do a non-graphical install with this method?
<lodi> i read up on it and discovered that with the fglrx driver u get dri
<potato> bazhang: it runs the cube fine i just guss i need to figure out how to ininstall the floting windows screensavor
<lodi> wit the ati driver u get glx
<bazhang> potato: so if you are going for some very radical 3D stuff with that card (writing fire compiz plugin etc) then there will be issues--I have that same card in my laptop and it is quite limited.
<lodi> with both i get lousy benchmnark scores
<wifiwho> Sinnerman yes. dd if=/dev/zero of=image.img;mkfs -t ext3 image.img;mount -o loop image.img /some/dir
<lodi> cause i cant get em at the same time
<hameed> #irlug
<narothepharoh> magnetron: how do i run it?
<IceWewe> Blissex: cpufreq-info states that the CPUs can be throttled independently of each other
<potato> bazhang: ok ill rember that , i mainly just want transparnt cube and a few other things i dont nee to much
<hameed> whoops
<Sinnerman> on a slightly different note, is there an easy way to mount (eg. right click -> mount) the .iso file of a cd/dvd?
<potato> r ember*
<Blissex> IceWewe: some can, some cannot.
<Sinnerman> wifiwho doesn't that render it slower?
<bazhang> potato: well that is no issue, and apparently with the next release ( #ubuntu+1 ) Hardy those cards will be very well supported--so just hold out for a few more weeks ;]
<potato> oh sweet
<potato> can't wait
<IceWewe> Blissex: oh, wow... it worked
<Sinnerman> and is there a way to get fsck to display a percentage/progress bar while doing something like fsck -fv /dev/sdc1?
<Blissex> IceWewe: you are too lucky.
<hameed> bazhang: will the drivers be open source?
<lodi> thats good news
<Blissex> IceWewe: report that as a bug :-).
<[Soul]> so.. nobody has any thoughts on my mouse issue?
<ompaul> Sinnerman, fsck does display a progress bar
<wifiwho> Sinnerman not likely. it makes it more aww susceptible though ...  for instance cause you have two sets of data that now can't be lost
<lodi> i dont care open / closed as long as it wortks
<lodi> but ati cant do what nvidia can do
<bazhang> hameed: for the intel video cards? not sure but intel is generally the best supported Linux-wide and my own experiments with the Alpha (going offtopic now sorry) have been nice
<lodi> make working drivers
<Sinnerman> wifiwho aww?
<lodi> i have an nvidia 6600 in this machine and it works very well
<wizo> looodiiii
<lodi> yes wizo?
<wizo> ok i think there's nothing in the D partition
<wizo> so i'm gonna do my installation now
<wifiwho> Sinnerman the ideal situation is you would not put an image on top of partition unless you had some reason for it..
<Sinnerman> ompaul umm... not while i've done it with fsck -vf /dev/sdc1. i know it does when you boot verbose though.
<wizo> but i can continue chatting here now?
<lodi> sure
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<lodi> remember to try compiz
<wizo> try what?
<IceWewe> Blissex: sooo, now it throttles, but it doesn't change the voltage, so really, I'm not saving any power/heat
<wizo> compiz? what's that
<krept> generally how many minutes will a 700mb cd hold?
<lodi> compiz composite window manager
<lodi> looks better than vista
<IceWewe> krept: uhhh, 80?
<Blissex> IceWewe: it will save a little bit.
<lodi> bit is quite free
<krept> ok IceWewe, that's what i'm lookin for :)
<krept> except
<krept> 80? or 80
<krept> lol
<Blissex> IceWewe: but it is quite naive to expect power savings out of P4 style Xeons.
<oisuxx> can anyone help me with pikdev?
<IceWewe> Blissex: oh, I know...
<Avenger> ryanakca, i've a similar problme, but my cd/dvd drive is not recognized only wheh i try to use it to read while copying in the other drive, if i use it to read, copy to the hd and then copy to the other drive it works fine...
<lodi> and i m curious if it works on an intel card
<potato> bazhang: what kind of computer are you useing hp?//
<wizo> ok now i hope it doesnt totally erase my D drive
<wifiwho> Sinnerman you know that the current version of truecrypt does not support ext3 on linux... a future update will fix that.
<arvind> hey i could find the drive contents,but its in /media/disk
<lodi> because it did haltingly on the predecessor of your card
<wizo> hope it creates a e drive and keeps my d drive
<bazhang> potato: for laptop it is a thinkpad
<ryanakca> Avenger: well, it isn't recognized at all here
<izinucs> Avenger: maybe because they are on the same ide cable..
<arvind> avenger::hey i could find the drive contents,but its in /media/disk
<ompaul> Sinnerman, I read your command wrong - V is verbose but I don't know f - normally I use fsck -y and walk away
<potato> bazhang:  i have a hp pavillion entertainment notebook
<TEN> Where should I put the invocation of a process to be started right after the user has logged on to Gnome? Precisely, xawtv -c /dev/video1 ... preferably setting it to a size of 23*23 tiles
<potato> i love thinkpads lol
<bazhang> potato those are nice! but we are going offtopic ;]
<potato> yep
<wizo> im scared!
<Avenger> izinucs, but the bios and the initial check recognizes both as different drives
<lodi> just wipe the d , create a separate boot, root and swap partitions and a /home with fat32 filesystem
<lodi> in vista /home will then be d:
<bazhang> wizo then back up important data just in case ;]
<wizo> it's got nothing in it
<wizo> it's a new laptop
<lodi> goes without saying
<ompaul> wizo, you are offtopic for here - you choose what you want to happen to your machine and as bazhang said - back up whatever you care about
<lodi> lol
<wizo> ok ok
<arvind> avenger::hey i could find the drive contents,but its in /media/disk
<Avenger> arvind, ok, you found it now, so what's the problme?
<izinucs> Avenger: doesn't matter.. some devices don't like to talk directly to each other when they are on the same ide cable.. could be they would work if you reversed their postiion on the cable or if you put on a different channel
<arvind> avenger:but its nt thr in its proper place!!!!
<Avenger> izinucs, sadly i don't have another channel (well, at least i don't have another cable to USe another channel)
<arvind> avenger:i mean the contents should be displayed in sda1
<wizo> lodi, i think i found the partition D
<izinucs> Avenger: do you only have one ide connector on your motherboard?
<wizo> so i gotta split it manually?
<Avenger> arvind, ah ok...but first, have you got access to it?
<xjkx> can i create many bootable distributions in a dvd ?
<arvind> yeah i can
<ThaRabbit> quick question about Xgl... as I understand it, using it means effectively disabeling 3d acceleration in games?
<sn0> xjkx sure, its useful :)
<xjkx> sn0, how
<sn0> or a usb pen drive
<Avenger> arvind, great, so the first problme is solved the other problme it's not for practical purposes but for visual experiences?
<Avenger> :-P
<lodi> you could also have the installer do it and then leave some free space for a new d:
<arvind> avenger:so wat should i do to put it back in its place
<Avenger> arvind, i've no bloody idea, sorry
<wizo> lodi, cause i think i gotta select the manual, otherwise it'll use the whole 169 gig hd
<sn0> xjkx there are guides on search engines.
<wizo> 160*
<lodi> or after the install create something like /data there and format that with fat32
<Avenger> izinucs, so dfo you think that if i switch places on the ide cable it will work better? that should be very strange...
<lodi> then manual it is
<ThaRabbit> quick question about Xgl... as I understand it, using it means effectively disabeling 3d acceleration in games?
<izinucs> Avenger: you won't know till  you try.. pay attention to the jumpers on the back.. make sure they are  set in  either master/slave position depending on cable  position.
<Avenger> izinucs, sorry, but the master/slave will not be changed with the cable switch!!
<izinucs> Avenger: it will with position  on the cable.. if it's not  the same.. ie end connector vs "other"  connector.
<Kensan> Hit there. Is there a known working fix for gutsy fbcon issues ("blank screen when vga=791 etc" besides adding fbcon to initramfs?
<Avenger> izinucs, ah, ok, i'll try that, thanks
<potato> wow i got it to work!
<potato> bazhang:  ty for the help
<bazhang> potato nicely done! ;]
<wizo> oh wait
<wizo> do i delete the partition?
<potato> i donno what i did tho lol
<Gurpartap> how do you know the hd(x,x) like codes for each partitions?
<Gurpartap> something like fdisk -l ?
<[Soul]> can someone please help me?  i do a cat /proc/interrupts and see that i have 0 under both CPU for uhci_hcd:usb1 when mplayer is not running and my mouse is slow, but i have counts and a nice mouse when mplayer is running
<izinucs> Gurpartap: blkid
<izinucs> Gurpartap: mount
<Gurpartap> izinucs, mount didnt help
<vox> are there any programs to merge multiple swv files together?
<Gurpartap> not blkid
<n0dl> is there supposted to be a documentroot in apache2.conf? how am I supposed to change the document being served?
<ThaRabbit> exit
<vox> Gurpartap: "ls -la /dev/hd*"
<Prefix> i have some serious issues with my multiple desktops. I have 2x2 desktops set, but when i use the desktop switcher it brings me to a whole new set of 2x2 desktops, any ideas of how to fix this?
<KwisatzH> n0dl: check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<n0dl> KwisatzH: ah
<lodi> yes you delete the partition
<Gurpartap> vox, brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2008-03-10 01:26 /dev/sda1
<wizo> ok so how much space should i allocate
<izinucs> Gurpartap: partitions in linux are typically (in ubuntu) sda1 sda2, sdb1 sdb2.. the "a" means drive one and the number represents the partition, "b" would be drive two and so on.
<Gurpartap> vox, help me decode this?
<Gurpartap> i know that
<vox> Gurpartap: what are you wanting to know?
<Gurpartap> i want them in the (hd0,0) format :)
<vox> oh
<kenny> hmmm, just installed the gutsy gibbon 7.10, whats my root password ? dont remember that i entered a root password. just my main user.
<lodi> at least maybe 20 -30
<hischild> !root | kenny
<ubotwo> kenny: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Sinnerman> is there an easy way to mount (eg. right click -> mount) the .iso file of a cd/dvd?
<wizo> ahh ok
<wizo> so 20 for /home, 1 for swap and 1 for root?
<kenny> ty
<izinucs> Gurpartap: that's grubs format.. hd0,0 is harddrive 1 partition one.  hd1,1 is harddrive 2 partition 2 etc..
<filthpig> kenny, all you need is your normal psw
<hischild> Sinnerman, take a look at gmountiso
<Sinnerman> hischild ok. thanks.
<lodi> nope 100 mb for /boot, 10 - 15 / 1 /swap anything for /home
<wizo> wah? 100 mb for boot only?
<Deeppact> I got bit of a stupid question but what is the file extension for an uncompiled c++ file
<wizo> lemme write this down
<hischild> Deeppact, .cpp
<lodi> 10-15 gb for /
<Deeppact> hischild, thx
<hischild> wizo, i have the same. It works perfectly as i only use about 50 total
<Avenger> filthpig, but is it possible to specify a different pswd for the user and another for root?
<wizo> what's 10-15?
<wizo> 1 gig for swapp?
<lodi> yes
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, im trying to get on to apache from an outside network, but i think my isp blocks port 80 and/or 443, any idea what good ports to use are
<xsystemx>  Xlibs not found at -L/usr/X11R6/lib - How can I find out what package is required ?
<Flare183> wizo: that's good
<ForzaPalermo> ive tried different ones, but they still only seem to work in network
<hischild> Avenger, you can specify a password for root however this is nto reccomended.
<hischild> *not
<wizo> so boot, swap and /home
<vox> Gurpartap: what grub determins to be hdx,x format depends entirely on the boot priority set in your bios
<wizo> that's all yea?
<kenny> ForzaPalermo: try 8080, its a common one
<lodi> root partition
<wizo> oh what's root for
<lodi> "/"
<Avenger> hischild, why is not recommended?
<xsystemx> How can I found out the package name required for Xlibs?
<[Soul]> why would i lose interrupts on my usb device?
<ForzaPalermo> kenny, leave the 443?
<Gurpartap> vox, thanks!
<filthpig> Avenger, ubuntu is designed to use sudo only, but you can probably make a root account.. Althuogh there's no need.. sudo does al you need
<[Soul]> and why would i get them only when mplayer is playing a movie
<lodi> the rest of the files
<lodi> sudo su avenger
<wizo> alright
<wizo> gotta go now
<wizo> will try that later
<lodi> like etc var
<hischild> !root | Avenger
<ubotwo> Avenger: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wizo> and hope i get the spare space later
<wizo> be back late
<wizo> r
<hischild> read the link Avenger
<lodi> ok
<lodi> bye
<lodi> sudo su
<lodi> works avenger
<Avenger> lodi, know, thanks...but i've a problem
<duncan_nz> Hello. I can't find any suggestions for what info I should provide with my bug report for non-functioning hibernation, any suggestions here?
<lodi> need X?
<jrib> lodi: sudo -i  is preferred as it resets the environment
<lodi> thank you
<hischild> duncan_nz, what info you can provide, you should provide. If they need anything else, they will ask for it.
<Avenger> lodi, i can mount a device, and i can access it when it akss me the pswd, but then i can't read anything on it...and it wasn't that way before
<Sinnerman> hischild :( gmountiso doesn't really make mounting a .iso all that much more intuitive than using the CLI. i think i'd stick to the CLI and a script in that case.
<zoexii> hello, does anyone know how to determine the video card driver in use by xorg?
<Avenger> tried to enter with root too...same problem
<Deeppact> I compiled a cpp file now i got a test.o file but how can i run it?
<duncan_nz> okay, I've run though 'Help and Documentation > Help > Report a problem' so You're saying that should be enough?
<cpainchaud> you cant run .o
<hischild> Sinnerman, can you be a bit more specific in that case? the CLI is pretty obvious in my opinion, yet i'm used to it which probably makes the difference
<ifireball> zoexii: look in xorg.conf or in the Xorg logfiles
<cpainchaud> g++ test.cc -o test  will do it :D
<lodi> and the data is good?
<zoexii> ifireball, ok, where are the xorg logfiles?
<lodi> with the sudo (-i) su command you get root access
<ifireball> zoexii: in /var/log
<Deeppact> I compiled a cpp file now i got a test.o file but how can i run it?
<Sinnerman> hischild yeah, well, it is, i was just really looking for something to mount a ubuntu-dvd iso on the fly, for when synaptic needs to grab packages off it, rather than having the dvd in the drive all the time, or having to swap it in/out. i have space to spare on my hard disk at the moment.
<lodi> use mc and you have a file managfer
<lodi> but the datas could also be corrupt
<cpainchaud> Deeppact: you can't run .o files
<lodi> it works
<Deeppact> cpainchaud, but i did g++ -c test.cpp
<Deeppact> cpainchaud, and i got a test.o file
<KwisatzH> drop the -c
<cpainchaud> g++ -c doesnt produce executables
<Deeppact> cpainchaud, but now i want to look if it worked but dno how
<Sinnerman> hischild i wasn't saying i had a problem understanding the syntax, or how to use the CLI to achieve it, was just looking for a _simpler_ way to do it. gmountiso whilst helpful, does not really whittle down the number of steps involved.
<hischild> Sinnerman, i see ... you can let it mount in an empty space by adding it in fstab and then point synaptic/apt to that location
<brekas_skane> hallå
<hischild> Sinnerman, true, i understood your question differently thus i was looking in a different direction for the solution
<Sinnerman> hischild well, heh, thanks anyway, i'll work something out.
<hischild> Sinnerman, good luck :-)
<cpainchaud> since a .o is not an executable, you "cant test it" , it not made for that
<brekas_skane> någon svensk här?
<zaid> i need help with jokosher anyone?
<attacco> brekas_skane, yeah
<Gurpartap> "find /boot/grub/stage1" running this in grub command line, gives me a file not found error...??
<Optimus55> hey my cpu scaling is always stuck at the highest speed, could there be some demanding application running in the background?
<zaid> anyone famliar with jokosher
<zaid> ?
<cpainchaud> gcc test.cpp -o test.exe      then run ./test.exe
<Sinnerman> this is weird. and annoying. brasero just won't start up. and launching it in a terminal does not give me any indication as to why that's happening. haven't had a problem with it in the past.
<Gurpartap> anyoen?
<zaid> can anyone help me with jokosher
<zaid> ?
<vox> Gurpartap: what are you trying to do
<Deeppact> cpainchaud, thx alot it worked
<Gurpartap> vox, http://www.techenclave.com/open-source/how-to-use-gfx-grub-ubuntu-104650.html
<hischild> Optimus55, is it running on demand or at full speed?
<zaid> can anyone help me on jokoshker?
<snypzz> how to use wine
<snypzz> ???
<brekas_skane> attacco vet du något om urban terror
<LjL> !se | brekas_skane
<snypzz> can I use wine to install MSO 2003
<ubotwo> brekas_skane: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Optimus55> hischild: says on demand. i have the applet icon in the panel bar. it used to work before but now it just sticks at 1.7ghz (dual core)
<Avenger> lodi, there's no data corruption, the disk has been freshly formatted
<lodi> cfonfigure wine do winecfg
<lodi> when your happy with that
<hischild> Optimus55, does system monitor show high cpu usage?
<snypzz> installed it how do I run Apps with wine
<snypzz> installed it how do I run Apps with wine?
<lodi> no button wine , or windows programs in your menu?
<Optimus55> hischild: nah pretty low, 0%.. 2%... 4%...0%
<Avenger> lodi, in fact it tells me i have no authorization, but right after havcing asked me for my sudo pswd
<snypzz> menu?
<hischild> Optimus55, if you use powernowd you can specify an upper limit ... i'm not sure why it would've stopped, but that should give you a lower speed on it
<poseidon> I am interesed in installing the kernel module from this site <http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/agebhard/WUSB54GC/>  but I am unsure which one to get.
<vox> Gurpartap: err
<Gurpartap> :D
<lodi> he?
<vox> Gurpartap: ...you shouldnt be missing that file
<sa3iid_> i want use paltalk via wine but the rooms isn't , do you know this problem ?
<Gurpartap> my ubuntu installation is fresh
<poseidon> will they work for ubuntu 7.10
<lodi> it works here,
<Optimus55> hischild: yeah its using powernowd. when i run powernowd in terminal it shows both cpus with 3 steps ( 800, 1600, 1700)
<Gurpartap> vox, i have tried that in "several installations", never produced a result for me
<poseidon> And I'm guessing I should get the first one
<Gurpartap> though for other purposes
<lodi> kmenu, or gnome applications butto
<lodi> or xfce menu
<Optimus55> hischild: but in reality i jus see only 1700. i'm worried because i hear the fan all the time
<serpa> how do I check the list of groups available on my system (CLI) ?
<Gurpartap> vox, the file exists there, when i browse from nautilus
<ibm-m6> hello, i need some help please , i would like to download from web page just .pdf files using wget command does it possible ?
<Gurpartap> ibm-m6, yes
<lodi> otherwise there in the program files folder of your .wine  folder
<vox> Gurpartap: are you trying to find as normal user, or sudo?
<hischild> Optimus55, no need to be worried. it'll shut down when it detects glitches (has always done that for me and my pc sux most of the time) ... you can use powernowd to give it a lower limit
<Gurpartap> sudo
<vox> o_O
<Gurpartap> sudo grub........
<snypzz> I have them in the programs foldes
<snypzz> added to menu now how do I launch hem..../
<ibm-m6> Gurpartap: can you give me example ? (i am new to Ubuntu)
<spawn57> hi, how do I install the skylin98 driver in gutsy?
<Avenger> can't make the sound files converter to work on xubuntu...
<Gurpartap> ibm-m6, wget http://mysite.com/myapplication.pdf
<Gurpartap> ibm-m6, if you run that command in terminal, the file will be downloaded to the folder you are currently in.
<WesMont> Ciao
<snypzz> anyone use wine out there???
<duncan_nz> brekas_skane: jeg kan forstå du hvis det er det du har brug for (dansk)
<Avenger> Gurpartap, i've tewo problems one with possible not recognition of my pswd and another with the impossibility to run sound files converter, any suggestion?
<jrib> !anyone | snypzz
<iobelix> hi, i am about to install sidux along with ubuntu, and i was wondering if somebody has tips on how to avoid permissions problems if i ask sidux to share /home (should i even share /home? or would creating a new user name for sidux help? i could probably set it up so i can access my docs in ubuntu /home from sidux, yes?)
<ubotwo> snypzz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vox> Gurpartap: i dont know why he's using find tho.. all it's going to do is say "LOL there's a file here"
<vox> Gurpartap: it isnt going to say anything about where the boot partition is
<duncan_nz> snypzz: I do for a few things
<Gurpartap> vox, not really
<Optimus55> hischild: is there anyway to check my current cpu temperature?
<Gurpartap> i have read about it everywhere, pointing to the partition having /boot
<snypzz> how do you you launch or run windows apps in WINE?
<Avenger> jrib,  i've tewo problems one with possible not recognition of my pswd and another with the impossibility to run sound files converter, any suggestion?
<erUSUL> !sensors | Optimus55
<Gurpartap> vox, ^
<ubotwo> Optimus55: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hischild> Optimus55, uhm ... there is, yet i'm not sure which one that was
<Gurpartap> snypzz, wine myfile.exe
<jrib> !wine > snypzz (read the private message from ubotu)
<duncan_nz> snypzz: tell me what you have tried
<brobostigon> snypzz: wine app.exe
<macnus> Hi. Does anyone know a minimalist distro, that doenst have a GUI?
<hischild> !minimal | macd
<ubotwo> macd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vox> Gurpartap: thats fine, but all 'find' does is locate a file.  that's it.  it isnt going to tell you what the file contains.
<hischild> !minimal macnus
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<brobostigon> macnus: ubuntu server
<Avenger> macnus, DSL, Damn Small Linux
<Gurpartap> vox, correct
<jrib> Avenger: pswd?
<duncan_nz> brobostigon: that's hardy minimal.
<lodi> WINEPREFIX="/home/lodi/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\paltalk.exe"
<sam__> hey...im thinking about setting up ubuntu on this old computer...is there an aol alient i can use on ubuntu
<lodi> is how i start paltalk
<Gurpartap> l'll proceed with next steps, after identifying the hd my self
<Gurpartap> :)
<ubuntufreak> I get a flashing login screen in Ubuntu 7.10 and i cant login to the system, help needed
<snypzz> Wine App.exe in Terminal?
<macnus> Avenger: But doesnt DSL have a gui?
<Gurpartap> snypzz, yes
<Gurpartap> snypzz, OR, right click your app.exe and select to run in wine
<duncan_nz> snypzz: 'App.exe' should be the name of the windows executable you are trying to start.
<lodi> this i copied from my kmenu
<Avenger> jrib, when i try to acces a drive (another HDD) it asks me for the pswd, i give it and then all it shows me is "lost & found", which i can't access, and the drive has been entirely freshly newly formatted, and it say that i've no permission to enter
<iobelix> is it recommended to share /home in a dual boot situation? if not, is it alright to mount the same /home partition for both distros but use different usernames so things don't mess up?
<lodi> wine winword.exe you mean
<Gurpartap> macnus, compile your own kernel?
<Avenger> macnus, nope, it's ...kind of weird, you could say it doesn't
<duncan_nz> iobelix: depends on the other installation. what is it?
<jrib> Avenger: what filesystem?
<Avenger> jrib, ext3
<sam__> does anybody know of an aol client for ubuntu
<jrib> Avenger: what permissions have you set on it?
<iobelix> duncan_nz, sidux for now, i would just like to try different distros, so i'll probably have them for a month or so each
<LjL> !pidgin | sam__
<Avenger> macnus, it runs on 64 MB RAM, for you to knwo
<ubotwo> sam__: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<brobostigon> sam__: pidgin
<macnus> Gurpartap: Do you know a site, that explains how to do that, cause im not that much into linux
<sam__> no...i mean to connect to aol dialup...not aim
<duncan_nz> sam; for aol messenger=Pidgin: 'Internet > Pidgin Internet Messenger'
<ibm-m6> Gurpartap: the problem i have alot of pdf files in the page, and i dont have power to type for each link, can i set up rule for wget to find & download just the .pdf files from the page ?
<Avenger> jrib, , none special,, i'm the only user i formatted the disk and conencted it as slave, it's a small 10GB one
<iobelix> duncan_nz, i had major permissions problems when i installed foresight and asked it to mount the /home partition, so i am wondering if having different usernames might help
<jrib> Avenger: you need to give your user proper permissions if you want the user to use it
<jrib> !permissions > avenger (read the private message from ubotu)
<egc> has anybody set up dual-boot with solaris and ubuntu?
<sam__> anybody at all?
<LjL> !info penggy | sam__
<ubotwo> sam__: penggy: connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-17 (gutsy), package size 73 kB, installed size 336 kB (Only available for None)
<duncan_nz> got the help i needed, helped a few others. even score - time to go and make dinner.
<macnus> Avenger: But as I see DSL has a GUI interface?
<jamil_11020429> How can we create bat files in ubuntu
<dijital1> which mp3 player do you use?
<vox> Gurpartap: if you want to know what device you boot from, asfar as grub is concerned, simply 'cat /boot/grub/menu.lst'  and look at the first entry
<Avenger> jrib, i've ALL the permissions possible, except sending faxes
<jrib> jamil_11020429: google "bash scripting"
<jamil_11020429> "Batch"
<DRebellion> jamil_11020429, you want a shell script
<erUSUL> !bash | jamil_11020429
<ubotwo> jamil_11020429: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> Avenger: where is the partition mounted?
<Stargazers> Hi. What can be problem, I have Acer AL2216W 22" LCD display and Ubuntu shows black borders both side of screen and I can't resize?
<LjL> jamil_11020429: there is no such thing. the closest is "shell scripts". you create a file with « #!/bin/bash » on the first line, and then standard shell commands.
<Avenger> jrib, it asks me for the admin pswd before letting me see the contents, and then when i type it correctly it says i am not auhtorized
<Stargazers> Is that driver bug?
<LjL> sam__: some instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-104296.html
<Gurpartap> vox, (hd0,4) :D
<Gurpartap> thx!
<vox> no dramas
<Ashfire908> where does iptables log to?
<jrib> Avenger: I can only help you if you answer my questions
<Gurpartap> however, i'm unable to use sudo after fixing the time
<hischild> Gurpartap, how did you fix the time?
<ibm-m6> i need help please , does it possible to use wget as a web crawler and to set up rule that its will download just .pdf files ?
<jrib> ibm-m6: yes
<Gurpartap> hischild, heh, i mean fixed the time that is stored on my system
<Avenger> jrib, , didn't read your last one, sorry
<dijital1> which audio player do you like best?
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: if yiou use ULOG target to /var/log/ulog/* if not to syslog afaik
<iobelix> is it recommended to share /home in a dual boot situation? if not, is it alright to mount the same /home partition for both distros but use different usernames so things don't mess up?
<ibm-m6> jrib: i am new to Ubuntu , can you give me example of the command line please ?
<hischild> Gurpartap, that's the only time that you can fix :p but i meant how ;-)
<mcscruff> lo all, anyone know where to get the dev for :checking for strlcpy... no
<mcscruff> checking for strlcat... no
<jrib> Avenger: where is the partition mounted?
<Gurpartap> hischild, right click the date/time panel on top right and adjust?
<LjL> iobelix, i think i would do the latter, if the GNOME/KDE versions don't match especially
<hischild> Gurpartap, i meant did you manually adjust or automatic y server?
<hischild> mcscruff, please don't copy stuff in here, use the pastebin for that. and what are you trying to compile?
<Avenger> jrib, good question, i know it's mounted because when right click the option is to dismount it...
<jrib> ibm-m6: read 'man wget' and checkout the '-r' and '--accept' switches.  You can search in a man page by typing /accept<ENTER>  for example
<Gurpartap> manually
<jrib> Avenger: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<ompaul> Ashfire908, do man iptables then do /Turn on kernel logging   <<<< that will get you there
<mcscruff> hischild, if i remember correctly 2 lines is ok in here, and its ettercap with plugins enables
<Avenger> jrib,  media/disk
<iobelix> ljl, thanks. usually though, if two distros are gnome based (and assuming that they use the same kernels and gnome versions) is sharing /home a problem? reason i ask is that i installed foresight and got major permission problems
<mcscruff> *enabled
<macnus> Gurpatap: Is there some kind of guide, for compiling your own kernel=
<erUSUL> ibm-m6: wget -r --no-parent -A.pdf «url»
<ompaul> iobelix, that would not be a good idea - even the same OS different versions would be bad
<hischild> mcscruff, you're missing probably a few packages. Type << sudo apt-get build-dep ettercap >> in console to download all the packages needed for compiling it.
<LjL> iobelix, they may handle things like the xauth files (just on top of my head) quite differently. i wouldn't be comfortable with sharing a user really
<prin> My laptop battery seems to be acting very strange under xubuntu. Is there a way, maybe a command in the terminal, to see exactly how many percent of the battery is charged?
<jrib> Avenger: ok, so now what is the output of 'ls -l /media/disk'?
<hischild> prin, try acpi
<Gurpartap> macnus, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<prin> Perhaps I should have started my question with explaining my complete linux ineptitude.
<prin> hischild, so this acpi... Is it a directory or something?
<Gurpartap> macnus, http://www.diy-linux.org
<Avenger> jrib, this total 16
<Avenger> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2008-03-02 10:15 lost+found
<hischild> prin, type it into console
<Deeppact> can someone help my dcc recieve in xchat does not work
<jrib> Avenger: oops, I meant 'ls -ld /media/disk'
<TheDesert> Hey
<iobelix> ompaul, i see. the thing is i have more of my hard disk space allocated to /home (ubuntu). the extended partition i have free for testing distros is pretty small because i'd assumed i'd mount that as root and share home. is there any way i could use the same /home partition without messing things up?
<prin> hischild, Hmm, that says about the same as the window applet... But that would mean this computer, asus eee, takes 6-7 hours to recharge? That seems insane!
<Avenger> i don't get the difference, "sectors? size of the batch?"...well, anyway, here's what i got jrib drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-03-02 10:15 /media/disk
<hischild> prin, how long ago did you install it? in terms of minutes, hours, days, months?
<iobelix> ljl, thanks. so it is usually recommended to just have different homes for different OS's? is there a way to allocate a shared folder across all distros so docs, videos etc may be accessed no matter what is booted?
<prin> hischild, I got the computer just two days ago, and I installed it right away.
<hischild> prin, so you installed it like 2 days ago?
<prin> hischild,  Indeed!
<hischild> it'll take like 2 or 3 discharges before it properly can estimate the time ... ti did the same for me but now it's accurate ... (about 5 days after install)
<mcscruff> hischild, cheers worked a treat
<Ashfire908> erUSUL, i don't see it in syslog
<hischild> mcscruff, you're welcome :-)
<jrib> Avenger: you need to read the link I gave you before about permissions and set the ones you want on that directory.  Let me know if you have questions
<prin> hischild, Ah, okay. I
<jrib> Ashfire908: right now its owned by root
<Deeppact> can someone help my dcc recieve in xchat does not work
<erUSUL> Ashfire908: then dunno I use firehol wich in turn has an option tu use ulog and thats what i use
<syntaxerror55> Are there any screen rulers for GNOME? I tried kruler but there's a border around it. the screen ruler here: http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/screenruler/ has a broken download link. D:
<LjL> iobelix, you can make a shared partition and mount it on, say, /srv
<Avenger> jrib, already did that, and gave myself all the permissions...
<prin> l'll give a few weeks then, just to make sure. Thank you hischild, that was very helpful.
<hischild> prin, try to recharge it a couple times , it'll become much better :-)
<jrib> Avenger: what did you do exactly?  paste the command
<Ashfire908> jrib, huh? it is... i must have opened something else
<el_taco> I have a xp/linux dualboot setup and I want to move to a larger harddrive. What would be the best way to do that?
<el_taco> without having to reinstall everything
<Avenger> jrib, i changed my user and gave me all root privs
<Avenger> and anyway, when i log in as root it doesn't let me enter anyway
<Ashfire908> jrib, oh i'm a member of adm
<erUSUL> el_taco: maybe using partimage (or even dd directly) to copy over the partitions
<vlt> Hello. I want to playback a certain DVD movie. I tested several DVDs and everything works fine. But I got one DVD that doesn't play (works fine on a hw player). What cousl be the problem here? What does the hardware player do that libdvdread can't do?
<saltera> Hi, could some kind soul point me in the direction of an answer as to why pon / pppd doesn't call the scripts in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d.  Feel free to suggest the obvious I'm quite new to Ubuntu.
<jrib> Avenger: "gave me all root privs" doesn't mean anything to me.  Files have permissions set on them.  Please read the link I gave you to understand how this works
<gaE4> Jack_Sparrow, didnt u tell me before, that u can bind trashes from other discs into the maintrash with cairo-docks, i installed cairo-docks now, can u tell me how u did this?
<Avenger> jrib, exactly, they do, that's why i opend it it asked me for the su pswd to access it, i typed it and yet it says i've no authorization, if the su doesn't have it, then WHO?
<geirha> Avenger: if you want write access to your disk, try: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/disk
<vlt> saltera: Maybe they don't match naming conventions. I had to rename a script recently and en it worked ...
<vlt> *then
<Avenger> geirha, even while as su it doesn't let me READ it
<saltera> vlt: Could you give me a google search to explain what you mean by naming conventions?
<jrib> Avenger: pastebin what you are doing that lets you determine that
<geirha> Avenger: you read it earlier with the ls -l /media/disk command ... it was an empty ext2/3 filesystem with only the standard lost+found directory
<prasanna> has anyone successfully installed acrobat pro on ubuntu?
<vlt> saltera: I don't know if there are any. I had to remove chars liek "." and "-" from the script name. but I don't know exactly if that was really the problem ;-)
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm trying to use DownloadThemAll! firefox plugin as a download accelerator, downloading iso's or video's or such is a pain with the normal download manager, but finding it highly unreliable,
<Avenger> jrib, left click on it, as in any file, it asks me the su pswd, i give it, it says it's ok, it opwn the media but it doesn't let me see anyhting besides a directory called "lost+found", and when i try to open it it tell me i've no authorization
<Ashfire908> jrib, erUSUL does iptables wait when logging? does it write errors and logs at certian times?
<NET||abuse> what is the best way to do download accelleration/resuming/multipart|chunked downloads
<saltera> vlt: Cheers I've simply called the script after the ipparam which doesn't contain any none alpha characters.
<mjw-> NET||abuse if you know the web address, just use wget
<Makdaam> hi
<Deeppact> can someone help my dcc recieve in xchat does not work
<jrib> Avenger: I can't help you anymore until you read the link about permissions.  Trust, you are misunderstanding what is happening here
<Avenger> okies, could you paste the link again please?
<geirha> Ashfire908: it will only log if you specify that it should log
<jrib> !permissions > avenger (read the private message from ubotu)
<Avenger> okies, NOW someone has shut down my firefox...
<Avenger> :-P
<Ashfire908> geirha, i did tell it to?
<Avenger> AGAIN
<syntaxerror55> How do I remove the borders (window controls) from ONE GTK window?
<geirha> Ashfire908: ULOG or LOG?
<jrib> Avenger: and geirha did give you what you need to do, but to understand why read the link
<Makdaam> syntaxerror55, throw a "borderless" hint while spawning it?
<syntaxerror55> Makdaam: do what?
<syntaxerror55> Makdaam: how?
<Makdaam> well depends how you plan to run it
<geirha> Ashfire908: the logs wil probably end up in /var/log/kern.log btw
<syntaxerror55> Makdaam: I'm just trying to remove the window controls from KRuler
<tushyd> anyone else having problems going fullscreen at vimeo.com?
<ecko>   /quit
<Makdaam> syntaxerror55,  hmm... some programming in libwnck might do the trick...
<tushyd> anyone? fullscreen flash videos?
<mykilx> hello all. anyone know of an equivalent to revdep-rebuild in gentoo or rpm -Va on redhat for gutsy ?
<syntaxerror55> tushyd: View>Full Screen (firefox)
<syntaxerror55> Makdaam: D:
<beautifulsnow> You mean, how to install stuff on Ubuntu, mykilx, or how to use those other commands on Ubuntu itself?
<mykilx> have a gutsy box that is acting funny all of a sudden. the box currently locks up shortly after loggin in now
<brobostigon> tushyd: play the flv in vlc, that will do full screen
<tushyd> robostigon, how?
<Makdaam> there were some apps in libwnck that could get the same effect by giving them the PID of an app you wanted to modify
<Makdaam> but I don't remember their names
<mykilx> beautifulsnow: i want to verify that all installed packages are correct and have the system checked for issues
<syntaxerror55> Makdaam: ok...so I can't hint "borderless" either?
<Sonderblade> is there a program for viewing mht files?
<beautifulsnow> I know this belongs in #winehq but no one is ever there, and I've been trying to fix this problem for a couple of days now... No matter what I try, my game that has worked for 6 months with no problems, under wine, now... just hides vanishes to outerspace, and I KNOW its running because I can hear it and it is listed in System Monitor... Help? :(
<prasanna> i'm still tryin to get acrobat pro installed on ubuntu, is this possible?
<Makdaam> syntaxerror55, well throwing a hint works only when spawning an aplication from another software
<Makdaam> brb X reset
<mykilx> ok, how about turning off compiz stuff via a terminal?
<brobostigon> prasanna: have you tried wine??
<bruenig> killall compiz
<mykilx> bruenig: but i don't want compiz to comeback on reboot
<prasanna> yes
<adelie42> When I open VLC player, in the bottom left where it should show track time/time, it is always cut off so I can't see how long it is. any way to fix that?
<prasanna> it fails during installation
<bruenig> mykilx: well change whatever is launching it
<prasanna> and i also tried crossover office
<mykilx> and killall compiz will just leave X borked for my current session i'd imagine
<bruenig> it wouldn't leave it borked
<Omlette> prasanna: do you want full Acrobat, or just the Adobe Reader?
<hischild> mykilx, no,  it'll work, there aren't any effects then
<bruenig> you may wish to launch another window manager after having killed it though
<saltera> vlt: Thanks for your help resolved it now, in this instance it was due to a space before #!/bin/sh.
<mykilx> bruenig: i turned it on via the menu choice
<dan_> any one know how to correct the "Daylight Savings Time" question
<bruenig> mykilx: yeah I have no idea what these crazy abstraction things do
<mykilx> ok well i'll give it a try
<mykilx> bruenig: same
<bruenig> I can't stand that stuff though, if you don't like the abstraction, you may want to move to another distro, just a suggestion
<poseidon> I need to download "Here you can find the following files for Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS: ralink-rt73_1.0.3.6_all.deb  (Firmware and udev scripts)"  Should that work for ubutu 7.10 to?
<archman> how to make nautilus to run maximized?
<mykilx> i have ubuntu set up on my wife's computer
<mykilx> not mine ;)
<The_Joe_> The monitor on my laptop is broken, so I'm trying to   use my PC monitor however I can't get it to use fglrx it keeps switching to vesa and everytime I change the screen options they just revert.
<wizo> hey just curious, when i try to create a partition, it asks for the partition size in megabytes, but when i try to enter 100, it shows up as 90 in the partitions page
<archman> wizo: swap or?
<wizo> err havent specified yet
<The_Joe_> This huge resolution is hurting my eyes.
<wizo> but it's meant for /boot
<mjw-> The_Joe_ what does lspci | grep -i vga return?
<archman> ahaa
<wizo> just wondering why it shows up as 90 when i enter 100
<archman> i dunno
<The_Joe_> mjw-, Should I be adding sudo for seasoning?
<The_Joe_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<wizo> anyone knows?
<zzats> is it possible to create a raid-like virtual partition from a multiple files?
<mjw-> The_Joe_ sudo is not necessary for lspci ;)
<The_Joe_> And yes, that works with fglrx because when my laptop monitor it worked fine
<zzats> I am trying to get around the size-limit of 4gb in a FAT-partition I cannot format
<legend2440> Sonderblade:  i think opera opens mht files
<spzatt> help mates
<amenado> !info clone
<ubotwo> Package clone does not exist in gutsy
<spzatt> its me
<amenado> !clone
<spzatt> i installed ubuntu and stuffb
<ubotwo> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<spzatt> ut i cant get wine to work
<mjw-> The_Joe_ darn, that is a fglrx-required chipset. don't know much about getting fglrx to behave properly :/
<spzatt> but*
<spzatt> this is thee rror ig et
<spzatt> jack_sparrow, are you here?
<AquaFo1> Anybody here with sl-modem experience?
<The_Joe_> mjw-, Everytime I do choose fglrx I reboot and suddenly the options are back on vesa and it wants to use my laptop monitor again..
<archman> does anybody know how to make nautilus to open folders maximized?
<anaxagorus> hey anyone know how to find the executable behind a menu item (applications menu?)
<spzatt> i get this error from wine :
<Makdaam> hello
<BobSapp> do you know where i can get ubuntu 8.05?
<mykilx> cool, well killing compiz let me actually use the box again. so it looks like compiz is broken somehow
<spzatt> christer@christer-desktop:~$ wine mirc631.exe
<mykilx> that's why i was looking for a command to veriufy installed packages
<jrib> anaxagorus: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<jrib> BobSapp: there is no such thing
<anaxagorus> got it
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 8.04 you mean BobSapp?
<spzatt> jrib : im getting a error while using wine, do you know the cause?
<BobSapp> well any hardy heron will doo
<spzatt> error is : christer@christer-desktop:~$ wine mirc631.exe
<mykilx> is there susch a tool in ubuntu?
<jrib> spzatt: pastebin it
<BobSapp> I saw a vmware image for 8.05 on the vmware site
<mjw-> The_Joe_ wish I knew more how to help...i am not seasoned with fglrx ;)
<Makdaam> are there any special drivers for the intel chipsets?
<BobSapp> ah ill check that room bahzang
<BobSapp> thanks
<The_Joe_> mjw-, Nor am I. All I know is that it's a driver and I get all my fancy 3D effects from it ^^
<amenado> mykilx try tools like  apt-cache  stats ; apt-cache depends  to get a glimpse of your current system packages?
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to check all default servers on irssi?
<Da_Putzler> is there a way to handle thumbnail information in Gutsy ? I can change size only, but how about quality settings etc ?
<macnus> Is it possible to make the computer use a command-line everytime it starts up?
<legend2440> BobSapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha1
<The_Joe_> "All users must log off..." no that's not right
<Gnea> macnus: yes.
<mykilx> amenado: well that gives me a little bit of info
<spzatt> jrib: here is the pastebin : http://pastebin.org/22960
<macnus> Gnea: How do I do that?
<jrib> macnus: sure, system -> adiministration -> services and disable the graphical login
<The_Joe_> Well... Better do what it says and hope for the best...
<mykilx> in gentoo revdep-rebuild examines the installed packages and their deps, if it finds something broken, it fixes it
<jamil_11020429> how can  i write shell scripts in UBUNTU
<erUSUL> jamil_11020429: with a text editor ?
<spzatt> jrib: pastebin : http://pastebin.org/22960
<erUSUL> jamil_11020429: search in google the free "advanced bash scripting guide" is a nice book
<macnus> jrib: Thats not what i mean. I want to make terminal run a command everytime i logon, so i dont have to do manually.
<geirha> jamil_11020429: or perhaps start with the beginner guide http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<spzatt> anyone : i get this error when using wine, please help.  http://pastebin.org/22960
<geirha> spzatt: cd into the directory that contains the mirc exe
<nestorsanchez_> hola
<dan_> Mentallo and the Fixers sound great in my New Ubuntu
<LjL> !away > ackshun_away    (ackshun_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BobSapp> many thanks ledgend
<Gnea> jamil_11020429: by typing them onto the keyboard and saving them in a file editor.
<spzatt> geirha : i did, still doesnt work
<spzatt> but im off
<spzatt> cya ltaer
<archman> jamil: create file and add #!/bin/bash at the beginning
<dan_> I feel like a kid on christmas morning with a new computer
<Gnea> macnus: install the server edition
<mykilx> jamil_11020429: using vim?
<dan_> I'm never going back to windows
<jamil_11020429> whats vim
<jrib> spzatt: your not in the directory where mirc631.exe is
<sx66> dan_: what comp do you use?
<wizo> omg
<Gnea> jamil_11020429: a text/file editor
<geirha> jrib: he left
<anaxagorus> how do i uninstall a package
<archman> gnea: you meant vi?
<syntaxerror55> !vim | jamil_11020429
<ubotwo> jamil_11020429: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<wizo> why does my free space turn into unusable after i create a swap ?
<amenado> mykils maybe try  apt-get -f install
<Gnea> anaxagorus: apt-get remove <package>
<dan_> just a compaq presario that I paid 300 for about 2 years ago
<The_Joe_> Oh cool no results >.<
<ellevoros> i have problem with visual effect some help plz!!!!
<anaxagorus> thanks .. .
<geirha> anaxagorus: via synaptic or sudo aptitude remove packagename
<jrib> !apt > anaxagorus (read the private message from ubotu)
<Gnea> archman: what?
<KwisatzH> maybe apt-get autoremove is better
<archman> jamil: create file and add #!/bin/bash at the beginning
<sx66> dan_: p(m), ram?
<archman> Gnea: vi
<amenado> wizo how big was the swap you specified? the whole free spaces?
<Gnea> archman: what about it?
<archman> Gnea: ok,or vim, its the same i see
<jrib> macnus: be more specific
<danand> anaxagorus - use the purge flag to remove config files for the package as well ... ie apt-get --purge remove packagename
<catphish> quick question, does anyone know how to supress the password prompt during mysql-server installation with apt-get
<wizo> amenado: the swap i specified was 1500mb, but it shows up as 1497
<Gnea> archman: almost - vim introduced more options and made it more user-friendly :)
<anaxagorus> danand: thanks!
<needlohelp> can someone help me im getting a command not found error when i try to do ./install.sh
<archman> Gnea: vi improved
<archman> ;-)
<wizo> amenado: and i created a /boot with 106mb. i have now 77671 unusable which should be free.
<Gnea> needlohelp: sh ./install.sh
<amenado> wizo maybe thats the page size boundaries..
<dan_> 768 RAM , 1.3 GHz AMD Ghz Processor. Nothing fancy
<danand> needlohelp - what is the error your getting?
<v3ctor> needlohelp: it is not executable
<jrib> macnus: what exactly do you want to run?
<syntaxerror55> dan_: fancier then mine
<beautifulsnow> I know this belongs in #winehq but no one is ever there, and I've been trying to fix this problem for a couple of days now... No matter what I try, my game that has worked for 6 months with no problems, under wine, now... just hides vanishes to outerspace, and I KNOW its running because I can hear it and it is listed in System Monitor... Help? :(
<wizo> amenado: ey?
<mykilx> jamil_11020429: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/abs-guide.html may want to google for an intro to bash guide though
<amenado> wizo do you have any other swap spaces?
<wizo> amenado: i have 2 other partitions
<needlohelp> sudo: ./install.sh: command not found
<amenado> wizo do you have any other swap spaces?
<wizo> those are for windows
<Gnea> beautifulsnow: tried cleaning up your desktop?
<dan_> I have this old P3 786 with 256 RAM I'm thinking of loading "Damn Small Linux" on to see what I can get out of it
<wizo> amenado: but i havent specified any swap things
<jrib> needlohelp: what are you trying to install?
<mykilx> beautifulsnow: have you updated wine?
<legend2440> BobSapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha6 there is an alpha 6 now so that might be better
<v3ctor> needlohelp: sh ./install.sh:
<syntaxerror55> needlohelp: sh install.sh
<wizo> only a /boot and a swap
<beautifulsnow> What do you mean Gnea? And yes mykilx, I have, still no luck
<anaxagorus> right now i have to type: /home/tbbooher/netbeans-6.0.1/bin/netbeans to start netbeans -- what is the best way to run from any shell -- should i add to path or create a symbollic link?
<mykilx> beautifulsnow: if so, try downgrading to the version that worked
<needlohelp> the ubuntu-eee script
<BobSapp> yes i looked at the cdimage
<beautifulsnow> mykilx:  I have, it didn't help O.o
<BobSapp> downloading it now thanks
<mykilx> beautifulsnow: that sucks
<Gnea> beautifulsnow: when you have windows that you can't see, you should be able to "clean up" the desktop by making every window snap back into the viewport of the desktop
<amenado> wizo you can delete that swap and recreate it again
<wizo> amenado: , ok i'll try again
<beautifulsnow> Gnea: The window doesnt even show on the taskbar
<syntaxerror55> When Hardy comes out, they aren
<syntaxerror55> 't going to close the dapper repos, right?
<syntaxerror55> D:
<beex> I'm having some problems with my xorg.conf, is there somebody out there to help me?
<Gnea> beautifulsnow: can you kill it from the commandline?
<beautifulsnow> Yes Gnea
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotwo> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Gnea> beautifulsnow: what if you create a new account and run it from there?
<beautifulsnow> And I can hear it running (the Guild Wars music) Gnea
<KwisatzH> How come we're using H again when we have Hoary already?
<syntaxerror55> Jack_Sparrow: I mean close the repos. As in you can't even get the old debs anymore.
<wizo> amenado: i deleted it adn created again, and now it's saying that the free space is unusable
<dan_> I still cant get the Advanced Effects to work though. I want to use the CompWiz feature
<beautifulsnow> Not a bad idea Gnea, let me go try it :D Thanks!
<jrib> KwisatzH: it is in alphabetical order since dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> syntaxerror55, It was my understanding that eol is when they close the repos
<amenado> wizo how are you create these? what is the exact command you used?
<syntaxerror55> Jack_Sparrow: Dang D:
<wizo> amenado: i'm using the partitoiner from the liveCD
<syntaxerror55> Jack_Sparrow: I'm in an odd situation here. My disk tray doesn't work, so I can't boot liveCDs and reinstall.
<Bobbe> Hey guys. I tried searching on google and in the ubuntu forums, but I have two issues here no one else seemed to be having (or at least posted anything about). I have Nvidia drivers running ok on Hardy Heron, but nvidia-settings is not installed anymore, which is ok because apparently Xorg Handles multiples monitor on its own better. My second display doesn't appear when I go to the "Screen Resolution" prog, though. Anyone has the same problem?
<IndyGunFreak> !eol
<ubotwo> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<wizo> amenado: ok, i cant created any more than 2 partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> syntaxerror55, Use usb stick to reinstall
<syntaxerror55> Jack_Sparrow: How? :D
<amenado> wizo i like command lines, ..can you try using command lines?
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: that sucks.. as said, can you boot from a USB disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<xopher> Hi, I've got a ALC850, integrated soundcard, but surround speakers won't play, ideas?
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: yes.
<syntaxerror55> I have one
<syntaxerror55> two
<syntaxerror55> :P
<wizo> amenado: what partition program
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: if you can boot from a USB device, shouldnt' be a huge issue to install it, there's instructions out there in several places to do it.
<dan_> Under "Preferances" > Appearance > Visual Affects " Does anyone know how to get the other options to become available ? I keep getting The Composite extension is not available error messages
<amenado> wizo  cfdisk or fdisk
<amenado> wizo fdisk is the command line
<wizo> mm ok
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: I've never booted from USB before.
<Bobbe> dan_: your video board's drivers are probably not installed, so compiz is not supported. have you tried installing the drivers for your board?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<FJSS> I was running ubuntu and I installed the kubuntu desktop package, now I want to go back to the ubuntu desktop, how do I uninstall all of the packages that kubuntu desktop installed?
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: depending on the age fo your PC, it coudl be an option in your bios.
<bruenig> FJSS: you don't, isn't that funny, meta-packages are cool like that
<dan_> Bobbe , I have the "3rd party drivers" installed
<catphish> quick question, does anyone know how to supress the password prompt during mysql-server installation with apt-get
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: I don't even know if it even can work, because it almost booted from my USB external CD drive...
<soundray> FJSS: just select gnome at the gdm login screen. No need to remove packages
<wizo> gak
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: but maybe it saw it as a CD drive and not boot from USB?
<bruenig> catphish: the password prompt coming from sudo? or what
<wizo> how do i see my hd
<dan_> I want to check something
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: so you got your system to boot from an external USB cd drive?
<dan_> BRB
<poseidon> 7.10 is feisty, correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> syntaxerror55, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<catphish> bruenig: part of the mysql-server install prompts for a mysql root password
<Bobbe> dan_: k
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: thats the one i was looking for.
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: No. It stalled at "Loading Linux Kernel...7%""
<KwisatzH> gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<soundray> poseidon: no, that's gutsy.
<The_Joe_> I think I found the solution :D
<wizo> anyone knows how i can find my harddisk?
<The_Joe_> Delete the xorg.conf failsafes and backups
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: i guess what i'm saying is, but your system saw the ISO on the external USB drive, and gave you the opportunity to boot it.
<bruenig> catphish: that must be coming from the preinst script, you would need to open up the deb, modify the preinst script, put it back together and go from there
<Jack_Sparrow> syntaxerror55, But that means that it Tries.. so you will be able to do it.. you just have the stick setup wrong
<FJSS> soundray: I did that but now I stall have all of the kubuntu programs that I don't need like ktorrent and konqueror and kontact etc. I just want to remove all those. do I have to remove them all separately?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i'm thinkin
<catphish> bruenig: eek, the same thing applies to postfix install, asks lots of questions about mail configuration
<soundray> FJSS: are you running out of space?
<IndyGunFreak> xopher: ALC850?
<brobostigon> FJSS: sudo apt-get autoremove  kubuntu-desktop
<Prefix> what alternative software is the for linux that lets me make lfash animations?
<IndyGunFreak> xopher: so you get no sound at all?
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: Jack_Sparrow: It's an external CD Drive, and my next biggest problem is I can't d/l over 200MB a day.
<FJSS> soundray: no I just don't want multiple programs that do the same thing
<syntaxerror55> So there's no way for me to get it to work with my current cd drive?
<xopher> IndyGunFreak, it's a Realtek integrated soundcard, I do get sound, but only from my front speakers, and that only when I enable 'duplicate front'-mode. And the plug is in the right place, and only this one gives me sound at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubotwo> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<danand> FJSS - a list of the packages required by the kubuntu-desktop package can be seen by typing apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop. Be warned though that some of the required packages may be used by the gnome desktop too. Check through requirements/deps for both and remove the packages you don't need
<soundray> FJSS: go with brobostigon's advice then
<bruenig> catphish: bad packaging, obnoxious hand holding like that is unavoidable with this distro though so if it bothers you that much, might wish to move along
 * IndyGunFreak is amazed at Jack_Sparrow and his ubotu prowess
<Keegan> Anyone know where I could find some good information on how to boot ubuntu from an external hard drive.  I'm having a really hard to trying to figure it out
<Keegan> time*
<Prefix> try asking again in abit Keegan, i think there was a netsplit just there
<sinbox> looks like it
<Keegan> Just my luck :-p
<Prefix> lol
<|Zippo|> someone have a ATI RADEON EXPRESS 200M???
<Prefix> theres about a 10th of the normal users in this room, so youd be better of asking again when everyone is back from the netsplit
<|Zippo|> Prefix: ok
<Martinp23> |Zippo|: I do.
<Martinp23> I think
<Martinp23> Dell inspiron 1501.
<martin__> Ubuntu really does rule
<Prefix> ubuntu's little toe's toenail > other os
<hapo> is there any way to disable compiz on the live cd of ubuntu?
<|Zippo|> Martinp23: i installed the newest driver, xserver-xgl, and now compiz it's working... but it's REALLY slow
<Prefix> system>preference>appearance>vis effects>none
<Prefix> i think hapo
<|Zippo|> hapo: i think that on live CD compiz it's already unable
<hapo> or well, is it possible to disable xgl alltogether?
<|Zippo|> try to reboot and choose SAFE GRAPHICS option if you are having troubles to use live cd
<hapo> I want to test if xgl causes suspend to RAM to fail
<hapo> I heard it would finally work on hardy
<hapo> and DL'ed a live cd
<hapo> but it became even worse
<ellevoros_> i have problem with drivers !!! help
<ellevoros_> ...
<encryptz> heh
<encryptz> gotta love netsplits
<Prefix> yeah lol
<Skiessi> why they haven't updated vlc to 0.8.6e?
<Keegan> Woah... is everyone back yet?
<Skiessi> back from what?
<ArmyMan007> I'm here...
<ArmyMan007> and I need some help with Xubuntu...
<Keegan> From the "netsplit"
<Skiessi> ok...
<Prefix> What alterantive is there for linux for amking flash movies?
<hexa> anybody here got a Logitech QuickCam Messenger up and running?
<Prefix> yeah Keegan
<Prefix> LOL ANOTHER NETSPLIT
<Prefix> WHAT IS THIS
<Prefix> LOL
<Keegan> Haha
<Prefix> KEEGAN BE MORE UNLUCKY ROFL
<ArmyMan007> what the hell was that???
<Keegan> Its killin me man
<ArmyMan007> what the hell was that???
<Prefix> wow keegan your really unlucky dude
<erUSUL> !caps | Prefix
<Prefix> the bots gone erusul
<hexa> anybody here got a Logitech QuickCam Messenger up and running?
<pianoboy3333> netsplit...
<erUSUL> Prefix: then please do not use caps we can read lowercase too ;P
<pianoboy3333> hexa: me
<judgen> hi, i have some problems with my ethernet card. It stops working by itself after a little while, for no apperant reason it seems.
<ArmyMan007> what's netsplit?
<pianoboy3333> !netsplit > ArmyMan007
<hexa> pianoboy3333: uhm i have issues building the crappy driver
<pianoboy3333> hexa: yea... tell me about it
<pianoboy3333> hexa:  it took forever to get working
<hexa> uhm okay
<hexa> :D
<pianoboy3333> hexa: only some of them work too
<pianoboy3333> hexa: how are you building it
<hexa> i got 046d:08f6
<hexa> with driver qc-usb-messenger-1.7
<hexa> i got 046d:08f5 as well if that one works better
<hexa> i tried with make install and the included ./quickcam.sh script
<Nikolas|> Hello
<bl00dniece> anyone else here using an eeepc?
<Nikolas|> I can't connect to the internet with ubuntu 7.10
<Keegan> When the 9" model comes out I will be :-D
<Prefix> Nikolas
<Prefix> wired or wireless?
<hexa> pianoboy3333: http://rafb.net/p/ek5OWO24.html this is the failure
<bl00dniece> Keegan: i want it too, i bought mine in Oct 2007
<Nikolas|> wired
<bl00dniece> openbox has been a good wm for it
<Prefix> what comes up if you type 'ifconfig' in a terminal
<pianoboy3333> hexa use modprobe
<Prefix> ?
<Nikolas|> w8
<hexa> pianoboy3333: which module?
<Nikolas|> it has a lot of text
<ffm> how easy is it to have ubuntu auto-encrypt my swap with a random passphrase each time I boot?
<hexa> quickcam nvm
<Prefix> is there something like eth0?
<Nikolas|> but i can't paste it here cause i am currently on my other pc
<Nikolas|> yes ther eis
<Nikolas|> there is*
<Prefix> does it have *disabled* beside it?
<hexa> pianoboy3333: [11398.151142] usbcore: registered new interface driver quickcam
<hexa> it does not say it registered a /dev/videoX
<pianoboy3333> you need qc-usb
<Nikolas|> nope
<hexa> not qc-usb-messenger?
<ArmyMan007> hey... can anyone help me out with configuring my network?
<Prefix> hmm well all ive got is typing 'sudo ifconfig eth0'
<ArmyMan007> I don't need a manual, i need a step-by-step guide...
<Prefix> sudo ifconfig etho0 up
<Prefix> sorry
<Prefix> try that but otherwise look up the ubuntu help documents
<Prefix> system>help and support
<Nikolas|> sudo: must be setuid root
<Prefix> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: either should be fine
<beex> this is gutsy
<pianoboy3333> hexa: do you have module-assistand
<pianoboy3333> *assistant
<hexa> yes
<andyp_> an alle
<pianoboy3333> hexa: are you using it to compile
<moreati> beex: what model of grpahics card and display are you using?
<hexa> uhm no
<soundray> !de | andyp_
<ubotwo> andyp_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hexa> should I?
<andyp_> wie ja danke
<pianoboy3333> hexa: uh huh
<KwisatzH> wunderbar!
<haxit> !help
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nikolas|> i have the 7.10 version
<beex> for an shuttle sg33g5m... it has an integrated intel gaphics processor
<pianoboy3333> hexa: type sudo m-a
<andyp_> wie kann ich den neue raäume erichten oder einen raum
<luisgmarine> Hey guys, quick question.  I'm taking some college class where its half online and half in the class room and the DATA disks they give us only works on Windows.  I have two hard drives I'm going to isntall windows on that second hdd, I was just wondering if doing so with ubuntu already installed on the first disk will fuck up my GRUB, or MBR what ever its called?
<hexa> pianoboy3333: then?
<LjL> andyp_, frag in #ubuntu-de bitte
<moreati> beex: and what model of telly/monitor?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: first scroll to update, and hit enter to update
<fabio> !bot
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !language | luisgmarine
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotwo> luisgmarine: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pianoboy3333> hexa: then prepare
<beex> it's a epson homelite 1080 projector
<ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<beex> checking my lspci now...
<andyp_> #ubuntu-de
<haxit> !calc 8 * 8
<hexa> pianoboy3333: ok, got both
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: then select and scroll until you find the driver and hit space to select it
<ThRixXx> Hey guyss!!! Is a Diamond a metal, non metal or metaloid ?
<hexa> pianoboy3333: ok, got it
<ompaul> luisgmarine, use the bios to change or fix grub when you get windows setup
<Jack_71> uhm.. in what network i m?
<ompaul> !grub | luisgmarine
<pianoboy3333> hexa: then tab and do "ok"
<ubotwo> luisgmarine: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luisgmarine> sorry didn't notice I typed that in ... my fault I apologize
<soundray> ThRixXx: non-metal, but this is the only time I'll answer an offtopic question from you
<ffm> how easy is it to have ubuntu auto-encrypt my swap with a random passphrase each time I boot?
<modpr0n_2> Halp!  I need info on setting up wifi network.
<beex> moreati: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82G35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hexa> pianoboy3333: binary package not found
<cjones> anybody mind looking at my fstab http://pastebin.ca/935513 and tell me why my ntfs is not mounting on boot ?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: what'd that come up after
<moreati> beex: according to this page http://www.usedottawa.com/classified-ad/4893253&category=tvs the homelite only accepts 1080i
<Prefix> Keegan, the netsplit is gone
<ffm> cjones: remove the first ,
<hexa> pianoboy3333: i don't understand?
<dan__> the code in that just hosed my display
<pianoboy3333> hexa: do you have the package qc-usb-source installed?
<cjones> ffm thanks you
<hexa> pianoboy3333: no
<dan__> I think i'm going to pass next time
<joe__> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pianoboy3333> hexa: oh, open another terminal, and "sudo apt-get install qc-usb-source"
<hexa> pianoboy3333: i use GET, BUILD, INSTALL then, right?
<murilo> amenado: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ exists
<moreati> beex: 1080i is interlaced, the intel drivers can't handle interlaced modes. The hardware can do it, but the driver doesn't support it.
<hexa> ok
<hexa> ok, installed
<beex> moreati: it's a powerlite home cinema 1080, sorry for the confusion
<pianoboy3333> hexa: yea... but make sure the source package is installed.... if you were able to select it though it shoudl have been somewhere
<ffm> cjones: make checks payable to "FFM ltd." ;)
<amenado> murilo so you have ipv4,  check your ifconfig  and see if you get an ipv4 ip address now
<beex> moreati: checked the spec, it's 1080p capable
<pianoboy3333> hexa: ok, now go back to m-a
<pianoboy3333> hit like cancel or something
<hexa> pianoboy3333: kay
<moreati> beex: that changes everything :)
<murilo> amenado: Oo
<murilo> amenado: i checked
<pianoboy3333> hexa: and select the module qc-usb, then get build install
<murilo> no ipv4
<Tyczek> hi is there a solution to enable mixing with Team Speak and f.e quodlibet?
<SoulBlade> with a fresh install of mythbuntu 7.1, i have a jumpy mouse - but if i play a movie w/ mplayer, it works fine... but only while the movie is playing - as soon as i stop it or pause it, the mouse goes back to being slow... i get no mouse interrupts unless mplayer is playing a vid
<amenado> murilo-> can you paste into pastebin the result of  ifconfig
<baal> i have in my shell window this:      "configure: error neither uclibic or uClibic ++ or gcc stbc+ library found" i try to get gcc repositories but have the newest version. any idea?
<murilo> amenado: at live cd is  inet addr:192.168.62.186  Bcast:192.168.63.255  Mask:255.255.224.0
<syntaxerror55> SoulBlade: that's an odd bug
<hexa> pianoboy3333: and then modprobe qc-usb?
<moreati> beex if you're using 1080p and Ubuntu 7.10, then HDMI should just work. Could you post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.ca
<amenado> murilo do you know what an ipv4 is?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: yep, but I'm pretty sure you wanna use sudo with modprobe
<eigenval> hi. installing xfce4session i've got  "Processing triggers for libc6 ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" and it takes and takes and takes. is that normal? what if i have to stop the processing. can something bad happen?  can i rerun the installing procedure tomorrow?
<hexa> pianoboy3333: i tried, but FATAL: Module qc_usb not found.
<murilo> amenado: don`t exists inet addr if i boot without live cd
<Flare183> eigenval: yes it is
<amenado> murilo clearly from what you posted, it has an ipv4 addresses
<baal>  i have in my shell window this:      "configure: error neither uclibic or uClibic ++ or gcc stbc+ library found" i try to get gcc repositories but have the newest version. any idea?
<murilo> amenado: is IN LIVE CD
<amenado> murilo i dont follow you, are you booted on liveCd now?
<ArmyMan007> hello everyone
<murilo> amenado: yes
<pianoboy3333> hexa: I don't think the module is called qc-usb when you modprobe it....
<Keegan> Anyone know where I could find some good information on how to boot ubuntu from an external hard drive.  I'm having a really hard time trying to figure it out
<murilo> i don`t have connection without it
<ArmyMan007> i need to configure a wired ethernet connection under Xubuntu
<hexa> pianoboy3333: but?
<nagyv> baal: did you installed build-essentials?
<baal> no
<pianoboy3333> hexa: its quickcam-messenger
<eigenval> Flare183: what if i have to stop the processing. can something bad happen?  can i rerun the installing procedure tomorrow?
<ArmyMan007> I have a wireless connection and I really need some help on how to get the internet up and running
<baal> nagyv, no
<SoulBlade> syntaxerror55 i know..
<ArmyMan007> PM me or use messenger...
<pianoboy3333> hexa: you'll also wanna add it to /etc/modules so that it automatically gets modprobed when the computer boots up
<hexa> [12160.483340] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/media/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.c: Logitech Quickcam Messenger USB v0.01
<hexa> [12160.483401] usbcore: registered new interface driver QCM
<amenado> murilo, okay do this, look in /etc/network/interfaces  whats the contents? paste into pastebin if you have to
<nagyv> baal: then do it, the basic compilers and headers are included in that
<hexa> sort of _nice_
<SoulBlade> i cant explain it
<nagyv> ball | ! build essentials
<SoulBlade> and nobody's even acknowledged it until you just now haha
<Flare183> eigenval: I don't know about  the others
<baal> nagyv, tkat i can do this with: apt-get install...
<murilo> amenado: out of live cd
<pianoboy3333> hexa: try  it out with camorama or something, if it doesn't work, add it to /etc/modules and reboot and try again, if it _still_ doesn't work then you can try a different or older driver
<murilo> ?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: it should work
<Flare183> !buildesstentials | baal
<ubotwo> Flare183: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nagyv> baal: yes
<syntaxerror55> SoulBlade: neither can I...uh, does it work with regular Ubuntu? I breifly looked at the mythbuntu page as I had never heard of it but they look /very/ similar
<baal> ok
<amenado> Keegan if you can hang on...
<ArmyMan007> wel.. still need help...
<Flare183> nevermind
<Keegan> amenado: sure can
<soundray> SoulBlade: people tend not to "acknowledge" a question unless they can answer it
<hexa> pianoboy3333: it does not work, and i don't see what a reboot could possibly change
<ArmyMan007> i need to configure a wired ethernet connection under Xubuntu
<ArmyMan007> I have a wireless connection and I really need some help on how to get the internet up and running
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, thx
<Flare183> baal: no problem
<amenado> murilo yes...i need you to paste the contents of that
<Flare183> I tried
<syntaxerror55> soundray: sorry, but it just struck me as an odd one. :|
<hacknperl> wow....
<SoulBlade> i havent tried anything else - i just decided to put mythbuntu on a pc
<hacknperl> i cant beleive how many people are in this channel
<SoulBlade> it works w/ winxp which is what i had on here before
<pianoboy3333> hexa: could have to do with the order the modules are loaded, the system may only see the modules previously loaded, who knows, you did sucessfully modprobe the module before, correct?
<soundray> syntaxerror55: I agree with you, and I didn't mean to criticize
<amenado> Keegan-> you have a laptop or desktop? ubuntu 7.10?
<murilo> amenado: man, i have no connection... how i`ll access the pastebin? say to me
<hexa> pianoboy3333: i modprobe'd quickcam
<moreati> beex any luck with posting /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.ca
<hexa> so i try rmmod
<Keegan> amenado: Desktop and yes its ubuntu 7.10
<hacknperl> anyone haveing problems getting compiz paint fire on screen to work?
<amenado> murilo-> say to you, you have fingers to make a copy, you have access to the internet now as you can chat with me
<pianoboy3333> hexa: you have to modprobe quickcam-messenger
<ubuntun00b14> when i install a program... say Limewire and it installs how do i open it?
<SoulBlade> oh well
<hexa> pianoboy3333: i have
<ArmyMan007> nned help! one on one! setting up network! please help! PM or messenger! please!!!
<pianoboy3333> hexa: and do it with root priviledges
<amenado> Keegan->  you want to install it on an external usb drive?  to test the liveCd or permanently?
<Montego> During reboot the system did and automatic scan. Something was listed as failed but I did not see what it was. How do I find out what failed?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: so you did quickcam AND quickcam-messenger?
<hacknperl> check under your applicatyions menu in the internet group it should be there for limewire
<EvilBro> I've just compiled pidgin 2.4.0 from source and installed it. It won't run though because it is unable to find libpurple.so.0 in /usr/local/lib (because it doesn't look there, it looks in /usr/lib/). Does anyone know how I can make it look in /usr/local/lib too?
<hacknperl> if it is not try the debian menu
<Thunderus> mota
<nagyv> ubuntun00b14: if it's a more or less well-known and gui program, then it should show up somewhere under your applications menu
<Keegan> amenado: Permanently, I have installed it on it.  I just can't get it to boot when I set the bois options to boot from usb-hdd
<hexa> pianoboy3333: i rmmod'ded quickcam
<syntaxerror55> !frostwire | ubuntun00b14
<ubotwo> ubuntun00b14: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Marfi> what do i use to change the write permissions of a drive, so that whenever it mounts, it will mount readable / writable?
<SoulBlade> whats weird is that when i play a video in mplayer, i see the screen flicker a bit as if its going into some other video mode, and then my mouse is smooth
<ubuntun00b14> can someone help me with a real easy question
<dan__> dude , i got it to work
<soundray> EvilBro: 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH'
<ArmyMan007> can someone help me at all?
<dan__> its awesome
<bradley_> does anyone here know how to get COmpiz working on an ATI card???
<nagyv> ubuntun00b14: otherwise you can open a terminal, and start typing the name of the program. In this case hit TAB after 3-4 letter, and the program will try to find out what you would like to run
<syntaxerror55> ubuntun00b14: Yes, I already did. That's the instructions for a Limewire clone
<hexa> bradley_: install fglrx driver
<mustard_man> ArmyMan007: What exactly is the problem?
<mdeslaur> I've just installed Gutsy on a Celeron 1.4 with 512 megs. When the user's desktop is idle, cpu usage is 100%. If I open gnome-system-monitor, cpu is used 100% between it and xorg. Any ideas?
<bradley_> hexa: how???
<amenado> Keegan-> umm..you bios selection to put priority one is your usb external drive?
<gregbrady> dan_ 3D works now?
<hexa> bradley_: browse the ati webpage, download it and execute it
<nagyv> ubuntun00b14: see my last two answers!
<moreati> ArmyMan007: rather than ask a very general question, please say what you've done, what the hardware is and what's gone wrong
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> need to setup my internet on Xubuntu...
<syntaxerror55> dan__: you got 3D working? O_O
<amenado> Keegan-> what kind of error are you getting if any?
<pybutcher> I need to set up a network with ubuntu machines that can share files and resources... how is that done?
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> nothing is wrong... need assitance...
<bradley_> hexa: i downloaded it, but i dont know how to excute it... join us here #atidriver
<mustard_man> ArmyMan007: what are you using for internet services?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: ok, do this exactly "modprobe quickcam quickcam-messenger && sudo modprobe quickcam quickcam-messenger && sudo echo "quickcam" >> /etc/modules && sudo echo "quickcam-messenger" >> /etc/modules"
<Keegan> amenado: I'm getting no error it just won't boot.  I goes right to my internal drive
<hacknperl> pybutcher
<hacknperl> google ubuntu file sharing
<nagyv> pybutcher: share is with whom? inside/outside your network, with windows machines or only linux?
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> meaning?
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> what kind of connection?
<Prefix> Keegan: you need to chagne your bios boot oreder
<pybutcher> justq linux inside my network
<Bobbe> murilo: just checking I'm not double-querying, what is the problem you're having with network in ubuntu?
<amenado> Keegan-> are you sure your bios really supports booting off of a usb drive?
<moreati> ArmyMan007: what have you tried so far? Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide?
<asc> Is there a limit to the number of video outputs X can use, or it just limited by hardware?
<Marfi> what do i use to change the write permissions of a drive, so that whenever it mounts, it will mount readable / writable?
<hexa> pianoboy3333: FATAL: Error inserting quickcam (/lib/modules/2.6.24-11-generic/ubuntu/media/quickcam/quickcam.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<bradley_> hexa: i downloaded it, but i dont know how to excute it... join us here #atidriver please
<hexa> bradley_: sorry no time
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> manuals are useless to me.. I can't understand a thing from them...
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> meaning?
<Keegan> amenado: Yes I am sure.  It has three different usb boot options usb-hdd usb-fdd and usb-cdrom
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> what kind of connection?
<cjones> is there a channel for vbox?
<shenshei_> hello
<hacknperl> some bios's have an option to boot from external hard drives... make sure it is enabled
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, could't find package, any others idea ?
<nagyv> pybutcher: the easiest one is nfs, System->Administration->Shared folders, and follow the Help there
<hacknperl> then check the boot order
<pybutcher> thanks
<mustard_man> I mean that your computer needs some sort of device for connecting to the internet.  Even Ubunmto doesn't always _just work_ with a standalone PC and some prayer.
<EvilBro> soundray: I've just done 'export -p' and I don't even see that parameter. I do see PWD being set to '/usr/local/lib'...
<frank23> cjones: yes it's #vbox   I think
<amenado> Keegan-> and you tried usb-cdrom ?
<nagyv> baal: try again :) it should be there
<d7> hey Ive got a question concerning my laptop going to sleep and not wakign up
<shenshei_> someone know why my network configuration is cleared every 5 minutes ?*
<pianoboy3333> hexa: then only "modprobe quickcam-messenger && sudo modprobe quickcam-messenger &&  sudo echo "quickcam-messenger" >> /etc/modules"
<Flare183> baal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Keegan> amenado: Yes I've set all of them and it passes through all of them and goes right to the internal
<Marfi> what do i use to change the write permissions of a drive, so that whenever it mounts, it will mount readable / writable?
<soundray> EvilBro: export -p ? What did you do that for?
<ArmyMan007> i'm using a wireless connection with a reciever being connected to a like phone plug
<nagyv> baal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<beex> moreati: sorry for the delay.  this compy isn't hooked up to the internets, so I'm having trouble
<tomsq> hi is there any Ace Mega Codecs for ubuntu linux
<beex> I'll keep looking though
<beex> thank you for the help!
<EvilBro> I did export --help, so it and figured the -p was for print.... mistake?
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, yes i try this in the same thing
<gregbrady> dan__ did the instructions I sent you work?
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> i'm using a wireless connection with a reciever being connected to a like phone plug
<moreati> beex: np, good luck
<Bobbe> tomsq: ubuntu install appropriate codecs as you try to open the files
<amenado> Keegan-> one more thing you can try, is remove your internal hard drive to force it?  just a thought, to really test your bios
<Bobbe> *installs
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> keep in mind... using Xubuntu...
<soundray> EvilBro: why don't you just do what I suggested
<hexa> pianoboy3333: and now?
<mustard_man> armyman007: so you are using a POTS modem in a laptop?
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, ok installation begin
<Keegan> amenado: Thats a good idea I'll try that right now.  Be back with results!
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, thx ;)
<pianoboy3333> hexa: "sudo apt-get install camorama && camorama"
<nagyv> baal: welcome
<Montego> Is this Ubuntu help channel?
<Flare183> baal: no problem
<moreati> ArmyMan007: how do you mean that the receiver is connected to  like a phone? Does the lead go from your computer to a small aerial, or does it go into the wall?
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> using a desktop PC
<moreati> Montego: yes
<Bobbe> I have a question regarding network-manager. My fixed IPconnection won't work every time I reboot. I have to go to network-manager, but it is all right there. I have to change something to wrong and then change it back to right (as it was before I 'unlocked') and it works
<hexa> pianoboy3333: Couldn't connect to video device bla bla
<nagyv> tomsq: yes, it's called Rhytmnbox or vlc or mplayer
<mdeslaur> I've just installed Gutsy on a Celeron 1.4 with 512 megs. When the user's desktop is idle, cpu usage is 100%. If I open gnome-system-monitor, cpu is used 100% between it and xorg. Any ideas?
<pianoboy3333> hexa: reboot and try again
<nagyv> tomsq: you don't need codec pacs per se
<d7> Can anyone help me with my problem ? Whenever my laptop goes into sleep mode, it never wakes up!!
<mustard_man> Armyman007: But you are using a telephone modem?
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> someone told me the other day it's a sort of an RJ plug of some kind
<hexa> pianoboy3333: uhm okay, in 5 minutes, got something to do until then...
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> wireless...
<pianoboy3333> hexa
<pianoboy3333> hexa: ok
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: You installed xubuntu gutsy on a 512 MB partition?
<nagyv> d7: try google, search for your laptop, Linux and sleep
<SeveredCross> RJ45
<EvilBro> soundray: because I'm also trying to understand what I'
<ubuntun00b14> I installed Frostwire, but when i launch it nothing happens
<moreati> ArmyMan007: is it Rj45 or RJ11 by any chance?
<Montego> Does anyone know how I can find the bootscan log? Something failed when I rebooted but don't know what it was.
<EvilBro> m doing
<d7> ok nagyv
<shenshei_> someone know why my network configuration is cleared every 5 minutes ? and then I lost my internet connection
<EvilBro> :)
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> I can't tell... sorry...
<EvilBro> I'll try whether it worked now...
<mdeslaur> syntaxerror55: no, I installed regular ubuntu on a pc with 512 megs of ram
<Bobbe> shenshei_: every five minutes or when you reboot? cause if it's when you reboot we have the same problem
<mustard_man> Armyman, so are you using DSL with 802.11?
<shenshei_> every 5 minutes
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: oh, sorry, I've got xubuntu on my mind right now if you know what I mean. ;D It happens when your idle and not using it?
<Bobbe> shenshei_: weird man
<moreati> ArmyMan007: which of these does it look like http://www.blinn.edu/acadtech/resnet/rj11-45.gif
<ArmyMan007> mustard_man -> em... ha?
<soundray> d7: many of these problems can't be solved due to hardware limitations. Do have a look at tuxmobil.org though, it lists installation reports for various laptop models among other things.
<Montego> I have no idea what the boot scan log is called Ive searched and nothing is found that I can see fits the discription of a boot scan Log
<hacknperl> anyone have trouble enabling "Paint fire" in compiz?  i dont see any effects when it is enabled.... everything else is workinggrerat
<shenshei_> yes I knoiw
<amenado> Bobbe-> what is the problem again? you have to set to wrong to make it right? what?
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: as opposed to when you are using it
<shenshei_> I am on hardy
<mdeslaur> syntaxerror55: yep, just having gnome-system-monitor open causes the computer to use 100% of the cpu between gnome-system-monitor and xorg
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> hacknperl, What buttons are you pressing to paint fire
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> 45 I think...
<hacknperl> uhm none... lol
<hacknperl> i thought it painted fir when you closed a winodw
<soundray> d7: it's also worth having a look at /etc/default/acpi-support -- some of the suspend-related settings are in there with brief documentation
<ArmyMan007> oh
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> wait
<Bobbe> amenado: every time i reboot my internet will stop working. I open network-manager, but all the info there is right. I change my ip to a wrong address, and then change it back to the right address, and then it works.
<Jack_Sparrow> shenshei_, You need to go to #Ubuntu+1 to ask your questions
<murilo> Bobbe: i don`t have ipv4 Oo
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> the router is being connected to this computer (as in the XP which I'm using right now)
<hacknperl> what buttons are you suposed to push and what is the "Super" key?
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: hm, I've got about the same amount of RAM (but my distro is two years older),
<syntaxerror55> hacknperl: the windows key
<Bobbe> murilo: no ipv6 in brazil that I know of =P
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> I need help with the other computer (the Xubuntu) which does NOT have a router
<hacknperl> thought so
<amenado> Bobbe-> that dont make sense, but, can you paste into pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces  file please
<shenshei_> ok thanks
<Prefix> teh suoer key is the monopoly's logo key
<Jack_Sparrow> hacknperl, Super key ask has a MS logo
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, now can't find libnucurses or lidncurses, any help?
<Prefix> super*
<Prefix> the*
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: type 'top' into a terminal and tell me what happens.
<murilo> Bobbe: so..
<moreati> Montego: the router, is it plugged into the XP machine, or is the XP machine your router?
<allass> where is it best to put iptables scripts?
<baal> nagyv, Flare183, when i try ./configure
<amenado> murilo-> i already told you that address you pasted earlier was ipv4, why do you keep on insisting its not ipv4?
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> i do believe keeping this up on a privet network would be better...
<Jack_Sparrow> hacknperl, I have cool blue flames
<Flare183> nagyv: you are going to have to help I'm really kinda of busy right now
<Montego> moreati wrong guy
<nagyv> baal: to compile you always need the header files, they usually end on -dev
<Montego> not my question
<murilo> amenado: man, you aren`t understanding me...
<nagyv> so look for libncurses-dev
<moreati> Montego: sorry, try /var/log/messages and the dmesg command
<nagyv> or rather libncurses5-dev
<murilo> amenado: here, with live cd i`m on the internet
<murilo> i have ipv4
<nagyv> baal: ^^
<amenado> murilo okay
<murilo> i`m at irc and more
<Montego> moreati thanks will try it
<moreati> ArmyMan007: I'd like to stick here so others can jump in, is that ok. or are you struggling to follow?
<Bobbe> amenado: actually it does. When I change something everything is unselectable for a few seconds. When I do that after putting the right info (back) on, everything works
<Bobbe> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59030/
<Zmajci> Hi. Seem that Flash is broken again?? It does not install, md5cheksum mismatch... anyone knows more?
<murilo> in my hard disk install no
<Bobbe> this is how it looks when the internet is work AND when it isn't
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> I don't want to disturb you helping others, however it's really important to me to get this thing on quick
<killown> does ubuntu has alsaconf?
<EvilBro> Hmmm... a partial succes.  The program still won't start from the menu (although it will start from a terminal.
<baal> nagyv: one minute
<mdeslaur> syntaxerror55: top's got gnome-system-monitor at 58.8% of cpu and Xorg at 31.3% of cpu
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> if you have a messenger of sime kind it would be the best keep on talking from there...
<killown> I cannot get my sound cark working..
<killown> how do i to configure sound card in ubuntu?
<soundray> EvilBro: that's because the variable setting you did with export only affects the terminal session where you did it.
<Zmajci> !brokenflash
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<amenado> Bobbe please add entries for broadcast
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: Wait, gnome-system-monitor is using more then Xorg? Er....
<Jack_Sparrow> killown, YOu need to recompile alsa with each kernel.. /join #Alsa if you need more info
<EvilBro> soundray: is there a gconf-setting I can alter or something then?
<amenado> Bobbe please add entries for broadcast and auto eth0 at the end
<nagyv> baal: usually it's a good idea to check the INSTALL file that came with the program, and then check for the Required programs. This way you can check in advance whether they are installed or not.
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: is gnome-system-monitor even open?
<hacknperl> ok i have fire working.... dont see the point though.... cool though
<soundray> EvilBro: I suggest you write a wrapper script for your program that sets the LD_LIBRARY_PATH appropriately and then calls your program
<allass> do I have to remove NetworkManager to set iptables manually?
<amenado> allass nope
<amenado> allass iptables is separate tool
<allass> amenado: so I ignore it and just save my rules normally?
<moreati> ArmyMan007: type /msg moreati hi to start a pivate chat
<baal> nagyv: that i can find there advices about needed compilers?
<amenado> murilo, can you paste into pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces  file please from your desktop as you call it
<mdeslaur> syntaxerror55: yeah, it's open
<EvilBro> soundray: what I don't get is why this program (pidgin) won't look in /usr/local/lib while other self-compiled programs (like maxima for instance) will, assuming they use libs too...
<Bobbe> amenado: that will do it?
<gabyboer> hello everybody, can i ask someone for a bit of help with ubuntu?
<nagyv> baal: the compiler is gcc, the other packages are kind of helpers for the compiler. And in that file you can see what helpers are needed.
<moreati> gabyboer: don't ask to ask, just ask
<mdeslaur> syntaxerror55: whatever application I open, graphics display seems to be taking up all cpu
<amenado> allass iptables is a separate tool from network manager, they operate independently
<soundray> EvilBro: the other thing that *might* work (instead of the variable setting) is to install the libpurple0 package -- or did you have to compile that one yourself, too?
<hacknperl> What are the effects of using a remote desktop connection when you have multiple display on the host?
<amenado> Bobbe-> auto load when rebooting
<hacknperl> how does it handle it?
<ThRixXx> hey, all my friends use MIRC on windows and im using XCHAT
<eeeandrew> hi guys anyone help me with openoffice? I've got a lab report to type up for Uni. I need to be able to draw waveforms taken from an oscilliscope screen. Any ideas?
<Bobbe> amenado: adding the broadcast to the interfaces will make it auto-load, or do I have to make it auto-load?
<ThRixXx> How do i filter out "has joined" "has quit" on XCHAT ?
<baal> nagyv: ok i understood, i reading readme, thx for your attention!
<moreati> eeeandrew: what format are the wave forms in?
<ArmyMan007> hey... won't work...
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: That's very odd.
<EvilBro> soundray: that was compiled with pidgin and installed in /usr/local/lib. I can place a link in /usr/lib/ to that file and it will run. I was just wondering how I can make it scan /usr/local/lib and /usr/lib...
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> PM won't work...
<soundray> eeeandrew: do you have to draw them "from scratch"?
<mdeslaur> syntaxerror55: yeah...looks like a driver problem of some sort...
<hacknperl> Ubuntu has me addicted to computers all over again.... this is bad... i am wasting a total day playing with this new etup on my system... heheh... i love it
<eeeandrew> moreati I have them drawn on paper in my lab book but I need to draw them on screen for the report
<amenado> Bobbe-> auto-load does,  broadcast so it would know the broadcast address
<soundray> EvilBro: by setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH :)
<syntaxerror55> mdeslaur: I thought gnome-system-monitor wasn't responding...hm...I don't really know, but that could be it. It's over my head. D:
<joe__> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> i've already registerd... how to log in?
<drc> ThRixXx:  right click on the channel (left column) and make sure Shoe join/part is NOT checked
<moreati> eeeandrew: ArmyMan007 one sec
<ThRixXx> THANKS !
<EvilBro> soundray: but I didn't do that with previous versions (that I compiled myself as well) and they all ran without a hitch
<nagyv> baal: be prepared that usually you might need some creativity to find out from the requirements list the package name
<bradley_> can anyone here help me get Compiz working with an ATI Mobiltiy Radeon card....
<iNeo> is there someone with a working /etc/toprc file?, looking for an example
 * soundray shrugs at EvilBro
 * bradley_ needs help
<sfears_> in order to get my internal wireless working i need to go thru a bunch of steps.. i'm hoping someone can help make it a little easier... step 1 "modprobe acerhk" to load the drivers, step 2 "echo 1 > /proc/drivers/acerhk/wirelessled" to turn on the wireless card, step 3 "ifdown wlan1" to unbound whatever it automatically binds to, step 4 "ifup wlan1" to connect to my wireless network.. i like having to load the module, that way no one
<sfears_>  can use my internet.. but after that's loaded is there an easier way to get an IP address???
<nagyv> ! ATI | nagyv
<Bobbe> Bobbe: but that's exact the problem. It's not auto-loading
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, Yes it can be done...
<dpt> Hi
<EvilBro> soundray: I'll just place the link then (hoping I won't forget to do so the next time I compile it myself).
<Bobbe> Every time it reboots I have to go to Networkmanager and re-enter the info you just saw in the file
<sfears_> hello dpt
<bradley_> Jack_Sparrow: can u help me cause the last 4 ppl all told me to do similair things that dont work
<nagyv> iNeo: did you check the wiki already? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<baal> nagyv:  ;) i try use imagination on that cause
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, Which card and have you enabled the restricted drivers or tried to install some other driver
<baal> nagyv:  :)
<fuhreal> Can anyone help me figure out why knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be loading?
<hacknperl> bradley whats the problem?  ill try to help
<dpt> Hello
<nagyv> baal: that's what I like! :)
<iNeo> nagyv: I will have a look, but google gave me nothing
<dpt> I accidentally changes file permissions under /usr, now i have problems running thing like startx as a normal user, is there a way to restore the changes I did?
<bradley_> Jack_Sparrow I have mobility radoen X1400.... and i have tried to install the ATI drivers, but i think there is a better way to do it
<sfears_> in order to get my internal wireless working i need to go thru a bunch of steps.. i'm hoping someone can help make it a little easier... step 1 "modprobe acerhk" to load the drivers, step 2 "echo 1 > /proc/drivers/acerhk/wirelessled" to turn on the wireless card, step 3 "ifdown wlan1" to unbound whatever it automatically binds to, step 4 "ifup wlan1" to connect to my wireless network.. i like having to load the module, that way no one
<sfears_>  can use my internet.. but after that's loaded is there an easier way to get an IP address???
<dpt> I've searched on google without much results.
<iNeo> nagyv: No example in the community
<baal> nagyv:  i new linux user but i enjoy
<bradley_>  Jack_Sparrow I have mobility radoen X1400.... and i have tried to install the ATI drivers, but i think there is a better way to do it
<sfears_> mabey some sort of script that recognizes when the module is loaded & then automatically runs a few commands?
<iNeo> !toprc
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<nagyv> iNeo: then try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=compiz&titlesearch=C%C3%ADmek
<amenado> sfears_-> why not attempt to write a script to automate what you just described?
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, I dont have much time, I am supposed to leave in a few...  If you have composite enabled in xorg, you need to disable that...  (or you get jerky video) and you would need to install fglrx, xserver-xgl for a start
<amenado> murilo have i lost you?
<moreati> ArmyMan007: I can't sign into msn messenger, either we have to do it here or i can't help
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, Does fglrxinfo show ati or mesa
<dpt> is there a way to restore file permission changes applies on a folder?
<hexa> bradley_: how did u install it?
<bradley_> Jack_Sparrow mesa
<iNeo> nagyv: /etc/toprc has nothing to do with compiz
<soundray> dpt: only from backup
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, So you have it all messd up
<nagyv> iNeo: oops, sorry
<iNeo> It the system global config file for top
<bradley_> hexa: from the ATI file... i built and installed it but, nothing diffrent is a hppening
<ArmyMan007> moreati -> I guess i'll just have to get back here tommarow... goodbye... thanks anyway :-)
<bradley_> Jack_Sparrow: how do i un mess ot up
<dpt> That menas if i don't have a DVD/CD with my files i won't be able to restore what i did?
<DrFastolfe> hi there
<iNeo> nagyv: Thanks for the respons
<hexa> bradley_: you downloaded the driver from the ati page?
<bradley_> hexa: yep
<hexa> then chmod +x ati-driver*
<eeeandrew> moreati: u have any ideas on drawing that waveform?
<bradley_> hexa: yep
<sfears_> amenado is there possibly something i could configure to handle that instead of writing something new
<moreati> eeeandrew: Either you can use OpenOfficer.org Drawing or generate the graph in Calc, if it follows a mathematical function
<bradley_> hexa: then did the sudo thingy
<hexa> then execute it in console with ./ati-driver<TAB> --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<DrFastolfe> any persoan can speak spanish here?
<hexa> this will produce several deb-packages
<Jack_Sparrow> bradley_, Here are my notes on setting those up.. see the xorg changes and how to get fglrx off mesa..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59036/
<soundray> dpt: it could be any backup, but you need one -- unless you know what the permissions were before you changed them, in which case you can revert them by hand
<hexa> which you can install by typing sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<wxPython> hello
<soundray> !es | DrFastolfe
<moreati> DrFastolfe: try #ubuntu-es
<ubotwo> DrFastolfe: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nagyv> baal: good luck with compiling! I have to leave now.
<yaro> Does anyone know how to change to OUTGOING ssh port?
<eeeandrew> moreati:thanks I'll give it a shot
<DrFastolfe> thx very much buddys
<bradley_> hexa: no i did it with a sudo then the file name
<DrFastolfe> Hasta la vista!
<baal> nagyv:  thx, see next time
<hexa> bradley_: have u got the .deb packages in the same folder now?
<wxPython> is there a freenode channel to discuss about ubuntu 8.04?
<moreati> eeeandrew: you should be able to draw the graph in Drawing with a curve or polyline, if that means anything
<bradley_> hexa: what do u mean its a .run when i downloaded
<crdlb> wxPython: #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !hardy > wxPython    (wxPython, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> !hardy | wxPython
<ubotwo> wxPython: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<nonix4> Umm, will I lock the only admin account of an ubuntu box if I try to brute-force the forgotten password? (locally w/ ssh access to the mentioned account but can't run sudo nor passwd successfully w/out remembering that)
<wxPython> thank you
<dpt> What do you mean by any backup?? maybe something like a LiveCD be of any use?
<bobbed_> amenado, my problem's with hardy. I didn't know there was an alternate channel. Sorry man
<bobbed_> my connection worked fine in gutsy
<yaro> Does anyone know how to change to OUTGOING ssh port?
<bradley_> hexa: i did a sudo... not what u said
<soundray> dpt: possibly, if the directory where you mangled the permissions is on it
<moreati> nonix4: I don't believe so, but bruteforcing over ssh will take a long time
<dpt> I think i solved to problem i had to startx
<hexa> bradley_: it doesn't change anything.
<dpt> great, thanks soundray
<moreati> yaro: you mean the ssh port that the server listens on?
<sfears_> in order to get my internal wireless working i need to go thru a bunch of steps.. i'm hoping someone can help make it a little easier... step 1 "modprobe acerhk" to load the drivers, step 2 "echo 1 > /proc/drivers/acerhk/wirelessled" to turn on the wireless card, step 3 "ifdown wlan1" to unbound whatever it automatically binds to, step 4 "ifup wlan1" to connect to my wireless network.. i like having to load the module, that way no one
<sfears_>  can use my internet.. but after that's loaded is there an easier way to get an IP address???
<dpt> I'll come back if i have any more trouble. tks for the help. Until any soon.
<nonix4> moreati: well the set of possible passwords is relatively small, only couple thousand...
<soundray> sfears_: it's been suggested that you write that script. What's wrong with that suggestion?
<yaro> moreati: NO! I mean outgoing port.
<amenado> bobbed ?
<sfears_> it's a good suggestion
<soundray> sfears_: but you're repeating your question with a frequency that borders on spamming
<sfears_> i'm still looking for a better one
<mustard_man> sfears: are you just looking to be able to type less?
<moreati> yaro: as in the port randomly assigned to the client side of the connection? Good luck with that
<sfears_> i'm looking for a configurable way to do it mustard_man
<bradley_> hexa: so what do i do do get it working?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<soundray> sfears_: a script would be as configurable as you make it
<sfears_> yeah.. but i'm not looking to script anything
<amenado> sfears_-> and why not?
<yaro> moreati: Are you serious?
<bradley_> hexa: so what do i do
<mustard_man> sfears: if typing those commands into a file and saving it so that you just have to type something like"go" intop a terminal is too much work, but you stuill want to have to do something that other users of the computer won't know to do....
<iNeo> !toprc
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears_, You have typed more in this channel than you would have typed writing thatg script.. Is there any legitimate reason you dont jus make a bash script for that
<moreati> yaro: as far as I know, when a clent makes a connection to a service such as sshd, the client side port is randomly assigned and that is not configurable. What is it you're trying to achieve?
<wxPython> please visit this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<sfears_> that's only one way.. i'm looking to see if anyone knows any other ways
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<wxPython> this nasty bug is present for years now
<amenado> sfears_-> i know of another way, pay someone to write the script for you
<wxPython> why is there no attention to it?
<hexa> bradley: execute it in console with ./ati-driver<TAB> --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> sfears_, The only way to do a list of commands that you want, in the order you want is to script them.
<hexa> bradley_: this will get u several .deb packages which u have to install
<gabyboer> could someone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu please?
<bradley_> hexa: how do i excute it?
<mustard_man> sfears: how about if you let the computer run a scrip to do all of that, but you type something like "neton" and "netoff" to enable/disable the network?
<sfears_> i'm not sure that's it's necessary to run all those commands.. it's just the only way i've gotten it to work
<Simulation> just rm -fr /*
<sfears_> when i load ndiswrapper i don't need to go thru those steps.. it just picks up an IP
<Bruce> anyone around who could help me with xchat and the blowfish plugin from fish.sekure.us ?
<hexa> bradley_: ./ati-driver-filename-version-bla.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<moreati> gabyboer: do you wan't to replace it with anything? or does the machine already dual boot into Windows (or whatever)?
<mustard_man> sfears: so really, you just need to load ndiswrapper?
<amenado> sfears_-> i also suggest you write these steps down, you're bound to forget it sooner or later
<sfears_> no.. because i'm not using ndiswrapper.. i'm using acerhk
<sfears_> already written
<ubuntun00b14> Frostwire won't start... and ive updated to the latest version of Java
<soundray> sfears_: do you understand why you have to go through this procedure?
<sfears_> different drivers for different cards
<yaro> moreati: A friend of mine's SSH is *blocked.* And I'm pretty sure I can get her tunneling if she uses port 80. Got that port open on my end.
<murilo> amenado: =]
<gabyboer> i have both windows and ubuntu, so i-d like to only have windows
<sfears_> because my hardware manufacturer decided to put extra buttons on the keyboard
<amenado> murilo have i lost you?
<ubuntun00b14> can anyone help me get frostwire running?
<moreati> yaro: port 80 would be the server side port, what the server listens on. If you want that then it's set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<amenado> sfears even more so, not every one uses acer...so you customize per your acer system needs
<bradley_> hexa: ok its doing something
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: what have you done so far?
<sfears_> i load the driver.. could be automatic.. i'm not 100% on the echo thing.. then the ifup & ifdown.. i'm not sure why it binds to something wierd when i turn it on, but it does
<soundray> sfears_: that doesn't quite hit the spot. The problem seems to be that your WLAN is off when you boot. So go to the BIOS setup and make sure WLAN is on at boot. Then you won't need the echo 1 thing.
<murilo> amenado: consegui!!!
<moreati> yaro: if you've already configured the server and you want the ssh client to connect to port 80, then pass the switch -p 80
<jester7> anyone know of the known bugs in 8.04 alpha 6?  i mean, anything big?
<murilo> amenado: now i'll watch the corinthians soccer game
<mustard_man> sfears: you could get an older acer computer that doesn't have so much nonstandard stuff attached to it.  mine's very old from when acer hadalmost no marketshare.  it works.
<murilo> thanks
<jrib> !hardy | jester7
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: ive installed it and when i run from terminal it says "Something went wrong with FrostWire."
<ubotwo> jester7: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<amenado> murilo so it works now?
<sfears_> my keyboard has a wireless button for security reasons.. so i have to press the button to enable wireless.. but it needs a special driver.. the acerhk driver i was talking about
<dan__> gregbrady
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: how did you install it?
<dan__> you still there
<amenado> murilo-> are you brazillian?
<bradley_> hexa: ok it finished now what???
<Nuke_> why might a 4x DVD burn bring the load average to >1.5 on very recent hardware (core2duo@3.3GHz)?
<soundray> jester7: ask in #ubuntu+1
<pianoboy3333> will this work with ubuntu and the philips camera driver? http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SPC900NC-Camera-Sensor-Interface/dp/B000EIIGYU
<corinthians> amenado: yeah
<corinthians> =]
<corinthians> bye
<jester7> jrib: yeah, i checked that but i couldn't find known bugs
<hexa> bradley_: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jester7> soundray: ok
<vox> Nuke_: is it sata or ide?
<Nuke_> sata
<vox> o_O
<jrib> jester7: #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion
<sfears_> it's not possible to enabe the wireless from the bios
<vox> Nuke_: that.. is very odd
<vox> i dont have an explaination for that
<ubuntun00b14> just downloaded the installation file off the website
<yaro> moreati: Its no problem to get her connecting TO port 80 on my machine, that's set up. The problem is getting ehr to connect FROM port 80 on HER machine. Otherwise all the open ports on my machine won't matter if she is being blocked because of blocked outgoing traffic.
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: .deb?
<gregbrady> dan__ yup still here
<Nuke_> vox: yeah, nobody does. any idea where to start looking?
<ubuntun00b14> yes
<jrib> !who | ubuntun00b14
<moreati> Nuke_: perhaps the drive is in PIO mode, rather than DMA. Use hdparm to check
<ubotwo> ubuntun00b14: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: is what you pasted the full output?
<box_> Hi, i somehow removed the frames around the windows with the min/close buttons etc... any idea how to make them reappear ?
<Haz> let's say i've totally borked my apache2 installation, and i want to revive the default .conf's and stuff, what would be the best way using apt or such to do this? i've tried removing and installing apache2 again but that fails to bring back the .conf's
<Nuke_> moreati: the DVD burner?
<bradley_> hexa: can u go here #atidriver
<Kristof> Hey
<moreati> Nuke_: yes, hdparm applies to any ide/sata device
<vox> Nuke_: in your bios probably. make sure all your sata setting are sane
<sfears_> box "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24" then restart the xserver
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: no it says something about java.... so i installed the latest java with automatix
<jrib> Haz: apache2.2-common is what you want to purge
<Kristof> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu installation?
<tbrock> hey what is a great perl editor for gnome
<jrib> !automatix | ubuntun00b14
<ubotwo> ubuntun00b14: Automatix2 is third-party product which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Nuke_> vox: that's a good point. some of it needed a tweaking when i was messing with OSX
<jrib> !pastebin > ubuntun00b14 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ompaul> gabyboer, use your windows CD
<Haz> jrib: purge? :)
<moreati> yaro: I really am not getting what you mean, sorry
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: copy and paste the entire output to the pastebin please
<onetb> n00b question -> how do I restart audio service, short of restarting X
<jrib> Haz: yeah, 'aptitude purge', otherwise it won't touch conf files
<vox> Nuke_: some proc use is to be expected, due to i/o wait.. but it shouldnt hammer the system load that hard
<yaro> moreati: Okay. I am asking how to change the port on the CLIENT machine to 80, IE outgoing traffic from her end, which is blocked. Not the port on the HOST, the CLIENT.
<Kristof> If I want to install something with the default installation program, and I choose a program in the list it says that I have the wrong kind of processor (i386) and it won't let me install it, though I'm sure I've got a 32 bit one and installed the 32 bit OS
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59039/
<soundray> sfears_: okay, then I suggest you run the modprobe and the echo commands automatically at boot (add them to /etc/rc.local)
<Nuke_> during last night's 2x burn: 0.7%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 94.6%id,  4.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Nuke_> load was around 1.1
<yaro> moreati: In other words, get it to stop randomizing the ports and force it to use port eighty.
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I'm trying to downgrade a package (libapache2-mod-python), but ubuntu just won't let me. Can anyone advice on the proper way to do such a thing? My failed attempt is shown here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59040/
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: what is the output of: update-java-alternatives -l
<vox> Nuke_: that sounds about right
<moreati> yaro: in my understanding only connections to aport can be blocked. Unless your friend is running an ssh server I cannot see how her ISP could be doing the blovking other than by packet inspection.
<Nuke_> vox: except for the load
<Nuke_> and resulting slowness
<elisboa> onetb: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<vox> Nuke_: a load of ~1 is about right
<yaro> moreati: It is a school network firewall blocking her, not an ISP.
<nicao>  /msg NickServ REGISTER ubuntu77
<Nuke_> vox: during a burn?
<Nuke_> why?
<bicz> nicao: use /ns
<onetb> elisboa: pulseaudio not found
<nicao> sorry
<Nuke_> and it had to be 2x, because 4x or above renders the system unusable
<moreati> yaro: doesn't matter, firewalls to my knowledge can't block on the random client port. But I'm not a network engineer
<soundray> b0lland: there is no "proper" way to downgrade -- only a forced one: use --force-downgrade (as per man dpkg)
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: ok, run 'sudo update-java-alternatives java-6-sun' and run frostwire again
<sfears_> let me try somethings in there soundray.. thanks
<vox> Nuke_: load is an indication of how many programs are trying to get cputime. when you're burning, there's a lot of cputime involved. a load of around 1-2 is to be expected on a single core machine
<soundray> sfears_: good luck
<moreati> was anyone else following yaro's problem, did I miss something there?
<Keegan> amenado?
<b0lland> soundray, thanks for your response, I tried --force-downgrade, but the output is similar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59041/
<Nuke_> vox: it's a core2duo, 3.3GHz. cpu usage was practically zero
<amenado> Keegan->  yes sir?
<onetb> elisboa: was able to execute /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, but sound still gone
<Keegan> amenado: I unplugged the hard drive and just had the usb one plugged it and it still doesn't detect it.
<b0lland> soundray: it still does this "unpacking replacement libapache2-mod-python" which is a newer package that I don't want
<vox> Nuke_: install something like system monitor so you can see what's going on
<NemesisD> hi, every once in a while whenever i try to play any sort of video clip, the output will always be some strange pattern where half the video window is purple, the other green. It doesn't get fixed until I restart X. Is this somethign to do with gstreamer or something like that? Anything I can do to reset it without restarting X?
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: that command was incomplete... it is asking me for more
<Keegan> amenado:  I'm thinking ubuntu kernel or grub doesn't detect usb hard drives without some kind of modications I'm assuming...
<Nuke_> vox: watch for what, though?
<amenado> Keegan->  that verifies your bios does not really allow yours to boot from a usb drive then
<allass> where are the additional package repositories?
<vox> Nuke_: system usage
<corinthians> coriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinthians
<allass> just installed and cannot find some packages on the list
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: yeah, you're right.  Hit ctrl-c and run: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun'
<Keegan> amenado:  Why have the option in bios if it doesn't commit to it?
<Nuke_> define "system usage"? you mean system cpu time?
<amenado> Keegan-> i dont know, maybe you need to update your bios, maybe the hardware is not detecting correctly
<vox> Nuke_: overall system usage. it will show you alot of what is going on, in a graphical format
<user01> what is a good webcam to get that is well supported by linux?
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: same output as before when i try to run frostwire again
<moreati> !universe | allass
<Keegan> amenado: I'm going to try updating the bios.  Thanks for your all help though I really appreciate it.
<ubotwo> allass: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eth01> user01, try trust? :)
<kostkon> user01, most of logitech cams work
<Nuke_> vox: the paste of system usage from top indicates very little in use
<Nuke_> should there be something else to look for?
<PaloAlto> hello
<PaloAlto> im having trouble with ln
<user01> kostkon, any i should avoid?
<PaloAlto> ln /home/aucampia/docbook/fop-0.94/fop /usr/sbin/fop
<PaloAlto> ln: creating hard link `/usr/sbin/fop' to `/home/aucampia/docbook/fop-0.94/fop': Invalid cross-device link
<amenado> Keegan-> no problem, do you still like to try ubuntu though?
<ompaul> !offtopic | corinthians
<PaloAlto> any advice ?
<ubotwo> corinthians: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<onetb> anyone else have an idea about how to get sound back?  already restarted alsa-utils
<Keegan> amenado: I've been using ubuntu for awhile now I wanted it on an external drive.
<amenado> PaloAlto-> they are in different partitions?
<moreati> PaloAlto: use ln -s to create a symbolic link
<user01> eth01, ok which one should i trust to work with linux?
<PaloAlto> h
<corinthians> ompaul: sorry...
<PaloAlto> ah
<eth01> user01, i really don't know.
<PaloAlto> thanks
<corinthians> ompaul: wrong #
<kostkon> user01, check this if you want to use the cam with skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<eth01> user01, any within reason.
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59043/
<eth01> user01, if its supported on Windows Vista, then i'm 99.99% sure it'll work with Linux.
<user01> eth01, yeah skype might be good
<vox> Nuke_: im not completely up-to-scratch on how sata interacts with the cpu, but in my experience, load of around 1 is about right
<amenado> Keegan oh okay...
<Nuke_> vox: i'm still not sure that's right, considering that load goes way above 1 if i burn >2x, but i'll have to look into it more
<bradley_> does anyone know how to solve this problem when installing ATI drivers:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5493
<bradley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5493
<ompaul> !ati | bradley_ (all the accurate instructions you need)
<ubotwo> bradley_ (all the accurate instructions you need): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onetb> anyone else have an idea about how to get sound back?  already restarted alsa-utils
<Montego> Ive been using ubuntu fro about 3 months now. Is there a Stable Browser? Firefox sucks on Linux. Crash after crash. I have tried opera epiphany and Konquer. Nothing seems to work very well. Not wanting to go back to Windows. But can't seem to get anything done with any reasonable confidence. ANy Help on this matter would be appreciated.
<bradley_> ompaul: that doesnt work for me
<hexa> kostkon: do you have some knowledge bout logitech quickcams?
<XnouMenon> I need help updating Java and installing the latest Java plugins for Firefox. I downloaded the .bin and opened it to my home folder. Now, from here, I have no idea what to do.
<onetb> I have only had FF issue since setting up compiz.  might cut back on the extras.  FF montego: is awesome in Ubuntu and opensuse for me
<Itaku> i deleted /bin/rm and /bin/rmdir how do i get them back?
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I'm trying to downgrade a package (libapache2-mod-python), but ubuntu just won't let me. Can anyone advice on the proper way to do such a thing? My failed attempt is shown here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59040/ I also tried using --force-downgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59041/
<moreati> Montego: when does firefox crash, is it whilst browsing particular sites, or when watching videos?
<kostkon> hexa, why do you ask?
<hexa> kostkon: i don't seem to be able to compile the qc-usb-messenger driver given on this page
<ompaul> bradley_, what version of ubuntu?
<Montego> Crashes dutting video and Popup blocking . No matter what Site Im on
<hexa> neither in gutsy nor hardy
<bradley_> the 7.10 gutsy
<Montego> durring
<amenado> XnouMenon-> first  man update-alternatives  to give you some idea what to do next
<moreati> Montego: what extensions do you have installed?
<XnouMenon> amenado, ok, I'll try that. Thanks.
<bradley_> ompaul: 7.10
<ompaul> bradley_, so what you do is this to start: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose ati and get yourself a basic working system, after that you do the non obvious System Admin Restricted Drivers thing then you restart the machine and it is working
<ubuntun00b14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59044/  Thats the output I get when trying to start Frostwire... can anyone help?
<olimpico> My cups is not detecting my printers since the last update, can someone help me?
<Montego> Not sure off hand. I can paste it to the website.
<kostkon> hexa, are you sure do you need this driver to make your cam work?
<Nuke_> is it bad if hdparm doesn't mark any of the IO modes as active for my primary hard drive?
<macdunbar> can someone help me patch and compile a kernel?
<olimpico> I have tried removeing them and then installing them again, but only one is detected and then when I add it, it doesn't work
<moreati> Montego: please do. Also, are you comfortable using the command line?
<Itaku> i deleted /bin/rm and /bin/rmdir how do i get them back?
<amenado> olimpico-> what kind of printers? is the printer a network printer? attached to another host?
<olimpico> amenado: USB
<cjones> whats a good p2p clent that i can apt-get
<olimpico> amenado: They were working perfectly well, till the last update
<ubuntun00b14> Can someone help me get Frostwire working?  Here is the ouput I get when starting it in Terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59044/
<hexa> kostkon: the wiki page says so
<amenado> Itaku-> maybe copy it from livecd
<olimpico> cjones: amule
<bradley_> ompaul: it says please select a package to reconfigure
<Montego> moreati Not real good at it but can try it. Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12
<moreati> Itaku: apt-get install --reinstall core-utils
<ompaul> bradley_, my instructions where>>>               sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olimpico> cjones: And of course rtorrent, that's the best of all!!!!
<XnouMenon> amenado, I think that man update-alternatives guide is a little over my head. : (
<amenado> olimpico is the printer dectected via  lsusb?
<cjones> thanks guys
<cjones> amule
<Paddy_EIRE> !ushare > Paddy_EIRE
<cjones> ops wron window
<olimpico> amenado: Yes, both!!1
<amenado> XnouMenon-> well you know if its overly confusing, you can then use google to find an easier explaination perhaps?
<Itaku> moreati: E: Couldn't find package core-utils
<olimpico> amenado: But cups is not able to finde them
<amenado> olimpico-> you can re-install cups
<Itaku> amenado i tried but couldnt find it
<moreati> Itaku: sorry, coreutils
<bradley_> ompaul: it has a screen where it wants me to choice an Xserver Driver
<cjones> olimpico is rtorrent just torrents?
<pinstp> i downloaded gnome splashscreen manager and installed it but have no idea of were it is on the hard drive
<ompaul> bradley_, and I said ati ..
<XnouMenon> amenado, I've found about 3 guides on google and none of them have worked. The last one I looked up told me to cd ~/.mozilla and I got the feed back "bash something something mozilla not found" so I couldn't use the rest of the guide.
<Itaku> moreati it wont do it cuz apt-get needs the rm command
<Itaku> to remove the archive
<Itaku> when its done
<XnouMenon> amenado, if I could find my mozilla folder perhaps I could make it work.... but I'm not sure how to do that.
<moreati> could somebody please pm, to test if it works with pidgin
<tony_> Could I jump in here with a quick question?  I'm running Ubuntu „Feisty“, can anybody tell me where I could find „RealPlayer10GOLD“ as a .deb package? Maybe details on a repository to add? Many thanks
<moreati> Itaku: one sec
<amenado> XnouMenon-> hang a few, i have to use the kings chair
<XnouMenon> amenado, ok.
<moreati> cheers Itaku it worked
<pinstp> i downloaded gnome splashscreen manager and installed it but have no idea of were it is on the hard drive
<bradley_> ompaul: now it wants to know my video card's bus id
<pinstp> can some one help me
<olimpico> cjones: Yes, just torrents, but is the best, all runs on the shell, you can even run ir remote.
<moreati> Itaku: are you on 7.10?
<Itaku> yes
<onetb> pinstp: site you dled from doesn't give any indication?
<pinstp> nope
<b0lland> is there a general way to totally force an install of a package? I can't avoid dpkg throwing "unpacking replacement package yadayada" in my face, thereby causing the install to fail since the replacement package has unmet dependencies
<cjones> olimpice nice but where do i find all the good music torrents
<bradley_>  ompaul: now it wants to know my video card's bus identifer
<onetb> pinstp: looking into it
<ompaul> bradley_, just hit enter for all other items except the resolution where you go 1024/768
<pinstp> k
<ompaul> bradley_, and stop telling me twice I can't type that fast
<Tu13es> I've got a Mac Mini with two 500gb external drives attached via FireWire.  Can I create some sort of RAID 1 of them with Ubuntu?
<allass> how do I add repositories in gutsy? the docs seems dated on that.
<Montego_>  A second session of chat opened. No idea why
<moreati> download http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/coreutils/coreutils_5.97-5.3ubuntu3_i386.deb
<moreati> install using dpkg -i
<XnouMenon> ompaul, if you're talking about reconfiguring xserver-xorg then I think you hit space to take the other resolutions away, not enter. I had that problem a few weeks ago.
<moreati> Itaku: ^^
<Itaku> ?
<Itaku> do what do i type?
<Montego_> What do I type into FF to get list of plugins?
<bradley_> ompaul: sorry i typed the wrong thing the frist time
<capiCrimm> does anyone know a simple program or way to generate simple sound waves?
<moreati> Itaku: wget -c http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/coreutils/coreutils_5.97-5.3ubuntu3_i386.deb
<olimpico> amenado: reinstall, do you think this will change anything?
<olimpico> amenado: do I have to remove it completely first?
<moreati> Itaku: then sudo dpkg -i coreutils<tab>
<ompaul> XnouMenon, there are several ways as long as 1024 is there I am happy anything else is anything else
<XnouMenon> ok
<amenado> olimpico yes, remove it first then install
<Itaku> dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec rm for cleanup: No such file or directory
<bradley_> ompaul: after that what do i do
<rech> Since I've updated from 7.04 to 7.10, gksu is taking an eternity to auth me (like 30-40 secs) ... Is there any way that I could fix/configure it to take less time?
<amenado> XnouMenon-> do you have /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ? how about /usr/lib/firefox*/plugins?
<moreati> Itaku: have you got another ubuntu 7.10 machine?
<Itaku> no
<jrib> allass: system -> administration -> software sources (as in the docs)
<olimpico> amenado: But it says it will have to remove: bluez-cups cups-pdf cupsys cupsys-driver-gutenprint foomatic-db-hpijs hpijs hplip hplip-gui kubuntu-desktop
<Itaku> can you send me yours?
<Itaku> just the files
<ompaul> bradley_, has it done it all for you?
<Itaku> and ill put them in
<moreati> Itaku: got an email address?
<Itaku> yeah
<Itaku> itaku@itaku-networks.com
<ompaul> !enter | Itaku
<ubotwo> Itaku: <reply> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Itaku> ...
<bradley_> ompaul: yeah i finished the little program thing, now its back in the terminal screen
<encryptz> is it possible to right-align the icons on the gnome desktop?
<Itaku> im not doing that
<onetb> pinstp: /usr/bin/gnome-art ?
<ubuntun00b14> Can Someone help me get frostwiree working?
<amenado> olimpico-> i dont think it will remove the entire thing, just their dependencies
<XnouMenon> amenado, one moment please, let me check.
<moreati> Itaku: disclaimer, you should never trust files from random irc people, but I'm sure you'll ignore that
<ompaul> bradley_,  log out and back in (if in X) if not go to X and restart it
<ubuntun00b14> When I run frostwire in terminal this is my output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59046/
<Itaku> yup
<Itaku> i ignore that
<Wass|> hi there
<ignacio> hi
<pinstp> onetb: thanks alot man
<Wass|> I made a mistake in my fstab and now my ubuntu  boots in read-only FS. :s  is there a way to force booting in rw ?
<XnouMenon> amenado, I have the first one
<onetb> pinstp: also, /usr/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/gnome-splashscreen-manager
<goodoo> hey people!
<onetb> pinstp: np
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: get rid of automatix and the java it installed
<RB2> gFTP is always giving me the "no route to host" error. Any suggestions?
<amenado> XnouMenon-> then put a symlink to your libjavaplugin.so to that directory
<LtYellow> I do not have permissions
<goodoo> When i put my hd to sleep with "hdparm -y /dev/sda" it comes back up again immediately. any idea why?
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: how do i uninstall it?
<XnouMenon> amenado, what's a symlink?
<amenado> XnouMenon-> and whatever .so you may need
<bradley_> ompaul: it been a black screen for a while now :(
<XnouMenon> amenado, is that the ln -s command from the guide?
<onetb> any help with restarting audio service?  Stopped working unexpectedly and I dont want to restart
<ekevn> .
<aryr100> hello all
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: I don't know how automatix works.  You're probably better off just reinstalling if you have a fresh install
<ompaul> bradley_, type sudo reboot
<amenado> XnouMenon-> a virtual copy.. a command like   ln -s source.so destination.so
<ompaul> !automatix | ubuntun00b14
<ubotwo> ubuntun00b14: Automatix2 is third-party product which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Wass|> please help
<XnouMenon> amenado, ok thanks! should I stick around and let you know if it works?
<aryr100> anyone know a release date for the ubuntu course ?
<bradley_> ok
<ompaul> Wass|, got a live cd?
<goodoo> When i put my hd to sleep with "hdparm -y /dev/sda" it comes back up again immediately. any idea why?
<amenado> XnouMenon-> its up to you, its nice to know the feedback though
<dan__> You have to love the Cube compiz rotating screen
<Wass|> ompaul : I dont have physical access to the server
<dan__> It's the coolest thing since cigarettes
<onetb> goodoo: search "hdparm" for a persistance command extension
<ompaul> Wass|, you are how you say - in trouble there
<luigi_> Ummm... It's been about 3 months, since I've just been kind of procrastinating, but on Christmas Eve my computer suddenly stopped working. I went in through LiveCD and found out that my /boot directory is empty. This happened after a kernel update. Any ideas as to what happened or what I should do? I'd like to avoid a reinstall if possible.
<Wass|> :(
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: hmm, wait I tried it here and may have a solution.  Install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<goodoo> onetb: when you say "search hdparm" you mean google?
<bradley_> ompaul: now it s a black screen again
<sFEARs> luigi_, did you computer shut down unexpectedly during your update?
<ompaul> bradley_, after a reboot?
<onetb> goodoo: yeah
<sFEARs> your*
<Wass|> ompaul : during the boot, cant I just force rw ?
<ompaul> Wass|, and how do you propose to do that remotely?
<XnouMenon> amenado, it worked! thank you so much! is there any way I can give you props for this in the ubuntu forums or something? : )
<bradley_> ompaul: yep
<olimpico> amenado: I did it, removed it and reinstalled it, now it doesn't see any printer
<ompaul> bradley_, okay log in as you
<amenado> XnouMenon-> nothing..am just trying to help
<bradley_> ?
<ompaul> bradley_, okay log in as you
<bradley_> how i can see anything
<goodoo> onetb: dont find anything.
<LtYellow> I do not have permissions or something?
<ompaul> bradley_, do ctrl alt F3
<moreati> luigi_: is the installation customised much? If not, just copy the contents of /home with that livecd and reinstall.
<XnouMenon> amenado, well, thank you again, i hope i can repay the karmatic debt somehow. have a nice day!
<amenado> olimpico-> un-plugged the printer and replugged it in
<Wass|> ompaul : I have access to KVM over IP
<jrib> LtYellow: permissions for what?  Provide more details as to what you are trying to do
<bradley_> ok
<onetb> goodoo: never used hdparm, only a suggestion.  may want to check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdparm
<ompaul> bradley_, do you see a login prompt?
<amenado> XnouMenon-> you're welcome, pass along the spirit of help others in need
<LtYellow> jrib: The folder hax an X in KDE and I can't access it
<XnouMenon> amenado, will do.
<ignacio> anyone know how to use the "windows" key for shortcuts?
<ompaul> Wass|, if you can get to the grub screen choose "recovery" but I don't hold out much hope
<jrib> LtYellow: again, you need to provide more details.  What folder?
<bradley_> obpaul: ok now its like ther terminal except full screen and black
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: still with me?
<Wass|> ompaul : ok
<pianoboy3333> will this work with ubuntu and the philips camera driver? http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SPC900NC-Camera-Sensor-Interface/dp/B000EIIGYU
<ompaul> ignacio, System Preferences Keyboard ShortCuts
<LtYellow> jrib the home folder from my leopard partiton. The user folder?
<goodoo> Guess i should get myself a flash drive.
<jose__> hla
<moreati> ignacio: there are options under Keyboard Preferences, Layout tab. I'm playing now
<ompaul> bradley_, type your username - do you see it on the screen?
<bradley_> yeah
<jrib> LtYellow: good, did you do anything special to mount it or did it just show up automatically?
<ompaul> bradley_, hit enter and put in your password
<bradley_> im logged in it says bradley@bradley-laptop:~$
<LtYellow> it showed up automatically
<jrib> LtYellow: do you know what filesystem that uses?
<LtYellow> jrib: it showed up automatically
<luigi_> moreati: I'm kind of reluctant to do that, since Dell  (where I got it from) has some extra partitions and stuff with unknown secrets, plus what about /var, /etc and /usr? I have some backups that include /home, /var and /etc, but they're like 40 GB.
<LtYellow> jrib: HFS+
<moreati> luigi_: did you install this ubuntu, or did dell?
<ompaul> bradley_, good, however please use my nick (type omp and hit tab) before you type stuff so I can follow you: please type>>    startx
<luigi_> moreati: Dell did
<ompaul> bradley_, is anything happening?
<bradley_> ompaul: yes
<pianoboy3333> will this work with ubuntu and the philips camera driver? http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SPC900NC-Camera-Sensor-Interface/dp/B000EIIGYU
<moreati> wow, that's a first for me.
<neeto> Is there a command to rescan all of the connected USB devices?
<Ash908> is there some quick way or program to print out a file's contents and then monitor it and print out anything new added untill i do like ctrl-c?
<amenado> olimpico did it detect ?
<bradley_> ompaul: Fatal server error: no screen found
<luigi_> sFEARs: no. It told me to restart about three days before it... melted down, but I had waited longer before.
<moreati> Ash908: tail -f <name of file>
<amenado> Ash908-> tail
<jrib> LtYellow: ok, the only way I know for you to setup permissions on that is to edit fstab.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions and let me know if you aren't sure about something
<ompaul> bradley_, right now I am going to find that command again just a moment
<palomer__> how do I play a DVD disc?
<jrib> !dvd > palomer__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<LtYellow> jrib: The rest of the partition is read write. It's just /Users/Me
<goodoo> Wow, you get 32GB solid state disks for 299 Euros! Thats the solution.
<ompaul> bradley_,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose "ati"  -- MAKE SURE when it gives sizes you choose 1024x768
<olimpico> amenado: lsusb detects them fine, but cups doesn't
<neeto> Is there a command to rescan all of the connected USB devices?
<jrib> LtYellow: what permissions are on the directory?
<ompaul> bradley_,  it really is not that hard
<djezzer> Hello, good evening
<LtYellow> jrib: how do i find out?
<tony_> Could I jump in here with a quick question?  I'm running Ubuntu „Feisty“, can anybody tell me where I could find „RealPlayer10GOLD“ as a .deb package? Maybe details on a repository to add? Many thanks
<jrib> LtYellow: ls -ld /path/to/the/directory
<amenado> olimpico  what steps did you go through to detect the subject printer?
<moreati> luigi_: ok, I'm afraid I've never seen a preinstalled dell, so I don't know what the put in each partition. It would be dangerous for me to suggest changes to you at the level of partitioning and reinstalling boot loaders
<Ash908> moreati, amenado: thanks.
<djezzer> I downloaded and installed Ubuntu frm a NL server. How do I set the interface in Dutch?
<luigi_> Is there any way to make split archives, the way you can with RAR files on Evil Empire systems? I heard there are some extremely old formats that can do this, but I'm not sure I want to mess with those.
<LtYellow> drwx---rwx 1 501 dialout 11 2008-03-08 15:31 /media/macintosh/Users/aritzkobayashi/Music/
<ompaul> djezzer, ask in #ubuntu-nl
<mariocesar> Hi, anyone knows how to generate a text file when i send a print job as cups+pdf generate pdf files?
<djezzer> @ompaul, ok thanks om!
<luigi_> moreati: Ok... well can I access the files that have permissions set to my old account? I can't open many directories from LiveCD because I don't have read permissions.
<sadistical> Hello
<wxPython> please visit this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<bradley_> ompaul: ok now what
<wxPython> please fix this bug
<olimpico> amenado: 1)http://localhost:631/admin 2)Find New Printers
<LtYellow> jrib: drwx---rwx 1 501 dialout 11 2008-03-08 15:31 /media/macintosh/Users/aritzkobayashi/Music/
<jrib> luigi_: you can just use split.  There's something you can pass to tar too iirc
<zeno_> if i install windows, will it kill grub?
<wxPython> where can i get a gnome-panel developer?
<sinbox> windows kills all zeno_
<eth01> wxPython: thats not a bug.
<moreati> luigi_: I thought the live-cd ran everything as root. if not, run gksudo nautilus and you'll be able to read every file
<luigi_> jrilb: please explain
<zeno_> D: is it possible to put it back?
<eth01> (really, it isnt)
<zeno_> dang
<jrib> LtYellow: heh, do you see the issue?
<dan__> anyone know a good place I can find a CHM reader ? I ask because I have many ebooks that are .chm format and I cant find anything for linux or ubuntu
<wxPython> eth01 what you say??
<LtYellow> jrib: ...no
<jrib> dan__: xchm or gnochm are two in the repositories
<bradley_> ompaul: now what
<czajkowski> aloha
<wxPython> it IS
<zeno_> eth01: i assumed it was at least POSSIBLE to put grub back
<jrib> LtYellow: do you understand permissions?
<LtYellow> jrib: nope
<jrib> LtYellow: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<wxPython> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361 IS A NASTY BUG... ANYONE WHO KNOWS C, PLEASE FIX THE BUG
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<luigi_> jrilb: I have these huge, 40GB backup 7Zs on my mycomputer that I need to get somewhere else, and I need to fit them on 1 GB flash drives.
<dan__> jrib: Thanks man
<jrib> wxPython: don't do that please
<czajkowski> ompaul: still looking for alternative penguins, fecking hard! need a holiday to sort it out!
<wxPython> sorry
<cerberus> hello, i need some advise please, does Ubuntu have download manager that can make multi-connections ? (such as Flashget on windows) ?
<jrib> luigi_: so use split
<ompaul> bradley_, do this >>   grep 1024 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> bradley_, if you do not get a result you have not done what I asked you to do
<czajkowski> heh
<neeto> cerberus: I use the downthemall plugin for firefox. It's pretty nice... speeds up everything a lot
<luigi_> cerberus, I think freeloader does that
<ompaul> czajkowski, this is #ubuntu not -offtopic ;-)
<Montego_> Just have to give in to Windows. Three months of unresolved problems. And no realistic fixes. Not to lack of my trying to find some way of resolving browser crashes. Which leads me to the conclusion that Ubuntu isn't really ready for the majority of the public that has no knowledge of computer programming. Which you still must have to use with the Linux Os. Maybe in another 10 years it will be ready for those of us without
<Montego_> command line knowledge.
<macdunbar> does any one know what svn is?
<tony_>  I'm running Ubuntu „Feisty“, can anybody tell me where I could find „RealPlayer10GOLD“ as a .deb package? Maybe details on a repository to add? Many thanks
<dan__> I have to say that this collective mind of Ubuntu folks is awesome
<ompaul> macdunbar, subversion
<ompaul> macdunbar, version control
<iamleo> hello
<moreati> permissions must be enforced by the running system, if you run a program such as nautilus (the equiv of Windows explorer) as root (the administrator) then permissions are bypassed. I thought this was the default on the live cd. If not then press alt+f2, and type 'gksudo nautilus' into the run dialog and press enter, this will opena file manager that runs as root.
<wxPython> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361 IS A NASTY BUG... ANYONE WHO KNOWS C, PLEASE FIX THE BUG
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<wxPython> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361 IS A NASTY BUG... ANYONE WHO KNOWS C, PLEASE FIX THE BUG
<moreati> luigi ^^
<Chousuke> wxPython: stop spamming
<ompaul> bradley_, did it give you a reply?
<eth01> !ops > wxPython
<bradley_> nothing happened, it just went to the next line
<DeadlyNightshade> hey guys, uhm I have a really strange problem with my sudo command
<luigi_> jrib, OK, and what about circumventing file permissions on these files? I need to be able to access the insides of a bunch of directories.
<LjL> !repeat | wxPython
<ubotwo> wxPython: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amenado> olimpico  what about if you click on add printer?
<LjL> !caps | wxPython
<ubotwo> wxPython: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<neeto> Is there a way that I can refesh /dev and have it try to find new devices?
<Ashfire908> eth01, you mean ops |
<eth01> LjL, :)
<olimpico> amenado: I tried that, but the USB printers are not recognized
<eth01> Ashfire, typo :)
<LjL> wxPython: and if the bug has been reported, it means it's known. so there is no need to call for arms in here. this is a support channel.
<ompaul> Ashfire908, he knew we were looking ...
<palomer__> ubuntu fails to read my dvd
<macdunbar> ompaul: i get an error when trying to install subversion can you help?
<jrib> luigi_: I don't understand your question?  Can you rephrase it?
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<ompaul> !dvd | palomer__
<ubotwo> palomer__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<moreati> palomer__: what's on the dvd and is there and error?
<amenado> olimpico after even going through the steps?
<wxPython> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361 IS A NASTY BUG... ANYONE WHO KNOWS C, PLEASE FIX THE BUG
<bradley_> ompaul: just went to the next line
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<cerberus> neeto: can you write me the right name of the package ? (firefox download manager plug...)
<DeadlyNightshade> I have changed my root password as a friend installed it and set the password to 'password' [doesnt work now], however when using sudo it doesnt accept the old password, however it doesnt accept the new password in its place when it states that it has
<palomer__> the error is "the xine engine failed to start"
<luigi_> jrib: I'm here in LiveCD and need to get to the insides of a bunch of directories so I can manually back them up. Unfortunately, these directories are off limits because I don't have read permissions on them. Y'know, the file permissions we've had since the dawn of UN*X.
<Chousuke> DeadlyNightshade: sudo doesn't ask for the root password
<palomer__> no demuxer found
<moreati> permissions must be enforced by the running system, if you run a program such as nautilus (the equiv of Windows explorer) as root (the administrator) then permissions are bypassed. I thought this was the default on the live cd. If not then press alt+f2, and type 'gksudo nautilus' into the run dialog and press enter, this will opena file manager that runs as root.
<DeadlyNightshade> Chousuke, it also doesnt accept the USER password
<moreati> luigi> ^^
<Chousuke> DeadlyNightshade: well that's not so nice
<neeto> cerberus: Are you talking about a package from the repos? You can install the plugin from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201
<jrib> luigi_: gksudo nautilus  if you want a gui.  Otherwise drop to a root shell with 'sudo -i' if you want that
<Chousuke> DeadlyNightshade: are you sure you're in sudoers?
<Chousuke> DeadlyNightshade: eg. the admin group
<Chousuke> ie.*
<Chousuke> :P
<bradley_> ompaul: u there man???
<olimpico> amenado: Yes, after going through the step, and before I could find the printers automatically
<ompaul> bradley_, waiting on your result from last line
<palomer__> I tried doing what obuto told me to do
<ompaul> bradley_, did it give you a reply?
<palomer__> installed all the codecs
<palomer__> etc...
<Allenwr> i need some help, when I changed my resolution, my title bar disappeared, how do i get it back?
<bradley_> ompaul: no, it just went to the next line
<macdunbar> can anyone help me install subversion?
<moreati> DeadlyNightshade: also note that root doesn't have a password by default on ubuntu, what you type into sudo is the password for your account
<ompaul> !restricted | palomer__ (have a look here)
<DeadlyNightshade> shit I probably accidentally pulled myself out that group, is there anyway to undo such immense stupidity, for example getting into root completely and then undoing the f up
<ubotwo> palomer__ (have a look here): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: any joy ?
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: ?
<moreati> macdunbar: client or server?
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: any progress? no.
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: getting to boot the iso from USB?
<amenado> olimpico i really dont know then why it does not detect it
<IndyGunFreak> that sucks.
<askand> Can someone say a good backupmanager (the best?) for ubuntu? :)
<ompaul> bradley_, well the thing is I can't make you click the right button on the right screen and as you notice there are a lot of them you can if you wish start a live CD and join the channel with it
<LjL> !backup | askand
<ubotwo> askand: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<olimpico> amenado: Me neither
<askand> LjL: thanks
<olimpico> amenado: It's crazy!!!!!!!!
<ompaul> LjL, is there a way to force default xserver-xorg config?
<Allenwr> !titlebar
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<macdunbar> moreati: client i guess i'm following instructions on patching my kernel and there's a step that requires me to use a "sudo svn co" command
<bradley_> ompaul: i did what u said, i selected ati, then after a few screen when it came to the rez, i put in the one u said
<drc> Allenwr:  is there a "auto adjust" button on your monitor?
<LjL> ompaul, with "bulletproof X", probably just deleting the file, but i don't really know
<tarelerulz> I am trying to install Gyachi 32 bit version on my 64 bit yahoo. It has both lib32 and 64lib . It needs this one lib ,but I have no idea how to make sure I get the 32 bit lib. How do I get 32 bit libs ?
<moreati> macdunbar: sudo apt-get install subversion
<ompaul> bradley_, then it should be in the file as a result -- the  grep 1024 /etc/X11/xorg.conf  < command proves if you got it right
<ompaul> bradley_, you didn't if you ain't got it ...
<KalEl> how can i find out which version of ubuntu is it that operates my system?
<macdunbar> moreati: that gives me the "Package subversion is not available, but is referred to by another package." error
<Flare183> KalEl: uname -a
<Itaku> wheres the sudoers file?
<ompaul> KalEl, lsb_release -a
<dustii> hey, I run into a strange problem, installed gtk2 and a some theme engines, then performed a reboot whereafter the login screen fails to load
<moreati> system -> about ubuntu, if you prefer the gui
<dustii> or well, it loads, then shuts down and reloads over and over again
<bradley_> ompaul: sigh, i hit everything u told me too.... im in the live cd now
<Flare183> ompaul: yeap wrong sorry
<dustii> anyone has any ideas how to fix this
<KalEl> thanks!
<ompaul> Itaku, you can't edit that with just any editot
<dustii> ?
<Itaku> i just need to know where it is
<jrib> Itaku: /etc/sudoers but you really should not need to know that.  Use visudo if you need to edit it.
<ompaul> Flare183, np
<rio> hi, on my notebook using ubuntu when i old keys the characters dont repeat, whats wront?
<evax> hello
<ompaul> Itaku, in /etc
<moreati> macdunbar: try 'sudo apt-get update' first
<ompaul> bradley_, do you have working X ?
<danand> palomer__ - have you installed ffmpeg and libxine1-ffmpeg - that may solve your problem
<evax> How I do for lunch crossover? ( i'm french sorry for my bad english
<moreati> rio look at system -> preferences -> keyboard
<ompaul> !fr | evax
<Flare183> !fr | evax
<ubotwo> evax: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flare183> hehe
<macdunbar> moreati: same thing
<evax> merci
<bradley_> ompaul: what do u mean, im in the live cd, it has me at the dsktop
<rio> moreati: its set to repeat there
<moreati> macdunbar: that is fairly not goof
<ompaul> bradley_, that is working X
<bradley_> ompaul: yes than
<moreati> rio then I dont know, sorry
<rio> :/
<KalEl> today my friend came and installed the hardy heron on my system, which i found out is a pre-release version... although i'm not facing any problems, i hope that it is fine? or should i somehow uninstall it?
<LordElph> I did an apt-get remove on postgresql-8.1, then deleted the config and init.d startup files for it in /etc/... now when I try to reinstall postgresql-8.1, it won't recreate those files. Anyone know how I can force it to do that?
<DeadlyNightshade> rio, go to system - preferences - accessability -  keyboard and then check 'repeat keys' is enabled
<dustii> hey, I run into a strange problem, installed gtk2 and a some theme engines, then performed a reboot whereafter the login screen fails to load. it loads then crashes and does it over again. any ideas how to fix this?
<ompaul> bradley_, now my next question is aimed at the least amount of difficulty / work - how long did you have your ubuntu installed and do you have anything of value on it?
<moreati> KalEl: if it works, don't try to fix it :)
<jrib> KalEl: it's intended to only be used by developers and testers.  If you expect your computer to work, don't use it
<bruenig> dustii: can you startx from the virtual consoles?
<macdunbar> moreati: i'm using the amd64 version do you think that has to do with it?
<Flare183> bruenig: yes
<rio> DeadlyNightshade: it is enabled
<moreati> macdunbar: it shouldn't do
<bradley_> ompaul: 2 days, nothing of vaule... but i do on windows
<box_> Im currently running ubuntu with gnome, if i install KDE is there a way i can switch between the two maybe with boot manager or something ?
<bruenig> Flare183 = dustii ?
<DeadlyNightshade> rio in which case no idea
<ompaul> bradley_, well a reinstall over the ubuntu install would be fastest - cos the other thing would be a long hard slog
<Flare183> bruenig: sorry I broke in
<jrib> box_: install the kubuntu-desktop package.  Then you can choose at the login screen
<moreati> macdunbar: could you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin please
<KalEl> ok thanks... computer is working so far - but i'm scared as some people advise me not to use it. not sure also if there is any easy way to remove it. guess i'm stuck with it...
<dustii> bruenig: can't start X
<ompaul> KalEl, it most likely is okay - play with it and enjoy it
<jrib> KalEl: you would just reinstall 7.10, the latest stable version
<KalEl> hopefully it will auto update to the next version?
<bruenig> Flare183: oh I see now, no I wasn't asking whether it was possible, I was asking him if he could on his box, sorry for the confusion
<moreati> KalEl: don't do updates, until the final release. You should be ok.
<KalEl> ok thanks a lot!
<ompaul> KalEl, you have to click on the updates and then they should work
<bruenig> dustii: what happens when you do "startx" from the virtual console?
<Flare183> bruenig: no problem
<ompaul> KalEl, but don't until april
<jrib> moreati: I have to disagree.  That means he wouldn't get security updates either
<KalEl> thanks!
<Flare183> ompaul: this April right?
<ubuntun00b14> can someone help me install java 6?
<moreati> jrib: he sounded nervous, and there may be a reason his friend used hardy.
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre
<ompaul> KalEl, you know you could down load 7.10 and install it
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: did you install the package I asked you to install?
<teip> i'm probably asking in the wrong channel but does anyone know which channel to ask about the differences in cpu processors?
<macdunbar> moreati: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59055/
<KalEl> ok
<ompaul> Flare183, yes
<Flare183> ompaul: ok just making sure
<ompaul> KalEl, bottom line talk with your buddy
<moreati> macdunbar: one sec
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: i dont think i saw it, can you give me it again?
<jrib> teip: #hardware
<ubotwo> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB (Only available for None)
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: install the ia32-sun-java6-bin package
<ompaul> teip, ask in ##hardware
<KalEl> yeah i'm going to straighten this out with him! he's gonna pay...
<KalEl> i guess one good treat will do
<ompaul> KalEl, there may be a valid reason for hardy but enjoy it anyway
<teip> jrib & ompaul: thanks
<KalEl> :)
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: i downloaded it, but don't even know where to start to install it
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: you haven't discovered APT and its friends Add/Remove and Synaptic Package Manager?
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: i know of them, but dont know how to just find what im looking for and install them
<antoine_> join #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: type the packagename I said into the search box in synaptic
<Flare183> hehe
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: if i have the AMD 64, should i still get the 32 bit version?
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: yes, because frostwire seems to crash here unless I use that version
<dataangel> heh
<dataangel> cool
<dustii> bruenig: well, X loads then crashes and reloads over and over again
<dataangel> nice add in to the xbunutu distrubtion, i did not install it
<dataangel> anyways......
<phoenix5002> is there anyway to change rendering options in linux such as texture quality and mipmapping ect...??
<rsk> yea phoenix5002 with some driver
<rsk> s
<bruenig> Someone should change the ubotu alias which searches the repos, displaying architecture as (Only available for $architecture) Looks silly when the architecture is "None"
<dataangel> hmmm
<rsk> phoenix5002: nvidia-settings for nvidia and ati panel for ati
<jrib> bruenig: best to file a bug
<phoenix5002> rsk: I have ati but I don't have an ati panel
<dataangel> how do i get pigdin to use my browser when i click on a lick, i want to look at the FAQ
<dataangel> i have never used it before
<dataangel> i usually use xchat
<dustii> could gtk2 cause X to crash like this?
<ompaul> bradley_, what was your decision?
<IndyGunFreak> dataangel: it should o it automatically i think... i dont' think i've ever had to "set" pidgin to do that
<rsk> phoenix5002: have you installed ati's driver?
<rio> i think it uses the browser which is set to be default, dataangel
<dustii> as I installed it + some theme engines before boot
<phoenix5002> yes
<oddalot> hello, my monitor dims to black after about 10 minutes of no activity, anyone know how to turn this off?
<dataangel> it sets something about "manual" and browser or something
<IndyGunFreak> oddalot: when you move the mouse, does it light back up?
<syntaxerror55> oddalot: Does it turn on a screensaver?
<drc> bruenig:  try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<dataangel> cool found it
<oddalot> no, i have to press a button
<phoenix5002> rsk: I installed the ati mobility driver
<renfrew> oddalot goto System/Preferences/Screen Saver.. you can adjust it there...
<oddalot> and no screen saver comes on
<syntaxerror55> I've always liked the Ubuntu screensavers, personally
<IndyGunFreak> oddalot: i'm pretty sure its a power savign feature, you need to find how to disable suspend
<oddalot> ok, i think that fixed it
<oddalot> thanks
<oddalot> screensaver..
<silent_> I'm getting 4.1 out of xmms with stereo music, but rhythmbox is only playing on 2 channels... how do I fix this?
<zulerdongle> Hello. I have a problem. Everytime i put switch user and log back in, its as if my previous session had been closed because all of my programs are not opened anymore. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<phoenix5002> is there anyway to change rendering options from the command line then?
<dustii> ok, so assuming its gtk2 and X "fighting", how should I fix it? when my loginscreen fails to load
<dustii> is there any command to disable one of them?
<dustii> if this is the case
<slipttees> rene@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<slipttees> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<slipttees> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: I installed it, but this is the output I get when attempting to start Frostwire
<ubuntun00b14> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59057/
<hexa> slipttees: graphics adapter? driver installed? xorg.conf configured?
<Ethernal_Storm> err, how do i unfreeze my screen it randomly frozen i cant watchstuff move but no key combos nor click combos working...just watching it upgrade..
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: run: sudo update-java-alternatives -s ia32-java-6-sun
<renfrew> just curious dustii, have you tried debugging it by starting x manually? can you startx from a recovery console?
<slipttees> hexa: sis 661FX xorg-driver-sis - Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<slipttees> 	Driver		"sis"
<slipttees> 	Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<bradley_> ompaul: to reinstall it... im doing that now, but first i used time, to grow my windows partition, and reformat the old ubuntu one
<hexa> slipttees: you sure ur driver has 3d acceleration?
<ubuntun00b14> jrib: thanks all systems go... i really appreciate your patience and help
<jrib> ubuntun00b14: no problem
<slipttees> hexa: yes
<hexa> slipttees: see dmesg, perhaps the kernel module was not built
<hexa> if so, try m-a
<ompaul> bradley_, what I would suggest is that you don't modify an install with all the funky graphics stuff straight off - get familiar with it in "ordinary mode"
<fabio> (i've already dismissed kde 4)
<neeto> Is there a way that I can rebuild /dev? When I plug anything external in, I can't mount it because it doesn't seem to show up in /dev. I know restarting would fix this problem... but I don't really want to.
<ompaul> bradley_, there is only so much that glitter adds you still want to do stuff like browse the web etc
<allass> how do I allow a user other than root to bind to port 53?
<hexa> neeto: if it does not show up it means that there is no kernel module handling it
<fabio> over 1024 you are llowed
<moreati> allass: you can't, it's kind of a built in restriction
<Cattivik21> hi to all! I have a probem with my wireless pci card using madwifi...i configure wireless with network manager but i still cannot connect...
<bradley_> ompaul: the defeats the purpose of me getting ubuntu then, ill try to get used to it... i guess i wait until they have ATI drivers that work with it.... i know u can do some stuff in the terminal cause somebody told me how to do it, but i had to reinstall windows which did something to ubuntu which i had to reinstall...
<slipttees> hexa: i'm using last kernel
<joanki> test
<neeto> hexa, what's the module name for whatever handles usb?
<hexa> slipttees: whci is?
<amews_aj> Why ubuntu over vista ?
<slipttees> Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-11-generic
<danand> neeto - try running sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart or reload
<neeto> danand, thanks mate
<moreati> amews_aj: because we prefer it?
<fabio> ubuntu is faster than vista
<hexa> neeto: usbcore and a few others
<ompaul> bradley_, ahh no what you need to do is bookmark the reference I am about to give you
<neeto> hexa, I'll try what danand gave me first...
<Greek-Boy> I have a HP dv6662se laptop with a 64-bit ready CPU. Should I install the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> fabio: an abacus is faster than vista
<ompaul> bradley_, actually print out the url
<ompaul> !grub | bradley_
<ubotwo> bradley_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bullgard4>  What is the function of every file of 8 files in ~/.cache//tracker/?
<amews_aj> moreati: Well, of course someone preferes something, but there is a reason. Why do u use ubuntu instead of vista. What do you like about it ?
<slipttees> hexa: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter  possible 2d hardware aceleration ?
<fabio> look on youtube how ubuntu does compare to vista...
<IndyGunFreak> amews_aj: if it has to be explained, you wouldn't understand..Google, you'll find your answers
<ompaul> bradley_, and complain to ATI that you can't make it work easy - the more mails they get the more customers they become aware of using GNU/Linux
<bradley_> ompaul: i know that stuff now, but at the time i thought windows had screwed it up.... and after i did that i fogot how to get my ATI drivers
<bradley_> ompaul: i will
<abstrak> Any PCTV 310i user here ?
<bradley_> ompaul: right now...
<hexa> slipttees: 2D for sure, but I never met an SiS Adapter which supported 3D Acc.
<gregbrady> bradley_: Which ATI card?
<zulerdongledf> Hello. I have a problem. Everytime i put switch user and log back in, its as if my previous session had been closed because all of my programs are not opened anymore. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<hexa> gregbrady: mobility radeon x1400
<moreati> amews_aj: it's more free, it's more customisable, it get in my way less, _everything_ is included, it's cheaper, it's more fun and it doesn't try to place artificial restrictions on me. How's that?
<phoenix5002> is there anyway to change 3d settings from the command line such as texture quality and mipmapping?  I have an ati card
<bradley_> gregbrady: the Mobilty Radoen X1400
<fabio> a great ATI
<bigjon32> hello, i'm having some trouble with my bootup on my ubuntu box, i disabled quiet splash and i can see where it's hanging but google hasn't helped
<slipttees> hexa, hmm :-/
<gregbrady> bradley_: I'm usint the Radeon Xpress 200M with no issues
<amews_aj> IndyGunFreak and moreati: Beside faster, open source and free. I only see bad things. Non-compatibility with quite a lot of hardware and especially the LACK of using WINDOWS SOFTWARE. You need to find completely new programs, and you like the ones for windows.
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: when you turn on your comp does it go to a black screen and take a really long time to boot?
<bigjon32> yeah
<slipttees> hexa: i never met an SiS 2D :-(
<IndyGunFreak> amews_aj: i cn't be any more clear, and this is off topic for the channel, google holds the answers to what you're looking for, but if it has to be explained to you, then its probably pointless
<bradley_> gregbrady: i know, but its the compiz effects that dont work
<ut2004player> hello
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: hang on, I'll get you a link, this is a common problem
<gregbrady> bradley_ mine does....did you install xgl?
<LjL> !ot | amews_aj
<ubotwo> amews_aj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moreati> amews_aj: I really hope you're not trolling here, it's compatible with the hardware I chose, which admittedly took some care. I prefer the Ubuntu apps to the Windows ones, with one or two exceptions.
<IndyGunFreak> moreati: he is.
<bradley_> gregbrady: what is that?
<hexa> slipttees: nvm, g2g
<hexa> bb
<neeto> danand: running sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart fails. is there a way I can make the output more verbose?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22297 was the closest thing that i found to my problem
<gregbrady> bradley_ let me find the link for you
<slipttees> uh ?
<Mongoose> can someone help me get my laptop's webcam working please? /dev/video0 is missing.
<slipttees> hexa ?
<IndyGunFreak> Mongoose: webcam support is very very hit/miss w/ ubuntu.
<ut2004player> i am using ubuntu by cd boot when connected to lan it says connected but firefox does not work? can anyone tell me how to get internet on ubuntu? thanks
<Mongoose> its supposed to work with my laptop model.
<Mongoose> and it was working perfectly last night
<IndyGunFreak> but it says you're connected to your lan?
<Mongoose> it decided to not work anymore today, though
<ut2004player> yes
<danand> neeto - don't think so. What exactly are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> thats weird, first thought would be a firewall setting.
<amews_aj> moreati: I have a lot of hardware that is dependant on windows software. It does not run on linux. And a lot of the programs I prefere are running .NET (not on linux)
<moreati> ut2004player: does your lan have a proxy or do you know what a proxy is?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: ok then did you edit the resolution in the usplash.conf file?
<ut2004player> i am sure its not using a proxy
<neeto> danand: I'm just trying to mount my ipod... I think I'll just restart. Seems to work after that
<moreati> amews_aj: then good for you, quit trolling here
<ut2004player> its connected directly to cable modem
<gregbrady> dan__ do you have that site address that I sent to you earlier on for the ATI card?
<neeto> man, lots of trolls today
<slipttees> hexa: how can enable acceleration 2d on sis 661 fx adapter?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: well that's the thing, i can't get into the os at all.. its been hanging at the same place for ~5 min+ now
<ut2004player> using a hp laptop all other ubuntu functions seem to work flawlessly....
<amews_aj> moreati: I hope you don't mistunderstand me. I am not trying to say windows is better. I say why I might prefere windows. And search for reasons why linux would be better.
<silent_> amews_aj: use what you need.. if you need windows use it and stop pretending to be a butthurt fanboy
<bradley_> gregbrady: ok
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: then turn ur comp on and when it does grub loading press escape
<ompaul> !offtopic | amews_aj
<ubotwo> amews_aj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gregbrady> bradley_: this should work....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<neeto> amews_aj: linux gives you control and command over your computer, windows does not for the most part. Linux is free. Windows is not. Those are some of the most obvious reasons.
<ut2004player> lol aj have you even used ubuntu ? -___-
<moreati> amews_aj: the answer will be different for each person, if you're happy with windows then carry on using it. I'm happy with ubuntu, now please get on topic or leave
<bigjon32> phonenix5002: oh wow yeah i did, sorry i misunderstood that
<bradley_> gregbrady: i dont know how to do some of that stuff
<gregbrady> bradley_: please let me know if it works for you
<chipsa964> which program should i use to burn .iso images?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: you did what?
<silent_> chipsa964: right click the iso
<ompaul> bradley_,  that is why I said take a few days to get used to the box
<gregbrady> bradley_: pretty straight forward....just follow exactly what it says.
<moreati> chipsa964: on windows or Ubuntu?
<danand> neeto - you may want to look into any log info you get when you plug that device in. see if you get any errors. also compare the output of lsmod before and after reboot to see if there is another module loaded that allows your ipod to be seen by the system. failing that you may want to look at creating a udev rule for the device
<chipsa964> ubuntu
<bigjon32> phonenix5002: hit escape to go into the editor - let me restart this so we're on the same page
<ut2004player> chipsa, any burning iso software will do...
<drc> chipsa964:  KDE or Gnome?
<silent_> chipsa964: right click the iso -> burn to disc... or get K3B or gnomebaker or something
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: ok, then just go into recovery mode and login to get to the command line
<chipsa964> ah ok
<gregbrady> bradley_:  I can help you further, but I have to go out for an hour or so.
<neeto> danand: well it's not only my ipod, any device I plug in doesn't work... but I will check the logs. thanks.
<moreati> ut2004player: please paste the output of ifconfig, route and lsmod to pastebin
<chipsa964> thanks silent_
<gregbrady> bradley_  I just have to take some pictures of the huge amount of snow that we got over the weekend!
<silent_> chipsa964: np
<bradley_> gregbrady: in atl???
<danand> neeto - are you running the standard kernel of have you compiled your own?
<ut2004player> moreati: not sure how to do so? (i am new at linux)
<neeto> danand: compiled my own  :(
<gregbrady> bradley_ no, Waterloo, Ontario
<bradley_> gregbrady: we got some snow here, but in an hour ill have ubuntu back up and running on my laptop
<moreati> ut2004player: open a shell (command prompt) from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, ok?
<ut2004player> also can internet work on ubuntu while using live cd?
<bradley_> gregbrady: when u come back look for me here, and/or join the room #atidriver
<ompaul> bradley_, what version are you installing?
<gregbrady> bradley_ will do
<silent_> ut2004player: yes
<moreati> ut2004player: yes it can work form the live cd
<Greek-Boy> I have a HP dv6662se laptop with a 64-bit ready CPU. Should I install the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<bradley_> ompaul: gutsy
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: booting into recovery mode is hanging aswell, is this normal?
<bradley_> ompaul: but i have to wait for it to "grow" my partition that windows is on from some unallocated space... and then wait for it to delete the old ubuntu partitons so the installer wont mess up windows
<ompaul> bradley_, goo
<silent_> Greek-Boy: if you're new to ubuntu I'd advise getting the 32 bit version, if you're just using it for everyday stuff... if you're running larger applications/servers then 64 bit would be preferable
<IndyGunFreak> ut2004player: do you use wireless?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: check ur PM
<moreati> when you have the terminal open, type 'ifconfig <enter>', then 'route <enter>', then 'lsmod <enter>'. OK?
<zulerdongledf> Hello. I have a problem. Everytime i put switch user and log back in, its as if my previous session had been closed because all of my programs are not opened anymore. What could be causing this? Thanks.
<moreati> ut2004player: ^^
<danand> neeto - in that case i would suggest your missing some kernel options for usb support. if you still have the generic kernel on your system try using your usb devices etc with that - check the output of lsmod to see what your using and compare that to the modules your using with your home rolled. then redo your custom kernel with those modules included :)
<ut2004player> using lan then gonna try wireless -_-
<bradley_> ompaul: goo???
<silent_> Greek-Boy: using 32 bit isn't really a noticable change in performance for everyday tasks and it makes dealing with plugins easier
<IndyGunFreak> ut2004player: ok, 90% of the time, your Lan shoudl work fine from the live CD
<neeto> danand: alright will do. Thanks for your help
<gnychis> is there a way to find the last so many IP addresses or hosts that logged in to your machine via ssh?
<x0rg62> hello !
<danand> neeto - save that last .... just check the config files against each other in /boot :)
<danand> neeto - np :)
<ut2004player> wait, so i open "terminal" then what do i type moreati?
<silent_> gnychis: I'd look in the ssh documentation for logging
<m3lawren> gnychis: /var/log/auth.log will have that, though it may be a bit messy to look through (it contains info about the rest of the logins on your machine too, try searching for 'sshd')
<moreati> ut2004player: when you have the terminal open, type 'ifconfig <enter>', then 'route <enter>', then 'lsmod <enter>'. OK?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: check ur pm
<ompaul> bradley_, good
<ut2004player> ah i see thanks
<bradley_> ompaul: oh lol
<bigjon32> phoneix5002: im trying to figure out how to on colloquy on os x, never used it before
<moreati> ut2004player: everything in the quotes, but not the quotes themselves
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: ok never mind then
<danand> gnychis - you might find that info in the /var/log/auth.log file
<gnychis> m3lawren: thanks!
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: press escape at grub again but this time instead of selecting recovery mode press "c"
<moreati> ut2004player: let me know when you've done that
<juank_prada> probably this is not the palce to ask, but im having some trouble tryin to create an Innodb table in Ubuntu's mysql installation
<moreati> juank_prada: it isn't the best place, try #mysql
<Tooommi> Resizing my ubuntu partition in windows isn't a good idea is it?
<moreati> Tooommi: no, very bad
<Tooommi> k
<bigjon32> phonenix5002: alright, there
<dataangel> ok
<dataangel> cool
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: u logged in?
<moreati> unless you're using partition magic, or something that knows about linux filesystems
<Tooommi> Then I better shrink my ntfs partition in windows
<dataangel> right, i have lots of issues to reslove but the biggest one concerns authentication
<bigjon32> phoneix5002: no, i hit c on the grub
<phoenix5002> then what happened?
<Tooommi> moreati: that's what I wanted to use :)
<dataangel> why are my packages never authentiacted
<dataangel> ????
<moreati> Tooommi: try gparted on ubuntu, it's good enough for me. do backups first of course
<pianoboy3333> will this work with ubuntu and the philips camera driver? http://www.amazon.com/Philips-SPC900NC-Camera-Sensor-Interface/dp/B000EIIGYU
<danand> dataangel - try running sudo apt-get update to resolve that. a
<Tooommi> moreati: does it support ntfs?
<moreati> Tooommi: yes
<m3lawren> So I just picked up a new Dell laptop and threw Ubuntu on it, but it's not picking up the wireless card on its own. Anyone know how to figure out which drivers I'll need to install?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: ok ur at least at a command line right?
<Tooommi> okay, thanks. I'm gonna give it a try
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: can you enter commands like 'cd'?
<bigjon32> phoneix5002: yeah, grub>
<symptom> Hello I am running gutsy and Im trying to set up dual monitors (span) with one Samsung 753df and one 763mb and the secondary screen is not getting the resolution properly.  I keep haveing to move the mouse to the edge of the screen to see the rest of it.  Any help"?
<moreati> m3lawren: please post the output of lspci to the pastebin
<chipsa964> is there an itunes-like application where i can get music onto my ipod? and does win support itunes?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: no, i tried cd .. and it returns error 27: unrecognized command
<danand> m3lawren - type lspci and lshw in a terminal - look through the output to try and find the make and model of your wireless card
<Tooommi> moreati: Then I would have to unmount my drives first. Right?
<symptom> using nvidia driver for geforce fx 5200
<moreati> Tooommi: do it from the ubuntu live cd
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: try typing login
<bigjon32> phoneix5002: same thing
<m3lawren> moreati: danand: Thanks, looks like I'm running with a Broadcom BCM4310 chip.
<ut2004player> also i need to install ubuntu on my laptop which already has windows....is there a way to install dual boot OS?
<Tooommi> moreati: I don't have one at the moment :) Gonna download it now. Thanks again
<macdunbar> can some one help me? i'm trying to compile a kernel
<zack> hello there
<zack> what kernel is it?
<zack> which version?
<moreati> ut2004player: if you install ubuntu second, it will setup dual boot for you
<macdunbar> 2.6.22 i'm trying to apply patches for my macbook
<Odd-rationale> !dualboot | ut2004player
<ubotwo> ut2004player: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ut2004player> ah ok thanks alot moreati you have been great help :)
<moreati> ut2004player: were you able to run those commands at the terminal?
<ut2004player> not yet i am gonna do them when i install ubuntu....
<Rawk02> can someone help me with my cd-rom drive?
<Odd-rationale> Who is ubotwo?
<moreati> ut2004player: k, you may still find it magically works
<|2-bits|> a bot
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: hang on you should be able to log in from here let me check
<spzatt> Help : wine wont work, i did CD to the directory my .exe is in, but it just says : christer@christer-desktop:~$ wine mirc631.exe
<Odd-rationale> What is wrong with ubotu?
<Odd-rationale> Is he sick? Virus?
<da_duke> i need help with converting fat32 in ext3. is it possible?
<|2-bits|> Odd-rationale:  a bot that answers questions. the new version, hence the two
<|2-bits|> I think
<Skiessi> http://217.77.200.3/sampopankki/omakysymys/tietoturva/ does this work for anyone?
<moreati> da_duke: converting it to what?
<jrib> spzatt: that's what you say to your computer, but what does it say back?
<da_duke> convert fat32 to ext3
<spzatt> jrib : this is what it says !!        christer@christer-desktop:~$ wine mirc631.exe
<moreati> Skiessi: yes, a foreign language website
<jrib> spzatt: press enter
<spzatt> jrib i did
<spzatt> im not stupid
<Skiessi> ...you can handle it probably
<symptom> can anyone help me with dual monitors
<spzatt> jrib : wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\mirc631.exe": Module not found
<spzatt> i did CD to the directory my file is in
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: you really need to get to a command line, are you sure the system hangs when you go to (recovery mode)?
<jrib> spzatt: is mirc631.exe in your HOME?
<moreati> da_duke: copy the data somewhere else, then format the partition as ext3, direct conversion isn't possible
<spzatt> no on my desktop
<jrib> spzatt: you are in ~ not ~/Desktop
<spzatt> ..
<RionM> hello all - I'm having trouble getting all files to show up in my samba share from a widoze machine....it seems that something arbitrarily chooses to not show some files
<jrib> spzatt: do you understand?
<spzatt> that... worked
<hellhound> what version and installation type of ubuntu should i choose for a home file server with the following specs: Xeon 32 bit 2Ghz processor with 512KB cache; 1x011.30 MB memory, and three partitions (509.8MB swap, 2.0GB /, 593.7GB /home)
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: pretty sure, i'll give it another shot but last time it hung and it just stopped at the same place as before
<jrib> hellhound: latest stable ubuntu server?
<tonyyarusso> hellhound: 1x011.30 MB memory?  huh?  Anyway, I'm somewhat partial to headless server setups, so the server install would be my choice.
<moreati> hellhound: ubuntu 7.10 for x86
<genuser> Choose alternate install
<polter> g'day. anyone which option for cpu-type I want to compile (apt-build) for when using amd64 in 32bit-mode?
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: You should probably make your / partition larger
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: just try and wait it out, it really does take a long time
<tonyyarusso> hellhound: (has an automatic file server option even, utilizing SAMBA)  For FTP, I recommend vsftpd.
<LimCore> polter: for k8
<LimCore> polter: I think
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: wait like 10min.  but once you get in once, you can fix this problem and should be able to boot in under a minuite after that
<LimCore> also ask ##c
<polter> LimCore, I 'think' so to,, but that doesn't cut it for me :)
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: alright then
<jordan> I need help installing packages
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: are you on a laptop?
<LimCore> polter: whats the problem? also ask ##c
<moreati> jordan: which package(s)?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: actively yes but for osx not ubuntu, that is on a desktop
<polter> LimCore, well, I want to be sure I have it set up right before compiling lots of stuff.. it's optimization I want
<jordan> moreati: a p2p program
<hellhound> Odd-rationale: I have a RAID5 setup and I used to use SUSE 10.1 at which point I have setup the partitions with those sizes and I do not want to lose the data on the /home partition by resizing the / partition
<LimCore> polter: it's k8
<moreati> jordan: you're looking for one, or you have chosen one and need help with it?
<vallhalla81> where can i find my hardware list?
<polter> LimCore, thank you
<genuser> lspci
<RionM> I'm sharing 130,000 files but some do not show up
<LimCore> ok, k8 or k8-sse3
<LimCore> k8, opteron, athlon64, athlon-fx
<LimCore>     AMD K8 core based CPUs with x86-64 instruction set support. (This supersets MMX, SSE, SSE2, 3dNOW!, enhanced 3dNOW! and 64-bit instruction set extensions.)
<ut2004player> moreati: its says in the installation setup "guided - use entire disk or manual" which do i pick for dual boot? (windows is using 35 gb out of my total 40gb)
<LimCore> polter: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html
<danand> vallhalla81 - type lshw in a terminal - you may wnat to run that as root - sudo lshw
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: ok. just letting you know that 2gb is the *minimum*. But whatever you want to do is fine.
<polter> LimCore, I've read it. But stuff just seem to work.. badly
<jordan> moreati: I have found one. But when I go to install it it asks for the authentication code and I type it in. But after that it tells me that I have another pakage installing program open
<moreati> ut2004player: is it not presenting an option for guided, where it resizes the windows partition?
<vallhalla81> please can any one tell me where i find my hardware list?
<Prefi1> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<hellhound> is there anyway on the live CD to choose packages to install or not install (I( do not need openoffice as well as many other programs)
<genuser> hardy isn't stable
<LimCore> polter: for problems with flgs try ##c   What are you using apt-build on? Oldbian or noobuntu? does it work well overall?
<ut2004player> moreati: no its just says use full disk.
<jordan> moreati: I don't have windows on this computer
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: You can install a cli system then install only the packages you want.
<LimCore> oh wait, its #ubuntu - I thought we are on ##linux never mind
<danand> vallhalla81 - type   sudo lshw in a terminal. or look under system -> preferences -> hardware info
<polter> LimCore, Ubuntu 7.10, it seems to work for most packages.. but I just want to make sure it's as optimized as possible
<moreati> jordan, which p2p package are you trying to install?
<LimCore> ok
<jordan> moreati: limewire
<hellhound> Odd-rationale: what is a cli system?
<ut2004player> sry not full says "enitire disk"
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: Command Line System
<ut2004player> *entire
<RionM> Has anyone had any trouble with some files not showing up in your samba shares?
<jordan> moreati: I think it's a problem with the software managment tools
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: Command Line *Interface
<moreati> ut2004player: use manual and _carefully_ resize the windows partition. Then create a root partition atleast 5GB in size with ext3 as the filesystem, and a swap partition. If you haven't backed up your data. DO IT NOW!
<jordan> moreati: but what will that do? and I don't have a windows disk
<ut2004player> moreati: i dont have any storage to back up my data :( do i have to back up?
<moreati> jordan: did you download the windows version of limewire?
<jordan> no
<IndyGunFreak> ut2004player: it'd be silly not to, proceed at your own risk w/o a backup
<hellhound> Odd-rationale: ah ok...lastly do you know of a way to safely resize a partition from the live cd without reformatting?  in other words grab another gig from the /home partition without losing the existing data from the /home partition (i know that I have several GB of free space on that partition)
<sinbox> jordan, do you have add/remove  and the synaptic manager open at the same time?
<vallhalla81> please can anyonee tell me where i can find a list of my hardware
<jordan> Imoreati: I am installing the linux version
<moreati> ut2004player: well, be aware that whenever you install any operating system there is a risk of loosing _everything_
<x0rg62> linux rocks , i think
<ut2004player> yea, i know ...
<TigerArmy> RionM: No
<moreati> vallhalla81: lshw, lsusb, lspci
<scofmb> how can i chance the default desktop without using gdm? my installation log into console at startup
<jordan> moreati: the only things I see open are the internet and Package Installer
<vallhalla81> moreati: thank you
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: You can use gparted for that. 95% accurate, i would say
<danand> vallhalla81 - you've been answered three times already
<moreati> ut2004player: just so you know the risk, partitioning is a risky process
<moreati> if you don't know exactly what you're doing
<IndyGunFreak> riskier than an LA gas station at 1am
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: You can find gparted in your live ubuntu disc
<vallhalla81> sorry i mised earlyer posts
<hellhound> Odd-rationale: thank you
<RionM> hello all - I'm having trouble getting all files to show up in my samba share from a widoze machine....it seems that something arbitrarily chooses to not show some files
<moreati> jordan: hmm limewire isn't in my package manager or add remove programs, could you post the page where you downloaded it, or tell me if you downloaded a deb or a tar.gz
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: no luck as of yet on that by the way, still hanging at the same spot
<Odd-rationale> hellhound: my pleasure
<jordan> moreati: It's on their website here http://www.limewire.com/download/download.php?version=linux_deb
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: is it displaying anything on the screen at all?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: yup, full screen of text
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: just hasn't moved in 12 minutes
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: what sort of things is it displaying?
<IndyGunFreak> moreati: you'll need to install java to make it work I think
<Intangir> im looking for a program that can send keys/keysequences to a window, even if its minimized or on another virtual desktop
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: try pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<moreati> IndyGunFreak: I don't want it, jordan does
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<SoulBlade> i have a weird setup in that i get no interrupts from my mouse, but stuff is being written to /dev/input/mouse1 when i move my mouse and it's jumpy - what would cause that?
<moreati> jordan, did it open a window with an 'install package' button in the top right corner?
<gregbrady> Is there a way, in Ubuntu, to batch process digital pictures?  Like reducing the size of them?
<jordan> moreati: synaptic says to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but I need superuser privlages
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: it'd take me a long time to type out the entire screen, but the last line is [   24.809685] CR2: ffff814237c07530     - and ctrl alt f1 dosen't do anything
<jordan> moreati: yes
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: can you type?
<IndyGunFreak> jordan: sudo then command.. so sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: no
<da_duke> hi
<moreati> jordan: to run that with superuser privs use sudo, so the command is 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ut2004player> moreati: i have decided to do install later when i backup, i tryed ipconfig it says syntax error? o_O
<moreati> ut2004player: wise precaution, the command is ifconfig
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: well that is really wierd, you should see text of output of things that are loading, not just a bunch of giberish
<jordan> moreati: it says 'command not found'
<ut2004player> moreati: "command not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> aptfix
<jordan> moreati: nevermind
<da_duke> can i convert a vfat partition into an ext3 partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<moreati> spooky
<ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LjL> gregbrady: sure. try imagemagick
<gregbrady> ljl:  thanks, I will try that!
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: well there's a bunch of lines like that, there's a line a few above it saying [   24.808841]  Code: 4d 8b 00 49 8d 4e 40 48 3b 4e 40 74 1e 83 2d 37 e2 28 00 01
<jordan> moreati: now that I typed that in am I finished? it doesn't give me any more directions
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: same sort of thing that was happening with the regular bootup
<moreati> da_duke: for the second time, you can't. copy the data elsewhere, then format as ext3, use mke2fs on the command line or there's probably also a gui way
<da_duke> can i convert a vfat partition into an ext3 partition?
<da_duke> pls query me
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: that is not normal, even for this bug
<v3ctor> da_duke: no, you cannot convert.
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: yeah, thats why i'm here heh
<phoenix5002> well anyway, write this down:
<danand> bigjon32 - is there _anything_ on the screen thats readable??
<moreati> jordan: one sec
<ut2004player> :( spooky is not a command .........
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: if you ever get to a command line to fix the splash screen type "sudo nano /etc/usplash.conf" and then edit the xres and yres to match your screens resolution
<Odd-rationale> da_duke: No.
<jordan> moreati: there's not. the package is installing. thank you for your help!
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: it looks like output from a loading screen, its just like what's behind the window's loading bar on xp - it wouldnt mean anything to me
<Odd-rationale> da_duke: You must reformat. So backup! :)
<moreati> phew, who's waiting?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: do you see a bunch of ....[OK] 's?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: did before but not now
<moreati> ut2004player: hi again, one sec
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: oh well if you did before then that's good news I guess
<ut2004player> k
<bobgill> How do I add a module to be auto-loaded at every boot ???
<arrow> does anyone know the best way to install "glest"?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: well maybe someone else can better help you get to a command line
<moreati> ut2004player: ok, ifconfig failed to run. correct?
<ut2004player> yes
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: and once ur there just do what I wrote, then reboot and you should be fine, good luck :)
<moreati> ok, top right next to the time, is there an icon that looks like two computer monitors?
<ut2004player> oh wait
<ut2004player> no i am wrong
<ut2004player> it works sry -_-
<tcpdumpgod> wewt
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: alright, well thanks for your help -- every time i try to get linux running (been trying and getting hung up and giving up and coming back for several years now) i run into something like this.. i really want to get this working this time lol
<moreati> ut2004player: ok, also run 'route' and 'lsmod', ok?
<ut2004player> ok
<luckyone> how do I get "Custom" to show up in my Appearance Preferences > Visual Effects tab?
<Odd-rationale> arrow: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Glest
<moreati> ut2004player: now scroll up and select all the text in that window, then right click and copy the text. ok?
<ut2004player> ok
<luckyone> I can only see none, normal, and extra
<guestsuper> where's the virtual keyboard ?
<moreati> now paste that text into http://pastebin.ca and post the link to the resulting page here
<bigjon32> So my Ubuntu 7.10 is hanging at startup and phoenix5002 and i can't figure out how to get to a command line... anyone have an idea?
<danand> luckyone - do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<luckyone> danand: just read that I needed it, thanks!
<LollinopiL> where's the virtual keyboard ?
<arrow> thx Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> arrow: np
<Jeeves2> what's the syntax for CRON to run a command every 5 mins?
<Intangir> i need to know how to send a keystroke to an inactive window
<rcwh> hello, i'm having problems installing cups. i've run apt-get install cupsys and i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m2fcee805
<Jeeves2> crontab?  anyone?
<ut2004player> um
<nbkr> Jeeves2, */5 * * * * /path/to/script
<Jeeves2> nbkr:  thanks.  that's what I've got, I just wanted to check
<ut2004player> where can i find the notepad application in ubuntu?
<palomer__> how do I stop ubuntu from going nuts when I put a DVD in my drive?
<Odd-rationale> ut2004player: gedit
<ut2004player> where is that?
<moreati> palomer__: define 'going nuts'
<nbkr> palomer__, Deactive the autoplay.
<legend2440>  LollinopiL for virtual keyboard type onboard in terminal
<Odd-rationale> ut2004player: Apps --> accs --> Text editor
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: can you boot into Ubuntu with the Install CD?
<palomer__> nbkr, how?
<ut2004player> ah ok
<Jeeves2> palomer__:  my I sudgest a stiff couple of shots?
<moreati> ut2004player: Applications _ Accessries -> Text Editor
<nbkr> ut2004player, Press "alt-f2" and enter "gedit" into the popup (without the quotes)
 * moreati is beaten to the punch
<CD_Garage> g
<Odd-rationale> moreati: :)
<nbkr> palomer__, System -> Settings -> Removable Media
<moreati> Odd-rationale: it's really way past time I leared to touch type
<palomer__> got it
<Odd-rationale> mortal_: Me, too...
 * Odd-rationale hunt and pecks...
<Jeeves2> does anyone here have any luck with mencode?  I'm getting errors when I try to encode the output of a bunch of time lapse vides that I've made with it.
<phoenix5002> BIGJON32
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: yeah i could last time
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: giving it a try now
<Odd-rationale> opps wrong nick....
<SoulBlade> do you guys have plug and play os as yes in your bios when booting to ubuntu?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: yup works
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: you should be able to edit the usplash.conf file on ur hardrive from the CD
<Dr_Willis> SoulBlade,  i normally set mine to NO. it used tobe that worked better for linux ages ago. Not sure about now a days.,
<Jack_Sparrow> SoulBlade, yes
<moreati> SoulBlade: i've had both, not noticed any difference
<SoulBlade> ok
<SoulBlade> well i think i have a weird irq conflict
<Dr_Willis> SoulBlade,  possibly. :) try it the other way and see
<SoulBlade> b/t usb and my sound card
<SoulBlade> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> SoulBlade, I make it a point to never agree with Dr_Willis    (Just kidding)
<moreati> SoulBlade: if you aren't using them, disable the paralell/serial port, frees and irq
<moreati> s/and/an
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: alright, waiting on it to come up --- i may have spoken too soon in which case im really confused since the same cd has worked just fine before
<jordan> moreati: sorry to bother you again but the install stops at 'Preparing sun-java6-jre
<SoulBlade> ah thats a good idea too
<Jack_Sparrow> SoulBlade, Sorry I didnt see your problem.. but disable quiet and splash by pressing F6 at start or install and editing the line
<SoulBlade> do you have your bios assign an irq for usb and vga?
<Jeeves2> Jack_Sparrow:  'sup, long time no chat
<moreati> jordan: np, have you used automatix at all?
<palomer__> are there any alternatives to k9copy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeeves2, Hi, I dont get in here much on the weekends...  I spend enough time during the week.
<jordan> moreati: what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info dvd95
<ubotwo> dvd95: DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2p0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 253 kB, installed size 564 kB (Only available for None)
<moreati> jordan: never mind, it's best avoided
<highli> Guys firefox and ephiphany are forwarding google.com to google deutschland
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: It should, let me know when ur in
<highli> and I don't know why
<sfears> i have a huge src folder located in my home folder.. is it necessary after things are compiled or can i delete it?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: kk
<highli> Could someone help me?
<jordan> moreati: ok, I'll stay away from it then
<joe__> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ut2004player> um how do you safely remove usb device?
<highli> Could somone help me figure out why google is being redirected to google duetschland in firefox and ephiphany and no in opera or icecape?
<moreati> jordan, could you paste the full output and the command you ran to http://pastebin.ca please
<highli> ut2004player unmount it by right clicking
<highli> and going to unmount
<Odd-rationale> highli: Try clearing your cookies and cache.
<jordan> moreati: do you mean the sudo command you told me about?
<sfears> i have a huge src folder located in my home folder.. is it necessary after things are compiled or can i delete it?
<moreati> yes, and everything that was printed after it
<akumar__> wat does the floodbot do?
<jordan> moreati: I don't have it saved anywhere but I'll run it again
<ut2004player> um how do you unmount click where?
<moreati> sfears it can be deleted, if you don't want to install from it again and there are no changed files you want to keep
<sfears> changed files?
<highli> right click on the usb icon on your desktop and unmount is an option
<jordan> moreati: actually, I don't remember the command :/
<moreati> sfears, nm I thought you might have made changes to the source code before you compiled it
<sfears> ic
<sfears> there are a lot of kernel sources.. do i need them to remove unwanted kernels?
<moreati> jordan: where is the text 'Preparing sun-java6-jre' that you said it got stuck on?
<moreati> sfears: no
<sfears> cool.. thanks moreati
<palomer__> dvd95 is cool
<mentally> does anybody know where i can get some themes for xchat ?
<victorribeiro> anybody know any good game's channel?
<mib_ksx8ggnk> hey anyone know how to compile and install a new kernel from scrach
<mib_ksx8ggnk> i got the source already
<jrib> !kernel > mib_ksx8ggnk (read the private message from ubotu)
<beautifulsnow> Oh ubuntu? sudo apt-get install linux-whatever-you-want?
<moreati> mib_ksx8ggnk: sorry that's a little in depth for me
<jester7> i can't believe hardy's new color scheme is peach :|
<beautifulsnow> jester7: Could you link me?
<synth> _3v1n0_, are you gonna update your debian-builder? or is it done
<beautifulsnow> jester7: Could you link me? to the theme that is ^_^
<jester7> i just installed it in virtualbox
<mib_ksx8ggnk> all i need is the kernel
<highli> Ok somethings not right here guys no google is redirecting to google canada
<highli> now*
<synth> google sets the language based on the IP you come from when someone sets a cookie
<moreati> highli: so? what have you got against canadians :)
<beautifulsnow> highli:  hehe! You can create a google account and tell it which version to use
<synth> I've seen one german person set to google.de and have a whole office all of a sudden go to google.de
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: no dice on the CD now, this worked before...
<highli> No i have a feeling someone is playing with my traffic here
<legend2440> mentally: http://www.xchat.org/files/
<mib_ksx8ggnk> when i installed
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: that is extremely strange as the CD is independant of the hardrive.....
<mentally> legend2440 and how i have to install these themes ?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002; you're telling me...
<mib_ksx8ggnk> Ubuntu server it came up with a kernel cannot be found
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: did anything change on your computer since you tried last?
<mib_ksx8ggnk> any fixes?
<moreati> Jeeves2: a bit late, but try http://www.robertplank.com/cron/
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: hmm maybe your not actually booting from the CD
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: nope, running the cd test right now.. i can try removing things though
<hanophix33> can someone help me install adobe reader 8.1?
<hanophix33> i downloaded it as tar.gz
<hanophix33> but can't get it to install
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: got a capturecard, thats about it and it's been in since i installed it
<mib_ksx8ggnk> hey how do i compile and install (not update(
<mib_ksx8ggnk> a kernel
<moreati> hanophix33: ok, what have you tried so far?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: do you know how to get to boot options when u turn on your comp?
<Dr_Willis> I thought adobe reader was in the medibuntu repositories.
<mib_ksx8ggnk> yep
<hanophix33> moreati:  extracting to desktop and installing
<jester7> can i post screenshots in that service used to post error messages?
<hanophix33> moreati: terminal tar -zxvf AdobeReader_enu-8.1.2-1.i486.tar.gz
<jester7> or is it text only?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: yeah.. is acting really weird right now
<coverup> is there a channel for ppc users?
<hanophix33> moreati: that last terminal entry was supposed to put it in opt/adobe but it didn't
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: ur boot options are acting wierd?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: no, just this whole thing
<strangelove> i love ubuntu
<farruinn> coverup: if there is, it's probably #ubuntu-ppc
<moreati> hanophix33: adobe reader is in the medibuntu repositoy, if you configure that you'll be able to install adobe reader from Add/Remove packages, like any other program. How does that sound?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: well I gotta go so I'm just gonna tell you everything.....ok?
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: everything should be stable in the system ran full on memtest when i was trying to figure out what was going on befoe i found out my last hard drive was bad
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: that's fine
<hanophix33> moreati: adobe 8.1?
<moreati> yup, 8.1.3
<mib_ksx8ggnk> when the kernel is compiled where do the compiled files go???
<hanophix33> where can i find info for the repositor=
<moreati> hanophix33: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<lensy> hi
<markp1989> hi
<mib_ksx8ggnk> is any1 gonna help?
<lensy> im having MASSIVE problems with my server
<ostrangelve> i love ububtu
<lensy> anyone feel like helping?
<mib_ksx8ggnk> ur tellin me
<pathy> hi
<hanophix33> moreati: thanks
<beautifulsnow> I love Ubuntu more than you ostrangelve
<ostrangelve> but i need help
<lensy> same
<Lordveda> Do someone need to add new repositories to get pidgin 2.4?
<beautifulsnow> lensy: Just ask :) !ask > lensy
<pathy> what is the startup script that i need to edit to auto install wireless drivers?
<lensy> why me?
<moreati> hanophix33: I liead a bit, reader doesn't appear in add/remove, it does appear in syanptic as acroread
<Jeeves2> is anyone here good with shell scripting?
<lensy> ostrangelve do u feel ignored
<pathy> im having to start the wireless interface manually evert time i boot atm
<Jack_Sparrow> Lordveda, No, I got the new version from getdeb.net
<nbkr> Jeeves2, just ask you question.
<lensy> i am having HUGE problems with my server please help...
<lensy> i need help very badly
<Jeeves2> I need to make an encoding script run in parellel
<ostrangelve> how do i connect my ubuntu laptop to a configure a cisco router
<beautifulsnow> Lordeva, go to Applications>Settings>administration>sources ... enable all sources.... go to Add Remove, theres a drop down list, select ALL software, and search for pidgin :3
<mib_ksx8ggnk> ok i compiled my new kernel so now wat?
<nbkr> lensy, just ask your question, nobody can help you If you don't tell whats your "HUGE problem" is.
<DIL> lensy, YOU CONTINUE ULESS YOU STATE UR PROB
<chainsawbike> Jeeves2, ##bash mabe?
<Lordveda> beautifulsnow: Are you talking to a windows user?
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: ok so your best bet now is to boot from the LiveCD, if it doesn't appear to be working then you need to make SURE your booting from the CD by going to your systems boot options.  This is done by pressing F10, or F12 or some other key combination when you first see anything on your screen.  they keys are different for some computers so u might have to look it up.  Once you get into the LiveCD follow the instructions on this l
<lensy> my server will not do samba, will not serve up a website but it can connect to the internet and it can answer pings
<lensy> and webmin will not work remotely either
<pathy> what is the startup script i need to edit to add "sudo /path.../wlan0up" to ?
<pathy> to autostart the wireless interface
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: good luck :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | lensy
<beautifulsnow> Lordveda:  ^_^ no, its on the gnome taskbar menu
<ubotwo> lensy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lensy> i did ask the question
<Lordveda> I already have pidgin 2.2 installed
<Lordveda> :)
<Lordveda> I am looking for pidgin 2.4.0
<lensy> my server will not do samba, will not serve up a website but it can connect to the internet and it can answer pings
<HACKhalo2> How do you upgrade your Ubuntu to the next Version?
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chainsawbike> lensy, firewall?
<genius> hello, i have notebook and Intel 945. How to disable internal monitor so external will work?
<lensy> chainsawbike: ????
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  you did install the samba service? YOu do realize you normally dont want to have samba running over the internet?   as for the website. You did install the webserver?
<lensy> no no
<moreati> Lordveda: can you wait for Hardy, if so it's the easiest way to get any upgraded software
<Jack_Sparrow> Lordveda, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<lensy> the server is at my house
<brophat> can the dvd burning software that gets loaded with ubuntu make a dvd from an avi file?
<lensy> it all worked perfectly
<bigjon32> phoenix5002:  are you just saying to reinstall?
<lensy> then it suddenly came down
<lensy> last sunday
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: no lol
<lensy> and ir hasnt worked sinse
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: did you mean to put a link?
<phoenix5002> yes
<lensy> does anyone have any insght into my problem
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  NOW you are giving some real info. :)   - does the services work locally?
<pathy> i know its like init.d or something, but i cant remeber i :<
<lensy> i cant test samba
<lensy> but
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: didn't show up
<lensy> apache does
<lensy> and webmin does
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: did u read it?  You need to get into your live CD then follow the instructions on link to mount your hard drive while using the CD
<Odd-rationale> brophat: no. data only. Try qdvdauthor
<Dr_Willis> lensy,   sounds like the router, or firewall is blocking things then.
<phoenix5002> then you can edit the splash screen
<lensy> no
<HACKhalo2> so it'll keep all my installed items when I upgrade?
<lensy> it cant be that
<moreati> pathy: /etc/rc.local i believe
<lensy> they dont work to the local network either
<lensy> also the router settings havent been changed
<moreati> lensy can you ssh into the server, or are you sitting at it?
<Odd-rationale> HACKhalo2: Yes.
<lensy> im sitting at it
<HACKhalo2> sweet
<lensy> ill try sshing into it from my ubuntu laptop
<phoenix5002> ok all the link said is to go to a terminal and type:
<phoenix5002> sudo mkdir /recovery
<phoenix5002> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<phoenix5002> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /recovery -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<lensy> im on my ubuntu laptop chatting to you
<bigjon32> phoenix5002: there was no link.  but i think i can dig around and figure out how to
<HACKhalo2> will that still work if I upgrade into Beta?
<moparisthebest> does anyone know of repos where I can get packages for the 2.6.24 kernel?
<mib_ksx8ggnk> ok when i tried to install a new server everything was fine until it couldnt find a kernel so that step was skipped but how do i install a kernel for it?!?!?
<lensy> moreati: thats another thing
<Odd-rationale> HACKhalo2: I would assume so
<lensy> it wont VNC either
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: I just wrote out everything the link said
<HACKhalo2> coolies
<beautifulsnow> mib_ksx8ggnk: your ubuntu server doesnt have a kernel installed?
<lensy> and it also wont do ssh
<moreati> moparisthebest: no, wait for Hardy unless you want a world of hassle
<lensy> ssh doesnt work on my server moreati
<mib_ksx8ggnk> nope
<phoenix5002> bigjon32: so use that with everything I wrote, if you can get into your LiveCD it should actually be pretty simple...I really gotta go, best of luck to you
<lensy> i cant ssh into my server
<lensy> (8)
<moparisthebest> I have to have drivers that are only in 2.6.24 now though moreati, but there aren't such packages premade I can download?
<moreati> lensy, can you ping the server from your laptop and vice versa
<lensy> yes i can ping the server from my laptop
<lensy> ill try the other way
<moreati> lensy stop repeating yourself, and please be patient
<beautifulsnow> mib_ksx8ggnk: pop the live cd, go into rescue mode, once you're in, type apt-get install linux-386 ... wait for it to install. type exit, select reboot.  (this is asuming you're using a Intel based processor)
<Lordveda> moreati: is ubuntu following opensuse's way in getting upgraded version of software in newer in distribution versions?
<mib_ksx8ggnk> THANK YOU!!!!!!
<beautifulsnow> mib_ksx8ggnk:  let me know if theres anything else
<beautifulsnow> you need
<Linux_Fresher> Hi!! Q = when i click on any GUI item in ubuntu linux, is there a way to see what commands bash runs side by side ?
<moreati> Lordveda: all Linux distros upgrade individual applications by upgrading the whole system (usually every 6 months), it has it's benefits and drawbacks.
<legend2440> moparisthebest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
<Dr_Willis> lensy,  you sure it aint somthing simple like the router gave the machne a different ip# recently?
<polter> uuuh, why does apt want to "upgrade" from my own packages to the one in the repos?
<moreati> Lordveda: if you install a new version manually, then you have to configure and maintain that application yourself. Which is tricky unless you're used to it.
<naknomik> Doesn't ubuntu come with a good programmer's editor by default?
<Lordveda> moreati: I have found Fedora 8 to include pidgin 2.4.0 in its update policy even though it included pidgin 2.2.x originally.
<lensy> yes all the IPs are correct Dr_willis
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<naknomik> I find gedit grossly inadequate
<ubotwo> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<moreati> Lordveda: interesting, i didn't know that
<lensy> moreati: i can ping my laptop from the server and visa versa
<Linux_Fresher> Rephrasing my Q --> How to see what Bash commands run when I click on any GUI menu .. lets say like Calculator
<naknomik> the default vim that's installed doesn't support syntax highlighting!
<JDStone> what stage is Hardy in?
<JDStone> beta?
<BlueElmo> !code
<ubotwo> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<moreati> lensy: on the server is the sshd process running, use 'ps aux | grep sshd'
<v3ctor> naknomik: you need to turn it on
<Lordveda> moreati: I come from a Fedora background.
<beautifulsnow> Linux_Fresher: I think you'd have to run the command from console?
<Lordveda> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy | JDStone
<ubotwo> JDStone: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<beautifulsnow> JDStone: Its alpha r6 still
<Odd-rationale> Linux_Fresher: Go to the menu editor, right click the calculator and see the properties.
<naknomik> v3ctor: I typed :syntax on and it says it's not supported or some such thing
<zetheroo> is there anywhere online where you can create your own irc chat ?
<JDStone> beautifulsnow: Jack_Sparrow thanks guys
<moreati> zetheroo: you mean your own channel?
<Linux_Fresher> beautifulsnow  .. erm .. calculator is just an example .. i want to keep a terminal running and see what commands run there when I click any icon
<lensy> moreati: what should it say if it is?
<JDStone> the eBox platform is broken on Gutsy
<Dr_Willis> Linux_Fresher,  i tend to add the icon to the panel, then right click onit and look at its properties.
<moreati> oh dear
<naknomik> v3ctor: When I type :syntax on, I see this: E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<zetheroo> moreati: yes
<moreati> lensy: paste the output to pastebin please
<Dr_Willis> Linux_Fresher,  or you can use the menu editor tool to look and see what they are running
<lensy> moreati: i just got my username and root with a whole load of crap after it
<nbkr> zetheroo, Own channel -> Just join it, own server -> try ircd
<Linux_Fresher> Dr_Willis gimmi a sec to run virtual box
<moreati> zetheroo: what nbkr said
<naknomik> emacs that I installed doesn't have PHP highlighting mode!
<Linux_Fresher> brb getting in here through ubuntu
<alex123> hi guys, is there a hardy heron channel? or should I ask hardy related questions here?
<v3ctor> naknomik: it is :syntax enable
<nrp> alex123: #ubuntu+1
<lensy> moreati: http://www.pastebin.com/m4b295918
<alex123> nrp, thanks
<moreati> alex123: try #ubuntu+1
<naknomik> v3ctor: Same result, E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version.
<lensy> moreati: i pastebinned it :)
<v3ctor> naknomik: odd...works here
<moreati> lensy: there's nothing at that page
<zetheroo> moreati: what is Own channel?
<nbkr> naknomik, What version do you have?
<lensy> moreati: ??? WTF
<moreati> zetheroo: what do you want to do?
<naknomik> nbrk: vim-tiny
<naknomik> looks like I need to get vim
<nbkr> zetheroo, "Own channel" -> Our own channel.
<nbkr> naknomik, sudo apt-get install vim
<zetheroo> moreati: I want to run an IRC chat without having to setup a server
<nbkr> naknomik, full version with syntax highlightning and everything.
<beautifulsnow> Could anyone tell me the command to install the most barebones gnome ever? (just gnome itself, any extra stuff like firefox, gedit etc) i will install as needed)
<moreati> or sudo apt-get install gnome-vim
<nbkr> zetheroo, Sorry, your own channel.
<coincoin169> hello
<lensy> moreeati: http://pastebin.com/m4b295918
<kestir> Hi, can someone tell me what where to look to learn more about having commands run at startup/boot?
<lensy> there :) that one works :)
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Type "/join Zetheroos-Happy-Funtime-Channel
<zetheroo> nbkr: but I want it to be open 27/7
<coincoin169> can you help me with bluetooth and pand ???
<moreati> lensy: sshd is running
<zetheroo> nbkr: even when i am offline
<beautifulsnow> kestir: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialInitProcess.html
<lensy> moreati: so whats the problem then?
<moreati> lensy when you try to ping are you using ip address or host name?
<lensy> IP address
<nbkr> zetheroo, Then you'll need a bot. Thats a small application that runs on a server that joins your channel and just stays there.
<lensy> why
<moreati> lensy: homour me
<kestir> beautifulsnow: awesome, thank you very much
<moreati> humour
<zetheroo> nbkr: so I have to setup a server
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotwo> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lensy> moreati: how??
<lensy> moreati: i am doing
<nbkr> zetheroo, Yes - or you'll find some service provider that hosts those application for you.
<moreati> lensy are you pnging by ip or by host name?
<lensy> moreati: im pinging by IP address..
<beautifulsnow> Hello is there a way to install a barebones gnome (no apps like gedit, office, or anything, JUST gnome ^_^;) Thanks
<v3ctor> moreati: he said IP
<moreati> v3ctor: lensy sorry I missed the first response
<lensy> np
<Jack_Sparrow> beautifulsnow, Install server edition.. and add Gnome to it
<moreati> lensy are you try to do the ssh connection by hostname or IP?
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: install ubuntu .... never mind.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<lensy> moreati: im doing the ssh by IP
<moreati> damn, bang goes the dns theory
<lensy> moreati: yup :)
<coincoin169> can you help me with bluetooth and pand ???
<lensy> moreati: i wondered if it was firestarter cos i installed that recently, but its not running at the moment
<HACKhalo2> Where would I find the Beta release of the Next Version?
<moparisthebest> where does ubuntu put firmware? /lib/firmware ?
<mjbraun> I'm mystified: I have a device that shows under /proc/scsi/scsi, but that I cannot get to show up under /dev
<ArthurArchnix> After stumbling across a thread on the forums that about mono, I found that I could remove it entirely from my system. Without any ill effect. That I've noticed anyway.
<v3ctor> lensy: how do you know it is not running?
<beautifulsnow> Jack_Sparrow: Yes thats what I have, and thats what I want, ^_^; Whats the name of the package for gnome itself, no extra junk (not that its junk...)
<moreati> ok, let's port scan to confirm or refute that
<Dr_Willis> HACKhalo2,  Next versionof what?  #ubuntu+1 for the next ubuntu release.
<lensy> v3ctor: i closed it and exited it
<v3ctor> lensy: sudo iptables -L
<Jack_Sparrow> lensy, If you reconfigured your iptables with firestarter it does not need to be running to be the problem
<ut2004player> moreati: http://pastebin.ca/935777
<alex123> hm no reply at #ubuntu+1... so i'll ask here: is hardy going to fix the keyboard on macbook pro v4 (the penryn ones)? Or is there a fix available for gutsy?
<legend2440> beautifulsnow: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<ut2004player> i have posted my log
<genius> is there any documentation about how to tune xorg.conf?
<Alfarin> I just made the jump from Windows about a week ago, and I'm still learning.  I'm coming across a disc image which I was able to mount via Daemon Tools on Windows but I can't seem to mount here on Ubuntu, upon analysis, I believe it is because the iso file is > 700mb in size (larger than standard CD discs, which it is marked as, as opposed to a DVD image)
<joe__> Whats a good text editor for linux?  I want something like notepad++
<beautifulsnow> Yes legend2440 I am reading that however it doesnt install gnome
<ut2004player> sory for the wait moreati....
<Alfarin> Is there any known remedy to work around that limitation?
<beautifulsnow> legend2440: it installs icewm
<joe__> With nice syntax highlighting, and tabs
<LimCore> joe__: with gui?  kate and kedit are quite good general purpose
<moreati> lensy: are you happy running nmap from the command line, or would you prefer a gui frontend?
<mjbraun> joe_: emacs?
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: What are you trying to do? By installing this barebone gnome I mean...
<moreati> ut2004player: bear with me a few minutes
<joe__> mjbraun, forgot about those, thanks
<Dr_Willis> joe__,  theres dozens of editors out for linux, most blow away any editors on windows machines.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alfarin, 700meg Image is for CD's
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: I doubt that is the problem. What commad are you using to mount th sio?
<mjbraun> Joe__: If you're coding, Eclipse is nice
<Odd-rationale> *iso
<Dr_Willis> joe__,  I perfer 'fte' for a lot of my needs. :)
<beautifulsnow> ArthurArchnix: I just need the gui, i dont need gedit office im etc etc so i dont want to install the whole desktop, just window manager and such
<Alfarin> Jack_Sparrow> it is a "CD" not "DVD" which is why
<joe__> I want something lightweight, (not an IDE)
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> mount -o loop -t iso-9660 ./discimage.iso /media/disc_image/
<zewb> to speed up any linux system all you have to do is type: sudo rm /etc/*
<Dr_Willis> joe__,  i tend to install several editors, and pick what one to use, depending on the task i am doing.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alfarin, 700meg Image is for CD's...  I think you are missing the point
<mjbraun> joe__: nano (aka pico) is a nice simple editor
<Alfarin> zewb> quit trolling >_>
<lensy> moreati: i would prefer a GUI
<moreati> lensy: one sec then
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: Does your disc image have spaces?
<zewb> to speed up any linux system all you have to do is type: sudo rm /etc/*
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: If you just need a gui, then fluxbox is probably a better choice. Better documentation on what you're doing. If you insist on gnome, but again, look at the boxes, once you have your server install do: sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> it had spaces, I renamed it to without (exactly as named now; discimage.iso) and it still doesn't work
<v3ctor> lensy: gksu nmapfe
<vinnetu> hi, i have a troubles with aMule, programm does not connect to any server, who know why?
<zewb> to speed up any linux system all you have to do is type: sudo rm /etc/*
<zewb> vinnetu: try this: sudo rm /etc/*
<Dr_Willis> !ops | zewb
<ubotwo> zewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger for emergencies) Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow
<Alfarin> zewb> you're getting very annoying, why don't you just fark off?
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: Does your maoiunt point exist?
<coincoin169> can you help me with bluetooth and pand ???
<Odd-rationale> *mount
<beautifulsnow> thanks ArthurArchnix Im using flux atm, but im soooo used to gnome you know? :) will try out gnome-core, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: Also, when you're in the terminal you can do stuff like "sudo apt-cache search gnome | more"
<zewb> coincoint169: type: sudo rm /etc/*
<v3ctor> lensy: what exactly is your issue?
<DIL_> !fark
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<zewb> coincoin169: type: sudo rm /etc/*
<lordleemo> zewb: go away loser
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> I've created it via "sudo mkdir /media/disc_image/", but I'm not sure if there's anything else I should do
<beautifulsnow> i know ArthurArchnix its just i woudlnt have a clue whichi package im supposed to install hehe
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: That will show you all packages with gnome in the name... slowly
<lensy> moreati: i was also told to check IP tables which i have done and i have put the output on pastebin.com ===> here is a link :) http://pastebin.com/m62381e09
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: So do sudo aptitude .. which is synaptic for the terminal.
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: Includes descriptions and everything.
<moreati> lensy: please install nmapfe on your laptop
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: What error message you get?
<lensy> moreati: what will it do?
<Alfarin> one sec, lemme go to copy and paste it
<lensy> moreati: can u give me the command to install it again?
<Jack_Sparrow> !danger
<coincoin169> zewb you know something about bluetooth ?
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Alan_M> whaaa?
<coincoin169> i won't rm my conf files
<lensy> moreati: also can u look at that pastebin output of IPtables?
<moreati> lensy: it's a frontend to nmap, use synaptic from the system->administration menu
<v3ctor> lensy: you shutdown firestarter, but it did not flush iptables
<kestir> Is it possible to move an install onto another physical drive?  I'd like to move off of an 80GB drive and onto a 500GB
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: Pastebin if more than threee lines
<moreati> lensy: I don't know how to read iptables stuff
<Alan_M> ubotwo's cooler than version 1.0 :P
<v3ctor> lensy: it is as if it is still running
<lensy> ok
<kupo> hey channel
<lensy> so how do i sort it?
<darx>  what is this configuration for "hesiod domain for searches"? the default is .canonical.com.. what does it do? :-|
<ArthurArchnix> beautifulsnow: I used to try and do that, but I found it's easier (and for me better) to just install default gnome then strip it down. Currently I've got about 900 packages installed, 2.3 GB of HD space used by the OS, and 95MB at boot. And  it looks and acts just like a default ubuntu install.
<lensy> v3ctor: how do i sort it?
<kupo> anyone have some experience with WPA in lenny?
<gregbrady> bradley__ : Did you get everything straightened out?
<DIL_> kestir, dd
<stdin> Alan_M: ubotwo is a temporary replacement, not version 2
<lensy> v3ctor: how do i sort IP tables out and un-screw all the crap?
<moreati> lensy: v3ctormay I leave you two together, I don't know iptables and it sounds like that's where the problem lies
<Alan_M> ah, ok :)
<beautifulsnow> ArthurArchnix:  im currently in a wireless connection that feels like dial up
<bradley__> gregbrady: not yet, my computer i STILL reformmating partitons
<lensy> moreati: thanks for all ur help
<Alan_M> stdin, thanks for the confusion control ;)
<coincoin169> can you help me with bluetooth and pand ???
<v3ctor> lensy: sudo iptables -F
<xb3rt> are you setting up wireless?
<moreati> ooh that's nice and simple :)
<beautifulsnow> ArthurArchnix:  im downloading at 14kbps LOL ;___;
<gregbrady> bradley__: Wow, that is taking forever!!!!
<lensy> v3ctor: and that will (or should bring all my stuff back online?)
<moreati> ut2004player: are you still there?
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> I know the drill ;)  http://pastebin.ca/935786
<bradley__> gregbrady: yeah i was going to stop it but it said it might cause a critical error
<Jack_Sparrow> v3ctor, sudo iptables -F                 ?
<v3ctor> lensy: then: sudo iptable -X
<cedeel> Hi, anybody know how to fix a grub error?? All I get after a reboot is GRUB _
<gregbrady> bradley__:  wow, too bad.
<v3ctor> lensy: then: sudo iptables -X
<Jack_Sparrow> v3ctor, Sorry.. didnt see that you got it
<xb3rt> Why doesn't my ubuntu have wpa_supplicant.conf
<v3ctor> Jack_Sparrow: isn't that what i put?
<kupo> cedeel: you'll need to boot into your system with a cd and run grub-install on your hd
<bradley__> gregbrady: yeah, how long r u on
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<v3ctor> ok
<kupo> cedeel: aka /dev/sda ( or whatever yours is)
<bradley__> gregbrady: maybe u can still help l8r
<v3ctor> got confused for a sec
<jjjja> i take madwifi for wpa usage
<gregbrady> bradley__:  I might be around...I will have to see how the evening develops
<lensy> v3ctor: will all my stuff be back online now?
<xb3rt> jjjja can you give me a hand
<v3ctor> lensy: try it
<bradley__> gregbrady: sounds good, ok
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: yeah i have the same issue, it used to work with wpa, but after reinstall no option for wpa in network manager
<lensy> v3ctor : THANKS! :D:D:D
<ArthurArchnix> Anybody use bibus? I need help with using it. The manual sucks. :(
<v3ctor> lensy: if it was a firewall issue, it should
<gregbrady> bradley__:  Keep at it!
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: Are you in the directory containing the iso?
<Alfarin> yes: http://pastebin.ca/935787
<cedeel> kupo - did that already
<bradley__> gregbrady: yeah i really want the compiz effect on my laptop... i have em on this computer
<xb3rt> Housefly8k what are you using for wireless
<Alfarin> sorry I forgot to include the ls
<cedeel> I think it sees it in a different order
<kupo> cedeel: hmmmm
<kupo> you should be able to get into grub at least
<Linux_Fresher> Hi again .. soz it took a bit longer
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: unfortunately my friend has my laptop so i couldnt do anything to fix it, but i just noticed it yeterday when i was in the library
<Chousuke> Alfarin: run "file" on the .iso image
<cedeel> will "sudo grub-install /dev/dsa" screw up my win-install?
<moreati> v3ctor: thanks for that, I must read up on iptables. Lensy, You  may of mentioned it earlier, sorry if I missed it. When something like this goes wrong next time, be sure to mention anything you changed or installed recently, like firestarter.
<cedeel> since linux is on sdc
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: You shouldn't need the "./" just sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 discimage.iso /media/disc_image/
<Linux_Fresher> yeah the Q: is there a way to see what commands go through the terminal when i click any of the desktop icons/menu etc REALTIME ?
<DIL_> sda
<v3ctor> moreati: its all good
<Alfarin> discimage.iso: data
<Tooommi> Is there an easy way to switch nautilus to thunar in gnome?
<mwoah> hello people i have the files but i need to make them in .exe file ( to code make them in "lcc-win32" but i'm a newbie can somebody please help me i will send him all files just he to make them .exe file pLS ! ) ?
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> Alfarin: possibly corrupted image.
<xb3rt> Housefly are you using xchat
<Chousuke> Alfarin: it should say ISO9660 filesystem or something similar.
<kestir> Tooommi: uninstall nautilus and install thunar
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> same error
<cedeel> kupo: will "sudo grub-install /dev/dsa" screw up my win-install?
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: no irssi
<v3ctor> moreati: ip > route > dns > firewall
<xb3rt> is it better
<v3ctor> moreati: that is the troubleshotting path i usually follow
<Alfarin> Chousuke> I don't think that's the case because it is extracted from a 3% recovery record rar archive
<DIL_> cedeel: sda no?
<Chousuke> Alfarin: it might still be bad.
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: Have you tried with out "-t iso9660" ?
 * bradley__ ha
<Alfarin> Chousuke> but I'll definetly check into that by taking the image to my dad's windows machine to verify
<Tooommi> kestir: no. I already have thunar and nautilus installed. Is there no other way of switching the default file manager?
<moreati> v3ctor: I was getting there slowly, it would have been nice to know that the firewall had recently been changed
<cedeel> DIL_ win is on sda lin is on sdc
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> I did; don't remember the exact error, one sec.
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: thats what some websites recommended...but i thought xchat and pidgin were perfectly fine for my usage
<lensy> v3ctor: sorry, nothing doing... :'(
<v3ctor> moreati: agreed, next time assume it has ;)
<Chousuke> Alfarin: it might also be in some non-iso format.
<Alfarin> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<DIL_> cedeel: sda instead of dsa
<kestir> Tooommi: what do you mean "default"...you're choosing which one to use
<kupo> cedeel: sorry eating adonut
<kestir> Tooommi: type thunar instead of nautilus
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: i think if you dont use IRC alot pidgin or xchat are good
<Alfarin> Chousuke> I suspect it might be the case; I hate old game discs where they stick data track and music tracks on the same disc
<v3ctor> lensy: can you ping anything?
<moreati> v3ctor: of course there's one step before ip, physical: is it plugged in? :)
<jickles> what is /usr/local usually used for?
<lensy> v3ctor: from the server?
<v3ctor> moreati: oops, forgot that one
<Tooommi> kestir: when I doubleclick on an icon on something like that nautilus starts
<xb3rt> i have pidgin
<cedeel> DIL_ i know it's sda... my question is if I should use sda or sdc
<v3ctor> lensy: what exactly is the issue?
<Linux_Fresher> Q: How to see what commands Terminal / Bash is running when i click on any GUI menu / icon REALTIME? [ not right click --> properties ]
<jrib> jickles: things you install system-wide without using the package manager
<Odd-rationale> Alfarin: OK. I'm out of ideas... Sorry :(
<jickles> jrib, thanks
<Alfarin> Odd-rationale> no worries, thanks for trying anyways :)
<jrib> !fhs > jickles (read the private message from ubotu)
<lensy> v3ctor: its still the same, nothing still works, it wont VNC, no samba, no Apache, no webmin
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: yeah i was using pidgin for irc before
<kestir> Tooommi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<lensy> v3ctor: i cant even get it from another machine on my LAN
<xb3rt> i guess i didnt realize pidgin was capable
<Tooommi> kestir: thanks :)
<kupo> ok cedeel so you want to install on your mbr of your primary hddrive
<kupo> whatever that is
<kestir> Tooommi: no problem, sorry for being difficult...
<Housefly8k> xb3rt: yeah it is, you just set up another account and choose the IRC server you want to connect to
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: what do you want to know that right clicking on the ubuntu icon, "edit menus", properties  does not tell you?
<moreati> lensy: if you've uninstalled firestarter, then iptables shouldn't come up at boot. have you tried a reboot?
<DIL_> cedeel: your syntax was off in original ? thats all
<jickles> !fhs
<ubotwo> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: and what do you mean by "REALTIME"?
<jickles> jrib, thanks :>
<Tooommi> kestir: no problem. I could have googled. And I know the psychocats site. I was lazy :)
<cedeel> I get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<kupo> cedeel: shouldn't affect your win installation since grub just chainloads windows
<kupo> cedeel: you understand?
<ut2004player> moreati: did you find the problem?
<cedeel> yes
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  umm .. Mandrake had a facility of 'details' tab on almost every window where it attaches a bash window to the application window where one gets to see what commands are being run in the back ground realtime .. that kind of real time
<cedeel> but it won't even install grub
<moreati> ut2004player: no, I've got some things for you to try, can we speak off channel?
<Linux_Fresher> jrib: my english is kinda weak .. i could try to simplify the question further i guess
<kupo> cedeel: I'm not understanding why
<ut2004player> ok
<ut2004player> pm me
<kupo> cedeel: you booted into your existin install?
<SoulBlade> yea so it looks like my USB is just kind of messed up... i have a usb->ps/2 adapter and when i put that in, my mouse is fine... just hook up a usb mouse and its choppy as all hell
<cedeel> no - livecd
<kupo> btw Anyone can help with a network manager problem?
<beautifulsnow> !ask > kupo
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: just to see if I am understanding:  You want a gui way to retrieve the same information you would have gotten if you had run the gui application from a terminal?
<kupo> beautifulsnow: thx
<cedeel> can't boot into my install since grub won't work
<SoulBlade> i cant do anything w/ mythtv either and that uses a usb pvr
<kupo> !ask
<ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<beautifulsnow> cedel pop in livecd and go in rescue mode?
<kupo> ubotwo: I'm aware of normal irc ettique but its a bit involved of a question
<beautifulsnow> then go ahead and ask
<AkumaNoTsubasa> hi all
<kupo> I have WPA set up and functioning in network manager its just not working on system startup
<Housefly8k> jrib: I think what he needs is to see the working behind a program... so if he launches any program and starts using it, he wants to see the working behind that program.... in a terminal
<v3ctor> kupo: you are explaining yourself to a bot ;)
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  i think you are right .. something like i have a terminal open with nothing on it .. i click on calculator,  the command for calc should appear in that terminal window the moment i click calculator from start ---> accessories menu
<cedeel> beautifulsnow: that's what i'm trying here
<kupo> v3ctor: yeah i just realized after in pm'd me
<DIL_> cedeel: so how do you know if your install worked
<kupo> !ask helo
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: k, I understand now, but unfortunately, do not know how
<kupo> !ask help
<cedeel> DIL_ won't until it tries to boot the kernel i guess
<beautifulsnow> kupo whats the question
<v3ctor> kupo: give the best summary of your problem that you can(in channel) and we will pull out the details we need(if we can help)
<AkumaNoTsubasa> I have a problem with a wifi connection (orange operator (if people know here (french))), In this moment I am using a non protected wifi connection of one of my neighbours, but I can't use mine :(
<Housefly8k> !fr
<ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AkumaNoTsubasa> I see it, I write the WEP key, but it fails
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  Mandrake linux had it .. i cant seem to find it here in ubuntu .. i bet ubuntu is much advanced than mandrake .. so its there for sure i think .. cant find it though :)
<NattyTux> anyway to use grep in C++????????
<DIL_> cedeel: it boots to windows i assume, try linux reinstall
<LjL> NattyTux: tried asking in ##c++?
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: maybe you can find out exactly what it is called and what software is responsible for it in mandrake?
<AkumaNoTsubasa> the wep key is good (it works on window (on an other partition))
<Housefly8k> !fr | AkumaNoTsubasa
<ubotwo> AkumaNoTsubasa: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NattyTux> not yet..gonna do it now,thaks
<kupo> v3ctor: I've set up a WPA network with PSK, ubuntu can use the connection fine using the connection manager but it won't work on system startup, I need to go in and manually enable it
<AkumaNoTsubasa> ok thanks
<cedeel> DIL_ it will not boot windows since my bootloader is replaced (by a non-functioning one)
<LollinopiL> what is ebox ?
<joe__> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  erm !! that was my 2nd Q !! if anyone remembers what was the name of that module !! :(
<joe__> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: ask in the mandrake channel
<lensy> !proftpd
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<BlueElmo> Linux_Fresher: may I ask why you need that ?
<lensy> !ask proftpd
<basic_> does ubuntu 7.10 innately support sata drives?
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  lol now why didnt i think of that before !! brb !! good suggestion !! ^^
<basic_> because i can't get any live boot cds to work on my pc.
<kupo> !ask I've set up a WPA network with PSK, ubuntu can use the connection fine using the connection manager but it won't work on system startup, I need to go in and manually enable it
<ubotwo> kupo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Alfarin is back
<lensy> basic_: i would imagine it does... There fairly common by now :)
<LollinopiL> what is ebox ?
<jrib> basic_: works for me
<LjL> !away > Alfarin    (Alfarin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Alfarin> just tested that image on my dad's windows box and it works
<basic_> fcuk,
<LjL> !language | basic_
<basic_> it could be the optical drive. will installing from a mounted virtual img work with 7.10?
<ubotwo> basic_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<basic_> sry. :o
<Alfarin> oops, closed wrong tab
<jrib> basic_: wait, you mean a sata cd drive.  That I can't say I know from experience
<lensy> moreati: are you still there?
<danand> Tooommi - take a look in /etc/alternatives to set the default file manager app
<Alfarin> Re: Lwhotever that got the bot to send me message, I didn't change nick; I just /me'ed ;)
<basic_> jrib: a sata hdd drive, sorry i should have clarified.
<moreati> lensy: did the reboot help at all?
<Tooommi> danand: I will. thanks
<lensy> moreati: the reboot?
<lensy> moreati: i didnt reboot, should i have?
<jrib> basic_: ok, then yes it should work.  But the live cd shouldn't need the hdd to boot I believe
<Tooommi> danand: but I think I will keep nautilus. Too much of a hassle
<moreati> I suggested that following the uninstall of firestater that you reboot, to be sure that iptables is cleared
<pumpitup> is there a kubuntu 8.04 support channel^
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone use bibus or know of a good how-to use guide?
<jrib> pumpitup: use #ubuntu+1
<manaburn> go to #kubuntu
<basic_> is fedora as user friendly as ubuntu?
<LjL> !ot | basic_
<lensy> moreati: come to the private channel i need to discuss something with you...
<ubotwo> basic_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<manaburn> no fedora is for a little more advanced users
<beautifulsnow> Does anyone have a helpful guide on how to resolve apt dependencies
<danand> Tooommi - believe you can change the default action just by changing what app the symlink in /etc/alternatives points to
<basic_> thanks mana.
<snypzz_> trying to use wine to run msoffice
<LjL> manaburn: what nonsense
<kupo> beautifulsnow: what sort of problems are you having?
<jrib> beautifulsnow: guide?  apt handles dependencies all on its own
<ArthurArchnix> basic Head over to #fedora and ask.
<manaburn> np
<kane77> how can I get cpu load?
<LjL> !best
<ubotwo> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<kupo> snypzz_: can't use openoffice?
<moreati> lensy, I'm helping someone else at the moment, please wait a bit
<lensy> moreati: sure, sorry, i didnt know u were busy :)
<kaur> snypzz, why msoffice?
<DIL_> cedeel: well options boot with live cd and locate grub and edit, repair mbr with windows disk repair (fixmbr) and try again if this is initial install
<basic_> wow.
<fabio_> top
<xb3rt> I just unpacked irssi off synaptic and now i cant find it....can anyone help
<moreati> lensy, np
<basic_> this channel is policed lol.
<basic_> pz.
<beautifulsnow> kupo, not a problem at the moment, just want to learn how to just in case
<lensy> moreati: kk
<snypzz_> need to use outlook
<LjL> !etiquette > basic_    (basic_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kupo> beautifulsnow: you're using a apt right?
<kupo> then you won't have to worry about dependencies
<kaur> snypzz, for syncing?
<beautifulsnow> yes kupo
<Tooommi> danand: thanks for your help. I will try it
<snypzz_> evolution mail
<danand> kane77 - try htop for monitoring system load
<kane77> fabio_, was that to me?
<basic_> ljl, i've got it
<Housefly8k> kane77: use "top" in terminal
<kaur> xb3rt, synaptic installs packages for u
<kupo> beautifulsnow: apt is set up specifically to do just that
<basic_> no need to hold my hand, thx.
<lensy> does anyone know about my problem other than moreati and v3ctor?
<fabio_> top for the cpu load
<snypzz_> evolution mail  not working for me is there another mail app
<ArthurArchnix> Failing that... anyone using reference software other than bibus?
<beautifulsnow> kupo:  i remmeber getting a bunch of *tries to remmber* i think it said it coudlnt install because it coulndt install this one thing,and then coudlnt install this other one thing...
<ThaRabbit> snypzz_: try thunderbird?
<kupo> beautifulsnow: if you ever want to really experience what "dependency hel;
<kaur> snypzz, thunderbird
<kane77> Housefly8k, hmm... isn't there something else? I need it for a program I'm working on..
<lensy> im having a problem getting ubuntu to serve up samba, VNC, and webmin
<xb3rt> kaur: i know, thats why im confused
<kupo> beautifulsnow: if you ever want to really experience what "dependency hell" is go install slackware
<lensy> it worked until last sunday when it broke
<snypzz_> ok I will
<danand> Tooommi - just make sure you write down where the link originally pointed to in case you make a mistake and need to reset it :)
<kaur> xb3rt,  what confuses u?
<beautifulsnow> Yeah kupo slax BLEH ... I coudlnt live with it for more than a few daysn ;p
<xb3rt> kaur: I installed the irssi package and its no where to be seen
<snypzz_> still want to run guild wars though
<kupo> beautifulsnow: because?
<qcjn> hi, i've tried to format a hard disk with qparted. There was window on it. I've format the first partition. It became unknown format, and know i only have acces to propriety when i right click
<ThaRabbit> xb3rt: sudo updatedb -> sudo locate irssi ?
<joe__> about how much does a 512 mb of ram cost?
<Housefly8k> kane77: what do you want it to do exactly?
<kupo> joe__: dealram.com ?
<fabio_> kane77, gnome-system-monitor
<Devourer> Where do I download VMWare for 7.10?
<joe__> kupo, thanks
<snypzz_> where do I put the folder so that wine can find it???
<beautifulsnow> kupo just too much to fix :P I like learning about how linux works, but I dont want to spend weeks trying to make it work ;)
<Odd-rationale> qcjn: what are you trying to format it too?
<Tooommi> danand: thanks for the tip
<danand> kane77 - try htop for cpu load. I find that a bit better than top. - just apt-get install htop if you dont have it
<Devourer> VMWare player that is.
<qcjn> Odd-rationale: ext3
<danand> Tooommi - did that work for you?
<kupo> beautifulsnow: unfortunetly the best way to learn is to break it.. a lot
<jrib> xb3rt: it runs in a terminal.  Just type 'irssi' and head over to irssi.org for the documentation
<manaburn> try googling VMeare
<kupo> beautifulsnow: join your local LUG also
<DIL_> Devourer: from VWware
<manaburn> VMware*
<beautifulsnow> kupo I don't know as much about Linux as I used to, I went a couple of years without my own computer so I forgot it all >_>
<DASPRiD> where is the swap partition with LVM configured?
<manaburn> or check the repos
<kaur> xb3rt,  run in terminal
<Tooommi> danand: actually, I haven't tried
<al-_-Gir> !howto EXE
<kane77> Housefly8k, I need some simple program that would give the percentage of cpu load (I want to use in my program to draw graph etc)
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Devourer> DIL_, it's not in the repositories?
<danand> Tooommi - ok :)
<snypzz_> really like this channel.....
<kaur> xb3rt,  open terminal and type irssi
<jrib> al-_-Gir: do you have a question we can help you with?
<al-_-Gir> !HOW TO DLL
<DIL_> Devourer: problems instlling from there
<snypzz_> thanks all......
<LjL> !fishing | al-_-Gir
<bradley__> gregbrady: its almost done, just 20 minutes left now
<ubotwo> al-_-Gir: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tooommi> danand: Maybe tomorrow, when I have time to fiddle around with linux :)
<Odd-rationale> qcjn: Go to Options --> Configuration And set the External Tools to mkfs.ext3
<DIL_> Devourer: i did anyway
<al-_-Gir> jrib , how i can run exe ? in ubuntu ?
<Linux_Fresher> BlueElmo: soz, was in mandrake channel , well, i could tell you why i need that but it would be off topic .. wouldnt want to disturb this channel with off topic .. you are most welcome to pm me though
<gregbrady> bradley__:I think it would be faster to make a hard drive from scratch!
<Devourer> DIL_, oh.
<xb3rt> kaur: that gave me some info...thanks
<beautifulsnow> al-_-Gir:  search google for WINEHQ it lets you run windows programs
<bradley__> gregbrady: yeah, it takes a LONG time
<kaur> xb3rt,  no problem
<al-_-Gir> thanks
<DrZaius55> Howdy.  I'm new to ubuntu (like it) been a gentoo user for years.  I'm used to compiling my own kernel, but I'm wandering how much utility setting pre-emption and clock frequency actually.. any ideas?
<beautifulsnow> al-_-Gir:  also read this nice guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<manaburn> (>'.')>
<beautifulsnow> KIRBYDANCE
<manaburn> YAY
<Housefly8k> kane77: i am not sure how to do that, I use a program called conky and it does that for me
<Tooommi> <(  '-')>
<manaburn> <('.'<)
<Housefly8k> kane77: maybe you can look at hoe conky does it
<jrib> al-_-Gir: ubuntu and windows are very different.  You should look at the native ubuntu applications for what you want to do instead of trying to use an exe on ubuntu.  If you find you must, you can try to use wine
 * beautifulsnow .. ermm.. BF is playing new smash game on wii *goes do kirby  dance on front of him* ^_^
<jrib> !wine > al-_-Gir (read the private message from ubotu)
<qcjn> Odd-rationale: ok,i've done it, but still only gives me propriety
<kane77> Housefly8k, okay.. thanx
<LjL> !ot | beautifulsnow
<UnknownUnivers1> How do I unzip all zip files in the current dir
<ubotwo> beautifulsnow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> !software > al-_-Gir (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> UnknownUnivers1: unzip *.zip
<Odd-rationale> qcjn: Delete that partition and recreate it.
<mttr> Any good program to repair damage mp3 ( i have over 70 that need repairs)
<axel> Hello! How to extract an ISO-File?
<al-_-Gir> thanks jrib
<qcjn> Odd-rationale: i can't delete it
<jrib> ubotwo: for file in *.zip; do unzip $file; done
<LjL> jrib: sorry, i can't allow ubotwo to interpret bash commands
<jrib> LjL: heh
<fabio_> axel, isomaster ?
<lensy> my server will not work
<axel> fabio_: Thanks I'll try it.
<lensy> v3ctor: are you there????? :-|
<Odd-rationale> qcjn: Is that partition the whole disk?
<manaburn> where????
<DASPRiD> where is the swap partition with LVM configured?
<lensy> im looking for v3ctor
<stemount^> Hey guys! has anyone used a Compact Flash card with their Ubuntu setup? Thinking about using it
<lensy> he was helping me and now hes gone
<Linux_Fresher> jrib: yeah Mandrake somehow attaches strace to icons / menus etc .. is it possible to do the same in ubuntu ? if yes then how
<qcjn> Odd-rationale: ii was the first partition
<lensy> i think im about to cry...
<manaburn> lol
<lensy> with frustration
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: not in a straghtforward manner that I can think of
<manaburn> whats your propblem?
<qcjn> i ve tried to format it in ext3, and i think it f*** somethin
<Odd-rationale> qcjn: have you tried gparted instead?
<DIL_> !fdisk | qcjn
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<qcjn> Odd-rationale: no
<lensy> manaburn: my server suddenly stoped doing VNC, samba, and Apache after i installed firestarter
<DIL_> !fdisk
<lensy> manaburn: so i flushed IP tables as instructed by v3ctorand now hes gone
<lensy> manaburn: and its still broken
<fabio_> !gnu-fdisk
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<qcjn> DIL_: sudo fdisk ?
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  aww .. anyways, thanks a loads for your time mate
<fabio_> !info gnu-fdisk
<lensy> :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
<lensy> *sobbing*
<ubotwo> gnu-fdisk: linux fdisk replacement based on libparted. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 116 kB, installed size 320 kB (Only available for None)
<myth-newb> I am having performance issues with my onboard x1250 card. shearing during hd playback and stuttering for the frist few seconds of a large vob. Is the card just weedy or is it lack of linux support for this card
<myth-newb> ?
<peppe> hello
<kaur> hi
<mttr> Help Any suggestions  to repair damage mp3 ( i have over 70 that need repairs)
<lensy> im just so fed up of being ignored in here...
<mttr> what is your problem lensy
<kaur> lensy, take it easy
<peppe> &list
<DIL_> qcjn, it is another tool that may assist, yes
<ubotwo> peppe: Admin, Alias, Babelfish, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Dict, Encyclopedia, Filter, Misc, Owner, Services, and User
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  btw will u be around for some more time ? i have some real bad issue on step 4 of installation of ubuntu from live cd to Hard Drive .. right now i am in vmware .. will need to reboot
<LjL> lensy: don't spam like that please
<peppe> !LIST
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !fishing | peppe
<ubotwo> peppe: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ThomPhoenix> Greetings.
<Linux_Fresher> !all-knowing
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<Odd-rationale> lol
<mttr> Help Any suggestions  to repair damage mp3 ( i have over 70 that need repairs)
<Linux_Fresher> :P
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: sure, but there will always be somewhere in this channel to help
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  kk brb rebooting
<LjL> don't abuse the bots
<tonyyarusso> mttr: that probably depends on how they broke
<fabio_> why a damaged mp3 ?
<kaur> mttr, are these the only copies?
<Alfarin> hm... synaptic apt thing doesn't work due to ca.archive.ubuntu.com being down...
<lensy> LjL: isnt that what the bots are there for :P
<Linux_Fresher> LjL  lol ya sorry mate but i really couldnt resist !!
 * Alfarin goes to try to tap it to use us.archive instead...
<LjL> no
<lensy> LjL: j/k :p
<myth-newb> I am having performance issues with my onboard x1250 card. shearing during hd playback and stuttering for the frist few seconds of a large vob. Is the card just weedy or is it lack of linux support for this card
<Linux_Fresher> btw uboto's pms were broken yesterday , dont know if its fixed now
<mttr> i have made copies of the damage one.. but that is all i have.. would prefer not to have to re-encode them
<NW2190> Hey, can you make a bash script that sshfs mounts a folder from another computer?
<ThomPhoenix> I just used bm43-fwcutter to get the broadcom firmware, but how do I actually enable my wireless device now?
<NW2190> I tried and it doesn't seem to work...
<kaur> mttr, ok
<LjL> Linux_Fresher: the bot itself is broken, that's why we have ubotwo
<mttr> does audacity have a batch fuction
<hischild_> LjL, what is/was wrong with it then?
<LjL> hischild_, we don't know.
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  brb rebooting
<mttr> i've used audacity to test one import than export.. that does seem to work. however unless there is a batch mode it would take a while
<ThaRabbit> mttr: you can try to load the mp3s with audacity and see if that can resave the file for you?
<ThaRabbit> mttr: ah, ok... lol, timing
<lensy> moreati: are you free yet? and if not do you know where v3ctor has vanished to??
<zcat[1]> ubotu has been broken for a couple days now? Nobody around here can fix an irc bot?!!
<qcjn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59076/
<hischild_> LjL, suppose there's not really something that i can do for it?
<ThomPhoenix> Where do I got for wireless support? This seems to be more of a chat channel.
<mttr> is there a batch mode function in Audacity ?
<moreati> lensy: not yet
<lensy> moreati: fine ok
<ThaRabbit> ThomPhoenix: this is support :) whatś the problem
<kaur> ThomPhoenix, what is wrong with wireless?
<lensy> moreati: do you know where v3ctor as gone?? He just wont speak to me for some reason, i think hes just gone afk
<hubuntu> It's a chat channel for support ;)
<moreati> no idea
<mttr> i can't seem to find much info on batch process for Audacity ?
<lensy> moreati: ok th nyway
<qcjn> DIL_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59076/
<ThomPhoenix> I have a broadcom device and needed to use the b43-fwcutter program to extract the firmware. It's now in my /firmware/ folder, but I need to use it. I think my wireless device hasn't been enabled yet.
<zcat[1]> anyone know where I can find a font that looks like an old VT100 terminal ?
<legend2440> DrZaius55: #ubuntu-kernel channel would probably be best place to ask
<ThaRabbit> mttr:http://www.audacityteam.org/manual/index.php?title=Batch_Processing
<LjL> hischild_, ubotwo will do for the time being.
<ThomPhoenix> There is a wireless-enable radiobutton on my laptop and it works under Windows, but not on Ubuntu.
<mttr> zcat how about 500 free fonts somewere on the enternet
<zcat[1]> isung karmasutra atm but it's too smooth..
<mttr> internet
<xb3rt> how do i tell if i have ubuntu fiesty or edgy
<kaur> I'd like to hear your opinions on that; https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/155142 What could be causing the problem?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 155142 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Noisy hard disk Gutsy (configuring grub is not enough)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<prince_jammys> xb3rt: type: lsb_release -a
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: does the wireless device show in lspci?
<mttr> Hey thanks a bunch ThaRabbit
<ThaRabbit> mttr: :) hope it helps bud
<Thingus> Xubuntu Gutsy isn't detecting my laptop battery
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: It shows a broadcom device there, yes.
<lensy> my server wont do vnc, samba, webmin or ssh. ANyone got any ideas???
<mttr> hope so to.. i will give that a try..
<hischild_> LjL, should i be able to help with something dont hesitate to ask  ....
<tonyyarusso> lensy: by "won't do", won't start the services or won't allow traffic on their ports?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: does ifconfig show a wlan0 ?
<lensy> tonryarusso: i mean no traffic flows on the ports, i had firestarter installed but i got rid of it and flushed IP tables but still nothing is working...
<xb3rt> i downloaded a new splash theme, where do i put it
<lensy> tornyarusso: if i try and access my website i just get a 502 bad gateway error... :'(
<tonyyarusso> !splash | xb3rt
<ubotwo> xb3rt: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Well, this is the actual output. Just one line about broadcom. I'm not sure if that is my wireless or the wired though: http://rafb.net/p/ymdpxu26.nln.html
<kupo> I'm still looking for someone who can help me troubleshoot why I can't get connectivity on startup
<sega01> hey
<bradley__> aww gregbrady left
<Steve^> If my laptop has 1 gig of RAM, should I be worried that  free  shows just 882MB?
<lensy> tornyarusso: if i try and access my website i just get a 502 bad gateway error... :'(
<kupo> anyone in here use WPA wirless with 7.10?
<lensy> yes
<lensy> me
<zcat[1]> kupo: yes
<lensy> i use WPA with ubuntu 7.10
<kupo> lensy: does yours work on startup fine? what driver are you using?
<sega01> does anyone know how to modify sudoers so that users must enter root's password to gain full access?
<tonyyarusso> lensy: Actually, the flushing of the table probably made it worse, since the default is block all inbound.
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: I think that output was just my wired. ifconfig shows only eth0 and lo.
<kupo> zcat[1]: same question to you
<lensy> kupo: mine has just worked out of the box
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: that is an ethernet device though, indeed a wired device
<sega01> Steve^, ram may be allocated for shared video memory
<DASPRiD> where is the swap partition with LVM configured?
<lensy> tonyarusso: then do you have any ideas before i shoot myself with frustration of something :'(
<tonyyarusso> kupo: fine out of the box here too, Intel 2915 abg with the ipw2200 driver.
<kupo> tonyyarusso: you need set up root account
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Normally I press a button to enable my wireless device, to give it power, but that button doesn't work on Ubuntu, it seems.
<Steve^> sega01, is there anyway to check that?
<tonyyarusso> lensy: read a good iptables guide and re-open the appropriate ports.
<xb3rt> ubotwo: im in the configuration editor, but cant find anything about splash
<tonyyarusso> kupo: No you don't.
<kupo> zcat[1]: lensy thanks anyway guys
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: ah :) the buttong probably does work, ubuntu just doesn't hav ethe driver
<sega01> Steve^, bios would be your best bet
<lensy> kupe: no probs..
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: which card was it again?
<kupo> tonyyarusso ok
<lensy> tonyarusso: i dont have time, would i be better just installing ubuntu again?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: and I take it this is a laptop?
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: ubotwo is a bot.
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: Dont' try to talk to it :)
<Steve^> sega01, oh, so it's OS independent. Thanks.    I also notice I have 0 swap, I would need to associate a partition for that?
<xb3rt> lol
<Dr_Willis>  ubotwo is a bot 2.0!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: The driver is in the Linux kernel Ubuntu uses (I use Hardy), and I manually extracted the necessary proprietary broadcom firmware. The only issue I have is how to enable the device under Ubuntu.
<xb3rt> Odd-rationale: at least he talks back
<lensy> tonyarusso: im just going to go for it and re-install
<xb3rt> :-)
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  Started installation program .. reached step 4 --> choosing 3rd option MANUAL ---> details of my HD on next line
<tonyyarusso> lensy: if you don't have much data to worry about, or can easily restore, sure.  Wish I knew offhand.
<lensy> tonryarusso: can u help me with something else before i do?
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: What kind of splash is this? usplash or login splash?
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  could we please private chat ? i have resized this chat window and its kinda scrolling too fast
<jrib> Linux_Fresher: you can join me in #ubuntu-classroom if you want
<xb3rt> Odd-rationale: usplash, but i plan on changing both
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  that would be great .. tx
<Odd-rationale> xb3rt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<days_of_ruin> white screen compiz
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: any clues?
<sega01> Steve^, no. i usually prefer to run without a swap
<sega01> 1GB of ram is a lot, and i don't use a swap file on my 128MB ram machines
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: checking, which card is it again :) ?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: broadcom wireless chip?
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Yes. b43
<Chipsa964> what do i do if my restart and shutdown buttons arent there when i click logout?
<myth-newb> does anyone here have an antec fusion vfd working under myth?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: did you run an update after the installation?
<sega01> i'm out, later
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: because apparantly, the update feature breaks the included broadcom wireless driver
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Yes, I did update.
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: If there is a bug report about it, can I have the link?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: see here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709259
<Chipsa964> ive been changing my desktop appearances and i guess one of the changes removed those 2 buttons :(
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Ouch, that is bad to hear. I hope this gets resolved soon.
<Linux_Fresher> Q: 80 GB SATA hd .. this contains windows xp and programs etc .. around 69500 mb is used .. the HD does not have partitions [ only one partition of full 80 gbs and is NTFS formatted ] .. i know i have to resize the partition and release 5 gb for Ubuntu, but the issue is little different .. remeber the figure 69500 MB USED space NOW, -->
<Linux_Fresher> First problem -->  the 'Format ?' column has the clickable box which is NON-Clickable .. is it a bug ?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: like the last poster in that topic suggests, manually reinstalling might solve the issue
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: he seems to have gotten things working
<Seeker`> how do you list packages that have been removed and have left stuff on the system?
<Seeker`> I know it involves dpkg, but cant remember what exactly
<AR1FA4_Uk> help
<Smuggle> [Seeker`]: try dpkg --reconfigure a
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: I will try. Although, I did a fresh install from the March 8 live cd. Would the issue be in there too?
<Odd-rationale> Seeker`: apt-get auto-remove ?
<jrib> Seeker`: dpkg -l | grep '^rc'
<moreati> lensy, i'm back. Have you rebooted that server?
<Smuggle> [Seeker`]: nevermind.. i said bullshit.. sorry
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: unsure, I have not used 8.04 yet :)
<AR1FA4_Uk> can anyone help me get my usb wifi working
<genius> anyone use xrandr?
<sFEARs> what the problem AR1FA4_Uk
<Odd-rationale> genius: i do
<Seeker`> jrib: Thanks
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Well, I will keep trying. Thanks :)
<genius> Odd-rationale: can we talk private?
<kupo> AR1FA4_Uk: first figure out which chipset it using
<Odd-rationale> genius: Sure.
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: try the manual reinstallation of the packages, as the topic suggests :) if that doesn't work - good luck finding an answer
<sFEARs> what kind of USB card are you using AR1FA4_Uk
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: Indeed.
<Odd-rationale> genius: Are you registered?
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: or wait till april when 8.04 goes final :)
<genius> Odd-rationale: please start chat with me
<Odd-rationale> !register | genius
<ubotwo> genius: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<AR1FA4_Uk> belkin usb
<Odd-rationale> genius: nvm just /join #Odd-rationale
<ThomPhoenix> ThaRabbit: If Ubuntu has troubles activating my broadcom device, it will still have that issue in april, unless I prod about it ;)
<AR1FA4_Uk> chipset is ralink
<kupo> AR1FA4_Uk: you need to find out the chipset
<sFEARs> at grub bootup i have an option to boot into recovery mode.. which logs into root without a password.. which kind of defeats the purpose of all the password security.. anyone have any tips for me on this little thing
<kupo> AR1FA4_Uk: gotcha
<ThaRabbit> TomPhoenix: well the topic suggests the update manager breaks the driver, it's a known bug which will hopefully get sorted :)
<bluefox83> i compiled the latest alsa from source (1.0.16) and now i am having trouble getting ubuntu to use the newer alsa...any way to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> sFEARs: no it doesn't
<jester7> anybody know how to change preferred wireless networks order in network-manager?
<sFEARs> it doesn't?
<IndyGunFreak> no, it just logs you n to a CLI, if you want root access, you still have to use sudo\
<hischild_> sFEARs, lock the boot manager and remove the recovery? however be warned: you can't get back in then if you screw it up
<xb3rt> whats the tar isntall command for a .gz
<kupo> AR1FA4_Uk:  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Belkin
<AR1FA4_Uk> thx ill go look at that
<dude_> hi all
<crxyem> I just upgraded from 6.10 > 7.04 > 7.10, everything seems to be running just fine other than high processor loads
<ThaRabbit> xb3rt: tar -zxvf extracts a file.tar.gz
<IndyGunFreak> hmm wait, maybe it does
<kupo> AR1FA4_Uk: that list will tell you which driver to use
<dude_> I'm new to irc, can someone tell me how to join a specific channel?
<IndyGunFreak> that does seem rather stupid.
<xb3rt> ThaRabbit: thank you
<Starnestommy> dude_: /join #channel
<Woody_> #channel
<dude_> does it matter what server I'm on?
<Starnestommy> dude_: somewhat.
<Starnestommy> which network matters more.
<dude_> i'm trying to join the wikichan chan
<crxyem> any ideas on how to figure out what the offending process is ??
<dude_> but i think i'm doing something wrong
<Starnestommy> dude_: I don't think it's on freenode... do you know which server it's on?
<ryanakca> dude_: do you know what server the channel is on?
<ThaRabbit> dude_: irc basics - http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<dude_> no idea
<dude_> lemmie check see if I find it
<ThaRabbit> it's on rizon.net
<erUSUL> crxyem: run "top"
<dude_> it says irc.rizon.net
<dude_> exactly its
<Thingus> Does anyone know why Xubuntu Gutsy would stop detecting my laptop battery?
<IndyGunFreak> sFEARs: i guess if you're that concerned about it.., you could remove the recovery mode from your bootup list, just make sure you have a live CD handy so if something goes wrong, you can mount your menu list and add it back in if needed
<dude_> irc:
<IndyGunFreak> and don't actually (*remove* it, just comment it out
<dude_> irc://irc.rizon.net/wikichan
<Starnestommy> dude_: /server irc.rizon.net then /join #wikichan
<ThaRabbit> dude_: start an irc client... do /server irc.rizon.net and then /j #wikichan
<IndyGunFreak> dude_: you need to join the rizon server, then the channel
<dude_> ohhh ok
<ThaRabbit> +1 for starnestommy
<dude_> thanks you guys, very helpful!
<crxyem> erUSUL I've done that already, but it seems like normal processes, Xorg, superkaramba, etc.... nothing out of the ordinary
<CTho> I want to bind alt+shift+tab to previous window, but compizconfig settings manager won't let me
<CTho> how do i figure out why?
<darx> never mind i set it to -5
<lynucs> hello, how ubuntu does configure automatically the asoundrc for a soundcard? which tool/script?
<ThaRabbit> previous app window or previous desktop?
<dan__> Alright
<dan__> Now I got addicted to Linux , It's time to move onto some .py programming
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/
<snypzz> anyone out there setup the cube
<AR1FA4_Uk> ok i have found the driver which is rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz im new to linux and unlike exe it dosent execute itself, help?
<dan__> You need drivers for it
<dan__> Kubuntu is the lightweight version
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Do you have compizconfig-setting-manager?
<ryanakca> !compile | AR1FA4_Uk
<ubotwo> AR1FA4_Uk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dan__> It's missing many features
<snypzz> yes
<dan__> you should install the full version
<RedHeron> Okay... just got a video cam, uses the ov519 chip. Got the source code for the chip so I could maybe compile it. Problem is... I don't program, so what do I *DO* with it to get my video camera working? It's not set up to be its own program.
<AR1FA4_Uk> ok thx
<xb3rt> Where do i place a usplash-theme.so to get it to work
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Have you enabled the cube and rotate cube plugins?
<Bruno_> hello
<ryanakca> dan__: no, Kubuntu uses KDE, which is completely different from GNOME
<dan__> ryan , your right
<RedHeron> source code for the chip's *drivers* not the chip itself, I meant.
<snypzz> I think I installed the full version
<Bruno_> i have a strange problem with my ipod touch and router, can anyone help?
<CTho> Odd-rationale: is there an easy way to get the ubuntu source package with patches included for things?
<ryanakca> snypzz: you installed Ubuntu, and you want to enable the effects?
<Dr_Willis> ryanakca,  you did try the other commands it suggests? what sort of DVD drive is this?  does other linux live cd's see the device?
<snypzz> did that...
<BlueElmo> xb3rt: I use startupmanager (in the repos)
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: What do you get with that?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: you have to compile the driver and load it into the kernell
<Odd-rationale> CTho: Don't know. Sorry.
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: you may find this usefull - http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page
<ryanakca> snypzz: then go to System -> Preferences -> Desktop effects   or something simillar. Rightmost menu on the top taskbar iirc
<snypzz> need to display the screen
<ryanakca> !effects | snypzz
<ubotwo> snypzz: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: That's where I got the drivers... I don't know what the next step is.
<ryanakca> snypzz: sorry, wrong factoid
<CTho> ah, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-580116.html solved my problem
<snypzz> need to display the cube on my desktop
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: the main page has a link to "installation instructions"
 * RedHeron can't wrap brain around that.
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Open comiz-config-settings-manager
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: Yes, I tried them with similar results. It is a  "Lightscribe DVD +/- Writer / CD Writer". If that's not enough, I can pop open the case and look inside
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Tell me when you have it open
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: I thought I did it right, but apparently I didn't, because it's still not working.
 * ut2004player5863 yawns
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: should I pastebin the output from the other commands?
<Dr_Willis> ryanakca,  is it IDE or SATA - is a good thing to lknow.
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: you followed the installation instructions :) ?
<ut2004player5863> \kill ghost command
<ut2004player5863> =(
<snypzz> ok open
<CTho> <Shift><Alt>Tab   instead of   Shift+Alt+Tab
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Yes.
<RedHeron> rmmod, etc.
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Click the ckeck boxes next to the "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube" plugins
<Thingus> Can any help me find out why my battery isn't being detected?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: and have you tried to use the ubuntu repository version?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: done?
 * STOP_STEALING_MY somthing
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: That's the first version I tried.
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: IDE
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: which didn't work either I take it
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Nope. :-(
 * RedHeron is determined, though... :-9
<STOP_STEALING_MY> moreati: whats the command to kill ghost?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: is the webcam connected to your pc now?
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: last time it worked was about 4 weeks ago (well, last time I checked)
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: No, not at the moment.
<ryanakca> STOP_STEALING_MY: for your irc nick?
<Starnestommy> STOP_STEALING_MY: /msg nickserv help ghost
<snypzz> ok
<moreati> STOP_STEALING_MY: huh, why me? What is ghost?
<Dr_Willis> ryanakca,  could be some issue with the libata changes, thats making the device show up as a  scsi drive now, or other confuseion. what is the actual device of the dvd? can you read/mount it normally?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Now click on "General Options"
<snypzz> now how do I
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: could you hook it up and try the lspci command in a terminal.. see if it lists your camera
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Thanks, I'll try that now.
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: don't know, should be /dev/hd<something> ?
<snypzz> ok listening...
<Thingus> Do I have to use profanity to get a bit of help, here?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Under the Desktop Size tab set the H=4 V=1 and #desktop=1
<Woody_> c
<STOP_STEALING_MY> i am ut2004player.....
<Dr_Willis> ryanakca,  could be  hd## or it may be sd##
<moreati> STOP_STEALING_MY: sorry nover dealt with 'ghost'
 * moreati wonders how I typed and o instead of e
<STOP_STEALING_MY> can someone kick ut2004player.... -_- because thats me
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Got that?
<snypzz> ok
<Starnestommy> STOP_STEALING_MY: /msg nickserv ghost ut2004player password
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: shit, sorry... use the lsusb command, not lspci
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Now go to System --> Preferences --> Appearance and under the Visual Effects tab select Custom
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: It doesn't even list all of what's working... just the roots, etc.
<bluefox83> whats the latest available version of alsa for gutsy? latest i can find is 1.0.14
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Ah, okay, thanks.
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Yes, it's listed.
<moreati> welcome back
<ThaRabbit> ok, now try dmesg | grep video
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: BTW, you might want to prefix the nick of the person you are talking to at the front of your message. Like I do. Hint: Use <tab>, e.g. Odd<tab>
<Trevor224> hey hey :) can someone help me with installing zimbra on 7.10?
<ut2004player> finally
<ryanakca> Dr_Willis: I have /dev/ sda,   sda1  sda2  sda5  sdb   sdb1  sdb2  sdb5  sdc   sdd    sde    sdf. sda,sdb seem to be my two harddrives (guessing by the numbers). sdc through to sdf complain about "mount: No medium found"
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Returned to command line.
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: No result.
<ut2004player> TY Starnestommy
<bluefox83> !alsa
<ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kestir> can someone tell me why I've been bothering with the horrible solution of dual booting when the perfectly amazing solution vmware has been right in front of me for so long?
<jengle> hi everyone
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: hmm... then try dmesg | grep cam
<jengle> can someone explain dmesg's '-n' flag?
<v3ctor> kestir: we like to make you suffer
<LjL> kestir: because you wanted to play games...?
<Dr_Willis> ryanakca,  all the usb and media card readers may also be shown also. check 'dmesg' output.  - could see what ls -l /dev/cdrom shows also
<kestir> LjL: that's it mostly...
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Is it working?
<ryanakca> jengle: 'man dmesg'
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Same: 0 result
<jengle> ryanakca: no shit.
<kestir> ryanakca: wrong answer
<Trevor224> is there anyone who can help me with installing zimbra on 7.10?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Wow, it's not there!
<ryanakca> jengle: well, its 4 lines. I could pastebinit for you though :)
<LjL> language jengle
<kestir> ryanakca: he didn't ask for the contents of dmesg's man page
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: apparantly... allright, now try cat /prc/bus/usb/drivers
<jengle> ryanakca: obviously i know that there's a -n flag because i already read the man page. the problem is i don't understand what it means.
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: looking for system
<Woody_> Anyone know a good tutorial for Samba? I want to eventually share directories to users on a small network for backing up purposes but don't want them to see the other users directories.
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: At the gnome menu bar. next to applications and places
<LjL> jengle, when a program asks syslog to log a message, it gives it a priority
<IndyGunFreak> Trevor224: what is zimbra?
<Woody_> or more to the point, each others directories
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Empty directory.
<Trevor224> indy- its an email server
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: :( ok
<geoff> fglrxinfo always reports MESA as the driver wen my xorg.conf has "fglrx" as the driver in the device section im confused...
<Dr_Willis> Woody_,  install the 'samba-doc' package and read the 2+ books it includes. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Trevor224: if you're gonna use my name, use my full name, or its kinda pointless cuz i won't see what you say
 * RedHeron tries a recompile from root.... will tackle permissions after.
<Dr_Willis> Woody_,  what you want to do - is rather easy to setup.
<ThaRabbit> sudo updatedb, when that finishes do sudo locate ov51x
<RedHeron> locate ov5
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Already did. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> Trevor224: did you download it?
<Woody_> So I keep hearing I have the connectivity set up OK but not the security
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Found it now?
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: still looking
<Trevor224> IndyGunFreak yea, its downloaded, i read something saying i need to change the version number in a file to version 6 since it apparently doesnt install on 7.10.. i have it downloaded though
<Chipsa964> what do i do if my restart and shutdown buttons arent there when i click logout?
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: try to modprobe ov51x-jpeg
<Chipsa964> ive been changing my desktop appearances and i guess one of the changes removed those 2 buttons :(
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: and then do dmesg to see the result
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Don't look in the ccsm. Look at the menu bar on the top panel
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Fatal, not found
<IndyGunFreak> Trevor224: weird, i have no idea.. doesn't make much sense, maybe look for an option thats in the repositories
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: The same panel as your system clock.
<Linux_Fresher> jrib:  one last Q in classroom channel before i hit Next !!
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: ohh ok..
<Woody_> Dr_Willis, Anything is easy if you know how.  :)
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: something went wrong with the driver compilation then :) remove it all and redo the compilation?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: :)
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: That's what I'm trying.
<Dr_Willis> Woody_,  i learned all i know about samba from reading those books.
<Trevor224> IndyGunFreak not quite sure what that is, i think i will just end up going back to version 6.06 and try that.. thanks for trying
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: I shall say no more and let you get to it then XD
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: get out of compiz...
<Dr_Willis> Woody_,  figureing out exactly what you want to do is half the battle. :P
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: What do you mean?
<demosh> anyone have a solution to nautilus showing "dot" files/folders on samba shares?
<nery> hola necesito ayuda con mi laptop
<Dr_Willis> demosh,  i noticed that on ONE share.. but not on anothe rshare.
<Woody_> Dr_Willis  I'll take a look as some more docs, searching for that now. thx
<LjL> !es | nery
<ubotwo> nery: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if its a samba setting.
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: system what...?
<nery> sorry
<machtyn> anyone here able to give me a hand on getting a dial up modem to work?
<kestir> where are gnome-terminal themes kept/stored?
<demosh> Dr_Willis: now that you mention it, i only have that on one share too
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: System --> Preferences --> Appearance and under the Visual Effects tab select Custom
<demosh> quite annoying
<mjbraun> Why would I have a device visible under /proc/scsi/scsi but not visible under dev? At startup it gets created as /dev/sg4 but isn't there anymore.
<LjL> !dialup | machtyn
<ubotwo> machtyn: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<icesword> hi
<icesword> !8.04
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Woody_> Dr_Willis it might very well be a user/group issue
<Dr_Willis> demosh,  :)   I havent looked into it much. I just noticed it yesterday.
<Woody_> Dr_Willis I'm looking into that as well
<demosh> i wonder if it has to do with permissions
<kestir> where are gnome-terminal themes kept/stored?
<demosh> on the share its happening to me on, hitting "ctrl+h" (show/hide hidden files) in nautilus reveals more dot files
<LoSt-MiNd> ago.il.us.chatnet.org
<demosh> but certain dot files stay visible regardless
<LoSt-MiNd> errr
<LoSt-MiNd> sorry
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Working?
<LoSt-MiNd> i didn'trealize i joined a channel
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: not yet...
<bradley__> can anyone help me get this installed ??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: What happens when you select the custom radio button?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: bzip2 is non-functional
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: That was probably the issue.
<bradley__> can anyone help me get this installed ??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Reinstalling it and the packages.
<demosh> Dr_Willis: mind checking if on the share you have that happening to, ctrl+h reveals more dot files or hides part of them?
<UnknownUniverse> How do I rename *.something to *.something
<Odd-rationale> UnknownUniverse: mv file file
<Aval0n> hey guys can someone a little more savy help me figure out whey this is breaking?
<Aval0n> http://pastebin.org/23014
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: ok select what in custom
<ryanakca> Can someone help me figure out why (K)Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive? see output of cdrecord -scanbus  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58993/ . IDE CD/DVD drive. Running the two commands suggested in the pastebin produce similar results.
<Odd-rationale> UnknownUniverse: e.g. mv myfile.txt yourfile.txt
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Select the Custom Radio button
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: ok :)
<UnknownUniverse> Odd-rationale: script ofc
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: doing some webcam work of my own here, so I might be a little slow on the reply
<UnknownUniverse> Odd-rationale: for f in *.foo; do mv "$f" "${f%.foo}.bar"; done
<kestir> where are gnome-terminal themes kept/stored?
<beautifulsnow> *FACEPALM* how do i mount a hdd so that regular users can write to it?
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: Not an issue.
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: selected custom
<RedHeron> beautifulsnow: define "regular"?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Working?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: I mean the cube?
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: then I get Customize theme
<beautifulsnow> RedHeron:  hehe, *ponders* my normal user, the one I log in with to gnome
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Are you on the Visual Effects tab?
<johan> hi
<johan> im kinda having trouble with compiz
<johan> sry if im interrupting anyone else who need help
<bradley__> can anyone help me get whats one this page installed can anyone help me get this installed ??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bradley__> ???
<Alan_M> johan, we use tab completion so we can help numerous people at the same time :)
<Alan_M> your not interruptiong anybody.
<pumpitup> by editiing my sources list and switching gutsy for hardy is this a safe way to dist-upgrade
<beautifulsnow> johan:  its okay, dont be afraid to ask your question, be as detailed as you can, and wait for someone to be able to help you ^_^
<jrib> pumpitup: no
<capiCrimm> does anyone know a simple program or way to generate simple sound waves?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Got it now?
<zcat[1]> beautifulsnow: for native filesystems, you mount it, then you set ownership and/or permissions on the directories within it.
<jrib> capiCrimm: audacity I believe
<johan> what is that? :S (kinda new to irc and linux) so im kinda confused..been a long time windows user ;)
<Aval0n> anyone know the ffmpeg-dev package name?
<pumpitup> jrib> is there some docs on how to then ?
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: ok set
<Aval0n> apt-get doesn't like ffmpeg-dev
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Is cube working now?
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: now how do I see it
<jrib> pumpitup: you understand hardy is still being developed?
<johan> so if i ask my question...is it just to wait? ^
<Dr_Willis> demosh,  it seems to change the #. but not sure what its hiding/showing. its always showing the .DIRECTORIES it seems
<beautifulsnow> yes johan, whoever can help you will help you
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: ctrl+alt+left/right arrow or ctrl+alt+left-mousebutton-press and hold
<johan> and hi everyone..im new here :P
<bradley__> johan: its kinda like a help channel
<pumpitup> jrib> yeah well .. i guess ill keep gutsy but will i be able to run kde4 with gutsy
<ThaRabbit> johan: what is the problem
<beautifulsnow> welcome to Ubuntu johan ^_^
<ryanakca> johan: yep, ask your question and we'll help you out :)
<Aval0n> or they'll completely ignore it
<Aval0n> :)
<bradley__> yeah like they have mine
<Dr_Willis> demosh,  seems its only hiding the .files, not the .dirs
<bradley__> !!!
<Odd-rationale> !patience
<ubotwo> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> pumpitup: I believe so.  #kubuntu can probably tell you more
<LjL> !kde4 | pumpitup
<ubotwo> pumpitup: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ThaRabbit> feel free to ask your question johan ;)
<pumpitup> :)
<johan> Well...i've got a few problems..started with ubuntu a couple of hours ago...got kinda lured into it by watching numerous youtube videos...i wanted the cube to work, changing the theme aint working either
<zcat[1]> I have a presentation on 'how the internet works. I have two days to prepare...
<miko3k> hi ... could you tell me how to create /dev/fb* files, please ...
<jrib> Aval0n: you probably want libavcodec-dev
<johan> if its any help im using a intel gma 950 card
<Odd-rationale> zcat[1]: Good luck
<zcat[1]> this should be interesting
<johan> @ avalon..did you play jk2 years ago? :P
<RedHeron> ThaRabbit: No v4l installed... dependencies, people!
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: working
<Aval0n> jrib I have installed
<ArthurArchnix> Aval0n: apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Aval0n> jk2?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: Good for you!
<johan> ohh..i guess you didnt :P
<Aval0n> Aragorn94: thanks
<ThaRabbit> RedHeron: isn't linux lovely :D
<Aval0n> what is it
<johan> jedi knight 2 ^
<Aval0n> heheh
<Aval0n> oh
<Aval0n> lol no
<zcat[1]> ROFL.. trying to decide how deep I should get into address allocation and routing.. I think 'not very deep' should be best
<johan> played with a guy with the same nick
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: poping from screen to screen
<ThaRabbit> johan: you have compiz enabled?
<johan> well..did anyone read my problem :P
<bradley__> can anyone help me get the driver talked about on this site installed can anyone help me get this installed ??? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  ?????????????????///
<Aragorn94> AvalOn: for wut??
<jrib> Aval0n: so what are you trying to do?
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: poping from screen to screen
<DASPRiD> where is the swap partition in /dev/mapper/ defined?
<drc> zcat[1]:  Two word presentation:  Deep Voodoo :)
<LjL> bradley__, that page talks about many drivers, how am i supposed to know which one you want installed?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: What do you mean?
<ArthurArchnix> bradley__: Pre-requisite... make sure you have radeon video card.
<johan> well...ive tryed the "sudo compiz" thing...but when i do that it kinda flips out and the desktop gets all weird its like the "explorer.exe" stops working
<bradley__> LjL: sorry i am running an ATI Radeon card with Ubuntu 7.19
<LjL> ArthurArchnix: why?
<bradley__> *7.10
<snypzz> Odd--rationale: trying to view the cube on my desktop
<zcat[1]> Yeah.. unfortunately that's how most users see it.. I'd like to explan some of the magic because it's quite cool how it all works
<DASPRiD> johan, explorer.exe?
<Odd-rationale> snypzz: did you try ctrl+alt+click-and-hold-left-mouse-button ?
<bradley__> ArthurArchnix: i do
<beautifulsnow> johan:  there are a few things that you have to do to make compiz be all pretty... here, let me find a nice guide for you :)
<LjL> bradley__: have you tried simply using the Restricted Manager?
#ubuntu 2009-03-02
<ActionParsnip> arthus: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<arthus> ActionParsnip: yea, I've gotten that far
<NeoDragon> ok I will use the alternate cd, but should I go with 8.04 or 8.10
<nbeebo> !cssm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cssm
<arthus> but I don't know the config setting
<nbeebo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LjL> newbie12: your question makes no sense. try to give it a subject, for a start, and put it in one line.
<rww> !ccsm > nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo, please see my private message
<LjL> john__: A drive cable...?
<trece8> LjL, A: drive cable, floppy disks i assume
<rww> john__: twisted ribbon cable?
<redvamp128> nbeebo:  do you have firefox (copy this link and it should auto install it) apt://compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> arthus: the servername should be the name in /etc/hostname
<LjL> rww: but it's not twisted is it
<nbeebo> redvamp128,  oh ok, cool, thanks!
<redvamp128> nbeebo:  or you can type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<john__> LjL you know like the ide cable,  would it be the same for the Adrive
<rww> LjL: the one for floppy drives is, I think.
<LjL> john__: it's called a floppy drive.
<usser> ActionParsnip, if he doesnt have dns server setup it aint going to help
<iniciante> ubuntu-br
<LjL> john__: and no, it's not the same cable
<DGMurdockIII> can anyone help me fix my screen ressalotun when i cant get to the app to do it i want to have it auto detect this is on 8.10
<ActionParsnip> usser: was getting to that ;)
<trece8> john_ : floppy cable
<NeoDragon> ok I will use the alternate cd, but should I go with 8.04 or 8.10?
<redvamp128> nbeebo:  it can set things for compiz that you would not be able to do without a lot of updating config files... (makes it easier)
<LjL> rww: nope, at least not the ones for the floppy drives i always had. it's just like an IDE cable, just with fewer pins
<arthus> the hostname isn't listed anywhere in the samba config
<usser> ActionParsnip, i find it easier to just install winbind and use wins for name resolution
<trece8> i have ubuntu 8.04 : How do you undo the last software update?
<iniciante> ajuda em portugues
<arthus> but it's correctly set in /etc/hostname
<LjL> !br | iniciante
<ubottu> iniciante: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ianm_> how should I be using a wacom pad with this xorg.conf?  http://pastebin.com/m152851a
<nbeebo> redvamp128, oh ok i see, i also tried download simple-ccsm, maybe its even easier to do what i want with it... anyway, thanks ill be mixing with it now!...
<ActionParsnip> arthus: you could add an entry to the system connecting to the samba to resolve the name to an ip using hosts file
<rww> LjL: Heh. Pretty sure mine has a twist in it. Looking online, it seems like there should be one on wires 10-16.
<john__> LjL so it is a twisted ribbon cable
<bertolo> anyone know how can i edit xorg conf safely ?
<DGMurdockIII> can anyone help me fix my screen ressalotun when i cant get to the app to do it i want to have it auto detect this is on 8.10?
<arthus> ActionParsnip: hmm, ok
<arthus> I know how to do that
<usser> arthus, try using wins
<redvamp128> NeoDragon:  I tried booting the dell laptop with the live cd and it would start but then blank screen-- once I used the alternate cd and used the cli (to install) it then worked perfect (though you have to be connected to the web) because the alternate grabs the latest from the web.
<usser> arthus, sudo apt-get install winbind
<nightrid3r> arthus global section , netbios name
<LjL> rww: ah yes, that's true. i was thinking "twisted pair", which it clearly is not
<usser> arthus, edit /etc/nsswitch.conf
 * rww nods
<ActionParsnip> arthus: thus making the name resolve to the ip on the local machine
<redvamp128> NeoDragon:  that and I had to hit the f12 key to get to the alternate boot functions
<arthus> ActionParsnip: that seems easiest
<ActionParsnip> arthus: you could even have it as a different name in the hosts file if you so wish
<trece8> john_ : just ask for floppy disk cable... i assume it's easier
<usser> arthus, modify hosts and networks lines so they read something like this hosts:          files wins mdns4_minimal dns mdns4
<LjL> john__: if you're looking to buy one - just ask for a 34-pin floppy cable.
<usser> arthus, just add wins basically after files
<arthus> usser: ok, got it
<jacekowski> john__: or buy usb floppy
<NeoDragon> Ok great thanks
<usser> arthus, after its done sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart
<LjL> john__: it may well be a "twisted ribbon cable", but if you ask for that... you might be given a thousand different things
<usser> arthus, now try pinging your machine from a windows machine by name
<arthus> sweet! it gets the right IP
<usser> arthus, cool
<arthus> ...and it connects :)
<ActionParsnip> arthus: sweet
<arthus> thanks!
<usser> arthus, no problem
 * john__ I know this was a strange question but I was working on some material to teach a class on the ComTIA a free class on the Essential
<ActionParsnip> arthus: hosts can be fun to prank your mates
<arthus> ActionParsnip: haha, ya
<LjL> john__: i just don't think it has a *name* as such.
<ActionParsnip> arthus: go into their hosts and add a porn site ip for www.google.com ;)
<grobda24> Hello. I'm trying to get pulseaudio working. Should default audio device be set to "alsamixer:hw:0" in gconf ?
<LjL> john__: it's a PC floppy cable. it probably was (almost) the same cable on the original IBM PC.
<ActionParsnip> arthus: it can also be used for good, like resolvin known bad names to 127.0.0.1 so if anything trys to calll home or access bad sites it resolves to local host and fails
<john__> ok I was hoping it was a twisted cable,  Thank you guys  and you to LjL
<joanki123> anyone have problems with usb devices?
<trece8> all kinds of usb devices?
<ASUSBlue> burn option in compiz does not work all others work
<ASUSBlue> any suggestions
<DGMurdockIII> can anyone help me fix my screen ressalotun when i cant get to the app to do it i want to have it auto detect this is on 8.10??
<ActionParsnip> ASUSBlue: headinto #compi
<ActionParsnip> DGMurdockIII: what video card? run lspci | grep -i vga
<sarae> hi
<sarae> i need to mount a 2gb sd card it wont allo me
<ASUSBlue> what is compi
<Guest13541> i want to make it so that scrolling will not change workspaces, any suggestions?
<sarae> says i gotta be a super user to mount an sd card
<ActionParsnip> compiz... ithought you'd work it out so didnt correct myself
<ActionParsnip> sarae: use the same command, just start it with the word 'sudo'
<ActionParsnip> sarae: only root can mount anything at all, as well as umount
<sarae> ActionParsnip: i know i read
<bertolo> someon knows how to change xorg.conf
<bertolo>  ?
<rww> bertolo: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ActionParsnip> sarae: all better now?
<bertolo> rww: lol........
<sarae> http://pastebin.com/m2153dafe
<sarae> no ActionParsnip
<sarae> ActionParsnip: it simply will not allow me to mount it
<_VIM_> rww: wha? no vi? nano is just as hard as vi is. :)
<sarae> the sd card is formated automatically by my kodak camera
<sarae> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> sarae: sudo mkdir /media/2gb; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/2gb -o uid=1000
<yeti1> how do i turn off the scroll wheel changing workspaces?
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: hard is apersonal gauge
<_VIM_> ActionParsnip: I suppose.
<sarae> ActionParsnip: i'll try rebooting with the volume in
<ActionParsnip> sarae: its formatted fat16 so is supported by the kernel itself
<TecR0c> when i write a program in c then i compile it with gcc i also get the file a.out which i then run ./a.out what am i doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: sounds perfect to me
<TecR0c> ActionParsnip shouldn't i get the programs name not a.out ?
<_VIM_> to the average noob they cannot save a nano file or a vi file, both require one command to save, so both are equally difficult..
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: make sure its marked as executable which chmod +x ./a.oth
<maco> TecR0c: no. you didnt tell it to name it anything different.
<dtchen_> TecR0c: you need to pass -o foo
<maco> ActionParsnip: a.out gets automatically marked executable
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: nope, a.out is normal. youu can specify the name at compile time if you wish
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: gcc hello.cpp -o hello
<Mooqy> should i dl the 64 bit version or the 32
<TecR0c> how do i specify a name at output
<TecR0c> ohh
<TecR0c> ok, let me try that :)
<Mooqy> i have a 64 bit processor but arent there problems with it
<rww> Mooqy: Not really, these days. It works fine for me.
<Mooqy> k
<ActionParsnip> Mooqy: none at all, java can be a pain otherwise its fine
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Whenever I play sound in mplayer (with ao=alsa), I get Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.  How do I troubleshoot and fix this, so that I can play sound with mplayer?
<yeti1> Anybody know how to turn off the scroll wheel changing workspaces????
<jonaskoelker> it seems that all alsa programs have this problem; certainly brainworkshop does too
<maco> ActionParsnip: when is java *not* a pain? /me goes back to trying to make java GUIs
<Daft_Punk> how can i find out what port 80 is being used by? i enter my IP into a web browser and some sort of http server comes up but i dont know whats using it!!!
<ActionParsnip> maco: true. i hate java
<rww> Mooqy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428 has a pretty good pros/cons list
<maco> Daft_Punk: did you install apache, maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: netstat -a | grep 80
<Guest1201> ?
<redvamp128> Mooqy:  you may want to use the #ubuntu-offtopic room -- but there are not as many problems with 64bit other than most things are just coded for 32bit but drivers are getting better.
<Guest1201> ello?
<Daft_Punk> maco, no
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, thx ill try that
<rww> !hi | mezy
<ubottu> mezy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<redvamp128> Mooqy:  that and 64bit with the right libraries can run all 32bit programs
<maco> Mooqy: 64bit's not a problem for much. just about everyting is compiled for both. running 32bit windows apps in wine might be difficult though
<mezy> can somone help me?
<phloat> I'm having a lot of problems with getting intrepid to see my wired network and could use some help. I'm also trying to reinstall it and I just keep getting the message "Buffer I/O error on device sr0" among other things scrolling across the screen. It won't even boot from the CD
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: netstat -a will show all stuffs running
<maco> !ask | mezy
<ubottu> mezy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<C-S-B> what kind of usb devices?
<C-S-B> storage? Bluetooth?
<maco> phloat: bad CD
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, nothing seems to be on port 80 specifically, i have this HTTP file server i want to run on port 80 but it says something else is using it so idk
<mezy> cool
<maco> phloat: /dev/sr0 is the cd drive
<maco> phloat: at least, thats what it sounds like is wrong...
<yeti1> anybody know how to change the scroll wheel changing desktops?
<aperson> does anyone have a preferred cd rip/encode (to mp3) solution?  grip/soundjuicer just isn't doing it for me
<ActionParsnip> Daft_Punk: sudo netstat -lpn | grep :80
<yeti1> aperson: perhaps grip
<ActionParsnip> !ripping
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<yeti1> aperson: i'm not sure if it will rip to mp3 but take a look
<aperson> yetil: grip doesn't work, it endlessly rips cds
<SirBe> WHAT
<SirBe> how
<SirBe> why
<maco> yeti1: note the "grip just isnt doing it for me" :P
<SirBe> am i here
<SirBe> :(
<ActionParsnip> SirBe: yes
<maco> SirBe: no. you're on the moon.
<SirBe> oh
 * maco nods emphatically
<SirBe> *why am i here
<yeti1> aperson: oops, missed that line... and i have had limited experience with it, my bad :)
<SirBe> ;)
<Daft_Punk> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      13298/wineserver                  tcp6       0      0 :::8008                 :::*                    LISTEN      7508/java
<aperson> ActionParsnip, I'd use sound-juicer if it worked and if I would be more 'automatic'
<rww> SirBe: #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net is the default channel and server for several IRC clients distributed with Ubuntu. To change channel, type /join #channelname. To change server, type /server address.of.server
<phloat> Thanks maco.
<aperson> yetil: no worries
<ActionParsnip> aperson: you could do it at command line
<mezy> its a weird problem. i installed ubuntu ibex on a micro sd, and can access it via usb. my problem is that i cant update linux-image-generic kernel, or whatever it is, on this installation. im wondering if it is because i have it on a micro sd, usb, or something that i may have down inadvertently
<mezy> hope someone can help
<yeti1> aperson: i'm getting no luck from anyone else... do u know how to change the scroll wheel so that it doesn't change desktops?
<phloat> Maco, do you know anything about intrepid not seeing a wired connection?
<ActionParsnip> !info abcde | aperson
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.6-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<ActionParsnip> aperson: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/abcde-your-command-line-cd-ripper/
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, nothing is running on port 80, its either 8080 or 8008, but my http server says i cant use port 80, something else is using it, so it defaults to 8080 which is http alt
<aperson> I looked into abcde, I couldn't find any way to change encoding options
<aperson> yetil: do you have ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> aperson: maybe in /etc/abcde.conf
<ActionParsnip> aperson: man abcde
<Caesi> Hi all, how can I deactivate OSS and activate ALSA again? it doesn't work under System -> Preferences -> Sound
<joshjtl> hi, how can i uninstall something like gtk2-engine-murrine without having to remove packages: ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-desktop ... ?
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop | joshjtl: you can't, but it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> joshjtl: you can't, but it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-artwork: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<yeti1> aperson: no
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: sure, just apt-get remove it and dont run apt-get autoremove if they are the dependancies of that app
<aperson> yetil: I'm pretty positive you can change it there
<maco> phloat: nope. i pretty much skipped intrepid
<joshjtl> rww: why does it recommend to reinstall when upgrading? (does it mean updating or upgrading...)
<rww> joshjtl: It means upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu (i.e., from Intrepid to Jaunty). It recommends that because if new packages are added to the default Ubuntu distribution, you won't get them installed during upgrade if ubuntu-desktop isn't installed.
<joshjtl> ah ok
<joshjtl> thanks
<Juninho> ajuda em portugues
<LjL> !pt | Juninho
<ubottu> Juninho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TruthTac1> how do i make it so music wont play when i hover over an mp3 with the mouse
<IdentifyTarget> shouldn't this work in command line?   ls / | more
<IdentifyTarget> I'm trying to send the output from ls / to more
<yeti1> aperson: what is this ccsm? also, my nick is yeti(one)
<usser> IdentifyTarget, yes it should
<ActionParsnip> TruthTac1: disable audio preview / audio thumbnails
<rww> !ccsm | yeti1
<ubottu> yeti1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<aperson> thanks rww
<IdentifyTarget> usser: it doesn't, instead like 500 lines goto my screen and I can't read what's on the top
<ActionParsnip> TruthTac1: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2008-12/msg00402.html
<TruthTac1> thanks
<aperson> yeti1: under ccsm: Viewport Switcher -> Actions" -> Desktop-based Viewport Switching
<rww> IdentifyTarget: Try "less" instead of "more". It tends to work a little better.
<ActionParsnip> IdentifyTarget: are you sure you dont mean less?
<mezy> is it a good idea to have ubuntu installed on a usb?
<grobda24> I have pulseaudio setup. Amarok can see pulseaudio. The Amarok stream can be seen by pulseaudio. The system can see the sound card. Modules are loaded. But I get nothing out the back of the soundcard.
<ActionParsnip> mezy: why not :D
<ActionParsnip> !usb | mezy
<ubottu> mezy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aperson> yeti1: you want to change 'move next' and 'move prev'
<ketzu> I'm having some trouble getting a dhcp server running.. It's saying "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!".. /etc/default/dhcp3-server has the following line though: INTERFACES="eth0"
<ActionParsnip> mezy: they do have limited read / write cycles but they will last a fair while
<bobbob1016> I have a drive that seems to be failing, it says "Buffer I/O error" on boot, and gparted repair disk (which calls e2fsck), says "zero length partition" or something, but sfdisk -l -V /dev/sdb sees it fine, from what I can tell, any ideas on how to get this drive mounted/working?
<yeti1> aperson: ok, i'm workin on her now, i'll let u know
<mezy> ActionParsnip: really? i have wondered if there were any limitations. found this out with the linux-image-generic kernel thing.
<froosch> hello! what is the simplest option to get a newer version of bzr running than is in my gutsy now?
<yeti1> : viewport switcher does not exist!!
<yeti1> aperson: viewport switcher doesn't exist there
<aperson> yeti1: it should
<yeti1> aperson: i went to the wrong thing i now realize... where is it under ccsm?
<aperson> yeti1: under desktop
<yeti1> aperson: figured it out
<mezy> is it recommended to make a bootable usb from ibex?
<Guest87196> hm
<mightymouse> hello all
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<ari_stress> hi, is there anyway i can know the ipaddress of host from network if i know the macaddress?
<d_rugs420> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now flash videos like from youtube are making firefox freeze up. any ideas what would cause this? its 64bit ubuntu
<n2diy> I was playing around on my test box, and deleted my user. I have restored all my files and apps, but I no longer have sudo, or gksudo privledges. I checked /etc/sudoers, and it looks ok, compared to this box. I thinks something is amiss in /home/me, ideas?
<presshere> ari_stress: a host from you network?
<presshere> ari_stress: try nbtscan
<cd_> hi who can tell does it enough for install system with the debian's first dvd iso ?
<rww> n2diy: is your user in the admin group?
<presshere> !debian | cd_
<ubottu> cd_: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cd_> ok thank you
<n2diy> rwm, I'm not sure, let me ssh into the box and have a look.
<presshere> cd_: try an debian chan for help
<cd_> yeah i get
<n2diy> rwm, I'm not sure I can ssh into it, but here goes.
<rww> cd_: Yes, you can install Debian using only the first DVD.
<ari_stress> presshere: yes
<presshere> ari_stress: sudo apt-get install nbtscan
<cd_> ok  thanks everyone
<Odium1> Doesn't it get annoying that ppl only come here for help?
<_VIM_> that's what #Ubuntu's for onca
<onca> or to help..
<tanish2k> presshere:isn't nbtscan the other wy round ?
<onca> Well, I really like Ubuntu.
<froosch> oki. found it.
<fallore> how do i get out of a manual page that i opened through an SSH client and back to the terminal?
<zamba> is php4 available in the ubuntu repositories?
<ghone> I have a bit of a problem.   Since installing a D-Link 804.11n adapter card
<rww> fallore: by pressing 'q', generally.
<presshere> tanish2k: what do you mean "wy"?
<ghone> on my home desktop PC (running Ubuntu 8.10) I have had some stability problems.
<bobbob1016> onca, It is the help channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is the "chat" channel
<ghone> At present, I am unable to boot.  During the boot sequence, fsck fails complaining of inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list are found.
<Dr_Sneese> I'm having trouble installing a new usplash theme. I've followed the instructions in the read-me, with no luck. Any help?
<tanish2k> presshere: "other way" -> ip to mac. but he needs to find ip from mac
<fallore> thanks rww :D
<ghone> fsck then dies with an exit status of 4.  The system demands that I give the root password and then run fsck in maintenance mode.  I do not remember my root
<_VIM_> !usplash | Dr_Sneese
<ubottu> Dr_Sneese: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nellmathew> onca: i idle here, mainly because folks help me out when i need it, so if i happen to randomly see something i can help someone with, i try to help them out.. i think it's a great idea, a community that helps each other out - i see a lot of people that in come here for help, and see a question they know the answer to and end up being the support..
<rww> zamba: which version of Ubuntu?
<ghone> password.  Is there any way I can use my normal login acct and reset the root password to continue or to bypass the fsck and continue the boot?
<presshere> tanish2k: nbtscan scans the network and print ip and macaddres
<caimlas_> I'm trying to enable remote desktop on my ubuntu 8.10 box, and I've run into a snag. the box is remote to me, and I had someone (competent) set up 'remote desktop' within the ubuntu desktop. gdm is running, however nmap indicates there's nothing listening on :5900. does the uesr have to be actually logged on to connect via vnc? if so is there any way around it, or a better alternative? remote X?
<yeti2> How do I find out what kernal i'm running including the architacture?
<rww> yeti2: uname -a
<usser> ghone, your root password is your user password
<yeti2> rww: ah yes, thx
<onca> nellmathew that's very altruistic.
<zamba> rww: intrepid
<usser> tanish2k, also wireshark
<ghone> usser my user password isnot accepted as the root password
<weternal> what's the package name for avant window navagator?
<nellmathew> onca: that's what ubuntu's all about :)
<usser> ghone, thats weird
<usser> ghone, it should
<ghone> yes
<aperson> weternal: avant-window-navigator
<usser> ghone, you can boot from livecd, and run fsck from there
<weternal> thanks aperson
<rww> zamba: no. It was removed from the repos during the feisty release cycle.
<_VIM_> weternal: cairo-dock is way better if you ask me
<_VIM_> especially with cairo themes
<ghone> Aha!  Sounds like a plan.
<yeti2> rww: so next question... i feel that this comp may be confused about its kernel (mid-life crisis), it claims to be generic but when i go to install skype, it says that the i386 skype is not compatible with the amd64 kernel... this is a core-2 duo processor
<weternal> _VIM_ I'm purging awn
<rww> zamba: "Deleted  on 2007-03-13  by Martin Pitt: obsoleted by php5, outstanding vulnerabilities, unsupported upstream"
<zamba> rww: so to get php4 on intrepid i have to add the repos for feisty?
<rww> zamba: no. You shouldn't be using php4 because it has security vulnerabilities, and you *definitely* shouldn't mix repository versions.
<rww> yeti2: there's an amd64 version of the generic kernel. If the output of uname -a has "x86_64" in it, you're using it.
<zamba> rww: what should i do then?
<yeti2> rww: yea, that's there... then any idea how to get skpye or any other program that will run on the amd64 architecture or how to make the i386 work?
<caimlas_> does anyone know if the ubuntu 'remote desktop' feature requires a user to be logged in in order to connect?
<rww> zamba: Use php5...
<_VIM_> weternal: here's my desktop with cairo-dock with cairo theme http://www.pixball.com/images/j94g3Screenshot.png.png
<caimlas_> (logged in, as in an X session running)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> caimlas_:  thers ways around that.  :)
<caimlas_> Dr_Willis_Arch, any chance you giving me an idea of how to do so? :P
<rww> yeti2: there's an amd64 skype package, isn't there?
<Brack101> where's the gnomescreensaver config file?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> caimlas_:  you could set gdm to auto-log them in..or you could set up VNC to get a remote desktop without the user ever logging in.
<n2diy> rwm, I can't get into the box remotely, I'm going to have to drop down to a root shell. Do you recall the syntax to add "me" to the admin group, with, I think, the chgrp command?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> caimlas_:  i normally 'ssh in' and run vncserver manually. then connect.. the remote box dosent even need a monitor, :)
<yeti2> rww: the page only has a link for ubuntu 7.something +, no options for architecture, and all the sites i've seen link to the same place but i'll go have an other google for it
<rww> yeti2: there's one linked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#AMD64 , anyway
<presshere> _VIM_: cairo-dock needs a reboot after installing?
<_VIM_> nope
<_VIM_> it needs compiz though
<presshere> i`v just instaled using synaptic and cant find it
<rww> n2diy: (my nick is rww) sudo useradd -G admin me, should do it.
<caimlas_> Dr_Willis_Arch, is vncserver the server run by ubuntu's desktop sharing feature?
<_VIM_> presshere: you have to get it on the site, one sec
<caimlas_> Dr_Willis_Arch, oddly, it appears as if vncserver isn't in $PATH on that box. :-/
<n2diy> rww, sorry, my eyes are old, thanks.
<caimlas_> Dr_Willis_Arch, or does it link to X, in some fashion, and just use vncserver libs?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> caimlas_:  i normally install it with sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<Dr_Willis_Arch> caimlas_:  gnomd has its own vncserver feature builtin
<Dr_Willis_Arch> gnomes vncserver is called.. err.. i forget. :)
<_VIM_> presshere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<caimlas_> Dr_willis, huh. is it inferior?
<caimlas_> (to vncserver)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> vnc is a VERY flexiable tool. theres more to it then jus shareing the 'current desktop'
<presshere> _VIM_: thx
<Dr_Willis_Arch> depends on your needs.
<rww> Dr_Willis_Arch, caimlas_: GNOME's VNC thing is called "vino", I think.
<_VIM_> np
<Brack101> c'mon there has to be a way to configure screensaver settings without having to switch to xscreensaver
<Dr_Willis_Arch>  rww  sounds right. :) i was thinking wino :) heh
<rww> Brack101: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-64ef29e28226e09a3b849d8f00726cc004625c62
<rww> Brack101: I disagree with that reasoning, but there you go.
<eseven73> when i tunnel vnc in ssh, i see like 10 desktops stacked on top of one another, some sort of glitch or something
<storbeck> eseven73: Did you ever get the script to work?
<ari_stre1s> my goodness!!! installing arping REMOVES network-manager!!!
<n2diy> rww, useradd -G admin me returned me exsists, and a prompt, how can I check if it worked?
<eseven73> no
<storbeck> Dang
<eseven73> storbeck: i found a program, sbackup it's pretty sweet
<storbeck> Good :) I'm glad you got things working
<eseven73> yeah it's not half bad, it tars the backup, and puts it on a schedule of your choosing, you can even exclude directories you dont want like /tmp :)
<rww> n2diy: hmm. I think I might have given you the wrong command. Try usermod -aG admin me
<dmz> anyone here familiar with casper?
<storbeck> dmz: The friendly ghost?
<dmz> heh funny
<dmz> live cd tool
<Dr_Willis_AAO> !info casper
<smokinjoe> The ghost? I know he's really friendly contrary to popular belief
<ubottu> casper (source: casper): Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.152 (intrepid), package size 60 kB, installed size 360 kB
<D3RGPS31> anyone know of an image viewer that can be ontop of all windows, allow me to interact with the windows under it, and be transluscent :D
<n2diy> rww, roger roger.
<n2diy>  43
<n2diy> -
<n2diy> vwmbx
<eseven73> storbeck: I appreciate the help yesterday too, everything worked great like the tarring and moving and deleting the tars, it's just that darn dvdrecord, I think it's my drive being lame :)
<cole>  hi all, im trying to compile ekiga-3.0.2 from source, its asking for a dependency xv package, im running ubuntu any ideas what this package is?
<rww> !info xv
<ubottu> Package xv does not exist in intrepid
<rww> !info libxv-dev
<ubottu> libxv-dev (source: libxv): X11 Video extension library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.4-1 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Dr_Willis_AAO> xv was the tool.. ages ago...
<bosco> i am using ubuntu server i am loged in via ssh how do i upload something to my server from my laptop via terminal
<cole> im on 7.10 gutsy
<storbeck> eseven73: Maybe, it could also be that I've never used dvdrecord either :P
<bosco> ??
<Dr_Willis_AAO> xv was never GPL if i recall...
<labeau> i have something in my trash can that i cant get rid of  anyone know how remove stuff from trash can in a differant way?
<eseven73> :)
<rww> cole: try libxv-dev. It's in gutsy.
<storbeck> I tried though
<Dr_Willis_AAO> labeau:  sudo rm /path/to/the/right/trash  dont work eh?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<rww> labeau: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<bosco> labeau, remove completely trash from installed things
<cole> kool thanx for that rww
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I always link .Trash to .local/share/Trash :)
<ari_stre1s> hi, why both my wifi and cable networking are active in network-manager?
<storbeck> Do not run that command rww
<storbeck> That will delete the Trash folder itself
<tijucas> yep.
<storbeck> You want .../Trash/*
<crdlb> which is harmless
<rww> storbeck: it gets recreated the next time something gets moved to trash. It's fine.
<storbeck> It does?
<tijucas> hum..
<bosco> ari_stre1s, they both use ath0 i am guessing
<crdlb> using rm with * is rather dangerous
<storbeck> Well then nevermind :) I don't use gnome
<crdlb> particularly with sudo
<eseven73> bosco try scp /home/bosco/file <remote user name here@192.168.0.199:/home/farawayuser/
<zamba> when upgrading from gutsy to intrepid, do i have to go by hardy or can i go directly up to intrepid?
<eseven73> oops leave off that <
<crdlb> zamba: you can't skip releases, except LTS to LTS
<zamba> crdlb: so i have to go through hardy?
<crdlb> so you have to go through hardy
<zamba> ok
<rww> zamba: 7.10 > 8.04 > 8.10 should work, yes.
<zamba> but it's just a matter of changing all instances in /etc/apt/sources.list and then do update / dist-upgrade?
<eseven73> thats a lot of skipping, better to just reinstall clean
<rww> zamba: no. Read the upgrade instructions.
<zamba> eseven73: it's a server
<rww> !upgrade | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eseven73> so?
<eseven73> its a lot of skipping
<crdlb> zamba: if it's a server, you might consider stopping at hardy
<zamba> crdlb: yeah
<nellmathew> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop - i have issues with the internal cdrom, so i'm trying to use the netinstall cd.. us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to get stuck trying to retrieve files and eventually skips it, how do i change the sources.list to archive.ubuntu.com?.. or is there another solution?
<n2diy> +ha92910
<eseven73> Anyways im on vnc so this is getting laggy, switching back to _VIM_  :)
<_VIM_> hehe
<labeau> well i have tryed all that and still it in there!
<Slart> clear
<LjL> nellmathew: uhm, i thought it ask you during the installation process which mirror you wanted to use
<RHorse> hey
<labeau> well i tryed all that and its still in there!
<cole> yup that worked, now its asking for a "ptlib" package
<nellmathew> LjL, it does but i don't know how to edit it... i can READ it, is there a key to edit? hold on lemme try "e"
<ari_stre1s> bosco: what is ath0? i only see eth0 and eth1
<LjL> nellmathew: err, you mean the actual file sources.list, or the list that the installer gives you? you probably can't edit the list it gives you - you just select from the choices
<storbeck> ath0 is usually a wifi interface
<LjL> nellmathew: as for sources.list, you'd need sudo to edit it, of course, but i'm not even sure that would really work with the installer
<ari_stre1s> storbeck: ubuntu says my wifi as eth1
<crdlb> ath0 is madwifi-only
<nellmathew> LjL alright thanks, i'll see what i can do
<storbeck> ari_stre1s: That's okay
<bosco>  ari_stre1s never mind srry i use ath0 with my laptop srry i thought that you might be using it for mine it installed by default using ath0 for wireless and ethernet srry
<n2diy> rww, It worked, thanks.
<rww> n2diy: glad I could help :)
<bosco> eseven73, one prob me not thinking i dont use port 22 for ssh is there a way to specify port like (ssh -p)
<john> hi
<CodyT07> hello, has anyone managed to get nvidia drivers to work with a real time kernel on ubuntu?
<ari_stre1s> storbeck: the problem is now both eth0 (cable) and eth1 (wifi) are on and getting ip from dhcp, it should be like this, right? i connect the cable, so wifi shouldn't be active, right?
<cole> rww: any idea what ptlib package is?
<tijucas> CodyT07: try to install nvidia site driver?
<bosco> eseven73, the -p command is not working for me
<usser> ari_stre1s, ever since hardy network manager supports simultaneous connections.
<storbeck> ari_stre1s: Use ifconfig
<_VIM_> bosco i think its -P
<CodyT07> i have, but it has failed every time when i try to install. Stats my kernel isn't supported
<kitche> CodyT07: they do not support real time kernel last time I checked
<storbeck> ari_stre1s: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<beinghuman> I gotta ask... What happened to the legacy nvidia hardware device?
<john> hi all
<ari_stre1s> usser: so it's not a bug?
<usser> ari_stre1s, definetely not
<ari_stre1s> hmm
<onca> I had audio earlier today and 12 hours later my system only gets the audible alert
<onca> I haven't rebooted.
<bosco> _VIM_, no i am "scp" to upload from my laptop to my serve both linux of course lol i did a man scp and it said -p same thing for ssh works but it doesnt really change the port when i do that ????
<_VIM_> bosco you're correct it's -p not -P, maybe you can pastebin your exact command so peopel in here can help you
<_VIM_> people*
<storbeck> onca: Something is probably using your sound
<Extreme_b> Hi guys, will like to ask if anyone have tried plucking in an external thumb drive on ubuntu server ?
<n2diy> I want to draw a flow chart of my network, and I'm not fond of gimp, suggestions?
<storbeck> look through ps and kill whatever is using it
<rww> cole: libpt-1.11.2-dev, I think
<_VIM_> bosco is port 22 forwarded in your router?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Extreme_b:  You can plug thm in.. and mount them if you want...
<Nubbie> n2diy: dia
<cole> rww: thanx i'll try it :)
<rww> cole: oh, wait, were you the person on gutsy?
<cole> yu
<rww> cole: Try libpt-dev instead, then
<cole> rww: yup i dont have that package in synaptic
<Extreme_b> <Dr_Willis_AAO> i have tried ... the problem that i am facing is that i went to /media  directory and type in "dir " but it was not there. the only things that surface are cdrom cdrom0
<jonaskoelker> when I mplayer -ao pulse *, mplayer repeatedly says "Connection died: connection terminated" and doesn't play any sound.  How do I fix this?
<onca> thank you storbeck, I'll look for whatever it is
<Extreme_b> <Dr_Willis_AAO> tried on my IBM system x3650 and also my virtual machine
<rww> cole: do you have libpt-dev?
<doodle77> how do i disable write caching on gvfs mounted filesystems?
<cole> rww: thats doing it, thanx muchly, your a star :)
<jeremie> go there>>> #cool
<Extreme_b> <Dr_Willis_AAO> i have tried ... the problem that i am facing is that i went to /media  directory and type in "dir " but it was not there. the only things that surface are cdrom cdrom0
<mfdavid> hi all. Im trying to run phpmysql. But when I try to access localhost/phpmyadmin, it tries to SAVE the file (.phtml.part)... weird... any tips?
<mib_xxa83s> _bernz_ , are you at the keyboard?
<spiongraz> how can i change the default output that pulseaudio uses to output audio?
<storbeck> Anybody know how to set mocp to use a specific theme all the time?
<Extreme_b> hi. would like to ask if ubuntu have a list of what file is dependancy on what file ?
<dougl>  I just upgraded my xbmc on my ubuntu 8.04 system now when I try to start xbmc on my second display (1080p tv) with the -fs option it complains my color depth is not 24 - but nvidia-setting says it is - any suggestions?
<Cool_Nick> No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28.7/arch/xen/Makefile'.  Stop.
<Cool_Nick> ^problem I cant get past for the last 3 days
<Mal3ko> "
<Mal3ko> In other words, to find your correct MTU, you would first start with a small packet size, and then gradually increase it until you see fragmentation
<Mal3ko> opss
<Extreme_b> hi. would like to ask if ubuntu have a list of what file is dependancy on what file ?
<Mal3ko> "In other words, to find your correct MTU, you would first start with a small packet size, and then gradually increase it until you see fragmentation" <- what does fragmentation mean here?
<Mal3ko> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-optimize-your-internet.html
<Cool_Nick> I keep being told people make there kernels...I know they do....but why cant I find the answer to this stupid little problem
<phloat> I'm having trouble getting intrepid to see my wired network. Can anyone help?
<storbeck> If anyone is still pondering my question - nevermind. I figured it out
<_VIM_> Cool_Nick: i DONT think the average Ubuntu users compiles their own Kernels, where did you hear this?
<CodyT07> so i cannot use a nvidia driver with a real time kernel?
<storbeck> Cool_Nick: What is the command you're using?
<Cool_Nick> _VIM_ The half dozen times ive been asking about my kernel issues for the last few days
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick,  nvidia driver works with real time kernel
<spiongraz> why shouldnt it
<_VIM_> Cool_Nick: i know who you're talking bout and they use gentoo and arch for their main OS, not Ubuntu :)
<storbeck> Cool_Nick: sudo make menuconfig
<Cool_Nick> storbeck...thats using: make-kpkg clean
<sweettuxy> hi ^^
<storbeck> Then, make && make modules_install
<Cool_Nick> storbeck, past that stage
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, then check the config again, somethings not working, btw you need the xen stuff?
<doc``> hmm having some problems with the volume control, cant get the channels to stick together and cant get the right volume to be shown.
<Cool_Nick> storbeck, already done that...I then get issues with the initrd not booting past 'waiting for filesystem'
<Cool_Nick> spiongraz, is that another apt-get I have to do?
<storbeck> Cool_Nick: If you've already done make && make modules_install - then that's all you need to do
<storbeck> Then just add the new bzImage into your boot loader
<Cool_Nick> storbeck, that doesnt make an initrd
<storbeck> pfft, You don't need an initrd
<Cool_Nick> storbeck, so I use the mkinitramfs...
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, apt-get? just delete the xen stuff from the kernel config, and try again...
<Cool_Nick> spiongraz, Thats using make oldconfig
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, use make xconfig
<Cool_Nick> spiongraz, I tried putting no to all the xen options in the kernel and still get the xen error
<storbeck> I have never once needed an initrd
<crdlb> you need an initrd unless you made sure to compile everything needed to read the root fs into the kernel
<jonaskoelker> no one cares to try to answer my question?
<C-S-B> i use a couple of drivers, b43 and sta for my broadcom wireless, the sta always stays in the hardware drivers menu but b43 will disapear and I have to modprobe it again and restart to get it show
<jonaskoelker> when I mplayer -ao pulse *, mplayer repeatedly says "Connection died: connection terminated" and doesn't play any sound.  How do I fix this?
<kitche> jonaskoelker: don't use a *
<jeremie> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jeremie> k
<jeremie> k
<Cool_Nick> storbeck, what do I put in the menu.list instead of the initrd option?
<jeremie> k
<FloodBot3> jeremie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonaskoelker> kitche: okay.  The same thing happens when I play just a single file
<jonaskoelker> kitche: and also, why not use a *?
<storbeck> Cool_Nick: I can't help you with Grub. I'm an old school lilo-er :P
<CarlFK> holla@dhcp246:~$ DISPLAY=:0 ev_calibrate; XLoadQueryFont: failed loading font '*freemono*'
<jonaskoelker> kitche: assuming it only matches *mp3...
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, jesus how are you building the kernel? i hope you build a debian package?
<CarlFK> where can I find that font?
<storbeck> I think you can use the old initrd though
<Cool_Nick> storbeck, you bypass initrd with ubuntu?
<storbeck> Yes
<Cool_Nick> spiongraz, I try ubuntu way and keep getting stuck with that XEN.  non ubuntu way gets me stuck at initrd
<josephlegarreta> g
<huwenfeng> i got a laptop, and i got a 19 inches display, how can i tell Ubuntu to use the two screen the same time ?
<maxagaz> why the MTU of a server shouldn't be too high ?
<phloat> I'm having some trouble getting intrepid to see a wired network. Can anyone help?
<huwenfeng> i mean, i can got two screen showing different infomation!
<storbeck> !ask | phloat
<ubottu> phloat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> huwenfeng: what video card?
<huwenfeng> crdlb: GMA 4500
<Cool_Nick> spiongraz, I think my problem is the fact that the kernel does NOT come with xen...is that something ubuntu adds to the kernel?  if so where do I get it?
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, only use ubuntu way on ubuntu pls. and just kick the xen stuff out of your config, with make menuconfig, for example, but make xconfig is more convenient, altho youll need some libqt package, dont know the right name, google can help you, in make xconfig you can search your config for xen stuff. its nice
<crdlb> huwenfeng: you want them to show the same thing or not?
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, no thats not your problem
<huwenfeng> crdlb: not the same thing,  i want one to show , for example, firefox, the other show the x-terminal or play movies
<phloat> storbeck: I didn't ask to ask a question. I said i'm having trouble with my network. I'm running Intrepid, and though I'm on a wired network, the computer won't connect.
<Cool_Nick> spiongraz, will mcedit the .config and remove all lines with xen be good enough?
<crdlb> huwenfeng: have you looked in Screen Resolution and made sure Mirror Screens isn't enabled?
<storbeck> phloat: You're asking a generic question. You will get more help if you say exactly what is not working. Error messages are a big plus.
<spiongraz> Cool_Nick, i wouldnt do that for several reasons, why dont you just use a tool especially made for that.
<Cool_Nick> I don't know where to find it in make menuconfig
<ari_stre1s> hi, can we change the modified time of a file?
<storbeck> Cool_Nick: use /
<Cool_Nick> My kernel does NOT have a xen directory...so Im thinking the options might not be showing up
<crdlb> ari_stre1s: touch it?
<huwenfeng> crdlb: what ? my resolution is 1280 800, and in the Screen Resolution, i have not see "Mirror screen" , i saw "Clone Screens" . Is that what you mean?
<crdlb> huwenfeng: yes, it says mirror here, but that might be a change in jaunty
<crdlb> same thing though
<storbeck> aitd: touch -t 200808150000.00 filename
<huwenfeng> crdlb: oh, i enabled it , now , they show the same thing!
<ari_stre1s> thanks storbeck
<crdlb> huwenfeng: err, what exactly happens when it's not enabled?
<huwenfeng> crdlb: it does not detect the Screen, the Screen is black.
<huwenfeng> crdlb: i mean, i did not use the independent screen ever, and now i want to use it to show more things. i mean show different things on the two screen,
<storbeck> huwenfeng: Did you reconfigure X?
<storbeck> It's no surprise that it doesn't work if all you did was plug it in
<crdlb> storbeck: that's not true
<axisys> dpkg --get-selections provides complete list of all pkgs intsalled on a system ?
<crdlb> XRandR 1.2 should make it work automagically
<storbeck> crdlb: Sometimes it does auto-detect it, and sometimes not
<crdlb> huwenfeng: pastebin the output of 'xrandr'
<huwenfeng> storbeck: no, i did not.
<storbeck> huwenfeng: pastebin your dmesg
<storbeck> Also pastebin lspci
<huwenfeng> http://dpaste.com/4365/
<huwenfeng> http://dpaste.com/4366/
<storbeck> Is LVDS your 2nd monitor?
<crdlb> LVDS is the laptop panel
<huwenfeng> oh, now , the two screen just shows the same thing.
<felixsulla> What character designates a comment in defaults.list?
<storbeck> 20.752170] ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHZ2160BH G2, 8909, max UDMA/100
<storbeck> Which monitor is that?
<J-_> Partition permissions, I need some help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6821692#post6821692
<perlsyntax> Is there a link to install python 2.6 on ubuntu 8.10?
<crdlb> storbeck: that's a HDD
<huwenfeng> VGA is the independent screnn
<huwenfeng> and LVDS is the screen of my laptop
<felixsulla> What character designates a comment in defaults.list?
<storbeck> Ahah, yep. you're right crdlb. It's been a long day :P
<huwenfeng> hehe
<perlsyntax> Has anyone install python 2.6 in the software source?
<syncping> is this all real user ?
<fosco__> felixsulla, #
<syncping> or fake bot ?
<huwenfeng> so how can i set them to use the two
<crdlb> huwenfeng: it should be as simple as clicking on both monitors and clicking Enable
<crdlb> I don't have a monitor nearby to try it myself
<storbeck> huwenfeng: Try this: xrandr --output VGA --preferred --right-of LVDS
<mezy> hi
<huwenfeng> storbeck: xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280 (desired size 2560x1024)
<huwenfeng> storbeck: this is the output
<crdlb> :/
<storbeck> Wow, that's a large resolution
<storbeck> Change it to 1280x1280
<crdlb> huwenfeng: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> that's the total combined it's talking about
<crdlb> even the old 945 can do 2048x2048, so something is wrong
<junglecrazd1> hello. i have a .tar.gz which i decompressed. and am having h*ll installing the driver which is located inside the file.
<junglecrazd1> any help?
<huwenfeng> http://dpaste.com/4369/
<felixsulla> Is there a defaults.list that is user specific, rather than system wide?
<mezy> can someone tell me why i cant use usb creater to make a bootable usb for 8.04?
<Louis> This might be a bit of an esoteric question, but I'm running an FTP server that is serving data for a research project.  The data is currently stored in the proprietary format for SPSS, but can also be saved as an excel document, xml, or a number of other formats.  My question is this:  Since as many as 3 other people will be manipulating this data, is there a way to ensure that one person's changes don't get overwritten?  Ideall
<Louis> y, I'd like for there to be a master copy to which all changes get merged.  Is this possible?
<doodle77> felixsulla: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<crdlb> huwenfeng: wc -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<storbeck> Louis: You could write a script for it
<rvn>  i am trying to connect a serial console to a linux box
<rvn> i run "getty 9600 /dev/ttyS00 nodetach"
<rvn>  and after a few seconds it dumps me back to a prompt
<rvn> adn the terminal isnt connecting at all
<junglecrazd1> got the pixma mp190. went to the europe canon website and downloaded the debian drivers. decompressed the .tar.gz file but don't know how to install the files after they are decompreseed.
<rvn> comp only has one serial port, and its detected
<Louis> storbeck:  lol, I'm not sure i'd know how to
<Chaorain> I am installing an updated ubuntu. Since I want to tes it first I made a seperate partition for the main install but they will be using the same /var directory for my MythTV media. Both builds are based on 8.10. I will probably only boot to the old ubuntu once or twice. The installer says "The file System on /dev/sdc3 assigned to /var has not been marked for formatting. Directories containing sytems files that already exist under any defined mountpo
<yoyoned1> doodle77: use version control like bzr or git
<remi> anyone with an intel x4500hd card with ubuntu?
<felixsulla> doodle77: Do I need to copy everything from the /usr version or can i just add to my local one and have it "overwrite" the /usr defaults?
<Louis> storbeck:  i was hoping for some sort of revision control
<taylor_> Ubuntu rocks! All I wish was that Wine supported Adobe Photoshop :)
<kitche> Chaorain: you can't share a /var
<Louis> but i've never had to do anything like this
<doodle77> felixsulla: only add your local one
<Louis> taylor_:  i think it does
<yoyoned1> Louis: bzr or  git
<storbeck> Louis: check out subversion
<doodle77> taylor_: try virtualbox in seamless mode, if you have a windows disk
<Louis> yoyoned1:  do those have to be aware of the filetype?
<Chaorain> kitche, but will my media be deleted?
<yoyoned1> no
<Louis> storbeck:  thanks. i will
<huwenfeng> http://dpaste.com/4371/
<doodle77> yoyoned1: wrong person?
<huwenfeng> storbeck: http://dpaste.com/4371/
<huwenfeng> crdlb: http://dpaste.com/4371/
<yoyoned1> doodle77: yeah, sorry\
<NCommander> O_o;
<crdlb> huwenfeng: that works too :)
<huwenfeng> this is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<NCommander> WTF is -J?
<Louis> yoyoned1:  how do those compare to subversion?
<taylor_> nah; CS3 just doesn't want to run well :)
<doodle77> yoyoned1: unless you're trying to tell me to make a patch, which i might do if i actually have time at some point
<kitche> NCommander: -J can be anything ask your real question instead of a generic one
<huwenfeng> now , the system detect two screen, but they show the same thing.
<crdlb> huwenfeng: just a guess, but maybe hardy doesn't fully support the 4500
<NCommander> kitche, w.r.t to IRC
<NCommander> I've never seen +J/-J on freenode before.
<crdlb> huwenfeng: try asking #intel-gfx about the error you got
<kitche> NCommander: a limit
<crdlb> NCommander: it throttles the join rate
<kitche> NCommander: if you never seen it on Freenode then you have not been on freenode very often
<Chaorain> What just happened? all those people just left and came back
<crdlb> but it doesn't handle netsplits well, so the bots unset it
<NCommander> kitche, I don't op on this server.
<storbeck> kitche: He's referring to 21:13  :: ServerMode/#ubuntu [+o FloodBot3] by irc.freenode.net
<storbeck> err
<storbeck> the one above that
<kitche> storbeck: I know what he means
<kitche> NCommander: you don't haev to op to see that but thena gain your off-topic
<rvn>  i am trying to connect a serial console to a linux box
<rvn> i run "getty 9600 /dev/ttyS00 nodetach"
<rvn>  and after a few seconds it dumps me back to a prompt
<rvn>  and after a few seconds it dumps me back to a prompt
<rvn> adn the terminal isnt connecting at all
<rvn> comp only has one serial port, and its detected
<storbeck> !enter | rvn
<ubottu> rvn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crdlb> huwenfeng: I mean the "screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280" error, btw
<Flannel> rvn: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<rvn> i am trying to connect a serial console to a linux box, i run "getty 9600 /dev/ttyS00 nodetach", and after a few seconds it dumps me back to a prompt, the terminal isnt connecting at all, comp only has one serial port, and its detected
<Chaorain> kitche, will my media be deleted when I upgrade?
<linny1> Chaorain upgrade what
<Louis> has anybody ever used Unison File Synchronizer?
<kitche> Chaorain: like I said you can not share a /var between distros unless you want the logs to be overwritten among other things
<Loganhoup> Does anyone know about getting program added into the repos?
<Out_Cold> what command lists my drivers and hardware?
<cdavis> Out_Cold: lspci I think is one way
<Jufis> do I need KDE to run PokerTH?
<Out_Cold> that was the one..
<Out_Cold> soo many commands hard to remember which is which
<cdavis> Out_Cold: dmesg is another good way to try to see what drivers have been loaded
<Jufis> ops, wrong channel
<linny1> Jufis: no
<Out_Cold> dmesg is better with grep though right?
<remi> does anyone here run Ubuntu with an Intel X4500HD graphic card?
<innociv> What VPS do you guys use?
<Jufis> linny1, you sure? I thought that K-sign next to it's name in Add/Remove Applications meant that it needs KDE
<storbeck> innociv: virtuozzo
<Chaorain> kitche, Ok I understand I can't swap back and forth but if I just ipdate will it delete everything or leave my videos alone?
<crdlb> remi: huwenfeng is running hardy with a 4500 apparently; why do you ask?
<innociv> i'm using linode.  Found an incrediably cheap one, cometvps, but don't know WHY it's so cheap
<linny1> Jufis:it may install som libs but it will still work fine i use kde and gnome apps and i use openbox
<innociv> i mean the actual host o_O
<Ed54> I'm having trouble getting my agere modem working in ubuntu.  It's not recognized, and i can't get martian to work
<kitche> innociv: your off topic go to #ubuntu-offtopic to ask your question but really if you don't know why they are cheap then you don't use VPS very much then
<remi> crdlb: i've been looking to buy this dell laptop, but it only comes with this specific card. and I've been reading a lot of negative things about it (and the intel xorg driver) so I wanted to make sure it would work correctly with Ubuntu.
<innociv> Kitche? Eh?  I mean why is it half the price of my current one, not why are vps cheaper than dedicated.  But alright
<Ed54> any help on getting martian to work?  i've followed the instructions and i still get an error with modprobe
<kitche> innociv: like I said you must not use VPS very much or know hte differences between different VPS's
<storbeck> 21:13  :: ServerMode/#ubuntu [+o FloodBot3] by irc.freenode.net
<storbeck> whoops, sorry.
<huwenfeng> #intel-glx
<innociv> Well that's what I meant.  I tmustbe cheap because it's gimped..
<storbeck> innociv: Just call the hosting provider for more info. </off topic>
<crdlb> remi: you'd have to ask him, but it seems to be working except for multihead (it looks like the intel driver may still max out at 2048 by default even though the H/W is capable of more)
<fearful> anyone know why I'm getting distorted sound with ubuntu 8.10 and Rhythm box
<storbeck> distorted sound?
<fearful> storbeck, yes when I put my volume all the way up theres a slight distortion
<storbeck> Probably because your volume is all the way up...
<RHorse> fearful: I've had that on a Toshiba lappie
<Mox`> how do I give a computer a static ip when it connects to my dhcp server?
<fearful> RHorse, any fix?
<RHorse> I never could fix it
<zhjawe> Does anyone know how can i open .sit file in ubuntu?
<Zopiac> I had no problem with my Toshiba
<storbeck> zhjawe: What kind of file is it?
<zhjawe> storbeck:it is a compress file in MAC.
<C-S-B> Mox`, either by setting a fixed ip on the router for that pc's mac address or by setting the ip on your pc with the correct dns and gateway addresses
<Mox`> C-S-B the first solution, fixed ip on my router, how?
<linny1> zhjawe: http://my.smithmicro.com/unix/stuffit/index.html any help ?
<doodle77> Mox`: if your dhcp server runs linux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122108
<Mox`> doodle77, thanks
<storbeck> zhjawe: http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/features.html
<RHorse> fearful: it would seem the output of the soundcard is too powerful for the amp
<Chaorain> I was told that if I make a seperate partition and move the contents of /home to the new partition and after a new install set the partition to /home all my settings will be preserved but I would need to reinstall the programs. is this correct?
<Out_Cold> so how do i find what driver is installed for my ethernet?
<fearful> RHorse, never happend before tho
<zhjawe> linny1: storbeck:OH,Thank you very much.
<C-S-B> most dhcp servers on routers or servers allow you to state that a certain mac will only get an allocated ip
<storbeck> np
<mar> anyone know how to figure out which application is using the soundcard (artsd)?
<werdnum> hi!
<RHorse> fearful: does it sound like clipping?
<werdnum> If I add a 1 TB drive to a computer and want to turn it into a media player, what's my best option?
<fearful> RHorse, yes kind of
<Out_Cold> the ubuntu media distro?
<Ed54> I'm having trouble getting my agere modem working in ubuntu.  It's not recognized, and i can't get martian to work
<Ed54> I'm having trouble getting my agere modem working in ubuntu.  It's not recognized, and i can't get martian to work
<linny1> werdnum: tou mean like a media centre ? myth tv
<Ed54> sorry about flood
<werdnum> Ideally, I'd like to boot it up and be able to control it from a laptop or iPhone
<Ed54> any help on getting martian to work?  i've followed the instructions and i still get an error with modprobe
<RHorse> fearful: I was able to get it to sound ok, when I turned down the pcm control, but it was lower than I'd have liked
<werdnum> (web-browser based?)
<maxagaz> mysql 5.1 isn't compiled for ubuntu ?
<crdlb> werdnum: mpd + a web client like phpmp
<fearful> RHorse, yes, I'm testing that gotta drop it almost half way to sound ok, but now the sound ain't as good in volume :s
<linny1> werdnum: i dont know much about myth tv but its likely to have those features try there irc or google you could also lookinto xbmc
 * werdnum googles mpd
<crdlb> werdnum: that's music-only though
<bmk789> do i have to do something special to install libapache-authcookie-perl?
<werdnum> crdlb: ah
<werdnum> that's a deal-breaker
<slerder> Hey guys Im going to upgrade to 4gb of ram and am going to install ubuntu 64 bit edition (currently have 2gb). I just wanted to know hos big my swap partition should be. (I think I read somewhere it should be 3x my ram size) Thanks
<werdnum> I specifically want it for video
<nicklas_> yo
<linny1> werdnum: you could set up vlc to easyly stream stuff
<RHorse> fearful: what kind of box are you running?
<fearful> RHorse, ubuntu 8.10 on a HP Pavillion dv6000
<kitche> slerder: umm maybe half of your ram if you really don't do suspend or something
<fearful> RHorse, but its only on certaint notes or peaks of songs
<nicklas_> anyone using enlightenment?
<werdnum> linny1: Not after streaming. I'll sync all my video files to a 1 TB hard disk attached to it
<kitche> nicklas_: what about it since you didn't really ask a question
<werdnum> linny1: but yeah, VLC would be nice it already has the web interface
<b1n42y> slerder, you can have no swap !!
<b1n42y> slerder, unless you know of a specific app which specifically rewuires it
<linny1> werdnum: look at xbmc im certian that has a web interface
<linny1> werdnum:myth tv prolly had too but im not sure
<jepitan> tanggerang_boy
<linny1> *hads
<jmadero> anyone around that can help with USB sound card?
<linny1> lol *has
<b1n42y> slerder, i have 2gb on my laptop, multiple applications open, amarok heaps of tabs in firefox, gimp etc etc and still had spare ram
<slerder> b1n42y rignt now i see that 127 MB of my 6 gb are being used...
<nicklas_> kitche: im using moonOS, ubuntu based but with lxde+enlightenment instead of gnome+metacity/compiz .... i have tried eee-applet, a couple of scripts, but still cant get hotkeys to work, any ideas?
<slerder> dont know what app is using it though...
<mikeman1> Anyone use an aircard here? Im looking to buy one that works well with ubuntu, googling gave me some mix results with older version of ubuntu.
<werdnum> linny1: thanks for the pointers :)
<b1n42y> slerder, im sure theres a command to find out, not sure what it is
<RHorse> fearful: This link looks interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<b1n42y> you can always format that partition to something else and see if everything runs, but theres no way id even have a swap enabled if i had 4 gb , i odnt have a swap for 2gb ram
<b1n42y> slerder, the old 2.5 * ram is back in the day when ram was expensive
<nicklas_> anyone else?: im using moonOS, ubuntu based but with lxde+enlightenment instead of gnome+metacity/compiz .... i have tried eee-applet, a couple of scripts, but still cant get hotkeys to work, any ideas?
<b1n42y> slerder, but yeah if you want to hibernate then you will need equal swap of your memory
<slerder> b1n42y thanks for all youre help... ill look into it some more.. I never hibernate though. thanks
<b1n42y> slerder, suspend works great without swap  ;p
<Loganhoup> Does anyone know about getting a program of mine added into the repos? If this is toff topic please direct me to a more suitable channel. Thank You.
<b1n42y> !developers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developers
<_VIM_> Loganhoup: maybe #Ubuntu-devs or is it -dev
<_VIM_> one of those
<b1n42y> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Loganhoup> THank you
<b1n42y> np
<Loganhoup> Thank you*
<fearful> RHorse, oh joy I did something awful now I can't mute with my quickplay buttons
<jmadero> anyone know anything about USB sound cards?
<Loganhoup> VIM its #ubuntu-devel
<_VIM_> doh
<RHorse> fearful: you had those working? Cool!
<JKcomputer> Running Intreped Ibex i386, and I'm trying to install updates, but when I click on "Install Updates", it doesn't seem to start. Any ideas?
<fearful> RHorse, my buttons can't control sound any more:S
<RHorse> fearful: what did you change?
<fearful> RHorse, from pulseaudio to ALSA then did killall alsa, I reverted by selecting them to autodetect and restarted pulseaudio and nothing
<linny1> JKcomputer: what happens if you do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<RHorse> Did alsa improve things?
<fearful> RHorse, kinda, but it will be annoying not to have my buttons working!
<Githlar> Woah! Hello everybody!
<linny1> Githlar: hello
<jmadero> no one here can help with my 5.1 USB sound card :(
<jmadero> ?
<kitche> nicklas_: not really since I do not use any applets with my enlightenment
<RHorse> The buttons are a luxury - the sound is the thing. ;)
<fearful> RHorse, on the system > preferences > sound changed them to alsa mixer and then sudo killall pulseaudio
<mlbarnes> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and have setup an email server using amavis with clamd. I am getting this error in my mail.log. amavis[5459]: (05459-08) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED : CODE(0xa33b088) unexpected , output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090301T183709-05459/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n" at (eval 98) line 527. How do I correct this?
<fearful> RHorse, to be honest it wasn't much help
<bonobo> hello there, i have a russian srt file, but it seems that my computer can't read cyrilllic stuff, how do i mend it?
<RHorse> No distortion with alsa?
<linny1> JKcomputer: did you manage to update from terminal ?
<fearful> RHorse, yes distortion, and the buttons try and lower/mute volume but nothing happens the bar won't move
<jmadero> system-> administration -> language support
<nicklas_> ok
<jmadero> fearful, did you check your configs in system-> preferences ->keyboard shortcuts?
<mikeman1> Anyone use an aircard here? Im looking to buy one that works well with ubuntu, googling gave me some mix results with older version of ubuntu.
<n2diy> bonobo, at the login screen there is an options button, you can change your lang. there.
<RHorse> Yes, I suspect hardware incompatibility in this case. IMO
<fearful> jmadero, ... they try and work I see the window with the volume pop up
<fearful> RHorse, how can I check if I'm using ALSA or PulseAudio
<sug1> ﻿how do i browser files over the network in Xubuntu?
<fearful> RHorse, I can live with the sound problem lowering the PCM but the buttons are a must :O
<jmadero> fearful, run alsamixer and see if something comes up
<jmadero> if it does
<jmadero> you're using alsa
<mlbarnes> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and have setup an email server using amavis with clamd. I am getting this error in my mail.log. amavis[5459]: (05459-08) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED : CODE(0xa33b088) unexpected , output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090301T183709-05459/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n" at (eval 98) line 527. How do I correct this?
<Guest79973> hi
<fearful> jmadero, well it always came up before too
<RHorse> fearful: I dunno. Try aplay and look at the output
<jmadero> well I was almost positive alsa uses pulse
<jmadero> because you can't install alsa without pulse stuff also
<fearful> RHorse, pastebin? the result
<tritium> jmadero: sure you can
<jmadero> oh, that's news to me
<njero> hey all, is there a preference between apache2-threaded-dev and apache2-prefork-dev
<tritium> jmadero: a default ubuntu install has alsa, with the pulse audio server
<jmadero> every time I install I get pulse also
<jmadero> ohh
<jmadero> gotcha
<fearful> RHorse, nothing happens with aplay
<jmadero> tritium, do you know anything about USB sound cards?
<RHorse> the output might tell you what hwi you're using
<jmadero> I'm getting a tad bit frustrated
<tritium> jmadero: nope, sorry
<jmadero> damn
<jmadero> thanks
<FloodBot3> jmadero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mlbarnes> Here is a post of my error and what I need help with. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083884
<fearful> RHorse, there is no output
<archer> ok, IRC is a new thing for me, but i'm trying to find help getting a tv tuner card to work, anyone knowledgeable on the topic?
<tonsofpcs> archer: #v4l
<jmadero> archer, what card?
<storbeck> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<RHorse> you tried playing a .wav file?
<archer> it's a hauppauge HVR-1600
<kb3ien> not having much love from kde or gnome on the g4/800 laptop. Any recomened distro for that hardware?
<fearful> RHorse, yes, well as I said I'll live with the sound distortion just the buttons I need them back
<fearful> RHorse, they are trying to work when I press the mute button it tries to mute I see the window with the sound muted but theres still sound
<jmadero> kb3ien, what's the problem?
<tritium> archer: check both the linuxtv.org page, and the mythtv wiki page, both specific to your card
<fearful> RHorse, same for up/down volume
<Githlar> I have a bit of a predicament here. I'm trying to set up my home folder inside some kind of encrypted container (probably using TrueCrypt), however I want to have some kind of growing container (instead of a fixed-size container). Does anybody know of any way to pull this off?
<kb3ien> many of the apps dont load, neither Firefox nor .piphany work out the box.
<Githlar> Or if I could encrypt my entire FS that would be cool too =)
<linny1> Githlar: wouldnt it be easyer to encrypt tthe whole partition ?
<RHorse> fearful: if you're brave, reinstall alsa and pulseaudio
<archer> tritium: i've checked them pretty thoroughly, and i've been on a few other forums and sites, nothing that can help me
<fearful> RHorse, what do you mean brave?
<detrate> is there a way to reset my mouse from terminal?  I've misaligned my axis when I tried to drag and drop an opengl window when a game was loading
<kb3ien> kde failed completely, but gnome at least starts most of the environment ok.
<linny1> Githlar: you can encrypt the whole computer apart from /boot
<fearful> RHorse, something might break?
<tritium> archer: did you see the pages *specific* to your card?
<Aqui1a> Hello. I have a simple question: does WoW work well on Ubuntu?
<mattgyver83> What does dpkg --configure -a do??
<RHorse> yea!
<Githlar> linny1: Hm... So just move /boot to another partition and encrypt the whole thing?
<jmadero> Aqui1a, I don't like that game but supposedly it works better in ubuntu than in Windows
<tritium> mattgyver83: configure all pending packages that need it
<archer> tritium: yes, as much as possible, a lot of them were broken links though, and i couldn't find the new pages, if they exist
<detrate> haha, restarting the game fixed it :)
<linny1> Githlar: /boot is allready a separate partition
<mattgyver83> tritium thanks
<Githlar> linny1: Why would I even need /boot as I'd probably be using the TrueCrypt MBR.
<kitche> Aqui1a: look at winehq appDb it tells you it works
<Githlar> linny: /boot is not separate on my setup.
<Aqui1a> It doesn't seem to be working
<fearful> RHorse, how to re-install them?
<kb3ien> kde (metapkg) has 6 broken depenencies in 8.10 dist-upgrade didnt help.
<jmadero> I've seen tests between Windows and Ubuntu where Windows shows 65-80 frames per second, Ubuntu 90-100
<linny1> Githlar: why use truecrypt the encyption software is built into ubuntu
<linny1> linny1: just use the alt install cd
<RHorse> apt-get reinstall alsa-base
<fearful> RHorse, reinstall invalid operatio
<fearful> n
<storbeck> apt-get --reinstall alsa-base
<kb3ien> what repository is kdeedu >] 4.1.1 in?
<kb3ien> i'd benefit from something like http://pkgsrc.se for ubuntu.
<RHorse> apt-get --reinstall install ...
<zch> any idea why mail() function from php would suddenly stop working after upgrade? everything is configured normally (running plesk)  but mail() acts like it sends mail whilst actualy nothing happens
<zch> hAlp
<jhonnyboy> Hello does anyone know how to use Wine? I am having trouble installing software...
<mosfet_wow> i just installed it for the first time last night
<cipherSimian> jhonnyboy: what are you trying to do exactly?
<archer> jhonnyboy: i've used wine to some level, what are you trying to do?
<jhonnyboy> I am trying to install Visual Basic Express.
<cipherSimian> jhonnyboy: okay, so you have an installer .exe
<cipherSimian> ?
<jhonnyboy> when i click on the .exe and ask to open with Wine. It gives me the error:  Unable to find a volume for extration. Please verify that you have proper permissions.
<storbeck> zch: Have you checked the mail logs/queue?
<Dr_Sneese> I have this really annoying pointer that I don't know how to get rid of. It only shows up when loading, but no matter what theme I pick it's still there, and I can't delete the pointer theme from customize appearances.
<Dr_Sneese> Assistance?
<zeta33> hmm alsaconf tells me no supported PnP or PCI card found even though I clearly built in Intel_HDA_INTEl in the kernel
<jhonnyboy> cipherSimian: and i can't even mount any of my local disks now, this is weird.
<aaahhh> anyone use the ati fglrx 9.2 proprietary driver
<werdnum> Hi, how do I drop back to a terminal from my login prompt? ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't seem to work, but ctrl-alt-escape does seem to restart X
<Mox`> if I have 2 netcard and are rangeing 2 different ip's, can I just use host name { hardware ethernet mac; fixed-address blabla; } and then i work on both eth1 and eth2 where i'm running dhcpd?
<werdnum> s/login prompt/window manager login prompt/
<mosfet_wow> jhonnyboy do you need to run the wine cfg still?
<jhonnyboy> mosfet_wow: i have never ran it. What am i suppose to do there?
<jhonnyboy> Everything in the configuration has the default settings.
<mosfet_wow> umm let me check the command, it creates the C: drive that wine uses once you run it
<archer> jhonnyboy: do you know what version of Wine you are using?
<kitche> werdnum: ctrl+alt+f1 then login you might need to go to f2
<french> can someone point me in the direction for setting up wireless, have a broadcom card i think
<jhonnyboy> archer: I am using Wine 1.0.1
<mosfet_wow> lol just type winecfg into the terminal
<storbeck> !wifi | french
<ubottu> french: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mgolisch> wineprefixcreate ?
<mosfet_wow> just winecfg should do it
<jhonnyboy> I know how to get inside the configuration.
<archer> jhonnyboy: using the same version i've never had any issues running .exe files of any sort.   also, the default settings of wine should be pretty much all you need
<jhonnyboy> archer: Thanks archer.
<jhonnyboy> archer: Why do you think i am getting that error message?
<jhonnyboy> archer: It can't find a volume for extraction, and Ubuntu isn't letting me mount any of my disks all of the sudden.
<Alex_21> Hey, all. I need desperate help. I'm nearly at Step 9 of "https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13899" but I have no idea how to mount another hard disk I don't know the name of
<Alex_21> Please
<zch> why oh why oh why would mail() from php stop working and therefore make zillion contact forms on sites not working and therefore making my boss gonna hang me upside down
<mosfet_wow> jhonnyboy do you have the .wine directory in your home directory?
<jhonnyboy> mosfet_wow: Yes.
<storbeck> zch: /join #php
<mib_ykaad3> the ubuntu mainline kernel builds can be used on any release of ubuntu? even 8.04?
<mib_ykaad3> i'm talking about these - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<Dr_Sneese> I have this really annoying pointer that I don't know how to get rid of. It only shows up when loading, but no matter what theme I pick it's still there, and I can't delete the pointer theme from customize appearances.
<archer> jhonnyboy: that's pretty strange, least i've never had that problem.  treating the two problems as seperate, i'd make sure the .exe file is in a directory all users have read and write privlages too
<mosfet_wow> jhonnyboy do you have drive_c too?
<mosfet_wow> inside that .wine directory?
<jhonnyboy> mosfet_wow: Yes i do.
<archer> jhonnyboy: as far as the mounting issue, i've never heard of that, first thing i'd do though is restart.
<mosfet_wow> are you running the install exe off the CD?
<jhonnyboy> archer: Should i mount them before i try to install anything?
<Dr_Sneese> :/
<jhonnyboy> archer: Also for some odd reason, when i do a warm boot from Ubuntu, my computer freezes at the BIOS/POST. This doesn't happen when i warm boot from XP though.
<jhonnyboy> archer: could that be Grub?
<archer> jhonnyboy:  i wouldn't think so, grub should treat everything equally.
<Keith_M_> I have the same problem
<jhonnyboy> Keith_M_: the warm boot problem?
<Keith_M_> yes
<jhonnyboy> Keith_M_: It's very weird.
<Keith_M_> it just sits there while the cursor flickers
<jhonnyboy> I have to shut down my machine in order to restart from Ubuntu
<opera> who can give me a sample about 'whereis command"  and''whatis command"
<Keith_M_> exactly
<Nicark>  
<Keith_M_> opera: you mean "which"?
<jhonnyboy> We'll im going to reboot, mount the drives, and then try the install.
<jhonnyboy> If not i don't know what else to try
<jhonnyboy> Thanks for all your help everyone. I should be back on to give you guys an update in a few.
<GeffIsLegend> anyone mind telling me why steam wont startup on my Ubuntu?
<kitche> GeffIsLegend: are you using wine?
<opera> Keith_ whereis command—Returns the location of the command and its man page.
<GeffIsLegend> yes im currently using wine, when i doubleclick my steam icon on the desktop it saying starting up but nothing ever happens
<Alex_21> How are drives listed in the installer. I forgot to check which was drive A and which was Drive B, and now I need to know
<Alex_21> Please
<kitche> GeffIsLegend: I suggest looking at the winehq appdb to make sure you have it configured all correctly including the fonts that need to be installed among other things
<GeffIsLegend> okay thanks ill look at it
<opera> !whereis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereis
<french> i am new to ubuntu, (used fedora) anyways trying to get my wifi card working, from this page http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ i loaded those lines it said in teh source.list, but now what do i do to install it?
<opera> GNU
<opera> !GNU
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<runey> I'm trying to run freenx and enlightenment on Ubuntu 8.10
<GeffIsLegend> winehq appdb isnt working for me for some reason :-/
<runey> no matter what settings i try in the client, the most i can get is an xterm
<kitche> GeffIsLegend: yeah seems down the mysql server must have broke
<GeffIsLegend> ooo lame :p
<kitche> GeffIsLegend: seems like to many people are trying to use it right now
<GeffIsLegend> hah makes since
<storbeck> GeffIsLegend: use WineDoors
<GeffIsLegend> what is that if i might ask?
<Dr_Sneese> well darn
<runey> Anyone here had any experience with freenx + enlightenment, or freenx in general?
<storbeck> It's a program for wine that installs a lot of 'common' apps. It will automatically install Steam for you
<storbeck> And it will install correctly ;)
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay thanks ^^ ill try it out now hah, should i uninstall the steam i have now ?
<Alex_21> Thanks for the help
<Alex_21> Good night
<linny1> runey: i use freenx with openbox but it just works never had problems
<mgolisch> storbeck: there is winedoors and especialy for games there is playonlinux
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<mgolisch> storbeck: maybe one of them can install steam
<fearful> RHorse, didn't work
<Zykotic> GeffIsLegend, actually Winedoor will install steam to a different local (but uninstalling would free up the disk space)
<runey> linny1: which client
<Aquahallic> did something get screwed with firefox watching Youtube with a recent update?
<GeffIsLegend> oh okay thanks Zykotic im going to do that now
<storbeck> mgolisch: I wasn't the one with the problem ;)
<tritium> !away | Andre_Gondim-afk
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim-afk: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<mgolisch> storbeck: yeah just noticed that
<mgolisch> :)
<mattgyver83> when you use nano, how do you press 'enter'?
<linny1> runey: what do you mean ? i use nxserver with nx client
<n2diy> mattgyver83, as usual, but many of the commands don't use enter, but ctrl+X
<exodus_ms> I'm using gnome with no visual effects, I used devilspie to configure my terminal to be borderless with no window decorations etc... Is there a way I can use develspie to create the same effect with xchat?
<runey> linny1: the nomachine client?
<linny1> runey:yes
<RHorse> fearful: same as before?
<fearful> RHorse, the buttons sound I don't care
<mgolisch> exodus_ms: why not?
<mgolisch> exodus_ms: should work with all windows managed by the windowmanager
<RHorse> fearful: there may be a driver for those things that is not loaded. do some Googling
<runey> linny1: what settings did you use? + what version of client
<fearful> RHorse, but they are working fine just not controling the sound I see the window come up
<RHorse> fearful: yes, the driver may need to be reconfigured
<exodus_ms> mgolisch, I tried to create a xchat.ds in ~/.devilspie I basically used the same configuration I used on the terminal.ds file, but after I logged off and back on, it did not work
<mgolisch> exodus_ms: check xchat using xprop and see if the used windowclass or whatever identifier you used is realy right
<fearful> RHorse, how can I check which driver? I've never had any problems with drivers everything worked fine
<RHorse> fearful: google ubuntu hp laptop audio buttons or something
<exodus_ms> mgolisch, I need to check the    (is (application_name) "xchat")  and    (is (window_name) "xchat") ? ok will give it a try, thanks
<The_Laughing_Man> hello all
<Wildburn> hello
<mgolisch> exodus_ms: check using xprop if the properties used as an identifier in the devilspie script are realy right, it might not be xchat but something else
<ASUSBlue> hello room looking for some help with compiz the burn effect wont work it worked a few times then all of sudden stoped working need some advice
<exodus_ms> mgolisch, ok
<Wildburn> Is there anyone that could help me out with setting up xorg.conf with the whole Nvidia 96.43.xx drivers?
<corinth> I'm trying to copy all of my settings files and folders from my home directory to a backup drive I have. Will   cp -r ~/.* do the trick?
<werdnum> hey
<werdnum> so I'm running Ubuntu with a screen through S-Video as its display
<keithclark> Boy, the participation level in this irc is just so good.  kudos to all who help!  I think it must be unprecedented, no?
<mgolisch> exodus_ms: like open a terminal type xprop, then click on the xchat window, it should display all the properties in the terminal
<werdnum> command-line stuff works fine, but when I start X, I get the display tiled in black and white across the screen 4 1/2 times
<crdlb> Wildburn: what do you need to set?
<Zykotic> ASUSBlue, what vs of ubuntu are you running?  i love the burn effect, but it doesn't seem to be in 8.10?
<werdnum> It's an Australian TV set to NTSC-M in BIOS (which it *should* be compatible with, PAL gives a similar thing except flickering)
<abc123> =
<Dr_Sneese> I have this really annoying pointer that I don't know how to get rid of. It only shows up when loading, but no matter what theme I pick it's still there, and I can't delete the pointer theme from customize appearances.
<crdlb> Zykotic: to get the burn effect, you have to enable Animation Addons now
<werdnum> I improved the situation by setting refresh rate to 50 Hz
<Wildburn> crdlb, not sure, im installing the glx from synaptic along with kernel source, and I get a glx cant initialize error in xorg.0.log and a black screen, reboot in recovery, run xfix, and get normal xorg.conf, so not sure what needs to go in to fix it, tried alot of stuff around the web but still black screen on it all
<exodus_ms> mgolisch, thank you was just reading the man page for xprop, got lost somewhere between "A window may be selected in one of four ways. First, if the desired window is the root window...."
<mezy> i need help
<crdlb> Wildburn: what GPU model?
<raevol> hey guys, if i am using slim as a login manager, and i want to start a program when it starts on boot, where should i put the commands for that? is there a place to start programs when x starts?
<Wildburn> geforce 2 go
<jmpsoftware> hi to everybody
<crdlb> Wildburn: heh, I have one of those
<mezy> hi jmpsoftware
<crdlb> Wildburn: ended up just using 'nv' though
<Wildburn> yeah its a tc-1000, figured it switch from winblows to xubuntu finally, and got everything working but nvidia
<Wildburn> crdlb, so no 3d accel?
<Tulga> someone know live tv streaming to DSS solution on ubuntu?
<Intrepid> I can't drag and drop files from file roller to nautilus. How can I fix this?
<Zykotic> crdlb, thanks so much :)  that's awsome.  been looking for that switch somewhere.  ccsm is great, but there are almost too many options.
<exodus_ms> mgolisch, ok I have WM_CLASS(STRING) = "xchat", "Xchat"  In the script I was using "xchat"
<crdlb> Wildburn: correct; nvidia-glx-96 worked last I tried, but it had some weird issues; like on the first X start after reboot, you'd get a screwed up screen and had to hit ctrl-alt-bksp to make it work
<rwparris2> is there a way to get my startup apps to start in the 'right' workspace?
<rwparris2> so I don't have to 'move to workspace right' everytime I boot up?
<fallore> can anyone either direct me towards a guide for or help me set up samba (making files and folders accessible to windows comps on the network) through SSH?
<The_Laughing_Man> does anyone here have gdoomsday?
<crdlb> Zykotic: not just almost :)
<Wildburn> crdlb, I never even get a wierd screen, just black screen, no mouse pointer or anything
<omg911> so just got the new release setup and import my old files over but i notice it no longer use my desktop... my home dir is the desktop. is this normal now?
<crdlb> Wildburn: make sure that the linux-generic package is installed (if you're using the generic kernel)
<Zykotic> crdlb, i'm actually letting compiz draw my backgrounds right now, so i can have 4 different backgrounds (but i gotta say giving up the desktop is hard)
<The_Laughing_Man> because when i go to pick armor up it wont show up in the hud
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone.
<jhonnyboy> Got the drives to mount, but still no Wine progress :(
<The_Laughing_Man> wine?
<The_Laughing_Man> did you install it via synaptics package manager?
<jhonnyboy> Yes.
<archer> jhonnyboy:  what exactly are you trying to run/install?
<mezy> is there a way to replace the lock file located in var\lib\dpkg? there is something wrong with the one i have and have problems using synaptics package manager.
<jhonnyboy> archer: Microsoft Visual Basic Express Edition
<The_Laughing_Man> ohh
<jhonnyboy> archer: I am trying to install it.
<Wildburn> crldb out of curiousity, what other kernel would be installed besides generic? it looks like linux-generic is installed, same with linux-generic-headers, but linux complete generic kernel isnt installed
<jhonnyboy> archer: i have the vbsetup.exe on my desktop/
<Wildburn> mezy have you tried apt-get
<The_Laughing_Man> Jhonyboy: you should use the browse C drive, then find the cd and run the install.exe or whatever
<wolfwalker> I have no idea what room to ask this in, so I'll ask it here
<crdlb> Wildburn: -server, -rt, -386. -generic is the right one though -- you can check which one you're using with 'uname -r'
<wolfwalker> What's a good CAD program for Ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> Or what room would I go to to ask said question?
<archer> jhonnyboy: i'm not familiar with it, but just an idea, everything i've run so far i've run off of a cd.    wine might for some reason like it more if it is on a cd, just for kicks, i'd try putting the exe file on a cd and installing from that.
<mezy> Wildburn: not yet. im new to ubuntu, and im just starting to understand someone this
<eseven73> Where do I put bash aliases? Do i have to reboot or something because I put them in /home/eseven73/.bashrc and they don;t work
<n2diy> wolfwalker, what flavor of CAD, for electronics go with gEDA
<EtFb> jhonnyboy: I'm coming in mid-conversation, and maybe you're just installing VB for laughs and to see how WINE is going... but if you're planning to do some visual programming on Linux, I recommend Gambas, which isn't quite VB compatible but is very good...
<porter1> wolfwalker, there are a bunch of 2d ones for drafting
<The_Laughing_Man> actually archer, i have installed alot of stuff through just placing .exe inside the windows folder
<mgolisch> The_Laughing_Man: you a hacker?
<Wildburn> mezy, try sudo apt-get update from terminal
<porter1> Otherwise, there aren't any 3d ones that I know of
<jhonnyboy> EtFb: Thanks, i actually need to VB not because i like it much, but because of school.
<archer> ya, i imagine that should work, but i'm just brainstorming at this point.
<Zykotic> eseven73, did you restart bash with a new command "$ bash"?
<The_Laughing_Man> mgolisch: Yes and No
<wolfwalker> n2diy porter1 not sure.  I'm asking for someone else, and he hasn't told me yet.
<ASUSBlue> need help burn effect in compiz is not working all other effects work fine
<eseven73> Zykotic: nope
<wolfwalker> n2diy porter1 mechanical
<fallore> can anyone either direct me towards a guide for or help me set up samba (making files and folders accessible to windows comps on the network) through SSH?
<mgolisch> you like gis or is your nick not related to that?
<The_Laughing_Man> mgolisch: I do a fair amount of programming
<The_Laughing_Man> yeah i like gits
<EtFb> jhonnyboy: Ah well, good luck getting it to run then.  I'd always just go with VMWare Server and a virtual machine running Windoze, personally.  Windows 2000 is quite usable on even an older machine.
<Wildburn> crldb: yeah, uname -r returns 2.6.27-12-generic so I guess thats right
<mgolisch> still didnt see that compilatory movie of the first tv series
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> i wonder if itzs worth watzching
<mezy> Wildburnm whoa, what happened?
<eseven73> Zykotic:  ty that worked :)
<The_Laughing_Man> You mean Solid State Society?
<jhonnyboy> EtFb: so you recommend i just run a Virtual Machine? Sounds resonable.
<kitche> !offtopic | mgolisch The_Laughing_Man
<ubottu> mgolisch The_Laughing_Man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<The_Laughing_Man> i haven't seen the new movie
<Mox`> hmm i get this error when I start my computer: kernel panic not syncing vfs...? how to fix?
<calvinyong> Hi, can anyone teach me on how do i do a network restart
<Othor> Jhonnyboy: i think your best bet would be to install Windows XP in a VM and run VS.Net from that
<Wildburn> mezy? in terminal you typed 'sudo apt-get update' without quotes?
<jhonnyboy> Othor: Yes i concur.
<mgolisch> kitche: srry, ill behave now
<mgolisch> :)
<wolfwalker> Anyone know what would be a good mechanical CAD program for Ubuntu?
<jhonnyboy> Is VMware a good choice to run Windows games from it? or would Wine be better in that case?
<kitche> calvinyong: well there is a few ways to do it either using the script or doing it by hand
<mgolisch> The_Laughing_Man: yeah, i guess ill just watch it
<mgolisch> :)
<Wildburn> mezy: it should refresh synaptic so its not locking files
<wolfwalker> Got a friend who just went all-Linux and is looking for one.
<Othor> Jhonnyboy: i like VirtualBox
<EtFb> jhonnyboy: Hell, yeah.  You don't want to trust WINE to run development software like VB (or Delphi, or Visual Studio).  It's not there yet.  May never be.
<Wildburn> wolfwalker: I believe autocad has a linux version
<calvinyong> kitche: is there any commands to run a network restart ?
<jhonnyboy> Othor: I have Windows 7 Beta on VBox right now.
<mgolisch> Othor: yeah virtualbox isnt bad, only thing that drives me crazy is its horrible network configration stuff
<mezy> Wildburn: hmm.... thanks. i'll see if my problem was solved by updating a few things
<tritium> wolfwalker: qcad, but it's only 2D
<mgolisch> its a pain to setup hostinterface based networking
<jhonnyboy> EtFb: So what is Wine good for? I'll just run it off Vbox
<EtFb> jhonnyboy: VMWare Server is free (as in beer, not as in speech) and very good.
<The_Laughing_Man> wolfwalker: did you try Qcad?
<Othor> mgolisch: the new virsion of VBox has fixed most of that imo
<_VIM_> Zykotic: errr I thought it worked, but now if i try to edit ~/.bashrc it just goes back to how it was before i edited it
<jhonnyboy> loll
<EtFb> jhonnyboy: WINE is fine for most stuff, but compilers and debuggers really stress any OS.
<rwparris2> is there a way to get my startup apps to start in the 'right' workspace? so I don't have to 'move to workspace right' everytime I boot up?
<doodle77> mgolisch: get the newer closed source version
<archer> EtFb: just curious, why do you say not to trust Wine with development software?
<tritium> The_Laughing_Man: that's what I recommended to him, if he only need 2D.
<Wildburn> wolfwalker: google cad linux click first link, theres about 50 programs there, give a few a try and find one that works for you
<Zykotic> jhonnyboy, you can't really run games in VMWare (to my knowledge) Virtualbox 2.1 does have limited 3D support, but it's nowhere near able to play 3D games - it can play Pinball pretty decently (which wine doesn't really do) but your best bet on running MS games in Linux is Wine for sure :)  good luck.
<mgolisch> doodle77: i use vmware workstation now
<fallore> can anyone either direct me towards a guide for or help me set up samba (making files and folders accessible to windows comps on the network) through SSH?
<kitche> calvinyong: yes ifconfig down && ifconfig up && dhclient <device> that is if you use dhcp
<calvinyong> kitche: thanks alot
<jhonnyboy> Zykotic: Thanks :)
<EtFb> archer: Development software generally = programming language compilers and debuggers.  They push a system much more than word processors, games, etc.  WINE isn't a 100% perfect emulation of Windows, and 100% is generally what you need.
<jhonnyboy> Thank you everyone for your outstanding support :)
<jhonnyboy> Goodnight everyone.
<The_Laughing_Man> Does anyone know if you can create a first person shooter in pygame?
<wolfwalker> Thankee all who gave suggestions.  My friend has tried qcad, and it seems he has gone down the google path. Oh well, I tried.........
<EtFb> jhonnyboy: I agree with Zykotic - VMWare is not so good for games, mainly cos the video drivers are very vanilla.
<The_Laughing_Man> or with pygame rather
<archer> EtFb:  I would agree on that, but wouldn't you be adding stress just running an emulation?  I admit i'm not really knowledgeable on the topic.
<Zykotic> _VIM_, are you saving the changes?
<eseven73> yeah
<Wildburn> wolfwalker: there are versions of autocad and similar that are not free for linux but are just like windows versions
<EtFb> archer: Different kind of stress.  You're stressing the emulation, ie demanding that it do things exactly right.  The stress on your system (ie CPU, memory) is a secondary consideration.
<eseven73> Zykotic: nevermind i got it :)
<archer> EtFb: ok, thanks, just curious.
<EtFb> archer: Of the four options (run in a VM; dual boot; run in an emulator; use native Linux software) I find the VM solution works best for Delphi, my Windows-only language of choice.
<mezy> Wildburn: i have a new problem. i couldn't install something called ''linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic'' and an error about sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmetation fault.
<Zykotic> archer, if your cpu supports the virtualization extensions, VMs can come close to running at native speeds
<Zykotic> archer, both kvm and virtualbox support that, vmware i'm not sure
<Wildburn> mezy, try sudo dpkg --clear-avail , then try sudo apt-get update
<The_Laughing_Man> Is anyone here knowledgeable with Python and Pygame?
<archer> I don't know virtual machines, all i've ever run is wine, if i were to use a virtual machine, would i be able to use Windows drivers for in this case my tvcard?
<mezy> Wildburn: sure
<archer> even if i had to then use a windows program to view the tv video
<Wildburn> archer: yes you basically install windows from a windows cd into the vm, and then run that install with all windows drivers
<Zykotic> archer, i doubt any virtualization could support a tvcard at all :(  what kinda tvcard is it?  there is good linux support for several tv cards
<archer> wildburn: thanks.   is there a way for me to use my dual-boot XP partition in a VM?
<sprinkmeier_> Wildburn, archer , not sure that'll work with a card. it might work with a USB dongle
<Wildburn> Zykotic:Ive run tvcards in VMware before, it just depends on what level of hardware access you allow it
<sprinkmeier_> archer, not really. The 'hadware' between the two is too different, XP will keep wanting to be reactvated.
<archer> Zykotic, it's a hauppauge hvr-1600.  i've had some weird issues with it and i've spent HOURS trying to get it to work on this computer
<Zykotic> Wildburn, really, wow Virtualbox does NOT support that!  USB stuff works OK in VB thought
<Wildburn> archer: no in a virtualization you are basically using a giant swap file as the drive, and in the swap file you have windows installed
<fallore_> what command can i enter through ssh to see if the computer i am connected to has samba installed?
<Wildburn> Zykotic: well the flip side is VMware costs a hell of a lot more
<archer> Wildburn: ok, thanks.
<n2diy> fallore, samba -v?
<EtFb> Wildburn: VMWare Server is zero-cost (ie free of charge, though not free/open source )
<Zykotic> archer, i've got one of those working on an 8.04 htpc box for my mom.  i have to manually install the driver after every kernel update, PITA, but support is scheduled for a future time :)
<darkhelmetlive> has anybody tried to compile ruby-1.9.1-p0 on 8.10? it's giving me nothing but headaches and the #ruby-lang folks don't have any ideas
<fallore_> n2diy: command not found, that means no right?
<archer> if anyone could help me with the tv card i'd be much obliged.    Zykotic, i can't FIND the driver, all i can find are broken links.
<sprinkmeier_> Zykotic, AFAIK USB is 'passed through' to the guest OS, so the guest can load 'drivers'. (PCI) Cards need to be vritualised and presented to the guest (e.g. whatever NIC you actually have, the guest sees a virtual NIC) so unless the host supports the card the guest is SOL.
<Wildburn> EtFb: really? used to cost money, havent used it in a while
<fallore_> n2diy: i tried sudo apt-get install samba and it told me it was already the newest version, so i guess it's installed.
<n2diy> fallore, thath would be my guess, I'm not real familiar with Samba
<The_Laughing_Man> Does anyone know if theres a flash substitute on ubuntu?
<Zykotic> archer, lol - i had the same problem, gimmie a second will take a look
<n2diy> fallore, maybe it isn't running, I'd check the man page.
<|kush|> anyone install ubuntu inside windows?
<archer> thanks
<mezy> man, i thought ubuntu would 'just work'.
<EtFb> Wildburn: They made quite a splash with VMWare Player, which is kind of like Acrobate Reader but with VMs instead of PDFs.  Then they made VMWare Server free, without much fanfare.
<The_Laughing_Man> mezy: ubuntu does just work, unlike many other distros
<EtFb> The_Laughing_Man: Have you enabled Medibuntu?  You can just install the standard Flash.
<Wildburn> EtFb: ahh yeah thats right, I recall now
<AlexMax> Hi there, I"m having trouble with running Ubuntu 8.10 inside virtualbox.  After I update ubuntu, anytime i reboot thereafter, I can't get themes to work.
<AlexMax> It uses the default ugly as sin "raleigh" theme
<Wildburn> I feel you mezy, cant get this damn geforce 2 go to actually initialize 3d accel
<The_Laughing_Man> etfb: im talking about development not playback
<AlexMax> unless I load the theme manager
<Zykotic> sprinkmeier_, that's why i was amazed that vmware could do it, it would need a driver for tvcards!  VB 2.1 supports 64bit guests on 32bit hosts - that boggles my mind as well.
<AlexMax> Then it goes back to human
<EtFb> The_Laughing_Man: Most of the time it does, and more often than others... but it's not perfect yet.
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMan: reinstall
<AlexMax> Why does this happen?  I've been able to replicate the bug twice now
<AlexMax> pHreaksYcle: Done so, it's done the theme bug both times
<The_Laughing_Man> etfb: Medibuntu you say?
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMan: that's odd as all hell.
<mezy> The_Laughing_Man: im just frustrated with this
<Wildburn> Zykotic: Vmware is a bit different though in that it can actually take full control of hardware from the host OS
<EtFb> The_Laughing_Man: How do you mean?  With Player you couldn't make new VMs, but you could use them (ie "play" them).
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMax: whenever ive had problems with themes being wonkey, it's because of graphics issues, every time
<EtFb> The_Laughing_Man: Yep, google it.  Follow the repository instructions to add keys and entries and all that stuff, then use aptitude or apt-get or whatever.
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMax: may want to check that sector
<The_Laughing_Man> etfb: Its more like adobe flash 5 or the newer cs4
<mezy> The_Laughing_Man: im just frustrated with this 'unpacking replacement linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic' thing/ sorry, cant type in the dark
<Wildburn> mezy: what are you trying to install that you need to unpack the linux iamge?
<EtFb> The_Laughing_Man: Exactly.  If you already have a VMWare VM made by someone else, you use Player and you effectively have yourself a brand new computer inside a box.  If you want to make your own, you use Server and it's pretty full-features.  Gorgeous piece of software.  (I'm a fan; can you tell?)
<fallore_> i need help configuring samba through SSH, is anyone experienced with it?
<The_Laughing_Man> mezy: How can you not type in the dark? i KNOW where all my keys are
<The_Laughing_Man> etfb: alright ill check it out, thanks.
<sprinkmeier_> fallore, ssh -X, the nuse GUI tools (if you're familiar with them)
<Wildburn> mezy: that image is unpacking the actual linux kernel, you shouldnt need to be doing that
<fallore_> i am not, sprinkmeier_, what are they?
<mezy> The_Laughing_Man: im trying as hard as i can. my dog is messing with me also
<sprinkmeier_> fallore, neither am I, I use the files :-)
<The_Laughing_Man> mezy: uhh yeah hes right dont do that
<EtFb> mezy: On the internet, nobody knows your dog is a dog...
<sug1> how can i change the premission of a dir to my user???  it's currently set to "nobody"
<sprinkmeier_> fallore, but I haven't some much samba in ages... a bit rusty. What do you need to set up?
<Zykotic> archer, it's the v4l driver that you need to manually download / compile / install http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page that will get the 1600 working :)  good luck.
<Wildburn> lol EtFb
<The_Laughing_Man> sugl: edit your fstab file
<mezy> Wildburn: its a process that the update manager is doing.
<Tully> DCC SEND hugeniggersluts 0 0 0
<fallore_> sprinkmeier_: i just need to create a folder that is shared throughout the network/domain that the pc is already on that is as low into root as possible (so that there isn't a long address path).
<mezy> Wildburn: im just looking at the details
<archer> Zykotic, thanks, maybe i'll have more success now
<Wildburn> mezy: really? try rebooting and then just running jockey for updates
<The_Laughing_Man> sugl: it should be in /etc/
<fallore_> sprinkmeier_: knowing how to edit the smb.conf through ssh would be helpful as well
<Wildburn> mezy: is the update manager failing and halting?
<sug1> The_Laughing_Man: why would it be in the fstab, it's just one dir i need the change the premission of
<AlexMax> pHreaksYcle: Graphics issues?
<sprinkmeier_> fallore, fire up your favourite editor (vi, pico) and have a look at the conf file. towards the end there are examples of shared drives, one of those should be suitable to copy/munge/paste
<AlexMax> I'm installing this on a virtual machine
<mezy> Wildburn: frozen i guess, what is jockey anyway?
<fallore_> sprinkmeier_: can't fire up an editor, i'm connected through SSH
<sprinkmeier_> sugi, if the directory is a mounted filesystem (i.e. USB drive) then fstab sets the permissions/ownership. If the directory is 'normal' then use chown
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMan: yeah, like bad settings, you know. things borked in ur x config w/e
<Wildburn> mezy:jockey is the automatic update thing that tells you when new updates are available
<sprinkmeier_> fallore, vi is a commans-line editor, so is pico, nano etc... (I believe nano is farly easy to use)
<_VIM_> fallore that's why he said vi or pico
<fallore_> i didn't understand what he meant but i do now, thanks _VIM_ and sprinkmeier_. i'm looking at it in nano now
<mezy>  Wildburn do updates work on a live cd?
<AlexMax> pHreaksYcle: then why would my theme come back when i bring up the theme menu
<AlexMax> and this is from a CLEAN install
<AlexMax> i just update
<_VIM_> nano :pppppt!
<AlexMax> then install the vbox guest addons
<AlexMax> and that's it
<Wildburn> mezy:is it an actual cd?
<FloodBot1> AlexMax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Laughing_Man> sugl: whoops, i misread thought you type drv not dir
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMax: not sure my man, just telling you my experiences. no need to get hostile
<sprinkmeier_> fallore, the other way to do it is to use X tunneling, run "ssh -X username@hostname" and rhen you can start X programs on "hostname" (like gedit etc)
<Wildburn> mezy: since you cant write to a cd, things like unpacking the kernel and updating wont work because it cant write the updated kernel to drive
<panfist> how can i see what kernel version i have running
<AlexMax> pHreaksYcle: Not hostile :)
<sug1> The_Laughing_Man: im sorry what did you say. my pidgin crashed on me
<mezy> Wildburn: not really, its on a usb. i only asked that because i still see the 'install'  on the desktop
<Wildburn> mezy: for that matter not sure if live cd from something like external hard drive would allow updates either
<sprinkmeier_> panfist, uname -a
<n2diy> panfist, uname
<The_Laughing_Man> sugl: whoops, i misread thought you type drv not dir
<panfist> what if i want to upgrade my kernel from .26 to .28
<Wildburn> mezy:ok usb I know, thats how I usually install mine, it wont write to the drive on a live cd, youd need to actually go ahead and install, either to the flash drive, another flash drive or a hard drive
<sug1> The_Laughing_Man: :p
<sprinkmeier_> panfist, use your package manager.
<rww> panfist: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<archer> Zykotic:  i'm feeling like a bit of an idiot here, but i'm still not able to find it, and all of these links are for me failing...
<pHreaksYcle> AlexMax: what theme did you say it defaults to?
<maxagaz> how to list all the symbolic links of a directory recursively ?
<The_Laughing_Man> sugl: have you tried right clicking the dir then going to properties then permissions?
<sug1> The_Laughing_Man: do you know how ot change premission of a dir and all the files within i?
<mezy> Wildburn: i wanted to use ubuntu on a usb so i wouldn't have to install it on the hdd.
<panfist> i'm actually running lenny... but i'm thinking of going back to ubuntu server. the last two versions of ubuntu gave me problems with raid
<Wildburn> mezy: ah then youd actually need to install it to the flash drive, not just run the iso with syslinux or what have you
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, to do a recursive directory listing use "ls -R" or "find"
<Zykotic> archer, tisk tisk first hit of google "v4l download" = http://www.linuxtv.org/repo/
<maxagaz> sprinkmeier_ and to get symbolic links ?
<Wildburn> mezy:how big is the flash, and do you have another? you could always use the smaller to run the livecd, then install across to the other flash drive
<rww> panfist: We don't support Debian here; you'd want to ask in the #debian channel (here or on OFTC) for help with that. As far as Ubuntu goes, the current stable version, Intrepid, has 2.6.27. Jaunty, which comes out in April, will have 2.6.28.
<_VIM_> fallore you'll have to enable X forwarding in sshd_config, I don't beleive it's enabled by default...look for X11Forwarding and make it say X11Forwarding yes  then restart ssh server
<ssastre> hi there, Q: I'm in ubuntu 8.04 which libary is suposed to be the glibc in ubuntu? (I mean the binary)
<sug1> The_Laughing_Man: yes, but this way i would have to manually change every file int he dir
<archer> Zykotic: thanks, i found it, actually, just took me a bit to weave through the link maze
<fallore_> _VIM_: is that something you do if you're on windows?
<sprinkmeier_> maxagaz, if the directory _contains_ links then they should show up. use "ls -l" or "find -ls" to highlight them. To find all symbolic links that "point to" the directory is another matter, you pretty much have to grovel your whole filesystem to find them.
<mezy> Wildburn: i still have the live cd, if that could be used. and the size is about 2gigs
<The_Laughing_Man> sugl: what exactly are you trying to do?
<_VIM_> fallor I'm not sure, I was refering to a Linux SSH server
<Wildburn> sure, boot off livecd itself, then run that install on desktop and when you get to the partition manager select the flash drive as thbe install location. then boot from flash drive after install is complete
<sprinkmeier_> sug1, chown --recursive
<fallore_> _VIM_: is that the equivalent of like, VNC?
<mlbarnes> I am trying to fix an error that is showing in my mail.log. The error is FAILED - unexpected , output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090301T221847-03504/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n". The setup is clamd with amavis. The sites I see show that I need to add the group. This is what I added to /etc/group amavis:x:118:clamav Does anyone have any suggestions
<_VIM_> fallore_: I'd imagine the openssh-server for windows probably is set up the same way, with X forwarding not enabled
<sug1> im tryign to change the premission of this directory from nobody to my user name. i can't access it from my user, i have to be in root to access this. but that is no good
<_VIM_> fallore_:  no it's kind of like TELNET but safer
<_VIM_> !ssh | fallore_
<ubottu> fallore_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<The_Laughing_Man> sprinkmeier: i forgot all about ch >.>
<avian> question: I have a machine with two network interfaces, a lan and a wifi. The lan connection has internet access, but it insists on using the wifi to try and connect to the internet. Is there a way for force it to use the lan interface for internet access?
<sug1> sprinkmeier_: how would i apply this to my directory and tell it to chagne premission to my user not root
<mezy> Wildburn: thanks, i seen something like this before, but i didn't trust it because it was for an older version.
<sprinkmeier_> fallore_, graphics in unix/linux are based on the X protocol. This can be sent through a socket, even a network socket, so the computer that runs the program does not have to do the graphical display. SSH offers a way to securely tunnel this X traffic (ssh -X)
<avian> Anyone have any ideas?
<rww> avian: I usually right-click the network manager applet icon in the notification area and uncheck "Enable wireless" when I'm in that situation.
<Wildburn> mezy: no problem, and have fun with it
<Wildburn> afk
<sprinkmeier_> sug1, sudo chown --recursive USER /home/USER
<avian> rww: I basically want the box to act as a proxy for computers on the wifi.
<sprinkmeier_> sug1, this command is kind of unforgiving, experiment with a sub-tree first (/home/USER/foo or somesuch)
<mlbarnes> Can anyone help me with my error with amavis?
<Zykotic> avian, would it be possible to disable the wireless?
<mezy> Wildburn: wish me luck, please, seriously, i have messed a computer while using ubuntu for the first time
<_VIM_> speaking of ssh and vnc and all that, where can i get freenx? im not seeing it in the repos, and google is failing me...
<Caplain> sprinkmeier_: wouldn't "chown user.user dir -R" be better?
<avian> rww: laptop connects to server over wireless, server connects to internet and replies with the data. So wireless is requied
<mezy> peace out
<avian> required.
<sug1> sprinkmeier_: ill give it a try thanks
<avian> Zykotic, I need the wifi to be active too.
<rww> avian: Ah. No idea, then.
<avian> rww: thanks anyway
<Zykotic> avian, just checking the easy answer.  i have no idea man...
<sprinkmeier_> Caplain, user.group, not user.user (though most distros create a group for each user with the same name). --recursive (long option) is 'better' than -R (short option) IMHO because a typo will cause an error rather than potentially nuking things
<Barridus> hmm, newbie question.  :)  is there supposed to be an "etc" directory in /opt?  i think the rsync guide i just followed was in error and i think it cluttered up some stuff
<avian> Does anyone know how to force a wifi interface to use a lan interface for internet access?
<avian> Or how to set which interface is used for net access?
<mlbarnes> Can anyone help me with my error with amavis?
<mlbarnes> I am trying to fix an error that is showing in my mail.log. The error is FAILED - unexpected , output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090301T221847-03504/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n". The setup is clamd with amavis. The sites I see show that I need to add the group. This is what I added to /etc/group amavis:x:118:clamav Does anyone have any suggestions
<Wildburn> Avian: why not just disable your wireless?
<sprinkmeier_> Barridus, sometimes.... /opt is supposed to be for 'optional' software, and sometimes they whack in a etc there as well. Depends on distro, softrware installed, POM.....
<Zykotic> Barridus, no default /opt/etc (in 8.10)
<avian> Wildburn: I need to have both wifi and lan.
<Wildburn> hang on reading back
<Wildburn> avian:what system?
<sug1> sprinkmeier_: thank you it worked
<avian> wildburn: cli ubuntu 7.04
<fallore_> i'd like to create a folder (\\htpc\xbmc\media) and share it throughout the windows network that the pc is connected to using SSH. can anyone help me?
<Wildburn> avian: lol I meant hardware actually
<avian> Wildburn: It's a toshiba 1410 laptop, sans screen.
<rww> avian: You're aware that 7.04 doesn't get security updates any more?
<avian> rww: yeah, but I'm not overly concerned with that.
<Wildburn> avian:I would seriously consider moving to a newer distro 8.04 or 8.10 on either on my tc1000 it will use whichever can get an IP address between wireless and ethernet
<Wildburn> avian: or see if you can get the deb of the newer network manager to run
<Barridus> ok sprinkmeier_  thank you, i'll be careful
<avian> Wildburn: It's a cli system, and for me to upgrade it would take...
<avian> wildburn: around six days of constant downloading.
<RHorse> avian: have you tried wlconfig?
<avian> RHorse: wlconfig - command not found. It's a command line system.
<Zykotic> fallore_, http://pastebin.com/d27a082f7 some steps for smb.conf editing
<lvlefisto> How to set the keyboard layout to Malaysian? I can't find it in keyboard preferences / layout.
<RHorse> avian: sri! iwconfig
<avian> RHorse: Yes, I have tried iwconfig. Is there anything specific I should be trying?
<RHorse> avian is it encrypted connection?
<avian> RHorse: No, I have no problems with the wifi *connection*, I want the machine to use the LAN connection for internet access.
<ssastre> can someone tell me where in ubuntu the libc binary is stored?
<ssastre> glicb
<Wildburn> avian: ah I see your not running a GUI at all? going to be difficult to do much with that, I assume you only need the lan connection in certain locations where you dont have wireless available?
<RHorse> avian: I see.
<RHorse> avian: ifconfig is what you want.
<smpi__> love hardcore
<rww> ssastre: what version of Ubuntu?
<ssastre> 8.04
<sug1> how can i access network files on xubuntu?
<avian> RHorse: Could you be more specific? I have no problems with any connections at all, it just insists on using the wrong interface for net access.
<darkniteusa> where can I update drivers for my video card?
<ssastre> rww: 8.04 the most recent
<Wildburn> avian: why is it the wrong interface?
<darkniteusa> and how?
<RHorse> avian: could you paste the results of ifconfig
<sparr> currently installing 8.10 on a classic imac G3
<RHorse> !pastebin | avian
<ubottu> avian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cayouth_crew> woyow.....
<nadira> charly
<rww> ssastre: 8.04 isn't the most recent. Anyway, it looks like they'd be in one of the libc6 packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/glibc
<avian> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/m4ec5fdee
<subhramalya> hey nebdy there
<cayouth_crew> kontoy
<avian> Wildburn: The LAN connection and the wireless go to different routers.
<Scunizi> Anyone running mythtv on cox communications?  Care to join me in ubuntu-offtopic for some Q & A?
<fallore_> no, subhramalya, we're all gone
<subhramalya> how can i install theme
<avian> Wildburn: The lan one has internet access, because the wireless one won't work with my desktop.
<Wildburn> avian: ok, so your using the wifi to connect for something besides web access?
<RHorse> avian: which of these do you want to connect to eth0 or eth1?
<Barridus> where do files sent by a gksudo'ed nautilus's move to trash go?  nothing appeared in the trash
<okky> indo ja coy
<avian> RHorse: eth0 is the lan - it has net access. eth1 is wireless.
<RHorse> OK
<Zykotic> Barridus, you've used su so it's the "root" account and not your user that is executing the command
<avian> Wildburn: The wifi is to connect the other computers I have on the wifi to the internet. The computers on the wifi would use the server as a proxy, giving them net access.
<^paradox^> i need a textual list of the files in a certain folder with full file names including extensions and in alphabetical order. is there a terminal command that will do this for me?
<n2diy> Barridus, there maybe a hidden folder called .trash
<okky> alooo
<avian> Wildburn: It works fine for local stuff, but the server tries to access the net through the wifi interface, not the lan interface.
<Barridus> Zykotic, right but if i'm still in that gksudo'ed nautilus...?
<RHorse> avian: is it dhcp connex?
<okky> apaan tu
<rww> ssastre: There's a "list files" link on packages.ubuntu.com. That might tell you, maybe? I'm not sure of what exactly you need.
<avian> RHorse: I believe so.
<Zykotic> paradigm, "ls | sort"
<RHorse> avian: ok, sudo ifconfig eth0
<Wildburn> Avian: I see,
<okky> yesterday
<avian> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/m5ef0fe32
<Zykotic> Barridus, it is close to insanity to be running nautilus as root....  i'm really not to worried about where the trash is going...
<^paradox^> anyone know?
<^Einstein> What special manual configuration would a 64-bit Intrepid user need after purging and reinstalling alsa and pulseaudio?
<Wildburn> Avian: can you paste results for sudo route
<RHorse> avian: ok, now sudo dhclient eth0
<archer> Zykotic: i'm still having the problem that some programs see, but cannot tune, the tuner card, and programs like "w_scan" do not even see the card
<ssastre> rww: ok I'm taking a look there. I just need to know what binary library has the lockf function (I'm making a wrapper)
<Barridus> Zykotic, it was suggested here to me a while back to do that
<mikewu> ^paradox^: find `pwd` | sort
<okky> yessssssss
<avian> RHorse: eth0 is the lan interface.
<okky> no
<RHorse> avian: type sudo dhclient eth0
<avian> http://pastebin.com/m687fba7b
<mikewu> ^paradox^: if you don't want it to be recursive change it to find `pwd` -maxdepth 1 | sort
<Zykotic> Barridus, generally it is a horrible idea, perhaps special circumstances i don't know require it though???
<RHorse> avian: I think your connected. Try pinging sonic.net
<rww> ssastre: Looks like unistd.h: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/en/man3/lockf.3posix.html
<^paradox^> thanks
<Wildburn> avian: according to your routing table it should be setup properly
<avian> RHorse: Genius.
<fallore_> i'd like to create a folder (\\htpc\xbmc\media) and share it throughout the windows network that the pc is connected to using SSH. can anyone help me?
<RHorse> avian: thank you I accept paypal
<Barridus> Zykotic, oh well what's done is done.  still gotta figure out where these files went, it's several gb
<izul> my strong
<rww> ssastre: if you need that .h file, it's in /usr/include/bits/unistd.h, provided by package libc6-dev.
<Zykotic> archer, i don't know what to tell you other then after i do the manual install stuff it works???  sorry i can't be of further assistance, the box with that card isn't here...
<izul> gehhhhhh
<fallore_> Zykotic: i'm afraid i didn't understand the instructions in the pastebin, would you have time to go a little more indepth?
<archer> Zykotic, alright, thanks for your help
<izul> uc
<izul> fuck you
<fallore_> Zykotic: specifically, do i just paste that [writable] section in there somewhere and tweak it?
<bazhang> izul, stop that
<ssastre> rww: ok but I dont want the header I need to know which one is the binary with that function compliled in it
<Zykotic> fallore_, it was a real rough blueprint of what you need to edit...  where you get stuck?
<nickrud> !language | izul
<ubottu> izul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Barridus> where is ./trash
<Zykotic> fallore_, exactly customize to suite!
<Barridus> err .trash
<fallore_> Zykotic: does it not matter where i paste that section?
<_VIM_> Barridus:  it's hidden
<_VIM_> ctrl + h key in nautilus
<nickrud> Barridus,  ~/.local/share/Trash , or ~/.Trash  (case matters) and ~ stands for your home dir
<Zykotic> fallore_, there is a section 3/4 the way down i think, look for the printer share...
<ssastre> rww: I imagine is some .so file I need to know which one
<ccccc> hey,guys.i have met a question about vbox .my host os and guest os cannot connect to the internet at the same time.see the details:forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=14954
<fallore_> Zykotic: do i put it with the printer stuff?
<izul> pareng nakal......
<nickrud> izul, indonesian?
<qcjn> i,m trying to watch a long video on the web, youku (chinese youtube i think) but it alway s stops. can i play with some buffer for that
<Zykotic> fallore_, ya, just after, it really doesn't matter where you put it, it's just convention
<izul> yes indonesian
<Barridus> nickrud, ok found the files.  is there an easy way to recursively delete folders and contents?
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fallore_> Zykotic: is there an easy way to back up this file so that if i break something i can revert?
<ssastre> could be lib/libc.so.6
<bazhang> izul, /join #ubuntu-id
<Wildburn> qcjn: no, thats just youko that sucks because its transmission is so slow
<Zykotic> fallore_, did you notice the separte user=share section?  that's kinda important.
<Zykotic> fallore_, sudo cp smb.conf smb.conf.origional
<nickrud> Barridus,   yes; you can just delete the folder with nautilus (file manager) or use    rm -r <topleveldir> . Be cautious with -r
<Dr_Sneese> I'm trying to find a theme, to get rid of a mouse cursor that I don't like that won't go away, but the theme isn't listed in the themes filder, or the icons folder.
<fallore_> Zykotic: the part below the writable section in the pastebin? i didn't understand what it was.
<Dr_Sneese> How do I get rid of it?
<Dr_Sneese> I can't just go to appearance>themes>delete either.
<Dr_Sneese> it won't let me.
<nickrud> izul, #ubuntu-id is indonesian language
<Barridus> nickrud, nautilus sends things to trash.  hence what got me in this mess
<shervin> hi all
<Zykotic> fallore_, look for a line that says "security = user" and change it to "security = share"
<Barridus> nickrud, essentially i have trash that can't be emptied
<nickrud> Barridus, ah, did you use nautilus as sudo ?
<shervin> how can i install nvidia
<Barridus> nickrud, yes
<shervin> my X does not start
<rww> ssastre: I imagine it'd be in /lib/libc.so.6 (or, if that's a symlink, wherever it points to)...
<qcjn> Wildburn: ok, that suks, if i have knew, wouldn't have start to look at it. Now i wanna know the end
<shervin> with no errors
<nickrud> Barridus, that'll teach you :)    sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/* should empty your trash
<shervin> any one can help me
<ssastre> yes I think that too, I guess I'll try and see
<Zykotic> fallore_, i'm creating something that every version of Windows I know (or samba) can connect too without having to map user account or anything -- there is NO security
<shervin> 2.6.24-23-rt
<ssastre> thanks for the tips
<shervin> no one?
<boyo> oooo
<Wildburn> Shervin: what version?
<Barridus> nickrud, thanks.  i'll be trying this once my backup completes :D
<boyo> gbgjhbhgvgjhb
<fallore_> Zykotic: i'm not sure if this is relevant, but it might help. there is already a folder accessible on the network (\\htpc\xbmc (xbmc is the user) that we can connect to. what we want is to have another file, \\htpc\media that is similarly shared. does this change anything?
<nickrud> Barridus, next time use gksu nautilus, gksu is intended for graphical program privilege escalation
<bazhang> boyo, english here
<boyo> ghgyghubmdfjhghftggtftyf
<shervin> Wildburn: what version of ubunut?
<Wildburn> yeah
<rww> boyo: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<shervin> Wildburn: how can i check
<Barridus> nickrud, yeah.  hindsight 50/50 and all that XD
<shervin> Linux shervin-desktop 2.6.24-23-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Mon Jan 26 02:29:24 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zykotic> fallore_, ya it kinda changes things... i sec
<Barridus> err 20/20 LOL
<boyo> boyo from java iscrocodile
<shervin> Wildburn: how can i check?
<nickrud> Barridus, hey, this is a trivial way to learn. I've seen some real doozies. And you can tell people about not using sudo nautilus from personal experience
<zer0o> hi guys, is there an open source software as an alternative to skype? that of course works with skype contacts etc (like pidgin with msn messenger for example)
<Wildburn> Shervin: think that is 8.04
<jf13> hello      could someone tell me of a program that will let me add files to a ISO?
<Zykotic> fallore_, that means you already have a working share on this samba box called xbmc?!  so just copy that section again in your smb.conf file and change the name and the path and your golden
<fallore> i don't see that section :/
<shervin> Wildburn: so how can i install nvidia drivers?
<Wildburn> Shervin: what video card?
<smpi> woyow
<rww> zer0o: No. The skype communication protocol is convoluted and proprietary. There isn't an open-source version of it.
<shervin> Wildburn: nvida
<Barridus> nickrud, sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/* did not empty root's trash.  i assume i should use sudo rm -r /home/root/ insteaad of "~"?
<i> nfhf
<Nytrix> join #Ubuntu-Games
<nickrud> Barridus, sounds reasonable
<jf13> shervin: he means model I think
<Wildburn> Shervin:right, what I mean is, what model, like 7600gt? and so on, is it telling you to install the 99.43.xx drivers ?
<^Einstein> I just reinstalled alsa-base and I want to try to avoid pulseaudio on Intrepid 64. What alsa configuration do I have to manually do, because the default setup (with dkpg-reconfigure) does not output any sound although it thinks it's playing?
<zer0o> rww: i dont think so, even kopete does skype...
<nickrud> Barridus, take a look in the trash there, see if that's where it is
<boyo> omah sampean neng endi??????????????????????????????
<shervin> gefore fx 5200
<Wildburn> Shervin: after you install the drivers its a black screen? then you reboot in recovery and run xfix?
<rww> !id | boyo
<cayouth_crew> yes, i know....
<ubottu> boyo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nickrud> boyo, language?
<telestrial> Hello
<mezy> how can install ubuntu onto a usb drive? i dont see the option to do so
<rww> !usb | mezy
<cayouth_crew> hello....
<ubottu> mezy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nickrud> !usb
<Wildburn> lol
<shervin> Wildburn: i dont know which driver i have to install
<rww> zer0o: Not according to kopete's webpage, it doesn't.
<cayouth_crew> i love U full
<cayouth_crew> i love U full
<cayouth_crew> jibfsdbgsg
<cayouth_crew> jgfjw
<FloodBot1> cayouth_crew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shervin> Wildburn: gefore fx 5200
<c-ron> mezy: pendrivelinux.com
<b1n42y> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Wildburn> shervin: you need the 99.43.05 drivers I believe in synaptic, you also need nvidia-settings, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-kernel-source
<bazhang> pUntEL_ndUd, #ubuntu-id
<mezy> rww: c-ron thanks
<telestrial> I own a Sony Vaio VGN-FW139E and I'm very new to ubuntu...I am trying to get my FN keys to work so I can dim my screen...it should work with FN+F6 for brighter and FN+F5 for dimmer....but they don't function at all.
<zer0o> rww: oh yeah? che this out http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kopete%20skype/ (not longer being developed for now but it will in kde 4.3)
<telestrial> it's draining my laptop battery
<Wildburn> shervin:the glx will be for 99.43.xx as well
<default> exit
<default> exit
<Wildburn> shervin:good luck though, im having the same problem with my laptop trying to get nvidia drivers going
<shervin> Wildburn: so i look for synpatic?
<Wildburn> shervin: click applications->system->synaptic package manager
<rww> zer0o: I don't see anything about that working in 4.3. Do you have a source?
<rww> zer0o: anyway, if it does, I guess the answer to your question is "kopete" :/
<shervin> Wildburn: my X does not come
<zer0o> rww: corridor's voices
<Barridus> nickrud, i can see the contents of /home/root in nautilus but not in root terminal
<nickrud> Barridus, ls -a lists hidden files/directories in the terminal (ones with a preceeding period)
<zer0o> rww: i dont like kopete, its too buggy thatz why i was asking for something else, i no wengophone, but dunno if it works with the skype contacts...
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm considering a switch to Ubuntu from Windows XP, but I'm concerned about my iPhone.  Your Wiki says I can't sync to the native iPhone music player with Amarok...will iTunes run ok in the Wine version Ubuntu supports?
<Zykotic> Barridus, there shouldn't be a /home/root directory, root's home directory is /root???
<fallore> Zykotic: if you're busy i understand, but in case you just missed my last message i still need a tiny bit of help, but i feel like i'm really close to resolving this
<Wildburn> shervin: open a terminal and type sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then paste whats in there to paste.ubuntu.com
<c-ron> Tired_ winehq.com/appdb
<nickrud> Zykotic, ah, a good catch. Perfect example of my reading what I expected to read ;)
<rww> Tired_: I hear that iTunes doesn't run well in WINE.
<weternal> hey I need help with an external display
<afasaf> hi all. i am helping my friend install grub but i just realized right now/he told me, that he did an ubuntu install in "windows"??
<shervin> Wildburn: damn i have no graphic
<Tired_> That sucks.  Switching to a buggy, non-optimized third party media player on my iphone isn't really a good solution.
<afasaf> can i install grub for such environments?
<Zykotic> fallore, sorry man...  you have your working smb.conf backed up and your editing it now right?  and you don't see the section with the printers?
<telestrial> Hi. I was wondering if anyone noticed my question earlier....
<c-ron> afasaf probably WUBI
<tripps> how do I get my version number of ubuntu?
<c-ron> tripps uname -r
<shervin> Wildburn: can we join #flood?
<tritium> tripps: lsb_release -a
<fallore> Zykotic: i see the printer section
<Wildburn> sure
<^paradox^> ok i have another quick question
<c-ron> no u
<afasaf> c-ron: WUBI is a bootloader?
<tritium> c-ron: that's for the kernel version
<Tired_> c-ron:  http://appdb.winehq.org/ now, apparently  :)
<c-ron> afasaf wubi uses NTLOADER
<tripps> k thanks - would be a good idea to put version number in "about ubuntu" dialog where it is in every other software on the planet ;)
<telestrial> does anyone know how to get the FN brightness keys to work?
<afasaf> c-ron: actually, i don't want to use NTLOADER.. that's why we are trying to isntall grub..
<c-ron> afasaf so install grub :)
<tripps> c-ron, that gives me kernel number - tritium gave me what I was looking for thanks
<Nytrix> what is a good team speak client for ubuntu?
<Barridus> nickrud, Zykotic- i see the files now.  "sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/*" is the syntax to clear root's trash, not "/home/root/etcetera"?
<^paradox^> every time i tried to cd into the folder NES roms it kept saying no such file or directory until finally added an underscore between NES and roms
<afasaf> c-ron: and it'll work for such environment? (as in, i've never written a config file for that)
<b1n42y> telestrial, you have to add modules to kernel, i need to do the same, dont know how
<afasaf> c-ron: as in, i can't easily do (hd0, 0) or something, right?
<^paradox^> how do i cd into other such folders that have no underscores?
<telestrial> I just recently switched from vista and my battery life is like...HALF!
<jtaji> ^paradox^:  cd like\ this or cd "like this"
<nickrud> Barridus, yes, root has it's home directly under the / because many people have /home on a separate partition which may not be mounted when trying to do maintenance.
<Barridus> i suppose the worst will be a path not found
<c-ron> afasaf grub config lets you remap those
<Nytrix> !battery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery
<afasaf> ^paradox^: or it is usually easier to rename the folder
<telestrial> I mean as it applies to my screen brightness
<afasaf> c-ron: awesome, thanks!
<afasaf> c-ron: i'll look it up..
<ReLieC_93> h
<mezy> c-ron: the link you have gave i have already tried, it left me with a usb version of the live cd
<b1n42y> ^paradox^, cd NES and tab for it to auto complete
<nickrud> Barridus, mea culpa about /home/root, I just read what I wanted when I saw that ;)
<^paradox^> hmmm interesting
<Barridus> nickrud, no it's cool you've been helpful
<Barridus> what happens if you are root via "sudo su" and then sudo a command?
<Zykotic> fallore, do you see your currently shared folder somewhere?  cause you need to find that!  then copy it but change some of the details
<c-ron> mezy, thats what you want
<Barridus> is it the end of all things?
<mezy> c-ron: i want an updatable, bootable usb version of ubuntu. is that possible?
<^paradox^> aha ! lol i have it now
<doodle77> how do i disable write caching on an sd card? it is opened with gvfs, and hdparm -W 0 /dev/mmcblk0 doesn't work
<b1n42y> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<c-ron> nice
<Wildburn> mezy: you want the second link
<jtaji> Barridus: you should use sudo -i instead of sudo su, but either way if you then sudo a command it's fine because root is listed in sudoers
<mezy> ?
<jtaji> Barridus: fine, but pointless ;)
<Barridus> jtaji, :)
<nickrud> Barridus, no. you can do   sudo env | sort , gksu env | sort , sudo su then run env | sort, sudo su -  and compare the environments you get
<Wildburn> mezy: the second link in the sentence ubottu just posted, is about how to create a persistent install
<^paradox^> the tab thing works if i use it before the space
<Barridus> nickrud, ok i blew root's trash out with your commands.  just because i'm paranoid i'm gonna try rebooting in case i destroyed everything in my previous attempts :)
 * Barridus crosses fingers
<weternal> I'm having trouble getting s-video to work as an external display
<Dr_Sneese> For some reason, there's one mouse cursor that only shows up while I'm using firefox, but I really don't like it, and I don't know how to get rid of it. I'm using ubuntu 8.10.
<fallore> Zykotic: how do i copy a section of a file i'm looking at in nano?
<mezy> Wildburn: and use which method? the last time i used this link, i chose the one that was easier for me to do. and a left me with a usb version of the live cd
<^paradox^> lmao im obviously terrible with a command line
<^paradox^> i was never any good at the dos prompt either
<shervin> hi Wildburn
<Zykotic> fallore, paper and pen if you have too, don't know the clipboard command in nano that's for sure; could do it in vi ;)
<mezy> Wildburn: oh no, wait. actually, i messed it up
<Wildburn> mezy: you want method 1 on that list
<shervin> Wildburn, X starts but no nvidia no sound
<fallore> Zykotic: how do i do it in vi? i'll try that instead
<^Einstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zykotic> fallore, nope vi is WAY too hard to explain accross irc
<Wildburn> shervin: yeah try this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251107?comments=all read through comments it goes through lots of methods to attempt
<fallore> it's okay, the cursor works :P
<Wildburn> shervin: im in the same boat, cant get nvidia to run on my laptop, so best I can offer is trying some of the listed methods in the bug report
<Dr_Sneese> D:
<fallore> Zykotic: is this what is creating those shared directories? http://pastebin.com/m39da5fba
<Barridus> nickrud, Zykotic - i think things are back to normal.  thanks a ton!
<Zykotic> fallore, nope, not related at all
<calvinyong> have anyone here encountered that the static network kept dropping using ubuntu server 8.04
<calvinyong> ?
<shervin> whatthanks
<^paradox^> thanks for the help everyone. i think im gonna pick up one of those online training courses ive seen at the ubuntu site. i could use some hands on training
<ReLieC_93_> trthr
<fallore> Zykotic: that's the only thing that looks remotely related to actual shared directories. would it be helpful to just pastebin the whole file?
<Zykotic> fallore, but you should already have a share working don't you???
<fallore> Zykotic: yes
<calvinyong> i have set the static ip address for ubuntu server 8.04 .. and it will work for a few minutes.. after a while it will automatically drop
<cds> cikem
<cds> 6ytj
<Zykotic> fallore, so that share MUST be in your current config file???
<weternal> I need some help figuring out how to get an external display working, I've checked the documentation, and most of it has to do with editing the x.org file
<Barridus> in the future, is it permissable to post a link that contains advice if i suspect it's faulty and have someone smarter than i look over it
<fallore> Zykotic: or at least, if i go into "my network places" on windows i can go into folders on the computer and see the contents.
<nickrud> Barridus, absolutely yes
<weternal> which apparently isn't as much in use in 8.10
<cds> what your name
<Barridus> nickrud, good to know, thanks again.
<bazhang> cds this is ubuntu support, do you have a support question?
<zer0o> skype is spying on us  http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=95261
<mezy> Wildburn: cool, im getting excited from just reading the tutorial
<cds> my home in  new york
<Zykotic> fallore, i don't understand???  but i don't think you should follow ANY of the pastebin directions as it will mess with your current working setup...
<bazhang> cds please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wildburn> mezy: yeah thats definitly the best method to learn ubuntu without trashing a drive
<cds> i zubaidah
<WXYZ-2> !search cccc
<ubottu> Found:
<sparr> I have been dist-upgrade'ing since breezy, cruft is starting to become a problem, and I know I am missing out on some of the newest features.  I think I am going to reinstall for jaunty
<cds> your home
<Zykotic> fallore, the section under [writable] could be adapted to whatever samba share you could need...  but you really should see the share that's currently working in your smb.conf file???
<cds> cek
<cds> fxdxjf
<bazhang> !id | cds
<ubottu> cds: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fallore> Zykotic: i'm pretty sure the first bit of what i pastebin'd to shares the user's home directory, so the \\htpc\xbmc share that i am seeing if a result of it
<bazhang> cds please stop
<bazhang> cds /join #ubuntu-id
<Zykotic> there should be a section entitled [xbmc] in your current smb.conf - but you don't see it?
<Droopsta915> I have a file that I dont know how to install it says Nero Linux-3.5.0.1-x86, but it has two more tar.gz files in that? so what do I install and how?
<pogz> hello every1. how do i make a new admin account on my ubuntu comp using only CLI?
<n2diy> pogz, check out the man page for useradd
<nanotube> pogz: useradd
<pogz> ok ty
<nanotube> !useradd
<pogz> brb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd
<pogz> adduser maybe?xD
<fallore> Zykotic: how do i get out of the vi client without saving any changes?
<Zykotic> :q! (didn't i suggest NOT going into that?)
<buzzomatic> Hey
<fallore> Zykotic: you just told me you couldn't explain it :P what does :q! mean
<pogz> <fallore> try nano or pico text editors. they're user-friendly :P
<fallore> pogz: i'm leaving vi to use nano, i just don't want to save whatever i just did :p
<pogz> :q means quit
<Zykotic> fallore, sorry you may need to press ESC once, then the : key, then q, then !, then press enter (LOL)
<redvamp128> fallore:  that in vim means quit no changes
<fallore> it just looked like an emoticon so i wasn't sure :/
<olovram> hello n__n
<redvamp128> fallore:  Vim Commands Cheat Sheet <http://www.fprintf.net/vimCheatSheet.html>
<fallore> thanks, redvamp128
<Wildburn> out of curiousity, video drivers installed via synaptic should modify xorg.conf right? do they modify at install or boot?
<olovram> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<fallore> olovram: no
<olovram> Arch Linux is THE DISTRIBUCION
<CheesyBeef> lol
<olovram> !!!
<waseidel> hi people i have an trouble with ubuntu
<olovram> THIS
<redvamp128> fallore:  also this one has a better explanation The Vim commands cheat sheet <http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html>
<olovram> IS
<olovram> SPARTA!
<Zykotic> redvamp128, great vi link ;)
<rww> olovram: Thank you so much for showing us how mature Arch users are.
<olovram> jiji
<waseidel> 8.10 i install tvtime and it let me without sound my ubuntu
<olovram> just made a bet
<factotum> Acer Aspire 6530 laptop. Anyone know of success with wireless, and card reader? Looks like everything else will work. Just haven't seen any confirmations on the wifi and card reader.
<olovram> how mucho to get myself banned from here
<olovram> n__n
<kane77> olovram, no one is interested.. take your stuff elsewhere
<factotum> Also I tried the live cd and all that was found was the onboard modem
<Wildburn> factotum, try using ndiswrapper with windows drivers for the wireless, probably need to use fwcutter as well
<olovram> aww
<Droopsta915> I have a file that I dont know how to install it says Nero Linux-3.5.0.1-x86, but it has two more tar.gz files in that? so what do I install and how?
<olovram> thats cruel u.u
<rww> olovram: Go ask the rest of #archlinux. Half of them could tell you.
<olovram> anyway, I do like ubuntu, just prefer pacman and rolling releases ;)
<bazhang> !ot | olovram
<ubottu> olovram: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<olovram> oo
<olovram> sorry
<olovram> bau
<olovram> bai*
<pogz> so. how can i add an admin account in my computer using only CLI?
<mezy> its hard to fine help these days
<CheesyBeef> please don't let him influence your view of arch users...
<factotum> Wildburn: you know if that will work with atheros wireless? evidently that's what it has
<sglasser> I used to work with other Arch users -- same
<n2diy> pogz, useradd
<Wildburn> factotem, ndiswrapper works with a ton of wireless cards, id say google ndiswrapper atheros and see what you find
<factotum> i was looking around for madwifi notes but it was claimed as buggy at best
<Wildburn> hmm looks like atheros should have a built in driver, try getting it off synaptic package manager
<Barridus> factotum, i use madwifi on my acer (aspire one netbook)
<buzzomatic> Installing Ubuntu 8.04 Server, it fails when installing grub, seems the configuration is broken, is there a way to get a detailed error report other than "This is a fatal error."?
<Barridus> factotum, what ubuntu ver you running
<Chaorain2> I am trying to install StackSwitch for compiz but it seems I need to use git but I can't figure out how to. Any help with or around git?
<factotum> 8.10 64bit
<dibblego> one of my machines is uploading an enormous amount of traffic -- how can I find out what type of traffic and where it is going?
<||dude> hi how can i start a liveUSB from a floppy syslinux
<||dude> (my cd drive is out and my bios won't boot my usd pen drive)
<Barridus> factotum, well the aspire one is x86 32-bit, but you may still find this a relevant place to start with madwifi on acer atheros https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L.  there may also be a seperate article on other acer
<Barridus> ||dude, google unetbootin
<Wildburn> ok wth, anyone have any ideas why xorg.0.log would give no problems with a grep for NVIDIA but I still wind up with a black screen
<IRAN_MIKE_TYSON> are there any issues with installing solr into intrepid?
<IRAN_MIKE_TYSON> will the latest solr work?
<Zykotic> Wildburn, when i "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep NVIDIA" i get lots, notic the capital X on Xorg
<michalski-bj> hello, synaptic is marking "mbr" as auto-removable, is it really, or is my computer going to do something nasty if I remove it...?
<Wildburn> Zykotic, lol yeah I did capitalize correctly, but all the stuff from grep comes back positive, loaded properly initialized properly
<||dude> thx, i can create a setup with a usb drive distro and booting from a floppy from this app?
<Wildburn> no errors whatsoever
<Wildburn> but black screen on boot
<stolworthy> hello
<michalski-bj> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stolworthy> thanks everyone!
<fallore> is there anything wrong with creating a folder in my "home" folder?
<b1n42y> my network manager for wireless has just stopped working, why ? and how do i restart it
<stolworthy> is there any way to set up a chat between ypur local nwtwork
<Barridus> wildburn is it a laptop?
<Wildburn> yes Barridus
<b1n42y> fallore, no
<michalski-bj> fallore: ....no
<Myst> Hello all, does anyone know the command line i would use to write a folder to a DVD? I am using a non GUI version of ubuntu
<Wildburn> im wondering if its trying to activate the external crt connection
<fallore> thanks
<Barridus> Wildburn, it's defaulting to the vga port not the flatpanel
<Wildburn> lol ,figured
<Wildburn> know the command for xorg.conf to change that?
<Barridus> i had that problem with my old inspiron 8200 with geforce 440
<michalski-bj> ok so I can remove the package "mbr"
<Wildburn> hm im surprised grep didnt show me a default device for the driver
<Barridus> Wildburn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528207 look at the part about "DFP-0".  it might be relevant to you.
<mezy> how can i tell which device file is corresponding to a usb drive?
<Barridus> it's for feisty but that fixed intrepid on my old laptop
<mezy> great, i dont even know what im talking about
<Wildburn> Barridus: thanks ill give it a whack
<Wildburn> mezy:mostly guess by size tbh, if you mean in the partition manager
<||dude> mezy : look in fstab
<Wildburn> right or look in fstab
<aaronvox> does anybody know how to install eclipse + cdt + pdt all together, so i may code in java, c++ and php?
<tyler_d> need to change my dns to resolve my hostname to mail.server.com --- right now it resolves it using "nsloolup mail.server.com" to the correct ip with a #53 at the end
<mezy> i wish i knew where the fstab is, and what it is. im still struggling with most of this stuff, and hit a road block on that tutorial
<Wildburn> mezy: opent terminal type sudo fstab
<methods> does ati fglrx drivers support s-video or the yellow cable ?
<Wildburn> hmmm ive just realized my xorg.conf seems really short on items that should be in it
<mezy> uhm. command not found?
<djmortal> hola
<Zykotic> mezy, the command was wrong there is not fstab command it's a file in /etc/fstab...
<Cow_Bekenzzz> #makassar
<mezy> found it
<Barridus> Wildburn, yeah i ran into that too (but i was too newb to remedy that).  i did learn from the experience that xorg settings are best done in nano not by some gtk settings manager :/
<b1n42y> where would i find info on why frontend to network manager stopped?
<mezy> hmm. so much for that, now im stuck on the tutorial
<Wildburn> ok, so is it just me or is this xorg.conf missing a bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/125137/
<redvamp128> b1n42y:  are you sure you didn't just accidentally remove the notification area from your taskpanel?
<b1n42y> mezy, fstab is a file in /etc which controls how your partitions are mounted and used
<Myst> !dvdburning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdburning
<Myst> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Barridus> Wildburn, looks short to me
<redvamp128> b1n42y:  actually the reason I asked that is because -- about 3 people this last week complained of same only to find out they removed that.
<Barridus> Wildburn, yeah i ran into that too (but i was too newb to remedy that).  i did learn from the experience that xorg settings are best done in nano not by some gtk settings manager :/
<mezy> hmm
<nanotube> mezy: run command "sudo fdisk -l" (that's a lower case L), that will list all the partitions.
<b1n42y> redvamp128, i just ran sudo service NetworkManager start to restart it i want to know why it stopped, internet didnt break
<mezy> thanks
<Wildburn> Barridus:yeah, wonder where the rest of the content goes, also wonder if the video problems im having is the seperation of screen and device
<redvamp128> b1n42y:  you possibly could try looking in the system logs (under system administration) then look at the daemon.log
<nanotube> mezy: you could also try command "mount", which will list all mounted partitions (but will include some non-disk virtual partitions as well)
<nanotube> mezy: and will not include anything that's not mounted (while fdisk will)
<Barridus> Wildburn, did you back up xorg.conf before you changed anything?  adding dfp-0 as in the context of that link to the original .conf might fix you right up
<b1n42y> redvamp128, mmmm, i thought there might be something more specific, thanks
<Wildburn> Barridus: the backup only has driver "nvidia" under the device. the rest of that conf is from running the dpkg command, so its vanilla
<b1n42y> mezy, dont mess with fstab if you dont know what your are doing or back it up and make sure you know how to restore it in case you break your mounts
<redvamp128> b1n42y:  I would start there-- could be something as simple as your Ip lease ran out if you have a dynamic Ip (like cable internet or DSL)
<Wildburn> Barridus
<mezy> nanotube: thanks. so as for a usb, fdisk is telling me that /dev/sdb is the corresponding file for my usb drive, right?
<b1n42y> redvamp128, nah i was still connected to xchat whilst networkmanager was down
<Wildburn> Barridus: going to put the driver nvidia in and try the dfp-1 thing
<Barridus> wildburn ok good luck
<Wildburn> well ill still be here lol irc on the desktop[ while I diddle with the laptop
<redvamp128> b1n42y:  though the system logs would be the place to look if it just stopped
<b1n42y> redvamp128, but possibly you might still be right as i have no security to my router and just accepts my mac address on my laptop
<nanotube> mezy: well, i don't know what it is telling you, because i don't see the output... :) but that sounds reasonable
<mezy> lol
<b1n42y> redvamp128, will look there ta
<mezy> nanotube: it looks good on my side. i think, lol
<nanotube> mezy: ok good. :)
<Datz> Hi, I want to add an icon to a text file that I made executable, I've done it before, but don't remember how.  Does anyone know?
<Datz> I basically mean I made a shortcut for a program..
<rsteckler> hiya.  I have a server with 3 IPs.  Right now I have my dns settings for my two domains pointing to .94 and .95 respectively.  How do I go about configuring apache to know which IP a request is coming in on and directing it accordingly to the correct home folder?
<mezy> nanotube: just to let you know, im following a tutorial. right now, im at the part where im about to 'repartition my usb drive'
<rsteckler> or is there a term for what I'm trying to do so I can have better luck on google?
<Datz>  rsteckler: Have you tried #apache?
<redvamp128> rsteckler:  or #ubuntu-server
<rsteckler> thanks.  I'll hit those up.
<Dr_Sneese> I fix my problem.
<Dr_Sneese> i did I did!
<Dr_Sneese> lol
<Anon8454> Hi everyone!
<Barridus> Wildburn, i know your pain.  believe it or not, blackscreen xorg was day 1 in linux for me.  :)  talk about rude awakening
<nanotube> mezy: ah, i see. :) well, i would suggest you mount it first, and make sure that its contents are what you think they are, before you do any actual repartitioning. :)
<Wildburn> lol Barridus, well I guess im lucky I run linux on the desktop where everything was easier, so going to laptop only thing that is killing me is this video setup
<Wildburn> ah bugger still black screen
<mezy> now im scared on continuing the tutorial
<Anon8454> I have a problem... how can I organize files and folders on my system in an eficient way??
<Anon8454> any good software?
<Barridus> Wildburn, shoot.  just curious what laptop/gpu are you working on?
<Zykotic> Anon8454, i hope your just talking about the file in your HOME holder and not the stuff like /etc, /usr, etc. etc. etc.
<Wildburn> Barridus:compaq tc1000 with Geforce2 Go
<Dezine> I currently have a computer setup with Ubuntu and only use it as a webserver. I have everything set up and now want to know the best way to get rid of everything I don't need. For example, I just want the webserver, ssh and sql, etc. I don't need ubuntu-desktop and everything. Could I safely apt-get remove everything I don't want?
<hunt577> Hi everyone
<linux> hi
<mezy> im getting a scaring fatal error
<b1n42y> whats is supplicant connection state change
<hunt577> Wireless is not working on ubuntu through the live cd, any suggestions?
<Wildburn> Mezy: your installing from livecd to usb right? not from a boot off the usb?
<b1n42y> hunt577, is it recognising your hardware?
<Barridus> Wildburn, well i guess there's two options now if DFP-0 failed.  one is that it's sending video to the VGA port but the syntax is different for your machine and not DFP-0, or you might just be missing critical things in your .conf
<linux> yes  is working in live cd
<Anon8454> I have a problem... how can I organize files and folders on my system in an eficient way ??
<Wildburn> Barridus:yeah question is how to find out what the identifier is for my flat panel
<redvamp128> b1n42y:  I did find you a bug report on it Bug #277634 in linux-meta (Ubuntu): “Intel Pro/Wireless 4965 AG stops transferring data within a few minutes” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/277634>
<mezy> no, im not Wildburn. im using the live cd right now and trying to follow the tutorial you suggested
<hunt577> b1n42y, I don't think it is cause when I click on the 2 little computer monitor icons in the upper right corner it doesn't say anything about wireless connections
<Anon8454> Im looking for a software/method that will be usefull whether it is for ubuntu or windows
<b1n42y> Anon8454, thats probably not a question for here
<b1n42y> redvamp128, nah dif bug my networkmanager simply died connection was up
<b1n42y> hunt577, look for eth0 eth1
<redvamp128> Anon8454:  big hint -- don't save files to desktop-- and for me I create a folder dated for each download date and clean the trash
<Wildburn> Mezy: are you in linux?
<hunt577> b1n42y where do I look for that at?
<Barridus> Wildburn, heh.  it took me hours to figure out what mine was with searching (although you have an advantage i didn't months ago as i had never used linux).  i am surprised your .conf does not contain mouse/touchpad settings.  that's worrisome in and of itself i think, even though it's not the culprit here.
<mezy> Wildburn: i guess, if you mean ubuntu
<redvamp128> !ot | Anon8454
<ubottu> Anon8454: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Datz> I made a shortcut from a text file to execute a program.  I want to add an ICON, how can I do this?
<b1n42y> hunt577, left click on networkmanager
<linux> the device wirelees  wlan0 or wlan1
<Wildburn> Barridus: actually I know why it doesnt contain that, because the tc1000 is a tablet with a usb key and mouse, so its all handled by USB not ps2 or serial connections
<linux> never eth1 or eth0
<hunt577> b1n42y, is that also known as Network Tools under System and Administration?
<Wildburn> mezy: try going to desktop and right clicking your flash drive and seeing what it says about mount point
<b1n42y> nope
<b1n42y> in terminal type sudo service NetworkManager start
<mezy> sure
<Barridus> Wildburn, ah i see.  i'm not familiar with tablets really, i assumed it was a laptop
<b1n42y> hunt577, it should already be in your sys tray
<linux> run networkmanager  it is ok
<Wildburn> Barridus: what concerns me is that complte lack of resolution and other settings for the screen and video, looks like new xserver handles it on the fly so its not hard coded
<hunt577> it says "You must be root to run NetworkManager!"
<Wildburn> Barridus: yeah basically a laptop, but bit more complex lol
<linux> type in console networkmanager
<tripps> anyone know on here when the dell mini10 will ship with ubuntu?
<linux> sudo su // root
<b1n42y> hunt577, b4 you run that command, look through all your icons in your panels
<b1n42y> before*
<mezy> Wildburn: mount point: /media/disk
<Datz>  I made a shortcut from a text file to execute a program.  I want to add an ICON, how can I do   │aaahhh         ▒│
<hunt577> it says "The program "console" is not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install conserver-client
<hunt577> ok b1n42y
<b1n42y> linux, its a service i dont believe that will work
<linux> ah ok
<PUfelix85> Hello I am looking for help in the audio department... I have skype installed and when I try to use it skype does not recognize my default audio device. This may be due to my own stupidity ( I may have changed/moved/deleted/etc an important file) can anyone help me fix this problem? *Note: I am a n00b so please speak slowly Thanks
<hunt577> ok I am under Network right now b1n42y, it shows Windows Network at the moment
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, has skype audio ever worked for you?
<PUfelix85> yes
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, what changed?
<b1n42y> hunt577, is this via a panel icon
<PUfelix85> Zykotic, I was trying different methods of making my bluetooth headphones work and I think this may have caused me some problems
<Wildburn> mezy: in terminal sudo mount -l
<hunt577> yes b1n42y
<Datz> I made a shortcut from a text file to execute a program.  I want to add an ICON, how can I do this?
<linux> i am probe suse it is  nice ,but is better ubuntu
<b1n42y> hunt577, ok right click and choose about, just to make sure it network manager
<hunt577> my driver for my wireless connection is listed and its activated so that driver is there b1n42y
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, i have had close to no success in getting bluetooth headset to work on ubuntu :(  all your sound is working EXCEPT for skypes?
<PUfelix85> yes
<mezy> hmmm
<Alog_W> my fcitx can't start at system start.
<PUfelix85> and it worked earlier when I set it to the NVidia something or other as it's output option
<b1n42y> hunt577, sounds like all you need to do is setup a new wireless connection, 3 things you need to know, which you can read usually off a sticker , ID of roter SSID , encryption method and passkey or phrase
<hunt577> I don't see an about option b1n42y, I just see Properties
<lucky_wang> howResolution ratio
<b1n42y> hunt577, right clicking on icon before you get to any windwos
<marcham89> Hello I am a new linux user and I just installed and set up ubuntu 8.10 32bit. Should I install 64bit instead? Is it worth it?
<fallore> this is my samba share excerpt (from smb.conf), i can't put files into the folder/share that have appeared (from a windows comp on the network). what do i need to change to do so?
<Barridus> Wildburn, i see a ton of google results for compaq tc1000 and xorg problems.  seems a bit problematic.  some of the results are ubuntu-specific and may contain the syntax you are missing
<rww> marcham89: if you already have 8.10 32-bit set up? no, not really.
<marcham89> ok so not a bit performance boost?
<marcham89> big*
<lucky_wang> how to change the Resolution ratio
<lucky_wang> ?
<rww> marcham89: Not in the vast majority of applications. If you were doing something that's boosted by 64-bit, odds are you'd know about it.
<hunt577> b1n42y how do I go about setting up the wireless connection?
<Wildburn> yeah, trying some of them, think I put the dfp thing in the wrong spot though, my xorg.conf doesnt seem to be setup the same as the ones I am finding around
<marcham89> rww: thanks
<linux> nvidia settings change ratio resolution
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, so in skype / Options / Sound Devices / what do you have for sound in & sound out?  how many options do you have, have you tried them all (perhaps restarting skype inbetween??)
<Wildburn> Barridus: actually found someone's posted xorg.conf from a tc1000 so gonna try some of the settings in it
<Datz> Ok, figured it out for all who would want to know.  right click->properties->click on blank icon to change it.  :)
<Datz> well I had some help actually  :)
<linux> depend ..you have xorg driver
<marcham89> I just installed wine, but can not uninstall anything. As uninstall is not a downloaded so it tells me to run: sudo apt-get install wine
<marcham89>  which I do and it does not work. Any ideas? Thanks.
<PUfelix85> Zykotic, the options are Default device (default),HDA NVidia (hw:NVidia,0),HDA NVidia (plughw:NVidia,0),HDA NVidia (hw:NVidia,1),HDA NVidia (plughw:NVidia,1),hdmi,headset,bluetooth,pulse
<PUfelix85> Zykotic, and yes I have tried them all and atm none work but they have in the past
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, have you tried pulse?
<PUfelix85> just did and it worked
<b1n42y> hunt577, one sec family issues > new wireless connection
<b1n42y> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myst> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<marcham89> !wine
<redvamp128> marcham89:  is it a program that you installed in wine or just wine itself that you want removed?
<b1n42y> hunt577, left click on icon and new wireless connection
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sirbondness> !quakewars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quakewars
<sirbondness> :(
<Myst> !wodim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim
<PUfelix85> Zykotic, do I just have to use that specific device or is there someway to make it default?
<marcham89> a compatible program installed with wine
<mezy> i cant go on with this tutorial
<hunt577> ok I just restarted the livecd its loading now b1n42y
<marcham89> redvamp128 , installed program with wine.
<linux> wine is easy installed
<redvamp128> marcham89:  was the program listed in the applications -- wine -- uninstall wine software?
<b1n42y> hunt577, ?
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, not sure, but i'd check in the options somewhere, or perhaps it will stick after restarting Skype, don't know mine's set to default.
<hunt577> b1n42y, while you were away thought restarting might help
<marcham89> it was listed in the installed wine applications but i want to uninstall it and uninstall does not work redvamp128
<sirbondness> someone here with quakewars installed on linux ?
<Zykotic> sirbondness, i had the demo installed?
<redvamp128> marcham89:  pm? I can talk you through it there if it is ok.
<hunt577> b1n42y, its almost back up
<mezy> !cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<sirbondness> mhhh...i installed the native linux version...but always when i try to load a map it goes back to desktop
<sirbondness> game starts menu works but connecting on server or starting a lan game...iut crashes
<Zykotic> sirbondness, no idea man...
<sirbondness> :) hehe ok thx
<hunt577> b1n42y, it doesn't give the option to create a new wireless connection when I left click, just says Wired Network, Auto eth0, and VPN Connections
<^paradox^> im having some problems the ls
<PUfelix85> Zykotic, I tried the test call and pulse does not work as the input device any advice there?
<doctor> hi ppl - ubuntu 8.04 stacks after exit from games - like UrT... no sound, no new app to launch... wtc?
<b1n42y> hunt577, right click edit then
<Zykotic> PUfelix85, is the mic muted?  check all the volume levels/mutes... other then that, no idea
<tripps> how do I switch to alsa sound system and eliminate pulseaudio in 8.10?
<PUfelix85> nope mic is on
<hunt577> SSID, is that just the name of the network?
<hunt577> b1n42y
<^paradox^> i cd into my NES roms directory which has 800 files and i use ls. theyre in alphabetical order, but i cant see anything that comes before g
<b1n42y> hunt577, its the name given to wireless network in router
<sirbondness> PUfelix85, yeah check setttings had the same problem with mumble...just try different settings ... i use the alsa driver
<Zykotic> ^paradox^, ls | more
<b1n42y> hunt577, mine is set to optus987987 or something equivalent
<hunt577> b1n42y, mode should be infastructure?
<hunt577> oh ok
<b1n42y> hunt577, yep
<hunt577> b1n42y, what would the BSSID be?
<andy74> #python
<b1n42y> hunt577, mines blank'
<hunt577> ok and I will enter the MAC address now
<b1n42y> hunt577, leave everything deafult on first tab apart from ssid
<hunt577> oh ok done
<b1n42y> hunt577, mac would be the routers mac address
<b1n42y> mines blank
<hunt577> b1n42y my router has a security key, so on the second tab what option would I select?
<b1n42y> hunt577, probably wap
<b1n42y> hunt577, wep is older encryption
<hunt577> I don't see an option for WAP, just different options for WEP
<b1n42y> wpa*
<hunt577> oh ok
<linux> wap  is passfrase wep hexadecimal key
<hunt577> b1n42y, what should I do next?
<b1n42y> hunt577, add your passphrase tick connect automatically up top if you wish this to be the case save and connect
<hunt577> b1n42y, how do I connect?
<hunt577> I don't see anything different happening
<^paradox^> Zykotic: thanks thats a big help
<b1n42y> try left click on icon
<hunt577> b1n42y, done but still no options for wireless
<b1n42y> hunt577, your wireless name not showing
<hunt577> b1n42y, no its not
<hmw> Argh, my /etc/motd has been reset to the original "Ubuntu is free and has no guarantee" text. I am uncertain, but I might have gotten a new kernel meanwhile. Which program rewrote that file and how could I prevent that from happening?
<Dezine> I have a second computer set up as a web server.. What's the easiest way to remove all but the lamp server to gain some disk space?
<b1n42y> hunt577, hmm is your router set to broadcast ?
<hunt577> just has grayed out, wired connection, Auto eth0, and VPN connections
<hunt577> b1n42y, what is that?
<linux> hehe wlan impossible
<b1n42y> hunt577, you mentioned earlier that it sees your wireless, wireless is usually eth1 if its not even there than the hardware is not recognised
<Jeremy93283> Hi
<hunt577> b1n42y, oh ok well not sure why its not working, it works just fine in Windows Vista, not sure why Ubuntu can't recognize it
<kkb110> where is the ubuntu off-topic channel?
<hmw> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kkb110> thank you
<b1n42y> hunt577, driver issue , what wireless card have you git
<b1n42y> got
<Jeremy93283> For people that use the Opera browser. I use the space bar to scroll down web pages, but when you press the space bar too much and it gets to the bottom of the page then Opera jumps to another link. How do you stop Opera from jumping to a link when you press the space bar at the end of a web page?
<b1n42y> kkb110, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myst> hey all how do i take the output of one command and use it in the next command?
<hunt577> b1n42y, maybe try lscpi to get that info?
<rww> Myst: command1 | command2
<b1n42y> hunt577, yep
<hunt577> b1n42y, not getting anything when I hit lscpi, command not found, am I typing it in wrong?
<b1n42y> hunt577, i thought thats what the command was not working for me
<b1n42y> must be
<Myst> rww: that wont work... i need to take a number from the output of one command and use that variable in another command
<b1n42y> lspci
<Red4lpha> can someone tell how do I mount a network storage drive?
<b1n42y> hunt577, lspci
<hunt577> thanks b1n42y
<sparr> Is there an installer for ubuntu that will install a smaller selection of packages than the alternate installer?
<b1n42y> hunt577, if you type first couple of letters and tab gives you all possible commands
<hunt577> b1n42y, its a Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<b1n42y> hunt577, sometimes its not helpful as 300 come up
<b1n42y> hunt577, google AR242 and ubuntu, you might need to download whats called firmware aka drivers
<hmw> My motd has been replaced with the original text. I am trying to figure out, which program did it. Someone got an idea, where to look?
<hunt577> b1n42y, how do I get that onto ubuntu if its not connecting to the internet?
<Myst> hmw, sometimes a newly installed program will overwrite files, but it generally asks you
<b1n42y> hunt577, usbstick, wired connection, cd
<b1n42y> hunt577, vodoo?
<hmw> Myst: thanks. I suspect the normal updates to be the bad guy. Google is not a big help, or I am searching with the wrong terms. I am going to grep my whole file system now. *annoyed*
<hunt577> ahh ok b142y
<hunt577> got it
<^paradox^> ok ls | more does help, but after i scroll down so far i cant get back to the very top of the list. how do i do that?
<b1n42y> hunt577, link or tranfer method ?
<hmw> Myst: They took away my wonderful colored ASCII art *g*
<crdlb> ^paradox^: use less instead of more :)
<b1n42y> hunt577, transfer*
<Myst> hmw, if you redo a good one i wouldnt mind seeing it...
<hunt577> b1n42y, I can hook it up via ethernet cable and go that route
<^paradox^> lol ok
<b1n42y> hunt577, too easy
<hmw> Myst: No, I am not that good *G* It's just a 'figlet <hostname>' in rainbow colors
<hunt577> lol
<Myst> hehe
<crdlb> hunt577: you just need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid and switch drivers in Hardware Drivers
<crdlb> it's on the CD
<IRAN_MIKE_TYSON> hi guys, how do I change my JRE_HOME setting
<hmw> Myst: If you don't know already, check out mplayer's ASCII video out filter.
<tyler_d> why is it when I do nslookup mail.myserver.com I get Address:        192.168.22.136#53 -- this is the internal address of my server... but whats with the #53?
<b1n42y> hunt577, msg me if you get stuck im off for a smoke and break
<hunt577> thanks b1n42y I appreciate it
<b1n42y> hunt577, /msg username or something along those lines
<hunt577> ok will do
<b1n42y> hunt577, no
<b1n42y> hunt577, no = no probs
<b1n42y> hunt577, np*
<hunt577> :)
<ari_stress> Nautilus cannot be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<ari_stress> :D
<Myst> hmw, i havent seen it... ill take a look... one thing you could do is write protect the /etc/motd file so it can't be overwritten...
<MoStaff> anyone knows the answer to adobe problem with "document right enabled"?
<tripps> is there a shortcut way to save the current session without having to go through the prefs->sessions dialog? e.g., hotkey shortcut, etc.?
<hmw> Myst: I thought of write protection already, but feared some problems might occur. I might just have found the script. (/etc/{init.d/bootmisc.sh,rcS.d/S55bootmisc.sh}
<hmw> Myst: If I only would remember grep and find syntax. Always gotta read the man pages
<MoStaff> Adobe Reader Problem Ubuntu!!!!!!
<aqUarIuZ_giRLZ> hiy.........
<MoStaff> I need typewriter
<Myst> hmw, HAHA same here... you could always copy the motd you make into your home directory and then add a cron job to restore it once a day...
<buzzomatic> How can I disable australian package mirrors from the terminal? They're all slow as hell
<hmw> Myst: No way LOL. I want to resolve this once and for all at the root of the evil. The scripts I found, do a cat >> /var/run/motd, so I keep looking
<^paradox^> awesome! thats what i needed. i am planning on learning about the command line. its just been very busy month
<^paradox^> thanks
<Red4lpha> can someone tell how do I mount a network storage drive?
<hmw> Myst: I guess, the least people use Ubuntu at the console reguraily?
<MoStaff> Does anyone know the answer to Adobe "document right enabled" problem?
<hmw> Myst: How sure are you about making motd read only causing no harm later? (The updater might crash or whatever?)
<Myst> hmw, yeah most people are gui nowadays... it just doesnt seem like linux with a gui...
<hmw> Myst: But it would be a cheap solution...
<Myst> hmw, the updater *should* write an error to the log file about overwriting that file...
<Myst> hmw, and then just continue
<error404notfound> I had ubuntu 8.10 Instlled on my notebook, I installed mac over it, and now ubuntu is gone, can't see it anywhere. Do I need to reinstall grub and add mac's entry?
<Myst> error404notfound, i believe you will have to install an MBR utility like grub and re-specify the bootable operating systems... its just been a long time since i have had to do that...
<linux> supergrub disc boot
<quibbler> buzzomatic: does it have to be par se from the terminal?
<error404notfound> linux: supergrub boot disc? was that for me?
<buzzomatic> yep, using Ubuntu Server :)
<buzzomatic> I just changed all the URLs from au. to us. that did the trick
<quibbler> buzzomatic: OK, then i can't help sorry.
<leandroal> I have a SIS audio board. The kernel loaded snd-trident module for it, but I can't control the volumes from alsamixer or any other similar software. Any clue?
<buzzomatic> Although things are still as slow
<rww> buzzomatic: try one of the mirrors at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<buzzomatic> ok
<celeritas> leandroal: well, does the audio work?
<linux> supergrub disc is utility for repair boot grub
<rww> buzzomatic: the .archive.ubuntu.com ones can get bogged down sometimes
<buzzomatic> yeah, thanks
<hmw> When doing a grep -r, my notebook's HD led is lit, but my system monitor does sometimes show zero disk activity. How comes that?
<linux> other solution is livecd ubuntu
<error404notfound> linux: I have ubuntu live cd still
<leandroal> celeritas, I can listen to the audio, but very low... then I try to increase the volume level with no luck
<hmw> Myst: dpkg could be it, right?
<linux> is more easy with supergrub boot disc
<[[thufir]]> 127.0.0.1:8080          127.0.0.1:45112         CLOSE_WAIT seems to be a problem.  how can I free that port?  (tomcat is giving problems)
<leandroal> celeritas, I tried to increase all available options that alsamixer provided, but with no effect, even if I try to change the master volume
<linux> are you noob in linux_
<leandroal> celeritas, any suggestion?
<njero> hi all, I have a log file that is not writable by my user (-rw-r--r-- 1 root root), I want to change this (I have sudo)... but I don't want it to be world writable... any pointers on how to do this (or where to learn more about it)
<linux> is better option    a
<celeritas> leandroal: oh, so the volume control appears, but doesn't work?
<Myst> hmw, you know its possible... but i cant seem to recall anything that updates those files...
<leandroal> celeritas, yes
<celeritas> leandroal: you need to make sure alsamixer is controlling the device and not pulseaudio
<Out_Cold> how do i set a swap flag on a partition?
<leandroal> celeritas, I already checked this
<rww> Out_Cold: mkswap
<rww> Out_Cold: then swapon to start using it
<celeritas> leandroal: won't work even without pulseaudio?
<IRAN_MIKE_TYSON> when i startup tomcat it is giving me /usr/ as my JRE_HOME instead of the dir that i set in my .bashrc  ... how do i fix it?
<hmw> Myst: grep "motd" /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-files.postinst
<celeritas> leandroal: I know a lot of onboard cards have very crude output, and there's just no way to increase the volume
<Out_Cold> rww, i get "swapon: /dev/hda2: Device or resource busy
<leandroal> celeritas, maybe this is my case...
<leandroal> celeritas, do you know where can I find information to check whether my card is one of these?
<Myst> hmw, looks like that is the culprit and it looks like it overwrote my motd file as well... time to turn off updates
<rww> Out_Cold: try swapoff then swapon
<linux> for two or theree boot  is for experts users
<celeritas> leandroal: well, process of elimination. try a bunch of sound systems, if it is the same with all, it's the hardware
<tin_nqn> hello
<Myst> hmw, mine was moved to /etc/motd.old
<tin_nqn> I'm trying to use Subtitle Editor for first time
<Out_Cold> rww, now is there a list option for swaps?
<Out_Cold> *activated ones
<leandroal> celeritas, that's ok. Thank you.
<tin_nqn> to synchronize a transcript with a video
<tin_nqn> but the help and tutotorials sucks really much
<rww> Out_Cold: cat /proc/swaps
<hmw> Myst: i have no .old ... odd. I turned off autoupdates, but I should keep updating, i guess. Changed the template motd and will wait, so I will known, when it happens again.
<Out_Cold> cool thanks
<tin_nqn> everywhere say: "Use your mouse to edit the time-selection for the actual subtitle-line. "
<buzzomatic> thanks for the help rww, got it sorted
<tin_nqn> but I really can't
<tin_nqn> I don't know how to select a range in the waveform
<tin_nqn> here's the official tutorial
<tin_nqn> http://home.gna.org/subtitleeditor/docs/how-to-editing-subtitles-with-waveform.html
<Red4lpha> whats the command to have root privileges?
<Red4lpha> been a while =/
<tin_nqn> could somebody give me a hand?
<Myst> tin_nqn, ask your question and people will answer if they can help
<Myst> red4lpha, sudo
<hmw> when i do a "grep -r TEXT /*", the search will eventually stop causing disk activity (without grep terminating). I suspect certain dirs like /proc. How would I search all my files for a contained string properly?
<Red4lpha> errr sorry let me reask my question i mean to stay as a root user
<tin_nqn> Myst: of course: How I must do to select a range of time in the waveform of Subtitle Editor, to assign it to my subtitle line?
<IRAN_MIKE_TYSON> anyone know about that JRE_HOME thing or is the question too noob
<tin_nqn> if I press shift + left click, it selects from the begin until that point...
<quibbler> !sudo | Red4lpha
<ubottu> Red4lpha: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tin_nqn> I really don't understand it
<tin_nqn> but looks like the best option to do this task (an every forum say that)
<b1n42y> any idea on where or how i can fix this its wireless related > supplicant connection state change < logs that over and over
<sd32> is there a vmware version of netbook remix?
<moijk> hi. I connected a second monitor to my thinkpad x61s. it has 1200x1024 -resolution, but I don't get that as a choice. how do I fix that?
<rww> hmw: try adding the "grep -D skip" switch
<hmw> rww: First I tried excluding /dev then i grepped only /var/*, is something in /var, that could cause grep to hang?
<tin_nqn> where I could ask about my problem?
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tin_nqn> sd32: I need to know how to select a range of time in the waveform in Subtitle Editor
<rww> hmw: not that I can think of =/
<hmw> sd32: in this case, the question of tin_nqn was approproate, as it looks.
<hmw> rww: extra weird.
<sd32> tin_nqn, , sorry not that advanced
<rww> hmw: I'd try that -D thing if I were you. It'll skip block devices, pipes, and other weirdness like that.
<tin_nqn> ok thanks anyway
<hmw> rww: I could only thing of the kernel file systems. That's what you mean, right?
<hmw> s/thing/think
<rww> hmw: according to man grep, it skips "devices, FIFO or sockets". I guess there might be some sockets in /var.
<tin_nqn> It's look like a recurrent case of great free software with a really sad documentation
<tin_nqn> so, it's no so great
<hmw> oops... -D is not --exclude-dir. Thanks.
<slava> what packages do I apt-get if I want the kernel sources and gnu toolchain?
<mlbarnes> I am trying to fix an error that is showing in my mail.log. The error is FAILED - unexpected , output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090301T221847-03504/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n". The setup is clamd with amavis. The sites I see show that I need to add the group. This is what I added to /etc/group amavis:x:118:clamav Does anyone have any suggestions
<AncientOfDays> slava: Try "apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic"
<slava> thanks
<snlemons> does anyone know if there's a package for Python 2.6 for Intrepid? I see packages for 3.0, but not 2.6
<hmw> rww: yeah, that almost was it. A "grep -r -D skip TEXT /*" searches my while file system for files containing "TEXT", but it still goes to /dev and displays errors. At least, it works. Thanks!
<hmw> mlbarnes: I don't know what's happening there, but maybe its the permissions of some parent dir? Maybe the user needs to be put in another group, too?
<victoria> hello i just want to make sure.. if i want to try xubuntu.. i should do.. sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktiop?
<fosco_> yes
<fosco_> -desktop
<snlemons> does anyone know if there's a package for Python 2.6 for Intrepid? I see packages for 3.0, but not 2.6
<victoria> fosco_: thank you
<victoria> fosco_: one question.. i will still have the option to use ubuntu? i want the option to select both
<fosco_> yes
<fosco_> in the login screen select options - session
<rhythmsoup> morning folks :)
<fosco_> there will be at least one for gnome and one for xfce
<hunt577> Hello again b1n42y
<degrit> hallo
<hunt577> I tried to find the driver but I really didn't understand any of it, I am new to ubuntu so it all looked chinese to me
<degrit> is there a way on ubuntu to get control of the gpu fan ?
<fosco_> degrit: fancontrol
<victoria> fosco_: thank you.. one last question.. if i  install xubuntu.. ubuntu will run slower because now is more heavy?
<degrit> fosco_, that an app ? command ?
<fosco_> victoria: no, i've got kde + gnome + xfce with no slowdown at all
<fosco_> degrit: command
<lasdlasdlasda> victoria, it should not run slower because of the new window manager
<victoria> fosco_: good to know, thank you
<victoria> ok
<victoria> thanks for the information
<degrit> fosco_, thanks, reading the howto
<victoria> good to know
<hunt577> until I can get wireless internet successfully I'll hold off doing a full install of ubuntu
<rhythmsoup> folks seeing as you are talking about desktop managers
<rhythmsoup> if i have a PC running kubuntu, can i install xfc?
<pablish_arg> rhythmsoup, yeap?
<rhythmsoup> xfe*
<fosco_> rhythmsoup: of course
<pablish_arg> rhythmsoup, sure...
<b1n42y> !wireless hunt577
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b1n42y> arg
<rhythmsoup> and then if i boot into xfe will it use less memory?
<pablish_arg> rhythmsoup, you can have as many window manager as you like
<b1n42y> tell hunt577 about wireless
<fosco_> rhythmsoup: yes, xfce4 is lighter than kde or gnome
<giovani> rhythmsoup: yes, xfce is far more lightweight than a full desktop environment like kde
<degrit> fosco_, what about nvclock ?
<rww> b1n42y: try !wireless | hunt577
<hunt577> yeah it mentioned stuff about madwifi, tried some of it but ended up getting errors and it didn't work
<werdnum> My X seems to boot okay, but no keyboard or mouse
<werdnum> any suggestions?
<hunt577> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fosco_> degrit: this is for nvidia overclocking only
<rhythmsoup> yes i have an old compaq PC at home here running Xubuntu and its very happy :)
<moijk> hi. I connected a second monitor to my thinkpad x61s. it has 1280x1024 -resolution, but I don't get that as a choice. how do I fix that?
<mlbarnes> I am trying to fix an error that is showing in my mail.log. The error is FAILED - unexpected , output="/var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20090301T221847-03504/parts: lstat() failed. ERROR\n". The setup is clamd with amavis. The sites I see show that I need to add the group. This is what I added to /etc/group amavis:x:118:clamav Does anyone have any suggestions
<hunt577> yeah I've been there a good bit
<b1n42y> !wireless | hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: please see above
<hmw> rww: it is still grepping...
<rhythmsoup> and if i add xfe will i still have all the settings say for firefox (book marks etc) available?
<rww> rhythmsoup: yes
<b1n42y> hunt577, dont give up whats wrong where are you stuck
<degrit> fosco_, the card is nvidia all right, what I am trying to solve is that it starts going BRRZRZRRRZRZ, thus slowing down and making the temperature rise - if I touch it while it spins (slowing it down a bit ?) the noise will cease and temp will go down
<rhythmsoup> many thanks everyone :)
<hunt577> b12n42y, can't figure out how to install the driver
<pablish_arg> rhythmsoup, don't worry you'll get the same aplications than kde o gnome
<rhythmsoup> pablish_arg: thanks
<degrit> in fact I have never dabbled in such things before and don't even know if this is the actual problem
<pablish_arg> what do you think about songbird?
<b1n42y> have you tried running synaptic and typing in package name
<b1n42y> mine was ipw200firmware or something
<b1n42y> hunt577, sorry dinner time lol , be back soon
<fosco_> degrit: try with nvclock -F "speed", but i've never done it
<quibbler> degrit: maybe the card is not seated properly
<hunt577> headed to bed, will pick this up tomorrow
<hunt577> thanks for all your help b1n42y, have a good one
<degrit> quibbler, in the agp slot ? I wish, then it would be a very easy problem to solve
<sparr> booting ubuntu on a classic imac for the first time...  wish me luck
<sparr> damn
<sparr> it powers down :(
<werdnum> /usr/lib/policykit/polkit-read-auth-helper: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/policykit/polkit-read-auth-helper: undefined symbol: kit_getpwnam
<werdnum> polkit-auth: NotAuthorizedToReadAuthorizationsForOtherUsers: uid 0 is not authorized to read authorizations for uid 111 (requires org.freedesktop.policykit.read)
<werdnum> bah
<pablish_arg> what program do you recommend me ... for downloading mp3's? ... i've tried amule, frostwire... and no one helps me :S
<FloodBot1> werdnum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werdnum> after dpkg-reconfigure hal
<dotblank> GUYS! great success with encryption and unison
<sparr> I am trying to boot ubuntu 8.10 on a G3 imac.  I see it pause at two prompts (one for stage 1, one for yaboot) for a couple of seconds each, continue to a screen with some text ending with "returning from prom_init..." then a screen with "XXXXing, please wait" (the XXXX is lost off the edge of the screen), then the computer powers down.  Any ideas?
<dotblank> Nope, havn't used a mac in like forever
<zetrac> ghdf
<dotblank> Who thinks Deluge should replace transmission as the default BT client?
<wxjeacen> hello
<wxjeacen> is some here?
<dotblank> hi?
<fosco_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<c0mp13371331337> dotblank: huzzuh!
<wxjeacen> yeh
<dotblank> Wow deluge just downloaded a 700mb torrent in about 10 mins. While transmission is at 30%
<Kyo>  Indeed should replace, but I thought that the Azureus is better some
<alexshenoy> hello
<Kyo> 700mb 10mins?  The speed is very quick
<Kyo>  Some people speak Chinese?
<rww> !cn | Kyo
<kbrosnan> !cn | Kyo
<ubottu> Kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<innociv> why can't i google to find install guides for mta?
<Kyo> thank you
<torkel_> anybody know how i can get my ubuntu available as a bluetooth headset? so that i can use my laptop as a headset for my cellphone and get conversations with speakers and microphone
<AncientOfDays>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty, and startx (mistakenly) thinks my LCD can only run at 00x600 - what's the ubuntu-way to teach it better?
<rww> AncientOfDays: if you know the xorg.conf settings you'd usually use, you can just put them in there. Xorg uses autodetection in Ubuntu, but will respect manual configuration stuff put in xorg.conf.
<hmw> how do I stop the whole graphical UI? /etc/init.d/gdm stop says "OK" but X is not shut down and the login screen still appears, when i log out of the X session. I want to use the framebuffer from console.
<fosco_> hmw: after that close your session
<hmw> fosco_ i just did!?
<hmw> killing X just shows the login screen
<rww> hmw: do the gdm stop thing, then ps -AH and look for xorg processes and kill them.
<fosco_> it should take you to a text console
<rww> hmw: (in that order)
<hmw> rww: gah. another new annoyance. usually gdm stop did the thing.
<AncientOfDays> rww: I just thought that there might be a way to prod the auto-detection in the right direction
<fosco_> AncientOfDays: yes, force it manually :)
<innociv> how do i install mta? :\
<bamhm182> does anyone in here use Bot Sentry with Pidgin?
<bamhm182> Also, would that belong in to off topic IRC? It has something to do with Ubuntu because Pidgin came pre-installed.
<bamhm182> Wow, nevermind, it's too late to be worrying about Bot Sentry, later.
<hmw> rww: because gdm stop answered with "OK", i didnt notice, that I called it as a user. Calling with sudo worked as usual. thx.
<hmw> rww: player does show videos on the console, when X is up and i use svga output.
<AncientOfDays> fosco_: :)
<innociv> sudo aptitude install postfix  is all i do?..
<chalcedony> innociv: maybe sudo apt-get install filename ?
<innociv> ? o_O
<innociv> I'm trying to install mta just so i can send confirmation emails on registration
<rww> !postfix | innociv
<ubottu> innociv: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Etherael> what's the deal with 8.10 PPTP connections ?
<innociv> yeah that's what i'm reading. wasn't sure its' the right hing
<victoria> hi i have a quick question. themes for xfce.. which are the the correct ones? gtk 1.x or gtk 2.x?
<fosco_> gtk2
<rww> victoria: 2
<victoria> thank you
<wildbat> what is the commanline to install .deb file?
<examancer> I wrote a script that generates a PNG file which shows a history graph of system resources (specifically, CPU temp and fan usage for my laptop) ... any suggestions on how I could have that PNG embedded into my desktop?
<examancer> I was thinking gdesklets or something could do that, but i can't find any desklets that will refresh an image
<examancer> i just want it to refresh every 5 minutes or so
<GrayMagiker> @wildbat dkpg -i <filename>
<GrayMagiker> I think, anyway
<Breetai> I want to have a passwordless samba share, how do I do that.
<wildbat> ^^ thnx ~ good know ~ better then just double click ^^
<Breetai> I changed  security=user and my share has  guest ok = yes, but I get a  NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<victoria> rww: hello again, i just download a them that i like.. i extract it on "desktop" i guess i have to copy to other place? because is not working for me
<fosco_> victoria: gnome or xfce?
<victoria> xfce
<fosco_> not sure if xfce can handle themes with "drag and drog"
<rww> victoria: you might want to ask in #xubuntu. More Xfce users there ;)
<fosco_> open preferences - appearance and drag and drop the theme file over it
<alap>  hi, i had written driver for pl2303 and its getting installed properly by modprobe but whenever i am connecting the hardware the kernel is installing its inbuild driver for pl2303 which i don't want to take place. Can any one help me out on this problem.
<fosco_> alap: blacklist the modules you do not want to aotoload
<fosco_> auto*
<rhw1989> Hello peeps
<rhw1989> I'm looking for a bit of help
<rhw1989> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 as a virtual machine. Works good but I am looking for help on installing the nvidia drivers for my Geforce 9800GT I have the drivers but the file has an extention value of .run   How do I install it?
<hmw> rwh - .run means simply, that you should run it. try prepending ./ before the file name
<fosco_> rhw1989: make sure your virtualbox can emulate accelerated graphics
<rhw1989> It's Virtual PC 2007 SP1
<fosco_> make sure :)
<Moult> i just downloaded the daily CD ISO and it's 707MB, it can't fit on my CD. or at least that's what K3B tells me, any ideas?
<rhw1989> I ran it in terminal and it told me I needed to run it as root
<fosco_> Moult: daily ISOs do not fit in a current CD
<GooD2KnoW> hi, i have to convert a .mov movie into a .flv file.. does anyone know a good program for that please?
<rhw1989> How do I run the installer as root using the terminal?
<fosco_> rhw1989: you'd better use ubuntu repos than .run file
<hmw> Moult - the medium might be too small. There is a difference between cd burn media. Some allow more extra data, than others. "Overburning" is always a risk to the drive, too.
<SimonXu> What's the difference between Ubuntu Server 8.04 and 8.10?
<pogz> how do i ssh to my windows xp computer from my ubuntu computer. it says "Network Error:Connection refused."?
<rhw1989> I got the driver from the Nvidia site but they had a horrible installation directions
<Moult> fosco_: so, what do i do?
<rhw1989> How do I give a file root permissions?
<Moult> hmw: risk to my drive? (i don't mind if i screw up the CD)
<fosco_> Moult: burn it to a 800mb CD or use it in a virtual machine
<rhw1989> I think that might solve my problem
<AncientOfDays> pogz: Windows machines don't usually have SSH servers installed
<rhythmsoup> SimonXu: do you have a ssh server running on your windows PC?
<rhw1989> I have that lol
<fosco_> rhw1989: sudo ./file.run (but you'd better use the repos)
<rhw1989> The repos are out dated
<SimonXu> rhythmsoup: No, I don't.
<Moult> fosco_: right, i don't have a 800mb CD, i have a DVD-R though...how would i go about making a virtual machine?
<pogz> rythmsoup: i have putty
<fosco_> rhw1989: nvidia driver in repos is updated
<frdelaet> salut
<frdelaet> tr
<rhw1989> Ah
<boblak> Ciao
<rhythmsoup> Simon: if you are ssh-ing to anything the target needs a ssh server
<frdelaet> yo
<AncientOfDays> pogz: putty allows you to connect from the Windows as a client, to Linux which is running sshd
<boblak> Fr
<hmw> Moult - all burn media (how would a native english speaker call an empty cd?) have some reserve. If you get lucky, you might be able to burn up to 800MB instead of 740 (or whatever the default is). Using this extra capacity could cause issues with certain CD-ROM drives many years ago. I dont know about the current situation.
<pogz> Ancientofdayz: i have putty on my windows comp.
<AncientOfDays> pogz: putty allows you to connect from the Windows as a client, to Linux which is running sshd
<AncientOfDays> putty is not an SSH server
<AncientOfDays> it's a clent
<rhw1989> is it the 180.29? Thats what I'm installing
<pogz> AncientofDayz: i know that. waht i want is to connecto to my windows comp from ubuntu
<fosco_> rhw1989: Versión: 180.35-0ubuntu1 <- the one in jaunty repos, intrepid one is 180.xx
 * AncientOfDays sighs
<hmw> Moult: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overburning#Overburning
<pogz> AncientofDayz: how do i open port 22 on my winxp comp?
<AncientOfDays> pogz: You can't, because your Windows comp doesn't have an SSH server running on it
<AncientOfDays> pogz: You'd have to obtain and install an SSH server for Win32
<rhythmsoup> pogz: for file transfer I would suggest Filezilla server for windows it also supports sftp
<req^> (ubuntu server 8.04) Should logs be handled using some program or is it ok if I just mv them around manually? My auth.log is 18 Megs at the moment and anything handling it takes a bit too long so I'd like to clear the old ones
<pogz> AncientofDayz: xD.
<w3> hai
<pogz> AncientofDayz: any idea where can i download it?
<cooldduuudde> hullo
<w3> nvbnvn
<AncientOfDays> pogz: The only sshd software for win32 that I've ever heard of is commercial
<rhythmsoup> Is nothing free in the windows world? :D (just kidding)
<req^> It is possible to set up opensshd using cygwin I believe..
<Moult> rhythmsoup: Windows Media Player
<rhythmsoup> AncientOfDays: maybe sourceforge has something?
<rhythmsoup> lol@Moult
<hmw> pogz: maybe this software does, what you want (ssdh) (german download page) http://www.computerworld.ch/service/downloads/36330/index.html
<hmw> sshd
<trevor> I've got a problem.  My /etc/fstab isn't mounting my home directory... :C
<pogz> hmw: i found it. http://www.freesshd.com/?ctt=download
<pogz> AncientofDayz: ty man. now i realized taht putyy is a client. and i need a sshd server to connect with
<fosco_> !separatehome > trevor
<ubottu> trevor, please see my private message
<Acedip> i tried installing ubuntu 8.04 on a frnds pc from the livecd installer, but the partitioner dont show any of the partitions available on the machine.the partitioner was blank with init .. anyhelp..what could've caused that, it's a windows machine???
<pogz> tnx guys...
<hmw> pogz: can you manually mount the partition?
<trevor> fosco_, I've had /home on a seperate partition for about a year and a half now.  I had to resize it, and goofed the UUID.  I cannot get the fstab to automatically mount the drive to the home directory... :C
<trevor> I have to manually mount the partition...
<fosco_> replace old uuid with current one
<jeeves> has anyone here installed Bluediving before?  I can't seem to get it compiled
<fosco_> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Milkeh> in windows to create a directory with subfolders I could use "md Directory/sub directory/sub directory" why can I only create 1 directory at a time with ubuntu?
<garrettt> Hi I just installed 8.10 on my eee pc and for some reason cheese nor skype recognize the web cam that is on my computer
<Milkeh> garrettt, you will need to install the drivers
<Milkeh> garrettt, what type of webcam do you have
<pogz> rythmsoup: hey, how can i add an account with administrative rights on ubuntu using CLI?
<baldaris> hi..
<garrettt> it isn't an external one it is built into the computer
<hmw> pogz: not neccesary. Use "sudo -i" instead of logging in as root.
<baldaris> i am trying to edit a file, i am using vi to edit a file..but i am not able to edit it properly , i changed file permissioin to 777, even then i am having problems what should i use
<pogz> hmw: ty
<Milkeh> garrettt, I would take it you are using a laptop, or is it a monitor with a built in cam?
<baldaris> ?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<garrettt> yeah a laptop, its an eee pc (if that helps)
<baldaris> any one newbu here..
<rhythmsoup> has anyone successfully setup and got working a fingerprint scanner on a Dell E6400 by any chance?
<yaya> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0
<AncientOfDays> I don't understand why people think that's funny
<vigge_sWe> hai
<ActionParsnip1> rhythmsoup: ive had nothing but grief with those, even under windows, let me see if theres a way to get it to work
<vigge_sWe> How can I use AES in ubuntu on WPA2 personal?
<vigge_sWe> ubuntu 8.10
<hmw> pogz: install pam_usb and configure your usb thumbdrive to be a key card. saves a lot of password typing
<Milkeh> garrettt, ASUS Eee PC?
<rhythmsoup> ty ActionParsnip1
<garrettt> Milkeh, yes
<Sertse> is package search down?
<Sertse> the website, thatis
<hmw> baldaris: who is the owner of the file?
<ActionParsnip1> Sertse: use: apt-cache search <search string>
<vigge_sWe> anyone know on how to change encryption on WPA2 personal to AES in ubuntu 8.10?
<jeeves> is there a channel for Ubuntu Bluetooth?
<|HSO|SadiQ> why is the name of the iso: ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso .... it sounds like it's for AMD CPU's only
<crdlb> vigge_sWe: what's the difference? wpa2-psk uses aes
<ActionParsnip1> rhythmsoup: dude has this thing got 8Gb RAM?
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip1 my PC?
<vigge_sWe> crdlb: there is no option to change encryption while on wpa2 personal...
<vigge_sWe> Iy only asks for a 32 key hex key
<rww> |HSO|SadiQ: because that's the name of the 64-bit instruction set it uses
<kraut> moin
<vigge_sWe> but we have a shorter real password
<Milkeh> garrettt, have you tried going into the skype cam options and seeing if they are all correct?
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip1: I only have 2GB, is it really worth the bother I wonder?
<crdlb> vigge_sWe: it should ask for a passphrase when using wpa psk
<rww> |HSO|SadiQ: it also stops it from getting mixed up with IA-64, which is a completely different 64-bit thing that Intel uses.
<Milkeh> garrettt, because everywhere I'm looking it's saying that with eee pc it has pre-installed drivers for ubuntu
<crdlb> vigge_sWe: once you give it to network-manager, it will compute it into hex, but you don't have to enter it that way
<garrettt> Milkeh, yeah i have and it just isn't detecting it also cheese isn't detecting it
<vigge_sWe> crdlb: it does, but it can't connect because it changes the pass to a 32 char long string of random characters
<crdlb> vigge_sWe: that's not why it can't connect
<vigge_sWe> well, it still doesen't want to connect
<|HSO|SadiQ> rww so it shouldn't be changed to x86_64 or something??
<vigge_sWe> can it be a matter that the pass contains swedish chars?
<crdlb> it did the same thing here and wpa works
<Milkeh> garrettt, have you installed the eeelc-acpi module?
<rww> |HSO|SadiQ: no, because that's not its name. its name is amd64.
<ActionParsnip1> rhythmsoup: depends on your needs, if 2Gb is running ok, why waste money
<rww> |HSO|SadiQ: AMD designed it, they get to decide what it's called :)
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.1 on thinkpad x200s. when I mirror screens through ultrabase the resolution is very low even if the laptop can manage more. and the xorg file have correct values. any ideas how to fix this? xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d26ce54cb
<crdlb> vigge_sWe: what wireless chipset is it?
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip1: does the scanner take up a lot of RAM then?
<|HSO|SadiQ> rww ...ok ...ty :)
<vigge_sWe> intel something
<vigge_sWe> but I need to go now, the lesson has started
<garrettt> Milkeh, no i don't know what that is. Is it in synaptic
<Milkeh> garrettt, maybe try taking a look through here: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly#acpi_-_fix_the_hotkeys_camera_etc
<ActionParsnip1> rhythmsoup: might work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<Gentoolio> hi!! does anybody knows where are located the auto-load modules???
<ActionParsnip1> rhythmsoup: no i just saw a lot of specs with 8Gb stated
<ActionParsnip1> rhythmsoup: ive never got on with finger scanners and disable them in the bios
<ScrotumPole> Hey, anyone know about WINE/WoW configurations?
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip: ok i see. What I did find looked like a lot of work for another method of logging in
<garrettt> Mileh, thank you
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: no, but http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft&ei=8KKrSaDQD-Cbtwem59zvDw&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNFymflvpMrcXLc5e2VjKH9b4rtyLwdoes
<rww> ScrotumPole: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<ActionParsnip1> god i hate google
<rhythmsoup> lol
<ActionParsnip1> yeah that, thanks rww
<ScrotumPole> Yes, I've read that page about a million times.
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4169902864.html
<ScrotumPole> I can get the game to run. I just can't get any of the menus to show up to log in. It just shows the opening screen like a movie.
<ScrotumPole> I'm looking for wine-specific instructions, thanks.
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<savvas> ScrotumPole: execute this in terminal and paste the output: apt-cache policy wine | grep Installed
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: you need to patch your wine install i seem to remember but it is the higest ranked wine app
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: make sure you install wine from the wine repos and not the ubuntu ones
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ScrotumPole> I did, Action. I am running an Intel 945GM chipset using the native Linux driver.
<ScrotumPole> OpenGL (of course) will not work with the native driver. However, with the OpenGL option disabled I can get to where I am at now, which is alot better.
<savvas> ScrotumPole: execute this in terminal and paste the output: apt-cache policy wine | grep Installed
<ScrotumPole> Sure.
<ScrotumPole> lol...
<ScrotumPole>  Installed: 1.1.15~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu4
<ScrotumPole> I could have told ya that. lol
<ScrotumPole> ;) hehe.
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: seems to run with the intel driver (you could also try i810)
<savvas> have you read the appdb? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<ScrotumPole> The opening game screen loads fine, except that I can't see a login menu, or option bars.
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/301307
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: try tweaking xorg.conf
<ScrotumPole> What values do I need to set on that, Action?
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: read those posts
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: intel video isnt brilliant for games
<ScrotumPole> Sure. Brb
<ScrotumPole> No, but it's been fine for CS:S and WoW under Windows.
<ScrotumPole> brb
<ActionParsnip1> well drivers under those are much better than in linux
<ScrotumPole> Okay, I'm reading the xorg.conf link you sent me. It seems to be dealing with a multiple display issue?
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: just make sure you are using the same driver and have something like the mode settings
<lianimator> possible to control the volume with mouse binding?? e.g. control+shift+scroll?
<savvas> ScrotumPole: Why don't you simply keep windows for games and linux for the rest? a dualboot could save you the extra trouble, at least for now. :)
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ScrotumPole> That's true. But it's a challenge for me. I don't want to half ass this.
<askand> When clicking on a link in evolution I get an error, apparently it is looking for "/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/&#xd;&#xa; http/enabled"    how did the &#xd;&#xa;  part get there and how do I get it away?
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: its good to hang in there to reach a goal, its satisying
<ScrotumPole> This new version of Ubuntu is the only distro to recognize my hardware from any computer I've ever owend.
<ScrotumPole> owned*
<ScrotumPole> :)
<ActionParsnip1> askand: change your hyperlink handler in evolution
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: thats because the hardware will be on the !hcl
<savvas> ScrotumPole: have you tried opensuse before claiming that? :P
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: you could list a tonne of distros...
<xpecs> d
<xpecs> hello out there
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: opensuse is known for its good hardware support :)
<lianimator> ActionParsnip1: doesn't seem to work with mouse
<askand> ActionParsnip1: Where do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: if its linux based then they will be the same
<lianimator> I'd like a way to control the volume with the a sticky key and mouse please..
<ScrotumPole> No, I haven't tried OpenSUSE. It's about the only one I didn't. :P haha
<lopin> Okay...  Now I can't get Nautilus to use my ~/Desktop directory as the desktop.  It's stuck using the ~/ directory, and I've tried the bit in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip1> askand: i dont use evolution. Try tool -> configure evolution
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: tried gentoo?
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: Nope, an out of the box experience isn't the same. Where ubuntu fails (atheros wifi cards) I suggest them to use opensuse - it works out of the box. Hopefully they'll fix it for jaunty ;)
<ScrotumPole> Totally noob question, but how do I update the driver for my video chipset?
<Dillizar> ScrotumPole, i know
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: its linux at the kernel so its the same OS. maybe out of the box is different but if it can be done in one it can be done in them all
<Dillizar> ScrotumPole, i just logged in to say that :D
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: my atheros works out of the box
<Dillizar> ScrotumPole, down load the envy program
<ActionParsnip1> Dillizar: 1, its an intel chipse. 2. envy is garbage and not supported
<ScrotumPole> Yes, Action. Tried for 3 weeks to get my wireless working, and nada.
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole: its a great distro to try
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, i was awake for 48h try to fix my sound and then i just remove my Nvidea drivers and install this and now my sound works
<savvas> Dillizar: "install this" <- what this? :) and which nvidia drivers you mean? nvidia graphics?
<Dillizar> sorry ScrotumPole i dont know about intel but tell me number my friend has a HP with intel Graphic card and it works fine but he has a 7.04 :P
<ActionParsnip1> Dillizar: there is a driver package from nvidia themselves or the packaged ones on the repo which will upgrade along with you. envy / nvidia.com driver must be installed with each kernel upgrade which sucks
<SmileDay> .dlroW olleH
<defrysk> savvas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros , and in jaunty ath5k works out of the box
<ActionParsnip1> mines worked out of the box since gutsy
<n838901> What does .gvfs directory located in $HOME do?
<savvas> defrysk: that's great
<Dillizar> ScrotumPole,  is your intel smt like 900
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, you have another atheroscard then savvas and I use
<ActionParsnip1> n838901: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<ActionParsnip1> defrysk: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<crdlb> n838901: it's where gvfs shares are mounted for non-gio-aware apps
<crdlb> via fuse
<ActionParsnip1> n838901: it's a netgear WG311T
<savvas> defrysk: Fortunately, I don't use it anymore - I use ethernet and a 5m wire :p
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: i hope its gigabit ;)
<n838901> crdlb: it is showing 100% usage from df -h and preventing me from installing packages
<crdlb> n838901: nothing in there should affect disk usage on your root partition
<trafico28> hola alguien me puede decir donde puedo descargar los mapas de españa para mi tomtom go 520
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: yes it is :))
<ActionParsnip1> n838901: which partition?
<Dillizar> savvas, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk  <-- this but dunno maybe ActionParsnip is right but i am just waiting 9.04 to remove my 8.04 cuz 8.10 is buggy till then i will use envy
<defrysk> savas , for pre-intrepidversions go here : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: good.
<crdlb> nor your home partition if you have them separate~
<n838901> ActionParsnipl: in my home directory
<crdlb> n838901: it's kind of a /mnt/ for gvfs
<ActionParsnip1> Dillizar: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip1> Dillizar: i'll get you a proper driver
<n838901> crdlb: why is it set to a max of 6.7gb?
<defrysk> savvas, most issues can easy be solved with some googling and rtfm ;p
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<n838901> ActionParsnip1: in my home directory
<ActionParsnip1> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<eonos76__> Hello everybody. I am trying to find a solution to my problem for the past 3 days with no success.
<ActionParsnip1> n838901: check your email attatchments if you use an email client
<Gentoolio> emerge nvidia
<n838901> ActionParsnip1: no email cliet in use
<ActionParsnip1> Gentoolio: indeed but this is ubuntu, try: sudo apt-build install ;)
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, i have installed those but with envy and i tond want to experiment now cuz i have my sound after 2 days of no sleep and working like hell
<eonos76__> I hope you can help me. When I do a telnet mailgw.swip.net 25 I get telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, AR242x
<Laeborg> I can't login in my kubuntu, after I have tried to install libplasma and some compiz packages. I come to the KDM login screen, enter my password, and click enter, but then the screen is being black, and after ~2 sec im back to the login screen.
<ActionParsnip1> n838901: good, then i guess you are down to checking web cache and/or backup up your pron/vids.pics to cd/usb /sd card to clear space
<Gentoolio> yum nvidia
<eonos76__> Everytime I try to telnet a port 25. I get this Connection refused
<ActionParsnip1> Gentoolio: urpmi nvidia
<simplexio> eonos76__: there is such open port in target host
<eonos76__> Any idea how to debug this problem ?
<eonos76__> yes
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: can you ping the server by name
<eonos76__> yes
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: if not, can you ping its ip address
<eonos76__> Yes I can ping it
<simplexio> eonos76__: i meant to say that there isnt such open port in hosts or firewall blocks access
<Moult> i have downloaded an amd64 livecd for ubuntu, i am new to virtualbox and i am trying to run it, however it says this is a i386 computer, how do i change it to amd6?
<n838901> ActionParsnip1: HAHA large files are in their respective folders in Home..not using gvfs for that
<crdlb> n838901: what makes you think it's actually consuming diskspace?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: i get 220 telnet mailgw.swip.net ESMTP 5.2.6. It is you again :-(
<eonos76__> How can I know if a firewall block this accesss ?
<n838901> crdlb: df -h says so
<crdlb> n838901: if you mount an NFS share from a remote computer, that'll show up on df too
<n838901> crdlb: but no contents with 'ls -a'
<ActionParsnip1> n838901: i never said to, I said you need to clear some space by taking the data off the partition (either removed or you could have a folder on another partition and symlink it)
<Gentoolio> que putas don miguel
<Gentoolio> como te baila
<simplexio> eonos76__: sound like some firewall/spamdetections sytem blocks your connections
<eonos76__> ActionPars.. : What do you meaqn ?
<eonos76__> simplexio: How can I make sure of that ?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: thats literally what I am told when I try to connect, even the smiley
<Myrtti> Gentoolio: did you have something worthwhile to give to this channel? I see nobody has yet answered your question, perhaps you could repeat it?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: i think they are using a different port maybe
<defrysk> !es : Gentoolio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es : Gentoolio
<n838901> crdlb: here is line from df..   gvfs-fuse-daemon      6.7G  6.1G  225M  97% /home/n8/.gvfs
<ActionParsnip1> !es | Gentoolio
<ubottu> Gentoolio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eonos76__> ActionParsn: Why don't you get connection refused like me ?
<crdlb> n838901: if it were consuming disk space, it would count towards /
<crdlb> and if it did that, it wouldn't have its own line :)
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1: Try this one telnet mailgw.swip.net 25
<simplexio> n838901: .gvfs dosent use itself space i think. it just somekind virtual filesystem for gnome use
<tlyng> headset.Connect()
<tlyng> headset.Play()
<tlyng> Command line ¶
<tlyng> sorry, sensitive touchp#Connect and Play are not required in PCM mode
<tlyng> headset.Connect()
<tlyng> headset.Play()
<tlyng> Command line ¶
<FloodBot1> tlyng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n838901> crdlb: i know, but package manager only s**ts the bed when that particular entry reaches 100%
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: same command, smae error
<huwenfeng> i got a directory containing a lot of pictures!    i'd like to use these pictures as my desktop background, and i want the system to change it automatically! can i do that? or any one know how to change the background using command line, then i can write a script to do the job!
<Dillizar> msg NickServ identify espltd
<ActionParsnip1> huwenfeng: i know how to do it in kde and fluxbox, but not gnome
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1: and this one telnet gmail.com 25 ?
<simplexio> huwenfeng: xset i think
<crdlb> Dillizar: I would change that if I were you :)
<Dillizar> lol crdlb yes i am doing it right now
<huwenfeng> ActionParsnip1: you do that by using the tools by KDE or other tools or you write you script?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: gmail dont use port 25
<defrysk> gmail uses ssl
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: for pop they use 995 and for smtp they use 465 or 587
<huwenfeng> simplexio: seems not that tools
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1: My real problem is that I am not able to send an email from this machine. When I try I get this : gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com [209.85.219.34] Connection refused
<ActionParsnip1> huwenfeng: in fluxbox its a script, in kde its one of the default screensavers
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: check account settings
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: googlemail dont use the normal pop / smtp ports like you are expecting
<simplexio> huwenfeng: xsetroot ?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: which is why you are most likely getting the errors. They have a page on how to set up the majority of mail clients
<eonos76__> I am just trying to understand why this command does not send emails "echo testing | mail -s Bla2 herve76@gmail.com"
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: thunderbird has a special gmail wizard which sets all gmail's weird settings up for you
<eonos76__> and this works on other boxes
<koshar1> huwenfeng http://chakravyuh.blogspot.com/2005/10/gnome-wallpaper-switcher.html
<eonos76__> evolution can send email but not by command line
<eonos76__> My problem does not come from my account configuration because it is working on evolution
<hmw> I installed wicd, because NetworkManager wouldnt work with my wireless nor with my HSDPA modem. Wicd seems to work with my wireless (I can't test it here), but I have no clue, how to activate the HSDPA modem. I want to get online via HSDPA (Huwaei) before I go to a cafe for testing the wifi, in case I need more downloads or whatever. Please give me a hint, where to start with my HSDPA modem (NetworkManager saw it, but it wouldnt connect)
<eonos76__> but my goal is to send emails via the command line
<eonos76__> and this is not working
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: then use mutt or alpine
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: run lspci and lsusb on the system, one line will identify the device, you can then websearch from that
<hmw> ActionParsnip: I know, what modem it is, but I did not find anything on google so far. Just a general question: Do I need some sort of pppd stuff?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: what am I looking for??
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1: Can I send an email using just a command with mutt ?
<ameet> Is there a program with GUI like lspci?
<eonos76__> like the mail command ?
<n838901> hmw: did you right-click on Network Manager and edit the connection before you tried to connect?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: i know it runs in terminal, I'm sure there might be a way, check it out
<hmw> n838901: wicd deinstalled NetworkManager. It would not function anyways, I tried quite hard.
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: its the chip inside thats important, not the make / model of the device
<hmw> E220
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1: I am checking right now but it does not look like it
<hmw> ActionParsnip: what program would I tell about the hardware?
<n838901> eonos76__: you can always use netcat ^_^
<hmw> what kind of? driver? ppp manager? kernel module?
<hmw> in ifconfig, no device appears, when I plug in my HSDPA USB
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-use-the-wireless-modem-huawei-e220-on-ubuntu-665155/
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: looks like you just need to: sudo modprobe options
<ActionParsnip1> *option
<ameet> I wanted to know what hardware my computer uses. Just like Hardware Manager in Microsoft Windows.
<ActionParsnip1> ameet: lspci
<n838901> ameet: lspci
<hmw> ActionParsnip: ah, that sounds reasonable. Reading the linked page. Thx.
<ActionParsnip1> ameet: and for usb devices, lsusb
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1 : How can I send email with netcat ?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: never done it, ive done it with telnet though
<ameet> n838901: Is there a GUI based version of that command?
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1 : this is what I was trying to do with Telnet but I cannot connect
<n838901> ameet: i believe so.. try hwinfo
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: i guessed :)
<ActionParsnip1> ameet: i use the commandline way as it does what it says on the tin
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1 : do you know a mail server I could connect with using telnet to test it
<Dillizar> crdlb, done :P
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: technically they all can, you just need use the right port. Im unsure if ssl based ones will do it though
<ameet> ActionParsnip1: Ok.
<ActionParsnip1> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.19-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 43 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ActionParsnip1> ameet: why is the command line one so bad?
<Gentoolio> RTFM
<ameet> ActionParsnip1: I was just inquiring.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can I open the gnome appearances setting box from console ?
<ActionParsnip1> ameet: cool
<loa_router> what live cd i can use with ext4 support, with size as small as possible.
<loa_router> i need to use it as reanimation software.
<rww> silv3r_m00n: gnome-appearance-properties
<rww> !ot | loa_router
<ubottu> loa_router: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<loa_router> rww, but i need reanimate ubuntu)
<rww> loa_router: were you using Jaunty or something?
<ActionParsnip1> loa_router: sabayon has a live dvd, its offtopic
<Gentoolio> karmic koala
<loa_router> rww, yes iso too big(
<Gentoolio> bueno mucha ya me voy que me estoy cagando del frio y el vecino ya va a apagar el access point del que estoy hueveando señal
<rww> loa_router: the only Ubuntu liveCD that supports ext4 is the Jaunty live CD. Jaunty is off-topic for this channel anyway (you should be at #ubuntu+1)
<loa_router> rww, ok thx.
<garrettt> I am running 8.1 on an eee pc but no program seems to recognize my webcam that is on the computer (things like cheese and skype)
<ActionParsnip1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smokinjoe> I got a grub 21 error and tried sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 to reinstall but it won't remount can anyone help me?
<Gentoolio> orale tuxtor
<Gentoolio> ya no te pajees con fotos de la wendy
<ziroday> garrettt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes particularly the webcam section
<Gentoolio> que es cierto que esta bien buena
<Gentoolio> pero te vas a debilitar
<rww> Gentoolio: Language?
<Gentoolio> german
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<smokinjoe> grub21 | anybody?
<srew> is there a way to undo files i deleted _from_ trash?
<garrettt> ziroday, thank you
<ActionParsnip1> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rww> Gentoolio: that wasn't german.
<silv3r_m00n> I want to start gnome appearance settings box as root ... sudo gnome-appearance-properties gives an error
<rww> !recover | srew
<ubottu> srew: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip1> !recover | srew
<ActionParsnip1> srew: just restore from backup
<Gentoolio> bueno mucha hoy si me voy a la droga
<srew> ActionParsnip1, what do you mean restore from backup?
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1 : same error with Mutt
<rww> silv3r_m00n: If you're trying to change the theme of applications running with root privileges... I tried for hours. Never did get it to work.
<Gentoolio> usen gentoo y sus problemas se acabaran
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . can anybody help me please ?
<Gentoolio> minimo sabayon
<silv3r_m00n> rww: hmm
<[[thufir]]> how do I change these ports so that they're open so that tomcat will work?  http://pastebin.com/m4d2654f7
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . can anybody help me please ?
<eonos76__> gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com [209.85.219.26] Connection refused
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . can anybody help me please ?
<smokinjoe> Can anyone help?
<smokinjoe> Yeah bazooka upgrade to 8.10
<[[thufir]]> what I mean is, how do I change 127.0.0.1:8005 TIME_WAIT  to something else?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: sorry for being in "noob" mode, I am in a hurry (should be departing by now) - I read the article, and I have /dev/ttyUSB{0,1}. Which program would create the interface? pppconfig seems to expect a device being up already.
<rww> smokinjoe: that's not helpful.
<bazooka> it was working fine until yesterday . 8.10 is not the solution
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . can anybody help me please ?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: With NetworkManager (also under Fedora, where it works perfectly), I always get a ppp0 device.
<ScrotumPole1> ActionParsnip: Do you know how to check/update a video driver?
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . can anybody help me please ?
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole1: depends how you installed them
<ScrotumPole1> Automatically picked up by Ubuntu
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1 : my main problem is that I cannot telnet the port 25 of any external machine
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<n838901> bazooka: what did you do prior to the shutdown issue?
<ScrotumPole1> Okay
<bazooka> i connect the webcam . thats it
<bazooka> connected *
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: the server may not use 25, you should check rather than assume
<eonos76__> ActionParsnip1 : please try this one telnet 8buzz.com 25
<ActionParsnip1> hmw: is the option module loaded?
<eonos76__> I know it uses the port 25
<hmw> ActionParsnip: yes-
<hmw> .
<eonos76__> Where can I find more log about my telnet connection ?
<n838901> bazooka: have you tried to shutdown from the command line..ie 'shutdown -h now' ??
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: 250 8buzz.com
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: when i said helo
<[[thufir]]> how do you "clear" a port?  127.0.0.1:8005          TIME_WAIT   so that it's "free" as shown in netstat?
<bazooka> nope . should i try now ?
<ScrotumPole1> Did all the sudo apt-get's. Do I now have the latest version of my video card driver?
<eonos76__> me I get telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: on the sites config for how to setup mail clients for its service
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: are you running a firewall?
<n838901> bazooka: sure
<eonos76__> no
<Dreamglider> If i bought a new hd for my laptop could i just copy my ubuntu partition to it and boot up the pc and it would work ?
<bazooka> n838901: i will get back to you . if it doesnt work
<ScrotumPole1> No, you'd need a bootloader, Dream
<n838901> dreamglider: yes if you DD the drive
<BlackZ> Salve a tutti
<Dreamglider> DD ?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: try turning off your router for 20 seconds
<BlackZ> salve
<n838901> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in intrepid
<tuxtor> Hi anybody know if the changes that I do in the kernel with sysctl app are permanent?
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: it copies a device bit by bit to another device
<rww> eonos76__: It's possible that your ISP blocks traffic over port 25 to mailservers other than theirs.
<n838901> dreamglider: dd is a commandline tool that will do a bit-for-bit copy
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: you will need to reinstall gru from live cd
<eonos76__> Is there a command to trace the telnet connection I am trying to do ?
<n838901> eonos76__: my isp blocks outgoing mail unless it is relayed through their mailserver
<hyun> ÈÞ
<hyun> ÀÌÁ¦ µÈ´Ù
<Dreamglider> ok so i would boot ubuntu, insert the new hd via usb and use DD, easy as that ?
<eonos76__> How can I know where the blocking is occurring ?
<n838901> eonos76__: you can run tcpdump
<rww> eonos76__: Your ISP is Wanadoo, correct?
<ActionParsnip1> eonos76__: you can traceroute to the server
<n838901> dreamglider: yes. you *may* have to boot with bootcd and run grub to reinstall bootloader but can't remember..it's been a while
<n838901> ..but that's not difficult
<Dreamglider> ok so it's pretty easy so to say :)
<bazooka> ting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . shutdown from terminal also doesnt work . can anybody help me please
<Dreamglider> knock on wood.
<eonos76__> I am trying traceroute
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . shutdown from terminal also doesnt work . can anybody help me please
<ScrotumPole1> How do I check my video card driver?
<n838901> dreamglider: yeah, it's not hard at all :)  dd is awesome
<rww> eonos76__: if your ISP is Wanadoo (as your hostname indicates), you could try "telnet smtp.wanadoo.fr 25". If that works and other SMTP servers don't, I'd say it's pretty damn likely that your ISP is blocking it.
<n838901> scrotumpole1:  check your xorg.conf file for the driver in use
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . i am using ubuntu 8.04 . shutdown from terminal also doesnt work . can anybody help me please
<eonos76__> rww : no the connection is still refused
<Dreamglider> im tired of this small 60Gb disk
<[[thufir]]> bazooka: how long has this been happening?  what's dmesg say?
<eonos76__> but I checked with the local domain it is working
<[[thufir]]> bazooka: I have no idea, but I think that info will help others help you
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: depends on your space needs
<bazooka> [[thufir]]: it all started after i connected my webcam . no message is displayed
<n838901> bazooka: will it shutdown if you disconnect the webcam?
<Dreamglider> actionparsnip 60 dualboot, win and ubuntu. i need more space :P
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: ahhh, is it a dualboot with vista?
<[[thufir]]> bazooka: and a pastebin of dmesg? again, I have no idea, I'm a noob.  but I know dmesg helps diagnose these things.
<bazooka> n838901: did not try . thought it to be foolish to be a reason
<n838901> bazooka: me too...but you never know :)
<ScrotumPole1> ActionParsnip: All I see is "Configured Video Device", etc.
<Dreamglider> actionparsnip no way, xp
<ScrotumPole1> lspci shows me more info than this lol
<rww> ScrotumPole1: scroll through /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It'll be in there.
<bazooka> n838901: let me try then
<ScrotumPole1> Okay
<bazooka> BRB
<n838901> scrotumpole1: you can also run 'lsmod' and see what video module is loaded
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: both are pretty naff
<maxagaz> quelle est la commande pour obtenir la taille d'un dossier et de tous ses sous-dossiers ?
<maxagaz> sorry...
<n838901> anyone have a problem with Intrepid server randomly refusing connections?
<rww> maxagaz: du -chs
<ScrotumPole1> ActionParsnip: It recognizes my chipset, and says I'm using an "Xorg Driver".
<n3rd4i> anybody here please i need some help with my Cannon Pixmai1700
<n3rd4i> Cannon iP1700 driver
<Dreamglider> can i use DD to transfeer the ntfs (windows) partion to the new drive aswell ?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> fuck ubuntu
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> debian sucks
<FloodBot1> sh4d3sl4y3r_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> red hat rocks
<n838901> dreamglider: yes
<rww> sh4d3sl4y3r_: Do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . if i unplug my usb webcam ...then everything works fine . please help
<n3rd4i> can anyone help me?
<bazooka> my system is not getting shutdown . when i click shutdown it restarts . if i unplug my usb webcam ...then everything works fine . please help
<n838901> n3rd4i: what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> n3rd4i: ask and find out
<ScrotumPole1> ActionParsnip, it recognizes my chipset and tells me I am running an "Xorg Driver". What does this mean?
<rww> bazooka: Go into your BIOS and check for an option in its Power Management section about waking on USB input
<n838901> bazooka: that actually worked????
<n3rd4i> i need a Driver for my Printer = Cannon Pixma iP1700
<n3rd4i> or an echivalent
<bazooka> n838901: yes it did
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole1: you are running a default driver, you need to edit xorg.conf to use the intel driver
<bazooka> rww : please elaborate i am a newbie
<Dreamglider> n3rd4i: have you tried plugging it in and print somthing ?
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole1: i gave you tonnes of links on this. The driver is part of a standard ubuntu install so all you have to do is tell your system to use it
<n3rd4i> yes My cannon gets connected , its being recocnised but it says that the driver is not found
<maxagaz> rww, thanks
<n838901> bazooka: do you know how to access your bios?
<n3rd4i> and i need some echivalent
<ScrotumPole1> Yes, I know. But realize I am new to Linux overall, please.
<hmw> ActionParsnip: I remembered, that my old Ubuntu notebook is configured to manually dial in, but I cant remember, how I started the connection. It was something like: <program> <what chat script>
<Dreamglider> n3rd4i: my printer worked "out of the box" :)
<bazooka> n838901: no dude i dont know
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole1: true but not new to reading and following instruction i hope :D
<n3rd4i> so what should i do ?
<n838901> bazooka: when you turn the computer on..it tells you to press some key to enter setup..press that key
<rww> bazooka: When your computer first starts, before any Ubuntu stuff comes up, do you get a prompt to "Press [something] to enter setup" or something like that?
<ScrotumPole1> Not at all. Understanding the things in it is a different story.
<ScrotumPole1> Lingo=bullshit.
<rww> !ohmy > ScrotumPole1
<ubottu> ScrotumPole1, please see my private message
<yellabs> any one that uses ekiga?
<bazooka> n838901: and what after that
<rww> bazooka: Look for a section in there about power management. Look through that section for stuff about waking on USB input. Disable that stuff.
<n838901> bazooka: look through..yeah what he said
<rww> bazooka: We can't give you more detailed instructions than that without knowing what sort of computer you have. If you got your computer from an OEM and it's still under warranty, ask them.
<bazooka> thanks . i'll try this .. and get back to you two . thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip1> ScrotumPole1: read the links, you need to populate the xorg.conf file
<hmw> I cant remember, how to start a ppp connection. I have a configured Ubuntu, but I dont know, how to initialize the dialup anymore. What program do I have to call?
<rww> bazooka: You're welcome. Good luck :)
<n838901> bazooka: any time
<Mr_Bananas> :'(
<n838901> hmw: gnome-ppp is a good gui
<ActionParsnip1> !ppp | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<hmw> n838901: thats not the thing, which is already installed. Any other similar programs?
<Mr_Bananas> does my vodafone live work on linux?
<n838901> hmw: wvdial from command line
<tabla> hi ppl
<hmw> n838901: it should work already, i just forgot how to start the connection.
<tabla> can anyone give me link how to add vhost on ubuntu?
<tabla> all what i have got i dont understand them
<n838901> hmw: gnome-ppp will start the connection
<rww> tabla: please elaborate on what you mean by "vhost"
<ScrotumPole1> Be careful admitting that you don't understand.... :P
<hmw> wvdial seems not to be the program, which i configured, it looks for a normal serial conn. I have something configured for my HSDPA
<tabla> like adding host masks to eggdrop
<tabla> to hide my real ip
<rww> tabla: on which network? this one?
<tabla> rww: no like linknet and so one
<sangi> how could i transfer my contacts from system to mobile which is in .backup format
<n838901> hmw: configure gnome-ppp to use /dev/***  (*** being the modem in question)
<Mr_Bananas> .backup file reader
<hmw> n838901: you misunderstand me. I need to figure out, how to use the existing solution. I need it quickly for the other noteboook.
<Pontif_La_Rouge> does anyone have experience setting up a touch screen in 4.10?
<n838901> hmw: you would like to use NetworkManager?
<hmw> i find all the scripts, i used. The ones with the dial up parameters, passwords aso. But I cant remember, how I started it.
<ScrotumPole1> ActionParsnip: Could you send me a link (again) showing me how to populate my xorg.conf, and explaining what "populating" in general is?
<hmw> it was something like ppp drei
<n838901> hmw: ppp-on?
<hmw> yeah! THANKS!!!
<n838901> hmw: welcome ^_^
<hmw> but that command is no longer there...:((
<n838901> try pppon
<hmw> n838901 i tryed ppp<TAB> - no.
<tabla> rww: i installed apache already but dont know any how to add vhost to eggdrop and such things
<hmw> but i remember it was some pppon alike
<lstarnes> tabla: apache has nothing to do with the type of vhosts that you are talking about
<ScrotumPole1> Anyone know what populating a file is?
<rww> ScrotumPole1: putting stuff into it
<n3rd4i> .... ubuntu and ip1700 = incompatible ...damn
<lstarnes> tabla: what you need are multiple public IPs and each one needs to resolve to a different domain
<ScrotumPole1> Thanks, rww.
<lstarnes> tabla: technically, vhosts all point to a real IP
<tabla> lstarnes thats what im looking im new on linux stuff so any help wil be nice
<Pontif_La_Rouge> does anyone have experience setting up a touch screen in 4.10?
<lstarnes> tabla: if you do not want an IP that your own computer uses being shown, run the bot from someone else's shell account
<tabla> lstarnes but if you do whois on mirc it wount show it
<sangi>  how could i transfer my contacts from system to mobile which is in .backup format
<lstarnes> tabla: that's why reverse dns needs to be set up for the IPs and the bot needs to bind to one of those IPs
<tabla> lstarnes its very unstable and i wanna keep my company stuff in there so dont wanto to run it somone other pc
<sangi> how could i transfer my contacts from system to mobile which is in .backup format
<ScrotumPole1> Anyone know what I would need to populate my xorg.conf with?
<lstarnes> tabla: if those IPs are owned by your ISP, they might not let you set up reverse dns for them
<ScrotumPole1> I keep getting elitist answers and not enough real world solution :P
<hmw> ActionParsnip, n838901: it was "pon ppp" thanks
<oCean_> Pontif_La_Rouge: 4.10? as in Warty release?
<lstarnes> tabla: some irc networks do have the ability to scramble or hide IPs
<judstin> I have a question about themes in gnome....its a noobish question, anyone wants to help just PM me :) thanks
<tabla> lstarnes you mean +h flag?
<lstarnes> tabla: usermode +h/+x depending on the ircd
<lstarnes> tabla: some networks have other methods, like changing the host using services
<bazooka> i could not find waking on usb input option or any other relevant option under power management in the BIOS .
<tabla> lstarnes how i set this up on eggdrop if it connects? you know anything about that?
<lstarnes> tabla: it depends on the network
<ScrotumPole1> I need help populating my xorg.conf.
<bazooka> i could not find waking on usb input option or any other relevant option under power management in the BIOS .
<n838901> hmw: yeah thats it :)
<tabla> lstarnes linknet allows it i know that
<lstarnes> tabla: which method do they use for that?
<tabla> lstarnes +h flag
<bazooka> n838901: i could not find waking on usb input option or any other relevant option under power management in the BIOS .
<hmw> n838901: now i gotta transfer the config to the other pc. Can you tell me by heart, which files i will have to copy? (i am in a hurry)
<lstarnes> tabla: that's not a flag, that's a usermode
<Pontif_La_Rouge> oCean_: no, intrepid? o.o  god I can never remember the I bit
<ScrotumPole1> I need help populating my xorg.conf
<Pontif_La_Rouge> oCean_: I aplogize for the late reply too
<oCean_> Pontif_La_Rouge: ok, intrepid = 8.10 (see "lsb_release -a")
<n838901> bazooka: look for any option in bios about wake-on-xxxxxxx
<ScrotumPole1> I need help populating my xorg.conf
<bazooka> n838901: i have to disable that thing right
<n838901> hmw: /etc/ppp  /etc/chatscripts
<Very_Cool> I'mm having some wierd crashing errors and have already run memtest multiple times...what linux program is there to test the cpu (smp)
<lstarnes> tabla: I'm not sure how eggdrop sets modes when connecting, but it would need to set +h
<tabla> lstarnes yeah im searching fo that right now
<oCean_> Pontif_La_Rouge: I think the question might be a little too generic for useful answers. Have you searched the net for tutorials/howto's? I think some might be there. When running into a specific issue, maybe someone here has the answer.
<hmw> HOORAA! Thanks a lot, n838901 and ActionParsnip - you saved my day! bye!
<vladuz976> how can I change the screen resolution in 8.10 ?
<n838901> hmw: you're welcome
<oCean_> Pontif_La_Rouge: something like this might be a startingpoint: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666
<vladuz976> on a laptop 1280 by 800 but trying to output to vga at higher resolution
<n838901> vladuz976: under <System><Preferences><Screen Resolution>
<vladuz976> yeah but how does it know whether to the lcd or the vga output?
<ScrotumPole1> Can anyone help me populate my xorg.conf file?
<n838901> vladuz976: did you 'Detect Displays'?
<vladuz976> n838901: yes, it doesn't detect anything
<n838901> vladuz976: did you push the video function key on the laptop to enable the vga output?
<ScrotumPole1> Wow, no one knows? lol
<ScrotumPole1> Okay, I'll pop out of my newly taught linuxese: Do any of you know how to force my computer to see my Intel 945GM chipset driver which may or may not be on my computer?
<ScrotumPole1> :P
<FloodBot1> ScrotumPole1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n838901> scrotumpole1: set driver from whatever is there to 'intel'
<hmw> n838901 was it "gnome-ppp"?
<vladuz976> n838901: hmm, actually no
<n838901> hmw: it is a gui for pppd
<hmw> thx
<COw-NUgeT> makassar
<vladuz976> n838901: did, but nothing happened
<n838901> vladuz976: is monitor powered on?
<vladuz976> n838901: it's my TV
<vladuz976> n838901: yeaah it's on
<funkyAli> hello
<n838901> vladuz976: you may have to restart laptop with vga connected for it to work
<vladuz976> n838901: and definitely connected
<vladuz976> n838901: hmm, ok. I'll give that a try. thanks
<Very_Cool> I'm experiencing crashing garrenteed within first 0-2 webpages in firefox or xconfig (the only 2 programs I run) in Xvnc with XFCE4.  everything is up to date. memtest went through all teh tests twice without any errors.  running burnbx twice (smp)
<funkyAli> hi i need some help getting my wifi working on acer aspire one zg5
<n838901> vladuz976: ok
<Very_Cool> ^I have also swapped all hardware including powersupply excluding Hard Drive/Motherboard/CPUs
<funkyAli>  hi i need some help getting my wifi working on acer aspire one zg5. I'm running ubuntu 8.10
<Very_Cool> ^My only thought is, xfce/Xvnc can somehow cause a hard lock-up, or swap file can cause this
<Jahman> hi
<funkyAli> could someone help me with a driver problem
<funkyAli> hi jahman
<funkyAli> ???
<funkyAli> complete newbie
<Very_Cool> funkyAli, usually the driver comes with instructions
<funkyAli> i've read a few blogs on this problem but still cant get my head around this problem
<funkyAli> very-cool : I'm a newbie when it comes to terminal
<funkyAli> very-cool : i'm from a windows background
<vladuz976> running ubuntu on a sony vaio laptop, is there any packages to support all the hardware and extra buttons on this laptop?
<ichbinesderelch> vladuz976: what model?
<funkyAli> very-cool: willing to learn linux/ubuntu
<vladuz976> vgn-c71b
<vladuz976> it's japanese
<Very_Cool> funkyAli, ubuntu doesn't support your hardware? what hardware are you trying to use?
<vladuz976> pcg-6t1n is what it says on the backside. i think in japan they just print a different name on the front
<expired99> help, my outlook expired. my mails are in .pst file.  i just want to copy and paste one single email to notepad
<funkyAli> very-cool: I bought a acer aspire one zg5 that comes with another linux disto. I repartitioned and installed ubuntu 8.10 It is running except I cannot get the wifi to work
<vladuz976> the LDC/VGA key is not working on my laptop
<Very_Cool> funkyAli, I'm not that experienced, but run lspci and see if you can see your wifi car din the list
<ichbinesderelch> vladuz976: for the keys, oben "xev" and press the buttons to see if they are recognized
<ichbinesderelch> vladuz976: if recognized you just have to set the correct actions in .xmodmap or with any other programm
<sangi> could anyone here tell me  how could i transfer addressbook from system to mobile which is in .backup format
<n2diy> what is the equivilant to pgp in ubuntu?
<Tmi> funkyAli, have you checked the forums? Usually a lot of threads about wifi problems
<Abracadabra> Hi
<funkyAli> very-cool: I can see it there its an atheros
<Abracadabra> How do I know which is my primary group, and which other groups I am part of ?
<vladuz976> ichbinesderelch: actually it's not a separate key, the LCD/VGA thing is tied to a 'shift + F7' combo
<Tmi> Abracadabra, type "id" in a terminal
<Dr_willis> shouldent it be some 'functionkey-7'
<vladuz976> ichbinesderelch: i actually rememmber this working fine with a much earlier version of ubuntu
<Abracadabra> Tmi: thanks, how do I know which is my primary group though ?
<funkyAli> very-cool: there is a wifi switch on my netbook but it does not light up when on apparently this is a known problem
<Tmi> Abracadabra, isn't that the first group in the listing? Dunno really
<threepwood> FunkyAli do you have a HP Pavilion, lol
<oCean_> expired99: (mozilla) thunderbird has a plugin to read pst files. I'm not sure though, it might be necessary to 'do something' while exporting to pst. Anyway,start here: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_.pst_files other tools (like readpst, which is in the repos) are also mentioned
<Very_Cool> funkyAli, that last time I looked at wifi in linux...it was so early it wasn't even really working at the time.  Im not to sure what to do at this point, I would probably try to find a wizard for console or gnome/X11/xfce to setup wifi
<Abracadabra> Tmi: ok, cheers
<threepwood> a good wifi solution is that if your internal card doesnt work just get a usb
<funkyAli> threepwood no lol
<expired99> oCean_, thx
<tabla> lstarnes error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so.0: cannot open shared object im getting this error can you tell me what i need to do
<ScrotumPole> I need help getting a video driver to work
<lstarnes> tabla: install tcl8.4 and tcl8.4-dev
<Pontif_La_Rouge> alternative messengers to pidgin....go!
<Tmi> ponimotor, kopete, emesene, amsn ?
<Tmi> woops, wrong person :P
<funkyAli> very-cool: thx I'll try that approach
<ScrotumPole> Can anyone help me get my video driver working?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> does aim support msn and IRC?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> amsn?
<tabla> lstarnes same
<Tmi> ScrotumPole, just write and someone will answer if they know
<Pontif_La_Rouge> and switch msn with aim >.>
<fosco_> Pontif_La_Rouge: nop, amsn is for msn protocol only
<Tmi> I don't know, I always use pidgin ;)
<Pontif_La_Rouge> :/ ok, an alternate messenger for pidgin in ubuntu that I can use MSN IRC and AIM
<n2diy> what is the equivilant to pgp in ubuntu?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> o.o
<ScrotumPole> Intel945 GM chipset, which is recognized. xorg.conf is using it's own driver. How do I use the "intel" driver, if I even have it?
<fosco_> Pontif_La_Rouge: kopete
<lstarnes> tabla: the tcl8.4 package does contain that library
<tabla> where i can get those libraryes?
<baldaris> hey hwo can i install lighttpd
<baldaris> ?
<lstarnes> tabla: sudo apt-get nistall tcl8.4
<baldaris> sudo aptitude lighttpd
<Pontif_La_Rouge> how do I import contacts to kopete
<Pontif_La_Rouge> >.< I installed it but can't figure out how to put contacts in :/
<lstarnes> tabla: replace nistall with install in that command
<fosco_> Pontif_La_Rouge: contacts are stored in the server, you do not need to import nothing
<tabla> lstarnes i got that but look pls 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Pontif_La_Rouge> so I just open kopete and my contcats from aim and msn are instantly imported, that seems unlikely
<ScrotumPole> Need help finding out how to use driver for an Intel 945GM Chipset
<lstarnes> tabla: try starting eggdrop again
<tabla> lstarnes looks like i have that already
<tabla> lstarnes its not running im trying to start it :)
<lstarnes> tabla: you might need to recompile it
<ScrotumPole> 47th Linux install, writing an article for PCWorld...
<ScrotumPole> no solutions?
<BoFFire> Hi everyone
<lstarnes> Pontif_La_Rouge: it should automatically import buddy lists for aim and msn.  I just checked using an msn account on kopete
<CaptainMorgan> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BoFFire> I have a problem with Nvidia GeForce 6100 in Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10
<ScrotumPole> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<BoFFire> Can you give me link to a tutorial to solve this problem please ?
<ScrotumPole> Please, help me install my Intel 945GM Driver
<lstarnes> BoFFire: what is the problem?
<BoFFire> lstarnes, the problem is that I tried the driver 173, 177 and even 96 but I'm alway in low resolution
<ScrotumPole> Or, could someone send me to a more knowledgeable help base?
<ScrotumPole> Wow, really right now?
<lstarnes> BoFFire: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Tmi> BoFFire, did you check what resolutions are added in xorg.conf ?
<ScrotumPole> Okay, so you guys know what the f*** xorg.conf is. That's what I need help with.
<ScrotumPole> Hello?
<BoFFire> thanks lstarnes ;) / @Tmi I added manually a subsection Display with modes "1280x1024" but the driver still as if it is not activated
<ScrotumPole> I'm asking elementary questions compared to some of these people trying to get legacy hardwared supported and using IPX.........
<oCean_> ScrotumPole: Don't do that. Obfuscated swearing is also not allowed here
<ScrotumPole> Whatever. lol
<Tmi> check if your driver is working at all .... run "glxgears" in a terminal and see if you get a good framerate
<tabla> lstarnes thns for your help i found the where to set up this h mode and so one thnks a lot
<BoFFire> ok Tmi
<oCean_> ScrotumPole: this is a channel of volunteers. If nobody here right now knows your answer, be patient. Meanwhile, search the ubuntu forums (and archives)
<ScrotumPole> Like I said, I am asking an entry-level elementary question.
<BoFFire> I'll make some modifications on the xorg.conf and I'll return back ;)
<Tmi> BoFFire, check glxgears first
<Miesco> How would I make a date for a backup like, tar cvpzf /media/disk/backup`date`.tar.gz /home
<Tmi> just to see if the driver is actually working at all
<ScrotumPole> I'm not asking how to make my legacy hardware support an IPX connection, like what was answered.
<BoFFire> Tmi, GLX is missing in fact
<DragonLord-> ScrotumPole http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282767 ?
<ScrotumPole> Thank you so much, DragonLord. However, I am not have resolution problems. I need to know if I have, and how to install my driver. Would you happen to have any more info?
<pavs> Man this sucks. There used to be a time when noobs used to get flamed for asking questions, now everyone is nice.
<ScrotumPole> There also used to be a time when Linux wasn't desperate. Now it is :)
<ActionParsnip1> Miesco: http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447627+1235993208927+28353475&threadId=969456
<oCean_> Miesco: use the options to the date command, like date +%d%b%Y  (result: 02Mar2009) see "man date" for more/other options
<ScrotumPole> o.O
<red__> what's the correct syntax for mounting a remote directory by ip address?
<red__> I've tried  sudo mount -t ext3 //192.168.0.166:/home/srb /mnt/srb5/
<red__> and various variations
<red__> but jsut get
<harrisony> red__, is it over nfs or smb or
<red__> special device //192.168.0.166:/home/srb does not exist
<red__> it is  asamba share for several windows machines, but I'm connecting from an ubuntu laptop
<oCean_> red__: if it's nfs the option would be -t nfs
<Miesco> Whats a good tool for auto backups?
<harrisony> red__, i dont know how youve done things but try
<oCean_> !backup | Miesco
<ubottu> Miesco: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<red__> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.166:/home/srb, etc.
<harrisony> mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.166/srb /mnt/srb5
<b1n42y> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<anas> hi every body :)
<red__>                harrisony , worong system file type error
<harrisony> ive always gone for nfs on linux boxes, never samba
<red__> possibly no samaba support in my ubuntu install?
<harrisony> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<harrisony> try that
<harrisony> !package smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package smbfs
<ScrotumPole> Need to know how to install Intel driver for 945GM chipset using xorg.conf. New to linux.
<b1n42y> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<harrisony> whats the ubottu command that shows details about a package
<b1n42y> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<defrysk> ScrotumPole, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> harrisony: try !info <package>
<harrisony> !ohmy | ScrotumPole
<ubottu> ScrotumPole: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<harrisony> ScrotumPole, i would change the name
<harrisony> ActionParsnip, ah thanks, been a while since i did support in here
<PkzRelax82> Hi, not to interrupt the going conversation, but I'm having LOTS of trouble having ubuntu detect my 802.11 usb wifi adapter
<ScrotumPole> Umm, sorry. Not happening. And secondly, I did not use language.
<PkzRelax82> Or even getting the internet to work period
<ScrotumPole> I asked a question.
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip, are you on here long enough to get wicd into bots or as part of networkmanager solutions
<vladuz976> vga output is not working on my laptop. any idea how i can test whether it's the output or the input on the monitor?
<yellabs> who uses ekiga with succes?
<harrisony> yellabs, i do :)
<etfb> Just installed the mplayer plugin for Mozilla, and I get sound but not video.  Any idea how I can debug to find what codec I'm missing?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to disable the shells 2-6 (ctrl+alt+2-6)? i only want to have a shell on 1 and x-server on 7
<elky> ScrotumPole, your nick is the language he is objecting to.
<b1n42y> ScrotumPole, tried synaptic install? xorg only manipulates things you still need appropriate software
<ScrotumPole> !ohmy | harrisony
<ubottu> harrisony: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ScrotumPole> :P
<elky> ScrotumPole, please change your nick to something less rude.
<ScrotumPole> No, I haven't tried Synaptic. I'm very new to Linux, and don't understand the inner workings quite yet.
<ScrotumPole> elky, I will change my name to something less rude when I am treated less rude.
<ScrotumPole> Thank you.
<elky> harrisony, thankyou for pointing that out.
<puppypusher> hello
<xmy> hello
<puppypusher> i don't think my laptop is using the right driver or smth
<toch> slt
<elky> puppypusher, you'll need to give more information than that.
<oCean_> !details | puppypusher
<ubottu> puppypusher: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<puppypusher> okay. i am running 8.10, and someone said i am using a default driver for my graphics, but i have no way of knowing what driver i need to use, or what kind of video card i have.
<harrisony> puppypusher, what is your graphics card
<puppypusher> i don't know, harrisony. how can i check?
<harrisony> hmm
<Aquahallic> Anyone having any problems watching YouTube videos after the latest updates?
<oCean_> puppypusher: run "lspci | grep -i graph"
<ville_> no
<puppypusher> okay. brb
<ROOSTER> ich brauche hilfeee
<ville_> #ubuntu-fi
<puppypusher> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<puppypusher> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<puppypusher> is what it said
<ROOSTER> Hello wie kann ich den chat wo nur deutsche betreten ?
<oCean_> puppypusher: The driver for the Intel 945GM is i810, which Ubuntu should use by default.
<ROOSTER> Hallo
<n2diy> ! de | ROOSTER
<ubottu> ROOSTER: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<puppypusher> but someone told me that my x-something driver was using a generic one
<ActionParsnip1> oCean_: it wont use it by default, its installed by default
<vladuz976> just checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf, why is it empty? where is the resolution set?
<meganox> puppypusher: what is your problem with the card?
<puppypusher> oh okay. how do I use it, action?
<ActionParsnip1> oCean_: xorg.conf needs populating
<oCean_> ActionParsnip1: puppypusher .. ooops. yes
<A_Metal> Aquahallic: Flash runs jerky on every browser.I have  a Core Duo and a Nvidia GeForce 8200 card.
<vladuz976> it just says "configured monitor"
<puppypusher> i don't know linux terms.
<puppypusher> how do i use this xorg.conf to make my computer use the driver?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: http://zavizionov.blogspot.com/2007/09/howto-ubuntu-intel-945-widescreen.html
<Gartral1> i need help setting me PATH
<ActionParsnip1> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<Aquahallic> A_Metal: it's not really jerky... it starts the first part.. then just stops
<Michael-> Haha,
<ActionParsnip1> Gartral1: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-add-a-directory-to-my-path-statementvariable/
<travian_geek> how do i stop/start/restart iptables in ubuntu , cant find it in init.d?????????
<Aquahallic> it's like it's not streaming correctly yet my g'friend can see it fine
<oCean_> Gartral1: to add a directory to your searchpath (PATH) do: "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/newdir"
<puppypusher> so, action...do i copy and paste this entire script into my xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: no, you have the same sections defined, just fill them out with the flesh in that post
<guido79> Hi guys, how can you read the end of a text file with the less command (or similar) ?
<puppypusher> Understood. brb
<travian_geek> guido79, use the tail command
<ActionParsnip1> guido tail file.txt
<guido79> travian_geek, tail <file> ?
<ActionParsnip1> guido or: cat file.txt | tail
<guido79> Ah, ok, thanks !
<travian_geek> guido79, yeah that will list the 10 last line in the file
<travian_geek> guido79, *lines
<guido79> Thank you !
<Gartral1> yay!
<travian_geek> how do I start/stop/restart iptables in Ubuntu??? I cant find it in init.d??????
<travian_geek> guido79, man tail for more information
<puppypusher> action, my xorg.conf is only 5 sections long, whereas this script on that page is way over that.
<puppypusher> do I need to just copy and paste this into my xorg.conf?
<guido79> travian_geek, ok and... what about editing the last lines from the terminal ? nano, vi, but in which way ?
<travian_geek> guido79,  what do you mean?
<guido79> travian_geek, editing the last lines of a very long file (25 MB)
<puppypusher> Action?
<travian_geek> guido79, hmm I don't know. Maybe you have to open the file and go to the end of it
<hmw> travian_geek: iptables is not a daemon, but just the user interface to the kernel module "ipfilter". I can give you 4 lines to clear every rule, whicht is pretty much the same as turning off the firewall
<guido79> travian_geek, or... copying the first n lines of a file to another ?
<travian_geek> guido79, maybe tail >> file.to.append.text
<oCean_> travian_geek: start/stop firewall is in /etc/init.d/ufw script
<travian_geek> guido79, then you would have to specify lines with tail
<guido79> travian_geek, the first n lines, not the last ones...
<puppypusher> do i copy the contents on this webpage into my xorg.conf file?
<travian_geek> guido79, read man tail maybe you find something there
<guido79> Ok, thanks !
<travian_geek> guido79, maybe you can specfy wherer to start somehow
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: most of them yes, to flesh out your skeleton xorg.conf
<puppypusher> how do I get permission to save xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: edit it wit: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hmw_pidgin> puppyuser2007041: you got to edit it as the super suser: sudo nano ...
<travian_geek> oCean_, it dosent work: sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<travian_geek>  * Skipping firewall: ufw (not enabled)...                               [ OK ]
<ziroday> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<corrector> god day everybody. I have one simple question. Is there a way to pass protect a single folder?? I've googled around and all i can see is how to encrypt folders. Strong security is not convinient for my use at the moment and simple pass protect would do just fine. THe folders contains a lot of data (pron) :) I find the encryption method to complicated because of my daily use of pron.. :D and it's too slow.. Plz hel
<hmw_pidgin> travian_geek: to completely open your firewall, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/125230/
<oCean_> travian_geek: using vi that's "vi +10" to start on 10th line. However guido is gone by now I see.
<travian_geek> oCean_, I see
<hmw_pidgin> travian_geek: you will have to enter the commands probably with sudo before them
<oCean_> travian_geek: edit /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<oCean_> travian_geek: to enable
<shavin> my "no space left on device" error is back! this time i have cleaned trash too as well as run apt-get autoclean but to no joy
<shavin> i am running intrepid on 8gb pen drive!
<hmw_pidgin> shavin: I didn't see your initial question. How do you get the error?
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip: This command line is not working "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<travian_geek> oCean_, what is the utf actuelly? Im supposed to make a script for iptables in school soo I want the script to work on diffrent computers
<shavin> hmw_pidgin: well in short i installed a lot of updates through update manager. now there is an error of no disk space left whereas the fact is i have around 40% of space freeon my usb pen drive(i am running intrepid on pen drive 8gb)
<oCean_> travian_geek: ufw is the 'naming' of the firewall rules. It actually starts iptables rules, see configs in /etc/default/ufw and of course /etc/ufw/* files
<oCean_> !firewall | travian_geek
<ubottu> travian_geek: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<puppypusher> Any reason this command line isn't working? sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Veselushko> shavin: your live filesystem is not your whole flash drive (i think :) )
<oCean_> puppypusher: pls provide error messages (if any) - if > 2 lines, don't paste here, but use pastebin service
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: try tab completing the package name
<puppypusher> it just says "aptitude: command not known"
<shavin> Veselushko: my df -h output is this http://dpaste.com/4557/
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: replace word aptitude with apt-get
<puppypusher> okay. :) brb
<knut> hi, i have 2 gnome user profiles. one of them isnt able to activate compiz. how can i transfer the settings that are responsible for enabling compiz to my first user profile???
<travian_geek> oCean_, so what i actuelly should do when it says stop iptables services Is that I would flush all rules?
<ActionParsnip1> knut: can you give use a pastebin of the output of "compiz --replace &"
<oCean_> travian_geek: if stopped, then all rules are 'flushed' - if that's what you're asking?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | knut
<ubottu> knut: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oCean_> travian_geek: at any given time you can see the 'active' rules by "sudo iptables -L"
<hmw_pidgin> sorry... cpu load ate my pidgin
<travian_geek> oCean_, yeah but I guess that ubuntu always has IPtables enabled, So if I would have a control in my script thats says "stop iptables service" it would actuelly just flush all rules
<knut> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m6415a852 here you go
<travian_geek> oCean_, not stop the service couse there is none
<hmw_pidgin> travian_geek: maybe rmmod ipfilter works, but I fear, that module is compiled into the kernel
<ActionParsnip1> knut: hmmm, so one user can use it and the other user cant?
<knut> ActionParsnip1: thats how it looks like
<oCean_> travian_geek: I don't think I understand the question. The /etc/init.d/ufw is the controlscript (or 'service') for iptables firewall
<ActionParsnip1> knut: is the other user logged out completely or have you switched users?
<knut> ActionParsnip1: logged out
<ActionParsnip1> knut: ok, then i'd ask in #compiz if no one can advise
<travian_geek> yeah but when I typ sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop ---what happends with iptables??
<Miesco> Is it better to backup as a iso or a tgz?
<kizi> can any one help with drivers for GeForce fx5500 AGP on Ubuntu 8.04LTS
<ActionParsnip1> knut: that pastebin is dead useful though
<knut> ActionParsnip1: why?
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hmw_pidgin> travian_geek: iptables is not the thing you mean. You mean ipfilter (kernel module), so nothing will happen to iptables at all *g*
<ActionParsnip1> knut: its theoutput when compiz is enabled and fails
<kizi> not nvidia-glx-new
<kizi> ?
<kizi> i have tried both
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip: I get an error message when download the driver.
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: its not a new enough card for new
<puppypusher> "/tmp/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: that its already installed?
<oCean_> travian_geek: the kernel module iptable_filter stays loaded, all rules are flushed, leaving your system unprotected
<puppypusher> No, that it can't read .deb files it seems
<hmw_pidgin> travian_geek: what are you trying to accomplish?
<kizi> i just want to have some desktop effects and stuff
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: weird how its going to /tmp
<puppypusher> That's what it defaulted to
<kizi> cant have that in nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<puppypusher> Do I even need to download this if unbtu has it already?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: sudo dpkg -i /tmp/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_i386-1.deb
<puppypusher> okay
<puppypusher> keep in mind I can't save the file to my harddrive, the option isn't there.
<nuno_> dedy
<puppypusher> Okay, I ran the command, ActionParsnip. It said it downgraded it
<travian_geek> hmw_pidgin, Well Im supposed to make a script that controls iptables (school project) And one of the things listed that the script shuold support is: Turning on/off packet filtering
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: it looks like it is the new one
<DIFH-iceroot> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: if its no good, uninstall it and use nvidia-glx
<puppypusher> It also says there are conflicts, and error processing
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: once installed run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: restart x then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Miesco> Is a iso file compressed?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: you are going to be wrestling that file until you get it good
<amigamia> i downloaded google earth and it is a bin file what do i do with it?
<ActionParsnip1> Miesco: no
<puppypusher> What do you mean, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: you dont need that, GE is on the repos
<travian_geek> hmw_pidgin, So I thought that means that I shuold stop the service, but now i have realized that there is no such deamon then It would do with just flushing the all rules. At least thats what I think!
<amigamia> oh ok
<amigamia> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: you are going to be configuring the xorg.onf file til you get a display using the intel driver
<narcot> hello, who speak russia?
<amigamia> what would i do with it otherwise tho?
<Sarkie> russians
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: apt-cache search google earth
<amigamia> thanks
<puppypusher> Okay...but...considering I know nothing about Linux, what exactly do I play around with? lol
<kizi> when i restarted after having installed nvidia-glx, the screen resolution was stuck on 640*350 pixels
<Moult> i have just installed Ubuntu Jaunty, it takes me to a TTY, how do i get a GUI?
<ActionParsnip1> !find googleearth
<ubottu> Found: googleearth-package
<ActionParsnip1> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hmw> travian_geek: on a server, where ipfilter is not compiled into the kernel, you can unload the module. Usually flushing the tables is enough. If you really want to "stop a service", you might have to check out /etc/init.d/ufw
<oCean_> travian_geek: indeed. The 'stop' argument to ufw script does actually an flush, a delete (-F, -X) on existing chains and set policy to ACCEPT.
<kizi> i couldnt set the screenresolution.. there just werent any options for it
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: you will set that with nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: but you need to runnvidia-xconfig to load the driver initially
<kizi> i did that
<jesse> how do i mount an ipod via terminal
<metaltux> hello. If I install nagios on ubuntu, how do I access it via the web browser?
<jesse> as sudo
<oCean_> Moult: for jaunty, join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: then restart x server
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Huh?
<ActionParsnip1> kizi: then you can configure the graphics with the tool
<ActionParsnip1> Miesco: ?
<Miesco> okay nvm
<travian_geek> So when the project paper says that my script should support <Turning on/off packet fultering> then it just meas that i shuld flush all rules? But that wouldnt do because then I woulnt be able to turn it back on
<travian_geek> oCean_, So when the project paper says that my script should support <Turning on/off packet fultering> then it just meas that i shuld flush all rules? But that wouldnt do because then I woulnt be able to turn it back on
<travian_geek> hmw, So when the project paper says that my script should support <Turning on/off packet fultering> then it just meas that i shuld flush all rules? But that wouldnt do because then I woulnt be able to turn it back on
<kizi> to restart x server.. what key command is it?
<metaltux> hello. If I install nagios on ubuntu, how do I access it via the web browser?
<hmw> travian_geek: Normally I have a script in /etc/rc.d/rc.iptables, which actually configures my firewall, so I would naturally call that script in case, I want to turn on the f'wall again
<amigamia> that sepository thing works great
<amigamia> thanks
<oCean_> travian_geek: turning on/off *does* mean the capability of flushing rules. Flushing does *not* mean removing your definitions in the configuration file, but (re)setting the actual state of the active rules/chains
<Miesco> Is there a program to make COMPRESSED auto backups
<metaltux> did anyone use nagios here?
<hmw> travian_geek: I don't know, if it exists, but maybe you can make iptables tou putput all the current rules in a format usable to put in a script
<oCean_> metaltux: I guess http://localhost/nagios
<amigamia> now that i have installed google earth  via that synapsics now how do i execute it?
<kervel> hello, since yesterday on my ubuntu intrepid job control (control-C and control-Z) stopped working
<Moult> i just installed ubuntu, how do i get a gui?
<oCean_> metaltux: see quickstartguide at nagios site: http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<hmw> travian_geek: I would consider asking the teacher, if flushing is, what you ought to do
<kervel> i guess its local configuration problem. anyone knows where to look ? my control still works fine (no keyboard mapping problem)
<oCean_> Moult: once more: for jaunty, join #ubuntu+1 channel
<Moult> oCean_: it's dead.
<spiongraz> my soundcard has several outputs and pulseaudio always uses the wrong output, how can i tell pulseaudio which output it should use?
<travian_geek> oCean_, so i change ACCEPT On of for a specific rule/chain
<oCean_> Moult: read our topic, don't ask jaunty questions here
<travian_geek> hmw, Yeah I think I will!
<travian_geek> hmw, thanks for the help
<hmw> travian_geek: yw
<amigamia> how do you start google earth?
<giuseppe_> azazel
<kiro42> Hi, I've got a question : what's the point of using a console text editor ? I mean, isn't the graphic text editor enough ?
<huzzer> hello
<metaltux> oCean_: I guessed so too, but no... it tidnt work
<metaltux> didn't
<huzzer> i want to cat apache log file ?
<huzzer> on my box
<amigamia> how do you start google earth?
<shavin> Any guys any input on my problem?
<huzzer> wht is the command ?
<oCean_> metaltux: is it running? /etc/init.d/nagios start
<kiro42> Amigamia -> try typing "goo" and press tab twice
<oCean_> huzzer: "cd /var/log/apache2" - there are 2 logs, error_log access_log
<amigamia> ok kiro42
<jurismm> Hi friend! Can You tell me please how to fix the problem when ubuntu-desktop not showing transparent color but shows green color where should be transparent color. This is global bug for me- firefox has it and my desktop abckground has it:)
<oCean_> huzzer: after "cd" command you can do "cat error_log" or "cat access_log" Sometimes only the last couple of lines is all you want to see: "tail error_log"
<amigamia> The program 'goo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<amigamia> apt-get install goo
<kiro42> Ok
<kiro42> Well I don't know then
<huzzer> but i cant see apach2 on my var/log
<amigamia> i need to install goo
<kiro42> No you don't x)
<huzzer> bash: cd: /var/log/apache2: No such file or directory
<huzzer> i need to install pache ?
<oCean_> huzzer: is apache installed?
<amigamia> i am installing it right now
<huzzer> nop
<oCean_> huzzer: well, yes :p
<oCean_> huzzer: then there is no logfile :-)
<huzzer> yes :(
<huzzer> i want to install apache how ?>
<jurismm> how to fix green color where should be transparent color? thank You!
<oCean_> huzzer: if you really only need apache: "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<metaltux> yes, oCean_ it said "ok"
<Incarus> jurismm, where is green color?
<Laeborg> Hello. Yesterday i tried to install compiz, but i couldn't see any changes after i restartet X. Today when i tried to login into my Kubuntu, i just get a black screen and then back to the kdm login screen. What can i do?
<metaltux> when I typed restart
<jurismm> google-> how to install apache2 on Ubuntu
<oCean_> !lamp | huzzer
<ubottu> huzzer: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jurismm> This is global problem. Everywhere where should be transparent color I have green color instead
<amigamia> how does one start google earth?
<ubuntu_> hi
<freesign> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn edgy/restricted Packages        hi , why my apt-get update come out so many Ign (Ignore) to the source , I have try many different address, is that and thing wrong ?
<oCean_> metaltux: have you followed install documentation on nagios site? Maybe your documentroot for nagios is somewhere else. See apache config for your correct DocumentRoot. For example /var/www. Check out that directory for nagios (sub)directory
<huzzer> when i install apache i will find the log here
<amigamia> there must be a command to start google earth?
<huzzer>                       /var/log/apache2/error.log
<oCean_> huzzer: yes
<huzzer> thx so much
<amigamia> bah
<oCean_> amigamia: type 'googl
<oCean_>  amigamia type 'googl' and hit tab
<oCean_> amigamia: 'cause it's actually "/usr/bin/googleearth"
<amigamia> ok
<amigamia> nothing happens
<Incarus> amigamia, isnt google earth in wine?
<rdw200169> Incarus, google earth has a linux version
<Incarus> k
<ActionParsnip1> Incarus: no, its a native app
<amigamia> it is the linux version
<amigamia> i just installed it but i cant find it.
<ikonia> amigamia: the package from the repo ?
<oCean_> amigamia: try "/usr/bin/googleearth"
<metaltux> oCean_: apt-get install nagios-text
<amigamia> ok
<metaltux> that's what I did
<datacrusher> hi everyone! iv installed virtualbox on my ubuntu 8.04, and it claimed that i didnt got the drivers. so iv ap-get installed the virutualbox-kernel-2.xx.xx that i copyied from my uname -r
<Incarus> amigma "sudo find / -name *earth"
<datacrusher> after reboot, my mouse is stucked, and i got no sound
<oCean_> metaltux: you *really* should use the documentation. http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<datacrusher> is there a way to rollback my last activity on the system?
<amigamia> this is rediculous
<kervel> seems my ubuntu has lots of problems: control-Z/control-C in terminal doesn't work, and my terminal program hangs for 20 sec every time i close a program
<kervel> no matter what terminal program i use (gnome-terminal, konsole, yakuake)
<oCean_> amigamia: run "dpkg -L googleearth |grep bin"
<amigamia> is seveas here?
<Incarus> kervel, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ikonia> amigamia: not at the moment
<amigamia> ok
<Seveas> ikonia, au contraire :)
<ikonia> Seveas: ooh
<ikonia> Seveas: you didn't show up when I typed
<shavin> my progress in my problem is that ubuntu is using only 4gb out of the 8gb for its rootfs. How do i tell ubuntu to use full pendrive as rootfs?
<mneptok> amigamia: did you install GE from a repository?
<oCean_> amigamia: did you see the dpkg command?
<ikonia> amigamia: I stand corrected
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: if you want you can use the .bin installer but you will need the bin file to uninstall it
<Seveas> ikonia, I knew it, you're ignoring me :(
<Seveas> ;)
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip, I've done everything that page you sent me said to do, but I can't run step #3 on that page because it won't run an auto-installer. Any ideas?
<ikonia> ;)
<amigamia> i did the synapse installer
<metaltux> oCean_: I have seen it, but it isn't telling me about apt-get package of nagios
<amigamia> good day seveas :)
<metaltux> just about compiling
 * mneptok smears Seveas's wriggly bits with moss and fairy tears
<kervel> Incarus no dpkg errors
<Guest87136> zach zusammen
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: the driver is part of the install already, you just need to configure the file
<amigamia> seveas whatever happened to bob2?
<Incarus> !de | <Guest87136>
<Incarus> !de | Guest87136
<ubottu> Guest87136: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kervel> Incarus also i alreayd have this system for months ..
<Seveas> amigamia, no idea, haven't seen him in years
<mneptok> amigamia: there sghould be a GNOME menu entry
<mneptok> -g
<Seveas> mneptok, for bob2? :P
<puppypusher> Gotcha. How do I configure it, other than what that page told me to do? I copied and pasted the entire thing over to my xorg.conf
<Incarus> kervel, hm
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/24/install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-804/
<Cool_Nick> does anyone have expereince with distcc pump?  I have everythign running but pump doesn't seem to be pushing things to the other machines
<mneptok> Seveas: no, but AFAIK, Google Earth has a bob2 filter.
<Incarus> amigma "sudo find / -name *earth"
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: are you using hardy or intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: did you agree to the googleearth EULA?
<mneptok> Seveas: realtime bob2 tracking via NSA close orbit satellite.
<kervel> Incarus it suddenly stopped working for no apparent reason
<amigamia> seveas i no longer run ubuntu v 5.02 i have moved up
<amigamia> 5.04
<amigamia> i mean
<Incarus> kervel, check YOUR kernel, not the vbox kernel
<ActionParsnip1> !5.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<amigamia> i give up on google earth for ubuntu
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip: How do I configure it, other than what that page told me to do? I copied and pasted the entire thing over to my xorg.conf
<amigamia> wow that was the 2nd release?
<amigamia> wow
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: you can install using the .bin if you mark it s executable, im not sire its gonna like hoary tough
<amigamia> no no
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: your release has been dead nearly 3 years
<amigamia> i am not running hoary anymore.
<amigamia> i dont run it i moved up
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: will tell you what you have
<amigamia> Codename:	intrepid
<puppypusher> Hate to bother you, ActionParsnip, but did ya see what I said to ya up there? :)
<tavi> how i open a .bin file?
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: ok thats fine
<ikonia> tavi: mark it as executable and just run it
<amigamia> :D
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: chmod +x <bin file>
<ikonia> tavi: what is it you want to run  ?
<ActionParsnip1> tavi: ./<bin file>
<tavi> google earth
<amigamia> i give up on google earth
<ikonia> tavi: have you not tried installing it from the repos
<ikonia> tavi: there is a package in the repos that sets it all up for you
<tavi> well in the repos is teh last?
<ikonia> tavi: check the version
<amigamia> well i just ran it but it doesnt show me where it is
<amigamia> it doesnt work tavi
<tavi> well latest is 5-0
<ikonia> tavi: look in the repo
<ikonia> amigamia: how did you install it
<amigamia> dont bother tavi
<puppypusher> I copied and pasted from the website and put it in my xorg.conf. What further configuring do I need to do?
<amigamia>  i did search for google earth in synapopse and then marked it and applied it and then it downloaded and installed it. i looked ta details whole time.
<tavi> no isn't
<puppypusher> *sigh*
<tavi> and i did right click then properties then permission and make him executable
<puppypusher> This just doesn't make sense to me.
<puppypusher> At all.
<Incarus> amigamia, paste output of "compgen -c google"
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: save the file, close the editor and restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<TIMME> ive got a problem.. ive installed ubuntu on my USB-Drive if i pull out the usbstick before booting it tells me a Grub Error 17
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: if you want
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: you can pastebin the file here so we can review
<tavi> and maked him also as write not only as read
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<puppypusher> Sure
<Incarus> TIMME, without your usb stick, grub cant read the files for boot
<tavi> and i double clicked on him and nothig hapenend
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m3e63fd64
<kervel> hmm, and EVERY program i quit ends up as zombie process ..
<nomasteryoda> ActionParsnip, ah did you know... ctrl+alt+backspace will be disabled in Jaunty
<TIMME> Incarus, how can i deaktivate grub
<Incarus> TIMME, reset MBR
<Incarus> !mbr | TIMME
<ubottu> TIMME: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amigamia> my stars 251 updates?
<Incarus> amigamia, paste output of "compgen -c google"
<tavi> says that is no aplication that can open
<TIMME> Incarus, Thank you .. i just pull out the batary for 1 min?
<amigamia> ok incarus
<Incarus> TIMME, no
<Incarus> TIMME, mbr is the first sector in your hd
<amigamia> it just comes back a prompt incarus
<TIMME> Incarus, ok :) so i will read the how to
<tavi> so what i do?
<Incarus> amigamia, k, googleearth isnt installed
<amigamia> umm
<amigamia> ok
<Incarus> TIMME, do you want to delete greub?
<amigamia> i have the binary but i will deal with it after my updates finish.
<puppypusher> How do I paste it here, ActionParsnip?
<tavi> hey what i do?
<lanoxx-> Unrecognized option: --version
<lanoxx-> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<lanoxx-> why do i get this error?
<TIMME> Incarus, yes .. i just wanted to install ubuntu on my usb-stick and now i want to boot windows like normal
<Incarus> TIMME, k, you just have to remove grub
<DIFH-iceroot> lanoxx-: its called java -version
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: copy the file's text, paste to the paste site, type you name, hit paste, give us the address of the new page your browser goes to
<DIFH-iceroot> lanoxx-: not --version
<amigamia> thanks for the help
<Incarus> TIMME, have you got a linux live cd?
<puppypusher> Okay
<TIMME> Incarus, yep got a live cd
<tavi> someone help me?
<puppypusher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125245/
<Incarus> tavi, whats the problem?
<tavi> whit what program i open a .bin?
<amigamia> tavi are you trying to extract googleearth.bin?
<lstarnes> tavi: a .bin runs itself in most cases
<DIFH-iceroot> tavi: open? you dont want to open a binary-file, you want so start it
<TIMME> Incarus, yeah ive got a live cd
<amigamia> how do you start it?
<DIFH-iceroot> tavi: ./your-binary
<tavi> says that has whit not to open
<Incarus> TIMME, yes, wait
<TIMME> Incarus, kk ty very much
<mun> does anyone know how to make ls to use --block-size=K if the file size is between 1kb and 1mb and =M if it's 1mb to 1gb, etc.?
<amigamia> bash: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: Permission denied
<Incarus> TIMME, you can boot windows cd and press r for repair mode and in the terminal you can enter "fixmbr"
<lanoxx-> i get a lot of main class not found errors in java, but the source code seems to be right, i think my java installation might be broken, how do i fix it?
<TIMME> amigamia, chmod 777 :)
<Jmz> Brb - time for a smoke
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: if you run that you should have gfx ok, i'm unsure of mouse and keyboard but ou can always use the grub boot option to boot to recovery mode to fix x
<jurismm> http://pastebin.com/d162a3611which command in terminal should I run? Thank You!
<amigamia> timme ok ;)
<Incarus> amigami, sudo
<ActionParsnip1> TIMME: i wouldnt go that far
<puppypusher> So my driver is now installed, correct ActionParsnip?
<DIFH-iceroot> Incarus: better chmod +x instead of running the installer as root, imo
<jurismm> oops http://pastebin.com/d162a3611 which :)
<tavi> at ls on desktop doesn't apear any google earth
<ActionParsnip1> amigamia: sudo chown $USER ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin; chmod +x ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin; ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<amigamia> its ruinning :)
<amigamia> oh yes the setup came up :D
<amigamia> thanks a bunch!
<tavi> even if i have google erath ond esktop
<zaapiel-mobile> y0
<Incarus> <DIFH-iceroot>, k, right
<zaapiel-mobile> how big should /boot be ideally?
<lanoxx-> Could not find the main class: Test.class.  Program will exit.
<amigamia> wow what a cool installer
<lstarnes> jurismm: sudo gpasswd -a $USER vboxusers
<lanoxx-> zaapiel-mobile, 200mb is quite enough i think
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip, does this mean I am using that driver right now?
<amigamia> it works!
<lanoxx-> mine got 1.5gb though bit its way too big
<zaapiel-mobile> so 512mb is excessive?
<amigamia> awesome
<lanoxx-> its ok i think
<zaapiel-mobile> ill stick with 512
<tavi> so someone help me?
<Incarus> tavi, whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: no you have to restart x
<jurismm> lstarnes, should I need to restart system after this command?
<tavi> i cant find on console that foldet
<tavi> folder
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Incarus> tavi, which folder?
<lstarnes> jurismm: no, just log out then log back in
<tavi> i tried ls
<redhawk> anyone have a cinepaint alt. thanks in advance
<bazhang> tavi, did you cd to the Desktop or desktop
<jurismm> OK, thank You very much
<Incarus> tavi, in which folder?
<mun> does anyone know how to make ls to use --block-size=K if the file size is between 1kb and 1mb and =M if it's 1mb to 1gb, etc.?
<krabador> people, after a manul reboot, my reiserfs root is crashed, grub don't run, i run fsck /dev/sda1 --rebuild-tree but nothing, i've some error. how can i access for recover some data?
<lanoxx-> any idea where my java error is coming from: Could not find the main class: Test.class.  Program will exit.
<tavi> i tried
<tavi> doesn't show any googleearth
<Michael-> It's very croud here
<tavi> even if the desktop whit nautilus show me
<ikonia> tavi: the menu's don't get updated unless you install through synaptic
<Incarus> tavi, check if you are in the right /home/USER directory
<tavi> isn't installed
<shavin> guys uptil now i understand that in my pendrive ubuntu the rootfs is taking only 4gb space and that is all filled now and hence the no-disk-space-error. I still have space left on my pen drive, how do i tell ubuntu to use the whole space?
<tavi> i tried to find whit console
<tavi> terminal
<ikonia> tavi: install it from the package manager
<suzao> Hi, could anyone help me upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using an iso on my pc. ?
<ikonia> !upgrade > suzao
<ubottu> suzao, please see my private message
<tavi> doesn't have it
<suzao> Thanks
<Incarus> tavi, try "sudo find / -name google*"
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip, done. Am I now using the new driver?
<ikonia> !info google-earth
<ubottu> Package google-earth does not exist in intrepid
<Incarus> haha
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ikonia> bazhang: well done
<suzao> I have mounted the iso but it is not giving me the option to upgrade
<suzao> (where do I look to see if the update is available via the iso?)
<ikonia> suzao: follow the instructions,  you don't mount the disk
<suzao> The guide says: A dialog will be displayed offering you the opportunity to upgrade using that CD.
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> suzao: which guide are you using
<suzao> ikonia:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<tavi> !find pastebin
<ubottu> Found: pastebinit
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip1: After doing ctrl+alt+backspace, am I now using the new driver? If so, how can I check?
<ikonia> suzao: are you using the alternative CD ?
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone know how to power off the screen using a script ?
<puppypusher> kk
<Incarus> suzao, why not apt-get dist-upgrade?
<suzao> Incarus: bandwidth not available
<Incarus> suzao, k
<puppypusher> Direct Rendering is enabled, as it was before.
<suzao> ikonia: iso name is ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<freshmilk> hey people. ..I have just installed wubi-ubuntu and rebooted. I used all the default options during the install of ubuntu, now the computer won't boot. It says "auto-detecting pri master...not detected". Is there a solution to this or should I throw my gf's computer out the window and hope she doesn't notice that her data has gone?
<ActionParsnip1> suzao: you need to use the alternative cd iso, mont it and run: gksudo "sh /mount/point/cdromupgrade"
<ikonia> suzao: you need the alternative cd - as the guide says
<ActionParsnip1> suzao: you cant upgrade using that
<tavi> this is what i have found on sudo / find -name google*
<suzao> ikonia: pity.
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125257/
<Incarus> freshmilk, hd seems to be broken, you can try to repair it with a live cd
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip1: All it said was Direct Rendering: Yes, as it did with the other driver
<crdlb> puppypusher: direct rendering is always enabled on intrepid; a real test is 'glxinfo | grep -i software'
<ikonia> tavi: install it from the repo
<tavi> i do not have it
<ikonia> tavi: then install it
<suzao> Could someone help me with my resolution, it seems the relevant fields are not available in xorg.conf and every time I reboot xserver (ctrl alt del) only 800x600 and lower are available in gnome.
<xnike1912> kien
<tavi> howwwwwww??????
<ikonia> tavi: open the package manager and install the googleearth package
<hmw_pidgin> Should a WinXP in virtualbox be able to connect to \\vboxsrv\sharename without Guest Additions?
<tavi> i do not have it in package
<Incarus> <puppypusher>, is GraCa working?
<BuFF> hi, who knows whre to store blender themes?
<ikonia> !info googleearth
<ubottu> Package googleearth does not exist in intrepid
<suzao> hmw_pidgin: It would be recommended to install additions I think.
<Pici> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<freshmilk> Incarus: but the computer was working fine up until I used wubi to install ubuntu
<puppypusher> What is GraCa?
<krabador> people, after a manul reboot, my reiserfs root is crashed, grub don't run, i run fsck /dev/sda1 --rebuild-tree but nothing, i've some error. how can i access for recover some data?
<masood1> how can I use tinyirc or ircii to connect and use my registered nickname on freenode?
<bazhang> tavi, use the medibuntu repo
<hmw_pidgin> suzao: my xp wont access the shares
<suzao> ikonia: can you help me get my screen resolution correct.
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip1, I ran the glxinfo | grep -i software, but nothing happened
<ikonia> suzao: depends what the problem is ? what video card do you have
<Incarus> freshmilk, try to remove windows bootloader over live cd, it dont like grub
<suzao> hmw_pidgin: what OS are you sharing from?
<xnike1912> what is it
<bazhang> !medibuntu | tavi
<crdlb> puppypusher: no output means you have real 3d accleration
<ubottu> tavi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Incarus> <puppypusher>, graphic card
<suzao> ikonia: Nvidia 7600
<hmw_pidgin> suzao: Intrepid
<tavi> i finded
<Cool_Nick> distcc pump error: distccd[7985] (dcc_readx) ERROR: unexpected eof on fd5
<Cool_Nick> distccd[7985] (dcc_r_token_int) ERROR: read failed while waiting for token "DIST"
<Cool_Nick> distccd[7985] (dcc_r_request_header) ERROR: client did not provide distcc magic fairy dust
<suzao> hmw_pidgin: perhaps install the additions
<hmw_pidgin> suzao: It usually worked out of the box before
<suzao> hmw_pidgin: not sure.
<tavi> now where i find him?
<hmw_pidgin> suzao: copy the ISO to /usr/share/virtualbox/? I had to download manually.
<puppypusher> Icarus: Intel 945GM Chipset
<freshmilk> incarus: if i burn my live cd with osx is there anything special i need to do, or just download and burn?
<xnike1912> kien
<xnike1912> hh
<puppypusher> Driver is installed, just need to verify
<xnike1912> good
<Incarus> freshmilk, burn iso option, not just bruning
<bazhang> tavi, you have to go to the medibuntu site and follow the instructions
<freshmilk> incarus: thanks
<suzao> hmw_pidgin: the iso for additions should be part of the system and you should be able to mount it from Virtual Box itself using the mount option.
<nuno_> deddy
<hmw_pidgin> vbox wanted to dowanload it, but it said "timed out"
<Incarus> freshmilk, np
<suzao> ikonia: any idea how i could get my graphics working, it says that it is 'detected' but not 'in use'
<tavi> man i have it trough repos
<hmw_pidgin> suzao: ah, simply mounting. OK
<tavi> and i installed
<tavi> now where is it
<tavi> ?
<puppypusher> Icarus, Intel 945GM Chipset. I have driver installed, just need to verify that it is installed and working. Any ideas on how to do that?
<crdlb> puppypusher: you just did that
<suzao> ikonia: nvidia 'enabled' but not 'in use'
<puppypusher> crdlb, I am just following directions. lol I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing.
<suzao> I think I shall try a fresh install.
<crdlb> puppypusher: if glxinfo | grep direct returns yes and glxinfo | grep direct returns nothing, you have 3d acceleration
<suzao> Godbless all ;-)
<puppypusher> Thanks, crdlb. :)
<crdlb> err glxinfo | grep software returns nothing
<crdlb> for the second part
<puppypusher> ActionParsnip1, thank you for ALL of your help.
<puppypusher> Right, it returns nothing.
<Incarus> puppypusher, 1. Incarus, 2. paste "xdriinfo"
<puppypusher> Incarus* sorry.
<puppypusher> Sure.
<korogiannos> How can I boot with a resolution of 1024x768 in intrepid with no monitor connected?
<puppypusher> Screen 0: i915
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: np man
<Incarus> puppypusher, k, it should work
<StR|Sangreal> hi! pls knowing of a good two panel file manager equivalent with total commander?
<Incarus> puppypusher, paste "glxgears"
<puppypusher> Thank you all :)
<puppypusher> sure
<tavi> someone help me?
<puppypusher> Runs fine, I see gears
<fevel> how can I read two fields from a text file and send them to htpasswd?
<puppypusher> 5064 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1012.705 FPS
<puppypusher> 4987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 997.387 FPS
<puppypusher> 5218 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1043.409 FPS
<puppypusher> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<puppypusher>       after 58042 requests (57924 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<FloodBot1> puppypusher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puppypusher> SO sorry.
<Incarus> puppypusher, k, could be more FPS, but it is ok
<Incarus> puppypusher, k, banned
<crdlb> glxgears is not a benchmark :)
<puppypusher> Sorry for not pasting, First time in here.
<Incarus> np
<Incarus> puppypusher, looks good, should working
<puppypusher> Thanks Incarus, ActionParsnip1. I'll quit bothering you guys ;)
<ActionParsnip1> puppypusher: remember pastebin that you did for xorg.conf, use the same thing for pastes like that too
<Incarus> puppypusher, np
<puppypusher> Seeya later!
<ActionParsnip1> peace
<krabador> people, after a manul reboot, my reiserfs root is crashed, grub don't run, i run fsck /dev/sda1 --rebuild-tree but nothing, i've some error. how can i access for recover some data?
<puppypusher> Sure thing, ActionParsnip1
<jatt> I turn up my laptop after hibernate it works fine but I get an error saying that hibernation failed why?
<yellabs> i need to test ekiga, some one has 5 minutes?
<yellabs> see if it works ok
<korogiannos> I'm using intrepid and have Remote desktop enabled.  When I boot with no monitor connected I get 640x480 resolution, with the monitor connected it's fine.  How can I boot x with a decent resolution and no monitor?
<sasalu> I have to install a bunch of 32 bit debian pakcages on a 64 bit ubuntu , is there a way I can specify the --force-architecture option at a single place , like sources.lst ?
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: try setting the leftmost resolution in xorg.conf to be the res you want to use
<xavieran> sasalu: You could alias apt-get or dpkg aptitude &c. to prog --force-arch=blah
<xavieran> sasalu: That would be cool
<ActionParsnip1> sasalu: i think you can use apt-get install -y --force-yes <package>
<ActionParsnip1> sasalu: you could download the deb and run: sudo apkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<korogiannos> ActionParsnip1: there is no resolution specified in xorg.conf atm.  should I make an entry? if so under what section and with what name?
<korogiannos> ActionParsnip1: using nvidia restricted drivers if that helps
<xavieran> sasalu: Looks like apt doesn't understand --force-arch<...> but dpkg I think does.
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: then use: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: that will let you configure the display
<Dabbu> i am connected to internet using my phone modem but i am not able to browse...any help ?
<korogiannos> ActionParsnip1:: many thanks. I'll give it a go.
<Incarus> Dabbu, "sudo dhclient3"
<kizi> does anyone here know how to open up a external LAcIE BrIcK 250GB HDD drive?
<nicklas_> howdy
<korogiannos> ActionParsnip1: nvidia-settings is installed but a little cryptic.  is there perhaps another option? using a generic driver or physically removing the graphics card from the PC?  I only need remote access to this system.
<n2diy> what is scrollkeeper-up?
<Incarus> <korogiannos>, try the vesa drivers
<Pici> kizi: Try asking in ##hardware
<korogiannos> Incarus:   /me thanks Incarus and leaves to google vesa
<kizi> thanks
<krabador> people, after a manul reboot, my reiserfs root is crashed, grub don't run, i run fsck /dev/sda1 --rebuild-tree but nothing, i've some error. how can i access for recover some data?
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: in what way cryptic, you set your resolution and refresh rate and it orks
<panesar_sandeep> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<panesar_sandeep> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Incarus> krabador, linux live cd
<krabador> Incarus: i'm here in livecd session, but i can't mount reiserfs partition ("operation not supported") and reiserfsck --rebuild-tree don't run, i've an error
<Incarus> krabador, you can try to reinstall with ext3 or 4. have you got over 999 gb?
<krabador> Incarus: yes i know, but i must recover some data before
<Incarus> krabador, is your hd bigger then 1tb?
<DarkKnight> Incarus; dont you have any GUI for the qemu
<krabador> Incarus: now i'm trying photorec, but i must recover all the disk, i can't choose what recover and what not
<Incarus> DarkKnight, --no-floppy
<Incarus> krabador, answer the question
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i didnt get you friend
<onats> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<onats> anyone got suggestions for a pdf /ebook reader?
<Incarus> DarkKnight, use qemu frontend: http://www.davereyn.co.uk/download.htm
<cooldduuudde> onats: i think ubottu knows enough. and document reader is default in ubuntu
<krabador> incarus: not, my disk is a 250gbù
<Incarus> krabador, k
<kallepersson1> Hi, I'm having trouble with my wireless network card on Ubuntu Inteprid. It is an USB-connected "Realtek RTL8187 Wireless Adapter"
<DarkKnight> Incarus; didnt get the front end version
<kallepersson1> And while it is able to detect existing networks, I can't connect to them.
<kallepersson1> NetworkManager only asks for WPA2 while the router is configured to use WEP
<kallepersson1> and I can't choose WEP
<Incarus> krabador, maybe you need some extra packages, for accessing reiserfs
<Incarus> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<Bigshot_> has anyone installed Eiffel? i am getting this The environment variable ISE_PLATFORM should be set to one of the following values,
<Bigshot_> depending on your platform:
<hatchetman82> hi. how can i download the kernel sources my ubuntu uses so i could recompile the kernel + patches ?
<hatchetman82> (jaunty aphs 5)
<hatchetman82> alpha*
<Incarus> Bigshot, use set command
<Jeruvy> !kernel | hatchetman82
<ubottu> hatchetman82: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<hatchetman82> thanks
<Incarus> hatchetman82, kernel.org
<Bigshot_> Incarus: how to do that
<DarkKnight> Incarus; only the qemu manager is found...should i download that
<krabador> incarus: i'me here in ubuntu intrepid live, and synaptic have "reiserfsprogs" package already installed
<hatchetman82> i dont want the vanilla kernel, i want the exact same sources used by ubuntu (i assume theyre not the same)
<Incarus> <krabador>, i dont know
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, i think where are a lot of guis for qemu, you can try it. google is your friend
<Miesco> How come theres nothing on my removable hdd but there is 50gb used?
<Incarus> <Bigshot_>, "set x=y"
<kallepersson1> Miesco: showing hidden files?
<kallepersson1> ctrl+h in Nautilus
<Incarus> <Miesco>, partition table defekt or something, you can try to format it (or free space wiping)
<Incarus> 50gb hidden files?
<cooldduuudde> miesco: view>show hidden files
<Miesco> I did
<kallepersson1> Incarus: or he just has a lot of files in his .trash
<cooldduuudde> in nautilus
<kallepersson1> Miesco: is there a .trash folder?
<kallepersson1> if not, it might be what Incarus suggests
<Miesco> kallepersson1: Yea, but I deleted it
<cooldduuudde> kallepersson: but that would show up among hidden files
<kallepersson1> What about the space now?
<Miesco> 51 gb missing now
<Incarus> Miesco, are there any files yet?
<Bigshot_> Incarus: i did that still same messag!
<Miesco> 52 gb missing now
<Miesco> Incarus: A small amount
<Miesco> like 40 kb
<Incarus> Bigshot_, google variable setting ubuntu
<Incarus> <Miesco>, you can try a free space wiper (wouldnt help.), reformat it
<erUSUL> hatchetman82: install linux-source
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | hatchetman82
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ActionParsnip1> Miesco: if theres nothing on it then format it
<ActionParsnip1> Miesco: or get a disk scrubber
<ActionParsnip1> Miesco: is it reported them same in a different pc?
<Miesco> My disk space is decreasing by the gb on the external hd
<Miesco> Theres nothing on it
<Miesco> root@shawn-laptop:/media/disk# ls -a
<Miesco> .  ..
<Incarus> Miesco, did you mount the dev in /media/disk?
<Miesco> Incarus: Yea
<Incarus> k
<ikonia> nicklas_: could you please join #ubuntu-ops channel for a moment ?
<Jufis> Hello! The Sound Preferences -window is frozen and I can't close it. What process I need to kill in order to get it to close? It froze when I tested sound playback and hit the OK in the testing window.
<Incarus> Jufis, paste "ps -u USERNAME"
<Jufis> the whole list?
<Incarus> Jufis, no, unter "xkill" and then press left click on the hanging window
<Incarus> -enter
<tavi> how i uninstall somethign that is installed trough sh?
<Jufis> oh, ok
<Incarus> tavi, send apt-get remove over sh
<Jufis> Incarus, thanks a lot!
<Incarus> Jufis, np
<tavi> apt-get remove name
<Incarus> yes
<Incarus> try it
<eanda> looking for a solution to ibex not mounting nfs shares at boot.
<tavi> oh i understand that googleearth works to install over 5.0
<tavi> even if is 4.3
<Incarus> eanda, remove nfs from /etc/mtab (or fstab)
<afa505> so many people
<Incarus> 1404
<eanda> Incarus:  you mean just the nfs specification for file system type?
<nicklas_> ikonia: im in #ubuntu-ops now
<Incarus> eanda, the whole nfs line
<eanda> Icarus,  why would I want to do that.  I need the nfs shares mounted at boot time.
<Incarus> ?#
<Incarus> ... not mounting nfs shares at boot.
<erUSUL> eanda: probably network is not up when the machine tries to mount the shares?
<eanda> erUSUL:  thats what I guessed to,  so I'm kinda looking for a way to get the network up and running as a high priority on boot.  how would I accomplish that
<suci_ANA_riskian> hai
<erUSUL> eanda: you sue /etc/network/interfaces ?
<erUSUL> eanda: you use /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lvlefisto> !jp | suci_ANA_riskian
<ubottu> suci_ANA_riskian: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<eanda> erUSUL: because if I do mount -a after boot and loging,  everything mounts fine
<Incarus> <lvlefisto>, hai=hi
<alex^^> suci_ANA_riskian: dont fucking private message me
<lvlefisto> oh
<lvlefisto> my mistake
<ikonia> alex^^: control your langauge
<eanda> erUSUL: my problem is I have to mount /ldaphome to get userdesktops and authentication from a server
<erUSUL> eanda: i see . again you use /etc/network/interfaces for ip configuration?
<saurabh_> can i get an idea about compiz-fusion
<cooldduuudde> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Favorit> hmm
<patchon> quickquestion, is there a way to have a script activated when a laptop is "lifted of"  a docking station, and also when "putted on" a docking station ?
<Gaarulf> Hello, long time Xp user here. I hear that Steam and Quake Live is going to get linux support within 2009 and is therefore very willing to test linux seriously. But I just have one question : Do the different distros have the same performance ingame as  XP (or atleast very near) or aint it worth the customability of any linux distro?
<caris_mere> I would like to install an older kernel, how do I know which packages to install...I got errors
<lanoxx-> Could not find the main class: Test.java.  Program will exit.
<lanoxx-> where does this error come from?
<ganesh> how to check which version of vlc i have?
<erUSUL> !version | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<erUSUL> !details | lanoxx-
<ubottu> lanoxx-: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<saurabh_> i ahve installed compiz and compiz-gnome but am not getting any visual effects. can anyone tell me how to use compiz
<defrysk> ganesh, apt-cache policy vlc
<erUSUL> saurabh_: System>Preferences>appearance|Effects Tab
<vladuz976> how do I connect an external monitor via vga output?
<erUSUL> saurabh_: activate them there
<vladuz976> how do I set the resolution for that properly? Ubuntu won:t recognize it
<lanoxx-> erUSUL, im running 8.10 and i wrote a simple hello word java app that i try to run with "java Test.class" after i compiled it successfully, the program terminates with a stacktrace and the last line says: main class not found, it might be related to the classpath or something, im not sure but the program source is most definitely correct.
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: right click on desktop>change desktop background>visual effects tab and then select extra
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, first set up the right Gra. Ca. drivers
<lanoxx-> i didnt use java for a few month, so last time i used it, it might have been before the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<lanoxx-> i already reinstalled sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-jre to no avail
<vladuz976> Incarus: nvidia drivers  you mean?
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i have already done those settings....but i want to have a three dimensional effects in the form of cube or cylinders to switch betweenn window
<rhythmsoup> lanoxx-: thats a class path error i think
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, i mean nothinf, i dont know your graphic card
<erUSUL> lanoxx-: dunno really ask in a java specific channel
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: enable desktop cube plugin in compiz-fusion
<rhythmsoup> lanoxx-: does java -version work?
<lanoxx-> yes, that works
<vladuz976> Incarus: yeah well, I think that one is up to date. it works fine on the notebook, just for the connected monitor it doesn
<lanoxx-> rhythmsoup echo $CLASSPATH says: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/lib/
<lanoxx-> which java gives me /usr/bin/java
<lanoxx-> is that correct?
<rhythmsoup> lanoxx-: ok so you could try "java -cp . <your class>
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:how can i do that
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, yes, we have to check that, enter "xdriinfo" and paste
<rhythmsoup> assuming your class is in your current directory
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:how to do that
<rhythmsoup> lanoxx-: using the -cp switch explicitly sets the path at runtime i think (im not a java expert btw :)   )
<vladuz976> Incarus: http://rafb.net/p/T0VuQn83.html
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: in the desktop category there is desktop cube. tick it
<freshmilk> help! I installed wubi-ubuntu, rebooted, then it wouldn't boot. I unplugged my external hd and now it does.. but now when i boot back into ubuntu it's going into the installer again.. when it get's to step 4; prepare partitions it's just blank, i quit the installer and it goes into a live session. how do i fix this ‽
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, k, and now "glxinfo | grep direct"
<lanoxx-> http://pastebin.com/f6eab9b98
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: then press and hold left ctrl+alt+mousebutton1 to get a cube view
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:where is the desktop category
<saurabh_> ????????
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: in compiz-fusion
<vladuz976> Incarus: something just really weird is happening with my keyboard
<Bigshot_> how do i install GTK 2.4 or later on ubuntu 8.10?
<saurabh_> how to go to compiz -fusion
<vladuz976> Incarus: i:ll have to log out, disconnect the usb keyboard and log in again
<cooldduuudde> system>preferences>compiz-config settings manager
<vladuz976> Incarus: this is a big mess, japanese laptop and us usb keyboard
<vladuz976> Incarus: all the special characters are moved, if i unplug then it:s all messed up
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:how to go to compiz-fusion
<lanoxx-> anyone here how can help me fix that java issue?
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_:system>preferences>compiz-config settings manager
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, k
<Incarus> lanoxx- thats no bug, one file is missing
<Incarus> i think
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:srry but i dont have such an option in system references
<lanoxx-> i just tried to load a normal java program of which i know it works and a get the same error, so my java vm must be broken for some reason
<Myrtti> !ccsm | saurabh_
<ubottu> saurabh_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lanoxx-> Incarus, is there some general guide to repair the java vm?
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_:then you might not have installed compiz-fusion. go to add/remove programs and tick ccsm and click apply
<saurabh_> ubottu:let me try
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about let me try
<Bigshot_> can anyone tell me how to install GTK in UBUNTU?
<Incarus> lanoxx., i dont know, im not god
<vladuz976> Incarus: ok, better. what was that? glxinfo | grep ?
<Myrtti> Bigshot_: please elaborate a bit more
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, "glxinfo | grep direct"
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: ubottu is a bot
<NativeAngels> hello does anyone here know how to setup binddns via webmin ?
<Myrtti> !webmin | NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Bigshot_> i want to install gtk 2.4+ for EiffelStudio Myrtti
<mozzillo> hi all
<Bigshot_> hi moziilO
<NativeAngels> whats ebox
<vladuz976> Incarus: http://rafb.net/p/9w6v7b13.html    http://rafb.net/p/DTZlC048.html
<mozzillo> i've installed ubuntu by debootstrap
<mozzillo> but i've a problem with grub install
<Bigshot_> Myrtti: you there?
<mozzillo> i'have not the stages of grub
<defrysk> Bigshot_, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Incarus> vladuz976, have you got intrepid (8.10)?
<mozzillo> and i've installed grub grub-pc abd grub-common
<vladuz976> Incarus: yes
<mozzillo> :|
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, k, paste "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Bigshot_> defrysk: this is 2.0 i need 2.4+
<Huufarted> Trafficking problem, folks.  I can view a webpage (port 80) internally on the LAN, but not from work.  Router hasn't changed, server WAS windows, converted it to Linux.  Same port number.  Connection times out, doesn't get flat-out refused.  Port is forwarded properly.  I'm thinking Apache isn't accepting from specific IPs.  How do I check this?
<dmz> morning everyone..anyone know if there is a text only install tool like ubiquity?
<Incarus> Huufarted, check iptables settings of linux-router
<Huufarted> dmz, install for what?  Ubuntu or an individual app?
<Incarus> dmz, apt-get, aptitude
<Huufarted> Incarus, the router is a generic Linksys.  I'll check it on the linux box, but that should be the default still
<Bigshot_> you there defrysk
<Bigshot_> ?
<Incarus> Huufarted, k
<defrysk> Bigshot_, hunt for gtk2.4 in synaptic (search)
<mozzillo> or i must install grub2 ?
<vladuz976> Incarus: http://pastebin.com/f36ff8338
<dmz> for a live cd - install entire system
<defrysk> Bigshot_, you need the -dev
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i dont have a ccsm option in add remove.........but i m installing it through apt-get.......can u wait for somtime i will be back after i install it
<Huufarted> Incarus, I have no iptables right now.  It's all blank
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: no prob. provided you know what you are doing. you don't seem like an advanced user to me.
<saurabh_> yes
<saurabh_> i m new
<saurabh_> to ubuntu
<cooldduuudde> okay
<Huufarted> dmz, I believe the server install does that, but not the desktop version.  But I could be wrong on the desktop one.
<saurabh_> but i have learnt a lot of it in 3 months
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, line 534, <<(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)>>
<flyingjester> welcome to Ubuntu saurabh
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: don't forget to close all other package managers before you do that
<vladuz976> Incarus: interesting
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, if you set up the correct driver your second screen will working
<cooldduuudde>  saurabh_: yeah i have also used it for 3 months
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i got an option
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:do i need to close evreythiong before i enable it
<vladuz976> Incarus: hmmm, how do i find the correct one?
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: enable what?
<cooldduuudde> compiz? no
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:desktop cube effects and other effects
<Decepticon> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<Decepticon> !turke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turke
<Decepticon> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: no you don't need to close anything
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, check out this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: i meant while installing package you must close synaptic or any other package manager
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i know that much
<cooldduuudde> saurabh_: :)
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:ya
<vladuz976> Incarus: very good site, thanks
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, np, <<You want one or more of the following: hardware-accelerated 3D, TV-Out support, dual head support>>
<Incarus> should work then
<vladuz976> Incarus: yeah, lol. exactly me
<Bigshot_> defrysk: I don't see gtk 2.4 or later in synaptic
<Moult> if i want to discharge my battery how low % should i let it drop until i plug in the power again?
<defrysk> libwxgtk2.4-dev might be the solution, but not sure
<defrysk> Bigshot_, otherwise try my first suggestion and see if it works
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, k
<NemesisX11> I all I was wondering if any body knew a way I could take an ubuntu Machiene that is already built the way I want it and compile it into an ISO to boot from please PM me
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:thank you very much
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i got what i wanted
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i say these effects in a seminar of my coollege
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:and wanted same in my computer
<defrysk> Bigshot_, if it does not work and cannot get an anwer here you can always try the forum
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i got it
<saurabh_> cooldduuudde:i got it
<FloodBot1> saurabh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saurabh_> srry
<Incarus> lol
<NemesisX11> I all I was wondering if any body knew a way I could take an ubuntu Machiene that is already built the way I want it and compile it into an ISO to boot from please PM me
<Incarus> that wasnt flood
<Cool_Nick> whats the command under linux while running to cahnge the columns and rows? (google is only replying with kernel args today)
<Incarus> NemesisX11, i would try a fresh installation of ubuntu (with standard iso file)
<shadeslayer> hi is there any desklet which can show my CPU usage,RAM,swap,etc
<Incarus> shadeslayer, take a look at gdesklets
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i have that
<inntegra> morning all guys is there any of u that knows for sure if theres a way to install a multifunctional CANON imageCLASS D340???
<defrysk> shadeslayer, gkrellm might be your answer
<shadeslayer> defrysk: not GUI enuf
<defrysk> its not gdesklets but a fun app
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> it is
<shadeslayer> but still not GUI enuf
<Incarus> shadeslayer, u can download extra plugins for gdesklets
 * defrysk is not a gdesklet person
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well the thing is i have to show it off
<vin> hi
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> im starting a LUG
<patryk_> hi
<Incarus> hm, gdesklets is from google
<defrysk> awn without plugins is as far as I am willing to go for eyecandy
<Herbal_Online> hiiiiiiiii
<patryk_> kto z polski ?
<shadeslayer> and will host a install fest
<Incarus> !pl | patryk_
<ubottu> patryk_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<patryk_> wiem
<patryk_> mam z tamtad ubuntu
<Incarus> english
<shadeslayer> i have a superkaramba theme on KDE
<patryk_> i mam pytanie
<Incarus> !en | patryk_
<ubottu> patryk_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<inntegra> ok txs
<inntegra> guess is not possible
<patryk_> jak pisze coś na forum i popelnie blad ortograficzny to propozycje sa po angielsku. jak to zmieniec ?
<Incarus> inntegra, wait
<mneptok> inntegra: http://openprinting.org
<patryk_> zmienic*
<Incarus> partyk_, english
<mneptok> !pl > patryk_
<ubottu> patryk_, please see my private message
<inntegra> ok
<NemesisX11> I all I was wondering if any body knew a way I could take an ubuntu Machiene that is already built the way I want it and compile it into an ISO to boot from please PM me
<Incarus> inntegra, you can search your printer in google (with "linux")
<PivotMasterDX> blah
<PivotMasterDX> thisisatest
<inntegra> i did
<PivotMasterDX> Hello?
<PivotMasterDX> ?
<Cool_Nick> yo
<inntegra> theres no supp allort at
<Cool_Nick> thisisaresponse
<PivotMasterDX> Cool. People are on
<shadeslayer> vin: please ask it here
<oshua86> NemesisX11: if you get some info in reference to that let me know
<inntegra> theres no support at all
<oshua86> im interesting in knowing
<shadeslayer> and stop PM'in me
<PivotMasterDX> what u doin cool nick?
<mneptok> PivotMasterDX: you can determine that by listening instead of talking.
<Cool_Nick> trying to figure out distcc
<mneptok> ;)
<Incarus> NemesisX11, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2007-March/145216.html
<PivotMasterDX> test
<Incarus> <PivotMasterDX>, stop spamming
 * mneptok sighs
<shadeslayer> any ops here??
<Incarus> yes
<shadeslayer> vin is troubling me
<shadeslayer> he is repeatedly PM'ing me
<vin> is der any software to do voice chat in yahoo
<shadeslayer> finally
<mneptok> shadeslayer: /ignore vin
<PivotMasterDX> im not spamming
<shadeslayer> well he's a n00b
<Pici> !ot | PivotMasterDX
<ubottu> PivotMasterDX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shadeslayer> i dont wanna ignore a n00b
<Incarus> !language | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shadeslayer> ??
<PivotMasterDX> im playing online games wat u doin?
<panesar_sandeep> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<panesar_sandeep> wats n++b
<panesar_sandeep> wats n00b
<inntegra> INcarius and mneptok txs for the help
<Incarus> <PivotMasterDX>, thats the ubuntu chat, ask questions for ubuntu, or go
<PivotMasterDX> ok
<Incarus> inntegra, np
<inntegra> mayeb some otehr time
<panesar_sandeep> shadeslayer, wats n00b
<PivotMasterDX> wait go where?
<shadeslayer> panesar_sandeep: use google or such
<NemesisX11> Thanks Incarius!!
<Incarus> <panesar_sandeep>, a person who dont know anything
<shadeslayer> i will get banned/kicked
<panesar_sandeep> shadeslayer, ok
<Incarus> <NemesisX11>, np
<mneptok> !ot > PivotMasterDX
<ubottu> PivotMasterDX, please see my private message
<panesar_sandeep> ok
<shadeslayer> Incrus : why is that word banned here??
<Incarus> <shadeslayer>, use ignore function
<shadeslayer> ok ok
<krabador> can i set a samba configuratio from livecd?
<PivotMasterDX> uuuuuuhhhh
<Incarus> <shadeslayer>, it isnt
<PivotMasterDX> what are we talking about?
<shadeslayer> then why language??
<PivotMasterDX> uh
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Incarus> <shadeslayer>, its not a nice word
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> thats all i wanted to ask
<Incarus> <shadeslayer>, im not an op
 * shadeslayer will never use n*** again
<shadeslayer> lol
<PivotMasterDX> so many people are on but many ar'nt chattin.
<Pici> This is a support channel, please stay on topic.
<PivotMasterDX> what is going on here???
<Moose> So, when I try to update stuff, it just says that eveverything 404s
<Incarus> <PivotMasterDX>, stop spamming!
<Incarus> thx, Pici
<shadeslayer> Pici: he WAS asking me for support
<defrysk> PivotMasterDX, if all would be chatting we would see 1400 lines a sec flighing by
<oshua86> Moose: are u behind a proxy?
<Moose> So yeah, I'm stuck with using netcat right now to talk to everyone :P
<Moose> No I am not.
<vladuz976> Incarus: installed those driver, but now the external display is just black
<NativeAngels> how do i install ebox on ubuntu desktop
<vin> i instaled empathy but it not working
<oshua86> Moose: how are u tryign to make the update?
<Moose> I'm behind a router, but it's worked before...
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, go into the screen settings and set up the other screen
<cd_> hi  every one it's so cold today  and i want to sleep now
<vladuz976> Incarus: it only detects one
<shadeslayer> bye all
<Incarus> <vladuz976>, hm
<lesshaste> I want to convert a one page pdf to png but I also want to strip all the white space around the image
<Moose> By doing the automatic update thing ubuntu comes with
<vladuz976> Incarus: any other ideas, by any chance?
<vin> heloooo
<Moose> If my last message did not go through im using automatic update thing.
<Incarus> <vladuz976> try TwinView
<johny> hi
<Incarus> <vladuz976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<oshua86> Moose, try and type "sudo apt-get update"
<Moose> I tried that and it just gives me tons of 404s
<vladuz976> Incarus: i'll check that
<johny> free shell?
<vladuz976> thanks
<vin> anybody help me to use empathy
<Moose> Im using an older version of ubuntu if that matters
<Pici> Moose: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Pici> johny: Not here, this is a support channel.
<Moose> Im using 7.04
<Incarus> Moose, whats the problem? (in one line)
<johny> Pici and where i can find free shell?
<Pici> Moose: 7.04 is no longer supported, you'll need to upgrade to a newer release
<Pici> !upgrade | Moose
<ubottu> Moose: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> johny: Not here.
<johny> Pici where? :)
<johny> :-/
<Incarus> johny, try whois
<suzao> hi im having some problems installing nvidia drivers on 8.10, says not activated.. but it seems to be available.. when clicking on activate it says installing .. but then dialog automatically disappears and it does not do anything else and still says not activated.. ???
<Decepticon> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<vladuz976> Incarus: not sure if that's what i want to do. I'd like to just not use the laptop lcd when connecting via the vga out
<krazed> Anyone experienced with WoW on ubuntu?
<PoloNorte> !ubuntu-br
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vladuz976> Incarus: basically hook up a usb keyboard and mouse and the monitor and use it as a desktop
<Incarus> <vladuz976> i dont know
<vladuz976> Incarus: i think the first thing that's weird is that the vga/lcd key combo has no effect
<Moose> I do not have the release upgrades option in the software sources panel
<Incarus> <vladuz976> i dont know
<Moose> So how am I supposed to update eh?
<vladuz976> Incarus: ok, thank you
<Incarus> np
<Decepticon> !balkans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balkans
<Decepticon> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Moose> How do I update to the latest version of ubuntu when I dont have the release updates option?
<Pici> Moose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Fully%20updating%207.04
<Incarus> Moose "update-manager -d"
<zwb> hello
<saurabh_> cooldudeeeer u there
<saurabh_> i have installed system-ccsm........and now my mouse is not working
<Incarus> <saurabh_>, he's off
<johny> saurabh_ broke it
<saurabh_> can u suggest me
<johny> saurabh_ kill it :D
<saurabh_> i how
<Incarus> sauabh_, the remove
<saurabh_> how
<saurabh_> i removed that package still my mouse is not working
<johny> who can get me one noadmin psybnc? pls
<Incarus> saurabh_, is the mouse pluged correctly?
<Incarus> johny, http://www.psybnc.at/
<Moose> It just says i cant save the apt sources list
<Moose> It is apparently read only
<vin> is der any software for do voice chat using yahoo
<cooldduuudde> vin: gyachi
<cooldduuudde> !gyach | vin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyach
<NotSure> how to speed up my ubuntu?   Online especially seems really slow. I do clear all data after closing browser'
<Incarus> vin, http://ubuntusite.com/meebo-webcam-and-voice-chat-im-support-for-linux/
<Incarus> <NotSure>, try Opera
<Incarus> !opera | NotSure
<ubottu> NotSure: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cooldduuudde> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<Incarus> !gyache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyache
<Tony_K> Hello,I'm new here!
<NotSure> thx
<Incarus> np
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Incarus> vin, Meebo will also work
<fevel> hey guys
<fevel> I need some help
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | fevel
<ubottu> fevel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> fevel: ask away
<fevel> im trying to use awk to check all txt files in a directory and if it finds any, check 2 fields for user and pass and add it to htpasswd
<fevel> its pretty simple but I dont seem to be getting it right
<Ongavezir> Hozsanna brotha'z
<Ongavezir> Wilkommt
<fevel> so far im doing
<Incarus> <Ongavezir>, english
<Ongavezir> Incarus my Holyness brotha' have you any problems with DA King of TRoLLz?
<fevel> awk '{system("htpasswd -bp "$1" "$2" passwds")}' users
<Incarus> <Ongavezir>, no, i like FInntroll, XD
<fevel> users is the txt file
<NativeAngels> whats the easiest way to setup a dns server on a ubuntu box
<fevel> and passwd is the password files created by htpasswd
<ArtDenker> I am using 8.10, "ndiswrapper -l" returns "no such file or directory", I have tried downloading and unpacking/installing ndiswrapper, but I still get the same message, any help?
<Incarus> NativeAngels, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<ActionParsnip1> NativeAngels: i use  dnsmasq
<ActionParsnip1> fevel: i'd ask in #bash
<ActionParsnip1> fevel: thats way above my scripting ability
<fevel> thans
<NativeAngels> ok
<ActionParsnip1> NativeAngels: running a local dns server can speed up web browsing mildly
<Incarus> ArtDenker, check if /dev/wlan0 is available.
<NativeAngels> ok
<ActionParsnip1> !ndiswrapper | ArtDenker
<ubottu> ArtDenker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip1> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ActionParsnip1> ArtDenker: get ndisgtk which is a gui app for ndiswrapper which may help
<catphish> can anybody tell me if it's possible to force kernel updates to place root=/dev/xxx into menu.lst rather than using UUID?
<eternalswd> what replaces xpdyinfo in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> catphish: the UUID is used so that the correct disk is used
<Incarus> !xpdy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpdy
<Incarus> !xpdyinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpdyinfo
<ActionParsnip1> !find xpdy
<ubottu> Package/file xpdy does not exist in intrepid
<ArtDenker> Thanks, I'll have a look
<catphish> ActionParsnip: i know the theory, unfortunately under xen, the uuid doesn't seem to work, but a static root option does
<Ongavezir> Today I bought my first oroginal Windows Vista from Microsoft
<Ongavezir> I am very happy
<ActionParsnip1> eternalswd: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | Ongavezir
<ubottu> Ongavezir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Incarus> <Ongavezir>, was the last vista cracked?
<Ongavezir> Yes
<ActionParsnip1> catphish: not sure then duder, you may have to get your hands dirty
<catphish> ActionParsnip: it works fine if i change the root= in the grub config, but it breaks when the kernel is updated :(
<Incarus> rofl
<ActionParsnip1> catphish: do you upgrade kernels a lot?
<hopla_konijn> hi, does ntfs-3g normally support hard links?
<Bodsda__> Hi, im running ubuntu + fluxbox.
<NativeAngels> will the dns work with public ip ?
<Bodsda__> I have dual monitors set up which work almost flawlessly. The only problem i have is videos in firefox. When i try to maximize them it either just does nothing or it fills both screens for a few seconds then exits fullscreen.
<freshmilk> i have just installed ubuntu, my Netgear WG111v3 54mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter seems to be working, although if i try to load a page in firefox nothing happens. what do i need to do?
<eternalswd> ActionParsnip1, it's supposed to spit out info about the display.  Resolution, dpi, etc.
<catphish> ActionParsnip: the machines aren't for me, so things like automatic updates need to work for whoever uses them
<hopla_konijn> cause I can't seem to create them and I wonder if I should file a bug report for it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083999
<goshawk> freshmilk: are you connected?
<Incarus> <Bodsda__>, x64 or x86?
<goshawk> freshmilk: paste a link with ifconfig, route, iwconfig commands
<Incarus> <freshmilk>, "sudo dhclient3"
<freshmilk> i'm connected to the network, but can't connect to the internet
<Bodsda__> Incarus: 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> eternalswd: glxinfo maybe
<Incarus> <freshmilk>, "sudo dhclient3"
<freshmilk> ok. 2secs!
<Incarus> Bodsda__, is this problem only in firefox?
<Bodsda__> Incarus: il try mplayer, 1 sec
<catphish> ActionParsnip: in answer to my own question: "#kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro" should fix it
<Incarus> catphish, readonly? is this your linux partition?
<ActionParsnip1> catphish: so that will use names instead of uuids?
<catphish> ActionParsnip: that line will instruct "update-grub" (the tool that builds the grub config during updates) to override the kernel options line
<freshmilk> goshawk, incarus: ok, obviously i can't paste from the linux box because it's not connected.. what am i looking for here?
<Incarus> <freshmilk>, for nothing, this should give you an ip
<Incarus> <freshmilk>, and connect
<XPS_M1330> I actually run on ubuntu 8.04. I want to switch to KDE and upgrade to 8.10. I have a kubuntu 8.10 CD. will I be able to upgrade the system while keeping settings and data?
<freshmilk> incarus: no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<ActionParsnip1> catphish: i see, nice one dude
<goshawk> XPS_M1330: it's supposed to
<goshawk> XPS_M1330: if you have an alternate cd
<Ongavezir> Bonzaiii
<Incarus> <XPS_M1330>, install kde packages and make a dist-upgrade
<freshmilk> incarus: what for nothing?
<Ongavezir> I will fucking da TUKS
<Incarus> <freshmilk>, look for nothing
<catphish> ActionParsnip: thanks for taking the time to help anyway :)
<XPS_M1330> goshawk: what's an alternatve CD%
<Incarus> !language | <Ongavezir>
<freshmilk> incarus: oh
<Incarus> !language | Ongavezir
<ubottu> Ongavezir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip1> catphish: i try
<goshawk> XPS_M1330: alternate, not alternative
<oriez> does any body here using sony vaio built in
<oriez>  camera
<Ongavezir> Okay okay, I will Kill da TUKS, the fat linuks penguin
<XPS_M1330> the DVD that's not a live CD?
<Bodsda__> Incarus: mplayer sort of fullscreens, fills width but only 2 3rds of the height
<Ongavezir> And I will eat delicous penguin foods
<travian_geek> how do i make an input from read TOUPPER ???
<freshmilk> incarus: if i right click on the wireless icon and bring up the 'connection info' dialogue it says i have an ip
<Incarus> somebody should ban Ongavezir
<suzao> how can I set my nvidia graphics higher than 1024x768
<goshawk> XPS_M1330: in this page : http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download there is an "alternate" cd link
<catphish> Incarus: yes, ubuntu mounts the rootfs readonly until its been checked later in the boot process
<oriez> does anyone here using sony vaio built in webcam?
<eternalswd> doh, I just misspelled the command.  it should be xdpyinfo for reference
<Incarus> <Bodsda__>, i dont know
<travian_geek> how do i make an input from read TOUPPER ??? In bash script!
<Bodsda__> Incarus: ok thanks
<Incarus> <catphish>, k
<ConstantineXVI> Is there a standard extension for SQLite database files?
<goshawk> XPS_M1330: yep it's the cd which is not live-cd
<Guest92487> nabend
<goshawk> oriez: me
<hopla_konijn> could someone test something for me pls? see if you can make a proper hard link on an ntfs partition (and test it by editing one of the files and see if the change show up in the other)
<Incarus> !de | <Guest92487>
<Incarus> !de | Guest92487
<ubottu> Guest92487: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<goshawk> oriez: it works OOTB
<Incarus> <hopla_konijn>, should work
<oriez> goshawk: can you get it work with Motion
<oriez> goshawk: OOTB?
<Ace2017_-> Has the oxygen theme used in kde4 been ported to gnome?
<oriez> goshawk: Out of the box?
<goshawk> oriez: i use it with skype, it's in /dev/video0
<goshawk> oriez: yes , out of the box
<oriez> goshawk: yes i got to work but only on skype and cheese, did u got it to work on other softwares?
<goshawk> oriez: lsusb is Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05ca:183e Ricoh Co., Ltd
<goshawk> oriez: sorry i just use skype, it uses video4linux, so it should work in any software that support v4l
<oriez> goshawk: the green light is a little bit annoying
<goshawk> oriez: mine is blue.. and yes
<eross> what's a cli tool i can use to give me available disk usage, free %, etc?
<goshawk> :)
<goshawk> oriez: it's annoying
<Pici> eross: df -h
<eross> oh duh.. thanks Pici, i was too much into GUI mode
<oriez> goshawk: i wish i could disable it... the thing is that it has to be on in order to use it that why i can't use it for motion detection..
<Incarus> goshawk, filter it?
<suzao> screen resolution, how do i add higher mode?
<Incarus> suzao, editing the xorg.conf file
<goshawk> oriez: Incarus i don't know how to disable it, and it's not a problem for me, it's for oriez
<James296> is anyone else here noticing that Rhythmbox wont show any CDDB info?
<Incarus> <goshawk>, k
<timing> where do i have to go for powerpc support?
<goshawk> oriez: usually led thing have files under proc
<Incarus> <James296>, rythmbox isnt perfect
<goshawk> oriez: if you send an echo "0" > /proc/blablabla
<_VIM_> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<goshawk> oriez: it should close the light
<_VIM_> oops sorry
<oriez> goshawk: do you know what directory?
<James296> what would it have to do with the package? It might be the CDDB server
<goshawk> oriez: unfortunately no
<James296> can anyone find out for me if they recieve CD info in Rhythmbox?
<Incarus> <James296>, you can use another player
<oriez> goshawk: i'll try to find out thanks anyway
<James296> I prefer not to
<srdgame> hi, I do not want the mysql stuff been started automatically, how could I do?  And what should I do to start it later?
<ActionParsnip1> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<James296> I love using Rhythmbox, the rest suck in my opinion
<goshawk> oriez: you are welcome
<ActionParsnip1> James296: awesome, then stick with it. rhythmnbox is best to you :)
<srdgame> ubottu, there are three: mysql/         mysql-ndb      mysql-ndb-mgm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<srdgame> ubottu, should I remove them all?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<James296> still havent answered my question though
<ActionParsnip1> James296: if you right click an album is there an option to get cd artwork etc?
<Incarus> <srdgame>, ubottu is a bot
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Incarus> <srdgame>, he (it) wouldnt answer
<James296> no, it automatically gets the artwork, usually
<srdgame> Incarus, thanks -_-!
<DarkKnight> Incarus; there?
<ActionParsnip1> James296: so does amarok but sometimes it doesmt and you have to manually intervene
<srdgame> Incarus, do you have any idea about mysql?
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, ...
<DarkKnight> i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142191
<Incarus> <srdgame>, whats the problem?
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i tried this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142191
<Adover> hello all
<mykz-> how do you change the Launcher icons?
<mykz-> and hey :)
<James296> I wouldnt know how to automatically get the info in Rhythmbox, how can you?
<James296> manually I mean
<hopla_konijn> incarus: could you test if for me pls? cause it doesn't work for me (you can do it quickly with: echo 'file A' > A; ln A B; echo 'file B' > B; cat A B;)
<archerseven> James296:  Rhythmbox does not automatically get info for me, i'm looking around to see if i can make it.
<DarkKnight> Incarus; and i got the output of ruuning some commands like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/125302/
<Incarus> <hopla_konijn>, no
<James296> I dont think its possible to manually get info in Rhythmbox
<archerseven> it likes to surprise me sometimes.
<bosco> can anyone help me i was connecting wirelessly throught automatic ath0 and through wired connection as well now i have only (ETHO AND LO) when i do an (iwconfig) no ath0 can someone help me figure out why my wireless went down
<Moose> Ok, now that I have an IRC client
<spaceninja> rhythmbox is leaking memory!
<ActionParsnip1> James296: if you right click on the album in the right hand pane is there anything intelligent there?
<Moose> I still can't upgrade, I followed the page on how to do it
<srdgame> Incarus, I just find it in ubuntu forum, thanks for your time.  :-)  Ubuntu is great
<spaceninja> like crazy
<Moose> The upgrade says I don't have the prerequisites
<ActionParsnip1> bosco: read through    dmesg | less
<hopla_konijn> incarus: hmm ok then... anyone else want to do a quikc test of hard links on ntfs for me?
<Incarus> DarkKnight, edit script with editor and change "http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-0.7.2.tar.gz" to "http://bellard.org/qemu/qemu-0.9.1-i386.tar.gz"
<Ish> for the love of all that is holy, how do i change mysql user/pass?  no one wants to help me accomplish this simple task.
<lesshaste> how do you save a selected region to a bitmap file in gimp?
<Incarus> <hopla_konijn>, i dont have a ntfs partition
<James296> you cant right click where the album art would go if thats what you meant
<Incarus> <srdgame>, k
<panesar_sandeep> moose, then your system must not be updated
<ActionParsnip1> James296: sure but is there an option to get album info
<hopla_konijn> yeah ok, i understood that :)
<Moose> panesar_sandeep: No, really?
<ActionParsnip1> hopla_konijn: wassup?
<Moose> panesar_sandeep: I can't update.
<James296> dont think so
<Moose> panesar_sandeep: It just gives me tons of 404 errors. So I edited the sources list as the page said.
<Moose> It updated, 400 updates or so.
<Moose> Then I had to restart, I then tried doing the upgrade and it hates me still.
<panesar_sandeep> moose, hmmm
<mezy> hi everybody
<Incarus> Moose, whtats the problem? 8.10?
<Moose> Incarus: 7.04
<bosco> ActionParsnip, i know what i am looking at but what exacly am i looking for??
<Incarus> Moose, you cant upgrade 7.04 to 8.10
<Moose> I was upgrading to 7.1
<grobda24> Hello. I have had this prob with an external USB drive going on for a few weeks now. It is getting very serious as the drive has my music library on it. Not having it is effecting my work flow. Any help really appreciated. Unplugging the drive (after it did'nt mount) ... gives this ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/125303/
<Elda> Hello, quick question.... how do I give myself sudo access when working with the gui?  Trying to rename a file with dashes in it, and having a heck of a time trying to do so in the console
<Incarus> Moose, update sources are disabled for 7.04
<korb> OPA
<korb> VCS SAO DA ONDE?
<Incarus> !en | korb
<ubottu> korb: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<grobda24> Elda, gksudo
<Moose> Incarus: Right well how exactly do I upgrade?
<Incarus> Moose, with the ubuntu cd
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Moose> Incarus: What CD?
<Incarus> Moose, fresh cd from ubuntu#
<James296> the CD you make lol
<Moose> Incarus: You mean, download the latest ISO and burn it?
<Elda> gksudo will allow me to work in the gui?
<Incarus> Moose, yes
<panesar_sandeep> elda, rt click>propertis>permissions
<Elda> ty :)
<Moose> Incarus: Silly that you say such things, I tried doing that in the first place
<hopla_konijn> actionparsnip1: do you have a ntfs partition at hand? if so: would you like to do a very quick test for me?
<Incarus> Moose, maybe wheres a better way
<|chiz|> is there a alternative to gnome's standard application menu, perhaps something similar to kde4's menu?
<Moose> I get an initramfs error complaining of bad sectors, Incarus
<hanasaki> what program will play streams from www.shoutcast.com ?
<ActionParsnip1> hopla_konijn: i dont use ntfs
<ActionParsnip1> hopla_konijn: sorry
<panesar_sandeep> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<James296> Songbird
<Elda> Still not working for me,  /usr/local/share/java  is where Im trying to work
<panesar_sandeep> !gksudo|elda
<ubottu> elda: please see above
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i found this in the code http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-${QEMUVERSION}.tar.gz
<Elda> I did that
<Incarus> Moose, http://www.phoronix.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3332.html
<Elda> still its not allowing me to work in that area
<hopla_konijn> ok, anyone here who does have an ntfs partition at hand?
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, k wait
<Moose> Incarus: I don't think you understand the problem entirely.
<Incarus> DarkKnight, change it to "http://bellard.org/qemu/qemu-0.9.1-i386.tar.gz"
<mezy> how can i partition ad usb driver using cfdisk. i get a weird error saying that a bad primary partition and some other stuff
<Incarus> Moose, ...
<Moose> Incarus: I can't use anything other than 7.04 to start with, the latest versions do not work for some reason.
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konjin, i do
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijin, i do
<Moose> I get an initramfs error and it will not install.
<Incarus> Moose, k
<Elda> never mind, got it.  Thanks!
<Incarus> Moose, you can also try 8.04
<Incarus> Moose, whats the excat error?
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: ok, would like to run a few commands on it for me?
<Incarus> -exact
<Moose> Incarus: initramfs 120.1254346267 fd0 stopping I/O error bad sector
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: these are the commands: echo 'file A' > A; ln A B; echo 'file B' > B; cat A B;
<Incarus> Moose,  fd0
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, wat type of commands ???
<Incarus> Moose, thats the floppy drive, shouldn't interrupt your installation, it have to be another error
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: pls run it on ntfs partition, they create 2 files A and B, after run A and B should containt the same text
<Moose> Incarus: I don't have a floppy drive.
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: you can delete files afterwards
<Moose> Incarus: That IS THE EXACT error.
<panesar_sandeep> ok wait
<DarkKnight> Incarus; Downloading QEMU...
<DarkKnight> http://bellard.org/qemu/qemu-0.9.1-i386.tar.g:
<DarkKnight> 21:09:18 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: it's nothing dangerous :) (else ppl here would have me killed already :p )
<Incarus> DarkKnight, edit file, it have to be ".tar.gz"
<ActionParsnip1> Moose: have you disabled the floppy controller in bios?
<Bodsda> DarkKnight: why are you not getting qemu from the repos?
<Moose> ActionParsnip: Nothing regarding a floppy drive is enabled.
<Moose> ActionParsnip: Nothing regarding a floppy drive is installed.
<Moose> I don't have a floppy drive within 30 feet of my computer, so it's not getting any silly ideas from seeing one.
<Incarus> Bodsda, he also want to install kqemu and qemu manager, its a script
<DarkKnight> Bodsda; i have it in repos..but dont have the GUI of it
<Bodsda> Incarus: yeah, but why is he not getting the packages from the repos?
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: you can just copy paste all the commands at once
<Incarus> Bodsda, i dont know
<Bodsda> DarkKnight: wget http://ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qemu/qemu_0.9.1-5ubuntu3_i386.deb
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: the output should be:
<hopla_konijn> file B
<hopla_konijn> file B
<FloodBot1> hopla_konijn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> Bodsda, he have to compile kqemu, it isnt installed
<Incarus> Bodsda, and not in repo
<Moose> Is there a way to download the ISO and upgrade, without burning a CD?
<max82fr> hello everyone I need help please
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, yes
<max82fr> who s got an ipod touch in here???
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: you got file B/file B as output?
<mohanohi> hi..
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, it is
<Bodsda> Incarus: the source is in the repos so is kqemu-common
<mohanohi> Where can i find deb file for Open Movie editor?
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: you are sure you ran it in a folder on a ntfs partition?
<DarkKnight> Incarus; i executed the shell, it says downloading QEMU....  but it doesn't do anything more...no messages or anything
<Incarus> Moose, try "update-manager -d"
<anoop> hi
<Incarus> <Bodsda>, forget it
<Incarus> <DarkKnight>, hm
<Moose> Incarus: I get an option to upgrade to 7.10
<rhythmsoup> Pardon me guys ... Moose: have you checked your network proxy settings?
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, i got file A wid output "file A" and file B with output "file B"
<rhythmsoup> this sometimes catches me out when running updates
<Incarus> Moose, i would do that, and then upgrade to 8.10
<Bodsda> Incarus: k
<Moose> rhythmsoup: It has nothing to do with a network proxy you seem to think I have
<Moose> Incarus: I would as well, aside from the fact that it claims I do not meet the prerequisites
<quibbler> mohanohi: in synaptic
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: aha! so it doesn't work as it should, after all commands you should get 'file B' as output for both files
<bosco> ActionParsnip, i know what i am looking at but what exacly am i looking for??
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, ???
<Incarus> rythmsoup, his ubuntu is too old, and he cant update, because repo is disabled
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: yes, with the ln command you hard link file B to file A
<rhythmsoup> Incarus: oh i see, padron me
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, hmmm, don't knw much about this
<Incarus> k
<rhythmsoup> pardon* :)
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, hmmm, ohk
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: thats ok, you can delete the files now, I know what I wanted to know
<Moose> Incarus: Any ideas? :<
<NativeAngels> when createing a reverse dns definition using local network ip do you use the full ip ie 192.168.0.3 or just the 192.168.0
 * odinsdi blinks
<mohanohi> but it doesn't run when installed from there..
<hopla_konijn> panesar_sandeep: (if you want to understand what should happen: run the same commands on a ext3 partition)
<oshua86> Hey guys, do you know of any remote assistance program that wokrs with ubuntu?, like gotoassist webex etc etc
<panesar_sandeep> hopla_konijn, ok bye, gotta study for 2morows xam...
<Incarus> Moose, i would upgrade to 7.10 via update-manager and maybe 7.10 got a repo, then you can upgrade to 8.10
<Moose> Incarus: You ignored my last message.
<rhythmsoup> oshua86: i have used webex with success before
<Incarus> Moose, no
<Elda> Wee ty for helping me with gksudo... got it working.  I find it amusing how the install of this program didnt work all because it pointed to JBidwatcher_2.0.1.jar instead of JBidWatcher_2.0.1.jar
<Moose> Incarus: I will make it extremely clear. I cannot upgrade to 7.10 because it claims it cannot obtain the upgrade prerequisites
<Incarus> Moose, k
<Incarus> Moose, sry
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: I'm dealing with the same issue for a user on -server mailing-list. In that instance the problem is that the upgrader checks for the closest local mirror without checking it actually has the *old* release files available. You might be affected by the same issue.
<Incarus> Moose, didnt saw
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: and have you got a fix? :P
<Moose> Incarus: No problem.
<DarkKnight> Incarus; still its in the same stage
<anoop> how to installa .tar.gz file?
<anoop> how to install one *.tar.gz file?
<Incarus> anoop, compile it
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: lol... well, so far it involves hard-coding /etc/apt/prerequisites-sources.list and using a special 'fakefile' app I've written to stop the upgrader changing the contents of the sources
<hunt577> Can anyone help me with getting wireless running on Ubuntu for a computer with an Atheros AR242 built in wireless card...apparently I need the drivers for it.  I'm new to Linux and most of the things I've read on it on google don't make sense to me.
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: In other words, ditch using Ubuntu and go back to Windows XP? :P
<merther> Can I install additional screen savers which can be downloaded in either mac or windows versions?
<Bodsda> anoop: extract the files, cd into the directory, run   ./configure     make     sudo make install
<anoop> i downloade gyachi.tar.gz file how can install that program?
<Moose> The latest version of Ubuntu, directly from the site, does not work on my system. 32 and 64 bit versions both fail with the same error.
<quibbler> anoop: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: I don't think MS support an Ubuntu to Windows downgrade :p
<Incarus> anoop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246092
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: I'm dual booting.
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: I was interested in switching to Ubuntu, I guess I shouldn't, seeing as how it's not working.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: 'latest version' == Jaunty?
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: Whatever is after hardy
<exodus_ms> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Incarus> Moose, intrepid then jaunty
<Moose> I can't use hardy because it is buggy to all hell, sound management screws up constantly.
<archerseven> Interprid Ibex
<Moose> Incarus: intrepid is what I tried using earlier today
<Moose> That is the latest on the site, no?
<Incarus> Moose, you can try the unstabel jaunty, in 30 it will released as stable
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: That'll be Intrepid then. If the old 7.04 is expendable you could just wipe its partition and install a recent, supported, version in there.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: Are you trying to install from the Intrepid desktop live-CD?
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: hehe, that's what I originally tried :D
<Incarus> Moose, and update more often
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: and before it even boots or gets to something I can do anything with, it gives me an initramfs error
<Incarus> <IntuitiveNipple>, intrepid ibex installation cd raise an error
<Moose> Right after I select my language, boot options, and install.
<Moose> I just get a very long wait and then initramfs errors.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: To be clear - that's *after* it has installed, booting from hard disk (not that the live-CD won't boot) ?
<Incarus> <IntuitiveNipple>, ...
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: During installation
<Incarus> <IntuitiveNipple>, he wants to use intrepid installation cd to upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> Incarus: I know; I'm trying to make sure I'm not confused :p
<Moose> Incarus: NO I do not.
<Moose> I did not ever want to install 7.04
<Moose> Ever.
<Moose> I tried using the latest version today, it failed with 32 and 64 bit editions
<Incarus> Moose, what, you did install 7.04 instead?
<Moose> I then used an earlier version (7.04) to try and upgrade from that to see if it worked
<Incarus> Moose, why not 8.04?
<exodus_ms> Moose, did you check the disc for errors before install
<IntuitiveNipple> Things are becoming clearer :)
<Moose> exodus_ms: I did an integrity check on the ISO after download, an integrity check after burning, and then full hard drive and RAM test.
<Incarus> Moose, try it with 8.04 or 89.04 cd again
<Moose> After that error, I made sure it was not on my end.
<max82fr> Hi everyone, Im new at Ubuntu and I need some help please
<Moose> Incarus: I reburnt the ISO 3 times.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: what's the make/model of the PC ?
<hunt577> Can anyone help me with getting wireless running on Ubuntu for a computer with an Atheros AR242 built in wireless card...apparently I need the drivers for it. I'm new to Linux and most of the things I've read on it on google don't make sense to me.
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: It's a custom built machine.
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: Desktop not laptop then?
<Incarus> Moose, try 9.04, maybe a bug, could be fixed in jaunty
<Moose> An AMD X2 3800+ 64-bit processor, 2 GB of RAM. It's a desktop.
<max82fr> I would like to mount my ipod touch on Ubuntu
<Incarus> hunt577, install and run "ndiswrapper"
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: Are you using Windows right now?
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: Nope.
<max82fr> can anyone help me please
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: what then? live-CD? wubi?
<Incarus> !ask | max82fr
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: Installation of 7.04
<ubottu> max82fr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Moose> Not a live cd
<Moose> 7.04 installed fine
<max82fr> ok
<Moose> Aside from not being able to upgrade or update anything
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: ahh okay :)
<exodus_ms> Moose, have you tried the 'alternate' cd
<Incarus> Moose, try 9.04, maybe a bug, could be fixed in jaunty
<max82fr> I want to mount my ipod touch in ubuntu
<Moose> exodus_ms: I did not see anything regarding such a CD
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: sorry, it's getting a tad confusulated :)
<Matic> Hi. am trying to install clamav-base but it is taking years to setup, why so?
<rich> good morning everyone........
<Incarus> <max82fr>, terminal, then run "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1" and then "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" if the ipod is "sdb1"
<exodus_ms> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<rich> hhow ya doin???
<exodus_ms> Moose, ^^
<Moose> exodus_ms: and is there a 64-bit edition of that?
<Incarus> Matic, slow internet connection?
<Incarus> Moose, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: You're in the USA, yes? I ask since the other user I spoke of with the -server upgrade issue is affected because the USA mirror of the archives is missing the 7.04 upgrader packages.
<Matic> Incarus, my internet is quite fast
<rich> has anyone run into the password "woverine" problem??
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: I'm using the canadian mirror
<rich> need the correct pass word
<Incarus> <IntuitiveNipple>, hm, he could change ther server mirror to another server
<hunt577> Anyone have any recommendations in getting wireless to work on ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: OK... it may also be affected by the missing packages, I've not looked closely.
<max82fr> it says can't find /dev/sbd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: I'm burning the latest version to CD now, I'll try it with an option a friend suggested
<Incarus> max82fr, first plug in your device
<bosco_> [ 2735.363323] MadWifi: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<almeida> hello everyone
<bosco_> what does that mean????
<archerseven> hunt577:  what kind of problems are you having with wireless
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: "all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpol" is what he suggested
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: for boot options, mhm
<almeida> quickly: does someone knows SIPp in here?
<IntuitiveNipple> Incarus: There's a slight problem there. The upgrader tries to intelligently determine the 'best' mirror to use and will over-write the contents of /etc/apt/prerequisites-sources.list (the mirror is good, but it doesn't contains the files since the upgrader doesn't check the Releases file)
<max82fr> what can i do next?
<Incarus> <IntuitiveNipple>, k
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: OK
<neo_schranzer> hi can somebody help me?
<hunt577> archerseven, I have a Atheros AR242 built in wireless card and apparently I have to get the drivers for ubuntu to be able to recognize it, but I am having problems locating a tutorial to give correct info
<Incarus> max82fr, enter in one line this in terminal: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<almeida> getlist
<Incarus> hunt577, try ndiswrapper
<Incarus> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neo_schranzer> I've got problems with an ubuntu server
<Guest76490> hi
<hunt577> archerseven, in other words there are tutorials in forums, but it looks it works for some and doesn't for others, I've tried a few of them and the haven't worked
<hunt577> Incarus, where do I go to download ndiswrapper?
<archerseven> hunt577: ndiswrapper, but i use linux mint, so i'm not sure if it's available by default on Ubuntu or if you have to add it.
<rich> not sure if there is help in here Neo
<neo_schranzer> i see
<rich> i tried and nothing
<Incarus> hunt577, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<neo_schranzer> I only got problems to write letters at the password
<bosco_> [ 2735.363323] MadWifi: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<bosco_> what does that mean????
<questionmark> hi, i have  an absolutely bizarre question. i have a desktop with ubuntu, and i installed ubuntu-eee on my eeepc about a month or two ago. works great, no problems. the odd thing though is, when it locks the screen due to screensaver, i cant log back in! it keeps saying my password is incorrect, though i am positive it isnt. when i switch user and use the same password (only one username) it works fine. any ideas
<hunt577> thank you Incarus and archerseven, I will try that and then come back if it works!
<hunt577> :)
<chris__> can anyone tell me how to get to the kubuntu room
<IntuitiveNipple> Moose: good luck with your burning attempt. I have to leave now (Jaunty restart testing)
<hunt577> Newbie to Linux here so you may hear dumb questions when I get back lol
<rich> we moight try another room for help
<Incarus> <questionmark>, maybe a bug, update system
<Incarus> <hunt577>, k
<neo_schranzer> chris: just type /join #kubuntu
<Moose> IntuitiveNipple: haef fun :P
<Moose> and thank you for your help.
<mib_yynf89> hi
<Incarus> Moose, german?
<questionmark> Incarus: fully updated from the repos
<bosco_> can someone help me my wireless was up and now it is down i dont know what i did to kill it???
<Moose> Incarus: nar.
<rich> hello mib
<Matic> Hi, anyone who has ever setup clamav
<Incarus> questionmark, we cant help you, you can search in web
<storbeck> bosco_: dhclient wifi0  (or whatever your wifi interface is)
<storbeck> also use sudo
<gzt> org
<Incarus> Matic, yes, its a big package, but it should install normally
<Incarus> Matic, download manually from packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<questionmark> Incarus: found it, thanks. weird as hell bug, never had it happen on my desktop. thanks
<Incarus> questionmark, k, np
<Incarus> Moose, Nar?
<Elda> which is the off topic room? :>
<Moose> Incarus: i'm not german
<mezy> im getting errors while using cfdisk on a usb drive
<hondo> If I try to install 8.10 using my the /home partition from the 8.04 the install fails. If I remove the contents of /home, the install succeeds. Any thoughts
<hondo> ?
<Incarus> Moose,k
<bosco_> storbeck, i was using ath0 look at this http://pastebin.com/m81a97a1
<Krawnik> ﻿hi i was wondering if the wifi issues with ubuntu 8.10 had been resolved yet?
<Incarus> Krawnik, which issues?
<Elda> Krawnik, it works for me >.>
<Incarus> hondo, install with apt-get dist-upgrade
<Krawnik> well when i installed it it didnt read my nic card
<hondo> Krawnik, are you having any success with wifi?
<matrix_> hey i have a big file its xvid-c0pycu1.r00 when i double click it shows wrappers file wrap.sh how do i open this file is it not rar
<Krawnik> yeah 8.04 works fine
<Elda> What is the ubuntu off topic room? :>
<Incarus> matrix_m "sh wrap.sh"
<Pici> Elda: #ubuntu-offtopic
<matrix_> yes how to open it
<Elda> Thank pici :)
<matrix_> Incarus : how to open it
<bosco_> storbeck, are you still there
<Elda> Krawnik, I am using an Inspiron 1501 and it works fine, I had to use ndiswrapper but it was a breeze
<hondo> Incarus, I'm trying to dual boot in order to have one stable and another dev environment.
<storbeck> bosco_: Do you remember what your wifi interface is?
<hondo> Incarus, both using the same /home partition.
<matrix_> hey i have a big file its xvid-c0pycu1.r00 when i double click it shows wrappers file wrap.sh how do i open this file is it not rar how do i open this file
<magic_ninja> matrix_, sudo apt-get install rar
<Krawnik> ok is there a way to download the ndiswrapper before i do the upgrade so that i can get it working after the upgrade?
<magic_ninja> matrix_, then you will be able to use fileroller
<storbeck> bosco_: sudo ifconfig wifi0 up
<matrix_> i have rar
<magic_ninja> Krawnik, put it on a partition from a live disk, a windows partition or a pen drive (your install should have a separate partition for /home anyway
<matrix_> it does not open it
<Doonz> Does someone know of a text based (to be used in an ssh session) web browser that supports javascript
<KIAaze> what output do you get from "file  xvid-c0pycu1.r00" in a terminal?
<magic_ninja> matrix_, that rar file is in multiple increments, you need to open the .rar part of the series
<Krawnik> ok ill try that ty magic_ninja
<hondo> Krawnik, what chipset -- Atheros?
<matrix_> when i click on the first one it shows wrappers found usr/share&wrappers  then extension needed program not found ignored
<corey> I cant get my iBook to boot from cd
<matrix_> it shows /usr/share/xarchive/wrappers/ace-wrap.sh
<magic_ninja> !pastebin | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bosco_> storbeck, it was ath0
<magic_ninja> matrix_, give your terminal output
<storbeck> bosco_: sudo ifconfig ath0 up; sudo dhclient ath0
<matrix_> iam not using terminal i am just clickin on the file
<corey> How do you get an iBook to boot from cd
<storbeck> Or rather, iwconfig
<storbeck> !mac | corey
<ubottu> corey: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Jean_> corey: You need to press a key during the boot of the computer (I think it is T or C)
<Elda> iBooks are eeeeevil >.>
<matrix_> pdtv.xvid-c0pycu1.r00 there are 45 files like this on it
<corey> jean_:thanks I will try that now
<Incarus666> ?
<Incarus666> can someone kick me (Incarus)
<Incarus666> im stucking
<ninom> hello everyone. i am trying to install pspvc for my psp. i am a new ubuntu user. i installed all depedndencies. now it tells me go to the uncompressed directory and begin the installation sudo ./install.sh ? i really dont know how to do this anyone can help?
<bosco_> storbeck, http://pastebin.com/m37c2d5a4
<Pici> Incarus666: /part
<matrix_> magic_ninja: there are 46files like this .r02, r03
<Incarus666> Pici, funny, "Incarus" is stucking. Im a ghost
<Pici> Incarus666: Sorry, I think I misunderstood what you were looking to do.
<Incarus666> yes
<Pici> !ghost | Incarus666
<ubottu> Incarus666: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<matrix_> when i click it shows /usr/share/xarchive/wrappers/ace-wrap.sh
<KIAaze> matrix_, open a terminal and try "unrar x pdtv.xvid-c0pycu1.r00"
<Incarus666> Pici, thx
<storbeck> bosco: pastebin>  sudo iwconfig ath0 up; iwconfig
<Incarus> k
<ninom> matrix if you are trying to unrar files, just download wine, and winrar. its free
<storbeck> DO NOT USE WINE TO UNRAR
<Incarus> ninom, bad idea
<Jean_> corey: Have you a Mac or Intel version of Ubuntu ? And is it a iBook or a MacBook (more recent version with Intel processor) ?
<ninom> i use wine to unrar
<storbeck> Use 'rar'
<storbeck> rar e file.rar
<corey> jean_: i am using a PPC install disk
<daviddolphin> How do I view all the users on the system, and also how do I view their properties (home dir, shell, etc)
<heatmzzr> I have bluetooth on board my laptop and my mouse used to work but now it doesnt... any ideas??
<corey> Jean_: it is an iBook
<Incarus> daviddolphin, with an user manager
<ninom> i use winrar on wine and everything works fine.
<daviddolphin> Incarus, what is an example
<daviddolphin> i am using text only mode
<Incarus> daviddolphin, kuser under kde, the gonme thing i dont know
<KIAaze> daviddolphin, or with this: cat /etc/passwd
<heatmzzr> mouse still works with dongle but not without like it used to, any suggestions?
<magic_ninja> matrix_, extract it in windows then copy it over if there is no rar file
<dios_mio> daviddolphin, use the commands called 'who' and 'w'
<travian_geek> Is there a command to list how many network intetfaces my system have?
<Bert_2> Hi, my dhcp stuff stopped working this morning without any good reason, I tried to use reconfigure to fix it but it doesn't seem to help, in the daemon.log file it's complaining about subnets being wrong, how can I get it all to automatically get IPadresses from whatever machine or router I plug it into ?
<matrix_> KIAaze: yes i did that now its extracting
<matrix_> why i could not extract from desktop
<KIAaze> I don't know
<Incarus> Bert_2, "sudo dhclient3"
<KIAaze> you could try "file-roller file.r00' in a terminal
<KIAaze> maybe it gives some error output
<Incarus> martix_, try the graphical xarchiver
<bosco_> storbeck, http://pastebin.com/m52e6c744
<corey> Jean_: is there website or IRC dedicated to running ubuntu on iBook
<Jean_> corey: Then it must be the 'C' touch that you need to push during the booting of the computer (push a very long time to be sure).
<ilowe> travian_geek: "ifconfig"
<daviddolphin> KIAaze, thank you exactly what i wanted
<Jean_> corey: I don't know about a IRC
<Bert_2> Incarus: doesn't seem to help
<corey> Jean_: I tryed pressing C and nothing happend
<storbeck> bosco_: Your madwifi is borked
<Incarus> Bert_2, that was the command
<ArcSighter> hello, i can install ubuntu 8.10 on a pc and use that installation in another with different hardware?
<corey> jean_: when I hold the option button the backlight wont turn on and I see an icon
<Bert_2> Incarus: it's still not getting me the right IPs
<KIAaze> daviddolphin, the normal users in /etc/passwd are those with a GID>1000
<bosco_> ok storbeck how do i fix madwifi
<Bert_2> Incarus: nma-applet buts everything on 0.0.0.0
<Incarus> ArcSighter, yes
<corey> Jean_: if i press enter it proceeds to boot from hdd
<daviddolphin> KIAaze, Yes I am seeing that... Thank you very much.
<bosco_> storbeck, for my atheros driver
<Incarus> Bert_2, check if network card is working correctly
<ArcSighter> Incarus: it will recognize my new hardware then? when I switch the HD?
<Incarus> ArcSighter, yes
<Bert_2> Incarus: it is working, both my wired and wireless don't want to work because something's wrong with dhcp
<ArcSighter> ok thanks
<Moose> moose@norad:~$ sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mem
<Moose> bash: /dev/mem: Permission denied
<Moose> Why does that not work?
<storbeck> !madwifi | bosco_
<ubottu> bosco_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bert_2> Incarus: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server doesn't want to start
<Jean_> corey: Then there is probably an error with the Ubuntu display because I think that the first line of the boot menu of Ubuntu CD is 'boot from first HDD'
<Jean_> Is there anybody to confirm this ?
<Incarus> Bert_2 dont know
<Bert_2> Incarus: okey, thank you anyway
<Incarus> Bert_2 try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<corey> Jean_: it is not booting from cd. I can tell because the disk wont spin up
<Bert_2> Incarus: no configuration is broken so that won't help
<sam_> q
<Jean_> corey: It's a good proof ;-)
<Incarus> Bert_2, exact error message would help
<Incarus> Bert_2, run "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start"
<medjr> est ce que c'est possible de faire un dual boot sur une machine virtuelle ???
<Bert_2> Incarus: I get FAIL
<Incarus> !fr | medjr
<ubottu> medjr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Incarus> medjr, oui
<Jean_> corey: Then I'm sorry but it seems that I'm too limited in my knowledges (that are not exceptional!) to solve your problem.
<Bert_2> Incarus: and in /var/log/daemon.log it  says there is no subnet declaration
<matrix_> KIAaze: thanks it works
<medjr> Incarus, c vrai ??
<Incarus> medjr, oui
<medjr> je peux installer grub_là dessus ??
<Incarus> Bert_2, cant help you, you can google this error
<Bert_2> Incarus: I'm doing that now
<daviddolphin> Is there such thing as a Ubuntu Server installion for Linux Admin newbies? Maybe with a web interface preinstalled, other things that make it easier?
<Incarus> medjr, je ne sais pas
<Bert_2> Does anyone know whether there is a difference between the dhcp.conf file of hardy and intrepid ?
<Incarus> Bert_2, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcp"
<Bert_2> Incarus: already tried that
<bosco_>  storbeck read this my wireless card is not even being detected by lspci http://pastebin.com/m4d46c4b8'
<Bert_2> Incarus: but perhaps I can copy over dhcp.conf from another install
<hunt588> I'm having some trouble getting ndiswrapper installed
<hunt588> maybe I am not understanding how to download these files correctly
<Incarus> Bert_2, you can also manually change the network settings
<Bert_2> Incarus: I tried it but nm-applet seems to not really save them :s
<bosco_> storbeck, srry dont lok at that my fault it is there
<bosco_> wow
<bosco_> dumb
<dougl> I recently updated my xbmc on my ubuntu 8.04 now when I try to start xbmc on my second display (TV upstairs) it complains about needing a display with 24bit color depth - I have the latest nvidia drivers installed for my 6200 card and nvidia-settings says my color depth is set to 24bit - any suggestions?
<Incarus> Bert_2, try to change settings over ifconfig (dont ask me)
<wiijii> Updated some apps this morning, and I'm getting a bug where two Scientific Calculator windows pop up, and then I can't move windows unless I have ctrl+fx into a terminal, and then back to X. anyone else getting this?
<wiijii> Pretty odd...
<Moose> How can I corrupt my system memory?
<corey> try microwaving it
<Moose> corey: I mean through Ubuntu..
<Incarus> <Moose>, put it out of the window
<Incarus> Moose, hm
<Moose> I can't overwrite /dev/mem
<hunt588> I keep trying to type this in terminal "sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_*.deb" but all I get is "No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:"
<KIAaze> why do you want to corrupt it?
<travian_geek> is there a command to list all network interfaces i.e: eth0, eth1, lo and so on?
<wiijii> ifconfig ?
<joaopinto> travian_geek, ifconfig -a
<wiijii> That will show devices that are up anyway
<wiijii> Ah there we are
<Moose> KIAaze: A fun experiment.
<KIAaze> :)
<corey> moose: if you want to destroy it you need to type "sudo rm -rf" keep in mind this will destroy it. Why do you want to do that?
<wiijii> So no one is getting weird SciCalc bugs then?
<Incarus> Moose, overheating, or it is too old
<Moose> corey: Advice like that is stupid.
<travian_geek> joaopinto, I just want to show the names eth0 eth0  and so on
<Moose> corey: I do not want to remove the data from the hard drive, I want to corrupt the RAM
<Incarus> Moose, your question was unclear
<corey> moose: you asked how to destroy it and i told you
<KIAaze> try "fubar RAM" :)
<corey> Moose: why?
<Incarus> Moose, do you want to hide traces or to broke your ram?
<Moose> KIAaze: I wish.
<Moose> Incarus: I want to see what happens.
<Incarus> Moose, you're crazy
<Moose> Why? Heh.
<Moose> Corrupting RAM won't do permanent damage.
<corey> Moose: Try overclocking
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Moose> Pici: It is ubuntu related
<Moose> Ubuntu won't let me overwrite /dev/mem
<Moose> It just gives me permission denied, even as root.
<wiijii> As root?
<Incarus> Moose, do you want to broke the data or the ram?
<KIAaze> Moose, catch a crocodile with a magnet on its head and slide it over your RAM
<Pici> Moose: Its not a support question
<Moose> Incarus: The data on the RAM
<brutus_> I have nvidia-glx installed, still my computer uses the vesa driver...as a result I can't change desktop effects, or even resolution. Please help!
<wiijii> I'm sure there are better places to find out how to do that than #ubuntu
<Moose> Pici: Yes it is. I want to know how to override that protection.
<corey> Moose: how old are you?
<Moose> corey: Is that relevant?
<travian_geek> is there a command to list all network interfaces i.e: eth0, eth1, lo and so on?
<magic_ninja> Moose, did you do su, or did you sudo?
<Moose> magic_ninja: sudo :P
<Incarus> Moose, you cant. buy a at&t unix, install it on a computer of the 80. and try it again
<corey> Moose: when i was younger I asked a bunch of silly questions
<freshmilk> what it the most supported wireless usb dongle wifi thingy i can't use with ubuntu, i've given up trying to get my netgear to work and thinking about going out a more supported one.
<freshmilk> ?
<wiijii> freshmilk does it have to be USB?
<Moose> corey: Oh, well, that's your situation. Not mine.
<freshmilk> wiijii: guess not no
<Incarus> freshmilk, you can get your dongle working
<Moose> corey: I simply want to know why Ubuntu won't let me do such things.
<Incarus> freshmlik, use ndiswrapper
<wiijii> freshmilk probs better off getting a non-usb
<corey> Moose: This is a silly request.
<Incarus> Moose, linux is to secure
<Incarus> Moose, lcrack the kernel
<Moose> I think I've figured it out.
<Hoffi1995> ft
<Moose> If I disconnect, that'll be why.
<corey> Moose: there is no need to corrupt the memory. If something needs hiding just pull the plug
<wiijii> freshmilk I'm using a Belkin expresscard model and it's fine (laptop).
<wiijii> freshmilk depends if you want to do things like packet injection though
<freshmilk> can i transfer files between xp and wubi?
<Incarus> corey, no
<corey> moose: ram is volatile which means it needs power to work
<freshmilk> wiijii: no i just want to go on youtube!
<Incarus> corey, the ram is a short life memory, but you leave traces
<Incarus> corey, you have to use a ram wiper to delete them
<wiijii> freshmilk hah, well there's a lot of info around about linux compatibility. I believe Atheros chipsets are very well supported
<corey> Incarus: could you elaborate?
<Incarus> corey, sure
<corey> incarus: PM?
<wiijii> I wouldn't mind knowing
<freshmilk> wiijii: thing is; the dongle does seem to work but i can't connect to the internet. i.e. it connects to the network, but when i ping the router i get nothing
<wiijii> freshmilk Oh. So that's probably some sort of configuration problem then
<freshmilk> wiijii: right
<Incarus> corey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008111
<wiijii> freshmilk is your DNS server set as the router IP?
<corey> Incarus: if it does leave traces wouldnt rebooting remove the traces when the OS is reloded into the RAM?
<maestrojed> I am running Ubuntu 6. I have a lot of stuff configured to run such as php5 samba, some ftp server, etc. I also have a second hard drive installed and all kinds of symlinks to it. If I upgrade to the latest version will all that have to be reconfigured?
<freshmilk> wiijii: how do i do that?
<wiijii> Incarus I was under the impression that the only way you can get info of the RAM is if you cool it down a *lot* as it's powered down..?
<Incarus> corey, if you have 4 gb ram, your os wont overwrite alls of them
<wiijii> freshmilk How did you set up your wireless?
<freshmilk> well my housemate set it up and gave me the password
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > wiijii
<ubottu> wiijii, please see my private message
<freshmilk> i know the router ip though
<wiijii> How is this ot?
<Jack_Sparrow> wiijii the ram discussion
<wiijii> Ah yeah well OK, I'm not talking about that now
<brutus_> Hi, I have the nvidia-glx driver installed, yet my computer doesn't recognize it...I can't change desktop effects, not even screen resolution! Could somebody please help me out? My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m5bbc6860
<wiijii> freshmilk so you have the router IP, the network name, encryption key etc?
<freshmilk> yes
<freshmilk> got all that. i'm using that info to connect on the laptop i'm on now
<Incarus> i have to go
<wiijii> freshmilk But what app are you using to connect? NetworkManger or some such?
<Miesco> I did rsync and I got this: rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1058) [sender=3.0.3]
<Miesco> at the end
<freshmilk> wiijii: whatever the default package is im using it
<wiijii> freshmilk The little icon in the system tray?
<wiijii> freshmilk I think that's NetworkManager, not sure though
<freshmilk> wiijii: i'm just booting into ubuntu...
<daviddolphin> How do I change what group owns a file or folder?
<wiijii> freshmilk If you put in the SSID (network name), the Router IP as the DNS server, and the correct encryption key AND encryption type (WPA, WEP, etc) you should be set
<freshmilk> wiijii: fingers crossed
<tariq> hi :)
<tariq> je cherche un peu d'aide :)
<freshmilk> tariq: personne parle le francais ici!
<tariq> ok
<tariq> hi, i'm suching for help some can help me ? :)
<tariq> for ubuntu 5.1
<corey> when I try to get my iBook to boot from cd the backlight wont turn on
<Seveas> !fr | tariq
<ubottu> tariq: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> tariq, ubuntu 5.10 is no longer supported
<daviddolphin> If my file is owned by David and in group Normal, but I am logged in as root, how could I change the group to Supernatural for instance?
<tariq> i will have the new in 6 weeks, it's a bit long, i just wanna have flash player on my computer
<freshmilk> wiijii: i have a network connections dialogue that i reached from system>preferences
<hunt588> I am not understanding how to get the list of drivers from NDISWrapper.....new to Linux here, can some please help?
<speaker> I use amixer to increase volume using a multimedia keyboard
<speaker> can a maximum vol be set?
<brutus_> Could someone please help me out? I have the nvidia-glx driver installed, yet my computer doesn't recognize it...I can't change desktop effects, not even screen resolution! Could somebody please help me out? My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m5bbc6860
<wiijii> freshmilk and can you create a new wireless config with the relevant details?
<wiijii> freshmilk You might want to try using an app such as networkmanager or wicd to help set up the wireless stuff
<shouge27> who can tell me how to install mac4lin
<wiijii> davidolphin I think you can use chgrp for that
<tariq> I tryed to install flash player on my comptuer, so i use ls, cd /file,  tar zxvf, ls etc, so there is written flash player is now installe on your computer, but it doesn't work :(
<wiijii> daviddolphin I think you can use chgrp for that
<freshmilk> wiijii: ok i have dns servers (i'll put the router ip here), search domains ( ?? ), dhcp client id ( ??)
<wiijii> tariq I think you need to copy some flash files to your mozilla/firefox directory. Could you not use apt to install it?
<wiijii> freshmilk Just put in the DNS, probably don't need the rest
<wiijii> freshmilk You could even put in a static IP so you get the same IP address each time, but don't worry about that unless you know you need it
<hunt588> can anyone please help with ndiswrapper?  Trying to get my wireless working
<tariq> sorry wiijii i'm new on ubuntu i don't understand apt etc
<wiijii> freshmilk I'm in my Sys-Prefs-Network Config and not seeing anything about dhcp ids etc
<nado> hi there
<wiijii> tariq OK well there is a package manager called APT, which you can use to search for and install programmes
<nado> can anybody tell me if there's a gnome program like yakuake for kde?
<wiijii> tariq You can access it by going to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager. Then do a search for Flash player
<tariq> ok thx wiijii
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: whenever I try to switch users without logging out my screen goes blank and nothing happens. could this be because I use proprietary drivers?
<mohanohi> hi. i have dsl based internet connected to a modem which doesn't need userid and password to login.. But on startup it take a long time to configure network.. How to disable that?
<wiijii> tariq What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<freshmilk> wiijii: from network config i selected 'wireless' tab and then selected the profile for the connection and then clicked 'edit'
<wiijii> freshmilk Oh sorry I do have those options actually
<Pythack> j #servhome
<hunt588> I guess I won't be doing Linux then if I can't get wireless working.  I am trying to get this ndiswrapper thing working, but all these tutorials are greek to me since I am new to Linux
<tariq> i use 5.10 (an old version but the new will arrive in 6 weeks :(
<wiijii> freshmilk Just leave it as 'Automatic (DHCP)' and it should be OK. I don't think you need DHCP id but if it's necessary I'd suggest just making one up... :D
<hunt588> some of it I just don't understand
<wiijii> tariq What d'you mean 6 weeks...? Can you not download it? Where are you?
<freshmilk> wiijii: well this is what i have started out with and although it's connecting to the network i'm not getting a connection to the internet, i've tried pinging the router and i get nothing.
<tariq> i live in france, i can download but my graver doesn't work
<wiijii> freshmilk How do you know you're connected to the network? I assume you're here on IRC via another machine, right?
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: whenever I try to switch users without logging out my screen goes blank and nothing happens. could this be because I use proprietary drivers?
<wiijii> tariq - graver?
<defrysk> burner
<wiijii> ah
<wiijii> damn
<tariq> hum to put some file or something on a cd :p
<defrysk> teri20 euro's and you have a new one
<Liteshade> Is there a channel for OpenOffice Calc?
<defrysk> tariq, that is
<wiijii> tariq That sucks. Ummm could you not ask someone else to burn it? Or download it to USB stick and ask an internet cafe to do it? 6 weeks seems a long time even to have a CD shipped
<freshmilk> yeah, i'm using my macbook right now. i say that i'm connected because the wireless icon is showing three bars in the signal indicator.. when i right click that and select 'connection information' it has the router ip in there
<AndroidData> hi. I installed a printer driver but had to forcibly install it because it was listed as incompatible. is there a way to force apt not to remove the printer everytime I use apt-get -f install or complain about it whenever I try to install stuff?
<wiijii> freshmilk What do you mean it has the router IP on there?
<Miesco> How do I compare my dir and my backup dir?
<wiijii> freshmlik if you open a console and do 'iwconfig' what do you get
<tariq> how many Go do ubuntu take ?
<KIAaze> one CD=700MB
<freshmilk> wiijii: well i know the router ip is 192.168.1.254 and that is listed as the default route & primary dns under 'connection information'.
<KIAaze> 700Mo ;)
<toddoon> Can someone know how editing a dia file in xml?
<KIAaze> tariq, or did you mean when installed?
<wiijii> freshmilk Are you sure that's the router IP?
<mohanohi> hello pls somebody..
<Droopsta> I reinstalled windows xp on my first harddrive, and now I dont get the option to boot into my Linux harddrive. Anyone know what I can do to see Ubuntu in my boot screen?
<mohanohi> how to disable startup auto detection of network..
<wiijii> freshmilk Could you use your settings on your macbook and compare them with the Ubuntu machine?
<freshmilk> wiijii: not sure that is the router ip, but my macbook says it is
<n2diy> A wierd situation here, or I don't understand how this works? This box can play with my test box using vncviewer, but the test box cannot view this one. This box has the vncserver installed on it, and the test box doesn't. What's going on?
<sysdoc> Droopsta, u have to reinstall grub
<tariq> KIAaze, i didn't understand ur sentence (sorry it's a bit difficult for me ^)
<wiijii> freshmilk Do you know how to get ping working on your macbook - via the terminal/console?
<Miesco> How do I find all files that are not in one dir, but not in the other dir?
<freshmilk> wiijii: iwconfig says lo is down, wmaster0 is down, wlan0 is up, and pan0 is down
<Droopsta> sysdoc:I reinstall in my Linux drive?
<wiijii> freshmilk And is there any SSID information in there?
<AndroidData> is there no way to force apt to keep the app installed?
<Ronald> How can I watch my connection?  I'd like to see all of the urls for the requests leaving my machine.  Is this possible?
<KIAaze>  !fr | tariq
<ubottu> tariq: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tariq> thx :p
<sysdoc> Droopsta, see the wiki it has instruction on how to reinstall grub
<Droopsta> thanks
<vigo> mohanohi: Put in the LiveCD and fix grub. or something like that, then again, when you re-installed XP, you may have overwritten the Grub . it could be in BIOS, I think is a fix grub issue.
<Miesco> Do I have to do something crazy like find dir > dir, find dir2 > dir2, diff dir dir2
<Mean_Admin> hey all, I know firestarter can change iptables to allow only outbound connections to port 80 but can I have firestarter allow outbound connection to port 80 ONLY for a single designated app ?
<freshmilk> wiijii: could you suggest some commands for my mac terminal, i've tried ifconfig but that shows no ssid info
<wiijii> freshmilk Well you should be able to get the details by clicking on the wireless icon in the taskbar. But I was going to suggest trying to ping the router IP from the macbook
<Ronald> Anybody know how to watch all outbound requests?
<wiijii> freshmilk Unless your housemate has deliberately set up the router to be that IP, it's probably something else. It's usually 192.168.1.1 or *.100 or some such
<freshmilk> well the tcp/ip settings on the mac actually specify that the router is 192.168.1.254
<redhawk> wireshark has that option
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: Whenever I try to switch users  without logging out my screen goes blank and nothing happens. How do I fix this?
<Ronald> I'd like to get the URL/ip/query string that it's requesting
<redhawk> Ronald wireshark has that option
<freshmilk> wiijii: i know, i tried every known router ip default and got nothing. do you think this could a router thing, what about rebooting the router?
<Ronald> okay I'll try that.  Thanks
<SAP> Is there any one??
<wiijii> freshmilk And you can presumably ping the router from the macbook?
<Miesco> Whats a program to show the difference of 2 files?
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>   
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SAP> I need help in Ubuntu.
<freshmilk> wiijii: yes.
<sebsebseb> SAP: ok
<sebsebseb> what kind of help?
<biggerfisch> !ask | SAP
<ubottu> SAP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wiijii> freshmilk If the laptop is connected to the network but cannot access the internet, that usually suggests a DNS problem (converting address names to IP numbers). But the fact you cannot ping it suggests that there's no connectivity at all
<freshmilk> wiijii: 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=3.164 ms
<freshmilk> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.254: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.493 ms
<SAP> i'm knew in ubuntu.
<klausi> 482973488
<sebsebseb> SAP: ok  what do you want help with?
<sebsebseb> is it installed?
<wiijii> freshmilk OK. What about plugging an ethernet cable into the ubuntu box and pinging the router, just to make sure? Do you have that option?
<klausi> icq
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: Whenever I try to switch users  without logging out my screen goes blank and nothing happens. How do I fix this?
<SAP> can any one guide me in ubuntu career.
<wiijii> freshmilk And are you *sure* the encryption keys and type are correct?
<freshmilk> wiijii: added nightmare - ubuntu box has no ethernet card!!
<sebsebseb> SAP: are you trying to troll?
<redhawk> freshmilk can you surf by ip address
<wiijii> freshmilk Haha, nice! OK. So the USB dongle does work though, does it? I mean it's recognised so it should be OK... hmmmmm
<SAP> howz the career oppertunity in ubuntu?
<freshmilk> wiijii: when ubuntu asked me for the network password it only gave me wpa option, my mac says that it is wpa too
<SAP> no i'm from india.
<sebsebseb> SAP: depends on where you are in hte world
<sebsebseb> ah ha India may have Ubuntu jobs in the future there soon
<sebsebseb> if not already
<SAP> student of CS.
<freshmilk> wiijii: dongle does seem to work yes
<freshmilk> redhawk: i will try that
<sebsebseb> ,but rest of the world are very locked into Microsoft.  and Linux jobs tend to be for servers if anything, so not Ubuntu
<Myrtti> I think this is better addressed in #ubuntu-offtopic, SAP, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: I agree it's off topic
<freshmilk> redhawk: what is google's ip?
<SAP> but we don't have any course in ubuntu in here.
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<redhawk> one sec
<wiijii> 209.85.171.100
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: Whenever I try to switch users  without logging out my screen goes blank and nothing happens. How do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> SAP: so you want to learn Ubuntu properly, so that you can maybe have a job with it?
<freshmilk> thanks
<SAP> yes i want to learn ubuntu.
<redhawk> 74.125.67.100 is the ip i got from pinging google.com
<SAP> infact i've collected a free cd.
<sebsebseb> SAP: ok pm me
<SAP> but i don't have any idea.
<sebsebseb> SAP: ok privte message me
<SAP> from where should i start my career?
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: Whenever I try to switch users  without logging out my screen goes blank and nothing happens. How do I fix this?
<wiijii> biggerfisch I don't think anyone has a suggestion at the moment
<sebsebseb> SAP: first  you need to get it installed and learn some stuff about it
<biggerfisch> wiijii ok Ill try later
<mustangg> hey the chan. I'm looking for an idea of what type of problem I might have were I to use the x86 package version of an app on my x86-64 box rather than an x86-64 package version. Say for example a disk imaging application such as mondorescue.
<lanoxx-> anyone here familiar with gnome development, i was just wondering how to load an applet into the gnome panel that i compiled by my self?
<SAP> i installed it but it's not working. after 2 minutes my computer is hanged. ihave windows too but it works properly.
<biggerfisch> wiijii or my computer could decide to work now lol
<sebsebseb> SAP: ok you are in the right channel for  now at least
<wiijii> nice
<sebsebseb> SAP: it hangs?   it won't load up properly?
<freshmilk> wiijii: redhawk: can't connect to google ip (209.85.171.100 or 74.125.67.100)
<redhawk> what about tracert have you tried that
<wiijii> freshmilk Do you know if there is a MAC filter on your wireless network? I.e. does it discriminate based on the MAC address of the client?
<SAP> yeah may be i did some wrong in the time of dual booting installation.
<sebsebseb> SAP: which version of Ubuntu?  and how much RAM does your computer have?
<SAP> can you tell me that where from i can learn ubuntu?
<redhawk> or a rule on the firewall preventing you from connecting
<wiijii> freshmilk And when you do 'iwconfig' does your wlan0 or whatever have 'ESSID: "<yournetnamehere>"'?
<freshmilk> wiijii: i'm not sure how i would determine that...
<sebsebseb> SAP: yeah see my PM
<freshmilk> wiijii: hold on...
<SAP> i have 1024 ram and its version is 8.04.1
<freshmilk> wiijii: i will have a look!
<wiijii> freshmilk Your mate who set up the net will probably be able to tell you if there's a mac filter
<Matic> SAP, this is one of the places to start learning and ofcourse searching online with tools like google, very few learn linux in school, theres so much wealth of information online!
<freshmilk> wiijii: yes it does
<wiijii> fershmilk However you would't be able to connect at all if that was the case
<nivalis> SAP, are you interested in learning GNU/Linux in general or more the ways ubuntu differ from other distros?
<sebsebseb> SAP: did you put swap space?  how big was your  / root partition.  how did you install Ubuntu?
<wiijii> freshmilk and 'Mode: Managed' and an 'Access Point' bit with some hex numbers after it? 'Access Point: A0:E1:83...' something like that?
<SAP> i put 5gb for swap and 5gb for /root
<freshmilk> wiijii: access point: 00:90:D0:DD:27:2E
<wiijii> freshmilk: Hmmmmm so it does seem that it's connected. Weirder and weirder
<freshmilk> wiijii: mode: managed .. freq:2.462ghz
<eseven73> Where can I get freenx? I cant seem to find it in the repos and googles failing me at the moment
<freshmilk> wiijii: quite!
<wiijii> freshmilk And yet you can't even ping it... damn
<freshmilk> wiijii: do you think it's worth rebooting the router?
<wiijii> freshmilk I don't suppose you have another wireless card you can use either? That's where we started this issue right? Probably won't make a diff rebooting the router, but hey, it's worth a try
<SAP> i'm so much interested in ubuntu but bad thing is in here there is no way to start with it.
<freshmilk> wiijii: no, but i'm thinking about buying one!
<Miesco> this is bs, whats wrong with my external hd, I had 50 gb free, now its all gone
<wiijii> freshmilk Might be an idea... but then maybe we're just missing something obvious. I don't spose you have dual boot on the ubuntu laptop?
<BuM> re
<vigo> SAP: Why not?
<freshmilk> wiijii: it's a wubi installation
<wiijii> freshmilk: wubi?
<redhawk> its like a shortcut install on windows
<freshmilk> wiijii: creates a fake partition inside windows i think
<gui-lover> how can i fix my desktop symbols under gnome?
<LjL> !freenx | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<gui-lover> fixate
<freshmilk> http://wubi-installer.org/
<wiijii> ok - so can you use the usb dongle from windows?
<Miesco> /dev/sdc1             148G  143G     0 100% /media/disk
<freshmilk> wiijii: indeed
<wiijii> freshmilk .... wtf. What is the exact model of the dongle?
<Miesco> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Miesco> /dev/sdc1             148G  143G     0 100% /media/disk
<SAP> vigo: idon't understand.
<Miesco> Wtf is that shit
<FloodBot1> Miesco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freshmilk> wiijii: i might as well get my housemate to reboot his router before going down another long path...
<Miesco> fuck you flootbot, someone tell me what that shit is
<vigo> SAP: Can you download it?
<freshmilk> wiijii: it's a Netgear WG111v3 54mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
<SAP> vigo: what should i download? and from where?
<wiijii> Abusing a floodbot... wow
<freshmilk> wiijii: i will be gone for a moment..! i'm am going to try a reboot of the router ...
<wiijii> ok freshmilk have you used ndiswrapper? Ah, ok
<vigo> SAP: one second...
<dar_> elo
<dar_> after doing a dist-upgrade from gutsy-->hardy now the reading of wmv with firefox doesn't work
<redhawk> does anyone know of a good alternative to cinepaint
<vigo> SAP: http://www.ubuntu.com/ or http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<SAP> i already have the OS
<Kottizen> Hi
<Kottizen> Is it someone here?
<Talkradio> hi
<Kottizen> I need some help
<vigo> SAP: You can download it or try the WUBI if you are on windows
<redhawk> what do you need help with
<dtcrshr> dont ask to ask Kottizen just do it
<Hoffi1995> -de
<vigo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Kottizen> I have updated from 8.04 to 8.10. But, when I started 8.10, the loading-panel come, and it load to 100%. After that it was black, but the computer still work. Why? :(
<redhawk> what do you mean the computer still worked
<Kottizen> It was o.
<Kottizen> on*
<Kottizen> But the screen was black.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, kde, gnome?
<Kottizen> GNOME.
<mistrynitesh> hello all, someone please tell me what is the command to see the UUID  of a partition?
<caimlas__> Kottizen, can you switch to a vt?
<caimlas__> Kottizen, see the mouse, etc?
<caimlas__> ssh to it?
<Kottizen> caimlas__: How will I do that?
<Kottizen> The mouse lights.
<Jack_Sparrow> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Kottizen> But I don't see a cursor.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, ctl-alt-F1 (through F6)
<Kottizen> caimlas__: Oh, something happend! :)
<Kottizen> "login"
<vigo> YAY
<caimlas__> Kottizen, ctl-alt-f7
<Kottizen> I have login now.
<Pretto> mistrynitesh, vol_id
<caimlas__> Kottizen, GUI or text?
<Kottizen> text
<caimlas__> c-a F7
<caimlas__> Kottizen, see if X works now
<mrjohns1> Hi! I'm having some trouble with setting up quota. I have set up group quota with a soft and hard limit. But the user can't exceed the soft limit at all. it acts like an hard limit. Any tips? The partition is ext3 with grpquota mount option. repquota show correct soft and hard limit.
<Kottizen> caimlas__: Ok.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, which video card?
<Kottizen> No, it does not works. Back to the black screen.
<Kottizen> caimlas__: How will i see that?
<freshmilk_> wiijii: ok, rebooted the router, nothing's changed! i haven't tried using ndiswrapper yet.. i'll go ahead and try that. thanks for your help!!
<caimlas__> Kottizen, c-a backspace, see if X restarts for you.
<Kottizen> caimlas__: Ok, thanks
<caimlas__> Kottizen, you don't know which video card your system has?
<Kottizen> caimlas__: No.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, c-a = shorthand for ctl-alt
<redhawk> are you sure the firewall isn't locked up freshmilk
<Kottizen> caimlas__: But my graphic card is from ATI.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, ok.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, just wanted to make sure it wasn't ancient or some sort of off-brand POS
<Kottizen> Ok.
<wiijii> freshmilk No worries. I did a little search on your card and I think you need to use ndiswrapper to get things working. It's a bit of a pain, but it should be doable. If the problem persists I'm pretty sure you could get an expresscard or even another usb (check it's supported!) for not too much money
<Kottizen> When I pressed ca, backspace it "light" on the screen for a halv secound :S
<caimlas__> Kottizen, you could try logging into console (back to ctl-alt-F1 or such) and moving your .gnome2 directory to see if a 'fresh start' of X fixes the problem. or logging in as a different user.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, wait, save that thought
<Kottizen> Ok.
<Kottizen> I wait. :)
<caimlas__> Kottizen, you are able to get to the graphical login, correct?
<caimlas__> ie the gnome login screen?
<Kottizen> No
<Kottizen> I can get the command-login.
<Kottizen> But not the graphic.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, do you see the black X on the checkerboard when X first starts?
<Kottizen> Hmm
<Kottizen> caimlas__: I don't understand you :(
<caimlas__> Kottizen, then I'm guessing "no"
<Kottizen> I am not so good at English.
<Kottizen> Ok.
<mezy> great
<caimlas__> Kottizen, oh, I see
<mrjohns1> Hi! I'm having some trouble with setting up quota. I have set up group quota with a soft and hard limit. But the user can't exceed the soft limit at all. it acts like an hard limit. Any tips? The partition is ext3 with grpquota mount option. repquota show correct soft and hard limit.
<Kottizen> 13 year, Sweden.
<Kottizen> I have also tried to install 8.10 today, but when i choose "install" from the CD I got a black screen :(
<caimlas__> Kottizen, do you see a black letter "X" on the a dithered grey/checkerboard/chessboard when Xorg first starts up? (Do you know what Xorg is?)
<Kottizen> 8.04 is the only one which works.
<caimlas__> Kottizen, ah sounds like it might be a video issue.
<caimlas__> or a driver issue.
<Kottizen> :(
<caimlas__> Kottizen, how old is the computer?
<Kottizen> Very new
<Kottizen> From may
<Kottizen> Last year
<caimlas__> that's not very new. :) that's a year old!
<Kottizen> Okey ;)
<Kottizen> It was new when i bought ut xD
<caimlas__> Kottizen, yeah, and my wife was young and hot when I married her.
<``Tyler``> im using ubuntu 64 bit 8.10 and i need to install ndiswrapper to use a windows driver for my internet adapter is there a way i can download it in windows?
<LjL> if i have a TV card whose remote control apparently gets recognized in Ubuntu, and a module for it gets loaded, and a /dev/input/eventX device is created, but nothing ever shows up in it... what could be the reason?
<caimlas__> Kottizen, only thing I can suggest at this point is to log in from the console and look carefully at the end of the Xorg log file in /var/log (should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Kottizen> caimlas__: Ok.
<Kottizen> caimlas__: *read*
<tiyowan> Tyler....I think you can search for the packages and download them manually.
<marcel1607> ``Tyler``, you dont have to use ndis
<caimlas__> Kottizen, I have work to do, sorry I couldn't dig deeper with you.
<marcel1607> ``Tyler``, are you sure your nic doesnt work?
<Kottizen> caimlas__: Ok, can i check that file in "nano"?
<``Tyler``> its the wireless that doesnt work
<``Tyler``> it returns UNCLAIMED
<Kottizen> caimlas__: Thanks :)
<mezy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<marcel1607> ``Tyler``, what kernel are you running
<tiyowan> ``Tyler``, what card do you have?
<``Tyler``> netgear WG311 v3
<``Tyler``> not sure what kernel
<LjL> ``Tyler``: uname -r will tell you
<marcel1607> uname -a
<marcel1607> -r is better
<LjL> -a is more comprehensive
<``Tyler``> is there a way to install this windows driver then?
<Cool_Guy> can anyone get pump going with ubuntu? (distcc)
<marcel1607> ``Tyler``, why?
<``Tyler``> so i can get online
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, sure, just download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com.  Make sure to get the package for the correct version.
<framlan> Hi . . . this is a really newbie question, but is there any way to get Nautilus to show and sort by file location?  I can't even get it to show the file locations when I do a search.  Any suggestions?
<tiyowan> ``Tyler``, I think that card has an Atheros chipset.
<Doonz> Does someone know of a text based (to be used in an ssh session) web browser that supports javascript
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, will a wired connection not work?
<Penguin99> Hello @ all! Does anybody know a prog like fake webcam to show precaptured Videos as a live webcam stream on ubuntu?
<``Tyler``> i dont have a long enough cat5
<LjL> Doonz: there is one, now which one is it... well, edbrowser supports it, but it's not your run-of-the-mill browser
<tiyowan> ``Tyler``, are you sure you need to install ndiswrapper for it?
<``Tyler``> i was following the help files
<Doonz> ljl and it runs in the shell?
<Mrkrabz> Hello
<``Tyler``> is that how you use windows drivers?
<gafir> hi, in order to develop asp.net / MSSQL applications, I installed mono-xsp 2 package, should I also install mono-xsp, or is it the same?
<tiyowan> ``Tyler``, hang on a moment.
<LjL> Doonz: yes, but it's not graphical. i mean, it can't be graphical since it runs on the shell... but it's actually command-line based, unlike w3m or links
<``Tyler``> ok
<mrjohns1> Hi! I'm having some trouble with setting up quota. I have set up group quota with a soft and hard limit. But the user can't exceed the soft limit at all. it acts like an hard limit. Any tips? The partition is ext3 with grpquota mount option. repquota show correct soft and hard limit.
<Doonz> LjL ok thanx
<LjL> Doonz: but there is another that can be compiled with javascript support... possibly w3m, i can't remember
<Doonz> crap
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, for wg111v3, you will probably need to use ndiswrapper.  I'd recommend however, using the WIN98 drivers, not the Win2k/WinXP
<Doonz> edbrowser isnt in the package list
<marcel1607> ``Tyler``, did you try this link: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<LjL> Doonz: edbrowse, not edbrowser - it is
<Kottizen> Is it someone here who can help me with a graphic epic fail? :)
<Doonz> oh
<Doonz> brb
<``Tyler``> i have the xp driver i downloaded do you know where i can find the 98?
<``Tyler``> i dont have the disc i cant find it
<``Tyler``> lol
<Doonz> i just need it to quickly change a setting on my router than im all good
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, or maybe I'm thinking of the wg111v2
<Mrkrabz> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu Server edition but when booting up it says grant@Ubuntuserver:~$ and i can type it, but how do i even get to the desktop?
<tiyowan> ``Tyler`, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/success-netgear-wg311v3-400257/
<``Tyler``> where can i find ndiswrapper in this package list
<framlan> Hi.  Anyone willing to try to answer a simple newbie Nautilus question?
<LjL> Doonz: elinks is the one with javascript support, but it's disabled by default in the Ubuntu version - you'd have to recompile it
<marcel1607> framlan, just ask man
<tiyowan> ``Tyler``, that link details the steps needed for you to get it working. You're right, you do need ndiswrapper. Hang on again please, I'll fetch the link to the packages
<framlan> marcell607:  Any way to get Nautulis to show/sort by file location in the search output?
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, are you running intrepid?
<Matic> Markos, that's all it's supposed to display, but you can install desktops such as gnome, kde etc but most preferablly gnome for ubuntu
<Mrkrabz> anyone can help?
<``Tyler``> yes
<``Tyler``> 64bit
<LjL> if i have a TV card whose remote control apparently gets recognized in Ubuntu, and a module for it gets loaded, and a /dev/input/eventX device is created, but nothing ever shows up in it... what could be the reason?
<Matic> Markos, sorry that's not yours
<marcel1607> Mrkrabz, startx
<Mrkrabz> that simpel :p
<Mrkrabz> simple
<marcel1607> Mrkrabz, did you install something like gnome/kde?
<Mrkrabz> not that i know
<mib_brxvx2> has anyone install office 07 with wine ? is it possible?
<Mrkrabz> i just installed ubuntu server
<``Tyler``> mib_brxvx2, i havent tried
<Mrkrabz> oh btw startx dosent do anything
<nivalis> Mrkrabz, why do you need X on a server?
<Mrkrabz> X?
<Matic> Mrkrabz, ubuntu servers and all other linux servers do not have desktops, but you can install one like gnome
<Mrkrabz> How to do that?
<Matic> Mrkrabz, the questions again comes what do you want to do with the server?
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, looks like you'll need http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ndiswrapper-common and http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9  You'll need to install the ndiswrapper-common first.
<Mrkrabz> i cant burn a disk, Because its not runing an OS.
<nivalis> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<milligan_> I'm getting Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"., in eclipse, which seems to be causing JMenus and stuff not work. The JFrame pops up, with the correct size .. but nothing else displays. Any ideas how I can work around it? Disabling xinerama is not an option.
<Mrkrabz> Well i Was going to run my firewall on it.
<``Tyler``> i can just stick these on a flash drive right
<Mrkrabz> And/or storage.
<Dabbu> i am using my phone modem to connect to internet...my phone get connected but i am not able to browse..any help ??
<tiyowan> ``Tyler``, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=intrepid&arch=amd64&searchon=names&keywords=ndiswrapper - There you go.
<LjL> Dabbu: wrong DNS? is it connected right now?
<imbezol> i tried to install some fonts, one of which is ttf-mathematica4.1. it can't install the package because the download isn't correct and it can't remove it so i get an error about it every time i use a package manager. any ideas on fixing this?
<LjL> imbezol: pastebin the error
<Dabbu> LjL: no ,i am on windows now
<Matic> Mrkrabz, just install desktop ubuntu distros such as Hardy, intrepid or even gutsy
<eternalswd> ``Tyler``, yeah, putting it on a flash drive should work.
<nivalis> Mrkrabz, if you want a graphical environment on your server i would recommend something more lightweight, like openbox or lxde
<Dabbu> LjL: wrong DNS?
<Mrkrabz> how do i install that?
<LjL> Dabbu: what are you using to connect? just network-manager?
<Mrkrabz> i mean, i cant copy disks
<Dabbu> LjL: yes
<Mrkrabz> because the PC i am runing Ubuntu on has got the DVD drives
<Mrkrabz> this computer here they are Messed up
<imbezol> i tried to install some fonts, one of which is ttf-mathematica4.1. it can't install the package because the download isn't correct and it can't remove it so i get an error about it every time i use a package manager. any ideas on fixing this?
<LjL> Dabbu: and i suppose it configures itself by DHCP?
<imbezol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125378/
<gafir> question: is there a way to have a local copy of a MSSQL (Microsoft) database on Ubuntu, I can't find any package for a MSSQL "Server"
<Dabbu> LjL: i tried with wvdial but same problem
<archerseven> ok, does anyone have any idea how to use your computer as a bluetooth headset for your cellphone?
<``Tyler``> thanks for the help everyone
<jarens> question about cups
<LjL> Dabbu: i'd try typing the "route" command in a shell, and see if there is an entry saying roughly:   *     your-ISP-IP-address    somethingelse
<Matic> Mrkrabz, try to direct your question to a particular user by typing their usernames followed by a comma or you can type the first three characters and press Tab key to autocomplete please
<Dabbu> LjL: on network manager its connect through dialup setup...
<SixThreeOh> Erm completely wrong place to go and off topic but I can't find a general and have no place to go, does anyone know a non expletive containing term for a panty thief? I know there's a prober one but can't remember it.
<jarens> the job name doesn't shows up in the logs
<wal3> hello. I have a few big tar.gz archive. Is there a way to extract a certain file without reading the whole tarball?
<jarens> how can I solve that problem  ?
<Pici> SixThreeOh: This is way offtopic for here.  ##linguistics
<LjL> Dabbu: if there isn't, add it, by typing "sudo route add default gw ip.address.of.isp" (you can obtain that address by looking at the "peer" in "ifconfig", i believe)
<Dabbu> LjL: i am not on my laptop now so what i can do
<LjL> imbezol: i'd just go and bypass the post-remove script
<crdlb> wal3: no, tar.gz files are .tar archives which are compressed together
<imbezol> ljl: how is that done?
<mezy_> i feel like giving up on ubuntu
<imbezol> ljl: sure it's not the pre-removal script?
<dominic_bredoto> wthfck with openVZ on intrepid?
<Matic> mezy_, what's the problem?
<dominic_bredoto> why does i cannt find openvz kernel?
<eternalswd> Mrkrabz, "sudo apt-get install lxde" will install lxde (run without quotes).  I would recommend that over plain openbox.
<LjL> imbezol: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-mathematica4.1.postrm (might not be the exact name, just look for ones starting with mathematica), and put "exit 0" in the second line (just after the #!/bin/sh)
<Mrkrabz> ok thanks
<LjL> imbezol: and yes, it might be the prerm
<Mrkrabz> ete, thanks
<Mrkrabz> i forgot tab >.>
<axisys> how do I boot from a livecd iso over the network?
<Dabbu> LjL: i will add the DNS ip or what ?
<LjL> Dabbu: err, if you're not on the computer involved, i guess... nothing?
<eper3z> how can i pull up my network adapters via terminal?
<unop> eper3z, pull up? what do you mean?  list them?
<Matic> eper3z, use command ifconfig
<LjL> Dabbu: if you have it set to configure itself by DHCP, then you shouldn't need DNS
<eper3z> yes
<eper3z> list them
<unop> eper3z, ifconfig -a
<maryjorge> hola
<eper3z> ok thanks
<Dabbu> LjL: yes that is configured to use DHCP
<javier02> hello, i've got a huge problem, yesterday i installed opensuse in another partition of my disk deleteng debian... today when i try to boot into ubuntu, it doesn't find the kernel. i'm using a live cd. i already checked, and the kernel is there. what can i do?
<mezy_> Matic: i cant seem to install ubuntu  on a usb. i've beeing folling a guid since yesterday and hadn't had any help on understanding  it and figuring out im doing wrong
<maryjorge> algun español
<LjL> !es | maryjorge
<ubottu> maryjorge: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dominic_bredoto> why do i can not find openVZ kernel in intrepid?Does anybody know?
<maryjorge> tks
<LjL> javier02: well then the grub config file might be wrong... have a peek in /boot/grub/menu.lst (the one on your *boot* partition, which is probably opensuse now, not ubuntu)
<Mrkrabz> eternalswd, thanks
<javier02> LjL. i'll check that right away
<tiyowan> Speaking of
<Mrkrabz> eternalswd, is that basicly a desktop which i can have a firewall and storage on?
<archerseven> mezy_: it is just my opinion, but if you're going to run linux off of a thumb drive, i don't recommend using Ubuntu.   It's supposed to be possible, but i've personally used thumbdrive linux and i think it's just easier to get a version more made for that.
<hechu> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Matic> mezy_, must you use usb?
<eternalswd> javier02, you may need to reconfigure grub.
<tiyowan> er, speaking of wi-fi problems, I'm having trouble getting Realtek chipset card working in Intrepid. The signal strength reported is very low, even when I have my laptop close to my router.
<dominic_bredoto> Please help! OpenVZ in intrepid?!!!
<eternalswd> javier02, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sparr> any thoughts on a workaround for this bug, where the driver assigns my NIC a random MAC every reboot?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/82108
<unitedpotsmokers> hello ubuntu user... i got trouble now, im using ubuntu hardy heron, but at certain program i use ms windows, now i used virtualbox. the problem is how to add drive d & e in virtualbox? it show drive c and dvdrw only. please help...
<mezy_> Matic: i dont want to install it on my computer, because of the last time i install ubuntu. couldnt get rib of ubuntu and grub
<sebsebseb>  
<imbezol> LjL: it was failing to deregister the font since it was never properly registered. commenting that part out of prerm let it proceed and remove the files. thanks for the help.
<tiyowan> sparr...um, perhaps you might write a bash script using machanger to set the correct MAC address on startup? A bit of a hack, though.
<mezy_> archerseven: i really like ubuntu and getting use to using it.
<dominic_bredoto> nothing.......
<rapist> hey guise
<dominic_bredoto> =(
<jarens> does anyone knows why Cups doesn't show up the file name in the
<jarens>                queue and in the logs with ubuntu ?
<LjL> imbezol: yeah, doing that is a bit... crude, and may lead to trouble sometimes - but in this case, since as you say the fonts were never registered in the first place, i believe it'll do no harm
<sebsebseb> mezy_: I just joined again, so just read your reply to the other guy.   to get rid of Ubuntu just delete it's partitions from the Live CD.   as for Grub the last remaning bit in the Master Boot Record (MBR) (first section of hard disk)  the WIndows CD will go over
<rapist> I love ubunmtuuuu
<LjL> !ot | rapist
<ubottu> rapist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Matic> mezy_, I can promise you that if you follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick you will definitely make it through
<eternalswd> Mrkrabz, you don't need a desktop for firewall and storage, though it may be easier to configure things through the graphical interface.  For firewall, you'll want to either look into using iptables (without gui) or firestarter (with gui).  Storage depends on what you want.  smb, sshfs, afp, etc.
<archerseven> mezy_: that I understand, but I, too, have to ask, must you use a flash drive? it seems more effort than it's worth
<Matic> mezy_, at first it's frustrating but be patient
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, VirtualBox isn't showing your actual C: drive is it?  Isn't Windows reinstalled in a Virtual Machine?  VirtualBox isn't really intended to be used with partitions on HDs, it's designed to work with images...
<itscodyxx> Hello
<sebsebseb> hi
<javier02> eternalswd ,  LjL : here is my grub in opensuse http://pastebin.ca/1351110
<Mrkrabz> eternalswd, No idea what they are, i just want storage of files etc, I have a 1MB LAN line so yeah
<Matic> archerseven, you are right but one has a choice
<Mrkrabz> 100MB LAND line
<Mrkrabz> fLAN*#
<sparr> tiyowan: where would i put that script so it runs before any other network stuff?
<Mrkrabz> LAN
<Mrkrabz> god i cant type :P
<sebsebseb> itscodyxx: want help with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<itscodyxx> I am kind of having problems setting up an ICS from my Laptop to my Xbox 360, is there anyone who could help me with doing this?
<sebsebseb> itscodyxx: not sure about that, but there is a way to install Ubuntu on an Xbox, but not sure about how that is done either
<tiyowan> sparr: In one of the directories...init.d, I think. I'm sorry for being vague, but I'm running Windows right now. :)
<LjL> javier02: uhm... you can see that the Ubuntu entry has no kernel info on it at all. i don't think that's right
<Mrkrabz> I did sudo apt-get install lxde and its installed and done evreything i got back to the line with grant@ubuntuserver:~$
<Mrkrabz> what now?
<archerseven> matic:  that i respect, i guess if you love ubuntu enough it's probably worth the effort.  like i said, I personally, don't know that it'd be worth the effort (for me)
<gablin> Anyone here knows how to get WiFi working on Ubuntu 8.10? The NIC is an Atheros AR242 (or something like it) and I've JUST finished installing the OS. Haven't updated all packages yet.
<LjL> javier02: in Ubuntu, you'd try to automatically update the config file with "update-grub", but i don't know if that's available in SuSE
<eternalswd> Mrkrabz, are you connecting to it via windows?  os x? another linux box?
<LjL> javier02: otherwise, just add a kernel line manually
<sebsebseb> gablin: I think you need Madwifi
<javier02> ok
<nivalis> Mrkrabz, how about setting up sshd then you can mount disks with sshfs and you dont need any other ports open? also, you can keep a screen with rtorrent and such on the fileserver and ssh into it when needed?
<sebsebseb> !athros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about athros
<Mrkrabz> eternalswd, What do you mean
<sebsebseb> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<itscodyxx> Yeah, basically, I am having a problem just bridging the connection over to my Xbox, and I really am clueless as to what I should enter Static IP-wise in my 360's connection settings
<unitedpotsmokers> Zykotic, i only see drive c (a new drive where i install windows with virtual box) but i also have extended drive (drive d and drive e). but it not show,
<mezy_> Matic: doing this, will it let me update the files for ubuntu?
<tiyowan> sparr: And I think you'd need the script to run *after* the network manager finishes loading. Ah yes. You could try sticking by using the GUI tool. It's in System -> Admin. -> Startup I think. Startup-Manager will let you control your startup stuff. That's what I have installed.
<gablin> sebsebseb, I've downloaded that, and just finished "sudo make install"
<Mrkrabz> Is it possible to talk over PM? Kinda confused :P
<Incarus> Mrkrabz, yes
<gablin> sebsebseb: How do I know if it should be working? I don't see a "wlan0" when running ifconfig.
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> gablin: not sure, but  I  researched  getting an atheros to work
<spiongraz> my audigy soundcard has several outputs how can i configure alsa to use the output as default i want it to use?
<sebsebseb> gablin: ,beasue I was going to help someone else
<hechu> !cn
<sebsebseb> gablin: so I got loads of links saved
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gablin> sebsebseb: Ok. Care to share any of them?
<sebsebseb> gablin: ok
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, compare the drive C: you see in VirtualBox to your actual drive C:  -- I doubt they are the same.  As i said Virtualbox was not designed to see actual parititions, it's means to work with it's own internal image files -- I has seen some attempts to use actual partitions, but I've never tried it myself...  your trying something that could be quite difficult to accomplish i'm affraid...
<sebsebseb> gablin: pm and i'll copy there, bugger pastebin
<itscodyxx> Essentially, I downloaded Firestarter, but I don't know how to specifically set it up to share my connection over to my 360
<Gosujii-sama> anyone around?
<sebsebseb> yes
<Gosujii-sama> got a question i cant seem to find answer too
<LjL> if i have a TV card whose remote control apparently gets recognized in Ubuntu, and a module for it gets loaded, and a /dev/input/eventX device is created, but nothing ever shows up in it... what could be the reason?
<fotorebelion2> hello can somebody help me... i am trying to connect to internet on my other computer.. its an acer travelmate,, runing xubuntu..interpid.. and with the nm-applet it sees this  wifi.. and conectes to it, i even get an ip adress, i double check in iwconfig and ifconfig and all works well
<Incarus> !ask | Gosujii-sama
<ubottu> Gosujii-sama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fotorebelion2> but i cant navegate
<fotorebelion2> however this laptop conected to the same essid works perfect
<Incarus> <fotorebelion2>, navigate? in what?
<Zykotic> LjL, do you have LIRC running?  "ps aux | grep lirc" like it's lircd but not sure...
<SAngeli>  hi, I just finished installing Ubuntu in Italian. I tried to install KMail but got it installed in English. Howcome? 1) where and how to obtain docs for upating the repositories for applications? 2) Why did I get English rather than Italian? How to avoid so?
<Gosujii-sama> ubuntu hardy the package iroffer installed it and got it running opened ports on router (forwarded) and put in ports into ufw 1025-1125 and set the config iroffer to start 1025 (it increases 100 heince 1025-1125) however its still getting blocked
<Gosujii-sama> what else could be blocking it
<hechu> fotorebelion2, did the IP address of acer is the same sub-net as your other computer which connect to the essid?
<LjL> Zykotic: not currently, but i've tried it (both it and "inputlirc"). still, i was under the impression that with or without lirc, /dev/input/eventX should show stuff when pressing buttons
<Scunizi> Is there a way Ubuntu can connect to a citrix server?
<Incarus> <Gosujii-sama>, check iptables
<unitedpotsmokers> Zykotic,  ok... i understand now. hmm.. i have document to open in drive D, and i want install a windows software which located in drive e. but im using ubuntu now, i can only use windows with virtualbox. u have any idea Zykotic  to solve my problem?
<fotorebelion2> yes
<cantoma> hey, if I start a process like "./my_program &" is it suppose to get independent from the shell that it created? This is because if I close the shell window it is still running in the memory!!
<Gosujii-sama> so ignore the ufw all together and manually work the ip tables?
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, yes
<Gosujii-sama> there a site on the cmds for it?
<hechu> fotorebelion2, and can you ping to the gateway?
<erUSUL> cantoma: maybe he detaches it self from its parent
<Scunizi> Incarus: the thing is it's setup to give Mac users access to a MS online system.. any guidance on how to go about this would be great.
<seemanta> does anyone know how to make magic sysrq work in gnome on a laptop
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, do you want to connect ubuntu and ms?
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, over citrix?
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, (option A) try installing the MS software in ubuntu using Wine (option B) install the software inside of VirtualBox -- required for either option -- copy the file you need of of D: to your home directory
<Scunizi> Incarus: I'd like to connect Ubuntu to this online site that's utilizing citrix for Mac Access.
<fotorebelion2> from this one i can
<fotorebelion2> but from the other it says operation not permited
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, Ubuntu -> Mac -> MS
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, do you want to access ms or mac?
<mike_electron> i have hp dv2799en laptop and installed ubuntu on it..but i couldnt get my wifi to work
<unitedpotsmokers> ok. i will try opt a. how to install wine zykotic?
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, hm, you want to connect the citrix server
<hechu> fotorebelion2, try /bin/ping 192.168.XX.XX
<mezy_> i still cant install it
<Scunizi> Incarus: well... sort of I guess.. the site is ties specifically to IE6+ and the folks that manage the system have finally realized that MS is not the only game in town and have set up citrix access for macs..
<cantoma> erUSUL: it seems to
<Scunizi> *tied
<unitedpotsmokers> ops,, sorry i already have wine
<unitedpotsmokers> i forgot
<cantoma> erUSUL: did you know how to kill a list of process by knowing their name?
<Kottizen> ps x
<fotorebelion2> i get the same error
<Scunizi> Incarus: If I can utilize the Mac portal on citrix via Ubuntu it would simplify my life tremendously.
<cantoma> otherwise I have to kill around 100 numbers
<erUSUL> cantoma: killall and pskill take process names...
<LjL> cantoma: man killall
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, hm, i think you have to install Citrix ICAClient
<cantoma> i don't want to kill all the process just some
<mrwes> Incarus, is there a MAC ICAClient now?
<Scunizi> Incarus: is that available for Ubuntu or linux in general?
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, "sudo apt-get install wine", once it's installed try "wine PROGRAM-TO-INSTALL" so long as that works you should be a "Wine" submenu in applications that looks a little bit like the layout of a MS Start Menu...
<Incarus> mrwes, i thought ubuntu?
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, yes, it is
<mrwes> Incarus, yah there's a Ubuntu client
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+connect+citrix+server&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, here's the howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<mrwes> Incarus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingCitrix
<Incarus> mrwes, ...
<Scunizi> Incarus: thanks!  I'll paruse the links and see if I can get it working.. mrwes thanks to you too.
<mrwes> :)
<Incarus> <Scunizi>, np
<mrwes> you're getting slow :P
<Javier88> thank you. i'm back in my old ubuntu now :D
<hechu> fotorebelion2, how many ethernet adapters on your computer?
<Incarus> mrwes, what? I?
<mrwes> heh
<Makdaam> hello, where can I get a working gnome-keyring-manager for hardy?
<mrwes> Incarus, that was the only thing keeping my wife from trying Ubuntu -- Citrix support
<nyad> hello, I am trying to host warcraft3 games with wine, I did this on 8.04 no problem, but in 8.10 people can't join my games but I can join theirs. I have forwarded all my ports and the system is configured the same as my 8.04 one yet they can't join, what must I do to fix this?
<nyad> must I add the warcraft server to /etc/hosts?  or should I place my lan IP of 10,0,0,x there?
<Incarus> mrwes, k
<fotorebelion2> the acer lists eth0 for cable wlan0 for wifi and pan0.. which i dont realy know whati it is
<sebsebseb> nyad: wrong channel try #winehq
<sebsebseb> nyad: and make sure you get latest wine from  winhq.org
<sebsebseb> instead of Ubuntu repo
<unitedpotsmokers> Zykotic, thank you very much, i try now, brb
<Incarus> nyad, you can try this
<hechu> fotorebelion2, pan0 might be your 1394 firewire adapter.
<hechu> fotorebelion2, but strange, usually you should can use ping command.
<prjktdtnt> I have a Dell 22" LCD connected to my 1420's VGA output and although it detects the screen correctly and sets the correct resolution i have trailers coming off the graphics as if it is the wrong resolution
<Incarus> mrwes, i saw an old solaris server with cde (the old kde) connected with windows nt over citrix
<nyad> sebsebseb: yes that could be a possibility that new wine has stopped it from working
<nyad> Incarus: try what?
<Incarus> nyad, try adding new rules to iptables
<thrope> can anyone point me to an up to date howto to quickly create self signed ssl cert for apache2 on latest ubuntu
<unitedpotsmokers> Zykotic, where is default folder for wallpaper in ubuntu. i want to paste all my wallpapers there, because current location of my wallpaper is locate in drive d, the problem is when i login to ubuntu it will not load the wallapaper, until i open drive d once, the wallpaper will show
<fotorebelion2> yes i know.. this is really strange.. it was working fine last night. :_(
<Mrkrabz> "Web Browser/2 wont start when i launch it.
<Zykotic> Incarus, CDE is not really the cold KDE, CDE is Sun's proprietary Common Desktop Envirtonment, not really related to KDE other then they are both Windows Envirtonments
<Incarus> <Zykotic>, k
<mrwes> Incarus, very kewl
<Makdaam> nvm, got a working package from debian
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, make a folder for your wallpaper in your home directory and move your wallpaper there, then add the wallpaper to gnome.
<Incarus> <Zykotic>, cde is dead (3.0 @ 22. Juli 2002)
<thrope> at the moment I am copying across apache2-ssl-certificate and ssleay.cnf from an old machine - but there must be a recommended way for the current version?
<Zykotic> Incarus, install Solaris and you'll see it
<lo127> in a server, is it possible to encrypt the harddrives so that it can be used as an samba / nfs share and if the power is lost the disk are automatically locked?
<hechu> fotorebelion2, try run "ls -l /bin/ping"
<sebsebseb> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<Incarus> <Zykotic>, hm, not in opensolaris and solaris uses now also gnome
<nyad> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sebsebseb> lo127: not sure about that quite, but the  Ubuntu alternate CD can encryt a hard disk
<mikewu> -ll fotorebelion2
<mikewu> -ll fotorebelion2
<prjktdtnt> I have a Dell 22" LCD connected to my Dell Inspiron 1420's VGA output and although it detects the screen correctly and sets the correct resolution i have trailers coming off the graphics as if it is the wrong resolution
<Zykotic> Incarus, true as I mentioned before CDE is proprietary but it's in Solaris, just not OpenSolaris
<sebsebseb> lo127: only on a new install though
<Zykotic> Incarus, sorry man this is OT
<Incarus> <Zykotic>, k
<hubar> question, where is the apm configuration file in hardy?
<sebsebseb> !apm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm
<hubar> !apmd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apmd
<Incarus> hubar, "sudo find / -name apm.conf"
<hechu> !gpsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpsd
<unitedpotsmokers> Zykotic, u mean file system > home > %user folder ? and create a new folder for my wallpaper?
<Incarus> <prjktdtnt>, nice, and the question
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, exactly!
<prjktdtnt> Incarus: any idea what to look at for possible fixes?
<extrapolate> :DCC SEND "_-_-_" 0 0 0
<itscodyxx> ahh, this is really frustrating me. Does anyone know a remedy to an Xbox 360-Ubuntu bridge connection problem?
<hubar> hmm.
<nyad> Incarus: thanks
<Incarus> <prjktdtnt>, no
<Incarus> <nyad>, np
<hubar> a search under /etc returns nothing on apmd.conf
<Incarus> <nyad>, for what?
<mchelen> can the file browser be set to remember column widths?
<Kottizen> How can I see which graphic card I have using the termianl?
<Kottizen> lspci, thanks
<gartral> how do i set up my USB joystick?
<Incarus> hubar, search for apm.conf
<Incarus> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<hubar> Incarus, nothing either
<Zykotic> gartral, plug it in and see if something shows up in /dev/input/ like js0
<gartral> ok, lemme check
<khirr> hello, how could i see contacts by email in kubuntu (kopete)?
<armence> Hi all, I am currently running from the LiveCD trying to decide whether I want to install 8.1 on my system. I like what I see mostly, but I have 2 problems. Let me start with problem number 1: I own 2 external hard drives that connect through USB. Both use FAT. One of them works just fine. The other one on the other hand is not detected in any way when I plug it in... Can anyone help me fix that?
<sebsebseb> khirr: this is pretty much the wrong channel really try #kubuntu
<maestrojed> my computer died over the weekend. I am freaking out a little about the data that was on the hard drive. I have removed the hard drive and tried to look at it with my Mac but it thinks the drive is unformatted or unrecognizable. What would you suggest I do to maximize my chances at data recovery?
<gartral> Zykotic: yes, js0 does appear!
<LjL> maestrojed: how's about you try to read it from linux instead of from mac os?
<datacrusher> maestrojed, do u use ubuntu?
<Incarus> i have to go
<sebsebseb> maestrojed: not really Ubuntu question  I guess try   #linux  #hardware
<nivalis> armence, is it detected with fdisk -l ?
<Zykotic> maestrojed, you might want to look into photorec if you need actually data recover software
<Incarus> hubar, the name of the apm config file is hdparm.conf
<Incarus> bye
<DasEI> maestrojed:use a live cd to get data back, or a win/linux comp, or look in mac support for ext3 support
<oCean_> armence: are you sure the other one is not detected?
<Zykotic> gartral, so the system sees you joystick :)  so in whatever game you want you may need to point it too /dev/input/js0, or the joystick might be working already?
<hubar> what???
<hubar> Am I that stupid?
<armence> nivalis: Let me try that command.
<hubar> wtf...
<hubar> this is insane
<Bodsda> !wtf | hubar
<ubottu> hubar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> Zykotic: ok, better Q: how do i configure the joystick universally?
<jeeves> is there a simple way to use just the ID3 tags on MP3s to find duplicates?
<hubar> Incarus> hubar, the name of the apm config file is hdparm.conf
<Zykotic> gartral, I think joystick support in linux is more of a case-by-case basis?!?!
<armence> OK, the terminal does not really want to start apparently...
<DasEI> armence:ubuntu-live cd ?
<hubar> That was insanely wrong.
<armence> DasEl: Yes
<hubar> information.
<DasEI> armence:alt+F2  ,enter gnome-terminal
<hechu> armence, are you using a xubuntu live cd?
<DasEI> armence:terminal up ?
<gartral> anyone suggest a good flight simulator?
<armence> DasEl: I get an error: Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<sebsebseb> !ot | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> #ubuntu-offtopic
<[_kind_]> why there's no emerald-themes package in ubuntu now ?
<gartral> oops
<jeeves> anyone?  being able to find dublicate MP3s using JUST the ID3 tags?
<DasEI> armence:you can also start terminal via accessoires (menu-item)
<hechu> armence, or ALT+F2 and run 'xterm'
<armence> DasEl: When I try that, I get a tab in the "taskbar" saying "Starting Terminal" for a little while and then nothinng
<DasEI> gartal:might try flightgear
<sebsebseb> gartral: half off topic and half on topic I guess heh
<Dykam> oh god--- I destroyed compiz or something
<Dykam> how do I reset the compiz settings from console?
<armence> hechu: ALT+F2 gives me the following error window: Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<Dykam> onyl got terminal and irc woring
<DasEI> armence:sure the cd is in order ? when booting up, did you check the cd by verifyfing medium (bootoption?)
<Dykam> firefox is not willing to run
<armence> DasEl: Yes, I am also did the MD5 checksum before burning the CD
<maestrojed> LjL: because my Linux machine died
<sebsebseb> Dykam: you can turn all effects off
<[_kind_]> why there's no emerald-themes package in ubuntu now ?
<Dykam> which command, sebsebseb?
<LjL> maestrojed: just use an Ubuntu live CD on your Mac
<maestrojed> datacrusher: Yes the system that died was Ubuntu
<Dykam> I can't load the manager either :P
<sebsebseb> Dykam: not sure about command, but GUI way is easy
<DasEI> armence:then I'd suggest try a reboot
<Dykam> I can't load the manager either :P
<LjL> maestrojed: i just don't think Mac OS will read your Ubuntu partition, at least now without tweaking
<Dykam> I can not use the GUI
<sebsebseb> Dykam: oh
<armence> DasEl: I am running with acpi=off though because otherwise, my laptop freezes...
<sebsebseb> Dykam: hummmmmm restart X stop x or something maybe
<Dykam> already tried a reboot, must be one of the latest plugins I enabled
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DasEI> armence:still no cause for no terminal
<maestrojed> LjL: ok, making a Live CD now
<Dykam> sebsebseb, already rebooted...
<armence> DasEl: OK, I'll try to reboot
<Frantic> guys, I'm trying to set up software raid, created md0 raid5 (for /), md1 raid1 (for /boot), and a swap. I mounted md0 in /mnt/ but when I try mount /dev/md1 /mnt/boot I get "mount: /dev/md1 already mounted or /mnt/boot busy". I have checked /etc/mtab, md1 is not there, also I have rm and mkdir /mnt/boot, so it's wrieable, anyone knows a solution?
<unitedpotsmokers> Zykotic, now i trying to install a win software with wine, when i want to run that software it show a msg box and it ask me to install gecko (mozilla html engine)... so i need to download or just ignore...?
<armence> Be back soonish... Rebooting takes forever...
<maestrojed> LjL: the system that died was Ubuntu 6, will it matter which version of Live CD I use?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: you got Grub boot loader sure you do,  you can  use recovery mode and let that fix  xorg,  that will get rid of your propritary driver (I assume you have that installed)  and  then  bye bye Compiz
<LjL> maestrojed: no
<sebsebseb> Dykam: that should stop Compiz
<sebsebseb> Dykam: I guess not the best way to do it, but should work
<maestrojed> LjL datacrusher Zykotic DasEI: Thank you all!
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, are you trying to install Steam?
<Dykam> hmm, I try to get some people googling, probably removing the plugin is enough
<sebsebseb> Dykam:  ah ha you run some commands to put on Compiz?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: have you got the advanced settings manager?
<DasEI>  unitedpotsmokers:there is wine-gecko as compa-layer
<Dykam> I can't run any windowy thing...
<sebsebseb> Dykam: you can run commands that remove compiz stuff though
<sebsebseb> Dykam: did you put the advanced settings manager on?
<Dykam> I just need te boot with another manager, a.k.a get into the gnome login screen
<Dykam> sebsebseb, how?
<unitedpotsmokers> no Zykotic , i want to install bearshare.. a application to download music like kazaa, limewire, and friend seeking like myspace
<sebsebseb> Dykam:  did you put advanced settings manager on?
<Dykam> how from command line...
<Dykam> oh
<Dykam> you mean, yes, I enabled some plugins myself
<sebsebseb> Dykam: well same as install Compiz stuff, just with   sudo apt-get (or aptitude)  purge  package names
<Dykam> not the fedault settings
<sebsebseb> Dykam: yes you put on a program, that had all the Compiz stuff in it?
<Dykam> I've some experimental self-build stuff too :P
<mrjohns1> Hi! I'm having some trouble with setting up quota. I have set up group quota with a soft and hard limit. But the user can't exceed the soft limit at all. it acts like an hard limit. Any tips? The partition is ext3 with grpquota mount option. repquota show correct soft and hard limit.
<Zykotic> unitedpotsmokers, I'm not actually familiar with the gecko error but you may want to check this page for info they have some instructions for the Gecko engine install http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/wine:winestuff
<Scunizi> Can I safly delete everything in /tmp?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: you said you coudn't even load Firefox?
<Dykam> nope
<lstarnes> Scunizi: I think /tmp gets cleared everytime you reboot, but while the system is running some files in it may be in use by other programs
<DasEI>  unitedpotsmokers:wine specific ask #wine-hq
<Dykam> sebsebseb, only terminal loads, because I set some keyborad-shortcut
<sebsebseb> Dykam: well I am going to a useful  site  http://www.ubuntuguide.org   which should help me with the command for you to run
<Scunizi> lstarnes: thanks.. I'll wait until next boot and compare the contents.
<Dykam> ok, thanks already
<DasEI> !torrent | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sebsebseb> Dykam: ok
<panfist> what's the name of the file that defines which volumes are mounted at start up
<ichbinesderelch_> panfist: /etc/fstab
<Zykotic> panfist, /etc/fstab
<oCean_> mrjohns1: has been quite a while since i used quota.. For soft limits, there is also a grace period specified right? Or at least it should I think
<sebsebseb> Dykam: sudo apt-get purge compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald librsvg2-commo
<DasEI> panfist:/etc/fstab
<Dykam> sebsebseb, what is it going to do?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: well that's the command for putting on Compiz stuff
<Dykam> hmm, yes
<sebsebseb> Dykam: and so  with purge it will remove that yes
<armence> DasEl: I am back, I have a terminal window open. I am the guy running from LiveCD who has one of his 2 FAT USB hard drives which does not work...
<unitedpotsmokers> yea. i do searching with torrent at another pc. but now online at cafe maybe they block the port of torrent access
<SAngeli> does anyone know why on a Ubuntu in Italian I tried to install Kmail and got it running in English? How to fix it?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: I use purge instead of remove since that  should get rid of config files to
<Dykam> ah, ok
<sebsebseb> Dykam: try it
<cole> hi all, i compiled ekiga from source using this command: " make clean && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install" how do i uninstall this? any ideas?
<unitedpotsmokers> i install bearshare with wine, but when i open it freeze.. maybe i should use a plan b...
<sebsebseb> Dykam: oh for the last one
<sebsebseb> Dykam: there's another n at the end of it
<Dykam> I saw it :P
<Dykam> wtf, wy does it say it will give me 160 MB of new free space?
<Frantic> guys, I'm trying to set up software raid, created md0 raid5 (for /), md1 raid1 (for /boot), and a swap. I mounted md0 in /mnt/ but when I try mount /dev/md1 /mnt/boot I get "mount: /dev/md1 already mounted or /mnt/boot busy". I have checked /etc/mtab, md1 is not there, also I have rm and mkdir /mnt/boot, so it's wrieable, anyone knows a solution?
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: Bearshare LOL  P2P program?
<Myrtti> Dykam: mind your language, please. We're trying to keep this family friendly channel.
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: don't use that anymore.   torrents and  Frostwire  :D
<hechu> cole, try " make uninstall " ?
<Dykam> sorry, Myrtti, but I'm tired of this creen I see :P
<Dykam> won't do it again
<[_kind_]> why there's no emerald-themes package in ubuntu now ?
<unitedpotsmokers> yea, bearshare is a p2p program.. i can find music and make a new friend... like myspace.. i like that program.. but in ubuntu, it cant help....
<cole> hechu, i cd to the ekiga source and type that and im getting: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<sebsebseb> Dykam: good :)
<maestrojed> Is downloading the Live CD different from just downloading the desktop version? I don't see a LiveCD option on /getubuntu/download
<sebsebseb> Dykam: 160MB not that much free space, and Compiz  takes up a bit of space
<BrixSat> hello my friends
<panfist> would it be safe / what benefit would i get from mounting a drive with noatime , norelatime
<sebsebseb> Dykam: that last package in the command I gave it has another n at the very end
<Dykam> wait, it is removing gnome-games* too?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: no soudn't removte gnome games
<DasEI> maestrojed:the desktop one is live-able
<BrixSat> im cant install madwifi on ubutuntu 8.10 :S and loosing air with it! :S
<hechu> cole, or try to read 'makefile' to find if it has a target for uninstall function.
<Dykam> ubuntu desk is begin removedcx
<Dykam> removed
<Dykam> killed the proccess
<mchelen> unitedpotsmokers, what network does beashare use?
<maestrojed> DasEI: thanks
<DasEI> !wireless | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Zykotic> mchelen, it's a gnutella client
<unitedpotsmokers> any malay here? i found a great a basic tutorial about ubuntu... if u want to try download here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U6IZBJUD  (malay language)
<Dykam> oh, wait, I'll go to compiz_fusion
<sebsebseb> Dykam: yeah worth a try
<unitedpotsmokers> mchelen, im not sure... but wait i google
<BrixSat> ubottu:  i have read all over and over and over and over
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mchelen> Zykotic, unitedpotsmokers ok there are other linux gnutella clients then
<unitedpotsmokers> The Bearshare file sharing client connects to the Gnutella P2P network. Bearshare exists in both free Lite and paid Pro versions. Bearshare is a closed-source (binary only) application. Bearshare is often compared with its main rival, Limewire.
<DasEI>  BrixSat: which chip ?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> I miss blender :(
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: yes Bareshare is a load of rubbish
<[_kind_]> why there's no emerald-themes package in ubuntu now ?
<mchelen> !it | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: real downloaders use torrents
<LOGANonUBUNTU> VLC player and some more apps I use on Windows
<sebsebseb> unitedpotsmokers: plus instead of Limewire which is also rubbish there is Frostwire
<SAngeli> thank uou
<DasEI> unitedpotsmokers: see:
<DasEI> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<SAngeli> I did not think abou it
<mchelen> LOGANonUBUNTU, blende is on ubuntu
<mchelen> *blender
<Zykotic> LOGANonUBUNTU, VLC is available for linux?  you don't have to miss it.
<exodus_ms> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46+dfsg-4ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 7438 kB, installed size 21872 kB
<armence> Hi everyone, I am running Ubuntu 8.1 from the Live CD to decide whether I want to install it on my system (A Satellite M40 Laptop) or not. I like what I see mostly. I however have 2 problems: The first one is the following. I have 2 external USB hard drives. Both of them have FAT. One of the two hard drives works just fine. The other one however does not appear to even be detected by Ubuntu. Can anyone help me fix that? I have good co
<eseven73> some reason I get a circle instead of a cube on compiz
<mchelen> SA, sure thing :)
<unitedpotsmokers> sebsebseb, yeah i know... but i cant use torrent here.. im at cafe now and sharing network with many people... torrent eat much bandwidth...
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: you installed Intrepid Ibex  8.10?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  i have an atheros
<DasEI> armence: can you satrt terminal now ?
<Dykam> sebsebseb, not much live in that compiz channel...
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: run this command:  sudo apt-get install  vlc  banshee
<LOGANonUBUNTU> im using the buntus primarly in live mode
<armence> DasEl: Yes.
<mchelen> armence, can you see them both in the partition editor, or with sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: then you got  VLC and Banshee which is a very good video and music player
<DasEI> armence: open a terminal, type : sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: ok  install it?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: and which version?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> i think VLC does all I ever needed on windows :)
<Zykotic> eseven73, ccsm / effects / remove "cub reflections and deformations" and you'll have a boring cube again ;)
<cole> hechu: the install txt file says to use "make clean uninstall"
<LOGANonUBUNTU> nope dont have the space atm to install ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: VLC runs in  Linux to. and Banshee is another player which is very good
<armence> DasEl: The drive is not there
<eseven73> ty Zykotic
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU:  why not?
<hechu> eseven73, try "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm" and then config compiz.
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: you can try in Windows by the way in virtual machine software
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: VLC plays all so dont need another :) and not installed because I dont have the space on my drives. need new drive first
<hechu> cole, and then?
<nivalis> nb, vlc use qt nowadays, beware of deps
<LOGANonUBUNTU> im on live cd mode
<BrixSat> DasEI:  my wifi chip is atheros
<eseven73> hechu: I got it already thanks :)
<hechu> cole, try to run it.
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: and you can also have Ubuntu installed inside Windows, but  then boot it like a real system
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: default install of Ubuntu only takes  up about 1GB
<DasEI>  BrixSat: in terminal : lspci | grep Atheros             , then paste the output
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: and preferably on a second partition
<DasEI> armence: can you see your drives ?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: you don't have to partition to try Ubuntu out more properly
<ASUSBlue> Revived a old computer with ubuntu for the kids looking for some parental control software any suggestions
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: yes  Live CD is goot to find out if your hardware works with it nicely
<cole> hechu, i cd to the ekiga source and type: "sudo make clean uninstall" and im still getting: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop.
<armence> DasEl: I see my NTFS internal drive yes (Would this be easier if I pmed you by the way?)
<panfist> where would i go if i wanted to learn how to write a script that cats several files and emails on startup, or in response to an email
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: however there are two other ways where you can  try  Ubuntu, without needing to partition your hard disk
<DasEI> ASUSBlue: can define underprivileged user
<BrixSat> DasEI: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<hechu> cole, and can you use ekiga now?
<Dykam> sebsebseb, you could have told me I just could type metacity --replace, I can use firefox now :P
<ASUSBlue> Dasel but will it block
<ASUSBlue> adult websites and stuff
<sebsebseb> Dykam: I  didn't know you could do that
<DasEI>  BrixSat: go http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<hechu> cole, maybe 'clean' already uninstalled it.
<LOGANonUBUNTU> I must admit I find preinstalled aps of ubuntu better than jubuntu, yet kubuntu has nicer windows and widgets... has ubuntu widgets?
<sebsebseb> Dykam: ,but I was thinking you need matacity back
<Dykam> :P
<BrixSat> DasEI:  reading ;)
<sebsebseb> Dykam: well anyway at least I pointed you in the right direction the other channel
<Dykam> yes, thanks
<cole> hechu: yes i can use ekiga, but its not working, i still see ekiga when i click applications/internet
<DasEI> armence: you only see one drive though the others are attached ?
<Zykotic> LOGANonUBUNTU, for "widgets" you can use "screenlets" or "google gadjets"???
<sebsebseb> Dykam: ok no problem
<LOGANonUBUNTU> can you easily create your own live cd with apps you like and know?
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> you can't
<hechu> cole, maybe the ekiga you are running is that you installed it before by apt.
<olaya> olaaaa
<armence> DasEl: No, I detached the drive which works
<_VIM_> !remaster | LOGANonUBUNTU
<olaya> hello
<ubottu> LOGANonUBUNTU: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ASUSBlue> anything realy easy to use for parental control
<olaya> please
<DasEI> armence: so there is a second one on it that doesn't show up ? does it spin (noise)?
<cole> hech: nope i removed the old version first
<redvamp128> ASUSBlue:  I don't know if this will help but I found in a google search -  HOWTO: Parental control. Now with GUI too! - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298>
<olaya> hellooo
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: virtulization :)  and  wubi could be useful in your case.   untill you can partition your hard disk for real for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<armence> DasEl: No, no spinning
<sebsebseb> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ASUSBlue> k thanks
<cole> hechu: even when i type sudo apt-get remove ekiga it tells me its not installed
<sebsebseb> olaya: hi
<archerseven> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<threepwood> Hi Ubuntu
<LOGANonUBUNTU> what about the cooperative linux way?
<tiyowan> Hi folks. I could use some help trying to get my RTL8187 chipset wifi card working in Intrepid. The card is detected and does show up in network manager, but the signal strength is incredibly low, and there are frequent disconnections, even though my router is in the next room. I've already wrecked the latest kernel by trying to fix it, so I could use some help here. A link that'll point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated
<DasEI> armence: it is a usb you said, 2.5"" or 3.5 "" ?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> you know, run linus under windows :)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> as fast as original instal
<jerrymcfarts> Help.. I am running Folding at home. I would like to stop it on command. I run it on a terminal manually. When I type 'Ctrl+C' the terminal exits. but TOP still shows the fahcore still working. I do a killall fahcore and a killall fah6 which works, but top shows the FAH comes back on.. I am running it in SMP mode.
<philipp> hey
<Zykotic> cole, if you manually compiled/installed ekiga apt won't know anything about it...
<hechu> cole, or maybe it hasn't a uninstall script target.
<philipp> i have bought a season of simpsons
<jerrymcfarts> terminal doesn't exit, it shows the FAH is terminated
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU:  it works pretty well running Ubuntu inside Windows in a virtual machine,  but it's not perfect
<_VIM_> LOGANonUBUNTU: linus or linux?
<philipp> but totem cant play them
<selkies> i jus installed krusader on ubuntu.. how can i make it a default file manager?? help anyone
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: good way to try it, and then you can put on for real later by partitining
<exodus_ms> ASUSBlue, --> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dansguardian/
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys... good news.... i can run bearshare with wine... i try 3-4 times, now i can login as usual, it will take 2-3minutes to open and login into bearshare...
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: colinux has no VM. Live mode is good way to try. _VIM_ erm linux :)
<cole> zykotic: this is why im asking how to remove the compiled version, the old .deb version of ekiga was removed before i compiled the new ekiga from source
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: no don't use colinux or the other thing
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: that's just emulation
<_VIM_> LOGANonUBUNTU: :)
<cole> hechu: so how would i uninstall it? any ideas?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: you want a more real system and that's what you get with virtual machine, since you get the real system
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: it is not VM and runs as fast as installed linux, and you run windows at the same time
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: yes I know what it is
<selkies> i jus installed krusader on ubuntu.. how can i make it a default file manager?? help anyone
<armence> DasEl: It pre-dates USB 3, so I think it's 2
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: ,but that's for noobs
<threepwood> i am having trouble getting high volume from headphones
<Mrkrabz> can i install a OS from a Pen drive
<Mrkrabz> ?
<DasEI> LOGANonUBUNTU: talking abou wubi ?
<hechu> cole, maybe read the makefile script and try to write a uninstall target by yourselves.
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: noobs run Linux inside WIndows  and then when they are more experiended put on hard disk for real
<Zykotic> cole, sorry I kinda jumped in 1/2 way, you can see if there is a "make uninstall" or something with the compiled version, but this is way sticking with DEBs is SO much easier then compiling the software manually... PACKAGE MANAGEMENT
<sebsebseb> DasEI: no he is not
<DasEI> !usb | Mrkrabz
<ubottu> Mrkrabz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb:  not for noobs. DasEIno its not wubi. sebsebseb nah you run the apps what you need, the OS is secundary then
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: Windows is bad as a host OS
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: unless maybe  you know how to secure it properly, and most people don't
<n2diy> do any of the text editors support outline mode?
<cole> hechu: how could i write an uninstall script?
<selkies> i jus installed krusader on ubuntu.. how can i make that the default file manager?? help anyone
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: I know how to secure Windows, so   people don't really need anti virus or anti spyware
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: just dont browse those warez sites :P
<WDC> Hello. I am getting an error when using apt-get. E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. I get that, run the command, and get this: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<WDC> Aborted
<WDC> Can someone please help?
<dell> slm
<cole> zykotic: i was told here to update the version of ekiga as the .deb file didnt work
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: a bit more to it then that, to get a pretty secure Windows install
<dell> hello
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: also  Windows locks people into Microsoft
<_VIM_> n2diy: vim-vimoutliner - script for building an outline editor on top of Vim
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: open source and free software give freedoms  see http://www.gnu.org  philosphey section, and read most of the articles in about free software
<selkies> i jus installed krusader on ubuntu.. how can i make that the default file manager?? help anyone
<Zykotic> cole again I'm jumping in 1/2 way through so don't know the situation at all!?!?!?  but as a general rule, sticking to debs is the way to go...  sorry man
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: my prob for using windows.... my games only run there and my Flash developement runs only on windows
<n2diy> _VIM_, I should have known it would have benn VIM or emacs! Thanks.
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: Windows virtual machine is  good for everything except 3D programs
<hechu> cole, read the 'makefile', in the target 'install', it has  some command like 'cp xxx.a /usr/lib/xxx.a', that is copy the library and configuration file to your directories, then you should write a script to delete those file.
<_VIM_> n2diy: hehe definatly emacs *gags* because emacs is not a text editor it's an OS (half joking)  ;)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: indeed. hmm gotta try making my own linux live cd with the apps I know and use on windows like VLC, Blender, etc etc
<ASUSBlue> Just so people know u can download parental control software from ubuntu using syaptic package manager then type dan it will bring up dansguradian
<hechu> cole, it is not the better way.
<selkies> i jus installed krusader on ubuntu.. how can i make that the default file manager?? plz help anyone
<marjorie_> Hello, I am having problems with audacity, I am trying to record my voice with it but it's flatlining
<Dykam> sebsebseb, solved, now easely reenabling some save plugins
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: hummmmmmm
<Mrkrabz> With installing from USB Cant i just put the ISo in and boot up?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: no you should dual boot  or run virtual machines of Windows or both
<marjorie_> Could someone please help me with this?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: maybe you should try Wubi, since  that puts Ubuntu inside WIndows like any other app,  however  you then boot  it from Windows boot loader
<n2diy> _VIM_, roger that, I thought emacs was the coolest thing in the world when I first got into linux, then I tried to learn how to use it!
<cole> hechu: the only makefile i have is one named "makefile.am and makefile.in"
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: and you were saying you coudn't just partition
<armence> DasEl: The hard drive dates from before USB 3
<Cyclist> Hello, everybody! my CD ROM driver is not being mounted by Ubuntu [after I enter ''sudo mount'' all my external hard drives are listed but not the CD ROM]; can anyone point me in the direction of a solution, please?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> all my fav open source apps i use in windows are avaialbe for ubuntu I guess. having that synchronity will be useful for me and other windows addicts :)
<selkies> i jus installed krusader on ubuntu.. how can i make that the default file manager?? plz help anyone
<_VIM_> n2diy: yeah same here, what turned me off was emacs community (#emacs) :/
<ramiro> hi
<sebsebseb> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: being a Windows addict is bad,  worse than being an addict of cocaine in a way :D
<hechu> cole, you've run 'make clean' before, this command has deleted 'makefile'.
<philipp> but totem cant play them
<Zykotic> Cyclist, do you have a CD/DVD in the drive?  you can only mount something that is actually there and Ubuntu tends to automount CD/DVD very well.
<hechu> cole, I will donwload a ekiga source file and try to read the script.
<oCean_> Cyclist: the "mount' commando (no options) just outputs a list of filesystems already mounted. I
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: could be worse, im still on XP
<BrixSat> im addicted to windows, well at least i was
<ramiro> can anyone point me to a good place that explains how to install gitweb on ubuntu so that I can access <my computer>.dyndns.org and I'll get the gitweb trees?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: XP  that's alright
<BrixSat> now i run ubuntu on all my machines
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: Vista wasn't that good.  and  Windows 7 is Vista version 2, and not that good either really
<DasEI> armence:2.5"" (small format)is power-suplied by usb, the bigger ones from an external, additional supply, not to misunsterstand usb 1.1/2
<cole> hechu: your a star! thanx :)
<Cyclist> Zykotic: I had a CD on the tray
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: win7 will at least be better than vista. but to expensive anyway
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: you don't need loads of space on the hard disk for UBuntu
<Huufarted> Windows 7 so far still provides NO reason for me to upgrade my XP machine to anything else.  The rest of my PCs will remain running Ubuntu.
<hechu> cole, which version you've downloaded?
<hechu> cole, I found 3.0.2.
<philipp> but totem cant play them
<armence> DasEl: The harddrive needs to be plugged in the wall, so I suppose it doesn't take its power from the USB
<sebsebseb> Huufarted: mine dual boots with VIsta Home Premium I hardly boot it, since Ubuntu,  however  I am not sure if I want to upgrade that one to WIn7 or not
<BrixSat> DasEI:  i get an error!
<philipp> i have bought a season of simpsons
<philipp> i have bought a season of simpsons
<philipp> but totem cant play them
<FloodBot2> philipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philipp> please help
<sebsebseb> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cole> hechu: version 3-0.2
<pablish> philipp, try Ḿplayer
<tuxFan> xine
<Huufarted> sebsebseb, you you hear about the home basic WIn7?  3 concurrent apps.  That's it.
<Cyclist> Zykotic: the media player [Rhytmbox] onde gives me the message: ''not playing''
<Zykotic> philipp, you need to install dvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo, good luck :)
<tuxFan> needs the codecs
<sebsebseb> Huufarted: that sounds like XP starter edition for the developing world
<DasEI> armence:if you replug the power-conector, do you hear/feel it spnning up ?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  http://pastebin.com/mc360eae i get this error
<Zykotic> Cyclist, rhythmbox is for music i believe
<cole> hechu: kool thats the one :)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> Huufarted: thats for devices with low recources... it stinks to have 5 windows versions though
<Cyclist> yes, that is correct
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: stop being a noob :D  and  get  Ubuntu on  your hard disk more properly be that partitining or Wubi
<armence> DasEl: Yes
<Cyclist> it is a music CD that I was trying to play
<Huufarted> !noob | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Huufarted> sebsebseb:  :P
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: lol sorry to have a broad interest :D
<Cyclist> Zykotic: it is a music CD that I was trying to play
<Zykotic> Cyclist, so why are you trying to play a DVD with an Audio program???  if you have dvdcss2 already installed and you have mplayer installed you could try "mplayer dvd://1"
<DasEI> armence:replug the dataconnector(usb) a little afterwards an again try : sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: this is what I think  when it comes to apps.   Does it  run on Linux?  Yay it does :)  no :(  ok  does it run in Wine or commercial versions,  nope?  ok  does it run in Windows virtual machine yay :)   no  :(  ok fine  dual boot Windows and run it there
<Zykotic> Cyclist, sorry confusing you with philipp
<ramiro> !gitweb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gitweb
<Cyclist> Zykotic: ok
<ramiro> darn
<ramiro> !gitosis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gitosis
<ramiro> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<jerrymcfarts> kk 'killall -9 fah6' worked, :-) didn't think about the -9 option until i was typing it out, Thanks all!
<BrixSat> DasEI:  http://pastebin.com/mc360eae i get this error
<Zykotic> philipp, do you have dvdcss2 from medibuntu installed?  if not you need that to play commercial dvds like the simpsons
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: no space for Ubuntu on your hard disk?   you'd be suprised what you can do with just 10GB for Ubuntu
<hechu> cole, I think you should run "configuration", "make", again to create the 'makefile'
<armence> DasEl: Still does not work. I also tried unplugging both and replugging one or the other first.
<tuxFan> http://zonaptm.net/tux/Linux.jpg
<Zykotic> Cyclist, you can't mount Audio CDs!!!! DATA only, Audio CD don't actually have a file system
<LOGANonUBUNTU> I wanna give a live CD to my windows friends that feature all those apps they know and love on windows :D
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, I am running xubuntu on my flash drive and its doing me well. 8 gig.
<DasEI> armence: terminal : sudo apt-get install usb-utils
<tuxFan> kde its weak sauce
<DasEI> armence: terminal : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BrixSat> DasEI:  have you seen my output error?
<Cyclist> Zykotic: so why is not the CD ROM just playing the music CD...?
<DasEI> armence: terminal : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: lol  maybe just give them the Linux gaming DVD instead :d
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: well flash drives I dont wanna use with much write activity.. then my external HDD on the other hand :D
<cole> hechu: kool so i cd to the source dir, type: ./configure then make?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: and cool stuff like  Elive :)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: erm games? lol
<DasEI> BrixSat: I just get an empty site there in my browser
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: yes Linux can be pretty damn good for gaming to
<armence> DasEl: I'm getting write errors, I'm running from the LiveCD remember...
<BrixSat> DasEI:  http://pastebin.com/mc360eae this one ? it is not empty
<hechu> cole, yes.
<tuxFan> http://zonaptm.net/tux/tuxsale.jpg
<cole> hechu: doing it now
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: Im and point and click adventure guy, some fps games and so on. only a very few run on nix
<Pici> tuxFan: Do you have a support question? If not, #ubuntu-offtopic may be better suited for you.
<BrixSat> is there any other service like pastebin?
<Zykotic> Cyclist, i never actually play CDs anymore (I rip everything to MP3 as soon as i get it), someone must know a CD playing program though.  if not you could try installing Grip (sudo apt-get install grip) and see if it would rip it???
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: not quite sure about that
<oCean_> BrixSat: ?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: oh look guys you can run these Windows apps on  Ubuntu,   and they will be ok, but I can run them in Windows anyway, so why do I want Ubuntu?   if you want to convert your friends, show them stuff they can't run in Windows.   and this is Off Topic now  and has been for a while really
<BrixSat> oCean_:  i need to pastebin a code and i have done on http://pastebin.com/mc360eae but DasEI  says it is empty
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, what games FPS do you have in mind? Quake Wars, Enemy territory, Wolfenstien, Doom, run on Linux
<chriswil> Question: When I change channel or type something in irssi I always need to click my window before it refreshes, why is that? Ubuntu 8.10 with Compiz activated
<Cyclist> Zykotic: even if it does, should not the system play music CD's as well??
<oCean_> BrixSat: the link is not empty, I can see the output. Try paste.ubuntu.com
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: not those 10 year old games :D
<jerrymcfarts> Doom 3 came out in? 2005
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, Quake wars came out last year
<jerrymcfarts> Oct?
<maxhax14> is doom 3 a good game
<chriswil> mhm
<coldboot> It's pretty.
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: well I mean the Open Source apps that I know are cool and I use, like pidgin or firefox for example. Blender rules
<maxhax14> does it need a good computer
<oCean_> !ot | maxhax14
<ubottu> maxhax14: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: yeh I heard. what about GTA4? WOW? all my adventure games?
<maxhax14> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tuxFan> why linux ? powerful , opensource,secure,virus&malware free
<_VIM_> tux that bout sums it up
<Pici> Allah tuxFan 10
<Pici> er
<sebsebseb> tuxFan: well there are rootkits and such for Linux
<sebsebseb> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<sinnadyr> Question: When I change channel or type something in irssi I always need to click my window before it refreshes, why is that? Ubuntu 8.10 with Compiz activated
<DasEI> BrixSat: Now I got the link, took long to load; it's portuguese, nor ? looks like you ran the make from a wrong dir
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, sorry not my genre thought you were a FPS guy. I don't do the adventure games, WOW works i know that but. GTA4 brb
<sebsebseb> tuxFan: rootkits for all popular OS's
<LOGANonUBUNTU> security? sure but wait till the marketshare improves. look what happened to apple. even Microsoft is helping apple with security.. its crazy :)
<coldboot> LOGANonUBUNTU: What happened to Apple in terms of security?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: MS is helping Apple with security wtf?
<armence> DasEl: If you want the output of fdisk -l, it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/125434/
<Mrkrabz> My download speed has gone right from 500KB too 39?
<hechu> cole, I should install a lot of stuffs to create the makefile.
<Pici> LOGANonUBUNTU, sebsebseb, coldboot: Please take this converation elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mrkrabz> Something wrongwith download server?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> yeh Microsoft helps apple lol
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_VIM_> LOGANonUBUNTU: that's not true, please stop trolling
<BrixSat> DasEI:  i saw that the error was inside de makefile and i fixed the problem swithcing from directory now it says that i need to use on new kerneç
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: and  as far as I know,  most Desktop Linux distros have been designed to be more secure than Windows (including the server versions which are more secure) and Mac OS X
<LOGANonUBUNTU> _VIM want a link?
<khurram> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<cole> hechu: do i need to do "make install" as well?
<oCean_> LOGANonUBUNTU: don't
<LOGANonUBUNTU> what is offtopic of Ubuntu? ubuntu solutions>
<DasEI> BrixSat: next paste ?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> oCean_: well then take my word for it
<khurram> can any one tell me as i am new to ubuntu how to install msn messenger in ubuntu 8.04
<_VIM_> a link to some no-name blog LOGANonUBUNTU or something real like cnn?
<Mrkrabz> Whats wrong with download speeds? i was downloading at 500KB
<khurram> or any other good messenger
<Pici> _VIM_: Please stop feeding
<sebsebseb> khurram: yes
<_VIM_> sorry
<SchighSchagh> hey, I'm having trouble with flash in firefox. I'm running latest ubuntu x64, fully updated. I've completely removed the flash plugin and re-installed it via synaptic, but firefox doesn't see it in the plugins list. any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> khurram: sudo apt-get install amsn kmess
<LOGANonUBUNTU> _VIM_: google is your friend
<BrixSat> "ERROR: You should use compat-wireless-2.6-old for older kernels, this one is for kenrels >= 2.6.27".  Stop.
<DasEI> armence: truly, just one drive seen.. does the external work on other systems ? does the bios of the lappy find it ?
<khurram> <sebsebse> i have installed amsn
<sebsebseb> khurram: there is  also Mercury Messenger, but you can't get that from Ubuntu server
<sebsebseb> kmess is good as well
<Zykotic> khurram, Pidgin and aMSN work great for MSN
<linny> Mrkrabz: pidgin is allready included that allready supports nms
<khurram> but i want to install new version of msn
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, I can't find anything on GTA4 but all the other GTAs work
<LOGANonUBUNTU> hmm i cant install additional apps anymore in live mode?
<sebsebseb> Windows LIve Messenger is  rubbish really
<Mrkrabz> linny, What do you mean?
<sebsebseb> ,but if you really want Windows Live Messenger
<Cyclist> Zykotic: I can play music files without much problem [several formats, but mainly .mp3], but why on Earth my system refuses to play a music CD [there nothing wrong with either the drive or the music CD itself]
<DasEI> BrixSat: it was ubuntu 8.10, wasn't it ?
<khurram> well i want to install it
<turtle_> the video option is good
<turtle_> and VIOP
<LOGANonUBUNTU> I could with 7.04 and 7.10
<khurram> can u help me out
<sebsebseb> khurram: I don't think you can in Wine  you can try though, but   you can run WIndows inside Ubuntu for it
<BrixSat> DasEI:  yes correct ubuntu 8.10
<axisys> how to boot from a remote iso image of a ubunut live cd ?
<khurram> i have installed wine but its not working
<armence> DasEl: I don't know if the BIOS sees it honestly, but it works on other systems... I have Windows XP on this computer (though it currently only works in safe mode which is why I want to leave the windows world) and i just accessed it a few hours ago
<exodus_ms> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<linny> khurram: pidgin the messinging client is mulitiprotocol its allready installed and you can use it on the msn network
<Zykotic> Cyclist, as i mentioned, I personally never try playing music CD - but someone here must know of a program that plays CDs???
<khurram> ok thnks sebsebseb thnkx
<Flannel> !install | axisys, that page (first link) has details
<ubottu> axisys, that page (first link) has details: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Mrkrabz> ANY of you know why my download speed is at 20 kb? it was at 500KB
<sebsebseb> khurram: yes  Wine can't run nearly every Windows app well yet, but it can run a lot of apps
<DasEI> BrixSat: in terminal, try uname -r  to check for kernel version
<SchighSchagh> can anyone help me get flash plugin working in firefox again? it stopped and I have no idea why. I've tried completely reinstalling the plugin to no avail. (running latest ubuntu x64, fully updated)
<khurram> thnkx to all
<sebsebseb> khurram: you want Windows inside Ubuntu now?
<Acidic> hi
<axisys> Flannel: thnx
<khurram> yeah
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, Left 4 dead, Spore, Command and conquer: red alert 3, Call of duty: Modern warefare, Halo Zero, unreal Tournament, Bioshock, All work
<khurram> sebsebseb : how to install it temme
<BrixSat> DasEI: 2.6.24-23-generic
<sebsebseb> khurram: Virtual machine is good,  except for  3D games and stuff like that
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, it all depends on what you want to play
<Zykotic> SchighSchagh, you have restarted Firefox after installing flash?
<khurram> Sebsebseb : tell me how to install it
<sebsebseb> khurram: ok PM me since we are kind of going off topic in a way
<SchighSchagh> Zykotic: of course. even restarted computer actually
<Zykotic> SchighSchagh, no idea man?!?!
<SchighSchagh> Zykotic: :(
<tuxFan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVwnxKOpxqU&feature=channel_page
<Acidic> Hi, I've recently updated the ubuntu OS on my dual boot (with XP) on my laptop. GRUB seems to have been rewritten and now doesn't include the windows XP boot.. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Mrkrabz> All downloads from Ubuntu site are slow?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: yeh. SCUMMVM also runs many adventure games. with a bit more users software devs will nativly support linux
<Cyclist> Zykotic: thank you for your interest; I simply assumed that that program has been installed by default...; o/
<mmcr> aptitude search flashplugin-nonfree.
<mmcr> intrepid.
<ubuser2> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 with the Mini ISO on a HP ProLiant DL380 G5 with a HP Smart Array P400 RAID controller (with 2 SAS disks in RAID 1+0). When booting after the installation, GRUB hangs with "Error 2". I've googled and found out that it could be because the RAID controller module/driver for P400 (which I think is cciss), hasn't been loaded. I've checked and it seems to be part of initrd.img so it should get loaded. I've tried bot
<DasEI> BrixSat: 2.6.27-11-generic is the current one, update/grade system: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SchighSchagh> mmcr: flashplugin-nonfree is installed... firefox doesn't see it
<Mrkrabz> Anyone help......? 10KBdownload speed ONLY from Ubuntu site???
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, yeah thats the problem its the software and hardware devs. Linux isn't the issue, but people look like its linux's issue
<turtle_> mcpootup
<mmcr> SchingSchangh: One sec then.
<turtle_> is there a mr mcpootup in here>?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: im sure they will support linux if enough people willing to buy theyr software and stuff
<DasEI> Mrkrabz:strange, but if so, try a torrent
<Mrkrabz> Where from?
<tuxFan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVwnxKOpxqU&feature=channel_page
<SchighSchagh> mmcr: I've also tried all the other plugins (eg, gnash) and although firefox recognizes them, hulu still doesn't work
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, not a problem though, just research what you want and know what it can and can not do. Linux is a choice, and thats the whole point. I do take some sacrifices but it beats the alternative. I bot a PS3 for my gaming, so i don't have to worry about that.. but that might not be your case.
<DasEI> !who | Mrkrabz
<ubottu> Mrkrabz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEI> Mrkrabz:look at mininova.org
<durt> SchighSchagh: what does 'about:config' say about flash?
<threepwood> Question for someone when they get a chance: I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10, installed the mediabuntu stuff, updated everything. I am running a HP Pavilion laptop brand new, I am having trouble with sound volume it seems like it can't go as high as possible.
<Mrkrabz> Aint torrent illegal >.>
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, exactly.. I also look at it, if the company doesn't want my money then that is fine, that is their business model. I will give my money to the people who are supporting me
<axisys> Flannel: i do not see anywhere how to boot from a remote live cd iso
<Acidic> Mrkrabz no
<DasEI> !alsa | threepwood
<ubottu> threepwood: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mrkrabz> DasEI, Arent Torrents Illegal?
<_VIM_> Mrkrabz: no torrents by themselves are not illegal, such as Ubuntu torrents...
<joe-mac1> hi all, is it possible to use an intrepid installer to install hardy? IE netboot
<Mrkrabz> Ok.
<BrixSat> DasEI:  i have done what tou asked
<mmcr> SchighSchagh, send me a PM.
<Acidic> Hi, I've recently updated the ubuntu OS on my dual boot (with XP) on my laptop. GRUB seems to have been rewritten and now doesn't include the windows XP boot.. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<DasEI> Mrkrabz:ubuntu isn't,  go ahead
<Plugh> I was finally able to update my system from Ubuntu 6.06 to 8.04 over the weekend. When I boot an ISO file using qemu when I'm running Fedora, the mouse works. When I boot the same ISO file using qemu under Ubuntu 8.04, the mouse doesn't work. Any ideas how to get the mouse to work?
<DasEI> BrixSat: repeat your steps
<threepwood> BitTorrent is just a protocol.  Is it used by 45% of internet traffic at any given time to pirate massive amounts of copyrighted material? Yes.
<BrixSat> DasEI: it has done the system "upgrade" of nothing :p it sait it is uptodate and nothing the same error on make
<arczixxx> siemanko
<arczixxx> Hi all
<BrixSat> DasEI:  what do you mean with repeat my steps?
<tuxFan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy3MHBCpRc4&feature=channel_page
<tuxFan> hello
<LOGANonUBUNTU> lol mp3 codec not included by default? (giggle) used to be
<threepwood> DaeEI: thanks
<DasEI> BrixSat: so something strange, again result from : uname -r   ?
<oCean_> tuxFan: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_VIM_> tuxFan: can you stop that please, we dont want to watch your youtube links
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, how new are you to linux?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  2.6.24-23-generic
<Plugh> Acidic, just three lines to add to grub
<tuxFan> what you want to watch then?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts:     i used live CD on ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10
<tuxFan> or rant?
<_VIM_> the chat, tuxFan
<DasEI> BrixSat: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: ,because of legal reasons most distros don't have supourt for MP3 by default
<threepwood> DasEI: Where is volume control?
<tuxFan> dont click on the link
<tuxFan> you dont have to
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: seems the 8.10 has removed several things :P
<tuxFan> wtf?
<Plugh> Acidic, A title line, then a line with "rootnoverify (hd0,0)", and the third line will be "chainloader +1"
<_VIM_> tux thats not the point
<DasEI> threepwood: alsamixer up ?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: the decoder is free for use
<Acidic> Plugh, ok? I assume the rootnoverity (hd0,0) is the location of the windows partition?
<DasEI> BrixSat: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list                       ,give url in here
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: ,becasue of legal reasons they don't have MP3 suppourt by default
<Plugh> Acidic, correct
<Acidic> Plugh, How can i confirm it is indeed hd0,0 then?
<Acidic> because it may be different right?
<threepwood> DaeSI: I see the volume now, thanks
<father_marc> LOGANonUBUNTU: Free as in beer.
<Mrkrabz> Tahts annoying tho, i was 98% through and it went to 5KB/s and its gona take  hours.
<Plugh> Acidic, (hd0, 0) means the first partition of the first drive
<BrixSat> http://pastebin.com/f510217ea
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: I though frowenhover only asks license for the encoder, use of decoder was always free. anyway I installed an encoder now
<turtle_> logan on the lamb from the mawnest
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: MS  got  sued or nearly got sued over suppourt for MP3 in Windows
<Acidic> Plugh, Ok and when you say add them.. I noticed when i was reading the forums on this issue that it shouldn't be within the "debain automagic" stuff
<turtle_> mp3 for a usb device
<Acidic> where *should* it be?
<DasEI> !download | Mrkrabz
<ubottu> Mrkrabz: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<DasEI> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<threepwood> DasEI: oh ok it was selected correctly the volume for headphones wasn't all the way up, problem solved thank you very much
<armence> DasEl: Am I as they say... "SOL" ?
<DasEI> threepwood: nice to hear
<Titan8990> !feisty
 * Plugh hopes some people saw his question since it got pushed off the screen the moment he pasted it due to people coming and going.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Mrkrabz> I'm downloading via torrent now, But its stupid that i got pt down to 5KB
<q_> .
<Mrkrabz> at 98%
<geirendre1> possible to upgrade directly from 7.04 to 8.10?
<sebsebseb> lol  at  noobs  and their Windows Live Messenger,  ther was a guy just now in here.
<sebsebseb> they so want it in Linux to
<Plugh> mrkrabz, that is the nature of BitTorrent.
<_VIM_> geirendre1: nope
<Pici> sebsebseb: Please be civil.
<threepwood> DasEI: what irc client do you use?
<Mrkrabz> It wasent bot torrent
<Dreamglider> how would i use dd to copy one usb disk to another usb disk ?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  any problem with my sources.lst=
<Mrkrabz> It was direct download from Ubuntu.
<Mrkrabz> bit
<geirendre1> thanx
<DasEI>  Mrkrabz: on an 6mbit down, it takes me 30min for a iso via torrent, that's k
<_VIM_> geirendre1: it's better to just reinstall cleanly anyways
<Mrkrabz> i'm at 25-30MB down
<DasEI> threepwood: pidgin
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: isnt that like 15 years ago?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: isn't what 15 years ago?
<DasEI>  Mrkrabz: so for the future you promise to hold an iso in your torrent client to make it better, nor ?? XD
<armence> DasEl: That was not a comment on you by the way... I sometimes forget IRC clients don't send body language and tones of voice... I also wanted to specify, I have a Mandriva system (which I rarely use) on which the hard drive which fails here works... Don't know if that's a useful piece of information...
<techsupport> how can i tar content including directories and subdirectories and all files
<BrixSat> DasEI:  sources.lst are ok?
<Mrkrabz> DasEI, What? Lol..
<abba> ubuntu.ru
<_VIM_> its #ubuntu-ru
<DasEI> BrixSat: sorry,missed it..
<ubuser2> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 with the Mini ISO on a HP ProLiant DL380 G5 with a HP Smart Array P400 RAID controller (with 2 SAS disks in RAID 1+0). When booting after the installation, GRUB hangs with "Error 2". I've googled and found out that it could be because the RAID controller module/driver for P400 (which I think is cciss), hasn't been loaded. I've checked and it seems to be part of initrd.img so it should get loaded. I've tried bot
<Plugh> Mrkrabz: whether you are downloading via a torrent or direct download, one is always at the mercy of the remote server and the internet connections between you and the server. NOthing much one can do about it.
<BrixSat> DasEI:  http://pastebin.com/f510217ea  :D
<Acidic> Plugh, thanks. That fixed it
<smoo2> hello, how do I tell if I am running ubuntu 64bit version?
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, so you have just used live cds as of yet?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> sebsebseb: the almost sued thing. hmm I read its more recent .. hmm
<DasEI> BrixSat: ooh, you'e running hardy, not ibex, ubu 8.04 not 8.10 ...
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: yes it was more recant
<Plugh> Acidic, yw
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, I find it annoying just useing liveCDs since they don't keep my information
<Zykotic> techsupport, "tar cvf ouput.tar path/"
<BrixSat> :S are you sure?
<Corax> .
 * ACorb is away (Bye)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: used 7.04 and 7.10
<sebsebseb> jerrymcfarts: well you can save data to a Flash stick, but indeed  better to use a real install
<Pici> !away > ACorb
<ubottu> ACorb, please see my private message
<DasEI> !version | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BrixSat> how can i upgrade?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<hosler> apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DasEI> BrixSat: you could, but ..
<runta> как перейти на ubuntu ru
<DasEI> BrixSat: hardy is nice, too
<smoo2> I know i have an amd64 processor, but not sure if I am using 64bit kernel - how do I check?
<cole> hechu: i have the makefile
<DasEI> !details | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hosler> I just downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit version for my laptop. Are the default apt repositories for 64bit binaries or for 32bit binaries?
<Zykotic> hosler, 64bit
<hosler> Zykotic, hellz yeahz
<BrixSat> why details?
<hechu> cole, hehe, can you send it to me ? It need too many things to download and install it.
<DasEI> BrixSat: hardy is lts and better on some older machines, and I always prefer a fresh install instead of an dist-upgrade, which often causes trouble
<tiberius_> anyone know why a debootstrap'd amd64 intrepid ibex xen domU would be getting segfaults with any of the tools installed by wine_1.0.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (e.g. wine doesn't run :-P) ?
<DasEI> BrixSat: because I asked you for you distro and gave you a link for ibex, that won't fit hardy
<LOGANonUBUNTU> haha the music doesnt finish a song, maybe because of live mode
<saxin> Is iPod Nano (4gen) working great with Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  thanks friend ill download the cd and install :;D
<raji> i'm using winXP. I want to run linux from my second partition and keep XP running. I want to check a program in linux . Any good utilities ?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  thanks for your pacience ;)
<BrixSat> thanks to everyone :;D
<DasEI> BrixSat: np, your machines specs ?
<sebsebseb> LOGANonUBUNTU: Virtual machine Wubi whatever,    running from a Live CD all the time sucks
<DasEI> BrixSat: still got 5 minutes ?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  yes
<sebsebseb> raji: you want to dual boot?
<DasEI> BrixSat: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<DasEI> BrixSat: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<raji> sebsebseb, i already have dual boot. i want to run linux inside winXP for 10-15 mins to check a program
<hechu> cole, I can not receive the file.
<sebsebseb> why inside XP?
<cole> hechu: so shall i use a pastebin?
<sebsebseb> raji: you can  do it yes, but   you should be on Ubuntu most of the time now really :)   and  virtual machining  XP   not  Ubuntu
<raji> sebsebseb, there is this download happening in  IE. what to do
<sebsebseb> raji: a download in IE???????
<hesse> servus all
<Acidic> sebsebseb, heh.. What if you want to play games that don't work in ubuntu :P
<christian1981> sind hier auch welche aus germany
<sebsebseb> raji: why are you even using IE?    Firefox?
<hechu> cole, or send it to me half69 AT gmail.com
<mmcr> raji: Is it better not to run a virtual machine with ubuntu because your hardware won't work properly.
<DasEI> BrixSat: url from last cmd ?
<saxin> Is iPod Nano (4gen) working great with Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<_VIM_> Acidic: that's what Xbox/PS3 is for :P
<mmcr> You can use a live cd.
<sebsebseb> Acidic: use wine or commercial ones or  virtual machine.  and should be alright unless 3D
<jerrymcfarts> sebastien, how easy is it to install programs on a USB stick when running it on a LiveCD
<BrixSat> DasEI:  one minute
<oCean_> !de | christian1981
<ubottu> christian1981: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hesse> germann?
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<threepwood> just dualboot a partition of XP for games what's the use in toiling with wine
<_VIM_> !de | hesse
<ubottu> hesse: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DasEI> !de | hesse
<Acidic> sebsebseb, unfortunately that's why i still run windows.. a lot of my stuff doesn't work in wine/cedega nor a VM
<_VIM_> DasEI: :P
<HappySmileMan> Is there a way to get up to date Ruby packages
<kvieto> can anyone help getting Ex Falso to work with Chinese characters?
<_VIM_> !ppa | HappySmileMan
<ubottu> HappySmileMan: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<HappySmileMan> I have ruby 1.8.7 but 1.9.1 is almost a month old
<sebsebseb> Acidic: ok you dual boot?
<jerrymcfarts> LOGANonUBUNTU, if you are into liveCDs you should check out Knoppix and BackTrack
<m4rk> where is turtle_
<threepwood> it's cool that there are hardcore linux people who only run native linux apps and there are a lot of cool freeware games but if one is a gamer just dual boot for games wine is a headache =P
<daddy242> who is daddy242
<threepwood> not to take away from wine, it is amazing what theyve accomplished with such few developers compared to giants like microsoft
<m4rk> daddy242: it is you
<_VIM_> HappySmileMan: sorry ubottu's !PPA description is not what i wanted,,, Um anyway's go to that link, and you can maybe find what you're wanting on the PPA site...
<xpecs> hello out there
<sebsebseb> raji: well   running Ubuntu inside  Windows   in a virtual machine, is better than no Ubuntu at all I think and so:  http://www.virtualbox.org
<cole> hechu: i sent it to your email :)
<HappySmileMan> Yeha looking now, I'll see if I can find one
<raji> sebsebseb, is it better than vmware ?
<_VIM_> HappySmileMan: or if that don't work you could try !backports
<xpecs> In my eyes you should run Ubuntu as main OS :P
<sebsebseb> raji: yeah pretty much
<threepwood> If the guy wants to run Ubuntu in VM, who cares =P. Baby steps!
<sebsebseb> raji: altough  VMware  workstation and fusion  I think as well,  have  experimental  3D directx suppourt, where as Virtualbox does not
<mmcr> Depends what kind of program he wants to try. Having a virtual machine has hardware limitations.
<sebsebseb> yes I was talkking games
<hechu> cole, I've readed the Makefile, can you run "make uninstall-recursive"
<Dreamglider> is there an alternative to dd with a gui ?
<BrixSat> DasEI:  is taking to long to react
<threepwood> just install windows first then ubuntu, perfect dual boot setup
<Zykotic> sebsebseb, VirtualBox 2.1 does have a little 3D infact
<cole> hechu: oh, lol so what would be the command?
<mrwes> Dreamglider, why?
<m4rk> I need to know
<sebsebseb> Zykotic: yeah for OpenGL not  Directx
<raji> sebsebseb, i only need for console .
<DasEI> BrixSat: sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt
<_VIM_> Dreamglider: yes there is check out clonezilla's live CD
<BrixSat> DasEI:  thanks anyway i will install the new one anyway, thanks in advance ;)
<Zykotic> sebsebseb, yes that's true!
<Dreamglider> mrwes: i dont know how to use dd and im not so good with cli
<DasEI> BrixSat: ok
<threepwood> and i need windows for games and certain proprietary apps that i need to be familiar with
<LOGANonUBUNTU> jerrymcfarts: you know Dyne"Bolic? thats cool too
<sebsebseb> raji: the terminal?
<_VIM_> !clonezilla | Dreamglider
<raji> sebsebseb, yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<_VIM_> ...
<sebsebseb> raji: virtual machine will be fine for that
<Dreamglider> _VIM_: i dont know how to cloen a usb disk to another usb disk with clonezilla
<raji> sebsebseb, thanks
<threepwood> you cant really hide from windows, i mean you need to use it at work etc gotta be familiar with gates' crap =P
<_VIM_> Dreamglider: sorry ubottu doesn't have a link,,, youll have too google for it :(
<sebsebseb> raji: out of curiosity though you want the terminal why?  inside  Ubuntu  virtualmachine inside Windows?
<tiberius_> any thoughts on a xen-create-image debootstrap'd 2.6.27-11-server amd64 intrepid ibex xen domU segfaulting immediately on any wine command with multiple versions of wine?
<_VIM_> Dreamglider: hmmmm how bout Fog?
<hechu> cole,  can you run "make uninstall-recursive"
<mrwes> Dreamglider, what are you trying to accomplish with dd ?
<raji> sebsebseb, my cygwin doesn't have make and i'm lazy to install. i don't have gnome-genius cli
<sebsebseb> raji: oh you got Cygwin :)
<Dreamglider> mrwes: i want to clone a external disk to another external disk
<sebsebseb> raji:  do you have Ubuntu on dual boot though?
<armence> DasEl: I really appreciate the help that you gave me, but if you don't think there is anything else you can do, please let me know so I can start hunting down someone who can help me.
<raji> sebsebseb, yes
<oasis4me> salve
<oasis4me> a tutti
<sebsebseb> raji: ,but for  some reason are mainly booted into Windows at the moment?
<oasis4me> c'è qualcuno
<oasis4me> ke mi aiuta?
<oCean_> !it | oasis4me
<ubottu> oasis4me: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cole> hechu: yup, that command ran but when i click applications/internet i still see ekiga
<raji> sebsebseb, yes the download was started in IE , not everyone is that friendly with FF /opera
<IdentifyTarget> how is bluetooth support in ubuuntu?
<_VIM_> am i lagging? all i see are joins/parts
<Dreamglider> same here
<datacrusher> no _VIM_
<_VIM_> ok
<datacrusher> few people chatting
<mmcr> it's call net-split.
<_VIM_> very unusual for #ubuntu
<datacrusher> yep
<sebsebseb> !bluetooth
<mrwes> Dreamglider, try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Zykotic> IdentifyTarget, if your thinking bluetooth headset, not too goo unfortunatly, haven't played with anything else bluetooth
<datacrusher> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdentifyTarget> just KB and mouse
<hechu> cole, I've no idea about it.
<hechu> cole, the source code should create a install/uninstall script for it.
<Droopsta> Im trying to reinstall the grub bootloader because windows wiped it out. I load the live cd and it asks for a user name and password. When I hit enter it opens the ubuntu desktop, but when I click the mouse, Ubuntu restarts. Anyone know how I can get in the live cd?
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cole> hechu: your a star thanx for your help anyways :)
<sebsebseb> Droopsta: the password for the live cd is ubuntu I think, and just boot it up agian
<sebsebseb> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sebsebseb> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Droopsta> sebsebseb: What about the username?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_  I think
<sebsebseb> open a termianl and that will tell you
<Droopsta> sebsebseb:I dont have a terminal. Im trying to get into the live cd
<eivindgl> My girlfriend is traveling and she's unable to connect to a WEP ap, I know the laptop has working wifi (tested with WPA). I also tried to instruct her over the phone, but she's still unable to connect. are there any know problems with WEP? Her friend is able to connect, so the key is right. any help would be appreciated.
<sebsebseb> Droopsta: re boot  it should automatically go into the live session
<hechu> cole, you are welcome.
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dreamglider> mrwes:  do i have to use a live cd, cant i do it from installed ubuntu ?
<nectar> hey is there a way to changing the amarok fonts?
<sebsebseb> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<eivindgl> ubottu: I've read those and I've also done some other searches. I really cant ask her to start typing in the terminal over the phone. It's no big deal, just wanted to know if it could be something like an old router problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> how do i force a .deb package to install? from the command line
<sebsebseb> eseven73: easy
<sebsebseb> eseven73: make sure your in the folder where the deb is
<sebsebseb> eseven73: if it's in home you will be by default
<m4rk> eivindgl: where is your girlfriend?
<sebsebseb> eseven73: if not cd into it    and   then    sudo dpkg -i  namegoeshere.deb
<raji> sebsebseb, in the harddisk section i only see new harddisk , when i click existing ones it doesn't show my IDE seagate harddisk
<DasEI> eseven73: why force it ? dpkg -I *.deb; see man dpkg
<Zykotic> eseven73, is this a 64bit vs 32bit problem?  if so you need the -force-architecture switch
<sebsebseb> raji: ok and?
<sebsebseb> raji: you mean in virtualbox?
<raji> sebsebseb, i can't boot linux
<raji> sebsebseb, yes
<eseven73> DasEI:  was getting "Unmet dependencies" something or another errors when i was doing it graphically
<sebsebseb> raji: yes you  need to make a virtual hard disk for it
<sebsebseb> raji: a new virtual hard disk,  make that expanding and put whatever size you want
<raji> sebsebseb, but i want to boot from /dev/hda2
<sebsebseb> raji: the size is how  big the Ubuntu vm  thinks it has
<Zykotic> eseven73, you need to record what the "dependencies" are and install them first...
<DasEI> eseven73: so you'd risk a unstable system by overriding it, which paket ?
<raji> sebsebseb, isn't that new vhd for new installs ?
<sebsebseb> raji: virtual machine   is seperate from your actsaul computer partitions, unless...
<mrwes> Dreamglider, these are external drives we're talking about?
<sebsebseb> raji: yes you make a new vdi
<sebsebseb> raji: and tell it to use that vdi
<sebsebseb> raji: and tell it to boot from Ubuntu ISO or  CD drive with Ubuntu CD in
<sebsebseb> raji: Virtualbox manual very good
<raji> sebsebseb, i wanted to use my existing installation on harddisk
<Acidic> I'm having a problem getting my PCMCIA wireless ethernet adapter to be recognized
<axelpaxel> If I want to reinstall Ubuntu, can I mount the Ubuntu.iso from within Ubuntu, and install it just as normal?
<sebsebseb> raji: that is usually not a  good idea, to use a  real  OS install in virtual machine software,  and  needs some  right setting up to do
<saurabh> hoe to install vmware on ubutnu 8.10
<sebsebseb> axelpaxel: no  you need to be on Live CD
<sdf2> hi
<sebsebseb> saurabh: don't bother get Virtualbox instead
<sdf2> anybody can actually tell me how to run firefox, flash with pulseaudio?
<sebsebseb> saurabh: the one from repo  does not have USB suppourt the one from there site does.  http://www.virtualbox.org
<axelpaxel> sebsebseb: Okay, thanks, appreciate it :)
<sebsebseb> axelpaxel: so yeah the binary the PUEL.  not OSE edition
<saurabh> i have worked on vmware and virtual box in windows .......i find vmware better than virtual box
<rww> !vmware | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sebsebseb> raji: you should read the manual from the site, and also you can get help in #vbox
<saurabh> sebsebseb:i would prefer vmware
<sebsebseb> I find Virtualbox better than VMware
<sebsebseb> that is better than VMware player and server
<sdf2> how to get flash sound working in firefox?
<Algorithmiccontr> Howdy
<DasEI> !best | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sdf2> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<racerx> anyone know why I'm sending my hostname instead of my vpn username when doing a vpn connection to my workplace?
<sebsebseb> DasEI: blah de blah I know, and I seen that before
<DasEI> sebsebseb: vmwareplayer is free, an preconfigured images for less geeks are easy to be found
<sdf2> i installed the needed package, for firefox pulseaudio flash sound but it still not working
<sdf2> :S
<sebsebseb> Virtualbox  can run those preconfigured images as well :)
<heatmzzr> i downloaded vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh     ........ how do I install it correctly?????
<sebsebseb> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DasEI> sebsebseb: nice info, never tried that
<sebsebseb> yep works really well
<sebsebseb> no need to mess around with stupid  vmx files then
<Zykotic> heatmzzr, "sudo ./vedetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh"
<blizzle> heatmzzr, chmod +x the file and then run.
<DasEI> !compile | heatmzzr
<ubottu> heatmzzr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jschall> switching from kubuntu to ubuntu should just involve installing ubuntu-desktop and then removing kubuntu-desktop, right?
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<racerx> Can some help with vpn connection? I'm sending my hostname instead of my vpn username when doing a vpn connection to my workplace?
<Acidic> I'm having a problem getting my PCMCIA wireless ethernet adapter to be recognized. It's a D-link and I'm trying to use the madwifi-ng driver for it (it's Atheros chipset). But if i 'dmesg' when i plug it in all it says is "pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0" and nothing else. Also it seems that nothing gets added to /dev when it gets plugged in. Can someone help?
<sebsebseb> jschall: not quite
<sebsebseb> !puregnome
<sebsebseb> !pure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure
<jschall> sebsebseb: already got it
<jschall> sebsebseb: someone beat you to it
<rww> jschall: that's if you also want to remove KDE. If you want both, then yeah, just install ubuntu-desktop
<jschall> sebsebseb: thanks, that helps
<nickrud_> gotta be that repeating nick, makes ya slow
<sebsebseb> jschall: you might want to run some KDE apps in Gnome/Ubuntu though, but you can install those later anyway
<sdf2> how can  make flash sound work in firefox under ubuntu 8.10?
<sebsebseb> jschall: and I assume  you don't like KDE4 then  I don't either,  KDE3 was nice
<jschall> yeah kde is awesome, but things just keep crashing
<DasEI> !flash | sdf2
<ubottu> sdf2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> jschall: that is as a GUI.  KDE4  has apps  that improved though
<sebsebseb> jschall: oh right yeah KDE4 is still buggy here and there
<jschall> sebsebseb: and flash in konqueror just doesn't seem to happen
<sebsebseb> jschall: KDE3  is nice and mature been around for years, but you won't get it from the Intrepid Ibex repo, but if you got Hardy Heron you can  get it from that
<sebsebseb> jschall: I prefer  Gnome  over KDE3 and 4, but KDE3 is nice
<jschall> sebsebseb: i'd rather just keep my 2 boxes the same, i'm going to go with gnome
<agreenmac> hey im considering installing ubuntu on my macbook pro 5,1 and wondering the best way to go about this
<sebsebseb> jschall: well   as long as you got enough RAM, woudn't hurt giving   Kubuntu KDE3 a try  in  a virtual machine
<jschall> sebsebseb: kde4 is definitely more advanced, and if it gets a bunch of fixes i'll probably switch to it.
<jschall> sebsebseb: i'd rather just stick to gnome
<oCean_> agreenmac: start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<sebsebseb> jschall: ok, but  trust me KDE3 is so worth trying
 * film42 looking fro help :(
<sdf2> firefox flash does not show up in my pulseaudio volume controller as playback
<agreenmac> oCean_: do you know if compiz is confirmed working?
<sebsebseb> jschall: also  if you like Gnome may as well give xubuntu a try as well,  like Gnome more light waight
<diego_> hello guys, i have installed madwifi drivers in my laptop with atheros wifi and it works almost properly, the only thing is that it doesnt refresh the wifi connections ,anybody knows what can i do?
<jschall> sebsebseb: nah
<film42> anyone available?
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> help with what?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<film42> hai :)
<jschall> sdf2: it should be under "ALSA plug-in [firefox]: ALSA Playback"
<oCean_> agreenmac: I think so.
<jschall> sdf2: at least, it is for me
<agreenmac> oCean_: ok thanks
<DasEI> !chmod > heatmzzr
<film42> Well.. I have a mac mini running Intrepid, I want to route the sound out of my macbook running leopard, and into my mac mini, then out to my speakers. I enabled the switch for input as output. And it didnt work. So I then check hardware, and it failed "HDA Intel". Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> nope
<sebsebseb> no ideas
<film42> I've checked the forums and everything
<film42> There's one kinda similar
<jschall> film42: you want to plug your macbook into line-in?
<film42> but it was never answered
<Acidic> I'm having a problem getting my PCMCIA wireless ethernet adapter to be recognized. It's a D-link and I'm trying to use the madwifi-ng driver for it (it's Atheros chipset). But if i 'dmesg' when i plug it in all it says is "pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0" and nothing else. Also it seems that nothing gets added to /dev when it gets plugged in. Can someone help?
<jschall> film42: or you want it to be done wirelessly?
<film42> MacBok goes to line-in to Mac Mini, then out to my speakers.
<jschall> film42: mini is running ubuntu?
<film42> yes
<film42> worked in leopard
<film42> but not in ubuntu :(
<jschall> film42: should be a volume control
<jschall> film42: for line-in
<jschall> film42: do you have one in your mixer?
<stevetarot> hi I have a D-link wireless connected to the usb, i installed the win drivers and ndiswrapper says the driver is present but when i type iwconfig i get no wireless extentions
<film42> I do
<jschall> film42: is it turned up and unmuted?
<film42> It get a weird error when testing the capture
<film42> http://codingrockets.com/stuff/screenshot/1235850550.png
<film42> ^^ screenshot
<jschall> film42: you shouldn't need it capturing if you just want to play it
<gajop> any way to disable numpad acting as mouse? not sure how it got enabled in the first place...
<Mooq> why does ubuntu prefer this evolution mail thing over thunderbird
<DasEI> Mooq:you can configure it
<film42> jschall, I thought so too.. but i think it has to capture then send
<sdf2> any souliton to make firefox flash sound to work with pulseaudio?
<sebsebseb> Mooq: I guess, because Ubuntu is based on Gnome,  and that's the one for Gnome
<Mooq> thunderbird is easier syncing though no?
<sebsebseb> Mooq: and I guess they thought evolution was good  enough, but yes Thunderbird :)
<jschall> film42: hmm, do you have your macbook plugged in to line-in and playing audio? is the macbook unmuted/turned up?
<Mooq> i use mozbackup
<jschall> film42: i had no trouble playing audio from my iphone through line-in
<Spook2009> ubuntu desktop is in fact gnome, i never try kde or something, but curiously about kde
<film42> yeah, everything is conected right, and im blasting cold war kids into the Mac Mini at full volume on my MacBook :P
<stevetarot> can someone help me troubleshoot my wifi device
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu is based on Gnome, hence why Firefox is the default browser for example
<sebsebseb> instead of the Gnome one
<stevetarot> driver is already loaded
<Spook2009> can i install that kde, to look how it looks, whit not help my system crash?
<nivalis> sebsebseb, that does not make any sense
<sdf2> anybody know a solution for fixing nosound flash in firefox 3 ubuntu 8.10?
<defrysk> Mooq, system > prefs >preferred applications
<DasEI> stevetarot: does ifconfig find it ?
<sebsebseb> if you want to try KDE then you should try KDE3 and 4
<gajop> is there a way to disable numpad as mouse?
<Mooq> nivalis: I think he was being sarcastic
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu is not real Gnome
<jschall> film42: adjusting capture doesn't change anything for me
<sebsebseb> it is very similar to real Gnome though
<nivalis> oh
<vlavale54> ah
<Spook2009> the ubuntu desktop is ok, i can also pimp it nice, but curiousley about kde
<nivalis> just a little bit?
<film42> jschall, it just isnt working, i dont know why :(
<DasEI> gajob:num-switch ?!
<Mooq> defrysk: ah cool tip thanks
<sebsebseb> ubuntu desktop is that apps that Ubuntu think most people should have
<jschall> film42: can you screenshot your volume control?
<sebsebseb> and so there are apps as part of that, that aren't part of real Gnome such as Firefox for example
<armence> Everyone, I need help: I have a satellite M40. I am operating from the LiveCD version 8.1. I have one  of my external FAT USB hard drive which is not recognized by Ubuntu. It does not appear when I try to fdisk -l. Can anyone help?
<film42> yeah
<DasEI> gajob:also in pefrences > keyboard settings
<film42> jschall, wanna move to pms?
<galahad> does anyone know what ports do i have to forward at my router to get xchat-gnome dcc to work properly?
<NativeAngels> when doing a revserse dns do you have to use the full local ip or part of it
<film42> so it's not so busy :P
<DasEI> armence: does the bios of you lappy find the drive ?
<armence> DasEl: How can I check that?
<Mooq> galahad:  portforward.com ?
<DasEI> armence: watch the screen at bootup for found drives, or press F2, del or whatever to get into your bios-setup > harddrives/ usb support
<armence> DasEl: OK, I'll give that a shot
<Mooq> dunno if x-chat is the same as mirc, prob not try the google
<sdf2> any solotion to make firefox flash sound work in ubuntu 8.10 with pulseaudio?
<Droopsta> Why wont my live cd work? I boot from disk, i los in and when i click on the examples folder, Ubuntu resarts.
<Spook2009> i has xchat and xchat gnome, lol, by ubuntu, i prefer xchat
<chuy> don't mount automatically usb devices in ubuntu
<dreasty> ку
<dtchen_> sdf2: should work just fine if you use Flash 10 via adobe-flashplugin (on i386, via the Canonical partner repo) or flashplugin-nonfree (from multiverse)
<dreasty> re
<dreasty> hi from Ukraine
<sdf2> dtchen: Canonical partner repo?
<Trijntje> sdf2: libflashsupport helped for me, but you should read about it. It caused problems with me later on
<Spook2009> hi dreasy from holland
<Fertech1> hi linux users
<dtchen_> sdf2: yes
<Spook2009> hi Fertech1
<nivalis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sdf2> dtchen: i don't really get whats it :S
<Fertech1> how can i make a software
<[_kind_]> hey Fertech1
<sdf2> i installed flash-nonfree
<Spook2009> xchat works same as mirc i see, lol almost same, iam newby on it
<sdf2> and my flash has no sound
<[_kind_]> Fertech1, learn to code
<Fertech1> im trying to make a simple software
<joe-mac1> to make a software you take one egg yolk and crack it over your keyboard
<axisys> how do I change this line so that I can see the OS from console ?
<axisys> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=/dev/md0 ro quiet splash quiet
<joe-mac1> proceed to beat it gently
<sdf2> and i don't see firefox, or flash in pulseaudio volume control
<Spook2009> my flash everything works on ubu
<joe-mac1> next, our some beer all over the keyboard
<Fertech1>  yes
<corey> How do I kill all programs except for one
<sdf2> any tips?
<BULLE> corey: now thats not a smart idea
<sdf2> flash works fine, but no sound at all
<Droopsta> Im trying to use the live cd, but everytime i click on the examples folder the cd restarts, anyone know whats going on?
<Spook2009> system monitor
<Fertech1>  but is there a tool
<axisys> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sztyft> ... Omg. I qet in wrong server : p can enyone tell me how can i get to Polish Irc? "#ubuntu-pl" ?
<Fertech1>  i know a lil java and c++
<corey> bulle: I wasnt asking for smart. I need to count to 1000000 Digits of pi fast
<chuy> Ubuntu no longer mounts automatically devices usb
<Spook2009> whit system monitor u see programs running and you can kill if of give a "nice option
<Fertech1> but its just from the terminal
<Plugh> ﻿I was finally able to update my system from Ubuntu 6.06 to 8.04 over the weekend. When I boot an ISO file using qemu when I'm running Fedora, the mouse works. When I boot the same ISO file using qemu under Ubuntu 8.04, the mouse doesn't work. Any ideas how to get the mouse to work?
<BULLE> corey: ?
<corey> bulle: sudo apt-get install pi
<chuy> use xkill comanda
<Fertech1> or where can i find the open souce codes
<chuy> comad for kill aplication in the terminal
<Fertech1>  like in my machine
<BULLE> just use killall
<bert_> Hi, I'm at the computer club and one of the new ubuntu users is having problems with his wifi, in lshw the radio signal is reported as off "wireless=radio off", normally you should press the wifi-enable button to get it working, but the button does not do anything, does anyone know how to fake the button press or something similar to get it working ?
<hardo-> You'll find that skill is nicer than kill otherwise
<Fertech1> i was using  qt4 but had some errors
<marko-_-> are ubuntu drivers compatible with debian ?
<Guest80828> I cant seem to upload any large files (800mb) at megaupload.com with FF3 anyone else have that problem?
<Guest80828> marko-_-: they can be..
<Spook2009> system monitor not always work, some time my computer slow and i wanna give the music player not a "nice level" he not accept it
<Fertech1> in the qt4 i can make the software but dont know how ot save it  and where to put it at
<Spook2009> when i do in termninal mode, it works
<Fertech1> anyone know how to make software
<Spook2009> programming Fertech1 ?
<Fertech1> yes im trying to program spook
<Spook2009> i use c++
<defrysk> bert_,  just wondering, is it an atheros card ?
<Fertech1> Spook2009 where can i go to learn more about to program
<DPNP> Anyone be able to help with an issue with a msn?
<Spook2009> or for linux u can use python, i dont know how python works
<DPNP> amsn*
<Spook2009> you can download many program book via bit torrents
<bert_> defrysk: nope, intel card, should work
<Spook2009> ebooks
<tuxtox> does anyone know a terminal command to mount an .iso?
<Fertech1> ok Spook2009
<defrysk> bert_, hmm
<Fertech1> thanks Spook2009
<Spook2009> c++ is bit difficult to learn
<Spook2009> but a good program language
<Fertech1> which one is easy Spook2009
<Splargh> Hey guys, I'm having a problem logging into a user/pw protected smb share from my NAS.  I get the following error: The file or folder smb://Jon@datastore/Private does not exist.  Any suggestions? I can access the non-protected share just fine.
<bert_> defrysk: yeah, it's odd but according to the wiki this could happen, I think it needs a button press to start working but the button does not work
<Fertech1>  i  know a lil c++ and java
<Spook2009> c++ for dummies, that book is good to start for example
<Fertech1> i know perl too
<Spook2009> do u know php to?
<juha_> tuxtox: mount -o loop image.iso /mnt/xxx
<sdf2> my flash still don't have sound
<Fertech1> yes i do
<NativeAngels> when settin up zone for reverse dns do you use full local ip or part in reverse
<tuxtox> juha_ thanks
<Fertech1> i know  html css and php
<the_dark_warrio> I'm trying to install libsvn-dev but ubuntu says it is not possible to do it. Any hints?
<Spook2009> me to, php is also nice for databaseses
<mrwes> tuxtox, sudo mount myfile.iso /media/isoimage/ -t iso9660 -o loop   of course you need to do a mkdir /media/isoimage first
<nivalis> Fertech1, do you know lolcode too? http://lolcode.com/
<defrysk> bert_, I have a similar issue, my laptop does not show wireless as on when its turned on
<Fertech1> yes but u need mysql right
<mrwes> tuxtox, or for a GUI use gisomount
<Spook2009> but for c++ look on google, tutorials or something about c++
<Fertech1>  im not to good with databases
<sdf2> i even installed this  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package for flash sound in firefox with pulse audio but its still not working
<tuxtox> mrwes thanks
<Splargh> Can anyone help me with a smb access problem?
<Spook2009> for the torrents, and u can download free ebooks
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bert_> defrysk: aaah okey, well, did you already find a way to solve it ?
<Fertech1> no i dont know lolcode
<Fertech1>  whats that
<Spook2009> and i read last time something about python, funny
<Splargh> sebsebseb, i know all that, this is a unique problem
<defrysk> bert_, yes, i check if my networkmanager can see other networks
<Spook2009> u can start it up in terminal, just type python
<Spook2009> and the language looks a bit like the good old Basic
<defrysk> and if i cannot connect i press the button and try again
<Fertech1> ok
<mrwes> Spook2009, I'm teaching myself python -- pretty kewl language
<guntbert> !ot | Spook2009 , Fertech1
<ubottu> Spook2009 , Fertech1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<likuid_silence> Plone is a good way to learn python
<Spook2009> and when python start up in terminal try, 33+78
<Spook2009> then u see he calculate it
<guntbert> !ot > Spook2009
<ubottu> Spook2009, please see my private message
<Spook2009> u can try print "hello world"
<Fertech1> ok cool keep iin touch
<HenZo> Does anyone know how to specific the default network interface in NetworkManager? I added a NIC to my machine and now it's using that as the "default", but that's no good for me. No luck on Google.
<mrwes> http://pythonbook.coffeeghost.net/book1/
<Fertech1> my  email is fertech@yahoo.com
<tgr> hi how do i get a folder in mswindows 2000 vm in virtualbox to show in my nautilus in ubuntu?
<guntbert> tgr: ask in #vbox
<Splargh> Can anyone help me with a smb user/password protected share access problem?
<Fertech1> ok im out of here later
<Plugh> Splargh: State your problem, then you can see if someone will be able to help you.
<Splargh> Hey guys, I'm having a problem logging into a user/pw protected smb share from my NAS.  I get the following error: The file or folder smb://Jon@datastore/Private does not exist.  Any suggestions? I can access the non-protected share just fine.
<Spook2009> mrwes, for my python is new, what can you do whit python?
<Acidic> I'm having a problem getting my PCMCIA wireless ethernet adapter to be recognized. It's a D-link and I'm trying to use the madwifi-ng driver for it (it's Atheros chipset). But if i 'dmesg' when i plug it in all it says is "pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0" and nothing else. Also it seems that nothing gets added to /dev when it gets plugged in. Can someone help?
<guntbert> Spook2009: please keep to the topic of this channel
<mrwes> Spook2009, I'm not allowed to comment :)
<Spook2009> ok gunsch  excuses
<jschall> when i switched from kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop, the cursor theme stayed the same. how can i change it to the ubuntu one?
<Spook2009> sorry, guntbert
<Mozillero> hi
<guntbert> Splargh: silly question: are you sure that this directory does exist?
<guntbert> Spook2009: :)
<Splargh> Yes.
<defrysk> jschall, system >preferences > appearance
<Splargh> i believe it to be an issue with the jon@datastore? part, guntbert
<Spook2009> ok i have to go, i say to everybody a good evening, and bye bye :-)
<jschall> defrysk: didn't seem to be in there. i just removed oxygen-cursor-theme and it fixed it
<Splargh> guntbert, does the username have to equal my linux username?
<defrysk> jschall, in apearance you have to select cosumize, then pointer
<guntbert> Splargh: on my NAS I have to use user@nas/user/...
<[BTF]Jehar> Heya, have a quick problem to trouble shoot with GiMP\Keyring
<guntbert> Splargh: no, you set the username on the nas
<Splargh> guntbert, same result using the following: smb://Jon@datastore/Jon/Private
<nellmathew> hey with intrepid are you guys using flash_player_10 from adobe.com or flashplugin-nonfree still?..
<giveth> how do i swtich between channels in irssi ?
<DIFH-iceroot> giveth: alt + numbre
<[BTF]Jehar> I'll browse to the ftp dir, mounted on nautilus, and attempt to save the file. It will bring up the overwrite prompt, but after affirming that, it gives me a "file already exists" error.
<DIFH-iceroot> nellmathew: of course the stuff from the repo
<ACorb> aa
<[BTF]Jehar> Is there a way I can view keyring overwrite permissions?
<guntbert> Splargh: my last idea try smb://Jon@datastore/Jon/Private/   (mind the last / )
<sdf2> anybody   can make pulseaudio and flash in firefox to have sound?
<giveth> thanks
<nellmathew> figured, thanks DIFH-iceroot
<unko> is there anyprogram on ubuntu that can convert X to DVD formats? im using convertxtodvd but im using it in wine and it's not that great looking and has a bug
<nellmathew> sdf2, try flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<DIFH-iceroot> giveth: if there is something in the repos (same major-version) always use the repo-stuff instead of installing stuff by hand
<sdf2> i tried
<sdf2> still no sound
<ricardo> brasillllllllll
<ricardo> alguem
<dtchen_> sdf2: is pulseaudio running?
<Splargh> guntbert, no change, it drops the trailing / anyway.
<sdf2> dtchen_: yes
<guntbert> !br | ricardo
<giveth> zorry?
<ubottu> ricardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Splargh> i'll try mounting it in fstab and see if i can get it to work that way.
<dtchen_> sdf2: is libflashsupport installed?
<defrysk> sdf2, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<sdf2> dtchen_: nop its not
<unko> is there anyprogram on ubuntu that can convert X to DVD formats? im using convertxtodvd but im using it in wine and it's not that great looking and has a bug
<defrysk> oops thats for hardy, ignore me please
<phoenixz> Okay, Im about to go crazy on gnome here.. Giving phone support to my dad, he needs to open up a terminal, but he has dutch gnome and I cant find the menu option... Is there a dutch person here who could tell me under what menus I could find a terminal in gnome??
<giveth> DIFH-icreoot?
<guntbert> Splargh: did you try with places/connect to server?
<dtchen_> defrysk: no, it's also applicable to 8.10
<sdf2> defrysk: i have 8.10
<sdf2> so what should i may try?
<dtchen_> sdf2: the package i suggested (libflashsupport)
<defrysk> sdf2, dtchen_ just said it also works on 8.10
<giveth> anyone here knows how to adjust the speed of the mouse when using mouse-keys?
<Splargh> guntbert, no, where is that?
<sdf2> dtchen: it says, its not available, and i should use  flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<guntbert> Splargh: I#m on itrepid and I have it in the places menu
<defrysk> sdf2, also nex time do a search in https://wiki.ubuntu.com to check if thre is a howto
<sdf2> i checked already
 * Splargh is running kubuntu, btw.
<sdf2> and i couldn't make it working
<defrysk> sdf2, ok
<sdf2> i don't ask here if i can find a soulution somewhere, with google
<SimplySeth> okay .. I created a usrlv I rsync'd the data over to the new lv I added the LV in to /etc/fstab .. am I missing something ?
<dtchen_> sdf2: is multiverse available?
<guntbert> Splargh: then I'm really at the end of my knowledge, sorry :(
<sdf2> dtchen_: multiverse?
<Splargh> guntbert, i got it to mount np using fstab, so that'll work!
<Planteur> hi all, i cant see vids on youtube with firefox. Any idea what to check in synaptic and/or firefox plugins?
<sdf2> dtchen_: whats that actually?
<guntbert> Splargh: thats better anyway :-)
<Splargh> quite right
<SimplySeth> Planteur: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Planteur> installed
<dtchen_> sdf2: nevermind. have you used asoundconf, or are you using default configuration for alsa-lib?
<SimplySeth> Planteur: and you restarted firefox after restarting ?
<SimplySeth> Planteur: errr after installing
<Planteur> yup
<sdf2> dtchen_: i used asoundconf
<dtchen_> sdf2: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.backup
<dtchen_> sdf2: then log out of GNOME and back in
<SimplySeth> Planteur: there is one more package that needs to be installed .. but I cant think it of it now .. and I'm stuck in rescue mode on my box .. wish I coulda helped more
<Mrkrabz> Hi, my WebBrowser wont load up in Ubuntu Server edition
<guntbert> phoenixz: tell him to <ALT> F2, and type gnome-terminal
<gaintsura> any recommendations for a multi client chat app? pidgin is pissing me off
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me with this file "/etc/bind/zones/rev.190.70.217.in-addr.arpa"; would i user my full local ip ie 192.168.0.3 or 192.168.0 in reverse
<phoenixz> guntbert: thanks already! :)
<sdf2> i relog then
<guntbert> !language | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Planteur> thx anyway SimplySeth
<guntbert> phoenixz: glad to help :)
 * SimplySeth seems to be stuck with a lv that doesn't wanna mount .. hmm 
<orudie> how can i make a file executable ?
<sdf2> re
<guntbert> NativeAngels: ##networking will be a  better place for this
<mediadragon> @bos
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> thanks
<Mrkrabz> Hi, my WebBrowser wont load up in Ubuntu Server edition
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: why not ?
<sdf2> dtchen_: its working now
<DIFH-iceroot> orudie: chmod +x filename
<Mrkrabz> I click web browser and it does nnothing at all
<sdf2> dtchen_: thank you, what was the problem actually?
<saxin> Will iPod Nano (4gen) working with Ubuntu?
<orudie> DIFH-iceroot, thnx
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: if you open a terminal and type firefox and press enter .. you might get a better clue of what is going on
<gaintsura> guntbert: my bad, but tis the truth. any recommendation?
<Mrkrabz> terminal?
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, Terminal?
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: yeah .. terminal .. umm command line thingie
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, that dosent help :/
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: usually an icon that looks like a tv screen
<sdf2> dtchen_: can u write me this command again plz?
<guntbert> gaintsura: sorry, no. I don't need "multi client", so I'm using xchat
<nellmathew> in intrepid is flashplugin-nonfree in repos is flash v9 right?
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, dosent load
<sdf2> flash10
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: is this a fresh install ?
<Mrkrabz> yep
<ktebit> DHCP: device eth0 state changed normal exit -> preinit
<degrit> is there on linux an IRC client akin to the good old mIRC ?
<ktebit> WOW ITS WORKING NOW :)
<Mrkrabz> Ubuntu Server
<dtchen_> sdf2: what command?
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: what desktop environment are you using ?
<Mrkrabz> I cant remember D:
<sdf2> dtchen_: that mv *command
<Mrkrabz> Desktop backround says LADE
<sdf2> dtchen_: move some backup file or wat is looked like
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: is firefox installed ? is Xorg installed ?
<dtchen_> sdf2: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.backup
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, not that i know of
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz:  is xterm installed ?
<beautifulsnow> Grrr anyone know how to disable space+right_click=window menu??? It keeps making me quit my game!!!
<Mrkrabz> lxterm?
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: yeah .. xterm .. its what people who run servers use to control servers via command line
<sdf2> dtchen_: i save it i may need this laterz, what it does actually?
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, how to do that?
<dtchen_> sdf2: it moved the problematic file out of the way
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: lemme look
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and I'd like to try out VLC 0.9.8a which will be included in the Jaunty release. Could someone help me get it set up? I know that I need to add some stuff to my source.list file, but I'm not sure exactly what I need to do.
<sdf2> dtchen_: so i shouldn't use asoundconf?
<dtchen_> sdf2: not in 8.10
<nellmathew> sdf2, did you also try : flashplugin-nonfree-pulse ?
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: from a command line .. sudo apt-get install xterm firefox
<Mrkrabz> ok
<sdf2> dtchen_: ahammmm, for the sound to work i got soo many forum posts, and etc.... while did not really know what will work... at least i got my pulseaudio working it was a little buggy, like i lost ubuntu login sounds, but this fixed. Thank you again!
<UncleD-> how do I fix this error: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<UncleD-> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<philipp> i have bought a season of simpsons
<dtchen_> UncleD-: feisty is no longer available
<philipp> please help
<nellmathew> sdf2 : flashplugin-nonfree-pulse - uses pulseaudio with flashplugin
<UncleD-> dtchen_: should i upgrade?
<philipp> i have bought a season of simpsons
<UncleD-> dtchen_: how do i update my kernel from the command prompt
<dtchen_> UncleD-: yto gutsy at least, yes.
<Mrkrabz> sudo apt-get install xterm firefox it went through but did mnothing
<philipp> but totem cant play them
<guntbert> !please | philipp
<karab44> Hi I have a sound problem, I have no sound in Ubuntu64 9.04/ there is in w32 XP
<ubottu> philipp: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<philipp> but totem cant play them
<philipp> please help
<UncleD-> dtchen_: whats the command to update from fiesty to gutsy?
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, went through but nothing happend
<TwistedGhost> philipp, do you want all the season of the simpsons?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | UncleD-
<ubottu> UncleD-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TwistedGhost> also i can help you get them playing
<UncleD-> apt-get upgrade ?
<philipp> yes
<TwistedGhost> philipp,  pm me
<SimplySeth> Mrkrabz: how about apt-get install xserver-xorg\*
<philipp> how can i pm you?
<erUSUL> UncleD-: see the page ubottu told you
<TwistedGhost> philipp, look on the left colum
<jmadero> can anyone in here help with USB sound card?
<guntbert> !pm | philipp
<pjsturgeon> cant get WOL working. mobo supports "pumbg" and i have a start/stop script setting the wol setting to g on eth0 (my mobo ethernet port)
<ubottu> philipp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guntbert> philipp: I don't critizize, just a warning about possible dangers
<philipp> dangerous?
<pjsturgeon> i am using sudo halt -p to bring my ubuntu server down, and i am using a mac leopard client that i know works
 * SimplySeth goes away 
<pjsturgeon> philipp: go with the advice, it is good advice
<Mrkrabz> SimplySeth, again does nothing
<nkat> please how can i make a file readable RW with chmod command ?
<Guest80828> I cant seem to upload any large files (800mb) at megaupload.com with FF3 anyone else have that problem?
<UncleD-> erUSUL: I got this QGetting upgrade prerequisites failedQ
<UncleD-> when attempting to upgrade
<TwistedGhost> what is the easest way to send a folder to someone?
<Dr_willis> nkat,  --> chmod tutorial --> http://www.catcode.com/teachmod/index.html
<guntbert> philipp: here in the channel "everbody" sees the talks, in PM its just you and your partner, and he *might* give you bad advice (nothing against TwistedGhost :-)), so be careful
<TwistedGhost> i wont dont worry
<Dr_willis> TwistedGhost,  someone over the internet? local lan?  archive it and email.. would be a easy way
<TwistedGhost> i know how to play movies
<guntbert> TwistedGhost: please not here
<UncleD-> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and I got this error: http://pastie.org/405140
<UncleD-> please help
<TwistedGhost> Dr_willis, over the internet
<TwistedGhost> guntbert, what are you talking about?
<Dr_willis> TwistedGhost,  email, or irc's dcc feature.. or upload it somewhere and tell thjem where to look...
<eightyeight> i need to append a domain after a Host declaration in my ~/.ssh/config for a group of servers: HostName doesn't support this, unless there's some variable i'm not aware of. EG: Host set-of-servers-a-* HostName ${Host}.examplea.com Host set-of-servers-b-* HostName ${Host}.exampleb.com. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> TwistedGhost,  or the various im clients can normallys end files also
<TwistedGhost> ok thanxs
<mrwes> Doc is in da house!
<guntbert> TwistedGhost: may I PM you?
<TwistedGhost> guntbert, yes
<mrwes> heh
<HenZo> Does anyone know how to specify the default network interface in NetworkManager? I added a NIC to my machine and now it's using that as the "default", but that's no good for me. No luck on Google.
 * SimplySeth is relieved to have fixed his issue but puzzled as to why it didn't work with UUID
<pjsturgeon> HenZo: run ifconfig -a and see what ethX you have
<Caesi> Hello everyone, could anyone help me deactivate OSS and  reactivate ALSA via commandlines? thanx!!
 * SimplySeth wishes network manager would be replaced with wicd 
<pjsturgeon> then run /etc/init.d/networking and see which is set to auto ethX
<Guest80828> I cant seem to upload any large files (800mb) at megaupload.com with FF3 anyone else have that problem?
<mistergibson> anyone found a cure for "xine cannot play mp3 after update" ?
<pjsturgeon> henzo: then just change auto ethX to match your network card or connection you wish to use
<Dr_willis> Guest80828,  try some other file-shareing site perhaps?
<UncleD-> I'm having problems upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 - anyone able to help? http://pastie.org/405140 is my error.
<Guest80828> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> UncleD-: Known problem I'm afraid, with some mirrors not containing the older upgrade packages
<beinghuman> Anyone know what happened to the nvidia legacy driver?
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubottu> Package nvidia-glx-legacy does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<KenBW2> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/560750/Dodgy%20Preview.png <-- why is compiz doing this
<Dr_willis> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-71-modaliases, nvidia-common, nvidia-71-kernel-source, nvidia-glx-71, nvidia-glx-71-dev (and 20 others)
<pjsturgeon> HenZo: Any help?
<HenZo> pjsturgeon: Not sure I follow. 'ifconfig -a' shows my interfaces as expected (eth0 and the newly added eth1). /etc/init.d/networking is just the network script for stopping/starting, etc.
<beinghuman> Dr_willis: so what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> isent nvidia-glx-96  the legacy driver?
<Dr_willis>  the version #'s
<Zykotic> KenBW2, getting 404 from your link???
<Dr_willis> !find nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-glx-71, nvidia-glx-71-dev, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-177 (and 5 others)
<KenBW2> Zykotic: yea i know...
<nkat> Dr_willis: thank you...
<pjsturgeon> HenZo I thought thats what you meant by default, but i see what you mean. you want both working but for it to use one as the default for connections
<pjsturgeon> HenZo: Ignore me ;-)
<UncleD-> IntuitiveNipple: what do you suggest?
<ney> hi fellas, my mouse just stopped moving. its working, bcause im using it right now on the other pc, i got a kvm
<karab44> Hi I have a sound problem, I have no sound in Ubuntu64 9.04/ there is in w32 XP
<beinghuman> Dr_willis: I need whatever driver will work best for nvidia riva TNT2
<ney> iv tested the cables and stuff
<Dr_willis> I had problems yesterday.. m y other machine needed the older nviddia drivers.. and i dident realize it. :)
<laron> I'm having issues with kismet, maybe someone can help?
<HenZo> pjsturgeon: Bah, got me all excited thinking someone knew the answer!
<Mood> hello. i tried to get my ethernet connection started, but "/etc/init.d/networking restart" and "ifconfig down/up" both failed. it only connected after using the GUI of NetworkManager -- is there something CLI i missed?
<Dr_willis> beinghuman,  egads... that may not eve be supported by any of them.
<ney> its on ubuntu itself.. what can i do to get the mouse back moving?
<pjsturgeon> sorry!
<laron> kismet will detect networks when I am connected to my ap but will not when Im not connected
<laron> any advice
<philipp> he want that i install something
<n8tuserf> Mood-> post your /etc/network/interfaces file contents
<Dr_willis> beinghuman,  i would have to suggest checking the  forums and google and the !nvidia guide/ nvidia driver docs.
<IntuitiveNipple> UncleD-: Currently I'm not aware of a solution
<HenZo> Nobody knows how NetworkManager chooses the "default" connection? :(
<cpk1> Mood: dhclient?
<UncleD-> IntuitiveNipple: all the failes are happening on Failed http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports Release
<Mood> cpk1: what about dhclient? restarting it?
<laron> auto lo
<laron> iface lo inet loopback
<n8tuserf> Mood-> post your /etc/network/interfaces file contents
<KenBW2> Zambezi: https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/560750/Preview.png
<UncleD-> IntuitiveNipple: is there a way i can manually install the latest kernel on my server?
<philipp> TwistedGhost trys to push me to install something
<TwistedGhost> wtf?
<TwistedGhost> dude i said install vuze
<laron> auto lo
<laron> iface lo inet loopback
<IntuitiveNipple> UncleD-: bug #334961
<cpk1> Mood: after the interface is up run "sudo dhclient ethX"
<TwistedGhost> that the last time i try to help you
<pjsturgeon> philipp: haha! talk on main talk so we can all see. im sure its harmless
<IntuitiveNipple> UncleD-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/334961
<cpk1> Mood: providing your network uses dhcp
<pjsturgeon> you will make us other philips have a bad name!
<Mood> cpk1: ahh, ok. i missed that one.
<TwistedGhost> pjsturgeon, all i said is that i would like him to install vuze
<philipp> where can i paste it?
<Mood> n8tuserf: sorry, your nick-> doesn't do context highlighting in xchat so i missed it
<Dr_willis> I thought vuze was azurus  with more ad-ware included. :)
<pjsturgeon> TwistedGhost: yea no doubt. this is why i was trying to explain to him to talk in main window so it wont cause confusion like this
<TwistedGhost> <TwistedGhost> ok so what i would like to do is have you install vuze which is a torrent program
<TwistedGhost> <philipp> no
<TwistedGhost> <TwistedGhost> please
<TwistedGhost> <TwistedGhost> its what i use and its way better than transmission client
<TwistedGhost> <TwistedGhost> it would be easyier to send you the file
<FloodBot2> TwistedGhost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TwistedGhost> <TwistedGhost> but if you dont want to its ok
<laron> here are my results for sudo dhclient eth0
<laron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125486/
<dtcrshr> is there anyway to get my mouse working again? it just stopped.
<TwistedGhost> opps lol
<n8tuserf> laron what are you trying to do?
<dtcrshr> its on a kvm, and im using it now, so the mouse and cables are ok
<mue> hi
<Dr_willis> vuze appears to be in the Medibuntu repos.. or download the latest.. and install it on a per-user basis
<yok3r> join/ #ubuntu-es
<yok3r> up
<laron> kismet will discover networks when im connected to my AP however it will not work when I'm not connected
<laron> useless
<IntuitiveNipple> dtcrshr: Does the KVM have keyboard focus (Ctrl+Alt) ?
<TwistedGhost> vuze is azures
<MaPkO> i still has problem with my wireless damn :(
<philipp> http://paste.debian.net/29614/
<UncleD-> IntuitiveNipple: can i somehow manually upgrade?
<mue> does anyone know how i can find out which ntfs driver i am using? (ubuntu 8.10)
<threepwood> is there any reason not to update open office in 8.10
<picca-> what is a recommended ipod application for ubuntu - gtkpod?
<Cool_Nick> how do you find out what rp-pppoe.so version are you using?
<TwistedGhost> pjsturgeon, now you see
<philipp> http://paste.debian.net/29614/
<TwistedGhost> pjsturgeon, nothing harmfull
<cpk1> ever since azureus started turning into vuze it went downhill
<TwistedGhost> cpkl not for me
<pjsturgeon> ANYWAY, anyone know what could be causing WoL to be failing as I have a supported card and g being set using ethtool on boot and halt
<pjsturgeon> got correct mac address and the ubuntu server im trying to boot is wired using motherboard ethernet socket not pci
<pjsturgeon> TwistedGhost: Never said it was man, have no fear
<Mood> cpk1: i tried disabling wired using NetworkManager GUI to see if i can restart the connection via CLI ifconfig/network restart/dhclient, but it failed... would you know what else NetworkManager execs to get connected? or is it because i disabled network on NetworkManager that it didn't work?
<laron> I have installed the madwifi-hal drivers for my wireless
<TwistedGhost> pjsturgeon, oh i know i was just saying lol
<tony403> can someone tell me why it's so hard for linux to mount windows drives?
<guntbert> !openoffice | threepwood (see the link to OO3)
<ubottu> threepwood (see the link to OO3): a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Dreamglider> why is it i can mount/unmount a disk but i can not see it with duso fdisk -l ?
<laron> any ideas?
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> was that a typo? duso ?
<Zykotic> Dreamglider, do you mean "sudo fdisk -l"???
<Mood> is there a way i can control NetworkManager's functions via CLI? i only know ifconfig, iwconfig, init.d/networking, dhclient... any others i'm missing?
<Dreamglider> yup a typo
 * ACorb is away (Bye)
<Dreamglider> sudo*
<n8tuserf> Mood-> post your /etc/network/interfaces file contents  <-- one last time
<bosco> hello everyone sudo iwconfig = ath0 wifi0 eth0 pan0 and lo i cannot connect to my wireless router i have before i can see the name i know it is not my router becase the other laptop in the house is on linei am wired right nw/?
<bosco> can someone help??
<mue> is NTFS-3G the default ntfs driver in ubuntu?
<pjsturgeon> Mood ethtool. get it from apt-get
<tony403> anyone know an audio player that has good quality like foobar?
<Mood> n8tuserf: your "->" is difficult to see since it's not highlighting btw. just fyi. http://paste.ubuntu.com/125484/
<cpk1> Mood: I'm not sure, after disabling in networkmanager you ran ifconfig ethX up and then dhclient ethX?
<n8tuserf> Mood-> i dont know what you need to do toyour xchat client,
<Zykotic> mue, i don't think it's default
<n8tuserf> Mood-> you seem to mis-understood..
<Mood> cpk1: yup, after disabling networkmanager, i ran ifconfig down/up, dhclient, and init.d/networking restart
<mue> Zykotic, do you know how i can find out which is the default one?
<quibbler> mue: yes
<n8tuserf> Mood-> post your /etc/network/interfaces file contents  <----
<cpk1> Mood: also instead of "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i find "invoke-rc.d networking restart" less typing
<TwistedGhost> wow i am in the middle of helping philipp and he logs off lol
<fino> rotfl
<TwistedGhost> k peace all have to go to lunch
<Mood> n8tuserf: fyi: i use xchat, so i'm just suggesting it since people with default xchat client won't be able to see you say their name highlighted. just a suggestion
<cpk1> Mood: well you shouldnt need to do the restart after that, does dhclient get an ip?
<Zykotic> mue, might help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<Mood> cpk1: yup, i got an ip
<bosco> anyone??
<n8tuserf> Mood-> it is not my chore to do highlight, you config your settings per your liking
<mue> Zykotic, thx a lot
<Mood> cpk1: it just seems like disabling "wired" on networkmanager somehow prevents the connection... not sure what switch it's turned off... i'm going to try ethtool like pjsturgeon suggested to see if that works
<Mr-Woof> I've got a folder stuck in my trash, what's the best way of getting rid?
<quibbler> !ask | bosco
<istvan_> I use GTK-record my desktop for screen capture, and audacity to record my audio because of the audio issues with ubuntu right now. The problem is that when I use ffmpeg to combine the two the audio gets out of sync! How do I fix this? is it worth trying to find a audio fix that works? (I have tried a few that didn't work, and had to restore to a backup) or what am I doing wrong? is the sample rate wrong?
<ubottu> bosco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pjsturgeon> seriously, WoL is driving me insane. anyone here got WoL running with DHCP? is it possible?
<Tralce> Mr-Woof: open a terminal and "rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Tralce> Mr-Woof: if that fails, type "sudo (the same command)"
<jamesturnbull> hi all - just wondering if anyone knew the current state of Kickstart support for Ubuntu 8.04 was - I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility - but it's not clear if this is historical or current - any pointers?  thanks
<[T]ank> I am looking for a good program that will do what Visio can do. I have used Kivio, but I want to see what else is out there and what others recommend.
<[T]ank> Any input?
<Dr_willis> !info visio
<ubottu> Package visio does not exist in intrepid
 * Dr_willis has no idea what visio does
<Tralce> [T]ank: Dia?
<laron> Anyone know how to fix this?
 * istvan_ thinks we could use some more info.. what is visio?
<Mood> thanks cpk1 and pjsturgeon
<laron> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<mezy> hey everyone
<laron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125486/
<[T]ank> istvan: its like kivio
<mezy> i am giving up on ubuntu
<Tralce> mezy: why?
<jamesturnbull> [T]ank: I use Inkscape for a lot of that sort of thing
<Dr_willis> mezy,  so? you want us to convince you or somthing?  this is 'linux'  the 'do what you want' os :)
<guntbert> [T]ank: maybe you better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic :), and no I don't know anything better
<mezy> Tralce: its not worth it anymore, at least what i tried to do with it
<Mood> jamesturnbull: are you an illustrator/freehand user turned inkscape user?
<|HSO|SadiQ> what command lists all the users I have in my system??
<presshere> can someone recommend a book for intermediate level linux knowledge?
<Tralce> mezy: how so? what did you try to do, and why didn't it work?
<mezy> Dr_willis: dont waste your breath, im going to try slax
<jamesturnbull> Mood: might be :)
<Mood> jamesturnbull: i'm an illustrator user myself, not sure inkscape has all functionalities i need
<Dr_willis> mezy, so?   thers dozens of disrtos out. :) im using archlinux right now.
<Zykotic> |HSO|SadiQ, "cat /etc/passwd"
<DIFH-iceroot> |HSO|SadiQ: ALL users = cat /etc/passwd
<Dr_willis> mezy,  and i use puppylinux  in a lot of situations.
<jamesturnbull> Mood: I find it does 90% of what I wantr and the devs are highly responsive - give it a try you'll be impressed I think - and of course doesn't cost a bundle :)
<laron> ..?
<[T]ank> jamesturnbull: Is inkscape really that much better than gimp?
<mezy> Tralce: i was going to try to install it on a 2g usb, but ran into a lot of problems, and couldn't get help
<DVA5912> I guess im going to have to type a long report to get any feed back. I have reltek sound card on my pc, built into the mb. I have all the volume controls up but my speakers are only producing a faint sound when they are all up. This has never happened before, and has only happened since after i put in an obsolinte USB sound device, which has hence been removed. I can plug head phones into the front ports and get audio just fine but when tryi
<mezy> Dr_willis: why are there some many?
<Mood> jamesturnbull: good to know you're happy with it. i may take it out for a test drive soon
<Tralce> mezy: oh I see. not sure how to go about that myself... do you want a livecd-like installation or a full installation?
<|HSO|SadiQ> Zykotic, DIFH-iceroot is there a command to list only the users I created??
<thebloggu> does anybody knows how can i set desktop margins with compiz/gnome ? like the margin awn creates or openbox dock ?
<Dr_willis> mezy,  why not..  theres some reason there can only be a few?     Linux is like a 'wood shop' filled with tools.. Your wood shop needs are diffrent then mine.
<mezy> Tralce: full, because the live cd version didn't like me update stuff
<wodkja> Is there an easy way to play .wma files? :[
<danopia> hi
<[T]ank> mezy: there is a tool in ubuntu to create exactly what you are looking for
<mezy> Dr_willis: what does archlinux and puppylinux do?
<DVA5912> wodkja: Search add and remove programs for .wma
<DIFH-iceroot> |HSO|SadiQ: look into /home/ with ls :)
<Dr_willis> Mezy ask MS why theres so many variants of windows.. that basicially seem to be more $$ for more tools that no one know what to do with.
<koshar1> mezy all distros pretty much do the same thing
<mezy> [T]ank: thanks, but i just dont fell like going through hell again
<Tralce> mezy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065670 might help though I think you'd have to trim the install quite a bit.
<Dr_willis> mezy,  puppy linux = small disrto for older hardware focused. Archlinux = focus on doing things the way YOU want them to do..
<[T]ank> mezy: sorry to hear... was super easy to do
<Dr_willis> mezy,  state your needs.. and theres problery a disrto out to fit them
<Mood> koshar1: i heard puppy linux is a pita to install on HD (vs running live CD) fyi
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: Economic 101 --> Segmented Market == More Revenue XXDD
<Dr_willis> mezy,  you may want to ask in #puppylinux
<Dr_willis> Mood,  PuppyLinux is a 4 min install to hd. :)
<treboko> quick question - where to place an executable file to run it simply by typing it name?
<mezy> Dr_willis: arch reminds me of vista ult
<Mood> mezy: you may want to explore damnsmalllinux since it's relatively easy to 'transform' it into debian
<koshar1> Mood i installed puppy on a hdd on a VM easy as,
<guntbert> !ot
<Dr_willis> mezy,  You are confused about archlinux - if you think its like VistaUltiamte.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DIFH-iceroot> !path | treboko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<mezy> Dr_willis: oh?
<mezy> [T]ank: how easy is it?
<wodkja> There we go.
<[T]ank> very
<Mood> Dr_willis: does puppylinux offer advantages over dsl?
<ARCKEDA> Wow, 1.502k idling.
<guntbert> !ot | mezy , Mood , Dr_willis
<ubottu> mezy , Mood , Dr_willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mood> ok, off topic :-P
<Dr_willis> Mood,   you may want to take this to #puppylinux   like i suggewted :)
<Mr-Woof> thanks tralce, what does the RM stand for? I'm still new to the linux command line
<Dr_willis> See you got us in trowuble! :)
<mezy> Tralce: hey, thanks, funny, i never came across this before
<koshar1> Mr-Woof remove, or same as del in dos
<ARCKEDA> ubottu: Do you think that maybe we should have a few ops around here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ARCKEDA> Oh.
<Dr_willis> ARCKEDA,  ops are hidden
<Dr_willis> they are 'under cover' :)
<ARCKEDA> Are you serious?
<Tralce> mezy: I hope it comes across as helpful. I actually only found that on stumbleupon a while back and kept it incase someone needed it.
<DVA5912> I guess im going to have to type a long report to get any feed back. I have reltek sound card on my pc, built into the mb. I have all the volume controls up but my speakers are only producing a faint sound when they are all up. This has never happened before, and has only happened since after i put in an obsolinte USB sound device, which has hence been rem.oved. I can plug head phones into the front ports and get audio just fine but when try
<gverig> Hello. I just installed updates this morning (didn't check what it was but my guess would be - nvidia drivers). And... I couldn't boot up my box and I only was able to use default config
<Dr_willis> ARCKEDA,  yes.. they are here.. but not opped..
<treboko> anyone? place for files run by entering name?
<Mr-Woof> cheers :) I've got it now
<gverig> Actually, maybe I updated X
<ARCKEDA> I see.
<guntbert> Dr_willis: no troubles :-)
<gverig> Any idea WTF and how to fix it?
<thebloggu> does anybody knows how can i set desktop margins with compiz/gnome ? like the margin awn creates or openbox dock ?
<|HSO|SadiQ> to remove a user I just have to use userdel <username> ???
<BrixSat> hello
<ARCKEDA> Hey.
<koshar1> Mr-Woof if your ever in doubt use man (manual) to tell you a command, usage is, "man filename"
<guntbert> |HSO|SadiQ: with sudo, yes
<guntbert> ARCKEDA: do you have a support question?
<DVA5912> Please dont make me have to go crazy to get an answer
<BrixSat> how can i install an atheros wifi card on ubuntu 8.10?
<ARCKEDA> guntbert: I do not, just coming back from idle.
<DVA5912> And yes
<DVA5912> i know your all volunteers
<Dr_willis> !wireless | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matrix_> hey guys where can i ask about pictures
<guntbert> !patience | DVA5912, still
<ubottu> DVA5912, still: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ARCKEDA> Pictures, matrix_?
<ARCKEDA> Ugh, autocomplete is annoying when there are so many people in the room.
<guntbert> ARCKEDA: ok :)
<matrix_> i have a picture it has metal finding on the messenger bag I can not read the words on it, any help how to do it to read the words
<HenZo> Does anyone know how to specify the default network interface in NetworkManager? I added a NIC to my machine and now it's using that as the "default", but that's no good for me.
<DVA5912> gunbert if it wasnt the volunteer thing it would be that one hih
<DVA5912> huh*
<DVA5912> Freak it im going to go set up my sirius radio
<guntbert> DVA5912: ;-)
<BrixSat> ?
<matrix_> i have a picture it has metal finding on the messenger bag I can not read the words on it, any help how to do it to read the words any help guys
<Zykotic> matrix_, is this picture online somewhere?
<matrix_> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h95/bodicted/jd-bag.jpg yes here its the link
<Dreamglider> when using dd to clone a disk is it normal for the client window to print a whole lot of "gibberish" ?
<nAtic86> hello folks
<guntbert> matrix_: do you regard that as "ubuntu support related" ?
<Zykotic> matrix_, i tried opening the file with gqview and zooming in (same could be done with gimp), the words are still very hard to make out???  good luck man.
<guntbert> !welcome | nAtic86
<ubottu> nAtic86: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nAtic86> hey bot
<nAtic86> :]
<nAtic86> new here... sorry
<guntbert> !ask | nAtic86
<ubottu> nAtic86: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nAtic86> so you just want me to start crying about ubuntu?
<Mr-Woof> lol :)
<mezy> thats what i did
<nAtic86> allright
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> i dont know what you consider gibberish, unreadable or you dont understand the wordings?
<nAtic86> sitting here at a friends. he has some ubuntu
<nAtic86> i am used to suse though i am not a linux pro...
<nAtic86> and i experience some small wlan problems ^^
<nAtic86> the drivers is up and running, need to connect to an adhoc
<guntbert> !enter | nAtic86
<ubottu> nAtic86: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n8tuserf> HenZo-> 1st one that gets activated and gets an ip address
<HenZo> n8tuserf: and how do I choose which one that is?
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf: Gibberish as in unreadable/no meaning it's like a lot of random stuff im upploading an image to imgshack
<n8tuserf> HenZo-> typically it would use eth0
<HenZo> n8tuserf: that would be great... unfortunately, it's picking eth1
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> okay post it, thats odd that it non printable chars..
<HenZo> 'route -n' shows 0.0.0.0 is being routed through eth1
<nAtic86> my problem is: if i try to set up the connection manually - wep passphrase is not an option
<nAtic86> how can i set up a wlan connection manually and choose the passphrase? NOT the web ASCII or hex key
<Zykotic> nAtic86, i don't think WEP has a passphrase option
<nAtic86> no?
<nAtic86> am i wrong... if i choose WEP 128 ASCII, i need to enter some 26 digit long password?
<ConstantineXVI> nAtic86, I believe ASCII is passphrase, but I havent touched WEP in years
<Dreamglider> damn it got resized. ill uppload it again
<nAtic86> okay...
<fredooo> hello i have a problem with audacity -> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connexion refusée (111) <- help me please
<BrixSat> freedo have you googled?
<Zykotic> fredooo, do you want to be using bluetooth with audacity?  bt_audio is bluetooth
<fredooo> non result in google BrixSat
<fredooo> yes but it's an error in audacity Zykotic
<Zykotic> fredooo, all i have to say is "good luck" i have gotten bluetooth audio only working once, and can't get it working at all now???
<maple> how can i launch the networkmanager from something other than gnome?
<vladi> hi, anyone know if ubuntu 8.10 has the fix for not bricking the intel nic on thinkpad x301's?
<BrixSat> what is the lattest kernel?
<framlan> Can anyone answer a simple newbie question on Nautulis?  How do I get Nautilus to show file location in the search results?
<laron> does anyone know how to remove VAPs in kismet?
<BrixSat> what is the lattest kernel in ubuntu?
<malakhi> BrixSat: in which release?
<laron> does anyone know how to remove VAPs in kismet?
<gverig> O_O there seems to be a conflict between latest kernel (released) and nvidia drivers. Is this a common issue or do I just have screwed up config?
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf: http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9841/64188945.jpg
<BrixSat> makakhi ubuntu 8.10
<laron> does anyone know how to remove VAPs in kismet?
<BrixSat> malakhi ubuntu 8.01
<Gosujii-sama> anyone know about configuring iptables?
<BrixSat> *makakhi ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<malakhi> BrixSat: 2.6.27.11.14
<framlan> Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to show file locations in the search results?
<Zykotic> laron, this post seems to suggest they get removed after each restart http://www.kismetwireless.net/Forum/General/Messages/1232454969.7799411, but I've never used Kismet and have no further suggestions
<malakhi> BrixSat: well, 2.6.27-9, but that was the package version
<Gosujii-sama> i need more info than that already read it ^_^
<BrixSat> i cant install an atheros card on ubuntu and i have read the manual on the wiki as a friend here toldme to
<BrixSat> ^^
<wassili> hrhr
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> you get that after you fdisk -l  ?  do you even see the command fdisk -l ?
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf: no after -> dd if=/dev/source if=/dev/destination
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> that is strange, and anything else you display after that command is okay?
<stracqua> ciao
<Dreamglider> it's still scrolling i think it's the individual bit's being copied or something like that.
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf:  it's just the terminal window in wich i issued the command
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> again, you type a command like ls -la afterwards, is the display still messed up?
<philipp> where do i get libdvdcss2
<n8tuserf> philipp-> umm do you ever use google to find these?
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf:  i just did the dd command to clone a disk, i have not done anything else in terminal
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> then do it, and lets see
<Zykotic> philipp, medibuntu
<kratomy> so, when i try to download somthing via linuc dc++ i get the error msg "could not open target file: could not open file". what does this mean? is it a permissions-problem maybe? what permissions are needed where? i just changed the permissons of my home folder so that only i can view it, could that be a problem?
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf:  i tried some commands in a second terminal window, all is ok there
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> you are not listening .. same window...
<BrixSat> how can  i install header files of the kernel so i can install the madiwifi?
<Dreamglider> n8tuserf: i cant, its still "working" scrolling
<theRealBallchalk> got question does it mean anything written to run on linux is subject to adhering to GPL?
<Chousuke> no.
<Dr_willis> theRealBallchalk,  no.
<Dreamglider> if it's working its gona take some time to move 200Gb
<n8tuserf> Dreamglider-> then its buggered up.. i doubt it you'll get a good disk image
<theRealBallchalk> i thot anything written on linux is required to be opensourced?
<Chousuke> no.
<theRealBallchalk> what's the diff between gpl and bsd ?
<avin2> hey everyone
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: there are many differences.
<theRealBallchalk> ppl write for bsd to cover their code no?
<Dr_willis> theRealBallchalk,  No its not.  there are web sites that discuss the various 'licenses' and stuff
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: the main one is that GPL is viral.
<theRealBallchalk> how's gpl bad?
<Dr_willis> viral in a good way :)
<theRealBallchalk> ohhh
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: it's not.
<[ifroog]> !inetd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd
<[ifroog]> How do i restart inetd?
<HenZo> Alright, I give up. Die in a fire, NetworkManager. Hello wicd.
<supertanker> Out of curiosity, is the next release of Ubuntu going to be released in the next few months? I'm planning on starting a-fresh with a brand-new Ubuntu release, formatted HD, etc.
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: you can use GPL development tools like GCC and Anjuta without fear of having to use GPL yourself.
<Dr_willis> HenZo,  :) i find wicd very good.
<malakhi> supertanker: april
<fredooo> audacity is a cheat
<HenZo> Dr_willis: I hope I will too.
<supertanker> malakhi, thanks, that's perfect
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: the only time you need to worry is when you use a library or a piece of code written by someone else.
<Mefached> I have a multiboot question. I'm going to install Slackware on another partition, and I want to update GRUB afterwards so that I can boot into Slackware. How?
<avin2> I have a question:  I have a Dell m1330 on Ubuntu's Intrepid.  My audio isn't working as well as on Windows
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: if it's GPL, then your code must also be GPL.
<fredooo> what's a best software for mao please?????????
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: but there are other licences too, like LGPL, that have looser requirements.
<theRealBallchalk> ohhhhh
<[ifroog]> How do i restart inetd?
<fredooo> what's a best software for mao please?????????
<Dr_willis> fredooo,  i dont think anyone has a clue what you are asking.
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theRealBallchalk> so like if i write a gps app that uses a gpl'ed lib then my written program has to also be opensourced?
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: yes.
<theRealBallchalk> hmmmmm
<usser> Mao the chairman of the communist party, obviously needs software
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: so if you're using external libraries, pay attention to what its licence is.
<theRealBallchalk> in theory many companies that use their stuff on linux gets checked then?
<fredooo> what's a best software for mao please?????????
<theRealBallchalk> like cisco's iphone and some routers
<n2diy> fredooo, what is mao
<n2diy> ?
<theRealBallchalk> mao was the leader of china in the revolution
<theRealBallchalk> duh
<fredooo> music assistance computer
<malakhi> theRealBallchalk: yes. those companies have to publish the source of any open-source software they use, along with any modifications made to it.
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: if they use GPL code but do not distribute their own code when they distribute the binaries, they are breaking the licence.
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: please note though that if you do not distribute the binaries, you can do anything you want.
<n2diy> theRealBallchalk, machine language, naturally.
<LjL> if i have a TV card whose remote control apparently gets recognized in Ubuntu, and a module for it gets loaded, and a /dev/input/eventX device is created, but nothing ever shows up in it... what could be the reason?
<theRealBallchalk> it seems theres more linux users than BSD usrs
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: the GPL requirements only apply when you distribute your software in binary form to someone else; the GPL requires that in such a case the source is made available as well.
<Rafael_> ebox vs webmin: i am a newby...eveybody says that ebox is supported and webmin no..i have play with the 2 and it seems that webmin is easier to use and more fucnctions ebox..can somebody explain Why should i go with ebox?
<Dr_willis> Rafael_,  best would be to learn to configure things manually and not use either one.
<Mefached> I have a multiboot question. I'm going to install Slackware on another partition, and I want to update GRUB afterwards so that I can boot into Slackware. How?
<theRealBallchalk> if that's the case, then companies can modify and write thier own libs then?
<theRealBallchalk> it's still easy for them then
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: you can write proprietary software on Linux just fine; GTK is LGPL for example, which allows linking with non-GPL modules.
<sebsebseb> theRealBallchalk: yes since Linux is better on the desktop apparantly, and  BSD is more for servers
<nAtic86> i want to connect to an not password protected ad-hoc and i need a static ip. may there be a problem with hardy?
<oliver_g_1> hi
<Rafael_> i understand that but if i would like ot use any of them why should i use ebox?
<sebsebseb> theRealBallchalk: also to do with the lisesnes
<sebsebseb> oliver_g_1: hi
<dotblank> Whys is there no webmin package in the official repository? is it cause it competes with landscape?
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: of course, being a good community member and adhering to free software principles will make software development for Linux much easier :)
<LjL> dotblank: putting things in the repositories isn't done on a rationale of non-competition
<LjL> dotblank: i believe it's not there because it's little maintained and has some serious issues
<oliver_g_1> I have installed the madwifi module from https://launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive/ppa (under Hardy), but the system still loads the ath_pci.ko module that came with the original kernel (and which is too old)
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: but you can still have proprietary offerings based on Linux. For an example, look at oracle.
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im on 8.10, is it possible to get firefox2 instead of 3? ive tried to apt-get install firefox-2 but it doesnt work... firefox 3 crashes alot
<dotblank> What alt is there?
<theRealBallchalk> ahh ok
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: ok  yes you could get Firefox 2, but  that's not being suppourted anymore as far as I know
<oliver_g_1> is there a way to automatically have the dksm-built module "supersede" the older module?
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: and Linux has other good browsers
<theRealBallchalk> i misunderstood the binary distribution port of gpl
<theRealBallchalk> part*
<kantlivelong> sebsebseb: im aware of other browsers.. but how can i get 2 to install? it in the unsupported repo?
<George2> how do i force a quit of a wine program?
<theRealBallchalk> Chosuke thanks
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: why do you want 2?
<kantlivelong> sebsebseb: 3 crashes alot
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: you're welcome.
<Dr_willis> George2,  you could use 'xkill' and click on the window  of the app.. BE CAREFULL with xkill
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: sure, but why FIrefox 2 instead of a good browser that is still being suppourted by it's makers
<Chousuke> theRealBallchalk: though I am not a lawyer. If you really are worried about licencing, you should consult one :)
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: using Firefox 2 is stupid
<kantlivelong> sebsebseb: im sure ff will be fixed but i just wanna stick to it but on the older saver version
<kantlivelong> sebsebseb: no its not..
<Dr_willis> older is not always 'safer'
<kantlivelong> sebsebseb: ff3 is a POS and idk why ubuntu supports it
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: if you want something that is like Firefox, and still  suppourted etc,  I know exactly what to recommend
<George2> Dr_willis: i've just tried xkill but no joy :/
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: and if you want stuff that isn't like Firefox, but good browsers, again I know what to recommend
<calc> flashblock seems to help a lot of with resource usage on FF3
<George2> the program has frozen :(
<kantlivelong> opera,seamonkey, etc...
<kantlivelong> i know
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: how much RAM you got?
<calc> it seems FF3 isn't what is eating ram but flash
<kantlivelong> enough
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: Galeon and Epiphany :)
<kantlivelong> ram is fine
<kantlivelong> it crashes when dealing with bookmarsk alot
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: have you tried Galeon and Epiphany?
<kantlivelong> not a fan
<tiberius_> any thoughts on a xen-create-image debootstrap'd 2.6.27-11-server amd64 intrepid ibex xen domU segfaulting immediately on any wine command with multiple versions of wine?
<sebsebseb> kantlivelong: Opera? Seamonkey?  Konqueror?
<George2> at this rate, i think i'm gonna ditch ubuntu and go with debian :(
<sebsebseb> hummmmmmm at noobs that want to use Firefox 2,  which I think is no longer suppourted by Mozilla
<clustermagnet> gents, having a problem running the showmount command
<clustermagnet> showmount
<clustermagnet> mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered
<nAtic86> woah, i am going insane! how do i set up a STATIC ip for my wlan adapter and connect to an ad-hoc without _any_ protection?!
<clustermagnet> rpcinfo -p yields portmapper and status are runing, thats it
<clustermagnet> please help :)
<sebsebseb> George2:  hi what's your problem?
<sebsebseb> oh wine
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> I'm trying to get rid of pulseaudio: any hints?
<sebsebseb> George2: good idea to get the  version of Wine  from winehq.org  the website instead of Ubuntu repo
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<arbitrary_tag> cousing_luigig: yeah, here is my hint: don't :)
<evantandersen> k so does ubuntu have .bash_login files?
<Massasauga> i have an external drive with all my music on it, does anyone know how I can play the music and which program to use in ubuntu 8.10?
<mediadragon> I need to pick the right nvidia-glx-dev for my system, it's giving me a few choices.
<charliehorse55> does ubuntu have .bash_login files???
<PaulSterio> trying to install reportlab for django on ubuntu 10.5 and it's saying that gcc needs to be installed - I've tried everything - does anyone have a clue how to get this to work?
<gotcha> Massasauga Rythmbox?
<Dr_willis> charliehorse55,  theres is .bashrc and .bash_profile, cant say that ive ever seen a .bash_login befor
<arbitrary_tag> cousin_l: did you try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#head-a1e07dda2043a62b9de40f682fe4b2458920a3f1
<arbitrary_tag> there is a section there on removing pulseaudio...
<Massasauga> i tried rythmbox gotcha but it won't play them
<oliver_g_1> hm... so I now ran "dkms install" with --force parameter, and that worked; but I doubt it's supposed to be that way :-)
<charliehorse55> Dr_Willis what if i want to run something everytime i login, How do i do that?
<sjad9> Can anyone help an SNMP noob?  I've been googling for an hour but know just enough about Linux/Ubuntu to be dangerous.  I have snmpd running, and can snmpwalk to get basic info.  But there is no dskTable, interfaces, etc, etc -- just basic info.  How do I get the rest of the SNMP objects to show up?
<Massasauga> do i need codecs?
<sebsebseb> yes you do
<sebsebseb> and I would recommend Banshee as the player
<charliehorse55> *Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> charliehorse55,  deopends on what it is you are running..
<gotcha> hm, not afaik, but you can try amarok aswell Massasauga
<sebsebseb> !sound
<Dr_willis> !autostart | charliehorse55
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> charliehorse55: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<PaulSterio> trying to install reportlab for django on ubuntu 10.5 and it's saying that gcc needs to be installed - I've tried everything - does anyone have a clue how to get this to work?
<sebsebseb> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<charliehorse55> Dr_willis ubuntu 8.10 amd 64 latest release build
<benxx> how do update  vuze  software
<jeremie> #cool
<charliehorse55> nvm
<sebsebseb> Massasauga: the above stuff will help
<alpha7> Anyone know if Make USB startup Disk will able to install ubuntu to hard drive?
<Joacker> can someone go to http://74.226.97.34:8081/ and see if it is working? I want to check my router passthrough config.
<Dr_willis> alpha7,  yes it can - if the system can boot from usb
<sebsebseb> benxx: you  can't just update it I think
<Dr_willis> alpha7,  or use 'unetbootin' and the iso file you perfer. to do a similer task.
<sebsebseb> benxx: since not suppourted by Ubuntu as far as I know
<stroyan> Joacker: No.  It cannot connect.
<Joacker> ok darn
<hanasaki> what gnome menu has nautilus in it?
<sjad9> an anyone help an SNMP noob?  I've been googling for an hour but know just enough about Linux/Ubuntu to be dangerous.  I have snmpd running, and can snmpwalk to get basic info.  But there is no dskTable, interfaces, etc, etc -- just basic info.  How do I get the rest of the SNMP objects to show up?
<alpha7> Dr_willis: how many gb for a live usb
<Dr_willis> alpha7,  fits on a 2gb thumbdrive here.. perhaps smaller.
<[T]ank> Got mezy set up on his usb ubuntu install. He's really excited now :-D
<user_> geia sas
<FlareFlare> !netsplit
<gotcha`> hm
<Daps> hey can anyone direct me to the weather server that Desklets use
<dn5a-b> hi guys, i normally would have asked people on ##gnome but there's like 50 people and they never answer any questions. Is there any way to restore lost files from gedit that were unsaved?
<Rabbi> Does anyone know why images on webpages take longer to load in ubuntu vs windows? And if there's a way to offset this difference?
<[T]ank> he actually had not tried it yet
<gotcha> Any IRC Client suggestions? Need a client that is highly customizable and using Konversation so far but it's quite laggy...
<[T]ank> pidgin
<cousin_luigi> arbitrary_tag: why?
<schnootop> anyone had any trouble with ubuntu picking up a secondary monitor on a laptop ?
<cousin_luigi> arbitrary_tag: it's a piece of junk
<gotcha> [T]ank pidgin can be used with 3 server (1BNC) and many many chans?
<mediadragon> I need to pick the right nvidia-glx-dev for my system, it's giving me a few choices. Can anyone help?
<alpha7> Dr_willis: how long does the installing takes?
<[T]ank> schnootop: what video card
<Dr_willis> alpha7,  to the thumbdrive? or from thumvbdruive to hd?  its faster to install via TD> then is is to use a cd from what ive see
<[T]ank> gotcha: I havent got a clue. Just throwing it out there.
<mediadragon> gotcha; Yes.
<schnootop> [T]ank, radeon x2300 mobility
<cousin_luigi> sebsebseb: ubuntu-desktop depends on it...
<cousin_luigi> I only want to disable it anyway
<[T]ank> yes
<cousin_luigi> where is that dbus thing started from?
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi:   ubuntu-desktop might depend on it, but  you can still remove it
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<[T]ank> schnootop: you need to enable the non free drivers for the ati driver.
<charliehorse55> Dr_willis in the command field can i just type any terminal command and do i have to write sudo in front of it?
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: once you have the stuff installed from it, it does not really matter if you remove it
<cousin_luigi> sebsebseb: I see
<cousin_luigi> still, I'd like to understand how the thing works
<[T]ank> schnootop: then it will work
<[T]ank> alpha7: alpha7: yes
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: how what works?
<charliehorse55> Dr_willis  in the command field can i just type any terminal command and do i have to write sudo in front of it?
<BacTalan> I'm in the middle of a partition move with GParted and everything's frozen except the mouse. The drive is still active and sounds like it's still working on the move. Should I just leave it, or try to restart X, or something else?
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: and to tempory kill pulseaudio.    killall pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: and you can change the sound thing to alsa or wahtever
<sebsebseb> !sound
<cousin_luigi> sebsebseb: that's what I'm doing
<cousin_luigi> sebsebseb: how do I avoid pulseaudio to start?
<schnootop> [T]ank, 5 have the non free drivers enabled
<cousin_luigi> daemon is not enough apparently
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: remove it
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: it might want to remove ubuntu-desktop, but so what
<cousin_luigi> ok
<patrick> hello ppl
<sebsebseb> or  maybe just disable it properly
<sebsebseb> !pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> !pulse
<Guest1131> can any one tell me how i can get msn messenger here ?
<cousin_luigi> sebsebseb: how do I do that?
<schnootop> actually im using the propietry ones does that really matter ?
<cousin_luigi> well just removed it anyway
<cousin_luigi> Guest1131: pidgin?
<sebsebseb> Guest1131: Windows Live Messenger probably wont' work in Wine, but  there are pretty good MSN alternatives here
<masque7> Guest1131: aMSN is the closest thing to msn messenger
<Zykotic> schnootop, Radieon is an ATI card not Nvidia???!!!
<paul_Sterio> trying to install reportlab but it keeps telling me I need to install gcc. I've tried apt-get install gcc and it updates but I still get this problem
<paul_Sterio> trying to install reportlab but it keeps telling me I need to install gcc. I've tried apt-get install gcc and it updates but I still get this problem. can anyone help?
<cousin_luigi> masque7: I disagree...mercury is
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: yeah  if you upgrade to later versions of ubuntu, you may want ubuntu-desktop installed
<masque7> Zykotic: radeon is of the ATI series
<schnootop> Zykotic, yes
<Guest1131> brb
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: ,but it's just a meta package,  that tells ubuntu to install loads of stuff
<masque7> cousin_luigi: never heard of it :)
<cousin_luigi> sebsebseb: yes, but how do I stop pulseaudio from being loaded at startup time?
<cousin_luigi> masque7: it's a lousy java app, but it does video pretty well
<sebsebseb> !startup
<sebsebseb> why is the bot not working?
<malakhi> sebsebseb: netsplit
<schnootop> Zykotic, does it matter if its ATI and im using propietry drivers ?
<masque7> the bot isn't in here :S
<Zykotic> schnootop, sorry though you where the one asking to install the nvidia driver, my mistake
<sebsebseb> cousin_luigi: there's a startup  thingey some where
<mediadragon> cousin_luigi: System -> Adminstration -> Session
<schnootop> my monitor actually picks up the signal but then the monitor power button just flashes :\
<cousin_luigi> mediadragon: it's not enough
<cousin_luigi> I can only disable a part of uit
<cousin_luigi> it*
<cousin_luigi> not the dbus app
<mediadragon> Then I have no idea, sorry :/
<cousin_luigi> k bbl
<paul_Sterio> trying to install reportlab but it keeps telling me I need to install gcc. I've tried apt-get install gcc and it updates but I still get this problem. can anyone help?
<Zykotic> Joacker, "Failed to Connect"
<mediadragon> Anyone know what nvidia-glx-dev I should grab?
<mediadragon> There's five different ones.
<BacTalan> I'm in the middle of a partition move with GParted and everything's frozen except the mouse. The drive is still active and sounds like it's still working on the move. Should I just leave it, or try to restart X, or something else?
<mxiao> my media player automatically exits when i play an .avi file
<arbitrary_tag1> cousin_luigi: heh. fair enough. did you check out that link?
<masque7> mxiao: get any codecs?
<alpha7> what the hell
<paul_Sterio> trying to install reportlab but it keeps telling me I need to install gcc. I've tried apt-get install gcc and it updates but I still get this problem. can anyone help?
<supertanker> Ooooh my goddess.
<supertanker> *That* is a netsplit~!
<mxiao> my media player automatically exits when I play an .avi file
<Freeb0rn_> Hey could someone tell me if there is a way to get a package description using apt-get?
<Spectre> hi, how can I switch language to english?
<sebsebseb> mxiao: ok which player? and have you got the AVI codec?
<philipp> libdvdcss dont work
<sebsebseb> !language
<BacTalan> I'm in the middle of a partition move with GParted and everything's frozen except the mouse. The drive was working for a while after it started but now it's not going anything. Should I just leave it, or try to restart X, or something else?
<Spectre> I don't mean keyboard, I mean whole language of system
<sdf2> anybody having some issues with the game called. Urban Terror with the linux version, like if i go into 1440 x 900 screen res, then my mouse stops working, or if i play in 1024x768 everything is fine, until after some time, my game turns into window mode, and my mouse disappers, and stops working...?
<mxiao> where can I check to see if I have it?
<arbitrary_tag1> mediadragon: try firing up 'package manager', then searching for 'nvidia' there will be a list of 'nvidia-glx-XXX' followed by 'nvidia-glx-XXX-dev' The first one has a list of supported cards...
<mewshi> can someone help me?
<philipp> libdvdcss cant read the dvd correctly
<biouser> so, I suppose there is no way to get ubuntu installed completely with the net only from a windows machine...
<n8tuserf> biouser-> you've looked into unetbootin?
<philipp> libdvdcss cant read the dvd correctly
<Freeb0rn_> Is there a way to get package description using apt-get? For example, apt-get install git-core and I want to see what git-core is exactly through apt-get
<Dr_willis> biouser,  unetbootin + thumbdrive is handy. if youy have no blank cd's  or even if you do. :)
<Dr_willis> !install | biouser
<keres> !blkid
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi
<keres> !fstab
<keres> what happened to the bot?
<keres> !d
<usr_local> Hello
<AETE_KRAOUD> does ubuntu live cd access automatically the ntfs partitions ?
<usr_local> Yes the live CD does.
<AETE_KRAOUD> usr_local,  : Thanks but does it need any command line
<fearful> Anyone know why when I try to install Pidgin 2.5.5 on ubuntu 8.04 I get a dependency on libgtk2.0-0?
<BacTalan> I'm in the middle of a partition move with GParted and everything's frozen except the mouse. The drive was working for a while after it started but now it's not going anything. Should I just leave it, or try to restart X, or something else?
<hey`> ...I need help I've lost any sound in my ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> fearful: yeah  Pidgin uses GTK
<philipp> libdvdcss cant read the dvd correctly
<usr_local> No you do not need to know any command line (terminal) information
<philipp> libdvdcss cant read the dvd correctly
<hey`> ...I don't know what I did.
<sebsebseb> !sound
<fearful> sebsebseb: yea but I have it
<usr_local> +1
<sebsebseb> damn yeah no bot right now
<sdf2> anybody having some issues with the game called. Urban Terror with the linux version, like if i go into 1440 x 900 screen res, then my mouse stops working, or if i play in 1024x768 everything is fine, until after some time, my game turns into window mode, and my mouse disappers, and stops working...?
<AETE_KRAOUD> usr_local, : hmmm you mean it has ntfs3g installed and it is all configured e?
<sebsebseb> stupid net split
<fearful> sebsebseb: sorry I dropped
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> id leave it for a long while, who knows, it may recover
<Zykotic> philipp, you need to give more info then "libdvdcss can't read the dvd correctly"???
<hey`> I was listening music this morning, I don't know what have I done wrong!
<XPS_M1330> I just upgraded to 8.10, now my wireless doesn't work!
<UncleD-> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/62184 - solved my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade problem!!!
<AETE_KRAOUD> usr_local, : i just need your lights
<fearful> sebsebseb: so any ideas why I have it, and still does this?
<XPS_M1330> it actually worked for 5 seconds then when I chose the network, the icon disapeared from the panel
<sebsebseb> fearful: no
<usr_local> blam
<BacTalan> How long would a long while be? It's been like this for about half an hour now..
<fearful> sebsebseb: :( no fix then
<AETE_KRAOUD> usr_local, : becaus i want to give a friend a live cd to save his data and he does not know anythong about linux
<Gosujii-sama> can someone give me a hand with iptables really quick?
<philipp> zykotic i have installed all packetches from the codecs tutorial and libdvdcss but if i try to play a dvd there a lot of mistakes in the picture
<usr_local> It will not save his data on the CD
<AETE_KRAOUD> usr_local, : yes i know he needs an external place like a usb
<BacTalan> I was also logged on to IRC in Mibbit webchat, and it disconnected a couple minutes after it started (according to the other people in the channel)
<wolter> hi
<Zykotic> philipp, did you install libdvdcss2?  or did you try 3?
<AETE_KRAOUD> usr_local, : i just wanted to know if it is easy as a click of a button that's all
<sebsebseb> wolter: yes?
<BacTalan> The LiveCD reads and writes NTFS just fine, but he'll probably have to mount the drive from the Places menu first
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> you can try to ssh in from another computer into it
<wolter> how can i get the certificate from a public key so i get no more errors while aptitude updating?
<wolter> hey sebsebseb haha
<usr_local> Not really
<usr_local> I gotta go
<philipp> zykotic i have installed both
<AETE_KRAOUD> BacTalan, : hmmmm ok to mount it through the Places menu doesn't need any extra work than a single click e?
<Zykotic> philipp, i'd try getting rid of libdvdcss3 and just try with 2 - works for me
<BacTalan> AETE_KRAOUD: You click on Places and then click on the drive, it's really easy
<BacTalan> Would killing and restarting X kill GParted?
<AETE_KRAOUD> BacTalan, : hmm ok
<AETE_KRAOUD> BacTalan, : thanks !!! :-)
<Guest42331> Is it possible to install ubuntu from one hard disk to another?
<biouser> how much space do you need on usb drive to use netbootin is it?
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> are you on livecd?
<n8tuserf> Guest42331-> yes its possible
<fearful> I need to know why I'm getting the dependency error for libgtk2.0-0 installing pidgin 2.5.5 if I already have libgtk installed
<BacTalan> n8tuserf: Yeah
<Guest42331> n8tuserf: thank you.  is there any documentation and / or programs you would suggest to me
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> yeah you can kill it ,but whatever it was doing will be terminated
<n8tuserf> Guest42331-> can you change your nick to something easier to type?
<BacTalan> n8tuserf: So killing X will kill GParted too?
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> yes
<BacTalan> -.-
<AETE_KRAOUD> n8tuserf,: thats probably the reason his nickname is like this :-)
<Zykotic> fearful, are you certain that you have libgtk2 installed?  or just libgtk1?
<drewby> n8tuserf: are there any documentation and / or programs you would suggest?
<n8tuserf> drewby there are plenty out there, i dont have link i can give you directly
<drewby> alright thanks
<LjL> if i have a TV card whose remote control apparently gets recognized in Ubuntu, and a module for it gets loaded, and a /dev/input/eventX device is created, but nothing ever shows up in it... what could be the reason?
<biouser> is there anyway that I can get a bare install on a 64 meg usb... enough to have apt ...
<fearful> Zykotic: certaint, I checked and re-installed it to be sure too
<drewby> It's not possible to just install the ubuntu installer from the repository and use it to install from one disk to another?
<Zykotic> fearful, no idea then man, good luck.
<Dillizar> i just update my wine to 1.1.15 and when i go to wine configuration, cant find my drivers
<arcsky> Is there any tool for slipstream ubuntu?
<n8tuserf> drewby here's what you need to do, do you have another spare partition or can create another partition on your /dev/sda1 (1st disk) ?
<drewby> n8tuserf: indeed I do
<BrixSat> grrr im stuck on compiling madwifi so i can get wifi on my laptop :;
<n8tuserf> drewby->  make sure its ext2, then mount your iso file,  mount that spare partition and copy over the expanded iso ;
<bosco> can anyone help me fix madwifi on ath0 ???
<bosco> ls
<bosco> ??
<sebsebseb> ahtros wireless?
<drewby> n8tuserf: aight
<n8tuserf> drewby then modify your existing /boot/grub/menu.lst to have an entry for this spare partition (where you copied the expanded iso) to boot from it
<philipp> cant find gst-plugins-ugly
<sebsebseb> bosco: you got athros?
<BrixSat> bosco i need help to
<drewby> my weakness would be in configuring grub
<IdentifyTarget> oif I just picked up an 8GB usb thmbdrive, can I do anything cool with it like quick resume?
<n8tuserf> drewby and once you boot from the spare partition, its like booting to livecd, then just click install and select the 2nd disk to install it permanently
<bosco> sebsebseb, yes i do it worked at one time now i can scan but i just cannot connect to the network
<BacTalan> If I interrupt GParted in the middle of moving a partition, will the partition be dead?
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> most likely yes
<sebsebseb> bosco: ok  pm  me and i'll copy something over, that can probably help
<drewby> n8tuserf: can you help me configure my menu.lst
<n8tuserf> BacTalan-> thats why it usually suggest you make backup beforehand ..
<BacTalan> This is my backup partition
<drewby> or do I need to install grub on partition that has the iso files?
<BrixSat> im stuck on compiling madwifi :S
<BacTalan> Luckily
<sebsebseb> BrixSat: athros wireless?
<n8tuserf> drewby-> sure..which partition you want to expand the iso on?
<fearful> Why is there a update (openoffice-core3) is grayed out on the update manager
<BrixSat> sebsebseb yes
<drewby> Ummm, does it need to be a primary partition?
<nemera> hi all
<n8tuserf> drewby and you already have downloaded the iso right?
<sebsebseb> BrixSat: ok PM me and i'll copy something that can probably help
<indro> hi all
<indro> anyone got quake live working?
<n8tuserf> !who | drewby
<ubottu> drewby: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nemera> hello indro
<prohna> im having issues with xorg.conf, if i do a dpkg-reconfigure of xserver it never gets to setting resolution, and if i manually set it up the way i think its supposed to be it will ignore 1024x768 and default to 800x600, but with a puppy livecd it works right off no problem
<biouser> any hope of installing from 64 meg pen drive?
<philipp> have installed libdvdcss 2 but it dont worke
<indro> hi nemera
<``Tyler``> i was in here earlier about  my netgear wireless adapter in ubuntun 8.10 its still not working and i installed the driver
<n8tuserf> drewby be right back, need to take care of stuff
<Zykotic> indro, I haven't seen any working "Quake Live" examples under linux yet
<indro> humm damn..
<nemera> what about the netgear wireless adapter ? it ever worked with out any install for me
<indro> want play that game.;>
<nemera> lots of ppl talking  indro :)
<``Tyler``> it wont work at all
<fearful> My update is grayed out openoffice 3 core, and it says I can only partial upgrade why?
<``Tyler``> it returns UNCLAIMED
<thedarkone> hey all i am having a tough time with xconf
<Dreamglider> how do i use fog to clone a USB disk to another usb disk ?
<drewby> n8tuserf: okay I made an ext2 partition
<thedarkone> can someone help me out
<drewby> it's a primary partition on my first hard disk. it's /dev/sda2
<BrixSat> thedarkone:  just ask, dont ask for help!
<drewby> n8tuserf: I'm copying over the iso files now
<thedarkone> well i am tring to get xconf to do 1366x768 i keep getting 640x400
<nemera> i 'll seek a program that do like daemon tool on windows anybody got an idea ?
<mezy> [T]ank: hey, i have another question. is it ok to sit see the 'install' icon on the desktop?
<``Tyler``> does anyone know anything about the error where 8.10 wont boot it says cannot enumerate usb device?
<[T]ank> mezy: When you are logged in as the live cd user it will always be there.
<[T]ank> just create a new user and log in as that
<philipp> come on
<mezy> nemera: alcohol?
<philipp> it is not funny
<mezy> [T]ank: ok
<nemera> Mezy will take a look at it , thx :p
<philipp> why is it soooooo impossible to play a damn dvd on ubuntu
<[T]ank> mezy: did it work how you wanted?
<fearful> grayed out openoffice update trying to upgrade to openoffice 3.0 any ideas?
<bosco> that guy was lol
<mezy> [T]ank: so far
<philipp> why is it soooooo impossible to play a damn dvd on ubuntu
<[T]ank> good
<BrixSat> philipp: you can play dvd's on linux!
<[T]ank> glad
<philipp> no
<[Tequila]> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu server 8.10 on a PPC ..
<philipp> not simpson
<bosco> ls
<philipp> i cant
<philipp> i installed libdvdcss and it dont work
<Zykotic> philipp, do other DVDs work?
<philipp> some
<b1n42y> fearful, partial upgrades are usually due to reliance on other software to be installed before the upgrade, i think
<philipp> but noone bugfree
<Aquina> philipp install "libdvdcss2" and "Kaffeine" via apt-get.
<drewby> n8tuserf: the copy should be done soon.
<philipp> kaffeine???
<fearful> b1n42y: yes but I have everything I need it worked fine last time I installed it.
<[Tequila]> Can anyone help me with installing ubuntu server 8.10 on a PPC ..  i dont know mac commands
<Aquina> Then read the DVD via Kaffeine. I promise it'll work.
<fearful> b1n42y: well I'll look into it thanks anyway
<[Tequila]> rather how to boot off the cd
<mxiao> update manager can't install b/c it doesn't have exclusive lock, but I don't see any other applications running
<zash> mxiao: apt-something clean
<Aquina> What is b/c, micao?
<philipp> kaffeine is a player
<Aquina> yes
<b1n42y> Aquina, i think he meant because
<philipp> he needs kde and i use gnome
<mxiao> b/c= because
<Aquina> I see. There must be an instance of either apt-get (commandline), Synaptic or the "Add/Remove"-util running.
<Aquina> Please double check this.
<armence> Hi all, I have the following problem: I am running the Ubuntu 8.1 Live CD on my Toshiba Satellite M40 Laptop. I also have another USB FAT hard drive which works correctly. I have an external USB FAT hard drive which is not recognized by Ubuntu. Can anyone help me get it working? I have tried fdisk -l and the hard drive does not show up on that...
<philipp> kaffeine dont works too
<BrixSat> philipp:  what is in the root of the dvd?
<Zykotic> armence, when you plug the drive in and turn it own do you get any messages in dmesg?
<Aquina> Dis you also install the package "libdvdcss2", philipp?
<Siegfried> i'm trying to untar some files from a huge tar.gz file this way: tar -xvf feb09bkp-var.tar.gz  --no-anchored --wildcards 'var/xx/var/xxxxx/images/*' -C /root/bkp/
<BrixSat> some of them are speacly designed for windows having software and lot's of crap
<Aquina> It must be listed extra in Synaptic
<drewby> n8tuserf: alright i'm going to restart and try to boot that cd partition thing
<Siegfried> however i'm getting many "cannot mkdir: no such file or directory" and others "No such file or directory"
<philipp> Aquaina yes... but it seems to have lots of bugs
<philipp> it isnt realy able to play a dvd
<armence> Zykotic: Sorry, I am new to Linux in general, how would I check that? (I can use the command line as long as someone tells me what to type)
<Aquina> What do you mean by bugs? Also installed the nonfree stuff. Codecs, etc.?
<drewby> @all okay if I've copied the iso files from the ubuntu install cd onto a partition, what do I put in grub to boot that partition?
<Flare183> !bugs | Aquina
<ubottu> Aquina: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<b1n42y> does anyone know if i should install preload, or is there something in ubuntu which already takes care of thatg
<Zykotic> armence, type dmesg (which will show you the kernel log messages), then turn the drive on and type dmesg again - you should get some sort of messages regarding the drive
<llllll> is there a way to umm just clone my screen?
<Flare183> llllll: What do you mean?
<b1n42y> !preload
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preload
<Siegfried> nobody can help me with my tar problem?
<Flare183> !ask | Siegfried
<ubottu> Siegfried: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llllll> i have my tv hooked up but i cant get the two displays to show the same thing
<Siegfried> Flannel, i asked one screen before :(
<philipp> Aquaina yes... but it seems to have lots of bugs
<Flare183> !info preload | b1n42y
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-5 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Siegfried> ops i meant Flare183
<Flare183> lol its ok
<arbitrary> siegfried: have you tried the graphical archive manager? Just a workaround :)
<mezy> [T]ank: now, how do i disable auto login>
<armence> Zykotic: The output is really long, what should I look for?
<Siegfried> it's on a server arbitrary :/
<philipp> Aquaina yes... but it seems to have lots of bugs
<llllll> sorry total noob man no idea
<Aquina> philip I recommend you to exec "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" this is required too.
<Siegfried> it finds the files in the images/ folder of the tar
<Zykotic> armence, probably something to do with /dev/sd?
<LjL> b1n42y: there's nothing in Ubuntu that takes care of that (except at boot time), though you'll find that the kernel ends up doing a lot of pseudo-preloading itself by advance caching
<enduser0001> heeyy ubuntuers!
<Siegfried> but i just get cannot mkdir, and cannot open errors, no such file or directory
<Siegfried> for each file matching
<Zykotic> armence, the most recent stuff is at the bottom
<arbitrary> hmmm that is a tough one... And I suppose the size of the tar prohibits you from making a local copy...
<philipp> Playback failure:
<philipp> DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/scd0".
<philipp> Your input can't be opened:
<philipp> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/scd0'. Check the log for details.
<philipp> Playback failure:
<FloodBot1> philipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philipp> DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/scd0".
<UncleD> philipp: 25% done upgrading fiesty to gutsy ubuntu
<[T]ank> mezy: System > Administration > Login Window
<arbitrary> [
<armence> Zykotic: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125522/
<philipp> uncled what?
<arbitrary> [T]ank, on that topic, how do i turn autologin ON. Clicking the thingy there has no effect...
<thedarkone> anyone have a 720 p config for xorg threw vga
<[T]ank> arbitrary: Not sure which thingy......
<Zykotic> armence, dmesg again that "waiting for device to settle before scanning" says it's beginning to see the drive but the drive isn't ready yet
<[T]ank> Im leaving for the day, so... cant be of any further assistance.
<Dr_willis> arbitrary,  i edit the gdm config files to enable auto logging in..  i forget what one to edit..
<mezy> [T]ank: it doesn't show up in system>admin
<arbitrary> [T]: the checkbox that says 'enable autologin' is checked, and the username is selected, but when I restart, it doesn't autologin - just goes to the normal prompt.
<UncleD> philipp: i'm upgrading from fiesty to gutsy right now
<zash>   * Automated backport upload; no source changes.
<zash> but why
<llllll> i have no clue what to do to get this to work
<armence> Zykotic: Here is what I now get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125523/
<Dr_willis> arbitrary,  you did restart the gdm service? and i THINK it autologins once at boot.. thats it..  theres also a 'delayed login' feature that may be what you want
<LjL> if i have a TV card whose remote control apparently gets recognized in Ubuntu, and a module for it gets loaded, and a /dev/input/eventX device is created, but nothing ever shows up in it... what could be the reason?
<arbitrary> Dr_willis: I did a 'restart' of the machine, would that do it? I am currently using timed login as a workaround, but its not ideal having to wait ten seconds for it to start :)
<RiRa_Digi_> how can i change on ubuntu 8.04 + plesk 9 the langauge from a user. i have done it for root. but the user stays in the wrong language
<Dr_willis> arbitrary,  restart the GDM service
<armence> Zykotic: To be more precise, I get those two lines obviously repeating a LOT. If I unplug the hard drive, they stop.
<r4hu7> hi guys my head phone socket does'nt seems to work, is it a hardware or a software problem, i am using Ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis> arbitrary,  you can enable both.  but it can get annoying at times to have the stuff autologging in
<Zykotic> armence, so a quick google for " usb unbuntu "no sense" " shows several bug reports and people with the same problem, didn't see a solution though - but it's certainly beyond my expertise, ANY ELSE???
<shepherd> anyone know of a program to add effects to a webcam while I'm using it with amsn or something
<arbitrary> Dr_willis: did 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'. Is that correct? It doesn't seem to be coming back up - just stuck on Reloading system log daemon...
<Frijolie> where are the custom icons located?
<Frijolie> i'm specifically looking for the "iPod" icon
<Dr_willis> arbitrary,  that sould of killed X off  and gotten back to the GDM login screen
<Zykotic> shear_clone, cheese has effects, but no tie in with MSN?!?!
<degrit> I am trying to install using the netinst - do I have to check "Ubuntu Studio desktop (must install)" in the software selection menu or just Ubuntu desktop ?
<shepherd> Zykotic: I'ma guess that was to me.
<arbitrary> Dr, well, it did kill of X, but I don't think its coming back :) I'll do a reboot.
<Wildburn> sigh, im beginning to think ubuntu hates my comp
<thomasp> hello
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: why
<sebsebseb> thomasp: hello
<Wildburn> seb: between hardy and intrepid and every version of nvidia drivers I can find, never get anything but blank screen till I reboot in recovery and xfix
<armence> Zykotic: Thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: I see
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: yeah and Intrepid Ibex lacks suppourt for old NIvida graphics cards
<areay> how can i setup centralized logins for my network, so that home folders and usernames/passwords are kept on a server?
<Wildburn> seb: yeah its frustrating because even ctrl alt f1, f7 whatever wont do anything, but Xorg.0.log shows no problems
<uncategorized> i made a bad decision and added the jaunty servers to my sources.list...did an update and then installed one program
<uncategorized> everything seems to work
<uncategorized> but after reboot, no gtk programs load propertly
<sebsebseb> remove the juanty program
<sebsebseb> and never do that again!
<uncategorized> i have
<sebsebseb> or anything similar
<uncategorized> but that didn't fix it...and i reverted my sources list
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: ok you probably buggered up your system a bit now,  so maybe just upgrade to jaunty alpha 6 hummmmmmm
<uncategorized> i think the issue is that it did something to libc6 and glib
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: the beta is soon
<uncategorized> this is what it installed:
<uncategorized> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libgpod4
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: upgrading early on the beta is ok
<shepherd> fdisk -l
<shepherd> oops
<uncategorized> so i think all i need to do is revert those changes
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: how old is the card?
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: and the propritary drivers installed?
<Wildburn> geforce2 go
<arbitrary> Dr_willis: Rebooted, everything is back online, autologin still doesn't work, but I'll just stick with timed login for now. Thanks for the help.
<Wildburn> old
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: ok  which Ubuntu you on now?
<blip-> hi,  I have a dual boot system with windows + ubuntu.   I just reinstalled windows so it wrote to the mbr and thus I have grub no more.    I booted ubuntu liveCD now... when I try to run sudo grub-install /dev/sda I get the message "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."     ... any idea what's going on ?    thanks
<Wildburn> Seb: Ive tried proprietary, and then removed them
<Wildburn> 8.04 at the moment
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: ok Ibex probably lacks suppourt for your card
<Wildburn> Seb: it seems like the second I change the xorg.conf it boots black screen, when I enable Driver "nvidia"
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: and not much difference there
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: and Hardy is not perfect  with Nivida graphids cards either
<sebsebseb> ,but that's nto Ubuntu's fault
<Wildburn> seb: apparently ibex should work now, found a huge bug thing on it but none of the options seemed to work
<Wildburn> true Seb, wondering if any distro will load this bugger
<Wildburn> Seb: just wish it would give me an error in log to find the problem but everything loads fine, just no display
<uncategorized> is there no way to have it reinstall the core packages for intrepid
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: Ibex lacks suppourt for old cards,  as for hardy I remember when I tried to help a guy get his  Nivda card working (by remote connecting) on an old lap top,  and  we could never get the one from repo or nividas site to work
<Wildburn> Seb: also I think because mouse and keyboard are usb it wont let me ctrl alt anywhere
<uncategorized> i just want it to make sure the versions match whatever is in the intrepid repo rather than the jaunty
<``Tyler``> does anyone know anything about the error where 8.10 wont boot it says cannot enumerate usb device?
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: in the end he put Windows back on that lap top, plus he wanted to run loads of Windows rubbish anyway
<arbitrary> Wildburn: Sorry, I think I missed where you said what card specifically you are using... What is it?
<Wildburn> Arbitrary:gefroce2 go
<powergoal> When will the lincity-ng update be added to the repository?  The release was Jan 25 '09
<uplinked> anyone know a good alternative to dvtm? i'd like four logs outputted in a single console window, and dvtm isn't scriptable
<Wildburn> Seb: yeah thats the killer I dont want winblows again on here, want it to be linux like my desktop, which of course runs ubuntu fine
<kpuljek> my router keeps restarting every half an hour to a hour, any ideas?
<cremmora> get a new 1
<Wildburn> Kpuljek:sounds like a router failure, get a new one
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: well other good   user friendly distros,  I assume you want user friendly
<ellanceo> Does anyone know how to display the output before GDM is started to an external? My monitor on my laptop is broken, and I can't read fsck errors to get it to boot.
<cremmora> or stop serving hi spped porn
#ubuntu 2009-03-03
<kpuljek> Wildburn: in windows it doesn't restart :S
<cremmora> speed
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: and you can try stuff from Live CD's
<Wildburn> kpuljek:really tahts random
<Guest53881> n8tuserf: i tried configuring grub myself and I didn't have any luck.  i got to some initramfs command prompt thing and typed in reboot to get back here
<Wildburn> seb:true but just not sure what else Id want to run, been on ubuntu a long time now on the desktop
<arbitrary> wildburn: Laptop graphics card then? My laptop has a geforce FX go 5200, which I think is earlier than that one, and it works fine with Ibex.
<kpuljek> Wildburn: well, maybe it's due some configuration, or torrents, i really can't locate the problem
<drewby> n8tuserf: i tried configuring grub myself and I didn't have any luck.  i got to some initramfs command prompt thing and typed in reboot to get back here
<Dr_willis> ellanceo,  on some laptops you hit the whatever function-fkeys to enable the video out..   not all work that way. but many do.
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: ok so something Ubuntu based maybe?
<ellanceo> Tried that, no workie.
<mezy_> did doesn't even save!!
<ellanceo> I get a root prompt, but just don't know where to start
<drewby> Does anyone know how to configure grub if I copy the files from inside the ubuntu install iso to an ext 2 partition and want to boot that partition?
<Wildburn> seb: yeah, tbh last time I ran anything non Ubuntu was probably redhat 7, or Suse 2, or slackware 4, and that was years and years ago
<arbitrary> Wildburn: I am using the
<sebsebseb> drewby: hummmmmmmm
<sebsebseb> !grub
<arbitrary> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver version 96
<areay> how can i setup centralized logins for my network, so that home folders and usernames/passwords are kept on a server?
<Wildburn> arbitrary: on geforce2 go?
<drewby> sebsebseb: ?
 * cremmora slaps Dr_willis around a bit with a large trout
<sebsebseb> drewby: look above  I did a Grub one a while ago
<sebsebseb> ,but not that long ago
<arbitrary> Wildburn: on a geforce go 5200, which is an earler model I think.
 * cremmora slaps arbitrary around a bit with a large trout
<drewby> sebsebseb: i must not have been in here
<Wildburn> arbitrary: technically thats the upgrade to the geforce2 go, which is the geforce 4 chipset, but close enough
 * cremmora slaps sebsebseb around a bit with a large trout
<kpuljek> any ideas why my router restarts every half an hour in linux, and in windows it works okay (up to 8 hours, didn't test more)?
<Wildburn> arbitrary: what versions/kernel?
<drewby> sebsebseb: it's not in my scrollback
<Madpilot> cremmora, troutslapping can move to -offtopic, please
 * cremmora slaps drewby around a bit with a large trout
<ellanceo> So is there any way at all to display my fsck errors on an external? At all? I've already made 3 posts about this on the forums, but everyone there ignores me every time I make a post, so I've given up on that
<Wildburn> arbitrary:the restricted drivers? or the whole glx/kernel/driver package from synaptic?
 * drewby frowns.
<cremmora> sorry
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: yeah  Fedora Core 2 and 4,  then Ubuntu since second relse for me.    I just installed FC2,  no Live CD testing first or virtualization,  that came later for other distros.   anyway not used it myself, but Crunchbang is meant to be a very good  Ubuntu based distro
<cremmora> lol
<drewby> this is harrrrrrd.
<Thirtysixway> How long can I extend a usb cable?
<cremmora> 15 feet
<Thirtysixway> I want to mount a webcam upstairs but my computer is downstairs.
<cremmora> max
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wildburn> seb: the only concern is is any other ubuntu based distro going to be able to load video drivers
<sebsebseb> ok now the bot does it
<cremmora> acording to the specs
<drewby> alright guys i fond a link http://bayanijuan.blogspot.com/2007/07/howto-boot-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn-livecd.html
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: yeah it's ashame that Nivida don't have opensource Linux drivers
<arbitrary> Wildburn: Ibex, kernel: 2.6.27-11-generic
<drewby> found*   There's so much documentation on this, but so much of it is crap or applies to slightly different situations that its hard to figure out.
<Wildburn> arbitrary: restricted drivers?
<arbitrary> Wildburn: Yes, restricted, version 96
<drewby> alright guys i'm going to reboot
<cremmora> you dont have to use grub if you dont wanto you can allwayd use win xp boot ini and add thye line witch it will get you into grub after the win boot screen
<sebsebseb> yeah or you could even use lilo
<sebsebseb> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Wildburn> seb: you sound like you know quite alot about linux? probably more about cli then I do at least, perhaps you could tell me where I would need to go to find possible errors on boot besides Xorg.0.log?
<cremmora> you can use anithing you whant
<Wildburn> really Arbitrary? well I am redling 8.10 cuz I dont care for 8.04 anymore since Ive got 8.10 on desktop, so after I reinstall ill give the restricted drivers a whack again
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: no, but you could get an offical driver from Nivida for your card, and try that
<cremmora> get you r self a spare machine load linux and screwwaround with it
<Wildburn> seb:yeah think the problem there was everytime it needed to build kernel module it failed
<cremmora> dont be afraid of the software
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: yes the ones in the repo can be  rubbishey
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: well  next Ubuntu end of April, and maybe you get more luck there :)
<ellanceo> Does anyone know how to display the output before GDM is started to an external? My monitor on my laptop is broken, and I can't read fsck errors to get it to boot.
<Wildburn> Seb: what I was getting at is do you know how to manually build the kernel module from the restricted drivers?
<cremmora> seb wahts your real name?
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: I will upgrade when the beta is out
<cremmora> sebastian ?
<sebsebseb> for anyone else reading this, never upgrade Ubuntu early,  unless  it's beta,  or your a developer
<sebsebseb> lerant my lesson with Gutsy Gibbon
<uncategorized> hi, i'm trying:  aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0
<uncategorized> and i get:   I wasn't able to locate file for the libgtk2.0-0 package
<arbitrary> Wildburn: Good luck with 8.10, it worked for me :)
<Wildburn> Ellanceo: change the monitor in xorg.conf and see if that gets it across
<uncategorized> why is that?
<cremmora> damm to geekey for me  bye
<ellanceo> My laptop monitor is broken
<cremmora> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<sebsebseb> ,because I ended up with problems, untill Gutsy was  on the beta
<Wildburn> thanks Arbitrary: ill be here during since irc is on the desktop, makes rebooting a million times easier when getting assistance lol
<ellanceo> I can't see anything I am editing to the Xorg file
<ellanceo> All I have is a root prompt, I'm looking for more of a commant I can just enter to switch it.
<Wildburn> ellanceo: in terminal sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure the x is capitalized in X11
<Wildburn> er and put an editor in there
<Dr_willis> ellanceo,  you can seee the grub menu and the console?
<sebsebseb> cremmora: what does it matter what my real name is?
<sebsebseb> why do you want to know?
<techsupport> how can i archive a directory and it's contents with tar ?
<Wildburn> ellanceo: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ellanceo> Like I said, my LAPTOP MONITOR IS BROKEN, I can barely see anything on the screen at all. Yes I see the very top left corner but that is it.
<Zykotic> techsupport, "tar cvf file.tar path/"
<ellanceo> I can see GRUB start, and then I get some fsck errors. Exactly what I don't know.
<Wildburn> ellanceo:does it have an external monitor port?
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: ah right yes that issue
<ellanceo> Yes.
<ellanceo> But the external doesn't kick on until GDM starts.
<uncategorized> so how can i reinstall libgtk?
<ellanceo> Which won't because of the fsck errors.
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: ok graphics card drivers gone bad?
<ellanceo> So I'm in quite the pickle here.
<Wildburn> ellanceo:plug in a monitor to external port, then run recovery boot instead of graphical boot
<ellanceo> Doubt it, it's never kicked on before GDM
<Wildburn> ellanceo:recovery boot should output to both screens
<cremmora> i couldent stay out
<ellanceo> Ah!
 * cremmora slaps ellanceo around a bit with a large trout
<ellanceo> Will try right now, will be afk so please hold your responses. THANKS FOR THE HELP!
 * cremmora slaps Wildburn around a bit with a large trout
<Wildburn> np
<cremmora> lol
<crdlb> uncategorized: uh, you upgraded part of your system to jaunty?
<uncategorized> yeah
<Wildburn> hey crdlb
<crdlb> that's bad
<Wildburn> lol
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: beta is uhmmmmm soonish
<uncategorized> i'd like to avoid that
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: alpha 6 probably be ok,  but  bound to be bugs here and there hummmmm
<uncategorized> is there no way to reinstall  libgtk
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: upgrading to the beta should be alright
<Wildburn> uncategorized, cant you just reinstall it with synaptic? change your sources list to the intrepid ones first
<ellanceo> Haha, Ok so I can't see which entry in GRUB is recovery...how many down is it?
<mezy_> how save changes on a usb after using unetbootin to install ubuntu?
<Wildburn> one
<uncategorized> Wildburn: there are no more jaunty servers in sources.list
<uncategorized> but typing aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0 gives an error
<uncategorized> that it can't find the libgtk2.0-0 package
<uncategorized> and that it might need to be manually fixed
<Wildburn> Ellanceo: grub on 8.10 only has 3 options normal boot, recovery boot memtest
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: ok  I get what you done :d   you thought you could get a later program by using the janty version?
<Dr_willis> mezy_,  unetbootin dosent support 'persistant' save's last i looked with ubuntu. ONCE you install ubuntu via the unetbootin-thumbdrive. you boot the system normally...
<uncategorized> yup
<mezy_> darn!!
<uncategorized> sebsebseb: i wrongly hoped only a few non-system important packages would be upgraded
<Gartral1> why can't i save anything as an SVG??
<crdlb> uncategorized: you probably don't have the intrepid repos in your sources.list either now ...
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: it's not as simple as that,  things  have to be ported to the previous Ubuntu release.  for example take  Banshee,  Hardy Heron has a rubbish version, but using  ppa   can  run the Intrepid Ibex version there
<Wildburn> uncategorized: try recovery console and fix broken packages
<crdlb> uncategorized: it doesn't work like that
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: find out about the ppa's
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ellanceo> For some reason I have what looks like 9 entries in Grub, I selected the second one and now i just get a bunch text I can't read, and nothing on the external
<uncategorized> crdlb: i manually edit my sources.list, so intrepid is definitely in there and jaunty definitely not
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: ok yeah loads of kernels?
<Wildburn> ellanceo:what version are you on?
<Dr_willis> ellanceo,  if the laptop has a svideo out - try hooking that up also?
<Gartral1> i can't find the package needed to allow gimp to create a SVG file
<ellanceo> I'm on intrepid
<uncategorized> Wildburn: can i initiate a fix broken packages without a recovery console?  just from the tty1
<ellanceo> Looks like it's just doing another fsck
<crdlb> uncategorized: did you sudo apt-get update?
<Dr_willis> I dident think gimp could save svg.. since gimp is a BITMAP editor type program.. not a vector type editor program
<Wildburn> uncategorized: believe so, but one of the more experienced CLIers will have to tell you the command
<Dr_willis> but i may be wrong
<ellanceo> Yeah, it's just fsck'ing again
<crdlb> uncategorized: you need to figure out a way to find all packages upgraded to the jaunty version and downgrade them
<ellanceo> more like fsck'ing up to me
<Wildburn> ellanceo:sounds like you need to reinstall from scratch
<uncategorized> crdlb: yes, apt-get update and also reinstalled the packages....i have reinstall all the explicit dependencies except libgtk2.0-0
<crdlb> uncategorized: but note that doing that is completely unsupported, and may very well break your system
<ellanceo> Mother--
<drewbert> n8tuser, sebsebseb, i managed to finally boot it, thanks
<uncategorized> and i can't seem to get libgtk to reinstall
<drewbert> You guys don't know how many things i tried or how long i googled.
<drewbert> Go team irc.
<crdlb> in particular, an upgrade to glibc is a big deal ...
<ellanceo> I've had this fsck problem before, but I just can't remember what I did to take care of it.
<uncategorized> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libgtk2.0-0 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Wildburn> uncategorized:why cant you reboot to recovery?
<sebsebseb> drewbert: yeah  IRC is good
<sebsebseb> for this kind of stuff
<ellanceo> And reinstalling from scratch isn't exactly a good idea right now
<ellanceo> Hey, it beeped
<Gartral1> i can't find the package needed to allow gimp to create a SVG file
<uncategorized> Wildburn: don't have a CD and would rather not create one...seems unneccessary...i should be able to do it from any command line
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: why not?
<drewbert> alright well I'm taking off! thanks!
<sebsebseb> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<sebsebseb> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Wildburn> uncategorized: you dont need a cd for recovery, reboot hit esc when grub is up
<ellanceo> I have school stuff that I NEED tomorrow, or else I basically fail my class completely
<ellanceo> Yup, back to root prompt
<DarkKnight> i have installed XP in virtualbox....why is it that i can't move my mouse outside the window? can anyone tell me how i can get over this problem
<Dr_willis> ellanceo,  so you can see the terminal/login prompt?
<ellanceo> Well yeah
<crdlb> Wildburn: what is going to the recover console going to accomplish?
<arbitrary> Gartral1: why do you need to make an SVG in gimp? Can you use inkscape instead?
<crdlb> recovery*
<Wildburn> ellanceo:install and use the partitioner to shrink your existing install, then just mount that drive in the new install
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: it's right ctrl by default
<ellanceo> Not login propt
<ellanceo> just root
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, right CTRL key will release mouse grab in VirtualBox
<Gartral1> i don't have inkscape
<ellanceo> root@TheThingGreyBox#
<Dr_willis> ellanceo,  you can transfer files to somthing else with that.
<uncategorized> so maybe one of you can *almost* do what i did
<mezy_> is there a way to install ubunfu onto a usb and have it save changes
<DarkKnight> thank you
<ellanceo> Well crap.
<arbitrary> Gartral1: Yeah, but its freely available in package manager, etc.
<vbabiy> Should I use threads or process for this: I will have a process that will need to go out on the network pull some data and send an email. This will not take more then 10seconds, It will need to process about 10,000 results every minute. I also need the works to be disturbed across machines
<uncategorized> if you are on intrepid, can you add the jaunty sources and then do apt-get update
<uncategorized> and then simulate an install of libgpod4
<Wildburn> crdlb:thought perhaps fix broken packages might reinstall glib from cd
<uncategorized> and tell me what packages it is trying to update?
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: I beat him to it, but I didn't really explain hummm
<ellanceo> Could I load a live CD and try and do some work on it there?
<sebsebseb> yes
<ellanceo> I'd really want to avoid a full reinstall.
<Wildburn> ellanceo:sure just mount the drive afterwords
<sebsebseb> you can access your  installed Ubuntu partition from Live CD
<Tonglebeak> hi everyone. i have a question. I have 8gb of ram, but for now I only want to use 3gb (due to a wine bug on 64-bit systems). I read that passing the "mem=3G" arg through the kernel boot line in grub would solve this, but my system is still using the full 8gb. what could be wrong? I'm using kernel /boot/kernel/bzImage root=/dev/sda2 mem=3G video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
<crdlb> uncategorized: what does 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-0' say?
<ellanceo> I've done it at LEAST 10 times since Dapper, and it's getting really unnerving.
<vbabiy> sorry wrong room
<Dr_willis> mezy_,  pendrivelinux.com may have the info/tweaks.. or that ubuntu usb-drive tool can do that.
<uncategorized> crdlb: Reinstallation of libgtk2.0-0 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Wildburn> uncategorized: do you have your install media?
<crdlb> uncategorized: how about without the --reinstall?
<art_> hello i had a question... my computer has been doing this almost daily the screen randomly turns black and the only way to get it back is to restart the computer anyone got any idea how i can fix that
<sebsebseb> art_:  yes I think so
<uncategorized> crdlb: claims it is already the newest version...but i don't know if that means it is a "version newer than what interpid expects"
<Wildburn> art:disable screensaver and fade to black
<sebsebseb> art_:  have you got  screensavers on?
<uncategorized> Wildburn: no i am going from feisty
<sebsebseb> if so what wild burn said
<arbitrary> Gartral1: You can save as a postscript in Gimp, this is pretty close to an SVG. But as mentioned earlier, since gimp is a raster editor, the resulting image will not really be a true vector image.
<sebsebseb> or  put random screensaver
<uncategorized> Wildburn: errr...i originally installed from edgy
<crdlb> uncategorized: sudo apt-get intall libgtk2.0-0=2.14.4-0ubuntu1
<art_> i dont think so i can check tho.. where do i check
<uncategorized> and have done upgrades since thatn
<Wildburn> uncategorized: does your sources list contain the backports link?
<uncategorized> crdlb: that seems to work
<arbitrary> Gartral1: Inkscape can take a raster image and convert it to a true vector image by tracing...
<ellanceo> Alright, I guess a live cd repair is in order, I've had to do it before, I just figured i wouildn't have to go there. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP IRC TEAM! You guys helped me more than the forums EVER would! Mucho props!
<uncategorized> crdlb: 1 is going to be downgraded!
<sebsebseb> uncategorized: yeah for slightly later stuff have backports enabled
<Wildburn> good luck ellanceo
<kcowolf> My friend's Windows install got corrupted somehow (constant bluescreen on bootup).  He has two hard drives in a RAID configuration; any chance he'd be able to read the drives from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: wait
<EC2-Adam> anyone know if i can have more than one ip address associated with one EC2 instance
<ellanceo> Yeah?
<ellanceo> I
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: it kind of makes sense to do  a reinstall when it's next version, because then you can have Ext4 instead of Ext3
<ellanceo> I've waited for responses for weeks on the forums, it's pathetic the false idea of community on there
<ellanceo> Next version?
<ellanceo> Ext4?
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> Ext4 as an option Ext3 by default
<ellanceo> Well yeah, but I didn't even know there was Ext4
<ellanceo> Faster I would assume?
<sebsebseb> yeah it's a lot faster than Ext3
<Mike94287> I just installed Ubuntu on my other computer and now the sound doesn't work on it, how can I fix it?
<sebsebseb> I haven't tried yet    not sure if I am clean instalilng this computer for it or not
<sebsebseb> anytime soon
<ellanceo> Sweet, ext3 was really irritating me with how slow it is.
<uncategorized> crdlb: neat...downgrading libgtk2.0-0 from 2.15.4-0ubuntu4 to 2.14.4-0ubuntu1.
<art_> ok i turned the the screen saver off... what should i do if it happends again tho
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: ,but I can try on someone elses' computer anyway so :D  ,but only try through remote connect
<uncategorized> ok...about to restart and give this a try
<ellanceo> I got tired of waiting 4 hours to transfer 50GB to my reiserfs external
<crdlb> uncategorized: you don't need to restart
<uncategorized> crdlb: just restart gdm?
<art_> ?
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: using a Live CD untill  next release  maybe a bit sucky, but   once the stuff is in RAM  things will be ok
<crdlb> uncategorized: sure
<ellanceo> So is ext4 going to be an included option with 9.04/9.10?
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: or  put Ibex on temporily a clean install. and  then do another clean install of next one or  something
<ellanceo> Or is it some really long drawn out process that sucks terribly, like most things with linux that are better
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: yes it's an option with next Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> later Gparted that has suppourt for it
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: there was a speed comparision test and  that, that I saw
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: Ext4 really did kick Ext3's arse
<ellanceo> Good!
<art_> also this happends sometime... the volume in firefox doesnt work on occasion... well actually it doesnt work for some websites and it works for others... i didnt really see a patern
<XFCEntral> #xubuntu
<ellanceo> I formatted my external to reiserfs because it was faster than ext3 but windows has absolutely NO support for it.
<ellanceo> Really a pain
<sebsebseb> ellanceo: http://gmrpgsql.tumblr.com/post/73798984/initial-ext3-vs-ext4-results
<sebsebseb> I woudn't use  reisterfs  since that guy murdered his wife
<sebsebseb> murderfs
<Wildburn> lol
<ellanceo> WHAAA?!
<crdlb> let's not go there
<Zykotic> lol, murderfs - that's funny
<sebsebseb> however the file system itself  according  to someone I have contact with from IRC,    apparantly that file system is  better
<sebsebseb> Zykotic: yeah, but not my joke,  I got it off some  linuxtoday.com comment or something  for some article about it
<ellanceo> I haven't had problems with it other than with Windows
<art_> also this happends sometime... the volume in firefox doesnt work on occasion... well actually it doesnt work for some websites and it works for others... i didnt really see a patern
<uncategorized> crdlb: that worked perfectly!
<ellanceo> They tested EXT4 on a 128GB RAM system? What the hell is that super-power nonsense?
<sebsebseb> then something about if   reisterfs  source code is on a reiserfs  partition, that things can really bugger up
<ellanceo> Is that theoritical RAM or what
<Wildburn> yeah, cuz we all have one of those
<Wildburn> art: try updating your sound card drivers?
<sebsebseb> and most distros use Ext3 by default, and there must be a valid reason for that
<art_> how do i do that
<Zykotic> art_, if volume works for some sites and not others in Firefox it has to be site specific and not too much can be done if you don't know what sites are affected
<uncategorized> crdlb: now it wants to upgrade to 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 Ubuntu:8.10/intrepid-proposed....that should be okay i presume
<crdlb> uncategorized: that's fine
<crdlb> uncategorized: intrepid-proposed contains updates meant for an intrepid system
<ellanceo> Ooooohhh. it's a raid, my bad
<art_> oh damn
<ellanceo> Thought this was a desktop benchmark
<uncategorized> crdlb: for information purposes, why was it that i couldn't use do:  aptitude reinstall libgtk2.0-0?
<crdlb> uncategorized: because it was trying to reinstall the package that was installed (2.15.4 from jaunty)
<crdlb> it was being very literal
<Thirtysixway> Is there any form of Ubuntu that will work on an old toshiba laptop with a pentium processor?
<uncategorized> crdlb: i see...yeah i interpreted that command to mean:  reinstall from the current sources.list
<Wildburn> unliteral linux, that would be a nightmare
<crdlb> uncategorized: if it had been something less important than gtk, you could have just uninstalled it and installed it again
<ellanceo> Anyways, thanks again for all the help, I'm gonna poke around and try and get this damn fscking problem to stop :) Take care all!
<Wildburn> Thirtysix:how old
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: ok how much RAM does it have for a start?
<buzzomatic> Hey
<OzFalcon> anyone using moblock?
<sebsebseb> hi
<Thirtysixway> I'm not sure, I'm guessing not a lot.  It could barely start up windows 98
<Dr_willis> ANyone noticed how in the gnome file manager to remove that 'these files are on a Picture cd - Open with Whatever" type  comment/notification at the top of the file listing? its WRONG for one thing.. and its just useless info for another.
<DarkKnight> how can i move my files from my ubuntu desktop to my XP in vbox
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: I'm not sure, I'm guessing not a lot.  It could barely start up windows 98
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: ok  this is important
<jeeves> is there a program that anyone can reccomend to scan the ID3 tags of MP3s for duplicates?
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway:   I know a trick to get later versions of Ubuntu  to work with  128MB RAM
<Dr_willis> DarkKnight,  the 2 machines could use samba/shares to transfer files.. same as with 2 real machines.. or virtualbox guest addations allow the mounting of a 'shared  location directory' from the  host OS/
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: and without that trick,  the Live CD won't even boot up on that
<kcowolf> Anyone know if the LiveCD can read NTFS drives in a RAID configuration?
<Wildburn> Seb:he might be better off with tinyme or something along those lines
<nellmathew> hey guys is there anything like "orbit downloader" for ubuntu?.. specifically the grab++ stuff (puts a download link under ANY flv video), or a similar way to do this (without using a network analyzer/packet sniffer)
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: tinyme?
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: yeah I tried livecd of 6.06 and it wouldn't load
<Wildburn> http://tinyme.mypclinuxos.com/
<buzzomatic> I'm using Xephyr to login to a remote machine, after I login I can no longer use the keyboard because none of the keys generate the correct output, for example when I press 'g' I get '4'///
<Wildburn> apparently itll run on a toaster
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: which one is that? dapper?  fesity?
<DVA59121> Ok i think ive waited long enough, 3 hours//    Here it is again
<_VIM_> jeeves: maybe Winamp + Wine
<DVA59121> I guess im going to have to type a long report to get any feed back. I have reltek sound card on my pc, built into the mb. I have all the volume controls up but my speakers are only producing a faint sound when they are all up. This has never happened before, and has only happened since after i put in an obsolinte USB sound device, which has hence been rem.oved. I can plug head phones into the front ports and get audio just fine but when tr
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: dapper I believe
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: ok if you put a 512MB or so swap partition on the hard disk with the Gparted Live CD.   and then try a later version of Ubuntu,  and assuming the computer has 128MB RAM.  the Live CD should boot up properly.    I am not sure if this trick works with computers that have less than 128MB RAM
<jeeves> _VIM_, I have Winamp running, but I need a way of sorting through 16,000+ MP3s, and deleting the duplicates
<_VIM_> winamp can do that
<buzzomatic> Can anyone tell me wtf is going on?
<jeeves> _VIM_, how?
<Wildburn> Thirtysix are you in windows on that system right now?>
<OzFalcon> DVA59121, Checked all the audio volumems by double click volume icon???
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: if your in Windows,  it can tell us how much RAM you got easilley
<kenny__> is there anyway to fix troubles arising from Gfx card: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS aside from replacing it?
<jeeves> buzzomatic, the government is watching you.  speak in hushed tones and face away from me when talking
<Wildburn> seb: yeah thats where I was going with it
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: okay I can try it.  I may need to go with Xubuntu or something.  But first I'll have to get RAM specs.  The laptops are donated and at a shelter, they're not tech savvy enough to tell me how much ram is on it
<_VIM_> jeeves: I'd have to check, give me a few mins
<buzzomatic> hoho
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: no if you got 128MB RAM,  Ubuntu will work
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: I don't have one with me right now so I can't check
<arbitrary> kenny__: depends on the problem :) that is an onboard card...
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: later versions, with the trick I just told you about
<buzzomatic> I mean with my keyboard input getting garbled
<jeeves> _VIM_, thanks.  all I know is that there are a few in there, and I don't feel like hacking through them one by one
<Wildburn> seb:yeah but xubuntu would run faster with that low of ram
<UncleD> Does the ubuntu php package come with PHP compiled with GD2 support
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: maybe  depends on computer I guess
<Wildburn> seb: my concern is if its win 98 your probably lucky if it has 32 megs of ram
<kenny__> arbitrary: taht's what i figured, basically i'm playing wow, or trying, and i got it up and running, just an extremely low framerate.  worked fine with Vista or XP
<art_> DVA59121, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-November/166057.html
<jeeves> buzzomatic, well, that depends.  are you using the right keyboard set?
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: yeah it's a very old machine, pentium processor
<sebsebseb> Wildburn: well Puppy Linux and such  for old hardware
<sebsebseb> as well as new hardware
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: I could try puppy linux on it, but I have no experience with it
<nellmathew> hey guys is there anything that puts download links under flv videos? or allows me to download using just the url? (ANY site).. or a SIMPLE/fast network analyzer (not wireshark)..
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: DSL  Damn Small Linux as well, that will run on  like anything
<buzzomatic> jeeves: where do I change that? I'm just using a generic US layout keyboard
<filthpig> hi all. I installed an Ubuntu derivative called easypeasy, which is built upon Intrepid, on a netbook (Acer Aspire One 110) and while in the live environment the wlan card worked, but after install it just didn't. I don't know if this is an issue with Ubuntu 8.10, can somebody confirm if it is?
<jeeves> buzzomatic, sorry man, I've never had it.  if you have the GUI installed, check "system --> Pref --> keyboard"
<sebsebseb> filthpig: ok your using easypeasy right now?
<buzzomatic> jeeves: yep, that is correct
<Wildburn> filthpig: your probably going to need to install the firmware and go ndiswrapper with the windows drivers
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: as long as it doesn't say Damn on it I could use it.  It's a shelter place for abused women so it's probably not going to like seeing the word "damn" on anything
<Dr_willis> filthpig,  wirless on my AAO worked great with Ubuntu.
<jeeves> buzzomatic, then check to see if you have the right keyboard in there
<unop> nellmathew, does the VideoDownloader firefox plugin not do?  https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/2390
<degrit> but know that damn small linux is teh uglie D:
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: lol
<Zykotic> nellmathew, FYI flash videos are samed in /tmp/FlashXXXXX you could copy them from there, or check for a Browser plugin, they exist
<nellmathew> unop, haven't tried it - i'll give it a go
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: they will be using it as well?
<Thirtysixway> I've tried DSL but for some reason I found it difficult to use. maybe I'm used to gnome
<buzzomatic> jeeves: that's what I meant, it is correct :) It's odd because when I'm at the login prompt everything is fine, but as soon as gnome starts...
<filthpig> sebsebseb: no not right now. I'm on my normal laptop now.
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: well women find the name  Puppy Linux cute it seems LOL
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: yes, the goal is to get the laptops running and then give it out to the families (women) to use even for just wordprocessing
<jeeves> buzzomatic, check the /etc/x11/x11.conf file.  see if it's listing another keyboard set
<buzzomatic> ok
<Thirtysixway> puppy might work
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: ok nice idea
<filthpig> Can someone with experience with the AAO/Ubuntu/easypeasy pm me? I'd like to fix this problem :/
<_VIM_> jeeves: This might work, it's supposed to remove duplicates and id3 stuff, but I'd backup up those mp3s before running it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1045181.html
<sebsebseb> filthpig: PM me and I can probably help
<Zykotic> filthpig, isn't EasyPeasy intended to be run on the EEEs???
<nellmathew> Zykotic, thanks for the info, i'll just get it from there then if videodownloader doesn't do the job..
<Wildburn> filthpig can you go to terminal and run sudo lspci | grep network
<jerknextdoor> i have a program that i can only execute with 'sudo ./' any idea why my user cannot use it?
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: so all of the lap tops are old or?
<unop> jerknextdoor, what are the permissions on the file?   ls -ld ./filename
<arbitrary> jerknextdoor, what are the permissions for the file/script?
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: yeah they're pretty ancient. I'm not sure if they have ethernet even...
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: loads of OS's you can try
<buzzomatic> jeeves: it says: model = pc105, layout = us both are correct
<jeeves> _VIM_, thanks.  my problem is that my one sever gets used as a "dump" for all of the computers that come accross our bench here @ work, so the MP3 collection is growing.  I just would like to find a way of tagging, sorting, etc all of the MP3s.  Winamp does a wonderful job of tagging, just not worthing (oe. by artis, then sub directories of album, etc), and I need to make sure the new files that are merged arn't dupes
<Wildburn> *shudder* dial up
<filthpig> Zykotic: it's meant to run on all netbooks
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: not just Linux, but I mean like PC BSD I wonder if that will run
<jerknextdoor> unop: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3947 2009-02-27 06:01 ./celtx
<jeeves> buzzomatic, then I'm outta ideas.  if it runs fine in CLI, then try removing and reinstalling Gnome
<buzzomatic> hum
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: hm maybe. I'll add that to my list of systems to look into
<buzzomatic> well, thanks
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: I haven't tried PC BSD yet, but  there are good reviews
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: and I have more obsecure OS's like  nextraOS that I want to try, but haven't yet.  that uses the opensolaris kernel.  and is meant to be pretty user friendly as well
<unop> jerknextdoor, hmm, that seems fine .. so what really happens when a user issues ./celtx ?
<arbitrary> Anyone know of a half-decent replacement for OneNote? Needs .pdf annotation, and would like to be able to copy/paste text and images into a document...
<ActionParsnip1> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<_VIM_> Basket, not sure bout the .pdf part
<jerknextdoor> unop:  absolutely nothing.  just returns a prompt.
<lenios_> hi everyone :D
<arbitrary> basket is a nice program, can't annotate .pdfs. I'll check out .pdfedit.
<cprmpt> can i import user accounts/settings from XP after the install?
<jerknextdoor> unop: a friend of mine has no problem on his comp with the exact same distro and the exact same program.
<cprmpt> if I forgot to during
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: alright. thainks
<unop> jerknextdoor, maybe this script/program is designed to do nothing if the user is not root?  what type of script is it?  file -x ./celtx
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: I wonder about stuff like Mandriva and PCLinuxOS if they will run
<ActionParsnip1> arbitrary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93742
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: maybe
<unop> jerknextdoor, sorry, make that. file -s ./celtx
<ActionParsnip1> !info tomboy
<ubottu> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3262 kB, installed size 11820 kB
<unop> !info zim
<ubottu> zim (source: zim): a desktop wiki. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 424 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<Wildburn> seb:TinyMe is a version of PClinuxOS supposed to be fairly user friendly
<ActionParsnip1> sebsebseb: its good to try multiple distros
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: I guess you got to get hold of one of those lap tops, and go distro trying.  also do you know how to partiton properly?   1GB swap or 512MB   seperate home partition that is most of the hard disk.  about 10 to 20GB for /
<jerknextdoor> unop:  ./celtx: POSIX shell script text executable
<arbitrary> yeah, desktop wikis don't do it for me in this case - I have a tablet PC and want to be able to draw stuff on the document as well :)
<arbitrary> Xournal is good, but i cant insert images...
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: I have a gparted cd, never done it with console
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: yeah Gparted
<unop> jerknextdoor, hmm ok, strange .. if you can, put the contents of the script up on a pastebin and I can have a look at it for you.
<jerknextdoor> unop:  thanks man.  give me a second.
<_VIM_> besides BasKet, nothing else comes close to the look and feel of OneNote
<Thirtysixway> wow lots of people leaving o.o
<unop> jerknextdoor, i'll be back in a min.
<sebsebseb> Thirtysixway: heh  I don't think I done with commands yet either no  need with Ubuntu,  just use Gparted and do a manual install
<cprmpt> no importing documents and settings after the install eh?
<arbitrary> _VIM_, yeah, thats what I thought. Oh well.
<Wildburn> Thirtysixway:irc split
<_VIM_> whats with all the "connection timed out" partings?
<Thirtysixway> sebsebseb: oh. never been thru one haha. do they reconnect?
<armence> So, I have the following problem: I am running Ubuntu 8.1 from the Live CD on my Satellite M40 to decide whether I want to install it on my system or not. I am having the following problem: One of my external USB FAT hard drives is not being recognized by ubuntu. When I fdisk, it does not appear at all. It I plug it in, demsg first shows messages that show Ubuntu has seen a "mass storage device" however, it then goes on an infinite lo
<ActionParsnip1> Thirtysixway: just ride the wave
<Wildburn> IRC Split, they all just jumped to another server, then their connection here times out, then itll rejoin everyone in a bit
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; hey can you tell me how to access my files of host OS in guest OS
<Shizuo> Ubuntu is the most racist distrib of all
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: uhmmmmmm Wubi?
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: how so?
<jerknextdoor> unop: http://pastebin.com/m20fb439d
<sebsebseb> Shizuo: lol
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; Wubi??
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: or virtual machine?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: It abuses the african heritage for some kind of cheap marketing emotional effect
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: its just a word that means togetherness, thats not racist at all
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; anything..
<_VIM_> oh lawd Shizuo, put down the pipe dude
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: how did you install Ubuntu?
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; i ahve XP in vbox...somehow i need to access my ubuntu files
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; ubuntu is my host
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, two options really: 1) setup Samba 2) use a USB drive
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: Nike is the greek godess of victory, is that racist against greeks too?
<hackel> How can I find the most recently modified file in a directory (recursively)?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: It's different
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; i am not able to access usb in XP
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: ok you got the open source editon from the repo?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: Because Ubuntu games on the public perception of blacks being in a bad position
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; yep
<LjL> hackel: uhm, you can get "find" to print modification dates, then pipe "sort -n" to that
<unop> jerknextdoor, ok, can you put the output of this up on a pastebin too?   sh -x ./celtx
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, do you have USB turned on in the VirtualBox preferences for WinXP (it's not on by default)
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: They would never choose a roman word, or a russian word
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: how does it if the word used is "together" which is a positive word.
<DarkKnight> zykotic; how do i do this?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: They needed something "cutsy" such as a word borrowed from primitive tribes
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: ok that right there is your problem, you need the other one from their site
<Wildburn> yeah cuz Fedora is english
<DeleTe2> hiya. I'm kinda noobish with ubuntu. How do I change a "regular" fileformat to a .cc?
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; ohhh the PUES edition
<jerknextdoor> unop: http://pastebin.com/m51a47692
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: it just fit what they wanted to say, like when people look at the meaning of children names
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: OSE lacks suppourt for USB and that so go to http://www.virtualbox.org
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: They wanted something weak and cute
<DarkKnight> Zykotic; how do i do this?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: A word connected to a minority
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: and the virtualbox manual that you can get from that site, is very good
<LjL> hackel: find ./ -printf '%A@ %p\n' | sort -n | tail
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: To make their distrib look like a social project
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, shutdown the VM, open VirtualBox, highlight your XP VM then click Settings, USB is on the left side - put a check in "enable USB Controller"
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: why would they want to name a product after something weak?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: It's emotional blackmail
<sebsebseb> Shizuo: no he has the OSE, so won't have that
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; i am using it...but finding difficulty in making out...
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: emotional blackmail to force people to use linux?
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: Yes
<Wildburn> lol thats what I was going to say Actionparsnip
<Wildburn> Shizuo: are you of African decent?
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: i can tell you've not used linux long. linux is a choice
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: Like cutsy-fluffy black-people-loving cutsy OS
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: there are many distributions
<hackel> LjL, thanks, just what I wanted.  Didn't realize the power of find's -printf.
<armence> OK, so, I now have evidence that that problem can only be fixed by changing some files that the OS uses which obviously cannot be done on the Live CD... On to my next problem...
<unop> jerknextdoor, right. it might be that some files are missing?  what does this give you?  ls -ld ./run-mozilla.sh ./celtx-bin
<arbitrary> dudes. don't feed the troll.
<Wildburn> Shizuo:Ive used ubuntu for years, didnt even think to look up the meaning till you just said something
<Shizuo> Wildburn: Ok
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: take it up with canonical. I think yuo are misinterpretting the word 'racist'. Just like the people who want to not celebrate christmas so loudly as to not offend non-christians
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; the manual has specified running a command...
<LjL> !offtopic
<GladiatusHelper> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> please stay on topic
<unop> ActionParsnip1, Wildburn, Shizuo is a known troll - just let him be
<armence> I am going to install Ubuntu within the next 24 hours. As of yet, in order to run from the Live CD without freezing completly, I need to use the acpi=off option...
<ActionParsnip1> unop: well i closed politely :)
<Shizuo> Oh, the Beatles, Let It Be
<jerknextdoor> unop: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10366184 2009-02-27 06:01 ./celtx-bin
<Wildburn> unop: sorry just killing time while intrepid reinstalls
<jerknextdoor> unop: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    11410 2009-02-27 06:01 ./run-mozilla.sh
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: ok  I am not really Virtualbox suppourt :D   and  the manual covers most stuff,  and you can go to virtualbox suppourt #vbox
<armence> I am going to install Ubuntu within the next 24 hours. As of yet, in order to run from the Live CD without freezing completly, I need to use the acpi=off option... Will I be able to do so easily if I install ubuntu on my system?
<sebsebseb> yes I expect so
<DarkKnight> Zykotic; there's no usb in that option
<Wildburn> armence: is it a laptop?
<armence> Wildburn: Yes
<Titan8990> armence, typically if you install via acpi=off, it will automatically add acpi=off to your new install
<ActionParsnip1> Shizuo: if you have an issue with the name of ubuntu, we cannot change that and you should take it up with canonical directly. I'm sure they will inform yiou the same. This is also the ubuntu support channel for the OS itself, not qualms about its name
<Shizuo> Stop spamming, please
<unop> jerknextdoor, that's nice - they're both there.  ok, let's see how this runs.   sh -x ./run-mozilla.sh ./celtx-bin
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, you installed the Open Source Edition?  cause i don't think it's in that version.
<Titan8990> armence, if it does not, you need to edit it in /boot/grub/menu.lst in order for it to be permanent
<armence> Thanks Titan8990
<sebsebseb> DarkKnight: no USB since your on OSE as I said you want PUEL
 * ActionParsnip1 strikes one more bogey
<DarkKnight> okkk
<armence> Wildburn: Is that a frequent problem with laptops?
<djbjrca> g'day all, ima throw a question out and see what happens: i have 8.10 running on a Gateway MD 2614u, and it runs awesomely (as ubuntu always had on any computer i've tried it n) but the computer has these touch-sensitive media controls built-in tha Vista (><) could use but I cant find the device/diver to use them with Ubuntu...anyne have any thoughts?
<DarkKnight> sebsebseb; now how do i setup samba
<Wildburn> armence: no and in fact its a bit worrying that you would have to enable that
<sebsebseb> !samba
<GladiatusHelper> Инфо по Samba тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently и http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<armence> Wildburn: Oh...
<Titan8990> armence, no, but acpi is more important to laptops
<Wildburn> armence: since a laptop is where you really want acpi to manage battery life
<jerknextdoor> unop: http://pastebin.com/d40f6469e
<enduser0001> hey can anyone help me with a graphics problem?
<Titan8990> why do we have bots for two languages? Can an op please remove the non-english bot?
<ActionParsnip1> djbjrca: if they generate events in xev you can assign that code to a command or whatever
<armence> Wildburn: Well, I'll have to find a fix I guess...
<LjL> Titan8990: uh, sure. somehow i didn't notice
<LjL> !test
<GladiatusHelper> failed!
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<djbjrca> ActionParsnip1: ooh, good call...probably should have tried that.  They seem to.  Thanks!
<Titan8990> LjL, Thank you
<unop> jerknextdoor, sounds like the culprit is ./celtx-bin.  what does this do?   ./celtx-bin
<jerknextdoor> unop:  ./celtx-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip1> jerknextdoor: apt-file search libjemalloc.so
<unop> jerknextdoor, sounds like you are missing the xulrunner-1.9 package.
<unop> jerknextdoor, sudo aptitude install xulrunner-1.9
<ActionParsnip1> jerknextdoor: libjemalloc.so is provided by the xulrunner package
<ActionParsnip1> snap
<biouser> anyone know how to get on the bios of EEEPC?
<LjL> biouser: F2
<unop> get on the bios? ha ha .. that's funny.
<biouser> thanks a lot LjL !
<ActionParsnip1> biouser: bit offtopic dude
<jerknextdoor> unop:  thank you.  i'm working on getting it to see if it fixes the problem
<Laurenceb> hello
<ActionParsnip1> !hi Lauren
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Lauren
<unop> jerknextdoor, if it doesn't fix it. let me know what ./celtx-bin does
<biouser> ActionParsnip1 not really, do you have a question?
<Laurenceb> I have a ubuntu machine I'm using as a server, I plan to have a site with php and pcharts
<jerknextdoor> unop:  looks like i already have the latest version
<LjL> biouser: actually yes, it's pretty much offtopic as it's got nothing to do with Ubuntu... i answered it anyway, but that doesn't make it ontopic
<Laurenceb> unfortunately php doesnt support pCharts atm
<jerknextdoor> unop: of xulrunner
<ActionParsnip1> biouser: wel it is because ubuntu has nothing to do with accessing the bios of an eee pc
<Laurenceb> so I'm following the instructions here http://www.softwareprojects.com/resources/programming/t-how-to-recompile-php-with-gd-support-on-a-live-serv-1572.html
<Laurenceb> and its going very badly :(
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me along?
<unop> jerknextdoor, ok, try reinstalling the package. sudo aptitude reinstall xulrunner xulrunner-1.9
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: you only need gd-support?
<Laurenceb> oh ok
<Laurenceb> yeah
<Laurenceb> I tried editing the init file
<Laurenceb> for php
<biouser> ActionParsnip1 for the purpose of booting to ubuntu and getting rid of windows... tangential to topic I will admit... but the topic of how off-topic it is IS MORE OFF TOPIC :P!
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<Laurenceb> oh crap
<Laurenceb> sorry
 * Laurenceb facepalm
<Laurenceb> ok thanks for that
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: np
<ActionParsnip1> biouser: you could swing anything like that, accessing bioses isnt an ubuntu issue
<Laurenceb> I've been at this for like 2 hours :(
<filthpig> Dr_willis: you said your AAO wlan worked out of the box with Ubuntu? Was that intrepid?
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: other php-modules you can search with "apt-cache search php"
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: and install with sudo apt-get install paketname
<KenBW2> i cant create multiple profiles in CCSM Preferences, any ideas why?
<Laurenceb> will I need to restart apache after installing that?
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: yes
<Titan8990> biouser, for the future, #linux is quite a bit more understanding of OT discussion and support such as that. This channel is ubuntu support only.
<Laurenceb> sure I'm not that big a noob :P
<Laurenceb> thanks anyway
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: i didnt called you noob, just wanted to help :)
<biouser> Titan8990 ActionParsnip1 LjL can you help me get ubuntu running on my EeePC? :P
<DIFH-iceroot> !eeepc | biouser
<biouser> I need to access the bios
<ubottu> biouser: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<LjL> biouser: maybe, what sort of help do you think you need?
<DIFH-iceroot> biouser: f2 for entering bios
<biouser> I think I'm fine, thanks
<biouser> just that one question
<learner> Can anyone suggest a hardware monitor that displays GPU usage and temperature?
<DIFH-iceroot> biouser: on eeepc 701 g4 its f2 at bootscreen for entering bios
<Dillizar> how can i give my cd-rom permission for auto run??
<me> i can't change the time on my system! i'm using 8.10
<biouser> maybe we should take this to #what-constitutes-off-topic-in-#ubuntu
<Guest78026> every time i change it it goes right back after a few minutes
<biouser> and thanks again\
<Titan8990> learner, gnome system monitor for CPU usage and lm-sensors for temperature
<koshari> ﻿ learner lm-sensor
<ActionParsnip1> !info gputils
<ubottu> gputils (source: gputils): GNU PIC utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13.6-1 (intrepid), package size 491 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<LjL> biouser, no one said THIS one was offtopic
<jerknextdoor> unop:  reinstalled it and i still get the same error from ./celtx-bin about libjemalloc.so
<learner> that's fine for CPU, but doesn't help with graphics processor unit.
<Zykotic> learner, gkrellm can use the temp monitors on Nvidia, there is also a screenlet for Nvidia - but if your using some other gfx card i have no idea
<Dillizar> learner, or try x sensors but they dont work for me :(
<ActionParsnip1> learner: not sure if that fits your needs, give it  a go
<koshari> learner mine does
<biouser> DIFH-iceroot thanks, nice simple answers without commentary keep my screen uncluttered from off-topic BS
<MidasManchu> hey mates, anyone know of ways to speed up the window redraws when you switch workspaces?  I'm running 8.10 with metacity
<Titan8990> learner, for GPU the best you can do is the proprietary software provided by the manufacturer of your GPU
<Dillizar> how can i give my cd-rom permission for auto run??
<learner> Zykotic, that ought to help.
<usser> MidasManchu, run compiz, make sure you have graphics drivers installed
<ActionParsnip1> biouser: keep ontopic and its avoided altogether
<MidasManchu> usser, it screws with my fullscreen applications or I would
<Guest48813> oooo
<sunexplodes> So, has something changed in the way ubuntu deals with mouse buttons and keyboard shortcuts? I was away using arch for a while, and upon my return to ubuntu, none of my old methods of getting my mouse's thumb button or my keyboard's multimedia keys work at ALL.
<ActionParsnip1> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<unop> jerknextdoor, does this file exist?  ls -l /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libjemalloc.so
<sunexplodes> Yes, I am aware of the many methods of doing these things. Fact is, while they once worked on my computer, they no longer have any effect. Keytouch doesn't work. I'm not using gnome as my main DE, so the gnome shortcuts don't work. Xbindkeys doesn't work for my mouse anymore.
<biouser> has #ubuntu become a fascist wasteland or is meta-discussion of #ubuntu off-topic?
<jerknextdoor> unop: no such file
<MidasManchu> any other thoughts mates?
<_Xenu> How come /proc/config.gz is disabled now for stock kernels?
<evantandersen> i need some help with shell scripts
<Titan8990> biouser, ubuntu discussion belongs in #ubuntu-chagt
<Titan8990> biouser, err #ubuntu-chat
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: wassup
<cj_sze1> :)
<evantandersen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085144
<thinkpadx61> do anyone know how to add lyrics to lyricsplugin?
<evantandersen> thinkpadx61 for firefox?
<unop> jerknextdoor, hmm, how about?  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/libjemalloc.so
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: do you want the modprobe stuff in a script?
<thinkpadx61> evantandersen: well, i use it for ncmpcpp (a mpd client)
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 yes
<endial> Anyone up for helping a newb to Linux?
<evantandersen> endial sure
<jerknextdoor> unop: nope.
<sunexplodes> What's the problem, Endial?
<Titan8990> !ask | endial
<ubottu> endial: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> jerknextdoor, something's not right.  are you on intrepid?
<Titan8990> endial, plenty of people, always willing to help
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: wel thats easy, copy the 2 lines to an empty file, put: #!/bin/bash as the first line and save
<Shizuo> I love ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: then chmod +x the file you made, you now have a script
<jerknextdoor> unop:  yes, i am.
<endial> Well simply put I jumped off Windows bus and picked up ubuntu 8.1 and loaded it and thats what im using now and i feel pretty lost
<jerknextdoor> unop:  all the updates as of a couple hours ago.  never had a problem like this before
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 that is what i did, except i wrote #!/bin/sh
<cmdbbq> there is a text file with extension .sh that contains a list of commands executed when i instruct my laptop to "suspend" where is it located/what is it called?
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: thats fine too
<sebsebseb> endial: ok hi
<evantandersen> cmdbbq /etc/pm/sleep.d
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: did you chmod +x the file?
<sebsebseb> endial:  what are you lost with?
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 yes
<cmdbbq> evantandersen: thanks
<sunexplodes> Endial: Well, what specifically are you lost about?
<sofakng> how can I find out which kernel module my networking card is using?
<Titan8990> endial, most of us where there once, what would you like to know?
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: then as long as you wn the file, you can run it, otherwise you will need chmod a+x
<endial> Well this is my first day on linux the first thing I tried to do was load an old game i had laying around called dungeon lords
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: to run it use: sudo <script name>
<Titan8990> sofakng, lshw -vv
<endial> @ first I had problems then found something called wine
<Shizuo> endial: Yes...?
<sofakng> Titan8990: thanks!
<endial> used it and game loads but very laggy (Im on a decent system)
<endial> So I guess for starters I would just like to get this game up and running smoothly
<unop> jerknextdoor,  very strange. lets see if this file was installed somewhere else.   dpkg -L xulrunner xulrunner-1.9 2>/dev/null | grep -i jemalloc
<Titan8990> endial, first, off you need to change your mindset a little bit. for the most part if you want to run windows programs, you should use windows
<filthpig> endial, check out #winehq and appdb.winehq.org
<usser> endial, do you have your graphics drivers installed?
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: if you copy the script to /usr/bin you can execute it from any pwd
<sebsebseb> endial: ok  you can't just run Windows software on Ubuntu
<unop> jerknextdoor, also, can you include the output of   ldd ./celtx-bin
<DarkKnight> how can i get virtualbox PUES in my repos??
<shifty5> endial, make sure you have the restricted graphics driver installed
<sebsebseb> endial: ,but it is possible to get a lot of stuff working, also you can run Windows inside Ubuntu
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 i want it to run when i resume from suspend
<Titan8990> endial, some things work in wine, some don't, its hit or miss but luckily there is a databse of compatible programs
<evantandersen> endial google wine
<Titan8990> !appdb | endial
<ubottu> endial: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<endial> How can i make sure I have the drivers?
<jerknextdoor> unop:  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.6/libjemalloc.so
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, you can't download it directly from Sun
<Titan8990> !ati | endial
<ubottu> endial: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<endial> in windows I know I would use DXdiag but here ...
<sebsebseb> endial: system administration hardware drivers
<usser> endial, open terminal type glxinfo | grep direct
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: i dont know about suspend stuff, its a massive pain in the ass
<shifty5> there is a manager in gnome
<usser> endial, what does it say?
<shifty5> called "hardware drivers"
<unop> jerknextdoor, ok, that's good
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 not if u use laptop
<Shizuo> ActionParsnip1: You should say butt
<DarkKnight> Zykotic; i wanted to add it my repos...so that i can get any updations
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: i do use a laptop or two, i just shutdown
<bpat1434> Anyone know of a guide for sun java6 update 12 on 8.10?
<sebsebseb> endial:  pm me if you want some more 1 to 1 help with things
<bpat1434> how to install it that is?
<jerknextdoor> unop: http://pastebin.com/d8ab8db5
<ActionParsnip1> !java | bpat1434
<ubottu> bpat1434: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Zykotic> DarkKnight, sorry the directions to adding suns repos are at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 k so i figured it out. If, when i excute my shell script if i hit "Run" it does not work however if i hit "Run in Terminal" it works
<Laurenceb> hi, another problem, I have a php file in /var/www that writes a png thats used in my webpage, but the php doesnt have permission to write
<bpat1434> ActionParsnip1, that's not update12.  I can't use update10 becuase there's no x64 plugin, but update 12 has it....
<Laurenceb> how do I give it permission?
<Titan8990> evantandersen, scripts should always be executed from the terminal
<Titan8990> Laurenceb, change the ownership to apache
<ActionParsnip1> bpat1434: you can use icedtea as its 64bit
<Laurenceb> Titan8990: how?
<bpat1434> ActionParsnip1, no I can't.  I need sun java's plugin
<sofakng> Titan8990:  lshw -vv doesn't work to display my network module... it just displays a help screen
<Titan8990> Laurenceb, depending on the distro (i forget which for ubuntu) it will be either apache:apache or www-data:www-data
<DarkKnight> Zykotic; thank you
<bsdbandit> anyone running ubuntu on the macbook
<bsdbandit> ?
<ActionParsnip1> bpat1434: you may be able to run it with nspluginwrapper
<evantandersen> Titan8990 i know, but when it is executed when i come out of sleep it does not run it in terminal
<Titan8990> sofakng, try without -vv, you would normally get the help screen from improper usage of the command
<shifty5> does anyone elses pulseaudio module-x11-xsmp fail to load?
<bpat1434> ActionParsnip1, that's a hack, and u12 is out... just wondering if anyone else has put update 12 in use and how they did it.
<Gosujii-sama> is anyone here good at iptables?
<evantandersen> bsdbandit what revision of macbook r u using?
<Dillizar> how can i mount my cd?
<Titan8990> evantandersen, everything that runs in the background can be considered to be running in a terminal
<evantandersen> Gosujii-sama like the internet kind
<usser> Dillizar, sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<Gosujii-sama> yah internet iptables
<Gosujii-sama> dont post the site
<unop> jerknextdoor,  ok.  run this.   for target in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.6/*.so; do sudo ln -sv "$target" /usr/lib/; done
<Gosujii-sama> ive read it
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: all i can suggest is copy it to /usr/bin and then it will be executable lik firefox or thunderbird or any other app
<Gosujii-sama> still cant get it
<bsdbandit> 4.1
<ActionParsnip1> Gosujii-sama: have you tried using firestarter
<Gosujii-sama> yes
<sofakng> Titan8990: ok, lshw worked and I see my network device but how do I know which module it's using?
<Gosujii-sama> it still seems to be blocking the port/ports in question
<Titan8990> Laurenceb, first, report the results of:   grep -i 'www-data' /etc/group
<ActionParsnip1> Dillizar: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<evantandersen> Titan8990 well it runs in background and calls sudo maybe that is why
<Gosujii-sama> if you know a fair share action
<Titan8990> sofakng, try lshw -v, have a look at the help for more information,
<Gosujii-sama> scuse a pm ill give you a run down of the issue
<jerknextdoor> unop: okay
<unop> jerknextdoor, then when done.  ./celtx-bin
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: theres a way to makes certain apps not need sudo/password
<evantandersen> ActionParsnip1 and how is that
<ActionParsnip1> bpat1434: thats all i can suggest really
<Antioch> How can I make my mouse's forward and backwards buttons operate in Nautilus? Thank you!
<Titan8990> evantandersen, /etc/sudoers
<sofakng> Titan8990: I think I found it... it seems to be "forcedeth"
<jerknextdoor> unop:  ./celtx-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom_core.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Titan8990> sofakng, never heard of it
<Laurenceb> www-data:x:33:
<Titan8990> Laurenceb, sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<unop> jerknextdoor, ok, try this again - let's see what else it's missing.   ldd ./celtx-bin
<bsdbandit> when running virtualbox im unable to uncapture the virtual machine
<bsdbandit> im running ubuntu on macbook 4.1
<bsdbandit> with virutal box
<Titan8990> bsdbandit, hehe, have a keyboard without a right ctrl like me?
<Titan8990> bsdbandit, try changing your host key in the vbox options
<unop> jerknextdoor, also, out of curiosity - what is this celtx ?  a browser
<ActionParsnip1> evantandersen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<arbitrary> Thanks for the help guys, seeya laters.
<jerknextdoor> unop: http://pastebin.com/d18adf83f
<Laurenceb> works thanks
<jerknextdoor> unop:  it's a screenwriting program that is open source and cross platform.  they just updated to 2.0 yesterday.  they had problems with the linux version for 1.0 too.
<Titan8990> Laurenceb, good to hear, just so you know, that command changed the owner and group of all files and directories under the /var/www to the user that is the apache web server
<jerknextdoor> unop:  but this time the errors seem specific to me.  no one else has reported them and my friend got it running with no problems.
<Laurenceb> yeah I understand
<Antioch> How can I get mouse-wheel scrolling to work in Nautilus on Intrepid? I know my mousewheel works - I can use it in many other applications..
<Antioch> Thank you for your help
<BadHorsie> Hi, i have a question, I'm installing ubuntu on a SATA2 HDD, it all goes fine except when I reboot It says "No bootable disk found, insert disk and hit enter", I load the CD and hit "boot from first disk" and it works...
<luddite> Shizuo has deep issues
<unop> jerknextdoor, very strange - for some reason it's not finding the shared libraries (which are obviously already installed).  and it seems to depend on these additional packages too.  thunderbird/sunbird and libsqlite3-dev.  so try.   sudo aptitude install thunderbird libsqlite3-dev
<luddite> :-(
<Titan8990> !grub | BadHorsie
<ubottu> BadHorsie: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sonny1`2> need help with internet connection sharing not sticking after reboot
<Titan8990> BadHorsie, that means the bootloader was not installed correctly, follow the instructions there to manually install grub
<BadHorsie> Titan8990: the grub-installer goes fine... It doesn't even loads grub, should I try a grub-installer by hand?
<BadHorsie> Titan8990: thanks a lot
<Titan8990> BadHorsie, no, I didn't think you meant that was a grub error, sorry
<bpat1434> Anyone have a guide outlining how to install sun java 6 update 12 on 8.10 ?  I've got the bin, just wondering if there's anything else to do other than run it.
<Titan8990> BadHorsie, grub gives you a disc not found error?
<Brando753> hey can you dual boot ubuntu server?
<wodKja> Anyone know if IE7 works ok in wine?
<Titan8990> Brando753, yes
<RoastedTiresX> Is anybody really good with network printing via CUPS with Ubuntu 8.10 (host) to an XP Pro laptop?
<Titan8990> Brando753, you can dual boot anything that works with grub (basically everything)
<sonny1`2> does anyone have any info on imaking internet connection sharing stick after a restart
<Wildburn> Out of curiousity, Synaptic installs patches that it downloads right?
<Zykotic> wodKja, IE7 is far too slow in IEs4Linux???  probably the same with straight wine too...
<Brando753> now will i risk my bios jamming if i tri-boot (ubuntu, windows, ubunti server?
<BadHorsie> Titan8990: grub doesn't even load, it juts says "No bootable device found, enter disk and press enter"
<unop> why in the world would you want to run IE on linux?
<Wildburn> im with unop on that
<wodKja> for my outlook web client :\
<Titan8990> BadHorsie, then yes, try the manual installation of grub, not the "grub-install" method
<ActionParsnip1> BadHorsie: reinstal grub to the boot sector of the disk your bios is pointing to
<Wildburn> be free from M$
<Titan8990> unop, important to many web developers
<adante> hi guys, am i right in thinking it's straightforward to resize both ext3 and ntfs partitions nowadays? i'm setting up a dual boot system and not giving too much thought to the partition layout, but hoping it will be easy to resize in the future
<Wildburn> wodkja, you want to run IE to run outlook express?>
<ActionParsnip1> unop: IE is good for site devs to make sure it renders ok
<brandon_> how do i get ssh>
<brandon_> ?**
<unop> wodKja, does OWA not like firefox then? maybe you can fool OWA into thinking firefox is actually IE by changing the user agent string.
<Brando753> now will i risk my bios jamming if i tri-boot (ubuntu, windows, ubunti server?)
<Wildburn> Action, I am a site dev, but I just run windows on VMware for testing IE
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: in terminal type: ssh <username>@<server name or ip>
<Titan8990> Brando753, grub boots after the BIOS has loaded
<RoastedTiresX> Is anybody really good with network printing via CUPS with Ubuntu 8.10 (host) to an XP Pro laptop?
<LjL> adante: i do believe gparted can manage both things... of course a backup would always be a good idea before doing such things
<Titan8990> Brando753, so no
<unop> ActionParsnip1, and you'd trust IE on linux to render it well ? :) I'll tell you it doesn't - atleast not when I am developing sites
<wodKja> You can run OWA in firefox but only the light version which has awful functionality :[
<Brando753> relly so now jam possiablity :D SWEET
<AETE_KRAOUD> wodKja, : yes download tamper data and test the user agent string unitll it works with firefox too :-);)
<LjL> Brando753: what does your BIOS have to do with that?
<ActionParsnip1> unop: its the only reason i can thin of, i dont think itd be right either
<brandon_> can i run IRC in terminal
<wodKja> AETE_KRAOUD: thanks :D
<Zykotic> RoastedTiresX, i'd recommend you just ask your question...
<LjL> brandon_: sure, you can use irssi
<AETE_KRAOUD> wodKja,  : tamper data it is a firefox extension :-) no problem :-)
<BadHorsie> hum, I tried export TERM to linux,vt100 even xterm, it starts with bterm, whatever I choose when i do execute grub to find /boot/grub/stage1 It's all deleted/formatted/corrupted from grub :S
<Brando753> what if you dont have grub?
<Titan8990> brandon_, irssi is actually very popular too
<LjL> Brando753: well, you have *some* means of dual booting don't you...?
<brandon_> well my friend is going to help me with my server and he sayed something about ssh
<Titan8990> Brando753, then you can use lilo but I am not sure how it works with dual and tri booting
<Wildburn> Actionparsnip: Im with unop on this, better to run dual boot or virtualize for windows if you want to test across browsers
<BadHorsie> I know it works with dual booting
<RoastedTiresX> It's simple. I'm getting access denied on my printer and I have no clue why. UbuntuForums yield nothing.
<BadHorsie> but grub looks so nice *sinff*
<Brando753> maby? i have grub on my laptop, but, i want to dual boot my desktop with windows and ubuntu server
<Wildburn> Brando, you can use grub to boot windows
<AETE_KRAOUD> BadHorsie, : there is nothing yet in the world better than GRUB ;)
<Titan8990> Brando753, use grub....
<fearful> how can I completely remove OpenOffice 3.0, my update won't show up even when adding the sources.list for hardy. I installed a bad one and I can't get the correct one to install now any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: sure, run irssi
<unop> jerknextdoor, I'm going AFK now - let me know how that turns out.
<ActionParsnip1> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<AETE_KRAOUD> Brando753, : may be the Grub be with you ;):-)
<Titan8990> Brando753, grub more or less boots everything
<brandon_> i heard IRSSI is a crappy ubuntu program
<sonny1`2> anyone on this ics issue
<jerknextdoor> unop:  thanks for your help.  i've gotta take off for a few also.
<Titan8990> !best | brandon_
<sonny1`2> ?
<ubottu> brandon_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jerknextdoor> unop:  i'll be back later i'm sure.  haha
<_VIM_> brandon_: that is not true at all
<Brando753> my laptop already installed with grub when i installed ubuntu how do i have it do that for ubuntu server on my desktop
<Titan8990> brandon_, they were stating an opinion
<Brando753> my laptop already installed with grub when i installed ubuntu how do i have it do that for ubuntu server on my desktop
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: its a terminal based irc client, lots of users use it
<brandon_> i think i will stick with ChatZilla
<brandon_> for now
<Titan8990> Brando753, the same way.... do you realize that linux servers don't have GUIs?
<RoastedTiresX> Can anybody help me figure out why I cant use CUPS networking printing from 8.10 to XP Pro?
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: use what you feel comfortable with
<Titan8990> !grub | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> I am using IRSSI right now.
<AETE_KRAOUD> GRUB =  Grant unified Boot loader
<Dr_Willis> its very well done irc client. :)
<Zykotic> RoastedTiresX, are you sharing the printer to Linux or Windows clients?
<Titan8990> AETE_KRAOUD, I believe its "grand" :)
<LjL> brandon_: you asked for a client to run in a terminal. i don't believe chatzilla can run in a terminal. can it?
<_VIM_> brandon_: at the end of the day, you're the one who has to make that decision, not others opinions :)
<RoastedTiresX> TO Windows. It's connected locally (USB) to my Ubuntu 8.10 desktop.
<unop> jerknextdoor, your last pastebin showed a couple files missing that should be installed once you get thunderbird and sqlite3-dev installed - if that doesn't work, you'll need to link the missing libraries in to /usr/lib/
<Titan8990> LjL, no, chatzilla is firefox plugin
<AETE_KRAOUD> Titan8990, : whatever it is just the best of the best :-)
<ActionParsnip1> RoastedTiresX: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-641010.html
<Dr_Willis> terminal based irc clients, irssi, ircII, bitchx, and a few others.
<Brando753> i am aware server has no out of box
<Zykotic> RoastedTiresX, do you have Samba installed on your linux box?
<brandon_> okay whats the irssi's website
<Titan8990> Brando753, and should not have one at any time
<Brando753> gui srry :P
<rww> Brando753: sudo apt-get install irssi
<RoastedTiresX> zykotic - I do have samba installed,  however I was trying to avoid using Samba cause several people suggested CUPS over Samba in terms of printing.
<LjL> !irssi | brandon
<Dr_Willis> irssi.org perhaps? or use google...
<_VIM_> Brando753: irssi is in the repos
<ubottu> brandon: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<ActionParsnip1> RoastedTiresX: then use samba to share it
<usser> Dr_Willis, bitchx is no longer in the repos
<RoastedTiresX> actionparsnipl - I don't know how. Every guide I found kind of sucks at explaining it.
<AETE_KRAOUD> why not samba instead of CUPS ?????
<Brando753> if i install ubuntu server on my desktop will it automatically install grub?
<Zykotic> RoastedTiresX, to my knowledge (which could be wrong) you'll need samba to share the printer to Windows clients???
<ActionParsnip1> RoastedTiresX: if the printer is installed on ubuntu and you want to access it from the xp system
<AETE_KRAOUD> isn't samba good enough ???
<SJr|Work> Hmmmmm not getting an answer in #kubuntu, where does X decide to use dual monitors or not in 8.10? xorg.conf no longer seems to be the source.
<sonny1`2> ok i have internet connection sharing working through iptables but this does not stick after i reboot all computers loose internet including the one doing the sharing resulting in deleting and reinstalling iptables can anyone help me out with why this wont stick or does this please?
<Wildburn> yes Brando
<RoastedTiresX> AETE - I use samba faithfully. I was just suggested to try CUPS before Samba, so here I am.
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: yes, the bootloaderr will be intalled
<LjL> AETE_KRAOUD: there is no reason to use samba unless you're dealing with Windows clients.
<RoastedTiresX> CUPS can't share to Windows??
<AETE_KRAOUD> LjL, ; hmmm it sounds reasonable
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, no, it can't
<LjL> AETE_KRAOUD: besides, what do you think Samba uses for actually printing? that's right, CUPS
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, windows uses SMB/CIFS and only that
<RoastedTiresX> Titan - Oh, damnit. I didn't know that. Everyone was using CUPS and speaking about Windows... I would have never guessed.
<AETE_KRAOUD> LjL : so CUPS is only for Unix-like e?
<ActionParsnip1> RoastedTiresX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<LjL> AETE_KRAOUD: yes, at least as far as i know
<brandon_> damn
<AETE_KRAOUD> LjL: hmmm thanks ;)
<brandon_> i need perl
<LjL> brandon_: you have perl
<Titan8990> AETE_KRAOUD, it stands for "common unix printing system"
<brandon_> ?
<AETE_KRAOUD> Titan8990, : nice it' s a typoical acronym nice thanks for the info :-)
<brandon_> idk i never downloaded perl
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: read the link ;)
<LjL> brandon_: perl is a dependency of a ton of compulsory stuff in ubuntu - so you have it
<LjL> brandon_: "downloaded"?
<brandon_> yes
<LjL> brandon_, do you know how software is installed in ubuntu? i'm starting to doubt that somehow
<brandon_> i thought i needed to download it from perl website
<brandon_> okay okay
<Titan8990> brandon_, you shouldn't have to download anything from a website
<LjL> brandon_: how about you just type "sudo apt-get install irssi" in your terminal (or alternatively, go to Synaptic and select irssi)
<Titan8990> brandon_, everything should be in the repos
<LjL> !software > brandon_    (brandon_, see the private message from ubottu)
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: in ubuntu its rare to need to go to a site to download stuff, try stick to repos
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon: repos repos only repos (they are tested)
<brandon_> remimber im a noob at ubuntu
<brandon_> i have only been using it for a few days now
<Titan8990> brandon_, and we are helping/teaching you :)
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon: cool keep on dude :-)
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: i would install the desktop and get used to the system rather than installing server
<brandon_> ?
<Dillizar> there was a program for installing windows programs but not WINE, does any body knows other programs
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon:  find your self a nice tutorial about linux
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, It was brando that installing the server, not brandon
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: you are talking about instaling ubuntu server when you are an ubuntu newuser
<adante> LjL: cheers
<ActionParsnip1> Titan8990: gah
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip1, hehe, happens
<brandon_> no
<_Xenu> Dillizar, if it's a .msi try msiexec .. otherwise not sure what you mean
<brandon_> crap man i just dont grt it
<brandon_> get**
<redvamp128> Dillizar:  I think you are thinking of Winedoors or boardeux (but both depend on a wine to be installed)
<Zykotic> Dillizar, "Crossover" is a commercial version of wine for installing MS Apps
<Titan8990> brandon_, still trying to understand how to install perl or the terminal based IRC client?
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon : ask somebody here to give a link with a comprehensive tutorial on ubuntu server if you can't find one you own
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: as a new user to linux, use the desktop. the server can do all the same functionality and will give you a desktop and sound etc by default
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon: DO not afraid to ask
<Brando753> i use ubuntu desktop on all my computer but my desktop, which is a file and printer share between all the other computers , why i am installing ubuntu server :d
<redvamp128> Dillizar:  unless you are thinking of Dos-box
<linny1> Dillizar: theres also cedga thats a commercial version of wine for games playonlinux is free frontend for games in wine
<Brando753> And as a local intranet
<Dillizar> linny1, is it better than wine??
<brandon_> okay how do i se the desktop
<brandon_> and also what is DDOS
<linny1> Dillizar: it is wine just with a gui frontend
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: the server doesnt come with a gui by default
<Titan8990> brandon_, denial of service maybe
<linny1> brandon_: denial of service attack
<ActionParsnip1> !info ddos
<ubottu> Package ddos does not exist in intrepid
<brandon_> my friend was talking on his server and someone was threting him with DDOS
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon_, :  You can use ubuntu as a server exactly as ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> Distributed Denial of Service
<Titan8990> linny1, if you were talking about playonlinux, all it really is a GUI with a collection of configuration/installation scripts
<linny1> Dr_Willis: i stand corrected :)
<Dr_Willis> one of the many task window-infected-zombie machines are used for
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon :a server just ... have some extra programms
<Titan8990> AETE_KRAOUD, often times a linux server kernel is configured differently than the desktop kernel
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon: but a server is can be only 4 lines of a python script
<Titan8990> AETE_KRAOUD, one expample is the ubuntu-server kernel comes with PAE enabled by default
<brandon_> okay terminal is like windows dos mode
<AETE_KRAOUD> Titan: yes that is true
<Dillizar> linny1, i this playonlinux its the program i was looking for that i was using it year a go
<brandon_> kindo of
<brandon_> kind of**
<linny1> Titan8990: yes all these derivatives are wine really just makes it easyer to do what you need wioth them
<fearful> how can I fully remove openoffice for a reinstall I checked synaptic and all
<Titan8990> brandon_, yes, it is similar but BASH is worlds beyond DOS
<AETE_KRAOUD> Titan89***: yes of course
<Titan8990> brandon_, in power and ease of use
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon : also bash has great autocompletion since many many years now :-)
<Titan8990> fearful, sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Titan8990> fearful, thats the command, but the package name might be incorrect
<brandon_> i use to use CygWin Bash Shell on my windows but you can deal with ./conf files
<Brando753> whats a minimal vitrual machine install
<Brando753> whats a minimal vitrual machine install
<brandon_> so i switched to Ubuntu
<Brando753> sorry i double hit that :P
<fearful> Titan8990, yea I know I've done purge, but when I check for updates the oo3 don't come up anymore they did before after the bad install = gone
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon : it is a minimal virtual macine install
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon753 : it is a minimal virtual macine install
<Brando753> yes, but what is the diffrence between a non vitual install?
<brandon_> you know what i will switch my nick so we dont get confues
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon753 : minimal is minimal
<brandon_> you know what i will switch my nick so we dont get confued
<Titan8990> fearful, you have to add the openoffice repositories to your sources.list would be my guess
<nubcake> need some help ;x  I had ubuntu installed, and then with some extra disc space I installed windows 7 in a new partition.  Well obviously that wrote over the mbr, I have ubuntu live runnin, chroot into my drive, im in grub, what do i need to do to have grub reinstall onto mbr?
<AnODa> When I log out of a tty, the getty doesn't restart - is this a common problem?
<fearful> Titan8990, they are there
<AETE_KRAOUD> brandon : nothing is NOTHING at all...
<nubcake> and have it scan for the windows 7 partition.
<Titan8990> fearful, sudo apt-get update
<fearful> Titan8990, dione
<redvamp128> !grub | nubcake
<ubottu> nubcake: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Brando753> im more confused now, then i was before
<Blast> where can i find sudo
<fearful> Titan8990, if I install through the deb packages, openoffice opens but crashes automatically
<Blast> !info sudo
<ubottu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 428 kB
<nubcake> redvamp128: thanks
<fearful> Titan8990, any ideas with that?
<AETE_KRAOUD> Brando753: why ? you don't understand  english ? there is also google translate etc if you want to
<exodus_ms> If i want to use   show interface eth0 && hostname   without installing 'nmh' how can I print just the eth0 ipaddr and hostname
<LjL> Blast: it's a command. you type it.
<Brando753> ;(
<Titan8990> fearful, no, sorry
<LjL> !sudo > Blast    (Blast, see the private message from ubottu)
<Brando753> >:(
<fearful> Titan8990, ok thanks
<Brando753> will ubuntu server work with a wifi card?
<AnODa> 5mo3nitw
<AETE_KRAOUD> Brand753 : yes it will , why not ?
<Titan8990> Brando753, depends on the wifi card
<Blast> i just want to know where it is
<Titan8990> Brando753, it uses a linux kernel just like every other ubuntu distro
<_Xenu> Blast, which sudo
<Blast> h/o
<Blast> apps install
<Brando753> one that fives me much trouble, (as in didnt work) with ubuntu 7.something in wubi :D
<x-f> hello
<Titan8990> Blast, sorry?
<Brando753> gives
<linny1> Blast: type which sudo it will tell you where it is in your $PATH
<eseven73> Does Unison not work with a passwordless SSH setup? it cannot connect, but im able to connect to ssh no problem without using unison...
<Titan8990> Brando753, that doesn't really help me to determine if its linux compatible
<Brando753> :P
<Blast> idk
<Brando753> 1 sec
<mib_90awkb8l> Hi everyone
<x-f> i have a littel problem ;) since the last update from kate. All files open in a new window
<mib_90awkb8l> I'm a new ubuntu user
<mib_90awkb8l> I'm having a problem
<mib_90awkb8l> with synaptic package manager
<Titan8990> !ask | mib_90awkb8l
<linny1> mib_90awkb8l: welcome just ask your question
<ubottu> mib_90awkb8l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AETE_KRAOUD> Brando753:  go to a site like linux hardware and check if your wi-fi is supported
<UncleD> Does the ubuntu php package come with PHP compiled with GD2 support
<mib_90awkb8l> Ok, so the package manager was working fine a few minutes ago
<mib_90awkb8l> and now
<mib_90awkb8l> when i click on it
<mib_90awkb8l> it doesnt maximize
<Brando753> hey what can ubuntu server do that ubuntu desktop cant?
<AETE_KRAOUD> UncleD, : i think no but you can easily check this out with php info function
<mib_90awkb8l> it just stays minized
<x-f> php -> php5-gd ;)
<mib_90awkb8l> it does this even after i restarted my comp
<Blast> okay
<mib_90awkb8l> any ideas?
<Titan8990> Brando753, support more than 4GB or RAM
<linny1> mib_90awkb8l: you tried switching it off and on again
<linny1> lol sorry
<RoastedTiresX> I followed the directions for installing a network printer to share from my Ubuntu machine to XP Pro clients and the install isn't working the way the guide says it should.
<Brando753> anything else?
<Titan8990> Brando753, and support more clients because ALL of its resources will be devouted to server applications
<mib_90awkb8l> ya i restarted it... its really strange how it does this even after a restart...
<Titan8990> Brando753, other than that, nothing really
<usser> Brando753, the question is what it cant do, it doesnt have all the bloat of ubuntu-desktop like networkmanager, pulseaudio, gnome
<mib_90awkb8l> it was working fine a few minutes ago...
<mib_90awkb8l> i was trying to install samba
<mib_90awkb8l> i clicked install
<x-f> Anyone have a idear kate start always in a new window
<mib_90awkb8l> and it just never maximized after the isntall completed
<Brando753> can i run virtual servers on ubuuntu desktop
<Blast> well i cant remimber
<mib_90awkb8l> is there a way to do like system recovory like in windows?
<Titan8990> Brando753, if your hardware supports virtualization
<Blast> its on my windows in my mirc log file
<Blast> somewhere
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, :  i found you one solution maybe
<sebsebseb> mib_90awkb8l: you don't need to do system recovery in Linux
<bonhoffer> i want to zip a directory
<Brando753> how would i run a virtual servers on ubuntu desktop
<bonhoffer> websearch is not helping
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> !vmware
<usser> Brando753, even if there's no virtualization specific features in your hardware you can still run virtual machine
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mib_90awkb8l> whats the solution?
<Titan8990> usser, CAN, but I personally wouldn't want to....
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : So back up your /home/YOURNAME/.synaptic/synaptic.conf file
<x-f> !kate
<_Xenu> bonhoffer, zip -r
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : and then delete the original log of
<Blast> okay i am reading this irssi
<linny1> mib_90awkb8l: will your pc still update ?
<Brando753> and can you get rid of ubuntu if you wanted to and no probloms on boot up?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : and log in again
<bonhoffer> _Xenu, thanks
<Blast> but idk how
<disappearedng> hey everyone, my azureus frooze, and I tried to kill it under system monitor, however, after 'killing it' it still persists: any idea on how I could eradicate this proccess?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : try it but be sure to back up that file
<Blast> to compile the irssi
<usser> disappearedng, killall -9
<Titan8990> Brando753, I think that you don't quite understand how virtualization works
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, :  ok ???
<bonhoffer> to be mac compatible gzip or zip the directory?
<Brando753> not refering to virtulization anymore :D
<heatmzzr> to install a dual boot with winblows and ubuntu, which gets installed first????
<linny1> disappearedng: ps -A find the proc then kill it with the pid
<sebsebseb> heatmzzr: best to put Windows on first
<linny1>  heatmzzr: windows cos its fussy
<Titan8990> Brando753, no, you will have to restore the windows MBR
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : ???
<RoastedTiresX> I followed the directions for installing a network printer to share from my Ubuntu machine to XP Pro clients and the install isn't working the way the guide says it should.
<Titan8990> !grub | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Blast> hell idk how to compile the .conf file
<mib_90awkb8l> hmm
<sebsebseb> heatmzzr: ,because Windows does not play nice with other OS's and so would overwrite Grub.  Grub could be re installed, but it's a  bit of a pain
<mib_90awkb8l> i dont see a dir called .synaptic...
<bonhoffer> _Xenu, i get "zip error: Nothing to do! (outliers_2.zip)"
<Brando753> so i cant just get rid of ubuntu partition?
<heatmzzr> windows sucks, been running ubuntu only for awhile but having issues witha few of the computers at work all running winblows
<Titan8990> mib_90awkb8l, ctrl+h to see hidden files
<_Xenu> bonhoffer, show your whole command
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : press Ctrl + h to see it in nautilus  , it is hidden
<heatmzzr> are any of you familiar with omniform???
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : or type ls -la in bash
<Brando753> windows does suck but i need 1 windows computer for some programs
<Titan8990> bonhoffer, I suggest reading:  man zip
<bonhoffer> zip -r outliers_2/
<mib_90awkb8l> ok ill try it
<disappearedng> thx uuser
<bonhoffer> sure
<_Xenu> bonhoffer, what Titan8990 says
<AETE_KRAOUD> Brando753, : so what's the problem , just dual boot or use a VM ;)
<Blast> any tips about IRSSI that can help me out
<bonhoffer> _Xenu, simple enough
<disappearedng> linny1 the azureus dead proccess still persists:
<disappearedng> usser: actually killall -9 java didn't kill it it's still here
<Blast> oh and also, how do i stop myself from pinging out?
<Dr_Willis> the IRSSI homepage has some very well done docs.
<Wildburn> man im beginning to hate Ubuntu on this laptop
<chelz> trying to play a DVD with any media player, not even mplayer works. here is mplayers output: http://pastebin.com/m6f4638ad   does anyone see any errors?
<mib_90awkb8l> strange, with hidden files shown i see a bunch of other dirs starting with "." but no .synaptic...
<linny1> disappearedng: well if its still running there will be a process there on the list
<mib_90awkb8l> i check in bash
<mib_90awkb8l> i mean
<mib_90awkb8l> termina
<mib_90awkb8l> and the actual folder
<Titan8990> Wildburn, soon you will learn like many of us to by hardware based on linux compatibility :)
<bertolo> hi how can i download latest man pages ?
<mib_90awkb8l> but i dont see it
<FloodBot1> mib_90awkb8l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> mib_90awkb8l: ls -lah | grep ".syn"
<disappearedng> linny1: ps aux | grep 'java' gives 1000      7287 19.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   Feb28 730:48 [java] <defunct> and 1000     32667  0.0  0.0   3240   804 pts/0    S+   10:12   0:00 grep java
<bertolo> hi how can i download latest man pages ? plz
<mib_90awkb8l> tryed that command
<mib_90awkb8l> nothing
<nickrud> bertolo, man pages come with the apps; do you mean the development man pages?
<bertolo> yes
<bertolo> nickrud my man pages are incomplete...
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : so it is not a problem of synaptic hmm that's a another app problem hhm i am wandering why
<Blast> how much memory dose Ubuntu hold?
<Wildburn> Titan8990: according to everything I read this should be compatible, its just completely unhelpful as far as troubleshooting the problems im running into
<linny1> disappearedng: i dunno if it was me i would just reboot
<Titan8990> Wildburn, what laptop and what problems?
<chelz> Wildburn: what sort
<disappearedng> yeah I was thinking of that, but that's so windows
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : did you backed up then deleted and then log off and log in again ???
<nickrud> bertolo, install manpages-dev , maybe also manpages-posix-dev
<mib_90awkb8l> backed up what?
<mib_90awkb8l> the synaptic log?
<mib_90awkb8l> i cant find it
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : yes
<Wildburn> Titan8990:Compaq Tc1000, no matter how I install nvidia drivers, nothing but black screen after Ubuntu loader runs. Happens the second I put Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf, thing is Xorg.0.log shows no errors whatsoever
<mib_90awkb8l> like i said, the folder doesnt show up...
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : try press ctrl + h
<mib_90awkb8l> i did
<ohzie> Wildburn, I've always had the sketchiest luck with HP/compaq stuff
<mib_90awkb8l> it didnt work
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : and ?
<mib_90awkb8l> like
<mib_90awkb8l> i saw the hidden directories
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : go to the console
<ohzie> Wildburn, I don't buy laptops now, until after I've checked out their compatibility in great detail
<mib_90awkb8l> but none of them was synaptic
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : type  cd ~
<Wildburn> ohzie: thing is this laptop is 7 years old, just wanted to get off winxp
<mib_90awkb8l> ls -lah | grep ".syn"
<Titan8990> Wildburn, hehe HP and Compaq from my experience have been the worst in terms of lInux compatibility
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : then ls -la | grep '.syn'
<mib_90awkb8l> thats the command i typed
<adante> hey folks when i try to boot ubuntu it says ACPI: aborted because crc error - what is this?
<ohzie> Wildburn, Oh
<mib_90awkb8l> i still didnt see it
<ohzie> That's pretty amazing
<ohzie> Maybe it's the wrong driver
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  :and the output ? stiil nothing ???
<chelz> Wildburn: what about System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers tool?
<ohzie> and you're using something too new?
<Wildburn> Titan8990: amazingly enough everything works fine, including tablet pen and buttons, but the video card always gives me a black screen
<mib_90awkb8l> the output was nthing
<maxagaz> what's the name of the command to configure all packages ?
<shifty5> does anyone know how to fix the pulseadio error, modules-x11-xsmp will not load?
<mib_90awkb8l> i dont know if this will help but i think i clicked something like move to another workspace before it got messed up
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : OK here is another solution
<Wildburn> chelz: to be honest I think its a xorg.conf issue
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : install adebt manager
<bertolo> nickrud:  thks  :D
<maxagaz> ap-get configure -a or something like that
<Titan8990> Wildburn, are you sure that card is supported by the proprietary nvidia drivers? I was fairly certain they were only for the geforce series cards
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : then unistall synaptic and reinstall it from adept manager
<Wildburn> chelz:Ive tried download drivers with hardware drivers applet, tried going through synaptic, tried download direct from Nvidia and installing
<chelz> Wildburn: the automatic tools has always worked for me. i'd backup your xorg.conf and try it if you haven't
<mib_90awkb8l> ok ill try it
<cjae> Hi I installed today like this "/=sda1 10 gigs, swap= sda2 1gig, /home =sda3 rest of 160gig drive " grub = (hd0)
<Wildburn> Titan, its a gefroce2 go
<chelz> Wildburn: the Hardware Drivers tool? have you treid?
<Titan8990> Wildburn, nvm, it is geforce, checking compatibility for you
<cjae> what sector will /boot be on?
<Wildburn> Titan8990 there is a big bug thing on it, but now I cant find it again of course
<Blast> how do i log into a server VIA ssh?
<chelz> Wildburn: same black screen ah.. hmm
<linny1> Blast: ssh username@serverip
<Wildburn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-71/+bug/251107
<usser> cjae, /boot will go into sda1
<Blast> whats this serverip
<Blast> ?
<Blast> i want to try it
<linny1> Blast: your a troll man
<Wildburn> according to that link it should work, but I never get anything but a blank screen after the ubuntu loader
<cplx__> hi guys - i have checked my dmesg and it says the following 'sendmail: config error; mail loops back to me (MX Problem?)' where can I check the server it is trying to relay to/from?
<chuckh1958> Is there a way to get nautilus to use the openssh ssh-agent? I have my key cached but when I enter a URL like sftp:// in nautilus it still prompts for the passphrase
<Titan8990> Wildburn, that is for quadro card
<Wildburn> search that page for geforce2 go
<cjae> usser: right but what sector because I am getting grub error 18 which is boot boundry limit (8 gigs - new disk in old machine)
<mib_90awkb8l> AETE_KRAOUD	wait, apt-get configure -a isnt the right command is it? sorry, im new with linux so i need the exact command...
<Wildburn> third time you search guy installs them with directions on that page
<cjae> usser: what I can't figure out is why /boot gets installed beyond sector 1023
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, :  do do what ?
<mib_90awkb8l> to install an application
<usser> cjae, its not that fine tuned, once you allocated spaced, filesystem decides where to put stuff
<cjae> usser: by default
<mib_90awkb8l> adebt manager
<Wildburn> thing is the second I add anything to xorg.conf even things not relating to the Driver "nvidia" I get a black screen
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : no is apt -get install MYAPP
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : exactly --> apt-get install MYAPP
<Titan8990> Wildburn, have you considered just using the open source nvidia drivers?
<Daremo> hello
<Wildburn> Titan, no 3d accel on the nv drivers
<usser> cjae, and its usually not /boot that matters, /boot can be anywhere on the harddrive really, its the bootloader that spits that error, and bootloader is a small portion of code residing in the mbr or first 1023 sectors of a partition
<C-S-B> don't configure nvidia yourself, get envy
<Titan8990> Wildburn, I actually can't find any information about that card in the nvidia website, other than the fact that it was there first mobile graphics chip
<Daremo> looking for a little help with ati 9200/9250 and compiz
<usser> cjae, but yea its really weird that it did manage to install itself way off limits
<Daremo> running intrepid
<Wildburn> Titan, youd have to look in the supported devices list to find that its supported by the 96.43.xx series drivers
<adante> hi guys i am trying to boot the 8.10 livecd - it gives me a "ACPI: Aborted because crc error" and then kernel panic and the system freezes - i tried booting the livecd with noacpi but it still does this
<adante> how can i install ubuntu?
<cjae> usser: grub looks for /boot so is important
<Titan8990> adante, you should use acpi=off
<TuX_> hey
<_VIM_> !install | adante
<ubottu> adante: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Titan8990> adante, noacpi is not a kernel option
<vadi2> How can I run a script that uses sudo at gnome session start automatically, without asking for password the second time?
<usser> cjae, well did you try the suggested fix, ie create a separate boot partition in the beginning of the drive
<Titan8990> adante, you may have been thinking of noapic
<naddix> how can i make ics stick after restart
<usser> vadi2, sudo visudo
<usser> vadi2, add the command that you dont want to prompted the password for
<Daremo> anyone good with the open source video drivers for ATI rv280 chipset?
<mib_90awkb8l> ok its installing. so when its done, i uninstall synaptic and reinstall it?
<Daremo> and compiz?
<vadi2> usser: oh? ok, going to try it
<cjae> usser: can you tell what sector your /boot was installed too
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : yes what else ?
<usser> vadi2, something like ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<mib_90awkb8l> just checking
<vadi2> usser: how do they work together
<usser> cjae, i just don't know, the only thing i know is my /boot is not on a separate partition and my grub is in mbr
<vadi2> if lets say I just need to run script.sh at start to fix my webcam
<vadi2> sudo visudo script.sh ?
<cjae> usser: so I can see if a reinstall is necessary cause I would like to know if this is going to happen on all machines I want to install on
<usser> vadi2, ALL ALL = NOPASSWD: /blah/path/script.sh
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : it should be ok after that because your synaptic didn't have some conf file so now it will might have one as normal
<vadi2> usser: alright
<usser> vadi2, visudo just a safe way to edit /etc/sudoers file which is responsible for granting permissions
<Titan8990> vadi2, its more appropriate to not include sudo in the script and require sudo to be used to execute it
<Titan8990> vadi2, sudo /path/to/my/script
<vadi2> oh, so I add that line to the file?
<vadi2> and then do sudo script.sh?
<Titan8990> vadi2, no....
<vadi2> I need to run this script auto without asking for password
<usser> cjae, your setup is pretty normal, most common in fact, im not sure what went wrong, maybe the bios IS involved somehow, i did hundreds installations with pretty much the same settings
<Daremo> should i be in a different channel for video card questions?
<usser> cjae, are you using RAID?
<cjae> usser: the ubuntu installer should not install /boot beyond 1023 though right, I wish to not a /boot first if it is just a installer
<cjae> usser: problem
<cjae> usser: no
<Titan8990> vadi2, auto, as in cron?
<vadi2> Titan8990: as in gnome session
<Blast> linny1; you dont need to be a dick man
<vadi2> Titan8990: or when webcam is plugged in really.
<Nom-> Howdy all.  Should be a quick question.  Is there a simple command line option which can suppress the ubuntu debchange behaviour of adding -ubuntuX to the end of changelog versions?
<Titan8990> vadi2, does the script load a module?
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : so you need it's time you plagg the webcam e?
<vadi2> Titan8990: no, it just does something like "sudo mv /dev/video0 /dev/video1"
<usser> cjae, i wouldn't know why it did it. But really try a separate /boot partition. its a good practice anyway. too bad ubuntu thinks otherwise
<Gosujii-sama> quick question about router linksys i need to know someone that knows how to configure it for iroffer n such since i thought i had it right still didnt work
<vadi2> to make some gtsfakevideo work which in turn makes skype video work (sorry, ekiga isnt an option)
<cjae> ANYONE else in the channel tell me what sector /boot is one on their system, normal setup, appologize for caps, just trying to call attention in busy channel
<cjae> usser: thats probably what I m going to have to do
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : have you tried to search skype forums etc ?
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : just asking
<vadi2> AETE_KRAOUD: yes, and I have it working... I just need to run this script as root now
<Daremo> need some help trying to run compiz
<vadi2> AETE_KRAOUD: and it all works fine. But I'm unable to run it as root
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, alot of people use like 8 different partitions for it /boot /usr/bin and such including /home
<vadi2> without being root
<ljt1> 有中国人么
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : hmmm i ithink i know why
<Titan8990> vadi2, what you would want to do is add mv to nopassword to /etc/sudoers, but I honestly don't recommend it
<Titan8990> vadi2, it sounds to me like you are working around a problem instead of solving it
<usser> vadi2, try modifying sudoers file. thats exactly what you're asking for
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : i think you need to log in to a shell as a root
<usser> Titan8990, yep
<mikeshollen> does anyone know what program allows you to install usplash screens with a gui window instead of terminal commands?
<cjae> Gosujii-sama: right, I lots partition for /var due to the size of logs
<vadi2> Titan8990: yes, I am... what else to do
<usser> mikeshollen, startupmanager
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : not sudo command but su root and then type your root password
<vadi2> I just need it to work
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, yep alot of people do that
<ronin_> ubuntu is sticking while doing a routine check of drives.. it gets stuck at the same % each time
<mikeshollen> usser: that's exactly what I was trying to remember, thank you so much
<Zykotic> Daremo I'm no expert with ATI, only use Nvidia myself, do you have Direct Rendering right now?  "glxinfo | grep direct"
<Daremo> hello?
<vadi2> ok I'll give that a try :) bbl
<Daremo> yes
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, so partitioning your root is nothing new most do it
<usser> AETE_KRAOUD, thats not what he wants, he wants root priviliges for a script without typing his password
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : and then you will be the real root user not fake sudoer one
<vadi2> AETE_KRAOUD: what do you mean
<Daremo> yes i do Zykotic
<vadi2> I need to run this script without asking for a password
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, i saw a doc somewhere where someone had 10 partitions for a windows/linux split
<AETE_KRAOUD> usser, : hmmm ok know i know
<Zykotic> mikeshollen, are you using Intrepid?  if so there are almost no available usplash themes...  I don't know of a GUI
<cjae> Gosujii-sama: I am wondering why a default ubuntu install would think it is good idea that it put /boot beyond sector 1023 of sda1
<usser> mikeshollen, no problem
<Zykotic> Daremo, and what happens if you enable compiz?
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, i couldnt answer that i would have though it would be sector 1
<Daremo> i tried to look up if the 9250 is blacklisted, and i dont think so, but man finding info is so hard sometimes.
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, actually i can
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, it does that from what i understand because of filesystems
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : so you need to make a link of the executable you use in the script to the usr/local/bin folder where there is not needed any root priveleges
<vadi2> AETE_KRAOUD: oh? thanks
<Daremo> i enable compiz by going to appearance/visual effects tab and select Extra right?
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : but this is sometimes not recomended for security reasons :-)
<vadi2> AETE_KRAOUD: Yeah understandable
<Zykotic> Daremo, that works
<tiyowan> Daremo, correct.
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : so keep in mind that :-)
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, the first section is your filesystem
 * usser sighs
<vadi2> AETE_KRAOUD: I don't care though, need to make this thing just work, until I buy a decent camera that Ubuntu supports (it half-supports this one)
<cjae> Gosujii-sama: this happens with xubuntu too which is extremely stupid (since lots of ppl install xubuntu on machines with a 8gig bios boundry) unless there is a reason for it
<cjae> Gosujii-sama: ext 3
<usser> vadi2, what are you trying to run exactly? there are places to add system-wide boot up scripts besides gnome-sessions
<adante> ok
<cjae> Gosujii-sama: for /
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, i understand it cuzz i was looking into installing ubuntu on a 8gig thumb
<Daremo> sorry had some video problems suddenly
<vadi2> usser: "sudo mv /dev/video0 /dev/video1"
<Daremo> when i try to enble it
<ronin_> How do I make the settings in ATI catayst control center stick after reboot? they always reset again
<adante> i am now booting the 8.10 livecd with acpi=off pnpbios=off, and the message [ 17.410437] crc error comes up followed by a kernel panic
<vadi2> usser: which is only created when the cam is plugged in, I think
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : that's great if it does not work FINALLY COPY THE HALL FILE THERE AS A ROOT and give it the name you want and lastly make it chown yourname
<Daremo> i get a desktop effects cant be enabled message
<Titan8990> !alternate | adante
<ubottu> adante: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Gosujii-sama> cjae, i thought it would be a better setup than it was for the system but thats how they wanted to do it for better running of the system
<adante> i am pretty sure this cd is ok because i used it to install on another computer
<usser> vadi2, put this in your /etc/rc.local: ln -s /dev/video0 /dev/video1
<Delvien> C/leave
<usser> vadi2, thats all
<Gosujii-sama> anyone know anything about linksys routers that i can bug real quick?
<AETE_KRAOUD> vadi2, : good luck :-)
<usser> vadi2, before exit 0 line
<Titan8990> adante, it sounds like your computer is not very linux compatible but you can give the alternate a shot
<Zykotic> Daremo, and your sure that "glxinfo | grep direct" says YES
<vadi2> usser: ok, thank you very much, hope that works :)
<adante> Titan8990: bizarre thing is i had 8.04 on here
<Daremo> rob@rob2:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Daremo> direct rendering: Yes
<Daremo> rob@rob2:~$
<Zykotic> Daremo, i take it that's it's never worked?
<Daremo> im ready to take this card out of the pc and hit it with a hammer
<Daremo> new install, and new to intrepid
<AETE_KRAOUD> usser, : that's sounds more reasonable nice idea ;)
<Daremo> and to linux
<usser> AETE_KRAOUD, yea ;)
<Titan8990> Gosujii-sama, its OT so PM me
<Daremo> are you familiar with xorg.conf?
<mib_90awkb8l> AETE_KRAOUD: i uninstalled it and i reinstalled it, but now i have more problems... i think some other packages were uninstalled with synaptic, idk... but now i cant type anything into the address bar on my browser..
<Daremo> cause mine is extremely small
<Daremo> ie default it seems
<mib_90awkb8l> i have the error message
<mib_90awkb8l> i cant really paste it here...
<Zykotic> Daremo, what happens if you open a terminal and type "compiz", we're looking for error output of some sort...
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : Can you now use synaptic ????
<mib_90awkb8l> yes i can
<Titan8990> Zykotic, should be compiz-manager  or  compiz --replace
<Titan8990> Zykotic, just compiz will error because it is likely he already has a window manager running
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : so see the log history and find which apps got  unistalled and install them again ;)
<mxiao> totem media player can't play .avi files
<ronin_> How do I make the settings in ATI catayst control center stick after reboot? they always reset again
<Zykotic> Daremo, did you see that message from Titan8990? about trying "compiz --replace"???
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : Adept manager should give you all the history of what has been unistalled ;) Good luck
<fnordperfect> g'day, I'm just about to set up my filesystems with ext4. I read that it supports now file creation timestamps and I wanted to ask whether I have to do anything specifically to enable this
<fnordperfect> or is it just there by default and just waiting for the whole system software  to catch up and actually use it?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : You should be fine after installing them
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : i wait for news
<fnordperfect> I'm using kernel 2.6.28, by the way
<mxiao> vlc player doesn't have video, any help?
<mib_90awkb8l> well, i can use synaptic now, but i cant see a .synaptic folder and i cant find the log for adept
<ronin_> and the pixel format changes to 4:2:2 every time i change anything so my tv gets a purple tinge to everything
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : I mean you can find the history of adept through the it's Gui
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : open adept manager an search  it there must be some history option
<mib_90awkb8l> ok ill look for it
<melik> im experiencing lots of DPKG problems, i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a and its not able to fix it, what can i do? my log file > http://omploader.org/vMWJqcA
<mib_90awkb8l> i checked every tab of adept, nothing lets me see history
<AETE_KRAOUD> hmm
<Shininggg> i hear Nvidia has put out a new driver how long before it gets in the repository of Ubuntu?
<melik> Shininggg, are u talking about 180.35?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : try sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-core --install-recommends
<mib_90awkb8l> k
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : this type of command attempts to install all  typical and recomended packages
<mib_90awkb8l> i get
<mib_90awkb8l> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-core --install-recommends
<mib_90awkb8l> sorry
<mib_90awkb8l> wrong thing
<FloodBot1> mib_90awkb8l: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_90awkb8l> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-core
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, :  ok one minute i have to see the exact name of it
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : it should be ubuntu-standard
<Daremo> sorry
<Daremo> something is definately screwed up with my video
<Dembroski13> Hello
<shavin> when we install ubuntu 8.10 on a pendrive, how much large size should we keep  the partition?(keeping in mind that we plan to install updates and applications in future)
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : type  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu
<roy_hobbs> Hey, if I'm commenting on a bug in launchpad, how do I reference a bug properly so that it shows up as a link to that bug?
<Daremo> when i try to run compiz from terminal i lose most of my screen
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : and hit the tab key twice
<Daremo> but when i run compiz here is what i get
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : then you will see a list of many similar packages
<Dembroski13> 
<Dembroski13> sjs
<Daremo> you guys ready?
<Dembroski13> 
<Dembroski13> for what?
<Daremo> heheh
<mib_90awkb8l> ok
<Titan8990> Daremo, wait
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : select some of them like ubuntu-standard
<Zykotic> Daremo, use paste.ubuntu.com - if your going to paste something big
<Daremo> i was working on compiz not working right with ATI 9250
<Daremo> its about 10 lines
<Titan8990> !pastebin | Daremo
<ubottu> Daremo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Daremo> not huge
<Titan8990> Daremo, anything larger than 3 lines must be sent to pastebin
<Daremo> how big is your flood?
<Daremo> ok
<Titan8990> Daremo, usually 3-5 lines
<fearful> Titan8990, I can't get this crap to work openoffice, its really frustrating it has worked so smoothly before :(
<Daremo> sent
<Titan8990> Daremo, we don't get a link :)?
<mib_90awkb8l> so basically sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<Daremo> lol
<mib_4qsspn> hey has anyone tried  running ubuntu with sun xvm win xp on eeepc 1000h?? how is it?
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : yes
<Daremo> oops
<Titan8990> fearful, understandable
<mib_90awkb8l> that command gives me: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mib_90awkb8l> so nothing happened
<Daremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125568/
<fearful> Titan8990, the update problem that won't show up and closing problem if installing through deb
<Daremo> i am beginning to REALLY hate this video card
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : i wouldn't say just try all the other ubutu-XXXX  but youi have to find the apps that were unistalled
<Daremo> and i want to kick ATI in the dingding for not supporting a product still for retail sale in stores
<Titan8990> Daremo, is 2560x1024 really your resolution?
<Daremo> dual screen
<Titan8990> Daremo, oh....
<Zykotic> Daremo, FYI Nvidia is MUCH easier to get working then ATI for 3D games/compiz stuff - YMMV
<Daremo> heheh that wouldbe one HUGE single monitor otherwise
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l, : There must be a workaround with the apt-get command it' self
<Daremo> yea
<aSt3raL> anyone know of a good getting started howto for ajax on ubuntu?
<Titan8990> Daremo, well, I am fairly certain that is the line that is causing it to fail
<Daremo> cept that means i gotta go buy one
<Daremo> grumble
<ronin_> I really wish linux didn't hate me
<Daremo> so i gotta reduce my virtual desktop?
<Titan8990> Daremo, my laptop (which aslo has ATI) gets more errors than that but still runs
<Titan8990> Daremo, however, the resolution error is the only one that it does not get
<Titan8990> Daremo, I couldn't say for sure but it may be worth looking in to
<Shininggg> melik: yeah, sorry it was long
<Daremo> i had found a troubleshooting tool for compiz a little while ago
<Daremo> and it did say something about the resolution being too big
<Daremo> for the card
<bittyx> hello! i have a problem with my sound. i have an integrated sound card, and a creative soundcard in one of the slots. i don't use the integrated one. i've installed audacious and when i select the OSS driver in the preferences, i can hear the sound, but i cannot control the volume. however, if i select the pulseaudio or alsa drivers, i don't hear anything. i'd be happy to provide more info if someone is willing to help me.
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : my final idea to find the unistalled file
<Daremo> so does that mean if i want to run compiz, i would either have to switch to low resolutions on the screens? or run one monitor?
<wodKja> is there a simple way to get ubuntu to pick up the hostnames of intranet web servers? so if i have a server called 'server' i can type http://server into firefox and itll load
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  :  files
<Titan8990> Daremo, not sure, pull a monitor and check
<usser> wodKja, windows servers?
<wodKja> usser: yes, actually
<Zykotic> bittin, is disabling the onboard sound in BIOS an option?
<mib_90awkb8l> ok, so i guess i need to find the log...
<Daremo> heh
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : so open a console
<Zykotic> bittyx, is disabling the onboard sound in BIOS an option?
<usser> wodKja, use winbind, sudo apt-get install winbind
<cjae> what is overkill for the size of /boot?
<wodKja> usser: ty :)
<mib_90awkb8l> ok
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : and type
<Titan8990> Daremo, and IMO this is a lot of work for a couple useful features and bragging rights :\
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : cd  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Daremo> lol
<Daremo> its not for bragging rights!
<bittyx> Zykotic: haven't tried it - i'll check and be back in a minute
<usser> wodKja, and change your /etc/nsswitch.conf to use wins for hosts and networks resolution
<Daremo> i love having dual screen
<Daremo> hate not having it hehe
<mib_90awkb8l> k
<storbeck> cjae: I use +32M
<melik> im experiencing lots of DPKG problems, i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a and its not able to fix it, what can i do? my log file > http://omploader.org/vMWJqcA
<Daremo> i need alot of space at times ;)
<Daremo> ie i hate switching windows
<Daremo> hehe
<usser> wodKja, something like hosts:          files wins mdns4_minimal dns mdns4
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : then do ls -lacrt
<usser> wodKja, notice wins after files
<cjae> storbeck: so 500 MB is nice?
<Zykotic> Daremo, i've got dual monitors going with compiz right now...  but not ati.
<Daremo> so to pull a monitor, can i just pullthe power or do i need to disconnect the video conn?
<storbeck> Heh, don't know why you'd need that much, but sure.
<mib_90awkb8l> ok
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : to see which names are the older and which are newer
<Titan8990> Daremo, honestly, backup your xorg.conf first
<Daremo> well stor, when your reading emails, checking a forum and chatting on irc/yahoo :)
<Daremo> lol
<Titan8990> Daremo, so atleast you know you have a working dual screen xorg
<Daremo> wait
<Daremo> let me show you my xorg.conf
<storbeck> Daremo: I was talking to cjae
<Zykotic> Daremo, try just turning it off then restarting X to see if it disables the second monitor without any xorg changes
<Daremo> its like tiny
<yoop> hi
<Daremo> as in like 6 lines
<Daremo> hang on
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : Because when you unistalled some files they haven't been unistalled completely and the deb files are still on your system
<mib_90awkb8l> oh...
<yoop> do you thinl DRI2 will be done for Jaunty ?
<storbeck> Daremo: Try this: xrandr --output VGA --preferred --right-of LVDS
<Daremo_01> that was weird
<storbeck> Or whatever your monitors are
<mib_90awkb8l> so i basically have to install all of the files i see on there that have todays date?
<Titan8990> Daremo, ehh, I am really unfamilar with the whole "automagic xserver" thing and I have to say, I nearly despise it, I write my xorg.conf from hand using a xorg.conf.example
<usser> yoop, not a chance
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : and there they should be  around
<wodKja> usser: do i need to relog after editting the conf
<Daremo_01> stor ill cut paste my xrandr -q and my xorg.conf in pastebin
<usser> wodKja, no you need to restart winbind sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart
<mib_90awkb8l> ok, at the moment i have to go, thanks for all your help. i appreciate it.
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : no you should install ONLY the FILES with a date similar to the date you installed ubuntu
<disappearedng> hey is there a device manager in ubuntu?
<mib_90awkb8l> ok i got it
<usser> disappearedng, lshw
<AETE_KRAOUD> mib_90awkb8l,  : etc etc i have to go now GOOD LUCK
<usser> disappearedng, as good as it gets
<opera> who can tell me hot to connect a remote computer with ssh?
<mib_90awkb8l> thank you
<opera> how
<wodKja> usser: anything else? :f it still doesn't want to find it
<yoop> shit, i want to be able to use compiz + opengl on my intel chipset...
<AETE_KRAOUD> bye!
<usser> wodKja, can you pastebin your nsswitch.conf? can you ping your ubuntu machine from a windows machine?
<Zykotic> yoop, compiz can run on some intel chipsets, works on my EEE
<wodKja> usser: nevermind, thank you :) waited a minute and restarted firefox as well and its working :)
<Daremo> ok here is my xorg and xrandr -q
<Daremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125570/
<yoop> yeah, but there's a bug when launching OPENGL stuff
<usser> wodKja, cool
<opera> who can help me connect a remote computer
<_VIM_> opera: it's usually ssh <user><host>
<ronin_> if the main drive is failing a routine check at boot (it stops at 23% and I have to reboot) what should I do?
<MrSiebel> Can anybody help me with a grub error?
<opera> _vim, can you tell me a user host?
<Titan8990> opera, he meant YOUR user and YOUR host
<aj76er> is google down?
<_VIM_> opera so like opera@192.168.0.196 if its in your network
<bittyx> Zykotic: hey, i've disabled the on-board sound in bios and it's cool now. thanks a million!
<Daremo> you guys check that out?
<Zykotic> aj76er, not for me
<disappearedng> how do I check how much ram do I have?
<Zykotic> bittyx, np
<opera> OK, I will test
<usser> disappearedng, cat /proc/meminfo
<max_> disappearedng: $free -m
<Zykotic> disappearedng, or "free"
<disappearedng> thx
<Titan8990> Daremo, see, I would say that your not even using proprietary drivers, I really need to get familar with the automatic X and how it works
<max_> np
<Daremo> yep
<Daremo> i would agree
<MrSiebel> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ronin_> fuckit I'm going to blow away this install and try again... I'm never going to do a upgrade again!
<max_> Daremo, do you have nvidia? I got dual monitors to work very well with it
<Daremo> however finding out how to install them has been a hair pulling exercise :P
<_VIM_> !language | ronin_
<ubottu> ronin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daremo> i have an ATI 9250 pro card
<Daremo> which i am seriously considering using for a wheel chock on my car
<Titan8990> ronin_, clean installs are recommended
<nickrud> Daremo, careful there, it may give you a flat
<MrSiebel> I got a grub 21 error, does anyone know what that is?
<max_> haha
<usser> Daremo, with a card that old you're better off with opensource drivers, ati is known for dropping support for older cards, no new drivers no thing
<opera> -wim, why it time out?
<ASUSBlue> what dock should i install
<ASUSBlue> thinking about cairo dock
<Daremo> yea i know i cant run the flgrx driver
<melik> im experiencing lots of DPKG problems, i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a and its not able to fix it, what can i do? my log file > http://omploader.org/vMWJqcA
<Daremo> i have to run xrander 1.2 or something else?
<_VIM_> opera you have to configure the ssh server's config file on the remote server
<_VIM_> opera which is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Daremo> nick i already am running on a donut spare right now.. need to get a tire tomorrow.. lol
<max_> I got everything to work swimmingly by using nvidia-settings, there might be an equivalent for ati
<Daremo> max what do you mean?
<opera> _vim, i see ,thank you
<_VIM_> :)
<Daremo> how would i load nviadia drivers?
<max_> Daremo, you wouldn't, I'm just wondering if ati has a similar program for achieving that
<Daremo> also why the hell is my xorg like 12 lines?
<max_> mine is around 100
<Daremo> default?
<max_> with dual monitors
<Daremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125570/
<Daremo> take a look max
<melik> Daremo, go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<melik> and activate them there
<Daremo> nothing there melik
<Alog_W> who know that dose the Komodo could format the code?
<usser> Daremo, its all done on the fly now, you wont need xorg.conf at all in the near future
<Daremo> already looked there
<ronin_> So long as I'm only writing bash scripts I love linux it wasn't until I started trying to use it as a desktop that a deep hatred has set in... but now i'm stuck with it because I used software raid and don't have enough diskdrives to move back to windows
<melik> what type of drivers do u have?
<melik> Nvidai?
<Daremo> usser thats what i thought i read
<melik> do u have nvidia drivers?
<Daremo> whats SOOO damn annoying is old info that pops up in every google search
<max_> I'll post my xorg.conf
<Daremo> so you have no idea whats valid and whats not
<_VIM_> Daremo: add 2009 to the end of the search
<melik> Daremo, do u have nvidia drivers?
<Daremo> i got nothing for propriatary drivers
<Daremo> just xrander/xorg
<fearful> can anyone tell me how I can completely remove openoffice configs and all, purge is not working
<melik> no.. what type of gfx card do u have lol
<_VIM_> sometimes adding [SOLVED] to a google search works well too :)
<Daremo> OOH good idea vim
<Daremo> ill remember that
<_VIM_> :)
<Titan8990> fearful, if purge is not doing it, manually will be your only option
<Zykotic> melik, Daremo has an ATI card
<usser> Daremo, your xorg.conf is fine, and xrandr is also fine, what exactly is the problem?
<max_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125574/ that's my xorg.conf -- nvidia with dual monitors
<Titan8990> fearful, also, purge will not touch your home folder
<Daremo> well
<Titan8990> fearful, so be sure to check for hidden files in your home folder
<max_> I also have wacom stuff in there...
<fearful> Titan8990, ok just delete everything with openoffice in name
<the_sleeping_ox> hi, i installed UBUNTU in the same drive as my windows. now when i boot into ubuntu, it won't let me .. it says i have to force something... how should i go about this?
<Daremo> when i try to enable compiz via appearance, it says desktop effects not enabled
<fearful> Titan8990, or ooo
<usser> Daremo, what happens if you run compiz --replace on the terminal can you pastebin the output of that
<Daremo> heh ok
<PuTrA_caem> inel_cute
<Daremo> if i vanish, ill be back once i reboot
 * usser installs compiz
<Titan8990> fearful, yes, but I am parnoid about that kind of thing so I would back it up first
<aliase> hi, is there anyway to put the ubuntu live cd on to a sd card and boot from it?
<Titan8990> fearful, I back up everything before i change it
<Titan8990> fearful, but then again, I don't use a distro that is quite as easy as ubuntu
<max_> Daremo, ctrl+alt+backspace will redo the graphics -- no need to reboot
<the_sleeping_ox> hi, i installed UBUNTU in the same drive as my windows. now when i boot into ubuntu, it won't let me .. it says i have to force something... how should i go about this?
<fearful> Titan8990, this is getting really annoying seriously im clueless to what to do
<max_> the_sleeping_ox: I think you'll have to give us more details...
<fearful> Titan8990, terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'
<fearful> Titan8990, only error
<Titan8990> fearful, hehe but an unhandled exception is quite a big error
<the_sleeping_ox> max_ : XP & ubuntu is in the same drive. when i choose to boot into ubuntu .. it won't let me... it gives me several options but I can't read them because it scrolls the whole screen up soo fast
<Wildburn> hm, is there a way to use linux to force agp apterture if the bios doesnt support it?
<fearful> Titan8990, heh, yea but what can cause it I have no idea >< not that experienced
<max_> the_sleeping_ox: can you boot in the recovery mode
<llllll> can anyone tell me how to clone my screen to my tv
<the_sleeping_ox> hmm havn't tried that
<the_sleeping_ox> let me do it. thankx
<Zykotic> llllll, are you using Nvidia, ATI or other?
<llllll> nvidia
<llllll> 8600gt
<melik> Daremo, sudo /usr/X11R6/bin/X --configure
<Titan8990> fearful, what version of java jre do you have?
<Zykotic> llllll, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<fearful> 1.6
<llllll> yes
<shavin> Guys i read this line on forums: could you explain how to do what it is telling(instaliing intrepid on pen drive)? " I recommend formating the flash drive to ResierFS (mounted with 'noatime,nodiratime,notail' options) and mount tmpfs to /tmp, /var/tmp and /var/log (like EeePC does) to increase speed and minimise writes"
<kingtut> i am running ubuntuand windows vista on the same hard drive the
<tony403> damn, i spent 15 minutes ranting on #quake-live about how it's for ubuntu chat when i realized #ubuntu tab wasn't highlighted. doh!
<shavin> i want to know about the tmps
<shavin> tmlfs*
<Daremo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125576/
<Daremo> melik hang on
<Daremo> video very slow now, disconnected 1 display to get compiz to work
<Wildburn> Tony403: thats funny
<max_> shavin: does /tmp have it's own partition?
<melik> anyone able to help out with my problem? im experiencing lots of DPKG problems, i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a and its not able to fix it, what can i do? my log file > http://omploader.org/vMWJqcA
<kingtut> the very first one the list highlight the firest one to load ubunt the last on the list is windows
<usser> Daremo, it looks like compiz starts, no?
<Daremo> sort of?
<Daremo> how do i know if its running?
<usser> Daremo, try alt+tab should give you a switch windows effect
<llllll> ???
<fantomas> Hi
<Daremo> yep its running
<fantomas> How to set CLASSPATH?
<Daremo> goddamn system is bogged down
<fantomas> and where
<aliase> hi, is there anyway to put the ubuntu live cd on to a sd card and boot from it?
<Daremo> something isnt configured right
<Daremo> or that card just doesnt support compiz?
<usser> Daremo, yea it uses indirect rendering
<fantomas> so How and Where should I set classpath for a java program?
<max_> aliase: there might be if you can find a program that writes .iso images to SD cards.
<usser> Daremo, i ran compiz on radeon 7800 just fine
<max_> aliase: why would you want to accomplish this?
<usser> Daremo, beryl even not compiz
<usser> Daremo, try lsmod | grep ati
<Daremo> why is this so hard to do?
<usser> Daremo, lsmod | grep fglrx
<usser> Daremo, are you sure you're not using fglrx
<aliase> max_: because i want to install ubuntu but have no cd rom drive or a usb stick
<Zykotic> llllll, sorry couldn't find how to do it with Nvidia Settings?  manual xorg conf needs the 4 following lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/125578/, good luck :)
<Daremo> i have been pulling my hair out for about 2 weeks now..  yes.. i can check if you like.. and ill run that command now
<llllll> thank you
<Daremo> cpufreq_conservative    16392  0
<mchelen> are there any open source programs to do full searches of files like google desktop?
<tvon> beagle
<tvon> or whatever it's called now
<max_> aliase: well the first thing I would do would be to boot in my BIOS to see if booting from the SD slot is possible. It's also possible that that falls under "removeable device."
<aeonsablaze> or tracker
<Daremo> and nothing when i run for fglrx
<invasion> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tvon> meh
<Wildburn> hm can you put regular linux on the eeepc?
<Daremo> so if xorg.conf is going bye bye, whats going to be the config for video?
<usser> Daremo, how about lsmod | grep radeon
<Daremo> radeon                159136  2
<Daremo> drm                   110304  3 radeon
<Daremo> rob@rob2:~$
<Wildburn> Daremo, apparently its moving to nvidia and ati specific files
<Zykotic> Wildburn, i'd recommend eeebuntu - it's excellent, they offer 3 different versions, including one with Netbook Remix - which is very cool...
<aliase> max_: i think sd card are treated as ide devices, so i assume it possible to boot it. i just need a way to get the image onto the card and make it bootable
<Daremo> so they are building drivers for the cards that arent supported by ati and nvidia?
<mib_602r0u> hi everybody, who can I ask for a little help with networking in ubuntu... I am a new user... thank you in advance
<usser> Daremo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/262529
<invasion> i going to undernet
<usser> Daremo, looks like its you
<Wildburn> Zykotic: yeah just looking at these eeepcs and thinking of picking up one because its a damn clever idea, just wondered if it could run real linux instead of that stupified version it comes with
<Zykotic> mib_602r0u, just ask your question or stat your problem
<Zykotic> Wildburn, I love my EEE, it's the 8GB model of the origional, they have much cooler models now.  but it's awsome.
<Wildburn> Daremo: I dont believe anything not made by Nvidia or ATI will be able to run new versions of ubuntu
<max_> aliase: if you've googled for a program for doing this and found nothing, then the next and last thing I would try would be to mount the .iso file and drag all the files over to the SD card, erasing the SD card beforehand.
<Daremo> huh how is that me?
<mib_602r0u> I was playing around with the Package Manager and removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome... now I cannot connect to the network and therefore cannot download them and install them back...
<storbeck> Wildburn: What makes you think that?
<Wildburn> Zykotic: yeah they look neat and im about to see if this tc1000 makes a good frisbee after all this video trouble
<usser> Daremo, same exact error
<aliase> max_: ok, ill try that thanks
<bananagun> cd ..
<bananagun> oops
<usser> Daremo, the root of the problem is the same
<max_> aliase: alright, good luck
<Daremo> from ld2randr?
<Daremo> 1/9/09
<royzhu> Zykotic: awsome? mean awesome or other
<Daremo> oops
<Zykotic> Wildburn, LOL i use to work supporting the tc1000 when it first came out
<usser> Daremo, try removing Virtual 2880 1024 from your xorg.conf restart xorg and run compiz again
<Daremo> 9/15/20078
<Zykotic> royzhu, awsome YMMV
<Daremo> but but but i want to run dual screen hehe
<Daremo> also how does one re-start xorg without rebooting
<royzhu> Zykotic: O_O! Oh.
<storbeck> Daremo: ctrl alt backspace
<ibuclaw> Daremo: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Daremo> thanks
<usser> Daremo, ctrl+alt+backspace, tough luck dual screen+compiz doesnt seem to be supported by your card
<ibuclaw> or `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart`
<tech0007> Daremo: ctrl-alt-f1 then login, sudo /etc/init/gdm stop
<usser> Daremo, not by your card, by oss driver, its not card's fault really
<Daremo> alright, so if i was going to put together a new system, what video card would people recommedn?
 * Daremo grumbles
<usser> Daremo, nvidia
<max_> nvidia
<Wildburn> storbeck:yeah I guess the Matrox still makes cards but most of the older cards pre ATI/Nvidia you wouldnt have in a system that has the requirements to run 9.04
<Daremo> nvidia what?
<ibuclaw> but not the Nvidia 8000 series :)
<usser> Daremo, nvidia any
<Daremo> also how do i turn off compiz
<Wildburn> lol
<usser> ibuclaw, why not
<usser> Daremo, metacity --replace
<Daremo> apperance?
<ibuclaw> 84xx has bad bumps
<Wildburn> sudo apt-get remove compiz-core
<ibuclaw> overheats
<max_> turn settings in appearance to none
<Daremo> id like to beat someone at ATI
<Daremo> i just got this card about 12 months ago
<storbeck> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wildburn> Daremo, Ive spent the last week trying to get an old nvidia card going, so its not just one company
<usser> Daremo, please do
<Daremo> jerks for selling something without support
<Daremo> if you dont want to support it, then pull the GD thing
<storbeck> Daremo: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related questions.
<bananagun> Kind souls: I'm having a problem with GRUB. I have 2 hd's in a RAID as sda and sdb, and a main hd as hdc. XP is installed in sdc1, and I created a linux primary and swap as sdc2 and sdc5, respectively. GRUB did not install correctly the first time, it just booted into XP. I booted from the livecd and installed GRUB from a script (http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/)...
<ibuclaw> usser: though, I can vouch that the 8500GT is a pretty awesome card for desktops, for high-end business use, at least (the GS series overheats like hell)
<usser> Daremo, they dont want to support their top-of-the-line cards too
<storbeck> ibuclaw and usser: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related questions.
<operationhavok1> Hi I'm having a trouble with MUTT can someone PM me ? I've tried the mutt channel and no one responds
<usser> ibuclaw, i got 8600 with passive cooling here awesome bease
<usser> *beast
<cornballer> GUYS I NEED URGENT HELP I OWN AN eMachines COMPUTER!!!!1
 * usser shuts up
<usser> cornballer, dumpster!
<aeonsablaze> no need to yell
<ibuclaw> cornballer: try asking your question
<Wildburn> lol usser thats exactly what I was thinking
<dreamof3d> emachine?
<usser> hehe
<mib_602r0u> I was playing around with the Package Manager and removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome... now I cannot connect to the network and therefore cannot download them and install them back... could anyone point me on how to fix this please?
<ibuclaw> EeePC?
<cornballer> that is the problem!
<Bakefy> I am using gparted having some trouble creating a partition larger than 750 GB
<Titan8990> cornballer, you must have patience to really learn
<ibuclaw> cornballer: what is the problem?
<usser> mib_602r0u, set your interface manually and apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<aeonsablaze> you should reinstall them from your cd
<Bakefy> I would like to make a (close to) 3 TB partition
<max_> mib_602r0u: find the .deb on the internet and install it using that. You'll need another computer to get them, but I assume you have that since you're on this channel
<storbeck> mib_602r0u: What kind of interface do you have?
<usser> mib_602r0u, something like this http://pastebin.com/f4fc3b4ca
<_VIM_> max_: has a point
<Titan8990> cornballer, we will try to help but linux is not what I would consider to be a "instant-gratification" OS
<mib_602r0u> gnome
<dreamof3d> anyone out there using ZEVENOS(Ubuntu)?
<storbeck> mib_602r0u: I mean, what kind of network interface. eth0, eth1, ath0, wifi0, etc
<ibuclaw> mib_602r0u: you can try adding your Ubuntu CD as a repository
<Titan8990> cornballer, you spend more time setting up and configuring, but have a better end-user experience in the end
<Titan8990> cornballer, so what is the issue?
<ibuclaw> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Bakefy> Is there any reason I can't create a partition larger than 750 GB with gparted?
<aheckler> hey all, i need some help getting Vista's fonts to display correctly on my system, as it is now, they look all wonky
<mib_602r0u> storbeck I have no idea, but I will try the CD and the link you guys gave me. thanks for all the help you all. appreciate it
<storbeck> !fonts | aheckler
<ubottu> aheckler: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<max_> Bakefy: wow, that's interesting. You might try fdisk, didn't hear of that having a limit
<bananagun> Kind souls, please help... my full question is too long to write out in IRC so I wrote it in a pastebin at http://pastebin.com/m681eb9b0
<Titan8990> Bakefy, not sure, gparted is just a front-end for parted, as suggested, I would use fdisk
<Bakefy> thanks max_
<Bakefy> Thanks Titan8990
<leftyfb> where can I go to find the changes in the latest kernel/headers/restricted modules ?
<usser> bananagun, first off you cant mount entire hdd, it has to be a partition /dev/sdc1 for example
<aheckler> storbeck: i saw that earlier, but i dont think it has special instructions for vista fonts
<Titan8990> Bakefy, but fdisk only creates partitions, does not format like gparted, to format you will want to do:   mke2fs -j /dev/sdxx
<storbeck> Bakefy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<Titan8990> Bakefy, for ext3
<bananagun> usser: oh okay, I'll try that and get back to you
<Bakefy> all of you rock, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Titan8990> just curious, does anyone know why the floodbot adds exempt to all mibbit users?
<storbeck> aheckler: Vista fonts are proprietary, so they are not going to be perfect.
<ibuclaw> Titan8990: mibbit is an untrusted client ?
<ibuclaw> idk
<_VIM_> Titan8990: Ive been here 2 years (with various nicks) and I've never figured that one out yet
<cremmora> ohh hell i couldent stay away  ... im back
 * cremmora slaps sebsebseb around a bit with a large trout
<usser> bananagun, also including the error message that grub gives can be a great help
<Titan8990> _VIM_, I know all about the "various nicks" hehe
<_VIM_> lmao!
<eseven73> boo :P
<kriscolt> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ibuclaw> Titan8990: it's probably best to ask one of the developers who implemented that feature into Floodbot, or read the comments in the code. Your answer may be there ;)
<kriscolt> irssi is this shit!
<ibuclaw> !ohmy | kriscolt
<ubottu> kriscolt: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<kriscolt> sorry...
<Titan8990> ibuclaw, I wouldn't mind looking at the code, do you know what application is typically impletmented my floodbots?
<bananagun> usser: I made some changes from a forum. I'll be right back to let you know if it worked. Thanks for your help so far :)
<ibuclaw> kriscolt: haha
<kriscolt> just gettin a kick out of my toys
<_VIM_> kriscolt: have you ever done /lastlog <search word goes here> ?
<kriscolt> nope
<_VIM_> neat stuff :)
<kriscolt> what's it do
<kriscolt> in the term or in here?
<_VIM_> try it
<_VIM_> here
<ibuclaw> _VIM_: I'm guessing it greps the logs
<cremmora> ubuntu sucks its for humans not pcs....lol
<ibuclaw> cremmora: o.O
<_VIM_> ibuclaw: correct
<cremmora> lol
<RoastedTiresX> I got a printing problem. I just "unpublished" a printer in the CUPS menu and now I can't get to it... it says failed to connect in my browser
<kriscolt> nice
<RoastedTiresX> any ideas??
<Titan8990> _VIM_, don't you need the OTR plugin for that?
<kriscolt> that'll come in handy
<_VIM_> nope
<kriscolt> as long as i don't get dropped from the server
<_VIM_> kriscolt:  no one else can see it but you
<kriscolt> i see that
<_VIM_> oh you meant bad connection?
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, fails to connect to cups?
<kriscolt> exactly
<_VIM_> ah
<JosephLinkous> Anyone have any experience with BOOST? I've never used it before, but want to start
<kriscolt> being that i'm not in a gui, how do i turn off the notification when people join and leave the chan?
<RoastedTiresX> titan - yeah... I had CUPS (localhost:631) saved in my favorites. Now when I go to it, it fails.
<max_> lol, kris is hardcore
<_VIM_> kriscolt: type /help ignore
<RoastedTiresX> I can get to the MAIN CUPS menu, but once I hti "printers" it says failed to connect
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<_VIM_> I *think* it's /ignore -joins -parts -quits
<_VIM_> or something like that
<cremmora> i really like ccsm in ubuntu
<RoastedTiresX> Titan - I owe ya a beer.
<RoastedTiresX> Thanks sir!
<ibuclaw> cremmora: you might like ubuntu-tweak
<cremmora> really
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, hehe, I am guessing it worked?
<RoastedTiresX> Titan - I can at least access my CUPS menu now. I still can't get network printing to work. :( These guides are so simplea nd straightforward yet I still get access denied on my xP laptop.
<kriscolt> grrr...
<JosephLinkous> Also, does anyone have a preference with a SSH-capable compiler to use for C++ development? Standard VI's a pain, especially when I push up and down to traverse my code, then accidently put a whole bunch of A's and B's everywhere
<cremmora> i 4 time boot my atom board and it boots well  windowsxp win vista 64 (for lerning)  ubuntu & osx
<brunner> Is there a way I can monitor my CPU temperature?
<kriscolt> i'm gonna have to actually go somewhere and read...
<cremmora> i may try that
<fearful> does anyone know that if upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 will it update kde?
<cremmora> cpuid.com
<cremmora> get hwmonitor
<kriscolt> do i need to include the hyphen in front of join?
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, honestly, instead of spending a lot of time getting windows and linux to work well together, I just put linux on all my PCs so what you are trying to do is a bit out of expertise
<cremmora> ohh wait thats windows
<cremmora> lol
<Titan8990> cremmora, ....
<cremmora> try runing it in wine
<ibuclaw> cremmora: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/about
<Titan8990> cremmora, don't suggest that....
<Wildburn> NVIDIA is evil
<Zykotic> JosephLinkous, to fix the vi A's B's simply "sudo apt-get install vim" learned that here yesterday, has been driving me nuts forever
<cremmora> so is ati
<RoastedTiresX> Titan - That's out of the question here. I work at a school district and sometimes I bring district laptops home to get caught up on work. If I do, I need a printer, so I was trying to just hook up to this one real quick... So I basically need Linux to host a printer to XP... somehow...........
<Titan8990> Wildburn, no ATI is evil....
<cremmora> lol
<cremmora> ati = satan
<cremmora> lol\
<Wildburn> Titan8990: ok, NVIDIA's legacy linux drivers are evil
<Titan8990> Wildburn, hehe
<heffay> hey everyone, im trying to set up samba and i keep getting an error "homes cannot be mounted" when my client tries to login
<Titan8990> RoastedTiresX, honestly, when I ran into the situation I always printed to a pdf to my thumb drive
<JosephLinkous> Zykotic: Well crap, that's a 25MB program, lol. Is it really that feature rich?
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  For me they are working like a charm (96 drivers) 8.04 with a GF4 MX4000
<_VIM_> the Nvidia 173 works great for nvidia 5200 cards (in Ubuntu 8.10)
<Zykotic> JosephLinkous, all I have to say is the arrow keys work, beyond that I have no idea how it's different???
<cremmora> your luckey you get that far with smb
<Wildburn> lucky you redvamp, Ive spent the last 4 days trying to get them running on this geforce2 go, and all I ever get is a black screen
<heffay> i added the line valid users = user to [homes] and made it browsable
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  that is the Mobile one?
<[Tequila]> Can someone help please? install ing ubuntu 8.10 server edition on a PPC I am using an iso disc and I have to to the part where it detects your CDROM however it says it cannot detect it. Well Im installing through the cd so obviously its working
<Wildburn> yeah redvamp
 * cremmora slaps Titan8990 around a bit with a large trout
 * cremmora slaps Wildburn around a bit with a large trout
 * max_ wonders where that large trout came from
<_VIM_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * Wildburn asks the trout, how do I make these damn video drivers work
<Titan8990> lol
<cremmora> hhaha
<kriscolt> hmmm.
<kriscolt> i think i got it
<cremmora> damm funny
<kriscolt> someone leave... lemme see if this works
<heffay> could i install swat on my client box and configure samba on the server that way?
<kriscolt> then come back in
<heffay> anyone?
<cremmora> throw it out and go all text mode
<cremmora> lol
<[Tequila]> Can someone help please? install ing ubuntu 8.10 server edition on a PPC I am using an iso disc and I have to to the part where it detects your CDROM however it says it cannot detect it.
<_VIM_> kriscolt: did you just see noogie enter?
<kriscolt> nope
<kriscolt> SWEET!
<_VIM_> must be working :)
<kriscolt> now i just need to remember how i did it
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  on the nvidia site they say for one style Go cards the 96 series and for the other style the 71drivers
<_VIM_> isnt it like /ignore -QUITS -PARTS -JOINS?
<kriscolt> i think it's /ignore #channel JOINS
<Wildburn> yeah red, ive tried both, no dinero
<kriscolt> u gotta put the #ubuntu in there
<_VIM_> kris yeah i forgot the channel name
<_VIM_> right
<JosephLinkous> Alright, I have a slightly difficult question that might be more of a self-discipline thing than anything: in the future, I'm likely to have lots of programs installed on here that I'd never use again, both from repositories and from source. What's the easiest way of getting rid of them? There are two problems I can see: one is what can I do with source-built, since they won't be in Aptitude as uninstallable, and second is that si
<_VIM_> it's been awhile since ive used irssi
<Wildburn> hey anyone, how do you remove all the nvidia crap after you do the whole sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux bla bla bla
<kriscolt> i'm diggin it
<zombine> JosephLinkous: that si...?
<kriscolt> i'm still in gnome though
<kriscolt> i should try it in a vt
<Wildburn> redvamp: the second I add Driver "nvidia" to xorg.conf I get a blank screen, no matter which one I use
<usser> JosephLinkous, always keep the sources for the programs you installed, /usr/src is a good place
<kriscolt> who was trying to go 8.10 on a PPC
<cremmora> hey you guys are allright
<Bakefy> thanks again everyone that helped.
<usser> JosephLinkous, that way you can always do sudo make uninstall
<kriscolt> i don't think it works
<kriscolt> i'm running on a PPC
<zombine> Anyone know how to rename a partition from the terminal?
<kriscolt> i had to stick with hardy
<Bakefy> I fixed my 3 TB partition
<ibuclaw> JosephLinkous: for source-built applications, you can create deb packages out of them. or use the application 'checkinstall'
<JosephLinkous> usser: I didn't even think about that being a possibility... although it's obvious now, lol.
<Zykotic> zombine, e2label
<Titan8990> JosephLinkous, source built applications will typically need to be manually uninstalled, which is why they are not recommended
<max_> Bakefy: good job :)
<kriscolt> haha! i can do that lastlog thing for ppc
<Titan8990> JosephLinkous, unless you make a .deb out of the them like ibuclaw mentioned
<kriscolt> it was Tequila
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  though finding it was hard on the nvidia site -- it either was a link for go series7 or was also under 2mx and 2gts which listed the go 2
<JosephLinkous> Titan8990: It seems like I'm always needing stuff which isn't in the repositories (as far as I can tell), and I'm always stuck with source-built
<_VIM_> kriscolt: yeah that's one feature I miss
<kriscolt> u no gotz?
<_VIM_> I took it out, started using Konversation , i love it
<kriscolt> meh... :) :)
<Titan8990> JosephLinkous, example?
<mediadragon> Where is my X Configuration File located?
<kriscolt> is it X driven?
<nomasteryoda> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mediadragon> Thanks!
<zombine> Zykotic: I guess I should have mentioned that it was FAT32
<nomasteryoda> np
<kriscolt> or shell?
<JosephLinkous> Titan8990: For instance, I'm looking for the ability to compile code for embedded applications, and the .deb links are broken. The only things available are the source files
<ibuclaw> JosephLinkous: what I tend to do is add the latest testing release to my sources list, and pin it at a very low number so no binary packages are upgraded. Then pull the sources and run 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot'
<_VIM_> konversation is  X yeah.
<Wildburn> redvamp: you mean the 71 drivers?
<cremmora> damm
<max_> JosephLinkous: if you still have the tarball for the source code, uninstalling is quite easy
<JosephLinkous> ibuclaw: I have no idea what you just said.
<cremmora> i havent used irc for years
<kriscolt> will it work with gnome, or does it require the k dependencies?
<moddey_dhoo> Hey, I've been having an extremely weird problem and I can't figure out how to solve it for the life of me.
<setuid> How can I set my CONFIG_HZ to 1000 without rebuilding the kernel?
<bananagun> usser: Ok I got "mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt" to work, and I edited my /boot/grub/menu.lst to successfully boot XP. however, when trying to boot linux I get the error "/dev/sdc2 does not exist"... my menu.lst is at http://pastebin.com/m7dc55264 ...can you take a look for me?
<_VIM_> works with gnome kriscolt
<setuid> It's 250 by default in Ubuntu kernels
<kriscolt> i'll check it out
<kriscolt> brb
<Wildburn> is there a way to enable verbose output during boot time?
<Titan8990> bananagun, it is bad practice to mount things to /mnt
<heffay> can someone help me trouble shoot my samba config?
<setuid> Wildburn, nosplash
<RenatoSilva> does Ubuntu use lenny?
<Wildburn> thanks Setuid
<ibuclaw> JosephLinkous: ie: gnome-format is in the Jaunty repos ... I download the sourcecode in the ubuntu repository and compile it on Hardy
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  depending on which go series I choose -- it either told me the glx-71 and also glx-91
<_VIM_> kriscolt: oh im not sure if it requires dependencies though
<JosephLinkous> I'm starting to think my questions are more common that I originally thought, haha
<kriscolt> konversation... 9 additional libs...
<_VIM_> ah
<bananagun> Titan8990: what should I mount it to in this case? please explain :)
<daparent> This is likely a dumb question but I'm fairly new to bzr.  If I want to backup the repository do I just back up from the top level directory?  Is revision history and what not stored in the dot files/folders?
<heffay> RenatoSilva, lenny is debian
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  correction 96 drivers
<kriscolt> for a vim fan i figured u'd be all over irssi
<_VIM_> i was
<_VIM_> for a long time
<RenatoSilva> heffay: I thought it was an apple
<Titan8990> bananagun, /mnt/anotherdirectoryhere
<bananagun> Titan8990: ah, okay, thanks!
<Titan8990> bananagun, or /media/anotherdirectoryhere
<Titan8990> bananagun, np
<kriscolt> vim drove me nuts... i had to use it to set up my geexbox...
<ibuclaw> JosephLinkous: 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' is a debian command to build deb packages :)
<max_> vim is amazing
<kriscolt> i had no idea where my cursor was
<kriscolt> ever
<ibuclaw> max_++
<kriscolt> actually it may have been vi
<RenatoSilva> heffay: is Ubuntu based on lenny? better now?
<aeonsablaze> i've always preferred nano to vim
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  and from looking on the nvidia architecture chart-- I think that is determined by the amount of memory that the bios can use (some are 128 while others are 512) for the go series
<bananagun> emacs...
<RenatoSilva> is Ubuntu based on debian lenny?
<max_> yes
<kriscolt> what about joe?
<_VIM_> vim is sweet , with all the extras,,, im not too crazy about straight vi...
<heffay> RenatoSilva, ubuntu is based on debian and lenny is a version of debian
<max_> right
<usser> bananagun, you sure you have the right initrd file
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, ubuntu releases are always based on the debian release canditidate
<JosephLinkous> ibuclaw: Oh nice. What's the difference between a .deb and make install? Everything in one convenient file instead of a whole folder of crap, or what?
<RenatoSilva> heffay: really?
<kriscolt> mother F'er! new mexico state lost!
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, not the current debian release
<kriscolt> (sorry nonrelated)
<usser> bananagun, line 22
<redvamp128> Wildburn:  then according to the same one there were 2 oem version that had 64bit
<ibuclaw> JosephLinkous: with a deb, you can uninstall it via aptitude/apt-get/synaptic
<RenatoSilva> heffay: look at Titan8990 answering
<_VIM_> you got a potty mouth kriscolt O.o :P
<bananagun> usser: no, but I do see an initrd.img.. I'll change it to that. Is that the only thing you see wrong?
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: thanks!
<heffay> RenatoSilva, youre the one asking the questions
<kriscolt> too much coffee... not enough food
<setuid> Anyone know?
<usser> bananagun, you see something like that in /boot initrd.img-2.6.28-8-generic?
<JosephLinkous> ibuclaw: Oh, so if you got it straight from the net and installed from .deb, it would register itself with aptitude in the installed apps section for easy removal, or what?
<mediadragon> I screwed up and installed a new driver for my nvidia built in.
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: so now it's time for a new debian from which to be based....
<heffay> sigh
<mediadragon> How do I get it back to the correct driver?
<usser> bananagun, but yea seems fine
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: do you think 9.04 will already be based on debian 6.0?
<ibuclaw> JosephLinkous: yes, that is how the debian package management system works. it's there so you have full control and knowledge of what is on your machine :)
<usser> bananagun, might also try root=UUID=UUID of your linux partition
<kriscolt> there was a reason i came in here...
<usser> bananagun, use blkid on the live cd to find out what it is
<kriscolt> ...?
<Wildburn> hm anyone know a command to get your screen data?
<bananagun> usser: yes, it is initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic my bad. I'll try blkid now
<RenatoSilva> will 9.04 will be based on debian 6.0?
<mediadragon> Couldn't set 800x600x0 video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<mediadragon> I get that when trying to start Boswars.
<kriscolt> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<max_> Wildburn: are you talking about the utility "screen"
<usser> bananagun, also kernel vmlinuz-2.6.28-8-generic or something similar
<JosephLinkous> ibuclaw: Freakin sweet. I'll have to paste that command to a file for future reference
<bananagun> usser: blkid returns: /dev/sdc2: UUID="cd37fc3c-6802-4036-a139-cc4c1308cc63" TYPE="ext3"
<Wildburn> max_: not sure, was getting black screen before so instead of booting 2.24.27-12 or whatever I booted the -7 kernel and then It gives me low res, no configuration, so I look at Xorg.0.log and it says no screens configured properly
<usser> bananagun, yep so root=UUID=cd37fc3c-6802-4036-a139-cc4c1308cc63 in the kernel line
<RenatoSilva> .
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, unsure
<moddey_dhoo> So my question is this: Does anyone have any idea why my programs act funny after closing rhythmbox, firefox, ubuntu's default pdf reader, etc? I can't open Firefox now, I can't click the button to bring up restart/shutdown, I can't open gedit, so I'm pretty much stuck with whatever programs I have open.
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, if debian 6.0 is already in development, I would say maybe
<max_> Wildburn: oh, I was talking about somethign else. What data do you want specifically?
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, although I doubt that it is since 5.0 was just released
<thesleepingox> this happens when i tried sudo istall xserver-xgl
<JosephLinkous> Anyone have a link to a 'best practices' page for Linux/Ubuntu?
<thesleepingox> Package xserver-xgl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thesleepingox> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thesleepingox> is only available from another source
<Wildburn> max_:id assume things like refresh, pci location and so on
<suma> hai
<max_> Wildburn: sorry, I'm not following at all ><. Maybe I should let someone else take a stab
<thesleepingox> how do i get the xerver-??
<Wildburn> max_:basically the items related to screen that go in xorg.conf
<bananagun> usser: just to make sure, the whole line would be "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=cd37fc3c-6802-4036-a139-cc4c1308cc63 ro vga=normal"?
<max_> Wildburn: you want to see yours or you want the right ones to put in xorg.conf?
<Wildburn> both
<Wildburn> I need to see the data for my screen so I can put it in xorg.conf there isnt anything in there for screen right now
<max_> well, xorg.conf is just a text file, so open it up with your favorite text editor to see that
<usser> bananagun, yes as long as you're sure about those names and UUID
<kriscolt> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Wildburn> max_:yeah Ive got it open, nothing listed for screen but id="configured display device"
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: debian has three stages of development: stable, testing and unstable
<victoria> hi, anyone using xubuntu? xfce?
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: debian 6 (Squeeze) came out from unstable to testing because 5.0 came out to stable
<bananagun> usser: Ok I'll be back in a minute to let you know how it went :) thanks again for your help!
<max_> Wildburn: yeah...there probably should be quite a bit more to that. Want to have a look at my whole xorg.conf and see the patterns?
<FlynDice_> Could someone point me in the right direction.  My Standard Microsystems Corp. 9-in-2 Card Reader won't mount my sd cards anymore.  Other USB drives and devicesseem to work fine though.
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, then I would say, most likely, but could not say for sure
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: ok thanks
<Wildburn> max_:actually running nvidia-xconfig has given me a few items, still seem to be missing the pci address though
<JosephLinkous> Alright, one final question, though I'm sure you guys will gasp. I want to open my server to the public.
<Titan8990> RenatoSilva, basically, if you want more bleeding edge, ubuntu is the choice, if you want more stability, get debian.....
<RenatoSilva> Titan8990: I already use ubuntu
<JosephLinkous> What kinds of things would I need to keep in mind to keep things secure?
<max_> Wildburn: yeah, that's a great app. Why do you need that address?
<Wildburn> max_:assume I do since Xorg.0.log says it cant find a display
<max_> JosephLinkous: definitely learn how to use iptables
<JosephLinkous> I have nothing mission critical on here, I just want to see people come on and fk around all they want, yet the server stays running normally
<_VIM_> JosephLinkous: that's where Virtualization comes in
<mediadragon> Couldn't set 800x600x0 video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<victoria> hello.. i wonder how can i change my font color.. from black to pink..:)... IM USING XUBUNTU
<JosephLinkous> Is my request odd?
<max_> Wildburn: well, you might be able to find what you want with $lspci
<Wildburn> yeah, ill give it a whack, didnt see it when I tried it earlier
<_VIM_> JosephLinkous: donno about "odd" really, it sounded liked a decent question to me.
<max_> Wildburn: I wouldn't run after that information for too long :P. I think you just need to tweak your xorg.conf to be what it should.
<julio_> hi, do you know how to get the modifiable kernel variables?
<nickrud> JosephLinkous, no, but you'd need to be aware of the possibility of bot attacks from there, or other malicious users. Your best security is knowing who's allowed in
<joaquinz> hi!
<JosephLinkous> _VIM_: I dont know, I just wanna see people connect to my server, and see what kinds of things people are up to
<joaquinz> i've a lot of trouble with kubuntu and my sound card
<joaquinz>  it simply doesnt work
<joaquinz> i mean, everything seams to be fine, but when i play sound with amarok, mp3blaster or another, it just doesnt play any sound
<joaquinz> any ideas what it could be?
<nickrud> JosephLinkous, you might bring it up on #ubuntu-offtopic, you'll probably be able to get an earful
<Nubbie> joaquinz: it would help if you gave more information... ie. what version of ubuntu, what hardware you're running... etc.
<_VIM_> JosephLinkous: yeah thats why no ones answering, its kind of offtopic as nickrud pointed out :)
<JosephLinkous> Hmm
<JosephLinkous> Thanks
<joaquinz> yeah, i was just waiting to someone answer me hehe.. im using sound blaster audigy (ca106)
<joaquinz> and ubuntu 9.04 jaunty alpha 4
<joaquinz> its getting me crazy, kmix and alsamixer are ok, and amarok seams to play the songs without any trouble, but in fact it doesnt because i cant hear anything
<Nubbie> joaquinz: well... your audio may not be working because jaunty is still in testing
<Titan8990> !jaunty | joaquinz
<ubottu> joaquinz: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> joaquinz, wrong channel
<mezy_> ok
<joaquinz> ouch
<mezy_> what arre the limitations of persistence?
<mezy_> on*
<joaquinz> another questio then... is it possible to install an older version of the kernel ?
<joaquinz> maybe installing 2.27 resolve the problem
<max_> mezy_: brick walls
<Titan8990> joaquinz, yes, install ubuntu 8.10
<mezy_> Max, as in....?
<nickrud> joaquinz, lol, Titan8990 is right if you want help here. #ubuntu+1 knows about jaunty,, we don't
<kematzy> hallo  I'm trying to incorporate Ubuntu 8.10 on a Windows XP network, but no success. Anyone here got time to explain how it should work, and maybe help find out what's wrong?
<kriscolt2> irssi does work in a vt...
<max_> mezy_: I'm being metaphorical and offtopic :x *shuts up*
<kriscolt2> but the vt doesn't work with synergy
<mezy_> max: thanks anyway
<redvamp128> !samba | kematzy
<ubottu> kematzy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cyrus_mc> on 8.10 what groups does a user need to be part of to use the audio device? I would think audio but there is a default user on my system that doesn't have group audio and has no trouble playing sounds
<nickrud> cyrus_mc,  adm dialout cdrom video plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare are the usual ones for an admin user. ubuntu is working on phasing out using groups as device permissions
<nickrud> cyrus_mc, really broken grammar there, but I think you get the idea
<cellofellow> when I plug in a particular hard drive it does not mount, it does show in lsusb, and I get this in dmesg: usb 2-1: can't set config #1, error -71
<cellofellow> other thumbdrives work great.
<kematzy> ubottu: is Samba not installed by default in 8.10 already ??  What does the "Windows Network" icon do then ?  Confused as hell.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ibuclaw> lol kematzy :)
<usser> kematzy, samba client is installed, server is not
<cellofellow> anyone?
<kematzy> usser:  Forgive my stupidty here, but I have a fresh ubuntu 8.10 install and I would like to see the Win XP shares that exists on the network I'm currently on. Nothing shows up for me. That's all I want to do. Not sharing anything FROM my ubuntu.
<usser> kematzy, do you see windows machines at all?
<kematzy> nope
<kematzy> f all
<usser> kematzy, should be able to... can you connect to any by ip type smb://ipofthemachine/sharename in nautilus address bar
<kematzy> usser:  which smb returns nothing as well
<kematzy> usser:  done that, nothing but empty window shows up. At best i get a failed to access error dialog, with "...use another.. something " message in
<usser> kematzy, hm thats weird, can you ping the windows machine by ip?
<fouad> I installed a more recent version of a package and now apt-get/aptitude is complaining about broken dependencies specific to that packages ... but everything is working just fine. How can I make aptitude/apt-get ignore this error ?
<puppypusher> Hey guys. Running 8,10, using native driver for BCM43.xx on a Lenovo 3000 c200. I can connect to networks for periods of time, and then randomly disconnects and tries to default to a different network. Any ideas?
<b1n42y> puppypusher, nw manager is flakey with some wireless cards, try wicd
<b1n42y> -manager
<puppypusher> How do I use wicd? New to linux here, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> puppypusher: google it... the homepage explains ho to install it.. its easy
<kematzy> usser:  not sure why, but all PC's on network seem to have the same IP addresss (192.168.1.2).  Ping to it works. It's not my network, a friends old office network filled with crappy XP stuff, and I suggested they convert to Ubuntu instead.
<puppypusher> Okay. Thanks.
<puppypusher> Won't work in Gnome
<kriscolt> clear
<IndyGunFreak> puppypusher: yes it does.. i use it.
<usser> kematzy, thats impossible, are you sure, what does ipconfig say when you run it on a windows machine?
<puppypusher> Okay
<kriscolt> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> puppypusher: it doesn't have any gnome dependencies..
<mezy_> hey max
<bananagun> usser: I had to give up on GRUB for the moment... it was saying that sdc2 (hd2,1) was not a valid partition
<bananagun> usser: I'm just installing using the entire sda
<kematzy> usser: Mac user by nature, so only know basic Windoze stuff, and ipconfig in run returns nothing.
<mezy_> oh
<usser> kematzy, cmd then ipconfig
<puppypusher> iwconfig=ipconfig
<cremmora> ubuntu sucks its for humans not pcs....lol
<usser> bananagun, you have to look at your map in boot/grub
<mezy_> how does persistence work?
<usser> bananagun, make sure sdc is indeed mapped as hd2
<EtFb> My wife is new to KDE (and Linux), and doesn't like the way select/copy/paste works in X-Windows.  How do I switch off the select-to-copy, middle-click-to-paste functionality?
<bananagun> usser: I could get it to do something by editing it to be (hd0,1), but then it went into kernel panic saying something about the root= line
<cremmora> use gnom is better
<bananagun> usser: I have four hard drives so this is a little confusing for me :)
<mezy_> uh....
<beachboy4231> How do I create a new FTP user? using vsftp installed on ubuntu desktop 8.10
<fr500> puppypusher: why do you want wicd?
<mezy_> what are the limitations on using a cd with persistence?
<SJrX> wicd is the best!
<puppypusher> Because my wireless disconnects randomly after periods of time and tries to connect to other networks.
<puppypusher> For no reason.
<crdlb> EtFb: I don't think it's possible to turn off the primary selection; is she accidentally triggering it a lot?
<JulioNeto> I have dual-boot in my computer... Ubuntu and Vista... I'll need to replace Vista to XP... I believe the XP's installation will replace the GRUB, in this case how can I recover GRUB?
<crdlb> !fixgrub | JulioNeto
<ubottu> JulioNeto: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kematzy> usser: OK, thanks. now i got different IP's (seems you cant trust the "Connection Status" window info in XP :( ),  then I can connect to the XP machine (via smb://192.168.1.9/ ) and access the folders. But the share does NOT show up by default when broswsing network, nor by the name of the share.
<EtFb> crdlb: I don't know.  Just disabling the middle-click paste would probably do.
<JulioNeto> crdlb, thank you very much :D
 * aprilhare tries using VirtualBoxx OSE to try out Solaris and wonders why he can't seem to get audio working right
<aprilhare> -x
<puppypusher> Can I use a virtual machine to run games, instead of WINE?
<aprilhare> puppypusher: depends on how slow you like your games
<Brando753> what do you type in on the terminal that gives your ip address, in windows its ipconfig
<ZykoticK9> puppypusher, short answer is no...
<EtFb> puppypusher: I have experience with VMWare that suggests that the video drivers are not much good for high-powered stuff.
<ZykoticK9> Brando753, ifconfig
<Brando753> thanks
<beachboy4231> puppypusher: yes and no, prolly slowly, i would reccommend using windows to run windows games
<crdlb> EtFb: that's what I mean, she's accidentically pasting with it?
<licensed> JulioNeto eu tb
<EtFb> crdlb: Yes.
<puppypusher> Blah. I'd rather run primarily Ubuntu, but...it's whatever. lol
<aprilhare> you'd be better using crossover to wine actually
<slimchef> hello all. i have resolution/display problems: was "messing around" with display settings and now only two options i have are 800x600 and 640x480, any one know how to fix?
<beachboy4231> How do I create a new FTP user? using vsftp installed on ubuntu desktop 8.10
<aprilhare> slimchef: messing about how
<Vantrax|Work> slimchef, when you were messing around did you uninstall your driver?
<beachboy4231> slimchef: when you were messing did you edit any txt files?
<trenton> im really lost here
<aprilhare> trenton: you're in #ubuntu on freenode if it helps
<beachboy4231> tenton: with what?
<tonsofpcs> is there a way I can tell what binary has a port open?
<kriscolt> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slimchef> april: trying to get dual displays working. vantrax: no, infact installed the driver. beachboy: no edit
<ZykoticK9> beachboy4231, i don't know about vsftp, but usually you just create a regular user, same as a local (for security you can set their shell to none)
<trenton> well iv been trying to get on irc.rizon.net cuz i havent been on there in a while and apparently i cant
<beachboy4231> trenton: you need to read the documentation for your irc client
<kriscolt> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<crdlb> EtFb: as I thought, there doesn't seem to be any way to do it without disabling button 2 entirely
<beachboy4231> ZykoticK9: okay, how do i set the root directory to /var/www, would I just create a new user with that set as the home dir?
<kriscolt> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ZykoticK9> beachboy4231, that I'm not sure about, right idea for sure, perhaps someone else has guidance in that department
<beachboy4231> ZykoticK9, I'll try it
<EtFb> crdlb: Bother.  So much for "everything is configurable in Linux".  Ah well.
<puppypusher> Crossover isn't free, either lol
<kematzy> usser:  THANKS for your help. got to run.
<crdlb> EtFb: it is, you just might need a good text editor and a compiler :)
<ZykoticK9> beachboy4231, careful with the permissions though, if it's /var/www you still want you web server to work properly
<beachboy4231> ZykoticK9: understood
<slimchef> any ideas?
<kriscolt> doh..
<kriscolt> my sound still isn't working
<beachboy4231> How do I define a new user group?
<kriscolt> i've been messing with this for a while now
<jerknextdoor> unop: any chance you're back?  it's still acting up and dont know what to do next.
<jtee> Hi, I have been messing around with new/other distro's on a different partition, out of curiosity being a farely new linux user. And while installing one I have overwritten my Ubuntu grub. I'm on LiveCD atm, is there a way for me to restore my grub on my ubuntu partition?
<kriscolt> jtee: was it a dual boot system?
<jtee> kriscolt: yep
<kriscolt> windows?
<puppypusher> blah
<jtee> kriscolt: No, ubuntu is my main OS.
<kriscolt> nix and xp?
<kriscolt> no windows at all right?
<aperson> is there a way to forward x11 without having a terminal left open?
<jtee> kriscolt: Correct.
<kriscolt> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kriscolt> does anyone know a keyboard shortcut to jump to another workspace?
<beachboy4231> How do I define a new user group in ubuntu desktop?
<bruenig> beachboy4231: groupadd
<jerknextdoor> kriscolt: ctrl+alt+arrow
<beachboy4231> bruenig: that's a command I'm assuming?
<kriscolt> nice! thanks jerk
<Titan8990> beachboy4231, yes
<bruenig> beachboy4231: most definitely
<ZykoticK9> beachboy4231, for GUI System / Admin / Users and Groups / Manage Groups
<earthsound> hello
<lakotajames> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826606007
<lakotajames> is that a good camera to buy?
<bruenig> !ot | lakotajames
<ubottu> lakotajames: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruenig> come on now
<kriscolt> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<kriscolt> hmmm..
<silv3r_m00n> what do the maintenance releases of 8.04 contain ?
<beachboy4231> bruenig, ZykoticK9: okay, thanks
<lakotajames> is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826606007 a good camera to buy?
<lakotajames> I mean, is it supported?
<earthsound> does the update manager keep a log of the packages/repositories that updated/failed to update?
<Guest58224> I installed a program with "sh"  command, how do uninstall it?
<lakotajames> Hercules Classic Silver webcam?
<crdlb> Guest58224: what program?
<ZykoticK9> Guest58224, we need more info
<Lincid> kriscolt: Thanks. (I was jtee, didn't feel like identifying and all that jazz on pidgin, haha)
<beachboy4231> Okay, So how do i create a user for FTP who's directory is /var/www
<Guest58224> crdld  It was ioqake
<Guest58224> ioquake*
<portablefarhan> I have a strange problem with ubuntu, and virtualbox-ose can someone assist me?
<cyanide> I just installed 8.10 today, first time Ubuntu, and sound is not working. I enabled pulse per my user and group setting. I'm have an Audigy 2 and Realtek '97 audio onboard, either working would be great. Any suggestions or site I should visit first?
<kriscolt> grr... none of my video files are playing anymore
<ZykoticK9> portablefarhan, just say what your problem is
<earthsound> for example, in the status column, I sit "Hit" & "Failed", but that dialog window closes too fast for me to see what is failing
<portablefarhan> running virtualbox-ose with vboxgtk I installed windows xp in a machine and my arrow keys are all messed up
<crdlb> Guest58224: well, all it did was copy files onto your system; so to undo it, you have to find an uninstall action in the script
<portablefarhan> I can fix it in vmware server but I like virtualbox better
<crdlb> Guest58224: possibly; whatever_you_ran --uninstall
<kriscolt> can anyone help clean up my apt sources.list?
<kriscolt> i'm not quite sure what i did to myself
<portablefarhan> I think it has something to do with the x-erver and other things that I am not knowledgeable about
<ZykoticK9> portablefarhan, so the keys in the VM are messed up or on your Host?
<silv3r_m00n> will the repositories of say.. 8.04 be updated after the support period is over ?
<portablefarhan> in the vm they are messed up
<Guest58224> crdlb  : Like this "sh ioquake3-1.34-rc3.run --uninstall" ?
<portablefarhan> like the down arrow key is the windows key
<portablefarhan> it happened in vmware server too but I found a fix for that,
<ZykoticK9> portablefarhan, ? i've used VirtualBox to install many copies of Windows, never had that problem.  But I'd guess it's something to do with Windows not having the right keyboard selected/installed...  sorry not more help.
<portablefarhan> er
<portablefarhan> actually, it happens in vmware server too
<portablefarhan> the sixpack home, end, page up and page down keys are screwed s well
<earthsound> kriscolt: you should be able to get that info from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<crdlb> Guest58224: possibly
<earthsound> if you're wanting to go back to the default list, for example
<crdlb> Guest58224: it looks like there may be an 'uninstall.sh' somewhere
<Family> hi all, i can see the wireless network using 8.10 but dont know the equivalent of wpa-psk in xp to ubuntu etc
<kriscolt> ..ok
<kriscolt> i'll try it
<cabl3n3k3> Is there a reason why flash has horrible playback
<Guest58224> crdlb: I don't even know where to look. Should I just format the HDD drive and reinstall Ubuntu?
<cyanide> I just installed 8.10 today, first time Ubuntu, and sound is not working. I enabled pulse per my user and group setting. I'm have an Audigy 2 and Realtek '97 audio onboard, either working would be great. Any suggestions or site I should visit first?
<Guest58224> Seems like it's the easiest thing to do.
<portablefarhan> do you have all the pulse utils installed?
<cyanide> how would I be able to check to be certain?
<opera> what command can dispaly the ruing program's id code?
<crdlb> Guest58224: I just downloaded it
<bLue_giRly> yhipth
<bLue_giRly> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip man
<Titan8990> opera, its known as a PID (proccess ID):   ps aux
<bLue_giRly> hi cyanide?
<opera> o .thank you TIAN8990
<bLue_giRly> hi opera?
<cyanide> Hello, sorry if I missed a question. Lagged out after asking it the last time :x
<bazhang> bLue_giRly, do you have a support question
<aperson> opera: I like to use: xprop | awk '/PID/ {print $3}' | xargs ps -p
<bLue_giRly> yes yes i have
<portablefarhan> to be completely serious I hate pulse, and disabled it two hours after installing ubuntu
<Titan8990> opera, np, also useful is piping ps aux through grep:   ps aux | grep 'ps I am looking for'
<aperson> opera: click on a window of a running program and it gives you the pid
<Titan8990> opera, or you can use awk like suggested, but I personally run in fear of regex
<sebsebseb> victoria_: same one here a few days or so ago?
<bLue_giRly> (_)_)=====D
<slimchef> Can anybody help with a resolution issue? installed ubuntu yesterday, trying to get dual monitor support, ended up changing my resolution to 800x600, and cant get it back to anything higher. any suggestions
<sebsebseb> that was here then
<bazhang> bLue_giRly, stop that
<bLue_giRly> (_)_)=====D
<bLue_giRly> (_)_)=====D
<FloodBot1> bLue_giRly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<portablefarhan> wow that is handy
<cyanide> portable> I'm new to ubuntu and only had past experience with RHEL which found my audio by itself. At this point I'm willing to use whatever app as long as sound will work lol
<Guest58224> crdlb : Any luck?
<slimchef> cyanide: can i pm for help?
<bLue_giRly> hi
<crdlb> Guest58224: did you run the installer with sudo?
<cuddlefish> How do you share your internet connection over Bluetooth?
<cyanide> Slim> Yes, please
<Guest58224> crdlb : I used sudo -s
<opera> THANK YOU all. and i use Ps aux |grep opera
<bLue_giRly> hi opera
<opera> hello. blue_girly
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Any thoughts on how to get dual monitors to work (using laptop hp dv9428nr)?
<smpi> nax 96
<dreamy> hi room
<bLue_giRly> (_)_)=====D
<dreamy> how can i install my opensource driver for my radeon ? ati ?
<Daft_Punk> ok to get an HTTP file server running (its a windows file server program in wine) do i have to run it as SUDO wine hfs.exe because i want to use port 80 and it wont let me, do you have to run as sudo to get programs to run on ports below 1024?
<Titan8990> bazhang, thank you, might be best not remove the ban this time
<IndyGunFreak> you'd think if she wanted to try ascii art, she could just PM herself, or open her own channel.
<crdlb> Guest58224: ok, you can run sudo /usr/local/games/ioquake3/uninstall
<cuddlefish> How do you share your internet connection out from Wi-Fi (wlan0) to Bluetooth?
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, why on earth would you run a windows server app in wine?
<Gun_Smoke> anyone know if this channel has a usage graph somewhere?
<crdlb> Guest58224: the installation doesn't look too invasive though; why did you want to uninstall it anyway?
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, linux server applications are considerably better
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Any thoughts on how to get dual monitors to work (using laptop hp dv9428nr)?
<cuddlefish> How do you share your internet connection out from Wi-Fi (wlan0) to Bluetooth (Broadcom adapter)?
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, and imo, if you want to run windows apps, you should run windows
<Daft_Punk> Titan8990, it is a simple http file server, easy to use gui, the ones in linux are command line
<Guest58224> crdlb: Couldn't get it to work - and the installation instructions on the site are only written for experienced Linux users
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, then use windows....
<Daft_Punk> Titan8990, the app is flawless in wine, its just i can only use port 8080 not 80, so can i use port 80 if i run it as root
<Guest58224> crdlb: Just another headache for just a simple task, I guess.
<dreamy> how do i check witch graphics drivers is currently installed in my computer? .. :S ?
<crdlb> Guest58224: so did you try the uninstall script?
<dreamy> in my ubuntu i mean
<Titan8990> dreamy, lswh -v
<dreamy> ty
<crdlb> dreamy: if you have an ATI card, the open source driver is used by default
<Guest58224> crdlb: Didn't know there was one. Nothing told me one was available.
<ZykoticK9> Daft_Punk, running a Windows Network Service as root is a bit insane in my opinion...
<IndyGunFreak> Daft_Punk: root is not going to effect wine..
<cuddlefish> How do you share your internet connection out from Wi-Fi (wlan0) to Bluetooth? Sorry for the semi-spam, this is really urgent...
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, they are CLI because linux servers don't have GUIs
<Cheezewhizz> .
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hello all.  Does anyone know how to get multi-mon to work?
<crdlb> Guest58224: 00:25 < crdlb> Guest58224: ok, you can run sudo /usr/local/games/ioquake3/uninstall
<dreamy> crdlb: but in xorg.conf ithere nothing loading "ati" meantioned
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, GUIs are a waste of time and resources
<Guest58224> crdlb: I did, and got this message Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting.
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, I would recommend apache for a http file server in linux
<kriscolt> --i can't get any of my multimedia files at all to play...
<Brando753> hey how do i connect my laptop (ubuntu) to my desktop (ubuntu) to share a printer
<crdlb> dreamy: it's automatic; if you want to verify, open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for radeon_drv.so
<kriscolt> can't even get a system beep
<cuddlefish> Daft_Punk:Use Apache.
<cuddlefish> It has several GUI's
<Gun_Smoke> !ask > smo_PenguinStyle
<ubottu> smo_PenguinStyle, please see my private message
<Daft_Punk> Titan8990, honestly, i dont appreciate you telling me to go use windows and not do this or that, because this is the way i want to get it to work, and also why would i use windows? i hate windows
<dreamy> ok crdlb
<IndyGunFreak> Daft_Punk: he has a point, if you want to use windows apps, use windows...
<aprilhare> hate is such a strong word. what has computer code done to hurt you so?
<Daft_Punk> well what is WINE for then? eye candy?
<smo_PenguinStyle> @Gun_Smoke:  I'm not asking to ask a question.  I have asked a question mult times, to no avail.
<Titan8990> Daft_Punk, I am only trying to help
<dreamy> Titan8990: was it lshw instead ?  not lswh
<neil_d> trying to get vmplayer to work, I started it ok :)   stoped it   and it wont start again :(   nothing is being put in the log file, there are no .lck files  what is going on?
<Titan8990> dreamy, sorry, yes
<Gun_Smoke> smo_PenguinStyle, then what do you think that mean?
<IndyGunFreak> Titan8990: and considering how much you're paying for support in here, i think its pretty irrelevant what you don't appreciate, he's giving you the best answers
<slimchef> crdlb: can i pm for help?
<crdlb> Guest58224: there should only be /usr/local/games/ioquake3/ and /usr/local/bin/ioquake3
<Daft_Punk> the app WORKS, i dont have an issue with the app, im asking about running stuff on linux under port 1024, do i have to have root permission to do so? because it says port 80 is being used but i checked netstat and its not
<cuddlefish> How do you share your internet connection out from Wi-Fi (wlan0) to Bluetooth? Sorry for the semi-spam, this is really urgent...
<Guest58224> crdld: I guess I can just manually delete them?
<nickrud> Daft_Punk, the short answer is yes
<smo_PenguinStyle> @gun_smoke:  scrw off...
<holyguyver> If I turned off pulseaudio how can I turn it back on?
<StR|Sangreal> please, i am using gnome in slovak and am not sure of proper translation, but i need to fully reset sth like =standard password bundle=
<Guest58224> crdlb: there's no "registry" type linux thingies left behind or anything like that?
<holyguyver> How can I restart pulseaudio?
<ZykoticK9> holyguyver, "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start"
<cyanide> port 80 is http information traffic
<Family> hi all, i can see the wireless network using 8.10 but dont know the equivalent of wpa-psk in xp to ubuntu etc. plus xp just ask only for a network key but 8.10 ask for userid and pwd. Help
<crdlb> Guest58224: yeah nothing from an offical ubuntu package will install into /usr/local; so nothing in there is critical
<usser> Family, wpa2
<IndyGunFreak> Family: is your network unsecured?
<Daft_Punk> nickrud, ok thank you, i found a workaround, by using my IP:port as the target for the redirect on my DNS server and it will default the address to whatever port i choose, but i just wanted to know why it was saying port 80 was being used when it was not. so thx
<lee> Hell Katie
<portablefarhan1> cyanide
<Titan8990> Family, userid is only required with RADIUS authentication
<lee> Hello Katie
<dreamy> crdlb: i did see alot of stuff metioning ati and radeon
<nickrud> Guest58224, some packages will put placeholder dirs in /usr/local, like python.
<Family> IndyGunFreak> yes its secured only by a network key when we access via XP
<Guest58224> crdlb: How come the Linux community has the mentality that providing rudimentary information is a chore?
<IndyGunFreak> Family: then you'll need the network key to get on the network
<nickrud> Guest58224, usually no answer means that the people paying attention at the moment don't know.
<holyguyver> Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_26c_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<Brando753> hey how do i connect my laptop (ubuntu) to my desktop (ubuntu) to share a printer
<Vantrax|Work> Guest20336, sorry that you feel that way, i tend to think its because of the inherent ambiguity
<Titan8990> Guest58224, because many of us learned through reading documentation and etc, we try to pass that skill on to others
<Family> in XP it ask for 1 thing a network key but in 8.10 it ask for userid and password. i have only 1
<Titan8990> Guest58224, we don't intentionally drive people away but sometimes we do try to get people to develop skills in reading documentation and doing their own research
<earthsound> Daft_Punk: do you have something else already running on that port?
<crdlb> dreamy: the most foolproof method is to search for radeon_drv.so, but a bunch of lines starting with RADEON: indicates it too
<Family> im so near and access the network
<Guest58224> Titan: The easiest way form someone to learn is by doing. And the easiest way to do something is to have someone tell you how to do it - not everyone learns in the same way.
<Family> im so near and cant access the network
<usser> Family, its wpa&wpa2 personal
<allan> hello all
<earthsound> Daft_Punk: you can try netstat -anp|grep 80
<Titan8990> Guest58224, I have to agree that doing something is the best way to learn, but also disagree that being spoon fed information is the best way....
<Family> i have that usser but if i leave the userid blank i cant connect cuz that button is greyed out
<Guest58224> Titan: Well, the problem with that philosophy is this Show me ONE person WHO HASN'T been spoon fed?
<dreamy> crdlb: ok.. i ve seen ati_drv.so
<usser> Family, wpa2 personal should only ask for a passphrase
<nickrud> Guest58224, me?
<dreamy> i dig it now...
<Titan8990> Guest58224, you could get a lot of "me" in here....
<Brando753> hey how do i connect my laptop (ubuntu) to my desktop (ubuntu) to share a printer
<crdlb> dreamy: ati will load radeon (it's a wrapper)
<Family> its only showing WPA and WPA2 Enterprise
<nickrud> Guest58224, which is one reason why I spend time here, trying to keep people from going down that painful and often dead ended search
<nickrud> Guest58224, generally we encourage direct answers, along with pointers on how to find out more. Sometimes not achieved but far more often here than you might think
<Titan8990> Guest58224, I personally do a lot of teaching, but I also do a lot of "pointing someone in the right direction"
<Titan8990> Guest58224, I do what fits the scenerio the best and I use my best judgement
<Titan8990> Guest58224, I am not a professional teacher.....
<Guest58224> Meh, tell em  how it's done, then they know and have a point of reference for the future.
 * nickrud wonders what issue wasn't approached well ;)
<ZykoticK9> Brando753, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882 good luck
<Titan8990> Guest58224, when you get skilled enough and have the time to hang out in IRC, you can do that
<sebsebseb> yeah  I just done a guy :)  remote connecting
<sebsebseb> I do  setting up with Ubuntu basics remote connecting with some people now
<Guest58224> I will, one day. If I don't kill my self from bashing my head on my keyboard.
<Titan8990> Guest58224, well, we are getting OT, what was the problem you were having?
<sebsebseb> Guest58224: ok  you want someone to teach you Ubuntu?
<Guest58224> It's solved. Delete the path manually.
<dreamy> crdlb: okey... nice.
<dreamy> ty
<nickrud> Guest58224, some packages do put directories in /usr/local, like python :)
<Titan8990> Guest58224, figure it out on your own?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<sebsebseb> Guest58224: everyone or most people here are  here as volunters,  no one is being paid (that I know of anyway)  to do Ubuntu suppourt
<sebsebseb> altough that would be nice
<nickrud> there was one, but he got a new job
<silv3r_m00n> I installed kde4 from synaptic ... how do I remove it (including all packages installed by it)
<sebsebseb> nickrud: just some guy like me?  or he worked for Canocial?
<suzao> Hi, I need to edit xorg.conf or some such other place to get option to run 1280x1024 but 8.10 is only allowing 1024x768 and not sure how to solve this as it worked through xorg.conf on 7.10 etc.
<williamchan_> hi - does anyone know of a distributed file system that is self aware? ie. if there are 500 nodes of 7200rpm drives and 500 nodes of 5400rpm drives, it knows how to smartly place/mirror files efficiently
<nickrud> canonical. But we're way off topic now. (he was here when he had free time from his other support gig. Actually spend quite a bit here)
<sebsebseb> nickrud: in fact that's something I am interested in, how can you get paid to suppourt Ubuntu?
<Guest58224> What's the name of the file browser used by Ubuntu?
<nickrud> sebsebseb, pm?
<Guest58224> in gnome*
<sebsebseb> nickrud: you want to PM?
<ZykoticK9> Guest58224, nautilus
<nickrud> Guest58224, nautilus (and can you use a unique name, I hate cycling through all the guests)
<Guest58224> Thanks.
<dogmagitron> hello anyone here familiar with xfe?
<nickrud> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> nickrud: PM me then?
<Titan8990> Guest58224, use /nick MYNAME
<williamchan_> what channel should i go to ask about filesystems/disk related stuff
<Vantrax|Work> williamchan_, what you want to know
<nickrud> williamchan_, start here
<williamchan_> i need help on distribtued file systems
<sood> hello every1
<suzao>  Hi, I need to edit xorg.conf or some such other place to get option to run 1280x1024 but 8.10 is only allowing 1024x768 and not sure how to solve this as it worked through xorg.conf on 7.10 etc. can anyone help with that?
<williamchan_> ie. if there are 500 nodes of 7200rpm drives and 500 nodes of 5400rpm drives, it knows how to smartly place/mirror files efficiently
<sood> hey is it possible to change my nick name on IRC ?
<IntoxicKat> Yeah!
<williamchan_> sood: /nick yournick
<Titan8990> suzao, most likely it is not due to your lack of resolutions in xorg, but the graphics driver that you are using
<cuddlefish> sood: /nick
<Vantrax|Work> sood do a /nick <name>
<earthsound> is there a way to pause the repository/package update window (or view a log) to see what is failing and what is updating properly?
<Titan8990> suzao, there are limitations to the vesa driver which is the fallback driver
<Vantrax|Work> earthsound, easiest way is to use the terminal to install by typing sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Titan8990> earthsound, in order to do that, you should run the updater from the command line
<Titan8990> earthsound, sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<sood> thx williamcham
<sood> but when i use this command
<sood> say "/nick gaurav
<cuddlefish> sood: #irc
<sood> it says already in use and this was the name i used earlier
<williamchan_> nickrud: any pointers where i can get info for self-aware distributed file systems? or do they even exist?
<earthsound> when i do sudo apt-get update, it shows either Hit or Ign for each line
<nickrud> williamchan_, nope, I sure don't
<sood> ok
<sood> #irc
<sood> nothing happened with #irc
<Vantrax|Work> earthsound that means its not finding your repository
<KilasImbang> lol
<Titan8990> sood, also, this should help: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Vantrax|Work> earthsound are you downloading from the ubuntu main repository? and if so what version of ubuntu
<earthsound> but in the GUI update manager, when I click the check button, that window shows some fail and hit in the status. does Hit in the GUI == Ign on command line?
<SuperDefenderX> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<nickrud> sood, if you used a password with it you could do   /nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<suzao> Titan8990: it seems that I am using a newer version of nvidia driver.
<sood> ok lemme try
<cuddlefish> sood: /join #irc
<earthsound> Vantrax|Work: i'm running 8.04, but i have a few extra repositories
<Titan8990> suzao, according to what?
 * cremmora slaps sood around a bit with a large trout
<Titan8990> suzao, lshw>
<IntoxicKat> Someone know a traductor from English to Spanish.  When i select text in English in a web page, the traductor show me the word in Spanish.
<gajop> hey, any idea what software (libraries) i should use to capture photos from camera and represent images in C/C++ so I can process them?
<dreamy> crdlb: another issue. if i install the package ubuntu studio will it be the same has having ubuntu stuido original ? u know?
<dreamy> i mean will it be the same has installing the ubuntu studio cd ....
<crdlb> dreamy: I believe so; you may need to switch kernels though (I think ubuntustudio uses linux-rt by default)
<dreamy> :S ok...:(
<archerseven> dreamy:  it's similar, i've actually heard that installing studio through the package is better, it updates better.
<dreamy> cool..then..
<Titan8990> suzao, here is a xorg.conf.example, everything you need to know: http://pastebin.com/d6b3892f2
<suzao> Titan8990: http://pastebin.com/m27d4c8c0
<earthsound> Vantrax|Work: is there a way to see which of those are failing and which are updating ok?
<dreamy> just one simple question.. why do i realy need to install "U studio" cant i run any application at my choice with normal ubuntu?
<^law^> guys how 2 get list of services from terminal?
<Flannel> dreamy: Yep.
<Titan8990> ^law^, "services" per say, is a windows thing
<dreamy> hmm...
<^law^> daemons
<Titan8990> ^law^, ps aux
<archerseven> dreamy: yes, studio just makes them easier, i ran studio before i switched to mint, i liked it having everything... kinda nice, but i do a lot of audio work.
<Titan8990> ^law^, the closest thing linux has to services:  ls -l /etc/init.d
<suzao> Titan8990: I just want the correct resolution & prefer to be able to use 3D hardware also.
<ZykoticK9> ^law^, "ps aux" shows you everything that's running, not just daemons
<^law^> i want to know whic services that started automatically
<dreamy> okey archerseven
<Titan8990> ^law^, then ls -l /etc/init.d
<^law^> from terminal wat command should i invoke?
<Titan8990> ^law^, as long as you haven't removed any via update-rc
<^law^> i just fresh installed
<Titan8990> suzao, did you install proprietary graphics driver via the restricted hardware manager?
<Titan8990> ^law^, then the command I gave should be fine
<lachybus> hello world
<^law^> ok thx :)
<^law^> r all services in init.d is started during OS start up?
<Titan8990> ^law^, yes, by default
<^law^> then how i know if a service is running or not?
<Titan8990> ^law^, then System -> Preferences -> Sessions   are executed on start up
<Titan8990> ^law^, ps aux | grep 'service'
<Titan8990> ^law^, sorry meant that sessions are executed on LOG IN....
<^law^> Titan8990, ps aux | grep 'service doesn't list up any services
<Titan8990> ^law^, replace 'service' with the process that you are looking for
<ZykoticK9> ^law^, the 'service' is a variable, input what your looking for
<^law^> i knw tat i have samba tat running now
<Titan8990> ^law^, then:   ps aux | grep 'samba'
<Titan8990> ^law^, for more info:   man grep   and    man grep
<ZykoticK9> Titan8990, ^law^ i think samba is actually smbd isn't it?
<Titan8990> ^law^, ehh sorry one of those should have read   man ps
<^law^> but i wanna list all services tat g currently running
<^law^> but i wanna list all services that  currently running
<^law^> ZykoticK9, ya
<Titan8990> ^law^, and ZykoticK9 is correct, the samba daemon is smbd
<cactusfrog> hi
<ZykoticK9> ^law^, what are you trying to do?
<cactusfrog> i have a question
<cactusfrog> i have a hp
<dreamy> gnite sll
<Vantrax|Work> earthsound if you run a sudo aptitude update it should give you errors on what is not working
<Titan8990> ^law^, in linux, there is no real difference from a services and process
<Lincid> !ask | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dreamy> gnite all
<cactusfrog> and i want to dule boot
<cactusfrog> with windows
<cactusfrog> and ubatu
<cactusfrog> i pirited windows xp
<^law^> i wanna know how 2 list all the services that currently running from terminal
<cactusfrog> and i cant find how to install it
<suzao> Titan8990: yes, i installed it via the restricted hardware manager
<Titan8990> !dualboot | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cactusfrog> well
<cactusfrog> i have two hardrives
<DigitalKiwi> oh this is lawl
<Titan8990> suzao, then have a look at the xorg.conf.example I posted
<cactusfrog> and i want to put xp on teh newer one
<cactusfrog> because i can only wipe the hardrive with ubatu
<Titan8990> ^law^, ps aux
<cactusfrog> and i want to install xp on to a bootable disk
<cactusfrog> but i cant do it
<Scunizi> cactusfrog: pirited windows help can not be had here.. maybe ##windows
<Titan8990> ^law^, server = proccess
<Flannel> cactusfrog: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<DigitalKiwi> are we allowed to give advice to pirates? D:
<Vantrax|Work> no
<DigitalKiwi> phew
<Scunizi> DigitalKiwi: nopoe
<suzao> Titan 8990: im not sure what I would be looking for.
<Titan8990> ^law^, err service, not sure I can have more typos while helping the same person....
<cactusfrog> but its not egegal
<^law^> ps is 4 process rite?
<cactusfrog> illegal
<cactusfrog> i mean for me to download it on to a disk it is
<cactusfrog> btu for me to have it on my harddrive it isn't
<Titan8990> ^law^, yes, but in linux a deamon/service is synomous with a proccess
<earthsound> Vantrax|Work: it gives the same thing apt-get update does: a bunch of lines with either Ign or Hit at the beginning of each. I cannot find an authoritative explanation as to what those Hit and Ign mean
<Lincid> !dualboot | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> cactusfrog: Everything you need to know is available on that wiki page.
<^law^> ok then i got it know thx so much
<suzao> Titan8990: could you give me the parameters to get the extra resolution working? im not sure where to edit them
<Titan8990> ^law^, np
<cactusfrog> ok another completely unrealted question
<cactusfrog> anyone good with q3 like servers
<cactusfrog> cuz i cant find how to change the path that tremed looks for the qvm
<w3rd__> n e body installed oracle on ubuntu server?
<Titan8990> suzao, http://pastebin.com/d11fee38c
<Titan8990> suzao, if a section does exist that looks similar to that, create one
<Titan8990> suzao, always backup your xorg first though:   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<earthsound> is there no way to keep the "download package information" window open?
<oh_noes> Any ideas about my problem? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6828672#post6828672
<Titan8990> oh_noes, what does the readme.txt say?
<oh_noes> Titan8990: doesnt say anything abotu the Linux one.
<Titan8990> oh_noes, then what is it for?
<oh_noes> Huh?
<Titan8990> oh_noes, pastebin the readme.txt
<Titan8990> oh_noes, also, are you running ubuntu on a vanilla kernel??
<paulSterio> does anyone know of this gcc issue that reportlabs has with ubuntu 8.10?
<ZykoticK9> oh_noes, Titan8990 the readme might be the same as http://download3.vmware.com/software/vi/VMware-OvfTool-README.txt which doesn't mention much about linux
<oh_noes> Titan8990: yep 100% vanilla Out of the box kernel.    And yep, thats the README.txt
<Titan8990> ZykoticK9, oh_noes the first thing it says is sytem requirements: windows.....
<Titan8990> oh_noes, vanilla kernels are not supported in ubuntu, it breaks a lot of things
<Flannel> Titan8990: "vanilla" could just as easily mean 'default ubuntu' kernel
<cactusfrog> OK QUICK EASY QUESTION
<cactusfrog> how do i burn a windows xp disk
<illumin8> Ask microsoft
 * cactusfrog slams his head agenst his desk
<cactusfrog> uhg
<cyril0411hu> hey, anyone know why ubuntu failed on man strcpy?
<ZykoticK9> cactusfrog, pretty sure they all say "do not make copies of this disk"
<Scunizi> cactusfrog: see.. now you're getting closer to installing that pirated copy of xp.. no help here.
<cactusfrog> i know
<cactusfrog> but guess what
<Johnny3> hello
<_Xenu> cyril0411hu, install the manpages-dev package
<Johnny3> i have a problem
<Johnny3> the Gdebi packiage installer doesnt work
<cactusfrog> nomater what i do i can not figure it out my self
<CppIsWeird> how can i know if ubuntu is using usb 1.1 or usb 2.0?
<Johnny3> im using ubuntu 8.04
<cactusfrog> i am that fucking stupid
<cactusfrog> its unfair
<cactusfrog> that people are smarter then me
<Titan8990> Flannel, sorry, to me vanilla = downloaded from kernel.org
<Flannel> Titan8990: right, but when he said "Yes, out of the box" he obviously understands vanilla as default U kernel
<crdlb> that is what it means, but I could see how somebody would misinterpret it :)
<Titan8990> Flannel, good catch, I didn't understand its meaning
<werdnum> /usr/lib/policykit/polkit-read-auth-helper: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/policykit/polkit-read-auth-helper: undefined symbol: kit_getpwnam
<werdnum> eee
<paulSterio> what is gcc?
<nickrud> gnu c compiler iirc
<Antioch> gnu c compiler
<paulSterio> how do I update it?
<paulSterio> or remove it
<paulSterio> I've tried apt-get install gcc
<Antioch> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nickrud> paulSterio, why? to upgrade from ubuntu's version, you'd need to compile or backport from jaunty
<Antioch> should give you everything you need to compiler basic things
<Antioch> compile*
<Titan8990> paulSterio, what is your problem exactly?
<DigitalKiwi> people compile stuff on ubuntu?
<Titan8990> DigitalKiwi, they do, but its not recommended
<nilson> Lol, people compile stuff on every distro
<nickrud> DigitalKiwi, nah, all the dev's do their development on fedora
<Titan8990> DigitalKiwi, also, people write their own code
<nilson> Why would it not be recommended?
<DigitalKiwi> I knew it!
<nilson> That doesn't make sense.
<DigitalKiwi> if I was an ubuntu dev I'd use fedora
<DigitalKiwi> *nod8
<DigitalKiwi> *
<Antioch> lol why?
<nickrud> nilson, more a matter of encouraging people to use the packager
<ZykoticK9> nilson, if you manually compile install there is no package management, so it's hard to uninstall/update/etc...
<nilson> I understand that, but I thgouth you meant against compiling in general
<Antioch> I compile things on Ubuntu all the time. C, C++, C#, Java (if you consider the last two "compiled")
<homecable> whats the most used webserver ?
<homecable> apache22
<nilson> I have to compile obscure research software at work all day :)
<Titan8990> nilson, becuase A) its harder to uninstall programs that have been compiled from source B) it can cause conflicts with people who try to compile programs from source prior to removing versions they have got from the repos
<Titan8990> homecable, netcraft.com
<Neverb> how is utility, forces readline input named?
<nilson> Yeah I always try to use the package manager on my distro
<nilson> I don't work with software that exists in software repos though :P
<Antioch> you could compile & build your own package before installing it
<Antioch> then you'd be able to remove it and upgrade it safely
<Antioch> ;)
<crdlb> a better idea is to use /opt/somedir for the prefix
<Titan8990> nilson, then maybe ubuntu is not the best choice?
<paulSterio> Antioch,  ok took your advice to build-essential. I'm still getting this gcc issue when I try and easy_install reportlab
<paulSterio> http://dpaste.com/5050/
<nickrud> Titan8990, there's nothing wrong with using ubuntu as a developement platform
<oh_noes> Titan8990: no, theres two versions, linux and windows.  ANd by vanilla kernel, I meant whatever Ubuntu 8.10 Server installed off the CD
<nilson> That's true, I need to look into building RPMs. Titan8990, no it's a RHEL system at work. I thought originally that you were against using Ubuntu for compiling in general; not neccesarily to install software in this manager
<paulSterio> why is it doing this on ubuntu 8.10?
<Ademan> does anyone know how I could run a process after a given amount of idle time? (as root) is that something i could do via upstart?
<Antioch> Not loading, but I'll bet there's some package xyz-dev youre missing
<crdlb> paulSterio: heh, because you don't have python-dev :)
<Antioch> or some lib-dev
<Antioch> There ya go!
<Titan8990> oh_noes, and both versions only contain documentation for windows?
<Antioch> Too bad dpaste isnt loading for me or I woulda beat you to it!
<crdlb> the first line "error: Python.h: No such file or directory" is your clue
<Flannel> paulSterio: Looks like you're missing a dev fil for python
<ZykoticK9> Ademan, look into the "sleep" command
<paulSterio> are you serious
<nickrud> paulSterio, I think you need python-dev
<paulSterio> yea I've already started the process
<ZykoticK9> Ademan, sorry think i misinterpreted the question
<Ademan> ZykoticK9: i was about to say :-p but thanks for the response
 * nilson is upgrading to Jaunty A5 at this point...
<rww> !jaunty | nilson
<ubottu> nilson: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Titan8990> nickrud, as for development its fine, but if you plan on installing lots of programs from source in order to use them, ubuntu would not be my recommendation
<rww> nilson: enjoy your lots of breakage!
<nilson> I like it
<nilson> lol
<Antioch> paulSterio, That's the first thing to check when building something new. Make sure you've got the right libraries and dev pacakges :)
<nilson> I've been using Jaunty for a while now
<oh_noes> Titan8990:  I guess so.  The Windows versions comes with ovftools.exe
<oh_noes> so the version i have is right
<nickrud> Titan8990, not a problem; I would myself. nice tools for packaging up whatever I compile, or fooling the packaging system into using my versions if needed
<paulSterio> yea but where did it tell you that you needed python-dev?
<paulSterio> nope
<paulSterio> still got the same error
<Titan8990> oh_noes, my only suggestion would be to try adding that directory to your path
<Antioch> Well it said it was missing python.h - which is a piece of source code (a header file for a library)
<nickrud> paulSterio, it asked for Python.h ; try python2.5-dev
<crdlb> paulSterio: python-dev is what provides the python development headers
<Titan8990> oh_noes, but only temporarily
<nickrud> paulSterio, what I did was apt-file search Python.h . the apt-file package helps find what package a file is in
<jose> http://www.ubuntu.com
<aprilhare> i'm having a problem with virtualbox ose: i installed solaris on vbox and i can't get the audio working. 1) is it a ubuntu problem or a solaris problem? 2) what do i do? :)
<rww> aprilhare: it's a solaris or #vbox problem
<Seper> Sounds like a vb problem
<[saat_koneksi_le> #semarang
<Seper> aprilhare: If the audio in Ubuntu is working, then I think you can eliminate Ubuntu as the problem
<[saat_koneksi_le> join/#semarang
<rww> [saat_koneksi_le: /join #semarang
<aprilhare> Seper: well it does give me a choice for host driver between oss, alsa and pulseaudio - which should i persevere with?
<aprilhare> oh and null. but i assumed null bad.
<Seper> aprilhare: I believe the default for Intrepid is now pulse
<aprilhare> Seper: thanks that's what i last set thou :)
<Seper> aprilhare: I would try each of them in turn and simply reboot the vbox, since here are only 3 choices.
<Chaorain> I use vista and Wubi on my laptop with bluetooth built in and I would like to use my bt mouse with both Ubuntu and Vista but I can only use it with one at a time as I have to re-pair it each time. Any Help?
<homeskill> how come i cant ctrl+pgup eve one page? i'm using screen(1) in the default ubuntu terminal
<aprilhare> actually i think i've chosen all three by now
<Seper> aprilhare: If it makes no sound on any of the choices, then I would reset it to pulse or alsa, and look to see if I could find a prob with solaris.
<Chaorain> Also which  is best for full screen games? Gnome, KDE, or XFCE?
<aprilhare> Seper: oh there are plenty of problems with solaris but i must learn :) thanks anyway
<Seper> aprilhare: Setting my programs to Alsa seems to often work as good or better than setting to pulse. fyi
<Seper> aprilhare: That's just my personal experience
<Seper> Chaorain: The only real difference is the amount of RAM they consume while loaded.
<Seper> Chaorain: If you want a real noticeable improvement, you might have to use something like fluxbox
<Chaorain> Seper, So how much ram do they use? about. like KDE > Gnome > XFCE
<Seper> I can't say for sure, but that looks like it's about right.
<homeskill> why doesnt alt or ctrl pgup scroll up in a gnome terminal?
<Chaorain> k thanks
<crdlb> homeskill: shift-pgup does
<aprilhare> Seper: thanks for that
<homeskill> crdlb it must be because im using screen(1) because its not working
<Seper> welcome
<Seper> homeskill: Use: ctrl-a + [
<oh_noes> Will ubuntu 64bit run a 32 bit ubuntu program?
<oh_noes> if i manually copy the binary
<Seper> homeskill: When you are done going up/down, press backspace
<homeskill> thanks seper it works
<skyl> anyone know of a way to video chat with gmail?
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys. Is there a reason why Ubuntu doesnt pick up wireless connections on certain channels?
<Myrtti> oh_noes: which 32-bit program
<basanta> while i try to install package I get score ,what does this score mean?
<paulSterio> how long does apt-file update take?
<oh_noes> it's a vmware program called ovftool.  Theyve released a '32bit linux binary'.  But Im running 8.10 64bit
<Seper> Starcraftmazter: Channels 11+ are illegal in some countries. That might have something to do with it. i dunno
<Starcraftmazter> Seper: is there any way to change this behaviour?
<Seper> Starcraftmazter: I'm not sure. I can only recommend you to google
<Starcraftmazter> ok
<homecable> how do i install tcl85 no threads
<Seper> basanta: How are you installing? Using Synaptic?
<Seper> homecable: I think it may install that way by default?
<Seper> homecable: sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<nayten_> hey all-- looking for some makefile help with a cisco vpn client.  I can share the Makefile they had... I think its not getting something  the parameters are asking for.
<CppIsWeird> my system just keeps randomly dieing completely. no shutdown, just power off period. How do i go about figuring out what is the cause?
<nayten_> or if there's a specific support chat/forum I should head to let me know... figured someone here might have more exp with tarballs to give a quick look.
<Witepa> I'm trying to write a command to replace an IP address in a file. I got sed to recognize what to replace, but I don't know how to tell it what to replace it with. The new IP address is defined in another stream/text file, how would I get sed to replace the old IP with the new IP using the substitute command?
<Seper> CppIsWeird: That happened to me when my CPU was overheating
<CppIsWeird> nvm, i disc
<CppIsWeird> yeah seper, i JUST discovered that
<CppIsWeird> looked in my clear case and a cable is blocking it
<nayten_> I'm an idiot... google is my friend
<basanta> Seper, no using aptitude
<basanta> Seper, command
<CppIsWeird> hope i didnt dammage the CPU, ubuntu keep a record anywhere by chance of cpu temps or max cpu temps?
<Seper> basanta: Use pastebin.com to show us your output
<Seper> Witepa: I've done that before, but it sounds like you're gonna need more than just sed
<Seper> Witepa: cat echo and variables
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I run on thinkpad laptop and each time it has been off (suspended, hibernated etc) the brightness drops to half. and I have to restore them manually, how do I fix brightness permanently?
<Seper> Witepa: You will need to feed the output of the file/stream into a variable. Then give that variable to sed.
<Witepa> Seper: this is what I have: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Witepa> Seper: how would I use cat, echo's, and variables with that?
<Seper> SkyNetMaster: Does this only happen when the system is suspend/hibernated, or also from cold boot?
<nayten_> SkynetMaster just reminded me of an issue I've been having-- on my Dell Inspiron 600m laptop, when I change the brightness with function keys, the system changes the brightness but wont accept anymore keyboard input for the rest of the session. anyone familiar with this?
<quibbler> Witepa: link is empty
<Seper> Witepa: Your link is bad
<paul68> Witepa: you have the enter your data at pastebin
<Witepa> oh, sorry
<Witepa> Seper, quibbler, paul68: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/125626/
<jose> marjie
<ZachFlem> hi folks, I have installed with 'cli' option and then installed xfce4 and some other apps from cmd line and am trying to get my wifi working, the network connects, but no internet access.
<SkyNetMaster> nayten_, no, it works fine, I just need manually adjust brightness each time after logoff, which is annoying :)
<Seper> Witepa: You need a command prior to that which puts the IP into a variable. Like so: $ cat IP.txt | read $var
<nayten_> SkynetMaster: I was just pointing out my own issue as well, I realized I never found a solution.
<SkyNetMaster> oh, that not good :S
<Witepa> Seper: I want $var to come from a stream, how do I do that?
<Witepa> oh
<Witepa> nevermind
<Witepa> Seper: I'm an idiot, haha
<FloodBot1> Witepa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seper> Witepa: You will need to use " instead of ' for sed. $ sed -e "s/$regex/$var/"
<HentaiXP> whats a good iso mounter gui tool
<Seper> SkyNetMaster: You should try to find which/where scripts are run when your pc comes back on. I would find the location, and throw in my own script that turns up the brightness.
<HentaiXP> like magicdisc for windows
<maxagaz> how to get the list of groups of my lvm partitions
<maxagaz> ?
<SkyNetMaster> Seper, thank you. where do I start looking?
<quibbler> HentaiXP: acetoneiso2
<HentaiXP> quibbler: ok
<Prophetus> hello .. what means this : uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer
<Seper> SkyNetMaster: Perhaps google "linux OR ubuntu suspend scripts"..  I'm not really sure :\
<ubuntu_> et.org
<SkyNetMaster> Seper, thank you
<jmadero> hi all, any time I edit my .asound file I get this error from alsa
<jmadero> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<nayten> Seper: any suggestions for my situation? keyboard input gets deactivated when changing brightness from the function keys
<Hancious> whoami
<ZachFlem> is there anyone that might be able to shed some light on my problem? being wired is cramping my lifestyle)
<Seper> nayten: Honestly, I would put a script on my desktop that I could click to turn up the brightness for me. Then just click it. :)
<D00NGi4> Has anyone else had video tearing problems with an HDMI connection on an ATI on-board video chip?
<Seper> nayten: Your problem sounds like it would require some kind of keyboard remapping or something complicated to fix. So personally I would stick to work arounds.
<NemaSmisal> og
<rww> Doonz: which driver are you using? fglrx or one of the free ones?
<rww> D00NGi4: see above
<rww> Doonz: sorry, mis-typed
<D00NGi4> rww: Using fglrx, don't think free ati driver supports this chip
<Seper> ZachFlem: Tough call.
<Seper> ZachFlem: I would suggest trying to run from the LiveCD and test if it works ok with a regular setup.
<rww> D00NGi4: disable compiz/desktop effects if you're using them, and set Option "TexturedVideo" "off" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf's Device section. That worked for me (though I don't use HDMI).
<tibrox> If I use 64bit ubuntu will there be packages which won't work on my new system?
<D00NGi4> rww: compiz is disabled. When I put texturedvideo off in my xorg.conf, the X server crashes upon start
<rww> D00NGi4: Well, that's problematic. No idea, then.
<crdlb> D00NGi4: are you sure you got the configuration syntax right? Xorg is not tolerant of syntax errors
<nayten> Seper: good call, I'll look into that for now. thats the only trouble Ive had with my 8.10 install
<D00NGi4> crdlib: #ubuntu Option"TexturedVideo" "off"
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I attached an lcd monitor to my laptop and configured as separate x view in nvidia settings
<D00NGi4> crdlib: #ubuntu-># and tab between Option and "
<silv3r_m00n> on laptop there are 4 desktops and 2 on lcd...how do I drag a window from laptop to lcd ?
<pw-toxic> hi, i'm looking for a good latex editor to create a bachelor thesis in informatics.
<Prophetus> Seper : do you have a suggestion for my problem ?
<D00NGi4> crdlb: # Option "TexturedVideo" "off"   < from my xorg.conf
<crdlb> D00NGi4: yeah, that's right :/
<Seper> Prophetus: You probably need to upgrade your "QT designer"-dev package
<pw-toxic> I have the following requirements to this program: must support custom hotkeys or at least very default hotkeys for anything (sections etc); a nice gnome-looking interface (like gedit); supports math syntax etc
<pw-toxic> no wysiwyg
<Blou_Aap> does someone know how to change font colour for GnoMenu ?
<pw-toxic> any suggestions?
<Blou_Aap> white is quite annoying
<Prophetus> Seper : and how i do that ? .. i try with apt-get install qt
<D00NGi4> crdlb: I'll try it again now, maybe compiz was still enabled when it was crashing?
<Seper> Prophetus: Ubuntu might not have the latest development package for it in the repositories though.
<Prophetus> seper : so i need to compile it ?
<Seper> Prophetus: I'm not sure if upgrading with apt-get is possible or not. Obviously I would try that first though
<Prophetus> Seper : ok :)
<Witepa> Seper: when I echo $var, nothing comes out in that situation
<SuperDefenderX> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<Seper> Witepa: Try to cat the file on to the console and see if it looks right
<Witepa> here is what happens
<Witepa> cat ~/Sites/temp.txt | read $var; echo $var
<Witepa> and it just echos a blank line
<tyler_d> do cat -e
<Witepa> Seper: $cat ~/Sites/temp.txt | read $var; echo $var
<Witepa> just outputs a blank line
<tyler_d> as well do `. ~/.bash_rc`
<|HSO|SadiQ> how to enable terminal colors over ssh???
<cjae> what is the equivalent of sudo nvidia-settings with an ati card
<tyler_d> |HSO|SadiQ: you have to modify your profile -- local
<Seper> Witepa: What's the output of: $ cat ~/Sites/temp.txt
<Seper> Witepa: Also tyler_d's suggestion might help. He said try "cat -e"
<Witepa> Seper:
<Witepa> $ cat ~/Sites/temp.txt
<Witepa> 67.194.145.255
<FloodBot1> Witepa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|HSO|SadiQ> tyler_d, where is that?
<Witepa> Seper: cat -e did no difference
<Seper> Witepa: Ya, I looked up -e. It doesn't appear to help
<bobbie4_> I like the Ubuntu, Ubuntu is good on me
<Seper> Witepa: hold on, let me test a bit on my system
<tyler_d> |HSO|SadiQ: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+%2B+ssh+colors
<balrog__> how do i get intrepid to recognize a bluetooth mouse beyond the current session?
<Seper> Witepa: read var
<Seper> Witepa: not read $var
<tyler_d> Seper: as well he may need to reload his ~/.bash_rc or ~/.bash_profile by doing . ~/blah
<Witepa> Seper: No difference
<tyler_d> Witepa: `which var`
<Witepa> Seper: cat ~/Sites/temp.txt | read var; echo $var             outputs nothing
<Seper> Witepa: ok, still working on it
<pyrak> what filesystem should i use for a thumb drive?
<tyler_d> pyrak: fat16 or 32 for win compatability and quick removal
<tyler_d> pyrak: ntfs for compatability and increased storage
<rww> pyrak: ext2 if you're only going to use it on linux, fat32 if you're going to use it on linux and windows, ntfs if you're going to use it on linux and windows and need support for files > 4GB
<tyler_d> pyrak: ext3 for only windows
<tyler_d> linux rathere ^
<Prophetus> Seper : i solve the problem in this way :  sudo apt-get install qt3-dev-tools
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<Seper> Prophetus: congrats
<tyler_d> Witepa: you aren't reading anything into var, so its not going to output anything
<tyler_d> Witepa: sorry just read the syntax of your command
<Witepa> tyler_d: how do I read something into var?
<tyler_d> type `var=foo`
<D00NGi4> rww: Textured video definitely crashes system, hangs on boot
<tyler_d> alternately type `echo var=foo >> ~/test.sh && chmod +x ~/test.sh`
<tyler_d> Witepa: then `./test.sh`
<Witepa> tyler_d: okay, how do I pipe a stream into a var though?
<tyler_d> Witepa: sorry, define pipe a stream?
<Seper> Witepa: This is how I originally used it in my previous trials, this works: $ cat txt | while read var; do echo $var; done
<tyler_d> Witepa: that will work, as long as their is input for var it will echo it... as soon as there isn't it will quit
<Witepa> tyler_d: why do I have to put it in a while loop though?
<tyler_d> Witepa: because you are using that as your test condition
<tyler_d> Witepa: what exactly are you trying to accomplish if I might inquire
<Seper> Witepa: I'm trying to see if it can be done without a while loop
<tyler_d> ??
<Seper> tyler_d: He wants to put a file with one line into a variable.
<Witepa> tyler_d: I want to put a file or stream with one line into a variable and then substitute that into another stream using sed
<danielrulesyou> hello
<tyler_d> Witepa: testing
<_Xenu> var=$(cat file)
<D00NGi4> does anyone know how to force my ALC888 sound driver or just ALSA/Pulse to output 24 bit SPDIF data? I think it's outputting 32bit data and my receiver can't handle that.
<tyler_d> yup
<Seper> _Xenu: bravo
<tyler_d> _Xenu: has it
<maxagaz> how to ckeck the free space on a hard drive in order to extend the size of a partition ? (in bash)
<tyler_d> foo=$(cat foo) && echo $foo
<tyler_d> maxagaz: df -hy
<tyler_d> sorry maxagaz df -h
<maxagaz> tyler_d: that works for a partition, not for a drive
<tyler_d> maxagaz: gparted
 * danielrulesyou yawns
<Seper> Witepa: Yes, _Xenu solution will work
<Seper> var=$(cat file)
<Witepa> tyler_d, _Xenu, Seper: okay, that works. Now, how do I use that variable in sed? For example, sed 's/<replacethis>/$var'
<tyler_d> you would simply do.....
<[saat_koneksi_le> jfdjrdi
<paulSterio> http://dpaste.com/5064/
<_Xenu> use double quotes
<_Xenu> substitution does not happen in single quotes
<Tec1> кто работал со сквидом?
<Seper> Witepa: Ya, ' to "
<[saat_koneksi_le> hello?
<paulSterio> does anyone know what the gcc rubbish is - I get this on my mac as well
<[saat_koneksi_le> help me?
<tyler_d> var=$(cat file) && sed -i 's/searchforthis/$var/g' file_to_mod
<Witepa> Seper: it outputs the $var instead of its value though
<[saat_koneksi_le> guide me to join a channel
<[saat_koneksi_le> please?
<tyler_d> [saat_koneksi_le: type /j #channel
<Witepa> Seper: it outputs "$var" rather than var's value (to clarify)
<paulSterio> what is gcc
<Seper> Witepa: ' to "
<_Xenu> paulSterio, line 25 shows the error
<treboko> compiz problem - cant get caps showing pictures. Tried both by desktop cube and cube reflexion. If picked picture from /usr/share/compiz, it shows it. When picked any other picture (png), no matter only name or full path, it doesnt show anything??
<paulSterio> _Xenu, where do I get that file
<Seper> Witepa: double quotes are needed to recognize the variable. single quotes do not recognize variables
<D00NGi4> dsdhajk
<Sake> lola
<D00NGi4> sorry
<tyler_d> treboko: might have better luck in #compiz
<treboko> ok
<_Xenu> paulSterio, dunno, check the docs for the package you're trying to build there
<Sake> yea the guys in comiz really helpful
<Sake> compiz*
<D00NGi4> Does anyone know how to prevent 32-bit SPDIF output?
<[saat_koneksi_le> thx tyler
<Sake> first of all, what is it?
<tyler_d> np [saat_koneksi_le
<Sake> :D
<Witepa> Seper, _Xenu, tyler_d: It works! Thank you so much, the double quotes were the issue
<Seper> Witepa: great
<tyler_d> Witepa: ;)
<tyler_d> Seper: for future reference, try checking #bash
<tyler_d> good bunth of guys
<Witepa> tyler_d: thanks, I'll save it
<tyler_d> bunch that is
<tyler_d> D00NGi4: sony/philips.... and I'm done there..... sorry mang
<jmadero> anyone good at configuring .asoundrc in ~
<jmadero> ?
<D00NGi4> tyler_d: Sony/Philips? I have a Denon AVR-3300, old but good
<TML> Is it possible to change the 'meta' keystroke for an active GNU screen session?
<tyler_d> D00NGi4: oh no not questioning the quality I'm sure its great... just not too fond of it, and I know nothing about it
<Seper> TML: I think so
<Flannel> TML: Of course.
<Tech-desk> gdfg
<Tech-desk> кто может пояснить ситуацию по squid3?
<quibbler> !ru
<TML> Flannel: Any hint? I mapped two different hosts to the same key, and now I can't get out of one because the other keeps catching it :)
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<operationhavok1> hi does anyone use MUTT ?
<Flannel> TML: see "escape" in man screen (put that in your screenrc, or ... uh, whatever it is that you can type screen commands in at runtime)
<Flannel> !anyone | operationhavok1
<ubottu> operationhavok1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seper> TML: I would search google. A brief look through the manpage didn't seem to make it obvious.
<Flannel> TML: You can hit ^a ^a to send a ^a to the interior program
<operationhavok1> I need help with MUTT, I can't seem to get the IMAP set up :|
<Flannel> operationhavok1: You might be better off asking in #mutt
<operationhavok1> I tried, :|
<operationhavok1> no body answers
<paulSterio> _Xenu, I've checked the docs
<paulSterio> _Xenu, so over this
<Seper> TML: Or perhaps #screen
<TML> Flannel: Thanks...I'll try that. I know how to map them in .screenrc, it's just 'while connected' that is giving me fits, when I can't seem to send meta to it to get ":escape ..."
<TML> Seper: Nice. Thank you.
<paulSterio> _Xenu, I don't know what to do.
<Flannel> TML: ^a ^a should send ^a to the program
<paulSterio> doe anyone know how I can work with l_renderPM_libart and get this stupid file implemented so reportlabs just friken installs
<Flannel> oh, thats what you said you'd try.  right.
<TML> Flannel: Actually had to do a ^a ^a ^a, but that worked. Thank you.
<paulSterio> http://dpaste.com/5064/
<dotblank> Anyone know what the latest kernel update does?
<Flannel> operationhavok1: the mutt docs online cover it fairly well: http://mutt.sourceforge.net/imap/
<Myrtti> dotblank: didn't it say it in the release notes
<ZachFlem> does xfce have an equivalent to the "Hardware Drivers" app in gnome/ubuntu ???
<Tech-desk> f
<tyler_d> ZachFlem: #xubuntu
<paulSterio> anyone know what l_renderPM_libart is for reportlab?
<Seper> dotblank: Updates your system to the latest kernel release?
<crdlb> ZachFlem: not sure if it's in the menu, but you can install/run jockey-gtk
<Seper> ZachFlem: I don't know
<tyler_d> paulSterio: do you have gcc installed?
<paulSterio> tyler_d apt-get install gcc?
<dotblank> "a new ath9k driver for the Atheros AR5008 and AR9001 chipsets" YESSSS
<tyler_d> paulSterio: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<paulSterio> tyler_d, that as well - done - yes
<tyler_d> paulSterio: pastebin the output again please
<paulSterio> http://dpaste.com/5064/
<paulSterio> tyler_d, I get the same "gcc" error with my mac as well
<lolhate> Hello
<lolhate> I just installed Ubuntu
<lolhate> I need some helpp
<lolhate> *help
<paulSterio> tyler_d,  and I've installed the python-dev kit
<Seper> ok
<paulSterio> lolhate just ask your question
<lolhate> when I try to install the graphics driver
<lolhate> it says something about lock?
<Madkiss_> hi folks.
<lolhate> ah wait
<lolhate> uhhh
<lolhate> shit
<FloodBot1> lolhate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolhate> sorry about that
<Madkiss_> I am experiencing massive problems with latest nvidia-drivers in intrepid, basically, i can not start KDE because I see all different kinds of KDE applications crash with SIGSEV11
<Madkiss_> is this a known problem and is a fix available for it?
<dotblank> are you trying to install the nvidia driver using their installer while x is running?
<Madkiss_> no, it's all packages stuff.
<dotblank> just a guess
<bobbie4_> I like the Ubuntu, Ubuntu is good on me
<paulSterio> tyler_d, u got any idea how to fix that
<Flannel> lolhate: You can only have one package manager open at a time.  So if you're say, doing upgrades, you can't be installing other stuff (which includes graphic drivers, etc)
<tyler_d> paulSterio: apt-get install libc6-dev
<crdlb> paulSterio: gcc is the compiler; just because it's failing does not mean it's failing for the same reason
<balrog__> how do i setup intrepid to always connect to my bluetooth mouse upon bootup?  I can connect it using the wizard, but that doesn't stick after a reboot.
<paulSterio> crdlb I am a total noob - so I have no idea why it's failing
<lolhate> shit
<tyler_d> paulSterio: do apt-get install libc6-dev and let me know after you try again
<Flannel> lolhate: Also, please watch your language.
<lolhate> I think I changed something from the system resolution
<rww> Madkiss_: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=SIGSEV+kde+nvidia&field.actions.search=Search might be a good place to start. Looks like other people are having issues.
<lolhate> and uh sorry
<bobbie4_> I like the Ubuntu, Ubuntu is good on me
<lolhate> and now when I click system
<crdlb> paulSterio: dumb question, why don't you install python-reportlab from the repos?
<lolhate> it opens up evolution
<FloodBot1> lolhate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Madkiss_> rww: thanks for the link
<paulSterio> tyler_d,  system already has that installed
<lolhate> And, um, I cant change my resolution now
<lolhate> help?
<paulSterio> crdlb tried that as well
<paulSterio> gave the same problem
<Gnea> !resolution | lolhate
<ubottu> lolhate: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<crdlb> paulSterio: no it didn't; installing python-reportlab doesn't require you to compile it
<robd> Hey guys
<tyler_d> paulSterio: cd to the source and tell me if there is a configure file in there
<robd> Just wondering, is there an easy way to insert a new iptables rule in between existing rules w/o flushing and reloading everything?
<tyler_d> paulSterio: your output would indicate something "non-standard" is going on
<quibbler> balrog__: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594624
<crdlb> paulSterio: what exactly is the error you get from sudo apt-get install python-reportlab ?
<robd> ahh, never mind
<robd> this actually looks easy
<balrog__> quibbler: thanks.  i didnt think hidd was available in intrepid, but bash tells me its at least installable.
<paulSterio> yup I'm a fucking moron. crdlb - you rock the party.... why does easy_install crash though?
<tyler_d> paulSterio: because easy_install is good for breaking stuff
<Flannel> paulSterio: Please mind the language.  Thanks.
<lolhate> umm
<paulSterio> tyler_d I wasted 2 days trying to break this and all I needed to do was grab it from the repo
<lolhate> that link kinda screwed me up
<paulSterio> that was RETARDED!
<lolhate> I had to restart my computer
<tyler_d> paulSterio: be happy it works then ;) rejoice and enjoy beer
<paulSterio> tyler_d, Yea!
<paulSterio> beer is my friend :)
<lolhate> and now
<lolhate> everythings very big
<lolhate> and I cant click OK and such
<paulSterio> I love beer
<paulSterio> lub lub lub
<dotblank> lolhate: do you have an nvidia card
<paulSterio> dotblank lol
<paulSterio> that would be funny
<lolhate> GAH
<lolhate> everythings worse now
<lolhate> I cant even see
<lolhate> what I'm typing
<dotblank> ugh
<Flannel> lolhate: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<paulSterio> shit
<paulSterio> tyler_d,  ok I know this isn't ubuntu related - but I grabbed the repo from the site for my MAC, but I get this unable to execute gcc error again. Do you know if I need to get xcode for the mac?
<tyler_d> paulSterio: no idea about the mac... and mind the lang man
<rww> !ohmy > paulSterio
<ubottu> paulSterio, please see my private message
<paulSterio> lol k sorry guys
<Pontif_La_Rouge> how do I start irc in kopete google is being useless
<lolhate> Im very sorry about just now
<lolhate> I figured it out.
<Gnea> cool
<tyler_d> kopete wont do it Pontif_La_Rouge
<tyler_d> Pontif_La_Rouge: use konversation
<lolhate> How do I make things look prettier? I remember I read somewhere how to, but I have forgotten.
<Gnea> 'prettier'?
<Pontif_La_Rouge> that's craptastic, konversation is an irc app?
<tyler_d> Pontif_La_Rouge: yuppers
<dotblank> How many times have you installed ubuntu on a friends pc and all of their questions / problems seem to disappear?
<Gnea> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 4716 kB, installed size 12552 kB
<Pontif_La_Rouge> sweet thanks
<lolhate> As in
<lolhate> uhhh
<lolhate> when you minimize it, It will bounce
<lolhate> and when you move it around it will stretch.
<Pepelargo> Hi
<tyler_d> lolhate: compiz
<lolhate> Where do I access that, tyler_d
<Gnea> lolhate: and please, try to type everything out on one line, instead of pressing enter a lot - it makes the channel scroll a lot
<tyler_d> lolhate: google
<lolhate> Oh, I am sorry, Gnea
<Pontif_La_Rouge> also, I'm having problems getting my harddrive working
<Gnea> !compiz | lolhate
<ubottu> lolhate: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pepelargo> Suddenly Firefox, LourpPaint , and other applications started to work by default in full screen mode, and I have to switch them manually to normal view..this is very anoying, anybode know anything about this???
<tyler_d> Gnea:  just goes behind handing out the links ;)
<fatih> hp1020 laserjet yazıcı yardımı kimden alabilirm
<Gnea> tyler_d: ? :)
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: attempt bouncing... do a force-shutdown of the offending app and try starting it again
<suzao> HI, could anyone help me with changing my graphics resolution? Im using nvidia 7600gs (if not misteaken) on ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia drivers installed.
<Seper> dotblank: none
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, well I restarted the session a couple of times so far (this started last week), but for exampel Firefox just sticks on starting on full wsize mode, and I have to manually ckick on F11 twice to get the normal view...The only thing I do is to follow the Ubuntu frequently updates
<tyler_d> suzao: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<suzao> Currently graphics are running at 1024x768, need to change to 1280x1024 but there is no option for that in resolution.
<tyler_d> suzao: then sudo nvidia-settings and see whats up
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: from term do a ps -ef | grep -i compiz
<suzao> tyler_d: I see nvidia setings it gives me modes to choose from but not the one i need
<Pontifex> could someone help me get me harddrive working?
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, done
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: I haven't heard of this before, however I think if you have compiz it may be the offending app
<suzao> pontifex: whats wrong with your hd?
<suzao> pontifex: symptoms?
<Pontifex> my external won't connect correctly
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: is compiz running?
<Pontifex> one moment suzao
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, yes it is, but it since I installed intrepid months ago, and this jus tstarted last week
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, *it was
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: do you have kde-desktop installed?
<treboko> "problem - cant get the caps showing pictures. Tried by desktop cube and cube reflections. When picked picture from /usr/share/compiz everything is ok. When picked picture (png), from other place, no matter if only name or full path, it shows only default colour, no picture. Help?" tried on#compiz but only hints i got was 'resave with gimp' so im trying my luck here. Anyone supposed to know?
<ikonia> treboko: the compiz guys understand the caps better than anyone
<suzao> tyler_d: is there a line in xorg.conf i can edit.. specifically.. i need some help with it as it doesnt seem to be changing
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: ahh, so you need to modify the compiz settings, I don't have it installed, however this may help.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049107
<ikonia> treboko: I'd suggest trying to put your problem images in /usr/share/compiz to see if they are picked up, that way you know if there is a problem with compiz or the actual image
<suzao> tyler_d: im using AvidAV 19 inch 4:3 monitor.
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, ha ha ha you got it!
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, but I still wonder why this just starts to happen suddenly"
<tyler_d> suzao:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak && gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyler_d> Pepelargo: I love my answer for this one... things usually work until they break ;)
<suzao> tyler_d: when trying to save config for higher res from nvidia settings it says something like "failed to parse to xorg.conf"
<Pepelargo> tyler_d, in fact I am not very happy with ubuntu about this matter, things just changes alone, the other day I just wanted to uninstall Evoulution, and the system uninstalled also ubuntu-desktop, and I lost all my desktop, so I had to reinstall eveything again...
<ikonia> treboko: does that make sense to you ?
<suzao> tyler_d: ok, i see my xorg.conf file in gedit.
<treboko> yeah, im trying right now
<suzao> tyler_d: pastebin?
<tyler_d> suzao: so you need to find the screen section and modify it acordingly... admitidly this isn't my forte however its relatively simple
<tyler_d> suzao: find the screen, copy an existing resolution and add it in there
<suzao> tyler_d:http://pastebin.com/m48a18dc5
<treboko> oh, it doesnt show it anyway
<suzao> ikonia: i already added extra resolution parameters in xorg.conf on 8.10 but it makes no new option in res menu on gnome?
<treboko> even from /usr/share/compiz
<ikonia> suzao: ?
<Gideon> morning
<ikonia> treboko: ok - so your image is the problem
<Gideon> i need a little advice on EULA's and LAW :)
<ikonia> treboko: I suggest you talk to the compiz/gimp people
<ikonia> Gideon: this is ubuntu support only plese
<ikonia> pelase
<ikonia> please
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gideon> lmao
<treboko> thought there will be no problem with standard ubuntu background
<Gideon> ikonia where could i ask such a question then?
<anr78> anyone running Ubuntu on the latest MacBook Pro?
<suzao> ikonia: im trying to get higher res on 8.10
<ikonia> Gideon: don't know
<tyler_d> suzao: dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seper> Gideon: Avoid them
<suzao> ikonia: using nvidia 7600.. a few problems.
<tyler_d> suzao: then try again
<egycoder90> hi all
<egycoder90> can i have help ?
<Gideon> Seper i try to but on this occasion i cant
<ikonia> suzao: I've not been following your problem - your just saying random words at me
<suzao> tyler_d: dpkg-reconfigure gives me options but not for gfx only keyboard
<Gideon> and the interwebs has come up dry
<egycoder90> hello , i need help plz
<ikonia> Gideon: this is for ubuntu support only.
<Seper> Gideon: ok
<quibbler> !ask | egycoder90
<error404notfound> I have a machine which I am making backup server. It has 120G+320G x 2. Its going to backup about 400G data. What should be the best scheme? I think 640G LVM (320x2) and 160 for ubuntu install. But 160 for a server install is way too large, isn't it?
<ubottu> egycoder90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<suzao> ikonia: apologies.. thread was with tyler_d but I know you are advanced user. I am having some issues getting 1280x1024
<mirco> Hi all, I've the following error when trying to create a domU: VmError: (38, 'Function not implemented')
<mirco> My Server is based on Hardy, my DomU is centOS5, right now I'm setting up a test instance to see if I can start other DomU's, I've another 8 DomU's on that box and so I'm afraid to restart...
<suzao> tyler_d: thanks for the tips..
<tyler_d> suzao: I was just going to say remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tyler_d> and recreate
<tyler_d> suzao: but np... gl
<ikonia> error404notfound: 4 gig for server install - rest use for what ever you want
<suzao> tyler_d: im not sure if ubuntu would run without xorg
<suzao> (gfx)
<ikonia> suzao: it won't
<ikonia> suzao: xorg is your only visual option
<egycoder90> i have ( Fujisu Siemens Amilo pro v3515 ) and while i trying to install ubuntu or fedora 10 , i got error in booting [ bios bug #81 ] and after that hanging and no thing apperas just black background ,, but i installed windows
<tyler_d> ikonia: 8.10 will
<error404notfound> ikonia: so from 160G, let 10G be "/" and rest would be empty
<egycoder90> sorry 4 my english :(
<suzao> ikonia: i remember a simple solution.. adding the extra resolutions in conf.. but now that doesnt seem to work any more.
<ikonia> tyler_d: how does she get graphics without xorg ?
<ikonia> error404notfound: thats all you need
<tyler_d> ikonia: messed mine up at the office, thats how I reconfigured it... renamed it and bounced
<ikonia> tyler_d: she's just asked how ubuntu will work WITH graphics without xorg - I said it won't
<egycoder90> any body can help ?
<tyler_d> ok, so accurate in the statement, my appologies ikonia
<suzao> ikonia: thanks ;-)
<egycoder90> i have ( Fujisu Siemens Amilo pro v3515 ) and while i trying to install ubuntu or fedora 10 , i got error in booting [ bios bug #81 ] and after that hanging and no thing apperas just black background ,, but i installed windows
<treboko> -compiz again- well, i noticed i had plugin turned off, now it shows -the same- picture if it is in /compiz and it does not show it if it is elsewhere. problem remains open
<egycoder90> can any body tell me about this problem appearing while trying to boot from ubuntu cd [ Bios Bug #81 ]
<paulSterio> does anyone know if there is going to be a new skype for ubuntu soon
<paulSterio> this current one sucks
<ikonia> paulSterio: ubuntu doesn't mke skype
<ikonia> paulSterio: it only uses what skype supplies
<egycoder90> can any body tell me about this problem appearing while trying to boot from ubuntu cd [ Bios Bug #81 ]
<ikonia> egycoder90: well, it's a bug in your bios -
<egycoder90> ok i know it is in my bios
<egycoder90> did any one faced this problem before
<ikonia> egycoder90: top hit on google
<ikonia> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-332829.html
<ikonia> egycoder90: many answers in google
<egycoder90> i know and i did but no one works for me
<ikonia> egycoder90: then as it appears to be a bug with this notebooks bios - contact your bios vendor
<npshmear> l
<ikonia> egycoder90: as you can see from the google hits it is always happening on the same hardware base
<ikonia> egycoder90: https://answers.launchpad.net/system76/+question/11939
<egycoder90> i just asked here coz i think that maybe i will meet any one faced this problem before
<ikonia> egycoder90: there are many people on the net with this problem, as I said, google brings up a massive ammount of responses
<quibbler> egycoder90: if you look here: http://lugge.wikidot.com/fujitsu-amilo-pro-v3515  the write states that ubuntu 8.04 worked for him.
<vulinhpc> hihi
<vulinhpc> how are you everybody ?
<suzao> ikonia: is there any easy way to add 1280x1024? I dont really know how with 8.10 ... diddnt see any guides
<ikonia> suzao: I've not been looking at your problem, check the nvidia drivers are enabled and that your xorg.conf is set to use them
<egycoder90> ikonia : thanks 4 u rtime
<timothy> I think I may have found a problem with network manager on jaunty
<ikonia> timothy: then discuss in #ubuntu+1 and log a bug
<timothy> thanks
<timothy> didn't know where to ask about it
<suzao> ikonia: the nvidia drivers are enabled.. but it says.. "a different version of this driver is in use" (presumably when i installed through the hardware manager it installed a newer driver from nvidia than it could detect."
<Malacius> hi
<ikonia> suzao: right so you've broke your install by installing nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<ikonia> suzao: why did you install kernel modules from nvidia.com ?
<Malacius> hi ;-/
<suzao> ikonia: i did not.. i just assume thats where ubuntu gets them from.
<quibbler> !welcome | Malacius
<ubottu> Malacius: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Malacius> i know
<suzao> ikonia: i used the hardware driver install feature on 8.10.. it isntalled the driver.. then my screen got upgraded from 800x600 to 1024x768 but i still dont see any option for 1280x1024
<ikonia> suzao: I find it hard to accept that hardware manager has enabled 2 versions of the hardware drivers
<ikonia> suzao: the only way two could be available is if you installed a package outside of the hardware drivers interface
<Sake> Hey, anyone updated their linux kernel and got an error that required a rollback?
<suzao> ikonia: I installed this 24 hours ago.. first time i thought it was hanging.. then.. it installed a second time.. it showed that it was installing.
<ikonia> Sake: from what version to what version, and what error
<suzao> ikonia: how can i make it right?
<Sake> i went from v12 to 13 i386
<ikonia> suzao: I'd remove all the nvidia drivers from the package mnger - reboot using the vesa driver
<Sake> and had to use a youtube vid to fix ut
<ikonia> suzao: exactly what versions please
<ikonia> suzao: sorr - not you
<ikonia> Sake: exactly which versions please
<suzao> ikonia: where do i check versions?
<Sake> 1 sec
<suzao> ikonia: i clicked on activate. . now it says i need to reboot.
<suzao> ikonia: download time was zero
<ikonia> suzao: because they are already downloaded
<suzao> ikonia: it seems to think it has the right drivers..
<Sake> I forgot what the command was to show the lates one
<Sake> how do I talk at someone?
<suzao> how do i enable or revert to default after uninstalling nvidia?
<ikonia> suzao: just show me "uname -a" please
<Sake> ok
<ikonia> suzao: it will fall back to safe mode if you remove all the nvidia drivers
<Sake> Linux Nathan-Kubuntu 2.6.27-12-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 5 09:26:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sake> I went to v13
<Sake> and it stufed up
<ikonia> Sake: where are you getting .12 and .13 from ?
<ikonia> Sake: the current stable is .11
<Sake> lols
<Sake> dunno
<ikonia> Sake: are you using the "proposed" repo
<ikonia> Sake: if you are using the proposed repo I suggest you disable it
<gate> hi
<gate> how do I check if the ubuntu installed is 32 or 64 bit?
<ikonia> gate: show me "uname -m"
<Sake> I'm usingkk
<ikonia> Sake: your using kk ?
<suzao> ikonia: Linux desktop-ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> suzao: not you
<suzao> oh
<suzao> ;-)
<ikonia> suzao: I said "gate"
<suzao> ok
<HentaiXP> looks like 32bit
<ikonia> HentaiXP: wrong person posted there unmame command
<ikonia> it's gate who wants help
<HentaiXP> heh my bad
<ikonia> HentaiXP: got me too
<gate> thank-s
<ikonia> gate: no - we need to see your "uname -m" output
<ikonia> gate: then we can tell you
<h_torque> hellas! after playing around with plymouth vesafb (built-in) stopped working (black screen during boot, black screen when switching to terminals). any idea where I should look to get this fixed?
<ikonia> HentaiXP: plymouth vesafb ?
<ikonia> HentaiXP: sorry
<ikonia> h_torque:  plymouth vesafb ?
<ikonia> h_torque: what is plymouth vesafb ?
<Sake> ikona what did you want?
<prince_jammys> after playing with plymouth, comma, vesafb broke
<ikonia> prince_jammys: what's plmouth ?
<ikonia> plymouth
<h_torque> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth
<ikonia> Sake: nothing more from you
<prince_jammys> no idea, but i assume that's what he meant
<h_torque> yes, sorry, my punctuation sucks
<ikonia> h_torque: guess it depends what you've done - as to how to fix it
<fatih> hplaserjet1020 isn't printing solve?
<h_torque> i just compiled the sources and installed it (i first installed it via the dev's PPA and it worked fine)
<gate> ikonia: I could figure that output out myself
<gate> thank you
<gate> :-)
<h_torque> thing is, vesafb is broken now and i have no idea what have been changed by installing plymouth manually
<prince_jammys> h_torque: this Plymouth thing looks scary :)
<prince_jammys> from the page you pasted
<fatih> hplip3.9.2run was installed but not print
<gate> ikonia: what does the uname -m mean? Is it what the kernel is compiled for?
<ikonia> h_torque: at what point do you try to start plymouth, and how
<h_torque> just another try to be more bling bling :D
<ikonia> gate: it shows the arch
<gate> i686
<gate> 32 bit
<h_torque> ikonia: right now i don't want to start plymouth, i totally removed all installed files, recreated the ramdisk and now only want my vesafb back
<ikonia> h_torque: how you start/set it up can maybe help determain what you've done and how to undo it
<ikonia> h_torque: that's why I'm asking
<h_torque> i just did the usual ./configure, make, make install - the settings in the makefile looked fine
<armedking> is there any way i can make an archive or some bogus file and fill it with useless data?
<max82fr> hi there
<max82fr> I need help for using my ipod with ubuntu please
<ikonia> h_torque: that's just installing it, not how you configured it
<krishnan> I have got a new broadband connection just now. I connected it to my netgear wireless router, to which my laptop, server and desktops are connected. the LAN ip addr are 10.0.0.2 instead of 192.168.1.2. This was nt so with my old ISP. please help me out. however the internet is working fine
<leonardo> hello guys
<gate> ikonia: how do I see the ubuntu version?
<max82fr> it s an ipod touch
<ikonia> gate: lsb_release -a
<leonardo> I need to test my page from outside of my net
<ZachFlem> is "/dev/firmware" where my bcm43xx firmware should live?
<prince_jammys> !usplash | h_torque : maybe something here for you
<ubottu> h_torque : maybe something here for you: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<leonardo> opensim.servehttp.com (serve ..no server)
<ikonia> leonardo: please don't post that sort of thing here
<max82fr> I m very new to ubuntu and i need help please
<krishnan> ikonia: I have got a new broadband connection just now. I connected it to my netgear wireless router, to which my laptop, server and desktops are connected. the LAN ip addr are 10.0.0.2 instead of 192.168.1.2. This was nt so with my old ISP. please help me out. however the internet is working fine
<h_torque> ubottu: thanks, but usplash works fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tku> moin
<ikonia> krishnan: not sure wht your asking
<leonardo> ikonia,sorry about that, but  I nee to know if somebody can see it ;)
<ikonia> krishnan: it looks like your getting dhcp from a new device on a new private address range, it's not a problem
<max82fr> Can anyone help me with my ipod touch please?
<prince_jammys> h_torque: i'd still try that
<ikonia> krishnan: 10. and 192 re just common private address ranges
<leonardo> ikonia, can you see this page?
<ikonia> leonardo: I'm not looking
<krishnan> ikonia: but the server on which i hosted the website is not viewable
<leonardo> may I send you the page in private, just to test it please
<ikonia> krishnan: probably because your port forwarding is no setup on your new router
<ikonia> leonardo: no thanks
<max82fr> Can anyone help me please?
<h_torque> ikonia: i didn't manually configure it so i guess it used the standard configuration. it's my own fault i know... the wiki page clearly states that plymouth is highly integrated in the distribution and nothing you just compile and install. anyways, it's just a testing machine.
<ikonia> h_torque: crash and burn it then
<krishnan> ikonia: it is setup
<ZachFlem> how can i find out what version of the kernel i have installed?
<ikonia> krishnan: well it must be setup to point to the old 192 address
<ikonia> ZachFlem: uname -a
<max82fr> Who has an ipod touch here???
<defrysk> ZachFlem, cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> defrysk: nope
<dinamizador> asdfasdf
<defrysk> ikonia, my bad
<ikonia> dinamizador: please don't
<indos> nyezza
<ikonia> indos:  ?
<h_torque> ikonia: i'd rather like to understand what happened :-)
<max82fr> hello, can anyone help me please?
<ikonia> h_torque: get stuck in then
<h_torque> :-)
 * ACorb offering free shell running ubuntu for whom want to learn it
<krishnan> ikonia: according to the modem the IPs are in 192 series. but according to the router they are in 10. series
<cafe-9> iiii
<ikonia> krishnan: ok - so you've got conflicting ip ranges
<ikonia> cafe-9: please don't
<CppIsWeird> when trying to copy files to an ntfs hard disk i get "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character" From what I have been able to gather from my research is that this is a result of ntfs having some issue with supporting locales properly or something. This data came from a windows drive, so I know ntfs can support these files names. How can i get linux to copy these files properly?
<krishnan> ikonia: yes
<max82fr> why is no one helping me?
<rww> !patience | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Kitar|st: well you need to get the IP info from 1 source, either the router or the modem, OR set them both to use the same network
<krishnan> ikonia: what can be done now?
<ikonia> krishnan: well you need to get the IP info from 1 source, either the router or the modem, OR set them both to use the same network
<xrand> hi there,I'm looking for a simple good tutorial for kermit or is there any other alternative for kermit ?
<ikonia> krishnan: my advice would be to disable dhcp on one device and only get dhcp info from the modem
<krishnan> ikonia i will try that
 * ZachFlem is frustrated!
<ikonia> ZachFlem: then ask a question
<ikonia> ZachFlem: eomtes aren't needed
<djdarkman> hello, can someone tell me the name of that advanced theme manager that has the Mac OS X style_
<h_torque> k, i'll leave you (for now). thanks ikonia, prince_jammys and dear bot for your help :)
<ikonia> djdarkman: there are themes mac style on gnome-lookrg..org
<ikonia> djdarkman: there are themes mac style on gnome-look.org
<ZachFlem> ikonia, i have been, but im not getting anywhere =(
<quibbler> xrand: is this what you are looking for? http://www.columbia.edu/kermit/ckututor.html
<CppIsWeird> when trying to copy files to an ntfs hard disk i get "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character" From what I have been able to gather from my research is that this is a result of ntfs having some issue with supporting locales properly or something. This data came from a windows drive, so I know ntfs can support these files names. How can i get linux to copy these files properly?
<ziroday> ZachFlem: take a look at the mac4lin project.
<djdarkman> ikonia, but there is a theme manager, that is very advanced I just forgot the name
<ziroday> djdarkman: what does this theme manager do?
<ZachFlem> ziroday, i dont want anything mac like, i just want my wifi to work =)
<ziroday> ZachFlem: sorry wrong person :)
<ikonia> dft: compiz ?
<ikonia> ugh
<ikonia> djdarkman: compiz ?
<ZachFlem> ziroday, np =)
<djdarkman> ikonia, no not compiz, a simple theme manager, which is not default....
<Frantic> can anyone please help me find out if my mobo raid is fake raid or real hardware raid? here are my system specs, including the mobo: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12848_na/12848_na.html
<ikonia> Frantic: it's fake
<ikonia> Frantic: your LSI pci card may not be though
<ziroday> djdarkman: see http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin and http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<defrysk> djdarkman, http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/3 ?
<ZachFlem> my wifi connects to the network, but i don't have any internet connection. Firmware is in the dir (/lib/firmware). Can anyone offer anymore suggestions?
<Frantic> ikonia: I don't have the pci card, I want a sata raid, and the mobo manual actually says that the PCI card is only for SAS raid and that the mobo should be used for SATA raid
<ikonia> ZachFlem: is it getting an IP address vid dhcp
<Frantic> ikonia: still sure it's fake raid?
<ZachFlem> yes it is.
<Prima_zz> h
<Prima_zz> áëÿ.. íå òî
<ikonia> Frantic: yup
<ziroday> Prima_zz: is there something we can help you with?
<ikonia> ZachFlem: so it does get an ip address ?
<ZachFlem> ikonia, yes it does
<tdn> How do I install Java so that it works in Firefox in Ubuntu 8.04? I have tried doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java, but it does not work.
<ikonia> ZachFlem: ok - so can you ping your default getway
<Frantic> ikonia: can you please tell me why? :0
<Prima_zz> ziroday no. thanks a lot
<ikonia> gateway
<Frantic> *:)
<mejobloggs> i've installed ubuntu server but i'm too noob to use it, so i want to do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but how do I get it to install from the cd instead of from net? I have both server and desktop cd whichever is needed
<ikonia> Frantic: because it's not listing a supported raid controller
<djdarkman> the correct answere was epidermis(got it on another channel), but thanks for trying :)
<Frantic> ikonia: lspci -v is listing a raid controller
<sdf2> hi
<Prima_zz> ?????
<Prima_zz> ?? ???? ?
<CppIsWeird> when trying to copy files to an ntfs hard disk i get "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character" From what I have been able to gather from my research is that this is a result of ntfs having some issue with supporting locales properly or something. This data came from a windows drive, so I know ntfs can support these files names. How can i get linux to copy these files properly?
<ikonia> Frantic: so ?
<ikonia> Frantic: raid controller could be fake raid
<sdf2> anybody hacing issues with Urban Terror 4.1 under ubuntu 8.10?
<Prima_zz> ????? ??? ??
<ZachFlem> ikonia, yes, i can ping the router
<ikonia> Frantic: plus the big words "Linux not supported" is a good sign
<ikonia> Prima_zz: stop please
<ziroday> mejobloggs: you need to add your cd as a repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frantic> ikonia: linux not supported means they dont offer tech support I guess :)
<ikonia> Frantic: no - you guessed wrong
<sdf2> are there any guide how to make it work? Cause i'M having weird things in it...
<ikonia> Frantic: it's a fake raid board, which is why it's not supported on linux
<Frantic> ikonia: ok, thanks anyway :)
<Frantic> ikonia: do you know if linux software raid impacts cpu performance by much?
<ikonia> Frantic: you won't see it on any modern cpu
<max82fr> i need help for ipod touch please
<Prima_zz> ping
<tarzeau> is there anyone syncing debian packages into ubuntu?
<rww> max82fr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<armedking> whats happening with the kicking
<ikonia> Prima_zz: this is an ubuntu support channel only - please stop making random noise
<max82fr> Does Anyone Have an Ipod Touch here??
<Frantic> ikonia: I just created a mdadm raid5 volume, so now it's syncing (or whatever), and I have a md0_raid5 and md0_resync process using 12 and 5 % CPU, is this normal? under normal operation will it stay up like this? or is it just while the syncing is happening?
<geekening> rww sent a link, max82fr
<ikonia> Frantic: syncing will always be a big overhead compared to normal running
<rww> tarzeau: yes, the MOTU team does it. Why?
<Prima_zz> sorry. i have some problems with a code
<D_likescookies> anyone can help me? my sound driver seems to have crashed and it's making a looping sound, can it be restarted without logging out?
<Frantic> ikonia: thanks :)
<tarzeau> rww: and what about individuals of the MOTU team, in here?
<ikonia> Prima_zz: please don't run any irc scripts or "code" in here
<rww> tarzeau: they hang out in #ubuntu-motu
<max82fr> read that, didn t work
<tarzeau> rww: thanks
<geekening> what's your specific problem
<Prima_zz> as strictly (
<Seper> D_likescookies: sudo killall pulseaudio; sleep 5; sudo alsa force-reload
<Sake> how do I target someone to say something directly to them?
<rww> Sake: put their name at the start of the message. Tab-completion may make that easier.
<ikonia> Sake: just say their name
<rww> !tab | Sake
<ubottu> Sake: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ikonia> Sake: as I'm doing to you
<sdf2> actually where can i find, bitchx package for ubuntu 8.10?
<D_likescookies> Seper thank you very much, I knew there should be a command to do it. =)
<ikonia> sdf2: there isn't one
<rww> !bitchx | sdf2
<ubottu> sdf2: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<sdf2> apt-get install bitchx like in 8.03 is not working
<ikonia> sdf2: support/packaging was dropped
<sdf2> aaaa
<Seper> D_likescookies: welcome. I recommend saving that. I use it often
<D_likescookies> Seper already did, seems something I'm gonna need on a daily basis. X\
<suneel> hi
<geekening> suneel hi
<sergi> hola alguien sabe cual es el mejor reproductor hd para linux?
<ikonia> !es > sergi
<ubottu> sergi, please see my private message
<sergi> tengo vlc pero va a tronpicones
<ikonia> !br | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<D_likescookies> ubbotu he's not speaking portuguese, he's speaking spanish.
<D_likescookies> do not confuse the two.
<ikonia> D_likescookies: I tried him with spanish first
<D_likescookies> lemme see if I can help.
<geekening> we cant speak spanish here?
<ikonia> geekening: english only channel please.
<sdf3> this i
<Seper> damn language nazi's
<ikonia> Seper: stop please.
<Seper> don't be a language nazi
<geekening> -_-
<Prima_zz> anybody knows how to do a hard restart? nokia.
<sdf2> anybody knows how to get rid of "Urban terror" lockups in ubuntu 8.10?
<geekening> nokia phone?
<Prima_zz> yes
<Prima_zz> smart
<ikonia> Prima_zz: that is nothing to do with ubuntu, please ask in more appropriate place
<ikonia> Prima_zz: this channel is for ubuntu operating system support only
<Prima_zz> i asked
<optiks> hi there. i've just installed nvidia-glx-177 in an attempt to get nvidia drivers working on 8.10 64-bit and after rebooting x has failed due to "no devices found" -- what should i be looking at?
<Prima_zz> but they dont know
<ikonia> Prima_zz: nokia phone resets are not ubuntu operating system
<ikonia> Prima_zz: therefore please don't ask here
<Prima_zz> omg
<optiks> "no devices detected" sorry
<mejobloggs> ziroday: ok i did 'apt-cdrom add' but it still tried to download from net
<ziroday> mejobloggs: comment out the other repo's for now.
<ziroday> mejobloggs: and make sure you do sudo apt-get update afterwards
<neerolyte> along time ago i used a command that could limit the bandwidth of any other command, anyone have any idea what it may have been called?
<optiks> fixed it - i had to define a busid so it knew which card to use :-)
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<quibbler> gladio70: /join #ubuntu-it
<lyte> along time ago i used a command that could limit the bandwidth of any other command, anyone have any idea what it may have been called?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<glitsj16> lyte: trickle perhaps ?
<lyte> glitsj16, that's it! ta
<KazaLite> hi all....im new to ubuntu and migrating from windows.....i needed wireshark in ubuntu so i run apt-get install wireshark....everything went fine and wireshark is installed. now when i launch wireshark, it does not show any network intrerface on my computer ..... :(
<rww> KazaLite: try gksudo wireshark
<exon> hello got a mail question  my freind try to mail with evolution ....he can recieve  mails but not send his pc is a dual boot system and under windows everything works fine .....i used his identity and password login etc exactly same  as he did and here no problems .......if he tries to send mail  it says host not found ...could there be a port locked and how can i check it  and open it .....i did a standard  ubuntu install on his pc
<ActionParsnip> exon: get him to check smtp settings
<exon> i did
<KazaLite> i see .... so i need to be root to run and use all features of wireshark
<ActionParsnip> exon: what email provider does s/he use?
<exon> skynet
<rww> KazaLite: yeah. It needs administrative privilages to attach to interfaces
<exon> relay.skynet.be
<KazaLite> cool
<KazaLite> but gksudo sucks.......simply using sudo wireshark makes it work
<exon> i also have a skynet provider  and i checked it and its ok
<ActionParsnip> exon: is his outgooing server: relay.skynet.be
<rww> !gksudo | KazaLite
<ubottu> KazaLite: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<exon> yes
<KazaLite> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> exon: can he run: telnet relay.skynet.be 25
<ActionParsnip> exon: if he gets connected tell him to type HELO and hit enter (NOT HELLO)
<ActionParsnip> exon: http://www.sky.net.uk/support/helpyourself.php?id=4
<ActionParsnip> exon: smtp.skynet.co.uk (outgoing)
<ActionParsnip> try that
<KazaLite> onething.....gksudo sucks if i run wireshark......but kdesu makes wireshark run nicely
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: are you running kde or gnome?
<error404notfound> for a backup partition which filesystem is better? xfs or reiserfs? backup contains a mix of large files such as iso, .tar.gz and small files like oo.o or even plain text files..
<exon> but i have also a skynet connection   and on my other  pc i filled in his  login password etc  and here it works fine
<KazaLite> but did not know earlier that we need to be careful when running graphical applications
<KazaLite> do not know:( i just installed ubuntu....do not know whether it is kde or gnome
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: well yeah, you need to be careful with any app running with sudo /kdesudo
<Myrtti> KazaLite: is your ubuntu "brown" or "blue"?
<travian_geek> Is there an iptable command to list all chain names??????
<KazaLite> hehehe.........brown:P
<ActionParsnip> exon: you could export your account setting to a file to have him import it, then  simply mofify the username and password
 * KazaLite felt embarrased:P
<Myrtti> KazaLite: then you're on gnome :-)
<neil_d> how can I find out what module was loaded to access eth0?
<ActionParsnip> exon: if he can connect to the mail server with telnet then you security shouldnt be an issue
<KazaLite> but why for wireshark gksudo sucks and kdesu works for me
<sprinkmeier_> error404notfound, disk is cheap. I'd go xfs (mostly because I've used it a little and am comfortable with it). ext4?
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: sudo lshw -C network
<rww> KazaLite: elaborate on "sucks"?
<max82fr> any help with an ipod touch please??
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: if it works, don't knock it
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: in what sense, does it not turn on? has it turned into a penguin?
<KazaLite> if i select the interface on which i need to capture traffic......application gets stuck << this is the case if i launch wireshark from shell using gksudo
<max82fr> it wouldn t mount
<Vigo> Hello. what is the package that is like WYSIWG editor, o what is suggested for a for forgetful user?
<KazaLite> and i do not experience such thing when i use kdesu instead of gksudo
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<max82fr> i have read the docs but doesn t work
<ActionParsnip> Vigo: nano is very wysiwyg
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: does the device show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<rww> KazaLite: Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bug/321943 sound like your problemAAAAAA?
<Vigo> Thank you
<max82fr> im really new
<max82fr> wat?
<rww> KazaLite: I know there's no fix there, I'm just wondering.
<max82fr> no it doesn t
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: its a terminal command
<max82fr> done that
<max82fr> it s not in the list
<KazaLite> yeah...this is what im experiencing post
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: ok, unplug the thing, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: if it doesnt detect then run: dmesg | tail
<KazaLite> post a reply that run wireshark using kdesu and there will be not problem;)
<suzao> hi, still struggling with GFX
<max82fr> are u happy to go through with me to help me fix it?
<max82fr> still not in the list
<exon> i first tried the telnet function myself  is this what need to be seen
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: that will pretty much tell you whats what, does ipod touch have a setting for disk mode?
<exon> Connected to relay.skynet.be.
<exon> Escape character is '^]'.
<exon> 220 relay.skynet.be ESMTP
<exon> helo
<exon> 250 relay.skynet.be
<FloodBot1> exon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: ok run the dmesg command
<max82fr> hang on , how?
<ActionParsnip> exon: ok so we know the server is ok
<rww> KazaLite: It seems to be working fine for me. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<exon> sorry didn't know flooding thing
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: dmesg | tail
<max82fr> it s been 3 days i have ubuntu
<exon> that is my server
<exon> he still need to do it
<max82fr> and?
<ActionParsnip> exon: ok what errors are given when a send is attempted
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: can you pastebin the output
<KazaLite> 8.04
<max82fr> yep
<ActionParsnip> !paste | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rww> KazaLite: Ah. I guess it might be a bug that got fixed upstream between hardy and intrepid.
<max82fr> http://pastebin.com/d7abac171
<KazaLite> ummm......may be
<KazaLite> but im going to post reply:p....so that i can impress my friends later on:P
<max82fr> is that ok?
<sdf2> how can i check if compiz fusion is on?
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<max82fr> i tried that already
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: looks good, itsnot saying unknown device etc
<max82fr> can u help me for next step please
<max82fr> im really lost
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: right click on desktop>change background>effects tab
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: tell me what is selected there
<sdf2> normal means its on?
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: have you installed gtkpod ?
<sdf2> cooldduudde: its on normal
<max82fr> <ActionParsnip>can u?
<max82fr> yep
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: yes, partially
<sdf2> so its on
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: i dont use any of apples garbage but all i can do is websearch
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: wen you press ctrl+alt+right arrow what happens?
<max82fr> when i plug my ipod, a camera icon appears on desktop and amarok starts
<zach_> whats the package that include all the compile tools?
<max82fr> that s it
<rww> zach_: build-essential
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: try : sudo ipod-touch-mount
<suzao> could anyone tell simple solution to get 1280x1024 gfx working? help me edit config?
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: if the workspace shifts physically, its definitely on
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119543-mount-ipod-touch-ubuntu-8-04-a.html
<max82fr> it says Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again.
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: u meant if i ctrl+alt+>
<zach_> thanks =)
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: ctrl+alt+right arrow key
<cooldduuudde> not '>'
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: yes
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: it shifts phisycally
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: then its on. got to terminal and type 'ccsm' without quotes and press enter
<max82fr> help with ipod touch please
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: what does it do?
<optiks> how do i get the taskbar like this: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/72357-1.jpg ?
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: it opens the compiz settings manager so that you can make other settings you like
<mejobloggs> ziroday: is ubuntu-desktop even on the cd? it doesnt seem to be working
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: it says its not installed :P
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: the settings manager is not installed i meant
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: if you run the groups command, you will lsee what groups you are in
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: are you in the group?
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: then go to applications>add/remove search for compiz, select it and click apply
<fosco_> optiks: that panel has nothing special, what do you exactly want?
<Frantic> can someone please help me install grub under software raid?
<max82fr> are u trying to make me mount it via wifi?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | Frantic
<ubottu> Frantic: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Frantic
<ubottu> Frantic: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sivam> is there any link for installing kerberos on Ubuntu
<Milkeh> what's the apt-get cmd to remove a program
<ikonia> Sivam: just open the package manager, search for kerberos and install the packages you need
<optiks> just the panel, fosco
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<optiks> do i need to install anything?
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: to remove the settings add --purge after the word install
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: you should select Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)
<quibbler> optiks: do you mean the panel at the bottom with all the icons?
<fosco_> optiks: the upper or bottom panel?
<optiks> the bottom, sorry
<quibbler> !awn | optiks
<ubottu> optiks: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Milkeh> ActionParsnip, thanks
<fosco_> optiks: it is avant-window-navigator, install and run it
<optiks> thanks
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: it says compiz setup tool for kde
<sdf2> i use gnome
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: don't install that one
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: are you a member of the fuse group?
<mib_semslie> I seem to have lost my gconf2 configuration which is preventing gnome from starting. The error messages have flashed by, but essentially said that gnome-sanity-check failed. When I drop to a terminal and run gnome-sanity-check myself the error it produces is that /etc/gconf/2/path is missing.
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: select the one i told you
<max82fr> u didn t respond to my question?
<mib_semslie> Any idea how I can regenerate that config file?
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: i typed in compiz into the search
<cooldduuudde> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in intrepid
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: did you get 6 results?
<Frantic> ActionParsnip: I have seen those but didn't help, my problem is that grub doesn't recognize my boot partition which is a ext3 fs on a raid1 volume
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: i only get 1 result
<ActionParsnip> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<sim-value_> omg is ubuntuforums cone ?
<Frantic> ActionParsnip: for example, find /grub/menu.lst returns file not found :(
<sonium> I just did "mv somefile ~/. " where is it now?
<mib_semslie> I was thinking I could either purge whichever package owns that config file and install it, or just upgrade to jaunty :)
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: desktop effect manager: kde ... and i only see this result
<exon> sorry i did get phone call
<mib_semslie> but some advice would be appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Frantic: im unsure, i always use harware raid
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: did you update the package list?
<Abracadabra> hello
<Abracadabra> is there a commad similar to apt-get or apt-cache that would list all currently installed applications ?
<Frantic> can someone who knows some stuff about software raid please help me install grub under software raid?
<Abracadabra> *command
<exon> @ ActionParsnip : he filled in telnet relay.skynet.be 25 but nothing happens
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: at the top there is 'show:'. select All available applications from there
<rww> sonium: Your home directory, /home/yourusername/
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: i don't think
<rww> Abracadabra: aptitude search ~i
<Pepelargo> Hi
<quibbler> max82fr: system-administration-users and groups..unlock - manage groups - look for fuse - click properties and add yourself to the group
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: 6 results now
<sonium> sry I meant mv ~./
<cooldduuudde> yup select Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<sim-value_> then its in /
<dook> Hi all. Anyone had problems since kernel upgrade this morning?
<Pepelargo> I installed a SMTP server in my UBUNTU laptop, and sending messages works great, however I got a lot emails that are rejected because no real accound in the receipent, anybody know anything about this? thanks
<rww> sonium: mv: cannot move `foo' to `~./': Not a directory
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: yes it says ccsm for gnome
<max82fr> yeah , ive done that yesterday
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: there you go
<max82fr> i repeat, are u trying to connect it via wifi??
<rww> sonium: how about you double-check that command and let us know.
<quibbler> max82fr: no
<Pepelargo> This is what I get when the undelivered message is sent back to me: host mailserver.confexuk.com[213.171.216.65] said: 504
<Pepelargo>     <CM-Laptop>: Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname (in reply
<Pepelargo>     to RCPT TO command)
<Abracadabra> rww: thanx
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: its installed now
<ish2> it's freakin cold outside, the human race is dumb for me having to find out that urinating while shivering brings erratic results
<rww> !ot | ish2
<ubottu> ish2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ish2> ah, k
<sonium> rww: somefile is a directory
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: yeah now you can go to system>preferences>Compiz Setting manager
<mib_semslie> Is there a way to purge a package and reinstall it without removing packaged that depend on it?
<fosco_> mib_semslie: sudo aptitude reinstall package
<quibbler> max82fr: do not pm me
<sonium> mkdir test
<sonium> mv test ~./
<rww> sonium: it's renamed to ~. in the current directory
<max82fr> well here then?
<sonium> oh. thx
<sonium> here it is
<ish2> rww, someone should put that in the topic, i had no idea that channel existed
<max82fr> can u help me??
<mib_semslie> fosco_: that doesn't seem to regenerate the config files though - is there an option for that?
<Gjangir> hi
<Gjangir> i am arjun
<fosco_> mib_semslie: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<rww> ish2: That might help. You could suggest it in #ubuntu-ops, maybe
<quibbler> max82fr: did you do: sudo ipod-touch-mount
<max82fr> yep all of it
<max82fr> nothing worked
<max82fr> quibbler will u help me starting again cause im loosing it
<mib_semslie> fosco_: that tells me it is "not replacing deleted config file /etc/gconf/2/path" :P
<quibbler> max82fr: then i can't help.....
<max82fr> why?
<mib_semslie> fosco_: thats why I think I need a purge and reinstall - but because its gconf I dont want to reinstall everything on my system!
<max82fr> Oh my god. so many people bought ipods, surely someone here can help me setting it up
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: actually how is this 3d cube working?
<Frantic> can someone please help me install grub under software raid?
<quibbler> max82fr: all what was told you by ActionParsnip should be enough...if it's not..i'm also out of ideas
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: did you enable it?
<sim-value> in compiz settings manager select desktop cube
<max82fr> do u have an ipod touch?
<sim-value> and Turn cube
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: no im not trying to mount via wifi. are you trying to connect the device via bluetooth or somesuch?
<sdf2> cooldduudde: yes
<sim-value>  *Rotate Cube
<quibbler> max82fr: maybe try in the ubuntu forums
<max82fr> no no no
<max82fr> ok let s do it actionparsnip
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: i keep pressing, the combination, and nothing happens
<quibbler> max82fr: no i don't
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: when you do press ctrl+alt+left mouse button and hold it. then drag
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: are you connecting the device via usb or bluetooth?
<max82fr> usb
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: good
<max82fr> then?
<sim-value> it should turn
<sim-value> did you enable rotate cube ?
<mib_semslie> seems like dpkg --force-depends might be the solution
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: try turning it of and on whle the cable is connected maybe
<sdf2> coolddduuudde: and how is like a 3d cube appearing on the svreen? :P
<max82fr> nothing
<mib_semslie> worth a try I suppose
<sdf2> *screen
<sim-value> You need Desktop Cube and rotate cube enabled and 4 Workspaces
<max82fr> shall i need to do that fuse thing you said earlier?
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: well the device is being detected so i would look to make sure the settings in the device are ok
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: yes
<max82fr> wat was it again?
<sim-value> run  ccsm from terminal
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: are you a member of the fuse group
<max82fr> dunno
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: groups
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: yeah on the panel where you see the workspce switcher, right click>preferences> make it 4 workspaces
<max82fr> im new at ubuntu mate
<max82fr> no clue what u sayin
<quibbler> max82fr: system-administration-users and groups..unlock - manage groups - look for fuse - click properties and add yourself to the group
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: 4 columns not rows
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: run a terminal and type the word groups and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: those are the groups you are a member of
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: where is this panel? inside cube settings?
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: by panel i mean task bar
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: are you in the group you metioned earlier
<max82fr> it says max adm dialout cdrom plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<sdf2> i did it
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: ok then you are a member
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: did you see the cube?
<max82fr> ok then?
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: yes... poor microsoft....
<ActionParsnip> forums are down
<rww> ActionParsnip: yep
<max82fr> what should i do next?
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: also turn on 3d windows
<spaceninja> what's nexuiz pro mode?
<max82fr> <ActionParsnip> still there?
<sdf2> cooldduuudde: funny, i gtg go now, laterz :P... high level programming languages lesson
<cooldduuudde> sdf2_uni: okay bye
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: i mean
<sdf2_uni> cooldduuudde: ty for this infoű
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: im websearching hre, give me 3 seconds to research
<max82fr> oki
<cooldduuudde> sdf2_uni: you're welcome
<max82fr> can i have a fag, i ll let u search for 2 mins
<max82fr> ?
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#iPod_Touch_and_iPhone
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: you should be searching too
<max82fr> i have
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: then keep searching
<max82fr> im just losing the will to live
<max82fr> it s so confusing
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: its a new OS so you will have teething issues
<max82fr> i started on amstrad pc6128 when i was a kid
<max82fr> thought was easier
<max82fr> lol
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: its al experience
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080620173412AAoGKkc
<max82fr> im very sorry but instead of showing me pages that i probably already read and didn t understand a thing, can we do it together??
<Sylis> How do I mount a windows ntfs harddrive in ubuntu?
<sim-value> click on it ..............
<Sylis> I plug it in and it says it can't mount
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | Sylis
<ubottu> Sylis: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sdf2_uni> great i'M late now
<adantan_alex> hi i have windows on my C drive and i plan on installing ubuntu inside windows on a different drive can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: like i already said, im not an apple sheep so i cant advise without the aid of the web
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: if your installing to a different drive would it not be better to do a native install to that second drive ?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sory
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> adantan_alex:  if your installing to a different drive would it not be better to do a native install to that second drive ?
<max82fr> im lost
<sdf2> should i always install every, update what is available for my linux?
<sim-value> Did you the last time using it in windows unmount it properly ?
<adantan_alex> no, i already got windows on it
<sim-value> jep
<max82fr> gonna get rid of ubuntu if i can t do anything with it
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ;)
<Cirt> hiya, anyone here good with ffmpeg2theora ? or is there a more specific channel for that? :)
<sdf2> i  managed to get everything working max82fr
<BlaBlax> ciao
<ikonia> max82fr: ok, you need to just delete teh partition and replace the boot loader with windows boot loader to remove
<sim-value> max: lool
<ikonia> max82fr: remember, if you remove the ubuntu partition and don't put the windows boot loader back on, your system won't boot
<Milkeh> anybody know the command to view running processes?
<Cirt> video and audio are out of sync after I converted from FLV :(
<ikonia> Milkeh: ps -ef
<Cirt> not sure what command to try and fix it
<adantan_alex> im going to try installing ubuntu on my different drive on windows and inside windows
<Milkeh> ikonia, thanks
<sdf2> i don't recommend dual boot windows linux
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: i dont own an ipod of any kinda as i think they are a huge ripoff, so literally the only way i can advise is to give you links
<Cirt> thoughts? :(
<rww> sdf2: a large number of people do. Over wubi, anyway.
<cooldduuudde> sdf2: i don't agree
<adantan_alex> i have windows vista and windows 7, if i install ubuntu inside windows will that add ubuntu to the boot loader?
<max82fr> ActionParsnip i appreciate, it s just a real tantrum
<rai> how to install flash player
<max82fr> thanks for all ur help
<rww> adantan_alex: what do you mean by "inside windows"?
<rww> rai: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> rai: 64bit or 32bit linux?
<BlaBlax> list!
<adantan_alex> with the new versions of ubuntu you can install it inside windows
<rai> 32 bit
<adantan_alex> as a application
<ikonia> adantan_alex: wubi I assume you mean
<adantan_alex> not sure..
<rww> adantan_alex: okay, so you mean wubi. Resize your Windows partition and make a Linux one. Wubi can be problematic.
<adantan_alex> any ways.. im going to try
<rai> ﻿ActionParsnip:32 bit
<ActionParsnip> rai: rww's comand is what you need then
<rww> ActionParsnip: did flashplugin-nonfree break for amd64?
<Cirt> so no one can help me w/ ffmpeg2theora ? :(
<ActionParsnip> rww: its never worked properly for me, i always get the .so myself
<ikonia> rww: working solid
<rai> ﻿﻿ActionParsnip:i used sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but its giving The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<kwzhang> Hello,everyone!
<adantan_alex> hi
<ikonia> rai pay attention to the output of "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ikonia> rai: there was a bug a few days ago with the adobe file checksums
<suzao> ikonia: flash plugin worked fine for me
<suzao> ;-)
<ikonia> suzao: I know it works fine
<kwzhang> me too!
<suzao> ikonia: im still trying to figure out this screen resolution argh!
<suzao> lol
<ActionParsnip> rai: you can do it the manual way, go to www.adobe.com and download the tar.gz, extract it and copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<suzao> ikonia: could you help me edit the relevant sections of xorg.conf?
<ikonia> suzao: sorry no
<ActionParsnip> ria: i guess you use firefox
<suzao> ikonia: against the rules?
<ikonia> suzao: no, I just have other things to do at the moment
<rai> ok. thank you
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me with a binddns server how to make a local domain public
<ikonia> NativeAngels: you need multiple dns servers, or a static IP connection
<Caesi> hi, can anyone help me with setting a mnt point for my ipod touch?
<Caesi> thankx
<lwizardl> hi
<ikonia> NativeAngels: those servers need to be registered with the domain registrar, then setup to host dns records
<lwizardl> anyone here know alot about U3 drives?
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<erUSUL> !ipod | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<error404notfound> at bootup I get: http://pastebin.com/m7df480d2 is this dangerous? what does it mean?
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: have already done that
<Caesi> erUSUL: k thanks
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: then mount it there as you wish, you should find it automounts
<NativeAngels> even if your running a binddns server locally ikonia
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: should that be the path in Nautilus then?
<loller> can u tell me powerful browser typically for linux except the firefox
<erUSUL> error404notfound: seems harmless
<cooldduuudde> loller apera
<Sylis> Ok so I installed the third party ntfs driver for ubuntu but it still won't mount my drive
<Sylis> it says it's in use
<sim-value> epiphany
<cooldduuudde> loller: opera i meant
<suzao> add/remove shows compiz for kde.. is this correct for 8.10 .. i dont see anything else about compiz/ ? how do i install it?
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Caesi> ok got it: Ubuntu works very well with iPods, except the iPod Touch, iPhone, and any other future generation Apple portable devices that do not show up as a generic storage device. To sync with these new-generation devices, you must perform an unsupported Jailbreak operation to gain SSH access to the device (the iPhone) over wifi. :) thanks though
<cooldduuudde> !ccsm
<loller> cooldduuudde i get it except opera ?
<cooldduuudde> loller go to the opera websit
<oCean_> Sylis: it probably says "marked to be in use"
<suzao> how to use compiz?
<Sylis> yes that's what I mean oCean_
<cooldduuudde> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: if you mount it to that folder then you can browse to that folder, if it automounts you will need to sudo umount it
<lwizardl> Sylis, that means that it wasn't safely removed from windows
<cooldduuudde> loller: get it?
<erUSUL> Sylis: unclean shutdown or umount in windows
<defrysk> and midori
<oCean_> Sylis: indicating that the filesystem was not cleanly shutdown, because of that it's marked 'bad'
<ikonia> suzao: don't worry about compiz until you have your resolution sorted
<Sylis> well I tried doing the force command and nothing really happens
<loller> cooldduuudde whatever thanks for help anyway
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: if you run mount with no arguments it will show you what is mounted where
<cooldduuudde> loller: you're welcome
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try that
<oCean_> Sylis: the one real option is to boot windows and try to fix it there (what's it called checkdisk?)
<Sylis> hmm....ok
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: can't see it there, but according to that site, the iPod Touch generation is not yet supported?
<connar> oCean_: i have a problem with totem
<|HSO|SadiQ> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: rather, I would have to "jailbreak" it
<connar> oCean_: it says Failed to connect to stream: invalid argument
<Seper> !
<mrglinux> my ubunu 8.10 doesn't boot. i go to live cd and i could not mount my root partion i got mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7,missing codepage or helper program ... when i run dmesg i got http://pastebin.com/m25b9f7e8 my partion format is ext3 .. so what happend for my partion ?
<oCean_> connar: have you shared details with the channel? Multimedia is not really my cup of tea
<connar> oCean_: i have my audio workingwith vlc nicely
<connar> okay
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: i dont know. I dont use apples garbage
<werdnum> Hi, I get this in my Xorg log -- (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600@50"; removing.
<connar> ActionParsnip:  it says Failed to connect to stream: invalid argument
<Milkeh> grr in my stupidity I force closed nautalias, how do I open it again?
<suzao> thanks for the info bazhang ;-)
<Milkeh> don't worry I got it
<fosco_> werdnum: don't worry, xserver discards that unsupported mode
<connar> ActionParsnip: my totem is not working
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: ok :) thanks though
<ActionParsnip> connar: can you expand please
<ActionParsnip> connar: you should address the room rather than just me
<werdnum> fosco_: great, but I put that mode in there and I want it to use it :)
<connar> ActionParsnip: actually i did asked it earlier
<werdnum> My display doesn't support EDID, so I turned that off. I want it to use 800x600 or so, but it seems to insist on 640x640
<connar> my totem player says : Failed to connect to stream: Invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> connar: you were talking to oCean_ not me
<Milkeh> does anybody know the force quit cmd?
<Milkeh> say if I wanted to close conky
<connar> ActionParsnip: okay ActionParsnip..
<ActionParsnip> Milkeh: killall conky
<Milkeh> thanks again
<connar> ActionParsnip: i m sorry about that
<Seper> mrglinux: What type of partition is hda7 listed as when you run: fdisk -l
<connar> ActionParsnip: but please can u help me
<ActionParsnip> connar: np, what is your totem doing not doing?
<m1r> how to configure mobile broadband on ubuntu 8.10 in network manager ?
<mrglinux> Seper: /dev/sda7           16324       19457    25173823+  83  Linux it is ext3
<mrglinux>  
<connar> ActionParsnip: i m able to see the player..but the moment i try to play any video or audio file it says ..Failed to connect to the stream ; Invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> connar: do you have the medibntu codecs?
<Seper> mrglinux: And cfdisk lists it as ext3 also?
<mrglinux> seper : sda7                                      Logical          Linux ext3
<connar> ActionParsnip: i dont..
<connar> ActionParsnip: but i hv my vlc running fine
<connar> ActionParsnip: i m using alsa-mixer
<Seper> mrglinux: ok. First thing I would do is double/triple check all my other partitions and make sure they are correct.
<spiros> hi
<zach_> i am trying to compile a program, can someone look at this and tell me what i might need to do next? http://pastebin.com/d59a757b3
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip: connar i play all my videos without medibuntu codecs in totem
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | connar
<ubottu> connar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: can you advise any then, as a fellow totem user
<connar> okay
<mrglinux> Seper i could not mount /dev/sda7 isn't unusual ?
<ikonia> mrglinux: depends on the error/problem
<cooldduuudde> connar: wen you play a video file in totem, if the codec is not installed, it automatically detects and installs from repos. so most likely this isn't a codec related problem
<Seper> mrglinux: If you want to force it, I can give you instructions. But I recommend making sure that it's 100% the right partition.
<mrglinux> Seper: ikonia http://pastebin.com/m3d9cf79f
<mrglinux> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt -o force  also doesn't work
<ikonia> mrglinux: what file system is on it ?
<mrglinux> ikonia ext3
<ikonia> mrglinux: mount -t ext3 blah/blh
<oCean_> zach_: install libtool (sudo apt-get install libtool)
<fosco_> mrglinux: specify the filesystem type
<Guest45203> what is software use as visual basic in ubuntu
<PoloNorte> ubuntu-br
<ikonia> Guest45203: no
<PoloNorte> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sylis> Ok so I hooked up the harddrive and stopped it in windows and I've got it to come up in ubuntu, however I have a new error saying org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply I assume this is just a "the error didn't show an error" error?
<Dougal> Okies, just found out that {Windows key}+R makes the screen zoom in, so I get a magnified view of everything. Brilliant....
<ikonia> Guest45203: mono - which is the open source .net implementation is closest
<mrglinux> i think my filesystem damaged i try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /mnt i got same error
<Dougal> But... how do I make it stop?
<Seper> mrglinux: To force a clean on it: fsck.ext3 /dev/sda7
<ikonia> mrglinux: maybe you are mistaken that it's ext3
<Guest45203> ikonia:why
<ikonia> Guest45203: beause it's a microsoft product
<connar> ActionParsnip: what shud i do now?
<Seper> mrglinux: ikonia is right, that's why I said make sure you have the right partition
<Guest45203> ikonia: it's ralated any software
<ikonia> Guest45203: no it's not
<ActionParsnip> Guest45203: apparently gambas is vb
<ikonia> Guest45203: vistual basic is designed to run on microsoft platforms, hence why Linux doesn't have a version
<ActionParsnip> connar: i dont use totem dude, let me websearch
<connar> ActionParsnip: okay..
<ActionParsnip> connar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191027
<Dougal> Does anyone know about a "magnifier" function in gnome? I've turned it on and I can't turn it off!
<mrglinux> Seper what do you mean by right partition i sure /dev/sda7 was my root . i can mount all my partition but it partition i can not
<gnuuer> Dougal: It's known bug.
<ActionParsnip> connar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647434
<mrglinux> also i try it http://pastebin.com/m190f4d2
<gnuuer> Dougal: What's the version?
<cooldduuudde> Dougal: its in compiz-config settings
<ikonia> mrglinux: have you deleted any partitions ?
<trebeca> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seper> mrglinux: Usually this error only occurs when trying to mount the wrong filesystem type "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda7"
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: x servers have magnify too, id check he's running compiz first
<fosco_> mrglinux: are you sure sda7 is ext3? (sudo parted -l | grep sda7)
<Dougal> gnuuer: I'm running Hardy Heron. Consider me a newb: compiz-config settings is something I can find under the 'sytem' menu?
<Guest93178> tell me again the name of software like as visual basic
<mrglinux> fosco_: no output
<cooldduuudde> ActionParsnip: i told him the best i knew:)
<fosco_> mrglinux: sorry, sudo parted -l | grep ext3
<Seper> mrglinux: pastebin the output of: fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> cooldduuudde: you are now a bit wiser :)
<gnuuer> Dougal: That's OK. We are all newbie at some of time.
<Guest93178> actionparsnip: tell me again the name of software like as visual basic
<maxagaz> how to open a ssh folder using kde ?
<ikonia> Guest93178: there isn't one
<ikonia> Guest93178: mono is the .net implimentation
<alexex> What can i do, if glxinfo  says that direct rednering is activated but compiz uses indirect rendering? I assume that isnt really good, is it?
<zach_> oCean_, can you suggest where to go from here: http://pastebin.com/d7d88bd93
<ActionParsnip> oooh parted -l is much nier to read
<ActionParsnip> fosco_: ty man
<sdf2> what is "opt" directory stands for?
<Chousuke> optional perhaps
<mrglinux> Seper fosco_ http://pastebin.com/m4e1ba9af
<trebeca> optional crud
<ikonia> sdf2: optional
<Guest93178> ikonia:  but i have come to know that it is used
<fosco_> sdf2: some optional apps
<Dougal> gnuuer: No, i meant "consider me a newb... so i don't know where to find comiz-config settings. Could you help?"
<ikonia> Guest93178: visual basic is not available on Linux, there is .net which has some VB components in, which is ported using the "mono" project
<alexex> i think that could be the reason why my sound is stumbling when im using audio effects
<mrglinux> Seper fosco_ when my system wants boot this was gonig to chek my system file but i skip last night i reser my system with my case today it doesn't boot
<alexex> although my cpu usage is quite low
<oCean_> zach_: seems you need cvs
<oCean_> !compiling | zach_
<ubottu> zach_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seper> mrglinux: Your harddrive may be dieing.
<ikonia> mrglinux: why did you skip it
<ikonia> mrglinux: if it wants to check it, it is noramlly for a reason
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: type ccsm in a terminal and hit enter
<Milkeh> where do I find my themes? there not going into my Appearance Preferences
<fosco_> mrglinux: it seems sda7 is ext3, but it is several damaged, sorry i know no more
<ActionParsnip> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mrglinux> ikonia i don't know because it take a long time.. but if i knew this occur i have not skip it
<mrglinux> so i have to reinstall
<ikonia> mrglinux: looks like youre filesystem is messed up
<Dougal> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ikonia> mrglinux: or your disk is having a hardware issue
<fosco_> Milkeh: ~/.themes (user themes) or /usr/share/themes (system themes)
<Seper> mrglinux: I'm pretty sure that short-reads were what I was getting when my previous harddrives died.
<Milkeh> fosco_, no such file or directory?
<mrglinux> Seper total hard didn't work  means it's better to get backup ?
<rai> how to use google talk in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rai: pidgin supports it
<cooldduuudde> rai: you can't
<Sylis> does kopete support webcam?
<cooldduuudde> rai: yeah you have to use pisgin but it doesn't support voice
<Seper> mrglinux: Are you running on a LiveCD right now?
<fosco_> Milkeh: so, you never installed a user theme :)
<rai> ok thank u
<Milkeh> I went to appearance and went add.
<mrglinux> Seper yeah
<Seper> mrglinux: Do you currently have a backup of your system?
<RSD> Will pay someone to configure vBulletin message board for me!
<rai> how to  use my web cam in my laptop in ubuntu?
<mrglinux> Seper no i don't backup
<omerozkan> hello
<ActionParsnip> !info tapioca
<ubottu> Package tapioca does not exist in intrepid
<mrglinux> Seper my home partition is separated
<ActionParsnip> rai: You might want Tapioca [http://tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/
<ActionParsnip> index.php/Tapioca] it is based on libjingle so it can work with gtalk
<ActionParsnip> accounts for voip stuff.
<fosco_> Milkeh: make sure the tgz file is a valid theme, sometimes they are "more" than a theme and can not be directly installed
<omerozkan> i have not found vbox guest addtions iso
<omerozkan> do u know the download link?
<Seper> mrglinux: I recommend not letting anything access your harddrive until you can make a backup.
<moDumass> especialy the vacuum of space
<moDumass> actually you can probably let that in
<Milkeh> well say I'm downloading from them from gnome-look, should I be looking in GTK 2.x?
<moDumass> if it could go in
<ActionParsnip> omerozkan: for what guest OS?
<Milkeh> fosco_: well say I'm downloading from them from gnome-look, should I be looking in GTK 2.x?
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. can anyone tell me how to fix the following error???: videodev: "\h��" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support
<Seper> mrglinux: What were the first symptoms you noticed?
<fosco_> Milkeh: yes
<omerozkan> xp actiobparsnip
<omerozkan> actionParsnip: MS XP
<mrglinux> Seper what do you mean?>
<ActionParsnip> omerozkan: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.6/VBoxGuestAdditions_2.0.6.iso
<omerozkan> thanks
<ActionParsnip> omerozkan: google is your friend
<onats> how do i configure the other desktop effects such as rotating cube again?
<rai> i have installed camorama web cam viewer but its not working. what can i do?
<ziroday> !ccsm | onats
<ubottu> onats: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<remoteCTRL> i would like to mount an ext3 filesystem from a live cd but i get an error about a version mismatch of libdevmapper
<omerozkan> i have not found sorry
<remoteCTRL> how can i fisx this?
<fosco_> onats: alt+f2 and type ccsm in
<Seper> mrglinux: When you first noticed there was a problem, what were the first signs?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: update that lib from repo, see if it works
<onats> ziroday,fosco, thanks!
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: how do i update a single lib?
<remoteCTRL> hi there btw
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <thing>
<cliffbreaker> videodev: "\h��" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support
<Seper> mrglinux: Have you had your system mysteriously lock up, or go buggy?
<rai> i have installed camorama web cam viewer but its not working.
<zach_> sorry to be a pain, but can someone shed some lite on why this isnt working? http://pastebin.com/d25ab6e76
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: ah kk thx
<cliffbreaker> module for my webczm doesn't load
<BlackDalek> Is it easy to install Intrepid on a pre-leopard intel mac, and is it true that wireless networking doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: bit hacky but itll work
<shivain22> hii friends
<Seper> mrglinux: Have you noticed any unusual sounds coming from your system?
<shivain22> am a newbie to this ubuntu
<rai> ﻿i have installed camorama web cam viewer but its not working. what can i do?
<shivain22> already impressed and looking for more excitement
<ActionParsnip> BlackDalek: the wifi needs ndiswrapper i think, run a live cd and get the output of lspci, then you can research
<paulSterio> hey guys I'm trying to access my mac that has the right ip address of 192.168.1.53 using ubuntu. I ping it and I get a perfect response. I've shared two folders on my mac, how do I access it with ubuntu
<mrglinux> Seper no more
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: i hope so, otherwise i am doomed, cos i cant boot the system even with init=/bin/bash due to some misconfiguraton...
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: in your file browser: smb://192.168.1.53/<share name>
<shivain22> having a problem with serialports with virtualbox
<shivain22> can anyone help me pls
<NativeAngels> can i used a public ip with a binddns server ?
<age6racer> Hi all, I'm having trouble connecting to my router.
<Seper> mrglinux: Can you see the private message i sent you?
<mrglinux> Seper yeha
<age6racer> I'm running Xubuntu 8.10 and have a Thomson TG585v7 wireless modem router
<paulSterio> I tried that but I get an error telling me I should use another viewer?
<paulSterio> is it because my mac is on wireless
<age6racer> I can connect and get an IP but have no network or internet access
<age6racer> Cannot ping router or browse web
<Boohbah> age6racer: does your router run ubuntu?
<age6racer> no
<Boohbah> age6racer: then i am failing to see how this is related to ubuntu...
<age6racer> well, I have two other Ubuntu machines that connect fine
<zach_> Boohbah, maybe its because he's running xubuntu =)
<oCean_> age6racer: you get dhcp address ?
<rai> which chanel i should use for query about compiz config
<age6racer> yup
<shivain22> can anyone help me about serial ports+vbox+ubunut host+windows xp guest
<shivain22> it will be really useful
<zach_> age6racer, are you using a broadcom wifi card?
<oCean_> age6racer: see if 'route -n' returns valid default route?
<age6racer> Ralink
<fosco_> !compiz | rai
<ubottu> rai: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<paulSterio> Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<paulSterio> Please select another viewer and try again
<age6racer> RT2500 i think
<Dougal> Okays, i'm trying to undo the {windows-key}+R magnigier. I've just installed a 4Mb program called ccsm, and it doesn't do anything (hits an attribute error). Does anyone know a *quick* and simple way to fix this? just a button I can push. If there's no quick way i'll just restart the computer.
<paulSterio> why do I keep getting that error
<halfrican> Trying to install VMware converter.. is it in repositories?   ... if so, what's the package name?
<ActionParsnip> rai: head to #compiz for compiz help
<paulSterio> I ping the ip in the terminal and it seems fine
<fosco_> Dougal: ccsm is the way to manage compiz options
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | halfrican
<ubottu> halfrican: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: can you put my name at the strt of sentances addressed to me so it ighlights just like im highlighting yours
<age6racer> Ocean_: I get gateway 0.0.0.0
<darthanubis> smaba is crashing or segfaulting
<darthanubis> evolution crashes if you use copy in a reply email
<paulSterio> ActionParsnip, ok
<oCean_> age6racer: output is most likely couple of lines. Line starting with 0.0.0.0 is default route. Gateway address should be your router address. Check with the other ubuntu boxes?
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: better :), let me websearch
<paulSterio> ActionParsnip, so I've placed the ip into the address bar - and it gives me an error message
<darthanubis> when evolution crashes as well as samba no report is generated by apport
<age6racer> output is 4 lines. I have 2 for wlan 0
<age6racer> destination is 192.168.1.0 - Gateway is 0.0.0.0 netmask seems fine (255.255.255.0
<shivain22> anyone there to help about serial ports
<paulSterio> ActionParsnip, I have no idea - this window doesn't even try and process the ip
<shivain22> whats the server port for vbox irc
<shivain22> im not able to get it
<oCean_> age6racer: it's all about the line STARTING with 0.0.0.0 (first field)
<BlackDalek> Why do I have to reboot ubuntu if I want to plug a TV set into the TV out port of the computer? Why can't the TV-Out port always be "on" even with the s-video lead unplugged?
<age6racer> I dont have a line starting with 0.0.0.0
<oCean_> age6racer: then that is the problem
<oCean_> age6racer: check with the other ubuntu boxes.
<age6racer> yeah I see that I have one on this machine that I'm on now
<shavin> guys i have done some research and plan to re-install ubuntu on my pen drive usng a regular install(not the usbcreator) The reason is that usbcreator does not go well with updates, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6304135 Now the problem is how do i tmpfs to /tmp, /var/tmp and /var/log as recommended in the same thread link. could anyone guide me please?
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: on the Mac, go to system preferences-> Sharing. click on Personal files sharing, then window's file sharing.
<age6racer> how can I change the routing info on the problem machine?
<oCean_> age6racer: if default gateway (e.g. the line starting 0.0.0.0) is missing, then the box has no way of knowing how to reach another network outsitde of the 192.168.1.0 network
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: just got that off a guide
<Dougal> fosco_: Figured out the mistake. I ran ccsm in a text-only terminal, seemed easier to control than my crazy-desktop screen. I worked out that this  was the mistake. Still, for the record, i don't have a clue what 'compiz' is.
<fosco_> !compiz | Dougal
<ubottu> Dougal: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<altrortla> what program i had to use to shooth images with a web cam?
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: make sure the mac is set so it can share with windows clients, then it will use smb
<fosco_> altrortla: you can use cheese
<altrortla> Hi ActionParsnip
<altrortla> hi fosco_
<fosco_> !hi
<oCean_> age6racer: something prevented *this* box from setting the default route. Check the /etc/network scripts
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dougal> fosco_: thanks
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=486982
<shivain22> any chat program which have both cam support and public chat room support
<ActionParsnip> paulSterio: make sure you are using smb
<Dreamglider> good morning
<shivain22> pidgin dont have a cam support
<Dreamglider> not yet
<ikonia> shivain22: your in one - irc
<erUSUL> !info amsn | shivain22
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<shivain22> wats it
<shivain22> am new to irc too
<adantan_alex> hey i have windows vista and windows 7.. and 2 hard drives.. not to mention 4 partitions.. i was wondering if i install ubuntu on a empty hard drive and GRUB goes on it.. if i choose to delete ubuntu.. how can i get the windows boot loader back?
<erUSUL> !info emesene | shivain22
<ubottu> emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1260 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<paulSterio> sweet that worked
<paulSterio> brilliant thank you
<age6racer> The scripts in e.g /etc/network/if-down.d  ??
<shivain22> hii ikonia
<age6racer> In the root of /etc/network I only have interfaces file
<erUSUL> adantan_alex: with a windows install disk details in ##windows
<shivain22> any help on serial port is appreciated
<ikonia> shivain22: what's the problem with the serial port ?
<oCean_> age6racer: I think so. I'm not sure because you *do* get an ip. Only the default route is not set....
<francis> e.net
<erUSUL> shivain22: ask in #vobx
<ActionParsnip> #vbox
<shivain22> but boy im unable to connect
<erUSUL> #vbox
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<erUSUL> :P
<adantan_alex> if i put ubuntu on a partition and choose to un install.. how can i get the windows boot loader back.. i dont wanna keep GRUB
<ikonia> adantan_alex: use a windows recoery option on the windows install CD
<ikonia> adantan_alex: the guys in ##windows will walk you through it
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: you need a windows cd to rewrite ntldr to the boot sector
<adantan_alex> ok
<adantan_alex> thats all i needed to know..
<Seper> mrglinux: I'm back
<elad`> My firefox has gone nuts, and now always displays the "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted" message, no matter how many times I restart it. Help?
<age6racer> oCean_: I actually had it set to manual IP, I have changed it now to DHCP. I still get an IP (different one) and I have the route starting with 0.0.0.0 in the routing table but I still have no connection
<ActionParsnip> elad`: sudo apt-get --reistall install firefox
<ActionParsnip> *--reinstall
<thedark> hello everyone
<thedark> after a year I am trying to switch from Kubuntu to Ubuntu
<thedark> but the step 4 of the installation (the partitioner) doesn't seem to work
<thedark> the fields are all blank and the options are all faded so I can't click them
<ActionParsnip> thedark: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded and verify the burned disk was ok once booted to
<thedark> well I burned it in k3b and it did an automatic md5 check
<thedark> and didn't give any errors
<adantan_alex> i tried to install ubuntu inside windows on another hard drive but didn't show in the boot loader.. i also checked msconfig but it only showed windows vista and windows 7 why?
<ActionParsnip> thedark: it automatically calculates the md5, it doesnt compare it
<thedark> ah I see...
<thedark> is there no way to check it now?
<ikonia> adantan_alex: wubi is quite fussy, installing to another drive may not be supported
<cliffbreaker> please help! try to start xawtv it gives me the following - WARNING: No DGA direct video mode for this display.Segmentation fault
<duxas> free shell ? pm me
<ActionParsnip> if you dont have the iso then not really, thecd has a checking function on it but its essential to check the md5 of the image too
<duxas> free shell ? pm me
<duxas> free shell ? pm me
<adantan_alex> ah, so i would need to install is on the windows vista hard drive to have 3 options to boot from?
<ikonia> adantan_alex: this was one of the reasons I suggested a native install
<oCean_> age6racer: can you ping the gateway that is specified in the 0.0.0.0 line? It's most likely your router's address
<breeze> hi
<thedark> I have the iso file on a usb drive
<age6racer> no I still cannot ping the router
<adantan_alex> i dont wanna get rid of the windows boot loader though.. im only testing out ubuntu because of valves new update that wrecked team fortress 2 servers
<ActionParsnip> thedark: fine, get it checked, then check the cd on the first boot screen that comes up
<yingbo> hello
<adantan_alex> hi
<yingbo> who are you?
<elad`> ActionParsnip, that hasn't helped.
<adantan_alex> ikonia: i dont wanna get rid of the windows boot loader though.. im only testing out ubuntu because of valves new update that wrecked team fortress 2 servers
<ActionParsnip> elad`: ok let me websearch
<elad`> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> elad`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/270303
<adantan_alex> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ActionParsnip> elad`: sudo killall -9 -r firefox
<ActionParsnip> elad`: or simply reboot
<elad`> ActionParsnip, I did. Didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> elad`: basicall, you havent closed all firefoxes
<elad`> ActionParsnip, I rebooted.
<adantan_alex> ikonia: you there?
<ikonia> adantan_alex: yes
<yingbo> 这是在哪里呢？
<ikonia> adantan_alex: `what do you want me to say ?
<adantan_alex> oh, thought you were doing something else.. sorry
<adantan_alex> is it even possible to have a third option to boot from?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: then keep reading that bug report
<age6racer> oCean_: I cannot ping the router
<bazhang> !cn | yingbo
<ubottu> yingbo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kalakouentin> hello, the removal of a programma that was originally install using a .gz through the standard procedure "/configure, make, make install " does it involves something else than the obvious rm of the file in /bin and in /home/username when the original .gz is deleted and "make uninstall" isn't a option?
<kalakouentin> I thought of making a .deb through checkinstall, "re"-install it (thus overwriting the "current installation" and then use apt to remove it letting take care of the possible dependency issues. Any other ideas thought? :D
<ActionParsnip> age6racer: if you set a static ip, can you ping it?
<age6racer> nope
<ikonia> adantan_alex: yes, but as I said, it's quite fussy so you may not be able to use a second drive
<ActionParsnip> age6racer: is it wired or wireless?
<age6racer> wireless, but the same problem happens with wired
<adantan_alex> ok im going to try on the same drive
<oCean_> age6racer: so you did get an ip from the router, but then you cannot ping the router itself? Are you sure the Gateway address in the 0.0.0.0 line == your router's address?
<ActionParsnip> age6racer: are all interfaces marke as up in ifconfig?
<saadibabar> what is the alternative of ISA server in ubuntu intrepid
<age6racer> yes I am sure it is. the line is exactly the same as the line on my working machines
<age6racer> and the router address is correct
<saadibabar> what is the alternative of ISA server in ubuntu intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> age6racer: try sudo ifup eth0; sudo ifup <wireless device name>
<ActionParsnip> saadibabar: whats an isa server?
<age6racer> yes. i now have wired connection too and both wired and wireless eth0 and wlan0 are up and have IP's via DHCP
<saadibabar> Internet security and acceleration
<ActionParsnip> age6racer: have you changed your hostname recently?
<age6racer> for sude ifup eth0 I get "ignoring unknown interface eth0-eth0"
<ActionParsnip> saadibabar: to share a connection, like a rouer?
<age6racer> I dont think I have changed hostname
<age6racer> how/where would I change my hostname?
<ActionParsnip> age6racer: try powering off your router for a minute or so, then reboot ubuntu, then power on router
<Rocket101> firefox crash  every time  i run java
<ActionParsnip> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<age6racer> ok BRB
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: bad java plugin or settings
<saadibabar> ActionParsnip: its one of the roles of windows server ISA
<administrador> hola
<administrador> hola
<ActionParsnip> !ics | saadibabar
<ubottu> saadibabar: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<administrador> gfd
<administrador> sg
<administrador> sd
<administrador> g
<administrador> sd
<FloodBot1> administrador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<administrador> fg
<erUSUL> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mjq> can anyone help me, it appears ubuntuforums registration is not working
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,iam using sun-java6-plugin
<Django84> somebody can help me! a PC connected via wifi doesnt open hotmail.com, but another PC connected via RJ45 to the same wifi modem/router does open it
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: are you using 64bit linux?
<ActionParsnip> Django84: can both ping www.hotmail.com?
<mjq> i have tried registering about three times, each time it throws a PHP error
<ActionParsnip> Django84: does it resolve to the same ip?
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,maybe no  :D
<administrador> i dont now
<administrador> you are stupid???
<administrador> adslfasdf
<administrador> adsf
<administrador> a
<administrador> df
<administrador> a
<FloodBot1> administrador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Django84> ActionParsnip: i havent pinged i will try
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: can you give the output of uname -a
<mjq> ubuntuforums site is absolutely pathetic, you have to be logged in to contact administrator of the site!!!
<jussi01> mjq: try aasking in #ubuntuforums
<mjq> i did, no reply
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,Linux ayman-laptop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> mjq: create an account, its free
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: i686 == 32bit linux
<mjq> thats the problem, it doesnt work!!
<spaceninja> the wallpaper on 8.10 looks really good
<spaceninja> I'm starting to like the brown theme
<agra> Hello, I wonder where to turn to, when I upgraded Ubuntu to 2.6.27 r11 my realtek TL8101E/RTL8102 nic cards failed to work, also my Atheros AR242x wifi card never worked, I've since fixed both but should I contribute this information somewhere?
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,ok  then  how i can fix ff
<mjq> Fatal error: Existing data passed is not an array
<mjq> Called set_existing in [path]/register.php on line 421
<mjq> in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 235
<jussi01> mjq: just be patient in there, someone will come along, just quiet right now
<mjq> thats the error i get
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: check your system for .so files, you could even use java from www.java.com
<ActionParsnip> mjq: site is down then
<ActionParsnip> mjq: go report it in #ubuntuforums andyou could ask the question there too
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,/usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Rocket101> flashplugin-alternative.so  libjavaplugin.so
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,java installed
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: ok what is te output of: file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: well yes it is but its not right or it would work, wouldnt it
<victoria> hi
<victoria> does anyone know about xfce?
<jussi01> victoria: ask in #xubuntu
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,it's .so  file  the  have  no output i cant cat  or  edit ?
<ActionParsnip> victoria: i know a bit, the guys in #xubuntu will know much too
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: i gave you a command to run
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: file   is a command
<jonte_> aaahahh
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: in linux, file extensios mean very little
<victoria> ActionParsnip: yes i know but seems nobody is there right now
<ActionParsnip> victoria: well ask the room, lets see if any magic happens
<victoria> ActionParsnip: i just would like to know how can i change my font color from panel.. from black to pink or blue
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: what does file say the .so file is?
<elad`> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,it's /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so'
<ageviracer> oCean_: No change
<ActionParsnip> !java | Rocket101
<ubottu> Rocket101: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: ^ thats all i can suggest
<CrocoJet> exist some type mixer control for pulseaudio ?
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,thank's for help
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me what this means ^Crndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: operation canceled
<Rocket101> ubottu,thanks too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks too
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: could try: mkdir ~/.mozilla/pluginss; cp /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Guest58177> Salut !
<Rocket101> ubottu,lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: if it doesnt work: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,worked
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: sweet
<Dvlpr> hm
<Dvlpr> guys
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: ~/.mozilla/plugins if for one user to get a plugin, the one in /usr is for all
<Dvlpr> where can i disable selinux?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: maybe it just likes it there
<Dvlpr> i heard its somewhere in configs
<ikonia> Dvlpr: selinux is not on in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info selinux
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,ok   shall i try  now?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: sure, make sure firefox isnt running
<Dvlpr> ikonia, so it means that its not included in ubuntu by default?
<ActionParsnip> Dvlpr: its optional in intrepid
<ikonia> Dvlpr: correct
<CrocoJet> how can I run one program .bin with double click in desktop area?
<Dvlpr> mhm
<ikonia> CrocoJet: depends on if it needs a shell to execute
<Dvlpr> i got a problem with ircd... its getting closed by some unknown resoans...
<ikonia> CrocoJet: what do you want to run
<exon> what is selinux?
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: chmod +x <bin file>
<ikonia> exon: a security layer
<Dvlpr> is there anything like trace in ubuntU?
<ikonia> Dvlpr: stace is available
<exon> a diffrent shell?
<exon> a security shell?
<CrocoJet> ikonia, is a program that I made download (tax program for linux), Iknow how to run via terminal, but is not possible run (install) via gnome?
<ikonia> exon: no
<ikonia> CrocoJet: does it need a terminal environment to run ?
<CrocoJet> ActionParsnip, let me try
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,crashed again :(
<Dvlpr> hmhm
<CrocoJet> ikonia, no, has graphical interface .. let me try chmod
<Dvlpr> can ubuntu close the process without an error in code?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: ok rm the file you made
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,which one (plugins ?)
<CrocoJet> ActionParsnip, after doubleclick show "There is no application installed for this file type"
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: i think you hve to use CLI, or make a .desktop file to hit it
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip ,done
<CrocoJet> ActionParsnip, CLI? what is the meaning?
<ActionParsnip> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CrocoJet> ActionParsnip, via terminal with "./namefile.bin" ... run pretty nice
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: yes, thats using CLI
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> so not possible run via doubleclick at desktop area? (because is more simple and fast)
<ActionParsnip> CrocoJet: you could make a desktop file on your desktop to run the file
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<CrocoJet> understand now
<CrocoJet> thanks
<thedark> how do I check the MD5sum of my burned Ubuntu cd?
<ActionParsnip> something like: sh ./namefile.bin
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<exon> does anybody know somthing about remote desktop controle   ....controling  a desktop over the internet ?
<CrocoJet> ok got it
<altrortla> i can understand when i find this kind of path /home/user/.folder .... but if i look for this folder i can't find it
<ActionParsnip> exon: you can do it with vnc (over ssh for security) or just ssh or rdesktop to used windows RDP
<altrortla> i can't find in this case ./folder
<agra> I'm trying to find the kernel source using synaptic but cannot, why?!
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: try: cd /home/user; ls -a
<exon> but the computer you want to remote need to forward a port in its router?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | agra
<ubottu> agra: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ActionParsnip> exon: yes, and then you would connect to the wan ip of the router
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: "-a" stand for...?
<exon> what port? 5900?
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: all
<agra> Thank you actionparsnip!
<altrortla> azz
<exon> and is this TCP or UDP protocol
<travian_geek> can I use {}{}{}{} inside a function in bash? How???????????
<ActionParsnip> exon: whichever you use, if you are connecting to a windows pc i suggest you try both one at a time to see which flys, or websearch to find out
<ActionParsnip> exon: again, i'm unsure, ask in ##windows
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip , stell crashed
<ageviracer> oCean_: I have just looked at my router's config and the laptop shows up as connected under both wireless and wired clients lists. Everything seems to be fine now but I still cannot connect.
<ageviracer> This machine wirks fine on most other wireless or wired networks
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip , how can i read  ff logs?
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: try removing all java plugin packages and reinstalling it
<ActionParsnip> Rocket101: not sure where they are
<Rocket101> ActionParsnip , ok  i will try  some thing else thanks  a bunch man
<stringchopper> I need some dual boot help.  Ubuntu installed 1st on 2nd sata drive, then winxp on 1st sata drive, now I repair grub, and put entry in menu.lst for windows on hd0,0, rootnoverify, makeactive, chainloader+1, and I can't boot winxp... get missing or corrupt ntoskrnl.exe (but that's not true)
<scorpey> HI
<ActionParsnip> !grub | stringchopper
<ubottu> stringchopper: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scorpey> Help Me
<ActionParsnip> stringchopper: try different disk numbers to see what you get
<stringchopper> ubottu: I have grub repaired, I'm trying to boot into windows now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> scorpey: ask and people will try to help
<ActionParsnip> stringchopper: there are grub guides in those links, they will help you populate the file
<scorpey> help me?
<scorpey> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=50156.0
<bazhang> scorpey, ask a question
<bazhang> !ru | scorpey
<ubottu> scorpey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scorpey> Question in URL http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=50156.0
<stringchopper> ActionParsnip: ok, will look at them, and try different disk numbers too...
<Seper> mrglinux: hello?
<scorpey> can i find help hear?
<bazhang> scorpey, ask in #ubuntu-ru
<scorpey> sory for my english
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: its about windows mobile synchronisation
<scorpey> yes
<ActionParsnip> scorpey: this is all i can sugest. I dont use windows mobile
<Acedip> i've installed computertemp to monitor the temp of the cpu but it is showing 3 temperatures under the header "kernel i2c sensors" , which one is my processor temp ??
<angelomio001> ciao
<angelomio001> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !it | angelomio001
<ubottu> angelomio001: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> scorpey: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install libkcal2b
<scorpey> and i whont use Nokia and Symbian
<ActionParsnip> scorpey: you need a newer version of libkcal2b
<scorpey> but nou i use HTC Touch Flour
<scorpey> and Win Mobile
<Supersaiyan_IV> Acedip, two for each core, and one standard module
<ActionParsnip> scorpey: fine, you still need a newer version of libkcal2b
<scorpey> where find libkcal2b
<Supersaiyan_IV> aceat64, basically your have two modules reading the temperature
<Supersaiyan_IV> er Acedip*
<scorpey> loock hear http://ubuntueasy.com/oborudovanie/sinhronizacija-kubuntu-hardy-i-wm6
<Acedip> SuPeRhAm, well out of 3, 2 temperatures are always same and always a bit lower than the third..
<SuPeRhAm> eh
<SuPeRhAm> what
<scorpey> hear
<scorpey> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/synce.list
<scorpey> добавим туда следующие строки
<scorpey> # Synce
<scorpey> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ubuntu/ hardy main
<FloodBot1> scorpey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuPeRhAm> oh, tab abuse
<Pici> !ru | scorpey
<ubottu> scorpey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<error404notfound> my rsnapshot isn't working. Appearently rsnapshot configtest shows no errors, rsnapshot -t hourly shows the commands that look like fine.. but rsnapshot hourly hangs at the rsync command
<T3rmInAt0r> hi guys... I need some help, when trying dmraid -ay
<T3rmInAt0r> now when I try to mount the disk, is says :      fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<scorpey> hi gay ^-)
<T3rmInAt0r> what is going on?
<Blou_Aap> in a terminal how can i enter a command to run without it being connected to the running app
<bazhang> scorpey, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Blou_Aap> EG: i want to tun one thing then something else on the same terminal
<Blou_Aap> i forgot how to do this
<Supersaiyan_IV> Blou_Aap, compiz --replace &
<ActionParsnip> Blou_Aap: put a & after the command and you will get the terminal back
<bening> hai
<scorpey> fuck
<bazhang> scorpey, stop that
<ageviracer> can someone help me with my DNS please...? I have a laptop that pretty much seems fine but cannot connect to the network or internet (it is assigned an IP by DHCP but cannot ping any other machine or web address)
<ageviracer> I'm pretty sure it's DNS
<ageviracer> my working machine shows different info when I run "sudo route"
<scorpey> hi
<ageviracer> I have deleted /etc/resolve.conf on the problem machine (the working machine does not have one)
<bazhang> scorpey, watch the language
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: users can run route, no need for sudo to view the routing table
<ageviracer> ok
<ageviracer> thanks
<ageviracer> on the working machine the default route lists the gateway as a name (the name of the router)
<ageviracer> on the problem mahine it lists it as an IP (correct IP)
<Riya> hey i am riya
<coz_> hey guys tell me I hvae this right to reinstall grub after installwindows..live cd..terminal sudo grub...fin /boot/grub/stage1    root (hd0) or whatever setup (hd0)
<Riya> i am riya
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: set the gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<Riya> r u there
<bazhang> Riya, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ageviracer> ActionParsnip: What would the line look like?
<Riya>  bazhang i am new in linux
<Riya> say how to ?
<drurew> hi guys...im creating a apt mirror for use on an off line network...im doing this at work ...and would like that no one be able to fiddle with the box while im away. How can i log out while allowing apt-mirror to continue running .... perspectively where do i find such settings under gnome
<bazhang> Riya, do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc > exon
<ubottu> exon, please see my private message
<Pici> !screen | drurew
<ubottu> drurew: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Acedip> Supersaiyan_IV, , well out of 3, 2 temperatures are always same and always a bit lower than the third..
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: heres mine off my fileserver: http://pastebin.com/f13a973de
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: if you use a different network address then change the ip accordingly
<Pici> drurew: If you run your program within screen, it will continue running while you have logged out, when you log back in you can re-attach to the screen session
<Riya> Ya may i know how to change MAC address
<Supersaiyan_IV> Acedip, the 2 lower ones are the straight from the cores
<Supersaiyan_IV> Acedip, the other one could be the motherboard's
<bazhang> Riya, why do you need to do that
<drurew> Pici...will i ruin my apt-mirror rep if i were to kill it ..log out and then log back in using tty1 or ctrl , alt, F1 ...then restart apt-mirror ?
<Pici> drurew: I don't really know enough about apt-mirror to answer, sorry.
<rohdef> does anyone know of a program that can be used to enter and store evaluation schemas (and print the results)?
<Riya> becoz in my college i want to con wifi . that is not allow to student
<ActionParsnip> Riya: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Acedip> Supersaiyan_IV, thanks man..but on a frnds pc . there was only one temperature inspite it being a dual core..
<ActionParsnip> Riya: google is your friend
<ageviracer> ActionParsnip: Still no luck cannot ping router
<Supersaiyan_IV> Acedip, the core temperature sensors module needs to be activate first
<brutus> I have installed the nvidia-glx-new driver but I still cannot enable desktop effects. Could somebody please help me out? My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m1cd18481
<rjd_> Hi. Installed a new monitor (samsung 23") to my laptop. The laptop detects it as "unknown display" (was same with a dell monitor), and refuses resolution more than 1440x900. What tools are there for reconfiguring and redetecting monitors/resolution
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: did you restart networking after editinig the file?
<ageviracer> yes
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: good
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: try a reboot and read   dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> ageviracer: see whats going on
<mm2000> hi there, is ther an easy way to copy a whole directory and keep the user ownership intact?
<Riya> actionParisnip I did that all but i can't browse net i am geting server not fount msg . wat i do /
<brutus> anyone? I have installed the nvidia-glx-new driver but I still cannot enable desktop effects. Could somebody please help me out? My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m1cd18481
<Pici> mm2000: cp -pr, check the manpage for more
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Andry_WorkZ> booooommm
<Riya> ifconfig commend is ok But  ....not getting net
<arcsky> Is there any tool i use for see what RPM my harddrive got?
<Altair> asd
<piloten1975> I accidently removed my sources.list from version 7.04  how can I get a new one?
<bazhang> Riya, con wifi?
<bazhang> Riya, what does that mean
<[biabia]> Sorry if i missed the reply:  if i manually configure resolv.conf, what would cause the entries to revert to the original values? dhcp ?
<amigamia> i see there was an update for today. 1. tzdata. i wonder what was wrong with the time zones?
<Myrtti> bazhang: I suspect it's shorthand for connecting
<blackest_knight1> I have packages not upgraded any idea how i get them to upgrade ?
<bazhang> Myrtti, thought it meant as in 'to con'
<Myrtti> bazhang: *shrug*
<amigamia> haha blackest_knight1 what a name :)
<ActionParsnip> blackest_knight1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amigamia> what command do you use to upgrade?
<bazhang> !upgrade > amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia, please see my private message
<amigamia> there you gon actionparsnip beat me to the command
<blackest_knight1> was using apt trying aptitude now
<Pici> amigamia: See for yourself: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata
<Riya> i have wifi connection but some restriction in college to download . so i have my one MAC and IP in my Sir . In that how can i connect net . I have the command ifconfig eth1 hw ether <MAC>
<bazhang> Riya, so this is illegal? we dont support that here
<amigamia> i removed my top for my 1u server. is it necessisary to keep that lid on the top of the thing?
<piloten1975> I accidently removed my sources.list from version 7.04  how can I get a new one?
<blackest_knight1> still stuck   kde-guidance-powermanager will not upgrade
<ikonia> piloten1975: why did you do that
<piloten1975> ikonia: does it matter?
<amigamia> it sure doesnt matter
<Riya> But i want to update linux .Linux is not supprting Dail up connection so how can i ?
<piloten1975> ikonia: I did a misstake
<amigamia> cant it be rebuilt from installed things?
<ActionParsnip> blackest_knight1: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-guidance-powermanager
<ikonia> piloten1975: trying to understand whay you wanted to do to offer the best solution
<ActionParsnip> blackest_knight1: if that doesnt fly, rerun a normal upgrade and pastebin us the output
<amigamia> isnt there a backup file?
<piloten1975> amigamia: nope
<blackest_knight1> aptitude has sorted things i think nothing being heldback now
<Riya> what is aircrack ?
<ActionParsnip> !info aircrack
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find air
<ubottu> Found: bicyclerepair, libcairo-perl, libcairomm-1.0-1, libcairomm-1.0-dev, libcairomm-1.0-doc (and 50 others)
<ActionParsnip> !find crack
<ubottu> Found: cracklib-runtime, libcrack2, libcrack2-dev, aircrack-ng, crack (and 10 others)
<blackest_knight1> wifi cracking package aircrack
<amigamia> you can get your answer in #remote-exploit
<amigamia> or probalby not since they are all snobs
<DeathNote> HELLO MY FRIENDS
<Riya> how can i install aircrack ?
<ikonia> Riya: please stop discussing this here
<Chikkis> hi everyone
<DeathNote> I NEED SOME BUCKS TO PAY MY INTERNET BILL And a copy of ubuntu plx plox
<ikonia> Riya: you have made it clear you are not supposed to be using this wifi network - so please stop
<amigamia> go ask in #security
<ActionParsnip> !caps | DeathNote
<ubottu> DeathNote: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> DeathNote: stop now
<bazhang> DeathNote, lost the caps
<DeathNote> sry mens
<ikonia> DeathNote: this is a support channel only
<DeathNote> ok i have problem setting up my wifi
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu | DeathNote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<DeathNote> getting hacked everydfays
<DeathNote> getting annoying
<Chikkis> i need help installing ubuntu on my machine
<DeathNote> what is ipfilter ??
<ikonia> DeathNote: a firewall basically
<amigamia> heh Deathnote. sounds like it's some morbid legal note from microsoft
<blackest_knight1> deathnote look at mac filter instead
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd you burned was ok?
<Riya> is there any pkg for getting dailup connection
<ActionParsnip> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ikonia> Riya: it's already installed
<Chikkis> no i did not md5
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Chikkis
<ubottu> Chikkis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Chikkis> i have a dvd burner
<Riya> but i cant connect dailup
<ikonia> Riya: where are you trying to dial into ?
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: md5 checking is absolutely essentialwith disk images so you know what you have is the same as whats on the server and that it didnt get mangled in transit
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: if you have a bad im age, its going to give you issues and md5 checking can save you burning lots of cup mats
<Chikkis> ok
<blackest_knight1> Chikkis can you boot from the cd ?
<amigamia> riya why do you need dialup?
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: if the iso checks ok, then boot to the cd and you can check it as burned ok, then you know its not the cd thats at fault
<Riya> i am from india i don't have any pkg for connecting dilup . can u plz tel
<ikonia> Riya: what are you trying to dial into
<blackest_knight1> riya look at pppd
<ActionParsnip> Riya: If ou want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Chikkis> okay i have celron p3 677 mhz 256 mb ddr1 ram and 80 gig hdd with xp as an dual boot
<amigamia> riya search in synaptic program manager
<Chikkis> yeah i been able to boot  from the cd
<Chikkis> but then i select install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: ok on the very first boot screen theres an option to check the cd
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: then reboot and read the screen
<Chikkis> after some time it hangs
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: if that checks ok and the ISO you downloaded checks ok then your CD is perfect
<Riya> how can i install pppd
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: if the cd is perfect we can start looking at bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !pppd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<ActionParsnip> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> pppoe
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<blackest_knight1> ok chikkas you may need the alt install cd its text based but you may find it works better for you with the small ram you have or perhaps xubuntu would be better initially then add the ubuntu desktop package once xubuntu is installed
<Chikkis> okay
 * ActionParsnip backhands FloodBot3
<Riya> where the ubuntu passward is store
<ActionParsnip> Riya: /etc/passwd
<K> hi
<ActionParsnip> Riya: they are encryptedadn you should NOT touch the file
<Riya> how can i c ?
<ikonia> Riya: you can't
<ActionParsnip> Riya: cat /etc/passwd
<Myrtti> Riya: what are you trying?
<[biabia]> what do you need to do, that requires superuser access
<ActionParsnip> Riya: you have no reason at all to be looking at, sniffing or even thinking about that file
<Chikkis> does ubuntu  spupport celron processors
<ikonia> Chikkis: yes
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: yes
<Chikkis> ok
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: it supports all the way to 486s
<Chikkis> ok
<vanksi_> using 8.10, why is /etc/X11/xorg.conf empty? where can i find the real x config file?
<Chikkis> i have p3 677 hmz
<ikonia> vanksi_: that is the real config - it's dynamic now
<ikonia> Chikkis: it's supported
<ikonia> Chikkis: we've said 3 times
<ActionParsnip> vanksi_: most of that stuff is managed by HAL
<ActionParsnip> vanksi_: you can override it by adding the normal sections in there
<bytecode> ActionParsnip: reading /etc/passwd is handy for determining users on a system.  Also most systems don't store the password in /etc/passwd - they store them in the shadow file... but you know that already ?
<ActionParsnip> Chikkis: your cpu type / speed means nothing. why do you keep telling us?
<Riya> how can i get all ip address that connected in wifi
<Chikkis> oh ok
<vanksi_> ActionParsnip, well how can i add the necessary options to get my middle button working on my tp X31
<NOTEBOOK> HA....
<ActionParsnip> bytecode: regular users shouldnt go poking around that file as it can really breeak stuff so i'm making sure that doesnt happen
<Chikkis> casue i heard from a frnd he said he had issue installing also and he too haws celron
<Chikkis> and other sutff
<ActionParsnip> bytecode: you can store unencrypted passwords in plain text in/etc/passwd, if they are encrypted they are moved to /etc/shaow
<ActionParsnip> bytecode: so yes i knew
<ikonia> Chikkis: the processor is supported, however it is a poor slow processor, so don't expect good performance
<Chikkis> do ihave to worry about motherboards???
<bytecode> ActionParsnip: I figured that was your intention - but I think people have to be more "explanatory" than "don't go in there" - and I've appreciated it when you've helped me in an explanatory way in the past.
<oj_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> Chikkis: it's quicker to try and install it than go through every component if you have no idea if it's supported
<ikonia> !hcl > Chikkis
<ubottu> Chikkis, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> bytecode: true  enough
<bytecode> ActionParsnip: anyone using plaintext in /etc/passwd should definitely be asked to give up and go home ;-)
<ActionParsnip> vanksi_: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/ubuntux31.html#tpb
<ActionParsnip> bytecode: true but it is possible, if not default
<Chikkis> okay
<Chikkis> i got the link
<ActionParsnip> vanksi_: that site will help you set up the whole show
<Riya> how can i fromat USB drive
<Chikkis> thank youi
<ikonia> Riya: open the gparted application
<ikonia> Riya: that will work with any disk
<ActionParsnip> Riya: use gksudo gparted
<oj_> hi, can someone tell my how can i fix this compiling problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/125768/
<ikonia> oj_: it's because you don't have the Xorg header files installed, nothing to do with vbox
<oj_> ikonia, so how do i fix that?
<blackest_knight1> anybody remember the package for streaming mp3 from a server i was thinking slingbox but its not that
<ikonia> oj_: install the xorg-devel package
<ActionParsnip> oj_: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev x-dev
<Riya> where gparated is it GUI or commend line ?
<ActionParsnip> and what ikonia said too
<ActionParsnip> Riya: gparted is gui
<ikonia> Riya: it is a gui - it's quicker to launch it from the command line
<ManateeLazyCat> Can someone help me check which "GHC" version in ubuntu, debian source is too old
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat: `ghc ?
<Tex-Twil> Hello, I'm using the env variable http_proxy to set a proxy but I would like to exclude some IP from the proxy (127.0.0.1), how can I do that ?
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: Search ghc
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: I want to know which "ghc" version that including in ubuntu source.
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat: are you not on ubuntu ?
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: Debian,
<Riya> i typed gksudo that time one window come and asking Run
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: If ubuntu have new version that i need, i will switch to ubuntu
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat: what package in partcular
<ikonia> !info ghc
<ubottu> Package ghc does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> Riya: type gparted in that little box
<Riya> what i type in gksudo textbox
<armedking> Can anyone give me some pointers in a Linux equivalent for Dreamweaver?
<ActionParsnip> Riya: in the run box type: gparted
<adante> hi how can i mount ext3/ntfs partitions with the permissions given to a particular user? do i HAVE to create an entry in the fstab? can't I do it purely from a sudo in the cmdline? i can't see any uid/gid option for ext3/ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Riya: you should have typed: gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> Riya: both words in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Riya: then you wouldnt see that box
<shadowhand> hello, i am having an issue with subversion
<shadowhand> svn: Repository moved permanently to 'http://myrepo.com/trunk/'; please relocate
<ikonia> shadowhand: someone has moved the repo then
<shadowhand> when trying to do a merge
<shadowhand> no, the repo has not moved
<ikonia> shadowhand: join #subversion for svn command help
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: Search "ghc6" in ubuntu source
<shadowhand> and i have tried "switch" and "switch --relocate"
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat what's the exact name of the package
<ikonia> !info ghc6
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8.2-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27026 kB, installed size 127276 kB
<shadowhand> no one in #svn is replying
<Riya> how can i find my USB in gparted
<ikonia> Riya: it will be listed as a disk in the menu
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: ghc6
<ikonia> shadowhand: wait it out
<ikonia> !info ghc6 > ManateeLazyCat
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8.2-6ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27026 kB, installed size 127276 kB
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: I see.
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat: cool
<ManateeLazyCat> Still 6.8.2
<shadowhand> the only thing i have found that may answer it is http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#301-error
<shadowhand> however, this is a default install of the ubuntu svn server, and the location is /var/svn (for svn) and /var/www (for apache2)
<shadowhand> so there is no way that the locations are overlapping to trigger the 301 error
<ikonia> shadowhand: for repo commands, get the subversion guys to help
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: ubottu output testing source?
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat: current stable
<shadowhand> ... i don't need help with repo commands
<shadowhand> i need help understanding why ubuntu's svn server does not work properly
<shadowhand> hence, i am in #ubuntu
<shadowhand> as well as #svn
<Riya> i have more than 7 item two  is unallocated and ntfs and ext
<ManateeLazyCat> ikonia: ubottu can do unstable source search?
<ikonia> !info ghc6 jaunty
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8.2dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 27026 kB, installed size 127280 kB
<adante> hi, how do i mount a partition with permissions?
<sky_> anyone know how i can download video from milw0rm.org ?
 * shadowhand sighs
<sky_> adante: using sudo ? xD
<Pici> ManateeLazyCat: Ubuntu does not have a testing repository like Debian does.  We have a repo for each release.
<ActionParsnip> adante: use -o <options> on the end of the command
<ActionParsnip> adante: mount will need sudo as users cannot mount
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: So Ubuntu source is along with release?
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: But I think Ubuntu is base on Debian's unstable source.
<ActionParsnip> adante: if its ntfs you will need ntfs-3g to get write access
<raven> hi
<Pici> ManateeLazyCat: Partially, but we do a lot of patches ourselves
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: Ubuntu contain all source that Debian have?
<raven> i have a trust-drawpad - is it possible to use it in ubuntu?
<ManateeLazyCat> s/source/package
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: Ubuntu contain all packages that Debian have?
<Pici> ManateeLazyCat: No. But most
<adante> ActionParsnip: but what options? i try uid=x and it just prints the output of mount -h
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: Why not including all?
<adante> sky_: yes but how do i make the partition have the permissions of my user
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: Then i switch Ubuntu for try.
<ubuntnoob>  http://fedoranews.org/tchung/storage/     helped me
<ManateeLazyCat> Pici: I won't switch if Ubuntu lost something.
<DeathNote> hello guys.
<DeathNote> I need your help with Ubuntu
<DeathNote> It is the best OS for hosting server such as WoW ?
<ActionParsnip> adante: try -o uid=1000
<Mixt> hi,  how can i add the bottom menu (in picture) to my linux : http://www.linuxmint-art.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/92774-1.jpg
<ActionParsnip> !best | DeathNote
<ubottu> DeathNote: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DeathNote> I want to create a WoW server such as WoWscape in order to gain 500,000 euros / month
<raven> does anyone know something about DRAWPADS with ubuntu?
<shadowhand> god this is as bad as ##php
<ashvala> Hello, I have a eeepc 701, I cant put it to sleep, I have a derivation of ubuntu called CrunchBang Linux
<Ocelot> hello to all, my os is xubuntu 8.10 ( 32 bit ) and i have nvidia 8200 gpu. So which driver is recommended? The newest 177 or 173? Thanks for possible answer
<ActionParsnip> DeathNote: id use the one you are most familiar with as you will be responsible for config and troubleshooting
<DeathNote> the newestsuch badly
<darthanubis> Ocelot, google is your friend 180.22
<ikonia> Ocelot: ubuntu's hardware drivers application will suggest the best one for you
<DeathNote> acionparsnip you want to create a WoW server with ? donations 50 % for you !!!
<Ocelot> lol, yeah i know but the repo does not have 180.22
<Mixt> hi,  how can i add the bottom menu (in picture) to my linux : http://www.linuxmint-art.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/92774-1.jpg
<ikonia> Ocelot: ubuntu's hardware drivers application will suggest the best one for you
<Ocelot> thank you
<adante> ActionParsnip: it tells me "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors and i'm running two separate x screens.  when my mouse and keyboard focus are only on the right monitor for awhile, both monitors start to dim and go into sleep mode.  only activity in the left xscreen wakes it up.  how can I fix it so it recognized activity in both xscreens?
<Pici> Mixt: You'd need a dock such as awn. Its the avant-window-navigator package in the repos.
<milligan> I have a machine with no storagespace on it. I would like to transmit a 10MB file to another machine. I have access to i.e ftpput .. Is there any way I could send data from /dev/urandom to an FTP server using ftpput ?
<arvind_khadri> !twinview | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<storrgie> anyone know how i can open a .DAA with archive manager?
<raven> does anyone know something about DRAWPADS with ubuntu?
<Mixt> Pici: thanks
<hwilde> I like two separate xscreens.  I don't want twinview.
<ManateeLazyCat> !info gtk2hs
<ubottu> Package gtk2hs does not exist in intrepid
<ManateeLazyCat> !info gtk2hs jaunty
<ubottu> Package gtk2hs does not exist in jaunty
<amigamia> where do you put your web stuff for access? in /var/www/ ?
<amigamia> i forgot
<matamou> hello guys, how do I get my wireless card to work? My laptop is Acer 7720z
<ikonia> ManateeLazyCat: if you want to query lots of packages, you may want to do it in private with the bot
<Pici> ManateeLazyCat: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com if you're just looking to see what packages are in Ubuntu
<ManateeLazyCat> Ok
<matamou> I asked this here once couple of days ago, and got my wireless card to work immediately, but I formatted my hdd and i forgot how :( please help!
<ikonia> !wireless > matamou
<ubottu> matamou, please see my private message
<ubuntnoob> sorry, new to irc. is there a way to filter out the joined/parted #channel info ?
<ActionParsnip> adante: what filesystem is /dev/sdc1 using?
<raven> can anyone help me?
<adante> ActionParsnip: ext3
<arvind_khadri> !ask | raven
<ubottu> raven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxFan> how can i get programs to load at start up?
<raven> does anyone know something about DRAWPADS with ubuntu?
<Gnea> raven: drawpads?
<arvind_khadri> tuxFan, put them in System->Preferneces->startup
<hardisk> hi ppl
<ActionParsnip> adante: then use: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mount/point -o users,defaults
<raven> i thought a drawpad would need no special driver because it works like a mouse in ubuntu but instead of tapping with the pencil i have to use the button - is there any software aviable for ubuntu like for joysticks to configure the standarts of the drawpad?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | hardisk
<ubottu> hardisk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hardisk> Do u know on what IRC Server is localized Ubuntu-FR?
<raven> gnea or "design pad"
<ikonia> hardisk: #ubuntu-fr is the channel
<hardisk> My mistake its on Freenode
<hardisk> thx
<ActionParsnip> adante: did that fly, you will need to: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<brutus> I cannot change my screen resolution more than 800*600. What's the problem?
<arvind_khadri> brutus, using a graphics card?
<adante> ActionParsnip: it did but seems to have done same thing as without the options heh
<adante> ActionParsnip: anyway no big deal i guess i will just do all my operations as root... thanks for your help anyway!
<guest> anyone have problems with ZendStudio 5.5.1 after last update? It hogs 100% of cpu, the second not updated pc works fine.
<ikonia> guest: zend studio isn't an ubuntu package is it
<brutus> arvind_khadri, yes- nvidia 8600GS
<malibu> Has anyone here tried XenServer yet??
<ikonia> guest:  you may want to contact zend about that
<arvind_khadri> brutus, got the drivers for it?
<brutus> arvind_khadri, I have the nvidia-glx driver installed too
<arvind_khadri> brutus, ok just install nvidia-xconfig and then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Dreamglider> i need some help with proxy settings. the proxy is set in Network Proxy but it wont work
<guest> ikonia: ubuntu's updates break it :) so it's ubuntu's problem. it hink last java updates
<ActionParsnip> adante: well, use sudo
<Dreamglider> when i try to update i get ->  407 Proxy Authentication Required
<brutus> arvind_khadri, it says: Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<brutus> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: do you use a proxy for web browsing?
<Gnea> raven: is that a physical or virtual thing?
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: yes
<brutus> arvind_khadri, I actually tried this before...and rebooted...no luck with that....
<arvind_khadri> brutus, ya you will also need nvidia-settings....
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: does it require authentication?
<on5sl> what is wrong with this line?: syntax error near unexpected token `datum=$(ls -lT "$dir"dump/"$liedje" | awk '{print $6" "$9}')'
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: Yes
<brutus> arvind_khadri, when I try to run nvidia xsettings it says: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<arvind_khadri> brutus, in nvidia-settings you can set the resolution to what you want
<raven> gnea physical
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: then you will need to either connect and browse then update or give apt-get your credentials to allow the traffic
<arvind_khadri> brutus, run it now
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: How ?
<brutus> arvind_khadri, nope...same error message..
<arvind_khadri> brutus, just restart X and then run nvidia-settings
<Gnea> raven: wacom makes a highly supported version
<brutus> ok...i'll just do that
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian/
<Gnea> raven: could you please repeat that here? PM won't get us anywhere.
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip:  im on mibbit so im browsing, but i cannot use apt-get nor the update manager it says > The ISA Server requires authorization to fulfill the request. Access to the Web Proxy service is denied.. I have entered the proxy and user/pass in the network proxy
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-136065.html
<raven> gnea shall i repeat here everyting??
<Gnea> raven: please
<raven> http://www.nulime.com/img/id267093/n/Trust-TB-7300-Wide-Screen-Graphics-Tablet.jpg
<raven> i knew that there are no drivers for linux but i only need the main funktion but this only works 90 %
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip: and when i am on campus i dont need a proxy what do i do then ?
<raven> for example i cannot tap on the pad but i have to use the button to klick
<raven> is there any configuration tool like this for joysticks aviable?
<Dreamglider> is there somthing like a proxy manager ? (Like the one i have in Firefox)
<blakeshrt> ls -l nodes -rwxrwxrwx 1 comp root 15 Mar 3 21:06 nodes but as the user 'comp' i get ls: cannot access /var/spool/torque/server_priv/nodes: Permission denied whats the problem here?
<Dreamglider> it? called switchproxy
<Gnea> raven: check these out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<arvind_khadri> blakeshrt, use sudo to access it
<raven> gnea i have no wavom tool
<raven> wacom
<blakeshrt> arvind_khadri: no
<arvind_khadri> blakeshrt, no as in ??
<oj_> ikonia, hey sorry again can u tell me what I need to install to get this working? I tried scrolling up in chat but I can't respond to your reply
<brutus> arvind_khadri, I did that...it said on startup that its running Ubuntu on low graphics mode...i'm stuck on 800*600 now...cannot increase it further
<oj_> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125768/
<arvind_khadri> brutus, which ubuntu??
<brutus> Gutsy
<chuckh1958> Is there a way to get nautilus to recognize my openssh agent, or to get openssh to recognize the gnome keyring agent? I have my key cached in openssh but nautilus still prompts for the passphrase for every sftp server I connect to.
<gmaculo> /whois mterry
<brutus> ar
<brutus> arvind_khadri,
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: export the proxy as blank
<blakeshrt> arvind_khadri: no as in that defeats the whole purpose of having a solution
<Gnea> raven: it doesn't appear that the trust is well known or well supported http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929617
<blakeshrt> arvind_khadri: i don't want to change user to access it - i want to access it as the user 'comp'
<arvind_khadri> brutus, hmmm you need to use the restricted drivers...
<brutus> arvind_khadri, When I go to restricted managers it says the driver is enabled and already in use...
<Oli```> I'm just doing a clean up in synaptic. Is it safe (read: will it not nuke my computer) if I do "Complete Removals" on all the packages in the "Not install (residual config)" status area?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: you could make 2 scripts to set and unset it
<arvind_khadri> brutus, you ran nvidia-xconfig as root?
<kef> can i set different animations for a program window in compiz or does compiz set animations only based on window type?
<brutus> arvind_khadri, Yes, so it did edit the xorg.conf file
<Dreamglider> ok that fixed the apt-get, now how do i get synaptic package manager to work behind the proxy ?
<raven> gnea i know but i only need the main funktion and this works but only one funktion does not work
<arvind_khadri> brutus, ok then now try running sudo nvidia-settings
<Gnea> raven: I was going to suggest ##hardware, but it looks like you've found it already
<arvind_khadri> brutus, sorry gksu in place of sudo
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: theres a setting in the gui, i'd use apt-get when you need the proxy and synaptic when you dont, it may make life easier if they use their own settings
<Gnea> raven: they would know more about it than we would
<raven> hm
<raven> does not matter i can work with the pad and that's important
<raven> tank you...
<brutus> arvind_khadri, *sigh* same error box...Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m5e3b3c9f
<hey`> there's a better alternative than totem?
<Mox`> Hey, is there a specification for hl1 and hl2 servers somewhere?
<arvind_khadri> brutus, do one thing, just try this. in the section modes of screen add the resolution you want. and then restart X , it may work
<brutus> arvind_khadri, but why don't i get the splash screen of nvidia in the start?
<Gnea> hey`: VLC
<DarkKnight> hey i installed XP on vbox 2.1 in ubuntu..can anyone tell me how to get my usb detected on XP
<hey`> I did something wrong, now totem plays video but no sound.
<hey`> alright I'm gonna see VLC, thanks Gnea
<ActionParsnip> DarkKnight: shutdown the vbox, go to settings and make sure usb is enabled, you will need the guest additions as well for decent grahicss and sound
<cooldduuudde> is it recommended to install Kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu? will it cause any conflicts?
<Pici> cooldduuudde: Nope, thats perfectly fine to do.
<blakeshrt> how do i know which users are part of a group when talking about chown and chgrp and chmod?
<rich> hello everyone...anybody got a minute to give me a hand with something?
<blakeshrt> rich: ok sure
<JanKunder> Hi every1. How to change MAC address *FOREVER*? Is it possible?           If not, how to make, that MAC will change after each start (using if-pre-up.d?)??
<rich> thanx blakesshrt......
<blakeshrt> JanKunder: use macchanger
<cooldduuudde> Pici: thanks
<rich> downloaded a file...and is password protected..
<rich> it reads......
<arvind_khadri> brutus, no idea,....you need to set some value i guess
<JanKunder> blakeshrt, ty
<rich> password  woverine
<rich> but it is not wolverine
<blakeshrt> rich: type your question on 1 line or i'm not reading it
<rich> ok
<rich> have you heard of this password problem before?
<Frantic> if I set up software raid, with a paritition for /boot, I set up grub to point to the /boot partition, how do I tell grub which part to load as root?
<blakeshrt> rich: its not a problem
<rich> that is good news blakeshrt
<Serafeim> when i open openoffice it popups with a document recovery and then crashes
<rajdeep> hi
<rajdeep> www.yahoo.com
<A_I_> hello
<mint> Hello
<A_I_> I'm trying to install cups-pdf on a hardy
<mint> in my 8.10 LiveCD my USB HSDPA modem is automatically detected by GNOME Network Manager. But in my installed version of Mint this doesnt happen. I can get the modem up and running the Linux geek rtfm way but how to get it to work like the LiveCD?
<mint>  any ideas?
<A_I_> postinst script hangs on a 'lpadmin' command
<rocannon> Gwibber searches whole networks instead of follows. Anybody had success with it? Better channel for this question?
<Serafeim> any ideas?
<A_I_> any idea ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mint, installed restricted modules?
<mint> I think yes
<mint> apt-get install restricted-modules ?
<mint> whats the package name?
<rich> you still with me <blakeshrt?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mint, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<corigo3> !squashfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs
<daviddolphin> How can I make it so different users can all login to ftp using their usernames, but all have access to a shared folder, but still be in the chroot of their home directory. Impossible?
<mint> thank you
<s3r1alk1ll3r> hy=)
<rich> i guess not
<DarkKnight> ActionParsnip; there's a USB 2.0 EHCI Controller; should i enable that
<A_I_> lpinfo -h localhost -l returns nothing
<KDB9000> hello all. does anyone know if there is an e-mail check program that can check my mail in Evolution without Evolution having to be open?
<A_I_> is this normal ?
<corigo3> Can't load ubuntu 8.04 or Kubuntu 8.10 getting a SquashFS error : Unable to read page block. Have verified MD5 on ISOs and checked the disks for errors. Can't even get to the drive manger to do initial drive setup.
<s3r1alk1ll3r> cranchbang linux
<blakeshrt> rich: if you ask a sensibile question i will help you - you've stated random facts about some garbage - how do you expect me to help you?
<TonyTheTiger> hello all
<arvind_khadri> corigo3, try alternate CD
<TonyTheTiger> is ubuntu the same as unix? (e.g exceed)
<citizen42alpha> TonyTheTiger: Linux is similar to Unix.
<DarkKnight> hey i installed XP on vbox 2.1 in ubuntu..can anyone tell me how to get my usb detected on XP
<TonyTheTiger> citezen42alpha i am learning unix in classes so would i be making a mistake to practice the commands on my ubuntu os?
<citizen42alpha> TonyTheTiger: no.
<TonyTheTiger> or is the command line different?
<citizen42alpha> very similar.
<TonyTheTiger> i see, thanks then. Now i know i can do coursework on my computer.
<bobby> Hello Everyone
<Kottizen> Hello! :)
<Kottizen> I have a problem related to ATI graphic-card. Is it someone here who can help me? :)
<bobby> I was wonding if i might be able to get a little bit of help concerning VNC connection problems
<arvind_khadri> !ask | bobby
<ubottu> bobby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kottizen> ubottu: Ok :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ok :)
<Kottizen> Uh?
<Chris___> Hello all
<Kottizen> Chris___: Hey
<scunizi> Kottizen: ubottu is a bot that can answer common questions when prompted
<scunizi> !ati | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kottizen> scunizi: Ok, thanks.
<Chris___> I am about to set up 10 new email and internet servers for small business. Is 8.10 a stable solution?
<iulianpojar> yes
<scunizi> Chris___: 8.04 is LTS.. long term support.. 8.10 is supported for 18 mths.. LTS for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<scunizi> Chris___: if you use 8.10 you will be forced into an upgrade in 18 mths or less. Not so with 8.04
<Chris___> I am ex fedora and found I had to upgrade every 12 months. I really like the package management on ubuntu.
<cole> hi all, can somone tell me how i can set a user with the least privileges, all i want them to be able to do is use a modem and the web browser ideally everything else i could do with restricting, any ideas?
<tuxxy__> is there a repository with xfce 4.6.0 available or do I have to compile from source
<Supersaiyan_IV> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<scunizi> tuxxy__: from source unless you can find a PPA on launchpad
<dimebar> !policykit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policykit
<Kottizen> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kottizen> Ok. Thanks.
<dimebar> cole: i think policykit is what you're after
<oCean_> tuxxy__: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2008-August/006494.html
<scunizi> Kottizen: if you like the bot you can play with it in #ubuntu-bots
<tuxxy__> oCean_: Thankyou Sir :)
<cole> :dimebar thanx for that
<Kottizen> scunizi: Haha, okey :)
<cooldduuudde> you can also PM ubottu
<scunizi> Kottizen: true what cooldduuudde says.. /msg ubottu !<search>
<mfdavid> is there a simple way to create a script that repeat my steps? Like this: move the mouse, click to open a software, wait x seconds, clicks on a button, etc, ... ?
<Kottizen> scunizi: Ok :)
 * scunizi thinks everyone is sleeping today.. must be the lul before the next release. 
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I cannot open the cdrom drive after burning ,,,, this is the fstab line...        /dev/cdrom   /media/cdrom   auto   rw,noauto,user,exec    0 0
<HoNgOuRu> someone knows what is happening here?
<Seper> It's always interesting to have a new release around tax time.
<scunizi> HoNgOuRu: what version of ubutnu are you using?
<H__> question : parted/gparted does not recognize my UFS partitions, while the MAN pages claim UFS is supported. Any ideas ?
<Seper> HoNgOuRu: You might want to try "users" instead of "user"
<gldtn> hi alll..
<gldtn> When you put something to start on Session should it start as the user or root?
<scunizi> user
<Seper> gldtn: user
<oCean_> Seper: HoNgOuRu no not userS
<H__> HoNgOuRu what does syslog mention ?
<Droopsta> Where can I get the autoSuperGrub.exe? I keep going to websites that are down. I really need to get back intop Ubuntu and the live cd method isnt working for me. Help PLease.
<Huufarted> question for you guys.  I have 2x '[cron] <defunct>' processes, but...  I have no crons set up.  Anybody else ever seen this?
<adante> hi
<H__> Huufarted I have not, but the system has cron jobs of itself too
<gldtn> ok.. I put MPD to start on session.. and I use Sonata as the client.. but it seems no to read my music database because MPD is starting as root instead of the user.. so I have to kill MPD and start as user to get my music database to show.. how can I solve this?
<Huufarted> H__, there are no crontabs in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<adante> i just mounted an ntfs drive of a former vista install, the "Documents and Settings" folder is empty?
<Seper> Droopsta: http://www.google.com/search?q="autosupergrub.exe"
<Huufarted> H__, so unless the system has it's crontabs under another location and doesn't actually use 'cron' then there are none.
<H__> Huufarted those are user crontabs, look in /etc/cron*
<oCean_> Huufarted: ls -ald /etc/cron*
<Huufarted> H__, thanks, checking it
<ANTRat> adante: vista uses /Users
<Huufarted> oCean_, H__, thanks you guys.  You have shown me the light.  Any clue why they'd be defunct?
<H__> track the PID's
<H__> using syslog. cron states whcat it is starting there
<Seper> Droopsta: That's about the best I can do, short of looking at every webpage for you
<Huufarted> H__, don't need syslog.  Found the offending processes.
<adante> ANTRat: ah yes, thanks! (windows support in #ubuntu, love this channel)
<Huufarted> H__, just needed to ps -ef and grep for the PPID
<H__> Huufarted what did you find ?
<Huufarted> H__, I really appreciate the help.  It's a custom (as in non-official) fan control .sh acpi script to control fan settings in a eee
<Droopsta> Seper:thanks, I'll look through the web sites and find something
<H__> Huufarted you're welcome
<Seper> I farted
 * Seper blushes
<mfdavid> is there a simple way to create a script that repeat my steps? Like this: move the mouse, click to open a software, wait x seconds, clicks on a button, etc, ... ? Like a BOT system or something like that... ?
<Seper> mfdavid: xmacro
<gotcha> Just installed und tried gfxboot for grub, but now i've got a huge problem :(
<gotcha> sudo grub-install /dev/sda4
<gotcha> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<gotcha> someone can help?
<FloodBot2> gotcha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfdavid> Seper: thanks!
<Seper> mfdavid: apt-get install xmacro
<Seper> mfdavid: Then search the net for how to use it
<H__> gotcha grub-install says file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly ?
<gotcha> yes
<mfdavid> Seper:  :-) thanks
<gotcha> and i meant sda and not sda4
<gotcha> just mistyped
<H__> gotcha then maybe your MBR is not changed yet
<fasta> How can I make Java applets work in Firefox? Every applet I run gives some kind of exception. It could be that all the applets are wrong, but I think it's this system.
<rconan> is it a known bug that the power applet always shows that my computer is running on battery power?
<krishnan> hi i have a netgear wi-fi connected to 2 computers and i have bought a new hytech switch and connected it to the wi-fi router. but the connection in the switch is not working
<gotcha> how can i change it then?
<xocolate> could someone help me with samba+cups ???
<krishnan> hi i have a netgear wi-fi connected to 2 computers and i have bought a new hytech switch and connected it to the wi-fi router. but the connection in the switch is not working, pls help me.
<gotcha> H__ how can i change it then?
<gotcha> should i just reboot?
<H__> gotcha you can of course retry with sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gotcha> doesn't work
<gotcha> same failure
<Seper> fasta: I recommend trying different tutorials on the internet. Some skip necessary steps.
<Huufarted> rconan, over over the battery icon.
<H__> gotcha what does "update-grub" say ?
<Huufarted> rconan, does it say anything about ac power?
<gotcha> [: 25: ==: unexpected operator
<gotcha> exec: 25: -a: not found
<H__> gotcha eek !
<gotcha> when i type update-grub
<gotcha> eek?
<gotcha> ^^
<H__> gotcha you get typical errors 'that should not happen' :-P
<gotcha> hm
<gotcha> that sounds.... not so good.
<gotcha> :(
<Huufarted> gotcha, careful typing stuff on multiple lines like that.  The floodbots might interpret it as pasting a bunch of text.
<H__> gotcha are you sure grub was installed correctly ? (debian package)
<gotcha> oh, ye, I'm too used to it :(
<Daft_Punk> I am looking for an xchat script that will tell me all the nicknames a certain IP has used (a seen script)
<shavin> in this fstab entry does 'noatime' conflicts with 'relatime'?what do the two options mean?....... UUID=2e30bac8-06a7-4aec-a6f1-3047124fb273 /               reiserfs noatime,nodiratime,notail,relatime 0       1
<gotcha> ye, i used http://kanotix.com/debian/pool/main/g/grub-gfxboot/grub-gfxboot_0.97-11_amd64.deb
<H__> gotcha I have no idea if that's a supported one. I always use blunt 'apt-get install grub'
<scunizi> gotcha: if you have multiple drives install grub on all of them.. most likely it's in the wrong place when compared to the boot order in bios
<xocolate> REGISTER senhairc xocolate@bol.com.br
<rconan> Huufarted: the icon has changed to the AC power one but it says "Computer is running on battery power" when I mouse over it
<scunizi> !register | xocolate
<ubottu> xocolate: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<gotcha> scunizi just got 1 hard drive with vista 64bit and ubuntu 64 bit on it
<rconan> Huufarted: it has also changed to tell me the charge time instead of the discharge time
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gotcha> H__ hmmm I thought 64bit would be the right
<gotcha> H__ should i try sudo apt-get install grub ?
<H__> gotcha I think that's your safest bet now, yes
<Huufarted> rconan, it sounds like you may not have the appropriate acpi drivers installed and set up.  Getting them set up would certainly not be my area of expertise, though.  :(
<H__> gotcha do you have any indications that your MBR has already been updated ? If so you cannot boot at this time, so fix it first.
<Huufarted> rconan, try this.  Search on google:  <computer model> acpi ubuntu
<H__> gotcha If your MBR is untouched (and the rest of your bootloader is also still OK) then nothing bad has happened yet
<Huufarted> rconan, see if any of the results show what you're experiencing now
<gotcha> Hm, i dont know, im afraid of rebooting H__
<gotcha> :)
<beannieman> when someone has a minute can someone tell me what should happen when you type "startx"
<H__> gotcha heh :) what boot loader did you use before your gfxboot install ?
<gotcha> H__ grub :)
<mattze> list
<gotcha> http://rafb.net/p/EqJS9837.html
<Seper> gotcha: See the first four steps on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<IdentifyTarget> I installed a program, lirc, which now starts everytime I boot. where can I edit the file that calls this during boot?
<H__> gotcha that paste looks fine
<gotcha> k, I'll try a reboot now
<gotcha> wish me luck :)
<H__> gotcha hope you have a recovery cd
<Seper> ha
<Seper> I hope you have a...  doh
<Seper> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rconan> Huufarted: I would have thought that if ACPI wasn't working then none of the other features would work
<H__> Seper :)
<Seper> Just testing :)
<Huufarted> rconan, I didn't say it wasn't working, I said not sett up properly.  :)
<Huufarted> sett=set
<H__> question : parted/gparted does not recognize my UFS partitions, while the MAN pages claim UFS is supported. Any ideas ?
<rconan> Huufarted: there's no discussion of my problem on google from what I can see
<Huufarted> rconan, I'm sorry but beyond that there's nothing that I personally can do for you.  It's out of my reach at this point, sorry.  :(
<KDB9000> Is there a way to set up ubuntu to check my e-mail in Evolution without having to have Evolution up?
<H__> KDB9000 you use mbox ? imap ? pop3 ?
<KDB9000> H__, Imap right now, their might be more to later on
<vu> Q: I have P4 2.4 with 512 mem, the livecd boots goes through the entire process, the progress bar completes and then it gets stuck. Nothing shows up, neither a Login screen or GNOME? Whis is this happening?  Checked the CD, it is fine.
<H__> KDB9000 maybe an xbiff descendant can do what you want
<Seper> KDB9000: Perhaps running Evolution on another desktop might work for you?
<rconan> Huufarted: no problem
<Huufarted> KDB9000, are you just wanting it to display a notification if there is mail or do you want it to actually download it and store it without starting up?
<H__> gotcha welcome back
<KDB9000> Huufarted, notification, without evolution being up
<gotcha> H__ thanks for the help, obviously it worked :-)
<Huufarted> KDB9000, right on.  I'm not sure Evolution is going to need to be used at all.  I can only imagine there would be other apps that can simply check for email and display a notification.
<gotcha> so another try to get a gfxboot.. :)
<IdentifyTarget> where can I edit the file that starts daemons on boot?
<n8tuser> KDB9000-> sort of basic idea, how one determines if there is mail in the mail server if one does not log on to the mail server? i dont think you can without logging on
<KDB9000> Huufarted, there is, but it says you need to have Evolution up
<anonymous1112> KDB, is it for gmail?
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I found an answer for you I think.  sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<Huufarted> KDB9000, if you just want to see the app, http://nongnu.org/mailnotify
<KDB9000> Huufarted, that is the one that says you need evolution up to check it.
<anonymous1112> KDB9000 IS IT FOR GMAIL
<Larah>  /newserver irc.astroarchaeologie.de
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I think it runs either independently or with Evolution
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, no caps please. the Imap account is a gmail account yes, but I might be adding other accounts that aren't gmail.
<anonymous1112> http://kcheckgmail.sourceforge.net/
<anonymous1112> i only used caps because you ignored me
<Huufarted> regardless, don't use caps
<Huufarted> !caps | anonymous1112
<ubottu> anonymous1112: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, because i didn't see it. you need to have the person full username and it will highlight it for them on their screen
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I think the mail-notification is the app that suits what you're looking for most
<KDB9000> Huufarted, I was hoping there was an app that could be used without having evolution be up.
<anonymous1112> my 0 key is sticky
<Seper> KDB9000: There is a plugin for firefox "webmail notifier", that checks gmail, yahoo, and others at a given minute interval
<anonymous1112> Seper is right also
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, tab works, at least for my xchat in my Ubuntu system. type part of the name and hit tab and it might fill in the right name
<anonymous1112> im not using xchat brother
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I don't think Evolution needs to be up with this one.  There's nothing on the site that indicates this.
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, it might work for other IRC clients as well.
<anonymous1112> KDB9000:  awesome it does work, thanks,. is that KDE app of any use - http://kcheckgmail.sourceforge.net/
<_VIM_> Tab completion works on most IRC clients these days
<anonymous1112> _VIM_: thanks also
<Daft_Punk> I am looking for an xchat script that will tell me all the nicknames a certain IP has used (a seen script)
<sky_> anyone know how i can record my desktop ?
<archman> Can I just comment out the entry of /boot/grub/menu.lst that I don't need and I don't want it to appear in my GRUB?
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, I am not using KDE and if possible, don't want to add KDE apps.
<PoloNorte> !ubuntu-br
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br
<anonymous1112> KDB9000: ok just trying to help
<Huufarted> _VIM_, it works in MegaIRC, BitchX (It's the name, sorry for the language), and mIRC in Windows as well.
<KDB9000> Huufarted, that link you sent, didn't work
<mr_daniel> I also think that evolution does NOT to be on to make the mail notification work properly. But despite that I have open my evolution every time and put it on my 4th desktop because I use the calender and other features.
<H__> archman yes
<Flannel> archman: Which entries are they?
<PoloNorte> ubuntu-br
<dinesh372> can i access the the encryption algorithm which ubuntu uses for encryption
<storbeck> Daft_Punk: /join #xchat
<PoloNorte> #ubuntu-br
<_VIM_> Huufarted: yep
<Huufarted> KDB9000, sorry, I suck at typing sometimes:  Homepage: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, thx for the help, worst comes to worst i will load up a KDE one.
<sky_> anyone know how to use "recordMyDesktop" ?
<sipior> dinesh372: gnupg is probably what you want
<sky_> i am troll or i nvm
<anonymous1112> KDB9000: what about cGmail.  http://cgmail.tuxfamily.org/
<Seper> sky_: I've used it before
<dinesh372> sipior: where can i find it
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, last I knew, it didn't work with google apps (the gmail account is for school)
<sky_> Seper: and how ? can you say me a correct command ?
<sipior> dinesh372: "sudo apt-get install gnupg"
<hwilde> help my monitor just keeps saying "cannot display this video mode - optimum 1440x900 @60"  I have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and reverting xorg.conf, and hardcoding that resolution.  what do I do ??
<KDB9000> Huufarted, do you know how to make Evolution start at login and open in a different desktop?
<blakeshrt> anyoanyone here used torque/maui/pbs before?
<Seper> sky_: install gtk-recordmydesktop
<storbeck> hwilde: Edit your xorg.conf using those details
<Oli```> Where is Ubuntu's equiv of Windows' HOSTS file? I need to add some custom DNS overrides
<hwilde> storbeck, I did.  that does not work
<anonymous1112> KDB9000: my friend said it works ok for him..
<hwilde> Oli```, /etchosts
<sky_> Seper: not for installing i mean for using
<evantandersen> could i run dual monitors off of two different graphics cards?
<hwilde> Oli```, /etc/hosts    i mean
<storbeck> hwilde: Are you sure your Monitor isn't hosed?
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I apologize but I do not.
<Oli```> hwilde: cheers
<Seper> sky_: Do you have the gtk front end installed?
<hwilde> storbeck, it displays the login screen appropriately and ctrl+alt+f1 tty appropriately
<ravster> Hello all
<sky_> ofc
<KDB9000> anonymous1112, well, I did hear they were going to add google apps to it. I would like to keep it in Evolution (it is easier when i am at home on a slow connection)
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I'm trying out that mail program myself.  stand by.
<wh4vn> I have a problem with skype on Ubuntu, I cannot make call or receive calls from others, error is: problem with audio playback? any idea for help? Thank you
<ravster> My gnome panel just disappeared, and I was hoping someone might be able to help me get it back.
<Seper> Applications -> Sound & Video -> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<storbeck> hwilde: pastebin your xorg
<Seper> sky_: Applications -> Sound & Video -> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<evantandersen> wh4vn go to skype options > Sound and change the input outputs making test calls inbetween
<Flimm> ravster: log out and log in
<sky_> Seper: ah....gtk fronted means gui appz ?
<evantandersen>  could i run dual monitors off of two different graphics cards?
<Seper> sky_: yes
<ravster> Flimm: tried that. I had to do a ctrl-alt-backspace to get out, but it still didn't fix the problem.
<KDB9000> Seper, do you know how to set up evolution to start up at login and open into a different desktop?
<archman> H__ thanks, Flannel, I've got this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3d5a7721 ;;; I want to leave just 2.6.27-13 and 2.6.27-12. Do I also need to "sudo update-grub" after editing it in gedit?
<DarkKnight> in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Sharing%20Folders%20Between%20Host%20and%20Guest  they mentioned about client XP and client linux systems...does client mean guest OS or host OS
<sky_> seper: ok ill try....i like gui appz more than command line
<dinesh372> sipior: i got what u want to say but i want to know how can i access the encryption algorithm
<evantandersen>  could i run dual monitors off of two different graphics cards?,  i mean i would have a radeon 3200 HD and an MSI card. Both work with ubuntu, could i use them at the same time to drive dual monitors?
<Flimm> I'm trying to install hotstuff (server) on my computer
<Seper> KDB9000: Starting up at login is easy. Put it in Session. Putting it on another desktop probably has to be done manually.
<Flimm> Any idea how I can get a cgi script to run? I'm new to servers.
<sky_> seper: thank you
<Flannel> archman: To remove older kernels, what you want to do is just remove the older linux-image-[version]-generic packages in your favorite package manager.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<anonymous1112> what happened there
<_VIM_> another netsplit
<archman> Flannel, no, I just want to remove or comment out those entries to not see them in GRUB boot loader.
<anonymous1112> netsplit... interesting
<mib_sk8lmgg2> hi all, my laptop is not getting connected to my desktop using ethernet since last night, plz help
<hwilde> storbeck, http://pastebin.com/f3bacb400
<Flannel> archman: But you want the kernels to still be there?  Any particular reason?
<archman> Flanner, I don't want to remove kernels (did that job before, btw...)
<Huufarted> KDB9000, I just tried mail-notification and it works pretty well.  It does NOT require evolution, but it does support functionality with it.
<maurice__> hello
<KDB9000> Seper, there has to be a way to tell it what desktop to start up in.
<Seper> Flimm: You have to make it executable. chmod 555 file
<DarkKnight> anyone help me in this in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Sharing%20Folders%20Between%20Host%20and%20Guest  they mentioned about client XP and client linux systems...does client mean guest OS or host OS
<archman> Flannel: apt-get autoremove does not want to remove them, there are still some hardware that uses them, so I heard...
<mib_sk8lmgg2> it just doesnt detect the automatic or manual settings like it used to do earlier
<KDB9000> Huufarted, I plan on trying it out. I thought I already added it but I guess not.
<a3Dman> what's special on the ubuntu DVD ?
<Seper> KDB9000: I'm sure there is a way it can be done, but I don't think it can be done easily. :\
<a3Dman> got all packages or what ?
<sky_> Seper: i got error
<archman> a3Dman: not all but lots of 'em
<Huufarted> KDB9000, it's under the Internet section of your Applications menu
<Flimm> OK, I need to find it now!
<a3Dman> thx archman
<sky_> Seper: Error while parsing the arguments
<archman> np
<Seper> sky_: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Flannel> archman: No... that doesn't make a whole lot of sense.  Whichever one you've booted to you're using, and the other ones are just sitting on disk.  Anyway, another way you can make it so GRUB only displays the most recent two is by setting howmany=2 (line 61 of that paste) and then sudo update-grub
<Seper> sky_: You have that installed?
<sky_> Seper: i have it :)
<Seper> sky_: ok
<hwilde> storbeck, anything?
<sky_> but if i run it it says : eror while parsing the arguments
<storbeck> hwilde: Do not use the @60
<Seper> sky_: Use pastebin.com to paste us your error
<archman> Flannel: tnx! But can I also comment 'em out?
<_VIM_> paste.ubuntu.com Seper
<sky_> no it say only this phrase
<hwilde> storbeck, same thing.  displays the login prompt, then monitor says cannot display blahblahblah
<Flannel> archman: You could, but that won't last past your next update-grub (your changes will be overwritten).  update-grub happens automatically whenever you install/update a new kernel, for instance.
<KDB9000> Huufarted, well that isn't good. mail-noifty makes evolution crash
<Seper> sky_: What phrase?
<Huufarted> KDB9000, mail-notify or mail-notification?
<Seper> sky_: Error while parsing the arguments?
<sky_> Seper: Recording is finished. recordMyDesktop has exited with status 256. Description: Error while parsing the arguments
<Extreme_b> Hi, can someone please advise me on this : in my office, it does'nt have an internet access therefore whenever i wanna installed eg. nfs-kernel-servers package, i do not know still which are the files that are needed in order to let nfs works. any link that i can go to reference?
<KDB9000> Huufarted, mail-notification
<Seper> sky_: Don't give it arguments?
<Huufarted> KDB9000, sorry.  :(  I have no suggestions for you.
<Flimm> found it at /usr/lib/cgi-bin/hotstuff-dxs and it is executable, Seper
<sky_> Seper: no
<archman> Flannel: OK, I'll try. What if I screw something up and cannot enter boot loader no longer? :D What's to be done? (Just to make sure ;))
<Joker_-_> hey, how can I find out if a computer has SATA controller (I dont have physical acces to the computer)? I'd be looking for something like lspci...
<Seper> sky_: Are you running it from the commandline?
<sky_> seper:no ...gui
<storbeck> hwilde: try adding ` vert-refresh 60 ` in your monitor section, and taking out the @60
<perlsyntax> how do i print a pdf file on my printer in ubuntu 8.10?
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, what was the question with VirtualBox?
<Extreme_b> Hi, can someone please advise me on this : in my office, it does'nt have an internet access therefore whenever i wanna installed eg. nfs-kernel-servers package, i do not know still which are the files that are needed in order to let nfs works. any link that i can go to reference?
<Seper> Flimm: I'm not really sure then. It could be an error in your script?
<perlsyntax> i haveing prob doing it
<hwilde> storbeck, http://pastebin.com/f1a0aeb07   look at the end of this log... I think maybe the monitor is fried.  why would it flicker edid
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Sharing%20Folders%20Between%20Host%20and%20Guest  they mentioned about client XP and client linux systems...does client mean guest OS or host OS
<Seper> sky_: Run it from the commandline and see what happens\
<Flimm> Seper: I'm a total beginner, how do I even know if the script's running already?
<Seper> sky_: gtk-recordMyDesktop
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; i am on hardy...XP is on my virtual machine
<perlsyntax> how do i print a pdf file off my print
<Flannel> archman: After you modify stuff, it won't really affect anything until you boot next.  So... update-grub if relevant, and make sure stuff looks decent.  Also, if for some reason you screw stuff up you can recover by manually editing your grub entry from the grub menu itself.
<hwilde> storbeck, lines 505-528 over and over EDID registerd / removed / registered / removed  :(
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: lspci should dhow you sata controller if any
<ganesh1> how to install vlc?
<perlsyntax> anyone know about print pdf from the pc
<Seper> Flimm: ps aux | less
<archman> Flannel: Also, do I need to update-grub after commenting out?
<sky_> Seper: it say "Capturing" but i dont know how to stop it..if i want stop iit
<perlsyntax> i mean printer
 * _VIM_ hides from all the netsplits
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: humk, then it doesnt have one I guess
<Seper> Flimm: That will show the script if it's currently running
<Flannel> archman: If you update-grub after commenting out, your comments will be removed.
<perlsyntax> hello
<bobbob1016> Is it relatively safe to get and run code from google code, as in code.google.com?  Basically this http://code.google.com/p/mythtv-for-iphone/
<anonymous1112> client os is just another way of saying desktop operating system
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, well the first command it setting up the folder for share (on the host, hardy). the clients are referring to your guest OS (XP in this case)
<ganesh1> how to install vlc?
<Seper> sky_: Did you make sure to run the "gtk" one? gtk-recordMyDesktop
<hwilde> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<archman> Flannel, oh...:) Thanks for your help, I'll try it now. So just gedit...
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: that's the line from my lspci -->> 00:16.1 SATA controller: ALi Corporation ULi M5288 SATA
<bobbob1016> ganesh1, http://www.google.com/search?q=vlc+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a  First thing on google
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: yeah I tryed that but since I couldnt find anything concerning sata I tought maybe it was listed some other way...
<sky_> Seper: ah not gtk
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: guess that p4 is too old
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; i executed in my XP command prompt and i got that no network found
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: paste your lspci and i'll take a look
<Flimm> Seper: so cgi scripts are the same as normal processes?
<anonymous1112> bobbob1016: not very kinda that ganesh
<Seper> Flimm: yes
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, did you make the share and tell VB that you want to use that share with XP (on your host system)?
<sky_> Seper: this command open the gui appz...and same error if i run it
<hwilde> storbeck, vert-refresh is not legit.  waht's  the syntax
<bobbob1016> anonymous1112, ?  What do you mean that he left before I could !patience him?
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; i executed the commands as in that link
<anonymous1112> bobbob1016: i believe that is the case
<Seper> sky_: Same commandline error? Complaining about arguments?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sky_> seper: no :)
<Seper> sky_: Use pastebin.com to paste the output to us.
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: nah theres defenitly no sata ports there... I see the ide controller but no sata controller
<Flimm> OK, I get this error when running the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125846/
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: that computer is simply too old. thanks tho
<sky_> Seper: no output
<Seper> Flimm: It may mean for you to check line 411 in your script
<erUSUL> Joker_-_: no problem
<vu> I have a P4 2.4 with 512 mem.  ubuntu livecd freezes just before it can show the login screen? Why is this? Checked the cd, no problems with it.
<sky_> Seper: wait i make screenshot
<Seper> Flimm: I'm not a cgi guy
<gotcha> Hey, can someone tell me command in XCHAT for a button when i right-click a user? The button is called "poke!" and when i click it, it should make /me pokes %a but it doenst work :)
<Joker_-_> erUSUL: do you have any idea why an AMD 2600+ gives less bogomips than a p4 1.8?
<Ienorand> ... what's going on?
<Seper> WTF is up with the servers today?
<_VIM_> !ot | gotcha
<ubottu> gotcha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anonymous1112> vu im running ubuntu on a 900mhz intel atom with 512mg ram and 4gig hdd, so it should be fast enough
<sky_> Seper:http://obrazok.eu/files/wboa53pje8fjp7dyew3i.png
<Flimm> Seper: bah, do you know a chatroom where I can get more server specific advice?
<Seper> Flimm: #perl
<dared> vu: maybe your graphics card?
<Flimm> Thanks
<anonymous1112> vu: its probably hardware conflict. try another machine
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, sorry, had to take care of something. try adding the the share using the GUI
<_VIM_> Flimm: theres #Ubuntu-server too
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, on your host system
<vu> anonymous1112: thats the thing I don't understand, it always gets stuck before the login screen. I can see the mouse pointer on the screen and can move it too.  But nothing else happens?
<Flimm> thanks _vim_
<vu> older version of knoppix works fine.
<anonymous1112> vu: how long are you waiting
<archman> Flannel: looking good? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d764fe4ac
<thanhngoc> e
<thanhngoc> co ai khong
<thanhngoc> ?
<vu> i have waited for as long as 5 mins before restarting the mac.
<sky_> Seper: no idea ?
<Seper> sky_: Can you take a screen shot of the terminal for me too
<anonymous1112> ok... possibly a hardware conflict if its on an x86 mac
<sky_> Seper: no errors in terminal or anything what can help you :>
<Seper> hmmm
<vu> I see the orange progress bar, then the orange screen then the small circular pointer and nothing happens.
<sky_> Seper: btw which command show me which window manager i have ?
<anonymous1112> vu: is it still spinning. maybe try Alt F1
<Seper> sky_: ps aux | less
<Seper> sky_: It looks like gnome to me
<vu> anonymous1112: it stops spinning, but it is there, sometimes it changes to a normal pointer and then nothing happens.
<sky_> Seper: its gnome...
<jodas> Does anyone in here have a ath9k module for their card?
<sky_> Seper: i think i have problems because i have a Compiz ?
<anonymous1112> vu: try an alt f1 to manually bring up menu
<jodas> Does anyone have an ath9k module?
<ZitchDog> I am trying to change file permissions for only directories in a path using "find path -type d | chmod 755" but it messes up on directories with spaces in their names... how do i handle this?
<Seper> sky_: Perhaps: apt-get update; apt-get install recordmydesktop
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, did you just copy and past the code from the link or did you retype iy?
<vu> anonymous1112: what do I do after the alt + F1?
<sky_> Seper: no update...system was updated before 30 minutes :D....and i have recordmydesktop installed via apt ofc
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; i copy pasted
<Seper> sky_: Try running to see if it will upgrade: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<sky_> seper: its latest version :p
<jodas> Does anyone have an ath9k module?
<jodas> Does anyone have an ath9k module?
<jodas> Does anyone have an ath9k module?
<jodas> Oops.
<sky_> jodas: dont spamm please....
<jodas> My bad.
<_VIM_> jodas: :/
<sinnadyr> does anyone got repeat?
<sky_> jodas: i dont have :)
<anonymous1112> vu: If you cant bring up the main menu with an Alt F1. at the LiveCD initial boot screen: press Select F6 for more options then add the following option to the beginning of the options list: break=top Press enter to start booting Ubuntu will start booting, but kick you out to a command prompt; at the prompt type these two commands: first "modprobe piix" (dont use the "s), then type exit  the LiveCD should boot normally.
<Seper> sky_: Well, that doesn't seem good then. :\
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, ok, well I don't think your username is your and the shared is in you/folder. so you need to add your own stuff in. or use the GUI and edit the settings of XP. you can point it to your share from there. also make sure you have a network adapter set up and it works inside with XP
<oCean_> !anyone | jodas
<ubottu> jodas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sky_> jodas: can you try a Ubuntu forums ?
<sky_> Seper: and any other program for recording ?
<Seper> sky_: Take a picture of terminal: recordMyDesktop
<jodas> I checked those.
<archman> erUSUL: You here? I need help about GRUB.
<sky_> Seper: i pastebin it ok ?
<Seper> ok
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; that i copied it and changed them accordingly...later on in the code you see some commands to be executed in command prompt that doesn't work
<jodas> I use opensuse but I can't go in there because they banned me.
<sky_> lol :D
<LjL> jodas: that's your problem, this channel is for *Ubuntu* support
<Seper> sky_: recordmydesktop is the best recorder i know of
<sky_> jodas: you must be polite
<jodas> I am.
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, you have the VB GUI right, or is this on a server?
<sky_> Seper: http://fpaste.org/paste/4943
<anonymous1112> vu: did u get that
<sky_> jodas: i ask if the can unban you ok ? :)))
<jodas> No.
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; i have the GUI
<jodas> Screw them.
<LjL> !language | jodas
<ubottu> jodas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; one question..how do i get this XP a bigger screen that's full screen
<archman> bazhang, you here maybe?
<mustangg2> Is the "create usb startup disc" an installable option?
<Seper> sky_: Run: recordMyDesktop --no-sound
<sky_> Seper: i tried already run it with this - - no - sound and no wm...it say capturing but i dont know where he save video
<sipior> archman: best just to address your question to the channel at large
<Seper> sky_: oh
<archman> Is this looking OK to reboot? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d764fe4ac
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, ok, open the GUI and go into your XP's settings (the Virtual machine can't be running, Host+F, host is normal right ctrl) and go to "shared folders". add the shared folder that way
<Seper> sky_: type: ls *ogg*
<sky_> *ogg* ? :D :D
<vu> thx anonymous1112 be back after I try your suggestions.
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, did you install the addon tools?
<Seper> sky_: It shout have a number after it
<anonymous1112> vu: ill wait
<Seper> sky_: should*
<sky_> Seper: i dont understand
<sythem> So I've got a question about spdif if anyone thinks they can help
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; which addon??
<wh4vn> I can make call in Skype, but noone can hear my voice, I also make some test calls. How can I config Skype to make call normally
<anonymous1112> vu: dont take too long, wife is nagging me to go to bed
<wh4vn> ?
<Seper> sky_: type: ls ~/*ogg*
<sky_> but what is *ogg* ? :-O
<Seper> sky_: The recorded desktop file should be numbered
<archman> sky_ music file format lol
<Gnea> sky_: anything with 'ogg' in the name
<sipior> archman: the file looks correct, but did you add the comments to the earlier kernel lines?
<sky_> ahaaa
<Seper> sky_: The file will have ogg in it's name
<sky_> i never heard about ogg format sry guys :)
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: have you unchecked the skype can control audio levels box
<mustangg2> how can I add the make usb-startup option?
<Gnea> archman: then it should be *.[Oo][Gg][Gg]
<sythem> System: Inspiron e1505 with s-video adapter containg SPDIF audio output. Works in windows. Can't seem to get any signal to come out of it in Ubuntu.
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: not yet
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: turn that off and give check your levels
<sky_> ls: cannot access /root/*ogg*: No such file or directory
<archman> sipior: I'm running 2.6.27-13 now, so I want that and ...-12 to be the entries in boot loader. I don't want to see others.
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, the guest additionals. When you start the virtual machine, under device at the bottom is "Install additional". once Windows is up, click that and it will act like there is a CD in the drive. install execute the install and it will install drivers for your VGA, network, sound, etc... and make it seamless (meaning you can move your mouse in and out of the Virtual machine without using the host button)
<archman> Gnea: oh, sorry...true.
<Seper> sky_: type: ls ~/*ogg*
<erUSUL> archman: what's the prblem?
<sipior> archman: you can uninstall the older kernels via your package management interface of choice, and the old entries will be removed.
<sky_> seper: same phrase
<ZitchDog> hey... i need some help, I am trying to change file permissions for only directories in a path using "find path -type d | chmod 755" but it messes up on directories with spaces in their names... how do i handle directories with spaces in their names?
<Gnea> sky_: you might prefer this one:  ls ~/*.ogg  or  find ~ -name "*.ogg"
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: no change
<Seper> sky_: type: whoami
<archman> Well, the new question here then...is it safe to completely remove all the kernels via synaptic that I do not use?
<archman> erUSUL ^
<archman> sorry
<DarkKnight> KDB9000; i dont know anything about that... i am a little new in that
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: damn... thats what stumped me...
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: maybe there is something'
<sky_> Seper: i am root :-X
<sipior> archman: sure, but be careful that you have at least one bootable kernel :-)
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: what? I cannt understand
<storbeck> ZitchDog: for file in `find / -type d`; do chmod 755 "$file"; done
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: well, my skype wasnt working until i unchecked that box and turned the levels up
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: then it decided to work fine
<Seper> sky_: root can't access /root/?
<archman> sipior: why then autoremove did not suggested to remove 'em?
<ZitchDog> thanks storbeck
<erUSUL> archman: is safe you only need one installed (the last one) but is not a bad idea to keep one extra just in case you mess something installing third party drivers or whatever
<storbeck> np
<sky_> Seper: thats funny :D
<Seper> sky_: type as regular user: ls ~/*ogg*
<KDB9000> DarkKnight, ok, I am guessing that is the problem. You don't have the drivers for your virtual network card so it doesn't work. installing the additionals and restarting should make everything work. then do the windows command to add the share
<sipior> archman: older kernels are retained by default. it's good practise to keep known good kernels around, in case a kernel update causes problems.
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: turn the levels up? What does it mean?
<Seper> sky_: I assume your not running your desktop as root? or are you?
<sky_> Seper: ls: cannot access /home/sky/*ogg*: No such file or directory
<storbeck> sky_: What are you trying to find?
<sky_> Seper: nooo .
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: the volume on your microphone/speakers/ devices
<Seper> ok
<sky_> Seper: i am not troll as i look
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: I turn it to maximum it cans
<storbeck> sky_: ls -al /home/sky/*.ogg
<_VIM_> sky_: you're using the word troll incorrectly, you mean "noob"?
<anonymous1112> wh4vn: damn, i dont know then boss
<Seper> sky_: Run as sky: recordMyDesktop --no-sound
<Seper> sky_: Then pastebin the output
<anonymous1112> trolling is when you intentionally incite peoples anger
<archman> Well, I'm not sure anymore now...cause I've spoken with some guy here, that is also an expert, don't remember his name, but he said that if the autoremove didn't offer them for removal, they might be used by hardware or some stuff...
<archman> erUSUL, sorry again, forgot to address ;)
<sky_> _VIM_: :o)
<erUSUL> archman: well one kernel can not use other kernel's files
<_VIM_> this is what a troll is...
<_VIM_> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<wh4vn> anonymouse1112: ok, thank you1
<Seper> I am not a noob as i troll
<archman> erUSUL, so, when I'm in this kernel, the older cannot be used anyhow?
<erUSUL> archman: nope
<sky_> Seper: IT WORKS !
<ludo2612> hello
<sky_> Seper: tyvm !
<Seper> sky_: yay. try the "gtk" version
<Joker_-_> Any idea why an AMD 2600+ gives less bogomips than a p4 1.8?
<archman> erUSUL, ok, so what do I remove in Synaptic? Do you know the package name (except the version, sure ;))?
<sky_> Seper: i try but i think it will be not work
<sipior> Joker_-_: bogomips is not an especially reliable indicator of performance :-)
<anonymous1112> if anyone is seriously bored, try and watch this for more than one minute : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvZh-Vcrb0
<erUSUL> archman: linux-image-$VERSION
<Joker_-_> sipior: humk, and what is?
<hipzen> Joker: the AMD doesn't really run @ 2.6GHz
<storbeck> !ot | anonymous1112
<ubottu> anonymous1112: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seper> sky_: The reason it doesn't work for root, is because root doesn't have control of the GUI.
<Joker_-_> hipzen: yeah I know, it's somewhere near 1600mhz
<sipior> Joker_-_: that's a complicated question, which depends upon what you want to do with your machine.
<sky_> Seper: i try it to run as root
<Seper> sky_: I mean, it is sky's desktop, not root's desktop
<Seper> sky_: Run as sky: gtk-recordMyDesktop --no-sound
<sky_> Seper: no error :ň
<anonymous1112> storbeck: only lurkers and idlers in offtopic brother
<archman> erUSUL: thank you for your help, sipior, you too! But what if it all messes up? What am I gonna do to fix it? (if I cannot boot anymore? Also, what's the command for the current used kernel displaying in terminal?
<storbeck> anonymous1112: I do not care. Do not spam this room or go off-topic.
<Seper> sky_: Try running as sky: gtk-recordMyDesktop    # Without --no-sound
<BulBulRed> what is a good alternative to sql developer in ubuntu ?
<anonymous1112> storbeck: are you channel op
<sky_> Seper: no error :D
<storbeck> anonymous1112: Read the rules.
<hardo-> archman: uname -a to display the kernel info
<Seper> sky_: yay
<anonymous1112> storbeck: would you kindly answer my question
<archman> hardo- tnx ;)
<Joker_-_> sipior: I'm swapping 3 machines for different reasons. I have a media center that is way too weak, my desktop is way too powerfull for what I do but the media center is still too weak for using as a desktop so Imma swap it with my NAS server. all in all, nas will become my desktop, media center will become NAS and my desktop will become the mediacenter.
<erUSUL> archman: "uname -a" just make sure you have the package "linux-image" installed that is meta-package that depends on the last aviable kernel. that's the only you need
<hwilde> anonymous1112, do you have a support question?
<sky_> Seper: but thank you :)))
<anonymous1112> hwilde: yes
<archman> erUSUL: Linux archman-laptop 2.6.27-13-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 26 07:26:43 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux   OK?
<hwilde> anonymous1112, please restate your question on one line
<bill> cw=Z]PP;5
<sky_> Seper: i go offline bye bye
<Seper> sky_: welcome
<Pres-Gas> Hey, all.  I am trying to remember if the Ubus enable IPv6 and if they do, does it no longer need the sit0 pseudo-interface?
<archman> erUSUL: "linux-image" pack is not installed. How come?
<anonymous1112> hwilde: so, i have this computer, and its running xandros, and my wife changed the password. but she forgot what it was.. do i have to format
<anoop> hi
<Joker_-_> sipior: My choice of swapping boxes is based on "troughput" of the machines. I was testing some other of my servers and figured that the AMD Athlon XP 2600+ was weaker than a P4 1.8, so I was wondering why. I know it's clocked slower but it's supposed to be the equivalent of a 2600mhz from INTEL since it does more operations per cycles.
<erUSUL> archman: install it then remove the kernel you do not use
<hwilde> anonymous1112, that is not an ubuntu related question.
<archman> erUSUL: ok, hope I'll be able to boot up the next time :D
<evantandersen> hey does anyone know if this will work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085670
<Joker_-_> sipior: so, got enough tinformations to understand what I wanna do with the boxes?
<anonymous1112> well, you did ask me if I had a support question.
<berkes> how do I associate filetypes in ubuntu (or more specific gedit)? I recently merged from kubuntu, in KDE there is  a sidewide configscreen for this.
<hwilde> !ot > anonymous1112
<ubottu> anonymous1112, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> sipior: the lamp server will get 512mb, so will the nas, my desktop will have 1gb and the media center will get my actual desktop, a quadcore with 4gb
<dings> Does anyone successfully use the python-pythonmagick pkg. in intrepid/hardy? Seems like it only makes Image and Blob available, and I don't see why.
<tyler_d1> how do I su to another user without relying on /bin/bash please?
<berkes> somehow gnome seems to find my .module files binary, rather then PHP ($ file command reports this correct as PHP)
<Blou_Aap> how can i type a command in the terminal and without closing the command type another on the same terminal ?
<evantandersen> berkes  System > Prefrences > Preferred Applications
<archman> erUSUL: ok, removing linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic right? (Sorry to bother)
<Joker_-_> hence the question, how can I find what machine gives the best troughput?
<berkes> Blou_Aap: terminate the line with an & e.g. gedit &
<hwilde> Blou_Aap, put a semicolon
<tyler_d1> Blou_Aap: to place the command as a background process type &
<hwilde> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tyler_d1> Blou_Aap: 2 commands in-line are separated by &&
<erUSUL> archman: yep if its 2.6.22 *22* ?
<Joker_-_> I'm not talking hard-drive speed or anything, simply cpu + mem
<Blou_Aap> ta i forgot
<hwilde> Joker_-_, try in #hardware
<archman> erUSUL: 2.6.22-14.46. I don't understand the question.
<sipior> Joker_-_: apologies, i was away.
<archman> erUSUL: It's the first kernel I had, back in the time...
<erUSUL> archman: intrepid uses 2.6.27 *27* kernels not 22 those are ancient
<berkes> evantandersen: thanks, but that is not the one I am looking for. That tool only allows a few base apps to be set.
<berkes> I need gnome to recognise that a .module file is php evantandersen
<unr3a1> hey all
<archman> erUSUL: removal or complete removal? (I know the diffs, but dunno what to think here)
<bruenig> hmm
<erUSUL> archman: complete removal is fine
<bruenig> FloodBot3: you are flooding, ban yourself
<archman> ok ;)
<sky_> bruenig: lol :D
<unr3a1> I have a broadcom 4312 (rev 1) card in my netbook, but I am unable to enable monitoring mode.  I have done the b43-fwcutter install to install the necessary firmware, but it still is not working.  what can i do>
<unr3a1> ?
<sky_> Seper: no idea ? xD
<Joker_-_> sipior: lol, no problems
<ludo2612> nobody to help me ?
<Joker_-_> sipior: read back or not, msg me if you have any clue, I'll go to #hardware as suggested by hwilde
<archman> erUSUL: to be removed: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic and linux-ubuntu-modules... ok?
<sipior> Joker_-_: try not to focus too much on processor speed. depending on what you want a machine to do, hard disk speed, memory and cache availability can be far more important. you'll get better advise in #hardware, i suspect :-)
<erUSUL> archman: ok;
<archman> erUSUL: they also appear in the local/obsolete ;)
<Joker_-_> sipior: yeah but in this case thats ram & cpu I need / miss...
<Joker_-_> sipior: all the hard drives are the same, or almost.
<Joker_-_> sipior: everything is "hosted" on the nas
<Joker_-_> sipior: and the nas has an external drive bay (sata)
<unr3a1> so does anyone know what I can do?
<shadeslayer> hey how do i change the sound theme??
<shadeslayer> in GNOME
<amigamia1> how do you setup php?
<shadeslayer> i have sound prefrences open
<amigamia1> when i run an install it just tries to download the file
<storbeck> amigamia1: #php would be a better channel for that question
<amigamia1> ok
<ludo2612> my second screen is not recognized by kubuntu. what can i do?
<shadeslayer> #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> ><
<_VIM_> amigamia1: one way to avoid that is getting Ubuntu Server edition, it correctly sets all that stuff up
<anoop> i am using ubuntu 8.10 need to onnect net using bsnl huawei  ec325 wirless modem pls help me
<_VIM_> and then you can just slap a lightweight window manager on it if needed amigamia1
<Pew^_^> can I install ubuntu on my 1GB usb memory flash drive?
<Seper> sky_: no idea about what?
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors and i'm running two separate x screens.  when my mouse and keyboard focus are only on the right monitor for awhile, both monitors start to dim and go into sleep mode.  only activity in the left xscreen wakes it up.  how can I fix it so it recognized activity in both xscreens?
<hwilde> !usb > Pew^_^
<ubottu> Pew^_^, please see my private message
<sky_> Seper: nothing now
<shadeslayer> anoop: ah DHCP enabled??
<Seper> Pew^_^: Yes, with great difficulty :)
<storbeck> Pew^_^: You can put a livecd on it.
<anoop> what it mean?
<vu> is anonymous1112 still here
<Seper> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pew^_^> my question was, how much size does ubuntu need after installation?
<storbeck> vu: Why?
<anoop> pls tell in detail
<nooblyalmostid> could someone direct a noob where to go before asking simple questions?
<vu> stobeck: i needed to thank him again.
<hipzen> Pew^_^: depends on how much you install
<anoop> heloooo help me
<storbeck> He's here, but I think he's idling.
<storbeck> You might want to PM him.
<Pew^_^> hipzen: say a standard installation? I have the 600mb iso
<b4cchus> nooblyalmostid: google
<godowner> Anyone here like an expert in sound? I have a very noisy speaker problem, only on ubuntu, only sometimes
<unr3a1> Pew^_^: a 1GB flashdrive would be enough to install Ubuntu onto it.
<anoop> heloooo
<amy__> hey guys
<Pew^_^> will I have at least 100 MB free to work with? :)
<Seper> anoop: I have a  huawei
<ludo2612> my second screen is not recognized by kubuntu. what can i do ?
<unr3a1> Pew^_^: don't know how much space you would have left on the drive, but to setup a USB stick as a bootable OS, a 1GB would be fine.
<ludo2612> #kubuntu doesn't work!
<Seper> anoop: Mine is ec228
<nooblyalmostid> Yes.. Ive been to google, and finally figured out how to get root internet access using a zte ac8700 usb modem.. but erm.. when I try following the advice in the same places to get the access for non-root.. something dosn't work.. thanks for the google idea.
<hipzen> Pew^_^: not sure you will in a "standard" installation (what is a standard inst anyway?) - but you could fit it onto a 1GB USB stick
<_VIM_> !doesntwork | ludo2612
<ubottu> ludo2612: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<torsten_> hello. i have a problem with open certain pdfs in ubuntu. im new to linux, pls help
<Pew^_^> I have one more question. does Ubuntu include a C and C++ compiler with it?
<godowner> Anyone here like an expert in sound? I have a very noisy speaker problem, only on ubuntu, only sometimes, please help...
<sipior> Pew^_^: sure does
<hipzen> Pew^_^: yes, GCC is standard
<archman> erUSUL: Everything went well! thank you for your help. :)
<Pew^_^> ok, thanks. off to try to install it on the USB, later guys!
<unr3a1> Pew^_^: yes, it includes GCC as part of its standard install
<erUSUL> archman: no problem
<anoop> any body pls help me to conect net using huawei usb modem
<godowner> Can't anyone help me?
<nooblyalmostid> chat the response I get each time I try to connect as a non-root acct is
<hipzen> godowner: can you be a bit more specific?
<nooblyalmostid> --> The PPP daemon has died: No root priv error (exit code = 3)
<nooblyalmostid> I have tried adding "noauth" to a user file in /etc/ppp/peers
<godowner> Its like a crumpling noise, i don't know how to explain it, like if you were pulling out speakers while they are still ON...
<max82fr> hi guys!!
<dma> hi all
<Ghoul> what was the program called to control multiple monitors?
<ludo2612> ubottu: when i try to enter on the #kubuntu channel, i am redirecting to #ubuntu-proxy-users and a bot say me that I would connect me on #ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hipzen> godowner: ah... could be the cable...
<max82fr> can anyone help me to set up my ipod touch via US
<max82fr> ?
<godowner> nono
<max82fr> PLease
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: is your login a member of the "dialout" group? also, how are you starting pppd?
<godowner> only happens on ubuntu
<godowner> XP works fine
<unr3a1> so does anyone know what I can do?
<dings> godowner: find out what soundcard you have and what driver/module (play with lspci and lsmod). Check if the logs says anything (/var/log). And try to phrase a more spesific question.
<dma> how can i make some traductions?
<dma> i can translate english to spanish or catalan and viceversa
<_VIM_> ludo2612: sounds like you were banned, try asking in #Ubuntu-ops
<nooblyalmostid> I am starting pppd by entering the following in a terminal "mvdial mdsl"
<torsten_> hello. i have a problem with open certain pdfs in ubuntu. im new to linux, pls help
<jpds> !rosetta | dma
<ubottu> dma: rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language. See https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<nooblyalmostid> if I use sudo mvdial mdsl .. it gives me access but only for "root" usage.
<unr3a1> torsten_: what kind of problems?
<max82fr> IPOD Touch set up anyone Please
<nooblyalmostid> right now I am on irc because I entered the sudo sirc command if I had tried just sirc the internet isn't available.
<torsten_> when i open the pdf it shows it for 1-2 seconds and then crashes
<ludo2612> _VIM_: thank you
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m26048831 - how can I do that? :S
<amigamia1> isnt there a simple installation procedure for php?
<torsten_> i tried every pdf viewer there is
<garrettt> i am  running 8.10 and for some reason it is not recognizing my built in web cam. I have installed skype and cheese and neither recognize my web cam.
<unr3a1> torsten_: do you get any error messages?
<amigamia1> i searched in the program manager and i chose the php5 but it still is tryingto download the install file
<berkes> torsten_: what does the commandline command "file"  tell you about the PDF you are viewing?
<torsten_> unr3al yes with okular but not with other programs
<unr3a1> torsten_: what error do you get?
<torsten_> "The application Okular (okular) crashed and caused the signal 8 (SIGFPE)."
<berkes> torsten_: try "file ~/path/to/file.pdf"
<torsten_> i googled it
<amy__> max82fr: why don't you go to windows chatline, they will be more than welcome to help you on there
<theholyduck> sooo.. i just installed ubuntu for the first time to do some testing. and it seems to lock up under high i-o, (like merging a video and audio stream into a video file or large copies) caps and scroll lock both start blinking and i cant do anything but hit reset. anyone got a clue WHY this would happen?
<berkes> theholyduck: several
<max82fr> <amy__> or ubuntu?!?
<_VIM_> max82fr:  try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<theholyduck> berkes, well i've never seen it happen on any other distro :P
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: can you check if your login is a member of the "dip" group? you can check with the command "groups"
<brant> I have a system that had a hard drive issue after a power failure in our warehouse. I booted a rescue disc and ran fsck  it found lots of errors and fixed them but it got short reads and deleted a ton of files
<theholyduck> it doesnt happen on my debian install. doesnt happen on my arch install. doesnt happen on my lunar install :P
<max82fr> does anyone have an ipod touch here??!!
<brant> including apt-get and such
<theholyduck> all of wich run roughly the same kernel :P
<nooblyalmostid> yes my login has dips listed in groups
<brant> so now I need to fix the system but I can't via apt
<brant> also it deleted python
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: dip, not dips
<berkes> theholyduck: still not very specific. Could be anything. Maybe try starting with disabling desktop effects?
<amy__> max82fr: ubuntu won't be able to help you
<brant> my fileservers files are all still intact
<PoloNorte> ubuntu-br
<theholyduck> berkes, allready disabled
<nooblyalmostid> correct dip sorry I tried to type too fast.
<berkes> kay. theholyduck, anything in the logs?
<max82fr> <amy__> Well im not running a windows, am I?!
<PoloNorte> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_VIM_> !attitude | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<theholyduck> berkes, what logs would i check? i get no messages about crashes after starting up again
<PoloNorte> !ubuntu-br
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-br
<brant> so is there any way to do a repair install from the original cd so that I can fix the system without reinstalling it and losing my config files and such? I could back them up and all but this is preferable.
<pbeanbag> stupid question.  i just upgraded from hardy to intrepid.  my wireless strength/networking icon is gone from the systemtray area in the upper right.  how do i get it back?
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: and if you head to "System -> Administration -> Users and Groups", do you have a check next to "Connect to internet via modem"?
<PoloNorte> ajuda em portugues
<_VIM_> PoloNorte:  type /join #ubuntu-br
<max82fr> <_VIM_> i know but why talking about windows
<brant> pbeanbag, try alt F2 and typing nm-applet
<amy__> max82fr: type this command:      /join #windows
<torsten_> cant open it :(
<_VIM_> Why are you guys redirecting him to #windows for an ipod question?
<PoloNorte> thank you vim
<berkes> theholyduck: nothing in /var/logs that gives a hint? e.g. something about a certain filesystem not being able to be mounted? anything?
<_VIM_> PoloNorte:  :)
<nooblyalmostid> sipior: yes
<pbeanbag> brant: thats it thanks.  is this going to launch every time i restart now?
<brant> if that fixes it pbeanbag then go system --> preferences --> session
<unr3a1> torsten_: is there an error?
<max82fr> is it only for windows users??
<torsten_> no such file or directory
<brant> and make sure to add it to startup items
<theholyduck> berkes, i'll take a look around
<torsten_> i used file ~/home/torsten/name.pdf
<unr3a1> torsten_: sounds like a corrupt file
<mikeman1> Hey guys have a Q: I am looking to automate a few browsers tasks, so I wanted to load up firefox and have it automatically fill out the needed data and submit form, I dont wanna post via php/perl/etc I'd like to have the actual browser do it. Anyone have an idea what language I could do that in?
<torsten_> hm works on my windows though...
<torsten_> maybe i should recopy it
<torsten_> it opens for a second though
<torsten_> and i can see the writing
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: anything interesting show up in the log files /var/log/daemon.log and /var/log/messages when you attempt to connect?
<pbeanbag> brant: its in there already, this is my first reboot since upgrading, for whatever reason it didnt load.  either way, fixed now.  thanks for the quick reply :)
<brant> np :)
<berkes> torsten_: ~/home/torsten is wrong.
<theholyduck> berkes, but all my filesystems are working perfectly :P
<theholyduck> the crashes just seems to happen on high io :P
<berkes> should be /home/torsten/name.pdf
<theholyduck> i am using lvm and xfs though. wich arent exactly standard ubuntu.
<berkes> or ~/name.pdf, ~ is an alias for your hoedir torsten
<nooblyalmostid> sipior: vaio-laptop pppd[7345]: must be root to run /usr/sbin/pppd, since it is not setuid-root
<torsten_> still does say no such file or directory
<berkes> theholyduck: continue the guessing game: memory? what does "free" tell you?
<Padraig> guys, I want to use ubuntu, but what is the advandage over it than, say, fedora?
<unr3a1> didnt see the ~ before, berkes.  nice catch
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: what are the permissions of /usr/sbin/pppd?
<brant> Padraig, it depends on your needs.  :) I'm sure each has its advantage and disadvantages
<berkes> torsten_: try "ls" first. to see if the file is there?
<theholyduck> berkes, well over 3gb free memory
<Padraig> Brant: Just general desktop use/programming.
<Padraig> also, is there C# support?
<brant> Padraig, the difference is probably somewhat nominal. There is good C# support
<berkes> theholyduck: I had some problems with swap not mounting correct in the past on ubuntu, hence the guess. Now I am out of ammo.
<torsten_> it shows me the green path file
<b4cchus> only via mono
<brant> I prefer ubuntu because I prefer debs over rpms
<Titan8990> Padraig, mono is available in all linux distros
<Padraig> mono?
<b4cchus> open source .net runtime
<Titan8990> !info mono
<b4cchus> but it's not 100%
<brant> I feel that the package manager in ubuntu/debian is superior to the RPM systems but its an opinion.
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<theholyduck> brant, i prefer debian over ubuntu because ubuntu is packaged even worse than debian :P
<theholyduck> but whatever :P
<Padraig> thanks.
<Padraig> :)
<nooblyalmostid> ;sipior: for dip it is read only
<theholyduck> berkes, nothing useful in messages though
<theholyduck> as in var/log/messages
<brant> ubottu, try installing monodevelop :) that should get you mono and all development packages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: you can set the setuid bit with "sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/pppd". understand however that that has some (probably minor) consequences for the security of your system.
<torsten_> the file is not corrupt
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: no execute for dip?
<torsten_> it works on windows
<brant> theholyduck, maybe, :) Ubuntu releases a bit more often though, and is more up to date unless I use the unstable repositories in debian
<torsten_> berkes, now it shows me pdf file ver 1.4
<theholyduck> brant, i always use unstable
<berkes> okay. lets try again: how do I get gedit to recognise my .module files as PHP? Currently it puts the syntax highlight wrong on em, and the symbolviewer stays empty.
<theholyduck> brant, the nice thing about unstable is that you have a free ticket to ignore packaging standards and everything
<brant> lol
<JEEBcz> lol
<theholyduck> because by being good enough to use it. you also know how to break and fix anything at will
<theholyduck> thus i can build static ffmpeg packages. and what not
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: I do not know how to tell if it has execute for dip?
<Padraig> What about developing applications, like, is there an SDK, like Visual Studio
<Padraig> ?
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: by way of comparison, these are the default permissions: -rwsr-xr-- 1 root dip 313600 2007-10-04 22:48 /usr/sbin/pppd
<berkes> torsten_: good. At least it /is/ pdf. However, I am not particular fan of okular on KDE4. IT crashed on me waaaayy too often. Did you try another pdf-viewer?
<brant> berkes, view ---> highlight mode ---> scripts ---> php
<brant> Padraig, there is monodevelop
<brant> which has a graphical editor
<torsten_> im now installing every pdf viewer there is in my menu
<brant> very nice
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: you're looking for an "x" in position 7 of the permission list
<torsten_> maybe it works
<berkes> brant: sure. But its annopying to do that 80 times per day :)
<Titan8990> Padraig, monodevelop, EMACs, VIM, Geany, Eclipse    --- take your pick
<berkes> brant: I'd like gedit to remember the filetypes somehow.
<brant> for c# though monodevelop is the best
<brant> berkes, that I don't know about :)
<nooblyalmostid> ;sipior: how do you see that, I was checking the permissions by opening the properties of the file.
<b4cchus> Padraig: are you using gnome or kde?
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: "ls -l /usr/sbin/pppd"
<berkes> brant: thanks anyway.
<b4cchus> or something else?
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: it is now -rwsrwxr-x 1 almostid dip 277160 2008-11-20 22:58 /usr/sbin/pppd
<brant> b4cchus, lxde is pretty nice :)
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: why is it not owned by root?
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: after modification using chmod u+s ... as you described.
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: try a "sudo chown root /usr/sbin/pppd"
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: because I have been erm.. playing? with it as described by my google searches :(
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: ah :-)
<torsten_> thanks berkes, it works with xpdf. thank you for your time
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: -rwxrwxr-x 1 root dip 277160 2008-11-20 22:58 /usr/sbin/pppd
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: be sure to re-add the setuid bit, since the chown will automatically clear it.
<jedi06> when there is an exception is it common to send it to a server so you can try to fix it?
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: ok
<berkes> torsten_: no prob. If you are not on kde, try the gnome default one too. its called "Document Viewer"
<berkes> torsten_: http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince
<nooblyalmostid> :sipior: I will test that change, thank you very much for your help.
<sipior> nooblyalmostid: no trouble
<[DarkSun]> does anyone know offhand if the sunblade 2000 is supported with the sparc release? i did a google search got a bunch of forum threads that didnt answer my question....
<del> Hey, I want to use my existing gnupg-keys (private and public) within nautilus, thus import them into seahorse
<brant> Is there any way to do a repair installation of ubuntu using the original discs that doesn't erase the /etc and /boot directories? Or a way to use the files on the cd to run apt on the local system?
<Titan8990> !offtopic | [DarkSun]
<ubottu> [DarkSun]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<del> But while importing an ascii armored private key, seahorse says "imported key but then couldn't find it in keyring"
<[DarkSun]> i belive thats on-topic as it is for support, but ill be a goodboy and head over that way...
<brant> thats a bot
<brant> I think said bot misinterpreted you
<del> Tried ubuntu-tool -i with the same effect
<Titan8990> [DarkSun], on topic? ubuntu doesn't have a sparc release, debian does
<vadi2_> Hi, what does kacpid do? It is using more CPU than Xorg
<Absolute0> I modified the settings of one of my windows permissions and now it won't start at all and there is no way to change it back.
<del> Does anyone handled to import an existing private gnupg-key into seahorse in 8.10?
<Absolute0> Is there any general partition mount manager in ubuntu?
<brant> Absolute0, try gparted
<MindSpark> how do I make apt rerun the postinstallation scripts ?
<Absolute0> brant not partitioner
<[DarkSun]> titan, i belive your wrong as i have found talk about ubuntu being installed on sparc boxes witha sparc distro... (havent looked for said distro yet)
<Absolute0> i need to mount a drive
<fosco_> MindSpark, sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<brant> nautilus should do it...
<Absolute0> i changed the mount point in settings
<Absolute0> and now it fails
<brant> what "settings" ?
<Ghoul> is there a GUI utility that deals with multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<MindSpark> fosco_, thanks !
<brant> Ghoul, used to be displayconfig-gtk
<Absolute0> brant: right click->drive->settings->mount point
<brant> I don't know if its still around
<brant> ahh ok let me look at what that does Absolute0
<berkes> Ghoul: yup. here the "System > Settings > display"  has dual head support.
<berkes> its how I configured my dualhead, Ghoul.
<noobalmostid> :sipior: you still here?
<theholyduck> berkes, i found out why ubuntu kept crashing :P
<sipior> noobalmostid: i am.
<brant> Absolute0, I'd first try going to gconf-editor and going apps---> nautilus
<brant> and look around to see if anything there has settings relating to your mount point
<paulo39> hi, i have the 2,4-version of OpenOffice, i want to install the 3.0.1-version one. i went to OpenOffice's site and download the .deb package. when i install that version, the current version will automatically be uninstalled? and i'm doing everything right installing this way? because i search on Synaptic and i didn't find any OpenOffice package there
<noobalmostid> :sipior: ok now I can open sirc through a terminal window without having to sudo it.. but things like firefos and pidgin still do not see the internet.
<brant> Absolute0, and if it does, delete it
<theholyduck> berkes, ffmpeg doesnt write to disc untill ram filesystem cache is full :P or atleast a delay simlar to that. where as me with my 4gb of ram forgot to enable my new lvm swap partition.
<brant> paulo39, I would say to use the ppa repository
<brant> instead of the .debs from openoffice.org
<sipior> noobalmostid: check to see if the interface is up with "/sbin/ifconfig"
<theholyduck> thus ffmpeg muxes untill it fills up my ram completely. then crashes the system :P
<Grim76__> paulo39: This is the link that I used for what you are trying to do. http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<brant> paullou, https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa is a link to the ppa
<sipior> noobalmostid: it will probably be called something like "ppp0"
<brant> if you're on hardy or intrepid
<paulo39> ppa repository? i'm afraid i don't have it added to my repositories, i will investigate
<noobalmostid> :sipior: ok looking now.
<UncleD-> I'm on ubuntu and I want to install the latest php-gd, but when I install it, my system doesn't appear to use it, it uses my old non "gd" php. How can I fix that?
<Killeroid> hi guys, i was messing with wget options and used the -b option to make wget download in background. i want to know how to invoke wget to the foreground so that I can see how much of the download is done
<brant> paulo39, you don't have it added yet of course. Thats what the links for. If you add that you'll get new versions of openoffice through the update manager
<brant> killbillkill, just use fg
<brant>  so  fg PID   where PID is the process ID
<brant> when you backgrounded it it should have gave the pid or job number
<brant> usually just    fg 1
<noobalmostid> :sipior: have  inet addr:92.49.209.224  P-t-P:77.109.0.148  Mask:255.255.255.255
<paulo39> brant, ok, i'm going to follow that tuturial, thanks
<sipior> noobalmostid: check to see if you have a default route set with "route -n"
<Titan8990> Killeroid, when you have a need to do that, you should specify a log dir
<Titan8990> Killeroid, and then tail the log to see the progress
<sipior> noobalmostid: also, verify that you can ping the other end of that link
<Killeroid> brant: fg doesnt work.
<noobalmostid> :sipior: the only things w/ a non-0 ip are genmask and destination
<Killeroid> Titan8990: the download is already in progress and i dont want to kill it and restart it
<sipior> noobalmostid: could you pastebin the result of route -n?
<Titan8990> Killeroid, out of luck, but you know of next time
<sipior> noobalmostid: and ifconfig too, while you're at it.
<noobalmostid> :sipior: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:a9:c1:3b:a5
<noobalmostid>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<noobalmostid>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<noobalmostid>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<noobalmostid>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<noobalmostid>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot3> noobalmostid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Killeroid> Titan8990: yeah, i will do that next time, thanks
<sipior> hmm
<linduxed> my ubuntu laptop has an incredibly slow shutdown. the "ubuntu bar" moves at a normal speed, but after the screen goes black it dwells for something like half a minute or more... How do i diagnose what the problem could be?
<noyalmostid> :sipior: I guess not .. I got booted.
<sipior> !paste > noyalmostid
<ubottu> noyalmostid, please see my private message
<noyalmostid> :sipior: lol ok paste coming lol
<jcapinc> is this a good place for shell scripting questions?
<Titan8990> jcapinc, try your luck
<sipior> jcapinc: not really, more for ubuntu support proper. you can find a channel for your shell though
<sipior> jcapinc: then again, it is slow at the moment :-)
<Marfi> Why doesn't the developers of KDE and Gnome just merge?
<jcapinc> how would I open a terminal and have that terminal run a command in a shell script?  just the reguler standard gterminal for ubuntu
<markl_> it looks like "linux-igd" is marked as obsolete in ubuntu - what is the replacement?
<erUSUL> Marfi: becouse they do not want to
<Marfi> jcapinc: applications > accessories > terminal
<jcapinc> Marfi, because thay have very different views on how a desktop should look and behave, and that is a good thing
<noyalmostid> :sipior: unable to access http://paste.ubuntu.com.. aka I don't know how to call an browser as "root" yet..
<Titan8990> jcapinc, sh /path/to/my/script
<Titan8990> jcapinc, maybe I don't understand?
<Marfi> jcapinc: They should. I love the stability of gnome, and the prettiness of KDE. erUSUL I think they shoud
<jcapinc> Titan8990, I want a shell script to open a terminal window, and then in that window run a custom command
<sipior> noyalmostid: you can just use the machine you're using irc from to enter the text.
<fosco_> Marfi, 2 projects are always better than one
<Titan8990> jcapinc, why not just open the terminal and run the script/command?
<Marfi> fosco_:  I can see what you mean
<jcapinc> because I am writting something for a neophyte and I want to make it easy
<noyalmostid> :sipior: I opened irc via a terminal window.
<shavin> I wish to get java on my pendrive ubuntu. i dont want to install full jdk. cant i just get a jre so that java apps can run?
<noyalmostid> :sipior: sirc to be more correct.
<sipior> jcapinc: if i understand you correctly, you want the "-e" option for gnome-terminal
<markl_> anyone here familiar with upnp or igd
<churl> the newest update may have messed up my sound.  I've never had a sound issue before right now.  I dont know where to start.
<sipior> noyalmostid: so you have network access from the machine already? try installing the "pastebinit" package.
<noyalmostid> :sipior: ok
<sipior> noyalmostid: that will allow you to send the output without a web browser.
<sipior> noyalmostid: but the fact that you apparently have network access means the data are probably not relevant :-)
<sipior> noyalmostid: what happens when you start up a web browser? also, can you ping an external host?
<marllus> #ubuntubr
<adam> #xubuntu
<noyalmostid> :sipior: http://pastebin.com/f1e494516
<UncleD-> I did "sudo apt-get install php5-gd", restarted apache, and its still not enabled.
<UncleD-> I think my server is using a non "gd" version of php5. how can i check?
<noyalmostid> :sipior: I will try an external host.
<noyalmostid> :sipior: when I use system -> network tools -> ping -> google.com I do get results.
<sipior> noyalmostid: what happens when you launch a web browser?
<Pretto> !package aptoncd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package aptoncd
<noyalmostid> :sipior: when I open firefox ant try to navigate to an non-local address it says that "currently in offline mode and cannot browse the web"
<sipior> noyalmostid: oh :-) check the file menu, and turn that option off
 * sipior wonders about the point of an "offline mode" for a web browser
<noyalmostid> :sipior: I am very red-faced at the moment.
<strick9> is anyone having a problem with firefox running slow in ubuntu?
<sipior> noyalmostid: eh, it happens :-) i happen to think the existence of "Work Offline" should be cause for a bug report, but what can you do...
<noyalmostid> :sipior: hmm but pidgin still says "waiting for network connection" that is what I had been using to judge wether or not I was connected to the net..
<noyalmostid> ;sipior: guess I will read thru the pidgin man for a bit, thanks for all of your help.
<sipior> noyalmostid: try restarting it. it may have cached dns resolver information
<mr_daniel> strick9: you mean when you try to open a new firefox windows? Or when a site uses flash?
<andresmh> i uninstalled by mistake the gnome network applet and now I cannot connect to my network. Since I cannot connect I cannot reinstall it via synaptic. I am now on my Vista partition . How can I reinstall the gnome network applet?
<strick9> mr_daniel, sites that are heavy with javascript cause the problem, twiddla.com for instance
<Droopsta915> I installed xp on my master harddrive and it wiped my bootloader. Two days later and a SuperGrubDisk, I'm back! If anyone needs help reloading the bootloader let me know, it's easier than it sounds:)
<Othor> how do you save channels in Xchat-GNOME?
<noyalmostid> heh I am getting better I figured out how to sign off of sirc aswell.
<strick9> its a good exaple because its very javascript heavy but the site runs great in xp, vista, and Suse linux, barely runs in ubuntu
<darthanubis> ALL of my menu bars for all apps except Firefox no long appear to show?!?
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone can advice me some alternative to Skype ?
<LjjjL> darthanubis: uh, have you attempted to install sometthing called gnome-globalmenu?
<mr_daniel> strick9: there is a #firefox channel on FreeNode. Maybe they can help you with your JavaScript issue
<strick9> this is specific to ubuntu
<darthanubis> LjjjL, YES!
<LjjjL> darthanubis: and that's just a detail isn't it... *sigh* ok, have you actually enabled the menubar applet in your panel?
<darthanubis> yes
<andresmh> i uninstalled by mistake the gnome network applet and now I cannot connect to my network. Since I cannot connect I cannot reinstall it via synaptic. I am now on my Vista partition . How can I reinstall the gnome network applet?
<shadeslayer> anyone familiar with powertop??
<darthanubis> so basically the global menu is like MAc and all menus run from that?
<darthanubis> my bad
<LjjjL> darthanubis: yes, what did you think it was?
<shadeslayer> andresmh: how come you lost your network applet??
<darthanubis> dude I forgot I installed it
<darthanubis> sheesh
<darthanubis> thx for the reminder
<LjjjL> !ekiga | lyhana8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<andresmh> shadeslayer: i installed something that uninstalled it i think.
<LjjjL> lyhana8: err, ekiga anyway
<shadeslayer> andresmh: restart gnome
<LjjjL> lyhana8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<shadeslayer> i.e remove your gnome folder
<shadeslayer> it will reset everything
<shadeslayer> andresmh: itll give you everything as default
<lyhana8> yep seem to be the best one LjjjL
<andresmh> shadeslayer: i don't think that would do it, the gnome network applet was uninstalled not removed from the bar
<LjjjL> lyhana8: it's a SIP client, it's interoperable with any other SIP software or device, although it's not interoperable with Skype (which uses a prroprietary protocol)
<shadeslayer> andresmh: no harm in trying right?? rm -rf ~/.gnome* && rm -rf .gconf*
<shadeslayer> that *probably* will give you the applet back
<lyhana8> LjjjL: yep but i've few contacts (most of them on *ubuntu) so it's okay
<UncleD-> apt-get source php5 is giving me this error "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<UncleD-> I have intrepid, any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> you have no sources :O
<LjjjL> shadeslayer: isn't that a bit extreme? if it's a panel problem, then !resetpanel should fix it without removing all of gnome's configuration
<shadeslayer> ><
<UncleD-> shadeslayer: i have a sources.list with stuff in it
<shadeslayer> LjjjL: uh nope
<shadeslayer> UncleD-: i was yanking your wand
<shadeslayer> ><
<LjjjL> shadeslayer: if it's just that gnome's network manager isn't in the session anymore, it can be readded from preferences/session, and if it's been uninstalled, well one just reinstalls it
<shadeslayer> LjjjL: he said he lost his net cnnection too
<shadeslayer> *connection
<churl> Sound is no longer working after update.  Any help on where to start?
<shadeslayer> which i cant understand how
<shubbar> i m trying to start GIMP in a different language, but getting the error "(gimp:6282): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library."
<shadeslayer> churl: HDA intel sound card??
<LjjjL> shadeslayer: me neither, but i can't see how removing gnome's config would fix it. he might have removed network-manager entirely, in that case i'd configure the network manually from /etc/network/interfaces and then reinstall it
<benxx> how do you update seamonkey
<shadeslayer> LjjjL: well hopefully that will bring all applets back
<shadeslayer> if not hell come back,duh
<LjjjL> shadeslayer: yeah but it will also destroy all his gnome settings, won't it?
<shadeslayer> LjjjL: hmm,well yes,but you can configure gnome in 15 min,unlike KDE
<shadeslayer> i forgot my question ><
<UncleD-> I have intrepid, any suggestions?
<UncleD-> apt-get source php5 is giving me this error "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<churl> shadeslayer: yes
<LjjjL> UncleD-: your /etc/apt/sources.list should have some "deb-src" lines in it (NOT commented out). also, why do you want to get the source of php?
<shadeslayer> !intelhda | churl
<ubottu> churl: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<churl> neat
<shadeslayer> :)
<churl> :)
<CosmiChaos> can you say "pwng"? :=)
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> pwng
<shadeslayer> :P
<profanephobia> where can i get mt-daapd support
<shadeslayer> anyone using powertop???
<CosmiChaos> shadeslayer: i mean can you speak it
<CosmiChaos> :p
<boot_loop> which is better for irc chat, weechat-curses or irssi?
<shadeslayer> nope
<LjjjL> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shadeslayer> i agree
<shadeslayer> boot_loop: like CLI??
<CosmiChaos> xchat pwned
<shadeslayer> pawned??
<shadeslayer> >_>
<boot_loop> I don't know the differences in features between weechat and irssi
<Doonz> boot_loop: irssi
<UncleD-> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_universe_source_Sources
<UncleD-> how do i fix that?
<shadeslayer> irssi--> CLI but more features
<CosmiChaos> pwage, to pwn, pwned pwned" :D
<CosmiChaos> pwnage
<shadeslayer> weechat-->no idea
<shadeslayer> lol
<boot_loop> pardon my ignorance, but what is CLI?
<shadeslayer> pawnage??
<CosmiChaos> no pwnage
<shadeslayer> boot_loop: like DOS
<shadeslayer> command line interface
<boot_loop> oh, gotcha... yeah both are command based
<shadeslayer> ><
<boot_loop> I am using weechat right now, must open in terminal
<shadeslayer> then use either
<boot_loop> ok cool
<shadeslayer> irssi is more famous
<boot_loop> ok cool
<robert3353> How do I get the SPDIF optical port working on my sound card?  I have a C-media CMI8788 chipset
<shadeslayer> SPDIF optical port
<shadeslayer> never heard of one of those
<shadeslayer> !SPDIF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SPDIF
<robert3353> it is the digital vs analog input and output
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pipegeek> Hey, is there any way (other than writing a script and adding it to System/Preferences/Sessions) to get network filesystems to mount on login?
<UncleD-> How do I fix this? E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_universe_source_Sources
<shadeslayer> ok ok
<shadeslayer> UncleD-: not to you :)
<Hydrant2> anyone know how to get a source code package for ubuntu, and have it extracted with patches applied?
<shadeslayer> can some one tell me something which reduces power consumption
<kesi> Hi all, I can't play DVDs on my ubuntu desktop though I can play the same one on my Ubuntu laptop.
<LjL> Hydrant2: "apt-get source packagename" will get it... it won't apply the patches AFAIK, that'll only happen when you tell it to build - there might be a separate command to perform that step but it escapes me
<Hydrant2> yah, I thought there was some command to get it to actually apply patches / build
<plic> has anyone ever tried compiling mesaGLUT package?
<plic> i seem to have problem comiling it
<LjL> Hydrant2: to apply patches *AND* build, yes there is, it's "apt-get --build source packagename"
<Hydrant2> I'm trying to debug something in libgcc2.so, and I need to get source code that matches up with the symbols
<plic> i tihnk i am missing dependencies
<LjL> Hydrant2: to apply patches and *NOT* build, i don't know
<plic> how can i know about dependencies to a particular package
<vandal> i cant view one of my hard drives in Vista but in Ubuntu it is fine. Vista just sees it as a raw drive. Anyone have any ideas?
<LjL> plic: i'm assuming you don't mean a .deb package?
<mobodo> how does it work if I want to have a "shared" folder where every file created there is rw by the "shared" group when it is created?
<whiskers-> vandal: ask microsoft?
<craigbass1976> I can ssh -l different-user to another box, but can't seem to find the means to scp as another user.  Is it possible?  I just got a web host yesterday with shell access, and having a different username is going to be a pain, unless I can copy files up from my dev box (user on the box is craig) to the live box (where the user is something else)
<shadeslayer> vandal: is ubuntu installed on it??
<stdin> craigbass1976: scp use@hosrt
<whiskers-> craigbass1976: user@host
<shadeslayer> vandal: if so its probably ext3 formated
<stdin> -r
<whiskers-> craigbass1976: you have a dev box?
<vandal> the drive is ntfs - it used to be visible in both Vista and Ubuntu. Now only Ubuntu. I copied 2 files to the drive last night in linux and that seems to of changed something
<shadeslayer> vandal: wubi install ??
<UncleD-> How do I fix this? E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_universe_source_Sources <-- i'm trying to get php5 source with apt-get
<stdin> UncleD-: run "sudo apt-get update"
<UncleD-> stdin: thanks :) it worked
<UncleD-> stdin: i'm trying to do things the ubuntu/debian way
<UncleD-> stdin: with packages and the whole 9 yards
<b1shop> i have two 3ware raid cards.  one with 12 1TB disk, the other with 8 1TB disks.  how should i format them to get the largest possible single volume?
<nescio_> nescio
<stdin> UncleD-: after you add a software repository, you need to update the package cache, that's what the command does
<b1shop> keep in mind that I already made them RAID5 with a hot spare for each unit
<UncleD-> stdin: makes perfect sense
<UncleD-> stdin: yesterday i went from fiesty 6.04 to intrepid 8.10 :)
<UncleD-> stdin: i've been a bit out of date
<LjL> i have a TV card with a remote control. the remove seems to be recognized, because an infrared-related module is loaded, and it shows up as /dev/input/event5 apparently. but if i "cat" that, or try to use lirc, nothing ever happens. ideas?
<kesi> hi all, what do I need to install in order to play my DVD's on my ubuntu machine?  I did something awhile back to get them to play on my laptop and don't remember what
<LjL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<craigbass1976> stdin, thanks
<vandal> i use vlc to play dvds - not sure if it comes with all the necessary codecs etc
<mib_rug7yxm5> I just bought an Hp laptop modle tx2510us and im using virtualiztion to run a vmware image but my wireless card isnt being detected by aircrack-ng script i looked online I have a Broadcom 4322 I beleive I downloaded the source to compile i get to the end but for some reason I cant get it working gives me error about module anyone?
<geeksquad> i have a problem my hp w2207 screen is not working
<boot_loop> does anyone know how to change my default gui text editor from gedit to something else?
<boot_loop> namely scitr
<boot_loop> scite
<LjL> !default | boot_loop
<ubottu> boot_loop: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<kopolee11> hello everyone. I am thinking about downgrading from 64-bit 8.10 ubuntu to 32-bit 8.10 ubuntu. The reason is to run apps like google gears and tweetdeck without the hassle. Does anyone know if there will be many hassles. (I have a seprate home partition)
<shadeslayer> kopolee11: doesnt 64 bit run faaster
<LjL> !downgrade
<mobodo> how can I set up a directory where anyone from a group can create/read/write/delete any files (theirs and the ones that have been created by others on that group)?
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<shadeslayer> *****faster
<shadeslayer> aaaahhhh
<shadeslayer> lol
<defrysk> kopolee11, with a seperate /home i dont see many issues
<boot_loop> Anyone here?
<geeksquad> yes there is 1447 people here
<geeksquad> make that 1448
<mobodo> boot_loop: set the EDITOR variable in your bashrc
<plic> @LjL no not a .deb package
<kopolee11> ok, thanks defrysk. and just to make clear, i'm not downgrading to an older form of ubuntu, just the 32 bit version, because it runs more apps
<mobodo> boot_loop: EDITOR=scite or whatever
<LjL> mobodo: give the directory group permissions for everything, set the suid group bit on it
<boot_loop> mobodo: thank you
<LjL> plic: then all you can do is check the documentation for dependencies
<defrysk> kopolee11, as long as its a fresh install it should be no serious issue
<mib_rug7yxm5> I just bought an Hp laptop modle tx2510us and im using virtualiztion to run a vmware image but my wireless card isnt being detected by aircrack-ng script i looked online I have a Broadcom 4322 I beleive I downloaded the source to compile the driver i get to the end but for some reason I cant get it working gives me error saying insmod: error inserting el.ko -1: unknown symbol in module anyone?
<szelek> hi
<plic> the opengl and the glu packages seem to build fine
<mobodo> LjL: nice, thanks!
<kopolee11> thanks again defrysk
<EagleScreen> hello
<LjL> kopolee11: doesn't matter, it's still not supported, the only way you can do it is by reinstalling ubuntu
<shadeslayer> 1447 again
<geeksquad> hp w2207 screen is not working i can not select the corect scren resoulution ANY help will be greatly apreciated
<szelek> I would like to know how acpi is handled in ubuntu, so I could import it to my archlinux, I have thinkpad t40 and I would like to have a gui when volume/brightness up/down
<mib_rug7yxm5> I just bought an Hp laptop modle tx2510us and im using virtualiztion to run a vmware image but my wireless card isnt being detected by aircrack-ng script i looked online I have a Broadcom 4322 I beleive I downloaded the source to compile the driver i get to the end but for some reason I cant get it working gives me error saying insmod: error inserting wl.ko -1: unknown symbol in module anyone?
<geeksquad> shadeslayer: just a guess have you read the inheritace series
<plic> ok one more thing, my opengl graphics go weird when compiz runs. why is that
<LjL> shadeslayer: we don't really care for a realtime update on how many users we have
<shadeslayer> geeksquad: fan since it was released
<geeksquad> i ahve read it to
<EagleScreen> I have an acer aspire laptop, the mouse panel make a click if you touch it hard, if you give it a hit, can I disable this?
<shadeslayer> make that the inheritance cycle
<shadeslayer> ><
<JohnGrisham> ><
<geeksquad> my  hp w2207 screen is not working i can not select the corect scren resoulution ANY help will be greatly apreciated
<zicho> how do i check what my keyboard is called in /dev/?
<geeksquad> please see my last post
<kesi> LjL, thanks! Found the answer in there.
<mib_rug7yxm5> I just bought an Hp laptop modle tx2510us and im using virtualiztion to run a vmware image but my wireless card isnt being detected by aircrack-ng script i looked online I have a Broadcom 4322 I beleive I downloaded the source to compile the driver i get to the end but for some reason I cant get it working gives me error saying insmod: error inserting wl.ko -1: unknown symbol in module anyone?
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: x giving you problems??
<Wicked> !blackberry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry
<JohnGrisham> haha
<szelek> the same thing is with radeon 7500, in ubuntu I have an excellent performance but in archlinux I can't even run xcompmgr, where the graphics configs are being stored in ubuntu?
<geeksquad> kind of i log in and my screen is placed wierdly
<kesi> While I am here... could anybody help me figure out why I have a really hard time connecting to WPA networks?   I usually have to try a few times with WPA or WPA2 and can't connect at all to my Universities WPA-Enterprise network.
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: which card??
<geeksquad> i am using built in motherboard graphics
<npshmear> Hey I'm new to Ubuntu, I'm trying to figure out how to install Mozilla Thunderbird, I downloaded it, got to the extraction page, extracted it to a folder, and now I have no idea how to install it!
<npshmear> Can someone help me out.
<JohnGrisham> IGP??
<LjL> zicho: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" will tell you which event number it is, which corresponds to /dev/input/eventN
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: ever used CLI??
<JohnGrisham> !igp | geeksquad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about igp
<npshmear> JohnGrisham: I have never heard of it
<JohnGrisham> :|
<gnomero> \j #ubuntu-es
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: well hit alt+f2
<Dykam> in what order are the rights shows when using ls -l
<plic> EagleScreen, what do u mean by a hit?
<Dykam> \j #ubuntu-nl
<npshmear> ok
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: type terminal
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: hit enter
<UncleD-> Building php5, I'm getting this error: make[1]: *** [ext/pcre/php_pcre.lo] Error 1
<npshmear> JohnGrisham - Error stating file '/home/npshmear/terminal': No such file or directory
<UncleD-> Any ideas how to fix it? http://pastie.org/406201
<JohnGrisham> :O
<JohnGrisham> omg
<npshmear> JohnGrisham: I have the terminal application open though
<LjL> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<plic> EagleScreen, just download gsynaptics
<LjL> JohnGrisham: there's no way typing "terminal" in Alt+F2 will bring up a terminal.
<JohnGrisham> LjL what about the error
<JohnGrisham> oh its gnome-terminal
<hmw> I have problems finding the right settings in compiz' settings manager, there are so many. If you know a nice web site with a good overview over the particular plugins, I'd appreciate a link
<JohnGrisham> ><
<LjL> JohnGrisham: it just means there's no file called "terminal". which is accurate.
 * JohnGrisham has a shortcut
<epifanio> e dallaHI ALL
<npshmear> JohnGrisham: I have terminal open now =p
<JohnGrisham> hehe just lemme get the package name
<Acedip> suggest a tool for monitoring cpu temperature ??
<AlbaT> hi guys
<epifanio> hi, i've a great problem :-(
<epifanio> i just update ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<tyler> how can i install java in 8.10 with synaptic
<epifanio> and now it don't want boot
<shubbar> can someone please remind me how to change a user interface language?
<tyler> epifanio,  whats the error?
<Titan8990> !java | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<tyler> im running thAT os
<epifanio> these the few words inside a black screen http://dpaste.com/5341/
<Titan8990> !multiverse | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<epifanio> i manually copied it :-(
<geeksquad> JohnGrisham:  do you have any ideas on my prob
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: hmm
<JohnGrisham> im thinking
<tyler> not sure sorry
<tyler> let me restart
<npshmear> JohnGrisham: Thanks, It is installing.
<tyler> lol
<AlbaT> can anyone pls give me some nice link how to map network drive whats is in localhost but in other pc but in linux partition thnks
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: if you want to install any program use : apt-cache search <keyword>
<danking> Could anyone explain to me the meaning of this error: "!!! Unknown header type 7f"  It is the first line after lspci lists my Ethernet controller.  I'm using a RTL8101E/RTL8102E  with the module r8169.  I already tried rmmod/modprobe.
<geeksquad>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<adityab> I am installing lfs-6.4
<JohnGrisham> npshmear: and then sudo apt-get install <package name>
<UncleD-> I'm trying to build php5 with gd support and its crapping out on pcre. http://pastie.org/406207
<npshmear> JohnGrisham: Does it search through the internet for those packages?
<JohnGrisham> yes
<Titan8990> UncleD-, why not use aptitude?
<npshmear> I wanted to install EVE-ONLINE.  I have been having troubles with that.
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: a IGP is supported natively
<AlbaT> can anyone pls give me some nice link how to map network drive whats is in localhost but in other pc but in linux partition thnks
<Besogon> how can I bring up adsl on eth0 without Network Manager? Is be easy way? I know about /etc/network/interfaces but may be anyone will explain it to me?
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: tho your xorg.conf might be b0rked
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: oooohhhhhhh
<geeksquad> how do i fix it
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: remembered
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: boot to recovery console
<tyler> is there any way java is already installed just not functioning properly in firefox?
<JohnGrisham> geeksquad: and then select fix X
<geeksquad> ok
<JohnGrisham> that should work
<epifanio> i'm on a macintel .. i'll try to boot in recovery mode
<LjL> danking: these two seem relevant - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/240470 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/326891
<mib_rug7yxm5> I just bought an Hp laptop modle tx2510us and im using virtualiztion to run a vmware image but my wireless card isnt being detected by aircrack-ng script i looked online I have a Broadcom 4322 I beleive I downloaded the source to compile the driver i get to the end but for some reason I cant get it working gives me error saying insmod: error inserting wl.ko -1: unknown symbol in module anyone?
<shadeslayer> ok guys gtg
<npshmear> Thanks a lot for hte help 0/ cya all
<rainium_mint> hey can anyone here answer a question about disk partitioning?
<npshmear> the*
<shadeslayer> bye all
<Othor> I have a AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core 6400+ and when my system is under a lot high CPU load it only uses ~50% (100% of one core) at any given time. This is even with multipliable programs (threads). is there anyway i can test to see if it will use 100% of both CPUs at the same time? Ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<shadeslayer> rainium_mint: use gparted
<shadeslayer> ><
<rainium_mint> its more complicated... i have a problem
<oCean_> npshmear: JohnGrisham apt-cache search does not search through internet. It searches the metadata in local cache. Use apt-get update to resync those local package index files
<geeksquad1> i am gonna reboot
<brant> Is there any way to do a repair installation of ubuntu using the original discs that doesn't erase the /etc and /boot directories? Or a way to use the files on the cd to run apt on the local system?
<mib_rug7yxm5> I just bought an Hp laptop modle tx2510us and im using virtualiztion to run a vmware image but my wireless card isnt being detected by aircrack-ng script i looked online I have a Broadcom 4322 I beleive I downloaded the source to compile the driver i get to the end but for some reason I cant get it working gives me error saying insmod: error inserting wl.ko -1: unknown symbol in module anyone?
<mib_rug7yxm5> nobody wants to help me?
<BOKALDO> nop
<brant> well
<rainium_mint> i tried partitioning my disk to install fedora along with ubuntu but the installation failed and now when i try to boot up it leaves me on a screen in which i am suppose to use commands.. the prompt is 'initramfs'
<brant> no one knows how ;)
<geeksquad1> mib_rug7yxm5: we do not know how to fix your question
<adityab> I am getting error while running test suites on tcl8.5 for lfs system
<mib_rug7yxm5> damn
<LjL> brant: uhm no not really (to the first question, not sure about the latter), although you can move /etc and /boot to some backup names, and use the alternate cd to reinstall without reformatting - will have to do some fiddling in the alt+f2 console to achieve that
<brant> mib_rug7yxm5, you might look for support from the driver maintainer?
<sanjud> brant what are you trying to do?
<Titan8990> mib_rug7yxm5, perhaps you should try #aircrack-ng
<brant> LjL not a bad idea
<LjL> brant: but what is the problem that makes you need to do a recovery install?
<rainium_mint> did anyone catch that?
<Titan8990> mib_rug7yxm5, although I don't think they are very welcoming of new linux users....
<brant> sanity-, I had a power failure that caused some file damage
<brant> so some files were gone after fsck
<rainium_mint> i tried partitioning my disk to install fedora along with ubuntu but the installation failed and now when i try to boot up it leaves me on a screen in which i am suppose to use commands.. the prompt is 'initramfs'
<brant> like apt-get
<lyhana8> what's the matter with ekiga, he can detect my webcam despite cheese can
<brant> and dpkg
<brant> so the system boots and runs
<LjL> brant: sounds awful. have you run smartmontools (and perhaps badblocks) to make sure your drive wasn't physically damaged?
<brant> but samba won't work
<danking> LjL: Bah!  I hate it when it's not my fault that something isn't working.  That always makes it harder to fix...
<brant> a few other things won't because apt-get is gone as is dpkg and python
<geeksquad1> my desktop STILL wont work
<brant> LjL, well no but if I get it rolling I can just ghost it
<brant> to a new drive afterwards
<geeksquad1> it is a hp w2207
<brant> fsck is clean now
<defrysk> rainium_mint, sound like you have to do a grub rescue
<rainium_mint> brant cant you just download a .deb package from ubuntu?
<defrysk> rainium_mint, to get back into ubuntu
<geeksquad1> and rebooting and trying to fix x wont work
<LjL> brant: i'd still do the checks before reinstalling, or you might end up with another broken (possibly subtly broken) install
<rainium_mint> how do i do that defrysk?
<pbeanbag> is there something like kppp but better suited for gnome?
<LjL> rainium_mint: he said dpkg is gone...
<rainium_mint> ahh..
<horstle> fu pulseaudio
<horstle> Mar  3 19:21:53 fabs-usb pulseaudio[5788]: protocol-native.c: Failed to push data into queue
<horstle> i just wanted to hear some mp3...
<rainium_mint> defrysk, how do i do a grub rescue?
<LjL> brant: uhm - it would seem that current Ubuntu CDs have a "rescue" option built-in (been long since i actually ran an Ubuntu CD...)
<defrysk> rainium_mint, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rainium_mint> do  think id be better off just installing fedora and getting it over with?
<geeksquad1> how do i change my screen resoulution to somthing not listed it the little app that lets you change it
<defrysk> rainium_mint, in this case its after installing fedora, but its about the same procedure
<n8tuserf> brant -> i coud be wrong, but doing a  debootstrap to a directory installs the basic ubuntu dir structure, very basic,
<rainium_mint> ok
<rainium_mint> thanks for the help
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | geeksquad1
<ubottu> geeksquad1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BrixSat> hello how can i add a popup noticing on pidgin when some one got online?
<LegendaryDarkKni> Hello, people i need a little help. I run Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop and i want to set up an VPN connection, having ethernet connection working, and with admininstrator rights. Add button seems to be disabled. Thanks beforehand
<brant> n8tuserf, how do I do that? I'm not familiar
<n8tuserf> brant read this please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot  to setup a new install basically
<brant> ok thanks :D
<Apolo> ubuntu-br
<LegendaryDarkKni> hey... Help please...
<Othor> Legendary
<Othor> what add button?
<LegendaryDarkKni> In the connections window... You know, accessible trough tray (or whatever is it called properly, i switched just yesterday)
<Titan8990> LegendaryDarkKni, you have to click unlock
<LegendaryDarkKni> Titan8990, uh, the problem is, i don't SEE the button. Could you please screenshot it?
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: first install the vpn plugin
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: "sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn"
<Dreamglider> how do i set "no" poxy in terminal ?
<Dreamglider> proxy
<Titan8990> LegendaryDarkKni, I don't use GUIs
<S7UMPY> anyone know how to get a webcam to work with ubuntu 8.10?
<brant> n8tuserf I can't install debootstrap  .deb file
<brant> dpkg is missing
<Titan8990> LegendaryDarkKni, thus, I don't even have a GUI network app
<oCean_> !webcam | S7UMPY
<ubottu> S7UMPY: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LegendaryDarkKni> Will try.... Apt-get is acting somewhat strange, though, it does not even install aplications listed in help file
<Titan8990> LegendaryDarkKni, but I do know that 8.04 added "unlock" buttons to things such as that
<Othor> Titan8990: there is not unlock oh the gui in 8.10... i just checked
<Dreamglider> i set the network proxy to use Direct connection but apt and synergy still say that ISASRV(school proxy) could not be resolved
<Titan8990> LegendaryDarkKni, try configuring in /etc/network/interfaces
<LegendaryDarkKni> where is this /etc?
<oCean_> Titan8990: Othor nm manager vpn plugin needs to be installed
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: after installing vpn plugin the button will be enabled
<Titan8990> oCean_, wasn't aware, I wil back up from helping on this one
<Titan8990> LegendaryDarkKni, / is the root directory a UNIX filesystem so /etc/ is a directory on the root of the filesystem
<marqueed> how can i tile my windows to fit the screen size equally?
<n8tuserf> brant -> i dont know then, i would think debootstrap is already installed on yours, its the diff version for newer ones that you have to download
<LjL> LegendaryDarkKni: just try typing "sudo apt-get install openvpn", then your VPN-related button in the network config applet might get enabled
<oCean_> Titan8990: np, vpn setup through cli / file editing might be hard for a 2nd-day-linux-user :)
<UncleD-> Anyone understand this error with pcre when compiling php5? pcre keeps crashing my php5 compilation: http://pastie.org/406229 <---
<LegendaryDarkKni> is openvpn included in system, just not installed? I wonder why do i must install stuff myself? I don't even know about it
<Titan8990> UncleD-, mentioned something earlier, why aern't you using th package manager?
<nivalis> marqueed, you can use a tiling wm?
<nikkose> hello
<nikkose> id like some help with firefox java plugin
<marqueed> nivalis: by that, you mean?
<Titan8990> UncleD-, I am fairly certain php is built with gd from the repositories, you just need to enable it in php.ini
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: on the install cd there is a default collection of software. So after installing, you can add tons of software you like/want/need etc
<bakarat> do i need the "groovy" package to execute groovy scripts on the commandline?
<LjL> oCean_: he's gone...
<oCean_> LjL: a well.. :(
<nikkose> which java firefox plugin should I install?
<nivalis> marqueed, a window manager that tile the windows for you, if you want your windows to be tiled by default that is.
<marqueed> nivalis: what would my options be?
<oCean_> nikkose: "flashplugun-nonfree"
<oCean_> nikkose: ow sorry.. java
<nivalis> marqueed, dwm, wmii, ratpoison, stumpwm, awesome, to mention a few
<Titan8990> marqueed, I believe that there is a compiz function that will do it, not 100%
<default> audio just flaked out..   how do I start it again without rebooting?
<marqueed> Titan8990: there's maximumize, similar
<malakhi> nikkose: I personally use openjdk-6-jre, but the Sun JRE is sun-java6-jre
<willa> is there any link to "how to join to fedora domain controller"?
<UncleD-> Titan8990: i'm not using the package manager because gd is not properly working and i found a forum where people had the same problem.
<Titan8990> willa, domain controller, as in, and LDAP server?
<f0wl> hey there
<willa> yes...like LDAP server
<f0wl> short question
<nivalis> marqueed, there is also grid, but that seems like a lot of bloat for making the windows tile?
<f0wl> i just killed gnome/gdm and booted from live cd
<Titan8990> willa, and what are you wanting to authenticate to the ldap server? users that log in?
<f0wl> is there a way to reinstall these packets onto the harddisk from the cd ?
<_VIM_> !enter | f0wl
<ubottu> f0wl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<willa> Titan8990 yes i want just login but i can't
<marqueed> grid: another wm?
<nivalis> marqueed, no its a plugin for compiz
<marqueed> nivalis: there has to be a simpler way - i just want a keyboard shortcut that fits two windows side by side, three windows left top bottom, four to corners, etc
<Titan8990> willa, I still feel I am short on information but I believe this will help: http://www.saas.nsw.edu.au/solutions/ldap-auth-pam.html
<n8tuserf> default -> like a reboot not really,  sudo telinit 1  then when you're in single user, telinit 2
<Othor> default: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<willa> Titan8990 thanks i will read it
<f0wl> _VIM_: k, noted, but is there also another advice you can give me related to my question?
<nikkose> malakhi, thanks :)
<roffie> asiema
<Wicked> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Wicked> anyone else have a broken bluetooth? seems its b0rked
<NeoDragon> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my main PC and then install fedora 10 as well, in a dual boot setup with both distros sharing the swap partition and now after installing fedora I have to use the command swapon to be able to us it in ubuntu, Help?
<Cyclist> Hello; I cannot play music CD's with Rhythmbox or Totem [only installed media players at the moment]; has anyone here experienced the same problem? if ''yes'', how was it solved? much obliged for any suggestions.
<shadewind> how can I upgrade to a newer version of mercurial than the one available in Ubuntu?
<shadewind> is there an unstable repo or something?
<IdentifyTarget> who do I talk to about getting the ubuntu rep updated? lirc is a version old
<Titan8990> Cyclist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<_VIM_> f0wl: I just re-read your question, but im not entirely sure what you mean, are you trying to install Ubuntu from a live CD or are you just trying to use it like to chat and stuff on?
<nivalis> marqueed, what is your current window manager?
<marqueed> compiz
<LjL> !latest | IdentifyTarget
<ubottu> IdentifyTarget: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Sepero> shadewind: It would be risky, but you could try adding the next version of Ubuntu to your sources.list. Other than that, probably compiling is your only option.
<marqueed> nivalis: the grid plugin isn't packaged?
<Pici> Sepero, shadewind: Please do NOT add the development version of Ubuntu to your sources, it will break things.
<NeoDragon> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my main PC and then install fedora 10 as well, in a dual boot setup with both distros sharing the swap partition and now after installing fedora I have to use the command swapon to be able to us it in ubuntu, Help?
<nivalis> marqueed, probably not, i dont know
<IdentifyTarget> can cvs be used to update an already installed package?
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: not without risking to break stuff
<IdentifyTarget> yea :\
<Wessel> hello, small question: can u set in Ubuntu (gnome) on desktop 1 t there are two panels visible, and on desktop 2 just 1 panel?
<f0wl> _VIM_: i am using ubuntu as workingstation, bad thing is, i just installed ISPConfig locally to try it out before installing it on a server. bad thing about is, that it deselected a lot of packages, that were essential to a nice GUI, like gnome and gdm, and in my stupidity i did not check the list of packets that will be autoremoved by apt-get, and now gdm & gnome are gone. my question is, how can i install particular packet
<f0wl> s onto the harddisk from the live cd - without doing a complete reinstall of ubuntu from the live cd
<S7UMPY> is there a way to burn a .dmg file on ubuntu?
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: 0.8.4a appears to be in backports, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/lirc/0.8.4a-0ubuntu2~intrepid1
<Titan8990> f0wl, you would have to set up a chroot envirnmnet
<f0wl> how can i install particular packets from the live cd onto the harddisk without doing a complete reinstall of ubuntu
<_VIM_> f0wl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: or at least slated for backports
<Sepero> shadewind: getdeb.com
<josh-l> hi all, should Opera be in the multiverse/universe repos?
<Titan8990> f0wl, would be much easier from the terminal of your actual install
<_VIM_> no it shouldnt
<IdentifyTarget> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<_VIM_> OPera is closed source
<LegendaryDarkKni> It... did not work....
<shadewind> Sepero: thanks
<vtec> how can i share my printer in ubuntu to a xp so
<Titan8990> _VIM_, that won't work straight from livecd without chroot....
<f0wl> _VIM_: i know, but i somehow fail to bring up the wlan adapter from terminal :/
<_VIM_> yes
<monra> Hello ... when I write "man strcmp" or "man strncmp" or "man (C function)" I get that there is no manual for these functions. What packages should I install in order to be able to use "man (C programming function)" successfully .? thanks
<josh-l> _VIM_: I know
<NeoDragon> vtec: use samba
<shadewind> Sepero: but I guess you meant getdeb.net
<josh-l> oh
<AlbaT> can anyone pls give me some nice link how to map network drive whats is in localhost but in other pc but in linux partition thnks
<Sepero> shadewind: yeah. They may not have it, but the program you need, but the site is useful none the less
<vtec> i will try
<roffie> #help
<LegendaryDarkKni> it said that network-manager-openvpn was not found
<josh-l> _VIM_: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser its in archive.canonical.com ... isnt that universe or multiverse?
<Titan8990> AlbaT, what type of share is it? smb? nfs?
<roffie> hello
<shadewind> Sepero: didn't have it but thanks anyway
<shadewind> Sepero: I'll remember that site
<NeoDragon> has any one here had problems with setting ubuntu up to dual boot with other distros?
<AlbaT> Titan8990: may i pm to you?
<_VIM_> josh-l: I don't think it is, let me check
<Titan8990> AlbaT, go for it
<rodrigo_> Alou
<xun911> hi, i have this weird problem. since 3 days ago, every morning when I wake up, my laptop would lose sound. does anyone know why?
<rodrigo_> Testando....
<josh-l> thanks
<marqueed> nivalis, Titan8990: grid is _exactly_ what i was looking for
<oCean_> !br | rodrigo_
<ubottu> rodrigo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rodrigo_> ok
<_VIM_> josh-l: the way i installed it was getting the .deb from Opera's website
<shadewind> Sepero: I'm getting it from Debian instead...
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: it actually is in backports, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lirc&searchon=names&suite=intrepid-backports&section=all confirms it, although it doesn't show up in my own Intrepid install. i don't know why.
<monra> any ideas?? Should I maybe ask this in the #c channel?
<Sepero> shadewind: k
<NeoDragon> Some of my settings got messed up, and no my swap partition is turned off when I boot ever since I installed fedora 10 on the other partition.
<f0wl> hm, i will just use the ethernet cable :D
<f0wl> off
<josh-l> _VIM_: yeah just odd that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser says it wrong
<IdentifyTarget> I'm using hardy :(
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: you're out of luck then, unless you request a hardy backports and get it done
<Othor> LegendaryDarkKni: see if this thread helps   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974882
<_VIM_> josh-l:  If i remember correctly Opera is in 8.04
<IdentifyTarget> all I have to do is add it to my sources.list right?
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: though honestly, you can't really complain that packages are not the latest version if you're not using the latest version of ubuntu ;)
<_VIM_> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<_VIM_> :)
<Sepero> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: no. adding an intrepid repository to hardy may, and generally will, have ill consequences.
<IdentifyTarget> yea yea well the latest one has a bug that prevents my app from working
<LegendaryDarkKni> i'll explain my problem again. I tried to setup a VPN connection and add button was disabled. I was told to "sudo app-get install network-manager-openvpn" but it did not find the package
<mchelen> is it possible to use pulse audio with soudblaster live 5.1?
<plsd> Does anyone here use Jaunty? I reported a bug in Ubuntu 8.10 and it received a comment from someone using Jaunty saying he apparently doesn't have that problem. I don't use Ubuntu anymore so I can't give it a try myself but if someone here wants to the bug is in Seahorse, and it's this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/291268
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: you *may* try to install the *single* package from intrepid-backports, *without* adding the whole repository. that's still not guaranteed to work, and you may end up with broken packages.
<_VIM_> its not 'app' its 'apt' LegendaryDarkKni
<IdentifyTarget> http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43075
<mchelen> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LjL> IdentifyTarget: if you still want to do it, download the file at http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/i386/lirc/download and run gdebi on it.
<LegendaryDarkKni> woops. yeah apt-get... whatever, it just said that package was not found
<_VIM_> LegendaryDarkKni: do 'apt-cache search vpn'
<Ienorand> Is kpackagekit equivalent to add/rem + update-man from gnome+
<Sepero> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<josh-l> anyone have opera installed via a repository? I cant seem to add it... using either ubuntu repos or deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable nonfree
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: you just installed right? Might want to do "sudo apt-get update" first. Then search for the package: "apt-cache search openvpn"
<_VIM_> LegendaryDarkKni: do you have all your sources enabled? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<LegendaryDarkKni> wait a second... do i need to have a install-cd in my drive?
<Ienorand> Is kpackageKit supposed to ask for sudo pwd on start?
<_VIM_> LegendaryDarkKni: not unless the box is not connected to the internet
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: no, it will try and fetch download locations (repositories) from internet
<_VIM_> box=your computer
<ry> oi
<sdf2> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<_VIM_> !apt | LegendaryDarkKni
<ubottu> LegendaryDarkKni: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Othor> LegendaryDarkKni: try this    sudo apt-get install openvpn network-manager-openvpn
<tonybaloney867> Question: Rhythmbox seems to scan any USB mass storage device I plug in while it's loaded and playing music. Is there any way of preventing this behavior?
<LjL> i have a TV card with a remote control. the remove seems to be recognized, because an infrared-related module is loaded, and it shows up as /dev/input/event5 apparently. but if i "cat" that, or try to use lirc, nothing ever happens. ideas?
<tonybaloney867> I'd rather it not scan my whole 80GB external hard drive every time I plug it in :)
<oCean_> Othor: he has to do the apt-get update first, for the packages to be found
<Othor> oCean: oh i must have missed something, thanks
<plugin_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BorkisDrizzt> How do I get sound in .wmv files with mplayer?
<LegendaryDarkKni> oCean_	simply update? or like "... update network-manager-openvpn"?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: does xev react when you press the remote control buttons?
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: "sudo apt-get update"
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | BorkisDrizzt
<ubottu> BorkisDrizzt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_VIM_> O.o italics show up in konversation
<LegendaryDarkKni> oCean_ thanks... I'll try.
<ActionParsnip> BorkisDrizzt: get the w32 or w64codecs from medibuntu
<Joseph> Hello i was wondering how to do you make an Email server?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: uhm, never used xev - should something show up in its window, or should i look in the console output? and do i just start it as "xev" with no options?
<_VIM_> Joseph: try in ##networking
<BorkisDrizzt> ActionParsnip: shouldn't things like that get installed with the Restricted-extras package?
<oCean_> !mta | Joseph
<ubottu> Joseph: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Wicked> bah bluetooth is broken on intrepid :(
<Joseph> is it a download
<ActionParsnip> BorkisDrizzt: not sure, its worth a butchers
<nightrid3r> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<ActionParsnip> LjL: run it in terminal and when you press the buttons, make a note of the codes
<LjL> ActionParsnip: no, nothing happens
<vtec> so, i installed samba but i don't know how i do now
<Joseph> oh so you have to ask an host or can we host it on Unbuntu?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i am assuming it is recognized because "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" gives Name="saa7134 IR (Kworld/Tevion V-Str" Handlers=kbd event5
<_VIM_> you can host it on your ubuntu Joseph
<ActionParsnip> LjL: you can see what it does if you press keys on your keyboard and special media keys if you have some
<LjL> ActionParsnip: it does stuff even when i just move my mouse. but nothing at all when i press buttons on the remote.
<_VIM_> Joseph: i'd get ubuntu server edition for mail server personally, NOT the desktop one :)
<Joseph> kool so i could  have like Joey@DOMAIN.co.uk?
<Joseph> I should have a Server one
<ActionParsnip> LjL: then the reciever isnt generating inputs for the system
<Titan8990> Joseph, as long as you own the domain, you can do what you want with it
<kristian1> sudo apt-get install xxxxx is very useful, but only if you know the name (xxxxx), how can i browse/search the content via cli?
<Titan8990> Joseph, however, mail servers are rather difficult to set up, configure, and maintain
<Joseph> do you have to purchase it?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i guess, but in that case i wonder why it's recognized as an input device in the first place...
<_VIM_> Joseph: yep you could do that with dyndns.org's free DNS names
<Titan8990> Joseph, no, this is linux :)
<Dillizar> can i install ubuntu with wine, emulating that i am installing ubuntu in windows??
<Dillizar> :)
<Joseph> I mean the email DOmain
<Titan8990> Joseph, only if you wanted what is know as "groupware" which includes functions like calender synchronization
<Joseph> oh na
<ActionParsnip> LjL: what remote control set is it?
<Joseph> ill just keep the emial basic
<Titan8990> Joseph, ah, typically, yes, but if you already own a domain, you will just need to configure the MX records
<_VIM_> for the domain name you'll need a free DNS or buy one
<Joseph> so i could prob host it on my PC and rent email domains?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: oh, it's a quite totally unknown card, "Empire Premium TV". i know the chipset is SAA7134, and that's about all i know
<Titan8990> Joseph, a domain is a domain, there is nothing that makes a domain an "email" domain
<Joseph> i mean like
<_VIM_> Joseph: doubtful anyone would purchase email though a home server
<Joseph> Joe@yahoo.co.uk
<_VIM_> email account*
<Cyclist> Titan8990: thank you for the suggestion; I read that page but there was nothing that seemed applicable to my case; I will try installing other [mainly] audio players: if succeeds, I will remove and reinstall Rhythmbox [but this does not seem to be the cause of my problem: more of a misconfiguration kind, I believe...]
<Joseph> can you have Joe@Zopicmate.com
<Joseph> Zopicmate is my custom website doamin
<ActionParsnip> LjL: what does lsusb identify it as?
<Titan8990> Cyclist, I would recommend trying VLC, it works with everything
<oCean_> kristian1: use "apt-cache search <string>" like "apt-cache search php"
<Joseph> you can`t be so sure LOL
<Dillizar> Cyclist what is your problem
<_VIM_> Joseph: this is getting offtopic, try asking in ##networking :)
<ewook> question - how does NetworkManager in 8.10 (ubu) make the 'call' when using a usb-3g-dongle, I thought it was pon and poff, but it never added a profile - so my question is then, how do I replicate the settings so I could use pon and poff?
<Joseph> kk
<ActionParsnip> LjL: i'm guessing the remote control thing is usb based
<kristian1> oCean_ : ok, thanks! will give it a try. :-) do you by any chance know what the "-y" does here: "sudo apt-get -y install sauerbraten"?
<dongch> dje
<dongch> just a test
<ewook> kristian1: -y = yes to all
<MFen> anyone know how to make gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=foo actually work? it's supposed to put a new tab in an existing window, and it's broken
<MFen> i always get a new window instead
<Cyclist> Titan8990: thank you, again
<oCean_> kristian1: have you tried "man apt-get" ? The -y flag actually is a 'assume yes' on all questions asked during install
<Titan8990> Cyclist, np
<mchelen> how do i enable pulse audio to use with soudblaster live 5.1?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: no, it's a PCI card, and the remote sensor plugs in by means of a headphones-like plug
<kristian1> ewook : thanks.
<kristian1> oCean_ : thanks.
<mpenar> Witam
<thecookie> How would I install grub on my disk? Some how during the installation it was "installed" on the usb drive I booted from.
<joakimk> I'm syncing a C++ project between work (fedora 10) and home (ubuntu 8.10). At work, #include <libpq-fe.h> compiles, but at home I need to edit to #include <postgresql/libpq-fe.h>. People at #C++ recommended I'd just move the library here on my home laptop, to get equal paths. How do I do that?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: (it was quite likely a terrible purchase - for starters, it seems it stops my computer from automatically turning off)
<_VIM_> !sound | mchelen
<ubottu> mchelen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> ActionParsnip: the remote does work in Windows so it's not the hardware's fault in and of itself
<Titan8990> joakimk, just use a symlink to point to the location you want
<ActionParsnip> MFen: wrong sysntax, try --tab-with-profile-internal-id=PROFILEID
<ActionParsnip> MFen: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/gnome_terminal
<joakimk> Titan8990: Would you please explain? :)
<zicho> anyone using pcsx?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: ok cool so what does lspci say the card is?
<kristian1> oCean_ : oh. i didn't realize that apt-get had a manpage. ;-) thanks.
<MFen> ActionParsnip: ok, what should PROFILEID *be* then?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<Titan8990> joakimk, if your lib is in say, /usr/lib/mylib and you needed to be in /usr/lib/somethingelsehere/mylib you would do: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mylib /usr/lib/somethingeslehere/mylib
<ActionParsnip> MFen: the name of the profile of terminal, you may need to view the settings to get the profile name
<LjL> kristian1: virtually every console command has a manpage
<xSlack> Has anyone here ever used gnump3d,. if so message me
<joakimk> Titan8990: so (just to be safe), sudo ln -s /usr/include/postgresql /usr/include
<joakimk> Titan8990: is that correct?
<MFen> ActionParsnip: i don't think that does what you think it does
<ActionParsnip> LjL: does the tv card work ok?
<Titan8990> joakimk, uhh no
<Guus1982> ola
<ActionParsnip> MFen: i dont use gnome-terminal but theres a man page for it and i couldnt see the option in there that you stated
<MFen> ActionParsnip: --tab-with-profile is in fact an option, it just doesn't do what i thought it did (talking on ##gnome).  --tab-with-profile-internal-id is documented as being something the shell itself uses to do session management
<_VIM_> !nl | Guus1982
<Guus1982> ive got a question about laptop powermanagement
<ubottu> Guus1982: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Titan8990> joakimk, you are symlinking to a location that postgresql is already at
<ActionParsnip> MFen: i see
<LjL> ActionParsnip: mostly, some trouble changing channels, and the audio doesn't work unless you pipe /dev/dsp1 into /dev/dsp, but it "works"
<dongch> Akasha
<ActionParsnip> LjL: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/saa7133saa7135-tv-tuner-help-513915/
<_VIM_> dongch: language?
<kristian1> LjL : true, but for some reason i must have made up my mind that apt-get was not a "real" command. :-P
<ewook> I'll ask again - NetworkManager can handle 3g-usb-dongle and sets up the connection. How to call it from bash? I thought it was pon and poff, but njet luck there.
<joakimk> Titan8990: It seems to me the difference between work and home is the postgresql dir. I want to move the lib to it's parent dir, on my laptop. But that appears to be /usr/include...? No?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-411639.html
<Titan8990> joakimk, well, that command would have symlinked the directory /usr/include/postgresql to /usr/include BUT its already in /usr/include
<joakimk> Titan8990: yes, I see
<dongch> - -!
<ActionParsnip> LjL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/234655
<LjL> ActionParsnip: thanks, but those don't mention the remote... they mention the module options for the card itself, but i've set them already
<joakimk> Titan8990: But, it being in /include, why do I have to #include <postgresql/libpq-fe.h>?
<joakimk> Titan8990: how can I make it so I can do #include <libpq-fe.h>
<_VIM_> dongch: do you have a question?
<Guus1982> my laptop wont hibernate after closing the lid
<ActionParsnip> LjL: have you installed lirc?
<Titan8990> joakimk, try: sudo ln -s /usr/include/postgresql/libpq-fe.h /usr/include
<ActionParsnip> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 392 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<zmay> how do i check cpu temp?
<ewook> !info NetworkManager
<ubottu> Package NetworkManager does not exist in intrepid
<Titan8990> !info lm-sensors | zmay
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ActionParsnip> zmay: http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yeah, i've tried that too. but it doesn't have my chip listed, so i just had to configure to use /dev/input/eventX as its source, which goes back to the problem that there's nothing there
<Jaguar13> Ïðèâåò âñåì!
<blizzkid> lo all. I stumbled upon http://www.planetsurfer.net/2008/06/05/use-a-cheap-digital-picture-frame-as-a-secondary-display/ and happen to have such a device, so I downloaded the files, but... I'm clueless as to how to get the firmware on the device. Any help?
<_VIM_> Jaguar13: english please :)
<joakimk> Titan8990: Thanks :) But now my compiler has another error; seems there are other resources I need to symlink: /usr/include/libpq-fe.h:29:26: error: postgres_ext.h: No such file or directory
<MFen> is anyone else using/happy with a tabbed terminal that isn't gnome-terminal or konsole? both are frustrating me for different reasons
<blizzkid> MFen: terminator has been my favorite since 0.1
<Jaguar13> ß Ðóññêèé è ìíå íà âñ¸ íàêëàñòü!
<Pici> !ru | Jaguar13
<ubottu> Jaguar13: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ian__> got a problem with xchat-gnome 0.24.1: if i try to sort channels, it freezes... too much channels??
<ActionParsnip> LjL: does irda-utils help any?
<ActionParsnip> !info irda-utils
<ubottu> irda-utils (source: irda-utils): IrDA management and handling utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.18-8.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 87 kB, installed size 328 kB
<joakimk> Hehe, anyone else? I've got some .h files in /usr/include/postgresql/, and I want to symlink everything "out/up" to just /usr/include/. Just linking libpq-fe.h is good, but doesn't solve everything. How can I symlink everything, so to speak?
<MFen> blizzkid: thanks, does terminator allow you to remotely attach a tab?
<_VIM_> lol did Titan bail on you joakimk?
<RatPackSopra-> Hello Guys, got a simple question ...I'm running 8.10 and I'm ashamed to admit that I've never used a virtual machine ...never really had a reason to, but after seeing that I "might" be able to run iTunes from a VR (I must use iTunes since I have a 2nd gen iPod Touch) I'd like to give it a try. I have Sun xVM VirtualBox installed, but I'm not sure if it's the best choice. I have a bunch of silly questions like; do I have to ins
<RatPackSopra-> tall the OS (e.g. Win XP) and others. Is there a good channel or a better VM to use?
<joakimk> _VIM_: yep ;)
<blizzkid> MFen: well.. terminator isn't really tabbed, rather split, but you can zoom in to one terminal
<blizzkid> attaching a tab... no
<_VIM_> RatPackSopra-: ask in #vbox
<MFen> blizzkid: boo then. i really need that
<Scunizi> RatPackSopra-: Virtualbox works great and yes.. you have to install anything from win200 to vista in the vm to get accesss to itunes.
<tonyyarusso> joakimk: you would do a for loop in bash to get a file listing and the create a link for each member of that.  (#bash for syntax details)
<MFen> blizzkid: (this sure looks like tabs to me: http://software.jessies.org/terminator/ )
<joakimk> tonyyarusso: so the solution is to make a bunch of symlinks, for all .h files in postgresql/ ?
<Ian__> xchat hangs on too many channels?!
<Scunizi> RatPackSopra-: also if you installed the version available directly from virtual box you're better off because the one in the repo's doesn't have usb support which you'll need of course for the ipod
<coreyman> Hi all, another newb here with problems. xorg.conf I just need someone to look at it and tell me if they see any errors if they would.
<Akuma> hello, I managed to connect to the openvpn I have access to, but I cannot navigate the net. Does anyone know how I could solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: pastebin the file dude so we can see
<RatPackSopra-> Scunizi, is there a channel that deals with my software?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coreyman> Sure thing Actionparsnip
<blizzkid> MFen: must be a different "terminator" :)
<tonyyarusso> joakimk: sounds like it, although I'm not 100% sure what you're trying to accomplish.
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: of from command line: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joakimk> tonyyarusso: know what? After linking libpq-fe.h and the other file, postgres_ext.h, which -fe.h apparantly needs, my C++ project compiles with just #include <libpq-fe.h> :) That's what I want to do
<coreyman> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/125968/
<amjad__> test
<Ian__> channels server list working really slow
<_VIM_> big server = big list Ian__ :)
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: does nvidia-settings not helpp you set that up?
<coreyman> ActionParsnip the problem I am having is anytime I put the HP monitor above the Samsung X locks up.
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: i think you need a "left of" bit in the server section
<coreyman> ActionParsnip what good would that do me
<terp> how do i upgrade pidgin?
<_VIM_> !latest | terp
<ubottu> terp: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<coreyman> ActionParsnip let me explain my delima.
<_VIM_> terp:  maybe find a PPA
<_VIM_> !ppa > terp
<ubottu> terp, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !backports | terp
<ubottu> terp: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BorkisDrizzt> Everytime I connect to the wireless, I get a promt to unlock the keyring where the password to the network is saved. Is there anyway to unlock this keyring automagically?
<SB6789> hi all.  i have managed to get my webcam to work on dv9000 laptop, (ricoh webcam).  it works when i type the command: sudo gstreamer-properties and it switches on and i can see etc.However, when i try to use it with Skype or other applications, it says that there is no webcam detected.  any help please!
<coreyman> ActionParsnip nvidia-settings will not allow me to set default monitor, I can set hp above samsung and it will have hp my default monitor.... if i go in and manually make samsung the default monitor and hp above it, X locks up
<mih> hello ?! could somebody help me with a kerberized cups ?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: something like: Screen 1 “Screen1” RightOf “Screen0”
<Droopsta915> I extracted A .deb package. Now there are 2 tar.gz packages to extract also. How do I install this thing?
<Iantu> #list
<coreyman> ActionParsnip Then I would be scrolling to the right to get to the monitor above? Right?
<ActionParsnip> terp: sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade pidgin as well as the other apps from repos
<mih> CUPS anyone ? the problem is that I cannot get an xp machine auth to a cups kerberized to an AD...
<BorkisDrizzt> Droopsta915: what about running the .deb ?
<Sepero> Droopsta915: ha
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: sounds logical
<erUSUL> Droopsta915: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<erUSUL> Droopsta915: or just double click it
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/dual-monitors-in-ubuntu-xorgconf-driver-ati-card/
<Musfuut> Can anyone steer me in the right direction? I'm running Munin for server monitoring and it is showing that every day my inode usage jumps up by 20k, then decreases slowly over the day until the same time 0900UTC, then repeats. However my actual disk space used does not change durring that time.
<joakimk> apt-get install auctex gave me Emacs (it's Emacs with some Latex stuff). But the default font in Emacs is a very unfortunate Courier... How can I improve the default font in Emacs?
<BorkisDrizzt> Everytime I connect to the wireless, I get a promt to unlock the keyring where the password to the network is saved. Is there anyway to unlock this keyring automagically?
<_VIM_> Musfuut: try ##networking
<Droopsta915> erusul:thanks it worked
<coreyman> ActionParsnip Yea, I can make it RightOf, LeftOf, without x hanging, but when I set HP above samsung or samsung below HP x hangs
<norpan111> can someone tar your human-icon theme? i really liked that
<zicho> if my keyboard dont repeat keys when i hold them down, how can i make it?
<mih> I'm trying CUPS + KERBEROS, I want to authenticate an xp machine to that cups server to create a job and to release it from the printserver
<Musfuut> _VIM_, #networking for inode questions?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: youu might have to use those then, ive never seen aboveof or topof etc
<SB6789> hi all.  i have managed to get my webcam to work on dv9000 laptop, (ricoh webcam).  it works when i type the command: sudo gstreamer-properties and it switches on and i can see etc.However, when i try to use it with Skype or other applications, it says that there is no webcam detected.  any help please!
<norpan111> Is there anyone who can compress your human icon theme? I WOULD really like that
<coreyman> ActionParsnip it's "above" and "below"
<Sepero> zicho: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<zicho> i dont use gnome
<coreyman> ActionParsnip thanks for trying to help :D
<norpan111> zicho:  do you use kde?
<zicho> fluxbox
<norpan111> bah
<_VIM_> Musfuut: for Munin support? hmm I think they have their own channel in fact
<TetrisPie> Anybody here have experience with Wubi?
<mel_> olas
<mel_> a toas
<zicho> but the thing is
<mih> for CUPS support ?
<krisik28> hello
<BorkisDrizzt> Everytime I connect to the wireless, I get a promt to unlock the keyring where the password to the network is saved. Is there anyway to unlock this keyring automagically?
<mih> for CUPS & KERBEROS support ?
<Sepero> zicho: #fluxbox
<zicho> no wait, it started working when i started the gnome-control-center
<Musfuut> ok, _VIM_, every day according to df -i my inode usage spikes for three hours, however df -m reports no change in disk space usage.
<TetrisPie> I installed Ubuntu on my friend's computer using Wubi, and when I try to boot into Ubuntu, I get a flashing underscore in the upper left-hand corner, and that's it.
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: log a bug
<fatumy> fatumy
<ActionParsnip> TetrisPie: did you md5 check the wubi installer?
<_VIM_> Musfuut: not sure sorry, just keep asking the question like every 10 mins, and someone will answer if they know it. :)
<mih> CUPS and KERBEROS ? - (I'm almost there.... ) somebody help me ?
<TetrisPie> Parsnip: given that I don't know what that means, I'm going to go with "no."
<krisik28> i have big problem with my usb outside hdd
<krisik28> http://pastebin.com/mc2e0132
<Musfuut> kk, thanks _VIM_ sorry if I sounded cross, I've already been bumped around a few times, I probably need a nap
<notmeeeeee> do i need ubuntu-desktop?
<krisik28> my ubuntu dont see him
<notmeeeeee> *NEED
<lyhana8> hi, why does ekiga video lag a lot when the recording begin during the echo test ?
<ActionParsnip> TetrisPie: you download stuff from the web and it traverses several interconnection devices. These may mangle the data along the way, making the thing useless
<TetrisPie> Ah.
<dejuren> notmeeeeee: it's a meta-package, ok to remove it
<ActionParsnip> TetrisPie: md5 checks ensure what you have is correct
<notmeeeeee> dejuren: thx
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | TetrisPie
<ubottu> TetrisPie: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TetrisPie> Thank you very much. I'll give that a look.
<Cool_Nick> I compiled my own kernel which also created an initrd.  When I reboot and set my vga option, it works.  But around the time it goes to the ubuntu spash screen(which is the initrd time), the resolution changes back.  Is there a way to fix this...or is there a console command to put the resolution how I want?
<_VIM_> Musfuut: np, i know the feeling of frustration, just today infact my sounds decided to die, no warning, nothing. heh
<Cool_Nick> I only care about console
<iowershtfj> how do you force i386 architecture onto a 64 bit system?
<spree> iowershtfj you build from source on the 64 bit system.
<iowershtfj> spree no there's a faster way
<ActionParsnip> iowershtfj: dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<krisik28> some1 ?
<spree> iowershtfj If you're sure, then you don't need to ask us
<ActionParsnip> iowershtfj: you will need ia32libs
<iowershtfj> thanks ActionParsnip
<spree> ActionParsnip that could make a good ! trigger
<Elpyron> so jetzt bin ich auch da!
<Pici> !de | Elpyron
<ubottu> Elpyron: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<spree> ActionParsnip where's the list of those ! triggers at anyway
<notmeeeeee> is there an applet to show ram usage?
<Musfuut> _VIM_, I'm going for some fresh air, good luck with your sound :)
<spree> System Monitor
<notmeeee> :)
<spree> notmeeeeee you can add it as a taskbar applet
<Elpyron> wo ist denn der martin?
<Elpyron> wo ist denn der robert???
<Elpyron> wo ist denn der mike??
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<H3l1c0pt3r> !seen H3l1c0pt3r
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Kottizen> !info ubunutu
<ubottu> Package ubunutu does not exist in intrepid
<ZykoticK9> iowershtfj, you might be looking for "-forcearchitecture"
<Kottizen> ubottu: Ok.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ok.
<Elpyron> hallo
<notmeeeeee> i want to kill the xserver and just have a terminal
<notmeeeeee> *console interface
<Droopsta915> im trying to find a file within a folder. Whats a command to find files?
<notmeeeeee> Droopsta915: you could use locate
<Pici> Droopsta915: find /path/to/folder -name "*something*"
<notmeeeeee> or find
<bindaas> find . -iname file*
<Pici> Droopsta915: -iname is case insensitive, check the find manpage for more options
<notmeeeeee> basically i want to kill x
<kesi> hi all, is wicd a good option if I'm having problems connecting to WPA networks?
<iowershtfj> ZykoticK9, how  do i execute that command?
<marko-_-> notmeeeeee, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ZykoticK9> iowershtfj, is it a deb your installing?
<iowershtfj> yes ZykoticK9
<notmeeeeee> marko-_-: first thing i tried. that kills X but gdm just restarts again
<jeffjeffdejeff> can someone please try and connect to my pc? (remote desktop) let me know if you get a login prompt
<ZykoticK9> iowershtfj, use the regular command line deb install but add "--force-architecture"
<marko-_-> notmeeeeee, i'm not a pro, but you could kill x-session-manager
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors and i'm running two separate x screens.  when my mouse and keyboard focus are only on the right monitor for awhile, both monitors start to dim and go into sleep mode.  only activity in the left xscreen wakes it up.  how can I fix it so it recognized activity in both xscreens?
<marko-_-> or gdm ? i don't know, i guess it will always restart itself... i'm not 100% sure... just remove it if you don't want it
<notmeeeeee> right back into X again
<kristian1> is there any game for linux such as age of empires 2?
<iowershtfj> ZykoticK9, how do i open it in terminal?
<Audio> hi , is there anybody who ever seen an Maudio AUDIOPHILE 192 working with MIDI in Ubuntu ? tks for answers
<homy> Hi, I have a question with evolution: How can I set per-recipient rules for signing emails with pgp? I want most contacts to recieve signed mail but I prefer some specific contacts to revieve unsigned mail. Now, how do I do that without disabling signing manually when composing mail?
<ZykoticK9> iowershtfj, application / accessories / terminal
<DIFH-iceroot> kristian1: age of empires 2 with wine
<ZykoticK9> iowershtfj, do you want the full command?
<Audio>  hi , is there anybody who ever seen an Maudio AUDIOPHILE 192 working with MIDI in Ubuntu ? tks for answers
<iowershtfj> yes
<iowershtfj> please
<LionKing> Selam..
<ray_ray> kristian1 try wesnoth not as good but kinda fun or just wine aoe
<LionKing> do you speak turkish :)
<hmw> The factoid instructs me to click on "File", but my mixer doesn't even have a menu! See the factoid:...
<hmw> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ZykoticK9> in the terminal use "dpkg -I --force-architecture <filename>.deb" should work
<ZykoticK9> iowershtfj, did you see that last message, forgot to address it to you...  you'll also have to be in the directory with the deb for that to work.
<MaximUvarov> server irc.videolan.org
<iowershtfj> thanks it worked
<iowershtfj> thanks ZykoticK9
<redhawk> anyone know a cinepaint alternative
<homy> please, anybody know evolution?
<kristian1> DIFH-iceroot : do you by any chance now if aoe2 will run smooth with wine?
<kristian1> ray_ray : will check it out. :-) tried aoe2 with wine, run smooth?
<hmw> My sound just stopped working (8.10 installed a week ago). I read the link from the !sound factoid, but I don't want to setup sound, nor would I like to reboot. How could I restart the sound drivers?
<allsystemsarego> Any suggestions for a good PPT-to-HTML conversion software in Linux? I tried ppthtml and found it only converts text but no images. OpenOffice Presentation makes a big jpeg file out of the entire slide, and that's not what I need. Any ideas?
<DIFH-iceroot> kristian1: look at the wine-homepage, there is a list of a lot of working problems
<ActionParsnip> redhawk: Cinepain Currently unavailable due to Debian issues. Working       on it
<DIFH-iceroot> kristian1: -probelsm + programs
<ActionParsnip> redhawk: you can compile the source
<ActionParsnip> redhawk: http://www.cinepaint.org/docs/download.html
<redhawk> ok cool thanks so much
<ray_ray> haven't found aoe 2 since i started using ubuntu ... or since i had my own computer come to think of it
<ActionParsnip> redhawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981775
<kristian1> DIFH-iceroot : ok, will do. :-)
<DIFH-iceroot> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<annoia> I'm on 64bit ubuntu, Intrepid. I'm trying to install libc6-dev-i386, but I get: "libc6-dev-i386: Depends: libc6-i386 (= 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7) but 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9 is to be installed"... Is there a nice way to resolve this? (I'm trying to install a 32bit mplayer so I can get win32 codecs).
<Droopsta915> how can I add myself to the vboxusers groups?
<homy> Some kind of per-recipient rules in evolution for gpg signing mail?
<n8tuserf> E: Cannot install into target '/var/chroot/intrepid' mounted with noexec or nodev   -- /var is not a separate partition on mine, its under /
<ActionParsnip> annoia: you will need to install libc6-i386
<ActionParsnip> n8tuserf: make sure you have write access as whatever user you are running your command as
<annoia> ActionParsnip - It's already installed, but it's a different version...
<DIFH-iceroot> Droopsta915: adduser youruser vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> annoia: what version do you have installed?
<ActionParsnip> annoia: dpkg -l | grep libc6-i386
<annoia> ActionParsnip - 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9
<annoia> It wants 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all.  I've noticed that the settings I used to use in Hardy to keep Pulseaudio from chopping don't work in Intrepid.
<myron> Is anybody familiar with Pam?
<ActionParsnip> annoia: you could force install it, i'd check they are backward compatible
<ubuntu__> how do i remove gnome?
<n8tuserf> ActionParsnip -> its root
<annoia> ActionParsnip - They probably are, it's ubuntu build versions that differ...
<n2diy>  I just gave a friend a HD with Hardy installed on it, and he is going to drop into is Win box, what is involved with having the system recgonize the new drive, and give him dual boot capability
<hatter243> !purekde
<n2diy> ?
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<yoyit2> can ubuntu use lightscribe?? PLEASE HELP!!
<ActionParsnip> annoia: if you are compiling 32bit stuffs i'd set up a chroot situation so you can flip between the 2 archs
<dr3w> hey guys what is the correct systax to update build-essential
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<annoia> ActionParsnip - I'd prefer to just install 32bit mplayer in it's own directory. It's all I need, and fairly clean.
<ActionParsnip> dr3w: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<SB6789> hi all.  i have managed to get my webcam to work on laptop using the command: sudo gstreamer-properties and it switches on and i can see etc.However, when i try to use it with Skype or other applications, it says that there is no webcam detected.  any assistance please?
<ActionParsnip> annoia: you could download the 32bit debs for mplayer and install but yuo will have to satisfy deps manually
<Rioting_Pacifist> how can i get pm-suspend to call the correct options or just *** call the hibernate-ram scirpt that WORKS!
<annoia> ActionParsnip - Wouldn't they complain about it being the wrong arch?
<n2diy>  I just gave a friend a HD with Hardy installed on it, and he is going to drop into is Win box, what is involved with having the system recgonize the new drive, and give him dual boot capability?
<SineDeviance> hi i'm having an issue with ubiquity
<dr3w> i forgot there was a bug on vmware install 1.0.8... will config modules.. build essential is update already.. ty
<ActionParsnip> annoia: yes butyou can force it to install, you will also need to sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<filipe_xD> neried, how are you in MIT?
<Rioting_Pacifist> n2diy: install grub to the MBR on the new disk, then use bios to boot to new disk, to make it easeir to switch without going inot bios add the right line to !grub
<blackman_from_Gh> hi all
<blackman_from_Gh> wat up in the room
<annoia> z
<NotADJ> Will 9.04 have OO.o 3?
<homy> blackman_from_Gh: need help.
<ActionParsnip> annoia: ia32-libs allows you to run 32bit stuff
<annoia> ActionParsnip - Aah
<annoia> Cool
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | NotADJ
<ubottu> NotADJ: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Akuma> hello, I managed to connect to the openvpn I have access to, but I cannot navigate the net. Does anyone know how I could solve this problem?
<n2diy> Rioting_Pacifist, so the new disk has to be installed as primary master, right?
<NativeAngels> can anyone tell me how to make  local binddns server public
<ActionParsnip> annoia: its gonna be messy for a bit getting the deps sorted
<Akuma> btw, I want to use my boxe's internet connection and not the VPN's
<Akuma> to surf the net
<NotADJ> Heh, I can't join. That would make +20
<Akuma> I just need to access the vpn to access the network that is behind it
<annoia> ActionParsnip - Yes, I really don't want to mix 64bit and 32bit packages...
<Rioting_Pacifist> n2diy: the actual disk order shouldnt matter aslong as its given 1st boot priority in bios
<SineDeviance> the partitioner comes up in ubiquity but the window just stays white, it never shows my drives
<ActionParsnip> Akuma: set your default gateway as your router and it should use that for www
<homy> Help!!! per-recipient rules for php signing email in evolution - like in enigmail thunderbird!#
<homy> How?
<annoia> ActionParsnip - It would be nice, though, if the packages in the repository fit together - then I wouldn't have this problem. Wouldn't I still have the dependency problem in a chroot environment? Or could I make a clean 32bit env. there?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: ok i did the install, but now how do you run the program?
<Akuma> ActionParsnip: where could I find information on how to acheive that?
<n2diy> Rioting_Pacifist, Bios only lets you select HD, CDROM, etc..., the boot order is determined by where the drive is connected to the IDE bus, so it must be as the primary master, IICR?
<Rioting_Pacifist> if your bios wont let you switch then that is correct, but that may cause problems with windows
<ActionParsnip> annoia: they do, just for the installed arch, you are forcing some package installs so deps arent met well
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: what program did you install?
<n8tuserf> annoia -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot  am trying this out too now
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: the lightscrbe deb file
<ActionParsnip> yoyit2: thats all i know, read the guide
<bruenig> bavardage: hm
<n8tuserf> whose got debootstrap installed? is it in your /usr/lib/debootstrap  or in /usr/share/debootstrap  ?
<yoyit2> ActionParsnip: there isnt one.. but theres no icon, and it doesnt show up in applications
<ubuntu__> i keep seeing this line. http://pastebin.com/m270f3fd1
<ubuntu__> *i keep seeing this line about locales
<annoia> n8tuserf - I'm looking at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ubuntu__> nm
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i'm relatively familiar with irda-utils (unfortunately), and it deals strictly with the irda protocol, not generic infrared
<octet> hi
<pbeanbag> what is the command to unload a module? im having a brain fart
<Sepero> pbeanbag: rmmod
<pbeanbag> Sepero: thats it thanks
<ActionParsnip> LjL: you may need to pickup a usb remote thats nice with linux and configure keys using xev
<tonyyarusso> pbeanbag: modprobe -r
<adi1> hi all
<tonyyarusso> I guess either of those will work.
<Sepero> hi
<adi1> I have a crash on totem on every video format i try to upload on totem
<Sepero> Sounds like a problem
<adi1> im on interpid with last gnome version and totem
<adi1> it also hapens on vlc
<Sepero> tonyyarusso: You handle it
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i have another usb tv card, it's just this one remote is, uh, nicer
<ray_ray> ok i have a network manager problem. This problem is currently that nm refuses to work at home but works fine at university? I'm running with Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02) anyone have an idea?
<adi1> i cant see any video format when in all ok with audio format
<tonyyarusso> adi1: like a program closes type crash, or it just won't play?
<adi1> what can I do?
<adi1> thanks
<ActionParsnip> LjL: looks like the remote you have sucks for linux
<LjL> ActionParsnip: also, it gets on my nerves that it it *somehow* recognized. if it didn't recognize it at all, and google confirmed it's not supported, then ok
<adi1> it crash and it closes itself
<natschil> hi, does anyone know how I can mount a virtualbox harddrive? I have an instance of ubuntu running on virtualbox with a sample server on it, which has some files I would like to get (I am looking for a way that doesn't require me to actually run the image)
<adi1> very fast just after i upload the viddeo
<adi1> it happens in vlc too so i think is some decoder issue
<ZykoticK9> natschil, non-trivial, you can use some tool out there to convert the image to a raw format, which can then be mounted, but your probably better off just starting the image...
<Sepero> ray_ray: Is this on a laptop you take back and forth from uni?
<dennda> What do I need to tell VLC player so that it opens the fullscreen movie playback on a specific monitor?
<ray_ray> yeah
<qpdb> hello, i have got a problem while mounting via sshfs, my mount options are 'uid=1000,gid=33,umask=0644,allow_other' (ids according to designated ids on target-system) .. creating something ends up with group=1000.. it seems 'gid=33' to be unconsidered. what's wrong with it?
<ray_ray> i find network manager better to use at uni
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i was even thinking - since the remote sensor uses a 3.5 plug as connection - i could try sticking it into the soundcard's line-in... and decode the waveforms somehow =) i'm just afraid to fry the transistor.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: thatd be sweeeeet
<ActionParsnip> LjL: not the frying bit
<ActionParsnip> ljl: back up the transistor first LOL
<adi1> I have installed all gstreamer good bad and ugly decoders
<adi1> like i normally do after a fresh install
<Sepero> ray_ray: What is the problem(s) you experience at home? And does this problem also happen with other pc's at home?
<adi1> but in interpid wont work
<LjL> ActionParsnip: lirc actually supports connecting stuff to the soundcard, although it's usually somewhat more involved circuits than just a bare light transistor
<Akuma> ActionParsnip: I added my router as default gateway, however when I go on pages or ping the net it's slow
<Akuma> is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> Akuma: you may find its using the vpn
<ray_ray> it does not connect to the lan it picks up that i've plugged it in but cannot establish a connection
<ActionParsnip> Akuma: you may need to specify some routes
<Sepero> ray_ray: Is your pc dual boot?
<ubuntu__> can i just install kde or do i have to install kubuntu-desktop?
<ray_ray> yeah
<ray_ray> ?
<ActionParsnip> Akuma: like anything destined for the vpn, use the vpn device, anything else use the local web
<adi1> is anyone familiar with codecs problems and totem
<ubuntu__> adi1: what problem?
<ray_ray> windows and ubuntu
<Sepero> ray_ray: So you boot into MS at home, and into Linux at uni, yes?
<sebastienyoga> !fr | sebastienyoga
<ubottu> sebastienyoga, please see my private message
<ray_ray> nope usually just linux
<Akuma> ActionParsnip: I see
<ray_ray> windowz if i REEAALY need to only
<Akuma> so basically play around with the route command
<adi1> ok I have an instant crash of totem and vlc on uploading any video file format on interpid
<Sepero> ray_ray: But MS connect to the internet just fine from home, yes?
<ray_ray> yeah that works fine
<EagleScreen> :D
<ray_ray> just network manager that doesn't want to work right now
<LjL> ActionParsnip: uhm... it actually produces sound when connected to line-in (but not to mic-in, and line-in is far too faint)
<adi1> what I can do?
<ray_ray> lan works at uni just not at home if i use network manager
<Sepero> ray_ray: Have went into the network manager settings to see if there is any difference from your MS settings?
<arcsky> i cant stream .mp3 over samba with audacious player. does anyone got an idea why?
<ray_ray> hmm not yet good point will check that out
<ray_ray> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | Akuma
<ubottu> Akuma: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Sepero> ray_ray: welc
<adi1> I disabled all plugins on totem but no succses
<ActionParsnip> LjL: you could use the input maybe
<ActionParsnip> LjL: its gonna be crazy
<adi1> I still have the same problem
<hmw> I seem to have a selective problem with Skype; I can call my other PC and the Test Service work fine, too. But when I call a certain friend, he can hear me for about 2 seconds, until my sound completly dies system wide. Ideas?
<adi1> since two days
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i do suspect it would need an amplifier to be of any use. the current actually produced by a bare light transistor is tiny
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i can only hear a sound if i keep the remote practically stuck onto the sensor
<Jowwww> i neeed some help installing ubuntu
<Jowwww> anyone can help?
<Kottizen> hmw: Have you tested with other microphones?
<_VIM_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Besogon> Akuma, what is happened?
<hmw> Kottizen: I use an analogue one.
<Kottizen> Jowwww: Exactly what?
<Jowwww> resizing partition :(
<Jowwww> its givin me an error
<krabador> hi people, i recovered a reiserfs root from bad sector, i run reiserfsck /dev/sda1 --fix fixable and, after an error, with --rebuild-tree. This last was good {grub start, and not before} but i've many error of files missing. can i reinstall with synaptic/livecd some fondamental package to run my old installation, only for easy backup?
<ActionParsnip> Jowwww: make sure you md5 check your iso for the love of god
<krabador> please help me....
<Kottizen> hmw: Ok... Them I do not know the problem :(
<adi1> ok thanks guys
<Jowwww> wats md5
<c0p3rn1c> krabador: just ask your question
<LjL> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hmw> Kottizen: It just happens, when I call this friend. Restarting Skype "repairs" the sound.
<hmw> Too weird.
<danhs> tracker doesn't seem to index my home directory at all...
<Jowwww> yeah i did the md5
<Jowwww> and it went fine
<danhs> I do a search, it finds nothing....
<ActionParsnip> Jowwww: good, its really important
<danhs> beagle works fine, tracker nothing....
<Kottizen> hmw: Yes. You can try to download other versions or reinstall maybe.
<danhs> is there a simple way to restart tracker config file or somethign?
<Kottizen> I will sleep now, bye (Sweden)
<TruthTaco> whats the best way for me to install XFCE so i can try it, right now im using gnome, and i dont want to replace gnome just yet
<Sepero> hmw: Sound Devices -> Auto Adjust Mixer Levels
<DIFH-iceroot> TruthTaco: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hmw> Kottizen: Oh. That might be a good idea. I'll give it a try. My sound is strange with Skype anyways (problems playing sounds in the backround, while VoIPing)
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<c0p3rn1c> hmw: skype is not the cheapest VOIP provider out there btw
<DIFH-iceroot> TruthTaco: at the login-screen you can choose gnome oder xfce4
<nickrud_> TruthTaco, install xubuntu-desktop, and choose it under options->sessions on the login screen
<TruthTaco> thanks
<TruthTaco> what version will that get?
<DIFH-iceroot> TruthTaco: xfce4
<ActionParsnip> Jowwww: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<hmw> Sepero: I always turn the automatic adjustment OFF. It was turned ON today for an unknown reason.
<nickrud_> !find xfce-desktop
<ubottu> File xfce-desktop found in libxfce4util-dev, xubuntu-docs
<nickrud_> !info xfce-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<Sepero> hmw: ok
<hmw> c0p3rn1c: thx. I need Skype anyways :(
<ZykoticK9> TruthTaco, you can just install XFCE then from GDM change your session, you can have multiple Windows Managers/Environments on one system...
<nickrud_> !info xfce4-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce4-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<nickrud_> gack
<ActionParsnip> Jowwww: that guide tells you how to resize, make sure you backup your important data as ubuntu comes with zero warranty
<Jowwww> thx actionparsnip
<zash> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.75 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ActionParsnip> !find xfce
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-xfce, libxfce4mcs-client3, libxfce4mcs-dbg, libxfce4mcs-dev, libxfce4mcs-manager3 (and 65 others)
<Jowwww> i'll look into that and let u know :D
<DIFH-iceroot> TruthTaco: apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop
<TruthTaco> ok, i noticed they just released 4.6, how do i know if thats the version im installing?
<DIFH-iceroot> TruthTaco: will give you the paket-version
<nickrud_> TruthTaco, 4.4.2
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2.1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Sepero> TruthTaco: apt-cache show package
<ActionParsnip> nickrud see above
<TruthTaco> ah thanks
<krabador> hi people, i recovered a reiserfs root from bad sector, i run reiserfsck /dev/sda1 --fix fixable and, after an error, with --rebuild-tree. This last was good {grub start, and not before} but i've many error of files missing. can i reinstall with synaptic/livecd some fondamental package to run my old installation, only for easy backup?
<_LionKing_> Greetings Do you entertain friends?
<_LionKing_> :)
<nickrud_> ActionParsnip, yeah, couldn't remember an exact package name for the life of me
<ActionParsnip> _LionKing_: its a purely support channel
<Jahooty> are there .deb packages for open office 3?
<ActionParsnip> nickrud_: apt-cache search xfce | less
<Sepero> Jahooty: getdeb.net
<_LionKing_> I dont now
<DIFH-iceroot> Jahooty: yes but not in the official repos
<Sepero> Jahooty: They might have it
<ActionParsnip> Jahooty: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<hmw> Kottizen, Sepero: I did not yet reboot the machine, I suspect the problem to go away by rebooting, but that wouldn't be a real solution. Skype does strange things often here. I hope, I will find the true source of the error. Thanks for your attention!
<nickrud_> ActionParsnip, did that, where'd you think I got 4.4.2 ;)
<Jahooty> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nickrud_: i assume nothing :)
<Sepero> hmw: Reboot why?
<Sepero> hmw: I thought your sound was fixed when you shut down skype?
<sexcopter> hi, i have a drive (on another pc on lan) mounted with sshfs, but it says 0 bytes free (and it's not actually full), so i can move anything to it. it seems to be mounted rw according to mtab. any ideas?
<sexcopter> s/can/can't
<hmw> Sepero: My Ubuntus (got 4) often stop doing misc. errors after a reboot. I know, rebooting Linux would usually not help, but my expirience tells another story.
<jimmygoon> So I'm getting slicehost, should I go with hardy or intrepid for my server?
<Sepero> hmw: ok
<nickrud_> jimmygoon, if it's going to be a long term stable server, I'd recommend hardy. Unless you need functionality it doesn't have
<hmw> Sepero: Skype wont let me call this one friend. I can call my other PC and the test service, though. So I suspect there is confusion somwhere in RAM.
<nickrud_> jimmygoon, but #ubuntu-server can help you refine your requirements, probably
<BuilderBob> Hi! Im debugging a friends computer (Ubuntu 8.10) and all the window frames for resizing, moving wondows and so forth are gone... dont know how or why this happened, but can it be fixed?
<Sepero> hmw: Try calling me- sepero111
<FroMaster> I've got a lot of experience with Gentoo Linux and like the idea of never having to "upgrade" my OS as I just need to keep up to date with the latest builds. With Ubuntu is the upgrade process from one release to another just as easy? (or easier because everything doesn't need to compile)
<jimmygoon> nickrud_, its mostly just personal tinkering but I'll ask around in there. Thanks!
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, try alt-f2   gtk-window-decorator --replace (if you're using compiz)  metacity --replace otherwise
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: it's your window manager
<sebsebseb>  
<vega> i just did a daily update on intrepid, these were update: libcurl3 libcurl3-gnutls libnm-glib0 libnm-util0 network-manager network-manager-gnome, after this i'm being told to reboot, why??
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: are you using compiz-fusion?
<sebsebseb> vega: only more important stuff needs an update  normalley, but I guess network manger is pretty important really
<SineDeviance> vega: you're being told to reboot because those packages are used by gnome desktop environment all the time
<nickrud_> vega, probably for the network manager
<blue-frog> vega: because of network-manager. you can still work on your computer. ther's no rush to rebooot
<_LionKing_> FloodBot3
<SineDeviance> to use the new packages you have to reboot
<c0p3rn1c> window decoration righ*
<c0p3rn1c> t
<dotblank> vega: network manager probably asks for the sessions to restart
<krabador> hi people, i recovered a reiserfs root from bad sector, i run reiserfsck /dev/sda1 --fix fixable and, after an error, with --rebuild-tree. This last was good {grub start, and not before} but i've many error of files missing. can i reinstall with synaptic/livecd some fondamental package to run my old installation, only for easy backup?
<_LionKing_> speak one's friends one by one I do not understand anything, please talk
<_LionKing_> :)
<ZykoticK9> FroMaster, keeping Ubuntu updated is SO much easier and smoother then Gentoo (I was a Gentoo fan for many years but got tired of updates braking my system), however updating from version to version it's still recommended that you fresh install (for the most part anyways)
<vega> so why not do a network-manager restart or something like this? sounds kinda windowsish to me..
<sebsebseb> krabador: oh murderfs
<nickrud_> SineDeviance, not always, in fact not often.
<vega> SineDeviance: why not then just logout and login?
<krabador> sebsebseb: :)
<dotblank> vega: try restarting the session. and maybe "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<nickrud_> vega, it's not a service. you could do as vega just said to get the latest network manager
<BuilderBob> c0p3rn1c: yeah! disablong compiz makes the frames come back... can that be fixed?
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, when you re enable compiz, do they still stay off?
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: if you're using compiz-fusion you could also install compiz-icon(compiz-icon)
<BuilderBob> nickrud_: yep
<FroMaster> ZykoticK9: (I'm working with VMware Virtual Machines) Do you mean fresh install as in boot from an ISO image and do an upgrade *OR* create a new Virtual Machine, install the new OS version and migrate over all my applications and data?
<vega> well my ip is static, so i guess it doesn't really matter
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, at that point, try alt-f2  gtk-window-manger --replace
<BuilderBob> c0p3rn1c: its the "native" compiz that came with the installation
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: sorry thats sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<sebsebseb> FroMaster: which VMware product?
<^Uccio^> ciao a tutti
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, gtk-window-manager , don't misspell it ;)
<BuilderBob> nickrud_ and c0p3rn1c whos advice to follow? :)
<ZykoticK9> FroMaster, I was speaking "Generally", you can certainly update your VM instead of doing a fresh install (I was just suggesting that fresh installs tend to have fewer problems)
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: nickrud
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, fusion-icon simply enables/disables compiz
<FroMaster> sebastien: ESX
<sebsebseb> FroMaster: VMware server?
<monostone> is it possible to run an dist-upgrade to a chroot environment? how are linux-headers handled, if the chroot filesystem doesn't have any kernel images in /boot
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: I only know fusion-icon works if you installed compiz-fusion
<FroMaster> sebsebseb: I'm talking about using Ubuntu as a Guest OS on ESX server
<Jahooty> does anyone know why open office will slice of the top of a line when viewing a .doc file?
<sebsebseb> FroMaster: Virtualbox can use  VMDK files,  then you don't need to bugger around with some stupid VMware VMX file.  which might be useful information for something.
<sebsebseb> Jahooty: well maybe
<c0p3rn1c> BuilderBob: compiz-fusion never hurts though, it's pretty cool
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, FroMaster mentioned he was using ESX so suggesting Virtualbox is probably not an option
<sebsebseb> Jahooty: I guess it depends for a start what is in the document
<ActionParsnip> c0p3rn1c: try just pretty, not cool
<ActionParsnip> c0p3rn1c: ;)
<c0p3rn1c> haha
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: yeah I was thinking that to, it dosan't realy do servers?  ,but they got another product for that I guess
<Jahooty> what do you mean?
<FroMaster> sebsebseb: I'm familiar with virtualbox...
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, any luck with the --replace ?
<c0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: ok what do you got on your pimped-out ubuntu linux ? :D
<sebsebseb> Jahooty: well  .doc is a closed format, only Microsoft  know how to make a program that suppourts it 100% properly
<BuilderBob> nickrud_: got an error message... checked somethin and trying again...
<c0p3rn1c> anything cool lol ?
<sebsebseb> Jahooty: every other program  that suppourts it has to reverse enginner suppourt,  which is a very clever programming technique
<saptap> heyyy anyone
<saptap> i eed some help
<ActionParsnip> c0p3rn1c: fluxbox + bora_blue theme
<saptap> need
<Jahooty> do you don't know why?
<sebsebseb> Jahooty: as a result,  Open Office won't be able to open every .doc  the  same as Word
<FroMaster> ZykoticK9: If I wanted to setup a Ubuntu Server VM with an older version and then upgrade to the latest to test the process would I go from 8.04 to 8.10 or would i get something older like a 7.x release then go to 8.10?
<sebsebseb> Jahooty: try Abiword with your document, you may find it opens better there, also you can try KOffice
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: 'suppourt'? is that UK English?
<ActionParsnip> c0p3rn1c: http://tenr.de/styles/preview/bora_blue.png
<sebsebseb> I am from UK :)
<_VIM_> ah :)
<sebsebseb> screw USA English
<_VIM_> hey now!
<_VIM_> ;P
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: uk english is the original
 * nickrud_ kicks sebsebseb, harshly
<sebsebseb> since they don't have there  own real language,  they  take UK English and do some changes to it
<c0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip: nice :)
<saptap> hey guys im having problems with my wired internet connection
<jeffjeffdejeff> anyone able to test my remote desktop please?
 * _VIM_ hides (think i started a war)
<BuilderBob> nickrud_:  got 'Couldnt open location/place "file:///home/mamma/gtk-window-manager%20--replace"    (translated from swedish)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: indeed :) and so UK  English is the more correct
<ActionParsnip> c0p3rn1c: i dont care for gloss, gets in the way of what i'm actually doing
<hmw> Sepero: Does this tell you anything: http://pastebin.com/m386d7b3e
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: lol not quite plus this is off topic hum
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its just different, as long as the language is understood correctly it has server its purpose
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, sorry, I went by memory:   gtk-window-decorator
<hmw> ping
<krabador> hi people, i recovered a reiserfs root from bad sector, i run reiserfsck /dev/sda1 --fix fixable and, after an error, with --rebuild-tree. This last was good {grub start, and not before} but i've many error of files missing. can i reinstall with synaptic/livecd some fondamental package to run my old installation, only for easy backup?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i'm from uk too
<BuilderBob> by the way... when the autofill starts filling in the dialg from "alt-f2" does it autofill like the tab or only autofill commands entered previously?
<yoyit2> how do i install a .rpm file?
<HARDhouse> brasirc.org
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: where abouts?
<_VIM_> yoyit2: .RPM's are not for Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> FroMaster, that's really up to you???  I take it this is for testing purposes?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: ok  this is a Debian based distro
<nickrud_> yoyit2, it you not
<hmw> Sepero: does this tell you anything: http://pastebin.com/m386d7b3e ?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2:  so you can't just install .rpm ,but you can convert them to deb using Alien
<nickrud_> *don't. yoyit2 what is it you want to install?
<nickrud_> !alien | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BuilderBob> nickrud_:  hmm.... didnt seem to do anything...
<FroMaster> ZykoticK9: Yeah, to get a feel of what it would be like to migrate all my VMs from Gentoo to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> nickrud: yes I just told him
<Sepero> hmw: I'm looking at it
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: leeds, west yorks, you?
<yoyit2> nickrud: its a program for lightscribe
<nickrud_> BuilderBob, not sure what it is then. I'd suggest asking in #compiz if someone is available
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: I wouldn't recommend Alien, it's not supported as nickrud_pointed out
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: South West
<nickrud_> yoyit2, you sure it's not in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: like cornwall?
<sebsebseb> nah
<yoyit2> nickrud: the what?? im new to linux
<ZykoticK9> FroMaster, as far as updating between Ubuntu versions someone else here is a better person to ask, I've always done clean reinstalls???
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: let's go PM I guess if you want, since we are off topic
<ZykoticK9> FroMaster, you must also want to look into Ubuntu JEOS if your running them in virtual machines
<nickrud_> yoyit2, system->admin->synaptic package manager. As a general rule, you get stuff there rather than downloading and installing like windows
<nickrud_> yoyit2, 95% of what you want can be found there
<Sepero> hmw: The only thing I can recommend is trying different settings for SoundIn & SoundOut under Options -> Sound Devices
<hmw> Sepero: I already tried to switch over to ALSA. Skype wont work with anything except some certain out of 6 options. I will continue googleing. Thanks!
<UncleD-> I'm all updated to intrepid ibex 8.10 - should i do anything else?
<nickrud_> yoyit2, apparently it's not in .... oh, he left
<Sepero> hmw: You might want to try searching google for the error output you have. Like "skype ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed"
<sebsebseb> UncleD-: well  loads of good programs to install, if you haven't already
<nickrud_> yoyit2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<ZykoticK9> UncleD-, <joking> bring peace to the world
<seeurchinz> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<Sepero> hmw: It looks like it might be a limitation on your hardware.
<yoyit2> nickrud: yea i did all that but it gives you a REALLY basic labeler. only basic text. but theres another one that i tried to get (suggested on the wevsitd) but its an rpm file
<unko> i need some help here... i just download a screenlet called fusion switch it disables gnome effects when i click the off button and back on when i turn it on... so i turned it off to play a game (to get better performance) but than when i tried to switch it back on nothing happend.. i tryed to go to apperance and switch them on that way but now it's saying cannot enable desktop effects....
<notmeeee> i booted from a livecd. is kubuntu included as a session option?
<unko> ^^^^^^^^^^help
<sebsebseb> seeurchinz: you want help with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<hmw> Sepero: It just started today, in the middle of a longer conversation. Fedora does not have this problem.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scunizi> notmeeee: only if it was the kubuntu live cd
<notmeeee> so would i have to install kde from scratch?
<sebsebseb> notmeeee: you can put on Ubuntu and then put on Kubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> notmeeee: and Xubuntu and  so on
<Sepero> hmw: Ah, in that case, I would delete my skype settings folder under /home and put the settings back in.
<notmeeee> sebsebseb: sorry you lost me
<seeurchinz> if i want about 10 to 15 computers to connect to a single server computer to do something like a remote desktop, how might i go about that?
<notmeeee> can i add kubuntu to my current  setup?
<sebsebseb> notmeeee: you  can  have Ubuntu and Kubuntu and Xubuntu in the same  install
<sebsebseb> notmeeee: yes you can add it
<notmeeee> sebsebseb:  there is no install yet
<seeurchinz> i want that remote desktop session to be a replacement for an os on those connecting computers if that makes sense
<Scunizi> notmeeee: if you're running from the live cd and you would like to look at kubuntu you would have to download the live cd for kubuntu and boot from that.. if you have Ubuntu installed and want to try kubuntu then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then change sessions on boot
<notmeeee> oh
<sebsebseb> notmeeee: ok so your like brand new to Ubuntu?
<Sepero> hmw: I mean, manually put the settings back in.
<notmeeee> no. not really
<nOStahl> heyey all why is wpa not an option for wifi connecting?
<Sepero> hmw: ok, i must go. good luck
<glitsj16> unko: did compiz work before using this fusion switch ? not familiar with it, but fusion-icon has similar features, is in the regular repo's and works fine here ...
<hmw> Sepero: thx
<ZykoticK9> seeurchinz, if you're remoting linux you might want to look into XDMCP???
<npshmear> Hey, I am new to ubuntu, and I would like to know 2 things, the first is how to set up 5.1 sound, or at least access the sound settings, and the second is why wont EVE-ONLINE run on my linux partition, it keeps flashing in and out and then crashing.
<Stephen|Edibles> Hi there. I'm trying to build pidgin 2.5.4 from source since it appears ubuntu doesnt have it yet in the repositry. I can get the source dled and unpacked okay, but when following the faq on the pidgin site it says to run "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim", but I get an unable to find source package error. Anyone like to help?
<nOStahl> anyone know why wpa is not a connection option in network manager??
<unko> glitsj16, yes it worked fine until i hit the switch off button now i can't re enable compiz/ gnaome effects
<unko> gnaome*
<unko> gnome**
<Stephen|Edibles> npshmear, : Assumedly you're running this under wine?
<glitsj16> unko: hard to tell what's going i guess, not a clue where to start debugging that sorry .. perhaps #compiz-fusion has more input on your trouble
<unko> glitsj16,  ok
<npshmear> stephen: i have no idea..
<npshmear> stephen: I've just been trying out linux on a 10gb partition
<Caesi> hi all, anyone have any idea why scrolling down in Firefox is lagging? thanks
<glitsj16> npshmear: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4451132 is for hardy, but the setup for 5.1 sound is the same in intrepid (using pulseaudio on that forum page)
<yoyit2> nickrud: you said somthing about using the rpm with synaptic.. what do i do??
<thiebaude> Caesi: firefox does that alot
<sebsebseb> Caesi: no, but  Firefox can go wrong on Ubuntu
<npshmear> Thank you glit
<Caesi> sebsebseb & thiebaude: it didn't use to do it
<thiebaude> oh, ok
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: no  Synaptic is a Graphical User Interface  for apt-get or aptitude   which  installs  Deb's
<Stephen|Edibles> npshmear, : well, how did you install EVE on your ubuntu partition?
<thiebaude> Caesi: did you install any new plugins for it?
<sebsebseb> Caesi: quite a few other good browsers for Linux :)
<hmw> Casei: FF isnt't the fastest in scrolling. Gnome is quite slow on most machines, where I saw it, especially, if complex things have to be scrolled (Like Compitz Configuration).
<thiebaude> Caesi: i use opera
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: so how do i install this rpm??????????
<sebsebseb> hmw: you do reolize that  Firefox is not part of  real Gnome?
<glitsj16> Caesi: could have several causes, a lot of webpages define background-attachments as fixed, if you have stylish for example, addind a oneliner to change those into scroll might be worthwhile
<npshmear> stephen: downloaded the .deb file from the eve site, then ran it, it downloaded and unpackaged...  I didn't konw of any other way =p
<_LionKing_> Is that someone can answer me
<sebsebseb> npshmear: by default terminal is in home and so if your Deb is:   sudo dpkg -i  namegoeshere.deb
<sebsebseb> and it installs
<Stephen|Edibles> npshmear, : Ah, in that case eve has obviously released a linux version (I dont play the game myself.)
<hmw> sebsebseb: It looks like FF would be using some "smooth scrolling" feature, because on my Fedora, FF is MUCH faster in scrolling. I didn't know, you mean, FF does it's scrolling without the system? Anyhow, even the system monitor's process list is SLOW.
<wandering1> what is the best browser that will allow a Ubuntu user to view Flash content?  I'm having issues with FF.
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: ok what program do you want to run?  what is the RPM for
<npshmear> stephen: yes it's on the downloads page, i wanted to check it out, see how it ran, in the case that i permanently switch to linux from windows.
<sebsebseb> hmw: Ubuntu has a Ubuntu version of FIrefox,  which coes not always work that well
<Caesi> thiebaude: not explicitely :) I used Opera too, but I think it doesn't show the fonts well enough; sebsebseb: true :) but Firefox is okay - apart from this (!) glitsj16 hmm Stylish?
<thiebaude> Caesi: the fonts in opera can be changed
<Caesi> thiebaude: I know I've done that.. but the menu fonts and all.. I find them too blurry etc.
<wandering1> what is the best browser that will allow a Ubuntu user to view Flash content?  I'm having issues with FF.
<Stephen|Edibles> npshmear, : I'm not entirely sure what could be the problem then - assuming it only happens with eve and you've checked that your graphics card is okay with eve and up to date on drivers..
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: its for a lightscirbe program (DONT refer me back to the install guid, everyone else has)
<hmw> sebsebseb: After many resetups, also with different hardware combinations, I have an Ubuntu, that is at least *useable*, but I'd still wish for all those slowly scrolling lists (Processes, ccsm) to be 4 times faster.
<thiebaude> Caesi: what i do is change the system font in Appereance Menu
<sebsebseb> Caesi: other browsers for you to try:  Konqueror,  Galeon,  Epiphany (when installing sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser or you will end up with a game.  It  also might not add itself to menu so in terminal to open just do: epiphany-browser),  Seamonkey
<seeurchinz> what i'm looking for is a thin client system, i think. a way to allow multiple computers to access the same, castrated graphical interface, sort of like your local library might have
<npshmear> stephen: i think it may be linked to the sound.. my front right speaker is still making some crackly/static noise...
<glitsj16> Caesi: stylish is an add-on to let you define your own layout on pages, if you nknow CSS you can overrule any element on the page you like, and there's a few scroll related add-ons as well, like smooth-scrolling at the addons.mozilla.org website
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: remind me what lightscribe is
<thiebaude> Caesi: i use comic sans as my fonts
<gerson> Olá a todos!
<default> often the /dev designations for some of my drives are changing from boot to boot... so my automounting in fstab isn't working..  what's going on?  how do I keep this from happening?
<profanephobia> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop running ubuntu 8.10 and i cannot resume from suspend, it just sets at a black screen
<DeadWalking> Hi, I'm on the Live CD and tried to install it on a USB but it just crashes every time.
<hmw> sebsebseb: I noticed, that Fedora is much better in scrolling, it seems to be Gnome using some "smooth scrolling" for all list objects; I found out about that, because I could turn it off in Fedora, and all the sudden, all lists were much better in scrolling. Is there a similar option in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Caesi> thiebaude: I've done so too, but they're still not as good as in FF, at least on mine(?); sebsebseb: ta, I might check them out now; glitsj16: ahh thanks, I'm not really familiar with CSS, but I might also try and get into that.. thanks all!
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: its a lazer etching thing on your disc burner, to lable discs
<sebsebseb> hmw: you mean   scrolling web pages?
<npshmear> stephen: lawl fixed the sound =p
<Stephen|Edibles> npshmear, : Well, I have no idea >_<. Sorry, and good luck!
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: and  it only has  a RPM?????
<npshmear> thanks
<Stephen|Edibles> npshmear, : Oh, awesome. Does it fix the flickering? XD
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: or .exe for Windows?
<Caesi> thiebaude: ah, that might explain it :)
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: yup
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: only rpm
<npshmear> Stephen, not sure about the flickering, give a sec
<profanephobia> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop running ubuntu 8.10 and i cannot resume from suspend, it just sets at a black screen
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: no  tar.gz or something like that?
<thiebaude> Caesi: changing your system font will change that in opera
<Stephen|Edibles> I think the most interesting thing about my laptop and ubuntu is that when running banshee my next/last song keys (vostro lappie) work for approximately 15 minutes when banshee starts, then stop working XD.
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: well  Alien, but whatever that guy was saying about it not being that good
<hmw> sebsebseb: no. Seems to be Gnome's list objects, that are slow, due to a seemingly applied smooth scroll effect. I would like to turn off ANY animated: scrolls of lists/window content, all the bars in FF that try to animatedly display info bars and any blending effects. Would make my system much more usable.
<Stephen|Edibles> Hi there. I'm trying to build pidgin 2.5.4 from source since it appears ubuntu doesnt have it yet in the repositry. I can get the source dled and unpacked okay, but when following the faq on the pidgin site it says to run "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim", but I get an unable to find source package error. Anyone like to help?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: you could  virtualmachine  Wndows  or a RPM  Linux distro, and use your program
<Caesi> thiebaude: like I said, I've done that.. but they're still not as clear as in Mozilla
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: http://www.lacie.com/support/drivers/driver.htm?id=10094
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: plain engrish??
<hmw> sebsebseb: I read about a FF option to turn off smooth scrolling in about:config. Forgot where I read that :(
<Caesi> thiebaude: and I have all this subpixel smoothing enabled and all
<thiebaude> Caesi: if you try opera, smooth scrolling can be changed, in opera
 * hmw installs Opera *g*
<thiebaude> lol
<default> Stephen|Edibles: check getdeb.net    there might be a deb there for that
<acfrazier1> How can I set up a VNC server so I can connect to my computer from work?
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: there are a few differnet package management systems  when it comes to LInux distros
<glitsj16> Stephen|Edibles: not wanting to turn you away from building yourself, but on getdeb.net there's installable versions of pidgin 2.5.5 even
<sebsebseb> acfrazier1: I can help with that
<dr3w> how do you upadate g++ headers
<thiebaude> Caesi: i just got rid of XP for good,lol
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: can you give ma a walkthrough?
<Caesi> thiebaude: jap, I have it activated.. you're right Opera is better, I also use it on Windows.. but I find the font really annoying somehow :)
<Stephen|Edibles> default, glitsj16 : Yeah, a friend just pointed me to them. I will struggle on against this source for a bit, but I'll probably end up just grabbing the deb XD
<acfrazier1> sebsebseb: Alright, that would be nice
<thiebaude> Caesi: i agree
<Caesi> thiebaude: I can't unfortunately :/
<sebsebseb> acfrazier1: ok in PM
<thiebaude> Caesi: i understand that
<acfrazier1> sebsebseb: ok
<thiebaude> some ppl need it for work or school, xp
<Caesi> thiebaude: but thanks for your help though :)
<default> often the /dev designations for some of my drives are changing from boot to boot... so my automounting in fstab isn't working..  what's going on?  how do I keep this from happening?
<sebsebseb> acfrazier1: you can't do  RPM  in  Ubuntu, unless...  but all of the unless's are not good
<thiebaude> Caesi: yw
<sebsebseb> acfrazier1: except the virtual machine idea of a RPM based distro
<acfrazier1> hm
<rui> hello I've screwd up my ld :X is there a way to recover it? i'm running 8.10, thanks
<sebsebseb> acfrazier1: PM me then
<glitsj16> Stephen|Edibles: have you tried "sudo apt-get install build-dep pidgin" ?
<thiebaude> bbl
<lungan> Why does my ftp server keep asking for pw all the time when i want to start a file, download a file etc and so on? (using gproftpd)
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: could you give me a walkthorugh?
<Stephen|Edibles> glitsj16, : it claims build-dep doesnt exist.
<lungan> just want the server to ask for pw when loggin in
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: pm me
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: ??
<rui> hello again. I've screwed up my /usr/bin/ld (linker g++) Is there a way to recover it? i'm running 8.10, thanks
<TuxMan> hi
<sebsebseb> yoyit2: private message
<glitsj16> Stephen|Edibles: can't confirm, never built pidgin myself, but there's pidgin-dev you'll need, besides that i'd check the pidgin wiki for dependencies (or websearch)
<sebsebseb> TuxMan: hi
<TuxMan> any suggestion for a good CHM reader?
<TuxMan> sebsebseb: hi !
<yoyit2> sebsebseb: haha i knew that lol
<Intelli> My wireless used to work really well in the old LTS (Dapper Drake), now it doesn't. Can anyone explain to me why?
<quibbler> TuxMan: fbreader
<hmw> how do you mean that?
<c0p3rn1c> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hmw> Caesi: FF can turn off smooth scrolling: Edit/Preferences/Advanced
<hmw> Intelli: there seem to be problems with NetworkManager. I installed wicd, wich works fine.
<Jufis> when I run the sound test, what kind of sound should I be hearing?
<Caesi> hmw: that's done it indeed :) thanks
<Intelli> So just install wicd and uninstall NetworkManager?
<npshmear> Hello again, I just downloaded my nvidia drivers as a .run file.  I don't know how to install it on linux, can someone tell me how to do it?  the file is located on my desktop.
<hmw> Intelli: you should look for a web page with instructions. I only got a german wiki entry at hand now. It wasn't too hard, and yes, NM was removed, i think.
<quibbler> Jufis: a high pitched beep
<Intelli> I don't see wicd in Synaptic.
<Jufis> quibbler, ok
<Jufis> thanks
<_VIM_> Intelli: you have to add it to the sources
<Jufis> quibbler, how about sound capture+
<hmw> Intelli: Yes, it has to be removed. THe packet, I used, did that automatically.
<Intelli> How?
<hmw> Intelli: Automatically. apt-get something and it just did. *G+
<quibbler> Jufis: a low pitched beep
<_VIM_> Intelli:  http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Jufis> quibbler, thanks again
<quibbler> Jufis: you are welcome
<hmw> _VIM_ intelli - ah, that link looks good. THanks, VIM
<profanephobia> i cannot resume from suspend, it just sits at a black screen
<hipzen> Intelli: which chipset do you use?
<Intelli> Chipset?
<eseven73> np hwm (its me VIM)
<Intelli> I have an C7-D processor.
<hipzen> Yes for your wifi card?
<Intelli> I am using a Netgear USB wireless card.
<Intelli> WG111.
<elpargo> hi, how can I make gdm stop loading x?
<npshmear> Hello, how do I install my .run file (my video drivers)?
<happy_people> I have a catastrophic problem! the screen is just black after booting ubuntu!
<rrplay> npshmear, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<elpargo> I made it stop at etc but when I type startx gnome pops up again.
<krabador> hi people, i recovered a reiserfs root from bad sector, i run reiserfsck /dev/sda1 --fix fixable and, after an error, with --rebuild-tree. This last was good {grub start, and not before} but i've many error of files missing. can i reinstall with synaptic/livecd some fondamental package to run my old installation, only for easy backup?
<hipzen> Intelli: are you trying to use wpa encryption?
<Intelli> I'm just trying to make my Wifi not suck.
<Intelli> Cause it really sucks right now.
<Intelli> Someone suggested that as a solution.
<quibbler> npshmear: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<jeffjeffdejeff> anyone able to see if they can connect to my machine by vnc please?
<quibbler> npshmear: why are you not installing drivers in synaptic?
<npshmear> quibbler: i have noidea what synaptic is lol
<john_doe> Hi I run emacs on 8.10. The emacs version from the default repo has a bug causing it to freeze. Do you know about a repo with a newer version?
<npshmear> quibbler: My first time using linux
<happy_people> why is the screen on my laptop black since today? not even crtl-alt-f1 does anything.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Question: How do I get rid of the Ubuntu/Gnome logo in the gnome-panel?
<quibbler> !nividia | npshmear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia
<hipzen> Intelli: I have an old IBM T30 with a wifi card that uses the Prism 2.5 chipset - I had to flash upgrade my firmware for WPA to work - only problem I had with network manager was static IP - adding a new connection helped there
<quibbler> !nvidia | npshmear
<ubottu> npshmear: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XPS_M1330> I was using extensively the TomBoy Notes panel applet in GNOME, and I'm switching to KDE. Is there a way to use that applet in KDE? The Plasma Notes widget isn't as good because it doesn't have organisational features. Or do you know of a program I could use?
<npshmear> ty all
<rrplay> npshmear, :: this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Intelli> Will wicp make my Wifi work better? It worked fine in Dapper Drake, Wifi sucks now in Hardy Heron.
<npshmear> rrplay, reading it now ;)
<rrplay> npshmear,  take you time and read
<blip-> ebanti
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone that knows the location of the ubuntu logo in the gnome-panel?
<Supersaiyan_IV> path*
<coreyman> Hello, how do I install a tarball with build-essential?
<SB6789> hi all, a question if i may...i have been having probs with webcam where it works, but would not work in applications.  however, if i type in terminal: sudo chmod 777 /dev/video*     it works ok.  but i have to do this each time i start the laptop.  any ideas?
<Cool_Nick> I compiled my own kernel which also created an initrd.  When I reboot and set my vga option, it works.  But around the time it goes to the ubuntu spash screen(which is the initrd time), the resolution changes back.  Is there a way to fix this...or is there a console command to put the resolution how I want?
<coreyman> Cool_Nick are you using xorg?
<Cool_Nick> xorg?
<Cool_Nick> just console
<Cool_Nick> if your thinking x11
<spass> ;]
<coreyman> Yes I am, sorry.
<happy_people> how can I start ubuntu in recovery mode?
<coreyman> I was going to tell you to go into xorg.conf
<coreyman> happy_people it should be a startup option in grub
<coreyman> Cool_Nick how do I install a tarball?
<happy_people> coreyman, I dont have the grub menu displayed at startup
<sebsebseb> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dstar> is there a way to re-initialize the userlevel sound stuff? I keep losing my sound after a day or two. I don't find anything in the logs or in dmesg, so I doubt it's the kernel stuff; I'm assuming something in the userlevel sound stuff is getting confused somewhere....
<Cool_Nick> Its my server, the only thing I use x11 for is vncserver (x11 doesn't load up at startup)
<Cool_Nick> coreyman, you extract it
<Cool_Nick> coreyman, usually theres a readme or insall file that gives you instructions
<hipzen> coreyman: tar -xvzf file.tgz
<quibbler> coreyman: readthis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<coreyman> Cool_Nick I'm trying to install the x64 adobe flash
<hipzen> coreyman: for unpacking
<coreyman> <<Linux N00b.
<hipzen> coreyman: aren't we all somehow?
<coreyman> Someone tell happy_people the keyboard shortcut to enter grub menu.
<quibbler> coreyman: look here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<coreyman> I don't know it.
<Cool_Nick> coreyman, no idea...I would see if there is an ubuntu package first
<coreyman> Cool_Nick I'm using a beta :P
<coreyman> Thanks hipzen
<Cool_Nick> happy_people, sudo mcedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<happy_people> coreyman, its ESC i just saw it
<coreyman> happy_people cool.
<coreyman> happy_people you got it booted into recovery now?
<Cool_Nick> happy_people,  or sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<happy_people> coreyman, yes recovery mode solved my problem
<hipzen> coreyman: as Cool_Nick said - then there often is an INSTALL or README file once you extracted the tarball
<guntbert> coreyman: could be you are looking for flash-plugin-nonfree ?
<TknTknTkn> 4 S     0  4358     1  0  75   0 -   459 syslog ?        00:00:00 dd what is this?
<TknTknTkn> I know what dd and syslog are but why together?
<quibbler> Cool_Nick: use gksudo with gedit
<coreyman> guntbert anything for my x64 that will allow me to view flash
<Cool_Nick> quibbler, Im gonna go man that right now :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone that knows the location of the ubuntu logo in the gnome-panel so I can remove it?
<TknTknTkn> wait duh, why is dd running and writing to syslog?
<guntbert> coreyman: I can and I'm on x86_64, the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<guntbert> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<coreyman> thanks guntbert
<szelek> Supersaiyan_IV: in your icons folder named start-here.png
<while> hi
<crdlb> Supersaiyan_IV: the easiest way to change the icon is to use gconf-editor and go to /apps/panel/objects/
<while> :0
<austin> I need help transfering files from one ubuntu machine to another, help?
<coreyman> what does the command chown do.
<guntbert> coreyman: you're welcome :)
<szelek> coreyman: changes owner
<while> kto z polski;)
<quibbler> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<coreyman> Thanks szelek
<szelek> coreyman: np
<crdlb> Supersaiyan_IV: find something like menu_bar_screen0, set custom_icon and enable use_custom_icon
<Supersaiyan_IV> szelek, crdlb thank you :)
<stevr1it> hello I have a problem with any usb key I would use in my pc, it say i have no permession to open it, what can i do? I am using intrepid
<coreyman> Where are some themes I can download for gnome, X11? Did I ask that question right.
<szelek> Supersaiyan_IV: you're welcome
<guntbert> !themes | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rrplay> coreyman, :: gnome loook
<[Tequila]> just installed 8.10 server ... how do I mount my encrypted private dir
<istvan_> how do i use wget to download files with an algorithm? ie. http://foo.com/#.jpg where # gets is every file between 1 and 300?
<austin> anyone?
<coreyman> Oh cool, you guys are the greatest.
<sebsebseb> coreyman: hi
<TknTknTkn> also how do I disable networkmanager?
<coreyman> sebsebseb hi
<sebsebseb> coreyman: if you search syanptic package manager for wallpaper you can get more
<coreyman> oh ok
<sebsebseb> coreyman: also  search for blubuntu and put on the gdm theme wallpaper and  splash screens
<sebsebseb> coreyman: the theme itself  well  there's an issue,  so  bugger that, plus it's not that good
<austin> does anyone know how to file transfer between two ubuntu machines?
<frenchy> could someone tell me what this means when trying to rip a dvd in dvd::rip http://pastebin.com/m45a74a34
<szelek> Does anyone know how acpi events works in ubuntu? I have thinkpad t40 and Archlinux running on it, and I can't manage gnome to show splash screen when changing volume or brightness
<sebsebseb> coreyman: then  you need to change the log in screen to blubuntu
<coreyman> sebsebseb i need something stable.
<mcrawfor> anyone know of a link to instructions to make my system logins use a kerberos authority?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: it is stable
<Grim76__> austin: You can use sftp to transfer files over an ssh connection.
<nivalis> !cookie | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mcrawfor> i'm googling but not finding anything as basic as I need
<picca> acpid
<guntbert> austin: over the network? you can use nfs, samba,
<sebsebseb> nivalis: sarcasm?
<nivalis> not at all
<[Tequila]> just installed 8.10 server ... how do I mount my encrypted private dir
<paulo39> hi guys, i was wondering which oficial repostory of ubuntu is apropriate to install Opera browser (because in my repositories there isn't any package with that name). I add the repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ hardy partner which is given here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser but there are no Opera package there :S
<austin> gunthbert: i have samaba, but it won't let me trans files over the GUI
<sebsebseb> coreyman: system administration log in screen
<rrplay> TknTknTkn, :: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<szelek> talking with a developer or smth like that would be nice ^^
<quibbler> paulo39: download deb from http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<sebsebseb> paulo39:  or add the partners repo and put on  opera.   system administration sources list
<guntbert> szelek: archlinux != ubuntu
<paulo39> quibbler, i actually want to install by repository because then that makes the updates easier and automatic
<quibbler> paulo39: OK
<paulo39> sebsebseb, which partners repo? wherecan i find them?
<szelek> guntbert: I know, but I want to know few things about how ubuntu developers get acpi to work on thinkpads
<BlackDalek> Why do I always have to launch Googleearth from the command line with sudo? If I launch it from the application menu I just get a black screen...
<sebsebseb> paulo39: pm me
<guntbert> szelek: as this channel is for ubuntu support only you might get better answers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llllll> i can't seem to get my screen to clone, nvidia disabled my compiz now i can't use cube screen
<_VIM_> !gksudo | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<llllll> anyone have any ideas
<dstar> Does anyone else have a problem with sound going away after a day or two?
<szelek> guntbert: I'll try over there. thanks
<guntbert> szelek: good luck :)
<_VIM_> dstar: yep, just today in fact
<profanephobia> i have a launcher that needs to run an application in terminal with sudo, how can i make it automagically input the password for me?
<dstar> _VIM_: Is there a way to fix it short of rebooting?
<joaopinto> profanephobia, set it's command to gksudo command ?
<SuperDefenderX> Does anyone here have an LCD with speakers built into it? I'm having an issue with flash in UBUNTU where flash audios play through the USB montior connection and not through my onboard soundcard
<profanephobia> joaopinto, its running in terminal though, no GUI
<_VIM_> dstar: you could try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart or stop or maybe sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<BlackDalek> _VIM_, but... why do I have to run Googleearth as root to get it to work in the first place? It installs a menu item into the application menu - so logically I should be able to launch it from there too?
<dstar> _VIM_: I know that _somethings_ still working, because I tried turning up the 'capture' devices under the theory that they were mislabeled and got hideous feedback....
<joaopinto> profanephobia, use gksudo to launch a terminal executing the expected command...
<guntbert> profanephobia: read man sudoers, there is the possibitlity to avoid needing a password, you can configure ti for just one app too
<_VIM_> BlackDalek: could be a permissions issue
<guntbert> *it
<redzheb> anybody with help for skype. When I trying to call to somebody I receaved the messege problem with audio playback
<joaopinto> profanephobia, example: gnome-terminal -x command
<profanephobia> guntbert, thank you
<sebsebseb> redzheb: ok   someone else had this issue
<guntbert> profanephobia: the work will be yours :)
<sebsebseb> redzheb: and someone helped us and we got his sound working
<_VIM_> dstar: that's the only way i know without rebooting. Have you searched the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org
<coreyman> So I went to Gnome Look, and downloaded spectrolet, drug it to the appearance window and i dont see it there.
<coreyman> what did i do wrong
<_VIM_> !sound | dstar (this might help)...
<ubottu> dstar (this might help)...: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hmw> profanephobia: install pam_usb and use a usb thumbdrive as a key card. No more password typing!
<redzheb> yes already we have sound
<Blast> how do i set up a wireless Internet connection?
<SuperDefenderX> redzheb: You might have to specify the audio device in the Skype options menu.
<quibbler> _VIM_: dstar : try this  sudo killall pulseaudio; sleep 5; sudo alsa force-reload
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glitsj16> SuperDefenderX: if you're using pulseaudio you could try to move the stream via the pavucontrol GUI (clicking the arrow next to the playing stream). It has a 'memory' feature, so if you are able to move it to your onboard sound card that should be used for that app each time
<profanephobia> joaopinto, what im trying to do is make a launcher that runs "sudo hibernate" in a terminal but i need to to run without asking for my password
<redzheb> SuperDefenderX: I use it but it not working
<mushroomblue> anyone know if OpenChrome9 is supported in Intrepid?
<Chousuke> profanephobia: you can edit sudoers file and add a NOPASSWD exception for that command
<BlackDalek> How do I fix permissions for Googleearth so I don't have to run it as root?
<_VIM_> quibbler: nothing
<[Tequila]> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 server and created a encrypted private dir. How to I mount/unlock it
<quibbler> ;-(
<Chousuke> profanephobia: EXTREMELY IMPORTANT: always use "sudo visudo" to edit the sudoers file
<SuperDefenderX> glistsj16: I don't know what you mean.
<redzheb> SuperDefenderX: I have 3 options only to choice: default; hdmi; headphone. I tried all of them but not working
<joaopinto> profanephobia, ah, for that you will need sudoers
<Chousuke> profanephobia: if you do not, you might lock yourself out of root
<glitsj16> SuperDefenderX: do you use pulseaudio ?
<SuperDefenderX> glitsj16: Dunno. I thought Pulse Audio was the default for Ibex?
<O__o> hi i keep getting "Warning: the RSA host key for 'p3' differs from the key for the IP address '192.168.1.100'" when i ssh into my server, how to remove that warning?
<profanephobia> Chousuke, so sudo visudo nano /etc/sudoers ?
<Chousuke> profanephobia: no
<Chousuke> profanephobia: EDITOR=nano sudo visudo
<kansan___> what happens when kill -9 doesnt kill a process?  anything else to do?
<SuperDefenderX> glitsj16: It's a fresh install, about 10 minutes ago. :)
<redzheb> SuperDefenderX: I have 3 options only to choice: default; hdmi; headphone. I tried all of them but not working
<aSt3raL> how can i set up ajax for apache2?
<Favorit> kansan___: it's probably a child process. kill its parent
<_VIM_> offtopic aSt3raL, ask in #apache
<aSt3raL> thanks
<mushroomblue> anyone know if OpenChrome9 is supported in Intrepid?
<_VIM_> :)
<glitsj16> SuperDefenderX: well you can open a process monitor to check if you have pulseaudio running, if so you can use it .. check with gnome-system-monitor for instance if you have it running
<Chousuke> profanephobia: then ADD a line: yourusername ALL = NOPASSWD: /full/path/to/the/hibernatecommand
<mushroomblue> I mean, worst-case scenario, I wait until tomorrow when jaunty is downloaded
<mushroomblue> but it'd sorta be nice to know, and there's no documentation on it.
<[Tequila]> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 server and created a encrypted private dir. How to I mount/unlock it
<profanephobia> Chousuke, ok thanks
<SuperDefenderX> redzheb: One moment.
<kansan___> how do i kill a gnome-applet application that i dont want to see any more
<Chousuke> profanephobia: make sure not to touch the other lines :)
<turtle_> whateva steva meva brevalampost
<turtle_> thats the new code
<glitsj16> kansan___: right-click the applet ijn question, there should be a remove option or similar
<turtle_> its written in C++ A-
<ikonia> turtle_: what are you talking about ?
<profanephobia> Chousuke, quick newb question, writeout means save right?
<turtle_> kick that jam outta here,   He's outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Chousuke> profanephobia: yes
<ikonia> turtle_: what ?
<profanephobia> Chousuke, ok thanks again
<turtle_> ikonia,  don't question the questionnaire
<Chousuke> profanephobia: visudo will complain if the sudoers format is wrong
<Chousuke> profanephobia: that's why it's important to use visudo
<badp> Hello. How can I set up a personal repository? I need to install on Intrepid a number of packages from Jaunty (namely, Amarok 2 and the 19 or so dependencies I don't have).
<Chousuke> profanephobia: you can use a normal editor too, if you want, but that's dangerous :)
<[Tequila]> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 server and created a encrypted private dir. How to I mount/unlock it
<ikonia> badp: you don't install jaunty packages on 8.10
<_dfox> badp you could go to the amarok neon page, and install the amarok-nightly package
<turtle_> why?
 * hipzen laughs as he sees O__o's quitmsg
<ikonia> turtle_: this is a support channel only please - ubuntu support only
<turtle_> oh ok
<turtle_> im sorry
<badp> _dfox, thanks.
<turtle_> i thought i was at home for a second
<Chousuke> a nick-based ban is not very effective :)
<SuperDefenderX> glitsj16: Thanks. I installed "pavucontrol" and fixed everything.
<badp> Depends on the lengths one's willing to go ;)
<macrocosm> Has anyone here virtualized ubuntu 8.10 server with vmware server from a windoze main host os?  I cant seem to make any dns settings work in my ubuntu server.  I can attatch static ip's through my physical router but any dns I try to apply from within my ubuntu guest dont work.
<glitsj16> SuperDefenderX: cool :)
<profanephobia> Chousuke, now i just need to find where hibernate is installed lol
<[Tequila]> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 server and created a encrypted private dir. How to I mount/unlock it
<Ronald> Can rsync compare with some sort of hash?
<SuperDefenderX> redzheb: You still here?
<Chousuke> profanephobia: which hibernate
<Chousuke> ;)
<Chousuke> (I mean, that is a command)
<Ronald> I just checked out a branch and I'd like to push it to my server but rsync wants to send everything because the files are new
<profanephobia> Chousuke, from the repos i did sudo apt-get install hibernate
<Chousuke> whereis hibernate apparently works too
<redzheb> SuperDefenDerX: YES i 'M HERE
<Chousuke> profanephobia: I mean, that command will tell you the path where the executable is
<axisys> i am having md issue .. exactly like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034772
<axisys> dont see a fix for this
<profanephobia> Chousuke, its just sudo hibernate
<redzheb> SuperDefenDerX: YES i 'M HERE
<Chousuke> profanephobia: for the sudoers file you need the path to the hibernate executable
<profanephobia> Chousuke, i know i just havent found it yet, i thought it would have been in /usr/bin but alas, its not
<SuperDefenderX> redheb: Did you try  "System>> Preferences>> Sound" set everything to "autodetect" and "sound capture" to Pulse.
<Chousuke> profanephobia: so if "which hibernate" outputs /usr/bin/hibernate, you put "username ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/hibernate" in your sudoers file
<doc``> ok i hit some button that zoomed in in ubuntu, how do i zoom out?
<Chousuke> profanephobia: so what does it say when you do "which hibernate"?
<profanephobia> Chousuke, ah brilliant i didnt even know about that cmd its in /usr/sbin thanks for all your help
<Chousuke> profanephobia: it's a handy command :)
<Chousuke> profanephobia: if all goes well you should be able to run "sudo hibernate" without being asked for a password
<macrocosm> Whats the best way to diagnose dns issues? Ubuntu server 8.10
<Chousuke> because sudo is awesome like that.
<Chousuke> many people seem to not appreciate its awesomeness though :/
<Chousuke> instead resorting to old-fashioned "root logins"
<Chousuke> but enough of that. problem solved, all is fine.
<poseidon> how do I get a program to run on startup?
<jae-na> hi there. i just installed the newest ubuntu x86_64 on my vaio. my dvd drive is useless unless i boot with a cd or dvd in the drive -- that's the only way i can mount a dvd or a cd. if i boot without media in the drive, and put a disk in after ubuntu has booted, nothing happens. i ran lsscsi and did not see my dvd drive listed. any pointers?
<mushroomblue> so, anyone know if Via Chrome 9 HC3 is supported in intrepid? I'm not finding any resources on it.
<jae-na> and i know that my dvd drive works because i used it to install ubuntu
<macrocosm> Whats the best way to diagnose dns issues on Ubuntu server 8.10?  I think its cause its virtualized -vmware -and thats why its not working.  I have followed all instructions to the t for setting up dns bits.
<Hasbro> Hey
<Hasbro> Using grep how can I  search just for processes with the name ftp?
<Hasbro> like, grep ps aux || ftp
<Hasbro> I'm not sure the command
<redzheb> SuperDefenDerX: YES i 'M HERE
<redzheb> SuperDefenDerX: YES i 'M HERE
<mikewu> Hasbro: ps aux | grep ftp
<Hasbro> ah
<Hasbro> had it backwards, lol
<hipzen> goodnight all
<Hasbro> May god bless your soul :)
<Scunizi> I have a Citrix .ica file that works if I right click and say "open with Fire Fox".  I'm trying to create a shortcut so it works the same.  What do I use on the command line to "open the ics file" with Firefox? Simply putting "Firefox <filename.ics> doesn't work.
<kesi> Hi all, I'm trying to follow some directions which involve editing the sudoers file.  However, when I type sudo visudo it doesn't take me into a vi type interface, it looks just like pico..
<mikewu> kesi: set your EDITOR variable to vi "export EDITOR=vi"
<glitsj16> Scunizi: the actual command to start Firefox is firefox, no capital F
<Scunizi> glitsj16: ok.. any idea on the rest?
<filthpig> Hi, how can I find out which gfx driver I am currently using? I know it's an open source AMD/ATI driver. It's an old R200-card, does those use the ati or radeonhd drivers?
<crdlb> filthpig: it uses the radeon (aka ati) driver
<crdlb> since that's the only driver which will ever support it
<glitsj16> Scunizi: wht does 'firefox /path/to/your/file do ?
<crdlb> other than vesa
<kesi> mikewu, I typee "export EDITOR=vi" into the terminal, was that what you meant?  didn't seem to do anything.
<mikewu> kesi: it just sets a variable, try running your previous command, it hopefully should open with vi now
<kesi> mikewu, it doesn't.
<filthpig> crdlb: okay thanks. How can I get that info out of my system though? It'd be nice to know on a general basis
<kesi> mikewu, still GNU nano
<crdlb> filthpig: look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> kesi, sudo EDITOR=vi visudo
<Scunizi> glitsj16: nevermind.. I had the ics file in ~ and in the shortcut I was representing /home/<username> as ~ and it didn't like it.. after spelling it out it worked fine. :/
<Seveas> kesi, alternatively, set the global default editor with sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<glitsj16> Scunizi: one less thing, k :)
<kesi> Seveas, I get sudo:export: command not found
<Seveas> kesi, please read what I typed carefully. You'll see I didn't type export :)
<Scunizi> glitsj16: yep.. just more typing.. go figure nautilus wouldn't understand ~ for current /home
<filthpig> crdlb: okay. thought there was some command to pop it up, it'd be nice to have a way to list all hardware drivers in use linked up to what hardware they were running on
<filthpig> oh well, I gotta scoot, kthxbye :)
<kesi> Seveas, thanks!
<glitsj16> Scunizi: i run xfce, never needed nautilus
<Scunizi> :)
<nivalis> glitsj16, one thing i miss in thunar is you have to play around a bit to mount remote disks
<Blast> okay i still don't understand this wireless internet
<Blast> !info wireless internet
<ubottu> internet is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<mbreum> Any ALSA-experts here?
<Blast> !info sudo
<ubottu> sudo (source: sudo): Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 428 kB
<nickrud_> this has to be the quietest it's been in months
<eseven73> yea i was just bout to say that too
<eseven73> ubuntu is getting too good, no one needs help :)
<hoonteke> Is there a reason why, for the daily development builds, canonical/ubuntu doesn't offer a bittorrent option?
<david_> Hi, can someone help me troubleshoot a network problem please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/336674
<nickrud_> except sound. sound will be with us forever i think
<Jufis> yea I always mess up my sounds
<eseven73> sound and nvidia/ati issues
<dstar> _VIM_: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart doesn't work (I've been screwing around with it all this time). I ended up having to just run 'pulseaudio -D' in a terminal window... but hey, it worked.
<oCean_> david_: for Jaunty issues, join #ubuntu+1
<eseven73> dstar: ok well glad you got it working (im VIM) :)
<david_> oCean_: Thanks.
<hmw> david_ - I can't help you on resolving this issue, but wicd might work better than network manager.
<hoonteke> dstar: yeah, I note that pulseaudio will randomly crash.  Often after 2nd or 3rd wake up from computer suspension
<hoonteke> my fix/workaround is to make sure it's dead ( killall pulseaudio )
<hoonteke> and then just have a terminal window open to hit ctrl+c and up+enter to run pulseaudio
<hoonteke> not exactly user friendly, but it worksforme ...
<eseven73> my fix is to uninstall pulseaudio
<eseven73> easier
<david_> hmw: Will take a look, thanks.
<Jufis> but don't you get errors when you start ubuntu if you do that eseven73 ?
<eseven73> nope
<hoonteke> nah, I like pulseaudio.  With padevchooser, it's the only soundsystem that lets me switch between usb headphones and the normal output on-the-fly
<Blast> why is the sound so
<Blast> low
<Blast> i have it up all the way and its still to quiet
<macrocosm> @hmw is wicd a server networking tool? Im using ununtu server 8.10 with no gui ... I cant seem to make my dns work right on a vertualized ubuntu server
<mbreum> I got speaker-test working with HDMI output like this 'speaker-test -d plughw:1,3' - and entering plughw:1,3 for mythtv audio device makes myth work fine with sound. But how do I set plughw:1,3 as the default device, so youtube on firefox also works with audio thru HDMI?
<evantandersen> i have this file in my /etc/pm/sleep.d/ directory, and it does not work. When I execute the file manually, however, it does. I have added modprobe to my sudoers file, with my admin name. Here is the script file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126044/
<hoonteke> Blast: another annoyance wtih Ubuntu, probably.  There are many layers of sound.  I often find that the double-clicking on the gnome volume control lets me set the device level
<GeorgeAScott> after upgrading to 8.10, my aiptek tablet doesn't work.  the xorg.conf lines are all commented out, saying that hal now covers this.  i found a howto on creating an fdi file in the /etc/hal/devices but no luck.  can i uncomment xorg.conf and continue using that setup?
<hmw> macrocosm: I can't tell really, it simply replaced my Network Manager and I am using it for wifi with my notebook.
<hoonteke> Blast: while using padevchooser->volume control I can set the channel level
<ZykoticK9> macrocosm, you have checked that your DNS server is listed in /etc/resolve.conf???
<aplus> I have a Dell laptop and it will not start up after it froze. The power source and battery work. When i try to start it up, the lights come on for a few seconds then turn back off again. Any thoughts?
<hoonteke> annoying that there's not a 100% global option ...
<hoonteke> aplus: did you just install new ram?
<aplus> no i did not
<Blast> hoonteke: how do i find gnome volume control
<aplus> this just happened a few minutes ago
<dstar> hoonteke: hmm... okay, I have my command-line beeps back, but not my flash sound in FF....
<macrocosm> @hmw thanks I will check it out .. though I think its prolly not my issue .. Its something to do with ubuntu server being vertualized
<hmw> macrosm: you can simply replace /etc/resolv.conf with a file containing a single line: nameserver IP-ADDRESS
<mbreum> asoundconf doesn't include plughw devices as options?
<dstar> hoonteke: Where do I get padevchooser?
<myeggo> hello, what is the best torrent client for gnome?
<hoonteke> Blast: err, I have it as a gnome-applet, added to my taskbar thingy upt op
<aplus> Do you think the RAM is the reason it will not start up? Or were you thinking that maybe i installed new RAM recently and that was the problem?
<myeggo> well, your opinion
<hoonteke> dstar: apt-cache search padev | grep padev
<mbreum> Blast: Right click on the task bar and 'add panel...' then select volume thingy and add it..
<dstar> hoonteke: danke
<hoonteke> then install the appropriate package
<macrocosm> @hmw I have that there
<hoonteke> aplus: I don't know.  I just had it happen to my girlfriends computer when we upgraded her to 4gigs
<macrocosm> my ip works
<hmw> macrosm: can you ping your DNS server?
<hoonteke> that's when we actually checked that her mobo could support: it couldn't
<aplus> well this laptop has not been modified for a year since i wiped xp and installed vista
<hmw> macrosm: can you ping anything outside?
<hoonteke> dstar: you said it beeps
<rapha> What is the keyboard shortcut for previous/next tab in GEdit?
<hoonteke> or sorry ,not dstart ... aplus
<aplus> So outside of the power cord and the battery what could be the problem
<macrocosm> yeah
<hoonteke> aplus: does it beep before turning off?
<macrocosm> yeah I have internet connectivity
<aplus> negative
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm running 8.10. Synaptic can't seem to connect to the internet, so I can't get updates or install through it. It shows download speed at unknown. It was recently working fine but I'm not sure what triggered this. Possibly related is Gnome Do's inability to post tweets, which also previously worked. I can use Firefox and Pidgin with no problems. How do I rectify the situation?
<hoonteke> aplus: alright, I don't know then without being there first hand.  Have you tried booting off of a CD?
<hoonteke> does it check the cd drives?
<corey> I am looking for a high performance window manager
<aplus> hoonteke: when we shut the laptop off it was because it froze, then there was a blinking cursor at the upper left corner of the screen
<nivalis> corey, stacking, composite or tiling?
<Blast> okay someone say my nick again
<Blast> i want to see if its louder
<hoonteke> Blast:
<aplus> We cannot even get to a screen to use a bootup disk
<hmw> macrosm: if youre uncertain about the currently used DNS server to function, try putting another (public) server into resolv.conf
<corey> I am looking for a window manager that will give me better battery life
<Blast> now it is completely quiet
<hoonteke> aplus: hmm, without doing more diagnostics, it sounds like a hardware error then.  Can you even get to the bios screen?
<aplus> hoonteke: the laptop doesn't even light up the screen whatsoever, only the capslock, power, and number lock icons. And only briefly
<aplus> Then shuts off
<hoonteke> Blast: are you sure it isn't a n instante messaging client issue?
<hmw> corey: mayin power consumer regarding GPU is any 3D stuff. Turning off compiz should save a significant amount of battery.
<aplus> Could it be the main board, hoonteke?
<aplus> The computer  does stay on 24/7
<mifritscher> hi
<hoonteke> aplus: yeah, I don't know.  Laptops are harder to diagnose.  My first guess is yes, it's a mobo issue
<ZykoticK9> corey, fluxbox / openbox are minimal style WMs with lots of customization as well
<aplus> hmm, well ty for the help
<nivalis> corey, dwm is less than 2000 lines of code :)
<macrocosm> which ip should I use ... my gateway or the static I applied to the mac address
<nickrud_> corey, http://www.suckless.org/dwm/ litest one out there I think, but you're barking up the wrong tree. turn off wireless and backlighting and disks
<Blast> okay now its really loud
<Blast> ty
<lordgino> net
<hoonteke> Blast: so it was the instant messenging client?
<Blast> no
<mifritscher> why are kde-apps so slow on drawing (e.g. krusador, it doesn't even scrol in realtime)? Its a c2d with 1,6 ghz and a x3100 gpu
<Blast> now its the loudest its ever been
<rapha> What is the keyboard shortcut for previous/next tab in GEdit?
<hoonteke> aplus: for future reference, if it's a non-booting mobo, often mobo's will beep at you.  It's annoying, but if you have the specs for the mobo, or can look them up, it will tell you what the issue is.
<Blast> i think it will blow out my speekers
<macrocosm> @hmw ... I really appreciate your help ... I will do some more research on resolv.conf
<hoonteke> rapha: Ctrl+Pgdn?
<Blast> now lol
<aplus> I do not at the moment or i'd try that for sure
<Blast> ty
<rapha> hoonteke: I wish :-(
<rapha> The problem with GEdit is that is doesn't follow any keyboard shortcut conventions
<hmw> rapha: ALT+1, ALT+2, ...
<hoonteke> rapha: , looks like ctrl+alt+pgup to me
<hoonteke> and pgdn
<hoonteke> or, directly, with hmw's solution.
<rapha> hoonteke: hmw: Thanks a million!
<aplus> I have a tech question hoonteke
<aplus> while i'm here
<hoonteke> fire away
<aplus> I can upload my spec to you
<aplus> okay
<aplus> I have a great desktop and when i play online games, the fps will lower despite my nice graphics card, 15meg interent (comcast) and 4gigs of RAM
<hmw> hoonteke rapha - the ctrl-PgUp might work, but compiz might catch the shortcuts for something else. Alt+Number still works here.
<Blast> i am installing gnome is that okay
<Jufis> Uh oh... I managed to mess up with my sounds again. Seems like I'll never get the settings right without help. I have this laptop: http://www.fujitsu-siemens.com/home/products/notebooks/amilo_pa_2548.html. Anyone here knows what settings I should set in System->Preferences->Sound?
<aplus> It will go from 40+fps to about 4 and the ground becomes see through
<hoonteke> Blast: shouldn't be a problem.  gnome and kde play well with each other
<Blast> i'm installing it from terminal
<aplus> I can query you with my computer specs Hoonteke
<Blast> it shouldn't mess up my Ubuntu
<hoonteke> aplus: no, 4 gigs is enough, I assume you've got a decent cpu, gfx card, and hdd too?
<hoonteke> Blast: nope.
<aplus> yes
<aplus> nvidia ge force 7500 and dual core
<hoonteke> aplus: then it sounds like either a software issue, or a driver issue.
<aplus> hmm i could upgrade my driver
<Blast> dose kde come with Ubuntu?
<giovani> Blast: with kubuntu it does
<hoonteke> graphics card drivers are not linux's strongsuit, currently, thanks to only 2 for reals graphics cards companies, and closed specs for the graphics cards they make
<hoonteke> Blast: no,  but Kubuntu does
<giovani> redundant answers hooray!
<hoonteke> Kubuntu = Linux + KDE
<hoonteke> Ubuntu = Linux + Gnome
<aplus> Hoonteke do you think it may be the comcast internet. Also the fans come on ALOT while in higher populated areas
<hoonteke> roughly
<aplus> I'm wondering if my graphics card is about to go out
<Blast> can i install kubuntu?
<hoonteke> Blast: yep: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Blast> okay
<hoonteke> then wait while it downloads a ton
<giovani> Blast: yes, you can install it directly from a cd, from www.kubuntu.org
<Flannel> Blast, hoonteke: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<giovani> or you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hoonteke> Flannel: is on the mark
<Blast> yeah it is taking forever for gnome to download
<Jufis> Any sound experts here?
<hoonteke> the difference between the methods is that unless you use separate partitions for your /home directory, you'll lose your work without a backup, Blast.
<austin> Hey guys, i have a comptuer hooked onto a network, and some files on the machine..ultimatly i would like to put them online
<hoonteke> aplus: dunno
<Guest55622> and how to switch from gnome to kde?
<giovani> sixhat: we just covered that
<giovani> sixkiller: *
<giovani> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sixkiller> just joined
<hoonteke> aplus: the lots of extra fan noise roughly means "lots of extra heat" roughly means lots of extra computation.
<giovani> will add kde to your ubuntu install
<Blast> can i install  kubuntu on a different terminal?
<giovani> Blast: kde isn't smaller than gnome -- so it won't be faster
<jimmyb2187> net
<Flannel> Blast: No, you can only have one package manager open at a time.
<giovani> Blast: terminal? you can run two x sessions if you like
<giovani> Flannel: package manager? wtf are you talking about?
<hoonteke> aplus: there's no telling if the computation is just a lot of todo, a pisspoor algorithm internal to the game, or a bug in the driver.
<Flannel> giovani: He was asking if he could open a second terminal, and install kubuntu at the same time he's installing ubuntu.
<oCean_> giovani: mind the language
<austin> anyone?
<giovani> oCean_: it's an acronym, no need to get anxious
<Flannel> avis: How would you like to put them online?
<Flannel> giovani: It still counts.  Obfuscated swearing still is.
<oCean_> giovani: we know what it means. Don't do it here
<austin> does anyone know how to set up a server?
<giovani> my goodness
<hoonteke> giovani: Flannel means that apt-get acquires a lock.  Thus, only one instance can be run at the same time.  If it's through synaptic, or multiple shells, it doesn't matter.
<giovani> everyone needs to chill out
<Flannel> austin: What type of server?
<ZykoticK9> austin, you need to ask a more specific question i think.  to put files online is vague - you could install apache or an ftp server?
<austin> Flannel:  A web server
<giovani> hoonteke: yeah, we covered that, I misunderstood what Blast wanted to know
<Flannel> !lamp | austin
<ubottu> austin: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Blast> how do i set up gnome to my desktop
<hoonteke> giovani: oh sorry, must've lost it
<Flannel> austin: That wiki page will walk you through it (if you just want to serve files/pages, you just need the apache stuff, not anything else)
<Blast> because its installing it but i don't know where it is at
<sixkiller> how to disable quit massages,.example when somebody on this channel quits or joins
<austin> I'm new to linux still, i have server ed. and apache, and the fiels in a folder in my server
<Flannel> Blast: It should run automatically once its finished.
<Blast> okay
<giovani> Blast: gnome will be set up for you in a default install it doesn't need to be set up manually, it'll boot right into it when you boot into linux
<hoonteke> sixkiller: what's your instantmessenging client?  If it's pidgin, it's a plugin.
<ZykoticK9> sixkiller, that's an irc client specific question
<Jufis> Could somebody here help me with my sound issues?
<Blast> so i should restart ubuntu when its done installing?
<mbreum> Jufis: Probably not, but what are you after?
<giovani> Blast: it will prompt you to
<sixkiller> ZykoticK9: i know,.but do you know?
<Blast> okay its done but it hasnt
<ZykoticK9> sixkiller, are you using xchat?
<Blast> started yet
<austin> I realy don't understand this wiki..
<giovani> it's done but it hasn't started yet?
<Blast> okay what do i type to install kubuntu?
<austin> I don't know where to start off
<giovani> Blast: wait until the system is fully installed
<Blast> it is
<giovani> Blast: do you want Gnome, KDE, or both?
<Blast> gnome is done
<Flannel> austin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing%20Apache%202
<oCean_> austin: you say you have apache installed? If it is running (which after install most likely is, and you can see through command: "/etc/init.d/apache2 status") than you should be able to connect in browser: http://localhost
<hoonteke> Blast: Generally, the only reason you'll need to restart your linux based computer is when you need to upgrade the core kernel.
<Jufis> mbreum, I don't know what settings I should set in System-Preferences-Sound. I get my sounds to work in one application but then they do not work in another. And now I can't get them to work in firefox at all.
<giovani> hoonteke: he's in the live installer, I believe
<hoonteke> Blast: and that's very rare.
<hoonteke> giovani: oh, my bad
<giovani> hoonteke: so he'll need to reboot to get out of that
<hoonteke> I'll stop following that conversastion
<Blast> i want to intall kubuntu
<hoonteke> since I'm clearly no help.  :-{
<hoonteke> :-P
<giovani> Blast: then you need to download a different install cd
<Flannel> Blast: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, then ctrl-alt-f7
<hoonteke> there we go.  gotta get the face right
<giovani> kubuntu has separate install cds from ubuntu
<giovani> I already linked you to www.kubuntu.org
<giovani> to get them
<Flannel> giovani: No, he doesn't.
<Flannel> giovani: Also, please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<giovani> Flannel: if he wants kubuntu without the gnome packages ... he really should
<Blast> im installing kde right now
<Flannel> giovani: He wants them both installed.  He's currently installing gnome.  Or, just finished.
<Blast> should i keep installing kde?
<giovani> Flannel: I just asked him if he wanted both, he said he wanted kde, that doesn't sound like both to me, let's not start a pissing contest
<jondiced> hey everybody, i have a quick question: how do i type special character in Polish? i've got the keyboard layout, but i don't know the key combos.
<hmw> Blast hoonteke: restarting linux - right not neccecary unless kernel upgrade. Gnome? A different story. I often need to restart X, usually logging out does the trick.
<mbreum> Jufis: What apps does it work in? Where do you output sound?
<dga> can anyone make sense of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126051/
<Blast> i want both gnome and Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Blast,  install the kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages.
<austin> oCean_: it says its running, but when i go to the URL it doesnt show anything
<hoonteke> hmw: ah, right you are, but I was explaining  the "in general" concept.
<Jufis> mbreum, I can get rhythmbox to work. But that's it. I got it to work in skype too but then rhythmbox didn't work.
<Blast> how
<Blast> ?
<giovani> Blast: alright, I asked you just a minute ago, and you said you wanted kubuntu -- so, if you want both, then just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (like we've said about 10 times) from within the system
<Flannel> Blast: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<oCean_> austin: nothing at all? Or is there an error message?
<austin> oCean_: Not found....and it won't let me write anyting to /var/www
<hoonteke> Blast: from the cmmandline:
<hoonteke> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<hoonteke> then sit and wait while it downloads
<sofakng> how can I debug why my system won't reboot (eg. sudo reboot) once I resume from standby?
<coreyman> I'm trying to install themes on gnome, but if I copy them to themes folder they aren't showing up in >prefrences>appearance
<hmw> hoonteke: I thought, it's a good idea to add that information. The "in general"-extended version ;)
<Blast> im installing kde right now
<coreyman> I'm downloading the themes from gnome-look.org
<Blast> it still has a wile back
<Blast> until its done
<Blast> **
<Flannel> Blast: that's fine.  Just wait for it to finish.
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  drag/drop them to the theme connfig window - and it 'should' install them propery
<mbreum> Jufis: I'm really not an expert at all, but you should set your default sound card with asoundconf
<austin> how can i give myself full access?
<lakcaj> Can someone recommend a network discovery utility?  I want to see all the machines connected to the router that I'm connected to, and when ports/services they have open.
<oCean_> austin: "host not found" That can be, because network is not completely setup. Try http://127.0.1.1 and/or http://127.0.0.1
<coreyman> Dr_willis it says it isn't a valid theme file.
<hoonteke> alright, I'm out.  ciao.
<Blast> it has 35 mins
<hmw> !sudo | austin
<ubottu> austin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  it may be a bad file/download then..
<coreyman> Well, every one of these is bad Dr_willis?
<Jufis> mbreum, I'll try that.
<austin> oCean_:  it said failed to connect....and i'm talking about in a GUI
<Bonee> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and a freequent irc user, does anyone know the best irc client that supports multiple servers and scripts?
<Dr_willis> coreyman,   possibally - I always use the gnomeartng tool  and let it scan/download/install themes for me. its handy
<Flannel> Bonee: x-chat is popular among GUI clients (for gnome), Konversation for KDE, and irssi for CLI
<giovani> Bonee: "best" is just a matter of opinion -- some like xchat, some like konversation
<giovani> xchat has pretty wide usage, and so, if you're looking for a wide variety of scripts, it's probably your best bet
<oCean_> austin: ok. First of all, did you see what hmw send you? (the ubottu link) - run commands using "sudo" to gain root privileges
<ZykoticK9> Bonee, I'm a noob with irc, but xchat supports multiple servers, not sure about the scripting
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  its also possible you are doing somthing wrong.  There are several themes in the repositories  you could install if you wanted a few more also.
<Altreus> At the risk of repeating a known problem, I get failed in buffer_read(fd): md5hash: Input/output error from kdelibs-data (4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1.1)
<Bonee> ok, do you know if konversation supports scripts?
<sofakng> how do I refresh grub after I've changed menu.lst?
<Altreus> Nothing else seems to trigger this problem.
<giovani> ZykoticK9: it most certainly does
<LogicFan> anyone familiar with rubygems and installing rails on ubuntu?
<coreyman> Dr_willis can you go step by step with me.
<giovani> Bonee: yes, konversation support scripts
<oCean_> austin: check the apache logfile: "sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error_log" <-- this is in a terminal
<jondiced> alt, ctrl, and windows don't do it
<Dr_willis> sofakng,  grub reads the menu.lst at boot up. You dont really have to worry about it.
<Bonee> giovani: thx :]
<LogicFan> i have installed rails via rubygems, yet my system still does not recognize the installation
<ZykoticK9> Altreus, are you installing from a CD?  i/o typically means some problem with the disk/drive
<austin> oCean_: yah i got the whoel sudo thing
<sofakng> Dr_willis: excellent - thanks!
<cae> hey ppl, is it really offensive if i ask a question probably already asked?
<coreyman> I download theme file to Documents, named Desk Mod Red.tar.gz what do i do from there.
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: neg, update.
<LogicFan> rubygems 1.3.1, ruby 1.8.7, rails 2.2
<oCean_> austin: to open terminal (to use commandline) Applications > Accessoires > Terminal
<LogicFan> on ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  not really. Im not in gnome..  You may want to check out the gnomeartng tool. it can install themes/wallpaper/decorations and stuff from the gnome-look sites with a nice gui.
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: could be a bad download i guess...
<coreyman> Dr_willis that sounds like a good tool.
<Flannel> cae: Nope.  Go right ahead.
<ZykoticK9> Altreus, you could try deleting the file from /var/cache/apt/archives and let apt download the file again
<oCean_> austin: ok. Mastering sudo is a good way to start :) .. Now see what "sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error_log" has to say - but *do not paste here*
<coreyman> Dr_Willis what repository is that file in?
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: yeah I was about to ask where they were ^_^
<oCean_> austin: if you want to share any output with us, use pastebin service
<oCean_> !pastebin > austin
<ubottu> austin, please see my private message
<austin> oCean_: nothing shows  up when i run the command
<austin> aka ocean_, no such file or directory
<eTranquility> Hi, Synaptic can't seem to connect to the internet, so I can't get updates or install through it. It shows download rate as unknown. It was recently working fine but I'm not sure what triggered this. Possibly related is Gnome Do's inability to post tweets, which also previously worked. I can use Firefox and Pidgin with no problems. How do I rectify the situation?
<oCean_> austin: err... but apache2 is installed, right?
<austin> oCean_: that is correct...
<oCean_> eTranquility: are you directly connected or through proxy? Might want to check System > Pref > networkproxy anyway
<Jufis> mbreum, I just use "asoundconf list" to find out my soundcard's name and then "asoundconf set-default-card" to set it as default?
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  not sure its in any.. i get it from the programs homepage.
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, you should try changing your mirror, this might help www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<oCean_> austin: the installation, how did you do that?
<Dr_willis> coreyman, http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeartng/
<mbreum> Jufis: yes, I would assume so
<oCean_> austin: default install (e.g. through synaptic or aptitude) should create all necessary directories
<austin> oCean_: i don't remember exactly, but it was ether a choice i selected when install server ed., or i did the Sudo apt-get
<Jufis> mbreum, do I need to unset pulseaudio or oss? or do anything else?
<hmw> austin: by reading this introduction, you will learn the most importan things about linux, for a normal user, the text goes quite deep into details.http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<eTranquility> oCean_: Network Proxy has "Direct internet connection" selected. I do not use a proxy with my current connection. I connect through a proxy when I'm at school, but I do it through Firefox. Doing so has never interfered with Synaptic.
<Daremo> need some help figuring out how to install a patch for mesa
<oCean_> eTranquility: indeed. Just something to check..
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: It didn't seem to fix the issue because it's not trying to download it again. There are other files matching kdelibs-data in /var/lib/dpkg/info but I'm not sure how safe it would be to meddle with them
<``ph8> hey yo! I'm trying to use 'Seatools' for linux (Seagate's disk diagnostic stuff) - but it comes up with a 'no such file or directory' error - this worked before I wiped my hard drives and reinstalled ubuntu - any guesses at what libraries it might rely on?
<coreyman> Dr_willis : When I try to open gnomeartng it says it can't open cause the associated helper application does not exist.
<ZykoticK9> Altreus, but you tried deleting the file kdelibs-data?
<mbreum> Jufis: Heard someone say that you shouldn't use pulse and recommended uninstalling it. Why do you have oss - did you install that explicitly?
<oCean_> austin: hm.. See what is in config: "cd /etc/apache2" and then "ls -al sites-enabled"
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: I deleted the .deb in the cache
<Daremo> i want to install this patch for mesa, but not quite sure how to start
<Daremo> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=954dfba12986f578f2d8461818f9e9ac1f8f2b41
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  run it from the command line perhaps?
<oCean_> austin: use sudo btw
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: it didn't try to download it again
<coreyman> k trying.
<Dr_willis> !find gnomeart
<ubottu> Package/file gnomeart does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> !find gnome-art
<ubottu> Found: gnome-art
<Dr_willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<mchelen> how can the default player for .avi be changed?
<Daremo> hallllloooo? :)
<ZykoticK9> Altreus, sorry man, I got nothing???
<Jufis> mbreum, I don't know how did I got oss. Can I uninstall it?
<gh0st3r> im having problems with booting... ive got an IDE harddrive in the system (main OS drive) and ive just installed a SATA drive (for data), worked fine until SATA drive was installed... now on bootup when loading the kernel im getting the error "Cant not find root device" and it boots into a Busybox Initramfs prompim having problems with booting... ive got an IDE harddrive in the system (main OS drive) and ive just installed a SATA d
<Altreus> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks for trying :)
<gh0st3r> rive (for data), worked fine until SATA drive was installed... now on bootup when loading the kernel im getting the error "Cant not find root device" and it boots into a Busybox Initramfs promp
<gh0st3r> what do i do to fix?
<corinth> Which should be larger, a partition for /var or for /etc ?
<austin> oCean_: keeps tellign me invalid option/operation
<father_marc> mchelen... did someone answer your question?
<father_marc> mchelen: I'd be happy to if nobody has resolved it.
<mbreum> Jufis: I guess you can... sudo apt-get remove [packagename] - packagenames can be found with sudo apt-cache search oss
<khem> anybody seeing issues with T61/jaunty wireless it worked fine for me till yesterday
<ZykoticK9> coreyman, my /var contails 2.2G, my /etc 15M you be the judge
<Jufis> mbreum, okay. I'll uninstall oss. Should I uninstall pulse too?
<eTranquility> oCean_: Is there anything I can type into the console that might shed light on my connection status? A lot of things are working fine. Maybe it's a port thing? (I have no idea.)
<ZykoticK9> corinth, sorry see my post directed to coreyma n
<Daremo> father_marc i got a question :)
<oCean_> austin: "cd /etc/apache2" (no need to use the sudo there) does not work? See if the directory exists: "ls -al /etc/apa*"
<austin> oCean_: cd /etc/apache2 works just fine
<oCean_> austin: ok
<oCean_> austin: and then: "ls -al sites-enabled"
<oCean_> austin: that being a subdirectory of the /etc/apache2 dir
<father_marc> mchelen: Right-click on an .avi file; click on the "Properties" option; click on the "Open With" tab; select the application you want to open all .avi with.
<coreyman> Dr_willis: I got it installed somehow.... it's doing the first tiem download assistant now :D
<Daremo> i wonder if im lagged....
<oCean_> eTranquility: you *can* connect through firefox right, so that does not seem to be the problem. When you start synaptic from commandline, maybe you get output (error?)
<coreyman> Dr_willis: I read this gets themes from gnome art and not gnome look?
<GeorgeAScott> according to this help doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet , i create an fdi file.  does the fdi file refer to xorg.conf?  do i need to have aiptek info in xorg.conf to link to the fdi file in hal?
<c0ca1n3> hello, I use both Ubuntu and Xubuntu. At the moment I am at Xubuntu OS. is there any way to get a file in my Ubuntu OS without rebooting my pc?
<Jufis> mbreum, I also got ALSA. Should I leave it or uninstall it?
<gjesvik> ACCEPT JESUS
<Flannel> gjesvik: Please stay on topic
<Daremo> heh
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: You dualboot? or you just have them both installed?
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : I have them both installed
<Daremo> I am trying to install a patch for Mesa... here http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=954dfba12986f578f2d8461818f9e9ac1f8f2b41
<ZykoticK9> c0ca1n3, you could mount the ubuntu drive???
<Daremo> not sure how to start other than downloading it... which i have done...
<mbreum> Jufis: ALSA is the default
<puff> Hiyo... I'm installing ubuntu on a box that has no network.  Is there a way I can download a bunch of packages to a CD to use instead ofa repo?
<Daremo> isnt there a way to apt-get something like that?
<c0ca1n3> ZykoticK9  I donno what mount is, sorry
<Jufis> mbreum, oh okay
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: Dualboot? or on the same install?
<eTranquility> oCean_: Synaptic works fine launched from terminal... no errors, just connection errors if I try to update or install.
<ZykoticK9> puff, if another computer has ubuntu on it you could copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archive to this computer?  just install/update everything you need on the ubuntu with network connection
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : ummm.. I have them both installed on the same pc semarately.. (no idea what dualboot is :D)
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: Separately?  Alright.  So you pick one or the other at your boot screen? (at GRUB? where you select a kernel?) not where you log in?
<Jufis> mbreum, sorry to bother you so much, but seems like I have this linux-sound-base package installed. "base package for ALSA and OSS sound systems. This package allows the administrator to choose between the OSS and ALSA sound systems."
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : on the boot screen
<Jufis> mbreum, I think I got oss with that package
 * Daremo wonders if anyone can see him.. or if hes lagged.. alot
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: Alright.  That's dual booting.  You didn't need to dual boot, by the way.  Xubuntu and Ubuntu can exist on the same install (same partition/etc), with the same users, at that.
<oCean_> eTranquility: sorry mate, I'm out of options. Was hoping some helpful messages might appear in terminal.
<GeorgeAScott> i see you ***Daremo
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : I'm kinda new at this so I didn't know all the details
<Daremo> Thanks george
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: But yes, you can read your other files on this install. you just have to mount your other partition.  (If this is a new install for one of them, you should strongly consider removing the new install, and just adding it to the other)
<eTranquility> oCean_: Thanks anyway. = )
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: So, this is a brand new install? (at least, one of them is?)
<mbreum> Jufis: Hm.. I would think you could uninstall oss and leave the sound-base package in place
<oCean_> austin: are you giving up? I have about 6 minutes of battery life left, and with the plug being at the office.. I'll be gone in 6 mins...
<c0ca1n3> ummmm.. I guess so
<oCean_> eTranquility: ok. Hope you find the fix :)
<c0ca1n3> so I need to uninstall or something?
<sofakng> Why would a killall -SEGV not terminate a frozen application?
<Daremo> I am trying to install a patch for Mesa... here http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=954dfba12986f578f2d8461818f9e9ac1f8f2b41
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: Did you just install Ubuntu? (and have been using Xubuntu for a bit?)
<ZykoticK9> Daremo, for that patch you'd need to have the source code, then manually apply the patch, then compile the new version and install it -- not specifically an ubuntu question???  good luck
<Daremo> yech
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : I've been using both. Mostly I use Xubuntu
<billybigrigger> love anyone here by chance have an antec earthwatts 380w PSU?
<Daremo> grumble.. alright ill go post where i dug that thread up...
<Daremo> thanks though
<Daremo> btw
<Daremo> that SHOULD be the solution to the dual screen compiz problem you were helping me with last night
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : So what do I need to do to mount?
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: Alright, well, the *best* (for future) thing to do would be to copy all of your files from your Ubuntu one over to your other home folder (to the Xubuntu one) and then remove the Ubuntu one, expand your Xubuntu one to take up the entire space, and then install `ubuntu-desktop`
<silversurfer> My dual boot Ubuntu/Vista dual SATA system won't boot (error code 73) after installing Vista SP1.  Can someone please help me to the fastest way to backup the data on the Vista side and then to recover the system?
<GeorgeAScott> what dual screen compiz problem? i just set up dual screen last night, working fine with compiz
<c0ca1n3> hmmm.. for an example if I am in ubuntu OS I need to take that same step?
<Daremo> i am running over 2048 x 1024 for resolution and compiz really doesnt like that
<hmw> Daremo: ATI?
<Jufis> mbreum, lol. When I select pulseaudio to be uninstalled from synaptic package manager, it says that I need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop too.
<Daremo> uh huh...
<Daremo> 9250
<Flannel> c0ca1n3: If you plan on doing it right now, you're probably best off using a liveCD to do everything.  It (should) mount everything by default, so you can just copy stuff from one to the other.  Then shuffle partitions
<jgood> who should i be talking to about the installing of ubuntu problems?
<Flannel> Jufis: that's correct.  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, its safe to remove.
<GeorgeAScott> mines 2304x1024
<c0ca1n3> Flannel : okz
<mbreum> Jufis: Is alsa installed? If not, you may install that and see if you can remove pulse then...
<ZykoticK9> jgood, just ask your question and someone might answer
<hmw> Daremo: maximum texture size of your GPU is 2024x2048, you gotta live with that. If you want both screens to have a higher resolution, you need to place them one above the other. Ugly, but works.
<Daremo> blech
<hmw> Daremo: 2048^2 of course.
<jgood> well, i partitioned my hard drive to dual boot xp and ubuntu, and when i go to instal ubuntu i put the disk in, it comes up to the setup screen i click install ubuntu ... and then nothing
<Schwag> anyone know anything about pppconfig?
<Daremo> is that a fix for the next ubuntu release? or xrandr?
<Daremo> hopeful fix i shoudl say
<Daremo> and if i switch to a different video card that can support over 2024x1048 that would work also right?
<hmw> Daremo: I suggest you study driver programming and do it for us *g*
<coreyman> Why are these themes not complete themes.
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<coreyman> What in the heck are they in peices for.
<hmw> Daremo: I think, it might be a limitation of the GPU, not the drivers.
<Daremo> lol man.. i have been doign ENOUGH learning just trying to set this up
<Daremo> whats the GPU?
<rww> Daremo: the stuff on the graphics card
<coreyman> Daremo graphics processing unit
<hmw> Daremo: Graphic Processing Unit, or "Graphics Card"
<Phrozen_One> whats the easiest way of determining if a piece of hardware has had a device driver loaded for it?
<rww> Daremo: i.e., a hardware limitation, not a software one. i.e., not something Ubuntu can fix.
<SuspectZero> any way to check out the causes of a kernel panic?
<Daremo> AHHH
<Daremo> yep
<ZykoticK9> jgood, have you tried using the option to "install ubuntu" rather then "try ubuntu without any change to your computer" when you first boot the cd?
<austin> oCean_:ok i got it and go some stfff
<GeorgeAScott> phrozen_one lsmod
<Schwag> SupspectZero, the only time i had a kernel panic was with an overclock
<corinth> I'm looking for advice on partitioning my 160GB hard drive. There's a good possibility that I'll reinstall fairly often, so I'm looking for what I should keep seperate from root besides /home
<austin> oCean: sorry about that, had to go real quick
<jgood> zykotick9, thats the only one i did try
<Daremo> well whats interesting is in that bug description, they specifically mention that compiz is doing something wrong with the size
<Jufis> Flannel, what does that "metapackage" mean?
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<rww> corinth: just /home would be okay. If you want to keep your system configuration too, /etc would be useful.
<Phrozen_One> GeorgeAScott, that lists loaded modules, how can I tell if all of the modules have loaded for the appropriate hardware?
<sofakng> Why would a killall -SEGV not terminate a frozen application?
<ZykoticK9> jgood, that screen doesn't support mouse, you need to press ENTER
<Jufis> mbreum, yes, I have alsa installed
<jgood> zykotick9, enter, click same thing XD... yea i know i did press enter
<corinth> rww, I don't need a seperate /usr to preserve application stuffs?
<ditto> for some reason wlan0, and wmaster0 come up on my ifconfig and i can no longer view wireless networks... How do I remove the wmaster0 network device?
<syborg> corinth: if you have written any scripts in sbin, maybe that too
<jgood> zykotick9, it revs up the disc drive like it is going to do something it just doesn't do anything
<GeorgeAScott> phrozen_one look thru it or grep it for what your needing i guess
<DIFH-iceroot> using / and /home on a SSD. should i use ext2 or ext3?
<Daremo> alright thanks for the help
<DIFH-iceroot> and /home are different SSDs
<ZykoticK9> jgood, have you checked the MD5 of the cd image you downloaded?
<rww> corinth: well, if you're going to keep /usr and everything between reinstalls, I don't see the point of reinstalling ;)
<reacuna> corinth: maybe /var if your planning on using you comp. to serve stuff. On that same line, /srv , but I haven't seen anyone use it :)
<Dr_willis> ditto,  from what i recaall reading of wirless docs.. you suold just ignore wmaster0 its used internally by the wirless drivers or somthing like that.
<jgood> zykotick9, nope, how would i go about doing that?
<hmw> Daremo: I know, Linux can be hard. Do not give up easily, if you get frustrated. Linux is still best for people, who like to learn/trial&error/reprogram the stuff. You might get to a point, where you want to give up. Don't, you will advance over time, and it pays off a lot, once you domesticated your PC.
<ditto> Dr_willis, how do i ignore?
<Dr_willis> ditto,  dont worry about it?
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: ext2. ext3 uses journalling, which will increase writes to your SSD. You might also want to look at noatime and relatime (fstab options)
<ditto> Dr_willis, well it wasnt there bfore and then it showed up. Now I cannot see wireless networks
<Dr_willis> ditto,  i have it on my Netbook.. and wireless works fine. You use the slan0 device..
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: and dont have a journal is ok?
<Daremo> hmw oh im not quitting, im probably just going to go spend 50-75$ on a much more supported video card and not worry about it :)
<Dr_willis> ditto,  that does not prove its the problem. :)
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<ditto> Dr_willis, you mean slan0 = wlan0?
<Dr_willis> yes
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: yeah. It's a little less resistant to power failure, but it worked fine for years before ext3 came along ;)
<glitsj16> Phrozen_One: sudo lshw -html > lshw.html produces a list of hardware present with all sorts of usefull info, the html file output is there for easy reading through a browser .. it has driver info as well if that is what you're looking for
<corinth> What's a good size for / if I have seperate /etc, /usr, and /home partitions?
<ZykoticK9> jgood, i take it you have a working Windows computer but not a linux one?  i only know how to check MD5s in linux - i know it's possible with windows just don't know what app you need (i'm sure someone here does though)
<Daremo> have a good night im off to make dinner :)
<Flannel> Jufis: a metapackage is a package that doesn't provide any files itself, but depends on files.  ubuntu-desktop depends on all the packages you need for a desktop install of Ubuntu (with gnome), but it doesn't provide any of those files itself.
<Phrozen_One> glitsj16, I will look into that. Thank you :0
<ditto> OK, ty.... anyway of diagnosing what is causing  wireless networks not to show?
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: but if have power failure i can easily recover ext2?
<hmw> Daremo: Sounds like a good idea. I hate my Radeon 9600.
<jgood> zykotick9, yup, the windows partition works fine, i just can't get an install of linux on the other one, let me do a google search and see what i turn up
<rww> DIFH-iceroot: fsck would run on reboot and do it for you, yes
<hmw> Daremo: ATI-Dual + Voodoo Banshee. Horrible to configure.
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: thank you, i will use ext2 for / and /home
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<Jufis> Flannel, synaptic says that "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades". If I delete pulseaudio and ubuntu-desktop uninstalls with it, what happens to the updates?
<glitsj16> Phrozen_One: the resulting lshw.html file will be located in the dir you run that command from btw
<rww> Jufis: it means upgrades as in Hardy>Intrepid, not normal updates.
<Phrozen_One> glitsj16, I'm working cli atm, maybe I'll see how it looks with lynx
<darthbobby> Why would my laptop be running extremely hot on a Ubuntu install.  This isn't the first time it's been installed, but it's the first time it's overheated.  Granted, normally I install standard Ubuntu Intrepid Desktop, and this time I installed the latest Ubuntu Ultimate Gamer Edition.
<jgood> anybody here have a favorite MD5 checker or should i just find a generic one off of google?
<Jufis> rww, ahh thank you
<glitsj16> Phrozen_One: lshw isn't limited to html output, just run "sudo lshw | less" will give the same info
<nightrid3r> jgood md5sum
<jgood> zykotick9, which files should i be MD5 checking, or just the entire disk?
<millertime_018> hey man, i got a bluetooth dongle and I can't send files to my cell from my computer. can anyone help?
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<mezy> can someone point me to a place where i can make a custom ubuntu cd using a live cd?
<ZykoticK9> jgood, you need the MD5 of the ISO file, then make sure it's EXACTLY the same as the MD5 shown on the download page
<puff> Is there anything special I need to do with Brasero to make the ubuntu install CD that I'm burning a bootable CD?
<jgood> ok
<mbreum> Jufis: Signing off - hope you get it working. May the force be with you!
<Blast> hey dose anyone know what i should do from here? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126059/
<mchelen> puff, nope, just burn image
<rww> puff: Use the "Burn image" option and point it to your .iso file.
<puff> mchelen: Cooll, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> jgood, this is basically just checking that the ISO file is fine, install not doing anything might suggest a problem with the disk you downloaded
<puff> rww:  "Burn image"?
<mezy> can someone point me to a place where i can make a custom ubuntu cd using a live cd?
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<rww> puff: yes, as opposed to "Data project", "Audio project", etc. on the Brasero main window.
<fbc> how do I dump the output of a command to a text file?
<puff> Ah, under Project submenu.
<andy_klaj_1985> hi guys my bootup is kind of slow, i got this from /var/log
<andy_klaj_1985> [   13.602577] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
<andy_klaj_1985> [   13.602585] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<andy_klaj_1985> [  142.613462] udevd version 124 started
<andy_klaj_1985> [  143.102617] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0
<FloodBot3> andy_klaj_1985: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andy_klaj_1985> it looks like udevd is taking up time. am i right? and can i do anything to fix it?
<rww> fbc: commandname > filename. If you want to append to the file, instead of overwriting it, use >> instead of >
<ZykoticK9> fbc, "... > test.txt"
<puff> rww: It didn't come up with the main menu, oddly enough.
<ActionParsnip> fbc: at the end of the command put > ~/output.txt
<jgood> zykotick9, so i'm checking the iso i downloaded, not the disk itself correct
<ZykoticK9> jgood, yup
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<ZykoticK9> jgood, actually checking the disk might be even better
<ActionParsnip> jgood: there is a disk chec you can do on the first menu screen when you boot the cd
<jgood> ZykoticK9, it won't actually let me just do the disk, only files on the disk, which is why i asked which one
<ActionParsnip> jgood: do both
<jgood> ok
<fbc> ActionParsnip, I tried "find -user postgres > postgresfiles.txt" but it did not work.
<Royall> Is there any way to get a total list of all the packages installed on my system? Perhaps in  a text file?
<ZykoticK9> jgood, in linux you could check the whole disk :p, then check the ISO and assume the burn went ok
<slops> hey all
<glitsj16> mezy: http://uck.sourceforge.net/ (ubuntu customization kit)
<ActionParsnip> fbc: does find -user postgres output results to the screen?
<fbc> ActionParsnip, yes
<andy_klaj_1985> hi my boot up is kind of slow, i think it is udevd (i put the log file in paste.ubuntu.com) am i right- can it be fixed?
<jgood> ZykoticK9, so here is the thing it gave me 24EA1163EA6C9F5DAE77DE8C49EE7C03 i have no clue what this really means or what i'm comparing it too, this is beyond me
<slops> question how do i switch from gnome to kde in my install of ubuntu 8.10
<ZykoticK9> Royall, yes - but i'm not sure what the command is???
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<rww> Royall: aptitude search ~i > ~/filename.txt
<ZykoticK9> jgood, what version of ubuntu did you download, i assume it wasn't a live cd
<fbc> ActionParsnip, ok I think I found my mistake... I was running the command in home dir.. I needed to move out to root...
<ActionParsnip> fbc: then try: find -user postgres > ~/postgresfiles.txt; gedit ~/postgresfiles.txt
<rww> slops: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slops> ok thanks
<slops> ill try it out
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<jgood> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso  the one from the website when you click 'download ubuntu" so 8.10
<fbc> ActionParsnip, I had some joker logged into my server as postgres running pscan2
<andy_klaj_1985> hi my boot up is kind of slow, i think it is udevd (i put the log file in http://paste.ubuntu.com/126061/) am i right- can it be fixed
<ActionParsnip> fbc: nice
<fbc> ActionParsnip, I'm curious to know what he uploaded...before I cut him off.
<ZykoticK9> jgood, then when you boot the CD you should get options to either install or run the live cd???  do you get a brown background, with a bird, when you clicked the "install now"
<jgood> ZykoticK9, boot it within windows or put the CD in and reboot?
<millertime_018> I can't send files from my computer to my phone
<ZykoticK9> jgood, the MD5 of your ISO is fine.
<jwaldo> Hello, I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and XP on my EeePC 900HA. I have 60GB of free space on the drive, but it doesn't seem to notice that during the install, and wants to either resize the XP partition or use the whole drive. Any way around that?
<ActionParsnip> fbc: depends when the system was accessed? you could find files editted in the last 1 day, then 2  days and last 3 days and so on then find their user ownerships etc
<sweetgum1> can someone help me out with emerald, ive selected a them an i used emerald --replace to update it, but i get the following warningme/david/.themes/Mire v2_Blue/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:63: Murrine configuration option "hilight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please update this theme to get rid of this warning.
<sweetgum1> and when i close the terminal
<Blast> hello i installed kde but now its asking me witch one i need to go to gdm or kdm
<sweetgum1> the title bars of all windows go away
<ZykoticK9> jgood, CD in restart machine.
<coppro> Okay, wonderful
<sweetgum1> anyone know how i can fix this?
<Dr_willis> sweetgum1,  dont use the close button.. use the 'exit' command
<coppro> I've been fiddling with drivers, and now KDE won't start up
<fbc> ActionParsnip, I just found all the stuff he had under /usr/tmp
<jgood> ZykoticK9, k, the machine i'm trying to install it on is a different machine then the one i'm taking to you on so let me load it up
<nOStahl> hey all why is WPA not an option when i try to connecto a wireless network?
<sweetgum1> Dr_willis: the terminal sticks on teh error message, how can i escape it without ctrl + c, t his also removes the title bar
<jgood> and then i can tell you exaclty what is happening
<coppro> I get the following error in Xorg.0.log:
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<silversurfer> can someone help with a LiveCD data recovery?
<Dr_willis> sweetgum1,  commandname &, then exit
<dust_> i got nokia 8660, and usb bluesoli bluetooth, how do i install it?
<austin> can anyone help me view my files online?
<coppro> "radeon.o kernel module version is 8.54.3, but 1.17.0 is required"
<Dr_willis> sweetgum1,  it 'reoves' the title bar becauyse you are forcing the program to quit.
<dust_> i can see computer in bluetooth settings
<coppro> so things go REALLY slow
<coppro> (DRI is turned off)
<ActionParsnip> fbc: makes sense
<fbc> ActionParsnip, I meant /var/tmp
<sweetgum1> Dr_willis: what do you mean by commandname &?
<jgood> ZykoticK9, computer booted, boot from CD, copy right things, ubuntu logo, select language, english, install ubuntu, .... nothing
<coppro> I just purged and reinstalled xserver-xorg, and nothing is changed
<coppro> suggestions?
#ubuntu 2009-03-04
<indro> hi all
<coppro> anyone, please?
<jgood> ZykoticK9, the disk makes the noise it should when it starts spinning, but then it dies down and nothing happens, and i can't press up or down anymore
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<austin> anyone?
<indro> anyone got QUAKE LIVE working??
<ActionParsnip> indro: yuo mean the game quake?
<ZykoticK9> jgood, i second watch what happens here
<Schwag> i want a quake live invite ;p
<austin> Can anyone help me with my serve?
<indro> no, www.quakelive.com
<jimisola> installing ant or tomcat6 (using apt-get install) without installing gcj* (have sun's jre and jdk installed)
<indro> Schwag: its open beta now
<indro> ;)
<sweetgum1> Dr_willis: you there?
<indro> but windows only. "*à%ç£"çé"+
<Dr_willis> sweetgum1,  the name of the command.. bash basics.. & launches the command to the background
<indro> sucksssss
<Dr_willis> xterm &
<Schwag> i tried joining like 25 times and never get my confirmation email
<puff> Hm, brasero appears to have crashed, I restarted brasero and now it's saying that it says "Error while burning:  the drive can't be locked (ongoing burning process)"
<puff> Where do I find the lock file?
<nightrid3r> !anyone | austin
<ubottu> austin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<indro> Schwag: yoou can register without invite....
<jimisola> rephrasing as a question: how do I install ant and tomcat6 without installing gcj* (I have Sun's jre and jdk installed)?
<sweetgum1> Dr_willis: thanks alot: worked :)
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<ZykoticK9> jgood, so you don't see Ubuntu with an orange line moving back and forth after you press ENter on Install?  can you use the arrows up and down?  what happens if you select Try Ubuntu instead of install?
<ActionParsnip> indro: theres a linux client on the way. ID are good like that
<dust_> anynoe help me with bluetooth
<jgood> ZykoticK9, nope no line moving, no it beeps when i use the arrows, let me try real fast
<RPS> Hello Guys, I have a file I need to open and amend, but it will have to be opened in a terminal window. Can someone help me get it open? the path to the file is /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<indro> ActionParsnip: yeah but that can take long
<indro> look at ut3 still no linux client
<jgood> ZykoticK9, same thing, nothing...
<RPS> I need to be at root to get it open ...so sudo -s ...is that right?
<BrixSat> hello
<ZykoticK9> RPS, CAREFUL!!!  "sudo nano /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh"
<austin> I have a ubuntu server hooked up to my network with apache2 installed and runnign, and some files on my machine, in my user/name/ and woud liek to get these files to display in a browser from my server
<indro> would be nice if someone can get it work under wine
<BrixSat> how can i play  youtube on firefox using ubuntu 8.10?
<Schwag> i got ut3 to work under wine
<mezy> glitsj16: hey thanks, but i just found it, but now im disappointed at its capabilities. i thought i would be able to add in packages to it making it a 'customized' cd, but i can only change the language and some other small stuff
<ActionParsnip> indro: it shouldnt be too long. i'd imagine they will use a linux installer like doom3
<rww> BrixSat: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<nightrid3r> RPS gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<indro> BrixSat: install flashplayer
<ZykoticK9> jgood, sorry man, I got nothing!
<jwaldo> For some reason, I can't get the installer to use my free space: ﻿http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3547/3326358951_de20690052_b.jpg
<Schwag> horribly but yeah
<fosco_> !flash | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BrixSat> apt-get install flashplayer
<jgood> ZykoticK9, when i reformattted the windows to make room for linux i had to change my BIOS settings to disable my SATA drive before windows would work... would this be anything?
<indro> ActionParsnip: they just need to port the dll to linux.
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: use manual then :)
<jgood> it is still disabled, the same way i was able to install windows as
<indro> the installer just unpacks the ddl
<ZykoticK9> jgood, i don't think so...
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<BrixSat> firefox warns me of a missing plugin i have instaled it and still nothing
<indro> the whole game is packaged in a ddl
<Rolcol> Will Jaunty have the latest kernel?
<jgood> k, just throwing it out there, i doubted it had anything but i don't know so better safe then stupid
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: are you 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<BrixSat> 32
<doumo> ﻿I'm trying to get a new X running so I can run wine on it.  But I get a weird error message when opening a new X.  Any clues on how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<indro> i can get into the game with wine + firefox but when the game starts it crashes. :/
<ActionParsnip> Rolcol: yes
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I hadn't tried manual yet. Much of what I've read suggested not to
<austin> can anyone help me at all with my problem, that i just stated above
<BrixSat> Ac
<Rolcol> ActionParsnip: Sweet.  Thanks.
<austin> >	I have a ubuntu server hooked up to my network with apache2 installed and runnign, and some files on my machine, in my user/name/ and woud liek to get these files to display in a browser from my server
<fosco_> Rolcol: jaunty will go with 2.6.28 (not the very last one)
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip: im 32 bits ubuntu 8.1
<nightrid3r> austin put the files in /home/$username/public_html
<indro> humm i try now wine + ie7 maybe that works...
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> indro: its a bit weird ive heard, check the appdb
<sebsebseb> indro: IE7 in Wine what why?
<ZykoticK9> indro, i don't think anyone has figured out a working Linux Quake Live yet - hopefully you will.
<ActionParsnip> indro: you could run virtualbox in seamless mode
<Rolcol> fosco_: what is the latest stable?  I don't pay much attention because I don't have to compile my kernel =\
<hmw> indro: check out "winetricks"
<jgood> ZykoticK9, playing around with the other options, nothing works for any of the options, i can select language, i can hit my F keys, i can arrow up and down, but it doesn't select an option
<BrixSat> done
<BrixSat> it had installed nothing
<mib_5b5go4> i need some help with getting my ethernet/wireless card working i posted on the fourms here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085389 but didnt receve much help any one have any ideas
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: close all firefoxes and then rerun it
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip: it installed nothing :S
<ZykoticK9> jgood, have a different keyboard you could try???
<austin> nightrid3r: ok i have it all in there already
<fosco_> Rolcol: now 2.6.28 is the last, but mostly sure there will be a 2.6.29 version when jaunty comes
<melik> what would you guys recommend banshee or rhythmbox?
<Schwag> im trying to use pppconfig for a phone as a modem, using lsusb reads my iden motorola modem, but i cant select it to use with pppconfig
<silversurfer> Is Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition CD a good Live CD method to recover a crashed system?
<Rolcol> fosco_: but due to feature freeze... too late.  Alright.  Thanks for your answer.
<BrixSat> firefox breaks downs when i click on a youtube movie
<hmw> silversurfer: sure.
<indro> hmw: okay, will do. ;)
<nightrid3r> austin enable mod_userdir in apache and restart apache
<indro> can i install ie with that?
<jgood> ZykoticK9, yea, but i doubt thats it because it lets me select my language, and every key works in windows, and all the ones i hit in there (enter, arrows, f keys, ect)
<indro> @ hmw
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  if i click on a youtube.com movie firefox closes down
<nightrid3r> austin then http://localhost/~$username will show the files
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: whats the output of: file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<kopolee11> hello. i reinstalled my computer, and was wondering how i could make my home partition become my home directory. because now i simply have a new home directory, which has none of my original settings or files. thanks
<indro> hmw: winetricks done. what now?
<austin> nightrid3r: hwo do i enable and restart? i'm sort of a newbie at all this command line stuff
<hmw> indro: i remember seing a similar option in winetricks, but I am not completly certain about IE. It installs certain apps, that wouldnt install in wine.
<ZykoticK9> jgood, have you tried BOTH Enter keys?  you not trying to use the one on the numpad are you
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  what should i do with that?
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: its a terminal command
<jgood> ZykoticK9, laptop, no numpad
<mp3guy> hi,after fsck ran last I got a load of inode errors, and now some of my files are missing and I've a load of numbered files in the lost+found folder of the partition (ext3) how do I find out what their original filenames were and restore them to their original locations?
<puff> Crap, still can't find the brasero lock file. Hm.
<indro> hmw: i installed it, how i can use it now?
<ZykoticK9> jgood, what model?
<doumo> ﻿I'm trying to get a new X running so I can run wine on it.  But I get a weird error message when opening a new X.  Any clues on how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<hmw> indro: run it from the terminal
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  bla bla bla bla (No such file or directory)
<indro> i did wsh winetricks corefonts vcrun6
<nightrid3r> austin not sure, ubuntu apache conf is different from the centos conf i use, maybe google for it
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok
<jgood> ZykoticK9, hp pavillion 5000 series more specifically 5218nr
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok we need to find the .so file
<BrixSat> ok
<BrixSat> how? updatedb?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: we'll go full force
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: sudo find / -name *.so | grep libflasplayer
<BrixSat> what do you mean full force?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: that command will scan the whole / partition
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: Selecting "Manual" gets me a chart exactly like this one: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3614/3327188278_4c537a4d9f_b.jpg Does the option to adjust that happen after I click Next, or am I still stuck with wiping the drive?
<austin> nightrid3r: alright got it,
<nickrud_> austin, sudo a2enmod userdir , then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: no, use full manual
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  finished and nothing came up!
<carbine> Can someone help me out installing a webcam?
<kopolee11> thanks ubottu, but i already had a home partition set up when i did the reinstallation. it seems that the guide you gave was for if you didn't have a home partition already set up. is there anyway, i can make my home partition become my home directory.
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: oh, ok weird
<ZykoticK9> jgood, did a quick seach, didn't find anything - it seems like the Enter key isn't working for whatever reason, you might try plugging in a usb keyboard if you got one -- other then that I have NO idea... sorry man
<nickrud_> austin, perty sure it's userdir, /etc/apache2/mods-available list all the mods you can check there for it
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<jgood> ZykoticK9, well it works, because i hit enter to select my language, thanks for the help, i'll try playing with it some more see if i can't find anything out
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: use manual partitioning and you can use the unallocated space to make (at least) / and /swap
<mp3guy> hi,after fsck ran last I got a load of inode errors, and now some of my files are missing and I've a load of numbered files in the lost+found folder of the partition (ext3) how do I find out what their original filenames were and restore them to their original locations?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  instaling :D
<mezy> glitsj16: nevermind about the capabilities, i just didn't finish using it all the way. the reason was because it think it wouldn't because i am using a live cd.
<nickrud_> kopolee11, set up the partition you were using as home in /etc/fstab as mounted on /home
<carbine> I tried using http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3706711&postcount=9 and I ended up getting this while trying to run make: http://pastie.org/406627
<austin> nightrid3r: alright its all done, but still wont' display...keeps givign me a NOT FOUND
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I did check the Manual bubble, but the result was the same as the "Guided- use largest free space"
<marine1> new message printer may not be connected already did the hplip update and message stays the same need help after google search.
<sebsebseb> !webcam | carbine
<ubottu> carbine: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok then close all firefoxes and try: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<jwaldo> Unless there's another sort of 'manual' I'm missing
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: thats fine if the unpartitioned space is what you wish to use
<carbine> I went through that already. Checked the sony section for the eyetoy and it takes me through the same process.
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  still closing down firefox
<nightrid3r> austin do you "own" the files
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: if you want full control use manual again and you can create partitions as you like
<kopolee11> ok, thank you nickrud_
<austin> nightrid3r: I'm the only use, and the admin, so yes
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: make sure they are all dead with: ps -ef | grep firef
<jgood> ZykoticK9, at least now i know that it isn't me just being stupid... i always fear that
<nickrud_> kopolee11, if that doesn't make clear sense, just say so
<DowopDiDo> Is there a way to resize my ubuntu partition and then install another os on the space thats freed without deleating everything on my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: you should only see the grep command output
<ZykoticK9> jgood, :)
<sebsebseb> carbine: got  a program  such as AMSN to test your web cam in?  so yeah any program where webcams should work
<marine1>  new message:  printer may not be connected already did the hplip update and message stays the same need help after google search.
<yubuntu> could anyone tell me how to terminate a full-screen application
<carbine> Tried Skype, doesn't detect it.
<nightrid3r> austin chmod -R 755 /home/$username/public_html
<carbine> But I can't even install it.
<sebsebseb> yubuntu: full screen the whole screen?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  only this root      9173  8591  0 00:15 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firef
<carbine> I get an error while trying to install
<mezy> is there and way to make a custom ubuntu with a live cd?
<yubuntu> sebsebseb, yes
<nickrud_> yubuntu, alt-f2   xkill , click on screen
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: what is the output of: echo $USER
<BrixSat> root
<yubuntu> nickrud, which button is "xkill" ?
<darko956> can someone help me with getting my wireless card to work?
<carbine> sebsebsesb: Here's the my problem: http://pastie.org/406627
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: are you logged on as root?
<BrixSat> yes
<sebsebseb> mezy: there is I guess, but  with the alternate CD you get more control about what to install.  oh and there's ubuntu minimal
<nickrud_> yubuntu, you type xkill , it will change the mouse pointer shape
<sebsebseb> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: why?
<austin> nightrid3r: still not showing...i ran it
<yubuntu> thanks
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: Does the bar only represent the free space, then? I was assuming it showed the whole drive
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  im loged in as root in the shell and a regular user in the graphical system
<kopolee11> nickrud_, i'm checking out my fstab file, and i'll admit, i'm not exactly sure what i need to add. if you could please clarify that would be very helpful.
<marine1>  new message printer may not be connected already did the hplip update and message stays the same need help after google search.
<sebsebseb> !printer
<nightrid3r> austin is apache2 user a member of your group?
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: good. i hate idiot logging into x as root
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: read the screen, the white bit is unallocated
<austin> nightrid3r: i don't know?
<jgood> Anybody else here willing to take up my install problems? short summary: i go to install ubuntu on a new partition of my hard drive, i press enter on install ubuntu, nothing happens... the cd kinda starts to rev up the doesn't do anything, afterwards not able to select anything else, so it selectd it just won't go
<doumo> ﻿I'm trying to get a new X running so I can run wine on it.  But I get a weird error message when opening a new X.  Any clues on how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  so now what?
<nickrud_> !fstab | kopolee11 there's some decent advice here; essentially you'll be adding a line similar to the one that mounts the  /   partition
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok then run firefox in the gui and it should work
<ubottu> kopolee11 there's some decent advice here; essentially you'll be adding a line similar to the one that mounts the  /   partition: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  no it works not :S
<Joker_-_> I unplugged a drive, booted it in an other machine to try (didnt worked, saying UUID was invalid), plugged it back in the original machine and it still says the uuid is invalid (wont boot), what the?
<sebsebseb> jgood: ok bad CD?  did you md5sum check it before burning?   Is the CD scratched?  maybe your CD drive can gone bad even
<kopolee11> thank you both nickrud_ and ubottu! I'll see if it works
<nightrid3r> austin man ls, there you can find how to show owner and group
<jgood> sebsebseb, did md5 check, nope, and if the CD drive was bad would it still load up the ubuntu screen?
<Joker_-_> it simply drops me to the basic shell...
<MalbeC> hi!!
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: There are also a Windows partition and a couple other small ones. I was assuming they were the blue and orange segments
<mezy> sebsebseb: i dont want to waste another cd. im using a usb to run live.
<nickrud_> austin, not to butt in but I'm pretty familiar with this part of ubuntu's apache config. you have your files in ~/public_html and you're looking at  localhost/~username   with the browser, right?
<sebsebseb> jgood: if you still got the ISO you could md5sum
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok try this: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<austin> nickrud_that is correct
<Apolo> join ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: then open firefox as a user and go to: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<nickrud_> austin, did you do any steps that modified apache's config that enabled user directories?
<jgood> sebsebseb, i just ran an md5 check like 5 minutes ago with zykotick9 helping me, it was what it should be according to him
<DowopDiDo> How do I get into a file if it says I dont have the permition to?
<sebsebseb> jgood: ok
<austin> nickrud_ well i was abel to go into it previosuly...
<ZykoticK9> doumo, for starters perhaps trying twinview and gaming is not the best option for right now, but your metamodes needs a comma between them "Option "MetaModes" "1680x1050, 1920,1080"
<austin> nightrid3r: well what do I do when i get ut of it
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  and now what?
<austin> *in it
<indro> hmw: hm still not working. :/
<sebsebseb> jgood: other ways it can be installed
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: open firefox as a user and go to: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<sofakng> Can anybody please help me debug from my X applications freeze after resuming from standby and then go to 100% cpu usage?
<nickrud_> austin, you mean display them in the browser, when pointed at ~username?
<sofakng> err from = why...
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, jgood gave me the md5 24EA1163EA6C9F5DAE77DE8C49EE7C03 for 8.10 desktop i386
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  yes im there
<JosephLinkous> Question: During my Ubuntu installation, one of the advanced options was to not install a boot loader. Is there any reason why you wouldn't install it? I thought it was required
<hmw> indro: there is an app database on the winehq web site. Maybe you find your program there, and if youre lucky, you might even find work arounds.
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: is it showing the anim / option to install flash?
<jgood> sebsebseb, what do you mean other ways it can be installed? as in...?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: well if it's the one it says on ubuntus site.  releases.ubuntu.com then md5sum
<sebsebseb> jgood: as in the above
<BrixSat> no
<jgood> ok
<sebsebseb> jgood: other media you can install with
<austin> nickrud_this is what i have in my URL bar :   http://192.168.1.106/home/austin/public_html/home_template.html
<austin> nickrud_, it works with and without the /home/
<nickrud_> austin, change that to 192.168.1.106/~austin
<sebsebseb> JosephLinkous:  I think Ubuntu can be booted straight in like Windows, but  then no recovery mode, and can't just change to a later kernel and things,  as a result best to always put the bootloader on
<JosephLinkous> Oh, Question #2: Is there a way to quick switch between the two desktops, like an alt-tab thing?
<donkey> I need some HELP HELP...... Im trying to send some of my files to my portable hard drive and it says It cannot mount it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nightrid3r> http://192.168.1.106/~austin/home_template.html
<austin> :O
<nickrud_> you should be fed the contents of /home/austin/public_html
<doumo> ZykoticK9: Yea with twinview has broken some of my gamings.  :-/  like starcraft.  Did I input my keyboard,mouse and graphic card correctly for SClayout?
<austin> nightrid3r, nickrud_ i got it!!!! :D
<JosephLinkous> sebsebseb: Nice, thanks
<ZykoticK9> JosephLinkous, if you have compiz ctrl-alt- <left> <right> arrows
<donkey> I need some HELP HELP...... Im trying to send some of my files to my portable hard drive and it says It cannot mount it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BrixSat> no animation :S
<austin> Its only showing the code, but none the less i can view the files
<JosephLinkous> ZykoticK9: Freakin sweet. Thanks
<sebsebseb> JosephLinkous: ok no problem
<austin> now that i made it this far, how can i go about getting them online?
<ZykoticK9> doumo, I just had a quick look and noticed the comma thing, not sure about anything else?
<ActionParsnip> donkey: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> donkey: and kill the caps
<RPS> nightrid3r, thanks for the command and thanks to ZykoticK9 for the warning
<nickrud_> austin, forward your port 80 through your router
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  no animation :S
<wolter_> were can i see kernel panic logs?
<sofakng> Can anybody please help me debug why my X applications freeze after resuming from standby and then go to 100% cpu usage?
<Jufis> Little selection help would be appreciated :) Which one to choose? -> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<austin> nickrud_how do i do this?  I have a linksys
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: the other way is to go to www.adobe.com download the tar.gz and put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<darko956> can anyone help me get my wireless card working?
<nickrud_> wolter_, if they're enabled, /var/crash or the dir the app was running in
<ActionParsnip> darko956: is it usb or pci?
<austin> nickrud_: I'm in the rouder page....WRT54GL, i have it set up with  a static IP
<nickrud_> austin, that I can't tell you, but I think portforwarding.org explains
<darko956> its pci
<doumo> ZykoticK9:  Like this?  the xorg isn't something you want to have a typo on  *Option                      "Meta,Modes"       "1680x1050 1920x1080"*
<ActionParsnip> darko956: run lspci   it will identify the device and you can websearch that
<servo888> Anybody know how to start KDE4 without kdm?
<Anacranom> darko956, and what chipset is it?, does it show in lspci or lshw -C network
<nickrud_> austin, portforward.com
<sebsebseb> servo888: you can use GDM instead
<austin> alright, i'll check it out.... nuckrud_ what do i do after i port foward? do i get a seperate address per file, and i get that on a place like godaddy for a domain?
<darko956> yeah ive tryed that ita an Atherous chipset
<sebsebseb> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<ActionParsnip> servo888: use gmd / slim and select kde as your session
<Anacranom> sorry ActionParsnip , didnt see you there in time ;-)
<DowopDiDo> i have a big problem, I messed up my ubuntu instalation so now it wont boot, it will get past the loading screen then go black.  Anyway, I want to reinstall ubuntu but I cant untill I get my files back.  so here I am on a live cd trying to get my files, the only problem is, I think when I installed jaunty it incripted all my files or something because when I try to get into the home folder it says access denied or something.  So How do
<wolter_> nickrud_, well, there is nothing at /var/crash , does that mean my system didn't kernel panic?
<nightrid3r> austin is there a "nat/qos" page
<wolter_> it froze completely.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: slim?????
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yes, slim
<indro> servo888: startkde
<ActionParsnip> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 449 kB, installed size 792 kB
<austin> nightrid3r: ???
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  should i remove previous flash
<hmw> what is an "invalid swap space"? (came up when installing uswsusp)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ok I didn't know about slim
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: if you want
<nickrud_> wolter_, not sure where that would end up except there. Not even sure if the ubuntu kernel has kernel panic logging enabled by default
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  how?
<sebsebseb> servo888: I guess you just install gdm, and then choose it as your log in
<ZykoticK9> doumo, you might also want to change it too "1680x1050, 1920x1080; 1680x1050, NULL" which might help with your gaming - it will turn one monitor off if a game asks for 1680x1050... that helped me get Quake4 working with my Multi-monitor setup
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: there are many login managers, just like there are many desktop environments
<servo888> indro: ah ha, lol, there it is.
<jwaldo> The more I look, the more it seems to be that the installer isn't recognizing the free space
<darko956> and wehn i do a lspci its an atherous communications inc unknown device
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh ok  well this is  Linux :D
<hmw> what is an "invalid swap space"? (came up when installing uswsusp) - My swap is active, and the partition is larger than my RAM.
<nightrid3r> austin lemme check, you still have original firmware in linksys wrt54gl?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: slim is the manager for low footprint distros
<nickrud_> austin, you probably have a dynamic ip address from your provider, you might want to use something like dyndns.org
<[ifroog]> !find svn
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-java, libsvn-perl (and 37 others)
<doumo> ZykoticK9: thanks for the tip ill see if ti works
<nickrud_> austin, http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54GL/Apache.htm
<austin> nightrid3r: yah, original firmware.
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  how can i remove previous flash versions?
<ActionParsnip> dpkg -l | grep flash
<sebsebseb> BrixSat: depends how you installed them
<nightrid3r> austin http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54GL/TalkSwitch.htm
<BrixSat> i have installed whar ActionParsnip told me to!
<nickrud_> ha! faster :)
<austin> nightrid3r: i went to there static IP address guide, and it didn't give me alnux option
<ZykoticK9> doumo, just noticed you put the comma between Meta & Modes, that's not right it's suppose to be between the numbers 1680x1050,1920x1080
<xtmnx> I tried to set secondary monitor resolution and position with grandr but it's telling me "User set screen size larger than max screen." Anyone have a clue what should be done?
<puff> So, I'm tempted to run a little experiment here.
<doumo> I think My xorg.conf is missed up.  Can someone look at it and let me know?  the SClayout I think has bad information for the keyboard,mouse and graphic card.  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<DowopDiDo> Agh, I need hel[
<DowopDiDo> p
<nightrid3r> austin static ip is ONLY is your isp gives you a static ip
<doumo> ZykoticK9: ahhh, I misunderstood you.
<Jufis> Help with volume settings. I just uninstalled pulseaudio and now I can't hear anything from my speakers.
<Anacranom> darko956, check your chipset compatibility here-->  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<puff> I have this old box, no windows on it.
<nightrid3r> austin for what you want to do you need to change dhcp server settings
<ZykoticK9> doumo, i just didn't explain it well...
<puff> My friend is a near-complete computer illiterate.
<nickrud_> doumo, I think line 86 should be 640x480
<DowopDiDo> wheres the jaunty channel?  Does anyone know?
<puff> I'm tempted to just put ubuntu on it and tell him to have fun :-).
<puff> However, he wants to play video games, dunno how much pain that might be.
<nightrid3r> DowopDiDo #ubuntu+1
<BrixSat> i  still cant play youtube files even after instaling from adobe site the deb fil :S
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: www.adobe.com   get the tar.gz  extract to your home folder. create the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins
<sebsebseb> puff: depends on the games,  and he could dual boot
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: and copy the .so file to the nw folder
<jgood> sebsebseb, yea none of the common suggestions did anything
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone here know how to install Quake 3 on 64bit Ubuntu?
<DowopDiDo> thanks
<BrixSat> i can play animations but not the video :S
<ZykoticK9> puff, gaming in ubuntu is kinda limited compared to Windows.  There are games, but not nearly as many.  if they're a gamer, you experiment probably will fail - or that's my hypothesis
<doumo> nickrud_, I changed it thanks
<mezy> from liveusb, how do i make a folder on my hdd
<zlr> hello, i have a question. I'm trying to help someone but got stuck : we are trying to mount a local partition, /dev/sda3 but mount returns a " Stale NFS file handle" error o_O Anyone knows what can be going on ?
<darko956> i do not see my card there
<pyroger> hey guys
<ZykoticK9> zlr "umount -f <whateveryouhadnfsmounted>"
<austin> nightrid3r: i called them, they told me i have one if i have a router.....
<darko956> i did post on forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085389 it might have a little bit more information for you
<sebsebseb> pyroger: hi
<doumo> ﻿I think My xorg.conf is missed up.  Can someone look at it and let me know?  the SClayout I think has bad information for the keyboard,mouse and graphic card.  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<pyroger> can anyone help me... my files on my hard drives seem to dissappear when the server is left idol for a while...anyideas... hi sebsebseb!
<kopolee11> hello again, i was wondering what was a quick way to look at your partition tables without resorting to a live cd
<jgood> sebsebseb, so the common install problems page was no help, and what do you mean by other media to install it?
<ActionParsnip> darko956: is lspci doesnt show it, make sure the lil switch to enable it is set to on and that its enabled in bios
<zlr> will try, ZykoticK9, thanks !
<pyroger> kopolee add storage device manager
<mezy> nevermind
<sebsebseb> jgood: media as in things you can install it from
<Anacranom> puff, for gaming see #winehq and #cedega and i'll talk to you here #seaphor
<ActionParsnip> darko956: you can always turn it off then on to see if the system rreacts
<sebsebseb> puff:  2d games  with enough RAM would probably be ok in a virtual machine as well
<sebsebseb> 3d games though nope
<jgood> sebsebseb, so what would be an alternative? all i have is cd and usb ports
<ActionParsnip> darko956: you could also read through: dmesg | less
<sebsebseb> jgood: you can install from a USB stick yes
<pyroger> any ideas?
<jgood> sebsebseb, i do have a thumb drive and an external hard drive.... so should i try the thumb drive then?
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hogwash> hi
<SuperDefenderX> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<hogwash>  i need wireless drivers.
<sebsebseb> hogwash: hi
<hogwash> for my laptops atheros card.
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: usb or pci?
<hogwash> it's built in to the mobo
<kesi> what's the best way to copy files between two Ubuntu machines over the network?   I have 1 running openssh-server if that helps
<sebsebseb> hogwash: aheros ok
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: ok what is the output of lspci
<ZykoticK9> lol !foo give bar -- that's funny
<ActionParsnip> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: This is what I get when I select 'manual': http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3318/3327270018_7020c20ca2_b.jpg
<jwaldo> "/dev/sda1" is my Windows partition, "/dev/sda3" is my Windows recovery partition, and "/dev/sda4" is for some bios-related stuff. It seems to want to wipe them all, and seems to ignore the free space no matter what
<sebsebseb> !scp | kesi
<ubottu> kesi: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<BiosElement> Anyone know a command to remove .svn folders from a folder and all sub-folders?
<austin> nightrid3r: ok i got my ports fowarded...now what?
<sebsebseb> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: yes you need to click manual then click next
<kesi> sebsebseb, thanks!  that's what I was trying to remember :)
<nightrid3r> austin the original interface of linksys is limited, maybe the isp helpdesk can help you configure forwarding
<nightrid3r> austin thet shoud be it
<sebsebseb> kesi: yeah and I guess you could use FTP as well
<Jufis> Thank you all who helped me with my sound problems! I got it all working now :) this channel rocks and so does ubuntu! <3
<pyroger> help:(  my files on my hard drives seem to dissappear when my server is left idol for a while...anyideas... it works fine when i reboot then if i leave the machine idol for aa while they just dissapear:( hi sebsebseb!
<darko956> teh butten to turn on of the card is a presure butten that doesnt work while running ubuntu
<jgood> well, i have to go, i'll try playing with this later, i'll probably end up here again.... thanks a lot zykotick9 and sebsebseb for the help...
<austin> nightrid3r: well....i don't really know what i did.  where would i get my address, and what information do i need if i'm going to attache a domain name to it?
<darko956> and i am checking bios right now
<nightrid3r> austin give me your external ip then i can see if i get trough the router
<hogwash> http://rafb.net/p/JStSSZ19.html  lspci output
<mezy> from liveusb, how do i make a folder on my hdd again?
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: So clicking 'next' won't go straight to wiping the drive, then?
<ActionParsnip> pyroger: wait til it gets dropped and then run dmesg | less to see whats going on
<austin> nightrid3r: what is my external ip?
<sebsebseb> mezy: partition editor?
<pyroger> ok
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: not if manual is selected
<sebsebseb> austin: http://www.whatismyipaddress.com
<doumo> ﻿﻿I think My xorg.conf is missed up.  Can someone look at it and let me know?  the SClayout I think has bad information for the keyboard,mouse and graphic card.  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<austin> nightrid3r: or where do i find it...is i 192.168.1.1?
<austin> ah ok
<sebsebseb> austin: 192.168  stuff that's your internal
<austin> nightrid3r: 70.121.62.62
<austin> there u go
<nightrid3r> austin no thats not the one, i need the ip your isp gave you
<nightrid3r> austin ok
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  it is still now worning :(
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: Then I shall click "Next", and hold on to my recovery disk in white-knuckled terror
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<pyroger> what am i looking for when i type dmesg | less
<austin> nightrid3r: what will you be doing with that nubmer?
<BrixSat> it now shows a button on all flash animations and if i prress it loads the animation
<kopolee11> thanks pyroger
<nightrid3r> austin and shanes website :)
<sebsebseb> austin: what do you want help with?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: so there is an intelligent output from file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip: it now shows a button on all flash animations and if i prress it loads the animation, but on youtube it stukcs on the main movie player
<darko956> i see nowhere in my bios to enable the card
<austin> nightrid3r: :D
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: btw are you running all this in your root console??
<nightrid3r> austin your router is configured now and your website is reachable
<austin> nirghtrid3r: sweet, what did you enter in?
<austin> and did you actually see the website?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip: /home/cesar/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<nightrid3r> austin no not yet
<austin> nightrid3r: oh you saw the directory?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: ok thats cool, just making sure you werent messing with roots home
<nightrid3r> yup
<whitedoor> umm hi.. I just installed ubuntu on my PC, but it seems to hang as X starts.... is there any way to figure out what the problem is?
<austin> nightrid3r: what did you type in?
<pyroger> Action Parsnip:] EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0 [ 7011.736406] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 0 [ 7011.736412] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<nightrid3r> austin http://70.121.62.62/~austin/
<pyroger> actionparsnip: thats one thing its saying for one of the harddrives...
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: you could copy ot to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I've selected the manual mode, and now have a mess of options
<austin> nightrid3r: alright nice....few questions i have now: 1) will my ip ever change, and if it does will it be difficult to resettup? 2) how vulnerable am i to hack/crack attacks 3) are otehr comptuers on my entwork safe? 4) what do i do to get a domain hooked onto one of the web pages
<austin> :D
<nightrid3r> austin make sure you rename your files to end with .html
<ActionParsnip> pyroger: i had a drive like that. I ended up replacing it
<coreyman> How do I remove games completley from ubuntu with sudo apt-get remove?
<armence> Hi all
<sebsebseb> austin: have a hardware firewall and  keep ports closed unless you need to open them for something
<dean> coreyman: sudo apt-get remove && sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: you need to create 2 partitions in that free space, / and /swp. make swp about 1Gb and use the rest for /
<sebsebseb> coreyman: sudo apt-get purge remove program
<sebsebseb> coreyman: and might be some hidden .folders even so left.  in home
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its --purge not just purge
<pyroger> action parsnip: :( i have two drives doing it tho... and they are both 1TB :(
<sebsebseb> coreyman: view show hidden  files and folders
<coreyman> I mean, like, the standard games that come with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I think both works
<coreyman> How do I remove those.
<nightrid3r> austin if your ip from isp is static it will never change, you box might be vulnerable if apache or the scripts (php) you use are vulnerable, other computers are protected by the router
<coreyman> what are they called.
<dean> coreyman: gnome-games
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: Would I use the "new partition" button for that? Would I check the free space first?
<coreyman> dean: thanks
<sebsebseb> coreyman: indeed the standard games that come with Ubuntu are not that good, but they are probably part of ubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> coreyman: and you don't really want to just remove ubuntu-desktop
<armence> I just installed ubuntu, how do I make sure that it starts up with the acpi=off option? Otherwise, it freezes when loading.
<pyroger> action parsnip: when you replaced it did it work? by anychance is there some kind of sleep option that is kicking in after a certain time or sometin?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: also  those games will hardly take up any space
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  the same thing :S some animations require me to click a play button to start the animation and other like the main video of youtube just shows ok and after a while it stays gray
<nightrid3r> austin if you get a domain you'll have to reconfigure your apache conf and use a vhost in the domain
<dean> armence: update /boot/grub/menu.lst
<coreyman> sebsebseb dean got me :D
<sebsebseb> coreyman: this is Ubuntu not Windows,  loads can be done with just 8GB even
<austin> sebsebseb: as for my fire wall, do i just pull one off of the package manger?
<armence> dean: I'm running from the live cd though...
<coreyman> I just wanted to remove them, they were bothering me.
<austin> nightrid3r: and is this very difficult?
<sebsebseb> austin: could  get firestarter, but hardware firewall is the best,  so the one in your router
<darko956> i still dont know what to do to get my wireless card to work :-/
<sebsebseb> austin: and you could find out about iptables if you want as well
<sebsebseb> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<nightrid3r> austin the easy way to do that is use webmin + virtualmin, then you have an easy webinterface to change your settings
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: have you got flashblock or adblock installed
<nivardus> is there a way to easily remove packages that were installed due to dependancies from another package? (such as I installed amarok and now want to delete the hell out of it)
<sebsebseb> nightrid3r: that sounds interesting, but does it work for all routers?
<austin> nightrid3r: so sudo apt-get install webmin + virtualmin?
<ActionParsnip> nivardus: sudo apt-get --purge --autoremove
<nivardus> thanks, action
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | austin
<ubottu> austin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ogre> hi, how do i save a file in nano? im confused
<austin> :(
<nightrid3r> austin yes, your router doesn't care about domains and stuff, it only knows ip adresses and ports
<sebsebseb> ogre: Nano  I woudn't recommend using it if your new to Linux
<dean> ogre: ^O (Ctrl-O)
<Dr_willis> og01,  ^X means Ctrl X
<Dr_willis> ^ = ctrl
<Anacranom> darko956, /join #seaphor and i'll help you there if not here, see cara, she's real good, i'm about to log
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: not in na grep ;)
<Dr_willis> I hate how nano is the default and confuises people
<Dr_willis> theres better 'beginner' editors out there. :)
<dieselsmoke> ogre: ctrl+x
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  no!
<ogre> ahh thats what had me screwed up thanks dean Dr_willis
<BrixSat> i had a lot of flash in the extras like flash 9 and 10 i had deactivated all
<austin> nighrid3r: so in ubuntu, how do i get  my web address?
<Dr_willis> I had to explain to a few 'beginners' at work that they did not want to hit the ^ key then W  :)
<nightrid3r> austin if you have unlimited bandwith you could even host some friends site with that setup :)
<sebsebseb> darko956: hi  ok  uhmmmmm
<dean> Dr_willis: what editor should be the default
<austin> nightrid3r: i'm likeing this....
<keith> using kino, and when I paused the playback... the sound got stuck. Is there any way to stop it and/or fix it without restarting?
<sebsebseb> darko956: ahtros wireless yes?   ok  you need madwifi
<ActionParsnip> austin: www.ipchicken.com
<_VIM_> dean vi
<Dr_willis> dean,  i used mpedit on some disrtos - its very straight forward..  even has pull down menus in the console/terminal
<_VIM_> vi much easier than *THAT* nano thing
 * _VIM_ hides
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: i find nano easier
<Dr_willis> nano is really.. annoying in ways.
<zlr> ZykoticK9: actually we just rebooted on a live CD,  it's not mounted and the mount still gives this STALE NFS error
<nightrid3r> http://whatsmyip.org/ austin
<armence> I am updating my /boot/grub/menu.lst file in order to have my system boot with acpi=off what should I do? Should I just add "acpi=off" at the end of the file?
<austin> nightrid3r:???? i know my ip address...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: why annoying?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: hard wrapping by default
<ActionParsnip> austin: www.ipchicken.com will tell you it
<ZykoticK9> zlr, your running of the LiveCD... OH... what was your actual problem again?
<raylu> ActionParsnip: and no pretty colors :D
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  compared to mcedit, or otehrs.. its just not good in many ways. :)
<austin> actionparsni, i know it though
<coreyman> is it possible to compile ubuntu from the installed version on the hard disk.
<Dr_willis> especially as a 'default editor for the total novice'
<nightrid3r> austin then what did you meen
<ActionParsnip> raylu: not bothered about colours
<raylu> armence: put it in defoptions in that file
<keith> my sound is stuck in an loop even though I closed the applications that were using it. How can I fix the problem without restarting? I trying restarting alsa-utils, but that only stopped the sound until it starting it again.
<zlr> ^^ we're trying to mount a local ext3 partition which has the ubuntu install on it
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: This look right? http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3615/3326468713_89661d36c2_o.jpg
<raylu> ActionParsnip: that's because you don't have them
<dean> armence: add it where it says defoptions=
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i guess its what im used to
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  :'( after a while youtube makes firefox crash (get grayed)
<dean> armence: to the end of that line and then do sudo update-grub
<zlr> and it gives this NFS STALE FILEHANDLE error
<BrixSat> but flash works fine
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: looks fine
<ZykoticK9> zlr, could you pastebin the output of "mount"
<joshkosmala> Hello! I am trying to get subverstion working on ubuntu server... and am getting this error: [Wed Mar 04 12:36:22 2009] [error] [client 118.93.59.226] File does not exist: /var/www/html/svn - that is because my svn repo is in /home/svn... Could anyone point me in the right direction to change the location where apache thinks the server root is? If this is what I should be trying to do?
<austin> nightrid3r: how, in ubuntu, do i get a domain name, even a sub domain for now, for my website?
<coreyman> Anyone know if I can compile ubuntu for a cd from what is on my hard disk.
<dean> austin: no-ip.org
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip: So, next then?
<doumo> ﻿doumo: ﻿﻿I think My xorg.conf is missed up.  Can someone look at it and let me know?  the SClayout I think has bad information for the keyboard,mouse and graphic card.  http://pastebin.com/d311f15d
<Dr_willis> coreyman,  i recall some 'live cd scripts' at some web site.. but never tried them.
<raylu> jwaldo: why is there a tiny ext3 partition at the end?
<dean> coreyman: yes you can
<raylu> jwaldo: ignore that
<sebsebseb> coreyman: hi  seems you got a lot of issues with Ubuntu????????
<coreyman> sebsebseb I just moved from windows
<sebsebseb> coreyman: or stuff you want to find out about?
<Joker_-_> Help: the file /boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly
<coreyman> dean: where can i find info on this.
<sebsebseb> coreyman: ok  I see.  is it installed?
<enau1289> Hey guys, I need to remove any .svn directories inside of a directory tree... is there a quick way to do that?
<nightrid3r> austin you need a registrar like godaddy or co.cc and register your domain there and have it point to the outside ip
<armence> dean: will it work even if I am running from the live CD right now?
<coreyman> sebsebseb it is installed
<Joker_-_> it's a raid (/dev/md0 == /)
<jwaldo> raylu: The tiny end partition is for Boot Booster, or some such thing. It's one of the stock partitions
<KujiUn> Is "system restart" different than "session restart"?
<dean> if you edit the actual /boot/grub/menu.lst on your hard disk then yes
<Dr_willis> enau1289,  proper use of the 'find' command can do that..  and No i dont know how exactluy
<raylu> enau1289: find -name ".svn" -exec "rm -rf {} \;"
<dean> if you edit the one from the livecd than no
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: write the partitions to the disk and continue with the install
<hogwash> so am i supposed to reboot after i install these drivers ?
<enau1289> raylu: Thanks :D
<coreyman> sebsebseb my xorg.conf still isn't right... Noone has been able to help me on that.
<dean> mound your linux disk and then  go to the grub benu.lst and edit it
<zlr> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.ca/1352333
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i'll give mcedit a shot
<dean> mound = mount;
<sebsebseb> coreyman: oh right  Xorg ok uhmmm
<ditto> Wireless is enabled and the wifi light is "on" on my laptop, however, I am unable to see wireless networks
<kesi> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  mcedit! :) i was thinking mpedit.. lol..
<austin> nightrid3r: i have a few promo codes for go daddy, so i just type in my direcotry link and its done? i'll try it with co.nr rightnow
<Dr_willis> !info mcedit
<ubottu> Package mcedit does not exist in intrepid
<armence> dean: The defoptions line is commented out, should I remove the comment?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: which version of Ubuntu, and how old is your graphichs card?  which one is it Nidia or ATI?   what kind of problems are you having with that?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  personally - i use vim :)
<ZykoticK9> zlr, sorry what is the output of just "mount" nothing extra
<dean> no
<ZykoticK9> zlr, will show what's currently mounted, so we can see this NFS mount
<armence> dean: thanks...
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  oh wait.. 'mcedit' is the edior that comes with 'mc' theres yet another one i was thinking of.
<nightrid3r> austin read up first on how DNS works
<jwaldo> Oh cool, it even imports my Firtefox settings!
<armence> dean: I don't have the permissions to save the file?
<austin> nightrid3r: you got a good web refrence for that?
<enau1289> raylu: Ah, for some reason I get back:
<dean> armence: do it with 'sudo'
<enau1289> find: illegal option -- n
<enau1289> find: illegal option -- a
<enau1289> find: illegal option -- m
<enau1289> find: illegal option -- e
<FloodBot3> enau1289: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightrid3r> austin hold on
<coreyman> sebsebseb It is 8600 GT Nvidia, Ubuntu is latest version. It seems every time I stick my HP monitor above my Samsung in the config, no matter what type of config (xenerama, twinview) X locks up, I've tried downgrading x, using different nvidia drivers the whole nine yards, so im thinking its just an error I have in my config.
<BrixSat> thanks for all ActionParsnip :D i have animations working better than nothing
<dean> enau what was the command you used
<dean> !sudo
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: cool
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nightrid3r> austin http://www.howstuffworks.com/dns.htm
<jwaldo> I missed a lot going with Wubi on the desktop
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  now i just need the video streaming :S
<aresnick> Hi!  I'm looking for a pointer to Linux utilities to help you to create your own font.  Does anyone have any pointers?
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  but not bad at all ;D
<zlr> yes ZykoticK9, i get it :) http://pastebin.ca/1352334
<coreyman> sebsebseb I've tried nvidia-settings, I've tried the tutorials on the ubuntu website. I just think im doing something wrong still.
<pymike> Hi, I need a simple video editing tool to add captions to my video, and edit out a few things. Can anyone recommend anything?
<dean> aaresnick: 0x3a28213a, 0x339392C, 0x7363682e
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip: Thanks for saving my newb hide again
<coreyman> sebsebseb i can pastebin my conf
<austin> www.OurEpicWebPage.co.nr
<austin> :D
<ZykoticK9> zlr, sorry man I don't see the problem?  does /media/temp currently exist?
<coreyman> !pastebin coreyman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: lets see if someone else can help eh :)
<coreyman> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tekstacy> Is it possible to make Ubuntu come out of standby with the mouse
<coreyman> Sup ActionParsnip?
<ZykoticK9> zlr, try "sudo mount -v -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt"
<austin> thanks a buch guys
<austin> your awsome :D idk how to thank you
<armence> dean:  OK, this may sound stupid, but I'm not sure how to open that file with sudo. Should I just do "sudo gedit menu.lst" ?
<zlr> ok  ZykoticK9
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: just waiting to see if anyone else can help. different time, different users
<enau1289> dean: Just find -n ".svn" -e "rm -rf {} \;"
<austin> nightrid3r: if i where to take turn off my server, then turn it back on, do i need to relogin for webpages to be accessed?
<coreyman> ActionParsnip ahh yeah.
<dean> arrmence: that should work
<_VIM_> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<nightrid3r> austin no
<dean> find -name "*.svn" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<coreyman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126082/ XORG.CONF help me with errors? I need DFP Below CRT, and I need DFP to be default monitor, with these settings when I set it to that, X locks up, what am I doing wrong.
<nightrid3r> austin but the idea of a server is that its always on
<dean> change it to
<hogwash> hi
<austin> nightrid3r: i just have to be logged in? (just saying if i have to unplugg it for some reason)
<dean> find . -name '*.svn' -exec rm -rf {} \;
<dean> you need to put the directory
<UncleD> be careful using rm -rf!
<austin> nightrid3r: do i need to reconfig. anythign?
<nightrid3r> austin no the box just has to be on thats all
<ActionParsnip> dean: i woulnt advise users to run that, it may find stuff you down want to rm
<dean> try it with echo first
<austin> oh ok cool
<coreyman> Anyone know if I can remove all packages that nothing depends on?
<austin> nirhtrid3r: brb gotta go tell meh folks
<austin> thanks a ton
<Dr_willis> You may wan tto TEST that find example with  -exec  echo {}  first :)
<hogwash> according to iwconfig and ifconfig linux sees my atheros wifi card.  but i cant seem to get an ip address on it when i dhclient.
<austin> kudos to you
<hogwash> http://rafb.net/p/77YGOO36.html
<nightrid3r> austin np
<hogwash> my wifi info ^---
<kesi> hi all, I have my own domain name but no static IP for my home server.  What's the best way in dd-wrt to forward an A record like home.domain.com to my router.  Do I have to sign up for a service?  Which would you recommend?
<coreyman> Kesi: depends on if you are behind NAT
<usuario> hi all. I usually around google and the ubuntu forums... but I don't really know how to search this problem. my localization or languages are a bit messy. (i've instaleld and used spanish, English, Chinese, etc). Some of my menus and apps still are the residual languages (I uninstalled all languages but english). How do I make it so all my apps and menues are back to just English? Thank you
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: sweet your device is installed
<nightrid3r> kesi #dd-wrt should know
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: just needs the connection configuring
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: are you logged in as root?
<Marfi> How do I install the latest version of nmap? 4.68 in the repos, but newest is 4.78
<kesi> nightrid3r, oops thought that's where I was.  Sorry :(.  I go to this channel so often :)
<ZykoticK9> hogwash, have you tried "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<coreyman> Anyone know about xorg.conf please help.
<Dr_willis> Marfi,  compile it from source.
<zlr> same  thing  ZykoticK9 ... This machine went thru some repair shop and apparently their action trashed the linux partition something bad
<hogwash> ahh, i'll try that
<Marfi> Dr_willis: is there a .deb for it?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: is that one of the latest graphics  cards from Nivida?
<Marfi> Dr_willis: and do I have to remove it first?
<Dr_willis> Marfi, No idea.  check the program homepage?
<ActionParsnip> hogwash: are you logged in as root?
<ZykoticK9> zlr, still mentioning the NFS Stale?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: Xorg issues are common and a pain in the arse
<Dr_willis> Marfi,   You could install it from source for a specific user. not system wide.
<coreyman> sebsebseb welcome back
<coreyman> sebsebseb http://paste.ubuntu.com/126082/
<zlr> yes, ZykoticK9
<coreyman> sebsebseb i worked on this 9 hours yesterday
<Marfi> Dr_willis: alright, I'll check that out. Ty. =)
<coreyman> sebsebseb I need DFP below CRT
<coreyman> but x locks up when i do that.
<coreyman> thinking .conf error.
<coreyman> 8600 GT is not a recent card.
<coreyman> I've tried downgrading X, and different nvidia drivers to no avail, so it leads me to think xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> coreyman: it's not a really old card either though?
<coreyman> right sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> coreyman: problems after you put on the propritary driver?  before that things were ok?
<zlr> ZykoticK9: at this point, i will advise to use photorec :/
<coreyman> sebsebseb I dont think you can use dual monitors without the driver
<ZykoticK9> zlr, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060847&highlight=stale+nfs+file+handle for solution :)
<coreyman> sebsebseb i tried it
<sebsebseb> coreyman: oh  freaking hell dual monitors as well hummmmm
<sebsebseb> coreyman: so you want the computer on two screens at the same time?
<coreyman> sebsebseb http://paste.ubuntu.com/126082/
<coreyman> sebsebseb yes
<ZykoticK9> zlr, found the fisrt link from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064331
<sebsebseb> coreyman: ok loasd of people have had issues with that one
<sebsebseb> coreyman: and those issues don't just get solved either
<pyrohotdog> Why don't repos contain w32codecs? Apt-cache search for w32 only brings up mingw3.
<coreyman> sebsebseb mine isn't the same.
<usuario> Hi, all. I usually around google and the ubuntu forums but I don't really know how to search this problem. My languages are a bit messy  because some of my menus and apps still still have a mix of English and other languages (however, I uninstalled all languages but English). How can I reconfigure all my menus and applications back to pure English? Thank you.
<Dr_willis> pyrohotdog,  its in the medibuntu repos
<zlr> hmm, maybe gparted then ZykoticK9
<tonyyarusso> pyrohotdog: Because of legal issues.
<coreyman> sebsebseb it is fine until the toolbars load
<ZykoticK9> pyrohotdog, you need to add the Medibuntu repo first
<pyrohotdog> Dr_willis: how do I add them?
<ActionParsnip> !locale | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<coreyman> sebsebseb at the login screen i can do whatever the heck
<Dr_willis> pyrohotdog,  the medibuntu homepage tells ya
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<coreyman> sebsebseb but when i load in, the main toolbar bugs out and keeps jittering up and down.
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | pyrohotdog
<usuario> thanks a mount actionparsnip!
<ubottu> pyrohotdog: please see above
<coreyman> sebsebseb and i cant do anything
<sebsebseb> coreyman: I don't think you can just downgrade Xorg
<ZykoticK9> zlr, never noticed an option for Partion - > Check but sounds good... good luck man.
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<coreyman> oh i did sebsebseb :D
<sebsebseb> coreyman: Intrepid Ibex also uses a much newer and  rather differnet version  from Hardy Heron
<coreyman> but i didnt work then either sebsebseb
<zlr> thks for the advice, we'll try this ... tomorow ! it"s late here ;)
<marine1> [ 1386.178630] ppdev0: registered pardevice
<marine1> [ 1386.224334] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<pyrohotdog> Dr_willis: Thank you.
<sebsebseb> coreyman: Hardy Heron even has supourt for legacy NIvida cards, something  Intrepid Ibex does not have
<coreyman> sebsebseb where do i view my ubuntu version
<sebsebseb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: nvidia-glx-96 is for legacy cards
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: right, does he have a legacy card?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: like tnt cards
<marine1> need help with printer saying not installed
<ZykoticK9> zlr, photorec is amazing software, but you loose all your file names
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i dunno but you said intrepid doesnt have supprt, which it does
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: maybe  Hardy is better for his xorg issues I don't know,   just going to look on his pastebin, but I am no xorg config expert
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: no they removed the legay Nivida drivers
<coreyman> sebsebseb I have Ubuntu 8.1 intrepid
<nightrid3r> sebsebseb my gforce mx440 is still suported in intrepid
<sebsebseb> hey you two guys maybe you can help  corey
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: sorry, its http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-71
<coreyman> yea my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/126082/
<marine1>  1386.224334] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<coreyman> i need DFP Below CRT but X locks when i do that.
<coreyman> thinking xorg.conf error.
<coreyman> right now i have DFP above CRT
<coreyman> need DFP to be default monitor also.
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: you could read the xorg.conf.log.0
<coreyman> let me pastebin that.
<coreyman> nothing is in that log
<coreyman> wait would it be in the same directory?
<marine1> need assistance in fixing this:  [ 1386.224334] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: The installation seems to have worked. Ubiquity still runs when it starts though. Is the install unfinished, or can I kill that in Sessions?
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coreyman> thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: let the install do its thing, it will say when its done
<diamantes4> #ubuntu.it
<ZykoticK9> marine1, what type of printer to you have?  i assume that it's parallel and not use?
<_VIM_> it's #ubuntu-it
<marine1> it's a hpdeskjet 3845 us
<coreyman> actionparsnip what do i look for in that file.
<stephenjudkins> i have a brand-new install of hardy on a slicehost server.  when I run `apt-get install apache2` i get "404 Not Found"
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: try setting your xorg, if you get issues, read the log
<marine1> ZykoticK9, it's a hpdeskjet 3845 us port
<coreyman> ok ill clear it now
<ActionParsnip> stephenjudkins: can you web browse on the system?
<coreyman> safe to clear it im assuming
<coreyman> brb
<ActionParsnip> stephenjudkins: have you ran sudo apt-get update
<coreyman> restarting x
<marine1> ZykoticK9, usb port
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: It said it was through, and when Ubiquity runs on login it seems to want to do everything over (partitioning and whatnot). I'm guessing it's just because it's in the startup items
<armence> I just modified "/boot/grub/menu.lst" from the Live CD. When I try "sudo update-grub" it says there is no GRUB directory... What should I do?
<stephenjudkins> ActionParsnip: haha, that's it, i'm stupid
<ActionParsnip> stephenjudkins: np man, can't see for looking
<Family> running 8.04, can see the network at 54%. choose either wpa or wpa2 enter the passphrase but cant connect.
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: check the bootup settings
<zach> pennstatexfactor
<niku> armence, you need to tell it where to reinstall grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<zach> has anyone gotten wireless working in easy peasy on the eee pc
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if ubuntu can employ a mixed development model: update core packages slowly, but app packages quickly
<jwaldo> ﻿ActionParsnip: At System -> Preferences -> Sessions?
<ott0> i just installed adobe air from a .bin file. how can i find out where it installed?
<sebsebseb> zach: no, but
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: whatever makes your pc boot
<jwaldo> zach: I just installed Easy Peasy, and my wireless is fine
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yao_ziyuan> by the way, is there a ppa.launchpad.net repository that offers the latest apps (gimp, pidgin, etc.) fast?
<sebsebseb> jwaldo: what a silly name I think
<sebsebseb> EasyPeasy
<zach> jwaldo: and what version of easy peasy is it?
<jwaldo> ﻿sebsebseb: It used to be Ubuntu Eee, until Ubuntu got angry
<sebsebseb> jwaldo: on  the other hand netbooks  are aimed at noobs as well
<zach> sebsebseb: it is a bit silly
<jwaldo> zach: 1.0, IIRC. Whatever's the latest stable version
<zach> jwaldo: ok
<sebsebseb> zach: yeah and some would say Ubuntu is a silly name, but yet, it is the most used Desktop Linux
<jwaldo> ﻿sebsebseb: Funny, I thought they were aimed at folks who wanted a tiny computer
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: check the bootup options in bios as well as the options in the bootloader, make sure its not using the ubuntu iso as boot
<sebsebseb> jwaldo: sure, and ignorant computer users
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: or whatever
<zach> sebsebseb: this is true and i think that ubuntu is a great name for the os
<sebsebseb> zach: yeah I like the Ubuntu ideologey and all that
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip: It'd be odd if it was, since I pulled out the SD card when prompted to, before restart
<sebsebseb> zach: the circle of friends etc, the meaning of the name etc.  and it could work to win some less technical people over
<ActionParsnip> #/j #ubuntu-offtopic
<armence> niku: But I don't want my changes to menu.lst to be lost... I need to boot with the acpi=off option
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: strange, could try putting the card in and tell the card to boot from the hard drive
<zach> jwaldo: is the wireless working 100 percent all the time? Mine is intermittent and disconnects as it pleases and is quite slow
<jwaldo> ﻿sebsebseb: It seems every Linux distro I go for has a funny name. I just downloaded Mandriva, too
<sebsebseb> yeah that used to be called Mandrake  which sounds better?
<sebsebseb> anyway this is off topic and I am in there again now as well
<jwaldo> zach: Mine's been pretty strong. Are you getting better reception with other OSes>
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<skyl> how do I move the present window to a different workspace with the keyboard?
<sebsebseb> jwaldo: why you get Mandriva?
<nickrud> skyl, try alt-escape, you'll see an option
<ActionParsnip> skyl: you can right click its decorator and click send to desktop X
<ckwalsh|away> Anyone able to guess why ubuntu keeps resetting my static IP to a dynamic IP?
<jwaldo> ﻿sebsebseb: For the heck of it, mostly.
<nickrud> skyl, ermg alt-spacebar . Brainfart
 * jwaldo heads to offtopic
<Jufis> skyl, ctrl + alt + shift + left / right (if using compiz)
<coreyman> Only error was, failed to load module type1
<sebsebseb> jwaldo: I tried it on Live CD I think,  and  yeah  I will again soon I think,  but I got more advanced OS's to try :)
<nightrid3r> ckwalsh http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<sebsebseb> jwaldo: it's weird by now mods would be complaining at us about being off topic, but where are they?
<ckwalsh> Running 8.10, exactly 24 hours after the machine is boot up it reassigns the IP on my main ethernet port to a dynamic one
<nickrud> waiting for real questions.
<ckwalsh> nightrid3r: I have tried the graphical configuraiton as well as editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Jufis> skyl, does it work?
<ckwalsh> When the computer starts up it is fine
<nickrud> ckwalsh, you mean if you set up a wired ethernet in interfaces file, it switches to dynamic?!
<ckwalsh> Yes
<coreyman> So my x crashed.
<nightrid3r> ckwalsh never used static on graphical system, maybe it has to do with networkmanager overwriting stuff
<ckwalsh> If I execute sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart it goes back to static
<dreamy> hi everyone
<nickrud> nightrid3r, net manager is supposed to ignore a static address, it does here
<Titan8990> !hi | dreamy
<ubottu> dreamy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dreamy> hi :)
<dreamy> Titan8990: can u help me with a tiny issue ?
<Titan8990> ! ask | dreamy
<ubottu> dreamy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Titan8990> dreamy, shoot
<dreamy> okey ops
<ckwalsh> One sec and I'll post my /etc/network/interfaces file
<louis`> hi how i know the connections via putty
<ckwalsh> auto lo
<ckwalsh> iface lo inet loopback
<ckwalsh> auto eth0
<louis`> is something like ps x
<ckwalsh> iface eth0 inet static
<ckwalsh>         address 192.168.1.99
<FloodBot3> ckwalsh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ckwalsh>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<horndog> ckwalsh, Hi, Is your router set as a DHCP server?
<ckwalsh> Yes
<dreamy> Titan8990: ive set and tested apache server it says it works.. but it has to go trougth the computer i have here ont he left first its got a vista OS ..so that it can brad cast to the net
<dreamy> how do i broad cast ?
<dieselsmoke> louis`: netstat -tunap should work.
<Titan8990> dreamy, you mean you are using a vista computer for a router?
<horndog> If so your IP changes to dynamic when when your lease expires .
<dreamy> (got a 2 computer networtk>()
<ckwalsh> And it works fine, it assigns IPs 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.255
<dreamy> Titan8990: yes .. i do i have a reazon to it..
<louis``> mm
<louis``> hi how i know the connections via putty
<louis``> is something like ps x
<dieselsmoke> louis`: netstat -tunap
<Titan8990> dreamy, you need to A) find out if your ISP allows you to host web servers (if you live in the U.S. this answer is most likely no)  B) port forward port 80 on your router to the linux box
<dreamy> Titan8990: it because its wlan is making me get net here
<horndog> There is no problem except you have a bynamic IP to start with
<coreyman> oh well i dont guess my x will ever be how i want it.
<TheGambler> Hi, in order to run a decent web server, mostly inbound posting of sales leads, what kind of RAM would be required for good performance with a peak load of 5 leads posted per second?
<louis``> dieselsmoke but i saw something like ps6 and other process ps1 .. ps2
<louis``> soemthing like that
<louis``> when y put ps x
<dieselsmoke> louis`: ps aux  ..shows processes
<dreamy> Titan8990: the router u mean is the vista pc? (because i got another fisical router/modem)
<dieselsmoke> louis`: netstat -tunap shows connections/ports
<louis``> dieselsmoke i know but i saw some processes i dont what is i guess putty conections ts6
<nightrid3r> TheGambler depends on what kind of script you use for the site
<Joker_-_> I'm swiching 2 computers, keeping only the hard drive and a few things. I know that the kernel wont fit the new computer as it's a 64bits and the new computer is only 32bits. How can I get a kernel installed right now before I swap the hard drives so that I can boot the new computer?
<coreyman> anyone know where i can find the gnome brave icon set
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: let's say PHP 5
<Joker_-_> (my 64bits computer will become a mediacenter)
<dreamy> Titan8990: i just dont dig well the part of how will info for the port 80 is passing by the VISTA (os) PC
<ckwalsh> So, any suggestions on what may be randomly reassigning my IP?
<nightrid3r> TheGambler i guess 1GB should work
<dieselsmoke> louis``: you mean 'pts/0' ?
<TheGambler> oh sweet; I'm too used to Windoze where 2 or 4 would be required lol
<Titan8990> dreamy, I have no idea how vista could possibly route traffic
<louis``> yes
<louis``> dieselsmoke
<Titan8990> dreamy, I doubt it is possible but I would as #windows
<dieselsmoke> louis``: normal
<louis``> what mean ?
<dreamy> okey
<Alex_21> Hi, How do you manually read the partition table from the installer shell?
<Alex_21> Please
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: do you suppose 4GB would be good for a dedicated PostgreSQL box to back-end for 2 such web servers?
<Alex_21> Depends on the size of the servers
<nightrid3r> dreamy vista will only route if one of the netcards has a routable (public) ip
<Alex_21> And how much of a database they need
<horndog> ckwalsh, That is the definition of DHCP, If you with, you can change it
<TheGambler> Alex_21: I'd say no more than 300 GB and around 30 transactions per second
<nightrid3r> TheGambler should be enough
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: sweet
<dreamy> nightrid3r: yes i discovered that yesterday lol ... i will start making the dhcp aftewareds. yes
<Alex_21> TheGambler: No idea. Just general advice
<Alex_21> Sorry
<dreamy> it will i mean
<TheGambler> I appreciate it; I just need a rough idea
<Kraft> hey
<dieselsmoke> louis``: pts = process tracking system, i think.
<Alex_21> I need help using the partitioner on the install disk from the shell
<Alex_21> Please
<dreamy> its just a wlan and a lan i got here
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> How do you print the partition table?
<coreyman> Anyone know where I can download the gnome-brave icons
<Titan8990> dreamy, I really don't understand why the linux server needs to pass through the vista box
<Kraft> I have a quick question.  The main idea is watching the movie "hackers" off a BitTorrent download.  I need mpeg codecs, they are required.  Is there a package available somewhere?
<coreyman> Nevermind I found it if someone wants to know ask.
<Titan8990> dreamy, why not connect it directly to your router?
<Blast> what is windows vista/longhorn
<dieselsmoke> Alex_21: sudo fdisk -l |lpr  will send to printer
<nightrid3r> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dreamy> Titan8990: im in my room .. so im getting internet without cable.. because i got no cable installed here
<Kraft> Okay, ty.
<Alex_21> I don't need to send to a printer
<dieselsmoke> Alex_21: sudo fdisk -l
<horndog> !DHCP
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<g0tcha> hey guys, anyone here by any chance installed ubuntu 8.10 on VMWARE workstation?
<nickrud> Blast, longhorn was the pre release code name for a while
<Alex_21> I have a shell open in the install cd and I want to know how my partitions are set up
<Titan8990> dreamy, you can't run an ethernet cable into wherever your router is or install a wireless PCI card?
<g0tcha> the desktop doesnt start up and it gives me permission denied when i try to "startx"
<Blast> so vista would have been longhorn?
<nightrid3r> Blast yup
<rdw200169> g0tcha, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' if you're running gnome (regular ubuntu)
<dreamy> Titan8990: well no.. the technician didnt made anything to be pluged here in my room
<Titan8990> dreamy, it doesn't require a technician to run a wire....
<g0tcha> rdw200169, it is, ill test that out
<Alex_21> How can I use sodu from the install disk?
<Alex_21> Please
<sebsebseb> gotcha: VMware heh
<dreamy> Titan8990: but i dont want to put a wire from the room to the living room
<rdw200169> g0tcha, you have to make sure, though, that there isn't already an X server running, or gdm.
<sebsebseb> gotcha: you got to make a vmx file for workstation as well?
<Titan8990> dreamy, wireless PCI card....
<zgmf-x42s> hey all.  anyone know of an amazingly supported app for a virtual drive, like daemon tools, except in ubuntu
<nightrid3r> dreamy then use wireless
<g0tcha> rdw200169, how can i make sure of that?
<rdw200169> g0tcha, also, sometimes a restart works, or a stop/start
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: see above
<g0tcha> rdw200169, restart didnt work
<g0tcha> sebsebseb, yeah, VMware
<gotcha> sebsebseb ?
<Blast> why dosnt windows vista/longhorn work when i try to use it
<rdw200169> g0tcha, ah, use the command 'ps -AF | grep X'
<gotcha> ah, pls dont write gotcha ;)
<rdw200169> g0tcha, it will return 'grep X', you can ignore that, you're looking for something like '/usr/bin/X'
<Alex_21> Thanks
<Alex_21> A million
<nightrid3r> Blast cos vista sucks?
<sebsebseb> gotcha: well it depends on what you want to do exactly, but for a lot of people  Virutualbox is better.   well I haven't used workstation so when I say better I mean better than VMware player and server
<kesi> Can anyone tell me why I can't connect via Remote Desktop to my ubuntu desktop?  I can ssh to it no prob but I get a "connection closed" error when I use vinagre/Remote Desktop to connect to it.
<dreamy> exactly  but the linux computer is a bit old and doenst has Wireless  .. how ever the computer with vista has .. afterwards it shares trouhg lan to my linux
<rdw200169> g0tcha, then, do the same thing w/gdm, i.e. 'ps -AF | grep gdm'
<fladd> hi there
<ConstantineXVI> Blast, wrong channel.  try ##windows
<g0tcha> rdw200169, ok
<Kraft> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<Kraft> XVID MPEG-4 decoder
<Kraft> damn
<Kraft> it
<sebsebseb> gotcha: also for servers  Virtualbox isn't really the right one
<louis```> what mean  4305 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<FloodBot3> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fladd> did the kernel update two days ago also break ubuntu for you?
<g0tcha> sebsebseb, i do use vbox :s
<g0tcha> but vbox has a problem with freebsd
<rdw200169> g0tcha, if either show up, make sure to kill them using the process number in the first column from the ps command output
<sebsebseb> gotcha: you can use your vmdk  files in Virtualbox
<g0tcha> so i went with vmware for now
<rdw200169> g0tcha, i.e. 'kill <process #>
<zgmf-x42s> sebsebseb: thanks ill check it out.  i need to mount the image, and then install win xp from iso into xVM
<Blast> no when i chose ubuntu on start up it says ubuntu vista longhorn but that dont work
<g0tcha> rdw200169, thanks will do
<Blast> lol
<zgmf-x42s> hopefully it has a nice  gui
<rdw200169> g0tcha, and if that won't kill it: 'kill -9 <process #>'
<dreamy> nightrid3r: im using the wireless thats rigth .. but not on linux..
<louis```> what mean  4305 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: no you dont need to mount it
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: well you do in virtualbox
<g0tcha> sebsebseb, vbox virtual harddisk file will load up wit VMware?!
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: ,but in Ubuntu you don't need to
<Kraft> blast you could burn knoppix-std on a disc and then it would run when you re-boot.... than when u take the disc out it would go back to vista OS
<rdw200169> g0tcha, have you *ever* gotten X to start correctly?
<sebsebseb> gotcha: yes exactly
<zgmf-x42s> sebseb
<zgmf-x42s> sebsebseb: well, yah, thats why i need something almost equivalent to daemon tools
<nightrid3r> dreamy plug the linux cable into the router
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: just tell  Virtualbox to use your XP  ISO or  CD
<Kraft> daemon tools is a good program
<g0tcha> rdw200169, no, its still the first install in vmware and it didnt X didnt work at all
<g0tcha> sebsebseb, wow! cool
<Kraft> you could try installing it with "wine"
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: and you can use deamontools in your XP VM I think
<g0tcha> i need to try that out
<Titan8990> nightrid3r, its not use....
<dreamy> nightrid3r: ok.. maybe..
<rdw200169> g0tcha, ah, you may need to check your x log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebsebseb> gotcha: indeed esapilly if you gott to make stupid vmx files for vmware
<sebsebseb> gotcha: virtualbox don't need some stupid vmx file to run vmdks
<gotcha> sebsebseb still wrong highlight
<gotcha> :(
<silversurfer> how do you remount a read only NTFS volume booted in a Live CD environment as Read Only (mount & umount return "device busy")?
<Alex_21> Hello. the link https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html does not help me much with partitioning manually with the shell. Can anyone help me to print an overview of the partitions on my system?
<sebsebseb> gotcha: what?
<Alex_21> Please
<gotcha> you want to highlight g0tcha and not me
<Kraft> lol
<zgmf-x42s> sebsebseb: yah you can use daemon tool in virtual box, it works liek a charm.  and yah it has to be from iso, cause this is an eee pc, and as such, no cd drive
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: ok you want help partitining your hard disk to install Ubuntu?
<Kraft> so many people are confused
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: ok so  get the ISO on  Ubuntu,  and then use Virtualbox  and tell it to use the ISO
<Alex_21> Yes
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: by the way  Virutalbox binary the PUEL  the non OSE   for USB suppourt
<Alex_21> I'm using the shell
<sebsebseb> zgmf-x42s: from their website  http://www.virtualbox.org
<sudobash> I have a friend running Ubuntu 8.10 which is up to date and it has an ALi m5602 webcam.... I installed m5602 drivers from source and did a sudo modprobe m5602 and it works... in dmesg | tail it shows
<sudobash> [  789.353274] m5602: BisonCam on /dev/video0 opened
<sudobash> [  789.355413] m5602: BisonCam on /dev/video0 closed
<wolter> why is jaunty not in the ubuntu.com site?
<rdw200169> sebsebseb, yeah, that's why i use the svn version of VirtualBox
<java> hi i want to remove my sql server but it is not able to remove because apt is not able to fetch some packages please help me
<crdlb> !jaunty | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wolter> sebsebseb knows nothing about ubuntu...
<nightrid3r> wolter it will be when its finished
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: ok you don't need to partition your hard disk using commands to install Ubuntu
<sudobash> VLC and Camorama don't show anything though.. have I done something wrong?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  lol hi there again :D
<crx686> HI, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on ASUS laptop, and I'm having trouble getting my linksys wireless to work, it is a PMICA card, my ? is, does ubuntu support PMICA slots? if it does is there a driver for my linksys wireless card thnxs
<Alex_21> Yes, the Install guide says I must
<wolter> nightrid3r, i guess.. I, though didn't mentioned it, was asking for the countdown
<Alex_21> But unfortunately I forgot my partition layout
<zgmf-x42s> sebsebseb: yah i know, i made thhat mistake on my main computer a long time ago now.  but ill see if this works, this is allllllllllll theoretical at this point
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: you can partition your hard disk graphicalley
<wolter> hey sebsebseb
<nightrid3r> crx686 linksys support in linux is almost non existant
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheGambler> thanks for the good information
<Alex_21> I already partitioned. I just need the partition layout for some other commands
<Alex_21> Please
<silversurfer> hmw: how do I remount a Read Only NTFS drive booted from a LiveCd to make it Read Write?
<Aquina> java, leave the SQL server as is but stop the service from running every boot.
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: ok you want to see your partitions
<sebsebseb> !kdiskfree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdiskfree
<nightrid3r> crx686 ndiswrapper and windows drivers should get you going
<sebsebseb> !kdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdf
<opera> !vimtutor
<ubottu> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<java> Aquina i want to install  latest version
<nanotube_> !qtparted | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: qtparted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console.
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: you can install gparted into your install and see the partitions like that, or   something else
<java> Aquina i want to install  latest version of mysql so i will have to remove it and install new one right
<sebsebseb> nanotube_: yeah, but I am thinking the  show  us how much free space is left programs
<java> ??
<ubp123> hi, what's main topics on this screen ? i have missed lol
<Alex_21> Remember I'm in the Ubuntu install proccess still
<nanotube_> sebsebseb: ah
<dreamy> brb
<nightrid3r> ubp123 ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: your trying to install?
<dieselsmoke> Alex_21: try fdisk -l /dev/sda  provided the drive is /dev/sda
<Kraft> how do i play movies i stole from the internet
<TheGambler> lol
<dreamy> nightrid3r: opening port 80 on vista fire wall whould that be at least a nice try ?
<crx686> Thanks nightrid3r, do you know a good wireless card for linuxs?
<hmw> Uhm. apt get ntfs-3g maybe. check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671900. Btw, why did you ask me in person?
<opera> how to use vimtutor to learn vi?
<nanotube_> Kraft: mplayer or vlc
<nightrid3r> dreamy yes
<Kraft> thx
<rdw200169> Kraft, this is not the appropriate place to discuss illegal activities
<opera> who can help me ?
<Kraft> okay
<sebsebseb> Kraft: install this and you get all the propritary stuff  that most Ubuntu users will want (well maybe not all of it, but it's easier to install all of it like this)  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubp123> hmmm any stolling might be wrong but joinning the joys there lol
<nightrid3r> crx686 i use an cheap sweex
<Kraft> i am not captain save a hoe
<Alex_21> I need to know what drives are mounted to
<rdw200169> opera, just run vimtutor in the terminal
<dieselsmoke> Alex_21: type mount
<Alex_21> Sorry. What drives I have
<kesi> can anyone help me figure out why I can remotely ssh to a box and not vnc to it?   I have both 22 and 5900 forwarded to it, but I get connection refused in vinagre
<hmw> Kraft: check out the web for 10 things to do after ubuntu install
<java> Aquina i want to install  latest version of mysql so i will have to remove it and install new one right
<Kraft> thanks my dude
<Kraft> i got 600gb of space and want to download
<dreamy> nightrid3r: the public ip is the same for both computers i think rigth ?
<Alex_21> Do VNC over ssh
<sebsebseb> kesi:  vinagre?
<Alex_21> Lol
<Kraft> free movies
<nightrid3r> dreamy yes
<Kraft> cause these harddrives are so huge
<hmw> !coc | Kraft
<ubottu> Kraft: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<sebsebseb> yes  tunnel VNC over SSH :)   like  I will do if I remote connect someone and help them out with Ubuntu
<opera> rdw200169.  i run it, and i don't know what i  will do later
<rdw200169> thanks, hmw
<rdw200169> opera, what do you mean?
<ubp123> whats pubic ids ?
<java> i want to install  latest version of mysql so i will have to remove old version  and install new one right or is there any other way to fix it i have mysql 5.0.67 and i want to install 5.1.22
<java> help
<Alex_21> Public IDs are ids you can use with more than one service
<nanotube_> kesi: can you telnet to the vinagre port directly from the localhost? (to make sure the port is open)
<sebsebseb> what's  vinagre?????
<Alex_21> How can I see what drives are on my computer?
<opera> rdw_ i don't know how to  use it to learn vi
<nanotube_> java: if you can download a .deb of mysql, then you don't need to uninstall first.
<rdw200169> opera, the tutor is just a big text file, that runs you through basic vim tasks... its pretty snazzy, actually
<dreamy> Titan8990: i think my isp is block 80 ..yes .. because ive been tryng before to run the server.. how can i broadcast with the isp blockig 80 .. u know :S
<dieselsmoke> sebsebseb: remote desktop viewer
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: gparted will show the partitions.  and  mnt and media will show them in the file system
<Kraft> yeah i'm already downloading the restricted extras its goin f'in slow
<nightrid3r> java if its in the repo's sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will do
<rdw200169> opera, you just read it, and do what it says
<ubp123> thanks, Alex21
<nanotube_> sebsebseb: vinagre is the remote desktop software that's default on ubuntu
<Kraft> i went to taco bell and came back and it was still downloading
<hmw> rdw200169: at least he was honest about what he (or anybody asking for certain codecs) is doing.
<KenBW2> opera: you can just use nano instead
<nightrid3r> dreamy you could run the webserver on port 8000 for example
<kesi> nanotube, no
<sebsebseb> vinagree is for noobs :)    I do  VNC tunneld over SSH properly using commands and that
<Alex_21> YOu can use one of Dyndns' services for forwarding ports
<KenBW2> sebsebseb: what ana amzingly worthwhile comment that was
<nightrid3r> dreamy then use http://your.ip:8000 to reach it
<dreamy> nightrid3r: whould the client automaticly get there just by typing the adress ?
<dreamy> well then id had to be put :8000
<Alex_21> I need to know howto see the drives without using anything not on the install cd
<nanotube_> kesi: so telnet to localhost 5900 doesn't work? then either (a) vinagre server isn't running, or (b) it's running on a different port.
<SuperDefenderX> What is LibGL?
<Kraft> i went to this one guys house and he had an S-Video hookup to this 60" TV, it was like computer heaven he must have been a really big tech guy
<nightrid3r> dreamy with the port number added , yes
<maxagaz> is it possible to access from a terminal a folder mounted using "Connect to Server..." in Gnome ?
<rdw200169> opera, yeah, vim is rather... confusing... from the outset, if you're not interested in learning some of its... subtleties... nano is a good alternative, especially if you're only doing minor editing of config files (etc...)
<SuperDefenderX> .loading libGL.so.1: Segmentation fault
<nanotube_> kesi: assuming tha tyou set your firewall to allow anything from localhost. :)
<opera> rdw ,i see.
<sebsebseb> kesi:  want to know how to do VNC  encrypted and properly over SSH?
<dreamy> nightrid3r: why do they block it ? :S
<Kraft> that is where i bought my linux box off of
<kesi> nanotube, I set the port manually to 5900
<ubp123> how many bots could be joined the chat in this room ? i mean, how many the rest humanbeings lol
<nightrid3r> dreamy to sell you overpriced hosting
<kesi> sebsebseb, no.   But I'm not concerned about it with this comp.
<dreamy> :S okey
<Kraft> im human being..................lol.........
<nanotube_> kesi: well check if it's running, do a "netstat -plantu" to see what  you have sitting on open ports.
<Kraft> i was in the marines for ten years
<ubp123> okie lol
<Titan8990> dreamy, we don't support getting around regulations that either your ISP or system administrator have put in place
<Titan8990> dreamy, or atleast I don't support it
<Alex_21> I need to know what drives are fically installed in a drive while still in the installer
<hmw> ubp123: type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" to see a lot of chat-bots ;-)
<rdw200169> opera, personally, i live in vim, but that doesn't mean you have to.  i admit, i only use vim for my larger projects... for small stuff i'm quite content w/using nano.   long story short, vim has many, many brilliant features, they are just difficult to figure out because it doesn't act like anything you've used before
<kesi> nanotube, hmmm.. can't grep vinagre or 5900 out of there and don't see anything.
<dreamy> Titan8990: you mean u dont like them ? .. regulations?
<coreyman> how do i remove ekiga softphone?
<dreamy> the isp regulations
<Alex_21> How do you mount it
<sebsebseb> Kraft: ok, but that does not mean you know  about cyber security,  encryption and such
<Kraft> ekiga is pretty cool, skype is better though
<Titan8990> dreamy, I hate the regulations but I am saying that I can't help you bypass them
<kesi> nanotube, let me try rebooting.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: vinagre is the client, vino-server is the server
<dreamy> okey
<kesi> dieselsmoke, ahh ok.
<Kraft> yeah i agree
<nanotube_> kesi: well, so vinagre server is not running, make sure to start it up.
<Kraft> im a beginner
<ubp123> hmmm bots would talk about office biz lol, thankls
<Alex_21> Please
<kesi> dieselsmoke, not seeing vino in a pgrep
<ubp123> thanks lol
<rdw200169> opera, but it can be a full-fledged programming environment (IDE) if you want it to be, using addons and such; the people that like vim so much (and consequentially emacs), are those that can type *very* well, and don't appreciate using a mouse for doing anything
<dreamy> Titan8990: but what diferent whould it make if its showing on a search engine? can the user get there..
<kesi> nanotube, how do I start this up?
<sebsebseb> Kraft: ok if you do non encrypted VNC,   people  can pick up on the connection
<Kraft> thats why i was reading the pdf file i stumbled upon in the forums
<sebsebseb> Kraft: and then gain access to the computer being vnced
<dreamy> sorry for my bad keyboard
<dieselsmoke> kesi: vino would be on the remote box
<Kraft> so theyre like wardriving or hacking my comp
<Alex_21> Sebsebs: How do you view the different drive?
<nanotube_> kesi: you can either do it from the gui somewhere (i'm not on my ubuntu machine, so can't check, but probably in preferences -> remote desktop), or from the cli start vino-server
<Kraft> theyre gonna find a bunch of porn than
<rdw200169> Kraft, i was in the army for 7 years (now im a guardsman)
<Kraft> hahaha
<kesi> dieselsmoke, I know.. I'm ssh'd into it.
<Kraft> sounds like fun
<archerseven> question, using an intel quad core, can you use the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, or is there a better way to get it to see all 4 gig of ram?
<dieselsmoke> kesi: you need to enable it.
<Kraft> i was ambushed in afghanistan now i get $2,000 for free the rest of my life
<dreamy> Titan8990: even in port 8000 its shows on the search engine i hope?
<kesi> nanotube, start: Unknown job: vino-server
<nightrid3r> dreamy if they catch you they will disconnect your net and other random nasty stuff
<MindVirus> I'm starting to get sick of this.
<MindVirus> When I right click on something, retarded behavior occurs.
<nanotube_> kesi: don't type "start" :)
<opera> rdw , i am a new ubuntu user . i will consider your advise .
<kesi> dieselsmoke, I did enable it... I went into preferences then remote desktop, enabled it and set a password.
<MindVirus> I have to hold down the right mouse button.
<hogwash> hi
<MindVirus> And sometimes the computer thinks I let go.
 * hogwash has his wireless network working.
<sebsebseb> hogwash: hi
<TheGambler> Is it considered lame to use GUI tools to manage LAMP?
<kesi> nanotube, what do you want me to type
<hogwash> you guys rock
<rdw200169> Kraft, were you hurt? ... ah, wait, we should talk that here, they'll tell us its offtopic (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<dieselsmoke> kesi: look in prefs - sessions, enable it there
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, i'm trying to play warsow (and other FPSes) and for some reason when i click to shoot there's like a 0.5 - 1 second lag every time
<kesi> dieselsmoke, ok
<hogwash> the jackoffs in #kubuntu dont know jack squat
<ubp123> i too a novice in this chatting system. lol
<sebsebseb> TheGambler: ha maybe, but  I guess use whatever works for you
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody do any gaming in ubuntu>
<nightrid3r> TheGambler nope
<Mr_Giraffe> er, ?*
<hogwash> Mr_Giraffe: i do
<sebsebseb> Mr_Giraffe: yes a lot of good games for Linux as well
<nanotube_> kesi: just "vino-server" might do it.assuming the default config is sane.
<TheGambler> okay, is PhpMyAdmin the way to go if you want GUI?
<hogwash> Mr_Giraffe: i play unreal tornament 2004, quake wars, and doom3
<rdw200169> opera, what are you looking for in a text editor?  this is the important question... in linux, there are lots and lots of options for text editors, each with their own subtle features
<Mr_Giraffe> hogwash: my mouse clicks are lagging terribly whenever i play warsow
<Mr_Giraffe> like half a second at least
<Mr_Giraffe> it's practically unplayable and i don't get what the issue is
<kesi> nanotube, it doesn't.
<nightrid3r> TheGambler i'm a fan of webmin, it allows you to configure allot of stuff
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: thanks. I will take a look
<Alex_21> Sebsebseb: How do you view the different drive?s
<kesi> dieselsmoke, it's not listed there.  What command needs to be enabled?
<Alex_21> Please
<Jufis> How can I remove the active window title shadowing?
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: your on LIve CD?
<dieselsmoke> kesi: i'll look.
<Alex_21> No, Alternate, but I was forced to drop into the shell
<rdw200169> opera, ah, i forgot to mention.  if you want to use vim, but find it too difficult at the outset, there is a version of it called cream.  that, or you can use gvim... they are both (sort-of) easier to use gui versions of vim
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: oh wow, it does more than just PHP and MySQL. Nice
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: oh alternate hummmmmm
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: why did you go alternte?
<nanotube_> kesi: sorry not on my *nix machine, so that's all i have for now :)
<Alex_21> Sebsebseb: But I have no GUI
<nightrid3r> TheGambler thats why i like it
<hogwash> Mr_Giraffe: tell #xorg
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: thanks
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: yes you need the desktop CD for a graphical installer
<Mr_Giraffe> hogwash: kk
<nanotube_> kesi: maybe dieselsmoke will figure it out :)
<devilsF001> hi can anyone tell me if my server should have a record for it's self in /proc/net/arp?
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: and partition program
<dreamy> nightrid3r: damn :S
<dreamy> sorry .. got disconected
<kesi> nanotube, I hope
<opera> than you rdw.
<nightrid3r> TheGambler virtualmin is also great for web stuff
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: that will be especially nice to use via iPhone at 3AM instead of a command prompt
<ubp123> how most can chage the updated ubutu to the debian machine on purpose ?
<Alex_21> Sebsebseb: The desktop system is horrible. I memorized the alternate installer, being blind and all.
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: now that's something I never had a reason to do, partition my hard disk using commands
<nightrid3r> dreamy your isp just installed a probe :)
<rdw200169> opera, that, or you can use gedit, even with sudo, instead of a terminal text editor
<MindVirus> When I right click on something, retarded behavior occurs -- if I just right click then it, then the first item menu is automatically selected without me even seeing it. If I hold the right mouse button down then the menu stays but it sometimes lets go when I didn't even let go of the mouse.
<MindVirus> Please help.
<dreamy> nightrid3r: lol
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: blind hummmmmm
<Alex_21> Yeppers
<hmw> MindVirus: are you using some 3D app in compiz, perhaps?
<dieselsmoke> kesi: did you enable remote desktop? try /usr/share/vino
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: I would help, but  I can't on that one sorry,  I haven't actsaully used the alternate CD yet
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone know how to install glibc-2.1?
<hogwash> can someone guide me to ATI radeon drivers?  http://rafb.net/p/X6udea44.html  <---- lspci
<kesi> dieselsmoke, try what, typing that?
<Alex_21> Sebsebseb: Yeppers, but I'm comfortable with the shell. I tried the 6.06 instructions, but they didn't work
<dreamy> nightrid3r: but the part of puting the page in a search engine..  may work  you think so ?
<hmw> !radeon | hogwash
<ubottu> hogwash: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jufis> How can I remove the active window title shadowing?
<MindVirus> hmw, yes.
<hogwash> thanx pal
<MindVirus> I just switched to metacity to see if it'll work.
<nightrid3r> dreamy yes
<dieselsmoke> kesi: on the remote box, yes, it may start the service.
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: Blind Gentoo user   I know where to find one of those
<MellowDude> i need help i try to remove flashplayer and it says its not installed but it is
<MindVirus> Yes, it works, hmw. Thanks.
<MindVirus> I'll talk to the Compiz guys about it.
<sebsebseb> Alex_21: ,but in general  when it comes to computers,  don't really think about how the blind might also be using Ubuntu or something like this
<ubp123> is that metacity bring most from the ubuntu to debian machines ???
<coreyman> I want to create a CD from the UBUNTU installed on my hard disk. Where should I look for information.
<TheGambler> I have preferred NXServer so far for remote desktop
<nightrid3r> sebsebseb in general i don't think at all :)
<sebsebseb> coreyman: you  don't make a CD from your installed Ubuntu system
<Alex_21> Sebsebseb: Thanks
<coreyman> sebsebseb why can't I
<sebsebseb> coreyman: maye you can, but you just don't
<dieselsmoke> kesi: starting my other system, one sec
<kesi> dieselsmoke, not sure what you mean, that's a directory..
<coreyman> sebsebseb I want to make an ubuntu install with everything I have here now.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: nod. sec
<sebsebseb> coreyman: if you want to be able to use an installed Ubuntu system on differnet computers say,  I would suggest making it into a virtual machine
<nickrud> puregnome
<nickrud> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<TheGambler> when you see a package available for Debian, does that mean it will run on Ubuntu Heron?
<MellowDude> help flashplayer will not remove its installed but it says its not
<SuperDefenderX> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> coreyman: heh waht you got installed there now,  probably not a lot :D
<dreamy> nightrid3r: its has eazy has doing a sort of quick and simple indexing i think..
<sebsebseb> coreyman: if I wa helping you install stuff though, oh man you would have a lot :)
<sebsebseb> coreyman: a lot of good stuff
<balrog__> how do i set the default java version to sun java?
<coreyman> sebsebseb yea i only have what i need right now
<Alex_21> Thanks all for the help
<Alex_21> Good night
<ubp123> what's kde..just for school kids or their teachers ? lol
<nightrid3r> TheGambler don't, youl fsck up your system
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: which virtualmin works on Heron then? None?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: and you got with Synaptic package maanger or add or remove I assume, but ways slow.   terminal much quicker when you know the names of programs to install
<nightrid3r> TheGambler grab the tar from the site and use that
<sebsebseb> coreyman: grahpical program  installers are slow,  terminal is fast
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: cool thanks
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: dpkg I guess?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: weren't you the one that had xorg problems?????
<nightrid3r> TheGambler nope
<coreyman> sebsebseb yes, and I am using terminal
 * TheGambler is a noob, but an avid learner
<sebsebseb> coreyman: your xorg alright now?
<coreyman> sebsebseb no
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: what to install with, if not dpkg?
<ubp123> yes i had been puzzed by such xorg display goofys lol
<nightrid3r> TheGambler tar xzvf webmin.tarfile cd new_dir sudo ./setup.sh /usr/local/webmin
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: :) thanks
<sebsebseb> upgrdman: yep Xorg can be a right bitch to set up
<coreyman> sebsebseb the hard part was configured the desktop to look good.
<Kraft> can you be on two irc servers at one time.....?
<dieselsmoke> kesi: look for remote desktop in prefs/sessions, after you enable remote desktop. vino-server should start
<coreyman> configuring*
<coreyman> Kraft: yes
<sebsebseb> Kraft: yes
<kesi> dieselsmoke, it doesn't.
<dieselsmoke> Kraft: yes you can
<hmw> how would I make my Ubuntu hibernating from the shell?
<Kraft> i want to see if my buddies are still on my old channel
<dreamy> nightrid3r: are you a web designer ;)
<dreamy> ?
<ubp123> with one stone, two meats ?
<sebsebseb> hmw: hibernation is a problem area with the Linux kernel
<dieselsmoke> kesi: not listed in startup programs?
<sebsebseb> hmw: and so a lot of hibernations won't work
<nightrid3r> dreamy no
<dieselsmoke> kesi: running gnome?
<dreamy> ok
<hmw> sebsebseb: nah... i just wanted to know the command line
<sebsebseb> hmw: or need  some right configuring to get to work, well  as far as I know
<ubp123> highbernations
<ubp123> sleeping ?
<MellowDude> bye
<kesi> dieselsmoke, not listed under "Sessions" and yes, running gnome
<ubp123> later
<MellowDude> cant get no help
<louis```> how to run ftp?
<sebsebseb> MellowDude: help with what?
<hmw> ubp123: just a general hint: be careful with making jokes in here. People might actually do, what you say :-)
<ubp123> hmm no need to use ftp yet lol
<MellowDude> flashplay will not uninstall
<nightrid3r> louis```ftp server ?
<louis```> yes
<MellowDude> and its installed and it says its not
<coreyman> MellowDude sudo apt-get remove flashplayer
<MellowDude> i did that says its not installed
<nightrid3r> louis``` sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<MellowDude> but it is installed
<ubp123> whats flashplay doing after saving.. just moved to the still video ?
<coreyman> MellowDude thats likely not the name.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: try /usr/lib/vino/vino-server on 32 bit systems
<Blast> how do i install Debian?
<sebsebseb> MellowDude: I think it's called:  flashplayer-nonfree
<sebsebseb> Blast: by installing it :d
<louis```> thanks nightrid3r
<sebsebseb> Blast: Debian is not Ubuntu
<MellowDude> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
<MellowDude> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<sebsebseb> !Debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nightrid3r> louis```np
<louis```> what port is?
<ubp123> i wanted the same info of what we can install debian from ubunts lol
<coreyman> MellowDude: Then install it again.
<dreamy> nightrid3r: whouldnt you like to broadcast anythign?
<dieselsmoke> kesi: uncheck local only, in remote dektop config
<kesi> dieselsmoke, here's the output: start: Unknown job: vino-server
<nightrid3r> louis``` port 21
<kesi> oops try this:
<kesi> 03/03/2009 09:21:21 PM Listening for VNC connections on TCP port 5900
<kesi> 03/03/2009 09:21:21 PM ListenOnTCPPort: Address already in use
<kesi> 03/03/2009 09:21:21 PM Advertising security type: 'TLS' (18)
<kesi> 03/03/2009 09:21:21 PM Advertising authentication type: 'VNC Authentication' (2)
<kesi> 03/03/2009 09:21:21 PM Advertising security type: 'VNC Authentication' (2)
<FloodBot3> kesi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kesi> (vino-server:5705): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.18.2/glib/giounix.c:400Error while getting flags for FD: Bad file descriptor (9)
<louis```> ok
<nightrid3r> dreamy no
<dreamy> k
<kesi> sorry
<Cpudan80> Hey all
<kesi> dieselsmoke, local only was unchecked
<Cpudan80> Anyone having problems with pidgin segfaulting lately?
<sebsebseb> kesi: using  unencrypted VNC  and talking about it in IRC, well  people can  exploit that
<hogwash> hmw: that you link you had teh bot give me doesent seem to be up to date with 8.10
<ubp123> if the installation commands and the maintenace commands were identical.. most fool would thing them as being the same lol
<Cpudan80> All the latest updates and everything, pidgin starts and dies (AIM and GMail accounts are connected to it)
<ubp123> woud think
<dieselsmoke> kesi: looks like its running but the port is already bound, try another port or find whats using 5900
<kesi> sebsebseb, not worried about it, this computer will only have lan access.
<kesi> dieselsmoke, ok.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: hopefully youre behind a firewall
<sebsebseb> kesi: 5900  I don't even need that open  in my router :)   all I need is the SSH port open
<kesi> dieselsmoke, obviously.
<kesi> dieselsmoke, how can I tell what's open on 5900
<_VIM_> same here sebsebseb, that's what i do, tunnel ftw
<sebsebseb> kesi: Kesi you should keep the computer your using secure and that's that.  if not  bad things can happen to your Ubuntu installl as well
<hmw> hogwash: I dont know, really. But I know, that uncleanly shutting down windows leaves the partition in a state, in which it cant be mounted under Linux.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: netstat -tuap
<kesi> sebsebseb, this is not helpful.  please don't lecture me.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: indeed and here I am mentining to  Kesi how he should make it secure, and he does not seem to understand why
<_VIM_> lol
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: did I fsck up my system when I installed NXServer via dpkg ?
<kesi> sebsebseb, I understand, as I have said repeatedly I don't care.
<sebsebseb> kesi: well not my problem if your computer gets cracked into, because you didn't secure it properly
<kesi> sebsebseb, you're right, it isn't so lets be done with this.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: you might try not using encrytion
<nightrid3r> TheGambler if it came from ubuntu not, else only the future will tell
<kesi> dieselsmoke, I disabled that.
<hogwash> hmw: you got the wrong guy, i was asking about ati drivers.
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: It came from NoMachine :(
<hogwash> for 8.1
<sebsebseb> kesi: if you don't care, how about using Windows without proper security,  like most computer users do,  and then get  your computer taken over by criminals, without you having any idea.   oh right yeah  without a firewall and  bad  sudo password  they can do stuff to Ubuntu anyway
<kesi> sebsebseb, get over yourself.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: set remote server to use a different port, whats using 5900? try restarting
<nightrid3r> TheGambler if i remeber correct they will not give problem
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: whew :)
<rovar> i have some usb headphones. Kubuntu recognizes them and even responds when i use the sound control.. it plays sounds when starting and exiting kubuntu, however, all other applications don't play sound
<sebsebseb> _VIM_:  LOL at that guy
<kesi> dieselsmoke, already restarted.  looking through netstat now, the switches you gave me didn't work
<rovar> my guess is they're still attempting to access my built in sound card
<rovar> any idea as to how to debug/override this?
<dieselsmoke> kesi: netstat -tunap  works
<sebsebseb> kesi: heh maybe you should run Ubuntu as root all the time and run IRC,  that's also  a major security risk,   in fact  people get booted out of channels if they do that, not sure about this one though
<kesi> dieselsmoke, it says vino server on 5900
<arthus> I'm having trouble mounting my SMB share from OSX
<ubp123> hmmm ,as far as using usb headphones..nothing to do with your other conventional devices i guess lol
<hmw> hogwash: I gave you the !ati factoid? Shouldnt be outdated... well... you could try help.ubuntu.com or asking a specific question
<arthus> it's an ubuntu server, osx laptop
<kesi> sebsebseb, why don't you find something better to do with your time then bother me.
<dieselsmoke> kesi: whats the error using the viewer? let the viewer search
<hmw> !coc | kesi sebsebseb
<ubottu> kesi sebsebseb: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kesi> dieselsmoke, it's working now.. .
<dieselsmoke> kesi: cool.
<g0tcha> rdw200169, it says /etc/X11/Xsession: 75: cannot create /dev/null: permission denied .. then it shots down
<kesi> hmw, I just want him to leave me alone..
<sebsebseb> kesi: most people appreciate security advice I think, but you don't well  as I said already, not my problem if  bad things happen to your computer
<kesi> thanks dieselsmoke
<D3RGPS31> Is there an equivalent of Rosetta Stone for Ubuntu?
<hmw> kesi: In that case, do stop talking to him
<nightrid3r> arthus if ubuntu still supports netatalk you can use that, its the native apple stuff
<sebsebseb> hmw:  indeed  maybe braking some rule by  carrying on with it
<kesi> hmw, can't you mute him?
<sebsebseb> kesi:  I am done!
<arthus> nightrid3r: what's netatalk?
<kesi> finally!
<kesi> thanks dieselsmoke
<Hornet> heh, 1337 users :)
<nightrid3r> arthus apple networking, like smb in windows
<ubp123> hmw..were you a sort of female for correcting ubuntu os ?
<sebsebseb> kesi: in conclusion: now  unecnrypted VNC    probably nothing would happen, but  something may happen, so that's something to think about
<dieselsmoke> kesi: set security in remote deasktop, ask for confirmation, and a pass
<arthus> nightrid3r: afp?
<hmw> kesi sebsebseb: be nice *g* and ignoring certain people is something, your IRC clients can do. Try to stay with the pure facts in here, there is so much traffic!
<kesi> didn't he say he was done?
<nightrid3r> arthus i don't know if ubuntu supports this, maybe google for it
<rdw200169> g0tcha, you got that when you ran 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'?
<kesi> dieselsmoke, I did thanks.
<sebsebseb> yep  now  I am that was the last thing  hence a conclusion
<hmw> ubp123: what? *confused*
<g0tcha> rdw200169, no i get GNOME has started when i run that command, then i get what i showed you when i try to startx
<nightrid3r> ubp123 this channel is only big enough for 1 autistic retard and i aint leaving
<D3RGPS31>  Is there an equivalent of Rosetta Stone for Ubuntu
<ubp123> most can separe your roots from your agent user names respectively ?
<hmw> D3RGPS31: help.ubuntu.com or (german, awesome) ubuntuusers.de
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<johni> hello everybody, any ubuntu contributors around?
<rdw200169> g0tcha, i've never had luck w/startx, i've *always* used /etc/init.d/gdm
<fearful> Is it safe to completely remove perl-base I'm getting E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Cpudan80> fearful: no
<_VIM_> here come the !OT hammers :)
<fa2s> hello everybody!
<fa2s> is there a good online course for LPIC-1?
<fearful> Cpudan80: then how can I fix this problem
<Gnea> fa2s: eh?
<Cpudan80> I dunno what your problem is ...
<D3RGPS31> hmw: not funny :/
<Cpudan80> I just know that it is not safe to remove perl-base (or python-base)
<metbsd1> console-kit-daemon what is this please? why do i have this in my ubuntu
<_VIM_> LPIC-1? that doesn't sound Ubunu related
<fearful> Cpudan80: ok, let me pastebin:p
<metbsd1> itś using 90% cpu
<hmw> D3RGPS31: sorry, i thought you were looking for newbie docs. What did you mean?
<Gnea> _VIM_: Linux Professional Institute Certification... not sure if they cover Ubuntu yet
<D3RGPS31> hmw: an equivalent of Rosetta Stone for Ubuntu
<Mox`> how do I see which hardware monitor I have?
<ubp123> i am a newbie but no interested in such lpic school biz
<_VIM_> ah
<Kraft> Why is the penguin the logo????
<D3RGPS31> hmw: or some lesser language learning software
<fearful> Cpudan80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126111/
<dreamy> nightrid3r: you use linux for a long time ?:)
<Kraft> why is his name Tux?
<nightrid3r> dreamy since 1996
<zgmf-x42s> hey any xvm users here.  installed the newest deb, but it wont start, whats up??
<dreamy> nightrid3r: i only use for 1 or 2 months
<hmw> D3RGPS31: aah... sorry, i dont know of any.
<Pici> !ot | Kraft
<ubottu> Kraft: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dreamy> k
<Cpudan80> fearful: sudo apt-get reinstall perl-base
<ubp123> whats tux in norway ?
<Cpudan80> fearful: make sure you have the right repositories enabled first (sudo apt-get update) after changing repos
<dreamy> nightrid3r: it can be spend alot of time withoun resintalling it... its resistant? .. linux ?
<dreamy> i wonder
<armence> OK, I need ubuntu to boot with the option "acpi=off" how can I do that?
<fearful> Cpudan80: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<hmw> D3RGPS31: maybe you can run a windows version with wine?
<nightrid3r> dreamy i have a linux box thats running for 3 years now
<metbsd1> do you guys have console-kit-daemon in your ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> fearful: it might be ... install --reinstall perl-base
<dreamy> nightrid3r: .. okey .. great OS .. i love it
<D3RGPS31> hmw: I come to ubuntu to escape microsoft, and closed-source applications
<hmw> D3RGPS31: tell me more about that app, i will see, what I can find on the web.
<Cpudan80> fearful: just one - (-reinstall)
<fearful> Cpudan80: won't let me same error
<Cpudan80> APT get itself uses perl
<Cpudan80> so this is very odd...
<D3RGPS31> hmw: it's a language learning software; they claim to be #1, saying the US Govt. uses it :/
<D3RGPS31> hmw: Rosetta Stone, that is
<hmw> D3RGPS31: what language do you want to learn, what is your native one?
<fearful> Cpudan80: yes
<rovar> so aplay -l  lists my usb audio
<metbsd1> my console-kit-daemon using 90% CPU, what is it please
<Cpudan80> fearful: did it work?
<rovar> but nothing is using it.. can i ensure that aplay uses this particular device?
<fearful> Cpudan80: not reinstall perl-base
<_VIM_> Who had that console-kit-daemon question?.......look at the 2nd page (Last post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556272&page=2
<D3RGPS31> hmw: i want to learn Georgian, my native is English
<java> hey anybody can help me how to connect to my sql server i dont know the username and password
<Cpudan80> fearful: hmm
<midwestward> it is possible to run .Net applications on Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> fearful: is your sources file correct for your distro?
<nightrid3r> metbsd1 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-556272.html
<hmw> D3RGPS31: nothing found so far, except that thread about using the win version in wine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607470
<fearful> Cpudan80: yes want me to pastebin sources?
<_VIM_> midwestward: I don't beleive so
<D3RGPS31> hmw: thanks anyway :/
<Cpudan80> fearful: open system --> admin --> software sources
<dieselsmoke> java: try mysqladmin, possibly you haven't set the password
<Cpudan80> fearful: check top 4, set to main server, remove CD checkbox
<ubp123> it took for me to rebooting this chat room..perhaps because i am a novice lol
<nightrid3r> java username = root no pass
<TheGambler> I found a lot of user accounts on my Heron box after I got it set up; are these for daemons? dhcp, nobody, festival, libuuid, dpcp, pulse, saned
<Cpudan80> fearful: remove all third party things that don't say Intrepid (assuming you're using 8.10)
<nightrid3r> TheGambler yes
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: okay, thought it was compromised or something
<_VIM_> Festival can be removed, if you don need text to speech
<horndog> !mysql commands
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql commands
<TheGambler> _VIM_: thank you. I do not need that
<TheGambler> _VIM_: did that come as part of Gnome or something?
<_VIM_> yep
<horndog> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nightrid3r> TheGambler are you useing gnome on a server ?
<ubp123> most ,where are you from ?
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: no, it was only for playing around to check it out
<hmw> D3RGPS31: google results indicate, there is no *nix version of the software. Searching for +ubuntu "rosetta stone" brings up several interesting looking results, though. Looks like you need to install it either in wine or in a virtual machine. Didnt find any language learning software so far.
<nightrid3r> TheGambler oh ok
<TheGambler> nightrid3r: I want to learn as much CLI as possible
<TheGambler> Has Ubuntu gotten any better at extending laptop battery life? I put it on a laptop about a year ago and it killed the battery very quickly
<ubp123> i could save babyLon for germanenglishfrenchspanich perhaps.. but malfunctioned lol
<Kraft> wget http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/key.gpg.asc
<Kraft> that doesnt work
<Kraft> can someone help me get automatix
<hmw> D3RGPS31: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-335292.html and search the page for "Mango"
<nightrid3r> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<louiscvh> I have question where i can sent my files web page i have already installed apache..
<Dembroski13> Does anyone use Gambas?
<fearful> Cpudan80: ok give me one second
<Cpudan80> then run the sudo apt-get update obviously fearful
<Cpudan80> after you change all those things
<warriorforgod> I am having an issue with vim where when I start it it just hangs.  When I ill the PID then vim starts.  Any suggestions?
<fearful> Cpudan80: yea
<ubp123> why vim and vi working correctly with vi only lol
<_VIM_> warriorforgod: you didnt do like me and install all 15 VIM's did you? :)
<D3RGPS31> hmw: never mind, i'll stick to tutoring
<warriorforgod> _VIM_: Nope, just vim-full
<fearful> Cpudan80: same error
<_VIM_> hmmm do you have a .vimrc warriorforgod?
<Cpudan80> fearful: hrm.... weird
<fearful> Cpudan80: yea and my synaptic is locked I can't do anything
<warriorforgod> _VIM_: I do, however I have also tried the vim -u NONE startup with the same results
<Cpudan80> fearful: well why is it locked?
<hmw> D3RGPS31: okay. Last info: gniall seems to be a gnome language learning app. Couldn't find out, if Georgian is included.
<_VIM_> ah
<Cpudan80> fearful: ie. what is using it?
<_VIM_> hmmm
<fearful> Cpudan80: because everytime I try install something else I get the same error
<Cpudan80> fearful: well that doesnt mean it is locked ...
<fearful> Cpudan80: well, I just ment unusable not locked by another porcess :p
<Cpudan80> fearful: try downloading the correct version of perl-base from packages.ubuntu.com
<Cpudan80> and then installing it with dpkg
<Cpudan80> or some other thing
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<ubp123> anybody knowing of perl 6 for ubuntu
<fearful> Cpudan80: I have a .deb of the new perl-base
<ubp123> ???
<Cpudan80> fearful: well make sure its the one it references ...
<fearful> Cpudan80: yes 5.10
<Cpudan80> ok
<Cpudan80> well install it with dpkg
<ubp123> perhaps..mine too 5.10
<Cpudan80> dpkg -i .....
<fearful> Cpudan80: yea :p one sec let me try
<ubp123> but some magazine saying perl 6
<Cpudan80> err sorry;; dpkg -i /path/to/pkg
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<TheGambler> what a great support forum. you guys rule
<nightrid3r> !jp | ubp123
<ubottu> ubp123: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<istvan_> is there a way to fix the audio issues such that gtk record my desktop will work?
<_VIM_> warriorforgod: have you been sending vim to the background?
<opera> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<fearful> Cpudan80: Ok it's installed
<warriorforgod> _VIM_: no
 * _VIM_ glare
<ubp123> thanks lol
<_VIM_> .
<_VIM_> oops stupid keyboard
<nightrid3r> !anyone | leeroy
<ubottu> leeroy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_VIM_> warriorforgod: ok
<fearful> Cpudan80: same error with unmet dependencies
<Cpudan80> same exact error?
<istvan_> i'm using ubuntu studio, and none of the audio 'fixes' 'fix' my gtk record my desktop audio recording error
<Cpudan80> when you do apt-get install -f ?
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<yoriel> hi
<sebsebseb> yoriel: hi
<Pici> !repeat | leeroy
<ubottu> leeroy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yoriel> where can i modify the mouse rigth menu
<leeroy> hey
<coreyman> what is a good media player for ubuntu?
<yoriel> ?
<coreyman> sound player*
<sebsebseb> coreyman: Banshee
<istvan_> vlc
<leeroy> scripts from gnome look
<opera> !anyone | opera
<ubottu> opera, please see my private message
<leeroy> amorok
<_VIM_> !players > coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman, please see my private message
<hmw> coreyman: VLC, mplayer (+ mplayer-gui)
<yoriel> gnomelook?
<leeroy> a website
<leeroy> lol
<ubp123> why xmms gone but finding xmm2 name with ubuntu ?
<leeroy> google it
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<fearful> Cpudan80: ah and I just updated to 8.10 too :(
<Pici> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<SeanSanAstrail> hey, can anyone help with amuled?  runs ok from a terminal, but not /etc/init.d/amule-daemon
<nonewmsgs> whenever i try to install anything or update anything i get E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable E: Unable to lock the download director
<ubp123> if the brand name or the old name would have such time bar..how the ubuntu can survive like xmms2 ? lol
<Pici> !aptfix | nonewmsgs
<ubottu> nonewmsgs: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ecret> when running firefox and when the file manager pops up when saving a site or uploading a file i get this error : /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 25507 Segmentation fault       "$prog" ${1+"$@"}        Any ideas?Thanks
<ecret> firefox crashes of course
<ott0> where is `dpkg -l' information kept?
<fearful> Cpudan80: should I give up?
<nonewmsgs> pici that didn't fix it
<yoriel> where can i modify mouse rigth menu?
<Pici> nonewmsgs: Then you have an apt application open
<Cpudan80> fearful: see if Pici has any ideas
<hmw> ecret: segfaults are a bad omen. Do other apps crash, too? If not, maybe removing and reinstalling FF might help.
<Cpudan80> Pici: unmet perl-base dependency after upgrade to 8.10 -- even though we manually put it in with dpkg
<nonewmsgs> pici no i dont in fact i just logged out and back in to confirm that
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<leeroy> can anyone help with network bridging
<Pici> nonewmsgs: update-manager may be checking for updates, check ps aux
<FloodBot3> leeroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw> ecret: it could be a plugin, maybe.
<hmw> !repeat | leeroy
<ubottu> leeroy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nightrid3r> !anyone | leeroy
<ubottu> leeroy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ecret> hmw: nothing else crashes to my recollection but i recently installed all sorts of libraries like boost, ffmpeg
<armence> Hi all
<_VIM_> yoriel:  you mean this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875262
<hmw> ecret: does FF crash on startup or when opening certain web pages?
<nonewmsgs> pici ah yes now that was the upgrade thingy running. it is now working :D
<Pici> nonewmsgs: great :)
<nonewmsgs> pici oh no Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<hmw> ecret: think of the default page, too!
<ubp123> leeroy repeating the same notice to roomies..oh.. admin here ?
<ecret> hmw: only when I go to upload a file or save a website. whenever the file manager is invoked
<yoriel> the menu
<Pici> nonewmsgs: argh, try the other fix again thenm
<yoriel> when u do a rigth click with the mouse
<leeroy> nobody will answer me lol
<yoriel> new doc
<yoriel> new file
<yoriel> etc
<ubp123> okie lol
<nightrid3r> leeroy just ask what you need to know, the specific problem
<leeroy> how do i setup network bridging
<leeroy> lol
<ecret> hmw: its related to the file manager popping up
<hmw> ecret: do you have download add ons installed in FF?
<fearful> Pici: any ideas with unmet dependencies perl-base 5.10?
<SeanSanAstrail> how can i check what's (not) happening when trying to run amuled as a daemon?
<Pici> fearful: Can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<nightrid3r> leeroy http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-132515.html
<nonewmsgs> pici no still no love.
<hmw> ecret: ah, when you choos the file name to save to...?
<ecret> hmw: i got addons
<keevie> grr, can anyone help me with my sound in ubuntu? i think it may be related to amarok, but about once every two days it just dies and i have to restart
<keevie> when i click "sound test" i get gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<ecret> hmw: as soon as the file manager pops up, i see it a split half second then firefox crashes
<leeroy> should i be able to open ports in firestarter is my main problem
<fearful> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126116/
<hmw> ecret: do other apps crash, when you use "save as"?
<Cpudan80> Hey
<ecret> hmw: ...damn yes
<Cpudan80> I need to find the MAC address of my access point that is nearby (cant connect to it)
<Cpudan80> any ideas how to do that?
<hmw> ecret: I am reading this at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/288529
<ecret> hmw: i use emacs so rarely use save as. this stinks
<horndog> leeroy, What ports do you what open?
<crdlb> Cpudan80: iwlist <interface> scan?
<ubp123> with ubuntu,,why my opera in japanese shown wrong while the same with fedora in good order ??
<leeroy> there just ports for playing and old game that i have 2300-2400 but i have a dmz to my laptop and the eth of the laptop to the comp is  it to do with nat ???
<ecret> hmw: every program that has save as it crashes.  Yet I can browse OK using the file manager . just not with save as where it crashes
<hmw> ecret: what is your language setting in ubuntu?
<ecret> hmw: english
<horndog> leeroy, Do you have a router set to DHCP?
<nightrid3r> ubp123 try #ubuntu-jp it will be easy
<Guest51473> is there a program that will allow you to own an aim chatroom for ubuntu?
<ubp123> perhaps japanese at present originally american lol
<opera> ubp123, why not use firefox?
<zerocomm> hey i have a quick question, my girlfriends ubuntu box froze for the first time in ages and now her resolution is all messed up. if i was there i could fix the xorg.conf but im in a diff state. is there someway to automatically fix the resolution? she can't pick options from the menu in gnome because theres not enough space in the screen
<ubp123> firefox is a bit slow with ubuntus
<keevie> i have some more userful error messages:E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<keevie> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_59_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<holyguyver> I was in firefox watching a youtube video & then firefox froze this horrible 'etetetetetetetetetet" sound is stuck playing, I killed off firefox, but the sound remains & when I try to open a terminal the terminal freezes at startup &thus I cannot type anything into it. What happened & how can I fix it?
<leeroy> yep on the wireless side but manual on the eth side i could connect to xbox live using the same method ???
<ecret> zerocomm tell her to hold shift and drag the window
<keevie> from trying to restart pulseaudio in /etc/init.d
<dieselsmoke> Cpudan80: read the router's label it will show the hardware address
<hmw> ecret: More details, please: CPU type, Ubuntu version, RAM size, unusual changes to the Gnome UI, maybe you remember, what you isntalled, before the bug appeared?
<storbeck> zerocomm: SSH to her box and run the xorg reconfigure
<zerocomm> thanks ecret
<leeroy> with my 360 obv lol
<horndog> leeroy, do you have your ports forwarded in the router?
<zerocomm> ecret: where should she drag the window from?
<zerocomm> what do you mean
<fearful> Pici: any ideas?
<storbeck> zerocomm: just run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<armence> So, question for everyone. I want to ensure that only people with the root password will be able to perform administrative tasks. (It's just me for now, but I foresee adding an anonymous account soon) How can I do that?
<Cpudan80> dieselsmoke: yeah I got it - thanks
<leeroy> i have DMZ on the router (demilitarized zone)
<Pici> fearful: What does apt-cache policy perl-base say?
<ecret> hmw i have used ubuntu for a year now , got hardy heron, 64bit, 4gigs ram.  Kde.  I recently installed a kde svn ide plugin similar to tortoise.
<dieselsmoke> zerocomm: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<leeroy> to the wireless of the laptop
<keevie> armence, type sudo visudo, that file specifies who has root
<ubp123> with ubunts anybody can have sudo root password automatically..
<horndog> leeroy,  are using your computer as a server?
<ecret> zerocomm: err yeah sorry their right.  incidentally i was thinking of alt, not shift.
<keevie> ubottu, well, not exactly automatically
<fearful> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126117/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leeroy> no just a typical xp install
<hmw> ecret: Hmm. I don't know KDE nor Gnome internals. If youre lucky, you find hints in the log files and you could also run a program with strace to see, where the crash happenes.
<ubp123> i cannot tell the boundary between servers and desktop or the master or the slave lol
<dieselsmoke> armence: adduser username admin  or run visudo
<keevie> erg, can anyone help me with my seemingly messed up sound stuff?
<hogwash> hi
<ecret> hmw: I will go on a uninstalling rampage
<zerocomm> ecret - any way to do it without alt? shes running an apple keyboard and alt is a little bit sketchy lol
<hogwash> i just installed my wireless atheros drivers, they were working great,  now after i rebooted, the signal strenth is half as it was previously
<hogwash> whats the big idea.
<[Tequila]> Just intalled 8.10 server edition and created a locked directory... Please inform me on how to mount/unlock it
<armence> dieselsmoke: I just ran visudo. How should I modify it?
<hmw> ecret: A svn version sounds suspicious, naturally. Uninstalling might help. You might consider reinstalling Ubuntu. Try strace <program> in a shell and look at the output.
<hogwash> my laptop didnt change location
<horndog> leeroy, No. I mean is  your game setup as a server or just a single player?
<ecret> hmw: i am not familair with reinstalling ubuntu.  Will I lose my user settings or programs if I upgrades say to 8.10?
<keevie> armence, to give a user root, root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i set DNS manually with ubuntu server?
<leeroy> o sorry im useing gamespy to connect to others serving and me serving doesnt work either
<keevie> armence, replace root with the username
<horndog> leeroy, You don't need ports open to play as a single player
<Pici> fearful: Where did you get -19?
<hmw> ecret: I was talking about a complete wipe of the system. You could keep the home dirs, but that might be unwise, since there are configuration data in there, too. You could try to create a new user and test, if the bug appears in the new context.
<narothepharoh> how do I burn a true mp3 cd in k3b or other?
<casinowarren> hey ya'll i have a question
<leeroy> i know its online play i want to do
<ubp123> why i cannot peep the newest version 8.10 with my old version ubuntu web browser ?
<armence> keevie: Isn't there a way for me to just set a password for root and then be required to enter the root password no matter what the current account is?
<dieselsmoke> armence: under user priveleges add this line- root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<keevie> dieselsmoke, youre a bit late, lol
<[Tequila]> Just intalled 8.10 server edition and created a locked directory... Please inform me on how to mount/unlock it
<keevie> armence, not really, there isnt a root user in ubuntu
<dieselsmoke> keevie: k, thx
<casinowarren> i'm not able to transfer fonts that I downloaded to my root folder
<Aquina> I' running Linux for months now and always have some noise/hiss when listening to something. It's especially when reducing the volume. Doesn't amtter wether I use ALSA or OSS.
<dean> keevie: yes there is it is just locked
<casinowarren> keeps syaing something about permissions
<Aquina> Any ideas?
<horndog> leeroy,  Still, you don't need ports open to play online. Only so serve
<fearful> Pici: from the perl website
<keevie> dean, what do you mean, locked?
<ubp123> yess the old ubuntus admin recognition program might have a dobut in a bug ??? lol
<fearful> Pici: or the debian package website, don't remember
<Comrade-Sergei> I just installed ubuntu server and for whatever reason it didnt grab the dns from DHCP , how do i set it manually?
<Nytrix> is there a way to start ubuntu under "safe mode" like windows?
<narothepharoh> how do I burn a true mp3 cd in k3b or other?
<leeroy> ye but i cant connect to others ???
<dean> keevie: there is no password set, but you can enable it by doing sudo passwd root
<keevie> interesting
<hoangdt> exit
<horndog> leeroy,  I do it all the time with UT2004
<tritium> keevie: but it is not recommended
<keevie> dean, thanks, thats helpful
<Pici> fearful: I don't know if you're using external packages, sorry.
<nightrid3r> Comrade-Sergei /etc/resolve.conf
<[Tequila]> Just intalled 8.10 server edition and created a locked directory... Please inform me on how to mount/unlock it
<leeroy> and firestarter ???
<keevie> i've always thought it was a bit strange that there was no root user, i guess for noobish people its not good to give them root for everything
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, thats what i thought, but there isnt one
<zerocomm> does anybody know how to resize the resolution automatically ???
<fearful> Pici: any fixable way of just removing without a re-install
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, i tried to make one and it didnt help
<Nytrix> is there a way to start ubuntu under "safe mode" like windows?
<dieselsmoke> keevie: adduser name admin is faster/safer
<armence> dean: I did unlock the root account and set a password for it. How do I basically allow anyone to temporarily be root? Logging out and then back in is too much of a pain...
<[Tequila]> Just intalled 8.10 server edition and created a locked directory... Please inform me on how to mount/unlock it .. whats the proper command <<<<<<<<
<hmw> ecret: start some gui app from the terminal with strace <appname> and make it crash. You should see, what subprogram crashes. You can pastebin the last pages of the strace output, so I can examine it.
<armence> dean: Anyone with the root password that is
<dean> Nytrix: there is recovery mode which drops you to a root shell
<dean> armence: su
<horndog> leeroy, That is the front end to IPtables and you can open ports with firestarter
<sprinkmeier> Nytrix, ubuntu is always safe:-) do you mean single user mode?
<hmw> ecret: dont try this with firefox, use som smaller app
<ubp123> that's rude if all newbies were looked down as bad as not adequate root holders lol
<ecret> hmw: was inthe process of doing that :> tho i used firefox. il try a smaller app
<narothepharoh> how do I burn a true mp3 cd in k3b or other?
<Nytrix> i dont know
<horndog> !firestarter | leeroy
<ubottu> leeroy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dieselsmoke> armence: add the user to the admin group gives them sudo power, dont enable root account.
<hmw> ecret: my pc is about to crash, i did it with FF. LOL
<whitedoor> any idea as to why ubuntu might crash 5 seconds after the 'boot' if finished?
<fearful> Cpudan80: I think I'm just going to remove it, if I install it again will it install the programs itll remove?
<sprinkmeier> !burn | narothepharoh
<ubottu> narothepharoh: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<whitedoor> *is finished
<leeroy> i have taken all the nessary steps in my eyes but it keeps sayin connection refused in the log
<dean> Usually it is better to do it using sudo though and the admin group
<Nytrix> narothepharoh, be more specific
<nightrid3r> Comrade-Sergei nameserver 192.168.2.1 <-- put in /etc/resolv.conf (addjust ip)
<dean> why is it called admin instead of wheel
<Cpudan80> fearful: i suppose ... might not be able to remove it though
<armence> dieselsmoke: Why is that better?
<warriorforgod> _VIM_: Figured out my vim problem
<_VIM_> what was it?
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, recent changes? bad HW?
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, i did it didnt help, however there is a folder in there called resolvconf
<ubp123> white door,, i got the same rebooting with my another machine lol
<horndog> leeroy, What game are you playing?
<[Tequila]> How do i mount a eCryptfs locked dir ?
<dieselsmoke> armence: its easier than editting sudoers
<leeroy> commandos 2 with gamespy
<warriorforgod> _VIM_: If I run it with vim -X it starts up fine.  It has something to do with the $DISPLAY setting
<_VIM_> ah
<dieselsmoke> armence: make sure sudoers is chmod'd 440 too.
<fearful> Cpudan80: this is going to remove pretty  much my whole gnome
<fearful> Cpudan80: :(
<nightrid3r> Comrade-Sergei weird, that was the contents of my resolv.conf and it works for me
<whitedoor> sprinkmeier: if I do a rescue boot and type startx ... X works.. but if I boot normally the system locks after gdm starts
<horndog> leeroy,  Is there a master server for that game?
<tritium> horndog, leeroy: please stay on topic (ubuntu support)
<armence> dieselsmoke: I already activated the root account though...
<Dr_Sneese> I'm trying to compile wine cvs, but i keep getting this error 'configure: error: FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built. Use the --without-freetype option if you really want this.' I'm noob, and have no idea how to get around this. Any help please?
<RickX> can someone point me to some help with samba? When I try to mount homes through Nautilus, I get an error syaing Nautilus can't mount the share.
<leeroy> noits way to old for that it uses direct play
<storbeck> tritium: Are you an OP?
<dieselsmoke> armence: it can be deactivated.
<whitedoor> so next I disabled gdm and it still locks after the text login appears.
<keres_> how do you change the enviroment editor from vim to something else?
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, what's your display resolution on the rescue boot?
<keres_> in a shell
<hmw> whitedoor: sounds like you see the desktop for 5 seconds? looks like some panel app or other auto-start things. Check out the autostarts (cant tell where you need to click, i just killed my ubuntu)
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, do you start X as root? is gdm configured for network logon?
<RickX> I can get thre through smb:/server/username
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, are you using supported modes?
<tritium> storbeck: why?
<onats> hi, on the network connections screen, how do i add a vpn connection? I am unable to as the add button is greyed out
<whitedoor> yeah if I start X as root it will boot fine
<storbeck> tritium: I was curious about how I could become an op
<onats> !VPN
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<armence> dieselsmoke: how?
<casinowarren> does the gksu nautilus feature work on kubuntu?
<dieselsmoke> keres_: change environment variable
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, some service that only runs in multi-user mode?
<ecret> hmw : gedit=http://pastebin.com/d48ce2728          firefox=http://pastebin.com/m17a54030
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, it will not go to the internet...
<fearful> Pici: if I reinstall libperl5.10 will it reinstall all the programs it will automatically remove?
<whitedoor> but even when I disable gdm and it boots to the text login screen... it locks about 5 seconds after the login appears
<whitedoor> yeah dunno
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, but it will go to the router
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, RAM use? maybe boot live CD and run memory check
<leeroy> this is ubuntu support
<tritium> storbeck: you would be asked after a long period of continual contirbutions to the channel.  You don't ask.
<horndog> leeroy,  Apparently firestarter is no on topic on this channel
<keres_> dieselsmoke: yeah, from vim to gedit or something
<whitedoor> I did that
<whitedoor> ram was fine
<horndog> leeroy, not
<storbeck> tritium: Sounds good
<ubp123> to me..what's the black list computers for my ubuntu os.. because at my initial loading my ubuntu advising me of such black list availability to my compuer althoug icould not peep it lol
<ecret> leeroy another way is just to change the iptables , add the ports you need.
<narothepharoh> Nytrix: I want to make a cd with more than the usual 80 minutes worth of music
<dieselsmoke> armence: passwd -l root
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, do you have a ~/.Xsession(s) file?
<levarnu> Anyone have much luck using ubuntu for streaming DV from a camcorder? I'm losing a bet because Windows, so far, is doing a better job.
<leeroy> ok thanks anyway and that can be an awkward task no ???
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, restricted graphics drivers? (sorry, getting deperate here...)
<whitedoor> as I said... X works.
<ubp123> nope,, Whitedoor, i checked my Xsession file..nothing written by me lol
<horndog> leeroy, Good luck
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, should i restart the interface?
<leeroy> thx
<nightrid3r> Comrade-Sergei could help yes
<dieselsmoke> keres_: try this its easiest, sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, log messages? does REISUB work?
<Nytrix> narothepharoh, well u do know how to burn mp3s?
<MSabino-ubuntu> but do you ahve the Xsession file?
<MSabino-ubuntu> *have
<casinowarren> can someone help me with my fairly miniscule problem
<storbeck> !ask | casinowarren
<sprinkmeier> !ask | casinowarren
<ubottu> casinowarren: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, what ver of ubuntu is this?
<whitedoor> 8.10
<storbeck> sprinkmeier: I won :P
<whitedoor> I just installed it clean
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, is this a fresh install?
<johnjohn101> is there a package for beneath a steel sky for ubuntu?
<MSabino-ubuntu> hmmm
<sprinkmeier> storbeck, not on my screen! (network latency?)
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, how do i restart it, i cant just go up down as im connected via ssh
<storbeck> Hehe
<dieselsmoke> keres_: you don't want gedit in a terminal, use vi, emacs, nano curses based editors
<casinowarren> i'm trying to install my fonts on kubuntu...but don't have permissions
<storbeck> casinowarren: Use sudo
<whitedoor> yeah fresh install of ubuntu 8.10
<Nytrix> narothepharoh, u want an mp3 only cd?
<ubp123> aint point single is the finale goal i thought lol
 * _VIM_ stands behind dieselsmoke in that vote
<narothepharoh> Nytrix: I know how to burn a cd with the typical 80 minutes but yes all files are mp3 k3b just goes by time or something and i cant find any option to make mp3 cd only data
<casinowarren> ok let me see if that works
<planetbeing> Sorry if I'm butting in, but has anyone installed Ubuntu on MacBookAir,12?
<whitedoor> as you can tell I'm in X and its working but I'm currently logged in as root from the rescue mode
<dieselsmoke> Nytrix: brasero does mp3 burns well.
<whitedoor> if I do the standard boot it locks
<planetbeing> err, MacBookAir1,2*
<sprinkmeier> narothepharoh, if you tell k3b you're burning an audoi CD it automatically 'extracts' the MP3s. Burn a data CD.
<ubp123> butting?
<hmw> ecret: Hmm. there is some "Resource temporarily unavailable" - might indicate file system problems, but that's just a guess. Checking the file system shouldnt do any harm. Can you give me more of the output?
<casinowarren> what is the right code? because i used nautilus
<casinowarren> or is that the same one
<nightrid3r> Comrade-Sergei you'll lose connection anyway but sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 & should do it
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, can you check the xorg log file? it's probably in /var/log
<Nytrix> just open cd and drag and drop mp3 files in there
<ubp123>  using UPull computer with Ubuntu ?
<ohzie> Is there any reason that locate wouldn't search certain places?
<_VIM_> yep
<ohzie> I know I have these files but I cannot find them. :[
<storbeck> casinowarren: What do you mean?
<java> hello
<_VIM_> ohzie: sudo updatedb first and use sudo
<ohzie> _VIM_, tride that
<ohzie> tried* wow
<ohzie> I'm just blown away
<storbeck> ohzie: What are you looking for?
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, live CD? fresh 8.10 not working (except when X is running as root) is a new one for me.
<ohzie> A movie
<_VIM_> hmm that should work
<ubp123> why most referring only vim ?
<spill> anyone have a good sugestion for a 3d laucher?
<storbeck> ohzie: find / -type -f -name yourmovie
<narothepharoh> sprinkmeier: I tried to do to do that but it wont play in my car stereo and i have an mp3 cd i made from windows way back with like 200 songs on it and it works fine???
<casinowarren> in ubuntu i used alt+f2 and typed in gksu nautilus
<ubp123> to vim lol
<planetbeing> For some reason, when I try to boot Ubuntu on MacBookAir1,2, the kernel doesn't quite get started. Things seem to crash after it tries to change video modes. The screen is black and the MacBook Air starts making scary beeping noises.
<whitedoor> live CD wouldn't work at all
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, there should be a single file in /var/log called Xorg.0.log
<sprinkmeier> nightrid3r, Comrade-Sergei use ; not &!!
<whitedoor> so I installed it
<casinowarren> and that opend my root permissions
<casinowarren> not working on kubuntu
<fearful> Pici: If I download perl-base5.10-11 and install that instead of -19 will it fix?
<Comrade-Sergei> sprinkmeier, too late
<whitedoor> yeah I found the log
<MSabino-ubuntu> scroll to the bottom of the logfile, whiteboor
<MSabino-ubuntu> *whitedoor
<Pici> fearful: I don't know
<MSabino-ubuntu> sorry
<MSabino-ubuntu> heh
<FloodBot3> MSabino-ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecret> hmw: ok i will get the entire log
<sprinkmeier> nightrid3r, Comrade-Sergei & means 'start these at the same time", you get a race condition. ; means "start one after another
<whitedoor> heh
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, nope still says "connect: network is unreachable"
<whitedoor> yeah at the bottom of the log
<spill> anyone have a good sugestion for a 3d laucher for gnome?
<whitedoor> no errors or anything
<Comrade-Sergei> sprinkmeier, duly noted
<nightrid3r> oh
<whitedoor> but I am in X atm so ...
<ubp123> i thought anytime the file of xorg.0.log should be erased by myself lol
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, live CD not working == HW does not like Ubuntu, no wonder it's acting up......
<hmw> ecret: wait a sec
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, look above it a couple times, and see if you see any failed attempts
<fearful> Pici: will it be bad if I completely remove it?
<tavis> irc.adjects.com
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, there should be certain string's that repeat over and over, like your display driver version string
<nightrid3r> Comrade-Sergei sounds like a routing problem, is the gateway ip the one of your modem
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, however i can still obviously ssh in locally
<whitedoor> nope
<narothepharoh> sprinkmeier: I tried to do to do that but it wont play in my car stereo and i have an mp3 cd i made from windows way back with like 200 songs on it and it works fine???
<MSabino-ubuntu> whitedoor, once per startx attempt
<whitedoor> nvidia
<spill> anyone have a good sugestion for a 3d laucher for gnome?
<storbeck> spill: What do you mean by 3d launcher?
<Comrade-Sergei> nightrid3r, well theres a wireless router between them that acts as a wired switch as well
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, you're running X as root, not as user.
<whitedoor> yes
<_VIM_> !repeat > spill
<ubottu> spill, please see my private message
<whitedoor> I'm running X as root
<ubp123> and perhaps you can edit your xorg.conf with vim lol
<ohzie> _VIM_, I found it, it was on a usb hard drive
<ohzie> apparently updatedb doesn't look at those
<ohzie> >:|
<lasivian> what is a good portable MP3 player that is ubuntu "happy"?
<sprinkmeier> narothepharoh, examine the mp3 CD, does it need a special format? heck, if windows works for you, use that :-)
<hmw> ecret: i guess, youre getting the output by selecting the stuff in the terminal? if so, just type "-------------------" to mark the location, before using "ave as".
<_VIM_> udb123 haha
<storbeck> ohzie: Please do not confuse locate with find
<ohzie> storbeck, What's the difference?
<_VIM_> ohzie: glad you found it
<ecret> hmw ok and yes i am copy pasting
<lasivian> storbeck: I hate that, I do it constantly, heh
<ubp123> ohh hi, i didnt know of your name being _VIM...sorry and hi
<_VIM_> hehe hiya :)
<spill> storbeck: I'm looking for an alternative to awn.
<sprinkmeier> whitedoor, no error logs.. works as root but not user... sorry, I'm out if ideas/suggestions (other than change HW to something the live-CD likes)
<_VIM_> spill cairo-dock
<_VIM_> needs compiz though
<storbeck> ohzie: http://www.westwind.com/reference/OS-X/commandline/misc.html#locate
<narothepharoh> sprinkmeier: Dude I havent used windows in years just using it as an example in hopes that you would understand my question and have an answer so there is no need to be rude just tell me you dont know how to do that... Thanks anyway
<_VIM_> or some other compositing window manager
<spill> _VIM_: cool, I'll check it out, I'm runing compiz now anyways.
<_VIM_> spill you'll love it
<whitedoor> "ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon"
<jeeves> has anyone found a way of getting Kismet to work with an Intel 3945ABG card?
<planetbeing> One more try: No one has a comment about my MacBookAir1,2 issue? Any idea where I can get help with my issue?
<narothepharoh> so does anybody know a way to burn a mp3 cd with more than the typical 80 minutes of songs?
<cdm10> narothepharoh: an mp3 CD should have way more than 80 minutes on it...
<cdm10> 80 minutes is like a standard audio CD.
<_VIM_> spill make sure you get the cairo themes though, the one by default is kinda plain
<nightrid3r> narothepharoh burn it as a data cd not as audio
<cdm10> narothepharoh: how are you burning?
<Comrade-Sergei> test
<Titan8990> Comrade-Sergei, working
<sprinkmeier> narothepharoh, yes, burn it as a data cd. the problem seems to be that your car player cannot read/understand them, so maybe the question is "how do I format a data CD which happens to hold MP3's so that my car player can read it?"
<spill> _VIM_: k, thanks, screenshots look sweet.
<narothepharoh> cdm10: I am using k3b and yes i understand that
<Titan8990> Comrade-Sergei, in the future, you can use !test
<ecret> hmw : http://pastebin.com/m4f3a06a2
<Titan8990> !test | Comrade-Sergei
<MSabino-ubuntu> narothepharoh, burn as a data cd... just burn the files to disc as you would any other group of files... the mp3 player will find the files in the root of the cd, and play them
<ubottu> Comrade-Sergei: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<fearful> Titan8990: hey
<Titan8990> fearful, hiya
<jeeves> has anyone found a way of getting Kismet to work with an Intel 3945ABG card?
<narothepharoh> ok sprinkmeier how do i do that??
<Titan8990> fearful, was helping you before I went to work, right?
<sprinkmeier> narothepharoh, look at the MP3 CD you burns in windows and try to duplicate the format.
<ubp123> most car player using another os of like tron..while your ubuntu imitatind debian ? lol
<sprinkmeier> s/burns/burnt/
<java> hi i have mysqld is running but i am not able to run mysql it says: java@rewati-laptop:~$ mysql ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'java'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ditto> Hey, Is there a test I can run to see why my wireless networks arent showing up in network manager?
<Brando753> anyone know why i cant get my mic on my hp laptop to work with ubuntu ;(
<zelrikriando> ubp123, ?
<storbeck> java: mysql -u java -p     then type in your password when it prompts you for it
<nightrid3r> java did you create a mysqluser 'java'
<ubp123> skip it..oops zelrikriando
<MagicDuck> hi, I need to install the nvidia 173.14.16 from jaunty (it contains a fix that makes KDE4 work better from what I hear). How would I go about that. I am currently running interpid.
<hmw> ecret: please pastebin the file /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh  (you can install pastebinit)
<_VIM_> MagicDuck: bad idea
<dieselsmoke> java: use the -p flag
<kitche> MagicDuck: have to install the driver by hand use envy-ng if you must
<MagicDuck> envy-ng does not have it
<kitche> MagicDuck: then go to the nvidia site download the driver and compile with the kernel header sources
<java> nightrid3r no i didnt
<ecret> hmw : http://pastebin.com/m7e4d09c1
<MagicDuck> I just thought there was an easier way using the binaries from jaunty
<nightrid3r> java create the user like storbeck said
<kitche> MagicDuck: different kernel versions
<casinowarren> what sudo text do i use to access my root permissions in kubuntu?
<storbeck> casinowarren: sudo -i
<casinowarren> thanks
<Brando753> anyone know why i cant get my mic on my hp laptop to work with ubuntu ;(
<storbeck> Brando753: Maybe it's not plugged in
<Brando753> its built in the laptop
<casinowarren> and that allows me to access the root folder and make changes to my shared files, like gimp and fonts
<Brando753> and works fine with windows
<storbeck> Maybe you have the wrong drivers
<Brando753> maby, were would a get a driver for my kaptops mike
<maxagaz> should "aptitude full-upgrade" replace "aptitude upgrade" and "aptitude dist-upgrade" ?
<storbeck> Brando753: If you continue asking generic questions, I'm not going to be able to help you
<java> nightrid3r java@rewati-laptop:~$  mysql -u java -p
<java> Enter password:
<java> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'java'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: right click volume, preferences, options, choose mic input, may work.
<storbeck> Brando753: What kind of driver is it? Have you configured it? What distro are you on? etc etc
<java> nightrid3r i didnt made any user
<storbeck> Err, version* I'd hope you're on ubuntu :P
<niku> maxagaz, there's a do-release-upgrade that's the newish way to do it. iirc
<java> storbeck yeah its ubuntu
<gaintsura> how do I mark a package for install/delete/update/upgrade in aptitude textmode?
<Brando753> alright, i have a pavilion entertainment dv5 pc, i am running ubuntu 8.10. i have not manually installed any drivers. this mike is intergrated as part of a camera built into the laptop, the camera works but the mike dosent :P
<storbeck> java: That is not really an ubuntu specific question. You might want to try #mysql
<nightrid3r> java lemme check
<maxagaz> !do-release-upgrade
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<java> nightrid3r ok thanks
<kitche> java: you do not have a mysql user named java
<java> kitche no
<java> kitche how to make that
<nightrid3r> java http://crunchbang.org/archives/2008/04/17/create-mysql-user-accounts-from-the-command-line/
<storbeck> Brando753: open up alsa and make sure input or capture doesn't say 'MM'
<qcjn> got a update error http://qcjn.pastebin.ca/1352436
<Brando753> alsa?
<hmw> ecret: sorry, I can't see anything in the log. You probably messed up your system with the mentioned installs, you did recently. Maybe uninstalling helps.
<storbeck> Brando753: Yes, alsa
<RPS> Hello guys, I've been working to get Virtual Box up and running, but I had to make some changes and I was getting some help over at #vbox, but the guy who was helping me had to skip out and I've not had any luck finding anyone else to help me. It's a pretty simple question or two that I need answered ...does anyone have a moment to talk with me about it? ...and Yes I always just ask my question,  but in this case I thought it better to a
<RPS> sk about it 1st
<Brando753> how do i open it >:)
<storbeck> Brando753: In a terminal, with your keyboard
<dieselsmoke> java: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-user-creation/
<gaintsura> RPS: I've done a bit with virtualbox, whats up?
<hmw> RPS: give us an outline, please.
<Brando753> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<Brando753> ?
<kitche> java read the mysql docs it tells you
<storbeck> Brando753: Sorry, that was my mistake. Use alsamixer
<Brando753> <---- new to ubuntu, still learning
<mezquitale> can someone recommend me a linux phone that can enable me to import my contacts from outlook?
<drmamamaannana> hi!
<Brando753> l im in it
<ecret> hmw: thanks for your help, i appreciate it.  I will try the uninstall rampage you mentioned. its a nasty error as I have to use wine firefox to save as stuff :>
<ecret> hmw: worst case its reinstall. thanks again
<storbeck> mezquitale: You want a linux phone... that imports contacts from microsoft...?
<nightrid3r> mezquitale openmoko
<mezquitale> storbeck, yes
<storbeck> mezquitale: And how does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<Brando753> ┌──────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
<Brando753> │ Card: PulseAudio                                                             │
<Brando753> │ Chip: PulseAudio                                                             │
<Brando753> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<Brando753> │ Item: Master                                                                 │
<FloodBot3> Brando753: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brando753> │                                     ┌──┐                                     │
<storbeck> And.. he's kicked
<hmw> ecret: I feel your pain *g* I hope, you can do it by simply removing stuff. Good luck!
<mezquitale> storbeck, ok let me rephrase that question, can someone recommmend a phone that is supported by ***ubuntu***
<Nytrix> !floo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floo
<Nytrix> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mezquitale> nightrid3r, thanks, ill look it up and see if it meets my specs
<RPS> gaintsura, hmw  well I followed a link that I was given https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB and I knocked out some of the stuff it asked me to do, but I have a question about some other parts of it. I'll work it up and post it in a minute.
<storbeck> mezquitale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmbeddedUbuntu
<gaintsura> ok, RPS what are you trying to accomplish first
<asdasdqwerwer> ......
<drmamamaannana> ??
<casinowarren> still can't access my root folder to import new fonts and scripts
<RPS> make the USB work when I run XP in vb
<RPS> I want to know if I need to finish with the part that follows ...In order to give users in the vboxusers group write permissions to the devices in /proc/bus/usb, you'll need to edit some rules in /etc/udev/rules.d.
<coreyman> casinowarren
<Brando753> any help
<coreyman> hey
<gaintsura> oh
<RPS> vboxusers group ...what are they talking about? I'm new to virtual machines
<casinowarren> what's up coreyman?
<coreyman> sudo ~/.fonts
<gaintsura> RPS: that was pretty easy for me.. I didn't have any isses
<casinowarren> ok
<mezquitale> storbeck, that's nice, now can i just get a phone model or name that i can buy, i dont have to spend all my time reading all that stuff, all i want is a phone that will work on ubuntu. PERIOD.
<gaintsura> RPS make a new group called vboxusers
<RPS> gaintsura, I'm all new to virtual machines
<gaintsura> RPS: then assign that group read/write/exec access to the folder where your vb location is
<sophia> Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2    is that i have software rendering?
<RPS> open vb I assume?
<gaintsura> no
<casinowarren> i type that into a konsole right?
<Brando753> alright, i have a pavilion entertainment dv5 pc, i am running ubuntu 8.10. i have not manually installed any drivers. this mike is intergrated as part of a camera built into the laptop, the camera works but the mike dosent :P anyone know what to do?
<sophia> anyone can help me?  if opengl renderer string is:  Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2    is that i have software rendering?
<RPS> did you visit the link I posted?
<storbeck> mezquitale: If you would have actually read it, you would have seen this link http://www.muru.com/linux/omap/devices/
<gaintsura> RPS: yes
<RPS> it makes more sense in the correct context
<Absolute0> Does synaptics use aptitude or apt-get?
<gaintsura> RPS: indeed, so the vboxusers group is a group of users who will have access to the virtualboxes
<crdlb> Absolute0: it uses libapt
<Absolute0> oh
<mezquitale> storbeck, sorry, i didnt have the patience for that, my phone just died today, i could never get it to work with ubuntu anyway, this time i am getting a phone that works with ubuntu so i never have to boot up to redmond ever again
<gaintsura> RPS: you can either make that group its own group or use an existing group as specified by cat /etc/group from the terminal
<Absolute0> crdlb: I've been told not to mix the two together
<crdlb> Absolute0: which two?
<Absolute0> So I am curious what to use in the console to undo what synaptics did
<Absolute0> crdlb:  apt-get and aptitude
<RPS> gaintsura, I'm lost bud
<storbeck> All three use libapt, apt-get, aptitude, synaptic
<crdlb> I would guess synaptic is closer to apt-get in behavior
<crdlb> but that's just a guess
<storbeck> Absolute0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7708
<Unirgy> hi, how do i fix alsa permissions?
<opera> who can talk with me about life?
<gaintsura> RPS: pm?
<RPS> sure
<storbeck> !ot | opera
<ubottu> opera: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dash84> lol life
<opera> sorry ,some one cheat me .
<storbeck> opera: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that discussion
<dash84> are you a girl?
<dash84> lol im banned from offtopic
<Brando753> can anyone here me or am i still musted <:D
<Brando753> muted
<lvlefisto> my WiFi network connection is only available during user session. I want it to be available during system load. How can i do this?
<Titan8990> !test | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<dash84> i could talk to him
<hmw> Brando: The flood bot just mutes you for some seconds.
<Brando753> o sweet :P
<storbeck> lvlefisto: Add the script to rc
<Newsman> hi
<Comrade-Sergei> no matter what i apt-get it says it cant find the package , what could be wrong?
<Brando753> but anyone able to help me with my mic problom?
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: Did you delete the sources.list file?
<Newsman> hello guys
<jerry1963> Hi newsman
<Newsman> can u see me ?
<Newsman> hi jerry1963
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, i dont think so, this install is only about 6 hrs old
<jerry1963> Yeah newsman, I can see you
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, cant find it? wtf right?
<Newsman> jerry1963 can u see ur /query ?
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jerry1963> Im not sure newsman
<fearful_> Titan8990:
<Newsman> jerry1963 ur private window
<tlchack5> i have a computer running linux that doesnt have internet... i know the sudo command to download the idle for python but i dont know how to download the program on windows and transfer it to a medium to carry to the linux platform
<jerry1963> I dont think so newsman
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, http://pastebin.ca/1352446
<Newsman> ohh u r using irc for linux
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, is that sources.list genetator still around?
<corinth> Is there a way for me to change my default file manager?
<jerry1963> Im using uuntu
<jerry1963> ubuntu
<narothepharoh> any ideas how to burn a cd in the mp3 format?
<jerry1963> Hey Newsman, Ill be back in a little bit
<Newsman> ok dude
<jerry1963> Nice meeting you buddy
<Newsman> :)
<tlchack5> narothepharoh - burn it as a data cd instead of a audio cde
<Newsman> thank u man
<tlchack5> cd*
<pieces> My bar at the top of my screen that lets me get to all of my programs disappeared... can someone help me?
<dieselsmoke> Comrade-Sergei: open system/admin/software sources, check all repo's and choose a fast mirror. then update and upgrade
<narothepharoh> tlchack: ive tried that and it doesnt read as an mp3 cd
<Comrade-Sergei> dieselsmoke, no GUI
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: try: sudo apt-get install drac
<tlchack5> narothepharoh - what are u trying to play it on?
<Nick_Meister> hey guys i am having major issues with broken kde packages
<Nick_Meister> please help
<narothepharoh> tlchack5: My car stereo it supports mp3
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, nope
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: pastebin what you typed and the output
<tlchack5> narothepharoh - i too have a stereo that plays mp3, wma, etc. and if you burn it as a data cd and ur stereo truely is mp3 compatible it should work. i think you are in the wrong channel btw
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: Also try: sudo apt-get update
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, http://pastebin.ca/1352449
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, no luck there either
<narothepharoh> tlchack5: why would i be on the wrong channel i use ubuntu and i have a question
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: You can't run an update?
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, anything thats apt-get
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: You said this is a new install, right?
<tlchack5> narothepharoh - your question is in regard to stereo equipment and audio and we are in an OS troubleshooting forum
<dieselsmoke> Comrade-Sergei: create a new file, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Manually_add_repositories
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, yes
<narothepharoh> tlchack5: whatever dude i ve been getting help here for years on all sorts of different issues
<pieces> My taskbar/startbar  I don't really know what it is called, but it disappeared so I can't get to my programs anymore, can someone please tell me how to bring this back?
<dieselsmoke> Nick_Meister: do you have synaptic? use the fix broken packages feature, cli is available also.
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Nick_Meister> dieselsmoke, hi, yes i removed them but i cannot install them
<tlchack5> narothepharoh - didnt mean to offend, just saying you might be able to get a more straitforward and correct answer in a more topic orriented channel
<Nick_Meister> dieselsmoke, i cant seem to be able to install them they keep erroring out
<storbeck> Comrade-Sergei: I'm not on Ubuntu. See the link that dieselsmoke posted to you. It should help
<dieselsmoke> Nick_Meister: can you run update and upgrade ok?
<Nick_Meister> dieselsmoke, yes
<armence> Hi all, how can I enable a user to use sudo from the command line?
<storbeck> armence: Add them to the sudoers list
<tlchack5> I need to install IDLE on a linux platform that does not have internet, how do I go about doing this?
<armence> storbeck: How?
<yow|5570> anyone having issues with jaunty and grub error 24?
<Nick_Meister> dieselsmoke, one day my kde just went and removed itself for some reason when i tried to install koffice, and then it errors out every attempt i make at installing it
<storbeck> armence: sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<indro> armence: visudo or edit /etc/sudoers with your fav editor
<armence> dieselsmoke: Feel free to say: "I told you so"
<pieces> My taskbar/startbar  I don't really know what it is called, but it disappeared so I can't get to my programs anymore, can someone please tell me how to bring this back?
<yow|5570> pieces - using gnome?
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, i can update now
<pieces> yow|5570, yeah
<storbeck> w00t Comrade-Sergei
<yow|5570> pieces - do you have panels at the bottom or top or not at all anymore?
<Comrade-Sergei> storbeck, still cant apt-get irssi
<armence> storbeck: OK, I have the file open, what lines should I modify?
<pieces> yow|5570, none, I am lucky enough to have awn running though, and I can get to a terminal from that.
<Brando753> anyone know why i cant get my mic on my hp laptop to work with ubuntu ;( its a pavilion dv5 entertainment pc
<yow|5570> pieces - try Alt-F2 and type gnome-panel
<storbeck> armence: You might want to read the man page for sudoers :)
<pieces> yow|5570, says a panel already running...
<tlchack5> anybody know how to install a program on a Linux platform without being connected to the internet? i need to be able to copy the install file to a flash drive then install from that. Any ideas?
<pieces> yow|5570, says one is already running
<storbeck> pieces: killall -9 gnome-panel; gnome-panel
<yow|5570> pieces - can you open a terminal? if so, type killall -9 gnome-panel
<pieces> yeah i got a terminal open
<yow|5570> bah thanks for stealing my thunder storbeck ;)
<sudobash> how do you open a terminal on X server from a ssh session?
<storbeck> Hehe yow|5570
<Unirgy> http://paste2.org/p/157928 - anyone has any idea?
<armence> storbeck: OK, here is me admitting to complete stupidity: I had the brilliant idea of making only "root" be able to "administer" the system. I did not realize the full implications of this at the time... I find myself unable to edit sudoers...
<pieces> yow|5570, still says a panel is already running
<storbeck> armence: I don't follow. Root by default is the only administrator
<Brando753> any ideas anyone?
<yow|5570> pieces - it might be counting awn as your panel, open a terminal and try killing awn also and then type killall -9 gnome-panel
<storbeck> You got your thunder back, yow|5570 :P
<yow|5570> storbeck - we'll see ;)
<pieces> yow|5570 -  still says a panel is already running
<scrote> hi
<scrote> google sucks, how do you set up firefox to use tor ?
<dieselsmoke> sudobash: open a 'screen'
<dieselsmoke> sudobash: just type screen from your ssh session
<tlchack5> alright, imma try a dif approach... i have a windows vista laptop bridging its wifi connection to a crossover cable that i have plugged into a hub. I then have my Compaq running Ubuntu hooked up to the hub via a LAN cable but for some reason Ubuntu will not connect to the internet. what do i do?
<yow|5570> pieces pieces - try switching to the default theme if you already arent using it
<dieselsmoke> sudobash: ctrl+d to detach it, screen -r to re-attach
<storbeck> tlchack5: That sounds like a mess already
<pieces> yow|5570, human?
<yow|5570> sure pieces
<pieces> yow|5570, nothing
<Wrayth> brando753: open your volume control and double click on the volume icon on the panel.Then Edit>Preferences.Then make sure you have selected Microphone,Mic boost,Capture.Once you do this you can find new capture tab in the volume control panel.Here, make sure nothing is muted(no red x on microphone icon).In options tab make sure you selected Microphone as input source.
<tlchack5> storbeck: it is a mess lol
<yow|5570> pieces im gonna pm you with some links
<tlchack5> storbeck:vista's networking is shit lol
<pieces> yow|5570, ok
<storbeck> tlchack5: Lets try to keep the language kid friendly ;) You never know who's in here
<tlchack5> storbeck: sorry, let it slip
<tlchack5> strebeck: i let*
<sudobash> i dont want to be able to write to this terminal.... screen is for interfacing with the same terminal correct? I would just like to open a terminal and leave it up....
<sudobash> without being about to bind to it
<storbeck> sudobash: screen will leave it up
<storbeck> Just run it in screen, then detach and exit
<dieselsmoke> sudobash: what storbeck said
<tlchack5> ok, so i think this has become a vista problem... anybody know how to bridge a connection properly?
<yow|5570> upgraded to jaunty, seemed to go fine for a few days and updates and now grub gets error 24 (using converted ext3 to ext4 which worked fine after upgrade) any ideas?
<ploom> sudobash, have you tried putting things in background inside terminal with ctrl+z (job control) ??
<marsh> anyone knows how to make a touchscreen POS work using ubuntu
<ubuntu_> n
<ploom> sudobash, actually appending ampersand to a command will run it on background just fine
<marsh> i just installed ubuntu and it doesn't repond
<ploom> sudobash, all that while using bash at least
<n2diy> marsh, POS, point of sale?
<marsh> yup POS hardware
<storbeck> lol a POS with Ubuntu, that's new
<ploom> marsh, you need to set up touch screen. Hopefully you at least know the hardware
<n2diy> marsh,  ok, I thought you meant something else. :)
<marsh> n2diy: yes i know the model
<ploom> storbeck, not new at all - i have ran regular debian on touch screened computer just fine.
<n2diy> marsh,  ")
<sudobash> what i am trying to do is connect to my brothers linux via ssh and pop up a terminal on his x server to i can write to that terminal
<marsh> i just got the ubuntu installed and since no mouse, and no touchscreen i can't do anything
<Brando753> Wrayth: there is no edit button, the mic keeps muting itself, there is no option tab ;(
<sophia> help!
<n2diy> marsh, no mouse port to plug one into?
<dieselsmoke> marsh: apt-cache search touchpad  tpconfig looks promising, but googling or keep asking might be wise
<ploom> sudobash, you can use talk or ytalk program, but your brother has to fire up the terminal by itself
<ploom> itself = himself
<marsh> yes only keyboard, trying to find usb mous now
<SchighSchagh> I am experiencing a very peculiar phenomenon when using OpenGL to help render and display movies: all the colors are shifted around the color wheel (eg, red becomes blue, but white stays white). does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? my only workaround right now is to force VLC to not use OpenGL acceleration
<n2diy> dieselsmoke, do you play wit wvo?
<sudobash> well i have done this before I just forgot how to do it... I know has to be a way to start a terminal up on x so that you can send a message to it...
<n2diy> wit/with
<marsh> dieselsmoke: thanks, doing right now.
<ploom> marsh, touchscreen drivers are downloadable from manufacturers sites most likely
<dieselsmoke> n2diy: wvo? never heard of it
<marsh> ploom: yes but not on ubuntu
<n2diy> dieselsmoke, waste vegetable oil
<ploom> marsh, even in ubuntu. good drivers have debian packages ready for downloading there
<marsh> does windows drivers work on ubuntu?
<dieselsmoke> n2diy: i wouldnt put that stuff in a 50,000 engine myself
<marsh> my model..   Obvious Glaive RT-560
<ploom> marsh, usually there is no use from windows drivers on ubuntu (except certain parts of wireless drivers for example)
<marsh> no where to find in my initial search
<balrog__> how do i ssh into a computer running off of the ubuntu livecd?
<ploom> ehm - google?
<IdentifyTarget> I have ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD. I need to make a RAID0 using a LiveCD. Would there be any point to downloading 8.10?
<n2diy> dieselsmoke, 50,000 what? Dollars or miles? Haven't played with it myself, yet, but I'm looking at it.
<balrog__> IdentifyTarget: i know this is not answering your question, but in my opinion, raid0 is dangerous.
<dieselsmoke> n2diy: $50,000 us dollar engine
<IdentifyTarget> yea yea
<SchighSchagh> balrog__: you probably need to install openssh (sudo apt-get install openssh) on the compy running off the live CD.
<n2diy> dieselsmoke, Wow, think I could get half that for my VW Jetta? :)
<IdentifyTarget> what kind of Jetta?
<n2diy> IdentifyTarget, 86 diesel
<balrog__> SchighSchagh: agreed, and ive already done that.  but when i try to ssh to the ip address of that comp (effectively as root), i am prompted for a password.  anybody know what the livecd username is and its password?
<IdentifyTarget> how much do you want for it?
<IdentifyTarget> $50k US?
<tritium> Stay on topic, please.
<ploom> marsh, fanless touch-screen systems in general are like lego. lsusb is result is generally more usful, when you know that the touchscreen is connected to usb. otherwise it has dedicated com serial port
<n2diy> IdentifyTarget, 20,000
<IdentifyTarget> you must not be in the US. Here a diesel that old would be < $5k US
<dieselsmoke> IdentifyTarget: big trucks /end ot
<SchighSchagh> balrog__: ah, right the password. try things such as "root" "toor" "ubuntu" "password", etc...
<SchighSchagh> also,  maybe you can use passwd to set the password to whatever you want?
<tlchack5> got the internet to work by skipping the hub. what is the sudo command for installing the IDLE for python?
<egaudet> Is there any working alternative to watch move player streamed videos in Linux?
<tlchack5> becuase im using <sudo apt-get install IDLE> and it doesnt seem to work
<SchighSchagh> egaudet: alternative to what?
<yva> Hi I've tried to unzip a huge file and it failed (not enough disk space) but now my disk is full and I don't know how to fix that
<egaudet> SchighSchagh, sorry not alternative but workaround or something
<ploom> marsh, windows driver might help when you have operated the pos under windows and then remembered to look for the touch screen connection method (usb or serial) and/or model. hope it helps.
<yva> (the disk is so full that I cannot even open thunderbird)
<egaudet> I would love to be able to watch some shows online and I do not have access to windows nor mac
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: apt-cache search idle or correct package name search python maybe
<egaudet> I've tried wine firefox but can't get the video working
<tlchack5> yva: this might be a long way around but you could back up your files onto a flasdrive or other medium then reinstal linux wich should re-partition your drive and erase the incomplete data
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: i watch hulu etc w/firefox
<SchighSchagh> I am experiencing a very peculiar phenomenon when using OpenGL to help render and display movies: all the colors are shifted around the color wheel (eg, red becomes blue, but white stays white). does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? my only workaround right now is to force VLC to not use OpenGL acceleration
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: thank you, will try
<computer_> This is a great place to go: www.ubuntuguide.org
<egaudet> dieselsmoke, cwtv?
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: never tried cwtv, one sec
<yva> tlchack5: it should have another way to do, I really do not want to reinstall linux now
<marsh> ploom: where do you think can i find debian drivers for touchscreen?
<computer_> This is a great place to go: www.ubuntuguide.org
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: cwtv.com works fine
<tlchack5> yva: im sure there is another way.. but if you cant find one its a failsafe backup plan =P
<gaintsura> could someone possibly help walk RPS along, he's in the right direction, but doesn't understand virtualbox for crap =)
<egaudet> dieselsmoke, are you running firefox under wine?
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: firefox/hardy/ x86_64
<yva> in fact if I got to / and try to see the size of all my dir I've got 7Gig while the disk is 14Gig and say it's full with df
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: no wine
<ploom> marsh, look for touch screen manufacturer. usually you will find drivers from their site. Otherwise you could contac the provider of the POS itself too
<yva> how is it possible that I do not see them?
<computer_> rps, ok
<sudobash> any idea on open tty on Xserver?
<egaudet> dieselsmoke, that doesn't make sense their movie player is only for windows/mac
<computer_> RPS, ?
<SchighSchagh> I am experiencing a very peculiar phenomenon when using OpenGL to help render and display movies: all the colors are shifted around the color wheel (eg, red becomes blue, but white stays white). does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? my only workaround right now is to force VLC to not use OpenGL acceleration
<RPS> I'm here
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: it doesnt respond to <sudo apt-cache search IDLE> it acts like i didnt type anything
<computer_> VirtualBox help go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#VirtualBox
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: i'm watching it, want a screenshot?
<n2diy>  subobash, what do you mean by open?
<egaudet> dieselsmoke, you are watching an episode?
<marsh> ploom: they say they don't support linux they create for custom with a charge, i keep finding other solutions
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: try lowercase
<egaudet> or the ads/previews
<egaudet> http://cwtv.com/cw-video/reaper/full/?play=445-3787
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: nope, same thing
<dongmaulachong20> nh
<dongmaulachong20> nnnhs
<n2diy> marsh, call tech support, there maybe some linux dudes there, that will help out?
<MTecknology> what package is gnome keyring manager in?
<dieselsmoke> egaudet: nope, guess it want ms windows for episodes
<ploom> marsh, you just have to ask nice enough. in Taiwan for example they do not want to tell you the parts of their "lego" either, because once known anyone could make the same configuration on his/her own
<miyako> hello. I found a bug where trying to generate a thumbnail for an SVG causes nautilus to crash (hardy, 32bit) and I was wondering if someone could tell me where I should report the bug, the gnome project, libsvg, and ubuntu bug reports all seem like good possible candidates
<n2diy> ! bug | miyako
<ubottu> miyako: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tiron> Here's a great one...never used any sort of Linux before, installed Ubuntu Ibex 8.10 yesterday as much as anything just to play around with it...worked for three hours or so.  Right up until I made the apparently horrible mistake of trying to install the recommended 177 drivers for my GeForce 6800GTs... been getting nothing but command prompt on boot since.  As I don't know the commands yet, I'm reduced to rebooting, looking up a few to try, t
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5:  apt-cache search python |grep idle
<miyako> thanks n2diy
<egaudet> Has anyone got Full episodes to stream on fox or cwtv?  Stupid move networks, can't believe it's been over a year with no linux support
<yva> nobody have an idea?
<n2diy> miyako, thank you, for the bug report.
<indro> Tiron: hold on
<tlchack5> nope
<indro> Tiron: nevermind
<MK13> i am having trouble with program installations, anytime I try to install anything it causes an error that says the package (.deb) is not accessible; any help you guess can give?
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: nope.. and if i just do <apt-cache search python> i get an insanely long list and none of wich are they IDLE
<MTecknology> I can't get vpn working......
<meebo> hi all
<RPS> I'm 600 miles away from home for the winter and I want to install XP in virtual box ...which version do guys think I should DL? there are plenty of options to choose from and I figure there may be a better choice. I can't remember what version I already have installed on the other partition (if that makes any difference) since I have never used it.
<coreyman> !version
<ploom> marsh, the alternative for asking is just to "reverse engineer" the pos. So that you open it and see from inside (as the last resort). Usually windows drivers are enough to reveal driver manufacturer, ang there you can find linux versions too (at least in  binary form, compiled against a certain version of kernel)
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rdw200169> RPS, what version of VirtualBox or what version of windows?
<RPS> windows
<meebo> how do i automatically put a n/w up on startup..?
<meebo> ** n/w interface
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: i get three idle hits, check your repo's
<rdw200169> RPS, well, I know that SP2 works alright, i dunno about sp3, but i don't see why it, too, wouldn't work
<marsh> ploom: i get you man, that gave me an idea, thanks a lot
<Tiron> darn.  I'm lost as heck at this point, 'cause I'm frankly not sure what the problem even is...or how to find out, for that matter... I do know fiddling with the xorg.conf doesn't seem to affect it...
<IdentifyTarget> when I'm using command line, and I pipe   user% foobar | pipetext.txt        does that capture stderr also?
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: sorry im a noob to linux... how do i check repos?
<RPS> I bought this laptop to run ubuntu only and it came with XP on it and I can;t remember if it is home or pro, but that should make a difference then?
<marsh> ploom: i'll see if can still find a driver and then try you're idea which for sure will work
<Titan8990> IdentifyTarget, no
<marsh> hopefully
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: admin menu, software sources
<RPS> I'll get it started ....the DL that is
<sophia> what is the difference between "BENCHMARKs and BENCHMARK%"?
<Titan8990> IdentifyTarget, have to do something like 2&>1 for stderr
<IdentifyTarget> Titan8990: would this capture stderr? foobr 2>&1 | text.txt
<sophia> anyone knows?
<Titan8990> IdentifyTarget, that looks right but I don't recall the exact syntax
<IdentifyTarget> ty
<Tiron> I'd just up and reinstall except I'm learning tons trying to fix the thing, heh...
<Titan8990> IdentifyTarget, I actually had to do that a few days ago to pipe my stderr from a python script through less too.....
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: ok a window popped up. what am i looking for here?
<n2diy> sophia, it is obvious, what is the real question?
<sudobash> so when screen is talking about session what is that exactly?
<sudobash> in man screen and screen --?
<coreyman> can i install kde3 on ubuntu intrepid?
<Nytrix> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<armence> Hello everyone. I did something silly. I just made the stupid mistake of disallowing myself access to system configuration. How do I solve that. I can use su, but I'm not sure what commands I need to enter to solve that problem...
<Nytrix> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yva> how to see the size taken by each directory?
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: check all the repos, i also added medibuntu manually. then update upgrade
<Brando753> my mic is still not working ;(
<sudobash> ?
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: got a volume icon?
<Brando753> i do :P
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke:im sorry... i have no idea where repos are in this menue =( i feel really stupid right now
<Brando753> and i double ckicked it :P
<Titan8990> armence, you should never be able to use su in ubuntu....
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: right click it, open controls, look in 'options' insure input is 'mic'
<ploom> marsh, I am speaking from my own experience with devices from somewhere from Taiwan
<dbbolton> how many primary partitions can i put on an sda device ?
<Titan8990> armence, try: sudo adduser USER admin
<n2diy> dbbolton, two
<dieselsmoke> dbbolton: 4 i believe
<Brando753> there is only prefrences no option :D
<dbbolton> n2diy, i have 4 right now...
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: right click it, open volume 'control', look in 'options' insure input is 'mic'
<Tiron> if I recall right 4 partitions period is the limit of the MBR...
<armence> Titan8990: "The user 'USER' does not exist"
<dbbolton> dieselsmoke can you put more if some are inside a logical partition?
<n2diy> dbbolton, on two IDE buses?
<Brando753> there is no "options"
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: i have 5 tabs {ubuntu software, third-party software, updates, authentication, statistics} and i cant find where repos is... and what are repos?
<Titan8990> armence, user is a variable, thats why I made it all caps
<ploom> dbbolton, four? One of them can be extended partition
<dieselsmoke> dbbolton: yes i believe so, logical or extended
<sophia> n2diy: one is time taken and another one is Cpu usage..?
<Titan8990> armence, replace USER with your username
<Tiron> you could create an extended partition and put logicals inside that...but then you can only have three primaries...
<yva> I try du -hs but it only give me the complete size while I want to have it by directory
<yva> how to do that?
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: repo's = repositories
<corinth> Anyone know how to switch the default GNOME file manager from nautilus to pcman?
<sudobash> is there no way to open a terminal on X?
<armence> Titan8990: Do I have to restart or at least log out and then back in?
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: ohh, so its third-party software? i checked the two websites that were listed and now its updating package information
<sudobash> with ssh
<n2diy> Sophia, ok, I don't know the answer, but now your question is more specific, and hopefully someone knows the ansewer?
<Titan8990> yva, try: ls -alR / | less
<Titan8990> armence, yes, you have to relog
<armence> thanks
<Brando753> guys i dont have an "options" in my volume control ;(
<armence> Though honestly, given how silly that originally was of me, perhaps it was better that I could not touch system configuration
<Nytrix> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: in synaptic, settings, there are repo's also, but probably the same thing, but you can choose a mirror also, i prefer mit.edu
<opera> ！block device
<Tiron> I lost my GUI after installing the stupid nvidia drivers >P
<yva> Titan8990: It give me all dir of the computer while I want to see just the directory of /
<tlchack5> dieselsmoke: ok, thank you very much sir =] it all seems to be working now
<n8tuserf> Tiron if you just installed, may as well re-install, thats only 30 mins or less eh?
<opera> what is block device?
<Titan8990> yva, if you want to see how much space / takes up:  df -h
<dieselsmoke> tlchack5: cool
<Tiron> yeah, but it's fun and educational trying to fix it ;)
<yva> Titan8990: Yes but I want to see it by dir (only the firsts dir)
<Titan8990> yva, looks at the one that is displayed as being mounted at /
<opera> !block device
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about block device
<n8tuserf> opera devices that can be read in blocks as oppose to one char at a time
<cryptic> can i rsync remoteley
<jA_cOp> Where can I find a header file defining the ELF File Format headers?
<Titan8990> yva, I don't understand....
<n8tuserf> !patience | opera
<ubottu> opera: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Titan8990> yva, you want to see how much space is used by the directory / correct?
<dieselsmoke> Tiron: run nvidia-settings or something like that before you dump the nvidia attempt.
<n2diy> cryptic, yes, look at sbackup.
<Tiron> ...think I saw something about an nvidia-xconfig or somesuch poking around...I haven't figured out how to get into it yet
<cryptic> n2diy, the server im connecting to is ftp
<Brando753> guys i dont have an "options" in my volume control ;( what should i do to use my mic???
<n2diy> cryptic, well, we can't do much about that, unless you have access to it?
<cryptic> i co
<cryptic> i do*
<n2diy> cryptic, via what?
<dieselsmoke> opera: block devices are a unix term to wit the system moves data from devices in 'blocks'
<Tiron> alright I'ma reboot over and try to get into that again...
<SineDeviance> hey guys where can i get a CC / open source ubuntu logo?
<SineDeviance> SVG format would be preferable
<n2diy> SineDeviance, google Ubuntu and Marketing.
<cryptic> Tirn2 its a ftp server
<n2diy> ! Marketing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Marketing
<n2diy> why not?
<Nytrix> CC?
<Nytrix> !cc
<Nytrix> SineDeviance, what is CC?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cc
<SineDeviance> Nytrix, creative commons
<Flannel> SineDeviance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<opera>  thank you
<Nytrix> SineDeviance, have u tried http://images.google.com ?
<jA_cOp> Where can I find a header file defining the ELF File Format headers?
<SineDeviance> Nytrix, i need one with no copyrights etc
<SineDeviance> so i cant just do a google image search
<Flannel> SineDeviance: Lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic, I'll help you there.
<JackDeth> I've got an ubuntu box with an so virtual machine. trying to get the VM to recognize a MS Sidewinder Joystick that used to work automatically when run in native so. any ideas how to get it to recognize?
<Brando753> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<Guest56373> hi
<Brando753> :(
<Brando753> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Brando753> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<Brando753> ;(
<woonix> JackDeth: what kind of VM?
<Brando753> !HUD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HUD
<Brando753> !HID
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HID
<Brando753> :(
<Brando753> anyone know how to get my mike to work?
<woonix> what kind of mic?
<Nytrix> !whitehat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whitehat
<Nytrix> !white hat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about white hat
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ASUSBlue> how do i make windows in ubuntu open in the center of my screen paticularly firefox
<ASUSBlue> it always opens in the left
<ASUSBlue> then i have to manually move it in the center plz some help on this
<No1> hi Ahab
<JackDeth> sorry I got disconnected. if you replied I lost it all
<Ahab> so what happens in this channel?
<Flannel> Ahab: This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<woonix> JackDeth: I wondered what kind of VM you were referring to.
<JackDeth> woonix.  virtualbox. win so
<JackDeth> win so.
<JackDeth> aargh. win xp
<lvlefisto> storbeck: thanks, just fyi, i found the solution here
<woonix> I've only used vmware so I don't know about that.
<lvlefisto> storbeck: i mean, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<JackDeth> I'm doing irc from my itouch and the autocomplete was changing my words. :)
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: have you tried installing alsamixer and running in a terminal, find the mic and un-mute it. might be worth a try.
<woonix> ASUSBlue: I think I just found out how to do it on my system. I'm using Linux Mint which is derived from Ubuntu, so I need to check with you to see if you have the same options as I do.
<wiggles> hi
<phannguyenhung> hi
<wiggles> glxinfo says direct rendering is on,  i "think" my ati drivers are installed correctly.  i installed the restricted drivers, and rebooted after all this.  why does video media flicker ?
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: HP has no linux drivers, da bumz
<woonix> ASUSBlue: Do you have a Control Center icon in your menu?
<wiggles> yeah i ran apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras as root, why does the quality suck?
<ASUSBlue> what is that woonix
<ASUSBlue> wiggles
<phannguyenhung> I'm having problem with automount, I've select unmount button from dropdown of the pendrive when it's running. After I plug it back, ubuntu doesn't auto mount like before, what i've to do ? Please answer me use PM as I'm going out now. thanks
<wiggles> ASUSBlue:
<ASUSBlue> wiggles what is a control center icon
<woonix> wiggles: This might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<wiggles> i already installed binary drivers.  i think it's re refresh ratse
<Detech> Hello
<n8tuserf> can someone verify for me if there exist on their system   a  /dev/ramdisk  ?
<woonix> n8tuserf: The ramdisk devices on my system are /dev/ram0 /dev/ram1 and so on up to 15
<n8tuserf> woonix -> okay thanks..
<dieselsmoke> n8tuserf: /dev/ram0 through ram15, no ramdisk
<Brando753> so your saying i cant use my mike?
<n8tuserf> thanks too dieselsmoke
<Brando753> mic ;P
<k1> hi, i want to take a DVD movie and cut parts out - which prgramme should i use ? i just need to cut it - no effects or fancy editing ? (using the latest version of ubuntu)
<ScottG489> i just deleted a snapshot of my XP VBOX machine state that had a very important file on it. what can i do to try to get it back?
<mib_i7xo71fc> is it easy to install gnome on kubuntu alongside with kde?
<dieselsmoke> Brando753: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/   alsamixer dude
<mib_i7xo71fc> huh?
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: yes it is
<mib_i7xo71fc> ok, any hints?
<mib_i7xo71fc> I know how to run it once its installed, but how do i install? sudo apt-get install ubuntu?
<jtaji> mib_i7xo71fc: ubuntu-desktop
<mib_i7xo71fc> oh kk
<mib_i7xo71fc> thanks
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: install kubuntu-desktop
<mib_i7xo71fc> nah i've got kde
<mib_i7xo71fc> i need gnome
<mib_i7xo71fc> or xfce
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: then choose from options at the login screen in options
<aqUariUZZZZZZ_Gi> hai......
<mib_i7xo71fc> kk
<mib_i7xo71fc> 1 sec
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: install them all, i did
<David_E> Accessed a website that needs to run a java program to do file uploads.  Firefox hangs when it tries to run the app.  Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this issue?  I'm trying to upload some files to a ning social network I created.
<LogicFan> David_E, do you have the java runtime installed?
<David_E> i think so
<LogicFan> and the firefox plugin?
<palomer> hello
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: gnome-desktop-environment
<David_E> how do i check for the firefox plugin?
<LogicFan> David_E, you can be sure by installing it: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<LogicFan> that will install both for you
<palomer> I have a frame in an event box in a  scroll_window, and I change the border colour of the frame, should this trigger an expose event in the event_box?
<opera> why i can't use the command "chmod -aw" ?
<dieselsmoke> David_E: in addons in FF
<David_E> okay I'll do that now
<palomer> sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<jtaji> opera: that would be chmod a-w
<swiper_> #mp3
<opera> jtaji, thank you .
<b1n42y> David_E, about:plugins
<dieselsmoke> opera: octal format is better
<David_E> my machine says the latest java is installed
<b1n42y> David_E, in address bar
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I access Telnet from the Terminal?
<dieselsmoke> Until_It_Sleeps: telnet hostname
<jtaji> dieselsmoke: there are some complex changes you can make using that notation which octal does not help with
<Until_It_Sleeps> Ah, so the same as Microsoft's command prompt?
<dieselsmoke> jtaji: duley noted, thanks!
<dieselsmoke> Until_It_Sleeps: yup
<David_E> it says i have java plugin 1.6.0_10 installed
<dieselsmoke> jtaji: duly noted
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D Thanks!
<dieselsmoke> sp
<atrandom> hey guys
<palomer> if the event box is wider than the scroll_window, then expose isn't called
<atrandom> im new to ubuntu
<phannguyenhung> I'm having problem with automount, I've select unmount button from dropdown of the pendrive when it's running. After I plug it back, ubuntu doesn't auto mount like before, what i've to do ? Please answer me use PM as I'm going out now. thanks
<atrandom> and i have a baracuda sound card i cant get to work
<mib_i7xo71fc> deiselsmoke, is it the same to install xfce? xfce-desktop-environment
<phannguyenhung> I'm having problem with automount, I've select unmount button from dropdown of the pendrive when it's running. After I plug it back, ubuntu doesn't auto mount like before, what i've to do ?
<phannguyenhung> mount
<jtaji> mib_i7xo71fc: xubuntu-desktop
<mib_i7xo71fc> ok thankyou
<mib_i7xo71fc> btw
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: i'd have to check, one sec
<mib_i7xo71fc> how are you talking at me like that?
<mib_i7xo71fc> whats the command?
<dieselsmoke> mib_i7xo71fc: there you go
<halycon> Hey everyone! For some reason whenever I start Ubuntu, my bluetooth devices are never detected and I always have to type sudo hciconfig hci0 reset before it starts detecting bluetooth stuff? Does anyone know what would cause this and how to fix it?
<jtaji> mib_i7xo71fc: just typing the name, or actually the first few letters then pressing tab to auto-complete
<mib_i7xo71fc> jtaji: oh you put the name then the dot-dot thingy thanks
<mib_i7xo71fc> see yas
<dieselsmoke> halycon: bluetooth deamon isn't running perhaps?
<halycon> dieselsmoke, The bluetooth applet is running in the tray
<dieselsmoke> halycon: system/sessions/bluetooth manager
<dieselsmoke> halycon: that might be missing
<David_E> i checked the plugin for firefox and I'm still having issues.  Any suggestions?
<dieselsmoke> halycon: running gnome? try bluez-utils bluez-gnome packages
<halycon> dieselsmoke, it is still set to run on startup
<q0_0p> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<q0_0p> !samba
<k1> risking breaking cxhanel rules -i'll ask again, can anyone suggest a simple video editing programme for ubuntu that will allow me to cut scenes out of a dvd movie (it can be any formet), thanks
<halycon> dieselsmoke, yeah all the bluez stuff is installed
<dieselsmoke> halycon: no idea, odd
<riddler> is any one here'
<Flannel> k1: Try cinelerra, kino, or avidemux (try the penultimate first, I believe)
<st_thomas> riddler: yes, I'm here
<dieselsmoke> k1: apt-cache search video editting  i get three hits
<pteague> how do you pad a string in shell scripting ?  i.e. i have 2 columns i want spaced apart
<provo> i need some advice.  i want to securely surf the net from an open wifi connection for example school, what should I look into ?
<riddler> this is my first time st.thomas
<riddler> can you help me
<LogicFan> k1, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Graphics_and_Video_Applications
<st_thomas> riddler: I'll try it
<riddler> alright
<riddler> well i boot it says its trying to find cman can you help me
<st_thomas> cman?? riddler
<LogicFan> propagandhi, can you be a little more specific?
<k1> Flannel, dieselsmoke , LogicFan  thank you ! which one is the simplest ?
<halycon> Does anyone know what to do about the following error message: http://pastebin.com/m478fa4ec
<wiggles> hi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  doesent mention ubuntu 8.10,
<wiggles> is 8.10 hardy?
<Flannel> k1: Cinelerra certainly isn't.  I believe Kino is, but I don't know much about avidemux
<wiggles> or is the methods for 8.4 the same for 8.10 ?
<riddler> yeh its looking fo cman and it takes a while to boot up
<k1> Flannel, thanks , i'll give cinelerra a miss then  :-)
<st_thomas> riddler: I don't understand about cman? can u tell what it for?
<dieselsmoke> wiggles: 8.10 is intrepid
<wiggles> oh
<wiggles> well i need ati drivers for interpid, and that link is no help
<riddler> idk when im booting up ubuntu it says its looking for cman
<riddler> it takes like 5 to 10 minutes to boot
<DStrevinas> Hello, I have a cgi script leading to a problem and the solution I was asked to try is to set environmental variable MALLOC_CHECK_="2". How this can be done?
<st_thomas> anyone can help riddler? sorry, I can't help u
<ddubsmax> does anybody know an easy to use java compiler for ubuntu
<ddubsmax> i tried eclipse and it doesn't compile for some reason
<palomer> if I call queue_draw, what signal will be emitted after the widget has finished redrawing?
<riddler> its ok do u kno the messenger program in ubuntu
<riddler> and can you teach me any cool things about ubuntu
<k1> riddler, amsn
<k1> riddler, amsn is similer to msn messenger, there is also pidgin
<k1> but i dont know anything about cool stuff in ubuntu cause i'm uncool....:-)
<dieselsmoke> halycon: you need the keys, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Sertse> quick q. how do I force installation of something?
<opera> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 29104 Nov 6 19:16 /usr/bin/passwd---what is the permission of the  octal format
<nanotube> Sertse: depends on what you are using to install... apt-get ?
<TruthTaco> i need a program that can extract an incomplete zip file
<Elone> hihi
<opera> who can tell me
<nanotube> opera: 1755, iirc
<st_thomas> riddler: pidgin is the best
<dieselsmoke> opera: chmod 4755
<Sertse> I'm probably trying to break my system. heh. Taking an app from jaunty, the app's own page page says the lib found in intrepid should be enough. But the package in jaunty requires the lib from jaunty as deps...
<hipzen> st_thomas: I think that depends on what you want :)
<opera> hang
<dieselsmoke> nanotube: 1 is sticky bit
<nanotube> DStrevinas: in shell type "export MALLOC_CHECK=2". this will last for the duration of that shell.
<nanotube> dieselsmoke: ah heh, well, hence the "iirc" - apparently not "c" :)
<st_thomas> hipzen: in KDE is kopete the best
<DStrevinas> nanotube: The script is run as cgi. Called though the web browser. Can I manually set it somewhere to be included after a restart or something?
<opera> why not three ?
<nanotube> DStrevinas: set it from within the script, then.
<nanotube> DStrevinas: (it's a shell script, right?)
<hipzen> st_thomas: personally I prefer aMSN as it has webcam support :) And I use the GNOME desktop
<DStrevinas> nanotube: hmm ok nice idea :) . I am a fool.
<nanotube> DStrevinas: :)
<riddler> tyhanks st. thomas
<tengulre> how to known which apps usnig swaps when that running?
<nanotube> opera: "man chmod"
<opera> o
<dieselsmoke> DStrevinas: put that in your ~/.bashrc
<knx_> bonjour
<knx_> oups
<DStrevinas> dieselsmoke: This is cleaner i think. I will try both. Thanx all
<riddler> does anyone here kno how to tweak ubuntu os
<insaneNproud> anybody have expierence with unetbootin?
<insaneNproud> i need urgent help asap
<dieselsmoke> DStrevinas: /etc/environment and /etc/profile for system-wide vars
<Brando753> my mic still fails to work :P
<insaneNproud> anybody
<DStrevinas> aah ok
<insaneNproud> i ran it in vista and now i cant get into my vista install how do i bypass it?
<dieselsmoke> night ppl
<riddler> dstrevinas do you know anything cool about ubuntu
<insaneNproud> hellp
<DStrevinas> no
<insaneNproud> hello*
<quibbler> !ot | riddler
<ubottu> riddler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nanotube> riddler: do you have any specific thing you want to accomplish?
<riddler> nanotube: idk were to start im new to ubuntu i just want to learn how to use terminal
<riddler> i want to be ble to tweak ubuntu to my personal taste
<nanotube> riddler: ah, well, i suggest trying "linuxcommand.org", it's a good tutorial on using the commandline
<Dryice> what do you mean tweak it? aesthetically?
<riddler> tyhank u nano tube
<nanotube> riddler: enjoy :)
<jimmygoon_> Change username
<jimmygoon_> er, this is not google, sorry.
<nanotube> jimmygoon_: heh
<nanotube> !change username
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change username
<ectospasm> hmmm... Vuze keeps asking to update.  I download the update, restart Vuze.  And this process repeats ad nauseum...
<AnRkey> what command is used to bring up the run application box that I get when I push alt+f2?
<bohemian_> on the terminal after i change to root access using "su" command, how can i change directory?
<bohemian_> say /home/user/desktop
<bohemian_> what command to use?
<Dryice> cd Desktop
<nanotube> bohemian_: cd
<ectospasm> bohemian_: cd (change directory)
<Dryice> if youre at ~$
<AnRkey> cd /home/user/Desktop
<Dryice> cd takes you back to your user
<Dryice> cd alone rather
<AnRkey> case sensitive, the D in desktop is a cap
<quibbler> !nick | jimmygoon_
<ubottu> jimmygoon_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bohemian_> i get cd /home/user/Desktop
<jimmygoon> quibbler: yeah sorry
<ectospasm> bohemian_: cd ~user/Desktop would also work
<quibbler> jimmygoon: nothing to be sorry about
<jimmygoon> I've got a bunch of stuff like postfix and mysql and ssh keys setup, is changing my username going to mess a lot of things up?
<AnRkey> no ectospasm: it's cd ~/Destkop bud
<nanotube> AnRkey: good question - i'd like to know that too :)
<bohemian_> ectospasm: still No Such directory
<AnRkey> nanotube, it's driving me nuts
<ectospasm> bohemian_: does "user" exist?
<Dryice> make sure you're back to ~$
<AnRkey> nanotube, i am building a custom installer for a client and they want a friggen start run thingy
<ectospasm> AnRkey: try again, he's root, dolt.
<Dryice> and not in another directory
<ectospasm> cd ~/ goes to the current user's home directory
<ectospasm> which would be /root/, not /home/user/
<bohemian_> ectospasm: ok i misspelled the user.. :D thanks
<Flannel> ectospasm: Please remember where you are and keep the code of conduct in mind.  Thanks.
 * AnRkey slaps himself for being a twit
<milad> I have problems with firefox
<nanotube> AnRkey: mighty curious.... :)
<AnRkey> nanotube, google isn't finding much
<nanotube> yea, i tried too, after you asked :)
<nanotube> AnRkey:
<AnRkey> nanotube, gonna ask some devs, brb
<nanotube> AnRkey: cool, lemme know what you find!
<AnRkey> nanotube, will do
<bohemian_> anyone able to install touchkit driver here? driver used for POS touchscreen
<jimmygoon> is it even possible to change my username?
<Comrade-Sergei> whenever I try to SSH into my ubuntu box i get "Connection closed by <my IP address)"
<Flannel> jimmygoon: Of course
<jimmygoon> Flannel, any tips? Googling keeps leading to articles saying its not possible
<nanotube> jimmygoon: "man usermod"
<nanotube> jimmygoon: usermod --login <newlogin>
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: have you examined the output of "ssh -vvv -l <user> <IP address>"
<ectospasm> ?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: Do you care if your home folder is under the old username?  If not, it's trivial.  If so, it requires you to rename that folder (either from another user, or recovery console)
<nanotube> jimmygoon: but have to change homedir name manually after that....
<ectospasm> so no one has any experience with Vuze?
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, what should it be?
<ximal> anyone here know why I wouldn't be given priveleges under phpmyadmin ? i'm trying to change my admin password yet it is telling me No Privileges to create alter or delete user info
<jimmygoon> Flannel, nanotube, I've got root so I can do that
<Flannel> jimmygoon: that'd be usermod -l (or --login)
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: that verbose output should give you more information as to why it's closing the connection.
<nanotube> Flannel: too late :)
<ximal> also I am not loading an MCRYPT extension which I am clueless about
<jimmygoon> it just tells me that the new username doesn't exist?
<jimmygoon> do I have to create that user first?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: and then you move the homedir (as far as the user stuff is concerned) with -d (with -m)
<Flannel> jimmygoon: What syntax are you using?
<jimmygoon> logged in with user: "mickens"
<jimmygoon> usermod -l cole
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, its strange though, I can SSH in locally but not with my DDNS
<balrog__> how do i archive a folder across multiple DVDs?
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, and im 99% sure i did the port forwarding right
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: what interface is sshd listening on?
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, eth1
<ectospasm> it's not limiting connections to your LAN, is it?
<ectospasm> meaning it closes the connection for stuff outside the LAN.
<Dryice> bah why can't I access my rkhunter.log ?
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, id assume it is, it will work on the LAN
<jimmygoon> ~: usermod -l cole -d cole
<jimmygoon> usermod: user cole does not exist
<Flannel> jimmygoon: usermod -l newlogin oldlogin
<nanotube> balrog__: tar might have an option to break it up into multiple chunks.... "man tar" for details... maybe "--multi-volume" is what you're looking for....
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: I'd examine your sshd_config, but beyond that I don't know.
<Flannel> jimmygoon: then usermod -d /home/newlogin -m newlogin
<omshanti-> How do I play .pls playlist files?
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, where is that id assume /etc/ssh_config right?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, "usermod: unable to lock password file" thank you very much, btw
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nanotube> omshanti-: audacious or xmms should be able to play those.
<ectospasm> usually...
<ectospasm> omshanti-: also amarok will play those files.
<quibbler> Dryice: you can with gksudo gedit  /path/to/rkhunter.log
<jimmygoon> Flannel, duh, reran it as root
<Dryice> yah I got it
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, what should i be looking for in here
<Dryice> thanks
<ximal>  hey guys... anyone here using phpmyadmin ? i'm trying to mess with the password yet I cannot get phpmyadmin to accept my password and it will only accept the "nopassword" when using ubuntu programs such as the mysql query stuff ?   ( rephrazed for better question understanding ??? )
<omshanti-> hehe thanks :)
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: this is where you need to consult "man sshd_config"
<jimmygoon> Flannel, how does the second command know to affect the oldlogin home folder?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: -m means move, so it should move.  (well, it'll likely just rename the old foldername to the new one)
<jimmygoon> Flannel, okay, so I should re-visudo to make the username change in there as well?
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, but id be shooting blind, i havent the faintest idea of what im looking for here
<Flannel> jimmygoon: sudo doesn't use usernames.  So, no you don't need to do that.
<ectospasm> Comrade-Sergei: I can't help you if you're not willing to read the manual.
<Flannel> jimmygoon: At least, not by default.  If you've made changes to sudoers, that's something you'll need to do, yes.
<jimmygoon> Flannel, but for granting a regular user access to sudo... I thought you had to add to it
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, words of an IT man
<Dryice> Has anyone experienced '/dev/shm/pulse-shm-2588455770' rkhunter gave me a warning on it
<jimmygoon> Flannel, yeah its a server install that came with a root account
<Flannel> jimmygoon: No, you add them to the admin group.
<Comrade-Sergei> ectospasm, tr RTFM
<SJrX> What packages do I need to install for C++ development
<nanotube> SJrX: build-essential should do it.
<nanotube> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ximal>  hey guys... anyone here using phpmyadmin ? i'm trying to mess with the password yet I cannot get phpmyadmin to accept my password and it will only accept the "nopassword" when using ubuntu programs such as the mysql query stuff ?
<Flannel> ectospasm: For the record, that sort of view is not welcome here.  If you don't know the answer, either look it up, or let somene else handle the issue.  RTFM (and others like it) are not welcome, period.
<joejc> how does a website know what version of flash im using?
<jimmygoon> joejc the plugin reports it
<SJrX> I'm trying to execute java, and I'm getting this error: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 how can I fix it?
<nanotube> joejc: flash tells it what version it is.
<joejc> can i spoof what it reports?
<illbeatu> how do i completely remove something from ubuntu?
<illbeatu> --purge doesn't seem to work.
<nanotube> joejc: not afaik... but you can google around and see if you find anything....
<coreyman> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<nanotube> illbeatu: rm
<jimmygoon> yay my mail sends from the correct account now. thanks a bunch Flannel.
<illbeatu> i installed some ruby package that is too old from the repository and then i sudo apt-get remove --purge it
<illbeatu> but for some reason it still exists when i type "gem"
<illbeatu> giving me nameErrors and what not.
<ectospasm> hmmm, so this is the handholding channel.  I see...  Well, time for bed.  cy'all l8r...
<bitfish> illbeatu, sudo aptitude purge rubygems
<Flannel> !coc > ectospasm
<ubottu> ectospasm, please see my private message
<nanotube> ectospasm: we all need some handholding now and then. :)
<bitfish> illbeatu, also: sudo dpkg --purge rubygems
<illbeatu> ok. it's gone now
<illbeatu> thanks
<bitfish> :)
<joejc> is there a way i can see what info my browser is sending
<cactusfrog> how do i burn a copy of windows xp
<cactusfrog> ????
<coreyman> this is an ubuntu channel cactusfrog
<joejc> that sounds illeagal
<cactusfrog> no
<cactusfrog> its not
<joejc> ok
<coreyman> joejc to your question, what info do you want to see
<illbeatu> ok. what does it mean when xterm is not seeing the files I put on my desktop and not letting me auto finish (use tab button to finish) the name?
<Sa[i]nT> To back it up, it's not.
<cactusfrog> i downloaded it of the dell website
<Dryice> Has anyone experienced '/dev/shm/pulse-shm-2588455770' rkhunter gave me a warning on it
<cactusfrog> well
<cactusfrog> its kinda ubatuisk
<cactusfrog> becuase that is what i am going to run on my old hadrdrive
<cactusfrog> OMG DOS ATTACK!!!!!!!!
<joejc> coreyman: im trying to get netflix to work but i need it to see moonlight as silverlight
<cactusfrog> what?
<cactusfrog> i use
<cactusfrog>  vuze
<cactusfrog> much better them netflics
<cactusfrog> -+
<CosmiChaos> My firefox startpage is loaded without images and scripts but ONLY when i start firefox, after reload everything is fine, any ideas
<cactusfrog> uh
<cactusfrog> type sudo install opera
<cactusfrog> in terminal
<CosmiChaos> cactusfrog: its installed but i asked for firefox
<ANTRat> sudo apt-get install
<CosmiChaos> is there no way to fix firefox
<cactusfrog> close enough
<cactusfrog> well
<cactusfrog> ya
<cactusfrog> but before you mess with it
<cactusfrog> fix
<cactusfrog> i mean get anothe webbrouser
<jtaji> !enter | cactusfrog
<ubottu> cactusfrog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> i wont
<nanotube> cactusfrog: hah :)
<joejc> lol
<CosmiChaos> i love my plugins i have opera for other purposes but... i asked for firefox fix not for alternatives
<cactusfrog>  oh try disabling all plug ins
<cactusfrog> i love speedial
<nanotube> CosmiChaos: if disabling all plugins doesn't work, try starting a fresh profile...
<CosmiChaos> cactusfrog: thats a good idea, ill start with noscript and restart firefox
<joejc> how do i see what info my browser is sending?
<CosmiChaos> nanotube: thanks
<CosmiChaos> brb
<cactusfrog> i have downloaded ubatu many times
<cactusfrog> every time i fail
<Flannel> cactusfrog: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<cactusfrog> sry
<cactusfrog> its a really bad habbet i am working on it
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  i cant get my s9 headphones to output any audio from any applicaiton on ibex..... ideas?
<prince_j1mmys> joejc: there's a firefox plugin for that (don't remember the name). also programs like wireshark(gui), ettercap, ngrep ...
<nanotube> joejc: try firebug
<cactusfrog> will they ever releace crome for linux?
<cactusfrog> release
<nanotube> joejc: it's a plugin for firefox...
<Flannel> cactusfrog: they will.  Also, non-support (How do I get foo to work?) questions should really be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks.
<ximal>  hey guys... anyone here using phpmyadmin ? i'm trying to mess with the password yet I cannot get phpmyadmin to accept my password and it will only accept the "nopassword" when using ubuntu programs such as the mysql query stuff ?
<shams> can anyone find any information of me like computer name, if i publish a pdf file or an image that exported from my computer to the internet?
<joejc> how does firebug do what i want?
<nanotube> joejc: it can show you all the details of the requests that the browser sends out.
<nanotube> shams: depends on what software you use to make pdf...
<joejc> would it be possible to spoof what it sends?
<nanotube> shams: and what settings you have as far as embedding info about yourself in it.
<cactusfrog> what happens if you type killserver in terminal
<cactusfrog> ?
<Flannel> joejc: Probably.  This isn't really the best channel to be asking that in.
<nanotube> joejc: don't know, try it. haven't used it myself, but i understand it is pretty powerful.
<joejc> im determined to get netflix working
<slytherin> anybody here with a laptop with atheros wireless card?
<cactusfrog> really try vuze
<joejc> at last to the point where i fail at drm
<joejc> least*
<crdlb> slytherin: I have three; why not ask your real question? :)
<nanotube> joejc: might be less effort-intensive to try bittorrent instead :)
<cactusfrog> why does ever os hate me
<cactusfrog> ???
<cactusfrog> ubatu firefox stops working
<joejc> i want legal
<cactusfrog> it is
<cactusfrog> (just pretend your in astrea
<joejc> even if i need to do something illegal to do it
<nanotube> joejc: so what's teh deal with netflix? does it require a newer version of flash or something?
<cactusfrog> ok are you paying for netfliks
<cactusfrog> or is it your freind
<joejc> it uses silverlight (MS flash)
<cactusfrog>  /callvote poll
<Flannel> cactusfrog: Please stay on topic.  And don't use the enter key as punctuation
<nanotube> joejc: isn't there something like "moonlight" to do silverlight for linux?
<hippie> strange network I'm on... I can connect to this irc-server but not others...
<joejc> yes but that didnt work
<nanotube> hippie: this is the best irc server ever - you don't need any other irc servers. :)
<joejc> i think it says im moonlight and netflix doesnt like it
<nanotube> joejc: ah i see... hence your desire to change headers the browser sends. well, try firebug. if anything can do it, firebug can.
<slytherin> crdlb: I installed intrepid yesterday on a laptop and then it failed to boot (kernel panic). Turns out that modules ath_pci and ath_hal needed to be blacklisted. I am wondering why they were not blacklisted by default.
<crdlb> slytherin: because madwifi supports some chipsets that ath5k doesn't yet, I think
<crdlb> never heard of it causing a kernel panic though
<joejc> whats DOM?
<Flannel> joejc: This is really offtopic for this channel.  You might try #javascript?  maybe something on irc.mozilla.org?  I'm not really sure.
<nanotube> joejc: document object model
<nanotube> joejc: you could also try in #firefox
<Dextl> So I'm trying to figure out about these public and private key things... but I'm just not getting it.  Does anyone have a few minutes to explain how they work to me?
<nanotube> Dextl: tried googling?
<Dextl> nanotube: yes, but everything is assuming I know something that I evidently dont
<nanotube> Dextl: heh. ic. so can you distill your point of misunderstanding somewhat? so that i know what to address?
<illbeatu> what does -y option for sudo apt-get do?
<ActionParsnip> illbeatu: says yes yo any questions
<nanotube> illbeatu: "man apt-get"
<marsh> anyone able to install touchkit successfully?
<hippie> nanotube, I need the undernet server, as it is there all my friends are ;)
<ActionParsnip> illbeatu: it willalso uninstall packages if they get in the way of the package being installed
<illbeatu> o
<Dextl> nanotube:  all I really know about keys is that they are used for security/encryption reasons and that I need one so I can set up a vpn with my friend.  I don't really get how to make them and how they work exactly
<nanotube> hippie: heh well... sorry? :)
<Dextl> nanotube:  I made a private key, but I dont know how I get a public key out of it
<hippie> nanotube, yeah - guess I have to wait till I come home ;)
<slytherin> crdlb: are backport-modules package installed by default?
<nanotube> Dextl: openpgp?
<Dextl> nanotube: I do not know what that is
<crdlb> slytherin: no, but it's on the CD
<nanotube> Dextl: what did you use to create the key?
<TheMoop> Is there something that would compare to K9copy for GNOME ?
<Dextl> nanotube: ssh
<hippie> doesn't sshd generate the keypair?
<nanotube> Dextl: ah ok, so you created the key, and saved it where? in ~/.ssh, ?
<nanotube> hippie: yea, it generates both
<CosmiChaos> nanotube: hey deactivating all plugins and reactivating as well as uninstalling no more needed and not upgradable (3.0.6) ;) that fixed it
<TheMoop> I'm trying the xDVDShrink program
<TheMoop> Doesn't seem too promising
<jimmygoon> Flannel, is it possible that moving my home dir messed up my ssh keys
<Dextl> nanotube: I saved it wherever it saved it by default.  I think that is it
<slytherin> TheMoop: what does k9copy do?
<TheMoop> slytherin, backs up DVDs
<nanotube> TheMoop: why not just use k9copy? it works on gnome too, you know.
<TheMoop> nanotube, Yes, but it runs slow
<nanotube> TheMoop: hrm, slow comp? i don't notice kde apps being slow on my gnome de...
<TheMoop> nanotube, 1.8 GHz dual core
<TheMoop> 2 GBs of RAM
<nanotube> Dextl: well, ssh generates both keys, public and private, at the same time. so wherever you saved the private key, the public key should be sitting right next to it there.
<TheMoop> 500 GB HD , 128 video card (don't play many games)
<slytherin> TheMoop: have you tried dvd95?
<TheMoop> slytherin, No, never heard of it
<Dextl> nanotube: ah, I see.  so if I go open the document it will be there.  That is neat.  Thank you.
<nanotube> Dextl: so look in your ~/.ssh directory, you'll see something like "id_rsa", and "id_rsa.pub". the second one is the public key
<slytherin> TheMoop: I have only heard of it. never used. It's in repos
<nanotube> slytherin: sounds like windows95....  :)
<nanotube> Dextl: so you found it? :)
<DigitalKiwi> <3 k9copy
<Kartagis> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 3681 kB, installed size 8544 kB
<balrog__> how can you exit fullscreen in okular?
<TheMoop> slytherin, It seems like it would work
<Dextl> nanotube: well, I found a file that is called id_rsa.pub
<Dextl> nanotube: but I cant open it
<burcyril10> anyone interesting in helping me get a wired network connection working?
<Dykam> I can't run a executable from terminal, whilst double-clicking it from nautilus does work.
<nanotube> Dextl: what are you trying to open it /with/? it's a plain text file... so you can just look at it with "more" from the cli, or "gedit" if you like gui...
<nanotube> Dykam: how are you trying to run it, and where is it located?
<Dykam> /opt/flexsdk
<Dykam> I have set the chmod like:
<Dykam> -rwxr-xr-x 1
<nanotube> Dykam: so what happens when you run "/opt/flexsdk" from the cli?
<Dextl> nanotube:  snap.  I got it open.  but now its just a bunch of gibberish... how do I tell what part is the public key?
<ronin_> whats a good size for the boot partition
<Dykam> wait, it is in a sub-subfolder in /flexsdk
<parkourlist> fuck
<Dykam> /opt/flexsdk/runtimes/player/10/lnx/flashplayer
<DigitalKiwi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nanotube> Dextl: the whole thing is the key. and it's /supposed/ to look like a bunch of gibberish :)
<parkourlist> jjj
<Dykam> if I run it, it says it doesn't find the command, also no autocompletion using tab
<MrGoodkat> i have a problem using SCIM, i can just enter chinese characters in office and firefox but not in other programs like anki (which is a flashcard prog). I have to write the characters using office and then copy&paste them into other programs
<parkourlist> hai guyz. . . .
<nanotube> Dykam: you must be mistyping the dirnames...
<|Azzco|> Hi, I'm trying to set Alt+Right click to rezise windows in compiz. but it just defaults to showing the menu. How do I get rid of this behavior?
<nanotube> Dykam: otherwise there would be autocompletion :)
<Dykam> I'm in the dir
<Dextl> nanotube:  well then.  I feel like I now know a little bit more then I did before.  I dont suppose you could tell me a bit about this signing thing?
<Dykam> and typing flashplayer
<Dykam> can't be the problem
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> ./flashplayer does work
<DigitalKiwi> use ./name
<nanotube> Dykam: are you typing "./flashplayer" maybe? :)
<parkourlist> where's the girls????
<Dykam> why doesn't it work without..
<nanotube> Dykam: ah there it is :)
<nanotube> because that dir is not in your default search path
<nanotube> Dykam: so the shell doesn't look for executables there by default.
<Dykam> but I'm right in that dir... must be a difference with windows
<nanotube> Dykam: if you add "." to your PATH it will. but that's generally not a great idea.
<Dykam> hehe
<nanotube> Dykam: so that's not in there by default.
<nanotube> Dykam: and the shell only does exactly what you tell it to. so "." isn't there, so it won't look there. :)
<Dykam> and why does this not work: "flashplayer=/opt/flexsdk/runtimes/player/10/lnx/flashplayer"
<Kartagis> coughcoughchmod +x coughcough
<Dykam> Kartagis, not?
<Dykam> already done '¬¬
<nanotube> Dextl: well, encryption works as follows: you encrypt with someone's public key, send it to them, and only they can decrypt it because only they have the private key
<Dykam> export flashplayer=/opt/flexsdk/runtimes/player/10/lnx/flashplayer -> doesn't allow me to use flashplayer as a command
<TheMoop> slytherin, It seems to be working okie dokey, I'll let it go and see what happens
<nanotube> Dextl: signing works in reverse. person encrypts something with their /private/ key, which can only be decrypted with a public key. so, then if you can decrypt something with that person's public key, than means that whoever sent it had access to the private key - and therefore, is the person in question. so it's a form of identity checking.
<artur_> hello
<marsh> anyone able to install touchkit successfully?
<marsh> i need to install one on a POS device
<bindaas> Dykam: export is not for that purpose ,specify in *path*
<Dykam> bindaas, but is only for one executable
<Dykam> If that's the only way, I'll do it
<Dextl> nanotube:  allright... allright.. that all makes sense.  but what about this thing I always hear about with people signing each other's keys and whatnot?
<balrog__> how do you archive a folder and split it into 700MB-size chunks?
<Dykam> thanks bindaas and nanotube, it does work now
<abhi__> my ubuntu has become too slow from yesterday, all windows and programs open too slowly also firefox opens pages slow?how to restore?
<bindaas> Dykam: cheers :)
<marsh> big favor
<nanotube> Dykam: if you want an alias, use "alias flashplayer=/opt/blablabla".
<Dykam> nanotube, ah, alias, thanks
<nanotube> Dykam: but really the standard thing is to just append that dir to your PATH
<abhi__> i cleaned temp and removed wine, then too no effect in performance and speed
<Dykam> ok
<marsh> can someone make a binary installer for me of this driver...  http://www.touchkit.com/Drivers.htm
<nanotube> Dextl: that's about the web of trust :)
<marsh> click on ubuntu / debian
<beannieman> whats easier to setup on a dedicated server Debain or Ubuntun?
<SpinachHead> should libflashsupport cause firefox to crash?  Flash sites almost always make it crash, now but without it, I get no sound in flash.
<b1n42y> how do i restart my sound server its stuck in a loop after playing chronium
<b1n42y> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nanotube> Dextl: say you have a public key which claims to be from john doe? how do you know it really is him, and not bob? well, if there's a chain of trust from you to johndoes key, then you can know. say, you know mike, who knows kevin, who knows john. so kevin signs john's key to certify that he knows john and that this is really his key. then mike signs kevins key, and mike you know personally. so thus, a chain of trust is established from yo
<nanotube> u to john.
<burcyril10> can't establish a network connection, hardware seems fine, it just can
<burcyril10> t get ip from dhcp
<SpinachHead> or, If I was going to reinstall flash and have sound supports, what should I uninstall and then install?
<abhi__> my ubuntu has become too slow from yesterday, all windows and programs open too slowly also firefox opens pages slow?how to restore?any one please help
<Dextl> nanotube: that is just about the coolest thing ever.  I like ubuntu.  it makes me like computers again.
<Dykam> haha
<dj_> ubuntu is awesome
<nanotube> Dextl: glad to brighten your day :)
<Dextl> nanotube: thank you.  and thank you again for answering my questions
<nanotube> Dextl: even cooler: there are such things as "key signing parties", where people get together, hang out, and sign each other's public keys. :)
<nanotube> Dextl: no prob. :)
<SpinachHead> Does anyone get sound in flash without libflashsupport?
<dj_> I was having issues for about a month cause i had no clue what i was doing tryin to mount a phone ,I reinstalled and gave it another shot did nothing and now it works halfway
<rww> SpinachHead: I do. It works out of the box for me :/
<Dextl> nanotube:  I read xkcd, so I knew about those... but I never understood that concept until right now
<SpinachHead> which packaget rww?
<rww> SpinachHead: flashplugin-nonfree. I think I'm just lucky with it.
<nanotube> Dextl: yea, xkcd rocks! :) (for the most part... it's kind of a letdown when he just does something randomly weird and not really geeky... )
<SpinachHead> it used to work, but then the sound stopped working so I installed libflashsupport which I guess fixes the pulseaudio sound problems, but now it crashes firefox like every other flash movie
<beannieman> if there is anyone with a spare moment could they pm please, i have a few questions about a dedicated server, and getting it setup correctly
<dj_> can anyone suggest the term to search for or give me a link so I can set permissions on a usb flash drive to make it read/write
<Dextl> nanotube:  true.  I know certain parties wern't exactly a fan of Monday's comic... but for the most part its pretty much the best strip on the net.
<SpinachHead> so adobe-flashplugin is the same as flash-plugin nonfree?
<nanotube> Dextl: speaking of which... i'll go check out what's new on xkcd. :)
<Dextl> nanotube: well snap, it is technically wendsday today
<rww> dj_: sudo chown -R yourusername /path/to/mountpoint
<Spacin> Anyone know how to add scripts to here?
<burcyril10> any one who can help me establish a connection to dhcp to get assigned and ip (on private network)
<rww> Spacin: What do you mean?
<XPS_M1330> I installed XFCE to try it out. Then I came back to KDE, and now my OpenOffice is all ugly, seems like it uses XFCE's graphical renderer! The icons have been changed too, for those from XFCE (circle with bird)
<XPS_M1330> now I have removed all the XFCE packages (checked all packages in history), but openoffice didn't come back to normal...
<wartalker> burcyril10: dhclient
<Spacin> I've tried many times to add a script to another server in xchat. And I can't figure it out
<Spacin> It just will not load a script
<dj_> thanks rww
<kc8pxy> where can i get an iso of 8.04, pre-8.04.1 ?
<nanotube> Dextl: indeed it is. :)
<rww> kc8pxy: umm. 8.04.1 is just 8.04 with updates that you'd get through apt-get anyway, you know. Any particular reason you need one?
<burcyril10> wartalker: please explain to me process a little - switch between the two computers is slow
<sa125> hi - anyone knows which ports are typically used by pidgin (for msn, gtalk, aim)?
<lb> can someone point me in the direction of a howto setup a swap file on my sd card on the eeepc running ubuntu 8.10 thx
<Spacin> Any ideas..?
<quentusrex> What would cause munin to suddenly not allow telnet into the port 4949?
<quentusrex> All other ports work fine.
<quentusrex> and munin allows telnet from localhost...
<quentusrex> but not from any remote host.
<nanotube> Spacin: hrm,,, try in #xchat, maybe?
<Spacin> ok.. thank you
<kc8pxy> rww:  I'm trying to setup an approx server, with as many updates to 8.04 as possible. if i install an 8.04 pre-update, approx will cache them all,  am i right? in that right, older is better :)
<Diesel> Can some one tell me what is the safe way to partition my hard drive On Unbuntu with out any error's
<Spacin> ....Oh well. Seems no one's in there that's talking
<kc8pxy> Diesel:  do you have another os on the drive?
<Diesel> kc8pxy,  no
<crdlb> kc8pxy: I don't understand what you're doing, but: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.0/
<Diesel> kc8pxy,  Im gong to in stalll Bt and Ubuntu Ubuntu is running
<kc8pxy> Diesel:  then my pick would be to let the installer use guided,  use entire disk :)
<natschil> hello, does anybody know howto mount a ext3 virtualbox expanding image?
<lacqui> hi.  i'm having a crash with evince on intrepid
<Diesel> kc8pxy, Ubuntu is running now , Backtrack is what Im working to make room for
<Diesel> Just dont want to make a mistake on partitioning
<lacqui> i get "evince: /build/buildd/cairo-1.8.0/src/cairo-xlib-surface.c:934: _draw_image_surface: Assersion `ret != 0' failed."
<croppa> Has ther been a good sulition for the problem of pairing a bluetooth device which has a fixed code in intreped?
<bigtwix2> anyone had a problem with updating nvidia drivers, and the xserver wont boot?
<croppa> I have been trying to pair a gps tracker with a code of 000
<ActionParsnip> croppa: sure, when you pair it, use that code
<croppa> ActionParsnip: I wish it was that simple :-)
<rww> lacqui: Looks like it's reported already but doesn't have a resolution yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcairo/+bug/296701
<croppa> In Intrepid you dont get the oppertunity to use a fixed code
<ActionParsnip> croppa: theres a conf file where you can specify a code to always use but it willbe used for other stuff to so itsnot secure unless you set that you have to manually accept all data sent
<ActionParsnip> croppa: or just change it while you pair that one device, then switch back
<croppa> ActionParsnip: where is that config file
<NOTEBOOK> kr.hanirc.org
<NOTEBOOK> r=
<NOTEBOOK> 오노
<ActionParsnip> croppa: try: gksudo gedit  /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<ActionParsnip> croppa: you may need to restart a bluetooth daemon to apply the setting
<croppa> ActionParsnip: ther is no /ect/bluetooth/hcid.conf file there to start with
<ActionParsnip> croppa: fine: sudo find -name *.conf | grep ^hc
<Spacin> v.v  anyone willing to help me with loading a script?
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: ask the room your question, it will respond
<Spacin> I have asked
<lanoxx-> e
 * hippie greets Zta
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: can you give some more information then
<Zta> The ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) archive seems to have disappeared.  Where can I find it.
<Spacin> I'm trying to load a script and I can't figure out how
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: loading a script - not exactly detail
<Spacin> A colour script
<crdlb> Zta: feisty is no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: you can RUN a script, you dont load a script
<croppa> ActionParsnip: That didnt find any files :-(
<Zta> crdlb, so they just remove it for the planet's surface??
<Spacin> Same thing
<ActionParsnip> croppa: then its handled by some other file in /etc
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: then chmod +x <script file> to make it executanle
<Zta> There's a difference between "not supporting" and "sabotaging".  I need some 7.04 packages.
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: if the script is in your current pwd, use ./<script name>
<iGmail> How to convert wma to mp3 ? any idea for this with mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: r use /path/to/<script name>
<croppa> Yes there plenty of mensions of the problem about when googled :-(
<ActionParsnip> croppa: bluetooth is a PITA
<croppa> PITA?
<hippie> Pain In The A..
<Daft_Punk> P o S
<croppa> ok
<Zta> Anyone know where I can find a 7.04 repo?
<Daft_Punk> Zta, a mirror perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Daft_Punk> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Zta> Daft_Punk, I was actually hoping the official archive.ubuntu.com would keep them =\
<croppa> It seem that it worked ok in hardy
<Zta> This really sucks.
<crdlb> Zta: you can change your sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<croppa> Thanks anyway ActionParsnip
<croppa> I will have to keep looking
<Zta> crdlb, thanks!!! =)
<Zta> fantastic
<Spacin> Damn it.. I'm confused even more...  v.v
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: a script is just a text file with fancy syntax
<croppa> It seems that changes were made in bluez-gnome
<Daft_Punk> Zta, no, they wouldnt keep them, its like microsoft not selling obsolete software anymore, ubuntu wont keep obsolete software either, you can check a torrent or mirror site if you want an older version that is no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: if you chmod +x the scriptfile it will make it executable
<Spacin> How do I do the chmod?
<Daft_Punk> Spacin, use terminal (CLI)
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: if the script is in the same folder as your terminal is sat in you have to execute it with ./ to make the shell look in the local folder
<Daft_Punk> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Zta> Daft_Punk, That's a crappy policy.  So Ubuntu basically forces people upgrade their computers.  This takes time and costs money, and is unnecessary if the server runs fine.  Who's going to pay for this?  Ubuntu?
<Spacin> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: 3rd time now....  chmod +x <whatever the script is called type it here>
<Daft_Punk> Zta, ubuntu is free
<wlsdnrwodnr> 하하
<wlsdnrwodnr> 다 미국 사람인가?
<hippie> Daft_Punk, time is money :)
<wlsdnrwodnr> hi~
<Daft_Punk> hippie, well i wish I was being paid to be here :p
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: if your terminal is not in the same folder as the script you will have to specify the path to it
<Zta> Daft_Punk, you don't get my point
<wlsdnrwodnr> why
<iGmail> wlsdnrwodnr: only English here.
<wlsdnrwodnr> no
<hippie> Daft_Punk, look at it this way: it costs money in lost productivity :)
<ActionParsnip> Zta: it doesnt force them to upgrade at all, you can run fluxbuntu or xubuntuon some very old hardware
<wlsdnrwodnr> 영어는 어려워
<bindaas> Draft_Punk:ubuntu is free but unnecessary upgrades costs time/money
<Zta> ActionParsnip, I'm running a server.
<Daft_Punk> Zta, hippie if you want ubuntu 7.04 you can download it off a mirror or torrent
<_ruben> running a server on deprecated software is, well, stupid
<ActionParsnip> Zta: even better, no x server
<hippie> _ruben, tell that to the debian guys ;)
<Daft_Punk> Zta, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<Zta> Daft_Punk, I got that.
<Riya> what is the use of wifiradar
<_ruben> hippie: atleast that'd be supported deprecated software :)
<Daft_Punk> Zta, ok so what is the problem?
<Zta> Daft_Punk, I'm just trying to get my point though to you =)
<Riya> fi5e what is wifi radar pkg
<Daft_Punk> Zta, as far as I understand, you asked a question, you got the resolution you required, and you are trying to banter because of principle?
<kkb110> .
<kkb110> hi
<ActionParsnip> Zta: its fOSS which has zero warranty and zero SLA, they could turn off all the repos and theres nothing youo can do
<rww> Zta: Your server is running an unsupported operating system that is not getting security updates. Ubuntu can't provide security and other updates for every single release it does, way back into the past, they don't have resources for it.
<rww> Zta: unless you think it'll be awesome when one of those security holes that your server didn't get patched is used to exploit it, it'd probably be wise for you to upgrade.
<Zta> rww, I'm not asking for any of that.  I just want access to the latest packages for that release.  I need some extra packages.
<ActionParsnip> Zta: they choose to stop supporting the old versions as if it runs say 50 years then there will be aboout 100 old versions of ubuntu to make packages for the first couple incase some guy is still running it
<Zta> rww, I do understand why it's smart to upgrade.
<Daft_Punk> Zta, there are no latest patches/upgrades for that OS, it is dead.
<ActionParsnip> Zta: you can freely compile stuff
<Zta> Daft_Punk, There's *always* a latest packages.
<Zta> ActionParsnip, oh please, don't sabotage the discussion with this crap.
<Daft_Punk> Zta, not in the repos or synaptic, you would have to compile it yourself
<Spacin> No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Zta: why, its a fact
<crdlb> this is not a discussion channel ...
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, perhaps, create a factoid :P
<Zta> Daft_Punk, I'm not talking about the software developers latest version -- I'm talking about the latest version Ubuntu released.
<crdlb> as long as Zta is fully aware that his machine should never be connected to the Internet, I think we can move one
<crdlb> on*
<ActionParsnip> !compile | Daft_Punk
<ubottu> Daft_Punk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<rww> Daft_Punk: replace "latest" with "last" in Zta's messages. Woohoo, problem solved.
<Daft_Punk> ActionParsnip, i meant a factoid for Zta's concern of using an old os with no support
<Zta> rww, yeah whatever
<Daft_Punk> lol
<rww> Zta: That was pointing out Daft_Punk's pickiness, not a criticism of you.
<Daft_Punk> :O
<Zta> rww, ok =)
<Daft_Punk> 0.o
<DinkyDogg> hi there
<DinkyDogg> can someone help me out? I'm trying to mount a floppy disk from my ubuntu server install
<DinkyDogg> it's formatted to vfat
<Spacin> Crap...
<DinkyDogg> i see the file /dev/fd0 but i can't seem to mount it
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: sudo mkdir /media/floppy; sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Zta> besides, I *am* trying to build the newest version of a pacakge, namely ffmpeg.  But I just needed the deps.
<joerack> please help me , dragon player isn't working
<Zta> ie. -dev package dependencies
<slytherin> DinkyDogg: what command are you using for mounting?
<DinkyDogg> uh, ok, this is embarassing, the floppy was not actually in the drive
<Riya> how can config pppd
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: D'oh ;)
<DinkyDogg> indeed :)
<DinkyDogg> huh
<DinkyDogg> now it's in
<DinkyDogg> but when i run "file /dev/fd0"
<DinkyDogg> /dev/fd0: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/fd0' (No such file or directory)
<rww> DinkyDogg: The floppy module isn't loaded by default any more. "sudo modprobe floppy" should fix it.
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: do you have the floppy module loaded?
<DinkyDogg> ah
<Doble> Hi
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: sudo modprobe floppy
<DinkyDogg> just did the modprobe command
<DinkyDogg> aha
<DinkyDogg> okay
<DinkyDogg> that did it
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: edit /etc/modules and put the word floppy at the bottom, it will load in at bootup
<DinkyDogg> thank guys
<FloodBot1> DinkyDogg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DinkyDogg> good to know
<DinkyDogg> thanks
<rww> DinkyDogg: No problem. You reminded me to go do that myself :)
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ronin_> Anyone had the ubuntu install fail on installing vimo?
<ActionParsnip> !info vimo
<ubottu> Package vimo does not exist in intrepid
<DinkyDogg> okay, next problem
<DinkyDogg> my floppy drive is mounted upside down
<ActionParsnip> ronin_: did you md5 check your iso as wellas verify the burned cd was ok on the first boot screen?
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: do you mean pysically?
<DinkyDogg> yep
<DinkyDogg> (i'm not expecting anyone to help me fix that one)
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: doesnt mater
<DinkyDogg> true, but if people notice i'll be embarassed
<ronin_> yeah just going though resuce to see if i can continue the install
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: then you gotta open the case and flip it
<DigitalKiwi> turn your computer upside down to counteract the floppy being mounted wrong
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: i do mine upside down so the button is on top, saves leaning
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: or go for a sideways afair :)
<abba> join #ubuntu.ru
 * Spacin is still having issues... v.v
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: can you please quit wit the v.v thing
<ActionParsnip> *with
<DigitalKiwi> why? :/
<rww> Spacin: How about this. Explain what your problem is, using descriptive words to explain what you mean by words like "script", and we'll go from there.
<defrysk> DigitalKiwi, its annoiing
<ActionParsnip> cos its annoying and achieves nothing
<DigitalKiwi> all emoticons or just v.v ?
<DinkyDogg> O.o and >:[ are okay
<rww> funny, i find the complaining more annoying than the emoticons v.v
<Nytrix> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: where is your script on your system?
<Spacin> its in my home folder
<DinkyDogg> <*-[[[[[-{
<Doble> hi folks, anyone here from australia
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: in the root of your home folder?
<Spacin> rea
<Spacin> yea*
<defrysk> some have spent too much time in aolworld
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: ok and what is the name of the script, include the correct case
<abba> ау народ помогите решить задачу
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DinkyDogg> ok, thanks again for the help, ActionParsnip and company, gonna reboot and see if my dos floppy adventure fixed my monitor. The plug and play values got corrupted and the only tutorial i found to fix them involved a dos floppy. Anyway, brb.
<Spacin> its called 'nice colour script'
<rww> Doble: try #ubuntu-au, the Australia local community team channel.
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: ok np
<Doble> okay, cheers
<ActionParsnip> Spacin: run this interminal: chmod +x ~/nice\ colour\ script; sh ~/nice\ colour\ script
<k1> anyone has any experience with kino? i'm trying to trim a DVD to a 5 minutes scene, kino does it but will only save it a .kino file which i cannot do anything with
<DinkyDogg> excellent, it worked
<rww> ActionParsnip: it's an xchat script, as far as I can tell. I don't think it's supposed to be run on the shell :/
<Spacin> Can't open it
<ActionParsnip> rww: interesting, can you advise through that. i dont use xchat
<rww> Spacin: it's an XChat script, right?
<Spacin> Its not specified for xchat
<DinkyDogg> ActionParsnip, you're using pidgin?
<DinkyDogg> or something else that uses lib purple?
<Pepelargo> Hi all
<rww> Spacin: do you happen to have a link to where you got it from, or something?
<Spacin> My friend sent it to me by email
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: yep
<Pepelargo> Anyone uses PDFEDIT? I installed it but I can't insert text on pdfs..the tool comes up, I can write text, but when I click on intro it dissapears
<ActionParsnip> DinkyDogg: why do you ask?
<rww> Spacin: Okay. Can you open it up and copy its contents into http://paste.ubuntu.com/, please?
<Pepelargo> Anyway, I am just trying to edit a PDF in ubuntu, any other tool? thanks
<DinkyDogg> just curious. I'm also looking for a good cli client to replace bitchx, since ubuntu doesn't support it anymore for security reasons, ActionParsnip
<rww> DinkyDogg: irssi works pretty well and a lot of people use it. there's also weechat-curses, which is kinda nice
<ActionParsnip> !irc | DinkyDogg
<ubottu> DinkyDogg: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Spacin> Ok
<DinkyDogg> rww and ActionParsnip, thanks, good to know
<Spacin> Its pasted
<rww> Spacin: okay, I see it ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/126168/ ). Give me a minute to check some stuff.
<Spacin> ok
<rww> Spacin: That's a script for a Windows-only IRC client called mIRC. I don't you're going to be able to use that in Ubuntu :/
<Spacin> Awhh.. crappy
<Pepelargo> anything to edit a PDF file in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Pepelargo, pdfedit
<rww> Spacin: many IRC servers, channels, and clients block colors in IRC messages anyway, and many people find them annoying, so you're not missing much.
<Spacin> I have 2 other scripts that I found on hawkee
<Pepelargo> joaopinto, yeah but it is not working for me, I have a PDF file that I cant edit because it is LINEALIZED
<rww> Spacin: (they wouldn't work at all in this channel, for example)
<Pepelargo> joaopinto, I am trying to add new text and PDFEDIT doesnt allow me
<joaopinto> :\
<Spacin> Is there anywhere to find ones compatible with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<rww> Spacin: http://digdilem.org/irc/ seems to be the most popular one for XChat.
<adantan_alex> is there a possible way to install ubuntu inside windows on another drive and add it to the boot loader?
<Spacin> Ok
<kraut> moin
<Pepelargo> I repeat, I don't have anyproblem installing PDFEDIT, in fact it is already working in my machine, the problem is that the linealized files are not supported
<ziroday> adantan_alex: inside windows?
<adantan_alex> as a windows application..
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: you can install ubuntu on the other drive then windows will be added to grubs config
<rww> Spacin: by the way, if you add scripts to XChat that talk in-channel or message other people automatically, please diasable them in this and other Ubuntu channels (they're against the !guidelines)
<adantan_alex> never mind..
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: if you install ubuntu within linux you will be running a virtual system
<Pepelargo> It is a fact: PDFEdit won't "edit" linearized pdfs
<Spacin> Ohh ok
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: or theres wubi
<Mark^^> hi, i was trying to get vncserver working-then suddenly it seems my xserver crashed/died? i cant load anything just get 'cannot connect to display errors#
<Mark^^> what would have caused this?
<ActionParsnip> Mark^^: ssh over and read the system logs
<Pepelargo> Does OpenOffice open PDFs in some way I ignore?
<Mark^^> ahh good idea ActionParsnip
<Mark^^> what log specifically ? sorry if its obvious
<ActionParsnip> dmesg | less is a good start
<ziroday> Mark^^: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Mark^^> thanks ziroday  & ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mark^^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<Mark^^> cheers
<rurouni27> :o i cant get ubuntu to boot up, it keeps on comming up with ata1.00 error messages
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned disk was correct on the first bootup screen?
<rurouni27> i can still boot into a windows partition so i know that my hd hasnt crashed
<rurouni27> iv already installed it, and this just happened out of nowhere
<rurouni27> iv tried fsck but the results are strange
<Sepero> rurouni27: Are the errors "IO" errors?
<corinth> Anyone know the command that the show desktop applet uses?
<rurouni27> probly, "[...] ata1.00: status: {drdy err} /n [...] ata1.00: error: {unc} \n ... : exception emask 0x.... \n ...bdma stat ... \n ...cmd ..."
<adantan_alex> ?
<Sepero> rurouni27: It is a sign of a harddrive failure if you get errors that say "IO" or "short read"
<rurouni27> it doesnt say that
<Sepero> rurouni27: good
<rurouni27> yes!
<rurouni27> i dont mind starting again but i want to get like a few files that i havnt got recent copies of
 * Spacin can't find any colour scripts.. oh well. Thanks for the help though!
<Sepero> corinth: I have no idea. Any special reason?
<rurouni27> its a kernel error,  and i cant find it anywhere
<FireBad> Is DVD95 and DVDShrink in WINE the only options besides KDE's k9copy?
<rurouni27> when i tried fsck on gentoo min cd it also came up with the same kernel errors
<corinth> Supero: None of your business!
<Sepero> rurouni27: I'm not saying it's not a harddrive error. Just that it isn't one I'm used to seeing. I'm only used to working with ide drives.
<corinth> J/k :-P
<rurouni27> it cant be a physical problem though because i can boot up in windows
<Sepero> rurouni27: So I wouldn't rule it out 100%, but I think your odds of a bad install have increased
<Pepelargo> After 9 months using exclusively Ubuntu in for my work (even the rest of the people in the office is using XP and laughing at me)...I have to say that I could do everything I used to do before and much more, but only one bad point: So far I haven't found an email tool that works 100% corerct with exchange, Evoultion has lacks of options and get stuck, Thunderbird only thourhgt IMAP and no calendar, and very slow...nothing more.
<Ficthe> hi. I plan to be installing ubuntu on an imac g5. I believe it's got the intel chip now, so the regular iso (that's also used for installation on PC's) should work on the imac g5, correct?
<corinth> Sepero: I want to create a custom applet for show desktop. I don't like the box around the icon for the panel applet. I want to set a custom icon for it, too.
<rurouni27> it was running fine for like a week
<FireBad> !dvdcopy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcopy
<rurouni27> actualy this has been running for quite a few months
<Ficthe> Pepelargo, if nothing settles it - you can perhaps try outlook (or whatever the alternative was, that was working for you on windows) with Wine
<Sepero> rurouni27: Most harddrives don't start having errors everywhere on the disk at once. Often the errors start in a localized area.
<rww> Ficthe: iMac G5s use the G5 CPU, which is PowerPC, not Intel. The latest iMac (which is not a G5) uses an Intel processor.
<rurouni27> Sepero: is there any way i can get anything off it
<Pepelargo> Ficthe, yes, I am using codeblokers with Outlook 2003, but it is a pity to still need sticking on a Microsoft tool
<Sepero> rurouni27: Use a LiveCD?
<Ficthe> rww, oh really, hrm. so I would have to use the powerpc disc then, eh... just out of curioisity, are there any other linux distros that provide images for the powepc?
<Pepelargo> But I just have to say that I am very happy with my UBuntu, and I wouldn't go back to Xp again
<rww> Ficthe: I'm not sure. Back when the iMac G5 first came out, if was very poorly supported by Linux. I sold mine a while ago, and am not sure of its status now.
<holyguyver> How do I fix this Bash:alsa reload lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/jack/.gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<Sepero> corinth: Nice idea. Unfortunately, all I can do right now is suggest google. If you find out, I'd be interested in knowing though. :)
<rurouni27> Sepero: i tried gentoo but it was getting the same problems
<sylis> does Rhythmbox sync with ipods well?
<Sepero> rurouni27: What do you mean by "get anything off it"? You want to backup the data?
<Ficthe> rww, to be honest, I'm not completely sure if it's the iMac G5's that I'll be installing on (my school teacher just said I could install on a bunch.. they may possibly be the newers ones, with the intel processor.. I hope they are :)) in any case, thanks -- I'll gogle up as well to see what other alternatives exist
<FireBad> Oh yes, while I am here.  I been having a problem with VLC turning "Blue" on me.  I log out and in , and it corrects the problem until it happens again.  What is the issue /
<FireBad> ?
<rurouni27> Sepero: yeh
<holyguyver>  pulseaudio W: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting. ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid E: socket-server.c: socket(PF_INET6): Address family not supported by protocol
<FireBad> This is also true for mplayer
<cooldduuudde> FireBad: go to system >preferences> qt 4 settings. it might help. what do you mean by turning blue?
<FireBad> (They turn blue together)
<Sepero> rurouni27: Can you access the device/files with a LiveCD? If so, that is the way I would make a backup.
<sylis> Does Rhythm Box sync well with an ipod
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: I mean it's like an old crappy TV , where blue is turned up 293403294024903240230493204320%
<FireBad> and 0 red
<LinuxMint-Cholo_> hey im running linux mint and was wondering since the 'advanced desktop settings' option to opacify windows is not available there is another way?
<Sepero> rurouni27: If you suspect that your harddrive is indeed dieing, you do not want to touch it until it is time to make backup.
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: I don't see any "q" 's
<joaopinto> LinuxMint-Cholo_, we don't support Linux Mint here, please find the appropriate channel :(
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: in system -> preferences
<LinuxMint-Cholo_> i CANT
<LinuxMint-Cholo_> lol
<LinuxMint-Cholo_> ok..
<sylis> Yes or No to Rhythmbox syncing well with ipods?
<sylis> Yes or No to Rhythmbox syncing well with ipods?
<DinkyDogg> sylis, it should work (if that's what you want to do), but try amarok instead, it's a better program
<cooldduuudde> FireBad: its qt 4 settings in preferences
<james296> hey does anyone here use Crunchbang Linux?
<corinth> Sepero: I'll let you know if I find anything out.
<Sepero> LinuxMint-Cholo_: gnome-appearance-properties
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: I just said I don't see a Q listed
<Sepero> corinth: okie :)
<joaopinto> james296, better ask on #Linux
<ActionParsnip> !ot | james296
<Mood> is Listen Music Player supposed to work out-of-the-box on a fresh install? or are there settings i need to play with?
<ubottu> james296: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<james296> but its Ubuntu based lol
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: Preferred Applications, then there is RemoteDesktop
<corinth> Sepero: Happen to know how I can switch my default file manager from nautilus to PCman?
<corinth> ;-)
<joaopinto> james296, is not ubuntu, this channel is not for derivates support :)
<cooldduuudde> FireBad: no....w8
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: ??
<james296> join #linux
<slytherin> Mood: Considering that Listen uses gstreamer, I suppose you will need to install appropriate gstreamer plugins (if not already done).
<Sepero> corinth: How do you normally start your FM?
<Mood> slytherin: ah, i didn't realize there were dependencies that may not be installed on standard install. thanks for the heads up. going to google
<error404notfound> when I try to upgrade my machine, I get: http://pastebin.com/m2f3664fd
<corinth> Either the Places menu, my home launcher on the desktop, or through gnome-do
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slytherin> Mood: they are not dependencies. depending on the songs you are trying to play, you may need to install codecs
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: just did that :D
<slytherin> !restricted > Mood
<ubottu> Mood, please see my private message
<slytherin> !restricted | Mood
<ubottu> Mood: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sepero> corinth: Well, I guess nautilus comes up when you insert new media. I'm not really sure how to change that.
<Mood> slytherin: ah ok. thanks for the pointers
<rurouni27> why do i have a partition of type "linux plaintext", does anyone else have one?
<rww> !mintsupport | LinuxMint-Cholo_ (for future reference)
<ubottu> LinuxMint-Cholo_ (for future reference): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
 * ActionParsnip does the VMware dance :D
<Sepero> rurouni27: I've never heard of that.
<Mood> slytherin: heh heh, i didn't realize mp3 was a restricted format :-P
<rurouni27> run fdisk -l
<slytherin> Mood: not many people even know what a restricted format is. :-)
<rurouni27> its only a label though
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: that will need sudo
<rurouni27> lol im admin
<rurouni27> root*!
<rurouni27> anyway it came with a default ubuntu install :o
<Mood> slytherin: and i didn't realize the restricted format packet was 164 MB :-s
<rc10> Squid you in here?
<q0_0p> i have a question in gparted in the manage flags section what is lba?
<Mood> package*
<FireBad> It appears that the blue problem is part of nVidia
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: you shouldnt be
<slytherin> Mood: what all packages are you installing?
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: logging in as root significantly cripples security
<Sepero> rurouni27: It says "linux plaintext" on your fdisk -l output?
<rww> q0_0p: Logical Block Addressing. Most modern partitions are large enough to need it.
<Mood> slytherin: ubuntu-restricted-extras... it's > 160 MB :-{
<slytherin> Mood: nah, you don't need all that.
<rurouni27> ActionParsnip: im in a gentoo live cd and i know what im doing ..
<q0_0p> do i need it if i'm making a ubuntu usb boot?
<rurouni27> Sepero: yeh
<slytherin> Mood: it is also installing sun jre
<Mood> slytherin: ack
<Sepero> rurouni27: I've never seen that before
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: yeah, running x and web apps as root, real secure
<Mood> slytherin: too late... i'm in the midst of installing... i'll have to wait until it finishes before i uninstall it
<Mood> messy... :-s
<slytherin> Mood: is it installing or downloading only?
<rurouni27> ActionParsnip: gentoo doesnt have x default and im not connected to the net on that computer
<rww> q0_0p: Use LBA. If it doesn't work (it almost always does), go back and turn it off.
<slytherin> Mood: if it is still downloading, you can cancel it.
<Sepero> rurouni27: Does cfdisk also show "linux plaintext"?
<q0_0p> k
<q0_0p> thx
<Mood> slytherin: i've got the ncurses sun-java6-jre config page :-(
<q0_0p> thx
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: thats fine then, in ubuntu root logons are disuaded
<slytherin> Mood: ok, finish that then
<rurouni27> Sepero: yeh, its 213 mb :o
<rurouni27> ActionParsnip: can you get su in ubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip> rurouni27: yes but it doesnt setup the environment correctly, sudo -i  is prefferred
<Sepero> rurouni27: Ah, I see it
<Sepero> rurouni27: cfdisk shows "linux plaintext" as type 88
<cooldduuudde> FireBad: type this in terminal and hit enter qtconfig-qt4
<rurouni27> Sepero: :o lol yeh, wat is it for ?
<Sepero> I have no idea
<FireBad> cooldduuudde not installed
<FireBad> it's not installed*
<Sepero> rurouni27: But perhaps it's the reason you're not booting up?
<Mood> slytherin: ok, i force failed it since i didn't agree with sun's agreement... now i can just sudo apt-uninstall, right?
<rurouni27> Sepero: no, i dont think so
<FireBad> cooldduuudde: shall I install it
<Sepero> rurouni27: Linux partitions are supposed to be #83
<slytherin> Mood: yes, apt-get remove
<cooldduuudde> FireBad: yeah.
<rurouni27> Sepero: :D i can mount / under gentoo
<Mood> slytherin: here goes
<rurouni27> Sepero: i think i might take what i need and start again
<Surlent777> quick random question: I'm trying to batch download Ozy and Millie as a test of wget's power, and I'm getting a 403 forbidden error. Is there anything I can do, or anything I'm likely doing wrong? wget -nd -r -l1 --no-parent -A.gif -A.jpg http://www.ozyandmillie.org/comics/
<Sepero> rurouni27: Ok. Also, you can easily change it to #83 under cfdisk by simply changing the "type" of partition.
<mchelen> what is the best way to resize partition from command line?
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: if you clikc that hyperlink you get a 403 as well
<Ficthe> mchelen, fdisk, or cfdisk
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I noticed that
<rurouni27> Sepero: im just gonna delete it and start again
<Mood> what should i do if i try removing a package and it fails? http://paste.ubuntu.com/126194/
<Sepero> rurouni27: ok, best of luck. :)
<rurouni27> ty
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: The comics reside in /comics/amxxxxxxxx.gif etc
<rww> Mood: what's the output of sudo apt-get -f install?
<Sepero> rurouni27: Remember, separate partition for /home. ;)
<Mood> rww: i was scared to try... i'm trying it now
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: guess you gotta see if you can work around it
<mchelen> Ficthe, how do you resize with cfdisk?
<Mood> rww: it's trying to install sun java jre again
<Mood> should i let a package complete the install before trying to remove it?
<sophia> Anyone knows a good performance testing tool for mediaplayers?
<Ficthe> mchelen, it's actually quite a long-winded and complex process, you best google up to find a resource that offers detailed instructions. and oh, don't forget to back up ;). good luck.
<slytherin> Mood: do one thing, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: That's kind of what I was thinking. As far as I understand "*.gif" doesn't do much at all using wget, yet google assures me that the -A.gif thing should be the same as /comics/*.gif...I am greatly confused.
<Mood> slytherin: should i purge it before i apt-get -f install?
<Sepero> sophia: May I inquire why?
<mchelen> Ficthe, is there any alternative besides running gparted?
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: try man wget if nobody can advise
<slytherin> Mood: yes
<Mood> slytherin: ok, here goes
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: its not something ive looked into
<Ficthe> mchelen, yes. fdisk and cfdisk are two.
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I tried the man page but so far have been unable to decypher anything useful
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I guess I'll go to bed and then make this my life's mission tomorrow morning until I get bored
<mchelen> Ficthe, okay so no middle ground
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: But thanks anyway
<sophia> Sepero: Its my project, i have to check performance of video rendering process w.r.t graphics library
<Mood> slytherin: strange... it seems to be installing some microsoft fonts...
<slytherin> Mood: looks like ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls loads of packages. For you just installing gstreamer plugins would have been sufficient.
<Mood> slytherin: should i try removing the package ubuntu-restricted-extras again?
<sophia> Sepero: I have to check which library gives better performance
<hmw> i want data for the "molecule" screen saver, but I remember, getting proteine data base stuff wasnt too easy (i only found one source where you could download one molecule at a time, and they were named after some catalogue, so I couldnt pick the "nice" ones) - can anyone of you feed my screen saver?
<slytherin> Mood: nah, let it continue.
<Sepero> sophia: Ah, sounds complicated. Personally, I would use only Mplayer, and set it to run at full speed over the multiple libraries with the audio off.
<Mood> slytherin: phew! although i removed ubuntu-restricted-extras, i have a nagging feeling in the back of my mind that there's some garbage lying around somewhere, perhaps some runaway daemons... not sure...
<Sepero> sophia: And time the results.
<Sepero> sophia: Making sure dropping frames was turned off.
<slytherin> Mood: no, nothing of that sort
<savvas> hmw: you want more molecules for your screensaver? file a feature request at http://bugs.gnome.org
<sophia> Sepero: I wanted to go through gnome-mplayer
<hmw> savvas: one can put more data into the screen saver, but i tried getting stuff, wasnt very successful.
<sophia> Sepero: And problem is there is no benchmark option in gnome-mplayer
<Sepero> sophia: ok. I'm very doubtful any benchmarking software exists for that purpose.
<Mood> thanks slytherin!
<savvas> hmw: if you figure it out, let me know, I'm interested :)
<hmw> savvas: youre here under this nick often?
<Sepero> sophia: What you're asking is very weird, because a library may be able to run fast, but what good is that if the media is very lightly compressed? There appears to be too many factors.
<savvas> hmw: yep, it's registered :)
<sophia> Sepero: can you please tell me why we turn off dropping frames?
<savvas> hmw: if you can't find me, /msg memoserv savvas yourmessage and I'll read it - thanks by the way!
<Sepero> sophia: Because dropping frames causes certain parts of the video to be completely skipped.
<hmw> savvas: i noted your name and will tell you, if i get something. I can start trying to find that horrible download page again and figure out, how to put the data into the screen saver. (docs say, its possible)
<hmw> My nickname seems to be registered already. How do I find out, if the registrar is still using the nick name?
<sophia> Sepero: ok
<savvas> hmw: /msg nickserv info hmw
<Sepero> sophia: For example, I have the same media in two formats. Same video, but first format is 10MB, second format is 100MB. Which would you guess is going to run faster?
<Sepero> sophia: Even if they are both 10MB, one could be lower quality than the other, making a huge difference.
<hmw> okay, last seen dec'07... i wont get the ops to unlock it for me :((
<Sepero> sophia: I'm not saying it isn't a noble thing to try and benchmark though. I just think that you may be in over your head with this project.
<sylis> Is Rhythmbox good at syncing with an ipod
<Mood> slytherin: i only installed "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3" and now Listen works like a charm! thanks!
<max82fr> Hi everyone
<max82fr> how are u doing?
<ziroday> sylis: yes, rhythmbox can sync ipods
<suzao> greetz. can anyone please help me with simple solution for getting higher resolution with settings for nvidia driver 177 on card 7600gs
<suzao> ?
<max82fr> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to install itunes with wine and if it will work with ipod touch??
<ziroday> suzao: are you running the nvidia driver?
<sophia> Sepero: ok i am bit confused regarding my project.. but any how i have to report performance of different libraries.
<DinkyDogg> suzao, what resolutions does it offer?
<kr00l> does anyone know of a program that will auto backup files to an external HDD?
<sylis> well? Or it just does, I've done a little research and seen a few alternatives, but can't really find a review of sorts for them
<ziroday> max82fr: the old versions of itunes work with wine, but why?
<ziroday> sylis: well what exactly are you looking for?
<max82fr> <ziroday>well im trying to setup my ipod touch to work with ubuntu but there s no way
<ziroday> max82fr: what version of ubuntu?
<Sepero> sophia: No offense, but I would select another project. I do not think you are going to get results of any value from gnome-mplayer.
<max82fr> <ziroday> 8.10 i think
<sylis> mainly a utility that will allow me to create playlists and will sync with my ipod.  Rhythmbox looks good, but, I haven't been using it for long enought o know if it's better, and I'd rather try and figure that out now before I go and put all the time and energy into it creating playlists etc and then get told there's a better app out there
<max82fr> <ziroday> sorry got cut off
<Sepero> sophia: Acknowledging that you don't know what frame-dropping is, I personally think your experience in this area is much too low.
<ziroday> max82fr: right, well wine+itunes won't work
<max82fr> what should i d
<DinkyDogg> sylis, try amarok
<max82fr> <ziroday>what should i do?
<sylis> will do
<ziroday> max82fr: one sec
<suzao> can anyone please help me with simple solution for getting higher resolution with settings for nvidia driver 177 on card 7600gs
<max82fr> k
<ziroday> suzao: are you running the nvidia driver?
<DinkyDogg> suzao, i already responded to your question. What resolutions is it offering you?
<ubp123> why the Rhythmbox being unable to presetting the shoutcast radio at this Unbuntu version.. and why only the ice radio might work well with the streamripper here..i mean the ice radio only but the shoutcast no working in order at ubuntu setting ?
<ziroday> max82fr: right, basically unless your touch is jailbroken you can't sync it in ubuntu as the apple has changed the database encryption
<sophia> Sepero:  yes i am new to this area since i am a student i need to learn a lot
<DinkyDogg> wow, they're encryption the database, ziroday ?
<DinkyDogg> that really sucks
<DinkyDogg> how completely lame
<FloodBot1> DinkyDogg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nazmi> hi
<DinkyDogg> another reason never to buy another ipod
<Nazmi> hi
<brundy> bonjour
<ziroday> DinkyDogg: not really, its more of a checksum type thingy. But basically ipod touch = no workie
<sophia> Sepero:  Anyways thanks for your suggestions..
<Nazmi> I'm from turkey
<Sepero> DinkyDogg: Thank you!
<brundy> somebody in french ? Thanks
<jimmyspark> Hey can anyone help me - my sound on this desktop has been playing up since i upgraded, i've tried everything, I wanna nuke everything to do with sound and start again. Can anyone help me do that?
<DinkyDogg> Sepero, no problem, though i'm not sure how i helped you
<Cyclist> does anyone knows of a tabbed dual-paned file manager for Ubuntu 8.10 [even through emulators like Wine {I have tried ''xplorer2'' under Wine but it does not work...}]?
<ziroday> !fr | brundy
<ubottu> brundy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Sepero> sophia: Yeah, I'm sorry I couldn't give you better news. :\
<ubp123> in turkey..most loving the birds like penguins lots lol
<ziroday> Cyclist: dolphin works
<brundy> merci
<Sepero> DinkyDogg: ipod = lame
<DinkyDogg> ah
<DinkyDogg> lame indeed
<Sepero> Somebody had to say it
<sophia> Sepero:  :-)
<Cyclist> ziroday: is Dolphin the emulator of is it the file manager?
<ziroday> Cyclist: err dolphin is a dual paned file manager, whats the emulator for?
<jimmyspark> how do I remove alsa, pulse audio and OSS off my system entirely so i can reinstall them all?
<Nazmi> 	
<Nazmi> you will pardon question
<ubp123> hmmm, with your aptitude or apt get remove command doing nothhing ???
<Cyclist> ziroday: I mentioned the emulator because it is possible that no such applications currently exist for Ubuntu 8.10 in the repository
<jimmyspark> ubp123: i remove them that way but then they are still listed in my sound preferences
<ziroday> Cyclist: well there is, dolphin works and I know there is others :)
<ubp123> if you can or ,as far as you could watch the file..you can remove with the rm command with your hands or manually i suppose ?
<Sepero> jimmyspark: try synaptic. And remember to use the "purge" to wipe the config files too
<Cyclist> ziroday: another question: is Dolphin also offering tabs? because I know Nautilus works on a dual pane mode [with tabs], but I would rather not use it
<Sepero> jimmyspark: "purge" option, i mean
<jimmyspark> cheers Sepero -ill try the purge option
<mejobloggs> i've put a floppy in the floppy drive but can't see it anywhere. how do i access it?
<ziroday> Cyclist: not sure if dolphin offers tabs sorry, install it and try it out :)
<Cyclist> ziroday: thank you
<ubp123> using the ubuntu system,,mejobloggs ?
<jimmyspark> when i try to remove alsa-utils it also removes gdm?!
<ziroday> mejobloggs: take a look in /media and /dev/floopy or /dev/fd0
<mejobloggs> yeah ubuntu
<slytherin> mejobloggs: floppy module is not loaded by default. try this command - sudo modprobe floppy
 * Lazeur_ brb
<slytherin> jimmyspark: must be some recursive dependency
<jimmyspark> Sepero: any idea why when i remove also-utils it says it will remove gdm too?!
<jimmyspark> shall i do it?
<jimmyspark> and then reinstall gdm?
<Sepero> jimmyspark: dependacies
<jimmyspark> here goes nothing
<Sepero> jimmyspark: dependencies
<rww> mejobloggs: "sudo modprobe floppy" to activate the floppy module. "sudo nano /etc/modules" and add "floppy" at the end to keep it activated.
<mivok> when you remove a program with synaptic it shows you the programs are going to be deleted
<Sepero> jimmyspark: gdm depends on it for some reason
<ubp123> since you would agree to remove gdm..perhaps you can use another kde or alternative session system ???
<mejobloggs> ok thanks i can see the floppy now
<IdentifyTarget> can someone help me install lirc 0.8.4a using apt-get? I compiled it and installed on my own but it's not working quite right
<jimmyspark> ubp123: i don't wanna use kde
<ubp123> lol
<ubp123> neither.. i am a novice and originally liking gnome lol
<ziroday> jimmyspark: alsa-utils in an important part of the system, removing it will probably remove a whole bunch of stuff. Why are you removing it anyway?
<jimmyspark> i've done it now
<jimmyspark> doing pulse audio too
<jimmyspark> my sound is totally messed up on this desktop (my work computer)
<ziroday> jimmyspark: so you decided to randomly delete important sound parts
<jimmyspark> every morning i come in and i cant play sound, so i have to mess around /sbin/alsa --force-reload etc to get it working
<jimmyspark> yeah i wanted to nuke the sound and reinstall it from scratch
<jimmyspark> i've tried everything else
<ziroday> jimmyspark: I strongly doubt reinstalling the sound system(s) is going to fix your problem.
<max82fr> <ziroday> sorry got badly cut off
<max82fr> <ziroday> my XChat Gnome doesn t want to work anymore
<jimmyspark> reinstalling it all now
<Sepero> jimmyspark: I have the same thing
<slytherin> jimmyspark: have you tried changing the sound preferences in System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<jimmyspark> im sure it's since upgrading to the latest ubuntu...
<Sepero> jimmyspark: But I always leave my pc running
<ziroday> max82fr: right, basically unless your touch is jailbroken you can't sync it in ubuntu as apple have changed the database encryption
<jimmyspark> i don't have these issues with computers running ibex
<jimmyspark> just jaunty
<max82fr> <ziroday>it is already jailbroken
<ziroday> jimmyspark: jaunty is #ubuntu+1
<ubp123> basically.. you have installed the actual sound cards with your new systems lol
<max82fr> <ziroday>would you please help me going through
<Sepero> jimmyspark: I have the problem on Intrepid
<slytherin> jimmyspark: are your packages fully updated?
<jimmyspark> slytherin: yeah i've tried that, i've tried setting up to use oss, alsa & pulseaudio - this morning the sound control pannel was hanning every time i open it so i just decided enough was enough!
<rww> jimmyspark: Jaunty is an unsupported developer release. You should be asking about it in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<ziroday> max82fr: there is some great documentation for already jail broken devices at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<max82fr> <ziroday>worked that out believe me, but nothing worked
<jimmyspark> oops - i mean the problem is on ibex!
<max82fr> <ziroday>looking for some real help
<slytherin> jimmyspark: you may want to check if glitch-free is turned off in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<slytherin> jimmyspark: check the thread on ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list in last month.
<ziroday> max82fr: right, have you installed the ipod-convenience package?
<max82fr> yep
<max82fr> <ziroday>yep
<ziroday> max82fr: okay, how about gtkpod?
<max82fr> <ziroday>have it too, along with amarok
<Sepero> jimmyspark: If it only happens whenever you boot. You could just put a startup script in that reloads alsa for you.
<jimmyspark> other guys at work are having sound issues too since upgrading - not as severe as mine but they keep loosing sound playback randomly
<ziroday> max82fr: okay, connect it via usb and then open a terminal and run ipod-touch-mount
<jimmyspark> flash seems to cripple the sound too
<rww> jimmyspark: what's the output of "uname -a"?
<ubp123> why the famous amarok needs the ugly stream plugins ? teach me ???
<jimmyspark> Sepero: it happens randomly 20 times per day
<jimmyspark> Linux jimmywork 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sepero> jimmyspark: Then I'd make a shortcut to a reload script on my desktop. :)
<hph_guy> how can I redirect the output of a program like wget to a file and make it run in the background?
<Sepero> jimmyspark: but yeah, that sucks
<slytherin> hph_guy: wget url > output.txt &
<rww> ubp123: certain audio formats, including mp3, are restricted by patents and other problematic stuff. the "ugly" plugins package contains files to help media players play those formats.
<max82fr> ziroday> it s trying to mount it via wifi as someone tried to help me doing
<max82fr> ziroday> don t want that. i want USB
<hph_guy> slytherin: that still prints output to stdout as well as to the file
<jimmyspark> lol just totally reinstalled still not working....
<ziroday> max82fr: err okay, well disable wifi on the ipod then
<ubp123> thanks for info, rww, but most geeks.. any formats could be converted to legal acceptable ones without notices ???
<max82fr> ziroday> done, do u know what to do to make it work via USB?
<ziroday> max82fr: well did you try itunnel?
<ziroday> max82fr: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Syncing%20via%20Cable
<rww> ubp123: no, some can't. Continuing the mp3 example, *all* implementations of mp3 decoding (playing) are covered by various patents, and thus require notice.
<max82fr> ziroday> nope. I should maybe say that when i plug it, it puts a camera icon on desktop and starts amarok
<Asyed> hello guys , i've installed ubuntu wubui on my pc with windows vista , the installation done on Drive D
<max82fr> ziroday> but amarok cant connect to it
<rww> ubp123: I think one has the patent fee paid for by some organization, but the point still stands. It's a legal thing, not something we can code around.
<koshar2> ubp123 true they can be converted but cannot be supplied on the distro disc as it would infringe with laws in some countries
<Asyed> when i pick ubtuntu during booting i got error msg
<ziroday> max82fr: take a look at itunnel
<Asyed> and cant access it , if the installation done on C  partion its work other partions not
<Asyed> any clue ?
<ubp123> okie..but to me without notices all mp3 files have been converted to any other mpeg files lol..who accepting instead of me lol
<max82fr> ziroday>  don t understand all that honestly. had ubuntu for 3 days
<max82fr> ziroday> please help
<rww> ubp123: do you speak another language as your main language? I could redirect you to a foreign-language support channel that might be able to explain this a little easier...
<ziroday> max82fr: well I can't help you much, don't have an ipod touch sorry.
<max82fr> no one has an ipod touch on here??
<max82fr> ziroday> on itunnel it explain how to connect it via wifi, not USB
<ubp123> no thank you,, because i dont touch any other' s copyrights and not doingwrong at all. lol
<Sepero> Asyed: It might be a restriction by the bios. I once had a problem like that on a laptop.
<rww> ubp123: okay. Do you still have a question we can help you with, then?
<Asyed> Sepero im using laptop too , and how dd you fix it?
<Guest56980> how do you find out what kernal you are using?
<Sepero> Asyed: Sell the laptop
<slytherin> Guest56980: uname -r
<ubp123> thanks.. upon going on chatting. if can get addtional questions.. let me ask more to you.. thanks
<Asyed> Sepero lol no other options ?
<Guest56980> thanks
<ubp123> i mean, nope lol
<Sepero> Asyed: Unfortunately not. You could stick to running Ubuntu in emulation perhaps.
<panesar_sandeep> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Guest56980> is there a way to downgrade the kernal?
<Sepero> Asyed: virtualbox or something
<Asyed> Sepero  or install it on driver C ,
<Sepero> Asyed: yea
<panesar_sandeep> is there way to create .iso or some other cd/dvd images of the packages...
<Sepero> Asyed: I assumed you wanted it to be dual boot
<slytherin> Guest56980: You can install two versions of kernel if that is what you are looking for.
<Guest56980> yes
<Guest56980> now how can i do that? this is for testing valve server since the latest error
<Asyed> Sepero true ,  wana test all before move to ubuntu ,
<panesar_sandeep> my dvd-rw is broke at the moment
<Guest56980> servers*
<panesar_sandeep> is there way to create .iso or some other cd/dvd images of the packages...my dvd-rw is broke at the moment
<Sepero> Asyed: ok
<panesar_sandeep> !aptoncd
<slytherin> panesar_sandeep: what does dvd-rw being broken has to do with creating an iso
<koshar2> panesar_sandeep personal repository
<Sepero> panesar_sandeep: say what?
<panesar_sandeep> slytherin, so that i can create an iso img of the packages and give to my friend via usb pn drv
<max82fr> can anyone help me with Ipod Touch? Please
<Sepero> !mkiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkiso
<central> hello,
<Sepero> !info mkiso
<ubottu> Package mkiso does not exist in intrepid
<koshar2> panesar_sandeep https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<Guest56980> how can i install a different kernal?
<Sepero> arg
<koshar2> panesar_sandeep it need not be an image, just a dir on the usb device is sufficient
<Sepero> panesar_sandeep: You want an iso making program?
<Guest56980> what was the kernal version before 2.6.27?
<remoteCTRL> anyone got experience with setfacl on nfs volumes?
<koshar2> Guest56980 upgrade, compile , wait for new release.
<Guest56980> 2.6.18 right?
<ubp123> dont you know of the best burn tool or writing tool for the ubuntu machines ? while somebody saying K3B or KB3 is one of best tools ????
<rhythmsoup> ubp123: Brasero is good
<Guest56980> no.. how can i downgrade to 2.6.18?
<koshar2> Guest56980 before was 2.6.26
<central> please can you help on that... from the last update was yesterday my touch pad mouse of my laptop a acer aspire 4720 stop to work... how to fix that please..?
<Guest56980> well.. i need to get 2.6.18
<ubp123> thanks rhythmsoup
<panesar_sandeep> koshar2, thank you.
<max82fr> I m really losing patience with that stupid ipod touch that doesn t work on Ubuntu
<rhythmsoup> !Brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Brasero
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: what are you trying to do with the iPod?
<salax> hello, how to register my nick name? newbe here in irc
<ubp123> is that correct name of the writing tool.. BrasSero ???
<koshar2> ubp123 i like k3b
<Guest56980> how can i downgrade the kernal to 2.6.18?
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup> i simply wnat to be able to use it via USB just like i was on windows
<ubp123> okie.. thanks for info koshar2
<suzao> ziroday: yes
<koshar2> Guest56980 you may still have the option of booting a previous kernel from grub
<Sepero> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1481 kB, installed size 7708 kB
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup>do u have one?
<geekening> salax
<suzao> DinkyDogg: it offers higher resolutions but not 1280x1024 (offers higher than that though)
<corinth> Anyone know how to enable notification sounds in Empathy?
<Guest56980> im running ubuntu from inside windows.. you know the option when you install?
<suzao> ok
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: i can transfer files to an iPod using Rhythm box, it works with my wife little ipod
<ubp123> thanks ubottu..i will try to use it later
<koshar2> Guest56980 vm or wubi?
<Guest56980> wubi
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup>doesn t work with the ipod touch
<mejobloggs> Does this mean my floppy is dead or something?
<mejobloggs> mejobloggs@fatso:~$ sudo fdformat /dev/fd0
<mejobloggs> Double-sided, 80 tracks, 18 sec/track. Total capacity 1440 kB.
<mejobloggs> Formatting ... done
<FloodBot1> mejobloggs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mejobloggs> Verifying ... Read: : Input/output error
<mejobloggs> Problem reading cylinder 0, expected 18432, read -1
<max82fr> i can t believe no one has an ipod touch apart from me
<mejobloggs> oops
<koshar2> Guest56980 may i ask why you beleive you need an earlier kernel
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: when you plug in your iPod does it show up on the desktop as mounted?
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup>it shows as a camera
<Sepero> mejobloggs: Yes, "IO" error = dead
<mejobloggs> :(
<central> ???
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: and you want to transfer pictures to / from it? sorry i assumed it was music
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup>everything just like in windows, videos too
<Sepero> mejobloggs: I wish I could give you my old ones. I just threw away like 30 yesterday.
<Guest56980> so does any one know how i can down grade the kernal?
<Sepero> mejobloggs: Most of them never used
<Guest56980> using wubi?
<mejobloggs> Sepero hah yeah. this was like... the only one in the whole house i could find
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup> im lost and annoyed really. can t get it to work
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: have you tried asking on the ubuntu forums? or searching on there?
<koshar2> Guest56980 i dont know what the default kernel version was for the first version of ubuntu that featured wubi but its possable you may not be able to, why do you want an earlier kernel?
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup>i tried everything. it s crazy no one's able to help
<ubp123> speaking of down grade.. some of here can down grade to the not xor display..free86 display lol ???
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: im not sure how recent the iPod touch is, im not 100% au fait with all of apples products
<Guest56980> i installed ubuntu inside windows but i dont know how to downgrade the kernal..
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: if its an old device then chance are the is a driver available
<max82fr> rhythmsoup> a year old or so
<oCean_> Guest56980: Ubuntu works very well with iPods, except the iPod Touch, iPhone, and any other future generation
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: if its more recent then usually windows drivers appear first (im speaking very generally here)
<oCean_> Guest56980: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto
<max82fr> Does anyone have an IPOD TOUCH in here? Please?
<Guest56980> what? i didnt ask about ipods
<oCean_> Guest56980: sorry max82fr ^^
<Guest56980> i asked about how to downgrade the kernal
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: see oCean_ reply ^
<Guest56980> np haha
<max82fr> thank
<ubp123> originally, what's ipod..i didnt know of it for linux usage..is it free of charge to use ipod ?
<max82fr> s
<max82fr> ubp123> if u get it to work, let me know
<mih> cups anyone ?!
<ubp123> ?
<mih> cups + kerberos
<max82fr> im really desperate with this issue
<ubp123> max82fr.. not using the said ipod at home ? lol
<max82fr> <ubp123> what>?
<Sepero> max82fr: I'd help if I could. sry
<max82fr> <Sepero> thanks
<max82fr> I can t believe no one has one here!
<ubp123> in short, i would do with my unknow usb memory for my linux machine at home
<Sepero> Guest56980: Downgrading the kernel is easy
<oCean_> max82fr: did you read the article i send -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto
<max82fr> <oCean_> yes about 10 000 times
<oCean_> max82fr: it's not gonna work
<Sepero> Guest56980: Just install the kernel you want, then uninstall all others.
<max82fr> <oCean_> i don t know what to do
<Sepero> Guest56980: and reboot
<max82fr> gotta get rid of Ubuntu and go back to windows if nothing works like that
<ubp123> lol
<mih> problem with cups + kerberos, anyone pls ?
<max82fr> help me please people
<arvind_khadri> !ask | mih
<ubottu> mih: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubp123> it sounds my unknow cheap usb device is enough anytime at my home use lol
<rww> !helpme | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: thing is though its not really ubuntu's "fault" that iPod touch isnt supported, the vendors should ring-fence in their hardware to certain OSes, but I understand your fustration
<rhythmsoup> should = shouldnt
<ubp123> but this slow repeated silly questions are precious to go on chatting as a actual communications lol
<max82fr> <rhythmsoup>thanks
<arvind_khadri> !ipod | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rhythmsoup> max82fr: you can run a windows VM on ubuntu, to be honest i still have a couple of windows knocking around the home
<max82fr> lol
<rhythmsoup> running a whole VM just for one device seems a bit mad though I grant you
<Sepero> !ipodtouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipodtouch
<max82fr> <ubottu>done that but still doesn t work
<rhythmsoup> where i work we have to use a cisco IP phone and web conferencing software which only runs on windows
<mih> ok, I have ubuntu intrepid, with cups 1.3.8, kerberos joined the AD domain, and an xp mahine from which I want to print to the linux box, where I want to have a release point : domain user from windows should enter the password again, for releasing the job on ubuntu.
<arvind_khadri> !samba| mih
<ubottu> mih: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest56980> i have installed ubuntu inside windows but i want to downgrade the kernal.. how do i do that?
<arvind_khadri> Guest56980, while you get the grub menu boot into the older kernel
<Guest56980> wait! i understand!
<Guest56980> haha im silly
<CTShadow> how do i block all web sites (except some) for certain users
<rhythmsoup> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<ubp123> older kernel were wrong and weak to this years chatting use ? oops.. somebody disconnecting the ports or the users from he or her computer ??? lol
<Sepero> .
<Sepero> !whatsup > Sepero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsup
<Sepero> !firefox > Sepero
<ubottu> Sepero, please see my private message
<Guest56980> !dualboot > guest56980
<ubottu> Guest56980, please see my private message
<max82fr> when i plug my ipod, amarok says: Media Device: No mounted iPod found
<Sepero> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubp123> i love sreamripper with streamtuner lol
<Sepero> max82fr: That wasn't for you. I was just checking what ubottu would say
<hotte> good morning @ all ;)
<NiDo_> Hi all. Guys any idea where to get some information about "Installation Design Document builder" ?  ty. :)
<rhythmsoup> morning hotte
<ubp123> gm, hotte
<max82fr> and Gtkpod says: Error initialising iPod: Couldn't find the iPod firewire ID
<Sepero> NiDo_: websearch?
<hotte> i have a problem with dcc pending on xchat, but at pidgin everything works with dcc. any one knows this pproblem?
<ubp123> can we watch the appletv with ubuntu os ?, i mean for nothing ?
<NiDo_> Sepero: nothing usefull there so far. Looks like its not something popular. No information to find.
<rhythmsoup> i didnt think anything apple was free :D
<max82fr> <ubp123> yep what else. LOL
<Guest56980> how do i download kernal 2.6.18?
<trokep> Hi, I'm looking for help on importing address books into Evolution. There does not seem to be any way of mapping from a file format such as .csv into Evolution. Can anyone help me?
<rhythmsoup> !Evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Evolution
<ubp123> as far as kernel itself.. all linux have been listed at the linux office for download regradless of any distribuers like ubuntu or debian i suppose
<Riya> what is the use of aircrack
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rhythmsoup> trokep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution
<CTShadow> how do i block all web sites (except some) for certain users
<rhythmsoup> Riya: i think aircrack is for testing the security of your own wireless networks its a "hacking tool"
<ubp123> peeping the system like those at icq or yahoo messengers lol
<rhythmsoup> CTShadow: is this on one single machine?
<arvind_khadri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321879 trokep
<CTShadow> rhythmsoup: yes, it's an ltsp-server
<Sepero> CTShadow: OpenDNS.com
<rhythmsoup> CTShadow: oh sorry I was going to suggest a browser plugin I dont know of any server tools
<BobSapp> How do i determine the number of bytes on a  dvdrom?
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: sounds like you want a netnanny style app
<Guest56980> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Lokesh> can you plz tell me how to join a new room...what to type here....i want to go to wine room....
<Sepero> Lokesh: /join #roomname
<vfrc> type /join #winehq
<ActionParsnip> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9.7-2 (intrepid), package size 462 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: i've never herard about netnanny
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: its a windows app but im searching for it in conjuction with ubuntu to see of there is an equiv
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: but it looks cool
<Lokesh> thanks i m there
<ubp123> in the wine room..any other linux distributing systems ? lol
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: you can block them on the system with hosts file redirecting the ip to 127.0.0.1 but thats for all users
<CTShadow> !netnanny
<max82fr> people, how do i get the list of chat rooms available please????
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netnanny
<Sepero> CTShadow: www.opendns.com
<oCean_> max82fr: using xchat? Server > List of channels
<max82fr> <oCean_> yep, how do u do that?
<ActionParsnip> !channels | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<oCean_> max82fr: go to menu Server, choose option List of channels
<BobSapp> ah i  found it
<BobSapp> cdrecord -toc
<max82fr> <oCean_> there is no option in my Server menu
<savvas> CTShadow: looking for child attendance software?
<max82fr> oki found it sorry
<max82fr> <oCean_> found it
<salax> hello, how to register my nick name? newbe here in irc
<ubp123> what's that child attandance.. the application for taking care of kids ?
<disappearedng> Hey what's the command to extract pls-ap10dvd.r00
<oCean_> ubp123: :)
<ubp123> lol oops
<disappearedng> any1?
<ActionParsnip> !nick | salax
<ubottu> salax: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> !rar | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<disappearedng> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<salax> ActionParsnip, tq
<nijan> Hello, this might be a common problem: I ve installed alsa and everything, but I still have silent speakers despite the fact I get no error message, I made louder anything on alsamix and everything start working well if I use headphones or external speakers. Any clue?
<savvas> CTShadow: take a look at https://www.opendns.com/start/ - you can add opendns nameservers (free) that you can use to block your network from "bad" websites
<ZachFlem> whats a good pdf viewer?
<oCean_> ubp123: software/filters to prevent children to access certain websites, certain content
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | ZachFlem
<ubottu> ZachFlem: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<savvas> ZachFlem: evince
<ZachFlem> thanks =)
<ronin_> wow ubuntu 8.04.2 install kept stoping at 85 in vimo installed I kept trying gave up went to cook dinner came back finished dinner was about to turn the pc off and it started going again... about 45 minutes after stopping... wth!
<ActionParsnip> ZachFlem: i use acroread myself
<savvas> ZachFlem: ZachFlem pdf reader (evince) is pre-installed, just double click on it :)
<ActionParsnip> ronin_: is it installing or downloading?
<disappearedng> so I just do a unrar e file.r00 and it will automatically unrar all of it ?
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: yes
<disappearedng> ok cause I think one of them is corrupted
<ronin_> it was installing... network was disconected after the first tie it failed
<Sepero> ZachFlem: gpdf is the default for gnome
<ubp123> what's the file for ajusding such inconvinices..for the sake of choice of the right sound card ?
<savvas> disappearedng: did you install rar or unrar first?
<disappearedng> yeah
<disappearedng> it's unraring I am just watining
<savvas> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> ronin_: ah, if its only downloading you can stop it, the net break may have caused a bad package
<CTShadow> savvas: that looks cool, bu can i also block the sites only for certain users?
<Sepero> ZachFlem: Or at least I thought it was??
<ronin_> i reformated all the partitions on each try must be something weird with the drive or the cd i thinks
<[[thufir]]> how do you install sockstat?
<oCean_> Sepero: evince is (default reader)
<savvas> CTShadow: er.. I think you need dansguardian or squid for that
<ZachFlem> np, got it sorted, thanks all =)
<Sepero> ZachFlem: kk, evince
<joerack> is there a Swfobject for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !find swf
<ubottu> Found: librfxswf-dev, libswf-perl, libswfdec-0.6-90, libswfdec-0.6-90-dbg, libswfdec-0.6-dev (and 13 others)
<sprinkmeier_> ronin_, did you run mediacheck?
<OrangeKyo> hi, when i start up ubuntu, it does routine check of drive sdb1 and hangs. i have to press esc to make it skip.  there might be something wrong with my filesystem, and i think i should do fsck. but i have to unmount the drive first? how do i do fsck on my linux drive?
<ActionParsnip> !info swfobject
<ubottu> Package swfobject does not exist in intrepid
<ubp123> that dangurdian..is it proxy ?
<joerack> !info swfobject
<ubottu> Package swfobject does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> OrangeKyo: boot to root recovery partition or run it from live cd
<savvas> ubp123: apt-cache show dansguardian
<OrangeKyo> ok got it
<OrangeKyo> thank you
<ubp123> thanks for info, savvas
<CTShadow> savvas: is there a good tutorial, how to configure those programs. i have already tried a bit with those, but never acchieved the wished result
<apadox> when you live boot ubuntu is it posible to copy some files to ramdisk then to free your cd cdrive so you can  burn cd
<ubp123> while the squid was a famous proxy lol
<juro> from the command line, how can I find out which process is taking how much memory, sorted by memory usage?
<ActionParsnip> ubp123: and snort
<ActionParsnip> juro: top
<balrog__> is there an easy way to downgrade from ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server?
<mih> cups + kerberos problem
<ubp123> hmmm you are an admin who is using such managiment cute pig software ?? great, ActionParsnip
<juro> ActionParsnip, top tells me that over 3GB/4GB of memory is used but the percentages are too low to add up to that
<Sepero> balrog__: install ubuntu-server package?
<ActionParsnip> ubp123: i dont use it, i just know of it
<Guest56980> where can i download kernal 2.6.18?
<balrog__> Sepero: does that get rid of ubuntu-desktop?
<ubp123> okie ???
<ActionParsnip> balrog__: desktop to server isnt really an upgrade or downgrade
<vfrc> @ juro: use top or htop in cli to see process mem/cpu use
<Sepero> balrog__: uninstall ubuntu-desktop package?
<savvas> ubp123, CTShadow: there is also a simple firewall program, check ApplicationS > Add/Remove > search for "Firewall configuration" or simply "firewall" and see what your options are for a nice graphical user interface (GUI) :)
<ActionParsnip> !find 2.6.18
<ubottu> File 2.6.18 found in aircrack-ng, kernel-patch-atopacct, kernel-patch-atopcnt, kernel-patch-viewos, linux-patch-lustre (and 2 others)
<ActionParsnip> Guest56980: do you mean 2.6.28?
<juro> vfrc, htop looks good - thanx
<Guest56980> no
<balrog__> ActionParsnip: well, true, but i wanted to say that i wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop and all graphical utilities
<Guest56980> i want to test out the valve bug on server using the kernal 2.6.18
<ubp123> you know.. before fixing my policy on how to use my ubuntu machine.. i cannot touch any my firewall setting.. because it may cause any addtional pandora ouches lol
<_ruben> www.kernel.org
<Guest56980> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<balrog__> Sepero: i did that and when i try to autoclean with synaptic, it warns me that i might my system unusable.  does that warning just mean im going to lose the GUI?  i think it tries to remove stuff like acpi...
<ActionParsnip> Guest56980: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657
<kyledr> video output to TV plugs and plays fine except when i play a video with mplayer it doesn't show up. any idea why? it's a radeon x700 mobile card
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | balrog__
<ubottu> balrog__: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<gumpert345> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ubp123> thnks ubottu.. we are or myself is one of humanbeing in chatting not using any bots at my compueter..then we cannot stop our emotions anyway
<ActionParsnip> balrog__: use that to remove all the grphical stuff which will leave you with a commnd line based system
<Sepero> balrog__: do not allow your syste to become unusable
<BobSapp> wtf jaunty jackalope?
<joerack> !info swfobject
<ubottu> Package swfobject does not exist in intrepid
<BobSapp> man that doesnt sound stable as ibex
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<monkey_d_luffy> I plugged in an USB flash drive and my kde autorun popup didn't show up. I'm using KDE 3.5.      dmseg shows the device is detected. Is the problem with udev? hal? pmount?  I've restarted udev and hal, no change!    Any ideas on what's the problem?
<Sepero> balrog__: I suggest startin with simple stuff like uninstall xserver
<joerack> is there anything "like" swfobject for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> joerack: whats it do
<apadox> when you live boot ubuntu is it posible to copy some files to ramdisk then to free your cd cdrive so you can  burn cd
<vfrc> does anyone know of a good *batch* mkv to avi converter similar to windows alltoavi?
<joerack> ActionParsnip: it embeds swf in blogs like wordpress
<ActionParsnip> vfrc: make a script
<Stevethepirate> Good program to record whats happening on the screen into a video?
<BobSapp> apadox: I dont think so, since alot of the programs would probably run from the cdrom
<Stevethepirate> I recall a program called screencast a while back.
<Stevethepirate> But i'd prefer something in the repos
<kyledr> how do i get video output to work with mplayer to a projector or tv? normal stuff works but not mplayer or vlc or stuff like that
<Sepero> vfrc: linux users take a single commands and turn them into scripts
<oCean_> Stevethepirate: recordmydesktop
<BobSapp> apadox: try something like puppy linux, that boots from the cd and exists only in ram, so you can then burn cds or do whatever you like
<apadox> thx BobSapp
<nijan> Excuse me, how to auto-login using xfce Dm (gdm I suppose)
<Stevethepirate> oCean_: LOL, ta.
<ubp123> could you install mplayer at ubuntu without touching other audio systems, Kyledr ?
<Sepero> vfrc: Microsoft users need special programs for many things that linux users normally create a simple script for.
<oCean_> Stevethepirate: what's in a name, right? :p
<Stevethepirate> Hell yeah.
<ActionParsnip> vfrc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011091
<kyledr> ubp123: what?
<balrog__> Sepero: but, xserver-input-kbd is important, right?
<ActionParsnip> vfrc: use one of those lines in conjunction with find -exec, hugely powerful
<Sepero> balrog__: Not if your not going to be using xwindows
<ubp123> i has asked you if you can finish your installing mplayer at ubuntu machine without any problem
<Sepero> balrog__: You only need that package for a gui
<juro> vfrc, thanks - htop does the trick
<vfrc> Action & sepero: i have tried making a script but keep hitting walls. i cannot get mencoder to recognise mkv's. when trying a script for ffmpeg i cant get it to select subtitles in the mkv
<ubp123> am asking Kyledr..
<kyledr> ubp123: i successfully installed mplayer. it works fine, but not to a projector
<vfrc> juro: np
<balrog__> Sepero: okay, thanks!
<britmap> apadox: or http://insert.cd is another small linux - use the "toram" boot option to free up the cd drive (or make a USB boot stick!)
<balrog__> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help and the link
<vfrc> Action: thanks ill give some of those a go
<ubp123> thanks for info, and on the projector...unable to guess any regardign ubuntu matter
<Sepero> vfrc: Converting videos can be a challenge, it is true.
<Sepero> vfrc: Lemme have a look at the manpage real quick. I'm pretty familiar with mplayer
<ActionParsnip> vfrc: you'll want something like: fin . -name "*.mkv" -exec <stuff> \;
<ActionParsnip> vfrc: use {} to signify the found file
<ActionParsnip> vfrc: fin == find (typo)
<Guest84547> um
<Guest84547> how do i change the kernal version using windows boot loader? im using windows vista boot loader
<apadox> my notebook doesnt allow to boot from usb so is it possible to install ubuntu on usb but use live cd to mount usb than boot from it
<Chousuke> vfrc: remember to wrap the {} in quotes so it won't break if it has spaces
<histo> Guest84547: does the windows boot loader point to grub?
<Guest84547> no no i installed ubuntu inside windows
<iceman_> How can I play 'gnome-chess' online?
<Guest84547> using windows xp boot loader i could get to the option but i cant now
<histo> Guest84547: so how do you boot linux then?
<Sepero> vfrc: What command did you use with mencoder?
<Guest84547> it appears in windows boot loader..
<ActionParsnip> Guest84547: i'd use grub instead as its waaaaay more flexible than ntldr
<BrixSat> hello
<histo> Guest84547: well after its selected it should say something along the lines of hit esc for grub menu
<vfrc> Action: thanks for the help. im still somewhat new to bash scripting so ill have a read around and find how to implement ur solution
<iceman_> When I click "Network Game" it says "Profile: Disconnected" and has no option to connect
<Guest84547> hmmmm 1 sec while i see if that works
<ActionParsnip> !usb | apadox
<ubottu> apadox: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BrixSat> hello my friends! im a stupid programer addicted to mycrosoft products :( blame me for that ! i program in visual basic in visual studio and i would like to know something equal to linux!
<ubp123> regarding wireless lan availablity..dont you have any free wirells lan spots for ubuntu users ?
<ubp123> wireless lan spots
<Sepero> vfrc: This looks about right: mencoder -of avi -o file.avi file.mkv
<vfrc> Sepero: thanks. im just looking for the script i have been using
<apadox> ActionParsnip: i know that, i was asking if I can boot from cd just to mount that usb and continue booting from there without need for usb because my notebook doesn-t support booting from usb
<BobSapp> BrixSat: Did you forget to add the "h" to your nick?
<ActionParsnip> apadox:  dont believe so, what netbook / laptop is it?
<Sepero> vfrc: Scripting is the easy part, I can do that for you. Do you have the code to convert 1 video from mkv to avi?
<ActionParsnip> Sepero: the link i gave has some tasty goodness in that area
<Sepero> ActionParsnip: ok
<BrixSat> BobSapp: H to my nick? BrixShet? :p
<vfrc> Sepero: do u mean the code i have been using? im just looking for that now
<apadox> ActionParsnip: toshiba satellite
<monkey_d_luffy> I plugged in an USB flash drive and my kde autorun popup didn't show up. I'm using KDE 3.5.      dmseg shows the device is detected!  cat /proc/bus/usb shows the device!    I've also restarted udev and hal, no change!  lshal --monitor also shows the device!  I've also updated pmount to 0.9.19!   What is the problem?     What is the "glue" with kde that is now broken??? Any ideas?
<BobSapp> BrixSat: but i think there is a unix port of the .net framework its called mono http://www.monodevelop.com/MonoDevelop_1.0_Released
<apadox> ActionParsnip: i was thinkig boot from cd just to start menu than edit boot options to continue booting from cd files ect. . can it be done
<BrixSat> i dont need the frame work, i  need something i can use to program and easy as vb.net
<ghm33> someone pls help me my ubuntu 8.10 on my msi wind u100x completely does not connect to anything, incldg wifi. what should i check?
<CTShadow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Azzco> pulseaudio does not recognize my usb headset as a output device (it did yesterday) is there something I can do? (alsamixer recognizes the headset properly)
<BobSapp> BrixSat: then try eclipse, ive never used vb.net sorry.
<BrixSat> :)
<BobSapp> what you need is an ide
<BrixSat> vb.net is like drag and drop
<mogul218> i installed ubuntu using wubi and allocated 10gb in the same partition as windows.......how can i make the allocation bigger?
<sleepy_cat> nick /c_nick
<Sepero> Azzco: You could uninstall all pulseaudio packages. But I would recommend you record which ones you remove, just in case.
<ghm33> what do i check if my ubuntu 8.10 laptop networking not connecting to any network incldg wifi?
<ghm33> i have tried starting / stopping / restarting networking
<ubp123> when your using some other audio like Rhythmnboix (?) your pulseaudio file might created at /tmp ????
<Azzco> Sepero, is there some way to duplicate output between devices with alsa then? (Would like to hear amarok for example in both headset and normal device and that was possible with PA yesterday when headset was recognized.)
<BrixSat> another question! i have to make sudo modprobe ath5k  && sudo athload ath5k every time i need wifi can i automate it?
<ActionParsnip> apadox: apparently, as soon as you turn the device on hold down f12 and you may be able to choose usb to boot
<trokep> part
<trokep> #part
<maxagaz> does someone know something about touch screen and ubuntu, does it work well together ? does it need special video card and drivers ?
<Sepero> Azzco: I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> apadox: you may be able to use the alternate cd to get  a prompt then fire up grub from there
<ActionParsnip> apadox: i get what you mean though, its a weird one
<ghm33> pls help networking does not work incldg wifi what do i check am using 8.10
<vfrc> Sepero: found the ffmpeg command. it converts the video and audio fine but doesnt grab subtitles
<Azzco> Sepero, why did you recomend removing pulse audio?
<vfrc> Sepero: -r 29.97 -vcodec libxvid -vtag XVID -s 320x240 -aspect 4:3 -maxrate 1800k -b 1500k -qmin 3 -qmax 5 -bufsize 4096 -mbd 2 -bf 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 48000 -ab 128k -ac 2
<Sepero> Azzco: Because alsa can work fine without pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> apadox: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/15/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/#more-680
<ghm33> pls help networking does not work incldg wifi what do i check am using 8.10
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, pulseaudio is yuck :)
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: is it usb or internal?
<vfrc> Sepero: those are the options i have been using in conjunction with the preceding ffmpeg infile.mkv outfile.avi
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, internal
<Sepero> vfrc: I assume you tried the option "-scodec copy"?
<BrixSat> ghm33:  what do you want is to put your wifi card to work?
<Sepero> vfrc: To copy the subtitles?
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: lspci will identify it for oyu
<ghm33> BrixSat, wifi and lan not working
<Azzco> arvind_khadri, yeah I know. But I can't find any other way to start my games with my headset as output
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, 8.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: if you get a result from: sudo iwlist scan then its installed ok. if no devices support scanning you will need to find out how to driver it up
<BrixSat> ghm33:  do youy have enabled restricted drivers?
<vfrc> Sepero: yeah but from my understanding, scodec is asking for a subtitle file as opposed to grabbing a subtitle stream from the mkv
<Azzco> arvind_khadri, yupp
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, my laptop is msi wind u100x, used to connect fine lan and wifi, just stopped for no apparent reason
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, my headset didnt work with pulse i shifted to alsa.... if you want you can try my blog on how to setup alsa...
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: then read through: dmesg | less
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, done, what am i looking for
<Sepero> vfrc: If the mkv has the subtitles in it, then they should be copied with the option "-scodec copy".
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: its a big read but will identify our hardware coming up and getting installed, if you recently did a kernel upgrade then this could be the cause
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: just any errors or warnings
<Azzco> arvind_khadri, itech7?
<BrixSat> i have to run sudo modprobe ath5k  && sudo athload ath5k to get wifi every time, can i automate it?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: sure, whack it i a script
<ubp123> as far as using Linux.. alsa sound system is best subject to disavailable the soundcard manufacturers's original dirvers ??
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, whats that?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: top line should be: #!/bin/sh
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: second line is your command you just gave
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  and what about the sudo comands? will it accetp?
<CTShadow> how can i block all web sites except a few on a per-user base? the server is an ltsp-server
<Azzco> arvind_khadri, just googled arvind blog ubuntu. Guess that was not it, can you link me to the blog you mentioned?
<Sepero> vfrc: The -scodec argument takes a codec name, not a file.
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: save the file and chmod +x it
<vfrc> Sepero: do you think a subtitle stream can be specified in the case where there are multiple streams or the default is 0?
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: if you run sudo <script name> it will authorise the rest
<BobSapp> if you call sudo for the script it should be ok shouldnt it?
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, am reading thru it but youre right about being a long read
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  but i wanted it automated :D
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, cant really see anything peculiar
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: it will be, just skim
<Daft_Punk> if i want to block a file type from ever coming to my system via IM, irc, website or whatever, (say .exe file) how could I do that?
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, http://techietipsandtricks.blogspot.com/2009/02/reverting-to-alsa-in-ubuntu-810.html
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, ok
<BrixSat> ActionParsnip:  like pc start and script automaticaly run
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: when should it automatically happen?
<ActionParsnip> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<oCean_> BrixSat: put the command in /etc/rc.local
<Sepero> vfrc: I would try your normal command, and just add "-scodec copy" into it.
<ActionParsnip> BrixSat: if they are in the /etc/rc.local they will be ran as root
<Sepero> vfrc: trial and error
<BrixSat> nice ;D
<arvind_khadri> oCean_, no thats a lazy hack BrixSat
<BrixSat> arvind_khadri:  why?
<vfrc> Sepero: true true. ill give scodec copy a try and if it works post a working script in the ubuntu forums. thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: life is a sequence of hacks
<Sepero> vfrc: ok
<RusHh> hello
<arvind_khadri> BrixSat, as rc.local is run as root and for modules you have /etc/modules
<BrixSat> so where should i put it?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: it needs removing then reinstalling
<RusHh> this channel only english discussion ?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: not ust installing
<BrixSat> i have in rc.local i hope it runs :+
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, one can be blacklisted...
<quibbler> RusHh: yes
<RusHh> emm how I can disable AWN..
<BrixSat> reboot to try ;D
<RusHh> and return old pannel
<CTShadow> how can i block all web sites except a few on a per-user base? the server is an ltsp-server
<Daft_Punk> if i want to block a file type from ever coming to my system via IM, irc, website or whatever, (say .exe file) how could I do that?
<CTShadow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tracer-> # Appears as KEVIN
<BrixSat> CTShadow:  use on firefox a plugin for that
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: sudo modprobe ath5k  && sudo athload ath5k
 * adiktd Listens To -  .:::{  Don Goliath: The Refixes Bootleg - Come Around Refix (Feat. Collie Budz)   -[04:12m/153kbps/44kHz] }:::.
<talto1> hey...!
<RusHh> ask me please.
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: those are the commands
<ActionParsnip> !ask | RusHh
<ubottu> RusHh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<talto1> anyone knows whats worng here? tar -zcf --exclude=/var/www/other/pub /home/server/backups/local_backups/04-03-09__13_32/www/var_www_04-03-09__13_32.tar.gz /var/www/
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, ok got it...
<RusHh> sorry :D
<RusHh> Tell me please
<talto1> tar: --exclude=/var/www/other/pub: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<talto1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ActionParsnip> RusHh: to disable awn, remove it from wherever you added it to make it run
<talto1> but its exits
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, cant really see anything peculiar re my dmesg | less
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, or at least anything to do with networking
<ActionParsnip> RusHh: if you ant it to go away for now just close it or kill its process
<Azzco> arvind_khadri, that helped a bit. now I've got my headset set as default device. but I guess I can allways just switch back default, reload alsa and start when I want to use my other device. :)
<futurama140> I want to switch back to windows but my bios no longer detects my CD drives, can someone help me fix that?
<Sepero> CTShadow: If the users have any intelligence, they will just circumvent it anyway.
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: ok then try: sudo lshw -C network
<CTShadow> BrixSat: my boss said he would like to have a solution like iptables or someting like that. i have already suggested that plugin
<C-S-B> futurama140, switch back to what?
<futurama140> windows
<futurama140> xp
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: i dont think iptables will look at the user accessing
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, cool ... i never tried switching back.. i hate pulseaudio
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, done, what is this?
<C-S-B> i heard you but why?
<C-S-B> futurama140, check your boot order in the bios
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: its not an ubuntu problem then is it
<simplexio> futurama140: if bios dosent detect cdrom drive, chech your cables (and bios if cdrom is disabled)
<CTShadow> Sepero: right, that would be the next point
<oCean_> talto1: put the --exclude= at end of command
<ActionParsnip> !ot | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: i think there is: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu.html
<vak> hi all
<futurama140> ubuntu screwed up my MBR from what ive heard and i dont know how to fix it
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, please comment on the blog if you dont mind :)
<adiktd> ne1 in here love dirty dirty dnb?
<adiktd> of so pm me
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, I get a network unclaimed and network disabled, followed by a description of my network controller and devices..
<vak> what DNS client is likely to be used in Ubuntu 8.04.2?
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: but this just bocks all traffic
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: yeah just noticed, nice guide though
<oCean_> vak: dhclient
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: maybe you can add some more defined stuff to the command
<Daft_Punk> H3l1c0pt3r,
<Sepero> vak: dhcp3?
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, I get a network unclaimed and network disabled, followed by a description of my network controller and devices..
<lyhana8> hi, how can i define the name of a wget file using a pattenr ? like $i_filename.jpg
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: ok what does lspci say about one of your adapters, what make / model is the chip controlling it
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: could you recommend a good iptables tutorial? im not very good there
<ActionParsnip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: or man iptables if you want to go insane
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, the ethernet / networking controller? its a realtek semiconductor rtl8101e
<vak> oCean_: Sepero would it be the right entry: "/usr/sbin/dhcdbd --system" in process list?
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, wifi controller is rtl8187se
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=782267&page=2
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, opening, thank
<ghm33> s
<futurama140> Ubuntu recognizes my cd drive, but neither windows nor my BIOS detects the drives, it all worked perfectly fine before i installed ubuntu, my cords and cables are all firmly connected and i've tried several different disk drives, none of which work with anything but ubuntu now, can someone PLEASE help me?
<Sepero> vak: I can't say anything about what should be done because I don't know what the goal is.
<oCean_> vak: I have dhclient
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: thanks! have you already tried the gui applications?
<simplexio> futurama140: ? probably bios sees it because it works in linux,check boot order etc..
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: i dont use iptables with custm rules
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/322916
<vak> oCean_: Sepero OK. My issue: from today i get "connection timed out; no servers could be reached" from dig and nslookup. ALthough DNS server is pingable
<futurama140> simplexio: bios says cd drives are not connected or not present
<H3l1c0pt3r> has anyone used irssi before
<CTShadow> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<rww> !anyone | H3l1c0pt3r
<ubottu> H3l1c0pt3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<H3l1c0pt3r> lol
<RusHh> awn was disabled, but standart panel not found ^_^
<Sepero> vak: You want to change your DNS servers?
<RusHh> It`s magic..
<oCean_> vak: dhcdbd provides a D-Bus interface to dhclient, the DHCP client from ISC, so applications such as NetworkManager can query and control dhclient.
<RusHh> where is standart pannel (((
<H3l1c0pt3r> ok im using irssi for my irc client and i was wondering if there is an option (i couldnt find it in man) to align the names in a column so the typed text doesnt go under peoples nick names in chat, as well as everything starting at the same tabbed line (so its not so confusing to read)
<oCean_> vak: dhclient should be running though.
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, ???
<quibbler> RusHh: you have a panel on top of your screen?
<Azzco> arvind_khadri, I will, just tried out something :)
<arvind_khadri> Azzco, ok thanks :)
<oCean_> vak: maybe you need to release current lease, and renew
<RusHh> I deisable AWN, and panel not load.
<RusHh> screen
<futurama140> simplexio: i have four different cd drives and several sets of cables ive tried, yet my bios says that there is no cd drive connected, but ubuntu sees and uses the drives just fine, ive tried the drives in various combinations too
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: have you changed the master / slave jumpers on any of them
<vak> Sepero: No. I just would like to figure out where the problem is. First I'd like to figure out which DNS-resolving basis has my Ubuntu-box ;)
<vak> oCean_: so, would it be right to say it does the bind9's job? (bind9 doesnt seem to be running on my box, although dnsutils are installed)
<futurama140> actionparsnip: no i havent
<simplexio> futurama140: strange problem...
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: if they are PATA you will need one master and one slave on each controller
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, how do i boot using recovery mode? it suggest i do that
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: make sure each has power
<adantan_alex> hey can i use a centOS kernal for ubuntu?
<vak> oCean_: how to do it? could I just restart some service?
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: reboot pc, start pressing ESC, grub menu will show up and you can select recovery mode for your kerne
<ActionParsnip> l
<quibbler> RusHh: alt+F2  gnome-panel
 * vak is fearing that daemon restart will kill next remote access even...
<futurama140> actionparsnip: they dont have jumpers actually
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: try just having one CD drive for now, then add the others in slowly
<Sepero> vak: I think he means disconnect/reconnect to the internet
<adantan_alex> hey can i use a centOS kernal for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: are they PATA?
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, thanks
<oCean_> vak: you do have remote access? So the box has a valid ip?
<vak> oCean_: yes
<ActionParsnip> adantan_alex: no as the centos kernel is compiled for centos
<futurama140> no, SATA
<rww> adantan_alex: No. If you somehow manage to do it anyway, it'll probably break, cause problems, and not be supported by us or centos anyway.
<futurama140> erm, wait, yes they are PATA
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: then i garuntee they will have a jumper on the back
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: to set master or slave
<adantan_alex> ok
<oCean_> vak: hmmm. I was about to suggest restart networking, but that is not an option since you have remote access... Indeed you *may* loose access completely
<adantan_alex> is there a 2.6.18 for ubuntu?
<futurama140> ok currently i have one drive in, i can see the jumper clearly and it is in the master position
<vak> oCean_, Sepero: may restarting of  /etc/init.d/dhcdbd help?
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: on one ribbon you have a master and a slave, if you have 2 masters or 2 slaves on a ribbon they will conflict and you wont see either
<vak> oCean_, Sepero: or it is also could kill remote access?
<rww> adantan_alex: not in any supported releases of Ubuntu, no. That kernel's pretty dang old.
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sepero> vak: Just about anything you do will kill remote access.
<vak> grrr...
<oCean_> vak: I could not say. Is the /etc/resolv.conf may out of date?
<glandon> ok does anyone know how to configure a mic on ubuntu, i can here it through my speakers but its not capturing the sound when i use pidgion, or amsn, or skype, or sound recorder
<Sepero> vak: I would just restart the system.
<glandon> im running 8.04
<adantan_alex> ok
<vak> oCean_: hm, I can't believe ISP could just change things without letting me know... also just called them. they say their lovely "we have changed *nothing* !"
<H3l1c0pt3r> I have an icon on my tray (vuze icon) and it has white on the top/bottomof the icon but not the sides, how can i fix this? screenshot: http://i44.tinypic.com/345on4j.png
<oCean_> vak: there is no dhclient process running? I *think* it should be running.
<rww> H3l1c0pt3r: (going back to your irssi thing) I don't see a way to do it in irssi's /set config stuff, but it looks like it might be possible with themeing... but that's a little complicated. Maybe ask in #irssi?
<glandon> can anyone help me configure my mic
<H3l1c0pt3r> rww: ok ill try that
<RusHh> who enable standart taskbar in ubuntu (
<RusHh> how*
<vladuz976> my sound suddenly stopped working. anybody else have the same issue?
<disappearedng> hey what should I do when my unrar complains that Write error in the file pls-ap10dvd.iso  Program aborted  File too large
<vak> oCean_: hm i don't think any process/dsaemon with this name ("dhclient") has been running since last year...
<itangelo> hi
<RusHh> hi
<ActionParsnip> RusHh: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/gnome-task-bar-missing-/28664.html
<quibbler> RusHh: do you now have a panel?
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, hi still no network for me
<oCean_> vak: you could try /etc/init.d/network (or networking, whatever it's called) with start option (not stop) and see if that *maybe* renews the dhcp lease. But still a bit tricky if your only access is remote
<Riya> ones install my windows cant boot .what i will do ?
<H3l1c0pt3r> I have an icon on my tray (vuze icon) and it has white on the top/bottomof the icon but not the sides, how can i fix this? screenshot: http://i44.tinypic.com/345on4j.png
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, i notice when i use network tools and check network device eth0, that it only lists ipv6
<ActionParsnip> !grub | riya
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, shouldnt it also list ipv4 ?
<ubottu> riya: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: that may be why, it should list ip4
<Sepero> oCean_: restart
<oCean_> Sepero: no, that would stop it first
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, any idea how to get that to happen ?
<oCean_> Sepero: vak you just want to try 'start' to see if (any) (not) running dhcp client process renews the lease
<Sepero> oCean_: I still say just reboot. Seems like a fluke to me.
<Myrtti> !screen H3l1c0pt3r
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RusHh> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<Riya> in grub window  is not loading ,i getting "insert boot floppy or cd " msg
<Myrtti> !screen | H3l1c0pt3r
<ubottu> H3l1c0pt3r: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<max82fr> IPOD TOUCH Help please??
<glandon> Does anyone know how to configure a mic so that ubuntu will capture the sound not just play it over the speakers? please help me on this i have been trying for two days and havnt gotten it
<disappearedng> hey what should I do when my unrar complains that Write error in the file pls-ap10dvd.iso  Program aborted  File too large
<ActionParsnip> Riya: then reinstall grub from the live cd
<vak> oCean_, Sepero:  "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" gave its "OK" but the problem remains...
<ActionParsnip> Riya: if windows isnt loading you need to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.list
<ActionParsnip> disappearedng: what file system is the partition you are writing the iso to?
<saurabh> how to install vmware in ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<uruviel_> Hey I'd like to downgrade bluetooth from 8.10 to 8.04 since I can't get serial connection PAN to work with a no-passkey Gumstix computer
<H3l1c0pt3r> I have an icon on my tray (vuze icon) and it has white on the top/bottomof the icon but not the sides, how can i fix this? screenshot: http://i44.tinypic.com/345on4j.png
<oCean_> max82fr: not sure whether you've seen this one, but I think it is really your only option. Since everything else points in the direction that touch/ubuntu combination won't work. The howto (with jailbreak stuff) is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<uruviel_> Been sitting at it for hours and even the hcid.conf is gone so how does one downgrade the entire bt support ?
<disappearedng> ActionParsnip: ext2
<max82fr> <oCean yeah it s the same one that i read so many times
<glandon> ok can anyone direct me to where i can get help configuring my mic
<oCean_> max82fr: ok. Then I really think there are no other options.
<max82fr> LOL
<max82fr> someone out there must know
<Psykus> hi, trying to use the livecd portion of the latest ubuntu version to recover files off of a computer, the boot shows on the cd, I hit 'try ubuntu without any change' blah etc, says loading, and then goes to a black screen, no cd drive activity. computer is a dell optiplex320. any ideas?
<ghm33> ActionParsnip, any more ideas?
<Psykus> boot screen*
<Riya_> i install windows in c drive . but now i cant getting it in boot . bocz menu.list have some error how can i overcome this error .how will i get my windows as default boot loader
<rww> max82fr: You realize that Apple doesn't want the iPod Touch to work with Linux, right? That it used to work and now does not? That it's not due to laziness on our part or something? As a factoid I sent you earlier says, "Answers are not always available."
<Psykus> i have tried multiple burns so i've ruled out some sort of media error, even past ubuntu versions I have do the same thing on this system
<Sepero> vak: Screwing around with any of that stuff risks you permanently losing your connection. Unless you're not worried about that, I would just reboot the box.
<max82fr> rww> so shall i just bin it? is that ur answer?
<vak> oCean_, Sepero:  i have a KVM though...
<ActionParsnip> ghm33: keep websearching dude, you know te chip so you can research good
<dziulia> hi there
<oCean_> vak: oooooh :)
<Sepero> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<vak> no
<vak> not this one
<glitsj16> glandon: have you checked your mixer settings for mic capture ?
<Riya_> plz help meeeee !!!      i install windows in c drive . but now i cant getting it in boot . bocz menu.list have some error how can i overcome this error .how will i get my windows as default boot loader
<vak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<oCean_> max82fr: ask Apply why your precious product won't work with your favorite OS
<Sepero> vak: If you have a remote system that you can't reboot, you were screwed long before this problem came up.
<rww> max82fr: Go find some operating system that your $200 shiny is allowed to work on, and use that. It's really not our fault that your bought a locked-down product.
<Psykus> no ideas on my problem? dell optiplex systems don't like ubuntu?
<vak> Sepero:  I am not sure if understand your point...
<vak> Sepero: I just have no needs to reboot he machine since year...
<glandon> does anyone care about using a microphone on linux
<glitsj16> glandon: did you configure your mixer settings correctly ?
<vak> Sepero: the DNS trouble came just today. I think your an oCean_'s idea about leases could be right.
<Psykus> i've reset the bios settings to factory defaults, same deal
<Sepero> vak: Well, now you do have need. Apparently you've had a year to setup reboot capabilities in the system, and you didn't. You screwed yourself.
<Sepero> vak: No system runs infinitely without problems.
<glandon> no clue all i know is that i can hear my mic on my speakers but it doesnt capture anything, i have tried playing with the mixer settings for the past two days with no luck
<glitsj16> glandon: do you have gnome-volume-control installed ?
<vak> Sepero: you mis-understood me. Reboot capabilities ARE available. I just do not want to get into situation when after reboot I have even more majour trouble then "DNS doesn't respond"
<vak> *than
<vak> I just would like to figure out before restart what s going on...
<Sepero> vak: The DNS thing will likely resolve itself upon reboot. If you have other problems arise, it doesn't make sense to delay addressing them anyway.
<vak> OK
<vak> you have convinced me. im rebooting
<vak> ;)
<oCean_> vak: renewing the lease will get you at a point, same as networking restart, that for a very short period there is no network at all. If you can connect the box trhough kvm or other means.. then you're in a better shape
<Sepero> vak: good luck
 * vak looks for a big gun and to big silver bullets just for a case if server doesn't get up :)
<glandon> i have the default mixer that came with ubuntu 8.04
<eddie1> hello
<suzao> Hi, Im still trying to figure out how to change xserver resolution can anyone help?
<Sepero> hi
<Sepero> suzao: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution doesn't work?
<suzao> Sepero: no, the resolution I want is not available even though there are higher resolutions.
<oCean_> !res | suzao
<ubottu> suzao: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LegendaryDarkKni> What packages that don't come with Ubuntu i need to install the network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-pptp
<suzao> oCean: im not sure what Im doing wrong, the lines i changed .. used to give higher resolution
<sdf2> !mame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame
<sdf2> hi
<knx> re
<sdf2> anybody knows where does apt-get install install mame?
<Sepero> suzao: xrandr might help. dunno
<Sepero> !randr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr
<Sepero> !info randr
<ubottu> Package randr does not exist in intrepid
<Sepero> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<suzao> xrandr: any ideas?
<LegendaryDarkKni> sdf2 try searchin packages.ubuntu.com
<Sepero> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in intrepid
<sayhello> can anyone help me troubleshoot my ar928x wireless card?
<Sepero> Lies ubottu! Lies!
<suzao> Sepero: whats xrander?
<vak> oCean_, Sepero:  restart was OK, but it didnt help. provider gave me another DNS and now things are working again
<Sepero> !find xrandr
<vak> grrr....
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<LegendaryDarkKni> What packages that don't come with Ubuntu i need to install the network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-pptp? Hey. Please help...
<oCean_> vak: Aha! Thx for the update :)
<Sepero> vak: Might be a temp problem with your service then.
<quibbler> sdf2: look here: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545066
<Sepero> suzao: man xrandr
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: what is the question? You can install those packeges through aptitude or synaptic??
<LegendaryDarkKni> oCean_, i can not configure internet without VPN, since they provide me the net via that thing
<LegendaryDarkKni> I'm on windows now
<suzao> ?
<Riya> in grub i can't load windows . it shows insert boot media .What i do ?
<Riya>  in grub i can't load windows . it shows insert boot media .What i do ?
<Sepero> LegendaryDarkKni: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/network-manager-openvpn Download at bottom of page
<Riya> hey savvas !!!! I in grub i can't load windows . it shows insert boot media .What i do ?
<oCean_> LegendaryDarkKni: ah ok. Well, that's kinda rough, since you might end up in a dependencies thing.
<suzao> Sepero: my modes on xrandr only go up to 1024x768
<leandropaz> bom dia
<linduxed> is there a logfile from which i can tell whether the computer was shut down forcefully? (like the reset button for instance)
<sayhello> can anyone help me troubleshoot my ar928x wireless card? my bum is getting sore from sitting by the router, someone please help, i've tried everything i could find using the forums and google
<oCean_> !br | leandropaz
<ubottu> leandropaz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sepero> suzao: Sorry, I guess you'll have to stick to the guide then. :\
<Sepero> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MenZa> AR being atheros, sayhello?
<sayhello> sorry, yeah that's right
<MenZa> Have you tried the ath5k driver?
<suzao> sepero: ok thanks.
<linduxed> sayhello: do you have the latest kernel?
<suzao> :-) ;-)
<sayhello> manZa: i thought it was the ath9k driver
<sayhello> i have kernel 2.6.27 -11
<MenZa> sayhello: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/About/ath5k
<MenZa> sayhello: I'm not sure if it's what you want, but check it out
<sayhello> thanks, i'll try that
<elad`> How do I permanently export AL_DIR="somedir"?
<sayhello> okay, thanks
<savvas> Riya: have  you tried with super grub disk?
<MenZa> sayhello: it works excellently on my ar242x
<oCean_> elad`: put in in your ~/.profile
<elad`> (And if that can work from anywhere, not just from within the bash shell, that would just be super.)
<suzao> does anyone know what i edit to get 1280x1024 (offhand)
<elad`> oCean_, exactly what should the line look like? The other lines in that file are odd.
<savvas> Riya: download the cdrom version of super grub disk and boot using the cd. it will attempt to help you fix it :) http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php?pid=5
<elad`> Help?
<MenZa> elad`: exactly like what you typed.
<elad`> Just that line? Can't I remove the word "export"?
<sayhello> menZa: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k#Enablingath5k is this something to do with the terminal? I can't figure out how I would implement the instructions
<sayhello> sorry, i'm a newbie
<MenZa> echo "export AL_DIR=\"somedir\" | tee -a ~/.profile
<MenZa> err, add a " to that after the \"
<elad`> So I do need the word "export". OK. Now, when is that file loaded?
<MenZa> elad`: Every time you login, iirc.
<Leonheart> a question not about ubuntu, but maybe i can find some clue here :P
<elad`> How do I reload it without logging out and in again?
<Leonheart> @ someone can help about JPEG spatial sampling
<MenZa> Leonheart: If it's not about Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is for support only, due to the massive quantity of support requests.
<MenZa> elad`: You can't
<Leonheart> Im trying making lib for ubuntu right now...
<elad`> Never mind. Thanks.
<Guest95546> Hello all. After installing miro it got assosiated with .torrent files. Now when i try to open a torrent file I get the choices of either miro or firefox. How can I get torrents assosiated with transmissionbt again?
<Leonheart> free image type...
<MenZa> Leonheart: Try -offtopic ; you'll most likely have more luck there
<Leonheart> MenZa:OK
<Leonheart>  wht the room ? #ubuntu-off....???
<Lezeur> hmm
<Blank`laptop> bleh... xubuntu + wine + utorrent seems to be a bad idea
<scunizi_> why bother with utorrent in wine while there are lots of native clients?
<Psykus> i liked rtorrent when I used ubuntu
<mneptok> scunizi_: amen
<mneptok> scunizi_: i'd even go so far as to say "better"
<scunizi_> I agree mneptok
<Psykus> utorrent is :D though
<Blank`laptop> scunizi_: private torrent sites
<Blank`laptop> >.<
<MenZa> I like deluge. It's a lot like µTorrent.
<mneptok> MenZa: *hardly*
<mneptok> MenZa: (which is why i use it) ;)
<MenZa> Same basic layout, a lot of the same options...
<rhsanbor1> Can anyone recommend the best filesystem to get the most performance out of Samba? I currently have an external hard drive to hold music shares for the house and my laptop backups and it's so slow as to be unusable for that purpose (4.4Mb/s)
<mneptok> MenZa: a headless torrent daemon process connected to a local GTK UI is something uTorrent only dreams about. ;)
<ziroday> Blank`laptop: you can use vuze, that should support everything and an awful lot more then you need.
<rhsanbor1> It's going over wireless, but good signals all around, theoretical 54Mb/s, should get at least 20-40Mb/s
<MenZa> Well yes, mneptok. I mean from a usability point-of-view.
<BernieMadoff> Guys I have a Question
<BernieMadoff> Question: how can i copy paste from ubuntu to windows
<mneptok> rhsanbor1: have you tested with an actual cable?
<ziroday> rhsanbor1: so the server is connected via wireless to the router to the wireless computer?
<MenZa> BernieMadoff: What do you mean?
<ziroday> mneptok: bet me to it :(
<BernieMadoff> Question: how can i copy paste from ubuntu to windows, i got irc on ubuntu, i want to copy and paste into windows
<rhsanbor1> Wireless on both ends, no, I haven't done it over the wire... <-- dreading the idea.
<ziroday> rhsanbor1: try wire, it will probably be an awful lot faster :)
<rhsanbor1> I suppose I can take them off the main network to test it. Router is at the other end of the house.
<MenZa> BernieMadoff: Windows where? A different computer? Another partition?
<scunizi_> mneptok: ziroday also for rhsanbor1 's benefit.. isn't samba running sambafs most of the time?
<BernieMadoff> MenZa, yes, windows on different pc
<ziroday> Scunizi: no, smbfs is what you mount on your computer to access the samba share (well its one of the ways)
<C-S-B> try rdesktop
<scunizi_> k
<C-S-B> and remote to the PC
<Myrtti> BernieMadoff: use pastebin
<rhsanbor1> I'm currently running it as ext3, I don't like ntfs-3g because it doesn't handle failures well.
<mneptok> rhsanbor1: i doubt the local fs is the cause of the performance problem.
<Riya> what is airmom-ng
<ziroday> Riya: it is a tool to put your wireless card into monitor mode
<C-S-B> its part of the aircrack suite
<Riya> what is airmon-ng ?
<rhsanbor1> mneptok: good deal. I'll try it over the wire. thanks for the help.
<mneptok> Riya: a question so nice you asked it twice.
<werdnum> Hi!
<ziroday> Riya: also see http://tinyurl.com/ckkx77
<ziroday> werdnum: hey!
<elad`> sftp from the shell - how do I delete a directory that has files in it? I keep getting "Failure".
<BernieMadoff> rephrasing my Question: is there any software I can use to control both ubuntu and windows from one mouse?
<ziroday> elad`: rm -r <dir>
<elad`> "Couldn't delete file: Failure"
<elad`> Couldn't stat remote file: No such file or directory
<elad`> Removing /home/root/-r
<elad`> Couldn't delete file: No such file or directory
<elad`> (It thinks -r is a dir)
<werdnum> I have an NVidia nForce2 sound card, which is a RealTek ALC650E chipset. I know I've had it working with sound before (on dapper, years ago), but I can't seem to get it working properly. I get the following messages on the terminal from VLC: http://p.defau.lt/?K9MB3G3XyTaubTTj0JZMwg
<ziroday> elad`: what folder are you trying to remove?
<elad`> zzz
<elad`> (That's the name of the folder.)
<scunizi_> BernieMadoff: are you running one of them in a vm?
<BernieMadoff> no
<BernieMadoff> different
<C-S-B> BernieMadoff, you can either remote to the windows pc and paste between them or use a kde switch
<scunizi_> ktm switch?
<C-S-B> kvm
<C-S-B> oops
<BernieMadoff> kvm software based?
<glitsj16> BernieMadoff: have you tried using synergy yet ?
<BernieMadoff> no
<scunizi_> I knew it was something like that
<BernieMadoff> nothing yet
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<glitsj16> BernieMadoff: http://www.pagkaon.com/kaon/blog/2008/05/05/synergy-share-your-keyboard-and-mouse-on-a-windows-machine-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> is there a java ssh server I can run so users do not have to download putty etcand can ssh via a web page?
<scunizi_> werdnum: what version of ubuntu?
<elad`> What's the command for deleting a given dir, and all its contents, from an SFTP server?
<elad`> Say the server is username:password@1.1.1.1
<BernieMadoff> glitsj16 thanks!
<mneptok> elad`: if you have SFTP you probably have ssh. just use the shell.
<suzao> any simple solution to get resolution?
<scunizi_> elad`: why use sftp to do it.. log in with ssh
<elad`> I'm writing a script to update the files on a robot.
<glitsj16> BernieMadoff: you're welcome, synergy works just fine .. goodluck with it
<BernieMadoff> yeah
<BernieMadoff> i will try it now
<Riya> ones i reinstall windows how can i install grub
<BernieMadoff> appreciate your help
<elad`> I want the script to delete all of the files currently on a certain dir, and replace them with the new ones.
<elad`> So, help?
<mneptok> elad`: run a cron job on the local host to move things.
<ActionParsnip> !grub | riya
<ubottu> riya: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scunizi_> mneptok: maybe he's looking for the correct syntax to put in the script
<elad`> Scunizi, I am.
<scunizi_> It's all in how the question is phrased :)
<mneptok> elad`: the SFTP syntax is the same as FTP
<elad`> sftp "rm -r /home/root/zzz/" -P username:password@1.1.1.1
<elad`> Or something?
<ActionParsnip> elad`: rmdir
<mneptok> elad`: rm -r is shell.
<dust_> "This theme will not look as intender because the required GTK+ theme engine "is not installled""
<dust_> wtf
<Myrtti> mind your language, dust_
<elad`> All those commands are for an interactive shell.
<ActionParsnip> dust_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976885
<mneptok> elad`: ActionParsnip told you the syntax
<Daniel_Martinazz> ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> elad`: you can put them in a script
<xyz-xp> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> elad`: rmdir <fodlername>
<ActionParsnip> dust_: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035018
 * mneptok points and laughs at xyz-xp 
<credo> how do i get to know DVD disc title? command line preferred
<savvas> elad`: you need to issue a command for ftp directly while connecting?  I think lftp supports that
<Daniel_Martinazz> join #ubuntu
<Matr|X> hello :)
<Riya> abhilash@abhilash-laptop:~$ setup (hd0)
<Riya> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0'
<Riya>  Why i getting this error
<Pici> Daniel_Martinazz: You're already here
<Daniel_Martinazz> hello :)
<dust_> what is the latest "testing" "stable" version of gnome
<Daniel_Martinazz> oiiii
<Daniel_Martinazz> sou do brasil
<dust_> where can i get it's repo
<savvas> elad`: lftp -c "yourcommand" user@site
<Pici> !br | Daniel_Martinazz
<ubottu> Daniel_Martinazz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Daniel_Martinazz> tem algum brasileiro akji
<Daniel_Martinazz> #ubuntu-br
<Matr|X> ther eny program in ubuntu to give english words and read it on speaker:O
<elad`> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> credo: i'd imagine mplayer can tell you
<credo> ActionParsnip: data DVD
<ActionParsnip> credo: not sure but its my educated guess
<ActionParsnip> credo: ah
<ActionParsnip> credo: so you want a data dvd's label outoutting to command line
<credo> yes
<mneptok> credo: ls -l /media
<dust_> anyone?
<engemec> Evolutio don't recieve all messages fron gmail.
<elad`> Can I use scp to delete a file on a remote system, without just overwriting it?
<ActionParsnip> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ActionParsnip> credo: sudo mlabel -i /dev/scd0 -s ::
<glitsj16> Matr|X: don't know of any native packages, but if you use firefox there's an addon called 'pronounce' that does that, search for it on addons.mozilla.org
<ActionParsnip> credo: any good to you?
<Matr|X> thx glitsj16
<credo> ActionParsnip: im on slackware actually, lets see if /dev/cdrom can tell me
<ActionParsnip> credo: you get the idea ;)
<ActionParsnip> credo: this is ubuntu support too
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know of a http based ssh server app??
<ActionParsnip> so users dont have to install putty et al
<vladuz976> i am on ubuntu 8.10, monodevelop should be at version 1.9.2 how come via synaptic or  apt-cache i only see 1.0 available in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> !mono | vladuz976
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<vladuz976> nice
<vladuz976> that was helpful
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: errr ... you want something where the actual ssh libraries that ensure security are provided to you from a website? that, IMO, is like asking "does anyone know a place at the amusement park that i could hang my car keys?" ;)
<vladuz976> could someone do a quick apt-cache search monodevelop and confim the version?
<scunizi_> ActionParsnip: anyterm & ajaxterm according to wikipedia
<ActionParsnip> vladuz976: its in jaunty
<mneptok> vladuz976: why "should" it be at 1.9.2?
<vladuz976> ActionParsnip: that should have 2.o
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Is this the type of think you're looking for, its a pay service with a short free trial http://www.browsershell.com/
<ActionParsnip> !info monodevelop-database jaunty
<ubottu> monodevelop-database (source: monodevelop-database): Database plugin for MonoDevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2+dfsg-1 (jaunty), package size 237 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<vladuz976> ActionParsnip: mneptok: http://www.mono-project.com/Other_Downloads
<mneptok> vladuz976: do the monodevelop packages on LP say that 1.9.2 is released for Intrepid?
<clifu> hi. I installed ubuntu 8.10 and everything worked perfectly, then I installed the 'important security updates' and now x is hosed. It won't start.
<clifu> what do I do?
<mneptok> vladuz976: the latest packages on the developer site will not tell you what to expect in Ubuntu's repos.
<ActionParsnip> clifu: boot to root recovery console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> !latst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latst
<vladuz976> mneptok: oh wait, that was mono1.9 not monodevelop
<vladuz976> how risky is jaunty at this time?
<ActionParsnip> vladuz976: i only know what ubottu knows in this case
<ActionParsnip> vladuz976: go ask in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> vladuz976: what do you *need* in this newer package?
<vladuz976> good idea ActionParsnip
<vladuz976> mneptok: well, it has code completion for one thing
<clifu> ActionParsnip: won't work; it hangs.
<mneptok> vladuz976: "This new feature is so imprtant to my workflow I am willing to risk the stability and usability of my system." true?
<ActionParsnip> clifu: reboot, press esc to get the grub menu and select recovery mode
<vladuz976> mneptok: no, that's why I asked
<mneptok> vladuz976: so stick with Intrepid :)
<mneptok> vladuz976: and check backports
<vladuz976> mneptok: probably will
<vladuz976> mneptok: oh ok
<ActionParsnip> clifu: you can then select root console
<scunizi_> ActionParsnip: Ajaxterm looks to be written in Python on the server side and Javascript o nthe client.  Runs as a daemon w/ mod_proxy and is gpl'd I think
<vladuz976> sorry, just recently switched to ubuntu mneptok
<vladuz976> mneptok: didn't know about that
<mneptok> vladuz976: and you're apologizing for that?
<vladuz976> mneptok: will google now
<vladuz976> mneptok: no, for probably asking obvious questiosn
<mneptok> vladuz976: uncomment backport repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matr|X> glitsj16 sorry its just with firefox , andits one word at the time ,
<ActionParsnip> scunizii'll check it out duder, thanks :)
<mneptok> vladuz976: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache show monodevelop
<dma> hi all
<Matr|X> hi
<scunizi_> !hi | dma
<ubottu> dma: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dma> i have a problem with the system monitor
<sleepy_cat> !me |talk
<ubottu> talk: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vladuz976> mneptok: yeah looks like only 1.0 is available
<glitsj16> Matr|X: yes, that's a limitation i realized that too late .. there might be native ubuntu options with espeak and stardict, read the description of those packages in Synaptic and check if they have the features you want (don't use it myself so i can't say for sure)
<dma> when i try to kill or finish any process it exits and doesn't do anything
<Matr|X> thx bor
<Matr|X> bro ***
<clifu> ActionParsnip: I should've thought of that. Fixed it. thanks
<glitsj16> Matr|X: no problem :)
<dma> i have to use KDE system monitor, but I want to use the gome system monitor
<dma> gnome*
<Matr|X> im speaking english but i have problem i forgit how to say words :O
<Matr|X> how to read
<sleepy_cat> !me |talk
<scunizi_> dma: have you tried htop from terminal?  might be worth the effort
<sleepy_cat> !Matr|x |talk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Matr
<Matr|X> "Pyes
<Matr|X> talk
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sleepy_cat> !talk |Matr|x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk
<scunizi_> sleepy_cat: play with the bot in #ubuntu-bots
<dma> ok! it's now working
<dma> thanks and sry for my english
<gerryxiao> hello
<gerryxiao> how to setup module not autoload at startup?
<ihate88> hey. i played around with xorg.conf. i managed to add a custom mode line! and using one screen that contains two monitors! now metacity thinks i have one BIG screen attached. how would i have to play around with Viewport numbers in xorg.conf?
<dma> bye
<fasta> When I go to System -> Sound and click on the test button I get: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<fasta> When I run alsamixer as root I get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<caique> hail my friend
<caique> i need more informations of ubuntu
<fasta> Can someone please tell me how to get sound working on 8.10?
<caique> good
<scunizi_> !sound | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fasta> scunizi_: ALSA doesn't work to begin with.
<caique> what is your device?
<sergey_> hi. what is means that text in
<marc__> hi
<caique> hi
<scunizi_> fasta: there's a toubleshooting link there..
<fasta> caique: 03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<caique> LOL
<fasta> scunizi_: yes, I and I tried a million things already, including that.
<caique> LOL
<caique> audio dont work?
<fasta> caique: do you want someone to ban you?
<caique> ?
<caique> sorry
<caique> my english is very bad
<caique> =/
<scunizi_> !enter | caique
<ubottu> caique: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<caique> LOL... how i can send message !enter
<mneptok> that's not the way, but i like it.
<suzao> how to get x resolution higher ?
<suzao> does anyone know how to do it in 8.10?
<elad`> If a shell script is using %1, and then is launched without a parameter, it sort of gets stuck. Can I use if-s in a script? Can I see how many parameters were provided?
<scunizi_> suzao: have you looked in System->Admin->Hardware drivers to see if there is a video driver that needs activating?
<scunizi_> elad`: if you're trying to automate the replacement of certain files on a remote system.. have you looked at rsync?
<elad`> How do I reload .bashrc?
<sergey_> hi. how can i clean apt-get cache?
<elad`> Scunizi, I'm done with that part. Now I'm just trying to call it with the IP address.
<scunizi_> ah
<elad`> So, how do I make sure that if the IP isn't provided, the script just quits?
<scunizi_> elad`: not sure.. I know little about scripting .. however if you don't get an answer here you might try ##linux
<unr3a1> is there a way for me to tell what driver name I am using with my wireless card?
<Boohbah> sergey_: apt-get autoclean
<skald9> lost all the icons on my desktop but can see everything in the toolbar
<Calabrone> Salve
<Calabrone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Calabrone> Salve a tutti ... c'è qualcuno che suona ? vorrei avere notizie di indingo I/O ... grazie !!!
<Pici> !it | Calabrone
<ubottu> Calabrone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Calabrone> Thank !!
<sergey_> <Boohbah> it dosen't work. packages is not delete. sorry  for my english
<Roland123> hi... does anyone know how to hide a titlebar of a specific window. ubuntu 8.04 / gnome
<scunizi_> for the irssi guru's on ubuntu.. windows are default to "sticky".  How do I change the default to "sticky off"?
<Boohbah> sergey_: maybe just 'apt-get clean'
<unr3a1> does no one know how to tell the name of my wi-fi driver?
<skald9> dont see any drives anymore on my desktop
<suzao> scunizi_: the driver is activatede
<suzao> ?
<s44> who can i install libcurl
<max82fr> hi guys
<skald9> hi
<sergey_> i've tried this command. dont work
<tlhl28__> hi
<max82fr> does anyone know how to restore the original panel on top of the desktop????
<cwalton> Is anyone here?
<skald9> does anyone know why my drives dont show on desktop anymore
<skald9> i still have them in toolbar
<scunizi_> suzao: did you just activate it?
<elad`> How do I do AND in bash scripting?
<suzao> scunizi_: activated for a while now
<_ruben> &&
<scunizi_> suzao: is it an Nvidia card?
<elad`> And the []. Got it.
<cwalton> I tried to install ubuntu on my mac using an external drive, now when I try to boot into Windows I get a "Grub Hard Drive Error"
<suzao> scunizi_: yes 7600
<scunizi_> suzao: have you installed nvidia-settings?
<sergey_> i want to install quake3-data, but i not correctly entered path to cdrom. and now it doest ask path again and uses old path
<max82fr> max82fr> does anyone know how to restore the original panel on top of the desktop????
<max82fr> max82fr> does anyone know how to restore the original panel on top of the desktop????
<max82fr> max82fr> does anyone know how to restore the original panel on top of the desktop????
<FloodBot1> max82fr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suzao> scunizi_:yes
<max82fr> wrong button sorry
<twitter1> Hi guys
<skald9> hi
<scunizi_> suzao: and are you able to change the resolution in that at all?
<skald9> who Can help me ?
<Dykam> ask?
<scunizi_> max82fr: ctrl+alt+backspace
<twitter1> In my taskbar, applications that minimize to an icon are no longer doing so. For example, Pidgin, which should minimize to an icon, is no longer doing so. Same with some other applications. What could be the problem?
<suzao> scunizi_:it says unable to create xorg.conf backup when trying to apply/change settings
<scunizi_> suzao: ah.. you need to run nvidia-settings as root.. so open terminal and sudo nvidia-settings.. then make your changes and save..
<max82fr> didn t work
<twitter1> Hello all. My system tray icons are not showing. What to do?
<max82fr> does anyone know how to restore original Ubuntu settings??
<suzao> scunizi_: thanks for the good tip.. another issue though.. the resolution i need is not displayed in the nvidia settings?
<scunizi_> suzao: are you using a flat panel or crt monitor?
<max82fr> <scunizi_>do you  know how to restore original Ubuntu settings??
<suzao> scunizi_:crt
<scunizi_> max82fr: no..
<suzao> scunizi: no wiat.. flat ;-)
<max82fr> does anyone know how to restore original Ubuntu settings??
<suzao> scunizi_: I meant.. LCD ;-)
<scunizi_> suzao: is it hooked up with a vga connector or dvi?
<Huufarted> Quick mounting question for everybody.  Does Ubuntu have the ability native to mount an ftp server locally or do I need something like curlftpfs?
<aata> does anyone know where i can get help with some vnc issues. i need to know how to vnc to a computer thats connected to my router from outside the local network. #vnc seems to be dead it would be good someone could point me in the right direction
<panesar_sandeep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<suzao> scunizi_:vga
<treenester1> anyone know why vid will temporarily freeze a few seconds in linux mint 6 64bit?
<aata> !FreeNX > aata
<Huufarted> aata, you need to forward port 5900 (default) to the appropriate internal PC
<ubottu> aata, please see my private message
<max82fr> how to restore Ubuntu to original settings please???
<weechat_user> Any idea how i can throttle a particular network interface? I want to throttle "lo" in particular.
<CTShadow> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Huufarted> aata, then simply connect to your public IP and you're done
<Huufarted> aata, a more secure method is by opening an SSH tunnel.
<scunizi_> suzao: I could be that the monitor isn't telling the computer what it's capable of.. xrandr controls the video for the most part and there is a command for it that will add the resolution to the list of "available" options.  You might also need to add the verticle refresh freqs. to xorg.
<Huufarted> !ssh | aata
<ubottu> aata: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<aata> Huufarted so like vnc://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5900?
<scunizi_> suzao: I'll send you a link via ubottu
<aata> or just vnc://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Huufarted> aata, yes.  BUt forward the port on your router, first
<scunizi_> !resolution > suzao
<ubottu> suzao, please see my private message
<aata> yes of course
<pekalongan> yuiyii
<pekalongan> yuyuy
<pekalongan> ppp
<werdnum> hi, I want a shell script to run at startup, is adding an init.d entry the best way to do this?
<Huufarted> aata, port forwarding just tells any connections on your outside port to go to computer 192.168.x.x internally when an attempt is made.
<max82fr> does anyone know how to restore original Ubuntu settings??
<Huufarted> max82fr, which settings?
<yolanda> how are you
<max82fr> everything
<skald9> my desktop icons are gone including drivers but i still have them in the top Bar
<max82fr> Panel bar especially
<Roland123> twitter1: maybe you removed the system tray from the panel?
<pieces> My panel bar w/ all my launchers and stuff disappeared can anyone tell me know to bring it back?
<max82fr> <Huufarted> panel bar especially
<skald9> my desktop icons are gone including drivers but i still have them in the panel Bar
<Huufarted> max82fr, I have a link for you.  Stand by.
<max82fr> cool
<Roland123> twitter1: try to add "notification area" to the panel
<scunizi_> max82fr: did they disappear when you activated compiz or effects?
<histo> Ughhh just go done wasting 20+ hours trying to use linux as a viable solution for a my mamecabinet
<max82fr> <scunizi_> not done that
<Huufarted> max82fr, I used this a few weeks back.  do this:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<max82fr> thanks a lot
<scunizi_> histo: what's a mamecabinet?
<histo> Not going to happen with ubuntu and advancemame though. To many issues iwth framebuffer and svgalib
<skald9> my desktop icons are gone including drivers but i still have them in the panel Bar ...
<max82fr> Huufarted> did it work fine?
<venu> I am not able install display drivers. can some 1 help me....graphics card is intel's
<Huufarted> max82fr, it really does remove the settings.  All of them.  It does replace them with defaults, but make sure you really do want to reset the entire Gnome desktop
<histo> scunizi_: mame is a multiple arcade machine emulator it  allows you to run all the arcade gaes on your PC. I built an arcade cabinet with arcade parts joysticks buttons etc.. with a pc inside of it. Basically allt he arcade games running on it.
<suzao> scunizi_: VGA
<Huufarted> venu:  http://intellinuxgraphics.org
<scunizi_> histo: cool.
<minche> help help
<scunizi_> suzao: got that a while ago.. did you see the private message I sent you from ubottu?
<minche> how to fix this new flash update
<max82fr> do i need to restart after, cos it s doing nothing??
<Huufarted> max82fr, yes restart.
<max82fr> thanks
<max82fr> how do i restart with no bar???
<Huufarted> max82fr, from terminal:  shutdown -r now
<Huufarted> well, use sudo
<aata> Huufarted works perfectly thanks a million :)
<skald9> my desktop icons are gone including drivers but i still have them in the panelbar
<max82fr> it says need to be root
<scunizi_> max82fr: sudo shutdown -r now
<Huufarted> aata, no problem.
<Huufarted> aata, glad it worked well for you
<minche> now me
<Huufarted> minche, use please.  And promise us your first born.
<minche> huhu
<skald9> can somebody please help me with this ; my desktop icons are gone including driver-icons,  but i still have them in the panel Bar
<Seveas> Huufarted, you've eaten enough babies already :)
<Huufarted> skald9, desktop icons are merely saved in ~/Desktop
<twitter1> Roland123: Its very probable. And sorry for late response, I was googling
<arvind_khadri> hi how do i make the bot forget a factoid and make it learn a new one?
<skald9> they are gone their too
<twitter1> Roland123: Actually, I was trying to remove Network connections icon from taskbar, but System tray must have also got removed.
<Seveas> ubottu, please tell arvind_khadri about yourself
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<Roland123> twitter1: i was working.. so no harm done :P
<twitter1> Roland123: But in add to panel dialog, there is no system tray option
<suzao> scunizi_: it says cannot find mode VGA-0
<suzao> scunizi_:how do i know what mode to set.. i want to add 1280x1024
<suzao> scunizi: correction... cannot find 'output' VGA-0
<minche> i googled it before
<minche> but nothing worked =()
<Roland123> twitter1: it's called notification area...
<Roland123> twitter1: i have looked for it too :p
<scunizi_> suzao: what can't find it? xrandr? or nvidia-settings?
<max82fr> <Huufarted> wicked!! thanks a lot
<twitter1> Roland123: Thanks for your help. The icons are back :D
<minche> bah
<Huufarted> max82fr, no problem.  It's a good link, bookmark it.
<max82fr> <Huufarted> i have a problem with Xchat Gnome. it won t work. i have to use the other one. cn u help?
<Huufarted> !ask | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zorglu_> q. i got IM spam from my hotmail account, aka msg from people i dont know, is there an option to make it stop ? like 'dont gimme msg from people not in my contact list"
<max82fr> <Huufarted> do u know?
<Huufarted> max82fr, you have to ask the question.  I don't even know what the problem is.
<Boohbah> zorglu_: hotmail is not ubuntu
<skald9> my desktop icons are gone including drivericons,  but i still have them in the panel Bar
<max82fr> sorry.
<zorglu_> Boohbah: glad you made the difference
<scunizi_> zorglu_: are you using something like aMSN ?
<NOTEBOOK> hi man
<max82fr> My XChat Gnome won t start. It stays in the bottom bar and then disappear
<zorglu_> scunizi_: im using pidgin
<max82fr> how to fix that?
<Boohbah> !hi | NOTEBOOK
<ubottu> NOTEBOOK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NOTEBOOK> oh
<scunizi_> zorglu_: if you're using pidgin to connect to messenger then I would switch to aMSN.  That should give you the option of ignoring people outside your contact list
<NOTEBOOK> i'm late
<NOTEBOOK> bye bye
<skald9> how can i restore the icons including the driver-icons on my desktop
<zorglu_> scunizi: ok noted. somebody on #pidgin just told me the answer it is in the 'privacy' setting
<scunizi_> zorglu_: ok..
<zorglu_> scunizi_: thanks for your help
<knutwin> hi, i have restored my startup-manager configuration to default, and now i get the annoying "error 15: File not found" when i reboot. i cant access my ubuntu anymore. every grub list entry i select does not work and gives out the same "error 15"
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, thanks...
<Huufarted> skald9, what made them disappear?
<suzao> scunizi_: commandline to xandr
<Huufarted> skald9, and do you mean on the main desktop portion or did they disappear from the panels on top/bottom?
<max82fr> My XChat Gnome won t start. It stays in the bottom bar and then disappear
<max82fr> <max82fr> how to fix that?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, you the entries in your menu.lst would be screwed
<skald9> I dont know, it was suddely gone when i started up today
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: how can i solve that?
<Huufarted> max82fr, I haven't seen that.  I don't know where the settings are kept.  You can try this:  sudo apt-get purge xchat-gnome
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, are you on live-cd now?
<scunizi_> suzao: you might be able to add it just by xrandr -s <resolution> .. but I haven't really played with xrandr enough to know how to use it.
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: no, on another machine with ubuntu
<Huufarted> max82fr, but that will WIPE xchat-gnome entirely
<skald9> directory desktop is empty
<suzao> scunizi_: xrander cant find it
<scunizi_> max82fr: you should be using xchat instead of xchat-gnome anyway..
<BLTnoTomato> when doing commands in the shell, how can I get all the info into one output file? like "ll > crap" and then "who > crap". I want them all to be in one file though, like appending
<Huufarted> skald9, you'll have to redownload it.
<max82fr> what will that do?
<scunizi_> suzao: not xrander but xrandr
<Huufarted> max82fr, it will get rid of xchat-gnome entirely, settings and all. I'd recommend xchat as well, though.
<skald9> where do i do that ?
<Huufarted> xchat-gnome is limited and looks like garbage IMO
<skald9> and how ?µ
<Huufarted> skald9, however you got them to begin with
<max82fr> U prefer the Gnome one or this one?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, ok on the machine with the problem, go the command line from grub , press 'c' and then do find /boot/grub/stage1 , note down the value now and then go the menu back and press 'e' and check for the line 'root' , see if the value is correct or not
<Huufarted> max82fr, the regular xchat, not xchat-gnome
<scunizi_> Huufarted: the ~.xchat config file might still be left after a purge ..
<max82fr> really?
<Huufarted> Scunizi_, I don't doubt it
<Huufarted> max82fr, yeah.  Why do you prefer the xchat-gnome?
<max82fr> looks better, easier to read
<skald9> what do you mean  Huufarted?
<scunizi_> max82fr: you can change whatever you want in xchat..
<Huufarted> skald9, your desktop is just a storage directory, just like everything else.  Either it's gone or on another user's desktop.
<skald9> only one user here
<max82fr> <scunizi dunno that yet
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: im in thze command line, now how can i search?
<suzao> scunizi_: yes xrandr
<scunizi_> max82fr: no matter .. I use irssi
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, of the machine which has the problem? type 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<max82fr> ok
<Huufarted> knutwin:  find . -name "filename" -print
<skald9> but how come the drives dont show but when i put in a usb-stick i can see it on desktop ?
<Huufarted> knutwin:  ignore my statement
<max82fr> does anyone knows how to set up evolution mail to work with hotmail?
<scunizi_> suzao: sorry but I'm stuck at this point.. I'll leave it to those with more insight to the problem
<scunizi_> max82fr: you can't unless you're paying for the hotmail service.. you can however, with gmail
<max82fr> <scunizi u joking?
<skald9> no max82fr its true
<max82fr> <scunizi it s crap
<suzao> scunizi_:thanks for your help
<max82fr> does anyone use pidgin here??
<scunizi_> max82fr: no.. as far as I know hotmail is accessable via pop only if you're paying for the service.. gmail has imap and pop access..
<scunizi_> suzao: sorry I couldn't do more.
<max82fr> scunizi> ok. do u use pidgin?
<suzao> scunizi_: np thanks ;-)
<scunizi_> max82fr: yep. and some others.
<max82fr> scunizi> ok  i got rid of it because there s always an error message about user at start up
<DuHast> pidgin i used to use :P
<max82fr> scunizi> do u know how to fix this?
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: my usb keyboard doesnt work
<scunizi_> max82fr: kind of an undefined error.. can you be more specific?
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: i have one nomral keyboard, but the letter "b" is broken
<max82fr> scunizi> could not add user or something like that. does it ring a bell?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, no other keyboard? do one thing boot into a live-cd
<knutwin> ok one moment
<DJones> scunizi_: Thats pretty much true about hotmail, the only exception is if the hotmail account is an old one, from before 2004 when they started charging, also it seems like there are reports the hotmail is allowing free pop3/smtp access in certain countries now http://www.instantfundas.com/2009/01/hotmail-enables-free-pop3-and-smtp.html
<scunizi_> max82fr: probably something in the syntax of what you were trying to do. I haven't had any issues with pidgin at all.. I've also used ekiga, wengophone, aMSN and finch
<max82fr> oki let me reinstall it and i ll tell u the exact thing, ok?
<shadeslayer> hi, i dont know how it happened,but every time i open a folder it opens in VLC
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: its booting :-)
<scunizi_> DJones: I guess that's good news for those that use it.. I use it as my online junk email account.. :)
<scunizi_> max82fr: k
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, :)
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: ...into live cd version
<DJones> scunizi_: :) same as me then, may as well let MS cope with my junk mail
<shadeslayer> how do i set it back to open with nautilus
<dolop> kshfkjdhf
<dolop> bbbjdhf
<dolop> bfjjjdf
<shadeslayer> testing??
<scunizi_> DJones: I figure it's my effort to keep there servers as busy as possible.. kinda interesting if you turn off all the junk mail filters.
<max82fr> <scunizi_> found it
<shadeslayer> :O
<dolop> kontolmu jembute wis panjang
<orangekid> k
<max82fr> <scunizi_> Unable to add user / Unknown error (241)
<shadeslayer> now even the mounts open with VLC
<dolop> penis
<shadeslayer> dolop: stop that
<max82fr> <scunizi_> heard of that?
<scunizi_> max82fr: would the user be the one you use for messenger?
<max82fr> yep
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: reday
<max82fr> <scunizi_> well it s everytime i start pidgin
<carlsurenal> Un saludo a todo de este novato en el mundo linux
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: ready
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, open the terminal and then do sudo grub
<carlsurenal> Soy de la Rep. Dominicana
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: ok
<shadeslayer> this is happening ever since i auto run my pendrive
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: done
<scunizi_> max82fr: and does it "unload" or is the account setup section available?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, now do find /boot/grub/stage1
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: (hd1,6)
<max82fr> <scunizi apart from that it works fine, but the only thing i know is, when it starts it gives me this shit everytime
<pekalongan> i
<pekalongan> kjkkj
<toan> rtfert
<toan> sfdfs
<toan> ffs
<toan> f
<toan> f
<toan> f
<FloodBot1> toan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> watch it
<toan> how to config compiz?
<toan> help me?
<max82fr> <scunizi_> any idea?
<shadeslayer> !compiz | toan
<ubottu> toan: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shadeslayer> toan: do you have ccsm??
<max82fr> <scunizi_> ?
<toan> yes
<shadeslayer> use it then
<shadeslayer> ><
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: (hd1,6) done
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: what now?
<toan> yes
<toan> thanks you !
<shadeslayer> np
<max82fr> <scunizi_>  still here?
<shadeslayer> now only if i could know how to solve me problem
<scunizi_> max82fr: it's related to your msn account I think.. I just googled it and you're not the only one with the problem.. you might google and see what comes up for solutions.. I'm on terminal and using a terminal based browser to look. Kinda hard cutting and pasting from one screen window to the next
<arvind_> knutwin, sorry had a disconnection
<knutwin> arvind_: ok
<max82fr> oki forget it
<knutwin> arvind_: (hd1,6)
<arvind_> knutwin, so what does it return?
<max82fr> <scunizi_>  what s the best alternative to MSN messenger?
<paradoxgoeshere> okay I accidentally pressed WIN+R and everything is all zoomed in
<paradoxgoeshere> how do I fix
<arvind_> knutwin, now mount your linux drive onto /mnt and change your menu.lst
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> i unlocked root
<scunizi_> max82fr: aMSN.. it's in the repos.. there's also emesen or something like that..
<knutwin> arvind_: /mnt hd1,6???
<max82fr> <scunizi_> repos?!
<knutwin> arvind_: dont really know how to do it
<max82fr> <scunizi_> I use Kmess so far
<max82fr> <scunizi_> is that good?
<scunizi_> max82fr: that's where all the programs for ubuntu are located for download.. Check System>Admin>Synaptic Package manager.  That's where you'll find the program
<shadeslayer> maybe ill just restart
<scunizi_> max82fr: I don't know what Kmess is..
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> bye
<max82fr> <scunizi_> last question, do u have an ipd touch?
<orangekid> what's the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<max82fr> <orangekid> suspend is the equivalent of Stand by in Windows
<arvind_> knutwin, nope.... hit Ctrl+Shift+T and type sudo fdisk -l
<scunizi_> max82fr: my son does.. the only way to make it work is if you're running windows in a vm.. otherwise I think there might be a "jailbreak" way of making it work but it's risky
<orangekid> oh
<max82fr> <scunizi> I jailbroke it but Im screwed now. it doesn t work in ubuntu
<max82fr> <scunizi> cannot mount it
<orangekid> max82fr:  you just need to restore it
<orangekid> by dling the firmware from itunes
<orangekid> there's also sites with firmware
<orangekid> check out www.ipodtouchfans.com
<max82fr> <orangekid> do u know how to make it work in Ubuntu???
<orangekid> the forums
<orangekid> i dont know if there's a native linux app that works with the itouch
<orangekid> i dual boot
<max82fr> <orangekid> can u help me please
<orangekid> because im a realist =P
<max82fr> <orangekid>  i ve been looking for help on that for a week
<knutwin> arvind_: http://pastebin.com/m3c98ebbc
<orangekid> check the ipodtouchfans.com forums
<orangekid> i gotta run
<max82fr> oki
<akhtar> Any One from Pakistan
<max82fr> NO
<twitter1> max82fr: that was too quick
<max82fr> <twitter1> lol
<knutwin> arvind__: http://pastebin.com/m3c98ebbc
<max82fr> <twitter1> I think I said what every one else thought, LOL
<arvind_k> knutwin, cool :) sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb7 /mnt
<twitter1> max82fr: I don't think so.
<max82fr> yeah right
<knutwin> arvind_k: did that
<scunizi_> max82fr: you're being a bit short sighted.. there are people in here from ALL over the world.. just because it's an english channel doesn't mean it's U.S. centric ..
<knutwin> arvind_k: now?
<max82fr> <scunizi> I know. still made me laugh, sorry LOL
<twitter1> max82fr: exactly, I didn't really like that quick NO of yours. But you misunderstood my comment
<arvind_k> knutwin, gksu gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<max82fr> twitter1> hark at her!
<Dreamglider> i just bought a new 2,5' 320Gb 7k2 sata hd, i have it hooked up via a  usb to sata/pata controller but i cant see it in gparted.
<knutwin> arvind_k: and where root is: replace with hd1,6??
<drmanhattan12121> ...
<Dreamglider> i did a refresh devices but it's still not showing up, lsusb lists the controller.
<knutwin> arvind_k: you want a pastebin?
<arvind_k> knutwin, ya i would like to take a look at it :)
<knutwin> arvind_k: http://pastebin.com/m45d1a95a
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> boo
<shadeslayer> still opens with vlc
<arvind_k> knutwin, you changed all the instances?
<knutwin> arvind_k: i dint change anything yet
<knutwin> arvind_k: what may i do'??
<knutwin> :)
<oCean_> shadeslayer: if you right-click a folder (in nautilus) and go to >properties and >open with tab. What does it say?
<shadeslayer> so guys any idea??
<shadeslayer> one sec
<qwer_> asd?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> oCean_: thanks
<oCean_> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> didnt realise it was so simple
<oCean_> shadeslayer: sometimes things are ..
<fasta> Is the point of a distribution that users do not need to compile everything and in particular not the kernel? If so, Ubuntu is pointless for me. Since, only after I compiled a kernel, all my hardware magically worked, while the "packages" all failed with mysterious error messages.
<fasta> kernel.org has never let me down, I think.
<knutwin> arvind_k: still there?
<shadeslayer> oCean_: true
<rapha> fasta: Then you seem to be an exception.
<shadeslayer> ping him  :P
<hari1> i am not able to apply advanced visual effects.. i am usin ubuntu 8.04..can some one help me over this...
<arvind__> knutwin, ok reinstall grub
<arvind__> hari1, using a graphics card?
<knutwin> arvind__: how do i do that :-)
<hari1>  arvind__:no...
<Guest54728> help!!!
<arvind__> knutwin, go to the terminal where you had done sudo grub
<arvind__> !help | Guest54728
<ubottu> Guest54728: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind__> !ask | Guest54728
<ubottu> Guest54728: please see above
<knutwin> arvind__:  im there
<arvind__> knutwin, root  (hd1,6)
<knutwin> arvind__:  done
<hwilde> Hello.   I am booted into the livecd and I want to copy /dev/sdb to /dev/sda.  What is the best way?  sda is unformatted.
<arvind__> knutwin, setup (hd0)
<arvind__> hari1, i guess you need to have some kind of acceleration for it
<hari1>  arvind__: i can use inbuilt graphics... i need to install grapics driver i think ... how to do that...?
<MaxFrames> hello. I am using xubuntu 8.10 and have a problem with the network manager GUI. can someone help me please?
<knutwin> arvind__: pastebin? ... it says suceeded
<hwilde> !ask | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind__> knutwin, no need... quit and reboot
<knutwin> arvind__: ok ill try :)
<arvind__> knutwin, restricted drivers...
<MaxFrames> I can't change the network settings with Network Manager. When I try to commit the changes, it says it cannot save them because the connection properties (for eth0) are read-only
<MaxFrames> in addition, if I change the connection properties with ifconfig the Network Manager does not reflect the changes (it still shows the old values)
<knutwin> arvind__:  error still there
<arvind__> knutwin, what error? error 15 ?
<knutwin> yes
<arvind__> knutwin, ok press 'e' now
<arvind__> knutwin, what does the line root say?
<knutwin> root (hd1,6)
<shadeslayer> oh one more thing
<Guest54728> I have a LAMP-server(Ubuntu server 8.04.xx) all set up with Wordpress. Its behind a home router and its portforwared. It works great if you surf to it from another internet connection of throu a proxy. How can i access the page from my home LAN?
<unr3a1> hey all
<sinan> how can i use "tc" to throttle the localhost?
<knutwin> arvind__: root (hd1,6)
<rohan> i am using the alpha 5 CD and i find that the brightness notification is not proper - the limits are out of bounds. where do i report a bug?
<shadeslayer> when i want to access files in /home/shadeslayer i cannot see them in startupmanager
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, press 'c' and do the find thing if they match
<unr3a1> how can I check to see what wireless driver I need to use in my kismet configuration file?
<DrDigital> i have burned several ubuntu disk and the live section works but when i install it tells me my cd maybe dirty or bad or i have a bad hard drive, fedora was installed on the system without any problems and its a newer hard drive, how can i from terminal scan the hard drive
<shadeslayer> but startup manager opens /home/root by default
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: my keboard.... you know
<knutwin> :)
<ActionParsnip> hey gus
<e3co> DrDigital:  could it be the cd drive?
<shadeslayer> ok i think resetting GNOME did the job
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, hmm no idea what to do now...
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, can you hang on for a while?
<DrDigital> how could it be the cd drive if the live cds working?
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: yes.. how long?
<ActionParsnip> ive lost bash completion past the first command (e.g. I can tab complete sudo but apt-get cannot be completed) does anyone have a magic fix?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, few mins.. :)
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: 15 min?
<DrDigital> i think i keep download bad isos
<DrDigital> even another systems now telling me the same junk
<slerder> Hey guys, for some reason my mic does not work in ubuntu 8.10. Is there anyway i can see if there is an app that is using it or how i could maybe fix it. When i try to make voip calls or use the sound recorder, the computer detects no sound input. yes, it is properly plugged in. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: do you not check them before you burn them?
<hwilde> Hello.   I am booted into the livecd and I want to copy /dev/sdb to /dev/sda.  What is the best way?  sda is unformatted.
<hwilde> I want to copy the partition table and everything exactly
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: dd if=/dev/sdb /of=/dev/sda
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, works for unformatted sda ?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: i dont think grub will transfer
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: definately
<hwilde> I know how to fixgrub thnx
<sayhello1> hello, can anyone tell me how to delete all instances of a certain file? I have a few "thumbs.db" from when I copied my windows folders in, and they are annoying, and I would like to delete them all with some sort of sudo rm command
<hwilde> Can I just say the fact that gparted displays partition size in GiB but allows resizing in GB is a pita
<hwilde> /dev/sdb1 displays size 71.45 GiB... try resizing /dev/sda1 to match good luck :/
<DrDigital> ActionParsnip, i dont see a md5 to be able to check against
<David-off> irc.quakenet.org
<hwilde> ActionParsnip,   typo before the of ?    dd if=/dev/sdb /of=/dev/sda
<David-off> sorry for that
<DrDigital> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  can you point me to one?
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: what iso did you download. The MD5s are next to the iso files
<hwilde> md5?
<hwilde> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<unr3a1> does no one know?
<hwilde> DrDigital,  ^
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: if == input file of == output file
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, right so no /of just of   right
<hwilde> ActionParsnip,   dd if=/dev/sdb /of=/dev/sda      OR    dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<hari1> can some one guide me to install graphic driver to enable visual effects...?
<ActionParsnip> sayhello1: find . -name thubs.db -exec rm {} \;
<hwilde> !nvidia | hari1
<ubottu> hari1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !compiz | hari1
<ubottu> hari1: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DrDigital> hwilde, dont see how a 8.04 checksum would work for a 8.10 image
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: to copy all of sdb to sda its: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<DarkKnight> hey my sound isn't working in my vbox
<Kriss3d> Anyone know how to have networkingmanager start by itself ?
<DarkKnight> hey my sound isn't working in my vbox can anyone help me with that
<sayhello1> thanks actionparsnip
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, ya . so error 15 is it?
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: what version of 8.10
<sayhello1> thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: 64bit, 32bit, desktop, server, minimal?
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: yes
<DrDigital> ActionParsnip, the one that united states giggnet gives when you select it from the pop up list
<DrDigital> 64 bit
<DrDigital> desktop
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: every grub entry i select is error 15
<gnr> hi can i have a little help setting up my partitions? :) i have a 320gb hd, would like to know how much to leave for the os and swap etc. but would also like to put windows 7 on a small partition
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: is it ubuntu, kubuntus, xubitu?
<DrDigital> ubuntu
<hwilde> DrDigital, f9cdb7e9ad85263dde17f8fc81a6305b *ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<kuba_160> hi
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: the problem started with resetting startup-manager to default
<hwilde> gnr, my rule of thumb is swap = 2x ram
<DrDigital> thanks
<gnr> 4gb then. but isn't that a little much hwilde?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, your menu.lst seems to be fine... cant you use any other keyboard here? what did you do with network-manager?
<DrDigital> its good
<gnr> and hwilde how would i go about setting up the partitions for windows
<arvind_khadri> hwilde, thats only for ram less than a gb gnr
<DrDigital> guess ill go back to fedora
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/ubuntu-releases/8.10/MD5SUMS
<arvind_khadri> !swap | hwilde ,
<ubottu> hwilde ,: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<fr00d> Hello!
<hwilde> gnr, how much space do you want for windows?
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: nothing with network manager.. i just resetted the program "startup-manager" (installable from ubuntu repos) to the default. after doing that he prompted me to reboot. after that the error came
<gnr> around 20gb hwilde perhaps 30
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: only have a good swap if its needed
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, oh ok, what did you change?
<DrDigital> md5s match up
<fr00d> I've an apacheproblem with xen. [ 1196.922123] apache2[4170] general protection eip:b7a908ab esp:bf9579c4 error:0 What do I need to do that apache starts normally?
<DrDigital> and ive burned 11 cds
<DrDigital> each one same issue
<DrDigital> fedora worked
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: you should check those as well as verify the burned cd is ok
<fr00d> Another Xen DomU is running apache pretty well.
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: also burn the iso as slow as you physically can
<Ko_deZ> Hi. I would like to run "blockdev --setra 4096 /dev/sdb" at startup. I was wondering if there is a init.d script that does this? hdparm has its config file, does blockdev also have the same?
<DrDigital> yeah i did
<DrDigital> 8x
<DrDigital> slowest the disk allowed
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: all awesome so far
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | DrDigital
<ubottu> DrDigital: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, dd has no progress bar or nothing?    I dunno if this is working or just sitting there.
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: i dont really know.. there was a button that said reset to default and i pressed it :x ... before that i was trying to install a usplash theme
<loopux> hi...
<ActionParsnip> DrDigital: try some bootoptions like acpi off nodma etc
<DrDigital> i just plan to use the system to run virtualizations of other linux system
<loopux> i have a problem with grub...
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: depending on the partition sizes will dictate how long it takes, dd unfortunately has no progress bar
<yowwww> im getting an error 24 on my jaunty install (the file system is clean), anyone have any ideas? ive already reinstalled grub.
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: but it will do a bit by bit copy
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, and they are solid state so I can't even hear them doing anything...
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: i have an adapter from usb to ps2? does that help me?
<DarkKnight> hey my sound isn't working in my vbox
<DarkKnight> hey my sound isn't working in my vbox can anyone help me wih that
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, fdisk shows the partition table created so I guess it's doing something.
<hwilde> !vbox | DarkKnight
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, aah, dont try to play with usplash it most of the times doesnt work :) .. i have no idea about that adapter , you can try anyways
<ubottu> DarkKnight: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hari1> can some one guide me Installing  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics  controller drivers on Ubuntu ....?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: shoud be smooth then, solid state is less bursty that platter based
<Guest28677> Hi I started Xnest like so "Xnest :10". How do I run gdm in it now?
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, how does it handle blank space?  disk is 74G but only 4G used.  will it write all those zeros too
<fr00d> What's the matter when I can't even start /usr/sbin/apache2 --help?
<Eressolar> fr00d: exactly what error do you receive?
<hechu> hari1, can you use X environment now ?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: i believe they will be unallocated space but i think you can add them to the other partitions of make a new on e and mount it some place
<hechu> fr00d, you may use "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" to start you http server.
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, ???
<fr00d> Eressolar: [   70.658298] apache2[3908] general protection eip:b7b158ab esp:bff32c04 error:0
<fr00d> This is the exact error.
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: i have to get it from a friend.. give me 5 min
<fr00d> hechu: The init-script doesn't work asswell.
<hari1> hechu: i am not able to enable visual effects .. .
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, sure :)
<jc> is there an off-topic channel
<DJones> !offtopic | jc
<ubottu> jc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnr> anyone have a little time to help me set up some partitions, little new to it..
<kestrel> my friend, for whom I set up Ubuntu, is having an issue.  The applications menu has stopped working!  Places and System still work, but Applications will not react to button press.  Any ideas?
<marca311> gnr sure
<hechu> hari1, did you installed compiz ?
<yangyanli_> Hi all, could someone give me a guide on how to set the CATALINA_HOME?
<virtaava> fr00d, that souns like kernels Segmentation fault error message?
<hari1> yes...
<gnr> thanks marca311, does pm work on this server? bit busy in here..
<fr00d> virtaava: Not the Kernel segfaults but the apache.
<hechu> hari1, usually 845G chipset use i810 driver. and I remember my old computer(which has a 845G chipset) can run 3D effect.
<marca311> gnr. i don't know
<fr00d> Google says I should run memcheck, but I don't think that really helps in an Xen DomU.
<fr00d> -n
<gnr> marca311:  join #marca311    :D
<virtaava> try rebuilding your ldap
<hari1> hechu:but in hardware drivers, no driver is being displayed to be activated...
<hechu> hari1, the 'hardware drivers' is used to provide restricted drivers such as ATI/Nvidia graphics driver or WLAN wifi driver.
<king> hey
<eldenz> how is the package named that give me manpages for C/systemcalls ?
<eldenz> like lstat etc
<arvind_khadri> !hi | king
<ubottu> king: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hari1> hechu:then how can i config my onboard graphics to support visual effects of ccsm...?
<DrDigital> bizzare, CentOS just burned and installed no issues
<RizR> hello. Is there a way to open a new tab in an already opened gnome-terminal using command line?
<RizR> It's like doing gnome-terminal --tab but attach it with an existing window rather than opening a new one
<arvind_khadri> RizR, ctrl+shift+t
<RizR> arvind_khadri: that opens in current gnome-terminal window. I need in "any" open gnome-terminal window
<scunizi_> RizR: yes.. it's called screen.. check it out
<k4dm> siemka
<scunizi_> RizR: but... you have to start screen before you get wrapped up in doing something at terminal.. if you can send what you have going to the background then you can initiate screen
<admin_masu3701> hello i have a question... i dont know what happen but i am not root user anymore..i try to sudo apt-get update and get a message user is not in the sudoers
<admin_masu3701> how can i become root again?
<RizR> scrunizi_: I know screen but I think that's not what I need.
<hechu> hari1, I am reading some document about 845. it seems some bad news.
<erUSUL> !root | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scunizi_> RizR: screen will "split" so you can have something going in each window
<erUSUL> !sudo > admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701, please see my private message
<RizR> scunizi_: screen deals with the outout of terminals and the terminal itself. I need something to talk to the gnome-terminal thing.
<hechu> hari1, refer to the release note of 8.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Hangs%20with%20desktop%20effects%20on%20Intel%20830MG%20and%20845G%20video%20cards
<arvind_khadri> admin_masu3701, check out /etc/sudoers
<hechu> hari1, There is a bug in the Intel video driver for the older intel 830 and 845 integrated video cards that are used on laptops like the IBM R30. Desktop effects with compiz will not work on those chips and will freeze the system. For new installations, please install using the safe graphics mode (press F4 in the startup screen) on these systems and disable desktop effects via System -> Preferences -> Appearance, clicking on "Visual effects" and choosing "No
<hechu> ne".
<scunizi_> RizR: maybe I misunderstood .. you wanted a new tab in terminal, the gui windowed terminal ?
<AlexMax> Hi there, is it possible to enable cyrilic characters in gnome-terminal?
<RizR> scunizi: yes.
<hari1> hechu:ok..:)
<nutzer> hallo
<RizR> scunizi_: if one has more than one gnome-terminals open and one wants to open a new tab in gnome-terminal window of his choice. how it's done.
<AlexMax> My locale is utf-8 but when i look at cyrilic text in irssi for example it shows up as a bunch of weird letters
<scunizi_> RizR: so you're just looking for the command to make that happen but not because you neccessarily need another tab..?
<magnetron> AlexMax→ your IRC friends probably doesn't use UTF-8
<hechu> hari1, bad news. I don't know if it fixed now.
<tuxorz> hello everyone and good moring
<jc> AlexMax: unicode terminal?
<magnetron> tuxorz→ welcome and good afternoon
<RizR> scunizi_: well I need another tab :-) that's why I'm looking for it.
<hechu> hari1, but I do remember I've use 3D effect in my old computer.
<tuxorz> ty magnetron
<AlexMax> jc: yeah i'm using gnome-terminal in utf-8 mode
<hari1> hechu:then how to go about........?
<l3dplated_Linux> how many accounts should I make on a fresh install?
<magnetron> AlexMax→ your terminal already accepts cyrillic letters, but maybe your font doesn't?
<scunizi_> RizR: File/New Tab .. since you're in the gui use the menu
<admin_masu3701> arvind_khadri: when i try to access /etc/sudoers it says that i dont have permission
<devilsF00d> hi how can you determine what your broadcast address should be when setting an interface for a static IP?
<AlexMax> magnetron: I'm using normal font
<magnetron> l3dplated_Linux→ are you talking about user accounts? one account per user i guess.
<RizR> scunizi_: this is straight forward but not what I asked. no worries mate. I think it can't be done using gnome-terminal.
<RizR> scunizi_: thanks anyway.
<tuxorz> is anyone avalible to help with some issues i'm having with opengl support for my ATI 3100 mobile radeon graphic card for my laptop?
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: the adapter doesnt work
<AlexMax> magnetron: However I added the cyrlic iso encodings and switch to that. then i started to see cyrlic letters
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: i was able to do updates and install before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<admin_masu3701> now i just cant
<hechu> hari1, my old computer runs 3D very fine. about 2 years ago.
<arvind_khadri> admin_masu3701, do cat /etc/sudoers and see if your name is there?
<magnetron> AlexMax→ that means that your friends doesn't use UTF-8.
<knutwin> arvind_khadri: maybe i backup my files and reinstall ubuntu... or is there another way?
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, aah bad luck.... backup whatever is there in your home... and re-install and remember not to mess with usplash :P :)
<l3dplated_Linux> Magnetron  so I should see me and root in the user list if no one else is going to use the pc
<tuxorz> im running compiz fusion just fine but i am unable to get any viewable game play in the opengl type of games
<hari1> hechu:ok... i will catch u later..........
<knutwin> ahhaa
<knutwin> :)
<hechu> hari1, a  celeron 1.7G CPU and integrated 845G graphics card. it's not a laptop, just a desktop computer.
<arvind_khadri> knutwin, home folder i meant :)
<S7UMPY> anyone know how to get a gigaware webcam working on ubuntu 8.10?
<magnetron> l3dplated_Linux→ no, there will be some more accounts for technical reasons. no one will be able to log into those, though
<maxagaz_> can i use any touch screen with ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> !cam | S7UMPY
<ubottu> S7UMPY: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<perlsyntax> i got a pdf file i want to print how do i do that in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<hari1> hechu: tx anyway........
<tuxorz> can someone direct me to a channel that i can get support for my ubuntu distro?
<hechu> hari1, you are welcome.
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: double click on it. File>Print
<magnetron> perlsyntax→double click on it, choose File menu > print
<magnetron> erUSUL→ plol
<S7UMPY> ubottu: iv tried both of those sites, and nothing worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perlsyntax> i did that
<erUSUL> cXD
<perlsyntax> didn't work
<magnetron> perlsyntax→ some PDF:s disable printing
<hechu> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<admin_masu3701> cant cat /etc/sudoers
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: any error msg? did the printer icon appear on the notification area? did you choose the correct printer?
<hechu> !xubuntu | tuxorz
<admin_masu3701> its says permission denied
<ubottu> tuxorz: please see above
<raytus> hola
<raytus> hola
<raytus> hola
<raytus> hola
<raytus> hola
<FloodBot1> raytus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !es | raytus
<dekkong> !fluxbox
<ubottu> raytus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<kbd1980> hola
<arvind_khadri> admin_masu3701, sudo 0i
<arvind_khadri> admin_masu3701, sudo -i
<raytus> toy downloading linux mint, a ver si anda x q lo stros linux no
<Phantom-X> hello
<perlsyntax> i say to many failed to print
<devilsF00d> are there any services other then mysql that you have to modify if you change your static IP?
<mostafa> how to install /media/Multi 2/Programs/flashp7/FP7_archive/r25/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<perlsyntax> ?
<funkyHat> I've created a root Certification Authority, Is there a place where I can put a copy of the certificate on my machines so it will be accepted by my applications?
<perlsyntax> erUSUL, did you get my error message
<mostafa> how to install  install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<arvind_khadri> !flash | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: i say to many failed to print <<< this?
<perlsyntax> yes
<perlsyntax> i not sure what i doing wroung
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: well that doesn't say top much... do other apps fail to print too?
<perlsyntax> nope just that
<bradF> anyone successfully using the "Provider for Google Calendar" for Thunderbird?
<perlsyntax> i did install cups-pdf
<tuxorz> Can some one work with me on my graphics challengen?
<gnr> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Phantom-X> are there any easy way to make ipset work ?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Phantom-X> i mean i ahve done apt-get ipset , but it seems that the kernel and iptables module has no support for ipset... ????
<tuxorz> Does one really need swap when they have 2 Gib of mem alrdy
<perlsyntax> erUSUL?
<raytus> someone know how to install amarok 2?
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: try to print it from comman line... "lpr file.pdf"
<Dreamglider> i want to clone a 80gb disk to a 320gb disk, do i just type  "dd if=/dev/source if=/dev/destination" and wait ?
<lianimator> tuxorz: if you use more than 2 GB of ram, yes
<arvind_khadri> raytus, sudo apt-get install amarok
<tuxorz> i havne't as of yet but i did make a 2 Gib swap just in case...is that over kill?
<item> hell
<kane77> when using alsa (in various programs such as hydrogen, virtualbox etc) it gives slight crackling noise when playing.. what could cause this? how can I fix it?
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: yes that will work, you'll have to increase the partition and then the filesystem size afterwards though probably
<Droopsta915> I need to help a friend fix his computer. Is there a windows chat in here?
<SevenSeals> hello
<Pici> Droopsta915: ##windows
<erUSUL> Droopsta915: ##windows
<perlsyntax> i try that nopt anything worked
<raytus> it doesnt work, but ill try later
<Droopsta915> I tell him to switch to ubuntu, maybe this blue screen will change his mind:)
<anton_> how 2 kill app in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> odd
<erUSUL> anton_: kill $PID or killall appname
<tuxorz> anyhow, can some one explain why my graphics work for compiz fusion on my desktop GREAT but my display goes crazy running games
<Phantom-X> hmm
<Phantom-X> do i need to patch or retrieve another kernel to get ipset to work in ubunti intrepid ?
<arvind_khadri> tuxorz, as compiz uses all of the grpahics :) simple
<funkyHat> tuxorz: possibly because Compiz is using OpenGL already, so the game can't
<tuxorz> really wow that may be it
<perlsyntax> erUSUL not anytjhing happon
<anton_> erUSUL: killall doesnt work
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: :| dunno what may be the problem sorry
<tuxorz> so should i get fluxbox or something for gaming?
<erUSUL> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<funkyHat> anton_: try pkill
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: is it easy to do ?
<tuxorz> or just turn of compiz-fusion
<aqUariUZZZZZZ_Gi> adsgasdgg
<anton_> funkyHat thx
<aqUariUZZZZZZ_Gi> thrtsysreyaersy
<aqUariUZZZZZZ_Gi> retaewtrwer
<lianimator> how can I play H.264/AVC Video files? The thumbnail shows, what player should I use to play it?
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me
<storbeck> anton_: What's the PID?
<tuxorz> ill go test this idea bbl peace
<anton_> how 2 restore screen size?
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: I think that gparted can do it all for you (don't know for certain, never tried it)
<huhn23> Hello. I've got the mp3 unfree package installed, still however, playing mp3/ogg&whatever music file will only work occasionally.sometimes when I press play just nothing happens. this happens in all (rhythmbox, exaile,banshee) players. what could it be?
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: does the destination need to be partitioned at all? (it's a brand new disk)
<anton_> how 2 restore screen size?
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: and the source has 3 partitions, one ntfs one ext3 and a swap area
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: no, dd will copy everything, including the partition table if you use the device names for if and of
<cristi> hy! i am having a sound problem. when i plug in my headset the sound outputs through headset AND speakers, instead of just headset. What should i do?
<storbeck> cristi: mute Front
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: right... which partition are you planning to expand?
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: i need to clone the whole drive
<dmizer> on the xfce desktop, how do i change the name of the "home" folder to my username?
<cristi> storbeck: if i do so the sound won't output through headset
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: ok, dd will do that, but after you've done that, which partition do you want to expand to fill the extra space you'll have?
<storbeck> cristi: It should
<cristi> but it's not
<cristi> storbeck: but it's not
<storbeck> cristi: Try muting PCM then
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: ahh, well first ill expand the ext3(Ubuntu) partition, and if posible id like the ntfs a bit bigger allso, but primary the ext3 partition.
<cristi> storbeck: same
<arvind_khadri> !resolution | anton_
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: I'm guessing your ntfs partition is first on the disc, in which case expanding your ext3 partition will be quite easy, but the nfts one not so much
<ubottu> anton_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<storbeck> cristi: Try opening up alsamixer and playing around with mute. On mine I just mute Front and headphones still work
<dmizer> in xfce, how do i change the name of the home icon on the desktop to my user name?
<cristi> storbeck: blah ok
<erUSUL> dmizer: try #xubuntu
<dmizer> erUSUL thanks.
<cristi> storbeck: i did, and didn't reach any results
<erUSUL> dmizer: no problem
<tuxorz> hello everyone
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: yes the ntfs is first then comes the ext3, i have tried to expand the ext3 with gparted, it's quite easy.
<tmpnam> Hi, does this ":(){ :|:& };:" echo "Bill Gates sucks" on your ubuntu box?
<SEVILLA> tuxorz: Hello
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: what you mean with if and of ?
<tmpnam> When executed with BASH?
<erUSUL> !ops | tmpnam Fork Bomb
<ubottu> tmpnam Fork Bomb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tmpnam> lol
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: the arguments to the dd command
<Jubez> Hi, is there a channel on freenode that deals with the ubuntu-server OS in particular?
<arvind_khadri> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
 * erUSUL do not do what the looser tmpnam says
<Dreamglider> funkyHat:  is   "dd if=/dev/source if=/dev/destination" wrong ? (here both are "if")
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: yes it should be dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/destination
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, i always thought you were a op :)
<ariqs> ok, say I compile something with qmake -recursive and then make, and I want to throw in cpu optimization for my cpu in the compile, how do I go about that? I can't even find a makefile in this thing
<tuxorz> hello SEVILLA
<tuxorz> well its not my compiz fusion thats the problem, i turned it off and tried planet penguin racer but i still get a bunch of horizontal lines ruining the display
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: ok thank you. Ill initiate the command now and pray.
<erUSUL> arvind_khadri: i do not have that responsability XD
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: sorry I didn't notice you'd put if twice in your question
<arvind_khadri> erUSUL, its ok :)
<oxygen> how can i set ubuntu
<oxygen> password
<oxygen> sudo root ?
<erUSUL> !root | oxygen
<ubottu> oxygen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tuxorz> i can hear sound and all and see the colors but i am unable to get it to display correctly?
<erUSUL> !rootpass | oxygen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootpass
<nemera> hi there
<erUSUL> oxygen: we do not support ubuntu with enabled root account here. thank you
<Jeruvy> oxyen: passwd and addpasswd, see man passwd for details
<storbeck> oxygen: If you're just setting the reg. user password, just use: passwd
<tuxorz> im on a laptop,...humm maybe its my resolution setting for my desktop 1200 x 800
<cristi> storbeck: hm something interesting. i started alsamixer in terminal and at headphone i can't adjust volume or manipulate.
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: if you're happy with just resizing your ext3 partition then that's fine, if you want to resize your ntfs too I would suggest partitioning the new drive with 1 partition the same size (or a bit bigger) than your current ntfs, then taking out your old disc, using the windows installer disc to 'repair' the installation and repartitioning ntfs from windows
<nemera> do someone know a program that is a wysiwyg for web creation ? like drag and drop feature ( a bit like Iweb on apple os 10 )
<Omatic> Hi guys, how can I delete a file or directory refuses to delete with the command rm -rf <filename> claiming that it's Read-only, It's also not accepting permission or ownership changes, the files are in a flash disk. Thanks
<arvind_khadri> !nvu | nemera
<ubottu> nemera: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<erUSUL> nemera: kompozer ?
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: then after that creating a new partition using gparted, then use dd to copy just your / partition, then resize that using gparted
<item> part & 2
<storbeck> Omatic: chmod 644 file
<nemera> thanks a lot friends :) ill take a look at it
<erUSUL> Omatic: the filesystem is mounted as read only. you have to remount it rw
<storbeck> Or rather, sudo chmod 644 file
<nemera> i m so happy with my ubuntu ( no other system on computer anymore appart ubuntu intrepid ;p )
<nemera> komposer and nvu :)t will check tha
<erUSUL> Omatic: maybe the flash disk has a hardware switch to "lock" it
<Omatic> erUSUL, how do I remount and mount
<admin_masu3701> can someone tell me how to make a user be root
<erUSUL> Omatic: try this "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point"
<erUSUL> admin_masu3701: the first user created on a ubuntu system can use sudo
<tuxorz> no its not the resolution thats stopping me from playing planet penguin racer
<erUSUL> admin_masu3701: if you want some other user to have the same powers just add him to the admin group
<tuxorz> May I get some help on this graphic challenge here?
<storbeck> admin_masu3701: sudo -i
<corey> I am looking for  a desktop manager that is eye candy
<funkyHat> tuxorz: try running `metacity --replace' before you start your game and see if it makes any difference
<monreal> Can someone help me with a kernel/module/boot problem? Looks like ubuntu generates broken initrds for me now which don't boot. All I see at boot is ""udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured."
<skald9> can someone help me ? No icons anymore on my desktop and can't mount external harddisk (even after re-installing!)
<funkyHat> tuxorz: you can run compiz --replace to turn compiz back on afterwards
<tuxorz> funnyHat ok ty
<ghostcube> compiz --replace & disown
<corey> I am looking for  a desktop manager that is eye candy
<mostafa> wht is compiz
<ghostcube> de is not eyecandy the WM will be the eyecandy
<storbeck> corey: That's a generic question. For me, eye candy is fluxbox. For others, it's gentoo with all the compiz features
<ghostcube> so compiz or kde4 effects will do this
<scunizi_> corey: e17 is popular
<arvind_khadri> !compiz | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<storbeck> err, not gentoo, ubuntu*
<storbeck> :)
<corey> Thank guys! I am looking for one that is pretty like vista and has the search bar for files
<storbeck> Oh my
<bribagz> whats Vista?
<scunizi_> corey: the searchbar is called deskbar and you can put that on gnome if you want
<arvind_khadri> !vista | bribagz
<ubottu> bribagz: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<tuxorz> no funnyHat that didn't work
<corey> scunizi_ : deskbar? Thank I will look into that
<Jan|> how do I change gslideshow settings?
<sammy> lets say I deleted a functions file that an init.d script needs. trying to remove, install, force remove or force install that package using apt-get or dpkg tries to stop the daemon using the init script first, which can't find the function file, and dies.
<Jubez> !ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<funkyHat> tuxorz: no difference? or the command didn't work?
<sammy> I should be able to restore the function file from the .deb or set the daemon state to stopped somehow, but I'm  not sure how to do either.
<failers> !sabayon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sabayon
<tuxorz> i still can her the sound, see the basic color scheme but its still all horozontal lines
<scunizi_> corey: just right mouse click one of your bars and "add" then look for Deskbar in the list
<MarkH88> Hi, im currently running ubuntu and i want to nuke my VISTA partition and install XP on it, i was just hoping for some advice before i do this
<tuxorz> i used the compiz icon to switch to metacity
<scunizi_> MarkH88: you can do that but after reinstalling xp you'll have to fix grub.. I'll send you a link
<scunizi_> !grub > MarkH88
<ubottu> MarkH88, please see my private message
<funkyHat> MarkH88: my advice is be very careful when choosing your partition in the windows XP installer, it can be tricksy. Also after you've done that you'll have to use the ubuntu live CD to reinstall Grub
<tuxorz> and it does it not only for games but for just about anything that runs advancded graphics
<tuxorz> its like some horizontal sync is messing up....i dropped my display to 1024 by 768 too
<ariqs> I don't know what I'm doing, I ran qmake -recursive -makefile, and now I don't know how to make with the makefile make -f Makefile doesn't work
<Akkernight_> Hello. How do I see if my Ubuntu is 64bit
<profanephobia> Can i change the color of the selection box the mouse makes?
<funkyHat> Akkernight_: uname -a
<natsukashi> Hm, I managed to fail with my dualboot installation. Ubuntu is the only one that boots now. ):
<Akkernight_> where do I type uname -a
<natsukashi> And the wiki didn't help me either. ):
<funkyHat> Akkernight_: in a terminal window
<erUSUL> !cli | Akkernight_
<ubottu> Akkernight_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cristi> natsukashi: what happened?
<item> hello
<Geston> hello item
<Omatic> erUSUL, why do I get this error mount: special device remount,rw does not exist
<Akkernight_> why is my keyboard symbols not at same place as on Windows_ I havn\t installed Ubuntu yet, im running it on the DVD
<natsukashi> cristi: Well, I followed the normal installation procedure and when I rebooted my computer it just booted Ubuntu. Then I checked the boot thingy in BIOS and there were only Ubuntu to be chosen from. :/
<erUSUL> Omatic: is with the -o "sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point"
<gnr> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<erUSUL> Akkernight_: System<Preferences>keyboard choose the correct layout
<perlsyntax> nyone know how to print a pdf file off your printer???????
<tuxorz> anyone know a good place to go get graphic support?
<cristi> natsukashi: if you installed windows, and then ubuntu you should be able to see both with grub at startup
<funkyHat> Akkernight_: possibly because you have a UK keyboard (or some other layout) and the CD defaults to US
<Omatic> erUSUL, oh I see
<Akkernight_> I have Scandinavian, and thanks!
<pkt> what would be needed in order to get the support for hotplugging wacom tablets to ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> hello
<pkt> It is working in Fedora rawhide
<corey> A friend of mine has his desktop go through a slide show. How do I do that?
<perlsyntax> 'i try lpr file.pdf and didn't workl
<natsukashi> cristi: Exactly, but I can't. ):
<tuxorz> well ty all for the help
<tuxorz> ha
<pkt> just file a bug and attach the relevant files ?
<natsukashi> Should I format the partition and install Ubuntu again?
<perlsyntax> is anyone going to help ,me
<corey> A friend of mine has his desktop go through a slide show. How do I do that?
<pkt> corey: gnome or kde?
<cristi> natsukashi: i don't know then, i've done this before, but it never happened not to be able to see windows ... usually problems are when trying to install windows after ubuntu
<corey> gnome
<corey> pkt: gnome
<pkt> you probably need compiz then (don't ask more, I don't use gnome :)
<perlsyntax> i still have prob with my printer
<pkt> perlsyntax: what printer?
<storbeck> corey: apt-cache search slideshow
<perlsyntax> hp
<perlsyntax> hp C4280
<corey> storbeck: thanks i will try that
<perlsyntax> i try to print a pdf file
<Besogon> natsukashi, You will can try to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perlsyntax> pkt?
<perlsyntax> can you help me pkt?
<c0p3rn1c> I installed the ubuntu mythtvfrontend, now everytime I boot my pc the mythtvfrontend starts before I login, how can I remove this?
<perlsyntax> hello
<saxin> :)
 * last-ottom4n is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<hareldvd> looking for a document about how to add language support using scim
<perlsyntax> you there pkt?
<natsukashi> Besogon: I'm quite new to this, should I just write /boot/grub/menu.st in the terminal?
<perlsyntax> am i talking to the wall or something?
<rai> my friend is using ubuntu 8.10. But now when he log in a totally black screen appears. icannot change any of the settings now. This problem appeared after some changing some setting in compiz config. Please help me to solve this.
<perlsyntax> i am out of here none helping
 * coskund is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<Pici> !away > coskund
<ubottu> coskund, please see my private message
<c0p3rn1c> rai: press CTRL-ALT-F1 and login trough the terminal and change your config there
<natsukashi> I don't like the looks of this. One of my HDD's isn't showing up
<Besogon> natsukashi, No. This file like boot.ini in Windows and more. Sorry. I cant tell you enough about it, but in the internet have many information.
<yharrow> natsukashi, what issue were you having?
<arvind_khadri> rai, ask #compiz-fusion
<natsukashi> yharrow: The one with Windows not showing up in the boot menu or about a HDD that suddenly disappeared?
<yharrow> natsukashi, boot entries are listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst. You can either manually edit that file or use a tool called Start Up Manager to graphically eidtt aht file
<yharrow> edit*
<yharrow> natsukashi, one moment, I will try to give you some more specific instructions
<natsukashi> yharrow: Thanks. :)
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know how to assign a custom unicode character to a shortcut key?
<zoidfarb> To type foreign letters, for instance
<ict> dd
<rai> cop3rn1c:now terminal opened what to do there?
<hwilde> !keytouch | zoidfarb
<ubottu> zoidfarb: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<zoidfarb> hwilde, thanks, but that's not what I'm asking
<zoidfarb> that's for keyboard shortcuts to launch apps
<funkyHat> zoidfarb: it might be that the character you want can be typed using a deadkey... what is it?
<zoidfarb> not to type special characters
<zoidfarb> I want to type the interrobang (! and ? together)
<yharrow> natsukashi, go to accessories > terminal
<zoidfarb> it's unicode character 203D
<c0p3rn1c> rai: ehm ask at #compiz-fusion
<natsukashi> yharrow: Done, what should I write?
<Pici> zoidfarb: See System>Preferences>Keyboard, iirc theres a setting in there for dead keys.
<yharrow> natsukashi, sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<zoidfarb> Pici, thanks
<zoidfarb> lemme see
<yharrow> then enter yoru password
<natsukashi> Done~
<c0p3rn1c> I just removed the package ubuntu-mythtv-frontend but the mythtv user account still tries to login, any idea's ?
<zoidfarb> Pici, nothing under layouts seems to let me actually manually choose a unicode character
<zoidfarb> Pici, it lets me choose pre-existing layouts, but that's all
<zoidfarb> not create/customize my own layout
<zoidfarb> Pici, do you know if the keyboard layouts are specified in a config file somewhere?
<yharrow> natsukashi, installed?
<natsukashi> yharrow: yes, and I opened it up. But windows doesn't show up in the list. ;_;
<yharrow> ok, so we probably need to add it. :s
<dopxminx> how can i enable the root account?
<Omatic> Hi guys, what does the error "input/output" mean when I try to save into a flash disk
<storbeck> zoidfarb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<hanasaki> how can I play the stream from http://www.989therock.com/    in a rythm box instead of that html popup?
<funkyHat> dopxminx: if you want to use a root terminal you can type sudo -i
<SEVILLA> hanasaki: right click and select play in
<yharrow> natsukashi, ok apparently we are going to need to edit your menu.lst file.
<yharrow> natsukashi, close SUM
<SEVILLA> hanasaki: when it starts playing
<yharrow> natsukashi, close (start up manage)
<natsukashi> yharrow: already closed. :)
<yharrow> natsukashi, open terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst"
<scunizi_> *gksudo
<storbeck> You should use gksudo
<SEVILLA> hanasaki: if that doesn't work not sure than?
<hanasaki> SEVILLA:  check the "listen" link... looks like it plays through the flash plugin in firefox....
<storbeck> hanasaki: It'
<natsukashi> yharrow: Done, it's empty
<yharrow> hmm
<storbeck> It's embedded into flash, I don't think you can
<hanasaki> storbeck: ?
<yharrow> natsukashi, maybe we have the wrong file then
<zoidfarb> storbeck, thanks for the link
<storbeck> np zoidfarb
<yharrow> natsukashi, hold on a sec
<SEVILLA> hanasaki: k
<MadAGu> i want to add to nautilus right click the option "minimize to tray". Is there any way to do it?
<yharrow> natsukashi, my bad >_> its "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<natsukashi> yharrow: There we go. :D
<yharrow> natsukashi, :)
<yharrow> natsukashi, ok what entries do you see?
<rai> ﻿my friend is using ubuntu 8.10. But now when he log in a totally black screen appears. icannot change any of the settings now. This problem appeared after some changing some setting in compiz config. Please help me to solve this.
<funkyHat> rai: after logging in and waiting a while, press Alt+F2 and type 'metacity --replace' then press enter
<yharrow> natsukashi, go to this site http://pastebin.com/
<natsukashi> yharrow: Done. o:
<yharrow> natsukashi, select your entire menu.lst file, right click > copy, then go to the web page, and right click paste
<yharrow> natsukashi, into the big text area
<funkyHat> rai: then you can edit the compiz settings and maybe disable whichever plugin stopped it from working properly
<natsukashi> yharrow: http://pastebin.com/m35385256
<rai> ﻿funkyHat:its giving "window manager error:unable to open  x display'
<funkyHat> rai: I don't mean from a terminal, I mean when you're looking at the blank screen
<spionlala> rai got 2 working solutions in the compiz chan already :)
<Nevis> Some of the windows in Gnome grey out and freeze from time to time (firefox, minefield, deluge, natuilus). I'm using intrepid, nvidia 180.35 drivers, and compiz-fusion. Anybody knows why?
<yuri_> hey guys im having serious problems booting any linux. i try livecd, liveusb, 8.04, 8.10 and a few others. The error I get at bootup looks like "ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } ata1.00: error: {UNC}
<salvia> hello, i'm trying to build route between vlan interface that is on eth interface (eth is 10.0.1.67, the vlan is 10.10.0.10) to the network that is on the eth interface.
<scunizi_> Nevis: the 180.35 drivers have issues.. back down the version
<funkyHat> Nevis: they would be doing that anyway, compiz just lets you know it's happening by greying out the window
<magnetron> yuri_→ do you have "fake raid"/"soft raid" enabled in your BIOS?
<daftykins> does anyone follow a properly reliable method of getting Sun's java working with 64-bit firefox on the amd64 8.10 install?
<magnetron> !java64 | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<yuri_> magnetron: its a new system. it might be enabled by default. should it be disabled?
<daftykins> thanks magnetron
<magnetron> yuri_→ it should be disabled.
<yuri_> magnetron: ill give it a try
<flice> hi
<flice> is there a good x264 encoding frontend for Linux?
<max82fr> hi guys
<max82fr> Please. Is there an equivalent of task manager in Ubuntu????
<scunizi_> flice: handbreak
<rai> ﻿funkyHat:now i got the normal window
<magnetron> flice→ excuse me, what do you mean by "frontend"? there are a lot of tools for encoding x264.
<daftykins> max82fr, click System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<yharrow> natsukashi,  what version of windows do you have?
<max82fr> Please. Is there an equivalent of task manager in Ubuntu????
<flice> magnetron: I mean gui
<natsukashi> yharrow: Windows XP Home Serive Pack 2.0
<magnetron> !repeat | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daftykins> FYI "x264" *is* an open source H.264 frontend, it is not an encoder in and of itself
<flice> magnetron: tried avidemux, it's too buggy
<yharrow> natsukashi, ok open a new terminal and type "mount"
<max82fr> THanks
<rai> ﻿funkyHat:but once again facing the same problem
<max82fr> <ubottu> Fuck Off
<arvind_khadri> max82fr, System->administration->system monitor
<flice> Daft_Punk: what is the back-end, then?
<SEVILLA> flice: did you try the disk usage manager?
<flice> SEVILLA: umm? are you talking to me?
<yharrow> natsukashi,  copy from the terminal paste the results in pastebin
<daftykins> custom coders and decoders *shrug*
<daftykins> are you trying to encode to H.264 video under ubuntu?
<SEVILLA> flice: yes
<flice> daftykins: yes, from dvd
<daftykins> download "handbrake"
<daftykins> there are .deb packages on the official website
<flice> daftykins: ok, I'll check it out, thanks
<scunizi_> flice: handbrake.fr
<magnetron> flice: oh, from DVD? try ogmrip
<salvia> any idea how to build those routes between interfaces?
<yharrow> natsukashi, got it?
<flice> magnetron: it doesn't matter, I already ripped dvd into mpeg2
<natsukashi> yharrow: http://pastebin.com/m19924c48
<flice> magnetron: what I need is a good gui with all the x264 configuration options
<daftykins> hehe i get a funky checkerboard pattern on my mplayer video when i scroll up and down in firefox, this is with desktop effects on
<jelly12gen> max82ft: type top in the command line
<saurabh> i have ubuntu 8.10 and vista as guest on virtual box: how to use the sharde folder:
<magnetron> flice→ if you literally want ALL options, then you need a command line converter. ffmpeg is excellent.
<flice> SEVILLA: what has "disk usage manager" to do with my question?
<daftykins> jelly12gen, he's long since gone
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you setuop FTP to let only my user get in?
<saurabh> i have ubuntu 8.10 and vista as guest on virtual box: how to use the sharde folder:
<daftykins> FTP is insecure, you really don't want to use that
<scunizi_> saurabh: check in #vbox.. there's some setup to do
<daftykins> use SCP instead
<flice> magnetron: I guess the options available in avidemux are good enough for me
<SEVILLA> flice: yeah i just noticed your talking about something different my bad
<lupine_85> Hiya. I've got a system running intrepid and it's not including /dev/md* in the initramfs
<lupine_85> any suggestions?
<SEVILLA> flice: just trying to help
<saurabh> <scunizii: have made a shared folder but wat is its adderss on vista
<flice> magnetron: I have already picked up all the options I need and would like the rest to be set to meaningful defaults. avidemux is great in this, but it's too buggy
<scunizi_> saurabh: see previous post
<yharrow> natsukashi, type "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<Omatic> Hi, how can you format a drive like a flash disk
<w00kee> omatic : use gparted
<yharrow> natsukashi, ok?
<daftykins> Omatic, as in *actually* format one?
<funkyHat> Omatic: use gparted (when installed it is in Applications > System Tools > Partition Editor)
<natsukashi> Yeah, I think I mistyped the password
<natsukashi> trying again~
<yharrow> natsukashi, kk
<funkyHat> Wait no it's not
<daftykins> system -> administration
<bl4kdev1l> miekina acabo de entrar y ya veo un host de codetel
<natsukashi> yharrow: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/windows': File exists
<salvia> I'm trying to build route between vlan interface that is on eth interface (eth is 10.0.1.67, the vlan is 10.10.0.10) to the network that is on the eth interface.
<funkyHat> Omatic: actually it turns out it's in System > Administration > Partition Editor
<hunt577> Hey everyone
<Omatic> ok a read-only filesystem, I tried gparted to no avail
<Omatic> funkyHat, ^^
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<funkyHat> Omatic: is there a switch on the drive?
<daftykins> Omatic,  what do you mean read only file system? the USB key is mounted read only?
<flice> daftykins: is this repository good? https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<Omatic> daftykins, exactly
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone know is there a way to install kde separetely from gnome with different settings
<scunizi_> Omatic: you have to unmount to use gparted and format
<daftykins> flice if you are having trouble installing the .deb just ask and i can tell you how to do it
<Omatic> funkyHat, how do I tell whether there's a swictch
<Pici> mysticdarkhack: What do you mean by different settings?
<daftykins> there's no need to use a repo
<saurabh> how to use pen drive in virtual box
<flice> daftykins: no problem with that, I just like to have everything in repositories, so that I receive updates
<funkyHat> Omatic: I mean an actual switch, like you get on an SD card (although that's not an actual switch, but anyway...)
<scunizi_> saurabh: if you used the repo to install vbox then you have no usb support.  you need to install the version from their websire
<scunizi_> *site
<daftykins> flice i really don't think it's a program worth updating
<daftykins> but i'm afraid i've no idea on that repo's integrity
<saurabh> how to use pen drive in virtual box
<daftykins> it's up to you
<flice> daftykins: hmm, why? every program has bugs and gets feature updates (if it's maintained)
<yharrow> natsukashi, type "ls -d /media/windwos"
<yharrow> natsukashi, type "ls -d /media/windows"
<yharrow> natsukashi, sorry first had a typo
<daftykins> saurabh, i don't think it's easy, if it even supports it properly yet
<daftykins> either google a guide or get vmware :P
<mysticdarkhack> Pici, what I meant is I'm on gnome desktop right now, so hoping to install kde desktop on the same drive but with different setting
<natsukashi> yharrow: Done
<scunizi_> daftykins: it's supported only in the version directly from vbox
<daftykins> flice just in my experience apps such as that are quite sensitive to upgrading and can be broken easily
<mysticdarkhack> Pici, sorry if that doesn't make any since
<yharrow> natsukashi, ok what was the feedback?
<daftykins> virtualbox rather than virtualbox_ose? ah yes i remember now
<maxagaz_> can soomeone suggest me a good touchscreen with good linux support ?
<natsukashi> yharrow: /media/windows in bold blue text
<Pici> mysticdarkhack: Just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: what will dd print when it's done cloning ?
<saurabh> how to use pen drive in virtual box
<flice> daftykins: I can agree with that. I wish it was maintained in Ubuntu
<venai> mluví tady někdo česky
<scunizi_> saurabh: stop.. why are you asking virtual box questions here.. you've been told to /join #vbox
<hunt577> I had ubuntu running through virtualbox through Windows Vista on my new HP laptop, but my microphone would not work on it at all.  Tried going in to change settings but none of them worked.  Mic works fine on Windows Vista.  Any suggestions?
<daftykins> to be honest not a lot of stuff works as it should in Ubuntu
<ADC> Hello everyone. I have ubuntu 8.10 installed. I am using gnome with it. I am currently using xrdp so that I can access the ubuntu server from my vista machine using rdp. Sometimes when i click on something the session crashes. I think its X crashing. Anyone know where I could look to figure out why the session is crashing.
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: it will print a line or two about how many MB per seconds it was transferring at and some other stuff, I can't remember exactly what it prints
<yubuntu> how do you kill a full screen application
<daftykins> hunt577,  why would you want to use a microphone in a virtual machine?
<yuri_> magnetron: im not having any luck. i have disconnected my ide devices and tried switching from SATA to AHCI and still get the same error.
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: Ok thanks
<scunizi_> yubuntu: game?
<hunt577> daftykins, I wanted to make sure it would work
<yharrow> natsukashi,  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda0 /media/sda0"
<daftykins> yubuntu, in terminal, "ps -ef | grep appname" followed by "kill -9 $processID
<hunt577> daftykins, I plan to actually do a dual boot of vista and ubuntu eventually, but virtualbox allows me to test out ubuntu
<daftykins> hunt577, virtualisation inserts a *LAYER* between the real hardware and the operating system, there is no way you can test ubuntu works on your PC *natively* by running it under virtualbox
<daftykins> it simply doesn't work that way
<magnetron> yuri_→ i'm out of ideas. direct your answer to the channel for any further help.
<smiles> y would u need to dual boot with windows unless u going to play video games
<yubuntu> there was an easier way, someone told me: press alt + F2 and type kill something
<daftykins> that's the same thing yubuntu , but you must know the process ID of the app first
<yuri_> magnetron: ok. ty for the help
<flice> daftykins: I guess that's the price we have to pay for frequent releases
<funkyHat> hunt577: run the live CD, if the live CD works it will work installed (also it might work installed if the live CD doesn't work)
<hunt577> daftykins, so do you think it would work then if I had the real OS installed?
<daftykins> or you can run System -> administration -> system monitor
<mysticdarkhack> I wonder if compiz can be enable in virtual desk from vista or xp running ubuntu in vmware or virtualbox
<natsukashi> yharrow: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sda0': No such file or directory
<natsukashi> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs --help' for more information.
<yubuntu> no all i had to do was click on it
<hunt577> thanks funkyHat
<hunt577> I will do that
<daftykins> hunt577, the benefit of ubuntu and Linux in general is the ability to boot the LiveCD and test a lot of stuff - just boot the CD and try it out
<yubuntu> the cursor turned into an X
<daftykins> mysticdarkhack, no, it requires hardware support for graphics
<yharrow> natsukashi,  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<daftykins> virtualisation programs do not allow graphics acceleration
<hunt577> I tried the livecd before, didn't test the mic, but I know it doesn't recognize my wireless card so I have to figure a way to get the driver for it....and since I am so new to linux, the tutorials I was reading looked greek to me as far as how to download the driver
<daftykins> well, other than maybe vmware fusion on OS X
<daftykins> (macs)
<smokinjoe> Can anybody tell me how to enable 3D Accelleration?
<mysticdarkhack> Daft_Punk, I figure that but would be nice if there a way
<ADC> Hello everyone. I have ubuntu 8.10 installed. I am using gnome with it. I am currently using xrdp so that I can access the ubuntu server from my vista machine using rdp. Sometimes when i click on something the session crashes. I think its X crashing. Anyone know where I could look to figure out why the session is crashing.
<daftykins> hunt577, what is your wireless device?
<yubuntu> daftykins,
<smokinjoe> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<sznurek_pl> ADC: try /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<smokinjoe> !playonlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<hunt577> daftykins, its an Atheras AR252
<daftykins> ah not familiar with atheros hardware i'm afraid
<yharrow> natsukashi, failed right?
<daftykins> wireless is a tough one even when hardware support works!
<hunt577> daftykins, neither is ubuntu lol
<yharrow> natsukashi, the second command i gave u
<rai> compiz config not working
<monreal> how can make dpkg overwrite existing files from a package when re-installing?
<natsukashi> yharrow: yes
<daftykins> monreal, "man dpkg"
<yharrow> natsukashi,  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/sda2"
<Dreamglider> smokinjoe: have a look in System -> Administration > Hardware drivers, could be you can activate the 3d drivers from there
<yharrow> natsukashi, how many hard drives doyou have
<mysticdarkhack> ubuntuguide probably have a setting for atheros
<dkerschner> anyone know how to set default file permissions for sftp/scp users? I'm not sure where to stick the umask like
<natsukashi> but that's because I added an extra space I believe, I just tried the first one and removed the space between /dev/sda0 /media/sda0
<natsukashi> yharrow: I have 2 of them, but only one shows up. And the one that shows up isn't the one with windows
<corey> how do i emtpy the temp folder?
<yharrow> natsukashi, the second hard drive has windows?
<daftykins> corey,  /tmp ? "rm -rf /tmp/* "
<natsukashi> yharrow: Yes. My C:/ has windows. But only D:/ is showing up
<yuri_> would an IDE cable that is plugged into the mobo but not any devices still try to read something?
<yharrow> natsukashi,  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb0 /media/sda0" try this. don't remove the space between sdb0 and /media
<daftykins> yuri_,  no
<hunt577> What version of ubuntu would you guys recommend me download?
<Dreamglider> hunt577:  8.10 :)
<hunt577> the 32 bit version dreamglider?
<yharrow> hunt577,  the latest stable version is 8.10
<daftykins> there's no such thing as "sda0"
<daftykins> you can't have a partition 0 afaik
<Dreamglider> hunt577: yes if your system is 32bit
<hunt577> thanks yharrow
<yharrow> daftykins, thanks for that tip
<corey> is it bad to type in terminal "sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<ADC> Hello everyone. I have ubuntu 8.10 installed. I am using gnome with it. I am currently using xrdp so that I can access the ubuntu server from my vista machine using rdp. Sometimes when i click on something the session crashes. I think its X crashing. Anyone know where I could look to figure out why the session is crashing. I have tried looking at /var/log/xorg.0.log but do not really know what I am looking for
<daftykins> natsukashi, type "sudo fdisk -l" for a list of devices and partitions
<yharrow> daftykins, that was the command i was looknig for >>
<corey> is it bad to type in terminal "sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<hunt577> thanks dreamglider
<hunt577> and yharrow
<yharrow> natsukashi, daftykins  can probably help you better than i can.
<daftykins> it's funny, i come here and i feel like i know stuff about Linux again, yet when i try to make it work for me i still get no end of trouble :D
<Dreamglider> hunt577: Np
<Akkernight> What channel should I join to talk about Game Development and Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> anyone ever feel that way?
<scunizi_>  corey that will remove everything in the /tmp directory
<yharrow> daftykins, all i know is that i thought i knew linux, but i know until i can modify the kernel, i relay dont.
<Dreamglider> daftykins: i do :P
<daftykins> very true yharrow  :)
<daftykins> as soon as i started using genkernel under Gentoo, i knew i wasn't good enough to use Gentoo
<natsukashi> daftykins: only one Hard Drive shows up. o:
<hunt577> Dreamglider, just sick and tired of Vista using up all my free memory...I literally only have about 10 MB of free memory on a 3 GB RAM computer because Vista caches it all
<daftykins> natsukashi, sorry i missed the start, what's the problem?
<corey> is it bad to type in terminal "sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<daftykins> lol corey  checks that i'm a good person
<LjL> corey: it can be, if programs are holding stuff there.
<LjL> corey: why would you do that anyway? it's done automatically on reboot
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a GUI ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)
<scunizi_> hunt577: linux had good memory management but you may find it also "looks" like it's eating a lot of it
<Dreamglider> hunt577: i have never tried Vista, just XP and Ubuntu dualbooting :)
<corey> daftykins: you are a stranger after all
<altrortla> i have also an image of this problem
<daftykins> :D
<yharrow> daftykins, he can't boot into windows. windows was not listed in menu.lst, so i started trying to find out what the location of his windows partition is so that we can create the entry.
<hunt577> oh ok scunizi_
<daftykins> yeah no problem, i'd probably do the same corey
<natsukashi> daftykins: I installed Ubuntu, and was thinking that it should dual boot. But it doesn't Only Ubuntu boots. And now one of my Hard Drives doesn't show up. o:
<altrortla> this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn
<levander> Did KVM every get any kind of feature whereby Windows can directly access the video card for hardware accelerated DirectX and OpenGL?
<UncleD> I heard a guy had a mac system with windows in a virtual window. Can I lead ubuntu inside a virtual window?
<hunt577> I just hope everything works this time and I don't run into wireless problems or problems with my mic not working
<daftykins> ouch, failed multi-boot installs - painful
<altrortla> on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same .... what should i do?
<corey> daftykins: after all you could be  a 12yr old girl who wants to rape me
<daftykins> double the age and you're close
<daftykins> :D
<yharrow> daftykins, here is his menu.lst. http://pastebin.com/m35385256 and here is his mtab http://pastebin.com/m19924c48
<LjL> corey, daftykins gave you the correct answer to your question on how to empty /tmp. whether doing that can be a bad thing is an entirely different matter
<Dreamglider> hunt577: ubuntu is using 300Mb of my 2gb so i'd say it's better than vista ;)
<natsukashi> I would love to be raped by a 12 year old whom runs knows Linux, it would be pretty awesome.
<daftykins> lol
<Pici> Ahem.
<lupine_85> OK, to be more precise - /dev/md* isn't created by default (despite udev being installed). If I mdadm --assemble manually in the initramfs then exit, it boots fine
<daftykins> bit older maybe and i'd agree
<lupine_85> what am I missing?
<hunt577> lol Dramglider
<Pimp> what??~
<Pici> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Akkernight> How hard would it be to get a OpenGL Game Engine my team is working on, on the Ubuntu Add/Remove 'system' ?
<hunt577> Dreamglider*
<hunt577> thats awesome
<yharrow> ubottu, you're a whore ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<levander> Akkernight: see the PPA repositories
 * Pimp bows before the mighty Pici
<Akkernight> PPA?
<corey> i did ubottu last night and it only cost me $10
<daftykins> PM please natsukashi
<andreaja> how do I rerun DKMS? I've got a module that failed on kernel upgrade that I need to rerun
<levander> Good lord, they're dropping like flies.
<yharrow> :o
<hunt577> downloading 8.10 now and good some fresh DVD+R's to burn them on
<yharrow> *ducks
 * yharrow ducsk
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a GUI ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can't read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)....i have also an image of this problem....this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn....on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same .... what should i do?
<Pici> !etiquette > corey
<ubottu> corey, please see my private message
<flice> daftykins: handbrake has much less options than avidemux, unfortunately
<levander> This must be the easiest channel to get banned off of on the entire internet!
<yharrow> natsukashi, nice chatting with you, hope daftykins can help you solve the problem :)
<ariqs> what is the keystroke to kill a process in terminal?
<yharrow> levander, agreed
<reyalp> In 8.10, I use the Darklooks theme & it looks/works great, but when i reboot the theme seems to reset to a very plain theme. I have to select another theme, then Darklooks again. Any thoughts on this?
<daftykins> cheers yharrow
<natsukashi> yharrow: Yeah, thanks for trying to help me! :D
<yharrow> natsukashi, np man :)
<lupine_85> this points to a problem with mdadm / udev somewhere, right?
<levander> yharrow: Was helping people and he still got banned?
<yharrow> levander, I called the channel's bot a w*hore
<Pimp> levander: just semi banned
<ariqs> what is the keystroke to kill a process in terminal?
<Wayder> whats the current stable release =s
<Pimp> lol now he's banned
<levander> yharrow: Oh, much more important than helping people.
<Pici> This is a support channel, please try to treat it as such.
<Pici> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<computer_> you sound like an old fashion kind of gentleman.
<Pici> ariqs: ctrl-c generally
<Wayder> if the process is running and hangs, ctrl+c
<Pici> Wayder: 8.10, Intrepid Ibex
<ariqs> thanks
<buckethed> can i remote control a box that booted with the ubuntu live cd from windows?
<ariqs> I thought it was z for some reason, but that wasn't working
<ariqs> x pauses, z ends and c kills?
<Wayder> buckethed, you can do that using a vnc if you can configure it
<Pici> ariqs: ctrl-z sends it to the background
<andreaja> how do I rerun DKMS config? I've got a module that failed on kernel upgrade that I need to rerun
<dinc62> ciaooo a tutti
<buckethed> Wayder, ok thank you.
<dinc62> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !it | dinc62
<ubottu> dinc62: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Wayder> there is also the kill command, forgot how to use it =s
<computer_> does not comput, does not comput
<Akkernight> Does anyone know I license I can use that is free for non-commercial use?
<ghostcube> gpl3
<ghostcube> cc
<Wayder> kill pid if you can =)
<Akkernight> if anyone was talking to me, please use my name so that I see that you mean me xP I hate this IRC stuff xD
<wczimmerman> Is there still an ongoing issue with slow printing from Intrepid using cups?
<daftykins> buckethed> can i remote control a box that booted with the ubuntu live cd from windows?
<Xanax09> hi there
<uniq_stitch> 1458 holy poop
<daftykins> buckethed, yes, you can install a VNC viewer and connect to the IP address of the ubuntu machine
<digitalninja> I'm trying to recover data from an SD card. dmesg shows IO errors and the card never gets mounted. Is there a way I can access the card using "dd"?
<daftykins> after enabling "remote desktop"
<uniq_stitch> [mpd] Playing: Megalomaniac - KMFDM
<buckethed> thanks daftykins
<archman> Anyone using Skype on intrepid? Any reps?
<Wayder> are you attempting to automount the SD card? =S
<n2diy> is there a way to edit hidden files with gedit
<daftykins> buckethed, once you turn on remote desktop, you'll need to connect using IP address:0 to say port number zero
<daftykins> gedit should be able to edit hidden files fine
<uniq_stitch> n2diy, yes
<uniq_stitch> gedit /home/name/filename
<Wayder> daftykins, that will depend on if the computer in question is not behind a firewall, if it is behind a firewall were vnc is actively being blocked you will have to configure a reverse ssh tunnel
<uniq_stitch> n2diy, nano is cooler :D
<n2diy> uniq_stitch, ok, thanks.
<Wayder> nano ftw!
<uniq_stitch> ftw ?
<n2diy> uniq_stitch, an a PITA :)
<Wayder> ftw = for the win!
<Wayder> =)
<uniq_stitch> oh lol
<Akkernight> Does Ubuntu support SLI ?
<uniq_stitch> [mpd] Playing: The Wicket Shit - ICP & Twiztid
<Guiri> Hey I'm having some NIC problems. Our server reverts the settings to auto and 100half. I did a sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full. Any way to get that at boot??
<Guiri> Or stop it from reverting?
<Pici> uniq_stitch: Please disable that in this channel.
<uniq_stitch> Pici, can you disable it for me I'm lazy
<yubuntu> could anyone tell me how to kill a fullscreen game with your mouse?
<Wayder> guiri, have you tried throwing that into the interface config file?
<eddie1> helo
<buba> I-m on ArtistX
<Guiri> Wayder: where is that? /etc/interfaces?
<smiles> yubuntu i dont think u can kill a full screen game with just ur mouse unless u mod it
<yubuntu> there's a command smiles
<saxin> Guiri: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<yubuntu> alt + F2
<Akkernight> Again. Does Ubuntu 64bit support SLI ?
<gldtn> hello #ubuntu
<daftykins> hi
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a Graphical User Interface  ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can't read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)....i have also an image of this problem....this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn....on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same ....
<altrortla> what should i do?
<uniq_stitch> hello gldtn
<daftykins> Akkernight, check the nvidia driver information on nvidia's website
<Wayder> guiri, you can do a few things. =)
<daftykins> then you'll know what it supports
<Wayder> let me check my config for a second
<daftykins> Ubuntu 64-bit (amd64) will no doubt not support SLI with the default driver
<yubuntu> could anyone tell me how to kill a fullscreen game with your mouse?
<Wayder> /etc/network/interfaces
<yubuntu> there's something stopping my mouse from getting into the Nexuiz game, could anyone help?
<yubuntu> my cursor rather
<eddie1> o
<uniq_stitch> [mpd] Playing: Penitentiary Chances (Feat. Hell Rell) - Jim Jones
<gldtn> hey I ran into something on the internet and it's kind of funny to me because I did not get it what it has to do with Linux.. it's a router : http://linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WRT54GL have anyone seen this?
<danopia> hi
<Wayder> guiri, /etc/network/interfaces check that out, and there is an associated manual for the configuration of the file.
<Akkernight> I'm on the nvidia homepage, I can't see anything that has anything to do with Linux or Ubuntu
<Dark_Fire> Hello guys
<Wayder> howdy
<eddie1> hi
<Wayder> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<QaDeS> lol
<Dark_Fire> hey Wayder, wats up?
<gldtn> Akkernight, what are you trying to do?
<Akkernight> See if Ubuntu supports SLI
<QaDeS> gldtn: i think they're just being stupid
<Wayder> workin lol. or hardly workin =)
<daftykins> Akkernight,  you have to browse websites yourself, they can't read our minds yet fortunately ;)
<QaDeS> never herad of an operating system specific router (i.e. piece of network hardware)
<daftykins> </marilyn manson on family guy> ;)
<Akkernight> Linux AMD64/EM64T how do I see if I use AMD64 xP
<Wayder> I have never heard of a OS spec router
<misblay> i'm having ntrld is missing error from my xp after grub installation
<misblay> why is this?
<gldtn> QaDeS, yeah I didn't expect that from cisco lol.. plus they don't even describe why its called a linux router
<daftykins> 64-bit XP would say so in the system properties
<daftykins> ntldr misblay , sounds like your windows bootloader has broken
<Akkernight> I think I installed Ubuntu for AMD64, but I have Pentium if I remember right, is it possible to download Ubuntu for specific processors?
<yubuntu> could anyone please help me with getting NEXUIZ to work with ubuntu
<QaDeS> weöö, the router's software is based on linux
<Guiri> Wayder: seems to be a MODE setting. Maybe I'll try MODE full and see if ti boots :-)
<misblay> daftykins, but i havent done anything
<QaDeS> like on about all serious routers
<daftykins> Akkernight,  AMD64 means 64-bit, not AMD only
<namai> help me :(
<misblay> just installed xp and then setup grub on ubuntu
<misblay> what should i do?
<daftykins> misblay, did you install ubuntu, ubuntu works but that's what you get told if you try and boot Windows?
<JPohlmann> Hey guys. I'm installing Jaunty on my brother's laptop right now. Does anyone know how I can reconfigure X to use the fglrx driver?
<Akkernight> ahh.. I see ÐÐ
<namai> wery wery help
<Akkernight> ^^*
<Wayder> lol. linux router? it is most likely that the software it runs off is based OFF linux =)
<rdw200169> yah, the only reason they call it amd64 is b/c amd came out w/it first
<Wayder> guiri, make the changes in the config file and restart the daemon (:
<daftykins> JPohlmann, i have read that jaunty uses a new X.Org which doesn't support nvidia or fglrx drivers right now
<namai> I have 1 bug with mouse
<JPohlmann> daftykins: Seriously?
<daftykins> yes
<gldtn> Wayder, they should've specified more in their page
<buckethed> i ran "sudo chroot /mnt"  how do i get to another users home directory?  ex. /home/ubuntu
<Akkernight> Pidgin is horrible, how do I connect to MSN?
<JPohlmann> Uh. So, can I get GLX working with the open source drivers for ATI?
<SonhadorPR> greeting from Puerto Rico, to all Ubunteros!!
<daftykins> i could have old information though, google to check
<misblay> daftykins, i've installed windows on my pc "after" ubuntu.. then as you know i have to setup GRUB again, so i did.. now i cant boot xp, it says "ntrld is missing" ok?
<daftykins> Akkernight,  i use "emesene"
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> misblay, pastebin.com your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<namai> mouse is strange
<urnumdei> I'm having problems accessing a device through usb on 8.10.  Can anyone help?
<Akkernight> can't find emesene on Add/Remove
<blistov1> how do i install a 2.6.28 kernel in ubuntu... the ubuntu way?
<gldtn> daftykins, do you have a link for that jaunty article? I would like to follow that closely since I have nvidia
<SEVILLA> SonhadorPR: capasa
<nado> hi there
<yubuntu> could someone PLEASE tell me how to kill a full screen game with your mouse?
<urnumdei> I'm having problems accessing a device through usb on 8.10.  Can anyone help?
<daftykins> the article saying jaunty doesn't support fglrx and nvidia something or other?
<Wayder> ... throw the mouse at your motherboard?
<misblay> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/m48f07ce7
<misblay> btw, as i set up grub, it didnt recognize that installed xp, and i've added the xp lines manually..
<namai> :(
<Akkernight> ok, found aMSN and Emesene, which one is better?
<SonhadorPR> Quick question: which app does anyone recomend for ripping Music CDs in different formats? For some reason Kaffeine is only ripping in OGG, I have an Cell phone/MP3 player that wont play OGG
<misblay> daftykins, and my xp is installed on sda4
<nado> i'd like to use some of my favorite kde apps under gnome. will loading the qt libs cause any serious performance issues?
<Pici> nado: Nope, it will be fine.
<gldtn> daftykins, yes.. also I just seen on their page that there lastest version is 1.80, I use 1.77 how can I get 1.80 to install?
<daftykins> under ubuntu you don't install nvidia's own drivers from their website really, gldtn
<scunizi_> SonhadorPR: try ripperx.. it's in the repos
<nado> Pici: great, thanks
<vineeth> hi
<daftykins> misblay, that config looks ok, it must be correct to say (hd0,3) otherwise you probably wouldn't get as far as the ntldr error
<daftykins> but i'm really not sure what's making it fail
<yubuntu> could someone PLEASE tell me how to kill a full screen game with your mouse?
<misblay> ok then, thanks..
<Flipper> hi
<gldtn> daftykins, oh i see
<misblay> i'll reinstall xp
<daftykins> misblay,  did you disconnect your ubuntu disk when you installed XP?
<urnumdei> I'm having problems accessing a device through usb on 8.10.  Can anyone help?
<Flipper> i have a ubuntu 64 bit and i find no flash player do you have an answer
<Flipper> pls
<scunizi_> daftykins: sda3.. isn't that (hd0,2) since grub starts counting at 0?
<magnetron> !flash64 | Flipper
<ubottu> Flipper: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SonhadorPR> scunizi_: Thank you...I shall try that one.
<buckethed> how do i get to another users home directory after doing chroot?  ex. /home/ubuntu
<Akkernight> Nvidia Geforce 9800GT is supported by Ubuntu, right?
<vineeth> i upgraded my linux kernol now both version shows in boot how can i delete older version from boot loader
<daftykins> Scunizi, i've no idea about GRUB to be honest
<daftykins> feel free to suggest that to him
<Flipper> is thath for ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<n2diy> my roommate is trying to duel boot his XP box, and he is at the import settings page, and regardless of what he selects, or doesn't select, he can't access the forward button, his only option is to cancel, what gives?
<scunizi_> daftykins: too late.. looks like he's gone
<Flipper> thx for the support iam gonne try it
<andre_pl> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any experience tying into ubuntu's new notification system (as of jaunty) is the api the same as before? I used to be abelt o use a python script to pop up messages.
<vineeth> helooo
<Pici> andre_pl: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<vineeth> pls help me to delete older version from grub
<Sisqdave> Hi all, I am wondering if anybody has come across boot issues and the folder /dev/by-uuid missing completely?
<Sisqdave> sure vineeth
<daftykins> vineeth,  older version of ubuntu?
<vineeth> no older version of linux kernol
<daftykins> isn't /dev a dynamic directory created by udev? so it's not really data?
<scunizi_> Sisqdave: might be that there is a listing in fstab that either doesn't have a uuid number or the wrong one.. you can get the right numbers with sudo blkid and compare them to what's in fstab
<daftykins> ah ok sure vineeth, what is the contents of your /boot directory?
<dkerschner> brandon: /part
<dkerschner> ..
<dkerschner> whoops
<n2diy> my roommate is trying to duel boot his XP box, and he is at the migrate settings page, and regardless of what he selects, or doesn't select, he can't access the forward button, his only option is to cancel, what gives?
<daftykins> ah i think i've heard of that as being a bug
<Akkernight> what application should I use to open .run files? I downloaded this file from nvidia.com
<regac> #ubuntu
<daftykins> Akkernight, did it say it supports SLI or no?
<Akkernight> I dunno, didn't read it xP
<daftykins> tbh even if ubuntu does support SLI, what are you going to try and run? :D
<Akkernight> if it doesn't there ain't anything I can do
<evantandersen> is there a list of ubottu commands for IRC?
<Akkernight> And I don't really need SLI, since I won't be running games on Ubuntu xP
<daftykins> i would suggest you don't try and install the driver, it's not likely worth your time trying to get SLI working
<scunizi_> Akkernight: are you trying to install a nvidia driver?
<daftykins> yeah exactly
<Akkernight> yup
<daftykins> i don't think it's worth him bothering Scunizi
<daftykins> * scunizi_
<Akkernight> Ubuntu doesn't find it on the hardware manager or whatever it was
<ActionParsnip> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sisqdave> Hi all, I am wondering if anybody has come across boot issues and the folder /dev/by-uuid missing completely? I have had to change my disk UUID to /dev/sda4 in my menu.lst file
<scunizi_> Akkernight: you mean there's nothing listed in hardware manager or you don't like what's presented there?
<genis3ll> Can someone recommend me a good ubuntu irc client? Thanks
<daftykins> genis3ll, tried xchat ?
<imfluxible> i installed ub 8.10 on my friends emachines T3646, and seem to be getting lots of misbehaviors i wonder if anyone can help me troubleshoot.  they apparently play a lot of board games online at pogo.com, so if anyone has any experience using that site maybe you will relate.  to enable the games we had to install a java 6 alternative, which i think i did correctly yesterday from community doc...
<scunizi_> genis3ll: xchat, irssi
<daftykins> ugly but does the job
<Sisqdave> this works but it gives me errors at boot
<imfluxible> ...instructions.  the games did work yesterday as they were supposed to, but today when she booted up she had several problems... the games wouldn't work, her gnome panel (with applications, places, and system) would not appear persistently (it dissappears), and she says the browser freezes up.  also the window bars do not appear on her windows so cannot move , resize or 'X' out .... any ideas?
<imfluxible> also she says many things on her aol mail interface would not function, various buttons
<Kelen> i installed a theme packages, but couldn't find it in theme's list. any one could help me?
<genis3ll> scunizi_: No, thanks
<ironfoot_495> Hello I need to know how to start all over and install localhost and apache mysql  all over.
<Akkernight> scumizi_ the newest version of the Nvidia driver ain't shown in the Hardware Drivers thing
<daftykins> sounds like you enabled desktop effects imfluxible  ?
<Flipper> maybe its a stupid question but i want to set the file for flash in the folder ande ubuntu sai iam not the owner of the computer do you know a way to give ma all the rights
<ironfoot_495> what is the easiest way?
<genis3ll> Thanks
<scunizi_> Akkernight: of course not.. it's not stable.. and there are issues with 180.35 so I wouldn't go there.. have you tried the ones in hardware manager and do they work for you?  if so stick with them.
<daftykins> Flipper, what do you mean "flash in a folder" ?
<Akkernight> I think the ones in Hardware Drivers worked, dunno really, but I'm going AFK now!
<daftykins> i'm running the nvidia 177 drivers from the "Hardware Drivers" section on an nvidia 8800GT with 2 x 1920x1200 LCD's over DVI @ once
<daftykins> works ok
<Flipper> the plugin for flash player i want to copy to usr/mozilla/plugins i donth have the right he sais iam not the owner
<daftykins> *strokes compiz* ;)
<Flipper> sorry my english is not so good iam from belguim
<Xanax09>  try it in the terminal with the sudo command ?
<daftykins> "sudo ln -s /flash/plugin /destination/folder"
<scunizi_> daftykins: you're lucky.. my 8200 card and chipset work acceptable only on 180.29 so far. 177 was like walking through molassis
<daftykins> (symbolic link, you don't need to copy the file)
<gotcha> what's the difference between ln -s and cp?
<daftykins> gotcha,  "ln -s" creates a sort of shortcut
<daftykins> it's called a symbolic link
<daftykins> it's kind of link shortcuts in Windows, but not really
<gotcha> so u dont really copy it there?
<nibbler> gotcha: one makes a symbolic link, this need so space on disk. other makes a copy
<daftykins> nope, you just let it 'appear' in the destination folder
<nibbler> so=no
<gotcha> ah kay, and when the file gets deletet
<gotcha> the original
<gotcha> the symbolic link doesnt work anymore?
<nibbler> the link gets dead
<daftykins> Flipper, are you running 32-bit? you really shouldn't have needed to do the plugin manually, if this is for firefox
<gotcha> ah, kay, thx
<ActionParsnip> gotcha: if you delete the file, you will have a broken symlink
<Flipper> is thath in the archiver or in the terminal window
<daftykins> there's a third one too isn't there? hard links or something
<daftykins> which makes a copy, and if ever you update one, it updates the other?
<daftykins> no idea how to make one though ^_^
<Akkernight> How do I download GCC? I remember using something else than Add/Remove when I did it back in the day...
<Sisqdave> this works but it gives me errors at boot
<Sisqdave> Hi all, I am wondering if anybody has come across boot issues and the folder /dev/by-uuid missing completely? I have had to change my disk UUID to /dev/sda4 in my menu.lst file
<nado> can somebody tell me if there's a default shortcut for windows+c? i want to bind it to amarok, but it does not respond
<daftykins> Akkernight, seriously, i recommend you stop trying to install that nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: yes hard links but if you delete the file i think the link gets removed but they take up equal space to that which is linked
<Akkernight> I'm not trying to install the driver o.O I'm trying to start programming xP
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> there's no need to lie?
<daftykins> i just don't know why you're bothering
<daftykins> i won't help someone that ignores my advice and wastes their time and mine
<daftykins> Sisqdave, i don't really see any problem in referring to a disk by that instead of UUID, just carry on as-is ?
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: if you want to compile, install build-essential
<Akkernight> Where did I get it? Some download manager?
<daftykins> open terminal
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install build-essential" :P
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: what daftykins said
<ActionParsnip> Akkernight: you will then be ready to code in C and C++
<daftykins> if he were doing that ;)
<yuri_> i think im dealing with a damaged sata drive.
<Akkernight> ok, awsome ^^
<daftykins> actually mind you, step #1 of nvidia driver install = stop X, so maybe he really is learning C :D
<andreaja> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.28-8-server (i686) first. <- how do I do that?
<Kriss3d> hmm anyone know why wow with wine in ubuntu isnt nearly as good graphics as when i run in windows ?
<jorge__> Hi guys,  anyone around knows or use virtual DJ software?
<Akkernight> daftykins you talking about me?
<daftykins> Kriss3d,  because WINE doesn't support the latest DirectX version
 * Python1320 Now playing: 10d03.mp3 (2:17 - 5271 frames) [44100 hz,96 kbps,stereo]
<daftykins> so it doesn't have all the latest graphical features
<ActionParsnip> jorge__: like frooty loops?
<daftykins> nah nobody Akkernight  ^_^
<jelly12gen> daftykins: wine is just running after windows
<jorge__> something like that bro, but this one is dj virtual pro.
<Akkernight> Well, I'm used to coding C++ xP Now imma make a OpenGL Game Engine with my team ;)
<ActionParsnip> Kriss3d: make sure you have the latest drivers and wine from the wine repos
<yuri_> i think im dealing with a damaged sata drive. it will not let me boot up any nix unless I disconect it. it registers in bios but tells me its too slow to respond when i boot up. what do you guys think it is, the drive, sata cable, power cable, mobo(unlikely, i have an identical hdd that works fine)
<ActionParsnip> Kriss3d: you need to patch wine to get it really nice
<admin_masu3701> dont know what happen but i cant run sudo apt-get update or install or anything that required root password
<daftykins> jelly12gen, i'm not sure what you're trying to tell me?
<jorge__> I would like to know how to install it on my laptop who got ubuntu?
<admin_masu3701> it tells me that my username is not in the sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> jorge__: theres lmms
<teneb> hi there, i need some help configuring eth0 with an ip and samba sharing for a cnc linux machine
<jelly12gen> daftykins: wine developpers just need to implement much code of windows and it isnt well documented so it takes time. Therefore WoW doesnt play that fine as in windows
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a Graphical User Interface  ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can't read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)....i have also an image of this problem....this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn....on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same ....
<altrortla> what should i do?
<jorge__> esplain Acparis?
<teneb> can anyone point me to a setup script or the proper config files
<ActionParsnip> !samba | teneb
<ubottu> teneb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<admin_masu3701> before i had access to everything, now i just dont
<LegendaryDarkKni> Excuse me, uh, how do you switch to a different keyboard layout in Ubuntu? And where do i get the Russian layout?
<ActionParsnip> teneb: i can give you mine
<jelly12gen> daftykins: but it's getting better
<teneb> i set ips in a config file but cant ping the lan
<teneb> not enough experience to find out why eth0 doesnt ping out
<teneb> doesnt seem to like my config i think
<ActionParsnip> teneb: do you have lights on the interface flashing
<Flipper> sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and where do i have to unpack the file
<yamal85> someboy speaks my language¿¿ (spanish)
<Flipper> he sais he cant find it
<teneb> ill check, not onsite, but i assume that tells us if the nic drivers is loading at boot
<jorge__> do you know how to install it?
<teneb> i assume it is as this system came from another site where it was workign
<hey`> yamal85 #ubuntu-es
<n2diy> my roommate is trying to duel boot his XP box, and he is at the migrate settings page, and regardless of what he selects, or doesn't select, he can't access the forward button, his only option is to cancel, what gives?
<ActionParsnip> teneb: check lshw -C network
<yamal85> ok hey
<Flipper> iam gonne eat a snack
<yamal85> thanks
<ActionParsnip> teneb: and ifconfig will show the device recieving some data
<yamal85> bye
<Flipper> by
<jorge__>  Hi guys,  anyone around knows or use virtual DJ software and how to install it? Please?
<dkerschner> I'm trying to set a umask for sftp users on a per user basis, not globally. Can I use libpam-umask to do that?
<Fanny> ola
<hey`> hola
<Fanny> k tl__
<admin_masu3701> how to i make my username root
<SonhadorPR> hola Fanny, hola hey`
<Slayer> WHY don't you want to help me? I don't wanna keep windows on my computer forever...
<daftykins> "sudo su" in terminal
<daftykins> but you'd have to be in sudoers for that ;)
<patholio> Slayer, lol
<hey`> hola SonhadorPr
<daftykins> so you're basically knackered
<daftykins> have you recently tried to change your hostname admin_masu3701  ?
<jorge__>  Hi guys,  anyone around knows or use virtual DJ software and how to install it? Please?
<andreaja> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.28-8-server (i686) first. <- anyone know how I do that?
<admin_masu3701> daftykins: not that i remember....but before i was able to use sudo to update and install now i just cant
<digitalninja> Is there a way to force a block device to connect to a drive/SD card? I want to use "dd" to pull the bits off a bad SD card but the system won't create /dev/sdb. It tries too
<admin_masu3701> no permission
<RainCT> Hi. Is someone who hasn't package "debootstrap" installed around? I'd like to know if in such a setup the directory /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ doesn't exist at all or if it's just empty
<allen> is there any way i can use the "log out screen/buttons" from hardy in intrepid ? the buttons where so much better in hardy.
<imfluxible> daftykins:  yes, yes, i DID enable desktop effects!  issat the problem?  how do i UNenable?  why does it cause problems?
<dkerschner> Anyone know how to set a per user umask for sftp and scp logins?
<daftykins> imfluxible,  basically laptop graphics drivers can be sketchy as
<dkerschner> i've tried .profile and .bashrc and .bash_profile and .ssh/evironment...
<daftykins> (tell me if you're not english speaking now, or don't understand me :D)
<Kriss3d> uhmm ive tried to install the latest ati drivers for my HD 2600 ATI.. so far ive gotten my hands on a install file with the name .run
<jorge__> Anyone?
<Kriss3d> how to i actually run it ?
<daftykins> Kriss3d, that's not how you install ATI drivers under ubuntu
<daftykins> google a guide please
<n2diy> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu on his XP box, and it stall at page 6, the migrate data page?
<Kriss3d> daftykins,  please do enlighten me.. note that its not the standard ubuntu but that should be ok
<Kriss3d> it IS however based on ubuntu
<kw0lf> hi
<H3l1c0pt3r> !ati | Kriss3d
<ubottu> Kriss3d: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kriss3d> ty
<Kriss3d> ty
<daftykins> Kriss3d,  not sure what the 'based on ubuntu' line is for?
<Kriss3d> well.. its ubuntu i guess. its just pretty costumized..
<n2diy> kw0lf, qsl?
<patholio> cheers H3l1c0pt3r, i was after some ATI advice too
<daftykins> no, what i'm trying to say is that most Linux distributions use package management
<daftykins> so you should just let the autodetecting parts of Ubuntu install a proper ATI driver
<daftykins> rather than going straight down the manual route
<daftykins> what are you running at the moment? fglrx ?
<kw0lf> n2diy: ?
<Kriss3d> daftykins,  well that require the distro to have that included.. but those drivers linked by H3l1c0pt3r  seems to work
<n2diy> kw0lf, your nick looks like a ham radio call sign
<kw0lf> nope^^
<imfluxible> daftykins:  yes, yes, i DID enable desktop effects!  issat the problem?  how do i UNenable?  why does it cause problems?
<imfluxible> sorry i was bumped off don't know if you answered me yet
<daftykins> imfluxible,  PM plz
<mistrynitesh> i am not able to access the memory card by attaching my Motorola A1200 to my computer
<kw0lf> I have some troubles undocking my Thinkpad T61 from the docking station. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10..
<kw0lf> Hitting the eject button ends with freezing
<kw0lf> Does anyone know how to eject the thinkpad manually from the station (I mean the shell command)?
<admin_masu3701> i dont have access to alot files...how do i become root? am the only one that use this computer
<mistrynitesh> a little clarification, memory card is in the motorola a1200 phone
<joaopinto> !root | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ironfoot_495> Hello can someone Instruct me on how to start over installing the localhost?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i am wondering is there any application that allows voice chat/call through the msn protocol?
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: i did try sudo <command> but dont get permission
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ironfoot_495> Can some tell me how to get help?
<admin_masu3701> joapinto: i was able to run sudo <command> now i just cant
<ironfoot_495> removing localhost and starting over?
<LjL> ironfoot_495: i don't understand your question
<admin_masu3701> always get permission denied error
<LjL> admin_masu3701: if you type "groups", does it show "admin"?
<ironfoot_495> LjL:I'm trying to remove my localhost and all that involvles it because it does'nt work
<elvedin> car()?
<admin_masu3701> LjL: it shows username www-data
<LjL> ironfoot_495: i have no idea what "removing your localhost" would mean
<elvedin> Or car([seats])?
<LjL> admin_masu3701: and nothing else? that's very wrong. is that the first user that was created when you installed the system?
<admin_masu3701> nothin else
<ironfoot_495> Well removing mtsql,phpmyadmin apache everything is there away???
<Supersaiyan_IV> elvedin, car[seats]
<admin_masu3701> the user yes
<ironfoot_495> to make a clean sweep??
<LjL> ironfoot_495: sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server phpmyadmin
<admin_masu3701> dont know what the www-data is
<ironfoot_495> thanx that's what I need.]
<SEVILLA> ? If i dont want to set my $HISTFILESIZE and $HISTSIZE varible value to 1000 every time i log in can i just set this varible in either the .bashrc or .profile ?
<LjL> admin_masu3701: is it user number 1000? (grep 1000 /etc/passwd will tell you)
<illbeatu> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)  <------ what does that mean?
<daftykins> yes SEVILLA
<Akkernight> How do I get Skype for Ubuntu?
<daftykins> add the lines "EXPORT $blah = x"
<LjL> !skype | Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Akkernight> LjL Skype is awsome xP
<SEVILLA> daftykins: ok thanks
<martin__> !ID 17a1:0128 | martin__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ID 17a1:0128
<Akkernight> and thanks
<martin__> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i am wondering is there any application that allows voice chat/call through the msn protocol?
<LjL> Akkernight: i beg to differ, but whatever suits you
<Xanax09> is there any media software equal to windows media center ?
<admin_masu3701> LjL: here is wat i get: mchris:x:1000:1000:mchris,,,:/home/mchris:/bin/bash
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: amsn possibly, but i'm not sure
<LjL> Xanax09: i have no idea what windows media center is like, can you describe it?
<LjL> admin_masu3701: and mchris is your normal username?
<admin_masu3701> yes
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL, i ahve amsn but can't get voice chat, just find it too hard
<martin__> admin_masu3701,  i need help with camera ID 17a1:0128 kolke
<Lake> so I was wondering, I got public/private ssh auth working, anyway I could add password server-side challenge to that ?
<Xanax09> its a app in windows where you can browse in you music / video files in a nice gui
<Akkernight> Add the Skype repository*: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free   What's that supposed to mean?
<Ficthe> yeah Xanax09 -- Entertainer -- http://www.entertainer-project.com/
<LjL> admin_masu3701: ok, i have no idea how this happened, but i know how to fix it. you'll have to reboot in recovery mode. that will give you root access. then you can add yourself to the needed groups - admin, for starters - by doing "adduser mchris admin"
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL, do you know of anyother apps that could do the job
<Xanax09> Fitcthe thanks !
<LjL> admin_masu3701: i recommand also adding yourself to the following other groups: adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse sambashare
<Ficthe> Xanax09, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhWbNj0ndN8 for a video
<Wayder> LjL, can he sudo bash?
<Xanax09> Thanks it really looks awesome !
<LjL> admin_masu3701: although once you've added yourself to the "admin" group, you can, if you prefer, just reboot and add yourself to those groups later using sudo
<martin__> LjL,  I need help with this cam >>>>> ID 17a1:0128
<LjL> Wayder: no
<Droopsta> How do I find out what I have? x86 or amd 64?
<Slayer> Helps me plz................ :(. I want to have a russian keyboard layout, and want to know how to switch them.
<daftykins> are you in Windows right now Droopsta  ?
<joaopinto> Droopsta, uname -m
<Droopsta> daftykins:yes
<martin__> any one help with this cam >>>>>> ID 17a1:0128
<Wayder> admin_masu, pretty much best solution is to login as the sudoer and sudo bash, if you don't have access to that on the localhost, your best bet is for a reinstall unless you are comfortable with safemode
<daftykins> Droopsta, go to www.cpuid.org and download the program "CPU-Z" run it and look for 64-bit info in the instruction support field on the main tab it opens on
<Slayer> There are 1455 people here! HELP ME
<Lake> that looks like a cool interface
<Droopsta> thanks
<_VIM_> !helpme | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<daftykins> Lake, Ficthe  that just looks like an XBMC clone
<LjL> martin__: in 2007, that webcam wasn't supported, though a driver was being developed. i don't know about now.
<Lake> daftykins: never saw XBMC interface, you may be right
<admin_masu3701> wayder: i am really not good at safe mode
<Slayer> allright, ubottu, thanks. I just really need the help
<Lake> Slayer: have you explored the Settings - Administrations - Keyboard ?
<daftykins> i watched some TV on my xbox1 just earlier ^_^
<Ficthe> daftykins, I'm not familiar with it -- but the interface of such media applications is bound to be related one way or another
<_VIM_> Slayer: if someone knows the answer they will respond :)
<martin__> LjL,  Tnx
<daftykins> i was thinking more "looks" as in the backend, not the skin/theme
<daftykins> but yeah i know what you mean
<admin_masu3701> LjL: so how to i reboot in recovery or safe mode?
<Slayer> Lake - settings - ADMININSTRATORS? Dont have that. I'm on Ubuntu Desktop 8.10... Maybe it was badly translated with me
<defrysk> :/
<Tpg> hey lads, this may sound like a stupid question but which version of the Linux kernel does Ubuntu use exactly?
<LjL> admin_masu3701: do you see a boot menu when you power on your computer, just after the BIOS hands off control, and just before the Ubuntu logo shows up?
<Lake> Slayer: yeah sorry, dont use the GUI alot, but basically, you have Applications, Places and Settings as drop-down menus right?
<defrysk> Tpg, depending on version , try uname -r
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i am wondering is there any application that allows voice chat/call through the msn protocol?
<Tpg> defrysk, alright, cheers!
<admin_masu3701> LjL: yes
<Lake> and in the third tab, Settings, there are two sub-categories, Preferences and another one I forgot the name of
<joaopinto> Pirate_Hunter, amsn ?
<Tpg> defrysk, why didnt I think of that before oO
<FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU> is facebook being a slow cunt for anyone else? i cant load shit
<Lake> Slayer: in one of those two sub-categories, there is something like Keyboard, or Language, some setting like that
<LjL> !offtopic | FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<ubottu> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !language | FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<ubottu> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wayder> For (if(safemode=1) && (comfortlevel<1) (reinstall));
<FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU> jesus, calm down
<Lake> he aint around
<Tpg> defrysk, version 24 I see :D
<Tpg> defrysk, un-updated that is, 8.04. No clue if there is something intresting in the updates
<ADC> Hello everyone. I have ubuntu 8.10 installed. I am using gnome with it. I am currently using xrdp so that I can access the ubuntu server from my vista machine using rdp. Sometimes when i click on something the session crashes. I think its X crashing. Anyone know where I could look to figure out why the session is crashing. I have tried looking at /var/log/xorg.0.log but do not really know what I am looking for
<Pirate_Hunter> joaopinto, amsn does not allow me to make voice clal even knowing I have the option, there seems to be a bug in it, so i am wondering if there are anyother apps i could use
<LjL> admin_masu3701: ok, on that menu you should see a recovery mode option. select it (quickly, before it just boots normally). now i think in recent ubuntu versions, you will get another menu instead of a plain shell, i'm not sure, haven't used recovery mode in a long time... anyway, if you do get a menu, just select the option to open a root shell (or terminal or console or what it calls it)
<LjL> admin_masu3701: when you're there, "adduser mchris admin"
<LjL> admin_masu3701: it if gives you no error, reboot with "reboot"
<admin_masu3701> LjL: thanks
<admin_masu3701> let me try
<admin_masu3701> so that is safe mode right
<LjL> admin_masu3701: it's always been called recovery mode, i don't know if they've changed the name or there's something else called a safe mode
<admin_masu3701> ok
<Slayer> Keyboard or language... huh. I will try that out. Also i need help with another thing - What packages do i need for network-manager-pptp and network-manager-openvpn to be installed properly? I have no internet connection in Ubuntu, because i need these two to connect
<LjL> admin_masu3701: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode , it will just give you a root shell without any menu
<LjL> admin_masu3701: so if that's actually the case, just type "adduser mchris admin" in it and you're done
<daftykins> Slayer, "apt-cache search blah" may help
<daftykins> where "blah" is a search term
<admin_masu3701> LjL: i will try it now...thank you
<Slayer> I have no internet connection!... I need it to run apt-things right?
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> good point
<daftykins> clearly i'm more tired than i thought
<daftykins> i would've thought it comes with the necessary out of the box?
<daftykins> does it really not?
<LjL> Slayer: yes, unless you have an alternate cd avaialble. what do you need to do? you might use another computer to achieve it
<Slayer> I have no idea... Alternate CD?
<melrockz> Though I have samba, smbfs installed, I can't connect to a windows share. Why so?
<LjL> !alternate | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<daftykins> melrockz, "smbfs" and "smbclient" installed yeah?
<Slayer> errr i installed Ubuntu via Wubi...
<melrockz> yes.
<Slayer> Because i do not want that partitioning, formatting
<Slayer> q
<Slayer> !LiveCD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<LjL> Slayer: well anyway even if you do have the alternate cd, it'll only let you install a very restricted selection of packages. so again, just what exactly do you need to do?
<Slayer> LjL, i need to install these two - network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-pptp
<Akkernight> "gdebi-gtk: Fatal IO error 9 (Bad file descriptor) on x server :0.0." I get that error when I try to install Skype for AMD64
<Dreamglider> funkyHat: any idea as to how long it would take to clone the drive )
<LjL> !offline | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<Dreamglider> It has about 65/70Gb of data
<melrockz> there is an error 'smb//192.168.0.2 no application is registered for handling this type of file.'
<Slayer> Synaptic... how do i check it?
<dbbolton> how can i scp a file with a space in its path?
<LjL> !synaptic | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<_VIM_> dbbolton: i think you have to put quote marks around it or press TAB
<melrockz> dbbolton: cp My\ Docz
<Wayder> here, cp Pending\ Domain.png
<Wayder> lol
<Akkernight> "gdebi-gtk: Fatal IO error 9 (Bad file descriptor) on x server :0.0." I get that error when I try to install Skype for AMD64
<LjL> dbbolton: but the it in "quotes"
<dbbolton> _VIM i tried using single and double quotes
<LjL> dbbolton: eh... i meant put it in "quotes".
<LjL> dbbolton: that should normally work as well as the "\ " method, but i suppose you can give the latter a try too
<Wayder> i love ubuntu =)
<melrockz> I can't connect to my Xp network share...
<zoobox> hi
<dbbolton> LjL this is what happened with quotes http://pastebin.com/d110a6c81
<Wayder> melrockz, do you have smb installed?
<zoobox> can some share some knowledge on how to do tunneling?
<_VIM_> zoobox: that's kind of offtopic have you tried ##networking though?
<zoobox> I want to listen/send multicast udp messages on the network at school, even when I am at home
<LjL> dbbolton: try it like this: scp daniel@192.168.1.5:"/home/daniel/Music/Daniel\\ Bolton/bones.mp3"
<zoobox> aha ok... I ask there then
<melrockz> I have smbfs and smbclient installed.
<melrockz> from the repos
<masu3701> LjL: i cant even go into recovery mode because i commanded how those ligns in the mune list file
<daftykins> so how are you trying to access your windows box melrockz ?
<LjL> masu3701: that was a terrible idea
<LjL> masu3701: anyway, you can still do it
<masu3701> LjL: i can still edit the file?
<melrockz> by the 'connect to server' in the places menu.
<dbbolton> LjL i tried using \ too http://pastebin.com/m2bd95e33
<LjL> masu3701: when in the boot menu, just hit "e". you'll see a list of lines, hit "e" again, that'll let you edit the first line. to the end of it, add: init=/bin/sh
<LjL> masu3701: the press Enter, then press "b" to boot. you should be taken to a root shell.
<Dreamglider> is there any way to check the progress of "dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/destination"  ?
<daftykins> yes Dreamglider
<daftykins> open another terminal window
<daftykins> and type "ps -ef | grep dd"
<dbbolton> ok, i had to put it in double quotes AND use \. thanks
<daftykins> it should tell you process ID for dd, yes?
<daftykins> then type "kill -USR1 $PID"
<daftykins> e.g. your PID could be 1234 so you'd type "kill -USR1 1234"
<masu3701> LjL: i have windown and ubuntu...so boot into ubuntu then hit e?
<JDogHerman> Can someone help me to setup an MTA?
<kakazza> Hi, I am trying to use UNetbootin to install Ubuntu on a partition. However it only detects the C: drive, however in USB Mode with "show all drives" I can see the partition I created. How do I make the 20GB partition I created visible in HD Mode in UNetbootin?
<LjL> masu3701: no
<LjL> masu3701: in the *menu* -- the very same menu that should have had a recovery mode option, but didn't -- hit "e"
<Akkernight> I'm having some problems with my sound, how do I check my sound drivers?
<masu3701> ok
<Dreamglider> daftykins: can i paste the output in a PM ?
<LjL> masu3701: after having selected the Ubuntu line, but that's normally the default
<TwistedGhost> i am trying to move my old videos file from my old partition to my new videos file in my new partition can someone please help me it just keeps filling my hd
<daftykins> if it's short Dreamglider  yeah sure
<flice> can I restrict certain apt .list file to only bring necessary updates, as opposed to all updates?
<masu3701> LjL : wait..in that menu i only have windows and ubuntu
<melrockz> by the 'connect to server' in the places menu.
<hunt577> Hi everyone, I am running ubuntu through the livecd and wireless is not working
<masu3701> suppose to have the recovery mode but its out
<LjL> masu3701: yes, so select ubuntu (unless it's already selected by default), then hit "e"
<flice> e.g. I have a program that I'd like to stay up-to-date from certain repository, but I don't want random libraries to get updated from there, unless this program requires them
<masu3701> ok
<LjL> masu3701: then hit "e" again, then type " init=/bin/sh" without the quotes, then hit Enter, then hit "b"
<masu3701> so hit e after select ubuntu
<daftykins> flice yes
<TwistedGhost> i am trying to move my old videos file from my old partition to my new videos file in my new partition can someone please help me it just keeps filling my hd
<masu3701> ok
<JDogHerman> Can someone help me to setup an MTA?
<flice> daftykins: how?
<_VIM_> !repeat | TwistedGhost
<ubottu> TwistedGhost: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daftykins> flice if you put # in front of the lines in your sources.list, all the lines except the ones that have "security" in them
<daftykins> then it'll only get security updates and not software updates
<TwistedGhost> sorry
 * G69 Boa tarde.
<zoobox> is it possible to force Nautilus that the files in the sftp-server I connect to is actually Latin1 and not UTF8 ?
<LjL> !pt | g69
<ubottu> g69: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<masu3701> LjL: so reboot after the entering "b"
<Dreamglider> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/d3f323837
<axisys> is there a acroread ubuntu pkg available?
<axisys> sudo apt-get install acroread does not work
<G69> LjL, i'm already there, i'm just trying to be polite.
<axisys> Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Dreamglider> i gont booted when i pasted the output
<zoobox> or, if it isn't possible to run something that corrects all filenames after I have copied them?
<LjL> masu3701: no, after "b", you should wait for it to *boot*, then when you get a shell, you type "adduser mchris admin". THEN you reboot.
<masu3701> ok
<masu3701> let me try
<defrysk> axisys, i think medibuntu has it available
<flice> daftykins: I have this repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mmedia.list:      deb http://mirror.home-dn.net/debian-multimedia stable main
<devilsF001> has anyone ever successfully connected to Cox Communications with a Static IP? If so is there a trick?
<sheeple> im running intrepid, with an ati radeon X2100 series.  after attempting to install fglrx, i get just a black screen when i boot.
<LjL> !postfix | JDogHerman, no but fwiw i can give you a link
<ubottu> JDogHerman, no but fwiw i can give you a link: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<axisys> defrysk: thnx
<flice> daftykins: now, what can I do, if I don't want the packages in this repo to get automatically updated?
<LjL> flice: how about just commenting it out?
<flice> daftykins: but I do want this repo to be enabled, so that I can manually update the packages, if I want to
<Wayder> what is the command to figure out a domains dns records? =)
<JDogHerman> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<flice> LjL: ...
<LjL> flice: eh, i said that before you said that.
<daftykins> put a hash before the line to comment it out too, flice
<eross> what's the gui tools that allows you to look at the pie chart of your harddrive/space/usage/partitions?
<daftykins> then you'll need to "apt-get update" to refresh the repos that you *do* want
<flice> daftykins: I don't want to comment it out
<ihate88> what sort of dual head archtecture does intrepid ibex use with a intel 945gm? just two x screens? xinerama? sth else?
<flice> daftykins: as I said, I want it to be online, just not autoupdate
<daftykins> well either you want updates from there or you don't flice! :)
<Andry_Work> how do I setup the mouse speed on ubuntu?  I only got acceleration...
<flice> daftykins: I want manual updates, as opposed to automatic ones
<daftykins> ah ok then i don't know then
<daftykins> sorry.
<guest__> what is the most portable way to get effective uid of script?
<daftykins> i only ever upgrade manually via terminal
<LjL> flice: how about holding the relevant packages? though obviously you'll have to do it for each package in the repository
<flice> LjL: yep, not applicable in this case, the repo is large
<TwistedGhost> i need hepl before i end up loicking my hard drive space
<TwistedGhost> please
<eross> the answer is gparted
<LjL> flice: well but it works if you don't have too many packages installed from it
<pedro__> ubuntu only works in vesa mode. When I try radeon driver all I get is orange screen. Sound works and I can login, but nothing shows on screen. I can hear the login sound and all, but nothing on screen. (Same in live session). Any ideas why? I'm on a laptop, asus f8v with radeon hd 3650.
<flice> LjL: 34 currently
<flice> LjL: these are different versions of the packages that I have from other repos (mainly from medibuntu)
<flice> LjL: actually, these are updated versions only. there might be additional ones that have the same version that I don't see
<spaceninja1> I can't maximize inkscape
<alexc> hi
<spaceninja1> is anyone else experiencing this problem?
<TwistedGhost> does anyone know how to transfer files from old partition to new partition
<daftykins> yes
<n2diy> my roommate is trying to duel boot his XP box, and he is at the migrate settings page, and regardless of what he selects, or doesn't select, he can't access the forward button, his only option is to cancel, what gives?
<Guest44783> what program i can make xp bootable usb stick? i need because my laptop doesn have cd-device
<daftykins> TwistedGhost, why do you have old and new?
<flice> LjL: this is a big problem for me. I have a lot of unstable repos enabled, each for the sake of one or two programs, and many of them push unrelated packages to updates
<daftykins> and what are they, two different hard disks inside an ubuntu PC?
<mudvayne852> can you create an xbox live server/
<mudvayne852> ?
<_VIM_> Guest44783: that sounds like a ##windows issue try there
<daftykins> only MS run xbox live
<TwistedGhost> daftykins, no its 2 partitions on the same hd both with ubuntu instaled
<sheeple> I WANT MY DESKTOP BACK
<eichi> hello
<Guest44783> no its not windows guestin, cos i use ubuntu
<daftykins> why do you want to copy it TwistedGhost  ?
<eichi> i want to mount a udf dvd
<incorrect> eu.undernet.org
<LjL> flice: ah but that's different, you should be able to tell apt that ubuntu repositories have a higher priority over those
<Guest44783> and i dont know what program to use make it
<eichi> but it doenst work. i get allways a UDF-fs: No partition found in dmesg
<flice> LjL: and if I do, it won't update to the packages in other repos, even if they have newer versions?
<mudvayne852> daftykins: XLSP
<TwistedGhost> daftykins, well my old copy of ubuntu i broke it so i reinstalled but i still want all of my files so i made a second partition now i want to transfer my videos file and music file to my new partition
<admin_masu3701> LjL: so i added init= /bin/sh to the first option that i had which was root
<TwistedGhost> but i dont know how
<sheeple> someone in here gave me a link to install fglrx, and all it did was make everything worse, i was better off not to read it.
<LjL> flice: i'm a bit confused as to how that's done exactly, but i know it can be done (i even think it's done by default for the security repo)
<admin_masu3701> then b
<Andry_Work> !mouse
<mudvayne852> daftykins: xbox live server platform?
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<admin_masu3701> and rebooted
<Andry_Work> !mouse_speed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse_speed
<Andry_Work> !mouse_acceleration
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> mudvayne852, i was thinking you meant the 'actual' xbox live
<daftykins> if you're saying you can download some kind of version of it to run yourself then that's news to me :D
<taz_> what i should download with new openoffice.org 3.0   ... right now i have already 2.4   ..so how i can upgrade ??
<admin_masu3701> so now i enter adduser mchris admin in terminal and get: only root can add user....
<axisys> how do I install opera ?
<norbert79> axisys: apt-get install opera for example
<_VIM_> axisys: get the .deb from Opera's site
<Pimp> admin_masu3701: sudo adduser
<axisys>  sudo apt-get install opera gives me
<axisys> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package
<norbert79> axisys: Are all the repositories selected?
<LjL> flice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Use pinning to limit the backports repository
<spree> I just bought one of those cheap Targus USB bluetooth adapters, and to my amazement it worked flawlessly. What applications should I look into as far as syncing my organizer on my phone?
<axisys> norbert79: let me check .. one sec
<TwistedGhost> daftykins, i broke first copy of ubuntu so i installed again and want to move my personal files from old copy to new copy but its like 100gb and i only have 28gb left on hd
<admin_masu3701> pimp: it says that mchris is not in the sudoers file
<norbert79> spree: vammu
<norbert79> spree: Wammu, sorry
<LjL> admin_masu3701: NO, you should have done the adduser thing WHILE you were in the rootshell, not AFTER rebooting back!
<norbert79> !wammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wammu
<sheeple> I WANT MY DESKTOP BACK
<sheeple>  someone in here gave me a link to install fglrx, and all it did was make everything worse, i was better off not to read it.
 * Pimp loads up his virtual env
<sheeple> this is what i was told.  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<flice> LjL: eh, cool, gonna check it out
<homecable> what hardin packages does a shell server use to hardin the userland
<TwistedGhost> sheeple, its hard to get help with that thats why i reinstalled ubuntu into a 2nd partition
<axisys> norbert79: third party partners are not selected
<admin_masu3701> LjL: so i enterd init=/bin/sh
<sheeple> what to apt-get to get my desktop back
<LjL> flice: there are other guides about pinning, but i believe at least the one on help.ubuntu.com is updated and inaccurate, while that example in the backports page should work. otherwise, check the generic debian guide at http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<rootard> I have a package whose version is the same as the version in a repository. If I install the package by hand, aptitude want to "upgrade" to the repository version. Any idea on where this may be coming from?
<norbert79> axisys: Well, go on, make all repositores selected
<admin_masu3701> then i shuld do the add user on the same line
<norbert79> axisys: or download the Ubuntu package or the deb package from Opera's website :)
<TwistedGhost> daftykins, pm me please when you get the chance to help me out thanxs
<LjL> admin_masu3701: sigh. no
<LjL> admin_masu3701: how's about to write this down somewhere
<_VIM_> sheeple: in the future don't install things from NON official Ubuntu websites/forums/wiki's, else you run the risk of hosing your system
<spaceninja1> Why can't I find inkscape-devel?
<admin_masu3701> i did
<flice> LjL: thanks!
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 1) power on your machine. wait for the boot menu to show up
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 2) select Ubuntu, unless it's already selected by default, and hit "e"
<Pimp> admin_masu3701: sudo adduser <user> should work
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 3) select the line that says something like "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-22-generic root=UUID=c50ae320-b4fd-434e-b81d-3088ae67e6fc ro noapic quiet splash", unless it's already selected
<axisys> norbert79: added the third parties .. still not finding it
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 4) hit "e" and move to the end of the line, unless you're already at the end of the line
<norbert79> axisys: Well, download it from opera.com then
<LjL> admin_masu3701: type a space, and then type init=/bin/sh
<axisys> norbert79: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid says just apt-get it
<axisys> norbert79: i know that is one way
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 6) hit Enter, and then hit "b"
<axisys> norbert79: i wanted to depend on apt if possible
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 7) wait for a shell to load up, then type "adduser mchris admin"
<LjL> admin_masu3701: 8) type "reboot"
<norbert79> axisys: I guess thats the same... :) Besides, I always tend to use the latest
<_VIM_> Opera is not in the repos for 8.10 , that's why i told you to go to Opera's site and get the .deb, before everyone here started telling you to "Enable extra repos" and whatnot ;)
<axisys> norbert79: :-)
<archman> Is there a Skype deb for intrepid?
<axisys> norbert79: since u mention latest.. how do I get the latest ff? 3.1.x ?
<joaopinto> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<norbert79> axisys: Well, download it, and place it to a different directory. Btw, http://www.medibuntu.org
<spaceninja1> FIX INKSCAPE!
<spaceninja1> please :)
<axisys> norbert79: i added medibuntu repo..
<spaceninja1> INKSCAPE!
<FloodBot1> spaceninja1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norbert79> axisys: Guess that has no opera by now.. Eh, just go to opera.com already, and download it from there
<admin_masu3701> LjL: ok
<admin_masu3701> trying again
<axisys> norbert79: k.. hwo about ff latest beta :-) ?
<Pici> !latest | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<norbert79> axisys: Well, download it, and place it to a different directory
<axisys> norbert79: ok
<axisys> norbert79: i dont seem to find the ff beta
<axisys> norbert79: even in there site
<mudvayne852> what games for ubuntu are mmorpg and free
<axisys> norbert79: there is no download option https://developer.mozilla.org/En
<_VIM_> spaceninja1: have you checked yet to see if there is a bug with inkscape with not being able to maximise the screeN? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<n2diy> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu on his XP box, and it stalls at page 6, the migrate data page?
<_VIM_> screen=window
<spaceninja1> _VIM_: there is a known bug, that has been fixed with inkscape-devel
<spaceninja1> _VIM_: but I can't find that package
<norbert79> axisys: There is the way, sorry, I am not dealing with beta stuff, but only with Ubuntu related problems directly...
<_VIM_> spaceninja1: try the PPA's
<_VIM_> !ppa | spaceninja1
<ubottu> spaceninja1: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<_VIM_> or !backports
<norbert79> axisys: Ehm, I mean I can't help you with that. I would just download the tar.gz, and place it to HOME
<spaceninja1> sounds like hassle
<_VIM_> na it's easy
<_VIM_> one click install
<axisys> norbert79: ff beta is pretty stable.. comes with opensolaris 2009.06 .. and using it.. love it
<deany> firefox in ubuntu hangs while uploading files to sites like megaupload/rapidshare/mediafire, where as in xp it does not..  it comes back responsive after the upload has finished...?
<axisys> norbert79: i will check with ff community.. thnx
<norbert79> axisys: Thats nice, but sorry, as it is not default in Ubuntu, I am not dealing with it.
<spree> deany how much ram do you have?
<norbert79> axisys: Good luck then! :)
<deany> well, the xp one is in a vm :)   my hardware isnt an issue
<axisys> norbert79: :-)
<arash__> where does mysql store its query log in ubuntu?
<spree> deany: I'll tell you what, since you don't know what the issue is, and i don't know what the issue is, would you mind humoring me and telling me how much ram and what your processor is? Thanks.
<Pimp> deany: check firefox/mozilla support
<Dondavid> hi
<deany> p4 3gig, 2gig of ram...(192meg supplied to the virtual xp)....
<mudvayne852> hey
<Dondavid> is it allowed to speak german ?
<LjL> !de | Dondavid
<ubottu> Dondavid: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Unirgy> hi, is there anything special i need to do for file browser to recognize ssh private key when connecting to sftp:// ?
<Unirgy> (gnome)
<Palermo> hello @ all
<spree> deany what happens when you close the virtual XP box and try uploading to these places? Does firefox still hang?
<Dondavid> ok i try it in english
<deany> ive tried a lot of stuff.. i only put xp in vm to test if it would do it there.
<deany> ff doesnt do it during any other task
<Dondavid> how can i change my themes ?
<Palermo> is here a people
<_VIM_> !themes | Dondavid
<spree> deany #firefox
<ubottu> Dondavid: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<spree> Palermo What is your native language?
<Dondavid> italian :D
<Dondavid> i think
<spree> #ubuntu-it
<LjL> dandel: although he's .de... :)
<LjL> Dondavid i meant
<Dondavid> with which prog i have to install the themes ?
<deany> i bet they`ll send me back here :)  ill try there anyway
<n2diy> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu on his XP box, and it stalls at page 6, the migrate data page?
<Dondavid> i use kde
<LjL> Dondavid: then see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<_VIM_> Dondavid: , no prog....OH KDE? hmmm not sure. I was just about to bust out the directions for gnome... ask in #Kubuntu then
<Palermo> german
<spree> !de | Palermo
<ubottu> Palermo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Palermo> thank you
<mikebeecham> hi guys...are there any decent id3 tag editors?
<wattazoum> hi
<hunt577> Hi guys, I have a Atheros AR242 Wireless PCI card built into my laptop and wireless won't work with ubuntu, any recommendations?
<tw1tch> rhythm box can change ide3 data cant it
<mikebeecham> tw1tch: possbily, but I'm not using rhytmnbox :D
<spree> hunt577 check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756318
<admin_masu3701> LjL: ok i did everything like you said but the option b reboot the system
<_VIM_> mikebeecham: not certain, but you could try WinAMP in WINE... (Use this as a LAST result if you don't find a better solution)
<tw1tch> mikebeecham: have you tried easytag
<hunt577> thank you spree
<admin_masu3701> there is other option such as c for command-line, O for open new line and d for remove selected line
<admin_masu3701> b just reboot the system
<mikebeecham> tw1tch: I'm trying to use easytag, but it dont like editing tags in folders accessed through gvfs
<admin_masu3701> i tryed c, it takes me to the grub:
<admin_masu3701> command line
<mikebeecham> its locks up and greys out tw1tch
<admin_masu3701> thn i entered adduser mchris admin but get Unrecognized command error
<tw1tch> mikebeecham: unfortunately i don't use easy tag enough to know about your problem : ( someone else may know
<rayne_> Is there a linux equivalent to I-Tunes? such as getting music, major and small bands?
<Pimp> itunes....
<rayne_> I thought I-Tunes did not work in Linux?
<JDogHerman> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Pimp> !itunes
<JDogHerman> !mailserver
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Pimp> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rayne_> I have media players, I am looking for a digital store like I-Tunes
<Pimp> rayne: Amazon Mp3
<Pimp> !google amazon mp3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spionlala> ubotto > humans
<rayne_> Pimp, thanks.
<mudvayne852> hello intelligent bot
<mudvayne852> i spoke to a bloke who monitored the bots
<mudvayne852> and fits in for them
<quik> hey, where can I get automatix2?
<quik> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<quik> thanks bot
<Akkernight> Can I get my Documents folder from Vista, even tho I said no to it under the installation ?
<quik> Akkernight, yeah, mount the partition. unless it's encrypted or something around it :P
<deany> (the ff uploading hanging issue).  using the fireftp plugin im uploading to my ftp space and its fine, so looks like its only a flash thing.. flash is latest, installed manually by me..
<Pimp> quik: my documents folder may have security restrictions
<pumpkin0> do the non-free w32codecs work on a 64Bit install ?
<deany> youtube is fine....full screen does use the cpu a lot lot more tho...
<Akkernight> how do I mount it?
<manuel__> weiss jemand wie ich icq bekomme
<Dondavid> manuel ersatz laden ?
<mk> michael
<quik> Akkernight, blkid and identify your partition, either have it labeled, know its size or guess by file system type, sudo mkdir /windoze; sudo mount /dev/sda3 !$; cd !$; and dunno where it is from there.
<homy> hi, on the command line, how can I find out the charset of a plain text file?
<Dondavid> nimm den packetmanager und gib icq ein
<geirha> Akkernight: open a nautilus window (Places -> Homefolder for example), and in the left margin you should see all filesystems listed by LABEL, or size for the filesystems that does not have labels. Click on them till you find your windows's C:
<Dondavid> now talking in english
<Guest40732> michael
<Wayder> that was english =s
<tw1tch> mikebeecham: have you tried Audacity
<Wayder> who likes short shorts? =)
<rayne_> Does Rythmbox work with Ipod Classic 160g now?
<Wayder> i have never had any great success with my ipod on my linux box..
<bertrand> I'm looking for a way to lock my own computer... for me, seriously. I mean, I spend too much time on it while I am supposed to prepare exams. The first thing I would like to do is to allow the access to the computer only for something like one hour a day. The second think I would like (but I can do without) is to be able to use amarok anyway (and only amarok)... Any, idea ?
<rayne_> Last time I tried to hook my Ipod to linux, it destroyed it... supposedly it was fixed, was looking to confirm that.
<nanotube> bertrand: sudo apt-get install willpower :)
<Stevethepirate> Heh
<bertrand> nanotube, with is it ?
<nanotube> bertrand: it was a joke :)
<Zarel> So how would I go about telling package maintainers to update their version of http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/warzone2100
<Wayder> lol
<bertrand> nanotube, I guessed
<bertrand> ^^
<nanotube> bertrand: easiest thing to do is just turn off the comp after an hour. other than that... have someone else you trust change the user password, then lock screen.
<homy> does somebody know how to find out the charset of a plain text file on the command line?
<daftykins> you could try "file file.blah" ?
<nanotube> bertrand: there's no tool out there that will actually prevent you from using the computer - it may lock screen, it may suggest a break, etc - but at the end of they day they all allow an override.
<daftykins> usually gives a bit of info
<nanotube> bertrand: another easy thing to do: pull the network cable. once there's no internet, the computer becomes a lot less fun. :)
<Wayder> lol
<Wayder> If he wants a locking device..
<bertrand> nanotube, I'm alone in the apartment... Maybe I should change the password with the eyes closed, or destroy the computer...
<Wayder> you can always get a wife/gf or S/O
<nanotube> bertrand: or turn it off. another good option.
<bertrand> nanotube, already tried, but it is too easy to put the connection back
<Gregorio> lol
<Wayder> apt-get install wife
<homy> daftykins: no, it doesnt work.
<h00k> man wife
<Wayder> LOL
<nanotube> bertrand: turn it off, then put in a sleep script to make the boot time really long (well, like 15 minutes), so that turning it back on is not too "easy" :)
<Pimp> Wayder: are you sure you want to do that?
<Wayder> no =) but it will keep your computer time in check, which is what bertrand is dooin =)
<Pimp> h00k: man wife | less
<Wayder> lol
<bertrand> nanotube, Wayder : so, what is for you the best way to make the computer very annoying to use ?
<Wayder> no
<Wayder> ... to make a computer very annoying to use..
<Pimp> "E: Couldn't find package wife"
<Wayder> sit infront of it for 12 hours a day answering support tickets
<Wayder> =(
<Pimp> hmm maybe its a drive or mount point
<tw1tch> !wife
<Pimp> mount wife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wife
<Wayder> lol
<Dreamglider> or just install Windows Vista on it.
<Wayder> lol
<bertrand> Wayder,  lol
<Wayder> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /wife
<oCean_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wayder> she might now like the vfat  =s
<Wayder> not=now
<Wayder> !otot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about otot
<nanotube> bertrand: well, to be honest, i try to make my computer /least/ annoying to use. :)
<saurabh> this is the strangest problem i ever had:i m able to open www.google.com in my brouser
<nanotube> bertrand: but Wayder's way of "sitting in front of it for 12 hours" tends to work :)
<Wayder> lol
<Zarel> No one knows? How do I contact the Ubuntu package maintainers and tell them a certain package is _very_ out of date?
<nanotube> saurabh: indeed, that's a strange problem. usually people like being able to open www.google.com in the browser :)
<bertrand> nanotube, yeah, but I am supposed to work
<saurabh> nanotube:but i m not able tyo open that page
<saurabh> though my inter net is working properly
<funkyHat> Dreamglider: depends on a few things, the speed of the drives, whether they are on the same IDE channel (that would slow it down) whether DMA is being used on both. A very vague estimate would be a couple of hours
<nanotube> Zarel: try in #ubuntu-motu
<tw1tch> saurabh: do u get a 404 error?
<saurabh> no i get a login page of my isp
<oCean_> !latest | Zarel
<ubottu> Zarel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<nanotube> bertrand: just buck up and grow a pair - if you need to work, turn off the screen and/or the comp, and work. :)
<nanotube> bertrand: the old-fashioned method.
<saurabh> <tw1tch:i get the login page of my service provider
<saurabh> though i ahve already logged in
<Zarel> oCean_: I'm talking about packages in Ubuntu still being a random nightly build when stable versions have been released since then.
<nanotube> saurabh: if your isp throws up a login page, that's your isp's problem, you should contact them about it.
<saurabh> thanx
<nanotube> saurabh: also, it's possible that their login requires cookies - did you enable cookies?
<saurabh> wats cookies
<nanotube> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<nanotube> hah
<spree> lol
 * Pimp slaps ubottu
<Pimp> NO!
<nanotube> saurabh: cookies are little pieces of info that a browser can store, they are frequently used for authentication purposes.
<oCean_> Zarel: well, the policy is as explained above. The suggestion to ask in ubuntu-motu seems correct if you want to address the issue
<saurabh> <nanotube:how to disable taht
<nanotube> Zarel: ask in ubuntu-motu and point out the package... they'll tell you what's up.
<ab> hello all
<ab> i had a query
<funkyHat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nanotube> saurabh: no guarantee that it /is/ the cookie problem... but if you're using firefox, go to edit->preferences->privacy and check "accept cookies", and "accept third-party cookies" and set them to "keep until i close firefox"
<kristian1> !mp3 tag editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 tag editor
<kristian1> !mp3tag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3tag
<Wayder> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<nanotube> !suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck
<Pici> !botabuse
<nanotube> yea, thought so.
<kristian1> !anything!!!
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything!!!
<oCean_> !botabuse
<nanotube> heh
<ab> if some one dont have internet connection is there is any way to download package withh all dependencies on a system with net
<funkyHat> hahaha
<Wayder> !pi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pi
<mchelen> ab, yup check out aptoncd
<funkyHat> Someone blogged about that on planet ubuntu really recently... can't remember who or what it was called though
<Pimp> lol
<backdoor> hi
<kristian1> hi!
<guest> say caffinated asd
<nanotube> ab: yes, you can get stuff from packages.ubuntu.com
<guest> caffinated you are ridiculous
<guest> hell
<nanotube> ab: but aptoncd may be more convenient,as mchelen suggests...
<Unirgy> can gnome file browser use ssh private keys when browsing sftp?
<nanotube> Wayder: got kicked for bot abuse eh :)
<Wayder> =(
<nanotube> Wayder: yea, i know, harsh...
<ab> nanotube: but in that case we have to download all manually i am basically searching for an automated process
<nanotube> ab: is your /other/ system an ubuntu as well?
<Pici> Please try to keep it on topic here, this is a busy support channel.  If you want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarlFK> what app will dump the metadata of a .jpg?  (like camera type, or whaterver is stored in it)
<ab> nanotube : i will check
<JDogHerman> Can someone help me to setup of postfix I keep getting an error message
<nanotube> ab: if it is, you can just install the package you want, which will pull all deps, and then grab all the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<nanotube> ab: if it is not, then... no such luck :)
<topo> join / #Mandriva
<Metalmania> Hi =]
<JDogHerman> Can someone help me to setup of postfix I keep getting an error message
<Metalmania> I would like some help setting up IRC
<oCean_> CarlFK: jhead from package "jhead" will display jpg metadata
<austin> I need some help accessing a server on my network....can anyone help me?
<Metalmania> brb
<CarlFK> oCean_: thanks
<tw1tch> austin: what is your issue?
<Wayder> =)
<austin> tw1tch: I wan't to access a folder on my server..its on my network, what do i type into nautalis?
<CarlFK> oCean_: "Exif section in Motorola order" - Mot has their own order? :)
<threepwood> how do I stop my system from beeping ?
<danieliuhasz> Hello. Can anyone help me with the installation of a modem Icon 225 on Orange Romania? I mention that i have linux for about 2 days as a second OS
<danieliuhasz> ?
<Wayder> lolcats are great =)
<kandjar> hey there
<austin> B=>--lolcat---
<Wayder> wtb ubuntu hax4iphone, pst with info!!
<Wayder> teheh
<kandjar> I was wondering, did anyone succeed to install ubuntu on a eee?
<Wayder> eeepc?
<kandjar> yeah
<Wayder> i have an old 901 that I managed to doubleboot
<Zarel> nanotube, oCean_: I've asked in #ubuntu-motu and no one's responded yet. Should I just continue waiting?
<austin> tw1tch, you get what im saying, i did it last night, i had to type in ssh or somethign like taht, but i forgot the exact comand
<oCean_> !eeepc | kandjar
<tw1tch> austin:ok
<tw1tch> austin: let me double check mine
<austin> kk
<ubottu> kandjar: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<silvernesta> where do i get help with sound issues, i have no sound atm
<Wayder> just to brush myself up, you want to access something from nautilus?
<megamau> quantos brasileiros tem aki?
<megamau> alguém fala portugues??
<lvlefisto> !pt| megamau
<ubottu> megamau: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<megamau> #ubuntu-pt
<megamau> \#ubuntu-pt??
<tw1tch> austin: you were doing this through nautilis or terminal, if your wanting to update webfile like html you could also use ftp.
<lvlefisto> megamau: /join #ubuntu-pt
<coreyman> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<austin> nautilis...i like doing it that way
<Unirgy> so annoying.. dozen times tried to switch  to linux from winxp... never works out, have to go back...
<rrplay> silvernesta, what type of sound issues ??
<Sebby_C> hello, i`m trying to run a direct connect hub on a Ubuntu, i have internet from comcast the external ip is 24.xx.xx.xx
<Wayder> "thanks for calling webhost technical support"
<Sebby_C> how can i make the hub run on the external ip not localhost
<Sebby_C> ?
<tw1tch> austin: ok sorry so have you gone to place > connect to server?
<silvernesta> rrplay: i don't have any sound at all
<rrplay> silvernesta, : 8.10 look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Wayder> sebby, have you modified your interfaces config?
<Sebby_C> ?
<Wayder> locate interface | grep etc , try that in your cline
<rrplay> silvernesta:: 8.10 Part C on page
<Sebby_C> cline ?
<Wayder> command line
<silvernesta> ok thanks
<Sebby_C> aaa
<rrplay> silvernesta ok let us know
<Wayder> /etc/network/interfaces is what you should be looking for
<Free0ne> Why is firefox's font size so small on like every page I visit? Default ubuntu installation 8.10
<Wayder> then sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Wayder> freeone, hit control and mousewheelup
<Free0ne> I can barely read the pages without zooming in on pretty much all of them
<Wayder> or, ctrl and + on your kb
<danieliuhasz> can anyone help me with that modem problem?
<Free0ne> Wayder, I've been doing that with every page. I just remember on my windows the size on 100% was readable, now I have to zoom in like %150 to read the text :(
<Sebby_C> Wayder # The loopback network interface
<Sebby_C> auto lo
<Sebby_C> iface lo inet loopback
<Sebby_C> # The primary network interface
<Sebby_C> auto eth0
<Sebby_C> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Wayder> astes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Wayder> bleh
<Wayder> pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sebby_C> ok
<Sebby_C> so ..
<Sebby_C> ?
<nanotube> Zarel: yea, be patient... not every channel is as active as this one :)
<shams> how can i edit a pdf file properties like producer and author and...?
<Wayder> so you have the default setup on that file...
<Wayder> basically, you are getting your IP from the dhcp and everything is automagic =)
<rrplay> shams: open and edit and save open office
<Wayder> you now want to access a daemon like ssh from your external ip?
<austin> tw1tch: whoops, musta clicked on your name ba, well what do you mean?
<Sebby_C> not ssh a direct connect hub
<funkycat90210> i'm on 8.10 and when i do apt-get install lynx I get Package lynx has no installation candidate, anyone know why?
<Sebby_C> dc++
<Slart> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx): Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1150 kB, installed size 4916 kB
<Wayder> dc++ is for windows... =s
<Slart> !p2p
<Sebby_C> i meen a direct connect daemon
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Sebby_C> like dbhub or dchub
<Slart> !directConnect | Sebby_C
<ubottu> Sebby_C: Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Slart> hmm.. no server there.. my bad
<Sebby_C> i don`t neet a client
<Zarel> nanotube: No worries, somebody's talking to me now.
<yoyit2> does anyone know of a good avi to mp4 converter?
<Sebby_C> i have dbhub and i need it to listen for connections on the external ip
<Slart> yoyit2: mencoder?
<funkycat90210> my /etc/apt/sources.list contains deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse yet it doesn't find lynx
<rrplay> funkycat90210, :: look here   try lynx2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030476
<Wayder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084  ?
<shams> rrplay: when i save with open office, file properties changes to open office and other. i want to clear properties. can i do that with open office?
<Slart> funkycat90210: I just tried installing it on my computer and it worked alright.. odd
<rrplay> shams, :: open edit and save as pdf in Open office
<Slart> funkycat90210: you are running regular ubuntu? 32 or 64 bit?
<yoyit2> slart i RAELLY need an easy one to use that is gui... im used to using one on windows called videora
<Wayder> anyone ever have a problem with server load when running ajaxterm?
<danieliuhasz> help with orange inthernet modem icon 225. pm if wanting to help pls
<Slart> yoyit2: hmm..video transcoders with nice easy guis are not that common on linux.. perhaps there is a gui for mencoder you can use?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I find my router's ip ???
<Draggor> I'm using a Radeon HD 4650, using the latest proprietary driver.  I get 1080p resolution, but it doesn't fit my screen.  How do I fix that?
<Wayder> if you want a gui, roll with apple :P
<Pimp> HoNgOuRu: home router?
<Wayder> if you want substance, roll linux..
<funkycat90210> Slart: apt-get install links2 gives me the same error, I'm thinking this amazon 8.10 ec2 isntance is fubared but I'm not sure how
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<HoNgOuRu> need to configurate it
<Wayder> if you want fancy splash screens and bad load times, roll windows
<Slart> funkycat90210: amazon ec2?
<HoNgOuRu> Pimp
<ab_> #nitdgplug
<HoNgOuRu> pimp, its a home router
<Sebby_C> how do i make a dchub daemon to listen on eternal ip 24.xx.xx.xx ?
<Draggor> Anyone have experience with the radeon hd 4650?
<funkycat90210> Slart: yes, with amazon ec2 you can pay $72/month for a machine, you choose the distro and it sets i up in minutes. I chose a 8.10 install and I think it's messed up
<Wayder> how to listen, dchub must have a daemon option to bind it to a specific port
<Sebby_C> i made i right settings on daemon side but i think i misss something
<funkycat90210> Slart: i just did an apt-get update and everything now works
<Slart> funkycat90210: sounds nice.. what architecture is it?
<Slart> funkycat90210: oh.. ok
<funkycat90210> Slart: Linux domU-12-31-39-03-BC-D6 2.6.21.7-2.fc8xen #1 SMP Fri Feb 15 12:39:36 EST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sebby_C> i set the port to 2009 because i wont to run as normal user (not root(
<Wayder> if you made the settings on the computer and you can access it from the network, you may just have to open the port on the router..
<Wayder> make sure you Isp doesn't block the port
<lo127> In vsftpd, if I use jail-user (chroot), can I somehow link do external devices, like a disk mounted in /media/hdd1?
<Sebby_C> i can access it from localhost
<Sebby_C> but from external ip i can`t
<Wayder> can you get it from another computer on the network?
<Sebby_C> i don`t have access to other PC from the network
<A4Tech> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> lo127: there is a channel #vsftpd
<Wayder> lol27 if you make a symlink inside the users locked directory it should in theory dance the macarena =)
<Sebby_C> i have sshd wich works on external ip ..but dchub ..
<lo127> Wayder: worth trying, not sure tho
<hunt577> Can anyone assist with using ndiswrapper to get the correct driver to download on ubuntu to get wireless working?
<dreamy> good nigth nightrid3r !
<spasticteapot> Nicho is not present?
<spasticteapot> Oops. Wrong chatroom.
<dreamy> and good nigth to the rest of the room to
<dreamy> too
<Xanax09> how can i detect my disk drives ? i have got a disk running in a hotswap bridge but ubuntu dosn't detect it, its running on ide ( bios does detect it )
<Wayder> so long and thanks for all the fish! </sing>
<corinth> Is there a way to bypass getting errors when I don't have a key for a repo?
<Wayder> get the key?
<Xanax09> how can i detect my disk drives ? i have got a disk running in a hotswap bridge but ubuntu dosn't detect it, its running on ide ( bios does detect it )
<Wayder> xanax09: can you mount it?
<Xanax09> what is the command for mounting ?
<Wayder> mount
<Wayder> !mount
<hunt577> Does anyone having any information on ndiswrapper?  New to Linux and Ubuntu, and not sure how to get it running to download my wireless driver for ubuntu
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<danbhfive> anyone know much about eee distros, like whats the difference between easy peasy, and eeebuntu?
<Wayder> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wayder> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<anom01y> how do I get sound from two or more apps in xfce to mix ? in KDE this would work, but in xfce it doesnt..
<Wayder> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<danbhfive> !askthebot > Wayder
<ubottu> Wayder, please see my private message
<Xanax09> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Wayder> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Wayder> !search dchub
<ubottu> Found:
<Wayder> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Wayder> =D
<danbhfive> Wayder: please stop
<Wayder> *stop*
<xukun> is it possible that my tv is receiving a audio signal from the dvi-hdmi cabel? I,m using a toslink cabel connected to my audio system. and sound is working . but I get a message saying "Unsupported audio signal check your output device"
<dreamy> nightrid3r: you there ? hows it going ;)
<Slart> xukun: I don't think a dvi cable transfers audio
<Wayder> dvi or hdmi?  hdmi is dvi cable with 2 extra leads..
<Wayder> you can convert dvi to hdmi w/o sound and you can convert hdmi to dvi with sound =)
<LinuxKid54> has anyone been sucessful in mounting a gpt partition in ubuntu in rw mode
<TwistedGhost> does anyone know about moving files from a old partition to a new partition on the same hard drive both with ubuntu installed i need to move my videos and music files from my old partition to my new partition and get rid of the old one
<tekteen> anyone know how to use touch and give it a date in secs since the epoch?
<TwistedGhost> get rid of the old partition
<zhurai-tsuki> Twisted: for  my anime and stuff, I just moved them to my group's ftp
<zhurai-tsuki> >.>
<TwistedGhost> ?
<sharperguy> How does one get a USB drive to automount from the shell? Or is there an easy way to mount it otherwise?
<zhurai-tsuki> oh wait
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: if you mount both drives, you can just copy them
<zhurai-tsuki> err
<zhurai-tsuki> right, you can just mount those nfts drives @_~
<xukun> Slart, some how the tv get a signal or is expecting one. It is dvi-hdmi cabel
<ZykoticK9> TwistedGhost, just have both partitions mounted and then you could use "mv" at the terminal or "nautilus" in the gui?!?
<tekteen> sharperguy: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /a/mount/point
<TwistedGhost> tekteen, when i try to copy them it just fills my hard drive even more i have a whole 28gb left and need to transfer 120gb of media
<zhurai-tsuki> mm... ok, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I have Compaq Presario C771US Notebook PC... well Battery isn't showing status atm (fixed Atheros to get wireless work though)
<zhurai-tsuki> >.>
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: you could have mentioned that
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: you need to find a place to put it
<TwistedGhost> lol sorry
<tekteen> we can not help with that
<LinuxKid54> i have an external usb hdd that was formated in OSX and when i connect it to my ubuntu machine i can see the files but not copy them to another drive. Can someone please help me with this i dont know how much time this drive has its bad
<Slart> xukun: well.. if the hdmi plug goes into the tv it might be expecting an audio signal from that.. but since you have a dvi plug in the other end I don't really see how you can do that
<TwistedGhost> tekteen, why can you not help with that?
<sharperguy> tekteen, yeah I was just wondering if there was an easier way because ubuntu does have an automount system which creates a temporary mount point and detects what device it is etc
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: How would any of us know where to put your files? We can tell you how, but not where
<bradly> So I installed some nvidia drivers on my new machine and my machine has been acting up. Should I be installing the driver from NVidia's web site?
<zhurai-tsuki> mm... ok, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I have Compaq Presario C771US Notebook PC... well Battery isn't showing status atm (fixed Atheros to get wireless work though)   <-- note: somehow now it's thinking its on battery when right now its actually on AC
<tekteen> sharperguy: I do not use the gui much :-)
<TwistedGhost> thats what i am wanting to know is how to get all my files from the old partition onto the new partition and delete the old partition
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: you need to put everything on the old partition somewhere first
<TwistedGhost> tekteen, what do you mean by put it somewhere?
<zhurai-tsuki> >.>
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: what you need to do is first move the files off the partition you want to delete
<zhurai-tsuki> upload it, put it onto a USB, etc
<zhurai-tsuki> >.>
<tekteen> zhurai-tsuki: he is not uploading 128GB ;-)
<zhurai-tsuki> Heh
<tekteen> my 20Mbit pipe would have issues :-P
<yoyit2> does anyone know of a good dvd ripping program?? (rip to mp4)??
<TwistedGhost> ok so does anyone know the easiest way to save 120gb of media or where to store it?
<zhurai-tsuki> I did >_>> *hides*
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: big usb hard disk
<TwistedGhost> gah
<TwistedGhost> i am broke lol
<zhurai-tsuki> >_>
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: apparently you have no way to delete the partition
<xukun> Slart, its really crazy but I have this new lcd tv and When I watch movie using a pc with ubuntu os I get this message every 5 second on the screen
<TwistedGhost> tekteen, is there a site or something that would allow me to just store 120gb of files so i can reinstall and then get them
<tekteen> LMAO
<tekteen> even if such a site existed...
<hwilde> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<TwistedGhost> im really not kidding i have been working on my media database for 3 months and am not trying to lose it all
<TwistedGhost> lol
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: Uploading it would take years
<TwistedGhost> grrrrrrrrr
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: if one exited ;-)
<TwistedGhost> so basically im screwed?
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: you need to have a place to store it
<zhurai-tsuki> question:  ok, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I have Compaq Presario C771US Notebook PC... well Battery isn't showing status atm (fixed Atheros to get wireless work though)   <-- note: somehow now it's thinking its on battery when right now its actually on AC  (also at weird times, on opera I can't type and only can if I close an application AND/OR minimize and open the app again)
<Nefasto> Hi all!
<TwistedGhost> unless i can get a external hard drive?
<tekteen> why are you deleting this partition?
<tommy1_> I am looking for a slide scanner recommendation
<tekteen> Nefasto: Hi!
<tekteen> TwistedGhost: yeah
<TwistedGhost> tekteen, can you pm me its to clutered in here
<hwilde> the instructions for freenx are not working!
<zhurai-tsuki> :( I'm totally ignored.
<Nefasto> Grub has been corrupted for some reason on my system... it issues an "Error 17" while loading, and stops there.
<hwilde> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu/dists/VERSION/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Nefasto> I´ve checked online for help, and I got innumerous copies of a link which teaches how to "reset" grub from the grub menu...
<zhurai-tsuki> question:  ok, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I have Compaq Presario C771US Notebook PC... well Battery isn't showing status atm (fixed Atheros to get wireless work though)   <-- note: somehow now it's thinking its on battery when right now its actually on AC  (also at weird times, on opera I can't type and only can if I close an application AND/OR minimize and open the app again)    how can I fix these problems?
<Nefasto> but I don´t get past the find /boot/grub/stage1 line... it issues an "Error 15: File no found", which is as obvious as useless!
<zhurai-tsuki> z.z'
<lasivian> I think I broken the mtp filesystem on my mp3 player by mounting it
<Nefasto> I guess it means grub files are missing or corrupted...
<ZykoticK9> hwilde, in that link VERSION is a variable for "dapper", "gutsy", "intrepid" etc....
<Dude4Sale> Sup?
<Dude4Sale> https://affiliates.izea.com/event/1260-129-1325
<lasivian> it doesn;t seek right anymore no matter what mp3 I use, even ones that worked fine previously
<Nefasto> can anyone give me a clue?
<hwilde> ZykoticK9, wow... long day....
<ZykoticK9> hwilde, try going to http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu/dists/ in a browser
<zhurai-tsuki> z.z can someone help me?
<ASULutzy1> Quick question, I have a podcast downloaded as several mp3's, 1.mp3, 2.mp3, etc... I want to combine all of these into a single file, and I was able to do that simply by doing cat 1.mp3 2.mp3 > combined.mp3, but the only problem is that the length info is then wrong. Is there a smarter way to do this? Maybe we mencoder or something?
<Guest84697> Anybody else experience this? When running compiz in KDE4.2 you can't do Alt F1 anymore...
<BZH> !kubuntu | mbazdell
<ubottu> mbazdell: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<S7UMPY> has anyone tried the ubuntu 9.04 alpha 5 download yet?
<joaopinto> !jaunty | S7UMPY
<ubottu> S7UMPY: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mbazdell> my apologies
<zhurai-tsuki> question:  ok, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I have Compaq Presario C771US Notebook PC... well Battery isn't showing status atm (fixed Atheros to get wireless work though)   <-- note: somehow now it's thinking its on battery when right now its actually on AC  (also at weird times, on opera I can't type and only can if I close an application AND/OR minimize and open the app again)    how can I fix these problems?
<Nefasto> no?
<Nefasto> can one get any help here?
<zhurai-tsuki> no idea >_>
<zhurai-tsuki> i'm not getting any support myself
<zhurai-tsuki> >_<;
<Dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nux_explorer> ASULutzy1: use sox
<Dr_willis> :)
<adem> Hello
<kristian1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adem> How can i use color shell?
<ubuntnoob> hello all
<zhurai-tsuki> adem: which one are you using
<zhurai-tsuki> regular terminal?
<Nefasto> zhurai-tsuki: what do u need help on?
<Slart> adem: you mean coloured output from ls?
<adem> i am using bash
<Dr_willis> adem,  shell programs can use color. What do you mean to say?
<adem> yes
<nigtv> suppose that i wanted to get rid of any file or dir with red in the name in the terminal, would i type $grep 'red' * > redrm.txt |rm < redrm.txt, because that isnt working
<Dr_willis> ls --color
<Akkernight_> how do I compile C++ projects using Code::Blocks and GCC ?
<zhurai-tsuki> Nefasto: ok, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  I have Compaq Presario C771US Notebook PC... well Battery isn't showing status atm (fixed Atheros to get wireless work though)   <-- note: somehow now it's thinking its on battery when right now its actually on AC  (also at weird times, on opera I can't type and only can if I close an application AND/OR minimize and open the app again)    how can I fix these problems?
<ZykoticK9> ASULutzy1, if you  have a gui you might want to try Audacity?
<Slart> adem: I think the shell itself uses colours by default.. to make ls use colours there is a line or two in... ~/.bashrc or something like that
<ASULutzy1> ZykoticK9, nux_explorer: I prefer terminal, but thanks, I'll look into both!
<giaco> hello
<nux_explorer> ASULutzy1> for example, you can do that : sox file1.mp3 file2.mp3 ... file10.mp3 "$FIFO" & lame --quiet -m s -h --vbr-new -V3 -b 128 "$FIFO" final.mp3
<nigtv> zhurai-tsuki: have you tried reinstalling the power manage ap?
<zhurai-tsuki> ...err
<zhurai-tsuki> no x.X
<ASULutzy1> nux_explorer: Beautiful, thanks :)
<giaco> do you know how can I force software rendering for any opengl accelerated application?
<zhurai-tsuki> how do I do that?
<ZykoticK9> ASULutzy1, you might just use lame to re-encode the incorrectly timed mp3 file you've already made???
<Dr_willis> nigtv,  the shell supports regular expressions to such a degree that you proberly dont need to use grep to do that.
<nux_explorer> ASULutzy1> very simple, and it works with wma, ogg...
<BZH> zhurai-tsuki open add/remove and search for it
<zhurai-tsuki> k
<nigtv> Dr_willis: you may have to tell me what command i am supposed to be typing, because i feel like i should know this
<adem> oki tnx guy
<ASULutzy1> ZykoticK9: Hmmm, is that easy to do? I'm just looking for the simplest way to make 10 mp3's a single mp3 with correct tags :)
<Slart> adem: there is a line you have to uncomment, for me it's line 74  "alias ls=ls --color=auto" or something like that
<hunt577> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> nigtv,  when in doubt TEST paterns with echo.. it looks like 'rm *red*' works here
<ASULutzy1> nigtv: I may have missed what exactly you said, but if you wanted to delete all files or directories in your current directory that contained "red" in their name, you could do rm -rf *red*
<Nefasto> zhurai-tsuki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/271944
<nigtv> hmm lemme try it really quick, it was returning an error before, no such file or dir
<ASULutzy1> nigtv: Be careful when you're globbing with rm...
<Dr_willis> nigtv,  if you have SPACES in filenames - that can really mess things up
<zhurai-tsuki> adem+Slart: since I'm using the default terminal editor, I personally edited the profiles to change the colors
<ubuntnoob> how do you deal with spaces in filenames?
<ubuntnoob> i always get an error of file not found-
<Dr_willis> ubuntnoob,  excape them. or quote them, or use the find command instead
<ASULutzy1> ubuntnoob: escape them with a backslash. So some file.mp3 would be some\ file.mp3
<ubuntnoob> excellent, ty
<Dr_willis> cp 'foo spacey file' 'other spacey file'
<cdavis> I need php mailparse for an app but apt-cache doesn't find it on hardy?
<Dr_willis> its best to NOT use spaces in filenames :)
<nigtv> zhurai-tsuki: it looks like the power managing package is acpid and acpi-support, dont do any apt stuff until you can verify that with someone who is more knowing though
<ubuntnoob> yea, i've been slowly converting all that i can
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of 'convert spaces to _' scripts out. :)
<nigtv> you should be able to go into synaptic and select mark for reinstallation on those two, but again verify
<cdavis> I thought that I had installed it before via a apt but cannot remember the name
<mori> Hi
<mori> I was trying to install ubuntu with unetbootui (or so) it did a netinstall, but failed at some point when downloading ubuntu desktop. I rebooted after it was stuck for an hours and now I get a "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK" error
<mori> And neither the broken ubuntu, nor my WinXP would boot anymore ;_;
<wad> Hi folks. I'm running Ubnutu now! Compiz is working, but I'm still figuring out a few things though... right now I can use ALT-TAB to switch between apps, and it shows a little thumbnail of the app when switching, but the problem is that they all look similar, and I can't tell which is which. I think I'd like to try just showing the icon for the app, instead of the mini-screenshot.
<guntbert> cdavis: does that help ? http://www.cerb4.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244
<mori> any suggestions how I at least get my winxp working again?
<Dondavid> can someone tell me a prog which show me the temperatur of my hdd and cpu ?
<wad> I've looked in several places, but I have yet to find a way to make this change. Ideas?
<Dr_willis> mori,  boot a xp cd and use its recovery mode to reinstsall the boot loader. with the fixmbr/fixboot command
<Dr_willis> mori,  assuming the xp parittion is still there.
<nigtv> ASULutzy1: okay, suppose i wanted to delete in more than my current dir?
<mori> will try, second...
<BZH> mori put the cd od windows and see if some dll files are missing try repair windows
<dcnoye> where do i change the display settings
<zash> does a simple utility to PXE-boot ubuntu exist?
<BZH> dcnoye what do ya want to change
<gldtn> hey guys.. when I try to play a dvd on totem it says GStreamer installation is missing plugins.. how can I fix this?
<dcnoye> the resolution
<dcnoye> BZH:  the resolution
<gldtn> any othe player I should try that is perhaps better then totem?
<nigtv> gldtn: make sure that you have all repositories enabled, and then try again, that should bring up a window to install them
<BZH> dcnoye preferences resolution :D
<funkyHat> wad: in the options for the Application Switcher plugin you can tick the box that says 'icon' to get an icon as well as the thumbnail... don't know if you can have just the icon though...
<hatter243> gldtn, have you installed the package ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mori> fixmbr /fixboot didn't work :(
<dcnoye> BZH:  doh
<funkyHat> wad: you could also try increasing the zoom level
<mori> Is that error a BIOS Error, a windows error or a grub error?
<mehuman> I just built a digital photo frame running ubuntu and am looking for a way to display pictures, weather, and news. Any suggestions?
<cdavis> guntbert: lol, that is the app I am trying to install, I was hoping for a deb :( Have done a very good job of not installing anything that wasn't a deb
<nigtv> mehuman: maybe use an rss feed? if you can build one that should work...
 * wad checks it out
<gldtn> hateball, I thought I did.. or maybe not... where can I get info on this.. lol I reinstalled ubuntu like 5 times this past month
<gldtn> hatter243,
<nigtv> gldtn: go into synaptic, and then go to...shoot
<hunt577> can ndiswrapper be set up on the livecd?
<nigtv> i havent used the gui in a long time
<Wayder> !dhcpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd
<Wayder> !dhcp
<gldtn> nigtv: I have all checked at the software sources
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<nigtv> under one of the menus is an option to edit the repos
<mehuman> nigtv: I was looking at using screenlets but would like it full screen. I was seeing if there was already a script that did it. Maybe using gd?
<nigtv> oh
<mori> <BZH> mori put the cd od windows and see if some dll files are missing try repair windows <== I kinda doubt that, unless the ubuntu netinstall removes DLLs.
<hatter243> gldtn, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<guntbert> cdavis: sorry then, I asked google for "php mailparse ubuntu", read the first lines and sent the link to you - didn't see that you have to compile it yourself :(
<mori> I just wonder what causes that error, is it the bios itself?
<nigtv> mehuman: no clue, never done something like that, i use snownews, but im only in console not x, so im not sure
<tyta> is xubuntu really use a SIGNIFIGANT amount LESS resources than ubuntu?
<gldtn> hatter243, yes
<Wayder> the repo menu? its under System > Admin > Software sources
<Dr_willis> mori,  boot loader dident install proerly perhaps.. its hard to tell
<BZH> mori if its not vista its not bios
<mori> well, fixmbr didn't work at least.
<mori> It's WinXP 32
<stefg> tyta: in terms of ram: yes
<nigtv> tyta: define significant
<BZH> mori i have one thing to say for ya
<mori> Yes?
<Dr_willis> mori,  try fixboot
<gldtn> hatter243, oh how can I checked to see if they are installed?
<Wayder> tyta: lets put it this way... I cannot install ubuntu on a machine were I can install xubuntu
<tyta> i've got an old win2000 machine with about 200 mb ram.  i want to build for a friend's kid
<mori> Dr_willis - Tried that before. Can try again of course.
<tyta> things like tux math, paint, educational software
<BZH> mori first is there any date you need from that partitin if not remove the XP and try to make a virtual mashine or just use wine
<tyta> it has edubuntu on it now
<Dr_willis> mori,  theres 2 commands that ive used fixboot, and fixmbr both do seperate things
<nigtv> gldtn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hatter243> gldtn, it's a meta package ubuntu-restricted-extras is a pointer to a bunch of totem plugins for dvds, flash, java, some fonts, blahblah.
<tyta> it just runs kinda slow, and before I install xubuntu i want to know if it's worth my time
<Dr_willis> mori, other then that.. I suggest going to #windows
<Wayder> tyta: my employer asked me to turn a library of 15 computers into a computer resource for students of the school.. the computers are >500mghz procs, with >128mb ram. I was unable to install ubuntu.. xubuntu worked without a hitch
<nigtv> gldtn: type that in the terminal, if they are installed it will say so, if not it will show a list of any not installed
<tyta> Wayder, thanks!
<stefg> tyta: xubuntu.... and consider epiphany instead of firefox (which is a ram pig because of the xul toolkit)
<tyta> Wayder, the only prob is that this thing has no cd rom
<Wayder> tyta: sorry, that was < not >
<mori> ok, thx
<stefg> !install | tyta
<ubottu> tyta: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<tyta> Wayder, i misunderstood
<Wayder> tyta: basicaly, if you have a computer with more then 256 ram, you can install ubuntu
<gldtn> thanks guys.. none was installed.. I think I had it installed before I started formating my computer to test other linux distros
<Wayder> ram is the failpoint with the ubuntu install..
<lexvegas> mori, try supergrubdisc. http://stmaarten.globat.com/~supergrubdisk.org/
<Wayder> whats the minimum install req for the graphical ubuntu install?
<nigtv> gldtn: come back if you still have trouble, you may want to check the repo thing too
<Elda> Bleh... someone was using my name again -_-
<nigtv> Wayder: what version?
<BZH> tyta mine is with 512 and i aha compiz running like hell :D except water effercts
<Wayder> ubuntu 8.10 with educational package
<BZH> *have
<Wayder> 192mb i think?
<Jufis> Is there any other system process/resource viewers than htop?
<Elda> I am curious, what is the command to run a program from the terminal?  I want to execute a program
<Wayder> elda, depends on the program
<stefg> Wayder: ubuntu-desktop install needs around 300 MB... but on anything with less than 512 MB i wouldn't run gnome
<Elda> It is writing to a /home/mp3/ and its a script like little program so I need to do so through gedit
<Dr_willis> There are several 'run dialog' programs out there.  some are built in to the various window managers also
<Elda> It is a "shell script"
<gldtn> nigtv, thanks.. I checked the repo.. went to software sources and checked all the third party stuff and the software restricted or copyrighted line
<Wayder> stefg, yeh, xfce is better if <256
<Elda> Trying to run yt2mp3
<Wayder> elda, simply chmod +x <filename>
<nigtv> Wayder: that info is on the main page, just google
<Elda> ty :)
<ZykoticK9> Wayder, according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 the only real requirement seems to be 256MB ram
<Wayder> and ./<filename>
<Wayder> i was just asking out of curiosity lol
<Qwell> Is there a better channel for the SPARC port of Ubuntu?  Having issues on a sun4v
<stefg> ZykoticK9: that's theory...
<olivier> i've ubuntu on my old pc too
<Wayder> but thanks for being all gungho ! :)
<BZH> stefg if you dont use compiz you can run ubuntu on 256 believe me
<nigtv> oh lol sorry ;)
<ubp123> why xmm2-tray is not be available for listtenning free internet radio while rhythmbox could listen with the said radio ?
<olivier> video card with only 16mo
<stefg> BZH: not run ... just walk :-)
<ZykoticK9> stefg, TRUE!!!  but 8.10 does run fine on my EEE which is pretty low powered system, does have more then 256MB ram though?!?
<TwistedGhost> tekteen, you there?
<tyta> can anyone help me understand this command?  sudo chmod 'whoami':'whoami'
<tyta> from the page http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<tekteen> yeo
<BZH> stefg lol nooooooooooooooo believe me i had 256 ;) and it was running the same like 512 but no compiz then
<Qwell> tyta: That isn't what the command is.
<Wayder> tyta: check the man pages for chmod
<Qwell> it would be sudo chmod `whoami`:`whoami`
<fouad> im having a problem with apt
<fouad> im using Ubuntu 8.10
<Qwell> which will set the user and group to be the user you're running as (which is dumb, but whatever..)
<Wayder> fouad: you having problems with aptitude as well?
<nigtv> fouad: youll get better responses if you type it all in one line :)
<fouad> im using apt-get
<tyta> 'whoami' = tyta
<tyta> ?
<Wayder> try aptitude in your cline
<Qwell> tyta: ` is not the same as '
<ZykoticK9> tyta, that will change the user & group ownership to your user but i'm not sure it's 'whoami', think it might be `whoami`???
<thomaspari> ciao
<thomaspari> !list
<ubp123> whoami command is not correct ,after all ?
<tyta> `' oh i see
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> tyta: was it chown or chmod?
<tyta> but "who am i" is the user right?
<tekteen> whoami
<nigtv> okay im still wondering i know the command "$rm -rf *red*" will get rid of anything with red in the name in my current dir, but how do i make this rm in any dir?
<tyta> I am going to attempt to install this way:  http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<tekteen> tyta: or "whoami" or "echo $USER"
<billy> Hello folks (8.10), Got a problem with apps filling the screen, hiding the desktop tool bar! Where about's do I change the setting so the desktop tool bar  is still visible? Thanks
<nigtv> billy: what is the desktop tool bar?
<nigtv> are you talking about the menu bar?
<billy> nigtv: yes
<airbagface> hello boys
<zleap> hi
<funkyHat> billy: does this happen all the time, or is it just since the last time you logged in?
<Wayder> ah, thats a compiz issue.. its happened to me before
<xukun> Hi all. I,m still getting this message on my new sony lcd tv every 5 second "Unsupported audio signal check your ouput device" I,m using dvd-hdmi cabel. Ubuntu starts just fine
<nigtv> wow thats wierd, do you have them on autohide or do they stay there all the time
<ZykoticK9> tyta, i think thouse instructions are incorrect "sudo chmod `whoami`:`whoami`" does not make any sense at all...
<billy> funkyHat: all the time
<fouad> Ok. Here goes. I was trying to install smplayer like I normally do on Ubuntu with apt-get install smplayer and I got 404 not founds on every file that apt-get tried to fetch. Then I did an apt-get update and got some GPG Key errors. Someone suggested that I use No-cache=true and that solved one of the GPG Errors. And finally this is the output: http://pastebin.com/d2eaf1ca0
<airbagface> i just installed ubuntu, is there a keyboard command to switch the screens?
<CentHOGG> hi would anybody know the fs for initrd.img? trying to mount it
<nigtv> airbagface: check system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts ;)
<ubp123> regarding toolbar of shoutcastradio for the firefox..it was an exe extension file for my ubuntu linux.. and in fact it didnt work for my current firefox..unable to add that tool bar .....
<guntbert> airbagface: <ctrl><alt> arrows
<DrHalan> is there a software on ubuntu for organizing events like a party or so?
<Dr_willis> CentHOGG,  try the command 'file whatever.img' and see what it says
<CentHOGG> mount -o loop initrd.img-2.6 /mnt/initrd
<CentHOGG> tried that but asked for filesystem type
<nigtv> fouad: it installs fine on mine, thats a very wierd problem
<SimplySeth> hos does one verify if one is running a realtime kernel ?
<fouad> exactly
<nigtv> have you tried installing from a third party instead?
<fouad> nope
<guntbert> fouad: try a different server
<funkyHat> DrHalan: I would probably use vim-outliner for that, but that may not be to your taste at all (It's an extension of the Vim text editor, which isn't exactly intuitive!)
<nigtv> fouad: im assuming you have mplayer installed, correct?
<Dr_willis> CentHOGG,  im pretty sure its compressed, may be compressed ext2
<fouad> yes
<DrHalan> funkyHat: at the moment i just use GEdit to write a guest-/foodlist etc but i guessed there would be a nice app for it.
<guntbert> !who | fouad
<ubottu> fouad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CentHOGG> Dr_willis: kewl, I took it out of the wrapper. Would you know the fs?
<fouad> ubottu: sorry :) New to IRC, newer to large help channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nigtv> i really wish i knew how to select and copy in w3m fouad
<Qwell> CentHOGG: he did suggest that it might be ext2
<ubp123> 1. unknown name and soon to be erased upon inputting some here.. very nice lol
<fouad> nigtv: whats w3m?
<nigtv> if you google "smplayer", then go to the first page in the results, then click on download and go down to linux, its the first one
<CentHOGG> Qwell: kewl, so how would I modify mount -o loop initrd.img-2.6 /mnt/initrd properly? thx
<HAN67431> hello
<nigtv> its a text based browser for the terminal
<Qwell> if it's ext2, just add -t ext2
<funkyHat> DrHalan: there's not one that I can think of, vim-outliner is basically just a way of manipulating a plain text list/outline (it can do check boxes and tell you what % of a particular section is checked, but that's as advanced as it gets. It is very fast though, after learning all the keys to use it!
<ubp123> oops sorry i could not type in lol due to this is irc chat i had been noticed once
<CentHOGG> thx
<HAN67431> anyone here that has worked on postfix dovecot?
<Dr_willis> CentHOGG,  try the file command like i said earlier..
<funkyHat> DrHalan: but I certainly wouldn't describe it as a 'nice app'
<Qwell> CentHOGG: file <filename> can generally tell you what it is though
<SimplySeth> hos does one verify if one is running a realtime kernel ?
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: they usually have -rt on the name
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: uname -a
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: and hence the reason I ask .. not the case this time :)
<azlon> what can i use to manage my bluetooth devices?
<guntbert> fouad: do you know how you can select another download server? maybe yours is broken...
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: then it is not realtime
<nigtv> fouad: if you get that archive, extract it, then follow install.txt, it will tell you exactly how to do it
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: but I did run the uname command and I do see " PREEMPT "
<HAN67431> is there a ubuntu server channel
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: PREEMT != realtime
<ubuntnoob> yea #ubuntu-server
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: DOH
<fouad> im using the default download servers. Doesnt everything come from archive.ubuntu.com?
<fouad> anyway
<bradly> Is there anything like OS X's growl for Ubuntu?
<fouad> i'll install smplayer using the debs
<fouad> but I really need to fix this GPG key error
<erUSUL> bradly: if you trell as what growl does...
<guntbert> fouad: in the end yes, but there are many mirrors, chose one near your location
<ubp123> every body using the same ubuntu server for the channel ubuntu ???
<bradly> erUSUL: system wide popup messages
<fouad> any idea/theory about how the GPG Keys for my system got garbled?
<nigtv> fouad: what exactly is the error again?
<guntbert> ubp123: ???
<DefunctProcess> Anyone tried playing Quake3 in browser? It says I'm missing a plugin but I have swf and flash installed....
<Jufis> DefunctProcess, I believe it has it's own plugin
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: hmmm I mght have to re-compile
<fouad> nigtv: http://pastebin.com/d2eaf1ca0
<SimplySeth> erUSUL:  thanks again
<erUSUL> SimplySeth: i think that ubuntu studio has rt kernels
<ubp123> guntbert, i am a novice about this chatsystem because i have installed the gnome irc server at my ubuntu
<DefunctProcess> jufis so its a windoze only thing?
<ZykoticK9> DefunctProcess, are you trying to play QuakeLive?  I don't think anyone has a good linux solution yet - but I'd love to hear one???
<guntbert> ubp123: this is the ubuntu-
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-rt | SimplySeth
<ubottu> linux-image-rt (source: linux-meta-rt): Rt Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.27.3.4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: just not RT kernels that see both cores :-/
<ubp123> ok, thanks for info guntbert
<guntbert> ubp123: this is the ubuntu-support channel, for just chatting please visit #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<DefunctProcess> zykotick9 yes I figured it was a windoze only thing, perhaps in wine but its not such a novelty that way
<Jufis> DefunctProcess, at this moment, yes. Linux version is in development
<BZH> what is ubuntu dvd??
<fouad> i even tried this....  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<funkyHat> DrHalan: here you go http://webpages.charter.net/edreamleo/front.html doesn't look like there's a package for it in Ubuntu at the moment though
<guntbert> ubp123: sorry, touched my <enter> to soon :)
<nigtv> fouad: which one is it on pastebin
<fouad> the top one
<ZykoticK9> DefunctProcess, i don't think even wine is running it with any success YET - but I hear they are going to release a Linux version, hopefully soon.
<Gnea> BZH: a dvd with ubuntu on it
<fouad> nigtv: line 53 onwards
<BZH> lol @ Gnea:D
<DefunctProcess> zykotick9 ugh I've heard that line before
<Gnea> BZH: hey, you asked ;)
<ZykoticK9> DefunctProcess, ID is pretty good with linux clients, compared to other game makers anyways...
<guntbert> !ot | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SimplySeth> erUSUL: then again .. I think its workin' ! .. I got Jack Runnin' with the RT option :)
<nigtv> gar now im really starting to miss xwindowsys lol
<Edwin_> Hey
<nigtv> fouad: due to limitation with cli, i cannot view any of that
<BZH> Gnea, the dvd comes with more programs thats all you can always install them by add/remove
<ttwhatis> anyone know when jackalope comes out?
<fouad> lemme paste on paste.ubuntu
<guntbert> !jaunty | ttwhatis
<ubottu> ttwhatis: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<nigtv> if you have it in a txt you can dcc it to me
<Gnea> BZH: so what's the problem?
<Gnea> BZH: if you have an internet connection, you can install more from the internet
<erUSUL> !yay | SimplySeth
<ubottu> SimplySeth: Glad you made it! :-)
<Edwin_> I have a LG e500 and ive installed ubuntu on with with wooby. The thing is when i boot it with ubuntu it loads as normal but then its just says loadng please wait for ages then the screen just goes black
<Edwin_> didnt get any help by google
<gizmo_the_great> does any1 exactly where the Ubuntu distribution ID value is stored? Example, Ubuntu 8.10 - where is the value '8.10' actually stored? I have loo9ked at the lsb_release function but having read the code I can't work out exactly where the program is pulling the value from
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: /etc/lsb-release
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: thats the python script - I don't think the actual value is stored in it, is it?
<fouad> nigtv: done.
<dlmarti> gizmo_the_great,  /etc/issue
<gizmo_the_great> dlmarti: many thanks!!
<LinuxKid54> i have an external usb hdd that was formated in OSX and when i connect it to my ubuntu machine i can see the files but not copy them to another drive. Can someone please help me with this i dont know how much time this drive has its bad
<liminal> hi
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: no, it's not a script, it's a configuration file.  all configuration files are stored, in /etc, since that is the purpose of /etc.  a script that performs any function would not reside in /etc.
<liminal> im here to beg for help
<dlmarti> gizmo_the_great, it was a guess  :)
<ZykoticK9> gizmo_the_great, it's not actually stored in /etc/issue!
<nigtv> fouad: whats the filename
<Qwell> Anybody feel like debugging an awesome SPARC install issue?  http://pastebin.com/m65423057
<liminal> my sound has gone.
<fouad> log.txt
<liminal> it was working yesturday
<Qwell> Tried both hardy and intrepid netinst CDs
<liminal> and today, poof no sound
<Gnea> dlmarti, gizmo_the_great: negative, /etc/issue is the file that's shown to you when you login to the shell either from a tty or remotely
<guntbert> !enter | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gizmo_the_great> ZykoticK9: The value is in /etc/issue - is that just reading it from somewhere else then? If so, do you know where?
<liminal> anyone got any ideas?
<sinelaw> can someone help me debug a problem?
<ZykoticK9> gizmo_the_great, I have NO idea - i'm not a programmer at all
<sinelaw> or is there a channel for bug reporting?
<guntbert> gizmo_the_great: believe Gnea ; the config file is /etc/lsb-release
<_VIM_> !bugs | sinelaw
<sinelaw> ok, going to #ubuntu-bugs
<ubottu> sinelaw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net do not do what you think they do.
<gizmo_the_great> guntbert: I have read through lsb_release and used one of it's defined functions, and it generates '8.10' as part of the outptu, but I cannot see where it gets that value from
<liminal> can someone try to help me get my sound back :(
<nigtv> fouad: im no good with this, im afraid im inclined to cease and desist any implied offer of advice due to my ineptitude with regards to not booting up x :(
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: as I have told you, it gets the value from the /etc/lsb-release file
<guntbert> gizmo_the_great: /etc/lsb-release *not* lsb_release!!!
<nigtv> liminal: youre going to have to give them more information than that :)
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: if you open that file and read through it, can you tell me where you see the version number?
<liminal> nigtv thats all i really have, yesturday my sound was working - today it isnt
<gizmo_the_great> guntbert: you're splitting hairs :-)
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: it's self-explanatory. if you try editing the release id, save it, then run lsb_release -a, you will see that it changes. good luck.
<fouad> nigtv: no problem mate. thanx anyway
<liminal> i thinjk somthing must have updated
<guntbert> gizmo_the_great: no, those are two different files
<gizmo_the_great> guntbert: I only have lsb-release on my system.
<liminal> if you have any ideas how to debug a no sound issue ill try them  all
<guntbert> gizmo_the_great:  cat /etc/lsb-release ... DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10
<joeburns> hey people, everytime i try to install ndisgtk i get 'error: dependency is not satisfiable: ndiswrapper -utils.  anyone have any ideas concerning this problem?
<ZykoticK9> gizmo_the_great, i too have no lsb_release (8.10)
<nigtv> liminal: what have you done since then?
<ZykoticK9> joeburns, have you installed ndiswrapper (ndisgtk is a frontend i'd imagine)
<nigtv> liminal: i mean have you installed anything, new hardware or software
<Gnea> !tutorial | gizmo_the_great
<ubottu> gizmo_the_great: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<oshua86> hello guys, where can I can find really good ubuntu themes?, Ive googled some but I was wondering if you had some other sites
<oshua86> thanks
<guntbert> !themes | oshua86
<ubottu> oshua86: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<joeburns> yes, i installed ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper utils 1.9, i can see them in the synaptic package manager, i thought that would solve the problem but nothing has changed
<nigtv> oshua86: if you got the big pack of them then youre good to go
<nigtv> see ubottu link^
<ZykoticK9> oshua86, also check out http://compiz-themes.org/ if you've got compiz running
<Droopsta915> Can I install linux from an iso on my flashdrive? Just boot from the flash, or do I need to burn the iso first?
<Wayder> lol? I think that when you buy a computer there should be a skill testing question...
<nigtv> Droopsta915: how big is the flash drive
<ZykoticK9> anyway to add http://compiz-themes.org/ to the output of !themes ???
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: ZykoticK9 guntbert - OK. As I understand it, lsb-release is a script/program that, when executed, outputs the distribution data about the operating system. The values themselves are not hardcoded in that file - if you open it and look for the release ID of your OS, it is not in there. It calculates the value by running various functions.
<Dr_willis> Droopsta915,  use unetbootin tomake a bootable intaller-thumbdrive -is the easy way
<Wayder> that is not directed to anyone here.. sorry, the woes or working techsupport =)
<nigtv> yea thats what i was gonna say, just install to it then copy the files
<gizmo_the_great> If you can tell me what line of that file says "Ubuntu version 8.10" please tell me
<nigtv> gizmo_the_great: what file? because you can just use grep...that will tell you exactly that
<liminal> the only thing of note ive installed isa  pcsc0lite demon
<liminal> but that wouldnt have effected the sound
<liminal> =there was an automatic update also
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: no, it does not calculate it. you've read it completely wrong.
<haytham-med> hi all i installed ubuntu restricted extras then i removed them but the firefox font didnot change
<liminal> im not sure what that installed
<myf> hi anyone configured shell-fm and got it to work?
<Droopsta915> Dr_willis:is that on linux
<nigtv> haytham-med: that package does not have fonts as far as i know
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: OK, so assuming you know where I am wrong, hopefully you can tell me where it is getting that value from?
<haytham-med> it has microsoft fonts
<Dr_willis> Droopsta915,  its avail for windows and linux.. UBUNTU has its own usb-disk tool thats better. :)
<nigtv> well you could just restore defaults in firefox, or reinstall it
<Wayder> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: it's not massively apparent is it.
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: I have already told you where it gets the value from. You have failed to follow those steps. But, I'll point it out to you again:  in the /etc/lsb-release file (which you can look at by opening a Terminal, and then typing the following command:  cat /etc/lsb-release) you can see the variables that are clearly defined (I'm not pasting them here, since pasting is against channel guidelines, plus you can read them for yourself, and everyone els
<nigtv> i believe that if you go into the firefov directory, there is a .fonts folder, just get rid of all the ones that dont have the same modify date as the original install if you really want them gone, but you can just change it in firefox, might be easier
<CentHOGG> hi, help with RAID0/initrd.img pleez... getting mdadm: no devices found for conf
<Dube2> Random Q for someone who might know, Where could I find the source code for the "du" command?
<CentHOGG> but have checked out my initrd.img and only found something strange about my scsi-id file
<liminal> nigtv is there a way to see what the update manager has ibstalled recenty?
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: and, again, you can simple change a variable in the /etc/lsb-release file to something else, saving the file, then running this command again:  lsb_release -a  (please note the difference between the - and the _ ) and you will see that there is no calculation taking place.
<CentHOGG> no scsi devices listed
<nigtv> liminal: i believe so, but im not sure what it is
<nigtv> hmm...
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: I'm obviously not explaining what I am trying to do properly. I will keep looking. But what I am trying to say is that  cat /etc/lsb-release does not output something that is contained in lsb-release - it outputs something that it works out frm the OS.
<nigtv> info synaptic ;)
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: oh really?  please pastebin the output of your /etc/lsb-release file and a separate pastebin of the lsb_release -a command.
<Wayder> *wave*
<Gnea> !pasetbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wayder> cheers every body work is done for the day =)
<CentHOGG> any RAID0 out there?
<Dube2> How would you go about to modify a command in ubuntu?
<nigtv> Dube2: use the options
<nigtv> man command, info command, command --help
<Dube2> nigtv: i mean edit the source code
<ZykoticK9> Dube2, you probably don't want to actually modify the "du" command, i image a number of other programs may rely on it? just a thought.
<nigtv> oh, well you have to know the language and have the code i guess, never done it
<nigtv> you shouldnt have to change it
<nigtv> what do you want to change it to do
<nigtv> there are alot of other commands you can use instead
<Dube2> ZykoticK9: yeah i dont really want to modify it lol i just want to see the code so i can see how they made it work
<liminal> nigtv how to i use symantic to see what was last instaklled?
<Nefasto> can someone help me fix grub?? I´m unable to load any of my OSs
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: It would seem someone here has to eat some humble pie. Sorry - you are totally right. I got muddle up between the lsb_release and lsb-release!
<Nefasto> please?
<mimmo84> ciao
<nigtv> liminal: im really not sure, give me a sec and ill check
<gizmo_the_great> Gnea: So I can now recode my app to look at /etc/lsb-release directly instead of lsb_release
<plsd> I have several podcast feeds in Rhythmbox and I want to export them to gPodder but apparently Rhythmbox can't export. Is there config file or anything where I can at least get the list of feeds?
<Dube2> I cant find any info about "du" online because its not the easiest thing to search for :P
<Gnea> gizmo_the_great: excellent :)
<nigtv> liminal: go to synaptic, then to file, then to history
<ZykoticK9> Dube2, you might try a google like "du.c debian"?
<Dube2> ZykoticK9: Thank you!! good idea :)
<CentHOGG> any RAID0 out there?
<nigtv> rww: nice nickname
<rrplay> Nefasto, : what happened to you grub ?? file /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<lexvegas> ZykoticK9, in chmod whoami : whoami the first whoami is the username and the second one is the group which the file belongs to
<lexvegas> that is, the username that you want the file to be owned by
<Dube2> t
<ZykoticK9> lexvegas, actually i think the command you're looking for is chown, chmod is different
<nigtv> Nefasto: i feel your pain, took me about 3 days just to get a dualboot with xp and 7.10 running
<ZykoticK9> lexvegas, chmod is used like "chmod ugo+rwx file" vs "chown user:group file"???
<Nefasto> nigtv: no no.. everything was fine untill today! install windows, then install ubuntu, and it´s dualbooting seamlessly...
<nigtv> so then whats the problem?
<Nefasto> nigtv: the machine was booted into windows, then I installed QuickTime, and it asked to restart... then grub is now showing the Error 17.
<nigtv> did you check to see if menu.lst was changed?
<liminal> nigtv history isnt showing me anything
<liminal> its empty
<Guest2472> I've been wondering - why does dd require both a block size and a block count?  Why not just specify the copy size as a single number (the number of bytes to copy)?
<nigtv> liminal: if you hold down backspace and you have nothing to delete does your computer make a beep noise, like from the system speaker?
<nigtv> inside the computer
<Nefasto> nigtv: where would that file be?
<DaniilK> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10, and I cannot standby (suspend) properly. My fan does not shut off, and I cannot bring my computer back from its state, so I have to restart it. How can I fix this?
<nigtv> if its beeping from the system speaker inside the computer, then ubuntu doesnt recognize that you have speakers
<nigtv> Nefasto: /boot/grub/menu.lst, BUT
<ioops2> g
<nigtv> before you do anything, cd /boot/grub and then cp menu.lst menu.lst.backup
<nigtv> so you can make sure if you do something wierd you can get it back
<DaniilK> nigtv: that is not true. ubuntu uses my speakers fine, but it beeps the system beep, not the speakers
<ZykoticK9> DaniilK, what system you using?  laptop i assume?
<DaniilK> ZykoticK9: surprisingly, no. i'm on a custom desktop PC
<nigtv> DaniilK: im talking about if the speakers dont work, like the sound doesnt work
<nigtv> if you cant get sound from ubuntu, and you have everything set up what should be the right way, and its not making output to the speakers and making a system beep
<Nefasto> nigtv: can u pastebin a copy of a valid menu.lst? so I nkow what it´s supposed to look like?
<nigtv> Nefasto: yea, how do i do that lol
<nigtv> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nefasto> do what?
<Nefasto> just copy your menu.lst into a file and show me... take away whatever u find sensitive in there....
<nigtv> Nefasto: thats going to be a problem, because i cannot copy and paste
<Nefasto> no?
<Nefasto> how sad!
<nigtv> lol
<sofi1> ﻿Does any1 know a calibration tool to calibrate a touch screen
<nigtv> im not booting into x, only using the console so
<nigtv> Nefasto: give me a sec ill dcc it to you
<liminal> nigtv: no beeping
<nigtv> liminal: you sure that the speakers work, you have the driver, the soundcard works, etc.?
<liminal> well the speakers worked yesturday
<liminal> i never installed a driver
<liminal> it worked out of the box
<nigtv> try like plugging them into the tv or something
<sofi1> Need help badly...I have a Samsung Ultra ...I put a hardy image on it and I lost my touchscreen...I mean the calibration is off..Just wanted to know if any1 knows how to calibrate the Q1 ultra?
<Guest2472> yesterday*
<porfirio> Hola
<ZykoticK9> liminal, FYI the internal speaker has NOTHING to do with your sound card...
<porfirio> spanish???
<admin_masu3701> cant use the sudo command..its says that i am not in the sudoers file
<admin_masu3701> how can i fix that
<nigtv> Nefasto: now i cant figure out how to dcc, one second
<ZykoticK9> admin_masu3701, the user you are using is not an admin account
<_VIM_> !es | porfirio
<Nefasto> nigtv: hehehe... take your time
<ubottu> porfirio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<porfirio> ok
<admin_masu3701> Zykotica: but i was able to use it before...dont know what happen
<nigtv> did you get anything there?
<mycroes> quick question... I have a RAID 5 array with LVM on top, if I install using the alternate install cd will I have no issues with this configuration at all?
<ZykoticK9> admin_masu3701, System / Admin / Users & Groups - double click your user, User Privileges tab, check "Administer the system"
<mycroes> I don't want to recreate my array or my volumegroup of course
<geurt> i have a question... today i installed Debian Lenny on a Dell 2950 server... i had to manually load the non-free bnx2 firmware... does Ubuntu has this firmware included by the install cd?
<Dr_willis> geurt,  if its non-free - i doubt it.
<liminal> im getting no sound from extneral spoeakers plugged in
<mycroes> oh and I use ext4 for my homedir, does 9.04 support it out of the box?
<admin_masu3701> Zykotick9: it says: The configuration could not be loaded..you are not allowed to access the system configuration
<ZykoticK9> admin_masu3701, have any other account on this system?
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, use su <admin_user>
<rww> !jaunty | mycroes
<admin_masu3701> no..its my laptop, so am the only one use it
<ubottu> mycroes: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, then enter the admin users passwd
<geurt> well it was no problem... i loaded it from an usb drive.... but when i want to install via DRAC interface... things are e little bit nasty
<mycroes> rww, should I ask concerning the other stuff there too? It's more ubuntu generic than jaunty specific
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, how did you create your user account?
<evilbug> what is the command to add an openoffice shortcut to one of my panels?
<admin_masu3701> when i installed the system
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, what's the output of "groups"
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, drag'n drop the icon from the "start" menu
<rww> mycroes: if you're going to be installing jaunty, ask questions in #ubuntu+1. If you're going to be installing intrepid or below (which don't support ext4), ask here.
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: mchris www-data
<nigtv>  /DCCSEND
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, did you add yourself to the www-data group?
<nigtv> AHHH
<admin_masu3701> no i never played with adding user to group
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: i'm in xubuntu and it won't let me do that.
<Pazy> Can someone help me get flash working please. I just installed from a 8.04 disk and installed flash (flashpluginnonfree I think) and it didnt work in the preinstalled firefox. I tried getting the .deb and then the .tar.gz manual installation but I still cant get it to work.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, normally the output of groups should list stuff like 'admin', 'dialout' and more for the default user created by the installer
<ZykoticK9> mycroes, admin_masu3701 this seems like a bit of a catch22 situation, how can a non-admin users add themselves to the admin group???
<mycroes> easy
<nigtv> Pazy: you can get it from the flash site, and its free
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, I think you need to boot in safe mode
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, sorry i assumed you where using gnome - i don't use XFCE so I got nothing sorry.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, that should drop you to a root (superuser) shell
<Pazy> nigtv: I did, I download the .deb and the .tar.gz version but neither is working.
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: no worries.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, there you can add yourself to the correct groups again
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: i did that and added myself to admin
<nigtv> did you build and install it?
<ZykoticK9> Pazy, did you restart firefox after flash install?
<admin_masu3701> but no change
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, as long as "groups" doesn't list admin, you're not in the admin group
<Pazy> Yes I restarted firefox. And I didnt have to build it the .deb I double click the and the synaptic thing took care of it and the .tar.gz unzipped to an install I ran from the command line.
<ZykoticK9> admin_masu3701, you're not in the admin group now, you might want to try again.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, how did you add yourself to the admin group in safe mode?
<Qube> Hi all,
<nigtv> also, i had problems with that too because i got the most recent flash player, but only had the firefox that was in the repos, which is an old version
<nigtv> do you have the latest firefox installed?
<Pazy> I only have the one in the repo I think. Ill update and see what happens.
<nigtv> you will have to reinstall flash after that as well Pazy, the new install will overwrite it
<yoyit2> how safe is it to be downloading torrent movies??
<blafasel_> Anyone in here using 8.04 and already using an unstable version of tomboy? Or available for a test? ;)
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: another thing is that i commanded the recovery mode in boot menu so it doesnt give me the option to choose recovery mode
<Pazy> Ok dookie :) Fingers crossed
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, yes you can, press e when highlighting the default entry
<ZykoticK9> yoyit2, wrong channel for that question, this is an Ubuntu channel -- and only you can really answer that question anyways
<Qube> I've been using the following zsh prompt in bsd/solaris for a while: http://aperiodic.net/phil/prompt/ - however, un ubuntu (JeOS) it just doesn't work... I suspect the default terminfo/termcap doesn't support extended character set, even though it is en_GB.UTF-8 - anyone have any idea whats going on? this is ubuntu specific... other linuxes in work seem to work fine
<admin_masu3701> and i cant edit menu list cause i dnt have permission
<andash> hi, how would i ignore this line? http://pb.lericson.se/pblbYg/text/ it's a line from the output of the command 'blist' in bitlbee, and it goes to my hilightwin which i don't wan't... i've tried various /ignore reg expressions but can't get it quite right. the channel is &bitlbee btw, thanks.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, ok
<nigtv> andash: comment it out in a text editor, add # before the line
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, well then I think you need to boot from a livecd, mount your install, chroot into your install, add yourself to the admin group, exit chroot, unmount, reboot
<andash> nigtv: sorry, wrong channel...
<nigtv> ah
<emma> Say guys I keep losing my audio lately in intrepid, it almost seems random, after a lot of inactivity. Anyone else have this, or any insights?
<yoyit2> ZykoticK9: it is relevent to ubuntu as i am asking if there are any viruses in them that can effect linux
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: i have a 8.10 live cd here...but how to i do that?
<reescott> Anyone know of a good tutorial for setting up NFS for filesharing between Ubuntu and Mac os x?
<nigtv> emma: on laptops that happens often, it has to do with acpi
<ZykoticK9> yoyit2, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, heh, now you're getting to stuff that's not as easy to explain
<emma> im not on a laptop, im on a dekstop. I'm using intrepid gnome edition.
<rww> !viruses | yoyit2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses
<rww> !virus | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nigtv> could happen on a desktop as well
<ziroday> emma: I've had that a couple of times, error messages when trying to play audio in totem etc?
<nigtv> you can try turning acpi off, that might help, for me when that happend i just logged out and back in emma
<sisto> hi! can a extended partition be used as swap?
<rww> sisto: yes
<nigtv> sisto: yea, should be that way
<Mood> how do i update/upgrade 1 app instead of everything?
<rww> sisto: in fact, Ubuntu's default partitioning scheme does it that way :)
<reescott> Can someone point me to a good tutorial for setting up NFS?
<ZykoticK9> reescott, i had some trouble with NFS and OSX until i found the "insecure" option, good luck.
<nigtv> Mood: sudo apt-get update _________
<nigtv> _____ = the program
<admin_masu3701> mycroers: lol..yea i understand..this stuff can be complicated
<Mood> nigtv: thank you kind sir
<nigtv> Mood: wait actually
<nigtv> just sudo apt-get install _____, that will check the version
<sisto> rww: thx! I want to install mac os, windows and ubuntu and have a 4th "storage" partition... so I want to put the storage partition and the swap as logical volumes on a extended partition
<Mood> nigtv: ahh ok
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, do you know what device is your root device?
<reescott> ok, I'll check into that one
<m-1> can any one help me make a bootable USB with UBUNTU?
<mycroes> m-1, just livecd from usb?
<emma> ziroday: no real error message, just randomly no audio. I just had some luck by killing X when the gdm starts up again the audio is back...
<Mood> how do i check versions in repository? if i do a sudo apt-cache search X, it doesn't show version
<emma> nigtv: yeah i just killed X, when the gdm started again, audio was back..
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: i dont think i know...
<ziroday> emma: right, you tried restarting pulseaudio?
<rww> sisto: You can put all of Ubuntu's partitions in an extended partition, actually, not just swap.
<m-1> no want to make a bootable Ubuntu USB drive
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, how experienced are you (on the command line)
<ziroday> emma: what's printed in the terminal when trying to play audio through totem?
<emma> ziroday:  that's what I was trying to do. I did ps aux | grep pulse  to see what processes i might kill, but the first one i killed (unknowingly) was X.
<fouad> archive.ubuntu.com can be described as a loadbalancing http server right?
<emma> ziroday: it seems to be acting like normal only no sound.
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: i know the basics
<SchmittyDoesIt> dacashane
<rww> sisto: My fdisk -l looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/126462/ , in fact. That might make things easier :)
<sisto> rww: ok that sounds like a good idea
<SchmittyDoesIt> all night long
<nigtv> Mood: sudo apt-get --simulate install ____
<jonathon> hey, is there a way to install ubuntu with disk encryption?
<srid> what is the {a} in the output of aptitude?
<nigtv> thats what i do, there are better ways though, like just open aptitude and search it
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, ok, well I'll try to explain it...
<rww> srid: automatically installed, I think
<ziroday> emma: ah :P, well normally when I get this issue I kill pulseaudio and then restart it, its usually good as gold. If it happens again try to capture the error message from totme.
<Mood> nigtv: thank you again kind sir
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: ok thank you
<DasEI> jonathon: sure, use the alternate installer or do manual cryptsetup
<jonathon> hm, ok, thanks!
<sisto> rww: I'm done with mac os now I'm installing windows through bootcamp
<emma> ziroday: you mean in some log? I get no gui error from totem.
<sisto> rww: thanks for your help!!
<emma> ziroday: you mean like start totem from command line and see any error messages in terminal?
<ziroday> emma: no, from starting totem from the terminal and then trying to play some audio
<DasEI> jonathon: google has lots of tuts, and truecrypt also works on ubu
<magcius> Is Firefox 3.2 alpha broken in Jaunty?
<ziroday> emma: yeah :)
<jeremie> hi!!!
<emma> ziroday: gotchya :)
<killer> hi .. can i rsync over ftp
<DasEI> !jaunty | magcius
<ubottu> magcius: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<emma> ziroday: seems likely it's a pulseaudio problem to me. killing X probably restarted pulse.
<jeremie> !i!i!i!i!i!i!i!i!i!i!i
<nigtv> oh wow im hungry bbl
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, start up the livecd, open a terminal, type "sudo -s", type "mount /dev/<root-device> /mnt", type "chroot /mnt /bin/bash", type "gpasswd -a mchris admin", type "exit", type "umount /mnt", reboot
<ziroday> emma: yeah, there was a bug filed somewhere, lemme try dig it up
<jeremie> #cool
<ZykoticK9> magcius, probably a better question for #ubuntu+1?
<emma> ziroday: cool if you do i will add to the confirmation of it.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, I don't know if /mnt is empty on the livecd by default, that might otherwise make the mount fail
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, also, you can find out what your root device is by typing "mount" in your current install
<jonathon> DasEI, any idea if encryption support is better under 8.10?
<RoastedTiresX> When using Samba with Ubuntu, is it about average to get 8.8MB/second from 1 wired device to another wired device on a 10/100 switch?
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, also I assumed your username is mchris (got that from the groups output)
<DasEI> jonathon: it's same in 8.04 and 8.10
<nigtv> okay, one more, i know that if i $rm -rf *red*, i will delete everything with red in the name in my current dir, but how do i make this do all dirs?
<admin_masu3701> yes
<epictetu1> RoastedTiresX: Yeah...
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, and last but not least this should work, but if any of the steps fail it won't work (except for unmounting perhaps :P)
<oshua86> so, when I try to install some engines it tells me that "GTK+2.8" needs to be installed, how do I do this?
<DasEI> jonathon: in general there's always the fact to have an unencrypted /boot
<jonathon> right, with you there
<epictetu1> RoastedTiresX: Theoretical maximum assuming there were no overhead should be 12.5 megs/second (100 megabits = 12.5 megabytes)
<RoastedTiresX> epictetul - is that about what windows XP to windows XP gets too on a 10/100 switch? Like the fact I'm using Ubuntu/Samba, would that hinder speeds?
<epictetu1> but usually there's a significant amount of overhead (packet headers, other packets, etc etc)
<gldtn> where in the file system dows the trash files go to? I need to delete something from trash bin, but it was sent with the user root.. so I can't delete as the regular user
<DasEI> !trash
<epictetu1> 8 is maybe a little on the slow side, I think 10 is probably more typical
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<gldtn> thanks DasEI
<vosque> klatuu ubottu nikto
<epictetu1> RoastedTiresX: but you're definitely in the ballpark
<admin_masu3701> mycroers: to find out the mount device do i type mount in the terminal?
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, yes, right now
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, not after rebooting
<ilovebrownies> Can I get some help with dual booting Ubuntu and Arch please?
<RoastedTiresX> epictetul - Well, I have a feeling I might be more in the 10 range.  The last 6-7 minutes of the transfer went by in a matter of seconds. When I run the calculation thrugh @ 29/30 minutes to transfer 18.0 gigabytes, it comes out at around 10 to 10.2 MB/second.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, for example on line in my "mount" output lists the following: /dev/mapper/vg-root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot | ilovebrownies
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: the output is very long
<ubottu> ilovebrownies: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<epictetu1> RoastedTiresX: Yeah that's about right then.
<jonathon> wow, a legitimate use of bittorrent!
<nigtv> okay, one more, i know that if i $rm -rf *red*, i will delete everything with red in the name in my current dir, but how do i make this do all dirs?
<admin_masu3701> i get /dev/sda3 on /typ ext3
<RoastedTiresX> epictetul - XP told me it would take 34 minutes the second I started transferring. Then I look over and it was 7 minutes. A minute or two went by and it was done. I was just basing my observation off of the 34 minutes XP originally told me.
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, find the line that lists a device on the left site and / on the right side
<ilovebrownies> I think I need a little more human help
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, then it's /dev/sda3
<ilovebrownies> Anyone?
<mycroes> RoastedTiresX, then you need another 11 hours for drivers and dropping cruft
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, yes
<RoastedTiresX> mycroes - excuse me??
<epictetu1> 8 port gigabit switches are typically $60 now
<nigtv> ilovebrownies: what exactly are you have trouble with
<imfluxible> has anybody downloaded pyscrabble from synaptic?  i am having trouble understanding the configuration process.  you have to enter some sort of hostname:port number ... and i don't know what to put there.  it offers you a couple of public servers, and says it will save the info, but doesn't seem to work.
<epictetu1> or so
<epictetu1> 5 port even cheaper
<mycroes> RoastedTiresX, after 34 (or 7) minutes of XP setup you need another 11 hours before it's somewhat usable
<oshua86> anybody can tell me how to install/upgrade to GTK+2.8?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, you should have 2 grub configs by now
<admin_masu3701> so replace sda3 for root device right
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, one from ubuntu, one from arch
<RoastedTiresX> mycroes - xp SETUP? like installing XP?? I'm confused. :(
<mycroes> "<RoastedTiresX> epictetul - XP told me it would take 34 minutes the second I started transferring. Then I look over and it was 7 minutes. A minute or two went by and it was done. I was just basing my observation off of the 34 minutes XP originally told me."
<ilovebrownies> But where do I install GRUB for Arch?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, you don't
<RoastedTiresX> epictetul - Question. I have a router... off of the router I have the switch... When I'm trasnferring data between 2 computesr on the switch, does the data bounce up to the router? Or does it just go to the switch and sling it over to the other computer without making a hop to the router?
<mrwes> re
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, you add your arch entries to the ubuntu grub by hand
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, only makes upgrading kernels on arch a bit harder
<mrwes> ilovebrownies, just make sure you put them below the magic Ubuntu entry line
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, another possibility is to install the arch grub on a partition instead of the mbr, and then chainload that partition from the ubuntu grub
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, but chainloading a second grub sounds kinda useless to me, it's just less work maintaining in the end perhaps
<DasEI> RoastedTiresX: just the switch, it does the adressing-thing
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, sorry, didn't see your question yet, yes, the line will become "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt"
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: so let me double check the commands and instruction to see if i got it right before i boot the cd
<ZykoticK9> RoastedTiresX, that is assuming that it really is a "switch" and not a "hub"
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, I didn't know how to do this, because I got confused thinking about /boot
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: sudo -s
<RoastedTiresX> Zykotick9 - It's a netgear 5 port Fast ethernet switch 10/100
<admin_masu3701> mount /dev/sda3/mnt
<nigtv> okay, one more, i know that if i $rm -rf *red*, i will delete everything with red in the name in my current dir, but how do i make this do all dirs?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, got it figured out now, or still need more help?
<admin_masu3701> chroot /mnt/bin/bash
<ZykoticK9> RoastedTiresX, yes, then DasEI answer is correct
<admin_masu3701> gpasswd -a mchris admin
<admin_masu3701> exit
<admin_masu3701> unmount /mnt
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, "chroot /mnt /bin/bash" <<< there's a space between '/mnt' and '/bin/bash'
<admin_masu3701> ok
<RoastedTiresX> sweet deal. I always wnated to get a gigabit network going, but if that meant my 10/100 ports on my router would bottleneck everything, I didn't want to even bother with upgrading the switch only
<mycroes> and it's "umount /mnt", without the N
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, what do I add exactly?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, ubuntu grub is currently installed to your mbr, right?
<DasEI> nigtv:the -are does this already, see man rm
<DasEI> -r
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, yes
<dotblank> If I break my grub install how can I re-install it from an ubuntu-live cd
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: so i will boot up the cd and try...thanks alot for your help
<DasEI> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<admin_masu3701> will let you know how it goes
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, good luck
<mycroes> admin_masu3701, great
<admin_masu3701> thanks
<ZykoticK9> DasEI, ilovebrownies actually it doesn't, it tested "-r" does mean recursive, but it doesn't work in the way that ilovebrownies wants :(
<mycroes> yw
<dotblank> Service Temporarily Unavailable :(
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, do you know what device is /boot for your arch install?
<dotblank> help.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, you mean which HDD?
<DasEI> ZykoticK9: try -R ?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, no, I mean which linux block device
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, or grub device identifier will do
<dotblank> !grub
<ZykoticK9> DasEI, no change
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dotblank> ^^ would do that but link is broken
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, I know that it's sda6 if that helps?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, yes that does help
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, the grub identifier for that will be (hd0,5)
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, now you just need to do 2 things
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, first, start grub (from a terminal), type "root (hd0,5)", type "setup (hd0,5)", type "exit"
<DasEI> dotblank: looks like, let's meet in #grub, k ?
<dotblank> k
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, this should give some output saying it found some stuff (stage1, stage2 or something like that)
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, when that's done, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a chainload entry for (hd0,5)
<RoastedTiresX> epictetul - I just did a transfer test with a 1gb file. It took me 2 minutes and 10 seconds to transfer, which comes out to about 8.5MB/second. So I guess I'm still hanging around the low end of things.
<tyta> tekteen is wayyyy too good at *nix
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, to run grub in a terminal I just type grub?
<ZykoticK9> FYI it does appear that help.ubuntu.com is currently down...
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, yes, maybe "sudo grub" :P
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, I guess you need to be root, and grub might be in /sbin too, so try "sudo grub"
<tekteen> lmao
<imfluxible> has anybody downloaded pyscrabble from synaptic?  i am having trouble understanding the configuration process.  you have to enter some sort of hostname:port number ... and i don't know what to put there.  it offers you a couple of public servers, and says it will save the info, but doesn't seem to work.
<liminal> hi
<liminal> crashed out
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, any luck yet?
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, I'm not getting a new prompt after typing setup (hd0.5), does it take a while?
<tekteen> mycroes: I love grub ;-). Can you tell me what the problem is, I missed it
<getBoa> hi y'all... How lightweight is XFCE in relation to Gnome ?
<tekteen> getBoa: according to a friend of mine. rock (gnome) and feather (xfce)
<vladdY> hi, i'm sorry, i'm mentally retarded, how can i start monodevelop in ubuntu linux
<austin> My server mesed up, and when i run ifconfig it only shows lo....can anyone help me?
<vladdY> i think i installed it properly
<tekteen> getBoa: he just installed xfce to replace gnome on a really slow machine and it sped up
<liminal> im looking for a driver for Realtek ALC662
<GeorgeAScott> hello again.  my soundblaster is no longer capturing sound.  i can hear mic input, but the computer can not
<liminal> i thought ubuntu ran it as standard tho
<rascal999>  I'm trying to distribute a livecd image through pxe, i have done this before successfully and atm can get as far as the dhcp request been granted.
<rascal999>  but then pxe reports a boot filename not received, is this indicative of no tftp in place or?
<tekteen> liminal: chances are it either comes with ubuntu or you are not going to get it
<mycroes> tekteen, I love grub too
<tekteen> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, no, shouldn't take long
<SchmittyDoesIt> aha!
<austin> I think i messed up my server
<liminal> my sound was working yesturday, but not todahy
<austin> i need help....
<liminal> and ive no idea why
<mycroes> tekteen, ilovebrownies wants to have access to his arch install too
<hunt577_> Can I install ndiswrapper on the the livecd to make sure I can get it to work with my wireless card before I install ubuntu?
<austin> i ran control alt delte by accedent, can anyone help me reset my settigns
<GeorgeAScott> and patchage no longer shows a capture device.
<vladdY> anyone able to help with me with monodevelop?
<tekteen> mycroes: what are you doing the setup cmd for?
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, I think I installed grub from the Arch installer, but didn't configure it.
<getBoa> tekteen: got it... well so it might be worth the installation... my machine is not that slow but i wanna speed up as much as possible
<tekteen> liminal: that is not a "I need a driver problem". Next time, just say what is going on
<ZykoticK9> austin, do you get any cards with "dmesg | grep eth"?
<tekteen> getBoa: I would not do it if it is not unbarably slow
<soreau> Is there a log of updates performed by update-manager or if you do apt-get update/upgrade?
<GeorgeAScott> ive been to every device in volume control and made sure nothing is muted... several times now.  i still can't get any sound to capture.
<liminal> ah well the problem is my sound has disappeared and ive no idea why
<tekteen> mycroes: is ubuntu's grub installed? or arch
<getBoa> tekteen: it's a AMD Turion X2-64 2gig ram 250hd...
<ZykoticK9> austin, something with "addr 00:xx:xx..."
<AdamDV> HOw do II do an OEM install of ubuntu 8.10?
<ilovebrownies> tekteen, Ubuntus
<tekteen> getBoa: stick to gnome :-)
<Gartral1> slitly noobish Q: how do i tell what fs im running from in the console?
<austin> ZykoticK9, wate, eth0 came up again.i just did Cntl alt delet again...what is this for?
<getBoa> tekteen: :-)
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: so what you need to do is add an entry to ubuntu's menu.list to start arch
<ZykoticK9> austin, if it's working again, it's all good
<mycroes> tekteen, and I was explaining him how to chainload the arch grub so he doesn't have to change his ubuntu menu'lst everytime arch updates
<tekteen> ok
<ilovebrownies> tekteen, yes, but I don't know how exactly
<austin> ZyoticK9, my server won't display anything htough
<austin> thats a bit of a problem
<Gartral1> sometimes you just have to accept that it's working without understanding why
<tekteen> mycroes, is grub installed on arch?
<ZykoticK9> austin, sorry i thought you where the one without a network card????
<tekteen> mycroes: I have never done chain loading before
<austin> ZykoticK9, i was...i thought that was the problem.. Now my server won't show anything
<Gartral1> slitly noobish Q: how do i tell what filesystem im running from in the console?
<liminal> so anyone got any ideas on how to get mys sound back?
<tekteen> mycroes: is grub on arch?
<Matir> does anyone know where I can download the iso or image to install the dell custom version of ubuntu for the mini 9?  I got one from Sam's club and they only had windows available :(
<ZykoticK9> austin, have you tried restarting it?  power button if necessary?
<austin> ZykoticK9, lemmi see...
<tekteen> Gartral1: probably ext3, I believe if you type mount that would tell you every place and format partitions are mounted
<austin> it was wokring fine, untill i did cntl alt del
<tekteen> !sound > liminal
<ubottu> liminal, please see my private message
<nv1> my computer doesn't shutdown or suspend. I red the faq already
<tekteen> mycroes: you there?
<ZykoticK9> Matir, http://mydellmini.com/forum/dell-mini-9-ubuntu-restore-iso-image-t287.html gives a demonoid or piratebay link
<getBoa> /quitr
<tekteen> ilovebrownies?
<mycroes> tekteen, sorry
<Matir> ZykoticK9, thanks
<mycroes> tekteen, was here
<AdamDV> anyone?
<tekteen> ok
<mycroes> tekteen, I gave him instructions how to install grub to his arch /boot partition
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> shouldn't there be a package from arch to do it?
<|chiz|> Gartral1: cat /etc/mtab
<mycroes> tekteen, from ilovebrownies' comments I assume he has an arch install that uses grub
<mycroes> tekteen, to do what?
<ilovebrownies> tekteen, I installed grub on Arch, but probably not correctly
<austin>  ZykoticK9, still doing it
<mycroes> tekteen, normally you isntall grub to the mbr
<ZykoticK9> AdamDV, what do you mean by OEM install are you an Origion Equipment Manufactuer?
<mycroes> tekteen, but you can't use two different configs with just one grub install
<liminal> i was using OSS mixer for my sound card offical driver
<|chiz|> Gartral1: mount does pretty much the same too
<austin> as in it wont work
<tekteen> mycroes: I know, but if you are chainloading, you need to install it to /boot on arch
<lexvegas> AdamDV you should be able to select the option when you inseret the cd, before you select "try Ubuntu"
<tekteen> mycroes: I know
<ZykoticK9> austin, still doing what?  restarting?
<mycroes> tekteen, yes, so I explained him how to install grub to his arch /boot :P
<dotblank> Why would anyone want to install grub to the mbr? its crazy cause the mbr isn't in the partition and making backups are more difficult
<austin> ZykoticK9, it won't display anything when itype in my ip address and my name
<mycroes> tekteen, and that's where he is now
<AdamDV> lexvegas: In intrepid?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, what was the output of root (hd0,5)
<tekteen> mycroes: isn't there an easy package to install grub in arch?
<Mox`> hi, i'm having troubles with bind on my gateway? if I use my gatewas as dns server nothing works, If I use the dns the gateway resolves, it works just fine? how to fix this? :S
<mycroes> tekteen, he has grub installed in arch
<tekteen> ok
<mycroes> tekteen, he just needs to install it to the arch /boot partition, because normally it gets installed to the mbr so you can use it...
<tekteen> ok
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, No output
<Rodrigo_Lopes> good night for everbody
<liminal> tekteen ive changed my sound device to alsa pcm via dam
<liminal> via dma
<Rodrigo_Lopes> How to install sdlmame
<AakashPatel> any one know of any alternatives to microsoft photosynth?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ??
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, did you get a prompt after setup (hd0,5) yet?
<austin> >.>
<tekteen> liminal: try something. open a terminal and type alsamixer. Make sure master is not 0
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, No, I exited the terminal window after a couple of minutes
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, you have justthat one disk?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, ok
<tekteen> liminal: I do not know much about audio
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, Just one disk yes
<Rodrigo_Lopes> I want play street fighter im mame...How to install mame??
<lexvegas> !patience | Rodrigo_Lopes
<ubottu> Rodrigo_Lopes: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DasEI> Rodrigo_Lopes: sure you don't mean wine ?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, example output from my grub root command
<austin> I got ti!
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, grub> root (hd4,0)
<mycroes>  Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb
<azlon> how can i update my GPG key so i dont get this error message when i apt-get update? W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ....wine..dont is a better.. because, mame is opensource and work in linux
<WeakyWaa> hellloooooooooooo buntu-ppl
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, I just remembered I formatted to ext4
<backenfutter> I need to figure out how to install the app »vncpasswd« can't find it in apt-cache... could somebody help please?
<dotblank> sdlmame Is vastly better then xmame btw
<ilovebrownies> mycroes,  my arch partitions
<DasEI> Rodrigo_Lopes: there's xmame for arcade games
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, /boot too?
<tekteen> liminal: try something. open a terminal and type alsamixer. Make sure master is not 0
<Dr_willis> backenfutter,  i thought it was part of several of the vncserver packages.. try installing vnc4server
<Dr_willis> !info vnc4server
<ubottu> vnc4server (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 1063 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, didn't make a /boot partition
<Dr_willis> !find vncpasswd
<ubottu> File vncpasswd found in tightvncserver
<madhatter1> hey everyone.. quick question.. I've got some sata hot-swap bays so drive mounting is getting confusing with different ones being on/off... any way to add drives to fstab by their serial number, or any other unique identifier?
<hunt577> how do I join this chat through Pidgin
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, heh
<Dr_willis> Hmm looks like its in there also. :)
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, just realised how stupid that is
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, well then there's only one solution
<backenfutter> Dr_willis: I use vncviewer - it's man page tells me to create password file with vncpasswd, however that app is not onmy hdd
<DasEI> madhatter1: man blkid
<dotblank> madhatter: yes, by uuid
<coreyman> Why can i not browse the web with konqueror, and kde network manager?
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, copy your arch kernel over to your ubuntu /boot
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, also copy the initrd if you have one
<coreyman>  I can access my router
<madhatter1> DasEI: thanks
<Dr_willis> backenfutter,  thas because the appis in the vncserver packages.. i imagine..
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, then add the entry for the kernel
<tekteen> coreyman: go to #kubuntu
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, that should work too
<coreyman> ok tekteen
<hunt577> How do I access this room through Pidgin Messanger?
<DasEI> hunt577: new account > irc>irc.ubuntu.com>#ubuntu
<ilovebrownies> mycroes, If I were to reinstall Arch instead, would it be as easy as creating a /boot for arch?
<liminal> igive up for the night
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, I'm gone for a bit now, if you need any help with what I just told you I'm positive tekteen can help you
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, yes
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, almost
<liminal> thanks for tryig tek
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, you still need to do the steps I explained
<kriss3d> anyone know what the program kdm does ?
<ilovebrownies> mycroes,  Ok I'll try that thanks! :)
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, but it would be somewhat easier, especially in the case of kernel upgrades in arch
<mycroes> ilovebrownies, good luck
<hunt577> I have created the irc account DasEl but I am not sure how to actually get in this room
<Rodrigo_Lopes> How to install mame in slackware???
<hunt577> it just gives me a messanger window where I can add people to my list
<coreyman> tekteen i went to kubuntu and noone is answering any questions
<kriss3d> hunt577 well irc isnt like aim or msn..
<admin_masu3701> mycroes: thank you very much
<admin_masu3701> it did work
<tekteen> coreyman: they are the people who tend to know kde
<admin_masu3701> you're the hero
<coreyman> tekteen i spoke to soon, someone is talking now
<hunt577> kriss3d I know but you can get into this room through there because I was in it through there the other night but can't remember
<foo_> his
<kriss3d> hunt577 do you mean using a real irc program instead of via a website or somthing ?
<DasEI> hunt577: have you got buddy list on ubuntu.com ?
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: since mycroes left, can you help me?
<hunt577> I am using Pidgin messanger and have set up my irc account on it, I am hunt577_  on it
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: I need to go soon XD, what do you need help with?
<hunt577> right kriss3d
<H3l1c0pt3r> hunt577: you add a new account IRC and put irc.ubuntu.com as the server, when you get to the blank window you go to buddies and "enter chat" then enter #ubuntu as the channel and it will come up
<TheKoenigsegg> Anyone using xchat? Is it impossible to autojoin password protected channels on startup with it?
<hunt577> ahh worked that time thanks
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: in the arch beginners guide, it doesn't tell me to create a /boot partition, isn't it 'under' /?
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: what do you need help with?
 * chalcedony smiles
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: do I make a whole new partition?
<chalcedony> TheKoenigsegg: i'd ask in #xchat i don't think it's impossible
<hunt577_> ok cool I am here under Pidgin messanger now
<chalcedony> hunt577_: good for you
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: where is this guide?
<chalcedony> i never figured out irc on it
<hunt577_> ok I am within the livecd of ubuntu
<TheKoenigsegg> chalcedony: k, thx
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide
<chalcedony> does anyone know a command to minimize all your windows, so you can see the desktop and then put them back?
<Khisanth> TheKoenigsegg: it's in the xchat FAQ :)
<BZH> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hunt577_> I have  a laptop trying to get wireless through ubuntu but since it doesn't work I have my ethernet cable plugged into the side of the laptop and gonna try installing ndiswrapper to get the correct driver for my wireless card
<H3l1c0pt3r> chalcedony: its ctrl+d i believe
<chalcedony> Khisanth: good to see you :)
<H3l1c0pt3r> chalcedony: its ctrl+alt+d
<chalcedony> ah ty much H3l1c0pt3r :)
<tony_> Anyone here managed to setup checkpoint vpn client within ubuntu/debian?
<TheKoenigsegg> khissanth: Guess it should be, but not where I looked :-] Can you show me where?
<H3l1c0pt3r> !wireless | hunt577_
<BZH> !breton
<ubottu> hunt577_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about breton
<hunt577_> thanks
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: why do you need to create a new partition?
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: mycroes told me I needed to
<tekteen> ok
<AdamDV> !find openssh
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server
<AdamDV> !find sshfs
<ubottu> Found: sshfs
<H3l1c0pt3r> AdamDV: you can do that in pvt with ubottu
<AdamDV> Heh. Sorry.
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: I tried installing grub to the / partition I created for arch
<mattfred> what is a good channel to go to ask questions?
<AdamDV> hs one..
<AdamDV> *This
<Khisanth> that depends on the kind of questions you want to ask
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: and what happened?
<isteal> i need help pairing bluetooth headphones and today is my first day with ubuntu... anyone help?
<DasEI> !ot > mattfred
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: nothing, I installed grub from the arch installer first, then I tried what mycroes suggested
<ubottu> mattfred, please see my private message
<zoobox> good evening
<H3l1c0pt3r> !bluetooth | isteal
<ubottu> isteal: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mattfred> Is there a way to disable the default key ring so I don't have to type my password every time i use evolution and/or my wireless connection?
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: I really have no idea where you are in the process lol
<zoobox> the pager for man is less I think, are there any other key than q to quit the manpage without removing the part of the manpage you read?
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: I am really sorry
<zoobox> q removes the man-text from the screen, I want to have still there while I write my command
<Webu> If I start a background command by using &, how can I access it?
<H3l1c0pt3r> zoobox: q quits manpage, if you want open another terminal (CLI) and do commands in there
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: I need to go now. sorry
<H3l1c0pt3r> zoobox: you can also open another TAB on the terminal
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: I did a new arch insall, including grub on the / partition for arch, then I rebooted, and only ubuntu showed up in grub
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: Ok
<tekteen> ok
<zoobox> H3l1c0pt3r:  Tab?
<tekteen> um
<tekteen> I can stay a little longer I guess
<mattfred> Is there a way to disable the default key ring so I don't have to type my password every time i use evolution and/or my wireless connection?
<H3l1c0pt3r> zoobox: you have two options. keep one terminal open for the man page, and another open for the commands, or you can use one terminal and go to FILE > open tab (to have multiple tabs like in firefox)
<mattfred> also, can i disable the beep everytime i make an invalid keystroke or get new mail in evolution?
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: Ok, thanks :)
<zoobox> H3l1c0pt3r: yeah an alternative whould be to create an alias man=gnome-terminal -x man  but often I got too many windows allready
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: then I tried running grub in a terminal from ubuntu, to install grub on arch
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: so we need to setup ubuntu grub to call arch grub?
<chalcedony> H3l1c0pt3r: is there a way to get it to put everything back, after ctrl +alt +d ?
<zoobox> H3l1c0pt3r: aha you mean tabs like that
<H3l1c0pt3r> zoobox: than just use tabs in terminal to use only the 1 terminal window (ctrl+alt+t)
<H3l1c0pt3r> chalcedony: yeah ctrl+alt+d again
<chalcedony> H3l1c0pt3r: didn't work
<H3l1c0pt3r> chalcedony: it should...
<chalcedony> worked for rmoving .. not putting them back
<zoobox> I whould prefer to have the part of the man-text I have scrolled to, right above the commmand prompt where I am writing my command
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: i dunno, can't I just boot arch from ubuntu grub, do I really need two grubs? :P
<chalcedony> maybe i just had too much?
<H3l1c0pt3r> chalcedony: try it with a few windows open, do ctrl+alt+d and then do it again right away, it should work
<Joker_-_> My tv-out screen is larger than the screen itself. As a result, I can<t see any edge of the screen (about an inche each sides)... any idea?
<DasEI> tekteen: ilovebrownies:google super-grub-disk
<mikewu> zoobox: zoobox try running export LESS="-X", then just scroll to the part that you want and just use q to exit
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: ilovebrownies, arch needs to update its grub
<Khisanth> zoobox: or man -P "less -X" foo
<zoobox> mikewu: perfect! thanks
<chalcedony> H3l1c0pt3r: yes it did, with a few
<hunt577_> I am not understanding section 3.3 for NDISWrapper on the wireless site
<H3l1c0pt3r> chalcedony: could be too many windows to restore, not sure, sorry
<mattfred> Is there a way to disable the default key ring so I don't have to type my password every time i use evolution and/or my wireless connection?
<chalcedony> ok ty :))
<mattfred> also, can i disable the beep everytime i make an invalid keystroke or get new mail in evolution?
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: so what's the standard procedure for dual booting two Linux distros?
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: chain loading
<tekteen> I have never done it XD
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: :P
<IanFHood> my 'sound preferences' window is frozen open... is there some way to force it to shut down?
<Joker_-_> My tv-out screen is larger than the screen itself. As a result, I can<t see any edge of the screen (about an inche each sides)... any idea? I have seen lots of posts of people having the same issue, but none fixing it...
<hunt577_> I don't understand this part - Retrieve the Windows driver corresponding to your chipset: Use the ID information you have just found and the ndiswrapper list to find and download the correct windows driver files for your wireless adapter, or one which is very similar (same chipset ID).
<tekteen> ilovebrownies: now I need to go, I need to be somewhere at 7
<tekteen> shit, I need to go
<ilovebrownies> tekteen: ok, sorry for keeping you
<Joker_-_> TV Output screen size too large to fit the actual screen... any help? any way to scale it?
<Daft_Punk> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * G69 Até amanhã!
<hunt577_> Can anyone help?
<hunt577_> with this ndiswrapper...newb to linux here
<Daft_Punk> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hunt577_> I am there already Daft_Punk, thanks though....I have questions about the content that its asking me
<Eressolar> PROTIP: then ask
<davemcnamara> Howdy, is there any way to make Linux identify as windows to a server?  My university's network won't allow "unsupported operating systems".
<hunt577_> I've done a couple times already...here it goes again
<zeno> hello, when i boot up after logging in i get an error: "~/.drmc file is being ignored", how can i fix this?
<hunt577_> 3.3. Downloading Windows Drivers Retrieve the Windows driver corresponding to your chipset: Use the ID information you have just found and the ndiswrapper list to find and download the correct windows driver files for your wireless adapter, or one which is very similar (same chipset ID).
<admin_masu3701> do anyone try ubuntu 9.04?
<hunt577_> Not sure how to do this
<rww> !jaunty | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<admin_masu3701> ok
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mib_cp4xujo> hey anyone know of agood laptop that works with ubuntu out of the box? Something around 15" and 600 or so dollars
<tony_> Anyone here managed to setup checkpoint vpn client within ubuntu/debian?
<hunt577_> Daft_Punk, thanks again, but thats the exact page I am on.  Section 3.3 of that page is what I am stuck on
<rww> !hcl | mib_cp4xujo
<ubottu> mib_cp4xujo: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<taz_> can some one tell me what the command is to exute a file
<LjL> taz_: "execute a file"? you mean a program? or you mean open a document?
<dotblank> taz_: usually ./nameofprogram
<rww> taz_: cd /path/to/file's/folder, chmod +x filename to make it executable, then ./filename
<dotblank> taz_: or that
<taz_> to open a .sh file in termenal
<LjL> taz_: what they said
<taz_> Its to tweak a program to install on a USB
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, lol sorry that looks too complicated for me :(
<dotblank> taz_: or sh nameoffile
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, what is your computer model
<DasEI> taz_: ./blahblah.sh
<hunt577_> lol, its too complicated for me too Daft_Punk lol
<taz_> Ok thanks
<taz_>  bootinst.sh
<DasEI> taz_: maybe sudo it, or chown it before
<taz_> Im installing Bt4 on a usb stick
<unr3a1> hey all, I was curious as to what was the best hard drive encryption application for linux?
<taz_> thanks
<LjL> maybe DON'T sudo unless you know exactly what you're doing it
<taz_> had a brain fart for got what it was
<hunt577_> Daft_Punk its an HP G60-249WM
<hunt577_> trying to get wireless working on it Daft_Punk
<grkblood13> does any1 know why i get htis message when using pigdin? Unable to send message: Refused by client
<LjL> unr3a1: truecrypt is a possibility, whether it's "best", i have no idea and i guess nobody does
<LjL> !truecrypt > unr3a1    (unr3a1, see the private message from ubottu)
<hunt577_> Daft_Punk, I am having to follow this NDISWrapper because ubuntu doesn't have a driver for my wireless card
<wolv> any1 tried run TeamSpeak on ubuntu 8.10??
<tony_> anyone dealed with checkpoint before? need help setting up the client
<dotblank> me
<giaco> hello
<rww> grkblood13: ask in #pidgin
<tony_> dotblank: was that to my question?
<wolv> or mine xD
<tony_> :p
<dotblank> tony_: yours
<wolv> ;<
<tony_> fantastic, wolv, i have setup ts on nix before
<tony_> but couldnt figure out my mic properly
<dotblank> tony_: wait no sorry
<wolv> damn TeamSpeak dont like ubuntu :(((
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, did you install ubuntu, or are you using just the livecd
<tony_> dotblank:  :( seriously?
<dotblank> wolv: I ment you I run teamspeak
<giaco> how can I use the debug symbols I've downloaded from the mesa-swx11-dbg package now located in /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.5.070200
<hunt577_> Daft_Punk, I am using the livecd right now, want to make sure I can get wireless working before I install it
<wolv> if I play some music before TS then TS doesnt work
<tony_> gayness
<LjL> davemcnamara: uhm, identify in what context? SMB filesharing, what?
<wolv> and if I run TS 1st then I cant play music
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, i am not 100% sure that the wireless would always work in livecd and not the actual os
<dotblank> wolv: It is because TS doesn't work well with pulseaudio
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, do u know which card it is
<hunt577_> Daft_Punk, I'm pretty sure its my wireless card cause others who have it had to use ndiswrapper to get there wireless to work.  Daft_Punk its an Atheros AR242
<wolv> thx anyway ;<
<wolv> cya :P
<dotblank> wolv: but you could try padsp teamspeak
<unr3a1> LjL: will this allow me to encrypt the entire hard disk?
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854059 scroll down and read the posts near the end
<hunt577_> thanks Daft_Punk
#ubuntu 2009-03-05
<LjL> unr3a1: it should, i'm not sure, anyway there's extensive documentation about a lot of encryption options at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<elitecoder> Why would I get "package ssh has no installation candidate" when trying to apt-get install ssh?
<dotblank> unr3a1: I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage and it works fine for me
<jrib> elitecoder: pastebin your sources.list
<sisto> can refit boot off a logical volume on an extended partition?
<elitecoder> Which folder is that in?
<LjL> elitecoder: /etc/apt/sources.list
<elitecoder> ok ty
<elitecoder> catting
<dieselsmoke> elitecoder: try openssh-server it provides client as well.
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756318
<elitecoder> same error
<Mox`> why is sudo better than just making a user who can switch to root?
<zerkoH> anyone here use aircrack-ng?
<Daft_Punk> hunt577_, it says if you boot into vista and it says ur card is the ar5007 then you can follow this link to try to fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743299&highlight=atheros+ar5007
<jrib> !anyone | zerkoH
<ubottu> zerkoH: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mezy> had anyone have had a problem with the install in ibex? im kinda worried using it because when i selete guide> use largest continuous free space option, i see that the preview after the installation, ubuntu will be on the entire hdd.
<Daft_Punk> Mox`, sudo is to run a command or program as root, root runs everything as root
<sebsebseb>  
<Daft_Punk> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> Mox`: sudo is also a lot more flexible
<zerkoH> Im trying to get aircrack-ng working
<Mox`> Daft_Punk I know, but why should I use sudo and not just a user which can access root?
<zerkoH> But don't understand how to use it...
<LjL> Mox`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Advantages and Disadvantages
<coreyman1> Daft_Punk root logs you in to root
<coreyman1> sudo gives root privlages
<Daft_Punk> Mox`, because it is a major security risk and you can mess up the system, also, logging in as root changes your home directory file permissions
<dieselsmoke> elitecoder: enable  your repositories, in synaptic, settings, repositories. under a server scenario edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sebsebseb> zerkoH: not sure if help for that one is alloweed in here, since you could use it to get into other peoples insecure wireless networks
<spiral_shell> newbie-> installing new ubuntu server, up to partitioning chose tit automattically came up with only 2 partitions (1 as etc3, and the other as swap (no sizes)), should I do it manually and create other partitions?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Hi two towers.. ...two towers.....
<physically_fit> HI!! what's the name of this when i do a "ls":  subfont.ttf -> ../fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf i want to learn to do it. i need the name to google for it.
<Mox`> ok thanks
<jrib> physically_fit: symlink
<zerkoH> Its for my testing purposes :)
<physically_fit> :O thank you jrib :D
<rww> physically_fit: symbolic link. ln -s destination_of_link name_of_link
<LjL> zerkoH: typing "man aircrack-ng" will give you extensive documentation on using it
<physically_fit> cool, thanks again :)
<Rodrigo_Lopes> lets play...
<jrib> Rodrigo_Lopes: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<rww> sebsebseb, zerkoH: We distribute it in the repos, it's fine to support it here as long as you stay on the right side of teh lawh
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ops sorry
<mezy> ello?
<sebsebseb> rww: we  distribute it in the repos?????  you do the repos?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> I want install mess.. and mame
<rww> sebsebseb: Ubuntu does.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> in ubuntu.....
<LjL> Rodrigo_Lopes: sudo apt-get install xmess-x xmame-x
<hunt577_> Daft_Punk when I put in wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz in the terminal I get wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Rodrigo_Lopes> no no......xmesss.. is very old...
<zerkoH> rww, yes I now.. i have it installed already
<dotblank> don't use xmame use sdlmame
<zerkoH> I just want to be walked through using it atleast one time
<elitecoder> here it is
<elitecoder> http://pastebin.com/d731daf4c
<elitecoder> trying to get sshd up and running
<Rodrigo_Lopes> I want sdlmess and sdlmame.....is new....
<jrib> !who | elitecoder
<ubottu> elitecoder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dotblank> Rodrigo_Lopes: I use mame++ but it's very hard to find
<jrib> elitecoder: pastebin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ssh
<LjL> zerkoH: you're perhaps more likely to find that sort of help in #aircrack-ng
<mezy> had anyone have had a problem with the install in ibex? im kinda worried using it because when i selete guide> use largest continuous free space option, i see that the preview after the installation, ubuntu will be on the entire hdd.
<Rodrigo_Lopes> aaaa.... many speak
<mudvayne8521> howdy
<mudvayne8521> how do people
<elitecoder> thanks jrib
<Rodrigo_Lopes> hi
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and after uppgrading to 8.10 when xserver should start the screen turns off
<mezy> hi
<mudvayne8521> i am dumb don't ask me
<sebsebseb> mudvayne8521: hi you want help with something?
<sebsebseb> mezy: hi want help with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rodrigo_Lopes> everthing is a dub
<Dreamglider> I Had ubuntu 8.10 installed and running perfect but accidently messed up the partition.
<mezy> sebsebseb: yes please
<elitecoder> Does ssh on ubuntu server 8.10 start automatically?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> Hi...
<sebsebseb> mezy: help with what?
<jrib> elitecoder: after you install it, yes
<mudvayne8521> ok i'm stuck at streaming at accesing music vids photos and xbox live through comp any help?
<sebsebseb> Rodrigo_Lopes:  what do you want help with?
<elitecoder> great, then I don't have to set that up also lol.
<sebsebseb> mudvayne8521: not sure about Xbox, but before you can play music or videos in propritary formats,  you need to install the codecs
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and after uppgrading to 8.10 when xserver should start the screen turns off. I Had ubuntu 8.10 installed and running perfect but accidently messed up the partition. The grapic card is a ati radeon x1400.
<dotblank> sebsebseb: he wan'ts help with getting street fighter in sdlmame
<sebsebseb> who?
<dotblank> Rodrigo_Lopes
<Jobec> jo es tu la
<mudvayne8521> i got codecs for listening to stuff on comp and atm i'm listening to kerrang
<mezy> sebsebseb: having trouble with trying to get over with installing ibex, but i ran into a weird porblem. when i select the option "Guide - Use Largest Continuous Free Space", the after preview shows that ubuntu will take up the entire hdd, and delete any other partition.
<Rabbitbunny> I'm running into a problem with my audio and I need some help. After some time my audio stops working, everything says it's outputting but I hear nothing. Rebooting fixes it. How would I finally track this down and fix it?
<sebsebseb> mezy: ok partitining help
<sebsebseb> mezy: pm  me and  I'll help
<DasEI1> !alsa | Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mudvayne8521> people leave to fast
<DasEI1> Rabbitbunny:also check /var/log/syslog
<elitecoder> Is there a default firewall in ubuntu 8.10? I can't connect to my ssh server and I just turned it on and checked the IP
<mudvayne8521> DasEI1: you are clever ALL: all you are clever here
<jrib> elitecoder: are you behind a router?
<elitecoder> Directly connected to the modem
<mudvayne8521> will the cod5 demo work with wine?
<jrib> elitecoder: iptables has no rules by default, but you can check with « sudo iptables -L »
<Rabbitbunny> DasEI1: Thanks, Reading now.
<DasEI1> mudvayne8521: ask #wine-hq
<elitecoder> well ok ty
<jrib> !appdb | mudvayne8521
<ubottu> mudvayne8521: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mudvayne8521> everyone is dead on #wine-hq
<juan> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Rodrigo_Lopes> I a=  came back
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ...
<zerkoH> can anyone help me?
<Rodrigo_Lopes> yes talk...
<zerkoH> Ive got everything installed, just need to be walked through this 1 time
<sebsebseb> zerkoH: yes  I probably can
<sebsebseb> zerkoH: walked through with what?
<DasEI1>  /j #winehq  , mudvayne8521
<dotblank> I have a problem, Everything works on my laptop, Is this supposed to happen?
<DasEI1> dotblank: hum?
<Rabbitbunny> dotblank: Dear jesus, run!
<elitecoder> Anyone know if verizon blocks incoming ssh?
<hunt577> If your installing driver on ubuntu through the livecd...will that work?  Or do you need to have an installed version on ubuntu?
<dotblank> And its 64 bit ubuntu!
<Rodrigo_Lopes> yes.. installl....
<hunt577> thanks Rodrigo_Lopes, I want to do a dual boot to keep Windows Vista, where should I go to get this information?
<zerkoH> I need help with aircrack-ng
<zerkoH> Rodrigo_Lopes, or sebastien are either of you familiar?
<dotblank> zerkoH: I am
<sebsebseb> hunt577: dual booting Vista ok
<zerkoH> dot, could i message you real quick?
<dotblank> zerkoH: go ahead
<zerkoH> appreciate it dude
<sebsebseb> hunt577: it helps to do your partitions first time round rather correctly, but  you won't know  how to do that as a new user, so pm me for that info
<Out_Cold> if i want to search for a file recursively, containing "sometext" what command do i want to use?
<DasEI1> dualboot | hunt577
<Rodrigo_Lopes> l
<DasEI1> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Rodrigo_Lopes> lets talk......
<LjL> Rodrigo_Lopes: this channel is not for talk, it's for support
<Rodrigo_Lopes> lllllll
<Rodrigo_Lopes> the bush guide....
<Rodrigo_Lopes> want talk....
<Rodrigo_Lopes> lllll
<Rodrigo_Lopes> lallalalalallala
<Rodrigo_Lopes> ok
<Out_Cold> damn trollers
<Guest37658> I have a binary file extracted from a router firmware image - how do I find out what the filesystem type is?  I've tried mounting as cramfs, but that didn't work.
<Out_Cold> anyone know the bash command to find a file containing a text string?
<uhsf> can someone help me connect my game controller with bluetooth?
<jrib> Out_Cold: grep
<Guest37658> Out_Cold: grep <string> <files>
<Guest37658> Out_Cold: man grep
<Out_Cold> ok but what if i want to start searching from / ?
<Guest37658> Out_Cold: E.g.: grep -ir "text string" /path/file
<Xunie> Simple question: When a user uses the wubi installer, Can he edit files in /etc/ while booted in windows? (if so, Where does wubi install root?)
<Out_Cold> thanks
<Guest37658> grep -ir "string" /
<Guest37658> You might need to do sudo grep ... to ensure you have permissiosn to search.
<Guest37658> permissions*
<Guest37658> Xunie: I've never used Wubi, but if the drive is readable by Windows you should be able to edit it.
<Xunie> Guest37658, Note: wubi install linux to ntfs (what a joke)
<rww> Xunie: Wubi installs files in a loopback filesystem in c:\ubuntu (by default). If you download a program that can read ext3, it might be able to read the loopback file too.
 * rww isn't a huge fan of Wubi either
<Xunie> disk performance = 3 times @#$%
<RoastedTiresX> Is anybody familiar with Clonezilla Live running on Ubuntu?
<funkeymunkey> anyone know how to enable sound besides logon/logoff sounds?
<Nefasto> exit
<RoastedTiresX> funkeymunkey - you dont have ANY sound?
<funkeymunkey> RostedTiresX: just logon/logoff sound
<RoastedTiresX> funkeymunkey - Do you have medibuntu repository installed?
<funkeymunkey> RostedTiresX: i don't think so, can i find it in the add/remove software list?
<RoastedTiresX> funkeymunkey - please don't take offense to this, because I ask this question with good intention of helping you: Are you relatively new to Ubuntu?
<funkeymunkey> RoastedTiresX: very new, havn't worked with it much
<chrisdone> I am on Intrepid. I have an onboard sound card which works. I plug in my USB headset which works. I want all programs to use the USB headset now that I have plugged it in. is there an option somewhere to make this happen that involves plain and simple changing settings in the preferences, and not installing random packages or editing config files?
<RoastedTiresX> funkeymunkey - All right, that's all good. Let me explain something here while we're at it. The use of .mp3 file formats and other video/audio formats are licensed due to the blood sucking higher ups that need to make money off of everything they can. Windows has to pay royalty fees to having supported mp3 formats and other various video/audio codecs out of the box.
<da0> RoastedTiresX: here here
<funkeymunkey> RoastedTiresX: well, that's no fun=/
<RoastedTiresX> funkeymunkey - Ubuntu on the other hand is different. Ubuntu comes prepackaged WITHOUT video/audio support so Ubuntu can be "legally" licensed as free and open source software in the United States. But the trick is, Ubuntu is an OS used globally. So everybody on the globe can download the same version of Ubuntu, with the exception of language changes, and then add the video/audio codecs on top of it.
<RoastedTiresX> funkeymunkey - I'm going to help you via PM so I don't get banned for this again, since I routinely get banned from the Ubuntu channel here for ridiculous reasons.
<da0> although it does support ogg out of the box
<ssarangi> hi all, i have a server running feisty and i am trying to install python-pysqlite2. However its fails to fetch some repositories. could anyone give me some idea
<`Ayule`> Can someone help me out with this error that I seem to be getting everytime I try to install Ubuntu.
<`Ayule`> end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 9193976
<`Ayule`> [ 78.033723] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 1149247
<rww> ssarangi: Feisty isn't supported any more, and its repositories have been moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/. You'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to reflect that.
<rww> ssarangi: (and then run sudo apt-get update after you do that)
<sebastian> what is the channel for ubuntu eee?
<rww> sebastian: #easypeasy on this server
<sebastian> thanks
<rww> sebastian: Ubuntu EEE changed its name to Easypeasy, btw, hence the channel name.
<foul_ow1> Hello, how do I add resolutions to "gnome screen resolution" app
<sebastian> rww: thanks for the infro.
<sebastian> info
<sebsebseb> sebastian: are you the real one with the name registered on freenode?
<sebastian> sebsebseb: im not sure, i may have registered a long time ago hehe
<ssarangi> rww: thanks a lot for the info
<ssarangi> its really helpful
<djmornyc> join #irc.torrentech.org:6667
<crdlb> foul_ow1: you don't; it displays the resolutions that your video driver has determined are supported by both your GPU and monitor
<hwilde> hey what the heck happened to my kasteroids game?  it is deprecated?  why can't I find the src ??
<crdlb> foul_ow1: do you know what video driver you're using?
<da0> foul_ow1, what video card do you have?
<jeward> Where would the best place be to ask for help compiling bluemain on the dell mini 9 lpia?
<hwilde> I would not have upgraded if I had realized kasteroids would disappear!
<jeward> blueman
<foul_ow1> I am using the ati driver
<foul_ow1> I am trying to set 1680x1050 which is my LCD's optimum res
<ryanprior> What is the program called that makes it so that, when you type a command from an uninstalled package into Bash, it tells you what package to install to get that command?
<`Ayule`> what is the I/O error?
<crdlb> foul_ow1: which one? the proprietary ATI driver?
<foul_ow1> but it doesn't show up as an option
<Veinor> I keep getting scratchy sound with zsnes
<foul_ow1> driver "ati" in xorg.conf
<hwilde> HELP I need kasteroids !!
<ryanprior> hwilde: Applications -> Add/Remove
<crdlb> foul_ow1: what model is your GPU?
<`Ayule`> can someone tell me about this error?
<hwilde> ryanprior, it like doesn't exist now
<rww> ryanprior: it got removed in Intrepid, hence, I assume, the complaints
<`Ayule`> end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 9193976 [ 78.033723] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 1149247
<hwilde> why can't I find the src either?  i am freaking out here
<ryanprior> rww: Oh. I didn't realize.
<foul_ow1> ati es1000
<foul_ow1> integrated into mobo
<`Ayule`> end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 9193976 [ 78.033723] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 1149247
<ryanprior> hwilde: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/
<rww> hwilde: have you tried xasteroids?
<hwilde> rww, arey ou kidding me
<hwilde> xasteroids is terrrrrible
<hwilde> try it
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why every few boot-up of my laptop my advanced desktop settings are gone?
<rww> hwilde: ah
<`Ayule`> end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 9193976 [ 78.033723] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 1149247
<hwilde> rww, seriously, try it.
<ryanprior> hwilde: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.2.1/src/kdegames-4.2.1.tar.bz2
<jeward> Anybody know the best place to get lpia ubuntu support?
<hwilde> ahhh it's in package kdegames
<hwilde> now apt-get source picks it up
<`Ayule`> end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 9193976 [ 78.033723] Buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 1149247
<rww> !repeat | `Ayule`
<ubottu> `Ayule`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
 * rww doesn't see it in kdegames for kde4 :/
<crdlb> foul_ow1: hmm, are you sure it supports that resolution?
<crdlb> (ie it works in Windows)
<ryanprior> rww: Did they get rid of it in kdegames for kde 4? Their documentation says it's still there, so I didn't check. :-\
<ciggar> what is the spanis chanel for ubuntu
<rww> !es | ciggar
<ubottu> ciggar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryanprior> http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdegames/kasteroids/installation.html#getting-kasteroids
<rww> ryanprior: I don't see it in http://games.kde.org/category.php?category=arcade any more, so it looks like it. It getting dropped after hardy (the last KDE3 release) supports that.
<foul_ow1> are you sure my video card supports the resolution? Hmmm, I can't imagine why not. Maybe I should look that up, brb
<ciggar> hmm
<ciggar> hey llok
<ciggar> y need to modify sonthing in ubuntu 8.4
<ciggar> but whet go to save say no have pemision to do that
<hwilde> ciggar, use sudo
<crdlb> foul_ow1: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ciggar> no work
<ciggar> need to bee aministartor
<jrib> ciggar: you need to be more specific...
<ed1t> is there any tools which lets me create motd banner?
<ciggar> look
<ed1t> in big letters
<rww> hwilde: After a little detective work, it looks like kasteroids was removed by the KDE people during the KDE3 to KDE4 transition because it was unmaintained and thus not updated to deal with the new KDE4 stuff. The source code of the last release of it is at http://websvn.kde.org/tags/unmaintained/4/kasteroids/ . This was a decision by KDE, not Ubuntu.
<jrib> ed1t: figlet, toilet
<jrib> !pm | ciggar
<ryanprior> ed1t: You want like ASCII art or something.
<ubottu> ciggar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hwilde> rww, but it was the best asteroids clone :(    how am I supposed to get thru work now
<ed1t> yea ascii art
<jrib> !sudo | ciggar
<ubottu> ciggar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ryanprior> hwilde: My suggestion is, use the original asteroids for DOS with dosbox!
<hwilde> but kasteroids has shields and brakes !
<Matr|X> eny program to serch in wkndows share pcs in the network plz eny help
<foul_ow1> ok, look at this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/122353-ibm-xseries-100-integrated-chipset-ati-es1000.html  looks like it works in windows XP....
<isteal> I need help connecting my bluetooth device
<ryanprior> ed1t: the mplayer collection has a codec that transcodes stills into ASCII art, you might look into that if you want something really flexable
<ryanprior> ed1t: The greyscale codec is called aa, the color codec is called caca.
<ed1t> thx
<tmoney> can this room be used for wireshark support?
<sebsebseb> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<isteal> I have tried the bluetooth instructions...  they did not help
<isteal> The device appears, but will not connect
<tmoney> i just installed ubutnu ipex (or whatever the latest version is)  on my computer, and it seems that the defualt wireless driver installed works fine on my machine
<tmoney> but i would like to install the driver specific
<tmoney> to my usb wifi card
<tmoney> does anyone know how i can uninstall the default driver?
<ryanprior> tmoney: Why would you want to uninstall a working driver?
<mib_x9ged5> i just installed 8.10 studio on to my laptop and it wont get past start up it keeps getting hung up on a blank white screen after the boot screen
<ryanprior> mib_x9ged5: Do other versions of Ubuntu work?
<ryanprior> mib_x9ged5: Or, does the Ubuntu Studio livecd work?
<foul_ow1> Ok, I am now contacted AMD to see what resolutions are supported. Thanks for your help, i might be back in a few days! :)
<mib_x9ged5> there is no live cd for studio
<snowbourne> Hello, is this the appropriate place to ask for support on Ubuntu? (8.04 Hardy Heron Alternative CD.)
<rww> snowbourne: yes
<Raekwon> when i tried to boot into ubuntu live cd, i got intrmfs busy box
<Raekwon> how do i fix the corrupt drives
<Raekwon> ?
<mib_x9ged5> good luck with the corrupt drives'
<mib_x9ged5> my friend had that problem the other day
<mezy> oh oh oh, can some vista games be played on ubuntu. if ubuntu can do this, than i'll totally switch
<Raekwon> yes
<Raekwon> on wine
<Kraft> hey
<rww> !wine > mezy
<ubottu> mezy, please see my private message
<Chrisie> tmoney: you can blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so another driver can take over the device
<mezy> yay, the death of a long friendship
<mezy> a rough one at most
<snowbourne> I'm building a Home Theatre PC with Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron (For its support of the Boxee Media Center PC.) I'm running into a road block with video card drivers for the ATI Radeon 9100 IGP. The ATI proprietary drivers "FGLRX" stopped supporting the 9100 IGP video chipset a while back (Edgy Eft...) How can I install the "8.28.8" version of the FGLRX drivers, which were the last release to support my video card, within Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<mib_x9ged5> vista games wouldn't have any clue what to do with all the extra resources
<mezy> why is ubottu talking to me?
<rww> mezy: because it was told to send you a factoid
<mezy> ahh, sounds disgusting, but ok
<niku> so I installed the ubuntu netbook remix a while back and disabled it after disliking the new home screen. After a reboot, however, I noticed that apps seem to start maximized and there are no title bars... does anyone know how to undo this? I'm assuming it's a preference set somewhere.
<Darkchef> hey , i have a question, have any of you guys got the huawei E160G modem working??
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Anacranom> niku, is desktop effects enabled by chance?
<Darkchef> yo
<Darkchef> hey , i have a question, have any of you guys got the huawei E160G modem working??
<ActionParsnip> Darkchef: what chip does lspci / lsusb say it is?
<Darkchef> actionparsnip: im dont know, im not in linux at the moment
<crim3_b0y> my ubuntu is free internet. I typed the command: modprobe-l | grep-i rt73.
<crim3_b0y> / lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drives/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73USB.ko
<crim3_b0y> sudo gedit / etc / modules
<crim3_b0y> and add a new line at the end of the file:
<crim3_b0y> rt73USB
<FloodBot1> crim3_b0y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crim3_b0y> save the file, and restart ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Darkchef: the chip is important, what is printed on the case is moot
<bond`lappy> i
<bond`lappy> i
<bond`lappy> i
<FloodBot1> bond`lappy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niku> Anacranom, no they're disabled
<Darkchef> actionparsnip: what do you mean by moot?
<rww> Darkchef: moot = not important
<crim3_b0y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126523/
<ActionParsnip> Darkchef: moot == meaningless
<ActionParsnip> Darkchef: run lspci and lsusb and you will get an output that identifys the device
<Darkchef> actionparsnip:  right ok, so what steps should i take in order to get it to work ?
<Darkchef> actionparsnip: i see
<Pelo> evening folks
<ActionParsnip> Darkchef: you can then use this information to websearch its config
<Dreamglider> i need help to get xserver to start, i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. the laptop  is an inspiron 9400 with a ati x1400 gcard. it loads up but when the login screen usualy comes up the monitor shuts down
<crim3_b0y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126523/ who quem help me ??
<cjae> anyone here use kaffeine? I need to know how to change the default skin/theme?
<Pelo> lets say I want to install ubuntu on a freind's comp, but he does not have internet access. how do I go about providing him with repos ? is there a set of cd/dvd somewhere that contains the completes repos I can download and burn for him ?
<poh> I have sshed into my ubuntu box and am attempting to start x11vnc, I get the message X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied) along with a major and a minor opcode of the bad request. any idea how I can start x11vnc from my ssh session to see my logged in session?
<Pelo> cjae, try asking in #kubuntu
<Darkchef>  actionparsnip: right i get it, so would using an older version of the distro still bring up the info i need?
<cjae> Pelo: did and #kde and #kaffeine and #kde
<Dr_willis> poh,  im not sure thats entirely doable.. gnome has its own 'share the current desktop' feature in 'vino' You can enable vino and make it always be enabled when you login to gnome.. OR you could create a 'new' gnome session that is basicially hidden, and only accessable via vnc.
<ogre> hi. my firefox buttons (back,foward,stop) are greyed out. i uninstalled firefox. how do i get rid of all settings so i can fix?
<cjae> Pelo: and searched both google (and linux) can only find the skins
<Pelo> cjae, try looking around in the pref sub menu in kaffeine,  you can probably drag-drop your themefile in the ~/.kaffeine/ folder or some subfolder there of
<redvamp128> Pelo:  you could try aptoncd APTonCD <http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/>
<crdlb> Pelo: the complete repo is _way_ too big, but I think there's a DVD with more than the CD
<ActionParsnip> ogre: try renaming ~/.mozilla
<taz_> no camera found "error message" f
<Pelo> crdlb, yeah I know about the dvd,  but that's just main and multiverse I beleive,  I was looking for the other mains repos as well , possilby
<ActionParsnip> crim3_b0y: seems pretty concise, just use gksudo gedit instead of sudo gedit
<taz_> my webcam logitech 5,000 pro
<crdlb> Pelo: you mean restricted? I doubt it would include multiverse
<RedLance> I have 2 PATA IDE hard drives from previous windows systems that the wife would like to be able to access from her shiny new laptop.  What distro should I use to setup a system to just share those NTFS drives?  Preferably booting from a 64MB compact flash card.
<Pelo> redvamp128, apt on cd is nice but it would be problematic in this instance, but thanks for hte recommendation
<taz_> how come it not work ?
<ryanprior> !webcam | taz_
<ubottu> taz_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<redvamp128> Pelo:  so far I have found these two sites Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/> and Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages <http://packages.medibuntu.org/>
<Pelo> crdlb, probably, it's been a while , I'm probably comfused a bit but you get what I mean
<taz_> ok
<poh> Dr_willis: I'm actually using xmonad :(, and I know that I can make it always on there too, I just haven't.
<Pelo> redvamp128, I'll check those out
<crim3_b0y> ActionParsnip have solution ?
<ActionParsnip> crim3_b0y: follow what you pastebinned if that is known to work
<redvamp128> Pelo:  that is not just a search but where you can download the deb- though pay attention to the dependencies -- you may want to grab them while you are there--
<Dr_willis> poh,  neer heard of that one. :) i tend to ssh in, run vnc4server, or some other vncserver, then run a vncclient. I dont normally share the 'current' desktop.. because well.. I ssh into my headless servers. and use vnc  that way
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: just use pure ssh, be a man :D
<Pelo> redvamp128, that's my concern, since this is for a freind,  I'm not sure what he might want hence me looking for some "repos-on-cd/dvd" solution
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  or i use xdmcp and xming :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: gui is for big girl pants :D:D:D
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: do you know if the httpd opens automaticly the 80 port in linux?
<dreamy> in ubuntu i mean
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: it will as long as /etc/httpd.conf says so
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: j/k man, love you really
<dreamy> after netstat reports has listening .. will mean is open
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  :) dont make  my wife jelous
<dreamy> ?
 * Pelo sees what happens when he stays away for 12 months,  he gets replaced by another smart-mouth
<dreamy> ActionParsnip:  when netstat mentions about a port has "listening" does that means its open in the firewall ?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: a services can be listening but the firewall could block the incoming connection
<opera> !find
<dreamy> k :S
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: is there any conf file for the firewall ?
<Pelo> opera, what are you looking for ?
<opera> i can't how to use "find' command. can you give me a example?
<_VIM_> this isn't a warez channel
<Pelo> opera, there is not find command in this channel
<Pelo> opera, you can try !keyword
<quentin> what's the proper channel to discuss about jaunty bugs?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: depends what firewall you use
<Darkchef1> actionparsnip: it says its the huawei e220 hsdpa modem
<Pelo> quentin, #ubuntu+1
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: lol.. no idea..
<Darkchef1> actionparsnip: what now?
<ActionParsnip> opera: find / -name *.png    will show all png files on the system
<opera> The find command is quite helpful and can be used for many purposes, such as
<opera> before or during backup operations.
<Dr_willis>  locate .png  -> may be faster/better :) if your database is up to date
<quentin> Pelo: thank you
<Pelo> dreamy, the default firewall in ubuntu is netfilter,  it is controled by the userspace app iptable,  type man iptable for instructions
<ActionParsnip> Darkchef1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262867
<Pelo> dreamy, make that iptables
<dreamy> Pelo: iptable .. that command on the terminal willl give me power to open ports?
<ActionParsnip> opera: you can use find in conjunction with exec to make a command fire on nthe file
<ActionParsnip> opera: e.g
<Pelo> dreamy, yes it will , man iptables for the options and how to use it
<RedLance> I have 2 PATA IDE hard drives from previous windows systems that the wife would like to be able to access from her shiny new laptop.  What distro should I use to setup a system to just share those NTFS drives?  Preferably booting from a 64MB compact flash card.
<dreamy> Pelo: k. thaks..
<ActionParsnip> opera: mkdir ~/pics; find / -name "*.png" -exec cp {} ~/pics \;
<Pelo> dreamy, by default it's not activated I beleive but I'm not all that knowledgable about it
<ActionParsnip> opera: will find every png and copy it to ~/pics
<dreamy> Pelo: okey.. cool
<opera> thank you ,ACT_
<Pelo> RedLance, 64mb ?  damn small linux I guess but not sure about ntfs support in there
<dreamy> Pelo: but its possible that apache opened my port atomaticly rigth?
<RedLance> Pelo: Yeah, I thought FreeNAS would be perfect, till I saw no NTFS support
<Pelo> dreamy, you should ask that in #apache
<dreamy> okey
<Pelo> RedLance, might want to inquire in #dsl
<RedLance> Pelo: Thanks
<Pelo> dreamy, as far as I know ,  you should not have to open any port in a default config of ubuntu,  nothing is blocked by default
<ActionParsnip> opera: make some test files and play, find and exec will give you massive power
<dreamy> Pelo: okey
<crim3_b0y[out]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126523/ who quem help me ??
<dreamy> Pelo: then what about the result of a portscan at the local host.. its shows almost nothing
<Darkchef1> oh my god why is the e220 so difficult to set up, i thought 3g ran out of the box for the new version !
<Pelo> dreamy, hidden and blocked are two different things , but again,  not realy a firewall / port guru
<dreamy> ok pelo
<Pelo> dreamy, #networking might have some info for you as well
<dreamy> nice channel .. thanks
<dreamy> hiden.. insterresting..
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell how i can schedule my system to shut down after some amount of time
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell how i can schedule my system to shut down after some amount of time without manual shutdown
<Flare183> DarkKnight: Use Cron
<ActionParsnip> crim3_b0y[out]: what more do you need, those are exectly what you need to do step by step
<Pelo> dreamy, hidden might not be the correct term, stelth mode possibly
<dreamy> Pelo: cool
<jrib> DarkKnight: the shutdown command can do that, see its man page
<ActionParsnip> crim3_b0y[out]: how can we elaborate on that?
<dreamy> Pelo: iptable will work with steathy ports  too etc etc ?
<Pelo> DarkKnight,  sudo shutdown +m  ( where m is the number of minutes )
<Pelo> dreamy, shoud
<dsmith_> errno 5 I/O error, means what?
<helix7> hi guys, i'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, I have Dialup. So i got a friend to download the iso Ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso for me, I have it here on the desktop, so then i run "sudo mount -o loop /home/clem/Desktop/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso /media/cdrom0" and then gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" to start the upgrade process the Distribution Upgrade dialog comes up, and it askes me if i want to download the latest updates a
<dreamy> Pelo: will it at the final leave some configuration in some file or something ?
<ActionParsnip> crim3_b0y[out]: what is the output of: file lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drives/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73USB.ko
<crim3_b0y[out]> ActionParsnip sorry, resolved..tnx xD
<helix7> nd install them i choose no becuase i want to update everything from the cd, so everything goes and then it tells me its going to take 2 more days just to fetch the other files ? and it is using the network connection ? any way to make it update only from the cd ? or is it updateing packages that i've installed that are not included on the cd ?
<Pelo> dsmith_, what were you doing when you got that msg ?
<crim3_b0y[out]> ActionParsnip sorry, resolved..tnx xD
<dsmith_> Pelo: installation
<dsmith_> helix7: backup your stuff
<ActionParsnip> crim3_b0y[out]: what you have there is the exact steps to take so why were you asking is my question
<DarkKnight> Pelo; i just looked at the man pages and it says that the time is in hh:mm format....
<helix7> like what stuff all my media and anything "important" is on other drive.
<Pelo> dreamy, probably but I don't know where , try the iptables manpage might be some info in there
<dreamy> okey..
<dsmith_> ok helix7, just making sure
<Pelo> DarkKnight, read up two lines for that hh:mm in the manpage
<helix7> :) np
<Pelo> dsmith_, if you get as far as the cd menu,  run the cd integrity check,  if not , try the cd in another comp
<stewart__> if i have installed php and postfix via apt-get would php automactily use post fix to send mail or do i have to set up config to do that?
<DarkKnight> Pelo; ohhh yes yes..thank you..... so there's no need of specifying any option??
<dsmith_> Pelo: hmmmmmmmmm, ok.... seemed ok..
<mezy> hmm, what is the scope of ubuntu's abilities involving vista games?
<helix7> it seems odd that it wants to use the network when i told it not to.
<Pelo> DarkKnight,  not that I can tell,  try it with a couple of minutes to see if it works
<Pelo> dsmith_, anyting out off the ordinary about the computer you want to install on ?
<dsmith_> hp dv4000
<dsmith_> nothign strange
<Pelo> dsmith_, is this a live cd, can you get to the desktop ?
<Wofl_> hey, anyone here know of a good laptop, 15 or so inch screen that is not too expencive and runs well with ubuntu?
<danhs> Why doesn't ubuntu have a good third party installer like windows or mac?
<helix7> dsmith_, any ideas ?
<cdm10> danhs: what do you mean by a third party installer?
<helix7> like what you mean ?
<danhs> It frustrates me so....it seems like the *only* major shortfall at this point
<dotblank> You could go with a system76 laptop
<dsmith_> yes live cd
<dsmith_> desktop yes
<cdm10> danhs: I'm not sure what you mean by a third-party installer...
<danhs> cdm10: I mean, that I should be able to download random third party software that is for sale (costs money) double click on the application and run it/install it
<opera> act_ : can you tell me what means:---# find / -type f -perm +6000 -exec ls -l {} \'
<dsmith_> i'm trying another disk
<Pelo> dsmith_, you might also want to give the alternate isntall cd a try, it has a text based installer, no desktop, it is often less hiffy about system conf and installs more smothly
<danhs> cdm10: the notion of having *everything* in a repository is anathema to a desktop operating system
<cdm10> danhs: lots of apps work that way... try Skype, for example.
<atticstorm> Is anyone having issue with Add/Remove in 8.04.  I can not see any files to install or installed any longer.
<zenlunatic> danhs, dpkg -i
<dsmith_> ok pelo
<cdm10> danhs: you can click "download for Ubuntu", download the file, and literalyl double-click it.
<cdm10> danhs: it's just up to the software companies to actually use DEB packages.
<Pelo> danhs, package manager not good enough for you ?
<danhs> Pelo: not if I can't get random third party software
<cdm10> danhs: you CAN, if they supply it for Ubuntu
<helix7> dsmith_, I have a working installation of ubuntu 8.04 right now, i've downloaded the Ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso as per reccomended on ubuntu upgrade webpage.
<cdm10> danhs: no one's stopping companies from using DEB packages or writing their own installers
<danhs> cdm10: even open source softwrae that doesn't have a debian or ubuntu package manager *rarely* will upload .deb package
<Pelo> danhs, .deb or .bin files, usualy work well enough , other then that , just learn to compile manualy, it' s not aht compilcated
<cdm10> danhs: ...then it's their problem.
<Pelo> 6 min to lost,  I'm off ppl , have a good evening
<danhs> cdm10: but that's a little unfair to the companies too.  there's rpm, .deb and there's no binary guarantee that a compiled .deb or rpm will work on more than a single machine!
<cdm10> danhs: what do you mean? if the system's running Ubuntu, and they supply a DEB package that works on Ubuntu, it'll work on Ubuntu...
<danhs> cdm10: you're right they *could* build .deb files but those files may not work on debian if they work on ubuntu, or mepis, or insert other distribution here
<helix7> dsmith_, it flies through the first 780 some files really fast like its reading off the mounted cd. but then halts like its trying to download the rest of them off the web
<talley_> hey guys, can you help me out with this? I just installed ubuntu, and I'm new at this client
<talley_> If I want to join another server, how do I do it?
<dreamy> can i installl "service" the commmand.. with apt?
<cdm10> danhs: so they can supply Ubuntu-specific ones. Ubuntu and Fedora, for example, may both be Linux, but they're both different operating systems.
<danhs> cdm10: I suppose so.  But one .deb that worked for ubuntu 8.04 might not work for 8.10
<danhs> cdm10: my big complaint is that until linux gets this right, we won't ever get applications like dreamweaver or other popular applications
<danhs> and it makes it very difficult for for-profit developers to write linux applications
<danhs> cdm10: and I *have* downloaded and compiled applications.  it's a suck process.  I need to use checkinstall and then make icons in the gnome menu myself
<helix7> ?
<opera> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<r1ckynutz> :)
<cdm10> danhs: I suppose some aspects of what you're saying are true. I'm not sure how it could be fixed, though.
<UncleD> what umask is equivalent to chmod o+w ???
<talley_> hey guys, could you help me out with this this? what do I do if I want to join another server?
<r1ckynutz> 4
<lstarnes> talley_: which client do you use?
<danhs> cdm10: I don't know either.  It seems like klik and autopackage are the best options.  But the people with power to change this (people leading ubuntu) don't care to support and evangelize those solutions
<talley_> I use xchat-gnome
<lstarnes> talley_: try using /newserver server.name
<elninja> Anyone ever seen any text editor that does syntax highlighting for IRC logs?
<snowveil> I'm trying to run an executable (freeware game, Cave Story), and when I run it by clicking on it in Nautilus it works fine, but trying to run it from terminal or from an application launcher, it opens then immediately closes
<talley_> thanks
<snowveil> running from terminal yields no error messages unfortunately
<cdm10> snowveil: it might have to do with the directory it's launched from.
<snowveil> it's currently located in ~/.doukutsu/
<r1ckynutz> ex cat
<cdm10> snowveil: I'm not sure, but it's possible that when double-clicking on an executable, Nautilus launches it within the folder it's in.
<snowveil> but it's symlinked to usr/share/doukutsu I believe
<iJ> Hey guys, anyone on a low-spec laptop with ubuntu? what browser you using?
<_VIM_> elninja: vim can do syntax highlighting, dont see why it wouldnt work for irc logs
<badfish69> /track
<iJ> Can somebody private chat me, i want to ask a question about ubuntu netbook remix...
<snowveil> cdm, "ls -l" ~/.doukutsu/doukutsu" yields this:
<snowveil> lrwxrwxrwx 1 mike mike   28 2008-10-29 21:15 doukutsu -> /usr/share/doukutsu/doukutsu
<snowveil> is that a symlink?
<lstarnes> snowveil: looks like it
<snowveil> because running either ~/.doukutsu/doukutsu in terminal window OR /usr/share/doukutsu/doukutsu results in the same problem...however clicking through Nautilus from the ~/.doukutsu folder doesn't have that problem...I'm stumped
<helix7> bah
<boo_> Could someone please help me? I'm not very used to Ubuntu yet and I have a ... pretty simple question (I think). It's about aMSN and SCIM
<tim__> hey
<tim__> does anyone know what ofonly video mode actually ist
<atticstorm> Is there a known issue with Add/Remove function in 8.04?  When I open and update there no packages are there to install, nor can I see the installed packages.  Things are fine in Synaptic and with apt-get.  Also, I am running the server kernel.
<cjae> #mplayer
<heatmzzr> how do you change the color of the text in the console???
<cjae> join #mplayer
<snowveil> heatmzzr , file - new profile...
<snowveil> edit your profile or create a new one
<snowveil> then edit - profiles
<dieselsmoke> heatmzzr: edit default profile from the menu bar
<heatmzzr> no, i mean in the crtl-alt-f1 screen
<krabador> how can i set the screen resolution from command line_
<krabador> the gnome resolution
<thiebaude> krabador: i tried this, xrandr -s 800x600 -r 85
<opera> what is the difference 'su' and ' sudo'?
<thiebaude> krabador: did it work?
<krabador> thiebaude: i must try
<lstarnes> opera: su uses the root password and is less flexible.  sudo is more flexible and uses a regular user's password
<heatmzzr> can anyone tell me how to change the color of text in the cntl-alt-f1 type enviroment>?>>
<thiebaude> krabador: i think it is temporary
<krabador> thiebaude: i changed the screen resolution from gnome, but my monitor don't support the new
<xgenesis> moo.
<thiebaude> krabador: is your graphics card driver installed?
<krabador> thiebaude: every time i start gnome , i've the same trouble
<krabador> thiebaude
<krabador> i think...
<opera> LSTARNES,sorry ,i can't know what is your means.
<xgenesis> A friend of mine told me this guide for WG111 with ubuntu was very outdated ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111 ), does anyone know if it'd still work or if there are other alternitaves to utilizing my WG 111 adapter with my ubuntu desktop machine?
<krabador> thiebaude: i've an ati with vesa dirvers
<krabador> thiebaude: can i control this in some way?
<TwistedGhost> http://pastebin.com/m62a64bf
<lstarnes> opera: su is used for logging in as a different user and uses that user's password.  sudo uses the password of the user who runs it
<TwistedGhost> what do you think of my set up?
<n8tuserf> opera  a rubber band is very flexible,  a piece of wood is not flexible :P
<lstarnes> opera: in most cases, sudo is better
<TwistedGhost> would it work ok for linux
<opera> lsta_:  regular user's password?
<lstarnes> opera: the password of the user who runs it
<yubuntu> how do you kill a process with your mouse
<lstarnes> opera: instead of root's password
<yubuntu> make it into an X
<_VIM_> yubuntu: type xkill on a terminal
<yubuntu> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<MightyTweek> xgenesis: I presume you've tried plugging it in and verified that support is not built in?
<TwistedGhost> or go into the system monitor
<TwistedGhost> right?
<Psuedo> G'Day
<Psuedo> What is the name of the package the tells you recommendations of non-installed packages when you type there name into terminal?
<xgenesis> MightyTweek: indeed
<xgenesis> unfortunaitly
<xgenesis> heh
<crdlb> Psuedo: command-not-found
<Psuedo> crdlb: Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.
<HoNgOuRu> how do I let normal users use "poff dsl-provider" ?????????
<HoNgOuRu> without typing "sudo" first?
<tony_> anyone dealed with checkpoint before? need help setting up the client
<Psuedo> What is the name of the package that gives the Mouse support for scrolling?
<MightyTweek> xgenesis: My recommendation: buy something that Ubuntu supports natively. Ndiswrapper is a pain to configure. If you really want to try getting it working, I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper is pretty up to date
<tony_> HoNgOuRu: put them in a seperate group with higher permissions
<xgenesis> yeah
<HoNgOuRu> like root?
<xgenesis> i'm thinking about looking for something that just supports ubuntu to save myself the trouble
<xgenesis> MightyTweek: any recommendations?
<tony_> no HoNgOuRu, dont put them into the root group, how is your knowledge on the passwd file
<tony_> ?
<HoNgOuRu> I'm the only user of the pc
<n8tuserf> HoNgOuRu -> how many people you trust to trash your connectivity with that abilities?
<HoNgOuRu> but I want to use a script, for reconnecting
<sileni> hey guys i just bought the hp mini... it comes preloaded with windows xp. I want to install linux especially ubuntu does anyone know 10 gb is enough for ubuntu?
<sileni> i want to dual boot because that would help at univ alot :-\
<HoNgOuRu> ok, so the issue is in the passwd file? do I have to add the user to which group?
<utabak> hi all, I have a csh script which calls some executables which are ELF 32-bit LSB executable, while I have an 64 bit system, then I get an error message command not found from these executables, is there a way to fix this?
<Awsoonn> I am trying to use the Hardware drivers dialog to install the drivers for my BC4318 wireless card but when I click 'activate' it tells me it is downloading and sits at 0% forever. Help?
<MightyTweek> xgenesis: Easiest thing to do is to look at what's available near you and do some digging on the Ubuntu wiki... pretty much anything with the Atheros chipset should be well supported
<xgenesis> not very knowledgable with chipsets, but i will indeed take a look. Thanks, MightyTweek :)
<tweak66> bit of an issue here... updated today and now no internet. LAN is connexcted.. i had to boot to windows to get here.. .:(
<Lumberg> hey all. can someone point me to a lost of OIDs for Ubuntu - are they the same as Debian? The OIDs I'm using for cpu/load/swap/ram checks on RHEL aren't working on Ubunut...
<Lumberg> lost/list
<opbaldy> can anyone recommend a voice chat app?
<tweak66> if i was in linux i could check... lol
<amr_> opbaldy, skype works.
 * Lumberg smacks tweak66 for not being on linux 
<tweak66> lumberg!
<Lumberg> yeah skype is good
<tweak66> bit of an issue here... updated today and now no internet. LAN is connexcted.. i had to boot to windows to get here.. .:(
<Lumberg> that sucks
<opbaldy> thanks
<tweak66> i know! i hate winkife
<Lumberg> and I guess you did the same old ifconfig and route troubleshooting?
<Lumberg> wondering why an update would kill your connection
<tweak66> checked my connection... that's about it
<tweak66> i dunno i updated, then rebooted, and afterwards couldn't even login to my router
<cjae> horizontal tearing via tv out nvidia very annoying
<tweak66> but i load winsickness and internet works..
<Lumberg> sounds like a drive issue
<tweak66> which drive?
<Lumberg> driver not drive
<tweak66> HD?
<tweak66> o
<Lumberg> would recommend you check /var/log/messages or dmesg next time you boot it up
<tweak66> i tried booting up with previous kernels too..
<Lumberg> is it setup for dhcp or static?
<tweak66> dhcp
<Huufarted> Anybody here work with Samba much?  I just added and set up a new account that can access his home directory, but I can't set up my login (the original) to access his samba share.
<Lumberg> and it was getting an address from the router or not?
 * Lumberg hates samba. promtly forgot as much as possible when I got rid of windows.
<tweak66> yes it got an addy.. but i could not log into my router, nor access the internet
<_VIM_> same here Lumberg
<Huufarted> Lumberg, unfortunately I don't have that luxury.
<Lumberg> do you by chance have vmware running on that box?
<Huufarted> Lumberg, me?
<Lumberg> no, tweak66
<Huufarted> k
<tweak66> i have it installed, but nothing in it
<tweak66> wait i was thinking vbox
<Lumberg> ok. try this. same thing happened to me the other day and it took like 30 minutes of frustration to figure it out
<tweak66> xmware?
<Lumberg> shell> sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop
<tweak66> vm*
<tweak66> kk
<thegamez> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGER
<thegamez> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGER
<_VIM_> woah
<Huufarted> !ops | thegamez
<ubottu> thegamez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Lumberg> interesting choice of words for a flood
<tweak66> anyway
<Lumberg> yeah, so I did the same thing. ran an update. rebooted... then vmare hogged my routing somehow. I had a dhcp address and could just not login to my router or get interet
<UlaUlaUla> hello all. how can I check on what version am I? gutsy, Hardy or intrepid? I don't really remember which version I installed and it's all updated...
<Lumberg> so now everytime I start the box I have to stop vmware first
<Lumberg> makes me crazy
<tweak66> ah oic so what do i do?
<_VIM_> !version
<Huufarted> Question for the active folks in here.  Was that an inappropriate !ops moment?
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<UlaUlaUla> thx
<_VIM_> Huufarted: i would have waited a couple minutes, to see if an op was alive
<LjL> Huufarted: no, it was ok to call ops, although it was also useless because i got highlighted anyway - but you couldn't have known that
<Huufarted> gotcha, LjL.  That kinda crap just p***es me off.
<tweak66> what's cmware?
<UlaUlaUla> ubottu: I'm running hardy.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Lumberg considers
<nilson> My new favorite software: KeePass
<tweak66> vmware
<Huufarted> lol I laugh every time someone tries talking to ubottu
<UlaUlaUla> how can I install kde 4.2 on hardy? using this: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main" is not enough to find kde-nightly
<tweak66> lumberg, what's vmware
<Huufarted> tweak66, vmware is the same as virtualbox for all intents and purposes.  It allows you to run a 'sandboxed' operating system while still being booted into the first one
<tvoet_> anyone tried a logitech trackman mouse on ubunty Hardy or Ibex?
<cooldduuudde> UlaUlaUla: kde 4.1 is the latest stable release. you'll automatically get updated wen KDE 4.2 becomes stable
<UlaUlaUla> and if I want to test the 4.2?
<wolter> is there a way i can print from my canon ip1800 ?
<_VIM_> !latest | UlaUlaUla
<ubottu> UlaUlaUla: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<tvoet_> i've been looking for info on the web, and nobody seems to have tried it
<UlaUlaUla> !backports
<Lumberg> tweak66, what is vmware?
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Lumberg> http://vmware.com
<UlaUlaUla> thanks. I'll look that
<opothehippo> hello!
<Huufarted> tvoet_, Logitech Mice will work just as any standard mouse will.  It doesn't know that it's a trackman or a mouse.  It just sees an HID compliant device
<Huufarted> !hi | opothehippo
<ubottu> opothehippo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tweak66> well can't stand windows, be back if i figure out my problem lol
<voglster> iwl3945 driver is causeing kernel panics i believe... plus random disconnects and microcode errors in dmesg... can anyone point me in a direction to fix this?
<tvoet_> Huufarted, what about programming the additional buttons.  the one i am looking at getting is Logitech Marble 4 button, (ambidextrous mouse)
<Huufarted> tvoet_, gotcha.  My suggestion is to ask on the Logitech forums for that.
<Huufarted> tvoet_, google will get you those forums
<UlaUlaUla> ubottu: kde4 is already the newest version.
<Squideshi> I'm trying to build the newest Intel driver for xorg; and it requires libdrm 2.4.5 or greater. I can't find any such package in Synaptic Package Manager. What can I do?
<tvoet_> Huufarted, thanks.  i wanted to ask here, because Logitech has the official "we support windows/mac only" broadcasted all over there info pages for this mouse
<mezy> hmm
<Huufarted> tvoet_, you are correct, but their forums will have people that use Linux and you will probably find some answers.
<tvoet_> thanks
<Huufarted> tvoet_, but you may have to be patient.  Also ask on http://ubuntuforums.com
<xo230342k2> [AmsG'D] If anybody can host an IRCd for me, please PM me
<_VIM_> !ot | xo230342k2
<ubottu> xo230342k2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mezy> the volume control on ubuntu is kinda weird
<xo230342k2> oh sry VTM
<mezy> its not the sensitive
<mezy> that*
<tvoet_> Huufarted, patience is not something new when outside "the main".  i just wanted to know the support status before i shell out for one of them.
<tvoet_> i'm a pure linux user at home and office
<mezy> and not that load with the speaks
<Huufarted> gotcha, tvoet_.  Good luck to you.
<Huufarted> tvoet_, I hope you find your answer.
<tvoet_> Huufarted, thanks for the info.
<tvoet_> will do
<UlaUlaUla> apt-cache search kde-nightly returns nothing
<Lumberg> so... anyone know where I can get a list of OIDs for ubuntu?
<Lumberg> need to write some snmp strings
<Huufarted> Anybody able to help me debug a samba share?  I set up both myself and a second user.  The second user can log into his samba share just fine, mine refuses to let me into it.  They both have ubuntu accounts set up in the OS
<FaMott> How does someone turn off Compiz in XFCE? >.>
<Awsoonn> I have a friend that wants to try linux, but her laptop only have 192Megs of RAM. What might I try? Full Ubuntu runs not so well.
<_VIM_> Awsoonn: Xubuntu maybe
<_VIM_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<atticstorm> This has not been very helpful.
<FaMott> Swhooops. sorry bout that then :P
<heatmzzr_> can anyone tell me how to change the color in console, the control+alt+f1 environment
<UncleD> Is there a umask for directory's that allows creation of drwxrwxrwx ?
<atticstorm> <Awsoonn> Pupply Linux, DSL Linux is also a good choice
<gamingsolution> join #Gaming-Solution
<cjae> anyone know how to fix horizontal tearing via tv out? nvidia
<Huufarted> !umask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask
<mezy> cool, i fix my problem
<Psuedo> What is the name of the package the tells you recommendations of non-installed packages when you type there name into terminal?
<Psuedo> sorry
<Psuedo> wrong up
<Psuedo> What is the name of the package that gives the Mouse support for scrolling?
<FoxBlitzz> Anyone here know how widespread the Powermizer problem is among nVidia cards on Linux? Looking to get a System76 laptop but am a little uneasy now. Will have 9800M GTS
<Awsoonn> _VIM_: I fear Xubuntu will not be enough alone, I use it at work on a machien with 256MB of ram and it is sluggish as all heck.
<namasamaran> jessica
<Awsoonn> any other recomondatoins?
<emma> test
<Squideshi> How can I upgrade the libdrm pacakage to at least 2.4.5?
<mezy> is there an eq for rhythmbox?
<maxagaz> how to untarggz myfile.sql.tar.gz compressed using gzip ?
<UlaUlaUla> is it possible to transform your 8.04 into 8.10?
<tony_> anyone dealed with checkpoint before? need help setting up the client
<grape-ape> hello
<sileni> UlaUlaUla: yes you add .06
<Pici> !upgrade | UlaUlaUla
<cdm10> UlaUlaUla: in System>Administration>Software Properties, enable upgrades to normal releases... then go to Update Manager and check for updates.
<ubottu> UlaUlaUla: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sileni> has anyone in here got ubuntu to install on a hp mini 1000
<sileni> ?
<C-S-B> I'm sure you can do it
<sebsebseb> tony_: yes
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> grape-ape: hi
<sileni> C-S-B: was that for me ?
<dieselsmoke> maxagaz: tar -xvzf myfile.sql.tar.gz
<grape-ape> what client do folks usually irc from?
<wolter> which is the ubuntu developers team channel?
<maxagaz> dieselsmoke, it doesn't work : tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<mereo> Just wanting to know... are there a lot of persons who removed pulseaudio?
<dieselsmoke> maxagaz: it's a gzipped tar file
<mezy> hey, what are some good compiz decor themes out there?
<maxagaz> dieselsmoke, yes
<niceguy1309> hello, i must of goofed up my fresh install while using aptitude. when i launch aptitude it states "unable to resolve dependencies", and it wants to uninstall almost every package. DL 21GB???
<dieselsmoke> maxagaz: gunzip file
<crim3_b0y> what command i save archive vi in ubuntu?
<maxagaz> dieselsmoke, thanks
<dieselsmoke> crim3_b0y: ESC :wq [enter]
<RichardLynch> If i just did apt-get install asterisk-dev to get the source code, where did it put the source code?  Not in /usr/src...
<crim3_b0y> tnx
<GeneralGustav> Anyone free to give me a quick hand?
<cdm10> !anyone | GeneralGustav
<ubottu> GeneralGustav: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GeneralGustav> Hehehe
 * sileni gives GeneralGustav a quick hand job
<GeneralGustav> I'll take that as a yes.
<GeneralGustav> Why thankyou!
<Pici> sileni: stop
<niceguy1309> it says I have 738 broken packages, but I just installed 8.10, and used aptitude to update the pc
<coreyman1> if i put computer in suspend, processor and video card are not used, correct, so they wont be getting hot, correct?
<sileni> is there like a lighter version of ubuntu for netbooks?
<GeneralGustav> Im trying to 'burn' an ISO onto a USB drive but im having some trouble. Anyone know a good tut or the easiest way to do it?
<cdm10> coreyman1: as far as I know, yes... although there could be some weirdo systems out there.
<dieselsmoke> niceguy1309: use synaptic, fix broken. those packages are likely obsoleted.
<songjian> i had trouble, it's said "undefined reference to `__stderrp'" when I build program
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: if you're running 8.10, go to System>Administration>Create a USB Startup Disk
<GeneralGustav> sileni, Might want to look a crunchbang linux. But there's quite a few. Do a google on ubuntu distributions and it should come up with a nice wikipedia page
<coreyman1> cdm10 i want to turn those fans off on suspend.. i think case fans could passivley cool them
<tweak66> no luck lumberg
<niceguy1309> dieselsmoke: thx i will try that now
<tony_> sebsebseb: hi can you help me out? reallyt struffling to get it working
<_jonesy_> question about an Ubuntu Desktop and Gigabit ethernet. I am trying to copy a 6GB file from my Ubuntu server to my Macbook Pro over a Gigabit network. Does anyone know why after 20 seconds of transfer, transfer speeds drop from 60 to 80MB/sec down to 4MB/sec?
<D3RGPS31> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.28.7, from ubuntu 8.10s current, and my boot screen is blank, the screen switches when X starts, but still stays blank
<hmw> coreyman1: i would assume, the RAM of the graphics card will still be active.
<tweak66> i just did an update and now have no internet access
<GeneralGustav> cdm10, What program does that start? Im using an ubuntu BASED distro.
<cdm10> coreyman1: your fans keep running? Sounds like the way your BIOS is programmed... I don't think there's much you can do about that.
<tonyyarusso> GeneralGustav: I think it's just called usb-creator.
<rrplay> heatmzzr_: still looking for rhythmboxx eq ?
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: it only works on Ubuntu ISOs, though...
<coreyman1> cdm10, i have a fan controller, must making sure its safe to turn them off
<_jonesy_> anyone know why the gigabit transfer speeds die after 10-20 seconds?
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: (afaik)
<krabador> hey people, ive an hard problem, i changed the resolution in gnome, but i cant see anything, every time i reboot i reload this new resolution...
<cdm10> coreyman1: oh, yes, it should be safe.
<krabador> how can i change it from recovery console_
<cdm10> coreyman1: but I'm kinda suspicious that your fan controller is still getting power when the system's in standby...
<tweak66> i just did an update and now have no internet access.. help someone :)
<_jonesy_> I've tried this over SSH, netatalk (AFP) and SMB all with the same issue
<GeneralGustav> cdm10, Ahhhh well im not trying it with an ubuntu distro lol. I could just use unetbootin if I was doing that.
<rrplay> heatmzzr_:  look here https://launchpad.net/rhythmboxeqplugin
<coreyman1> cdm10 everything had power in windows haven't tried it in ubuntu
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: not entirely sure how to help, then :-/ sounds like you need some kinda ISO loader to install on the drive.
<coreyman1> if i get a timeout on all server ports does that mean no server present, or port blocked
<cdm10> coreyman1: weird. Check your BIOS, it may be using S1 instead of S3 sleep modes or something.
<krabador> please help me
<GeneralGustav> cdm10, I could do it by hand (And im part way already) But it doesnt want to copy some of the files acrross so I wanted to see if there was an easier way lol
<cdm10> krabador: have you tried the Xorg recovery in the recovery menu?
<arooni_____> wheneer i play flash video on latest firefox in ubuntu ibex;  it often skips and such.  is there something i can do?  i wouldnt think it would skip if i have a core 2 duo 4MB cache (2.2Ghz) and 3GB of ram.
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: yeah :-/ if anyone knows, I'm curious, too.
<dieselsmoke> coreyman1: none present, or you would get connection refused, most lilely.
<krabador> cdm10: not
<cdm10> krabador: that may help.
<n2diy> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu on his XP box, and it stalls at page 6, the migrate data page? Our only option is to cancel, and abort the install. Reboot, select Ubuntu, and ditto?
<_jonesy_> anyfuckingone?
<coreyman1> ok dieselsmoke, j/w cause im behind nat.
<Huufarted> !language | _jonesy_
<ubottu> _jonesy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<opera> !line wrapping disabled
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D3RGPS31> I just updated my kernel to 2.6.28.7, from ubuntu 8.10s current, and my boot screen is blank, the screen switches when X starts, but still stays blank >.>
<Cpudan80> I got trouble with pidgin and empathy and 8.10 -- neither connect or anything
<_jonesy_> bad language will get me noticed but not my question, awesome
<Cpudan80> They both just segfault on start
<GeneralGustav> Is there any way to force cp to copy all files? I've tried -a but it still gives me errors.
<Huufarted> _jonesy_, sometimes that's the case, but it's not the attention you want.
<cdm10> _jonesy_: yep. That's the way it is, deal with it.
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: do you have permissions to access those files?
<dieselsmoke> coreyman1: if you're attempting to access a LAN box from the WAN side you need to port-forward via the router.
<GeneralGustav> cdm10, I used sudo.
<rrplay> n2diy:  are trying to migrate any data ??
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: try the X.org recovery mode in the recovery console.
<Huufarted> _jonesy_, if you're having an issue, wait 10 minutes and ask again.
<cdm10> GeneralGustav: aha :-/ not sure, then.
<opera> what is "disabling line wrapping"
<Huufarted> _jonesy_, just becuase nobody answered the first time around, doesn't mean anything.  If someone knows the answer, they will answer.  Until then, be patient.
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: X has something to do with TTY?
<coreyman1> yea dieselsmoke, just wondering if i can do it when im behind NAT
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: ...good point, it doesn't work when X starts either. :-/ not sure then.
<_jonesy_> f it, I'll just put windows back on the machine. Windows blows but at least it can sustain a file transfer over gigabit.
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: can you select your old kernel from the boot menu?
<heatmzzr_> how do I make a startup script????
<root> hey, need some help configuring my f1-6 screens
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: no, but i can ssh if i have to go back
<root> the text is off the screen
<dieselsmoke> coreyman1: you can access any box on your subnet, but the WAN side would require port-forwarding.
<D3RGPS31> root: it's your monitor
<Guest60689> how can i change the display size of my text mode screens?
<Guest60689> works fine when i am in gui mode
<Huufarted> Guest60689, what do you mean?  The number of characters wide it is?  Is this before X loads?
<Guest60689> its just when i am using the text screens. there has to be a way to change that
<D3RGPS31> Guest60689: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<Guest60689> Huufarted: no i mean that the vert display is about 4 lines longer then my screen
<cdm10> Guest60689: are you using analog input on an LCD? try your LCD's auto-adjust mode.
<Guest60689> cdm10: auto adjust screws it up
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: what happens when you try to boot from an old kernel? or are none in the boot menu?
<opera> "line wrapping disabled." is can't line wrap?
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: one kernel listed, i should go check if doing that X reconfigure thing worked
<Maahes> is there a way to specify I kill command with a wildcard?
<GeneralGustav> Anyone know how to 'burn' an iso onto a USB drive?
<Maahes> I want to kill everything starting with k
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: what was the name of the old kernel xD
<tony_> anyone dealed with checkpoint before? need help setting up the client
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: ...well, they're numbered, aren't they? you should have multiple "Ubuntu" options in your boot menu.
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: grub is set to only list the most recent
<Guest60689> why would you send me there?
<Guest60689> taht didnt help at all
<Guest60689> i just need to know what file i need to edit to lower the screen size
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: so, hit E on a boot option, edit the kernel line to the previous version (try .27-7... it seems to be the previous version released in the repos)
<D3RGPS31> Guest60689: i assumed you wanted to increase the resolution of tty, sorry
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: nvm, I lied.
<tweak66> Hello. I just updated ubuntu 8.10 and now no network access? I get a dhcp address but cannot login to my router or access internet at all. Help Please? Anyone?
<Guest60689> no, i need to decrease it, maybe put it in 800x600 or something.. i dont know.
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: liar! about what?
<Guest60689> i just want all the text to fit on the screen
<IdentifyTarget> will ubuntu 8.10 desktop install on an intel based mac?
<loveissuicide> does anyone has installed jaunty jackalope alpha?
<Guest60689> IdentifyTarget: yes
<IdentifyTarget> It has EFI, not bios
<cdm10> !jaunty | loveissuicide
<ubottu> loveissuicide: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<IdentifyTarget> ok cool
<Guest60689> you might need to ding with it alittle though
<IdentifyTarget> x86 iso?
<Guest60689> google it, there is instructions on what to do
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: -11 seems to be the latest, -9 the one before that.
<Psuedo> back now, rebooting didn't make VMware work again :(
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: I'm just guessing here, tohugh, so I'm not sure...
<alesan> hi, a friend told me to get the "RSS reader" what can I use?
<loveissuicide> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Huufarted> Anybody able to help me debug a samba share?  I set up both myself and a second user.  The second user can log into his samba share just fine, mine refuses to let me into it.  They both have ubuntu accounts set up in the OS
<tweak66> what is vmware
<cdm10> alesan: there are plenty in Add/Remove, or you can use an online one like Google Reader
<Psuedo> tweak: VirtualMachine Ware
<merther> anyone know if the new xubuntu has the new broadcom bcm43x native?
<Guest60689> Huufarted:  sure, now if only i could see wha your wrriting b
<alesan> cdm10, the best would be to have one inside firefox... woudlnt' it?
<Guest60689> :P
<IdentifyTarget> tweak66: vmware is a company that make virtualization software
<alesan> cdm10, which one would you suggest?
<Guest60689> lemme swap to gui and load a console
<Guest60689> brb
<tweak66> you mean like vbox
<Psuedo> tweak66: Allows you to virtualise operating systems (Kind of like a gameboy emulator on the comp, only so much cooler)
<Huufarted> Guest60689, ok, sounds good.
<IdentifyTarget> i.e. running a vritual computer on an operating system
<IdentifyTarget> yea vbox
<cdm10> alesan: not really. It's more like an email client than a browser. I use Liferea, although it's been bugging me lately... I'm really not huge on RSS.
<Psuedo> You could be running Vista, and within Vista you have running Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Red Hat and Windows XP
<Psuedo> By within, I mean within VMware
<tweak66> ah gotcha
<cdm10> Psuedo: jeez, how much RAM do you have? :)
<noobish> ok Huufarted
<Psuedo> cdm10: 4GB
<Huufarted> k, let me get the comments out of my smb.conf and I'll pastebin it
<FaMott> Though Vista would eat all 4 gigs :P
<tweak66> I just updated ubuntu 8.10 and now no network access? I get a dhcp address but cannot login to my router or access internet at all. Help Please? Anyone?
<Psuedo> Only run a max of 3 at a time
<Psuedo> lol
<noobish> so you have 2 shares, 1 user can access both or only one share works?
<noobish> nah dont worry about it
<Psuedo> I run Server 2003 or Server 2008 and 2x Windows XP Pro
<noobish> lets see if its something simple first
<noobish> psuedo, no windows 7?
<opera> how to i leave a passwd file?
<noobish> ghay
<Huufarted> ok, noobish.
<noobish> pm me Huufarted
<dieselsmoke> opera: leave it alone!
<noobish> crap i forgot how to change consoles in irssi
<Dreamglider> Can u use Ubuntu to (try to) recover data of a hard disk where the partition table is lost ?
<FaMott> Hey Opera is doing better than firefox, actually.
<rrplay> Guest60689:: vga frame buffer info  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/126554/    before X starts??
<FaMott> !Opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<FaMott> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dieselsmoke> noobish: you mean windows in irssi? /win #
<tweak66> I just updated ubuntu 8.10 and now no network access? I get a dhcp address but cannot login to my router or access internet at all. Help Please? Anyone?
<shausam27> hi i just plug in a head set with mic but it is usb how can i get them to work i have a very faint sound
<blvir> Need help with speakers please.
<arooni_____> wheneer i play flash video on latest firefox in ubuntu ibex;  it often skips and such.  is there something i can do?  i wouldnt think it would skip if i have a core 2 duo 4MB cache (2.2Ghz) and 3GB of ram.
<tony_> anyone dealed with checkpoint before? need help setting up the client
<user_name> Hi
<dieselsmoke> how do you ssh over the web?
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: i can boot from 2.6.27-11
<dieselsmoke> sorry, wrong'ish window
<user_name> Does Ubuntu support Broadcom wireless cards?
<tweak66> arooni disable visual effects
<opera> i shut down my terminal
<tweak66> I just updated ubuntu 8.10 and now no network access? I get a dhcp address but cannot login to my router or access internet at all. Help Please? Anyone?
<tony_> user_name: I believe so
<blvir> Please anyone with ubuntu speaker knowledge.
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: good. In that case, tohugh, what's the latest? 'cause that looked like the latest to me.
<tony_> tweak66: pastebin ifconfig
<Psuedo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tony_> also tweak66  ping the ip of your router, etc
<D3RGPS31> cdm10: latest kernel is 2.6.28.7, for ubuntu it's what you said
<b1n42y> tell user_name about !hardware
<Psuedo> !hammertime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<b1n42y> tell b1n42y about !hardware
<user_name> tony: Alright, because I'm trying out gNewSense and it doesn't support Broadcom. I guess the driver is proprietary? Anyway, is there anyway to run gNewSense and also use Ubuntu's wireless card drivers?
<tweak66> i have no internet access in ubuntu to paste my ifconfig
<cdm10> D3RGPS31: ...I did? oh... bleh. aptitude lists things in alphabetical order, not smart order.
<tweak66> i had to boot windows :(
<azharcs> hi everyone, I want to rm a series of *.exe files from a folder. I am using a command:  find ~/Documents/ -name "*.exe" to list it, Can someone help me with removing it
<user_name> Wow, this sure is a busy channel.
<blvir> #support
<storbeck> azharcs: for i in `find ~/Documents/ -name '*.exe'`; do rm "$i"; done
<storbeck> Actually, you don't even need all that. for i in `~/Documents/*.exe`; do rm "$i"; done
<azharcs> storbeck : Like this. find ~/Documents/ -name "*.exe" | rm $i
<tony_> tweak66: save ifconfig output into win partition, mount the drive first of course
<tony_> user_name: sorry mate, not that good at wifi stuff for nix :(
<storbeck> azharcs: Good luck. I just told you a way to do it though.
<shausam27> hi i just plug in a head set with mic but it is usb how can i get them to work i have a very faint sound  can i setup my sound to go though usb insead the normal jack
<tweak66> I just updated ubuntu 8.10 and now no network access? I get a dhcp address but cannot login to my router or access internet at all. Help Please? Anyone?
<asdsada> dhcpcd eth0
<tony_> tweak66: hardware specs, i.e. laptop model, etc
<azharcs> storbeck: sorry if i am missing something, it is showing me an error.  rm: cannot remove `': No such file or directory
<tweak66> uhm.. 3.02 ghz desktop 1 gbram onboard gfx/ethernet/sound
<storbeck> azharcs: for i in `~/Documents/*.exe`; do rm "$i"; done
<tweak66> dhcpcd eth0?
<CapaH> I have a mess. My sister tried to upgrade to Jaunty from Intrepid, and now a bunch of things are messed up. I am trying to help her with remote login through vncviewer but what is strange is that when I connect with vncviewer, I can see the screen - and I can see the mouse cursor move, but if I start a program I cannot see the screen change at all. Yet, I am starting the program and she can confirm to me over the phone that the program start
<CapaH> ed. Can anyone here offer my any help?
<storbeck> CapaH: Just have her tell you where to click :)
<CapaH> If I type or hit enter or anything -- I do not see anything happen on my screen, yet she confirms to me that it is working.
<njk123> hi all, my wired network is not working from the past 2 days
<CapaH> storbeck: It is like I am getting only a screenshot of my initial login. Any changes to the screen during the time I am logged in - I do not see them
<tweak66> capah, any good with network problems?
<njk123> any bug thats affecting ubuntu using?
<CapaH> depends tweak66
<tweak66> I just updated ubuntu 8.10 and now no network access? I get a dhcp address but cannot login to my router or access internet at all. Help Please? Anyone?
<storbeck> CapaH: You might want to try #ubunu+1  That's the Jaunty support room
<C-S-B> tweak, check dns
<edwardio> can i do anything to make xubuntu any faster?
<dieselsmoke> tweak66: does ifconfig show eth0?
<fearful> anyone know how I can run chatzilla without having to open firefox
<njk123> i have winxp on desktop and it shows network established but on ubuntu nothing
<njk123> :(
<edwardio> i have a limited resource machine
<tweak66> it shows i'm connected to my network?
<storbeck> edwardio: Check with #xubuntu
<wubb> dont do it
<tweak66> same problem njk
<njk123> was it after an update?
<C-S-B> can you ping network addresses
<njk123> nope i cant
<asdsada> post your ifconfig -all
<C-S-B> inside your network
<tweak66> njk yes it was after an update
<nu1fng> I could use some help with video drivers for an Dell D610
<F28> deez nutz
<b1n42y> njk123, try wicd instead of NM its flakey on some hardware
<wubb> neez dutz
<tweak66> i can't post it either, cause can't boot to linux to put it online with no internet
<asdsada> ah
<njk123> yup i tried that, it still the same
<asdsada> wriet it to a file on a usb stick
<pl1> hello
<dieselsmoke> tweak66: what address is eth0 192.168.x.x ?
<pl1> i would like to ask a noob question.  is it wise to install every update available?
<tony_> tweak66: boot into nix, mount your windows partition, collect the info you need then save onto windows parition
<Sirlightness> i have problem with my wireless conection
<tweak66> 192.168.0.101
<Dreamglider> Do i have to be in a Ubuntu LiveCD session to (try to) save data of a  external hard disk where the partition table is lost ?
<b1n42y> pl1, are you talking about allowing all updates of installed software
<tweak66> ok tony! where's the ifconfig file?
<dieselsmoke> tweak66: try sudo dhclient eth0
<a3Dman> hey, any way to add nvidia drivers on the live CD ?
<CapaH> I am logged in with vncviewer however the screen does not refresh. Can anyone tell me why this is?
<Sirlightness> wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xd0200000, irq=21
<dieselsmoke> pl1: yes, should be.
<njk123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126560/
<pl1> b1n42y: everything that appears in Updated Manager
<pl1> Update* Manager.
<shausam27> dose anyone use a usb headset
<wubb> shausam27: those are obsolete
<b1n42y> pl1, if you are concerned about any specific software you should read its update release notes, otherwise ubuntu in my opinion has a nice blend of latest software versus stability
<wubb> ps2 headsets ftw
<njk123> check the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/126560/
<b1n42y> pl1, so i would say yes
<njk123> eth0 is not getting anything :(
<pl1> b1n42y: I guess to be specific.. I just did a fresh install of 8.10.  Update Manager says 262 updates available.  Should I install all updates?
<fag28560> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28560> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28560> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28560> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28562> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28561> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28561> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28561> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28561> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28562> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28562> IM ON A BOAT
<fag28562> IM ON A BOAT
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<b1n42y> pl1, its usually a good idea, but if you heavily rely on a piece of software then you should read the release notes for that version
<sileni> hey guys im trying to install the ubuntu netbook remix , but i don't know where to go to get the ISO... my netbook comes with xp installed so i can't just do sudo apt-get install :-\
<njk123> hello did anyone look at my pastebin post?
<tweak66> where is ifconfig file?
<njk123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126560/
<Dryice> Has anyone experienced poor performance from Ubuntu's 'out of the box' FTP program? I switched to GFTP and it works flawlessly but "Connect to Server" was slow as heck
<dieselsmoke> tweak66: cat /etc/resolv.conf  see any nameservers?  ifconfig is a command.
<tweak66> oh lol..
<sileni> tweak66: find / -name ifconfig ...returns /sbin/ifconfig
<tweak66> i'll b back
<FaMott> o.O
<njk123> tweak66 any solutions?
<maxride_> Erm....looks like I have a glitch in the 9.04 upgrade...  x_x;   Any way to send a screenshot of this?
<Flannel> maxride_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support/etc thanks!
<shausam27> dose any one use usb for a head set
<quesitonmark> i have a bit of a problem with ubuntu
<maxride_> Roger....
<halycon> hey does anyone know how to turn off the feature in Compiz where scrolling with the touchpad switches the desktop wall?
<quesitonmark> do you have to get the nvidia driver to use compiz?
<cyban> Whats the name of the interface that has clear windows etc, Emerald or something?
<quesitonmark> i think it was aero
<cyban> thats MS not Linux...
<Flannel> cyban: That's compiz-fusion
<cyban> ah thats it, thanks.... theres another part to it right?
<dieselsmoke> quentusrex: cyban prefix comments/answers with nicknames, prevents confusion :)
<Flannel> cyban: What do you mean another part?
<cyban> compiz and I remember something about green, or emerald, something like that
<wolter> cyban, i think you are looking for emerald
<wolter> yeah
<wolter> emerald exists
<cyban> ah ok, thanks
<wolter> it renders the window decorations
<njk123> tweak did u get any solutions?
<rrplay> njk123: did you try ifup interface  ? or sudo /etc/networking restart  ?
<rrplay> njk123:   oopps shoud be sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cyban> wolter, happen to know what list I need for the package manager to find it?
<jimdb_> Emerald is a replacement window decorator
<wolter> cyban, you mean aptitude? just $ sudo apt-get install emerald
<aprilhare> is there a ubuntu terminal command equivalent to OS X's Open command?
<cyban> ah thanks
<wolter> aprilhare, gnome-open i think
<yingbo> hi
<njk123> see, i did this, sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2, have desktop at 192.168.0.1 and when i ping 192.168.0.1 it says destination not reachable
<jimdb_> What does the windows Open command do
<jimdb_> Err osx
<Sa[i]nT> I know linux is against this or whatever, but is there a way to make my "windows" key activate my menu?
<aprilhare> wolter: thanks however it doesn't seem to behave as expected
<wolter> aprilhare, what do you want?
<Huufarted> Sa[i]nT, there is.  Linux calls it the 'Super' key, not the Windows key.
<aprilhare> wolter: money :) naaah that'll do
<aprilhare> thanks
<wolter> ha
<cyanide> Hello, I'm having a few graphic related problem. Twinview disabled after reboot and can't set a custom resolution for a monitor. I'm only a few days old to Ubuntu, would anyone be willing to help me out? :)
<njk123> yesterday also there was a network manager  update but i think they didnt fix it :(
<sileni> is the netbook remix ubuntu 8.10 + some netbook features or its cutdown 8.10 optimized for netbooks
<aprilhare> wolter: for instance, when i try to open an icon on my desktop lbreakout2, i type gnome-open ~/Desktop/lbreakout2 and it doesn't open; gnome-open ~/Desktop/lbreakout2.desktop opens it in gedit
<wolter> well, .desktop files are text files
<wolter> but hm..
<wolter> aprilhare, download gnome-do!
<tw1tch> cyanide: what kind of graphics card do you have
<Huufarted> Sa[i]nT, try this:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2388/
<wolter> thats like mac's quicksilver
<aprilhare> ooooo different
<cyanide> Geforce 6800 Ultra
<voglster> im having an issue with the intel ABG3945 cause microcode errors and giving kernel panics on ibex... anyone have any suggestions for me?
<wolter> aprilhare, or you could do a symlink to the binary, and place a custom icon and name as well on it.
<tw1tch> cyanide: you have restricted drivers installed? yes?
<wolter> it will open as you want, but it will have the arrow symbol on a corner :s
<Ghost1227> anyone use ispconfig? I'm having an issue setting up email addresses
<njk123> guys any idea as to what update did this to my ubuntu?
<aprilhare> wolter: sounds like effort and produces ugly arrow :)
<cyanide> I downloaded the ones from Nvidia and installed them per their instructions
<wolter> aprilhare, yeah
<aprilhare> wolter: besides, that wouldn't exactly work with wine apps.
<rrplay> njk123: can you boot from an older kernel and check and or update because the dev is so fst at times for sucj
<AzlanJoe> Joe_Azlan
<wolter> aprilhare, well yes...
<wolter> but aprilhare why don't you download gnome-do? its the best tool for launching applications you will ever see/have/use
<aprilhare> wolter: already have
<njk123> hmm lemme do that
<aprilhare> wolter: trying to learn to use it now :)
<wolter> gnome-do?
<wolter> yeah.. its kind of tricky at the begining..
<tw1tch> cyanide: did you get it working prperly after installing the driver
<rrplay> njk123: Ijust googled this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/326802
<wolter> you just have to start typing the name of the application, and then the icon will appear next to it, press enter.
<njk123> am using ubuntu 8.10
<njk123> but i guess i have the prerelease source checked
<cyanide> As far as I can tell the display resolution is proper for my smaller monitor but my larger isnt set properly
<rrplay> njk123:  and I think you mentioned an upgrade ?? in this thread
<njk123> yes
<njk123> checking the post
<rrplay> njk123: that package netwrk manager is prob from "sid"
<maxride_> Ok, while upgrading to 9.04 the "Terminal" section is is showing "Comfiguring Libc6 Installation is able to restart some services..." etc, etc, and wants me to press "OK".....but I can't...
<pl1> easiest way to install adobe flash?  from adobe website?
<njk123> should i downgrade sid?
<tritium> pl1: medibuntu repository
<joshjtl> hi, anyone know if I can enable Google Suggest for Operas search bar? (as in firefox's search bar)
<Huufarted> pl1:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<maxride_> Sorry, wrong chat.
<rrplay> njk123: : could very well be to use stable intrepid vers of package maybe only that network package
<pl1> thanks
<pl1> ubuntu makes it easy to install stuff
<njk123> ok
<tweak66> http://pastebin.com/m183d092e <--- Requested pastebin is posted here, still no luck on my network issues..  did my latest update and now no internet access. please help
<cesar_bo> Hello, I think I may delete the autostart of evolution-data-server, How can I restore it?
<rrplay> njk123: : just try  intrepid release of the network-manager  you might be aok after that
<tweak66> how do i do that without ubuntu having internet?
<wolter> where can i submit suggestions for evolution?
<njk123> did a force version <- right?
<wrektjet> hello. just found this channel and wanted to join and say hello. i am planning on installing ubuntu in the next few days as the first os on my new computer that sould be completed soon
<rrplay> njk123:  just clean and purge the old and look here :: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/network-manager
<Dreamglider> wrektjet: Welcome and Good Luck :)
<DasEI> wrektjet:welcome to ubuntu
<njk123> oh ok
<voglster> tweak66, can u ping 192.168.0.1?
<pl1> huufarted: it downloaded but did not install.. any suggestions?
<doc``> -j php
<Huufarted> pl1, how do you know it didn't install?
<doc``> whoops
<pl1> because i cant watch youtube vids
<cesar_bo> Hi, How can I restore evolution-data-server to autostart again?
<tweak66> voglster i didn't try to?
<rrplay> njk123: good liack and let us know if poss
<Huufarted> pl1, what errors did you see when you executed that command?
<wrektjet> thnxs
<Huufarted> pl1:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pl1> no errors
<voglster> tweak66, ping 192.168.0.1
<wrektjet> im sure i will be here flooding you all with q's soon enough
<pl1> 2009-03-04 22:02:17 (195 KB/s) - `./install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz' saved [3994294/3994294]
<pl1> Download done.
<pl1> Flash Plugin installed.
<Huufarted> pl1, close your browser and then re-open it
<voglster> tweak66, lemme know if you get replys
<pl1> I did
<tweak66> and pastebin it? i'll have to leave to start ubuntu i'm in windows..ech
<pl1> oh wait, i had 2 open. sorry.
<n2diy> dieselsmoke, ifconnfig will also display your ip devices.
<njk123> brb
<Huufarted> pl1, please close them both and retry it.  Let me know what happens.
<voglster> tweak66, oh ok hang on
<pl1> works now. sorry.
<pl1> didnt realize i had 2 open.
<tweak66> n/p
<Huufarted> pl1, no worries.  :)
<voglster> tweak66, your ubuntu machine doesnt have internet?
<tweak66> not currently!
<Awsoonn> I just attempted upgrade-manager -d and did no get an option to upgrade to jaunty. is there a  new proceedure?
<voglster> tweak66, sorry im coming into this late not sre what your issue is please re explain
<voglster> tweak66, sure*
<NeoTubNinja> too bad there isnt a command sudo apt-get install internet
<tweak66> it was fine i had full network access, and then i did a system update, now i can't login to either my router or use the internet. when i use windows it works tho.. duo boot..
<voglster> NeoTubNinja, you would just get a bunch of tubes though not a big truck
<NeoTubNinja> but then again you would need the internet to get the data from the repositories
<Huufarted> tweak66, what kind of network connection?
<voglster> tweak66, please put my name in replys to me so i can see em
<voglster> tweak66, linux router? or a netgear etc?
<tweak66> voglster d-link router
<jimdb_> tweak66: Did you try booting with a different kernel?
<tweak66> only my pc and xbox 360 hooked up to it
<voglster> tweak66, in windows do a ipconfig /all
<voglster> tweak66, check your dns entries
<RoastedTiresX> I got a question. Is it possible I can run clonezilla live (an ISO that normally runs on CD) within an install of Ubuntu?
<voglster> RoastedTiresX, lookup virtualbox
<holycow> tweak66: you can check them in /etc/resolv.conf
<RoastedTiresX> apt-get virtualbox?
<holycow> can you poing your router?
<voglster> RoastedTiresX, i suggested you google first
<holycow> do you have an ip via dhcp or static ip?
<tweak66> dhcp
<voglster> holycow, hes getting a dhcp ip...
<RoastedTiresX> I've heard of it. I was just curious if its in the repos.
<holycow> sorry i'm comming in half way, i'll shutup
<tweak66> no help! :p
<tweak66> it was fine i had full network access, and then i did a system update, now i can't login to either my router or use the internet. when i use windows it works tho.. duo boot..
<jimdb_> tweak66: Did u try a different kernel
<voglster> RoastedTiresX, virtualbox-ose is... i think
<pl1> what kind of load averages you usually have?
<tweak66> yes i did
<tweak66> me? fast
<holycow> can you ping your router?
<DasEI> RoastedTiresX: you can mount an iso and then try to start the cmd, but I think clonezilla uses dd, so no praticable idea on a mounted sys
<tweak66> i can try to but i gotta jump to linux lol
<voglster> tweak66, whats the dns info that windows gives you from ipconifg /all
<tweak66> voglster: i dunno how to get a dos prompt! lol
<voglster> tweak66, your dns info in linux is report 192.168.0.1 is your only dns server
<tweak66> if it was linix i'd be there
<RoastedTiresX> DasEI - My idea here is clonezilla live works off of CD, but I always have a work laptop with me that I dual boot XP/Ubuntu on, so if I could run clonezilla on the computer itself and not deal with any CDs thatd be faaaaaaaaaaaabulous
<voglster> tweak66, start run cmd
<tweak66> okay it just opens a window and closes it when i tell it to run that
<mikeypizano> hey, i need some help with an external hdd, i wanna use it between 2 comps, its an e sata drive, what is the best file system to use for sharing between windows and ubuntu (3 comps, desktop for e sata and laptops for usb)
<n2diy> I'm helping my friend install Ubuntu on his XP box, and it stalls at page 6, the migrate data page? Our only option is to cancel, and abort the install. Reboot, select Ubuntu, and ditto?
<DasEI> RoastedTiresX: what do you want to do with clonezilla then ?
<voglster> start run cmd
<Huufarted> mikeypizano, FAT32
<voglster> tweak66, start run... type cmd and hit enter
<shausam27> can ubuntu play back music on usb headset
<mikeypizano> its a 1TB drive
<NeoTubNinja> yes mine is FAT32
<NeoTubNinja> works fine
<hackel> Why does my gnome-panel randomly re-arrange itself when I restart?
<Huufarted> mikeypizano, FAT32 maxes out at about 2 TB, so you're fine
<voglster> tweak66, then type ipconfig /all in the dos box
<mikeypizano> oooh, thanks :)
<RoastedTiresX> DasEI - I work for a school district. Sometimes if I walk in a lab and there's a computer a student messed up, I'd like to be able to go to the computer next ot it, pull an image, and push that image to the faulty computer in the lab... with my laptop being the host and main storage unit for the image.
<mikeypizano> cya later guys
<DasEI> shausam27: it can, if the headset is supported, see:
<DasEI> !hardware
<tweak66> okay done.. lots of output, can't cut/paste it?
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rrplay> n2diy:  are you trying to migrate any data ??
<voglster> tweak66, just read down for the dns server info and let me know what it reports
<Huufarted> RoastedTiresX, I recommend a gparted live cd.  It will let you backup to and restore from an FTP server.
<RoastedTiresX> I use GParted. But not for cloning purposes.
<n2diy> rrplay, umm, what else would be migrating?
<Huufarted> RoastedTiresX, if it's a live CD, you can use it for cloning no problem.  Cloning over the network works very well in my experience.
<tweak66> vogler it says on one line dhcp enabled:no
<RoastedTiresX> I'd rather just use Clonezilla because it's what I used all year. I'm just trying to elimuinate the CD by using Clonezilla on my laptop to pull the image
<rrplay> n2diy:  you really do not need to migrate anything just get it installed
<Huufarted> gotcha, RoastedTiresX
<RoastedTiresX> Huufarted - Have you used clonezilla server edition on DRBL?
<Elems> Why is it that on my ubuntu live cd (8.04) nautilus doesn't work? the process is running (well sleeping according to system monitor) its kind of like when on windows, explorer crashes.
<Huufarted> RoastedTiresX, no I have not.  Heck, I don't even know what DRBL is
<wolter> Elems, did you mess around with anything?
<DasEI> RoastedTiresX: I see, for that that's worth a try: http://packratstudios.com/index.php/2008/04/20/how-to-setup-clonezilla-on-linux-ubuntu-quick-start-guide/
<Huufarted> ah, diskless remote boot
<RoastedTiresX> Huufarted - Diskless Remote Boot Linux... which is required to run Clonezilla Server, which clones over the network. I've tried to get Clonezilla SE working and I havent had much success, but I use the LiveCD often.
<lakotajames> Has anyone been able to get the head tracking plugin for compiz to work?  I bought a webcam specifically so I could try it.
<n2diy> rrplay, we are at page 6 of page 7, of the install process, it is Ubuntu that wants to migrate stuff, not us.
<TBotNik> All; Having a problem with VMWare install.  Have 2 laptops and 3 desktops I want to install it on, under Ubuntu.  Working on 1st DT.  When I get the player installed I get a version incompatibility error with my W2K SP1 install CD.  Trying to find the right VMW version for this, but all my searching tells nothing about which VMW release is compatible with which release of Windows.  I also have two machines that will be Win XP, but again S
<Elems> wolter: no, I'm using it on my dad's laptop since he messed it up (I did a memtest for a long tiem, no errors there). I tried restarting X, which didn't help
<rrplay> n2diy:  there should be an option like enter and it will not migrate anything to continue
<DasEI> !hardware > shausam27
<ubottu> shausam27, please see my private message
<DasEI> !pm > shausam27
<Elems> wolter: before restarting X, the area on the desktop where the background is was frozen, always a little please wait cursor thing. after restarting X there is no background at all, no waiting either just nothign
<rrplay> n2diy: something like leaving it blank and NOT migrating anything
<Huufarted> samba question:  I have two users set up for Samba.  Both users' home directories have 755 permissions and are owned by their respective user.  Only one of the directories can be viewed over samba, though.  Any ideas?
<n2diy> rrplay, we have a forward button, and a cancel button, the forward button is ghosted out, no matter what we try to do.
<user_name> hey I extracted the driver for Ndiswrapper, but I cant find a .INF
<DasEI> !iso | RoastedTiresX  might also be helpful
<ubottu> RoastedTiresX  might also be helpful: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rrplay> n2diy: and you are leaving it blank ??
<tw1tch> kk
<davewhb> ive been playing around with things like hildon desktop matchbox and onboard because i plan to implement a computer withonly touch screen input soon, however i managed to screw up the settings for all users on the system as well as any new users, the windows open full screen and no window borders, i tried uninstalling everything i could think of but i dont know how to get my settings back short of a reinstall, can anyone help?
<rrplay> n2diy:  di you guys do a media check of the cd ??
<wolter> thats so weird Elems
<TBotNik> Elems: wolter: If you fight X driver problems you need to talk with the expert NeedySeagoon on #gentoo
<wolter> i would backup and reinstall (if you don't have home on another partition)
<n2diy> rrplay, no, Ubuntu found the XP user, and offers that as an option, but we can't ignore it, the forward button is ghosted when we ignore it.
<wolter> Elems, maybe I would restore the xorg.conf before doing that
<n2diy> rrplay, yes, this box was setup with the same disk.
<rrplay> n2diy:  are you planing on dual boot setup and did you run a media check ??
<Elems> wotler: remember, its a live cd, which makes thing weirder
<n2diy> yes, and yes.
<Elems> wotler I've used it on other computers without problems...
<wolter> !tab | Elems
<ubottu> Elems: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wolter> well, now thats even weirder.
<Nytrix> need help with OpenDNS using ppp connection, can someone help?
<rrplay> n2diy: :  did you try to leave that info blank nothing ?
<dotblank> wow I just asked that in #irc
<Huufarted> !who | dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n2diy> rrplay, again, yes.
<Nytrix> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<dotblank> Huufarted: ok
<Elems> wolter woops my bad, not used to this monitor... anyway yea its really weird.
<lakotajames> Has anyone been able to get the head tracking plugin for compiz to work?  I bought a webcam specifically so I could try it, and can't figure it out
<rrplay> n2diy:  hang on a sec this is unusual
<Elems> wolter using a live cd since the laptop is all messed up (well the windows install is) so I thought i'd backup some valuable data on it and then reinstall
<n2diy> rrplay, this is a known bug in the French Ver. of 8.04, but I'm one the East Coast of the IS, so I don't think I DLed the French version?
<n2diy> UHS
<n2diy> US
<TBotNik> Elems, wolter: If you are fighting X driver problems you need to talk with the expert "NeedySeagoon" on #gentoo.  He has special tools written including an online tool to build your X-Win driver so it is right. You find him helpful, but in UK so hours are different.
<rrplay> n2diy:  my next q would have been language
<TBotNik> All; Having a problem with VMWare install.  Have 2 laptops and 3 desktops I want to install it on, under Ubuntu.  Working on 1st DT.  When I get the player installed I get a version incompatibility error with my W2K SP1 install CD.  Trying to find the right VMW version for this, but all my searching tells nothing about which VMW release is compatible with which release of Windows.  I also have two machines that will be Win XP, but again S
<pl1> can anyone recommend a gui bandwidth montior (real time)?
<Elems> TBotNik no, not fighitng X
<n2diy> rrplay, the install defaults to English, so I'm sure I don' have the French version?!?
<dotblank> TBotNik: have you tried virtualbox?
<TBotNik> Elems: What you fighting, got in on last part?
<TBotNik> dotblank: Yeah it suck and blows too!
<DasEI> TBotNik: there is ##windows and #vmware, too, this is ubu ; sp2 ?!
<rrplay> n2diy:  you might as well download and burn an 8.10 en or fr
<dotblank> TBotNik: The OSE or sun's?
<Elems> TBotNik fighting ubuntu live cd not working properly (nautilus messing up and such)
<TBotNik> DasEI: But on Ubuntu box, thank you!
<z0d14k> Is there a way to remove an LVM stripe on the fly?
<Elems> TBotNik and now not properly shutting down
<Nytrix> need help with OpenDNS using ppp connection, can someone help?
<TBotNik> Elems: Ah!! I see!!
<n2diy> rrplay, nope, 8.04 is the latest LTS release, and I'm going to get my money's worth out of it! :)
<TBotNik> dotblank: Dunno, just got it from synaptic package manager and it blows.  someone recommended it, but can not set a good def inside it after install.
<DasEI> opendns | nytrix
<DasEI> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Elems> TBotNik going to restart once more, its worked before... I'm almost certain theres no hardware damage on his laptop though, ran a memtest for 8 hours
<coreyman1> how do i create a link
<rrplay> n2diy:  and you are doing a full install and giiving all the previous pages the time to load
<dotblank> TBotNik: you should try installing it from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<DasEI> coreyman1:man ln
<rrplay> n2diy: when did you last run a media check on that disk ?
<coreyman1> thx DasEl
<TBotNik> Elems: Which Live CD release?
<Elems> TBotNik 8.04
<halycon> hey everyone I have a folder in my trash that I always get a permission denied error whenever I try to delete it, then if I use the root user and go into the trash I get an error message saying: "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported". Does anyone know what I can do to empty the trash?
<DasEI> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<rrplay> n2diy:  look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924237
<DasEI> halycon:cd there and rm as root
<n2diy> rrplay, I'm trying to dual boot an XP machine which belongs to my roommate. He followed the Hardy prompts, and this is where we are.
<Elems> TBotNik wierd.. 3rd time restarting finally worked...
<rrplay> n2diy:  look above you in this thread for the page info
<TBotNik> Elems: Oh, I think you found your problem.  I had some problem with that version and read up on it so went back to 7.10 and then after good install run "upgrade"  no problems with that Live CD, and upgrade works right.
<DasEI> halycon:you'll get it ?
<dotblank> halycon: "sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*" will delete all trash
<n2diy> rrplay, checking it now.
<coreyman1> ln: `/opt/lampp/htdocs/': hard link not allowed for directory
<halycon> there is a files and an info directory
<rrplay> n2diy:  check the disk if still ok try text install or download another lts and burn at slow speed like 8x
<halycon> should i erase it all
<dotblank> coreyman1: try ln -s
<DasEI> halycon:you can use dotcoms cmd to completely empty trash
<coreyman1> that worked dotblank.
<coreyman1> what did -s do
<DasEI> coreyman1:man ln
<dotblank> coreyman1: made a symbolic link instead of hardlink
<coreyman1> oh ok dotblank
<coreyman1> what can i open a symbolic link with?
<coreyman1> i tried dolphin
<lakotajames> Has anyone been able to get the head tracking plugin for compiz to work?  I bought a webcam specifically so I could try it.
<halycon> hey guys I think it worked
<Psuedo> G'Day
<davemcnamara> Is it possible to mark a linux browser identify as windows?
<davemcnamara> make*
<taz__> Has any one installed a dual boot with ubuntu and Bt4
<holycow> dave yes
<dotblank> davemcnamara: yes with a user agent switcher
<lakotajames> davemcnamara: there is a plugin for firefox called user agent switcher
<holycow> lol what he said
<Psuedo> I just installed some updates from update-manager (Intrepid) that broke my system. Is there a way to uninstall those updates? I can still login to GNOME, or OpenBox. I know the exact updates that are causing the problem.
<pl1> whats bt4
<dotblank> davemcnamara: you can install a firefox addon that will do it
<davemcnamara> Is this something I can find out easily about online?
<halycon> Does anyone know how to make it so that it doesnt scroll viewports when you scroll using the touchpad on the desktop? I believe it is some compiz feature related to the desktop wall
<davemcnamara> Okay, thanks a lot dude.
<DasEI> Psuedo: sure, apt-get remove
<davemcnamara> s.
<coreyman1> Psuedo apt-get remove
<Psuedo> DasEl: To revert to the old update?
<coreyman1> Psuedo you'll have to install what you had before
<Psuedo> coreyman1: Yes, but to revert to what was there before I updated?
<DasEI> Psuedo: but I'd try to run another upgrade/-date first
<Psuedo> It's gdm
<TBotNik> dotblank: Do you which source the VirtualBox in synaptic pkg manager is?
<DasEI> Psuedo: from cmd-line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                   <<does this give errors ?
<DasEI> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> virtualbox-ose
<dotblank> TBotNik: There are two version of virtualbox the OSE and sun's proprietary version, the OSE version is in the official repository yet sun's must be manually downloaded
<DasEI> partner's, prbly
<pl1> anyone use netspeed?
<TBotNik> dotblank: Which is better?
<dotblank> TBotNik: sun's
<dotblank> TBotNik: but its propriety so only fro evaluation and personal use
<DasEI>  ubottu: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB  , TBotNik
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TBotNik> dotblank: Duh!! I Guess, no I mean, I can not get the one I install to create any session without errors. Have you used the Sun version?
<wrektjet> i currently am running xp on an old laptop but am putting togethera new computer - i dont own any copies of windows. how should i i install ubuntu so that i can install windows in the future with minimal issues?
<dotblank> TBotNik: yes, I have used both OSE and sun's
<taz_> any one know about www.bomgar.com  will work on ubuntu ?
<LinuxRules> Can someone help me? I'm pissed. I booted off an ubuntu live CD to install ubuntu 8.10 onto a flash drive and it made my primary drive no longer bootable. I have no idea what the ubuntu installer would bugger up my boot drive
<DasEI>  TBotNik: maybe something else is messing, the suns has just a more extended functons (usb and stuff)
<LinuxRules> Is this  a known issue with Macbooks and ubuntu?
<dotblank> LinuxRules: you must set the boot flag on your partition
<dotblank> LinuxRules: oh its a mac, I dunno
<DasEI> wrektjet: first install win, then ubu
<puff> Anyone know gnuplot?
<LinuxRules> where does a boot loader install?
<Nytrix> !mba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mba
<Nytrix> !mbl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mbl
<DasEI> LinuxRules: mbr
<dotblank> LinuxRules: Im pretty sure mac uses yaboot
<wrektjet> Dasei: otheriwse im in for trouble? thats what im seeing online
<rrplay> wre!mbr
<DasEI> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<puff> I'm trying to do something like the clustered barchart example here, but having problems: http://skuld.bmsc.washington.edu/people/merritt/gnuplot/
<azlon> is there a program similar to activesync that i can use bluetooth synchronization with?
<DasEI> !grub | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: please see above
<LinuxRules> well fuck, I wish it would overwrite the MBR of my primary drive if I was installing on  USB flash drive
<LinuxRules> *wouldn't
<DasEI>  wrektjet: not in trouble, but in Linux XD
<Nytrix> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<TBotNik> dotblank, DasEI: Well I heard, but have no proof, that only VMWare runs 100% of apps, where Wine and VirtualBox have disclaimers saying "Not 100%".  Any thought?
<DasEI> !language | LinuxRules
<ubottu> LinuxRules: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmygoon> How do I check the uid of a user?
<rrplay> LinuxRules: ubuntu install can install grub to mbr
<dotblank> TBotNik: VMware does not run 100% of everything, also VirtualBox does not support everything, I have tested VB with ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 (alpha) and with Windows XP
<libertarian4life> is there such thing as a "disk defragmenter" for ubuntu?
<DasEI>  TBotNik: I have good experiences both, vmware and virtual, wine is sth completely different
<Nytrix> !ubuntu9.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu9.04
<corigo3> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DasEI> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Shininggg> ubottu: still in alpha version
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rrplay> LinuxRules:  when installing to usb check to make sure you point the partitioning scheme to that drive manually
<DasEI> libertarian4life: fsck/e2fsck
<DasEI> !e2fsck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck
<DasEI> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<nickrud> jimmygoon, id <user>
<libertarian4life> thanks
<cyban> whats the name of the website with the gnome themes?
<rrplay> !themes
<nickrud> !themes | cyban
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubottu> cyban: please see above
<cyban> ah thanks
<geekening> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<dotblank> DasEI: The biggest problem I have with VirtualBox is how its kernel modules lag behind (in the repo) regualr kernel releases
<geekening> you can try that too
<libertarian4life> how would i check to make sure all appropiate GTK2 files for themes are installed correctly., I seem to get a "gtk not installed" error when i try to install some themes
<user_name> Hello. I have a wireless card issue. I asked about it about an hour ago, but I figure with the speed this channel moves there might be some new people who could help me. Anyone willing to lend a hand?
<rrplay> libertarian4life: you prob want gtk "glass" engine
<DasEI> dotblank:yes, has to be recompiled from time to time, but vmwaretols is the other side
<DasEI> tools*
<dotblank> DasEI: Oh, I thought we were talking about the host
<MK13> is there a service like pastebin only for screenshots (just for temporary reason)
<wrektjet> DasEi and ubottu - yes i was reading up on GRUB. but i cam across this statement: The basic concept involves partitioning a disk, to accommodate each planned installation, including separate partitions for data storage or backups. The partitions should be done with a Windows partitioning tool (diskpart, Disk Management), rather than a Linux tool (parted, QTparted), for the simple reason that Windows is more particular (cf. "picky") about
<wrektjet> (sorry)
<dotblank> wrektjet: Why use a windows tool to partition a disk, the linux ones are fine if not better. This only matters if you have a ssd
<TBotNik> DasEI, dotblank: Well queried the group on #vmware about version, but no response.  I get that a lot on those specialty channels.  They are usually logged in, but gone off to bed.
<DasEI> wrekjet:iwndows won't do ext-partis as ubu won't do ntfs, but dualboot is no prob, also google gparted live
<jimmygoon> How do I check what user a process is running as?
<rrplay> jimmygoon:  top or htop
<DasEI> !dualboot | wrekjet
<ubottu> wrekjet: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<z0d14k> user_name: What is your problem.  Particularly in busy channels like this, you are more likely to get help if you just post the question directly.
<CentHOGG> hi, anybody here mdadm raid0?
<jimmygoon> rrplay, is there anyway I can grep top?
<jimdb_> Linux partition managers are better than windows counterparts
<DasEI> TBotNik: what's the exact error message you get ?
<tweak66> hello. i installed an update today, and now have no internet access. i can't even ping my router.. duo booted windows to get here... help?
<dotblank> ps -Al jimmygoon,
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: I use mdadm for RAID0, RAID10, RAID5 and RAID6.  What's up?
<davewhb> ive been playing around with things like hildon desktop matchbox and onboard because i plan to implement a computer withonly touch screen input soon, however i managed to screw up the settings for all users on the system as well as any new users, the windows open full screen and no window borders, i tried uninstalling everything i could think of but i dont know how to get my settings back short of a reinstall, can anyone help?
<jimmygoon> dotblank, much appreciated.
<rrplay> jimmygoon:  see man top  -u  for users etc info
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: hi thanks. I've been trying to get an install to boot and I've been getting mdadm: no devices found for conf
<nickrud> ps -A
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: but I think I know my prob is in the initrd.img
<dotblank> CentHOGG: do you use software raid?
<CentHOGG> yeah
<CentHOGG> 1st time
<tweak66> hello. i installed an update today, and now have no internet access. i can't even ping my router.. duo booted windows to get here... help?
<CentHOGG> install
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: Did you create the raidsets during install, or did you do it manually later?
<libertarian4life> okay, did synaptic search for "gtk glass engine" all i got was- themes for gtk2 murrine engine- is this it?
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: with the installer
<dotblank> CentHOGG: I had lots of problems with software raids I wouldn't ask me :)
<CentHOGG> :)
<CentHOGG> my mdadm.conf reads funny i think
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: It usually works for me creating on install.  A couple times I have had to generate a mdadm.conf, then regenerate the initramfs.
<libertarian4life> (actual package name is "Murrine-themes")
<CentHOGG> under DEVICE it just says partitions
<dotblank> CentHOGG: make sure its by uuid cause its really really easy to get the disks out of order
<Nytrix> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wrektjet> ubottu i see on that page that when booting up the installation will help me partition the drive so that will help. although i will not install windows first b/c i dont own a copy at the moment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CentHOGG> yeah dot I think uuid is ok. I can assemble the md0 and see it, just can't boot it up
<CentHOGG> with initrd
<wrektjet> that was a joke rite?
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: mdadm  --examine  --scan --config=mdadm.conf >> ./mdadm.conf       --  Then regenerate initrd.
<dotblank> wrektjet: cfdisk is a great tool to make quick changes
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: I think I'll have to regenerate an initrd
<Nytrix> lol@wrektjet
<CentHOGG> thx
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: whats the command to regenerate too :)
<CentHOGG> total noob
<lakotajames> Has anyone been able to get the head tracking plugin for compiz to work?  I bought a webcam specifically so I could try it.
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: I tried aptitude reinstall mdadm but that flopped as well
<dotblank> lakotajames: Never had the equipment to test it
<wrektjet> noobs are the bomb
<wrektjet> <----- king noob
<CentHOGG> :)
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: Give me a minute.  I always have to look that one up.....
<Nytrix> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dotblank> A self proclaimed noob is fine, the ones posing as experts are not
<lakotajames> dotblank: oh. do you know what you are doing enough to try and help me set it up?
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: thx
<virus_> hi everyone!
<dotblank> lakotajames: Honestly, no. but I am interested in the subject
<DasEI> peniccilin, virus_
<Nytrix> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lakotajames> dotblank: oh, ok.  well, thanks anyway.
<Nytrix> wow u cant say noob?
<Huufarted> nytrix, noob is demeaning and deters people from wanting to visit if they get bashed for asking questions.
<dotblank> Nytrix: I guess so, it could be insulting and give a false representation of the ubuntu community
<Huufarted> Nytrix, everybody starts somewhere and if we talked down on the people trying to learn, where will we get our replacement 'techs' from?
<DasEI> :)
<azlon> im trying to get my bluetooth headset working. i have read the !bluetooth pages, but they dont help much... some of the files are wrong
<Huufarted> that 'noob' that asks a dumb question might be the person 6 months from now that is the only one that can answer your question, but he won't want to come back anymore.
<vijay> hello anyone know how to fix this for sudo app-get update:
<vijay> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<vijay> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> vijay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azlon> are there any deb files that will help manage a bluetooth connection?
<dotblank> vijay: please don't past blocks of text
<DasEI> azlon:apt-cache search *bluetooth*
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: update-initramfs -c -k `uname -r`
<dotblank> vijay: are you behind a proxy?
<DasEI> azlon:or use bluetooth for search of synaptic
<dieselsmoke> azlon: bluez-utils i think  apt-cache search bluetooth
<vijay> dotblank: i dont think im behind a proxy,im using a wireless connection though
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: thx. Say I did this... I reinstall, then boot with Rescue Mode, do the mdadm command, then regenerate initrd.img
<azlon> DasEI: yeah, i browsed around the bluetooth packages that are part of the sources i have listed, but couldnt find anything to help with forwarding audio to my bluetooth headphones
<dotblank> vijay: try changing to a differant mirror
<DasEI> azlon:does lspci / hwinfo find your device (I never used bt) ?
<tweak66> can someone plz help me? i updated ubuntu and now i have no internet access!
<DasEI> does
<dotblank> tweak66: is this wireless?
<Nytrix> NOT in the sense of talking down at someone, but just saying the word...like "am a noob" etc
<tweak66> no
<Nytrix> so hah! :)
<tweak66> dotblank:totally wired
<user_name> noob
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: hi, you still there?
<dotblank> tweak66: can you past the output of lspci and ifconfig into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<azlon> DasEI: yeah, i can connect to the headset, but no audio is sent to them
<Huufarted> Nytrix, it's still a channel rule that words such as that are outlawed.  They're in place for a reason so PLEASE abide by them so everybody feels welcome.
<DasEI> azlon: ..using alsa ?
<virus_> anyone use IRSSI ??
<Ghost1227> i'm trying to figure out how to set up an email account with ispconfig... when i set one up, it'll allow you to send, but when someone replies they get an error that says "no such user" anyone able to give me a hand
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: If you are willing to reinstall it may just work, but you have to reinstall.  If you go to rescue mode, regenerate the mdadm.conf, then regenerate the initramfs, try that.
<Huufarted> !ispconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ispconfig
<CentHOGG> yeah
<dotblank> DasEI: azlon: try a speaker test
<azlon> DasEI: yeah, i read some articles on how to forward it but got confused when they started talking about files i didnt have
<Nytrix> !newbie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: just to verify, if in my mdadm it just says DEVICE partitions that is messed up right?
<dotblank> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<CentHOGG> mdadm.conf
<DasEI> !alsa | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tweak66> dotblank: i could but i'd have to go start up ubuntu and come back since it's on this machine lol
<azlon> dotblank: what kind of speaker test?
<tweak66> duoboot windows
<azlon> DasEI: thanks
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: No.  That is fine.  That just tells mdadm to look at partitions instead of raw devices.
<tweak66> dotblank: i also don't get a ping reply from my router, but it works fine in windows
<dotblank> tweak66: can you connect with wireless?, I hate NIC problems
<DasEI> azlon: in alsamixer, also pull up the pcm-slider
<dotblank> tweak66: is there a ethX entry in ifconfig
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: last question. Why do you think the RAID didn't assemble automatically at boot then?
<tweak66> i don't have the cards in my stuff for wireless
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: You could check the partitions and make sure they are of type 82.
<CentHOGG> ok
<cyban> how do I switch to compiz for theme manager
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: ext3?
<azlon> DasEI: PCM is all the way up
<dotblank> cyban: simply enable normal or extra effects in the appearance dialog will do that
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: Sorry, type fd.  Type: `sudo fdisk /dev/sda` then in fdisk, hit p and make sure the partition type is Linux RAID Autodetect.
<tweak66> how do i check my ifconfig?
<CentHOGG> ok
<DasEI> azlon: in the GUI, does it show your bt-device ?
<CentHOGG> i'm doing this tomorrow :)
<z0d14k> tweak66: /sbin/ifconfig (or just ifconfig if it is in your path).
<sebsebseb> on someone else's computer Ubuntu is running slow with 3GB RAM, how can that be solved?
<CentHOGG> z0d14k: thanks for all your help
<roccity_> tweak66, sudo ifconfig -a
<tweak66> ay. i will go get my ifconfig output. hope u guys are still here in 5 mins
<azlon> DasEI: im not sure, i have Capture Device, Capture Device1 and two Input Device listed... not sure if one of those is it
<z0d14k> CentHOGG:  No problem.  As I think about it more, I would look at partition types first.  mdadm can only auto-assemble RAIDsets if they have the right partition type.
<azlon> DasEI: when i select those for audio output nothing comes out
<DasEI>  sebsebseb: check top fo what causes it (or htop)
<z0d14k> CentHOGG: Not only that, it is a _MUCH_ easier thing to check than recreating mdadm and initrd.
<DasEI> azlon: the upper right corner of the GUI, which device is listed there ?
<bangalibabu> applications are hanging so much these days. especially firefox and media players. what's the problem? what do i do?
<DasEI> !bum | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rrplay> bangalibabu:  how much memory installed ??
<bangalibabu> 512 mb
<Spanglegluppet> i have a 1st gen nonjailbroken ipod touch running the 2.2 firmware, and i want to sync it with ubuntu 8.10. any way to do this?
<rrplay> bangalibabu:  firefox generally can leak a bit
<DasEI> !ipod | Spanglegluppet
<ubottu> Spanglegluppet: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<rrplay> bangalibabu:  are you using gnome firefox and media players
<dotblank> bangalibabu: 512 isn't much but keeping firefox open for long periods of time can use up much more memory
<azlon> DasEI: hrmm... not sure what you mean? are you talking about the GUI for my audio settings or are you talking about the tooltip when i hover over my sound icon?
<DasEI> azlon: alsa-gui
<azlon> oh, hold on
<bangalibabu> gnome firefox and vlc and mplayer
<dotblank> azlon: have you tried aplay -L
<jbu311> hi all, when I go to download 8.10 64 bit version, it automatically makes me download ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso ... is that right?  I don't have an AMD processor, I have an intel core 2 quad
<rrplay> bangalibabu:  another 512 or 256 stick ill do wonders
<azlon> dotblank: ok, that listed all kinds of sound devices, but not my bluetooth
<dotblank> jbu311: Intel copied the architecture of amd64, so yes it will work
<dotblank> azlon: try aplay -l
<ryan-c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6840964 < can anyone help me with my serial io card?
<bangalibabu> i need to install more memory?
<rrplay> bangalibabu:  or try xfce or openbox wms
<Huufarted> bangalibabu, it's a good idea to install additional RAM, especially as cheap as it is nowadays.
<azlon> dotblank: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<azlon>   Subdevices: 0/1
<DasEI> bangalibabu: that works so, but is very unconvienent, other specs of that pc ?
<azlon>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<DasEI> azlon:open a terminal..
<DasEI> azlon: sudo apt-get install pastebin
<dotblank> bangalibabu: Increasing the amount of ram also increases the life of a HD by not creating virtual ram
<DasEI> azlon: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  *sorry
<Vantrax> bangalibabu, if your having issues with ubuntu running slow try xubuntu, its the same, but using XFCE which is designed for low powered computers
<bangalibabu> intel celeron D
<DasEI> azlon: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<lakotajames> anyone here know how to set up the head tracking plugin for compiz?
<DasEI> azlon: give url here
<azlon> DasEI: ok, hold on
<DasEI> bangalibabu: yes, that works, but you mussn't have to many apps running in the same time, also vm's won't work well, see top and htop, when system is laggy
<DasEI> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<DasEI> conky is a system-monitoring tool, bangalibabu
<Huufarted> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Huufarted> dasei, is conky command line or GUI based?
<DasEI> Huufarted: gui
<Huufarted> dasei, thanks.  :)
<tweak66> okay i'm back
<dotblank> Huufarted: it kinda like a desklet but very detailed
<bangalibabu> thank you all guys
<Huufarted> lol toying with htop right now.  That's awesome.
<tweak66> http://pastebin.com/m7259f1ee <---- this is almost everything i could think of. I ubdated ubuntu and now internet doesn't work. i had to boot to windows to get here. any help please?
<marko_> can someone please tell me how i can make my desktop background into a slideshow?
<DasEI> Huufarted: man nice could be from interest, also
<vijay> dotblank : thank you ,my issue fixed now
<tweak66> dotblank: http://pastebin.com/m7259f1ee
<Huufarted> DasEI, yes nice is really awesome.  I use it quite a bit.
<dotblank> tweak66: is this a static IP or dynamic?
<tweak66> dotblank: dhcp
<DasEI> marko_: right click > desk-bckgrnd > dia show
<Huufarted> tweak66, what's your default route?  netstat -rn
<rrplay> !feh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feh
<tweak66> huufarted: i would have to boot to linux to execute that command
<cyban> how do I change the theme manager to compiz?
<marko_> DasEI...huh? nothig like it
<pipegeek> So, ever since I upgraded to intrepid two months ago, I've been having this problem where qt4 apps (and openoffice) have completely blank menus.  They open, but there's no text in them at all.  This only happens when gnome is running.
<dotblank> Huufarted: or use route
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<pipegeek> I've googled around a while, and other people have experienced this, but nobody seems to know what it is.  Any ideas?
<Huufarted> tweak66, one thing that really sticks out about your pastebin is the 'operation not permitted' when you try and ping the router
<pipegeek> very, *very* irritating
<pipegeek> makes opera hard to use
<ohletmeinnowjesu> does anyone know a dvd authoring tool that will burn .uif images?
<tweak66> yes i know :( but it works when i boot to windows
<Scunizi> pipegeek: check your theme. change it to the typical gnome ubuntu default and see if you have the same problem
<pipegeek> Nuked .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf to no effect
<pipegeek> Scunizi: did
<MiniTommyBrez> START KEYLOGGER
<DasEI> marko_: right click on desktop > appearance settings > background > type  > dia show
<azlon> DasEI: http://pastebin.com/f776d66af
<Huufarted> tweak66, we need to see your default route (gateway in windows-speak).  Boot to linux and type 'netstat -an' and give us the results, please.
<Scunizi> pipegeek: did you try to create a new user and see if it happens there?
<Huufarted> tweak66, but before you do, give me a minute.
<dotblank> tweak66: before you do can you past the output of ipconfig /all
<ohletmeinnowjesu> ^bump
<marko_> iDASEI m using Ubuntu 8.10, the stuff u just mentioned doesnt seem to show up
<tweak66> yes i can dotblank
<Huufarted> tweak66, the command dotblank wants is typed in Windows, not Linux
<pipegeek> Scunizi, Aha!  (yes, I did, it does)  It happens specifically when *compiz* is running
<pipegeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977745&highlight=openoffice+compiz+font&page=3
<jonathon_> hey, i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop
<mejobloggs> i have ubuntu server, and installed ubuntu-desktop, but the desktop runs automatically when i turn the pc on. How can I set it so I have to manually start it?
<pipegeek> :( I like my eye candy
<jonathon_> ...and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<jonathon_> why would that be?
<fr500_> mejobloggs: try BUM
<Huufarted> dotblank, you thinking what I'm thinking?  No default route?
<mejobloggs> fr500_: thanks
<fr500_> mejobloggs: and well i guess there's a fancy way but i did chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<DasEI> see line 108 and following, 150 of yor paste, azlon
<jigp> hello how to upgrade skype?my skype is old 2. something
<tweak66> dotblank:http://pastebin.ca/1353289
<dotblank> Huufarted: but his windows box has one, unless he has a custom /etc/networking/interfaces it should pickup the route
<DasEI> azlon: did you check the harware list for your model ?
<jigp> 2.0.0.75
<TruthTac1> ive got ubuntu 8.04 whats the best way to upgrade to 8.10
<Huufarted> dotblank, yes but SHOULD is the key word.
<DasEI> TruthTac1: fresh install
<TruthTac1> thanks
<azlon> DasEI: hold on
<pipegeek> ugh.  Turns out it's something to do with the nvidia-glx-96 driver.  Sucks.
<Huufarted> tweak66, please boot to Ubuntu and give us the results of 'netstat -rn'
<TBotNik> DasEI: On VMW?  Let me get on that machine and I'll capture it.
<mejobloggs> if i have no graphics card, will i still be able to vnc into ubuntu desktop?
<tweak66> ok, i shall brb
<Huufarted> thank you, tweak66
<TBotNik> DasEI: Sorry had to step away a minute.
<endial> Anyone know of a way to get IE on Ubuntu  I have wine with full updates
<pipegeek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/297836
<dotblank> tweak66: Huufarted it must be a routing issue, try posting the output of "route"
<tweak66> just type route in cli?
<DasEI> TBotNik: where are you at now ?
<Huufarted> dotblank, he's already doing it
<tweak66> o ok brnb
<dotblank> Huufarted: tweak66 nvm
<danbhfive> how does one hammer out harddisk errors?  ie, how do I "repair" badblocks, or determine that the drive is dieing, or I dunno
<DasEI> !fsck
<Huufarted> dotblank, the difference with 'netstat -rn' and 'route' is that netstat -rn won't try and reverse-lookup the names on the IPs.
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dotblank> danbhfive: If your dmesg shows alot of IO errors it may indicate a failing drive
<danbhfive> I've tried fsck -cc...  but it doesnt give much info
<DasEI> danbhfive: also e2fsck
<dotblank> Huufarted: usefull to know
<danbhfive> DasEI: e2fsck is the fsck for ext*
<DasEI> danbhfive: see man e2fsck, it's an extended fsck
<danbhfive> dotblank: the problem that I'm having is that I will get lots of errors on one partition, but other partitions will be fine
<Huufarted> dotblank:  try this: 'route' and then type 'netstat -r' and compare the results
<DasEI> danbhfive: use un UNmounted partis only, f.e.: e2fsck -p /dev/whatever
<Huufarted> dotblank:  and then try 'netstat -rn' and you'll see what I mean.  I prefer it without the names and instead just the IPs
<dotblank> Huufarted: Its the same, is it an alias in bash?
<CUBeR64> i have a question, my 8.10 livecd pops out when its at the loading bar :S
<Huufarted> dotblank, not an alias, just a different command.  Identical results, though.  It's faster when it doesn't have to do a lookup, however.
<DasEI> sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; danbhfive
<dotblank> Huufarted: yes much
<DasEI> CUBeR64: checked the media for defects ?
<TBotNi1> DasEI: OK on U box now
<dotblank> CUBeR64: during shutdown or startup
<azlon> DasEI: what do you mean check the hardware list? i ran hciconfig -a and it gives me http://pastebin.com/m66aeb13
<CUBeR64> startup
<DasEI> !hardware | azlon
<mikeypizano> i hate to be a noob but can someone walk me threw making a second hdd my /home?
<ubottu> azlon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CUBeR64> and no disc errors found
<TBotNi1> DasEI: Downloaded every version of VMW from 1.00 to 1.8 but running 2.5
<dotblank> DasEI: CUBeR64 perhaps you could start by copying the entire disk to memory
<Huufarted> bah, hurry up tweak66.  :)  Getting sleepy, but don't want to leave him hanging.
<w1> ad
<default> often the /dev designations for some of my drives are changing from boot to boot... so my automounting in fstab isn't working..  what's going on?  how do I keep this from happening?
<CUBeR64> dotblank: to ram? how
<dieselsmoke> Huufarted: i think tweak needs a default gateway, route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<dotblank> Huufarted: its weird that his kernel update messed this up. He may have to pick an earlier kernel from the grub menu and version lock it
<DasEI> TBotNi1:(ibex I assume) get the latest vmwareplayer from their website and install it
<KDB9000> I need some help right away. My cat jumped up on my lap when I had my laptop in my lap and managed to press the shift and delete key followed by enter and deleted my timesheet excel document
<Huufarted> dieselsmoke, I think so as well, but he's finding out right now.  Didn't want to have him add the gw until we were sure it was screwed up.
<acegikmo> Ok, question: anyone using evolution to synch to google calendar?
<nickrud> default, use UUID's for identifying partions in fstab rather than the /dev
<KDB9000> is there any way I can recover it?
<dieselsmoke> Huufarted: good thinking.
<dotblank> CUBeR64: I am not familiar with all the boot options but I believe it is possible
<wrektjet> if a particular piece of hardware isnt listed on the hardware list it doesnt necc mean it wont work rite?
<mikeypizano> man why does gparted make my system crawl but on lived it never does
<DasEI> TBotNi1 : (ibex)
<Scunizi> acegikmo: I only have it working one direction.. down into my pc but not up to google.
<CUBeR64> dotblank: k, ill give it a whirl, thanks
<Huufarted> dieselsmoke, I work support for a company quite a bit and when you throw too much tech at people their head explodes and ugly things happen to servers.  :)
<dieselsmoke> Huufarted: this is true.
<acegikmo> I've got it going with evolution's new "google calendar" setting, but when I go offline it doesn't display anymore :(
<error404notfound> anyone has idea what could be wrong : http://pastebin.com/m54f00ea8
<TBotNi1> DasEI: Right now VMW is not working at all on U Box.  Time/Load Icon comes up for a while 2-3 mins, then goes away, but no session.
<KDB9000> is there anyway to recover a document that has been deleted using shift+delete? I know it is perminate delete but I believe there are programs to recover perminately deleted files in windows, but i don't know for ubuntu
<DasEI> TBotNi1: gcc installed ?
<cyban> anyone able to tell me how to start Compiz when system starts?
<nickrud> !undelete | KDB9000
<ubottu> KDB9000: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DasEI> sudo apt-get install build-essential g++ g++-4.3 gcc gcc-4.3 libstdc++6-4.3-dev  , TBotNi1
<Supermm> after you record on alien area , how do you play or get the list of demos /
<Supermm> ?
<danbhfive> Supermm: I think its just /play name
<Supermm> danbhfive: just like Q3?
<TBotNi1> DasEI: Been following 2 HOWTOs and have thread posted on my results at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6822613#post6822613
<cjae> how do you edit bug report again? I dont see the edit button
<danbhfive> Supermm: isn't alien arena Quake3 based?
<nickrud> DasEI, build-essential will pull all that other stuff as well
<wrektjet> could s/o tell me what "Will hang loading "nvdia" using 177.82 drivers as Jan-2-2009 " means?
<tweak66> dotblank:huufarted:http://pastebin.ca/1353303
<Huufarted> tweak66! Whatcha got for us?
<tweak66> :)
<nickrud> wrektjet, it means don't use 177.82 drivers with whatever hangs ;)
<Huufarted> slow site, give me a sec
<CUBeR64> dotblank: issue solved, thank you :)
<tweak66> np
<DasEI> nickrud: good to know
<wrektjet> hangs means freezes up?
<Huufarted> tweak66, you are going to want to kill me.  I meant to have you type 'netstat -rn'
<tweak66> hahaha
<nihilist> high
<Supermm> danbhfive yes
<FaMott> !killall5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall5
<FaMott> huh.
<tweak66> as long as u stick around it's ok
<nihilist> i cannot run gadmin-proftpd segfault
<DasEI> TBotNi1: you now that the player doesn't build vm's ?
<Huufarted> tweak66, I am sticking around, but not for too much longer.  Get to it
<dotblank> Huufarted: tweak66 lol perhaps route would have been better...
<Huufarted> tweak66, you can blame me, though.  dotblank, we need to see the IPs, not the names, though.
<tweak66> ok so type route?
<cjae> how do I edit my bug report again don't see the button
<Huufarted> tweak66:  route -n
<Supermm> danbhfive: I tried /record apple, said it was recording.  Then I /quit and reopened it, and now it wont /play apple
<dotblank> Huufarted: true
<wrektjet> is there a more idiot-level ubuntu room?
<tweak66> rount -n ok
<Huufarted> tweak66, dotblank:  'route -n' and 'netstat -rn' are the same thing
<cjae> found it
<nickrud> wrektjet, this is it :) and I missed your earlier, hang usually means freeze
<Huufarted> tweak66, route not rount
<dotblank> tweak66: Huufarted If all else fails you could try selecting an older kernel from the grub menu
<nickrud> !who wrektjet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who wrektjet
<Huufarted> go go go
<nickrud> !who | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEI> wrektjet: ubu is always smart, /list for channel list, #ubuntu-beginners, I think
<tweak66> dotblank: i have.. :( all the way back to the first one
<Huufarted> tweak66, go go go.  :)  It's late here
<dotblank> tweak66: did compile your own drivers?
<danbhfive> Supermm: I used to use /stop to stop the recording.  I kinda forget how I got it to play.  I thought it was just /play.  But thats all I remember.  Maybe /quit causes the recording to be discarded?
<Huufarted> dotblank, wait.  one thing at a time bud.
<TBotNi1> DasEI: Catch you on flip, off 2 bed. Have 6am wakeup.
<DasEI> TBotNi1: did build essential help out ?
<DasEI> TBotNi1: k, I'm making through, see ya
<Huufarted> dotblank, we're going to make his head explode.  :)
<pipegeek> For the record, 'option "RenderAccel" "false"' fixed the problem.  Don't mind the slight 2d rendering performance hit
<dotblank> Huufarted: if the kernel doesn't matter maybe its something in modules-restricted?
<pipegeek> it's a crappy card anyway
<Huufarted> dotblank, I don't know.  That's out of my scope.
<Supermm> danbhfive: perhaps.  I'll try stop.  I also notice the repo one isn't the latest one (as with most programs :-\ )
<wrektjet> ok thanks everyone for the help tonight. i will hopefully succeed in my project to utilize linux.
<dotblank> Huufarted: He may have to blacklist his current driver
<Huufarted> dotblank, I'm a network guy and BASIC linux guy.  I know a little about a lot and a lot about a little, but not a lot about a lot.  :)
<squarebracket> if i have two directories, is there a way to show the contents of both in a different folder? (like using links or something)
<DasEI> Huufarted: dotblank : works the other way round too, like a remark like mine in a support channel :D
<dotblank> Huufarted: studying for my CCNA
<Huufarted> dotblank, kudos to you.  I've heard Cisco certs are tough stuff.
<dotblank> Huufarted: It took a CCENT but I thought it was harder then it was almost got 100%, but subnets are huge in it
<Supermm> danbhfive: that didn't work either.
<dotblank> Huufarted: OSPF, MPLS, Frame-relay, cdp, VTP, and trunking might explode this channel :)
<tweak66> huufarted:dotblank:http://pastebin.ca/1353308
<Huufarted> tweak66, is 192.168.0.1 your router?
<tweak66> huufarted:yes
<dotblank> Huufarted: Whats an APICA address doing in there?
<Huufarted> dotblank: I was wondering the same.  My wireless pulls that subnet when I screw up the connection encryption
<dotblank> Huufarted: usually that address is only used if it can't find an address
<Huufarted> dotblank, but mine's got it as well
<dotblank> Huufarted: mine doesn't
<Huufarted> dotblank, i have 2 NICs in mine, one does not have a connection.  That's probably why.
<dotblank> Huufarted: wait yes I do
<Huufarted> dotblank:  lol
<cjae> what can I use to see if a specific app has memory leak?
<dotblank> Huufarted: but that metric will make it never come into efect
<Huufarted> dotblank, that's correct
<dotblank> tweak66: do you have a firewall on that linux pc? or have you used iptables?
<Huufarted> tweak66, I'm at a loss.  Your network settings themselves look good to go
<tweak66> dotblank: nope
<Huufarted> tweak66, dotblank, dieselsmoke, good night.  I'm out for tonight.  Tweak66, I apologize, but those are all of the ideas I have.
<tweak66> thank you huu
<dotblank> tweak66: do you have shorewal
<tweak66> never heard of it dotblank
<mkokotovich> Does anyone here know a lot about modprobe? Especially the process it uses to select which module to choose if there are two present?
<tweak66> i really don't wanna try re-installing and get the same problem..
<madhatter1> Hey everyone.. Sorry if this isnt allowed, but my friend is getting rid of a lot of servers in his datacenter and asked me to pass along the list to friends if they were interested.  http://maddhat.com/etc/forums/Server_Sale_March_2009.pdf   I was thinking of building a vmware lab with ubuntu distros running to test network security on one.. ive always wanted to try ubuntu on decent server equipment :-)
<cjae> !leak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leak
<mkokotovich> I'm trying to use madwifi ath_pci, and modprobe keeps loading the kernel version, not my compiled one
<Huufarted> !spam | madhatter1
<ubottu> madhatter1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<dotblank> tweak66: hmm it must be iptables or somthing
<tweak66> i don't know what those are lol
<Cpudan80> anybody know how to set the mime type of a file?
<StevenX> Hello, i would like to know how I can set up Ubuntu so that I can see my NTFS hard drive from boot-up. i can see it now only after I choose it in "Places," and then it is on for the entire time, but not before.
<tweak66> dotblank: should i try and see if the ubuntu livecd boots and gives me internet access? i bet it does...
<nickrud> !fstab | StevenX (you'd set it up in this file, so it mounts on boot)
<ubottu> StevenX (you'd set it up in this file, so it mounts on boot): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<niku> StevenX, the easiest way is to open up a file called the /etc/mtab and look for the line with the name of your ntfs drive. Copy this line and then paste it into the end of the /etc/fstab file. This will do it for you.
<StevenX> niku, thank you very very much.
<dotblank> tweak66: try running these commands "sudo iptables -F"
<niku> np.
<nickrud> StevenX, the only thing I'd say extra over niku is using the UUID instead of the /dev/<device> notation in the mount line
<dotblank> tweak66: and h/o im building the next command
<tweak66> dotblank: ok, i will brb
<tweak66> o ok lol
<boingboing> hello.
<dft> !UUID|StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<StevenX> nickrud, and where would I be able to find the UUID?
<dotblank> tweak66: wait
<StevenX> hehe. thanks dft
<nickrud> StevenX, see above :) and the fstab page has some info as well
<dft> StevenX: nikrud is right about UUID'
<dft> I use it with all my usb sticks
<dft> much more reliable
<kraut> moin
<dotblank> tweak66: also run this 'sudo echo "auto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp" > /etc/networking/interfaces'
<nickrud> but I'm going to try to remember that mtab advice, a nice quick way to get a default line
<gishaust> Is the a ubuntu that  I can install on my two gig flash drive so I can run ubuntu  in virtual environment so that I do have to restart my windows machine at school
<dotblank> tweak66: also come back with output from lsmod
<boingboing> I'm using an Acer Aspire 5570 laptop that runs on Intrepid. I've installed wifi-radar on it and I can now detect wireless networks. The problem is, while I can connect to the network, I can't visit websites. Please help me. Thanks a lot!
<StevenX> ok. I found the mtab with the line i need to add to fstab: "/dev/sda1 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"
<nickrud> !usb | gishaust
<ubottu> gishaust: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<StevenX> Now i will replace "/dev/sda1" with the UUID.
<dotblank> tweak66: thats all
<gishaust> thanks alot
<tweak66> dotblank: so just type lsmod?
<dotblank> tweak66: or lsmod > textfile.txt if you want to save it
<tweak66> ok brb
<StevenX> nickrud, when adding to fstab (no worries, already made a backup), should I add "F224B35424B31B15 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"
<StevenX> or should I add UUID=F224B35424B31B15 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<nickrud> StevenX, (backspacing) second version
<StevenX> nickrud, sorry, what?
<nickrud> the second line you gave, with UUID=
<StevenX> StevenX, oh, got it. Thanks. didn't get the (backspacing)
<StevenX> right.
<StevenX> thanks agian. gonna restart see if it works.
<StevenX> much thanks everyone that helped!
<nickrud> StevenX, no restart needed
<nickrud> StevenX, unmount it, then run    sudo mount -a
<Guest42490> if i use non propriatory drivers for radeon and compiz video flickers anyone know why
<Flynsarmy> After a while of my laptop being turned on, some programs no longer have sound. how do i restart pulseaudio? I tried sudo killall pulseaudio then pulseaudio but i get 'Operation not permitted'. Same if i tried sudo pulseaudio
<paul68> is there a program that allows me to check which ports on the network are open?
<unr3a1> hey all
<Flynsarmy> Sudo pulseaudio returns 'Failed to find original dlopen loader. This program is not intended to be run as root. Error opening PCM deivce - device or resource busy
<unr3a1> how do I edit a gnome menu item to run as sudo?
<dieselsmoke> paul68: in a terminal, netstat -tunap
<unr3a1> like what do I put in the command properties of the menu item so that it promts me for a root password to run the app as root?
<dotblank> unr3a1: instead of sudo use gksu
<unr3a1> ah
<unr3a1> ok
<sebsebseb> Guest42490:  ATI or Nivdia?
<dotblank> sebsebseb: nvidia
<dotblank> sebsebseb: whoops thought if you were asking wich is better
<unr3a1> dotblank: thank you
<unr3a1> dotblank: that worked for me
<paul68> dieselsmoke: thanks perhaps you can help me with the next question to my boss is using a proxy server and blocked all ports, I had to ask him to get access to port 8001 for example to use konversation is there a way that I could use this port to connect through ssh?
<tweak66> dotblank: http://pastebin.ca/1353322
<dieselsmoke> paul68: not without the admin changing the default ssh port.
<dotblank> tweak66: you seem to be running some form of nat
<TruthTac1> what do i open a bin file in linux with
<tweak66> nat?
<tweak66> dotblank: nat?
<dotblank> tweak66: Network Address Translation, its what routers use to allow mult. IP addresses on one public IP
<dotblank> tweak66: do you have any form network sharing enabled?
<tweak66> dotblank: nope i do not. if i do network share, it's ftp
<quibbler> TruthTac1: make it executable and double click it
<dieselsmoke> TruthTac1: chmod 755 filename.bin, then ./filename.bin  -all from the terminal in the bin's directory.
<TruthTac1> thanks
<dotblank> tweak66: This seems to be a common problem for shorewal users. that program seems to install those modules that use nat
<dieselsmoke> TruthTac1: quibbler's will work too.
<tweak66> dotblank:  hm... so what do i do? lol,, i find it strange that windows will accept it and linux will not
<dotblank> tweak66: ok
<dotblank> tweak66: two commands
<dotblank> tweak66: sudo apt-get remove shorewall (if it removes somthing then that was the problem)
<Unirgy> is there an app that tracks cpu processes/windows over time and gives some kind of report of what was used?
<dotblank> tweak66: 'sudo echo -e "auto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp" > /etc/networking/interfaces' notice the "-e" forgot that last time
<pl1> unirgy: top
<Unirgy> pl1: that doesn't remember window title changes
<pl1> oh..
<Unirgy> i'm talking about something like procrastitracker
<Unirgy> but it's for windows
<dotblank> tweak66: if it removes shorewall then restart and it should all work
<tweak66> dotblank: okay. i will do this. so this line just like that: sudo echo -e "auto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp" > /etc/networking/interfaces
<dotblank> tweak66: yes
<tweak66> dotblank: thank you. brb
<paul68> dieselsmoke: the default port of ssh is port 22, the goal here is to go to my free adress at dyndns and use port 8001 to get connected to my pc at home however It doesn.t allow me to do so?
<NDS|Brandon> wow, nice big channel
<dotblank> NDS|Brandon: yup
<dft> jeezuz, huge update just released for hardy
<dft> NDS|Brandon: that's what she said...hey O!
<NDS|Brandon> Can anyone tell me of any compatibily issues with a Dell Optiplex GX270
<NDS|Brandon> I have tried three Linux Distros
<NDS|Brandon> But non have worked
<dft> where have they failed?
<squarebracket> ls | if [ -h ]; then echo $(what goes here); fi;
<NDS|Brandon> As tehy are starting up to the desktop
<H3l1c0pt3r> NDS|Brandon: the other distros arent as user friendly as ubuntu
<dotblank> NDS|Brandon: odd i ws going to try that tomorrow, i got a livecd of fedora to work though
<NDS|Brandon> It was Mint and Fedora
<NDS|Brandon> and they froze at the same place
<dft> You'll probably have more luck with this distro
<NDS|Brandon> it was like Sector 34564 or something
<dft> during installation?
<NDS|Brandon> Ok, Ill try this one too.
 * NDS|Brandon hopes
<dotblank> NDS|Brandon: the problem i had with fedora is that it was setting the res to high and has some issues with the gfx card
<NDS|Brandon> No
<H3l1c0pt3r> hdd failure?
<NDS|Brandon> as it was booting, past the splash screen, but before the desktop
<nihilist> cool
<NDS|Brandon> No
<NDS|Brandon> Its a good HDD
<nihilist> i fixed the proglem with bprftpdp
<nihilist> gproftpd
<NDS|Brandon> errr, newbs terms?
<nihilist> the problem was the lazy packet watcher didnt update to the actual package from the writer of the software
<NDS|Brandon> :| still not helping
 * NDS|Brandon wishes PC's came preinstalled with Linux
<dft> NDS|Brandon: all "pnp" settings in the bios are disabled?
<dft> NDS|Brandon: they do
<H3l1c0pt3r> NDS|Brandon: they do, go to www.dell.com
<NDS|Brandon> I think so
<dft> Acer Aspire ONe, and flavours of Dell hw as well
<NDS|Brandon> H3l1c0pt3r: I meant I wish they all did
<H3l1c0pt3r> NDS|Brandon: that would never happen, linux is free and computer companies get money to have windows pre installed
<NDS|Brandon> Its so much better than Windows :|
<NDS|Brandon> I am allowed to wish :D
<H3l1c0pt3r> glad you feel that way
<dotblank> NDS|Brandon: your best bet is netbooks
<DigitalKiwi> my laptop came with ubuntu
<dotblank> DigitalKiwi: system76?
<NDS|Brandon> I am going to try Ubuntu and if that doesnt work, I will be back :)
<DigitalKiwi> dell xps m1530
<DigitalKiwi> but i deleted it and installed arch \o/
<NDS|Brandon> Hmmm.... My HDD wouldnt need free space for the Live CD would it?
<dotblank> NDS|Brandon: no, but needs ram
<H3l1c0pt3r> NDS|Brandon: live cd runs off the cd, the rest is just ram
<NDS|Brandon> 1.5 GB of it
<NDS|Brandon> So that should work :|
<H3l1c0pt3r> right
<H3l1c0pt3r> default linux needs less resources than windows to run
<NDS|Brandon> And it still goes faster ^-^
<DigitalKiwi> H3l1c0pt3r: wut?
<DigitalKiwi> maybe default ubuntu...
<dotblank> XP compared to ubuntu is unbelievable. Ubuntu is sooo much faster
<NDS|Brandon> Ubuntu asks for 256
<NDS|Brandon> XP asks for like 512
<tweak66> dotblank: http://pastebin.com/m57ce6218
<dotblank> tweak66: how goes?
<tweak66> not good lol
<dotblank> tweak66: :(
<bigjagolo> i have a new 4gb ram 220gb hd laptop
<dotblank> tweak66: the linux live cd shold work though
<bigjagolo> whats the recommended swap siz ?
<NDS|Brandon> 512
<NDS|Brandon> mb
<Cyrano_De> anyone ever see an 8.10 install that would not let you change password?
<bigjagolo> really? someone told me about 5gb
<tweak66> hm.. yeah it should. i wonder what the issue is.. :(
<DigitalKiwi> are you planning to suspsend to disk?
<nihilist> just type passwd
<nihilist> sudo passwd or something
<bigjagolo> DigitalKiwi: meaning hybernate etc?
<DigitalKiwi> not etc but yes hibernate
<bigjagolo> DigitalKiwi: then yes
<dotblank> tweak66: some software is messing this up, don't know what
<tweak66> dotblank:hm.. yeah it should. i wonder what the issue is.. :(
<DigitalKiwi> then make it something over 4 gig
<bigjagolo> k,  lucky number 7?
<tweak66> hm.. should i re-install?
<bigjagolo> 7gb ok ?
<DigitalKiwi> 4.2-4.5 or something
<dotblank> tweak66: yes, but make sure it wrks in live
<Cyrano_De> when I type passwd and type my current password it imediatly returns with password changed but does not change it
<bigjagolo> ok thanks
<otg> kikuikyuj
<otg> hgfgfbvdghbgh
<Cyrano_De> sudo passwd username does the same.
<tweak66> oaky i will do... :(:( let u know how it turns out
<bazhang> otg, english here
<otg> 78
<dotblank> tweak66: I hate having to reinstall linux.. its such a rare event for me now
<Cyrano_De> so I need to change my password as it has expired everywhere but the system will not allow it.
<Myrtti> bigjagolo: swap size should be the atleast the same as your ram, if you plan to hibernate your computer
<ubuntugeek> how do I retreve my menus ...they have disappeared Alt+F2 does'nt work
<dotblank> ubuntugeek: are you using compiz?
<ubuntugeek> no
<dotblank> ubuntugeek: try logging back in with ctl+backspace
<mike> flicker video and compix
<Myrtti> bigjagolo: my rule of thumb: swap is double the amount of RAM up until 2G RAM, >2GB as much as RAM
<Johnn``> i have a question... i have ubuntu 8.04 installed with the GNOME desktop enviroment.. id like to know if i can install xfce as optional desktop envirment alongside gnome??
<Cyrano_De> any ideas?
<quibbler> NDS|Brandon: read this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/57454  and try the alternate iso cd from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Cyrano_De> john yes
<Johnn``> how do i do this?
<Johnn``> through apt-get?? aptitutde??
<ubuntugeek> tried that didn't work either
<Cyrano_De> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Johnn``> okay when i do this and its installed
<Johnn``> how do i change between them?
<dotblank> ubuntugeek: have you tried deleting your panal config files?
<Matthias`> hey guys, can someone tell me the line to create a SSH socks5 tunnel on my dedicated server? (so i can use 127.0.0.1:7777 as a socks5 ip/port on my own pc)
<Cyrano_De> at the login screen there will be a session menu.
<Cyrano_De> select xfce from that and login
<Johnn``> okay
<Johnn``> right now
<Johnn``> i have the login screen disabled
<Johnn``> will it still work or do i need to reenable it?
<Cyrano_De> gdm will ask if you want to make it default or just this once.
<Johnn``> oh okay
<Johnn``> i bet it would be easier to just renable the login right?
<Cyrano_De> you need to reenable it.
<Johnn``> okay then
<dotblank> ubuntugeek: try this rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel/*
<Cyrano_De> generally speaking auto logins should be avoided
<Matthias`> hey guys, can someone tell me the line to create a SSH socks5 tunnel on my dedicated server? (so i can use 127.0.0.1:7777 as a socks5 ip/port on my own pc)
<Johnn``> i kno but since im the only one using this i usually have it disabled
<Johnn``> but i can see why its important
<Johnn``> ty
<quibbler> ubuntugeek: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41640
<Cyrano_De> yw
<Cyrano_De> ah well guess i will have to digg into pam.
<dinesh372> ubuntu 8.10 came with tclx8.3 i want to install 8.4 version
<dinesh372> ubuntu 8.10 came with tclx8.3 i want to install 8.4 version  how can i get 8.4 version
<Cyrano_De> I may cheat and copy my /etc.shadow entry from another system this time around.
<default> where does synaptic save the deb files?
<ubuntugeek> i'll try that one later . I recovered main menu but it includes places and system
<david__> why hello all
<quibbler> default: /var/cache/apt/archives
<default> thanks
<david__> anyone mind answering a quick question for me?
<quibbler> !ask | david__
<ubottu> david__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<david__> in my update manager it says i have 261 updates but when i go to update it updates about 2 of them and then stops
<ericstewart> I'm attempting to build glibc 2.18.4. I'm getting the following error
<ericstewart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126586/
<david__> then i get this message W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-base_5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<ericstewart> using ./configure --prefix=/usr/local --with-libiconv
<hechu> david__, maybe your repository is updating or something, try to change another one.
<cjae> !recordradio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordradio
<cjae> !info recordradio
<ubottu> Package recordradio does not exist in intrepid
<cjae> &%$%^$^&
<cjae> what else can I use to make amarok use streamripper?
<ericstewart> I've build and installed libiconv twice and verified it exists in /usr/local/lib
<akhil_> I want to write an application which saves any text that i receive on gnome-phone-manager. Is there any easy way to do it? Specifically i want to know how to extract text appearing on some windows.
<IdentifyTarget> how can I use apt to install packages that have been updated but aren't in the repository?
<quibbler> david__: maybe change your update server and try again
<Nastya`> good day! Could you help me with 2-monitor's problem?  It output my presentation on full screen mode one half of slide in one monitor and another in secound. How can I output full screen mode only in one monitor?
<dft> !AD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AD
<hechu> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dft> !Active Directory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dft> !ActiveDirectory
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Seveas> !ad is <alias> activedirectory
<mreynold> Hey all.  I've been running 8.04 for a while, using mdadm + USB attached drives (raid-1).  I fixed a prior issue with the USB drives not spinning up in time by adding rootdelay=30 to my boot params.  After recently upgrading (I added 2 new drives, created a new array) and rebooting, it seems like rootdelay isn't waiting the requisite 30 seconds like it used (also upgraded my kernel).
<mreynold> Has rootdelay been deprecated or is there another work-around I should be using?
<SaLiFa> hey guys i need some help
<michael> Hello, does anyone know of a way to easily make a single pdf from a folder of 300+ jpegs?
<SaLiFa> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 - but i used to have ubuntu 7.04 before(which isnt upgradeable) - so i formatted the harddrive and installed 8.10 - but the problem is that the bootmanager wasnt installed with the 8.10 installation - so i cant choose which os i want to boot up - i would like to use the vista boot manager which is why i didnt install the ubuntu boot manager - so now whenever i start my comp it says the boot manager doesnt 
<NDS|Brandon> Anyone have a website that lists the compatability?
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<NDS|Brandon> wow, only one OP
<NDS|Brandon> and its a bot :D
<DigitalKiwi> start doing stuff to get banned and see if your hypothesis stands true
<Seveas> (it does not :))
<SaLiFa> so.. can anyone help me out?
<rww> NDS|Brandon: #ubuntu operators don't op themselves unless they're in the middle of doing op stuff. There are some here :)
<Flannel> NDS|Brandon: That's freenode policy, by the way.
<NDS|Brandon> oh
<michael> SaLiFa what are the advantages of the vista boot manager vs grub?
 * NDS|Brandon has been on quakenet to long
<Seveas> SaLiFa, if you didn't install grub *anywhere*, you cannot boot ubuntu. The vista bootloader is only smart enough to start another bootloader, not a linux kernel
<bohemian_> hello
<bohemian_> i am installing the driver for my vga
<bohemian_> but i get the ff error:  Error: cannot find header matching kernel version 2.6.27-11-generic
<SaLiFa> i would just like one bootloder not 2 - so i didnt install grub - but... is there a way for me to install grub without having to completely reinstall ubuntu?
<quibbler> !grub | SaLiFa
<ubottu> SaLiFa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<simplexio> SaLiFa: yes.
<endial> Anyone in here play WoW on ubuntu by chance?
<bohemian_> i use ubuntu 8.10 with the latest kernel upgrade installed
<SaLiFa> okay so i need the live cd...
<tarelerulz> I am working with dolphin the file manager and the one feature I liked about it was the tab feature  . It does not seem to have that anymore do any of you know how to get it back ?
<kaushal> hi
<bohemian_> what mus be the ptoblem with this error: Error: cannot find header matching kernel version 2.6.27-11-generic
<kaushal> is there a way i can ping a particular request for half an hour
<SaLiFa> i just downloaded the standard 8.10 installation cd - do i have to have the live cd to reinstall grub?
<Seveas> bohemian_, the problem is that you're manually installing video drivers, which is only required in very rare cases
<michael> I think you can install grub off the live cd without fully completing the install
<michael> of ubuntu
<quibbler> SaLiFa: yes
<ArmedKing> What is the best replacement for VMware in buntu?
<simplexio> SaLiFa: probably yes. you need a way to boot into linux
<rww> ArmedKing: Virtualbox
<NDS|Brandon> Micheal = MichealPW ?
<SaLiFa> lool that sux - alright ill have to have my friend burn it - thx guys
<ArmedKing> rww, thanks a lot for the quick response. I'll check it out right away
<quibbler> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ZykoticK9> ArmedKing, be sure your getting VB 2.1
<Seveas> ArmedKing, vmware :) (but yeah, virtualbox is decent too)
<ArmedKing> Itś not for running Windows ;-) so i think Virtual box will do fine
<bohemian_> Seveas: it's the only driver provided with the machine on linux option
<ZykoticK9> ArmedKing, Windows (including 7) runs great in VB???
<bohemian_> is this because the installer might be RPM package?
<q0_0p> how do i get f7-f12 screens back
<Seveas> bohemian_, ubuntu includes drivers for all video cards. Which card is it?
<q0_0p> when pressing ctrl+alt f7
<tarelerulz> armedking virtual box is great.  I would not recommend running yahoo messenger in it .  Voice will not work. It odn't fo me
<LambdaGuy> Is there a trick to install Ubuntu on an Imac's USB external drive
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: yeah it works quite well
<ArmedKing> tarelerulz, Oke i will keep that in mind
<bohemian_> Seveas: actually it's a Glaive POS, i need to install the agp driver properly so i can also install the touchscreen capability (w/c is also a problem as included driver are RPM packages only)
<azlon> how can i make a file? i tried make and makefile
<DVS01> touch
<azlon> ah, thanks!
<Rafase_282> Hello
<Rafase_282> I'm having trouble installing some apps
<grendal_prime> is there a touchpad control system like the macbook?
<bohemian_> DVS01: you have an idea how to install touchkit on ubuntu?
<Rafase_282> Failed to fetch http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/ucf/ucf_3.0011_all.deb  404 Not Found
<Rafase_282> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DVS01> havent tried
<grendal_prime> i forget what they call it
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, ArmedKing the only thing that VirtualBox is REALLY missing, is a way to start VMs on boot, right now there is no way to do it in the program and the only init.d scripts I have tried using have all had some sort of difficulty or another... hopefully in the next version.
<Rafase_282> apt-get install tightvncserver
<rww> Rafase_282: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<endial_> anyone play wow on ubuntu by chance?
<SaLiFa> hey guys using this website : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub : im trying to restore grub - but at step 4 - i keep getting error 15: file not found - after trying /boot and /grub - what other folders could it be in?
<Rafase_282> i'm using debian lenny
<Rafase_282> from my phone
<rww> Rafase_282: ask in #debian then. This channel is only for Ubuntu tech support.
<ArmedKing> ZykoticK9, Yeah to be honest that would be great because i am running 2 screens.
<bazhang> Rafase_282, then go to #debian
<grendal_prime> Rafase_282: what phone?
<ericstewart> I'm trying to build and install glibc 2.18.4 on ubuntu server 8.10. During make I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126586/
<ZykoticK9> ArmedKing, oh you could start a VM easily enough on Login, it's on bootup that it's more challenging - if you wanted it to start when you log in you could simply add an appropriate shortcut into Preferences / Session
<Rafase_282> HTC Dream
<paranoid_ndroid> why doesn't GNOME support window tiling?
<quibbler> SaLiFa: /boot/grub
<ArmedKing> ZykoticK9, Awsome!
<Jello> Can anyone give me some quick help on ubuntu hardy server, setting up vsftpd?  I can connect to the server and it performs the list command, but there are no directories listed. (sorry if this is stupid, I'm new)
<grendal_prime> ZykoticK9:  I think you need to lookinto headless setup
<ZykoticK9> grendal_prime, yes that is requirement #1 (i've got several headless working great), it's the #2 adding it to init.d that becomes more tricky
<mejobloggs> I'm VNCing to ubuntu from Windows, and the vnc window is really small. How do I make it bigger? Is it dependent on the resolution of ubuntu desktop?
<jigp> hello how to upgrade skype 2.0 to 3?
<simplexio> mejobloggs: i think it depends desktop resolution, but attleast tighvnc for windows had option to resize and zoom
<q0_0p> im connected through wifi right now; is there a way i can share my internet connection through my ethernet?
<mejobloggs> hm ok, I tried following a tutorial of changing screen res, and it didnt work (not on vnc or the ubuntu screen)
<ZykoticK9> jigp, i don't think skype 3 is available for linux yet...
<user296> my usb mouse is not recognised when I plug it in during a session. However, if I reboot or logout & log back in it works fine. does anyone know how to get ubuntu to rescan hardware manually?
<simplexio> user296: sessions as X session
<user296> simplexio: sorry, I don't understand. Could you explain more?
<simplexio> user296: when you are that GrafigalUserInterface also know as X windowin system
<user296> simplexio: yes ... I have the graphical interface. Just no mouse support unless I restart the session
<ary> ae
<simplexio> user296: my best quess is that you can fix problem adding all relevant mouse setup data into xorg.conf, problem probably is that X scans hardware and configures it at start
<azlon> i am setting up ZSNES and a WiiMote
<hechu> !repostory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repostory
<hechu> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<azlon> i have them working together now, but I would like to create a file that runs the command to connect my wiimote, then when it is found launch zsnes... is that somewhat easy to do?
<reisi> any ideas on how to install somehow recent java 6 *headless* on ubuntu server 8.04?
<user296> simplexio: thanks
<ZykoticK9> azlon you could run something like "<command to run wiimote> && zsnes" this would wait until wiimote command ran successfully then run zsnes, just a suggestion...
<azlon> ZykoticK9: thanks, ill give it a shot
<quibbler> user296: read this is a forum: Ubuntu doesn't detect new USB drive automatically. I did a couple of 'lsusb' from terminal and normally your new USB mouse shows on the 2nd lsusb. If you see the mouse on lsusb output, you'll be able to use it.
<tsrk> I have two machines.  When I try to SSH from one to the other, the login is incredibly slow (takes about 5 seconds for the password prompt to appear).  When I SSH to any other machine it works fine.  When I ssh to the server from any other machine it works fine.  This problem only occurs with this combination of client and server.  What on earth could be causing this?
<Seveas> tsrk, reverse dns slowness/failure
<azlon> ZykoticK9: that didnt quite work because the wiimote command is running the whole time i am using the wiimote
<ZykoticK9> azlon, ummmm, that's a little more complicated -- not sure man, good luck
<hechu> tsrk, refer to here may helpful: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050329185832952
<tsrk> Seveas, that's what i was thinking but why would it not happen with other machines on the network then?
<azlon> ZykoticK9: when the controller connects it returns "Ready"... im sure that is in the programs and no way to recognize when its ready
<hechu> tsrk, it's related with reverse DNS.
<azlon> its cool, thanks
<Seveas> tsrk, they might not be caring about it or have the info cached
<p1oooop> hi, I need some help with m4
<tsrk> hechu, Seveas, also i forgot to note that this used to work fine (immediately connect)
<p1oooop> anyone?
<tsrk> and the configurations on all the machines should be identical (i've made no changes)
<ZykoticK9> azlon, perhaps you could work a "sleep X" into it?  like "command to run wiimote> & sleep 10 && zsnes" just adjust the sleep amount to be however long it takes to get the Wiimote "Ready"
<quibbler> p1oooop: more info?
<azlon> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<p1oooop> quibbler: well, I installed m4 so I can use flex, but when installing flex, it says m4 isn't installed
<Seveas> tsrk, when you login on that machine and do 'host ip.from.connecting.box', does that give info quickly?
<StyleSheep> halp! everytime i start gnome-appearance-settings my X crashes
<Seveas> StyleSheep, it's a conspiracy to make everyones desktop look the same and be unchangable :)
<StyleSheep> doesnt matter if i go to System->Settings->Appearance or rightclick the desktop->Change Wallpaper...
<Seveas> StyleSheep, that'll be part 2 of the plan ;)
<tsrk> Seveas, no, it's an internal ip
<ilovewendydarlin> ???
<StyleSheep> Seveas, *lol* i didnt want to change anything, it just started today with an old theme
<Seveas> tsrk, then add it to /etc/hosts and see if that helps?
<StyleSheep> Seveas,  and i wanted to change it back
<p1oooop> quibbler: you there?
<StyleSheep> didnt find anything useful on google...
<Seveas> StyleSheep, as you might guess, I have no clue what's going on there. Maybe there's something useful in your Xorg.0.log?
<tsrk> Seveas, ok, i'll try that, but why would it only effect this one combination?
<quibbler> p1oooop: how are you installing
<alan> I am having trouble running apps from Ubuntu
<p1oooop> quibbler: I did...
<p1oooop> quibbler: and I tested, passed all tests
<Seveas> p1oooop, did you install manually or from packages?
<p1oooop> packages
<alan> this happened right after I copied some files from a remote PC which has basically the same setup into my home directory
<p1oooop> I don't trust muself
<p1oooop> *myself
<alan> the problem is with running pretty much anything under gnome
<Seveas> apt-get install flex should work then
<oneeyedelf1> anyone know how to increase the bandwidht of ekiga? I have 20mbps upstream that is being wasted
<p1oooop> K
 * Seveas out --> work
<p1oooop> I wil
<alan> seems like I clobbered some X Windows or Gnome files in my home directory
<StyleSheep> Seveas, AUDIT: Thu Mar  5 08:45:28 2009: 7636 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=1000 gid=1000 pid=7658 )
<jumbers> Does anybody know if there's a way to make the touchpad on a notebook multitouch like the new Macbooks?
<alan> can anybody help with this?
<p1oooop> nope, apt-get flex doesnt work
<StyleSheep> Seveas, there are four of these rows on the end of the file
<reisi> can anyone explain the openjdk6-jre package numbering? ubuntu version is 6b11; java -version reports 1.6.0_0-b11, what does that b11 stand for?
<quibbler> p1oooop: what errors?
<tsrk> Seveas, well, i gotta say, that worked wonders
<tsrk> but why??? i don't get it :P
<p1oooop> quibbler: it says m4 isn't installed
<simplexio> alan: easiest way to "fix" it it is remove .gnome* dirs and restart X session. but beware that "resets" all gnome settings etc...
<quibbler> p1oooop: apt-get install m4
<marinemuseet> anyone knows if there is a program for Ubuntu that is similar to Adobe Bridge?
<p1oooop> quibbler: its working, thanks
<ninja1234> How do i know if i have to restart after doing sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<quibbler> p1oooop: fine
<p1oooop> quibbler: do you know how to get flex?
<quibbler> p1oooop: from synaptic
<simplexio> marinemuseet: what adobe brifge does
<mwjones18> what the fuck is this?
<unop> !language | mwjones18
<ubottu> mwjones18: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unop> p1oooop, you shouldn't need to restart unless something asks you to.
<mwjones18> well explain what the eff is going on then
<p1oooop> unop: thanks... I guess...
<StyleSheep> Seveas, do you have another idea where i could find any info?
<alan> again, today I rsync'ed from a remote PC into my local PC (both running Ubuntu 8.10) and after that I couldn't launch any apps under Gnome
<marinemuseet> simplexio: a picture viewer program, where you can sort your pictures after quality. A bit similar to Picasa, but I need something which is a bit more advanced
<marinemuseet> a picture viewer program, where you can sort your pictures after quality. A bit similar to Picasa, but I need something which is a bit more advanced
<p1oooop> anyone know how much RAM ubuntu x32 supports?
<quibbler> ninja1234: you shouldn't need to restart unless something asks you to.
<ninja1234> Adobe Bridge: photo management for professionals
<mwjones18> Balls? What the fuck is wrong with you people?
<marinemuseet> it also has a lot of other functions, but it is the sort function i need now
<simplexio> marinemuseet: cant help, picassa would have been my best quess, you can allways try use wine + adobe bridge
<marinemuseet> simplexico
<p1oooop> mwjones18: please, don't cuss
<marinemuseet> simplexico: ???
<tsrk> p1oooop, do you bean 32 bit ubuntu (x86)?
<david__> terminal rules dont try and do updates from the update manager it blows
<p1oooop> yup
<mwjones18> fuck off
<p1oooop> ...
<quibbler> p1oooop: i believe to 4 gig
<Myrtti> mwjones18: stop it, or be removed from the channel
<tsrk> p1oooop, somewhere between 3 and 4 gig
<tsrk> usually less than 3.5 from what i've heard
<mejobloggs> mwjones18: are you going to provide something constructive, or are you just going to swear at everyone?
<tsrk> (don't ask me why, i don't know)
<mwjones18> It's like you are having you this ridiculous conversation but you won't explain what the fuck you are talking about
<david__> lol
<ary> ea
<mwjones18> what the fuck is Ubuntu?
<unop> gahh
<mejobloggs> lol
<Myrtti> mwjones18: did you have problems with your ubuntu?
<mwjones18> I don't know what it is!
<Myrtti> !ubuntu | mwjones18
<ubottu> mwjones18: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<david__> an operating system
<Ranakah> www.ubuntu.com
<Ranakah> :)
<alan> can somebody give me hand with my problem?
<mwjones18> thank you!
<Myrtti> alan: ask :-)
<mwjones18> the people in the other room were awful
<p1oooop> mwjones18: what room?
<ary> what your problem..
<alan> Myrtti: I just copied a bunch of files from a remote PC to my local PC ...
<tsrk> mwjones18, this is the same room
<alan> both running ubuntu 8.10
<david__> lol
<mwjones18> oh jesus fuck
<p1oooop> mwjones18: #linux?
<Myrtti> alan: ok, and?
<Myrtti> !language | mwjones18
<ubottu> mwjones18: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tsrk> mwjones18, this is not a "conversation", just a support channel
<mejobloggs> mwj was just like... /join #random
<alan> and after that, it seems I can't launch anything from Gnome anymore
<sam_> how everyone doing
<mwjones18> i know what the fuck it is
<david__> use stars for swear words lol ****
<alan> my guess is I clobbered some files in my home directory
<Myrtti> mwjones18: please STOP the swearing
<mwjones18> no
<david__> then be kicked
<alan> perhaps something for X or Gnome
<mwjones18> please shove it up your ass
<alan> that needs IP address or something like that
<mejobloggs> mwjones18: can we help you with something?
<david__> least you said please
<david__> woot!
<tsrk> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> enough of that...
<StyleSheep> hoorray
<Myrtti> and moving on
<alan> Myrtti: any suggestions?
<david__> thank you
<Myrtti> alan: did you copy something in /etc ?
<Ranakah> alan maybe your /home is full?
<alan> no, I only copied from home directory to home directory
<alan> using rsynch -av
<alan> on two nearly identical machines
<alan> my session is still up and running...
<quibbler> !enter | alan
<ubottu> alan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alan> ok
<Myrtti> alan: did you do it while you had graphical interface running on the target machine?
<luisferrer> I am trying to gain access to some of the servers on MIRC in Ubuntu
<Myrtti> luisferrer: with which client?
<alan> hm... probably not; I don't see what my remote machine is running right now but perhaps somebody was using it
<Flynsarmy> I can set my ip to static wth wireless but not with ethernet. any ideas why? I get network access but no internet
<mejobloggs> how can i stop ubuntu-desktop from autostarting? I want it to just start in console thing
<luisferrer> server 66.252.24.6
<zhurai-tsuki> <luisferrer> server 66.252.24.6  <-- /server, not "server"
<jtaji> mejobloggs: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<alan> I guess I'll try to go find help elsewhere -- any suggestions?  I am still new to Ubuntu (but experienced with Linux)
<alan> quit
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, or perhaps "rc-update del xdm default" not sure about jtaji's command
<mejobloggs> hmm ok. Someone suggested BUM but I can only seem to stop and start things from that
<jtaji> ZykoticK9: there is no rc-update command, and gnome uses gdm
<luisferrer> that is the way I use it but I have tried on this IRC because I use it to download
<luisferrer> with MIRC
<JoshuaRL> i need some help with kubuntu intrepid kde4.1.  im trying to decouple the dashboard from the desktop.  i cant figure out the first step.  where is the toolbox and how do i do that?  Im following this:  http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/09/howto-decoupling-dashboard-from-desktop.html
<mejobloggs> jtaji: can you explain what the command doese? What's update-rc.d?
<ZykoticK9> jtaji, my bad!  gentoo peaks through every once in a while, sorry mejobloggs
<mejobloggs> all good :)
<jtaji> mejobloggs: it removes the links in /etc/rc*.d/ to /etc/init.d/gdm to prevent it from auto starting
<jtaji> mejobloggs: afterwards you can start it from console with /etc/init.d/gdm start, or use update-rc.d to re-add the symlinks
<mejobloggs> mejobloggs@fatso:~$ sudo update-rc.d gdm remove -f
<mejobloggs> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<bullgard4> I have unstalled wget. Does curl provide a functionality beyound that of wget?
<StyleSheep> anyone have an idea why my X crashes whenever i start gnome-appearance-settings?
<jtaji> mejobloggs: oh yeah, use -f
<mejobloggs> i tried
<mejobloggs> put it in wrong place?
<JoshuaRL> StyleSheep: have you tried it from the terminal?  if so, what was the error?
<geirha> mejobloggs: yeah, put it between update-rc.d and gdm
<jtaji> mejobloggs: yeah, it must come right after update-rc.d
<mejobloggs> wicked, thanks guys
<q0_0p> do i need a crossover cable to do internet sharing
<q0_0p> im getting internet through wifi?
<unop> q0_0p, yes if you connect one PC directly to another.
<rotkeppchen> most ethernet adapters determine if the cable is crossover automatically ... so in most cases it won't matter
<q0_0p> darn
<geirha> q0_0p: either that or two regular cables and a hub/switch
<q0_0p> ok
<q0_0p> is this guide ok?
<q0_0p> file:///home/pan/Documents/WEB/ubuntu-internet-sharing.html
<q0_0p> sorry
<q0_0p> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6060607#post6060607
<unop> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<JoshuaRL> any ideas on kde dashboard decoupling?
<Flynsarmy> I can set my ip to static wth wireless but not with ethernet. any ideas why? I get network access but no internet
<davidcramer> bash: /tmp/pear/cache/imagick-2.2.2/build/shtool: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: P -- whats this mean?
<mejobloggs> is there a gui where i can manage my hdd's? I have a hdd not showing in 'Computer'
<Flynsarmy> mejobloggs, gparted
<davidcramer> grr happens everywhere, can't install any of the imagick packages through pecl -- I installed pecl with aptitude.. any ideas?
<unop> davidcramer, what does this give you?  cat -et /tmp/pear/cache/imagick-2.2.2/build/shtool | head -n 1
<JoshuaRL> mejobloggs: also, NTFS config tool can help
<davidcramer> its #!/bin/sh$
<unop> davidcramer,  readlink -f /bin/sh
<davidcramer> : /bin/dash
<unop> davidcramer, right, so how where you trying to start the script? bash is complaining there.
<davidcramer> if I run sh <that file> I get some "Invalid command line" which seems to be thrown by that script purposely
<davidcramer> its running it with pecl install imagick
<davidcramer> or just executing the script with ./
<davidcramer> the only time it appears to work right is when i do sh <script>
<davidcramer> but which sh shows /bin/sh
 * davidcramer is completely lost
<Myrtti> davidcramer: if your script doesn't have hashbang in the beginning, you need to define it before running it
<Myrtti> davidcramer: which you are doing with running it with sh
<davidcramer> http://www.pastethat.com/NzpEg
<davidcramer> its not my script, and it does have that (see above)
<NOTEBOOK> ㅎㅇㄹ
<q0_0p> whats the difference between dhcp3-server and dhcp package?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, can I pass a variable to alias?
<unop> davidcramer, Error: invalid command line  sounds like you need to pass some arguments to the script
<davidcramer> ya that ones obvious
<davidcramer> but the reason i show that is because the other way of executing it has a diff result (the actual error)
<unop> davidcramer,  ls -ld /tmp/pear/cache/imagick-2.2.2/build/shtool
<davidcramer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 138624 2009-03-05 03:23 /tmp/pear/cache/imagick-2.2.2/bui
<unop> SkyNetMaster, you can't - you'll have to use a function instead.
<mandark> hello all
<unop> davidcramer,  strange.   ls -ld /bin/dash
<davidcramer> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 102008 2007-09-28 18:18 /bin/dash
<bullgard4> I have installed wget. Does curl provide a functionality beyound that of wget?
<davidcramer> im not sure if the latest aptitude upgrade did it or what (I just ran that before attempting to update this)
<SkyNetMaster> unop, thanks! so I basically have write bash functions?
<davidcramer> bullgard4, they are different and provide different functionality
<davidcramer> curl has a lot of advanced stuff, wget is pretty much designed specifically for retrieving files
<MrSunshine_> why do i not see the nick list in xchat in ubuntu ? :/
<darph_nuts> man this wireless is so noisy
<unop> SkyNetMaster, right.  function foo() { echo "you passed $@"; }  foo one two three;
<darph_nuts> conky shows 180kB/s... transmission reports around 65kB/s
<davidcramer> im gonna reboot my server -- that always works to fix bugs on other OS ;)
<unop> davidcramer, I don't see why there is a problem - maybe it's something you should ask in #bash
<SkyNetMaster> unop, thank you
<bullgard4> davidcramer: Synaptic: "curl is a client to get files from servers using any of the supported protocols HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP."
<davidcramer> bullgard4, it can also POST to forms and do a lot more complex stuff
<davidcramer> if you just wanna dl files just use wget
<quibbler> bullgard4: look here: http://curl.haxx.se/docs/manual.html
<davidcramer> ack i just realized how much crap i had running right after i hit enter on shutdown -r :)
<mejobloggs> ok i just formated my hdd's as ext3, but they don't show up in 'Computer', how do i get them there?
<xun911> hello, how can I turn of Compiz's window animation,shadow, etc... for certain programs, such as Photoshop CS2 running under wine?
<ziroday> MrSunshine_: tried press ctrl+f7?
<davidcramer> and that didnt solve it, too bad
<ziroday> xun911: you would have to kill compiz, you can't turn it off for just one app
<simplexio> mejobloggs: only non native hds appear there, ytou should define mount point to fstab for "new" partiotion and define default mount point
<xun911> <ziroday>, i see. what about just "shadow" alone? I have used "!(title=mi_conky)" to disable my conky, can I just add to that?
<bullgard4> quibbler: Thank you very much.
<quibbler> bullgard4: you are welcome
<bullgard4> davidcramer: ok.
<ziroday> xun911: yes I guess, but I strongly doubt you will get any performance improvements. If you want to quickly turn compiz off and on you can use fusion-icon or you can write a wrapper so when you launch photoshop it kills compiz and when you close it restarts compiz
 * StyleSheep got his theme back
<dipeshmehta> hello, is anybody there to help me for LTS on ubuntu 8.04?
<J4zen> Hi there, does anyone have Hi there
<J4zen> Does anyone know how to use sed to replace a "case"  string
<J4zen> sed "/#NEW_MOD_MARKER/s//\case('${moduleName}'):\\n\\t\\t\\t\\t\\t\\t\\$link = array('mod=${moduleName}','${menuName}');\\n\\t\\t\\t\\t\\tbreak\\n\\t\\t\\t\\t\\t#NEW_MOD_MARKER/g" $wwwDir/sysdata/classes/class.MainMenu.php > tmp
<FloodBot2> J4zen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J4zen> case isn't rendered in that expression
<xun911> ziroday, ok i think i'll just elave it alone. just a thought because the windows are behaving a bit weird. thanks!
<ziroday> xun911: no problem :)
<eldenz> how do i install the nvidia driver that gives me the `nvidia' module?
<ziroday> eldenz: using hardware manager?
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: hardware drivers. just activate the suggested one
<hechu> eldenz, use restricted driver.
<jumbers> Does anybody know if there's a way to make the touchpad on a notebook multitouch like the new Macbooks?
<eldenz> is there a way to do on console? i'm running fluxbox...
<unop> J4zen, #sed
<ziroday> eldenz: what version of ubuntu and what nvidia graphics card?
<eldenz> 8.10, 9500gt
<xun911> lately my laptop would just lose the ability to play sound every night when I leave it on. Does anyone how to restart it without rebooting?
<ziroday> eldenz: gimme a sec
<J4zen> thanks unop
<ideka> whenever i compile the kernel using sudo make-kpkg --initr --append-to-version=-cust kernel_image kernel_headers, it recompiles the ENTIRE kernel. is there a way to make it so that it doesn't have to recompile all the object files?
<ziroday> xun911: try restarting pulseaudio. I would find the pid with ps aux | grep pulseaudio and then do kill -9 <pid of pulseaudio> and then finally pulseaudio -D
<xun911> or better, keep the sound working...
<hechu> eldenz, here is some information maybe helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<stradade> hi all
<hechu> hi
<core4> cintia
<ziroday> eldenz: you want the nvidia-glx-177 package
<quibbler> xun911: you could try: sudo killall pulseaudio; sleep 5; sudo alsa force-reload
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: i think nvidia-glx-180 should be good.  but I haven't tried installing this way
<xun911> ziroday & quibbler, cool. I'll try that tomorrow morning. I did try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-util restart" and that was useless...
<ziroday> JoshuaRL: -180 doesn't exist in intrepid.
<JoshuaRL> ziroday: it shows in apt-cache on mine
<Certh> hi!
<eldenz> ziroday, JoshuaRL, hechu, thanks :)
<eldenz> ziroday, it does for me
<ziroday> JoshuaRL: woops sorry, its in intrepid-updates :)
<JoshuaRL> :p no prob ziroday
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: if it doesnt get it, you'll want nvidia-settings too
<eldenz> JoshuaRL, already got that :) was fiddling around yesterday with xinerama/twinview... thinking i already have the nvidia-glx installed but it looks like i haven't
<xun911> ziroday, quibbler, is there any possible cause & fixes for this though? i would rather not restart the sound everyday if possible
<styol> i've got a macbook air with a 10gig partition along with a swap partition with Ubuntu installed... after i installed it, it wanted to reboot, and now there appears to be no way to actually login to Ubuntu vs OSX... any ideas? holding down Option during boot only shows the main osx parition
<ziroday> xun911: next time it happens try start totem from the console and play an audio file. Save any error messages that are printed out and we can help you more then :)
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: cool.  it also works from CLI.  just look through man nvidia-settings if you want to look at it
<xun911> ziroday, will do. thanks!
<ziroday> xun911: it could be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/191027
<tac_> hi all, wanna ask if there is a good software to draw schemes
<tac_> thanks
<ziroday> tac_: schemes?
<eldenz> how do i restart the X server.. seems like exiting the WM, then login again does not do that...
<ziroday> eldenz: from the terminal its sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<tac_> ziroday: :) like this http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Architecture?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=gnome-keyring-architecture.png
<xun911> ziroday, i don't know about totem but I when I tried to use last.fm, the error was something like "sound card is not detected" or something similar...
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace
<strange> anyone here have expierence with lirc?
<ziroday> xun911: try run it from totem
<ziroday> tac_: possibly in inkscape?
<xun911> ziroday, OK
<JoshuaRL> ziroday: i keep steppin on ya  :)
<ziroday> JoshuaRL: heh, no worries. Better two people :)
<tac_> ziroday: Got what you mean :) nice
<eldenz> JoshuaRL, thanks, it doesn't seem to load the updated xorg.conf ... it still loads the xorg.conf.failsafe (i think)
<eldenz> well, i'm gonna reboot
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: wait
<JoshuaRL> with the new xorg (hardy and after) xorg.conf is seriously depreciated.  7.3 and higher doesnt pay a whole lot of attention to it, autoconfigs instead
<JoshuaRL> so you may not see any changes, and it may not use a different xorg even
<eldenz> oooh... i was wondering why it's so empty :x
<eldenz> will try to configure twinview through nvidia-settings then, as i have the module now (hopefully) :)
<styol> anybody have experience with dual booting osx with ubuntu? for some reason grub didnt get installed or something cause im not able to boot to the ubuntu partition..
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: hope it works
<shabda> I have a ubuntu server where I have root access, shell only, I created a ndew user as root. How do I give it superuser priviledges?
<shabda> new user I created using the adduser command
<rww> shabda: sudo usermod -aG admin newUsernameGoesHere
<rww> shabda: (i.e., add the user to the admin group)
<shabda> rww: thanks :)
<Xanax09> any one knows how to propper configure a vnc server ?
<rww> !vnc | Xanax09: Have you seen this page? It has pretty good instructions
<ubottu> Xanax09: Have you seen this page? It has pretty good instructions: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<JoshuaRL> shabda: add to the /etc/sudoers file
<shabda> rww: umm, I get a unknown group admin
<JoshuaRL> styol: need help with that still?
<styol> joshuaRL, yes indeedie
<rww> shabda: heh, that's odd. You could add the user to the /etc/sudoers file, then. Use the "visudo" command (don't edit the sudoers file directly). There should be an entry in there already for root, just copy that (replacing "root" at the start of the line with the user's)
<Certh1> hi
<JoshuaRL> go to #ubuntuforums-beginners and ask a dude named LeAstrale.  he loves OSX and wants to help you :)
<JoshuaRL> im in there too, and im a beginner team member
<JoshuaRL> styol: ^^ that was for you
<styol> JoshuaRL, 10 gig partition towards the beginning of the hard drive, 512 swap partition, ubuntu installed just fine, said lets reboot... reboot, boots into osx, like nothing ever happened... also i held down the option key during boot which gives you the options (normally) to boot from other partitions, drives, or network drives etc... and it wasnt there
<shabda> rww: heh, I already edited the /etc/sudoers, but looks like it did the trick :)
<styol> awesome
<styol> thanks JoshuaRL
<eldenz> anyone got a link to a howto dual monitor on 8.10?!
<JoshuaRL> styol: im not much for OSX, but he'll help
<styol> i appreciate the connection
<eldenz> i'm getting crazy with the xorg.conf mess... all howtos using xorg.conf but the system ignores shit
<JoshuaRL> styol: np
<mejobloggs> I've put this in my fstab, but the hdd's aren't showing in 'Computer' even after a restart. I also tried sudo mount -a
<mejobloggs> /dev/sda1	/mnt/filestore1	ext3	defaults	0	0
<mejobloggs> /dev/sdc1	/mnt/backupstore1	ext3	defaults	0	0
<nicolas_> ok
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: have you tried using xinerama?
<rww> !dual monitors | eldenz
<ubottu> eldenz: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<rww> !ohmy | eldenz
<ubottu> eldenz: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<simion314> how can i make a iso to be visible as a cd in wine? a setup program requiers cd2 and i mount it but it is not seen, i think it searches for /dev/cdrom
<JoshuaRL> simion314: gmount-iso iirc
<JoshuaRL> simion314: sorry, gmountiso
<eldenz> ;)
<simion314> JoshuaRL, i am using kde
<JoshuaRL> simion314: so am i
<simion314> it mustg be a command that makes same thing
<eldenz> JoshuaRL, i'm kinda lost as i said. i'm not supposed to edit xorg.conf files but all tools/howtos seem to use it so bleh
<eldenz> JoshuaRL, the 'xinerama' package is installed, though
<rww> eldenz: Why are you not supposed to edit xorg?
<JoshuaRL> eldenz: yeah, the syntax changed and xorg sometimes doesnt even listen right anyway.  id suggest you didnt
<eldenz> 0950.18 <JoshuaRL> with the new xorg (hardy and after) xorg.conf is seriously depreciated.  7.3 and higher doesnt pay a whole lot of attention to it, autoconfigs instead
<bullgard4> Um 10.10 Uhr gibt es im Deutschlandfunk eine Sendung zum Thema "Mobiles Internet" direkt von der c-bit.
<eldenz> bullgard4, ok
<ziroday> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rww> eldenz, JoshuaRL: That's not really true. xorg.conf isn't deprecated, and settings put into it override xorg's autodetection.
<JoshuaRL> rww: the syntax is changed, so all the old howtos are hit and miss now.  and even then, 7.3+ pays more attention to its own autodetection
<eldenz> JoshuaRL, well i have an xorg.conf base that i use on gentoo... so i guess gentoo comes probably with a newer xorg version i guess
<rww> JoshuaRL: Heh. I added a bunch of stuff to my Device section the other day in Xorg 7.4. Worked fine for me. But yeah, the syntax of some stuff has changed over the years.
<Slayer> How can i find out whether drivers for my devices are properly insralled?
<Certh1> Hi!
<JoshuaRL> hey Certh1
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Certh1> Is there anybody here?
<ActionParsnip> Certh1: noone at all
<JoshuaRL> ActionParsnip: you have an awesome name
<Certh1> I've created a new repository
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaRL: its a harry hill joke
<Certh1> You can test it right now !
<JoshuaRL> oh, didnt get it. sorry. just a cool name to me.
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaRL: np man, thanks :D
<JoshuaRL> Certh1: whats in it, why should i use it, where is it?
<ActionParsnip> Certh1: whats on it and where is it located?
<Certh1> deb http://deboteka.hotbox.ru ubuntu/
<Certh1> this is blog: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/deboteka/
<ActionParsnip> i'll guess russia
<rww> !ot | Certh1
<ubottu> Certh1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JoshuaRL> Certh1: why should i use it and whats on it?
<Certh1> <JoshuaRL> see the blog
<ActionParsnip> Certh1: i wouldnt put webmin on there
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | Certh1
<ubottu> Certh1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Vigo> Is webmin supported in Deb5?
<JoshuaRL> Certh1: sorry, i dont speak russian
<ActionParsnip> Vigo: couldnt tell you but it doesnt tie in with debian/ubuntu
<Certh1> ebox does not support pptp vpn
<hector_2009> hello
<Certh1> <JoshuaRL> you can write in english
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hector_2009
<ubottu> hector_2009: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hector_2009> this stuff is nuts
<ActionParsnip> how so?
<Vigo> It is a bit of a learning curve, but at least you are free to learn it.
<hector_2009> my friend just gave me my first copy of unbuntu
<chazco> Hi.. im trying to downgrade to 7.10, can anyone suggest a reliable download server?
<JoshuaRL> hector_2009: how you like it?
<hector_2009> I have windows
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hector_2009> Ill never go back
<JoshuaRL> hector_2009: to linux, or windows?
<hector_2009> I hate windows
<ActionParsnip> hector_2009: back to windows or back to ubuntu?
<Vigo> chazco: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Install it from scratch i mean... 8.04 and up dont support my wifi properly :(
<ActionParsnip> i see
<JoshuaRL> heh, that answers that
<ActionParsnip> chazco: then download the iso and reinstall
<Vigo> chazco: get a good one and check the MD5 , no matter what.
<hector_2009> How do I turn off the joined message on this thing
 * ActionParsnip wishes people would md5 check stuff
<ActionParsnip> hector_2009: what client?
<chazco> Vigo / ActionParsnip - I do check the MD5... and it often doesnt match - thats why i'm after a reliable download location...
<ActionParsnip> chazco: the source isnt the thing thats not reliable
<Vigo> chazco: The link I gave is the official Canonical site.
<ActionParsnip> chazco: the data got mangled in transmission
<ActionParsnip> chazco: its not that the file hosted is incorrect
<Vigo> That can happen also
<ActionParsnip> chazco: thats why MD5ing is so hugely critical
<chazco> Vigo / ActionParsnip - Yep, agreed on all points. Just helps to eliminate the server from the possible problem areas
<ActionParsnip> but unfortunately most morons just burn the iso without checking then moan they wasted a cd when the image they have is bad
<JoshuaRL> ActionParsnip: HEY! ive done that myself :/
<ActionParsnip> chazco: use the official sources or the official torrent
<JoshuaRL> chazco: use the torrent if you feel comfortable.  it eases server load
<mejobloggs> I've put this in my fstab, but the hdd's aren't showing in 'Computer' even after a restart. I also tried sudo mount -a. What am i doing wrong?
<mejobloggs> /dev/sda1 /mnt/filestore1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<mejobloggs> /dev/sdc1 /mnt/backupstore1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<rww> mejobloggs: partitions in fstab aren't mounted automatically by default. you need to add "auto" to the options column for each partition for that (options column is the one after "ext3")
<ActionParsnip> mejobloggs: do the folders you specified in fstab exist in /mnt?
<knoppix> list
<mejobloggs> yep folders exist
<ActionParsnip> mejobloggs: re what rww said: change  defaults   to     auto,defaults
<rww> or "defaults,auto". Dunno if it makes a difference.
<ActionParsnip> rww: cant see it making a difference really
<joe__> Hey how on earth do i command the visudo program? i run visudo and sweet yeah im in, but i cant edit anything and i cant bloody close it lol?
<joe__> anyone?
<knoppix> ?
<ActionParsnip> !info visudo
<rww> joe__: I guess visudo's actually using vi, huh. Close it by pressing [Esc], then :, then q, then !, then [Enter].
<ubottu> Package visudo does not exist in intrepid
<mejobloggs> then sudo mount -a ?
<joe__> oh ok, so how do i edit within visudo?
<ActionParsnip> joe__: is this some vi variant?
<rww> joe__: then do "export EDITOR=nano" in the command-line, and try visudo again. It should open in a more sane editor.
<joe__> nah man, esc wont close visudo
<joe__> ah ok
<jtaji> joe__: it's vi, but you could change it to using nano by selecting nano with: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<osubuck> Hi, im unable to change my westinghouse lcd monitor to any other resolution but 640x480, the default and optimal is 1440x900
<ActionParsnip> rww: nano is much nicer imho too
<osubuck> doesn't matter which OS i choose, it still only defaults to that small resolution
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: have you installed vdeo drivers?
<osubuck> yes
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: have you configured them?
<osubuck> and they were installed successfully
<rww> ActionParsnip: visudo lets you edit /etc/sudoers, and does checking before saving changes. It uses vi by default, or whatever the EDITOR variable (or is it some alternatives setting...) specifies.
<osubuck> ActionParsnip: my monitor isn't being detected anymore
<ActionParsnip> rww: oic
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: what video card do you use?
<osubuck> it used to be detected.... is that a hardware problem?
<joe__> nah man that wont work either
<joe__> its driving me nuts
<ActionParsnip> rww: thanks :)
<osubuck> nvidia 173
<joe__> i done: "export EDITOR=nano visudo" and nothing happend
<osubuck> but like i said, it now defaults to that resolution no matter which distro it is
<joe__> so i opend up visudo again, and i cant do anything lol
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: have you tried running sudo nvidia-xconfig   and restarting x
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: then run  gksudo nvidia-settings
<osubuck> yup
<mejobloggs> I did '/dev/sda1	/mnt/filestore1	ext3	auto,defaults	0	0' then 'sudo mount -a' and it didnt work
<osubuck> doesn't detect my resolution
<mejobloggs> also tried defaults,auto
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: can you pick something like 1024x768?
<osubuck> no
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: what is the output of lspci | grep -i vga
<osubuck> i need to sign into that computer
<osubuck> so i'll brb on there, with the huge window open lol
<ActionParsnip> you can run it via ssh if you want ;)
<rww> joe__: sorry about that, I misremembered. Close out of visudo, do "sudo update-alternatives --config editor" and pick an editor you can use at the prompt (try nano). Visudo should honor that setting.
<osubuck> alright back, what was that command?
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: lspci | grep -i vga
<joe__> this is nuts, wtf is up with that?
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: if you install openssh-server you can run it all remotely
<joe__> i cant do shit with visudo, what retard invented that?
<rww> !ohmy | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of different ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<osubuck> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> joe__: keep it clean
<joe__> i cant even exit it
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: and what is the output or: lsb_release -c
<rww> joe__: I already told you how, dude. Press [Esc], press :, press q, press !, press [Enter]
<joe__> i did ffs
<joe__> and it doesnt do anything
<joe__> i press esc, then press :, then press w, or q, and nothing..
<osubuck> ActionParsnip: Codename:	felicia
<ActionParsnip> huh
<joe__> stupid program is stupid tbh
<osubuck> thats what that command says
<ActionParsnip> !felicia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about felicia
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: interesting, let me websearch
<osubuck> this is linux mint
<osubuck> not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ActionParsnip> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<osubuck> same thing happens on ubuntu
<joe__> ok, :w says "wrote x amount of lines", yeah ok, but how do i actually edit it? omfg lol
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: in ubuntu i'd try the nvidia-glx-96 driver
<OngaVezirKe> Hozsanna brotha'z
<ActionParsnip> joe__: that output is telling you it wrote teh file to the disk
<osubuck> well it used to work all the time with no problem, so i think its a hardware issue of some kind, could it be the cable?
<joe__> one of these programs designed for 11 year olds so they can appear l33t in front of there mates or something
<joe__> yeah but i cant actually edit it
<ActionParsnip> osubuck: if you get any sort of display, the cable is fine
<joe__> sure great it writes it ot the disk fine, but i want to at least be able to edit it
<OngaVezirKe> I am hungarian, not tourist here
<osubuck> perhaps a bios problem then? because no matter which distro i choose, i get the same problem now
<jtaji> joe__: I gave you an update-alternatives command for changing that to an easier editor
<ActionParsnip> joe__: what if you simply close the terminal
<|Tommy|> ciaoo
<rww> joe__: Please stop insulting software packages. They're not sentient enough to fight back, and you're just wasting your time.
<|Tommy|> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<OngaVezirKe> basszátok meg micsoda csapat
<rww> !hu | OngaVezirKe
<ubottu> OngaVezirKe: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<joe__> ok, so whats :e then? is that "let me edit" or what?
<joe__> which one is edit lol
<quibbler> joe__: a good begin is: man visudo
<jtaji> joe__: learning vi is not for the impatient
<joe__> so is it that hard just to bloody edit and save something? why?? lol
<joe__> man visudo, garbage mate, i want to something simple here, not learn computer forensics
<ActionParsnip> joe__: try websearching instead of wasting time ranting (ranting doesnt fix any issue)
<eldenz> how do i circumvent that the x server is automatically started for the login screen? i just want a terminal upon boot
<joe__> the only thing thats working is :wq
<joe__> what a load of shit lol
<jtaji> eldenz: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ActionParsnip> oooh nice
<quibbler> joe__: then you should not use visudo...you do it wrong and you can cause yourself all kinds of grief.
<eldenz> jtaji, i don't get a console in the first place... seems my xorg.conf is fubar and both screens turn off as soon as xorg starts
<eldenz> ubuntu is awesome... i feel like i'm using windows where the GUi stuff hinders all my problem debugging :)
<Myrtti> eldenz: you could reboot to single user mode and disable the gdm there
<ActionParsnip> eldenz: glad you like it
<jussi01> eldenz: tried swithching to a tty? ctrl+alt+f3
<eldenz> jussi01, <3
<ActionParsnip> couldnt s/he add a menu.list option to only boot to command line mode
 * ActionParsnip used to have one of those
<B|ackPanther> I just download a file using the msdn client and the iso fiel has been downloaded to C:\temp but there is no such folder in my computer cause am running just ubuntu.How can i locate where the file is  ?
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: you need to mount your windows partition
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: sudo fdisk -l will show you the partition names and file system
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jtaji> using wine B|ackPanther ?
<B|ackPanther> jtaji,i want to install vista cause there are some programs from uni i cannot run in ubuntu.So the MSDN thing only saves the files in C: directory.
<B|ackPanther> Am not using wine
<toddoon> hi, in which files can i set booting process?
<ActionParsnip> B|ackPanther: linux doesnt have a C:  it has devices and mount points, if you downloaded a file in windows you need to mount your windows partition. If you used the msdn client via wine then the file will be in ~/.wine/drive_c/temp
<ActionParsnip> !bum | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<osubuck> ok im in ubuntu now ActionParsnip its still the same
<osubuck> its detecting it as 4:3 rather than 16.9
<osubuck> is there a command to prope for your monitor?
<osubuck> probe
<joerack> hey guys what linux program converts swf to gif?
<broadcast> hi
<william-1234> Hi
<william-1234> I'm looking to have QuickSynergy auto-run at startup and connect to my local mac server
<william-1234> At the moment it's running fine
<william-1234> I have had a look at the synergy documentation
<ActionParsnip> joerack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667010
<quibbler> joerack: try swftools in synaptic also look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667010
<joerack> ty
<william-1234> Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> broadcast: hi
<sebsebseb> got a question?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<william-1234> erm
<william-1234> ?
<william-1234> I did ask a question...
<noo> ciao :)
<rhythmsoup> Hi folks, i have two PCs, both running 8.04, one has kubuntu, one has ubuntu, in the KDE one, knetwork manager manages to connect to a friends wireless network just fine, in the Gnome based one network manager just wont connect. how can i find out the type of encryption used in knetwork manager for this wireless network?
<quibbler> william-1234: system-preferences-sessions  add to startup
<william-1234> Thanks, quibbler. What do I put for "command line"?
<quibbler> william-1234: what ever the executable is for QuickSynergy
<zash> quicksynergy
<zash> in /usr/bin
<william-1234> Great thanks
<william-1234> I'll give that a shot
<william-1234> Thing is, last time I opened it it has cleared the host I wanted to connect to
<william-1234> server/hostname I{
<william-1234> IP*
<sleepy_cat> Any community where i can discuss about Encryption Decryption
<sleepy_cat> AES standards etc
<simplexio> sleepy_cat: why
<sleepy_cat> i want to know about different algos
<sleepy_cat> which i can use to safeguard my data
<sleepy_cat> so want to discuss
<sleepy_cat> is there a community
<william-1234> Any ideas?
<quibbler> sleepy_cat: maybe here?: http://forums.asp.net/t/1385690.aspx
<abs> Hi
<subchee> hello
<styol> what is the channel for ubuntu beginners?
<abs> How do i downgrade to the stable wine version, I am running the development release
<Myrtti> styol: this is it
<ikonia> abs: you dont
<darXbuntu> hi
<ikonia> abs: you need to re-install
<darXbuntu> anyone here have prob with jaunty n nvidia graphic?
<abs> My problem is IES4Linux isnt installing properly on the developmental release
<ikonia> darXbuntu: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel
<ActionParsnip> abs: uninstall wine completely, remove the development versions repo then install the stable
<darXbuntu> ok..thanx
<ikonia> abs: contact the IE for linux developers as it's a.) a development release of ubuntu b.) a package that's not packaged by ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> thanks quibbler
<quibbler> sleepy_cat: you are welcome
<sleepy_cat> it was quite informative.. but not exactly what i was looking for :)
<rhythmsoup> Hi can anyone help with a question on the differences in knetwork manager and gnome network manager?
<vanksi> how do i force verbose mode on every boot using grub? just by changing both of the 'quiet's to 'verbose' in menu.lst
<rhythmsoup> It seems Knetwork manager offers WEP 40/104 bit nex and ASCII but Gnome network manager does not?
<abs> thanks ActionParsnip , ikonia
<buckethed> i am only able to boot if i remove the 2nd hard drive.  http://rafb.net/p/7anKk543.html  so i'm thinking it has something to do with that 7M space on my 2nd hard drive.  what can i do?
<strebor> rhythmsoup: do you mean this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/269534
<william-1234> It autostarted QuickSynergy but I would like it to auto-connect to my mac (on the local network). I am happy for it to run a process in the background rather than use QuickSynergy. Any ideas?
<rhythmsoup> strebor: i dont think thats the same
<rhythmsoup> my KDE based machine can connect to a friends network ok but my Gnome machine cannot, both machines are running 8.04
<strebor> rhythmsoup: ok, nevermind then
<ActionParsnip> rhythmsoup: are they using identical network cards?
<darXbuntu> anyone here usig ubuntu as server?haw the perf?
<darXbuntu> *how
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip: no they are not
<beli> darXbuntu: what other servers did you run before?
<william-1234> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rhythmsoup: then the comparison is moot between the DEs
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip: ok i see, that makes sense, so its most likely the driver
<ActionParsnip> rhythmsoup: it they had identical network hardware and one worked in gnome and the other didnt work in kde, then that is a good comparison
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip: is there a good way to see what my network card would support?
<ActionParsnip> rhythmsoup: yep, you got it. run lspci and lsusb in the one thats bad and you can use the info to find out how to set it up
<darXbuntu> before this i ran windows.but i think to switch to ubuntu,but in server enviroment,ubuntu is not so popular,not like fedora or redhat
<ActionParsnip> rhythmsoup: also run ifconfig to see if it has an ip, if its using wired connection then make sure you have flashing data lights on the network sockets on the system and the interconnection device
<ActionParsnip> darXbuntu: so what if its not "as popular" as redhat
<ActionParsnip> darXbuntu: doesnt make it any better or worse
<beli> darXbuntu: what are your needs? what services are you going to run on it? ...for how many ppl?
<beli> darXbuntu: its a linux server....it scales like any other linux...remember: they are all distributions....its all linux
<rhythmsoup> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<com-5> And_
<ActionParsnip> darXbuntu: linux wasnt this popular, say 10 years ago but it was still there and was still used by users
<darXbuntu> ok.thanx.maybe i should switch tomorrow
<beli> darXbuntu: it all depends on your needs....tell me how many ppl you want to server with what services....and on what hardware
<ActionParsnip> darXbuntu: if windows suits your needs and you are happy with it then keep it, you could install ubuntu to a usb stick and give it a whirl, see what you think
<darXbuntu> currently want to serv around 8k.for wireless hotspot.i just need firewall n wifidog.
<darXbuntu> sumtimes windows crashes
<darXbuntu> :(
<Bhavik> Bhavik
<ActionParsnip> darXbuntu: sometimes all OSes crash
<jigp> hello guys
<Bhavik> can i install and run the foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ?
<jigp> how to remove virtualbox ose? I want to isntall sunbox
<Bhavik> can i install and run the foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server
<beli> darXbuntu: if your hardware is supported i would use netbsd for that
<Bhavik> can i install and run the foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server
<ActionParsnip> jigp: sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox-ose; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<quibbler> jigp: from synaptic
<jigp> it won't install xp
<Bhavik> how am i install and run the Foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ???
<jigp> that's why I want to remove virtualbox ose
<ActionParsnip> jigp: does the command i gave you work?
<Bhavik> how am i install and run the Foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ???
<beli> darXbuntu: i prefere the firewall tools of bsd (pf). its better than netfilter in my eyes
<simplexio> jigp: vbox-ose works fine with win guest here
<jigp> ActionParsnip: not yet.because I installed the modules
<jigp> simplexio how? im ubuntu 7.04 user gnome
<Bhavik> how am i install and run the Foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ???
<ActionParsnip> jigp: the modules will be removed with autoremove
<jigp> I use this tutorial http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/show.dml/2855482
<simplexio> jigp: well it worked on 7.04 too, now 8.10 and ok
<jigp> but im stock
<jigp> simplexio: how to install xp?
<hippychick> !patience Bhavik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience Bhavik
<azlon> how can i make it so one of my desktop panels is not always on top
<hippychick> ugg, i cant work the bot >.<
<jigp> http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/show.dml/2855482 simplexio this thing don't work
<azlon> i want it pinned to the desktop or all the way in the background
<Bhavik> OK...
<jigp> simplexio I even add all the modules now.still don't work
<simplexio> jigp: it not that hard if you follow manual
<ActionParsnip> jigp: fine, just run the command i gave and it will remove
<simplexio> jigp: do you mean that you dont get it work at all
<quibbler> hippychick: !patience | Bhavik
<jigp> simplexio : VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<jigp> that
<hippychick> quibbler, thanks :P
<Bhavik> Sorry....
<quibbler> hippychick: ;)
<jigp> siplexio I even install all the modules
<jigp> same thing
<jigp> same error
<ActionParsnip> jigp: sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox-ose; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<simplexio> jigp: pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> jigp: pastebin the output in terminal from the command i gave you
<jigp> ActionParsnip : okay later if no luck
<plovs> vague question warning: lately i have a three seconds lag between applications i launch from my panel, after i have been running my login for a couple of hours? how to resolve?
<jigp> simplexio ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/m73d12b6e
<ActionParsnip> jigp: sure
<Bhavik> Any one can help me for foxpro insallation in ubuntu ltsp srever...
<jigp> simplexio ActionParsnip I even installed all the modules
<ActionParsnip> jigp: its not installed right. Use this instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> jigp: are you a member of vbox and did you log of and on to make the membership active?
<jigp> ActionParsnip: nope
<jigp> ActionParsnip:  I want free..
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> i have a sever with samba running
<jigp> ActionParsnip:  so I will remove the virtualbox ose?
<BlackDex> it has home folders per samba/unix login
<Bhavik> how am i install and run the Foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ???
<BlackDex> If i login through a windows computer i see my home folder
<BlackDex> but on Ubuntu i don't
<Bhavik> how am i install and run the Foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ???
<BlackDex> how can i force a login when i do smb://server
<jigp> ActionParsnip : I want to install xp pro. not ubuntu.
<Bhavik> how am i install and run the Foxpro 2.6 in ubuntu ltsp server ???
<rww> !repeat > Bhavik
<ubottu> Bhavik, please see my private message
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: Have you tried doing a "File/Connect To Server " and choosing windows share in nautilus?
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: you can specify other details in there, and use your local linux server name in there too
<BlackDex> aha
<BlackDex> that i never knew :$
<ActionParsnip> jigp: are you installing vbox on ubuntu or windows
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: Hope it helps :)
<ActionParsnip> jigp: what OS is the host machine?
<BlackDex> spoonyFTS: Can't fill in a password
<jigp> ActionParsnip : im running ubuntu 8.04 gnome and I want to install xp pro in vbox ose but I have problem installing and that I gave tou the pastebiin
<gluonman> I just wrote a C program in Ubuntu and I used g++ (name of program) -o (new name of program). But I named the executable of the original .c file the same as the original .c file. Now I can't view the code using cat, vim, or gedit. It's not readable by gedit. What do I do to see my code?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> jigp: well untill you can get virtualbox actually running, the OS of the guest system is the least of your worry
<jigp> ActionParsnip and this is the problem
<jigp> http://pastebin.com/m73d12b6e
<ActionParsnip> jigp: you need to follow that guide to set up vbox first, then you can install whatever guest systems you like. The fact that it doesnt run means its not setup correctly, so you need to follow the guide I gave you to set it up correctly
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: looking at it now.. It should prompt you if it requires one but I just tested and it automatically authenticates too. must be a way to specify something different. looking.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: so you ran gcc code.c -o code.c  or something similar?
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, yes
<gluonman> unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: oh boy
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: if yuo run ls -a you may see a similarly named file with a ~ on the end
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, anyway to view that code again? I can't stand the idea of having to retype all of that.
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: not if you overwrote the code file with the outputted binary using the same name
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, I hope I didn't.
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, no hidden files. So there's no way to use the file I wrote and somehow see the code I wrote?
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: you can decompile the binary but the exact code wont come out
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, if I can salvage some of it, filling it in won't be too hard.
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, how do I decompile it?
<ActionParsnip> !decompile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decompile
<foul_owl> Has anyone had the problem of having Nvidia drivers being installed, and apparently working, but no direct rendering?
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: Ive seen a few references to nautilus having a bug to do with smb authentication
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: status is confirmed so not sure if its still around the bug..
<ActionParsnip> !info dcc
<ubottu> Package dcc does not exist in intrepid
<spoonyFTS> err status is unconfirmed i mean
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, I think gdb is the way to do it.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~cristina/dcc.html
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: there will be a few apps for it
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520551
<spoonyFTS> blackdex: not sure if its the same issue
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<singleendedtriod> Hi guys, I need some noob help - I'm running Ubuntu 8.10, have privoxy and tor button, everything "says" tor enabled, using tor. My problem is, when I load the "am I using tor" website, it says I'm not.
<BlackDex> spoonyFTS: thx.. il look at that
<BlackDex> spoonyFTS: looks like the same prob
<tess> hi every one whats the room for ubuntu on eee pcs
<ActionParsnip> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ActionParsnip> tess: installing ubuntu on anything help is here
<tess> ok using eeepc 900hd and all runs perfect except the function wifi on off key
<petraltt> can any body help me
<tess> i used the eeebuntu version from eeebunutu.org and i beleive its ubuntu 8.10
<corigo3> !install.sh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install.sh
<corigo3> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<roxlu> hi
<roxlu> A couple of days ago I heard about a music server.. Does someone knows some popular applications/packages for ubuntu?
<corigo3> I have a memory like a seive... I've extracted my tar.gz to a folder and now need to run the install.sh file... what is the command?
<singleendedtriod> Any help for tor guys?
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: chmod +x ./install.sh; ./install.sh
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: you need to be in the folder you extracted the files to
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: if the script needs sudo, use it
<Doble> Hi - can anyone give me a hand with pureftp set up ?
<petraltt> can anyone tell me how ti install ubuntu on an external HDD
<corigo3> ActionParsnip... but will actually execute the shell script?
<corigo3> sorry missed the ";"
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: yes, after you have ran that command it will run
<ActionParsnip> corigo3: you can copy and paste to terminal, thats why i give the full command
<ActionParsnip> and no word of thanks :(
<_VIM_> haha
<ActionParsnip> s/he's off my christmas card list
<oCean_> :)
<ActionParsnip> i hate ungrateful users
<_VIM_> maybe that script borked his computer
<foul_owl> can anyone help me get the nvidia drivers to work
<glitsj16> roxlu: if you heard about Music Player Daemon (mpd), there's http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/MPD_INSTALL_USER_SERVICE_UBUNTU to install the daemon .. you'll need a client as well, gmpc (the same website) is just one of several options there (search in synaptic for mpd client to get more options).
<roxlu> thanks a lot!
<quibbler> Doble: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<Riya_> is there any software similar to aircrack
<suji> how to know the server name in ubuntu using terminal
<simplexio> Riya_: kismet and aicrack-ng ? havent used but i have heard that those all usefull
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<quibbler> Riya_: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<foul_owl> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: and what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<foul_owl> intrepid
<suji> anybody know how to know the server name in ubuntu using terminal command?
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: restart x server with ctrl+alt+backspace and then log in again, then run gksudo nvidia-settings
<Userisk> jaunty upgrade problem - many programs terminate immediately with "cannot connect to X server :0.0", does anyone have an idea?
<_VIM_> Userisk: ask in #Ubuntu+
<_VIM_> 1
<Userisk> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<foul_owl> hardware drivers show that 180.23 is already installed and in use, but i get no direct rendering
<cooldduuudde> hi. gparted shows only one of my two hard disks.
 * Userisk hopes someone turns up oO
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: i have a similar card, it doesnt work with the 180 on mine but is great with 177
<foul_owl> *180.29
<foul_owl> ok, I'll give 177 a shot! thanks Parsnip, brb :)
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone tell me when i do nslookup gw do i get non-authorotive answer: cant find gw:no answer
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: do yu have name servers defined in /etc/resolv.conf?
<lllama> Anyone had any luck using explore2fs to get at a wubi disk?
<chronic> bazhang, why r u being a coward?
<jsanakonda> ?
<ikonia> jsanakonda: what's up
<jsanakonda> all good
<NativeAngels> yes i do ActionParsnip
<sleepy_cat> i have got three files.. two c files and one header file
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: can you ping them
<jhonny> ragazzi
<jhonny> ciao a tutti
<jhonny> io ho un problema cn amule
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jhonny> nn ho priorità ne fonti
<q0_0p> i have internet connection through wifi; can ICS through my ethernet
<foul_owl> hey, so it said it couldn't load the module "type1" and also there was a crash report saying that the package 177 couldn't be installed
<TheSlayer> Why do i always get the "This nickname is registered" messages here?
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<glitsj16> TheSlayer: means someone else registered that nickname on irc.freenode.net ...
<TheSlayer> glitsj16: I have already tried three of them. LegendaryDarkKnight (which was shortened to LegendaryDarkKni for some reason), Slayer, and TheSlayer
<FaMott|Sleeps> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<blip-> hi all,   I installed a package called matplotlib documentation from the hardy repos.  any idea where I can find the actual docs I just installed ?   thanks
<glitsj16> TheSlayer: nothing much you can do except try another one you like that isn't allready registered i suppose
<TheSlayer> glitsj16: Why should i? I can talk with this one as well xD
<TheSlayer> Allright whatever. We got kinda offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> blip-: try: man matplotlib
<DJones> TheSlayer: It might be worth you joining the freenode admin channel #freenode and asking there about help registering a nickname that you want
<blip-> ActionParsnip: there isn't a manpage for it.
<TheSlayer> DJones: K, thanks. Will do later... Can u explain me when does the name change? I know that there are tons of these, and that 8.10 is Interpid Ibex
<blip-> ActionParsnip: this is what i installed http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/
<blip-> *   http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> blip-: then the developers site should have some documentation, it is just a lib and not an app as such
<NativeAngels> ActionParsnip i got unknown host when i did ping
<ActionParsnip> blip-: http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/contents.html
<blip-> ActionParsnip: hmm, yes they have docs online but the ubuntu version is quite a bit older so I'm not sure if it may be different
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: can you ping ip addresses? try pinging 38.99.130.180
<DJones> TheSlayer: Ubuntu gets updated every 6 months, the next version is due in April and will be 9.04 Jaunty Jakelope
<blip-> on hardy i have 0.91
<blip-> cur ver is 98
<FaMott|Sleeps> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TheSlayer> DJones: Do i have to update, or can i keep Interpid Ibex?
<FaMott|Sleeps> Ubottu! UsefuL!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UsefuL!
<FaMott|Sleeps> ...
<itai_michaelson> whats the name of the package with all the extra codecs and stuff - ubuntu-restricted-extras or something? (on interepid)
<ActionParsnip> blip-: is 0.91 not working for you?
<TheSlayer> ubottu is a robot, FaMott|Sleeps, giving him UsefuL! is same as trying to "man UsefuL!"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blip-> ActionParsnip: it is, but I mean the documentation on the website if for 0.98 so it will be different from 0.91.   I don't understand why the docs I installed are not on the machine.  shall I search for matplotlib in root ?
<ActionParsnip> blip-: you could try: sudo find / -name matplo*
<DJones> TheSlayer: You don't have to update, you can stick with Intrepid, but that will stop getting security updates in April 2010, plus the 6 monthly updates normally include updated versions of software which will have been released since 8.10 eg open office 3 which isn't available by default, if you wanted to keep getting security updates, you'd need to upgrade by April 2010 anyway
<NativeAngels> yes ActionParsnip
<TheSlayer> DJones: OMG... I mean, i setup Interpid like i like it, and if i need to re-install the os, then i will lose all the settings
<FaMott|Sleeps> is 9.04 the next LTS or?
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: then your dns servers that you are using are not working
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: or are down
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: or dont exist
<DJones> TheSlayer: YOu shouldn't lose your settings if you use the update procedure, its only when you do a fresh install that you'd normally lose things
<damaltor> hi everybody, i wat to install xfce parallel to kde so i can choose before login. is it enough to just install the package xfce4? or do i have to configure something else?
<TheSlayer> DJones: .... update procedure?
<NativeAngels> but i have set up a binddns server on my linux box ActionParsnip
<max82fr> Hi guys
<TheSlayer> max82fr: Hello.
<max82fr> I need help on getting rid of Ubuntu and re installing Windows instead
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: it may be interfering
<NativeAngels> as per this tutorial http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<max82fr> <TheSlayer> Hi
<max82fr> <TheSlayer>can u help?
<damaltor> max82fr: put your win disk in, and tell the setup to use whole hdd. thats it.
<davygrvy> Hi, having problems with the alternate installer running in low memory mode.  I can boot the CD_ROM from floppy with SBM, but once the installer kernel loads it bombs on step 3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom" and asks me for a "driver floppy".  What's a driver floppy and how do I make it?
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: ##windows will help you reinstall, just delete the partitions of rlinux and you can reinstall on the drive
<TheSlayer> max82fr: heh... Why don't u like the Ubuntu? Anyhow... Yeah. Besides, u will have to format the hard drive.
<DJones> !upgrade | TheSlayer Have a look at the info in ubottu's database, that should help you
<ubottu> TheSlayer Have a look at the info in ubottu's database, that should help you: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: make sure you backup any data on the partitions before you begin
<max82fr> <damaltor>  it wouldn t start from the cd
<max82fr> been told I needed to install a bootloader or something before???
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: check in bios to make sure cd is first boot device then internal hard drive
<damaltor> max82fr: then you got some non-bootable disk from the net, or you misconfigured your startup sequence in bios. try pressing Esc or F12 while starting to choose the disc.
<max82fr> <ActionParsnip>that s the thing. Ihave a Vaio laptop. Bios is protected by password, never given
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: there may be a key you can press to select boot device
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: like f13 or f11 like damaltor says
<max82fr> <ActionParsnip>it says Entering Bios and then Password???
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: either way its offtopic for here
<IamSOG> um..
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: try f11 or f12
<damaltor> max82fr: no bootloader needed. if your disc is bootable, you can directly boot into.
<max82fr> <ActionParsnip> sorry, no one would help in windows room
<max82fr> oki will try
<damaltor> max82fr: tell it your password :P
<ActionParsnip> !ot | max82fr
<ubottu> max82fr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<max82fr> <damaltor>don t have it. never given
<IamSOG> just take out the battery on the board will reset the password and everything in the BIOS...
<simplexio> could we get ubottu to teach right way to address some one in irc ? that would be nice
<max82fr> thanks guys and fuck off><ubottu>
<bazhang> !who | simplexio
<ubottu> simplexio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> max82fr: boot the system and press F11 lots, if its no good, rebot and press F12 lots
<max82fr> thanks
<bazhang> max82fr, watch the language
<max82fr> LOve ya
<max82fr> bazhang> yes mum
<damaltor> hi everybody, i want to install xfce parallel to kde so i can choose before login. is it enough to just install the package xfce4? or do i have to configure something else?
<davygrvy> Hi, having problems with the alternate installer running in low memory mode.  I can boot the CD_ROM from floppy with SBM, but once the installer kernel loads it bombs on step 3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom" and asks me for a "driver floppy".  What's a driver floppy and how do I make it?
<simplexio> bazhang: yeah, right. learn to read
<simplexio> bazhang: sorry.. i need to learn read
<magnetron> davygrvy→ what kind of floppy did you use to boot the alternate CD?
<simplexio> isnt it a irc standart to use nickname: at start ? i have been using irssi so long that i cant  remember what mirc does
<TheSlayer> Can anyone say which version actually is better? Ubuntu, Xubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<dimebar> TheSlayer: entirely depends on whether you prefer GNOME, KDE or XFCE
<simplexio> TheSlayer: only difference is desktop enviroment, xubuntu should be best for small computer
<davygrvy> magnetron: dd if=/dev/cdrom0/install/sbm.img of=/dev/fd0
<Anarhist> how can i get a list of all the installed packages. i want to reinstall ubuntu, but want to know what i will need to apt-get after that
<damaltor> TheSlayer: Kubuntu is luxury. on cost of performance. Xubuntu is very fast, but no luxury at all. ubuntu is some mid-way thing, fast but nice. i like kubuntu best, but now am installing xubutu because of performance
<Apolo> join #ubuntu-br
<TheSlayer> ah..... then i will just keep the Ubuntu. Apolo, put the "/" before commands. (/join ubuntu-br)
<deany> does the usb-creator app in 8.10 create a usb install with alternative style installer or the live style installer?
<davygrvy> magnetron: I used the 'smart boot manager' image on the alternate install cd-rom
<_sunny_v_666> hello!!!
<Boohbah> !hi | _sunny_v_666
<ubottu> _sunny_v_666: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<davygrvy> alternate installer trouble.  Step #3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom" bombs.  I booted the installer from CD-ROM by way of 'smart boot manager' on a floppy, but once kernel loads it can't detect how it got loaded
<foul_owl> ActionParsnip: module "type1" could not be loaded
<_sunny_v_666> guys... i have a confession to make.. i use Xp too sometimes... I m guilty!!! :(
<davygrvy> at the "boot:" line, can add anything like a port address of where the CD-ROM is?
<ikonia> _sunny_v_666: that is not a problem, nor anything to be ashamed of
<_sunny_v_666> yaaaaaaaa
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: then you need to find the package with that module in, or compile it
<ikonia> davygrvy: what do you want to do ?
<_sunny_v_666> i think remote installation might solve the problem
<davygrvy> ikaros, I want the installer to detect my CD-ROM
<ikonia> davygrvy: ok - so the fact that it's booting shows it can see the CDROM  - it wouldn't boot if it couldn't see the cdrom
<davygrvy> ikaros, not exactly true...  'smart boot manager' is kicking it off
<ikonia> davygrvy: it doesn't matter - if the cd is "booting" it can see the cdrom
<davygrvy> ikaros, SBM is used because the bios doesn't support booting off a cd-rom
<ikonia> davygrvy: that's nothing to do with ubuntu as an OS - and how old is this motherboard that you can't boot from a cdrom ?
<_sunny_v_666> The problem might be with your BIOS... Does your system even decect any CD when you try to watch movies or something?
<foul_owl> the package nvidia-kernel-177-source is already installed though
<davygrvy> ikaros, ok, then you tell me why the installer is bombing and asking me for a driver disc (floppy)
<ikaros> try to highlight ikonia pleas davygrvy
<ikaros> =)
<davygrvy> hehe, sorry
<ikaros> np
<ikonia> davygrvy: are you sure it's asking you for a driver disk ??/
<Certh> hi
<foul_owl> i am guessing that some stage of the driver installation, the kernel module is supposed to be compiled?
<Certh> please test my repo
<ikonia> davygrvy: what is the exact error message and at what point
<ikonia> foul_owl: it's all pre-compiled
<ikonia> foul_owl: there is nothing to compile at install time
<ikonia> Certh: you can test it yourself
<davygrvy> ikonia: yes, i'm sure, that is exactly what the dialog says
<_sunny_v_666> davygrvy, can u use VCDs or movie DVDs???
<ikonia> davygrvy: at what point do you get that message
<davygrvy> ikonia, step #3 "detecting and mounting cd-rom"
<_sunny_v_666> you don't need to compile anything during installation
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: have you seen the genbuntu idea? It uses apt-build instead of apt-get to compile the system in, like gentoo
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: not aware of it no
<xdfz> Yop all, I have a problem, I can't install gtk2 themes =( it says me that gtk engine is not installed on my computer
<ikonia> davygrvy: how old is this board?
<foul_owl> what should i do now? the package is installed, it just seems like the kernel can't find the module for some reason
<davygrvy> ikonia, about 1997
<ikonia> davygrvy: and it can't boot from cdrom ?
<davygrvy> ikonia, true
<ikonia> davygrvy: that's not meant rude, it's just quite surprising
<ikonia> foul_owl: what are you trying to do
<davygrvy> ikonia, at the "boot:" line is there anything I can add like a port address for the cd-rom drive?
<ikonia> davygrvy: reboot - and remove the "splash" screen from the installer so you can see what's going on.
<yoky> Hi
<ikonia> davygrvy: from that any errors before you get asked for a drive disk may give us a clue on how to fix it
<yoky> tray thed
<yoky> its 100%
<ikonia> yoky: ?
<foul_owl> ikonia: i am trying to install nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> davygrvy: have you tried some bootoptions?
<davygrvy> ikonia, this is the alternate installer, there is no gui
<yoky> ferr
<ikonia> davygrvy: the splash screen
<ikonia> davygrvy: get verbose output
<davygrvy> ikonia, no, what are my options?
<ikonia> foul_owl: how ?
<ikonia> davygrvy: isn't there an option to pass "nosplash" to the boot line ?
<piloten1975> How do I transfert files between 2 ssh connections?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | davygrvy ikonia
<ubottu> davygrvy ikonia: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jrib> piloten1975: you can use scp
<_sunny_v_666> The problem might be with your BIOS... Does your system even decect any CD when you try to watch movies or something?
<ActionParsnip> piloten1975: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352119
<foul_owl> ikonia: apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<davygrvy> _sunny_v_666: cd only..  it can't play DVDs
<foul_owl> also, with hardware drivers manager
<_sunny_v_666> where can I get some good debian packages???
<foul_owl> either works
<foul_owl> *neither
<ikonia> foul_owl: ok, is there a reason you're not using the hardware manager ?
<jrib> _sunny_v_666: do you know about APT and Synaptic?
<davygrvy> _sunny_v_666: I don;t think DVD existed yet in 1996
<ikonia> foul_owl: the hardware manager "gui" I mean
<ikonia> davygrvy: get the verbose output and lets see what it thinks of the cdrom
<ikonia> davygrvy: maybe something we can do to help
<travian_geek> how to grep a singel letter from a string? using echo and grep???
<foul_owl> I tried using the gui, but it didn't enable the drivers
<_sunny_v_666> sorry.. i didnt kno dat ur Cd player dates back to da 90s
<_sunny_v_666> :)
<jrib> travian_geek: echo STRING | grep SINGLE_LETTER   ?
<foul_owl> it said the drivers were enabled (180) but i was getting no direct rendering
<davygrvy> ikonia, laptop not in front of me, will have to wait till tomorrow
<glitsj16> xdfz: running "sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines" from a terminal (without the quotes) will install the default gtk theme engines
<ikonia> foul_owl: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please into a pastebin
<ikonia> davygrvy: no problem
<foul_owl> i tried 177, but now the kernel moduel won't load
<_sunny_v_666> ok...
<ikonia> foul_owl: how do you know it won't load ?
<piloten1975> how do I set a custom port on sftp?    sftp x.x.x.x:333 doesnt work...
<RickX> is anyone having problems getting Nautilus to mount the Homes Samba share?
<foul_owl> my xorg.conf was generated from nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> foul_owl: why ?
<ikonia> foul_owl: why did you use nvidia-xconfig ?
<foul_owl> error when x starts
<travian_geek> jrib, yeah I tride that but i only whant to grep that singel letter and yor example dont
<ikonia> foul_owl: what error when X starts ?
<_sunny_v_666> see if you set you bios to boot from CD... REMEMBER 1ST PRIORITY SHOULD BE GIVEN TO CD
<_sunny_v_666> 1997??? What is ur RAM?
<jrib> travian_geek: then you don't mean you want to "grep", you mean something else.  Try with -o and see if that's what you want.  If it's not, then explain what you want
<foul_owl> aren't you supposed to use nvidia-xconfig if you have an nvidia card? also, the error is : cannot load module "type1"
<ikonia> foul_owl: ok - that's not a kernel module
<ActionParsnip> !caps | _sunny_v_666
<ubottu> _sunny_v_666: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mojo> how can i go about troubleshooting a long pause from when i select logout to when the logout dialog appears in gnome?  i have tried from the menu and from the 'button' on the panel, and many times there is this long pause of 30-50 seconds where i can't do anything
<ikonia> foul_owl: please don't make statments that you aren't sure of, if you don't know say "I don't know" - that's not a kernel module
<_sunny_v_666> Nobody is listening
<xdfz> glitsj16: thanks
<ikonia> _sunny_v_666: yes they are
<ActionParsnip> _sunny_v_666: my systems from 1996 boot cd fine
<mojo> oh, i am using hardy ubuntustudio variety
<travian_geek> jrib, Okey the -o worked I think I should have read the man page better :P
<jrib> travian_geek: it doesn't make sense to me why you want to use that though
<_sunny_v_666> No, ActionParsnip.. i was actually talkin with davygrvy... sorry for da confusion
<ActionParsnip> _sunny_v_666: k7 SlotA AMD 650Mhz w/ 128mb SDRAM, Nvidia Riva TNT2 Ultra 32Mb
<foul_owl> sorry about that
<foul_owl> what is this "type1" ?
<ActionParsnip> _sunny_v_666: if you use words like 'da' and 'dat' people are likely to take you less seriously
<ikonia> foul_owl: xorg font as I recall
<foul_owl> ok, let me paste my xorg.conf
<_sunny_v_666> soory, dude... But I am talking literature here
<ikonia> foul_owl: please use a pastebin
<foul_owl> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/yMhPCI97.html
<foul_owl> thank you for your help btw!
<ikonia> foul_owl: ok - so what is the problem you're actually having, that xorg file looks quite sane
<mojo> i have another question; i am about to google it when firefox loads but how do i reset my default keyring password?  i finally decided to tell my mail notifier to remember it; i created a strong password, but i seem to have got it wrong and need to reset it.
<foul_owl> when x trys to start, it starts in low video mode. it complains about not being able to load module "type1"
<foul_owl> this is after disabling 180, and enabling 177
<foul_owl> 180 i can't get direct rendering despite the driver supposedly being "active"
<ikonia> foul_owl: forget direct rendering for the moment
<ikonia> foul_owl: what video card do you have?
<foul_owl> geforce 6600 gt
<ikonia> foul_owl: ok - so has this ever worked ?
<foul_owl> yes
<foul_owl> 180 drivers worked for about three days
<ikonia> foul_owl: then what happened ?
<foul_owl> then direct rendering stopped working for no apparent reason
<foul_owl> i have had this happen in the past too with other drivers
<foul_owl> they work for a little while, then without warning direct rendering stops working
<ikonia> foul_owl: ok - so what about the resoltion ?
<ikonia> foul_owl: what happened to make that stop working
<foul_owl> removing the 180 drivers and installing the 177
<kam> re comment savoir si l'on est sous eddgy dapper ou feysty
<kam> et cela correspond a quoi ?
<ActionParsnip> mojo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457260
<kam> ?
<Merther> can anyone assist in fixing wireless here in xubuntu 8.10? iwconfig shows wlan0 but interfaces only shows auto lo and iface lo inet loopback. The device won't scan either.
<ActionParsnip> mojo: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<ActionParsnip> Merther: does sudo iwlist scan     show APs?
<ActionParsnip> Merther: you could rename the interfaces file and reboot, you will get a fresh one when you next login and your network manager app will be able to reconfigure the system
<Merther> ActionParsnip, for that I've got wlan0 and the item I've added manually, which won't connect either
<mojo> ActionParsnip:  thanks; i have to log out; i am having weird problems nothing will launch now and apport comes up whenever you messaged my name and gnome-osd crashed.  weird.  can't start ffox so i'll be checking my chatlog.  thatnks!
<max82fr> <ActionParsnip> didn t work btw
<ikonia> foul_owl: why did you remove the drivers and install something else ?
<foul_owl> i wasn't getting direct rendering with the 180 drivers, actionparsnip suggested that I try the 177 drivers
<ikonia> foul_owl: had you ever got them with the 180 drivers ?
<foul_owl> it worked for a few days, then stopped for no reason
<Merther> I'll try the rename and reboot now.
<vecam> hello, I have a problem setting my atheros wireless interface in my ubuntu , any help please
<Nom-> Howdy all... anyone know if it's possible to set my system timezone to Australia/Perth, but *not* apply DST ?
<ActionParsnip> vecam: usb or internal?
<vecam> ActionParsnip, internal
<vecam> ActionParsnip, it was working I updated my ubuntu and it's gone
<ActionParsnip> vecam: run: lspci | grep -i atheros
<davygrvy> ikonia, thanks for the help
<vecam> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> vecam: http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<ActionParsnip> vecam: looks good doesnt it ;)
<vecam> ActionParsnip, thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<vulong> co ai la nguoi viet nam khong?
<andrew__> ActionParsnip, After reboot /etc/network/interfaces is blank.  Auto eth0 and auto SSIDName show up,
<ActionParsnip> vulong: espaniol?
<ActionParsnip> andrew__: thats fine, use your network manager app to configure the connection, or manually populate the file yourself
<vulong> oh!i want find out a VN people
<jrib> !vn | vulong
<ubottu> vulong: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<vulong> thank
<foul_owl> any ideas?
<jrib> foul_owl: just ask your question
<aprilhare> ok. i have six mp4's. i want to join them as one, then output a xvid avi file. what do i need? :) I want to do it all in the comfort of a gnome GUI if possible.
<foul_owl> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: i know how in command line
<jrib> !nvidia | foul_owl
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: oh? well. how?
<andrew__> ActionParsnip, When adding information into the connection there, the mac address and BSSID sections are blank.  Should I fill in those parts?
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: you there? :
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: cp file1.mp4+file2.mp4+file3.mp4 > outputname.mp4
<foul_owl> none of the drivers work....
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: jeez, give me a chance will ya
<aprilhare> ok
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433330
<foul_owl> 177 can't load module "type 1" and 180 has a problem with direct rendering
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48581
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: don't fear the command line, it will give you 10 fold the power of any stupid gui app
<maginot> hi all. Anyone knows how to make ubuntu connect to a server trhought AFP protocol ? I have installed netatalk package on ubuntu but can't figure out how to connect or mount my server
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: that cp command gave me 'missing destination file operand'
<foul_owl> well, thanks for your help everyone. this problem has stumped me for the past 6 months or so. at this point i am considering a full reinstall, since i am really out of options at this point
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: you will need to replace the filenames with YOUR mp4 file names
<jrib> foul_owl: you're being to vague.  You need to be specific about what is happening for someone to help you
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: try deleting the > sign
<jrib> too even
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: you don't say. that would never have occ- hang on. i did.
<deany> you would use > for cat
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: cp file1.mp4+file2.mp4 output.mp4
<deany> aprilhare, or use ffmpeg with multiple -i filename -i filename2
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: that didn't work
<vecam> ActionParsnip, I followed the tutorial step by step, but still can't scan wireless networks , "Interface doesn't support scanning"
<Merther> ActionParsnip: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart states that it couldn't read the interfaces file, and when pulled up that interfaces file is blank.
<kylepotts> Hi guys
<foul_owl> jrib: when I install the 180 driver, it says the driver is in use, but i simply do not get direct rendering
<Mr_Speedy> kylepotts: hi
<deany> cat file1 file2 file3 > output
<jrib> foul_owl: pastebin the following files after starting X with the driver: /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> foul_owl: apologies for leaving you there for a moment
<kylepotts> is this the offical irc?
<Myrtti> kylepotts: yes.
<foul_owl> no prob!
<foul_owl> thanks to everyone for help
<foul_owl> Xorg.0.log http://rafb.net/p/FlH0NO78.html
<foul_owl> xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/yMhPCI97.html
<jrib> foul_owl: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Xunie> god, I so hate it, I was messing around with grub, and I lost menu.lst in the process, Is there a way I can auto generate that file again?
<kylepotts> can anyone use xbox 350 controller on mupgen succesfully
<Xunie> Grub-legacy itself is INSTALLED!
<Riicke> heeey
<Merther> ActionParsnip, that inferfaces file probably shouldn't be blank right?
<foul_owl> nvidia               7233404  0
<foul_owl> agpgart                42184  1 nvidia
<foul_owl> i2c_core               31892  3 lm90,nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<Riicke> alguem do Brasil
<foul_owl> > how many lines for pastebin btw?
<ActionParsnip> Merther: it usually has the lo interface in there, you can always remove the current one and rename back the original file you started with ( i always include a roll back method )
<jrib> foul_owl: when did this happen?  Did the nvidia driver ever work?
<foul_owl> yes, the 180 driver worked for about three days
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: I'd say anything above 3, depends ow busy the room is. If its chokka then anything more than 1 can be bad
<jrib> foul_owl: and then what happened?
<foul_owl> then direct rendering stopped working, so i was advised to try 177, which does not work at all
<aprilhare> this command didn't work either: ffmpeg -vcodec copy -acodec copy -i video_1.mp4 -i video_2.mp4 -i video_3.mp4 -i video_4.mp4 -i video_5.mp4 -i video_6.mp4 video.mp4
<foul_owl> actionparsnip: thanks!
<aprilhare> the bitrates on video are different
<jrib> foul_owl: it just suddenly stopped?  You changed nothing?  Installed nothing?
<Merther> ActionParsnip, it's just blank,  I can move it back to what it was before.  Part of the problem may be that even manually configured it doesn't connect.  I put in my WPA password which is just a bunch of numbers and when I show password it shows a huge string of numbers and letters.
<ActionParsnip> Merther: you need to install and configure the wpa supplicatnt
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Merther
<ubottu> Merther: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deany> aprilhare, ffmpeg -i test1.avi -i test2.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -vcodec copy -acodec copy test12.avi -newvideo -newaudio
<deany> test12 being the output
<foul_owl> i installed a few things, but I can't see why it would break my video drivers
<deany> thats directly from the manual btw :)
<foul_owl> i think i installed libxul-runner dev, and a few other dev packages
<Merther> ActionParsnip, wpa_supplicant is installed and configured, the one step says to put it into the interfaces file to make the change permanent but there was no place to put it even in the original file as it didn't show the wireless interface in there.
<foul_owl> i noticed "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)" but I have tried setting LIBGL_DEBUG to "verbose" and it makes no difference
<elad> From the Terminal, how do I launch a program in such a way that its error messages don't get sent into that Terminal window, disrupting my further work with that window?
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: could try: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm -~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<cr3> hi i've got old ubuntu 6.06 and i would like to use a tool that makes bootable usb sticks, could somebody tell me what is the 'real' name of this application so that i could download it from repo or the internet
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reboot
<foul_owl> thanks! I'll give that a shot!
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: you will then have none of the nvidia stuff install on your system
<foul_owl> sounds good to me :)
<ActionParsnip> foul_owl: and you can resetup from scratch
<foul_owl> sweet, will give this a try now!
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: ok: that produces a larger mp4 thats not quite the same size as the sum of the two files produced - but still plays for the same length as the first file
<elad> Also, in ~/.bashrc, this alias doesn't get the program started in the background. Why? alias chore="/home/elad/nao/Choregraphe-1.1.0-Linux/choregraphe.sh &"
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: i miss GUIs :)
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: thats fine, if it plays all the way through ok then dont knock it :)
<aprilhare> it doesn't
<elad> OK, disregard that last question.
<aprilhare> thats the point it only plays the first file contents
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: CLI is significantly more powerful, you could make it into a script if its a regular thing
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: yeah i hoped it wouldnt do that
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip: so did I :)
<elad> From the Terminal, how do I launch a program in such a way that its error messages don't get sent into that Terminal window, disrupting my further work with that window?
<deany> aprilhare, try  mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy input.mp4 -o output.mp4
<elad> How do I redirect messages sent by a program?
<jrib> elad: > to redirect stdout, 2> to redirect stderr
<elad> And how do I redirect to null?
<deany> aprilhare, using the large file you just made
<elad> /dev/null?
<geirha> elad: and &> to redirect both
<deany> aprilhare, using the large file you just made as input and a new file for output
<jrib> elad: yes
<geirha> elad: yes. &> /dev/null
<elad> What's "&>"?
<elad> Redirect both stdout and stderr?
<beli> bash's redirect operator
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: you could create a playlist in vlc and output the stream to a file on your system so that it makes one big file (i think vlc can do that)
<elad> Doesn't work. I still get those ugly error messages in my Terminal window.
<beli> new bash has new redirect operators...
<jrib> elad: pastebin
<beli> elad: what are your trying to do?
<aprilhare> deany: didn't work "Audio format 0x6134706d is incompatible with '-oac copy', please try '-oac pcm' instead or use '-fafmttag' to override it."
<twitter1> Hello everybody. I have just switched from Fedora to Ubuntu. In Ubuntu the 'command line'  seems to be a lot more 'intelligent'. For example, after 'tar xzf', if you press tab, only tar.gz files are autocompleted. How is that done?
<geirha> elad: you must add those to the end of the command when you run it. You can't redirect the output after the command has been run
<elad> Never mind, it appears it's happened because I was using an alias. It appears I can't alias "chore=/somewhere/chore.sh", and then do "chore &> /dev/null". Can't imagine why not, though.
<elad> geirha, I know that.
<beli> elad: these are to different commands then...
<beli> elad: each alias is interpretated as one closed section by the shell
<deany> aprilhare,  ffmpeg -i file1.mp4 -i file2.mp4 -i file3.mp4 -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 800k -g 300 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k output.avi  | should work
<James24> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> deany is the ffmpeg master
<James24> is there an easy command at the terminal to take the contents between two lines numbers within a file.. and dump it to another file?
<James24> or must i use a combination of head/less ?
<beli> James24: awk, sed
 * deany is a fake reading a manual
<deany> heh
<jrib> twitter1: apt-cache show bash-completion   maybe
<deany> aprilhare, if there are sync issues in the output then run that mencoder command on it..
<ActionParsnip> James24: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-152044.html
<beli> James24: try sed -n 'n,mp' filename
<aprilhare> deany: and the output will work with divx/xvid players?
<beli> James24: where n is start and m end....let the p as it is, it measns print
<aprilhare> deany: important that.
<beli> s/measns/means/
<ActionParsnip> deany: still impressed, looks badass
<b1n42y> if i got the ubuntu repo would that include intel386 and amd64 ?
<jrib> b1n42y: what do you mean "got the ubuntu repo"?
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I want to know what packages is installed when doing a installation of Ubuntu 8.04 JeOS. Does it exist such list on the web somewhere?
<Ademan> anyone know of an application to play *.vgz files?  apparently they're winamp chiptune files... (apparently) I thought maybe somehow with midi or modplug or something I could get them to play
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: yes
<lulu>  sweetangel
<b1n42y> jrib, d/l or bought dvds(if thats an option)
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: they will most likely have debs for both archs
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip, thanks
<deany> i`ll try it myself
<jrib> b1n42y: packages for i386 and amd64 are there so it's possible, sure
<aprilhare> deany: output.avi still only plays 9:35 into the whole file in totem
<aprilhare> bugz
<b1n42y> jrib, thanks
<beli> James24: if your sed does not support -n...try sed 'n,m!d'   but gnu sed will do both
<deany> ran the mencoder command on it?
<Gartral> how do i mount an iso as a cdrom?
<fosco_> Gartral: use nautilus or mount command
<oCean__> ActionParsnip: hi. Can I send you a link in pm on a script (for use here) that jack_sparrow and me have been working on?
<b1n42y> Gartral, acetone ?
<b1n42y> !acetone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetone
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /media/cdrom0
<rockyrock> Hi guys, i want to buy a new ADSL modem with wireless. What about LinkSys? Any problems with Ubuntu??
<James24> beli - thank you
<b1n42y> Gartral, arg cant remember the name for the gui program
<beli> James24: np
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: the router you buy doesnt matter as they all adhere to the ISO standards, its only the device in your system you have to worry about
<BezNalogov> Hello. I get the following error all the time in /var/log/messages. What does it mean and what can I do about it? kernel: [10187.895691] exim[19224]: segfault at 1820162a ip 1820162a sp bfd1703c error 14
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: as long as your OS can interact with your wireless in your systems then they will interfcae with ANY router you buy
<aprilhare> deany: still the same even after mencoder command
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: great, thanks!
<deany> im tryin it myself.. i know it works ive tried it before
<deany> tho, i used the cat command to join em
<aprilhare> i'll try cat command to join em then :)
<b1n42y> Gartral, you can use Furious
<aprilhare> actually i'm getting tired.
<aprilhare> try it another time
<aprilhare> night :)
<b1n42y> !furious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about furious
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: linux has been mounting iso for AGGES, windows is still unable in this time without 3rd party apps
<b1n42y> Gartral, also sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: This is my first time for me with ADSL I haven't installed the ADSL sevice so i don't know who to set it up. As i understood from you, that i only have to put the telephone line inside the LinkSys wireless mode (router) and then my desktop that has a D-Link wireless card will take internet from the router, right?
<CryptIce7> is there a native hex editor for linux?  (ubuntu)
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: I still use Dial-u
<rockyrock> *p
<fosco_> CryptIce7: aptitude search hex | grep edit
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: you may have to configure an account with may require a windows system, if the account is premade you can apply your settings to the router and it will connect
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: so I don't have to connect the router with the PC?
<CryptIce7> fosco_: well, i was looking for a native tool.  My ubuntu box isnt' connected to the Internet.
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: What account?
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: it varies with providers, if you have to setup an account then they will assume windows and you may have to use a windows system to setup the initial account. But as the connection between linux and the router you can use anything at all
<rockyrock> ac
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: when you get adsl yu buy an acount and an IP address, this will need aplying to your router of choice
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: ive told you before, yuo MAY have to. It depends on the provider
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: hi. Can I send you a link in pm on a script (for use here) that jack_sparrow and me have been working on?
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: sure, pastebinn it dude
<b1n42y> CryptIce7, goto synaptic type hex and then press installed tab to see if anything is installed that contains hex in description or name ?
<venu> how to change the screen resolution..... can some one help me plz
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: that's right, in my country when we buy ADSL they give us username and password and phone number to connect. So where to put these, in Windows?
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: great, i have the iso mounted, but the names wrong
<jrib> venu: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: no, you put those in your router
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: what name?
<b1n42y> venu, tried system>preferences>screen resolution
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: aha, and to put these configurations in my router i might need windows. Right?
<farciarz84> hi how can I edit the path to my python?
<jrib> farciarz84: why?  What exactly are you doing?
<Gartral> the name the cd is supposed to come up as, it says "cdrom1" it should say "_DISK1" for the game
<rockyrock> ActionParsnip: cuz the router software might only support windows?
<b1n42y> rockyrock, most routers are asked via http:\\198.168.0.1
<b1n42y> accessed*
<farciarz84> jrib I got a problem like: when I put python it reffers me to a python which is not a python2.5
<jrib> farciarz84: what version of ubuntu?
<farciarz84> jrib: so when I put python2.5 I can import modules but when python only I cannot
<farciarz84> jrib: 8.0
<farciarz84> jrib: 8.10
<jrib> farciarz84: what does « which python » return?
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: no, the account setup software may be windows only
<Gartral> ActionParsnip:  the name the cd is supposed to come up as, it says "cdrom1" it should say "_DISK1" for the game
<farciarz84> /usr/local/bin/python
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: the router itself and configuring it will be done via a web browser so will be doable from ANY system
<Makay> wireless rt73usb and ubuntu inter = down ?? ;(
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip, my old adsl setup was done via router; username, password etc
<jrib> farciarz84: so you installed python manually to /usr/local/?
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: i think the game will read a file from disk2 when it is changed. You may want to read the appdb for wine and how to install the game
<CVirus> Is it safe to resize an NTFS partition from the ubuntu installation ?
<deany> CVirus, ive done it successfully
<Gartral> its already installed, it just needs the playdisk
<jrib> CVirus: relatively safe.  You should have backups of any data you care about of course
<Gartral> ActionParsnip:  its already installed, it just needs the playdisk
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: i use cable, it uses the mac address of the registered system, no stupid passwords to remember, just clone MAC address and bam
<CVirus> deany: jrib: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: maybe theres something in mount to change its name
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip, ya but i dont understand why he would need winblows
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: read man mount   and also ask in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: because if he has to setup and account with the provider using a cd, the cd will undoubtably expect a windows based OS
<b1n42y> CVirus, just dont interrupt the process if you become impatient
<CVirus> b1n42y: sure
<Makay> ActionParsnip wireless rt73usb and ubuntu inter = down ?? ;(
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip, doesnt that cd just install drivers etc?
<[biabia]> is there an easy way to make a disk quota for a particular user
<Makay> internet*
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip, i was under the impression all you need is username apssword and adsl specs
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: it varys from provider to provider
<ActionParsnip> b1n42y: yes yuo do but if you have to set that up with a cd from the provider it wont run on ubuntu and it may not like running via wine
<b1n42y> CVirus, ahh ok sorry i though the was just ubunting
<b1n42y> he*
<ndogbosok> hi all, i've read this: http://hohwie.com/blog/?p=8
<ndogbosok> using irssi with nofitication
<b1n42y> CVirus, as always if you have critical data id back up just in case, power shortage would cause you pain
<CVirus> b1n42y: fair enough
<ndogbosok> but it looks like i missed some step
<ndogbosok> my notification doesn't popup any message
<Makay> wireless rt73usb and ubuntu internet = down ?? ;(
<ndogbosok> can help me?
<extor> How do I fix up the scripts in /etc/init.d/ to start up by default when the box boots up? Is there some nice menu based utility that can help me?
 * b1n42y eyes are sore
<farciarz84> jrib: /usr/local/bin/python
<jrib> farciarz84: so you installed python manually to /usr/local/?
<fosco_> extor: system - admin - services
<extor> fosco_, I just have shell access
<jrib> extor: I'm not sure why you say "fix".  Default behavior should be to start automatically by default most of the time.  Checkout sysv-rc-conf and bum
<oshua86> does anybody know where can I find the binaries for the lastest GTK+
<fosco_> extor: sysv-rc-conf
<oshua86> ?
<jrib> oshua86: why?
<fosco_> oshua86: you'd better use the ones in the repos
<oshua86> jrib, I am having problmes installing it
<ActionParsnip> Makay: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/283759
<extor> Why is sysv-rc-conf called SYSV-rc-conf I am curious. Is ubuntu a System V derivitive?
<jrib> oshua86: right.  My question was more, why are you trying to install the latest instead of what is in the repositories?
<b1n42y> fosco_, are they part of the gimp toolkit ?
<oshua86> jrib, I think the repos have GTK2.1 im trying to install murrine and it requires 2.8
<oshua86> I cant find 2.8 in the repos
<farciarz84> jrib: I've installed python2.6 then remove it and after that reinstall python2.5
<jrib> oshua86: murrine is in the repositories
<jrib> farciarz84: you haven't removed whatever you installed to /usr/local/
<farciarz84> jrib: and manually copy some files from usr/lib usr/bin to user/local
<jrib> farciarz84: ugh, why?
<quibbler> Makay: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<Gartral> ActionParsnip: how do i unmount that cd iso?
<ndogbosok> x
<oshua86> jrib, sudo apt-get install murrine
<oshua86> couldnt find package
<farciarz84> jrib: couse when I put python I couldn't import libs
<azlon> how can i check to see if a program is installed?
<jrib> oshua86: apt-cache search murrine
<fosco_> azlon: just try to execute it
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<jrib> farciarz84: because you have garbage in /usr/local/.  Uninstall/delete it
<jrib> azlon: you can check if a package is installed with: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> !apt > azlon
<farciarz84> jrib: now everthing is working but just when I put python2.5, I want to change it to get work with just 'python'
<ubottu> azlon, please see my private message
<b1n42y> azlon, if its a gui and u cant find it try alt+f2 insert program name
<azlon> fosco_: bash: uinput: command not found
<jrib> farciarz84: I understand the problem
<fosco_> azlon: so "uinput" is not installed
<farciarz84> jrib: when I remove everything 'python*.*' from usr/local will it solve the problem?
<fosco_> whatever it is
<sileni> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook. I don't understand how to though. I have to intsall ubuntu 8.10 (Desktop edition) and then install the netbook stuff?
<jrib> farciarz84: recursively, sure.  Remove anything python related, not just anything that starts with the letters "python"
<b1n42y> if my wireless is at 70% is it normal that im connected at 24Mbps instead of 54?
<thespottedelf_> hello
<javaJake> b1n42y: you can force a higher mbps with iwconfig, but it usually doesn't make any difference
<thespottedelf_> i got some nooby questions about ubuntu
<farciarz84> jrib: tnx
<quibbler> !ask | thespottedelf_
<ubottu> thespottedelf_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Userisk> my local login xsession is stuffed with errors seemingly related to x permissions. anyone have a few pointers?
<jrib> Userisk: pastebin
<b1n42y> javaJake, hmmm, well im on half theoretical throughput, are you sure its not worth a try?
<javaJake> b1n42y: worth a try :)
<javaJake> b1n42y: iwconfig wlanX rate 54M
<javaJake> b1n42y: use straight 'iwconfig' to get a list of current devices and settings
<thespottedelf_> i'm going to be switchnig over to ubuntu as my main os (to make myself learn it) but i also need to have a windows install.  I've also heard that if you make an extra a partition for the home directory you can switch distrose with out losing data... so my question is what partition set up should i do when format
<b1n42y> javaJake, thats the cli command?
<javaJake> b1n42y: yes, but it will be overwritten on reconnect.
<Userisk> jrib: sorry, don't understand the tip ^^
<jrib> Userisk: pastebin the errors you are getting
<jrib> !pastebin | Userisk
<javaJake> b1n42y: to make anything permanent, you have to talk to networkmanager
<ubottu> Userisk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<farciarz84> jrib: it's working tnx again
<farciarz84> :)
<b1n42y> javaJake, will i get disconnected whilst its trying to achieve it, ohh im using wicd
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: just boot up windows, and stick the CD in the drive
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: it will let you install Ubuntu _inside_ Windows so you don't have to mess with partitioning
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: if you want to mess with partitioning, the installer will suggest good settings for resizing Windows automatically
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: so you won't have to worry about that... just pick a "Guided" option
<thespottedelf_> i have a wubi install, but i want to have ubuntu as a main os, ie 60gig partition for windows, then 140 for ubuntu the 300 for data
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: sorry, when I said installer last, I meant the Ubuntu installer when you boot off the disk
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: yea, the installer will help you with that. :)
<thespottedelf_> javajake: well its about time to reinstall windows so i think i'm going to wipe the drive and start from scratch...
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: if I recall correctly, it'll let you pick a size for Windows.
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: ahh, I see... it's best to install Windows first then
<thespottedelf_> should i instal windows first? then ubuntu or does it not really mater
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: you have three options:
<thespottedelf_> o thanks
<sileni> thespottedelf_: install windows first then ubuntu
<thespottedelf_> ok
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: 1) Use Ubuntu paritioner to create your partitions (use gparted in the menus, not the Ubuntu installer), then reboot into the Windows installer and continue there.
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: 2) Use Windows partitioner and installer in one go
<b1n42y> javaJake, success using iwconfig eth1 rate 54M, now to see if vnc to desktop is quicker(smoother)
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: 3) Install ubuntu first with their guided partitioning, install Windows, then reinstall GRUB (there's a guide for that)
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: 2) is the recommended one.
<thespottedelf_> yea sounds like the least
<thespottedelf_> work
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: right :)
<thespottedelf_> javajake: thanks!
<javaJake> thespottedelf_: you're welcome!
<ikonia> javaJake: why is that recommended ?
<ikonia> javaJake: why is it not recommended to install windows first then ubuntu ?
<KRav-Wrk> hello, I'm wondering if anyone knows how to change the ssh connection timeout interval in nautilus?
<KRav-Wrk> I'm connecting to a ssh server that takes a really long time to authenticate because of NIS+ and it is always longer than nautilus allows.
<ikonia> thespottedelf_: I would personally install windows first, then ubuntu, that way ubuntu will pickup the windows partition with grub and configure it first time around ?
<thespottedelf_> alright now i get to go teach myself by trial and error :) ttyls
<KRav-Wrk> I connect find via tty
<iuri> hello
<thespottedelf_> ikonia: thats what javajake said
<thespottedelf_> :)
<javaJake> ikonia, thespottedelf_: I guess I wasn't clear. Windows first, then Ubuntu. 2) was merely saying you should use the Windows tools to reformat the drive too
<ikonia> javaJake: ahhhh worry, I miss-read what you said
<thespottedelf_> alright i gotta go ttyls
<ikonia> sorry
<sileni> can someone help me with the steps to install ubuntu netbook remix on my hp mini 1000 .. i have windows xp presinstall
<azlon> what is the command above sudo?
<azlon> gksudo?
<b1n42y> KRav-Wrk, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Tip:%20Keep%20Alive
<Pici> azlon: What do you mean by above?
<quibbler> !sudo | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubuntistas> i receive a message when i suspend: 'vlc has stopped hibernate from taking place playing some media' any clue?
<chumbo> any one know how to enable access via network with xampp? (ubuntu)
<funkyHat> ubuntistas: yes, press stop in VLC before you suspend
<ubuntistas> funkyhat i am not using vlc right now
<deany> sileni, a related guide http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-netbook-remix.html
<funkyHat> It would be really nice if it could tell the difference between the user choosing to shut down/suspend etc. and the system doing it automatically
<deany> i only know cuz im gettin a dell mini 9 for my mother :)
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sudo and gksudo are not above each other in any way, gksudo is used to launch graphical apps and sudo is for command line apps: sudo gedit is INCORRECT
<KRav-Wrk> b1n42y: thanks, but ssh from terminal all works fine.  it's specifically in nautilis via ssh://host.  I get the username and password prompt but it times out before authentication is complete.  Nautilus can connect to other hosts fine, it's just this one take a very long time to authenticate because of NIS+
<azlon> ActionParsnip: ah, got it... thanks
<funkyHat> ubuntistas: oh right... were you using it earlier? perhaps try opening VLC and then closing it again (maybe it crashed?)
<ActionParsnip> azlon: gksudo gedit is correct and will configure the environment correctly which will make your file permissions and ownerships not reak
<sileni> deany: i saw that guide... so it is like installing a full fledged ubuntu 8.10 and then on top of that installing netbook stuff.. i don't see how that is useful because netbook have low specs with respect to HD size and all
<ActionParsnip> azlon: in kde its kdesudo too
<ubuntistas> no funkyhat
<ActionParsnip> azlon: you can actually use gksudo for both cli and gui
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> you have it installed already?
<deany> sileni, well you can strip it down and remove a lot of apps you dont want... one im gettin is 8gig/1gig ram
<KRav-Wrk> b1n42y: so I need to increase how long nautilus will wait for the authentication to complete.  In WinSCP going to the same server I have to click continue several times before it connects
<chumbo> n8tuserf, yes its instaled and secured
<ubuntistas> i receive a message when i suspend: 'vlc has stopped hibernate from taking place playing some media' any clue?
<sileni> deany: hp mini has 1 gig ram and 16 gig but its preinstalled with xp which takes up 6 gb
<deany> me personally wouldnt bother with it and just stick with regular
<funkyHat> ubuntistas: I think you might be experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/290753
<mikeshollen> Hey folks, I'm still fairly new to Ubuntu and Linux, and I was considering security the other day.  After doing some research, I found this website which has a lot of interesting information.  I was wondering whta some of you experienced users had to think about the suggestions it gives for securing your system.  If you could, please take a look at it and IM your thoughts to me.  http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-sec
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> well how did you logged in to it?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: click stop on vlc, pause may work too. Try both. failing that, close vlc
<sileni> deany: i just look into it because i read some review saying that netbook remix is tailored towards the atom processor and so on
<sileni> deany: the new 8.10 has that builtin to the kernel?
<deany> sileni, yes, its for netbooks
<Userisk> once logged in, the windows manager is missing and most programs will not execute http://paste.ubuntu.com/126696/
<sileni> deany: what, you mean if i just get the ubuntu 8.10 frm website now and install it on netbook. it would have the optimization for atom processor and so on ?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip iam not using it right now
<Certh> hi
<deany> atom is pretty much same as x86 , just some packages are optimised for it more (lpia instead of debs)
<zmay> hello, haveing some pc problems, when i turn on my pc, screen doesent wake up, and system shuts down automaticly after about 5s, then automaticaly turns on again after 5sec and shuts down etc... anybody know what it could be
<deany> (low power)
<sileni> zmay: you go thp ?
<sileni> you got hp?
<deany> but you can install ubuntu on a netbook yes..
<root> hi guys
<qknight> schmidtm: huhu
<zmay> nop
<deany> the dell im getting has an atom too
<sileni> deany: thank you for so much good information, one second
<zmay> sileni: no
<knutwin> hi, does anybody knwo how to change the default display picture of totem?
<zmay> sileni: its desktop pc
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> i can assist you here in the main, not in the pm though
<cmdblock> i want ro konw what about fonset style. who can help me
<toddoon> salut, est ce que quelqu'un utilise dm-crypt?
<cmdblock> i want ro konw what about fontset style. who can help me
<n8tuserf> !fr | toddoon
<cmdblock> i want to konw what about fontset style. who can help me
<ubottu> toddoon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yonatan> hi, every time I change my screen brightness the keyboard goes dead?
<chumbo> n8tuserf, I dont understand... i logged normaly like"sudo lampp/lampp start"
<chumbo> n8tuserf, if thats what u meen =/
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> okay, so you are already logged on, what are you trying to do next?
<zmay> deany: you really thin its low power?
<sileni> zmay: if it is desktop i doubt its low power
<toddoon> hi does somebody use dm-crypt and could explain me how to crypt the root partition?
<bluewater> hi~
<zmay> sileni: and it's brand new
<deany> sileni, how are you goin to partition your 16gig then..  im just gonna use 1 big one for my mothers... swapless of course
<n8tuserf> toddoon -> i have not used it before, but it does not work in trying to crypt the current root partition, you are using it right now
<b1n42y> i may have had an answer for KRAV
<toddoon> n8tuserf: no i would have advices to see if it is possible
<chumbo> n8tuserf, well i set my user and pass long time ago so it as some security but that made xampp unable to be accessible via network.. i cant access phpmyadmin for example and i am in the computer with the databases
<n8tuserf> toddoon -> perhaps you can go boot from livecd and dmcrypt your root partition from there?
<deany> thats if i dont just keep the default 8.04 / dell custom interface.. it can be disabled with 1 click
<toddoon> n8tuserf: i think too it is the solution
<knutwin> is there a multimedia player that plays sound AND video files exept VLC Player?
<ubuntistas> i receive a message when i suspend: 'vlc has stopped hibernate from taking place playing some media' any clue?
<quibbler> !players | knutwin
<ubottu> knutwin: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<funkyHat> knutwin: Totem plays any format supported by Gstreamer
<sileni> deany: i have no clue, i'm probably just going to let ubuntu decide the parititons during installation
<ubuntistas> As a work around you can add "inhibit=0" to ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc this will allow suspend/hibernation while vlc is running.
<ubuntistas> how can i run it in terminal?
<knutwin> funkyHat: i want comfort of rhythmbox with the ability of totem to play videos
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> are you a developer? you knew how to change the password so you remember it?
<funkyHat> knutwin: try banshee (I think you'd need to enable the ppa to get the version that does video
<deany> sileni, it will suggest swap , you dont really want one.. will lessen the life of your flash drive
<sileni> deany: .. i thought you would need swap more than ever on notebooks..
<knutwin> funkyHat: can u provide the ppa url?
<n8tuserf> ubuntistas -> you can vim (edit) the file and insert those entries
<deany> sileni, SSD are flash, flash only has finite writes
<ser_> hola
<ubuntistas> n8tuserf explain
<ser_> alguien de argentina
<funkyHat> knutwin: https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<bazhang> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<n8tuserf> ubuntistas -> you can vim (edit) the file and insert those entries. <-- you dont understand editing a file?
<chumbo> n8tuserf, yes i change it like it says in the tutorial... because by default it cames without password
<ubuntistas> no
<knutwin> funkyHat: just add that to the sources list and then install banshee?
<funkyHat> knutwin: yes, I would also suggest you add the ppa key
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: well vlc must still be running, check in: ps -ef | grep vlc
<n8tuserf> chumbo if you followed the tutorial in creating a password, then look into how you would manage an apache and mysql with password, you need to figure out the connect string on the db is one thing
<Certh1> a new repo opened
<knutwin> funkyHat: how do i do that, where do i get the key? :-)
<sileni> deany: nooo you mean to tell me my hard drive will die soon :'(?
<funkyHat> knutwin: there is a line on the page I linked that says 'This repository is signed with *key* blah blah Follow these instructions...'
<jdolan> hi, can someone recommend a GUI-based backups package for desktop use?  i just want to easily backup most of ~/ to a USB drive every so often.
<n8tuserf> sileni -> typical flash drive cycles are in 100,00's and up..
<ActionParsnip> !backup | jdolan
<ubottu> jdolan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chumbo> n8tuserf, well since
<hateball> jdolan: grsync
<knutwin> funkyHat: Ok, Thanks!
<MacGyver> heh
<jdolan> thanks :)
<deany> sileni, it will last a very long time dont worry..http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<gldtn> hello.. how can I have my system to allow multiple sound running at the same time? right now when I turn on MPD and try to listen to something in firefox, I get no sound
<deany> sileni, but using swap will lessen its life and you dont really NEED a swap
<deany> ive got FF/TB, Pidgin, Gimp, xmms, xchat and xp in a vbox and still not using swap with 1gig ram
<deany> its a netbook, just dont run it into the ground
<vladuz976_> i am looking for a packaged version of monodevelop 2.0 beta. is there some sort of place where people might have a personal repository with such a package. is there a common place to look for?
<chumbo> n8tuserf, well since network access was enabled by default when i install xampp, i thougth it could be easy to enable it again.. i am not a programer if theres no tutorial i get stuck lol
<sileni> deany: thank you so much man!
<deany> SSD are intelligent enough too to spread writes to other parts of the flash.. a replacement 16gig SSD by that time will be peanuts
<deany> and you can still read from it apparently, so you can back up
<sileni> deany: when you said it wil llessen life i thought i need to get the netbook replaced in a year or so
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> well you should have considered it why you have to put a password, its purpose to be open and used by developers where security is not the main goal
<deany> i read a page where someone tested a usb flash with writes, he got 90.5 million or so
<Pici> !xampp | chumbo
<ubottu> chumbo: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<sileni> deany: that is good i think...
<sileni> deany: so what do you suggest i do. for my univ it would be really nice if i have linux and windows
<deany> dual boot it then.. you can resize what you have now with the installer
<sileni> deany: so i just go to the main ubuntu webpage, and download ubuntu 8.10 desktop version and install like i did on this desktop pc?
<qO_Op> how would i install xserver in ubuntu server
<deany> make a liveusb if you dont have a cdrom
<qO_Op> where i hit ctrl+alt f7-f12
<qO_Op> ubuntu server doesn't have it
<sileni> deany, yea the only way i can get stuff on there is through this small sd thing they give you a 2gb sd thing...
<SilverVVolf> I am trying to install foxit reader.
<deany> sileni, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-on-dell-inspiron-mini.html
<AndrewMohawk> hi, ive recently created a "trivial" repo which installs tomcat with my application and post installation (well in postinst) i start tomcat with /etc/init.d/tomcat, however after the installation completes i no longer see tomcat running and have to manually start it. I do the same with apache but that stays up, anyone got any idea how to get around this?
<deany> sileni, umm..should be enough
<SilverVVolf> I have extracted the files, but am unable to configure, compile, and install
<deany> ive never used a netbook before, im lookin forward to tryin something new
<glitsj16> gldtn: do you use pulseaudio ? if so, have you set mpd to use pulseaudio output ?
<deany> its for my mother anyway so doesnt need to be fully fledged ubuntu...it was a steal anyway £149 :)
<gldtn> glitsj16,  no it's using alsa
<sileni> deany: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/04/four-tweaks-for-using-linux-with-solid-state-drives/ that looks like it would be useful
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> tomcat has a log file, look there for clues first?
<Cycom> is there currently any benefit to using lpia on an atom vs i386?
<glitsj16> gldtn: that would account for your issue i guess, take a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-get-mpd-running-with-pulseaudio-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html (works for intrepid as well)
<Naraht> So, I don't know is anyone can help, but it looks like my Ubuntu installation on the other PC is toast.  I no longer have sudo access, boot is hanging looking for nonexisitant groups...I don't know what's going on, but I can't use the computer now...
<zr0gee> hi all - I'm wondering where I should look for info on howto add a small iptables boot-script on an Ubuntu server.
<n8tuserf> Naraht -> use your livecd to repair it
<rafaelscj> swfdec or gnash, which is better?
<gldtn> glitsj16, thanks.. let me take a look at it
<silidan> is it normal that the keyboard configuration tool (Ubuntu 8.04) has actually absolutley no effect?
<chumbo> n8tuserf, i just whant it to have password so i am the only on o how can access it.. i think thats comun sence, now if i am working in a network and i must be changeing from a computer to an other i should have normal access for bouth of them =)
<n8tuserf> zr0gee -> look into iptables-save
<Naraht> repair what?  there's no "repair" option that I can find...
<zr0gee> okay, thank you
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> you have to understand how one connects to mysql from a network, which client do you use?
<n8tuserf> Naraht -> its not an automatic repair, "repair" i meant is generic term,
<Naraht> I gathered, if I knew how to fix the problem, I would...but I do not...which is why I'm here.
<n8tuserf> !who | Naraht
<ubottu> Naraht: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flynsarmy> With a static IP, wireless works fine. but if i switch to ethernet, i can only get network with a static ip - no internet. with automatic config it works fine. Why is that?
<snek> is your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<snek> cuz it sounds like it can't resolve domains to ip's
<chumbo> n8tuserf, sorry, 'client'?
<n8tuserf> Flynsarmy -> do this, compare your route table when it is working, and when it is not working, you should see the clue
<Flynsarmy> n8tuserf, route table is empty in both methods
<sileni> deany: i don't know where to put the 2gb sd thing they gave
<sileni> deany:  my pc has alot of slots to stick things in ..
<Cycom> XD bow chicka bow wow
<deany> card reader slot?
<n1gh7m4r3> i take it this is the help channel lols
<sileni> there is smartMedia/xD
<n8tuserf> Flynsarmy -> are you sure? which command you used to check the route table?
<sileni> compactFlash I/II/MD, SD/Mini/MMC/RS/Plus?Mobile , MS/PRO/Duo/PRO Duo
<Cycom> sileni: in the SD slot, if it's an SD card.
<n1gh7m4r3> route tables is this newbie help or advaced help? i havent even figured out how to install a theme yet
<sileni> Cycom: how do i tell if it is an SD card. it just says transcend 2 GB
<Flynsarmy> n8tuserf, right click on ethernet icon - edit connections - double click 'auto eth0' - ip v4 settings - routes
<deany> that tmpfs tweak , how much ram does it use?
<snek> n1gh7m4r3: this is help for all :)
<n8tuserf> Flynsarmy -> nope, try   sudo  route -n   and compare the results again...
<chumbo> ubottu, actualy i am using lampp its just i am used to call it xampp cuse i am on windows at school
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebastian> hola
<chumbo> lol
<AndrewMohawk> chumbo: lamp = linux apache mysql php
<n8tuserf> chumbo -> you need to learn the concepts of client/server connectivity..
<Web755> hi
<knutwin> funkyHat: still there?
<chumbo> n8tuserf, lol, yap i guess i do need some reading =)
<Cycom> sileni: just stuff it in the slot it looks like it fits in.  don't force it.  if it goes in and reads, GREAT! if not, try a different one.
<Web755> I have developed a website, cause i wanna make the world a better place.. and i really think it can make a change.. Can anyone help me with some suggestions to promote it ?
<chumbo> AndrewMohawk, lol yeah yeah i knew that =P
<Web755> I kid you not
<knutwin> funkyHat: my video playback in banshee is flickering? what can i do against that? i dont want to disable compiz just to play a video
<alarm> hello, which is the log file that keeps track of all installed/removed packages ?
<Web755> it really can win the world.
<Web755> but
<AndrewMohawk> chumbo: ah ok, well then i guess u should rather call yours lamp
<Web755> i just need some tips on how i can market sportkin
<glitsj16> Web755: perhaps that more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<snek> Web755: you sound like my boss :P
<bazhang> !ot | Web755
<ubottu> Web755: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Web755> baz zhang
<Web755> wow
<StyleSheep> reminds me of the "dailywtf" of today
<Web755> I think
<Web755> you could be one of my employees.
<deany> how much ram is set aside for tmpfs with this fstab line? tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<Web755> is it jerry zhang ?
<Web755> zhang yi ?
<quibbler> Web755: this is a support channel ...such discussions are held in #ubuntu-offtopic
<knutwin> does anybody know how to get banshee working perfect with video files?? the videos are flickering
<archman> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<n8tuserf> deany -> i believd 64k but it auto expands
<ActionParsnip> knutwin: do you have w64 / w32 codecsc?
<ActionParsnip> knutwin: have you installed video drivers
<notplus_M> So on a server of mine running Ubuntu, after the screen has locked if I put in my password, but it's wrong, it sits there saying "checking password" for about 2 hours before going back to the screensaver, at which point I can try reentering the password... but I'm not able to do anything with it for those 2 hours
<knutwin> ActionParsnip: i have compiz enabled and i am using the ATI Propietary Driver
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: sorry didnt see your comment, the issue is that the jre hasnt completed installation and thus cannot start tomcat :/
<n8tuserf> notplus_M -> your system is out or resources, you may have to press the OFF switch
<zr0gee> n8tuserf: my iptable-rules stick on boot now - thx again :)
<notplus_M> n8tuserf: this is a server...
<aguitel> anyone use hp pavillion dv4-1212 ?
<sileni> dang it is a hp mobile drive not SD... how am i going to get ubuntu on this now T_T
<deany> knutwin, use the rubbish X11 output instead of xv , full screen is usless for me tho
<knutwin> ActionParsnip: when i do "metacity --replace" the vidoe is fine but the rest looks crappy
<deany> id rather have compiz off
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> then complete the install so it can run properly
<AndrewMohawk> yeah but i am trying to automate this
<AndrewMohawk> this is the *last* command in my postinst
<n8tuserf> notplus_M -> so? a server does not have an OFF switch?
<AndrewMohawk> i dont want the end user to have to do anything
<notplus_M> n8tuserf: it's not a good idea to just turn off a production server randomly...
<CryptIce7> is there a way to download a package from the synaptic repository then transport the file to another computer and install it?
<notplus_M> n8tuserf: I think our users would complain a lot
<knutwin> deany: can i use the x11 output with compiz enabled?
<n8tuserf> notplus_M -> i understand, but if its totally frozen? or you can still access the server some other ways?
<ActionParsnip> knutwin: then ask in #compiz
<knutwin> hehe
<knutwin> :)
<ActionParsnip> knutwin: compiz always breaks stuff
<zenlunatic> CryptIce7, might have dependency problems on second machine
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<m_clement> hi
<notplus_M> n8tuserf: we just can't log in from X
<n8tuserf> notplus_M -> and having a system with not hot-backup is taking too much risk
<notplus_M> n8tuserf: or rather, we can't unlock X
<n8tuserf> notplus_M -> you can ssh in okay?
<CryptIce7> zenlunatic: my dependencies should be fine
<notplus_M> n8tuserf: haven't tried
<defrysk> compiz is a pain
<Lisimba> I have a computer called leo. If I do 'host leo' it returns 'leo has address (ip)', but when I do 'ping leo' it says 'ping: unknown host leo'. If I do 'ping (ip)' it works as expected. Any idea what's wrong?
<n8tuserf> notplus_M -> you are getting paid to do this, its only proper if you pay someone else to help you repair this
<zenlunatic> CryptIce7, you can manually download and install with dpkg -i package
<knutwin> compiz is nice if you dont turn on the useless part
<ActionParsnip> Lisimba: then the name is not getting translated usin DNS
<knutwin> the cube for example
<defrysk> knutwin, its totally useless
<deany> knutwin, x11 driver in video player works.. just turn compiz off dude..
<ActionParsnip> knutwin: what is the useless part?
<Lisimba> ActionParsnip: how come host does get it?
<m_clement> I've got a server on Ubuntu and I don't understand how to point a domain name on it
<cole> Hi all, does anyone know why im getting this message: The search results may be out of date or invalid. Do you want to disable the quick search feature? Please reference the help documentation for instructions on how to configure and enable quick searches. im getting this message when i search for files using the search for files tool
<n1gh7m4r3> anyone want to walk me through installing something? i googled but theres so much information everywhere, and some of the steps dont work
<n8tuserf> m_clement -> your have a static ip address assigned to your server?
<m_clement> yes
<ActionParsnip> Lisimba: not sure, if you add an entry for the ip and hostname in /etc/hosts it will use that first to translate the name
<defrysk> !ask | n1gh7m4r3
<ubottu> n1gh7m4r3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuserf> !who | m_clement
<ubottu> m_clement: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> Lisimba: make sure you make the leo system have a static ip
<knutwin> i never used the compiz cube for a long time, but shadows and transparency are nice if your machine does not mind that
<m_clement> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<emil_> hi
<knutwin> i only have 2 desktops
<knutwin> not 4
<ActionParsnip> knutwin: KDE does that already ;) no need for stupid compiz
<emil_> I have installed NX Free, and when I try to connect to other computer I got:
<connar> HELLO
<emil_> the authencity of host can't be established
<emil_> what is this?
<knutwin> ActionParsnip: im gnome lover
<dnet5> semi
<dnet5> haloo
<connar> anyone here knows how to use protege?
<visitor> hello everyone
<jimcooncat> emil_: that's the ssh in it complaining, because it hasn't connected to that server before
<m_clement> n8tuserf: the hotline told me that the server doesn't know it has to manage it
<visitor> is anyone here
<CryptIce7> is there a way to simply download the .deb package from synaptic?
<jimcooncat> visitor: 1417 people are here!
<visitor> ha
<defrysk> CryptIce7, yes there is
<vladuz976_> I recall there being a webapp that autogenerates a sources.list for ubuntu, anybody have the link?
<visitor> so many people
<quibbler> !ask | visitor
<ubottu> visitor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CryptIce7> defrysk: can you explain a method for doing this?
<emil_> @jimcooncat: so that I need to do?
<jimcooncat> emil_: when you see that, do you get an option to accept?
<emil_> yes
<defrysk> when you install a package the .deb file is in /var/cache/archives
<m_clement> is there a file to modify on the web server when you point a domain name to it ???
<glitsj16> CryptIce7: if you've set synaptic to keep the downloaded packages, you should be able to find it at /var/cache/apt/archives i believe .. copy it over to the other machine in that location and it should be picked up instead of downloaded again
<defrysk> CryptIce7, when you install a package the .deb file is in /var/cache/archives
<sileni> deany: hey are you still there?
<jimcooncat> emil_: then do it, and double-check the files on the server to make sure it really is the computer you wanted to connect to. In the future, you probably won't get that message again.
<defrysk> CryptIce7, also make sure to get the denedencies of course
<defrysk> pependencies
<emil_> yes, but that not secure right?
<CryptIce7> thanks
<deany> ye
<defrysk> oh geez , its typo day
<sileni>  pypo day?
<jimcooncat> emil_: what's not secure?
<sileni> deany: im downloading 8.10 desktop version .. are you sure there isn't any lighter version for netbooks?
<deany> sileni, netbooks come loaded with similar apps.
<Cycom> sileni: lighter? not really. there is a version for lpia (low power intel arch) but it's alternate install.
<defrysk> sileni, xubuntu is lighter
<deany> just remove what you dont want
<jimcooncat> emil_: host key checking is there to make sure that when you connect, you're actually connected to the computer you wanted to connect to.
<Naraht> n8tuserf, I guess I'm off to "repair" which at this point looks to involve me backing up my /home directory and completely reinstalling the OS.  gg.
<deany> my mini 9 is comin with ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> sileni: there are sometimes specific distros for the netbook you have
<sileni> Cycom: i have hp mini 1000 with xp what would you do ><
<emil_> ooo :) thanks you
<emil_> :D
<ActionParsnip> sileni: theres also Xubuntu you could use
<sileni> ActionParsnip: have you heard of this netbook called hp mini 1000
<Cycom> sileni: what I'm about to do. install ubuntu 8.04.1
<Cycom> sileni: I have the same laptop.
<sileni> Cycom: dude what are the specs?
<Cycom> sileni: my only debate is between ubuntu or debian, but if you're fairly new to linux, I'd say stick with ubuntu.
<Cycom> sileni: 1.6ghz atom N270 with HT, 1gb ram, 16gb ssd
<quibbler> sileni: http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/29/hp-mini-1000-review-round-up/
<sileni> Cycom: yep that is mine
<Cycom> sileni: webcam?
<sileni> Cycom: yes it has that too
<sileni> Cycom: comes with a 2gb mobile drive
<Cycom> sileni: is it really dark?
<Cycom> the webcam that is.
<sileni> Cycom: what do you mean?
<Cycom> sileni: when you turn on the camera and look at yourself, is the camera really dark? like there's not enough light in the room?
<sileni> Cycom: i haven't tried using the webcam, i need linux for university so trying to get that to work before i try other things
<sileni> Cycom: i don't know how to even turn it on
<sileni> Cycom: why are you downloaading 8.04 and not 8.10
<Cycom> sileni: install ubuntu 8.04.1 from a flash drive.  then, update via ethernet.  your wireless will magically start working.
<sileni> flashdrive?
<sileni> i only have usb
<ActionParsnip> sileni: http://ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it/
<sileni> Cycom: is that ok ?
<Cycom> sileni: because 8.10 does something funny with wireless on NetworkManager
<Cycom> sileni: same thing.  flash is the type of storage.  USB is the interface.
<sileni> Cycom: ah you are awesome
<Cycom> sileni: I know.
<sileni> Cycom: can you give me link to 8.04?
<Cycom> sileni: :) Just kidding.
<defrysk> funny with wireless ?
<deany> sileni, http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Cycom> sileni: do you have an existing ubuntu system?
<dominic_bredoto> does anybody knows how to connect to VPN server using CLI ? Please help!
<sileni> deany: yea thats the netbook remix i was talking about, but it seems i have to have 8.10 base installed and then i add on top of that ... seems like too many apps on a machine that is limited in resources
<Cycom> defrysk: yeah. it shows signal strength when you connect to the wap from the dropdown menu, but it won't show signal strength in the tray icon. the graph is always empty.
<sileni> Cycom: no the netbook only has windows xp, but this computer is running on ubuntu 8.10
<defrysk> Cycom, i see
<deany> sileni, take off what you dont want
<sileni> ActionParsnip: that looks like it is for the pros.. knowing me i will defenitely screw something up when i go through that way
<Cycom> sileni: if you go into system, administration on the ubuntu system, I think there's an option to create a USB boot device, yeah?
<defrysk> Cycom, there is always wicd
<sileni> Cycom: yes there is
<Cycom> defrysk: wicd?
<defrysk> yes
<Cycom> sileni: be forwarned, that will WIPE the flash drive.
<defrysk> networkmanager without gnome deps
<ActionParsnip> sileni: its just a minimal ubuntu, if you want low footprint install xubuntu
<sileni> Cycom: yea i don't care about the USB stick
<bejos> does anyone have sis 672 vga driver for ubuntu 8.10?
<bejos> hi friend....
<dominic_bredoto> does anybody knows how to connect to VPN server using CLI ? Please help!
<Cycom> sileni: download the 8.04.1 from www.ubuntu.com.  go to the "get ubuntu" link, click "download now", and change the version (under Choose a version) to 8.04 LTS.
<C-S-B> im running ubuntu netbook remix on my aspire one and love it!
<Cycom> sileni: pick a mirror and GO! :)
<sileni> Cycom: thank you so much man
<Cycom> sileni: once that's done, run the USB boot creator thingy and pick the iso you just downloaded as the source.
<Cycom> sileni: my pleasure. you'll have to do some tweaking to get audio working right, there's a forum post about it.
<sileni> Cycom: oh o k
<sybariten> i just installed xorg, gdm and xfce on an x-less machine
<qO_Op> BYE
<qO_Op> EXIT
<sileni> Cycom: i noticed that netbook has broadcom wireless.. that will always give me problems. i guess i have to use ndiswrapper?/
<sybariten> but i was surprised to find that i couldnt see any easy way of starting a terminal from xfce....
<armence> Hi all, I wanted to know, is there a way for someone without administrative privileges to change their own password? (without the command line preferably)
<sybariten> is this normal?
<Web755> I just need everyone here to signup to sportkin. It will take 1 minute to signup..
<Web755> Am i crazy ?
<C-S-B> sileni, use b43-should be able to use monitor mode as well then
<hippychick> i have an eeepc 701 running eeeubuntu, my wireless on/off function key doesnt work, and all the help guides i have found so far are for the 901 or later
<deany> sileni, my dell now is broadcoma and works, the mini will most likely be broadcom too, it works
<Web755> its hosted on linux if you are asking the relevance :)
<sileni> deany: oo ok
<dominic_bredoto> does anybody knows how to connect to VPN server using CLI ? Please help!
<Cycom> sileni: nope, once you update, it installs the broadcom driver
<bejos> please help me... i'm having problem with my display......
<quibbler> !ot | Web755
<ubottu> Web755: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cycom> sileni: you DO need a wired internet connection initially.
<deany> just need the updated kernel
<lrojas> hi guys
<NativeAngels> anyone got any idea where ubuntu put rndc logs ?
<gnujm> hey
<sileni> deany: how do i update the kernel?
<deany> update manager will do it
<Cycom> sileni: but once you do your first upgrade, the wl driver will work fine (unless you have WPA, iirc)
<quibbler> Web755: do not pm me
<deany> dist-upgrade if you use apt-get
<sileni> Cycom: WPA is encryption right?
<Web755> ok
<Web755> sure..
<C-S-B> deany, sileni  Ubuntu installs STA wl driver for Broadcom but if you can use b43 do, works great
<Cycom> sileni: just run updates like you normally would, when the little icon shows up.
<lrojas> in order to have a LAMP stack running, other than "sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client" what other steps need i take ?
<Web755> i will keep it on the topic..
<Cycom> sileni: yeah, for wireless.
<opera> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<Web755> I am thinking of implimenting VOIP into Sportkin.. so people can send messaged and talk via VOIP..
<Joran> got an odd one on an intrepid-based system - the rtl8185 card in it, detected by rtl8180 driver doesn't connect to wpa2 at all... so I used ndiswrapper, and now wicd will connect but networkmanager doesn't... how the heck can they give different results, they both use wpa_supplicant right?
<Web755> why don't other websites do this ?
<sileni> C-S-B: b43 is in the regular updates for ubuntu?
<deany> it appears in hardware drivers thing after you update
<DarkKnight> hey my sound was working fine till today morning...dont know why now i am not ble to hear any sound....can anyone help
<Web755> bandwidth ?
<sileni> DarkKnight: its earwax.. your computer is fine!
<C-S-B> sileni, you'll need to install b43-cutter its in the repositry
<sileni> C-S-B: oh ok
<sileni> C-S-B: i shall do that if it fixes all the problems :-D
<DarkKnight> hey my sound was working fine till today morning...dont know why now i am not ble to hear any sound....can anyone help me get it working
<Cycom> DarkKnight: check your volume settings.
<opera> who can tell me somthing about"RSS  feed readers"
<bejos> does anyone have sis 672 vga driver for ubuntu 8.10?
<C-S-B> sileni, let me know if you want help with it. :)
<Cycom> DarkKnight: master is the one controlled by your hotkeys and such, but if something strange happened, one of the other volume settings might've gotten changed.
<Jeruvy> !hcl | bejos
<ubottu> bejos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SilverVVolf> I am trying to delete a directory. tried rm <directory> and it did not work. I receive the response No such file or directory.
<Cycom> C-S-B: wait, does networkmanager work normally with b43?
<Joran> SilverVVolf: spaces in the name?
<C-S-B> SilverVVolf, sure your dir exist?
<Joran> Cycom: yup
<Cycom> C-S-B: and I thought b43 didn't work with the BCM4312.
<C-S-B> Cycom, yes, i'm using both now
<SilverVVolf> i use the ls command and the file is there.
<dominic_bredoto> Does anyone knows how to configure client-vpn connection fom CLI? <-------------------------
<Cycom> C-S-B: \o/ WOO! I'm installing 8.10 then, see how that goes. wl isn't that great.
<opera> noman knows about rss feed readers?
<Cycom> C-S-B: wait, does it have monitor mode?!
<C-S-B> Cycom, i dont know about 4312, i think I have 4311
<Joran> opera: I use liferea
<sileni> SilverVVolf: you did ./ or gave the absolute path?
<quibbler> SilverVVolf: do you have permission
<C-S-B> b43 is the only broadcom driver to support monitor mode
<sileni> quibbler: i thought if he didn't have permission it would say something like " Permission denied"
<opera> joran:can you tell me what is rss ?
<Joran> SilverVVolf: I repeat, does it have spaces in the filename?
<Cycom> C-S-B: HOORAY!
<SilverVVolf> no
<Cycom> 8.10 here I come!
<sileni> Cycom: what happend?
<Cycom> sileni: I'd still stick with 8.04.1 on your netbook.
<SilverVVolf> I tried to install Foxit reader. Did not work so I am trying to delete the files and directory so I can star over.
<Cycom> sileni: the driver that I thought didn't work on my hardware does, and so I suspect network manager will work too.  I want 8.10 for a few extra features.
<Joran> opera: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rss
<erUSUL> !appdb
<sileni> Cycom: you are dualbooting xp and ubuntu now right?
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cyzie> AngryElf,
<Cycom> sileni: nah, I installed XP to at least give it a fair shot.  It's slow.  REALLY slow. Outlook has already crashed twice.  I'm so done.
<C-S-B> Cycom, im on 8.10 with b43 on a 4311 using monitor mode, ive cracked multiple wep networks
<deany> 8.10 runs fine on netbook.. well lot of people are using it
<sileni> C-S-B: dang i want some reassuring soul that dual boots xp and ubuntu on hp mini 1000 ><
<ActionParsnip> i'd use puppy on a netbook, or DSL
<C-S-B> sileni, im on an aspire one
<Cycom> C-S-B: I'm not sure I would admit that :)
<Joran> I use mint on my eee900
<Cycom> sileni: meh. dual booting is fine.  I'm just tired of XP.
<erUSUL> SilverVVolf: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14654
<old> how to rename a drive in ubuntu? (it's an NTFS format)
<gth> t
<armence> Is there a way for non-administrators to change their own password in ubuntu?
<Joran> old: ntfslabel?
<Cycom> sileni: also, you have like 16gb drive... just take the plunge and go linux :)
<Joran> armence: passwd ?
<gth> linux
<armence> Joran: Is there a non-command line way to do it?
<sileni> Cycom: i need both windows and linux prefereably because some of my classes use windows software next semester
<ikonia> Joran: mint is not supported here
<old> Joran: yes.. it took the drive out of a win xp machine... now I would like to rename it...
<deany> according to my "friend" you should only use linux for changing your desktop environment and nothing else..basically he sayin its not good for anythng... hmm, not learnt anythng from that webpage I sent him while he was using I.E lol
<C-S-B> Cycom, The 802.11a part of the 4309 and 4312 is not supported.
<ikonia> Joran: please use the mint support resources, this is for ubuntu only
<Joran> ikonia: was I asking for mint support?
<ikonia> Joran: oh, I thought you where
<gnujm> No
<ikonia> Joran: my apologies
<Cycom> sileni: blech. well, what I'd do in your case is buy a nice big SDHC card and use that as a second drive.
<Cycom> sileni: like 16gb.  you can get em for $30-$100.
<gnujm> ikonia: he was just sayin that he is usin it on his eee
<ActionParsnip> sileni: could run virtualbox in seamless mode. Not sure its up to it but could be a chuckle
<Cycom> sileni: install windows on that, and then point grub at it :0
<ikonia> gnujm: yes, I can see that, my mistake
<opera> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Joran> besides, mint is a ubuntu derivative, if it's a kernel or ubuntu-packaged app there's no need to be fascist and not give support
<Jeruvy> armence: System ->Admin -> Users
<Cycom> ActionParsnip: it's a 1.6ghz atom :) I think that might be a TITCH slow.
<sajid_solangi> !ekiga
<gth> :
<gldtn> thanks to the guy that was helping me um the pulseaudio and mpd
<ikonia> Joran: it's the channels policy, but as you're not looking for support it was %100 my mistake
<C-S-B> virtualbox/vmware have asurprisingly small over head
<armence> Jeruvy: It gives an error if you are not an administrator
<C-S-B> Cycom, did you see my message about 4312 b43 support?
<deany> yup.. ive used vmware on a p3-1gig before
<old> joran: any ideas?
<Joran> ikonia: must remember to do what you have to do when you ring isp support lines and pretend I'm running something other than I am... it's really bad to have to do that here
<Cycom> C-S-B: yeah, I don't have an A network anyhow.
<C-S-B> Cycom, good, get installing then ;)
<Joran> old: ntfslabel is the command you need
<Jeruvy> armence: those are the only two ways to do it.
<ikonia> Joran: that doesn't change anything, but as I said the mistake was %101 mine
<lrojas> is there any page that has the steps to make ubunutu desktop work as a server? i need apache, php and mysql
<Cycom> C-S-B: in fact, lspci just says "802.11b/g" anyhow with the wl driver.
<Pici> !lamp | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<old> joran: what is the syntax to use?
<armence> Jeruvy: OK, I guess that means I have to teach users some basic command line... oh well
<Cycom> C-S-B: skip the "with the wl driver" part.  two lines became one :)
<torkel_> how is ubuntu's out of box experience with isdn?
<Jeruvy> lrojas: if you are using the server install, it has a LAMP install by default.
<deany> lrojas, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<liamste000001> Soes anyone know how to connect to the ubuntu.com ftp server on vista?
<Joran> old: "man ntfslabel" or http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ntfslabel
<ActionParsnip> Cycom: true but it would run, just badly
<lrojas> i am using the client install, ubuntu desktop
<C-S-B> Cycom, are you ok installing b43 then?
<sileni> georgia tech has such good server.. 700 kbps  ubuntu 8.04 at 86 pct already
<old> joran: thanks.
<Cycom> C-S-B: dude, I ran gentoo for a while.  I will be very ashamed if I can't follow the manual :)
<lrojas> also, is there any way to add KDE to my install or if i wanted to use KDE did i absolutely need to get kubuntu ?
<Joran> so does anyone know the difference between the way wicd does wpa2 and the way networkmanager does wpa2?
<Cycom> C-S-B: like "three years" a while.
<erUSUL> liamste000001: use any ftp client for windows
<liamste000001> I used the built, in
<liamste000001> but it gave an error
<ikonia> liamste000001: ftp server is an ftp server - not matter the OS
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello :)
<Joran> I'm trying to work out why the two managers give different results connecting to the same network on the same hardware :(
<liamste000001> "The handle is invalid..."
<ikonia> liamste000001: what ftp server are you trying to connect to ?
<liamste000001> Is there a username and password?
<ikonia> liamste000001: what ftp server are you trying to connect to ?
<liamste000001> the ftp.ubuntu.com
<liamste000001> not in a web browser
<ButterflyOfFire> I have a to setup mode 1280x1024 on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope (The driver is working fine but cannot get the full mode)
<corp> hello. i'm running ubuntu intrepid. when i use a hostname to ping a remote host, the replies display very slowly. why might this be?
<ikonia> liamste000001: works fine with anonymous user
<ButterflyOfFire> can you help ?
<corp> if i ping using an IP address, it works fine.
<C-S-B> Cycom, gentoo is badboy- I had a system for a while ran beautifully. I reckon you could get an awesome gentoo install on a netbook optimised to the processor
<ikonia> ButterflyOfFire: jaunty support is in #ubuntu+1
<ButterflyOfFire> thanks ikonia ;)
<liamste000001> Weird...
<liamste000001> I am running vista and it fails...
<Cycom> C-S-B: yeah, three weeks from now :)
<sileni> wah my usb stick used to hold 1 GB but now it only holds 64 mb o-0?
<Joran> meh, wouldn't surprise me if vista had ftp.ubuntu.com blacklisted as an "unsafe destination"
<sileni> out of that 64 mb 32 is already filled up but when i check on it there is nothing in there
<ikonia> liamste000001: what client are you using
<Cycom> sileni: download and install gparted
<C-S-B> Cycom, also, i founf that I had to both rmmod wl / modprobe b43 and deactivate STA driver from the hardware drivers menu to get the driver to kick in
<evantandersen> about 15% of the time i resume from sleep on my macbook, the trackpad does not work. I have to reload the module with "sudo modprobe -r appletouch" then it will work. I have added a shell scipt to the /etc/pm/sleep.d/ directory, and no dice. I have added modprobe to the sudoers file and can confirm that it will work because in terminal i can type sudo modprobe and it does not ask for password. What should
<evantandersen> if i do?
<Cycom> sileni: fire it up as root, and check the partitions.
<liamste000001> Vista's built in mounter
<ikonia> liamste000001: mounter ???
<ikonia> liamste000001: I thought you where using an ftp client ?
<deany> sileni, is that the cells dying ?
<ikonia> liamste000001: actually try ftping to the site, see if that works
<liamste000001> Client...
<Cycom> C-S-B: yay /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<liamste000001> tried that in IE, works, in explorer, fail
<C-S-B> Cycom, i didnt need to blacklist.
<Cycom> C-S-B: you know what I always blacklist? PCSPKR
<Joran> liamste000001: windows' ftp client is the one you get if you type ftp at the cmd prompt
<Joran> liamste000001: explorer is not an ftp client
<Cycom> C-S-B: that thing is SOOOO annoying, especially on Dells, I've found.  It sounds like a truck's backup tone.
<sileni> deany: i guess the gparted only sees 94 mb also
<cmdblock> how tu use usenet in ubntu,it need outlook
<sileni> C-S-B: what did you want me to see with gparted?
<Boohbah> cmdblock: get a newsreader
<sileni> Cycom: i meant you , not C-S-B
<sileni> ><
<erUSUL> cmdblock: there are many newsreaders for linux just use one of them
<C-S-B> sileni, gparted? i didnt mention it...did i ?
<sileni> C-S-B: no it was Cycom sorry
<erUSUL> liamste000001: just download and use filezilla is a good free ftp client for windows and linux
<sileni> dang i guess i need to find another usb stick
<DOa> how do i install a bin file?
<dotblank> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Joran> so... noone's ever had the situation where wicd works and networkmanager doesn't?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Joran: I have, why?
<storbeck> DOa: chmod +x file.bin - then run it
<karisters> Dear masters =) can you please help me with advice. I recently made a mistake and tried at first to compile wine by hands. The problem is that after compilation the alsa drivers have been broken and I can no longer adjust sound volume. I hear sound, but its very quiet
<DOa> ok thx
<DOa> chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<Joran> danbhfive_jaunty: I'm just trying to work out why 'cos wicd loses the connection but doesn't notice, which nm never seemed to do, so I'd rather use nm
<storbeck> DOa: Not in IRC... in a terminal
<danbhfive_jaunty> Joran: I thought you said wicd works, and nm doesnt?
<DOa> i know that, but when i did type that nothing did happen?
<Joran> yeah, on this particular hardware, which is the problem
<sileni> DOa: do you know of a band called foo fighters?
<storbeck> DOa: Nothing is supposed to happen. Now run the .bin file like you would run a program
<Cycom> C-S-B: think I should go all in and install 9.04?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Joran: or more to the point, are you running intrepid, with an atheros wifi card?
<spozen> just got a tip about a application called volwheel but i cant find it in the repos?
<Joran> danbhfive_jaunty: nm works fine on all my other hardware, just not this one
<DOa> ok
<Joran> danbhfive_jaunty: intrepid, rtl8185
<ubuntu_fan> hi guys
<C-S-B> Cycom, no
<C-S-B> ;)
<ubuntu_fan> where can i find any info about kde and gnome
<DOa> nothing happen ;(
<Cycom> C-S-B: why not?
<ubuntu_fan> is there any specific chatroom for it?
<storbeck> ubuntu_fan: #kde and #gnome
<spozen> any one here using volwheel?
<sileni> Cycom: wha tdid you want me to do with gparted?
<C-S-B> Cycom, its all beta or alpha, wait a month or so till its released
<Cycom> C-S-B: yeah, I know it's beta or alpha. I'm ok with that.  I have a mini9 too.
<danbhfive_jaunty> Joran: well, I was gona suggest linux-backports-modules, aka LBM.  You could try that anyway
<emil_> Do I need ssh package installed to use NX Free?
<Cycom> ooh, maybe what I'll do is put 8.10 on the HP and 9.04 on the dell!
<ubuntu_fan> ah thanks a lot storbeck :)
<Cycom> \o/ solution!
<Joran> danbhfive_jaunty: I'm sure it's something in the wpa2 implementation in the card/driver, like it only takes hex sets or similar.
<Cycom> sileni: sorry, look at the partitions of the flash drive
<istvan_> is there a tool out there for tutorial makers such as myself where in a small window it will put the mouse button used, or the key just pressed?
<Cycom> sileni: probably /dev/sdb, unless you have more than one hard drive in the 8.10 machine.
<karisters> hey fellows, can someone point me to the right article or howto?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Cycom: using separate partitions is also a method
<funkyHat> Cycom: if you are comfortable with using the command line to fix your system if it goes wrong, or with reinstalling, then sure install 9.04 (not saying it will break, just that it's more likely to at the moment)
<Joran> danbhfive_jaunty: I just wish I could figure out the specifics so I could properly identify the bug
<sileni> Cycom: there are no parittions
<Cycom> funkyHat: I ran 8.10 when it was alpha too.  I have several computers.
<Cycom> sileni: on sdb? none? not even one big one?
<sileni> Cycom: i remember long time ago i did something called format and it decreased the size from 1 gb to 94 mb
<Cycom> sileni: does it show as the right size? 4gb?
<sileni> Cycom: no it shows 94 mb
<C-S-B> Cycom, its so clse to final, id wait and stick with 8.10
<funkyHat> Cycom: fair enough then :).
<danbhfive_jaunty> Joran: well, you should probably file a bug report on launchpad.  That will probably work better than here
<Joran> !LBM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LBM
<Cycom> C-S-B: like I said though, I have a mini 9 with almost identical hardware.  I'm going to use that for my alpha/beta laptop.
<Joran> ubottu, well what use are you? ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cycom> sileni: huh... it shows the entire bar filled up, and shows it as 94mb?
<Cycom> there's no little slice of green and then the big gray unpartitioned space?
<sileni> Cycom: i delted everything and it says one big grey bar that says unallocated space
<emil_> Do I need ssh package installed to use NX Free?
<xukun> I really desperately need your help. I have a new sony lcd tv connected to a media center pc, i,m using dvi-hdm everything works fine except I get "Unsupported audio signal check your ouput device" in windows visa get no message.
<bgupta> Hi does anyone know how to get ahold of the organizers for Ubuntu Developer Summits?
<Cycom> sileni: click apply and leave it like that then.
<sileni> Cycom: yea i did
<Cycom> we'll see what the USB boot device creator says about it.
<bening> y
<sileni> Cycom: so i should just find other means of getting ubuntu ><
<Cycom> it should pick up the whole drive and say you need to format. we'll see.
<benste> did someone manage to connect a TI Voyage 200 with ubuntu through USB? using tilp ?
<Cycom> sileni: nah, it's fine.
<sileni> Cycom: it says usb is not big enough for 8.04
<danbhfive_jaunty> !uds > bgupta is this good
<Cycom> sileni: still?
<sileni> Cycom: let me check
<Cycom> I'd just go and buy a new flash drive.
<Cycom> well, if this doesn't work. check it agian.
<deany> sileni, too many write cycles :)
<Cycom> it should say it needs to format it.
<aguitel> anyone use hp pavillion dv4-1212 ?
<danbhfive_jaunty> !uds > bgupta
<ubottu> bgupta, please see my private message
<Cycom> deany: unlikely.
<sileni> Cycom: yea it says too small for 8.04
<fabiobassa1> good evening room
<Cycom> sileni: yeah, I think the flash drive may be kaput. I'd buy another one.
<Pici> bgupta: What kind of contacts are you looking for?
<Cycom> wait, what about that 2gb SD card you have?
<Cycom> does THAt have anything on it?
<etax> italia?
<Pici> !it | etax
<ubottu> etax: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sileni> Cycom: no it does not have anything, and i don't think it is a SD card  i was talking about the hp mini drive that comes with hp mini
<deany> sileni, did you error check i
<sileni> Cycom: i didn't know the difference between SD cards and hp mini drive
<deany> it
<hechu> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sileni> deany:  error check waht ?
<funkyHat> :/ the handbrake-ubuntu ppa key doesn't seem to be working properly
<sileni> what*
<Cycom> sileni: hp mini drive?
<sileni> Cycom: yea didn't you get it ?
<sileni> Cycom: the 2gb one
<Cycom> sileni: ...no...
<Cycom> sileni: all I got was the 16gb ssd...
<sileni> Cycom: are you sure.. its easy to miss it since it is so small and comes in a small ziplock bag
<bgupta> Pici: I am a member of the NYC DebConf10 local team (summer 2010) and have been asked to liaise with a number of conference organizers and work to see if we can avoid conflicting dates.
<Cycom> sileni: what does it say on it?
<sileni> Cycom: transcend 2 GB
<Cycom> k. hold on.
<Kartagis> hello. I have a script that umounts my samba shares at poweroff, but it seems thet are not umounted. any ideas?
<panesar_sandeep> !samba
<bgupta> Pici: Email would probably be best
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Joran> danbhfive_jaunty: is linux-backports-modules not in the intrepid backports repo? :S
<xukun> anybody?
<Cycom> sileni: NO WAI!
<Dreamglider> Good day again. After doing gpart /dev/sdc on my disk i get this output -> http://pastebin.com/d5aea5905  It found the ext and swap for ubuntu and two other partitions, How can i get the data of the partition ?
<sileni> Cycom: what?
<Cycom> sileni: yeah, that's a usb drive mano.
<danbhfive_jaunty> Joran: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<sileni> Cycom: mano ?
<Cycom> sileni: I missed mine too. That's. Freaking. Awesome.
<panesar_sandeep> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubufan> hi all
<Cycom> sileni: or womano XD
<ffbb> i have a file /dev/input/js0, which gives events from a graphics tablet. it is of the same type as event* files there, but doesn't get hotplugged as a mouse or whatever like event*. it works fine as a "joystick" in some games. that read the file directly  what to do to get it control my x mouse?
<ubufan> ,
<sileni> ohh man
<panesar_sandeep> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pici> bgupta: You'll probably want to get in contact with Jono Bacon, hes the Ubuntu Community Manager https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonoBacon
<sileni> Cycom: so i can use this to load ubuntu?
<Cycom> sileni: indeed you can!
<Joran> thanks guys
<sileni> Cycom: i don't know where to stick it
<Cycom> it fits in a standard USB port :)
<sileni> oh
<Cycom> sileni: it looks unusual, but it's really just a SUPER TINY USB FLASH DRIVE!
<Cycom> sileni: also, you just made my day.
<C-S-B> although you can stick it many places lol
<sileni> Cycom: oh my it fits!
<sileni> Cycom: that is awesome!
<Cycom> sileni: ALSO! ALSO this is even better. If you look on the right side of your mini, there is a little panel about, oh, 1" from the back of the display.
<C-S-B> Cycom, have you just found a new toy?
<Cycom> sileni: the drive fits inside of there.
<sileni> Cycom: .. i can burn the iso now .. install and then i can delete the ISO to have 2 GB space again right?
<Cycom> C-S-B: a new toy that CAME with the netbook.
<Cycom> sileni: indeed you can!
<sileni> Cycom: yea i figured that out last night
<yadu_> Hi,all
<dotblank> yadu_: hi
<Cycom> sileni: I am DELIGHTED!
<C-S-B> Cycom, where was it?
<Cycom> sileni: actually, it's not "burning and iso" per se, it's more copying files to a flash drive and then making it bootable
<yadu_> dotblank, it seems that i cant connect my lap to my friends via wifi
<Cycom> C-S-B: inside the box, underneath all the packaging. HIDDEN!
<sileni> what do i do for the when starting up from this disk documents will be stored in ... and there is like extra space on the disk or discard on shutdown
<yadu_> dotblank, both of us are running ubuntu 8.10
<dotblank> yadu_: Have you gotten wireless to function before? and on an encrypted network?
<Cycom> sileni: discard on shutdown.
<sileni> Cycom: thank you its working now
<yadu_> no i haven't
<sileni> Cycom: i thought it was SD stuff cause it was so small.. but didn't know it was USB
<Cycom> sileni: np :) Thank YOU! I probably woulda thrown the little thing away!
<yadu_> and i have not tried an encrypted network
<dotblank> !past
<Cycom> sileni: never knowing of its existance!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<sileni> Cycom: oh don't throw away 2 GB its so pecious ><
<sileni> precious*
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<funkyHat> yadu_: are you connecting to a wireless access point, or are you trying to connect directly to your friend's computer?
<weasteam> great, here I am
<Cycom> sileni: It's freaking AWESOME!
<dotblank> yadu_: can you past the output from lspci, ifconfig -a and iwconfig into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yadu_> dotblank, should i paste it there?
<ffbb> anyone? how to get to udev/hal/i-wouldn't-ask-if-i-knew to handle things that end up as /dev/input/js* files like /dev/input/event* on 8.10
<dotblank> yadu_: then paste the link it gives you here
<deany> is 1gig enough for usb flash to install from
<weasteam> hin_Spage, anyone familiar with the "print Location" to direct a URL in perl?
<Cycom> sileni: when it's done, you might have to run "install-mbr /dev/<name of disk>" from the command line, where <name of disk> is the device name of the flash drive.
<funkyHat> deany: yes
<dajxd1> I've just installed ubuntu yesterday and cannot get any videos to play in VLC or movie player- the application just closes.  Any ideas?
<yadu_> dotblank, its coming
<Cycom> dajxd1: ATI video card?
<sileni> Cycom: it just finished.. should i run it ?
<yadu_> i'm tryin to connect with a friends computer , funkyhat
<dajxd1> Cycom: Yes, it is.
<Cycom> sileni: try booting first without. if it doesn't work, then run it.
<sileni> ok
<Cycom> dajxd1: running compi?
<weasteam> great, Do you know how to direct one URL into a special frame?
<Cycom> compiz*
<sileni> Cycom: you can help me with parititoning when ubuntu comes up ?
<Cycom> sileni: sure, but ubuntu does most of it for you :)
<dajxd1> Cycom: I don't believe so.
<cmdblock> i used mew.el to send and receive my email,now it can get email from pop server,but it can't send my email.who can tell me why?
<Cycom> dajxd1: do your menus do neat things like fade?
<deany> Cycom, doesnt usb-creator make it bootable?
<dajxd1> Cycom: yyep,  Guess I am then?
<storbeck> dajxd1: metacity --replace
<Cycom> deany: should, but doesn't always.
<Cycom> dajxd1: indeed you are.
<Cycom> storbeck: no.
<Cycom> dajxd1: here's the deal: there's an issue with the default ATI setup and video playback.  the good news is that there is a really easy fix.
<yadu_> dotblank, i have pasted it there
<deany> think i`m gonna use unetbootin when i make one
<dotblank> yadu_: link?
<ellla> Question: I have ubuntu on my Everex Cloudbook.  It updated itself the other day and now it boots to a blue screen where it runs tests and it won't move past that. Any ideas to fix it?
<black9ice> anyway to point me in the right direction of what I would need to do to grab email from 3 different pop accounts on a server in my basement for the family and then filter all those emails for spam bad forgien IP's and use either a mail client on windows machines so the users can check the accounts?
<hmw> On a multi Linux boot, where would you place shared files in the file system?
<sileni> Cycom: how long do you think this netbook would last ?
<yadu_> dotblank, http://paste.ubuntu.com/126762/
<weasteam> test
<dajxd1> Cycom: Sounds good to me- should I browse around for a fix or is it easy for you to relate it here?
<Cycom> sileni: dunno, years?
<Cycom> dajxd1: I was googling it up to make sure :)
<yadu_> dotblank, http://paste.ubuntu.com/126761/
<Cycom> dajxd1: know what Xorg.conf is?
<GeorgeA> I removed the package sendmail, however for some reason there's still an executable in /etc/init.d/ called sendmail, does it have anything to do with exim4? or are these files not supposed to be there/
<dotblank> yadu_: can you also do lspci?
<dajxd1> Cycom: barely, but yes.
<storbeck> black9ice: What kind of mail structure is it?
<cmdblock> i used mew.el to send and receive my email,now it can get email from pop server,but it can't send my email.who can tell me why?
<yadu_> dotblank, you got it i hope
<dotblank> nope sorry
<yadu_> dotblank, i have sent the one with lpsci too
<dajxd1> Cycom: I've got it open now
<Cycom> dajxd1: ok, what you need to do is add the line Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" as shown https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/269357 < here
<dotblank> yadu_: link to that one? you can paste more then one in the same text box
<yadu_> ok
<yadu_> its coming
<dajxd1> Cycom: beautiful, thank you
<yadu_> i'll send u once more
<Cycom> add it under the Section "Device" below Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<Cycom> dajxd1: once that's done, restart X, and watch your videos :)
<black9ice> storbeck: the problem is my M-in-Law has no clue about computers and I want to filter out African IP's from the scammers via my own local email server, I use Yahoo/SBC/ATT for email so I have POP3 access to the servers
<bgupta> Pici: thx
<ChrisW> hey all, I'm looking to replace windows vista on a friend's laptop with Ubuntu, hwo can I resize the existing NTFS partition to make way for an ext3 (I should still pick ext3, right?!) partition?
<Userisk> i've got a few problems and i suspect problems with my x permissions http://paste.ubuntu.com/126696/ ideas?
<hmw> Where is the proper place to mount shared files for common data on a multi boot PC?
<DecemberWolf> is anyone here able to help me with my wireless woes? i have installed the driver (it seems) but i cant connect properly
<ChrisW> (this is all running off a live cd)
<yadu_> dotblank, http://paste.ubuntu.com/126766/
<Cycom> ChrisW: the installer should be able to do it for you, otherwise use GPARTED.  MAKE. BACKUPS. FIRST.
<yadu_> dotblank, that link has all the info
<sileni> Cycom, i did the boot device order and selected the JETFlash now it says SysLinuz .... boot:_ its waiting for my input what do i type
<sileni> Cycom: yes?
<ChrisW> Cycom: I have free reign to destroy the data, but they'd prefer if it survived ;-)
<Cycom> sileni: just hit enter, I think
<ChrisW> the installer didn't offer to, where should I be looking for it to offer?
<sileni> Cycom: could not find kernel image
<Cycom> sileni: hrm, something's wrong.
<dotblank> yadu_: ok I will look over it, what encryption do you have on the network you are trying to and does "sudo iwlist scan" give nearby networks?
<jtaji> black9ice: a common setup is postfix/dovecot for a mail server, then possibly adding spamassassin, and fetchmail to grab mail from the 3 pop accounts
<Cycom> sileni: I'm about to do the same thing. hang on.
<sileni> Cycom, k
<dotblank> yadu_: *connect to
<Cycom> ChrisW: during the partitioning step it should offer.  or you can pick "manual"
<DecemberWolf> is anyone here able to help me with my wireless woes? i have installed the driver (it seems) but i cant connect properly
<Cycom> I would say manual is the way to go.
<ChrisW> it only offered "auto - 1 big partition", when i went to manual, there didn't appear to any way to resize the existign partition...
<yadu_> dotblank, its not encrypted... we are just using it to connect so that i can share my net with him
<Cycom> ChrisW: I'd go with gparted then.  got another blank CD/flash drive?
<jtaji> black9ice: I spent a lot of time researching and configuring my mail server.... fyi there is going to be a sweet out of the box setup postfix/dovecot/spamassasin mail server for Jaunty
<Cycom> ChrisW: also, windows MUST have been shut down properly to repartition.
<jtaji> black9ice: similar to how you can install lamp-server in one shot currently
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> get out of installation mode , then launch gparted on a command line, that should show you all your partitions
<dotblank> yadu_: is this network sharing or an ad-hoc network
<NativeAngels> anyone here who can help me with binddns errors
<Cycom> sileni: yeah, try the install-mbr thing
<black9ice> jtaji: so then I could just have my local server as the new pop3 server and they can then use any basic local email client, or I could get nifty and configure my personal server then to have a webmail style like yahoo etc?
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> which chip does your wifi card have
<n8tuserf> ?
<sileni> Cycom: how do i get out of this
<yadu_> dotblank, i really dont know the difference, i just want to share the internet conn to his lap
<DecemberWolf> its the broadcom 943xx series
<DecemberWolf> i have ndiswrapped it
<DecemberWolf> and im connected to my network
<Cycom> sileni: just shut the machine off
<jtaji> black9ice: I use squirrelmail for web access, and dovecot can provide either pop or imap access to your mail server
<DecemberWolf> but i cant get through to the net, i just get 404
<n8tuserf> !who | DecemberWolf
<ubottu> DecemberWolf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dotblank> yadu_: ok, do you understand subnets and routes?
<jtaji> black9ice: imap is nice because the mail stays on the server
<yadu_> very little,
<dajxd1> Cycom: I'm sorry- where in this file do I add the line?  In a new section?
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: broadcom 43xx
<dotblank> yadu_: I am going to attempt o walk you through the process, see my pm
<storbeck> dajxd1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yadu_> dotblank, but i thought connecting would be easier
<_polto_> hi all
<jtaji> black9ice: then they can use any email client or the webmail client and their mail is always there
<ellla> Question: I have ubuntu on my Everex Cloudbook.  It updated itself the other day and now it boots to a blue screen where it runs tests and it won't move past that. Any ideas to fix it?
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> how do you know it is associated with your AP?
<yadu_> dotblank, thank you
<sileni> Cycom: how would i find the name of the device, i went under ~/dev/ and ls and it has alot of entries
<karisters> fellows, I apologize, I will ask again my question. After compilation of wine by hand, I lost sound volume control - sound goes lightly heard and volume control has no adjustable bars to grad up and down. What can I read to handle this problem?
<yadu_> dotblank, i'm ready
<Cycom> dajxd1: no no, under the Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: because it says "you are connected to the livebox etc etc"
<Cycom> sileni: type dmesg. it should say "usb device blah blah blah"
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: and i get an ip
<Cycom> sileni: although I seem to be getting the same problem...
<dajxd1> Cycom: I have Section "Device", should I use that or make a new one?
<Cycom> dajxd1: use that one.
<black9ice> jtaji: hmmm then with spamassasin I can block via IP? or block a whole subnet?
<Cycom> back up your old config.
<jtaji> black9ice: to be more clear, you can have pop and imap access at the same time, it's not an either or
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> can you post in pastebin the results of,  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf;  cat /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<_polto_> I have a filesystem (ext3) in a strange state... I have less and less  free space without any service started. How can I see what process is writing and in what file ?
<ChrisW> hmm, okay, run up gparted, it's whining about Cluster accounting failed...
<ChrisW> how do I fix that?
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: gimme a min :)
<n8tuserf> _polto_ -> use lsof, i dont remember the exact options, lsof -i /dev/sda1 ?
<Cycom> sileni: it looks like they did something funny when they created our 2gb flash drives.
<_polto_> n8tuserf: thanks
<sileni> Cycom: http://rafb.net/p/PLG0bW43.html
<Cycom> sileni: fire up gparted and delete the partition they made, and then rerun the usb drive creator
<sileni> Cycom: oh ok
<jtaji> black9ice: I'm not actually using spamassassin because I have eliminated most spam just by using a DNSBL (dns block list) right in my postfix config, you can also block IPs there I believe
<Cycom> sileni: sdf. see where it says the thing about the new removable disk?
<Cycom> sileni: you have /dev/sdf as the drive
<svmurvj> irc.quakenet.org
<sileni> Cycom: oh ok
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> your ntfs drive has not been shutdown properly ..anyhow you can reformat that partition if you dont need to save the data
<Cycom> sileni: neat, huh?
<sileni> Cycom: i have gparted open with it .. i delete everything so it says Grey unallocated as a big bar?
<jtaji> black9ice: spamassasin is more for when you need rule based filtering on message content
<Cycom> sileni: yes. only on /dev/sdf
<ChrisW> n8tuserf: yeah, I would *prefer* to save the data though
<sileni> Cycom: it says sdf1 on gparted
<Cycom> sileni: yup.
<ChrisW> is there any way to fix this without restarting into windows?
<Cycom> you have to right click on and unmount it first :)
<ChrisW> (their windows install is f*&ked and virus riddled)
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> then boot it back up to your windows, and shut down properly
<black9ice> jtaji: so I can configure postfix to grab the email(and leave it on the server) and dovecot to be my new server(local) and then use what ever on the local machine imap or pop3 for the family to view it?  I think I have it right
<ChrisW> see previous comment...
<karisters> can someone help me in getting sound volume back?
<Cycom> n8tuserf: I'm pretty sure there's a way to force ubuntu to see it...
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> you cant,
<sileni> Cycom: i can't delete o-0
<Cycom> sileni: right click on the partition and click "unmount" :)
<Larrxi> howto mount a nrg without converting it to a iso, because it is being converted to a non iso9660 type?
<hateball> ChrisW: you can force a mount on an unclean ntfs drive tho
<sileni> Cycom: ok its big grey unallocated 1.88 gb
<Cycom> apply, and then run the USB utility again
<ChrisW> hmm, so what happens with an ntfs partition mounted under linux if linux doesn't shut down cleanly?
<jtaji> black9ice: yeah basically, postfix is actually the mail (smtp) server which receives and sends mail, fetchmail is used to grab your other pop accounts and deliver the mail to postfix
<n8tuserf> Larrxi -> what is an nrg?
<petllama`> is there an inbound connection log for the built in "remote connection"? had a system breech and trying to trace it
<n8tuserf> !who | ChrisW
<ubottu> ChrisW: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sileni> Cycom: it says i need to format it
<Cycom> sileni: do so.
<Cycom> click the format button.
<n8tuserf> petllama` -> built in remote connection? where did you read that?
<sileni> Cycom: done , here we go again
<jtaji> black9ice: then dovecot is just the imap/pop server (well it also is often used to provide the SASL encryption)
<permanent_asshol> how can i set different settings for 2 wireless adapters in ubuntu 8.10 the network manager applet applies the wireless settings for both adapters
<ne2k__> I want to install an 8.04 LTS server with X and gnome. is it better to install the server disk and add stuff, or to install the desktop disk and remove stuff?
<Cycom> sileni: I found out about this utility like three days ago. pretty slick.
<ChrisW> n8tuserf: that last question of mine was open to anyone who can answer ;-)
<petllama`> in preferences, the ability to enable VNC connections
<sileni> Cycom: the usb utility?
<Cycom> sileni: ya
<petllama`> errr, remote desktop... not remote connetions
<sileni> Cycom: yea i wish i didn't waste all those cds earlier ><
<Cycom> ChrisW: personally, I'd worry about getting windows un-broken first.
<n8tuserf> petllama` -> those are not activated by default
<black9ice> jtaji: ok thanks for clearing that up, so Fetchmail grabs>postfix(local email server)>Dovecot(local server pop3/imap access)>Then use thunderbird/outlook/web to view?
<Cycom> sileni: I have at least thirty or forty linux CDs laying around upstairs.
<invisibleninja> what would be newbie-friendly VPN client for Ubuntu?
<jtaji> black9ice: that's it in a nutshell
<jtaji> black9ice: squirrelmail for the webmail
<sileni> Cycom: wow i thought my 8 was being obsessive
<Cycom> ChrisW: fix the virus-ridden windows, then install ubuntu.
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126768/
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126768/
<petllama`> n8tuserf: how would i  enable them? i dont see it in the GUI options
<Cycom> sileni: well, they've accumulated over the years, and just gotten chucked in drawers.  I could probably find ubuntu 6.06 somewhere up there or something.
<ChrisW> Cycom: er.... my question was: if linux had mounted the ntfs partition and not closed in cleanly, then what would I do?
<Larrxi> n8tuserf, a nrg image - like iso you know
<sileni> Cycom: ok i have done the USB utility thing... i do the mbr thing or just try it out ?
<zash> invisibleninja: try the the vpn-gui for networkmanager
<invisibleninja> ok
<Cycom> sileni: do the mbr thing
<ellla> so no one knows about the blue screen that i can't move past?
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> why line 2 and line 20 the same? also do not have two nics connected to same subnet unless you know how to mess around with your route tables
<ne2k__> invisibleninja: I CAN SEE YOU!!!!!
<Cycom> sileni: did it work? I'm still having trouble...
<jtaji> black9ice: here's some info on what will be available in Jaunty http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/an-improved-mail-server-stack-in-jaunty-dovecot-and-postfix-integration/
<sileni> Cycom: my case would just be nstall-mbr /dev/sdf right?
<invisibleninja> haha
<jtaji> black9ice: I'm not sorry for learning all that stuff, but man is that going to be a timesaver ;)
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: i didnt know i had! i only have the 1 NIC!
<ne2k__> invisibleninja: you can add pptp support to network manager. but pptp is not very secure
<n8tuserf> petllama` -> they are not enabled by default, you have to install openssl
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> read what you posted, its says o
<LjL> ellla: i'm not entirely sure what could be the blue screen you're referring to. what tests would it be running? i never knew that ubuntu would run any automatic tests - aside from the disk check
<black9ice> jtaji: so then in a nuttshell I could then have complete control over what goes on....  long story short M-in_law has no clue what a scammer from Africa even is,  So I need to block comms as soon as I start to see fishy emails I want to block those overseas IP's
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: yeah i see it, im connected twice. how do i disconnect from just the one?
<Cycom> sileni: yup
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> sudo ifdown eth0
<sileni> Cycom, yea i still got the problem
<sileni> :-\
<invisibleninja> Right now, am not really concerned about security, just need VPN acess
<Cycom> sileni: working on it.
<permanent_asshol> please someone tell how can i configure settings for 2 seperate wifi adapters
<ellla> it runs like test 1 thru test 8 and a progress bar moves from 1-100% each time then theres another progres bar on top that's like total progress and i've let it finish and it just starts over from 1 and if i restart it goes back there.
<LjL> ellla: is it "memtest" perhaps?
<vladuz976> what's a decent IDE for c++ on linux?
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: cheers. it still seems to be stuck tho
<jtaji> black9ice: indeed.. and I almost hate to mention the other option because running your own mail server is so much fun... but you could always set them up with gmail
<ellla> i guess it could be, i don't really know.
<jtaji> black9ice: they have good spam filtering, and can check other pop accounts
<LjL> ellla: it says so in a corner of the screen, if it is.
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> check your route table again,  you should only have one gateway
<ellla> it's not with me right now, and i don't remember.
<petllama`> n8tuserf: thnx for the advice, ill try it out
<jtaji> black9ice: and they have free pop/imap access too, and webmail needless to say
<LjL> ellla: then i'm not sure i can help you
<n8tuserf> petllama` -> you're welcome
<funkyHat> ChrisW: best to defragment the partition from within Windows first, and then you can use the ubuntu installer to resize it
<petllama`> anyone happen to know the command i would use for nmap to view all IPs on my local network?
<Wayder> is defragging really useful anymore?
<sileni> vladuz976try ajunta
<Wayder> !defragment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment
<Nom-> Anyone know of a more efficient way to mirror than rsync?  It seems to not be utilizing my available bandwitdth very well :(
<ellla> i guess i'll come back another time
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: yeah i do, thx. do u live in england? if so i owe you at least a barrel of beer
<funkyHat> ChrisW: sorry was scrolled up in the channel, thought you only just asked about partitioning :)
<ChrisW> funkyHat: not what I asked ;-) What happens if linux doesn't cleanly unmount the ntfs partition and there's no windows around?
<LjL> Wayder: not any more or any less than it was, say, 5 years ago
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: it all works. muchas gracias :D
<Cycom> sileni: did you use the 8.04 iso?
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> nope, am across the pond.. :P
<sileni> Cycom: yes
<ChrisW> funkyHat: no one has answered yet ;-)
<sileni> Cycom: thats the only thing i have
<black9ice> jtaji: thanks for the help..... anything more robust or fluffy looking than squirrelmail?
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> okay, cool, just remember not to have two nics on same subnet without you fiddling with the route table
<Wayder> nom-: have you tried torrents?
<DecemberWolf> n8tuserf: have a good one, and thanks again. lol i didnt realise i had b0rked my setup so n00bishly :P
<LjL> petllama`: nmap is mainly a scanner for a single host. it may have options to look for several hosts, but i don't know about them - but are you sure you aren't thinking of some other command, like "arp -a"?
<permanent_asshol> on an average who needs more RAM to do the same task ? ubuntu 8.10 or vista ??????????????
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> you're welcome..cheers
<sileni> permanent_asshol: vista... and you are asking this questioin in the ubuntu channel
<funkyHat> ChrisW: the only way to be safe really would be to write your friend's data to CDs or DVDs or a USB drive before you do any repartitioning
<Cycom> sileni: running install-mbr again fixed it for me.
<sileni> Cycom: i should run it agian?
<Cycom> sileni: *shrug* yeah
<ne2k__> I want to install Ubuntu 8.04 on to a server with software RAID-1. do I need a special installer disk or will the normal 8.04-server.iso do it?
<jtaji> black9ice: squirrelmail is solid if archaic looking... roundcube is a newer project, but I tried it and it is not at all solid yet
<Nom-> Wayder: Can't torrent from this... it's a server in a secure data centre :)
<petllama`> LjL: well my situation is, im at my office, dont have access to router for the DHCP list. and need to scan each computer to assess what ports are open on each IP
<jussi01> permanent_asshol: please change your nick. thanks :)
<Nom-> we've got a proper ubuntu mirror on there, but the transfers are a lot slower than i'd expect
<petllama`> so i need to get a list of all IPs
<ChrisW> funkyHat: yet again, NOT what I'm asking.. what do I do if I have a linux box with an ntfs partition with data on it and linux doesn't cleanly unmount it... how am I supposed to sort things out from there when there's no windows around?
<Nom-> 500KB/sec when i've seriously got 1Gbps available to this box
<black9ice> jtaji: squirrelmail has no issues with html, blah blah.... in emails?  links and the likes?
<Cycom> Nom-: you on cisco hardware?
<Nom-> yes
<LjL> petllama`: i have no idea. "arp -a" gives you no guarantees that it will list all relevant hosts, and i can't find an appropriate option in the nmap manual.
<Cycom> Nom-: are the ports set to autonegotiate? how slow is slow?
<geirha> petllama`: You could ping the broadcast address of the local network
<Nom-> I just said... 500KB/sec... the mirror i'm going to does't seem slow though
<LjL> petllama`: if you know the subnet your network is using, you could just instruct nmap to test every possible address in it for aliveness
<Cycom> Nom-: we've been having a fun problem where ports set to autonegotiate will auto to 100-half on the client side and 100-full on the server side, but the slowdown gets to like 10k/s, so likely not your issue.
<petllama`> yea i know the subnet
<Cycom> Nom-: 500k/s isn't that slow for an update mirror.
<jtaji> ChrisW: I've never seen linux unmount an ntfs partition uncleanly, also if there's no windows around, there's little point to ntfs
<jtaji> black9ice: no it works great
<Nom-> hmm it must be the source ... wget is only pulling 100KB/sec :(
<Nom-> that's sucks a bit
<sileni> Nom-: what is wrong with 100 kb/sec
<Mood> Hi, is there an mp3 tag editor that runs on xfce? i think kid3 only works with KDE
<permanent_asshol> join #ubuntu_2 if you think nobody is listening to you here...
<Wayder> nom-: you can secure your torrents with iptables (ithink)
<Nom-> When you've just fixed your rsync scripts and have a lot of updates to get your mirror up-to-date... a bit :)
<sileni> Cycom: i still have the same problem :(
<Cycom> ChrisW: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mount+unclean+ntfs+partition&l=1
<black9ice> jtaji: ok perfect....  now I need to go home after work and build a nice little email server  ;)
<Nom-> Wayder: No point torrenting... i'm mirroring archive.ubuntu.com, not individual ISos
<sileni> Cycom: you press f9 and then select Jetflash right?
<LjL> petllama`: then you could do "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24" for instance (i'm just making the subnet up). that will ping all host on the subnet, and report those that are online. but if a host doesn't reply to pings, that won't work
 * sigterm yawns
<Wayder> ah!
<Cycom> sileni: yeah, it works fine for me... you did sudo install-mbr /dev/sdf
<Cycom> right?
<sileni> Cycom: yea
<glitsj16> Mood: there's exfalso or easytag that work well with xfce
<Cycom> ChrisW: you get that?
<sileni> Cycom: it didn't even ask me for password thought when i dod sudo install-mbr
<Cycom> ChrisW: literally the first hit.
<Mood> glitsj16: awesome. i'll check them out. thanks glitsj16!
<petllama`> LjL: thanks :-D you guessed the subnet coprrectly ;)
<Nom-> And I can't use au.archive.ubuntu.com either... last time we did that the hoster complained that we maxxed out their link :)
<Cycom> sileni: I just stuffed the drive back in and ran it again, and it worked.
<ChrisW> Cycom: yeah, I know I can force mount it, but that doesn't help solve the problem... how do I get it so that I don't have to force mount it without using windows?
<AndrewMohawk> nyone have any idea why postinst in a .deb on a trivial repo would end a process that it starts after completion ? (process is /etc/init.d/tomcat start)
<permanent_asshol> join #ubuntu_2 if you think nobody is listening to you here...
<glitsj16> Mood: you're welcome .. easytag takes a bit of tinkering with the settings to get it to act the way you like your tags btw, goodluck
<Cycom> ChrisW: if you force mount it, it marks it as clean.
<ChrisW> Cycom: I did, it hasn't
<permanent_asshol> join #ubuntu_2 if you think nobody is listening to you here
<jtaji> permanent_asshol: if you would listen and change your nick as instructed, you might get some attention
<sileni> Cycom: after doing install mbr you just pull it off or is there any command to safely eject it
<LjL> petllama`: you should look at the "-P" series of options in "man nmap" to find out how to use scan techniques that allow listing even hosts that don't respond to pings. also, running nmap as root may result in showing more hosts
<Cycom> ChrisW: then your partition is pretty borked.  I'd just reinstall windows, then install linux.  Maybe mount the partition and copy the data off first.
<Cycom> ChrisW: you're likely going to have to reinstall windows ANYHOW if it's all virusey.
<Cycom> sileni: I just yanked it out, honestly.  you can unmount it safely by clicking eject, then run install-mbr.
<ChrisW> er, I don't want to have anything to do with windows ;-)
<alaa_> any one can help me in php data transaction?
<sileni> Cycom: i run this install mbr thing on my ubuntu pc or my netbook>
<ChrisW> okay, lets start with a simple linux-only question: how do I get the screen res up above 800x600?
<zash> alaa_: data transaction?
<septox> hi , how to get the list of all packages and versions that will be in jaunty ?
<Cycom> sileni: on the ubuntu pc
<Cycom> sileni: just from the command line, sudo install-mbr /dev/sdf
<Cotowar> i like windows, it has neat games
<Cotowar> :P
<ChrisW> I tried System - Preferences -> Screen Resolution, but 800x600 was the highest option in the dropdown...
<Cycom> sileni: provided the disk still shows up as /dev/sdf
<LjL> septox: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jtaji> septox: this is one way: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<jtaji> septox: note the handy links at the bottom for full list
<Cycom> Cotowar: DX 10 games and exchange servers with no imap are my only reasons for still running windows, really.
<alaa_> #zash i want to update two tables with two values and afraid if it update the first and any problem in the data connection make the sedond not updated
<sileni> Cycom: it works after unmounting and doing the mbr thing
<Cotowar> my sound stopped working, i checked the settings in volume control, nothing is muted
<Cycom> sileni: as in it just worked, or is that a question?
<sileni> Cycom: can i pm you for the partitionhing part please..
<septox> LjL: thanks
<Cycom> sileni: sure, if you like, although people might want to know what you did :)
<mitesh> i have a dual boot system, the grub which runs is of partition i wish to format. how do i enable the grub of the partition which i wish to keep?
<black9ice> jtaji: I am spoiled, is there gui front ends to configuring fetchmail/postfix/dovecot/squirrelmail in Ubuntu packages?
<AndrewMohawk> anyone got an idea on my problem?
<zash> alaa_: START TRANSACTION; DO STUFF WITH `table`; DO OTHER STUFF WITH `othertable`; if(are we ok?) { COMMIT } else { REVERT? or whatsitcalled }
<Cotowar> does anyone know why my sound stopped working after a partial upgrade from hardy to jaunty?
<new-tu> yo
<alaa_> zash i want it if net isconect auto revers
<NativeAngels> can anyone help with fixing bind server
<ikonia> NativeAngels: what's the issue
<n8tuserf> Cotowar -> please go to #ubuntu+1 for jaunty stuff
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: a custom .deb starting the server it installed? is that the/a problem?
<alaa_> zash: do you know the true php code of your idea?
<Cotowar> im not running jaunty though, or am i? does a partial upgrade count as a release switch?
<zash> alaa_: depends on what database, and/or abstractionlayers applied
<NativeAngels> this is the logs ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/126763/
<ikonia> Cotowar: it doesn't work because you've done a partial upgrade
<ikonia> Cotowar: packages are not meant for mixing and matching
<AndrewMohawk> jimcooncat:  no, it installs everything perfectly, and even downloads and isntalls tomcat, sets up the scripts and runs it..
<jtaji> black9ice: hehe, not really
<AndrewMohawk> but as soon as postinst ends tomcat process also ends
<alaa_> database mysql
<AndrewMohawk> i have tried with /bin/sh /etc/init.d/tomcat start
<Cotowar> dang
<AndrewMohawk> and nohup /etc/init.d/tomcat start
<zash> alaa_: use pdo or just mysql_*
<Cotowar> how might i revert back to hardy?
<piloten1975_> Im sitting on new fresch ubuntu desktop install,  but I can´t get the graphics drivers to work, when I click activate nothing changes.
<ikonia> NativeAngels: zone angel-hosting.com/IN: loading from master file /etc/bind/zones/angel-hosting.com failed: file not found
<AndrewMohawk> tomcat log files appear okay as well
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> what does your log on tomcat says?
<alaa_> zash: i can understand?
<ikonia> NativeAngels: error is pretty clear, and if you plan on running a hosting company - I'd suggest learning the basics of DNS and clear text error messages
<ikonia> Cotowar: re-install
<cyban> where is Mozilla installed by default?
<Cotowar> dang
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: perhaps look hard at the init.d script -- sounds like it does not "daemonize"
<Cotowar> i was hoping to avoid that
<ikonia> cyban: firefox is installed
<AndrewMohawk> says "starting up blegh beglh" and as soon as the postinst ends (i manually add a 2min delay with sleep 120) i get "pause" "stop" "destroy" in my tomcat logs
<zash> alaa_: will you use PDO or the mysql_* functions or mysqli?
<ikonia> zash: maybe take php to ##php ?
<Cotowar> though, my system has also been acting weird since i got my fingerprint scanner up and running
<alaa_> zash:mysql
<cyban> ikonia, yes, Mozilla Firefox - whats the default directory
<Cotowar> could that have done something?
<ikonia> Cotowar: /usr/bin
<yadu> dotblank: sorry i lost my net connection
<jtaji> black9ice: and in that case, you really might want to wait until next month for jaunty, because it does require some learning to set up properly
<ikonia> Cotowar: sorry
<new-tu> hi everyone!  :)
<AndrewMohawk> jimcooncat: surely if i did init.d/tomcat & it would still run anyway, especially with tomcat?
<cyban> ah thx
<chemp> hey
<ikonia> cyban: /usr/bin
<ikonia> NativeAngels: you've said that
<AndrewMohawk> especially with nohup*
<new-tu> got what I hope is an easy problem...  :)
<ikonia> new-tu: then ask
<black9ice> jtaji: no problem, just will need to whip out the linux cap.....so basics would be create 3 user accounts on the machine, configure fetchmail/postfix to dump email into said folders for the different users, then use dovecot for pop3 access?
<new-tu> cool
<cyban> ok ty, trying to get flash working :/
<n8tuserf> AndrewGee -> perhaps you can post your tomcat script in init.d  -- also try to launch tomcat from cli, it should be okay right?
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk ->  -> perhaps you can post your tomcat script in init.d  -- also try to launch tomcat from cli, it should be okay right?
<dajxd1> Well, my video works wonderfully now- but I can barely hear anything from the macbook speakers and nothing from the headphones.  Is this a known issue at all?
<ikonia> cyban: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" from the repos it does it all for you
<new-tu> got the latest iso and burned a CD - now trying to run the live CD on a pentium 4 IBM machine
<Omatic> Hi all, I have an mp3 player which has files which are refusing to be deleted claiming that the filesystem is Read-only, I can't even change permissions, the mp3 player was last used on windows, the filesystem is vfat, I have tried mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdc1 to mount it as read-write but what happens is that, yes I will be able to delete the files but when I eject and mount again,  I find the same files are still there! where am I missing the point
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: don't know tomcat. a regular executable would end, though, as there is not more shell for it work with. A daemon would detach and continue running.
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> kindly change your nick or else the other Andrew gets it
<zash> ikonia: s/zash/alaa_/
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: yes, if i manually run it after install it works perfectly
<mitesh> is there any command to enable grub of another OS?
<new-tu> blank, black screen + cursor
<new-tu> got somehting I can read?  :)
<zash> alaa_: see what ikonia wrote
<Cotowar> i messed around in the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file to get my fingerprint reader to work, and since then, my gnome power manager has been screwy
<ikonia> !ati > new-tu
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk ->  -> perhaps you can post your tomcat script in init.d
<ubottu> new-tu, please see my private message
<cyban> ikonia, ok ill see if I can find it ty
<alaa_> zash:ok
<chemp> i have a problem with installing ubuntu + encryption .. i always get an "failed to copy files" error
<pvh_sa> '''Caravaggio Caravaggio  TTTTTTTT0          ...
<chemp> can somebody help me plz?
<AndrewMohawk> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cotowar> PS, my fingerprint reader worked for like 2 days, then went back to being non functional
<piloten1975_> Im sitting on new fresch ubuntu desktop install,  but I can´t get the graphics drivers to work, when I click activate nothing changes.
<ChrisW> so, no help on screen res problems then? :-(
<surgy> hello
<Jeruvy> Omatic: try forcing deletion.  read 'man rm' for summary and instructions for invoking the documentation.
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126781/ <-- my init.d script
<surgy> i installed ubuntu via the wumbi installer. how can i access my windows partition now?
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: now we'll need /usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh
<alaa_> zash: he don't wrote anything related to my case?
<Cotowar> surgy, you should have grub installed, in which case it would let you pick on boot
<Cotowar> though i dont know what wumbi is, so i couldn't tell you if thats the same or not
<AndrewMohawk> jimcooncat: hold, thanks for helping too
<cyban> can anyone recommend a Docker, cant seem to find Cairo Dock
<surgy> Cotowar, umm no i dont want to boot into windows, i simply want to access my windows partition while in linux
<Cotowar> oh, my bad
<Cotowar> misinterpreted
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: np, supposed to be working on invoicing ;-)
<chemp> surgy: try virtualbox
<ikonia> surgy: look in the places menu
<ikonia> surgy: you should be able to mount it from there
<storbeck> surgy: mkdir /mnt/windows - mount /dev/yourwindowspartition /mnt/windows
<zash> alaa_: #php would be a better place to get help
<AndrewMohawk> jimcooncat, n8tuserf: startup.sh > http://paste.ubuntu.com/126782/
<Cotowar> surgy: yea, it should be a filesystem in the places menu. you should be able to mount the partition there
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> i dont know if CLASSPATH has to be established too..
<shavin> I am trying to install ubuntu after booting up from live cd and using Sytem>Administration>install command. But when i reach the step 4, i cant see any partitions of any drive. it seems stuck and unable to read any drive!
<cyban> er nm, Cairo is installed but no menu for it heh
<Omatic> Jeruvy, what combination should I use?
<alaa_> zash:ok thanks
<Jeruvy> surgy: you can either mount the drive or share it.  Ask ubottu about 'ntfs'.
<AndrewMohawk> im doing "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun" in my preinst
<Jeruvy> Omatic: what are you asking me?
<pos69sum> anyone using gnome with openbox?
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> am not sure if JAVA_HOME includes CLASSPATH
<Cotowar> where might i learn the commands for IRC again? I knew them once upon a time when i was a MMORPG-er, but i have forgotten
<_VIM_> cyban: cairo-dock is under Applications >System tools, but you might have to log out and log back in to see it...
<storbeck> !irc | Cotowar
<ubottu> Cotowar: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> check the catalina.sh  if it sets that, i cant remember..
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: how would i find out, also tomcat *is* running, but as soon as postinst ends it takes my tomcat with it
<Cotowar> thanks man
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> your postinst  script? post it please
<Cotowar> since i added fingerprint authorization to my pam.d/common-auth file, i can no longer access synaptic via menu
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk, n8tuserf: doesn't look like it reparents itself to init (am I saying this right?)
<cyban> _VIM_, I dont have a system folder under application
<Cotowar> i can click it, and it opens for a second, then disappears
<storbeck> Cotowar: Maybe you have the wrong fingerprint :P
<Cotowar> lol
<Cotowar> thats it
<AndrewMohawk> jimcooncat, n8tuserf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126786/ <-- relevant postinst section
<_VIM_> cyban: System Tools? it should be there, are you running gnome?
<cyban> _VIM_, yes Gnome with Emerald/Compiz
<Cotowar> i was looking and thinkfinger has a couple known bugs, though the developer said he had a workaround. I just dont know where to put the code
<cyban> I thought I was missing something there, but the install went fine and everything was working so im not sure why it isnt there
<n8tuserf> jimcooncat -> possibly, i dont remember the interaction between init and a tomcat thats acting like a daemon
<_VIM_> hmm well im on 8.10 and I have it :)
<cyban> not used Ubuntu in about a year so kinda rusty
<toddoon> why ubuntu has 2.6.27 whereas it exist 2.6.28?
<adante> hi folks, is ubuntu 8.10 friendly with existing windows installs?
<AndrewMohawk> jimcooncat: any idea how to fix it?
<LjL> !latest | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<r00t_> hiho
<Cotowar> how might i find out if my laptop has internal bluetooth without taking it apart?
<Joran> adante: extremely friendly - too friendly!
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> why is there a period in line 6 ?   /bin/sh ./  <--
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: only thing I could think to rig this is to spawn Tomcat in a screen session. running it in background with & doesn't work as when the postint closes it brings down the background tomcat process with it.
<r00t_> i've got a problem with my keyboard unter jaunty
<adante> Joran: someone is telling me if i install ubuntu onto another partition, grub will automatically give me the option to boot from my other xp partition, is this for real?
<cyban> _VIM_, any idea how to get that menu back?
<_VIM_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<_VIM_> !panel | cyban
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<_VIM_> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<r00t_> *under
<Joran> yes adante: it automatically will set up dual-boot for you
<cyban> hrm no ubot help heh
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: so that it executes the startup.sh script?
<cyban> oh nm,
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> the path witll start from current "."  so unless you have ./usr/... exist?
<surgy> ok so there is no option in the "places" menu  to mount or otherwise view my windows partition
<surgy> can someone help me?
<cyban> _VIM_, hrm, no luck that didnt put it in
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: try using this as line 6 of your postint: /usr/bin/screen /bin/sh ./usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh
<surgy> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jimcooncat> AndrewMohawk: assuming you have screen installed of course.
<_VIM_> cyban: not sure what else it could be, if you're on 8.10 you *SHOULD* have Applications > System Tools menu :/
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> is tomcat really in current dir and has path to it with  ./usr/local/tomcat/bin/startup.sh   ?
<miguelp> how to connect to a wpa2-psk network using an hex key?
<Med1a> hey ,,,
<AndrewMohawk> tomcat isnt in the current directory, thus the full path for the script being given
<Med1a> how can i use mesene with arabic language
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> thats why i asked you about the "."   remove it
<Med1a> ubottu
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> you are telling it to start from current dir with "."
<cyban> _VIM_, ya im trying to edit the menu which lists System but nothing seems to bring it into the menu list
<surgy> I installed ubuntu using the wumbi installer, can someone help me acess me windows partition please?
<dreamy> nightrid3r: hey whats up ? :) (just sayng hi)
<Med1a> no pepoles on there ....
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: none the less it still starts okay, and i can connect to it etc
<_VIM_> cyban: well like i said, Im out of answers, you *SHOULD* have those menus if you're on Ubuntu 8.10 :)
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> its not correct path though.. you need to correct it
<surgy> anyone?
<AndrewMohawk> ok let me try that
<cyban> ya.. wondering if I should do a reinstall but thats a hell of a lot of work for a missing menu
<Med1a> any body help me ... how i can connect to ubuntu from windws via remote desktop ??
<ackbahr> Hi!
<aloysis> hi everyone I hope I'm in the right area
<Wayder> to have ubuntu recognize over 3gb of ram, i need the 64bit os right?
<geirha> cyban: Do you see it in alacarte?
<ikonia> Wayder: thats the most straight forward way
<_VIM_> cyban: I wouldn't, you can always run the apps in terminal, I do that about 90% of the time anyways
<cyban> geirha, no
<regeya> Wayder, personal opinion, if you have a 64-bit proc, you should be running a 64-bit os
<ackbahr> Is there a way to get a chronological list of the packages I installed (time of installation)? I need to remove something and I can't remember the name....
<cyban> whats the launcher for Cairo Dock just cario-dock?
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> curious as to why you'd have it in init.d to start it and then another in postinstall?  postinstall gets triggered when?
<ikonia> cyban: dpkg log may have it
<_VIM_> cyban: yeah cairo-dock
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: because ive been trying *loads* of different ways before i came here
<aloysis> does anyone know where I can look for a history when users of an ubuntu system logs on and off. is there a log for that?
<ikonia> aloysis: last
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: first with init.d then directly calling the startup.sh and also with & and nohup and /bin/sh's
<dreamy> is there any command to give me a status of my ports.. firewall  etc ?
<credo> $last -20
<cyban> thanks
<surgy> guess im on my own with this one...
<ikonia> dreamy: iptables -l
<dreamy> ok ikonia
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> so am not sure which one is getting launched.. do it one at a time..dont try to relaunch it somewhere else
<ikonia> surgy: stop crying about help, someone will help when they can
<aloysis> perfect you all are awesome
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: no, i mean i tried them each one at a time, same result, tomcat starts up, works fine when postinst is going on, but as soon as it ends it takes tomcat down
<snowveil> surgy, mount it with ntfs-3g
<dreamy> ikonia: sorry .. uknown arg :S
<cyban> hrm one last thing, where do I go to select it to start Cario on boot?
<ikonia> dreamy: what command ?
<surgy> snowveil, and how do i do that?
<snowveil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<dreamy> ikonia: iptables -l
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> you'd have to correct your postinstall script then or try without relaunching from postinstall
<surgy> snowveil, why does kubuntu auto mount my ntfs partition and gnome doesnt?
<JonathanD> so I'm having an odd issue with remote ssh connections.
<dreamy> maybe its -i
<JonathanD> mostly with screen+ irssi
<cyban> or not, arg - cario-dock just gives me options to configure but dont launch it
<Wayder> my thing is that I have a 64bit proc, 8gb of ram  (its my desktop workstation) currently I am running win2k and looking to upgrade.. this is my work laptop running ubuntu 8.04, im currently upgrading to 8.10 (download in progress) is it worth getting the 64bit Ubuntu 8.10 for my desktop? The biggest issue I have is that I am a gamer and play fps as well as other games. I have 4 hard drives for a total of approx of 2tb in a raid config and
<Wayder> a compact flash to sata adapter for my bootable OS drive.. will ubuntu64 fit in the 8gb allocation?
<ikonia> dreamy: -L
<snowveil> dunno :)
<JonathanD> I get some sort of lag or something when I update the screen, switch tabs, or large amounts of stuff on screen change.
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: postinst was the only place i was launching from
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> and you seemed to cutoff the rest of postinstall script, lest you tell us you dont want us to see it?
<dreamy> ikonia: okey.
<snowveil> linux doesn't natively support ntfs
<JonathanD> then I have to swithc windows again or something to fix it.
<ikonia> Wayder: all that you ve said has nothing to do with if you should get 64bit or not
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: i can't really show you, but that is the *end* of the postinst
<JonathanD> Is this a known issue, or something?
<erUSUL> Wayder: short answer: yes go with 64 bit
<dreamy> it worked
<dreamy> thanks
<Wayder> basicly.. will it fit in 8gb?
<Jeruvy> Wayder: you may wish to learn about 'fakeraid' before you go too far.
<ikonia> Wayder: the answer is "do you want 64bit, and do you want it to use all 8gb of your ram out of the box"
<ikonia> Wayder: you don't install to ram
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: prior to that is just some scripting to pull files for my application
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> without knowing what the rest of the script does, we all are using our crystall ball to guess
<AndrewMohawk> n8tuserf: it does wgets'
<n8tuserf> AndrewMohawk -> if you wish, remove it from init.d/  then just have the postinstall
<armence1> Hi all, I wanted to know how I can make some programs start when I log on
<Wayder> is one able to load Virtualbox into ram? =s
<erUSUL> Wayder: that 8GiB are the flash media capacity?
<ikonia> Wayder: it's an application - it runs in ram
<jimcooncat> armence1: are you using gnome?
<n8tuserf> Wayder -> its in ram
<Wayder> yeh, the flashcard is 8gb which is were my os is housed
<ikonia> Wayder: then why did you say it was 8GB of ram ?
<Wayder> my ram is 8gb and my os drive is 8gb..
<jimcooncat> armence1: System - > Preferences -> Sessions
<huufarted> quit
<n8tuserf> Wayder -> really?
<ikonia> Wayder: stock ubuntu install is about 1.6 gig
<wad> Quick question: On my laptop, I plug in a CRT to the VGA port. Pressing Fn+F7 activates external video that clones my laptop screen, but it's scrambled. Pressing it again sends it only to external, and it looks good. Pressing it again sends it back to laptop screen, and it's good. I need to be able to clone, and not have the CRT scrambled. Ideas?
<Wayder> yeh, ram was on sale for 30$/2g and my mobo has room for 4
<Wayder> so I stocked up
<n8tuserf> Wayder -> 32 bit? or 64?
<Wayder> at the moment 2k, which is not making best use of my ram
<n8tuserf> wad -> umm crt can not handle your resolution
<Wayder> windows 2k its the only legal copy of windows I have
<Cycom> Wayder: you have 8gb of ram?
<Wayder> yes
<Wayder> 4x 2GB
<Cycom> Wayder: gonna go with ubuntu 64 then?
<n8tuserf> Wayder you need to donate some of that to me..lol
<Wayder> lol
<wad> n8tuserf, but it seems to be okay when it's only going there.... trying again, checking bounds of screen....
<Wayder> yeh, I was thinking 64bit ubuntu since ubuntu works rather well on my 32bit laptop
<ikonia> Wayder: get stuck in and enjoy
<n8tuserf> Wayder -> you're able to run 64bit into a 32bit laptop?
<jimcooncat> Wayder: you'll be able to run win2k in a virtual machine then. You'll want 64 bit if you want to address all that ram
<Wayder> n8t, no the laptop runs 32 ubuntu
<wad> n8tuserf, No, it's fine when it's only going to the CRT. It's only when it's going to both that the CRT is scrambed.
<Wayder> and yeh, anything over 3gb needs 64bit
<DecemberWolf> does anybody know how i can get ubuntu to recognise a second monitor?
<DecemberWolf> does anybody know how i can get ubuntu to recognise a second monitor?
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: plug it in and use the "screen resolution" tool, see if it see's it
<n8tuserf> wad when it is scrambled try doing a   ctrl+alt+numericpad plus symbol
<wad> DecemberWolf, that's what I'm working on now.... :)
<wad> n8tuserf, okay!
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Dreamglider-> DecemberWolf: wad: Me too.
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: im trying to get it to detect an HDTV through a DVi to HDMi connector
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: should i just give up now or is this possible? :P
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: do what I suggested
<bexamous> it works
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: it doesnt see it
<DecemberWolf> :(
<bexamous> I have a Westinghouse HDTV that gets detected with DVI->HDMI connector
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: ok - so now use the command dccprobe and see if it can see it
<n8tuserf> bexamous -> tell tell.. some are attempting what you have done
<ikonia> bexamous: dvi->hdmi converter has no effect, it's just "pin mapping"
<DecemberWolf> ikonia dccprobe command not found :(
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: install it
<bexamous> yeah its not doing anything special
<Slayer> Excuse me, this might sound strange, but... Ubuntu does not see the drive to which it was installed. It has a "File system" and another drive, named "30 GB media". File system is a Ubuntu install folder...
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> its ddcprobe
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: apt-get yeah?
<Wayder> so the general consensus is that ubuntu64 has a 1.2gb install footprint?
<bexamous> although its interesting when I switch monitor to windows the nvidia driver knows its an hdmi monitor
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: search - so you find the right pacakge name
<n8tuserf> DecemberWolf -> its ddcprobe
<ikonia> n8tuserf: thank you
<n8tuserf> ikonia -> you're welcome
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: its locked until the updates are done
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: then wait
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: i will ask later, but thanks. i will start with what u have suggested and get back to you if im still stuck
<Seveas> patience is a virtue :)
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: its gonna take about an hour to update, wont keep you waiting :P
<Slayer> and the other drive is the other drive, where i store downloads. I can't find the folders i had on this drive before (Like Program Files) though, i see them in Windows perfectly
<ikonia> Slayer: file systems work different in linux than windows
<Slayer> ikonia: How can i see those folders trough ubuntu?
<ikonia> Slayer: open the "places" menu and look in "computer" you'll see all your drives/file systems
<miville> join #rawmaterials
<ikonia> Slayer: your "ubuntu" file system will be called "filesystem"
<miville> lol
<Slayer> ikonia: I know that. And it's the Ubuntu folder whatsoever... And like WTF how do i go out of that? To the thing that was C:\ in windows?
<bittyx> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my Ubuntu/Windows machine (the Windows part, that is). I realize this is #ubuntu, and not #windows, but everything was working fine earlier, so I guess Ubuntu might have broken something (or rather, I've broken it using Ubuntu).
<ikonia> Slayer: that is the "c" think in windows
<Seveas> Slayer, the "C" thin in windows will be somewhere under /media/
<Slayer> em... Filesystem/media?
<Seveas> bittyx, windows problems in ##windows :)
<wad> n8tuserf, woah, that killed my system.
<bittyx> I've installed Ubuntu a few days ago, on the same HDD with my Windows system, and it worked well until today. This morning, I shut down Windows to get into Ubuntu, and spent a few hours there. Later, I restarted, and I chose Windows in Grub, but all I get is a black screen and nothing happens.
<bittyx> Seveas: I realize, but bear with me for a sec :)
<telaviv> hmmm i'm still having issues getting git to work. It asks for a password and i'm not sure what to give it. I gave it the one associated with my public key, and it doesn't work
<telaviv> any tips?
<bittyx> So, naturally, I insert the Windows installation CD for booting, to try to fix it from there, but, instead of booting from the cdrom, my system just gets into Grub directly.
<Seveas> bittyx, you could boot the windows install cd and reinstall its bootloader via the rescue mode
<MR_QT> hello
<Seveas> bittyx, set the bios to boot from cd :)
<spionlala> is there some ppa avail to get gnome 2.26rc backported to intrepid?
<Slayer> bittyx: I guess windows is just broken. It happens to me sometimes
<bittyx> (I would've fixed the MBR/checked the disk, or reinstalled as a last option)
<bittyx> The bios is set to boot from the CD.
<Seveas> then the cd is broken ?
<bittyx> So anyway, I get into Ubuntu to check something, and what happens - I cannot access my cdrom at all.
<Seveas> ah, cdrom drive broken
<bittyx> Not with the Windows CD, not with the Ubuntu CD, nothing - it just doesn't work.
<Slayer> bittyx: i get it... You need a new CDrom device.
<bittyx> Slayer: Could that stop Windows from booting as well?
<Seveas> bittyx, check the connections to the cdrom drive :)
<bittyx> I've checked the connections, but I didn't try to *disconnect* it :D
<Seveas> bittyx, maybe. If you have loose wires in your pc, who knows what breaks :)
<Slayer> bittyx: not if it was installed to HDD. But it looks like it has some files damaged... Do you get a BSOD or whatever?
<bittyx> No no, when I choose Win in Grub, the screen just goes black, and that's it.
<Slayer> bittyx: now THAT's strange
<Seveas> bittyx, shut down, unplug cd drive, boot :)
<bittyx> I can still normally access my Windows partitions from Ubuntu, though.
<bittyx> Seveas: Yeah, I'll try that now. Be back in a few minutes if it ain't working. If I'm not back, thanks for the suggestion! :)
<Seveas> the windows bootloader might hang on that cd drive (it walks all IDE devices, unliek grub)
<Slayer> bittyx: That aint strange... I guess a few files were damaged, and Windows just... blah.
<bittyx> Seveas: I realized that, it just hasn't crossed my mind before.
<hwilde> help!  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2A8E3034D018A4CE
<hwilde> trying to install freenx via instructions found here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bittyx> Slayer: But I didn't really do anything that could damage them (I don't usually access my Win partitions from Ubuntu, except the one with music:))
<Pici> !ppagpg | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<bittyx> Anyway, see you soon, maybe :)
<rhythmsoup> Can anyone take a look at my post here and give me their comments: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6843122
<Slayer> bittyx: I had windows broken once even though i did not do ANYTHING at all
<hwilde> Pici, I am pretty good but that howto does not make any sense.  why is this so complicated
<hwilde> Pici, I don't know the key to add
<Seveas> Slayer, you probably smiled at it in a suggestive way, making it soil its pants :)
<Pici> hwilde: See this page for the gpg key id: https://edge.launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<kraut> moin
<n8tuserf> rhythmsoup -> yes there is a fair chance that the driver for those non-connecting ones are incompatible or not up to date
<alex1> hello
<bittyx> Seveas, Slayer: Just dropped back to say thanks.
<bittyx> It was the cd-rom after all.
<Seveas> bittyx, pity, that means you can boot that inferor os again ;)
<bittyx> Seveas: I know, but it's like a necessary evil - I need Photoshop, and GIMP just doesn't cut it.
<[Phaedrus]> question: why do people contribute to linux? what drives people to contribute?
<flice> hi
<bittyx> And I do Photography, so I need some Nikon programs that, unfortunately, aren't made for Linux :(
<flice> I get an "unresolved symbol: ffmp_nopts" error, when trying to encode with ffmpeg. any help?
<bittyx> [Phaedrus]: Because people are actually nice and open-minded and believe that sharing knowledge leads to more knowledge?
<hwilde> Pici, is that stuff gonna be streamlined in the future?  because it is a real pita...
<flice> s/ffmp_/ffm_/
<Pici> hwilde: Its only a pain because ppa gpg keys were addded after ppas were made available.
<Seveas> bittyx, I just do it for the money :)
<bittyx> And because, despite being free, it's still more stable than Windows (and that's what you should compare it to, since the majority of computer users run M$ stuff)
<hwilde> Pici, yeah but it could like popup a view pgp key, add key dialog.  like the certificates do now
<[Phaedrus]> bittyx: well, thats all one part of it, but what do people really get out of it. whats the value system? what do credits or good standing get folks in the real world?
<bittyx> Seveas: Well yeah, but you don't earn by selling software, you earn it by administration/servicing, and from people who contribute money to free software.
<ZykoticK9> [Phaedrus], <joke> I think it's for the glamour and all the hot women </joke>
<Seveas> bittyx, or by being paid by your boss
<[Phaedrus]> ZykoticK9: hot women? OMG!:P
<bittyx> [Phaedrus]: It's not that you *don't* make any money, but there are certainly people who work for free. Maybe those people already have good jobs and just do it for fun and self-fulfilment?
<Giant81> how women in linux?
<hwilde> !ot | everybody
<Giant81> where!!!
<ubottu> everybody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: couldnt find package: ddcprobe
<Seveas> !search ddcprobe
<ubottu> Found:
<Seveas> !find ddcprobe
<ubottu> File ddcprobe found in selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc, xresprobe
<Seveas> DecemberWolf, apt-get install xresprobe
<bittyx> Well okay, not to offtopic anymore - thanks once again, Seveas. See ya!
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: it's not a package name - I told you to search for the right package name
<hwilde> ok now I have another question.  my resolution is failing over to 800x600.  i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and various other things but it just breaks terribly.  monitor is optimum 1920x1200 60Hz  Dell E248WFP
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: I made that quite clear
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: sorry!
<Giant81> hwilde chances are it's not the monitor, its' the video card drivers
<hwilde> Giant81, ok let's go with that then
<glitsj16> hwilde: anything relevant like warnings (WW) or errors (EE) reported in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hwilde> glitsj16, http://pastebin.com/f57491afe   //var/log/Xorg.0.log
<danopia> hi
<glitsj16> hwilde: i'll have a look, hope others chime in as well, these things can be hard to track, i'll let you know if i catch something
<Coolidge> I LOVE WINDOS VISTA32 BIT!!!!
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: i got it. i have run the ddcprobe command. what now?
 * DecemberWolf slaps Coolidge around a bit with a large trout
<Coolidge> hahaha
<ikonia> Coolidge: play elsewhere - not in here
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: did it detect two monitors in the output ?
<Coolidge> ikonia, hahaha
<Coolidge> -_-
<ikonia> Coolidge: please respect that this is a support channel, play elsewhere
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: i cant tell. it looks to me like it is only detecting one
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: do you want to pastbin it ?
<Coolidge> how can I change my unbuntu, to look more like windows vista
<Coolidge> I love the dream scene
<ikonia> Coolidge: use a windows theme
<ZykoticK9> hwilde, it seems like you are using the VESA driver and it's Virtual size is 800x600 (line 1752), what sort of graphics card to you have?  it would be better if you could install a specific driver, rather then using the default VESA...
<_VIM_>  !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<glitsj16> hwilde: only errors are related to 'Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB' .. no clue what that device is ...
<dccuser> Coolidge: I would recommend ubuntu off topic, youll get plenty of flames there
<Coolidge> ikonia : you got a link
<ikonia> Coolidge: there are plenty of themes on gnome-look.org
<Coolidge> okay Cool
<hwilde> glitsj16, that's just my joystick - and that is workin ok
<Coolidge> thank you
<zxxd> what sounds better, ubuimage or ubunimage ?
<Coolidge> ikonia : do you get paid for helping people in this channel
<hwilde> ZykoticK9, i've looked through lspci and I don't see nvidia or ati so i guess it's default intel onboard graphics?
<ikonia> Coolidge: no
<Coolidge> ikonia : heavy, okay thanks dude, L8R
<dbrewer_rjr> i am trying to install open-vm-tools into a hardy server. i get an error: error: glib >= 2.6.0 is required. What do I install to fix this?
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: it means it needs a version of glib greater than 2.6
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: where are you trying to install them - how ae you trying to install them ?
<glitsj16> hwilde: ok .. what does running "xrandr" from terminal return ? it should report your supported monitor modes
<zxxd> or ubimage
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126820
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: yes, looks like that's just one monitor
<dbrewer_rjr> ikonia: yup i know. i just need the correct apt-get package. I am using the open-vm-tools to generate a patch for the VMware tools
<ikonia> dreamy:  you already have glib on your system , or should do
<hwilde> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/f2c04529d  lspci -v
<ikonia> dbrewer_rjr: how are you trying to install the vmware tools product
<DecemberWolf> ikonia: so where do i go from here to detect the second one?
<hwilde> glitsj16, it is in like failsafe mode or something.  it only has 800x600 and 640x480
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: well, if it's not being detected at all, you can always try hard coding it in xorg.conf - but that fact that it's not being detected at all looks like you can't use the method you want to use to connect it
<ikonia> DecemberWolf: thats not fact - just my opinion at this stage
<glitsj16> hwilde: i see, out of ideas here i'm afraid
<hwilde> it's the driver not hte monitor
<hwilde> ZykoticK9, is on the right track
<swcdxUBu> hello
<ZykoticK9> hwilde, yup that's intel graphics all right - i wish i could see what driver xorg.conf had on my eee, it's intel too - but there must be something better then VESA? I just don't know what it is
<hwilde> ok so who knows what driver i need for intel graphics
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: intel or i810 are your two options
<ikonia> hwilde: intel or i810
<Beanz> hi
<ZykoticK9> hwilde, see that last post from ikonia you need to change VESA to one of those two options.  good luck
<hwilde> what is the difference ?
<hwilde> ikonia, how do you know which one
<ikonia> hwilde: ones more "bleeding edge"
<ikonia> hwilde: I'd suggest trying the intel one
<ikonia> hwilde: thats teh better option, but not supported on all kit
<ikonia> hwilde: then fall back to i810 if it's not good
<desen> hello dudes. i need assistance regarding a dual boot issue. might take some time, ANY VOLUNTEERS ? query please
<ikonia> desen: just ask the question
<cyban> Ok this is odd.... I reinstalled Ubuntu and I still dont have a system folder under applications
<ikonia> cyban: there is no "system" folder
<ikonia> cyban: as I told you it works different in linux
<sbornix> there're any repository for ubuntu 8.04 for install xfce 4.6 ?? in default repository configs there's only xfce 4.4..
<cyban> ikonia: well Misc or something, when I install programs they arent getting into the menus
<ikonia> cyban: which program for example
<hwilde> ikonia, ok I have xserver-xorg-video-intel how do I activate it?
<cyban> ikonia: Cario is one of them, there are a bunch
<ikonia> cyban: give me a few examples
<ikonia> hwilde: change or add teh line Driver "intel" in your xorg.conf in the generic video card device section
<cyban> basically anything that wouldnt go under the standard menus
<ikonia> cyban: can you give me some examples please
<cyban> trying to find a few ikonia, fresh install so im not noticing as much
<Slayer> Excuse me, how do i search for a certain package?
<LjL> !packages | Slayer
<ubottu> Slayer: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<pLr> Slayer: apt-cache search
<Slayer> and what will i get after it's found? Will i get WHERE is it located? I want to give one to my friend
<ikonia> Slayer: let your friend get it then
<ikonia> Slayer: rather than you get it for him
<sileni> hey guys im in ubuntu live sesssion. im trying to resize the windows xp partition that it came preloaded with .. but when i went to resize it only does it to 8mb of the original size
<dbiscuts> is there a way to see where my usb device is registering as while I unplug and plug it in
<Travis-42> Does anyone know where sbackup logs?  It mysteriously stopped doing daily backups several days ago and I can't figure out why
<ikonia> desen: on /media
<cyban> Cairo is installed by default right?
<ikonia> Travis-42: normally /var/log
<desen> The story goes like this: i had a dual boot XP + Ubuntu 8.04. Windows failed me and decided to erase it, leaving only Ubuntu. Inserted a bootable win 2000 CD and formated C: but something went wrong and i cannot use Linux. the GRUB reinstallation FAILED because it couldnt recognise the partitions. Used Hiren's Tool (bunch of programs for recovery or partition utilities) and still i cannot do anyting. i keep getting errors at a point.
<Travis-42> ikonia: yea, but when I search all of the files in there, I can't find anything from the program
<hwilde> ZykoticK9, glitsj16, ikonia,   ok intel driver is activated.  now xrandr returns a bunch of resolutions: http://pastebin.com/f54cbace1    but i'm still stuck at 800x600
<desen> well ?
<ikonia> desen: re-install, sounds like you've messed up the disk
<Iceman_B^Ltop> if a file belongs to User A1, group Spades, and user A1 is member is Spades, can I change file ownership to say, A1 and Hearts?
<Geek`N`Proud> desen, install Windows first
<Geek`N`Proud> then install Ubuntu
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where user A1 and Group Hearts are unrelated ?
<ikonia> desen: boot from ubuntu live CD to see that status of the disk
<Geek`N`Proud> and make sure you partition manually in a way that doesn't nuke Windows
<desen> HOW ? Live CD does not recognise partitions. tried to format the C and D which belonged to Windows - not allowed
<burkmat> Attempting to install Java in order to use applets in Firefox - No success using their installer... Ideas?
<ikonia> desen: then your file system is gone - reinstall time
<desen> i am working with 2 PCs at a time and 1 monitor LOL will be right back, checking what exactly LiveCD says
<hwilde> ZykoticK9, glitsj16, ikonia,   ok intel driver is activated.  now xrandr returns a bunch of resolutions: http://pastebin.com/f54cbace1    but i'm still stuck at 800x600.   suggestions for what is next ?
<BrandonL> I have a question regarding programming with ubuntu. I am currently running Vista on this pc and was planning on installing Ubuntu. Can I install Ubuntu on my virtual machine, without having any restrictions that come along with programming on windows. or is it better to just partition and dual OS?
<desen> thanx
<Geek`N`Proud> BrandonL, generally speaking there isn't any programming limitations within VMs unless you are working on kernel-level stuff
<Sirisian|Work> Is it possible in one command line statement to do a find and replace on a file? Like replace all instances of "DeviceURI cupspykota:" with "DeviceURI "?
<mattg> hi, I'm one of the developers of Mozilla Prism
<mattg> I just upgraded to Ibex and I noticed I get an error when a Prism app is running and I try to log out
<mattg> "this program is blocking log out"
<BrandonL> Ok, thank you. I am going to start learning Python, and didnt want to hit any brick walls.
<glitsj16> hwilde: i have to leave sorry, or my dinner burns down the oven ... but i think you need to add a modeline to your xorg.conf manually, websearch that and look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution if nobody chimes in, best of luck
<mattg> I don't know that much about Ubuntu... what do I have to do so my apps quit automatically during log out?
<Geek`N`Proud> BrandonL, yeah Python will be fine =]
<oshua86> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BrandonL> Thanks, have a good one.
<BrandonL> exit
<grobda24> How can I force redetection of USB devices and mount them after a USB drive fails to mount at boot time /
<grobda24> ?
<Sirisian|Work> oh wait nevermind. I figured it out. I must have missed something before
<bofh28> hello
<hatter243> !welcome | bofh
<ubottu> bofh: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<bofh28> Thank you
<oshua86> hey guys, where are the fonts located?
<bofh28> Can someone please help compile a driver?
<Tymir> grobda24 > force redetection on each boot ?
<oshua86> /usr/share/fonts?
<s0l1dsnak3123> oshua86: /usr/share/fonts
<oshua86> thansk
<s0l1dsnak3123> not a problem :)
<oshua86> s0l1dsnak3123, so If I have a .ttf file, can i just move it to that folder and then I can use the fonts?
<s0l1dsnak3123> yeah, but you'll need to copy it over as root :)
<grobda24> Tymir, no, I think it's a script ion /etc/init.d/ ... but is it the udev or the hal one ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> so type alt+F2, then type in "gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts" then press enter
<Tymir> look at : dmesg | tail
<bofh28> The ubuntu package for my video card driver does not work.  It gives a undefined symbol error.
<bofh28> I want to recompile the driver so I can have a working X but when I do a make I get an error
<sileni> hey guys
<bofh28> No rule to make target 'i128' needed by 'all-am'
<sileni> im installing ubuntu 8.10 on my hp mini 1000 netbook
<sileni> it has a 15.6 gb ssd
<bofh28> What do I need to do to fix it?  Thanks,
<sileni> preinstalled with xp .. how do i partition it ?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: do you want to keep xp?
<sileni> JoshuaRL: yea i want to dual boot
<oshua86> s0l1dsnak3123, awesome I didnt know you could do that and open a folder as root, always done it trou cli, now there are 3 folders truetype, type1 and X11, does ti have to go into one of those folders or just the main fonts folder?
<s0l1dsnak3123> oshua86, it's a .ttf file, right?
<oshua86> s0l1dsnak3123, yes
<s0l1dsnak3123> then put it in truetype :)
<sipior> bofh28: the missing symbol probably means you need to load another module to meet a dependency.  when exactly did you see the error?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: make sure you backup files and defrag first, then use the slider on the install to partition.  I'd suggest at least 6gigs for Ubuntu, and take it easy on installing apps.  If you wanted more room, you could use Xubuntu.  That should run on less space.
<ZykoticK9> sipior, bofh28 is trying to compile an X driver, he's getting the error on the "make" step
<bofh28> sipior: I see the message undefined symbol xf86usleep after I run startx
<sileni> JoshuaRL: what slider?
<sipior> ZykoticK9: actually, he said that he saw the error with the ubuntu package, as i recall
<vishesh> Hey I have this Intel G35 onboard graphic card. And I don't think the drivers are installed cause whenever I run an openGL application, it runs really sluggishly plus there is nothing about a graphic card in xorg. I have the xorg-intel ... package installed. Any suggestions ?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> anyone big on file permissions/ ownership? if a file belongs to User A1, group Spades, and user A1 is member is Spades, can I change file ownership to say, A1 and Hearts?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where user A1 and Group Hearts are unrelated ?
<crdlb> vishesh: that is the only intel driver
<bofh28> sipior and ZykoticK9: I see the message undefined symbol xf86usleep with the intrepid package.
<[biabia]> help? is there an easy way to make a disk quota for a particular user
<vishesh> crdlib : So what should I do ?
<churl> (12:54:07) churl: audio is muting after restart (AlsaMixer shows that "PCM" is muted after each restart)
<hatter243> !quota | [biabia]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<hatter243> dang
<JoshuaRL> sileni: on the install, once you boot into the LiveCD.  When you click the Install icon on the desktop, it should eventually get to helping you partition
<vishesh> crdlib : Whenenver I run an application which uses OpenGL the window flickers  ...
<crdlb> vishesh: are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<bofh28> sipior and ZykoticK9: I figured the best way to fix it was to recompile, but if it is a dependency problem that is better
<sileni> JoshuaRL: i didn't see any resizing .. it was guided use entire disk.. guided use largest continuous or manual
<vishesh> crdlib : 8.10 ...
<[biabia]> googling quota is worse. they want me to edit my fstab
<sileni> JoshuaRL: manual didn't allow me to use slider or antyhing
<hatter243> [biabia], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571
<[biabia]> thanks
<Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: sure, 'chown A1 Hearts /path/to/file (if I got that right...)
<vishesh> crdlib : I tried running glxgears ... It runs with an amazing framerate "2769 frames in 5.0 seconds = 553.789 FPS", but the screen flickers.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Jeruvy: I know, but will that have any big ramifications for the file?
<sipior> bofh28: have you seen this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i128/+bug/306970 (or perhaps you're one of the commenters there?)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> or will it just be like the new group has access, PLUS one user?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I assume that implcitly, a new file belongs to the user that created it and the group that THAT user belongs to
<bofh28> sipior: I am Greg
<JoshuaRL> sileni: okay, then if you're in manual just resize the partitions instead.  MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP AND DEFRAG, but then shrink the XP partition 6.5 gigs and use the space for two partitions.  one (6 gigs) for Ubuntu, the other (.5 gigs) for SWAP.  It should be one of the filesystems listed there
<Cycom> C-S-B: you still around?
<sipior> bofh28: thought you might be :-)
<crdlb> vishesh: run 'glxinfo | grep -i software'
<Ivanlul> Hello I need help, my BIOS wont recognize my harddrive
<Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: that simply adds the file group ownership to the group specified.  What kind of ramifications are you thinking of?
<crdlb> vishesh: if that doesn't output anything, then you have 3d acceleration
<aheckler> hey all, i'm trying to find out if there's a BASH command that can (using "sudo" of course) move a given file to a random directory in /
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Jeruvy: im simply trying to wrap my head around the file permissions/ownership system
<sileni> JoshuaRL: im on the same netbook with xp ... and partition magic opened up i can just free up the space using partition magic?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> since im new to linux
<sileni> JoshuaRL: i just defraged it
<ZmAY> how can i format and them mount partition, can i format it in console?
<nimda562> Okey, so I need to migrate my passwd database and groups from a freebsd server to an ubuntu server. I have had no luck finding any tools/scripts for this purpose. Any ideas/tips?
<ZmAY> then*
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hehe, Windows "frags" your filesystem
<Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: see 'on intel only?
<Jeruvy> [09:10] * ngipon has joined #vmware
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I just now realized how funny that is :)
<Ivanlul> I did a switch over of operation systems ( switched ubuntu to the 160 gb hd and windows to the 30gb one ) and now I can't see the 30 gb one
<rio> ZmAY: just use mkfs.*
<vishesh> crdlib : Yea it isn't outputting anything. Are you sure ? Cause I can't even seem to be able to change my screen Refresh rate (it's stuck at 60) My monitor supports upto 75 ?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: that should be fine.  the one for ubuntu should be ext3 filesystem, and the other SWAP.
<sipior> bofh28: well, the bug's reported, so you might just be stuck using 8.04 for a little longer. i can try and build the source and replicate the error, but i'm off for home soon. in any event, hope it gets sorted out for you soon.
<ZykoticK9> Ivanlul, is it IDE or SATA, if it's IDE verify that it's pinned appropriately for Master/Slave/etc - if it's SATA that's not an issue
<grobda24> Which script in init.d will rescan and mount any USB file systems ?
<Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: whoops let me try that again :)
<Ivanlul> ide
<Ivanlul> I checked
<bofh28> sipior: Thanks for the help
<Ivanlul> the 30gb one is NTFS with like 8 gigs of files from windows
<pinky007> hallo
<Ivanlul> but it doesn't actually have the OS on it
<sileni> JoshuaRL: ok i have the resize screen opened up and it has free space before, new Size and freespace after i increase the free space after correct?
<deany> quick one, im about to installer newer ATI 9.2 driver from 9.1.  I used the wiki guide, and made debs from the .run file.  Do i just install the newer debs ive made or do i have to uninstall the old version
<aheckler> i'm trying to find out if there's a BASH command that can (using "sudo" of course) move a given file to a random directory in /
<Ivanlul> any Idea on what it could be?
<arvind_khadri> hi , i am running a openGL program getting errors, so how do i debug it ?
<Pici> aheckler: No. Why would something like that need to exist?
<crdlb> vishesh: 60 is fine for an LCD
<Pici> Ivanlul: If your BIOS is not seeing your harddrive than Ubuntu support cannot help you, please join ##hardware and ask
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: That'd be mv.... (MoVe)
<Flannel> er, aheckler
<Ivanlul> okay
<Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: for documentation see: info coreutils 'chown invocation'
<crdlb> vishesh: btw, there's no 'i' in my nick
<JoshuaRL> sileni: yep, windows always wants to be the first partition on the disk, but linux doesnt care :)
<rio> ZmAY: its fine to talk here
<vishesh> crdllb : Hmmm ... ok I guess (I use 75 on windows) Oh ops sorry.
<sileni> wait after i type in 6032 to fiee space after .. it says the new Size is 9.593
<istvan_> this sound  problem is killing me. if i use DEFAULT in gtk-record my desktop I get a murmor, or a raspy sound that resembles me talking. how can i fix this?
<sileni> JoshuaRL: do i leave it like that or should i add another gig to free space after
<hunt577> for some reason Ubuntu 8.04 works on my computer and 8.10 doesn't
<vishesh> crdllb : Then do you have anyidea why openGL appications runs so sluggishly ?
<Pici> !tab | vishesh
<ubottu> vishesh: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ZmAY> can somebody help me with mks, i want to format partition
<ZmAY> mkfs*
<vishesh> Hey this is really good ...
<aheckler> Pici: well i'm doing a little experiment with a TrueCrypt-encrypted file and i want to "hide" in it someplace inconspicuous
<JoshuaRL> sileni: to be clear, it should look like this:  NTFS 7.5gigs;  ext3 6 gigs; SWAP .5 gigs
<crdlb> vishesh: mainly because the linux opengl stack is not very well optimized for gaming
<rio> ZmAY: i told you to use mkfs.*, whats your question?
<crdlb> vishesh: but they're working on it
<JoshuaRL> anything else and you risk running out of room on XP or ubuntu.  you're already kinda tight as it is.
<hunt577> Anyone know how to change this really stretched screen look on 8.04?
<ZykoticK9> vishesh, "glxinfo | grep direct" if it says "direct rendering:  Yes" they you have hardware support, "No" means software and that is always "sluggish"
<Pici> aheckler: There are no built in commands to move a file to a random location, but the folks in #bash may be able to help you script something to do that.
<crdlb> ZykoticK9: on intrepid, it always says Yes
<aheckler> Pici: thanks
<hunt577> I need to change the way my screen looks on here
<hunt577> on 8.04
<sileni> JoshuaRL: why does it say this partition cross the 102 cylinder boundary and may not be bootable
<hunt577> its too stretched
<hunt577> I am on the livecd
<ZykoticK9> crdlb, vishesh ok then trying that is useless... sorry i got nothing.
<kam> l
<dvheumen> Hi! I think there's a problem with wpa_supplicant due to the recent TLS updates, but I can't find any bug on launchpad. Can anyone confirm this? I'm getting this error: OpenSSL: tls_connection_handshake - Failed to read possible Application Data error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0). And think it causes my WIFI connection to drop after a while
<mtr44670> l
<dvheumen> (got the error from /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log)
<LiraNuna> how do I install a library for 32bit cross compiling on 64bit?
<ZmAY> rio: mkfs -t ??? /dev/..., what is the signature of reiser FS
<sileni> JoshuaRL: are you there?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: yeah, im googling it now
<sileni> JoshuaRL: nono.. it says new Size 8612.9 and free space after 7012.7
<sileni> JoshuaRL: is that good enoug h?
<MadAGu> is there anyway to have 64-bit java in firefox?
<churl> (12:54:07) churl: audio is muting after restart (AlsaMixer shows that "PCM" is muted after each restart)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> mirc locked up
<Iceman_B^Ltop> Jeruvy: [18:59:40] <Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: see 'on intel only? <-- what did you mean ?
<mattg> is there a better place to ask about what signal intrepid sends to processes during logout?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: so the error is gone?
<mattg> sigterm definitely kills my app... I can't figure out why it isn't quitting during log out
<sileni> JoshuaRL: no its still there
<sileni> JoshuaRL: but i don't think its a problem
<sileni> JoshuaRL: maybe it says that for all sold state drives
<mattg> this problem didn't exist in hardy
<default_> a package had a bad "corrupted" install and now it is stuck in there and keeps giving me an error when synaptic is used..  how do I clean that bad install out?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: whats the exact wording of the entire error?
<rio> ZmAY: mkfs.reiserfs --help
<terrestre> any one can recommend me a recovry files tool?
<sileni> "This partition crosses the 102 cylinder boundary and may not be bootable."
<cyban> is Cairo-Dock installed by default?
<Jeruvy> Iceman_B^Ltop: that was a typo, bad paste:)
<Pici> cyban: no
<raghav634> may i know how to make flash plugin work on unbuntu
<bacon1989> I'd like to know if there is a way to change ubuntu Xorg paramters upon bootup of a CDimage
<sileni> raghav634: search for flash on google.. and download and run the script
<Tymir> terrestre : foremost ?
<cyban> what menu should it go to once installed Pici or someone else?
<Pici> cyban: I'm not sure, I'd imagine Applications>Accessories though
<raghav634> i have tried installing it a million times, but nothing seems to be working..
<JoshuaRL> raghav634: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<terrestre> thanks Tymir
<JoshuaRL> sileni: whats the exact error?  is there anymore than you pasted?
<sileni> JoshuaRL: no its not an error.. its just there on the bottom above the Ok button
<cyban> according to synaptic package manager its installed but I cant seem to find it
<raghav634> i have tried installing the flash plugin many ways but eventually end up right where i start...
<JoshuaRL> raghav634: have you restarted firefox?
<LiraNuna> raghav634, 32bit or 64bit?
<istvan_>  if i use DEFAULT in gtk-record my desktop I get a murmor, or a raspy sound that resembles me talking. how can i fix this?
<raghav634> Liranuna:32bit
<tyler_d> istvan_: don't talk
<edgex-_> LOL
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know how I remove the users created when I installed the ebox package?
<LiraNuna> raghav634, close firefox, and open a terminal
<pedahzur> Hello!  Is there anyone doing Qt 4.5 builds for Hardy?  And planning on doing PyQt4.5 builds for hardy?  I want to do some Qt 4.5 work, but I'm not ready to move off of an LTS version.
<Tymir> raghav634 : "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" doesn't work ?
<raghav634> JoshuaRL: yeah, i have restarted the firefox as well as the computer
<cyban> I think my install is bad, simple applications like cariro dont install properly and dont load the menu
<istvan_> oh, and if i use audacity to record the sound, and use ffmpeg to combine the video and audio i get a 1 second lag per minute ish... why?
<LiraNuna> raghav634, then type sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<LiraNuna> raghav634, wait for it to finish, then type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LiraNuna> raghav634, then start firefox and go to youtube. tell me if it works
<raghav634> LiraNuna: will do.
<edi_99> Hi all, I'm kinda a newbie, could someone please help me make this thing here: http://rafb.net/p/UDSydC44.html work?
<JoshuaRL> sileni: im seeing that windows needs to end on a cylinder boundary.  in parted magic youre using bytes to assign space, right?
<FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU> Haha, check this out!
<FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU> came out yesterday
<FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU> http://tiny.cc/Ks1Ex
<LiraNuna> !report FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LiraNuna> ..
<constantine_> hey I'm having troubel adding a second row of desktops
<FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU> dude what
<_VIM_> !ops | FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<sileni> JoshuaRL: megabytes
<ubottu> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cyban> anyone? I seem to be missing a menu or something, when I install new applications they dont show up anywhere in the menus
<tech_geek> Anyone have experience in using a citrix client?
<cyban> ok, I guess I write this off as a defunct OS
<edi_99> hey how do I set an environement variable?
<kitche> edi_99: export VAR <what you want the var to be>
<pedahzur> tech_geek: I've used rdesktop from Linux.  Have you tried that?
<brandonban6> cyban, what applications are you referring to? some applications do not have menus.
<s0l1dsnak3123> _VIM_ , I clicked on that website that idiot "FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU" linked to (should've known better), I have a static IP, should I be worried?
<brandonban6> nm........patience is not a virtue for some :)
<LiraNuna> s0l1dsnak3123, no
<s0l1dsnak3123> LiraNuna, it said on that page that they were going to log my IP, etc.
<LiraNuna> s0l1dsnak3123, he's retarded and should be banned from here
<s0l1dsnak3123> LiraNuna, Agreed.
<Giant81> no they aren't going to worry about one hit
<josh-me> anyone know how to hack gnome-main-menu to add an applications tab/menu like the regular gnome menu's ?
<LiraNuna> s0l1dsnak3123, so? I can make a php screen that looks exactly like that
<Giant81> it's when the same IP seems to be hitting it constantly
<edi_99> kitche: could you please be more specific, I'm kinda new tu ubuntu
<LiraNuna> s0l1dsnak3123, it will "log" as wel
<s0l1dsnak3123> hmm ok
<tech_geek> pedahzur I haven't no
<churl> hello again everyone! Audio is muting after restart (AlsaMixer shows that "PCM" is muted after each restart)
<bingoxXx> as I login to a ubuntu machine it says couldn't find /home/user directory and sends me to /, so how to set it to /home/user if I do not have the root priviledges?
<LiraNuna> edi_99, just install java and you should be fine
<Mood> is there a way to get "apt-get install X" to show the current version of the installed app X?
<edi_99> LiraNuna: I'm pretty sure Java is already installed
<LiraNuna> edi_99, so you can skip the "JAVA_HOME" step
<daftykins> yes Mood though i can't remember the format of the command
<daftykins> it's something like "apt-get showpkg blah"
<Mood> "apt-get --version install X" only shows version of "apt-get"
<LiraNuna> Mood, apt-cache policy X
<LiraNuna> no need for sudo
<Mood> LiraNuna: excellent, thanks LiraNuna and daftykins
<edi_99> LiraNuna: but then, if I run the script, nothing happens
<LiraNuna> edi_99, what game is it
<LiraNuna> did you check that it's not in the repositories?
<pedahzur> tech_geek: I've had a lot of success using that to connect to Windows terminal servers, you might give that a try.
<edi_99> LiraNuna: emm.. it's kind of a poker analyzer or something like that... not a game actualy; http://www.javaflair.com/pp/download/#Unix_Installation
<JoshuaRL> sileni: did you use round numbers?  idk really, gparted is supposed to round to cylinder heads to avoid that
<_VIM_> pedahzur:  he left
<pedahzur> _VIM_: thanks.
<LiraNuna> edi_99, ./run.sh doesn't work?
<daftykins> "chmod +x blah.sh" then "./blah.sh"
<edi_99> LiraNuna: the computer seems to engage a process, but nothing really happens
<LiraNuna> edi_99, liranuna@monster:~/Desktop/PokerProphesier_v1.0.0/bin$ ./run.sh  Testing $JAVA_HOME: ...failed!
<LiraNuna> seems like it's custom
<edi_99> LiraNuna: what does that mean?
<LiraNuna> edi_99, hold on
<daftykins> what do you get if you type "echo $JAVA_HOME" ?
<LiraNuna> oh wow
<LiraNuna> that whole script is just bad
<oCean_> edi_99: when JAVA_HOME is set, it runs just fine
<akincer1> Trying to enable remote access to mysql. Followed this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<LiraNuna> edi_99,
<daftykins> can you get away with setting it as "." oCean_  ?
<akincer1> remote connection is being denied, any ideas?
<LiraNuna> edi_99, go to the 'lib' directory
<LiraNuna> and type:
<oCean_> daftykins: lemme try
<daftykins> akincer1, are you enabling it on a LiveCD or actual install?
<LiraNuna> edi_99, java -server -jar client.jar
<akincer1> actual install
<LiraNuna> that's basically what the script wants to do. it's just checking unnecessary crap
<daftykins> akincer1, what are you connecting from? are you sure you're specifying port 0?
<oCean_> daftykins: no. Setting it to export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/
<oCean_>  works
<raghav634> LiraNuna: no luck... :( i did all that u said, still flash not working......
<edi_99> LiraNuna: looks like it's working. Thank you very much for your help
<LiraNuna> raghav634, are you sure firefox is closed?
<akincer1> daftykins: I'm connecting from another computer on my local network. I'm using port 3306
<LiraNuna> raghav634, if you got multi-desktop, firefox might be there somewhere
<LiraNuna> edi_99, no problem, the developer just made it complicated for nothing
<daftykins> pretty sure the default configured port on ubuntu is 0 for the built in remote desktop, unless you've changed it?
<LiraNuna> port 0?
<constantine_> hey does anybody know how I can get my virtual desktops back, I can't get more than one row
<raghav634> LiraNuna: yup, it was closed when i installed flash....
<LiraNuna> the remote desktop port in ubuntu is default VNC - 5900
<astrobear> what does what does "echo -e "\007" | sudo tee /dev/tty10" do?"
<akincer1> This is MySQL I'm talkinga bout
<LiraNuna> raghav634, type killall firefox
<heatmzzr> I'm trying to access a network which is winblows based. I can see the other machines on the network but i get an error "unable to mount location, failed to receive share list from server" any suggestions.. I used to be able to access files, now I cant...????
<LiraNuna> raghav634, then do what I told you again
<daftykins> that's not default LiraNuna , that's what happens when you tick the box and tell it to be 5900 on the advanced page
<constantine_> I meant that I can't get a second row of "workspaces"
<LiraNuna> daftykins, there is no such thing as port 0...
<daftykins> yes there is.
<LiraNuna> besides, you'd need root access for ports <1024
<daftykins> TCP/UDP ports go from 0 to 65535
<LiraNuna> Port 0 is officially a reserved port in TCP/IP networking, meaning that it should not be used for any TCP or UDP network communications.
<Acedip> how can i send a private message to a machine on lan ??
<daftykins> LiraNuna, here's the deal, i've used a VNC client on a PC to connect to an Ubuntu host by specifying IP_address:0 and it's worked before ;)
<LiraNuna> daftykins, you were running root desktop then, congrats
<Pici> daftykins: When dealing with VNC, that usually means screen 0, not port 0
<kitche> daftykins: :0 is not a port it's means screen 0
<daftykins> no i wasn't running root desktop
<LiraNuna> haha
<LiraNuna> now I get the confusion
<LiraNuna> daftykins, read above
<raghav634> LiraNuna: it says no process killed..
<daftykins> no no no
<LiraNuna> raghav634, hmm
<daftykins> look at remote desktop general tab
<LiraNuna> raghav634, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<daftykins> it's very bad notation for them to use :0 and not mean a port
<LiraNuna> raghav634, then download http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<raghav634> LiraNuna: yeah doing it all over again...
<Acedip> how can i send a private message to a machine on lan ??
<LiraNuna> raghav634, just remove it, then install the deb I gave you above
<sb6789> hi all.  new to linux.  hopefully someone can help.  i have a bluetooth dongle with no documentation.  is there a command in terminal to interrogate all usb devices so i can hunt for a driver?  many thanks.
<daftykins> "psusb" sb6789
<LiraNuna> sb6789, lsusb
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> lsusb
<daftykins> i still argue this statement :P
<sb6789> many thanks! Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<daftykins> "Users can view your desktop using this command: vinagre hostname:0"
<daftykins> then if you look at "man vinagre"
<daftykins> "Usage: vinagre [OPTION...] [server:port] - VNC client for GNOME"
<dinesh372> how can i access gcc library
<Dreamglider-> Can anyone help me to setup dual monitor's, im using 8.04lts, the grapic card is an ati radeon x1400.
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, gcc library? you mean C/C++ standard library?
<dinesh372> liranuna : yes
<daftykins> install 8.10 ^_^
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, normally?
<raghav634> LiraNuna: when i try to install it says error: a later version already installed
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, #include <stdio.h> int main() { printf(...); }
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, !?
<dinesh372> LiraNuna : yes
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, I'm confused
<dinesh372> LiraNuna:actually i want to see the contents of a header file in gcc
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, that is more specific - headers are located in /usr/include
<dinesh372> LiraNuna : how can i get there
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, open up nautilus and browse there?
<dinesh372> LiraNuna: what is nautilus
<LiraNuna> dinesh372, Places -> Home
<mahfiaz> dinesh372, default file manager
<C-S-B> nautilus  is the file browser
<LiraNuna> then use "UP" button
<LiraNuna> until you can't anymore
<LiraNuna> then choose "usr" then choose "include"
<fosco__> wow...
<vishesh> Hey I just checked and ubuntu shows that I have openGl v 1.3 installed. Is there any way I can install ver 2.0 as my graphic card currently supports it ?
<daftykins> what would be the point?
<daftykins> you running some latest games under Ubuntu? ;)
<LiraNuna> vishesh, you got what OpenGL version your card supports - opengl 1.3 is the version in the development library
<bluespuke> Hi ppl
<vishesh> No I'm trying to learn how to use OpenGL (programming) and I would like to learn v2.0
<dinesh372> LiraNuna: thanks
<bluespuke> what's the standard suond server of intrepid?
<LiraNuna> vishesh, you need to learn to import function
<LiraNuna> vishesh, even windows doesn't have "opengl 2.0" includes
<daftykins> intrepid runs pulseaudio on top of ALSA afaik
<vishesh> LiraNuna: What do you mean import ? Oh ...
<alexmar3007> hi, the panel at the top is disappeared, can you help me please?
<LiraNuna> vishesh, get function address from glx
<fosco__> alexmar3007, can you open a terminal?
<LiraNuna> glXGetFunctionAddress() or something, I don't remember
<C-S-B> alexmar3007, just right click add panel
<LiraNuna> vishesh, even windows and mac needs to do it
<C-S-B> *left click
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Uhm I don't understand, where and how do I use this function ?
<LiraNuna> vishesh, start learning opengl
<LiraNuna> when time comes, you'll be taught to import functions from openg 2.0
<alexmar3007> i can't add any new panel
<LiraNuna> vishesh, 1.3 means what include version you have, it's still possible to use 2.0
<sileni> hey guys im trying to partition using the installer for ubuntu 8.10 but i don't see resize anywhere... im under manual thats the right place correct?
<LiraNuna> vishesh, in windows openGL version is 1.1, you see no one complains
<vishesh> LiraNuna: uhm .. oh okie. I'm using the Red book .. will that be ok ? Oh .. this is just somewhat confusing !!
<LiraNuna> vishesh, the red book will teach you that
<LiraNuna> vishesh, it's at the eeeend of it
<LiraNuna> let me fetch it
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Alright, Thanks a ton !! :-)
<bluespuke> daftykins: and how should i configure ubuntu to use it? my system sounds aren't working anymore since i tryed a headset with c-media sound card :(
<josh-l> can anyone help me figure out how to import (this particular) svn code: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-main-menu/trunk
<daftykins> hit alt+f2 then type "gnome-terminal" and hit enter alexmar3007
<LiraNuna> vishesh, what version is your red book?
<daftykins> did audio work from that, bluespuke  ?
<vijay> does any one know ,how can i fix font for apps instaled through wine. when i install something using wine the font seemed to bedistored
<bluespuke> yes before the headset everything was fine
<daftykins> try installing the package "msttcorefonts" vijay
<vijay> ok
<daftykins> not sure if it'll help but it's a start
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Fifth Edition ... Version 2
<LiraNuna> vishesh, mine's Sixth, it's in chapter 14
<alexmar3007> daftykins: where have i to hit the command?
<sileni> C-S-B: halp
<LiraNuna> don't jump into it yet, I can guarantee you that 1.3 means totally NOTHING. you can safely code and you'll be able to use up to 2.1
<daftykins> pressing Alt+F2 should bring up a dialogue box for "run command" ?
<lo127> anyone ever mounted a truecrypt volume from the terminal?
<bluespuke> or is there any way to 'reset' the sound settings to the system defaults?
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Alright. One last question : will I be able to create textures which are not to the power of 2 ?
<mahfiaz> bluespuke, your personal ones?
<LiraNuna> vishesh, sure - though I advise you to check for the extension before you do so
<LiraNuna> vishesh, the red and orange book will help
<bluespuke> arf, not just settings, i mean the sound server settings, wich server to use and that stuff
<LiraNuna> vishesh, you're using ogl 2.1, NOT 1.3
<vishesh> LiraNuna: But the headers ? Oh ok I'll just take you word for it !!
<LiraNuna> vishesh, 1.3 is the version of the headers, to check runtime version see glGetString(GL_VERSION)
<skellar> Hi all
<lo127> truecrypt anyone?
<LiraNuna> vishesh, try printf("%s\n", glGetString(GL_VERSION));
<LiraNuna> vishesh, you'll get 2.1 or even better
<Awsoonn> ping MacSlow
<daftykins> but did the headset work alright when you connected it bluespuke ?
<bluespuke> daftykins: no i had some problems with it and a tuto  told me to use alsa with it
<daftykins> ah right
<vishesh> LiraNuna:  Tried it .. .v 1.4 Mesa 7.2 !! This sucks !!
<LiraNuna> vishesh, mesa? do you have your drivers installed
<don> question, i just did an auto update, just random packages.... im using 8.04 and my nvidia drivers have vanished
<Guest72593> i cannot enable them in hardware drivers as they are no longer there
<Guest72593> my xorg.conf is pretty bare as well
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Yea I do. I have an Intel G35 graphic card. The drviers are installed but there is nothing about that in xorg.
<LiraNuna> vishesh, does glxgears work
<nageltass> hjälp
<vishesh> LiraNuna: and there is the fact that even simple OpenGl Apllication (rendering a box) fickers. Yes glxGears works fine with a framerae of about 500. But the screen flickers a little bit !!
<LiraNuna> vishesh, you're using mesa - mesa is a software renderer
<LiraNuna> vishesh, you need to install your drivers
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Uhh Any idea how to change that ... They are installed !!
<sileni> (02:03:56 PM) sileni: hey guys xubuntu is lighter than the normal ubuntu 8.10 right.. . and later i would be able to do anything that normal ubuntu can ?
<sileni> (02:04:04 PM) sileni: mainly just school work
<daftykins> probably sileni yeah
<vishesh> LiraNuna: I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel ... that is the only one available !!
<daftykins> but then normal ubuntu is capable of running on pretty low spec too, so either should be fine
<LiraNuna> vishesh, no need to add "!!" after everly line
<_VIM_> vishesh:  Are the explination points necessary!! It kind of sounds demanding!! ;
<_VIM_> :)
<LiraNuna> vishesh, I don't know enough of Intel drivers
<LiraNuna> does Intel G35 even supports gl 2.0?
<Steph1en> question, i just installed ubuntu on an old thinkpad i1200. it boots to a black screen. google turned up an answer: "You should add following boot-options: vga=792 acpi=force irqpoll". How do i do that?
<vishesh> LiraNuna: : That wasn't my intention .. Just somewhat a reflex. I tend to use exclamation point excessively. And yea it does.
<daftykins> excessive punctuation genuinely defines age range of the offendor ;)
<vishesh> LiraNuna:  see http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/chipsets/g35/g35-overview.htm
<daftykins> offender too
<xnox> I'm going to install ubuntu on another computer. I want to install same set of packages I have installed now. How can I generate a long apt-get string with all the packages I have currently installed.
<DJones> !clone | xnox
<ubottu> xnox: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<LiraNuna> vishesh, was there already
<daftykins> xnox all the packages should be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<arvind_khadri> Steph1en, put them in your menu.lst in the kernel line
<crazyryan_a> Is there anyway I can pause a zip operation? Like I'm running zip * and it's using up a lot of server CPU so can I pause it for a while some how?
<Steph1en> arvind_khadri, so do that and reinstall to the laptop?
<Keroman> Wow, lots of users. :P
<lastent> hi, which is a good CAD program?
<arvind_khadri> Steph1en, ya do that and reinstall grub
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Any clues as to what I could do now ?
<_VIM_> lastent: rumour has it there really are no 3D CAD programs but there are a few good 2d ones, I believe qcad is one of them...
<LiraNuna> vishesh, research about G35 ubuntu drivers, the xserver-xorg-video-intel is not the right one
<_VIM_> for linux i meant
<Keroman> If anybody's got the time and the know-how I could use some help getting wi-fi running on Ubuntu 8.10.  I'm in no hurry, so if you're busy I can wait.
<vishesh> LiraNuna: Alright, Thanks for your help. :-)
<lastent> thanks _VIM_
<daftykins> what's your wireless hardware?
<WorldBFree> how can i boot 8.04.1 without the dvd?  ive done it before with other distros
<daftykins> boot a LiveCD without the disc? hahaha
<zenwryly> Somehow I just did something so that Control-s no longer invokes isearch in my shells.  This is true for a freshly launched gnome-terminal or an xterm and has persisted past a reboot.  It worked before.  Any idea what I might have done?
<Keroman> daftykins: It's a laptop with a built-in wi-fi card, the Broadcom 4306.  I followed the instructions for installing ndiswrapper, ndisgtk, and ndiswrapper utils and using those to run the Windows drivers but it's still not going anywhere for me.
<xnox> daftykins: well some of them are in apt cache but i did do autoclean not long time ago....
<daftykins> ah ok xnox, fair enough
<daftykins> last time i used a laptop with broadcom wireless it suggested downloading something Keroman and i got it working from that, some script and a firmware download
<daftykins> i would've thought ndiswrapper wasn't the only option
<WorldBFree> daftykins its actually quite possible.  i have it downloaded but i dont have any blank cds lying around
<maalicious> hulloa all!!
<Keroman> daftykins: Well I don't have any internet connection on the laptop right now, just my desktop, which I'm on.  I installed the ndiswrapper stuff from the Live CD I burnt, but any other files I've had to download on the desktop and transfer with my USB drive.
<daftykins> yeah that's how i got this laptop working too Keroman
<WorldBFree> i assume its some sort of combination of extracting initrd and vmlinuz or something and adjusting grub accordingly
<daftykins> oh you've already got a Linux distro installed, WorldBFree  ?
<Vito84> can anyone help me? How can i log on to my ubuntu with root rights?
<Keroman> Alright, well I'll keep looking around to see what I can do.
<daftykins> Vito84, login as user then type "sudo su"
<WorldBFree> yeah, i basically just want to mount the image to boot
<daftykins> Keroman, with the one i got working a message came up during boot saying what to do
<daftykins> so try a fresh boot and check out "dmesg"
<paul68> when I want to install the nfs server on Hardy I get this error messages can someone help me out here? this is the message I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/126880/
<Vito84> thx dafty
<Keroman> By a fresh boot you mean just restart?  And how do I use dmesg?
<daftykins> open a terminal and type "dmesg" or "dmesg | tail"
<daftykins> and yeah clean boot
<Keroman> Okay, shutting down now.
<Rave1_> WorldBFree,  the software Unetbootin claims to allow a frugal install and boot from a image on a HD I have not tryed it myself
<Vito84> I still cant change some files...??? it says im not the owner so i cant change it
<DJones> Keroman: Does the laptop also have a wired connection? If so, all I did to get my broadcom 4306 working was to connect to the router by cable, open up System, Administration, Hardware Drivers and the 4306 chipset was detected, then it automatically downloaded fwcutter and the correct driver, disconnect the cable and reboot and it worked perfectly
<daftykins> what are you trying to do Vito84 ?
<daftykins> yeah i think that's what i did DJones
<Vito84> im trying to change epson.conf a sane scanner tool file but it wont let me change that file
<daftykins> there was a message during boot time of what to get
<jrib> paul68: first step is to check for open bugs.  Have you searched bugs.ubuntu.com yet?
<Keroman> DJones: I might just have to try that if this doesn't work.  I just don't have my router near any computers so if I plug in there my only internet connection will be the laptop I'm working on.
<daftykins> program might be open that's using the file Vito84
<paul68> jrib: no I didn't
<jrib> paul68: ok, see if anything is there
<livingdaylight> i have issues with Istanbul
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: have you tried onfiguring the printer using Cups?
<paul68> jrib:  as you can see I get the error messages on configuring stuff
<WorldBFree> well i would prefer to just edit grub and use the proper boot files.  im not sure what ubuntu requires though
<Vito84> not trying to get the printer working it works fine but its a printer and scanner thats why im tryin to get the scanning part work
<paul68> jrib: since this is the first time I ran into this problem I ran straight out here tried to remove and reinstall but no such luck
<oser1> hi there, i am running windows at the moment and would like to install ubuntu 9.04 alpha 5 off a 8GB usb stick I have
<oser1> what's the best way to go about this?
<_VIM_> !jaunty | oser1
<ubottu> oser1: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<daftykins> put the USB down and get a CD-R :)
<livingdaylight> wanted to do a screenlet and so dl Istanbul... When launching there is a red bottom in top panel. I click it to start and to finish but when i click on it to finish it changes color to grey but nothing happens.... There is a square box which says it saving it.... but its been there for 10mins now.
<Vito84> thought as root i could change and do anything on my machine
<Keroman> oser1: First make sure your computer's bios will allow booting from a USB drive
<livingdaylight> I've purge-removed it and reinstalled it but it acts the same
<oser1> Keroman, I am on an apple macbook
<paul68> jrib: can you guide me through please
<Keroman> Ah, alright, daftykins, it looks like it's saying to download the correct drivers.  I'll go hook up wired and let it do its thing.
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop then try editing. how are you trying to edit the file?
<daftykins> cool Keroman  :)
<oser1> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 onto a sony viao with no difficulties using the usb stick but for my own laptop i'm happy running development versions
<sileni> Keroman: you just type dmesg in a terminal
<daftykins> was that in dmesg?
<Vito84> text editor
<Keroman> daftykins: Yeah.
<libertarian4life> Iam adding a new hard drive, Im wondering how to partition a few more gigs for linux, while leaving the rest for windows..
<_VIM_> Vito84:  a good one like VIM correct?
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: using sudo or gksudo or whatever rights while editing?
<jrib> paul68: I'll help you troubleshoot it if there's no open bug on it.  Did you search the tracker?
<daftykins> libertarian4life, apt-get install gparted
<Keroman> Thanks for the help guys.  I'll be back if I'm running into any more problems and can't figure them out with a google search.
<skellar> (/msg NickServ REGISTER skellaris skellar@rambler.ru
<_VIM_> ouch
<_VIM_> that sucks
<daftykins> hehe
<paul68> jrib: like I said its the first time I ran into this type of trouble and since I'am a intermediate user I kindly apreciate any advice on howto
<daftykins> IRC 101: never issue commands in channel windows
<jrib> paul68: I'm just asking you to go to bugs.ubuntu.com, look at the open bugs for the nfs packages and see if your issue is there.  What version of ubuntu by the way?
<paul68> jrib: its hardy server edition
<jrib> paul68: look at bug 308537
<Vito84> isnt there a simple way to get full access?
<Vito84> root doesnt work
<_VIM_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ed0n0n> Im buying a UPS and wanted to know if there is any good choice for linux
<hunt577> Hi everyone.  Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit version will not work properly on my computer, its very laggy and just unusable.  Ubuntu 8.04 works but has a really ugly stretched screen that I can't seem to get fixed.  Any recommendations on what Linux operating system I should try?
<sileni> (02:14:31 PM) sileni: i bought the hp mini 1000 and it came preloaded with xp
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: the sudo su command won't work under 'normal' circumstances.
<sileni> (02:15:49 PM) sileni: i want to dual boot ubuntu so i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 into the 2 gb usb drive and started the installer.. when it came to the partition part it won't let me resize the windows xp partition. I have 15.6 gb total disk space and xp already takes up 6 GB so i thought i would let xp have 8gb and the rest would go for ubuntu. Can someone help me get through this ?
<theunixgeek> How do I convert Traditional Chinese to Simplified Chinese within PDF documents?
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: in a terminal, sudo nano /etc/filename.conf
<libertarian4life> okay, Im in Gparted, and have the hard drive in question. I right click > format to> ??
<cabl3n3k3> Anybody recommend good software to handle raw image files?
<Vito84> ok it opens that file
<Vito84> ill try to change it
<_VIM_> cabl3n3k3: apt-cache search raw       and see what shows up
<vimpulse> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: ctrl+x to save when finished.
<vimpulse> theunixgeek:  try asking there ^^
<Ienorand> sileni: in what way does it complain?
<mahfiaz> cabl3n3k3, use google: http://www.linux.com/feature/56128
<theunixgeek> vimpulse: I'm not sure how to ask the question in Chinese though :P I'll use Google Translate ;)
<vimpulse> theunixgeek:  try asking in english there.
<paul68> jrib: I also found bug 213444
<mahfiaz> hunt577, what computer it is?
<theunixgeek> vimpulse: I did
<theunixgeek> How do I convert Traditional Chinese to Simplified Chinese within PDF documents?
<Ienorand> sileni: tried the manual partition config option?
<cabl3n3k3> Well clearly, not all software is made equal. I was asking for some opinions.  But thanks.
<theunixgeek> vimpulse: is that not in English? :P
<sileni> lenorand: yes
<vimpulse> theunixgeek:  it is.  :)
<theunixgeek> lol
<sileni> lenorand, it just won't let me resize more than 8 mb
<libertarian4life> what file extention (Like NTFS) should i format my extra hard drive too, so that i can save/install programs on it?
<sam555> hello all!
<hunt577> mahfiaz, its an HP G60
<hunt577> lap top
<sam555> has anyone installed lamp on ubuntu?
<sam555> if so, how does one create a db
<dieselsmoke> libertarian4life: ext3
<sam555> apparently i need to have a password
<erUSUL> !lamp | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> libertarian4life: for linux standar is ext3
<dieselsmoke> Question, I never use them but do you use gksu OR gksudo? anyone
<_VIM_> gksudo
<erUSUL> dieselsmoke: they are the same thing one is a symlink to the other
<vimpulse> sam555:  why do you want lamp?
<_VIM_> but i think they're symlinked
<dieselsmoke> thanks _VIM_
<glitsj16> cabl3n3k3: there's a very recent review of RAW tools for linux at http://darrenyates.com.au/?p=705 that might be informative
<dieselsmoke> erUSUL: roger that, tanks.
<daftykins> libertarian4life> what file extention (Like NTFS) should i format my extra hard drive too, so that i can save/install programs on it?
<vimpulse> cabl3n3k3:  raw photos?
<daftykins> file SYSTEM, not extension
<daftykins>  a file extension is the letters after the . after a filename
<cabl3n3k3> Yes, thanks.
<libertarian4life> thanks
<Ienorand> Is ubuntu documentation down atm?
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever printed to one of those epson cd printers from ubuntu?
<vimpulse> craigbass1976:  i haven't.  why would it be difficult?
<libertarian4life> last question- create as "primary" or "extended?
<churl> I just installed kde desktop environment with my default xfce.   do i want my default display manager to be gdm or kdm?
<theunixgeek> churl: your choice
<mahfiaz> cabl3n3k3, I suggest at least trying f-spot, this is pretty good for archiving purposes
<theunixgeek> churl: gdm is the GNOME login screen; KDM - KDE's
<cabl3n3k3> glitsj16: thanks for that link, very helpful
<theunixgeek> churl: I prefer GDM, but that's personal
<hunt577> mahfiaz, 8.10 loads very oddly...the top of the screen has to load to the bottom and then it displays properly, really odd...but its unbearable to use because of the slowness
<churl> theunixgeek: thanks, got it
<dieselsmoke> Ienorand: looks like they're overloaded, so yes they're down.
<hunt577> 8.04 works fine...no lag or slowness, yet that stretched out screen I can't deal with
<craigbass1976> vimpulse, epson seems determined to thwart anything but xp or vista...  I'm in the process of screeching at it, but thought I'd ask for a quick fix before I dug too far
<glitsj16> cabl3n3k3: you're welcome, have to look into the same topic soon, had it bookmarked, enjoy
<sam555> vimpulse: i've already installed LAMP
<sam555> just having trouble creating a db in mysql
<vimpulse> craigbass1976:  did you already buy the printer?  from where?
<vimpulse> sam555:  why do you want LAMP?  what are you gonna run on it?
<sam555> i'm running a db on mysql
<sam555> not using the other stuff atm
<craigbass1976> vimpulse, I didn't buy it, setting it up for a friend.
<craigbass1976> vimpulse, but it's here and paid for...
<vimpulse> craigbass1976:  where and when did they buy it?
<craigbass1976> The other day, and I don't know.  I imagine wal mart or something
<vimpulse> craigbass1976:  try asking in #cups.  if it doesn't work, return it to the store and write an email to Epson about why you returned it.
<Ienorand> sileni: So if I understand you right you can only resize current XP partition to 6.008 GB from original 6 GB? Are there currently any other partitons on the drive?
<Vito84> i can edit the file now. it worked with sudo nano. but why cant i edit it with the text editor?
<mahfiaz> hunt577, what exactly is slow? moving windows? opening files? starting programs? typing text in openoffice?
<AJC_Z0> Sound stopped working after I played through my laptop speakers, then closed it and plugged in my headphones. Suggestions for getting sound back without leaving my current Gnome session? Ubuntu 8.10 desktop using pulseaudio with no previous audio problems
<daftykins> you probably ran it wrong Vito84
<mathieu_> Hello
<mathieu_> I screwed up in the middle of an upgrade to jaunty... now I have an hybrid system that can not install (stuck at some python dependencies it seems)
<dieselsmoke> Vito84: contradicting statement, can you explain what doesn't work/?
<AJC_Z0> Volume is up for everything: pulseaudio bar in alsamixer, all sliders in gnome-volume-control and the headphones are plugged into the right jack
<mathieu_> any clue how to fix?
<hunt577> mahfiaz, everything is slow...any application or program that I open has a bad lag, you can even see the cursor pause because of the lag
<glitsj16> AJC_Z0: have you tried restarting the pulseaudio daemon yet ?
<dieselsmoke> mathieu_: any older kernels in the grub menu?
<AfterDeath> Hi, I'm working with a fresh ubuntu install, with the only change that I know of being that all recent updates were installed. When I go to open openoffice writer, all of the menus/dialogs are broken. It shows the text for all the menu items *really* briefly, and then it disappears
<AfterDeath> When the text disappears, the underscores still remain, but that's all.
<AfterDeath> similarly, when I go to the print dialog (for example), it shows it, but no text - just underscores
<AJC_Z0> glitsj16: Yes, I did, with "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart". No difference
<daftykins> try creating a new user and see if the problem exists with that account too AfterDeath
<mathieu_> dieselsmoke: this is not a kernel issue. Im currently on this machine but can not apt-get anything (nor can run the recommended dpkg --configure -a command)
<surgy> how do i make my desktop into a terminal? anyone know of any tutorials?
<AfterDeath> daftykins: I tried rm -rf ~/.openoffice* (which deleted the openoffice preferences folder), but that didn't fix it
<dieselsmoke> mathieu_: i was going to suggest booting a previous kernel to troubleshoot.
<daftykins> yeah i would've suggested that
<daftykins> but decided not to
<fosco__> surgy, what? "make my desktop into a terminal"?
<glitsj16> AJC_Z0: not sure if i get your specific issue after re-reading your former entrees though .. you want sound from both external speakers and headphones simultaneously ?
<AfterDeath> I'm wondering if it's missing a font or somesuch
<mathieu_> dieselsmoke: im remote... plus the kernel is fine, its the apt/dpkg database that is corrupt
<Golgata> hi everybody... anyone knows how "add/remove software" can disappear from my menu?
<surgy> fosco_, as in make a conpletely transparent console over my desktop automaticly at startup
<vimpulse> Golgata:  dunno.  but you can start it manually:  sudo gnome-app-install
<AJC_Z0> glitsj16: No, I want sound to work again, as I have none through either speakers or headphones
<dieselsmoke> mathieu_: there are ways to fix that, ask about fixing it. i don't recall the bot factoid.
<Huufarted> Question for any frequent FTP users out there:  Is there a way to send or receive one single file using a single ftp command similar to how rsync can take a single command?
<daftykins> "man ftp" ? ;)
<wikzo> I want to install these icons in Ubuntu 8.10: http://mathilde.deviantart.com/art/Sketchy-icons-17987739 How do I do it? If I try to add the folder to the theme manager, it says that it is not a legal theme...
<vimpulse> Huufarted:  try lftp or ncftpget or ncftpput or gftp-text
<vimpulse> Huufarted:  the nc utils are part of ncftp.
<Golgata> vimpulse: thank you, i'll try this first... maybe a clue: after one of the last updates, my mainuser was just in his own group, had to set his groups manually with a install cd... afterwards, the "add/remove software" thing had disappeared, but though im in most groups now, it hasnt come back :D
<arvind_khadri> !frostwire > me
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<mmrnhrmn> can anyone tell me if there is a package for ubuntu to stand up an RFC-3161 Time Stamp Authority?
<Huufarted> vimpulse: thanks!
<vimpulse> Huufarted:  you're welcome.
<Steph1en> ok, i just installed ubuntu on an old thinkpad. i get to the ubuntu loading bar and then i just get a blank screen. :/
<vimpulse> Huufarted:  why do you use ftp?  it is insecure.
<NDS|Brandon> :| can anyone tell me why my dell wont boo itnto ubuntu :|
<Steph1en> i'm think the resolution is too high?
<_VIM_> ty vimpulse, I was gonna say the same ;)
<BLTnoTomato> how can I map to a windows shared network folder?
<vimpulse> !linuxhelpask > NDS|Brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxhelpask
<vimpulse> !gq > NDS|Brandon
<ubottu> NDS|Brandon, please see my private message
<Huufarted> vimpulse: we work over VPN connections so security isn't an issue with these transmissions
<cabl3n3k3> Is there a way to filter out all of the "This User" has left the room spam in pidgin irc?
<vimpulse> Huufarted:  ah.
<Chris___> been trying for 3 days to get ubuntu added as dual boot on raid-1 mirrored xp drive.  it was working last night
<daftykins> BLTnoTomato, "sudo mount -t cifs //IP address/share /place/to/mount/to/"
<vimpulse> sileni:  any luck?
<amikrop> How is this method called? : You insert a usb stick to your laptop, and you have internet connection through a mobile phone network.
<BLTnoTomato> daftykins, thanks
<Chris___> something happened and now it's trying to load stage2 from hd(3,4) whereas all grub should load from (hd0,4)
<vimpulse> amikrop:  it depends which country you are in
<amikrop> Because I want to search for this method + ubuntu
<Chris___> can anybody advise how to resolve?
<NDS|Brandon> Ok, I have a Dell Optiplex GX260, and I get an error with my I/O
<amikrop> in google
<daftykins> USB dongle for mobile data connection amikrop
<mahfiaz> hunt577, does dmesg show anything strange? is there a program eating cpu time?
<NDS|Brandon> I have tried liek 6 distros
<_VIM_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glitsj16> AJC_Z0: fair enough :) .. i'd browse the forums and re-check all pulseaudio settings with guidance from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<hunt577> mahfiaz, I only run ubuntu through the livecd for now, so no
<wikzo> I want to install these icons in Ubuntu 8.10: http://mathilde.deviantart.com/art/Sketchy-icons-17987739 How do I do it? If I try to add the folder to the theme manager, it says that it is not a legal theme...
<Golgata> oh, another thing: when clicking "system >> administration >> users and groups" i am told i dont have the right to access. another idea? on which group does this feature depend?
<hunt577> mahfiaz, initially I thought it was just the livecd, but when I installed it last night the lag was still there so its not the livecd.  I am just using the livecd for now
<AJC_Z0> glitsj16: Thanks for your help
<vimpulse> NDS|Brandon:  does Windows work?
<_VIM_> Golgata: did you hit "unlock" button
<Golgata> _VIM_: which unlock button?
<hunt577> mahfiaz, I also tried burning another downloaded copy but that didn't seem to work, I even tried CD-R and DVD+R to see if that was the issue
<mmrnhrmn> anyone have any idea about the Time Stamp Authority question?
<vimpulse> NDS|Brandon:  2.  does your CD drive work perfectly?
<NDS|Brandon> :| Ok here goes, I have a Dell Optiples GX260, with 1.4 GB of ram and 10 GB alloted to Linux. I have tried like 6 distros and I always get the following error, "Buffer I/O eror on Device SR0, Logical Block 357794"
<_VIM_> Golgata: on the Users GUI
<_VIM_> you should see a "unlock" button
<hunt577> mahfiaz, and for some reason 8.04 works, but has a nasty stretched screen.  Maybe HP just doesn't want me having anything other than Vista, LOL
<vimpulse> NDS|Brandon:  what is SR0?
<NDS|Brandon> Im not sure
<NDS|Brandon> :|
<jimdb_> NDS|Brandon: Most likely a faulty he'd
<jimdb_> Hdd
<amikrop> vimpulse, daftykins: ok, thank you
<Golgata> _VIM_: sorry, i dont, but maybe im looking in the wrong place?
<vimpulse> amikrop:  you're welcome
<Supersaiyan_IV> NDS|Brandon, have you run built-in bios tests?
<NDS|Brandon> I did
<NDS|Brandon> said everything was a ok
<vimpulse> amikrop:  here in Canada they call it a "mobile Internet stick".
<_VIM_> Golgata:  no it's on the Users Settings GUI,  System > Administration > Users And Groups
<Supersaiyan_IV> NDS|Brandon, interesting
<vimpulse> NDS|Brandon:  does Windwos work?
<NDS|Brandon> My CD ROM drive should work, although I will try anything if you think it will help, how can I get it without a CD ROM DRIVe
<NDS|Brandon> Yes WIndows Works perfectly
<kindofabuzz> yes i know it's just in alpha, but is it possible to "upgrade" intrepid to jaunty?
<NDS|Brandon> Im on the PC right now
<Acedip> how can i send private message to an ip on lan ??
<jimdb_> Ndsibrandon fry with noacpi
<daftykins> yes kindofabuzz
<NDS|Brandon> O.o What?
<daftykins> run "gksudo update-manager -d" i think it is
<jimdb_> Try*
<Ienorand> sileni: Still there? What you could try doing is during install press Ctrl+Alt+F2 to drop to terminal, then run command "cat /proc/partitions" to list the partitions currently on the drive, this might give some hints. To get back to installer afterwards you use Ctrl+Alt+F7
<nivalis> NDS|Brand, have you tried putting options libata=1 in /etc/modprobe.conf?
<mrglinux> I installed virtualbox but now I could not remove it . it not in synaptic and with apt-get remove it could not find any package but virtualbox exists in menu and run
<kindofabuzz> daftykins, ok thanks buddie
<Acedip> and if the other machine is running windows
<NDS|Brandon> I have tried no options :|
<vimpulse> mrglinux:  just leave it there :)
<nivalis> libata dma=1*
<NDS|Brandon> I am a LinuxNoob
<amikrop> vimpulse: here, in Greece, they don't call it anything, just "Cosmote Internet On The Go" (the according provider's program)
<Golgata> _VIM_: ok, again... after one of the last updates my main user had disappeared from mostly all groups, and i put him back in many groups but maybe not in all important ones... i cant even access "users and groups" now, and my "add/remove software" option has disappeared
<mrglinux> vimpulse what do you mean?
<hmw> please, someone pastebin the Intrepid file /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command
<vimpulse> amikrop:  what is the name of the cellular modem USB stick they sell you?
<Golgata> _VIM_: quite annoying :D
<vimpulse> mrglinux:  why must you uninstall it?
<mrglinux> I want to install new version
<Supersaiyan_IV> NDS|Brandon, when you tried, was it standard install, or alternative install
<mrglinux> but when I want install it said conflict with that version
<NDS|Brandon> :s I put in the disk and hit install, it goes past the loading screen, gives me like 600 repetitions of this error, and stops doing anything
<NDS|Brandon> Standard
<jimdb_> Ndsibrandon when do you get the message?
<AfterDeath> any ideas? Openoffice isn't displaying any text in the menus.
<amikrop> vimpulse: actually, it's not mine
<vimpulse> mrglinux:  does this work?  sudo apt-get remove virtualbox.*
<NDS|Brandon> After the Loading screen, before the desktp
<amikrop> vimpulse: I think the guy found a solution ;)
<Supersaiyan_IV> NDS|Brandon, try the alternative install
<NDS|Brandon> I tried that too
<Supersaiyan_IV> i see
<NDS|Brandon> Same thing :|
<jimdb_> Bad block on the hard drive?
<Acedip> how can i send private message to an ip on lan ?? and if the other machine is running windows ??
<NDS|Brandon> It says my PC should be compatible
<vimpulse> AfterDeath:  dunno.  OO.o uses a funny custom GUI library that no other apps use.  Try switching over to AbiWord or asking in #openoffice.org
<NDS|Brandon> I ddoubt its a bad block
<Supersaiyan_IV> NDS|Brandon, is the error always identical?
<mrglinux> vimpulse yes it worked
<AfterDeath> okay
<NDS|Brandon> well yes
<vimpulse> mrglinux:  good :)
<Pici> Acedip: How would you expect the message to come up on the windows computer?
<jimdb_> You can't doubt you have to verify
<NDS|Brandon> it actually gives four lines in repetition
<hmw> please, someone with a standard setup pastebin the file /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command of an 8.10
<mrglinux> vimpulse thanks
<vimpulse> mrglinux:  you're welcome.
<ravalox> Hey, do any of you handsome gents run Ubuntu on a 1080p display with an nvidia card?
<Acedip> Pici, in any way, i just want it delivered
<mahfiaz> hunt577, you could try Applications → Others → Screens and Graphics on hardy to set up right xorg.conf and get the resolution thing right
<glitsj16> AfterDeath: have you seen https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+question/60677 yet ? might have a fix
<ravalox> Running the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Supersaiyan_IV> ravalox, yes
<Supersaiyan_IV> 180.35
<NDS|Brandon> Error I get: "Buffer I/O Error on Device SR0, Logical Block 357794. End_request: I/O error DEV SR0 Sector 1421176
<Pici> Acedip: You'll need to provide more information for someone to help you.
<ravalox> Can I see your xorg.conf?
<ravalox> Would you be willing to pastebin?
<Acedip> Pici, okk ?
<NDS|Brandon> It repeteabout 20 times
<Supersaiyan_IV> ravalox, sure
<nivalis> DNS|Brand, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999549
<djoul> test
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<ravalox> Thank you, I got an HD projector and I'm trying to get it to cope with the new aspect ratio, I can't seem to get nvidia-settings to cope.
<NDS|Brandon> Thank you Nivalis, I think :)
<Acedip> Pici, wat info
<mrglinux> why ubuntu 8.10 has a lot of bug - for example firefox will be crazy sometime 's and crash- pidgin also too - in my network connection sometime repeat option's or sometimes nothing view ( in applet ) in gnome save dialog- when I define config for network after restart everything reset and ...  in reinstall ubunu 8.10 3 time's but when I worked with 7.04 until now not happen this
<craigbass1976> how does one install gimp-print?  Using apt-get I get "gimp-print: Depends: gimp (>= 2.0.4-1) but it is not going to be installed"
<Supersaiyan_IV> ravalox, http://pastebin.com/m3ba767a4
<nivalis> NDS|Brand, try burning a dvd?
<NDS|Brandon> I dont have an internal DVD ROM
<Pici> hmw: Thats a binary file.
<craigbass1976> I'm currently at 2.4.6
<bigjigalo> mrglinux: pigdin just closes mysteriously sometimes
<miik> why i cant download limewire from repo??
<Comrade-Sergei> Why doesnt phpmyadmin make a folder in my /var/www? in ubuntu server?
<miik> linux sucks, its obvious that windows is the best choice
<Supersaiyan_IV> ravalox, try twinview, then when both displays are running, disable one of them, so the projector is the "main" display
<Pici> Acedip: How do you want the message to appear in Windows?
<NDS|Brandon> Ive noticed my disk drive sometimes acts up with burnt cds
<miik> you cant even use cross-platform open source software on linux, cuz it doesnt exist in repo
<miik> i can use LimeWire (which is free open source software) on Windows but not on Linux
<jrib> miik: use frostwire
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<nivalis> NDS|Brand, you can also install from a usb flash memory
<NDS|Brandon> Really?
<miik> jrgp, frostwire is not in repo either
<Acedip> Pici, i want to send some text lines and just want the user to see it, in any possible ways, i dont know the options avialablle
<Comrade-Sergei> miik its not opensource...
<NDS|Brandon> I dont know if my BIOS supports that
<miik> Comrade-Sergei, wikipedia says it is
<NDS|Brandon> Booting from a USB
<Comrade-Sergei> miik find me the source
<miik> Comrade-Sergei, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LimeWire -- License 	GNU General Public License
<Jarlen> miik: no, installing det linux version would deffinatly be to easy
<Pici> Acedip: Theres no easy way to do that to a windows computer that I know of, perhaps the folks in ##windows can give you some ideas.
<Comrade-Sergei> miik just because its under GPL doent necessarily mean theyve released the source
<jrib> miik: go to frostwire's site.  There will be an ubuntu deb.
<tvaughn> why does ubuntu 8.10 make my pc's internal sound beep and how can i disable it?
<NDS|Brandon> Maybe its cause my CD was burned on XP
<Jarlen> miik: especially since it's a .deb so you actually have to click it and click install for it to work
<miik> Comrade-Sergei, cvs -d:pserver:guest@cvs.limewire.org:/cvs checkout limewire
<Comrade-Sergei> miik, you should be able to compile from source then
<Supersaiyan_IV> tvaughn, compiz has a system beep option
<Supersaiyan_IV> tvaughn, but you'll need ccsm to access that
<Acedip> Pici, they'd say they dont know how to that from a linux machine..
<Golgata> are the groups a user is member of mentioned anywhere else than in /etc/groups?
<tvaughn> Supersaiyan_IV, ccsm?
<miik> Comrade-Sergei, but i dont want compile from source, i just want it to "just work"
<daftykins> tvaughn, right click the speaker icon for sound in the system tray and select open volume control, click preferences and find "Beep" and put a tick by it. then mute it.
<Supersaiyan_IV> tvaughn, compiz config settings manager
<Jarlen> why isn't the .deb version of limewire not good enough for linux?
<daftykins> .deb's can be installed fine
<nivalis> NDS|Brand, can you get the LiveCD working at all? from there you can make a bootable usb flash memory. or, you can download archlinux usb-image, arch is a little more work to set up though.
<Comrade-Sergei> miik, "just work" is like the cake
<rayne_> Jarlen, Why use limewire?
<Pici> Acedip: How would they do it from another windows computer?
<tvaughn> daftykins, i dont see a beep
<AfterDeath> http://i40.tinypic.com/30w8pzr.png FWIW
<miik> rayne_, porno.
<Comrade-Sergei> Why doesnt phpmyadmin make a folder in my /var/www? in ubuntu server?
<daftykins> might be called something else on yours tvaughn  but was on mine
<SimonKitching> Jaunty update has broken wireless: I'm running jaunty and yesterday did an update. I am now unable to connect to any wireless network that needs authentication. After rebooting into ubuntu 8.10 it works fine. Can someone suggest where best to report this? Is launchpad the right place or is there somewhere better for jaunty issues?
<tvaughn> PCM?
<Ryder51> ok so i wanted to replace konquer with nautilus but i wanna switch back how do i do it? i used this code
<Ryder51> sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/nautilus.old --rename /usr/bin/nautilus sudo ln -s /usr/bin/konqueror /usr/bin/nautilus
<dieselsmoke> Comrade-Sergei: probably so it's not world-readable
<Acedip> Pici, no, i'm on ubuntu , so they wouldn't know how to that from linux
<rayne_> miik, Just seems Limewire is crap. Went downhill after lite version dissapeared. Why not just use a torrent client?
<miik> rayne_, i do too...
<daftykins> SimonKitching, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<tvaughn> now its complaining that the mic is muted
<tvaughn> and i still cant find beep
<SimonKitching> daftykins: thanks
<ravalox> Supersaiyan_IV: this gives you 1080p on an HD screen?
<_jonesy_> I'm having some gigabit speed issues on my home network. Copying files from my Ubuntu 8.10 server to my Macbook Pro. Sometimes I get 70+MB/sec transfers then 20 seconds later it bombs out and drops to 4MB/sec. Any ideas why this is happening?
<Ryder51> i used this code to set konquer to open folders rather then natuilus, but i wanna swtich back, but how do i do it?
<Ryder51> heres the code i used,   sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/nautilus.old --rename /usr/bin/nautilus sudo ln -s /usr/bin/konqueror /usr/bin/nautilus
<tvaughn> daftykins, is it going to be listed as playback?
<daftykins> ye tvaughn
<daftykins> "sudo rm /usr/bin/nautilus && sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus.old /usr/bin/nautilus" Ryder51
<glitsj16> AfterDeath: did you try the proposed fix on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+question/60677 (from user marcoba) ?
<Ryder51> daftykins i get "sudo rm /usr/bin/nautilus && sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus.old /usr/bin/nautilus"
<Ryder51> ops
<Ryder51> i get "rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/nautilus': No such file or director"
<MostlyDifferent> hey everyone... having install issues.  grub disagrees with my cruddy old dell raid controller.  after a bucketload of troubleshooting, would like to install ubuntu with lilo instead.  websites suggest it's possible, but i'm having trouble actually doing it.  suggestions?
<tvaughn> i muted everything and it still beeps
<Acedip> Pici, u mean we cant do it from linux.. ?
<Pici> Acedip: I mean I don't know if we can do it until you know what exactly you want to do
<daftykins> Ryder51, there were multiple lines in the code you ran weren't there?
<daftykins> i need to see each one on separate lines
<nivalis> tvaughn, to disable system beep you could blacklist pcspkr module?
<skel> does anyone know if gnome 2.26 will be included in Jaunty by beta release?
<Ryder51> daftykins no just "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/nautilus.old --rename /usr/bin/nautilus sudo ln -s /usr/bin/konqueror /usr/bin/nautilus"
<Ryder51> Thats it
<Scunizi> I have some shares on my Ubuntu desktop that I access from a windows VM on the same machine.  The thing is one directory requires a user name and pass to access (which will not work with my current creds, but use to) and a sub-directory of that directory that I CAN access WITHOUT a user name and pass.  How do I fix the one I can't get into?
<tvaughn> found another way
<tvaughn> i just disabled alert sounds
<tvaughn> lol
<BlueAidan> how do I change where files are downloaded to by apt-get/synaptic?
<Scunizi> BlueAidan: why would you want to ?
<Veinor> for some reason, anything using gstreamer is taking up way too much CPU
<BlueAidan> I have a separate partition for /home that has more room.
<Acedip> Pici, i want to send a text msg to an ip address on lan, the other user can see it in any way, i mean in cli or in some application, whichever would be easier to do .. am i clear ?
<cantinstallhelp> hi
<AfterDeath> glitsj16: yes, no help
<AfterDeath> glitsj16: I'm using the default human theme, also
<cantinstallhelp> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop
<Scunizi> BlueAidan: it's usually a good idea that you clean out packages that have been installed so the installer doesn't take up any excess room.
<cantinstallhelp> But the Live CD thing doesn't work
<Pici> Acedip: Without knowing what application would recevie the message I have no way of telling you if its possible to do it from Linux
<Scunizi> BlueAidan: sudo apt-get autoclean
<cantinstallhelp> I have a SiS 762 (Mirage 3) GPU
<cantinstallhelp> Please help me
<cantinstallhelp> Windows is full of problems
<glitsj16> AfterDeath: too bad it didn't work, no more ideas on this one
<Acedip> Pici, the command prompt or the Internet browser can receive it
<Supersaiyan_IV> ravalox, yes
<nivalis> acedip, ssh into the machine and create a textfile?
<asgsdhf> i need help with quake, i want to play quake, i heard it's under gpl, but i only find NoThInG! !!!
<Acedip> nivalis, its a windows machine,
<skel> cantinstallhelp: did you try F4 and choose safe graphics mode on the livecd?
<asgsdhf> i can't even compile it :'<
<brandon_> i need help, i accedently started orca and now i cant get rid of it
<Scunizi> asgsdhf: the quake engine is under gpl.. not the game files necessarily
<asgsdhf> where can i get the game files scunizi
<pos69sum> is it possible to use gnome + openbox + xinerama?
<asgsdhf> or is there someone who programs them in (l)gpl
<skel> cantinstallhelp: when it first boots and gives you the different options. there are F Key options across the bottom.
<pos69sum> i can't log in whenever i try to use those 3 together
<Scunizi> asgsdhf: there are several games available on linux that use the engine.. as for the quake game files you get them from the cd that you bought at the store.
<nivalis> pos69sum, yes
<pos69sum> do i have to compile openbox by hand for xinerama support or something
<pos69sum> i installed it via synaptic
<Myrtti> !info openarena
<asgsdhf> is noone u copies the original as a form under gpl?
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7+dfsg1-1 (intrepid), package size 698 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<Myrtti> !info alien-arena
<ubottu> alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 7.0-1 (intrepid), package size 579 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<Myrtti> asgsdhf: ^
<cantinstallhelp> Skel, is that guaranteed to work, because I tried different things last month when I was trying to install
<asgsdhf> i know openarena and alien areana, but i want to play pure nostalgic quake 1
<Pici> Acedip: Ubuntu can be a web server, but I really don't know what you're looking for.
<asgsdhf> :o)
<asgsdhf> : 0 )
<AfterDeath> it looks like nvidia drivers might be breaking it
 * AfterDeath double checks
<brandon_> can someone please help me get rid of this Orca please.
<skel> cantinstallhelp: nothing is ever guaranteed to work :) but if you haven't tried it, its worth a shot and only takes a few seconds to try
<brandon_> its messing me uo
<utente> rc.tin.it
<Scunizi> brandon_: the screen reader?
<brandon_> yes
<asgsdhf> does anyone knows any quake 1 binaries?!?! i want to play that game RAIGHT NAO!
<brandon_> it is lagging my Ubuntu
<Scunizi> brandon_: I'm sure you can turn it on and off in System>Preferences>Assistive Technologies
<Acedip> Pici, i want to send a msg to 192.168.1.3 , something like wat is done in windows with "net send", if u've ever done it
<Pici> Acedip: Aha! Yes, thats the info I was looking for.
<dlynam> hey what directory are the default icons stored in?  i am trying to add a terminal icon to a new launcher
<Acedip> Pici, :)
<Pici> Acedip: linpopup can do that
<leonardoalt> Does anybody know how to make skype work on intrepid?
<pos69sum> please for the love of god
<hanasaki1> I overclocked my cpu and dmesg shows the rigth mghz at bootup... even under load it only goes to the max rated though.  memtest86+ shows the faster clock speed though.  how do I get ubuntu to support the speed?
<mahfiaz> leonardoalt, search ubuntuforums
<Scunizi> Pici: how do you use linpopup.. can it go from a linux client to a windows client?
<leonardoalt> mahfiaz: ok, thanks
<Acedip> Pici, but that is not working with just giving in an ip, it needs a hostname to send to
<asgsdhf> alright, alrgith!!! now if the original game files are still $$$ by id software ,how can i program my own game files, i think u mean the wad-files ?!?
<Pici> Scunizi: The apt description says it can send to windows computers running the messenger service or winpopup
<pos69sum> please for the love of god
<lastelement0> hey all, i;m having issues with gnome-do not wanting to work. whats weird is the fact that it works fine on my guest session. i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it still doesn't work. any ideas?
<Pici> !patience | pos69sum
<ubottu> pos69sum: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pos69sum> why god why
<asgsdhf> lol
<Pici> pos69sum: Please stop.
<asgsdhf> quake 1?!?
<tyler_d> how do I run a command remotely and get the results back using scp?
<asgsdhf> hope i will find this cool quake mod again.
<jrib> tyler_d: redirect the output to a file and copy it?
<tyler_d> jrib: initially how do I do even a simple ls -ltr on the remote host
<Pici> tyler_d: Use ssh
<lastelement0> hey all, i;m having issues with gnome-do not wanting to work. whats weird is the fact that it works fine on my guest session. i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it still doesn't work. any ideas?
<tyler_d> Pici: this is for multiple servers, same creds, just want to do it from a central location
<AfterDeath> Yeah, it was the nvidia restriced drivers. poo poo.
<tyler_d> Pici: I can always redirect output and scp the file over after the command is run
<Pici> tyler_d: You can specify a command to run when using ssh, i.e: ssh pici@hostname.com command
<Pici> tyler_d: Then run scp on whatever you piped the output too, (you'll probably have to put the command in quotes to avoid it redirecting in the 'parent' shell)
<dwxreaper> when I log into kde with freenx the user has a bunch of stuff running graphically
<dwxreaper> and it's broken
<tyler_d> Pici: I will tias, brb
<dwxreaper> how do I clear the session, I cannot do ctrl+alrt+backspace
<dwxreaper> and restarting kde and x windows does not work
<dwxreaper> I just want to delete my session information
<Acedip> Pici, linpopup is not working with just specifying visitor's ip, it needs a hostname to send to
<ewook> Acedip: do a revers-check first?
<Acedip> ewook, of wat ?
<Pici> Acedip: You may need to install the smbclient package as well.
<jmulloy> Does anyone have experience with locking down the gnome desktop? We have configured a multi-user environment with LDAP authentication and home directories mounted from an NFS server ... I have looked at pessulus and sabayon briefly but wanted a better understanding of how desktop settings are determined (gconf).  I am trying to figure out the easiest management of the system.
<lastelement0> hey all, i;m having issues with gnome-do not wanting to work. whats weird is the fact that it works fine on my guest session. i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it still doesn't work. any ideas?
<_VIM_> lastelement0: I donno about that but have you tried cairo-dock yet ?
<glitsj16> dwxreaper: you could try clearing out session info in /home/<your-user-name>/.cache/sessions
<lastelement0> _VIM_ i'm not looking for a dock
<daftykins> tried deleting the gnome config folder in your home dir lastelement0 ?
<_VIM_> ah you just want a launcher, hmmm maybe launchy but that's kinda old
<lastelement0> daftykins: gconf?
<daftykins> no .gnome2 primarily
<lastelement0> _VIM_ well the thing is i had it working before thats what im confused about
<daftykins> try renaming all .g* folders to backups
<daftykins> then restart X
<_VIM_> lastelement0: I wasnt happy with gnome-do personally :(
<hoopoe> can view flash, but not comedy central, konquerorfirefox/amd64
<Acedip> Pici, smbclient is installed, in linpopup i enter the ip in the sendto tab and on sending it, it says the host is unreachable
<ZmAY> is it possible to transfer whole directory over ssh?
<DB42> hi, if i install something via dpkg or apt-get and the .deb package override a pre-existing file in the system, when i uninstall the package, what will happen ? will the file be deleted on uninstall ? revert to the previous version ? will be left untouched ?
<nivalis> ZmAY, check out scp
<daftykins> why not do it and find out :)
<sint> hey, i've reinstalled my system a few weeks back and since then it hangs from time to time. but its not frozen at all, it runs fine, i just can't use keyboard and mouse! but i can login with ssh and do everything.
<sint> anyone knows how to fix this?
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if there is a fix to the loss of wired connection upon reboot?
<daftykins> sint you tried restarting X from your SSH session when it goes like that?
<sint> daftykins: ya, works fine
<daftykins> comes back up and works again 'til the next freeze?
<sint> daftykins: but X is not really frozen as well, cause i can see incomming messages in chats and stuff
<daftykins> oh right that's odd
<ZmAY> nivalis: figured it out scp -r ...
<gater> hello
<sint> daftykins, ya
<sam555> has anyone been able to reset mysql password in ubuntu?
<daftykins> are your peripherals USB?
<sint> daftykins: just the mouse. i am on a laptop
<sint> daftykins: i can move the courser but i can't click
<daftykins> ah, external mouse? does the touchpad/whatever work?
<hoelk> anyone can help me? how to reset the look of qt applications to the default again after altering them with qtconfig?
<sint> daftykins: no! both the same
<daftykins> ah ok no idea then i'm afraid ;x
<sint> daftykins: :(
<sint> daftykins: is there maybe a logfile i could check?
<Comrade-Sergei> Has anyone gotten PHPMyadmin to work with ubuntu?
<daftykins> someone recently suggested looking at the X log file for an issue of X crashing, but i'm not sure if that'd help you
<dreamy> do i have any conf file related to my firewall ? anyone knows?
<daftykins> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sint> daftykins: ok, i'll check this. but i think its an X issue, cause the system itself is fine and after restarting X its fine again. until crash
<jmulloy> Is there a way to control all users ability to modify desktop settings?  I want to prevent users from doing things like things deleting the taskbar accidentally.
<daftykins> yeah sounds like a device input bug
<daftykins> jmulloy, just let your users do what they want, then delete the gnome configs in their home folder if they break it ;)
<daftykins> that's how it worked at my Uni
<Geek`N`Proud> jmulloy, there is
<Geek`N`Proud> jmulloy, look at a piece of software called Sabayon for making locked down profiles
<Geek`N`Proud> it is included mostly with Red Hat and Novell distros but there may be a package for Ubuntu too
<jmulloy> Is sabayon stable for Ubuntu?
<sam555> what's the command to stop the mysql server in ubuntu?
<mucter> does anyone know an ETA for a fix on the issues with installing 8.10 server onto ICH9r raid 5?
<glitsj16> sam555: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<jmulloy> Perhaps I could make a script on logout/login that deleted any settings they changed.
<sam555> glitsj16: awesome!
<Geek`N`Proud> jmulloy, it is in main by the looks of
<sint> daftykins: i will search the internet, maybe someone has the same problem! thanks anyway :)
<Geek`N`Proud> jmulloy, so the answer to that is yes - as stable as any other main component
<glitsj16> sam555: use a similar syntax to start it again when needed
<style> siemanko
<style> mam pytanie
<jmulloy> Thank you dafty and geek I will check out both options.
<_VIM_> !pl | style
<stevr1it> hello I have a problem, I ma suing intrepid with nvidia 4000 and its dirver but when I am on some forum on the web i see not words but just they are covered by black and when I  mark them the words appear magically, can you help me?
<ubottu> style: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Scunizi> Is there an easy tool to administer samba?
<_VIM_> !info swat
<mucter> webmin
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 983 kB, installed size 2892 kB
<Myrtti> !webmin | mucter
<Scunizi> Thanks _VIM_ & mucter
<ubottu> mucter: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<_VIM_> wow ubottu is lagging bad, i only have a 83 ms delay from clarke.freenode.net so it's not me
<_VIM_> you're welcome Scunizi
<mucter> oh really? interesting
<daftykins> mucter i don't think it would be worth their time fixing installs to intel fakeraid
<mucter> well its important for my Clients server
<salifa> hey guys my grubs getting an error 17 and im unable to load any os - what can i do
<mucter> so i guess I'll have to try a different distro, everyone told me ubuntu was "the way"
<deathtech> Hello all! Im currently running a VNC Server, on a Seperate Machine, and rather than create multiple desktops , i would like to Mirror the Current running desktop, is this poissible ?
<daftykins> is it server you're trying to install?
<_VIM_> mucter: you'll later find out they were correct
<mucter> yes
<daftykins> you wouldn't put the OS onto a RAID 5 volume imo
<mucter> haha, I've been using redhat for 10 years
<Geek`N`Proud> mucter, Ubuntu is geared around desktops
<daftykins> you'd put the OS on a normal disk, then use the RAID 5 volume as the storage only sorta thing
<Geek`N`Proud> i'd recommend CentOS or Debian for servers
<mucter> and all of my friends keep trying to switch me to ubuntu, so I thought I'd give it a shot
<_VIM_> Ive tried a million distros, no one beats ubuntu's community/support that's what keeps me sticking with ubuntu :)
<salifa> no im just installed the standard ubuntu 8.109
<salifa> 8.10**
<mucter> _VIM_: thats what I've been told, the support is key
<mucter> as with other open source projects I work with, Drupal, CakePHP, etc.
<Chris___> how can I compile grub2 for ubuntu intrepid?
<daftykins> deprecated /etc/X11/xorg.conf left me being able to do virtually nothing with X config issues :P
<daftykins> though that's more newer gnome than it is newer ubuntu
<mucter> so if I was going to try to stick with ubuntu, you'd suggest running the OS on a single non-raid drive, then put the partition for my storage on the raid after the install is finished
<daftykins> yep, if it supports it after being installed
<_VIM_> daftykins: I thought it was the new x server
<daftykins> yeah newer X.org
<daftykins> my bad, multi-tasking badly here
<mucter> cause I got part way through the install then on reboot it said that the root mapped device didn't exist.
<mucter> and since I'm an ubuntu n00b, here I am
<mucter> lol
<daftykins> sounds more like an install bug
<Leonidas889> hi
<deathtech> Hello all! Im currently running a VNC Server, on a Seperate Machine, and rather than create multiple desktops , i would like to Mirror the Current running desktop, is this poissible ?
<treboko> hi, quick question. Got ext mic working, but dont want to hear it. Solution?
<daftykins> mute it? ;)
<treboko> no, you silly
<red-lichtie_> treboko: Mic output volume to 0
<ALonzo> hellowwwwwwwww
<ALonzo> hellowsssssss
<Dreamglider-> i have a disk with no partition table, gpart found 4 partitions and the one i need is apparently safe, now i want to copy the partition to my internal harddisk and be able to boot ubuntu, can it be done ?
<_VIM_> !welcome | ALonzo
<ubottu> ALonzo: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ALonzo> hola
<ALonzo> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> ALonzo: stop.
<Ace2017_-> ALonzo: Hi
<erUSUL> Dreamglider-: did you used gpart to writte the partition table?
<istvan_> can I make folders with filters? the equivelent of a smart folder?
<phantom1> hi all is anyone familiar with the problem that gnome has (editing tags from musik, ex: banshee isent able to aply them to the file)is there a warkaround or dose it function in kde?
<ALonzo> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ALonzo> K paso
<_VIM_> ALonzo: take the cat off the keyboard
<ALonzo> como estas
<istvan_> i want to say 'make a wip folder, any file that has been modified in the last XX days that is in these folders'
<_VIM_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ALonzo> Speak
<Ace2017_-> phantom1: to edit tags you can use easytag to edit tags
<ALonzo> spanish
<_VIM_> ALonzo:  type /join #ubuntu-es
<ALonzo> ok
<ALonzo> Hellows Baby
<_VIM_> O.o
<ALonzo> What is name
<Dreamglider-> erUSUL: i have not written any table yet i just scanned the disk for partitions and found the Ubuntu partion
<istvan_> so.. smart folders anyone?
<phantom1> Ace2017_-:im interested mostly in the rating (stars) so i nead a player that functions
<erUSUL> Dreamglider-: well if you do not restore a partition table you wont be able to access the partition
<Ace2017_-> phantom1: amarok has always been good at that, it also rates them on your listening habits
<Dreamglider-> erUSUL: here is the output from gpart /dev/sdc -> http://pastebin.com/d5aea5905
<Dreamglider-> erUSUL: i dont know how to restore a table
<erUSUL> Dreamglider-: read gpart documentation
<hunt577> Are Kubuntu and Ubuntu the same things?
<phantom1> Ace2017_-:at the moment i had the same idear thanx
<hunt577> Wondering if I should try Kubuntu since Ubuntu doesn't run good at all on this computer
<Geek`N`Proud> hunt577, two different default package sets
<Geek`N`Proud> Ubuntu uses GNOME
<daejones> Can I use my ipod touch on ubuntu 8.10?
<Geek`N`Proud> Kubuntu uses KDE
<hunt577> oh ok Geek'N'Proud.
<erUSUL> Dreamglider-: http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html
<hunt577> I have a HP G60 and it lags so bad on Ubuntu 8.10....
<_VIM_> kubuntu will likely lag even more
<Geek`N`Proud> hunt577, the low-level details are the same, the GUI and such is different
<NDS|Brandon> Im getting an error described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999549&page=3 I dont have a DVD ROM DRIVE, any siggestions?
<_VIM_> try xubuntu
<hunt577> _VIM_ I will try xubuntu
<hunt577> thanks
<_VIM_> np
<tiredbones> for some reason I'm unable to use sudo command. How does one change the password for root or  how do i get back the ability to use sudo?
<Geek`N`Proud> hunt577, if you need something ultra-light then install LXDE and run that
<jrib> tiredbones: pastebin
<erUSUL> Dreamglider-: basically if everything looks ok from the scan is « sudo gpart -W /dev/sdc /dev/sdc »
<Pici> tiredbones: sudo uses your password, not root's.
<Geek`N`Proud> and don't download a new CD if you want Xubuntu either
<Geek`N`Proud> just sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<_VIM_> that's even better, LXDE is good too
<erUSUL> Dreamglider-: you can try testdisk too
<killer_> untuforums
<nivalis> hunt577, or even a minimal server install then add openbox or some other lightweight window manager
<killer_> err
<killer_> sorry
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | Dreamglider-
<NDS|Brandon> I have an external DVD drive, is it possible to boot from that?
<hunt577> _VIM_ I have xubuntu installed already on the ubuntu 8.10 I installed....but I updated to xubuntu through ubuntu once it was already installed...you think a direct download of xubuntu would work better?
<ALonzo> spanish
<hunt577> without ubuntu already being in the mix
<dougl> 8.04 = hardy heron right?
<erUSUL> NDS|Brandon: USB ?
<erUSUL> !es | ALonzo
<NDS|Brandon> Yes
<dirtbag> if i want to run xp under vmware, how does it work, do i install vmware first then install xp throught hat somehow, or do i just have to install xp on a new partition and then load that partition through vmware?
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<Geek`N`Proud> dougl, yes
<ubottu> ALonzo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Geek`N`Proud> !hardy > dougl
<dougl> thanks
<ubottu> dougl, please see my private message
<jrib> dirtbag: the first thing you said
<tiredbones> Pici, I know that, but my password  doesn't work anymore for sudo.
<Geek`N`Proud> dougl, that should confirm it
<Geek`N`Proud> :P
<dougl> yep
<_VIM_> hunt577: sounds like you already have xubuntu then, if not try what Geek`N`Proud said above... sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Pici> tiredbones: Are you still in the admin group? (groups on a terminal should show you)
<NDS|Brandon> I am considering giving up on Ubuntu :|
<Geek`N`Proud> NDS|Brandon, what issues are you experiencing
<NDS|Brandon> IT wont boot for me :\
<hunt577> Thanks I will try LDX Geek'N'Proud
<hunt577> LXDE* I mean
<NDS|Brandon> I get an error of my I/O Device SR0
<NDS|Brandon> And Booting from DVD isn't an option
<sileni> hey guys i have a 16 gb ssd and it has xp preinstalled. i wanted to install ubuntu so i freed up 7.7 gb what partitions do i have ot make ?
<rob_F> Greetings all  :)
<NDS|Brandon> Its in the install
<NDS|Brandon> Just follow it
<Myrtti> NDS|Brandon: which one did you burn, the Desktop installation or the Alternate installation disc?
<NDS|Brandon> Desktop
<Geek`N`Proud> NDS|Brandon, Desktop is for new'ish boxes
<tiredbones> Pici, here is the line from my /etc/group    adm:x:4:wayne,admin.
<NDS|Brandon> Ohh :s
<Myrtti> NDS|Brandon: now I don't know about would it help, but you could try burning the Alternate one and try if it works with that
<nivalis> sileni. /, /swap (if you want to use swap on ssd), and a separate /home is always nice
<NDS|Brandon> Ill tyr that too
<NDS|Brandon> Someone mentioned: IRQPOLL ALL_GENERIC_IDE=1
<NDS|Brandon> And that would help if it was my CD Drive
<daejones> Can i use an ipod touch with ubuntu 8.10?
<Geek`N`Proud> NDS|Brandon, Alternate uses a command-line installer, it's less friendly compared to a GUI but it's more reliable
<jrib> daejones: depends what you mean by "use" really.  What firmware version?
<NDS|Brandon> Ummm
<Pici> tiredbones: I'm sorry, I need to deal with an issue here, try asking your question again and someone should answer you.
<daejones> ah..2.2? lemme make sure
<NDS|Brandon> Thats bad :\ I have no experience with Linux
<tiredbones> Pici, thanks
<Geek`N`Proud> NDS|Brandon, I managed it as a newbie
<jrib> tiredbones: pastebin the command you are trying to sudo and the full output
<Geek`N`Proud> when I first used Ubuntu there was no desktop CD
<Geek`N`Proud> the normal CD was the alternate
<NDS|Brandon> How hard is it ?
<Geek`N`Proud> have you ever installed Windows?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey does anyone know of a way to broadcast your mp3 collection so that a client program can listen to it, sort of in the style of raidio but over the internet?
<treboko> skype on laptop concern; no matter which option i choose, this devils work always uses built in mic instead of ext. Help? (mic is working and enabled)
<ewook> Geek`N`Proud: erhm.. not to be rude, but everyone starts of with o knowledge sometime.
<tiredbones> jrib, give me a sec.
<ewook> NDS|Brandon: not hard at all now a days :)
<NDS|Brandon> Yes Ive installed windows hundreds of times
<nivalis> Geek `N`Proud, CLI is user-friendly, it's just picky about who its friends are :)
<daejones> yeah version 2.2
<Geek`N`Proud> NDS|Brandon, then you'll have no problem most likely =]
<NDS|Brandon> Ok :)
<NDS|Brandon> Ill try that to
<NDS|Brandon> I really want Linux :\ But It seems to hate all my distros
<brandon_> hello i tryed starting a ./conf file but it keeps telling me start: Need to be root what am i doing wrong
<Scunizi> I just installed SWAT and I get nothing at localhost:931 or 127.0.0.1:931.. what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> brandon_: what exactly are you doing?
<gogeta> bo
<red-lichtie_> NDS|Brandon: What exactly are you trying to do `
<NDS|Brandon> Trying to install it
<brandon_> this brandon@ubuntu:~$ start //home/brandon/Desktop/Unreal3.2/unreal.conf
<NDS|Brandon> Unreal :|
<tiredbones> jrib, what is the site  name to pastebin?
<NDS|Brandon> You want to host a IRC server?
<brandon_> yes
<jrib> !paste | tiredbones
<ubottu> tiredbones: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> brandon_: that doesn't really make sense
<jrib> !pm | daejones
<ubottu> daejones: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, try running the binary, not the config
<brandon_> the binary?
<deany> sileni,  its still not best to use a swap
<brandon_> you mean ./Config
<Geek`N`Proud> yeah
<NDS|Brandon> :
<NDS|Brandon> |
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, have you not built it yet?
<jrib> daejones: if you jailbreak, you can ssh and transfer files that way.  You won't be able to sync your library though as the hash for the itunesdb hasn't been broken
<jrib> !ipod | daejones
<ubottu> daejones: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<daejones> alright thanks for that
<NDS|Brandon> Have you changed all the settings properly?
<brandon_> i built it but i don't know how to run it
<NDS|Brandon> :
<NDS|Brandon> |
<NDS|Brandon> Run the binary
<brandon_> how
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, have you done make and make install yet?
<NDS|Brandon> and see if accepts what you have given it
<brandon_> they have makefile.in
<sileni> nivalis: yes that is what i did now i have 5.1 gb / .... 2 gb /home ... and 525 mb swap does that sound right? and both my / and /home are EXT3
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, have you ran the commands make and make install yet?
<brandon_> No
<sam555> found easy reset instructions
<sam555> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<Geek`N`Proud> right.. okay
<NDS|Brandon> I cant find the alternate :|
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, first sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Myrtti> !alternate
<Geek`N`Proud> then ./Config
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Geek`N`Proud> then make
<Geek`N`Proud> then make install
<FloodBot3> Geek`N`Proud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geek`N`Proud> ..oops :$
<IdentifyTarget> is this the proper way to install a back port? apt-get install lirc -t intrepid-backports
<red-lichtie_> daejones: look for gtkpod (sudo atp-get install gtkpod) if my memory serves me correctly
<Scunizi> how do I pull the swat interface up? localhost:901 doesn't work
<Myrtti> NDS|Brandon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20using%20the%20Alternate%20CD ?
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<Geek`N`Proud> IdentifyTarget, or apt-get install lirc/intrepid-backports
<daejones> when i try to play a dvd..i get an error message that says "could not read from resource"
<tiredbones> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/126927/
<daejones> any way to fix this?
<IdentifyTarget> ok ty
<Geek`N`Proud> depends on how how many packages you want to install from backports
<NDS|Brandon> guys ill be back later
<Geek`N`Proud> -t will get dependencies from backports too
<NDS|Brandon> I have like 6 things to try :\
<brandon_> okay it is installing
 * lumpy lol
<gogeta> eeepcs pwn
<gogeta> lol
<tiredbones> jrib, the problem i'm having is I can even correct the problem!
<brandon_> its done what do i do now?
<daejones> thanks red-lichtie
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, where did you choose to install it to at the ./Config step?
<brandon_> dude i have no clue what your saying
<brandon_> all i did is install what you sayed and i don't know where i installed it to
<IdentifyTarget> Geek`N`Proud: normally I type apt-cache show lirc     to get the version number. How would I check the version number it is going to install via backports?
<jrib> tiredbones: output of « groups »
<daejones> red-lichtie...can you pm me?
<istvan_> is there a tool to make a slideshow if text?
<Geek`N`Proud> not sure there @ IdentifyTarget
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<tiredbones> jrib, the output     wayne adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<rosita> hello
<jrib> tiredbones: so you need to add yourself to the admin group again
<joinAD> i having trouble joining an AD domain.
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, what path did you choose at the ./Config step?
<joinAD> i have followed instructions from here
<joinAD> http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2008/05/23/how-to-join-ubuntu-804-to-windows-active-directory-domain/
<tadayoshi> #ubuntu-de
<joinAD> anybody have expierience with this?
<tiredbones> jrib, how do i do that if i don't have sudo authority
<frague> hi all
<tadayoshi> hi whe is the link vor german ubuntu
<_VIM_> !de
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, at the ./Config step.. that is where you usually choose where to put everything
<daveengland> hello there! could anybody tell me, where could i get gadgets? for the desktop?
<jrib> tiredbones: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, « adduser wayne admin »
<brandon_> Geek`N`Proud: the Unreal folders leading to the ./conf
<daveengland> !gadgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadgets
<threepwood> daveengland: are you using kubuntu?
<daveengland> threepwood,  no Ubuntu!
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, have you ran ./Config?
<threepwood> o
<tyler_d> is ulimit a global setting or is it user specific?
<Geek`N`Proud> if so, did you answer all the questions?
<rosita> hello I am speak spanish
<erUSUL> !es | rosita
<ubottu> rosita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Geek`N`Proud> !es | rosita
<brandon_> that's just it i don't know how to run the ./conf file
<Geek`N`Proud> type ./Config
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, read this:  http://forum.totalpenguin.com/tutorials-guides-tips/1808-installing-unreal-ircd-source.html
<tadayoshi_> hello whe is the link for the german ubuntu
<brandon_> where in the terminal
<Geek`N`Proud> YES!
<Geek`N`Proud> ^^
<brandon_> i did type ./conf
<Geek`N`Proud> nooo not ./conf
<Geek`N`Proud> ./Config
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<Geek`N`Proud> when you're inside the Unreal3.2 directory
<brandon_> but it says bash: ./Conf: No such file or directory
<tiredbones> jrib, see you on the other side of reboot. thanks for your help!
<brandon_> config
<brandon_> not conf
<Geek`N`Proud> are you inside the Unreal3.2 directory?
<Geek`N`Proud> brandon_, try reading this  http://forum.totalpenguin.com/tutorials-guides-tips/1808-installing-unreal-ircd-source.html
<Geek`N`Proud> that should help a lot
<Geek`N`Proud> it shows you step by step what to do
<tadayoshi_> #ubuntu-de
<brandon_> should i type path/to/.config
<Geek`N`Proud> no you should cd into the Unreal3.2 directory then do ./Config
<Geek`N`Proud> and it's case-sensitive
<avis> i have a simple bash script i've chmod +x to, it belongs to my user, and my user's crontab which i call up with crontab -e (without sudo) references that script location @hourly /home/user/Ubuntu/callthiscsript.sh but for some reason it wont run  i've tried a dot before /home.. and i've just now simply pointed to the .sh file haven't had a chance to see if it'll call the script
<karlbrun> ﻿Does anyone know how to, using CloneZilla or some other means, create a full system restore disk?
<brandon_> i don't know how to change the cd
<brandon_> and it dose not say how to
<tiredbones> jrib, how does one get the grub menu on reboot? Google info said to press the Esc key, that doesn't work.
<Daniel_G> tiredbones: there is a chance your bios isn't detecting your keyboard, is it USB or seriel?
<evil_tech> can some one point me to a good how-to on setting up and using SQUID
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<Droopsta915> I want to slipstream a disk. is there something for ubuntu similar to nLite?
<tiredbones> Daniel_G, it looks like serial.
<Dr_willis_AAO> You mean you cant fullscreen 'flash' videos :)  - No idea on a fix. I find flash and some sites are often flakey and only let you full screen  when they decided you can. :(
<Droopsta915> I want to slipstream a disk, what program can i use in ubuntu?
<tiredbones> Daniel_G,  jrib from what i read on google i should be seeing the grub menu whenever i boot. is this correct
<Dr_willis_AAO> Droopsta915,  you dont reall y 'slipstream' ubuntu. You can 'remaster' things.
<Droopsta915> Dr_willis_AAO:I don't wantto slipstream ubuntu, I want to slipstream xp for my friends laptop. I don't want to go to windows to do this, Im trying to prove him wrong about Linux.
<Droopsta915> tiredbones:have u got the grub bootloader fixed yet, if not i will help
<liminal> hi
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, no
<liminal> my sound stopped working yesturday, and i have no idea why. does anyone have any good ideas for testing whats up?
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal do you use 5.1 surround?
<liminal>  no its a laptop
<liminal> ive tried plugging external speakers in tho, still nothing
<Droopsta915> tiredbones:Are you dual booting windows and Linux?
<liminal> just linux
<liminal> ubuntu 8.10 was working fine two days ago
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, no, just distro 8.10
<private> asshole
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, i'm reading google now to see what i can do, but i think i need sudo to do anything.
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal Im not on my linux box right now but i believe if you go to system preferences sound there should be a list of audaio devices
<liminal> under audio devices?
<evil_tech> can some one point me to a good how-to on setting up and using SQUID
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal yeah, do you have moer than one?
<liminal> i dont have an audio devices option under system>preferences
<Droopsta915> tiredbones:whats wrong, Linux wont boot?
<ajhtiredwolf> no
<ajhtiredwolf> system/ preferences/sound
<liminal> yeah i have sound
<ajhtiredwolf> open it
<sam555> does ubuntu already have phpmyadmin installed for 8.04?
<liminal> when i run the tests i get nothing back
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, no, I just can use sudo command anymore.
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal at the bottum you see where it says devices?
<brandon_> Geek`N`Proud i don't know how to change the cd
<brandon_> and when i type ./Config it still wont work
<liminal> realtek alc662 rev1 oss mixer
<Droopsta915> tiredbones:try this.....http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, for example, i just tried to execute this command and was unable to.    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal ok do this, see where it says sound playback? what do you have selected?
<istvan_> is there a good slideshow program for making slideshows of text? to go along with a tutorial.
<liminal> autodetect
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal what are your options?
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal actually just try all of them and press test
<liminal> interesting
<private> asshole
<liminal> ive i try to test any of them i get this error
<liminal> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application
<_VIM_> !language | private
<ubottu> private: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * Gnea looks oddly at private 
<Droopsta915> tiredbones:try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jpds> !gksudo | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<private> nipples bb
<kane77> hi, on my laptop I tried to enable magnifier in compizconfig and it said it needs to enable mouse polling so I enabled that and that restarted X.. now I cannot login.. it logs me in but restarts x, how do I disable compiz (or compiz) from command line?
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal ive had this problem before im trying to remember what i did to fix it
<Gnea> private: do you have a problem?
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal i thin that i just googled that error message with my auudio device and i found the answer
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, I can't do that because my passwrd is denied.
<Gnea> tiredbones: are you a part of /etc/sudoers?
<ZachFlem> hi folks, i need to connect to a VPN at my office, what should i install to do so?
<tiredbones> Droopsta915, I can't execute any command where i need my password.
<Gnea> ZachFlem: using what protocol?
<ilovebrownies> Can someone help me with adding Arch to my Ubuntu GRUB?
<liminal> ill love you if you have
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone know of an alternative to icecast that supports mp3's? ice cast is a broadcasting server for music like an online radio
<tiredbones> Gnea, i use to be. this is my home pc.
<liminal> what is it?
<ZachFlem> Gnea, no idea, it just works on the M$ laptop =)
<davygrvy> are there boot options to set a hint port address of the cd-rom drive?  xubuntu installer can't find the cd-rom at step #3 even though it just loaded from it
<Gnea> ZachFlem: lol, can you check to see what vpn software is being used/installed on it?
<hb|work> anyone experience or know a fix for Xorg locking up with a black screen and some colorful static-looking bars at fairly frequent and random intervals?  I'm running intel graphics, and only ubuntu exhibits this behaviour
<ZachFlem> Gnea, not at the moment, it's broken, that's why im using my personal laptop =(
<Gnea> tiredbones: you need to be able to check to see if you're part of it or not - if you can't use another account on the system to check, then the livecd should be able to show it
<Droopsta915> tiredbones:Do you need to recover your password?
<ZachFlem> gnea, is there an option to install all the common protocols?
<Gnea> ZachFlem: well, ubuntu supports several vpn solutions. you're probably using PPTP
<Droopsta915> tiredbones: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/recover-forgotten-ubuntu-password.html
<Thirtysixway> is there an remote desktop connection client for Ubuntu that can connect to windows machines
<Gnea> Thirtysixway: rdesktop, tsclient
<ajhtiredwolf> Thirtysixway yes tightvnc
<Thirtysixway> isn't vnc different?
<ajhtiredwolf> Thirtysixway tightvnc can connect to remote windows machines
<ajhtiredwolf> Thirtysixway but you have to install their software on it
<tiredbones> Gnea and Droopsta915, i think i know what i did wrong. I add a user called admin. When I realized that my user password did authority was i then sign on as admin. things worked under admin. so i commented out the admin user in the passwrd file. when i sign back on to the system with my user ps, thing still didn't work. now I'm out of luck.
<davygrvy> I looked at the boot options page <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions> but it doesn't mention much more than APIC options
<tiredbones>  Droopsta915, no i still can use my ps.
<Gnea> ZachFlem: something like this maybe.. http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2007/12/ubuntu-and-microsoft-vpn-setup-or-how-i.html
<liminal> ajhtiredwolf whats google say?
<Vinceman> linux is not virusproof!
<_VIM_> !ot | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vinceman> look _VIM_ that IS an ubuntu related question
<ZachFlem> Gnea, just spoke to the Alcatel guru at work, it uses PPTP for client connections.
<_VIM_> sounds more trollish than anything, what's your point?
<_VIM_> !virus | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<oCean_> !virus | Vinceman
<_VIM_> oCean_:  :P
<Vinceman> I get some windows application wanting to download to my PC while on internet
<Gnea> ZachFlem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient  then you'll want the first option
<davygrvy> are there boot options to set a hint port address of the cd-rom drive?  xubuntu installer can't find the cd-rom at step #3 even though it just loaded from it
<ajhtiredwolf> linux is not idiot proof*
<Dreamglider-> Can anyone help me to mount a partition on a disk where the partition table is lost ? the output from gpart /dev/sdc is here -> http://pastebin.com/d5aea5905 it's partition 2 that contains Ubuntu.
<oCean_> _VIM_: yeah, I'm lagging a little, allbeit not technically - just tired :/
<ZachFlem> Gnea, thanks! :)
<tiredbones> Gnea and Droopsta915,  Thanks for your time. After supper I 'll try my to recover from installed cd.
<Vinceman> _VIM_ someone messaged me with 'is this your picture?' and later on apologized it for being a virus, unfortunately I did click on the link, the browser said the address didn't exist though. Do you think I have a virus?
<Dreamglider-> Sorry it's partition number 1 that i want to mount
<Gnea> ZachFlem, tiredbones: cheers :)
<ilovebrownies> Anyone? Adding Arch to Ubuntu GRUB?
<_VIM_> Vinceman: doubt it, even *IF* you got a virus, it wont go anywhere as it will need root access to do any real harm...
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<SilverBridge> i need a hand over here
<jco> hi, what is the best way to get kde 3.5 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<magnetron> ilovebrownies→ we don't know much about how to install Arch.
<SilverBridge> someone might help
<Vinceman> but since I'm the only user of this PC I am root and i did click the link
<_VIM_> Vinceman: that's why viruses/spyware don't make it far in linux
<SilverBridge> now i am trying to log on to the IRC
<Gnea> ilovebrownies: it's just another OS that's linux-based on the system, right? it's just like adding any linux installation to grub
<magnetron> SilverBridge→ just ask your question right out
<SilverBridge> the old on in thathe ICQ c
<SilverBridge> any one knows which server'
<ajhtiredwolf> Vinceman you are not root, you are in the root group
<_VIM_> why were you surfing the web as root Vinceman?
<Vinceman> ok but I didn't sudo click it or whatever
<SilverBridge> magnetron,
<ajhtiredwolf> _VIM_ I think he means that he can use root through his user
<SilverBridge> Can u help with that
<SilverBridge> ?
<SilverBridge> i tried IRCnet
<rmrfslash> Anyone have a Dell XPS M1530?
<magnetron> SilverBridge→ just ASK THE CHANNEL YOUR QUESTION
<SilverBridge> well i did
<Vinceman> ajhtiredwolf, yes with sudo
<SilverBridge> i used to chat at  the server irc.icq.com
<Gnea> !enter | SilverBridge
<ubottu> SilverBridge: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magnetron> SilverBridge→ in one line, please
<Vinceman> can anyone use root with sudo? or only the root group users?
<ajhtiredwolf> Vinceman that isn't quite the same thing. You should be fine
<SilverBridge> and now i cannt log in to it from here
<SilverBridge> cause i got no clue what is the server name
<rmrfslash> only users in the "wheel" or "admin" group
<liminal> ajhitiredwolf?
<_VIM_> Vinceman: I think you'll be fine :)
<Gnea> SilverBridge: stop. back up. ask it all on one line, please. it's easier to get help that way.
<SilverBridge> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal yes?
<liminal> google hasnt helped me with my sond
<liminal> sound
<davygrvy> are there boot options to set a hint port address of the cd-rom drive?  xubuntu installer can't find the cd-rom at step #3 even though it just loaded from it
<yoyit2> how to i format my 2GB flash drive??
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal did you google that error message plus the namee of your uadio device?
<funkyHat> rmrfslash: isn't wheel the group that has su root permissions?
<rmrfslash> or the root group
<rmrfslash> you know what, I'm not sure about the diff between wheel and admin
<SilverBridge> i used to chat be4 using the mIRC , from windows , i used to type in the command line /server irc.icq.com , now i tried to log in into the same server using the Xchat , but seems i cannt find the same server with the same channels i used to chat at
<ajhtiredwolf> liminal all i remember is that my issue was that I had to set it to use Multichannel playback
<SilverBridge> mmmmmmm
<dieselsmoke> funkyHat: I believe the 'admin' group is what you want. e.g. sudo adduser user admin  --adds user to admin group
<dirtbag> i search for vmware on apt, but i'm not sure which package i need to install. any suggestions?
<funkyHat> dieselsmoke: I think you're right, someone else was asking though...
<oCean_> !vmware | dirtbag
<ubottu> dirtbag: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dieselsmoke> funkyHat: oh, sorry dude
<dieselsmoke> rmrfslash: I believe the 'admin' group is what you want. e.g. sudo adduser user admin  --adds user to admin group
<dirtbag> !vmware
<Gnea> SiliconViper: what's different with xchat?
<davygrvy> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Gnea> oops
<rmrfslash> or usermod -a -G admin user
<Certh> vmware can be installed from rpm after transforming it with alien -c command
<funkyHat> dieselsmoke: np :) thanks for being less lazy than me and actually scrolling back to see who it was ;)
<davygrvy> !bootoptions more
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> SiliconViper: sorry, mis-msg
<ajhtiredwolf> dirtbag i wold recommend virtualbox, but not the OSE
<rmrfslash> to append the admin as a group for user
<dirtbag> vboxgtk?
<dieselsmoke> rmrfslash: I thank you then :)
<Vinceman> why is open source code a tough place for a virus to hide?
<ajhtiredwolf> dirtbag http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<oCean_> !virus > Vinceman
<dieselsmoke> Vinceman: because someone will find the problem and fix the source.
<ubottu> Vinceman, please see my private message
<Vinceman> ok, I suppose open source is meant to be edited and checked completely
<oDesk> hello,  wine --version #-> wine-0.9.46  and it seems the latest into ubuntu repositores could i install wine-1.1.16 though the system repository ?
<threepwood> is it bad practice to run files off an external HD?
<ajhtiredwolf> Vinceman not all open source software is more secure
<amgarchIn9> hi, when I tar/untar a root partition to a new disk, how do I fix all those UIDs in grub/menu.lst and fstab?
<dieselsmoke> Vinceman: open means everyone has access to the code, microsoft is secret, only they can fix things.
<dirtbag> thnc ajhtiredwolf
<Vinceman> but if some virus maker hacks a repository he can infect all the open source on it
<dieselsmoke> Vinceman: checksums would spot that, and gpg key sigs
<_VIM_> thats what the gpg keys are for
<oCean_> Vinceman: read the link i (ubottu) send. That explains technically
<davygrvy> are there boot options to set a hint port address of the cd-rom drive?  xubuntu installer can't find the cd-rom at step #3 even though it just loaded from it
<threepwood> why doesnt microsoft just buy java
<Vinceman> I'm reading it right now, the question came from it
<threepwood> they would pwn linux
<threepwood> lol
<threepwood> microsoft is one of the biggest corps in the world when it comes time to squash linux they will
<dieselsmoke> Vinceman: Sun Systems aren't stupid. my guess
<oCean_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Koenigsegg> I've managed to start 8.10 for the first time without nvidia gfx driver errors(needed linux headers and restricted modules). But Screen resolution says my max resolution is still 1024x768. Nvidia X server settings is a bit nicer, 1360x768. Hardware driver routines(not 100% sure about the english menu name here) says I can only use v173 och 177, while Synaptic says I've got nvidia-glx-180 installed(I did apt-get). I'm missing something here, but I'm to
<_VIM_> stay on topic please, this isnt the place for Microsoft Vs. Linux
<Koenigsegg> o new on all this to see it. Help?
<ajhtiredwolf> they cant squash linux,  its open sour and community maintained, they have no way of squashing it
<dieselsmoke> _VIM_: begging to differ, open source leads directly to the value of ubuntu, linux in general. the defense rests :)
<threepwood> canonical is for-profit though
<neal__> well they could just remove fat support
<threepwood> microsoft says heres $500 million the owner sells it and bam offline
<_VIM_> well #ubuntu isn't the place for OS wars
<ajhtiredwolf> threepwood there isnt just one linux distro
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg, try starting the nvidia config app with sudo:  sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<mrwes> how can you squash a squash file system? heh
<threepwood> it's true, im just speculating
<mrwes> sorry...couldn't resist
<neal__> well use other file systems
<dieselsmoke> _VIM_: agreed but it wasn't a war, merely stating fact.
<oDesk> wine --version #-> wine-0.9.46  and it seems the latest into ubuntu repositores could i install wine-1.1.16 though the system repository ?
<_VIM_> dieselsmoke: ok let's let it rest.
<dirtbag> hmm, how do i add a user to a new group?
<_VIM_> before the ops come in here with those huge !OT Hammers ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> add user group
<dirtbag> ahh nvm, i didn't notice the unlock button
<dieselsmoke> dirtbag: sudo adduser user group
<dirtbag> will remember the command line though
<dirtbag> thnx again
<funkyHat> dieselsmoke: doesn't that make that group the primary group for the user?
<dieselsmoke> funkyHat: probably, adduser with typical flags should be done first.
<davygrvy> are there boot options to set a hint port address of the cd-rom drive?  xubuntu installer can't find the cd-rom at step #3 even though it just loaded from it
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Thanks, it seems to be starting and all, but it says my max res is 1360x768, and I used to have 1600 width on windows, I get the feeling that something's still wrong..
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to prevent Gnome (and X Windows I assume) from Loading on 8.10?  I set up a server using Ubuntu Desktop, but it's headless so I don't need the GUI.
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  does the nvidia config app have 1600 even listed?
<ajhtiredwolf> Huufartedi guess you could just remove gnome
<Huufarted> ajhtiredwolf: I'd rather just prevent Gnome from running.  Any ideas?
<Joushou> Hmm, i have a quick question before i go to sleep, that google won't help me with... When setting kernel boot-param vga to 37d, usplash's resolution gets messed up... any ideas why?
<dirtbag> ajhtiredwolf, where  in the menu does vrtualbox appear onc eit's installed? i'm not finding it :\
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  it might be a pnp monitor thing
<LjL> Huufarted: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Nope, 1360x768 is at the top of the list. It's better than before though, before I got linux headers, restricted modules and nvidia glx 180 the max was 1024x768 I think.
<ajhtiredwolf> dirtbag applications system tools
<LjL> Huufarted: (if you're using GDM, which is the default, as your login manager)
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Possible. But I hope not, I've no idea how to fix that =|
<ajhtiredwolf> dirtbag or just type virtualbox in a console
<LjL> Huufarted: besides haven't you considered using Server given it's, well, a server?
<Huufarted> LjL, it is the same.
<LjL> Huufarted: kernel's slightly different
<Huufarted> LjL, from what I understand, the only difference is the default installed apps and gdm.
<ajhtiredwolf> LjL the server versino has a GUI as well now
<LjL> Huufarted: also, you get less cruft installed that isn't relevant to a server
<Huufarted> LjL, do you know how it's different?  NVM, i can go look it up
<LjL> ajhtiredwolf: it does?
<thecookie> How would I install a version of a package that's not "stable" for my current release (a version of php later than 5.2.6)
<Huufarted> LjL, cruft?
<NativeAngels> is there a free version of plesk anywhere or something like it
<ajhtiredwolf> LjL yeah, which is kinda lame i think
<LjL> Huufarted: not entirely - it does have the PAE extension enabled, i know that much
<LjL> Huufarted: GUI apps and such... i didn't mean cruft in a negative sense, just as stuff that a server won't need
<davismj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<davismj> will do
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  as the saying goes, it should all just work ;)  max for me is 1920x1200 on my old 7800GTX, for which my monitor can NOT do
<funkyHat> NativeAngels: the closest thing is probably webmin
<LjL> ajhtiredwolf: do you have a pointer to the specific changes and/or the rationale for me?
<sputnik> hey... anybody familiar with trackerd?
<ajhtiredwolf> LjL negatory, i just have it installed on one of my servers
<NativeAngels> im usin that
<Joushou> Is there anyone that might know why setting the vga kernel-param, might mess up usplash-resolution (stetched vertically)?
<NativeAngels> how easy it to setup zones on webmin
<amonkey> i'm trying to mount a raid1 set of 2 disks, but for some reason i see both disks as devices for mount. can I just mount one of them or is there something I have to do so that it uses both of them as raid?
<LjL> !webmin | NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  does CRT-1 have the correct name of your monitor?
<NativeAngels> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<corey> Someone told me to check the repositories. what does that mean?
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: That would be nice, right ;-j.. I've got a 8800GT, so I'm pretty much convinced..
<funkyHat> Oh, my bad
<LjL> NativeAngels: actually, i think there's yet another alternative to ebox as ebox is likely still broken on intrepid. the name escapes me though
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Is that in nvidia x sverver settings? Checking
<NativeAngels> ok
<corey> Someone told me to check the repositories. what does that mean?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey can you combine two satas on a raid after ubuntu has already been installed on one?
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  under GPU1, should list the monitor.  Yeah, something is wrong
<Tapout> damn, everytime I get this ;  [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.  .... I end up being frozen, gotta reboot :(
<daftykins> ajhtiredwolf, you could probably create a RAID 1, by telling the controller to copy from one to the other
<daftykins> but the default behaviour is to wipe any disk involved in a RAID array
<oCean_> !repos | corey
<ubottu> corey: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: Short answer : no . if you can it would be dangerous
<dieselsmoke> corey: the repositories are 'mirrors' in which you get all your updates and program packages.
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: *sigh* =[.. I don't even have GPU1, only X screen 0 and GPU 0..
<ajhtiredwolf> daftykins corey that is kinda what i figured... i just REALLY dont want to redo my mythserver when I upgraded to my terrabyte drive haha
<NDS|Brandon> :S Why does Ubuntu hate me ;'(
<corey> dieselsmoke: is that similar to the add/remove programs tab?
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: What kind of RAID do you want?
<ajhtiredwolf> corey just want to combine the terrabyte drive to my existing 500g because ftp has run out of space
<oCean_> NDS|Brandon: I honestly cannot tell you to ask a question, since yours is one :) However, you might want to share some details. And see if anyone here can help
<ajhtiredwolf> corey troble is i also use it as a myhtserveer music server and ssh server so wiping and reformatting will be a pain
<dieselsmoke> corey: yes, thats where they can be installed from, they are populated from the enabled repositories, look in 'synaptic'settings, repositories. in your menu.
<omega260> anybody here konw how to disable ssh in ubuntu?
<daftykins> ajhtiredwolf, just plug in the new drive and setup everything storage wise to be on that drive
<daftykins> instead of on the internal one
<daftykins> *500GB
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: You wouldnt want to do that. There is no point in installing a RAID unless you want increased performance or redundancy. For you mythserver the bottle neck is network performance not HDD performance.
<syntac> hi, i have an X11 server running on a remote system and ubuntu on my laptop. is there a way i can view X from the rmeote system on my laptop (remotely)?  Something like 'remote desktop' in windows
<ajhtiredwolf> daftykins I could seperate the mythserver to the 500gig and the storage on the terrabyte but I dont think thta I can create an ftp home directory on the terrabyte drive, i had problems with that in the past
<omega260> how do i disable ssh on ubuntu so i do not get hacked?
<danbhfive> omega260: can't you just remove it?
<ajhtiredwolf> corey  i would be upgraind for more space not for performance
<_VIM_> omega260: unless port 22 is open i wouldnt worry too much, or just remove it
<omega260> how to i remove it?
<NDS|Brandon> :) Ok heres some details, I have a Dell Optiplex GX260 and I am trying to install Ubuntu, but I get to the point where teh desktop loads and get the following erroe: "Buffer I/O Error on Device SR0, Logical Block 357794" I burned on the lowest possible speed 16x and I cant see why my PC is rejecting it
<_VIM_> assuming you have it on 22
<dieselsmoke> syntac: look in the menu, system, preferences, remote desktop. and set it up.
<davismj> where would i go to ask a question about alpha 5 network manager
<oCean_> omega260: I don't think the ssh server is installed by default (on desktop) but you could remove it from startup, or remove it completely
<omega260> i installed it
<omega260> but i do not know what im doing
<danbhfive> davismj: #ubuntu+1
<omega260> so i think its best to take it off for now
<ajhtiredwolf> omega260 just apt-get remove ssh
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: then dont worry about RAID. I do recomend playing around with a RAID array though. It is amazing to see performance actually double!
<omega260> oh sweet thaks
<danbhfive> anyone know how to collect error data from dmesg when the harddrive is locked up?
<syntac> dieselsmoke: am i setting it up on the remote machine or on my local machine? I tried that already and it said could not connect and had something to do with port 5900
<ajhtiredwolf> omega260 it might be ssh-server
<sputnik> hey, can trackerd index email under ubuntu?
<dieselsmoke> syntac: set remote desktop to allow, on the remote box.
<sputnik> can't get the @#$ thing to work, with either evolution or thunderbird
<ajhtiredwolf> corey the problem is for some reason you cant have a uservers home dir in an external drive
<syntac> dieselsmoke: it isn't running gnome, i am using the 'awesome' window manager
<WorldBFree> anybody tried booting the alternate .iso straight from the hd?
<NDS|Brandon> :) Ok heres some details, I have a Dell Optiplex GX260 and I am trying to install Ubuntu, but I get to the point where teh desktop loads and get the following erroe: "Buffer I/O Error on Device SR0, Logical Block 357794" I burned on the lowest possible speed 16x and I cant see why my PC is rejecting it
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: then make it internal...
<_VIM_> omega260: I think its openssh-server and openssh-client
<daftykins> NDS|Brandon, that usually happens when the CD drive is faulty or just plain can't read the disc properly
<qknight> schmidtm_: huhu
<dieselsmoke> syntac: then I can't help you much, the server uses vino-server, the client viewer is vinagre
<NDS|Brandon> Well, my CD Drive is impossible to change
<daftykins> it can also happen when the disk drives are configured incorrectly within a PATA/IDE system
<daftykins> that's one of those little Dell's with a laptop style drive isn't it?
<NDS|Brandon> yes
<NDS|Brandon> :|
<NDS|Brandon> I have an external drive
<qknight> schmidtm_: hab dir das falsch gesagt: cubic ist jetzt default im kernel nicht reno, siehe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUBIC_TCP
<NDS|Brandon> But the BIOS doesnt support USB BOOT
<qknight> schmidtm_: und sag mir bei gelegenheit mal dein jabber account im query  ;-)
<yoyit2> i have a 2GB flash drive.. its completely empty but it says that im using 700MBs
<_VIM_> !de
<oCean_> !de | qknight
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> qknight: please see above
<qknight> oh sorry
<guntbert> !de |
<_VIM_> gotcha again oCean_ :P
<danbhfive> NDS|Brandon: is your computer really old?
<oCean_> _VIM_: yes!
<melik> hey would anyone be willing to help me out for a quick second, they just have to help test my SSH daemon :$, it'll take like 2 minutes tops.
<_VIM_> :)
<NDS|Brandon> no itsnot really old
<Tapout> For a newer ati driver, do you go to ati.com's website and download it or is there usually a package containing the latest video drivers?
<NDS|Brandon> :\
<NDS|Brandon> Its only like 2 years old
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<guntbert> !ot | melik
<ajhtiredwolf> corey i mean a drive besides where the OS is installed
<ubottu> melik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Zoimaru> Hello people i have installed Xubuntu on a Mac but now i have problems makin' the iSight working can u help me?
<oCean_> NDS|Brandon: sometimes changing dma mode might help. (bios thing)
<LinMint-Cholo> NDS|Brandon do you know it doesnt support usb boot or can you just not get it to work?
<omega260> thanks its removing it il learn how to remote connect when i feel more comfortabl working in linux
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi! Y'all!
<daftykins> hai
<danbhfive> NDS|Brandon: I ask because the few newer computer Ive come across support usb booting.  My computer is only a few years old, and the way it is supported is kinda obscure.  I have to have the device plugged in, then select harddisk as the first device to boot, then select my usb drive as the harddrisk to boot.
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: that is a problem then. It sounds like a RAID solution is your only hope. It may be easier to just back everything up and reinstall
<qknight> schmidtm_: this is the device i meant: http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/home/index.htm
<WorldBFree> i have the alternate iso downloaded.  i have extracted vmlinuz and initrd.  i have changed grub accordingly but yet it still asks me for the cd location when it boots for install
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  my fault, I meant GPU0
<MalfermitaKodo> How can I upgrade to a newer version of subversion (pun not intended)?
<ajhtiredwolf> corey aye, but i might as well screw with it first before wiping heh.
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Wahey, you're alive :). Checking
<danbhfive> MalfermitaKodo: have you checked getdeb.net?
<NDS|Brandon> So the How do I boot from it :|
<LaNCeloT_RW> Hi guys, i got a problem on my laptop: I used to have 8.04 but (now using Vista) and I'm now trying to install 8.10 .. but, it doenst even boot! Sometimes i get into live CD but as soon as I open an application or something it crashes my laptop. The laptop completely turns off... and I have to unplugg and plug it again several time to the power cable. Any 1 knows about this?
<corey> ajhtiredwolf: there must be a way to get it to do what you want... Are you an experienced linux user?
<NDS|Brandon> I have the alternate one downloading
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Display devices: CRT-0 (CRT-0)
<Zoimaru> Sombody have installed linux on a mac?
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Was that what you wanted?
<MalfermitaKodo> danbhfive: I did now, no hits
<corey> zoimaru: yes, i have
<sergius> hello
<ajhtiredwolf> corey semi, the problem is that you can't create links to a secondary partitioned drive in linux
<Zoimaru> corey wich mac version do u have?
<danbhfive> NDS|Brandon: well, my implied suggestion would be to play around with your bios, and see if you can find the setting somewhere.  O, and btw, you need livecd version I think.
<Lisimba> Can I configure ubuntu to not wake up (from suspend) when I open the lid of my laptop, but instead to wait until I hit the power button?
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: did you make the disk that youre using to install?
<NDS|Brandon> I have the livecdversion
<corey> zoimaru: iBook, I was going to ask the same of you
<NDS|Brandon> And I have the alternate downloading
<Zoimaru> :P
<NDS|Brandon> so once that finishes Ill play around in the bios
<danbhfive> MalfermitaKodo: well, you could install the package from jaunty maybe, but thats totally unsupported.  The other option is to upgrade to jaunty, and that is not yet supported :p
<yoyit2> how do i  free up space on my flash drive, beaause it says its already empty
<yoyit2> HELP!!
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: yes, I just downloaded ubuntu from their website, burnt the cd and put into the drive... :) I tried MInt as well (with the same Re-Writable CD)
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: I've already tried to turn off ACPI LAPCI and other F6 options from boot menu
<corey> yoyit2: I already did. Your problem has been solved.
<NDS|Brandon> Is 16x to fast to burn a cd?
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  yeah, was off screen for a bit..  I don't understand why the nvidia driver doesn't offer you any high resolutions
<emma> test
<MalfermitaKodo> danbhfive: you see, I come from Gentoo and know that you can there selectively install unstable packages... is this possible in Ubuntu as well? I tried many options in synaptic but couldn't find something like that
<emma> what's this?
<corey> nds|brandon: no. slower is better though
<Pricey> emma: I'm sure there are other channels you can test in.
<davygrvy> Koenigsegg:  g2g
<MalfermitaKodo> Can I have some pointers?
<Pricey> NDS|Brandon: Probably. Depends on the drive and disk i guess.
<Koenigsegg> davygrvy: Makes two of us then. Thanks anyway
<emma> Pricey something is confusing here.
<saywatmang> im trying to use chkconfig to disable some daemons but insserv keeps telling  me there is a loop between services and exiting w/o making any changes
<yoyit2> corey: sorry i dont see it
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<guntbert> !welcome | emma
<ubottu> emma: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<saywatmang> is there any way to get around this or do i have to fix this loop manually ?
<LinMint-Cholo> first problem LaNCeloT_RW: i wouldnt use a rewritable for a boot disk.
<emma> This is not #ubuntu though.
<Guest13512> What program do I need to convert a movie from avi to mp4?
<emma> here I am in #ubuntu yes?
<Zoimaru> yes
<MalfermitaKodo> emma: yes
<Pricey> emma: Yes.
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: get a dvd-r or dvd+r and then put the iso file on there
<emma> This is making no sense.
<Pricey> emma: /redraw
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<corey> yoyit2: to free up space you delete stuff
<danbhfive> MalfermitaKodo: no, at least not in a supported manner.  Try going to packages.ubuntu.com      and then directly download and install whatever you want.  The only generally supported method of upgrading in Ubuntu is to wait for the next release (backports being the exception)
<NDS|Brandon> So if I cant boot from USB my only option is to keep trying?
<yoyit2> corey: i know.. i have but it says i still have stuff on it
<emma> I've started a query with #ubuntu and I'm seeing chat here, but I still see chat in #ubuntu but it does not match.
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: will Ubuntu boot from the .iso file on a DVD ??? Don't need to "burn iso to cd" ?
<funkyHat> MalfermitaKodo: you can try a couple of things :there may be a ppa with a newver version of the software you want, or it might be in the backports repository (in which case you could use pinning to put backports at a lower priority for most packages, and then pin the package you want higher
<corey> yoyit2: did you try to format it? Try on a different machine
<MalfermitaKodo> funkyHat: what is ppa?
<yoyit2> corey: i delted everything including the hidden trash folder.. yet it says it still has 700MBs on it
<Guest13512> What program do I need to convert a movie from avi to mp4?
<NDS|Brandon> Reformat?
<kane77> hi, on my laptop I tried to enable magnifier in compizconfig and it said it needs to enable mouse polling so I enabled that and that restarted X.. now I cannot login.. it logs me in but restarts x, how do I disable compiz (or compiz) from command line?
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: or do I need to burn the image to the DVD ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Guest13512,  ffmpeg, mencoder,  and perhaps front ends  for those command line tools.
<NDS|Brandon> Is installing inside windows bad?
<yoyit2> corey: when i use gparted on it, it comes up with an error right before it does the fat32
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: yes, dvds are the best to use for isos, just dont get a dvd-r|W|, cant be rewritable
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: are you using power2go to burn the iso?
<Guest13512> is there any graphical ? Im new user of a linux and I hope I won't handle with this in console ^^
<guntbert> emma: "with #ubuntu and I'm seeing chat here, but I still see chat in #ubuntu but ..." doesn't make sense to me, what is your problem?
<corey> yoyit2: dont use gparted then! I really do suggest trying a different computer to
<yoyit2> and if i dont have another pc?
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: I use DeepBurner to burn ISO... but I think I can burn the "cd iso" on a DVD even it's diff. media
<yoyit2> corey: if i dont have one??
<funkyHat> MalfermitaKodo: ppas are personal package archives, they are extra package repositories available on launchpad.net
<Dr_willis_AAO> Guest13512,  theres front ends to those tools.. or read some guides on how to use them. there are plenty of examples on theur ussage online
<corey> yoyit2: I know nerds are antisocial but, you should have at least one friend
<emma> guntbert -- I typed /query #ubuntu by accident. It's opened up this window (in irssi) I already had #ubuntu open in another window (I meant to type /join #ubuntu). Now I see this chat here (but cannot tab complete) and the chat in the #ubuntu channel but they don't match up!
<Dr_willis_AAO> Guest13512,  or try avidmux (in the repos) , or winff. (not in the repos)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis_AAO> avidEmux :)
<MalfermitaKodo> funkyHat: ty!
<salmon> hey having a problem i can't seem to find anything on; on the net... when i try to run the updater, synaptic, anything like that i get this message     E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<salmon> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<salmon> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<salmon> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<NDS|Brandon> Guys
<FloodBot3> salmon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corey> yoyit2: try to free up space from within a live cd
<NDS|Brandon> Is running Ubuntu from within XP ok :s
<NDS|Brandon> Or will it still run slow
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: i just wouldnt depend on a cd or cd-rw for booting, data might have trouble on there. whats happening when youre booting up also almost sounds like youre booting on a virtual drive, you arent installing it inside windows are you?
<spiritwalker> why i cant make compiz-icon starup when the ubuntu starts and when the system is fully charged i can????
<funkyHat> MalfermitaKodo: generally googling for '*program name* ppa' will find the most useful info :)
<emma> Yes this is very unusual I'm closing this window :)
<guntbert> emma: on freenode there can be only one channel named #ubuntu, I have no idea what /query does. I suggest you close that other channel and ask your questions here :)
<spiritwalker> does any one knows
<emma> guntbert: yeah I have it synced appropriately now. It was very twilight zone. Apparently there would be chat while I was observing it, but no chat while I was not observing it.
<CppIsWeird> just double checking, if I rsync -rctv /dir1 /dir2, dir2 will be an exact replica of dir1, correct?
<guntbert> emma: nice, do you have a support question?
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: I'm booting it as usual... just put the cd on drive, start live cd (since installation is inside live cd) then it crashes, the laptop just turns off COMPLETELY, even the leds turn off! =/
<salmon> so whenever i try to run synaptic or the updater, i get this error message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/126959/ and i don't know what to do to fix it. can someone please help me
<deany> Guest13512, ffmpeg -i inputfile.avi -vcodec libx264 -b 800k  -acodec libfaac -ab 128k -ar 48000 -ac 2 outfile.mp4
<ziroday> salmon: try do sudo apt-get clean, and then sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis_AAO> amazing :) i actually know enought to know what that command did deany  :)
<salmon> ziroday, will give that a shot
<sprinkmeier_> CppIsWeird, I use "rsync --archive --verbose --dry-run", check the output, then drop the "--dry-run"
<nigtv> Im wondering, im running in console only without x, and there is a web page: www.kennethkirschner.com, with links on it to many mp3's, but the links are named differently than the mp3s they link to. In w3m, i can press SHIFT+L to show all of the links, but i cant copy them, and i need the entire list so i can wget it
<anti_theocon> hey!
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: and when boot is going to start I can read something like no APCI connected or something like this... but since I used to have 8.04 running on this laptop I think it should be ok running 8.10 ...
<nigtv> I would just use wget, but i cannot use wildcards
<anti_theocon> help with quanta?
<guntbert> !ask | anti_theocon
<ubottu> anti_theocon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis_AAO> I thouhgt you quoted wildcards with wget... or i may be mistaken :)
<salmon> ziroday, so i tried that and got this "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<salmon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<salmon> "
<Dr_willis_AAO> otherwise the shell expands the  wildcards
<nigtv> is there any way to just like show all the links on the page and export that to txt
<anti_theocon> tnx...the help menu is not working in quanta, and i'm running gnome
<nigtv> no, you cannot use wildcards in html
<nigtv> at least thats what its saying
<nigtv> they are all named ######.mp3, i.e. 6 numbers
<jrib> nigtv: use grep
<nigtv> i think im using the wrong syntax for that
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: the only time ive had that happen before is with a virus, but then again if your comp is trying to boot solely on a disk it seems possible that if the cd is faulty then it could lead the computer to shutdown. Try running the boot process using a dvd-r and if the same thing happens, install it without the live cd, ive done it that way alongside vista and itll do fine. with the other thing check and see what your boot
<LinMint-Cholo>  priority is set as and keep your disk drive at the top, then your hard drive, then usb, etc.
<frostburn> salmon you have another package manager running
<kane77> hi, on my laptop I tried to enable magnifier in compizconfig and it said it needs to enable mouse polling so I enabled that and that restarted X.. now I cannot login.. it logs me in but restarts x, how do I disable compiz (or compiz) from command line?
<cyanide> Hello everyone. Can anyone tell me the location or command line to download "deb"? I don't know what it is but I need it for an install it seems :)
<guntbert> !doesnt work | anti_theocon
<ubottu> anti_theocon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nigtv> i -dump 'd the page source, and grepped that for .mp3, then -o it, but that just prints ".mp3" 86 times
<jrib> cyanide: take a step back.  What are you trying to do?
<jrib> nigtv: do it right?
<david__> Hello,
<nigtv> i think so, is there a way to make it also print the 6 characters before mp3?
<nigtv> i was looking but couldnt find one
<jrib> nigtv: that's what I mean.  Do it right
<salmon> frostburn, im sure i don't. when i first encountered the problem, i simply re-started my computer hoping that would fix it. so i went straight back to the updater and got the same message..
<cyanide> Was going to install btnx, but then discovered I can't in 8.10 so google'd and discovered this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968530
<emma> Guys, the last two days my audio in Intrepid has been extremely doggy. Worse than ever. And it's practically random.
<kane77> cyanide, why would you need 'deb'?
<LinMint-Cholo> cyanide: you should have a gdebi program preinstalled that when you download a .deb file you should be able to choose to run it with the program and it will install the package for you.
<emma> It just fails to work all of a sudden.
<anti_theocon> more secific...when accessing help message state 'could not find service khelpcenter' which is installed on machine
<jrib> nigtv: you want to match a pattern of some sort.  Not just ".mp3"
<nigtv> emma: compare process lists
<emma> Is there any sure fire way to restart pulse from the command line?
<nigtv> right
<cyanide> which gives "E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openoffice.sources.list
<cyanide> E: The list of sources could not be read." when I attempt the first command
<cyanide> I'm trying to configure my MX Revolution
<davidstri> I'm having trouble installing a program from sourceforge.
<jrib> !who | cyanide
<frostburn> salmon, are you using sudo?
<ubottu> cyanide: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: ok mate. I will try to burn it on a DVD-R and check if it will boot, otherwise I will be back here and check with you how to install it without the LiveCD ;) Thanks!
<salmon> frostburn, always :]
<emma> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: I will try Mint 6 using a CD-R as well.. I liked Mint Style
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: absolutely, let me know
<Guest13512> guys, what command I need to use to convert an avi to mp4 in mencoder?
<daftykins> emma, "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" i think
<jrib> cyanide: I don't see how mouse configuration and openoffice are related
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: so do i :)
<LinMint-Cholo> lol
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: LOL
<jrib> nigtv: do you know about regular expressions?
<LaNCeloT_RW> ok.. brbr
<LaNCeloT_RW> brb*
<cyanide> jrib: either do I but thats the error I'm receiving :(
<nigtv> not sure, let me check
<jrib> cyanide: receiving when doing what exactly?
<Koenigsegg> displayconfig-gtk seems like a nice tool, judging from some forums. Has it been replaced by something else or has it just been discontinued?
<frostburn> salmon, can you do a ps -ef and pastebin it?
<cyanide> Jrib: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys xmacro
<salmon> frostburn, gimmie a sec
<nigtv> --regexp= ?
<davidstri> Is there anyone in particular that can help me with installing a program from sourceforge?
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: should I use POwerISO in order to burn Ubuntu Iso to a DVD ??? Or can I use Deep Burner?
<nigtv> david: probably
<Brad450> about ubuntu isnt working anymore any ideas???
<jrib> cyanide: pastebin the contents of the file in the error message and the output of the command « sudo apt-get update »
<jrib> davidstri: if you're more specific maybe...
<NDS|Brandon> If I cant get Ubuntu working, any other good distros to try that would be easier?
<LinMint-Cholo> LaNCeloT_RW: id use either power2go or infrared burner
<Guest13512> guys, what command I need to use to convert an avi to mp4 in mencoder?
<kane77> hi, on my laptop I tried to enable magnifier in compizconfig and it said it needs to enable mouse polling so I enabled that and that restarted X.. now I cannot login.. it logs me in but restarts x, how do I disable compiz (or compiz) from command line? can anyone help me? I need my laptop functional ;)
<nigtv> generally, you would extract it if it is archivved, then cd to where it is, then ./configue, then make, then make install
<jrib> Guest13512: ffmpeg is probably easier (my 2 cents)
<guntbert> !compile | davidstri
<ubottu> davidstri: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<salmon> frostburn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/126962/
<MalfermitaKodo> hmmm, whoever got me the idea to include these PPA ... I get a message about a missing key now
<OzFalcon> Anyone having stability problems with 9.04 on netbooks? (hp2133). Networking seems to hard crash..... Randomly.
<cyanide> jrib: "E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openoffice.sources.list" from sudo apt-get update
<Guest13512> anyway how to do it in ffmpeg?
<Zopiac> if I use a hard reset when booted from my windows partition, can I not mount the windows part. from ubuntu?
<emma> daftykins: that did not return the audio
<guntbert> !jaunty | OzFalcon
<ubottu> OzFalcon: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<MalfermitaKodo> Let me retry with unset LANG
<davidstri> guntbert: Alright, thanks, I'll take a look at that website.
<daftykins> emma at what point did it stop working?
<frostburn> salmon, you're running a dist upgrade here root     26101 26100  0 17:46 ?        00:00:01 /usr/sbin/synaptic --dist-upgrad   while that's running you won't be able to do any package manipulation
<LaNCeloT_RW> - err - power2go ? W4rez
<OzFalcon> ubottu, k ta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k ta
<daftykins> hehe
<guntbert> davidstri: have fun :)
<emma> daftykins: I just did something to make it work again.
<daftykins> what was that emma ?
<MalfermitaKodo> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 71346C8340130828
<gajop> i'm having trouble with 32bit libstdc++, i don't know where to put it so compiler recognizes it; if i put it in /usr/lib it messes up 64bit compiles (though they do compile, just at first report invalid versions); and if i leave it in the original install place, it reports this: http://codepad.org/XL1neRvT
<emma> daftykins: I restarted X
<MalfermitaKodo> This is the error-message, I get
<balleyne> Zopiac: might want to look at ntfsfix
<daftykins> emma ; heh ok, i figured you didn't want to do that
<emma> not really it's kind of werid like that.
<guntbert> MalfermitaKodo: thats a jaunty repository
<salmon> frostburn, i shoultn't be running a dist upgrade, i never told my comp i wanted to :[ last time i tried to upgrade to 8.10 it failed horribly so i have just been waiting on the new one. so im screwed right?
<Zopiac> balleyne ?
<guntbert> !jaunty > MalfermitaKodo
<jrib> MalfermitaKodo: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<ubottu> MalfermitaKodo, please see my private message
<Magilum> Is there any way to change how gnome renders links? I have a dark theme, and as such the dark blue is unreadable.
<NDS|Brandon> ERm...
<NDS|Brandon> I think my CD rom is dead
<NDS|Brandon> :|
<MalfermitaKodo> jrib: ty!
<frostburn> salmon, unsure.  if an upgrade ever goes bad, i just blow away every partition other than /home and rebuild
<NDS|Brandon> It waswnt booting, so I tried installing in Windows, it says it cant acces the CD
<jrib> cyanide: still there?
<cyanide> jrib: yes :)
<jrib> cyanide: pastebinning?
<nigtv> i cannot get this to work
<nigtv> ill try it later
<nigtv> bye
<NDS|Brandon> It waswnt booting, so I tried installing in Windows, it says it cant acces the CD
<cyanide> jrib: how do I do that?
<jgood> Hey guys, came here a few days ago about installation problems, never got it solved hoping maybe to get it this time
<balleyne> Zopiac: you're having trouble mounting an NTFS windows partition after doing a hard reset? Using the ntfsfix command, you may be able to get it to mount properly.
<jrib> !pastebin | cyanide
<ubottu> cyanide: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<salmon> frostburn, thats what i did the last time, but i just went back to 8.04 because i had the disc for it. just been waiting on the new distro to come out... rats. if i can't update anything till then will that cause any real issues?
<fish> ok, so what do I need to put in console to convert from avi to mp4 in ffmpeg?
<cyanide> jrib: bash: !pastebin: event not found :(
<jrib> cyanide: read what ubottu said
<Koenigsegg> Is there *no* way to edit screen resolution/monitor settings besides gedit+xorg.conf??
<NDS|Brandon> :| Why wont Ubuntu work :|
<jgood> so what happens, i through my CD into my computer, the startup comes up, i select my language, i select any option and i press enter.... nothing happens, the disk kinda starts to spins but then does nothing and i can use my arrows anymore (it beeps when i do) and i can't do anything else
<Zopiac> balleyne: says ntfsfix command is not found
<Dr_willis_AAO> !find ntfsfix
<ubottu> File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<balleyne> Koenigsegg: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<gajop> Koenigsegg: think xrandr used to do something, or at least display resolution
<NDS|Brandon> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NDS|Brandon> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<_VIM_> jgood: did you check cd for errors first?
<jgood> yes
<gajop>  i'm having trouble with 32bit libstdc++, i don't know where to put it so compiler recognizes it; if i put it in /usr/lib it messes up 64bit compiles (though they do compile, just at first report invalid versions); and if i leave it in the original install place, it reports this: http://codepad.org/XL1neRvT
<jgood> i did an MD5 check
<_VIM_> jgood: did you try burning the cd at a lower speed?
<jgood> i did it at the lowest speed possible
<NDS|Brandon> Same here
<Koenigsegg> balleyne: It ssays my max res is 1024x768. Nvidia X Server settings says 1360x768. But I don't believe that..
<jgood> and i reburnt the iso, which was clean
<NDS|Brandon> Thats my problem
<_VIM_> jgood: have you tried the alternative CD yet?
<balleyne> Zopiac: yeah, you'll need to install ntfsprogs as ubottu mentioned
<jrib> cyanide: do you understand?
<Koenigsegg> gajop: Will check, Thanks
<jgood> by alternative CD do you mean just another copy?
<_VIM_> !alternative > jgood
<ubottu> jgood, please see my private message
<NDS|Brandon> What Kind of system can the Alternative be installedon?
<balleyne> Koenigsegg: ah, yeah, that GUI seems to only work within the limits of xorg.conf I think
<jgood> nope didn't try that.... let me find it real fast
<phox> Koenigsegg: ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt-- will change resolutions, but you probably need to fix modelines for your monitor; the binary nvidia driver generally manages to pull in DDC data correctly.
<fosco_> NDS|Brandon: any system
<Zopiac> balleyne: ok, its installed, but how do I use ntfsfix? I can't just do 'ntfsfix /media/disk/' as it isn't mounted there already
<Dr_willis_AAO> NDS|Brandon,  same as the desktop
<_VIM_> NDS|Brandon: any
<cyanide> jrib: I just did it, I think lol you receive anything
<phox> but that assumes that your xorg.conf is set correctly to use DDC....
<jrib> cyanide: you have to give me the url
<guntbert> NDS|Brandon: all systems,  but it is no live CD
<Dr_willis_AAO> Zopiac,  you DONT use  it on a mounted filesystem use the device /dev/sd## and use sudo
<NDS|Brandon> Yeah
<cyanide> jrib: sorry, first time doing it: x.x http://paste.ubuntu.com/126968/
<NDS|Brandon> Does Ubuntu Support NTFS?
<Dr_willis_AAO> NDS|Brandon,  Yes.
<phox> NDS|Brandon: any distro does.
<jrib> cyanide: I need you to open /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openoffice.sources.list
<phox> NDS|Brandon: ntfs-3g
<jrib> cyanide: I need you to open /etc/apt/sources.list.d/openoffice.sources.list and pastebin the contents
<balleyne> Zopiac: ah, you'll need the device name instead of the mount point. `sudo fdisk -l` will list all the detected devices, you should be able to see which is the NTFS partition you want
<NDS|Brandon> Ok :)
<Koenigsegg> phox: Well, that's the running point, isn't it.. This is my first Ubuntu installation, and then you can probably figure out the rest..
<NDS|Brandon> I might try this trick then
<Kriss3d> uhm i have a little issue with VI.. when i start it to edit a file and press the insert key to edit the file contents.. if i then press the arrow keys to normally move the cursor. it instead prints letters like ADN and such.. what am i doing wrong ? havent been using vi for a very long time
<jrib> Kriss3d: arrow keys in vi?  blasphemy.  You probably want to use "vim-gnome", not the default "vim-tiny"
<jgood> _VIM_, which version of the alt CD should i download? I386 right?
<frostburn> gajop, you can change your libraries in your Makefile before compiling
<Kriss3d> jrgp, then what should i use if not arrow keys ?
<Zopiac> tried ntfsfix /dev/sda4 and it says it doesn't exist
<cyanide> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126969/
<jrib> cyanide: get rid of the quotes
<_VIM_> jgood: is unless you have 64 bit computer, I'd go with i386
<frostburn> Kriss3d, just get the standard vim package
<balleyne> Zopiac: did you use sudo?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Zopiac,   you did use sudo at the front? and perhaps its not sda4
<gajop> frostburn: libraries are fine, when i compile with -m32 option i expect it to search in /usr/lib32 or /lib32 to find the proper lib32 libraries... or the entire idea of having 32bit libraries is pointless
<Zopiac> lol I feel stupid xD thanks, I didn't use sudo
<timothy> i need help finding a video editor that lets me have a video with audio and also have background music playing.
<Dr_willis_AAO> Kriss3d,  FAQ - :) - install the vim-full package
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<Zopiac> wait---nope, nothing
<Kriss3d> Dr_willis_AAO,  thanks
<n8tuserf> Kriss3d -> i  is for insert, not the key marked insert
<frostburn> gajop, you'll probably have to specify to use the lib32 instead, i've never done it before so not sure what the switch may be
<balleyne> Zopiac: nothing as in, same error? (doesn't exist)
<Zopiac> same error
<cyanide> jrib: update worked that time :D
<carol_> Olá
<frostburn> gajop, man gcc =P
<cyanide> jrib: so did the original command I was trying! Thanks a lot :)
<Kriss3d> n8tuserf,  ah that makes sense... though i have already vim installed on this distro..
<Kriss3d> but thanks..
<jrib> cyanide: no problem
<gajop> frostburn: ok... ill try it out then, thanks
<balleyne> Zopiac: hmm, you're sure it's /dev/sda4? fdisk said that's the NTFS partition?
<n8tuserf> Kriss3d -> well then just launch it, vi filename
<_VIM_> Kriss3d: you can type vimtutor in a terminal, if you have 30 minutes to spare...
<Zopiac> balleyne: im guessing you can't say /dev/sda4/, it must be /dev/sda4 ?
<Kriss3d> by the way.. are there any guides to how to have "/etc/init.d/networking start"  and NetworkingManager start automaticly instead of me having to write it myself ? which rc should i edit if any ?
<balleyne> Zopiac: yes, no trailing slash
<timothy> i need help finding a video editor that lets me have a video with audio and also have background music playing.
<Zopiac> all right
<Kriss3d> _VIM_,  thanks ill do that when i got more time
<metalforever> wow... this channel got much more popular... geez
<carol_> Timothy, sorry, but i don't know how could i help you
<snarkster> ive got an issue with ubuntu on a dell optiplex gx260.  the desktop will not finish loading and the keyboard locksup so i cant change to a vterm
<NDS|Brandon> :|
<NDS|Brandon> There
<_VIM_> metalforever: most popular distro! so I would hope so :)
<timothy> carol_: ok thanks.
<NDS|Brandon> Thats my exact issue as well
<Magilum> Is there any way to change how gnome renders links? I have a dark theme, and as such the dark blue is unreadable.
<NDS|Brandon> Snarkster = Exactly my problem
<metalforever> eeek
<metalforever> i remember the 6 version.
<metalforever> s
<jrib> Magilum: I'd guess that's done in the theme
<balleyne> !openmovieeditor | timothy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmovieeditor
<balleyne> !kino | timothy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<metalforever> try kino
<jussi01> !info openmovieeditor
<snarkster> hmmm must be this system as I have 2 such machines identical.
<ubottu> openmovieeditor (source: openmovieeditor): a simple non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20080102-2.1build1.1 (intrepid), package size 324 kB, installed size 856 kB
<metalforever> sudo apt-get intall kino
<jussi01> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<jussi01> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<balleyne> lol thanks jussi01
<jussi01> ;)
<carol_> Someone want talk with me?
<NDS|Brandon> Snarkster its not
<_VIM_> of course ubottu's master gets it right ;)
<metalforever> sure.
<carol_> i'm brasilian
<NDS|Brandon> My machine does it too
<timothy> balleyne: i've tried kino, pitivi, open movie editor, avimedux, and kdenlove
<metalforever> try cinelerra
<metalforever> the spelling probably isnt right on that
<timothy> metalforever: i've tried that too.
<metalforever> and.. whats the problem.
<frostburn> Magilum, you can change your gnome-terminal color scheme under edit > profile pref > color
<NDS|Brandon> Snarkster
<NDS|Brandon> Try the alternative
<snarkster> ok well im going to forums to try and find out some info...
<timothy> metalforever: its horrid.
<snarkster> see ya
<metalforever> well
<metalforever> i cant help you there
<metalforever> i thought cinelerra had a lot of options
<NDS|Brandon> and type in IRQPOLL ALL_GENERIC_IDE=1
<metalforever> try wine if you're that bothered.
<timothy> is there any program like windows movie maker
<metalforever> try wine
<metalforever> and yes, if you know how to use them.
<NDS|Brandon> Wine is its own worst enemy
<metalforever> give each one a chance, hm?
<metalforever> brandon- homebrew?
<metalforever> last i checked, nds's couldnt enter irc any other way.
<diesel> I noticed that I have cups and cupsys installed?  What is the difference?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info cupssys
<ubottu> Package cupssys does not exist in intrepid
<fsufitch> hi. i need some help. it would appear that the nvidia driver is broken on my computer. whenever i boot while using it, ubuntu freezes when i get to X actually being launched
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info cupsys
<ubottu> cupsys (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-2ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 56 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Dr_willis_AAO> diesel,  nothing it seems :) they point to same package.
<daftykins> i really hate the lack of customization in Rhythmnbox, i just want to change the text size so i can see more on-screen yet there seems to be no way to do it
<alexei> hi, after moving the root partition to a new bigger disk I dont see the graphical boot progress bar anymore. Any idea why?
<metalforever> i dont use nvidia... cant help you
<metalforever> did you use ubuntu's proprietary driver install?
<fsufitch> metalforever, yes
<metalforever> next time, dont.
<metalforever> the radeon hd installer doesnt work either.
<davidstri> Does anyone know how to resize the window for kdenlive?
<daftykins> fsufitch, try reinstalling nvidia-glx-177
<davidstri> The window is too big for my screen
<fsufitch> metalforever, well gee thanks, and not use any of my video card either, i assume? It worked properly until today
<metalforever> well no
<fsufitch> daftykins, 177 didn't work before, so i was using 173
<metalforever> you need to install the drivers using the installer on the nvidia website.
<daftykins> reinstall that then.
<fsufitch> daftykins, i tried. same problem.
<metalforever> or use open source drivers
<metalforever> it isnt my fault its broken
<daftykins> did you purge the package properly and force it to redownload fsufitch  ?
<skinny__> hi , i have problem to install skype
<fsufitch> metalforever, the open source drivers arent good enough (yet), and i know it's not your fault.
<fsufitch> daftykins, i tried remove and reinstall, but i'll do a purge now
<metalforever> install off the website
<metalforever> it might be a source install.. im not sure.
<skinny__> could somebody help me ??
<metalforever> probably not.. its proprietary.
<daftykins> fsufitch, "apt-get clean" as well to remove it from the apt cache
<metalforever> should be very easy to do
<metalforever> download to your desktop
<sparklejess> skinny__: what have you tried already?
<_VIM_> !skype | skinny__ (have you looked here?)...
<ubottu> skinny__ (have you looked here?)...: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<metalforever> right click, go to properties or what have you
<fsufitch> metalforever, i'll try that if purge/reinstall doesnt work
<metalforever> choose the checkbox that says can boot this file, or similar
<metalforever> i dont know the specifics
<metalforever> open terminal
<metalforever> cd Desktop
<jgood> what does the wubi installer do? how does it transform windows into linux?
<DasEi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Magilum> jrib: How can I edit that?
<metalforever> sudo  ./filenamehere
<skinny__> the problem is i have AMD processor and the installer is only for intel processor i think
<DasEi> jgood: it performs 'alright' but is only recommended for testing I believe
<Dr_willis_AAO> jgood,  it installs to a file on the windows sytem and boots that file basically
<metalforever> geez, well i have amd and i can tell you you can get skype working with it
<jgood> DasEi, yea, i was looking at it trying to figure out what it is like... i guess if your not tech savey it is easy to double click something then to partition and dual boot or something
<metalforever> i cant tell you how though, sorry.
<CrocoJet> how can I remove program "firestarter" to do not load at boot ?
<_Whipper__> its not the processor :)
<metalforever> go to services in the admin menu?
<metalforever> or system monitor
<metalforever> one of those has the ability to change startup programs.
<CrocoJet> metalforever, not showing at services
<metalforever> i dont know, i dont use ubuntu.
<CrocoJet> ok
<_VIM_> jgood: if you need windows that badly it's better to install Ubuntu normally, then just get VirtualBox or Vmware (assuming you have a Windows CD/.iso file) that way you can use windows when you're on ubuntu...
<cjae> what is the command to rebuild kde's window decorator again
<DasEi> jgood: as said above it nstalls like an app in win and is not a native linux
<_Whipper__> sudo is quite useful command..
<DasEi> !dualboot | jgood
<ubottu> jgood: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dotblank> _Whipper__: its soo much better then windows UAC
<cjae> sudo dpkg -reconfigure -kwin-decorator or something like that
<n8tuserf> CrocoJet -> you can de-install your firestarter if you wish
<davidstri> Whipper: My windows won't fit my moniter. Do you know how to change my windows sizes?
<metalforever> found it
<metalforever> preferences >
<CrocoJet> n8tuserf, was thinking ... that
<metalforever> sessions
<Kriss3d> _VIM_,  I can strongly recommend installing ubuntu via WUBI instead for people who want easy installs
<metalforever> ;)
<jgood> yea, i wasn't planning on using the wubi, just waiting for the alt CD to finish and browsing the site...
<_Whipper__> get rid of that win s**t :)
<DasEi> !resolution | davidstri
<ubottu> davidstri: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_VIM_> Kriss3d: well I don't
<AakashPatel> anyone installed ubuntu on thier macbook pro?
<jimdb_> State of Colorado office of technology says that firefox is insecure and that only ie6 is safe.
<_VIM_> :)
<metalforever> oh boy
<Kriss3d> it makes alot of things very easy
<dotblank> jimdb_: says slashdot
<_VIM_> easy != stable
<sparklejess> skinny__: yep, I'm pretty sure it works on all processor types.  Have you downloaded the .deb file from the skype website?
<sebsebseb>  
<dotblank> jimdb_: the page is down now
<jimdb_> True
<metalforever> fock.
<DasEi> jgood: for a first taste, the dektop-cd is live-able with no changes to your pc, dualboot the most common way
<metalforever> this is why i hate installing linux
<_Whipper__> im using Caos on my Acer lap-top, and it runs like a dream :) even with nVidia chipset and all :)
<metalforever> brb while i get a screwdriver
<kindofabuzz> has anyone done a "do-release-upgrade -d" to upgrade to jaunty alpha5? what were your results?
<metalforever> my cd drive doesnt open when you mess up the bootloader.
 * n8tuserf hands a sledgehammer to metalforever 
<metalforever> it has to be unplugged on the inside on startup
<metalforever> and you need to plug it in while its running
<metalforever> hang on.
<dotblank> _Whipper__: The wireless card is super sensitive and seems to support injection, additionally it runs about 3x faster then windows
<kindofabuzz> umm there is a lttle hole you stick a paper clip in to open a cd tray
<horndog> CrocoJet, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542756
<GeffIsLegend> can someone help me uninstalling ubuntu and reinstalling windows?
<jgood> guess wubi has its purpose... i kinda want to install it just to see what exactly it does, because how do you get windows to function like a taste of linux?
<metalforever> right
<metalforever> except it doesnt open
<metalforever> tried that .
<dotblank> GeffIsLegend: :(
<jgood> GefflsLegend, do you have xp discs?
<jgood> or windows discs?
<metalforever> Geff, insert windows cd.
<DasEi> GeffIsLegend: #windows is tere, too
<GeffIsLegend> i have windows vista yes
<cjae> sudo dpkg -reconfigure -kde-window-mamager or something like that
<dotblank> I bet windows is harder to install now
<cjae> -m+n
<sparklejess> skinny__: there are people on ubuntuforums talking about problems with AMD 64, is that what you're running?
<GeffIsLegend> but when i try to boot from cd it doesnt work, it just loads in ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> GeffIsLegend, stick the cd in and follow directions, just like installing linux
<_Whipper__> dotb: yep, u can fight til the end with ubuntu & nvidia :P
<jgood> when installing linux did you partition or delete windows?
<_VIM_> jgood: windows is so closed sourced, it's very hard to get it to 'function like a taste of linux' as you put it. Wubi would be the closest thing to that...
<GeffIsLegend> pretty sure its deleted lol
<DasEi> GeffIsLegend: #windows is tere, too;;; check your bios to boot from cd
<kindofabuzz> nice
<dotblank> GeffIsLegend: This a issue with your bios not booting from the cdrom drive first
<jgood> yea what they all say
<kindofabuzz> why do you want windows back, linux has everything you need and more, for free!
<_Whipper__> DONT install Windows if u have Lin on your machinae
<GeffIsLegend> oo ok so go to bios options and select boot from cdi n there?
<n1gh7m4r3> ive installed a theme (mac 4 linux) with epidermis on ubunto 8.10 and when i go to themes it says this theme will not look right because gtk + theme engine is not installed
<_Whipper__> youll get in So much troble..
<jgood> _VIM_ yea thats why i'm wondering how the wubi works.... because windows is so far away from linux i don't get how you can sample linux without at least VM'ing or dualbooting
<skinny__> sparklejess , yes i got amd 64x2
<dotblank> _Whipper__: why not? it will still work well except ubuntu
<GeffIsLegend> wouldnt the windows cd just reformat my whole pc anyways and it partitions?
<jgood> GeffisLengend, depending on your BOIS you will have to select your start up order
<GeffIsLegend> oh ok
<jgood> and then just put CD drive first....
<scootie> hi
<GeffIsLegend> okay will do
<dotblank> GeffIsLegend: that is your choice. but it will overwrite the boot loader
<DasEi> GeffIsLegend: #windows is there, too, and yes it does
<sparklejess> skinny__: what version of linux are you using?
<_Whipper__> dot: yeah, if u part. it all over, and Dont use lin anymore
<GeffIsLegend> okay thanks , im going to go look at something then ill be right back fellas :]
<jgood> have fun XD
<skinny__> sparklejess , i use ubuntustudio 8.10
<vladdY> how do I install mono on ubuntu server, apt-get install mono is not working?
<_Whipper__> u CAN put windows in Linux-based machine, but then u really want to know what the f**k r u doing :)
<_VIM_> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<_VIM_> hmmm
<sparklejess> skinny__: When you run it from the applications menu, does it give you a particular error message?
<scootie> i need to do a backup of a partition, preferably to a dvd or two. paragon hard drive manager 2009 didn't work. i'm running off the ubuntu 8.1 install cd in livecd mode. any suggestions?
<dotblank> !mono-common
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono-common
<dlmarti> I thought the general consensus was to get rid of mono?
<jgood> scootie have you tried magic?
<_Whipper__> Rsync
<dotblank> mono-common is the package name though
<kindofabuzz> scootie, Clonezilla
<vladdY> why would you get rid of mono
<dlmarti> why would you want it?
<vladdY> im switching my custoemrs from windows to linux, our app is c#.net
<kindofabuzz> scootie, well you have to backup to a hard drive somewhere locally or on a network, but then you could burn to dvd
<vladdY> so they can run c# on ubuntu-server
<sparklejess> skinny__: I don't have experience with this personally, but there's a workaround linked here:
<Flynsarmy> How do i change my own password from the terminal?
<dlmarti> vladdY That is probably a good reason, the only one I've heard
<fosco_> Flynsarmy: passwd user
<Dreamglider> i'm trying to salvaga a disk with testdisk,  i had ubuntu and windows installed, now in testdisk at asks men what type of partition table was: Intel/pc partition, EFI GPT part, Apple part, Non part, Sun part or xbox part. which is it ?
<dotblank> vladdY: sudo apt-get install mono-common
<christian_> hello people i have a problem with my ubuntu 8.10 Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic X86_64. The first problem is npviewer.bin uses many resources. Any solution?
<vladdY> mono is one of the best thing to happened to linux, coming from windows guy that's slowly learning linux
<dlmarti> I just never liked #.net
<scootie> kindofabuzz: that should work. thanks
<jgood> while i'm still waiting for my alt CD to download and i have time to kill, anybody have a linux/ubuntu 101 page that i could read over....
<sparklejess> skinny__: http://macprolinux.blogspot.com/2007/10/skype-on-64-bit-gutsy.html (It's gutsy-specific, but there's a good chance it'll work with intrepid too.)
<HoNgOuRu> I have accidentally deleted /usr/lib32, what consequencys will I face now???????
<dotblank> Dreamglider: probally intel or dos
<vladdY> i worked as java programmer but c# > java in every way
<metalforever> THERE we go.
<HoNgOuRu> I have accidentally deleted /usr/lib32, what consequencys will I face now???????
<kindofabuzz> scootie, yeah i love Clonezilla, i just backed up all my partitons to a samba share, works perfectly
<vladdY> ok, looks like mono-common works, thanks
<dotblank> HoNgOuRu: umm...
<_Whipper__> more beer..
<liminal> hi
<_Whipper__> eyes hurt.. too much vector-graphs..
<dlmarti> HoNgOuRu, the packages that depends on it will not work, try to reinstall that package.  Sorry I'm not that familiar with non-rpm installs so I don't know the commands off the top of my head
<HoNgOuRu> I also have /usr/lib64
<sam555> Does ubuntu come with Samba?
<liminal> yesturday my sound stopped working and i have no idea why
<dean> sam555: yes
<metalforever> you can tell i skimped on parts when i built this
<HoNgOuRu> oh, ok
<dean> sam555: if not you can install it
<LjL> sam555: uhm i don't think it's installed by default, but it's definitely in the repositories and can be enabled/installed very easily
<sam555> dean: thanks!
<liminal> everything seems to be functioning,  justno sound
<skinny__> sparklejess , thank you dude I fixed the problem right now , im from italy i tried to ask in italian ubuntu support but nobody could help me.. thanks again !!! :)
<LjL> !samba > sam555    (sam555, see the private message from ubottu)
<_VIM_> _Whipper__: what do you use to create the vector-graphs?
<Gnea> sam555: not by default, but it's there to be installed
<DasEi> !samba | sam555
<dean> !samba
<ubottu> sam555: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<liminal> anyone have any ideas on what i can test for?
<HoNgOuRu> but is there any wat dlmarti to install back again all the packages that use that directory?
<dean> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<HoNgOuRu> "any way"
<dean> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Whipper__> VIM: it depends.. Inkscape or XaraXtreme..
<dotblank> HoNgOuRu: sudo apt-get remove lib32gcc1 && sudo apt-get install lib32gcc1
<HoNgOuRu> ok, thanks dotblank
<metalforever> does anyone here know whether arch has decent usb wireless support (i know this is a ubuntu channel0)
<vladdY> wow mono-common installed mono 1.0 (crap version)
<_VIM_> _Whipper__: ok ty ill try xaraxtreme, already have inkscape (i like inkscape too) but just kinda wanting to see what else is out there :)
<metalforever> but im on ubuntu on the laptop, thanks.  (8.04)
<metalforever> also
<metalforever> anyone here have creative ideas on what to do with about 30 ubuntu 8.10 cds.
<kindofabuzz> give them to people
<jgood> microwave
<metalforever> like.. the official ones.
<_Whipper__> VIM: its not so different.. suits for different purpose better.. or something.. i use what i feel like :)
<dotblank> metalforever: give them to librarians
<dean> metalforever: how did you get cannonical to mail you 30 ubuntu cds
<metalforever> they were supposed to be for a speech, but they came like.. 3 days late.
<metalforever> .
<deinspanjer> I'm trying to install VMware tools on an ubuntu VM, but the install package is warning me that the kernel I currently have was compiled with gcc 4.2.3 instead of 4.2.4.  Will I need to compile my own kernel to get around this error or might there be another kernel-image I could apt-get that is compiled with 4.2.4?
<krepo> givi them to me
<kindofabuzz> metalforever, put them in random mailboxes in your neighborhood
<Frauq> SeLamun Aleyküm . hi.
<metalforever> im good like that.
<jgood> metalforever, see if your local high school/kids in the high school want them?
<LjL> HoNgOuRu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install $(dpkg -S /usr/lib | tr "," " " | sed 's/:.*//g')
<metalforever> that might work
<metalforever> you think people would take them at a punk show?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<metalforever> mmn
<metalforever> awesome
<krepo> trt
<kindofabuzz> tell them all about linux, convert them!
<jgood> metalforever, i know at least at my high school if somebody was handing out linux discs i know about 50 people that'd want one
<dean> anyone know what I can do with 2 official ubuntu 7.10 cds and a bunch of unofficial ubuntu cds of various versions
<kindofabuzz> dean, garbage =)
<Dr_willis_AAO> Put them in a box at the local library
<dotblank> metalforever: give them out at any programing class
<metalforever> well.. i need to get rid of them because of 9.04
<jgood> same thing that i suggested to metalforever
<metalforever> well
<metalforever> unfortunately, my school lacks those
<mrwes> Dr_willis_AAO, with a copy of the ubuntu pocket guide
<metalforever> they do have one, but i tried to get in there 3 years in a row, and it got axed every time from lack of interest.
<krepo> probam sisaj kurac
<kindofabuzz> anyone try an intrepid to jaunty upgrade yet? what were your results?
<krepo> hohohoh
<dean> I did
<_Whipper__> anyone know here what to do with a usb-flash loaded with DSL-N ?-)
<LjL> krepo: English please
<dotblank> metalforever: library is best bet
<krepo> sorry
<metalforever> i have.... AP Calculus, photography, economics and 9th grade science
<metalforever> nah
<Dr_willis_AAO> mrwes,  and 'hot babes of linux' calenders!
<metalforever> library here is full of...nevermind.
<mrwes> Dr_willis_AAO, including Oolga :)
<dotblank> Dr_willis_AAO: its missing 9/12 months!
<HoNgOuRu> LjL it gave me an error, "adobe-flash plugin not found...something like that"
<metalforever> think if they were slightly outdated, people would want them once i get to carnegie mellon?
<krepo> thats normal
<metalforever> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LjL> HoNgOuRu: can you give the exact error?
<metalforever> ^
<dotblank> metalforever: they are still valuable because I guarantee there will be issues during the immediate release of jaunty
<dean> too bad 8.10 isn't LTS
<kindofabuzz> i agree
<krepo> does anybody know some free sign cutting program for ubuntu?
<metalforever> awesome.
<metalforever> thank you.
<dotblank> dean: IMO 8.04 was a better release
<kindofabuzz> no way
<LinMint-Cholo> Hey if you can view ur splash w/ the command sudo usplash -c, how can u view the lock-dialog?
<christian_> hello people i have a problem with my ubuntu 8.10 Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic X86_64. The first problem is npviewer.bin uses many resources. Any solution?
<christian_> hello people i have a problem with my ubuntu 8.10 Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic X86_64. The first problem is npviewer.bin uses many resources. Any solution? help me please!?
<_VIM_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dean> by locking your screen
<_Whipper__> flood
<kindofabuzz> is it possible to convert ext3 to ext4? yes i know i need the .28 kernel
<LinMint-Cholo> dean: ha... ha.
<jgood> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ChrisW> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on a laptop, but it only shows 800x600 and 640x480 as possible resolutions... this is a much higher resolution screen, so how do I fix it?
<darktemplar> hi guys ... im new tu ubuntu (linux) and i was wandering if u know a free piano simulator?
<dean> kindoefabuzz: yes
<LinMint-Cholo> no i mean without actually locking it
<Poscaenium> it is possible to convert ext3 to ext4 ...
<jgood> ChrisW, do you have the driver installed properly
<vijay> does any one know how can i fix the font issue with wine install
<dux0r> how is babby formed?
<dean> kindofabuzz: edit fstab and then enable extents
<kindofabuzz> dean, cool. did you say you did a intrepid to jaunty upgrade?
<dean> yes I did
<krepo> sign cutting?
<dean> kindofabuzz: I am running jaunty now
<kindofabuzz> everything ok, as far as an alpha is concerned?
<dotblank> Poscaenium: ext3 is forward compatable
<dean> kindofabuzz: everything seems to work
<kindofabuzz> right on, gonna try it now
<HoNgOuRu> E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin LjL
<ChrisW> jgood: dunno, how would I check?
<dotblank> !adobe-flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kindofabuzz> dean, did you do a do-release? or use the cd?
<krepo> nabijem vas na kurac good night
<LjL> HoNgOuRu: then try with    sudo apt-get -m --reinstall install $(dpkg -S /usr/lib | tr "," " " | sed 's/:.*//g')
<ChrisW> I just installed from the CD, wouldn't that pick the right driver?
<jgood> ChrisW, no, there are to many thousands of drivers.....
<_Whipper__> im running in this desktop.. umm.. ubuntu studio.. kub, edu.. and some pretty weird other stuff :) and running like a moose ;)
<dotblank> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dean> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jgood> ChrisW, check your laptops manufactors site, they usually have a list of all your drives, and then download the graphics one
 * _Whipper__ slaps krepo with an russian trout :)
<jgood> ChrisW, since you are running linux you'll need something to convert or run .exe's
<dotblank> jgood: usually thats only for windows
<ChrisW> jgood: well, how do I find out which one I need and how do I install it?
<Kriss3d> hmm what could be the cause of me not being able to configure the clock to show 24 hour at all ?
<dean> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<LjL> HoNgOuRu: oh hell wait a second. when i said /usr/lib there i didn't actually mean /usr/lib
<HoNgOuRu> LjL: the same error
<dean> to convert ext3 to ext4 enable extents
<LjL> HoNgOuRu: i meant whatever directory you actually want to restore files to
<ChrisW> huh? how is a .exe going to help me get drivers on linux?
<DasE1> Kriss3d: right-click it, set preferences ?
<jgood> ChrisW, on linux i don't know how to install, i'm working on my linux install right now... give me a week and i'll know, or try getting someone else to help XD
<HoNgOuRu> oh, ok
<daejones> is there anyway to connect the terminal to a keyboard shortcut?
<dotblank> ChrisW: good question it won't
<HoNgOuRu> I'll change it so
<dean>   tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index $DEV
<dean>   fsck -pf $DEV
<DasE1> ChrisW: more details? see:
<jgood> hey, i'm still windows based here..... i'm working on this turnover to linux still
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: some dell drivers come in an exe and need extracting with cabextract
<HoNgOuRu> ok, it installed a package
<Kriss3d> DasE1, well rightclicking the clock gives various menu options.. none of which include options to switch to 24 hour
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<DVS01> www.dvs01.net/pics/timessquare-crash.jpg <-- took today during lunch. lmao
<DasE1> ﻿ubottu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help, ChrisW
<_Whipper__> jgood: cd in, and install :)
<ChrisW> DasE1: what details are you after?
<Kriss3d> jgood,  with wine you can even run WoW if you like
<DasE1> ChrisW: your quest concerning *.exe
<ChrisW> DasE1: I wasn't asking about that
<Kriss3d> provided you edit the a wow config file.. and have apropriate gfx driers
<dotblank> DasE1: ChrisW his question was installing drivers and was told to look for drivers from manufacture and use wine if they are exes
<jgood> Kris3d, if i played ComputerCrack i would kill myself
<dotblank> DasE1: ChrisW Wich will not work in linux
<ChrisW> okay, so how do I find out what display drivers I need for a Hi-GRade M760S laptop?
<Kriss3d> jgood,  well im on it.. actually only a serious decision and my passion for learning linux keeps it down
<emil> hi
<Kriss3d> hi
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: lspci | grep -i vga
<sebsebseb> emil: hi
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: will identify the video chip, you can use that to websearch wwith
<dotblank> !paste | ChrisW
<ubottu> ChrisW: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Whipper__> sh*t.. my lap-top just got hot :P
<emil> Can anyone help me? I have a problem with NX Free, when I log in to another computer I have different keyboard layout on that computer :|
<AshKyd> Hi all. php5-cli is segfaulting on my code. Could someone help me out debugging please?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: that command will output a single line
#ubuntu 2009-03-06
<austin> I'm running a ubuntu server and would like to incorperate a forum into my website....can anyone help?
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: SiS 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<dotblank> ChrisW: you can use pastebin and paste multiple lines
<darktemplar> did u tried synaptic package manager .. it worked 4 me with nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> AshKyd: check system logs for some clues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<fsufitch> hi. i need some help. when i booted my computer a couple hours ago, X always hanged when it was to start. removing the restricted nvidia drivers made it run again, but now i can't get the drivers to work again. anyone got ideas?
<_Whipper__> How do u reboot, if u dont know the root password, and have lost even your own? and no touching the power-button :)?
<jgood> _VIM_, alt CD download and burned, putting it in the machine now
<Scunizi> I'm trying to access a shared folder (~/Desktop) however when I try and it asks me for the user name and password the error is "The credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials".  How do I fix this?
<NDS|Brandon> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dotblank> ChrisW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967
<jrib> _Whipper__: you can reboot from the gdm screen
<dotblank> ChrisW: seems you arn't alone
<kane77> hi, on my laptop I tried to enable magnifier in compizconfig and it said it needs to enable mouse polling so I enabled that and that restarted X.. now I cannot login.. it logs me in but restarts x, how do I disable compiz (or compiz) from command line? can anyone help me? I need my laptop functional ;)
<_Whipper__> jrib: nope, disabled :)
<jrib> _Whipper__: why are you in this sitation?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=3
<jrib> situation even
<AshKyd> ActionParsnip: It’s running on the command line, not via a web server so I don’t think it actually is logging. I’ll see if I can make it verbose, otherwise I’ll run it through Lighttpd. Cheers. :)
<_Whipper__> jrib: im not, just getting to know u guys and your skills :)
<darktemplar> did any of you played left 4 dead on ubuntu amd64??
<jrib> _Whipper__: ... so how would you?
<dotblank> kane77: "rm ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/*"
<_Whipper__> kane77: install, or try some work-around.. depends on your machinae..
<kane77> dotblank, thank you I will try that
<_VIM_> _Whipper__: you didnt tell me xara xtreme isn't free! :P :P :P   bah!
<Pollywog> Lyx is not working for me in Hardy though it does in Intrepid.  Has anyone else seen the same ?
<_Whipper__> jrib: ill answer u in a bit, if anyone else doesnt :)
<dotblank> kane77: if you can't get to gdm you may have to modify your xorg.conf file
<fsufitch> hi. i need some help. when i booted my computer a couple hours ago, X always hanged when it was to start. removing the restricted nvidia drivers made it run again, but now i can't get the drivers to work again. anyone got ideas?
<_Whipper__> VIM: it certainly IS free
<SineDeviance> i want to record from the line-in on my soundcard. i'd like to record directly to .ogg if possiblke
<SineDeviance> whats a good app to use for this?
<_VIM_> _Whipper__: hmmm it's not in the repos so i went to their site and its only Trial
<NDS|Brandon> :/
<NDS|Brandon> Is this legal? https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login
<_VIM_> _Whipper__: unless im spelling it wrong?
<sebsebseb> ok so a guys wireless didn't work in Ubuntu,   but on the Mandriva Live CD it did just like that.  so  why not in Ubuntu?
<_Whipper__> VIM: nope, its FREEWARE, aka libertas.. something :)
<kane77> dotblank, I get to login screen, but when I login for a while it shows desktop (about 2 sec) but then displays black screen with pointer and restarts
<DasE1> SineDeviance: audacity is good for ripping, and there are several converters, not sure ogg<> audac.
<ubuntu_> aaa
<dotblank> kane77: ok then the command i gave you might work
<ActionParsnip> SineDeviance: sound-recorder
<SineDeviance> DasE1, i didnt say i wanted to rip, i said i want to RECORD :D
<ActionParsnip> !info sound-recorder
<ubottu> sound-recorder (source: sound-recorder): Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.06-7 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<_Whipper__> VIM: ill check that again..
<SineDeviance> ActionParsnip, thanks
<_VIM_> ActionParsnip: do you sleep? you're more active than ubottu hehe
<dotblank> kane77: if that doesn't work try "rm -r ~.gconf/*"
<NDS|Brandon> :| I cant get Ubuntu Working
<NDS|Brandon> Ive tried liek everything
<hacker_kid> is there a program to print to an image like a jpeg?
<dotblank> hacker_kid: yes
<hacker_kid> dotblank, got the name for me?
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: from 1am til 7am then 4pm til 6pm
<dotblank> hacker_kid: its already installed and it can save as pdf.
<kane77> dotblank, thanks I've been able to get in now :)
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: i kinda catnaap than a big sleep
<hacker_kid> dotblank, i need to save as an image, jpeg is prefered
<_VIM_> sounds like my schedule ActionParsnip :)
<NDS|Brandon> fuuuuuu
<FFighter> hello
<NDS|Brandon> Ubuntu Hates me :\
<SineDeviance> ActionParsnip, exactly what i was looking for, thanks a bunch!
<FFighter> how do I get the java plugin working in FF under Ubuntu 8.10?
<sprinkmeier_> hacker_kid, just about anything that will display it (eog, ff, gimp, ....) should be able to print it.
<FFighter> what package should I install?
<FFighter> any ideas?
<hacker_kid> sprinkmeier_, thats not what im saying, if i hit print in an application i can choose "Print to File" to save as a pdf or postscript. i need to save as a jpeg
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: mandriva is a different distro and uses rpm instead of deb so its different. there will be different apps and packages on the cd so it may just drop in for some drivers but not others
<emil> @FFighter hi
<_VIM_> FFighter: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-exras should do it.
<LaNCeloT_RW> [LinMint-Cholo]: pvt msgs
<_VIM_> oops forgot install*
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah that's basically what I thought
<FFighter> _VIM_, thanks!
<sprinkmeier_> hacker_kid, ok... misunderstood question. Save as  PDF, then chain pdftoppm and ppmtojpeg together
<dotblank> hacker_kid: "convert in.pdf out.jpg" will work
<killme101> hello. can someone help me with a problem with X that has me stumped?
<hacker_kid> dotblank, ty
<_Whipper__> now i no the reason for my lap-top over-heating.. continuesly searching for wireless network.. how the f**k i missed that..
<dux0r> man, firefox crashes assloads in ubuntu
<dux0r> =/
<Dr_willis_AAO> i never have firefox crashes here...
<_VIM_> Opera ftw
<ActionParsnip> !ask | killme101
<dux0r> wonder what im doin wrong =/
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: +1 for opera
<sebsebseb> dux0r: indeed  it can do I get problems to
<sebsebseb> dux0r: Ubuntu's version is also not offical
<Scunizi> I'm trying to install ebox but there is an unmet dependancy and suggests checking to make sure all the repos are checked.. (libapache-authcookie-perl). all but backports, proposed and partner are checked.. what's up with this?
<sebsebseb> dux0r: how much RAM you got?
<dux0r> 1gig i think
<sebsebseb> dux0r: ok same here, and that's our issue I think
<ubottu> killme101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> dux0r: Firefox can memory leak and even be bad on 2GB at times
<_VIM_> ActionParsnip: yeah only a few java bugs in opera such as Googles Notebook buttons no workie, but else it's great
<keres> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<weah> ??
<keres> anyone know how to mount an hfs partition?
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: shame everyone is firefox brainwashed
<weah> bb
<_VIM_> yep
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: what do you like better?
<_Whipper__> Gparted
<_VIM_> ActionParsnip: it doesnt help that FF is default in Ubuntu
<sprinkmeier_> dux0r, FF plugins can also cause problems (memory leaks etc).
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: opera
<dux0r> opera should advertise more
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: not in kubuntu, its konqueror there
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: ah.. yea.. I like opera too..
<_VIM_> yeah
<sebsebseb> dux0r: yes you can run Opera in Ubuntu, as well as other nice browsers
<dux0r> yeah, i mostly use opera
<ActionParsnip> _VIM_: and if you do install it it pulls in a tonne of gnome fluff
<dotblank> Firefox is fine, have no issues with it
<sprinkmeier_> sebastien, never had links crash on me....
<_Whipper__> im running Opera on my N96, and its way better than anything else ive tried..
<Scunizi> anyone know why there are unmet dependancies when using synaptic to install ebox?
<cabl3n3k3> I've encountered more security flaws in Opera than Firefox in my own experience.
<sebsebseb> dux0r: Galeon, Epiphany (sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser or you get some game)  and  Konqueror are all worth having.   maybe even dilo for that matter as well
<ChrisW> hmm, okay, so some manual hacking of xorg.conf and I have some sane monitor res's (*why* do I need to do this?!)
<sebsebseb> sprinkmeier_: heh yeah, but that's text only.  oh and you know about  Links as well?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Scunizi,  last i heard - ebox was broken on ubuntu for some reason
<ChrisW> now, I have wifi problems
<dux0r> i think i tried konqueror years ago
<killme101> so today i booted to see X not working at all (after the ubuntu load bar thing, just black). in recovery mode i told it to fix X and it disabled my restricted nvidia drivers and it worked. then, i wanted to reenable the drivers. they didn't show at all in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, so i just apt-get installed nvidia-glx-173 (the one i was using before this  happened). now X won't start at all, saying the configuration is wrong, and o
<Scunizi> Dr_willis_AAO: figures.. even swat doesn't work for me
<sprinkmeier_> sebastien, text only? that's what aalib is for...
<_Whipper__> <cabl3n3k:such as?
<killme101> only gives me a tty instead. does anyone know a way to fix this? if not, i'm  seriously considering back to windows for good because of crap like this happening way too often.
<dotblank> Scunizi: it means that you may have to update your package lists or make sure you have all repository. if you can't find it that way try google
<ChrisW> seems to connect fine when I provide the wep key as requested, but I don't appear to actually be able to use the connection
<sebsebseb> dux0r: ah yes and then Seamonkey :)   Mozilla Suite was a marketting failure, so along comes Firefox,  but for those that liked the Mozilla Suite which is no longer suppourted, they can use Seamonkey
<killme101> (sorry, i got cut off by irssi)
<ChrisW> not even a ping to the gateway
<sebsebseb> dux0r: the code lived in by the community as Seamonkey
<ChrisW> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> lived on
<ActionParsnip> killme101: is yur card supported by the 173?
<killme101> ActionParsnip: since it worked for a few months until today using 173, i would think it is
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: did you select the right type of WEP, 64bit or 128bit WEP etc
<sebsebseb> dux0r: and  Mozilla Suite only existed since  IE nearly killed Netscape etc etc, but this is all off topic
<ActionParsnip> killme101: ok cool
<killme101> ActionParsnip: this wasn't even after an update or anything
<ActionParsnip> killme101: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart x server
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: yep, that bti seems fine, the connection shows just fine in the bar at the top of the screen
<lakotajames> can someone help me get the headtracking plugin for compiz to work?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: can you access your routers config page ok?
<ChrisW> I even have an ip address according to ifconfig
<killme101> ActionParsnip: i did, and that's what gave me the completely screwed up xorg.conf
<dotblank> lakotajames: you are still looking for an answer?
<ActionParsnip> lakotajames: i'd ask in #compiz its more specific
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: nope, can't even ping it
<lakotajames> dotblank: yep/
<ChrisW> "it" being 192.168.1.1...
<ActionParsnip> ChrisWhow about if you set a manual ip appropriate for your LAN?
<lakotajames> ActionParsnop: ok, thanks
<keres> is /dev/sdb2	/media/mac	hfs force 0 0 the proper way to force mount an hfs partition?
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: the ip it has *is* an appropriate ip for my LAN
<ChrisW> so I don't see how manually setting it will help...
<Scunizi> should your own files and directories in /home show permissions of 777?
<sprinkmeier_> keres, 'forcing' is never the proper way to do anything :-( but that line in /etc/fstab should work
<killme101> ActionParsnip: it doesn't even mention my graphics card. all that it does is is has a device of identifier "Device0", VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation", and Driver "nvidia"
<jrib> Scunizi: no
<keres> sprinkmeier_: doesnt :(
<dotblank> ChrisW: can you pst the output of ifconfig -a, lspci, iwconfig, netstat -rn, cat /etc/resolv.conf to pastebin?
<Scunizi> jrib: what should they be?
<jrib> Scunizi: depends on the file
<ChrisW> dotblank: not easilly: I have no nework connection :-(
<dotblank> ChrisW: ouch
<_Whipper__> 177.3 driver should work nVidia i ment..
<ChrisW> well d'uh, that's what IU'm trying to fix ;-)
<dotblank> ChrisW: is 192.168.1.1 your router
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: no, set the ip on you wifi to static ip and gice it an ip address rather than relying on dhcp
<sprinkmeier_> keres, can you mount it on the command-line? if so , look at /etc/mtab and copy/paste to /etc/fstab
<_Whipper__> with an older kernel..
<Scunizi> jrib: I'm talking about things in /home and it's subdirectories that I have put in there.
<ChrisW> dotblank: yup ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: what does vga have to do with this?
<dotblank> ChrisW: and you can't ping it?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: wriong dude, sorry
<ChrisW> dotblank: correct
<dotblank> ChrisW: is the wireless connected?
<keres> sprinkmeier_: what does an hfs partition look like?
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: the ip address it got by dhcp is exactly the address I would manually assign it, how is manually assigning it going to help?
<ActionParsnip> killme101: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<ChrisW> dotblank: yes, it has an ip address and everything ;-)
<ChrisW> even shows up all cute and connected in the bar at the top of the screen
<dotblank> ChrisW: what error do you get when you ping?
<sprinkmeier_> keres, I don't understand the question. Once it's mounted it should look like any other partition
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: ah ok then dhcp is working ok. thats a good sign. try: sudo ifdown eth0
<keres> sprinkmeier_: im trying to mount an hfs partition, im looking at mtab, This makes less sense than fstab
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: this will down the wired interface and the data will have no choice
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: eth0 not configured
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: can you ping?
<exodus_ms> Is the command I would use to had a repo to my sources.list without opening /etc/apt/sources.list     sudo bash -c "echo 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dotblank> ActionParsnip: if hes pinging in the current subnet his routing table doesn't really take effect
<Pollywog> It seems the Lyx package in Hardy is actually a Debian package, not Ubuntu, is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> chrisW: ping 38.99.130.180
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: no, can't even ping the router
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: how will that help? I can't even ping the gateway...
<sprinkmeier_> keres, if it's mounted just grep for the mount-point, that should give you the line representing the hfs partition. If it's not mounted it won't be in mtab.
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: does a reboot help?
<_Whipper__> chrisw: then your card is almost cert. broken
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: no
<keres> sprinkmeier_: syntax for grep?
<dotblank> ChrisW: request timed out, operation not supported, network unreachable?
<killme101> ActionParsnip: was the lshw | grep vga directed at me?
<Scunizi> jrib: files that I have created.. what should be the permission number if not 777?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: does the wifi card have a default gateway defined?
<Cool_Nick> How do I install the lib atm package on ubuntu 8.10? (apt-get install linux-atm doesn't work)
<ChrisW> _Whipper__:  nope, connects fine from the same machine when running Vista
<ActionParsnip> killme101: yes, lspci | grep -i vga
<AshKyd> ActionParsnip: Turns out I was calling a function inside itself, instead of getting the variable of the same name. Infinite loop = segfault.
<Scunizi> jrib: 744?
<ActionParsnip> AshKyd: thatll do it
<fearful> Cool_Nick, whats the error?
<jrib> Scunizi: the default umask is 022.  So by default, permissions will have 755 permissions
<sprinkmeier_> keres, (pardon me for saying this, but if you don't know grep then maybe you shouldn't be messing with 'force mount' options) "grep /mnt/dir /etc/mtab"
<_Whipper__> chris:what chipset was it again?
<killme101> ActionParsnip: i get a "description: VGA compatible controller"
<ActionParsnip> AshKyd: wtg for working it out :D
<ChrisW> dotblank: Destination Host Unreachable
<Cool_Nick> fearful, E: Couldn't find package linux-atm
<ActionParsnip> killme101: it should say what nvidia card it is
<dotblank> ChrisW: ah thats more descriptive :)
<fearful> Cool_Nick, that's because its not finding the package not because its not working, you sure you added the right repositories?
<keres> sprinkmeier_: i've used grep before, long ago. I've just never mounted an hfs partition
<killme101> ActionParsnip: if i pipe is to less, i can see it. it's a GeForce 8400M GS
<exodus_ms> "rephrased question" Is this the command I would use to add a repo to my sources.list without opening /etc/apt/sources.list?     sudo bash -c "echo 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dotblank> ChrisW: what is your IP and subnet mask?
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: I didn't define a default gateway, surely that's DHCP's job? How wouldI check what it thinks the default gateway is?
<Cool_Nick> fearful, I don't think the package exists for 8.10 and was wondering if it has a new name
<dotblank> ChrisW: netstat -rn will show you your default gw
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: can you see your routers ip address in nthe output of: route
<ChrisW> dotblank: you mean of the box in question? 192.168.1.13, subnet is 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: just checking all bases
<Cool_Nick> fearful, I have all teh ubuntu repositoeis turned on (universe multiverse etc...)
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: yes it is dhcp's job but its worth a check
<dotblank> ChrisW: have you done sudo ifconfig (interface) up
<fearful> Cool_Nick, check apt-cache search linux-atm
<_Whipper__> >more beer and a fag >
<ActionParsnip> dotblank: was gonna suggest that too ;)
<Scunizi> jrib: ok.. I'm just trying to decypher a samba problem and noticed that most everything was set to 777.  I use to be able to access certain shared directories in  ~ from a windows VM on the same machine.. now for some reason I can on get into some of them and others I've been locked out of.  The vm is on my machine not elsewhere.
<ChrisW> ActionParsnip: route -> one lien starting "default" which does list hte gateway, yes
<ChrisW> all the rest have * in the gateway column
<killme101> ActionParsnip: how did that help?
<ActionParsnip> killme101: looks like the 177 is good for it
<ChrisW> dotblank: yup, runs with no output, makes no difference
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> kindly post your  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n;  cat /etc/network/interface;  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<killme101> ActionParsnip: so, i should try that? how can i deal with the bogus xorg.conf though?
<ActionParsnip> killme101: sudo apt-get instal nvidia-glx-177
<ChrisW> n8tuserf: the machine has no network connection, which is the problem, so that's rather difficult...
<ActionParsnip> killme101: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> killme101: should be ok
<ChrisW> resolv.conf doesn't matter yet, Im onyl using ip addresses
<sprockets> Hi, i have a question, I have read the ubuntu forums but to no avail have found answer to the following, my USB headset works however it will not work for movies or online flash it used to work fine until i unplugged it once. . .
<sprinkmeier_> Scunizi, permissions mapping between samba and native is non-trivial. was the 777 a result of trying to 'fix' things for samba?
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> you have to do your part, you can always copy it to a usb dongle or manually copy it to paste
<killme101> ActionParsnip: because i cant get gnome running i have to somehow get wireless through the commandline. i'm not 100% sure of how to do that
<Cool_Nick> fearful, didn't know about that command, apparently its now called libatm1.  isntalling it now etc... thanks
<ActionParsnip> ChrisW: ok then dhcp is populating the network settings fully
<dotblank> ChrisW: try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" and disabling Network manager by right clicking the applet
<fearful> Cool_Nick, no problem, its very useful :)
<ChrisW> '/etc/network/interfaces lists "auto lo\niface li inet loopback"
<Scunizi> sprinkmeier_: no.. must have been from something else.. this particular /home I've had for a couple years through upgrades. So I'm not sure when it happened.
<Noob> OH
<dotblank> ChrisW: once that is done run "sudo ifconfig (interface) up" and then run "sudo dhclient (interface)"
<sprockets> So,  anyone have any experience with logitech usb headsets in ubuntu/linux?
<Clessmo> hello
<dotblank> ChrisW: whats you interface's name?
<sprinkmeier_> !alsa | sprockets
<Scunizi> sprinkmeier_: weird thing is I've had the ability to access these shares up until a couple weeks ago and then BAM.. some I still could and some I couldn't
<sprockets> !alsa
<ubottu> sprockets: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sprinkmeier_> Scunizi, service pack? update?
<Rexie> hey.. I can't full screen streaming videos after I updated flash-nonfree thingy.. why is that? and what can I do to fix it?
<Scunizi> sprinkmeier_: on the windows vm?
<sprinkmeier_> Scunizi, or the host... sometimes patches break things (sometimes they fix things which only work then broken :-)
<dotblank> Rexie: full screen s a bit wierd for flash-nonfree
<sprinkmeier_> s/then/when/
<sprockets> hmm I even tried setting headset to default i dont see file in volume control
 * ChrisW is on the verge of giving this laptop back to its owner and just telling them to put vista back on it :-(
<OzFalcon> Is it possible to downgrade 9.04 back to 8.10???
<Scunizi> sprinkmeier_: could be.. It's just decyphering it and getting it working again so I don't have to sneaker net via gmail anymore..
<Rexie> dotblank : I used to do full screen earlier.. but after I updated few stuffs from update manager its not working
<ActionParsnip> OzFalcon: nope, gotta reinstall
<_VIM_> !downgrade | OzFalcon
<ChrisW> so much for desktop-ready linux, every single thing I've tried to put linux on has fucked up in some way that has just wasted hours of my time
<exodus_ms> is there a way to add   deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free   from the command line without opening sources.list?
<OzFalcon> Dang.
<dotblank> ChrisW: sigh, how old is your laptop?
<ubottu> OzFalcon: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<n8tuserf> ChrisW -> watch your language
<sprockets> no way this is so much better than vista or xp
<sprockets> just this stupid usb headset issue
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<_VIM_> ugh ubottu has like a  minute lag
<OzFalcon> slow bot
<killme101> ActionParsnip: ok, done. how do i restart X when X isn't even started though?
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<_VIM_> it's not normally slow
<ChrisW> n8tuserf: bite me
<dotblank> !language
<sprinkmeier_> sprockets, it's different. Whether it's better or not depends on your circumstances.
<ChrisW> dotblank: it's not mine, it had vista on it, it got horribly virus riddled
<ChrisW> I stupidly suggested ubuntu
<Scunizi> ChrisW: at this point I'm sure you have the attention of the ops. watch the language.
<fearful> ChrisW, it's really not correct to use bad words in this channel you'll have to go by the rules.
<killme101> ActionParsnip: nvm in rebooting
<sprockets> From the bot : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound  does not work
<sprockets> for me
<ChrisW> which has been the total FAIL you guys have been tryign to help me through
<dotblank> ChrisW: still what is the make/model or a guess to how old it is?
<exodus_ms> ok, what would the command look like to add any repo to the sources.list without actually opening sources.list
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sprockets> Anyone just know how to set the default sound device the right way
<sprockets> I googled it but the command did not do the trick
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: echo "line of text" >> file    that adds the line at the en of the file
<_VIM_> !attitude
<n8tuserf> ChrisW look I asked you to post info  and you decline because  of your lazyniss.. dont blame the folks here
<fearful> poor bot forcing it too much
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: sudo echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ChrisW> wow, if only this many people piped up and actually helped fixing problems rather than whining about netiquette...
<dotblank> I think ubottu died
<exodus_ms> ActionParsnip, that is what I thought but I keep getting a permission denied
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dotblank> ChrisW: IRC is not an ideal support medium
<sprinkmeier_> ChrisW, remote support is difficult, especially for networking problems. Maybe try a local LUG.
<fearful> ChrisW, well then if you want help cooperate
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: make sure you use sudo ;)
<_VIM_> we're defensive of our OS! You cannot blame us  for that :)
<killme101> ActionParsnip: the original "freeze"
<ChrisW> *sigh*
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: that will not work... sudo do not cross shell redirection.... « echo foo | sudo tee -a file »
<exodus_ms> ActionParsnip, I did
<killme101> * ActionParsnip: the original "freeze" is back when i boot
<ChrisW> no, I'll be honest with people from now on, and just tell them to avoid...
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: what erUSUL said
<OzFalcon> Boo I have to make a USB boot key again to install 8.10.
<ActionParsnip> OzFalcon: you could try a downgrade but it may break your system
<sprockets> Sigh, could it be that im using the 64 bit version I believe its edgy that is causing this usb headset issue
 * dotblank sigh
<hafsi> Hi guys !
<Zyark> heh, ChrisW's loss ^^
<sprockets> I know the USB headset work i just cant tell it when i want it to work
<hafsi> I am connecting from irssi !
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, ok, so no sudo, got it, thanks, you too ActionParsnip
<_VIM_> he'll be back under a different nick once he cools down
<OzFalcon> ActionParsnip, Well, My system is broken now. It cant be any worse.
<OzFalcon> ActionParsnip, How to I do that via net.
<sprinkmeier_> sprockets, props for using 64-bit, but yes, sadly, there are issues (and not only for Linux) on 64-bit platforms
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: it would be : « echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list »
<ActionParsnip> OzFalcon: change repos in sources.lst back yo intrepid and run: sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop|kubuntu-desktop|xubuntu-desktop
<dotblank> I use 64 bit and mostly works, I have to use the beta flash plugin that is 64 bit
<OzFalcon> ta.
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: the -a is really important or you will overwritte the file
<ActionParsnip> OzFalcon: if stuff is broken when you get back round its all down to you to fix it
<sprockets> Yeah I use the beta plugin as well, I just cant wrap my head around this problem because it worked flawlessly before I rebooted
<OzFalcon> 1st I'd better check for related issues before I do that. Perhaps someone has already solved.
<ActionParsnip> OzFalcon: its not supported, its not advised but thats how you CAN do it, you will also need to remove the jaunty kernel
<sprockets> Oh well lame laptop speakers ftw
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, okay, that worked and i remembered the -a  This will work for any repository I wish to add in the future, correct?
<killme101> maybe someone else has an idea. here's the situation: i removed all nvidia, then installed nvidia-glx-177 using apt-get for my geforce 8400m gs. now, when i boot, after the ubuntu load screen with the bar, i just get an empty black screen instead of gdm. anyone have ideas?
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: for market share reasons, I guess people should use Opera  instead of some other browser,  instead of Firefox
<Pollywog> ftw?
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: yep
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, thanks again
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: uhmmmm  I had my client on wrong place
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: that was a while ago
<_VIM_> woah sebsebseb that Opera convo was over 30 mins ago ;)
<fearful> Pollywog, for the win.
<dotblank> sprockets: wish I had a usb headset to try
<sebsebseb> _VIM_:  something like that,  I  was scrolled up in konversation
<Pollywog> oh I thought only the FreeBSD folks said ftw
<_VIM_> sebsebseb:  hehe
<ActionParsnip> killme101: if you restart x server when the black screen happens do you get anything?
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: also you can create a file.list (for example opera.list) in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ with just that line
<dotblank> sprockets: whats the output of dmesg | tail when you plig in your headset
<Giant81> USB headsets are nice
<Giant81> I had a friend with one
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: is a cleaner aproach
<ActionParsnip> usb headsets add unnecessary complication
<CompuHacker> Advice on USB Headsets: Don't twist the cord idly. It breaks.
<n8tuserf> whose done creating a new initrd   a simple one I hope and made it work with the kernel from upgrades or livecd? can you kindly give me some pointers?
<daftykins> hmm firefox 307 just came out on APT for intrepid
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: well what I was saying though...   ,but  Opera is closed source and so hum
<killme101> ActionParsnip: i can't do *any* thing. it doesnt respond even to ctrl-alt-bksp, or to ctrl-alt-f<n>
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, as opposed to just adding random repos the bottom of the list?
<n8tuserf> my attempt to create an initrd causes kernel panic  yuk!
<sprinkmeier_> killbillkill, REISUB?
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: update-initramfs ? mkinitramfs ?
<dotblank> killme101: is are numlock and capslock keys flashing
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: yep
<_VIM_> sebsebseb:  that's Opera's only downfall... sadly, Lets hope that some day soon they will open up a bit :)
<n8tuserf> erUSUL -> mkinitramfs
<killme101> dotblank: no, or i would have told u it's a kernel panic ;)
<ActionParsnip> killme101: you could try booting to recovery root console and run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm ~/.nvidia*; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> ok  if a computer is really slow on 3GB  RAM  that runs Ubuntu,  what to do?   I looked on Google and it seems could be a bug with kernel or something
<killme101> ActionParsnip: okay
<ActionParsnip> killme101: that will clear out any nvidia stuff and you can configure from scratch
<killme101> ActionParsnip: allright. so i'll do that, and it SHOULD work w/o nvidia. then i can try installing nvidia as you talked about before, roger?
<ActionParsnip> killme101: i'd also run: sudo apt-get clean
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: well i use it for building the initrd's of the vanilla kernels i compile... but i do not configure it specially i just do "sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-kernel_version kernel_version"
<sprinkmeier_> sebsebseb, might not be a RAM limitation. updatedb sometimes really grinds my system, mostly disk IO
<killme101> ActionParsnip: allright
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, will do that as well, something like this   echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list/opera.list ?
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: where kernel_version is 2.6.29-rc7 for example
<ActionParsnip> killme101: yeah, it just wipes out all nvidia things so you can setup again
<Scunizi> sprinkmeier_: I think I figured it out and thought I'd pass it along.  At one point I had Win2kPro map one of the shares as a network drive. When I removed that mapping ALL the shares started working again.. :/
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: yes. but if you are cratting the file the -a is not needed (it does not harm though)
<dotblank> killme101: you could also do this "sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf ~/xorg.bak && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<sebsebseb> sprinkmeier_: well this guy (I am vncing securely :) SSH :d ) might have to distro change, because of that
<filthpig> hi all, is it possible to set individual wallpapers for each workspace somehow?
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: is /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ <<<<
<killme101> dotblank: nvidia-xconfig already screwed up my xorg.conf massively, so it's not very much use to run it AGAIN
<dotblank> filthpig: sadly not in gnome.. yet
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: note the .d
<dotblank> killme101: well i wouldn't do it again then
<dotblank> killme101: :)
<Pollywog> yes not in Gnome though you can do it in KDE
<ActionParsnip> killme101: i'd get the nvidia stuff off then build up from there, maybe theres a quirk or 2 with the card you have
<Pollywog> diff wallpapers for diff desktops
<killme101> dotblank: :-P. I'm just trying what ActionParsnip suggested
<sprinkmeier_> sebsebseb, does 'top' highlight any culprits? does the system loose time (kernel lockup while doing disk io or somesuch, use hrparm to cure)?
<dotblank> killme101: you could try downloading the 180.* drivers
<killme101> ActionParsnip: the odd thing is that it worked just fine until today!
<mib_81o0a9> just installed 8.10 stuido 64bit and start up gets stuck at powernowd
<ActionParsnip> killme101: well what changed?
<mib_81o0a9> can anyone help?
<dotblank> !question
<killme101> ActionParsnip: it stopped working :-P I don't recall doing anything out of the ordinary
<exodus_ms> erUSUL,  echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list  will append a section "opera.list' to my current sources.list correct?
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: how are you VNCing with ssh? I do it like this, is it right? ssh -t -L 5900:localhost:5900 farawayuser@192.168.192.196 'x11vnc -ncache 20 -localhost -display :0'
<ActionParsnip> mib_81o0a9: boot with acpi off kernel option
<filthpig> okay.. Too bad I prefer gnome over KDE ;) Although I'll give to KDE that it is a lot more flexible than gnome.. Yet, all in all, I like the simplicity in gnome.. except a few details such as this
<my_haz> in gpg is there any way to import a key that is not self-signed?
<ActionParsnip> mib_81o0a9: you may need to get fully updated to fix it
<mib_81o0a9> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> mib_81o0a9: you sure its not jaunty. I used to get that error
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: yes
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: i'll get the guy to join here,  it's ashame to    get another distro, because of that issue really
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | mib_81o0a9
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: oh and his wireless  woudn't just work in Ubuntu, but it will in Mandriva
<jrib> filthpig: you can do this in compiz if you don't care about desktop icons.  Otherwise, google wallpapoz
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: then once im in i type vncviewer localhost , anyways works for me :)
<ubottu> mib_81o0a9: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<_Whipper__> Fxce :) thats the way u go :)
<ActionParsnip> wow ubottu is slow
<mib_81o0a9> im sure its 8.10
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, got it, and not using -a will not overwrite the current file because of .d ?
<dotblank> !hi | dotblank
<nothingman> hi, all
<_VIM_> jussi01_: are you up? ubottu is like one minute lagging for everyone
<ubottu> dotblank, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: no; you are creating and entairly *new* text file hence there is nothing to overwritte
<ActionParsnip> see if coffee will help
<_Whipper__> !beer
<Pollywog> ubottu is eating and chatting
<dotblank> wow at least 20 seconds lag
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: and you do not need the -a
<killme101> ActionParsnip: well, it works fine after i removed anything and everything nvidia
<Pollywog> eating virtual donuts
<sebsebseb> _VIM_:   they do two terminals
<Pici> I'm sure that the bot lagging is going to be even better when people keep requesting silly factoids./
<ActionParsnip> killme101: thats because you are using the nv driver
<keres> how can i determine my ethernet vendor? Like on my mobo.
<killme101> ActionParsnip: it's just missing any video card now ;). so i should do the apt-get way and install nvidia-glx-177?
<ActionParsnip> keres: lspci
<dotblank> keres: lspci
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: terminal 1:  ssh -L 5500:127.0.0.1:5500 -p 22 theirusername@myipaddress
<erUSUL> keres: "lshw -C Network" or "lspci | grep -i net"
<nothingman> tried installing Intrepid on an older Dell, P4, 1GB RAM, Intel graphics; and it freezes on login
<ActionParsnip> killme101: sounds like a plan; sudo sudo apt-get clean first
<nirc> thats wats up yo
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: that's what i do the second terminal is for doing vncviewer localhost
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, ok, am i trying you crazy yet? I was under the impression that this would append to my current sources.list which is already populated with repos
<killme101> ActionParsnip: i did
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nirc> I didn't know i could send all you guys a virus..
<_Whipper__> How can i turn my cellphone to a Hot-Spot ?-)
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah and changing the port from 22 to something else would be more secure
<ActionParsnip> nothingman: did you md5 check your downloaded ISO as well as verify the installcd was ok at the first cd boot screen?
<CompuHacker> Whipper: .... What.
<nirc> blah
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: hrrmmm yeah
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: no the other method « echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" | sudo tee -a  /etc/apt/sources.list »
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: who do you do that with by the way?
<dotblank> CompuHacker: thats what I almost said
<SegFaultAX> !topic
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: will add that to sources.list
<_VIM_> i closed 5900 as its no longer needed with the tunneling sebsebseb
<_Whipper__> Compu: just a joke :)
<CompuHacker> dotblank: Say it faster next time
<nothingman> Action: no, but I tried installing twice from different dics
<Sarai> I just have a quick question. I'm configuring my virtual box for usb support following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB .  I'm to the instruction about editing permissions but I'm not sure whether it wants me to replace the usb permissions with the given code or simply add the given code alongside the existing one.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yep only need SSH port open
<nothingman> *discs*
<sam555> when ones does ls -l, there are 7 columns displayed
<_VIM_> sebsebseb:  my other computer (the laptop)
<ActionParsnip> nothingman: if yu didnt md5 them they could both be bad
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sam555> what are the 2 columns that say root?
<ActionParsnip> nothingman: md5 checks are crucial
<daftykins> Sarai, make a backup and try both ways
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, and the other will simply create a sources.list.d for a specific section, in this case opera
<Sarai> daftykins:  lol, fair enough
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: the cleaner method of using one file per repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is new
<ActionParsnip> nothingman: you could try some boot options to see if your system will boot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tat> ubottu: sounds good how about a cup!
<fearful> anyone know how I can run chatzilla without opening firefox?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<killme101> ActionParsnip: ok it's installing. the weird thing is, at first, this computer impressed me with how fast it caught both the proprietarty wireless driver and the nvidia one, then just magically worked from there. i guess it realized the right way computers are supposed to "work" today
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: exactly
<filthpig> jrib: wallpapoz seems to be a nice choice as I kinda like having desktop icons ;) thanks for the tip, I'll give it a look-see during the weekend I guess
<n8tuserf> erUSUL -> i got disconnected..
<n8tuserf> erUSUL -> umm I forgot to mention when copying  devices into /dev/   there are no /dev/ramdisk to copy over so i wonder if thats the cause of failure..
<n8tuserf> erUSUL -> perhaps i should rephrase, when you create your initrd, which /dev/ram*  do you copy over?
<dotblank> killme101: vista did it. with its rpc gossip
<nothingman> ActionParsnip: it installs fine, boots all the way to gdm, and only when I login am I unable to do anything
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, ok, that is where ai was confused, I thought the method you were explaing would 'add' a section to the current sources.list for 'opera.list'
<_Whipper__> makedev
<jrib> filthpig: there were some patches at some point so nautilus could draw the desktop with a transparent wallpaper, but I don't know what happened to them (check the gnome tracker)
<killme101> dotblank: T_T curse you, M$!!
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: as i said i just run the command i do not modify its behavior in any way
<IdentifyTarget> is software raid0 pretty easy to do in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nothingman: does it happen if you make a new user?
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: pm  me
<dotblank> IdentifyTarget: no
<_VIM_> ok
<erUSUL> n8tuserf:  i just do "sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-kernel_version kernel_version"
<nothingman> hm, good q
<n8tuserf> erUSUL -> oh okay, i thought you have customized it.. thanks for the response
<IdentifyTarget> christ....
<Gnea> !raid | IdentifyTarget
<IdentifyTarget> !raid0
<IdentifyTarget> fail
<filthpig> jrib: my wild guess is that gnome will officially add these functions with gnome 3
<ubottu> IdentifyTarget: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> n8tuserf: take alook in /etc/initramfs-tools/
<Gnea> lag.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0
<ActionParsnip> IdentifyTarget: ubottu is slow right now
 * IdentifyTarget kicks ubottu 
<exodus_ms> erUSUL, I understand exactly what you are saying now. Lets stop now before this gets lost in IRCtranslation :) thanks again for your help
<dotblank> AHH
<Gnea> LOL
<dotblank> GASP
<erUSUL> !raid > IdentifyTarget
 * dotblank scared
<sprinkmeier_> IdentifyTarget, if all you want is bigger disks then maybe LVM is sufficient. More flexible than RAID, but no physical striping to no performance benefit.
<erUSUL> exodus_ms: no problem
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: he;s not here ;)
<Gnea> IdentifyTarget: no need for that.
<IdentifyTarget> hmm. I'll google LVM, don't know what it is
 * erUSUL doh
<killme101> ActionParsnip: the xorg.conf doesn't look any different at all, but it gave me an error when it was generated -> Data incomplete in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: (00:58:50) ubottu left the room (quit: Read error: 54 (Connection reset by peer)).
<_Whipper__> oops
<sprinkmeier_> IdentifyTarget, Logical Volume Management.
<Pollywog> on the subject of LVM, can I use LVM and still encrypt my drive?
<fearful> how can I run chatzilla without opening firefox?
<_Whipper__> dont mess with RAID if u dont know what LVM is..
<ActionParsnip> killme101: dont sweat it, restart x if you just ran nvidia-xconfig
<Gnea> IdentifyTarget: patience is a virtue. without it, you will fail. :)
<sprinkmeier_> Pollywog, yes, I do it all the time.
<dotblank> IdentifyTarget: pain and dataloss await you
<Pollywog> sprinkmeier_: ty
<killme101> ActionParsnip: ok. by restart x u mean ctrl-alt-bksp, right?
<ActionParsnip> fearful: impossible, chatzilla is a plugin for firefox, so firefox must run
<nothingman> fearful: I made an icon in Gnome with "/usr/bin/mozilla --chat" as the command
<dotblank> killme101: basicly
<ActionParsnip> killme101: yes
<hunter__> Hey everyone
<killme101> ActionParsnip: hung black screen :-/
<dotblank> hunter__: hi!
<fearful> nothingman: thanks:p
<hunter__> Hi dotblank
<nothingman> is there a chatzilla plugin for firefox? I had to download all of Seamonkey
<_Whipper__> U can allways run something neat&fun stuff IN ubuntu, with an usb-flash, or a cd or..
<Chris___> I'm still stuck so seeing if anyone else is around:  my grub started trying to load a mismatched/corrupt stage2 from the wrong partition (hd3,4) when it should be (hd0,4).  Can anyone advise how to fix?  I ran gparted thinking it might help if I removed the unwated linux partition on hd3 but I'm not seeing it.  I only see it in partition magic in Windos, and PM can't remove it
<hunter__> anyone have an idea any idea about why Ubuntu lags so bad on my HP G60?
<killme101> ActionParsnip: i'm wondering whether i should just back up all my  data and reinstall ubuntu >_<
<hunter__> I've done all the updates
<ActionParsnip> nothingman: indeed
<ActionParsnip> killme101: you could try some boot options
<daftykins> killme101, if there's one thing i've learnt with ubuntu, it's that you should never consider a single installation permanent :P
<dotblank> hunter__: lack of ram?
<_VIM_> hunter__: have you disabled extra effects yet?
<Guest81547> can any one help me install empire total war on ubuntu
<dotblank> hunter__: bad hard disk
<dotblank> !hi
<hunter__> I hav 3 GB of RAM
<killme101> daftykins: that's why i take a reinstallation pretty lightly ;)
<hunter__> have*
<killme101> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<Scunizi> hunter__: could be the video. is it nvidia?
<CompuHacker> I hav 4 GB of RAM ;)
<_VIM_> hunter__: I thought earlier you were going to try xubuntu, or am i mistaking you for someone else?
<hunter__> and I know its not a bad hard disk as Windows Vista runs very well on my computer
<ActionParsnip> killme101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<eloy_> hello
<hunter__> _VIM_ I am running xubuntu right now
<_Whipper__> ello
<daftykins> sounded like you were making a big deal of it ^_^
<hunter__> Scumizi
<hunter__> yes
<MASTER__> hello
<Scunizi> hunter__: which driver are you using?
<MASTER__> i need help : freeradius with chillispot
<redrebel> is there a command i can use to find duplicate files in different directories?
<eloy_> how are youś
<daftykins> Vista can be made to run well, it's still boring as :)
<hunter__> Sunizi, yes I have nividia
<help9> i need help installing empire total war on ubuntu please help
<_Whipper__> redreb:yes
<_VIM_> hunter__: dang... you could try Ubuntu + LXDE  it's lighter than xubuntu
<eloy_> coño de la madre
<Scunizi> hunter__: use TAB to complete nick automatically
<eloy_> nadien habla spañol
<_VIM_> !es | eloy_
<killme101> ActionParsnip: ugh this is wayy too messy
<hunter__> Scunizi...why would nvidia be the problem?  I thought that was a high end graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> hunter__: could try fluxbox too
<killme101> ActionParsnip: i think im just gonna go with the reinstall
<hunter__> ok  the drivers are not in use
<hunter__> no  nivida driver installed yet
<orudie> a
<_Whipper__> or with plain com.shell :)
<Scunizi> hunter__: nvidia isn't the problem mostly .. just the driver.. I have a 8200 built in card and chipset. with the 173 & 177 driver it was like walking through molassis.. everything was slow.
<Scunizi> hunter__: install one and see what happens.
<hunter__> ok
<Scunizi> hunter__: do you know which card you have?
<killme101> ActionParsnip: thanks for all the help! :)
<help9> help needed installing empire total wae! im kind of new to it
<hunter__> no
<Dr_willis_AAO> help9,  is that a windows game?
<Scunizi> hunter__: in terminal type lspci and it should be listed somewhere in there
<_Whipper__> Scunizi:nVidia IS the biggest problm, cos they dont co-operate very well..
<CompuHacker> Dr Willis, how often do you see the term "Linux Game" pop up?
<fearful> CompuHacker, there are linux games tho..
<CompuHacker> Yeah. Give me a percentage.
<andybond13> hey, I have a question regarding FDISK and GPARTED; one sees my partitions, the other doesn't
<CompuHacker> 0.01% of games.
<Dr_willis_AAO> CompuHacker,  several times..  Savage2 came out this year.. and World Of Goo - recently
<fearful> CompuHacker, I understand low but there is :)
<Pollywog> help9 if it is a Windows game, look into Cedega
<ActionParsnip> CompuHacker: i can name a few decent titles
<Pollywog> Google "Cedega"
<dotblank> Word of Goo is full of win, once i figured out how to make it hi-def
<Dr_willis_AAO> Wine from what i gather can do most of what cedega does i hear.
<fearful> ActionParsnip, do it, I want to know some
<_Whipper__> andyb: the otherone is then better ;)
<andybond13> thanks
<Dr_willis_AAO> dotblank,  I bought it for my Wii. :)  befor it was even out for the pc/others.
<Scunizi> dotblank: full of "win"? what's win?
<andybond13> I'm trying to install debian and it won't see it either
<CompuHacker> Win is not an acronym.
<CompuHacker> Exactly.
<dotblank> Scunizi: as opposed to loss
<Dr_willis_AAO> its full of 'Goo' :)
<Dreamglider> is anyone here familiar with testdisk ? the partition table is lost but with testdisk I Have found my ubuntu partition and it's swap.  who do i clone the ubuntu partition to my new harddisk ?
<Scunizi> dotblank: ah.. how'd you make it hi-def?
<ActionParsnip> fearful: penumbra (awesome game), frets on fire, urban terror, doom3 runs native with the special installer, abuse, tux racing, freeciv, openttd
<MindVirus> I want to just play a specific frequency through my speakers. Can I do this?
<dotblank> there is a config file for world of goo and you can specify res
<CompuHacker> Now if only there was an IRIX channel.
<Scunizi> dotblank: ok.. I'll check that out.. I have fun with Goo.. wasting time that is.
<fearful> ActionParsnip, oh yea special installer for doom3 interesting where can I get it
<hunter__> Scunizi:  back soon going to install driver
<Dreamglider> i have another os on the new disk but i also have a 120gb ext partition intended for the ubuntu partition.
<_Whipper__> sourceforge
<Scunizi> hunter__: k.. dinner for me.. others are here to help too.
<ActionParsnip> fearful: www.idsoftwware.com
<CompuHacker> Scunizi: Because Linux is not "for" games, and you should never waste time
<hunter__> thank you Sunizi
<ActionParsnip> fearful: it also runs flawlessly in wine
<hunter__> scunizi*
<fearful> ActionParsnip, ok nice to know :)
<Ish> Hey my tech savvy friends.  I just need one thing.  What's the quickest easiest FTP sever to install?  All i need, is a single user to be able to upload files to a single directory.  Security really isn't an issue (i know that sounds horrible, but i need this kinda quick, so the more complicated it gets, the worse)  I just need it to accept files from either anonymous or a user i create.  VSFTPD's conf file didn't leave me very happy. Any suggestions?
<CompuHacker> Now when you say "FTP"
<Scunizi> CompuHacker: while waiting on hold for 10 minutes at a time .. you learn to multitask several things.. the "least of which" is Goo.. it's still fun
<CompuHacker> You mean "Food Transfer Pallete", right?
<Ish> ftp protocols
<Ish> file transfer ;)
<CompuHacker> ;P
<_Whipper__> Ish: id use Skype :)
<Scunizi> CompuHacker: maybe calling it relaxing is a better way of putting it :)
<Ish> if i could transfer food, i'd be rich
<ActionParsnip> fearful: if you like shary fps games get penumbra, its my favourite linux game
<Ish> the program i'm using on the other end requires an ftp server...
<CompuHacker> Send me 10MB of uncopied caviar, please.
<MindVirus> I want to just play a specific frequency through my speakers. Can I do this?
<dotblank> Ish I'll transfer bacteria. that would spell death for mankind
<CompuHacker> Yes.
<fearful> ActionParsnip, I was looking for free tho, hah don't feel like paying for games anymore barley game
<Pollywog> is Penumbra a commercial game?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<Pollywog> k
<_Whipper__> Mindv: yes, but not too loud :)
<Pollywog> I will shut up
<fearful> Myrtti, sorry
<Ish> dotblank, you probably already do that
<Myrtti> Pollywog: not for you specifically
<dotblank> Ish: I wrote a paper on that in english
<ActionParsnip> fearful: the demo is free
<redrebel> \qc
<dotblank> !offtopic | dotblank
<dotblank> hehe
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ish> why would you...send that to yourself?
<ActionParsnip> fearful: urban terror is like counterstrike but uses the unreal engine (has wall jumping too) and frets on fire is like guitar hero but you use F keys plus enter to strum, good times
<ubottu> dotblank, please see my private message
<fearful> ActionParsnip, thanks:p
<dotblank> lol ubottu hasn't me a pm yet hes lagging so much
<glenrock> !offtopic | glenrock
<LjL> don't abuse the bot please
<LjL> it's already enough in trouble
<ubottu> glenrock, please see my private message
<Giant81> lol
<ActionParsnip> LjL: is he ok now?
<Giant81> the bots in trouble?
<glenrock> i just got my pm
<LjL> ActionParsnip: no
<dotblank> Giant81: johnny 5 found him
<RPS> Hello Guys, anyone here use Clamav? I ran a scan and it says it found 1 virus, but I can;t seem to figure out where its located .LOL
<ActionParsnip> RPS: read the clamav logs
<CompuHacker> Check your .LOL files and wipe your cookiecakes.
<Myrtti> CompuHacker: please keep the offtopic elsewhere
<_Whipper__> doesnt anyone really read any instructions?.. doh.. :P
<RPS> ActionParsnip, it says it scanned 9018 files and there is a list of about 200 or so, but I don't see anything odd listed.
<CompuHacker> Myrtti: I was srs. Although I suppose "FoodBuntu" was going out of style anyway.
<daftykins> well made things just need you to fumble your way through, instructions aren't often necessary :D
<_Whipper__> lol
<daftykins> there's a famous quote which says "he who has to explain has already lost an argument"
<ihcus> hello guys...pls help me ...i messed up my sound ...it has become choppy now...pls help
<CompuHacker> Calm down.
<dotblank> My food automagicly installs itself into my stomach
<CompuHacker> What did you do?
<Dr_willis_AAO> daftykins,  can you explain that to me?
<ihcus> i might have messed up something
<daftykins> lol
<CompuHacker> What exactly?
<daftykins> very funny
<_Whipper__> dafty: "and when the smoke clears, well figure it out" :)
<ihcus> i changed some settings...i believe
<fearful> dotblank, hah
<ihcus> probably in services
<Giant81> sudo apt-get install lasagna
<fearful> ihcus, what settings tho
<daftykins> Dr_willis_AAO, we're not arguing!
<ActionParsnip> RPS: try cat <log file> | grep -i found
<ihcus> it was working very fine ...then  it became choppy and cacophonic ..
<MindVirus> My right click behavior is screwed up. When I right click, it almost always randomly selects an item from the menu as if I had let go of the button. When I hold the right mouse button, sometimes it randomly lets go even though my finger is pressed on the mouse.
<fearful> ihcus, did you do anything?
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<dotblank> Giant81: unresolved dependency
<ihcus> maybe i tried audio settings management in services by unlocking my account ..
<_Whipper__> Mindv: amputation?
<RPS> ActionParsnip, I have no clue what the <log file> would be called
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: are you running compiz?
<RPS> 1st time I've ever used clamav
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, yes, but even when I disable it, the same behavior occurs.
<MindVirus> I've tried.
<ActionParsnip> RPS: its the log file you view to see your results. i dont use clamav, you'll have to find where it stores them
<ihcus> how do i go back to a point in time where everything was working fine ..??
<MindVirus> Plus I don't see exactly how compiz relates to the right click behavior.
<ihcus> like system restore
<dotblank> ?
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: try defaulting mouse stuffs
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, I'd never changed any settings. I don't know what to default.
<LjL> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: thers usually a button to set defaults
<daftykins> everything would be a start :P
<ihcus> computerhacker :  please help me find a solution
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, oh, on my mouse?
<_Whipper__> ihcus: bournagain;)
<daftykins> does anyone actually bother to help people with those simple little niggling problems? maybe people just expect solutions because they're used to Windows? i'm sure most should just reinstall
<ihcus> fearful: i dont remember doing anythin explictly with sound management
<MindVirus> I have a 3-button mouse, dude.
<CompuHacker> Well I have a 7 button mouse, DUDE.
<CompuHacker> scratch that, make that "Pal"
<_Whipper__> dafty: thats the LASt resort :P
<fearful> ihcus, can you check your settings under System > Preferences > Sound
<donavan01> is there a program that will let me use rar files on ubuntu
<CompuHacker> Why yes. Yes there is.
<Myrtti> CompuHacker: please, can you keep the noise down and focus on support
<dotblank> CompuHacker: I'm not your PAL, GUY
<CompuHacker> I'm not your GUY, BUDDY
<Myrtti> !ping
<Ubotwo> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<Ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> hahaha compiz has a sphere now
<CompuHacker> Sorry. Back to support. eh.
<dotblank> CompuHacker: I'm not your BUDDY, FRIEND
<Myrtti> dotblank: that was meant for you as well.
<daftykins> _Whipper__,  why is it last? hardly takes long. if you avoid formatting your /home partition you won't even lose any settings
<ihcus> fearful: yup everythings under autodetect except sound capture and default mixer tracks device
 * dotblank is serious
<fearful> ihcus, double click sounds and tell me what device you are using
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, any suggestions?
<turtle_> check out the politics channel    LOL
<gaintsura> is there a package to make an install cd from installed packages on the system?
<_Whipper__> dafty: yep.. and all the people here asking questions know how to partition, and set the stuff.. :)
<ihcus> fearful: u mean the sounds tab in sound preferences ?
<fearful> ihcus, no the one by the notification area
<dotblank> gaintsura: not to sure you could just copy the directoy structure of an ubuntu disk
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: couldask in ##clamav
<MindVirus> ....
<MindVirus> What?
<LjL> turtle_: why?
<MindVirus> My right mouse is behaving erratically, dude.
<silvernode> does anyone know of a place where I can find a list of graphics drivers that ubuntu uses?
<dotblank> MindVirus: you have 2 mice?
<ihcus> fearful: hda intel (alsa mixer )
<_Whipper__> ... ziisus.. 03:30 am..
<MindVirus> dotblank, my right mouse click.
<_Whipper__> more beer >
<gaintsura> dotblank: O.o
<MindVirus> Button.
<dotblank> MindVirus: hardware issue?
<MindVirus> I'm assuming software for now.
<dotblank> MindVirus: have you tried different mice
<MindVirus> Not yet. Will do.
<silvernode> does anyone know of a place where I can find a list of graphics drivers that ubuntu uses?
<gaintsura> dotblank: doesn't debian/ubuntu do md5 checking on the cd though?
<MindVirus> But I'm assuming it's not a hardware issue as I've heard other complaints of this.
<_Whipper__> silvernode:sourceforge
<ihcus> fearful : how come my sound is cacophony in master setting and good in PCM setting ..btw the pcm slider was down and prob thats the reason the sound was bad
<fearful> ihcus, yes thats reason
<_Whipper__> and google aint so bad either..
<fearful> ihcus, what do you mean cacophony
<dotblank> gaintsura: not, really I have that software screen pop-up for alot of differant things, you could make an autorun.inf run a script that installs the packages
<ihcus> fearful : thanks man ..
<fearful> ihcus, alright glad I could help
<dotblank> gaintsura: see*
<dotblank> gaintsura: seen*
<ihcus> the voice was choppy and u dont get any meaningful sound of it ..all you hear is chirping of metal
<ihcus> hey fearful : can u help me in one more issue
<fearful> ihcus, of course
<gaintsura> dotblank: thanks.. I'll look more into that
<melik_> how would i add an entry to the sudoers file to allow printer daemon access for specific users/groups?
<ihcus> how do i play divx movies streaming online
<silvernode> _Whipper__, Lol sourceforge has a list? that's odd
<melik_> how would i add an entry to the sudoers file to allow printer daemon access for specific users/groups? << could anyone link me to a guide?
<dotblank> melik_: i think thats more of a udev
<dotblank> thing
<andybond13> anyone good with GNU parted???
<_Whipper__> silvern: ... umm.. thats where i have found some interesting stuff..
<Scooma> andybond13, whatcha need?
<fearful> ihcus, like stage6 movies?
<andybond13> Scooma, I'm trying to partition my hard drive to install debian
<ihcus> yes man
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: ask your question
<dotblank> ihcus: fearful totem should plug-in to the browser and play div-x
<_Whipper__> ihcus: u dont, theres no "free" stuff for that :)
<andybond13> fdisk and windows 7 see my partitions,  gparted and the debian installer don't
<daftykins> are you running gparted as root?
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: does sudo fdisk -l show them?
<andybond13> http://paste.debian.net/29857/
<andybond13> yes
<LjL> melik_: what do you mean "printer daemon access"?
<dotblank> I ran stage6 on linux and created a clone of stage6 for use on my lan to share movies, totem will open where stage6 was
<xfm> Hello, I would like to modify the default size of the X11 terminal window in which gnuplot plots. Is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: any command with partitions needs sudo, even to display
<jumbers> Does anybody know if there's a way to make the touchpad on a notebook multitouch like the new Macbooks?
<andybond13> I know
<ihcus> hey guys can u explain me how to plugin totem to browser
<andybond13> and I did, but gparted doesn't see it
<_Whipper__> xfm: yes
<jlink> Alright, I'm getting quite irritated. I can't find a way to use a HashMap or Unordered Set in C++
<xfm> _Whipper__: how?
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: what are you wanting to do with your partitions?
<dotblank> jumbers: that might be a hardware and softwareissue, but mainly it has to do with the bios
<_Whipper__> xfm: dunno, but i know theres a way :)
<jumbers> dotblank: I would think it would have to do with the way Ubuntu interprets inputs from the touchpad
<daftykins> multi-touch is defined by the touchpad i think
<daftykins> has to be capable of multiple inputs, which they're not really designed to do i'd imagine
<dotblank> jumbers: If the bios is emulateing the touchpad as a ps/2 mouse, then no way, but I don't think there are drivers that support that
<xfm> _Whipper__: I know the "size" function in gnuplot but it just zoom the graph without changing the size of the window in which the graph is plotted. I have to expand the window each time...
<andybond13> install debian on half of a hard drive
<andybond13> which already has windows 7 on the other half
<_Whipper__> xfm: what graph do u use?
<daftykins> why not just get rid of win7 since it's pretty much useless to be running build 7000 still?
<jlink> Does anyone know how to implement ext::hash_map, boost::unorderedset, or google::dense_hash_map? I cant find any examples or useful documentation anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: use gparted in the livecd to resize the partitions after backing up your data just incase and make some unallocated space, the debian installer will offer to use it
<Scooma> andybond13 according to your fdisk dump it looks like you've already got the partitions?
<jlink> Nevermind, it's not an ubuntu issue.
<andybond13> actionparsnip, scooma, yeah they're there, but the debian installer doesn't see them
<andybond13> how do I use the livecd?
<Scooma> you'd download it and burn it... then you boot from it
<andybond13> you mean the ubuntu install cd
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: doesnt see what?
<_Whipper__> gdmn,, more beer and then some pizza.. 2min sleep and back to work..
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: yes use ubuntu livecd to resize
<andybond13> the partitions, the debian installer, like gparted, sees it all as unallocated
<pestilence> evolution in hardy would go offline when network manager was disconnected (e.g. on suspend) and then wait to go back online until network-manager had a connection again.  i upgraded to intrepid and evolution doesn't do this anymore.  does anybody have a fix?
<slide23> Anyone know of a motherboard selection tool? Specifically I'm looking for a small form factor (micro atx, mini itx etc), 802.11n, SSD (possibly SD card) booting, 1080p video out
<andybond13> how would the ubuntu livecd be any different than the debian one?
<sebsebseb> !debian
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: its a different distro
<_Whipper__> pestilence: BIOS, wake on lan
<_Whipper__> now, im gone.. >
<ActionParsnip> andybond13: just use any distro that can resize partitions, you are in #ubuntu so i will naturally advise that
<pestilence> _Whipper__: what does that have to do with anything?
<jobs> Does anyone have experience streaming to an apple airport express from ubuntu?
<ASUSBlue> unable to watch dvd's i have a 64bit os
<tobbo> hi friend. can you please help me to find sis 672 display driver for ubuntu 8.10?
<dotblank> jobs: is that you Steve?
<pestilence> _Whipper__: was that a serious suggestion?
<jobs> dotblan, no I am actually jobless and changed my nick ;)
<ActionParsnip> jobs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142727
<xfm> _Whipper__: what does it changes?
<rayne_> I seem to be having issues with my sound card. Sometimes it doesn't work and restarting can (often) fix it for a seemly random amount of time.
<xfm> _Whipper__: a quite complicated one, with multiplot
<Scooma> andybond13 or if you'd rather save a blank cd/dvd, you can use unetbootin to turn the cdrom ISO to a bootable USB key...
<ActionParsnip> jobs: apple usually only likes apple stuff to be used with it afaik, apple sucks
<rayne_> This time I booted in and it didn't work to start
<dft> jobs: try setting up a darwin streaming server
<pestilence> rayne_: which version of ubuntu?
<dft> I think there's a howto on howtoforge.net for that
<xfm> _Whipper__: seems that in version 4.3 of gnuplot u can use "set term x11 size 800,600". But doesn't work in version 4.2
<tobbo> help me with sis 672 please..
<rayne_> pestilence, 8.10 running on an HP Pav Dv5
<pestilence> rayne_: i would suspect a problem with pulseaudio, i have problems with it too
<dotblank> Someone familiar?
<pestilence> rayne_: try "killall pulseaudio"
<Cool_Nick> How do you search for a package that contains file x?
<jobs> ActionParsnip, I know apple sucks. But I can stream mp3 songs from ubuntu to the airport express, but cannot make espeak talk to airport express.
<LjL> !apt-file | cool_nick
<Ubotwo> cool_nick: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<pestilence> rayne_: if that fixes your sound problems, then go into the preferences->sound and change your output device to alsa
<LjL> Cool_Nick: or just use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jobs> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192806 I was using that link
<Dreamglider> i managed to save the ubuntu partition on my old drive, how can i copy it to a new and bigger drive, can anyone help me?
<Huufarted> Anybody here ever do a net over network before to install Ubuntu over a LAN?  I can get as far as GRUB trying to load, then I get an Error 22.
<ActionParsnip> jobs: id imagine if you choose it as the default sound device it'd work for all apps
<dotblank> Huufarted: you been netboot?
<rayne_> pestilence, Did nothing, sound still not working.
<ActionParsnip> jobs: espeak is hilarious
<dotblank> Huufarted: mean*
<rayne_> pestilence, I could restart as that seems to fix it... but I should not have to. Makes me feel like I am using Winblows when I have to restart all the time.
<Huufarted> dotblank, if that's the proper term, yes.  PXE Linux boot
<pestilence> rayne_: use alsamixer to check if the sound is muted?
<andybond13> actionparnsip, scooma, I have a mounting script - I can just download the .iso right?
<pestilence> rayne_: yea, you shouldn't have to restart.   search for bug reports on your sound card's driver
<dotblank> Huufarted: well your in luke cause I have and with about 50 computers successfully install with it
<Huufarted> dotblank, awesome.  :)
<rayne_> pestilence, It is at 100%
<dotblank> luck*
<Huufarted> dotblank, it just fails when loading GRUB.  The drive itself has been formatted so I know 100% that it's blank right now
<jobs> ActionParsnip, I just want to automate streaming certain events to the airport express using espeak :). I can play normal songs but files with mpeg adts encoding don't seem to play. AFAICT lame just outputs the mpeg adts format and nothing else :(
<bohemian_> hi i'm trying install a touchscreen driver, following the guide with "make new" command i get the ff: error:   tclsh: not found
<pestilence> rayne_: on my machine, alsamixer shows the pulseaudio mixer by default.  you have to do "alsamixer -c 0" to see the actual hardware mixer
<dotblank> Huufarted: to make sure i know the objective, you wan't to install ubuntu over the network? or run it?
<bohemian_> make: *** [configSTR.h] Error 127
<Huufarted> dotblank: install it
<bohemian_> what does it suppose to mean?
<Huufarted> dotblank, clarification.  Install it TO a laptop FROM the server.
<rayne_> pestilence, At 100% on that one as well
<dotblank> Huufarted: how far have you gotton it
<ASUSBlue> Please help can't play dvd movies in ubuntu 64bit
<pestilence> rayne_: check your /var/log/syslog for errors...
<fetale> hi there, I'm having an issue with my firefox
<Dreamglider> ASUSBlue: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<Huufarted> dotblank: I can boot, I get:  GRUB Loading stage1.5.  (2 lines down) GRUB loading, please wait... (next line) Error 22
<Huufarted> dotblank, that's it
<dotblank> Huufarted: is this before or after installing?
<don> Don
<Huufarted> dotblank, before installing.  It's not a successful netboot, yet
<fetale> for whatever reason, none of the history buttons work
<dotblank> ah.. ok
<fetale> and I cannot use the search bar
<dotblank> looks like its not loading the netboot option bios
<bohemian_> any idea for my problem?
<dotblank> and is trying to boot a broken install?
<Huufarted> dotblank, might be, but how is it getting GRUB if not?
<ASUSBlue> Dreamglider that wont install 32bit flash right
<ASUSBlue> cause i have the 64bit flash is working great for me
<dotblank> Huufarted: PXElinux does not even touch grub, so grub must be coming from the disk
<Huufarted> dotblank, no disk.  It's booting over the network.
<dotblank> Huufarted: you may have to go into your bios and look for a PXE boot option
<rayne_> pestilence, I don't have a 'syslog' folder in /var/log
<dotblank> Huufarted: does it run PXE?
<Huufarted> dotblank, I don't know.  I'm going to assume no since it doesn't get that far.
<Huufarted> dotblank: at least I see nothing about PXE unless it flashed too fast.  rebooting to try and see again
<dotblank> Huufarted: can you get a boot list? ex f12
<sam555> when installing LAMP on ubuntu, when can you configure which folder the mysql db's can go to?
<pestilence> rayne_: it's not a folder, it's a file, and you have to view it using sudo (or use the system->administration->system log route)
<Huufarted> dotblank, rechecking.
<xfm> rm -R ubuntuChatRoom
<e3co> ha! xfm
<dotblank> Huufarted: Usually you can see PXE do its thing cause dhcp is slow sometimes
<Flare183> xfm: What are you trying to do?
<xfm> rm -R xfm
<Huufarted> dotblank, that was it.
<xfm> sudo !!
<Huufarted> dotblank, I stand corrected.
<dotblank> Huufarted: works now
<xfm> ok I go to bed
<xfm> bye
<e3co> bye'
<Huufarted> dotblank, yeah I'm at a boot: prompt.  The only problem is I forgot to extract the .iso to the tftp directory lol
<dotblank> whoa
<rayne_> pestilence, How do I back out of my user folder in terminal? I can't remember how to get back to where var is
<andybond13> actionparsnip, I have mounted the iso, now what
<dotblank> Huufarted: ISO!
<dotblank> Huufarted: ubuntu offers a netboot image
<Huufarted> dotblank, understood.
<e3co> Huufarted:  are you working with LTSP?
<bohemian_> i am trying to use a driver for ubuntu 6.06 in ubuntu 8.10 from this link: http://touchkit.com/Drivers.htm#ub
<bohemian_> will this be a problem? it uses kernel headers
<pestilence> rayne_: cd /var/log  ?
<Huufarted> e3co, don't know what LTSP is so I'm going to guess no
<dotblank> Huufarted: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz is what you want
<e3co> Huufarted:  oh netboot
<e3co> Huufarted:  nevermind
<rayne_> pestilence, I swear that didn't work the first time I tried it.
<Huufarted> dotblank, understood.  Good thing you stopped me, i was using the one from Hardy
<bohemian_> i am trying to use a driver for ubuntu 6.06 in ubuntu 8.10 from this link: http://touchkit.com/Drivers.htm#ub
<bohemian_> will this be a problem? it uses kernel headers
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: if its to be compiled then it will work fine
<Huufarted> dotblank, how is it going to do a full installation from a 9 meg download?
<Dillizar> witch drivers i need to download for Nvidia FX5200
<dotblank> Huufarted: it pulls packages from the internet
<Huufarted> dotblank, gotcha
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: it is not, i keep getting error while compiling it
<bohemian_> is there anyone here on ubuntu 6.06 that can compile a driver for me?
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: can yo pastebin them. im gonna nip to bed
<e3co> <---uses 8.10 & Jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !6.06
<Huufarted> btw...  irssi is one of the best packages ever written.
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<dotblank> Huufarted: that tar file is pretty easy all you have to do is extract that to tftpboot
<e3co> bohemian_:  compile it in virtualbox
<Huufarted> dotblank, already doing that.
<e3co> will that work?
<eseven73> Huufarted: if used with GNU Screen it's awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> it will need compiling with your kernel headers to work dude
<Huufarted> dotblank, if I choose a 'cli' install, does that equate to server?
<ActionParsnip> so you need to resolve the errors
<bohemian_> e3co: is that a package in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: whats it for?
<Huufarted> eseven73, GNU screen?
<eseven73> !screen
<Ubotwo> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: it's a driver for touchscreen
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: ah
<dotblank> Huufarted: its basicly an install without anything ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-server
<Huufarted> eseven73: checking it out now
<Cyrano_De> There is a good irssi+screen tutorial at http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<Huufarted> dotblank, ok
<Dillizar> i am experiencing difficulties with my Nvidia
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: i got the driver from here: http://touchkit.com/Drivers.htm#ub
<chetnick> my sound stop to work (i believe VMware is causing the problem). Is there any way to restart the sound without rebooting?
<dotblank> Huufarted: I like netbooting cause it give you wayyy more options
<bohemian_> following the guide i encounter errors on the make new command
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: can you pastebin your compile errors
<Huufarted> dotblank, this is really humorous...  it's not finding my network adapter
<dotblank> ouch...
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cyrano_De> chetnick you can try to unload the kernel modules for sound and re load them
<Huufarted> dotblank, you know...  THE ONE IT BOOTED OFF OF.  *chuckle*
<dotblank> Huufarted: well that is a problem
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d7e813949
<dotblank> Huufarted: get better hardware or compile custom kernel?
<Cyrano_De> Some sound issues I have not been able to rectify without a reboot.
<e3co> bohemian_:  yeah but goto the Sun microsystems virtualbox site. Get it. Install it. Install 6.06 then compile it in the virtual machine. Share a folder, and add it to your system. But if I were you I would just try to compile it after making a backup
<Huufarted> lol dotblank.  It's not bad hardware.  It's an Asus eee
<dotblank> Huufarted: ah that explains it
<Huufarted> dotblank, why?  Have you dealt with them/
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: that's what i get on the first command "make new" base on the guide
<dotblank> Huufarted: try it with another computer... no not really, Ive dealt with acer aspire though
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: it says it can't find tclsh
<bohemian_> yes, is that a file?
<Cyrano_De> Anyone seen an 8.10 issue where you could not reset a password.  Passwd fails, sudo passwd fails and System->users and groups fails to reset the password.
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: if you run: aptcache search tclsh you will see you need to run: sudo apt-get install tcl8.5
<dotblank> Huufarted: havn't use the eeepc much.. you might have to add modules into initrd. buts thats complicated
<e3co> bohemian_:  ignore everything i said
<Huufarted> dotblank, try it with another computer?  lol well i can't really do that.  I don't have that option.  I mean I could use a CD drive with an IDE-USB adapter, but I'm going to toy with this for a bit. I'll let you know what I find.
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: oh i see..
<bohemian_> e3co: why?
<dotblank> Huufarted: k
<e3co> I miss understood you and my way wouldn't work any ways. a waste of time
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: the error tells you useful info, as you are compiling you need to get what the package needs to compile manually
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: you may need tcl8.5-dev
<bohemian_> e3co: i see thanks, noted it for future use
<e3co> bohemian_:  I am generally more useful :)
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: which i dont see on the repo so you will need to get that manually too
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: thanks, i just don't know where to go, Ubuntu total noob
<luis97> hi everyone
<Cyrano_De> <---generally pretty useless
<CompuHacker> I couldn't agree more.
<ActionParsnip> bohemian_: you have a lot to learn quick if you are doing this straight away, i'd just get used to using the system a bit rather than mess with that sort of thing
<Snaj> hey all, just got a quick question... is there at all a difference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree <--- which should i have installed
<ActionParsnip> Snaj: same thing
<Snaj> ok thanks :) why are two shown btw?
<ActionParsnip> Snaj: adobe make flash and its (unfortunately) proprietary so isn't free
<Snaj> and is the nonfree just a wrapper to dl it from the adobe site?
<Dreamglider> i managed to save the ubuntu partition on my old drive, how can i clone it to a new and bigger drive, can anyone help me?
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: ok hold on i'll just see what i will happen next, i badly need this driver and no compiled driver in the supplier site
<Dillizar>  ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root how can i run it as root?
<Snaj> if i get the adobe-flashplugin... will that be more direct?
<ActionParsnip> Snaj: it'll download the plugin from adobe.com for you. i always do it manual style
<ActionParsnip> Snaj: they will be identical
<Snaj> oh ok, i was just curious since the sizes were diff in the package manage
<Snaj> r\
<ActionParsnip> Snaj: try them both, see whats different
<Snaj> ok thanks for your help :D
<bohemian_> ActionParsnip: can you take a look on this guide to see what else should encounter along the process using a stock ubuntu 8.10 installation?   http://touchkit.com/proi/drive/Installation%20Note.pdf
<Dillizar> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; what is X server
<e3co> <---forced to work on windows servers
<melik> what is the path to the directory containing man files?
<e3co> :-$
<elviz1975> hi all-big place!  i'm having trouble booting.  grub error 11.  would someone mind helping me out with this?
<itachi> hi all.........
<Athenon> i just installed bind9, but it wont start....fopen permission error.  http://pastebin.com/m510c03f4
<Dillizar> can anybody help me with installing Nvidia river??
<itachi> elviz1975: what ur problem ?
<ezerhoden> melik: /usr/share/man/ seems to contain the files
<dieselsmoke> melik: /usr/share/doc/ i think
<daftykins> Dillizar, what's wrong with the v177 driver?
<Dillizar> daftykins, i need 173 or smt like that
<bohemian_> what is getcwd?
<elviz1975> well, i'm not sure itachi.  i made some changes to menu.lst and now get a grub error 11
<elviz1975> when booting
<dotblank> bohemian_: Get curerent working directory
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ed1t> anybody here ever install bugzilla? im getting internal server error
<coreyman> So I put a new partition into fstab, and i told it to mount at /home ... when i try to log in, it says Cannot enter home directory.  Using /. So I entered failsafe and edited fstab to mount the disk in /mnt but I still get the error, what am i doing wrong.
<itachi> elviz1975: what up with ur menu.lst?
<bohemian_> dotblank: i see, so i just need to point to the right directory, thanks
<bohemian_> or not
<daftykins> i think you need to actually create a config for it to run Athenon
<Athenon> daftykins:  i didnt in the lab we did today...and it created a default config.
<daftykins> you're doing labs with Ubuntu?
<daftykins> not at Uni in England are you ^_^
<elviz1975> @itachi once all is reliable after install, i like to simplify menu.lst to make it cleaner
<Athenon> no.  this is aside from the lab though.  the lab inspired me to setup my own dns server
<Athenon> but bind refuses to run
<daftykins> is this ubuntu server?
<bejostobbo> hi... anyone have sis 672 driver?
<Athenon> yep
<elviz1975> and removed all except main ubuntu and win xp from the list
<dotblank> Athenon: what school do you goto?
<daftykins> run 8.04 LTS
<Athenon> university of houston at victoria
<daftykins> it'll be around longer than 8.10 server iirc
<itachi> elviz1975: the answer is.......... re-install :P lol
<daftykins> there's no point running your own DNS server though
<elviz1975> maybe i should go with a "default" menu.lst?
<dotblank> daftykins: yes there is
<elviz1975> what is grub error 11?
<ed1t> anyone here installed bugzilla?
<Athenon> daftykins:  ive had the same errors with other programs.  it still needs to be fixed, unfortunately
<daftykins> not really dotblank
<daftykins> oh right, that's odd then
<neil_d> what happened to the vmware-player package?  it seems to have disappeared
<dotblank> daftykins: if you run an intranet or have a parked domain
<coreyman> So I put a new partition into fstab, and i told it to mount at /home ... when i try to log in, it says Cannot enter home directory.  Using /. So I entered failsafe and edited fstab to mount the disk in /mnt but I still get the error, what am i doing wrong.
<xangua> ﻿Hi everyone, good night. I was hopping ypu can helpe with a weird problem in the Update Manager, this is the issue---> Information on the packages were updated  XX days ago; this is showed even after i update my GNU/Linux a few minutes ago
<daftykins> dotblank, i was clearly assuming his setup to just be at home as he said, i'm not talking about other situations
<Athenon> daftykins:  the kernel logger daemon also refuses to run, for instance
<failers> is there a xamp/wamp equilievant for linux users , an apache server with pre configured configs and a friendly gui :) ?
<dotblank> daftykins: he has the best reason, to learn :)
<daftykins> dotblank, i don't appreciate you telling me this kind of thing.
<failers> oh nvm xampp existed for linux
<Athenon> daftykins:  but the kld doesnt give the same error...it just.....fails
<bohemian_> anyone please take a look on this error regarding getcwd:, what will i do with this?   http://pastebin.com/d2030a639
<bejostobbo> anyone have sis display driver?
<daftykins> is it in a VM Athenon ?
<Athenon> daftykins:  its running on xen, if thats what you mean
<daftykins> virtual machine, so yeah Xen'd count
<daftykins> so your host is server/desktop ?
<Athenon> daftykins:  server only.  :P
<daftykins> heh i did my Uni final project on Xen
<xangua> ﻿Hi everyone, good night. I was hopping you can help me with a weird problem in the Update Manager, this is the issue---> Information on the packages were updated  XX days ago; this is showed even after i update my GNU/Linux a few minutes ago
<keres> If you run your computer, turn it off, then unplug it, if the hard drive is too hot to touch is that too hot?
<neil_d> coreyman: have you confirmed that the partition is getting mounted ?
<dotblank> xangua: have you tried restarting the session?
<daftykins> not really keres no, depends on the manufacturer, some just run quite hot
<xangua> yes
<keres> daftykins: maxtor
<daftykins> my 150GB older Western Digital raptor runs quite hot
<xangua> this problem is almos a month
<keres> daftykins: 80gb maxtor
<daftykins> ugh Maxtor
<dotblank> xangua: are your date/time settings right?
<xangua> yes, 5, march, 2009
<dotblank> xangua: have you tried a restart?
<xangua> yes
<bohemian_> dotblank: any idea? http://pastebin.com/d2030a639
<neil_d> daftykins: mine did too, I put a 'hdd cooler' on mine (a metal shield with two small fans).
<xangua> this is an issue from almost a month ago, i have my GNU/Linux updaed
<daftykins> raptor?
<daftykins> my velociraptor is quite cool :)
<daftykins> nice and fast for Ubuntu to run from too
<xangua> but the Update Manager always shows me i haven't update the list
<neil_d> daftykins: mine are Seagate.
<daftykins> very quick bootlogo progress bar
<daftykins> yeah i used to run seagate
<daftykins> that company look to be going down the pan right now
<dotblank> bohemian_: are you trying to compile somthing? ./ stands for cwd
<xangua> and a minutes ago i turned on my pc and updated Firefox, it still showsme i havent update the list
<bohemian_> dotblank: yes for a driver
<neil_d> what happened to the vmware-player package?  it seems to have disappeared :(
<coreyman> niel_d: i am following a tutorial right now ill let you know how that goes
<Guest87164> hello, i just here to ask if the Adobe flash which is 10 the new version is there anything better? like alternative.
<dotblank> bohemian_: have you tried make without sudo?
<bohemian_> ok
<bohemian_> dotblank: same error
<neil_d> coreyman: ok
<xangua> ﻿Guest8716there is Gnash, i also use a script for the videos in Youtube so i can watch them with my local Videoplayer
<bohemian_> dotblank: trying to follow this guide.. http://touchkit.com/proi/drive/Installation%20Note.pdf
<bohemian_> still in the first step
<dotblank> bohemian_: have you tried make ./
<Guest87164> is it better?
<Huufarted> dotblank: I give up.  :)  CD on USB incoming...
<bohemian_> dotblank: make: Nothing to be done for `./'.
<xangua> well Gnash is not better, yet
<dotblank> make new?
<Guest87164> ok then thanks for the Info.
<Belinrahs> is there an x64 version of compiz available? want to determine whether i should install 32 or 64bit ubuntu
<daftykins> Gnash takes a decent processor to work, it wasn't able to play youtube videos smoothly for me on a 1.2GHz ultra low voltage intel core solo laptop
<daftykins> which is quite shocking
<icio> Hi!!
<ovide> Random: New to ubuntu, can someone tell me what so many servers I join have "null channel lists"?
<Scooma> Belinrahs, i use compiz on my x64 ubuntu
<napostrophet> Same here
<keanu> What should I do if sudo and su are both segfaulting?
<Belinrahs> alrighty
<bohemian_> dotblank: can you give me a sample?  make ./ new  is that it?
<fetale> has anybody had issues with firefox and pidgin after the latest kernel install?
<fetale> pidgin gives me a glibc error
<keanu> It appears they only segfault on the proper password, too
<Scooma> keanu, check your dmesg for a hardware problem
<Belinrahs> i just built myself a new rig with a intel i7 and want mah open-sourcez
<keanu> Scooma, [345989.272091] sudo[20400]: segfault at 0 ip b7d2bb8b sp bfc5fa80 error 4 in pam_smbpass.so[b7ccf000+12a000]
<Dillizar> hmm
<Belinrahs> aren't most of the packages for ubuntu also available x64?
<Free0ne> fetale: custom kernel or ubuntu packaged kernel?
<Scooma> Belinrahs, yes
<icio> @ keanu: maybe i'm stupid but have you try to re-install its from synaptic?
<Dillizar> who was the guy helping my on PM
<Free0ne> Dillizar =]
<dotblank> bohemian_: make new
<Belinrahs> @Scooma: thanks much!
<fetale> Free0ne: ubuntu packaged, latest update killed it :(
<dotblank> bohemian_: no ./
<keanu> icio, I would, except gksudo also fails
<Scooma> it would if your pam is segfaulting
<Free0ne> fetale: Hmm maybe you should try reinstalling pidgin? sudo apt-get remove pidgin && sudo apt-get install pidgin
<bohemian_> dotblank: make: getcwd: No such file or directory       make: *** No rule to make target `new'.  Stop
<fetale> Free0ne, already tried that, still no luck
<fetale> firefox has an entirely different set of issues
<fetale> history doesn't work
<keanu> Oh, also, some potentially useful information: My laptop's been noticeably slower, and about a week ago when I restarted it, it complained about the OS missing
<fetale> neither does bookmarks, but my .mozilla directory works...
<keanu> (grub not even loading)
<fetale> right permissions, etc.
<Scooma> keanu, did dmesg report on a hardware fault?
<dotblank> bohemian_: what foler are you in
<dotblank> bohemian_: folder*
<victoria> helloooo
<e3co> hi
<victoria> how is everyone doing tonight?
<icio> maybe http://fixunix.com/aix/337254-segmentation-fault-su.html
<helpme> I want to increase the resolution on Ubuntu, but it won't got over 800x600
<helpme> help
<helpme> what should I do\'
<helpme> ?\
<alanbshepard70> in Ubuntu is it common for the file manager to become unresponsive when copying files or for the whole computer to become unresponsive when burning a disc? On versions of Ubuntu previous to 8.10 I don't remember having this issue.
<victoria> i want to change my splash screen.. i just download the one i like.. its a tar.gz file.. now that is the next step? where should i put it?
<Scooma> icio sounds like a faulty disk, what do you think?
<bohemian_> dotblank: user/Desktop/touchkit/include#      base on the guide then ran make new
<Free0ne> fetale: Hmm, you may need to submit a bug report
<bohemian_> does that mean some folder is missing?
<e3co> victoria:  sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Free0ne> do you know what happens when you run pidgin in the terminal?
<coreyman> neil_d: cannot move /home to /old_home : device or resource busy, how do i make it unbusy >.>
<dotblank> bohemian_: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Free0ne> any error message?
<dotblank> bohemian_: after that run "make new"
<Free0ne> fetale: wait you said a glibc error?
<bejostobbo> anyone have sis672 display driver?
<bohemian_> ok
<e3co> victoria:  look under system administration startup manager and add your splash screen
<fetale> Free0ne, yea, glibc
<keanu> Scooma, not that i saw: startup info, wifi, "EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended", "apm: BIOS not found", usb stuff, etc, down until cups segfaulted, and then sudo/su/gksudo failing
<helpme> How do I increase resolution to 1280x800?
<Scooma> dotblank, maybe  a configure before a make?
<fetale> can't really reinstall that one...
<helpme> it won't go higher then 800x600
<Free0ne> fetale: did you try sudo apt-get install glibc-2.7-1 ?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: :D
<victoria> ok
<helpme> help
<Free0ne> ah
<fetale> hm
<victoria> after i install it you mean?
<icio> but the upgrade of kernel gone well or give you some error?
<victoria> yeah
<keanu> (I had gone to localhost:631 to move a print job)
<coreyman> sebsebseb hi
<e3co> victoria:  yeah
<fetale> Free0ne, not yet!
<dotblank> Scooma: yes, but because tthe install doc he has just says to use make, i belive a make file already exists
<Free0ne> fetale: hah, I'm actually pretty new with linux xD only about a month using it, just trying to share my 2cent
<helpme> I need to increase my resolution in Ubuntu, help
<Scooma> keanu, yeah you need to run a fsck on your disk. is it just the one disk in your laptop?
<Scooma> dotblank, no worries ;)
<keanu> Scooma, yeah
<e3co> brb gotta go pee!
<nivardus> DO IT
<sebsebseb> e3co: you told about a thousand people :d
<helpme> How do I increase resolution?
<helpme> to 1280x800?
<e3co> sebsebseb:  isnt that great!
<helpme> Ubuntu by default won't go over 800x600
<coreyman> cannot move /home to /old_home : device or resource busy, how do i make it unbusy >.> I am in recovery mode. root shell prompt
<sebsebseb> e3co: ok
<keanu> Scooma, think I should back up files first, if it was complaining about the OS missing before?
<opera> !plug-ins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plug-ins
<fetale> hm, it's what I'm afraid of, already installed.
<sebsebseb> coreyman: told you making  seperate homes after install wasn't easy
<coreyman> helpme install video drivers
<coreyman> sebsebseb idc.
<helpme> coreyman how?
<sebsebseb> coreyman: system administartation hardware drivers?
<Scooma> keanu, make a backup onto a usb of important docs/pics
<coreyman> helpme what video card do you have
<opera> who can tell me what is plug-ins?
<bohemian_> dotblank: same error...  http://pastebin.com/m5624c361
<helpme> VIA Mirage 3
<coreyman> sebsebseb no, the persons name is helpme
<helpme> (SiS 762)
<sebsebseb> helpme: yeah   systems administartion  hardware driers
<keanu> Scooma, k
<icio> dio che casin!!
<sebsebseb> helpme: top panel.  system >  administartion > hardware drivers
<bpat1434> I'm running ubuntu server 8.10 with samba and I'm in ubuntu 8.10 trying to mount it and I get a permission denied error.  The same username (different passwords) are the owners.  The password being entered is correct.  Any ideas what else can cause the permission denied error?
<Free0ne> hmm
<ed1t> anybody knows how to change skins in bugzilla?
<Free0ne> You running ubuntu 8.10 fetale?
<dotblank> bohemian_: can you paste the output of ls -l?
<coreyman> I need to move my home directory, but it says its in use, how do i make it not in use so i can move it.
<Scooma> keanu, after that, google a little on fsck so you can understand what will happen
<fetale> Free0ne, I am
<sebsebseb> coreyman: Live CD
<helpme> sebsebseb it's blank
<coreyman> sebsebseb o.
<helpme> there's nothing in Hardware Drivers
<coreyman> sebsebseb ok then.
<opera> what si plug-ins
<keanu> Scooma, I'm familiar with fsck, I just haven't run it on this laptop much
<coreyman> wait no sebsebseb
<usser> bohemian_, your make file seem to think getcwd is a valid command
<sebsebseb> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<coreyman> wait yes.
<usser> bohemian_, try editing it, replace getcwd with pwd
<neil_d> coreyman: generally that means the a terminal is 'cd' to somewhere in '/home'
<Guest93265> hi, exists vmware for ubuntu ?
<coreyman> neil_d: yea, how do i cd out.
<coreyman> neil_d or do i just load from live cd
<usser> Guest93265, yes
<daftykins> yes you can download and install vmware server on ubuntu
<Scooma> keanu, okay so that's where you are then. backup your important files and then fsck. after that you might need to run your package manager (synaptic or apt-get) and just verify that everything is fine
<Free0ne> fetale, I'm sorry I don't know what to tell you. sorry I couldn't help you resolve, keep trying and you could send a bug report
<Guest93265> thanks
<Free0ne> because I'm sure there are others with the same problem
<helpme> HELP, how do I increase my resolution (sobs)
<thomastaco> can someone help me download and install silk road online?
<helpme> I should have just bought a Mac
<Scooma> Guest93265, you can download the player for free from vmware's site to test an image
<tritium> !fixres | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> helpme:  ok have you installed the graphics card drivers?
<bejostobbo> helpme: same but mine sis 672
<coreyman> helpme install video drivers
<helpme> what's fixres, tritium?
<coreyman> helpme sebsebseb told you how
<Jordan_U> helpme: Are you sure that you have the proper video drivers installed?
<tritium> helpme: see the info I had ubottu provide you above.
<linux_guy> i should have bought a windows machine
<helpme> bejostobbo mine is a SiS 672 as well
<victoria> Ok, I am in start-up manager now. Now. what is the difference between bootloader themes and unplash themes?:S
<fetale> yea, I'll try to reconfigure first
<IndyGunFreak> helpme: that device sucks under linux
<linux_guy> (lol)
<bejostobbo> Jordan_U: where i can get it?
<helpme> what should I do?
<fetale> thanks Free0ne
<linux_guy> !vbox
<IndyGunFreak> helpme: follow the link tritium gave you..
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> helpme: under hardware drivers    I told you how to get in that
<sebsebseb> helpme: are there any drivers that it wants to install?
<Scooma> helpme how long have you been using ubuntu for?
<linux_guy> ten minutes lol
<Scooma> :)
<IndyGunFreak> linux_guy: why do you think you should ahve bought a windows machine?
<bigjigalo>  hello. the packed kernel version for ubuntu is 2.6.27-generic, is that higher or lower than linux-2.6.27-rc7.tar.bz2,
<Huufarted> quit
<linux_guy> IndyGunFreak, i like spyware / virus invading my world.  plus i enjoy paying overpriced amounts for software
<opera> !ForecastFox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ForecastFox
<IndyGunFreak> linux_guy: to each their own i guess.
<Scooma> bigjagolo, the rc7 is a release candidate
<linux_guy> IndyGunFreak, i was joking with "helpme" who said he should have bought a mac
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok..lol
<usser> bigjagolo, higher, in a sense ubuntu kernel is patched by ubuntu kernel team so there's more to it
<bigjigalo> Scooma: so is that higher or lower?
<bejostobbo> does anyone have sis672 display driver?
<IndyGunFreak> bejostobbo: i don't believe there is one.. could be wrong.
<Scooma> bejostobbo, what is on sis's web site?
<coreyman> sebsebseb its quite simple to move your home dir, i have been just having problems cause i am using a terminal cd'd into home dir, live cd should fix all that.
<bigjigalo> usser: who has higher.. rc7 or generic? cause i got a wifi card and am reading stuff was patched from rc7+ so i dunno if ubuntu has it patched
<bohemian_> dotblank:  ls -l        total 0
<linux_guy> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<neil_d> coreyman: cd to somewhere else like 'cd /'
<rmrfslash> Anyone have an XPS 1640?
<linux_guy> does that mean vbox free is only available for gutsy?
<bohemian_> usser: i'm sorry how will i do that?
<sebsebseb> linux_guy: no it's not up to date
<usser> bigjagolo, its higher, ubuntu generic is based on 2.6.27 released
<victoria> hi again, im in startup manager now.. so now i will add a usplash theme.. i need to add it as a tar.gz or first i should extract it?
<usser> bigjagolo, rc7 was before that
<bejostobbo> there are nothing there
<bohemian_> thanks a lot for help and patience guys really need to make it work
<sebsebseb> linux_guy: open sourcce edition is in the repo for hardy and ibex, but that lacks USB suppourt.  so  if you want USB you get the other version from their site
<rmrfslash> anyone?
<rmrfslash> no?
<Dillizar> Free0ne,
<bigjigalo> ok thanks, so the latest install should have current patched drivers for wifi 5100agn from sony vaoi to allow injection and monitor modd
<bigjigalo> mode
<bigjigalo> ?
<Scooma> bejostobbo, release candidates are less than the release
<linux_guy> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose works for me?
<Scooma> bejostobbo, what's your wifi card?
<usser> bigjagolo, im not sure 5100, last i heard it was flaky
<bejostobbo> atheros
<Athenon> kernel logger daemon issues...any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/d7882ac28
<bigjigalo> Scooma: 5100 agn, am waiting for a alfa card 500src in the main
<bigjigalo> 500mwv crap
<bigjigalo> mail
<bigjigalo> well alrighty
<coreyman> neil_d: i booted into live disc, permission denied moving all files in /old/home to /new/ find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<coreyman> using find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<coreyman> nvm
<coreyman> sudo before cpio worked.
<Scooma> bejostobbo, if they say they've patched it you could grab the source, make it and built it into the kernel
<bohemian_> usser: yo might be talking about the changing getcwd in makefile script but can find the word there, i'm trying to compile this:  http://touchkit.com/Drivers.htm#ub
<neil_d> coreyman: ok,   what does "ls -ld /new' return?
<Scooma> sounds complicated but after a few times of doing it, it becomes second nature
<danes_> hello, is there anyone that knows how to install multiple boot on a usb?
<Scooma> danes_, do you already have a boot on the usb?
<usser> bohemian_, can you pastebin Makefile
<danes_> Scooma, yes
<DasE1> ﻿danes_: ﻿ubottu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bejostobbo> Scooma: sorry. i'm new with ubuntu and linux. i don't understand at all
<DasE1> also !dualboot
<danes_> DasE1, I already have it. But I need to install other distributions
<bohemian_> usser: http://pastebin.com/d1fafa4ac
<Scooma> danes_, is it a windows or ubuntu boot?
<danes_> I have been looking for days trying several methods, but none of those works
<fearful> Scooma, it can be both
<DasE1> ﻿danes_:complete description of your project ?
<Scooma> bejostobbo, then best wait a little bit?
<opera> !adblock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adblock
<usser> bohemian_, do you have tclsh? type tclsh on the terminal. does your prompt change?
<danes_> I want to include p-magic, ubuntu, and fedora on a usb, and have a partition in fat32 for the rest of my files
<Scooma> bejostobbo, but if you want to do it yourself, learn how to compile the driver, and then learn how to integrate the driver file (typically the *.ko) into the kernel... it's a good thing to learn
<bohemian_> usser: here's the makefile inside utility/ folder  http://pastebin.com/d35ccb52
<danes_> Scooma, I installed it using unetbootin
<Scooma> danes_, okay so does the usb boot with grub?
<Scooma> danes_, okay great
<usser> bohemian_, last pastebin is invalid,
<bohemian_> usser: i get % in the command prompt
<usser> bohemian_,
<usser> bohemian_, can you run ./configure ?
<bohemian_> usser: http://pastebin.com/d35ccb521
<bejostobbo> Scooma: it's nice chalenge. i'll love it...
<Scooma> danes_, what you need to do is learn how to use grub (how to edit the menu.lst), and add in different sections that point at different partitions on the usb key
<usser> bohemian_, looks fine
<danes_> Scooma, not really sure :s. I read somewhere that renaming ubninit and ubnkern, and pointing in syslinux.cfg to the kernels of the extra image I want to load
<Scooma> bejostobbo, once you get the hang of it, it really is quite simple. i do it all the time for my scsi cards (they're unsupported in the kernel, but that's fine)
<danes_> the thing is that it does not work that way :(
<bohemian_> usser: i ran ./configure inside tclsh, i get  invalid command name "./configure"
<usser> bohemian_, no quit tclsh
<usser> bohemian_, run ./configure from the directory where the Makefile is
<danes_> Scooma, by any chance do you know where can  I find a tutorial or manual on using grub?
<bohemian_> usser: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<neil_d> what happened to the vmware-player package?  it seems to have disappeared :(
<Scooma> danes_, mostly from ubuntu.com, put grub in the search box and away you go! :)
<Scooma> danes_, i recommend 1st) learning how the file structure of the menu.lst is
<usser> bohemian_, you're probably missing some dependencies, but since they dont have a configure file its hard to tell which ones
<Scooma> danes_, then learning how you can add new entries to point at the different partitions
<usser> bohemian_, try emailing the developers, ask what it needs to compile
<bohemian_> usser: oh no...
<bohemian_> usser: i see 6 config files in the makefile drectory
<Athenon> Weird errors at bootup...seems kernel related....anybody have any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/m26e0d75a
<gyx> uibuntu :)
<usser> bohemian_, can you pastebin the results of ls -al in that directory?
<usser> bohemian_, im sorry i'm not that much help. i just dont feel like compiling that stuff myself,
<bohemian_> usser: total 0
<Scooma> danes_, if after that, it isn't working, you might want to ask in #grub (or some irc channel) about specific issues to the partition (you should have error messages)
<usser> bohemian_, eh? in the directory where your sources and Makefile is?
<bohemian_> usser: yes, anyway just letting you know the guide and package is for ubuntu 6.06
<bohemian_> does that make a difference?
<Scooma> Athenon, sorry can't open at the moment can you give me one line?
<naymyowin> hello
<naymyowin> dear all
<naymyowin> i got postfix problem
<naymyowin> can anyone help me?
<Athenon> Scooma: it gives some kernel errors, some mount errors, and then this:  * Starting kernel log daemon...                                         [fail]   <--------- hangs for like 5 minutes before failing
<evilgeek> i have a machine that's unwilling to boot from CD.  i think i can boot it off a USB nerdstick, though.  is there an ubuntu install image for nerdsticks?
<Scooma> Athenon, sounds like your fstab (file mounting instructions) is having a problem with where your logging directory is supposed to go
<Scooma> Athenon, did you add a disk recently?
<Athenon> Scooma:  nope.  its a vps.
<Athenon> Scooma:  it literally was working great, then all of a sudden i killed the mysql processes, rebooted to try to get them back, and all hell broke loose :S
<Scooma> evilgeek, use unetbootin to build a usb boot image. try getting easy peasy (small asus eee specific ubuntu live image) and use that
<keanu> Scooma, this appears to be what i'm having - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/260687
<evilgeek> cool.
<evilgeek> thanks.
<naymyowin> naymyowin@naymyowin-laptop:~$ sudo -i
<naymyowin> [sudo] password for naymyowin:
<naymyowin> root@naymyowin-laptop:~# clear
<naymyowin> root@naymyowin-laptop:~# clear
<naymyowin> root@naymyowin-laptop:~#  cd /
<FloodBot3> naymyowin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Athenon> Scooma:  i think i fixed the 2 kernel errors - 1 was wine, so i purged wine...and the other was a setting for a kernel version later than what i have installed, so i commented it out
<Rolle> which channel to join for launchpad/bugs helps?
<Scooma> keanu, can you priv msg it to me? I cannot use firefox at the moment
<Rolle> i have question about backtrace
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm trying to run a Mono app, but I'm getting errors about Mono not being properly installed.  I thought Mono was supposed to be installed on Ubuntu by default.  What do I need to apt-get/aptitude to fix this?
<mattrek> exit
<Scooma> Athenon, so your system boots okay apart from the hang?
<daftykins> apt-cache search mono
<Rolle> is Bryce Harrington here?
<Athenon> Scooma: This would probably be the offending log  * Mounting local filesystems...                                                mount: /sys already mounted or /sys busy mount: according to mtab, sysfs is already mounted on /sys
<Athenon> Scooma:  it BOOTS ok, but im always getting fopen errors and permission errors
<Scooma> Athenon, can you do a postbin of your fstab
<Athenon> /etc/fstab?
<Scooma> and your dmesg   (yes, /etc/fstab thanks)
<Rolle> does 9.04 have a dedicated channel?
<jdsbluedevl> can someone tell me how to get Mono installed properly?
<bullgard4> man rsync: "rsync contacts a remote system on either of two different ways: i.) using a remote-shell program as the transport (such as ssh or rsh) or  ii.)..."  RFC4253: "SSH works over any 8-bit clean, binary-transparent transport." Where is the concept "transport" explained?
<Scooma> jdsbluedevl, mono has a package
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: What have you tried and what is the problem?
<jdsbluedevl> I tried to run a program that was written for Mono, but it's giving me weird messages about how Mono is not properly installed
<jdsbluedevl> I thought Mono was installed by default, or rather it should be
<Athenon> Scooma:  http://pastebin.com/m11a573b0
<jdsbluedevl> if the package is mono-common I have that installed
<Athenon> Scooma:  or...postbin? XD
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: What program and can you pastebin the exact error?
<Scooma> Athenon, thanks. i'll get to it in a sec. i'm locked up with a disk burn-in
<Athenon> Scooma:  great, thanks.  you're by far the most helpful person i've ever talked to regarding this issue :)
<jdsbluedevl> it's a program someone wrote for exporting pictures and documents with GEDCOM files from Geni called GedTweak
<jdsbluedevl> pastebin in a second
<hunter> what program is it that will run the ubuntu desktop more smoothly - LDXE?
<hunter> I can't remember the initials lol
<Athenon> (I've been trying to fix this for like 2 weeks now :()
<crdlb> hunter: lxde
<hunter> thanks crdlb
<jdsbluedevl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/127029/
<Rolle> does 9.04 have a dedicated channel?
<Scooma> Athenon, okay your fstab and dmesg all look clean. next is your /var/log/messages
<hunter> crdlb, I have a 3 GB computer with nvidia graphics on ubuntu, normal to have a very slight lag?
<bullgard4> Rolle: Yes.
<Rolle> bullgard4:  can you ponit me there :)
<Scooma> keanu, cheers, reading that
<hollywoodb> Rolle: #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Rolle, #ubuntu+1
<keanu> :)
<Rolle> thanks buds =)
<Athenon> Scooma:  http://pastebin.com/df23481f
<crdlb> hunter: depends on what you mean
<Royall> After I install a font in Ubuntu, do I need to keep the .tff file in its original location? Or can I delete it?
<Scooma> keanu, did you do the command that was offered in the bugtrak?
<gaintsura> has anyone had any lockups with tweetdeck that cause all system resources to be maxxed?
<keanu> Scooma, I have to boot into recovery mode to do that, since I can't without root
<hunter> crdlb : I am having a brief lag, especially when I type on skype it takes longer for the message to send, however, web pages load very quickly
<stewart__> how do i get a list of running apache modules?
<crdlb> hunter: that could be nvidia's slowness at 2d acceleration and opengl compositing
<Free0ne> When I run sudo make install and then delete the source directory is there any way to uninstall that software automatically?
<Scooma> keanu, you're going to need a live cd then I'm guessing? can someone else suggest a workaround? keanu's pam is segfaulting so he can't auth a package remove/reinstall
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: did you get the pastebin?
<bigjigalo> hello, i have a new out the box sony vaoi vgn-cs215j ... 4gb ram, 250gb hd.. my question is. Which version to install... x86 or x64?
<bigjigalo> also it has a centrino chip
<coreyman> how come i cant enter home directory
<Jordan_U> jdsbluedevl: Yes, it's saying that it's missing a Visual Basic assembly, that doesn't come standard. I'm looking to see if there is a package for it
<coreyman> i mounted /dev/sda3 in /home and it says can enter home directory
<bigjigalo> intel core duo cpu
<Royall_> I'll ask again:
<coreyman> can
<coreyman> t
<Royall_> After I install a font in Ubuntu, do I need to keep the .tff file in its original location? Or can I delete it?
<hollywoodb> bigjigalo: x86
<bigjigalo> hollywoodb: thanks
<Scooma> Athenon, what distribution of ubuntu are you on? intrepid?
<bohemian_> what is "tcl " and which package is this related to?
<Athenon> Scooma:  yep.  it was originally 7.04...upgraded to 7.10, then 8.04....then that worked fine for a few months, then the error randomly started...so u pgraded to 8.10 to try to fix it, but it didnt fix it
<flippo> Tcl is a command language.
<bigjigalo> bohemian_: tcl is a scripting language
<bigjigalo> bohemian_: u should google it
<bohemian_> i see
<Scooma> Athenon, cos i'm seeing that it's an intrepid-specific error
<Athenon> Scooma:  it started in 8.04... XD
<flippo> (Originally used as an embedded control language, but occasionally used like any other scripting language.)
<Free0ne> Royall_: Once you have the .ttf in your ~/.fonts directory you can remove any other copy of it just make sure the one in ~/.fonts is there
<Royall_> thanks
<bigjigalo> whats the best recommended version to download? for a new fresh out the box laptop? intrepid?
<Athenon> Scooma:  either way, i just want it fixed...i install bind9, get a ton of fopens....mysql wont run except if its root...and none of that happened before those errors started :(
<Scooma> Athenon, sorry i wrote that wrong, it's fixed in intrepid
<Scooma> Athenon, yes, the core prob is the logging daemon is screwed
<Athenon> Scooma:  oh.  ive tried purging it and reinstalling it, but it doesnt work :S
<Scooma> Athenon, once that works, everything else should be fine
<Royall_> What is the command to force remove everything in the trash? I have a folder that just won't delete, even after 'sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*'
<Scooma> Athenon, which one? klogd?
<Athenon> Scooma:  yeah
<Athenon> and sysklogd
<Scooma> Athenon, have you got a /var/log?
<Athenon> Scooma:  yeah
<Athenon> Scooma:  but SOME of the logs quit logging the day the error happened, naturally.
<Free0ne> Royall_, I honestly don't know what to tell you there. What kind of file are you trying to remove?
<Scooma> Athenon,    does your var log look like this:   drwxr-xr-x 18 root root  4096 2009-03-06 08:23 log
<bejostobbo> hi there
<Scooma> ie. chown'd, chgrp'd etc
<Athenon> drwxr-xr-x 17 root     root     4096 Mar  5 20:53 log
<Royall_> Free0ne: It's a folder, it contains the untarred tarball source of deluve 1.1.3
<Scooma> Athenon, what ver of syslogd do you have?
<bigjigalo> hello i have a new fresh out the box sony vaoi, and someone recommended to install x86 with duo centrino... shouldnt 64x be better if it has over 2-3gb ram? 4gb ram+ and windows is already running it at x64
<Athenon> Scooma:  im not sure, and i dont know how to check :S
<Royall_> Free0ne: This is a recurring problem, everytime I delete the untarred folder
<Royall_> Free0ne: Someone gave me a working command before, but I lost where I saved it
<Scooma> Athenon, run synaptic package manager
<Scooma> (system->admin -> syn pack mgr)
<Athenon> Scooma:  isnt synaptic gui-only?  :P
<Athenon> Scooma:  its a server version, console-only, vps running on xen :P
<Scooma> Athenon, cos i want you to see that your installed matches the latest
<hor> if you downt want gui use apt-get
<Free0ne> Royall_: Hmm, weird. Do you get any error message when trying to rm -rf?
<Royall_> Free0ne: no
<Athenon> hor: how do i check a version with apt-get though? XD
<Scooma> Athenon,    sudo dpkg --list | grep -i klog
<Athenon> Scooma:  ii  klogd                             1.5-2ubuntu6               Kernel Logging Daemon
<Athenon> ii  sysklogd                          1.5-2ubuntu6               System Logging Daemon
<Scooma> hmmm
<Athenon> i dont normally paste, but it was 2 lines XD
<LSSTUDIO> quelqu'un parler francais ?
<Free0ne> Royall_: I'd definitely like the answer to that too, trying to google for it. Let me know if you figure it out, like to add to my database in the back of my head to trouble shooting things xD
<bastid_raZor> medibuntu is still for 8.10?
<Scooma> Athenon,    ummm....       mount | grep sysfs
<Flare-laptop> !fr | LSSTUDIO
<ubottu> LSSTUDIO: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Athenon> Scooma:  1 line output... sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<coreyman> how do i make a user own a file/dolder
<coreyman> folder*
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: I was reading and came across a compiler called vbnc.  I think this might be it, but I don't see it in the repos
<bastid_raZor> coreyman; sudo chown -R user folder/
<homeskill> is it true that you shouldn't apt-get install things as root, or even sudo to root for security reasons? if so what should i do?
<coreyman> thanks bastid_razor
<storbeck> homeskill: That's not true at all.
<bastid_raZor> homeskill; use sudo apt-get ..
<bastid_raZor> !sudo > homeskill
<ubottu> homeskill, please see my private message
<homeskill> i know what sudo is, thats why i asked about it :p
<Scooma> Athenon, hold a tic. i think i know the prob
<bastid_raZor> homeskill; using sudo will do everything your wanting then.
<homeskill> storbeck ive heard that you should apt-get source and build the package as fakeroot then make install as root
<Athenon> Scooma:  anything you say.  you honestly cant believe how thrilled i am just to get some REAL help with it :)
<coreyman> homeskill never use root
<coreyman> homeskill use sudo
<homeskill> sudo uses root though
<coreyman> ok
<homeskill> why is no one comprehending what im asking :P
<coreyman> you are asking what is sudo
<homeskill> NO
<coreyman> sudo != root
<Flare-laptop> !sudo | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<homeskill> sudo = temp root to run a command
<Flare-laptop> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<coreyman> homeskill right
<homeskill> ok now, will someone please answer my actual question :p
<Scooma> Athenon, can u do a   uname -a   for me? i see it in your log already but i just want to make sure
<bastid_raZor> homeskill; you don't need to be root for anything. use sudo instead of being root
<Athenon> Scooma:  Linux subaru 2.6.18.8-linode16 #1 SMP Mon Jan 12 09:50:18 EST 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<coreyman> homeskill and that was should i use apt-get in such a way to download and install as fake root
<Scooma> okay yes
<storbeck> homeskill: See my PM
<homeskill> my question is is it safe to build programs using sudo apt-get because that installs them AS root
<storbeck> homeskill: Yes
<Scooma> Athenon, the problem you've got is that your binaries expect a newer kernel. check this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-461194.html
<homeskill> if it's not safe to compile a program as root, why is it safe to apt-get as root
<storbeck> homeskill: I su into root and install programs. It doesn't hurt anything
<coreyman> homeskill apt-get is from ubuntu repository right?
<hunter> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Athenon> Scooma:  thats a list of available kernels...which one should i use?
<Athenon> Scooma:  sorry, link: http://pastebin.com/m6cc524e9
<redvamp128> coreyman:  not necessarily if you add to the sources list -- like adding budgeted (for wine) also mediabuntu.
<redvamp128> coreyman:  also adding some repositories from launchpad (for LXDE) or others.
<Scooma> Athenon,  boot your 2.6.27....
<Scooma> that should be your default for the moment
<Athenon> Scooma:  ok, lemme reboot
<coreyman> ok if you add insecure repositories i dont think it would be safe
<coreyman> other than that you are fine.
<icefox> Hey there, can someone point me to where I can find the source for the 'Preferred Application' application that lets me select the browser I want to use?
<jdsbluedevl> Jordan_U: have you found the program?
<Scooma> icefox, that's on Windows
<coreyman> i booted into live cd to give my user "coreyman" privlages with chown to a folder, it says invalid user.. what am i doing wrong
<ezguy> hi, anyone got the wireless to work on ps3?
<icefox> Scooma: no that is in Gnome
<crdlb> icefox: apt-get source gnome-control-center
<icefox> crdlb: thanks
<coreyman> ezguy playstation 3? i thought this was ubuntu
<crdlb> that'll put it in a folder in the current directory
 * Scooma grins
<ezguy> yes
<Athenon> Scooma:  i still get the mount thing and the hardware clock thing...no logger errors, though.  HOWEVER...i can no longer ssh into my server....
<ezguy> i installed ubuntu 8.10 on ps3
<jigp> hello guys my clock has gone including the system tray, the menu in upper corner, mene,system,administration nothing...how to get back the tray?
<redvamp128> icefox:  system- preferences- then preferred applications form there you can set your default browser.
<melik> jigp: what do u mean?
<coreyman>  booted into live cd to give my user "coreyman" privlages with chown to a folder, it says invalid user.. what am i doing wrong
<ezguy> can't get the wpa to work, any ideas?
<melik> right click your panel on the top > add applet
<icefox> redvamp128: yes, but I was looking for the source to that application :)
<redvamp128> !sudo | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<melik> and search for various applets.
<ezguy> anyone running ubuntu on ps3?
<IndyGunFreak> ezguy: what device, and what version of ubuntu
<ezguy> 8.10
<Scooma> Athenon,  but you got console yeah? you might need to fix up your ssh.config or just make sure you've got the latest ssh client cos there was a few fixes a few months ago due to a ssh hack that appeared
<jigp> melik: im using gnome 8.04 ubuntu. I cannot see the menu in the upper corner,the system , is gone.all I can see now is my desktop folders.where is the menu?
<IndyGunFreak> what wireless device?
<melik> jigp: right click your panel > add applet
<Athenon> Scooma:  yeah...ive got a lish console from linode
<coreyman> redvamp128 im using freakin sudo
<melik> and search for gnome menu and drag it to ur panel
<mezquitale> anyone here uses a linux phone?  I want a phone that can allow me to add appz like ubuntu
<Scooma> coreyman, you don't need to create a user on the live cd. just run it normally and then when you sudo typically you hit enter for the password
<coreyman> im not creating a user on the live cd
<coreyman> i mounted a disk, and im trying to change privlages of a folder
<Scooma> ah sorry
<Athenon> Scooma:  ssh wasnt started for some reason
<redvamp128> icefox:  you could possibly try using this page look for the ! Repositories Using the Command Line - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine> but you have to know the package name for that preffered application
<Mike94287> I recently put Ubuntu on an old computer of mine with very little RAM. Unfortunately it's still running slow so I was considering removing Ubuntu and putting Debian on the computer with gnome so there's less stuff on the computer. Can someone tell me if this would make a difference?
<Scooma> Athenon,  all good then!
<Athenon> Scooma:  mysql wont run under mysql still tho...trying bind9 now
<mezquitale> Mike94287, try xubuntu
<icefox> redvamp128: crdlb pointed me to the source, thanks though
<Athenon> Scooma:  still get fopen errors and stuff too
<melik> w/ 4
<redvamp128> icefox:  also I think you can use your software sources list to add the source code repository
<coreyman> mike94287 you just need a low ram linux build
<Scooma> Athenon, you might need to repair the db
<Athenon> Scooma:  repair which db?
<IndyGunFreak> Mike94287: xubuntu, crunchbang linux(ubuntu w/ openbox), wouldboth be fine, how "low" on ram are you?
<Mike94287> mezquitale: I know xubuntu is lightweight but I'm not sure if it would make a big difference from what I've heard. The only thing the computer is used for is internet browsing and piding.
<Scooma> Athenon, open your system log and work through the error messages
<btthalion> I have attempted to install Ubuntu using the mini iso image (I only had a single 600MB CD-RW on hand). Problem is, after I go through the install process, there is no GUI installed and I boot into a shell.  Anyone have ideas on how to get a normal ubuntu install going given where I'm at?
<IndyGunFreak> Mike94287: how much ram does the system have?
<dft> btthalion: sudo apt-get install gnome*
<merther> Can someone help me connect up to my wireless network.  The network is detected, the password is wpa and wpasupplicant is installed.  When connecting it just fails to connect and asks for the password again.  Attempting to connect through the network manager in xubuntu 8.10
<Mike94287> IndygunFreak: About 184 mb
<redvamp128> btthalion:  to start an install with the alternate cd -- the comand is "cli"  to start the command line installer.
<IndyGunFreak> Mike94287: yeah, thats not enough..
<Scooma> btthalion, don't waste your time. go out and buy a dvd
 * Scooma grins
<Athenon> would this be ssh? Mar  5 21:43:49 subaru init: tty1 main process (2558) killed by TERM signal
<IndyGunFreak> Mike94287: i'd look at crunchbang linux.. if all you do is surf, and use pidgin.. it would do well for that.
<IndyGunFreak> Mike94287: its basically ubuntu, w/ openbox.
<Mike94287> IndyGunFreak: Okay I'll look into it, thanks.
<Scooma> Athenon, thats the first terminal
<Scooma> Athenon, typically console or whatever you've linked into the server
<Athenon> Scooma:  im not seeing anything that should be causing all this funkiness....in fact, now my IRC server and stuff isnt running...cron seems to be down?
<redvamp128> btthalion:  just make sure if you are using the alternate cd that you are connected to the web though- because it grabs the latest packages from the web to do the install.
<btthalion> dft: that fails due to broken packages... dependencies that are not installable, apparently.
<dft> btthalion: meh
<btthalion> redvamp128: I'm not sure how installing with the CLI tool will help matters?
<dft> btthalion: get a dvd:)
<Athenon> wait no, there ir comes my bad
<btthalion> redvamp128: I used 'install' and that whole process completed.
<redvamp128> btthalion:  I thought you were using the alternate cd-- and a lot of people download that by mistake and get a boot to a prompt
<Jared__> can anyone tell me why my sound and video is running in half time?
<btthalion> dft, scooma: It's late, nothing is open now... :)
<inkd_denver> hey guys, does anyone know why my sound would be playing half speed in both the browser and media player?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to burn an avi to a dvd with brasero - but I'm getting the error "It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins"
<Athenon> Scooma:  the kernel log daemon is still failing to start...i dont get any message about it at startup though....that bad?
<btthalion> redvamp128: Oh, no, the mini iso. As far as I know it just downloads the packages needed to install whatever distribution I pick (ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, etc.)
<Scooma> Athenon, postbin your /var/log/syslog
<Scooma> btthalion, heh
<dft> btthalion: if you're really keen on not going throught the whole reinstall process I think you might gain some success with apt-get install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment for starters
<jdsbluedevl> can someone tell me where to find mono-vbnc?  it isn't in the repos, but it should be
<Scooma> btthalion, can't wait one day? but yeah try dft's suggestion
<btthalion> Scooma: Ha, I can in theory, but what would I do with the rest of my day then? Watch TV or something?
<btthalion> dft: Giving that a shot...
<coreyman> i stuck /dev/sda3 in fstab to mount at startup, but its not mounting.... what am i doing wrong
<IndyGunFreak> !info mono-vbc
<ubottu> Package mono-vbc does not exist in intrepid
<bastid_raZor> coreyman; use the UUID
<dft> read this thread, it's a bit dated but may guide you http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186298.html
<Athenon> Scooma:  http://pastebin.com/m122f81cc
<jdsbluedevl> !info mono-vbnc
<ubottu> Package mono-vbnc does not exist in intrepid
<btthalion> dft: Nifty, thanks :)
<jdsbluedevl> there, ubottu agrees with me, mono-vbnc isn't there
<coreyman> bastid_razor can you give me some syntax to use to mount /dev/sda3 in /home on startup with a variable UUID
<jdsbluedevl> it should be, so where is it?!!!
<mikewu> jdsbluedevl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mono-vbnc try this site
<Jared__> I'm using a Foxconn NF4UK8AA and whenever I play video or audio it plays in half time
<jdsbluedevl> that's for Jaunty, I have Intrepid
<mezquitale> Mike94287, xubuntu SHOULD make a difference, there are other distros for limited resources, xubuntu is the one i recommend unless you want to bother configuring your monitor by hand
<bastid_raZor> coreyman; i have 2 minutes before i have to run... sudo blkid will give you the UUID of /dev/sda3
<slops17> hey
<coreyman> oh i realize that, i need the other syntax bastid_razor
<slops17> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop
<Jared__> I heard there was some kind of BIOS issue with linux, but I don't know if that's true or not
<slops17> but how do i switch to kde3 and not kde4
<merther> Can someone assist me in connecting to my wireless network through network manager using a wpa password?
<coreyman> bastid_razor like UUID= 12421048721491274 /home stuff here
<bastid_raZor> http://pastebin.com/f2b56c0f3 that is my fstab .. coreyman
<coreyman> thanks bastid_razor
<bastid_raZor> i have to run.. good luck ... coreyman
<coreyman> see you later bastid_razor
<Mean_Admin> ok weird, I made a new partition with Ubuntu's partitioner (which seems to be gparted) and this new ext3 partition is a filesystem which ubuntu proclaims not be able to read when I ask it to open the partition from Places - 120GB(partition)
<coreyman> mean_admin try to format it?
<coreyman> mean_admin or do you have files on it.
<Scooma> Athenon, see in your postbin, line 129
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: no files but I've formatted it once wiht gpartioner from inside the system
<coreyman> mean_admin use gparted on a live disc
<Athenon> Scooma:  that would probably be part of the 30 fopen: permission denied errors i got upon installing it? XD
<slops17> any one?
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: I don't understand, why didn't gparted work from inside the OS ?
<neil_d> just installing vmplayer, it is using a .bundle, I haven't seen these before, are they new? or just a vmware thing?
<inkd_denver> does anyone know of a package that could run OSX leopard inside linux? through an emulator?
<Scooma> Athenon, is this a production server or your own machine?
<coreyman> mean_admin im not sure, i just providedd an alternative :D
<Athenon> Scooma:  its not just bind thats the problem...mysql is getting permission errors it shouldnt as well
<Athenon> Scooma:  production server methinks
<Athenon> Scooma:  but i dont mind rebooting or anything
<slops17> i have just installed kubuntu from the iso i got of the site last night but i would like to use kde3 not 4
<Scooma> Athenon, how did you install bind?
<Athenon> Scooma:  apt-get install bind9
<slops17> how do i do this
<Scooma> Athenon, as root?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i'm having problems exporting big OO files to PDF, i get an error saying "resources exhausted", i googled and it seems like my /tmp is too small, how can i enlarge it , is mount -o remount,size=5M /tmp the command?
<strebor> slops17: if you're using intrepid, then i don't think there's any easy way to do that, you could try something like <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960742>, but i'm not sure how well it would work
<Athenon> Scooma:  yep.
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: good enough for me :)
<slops17> ok
<neil_d> inkd_denver: you could try vmplayer, not emulated, but it should run.
<slops17> i will try
<Scooma> Athenon, do you have a /var/cache/bin ? and what are it's perms?
<slops17> thanks
<mezquitale> anyone here uses a linux phone?  can anyone recommend me a phone that will work on ubuntu to store your contact info migrated from outlook?
<coreyman> when i use blkid what is sec_type
<inkd_denver> ok thanks a lot, is that in the package installer
<Athenon> Scooma:  i have bind, but not bin.  drwxrwxr-x  2 root     bind     4096 Jan  7 19:31 bind
<neil_d> coreyman: did you sort out your problem?
<coreyman> neil_d pretty much, but new problem i am working on resolving myself, since it was nearly working earlier and i broke it and i need to get back to that nearly working state so i can try something i found
<Scooma> Athenon, your probs are exactly this guy's probs:  http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-18780.html
<Scooma> Athenon,  can you work through some of the suggestions there?
<Athenon> Scooma:  yeah.  but i mean...mysql is ALSO getting permission errors it shouldnt.  the problem is system-wide i think.
<Scooma> Athenon, also, make sure you have a user bind living in /etc/passwd
<itai_michaelson> can anyone help me increase my /tmp ?
<jdsbluedevl> can SOMEONE help me find the mono-vbmc package?!  I ASKED REPEATEDLY now, and no one has answered my plea!
<Scooma> jdsbluedevl, hold on whilst I ignore you
<Sirisian> I'm writing a program that deletes core files. So are core files always just called 'core'?
<jdsbluedevl> Scooma: thanks a lot, jackhat
<jdsbluedevl> I'm so GLAD to know I'm getting HELP here
<Sirisian> And if more than one is created it overwrites old core files?
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl, what is that package? for mono?
<coreyman> lets see if i can get /dev/sda3 to mount this time neil_d that's the current problem.
<neil_d> coreyman: good!  I have been having hardware troubles myself.
<coreyman> someone suggested using UUID, so i am now
<jdsbluedevl> it should be mono-vbmc
<jdsbluedevl> but it isn't there
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl,  for mono?
<jdsbluedevl> I guess it's mono-common
<jdsbluedevl> doesn't matter, as it should be installed by default, right?
<neil_d> coreyman: oops! that sounded bad.
<coreyman> hmm, its still not mounting
<Jared__> has anyone heard of a foxconn BIOS compatibility problem with Ubuntu??
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl, what do you need it for?
<Scooma> Sirisian, which programs are crashing a lot?
<Jared__> I read somewhere that you have to edit then recompile the BIOS to get it to work right...
<jdsbluedevl> to run a Mono program that depends on VB assembly
<Sirisian> Scooma, oh none. School assignment thing with vague instructions.
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl, i suggest you ask in #mono, i couldn't find such package for ubuntu
<Sirisian> Scooma, I'm just curious if they are always called 'core'.
<jdsbluedevl> they're telling me to come back here
<jdsbluedevl> they're giving me the "I don't work with Ubuntu" crap
<Athenon> Scooma:  i still get the same thing.  http://pastebin.com/mb9604ff
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl, is that the name of the package?
<jdsbluedevl> the package should be mono-vbmc
<Scooma> Sirisian, ah...
<Sirisian> Scooma, oh sorry for wasting your time. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump#Naming
<Sirisian> I didn't scroll down on the page I guess
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl,  it seems like there is no ubuntu package http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=mono-vbmc+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<coreyman> neil_d sweet, i got further now.
<coreyman> neil_d seemed my mount point did not exist >.>
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl, maybe you can try an RPM and convert with alien
<jdsbluedevl> good, can you find one for me, because I can't
<neil_d> coreyman: ok.  don't forget to check the premissions of the mount point once you have done the mount.
<rww> itai_michaelson: I don't think that Ubuntu mounts /tmp as a separate partition normally. Can you copy the output of "df -H" to paste.ubuntu.com?
<jdsbluedevl> itai_michaelson: googling mono-vbmc rmp gives me junk
<jdsbluedevl> *rpm
<Athenon> Scooma:  installing mysql, i get the same errors...long string of fopen permission errors.
<itai_michaelson> rww, i'm looking for an advice on a similar error, the solution calls for that , here http://www.internettablettalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=207644 (post 148)
<Scooma> Athenon, try running it as  sudo apt-get install etc.etc.
<Scooma> not in a root shell
<itai_michaelson> jdsbluedevl, try googling with mono-something suse
<Athenon> Scooma:  ok, lemme try that
<coreyman> neil_d yea i just had to change that.
<coreyman> neil_d from recovery mode
<Nythain> does anyone know if i have to change any failregex's for fail2ban from ubuntu repos to work properly with any certain ubuntu daemon logs, like for proftpd and apache?
<rww> itai_michaelson: okay. Well, copy "df -H" and I'll take a look.
<coreyman> sweet it loaded up :D neil_d !!
<itai_michaelson> thanks
<constantine_> I've had ubuntu freeze up a couple times, is there a key combination that is analgous to ctrl-alt-del?
<Athenon> Scooma:  same thing.  and it happens when i remove the packages too.
<jdsbluedevl> itai_michaelson: yeah, mono-basic suse 2.2 works
<jdsbluedevl> so I guess d/l and alien it?
<C-S-B> ctrl-slt-bsckspace
<C-S-B> *alt
<coreyman> neil_d what troubles are you havin
<rww> constantine_: Ctrl-Alt-Del works sometimes. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart X11 on Intrepid and below. Ctrl-Alt-F2 should drop you to a terminal. Worst case scenario, use REISUB.
<rww> !reisub | constantine_
<ubottu> constantine_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<C-S-B> constantine_, or drop to a shell and kill whatever is freezing
<Nythain> constantine_: alt+sysrq+k will kill everything in the current virtual console, including X
<coreyman> brb logging into ubuntu on desktop
<Athenon> Scooma:  tried to reinstall klogd, since it wouldnt start...trying to get it to start.  same thing.  long string of fopen errors :(
<constantine_> I get all of that except "drop to a shell", "including x", and what to type once in terminal
<C-S-B> x is your gui layer
<Nythain> constantine_: even better than alt+sysrq+k would probably be alt+sysrq+o for a reboot... and sysrq keys shouldnt require a shell, even if X is locked up
<C-S-B> shell is your cli
<constantine_> what is sysrq?
<Scooma> Athenon, pastebin your /etc/sudoers please
<xXxHACKERxXx> AndyCrawford where are you from
<constantine_> lol and cli?
<rww> !reisub > constantine_
<ubottu> constantine_, please see my private message
<Nythain> constantine_: PrtScr button
<C-S-B> constantine_, CLI = command line interface
<norty> what is the easiest way to use cgi to write to the html that called it, i want to use cgi to do some calculations then display them on the page
<Nythain> lol... i show up lookin for fail2ban help, and end up throwin out a bit of sysrq help myself :)
<Athenon> Scooma:  http://pastebin.com/d6b8f50ad
<constantine_> so I drop to a terminal, assuming that works, and do what?
<Scooma> Athenon, this is your server isn't it, not a company server
<Nythain> constantine_: you shouldnt have to drop to a terminal with SysRq, but if you CAN drop to a terminal, then you dont need SysRq, you'd be in luck and could just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm if using kubuntu)
<Athenon> Scooma:  yeah.  oh...is that what you meant by production?
<itai_michaelson> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/127044/
<Scooma> Athenon, heh yes
<Nythain> constantine_: and if all else failed, and you sill had keyboard input (in order to drop to a terminal) then you could just "sudo reboot" to reboot the machine :)
<Athenon> Scooma:  oh, sorry.  i thought you meant production as in....my primary server as opposed to test servers.  sorry, my apologies
<Nythain> So does anyone know if fail2ban in the repos is packages with proper ubuntu failregex's ?
<daftykins> what do people use sys rq for?
<daftykins> saw someone refer to it for changing tty's or something before
<daftykins> but surely that's just ctrl+alt+Fx
<rww> itai_michaelson: Was your / partition almost full recently or something?
<Nythain> daftykins: accomplishing taskes when X or the system is entirely locked up... saves on hard reboots
<n8tuserf> daftykins-> to sync, to reboot
<itai_michaelson> rww, maybe, have been editing videos
<daftykins> what do you press? doesn't do anything here
<Nythain> also oom killer
<Nythain> daftykins: alt+sysrq+<letter for task at hand>
<daftykins> 'task' ?
<daftykins> 0o
<neil_d> coreyman1: been having trouble with a drive of my raid1 array.  I think there is a problem with the motherboard.
<constantine_> thanks nythain
<Scooma> Athenon, there are so many faults and errors in there i would just rebuilt it if it was mine
<Nythain> constantine_: np
<constantine_> thanks rww
<rww> itai_michaelson: It looks like the emergency overflow /tmp system kicked in. Restarting should fix it (and don't completely fill up your / partition in the future ;))
<Athenon> Scooma:  can i do that without having to back databases and configs, etc up?
<Scooma> Athenon, you might want to just use the desktop install too, not the server one
<itai_michaelson> rww, i need to reboot right, not just X ,right?
<rww> itai_michaelson: correct
<Scooma> Athenon, do you have a backup?
<itai_michaelson> rww, ok thanks
<rww> itai_michaelson: you could also try sudo umount /tmp, that might work
<Athenon> Scooma:  nope.  and since its in a datacenter with limited hdd space, backing up would be a literal major project
<rww> itai_michaelson: but yeah, rebooting should definitely clear it.
<Athenon> and restoring the backup would probably be just as bad
<coreyman1> neil_d what sort of problems
<itai_michaelson> rww, unmount and then mount again?
<Scooma> hmmmm
<rww> itai_michaelson: nope. Usually, nothing's specially mounted to /tmp, it's just a directory in /
<coreyman> ok new problem here, anyone ever had to drag files of a NTFS windows OS, i am cd'd into the directory, and i see Documents and Settings
<itai_michaelson> rww,  thank you very much, have a nice day
<itai_michaelson> or night
<coreyman> I cd into Documents and Settings and do a dir, and i see nothing
<coreyman> what's up with that
<rww> coreyman: If you're using Vista, you'll need to cd into Users, not Documents and Settings
<Mean_Admin> so ext3 partitions created with livecd should be mounted with no problem under installed Ubuntu ?
<coreyman> rww yes it is a vista install, ill try that
<neil_d> coreyman: all sorts of messages when booting, saying ata4.0 is having trouble, and a very slow boot.
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> do you expect otherwise?
<coreyman> neil_d oh, sounds hardware related.
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: well I used gparted from within ubuntu and real weird weird stuff is happening
<Scooma> Athenon, your basic problem is that everything is not executing properly
<Athenon> Scooma:  what do you mean?
<coreyman> Mean_Admin ubuntu doesn't auto mount partitions that aren't the one you installed with, you have to edit fstab
<Mean_Admin> actually coreyman proposed using gparted off the livecd, I'm just double-checking I got that right
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: yeah you're right, however, it can't even mount it ad-hoc (well actually, it's so much more weird than that, I just can't grasp what's happening)
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> what real weird stuff happened?
<neil_d> coreyman: yes!  but as this is the second new drive, that its reporting trouble with, and it an old motherboard, and I have been having trouble for the last 6 months,
<Scooma> Athenon, apt-get as sudo and everything should execute fine. you shouldn't get permission denied unless the files are owned by someone else and even then as root you have full permissions... hmmm
<Scooma> unless....
<coreyman> neil_d i would suspect mobo then
<Athenon> Scooma:  yeah, thats what confusing me....and on top of everything else, if i dont tell mysql to run as root, but as mysql...it cant bind the socket
<Scooma> Athenon, that could be due to a firewall
<Athenon> permission error.  yet again.
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: well, the new ext3 partition appears under [Places] -> [120Gb]  (so usually you'd select, click, 120GB and it would theoretically mount the partition and open it up in nautilus)
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: but when I select [120GB], it just announces filesystem cannot be worked with
<coreyman> Mean_Admin have you tried doing a cmd line approach
<rww> In obconf, the configuration program for Openbox, there's a "Dock" tab that doesn't appear to do anything. Does anyone happen to know how to use it?
<Scooma> Athenon, can you tell me if your / is mounted rw or ro?
<coreyman> Mean_Admin what is the actual name of the drive
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: I don't know! :(
<badfish69> any ideas why every other file host except rapidshare would lock up firefox in ubuntu but not windows?
<Athenon> Scooma:  as far as i know, it should be mounted rw....but how can i verify it for sure?
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: don't know how to list mountable partitions
<coreyman> Mean_Admin : sudo mount -t /dev/sda3 /mnt
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> did you create a filesystem on that partition or you just formatted it as ext3 ?
<Scooma> Athenon,  type mount and the first item should say something like: /dev/xxx on / type ext3....
<Athenon> /dev/xvda on / type ext3 (rw)
<coreyman> Mean_Admin sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt
<coreyman> lol i did syntax wrong
<n8tuserf> Athenon-> is that a new naming convention  /dev/xv??
<naymyowin> i wanna setup ubuntu LDAP domain controller for windows clients
<Athenon> n8tuserf:  that's linode's naming convention
<naymyowin> but my server has no internet
<coreyman> rww i copied my documents folder to a directory in my ~ .... but none of the pictures copied over and i know there are pictures there in the My Pictures
<Scooma> Athenon, http://blog.linode.com/
<Scooma> your hosting provider runs an irc channel
<Athenon> Scooma:  ive been asking there.  this channel tends to be more helpful, though
<ryanprior> If I start up a new Ubuntu Server instance with KVM, how do I ssh into it?
<n8tuserf> Athenon-> thats not linux, its a vendor providing isp services?
<Scooma> Athenon, one of the techs should be able to do a sanity check though
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: well, I formatted a portion of the drive as ext3.. do I need to ask gparted to make a partition table or something ?
<Mean_Admin> coreyman:
<coreyman> rww mabye not... lol
<Athenon> Scooma:  i submitted a support ticket at one point...he basically said it's my problem, not his
<coreyman> mean_admin sup.
<rww> coreyman: again, you got the wrong folder. Vista puts a bunch of (it's equivalent of) symbolic links in a bunch of folders. You probably want c:\Users\Username\Documents
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> formatting and creating a filesystem are two different steps
<Mean_Admin> coreyman: sorry, heh, so, "/dev/sda3" shoud be replaced by the real name ?
<Scooma> Athenon, but he didn't give any pointers?
<ZachFlem> is there a package with extra panel applets for intrepid?
<rww> coreyman: there's also a Pictures folder in the same place as Documents. They might be there.
<Athenon> Scooma:  he said reinstall klogd...which i did....which failed...and then try their irc....which  have.
<coreyman> rww i went to c:\users\username\documents
<coreyman> Mean_Admin yes, but that's likely the name
<bobboti> how does one take a copy-pasted script and make it executable?
<coreyman> rww im going to go boot into vista and check see where the files are actually at >.>
<coreyman> Mean_Admin brb
<rww> coreyman: good plan ;)
<rww> bobboti: "chmod +x filename" from the terminal
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: hum all right, well, under gparted gui, the section I wanna mount is listed a partition with a certain size and as a ext3 filesystem, so it's been both formatted and filesystemed, afaik
<bobboti> rww, thanks
<rww> ZachFlem: it doesn't look like there's one specific package. If you search for "applet" in synaptic (or "aptitude search ~napplet" in the terminal), you can look through there.
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> i dont think gparted creates a filesytem, you have to run mkfs
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: that's strange since it has a ''reformat as ext3'' option but I'll take a look at mkfs... does that have a gui ?
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to download a package from the repositories by name and download to the current directory?
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> no gui i know of
<n8tuserf> Mean_Admin-> man mkfs
<ZachFlem> thanks rww
<n8tuserf> Huufarted-> wget
<Mean_Admin> n8tuserf: right thanks :)
<Huufarted> n8tuserf: I didn't know you could use wget for anything other than a url.
<rww> Huufarted: you can use "apt-get --print-uris install PACKAGENAME" to get the URL of the package, then use wget to get it.
<Huufarted> rww, awesome, thanks!
<co_> jopijoi
<co_> ;;;lkpoj
<co_> kkkkkkkkkk
<naymyowin> hi
<rww> co_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<naymyowin> help me setting up mail server windows on ubuntu
<coreyman> rww ok so the files are actually in username/Pictures ....
<n8tuserf> naymyowin-> not a simple trick.. you also have to have a name server
<aloha09> hello all
<Royall_> Ok, this is weird
<Royall_> There is no /home/username/.Trash for me
<coreyman> so in windows, i have bunches of different file views for a folder, like icon, thumbnail, list.... with the default kde file viewer, how can i set this option for a particular folder(already asked in kubuntu)
<nigtv> hi hi all
<Royall_> (I replaced the username with my own username)
<coreyman> Royall they changed the directory of trash
<coreyman> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<nigtv> i have a multi solution problem
<Royall_> thanks
<coreyman> no problem Royall_
<Robert_C> i try loading windows xp on to my computer and it wont let me; the error code says that it can't find my hard drive. how can i fix this?
<nigtv> on the site www.kennethkirschner.com, there are 86 images, all that link to a song, which is always "kirschner??????.mp3", with ? being a numeral.
<coreyman> Robert_C show it where your hard disk is, this is ubuntu channel i think.
<Huufarted> anybody here familiar with the 'cut' command?  I'm trying to specify a delimiter of a single tick (') but it doesn't seem to like it and expects and end tick.  How can I force it to take a single tick mark?
<cactusfrog> hey what server adition is better 8.10 or 8.4
<Robert_C> coreyman i'm not really ubuntu savy, how would i go about that/
<cactusfrog> wait
<cactusfrog> the newest one or the second newest one that is waht i mean
<nigtv> so, i need a way of getting all of those at once, but thats as far as i can get, ive tried dumping the page source the greping it for wildcard .mp3, amoung other things
<cactusfrog> because my freind told me to install the second to newest server adtion
<n8tuserf> Robert_C-> you can find it in #windows channel  perhaps?
<Vantrax> Robert_C, so you installed ubuntu, and your using Grub and trying to boot windows?
<nigtv> what i need is all of the song names in a .txt, one per line, so i can < it to wget
<cactusfrog> HEY
<Vantrax> n8tuserf, and coryman stop picking on new users
<cactusfrog> so
<cactusfrog> what is better
<Vantrax> be ashamed
<Robert_C> vantrax i'm booting from disc to load windows
<sophia> Anyone knows what is HUP?
<nigtv> !hup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hup
<n8tuserf> Vantrax -> you dont know what you're talking about you have not been here long enuff
<cactusfrog>  Ubuntu 8.10 server
<cactusfrog> or
<cactusfrog> Ubuntu 8.04  server
<coreyman> cactusfrog, thats very oppinionated, do whichever you want and dont spam the channel
<cactusfrog> well i dont know anything about linux
<coreyman> 8.1 is the newest, i usually go with it.
<cactusfrog> ok
<nigtv> ive tried mainly $grep --regexp=".\.mp3" -f kk.txt > kkmp3list.txt
<cactusfrog> thanks all i was wondering
<coreyman> you dont know anything about linux and you are going to install a server?
<cactusfrog> its not like videa
<cactusfrog> vista
<Vantrax> Robert_C, if it cant find the disk, usually you have a hardware failure, or its not connected properly
<cactusfrog> where the newer one is worse
<coreyman> you should start out with a gui cactusfrog
<cactusfrog> whats GUI
<nigtv> and other things like that, but for some reason i cannot get grep to only show the filename link that is in the html, instead of the entire line describing the behavior of the image link
<coreyman> cactusfrog graphical user interface
<sophia> Hup signal
<cactusfrog> ya
<cactusfrog> that is what i am going to do
<coreyman> cactusfrog ubuntu desktop edition
<nigtv> and in w3m, i know i can S^L, but i cannot seem to copy that list
<tritium> cactusfrog: graphical user interface.  What he means, in this case, is a graphical desktop.  In other words, don't install the server.  Choose the desktop version.
<cactusfrog> oh
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> can i install the other one later
<nigtv> i also tried the wget spider function to list all of the links to the songs, but that wont do it either
<n8tuserf> sophia -> man signal  for detailed explanations
<tritium> cactusfrog: you can
<cactusfrog> ty
<w4d3> whats the difference
<nigtv> what i really need is a way to say "print all of the links that go to another page that are on this page, and put it into txt"
<sophia> n8tuserf: thanks
<nigtv> i cannot seem to get wget to accept wildcards, so i need to get a txt list of all of the links on that page so i can -i it for wget instead
<naymyowin> hey
<naymyowin> answer me please
<coreyman> naymyowin what is your question
<nigtv> is anyone aware of a way to show all links that are on a webpage
<coreyman> nigtv no clue
<nigtv> you have any other way i could do it?
<nigtv> ive been trying this all day and am totally befunked
<lacqui> how do i determine what package a file belongs to?
<coreyman> you trying to read all possibles from a directory, or just links
<nigtv> yea mean ls or something dif
<n8tuserf> nigtv -> you tried to ask google for assitance yet? like wget tips and tricks?
<nigtv> yea a little, its hard to get anything thats at all related
<nigtv> i know there is the wget --spider route
<nigtv> but i cannot get that to export to txt either, and when i do it normally it gives me the same thing i get when i dump the page source
<sophia> nightv: http://www.usenet-forums.com/php-language/25447-list-all-links-webpage.html
<jean-pierre> hi
<sophia> nigtv: http://www.usenet-forums.com/php-language/25447-list-all-links-webpage.html
<nigtv> sophia: i cannot use php
<nigtv> as far as i know
<nigtv> im not in x, only the console
<bcg24> join
<constantine_> hi, can I set ubuntu to always display all hidden files?
<bcg24> Yes, though I don't know how
<nigtv> constantine_: yes, its under view i believe
<constantine_> nigtv , that does it temporarily
<Huufarted> anybody that writes shell scripts available for a question or two?  I'm looking to write a bash script that will have to process multiple lines (of an unknown number) and process each line as an argument.  Anybody that could help me out?
<nigtv> if you cant find out, i guess you could ls -AR > allfiles.txt
<nigtv> might be a little crappy though
<ZachFlem> is there a "winrar" style program for ubuntu?
<nigtv> ZachFlem: yes, tar
<nigtv> there is tar and rar, look for them in synaptic
<nigtv> or you can apt-get install tar rar
<bcg24> ZachFlem it isn't needed
<ZachFlem> nigtv, does that give me the right click and gui stuff?
<nigtv> or uhm archive manager, which i think is out of the box, can do that in the gui
<ZachFlem> bcg24, if its not needed, why do i need it?
<gralco> constantine_, try edit- preferences
<bcg24> tar should be installed by default
<nigtv> should be under applications>accessories
<nigtv> bcg24: yea but its not graphical
<waldo_the_lost> hello, i need help fixing my GRUB
<ZachFlem> yes, tar is, but i would like the gui part
<gralco>  constantine_, somewhere there i believe
<nigtv> use archive manager
<bcg24> I meant it isn't needed because tar is installed by default...In your case it may be needed
<gralco>  constantine_, check show hidden and backup files
<ZachFlem> bcg24, does tar compress/decompress other file types?
<BornSlippy> yes it doesn :)
<BornSlippy> does
<nigtv> if you are willing to take a few minutes and learn how to use tar and rar it may be worth it
<nigtv> ZachFlem: tar can handle .tar .tar.gz and tar.bz
<bcg24> Only tar files that is the standard archive of linux
<ZachFlem> nigtv, im happy to do that, but there are other people that are involved, not just me
<BornSlippy> hi guys ... I have a problem with APTonCD, anybody here who has a few minutes to help me out? It's not a complicated issue, just newbie uncertainty. :)
<nigtv> ah, well then archive manager, which is installed too right out of the box
<ZachFlem> ok, well what about when people send me zip and rar files from windows? i'd really like a nice gui app to help out.
<nigtv> ^ archive manager
<nigtv> applications, accessories
<nigtv> should be in there
<ZachFlem> i've got a minimal install, any idea what the package is called?
<nigtv> i think archive_manager
<nigtv> lemme check that
<gralco> I don't know where to get an driver for my sound card for sound capture, I have an x-fi card and have the packages alsa-oss and oss-compat
<waldo_the_lost> hey i need help fixing my GRUB, can anyone here help?
<nigtv> waldo_the_lost: just type your problem out in a single msg
<lnb_> after update can't get wireless ip address
<lnb_> this is very odd
<bcg24> hey how do i direct messages i havent used irc in ages
<coreyman> Inb_ there is a command to renew dhcp let me search it
<lnb_> dhclient
<coreyman> yea
<coreyman> that
<gte351s> how can I restart my sound driver w/o restarting the computer?
<lnb_> it doesnt get anything
<lnb_> it did before though
<lnb_> without doing #dhclient wlan0
<Zak28> lsmod i guess
<coreyman> do you have a working computer you can check see if your wireless router is giving out dhcp
<BornSlippy> regarding APTonCD: I have a virgin Ubuntu installations that needs absolutely everything I have on this system. I attempted to create a package collection but it appears it's not complete. When I try to upload it to the virgin installation it's asking for all sorts of dependencies. The "Auto-select dependencies" function in AoCD doesn't seem to work. Am I missing something?
<WIGGMPk> gte351s: alsa force-reload
<lnb_> it is
<WIGGMPk> gte351s: if your using alsa that is
<lnb_> it gives me static ip
<gte351s> WIGGMPk: yup, I am - I'll give it a try. thanks
<mikeshollen> Can anyone tell me how to get the spinning cube and flying windows screen savers for compiz on ubuntu hardy?
<coreyman> oops closed the window
<coreyman> anyway
<Zak28> speaking of sound should i use alsa or that new sound server?
<waldo_the_lost> ok, well i tried to install ubuntu on an external hard drive, i found out via google that it took my GRUB with it, also while at google i found a guide that said to go sudo su, then type in fdisk -l, then choose the disk you want the grub to be in then type grub-install /dev/sdx. everything went well but when i chose my linux hard drive it said that it does not have a corresponding BIOS drive
<coreyman> do you have your set up like this( i had trouble before also )
<Zak28> pulseaduio
<bcg24> can someone tell me how to direct messages to individuals
<coreyman> modem>switch>wireless router
<Squideshi> Can someone tell me the difference between "service gdm start" and "startx"?
<nigtv> waldo_the_lost: is it partitioned? or just the whole drive for ubuntu
<waldo_the_lost> the whole drive is for ubuntu
<nigtv> well, then you shouldnt need to do any of that
<lnb_> it was getting ip before update. right out of the box
<stewart__> i have a process running on my server. Is there any system that will send me an email if this process goes down?
<nigtv> the graphical install can do all of that for you
<marcustomized> Squideshi - i'd imagine "service gdm start" starts the gdm daemon
<WIGGMPk> I am using 8.10, is it possible to use the network-manager GUI to share an internet connection from my laptop to my xbox 360? (wireless ----> wired)
<nigtv> stewart__: not sure about that, but you can set it up to log any changes in the process list
<constantine_> gralco: edit- preferences is where?
<marcustomized> "startx" starts an xsession
<waldo_the_lost> would that be in the prefrences menu or the administrations?
<nigtv> waldo_the_lost: do you already have it installed?
<nigtv> or do you have a live cd or something
<therootest> hello. Can someone help me install my modem on Ubuntu 8.10? I have already run scanmodem, but i dont know what to do with the output.
<nigtv> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<gte351s> still on the sound issue - anyone else had rhythmbox choke the sound driver every now and then, forcing restart to hear audio?
<Squideshi> marcustomized: What's the gdm daemon?
<stewart__> nigtv:  ah ok can you point me in the right direction with some key words for a google search or a bit more detail of what you mean... thanks
<constantine_> gralco , I found it n/m
<nigtv> ^ those links have specific information on install to external drives
<marcustomized> Squideshi - its the background process that controls the 'spawning' of GDM
<Psuedo> hi
<marcustomized> GDM is your login manager
<Psuedo> indeed
<nigtv> stewart__: you know, im not sure how. Have you searched for applications that can do that?
<Psuedo> In fact, I came here to ask a quesiton about it
<Psuedo> How do I turn on auto-login after I have installed Ubuntu?
<waldo_the_lost> it was installed but now it isn't, i have a live cd handy if i need it
<constantine_> why is it a bad idea to login as root?
<BornSlippy> regarding APTonCD: I have a virgin Ubuntu installations that needs absolutely everything I have on this system. I attempted to create a package collection but it appears it's not complete. When I try to upload it to the virgin installation it's asking for all sorts of dependencies. The "Auto-select dependencies" function in AoCD doesn't seem to work. Is it possible to get the whole shebang into one CD, packages, dependencies and all?
<nigtv> constantine_: because any process that is running then has root access
<therootest> hello. Can someone help me install my modem on Ubuntu 8.10? I have already run scanmodem, but i dont know what to do with the output.
<nigtv> waldo_the_lost: did you try the install on there?
<nigtv> like boot into the live cd, then choose install, then when it starts up partition, choose your external
<Psuedo> 5 Ubuntu CDs arrived in the mail today from ShipIT! (2x Ubuntu, 1x Ubuntu Server, 1x Ubuntu Server x64 and 1x Kubuntu)
<constantine_> nigtv: does this perform the function of a firewall or should I use one anyways
<stewart__> nigtv: nah not really i dont even know where to start... just asking around because its something i know nothing about
<bRUTEfORCE> Psuedo: do u intend to use them all?
<Robert_C> how can i get gsudo to work?
<Psuedo> yep
<Psuedo> How do I turn on auto-login after I have installed Ubuntu?
<nigtv> stewart__: well do you know how to set it up so that it boots from the cd?
<daftykins> why does anyone use auto-login?
<nigtv> like your computer
<bRUTEfORCE> Psuedo: goto System>Administration>LoginWindow
<waldo_the_lost> i haven't tried that yet, i'll give it a try
<nigtv> thats the first step
<Psuedo> I need autologin for use as I am making a liveCD
<waldo_the_lost> thankyou!
<Robert_C> how do i get gsudo gparted to work?
<nigtv> stewart__: can you do that?
<bRUTEfORCE> Psuedo: then security>Autologin
<anahata> hi
<daftykins> Robert_C, that's no doubt meant to be "gksudo gparted"
<stewart__> nigtv:  boots from the cd? nah all i want to do is send an email to my self if one of my rails servers goes down
<nigtv> oh wait sorry i got confused
<Psuedo> Thanks, givingi it a go now
<anahata> does anyone know if there is a simple way to synch a pda with your ubuntu/linux desktop?
<Robert_C> if i forgot my password, how do i reset it?
<nigtv> i was thinking the guy who wanted install on his external
<linux> irc.eskimo.com
<daftykins> you have to boot a livecd Robert_C
<therootest> hello. Can someone help me install my modem on Ubuntu 8.10? I have already run scanmodem, but i dont know what to do with the output.
<stewart__> nigtv: haha trying to help too many ppl :0
<Psuedo> Well I don't need anymore help
<Psuedo> Thanks
<Psuedo> bye
<nigtv> therootest: is it a card
<nigtv> and also, is it wireless or wired
<therootest> anahata: i think that in the menu system->preferences, there is a PalmOS configuration thing. But i dont know more, i never had a PDA.
<nigtv> stewart__: im thinking if you search around with the term 'notify', you should find something
<therootest> nigtv, its a PSTN modem on a laptop.
<stewart__> nigtv:  cool dude thanks will check it out
<nigtv> anahata: it comes installed already, try just plugging it in
<nigtv> therootest: so wireless?
<Cool_Nick> Does someone know if a qos rule could be created based on # of open conenctions on a specific port?
<anahata> therootest: thanks
<anahata> nigtv: you mean a synch tool?
<therootest> nigtv, wired :)
<nigtv> yea, for palms, it installs automatically with ubuntu
<anahata> cool, i thought i had to buy an expensive pda to do it with linux
<nigtv> therootest: have you tried ifconfig
<anahata> b/c i just want a used cheap pda
<nigtv> anahata: if you cant get it to show up, you may have to mount it
<anahata> the main point for me to use linux is to go cheap
<anahata> nigtv:thanks
<nigtv> yea, you know how to mount?
<therootest> nigtv, actually it is not ethernet. It's just a dial-up modem.
<anahata> not yet, i didn't even install ubuntu yet
<nigtv> oh wow therootest i really dont know anything on that lol
<anahata> therootest: i'm just scoping a few things out before i do this... i just got my new computer so now i can proceed to install when i feel ready
<therootest> nigtv, neither do i :)
<nigtv> uhm...i think there is a dialer daemon....
<anahata> but i had a spare monitor which turns out the refresh rate seems unconfigurable, and my eyes/brain can't tolerate it
<constantine_> I need to close some ports up, how can I do this?
<anahata> meaning i have 2 pc's and only 1 monitor now, the significance of which is that ... i wanted my old pc up in case i need tech help with my new linux pc
<therootest> anahata, just do the installation :) i have one month on ubuntu, and i have absolutely no probs (except for my modem).
<anahata> therootest: oh ok .... you solved your modem problem, then?
<nigtv> therootest: yes, it is called wvdial, the dialer
<nigtv> if you can apt-get install wvdialer, and just see if you have it, if you do then you have to run it
<nigtv> its a graphical auto config type thing for dialup modems
<therootest> anahata, i'm trying to :)
<anahata> therootest: ohhh, then what are you using to get online? another pc?
<therootest> nigtv, i just dont have drivers for the modem. So, i cant use wvdial.
<nigtv> you cant find them online?
<cactusfrog> uh
<cactusfrog> really importrain question
<nigtv> worst case scen you could use a generic one
<therootest> nigtv, no...
<cactusfrog> how do i change my harddive from master to slave
<cactusfrog> i cant find the diogram on it
<cactusfrog> :S
<nigtv> cactusfrog: the switches on the back
<nigtv> it changes from hd to hd
<nigtv> if you look at it in the back, it should have little plastic lookin things connecting small pins
<anahata> hehe @ prince_jammys
<nigtv> on mine its MASTER: 10001000 and SLAVE 10001110
<cactusfrog> well
<rexwin> is there a way to install ubuntu pakages without removing packages bacause apt-get offers to remove them automatically which i donot want..
<wers> how do I set a swap partition?  a while ago, i deleted my original swap partition. now that i created it again, ubuntu still doesnt recognize it
<cactusfrog> go to c
<cactusfrog> and there is an unistaller there
<anahata> nigtv: what kind of modem are you trying to work with linux?
<nigtv> rexwin: why do you want to do that, its alot better than having conflicting packages
<nigtv> anahata: not me, therootest, its a dialup
<nigtv> he cannot find a driver so he can run wvdial to set it up i believe
<nigtv> wers: you have to use fdisk
<anahata> nigtv: oh i'm sorry, i'm very sleepy and confused the two
<nigtv> be real careful though
<xakkkk> hello
<penguin-up> linux doesn't like internal dialup modems
<nigtv> anahata: ive done that like 10 times already
<rexwin> nigtv,it is saying that it going to remove packages that i know i need them..
<alanbshepard70> is there a way to enable and disable a screensaver from the command line so I can watch movies on hulu without my display turning off?
<nigtv> are you using add remove or synaptic or command line or what
<wers> nigtv, fdisk /dev/hda6. is that right?
<xakkkk2> adasd
<n8tuserf> wers you dont have to use fdisk to create a swap
<_Whipper__> alan: do u have a "powersaving" plan on your machine?
<nigtv> i dunno, wers, depends on the computer and its info and bios and all of that
<anahata> therootest: bummer
<wers> n8tuserf, i already have a swap partition. it's /dev/hda6. how do i make ubuntu make use of it
<cactusfrog> ok
<n8tuserf> wers you swap on
<nigtv> wers: how do you know its not using it
<anahata> my local lug doesn't meet anymore, according to their site
<anahata> at least i have this
<cactusfrog> i cant find my drive slave/master switch and there is no diogram
<wers> n8tuserf, thanks. working now :D
<cactusfrog> what cerial number should i google to get info
<Chewie[]> i want to set up a second x server to run on a different tty. what's the best way to do this in 8.10?
<cactusfrog> because i cnat find it
<whabo> guys any suggestions on how to get ubuntu working on an HP pavilion 6636nr laptop? any1? thanks. I need 8.10
<coreyman> how do i give permissions to a program to write
<wers> nigtv, verbose mode when i was booting. it's working now. :D
<nigtv> cactusfrog: in the back, are there 8 or 9 pins arranged in a rectangle?
<coreyman> without sudo
<anahata> my one acquaintance online tried to talk me into bsd instead of ubuntu
<wers> what happens if i dont use swap? any advantage?
<cactusfrog> i know i have sean pictures
<cactusfrog> mine doesn't have them
<cactusfrog> :S
<nigtv> wers: no, you should really use it
<wers> nigtv. ok thanks :)
<nigtv> cactusfrog: wow...what model
<cactusfrog> wiat
<cactusfrog> i do i have 4 pins
<nigtv> they should all have them
<cactusfrog> but nothing on them
<nigtv> shucks, you might have to go get some, theyre cheap though...
<cactusfrog> are they importain
<constantine_> does gzip come automatically with ubunu?
<cactusfrog> i have on on my other new hardrive
<nigtv> if you have nothing in there it just runs as a master right?
<anahata> are you all really happier on linux than on windows?
<anahata> is it really better or am i having grass-is-greener syndrome?
<cactusfrog> linux always brakes for me
<constantine_> anahata: it is better
<BornSlippy> it's better
<_Whipper__> anahata: i dont no the rest, I am :)
<cactusfrog> windows is no difrent
<bazhang> anahata, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cactusfrog> same with macs
<n8tuserf> anahata -> you need a hug?
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> so
<cactusfrog> i dont have the pin
<constantine_> anahata: there's a learning curve but most don't remember that they had one with windows too
<cactusfrog> and i am not sure where to put it to set it as master
<nigtv> cactusfrog: if you are using two i think you need at least 2 little connecters depending on what you have to connect
<anahata> bazhang: ok... i was starting to ramble
<cactusfrog> i have to conencters in my computer
<nigtv> i think that usually the master is connecting the top and bottom pins on the far left
<nigtv> like |:::
<cactusfrog> oh mines looks like this ....
<nigtv> and slave is flat on the bottom 2 most left pins
<constantine_> and the support is waaaay better...look around
<constantine_> for free
<anahata> (yes, but the local linux geeks don't seem as nice, honestly, for me)
<cactusfrog> i only have on row of pins looks like this . . . .
<anahata> these ubuntu rooms seem unbelievably helpful though
<BornSlippy> how do I make APTonCD bring all the dependencies of all the packages I want copied to a CD?
<coreyman> where can i download courier new for free.
<anahata> i'll take this to the offtopic room now
<constantine_> I am a bit concerned with how often these new versions come out though, and whether I'll have to continually reinstall them
<nigtv> cactusfrog: are you sure that isnt the power socket
<coreyman> constantine_ you can update, no need to reinstall
<cactusfrog> yes
<cactusfrog> well
<cactusfrog> no
<cactusfrog> but i unpluged it from a difrent place
<constantine_> anahata: if you get a book and start with the basics, it will make it easier for them to answer you
<anahata> a linux book or an ubuntu book?
<daftykins> i am actually finding it very frustrating learning stuff on Linux distros, i'm good at command line but those little tricks you learn become useless in subsequent ubuntu versions
<nigtv> cactusfrog: well all hd have IDE connect, which is the long row of : with one .
<anahata> constantine: i have 3 linux books
<jeeves> is there a windows variant of the SSHfs server?
<nigtv> and then a power which is like . . . .
<daftykins> i'm used to knowing how to do everything i need to with Windows too, so coming to Linux is tough
<constantine_> anahata: many are into linux and programming and think logically so they expect you to have googled or tried to look
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<constantine_> anahata: get the ubuntu pocket guide which is free or paperback or get ubuntu kung fu
<bazhang> please take chat to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel thanks
<constantine_> it will answer most of your questions for awhile
<nigtv> i dunno you should look up your model on google and see if it does have them, should be able to find something that will tell you the way to set it up
<ashish> how to write rss
<anahata> constantine pm me so we dont get into trouble lol
<jeeves> is there a windows variant of the SSHfs server?
<nigtv> cactusfrog: sorry i cant be more of a help
<nigtv> i have to go
<nigtv> good luck all
<nigtv> 
<BornSlippy> how do I make APTonCD bring all the dependencies of all the packages I want copied to a CD?
<constantine_> everything I said I heard here lol
<SEVILLA> h
<cactusfrog> uhg
<coreyman> Red Hat releases free replacements for Windows core fonts...
<coreyman> Available for immediate download, the Liberation fonts are intended to let users share documents between free operating systems and Windows without involuntarily reformatting the documents because the fonts don't match. The Liberation fonts are designed to be metrically equivalent to the Windows core fonts, with each letter occupying the same horizontal space as its equivalent in a proprietary font.
<coreyman> Red Hat has a long history of interest in high-quality fonts that allow interoperability between operating systems.
<FloodBot3> coreyman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coreyman> what is the name of the liberation courier new?
<_Whipper__> BornSlippy: AptonCd comes with a manual?
<cactusfrog> will scanning a hardrive kill it
<BornSlippy> Whipper: I read the manual, but it doesn't help. There is a function in the program to do it but it, well, it doesn't.
<bazhang> !info ttf-liberation
<ubottu> ttf-liberation (source: ttf-liberation): Free fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier. In component main, is optional. Version 1.04~beta2-2 (intrepid), package size 978 kB, installed size 1692 kB
<_Whipper__> Borns:u mean  like a metapackage?
<daftykins> whoever's after these fonts, have they considered "msttcorefonts" package?
<BornSlippy> Whipper: I made a CD with the dependencies-added thing, but when I try to open it in synaptic package manager - e.g. when I want to install APTonCD from the CD I just made, it asks for a bunch of dependencies
<_Whipper__> Born: make an .is, and burn it on cd, that should do the trick..
<_Whipper__> .iso i ment
<BornSlippy> Whipper: I did all of that. Twice. The packages are correctly on the CDs but the dependencies do not seem to follow with, for some odd reason. I can see all the packages but synaptics can't do anything with them because it can't find the dependencies.
<BornSlippy> and synaptics will find the dependencies automatically if they are on the CD, I guess?
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> here is my haddrive specs
<cactusfrog> http://flickr.com/photos/35633310@N07/3332698104/sizes/l/
<_Whipper__> Borns: sounds like a bug to me..
<cactusfrog> scanned my haddrive
<cactusfrog> :P
<BornSlippy> whipper: will synaptics automatically detect the dependencies if they are on the same CD?
<_Whipper__> Borns: it should, but it allways doesnt..
<BornSlippy> whipper: so what can I do? find the dependencies manually - if they even are on the CD - and install them?
<_Whipper__> Borns: u can allways use comman-line.. :)
<_Whipper__> but im of to a coffee and a dag >
<_Whipper__> fag
<_Whipper__> dmn
<BornSlippy> whipper: I grew up on DOS so I can use the command line in principle, but for sure I will need to be lead through it step by step..
<Shael> hey, anyone know how to use an http tunneler ? I just downloaded SSH Tunnel manager and dunno what to do next ?
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> i need to turn this haddrive from a master into a slave
<cactusfrog> i need help
<cactusfrog> these are the computer specs
<cactusfrog> http://flickr.com/photos/35633310@N07/3332703922/sizes/o/
<cactusfrog> i mena this sry
<cactusfrog> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/3332703922_3ffbf1e91c_o.jpg
<BornSlippy> cactusfrog: you have to move that little plastic piece that you guys talked about and create a specific pattern ... you need to find the manual of your specific HD and follow the instructions there
<Shael> anyone know if there's a list of available proxies somewhere ?
<BornSlippy> cactusfrog: it should have diagrams of master/slave etc
<Shael> if i want to httptunnel out of university firewalls ?
<cactusfrog> yes i know it should
<cactusfrog> thats why i came here
<cactusfrog> it doens't
<cactusfrog> this is the only sticker on the enter thing
<cactusfrog> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/3332703922_3ffbf1e91c_o.jpg
<BornSlippy> cactusfrog: then I think you're screwed, to be honest. You can try finding a diagram of a similar model maybe? or just guess your way...
<cactusfrog> i dont even have a pin or know where to put it...
<BornSlippy> cactusfrog: is there no pin in the back of the hard drive, next to where the cables go in?
<daftykins> what's his HDD problem?
<cactusfrog> uh there is no pin
<bRUTEfORCE> cactusfrog: it is a sata drive
<daftykins> SATA drives still have jumpers ;)
<cactusfrog> whats a jumper?
<jigp> hello guys
<BornSlippy> the plastic thing we are talking about
<bRUTEfORCE> cactusfrog: but i think they need to be put in the correct sata slot in the motherboard
<cactusfrog> oh
<daftykins> it's a piece of plastic + metal that bridges between pins
<daftykins> to set mdoes
<cactusfrog> thats the jumper block
<daftykins> *modes
<jigp> how to detect my usb in virtualbox ose?I installed winxp pro but it won't detect my usb...
<albinodingo> Anyone here know how to change the hostkey in VirtualBox? default it sets right-ctrl as the hostkey, but my lappy has no right key :\
<BornSlippy> cactusfrog: is it a IDE or SATA drive?
<cactusfrog> FUCKING DELL it says factory use only :S wont tell me how to use it!
<Scunizi> daftykins: sata drives don't have that type of selection
<bRUTEfORCE> BornSlippy: it is a sata
<daftykins> Scunizi, yes they do
<cactusfrog> look
<cactusfrog> at the scan
<cactusfrog> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/3332703922_3ffbf1e91c_o.jpg
<ZykoticK9> jigp, I don't think the OSE version has USB support does it???
<daftykins> usually to set 1.5Gb/sec or 3.0Gb/sec Scunizi
<Scunizi> cactusfrog: master/slave for sata can be determined in the bios
<BornSlippy> if it's a SATA can't the slave/master be configured via the motherboard cable placement just like with IDE?
<bRUTEfORCE> Scunizi: exactly
<BornSlippy> ohh in the bios, that's fancy
<jigp> ZykoticK9: I guess so because its not here.any ways to enable it?
<cactusfrog> Scunizi tell me how
<cactusfrog> well
<Scunizi> daftykins: daftykins only if you have one of the newer drives.. and none of the sata drives have master/slave selection pins like a pata or ide drive
<cactusfrog> there are only two possible configuerations
<cactusfrog> so i all just do trial and error
<bRUTEfORCE> cactusfrog: no
<ZykoticK9> jigp, I think you need the other version of VB the PUEL version http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads has instructions for adding Sun's VB repository
<programan> Having problems with ICH9 Realtek HD sound.  It comes out very faint and tinny.
<foul_owl> Hello, I am having problems getting direct rendering to work with Nvidia drivers 180, also, drivers 177 gives me the error: "Nvidia kernel module not found." but 180 doesn't give me that error
<bRUTEfORCE> cactusfrog: look for the same slot where the hdd is fixed on the motherboard right now. it should be labelled sata 1 or sata 2 something.
<hmg> Why is copy-pasting behaving so strange between applications in Ubuntu?
<hmg> (some times it works, some times it doesn't)
<Scunizi> foul_owl: to install drivers directly from nvidia you have to first uninstall all nvidia reference stuff in synaptic.. then when you do, do the install you have to do it from a tty without the gdm running.. otherwise you'll have errors / problems
<harrisony> whats the package that when you say go foobar in a shell it goes, you need the barfoo package
<programan> I recomend not using the 180 drivers
<foul_owl> scunizi: I have tried installing the nvidia drivers, but it can't load the kernel module with those either. not sure why.
<Scunizi> programan: depends on the 180 driver.. 180.29 works great for me
<coreyman> how can i chown everything in ~
<constantine_> so dir performs like ls, but ls doesn't work in my terminal, is this normal?
<foul_owl> and i mnea the drivers directly from nvidia
<NDS|Brandon> !find Squashfs
<ubottu> Found: squashfs-tools, squashfs-source
<programan> Hmm
<Scunizi> foul_owl: install build-essential and headers
<coreyman> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<foul_owl> already installed
<NDS|Brandon> !find filesystem.Squashfs
<ubottu> Package/file filesystem.Squashfs does not exist in intrepid
<Scunizi> foul_owl: something is missing that's keeping the install from compiling the kernel mod..
<foul_owl> what is really frustrating is that setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose does nothing. no extra info from glxinfo regarding why direct rendering doesn't work
<foul_owl> it says that the kernel module has compiled successfully though
<foul_owl> it just can't load it i guess
<Scunizi> foul_owl: and you rebooted or just restarted gdm?
<MR_QT> hi all
<foul_owl> rebooted
<foul_owl> what is funny is that i had direct rendering work with 180 drivers, but only for a few days
<Scunizi> foul_owl: weird.. I've done it on 3 different computers
<foul_owl> no reason why it failed, and i don't know how to check why it doesn't work now
<Scunizi> foul_owl: AH.. did you get a kernel upgrade when it stopped?  if so you have to reinstall them
<quibbler> coreyman: man chown
<baz_> i manually created another RAID5 volume using some empty space on my 4 disks. Now when I boot up, a wierd new 400gb volume is automatically mounted but it is inaccessible - the volume I was supposed to have made is 200gb. Also there are no new entries in my fstab. Should there be something in my fstab? How do I mount/access my new RAID volume?
<foul_owl> possibly, but i have reinstalled the 180 drivers since, and direct rendering still doesn't work
<foul_owl> not the drivers directly from nvidia, but the nvidia-glx-180 package
<foul_owl> thanks for your help btw
<Scunizi> foul_owl: and when you do the install is the gui running?  .. I install the drivers directly from nvidia.. the other package is 180.11 which didn't work very well for me.. also the 180.35 driver has issues.
<foul_owl> is there any way to see WHY the kernel module doesn't load?
<cactusfrog> ok
<cactusfrog> cool
<Scunizi> foul_owl: probably but I don't know how.
<foul_owl> i am not using the hardware drivers manager, i am using just the command line
<cactusfrog> i have gotten a kernal error on windows
<cactusfrog> before
<cactusfrog> blue screen saying the kernal unexpectly shut down
<Elone> do ubuntu have lex/yacc package?
<coreyman> is there a tool for me to create a compressed image of my hard disk.
<foul_owl> and i was using 180.23 or 26 can't remember
<marcustomized> coreyman: partimage
<WIGGMPk> How do I share an internet connection between my laptop and xbox 360 (wireless ---> wired) using the 8.10 network-manager??
<MR_QT> Qt
<respecting> hi please is there any utility to record radio station in linux(i have a lot of utility that did this with windows)?*
<coreyman> WIGGMPk i dont think that is with ubuntu.
<foul_owl> i have been having this problem since august 2008 (see post in forums, lol)
<Scunizi> foul_owl: although you're installing from the command line, is the gui still running?
<WIGGMPk> coreyman: what do you mean??
<foul_owl> is x still running? yes, but i always reboot
<Scunizi> foul_owl: that might be part of the issue.. you go to ctrl+alt+F3 , log in and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. then install.. then reboot
<coreyman> so im trying to use partimage, but when i press enter in the first "box" it doesnt do anything
<coreyman> nvrmind had to press directional arrow
<foul_owl> interesting. are we talking about the free drivers too? I stop gdm when installing the drivers directly from nvidia, because it says i should, but i need to stop gdm when installing the free drivers too?
<alap> Hi, I am trying to compile kernel on my laptop but i am getting the error at the time of installing package. The error is E:Couldn't find package linux-kernel-devel. I am following the instructions given at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kernel/compile. please somebody help me out of this problem.
<Scunizi> foul_owl: anything that isn't listed in system>admin>hardware drivers must be installed with gdm stopped
<foul_owl> also, i might have tried building and install mesa 7.0.3 a few months ago, will the nvidia-glx-* package overwrite my mesa install? (i tried building mesa to fix my dri problem in the past)
<Scunizi> foul_owl: don't know.. I haven't delt with that scenerio at all.
<crdlb> foul_owl: why would you build mesa? nvidia does not use mesa
<foul_owl> it is listed under hardware drivers, but i don't use the hardware drivers manager, because it is buggy. it says drivers are enabled when they are clearly not
<rww> alap: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ZykoticK9> respecting, if you mean internet-radio streams you could look into streamtuner in repos or at http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner, which is a gui front end to streamripper a cli app also in repos
<coreyman> foul_owl gdm locks up with me using a dual monitor set up and nvidia drivers, kdm is perfect
<foul_owl> i built mesa because i was trying to get support for some new cube mapping feature i think?
<crdlb> foul_owl: by running the nvidia.com installer, you've crippled hardware drivers
<foul_owl> interesting
<Scunizi> coreyman: I don't have that issue at all.. in fact watched a movie tonight from laptop on the "big" tv
<cholisterix> hi
<crdlb> foul_owl: as I said, nvidia does not use mesa
<rdw200169> coreyman, really?  hmm.... you're using intrepid?  b/c on hardy i've never had a problem... (i haven't upgraded yet...)
<coreyman> using intrepid
<cholisterix> can i unistall the winbind service ?
<foul_owl> ok, got it, i was just experimenting with mesa
<coreyman> my monitor is set to above.
<coreyman> if i set it to left, right or below its fine
<coreyman> but above, it locks up
<foul_owl> i should NEVER install the drivers from nvidia.com?
<coreyman> kdm it's fine
<Scunizi> foul_owl: I do
<crdlb> foul_owl: I don't recommend it, but if you already have ...
<foul_owl> see, i can get 180 drivers to work from apt. but no dri.
<cholisterix> when i try to disable it it pops out  a message that says "may affect your system behavior in several ways, possibly leading to data loss"
<foul_owl> could it be a hardware issue? could somthing be wrong with my video card?
<cholisterix> So can i just disable the winbind service ? is it safe ???
<coreyman> ok im goin to sleep
<Scunizi> foul_owl: I do only because that's the only way for my machine to get acceptable performance. I don't run compiz unless I want to make a win user drool
<foul_owl> my video card has run a bit hot in the past, but i can't imagine it screwing up dri
<constantine_> is there a way to create shortcut words for the terminal like sag for "sudo apt-get" ?
<rww> cholisterix: do you use Samba?
<daftykins> anyone know how to disable IPv6?
<rdw200169> foul_owl, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<cholisterix> rww: not very often
<foul_owl> scunzi: i hear you on that!
<quibbler> cholisterix: if you use samba then no
<cholisterix> rww : only some times
<crdlb> foul_owl: not a chance
<foul_owl> rdw200169: apt
<cholisterix> quibbler, : can i just disable it and when i want it i can enable it?
<foul_owl> crdlb: regarding hardware issue, right?
<rww> constantine_: Sure. Add something like this to the end of .bashrc: alias sag='sudo apt-get'
<rdw200169> foul_owl, are you sure that your card is supported?  have you installed drivers in the past from any other source?
<constantine_> that is sweet rww thanks
<crdlb> foul_owl: yes
<quibbler> cholisterix: don't knpw never tried it
<rww> constantine_: then run "source .bashrc" to apply the new setting, or open a new terminal.
<danfg> anyone know how to use gdb? i need to get a backstrace on a program that's giving out a segmentation fault
<quibbler> know
<foul_owl> i have had direct rendering work. but only for a few days. then it stopped without warning
<cholisterix> quibbler, : anyway thanks :-)
<crdlb> foul_owl: so you have never used the nvidia installer on this install of ubuntu?
<rdw200169> daftykins, dangit, i read how to do that somewhere, its a special line you put in when it loads a module, or something
<foul_owl> danfg: there is a great tutorial on gdb
<KyleGP> Hi all
<rww> cholisterix: winbind is a samba service that does some authentication stuff you may or may not need. If you don't need it, it's safe to disable it. More info: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/winbind.html
<foul_owl> danfg: but the program needs to be compiled with debuging symbols
<KyleGP> Im new to ubuntu, been posting on the forums, wondering if anyone can help me out with a few things
<cholisterix> rww : o cool Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!! :-)
<foul_owl> danfg: shall i find it?
<rww> !ask | KyleGP
<ubottu> KyleGP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<constantine_> rww: to run that, I just type "run "source .bashrc" in the terminal?
<danfg> foul_owl: i'm not sure i want to learn how to use it. do i need these debugging symbols to get a backstrace?
<daftykins> ah right rdw200169
<rdw200169> daftykins, was that enough information?
<danfg> foul_owl: i just need to show it to the author, he asked for it
<daftykins> well i didn't even google yet, just felt like asking, but thanks :D
<KyleGP> Okay, so Metacity is ubuntus default. Emerald is a window themer, what exactly is GTK?
<foul_owl> danfg: let me find this tutorial for you
<rww> constantine_: firstly, you edit .bashrc and add the alias command. Then, you type "source .bashrc" in the terminal to apply the new .bashrc stuff.
<rdw200169> KyleGP, its one of the window GUI programming libraries
<rdw200169> KyleGP, there's also QT, for example
<danfg> foul_owl: u sure i need to learn this? i don't feel like it. i just want to get the backstrace on the segmentation fault and get outta there fast
<constantine_> rww: thanks, they should have wrote that at the beginning of this book lol
<n8tuserf> based on TK
<KyleGP> and GTK runs using Compiz?
<rdw200169> KyleGP, yes.
<crdlb> KyleGP: emerald is a decorator for compiz (a window manager), gtk-window-decorator is the default decorator for compiz (which uses the same theme as the metacity window managger)
<KyleGP> Ah I see
<foul_owl> danfg, let me see if i can remember
<symbology_> I'm putting together a home theater PC and looking to use Ubuntu. I'm planning on getting a wireless keyboard. Will that be an issue during the OS install? Will it recognize a wireless keyboard?
<cholisterix> constantine_, : Just be aware than when you assign = you must have no spaces :-)
<crdlb> KyleGP: gtk-window-decorator has gtk in its name not because it uses gtk themes, but because it uses the gtk toolkit
<KyleGP> Okay, one big thing thats confused me is Ive gotten a tone of emerald and GTK themes and such, but they dont change the top control bar (Were apps, places etc.. are)
<alap> rww: I am using 8.10
<rdw200169> KyleGP, GTK is usually just a term used to describe an application designed to operate in Gnome (Gnome Tool Kit)
<KyleGP> but
<crdlb> KyleGP: you want metacity themes
<KyleGP> they only change the window theme, not the control bar
<constantine_> cholisterix: right, it will see a seperate argument
<foul_owl> danfg: gdb PROG_NAME
<KyleGP> So I have to get an emerald theme, then a metacity theme for the top panel?
<rww> alap: do the "sudo apt-get build-dep linux" line on that page instead of the apt-get install one, then.
<rdw200169> KyleGP, that's because the panel is run by 'gnome-panel'
<foul_owl> run
<foul_owl> backtrace
<foul_owl> and I think that's it
<crdlb> KyleGP: oh, the panel is just a gtk app, so it's themed like any other application
<rdw200169> KyleGP, and neither Compiz nor Emerald take that over
<KyleGP> So its seperate to compiz and emerald, 2 seperate things?
<rdw200169> KyleGP, sort of, its more an integral part of Gnome
<ganymede> rdw200169, GTK is note gnome tool kit, i believe it is GIMP toolkit
<cholisterix> constantine_, : yes and that's not what we want sometimes... :-)
<foul_owl> crdlb: yes, i have used the nvidia installer, once. but i ran the uninstaller too.
<rdw200169> ganymede, close enough.
<foul_owl> and i have had it work even after nvidia.com installer
<crdlb> foul_owl: hopefully, that didn't break anything :/
<crdlb> foul_owl: is the nvidia kernel module loaded?
<rdw200169> ganymede, then why does gnome.org host the GTK documentation?
<KyleGP> So I have to get a compiz or emerald theme, then a metacity top panel theme as well? (if that made sense lol)
<foul_owl> i have had it work for a bit
<Philo06>  How can I check if my video driver has been installed? Since Ive instealled KDE4, the screen is flashing off and on every three seconds or so.
<foul_owl> 177 = no kernel module loaded. 180, yes kernel module loads
<cholisterix> constantine_, : i saw some great video tutorials in youtube about bash shell do you want to share the links ?
<cilux> big.net.id
<rdw200169> KyleGP, there really aren't any panel themes, there's not a whole lot you can do with it.  if you want a better looking panel
<paul68> rdw200169: Hi How are you my friend?
<rdw200169> KyleGP, look at either: cairo-dock, avant Window Navigator, or gnome-do (version 0.8)
<rdw200169> paul68, what up!
<ganymede> rdw200169, gnome provides the language bindings for C++ (gtkmm) so maybe it hosts that documentation
<alap> I did it its doing fine but i could not understand why that error occurs because there was same error when i was compiling kernel on my desktop there i am using 8.04
<danfg> foul_owl: how do i set parameters for the program i'm debugging?
<crdlb> foul_owl: so it's loaded right now and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't show any nvidia errors?
<FrikkinLazer> hello everyone
<KyleGP> okay, thanks, but just to clarify, the panel at the top's gfx are seperate to compiz/emerald yeah?
<paul68> What is the correct syntax of using expect in the terminal?
<FrikkinLazer> I have a problem... can someone help?
<foul_owl> danfg: you gotta read the tutorial. I have only used it to figure out where my segfaults happen ;)
<rdw200169> ganymede, regardless, can we agree to disagree, that GTK and Gnome are closely related?
<amerinese> if i have two ip addresses on a single network card, how can i tell outgoing traffic (firefox and ssh and whatnot) to use a specific one?
<ganymede> !ask | FrikkinLazer
<ubottu> FrikkinLazer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danfg> foul_owl: thanks you've been very helpful
<foul_owl> crdlb: yes, but no direct rendering.
<crdlb> KyleGP: they're just gtk apps like any other on your gnome system
<ganymede> rdw200169, yes, i didn't disagree with that
<foul_owl> danfg: no prob! gdb is a pretty good tool
<rdw200169> amerinese, depends on which one has the default route (network wise)
<KyleGP> :S lol
<FrikkinLazer> Cool no problem. Just want to be polite you know :)
<crdlb> KyleGP: some gtk themes such as murrine special-case the panel so that they can apply a different background to it
<rdw200169> amerinese, check the command 'ip route'.  whichever route has the highest priority that includes the word 'default' is going to be the route that all your traffic takes
<FrikkinLazer> Question: I get a message telling me I need to update apt-file. 'sudo apt-file update' does not seem to do anything. 'sudo apt-get update' does work, so my internet connection is fine. So... whats cooking?
<rdw200169> amerinese, the priorities of the routes goes from top to bottom, so the one on the bottom is the last route attempted... make sens?
<paul68> rdw200169: everything is great just trying to tackle some minor problems
<crdlb> foul_owl: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<rww> alap: you shouldn't have. 8.04/hardy has the linux-kernel-devel package :/
<amerinese> rdw200169: hmm yeah ithink so, need to play around a little
<constantine_> I want to password protect a folder on my desktop, how do I do this?
<constantine_> without changing my permissions for my account
<amerinese> rdw200169: incoming traffic isn't affected though right?  i could have a web server replying to both ips unaffected by the routing priority?
<rdw200169> amerinese, there are a lot of crazy things you can do with routes (etc..) using iproute2, but for that kind of help, let me first refer you to lartc.org
<KyleGP> okay but theres been emerald themes and in the screenshot it shows what the windows will look like and it shows a different top panel. When I install the emerald theme, my windows change but the top panel doesn't. Is this because they simply got a different gtk theme/background for their top panel?
<foul_owl> crdlb: brb need to reboot real quick, but will try that command
<rdw200169> amerinese, yes, that'
<crdlb> KyleGP: yes, they changed their gtk theme too
<KyleGP> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=70284&file1=70284-1.gif&file2=70284-2.jpg&file3=&name=Dark+Ice+Emerald
<KyleGP> like this
<rdw200169> amerinese, ***that's correct.
<crdlb> KyleGP: notice that the "controls" inside the apps, like scrollbars match it too
<KyleGP> yeah
<amerinese> rdw200169: ok thanks a bunch, will take a look at lartc.org
<rdw200169> amerinese, as long as all your ip addresses and management satisfy basic networking rules, there shouldn't be any problems on the incoming side
<paul68> rdw200169: do you know anything about "expect"
<KyleGP> So in that picture there, see how his top bar is different? He got a different gtk theme that has nothing to do with the emerald theme, correct?
<rdw200169> paul68, what are you referring to?
<alap> rww: what you are saying may be write but i faced that problem but from next instruction it worked fine and am using it without any problem.
<rdw200169> paul68, ohhh, wait, i know hwat you're talking aobut
<anahata> night ubuntu ppl!
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<rabbit_ubuntu> Night
<paul68> rdw200169: you are the man :-)
<rdw200169> paul68, yeah, that's an app that's supposed to 'automatically answer questions' right?
<QuizMasterAsh> FrikkinLazer, You are using Hardy Heron >?
<FrikkinLazer> Does anyone have an answer for me?
<WIGGMPk> How can I share my wireless internet connection with my xbox 360 via my wired ethernet connection using NetworkManager 0.7.0
<paul68> rdw200169: yes my friend
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : High ubuntu rabbit :-)
<rabbit_ubuntu> Aya
<crdlb> KyleGP: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Ice?content=69886
<rabbit_ubuntu> I got a lil prob tonight
<rabbit_ubuntu> Not a prob...A challenge
<rdw200169> paul68, i referenced the man page a few times, but I've never actually used it for anything
<paul68> rdw200169: the only thing I don't know is how to launch it from the terminal
<rabbit_ubuntu> i installed virtualbox from the debian package...But nothing happened
<naymyowin> hello
<quibbler> FrikkinLazer: sudo apt-get update ...checks your software sources to see if you have any updates for your installed programs
<rabbit_ubuntu> When I opened the application menu...Nothing was there
<rdw200169> paul68, if i'm not mistaken, expect is supposed to be used in a bash script
<rabbit_ubuntu> but the installation said successful
<alap> rww: another thing is i am unable to configure irc on laptop
<KyleGP> This is the GTK edition, so Im guessing I take the png images from the tar.gz file and set them as the panel background?
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : does it runs by the shell ??
<naymyowin> can i install mail server on intrepid desktop?
<rabbit_ubuntu> I dunno
<crdlb> KyleGP: if it doesn't do it automatically, yeah
<rdw200169> naymyowin, yes.  run 'tasksel' in the terminal, and select 'mail server'
<rabbit_ubuntu> I was expecting to see it in the application menu
<rww> !mailserver | naymyowin: yes. Instructions
<ubottu> naymyowin: yes. Instructions: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<rabbit_ubuntu> According to scrnshots iv seen
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : hmm why not reinstall it
<rabbit_ubuntu> Its supposed to
<QuizMasterAsh> FrikkinLazer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/179420
<rabbit_ubuntu> I did
<KyleGP> well no I mean
<KyleGP> if I get the emerald edition
<KyleGP> install that
<rabbit_ubuntu> This is the second time im using the deb pack
<KyleGP> then get the GTK tar.gz, and take the backgrounds out, I can use the emerald theme with the backgrounds i took from the GTK version
<crdlb> KyleGP: you probably want both of them
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : did you tried installed from the repos ?
<quibbler> FrikkinLazer: please do not pm me
<KyleGP> yeah, so thats the way to do it right
<rdw200169> paul68, at least, that's what i would have done with it.
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix:I did, but it gave me an older version
<crdlb> KyleGP: gtk is the window contents, emerald is your window borders
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: Which did show up in the app menu...BUT
<naymyowin> which is better exim4 VS postfix?
<KyleGP> ah I see
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : hmmm  in mine it is the latest one
<KyleGP> and gtk is also the top panel in ubuntu
<KyleGP> correct?
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: When I tried running xp out of it it said error
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: something something
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : do you use Ubuntu 8.10 ???
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: about the Kernel I beleive
<crdlb> KyleGP: because it's just an window without borders :)
<crdlb> a window*
<foul_owl> dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 give me :
<foul_owl> diversion by nvidia-glx-180 from: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<foul_owl> diversion by nvidia-glx-180 to: /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa
<foul_owl> libgl1-mesa-glx: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<FloodBot3> foul_owl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: I dont think its 10
<quibbler> FrikkinLazer: please do NOT pm me
<paul68> rdw200169: I see I have got this script from a friend (since he starts to work in about 4 hours I'm trying to get it to work with a little help http://paste.ubuntu.com/127073/
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: I beleive im still on Hardy
<foul_owl> it's only three lines!
<KyleGP> ah i see
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : hmmm simply upgrade :-)
<paul68> rdw200169: but now I don't know to launch it
<KyleGP> now the only thing I dont get is metacity
<KyleGP> I thought metacity was the window contents :S
<KyleGP> the default one for ubuntu
<lnb__> is it normal for desktop to have no default icons on desktop?
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : and then you will see the latest version in the repos as mine :-)
<dronix> no
<rdw200169> paul68, did you try: "chmod +x <file>; bash <file>?
<crdlb> KyleGP: metacity themes are also for the window border, but only when you're not using emerald
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: Fair enough
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix:I tried that I think
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : why stick to an older version anyway ? :-)
<_Whipper__> Q: I have tuned up my Ubuntu 8.10 just the way i want it, How do i make it a bootable, nice desktop cd/dvd ?
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: sudo apt-get upgrade
<rdw200169> paul68, you should just run it like a normal bash script, the #/usr/bin/expect takes care of selecting expect as the execution tool
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: Right?
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : yes :-)
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: lol
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: I did that
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: 4 times
<FloodBot3> rabbit_ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: it upgraded ffox
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: lol
<rdw200169> paul68, just like #/usr/bin/python picks python as the interpreter for a .py file (etc...)
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : go to the synaptic
<foul_owl> sorry, i can't remember who was helping me, but did you see the result of the command you told me to run?
<paul68> rdw200169: the file is executable and I thought I launch it with ./filename.sh
<lnb__> isn't there a 'computer' and 'users home' on desktop by default?
<crdlb> foul_owl: pastebin the output of glxinfo
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : and hit the button
<paul68> rdw200169: however I get a bunch of errors
<foul_owl> crdlb will do!
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : that says "mark all the upgrades"
<QuizMasterAsh> _Whipper__, If you just want to make BackUp.. Try SystemImager
<dronix> lnb_: I don't think there are any icons on the desktop by default
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: Ahh...
<crdlb> lnb__: ubuntu turns those off
<lnb__> how do you turn them on?
<rdw200169> paul68, i dunno :(
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: Makes sense, I think I will do that now eh? Much thanks. Will be back soon (Y)
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : or simply start the update manager from the system menu :-)
<crdlb> lnb__: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<lnb__> ahh ok thanks
<Spy1134> apt-get moo
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : ok no problm Good luck :-)
<_Whipper__> Quiz: Nope, I want to make it a "real" bootable dvd with a GRUB etc.. :)
<QuizMasterAsh> _Whipper__, For customized Live CD == Remastersys
<rww> !moo | Spy1134
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<davygrvy> are there boot options to set a hint port address of the cd-rom drive?  xubuntu installer can't find the cd-rom at step #3 even though it just loaded from it
<rdw200169> paul68, like i said, i never fooled around with expect, at least the file *looks* alright...
<cjae> super cow power
<paul68> rdw200169: no problem I will ask the person in question also going to ask him if the rar part will work correctly
<Spy1134> lol
<foul_owl> crdlb: http://rafb.net/p/Tq4RbS43.html
<rdw200169> paul68, you could also take a shot at using "bash <file>" instead of ./
<rww> !moo-#ubuntu-offtopic | Spy1134
<ubottu> Spy1134: There are no easter eggs in this bot.
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: One last thing....How do I remove the package I just installed....Or will that happen auto?
<Spy1134> ?
<rdw200169> paul68, you could even just run it with expect, i.e.: "expect <file>"
<crdlb> foul_owl: hrm, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<daftykins> rdw200169, found it btw, http://www.clububuntu.com/search/?q=ipv6
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : simply remove it from the synapti)c or type apt-get -p PACKAGENAME ( - p stands for purge
<sixnonep> Hi Guys I have some questions re tor, if anyone has time to help please.
<Spy1134> Go ahead
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: And -r (is remove?)
<paul68> rdw200169: this is the output when using bash http://paste.ubuntu.com/127079/
<crdlb> foul_owl: the server glx version says Mesa, which implies that the nvidia driver has not replaced the files it needs to replace
<lnb__> crdlb: what is the logic in turning off the icons for desktop??
<rdw200169> daftykins, ah, now i remember!  (to think just a few days ago i was invited to club ubuntu, and read that, and it didn't come together in my head...)
<cjae> apt-get = super cow powers = more like super amoeba with alzheimers power
<new-tu> yo!  :)
<naymyowin> hello
<naymyowin> can uhear me?
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : -r is only remove -p is remove and the deb also :-)
<daftykins> hehe
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : ok :-)?
<crdlb> lnb__: because they're all available in other places
<rabbit_ubuntu> Ahhh
<sixnonep> Ok, I have privoxy and tor, torbutton, hte tor test page says I'm not using tor.....
<new-tu> thanks in advance, everyone for your help.  :)
<davygrvy> 'ifdown wan' doesn't cause 6tunnel to go down too.  Is this a bug?
<naymyowin> i have question
<Spy1134> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<FrikkinLazer> I asked before, but didn't get a real answer, so here goes again: How do I update apt-file? 'sudo apt-file update' isn't working
<paul68> rdw200169: when using expect it seems to work lol
<rabbit_ubuntu> ﻿cholisterix: Thanks,
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : :-)
<davygrvy> whoop, n/m.. wrong distro
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, it's sudo apt-get update
<foul_owl> crdlb: http://rafb.net/p/T3fRh040.html
<daftykins> what do you mean "apt-file" FrikkinLazer ?
<naymyowin> if i am to install mail server, do i need LDAP or DNS server to retain users?
<Spy1134> !moo#ubuntu-offtopic | daftykins
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cholisterix> Spy1134, : !moo --> LOL ++ :-)
<crdlb> FrikkinLazer: have you pastebinned the output?
<rdw200169> paul68, woot, another disaster averted!
<daftykins> Spy1134, wtf?
<paul68> now waiting to get home since here at work they closed about every port on the proxy
<nihilist> moo: os: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Business - Service Pack 2, v.113 (6.0.6002) up: 5days 7hrs 55mins 30secs cpu: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52 at 1600MHz (44% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 128MB res: 1440x900 32bit 59Hz ram: 815/1021.9MB (79.79%) [||||||||--] hdd: C:\ 2.25GB/53.7GB D:\ 8.6GB/53.2GB net: Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter - 54MB/s 31.71GB In 2.51GB Out
<FrikkinLazer> I get a message telling me I need to update 'apt-file'.
<Ububegin> for my computer, for the sudo, the pwd is password... but then , what is the password for the su.... how can i find that out... its my PC..and i dont rem setting any password for su
<tony403> anyone in here use mint? can i install kde 4 desktop in it without messing something up?
<st_thomas> how can I manage the file in ftp server so that the file just can be opened but can't be copied?
<naymyowin> hello
<naymyowin> hello
<Spy1134> Type apt-get moo into console and you'll see
<rdw200169> !mint | tony403
<ubottu> tony403: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<cholisterix> nihilist, : you really need a VIRUS .... lol
<hsny|eee> Ok new problem - there is no apt-spy and no netselect-apt in ubuntu, whats the best way of doing that via a command line
<Spy1134> !puppy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puppy
<rdw200169> !mintsupport > tony403
<ubottu> tony403, please see my private message
<lnb__> crdlb: well its still a strange thing to do. yes they are avail under 'Places' but to me, its not going to be obvious to newbies that are used to seeing the icons
<cholisterix> !LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<cholisterix> !lol
<new-tu> Firsr Ubuntu install, Pentium 4, vid card is: "intel 82845g graphics controller"  - I cannot change the resolution on screen.  I have downloaded the vidcard drivers from Intel, and extracted them.  How to make the drivers install?
<rww> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ububegin> cholisterix: can u stop flooding the channel...
<Spy1134> !moo#ubuntu-offtopic | Spy1134
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crdlb> lnb__: well, it's cleaner and it doesn't mix metaphors
<FrikkinLazer> So.. updateing apt-get is the same as updateing apt-file?
<bazhang> Spy1134, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<new-tu> or am I asking the right question to solove the problem?  :)
<QuizMasterAsh> !cadega
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega
<crdlb> FrikkinLazer: no, apt-file is a database of all available files for looking up which package contains a file you need
<sebsebseb> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<cholisterix> Ububegin, :  it wasn't me  idid it only twice :-)
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, apt-file is an application to search for files in the Debian repository
<paul68> rdw200169: perhaps you can help me with this one to at work port 22 for ssh is open right, however since my provider closes everything down under port 1024 is there a way that I can go out on port 22 and hit the openport I use on my firewall?
<programan> Having problems with realtek HD sound being very faint...ICH9 chipset
<Ububegin> how do i find the password for my computer's su command.... i know the password for the sudo.... arent they the same....
<dronix> what are you doing with the bot?
<rdw200169> paul68, yes,
<naymyowin> hi
<cholisterix> Ububegin, : sometimes can be the same
<foul_owl> ububegin: there is no superuser in ubuntu, it is disabled i believe
<Ububegin> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, do a      sudo apt-get update  &&  sudo apt-file update
<naymyowin> whenever i clicked on nbeebo, pidgin freeze
<bRUTEfORCE> Ububegin: u have to set it manually for the first time.
<new-tu> (patiently waits...)
<rww> Ububegin: the root account is disabled on Ubuntu by default, so su doesn't work. Try sudo -i.
<rdw200169> paul68, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config (its at the very top)
<rww> !noroot | bRUTEfORCE
<cholisterix> Ububegin, : in a typical Ubuntu desktop there is no pass for root ?
<ubottu> bRUTEfORCE: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<FrikkinLazer> Scooma: sudo apt-get update works fine
<Ububegin> bRUTEfORCE: how do i set it, dude..
<naymyowin> can't i doubleclick on chat user?
<cholisterix> Ububegin, : try john the ripper :)
<rdw200169> !sudo > cholisterix
<nbeebo> naymyowin, lol
<FrikkinLazer> Scoome: sudo apt-file update does nothing... it just sits there
<ubottu> cholisterix, please see my private message
<bRUTEfORCE> Ububegin: i wont. i just got a warning.
<KyleGP> So whats the difference between Metacity and GTK? GTK is just for use in emerald and Metacity is normal without any fancy compiz stuff?
<pundiramit> did any one here know the IRC channel and Server for "pango" project? Does it even exist?
<bRUTEfORCE> Ububegin: use sudo -i
<daftykins> metacity is the renderer
<hsny|eee> KyleGP: metacity is the window manager
<crdlb> foul_owl: ok, this is a bit magic, but it may work: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-180; sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Spy1134> ﻿!moo-#ubuntu-offtopic | daftykins
<naymyowin> nbeebo: hey
<cholisterix> Ububegin, : It will brake it :-)
<naymyowin> i m not kidding
<naymyowin> a2: can u hear me?
<new-tu> busy channel
<daftykins> ok Spy1134  seriously what the hell is your problem?
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer,  and do a    sudo apt-get upgrade
<crdlb> pundiramit: irc.gnome.org #gtk+
<cholisterix> ubuttu : hmmmm ok LOL
<naymyowin> hey alll,
<naymyowin> what r  u up to??
<Ububegin> thanks folks... sudo -i seems to be working... is there a difference between ubuntu server and desktop.. cos in the server, su works
<cholisterix> naymyowin, : hi
<rww> !ot | naymyowin
<Scooma> new-tu, hey
<ubottu> naymyowin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rdw200169> KyleGP, ok, let me break this down for you.  GTK is what the programmer used to program the contents of the window(s) he creates.  He doesn't care about the border of the windows, he only specifies the contents.  Gnome, on the other hand, offsets windows border management to metacity (usually).
<naymyowin> let's chat privately
<daftykins> who the hell was that and why did they keep involving me in their damn bot using attempts =|
<hsny|eee> Ububegin: not really, su shouldnt work in ubuntu server
<cholisterix> !ot
<pundiramit> thanks crdlb
<Scooma> new-tu, so you got the setup from intel?
<new-tu> yup
<new-tu> got correct drivers
<naymyowin> i dont know who is bot and who is not
<Scooma> new-tu, what did you get? gimme the file name
<hsny|eee> Ububegin: well ubuntu desktop is in one way ubuntu-server plus a graphic interface, well not really but it is
<foul_owl> crdlb: thanks! I will give that a try, will be back to report on success or failure
<new-tu> extracted... then siad "wtf now?"
<cholisterix> sorry can anyone show me what to type to post something in the room like !DNS etc ...???
<Ububegin> hsny|eee: but its working.. in the server edition installed at my place...
<crdlb> foul_owl: you shouldn't even need to restart X when it's done
<Scooma> new-tu, make sure you use my name in the reply because it's hard to find your replies
<rdw200169> KyleGP, for example, GTK is (one of) the ways the programmer specifies drop boxes, text boxes, menus, etc...
<Ububegin> hsny|eee: the su command , i mean
<naymyowin> can i  setup ubuntu mail server without installing LDAP and DNS ?
<KyleGP> Or you can use Compiz as the window manager, giving it cool effects and such?
<new-tu> sure... brb
<hsny|eee> Ububegin: su should work but you dont have a password for it
<rdw200169> KyleGP, yes, gtk-window-decorator
<FrikkinLazer> Scooma: its updating now. Why doesnt sudo apt-get update not do a upgrade as well?
<new-tu> scooma: sure... brb  :)
<cholisterix> how do i make that !ubuttu thing work ???
<rww> cholisterix: do you mean that you'd like a list of bot commands?
<paul68> rdw200169: I know you can adapt the ports thats not my problem, at work we are behind a proxy server and my boss closed every port but leaves ssh port 22 open so I can go out through ssh however I am not able to connect to my server since my provider closed everything down under port 22. so I have to find a way that I can go out under port 22 and enter on port 50022 for example
<rdw200169> KyleGP, most people like Emerald Though, because they can do more with it.  it takes up more computer processing though
<cholisterix> rww : yes yes
<rww> !list | cholisterix
<ubottu> cholisterix: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer,  cos you're just updating the list of what's available so apt-get and synaptic can figure out if anything is new
<hsny|eee> FrikkinLazer: update is more, check for new pacakges, but i like to check for new packages but not always upgrade them
<KyleGP> What things can you do with emerald that you cant with GTK for example?
<lnb__> man you had to change .thunderbird to .mozilla-thunderbird   argh!
<Scooma> new-tu,  ok
<LinMint-Cholo_> !seen lancelot_rw
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KyleGP> Like transparency?
<rww> cholisterix: the first link has a searchable index.
<bazhang> !msgthebot > cholisterix
<ubottu> cholisterix, please see my private message
<rdw200169> paul68, so you want a back door into your office computer?  via ssh?
<cholisterix> !list | rww thanks
<ubottu> rww thanks: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rdw200169> paul68, without you having to be there?
<new-tu> scooma:  Here ya go...  i915Graphics.tar.gz
<FrikkinLazer> Scooma: why does sudo apt-get upgrade upgrade firefox?
<paul68> rdw200169: I am at the office but want to reach my server at home without asking my boss to open port 500022
<hsny|eee> FrikkinLazer: because there is a new version there
<cholisterix> rww, : Thanks know i will use /msg first :-)
<Scooma> new-tu, k - gimme sec
<hsny|eee> paul68: reverse ssh tunnel maybe
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: Back
<rabbit_ubuntu> Did the upgrade
<new-tu> scooma: cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.  :)
<JordiRT> hi, I recovered from erased partition using testdisk, I used to have two partitions windows and ubuntu, now grub only shows ubuntu,  I'm stuck trying to edit fstab and grub so they include my windows partition in the options
<rdw200169> paul68, is that the port your ssh server at home runs on?
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: so duso apt-get upgrade doesnt upgrade apt-get, it pretty much upgrades all the packages... kk
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: At least attempted to....All 3 ways. Synaptic, Terminal AND Upgrade Manager
<paul68> rdw200169: nope just an example
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : so do you have know the latest one?
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: No changes
<rdw200169> JordiRT, congrats on the recovery!
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: But when I go to system Monitor....It says Ubuntu Release 8.04 Hardy
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : one minute sorry  , i have no lighter for my chigarette BRB
<Scooma> new-tu, okay so  you need to unzip it and then untar it. can you open a terminal window?
<fool_> does anyone know what the default master password for seamonkey after a reset is ?
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: ok, the upgrade is finished, but sudo apt-file update still just sits there
<rabbit_ubuntu> lol
<rdw200169> paul68, i'm just having a hard time figuring out where exactly the bottleneck is; you mentioned that your boss opened 22 outgoing from the office so you could ssh... why change to a higher port if 22 is open for you?
<new-tu> it's extracted
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: np
<new-tu> whoops... scooma - got 'em extracted in a folder
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, until you become more experienced, it's best to just upgrade everything when you're told... later on you might need to hold back certain updates
<new-tu> scooma: terminal window coming up
<paul68> rdw200169: since my provider closes everything down under port 1024
<foul_owl> crdlb: didn't work
<new-tu> scooma - got terminal window
<rdw200169> paul68, ohhhh, got it.
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, do you use apt-file a lot?
<hsny|eee> paul68: whos your proivder
<JordiRT> so is there any way to automatically set grub to find this new partition?
<izmaelis> how to create torrent files in CLI?
<Scooma> new-tu, okay change into the dir with the downloaded file
<paul68> hsny|eee: in Belgium where I am located Telenet
<foul_owl> crdlb: perhaps setting LIBGL_DEBUG to verbose could help? I have never gotten that to work though
<lnb__> i must say that ubuntu is really good for windows >> linux distro
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: no. Not even sure what it is. I got a popup message telling me I should update it. When I click 'yes', it opens a terminal, and I have to enter password. Then it just sits there. So now I am trying to do it manually.
<crdlb> foul_owl: since nvidia doesn't use mesa, you don't get anything with that
<crdlb> ie, they have their own libgl
<hsny|eee> paul68: i would personally get them to turn that off for your account, for example i have the option of having dangerous ports blocked before they get near me but i got that turned off
<rdw200169> paul68, well, considering your situation, you would need a ssh-type proxy.  i.e. something that translates 'outgoing ssh 22 -> mangle-mangle -> ssh 1025
<new-tu> scooma:  forgot unix command for that (me got dos-brain!)
<LinMint-Cholo_> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<foul_owl> crdlb: ahh, i see
<new-tu> scooma change dir
<rdw200169> paul68, which would require a middle-man computer that can receive traffic on port 22 and send traffic on 1025
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, okay so you don't need it. it's just to report on file versions of packages. don't worry - you don't need it. close that terminal window that it opened and then go into (from the top menu bar) System -> Administration -> synaptic package manager
<Scooma> new-tu, cd
<crdlb> foul_owl: does glxinfo have NVIDIA for the vendors now?
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : ok i am back
<LinMint-Cholo_> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: ok its open
<new-tu> scooma: stand by
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: Yessir
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : i found you solution the PROPER one :-)
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : so
<rdw200169> paul68, personally, i would do that with a iptables mangle rule, but thats just me, i'm sure there are other ways to do i haven't thought of yet
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, okay then do a search for apt-file
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: lol,bring it here
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<foul_owl> crdlb: no, nvidia is not mentioned
<paul68> rdw200169: thats what I was figuring out to but you have to find someone to do so
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : and also see a look at   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<Scooma> new-tu, remember slashes are right-leaning
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: done, I can see it. v2.1.4
<foul_owl> crdlb: perhaps mesa glx is being used, when nvidia glx should be?
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix:Alright, will do. Be back in a bit with good news eh?
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : that's it now you are ok :-)
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, so when you click on it, you should get a description below
<crdlb> foul_owl: yes
<paul68> rdw200169: altering the iptables at work isn't an option either lol my boss would kill me lol
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, does it sound like something you need? I don't think so ;)
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : ok:-)
<rdw200169> paul68, i would do it, but i don't think you would like it, i run wireless on a garbage internet connection
<constantine_> I created an encryption key but I can't apply a password protection to thunderbird
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: I agree. However, when an OS pops up a message telling that I should upgrade somehting, I pretty much try to do that.
<foul_owl> crdlb: well now things are making sense. hmmm, how to fix this?
<rdw200169> paul68, what, switching the port 22 opening he gave you to something else?
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, anyway, right-click on the name "apt-file" in the top section and say "mark for removal"
<crdlb> foul_owl: that was supposed to work :/
<crdlb> foul_owl: does it sill say Brian Paul?
<paul68> rdw200169: sorry don't follow
<foul_owl> yes, it does
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer,  you're starting out well on the ubuntu road :)
<rdw200169> paul68, you could explain to him that you could do more work at home (free work!)
<foul_owl> crdlb: i built and installed mesa from source a long time ago
<new-tu> Scooma: got it - now in folder/directory contaiining the drivers
<new-tu> scooma: in terminal
<foul_owl> for some stupid reason :(
<paul68> rdw200169: well since I have to take calls it is no option lol
<foul_owl> but i have had direct rendering work since then!
<crdlb> foul_owl: yeahh, but this should have taken care of it; maybe you do need to restart X for some silly reason
<Scooma> new-tu, type gunzip thefilenamehere.tar.gz
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: thanks. I need to start developing in linux. So im just messing around a bit getting to know the architecture.
<rdw200169> foul_owl, you could just take a shot with the envy installer
<crdlb> foul_owl: I guess the libgl _is_ used in the server too
<foul_owl> i didn't reboot, but i sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ed
<hsny|eee> hmm, got command-not-found going, im in the admin group although i still get told the 'Ask your administrator to install one of them
<secret901> I'm using GNOME, after I tinkered around with the menu panel, my Application menu is now unopenable.
<foul_owl> restarting gdm should be enough, right?
<rdw200169> foul_owl, because it sounds like you modules or something are mis-symlinked or something
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, another way to easily update your packages is through the Add/Remove choiceunder "applications"   but you have to close the Synaptic package manager first
<crdlb> foul_owl: yes
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, there's lots of games
<cholisterix> e guys what does the numbers in /etc/rc0.d  really mean ????
<secret901> How do I open the Applications menu in GNOME now that it's reduced to one pixel?
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: not interested in games right now :) Tell me, is KDevelop worth figuring out? Is it a good environment?
<rdw200169> cholisterix, each number correlates to a runlevel
<daftykins> it's the system runlevel cholisterix
<rdw200169> daftykins, yes, i win!
<daftykins> ^_^
<crdlb> foul_owl: hrm hrm hrm, how about: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 glxinfo  ?
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, Kdevelop is, it's been around for quite a while... ultimately it depends on what you're using
<daftykins> i'm tired, it's 7am where i am rdw200169  :P
<daftykins> not slept yet
<rdw200169> daftykins, yeah, it's 2am here, i need to go to bed
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, for instance monodevelop if you're a C# or VB/net person
<c0rrupt0r> I am using kubuntu 8.10 and was wondering how would i change from military time to standard time on the panel?
<Scooma> new-tu, done that yet?
<cholisterix> rdw200169, : hmmm so those files start before login at the level of their name alright ???????/
<secret901> I can't edit the menu in the top panel in GNOME.
<daftykins> lol military time, not heard that one before. it's called 24hr vs. 12hr
<new-tu> scooma:  cool - it lost it's .gz  extension  :)
<foul_owl> crdlb: error, /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 can't be preloaded
<rdw200169> !runlevels > cholisterix
<ubottu> cholisterix, please see my private message
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: Im not a c# person, but I know it VERY VERY well... itnt monodevlop sort of looked down on however?
<paul68> rdw200169: do you know anything about nfs under hardy its giving me errors
<new-tu> scooma: still got .tar  :)
<Scooma> new-tu, now you need to run   tar -xvf  thefilename.tar
<rdw200169> cholisterix, there is a README in /etc/init.d/ that explains how the numbering system works inside those directories
<new-tu> scoooma: coooooooooooooooool... brb
<Scooma> new-tu, sorry   tar xvf filename.tar
<crdlb> foul_owl: does that file exist?
<rdw200169> paul68, reluctantly, no.  i've never fooled with NFS.
<rabbit_ubuntu> YAY!
<secret901> How do I fix the "Applications" menu now that I can't open it?
<paul68> rdw200169: ok no problem get some rest my friend and thanks for your support
<cholisterix> rdw200169,  : hmm ok i will read it THANKS
<Scooma> new-tu, ah no, sorry brainfart. the first one
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: you sir, are indeed the ONE
<linuxgeek87> Hello everyone i need a site for amerias army download please
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: anyway, thanks for the help
<FrikkinLazer> scooma: cheers
<c0rrupt0r> daftykins: if your so smart then how would it be changed?
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: Or mam.... (-__ -")
<Scooma> FrikkinLazer, cheers
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : is it ok now ?
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: Thank YOU! (Y)
<rabbit_ubuntu> Its started the d/l
<new-tu> scooma: now we have a dripkg folder
<rdw200169> paul68, have a good night, my friend
<foul_owl> ok heeeeere we go. libGL.so.1.2 doesn't exist. libGL.so.1 does. I preloaded that, vendor changes to NVIDIA
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : no problem that's the point HELPING each other  ;)
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: So indeed, it is ok now.
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: When its doen i'll tackle the vbox
<paul68> rdw200169: not me you lol I am at work and sleeping at work is not good and you stated earlier its 2 am on your side
<crdlb> foul_owl: alright: ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo | grep GL
<crdlb> with no preloading
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : Cool , good luck
<paul68> rdw200169: its 8u15 am here
<Scooma> new-tu, hop into that dir
<cholisterix> rabbit_ubuntu, : I 'll have to go to sleep bye
<new-tu> scooma: got it
<cholisterix> bye guys ;)
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix: arighty
<rabbit_ubuntu> cholisterix:Thanks again
<daftykins> c0rrupt0r, very funny approach to asking for help
<new-tu> scoooma: looking at filenames such as agpgart, cvs, etc
<Scooma> new-tu, when you do an ls -la
<foul_owl> 	libGL.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7c91000)
<rdw200169> paul68, ah, you're in europe somewhere, i'm in NYC, so, good morning!  (now i'm really going to bed!)
<crdlb> foul_owl: and there's your old mesa install :)
<foul_owl> aha!
<Scooma> new-tu, there should be one executable   rwx-r-r sorta.
<secret901> I can't open the Applications menu.  Anyone know how I can get it back?
<c0rrupt0r> some ppl dont know how to raise their children i guess
<foul_owl> damn, i really fucked things up by doing that
<rww> !ohmy > foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl, please see my private message
<constantine_> I understand how to encrypt files, but how do you password protect programs?
<crdlb> foul_owl: no, you messed things up :)
<foul_owl> ahh, sorry about profanity
<new-tu> scooma: duhhh... "hop into that folder" in farking TERMINAL...  I misunderstood
<foul_owl> my bad
<new-tu> scooma: just a minute...
<Scooma> new-tu, yeah cd into it
<DigitalKiwi> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Scooma> new-tu  you can use your tab key to speed it up
<crdlb> foul_owl: remove that file and  run sudo ldconfig
<Scooma> new-tu, like  press  cd d<TAB>
<crdlb> foul_owl: and anything similarly named in /usr/local/lib for that matter
<Scooma> new-tu, you were taking so long i downloaded the package too... okay when you get into that dir, you need to run    ./install.sh
<new-tu> scooma: now in the correct dripkg folder in termnal  :)
<new-tu> scooma: now I hve to scroll up to find wtf you said next...
<new-tu> scooma:  (new-tu red face)  ;)
<foul_owl> crdlb: wow, you are a genius. It works perfectly now. Holy cow!
<foul_owl> no need to restart anything, direct rendering simply works now
<new-tu> scooma: .install.sh - now doing so
<secret901> the Applications menu in Ubuntu just disappeared...anyone know I can get it back?
<Scooma> new-tu, ./install.sh
<naymyowin> hi
<Scooma> secret901, right-click on the panel and say "add"
<new-tu> "you must be root to install the dri drivers"
<secret901> Scoma: the menu item is there, but when I click on it, I see only one pixel
<new-tu> scomma: me needs to be root
<Scooma> secret901, it's near the middle, the "main" menu item
<Scooma> new-tu, then    sudo ./install.sh
<secret901> Scooma: it's already in the panel, but I can't open it
<new-tu> scoona
<Scooma> secret901, hehehe okay hold on
<new-tu> scooma:  sudo ./install.sh - coming up
<Scooma> new-tu, you can type sco<Press TAB> to get my name easier
<foul_owl> crdlb, thank you so much for the help. I'm out, but will try and repay the help by continuing to spread Ubuntu
<gerryxiao> hello
<secret901> Scooma: I see the Applications, Places, and System menus.  I can open Places and System, but Applications does nothing.
<gerryxiao> how to disable moudles autoload when startup
<crdlb> foul_owl: you're welcome :)
<Scooma> secret901, right-click on applic and say "edit menu"
<new-tu> scooma: dri driver installation script just said hello - :)
<gerryxiao> modules
<secret901> Scooma: I tried that, nothing happened.
<new-tu> Scooma: ah... looks self-explanatory  :)
<secret901> Scooma: I was editing the menu when this happened.
<Scooma> secret901, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/12125
<Scooma> secret901, see if that key combo helps?
<Scooma> new-tu, before you reboot
<new-tu> scooma: little stinker complaining that the dri drivers cannot be installed without the latest kernel modes.
<secret901> Scooma: my icons are normal-sized
<new-tu> scooma: dri.log is mentioned
<Scooma> secret901, so the menu is there... but it's just a single pixel below it?
<secret901> Scooma: yes
<Scooma> new-tu, so open update manager under System->administration
<secret901> Scooma: when I try to open the menu, it just drops down one tiny square
<Scooma> new-tu, and update your system :)
<new-tu> scooma:  hmmm... I updated it half an hour ago...  WHOA!
<new-tu> scooma: coooooool
<Scooma> new-tu, google about resetting your xorg and read a little about that before rebooting after successfully installing the drivers
<secret901> Scooma: it's like now there's nothing in Applications
<secret901> Scooma: and I can't edit it
<Scooma> secret901, if you add _another_ menu -  say in the middle.... can you see the applications that way?
<secret901> Scooma: nope, same thing
<albinodingo> is there an issue with connecting to thenet through proxies within VirtualBox?
<secret901> Scooma: I was editing the menu when it crashed and rendered the menu useless.  Perhaps it's due to a config file being incorrect or blank?
<new-tu> scooma:  ran the command again - same error.  :-P
<Scooma> secret901, yeah that's what i'm thinking
<secret901> Scooma: do you know where those files are?
<secret901> Scooma: I restarted the computer and the problem is still there.
<Scooma> secret901, so can you System->preferences -> main menu?
<Scooma> new-tu, so you have the latest updates and everything?
<secret901> Scooma: nothing happens when I select it
<Scooma> new-tu, in that terminal window type    uname -a
<new-tu> scooma: yup... just ran the update manager again
<secret901> Scooma: is there a way to access it from the terminal to see the error message?
<Scooma> secret901, run   update-menus   to rebuild your menus
<new-tu> scooma; update manager repeated getting what seems to be the same files
<secret901> Scooma: OK, I ran update-menus, but it's still not working
<homeskill> when will ubuntu ship with the ext4 filesystem?
<Scooma> secret901, can you post a screen show on imageshack or something?
<secret901> Scooma: OK
<Kartagis> hello
<new-tu> scooma:  now typing  uname -a
<Scooma> new-tu, update manager shows lots of files?
<secret901> Scooma: what's an application I can use to paste my screenshot?
<Scooma> when you hit prtscr it should want to save it
<secret901> Scooma: nope, I think I recently removed that app
<Kartagis> in my other laptop i used to have eth0, but now i have eth1. my apache doesn't work (I think) because of that. how can I get eth0 back?
<Scooma> secret901, ????
<stevr1it> a simple question : which is the command to dind a portion of text into a file ina  direcotry?
<new-tu> scooma:  what do you need from hte reponse I got
<stevr1it> find
<secret901> Scooma: I was removing traces of KDE and it seemed like a KDE app
<Scooma> secret901, ....
<Scooma> new-tu, paste the single line it gave you
<stevr1it> sorry for the mistake, I need to find a script into a file into folder, which is the right command? I have tried locate
<secret901> Scooma: It seems to still be there, but for some reason doesn't ask me to save it when I hit PrntScrn
<wers> is it possible to mount my ubuntu partition on os x as a readable one?
<secret901> Scooma: never mind, it's in the background, I didn't notice it :-)
<new-tu> scooma - brb... I am on an xp laptop next to the ubuntu machine and the laptop battery is about to die
<new-tu> scooma: need to find a chat client for ubuntu and get back to u  :)
<dronix> new-tu: x-chat
<Scooma> secret901, sudo apt-get install gnome-utils
<secret901> Scooma: it's there and working
<Scooma> secret901, ah ok
<secret901> Scooma: but it won't ask me to save it if I hit PrntScrn while I try to open the Applications menu
<Scooma> new-tu, it's built in under internet in the applications menu?
<eugeniow> hello all I need some help upgrading from 7.04 t0 7.10, upgrade manager seems to use the wrong mirror even after I update the source.list any ideas on how to over come this issue?
<new-tu> scooma: thanks... brb...
<secret901> Scooma: doesn't look like it lets me take screenshots while menus are open
<mib_dj4zq4> hi just giving "linux single" in an ubuntu live cd boot prompt would lead me to a root-console ?
<new-tu> scoooma: now chatting on ubuntu
<new-tu> scooma: pasting about to happen
<mib_dj4zq4> or rather, how can i get a root console using ubuntu live cd?
<dronix> new-tu: what client r u using now?
<dronix> ctrl+F2 ?
<mib_dj4zq4> dronix: to me?
<new-tu> scooma:  Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<dronix> mib_dj4zq4: yes
<Dezine> Wondering how to setup remote desktop connection on Ubuntu using only the terminal?
<mib_dj4zq4> i mean even before getting the x started, coz the system may have low resources..
<dronix> ah
<wers> is it possible to write on my os x partition?
<secret901> Scooma: what program besides gimp can I use to edit images? I can't open Applications so I can't see the list
<new-tu> dronix chatzilla
<mib_dj4zq4> my work would be done by a root console..and the system may be having low resources, so just directly booting into root console prompt will do.
<dronix> new-tu: ah ok, I still prefre x-chat though
<mib_dj4zq4> something like "linux single" will do that? as in normal system grub?
<palomer> how do I install java development stuff?
<new-tu> scooma: Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Scooma> secret901, i think we'll just reset your settings
<secret901> Scooma: my menu settings?
<secret901> Scooma: how do I do that?
<Scooma> new-tu, yes i see it thanks. in your update manager, you should install everything
<Scooma> new-tu, until your update manager is empty
<JoeBelow> palomer: install sun-java6-jdk (in terminal: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk)
<palomer> got it
<palomer> thx
<Kartagis> I have eth1 but I needed eth0 back so I edited /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and restarted udev, but i have eth1 again. what do I need to do?
<new-tu> scooma:  wierd...  I hit the check button in update manager, it downloads files, shows nothing, and install button is dimmed
<new-tu> scooma:  hitting check button again repeats same sequence
<Bill> Hi I need to access the parallel port on my computer, I dont know how to find it in /dev
<new-tu> scooma: update manager claims I am updated - strange
<secret901> Scooma: do you know how to reset the settings?
<H3l1c0pt3r> dead in here?
<new-tu> uh oh... channel freeze
<new-tu> impending netsplit?
<Scooma> secret901,  http://jamsi.me/post/63636429/reset-gnome-menu-in-ubuntu
<H3l1c0pt3r> new-tu, doubt it
<Scooma> new-tu, close update manager and go back to the terminal
<Peddy> My sound is really stuttery... could someone please help me?
<Scooma> in the terminal type    sudo apt-get upgrade
<new-tu> scooma: update closed, back to terminal'
<mib_dj4zq4> nebody had problems with arecord, not being able to capture the audio?
<mib_dj4zq4> while still having the capture device there as per /proc/asound ?
<secret901> Scooma: when I ran update-menus, I didn't restart X, would it have made a difference?
<H3l1c0pt3r> !ask | mib_dj4zq4
<ubottu> mib_dj4zq4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scooma> secret901, gnome loads then, your whole gui is gnome
<new-tu> scooma:  Reading package lists... Done
<new-tu> Building dependency tree
<mib_dj4zq4> H3l1c0pt3r: okay.. the problem is that i can't get arecord to get the sound, though the headphone itself returns the sound back!
<new-tu> Reading state information... Done
<new-tu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<FloodBot3> new-tu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scooma> secret901, anyway you have a backup if you followed the instructions
<constantine__> how do you password protect an application in ubuntu intrepid?
<wers> what's the simplest way to change my uid?
<Scooma> wers, which uid? disk uid?
<wers> Scooma, user's ID
<Scooma> wers,  you mean your username?
<secret901> Scooma: there's no file called "menu" to rename
<Scooma> it's a .menu (hidden)
<wers> Scooma, user ID as in 1000 or 1001 or 1002
<fwaokda> how can i install the w32codecs?
<Scooma> new-tu, do this   cd /boot/grub
<secret901> Scooma: could you link me to the page again? I just restarted X
<Scooma> http://jamsi.me/post/63636429/reset-gnome-menu-in-ubuntu
<constantine__> how do you make a program executable by root only?
<new-tu> scooma: ackhowledged
<new-tu> scooma: ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:/boot/grub$
<secret901> Scooma: there doesn't seem to be a file called "menu" to rename.
<Scooma> wers,  usermod -u UID username
<Ienorand> constantine__: use chmod: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchmod.htm
<wers> Scooma, is it completely safe? no other things to adjust?
<Scooma> new-tu,   sudo gedit menu.lst
<secret901> Scooma: I'm going to try it with the "menus" directory
<secret901> Scooma: brb
<Scooma> wers i wouldn't bother with it
<Scooma> wers unless there's a critical reason to do it
<sd32> fwaokda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79449
<wers> Scooma, it's to access my os x partition
<Extreme_b> hi, guys, can anyone guide me a way to change my nfs to run on tcp instead on udp?
<hateball> Extreme_b: are you on 8.04?
<Extreme_b> i'm currently using ubuntu 8.04 server
<Extreme_b> hateball: yes i am
<secret901> Scooma: thanks, it worked
<Scooma> secret cool
<secret901> Scooma: now I have to clean it up again and hopefully not crash it like last time
<Scooma> secret901, bookmark that into your firefox for next time
<hateball> Extreme_b: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213444/comments/23
<new-tu> scooma: cool...  the unix answer to lolnotepad  ;)
<hateball> Extreme_b: I have the same problem... the deb works just fine
<Scooma> new-tu, done that?
<new-tu> scooma got it
<Scooma> new-tu, now, in there are many different entries near the bottom... i'm looking for something that says "kernel 2.6.27-13"
<Scooma> new-tu, perhaps it's at the top of the group of entries that look similar
<new-tu> scooma: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=7530d36f
<Scooma> new-tu, no need to paste, just tell me if you have a 27-13 in there
<jumbers> Hey guys, I'm having issues with the package manager download speeds dropping off severely, seemingly randomly. This is not limited to Ubuntu repos, but third party ones also. The download speed will suddenly drop to about 3kbps after running at 800 or more
<constantine__> lenorand: did this:~/Desktop$ chmod 100 thunderbird.desktop
<constantine__> and it won't work now
<secret901> Scooma: argh, again
<Scooma> secret901, heh
<Scooma> secret901, maybe give it a rest for today? try again tomorrow when you're refreshed. I think you might be hitting some keycombo to do that
<new-tu> scooma: doing a search for "27-" (without quotes)  - no 27-13, but we do see a 27-11
<secret901> Scooma: ok, thanks
<Scooma> new-tu, that's your problem. you've got 27.11 but you should have 27.13... let me look at the installer maybe we can force it to install anyway
<new-tu> scooma: thanjks
<Extreme_b> hateball: thanks alot .. it works
<hateball> Extreme_b: Yeah. What's funny is that it's not fixed in 8.10... not checked 9.04 yet. Even tho the code is provided there.
<Extreme_b> hateball: yea.. haha.. the..
<Sam2> hI
<Sam2> HI ANYBODY FROM AFRICA????????????????????????? I HAVE SOME BUSINESS TO OFFER......................................................
<quibbler> !ot | Sam2
<ubottu> Sam2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lukketto> sam2: I can move to africa
<Scooma> new-tu, can you go back to the dripkg folder and rerun it again?    sudo ./install.sh
<Sam2> ANYBODY FROM AFRICA?????????????????????????????????????????????
<Scooma> kicl sam2
<Scooma> kick sam2
<Sam2> SCOOMA R U FROM AFRICA?
<jumbers> I'm from Africa
<Myrtti> !attitude | Sam2
<ubottu> Sam2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<new-tu> scooma: did so - same errors
<Myrtti> Sam2: behave, please
<Gary> Sam2: this is a main support channel, not a chat channel
<Sam2> JUMBERS U WANT TO PRIVATE CHAT???
<Scooma> new-tu,  can you paste me the error message? (if it's a one-liner)
<jumbers> Sam2: No.
<jumbers> Moron
<new-tu> scooma:  more than one line
<Scooma> sam2 wants some africa
<jumbers> So anyway, does anybody know what would cause random slowdowns of my package downloads?
<Scooma> new-tu, okay gimme the first line then... like "warning: .... " or "error:...."  i can find the rest in the install script
<Scooma> jumbers, your ISP hates you?
<new-tu> scooma: sent by private msg to u
<Scooma> jumbers, have you selected a close mirror for your updates?
<jumbers> Scooma: College dorm network. Other things don't seem to do this, only package updates really
<jumbers> Scooma: It's not only Ubuntu repos. I'm having the exact same problem with third party ones also
<Med1a> hey ,,, i want connect to ubuntu from windows via remote desktop ?????
<Scooma> new-tu, okay priv msg me the dri.log file.... to see it, cat dri.log
<quibbler> jumbers, maybe sever is busy ..try another
<Med1a> hey ,,, i want connect to ubuntu from windows via remote desktop ?????
<Scooma> jumbers, does your college run a mirror?
<Myrtti> !patience | Med1a
<lukketto> med1a: rdesktop
<ubottu> Med1a: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jumbers> quibbler: It happens on several different servers. Plus I doubt the xbmc server is that overloaded that it goes at 3KB/s
<jumbers> Scooma: Not that I know of
<Scooma> jumbers, check the mirrors list to see if your uni is in it
<aj_> alt+ f1 opens up application menu...how to set keyboard shortcut for shutdown menu...????/
<Scooma> medla install tight-vnc on your windows machine and use that
<jumbers> Scooma: Nope, they don't
<Med1a> what about UltraVNC ??
<new-tu> scooma: msg sent
<Silberling> I'm having trouble with an Intel SDS2 MainBoard + Intel Gbit Coppercable + Adaptec 2610SA SATA RAID. Both PCIX Devices run extremely slow and i don't know why.
<geirha> aj_: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<sexcopter1> hi, anyone know a way to change the background colour/image of a pidgin irc chat window?
<Scooma> new-tu, yeah you look like you're out of luck there mate
<geirha> aj_: It's probably set to ctrl+alt+del by default
<aj_> geirha_ : but there is no option for 'shutdown'
<Scooma> new-tu, the installer cannot figure out which "back-end" to compile for... ummm
<new-tu> scooma: wat is wrong
<geirha> aj_: Look for logout
<aj_> that is for log out
<aj_> yes
<jumbers> Scooma: I'm wondering if the school is throttling my bandwidth
<Myrtti> sexcopter1: I don't think that's possible...
<new-tu> scooma: any way to inform it?
<Scooma> new-tu, it looks like the installer is confused. it wants files from two different architecture back-ends to compile
<Scooma> new-tu, do this instead. go to on the menu bar (System - > administration -> hardware drivers)
<Scooma> jumbers, probably
<Scooma> jumbers, do you have another NIC?
<new-tu> scooma: going there now
<jumbers> Scooma: I'm running behind a router. I was considering changing my MAC address
<Scooma> jumbers, maybe swap your network card for someone else's
<Scooma> jumbers, shared router?
<jumbers> Scooma: My own personal router
<Anub|s> ubuntu just broke on me, the desktop/gui/icons are all black or they disappear when I mouse over them
<Scooma> jumbers, probably
<jumbers> Scooma: I'm gonna change it and see what happens
<Scooma> jumbers, prob it's a mac on your machine more than likely... or both
<Scooma> *a mac=the mac
<Scooma> new-tu, do you see entries in there?
<Anub|s> I'm back in windows so I can solve the problem :P
<new-tu> scooma no
<Scooma> jumbers, change both at the same time when you're disconnected from the network
<jumbers> Scooma: Gah. Changed it and no luck
<jigp> hello guys how to install Sun xVM VirtualBox with usb support?
<Kartagis> i am trying to umount the samba shares at poweroff. I found a script for it and wrote it in /etc/init.d/ then I made a symbolic link with ln -s ../init.d/umountsmb K15umountsmb in /etc/rc2.d/ but it doesn't seem to work. how come?
<ziroday> jigp: I believe you need to install the closed source version
<Med1a> any one tell me what the diffrent with Ubuntu and KUbuntu ??
<sebsebseb> jigp: get the binary from their website http://www.virtualbox.org
<sebsebseb> Med1a: Ubuntu is based on Gnome,  and Kubuntu uses KDE
<jigp> sebsebseb ziroday : yes I have it. desktop 8.04 gnome. virtualbox-2.1_2.1.4-42893_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb ... but the problem is  http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotu.png
<Scooma> new-tu, do this in the terminal:    sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<jigp> sebsebseb ziroday : I already re downloaded the .deb
<jigp> sebsebseb ziroday : but same thing
<ziroday> jigp: it says installation finished...
<Kartagis> I can tell it didn't work because I am logging the output and the log is nowhere to be found.
<ziroday> jigp: ah woops
<jigp> sebsebseb ziroday : its finished but look at the error
<new-tu> scooma doing so
<ziroday> jigp: you need to remove the virtualbox-ose package, its conflicting
<jigp> ziroday: done removing.i already restarted the ubuntu
<jigp> same thiing
<ziroday> jigp: as well as virtualbox-ose-modules?
<Anub|s> this must be a common problem, ubuntu losing total functionality
<Duddle> hello everybody! I'm using the default CPU frequency scaling monitor in Ubuntu 8.10. Ubuntu correctly recognized some available frequencies, but I would like to have it not go to the highest level (cpu heats too quickly, gotta dust it off sometime soon). the list with the available frequencies is read only, can I set these somewhere else?
<jigp> ziroday: this is how I removed sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox-ose; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<new-tu> scooma: eror msgd to u
<ziroday> jigp: try doing sudo apt-get remove --purge virtualbox-ose-modules*
<Scooma> new-tu, i have to go sorry... but i do have this link for you. it should fix that for you
<xukun> I have a feeling that my tv is getting audio signal from dvi-hdmi cabel becouse it's saying "Unsupported Audio Signal check your output device"
<Scooma> new-tu     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324379&highlight=installing+intel+extreme+graphics+on+linux
<xukun> Is that even possible?
<ziroday> Duddle: you can set it to stay at a lower frequency with the CPU applet
<Scooma> new-tu, good luck
<ziroday> xukun: hdmi contains the audio feed as well as the video feed
<Duddle> ziroday: yes, but I would still like it to be somewhat dynamic
<Anub|s> how do I get my desktop back?
<naymyowin> hi
<ziroday> Duddle: well then you could set it to conservative or powersave
<naymyowin> how to enable modem on toshiba L300
<ziroday> Anub|s: you will need to be more specific :)
<naymyowin> ??
<naymyowin> i never get dialup networking on my laptop L300
<Duddle> ziroday: but then it will still go to the highest value on too much stress
<Kartagis> Anub|s, you need to install ubuntu-desktop maybe?
<Anub|s> ziroday: I login, put in my password, the background image loads and then where everything else should be, I either see a few multi colored lines or mouse over it and it disappears, if I click on something, dark matter shows up on my screen where the window would be
<limer> I piped the output of a command into nano and I'm unable to get out using ^c ^x etc.  anyone know what I can do to kill it?
<ziroday> Anub|s: sounds nasty, have you tried with a new user?
<Anub|s> ziroday: no but I had just added one
<ziroday> Anub|s: well can you try with a new user please
<geirha> kill nano or the command you piped to it, from another terminal
<limer> geirha, how can I do this via putty?
<geirha> limer: Open another putty-session
<jigp> ziroday : do I need to restart?done installing
<xukun> ziroday, thanks for the feedback. But I,m using dvi to hdmi cabel and the tv is thinking it's gettign audio signal. I thought that is the case if both sides of the cabel are hdmi
<ziroday> jigp: err uninstalling or installing?
<ziroday> xukun: ah, don't know about that sorry
<jigp> ziroday: done intalling
<jigp> ziroday: done installing
<ziroday> jigp: yeah, restart would be best
<Duddle_> hello everybody! I'm using the default CPU frequency scaling monitor in Ubuntu 8.10. Ubuntu correctly recognized some available frequencies, but I would like to have it not go to the highest level (cpu heats too quickly, gotta dust it off sometime soon). the file with the available frequencies is read only, can I set these somewhere else?
<jigp> ziroday : thanks for the reply.rebooting it now
<limer> geirha, thank you.  so simple, yet so effective :)
<xukun> can I tell the video card only to send a video signal to the tv and no audio?
<Duddle> oops, I just recognized, that "Ubuntu Servers" = freenode -_-
<SixtyFold> hehe Duddle
<KyleGP> I need some help with virtualbox, its only showing in a small window
<KyleGP> even when I run in fullscreen
<ziroday> KyleGP: you need to set the resolution of the VM higher, also you'll probably get better answers in #vbox
<KyleGP> how do i change the res?
<ziroday> KyleGP: you're running ubuntu in the VM?
<KyleGP> Nope, Im in ubuntu running the windows vista setup
<KyleGP> through virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: for what reason do you need vista in a VM?
<ziroday> KyleGP: well then you need to ask ##windows how to increase your resolution size
<DigitalKiwi> to play games ofc
<vanksi> using encrypted lvm on 8.10, is it possible to change the promtp text on boot to something else more obscure from "Enter the key to unlock volume...."?
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: they run pretty badly compared to native.
<KyleGP> because I need to run windows programs that dont work with wine
<KyleGP> and I want to try out the performance under virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: remember to run it seamless, thats good fun
<KyleGP> what does that mean?
<D00NGi4> Hi all, what would be the best way to get support for the ATI proprietary driver (FGLRX) with a video tearing issue over HDMI with the new 780 chipset?
<xukun> does anybody advice me a good video card with hdmi not one with dvi?
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSZHrjjcv6c
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: pretty much sums it up
<jigp> ziroday : how to delete the existing files that I've installed in old version of virtualbox ose?it seems that they are still there
<KyleGP> ok ill take a look now
<KyleGP> also, i havnt installed vista yet, its only the setup im talking about thats windowed
<ziroday> jigp: well you could just rm the files
<KyleGP> and if i view fullscreen it doesnt stretch it or anything, its just a smaller window in the centre of the screen
<jigp> ziroday: im not a programmer dude :(
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: the files for your old vboxes will be in ~/.Virtualbox
<jigp> ActionParsnip1 : thanks
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: I'm not a programmer either
<naymyowin> hi
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | naymyowin
<jigp> ~$ cd ~/.Virtualbox
<jigp> bash: cd: /home/jigp/.Virtualbox: No such file or directory
<ubottu> naymyowin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<naymyowin> how to enable modem on my toshiba satellite L300?
<KyleGP> ah yes
<KyleGP> I know this
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: try: cd ~/; ls -a
<KyleGP> Ive played around with microsoft VM software and have done this too lol
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: its massive bloat but looks cleaner
<KyleGP> Well Im learning alot about ubuntu, because I got sick of windows.
<Boohbah> naymyowin: find out what hardware you have using lspci, then find out what module is used to support that hardware and install it
<dsre> how do i turn desktop ubuntu into server ubuntu?
<KyleGP> and even if I have to run windows, Id like to do it under linux :D
<KyleGP> lol
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: sick of what exactly?
<Boohbah> dsre: install some daemons?
<daftykins> i got sick of windows too
<ziroday> jigp: do sudo updatedb && mlocate vboxdrv.ko
<daftykins> it's just too easy
<daftykins> and becoming so un-necessary bloated
<KyleGP> Stability being terrible,memory hog
<daftykins> install vista and the latest msn messenger, you'll run to Linux almost immediately
<Myrtti> hey folks, welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: and running vista in a virtual box as well as linux isnt a huge memory hog?
<daftykins> but you're in the wrong channel Myrtti ! :)
<KyleGP> agreed
<Kartagis> i am trying to umount the samba shares at poweroff. I found a script for it and wrote it in /etc/init.d/ then I made a symbolic link with ln -s ../init.d/umountsmb K15umountsmb in /etc/rc2.d/ but it doesn't seem to work. how come?
<KyleGP> well
<KyleGP> yeah i guess it will be lol
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: you're shooting yourself in the foot using vbox
<KyleGP> well
<KyleGP> right now, im tripple booting
<KyleGP> XP, Vista and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: so your rant about memory hog isnt cured by linux, in fact its making it worse
<KyleGP> but If I can run what I need to all inside ubuntu without it being too slow then I would
<dsre> how do i turn desktop ubuntu into server ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: why did you install server if you wanted a desktop system?
<ziroday> dsre: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-deskop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<dsre> action i have desktop and i want server
<dsre> ActionParsnip1,  i have desktop and i want server
<ziroday> ActionParsnip1: you got it the wrong way around :)
<daftykins> nn all
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: unless you have a 32bit chip and more than 4Gb ram you arent going to see any difference hardly
<jigp> ActionParsnip1,  ziroday: where do you guys get this commands? whew its very weird command....
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: logic for me
<ziroday> jigp: which command are you referring to?
<dsre> action, so there's no point in switching?
<dsre> ActionParsnip1, , so there's no point in switching?
<KyleGP> Also I want to know if i understand this correctly. Metacity is the window manager for ubuntu. Then there is GTK which is the compiz window dec, and emerald, another window dec.
<jigp> sudo updatedb && mlocate vboxdrv.ko cd ~/; ls -a ~/.Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: no, for a normal user with a standard pc, not really
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: this is why I ask, what do you hope to gain?
<ziroday> jigp: you learn them over time, did the first command output anything?
<dsre> ActionParsnip1, im going to be running a server
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: what spec is the server?
<jigp> ziroday : /home/jigp/.Virtualbox - couldn't find command. I type it in the home folder at Places
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: and what will the server be hosting
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: run: cd ~/; ls -a
<dsre> what do you mean what spec ActionParsnip1
<jigp> ziroday sudo updatedb && mlocate vboxdrv.ko this one works
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: read the screen, one folder will be clearly for your virtualboxes
<ziroday> KyleGP: metacity and compiz are window managers. emerald is a window decorator (note emerald is buggy and unmaintained)
<jigp> ActionParsnip1 : yeah I saw lots of files cd ~/; ls -a
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: cpu type, speed and ram quantuty
<ziroday> jigp: sure, but what did it output?
<jigp> ActionParsnip1 : but how to delete?
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: if you want to completely remove all virtualboxes and config run: rm -rf <folder to delete here>
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: then you will have no vboxes or settings for vbox
<jigp> ziroday : sudo updatedb && mlocate vboxdrv.ko [sudo] password for jigp:  /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-386/misc/vboxdrv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko /limodules/2.6.24-23-rt/misc/vboxdrv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-server/misc/vboxdrv.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko /usr/src/modules/virtualbox-ose/.vboxdrv.ko.cmd /usr/src/modules virtualbox-ose/vboxdrv.ko
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: server can help 32bit CPUs use more ram with PAE, but otherwise its the same OS with no X server by default
<KyleGP> what are some other window decorators? what do you use?
<jigp> ActionParsnip1: does my sun box deleted too?
<ziroday> jigp: right, well do rm /path/to/vboxdrv.ko for each of those line
<Kartagis> hello
<r3dux> hi
<Kartagis> i am trying to umount the samba shares at poweroff. I found a script for it and wrote it in /etc/init.d/ then I made a symbolic link with ln -s ../init.d/umountsmb K15umountsmb in /etc/rc2.d/ but it doesn't seem to work. how come?
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: yes as they are stored in the same folder
<ziroday> KyleGP: metacity is really the only window decorator out there/
<dsre> ActionParsnip1, whats pae?
<naymyowin> Boohbah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127109/
<jigp> $ rm /path/to/vboxdrv.ko
<jigp> rm: cannot remove `/path/to/vboxdrv.ko': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<r3dux> Kartagis, do you need to unmount samba shares? It's just a network connection.. surely it just terminates the connection when you power down?
<Kartagis> r3dux, when I poweroff, it waits soooo long
<ActionParsnip1> dsre: you sound like you have zero reason to install server, you are unclear about what it actually give a user, you'd be better suited to running the desktop system. It can run exactly the same services and apps
<KyleGP> Im confused....lol I thought metacity was a window manager
<r3dux> Kart - wow, odd - my NAS (mounted via samba) doesn't give a damn....
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: it is
<KyleGP> <ziroday> KyleGP: metacity is really the only window decorator out there/
<Seper> KyleGP: There are a lot of other window managers available, but they can be a ass to setup. Metacity and Gnome are developed very closely together making them work as just about the best combo
<ziroday> KyleGP: metacity is both :)
<KyleGP> ahhh
<KyleGP> I see
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: its the window manager for gnome
<KyleGP> lol
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: by default
<ziroday> KyleGP: I believe the decorator part is called gtk-decorator
<SkyNetMaster> ins there any make channel? I need help setting make environment and have some issues
<KyleGP> So for example, if I go into appearance under ubuntu and change stuff there, thats metacitys work?
<r3dux> KyleGP, KWin is the KDE one.
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: yes
<KyleGP> Ahhh
<Knysliux001> hello :)
<KyleGP> cool =)
<KyleGP> and you can use GTK themes with metacity?
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: you can run a different window manager but with the same apps, like xfce
<KyleGP> correct?
<Kartagis> r3dux, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: sure
<Seper> KyleGP: yes
<r3dux> Kartagis, what do you have connected?
<Kartagis> r3dux, 3 samba shares
<KyleGP> okay, and whats a window manager do exactly? Im using compiz window manager, does that just mean I can have all the extra effects and stuff?
<r3dux> Kartagis, if you don't have any samba shares does it close down real quick?
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: you can also boot into kde and kwin will be the window manager, but the apps will still act the same and be laid out the same, they will just be generated by kwin
<Kartagis> r3dux, yes
<r3dux> -have +mount
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: compiz replaces metacity (hence compiz --replace)
<r3dux> Hmm... is your samba connection configured properly?
<KyleGP> okay, well Im using Emerald as the window decorator, only because emerald is capable of transparency
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: it draws each app window in its own space then uses 3d grooviness to make them appear 3d
<r3dux> Kartagis, I'd try with each share separately, see if it's just one of the samba connections that's glitching
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: emerald is a window decorator, the top bar of each window
<Kartagis> r3dux, //campus01/mtozses	/mnt/t		smbfs	credentials=/root/.campus01	0	1 / //suimage/backup	/mnt/backup	smbfs	credentials=/root/.suimage	0	1 / //suimage/image        	/mnt/image	smbfs	credentials=/root/.suimage      0       1
<KyleGP> and then what about the top control bar? is that metacity?
<Seper> KyleGP: I believe- Window Manager controls window functions and menus. Gnome controls the desktop.
<jigp> ActionParsnip1: ziroday:  is there a way to just use folders or view folders to delete the files?
<Seper> KyleGP: That stated in simplest terrms
<ziroday> jigp: yep, with sudo nautilus
<KyleGP> and the top control bar is part of the desktop so it has nothing to do with the window manager/themer?
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip1> jigp: use gksudo for nautilus, its a gui app
<ziroday> ActionParsnip1: my bad :P
<rage> Mmmm, I just noted something about Gnome Power Manager, when I plug my laptop in it says it is running on AC power.
<rage> However it is not in this particular case,
<ActionParsnip1> ziroday: np man, you pick me up too. thats teamwork :D
<r3dux> Kartagis, Not specifing uid and gid? Odd... Can I have:
<rage> It is running off a larger lead acid battery using a 12V DC->DC adapter
<jigp> ziroday : what's the use of this>? rm /path/to/vboxdrv.ko why I need to delete this?
<r3dux> /192.168.1.100/Share /mnt/NAS smbfs username=r3dux,password=MyPasswordHere,uid=500,gid=500 0 0
<rage> Should be updated to say it is running on external power
<r3dux> -can... "I have.." the above
<Seper> KyleGP: Some window managers have much much more functionality, some have very much less. So there is no clear line between WinManager and DesktopEnvironment
<jigp> ziroday : so I cannot use my existing files that I've installed esp os that I've installed?I cannot open them in this new sun box virtual?
<ActionParsnip1> rage: ideally, maybe theres a service you can restart
<KyleGP> Is GTK the window decorator for metacity but can also be used with compiz? Im still a bit confused on what GTK is... (sorry for being a noob)
<Kartagis> r3dux, does that effect things?
<Seper> KyleGP: GTK is a graphical interface library.
<alap> hi, i am using hardy 8.10 on my laptop and getting error while compiling kernel. the error is E:unable to find source package for linux-ubuntu-module-2.6.27-11-generic. can any one tell me how and from where to download this package. i am referring instructions given at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kernel/compile
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: GTK = Gimp ToolKit
<KyleGP> so its basically just an extention...like...a pakage of images that you can use with compiz...metacity...?
<cjae> ok I have two seagate freeagent external hardrives and have used ntfsprogs to rename them (much easier to tell apart) how come they come up as freeagents in my bios?
<r3dux> Kartargis, I'd guess yes, even though I've specifying 500, the user as set up on the NAS interface is 700 which over-rides it... try using my format for connection, ya never know..
<r3dux> "i'm"
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: bios doesnt read the names, bios can only read what the firmware says
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: the names you gave are read by higher level OSes like Linux or windows
<ActionParsnip1> KyleGP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<AZBigK> hello
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: wasn't aware the the firmware had labels as well thank you
<naymyowin> Boohbah: what do i do?
<Kartagis> when I poweroff, what runlevel does the system go into?
<AZBigK> i wonder if i am in the right channel
<Knysliux001> Hi, can you help me. When I enable compiz, all QT based applications shows menus like this http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3640/qtmenus.png
<Knysliux001> As you can see no fonts visible
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: when you boot and the devices are detected, those are the things read from the IDE of each hard drive
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: you can't modify that
<Kartagis> AZBigK, you never know unless you ask
<KyleGP> also im in xchat, might I ask how you highlight my name when you reply to me? lol
<ActionParsnip1> Knysliux001: i'd head into #compiz for support
<r3dux> Kartagis, um, none? I don't think it "drops down" from 5...
<r3dux> or 7
<ActionParsnip1> Knysliux001: compiz breaks tinigs good, its not worth it imho
<Knysliux001> ActionParsnip1: thanks for advice ;)
<AZBigK> i would like to build a ubuntu with my customized apps
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: I guess it is just like normal IDES coming up in the bios as master or slaves and such
<linnuxxy> I've installed ubuntu 8.10 from liveCD... and then apted install kubuntu-desktop... the problem is I have blue booting screening of kubuntu know... how return back to the orginal brown booting progress bar of ubuntu?
<AZBigK> is there any specific tutorial out there?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: SATA drives have IDE too
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: IDE == integrated Drive Electronics
<r3dux> AZBigK, there's an app that does exactly that - stores the config of ubuntu.... I can't think of the name of it though!!! =/ Lemme google...
<Kartagis> KyleGP, Settings > Preferences > Alerts
<sd32> is  there a text to speech application for gnome or do i have to use kttsd?
<ActionParsnip1> cjae: I think you mean PATA
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: I meant to say it another way you know what I mean though
<KyleGP> I dont have that option
<KyleGP> wait
<r3dux> AZBigK, this isn't the app - but same result >>> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-restore-all-installed-packages-in.html
<KyleGP> found it lolol
<xtor_> I cannt seem to play audio in my quictime movies, any suggestions?
<dronix> is it only on quictime?
<AZBigK> will a customized kernel for specific laptop make it boot and run faster?
<KyleGP> ah but I mean how do I make it highlight your name
<KyleGP> like
<KyleGP> every reply i get from you guys has my name in front, then your reply
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: i do, but I always pick people up when they say IDE
<KyleGP> and its in red
<cjae> ActionParsnip1: yes I know about the confusing IDE/PATA/SATA/ATAPI naming convention and rules
<Seper> Kartagis: Run level 0 I believe. Trying to confirm
<r3dux> AZBigK, the app is called APTonCD
<xtor_> only on quicktime? Yes--everything else plays and sounds perfect, dronix
<Kartagis> KyleGP, check the appropriate boxes
<cjae> ActionParsnip tired
<dronix> xtor_: let me try myself and see if I have any trouble before I tell u
<Athenon> looks like bind works fine, but i have a little error in syslog: http://pastebin.com/m20479eb4
<linnuxxy> this will solve it sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<linnuxxy> bye
<KyleGP> these boxes dont answer the question? Are you personal messaging me?
<dronix> xtor_: what version r u using?
<cjae> ActionParsnip I think I must have just blocked the idea of the firmware being read because it USB, don't ask me why
<Seper> Kartagis: You want to know for poweroff only, and not reboot?
<Kartagis> Seper, both
<xtor_> I have the latest VLC and Real Player(helix) 11
<dronix> xtor_: whats you ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip2> xtor_: tried mplayer?
<Seper> Kartagis: Your run levels are specified in /etc/rc*
<cjae> why is it so hard for a gui front end to be made for mplayer?
<xtor_> mplayer aka totem? Yeah
<xtor_> tried real player, vlc, mplayer...they all FAIL
<beli> xtor_: its not a player issue...
<xtor_> Maybe I should download quicktime from apple
<Kartagis> Seper, I know, but I don't know what is poweroff and reboot
<celeritas> it's pretty common when it's a borked file
<dronix> xtor_: try this: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Seper> Kartagis: The folders that have lots of links that start with K are shutdown folders
<xtor_> Real player told me that it could not run it
<beli> xtor_: its a codec issue...
<xtor_> dronix, quicktime is apple not ms
<Seper> Kartagis: On a normal system, I believe they are 0 and 6
<beli> xtor_: but qt is native for w32
<xtor_> of course its a codec issue..Im just shocked vlc doesnt have the codects
<dronix> xtor_: doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip2> xtor_: get the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs or w64codecs
<Seper> Kartagis: K is for Kill, S is for Start
<spaarkplug> hi,.. can somebody spare one minute with me. I have a question. Thanks SO much. I'm from San Diego,CA. thanks.
<ActionParsnip2> !ask | spaarkplug
<ubottu> spaarkplug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jigp> ziroday : can I use the os that I've installed in virtualbox ose?
<spaarkplug> oh,.. ok. kewl.
<Seper> Kartagis: This info used to be kept in /etc/inittab, but I think Ubuntu uses upstart now. I'm unfamiliar with how upstart operates. :\
<plouffe> is there a command to directly find out the location of an executable for a given command name? (without searching directories)
<gooody> need help with audio
<ActionParsnip2> plouffe: which <command>. E.g.  which gedit
<dronix> goody: whats up?
<ActionParsnip2> gooody: can you be specific
<plouffe> thanks ActionParsnip
<spaarkplug> Well,.. this is the question. How can i kill network manager from starting each time? I want to setup a DHCP3 server on my machine?
<celeritas> Seper: Kartagis: upstart is pretty much dropin replacement for SysV init
<ActionParsnip2> haha my home pc got bored
<Seper> Kartagis: rc1, should be single user mode system
<gooody> audio works after a couple of days after installation but now i don't have any audio.
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, lol
<ActionParsnip2> !bum | spaarkplug
<ubottu> spaarkplug: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip2> spaarkplug: i persnally uninstall it. i hate it
<Kartagis> damn! update-rc.d umountsmb adds S?? too, which I don't need
<Kartagis> can I just delete them
<Kartagis> ?
<dronix> goody: is that including system audio?
<mahin> test
<r3dux> Kartagis, I'm watching this w/ interest... hope you sort it :)
<celeritas> Kartagis: update-rc.d
<spaarkplug> thats what i was about to do? but I thought I may need the package, and didnt want to uninstall it,.. but i cant find in in /etc/init.d ,.. I dont know where ubuntu has kept the services.
<gooody> dronix: yup. can't hear any audio during login.
<mahin> i'm new in this platform
<Kartagis> r3dux, can I just delete S?? ?
<Seper> Kartagis: Yeah, but generally you should use the tool celeritas said
<dronix> goody: seems like your audio driver got messed up in the update
<spaarkplug> anyways... thanks ActionParsnip2
<ActionParsnip2> mahin: everyone is at some point
<Kartagis> Seper, it added the S?? too, which I don't need
<celeritas> update-rc.d apache2 remove, for instance
<dronix> goody: what is your system info?
<gooody> ﻿dronix: using ubuntu hardy.
<celeritas> Kartagis: the rcS?
<mahin> ubunto is easy
<dronix> gooody: hardware
<jigp> ziroday : /home/jigp/ I cannot see folders like ./ thing
<Kartagis> celeritas, yes
<Kartagis> brb, to try it
<celeritas> Kartagis: fairly sure that's pretty important, documentation in Debian at least says it calls /etc/rcS.d stuffs
<dronix> gooody: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Seper> celeritas: I guess he was in a hurry :)
<celeritas> Seper: huh?
<Seper> celeritas: He left
<gooody> ﻿dronix: thanks. i'll this 1.
<celeritas> Seper: dodged off, hope he backed that up
<r3dux> Anyone had much luck w/ 3D accel in Virtualbox (64 bit linux host, 64 bit Windows 7 beta guest)?
<r3dux> I've got sound working after installing some realtek drivers in the vm... but accel is a no-go...
<celeritas> r3dux: i'm not aware that the 3d accel supports DirectX
<Seper> celeritas: eh, if he knows what runlevels are, I figure he's probably ahead of the curve. But yeah, let's hope i'm right. :)
<r3dux> It has a DX <--> OGL translation layer in VirtualBox 2.1.4, but I think it's a bit fussy
<sixnonep> Need to know how to become root: etc/privoxy/config
<r3dux> OR ---- I'm wrong, and it only has a GL layer... Hmm... so aero might not work but an OGL app might? Will have to look into it.
<ActionParsnip2> !root | sixnonep
<ubottu> sixnonep: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xtor_> video/X-RN-QT-RAWAU
<xtor_> audio/X-RN-QT-RAWAU
<celeritas> r3dux: have you ever tested glxinfo on a Linux vm?
<xtor_> These are what real player tells me are required
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: you can run: sudo -i   to use interactive sudo
<r3dux> celeritas, I've only installed windows as a guest OS, so no...
<Wicked0ne> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Kartagis> r3dux, no luck
<das__> joni
<r3dux> Kart - Dang =/
<celeritas> r3dux: well make sure the opengl acceleration is working in a Linux VM first, if not then it's probably a VirtualBox bug
<sixnonep> Need to know how to become root: etc/privoxy/config I know the bloody PW.
<Seper> sixnonep: sudo su
<Seper> sixnonep: sudo su -
<sixnonep> yes
<spaarkplug> hi all,... how do i join a new network? I only know the name of the irc network and the channel. I want to join from the command line.
<sixnonep> I realise this
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: there is no password and the root account is disabled
<xtor_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494186  <--- Unresolved quicktime issue :(
<Kartagis> r3dux, http://pastebin.com/f1c6ffdf8 is the script
<r3dux> Kart - what exactly are you connecting to? Could be setup on samba side not linux side?? I'd still try each one separately to see if ONE of them is dodgy..
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: its not needed as you can do ANYTHING root can do with sudo / gksudo
<edmondscommerce> hi all - anyone know an easy way to get my current ram clock speed without opening up the case or powering down and checking the bios ?
<spaarkplug> HELP !!how do i join a new network? I only know the name of the irc network and the channel. I want to join from the command line.
<Seper> sixnonep: sudo nano etc/privoxy/config
<celeritas> ActionParsnip2: besides recover if sudoers gets corrupted :P
<Kartagis> sorry
<spaarkplug> edmondscommerce : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip2> edmondscommerce: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-333204.html
<Seper> sixnonep: Joining another network is client dependent.
<ActionParsnip2> celeritas: you can boot to root recovery console for that
<Kartagis> r3dux, I get CIFS: VFS: server not responding
<Seper> sixnonep: /join #channel  will allow you to join another channel
<spaarkplug> edmondscommerce: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: if you want to edit a file that is not your username's you can use: gksudo gedit /file/to/edit
<sigma_za> what is the default pdf reader in ubuntu called?
<r3dux> Kartagis, have you tried NOT unmounting the samba shares?
<celeritas> ActionParsnip2: true
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: or sudo nano /file/to/edit
<r3dux> sigma_za, "document reader"
<spaarkplug> ActionParsnip2: HELP !!how do i join a new network?  I am new to irc xchat client. I only know the name of the irc network and the channel. I want to join from the command line.
<ActionParsnip2> !pdf | sigma_za
<ubottu> sigma_za: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Kartagis> r3dux, yes, that's why I am trying to
<r3dux> sigma_za, "document VIEWER" -- sorry
<edmondscommerce> ActionParsnip2: thanks - FYI anyone else the command is sudo lshw :-)
<ActionParsnip2> spaarkplug: not sure, try asking the room
<r3dux> (evince)
<ActionParsnip2> edmondscommerce: nice :D
<r3dux> sigma_za, evince =) [christ! Got there in the end..]
<spaarkplug> HELP ANYBODY !!how do i join a new network?  I am new to irc xchat client. I only know the name of the irc network and the channel. I want to join from the command line.
<r3dux> spaarkplug,  "/join #<name of room>
<sigma_za> ok thanks and does anyone know of a oss program i can use to attach attachments to a pdf file?
<spaarkplug> r3dux: thanks so much.
<r3dux> spaarkplug, as there is only the ubuntu chan on ubuntu irc you'll need to connect to another network in xchat or wtevr you're using first.
<bazhang> spaarkplug, you dont join from the command line; use an irc client
<r3dux> XChat | Network List...
<spaarkplug> bazhang: got it. thanks.
<celeritas> sigma_za: you mean, you want a PDF editor?
<ActionParsnip2> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<AdvoWork> hi there, running ubuntu, plugged a monitor in yesterday, it picked up the resolution fine, but today when ive turned it on, its basically not picked up the monitor and only listing 2 resoltions. any ideas please?
<sigma_za> no i have a pdf file created via openoffice and need to attach a few files to it - will pdfedit do that?
<alap> hi, i am using hardy 8.10 on my laptop and getting error while compiling kernel. the error is E:unable to find source package for linux-ubuntu-module-2.6.27-11-generic. can any one tell me how and from where to download this package. i am referring instructions given at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/kernel/compile
<ActionParsnip2> AdvoWork: what video card? lspci | grep -i vga
<celeritas> sigma_za: pdf file created via openoffice? why not just add what you want to the ODF?
<ActionParsnip2> sigma_za: try it is all i can say
<sigma_za> its a scanned image of my transcripts - the pdf converter does not handle those images well
<ActionParsnip2> alap: sudo apt-get update  first
<spaarkplug> Does anybody know how to find IP address of somebody on yahoo messenger?
<ActionParsnip2> spaarkplug: pm me
<balrog__> im sshed into a machine and im forwarding X.  how do i launch the program in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<celeritas> spaarkplug: initialize a direct connection like video or voice and listen with ngrep?
<balrog__> nm
<celeritas> How can I set xdmcp to only listen to connections on specific IPs? Notably, I want to use my own computer from computer lab.
<celeritas> sigma_za: btw, what do you want to attach? by "attach", do you mean "inline"?
<longsleep> anyone knows why uuidd should ever listen on port 80? uuidd   14768  libuuid    4u  IPv4 37651424       TCP localhost:www (LISTEN) ?
<sigma_za> celeritas: the thing is i attached the files with a freeware program in windows - adobe reader see's them but okular does not - by attach I mean attach the file like you would attach a file to a email
<celeritas> sigma_za: were you able to get the attached stuff? I see no reason to attach a file to a PDF
<vadi01_> anyone who has installed ubuntu on a samsung laptop?
<vadi01_> having problems with the shortcut keys
<dronix> who is samsung?
<vadi01_> samsung laptop r560
<sigma_za> celeritas: yeah but only adobe acrobat reader can see and open them. okular supports embedded files but does not see them
<dronix> vadi01_:64bit?
<tifrugonelpc> rc.abbaddon.net
<sigma_za> celeritas: i can't include the images in the pdf as the resolution will make them unreadable on some screens
<vadi01_> dronix: 32
<vadi01_> 32
<celeritas> sigma_za: so you want the raw image files in (unspecified format)
<dronix> vadi01_: whats your problem?
<vadi01_> 2 problems
<celeritas> sigma_za: if you can't include the images in the PDF, you can't really use PDF
<sigma_za> celeritas: nope they are jpegs
<vadi01_> 1. the shortcut key for adjusting brightness not working
<vadi01_> 2. webcam not working
<sigma_za> celeritas: i dont think you understand what I am trying to do
<vadi01_> webcan is inbuilt
<celeritas> sigma_za: you have a bunch of images. you're trying to add them to a PDF
<celeritas> sigma_za: right?
<vadi01_> any idea?
<sinan> anyone knows a tool i could use to cause a delay on packets going through the loopback adapter?
<ActionParsnip2> vadi01_: troubleshoot one at a time starting with most pressing
<ActionParsnip2> !webcam | vadi01_
<ubottu> vadi01_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sigma_za> celeritas: yeah - i can add them in the actual pdf but thats going to mess up the resolution, thats why i want them as attachments to the pdf rather
<dronix> vadi01_: sorry, I have no idea
<Seper> vadi01_: I have a different cam than you, but it has no driver to make it work under Linux.
<celeritas> sigma_za: why not just archive the pdf with the images?
<sigma_za> celeritas: you mean like put them all into a zip file?
<celeritas> sigma_za: or are you giving the paperwork to someone who has no conception of "directory" or "archive"
<celeritas> sigma_za: yes
<sigma_za> celeritas: yes thats a concern as well, hr people here are really thick
<Stylee> I got a GA-EX58-UD4P mother board, which has hardware raid, I configure it in BIOS and RAID BIOS, but when I try to install ubuntu, it see it as 2 scsi HDDs... any pointers?
<celeritas> sigma_za: so it absolutely has to be PDF?
<celeritas> sigma_za: and a single file?
<ActionParsnip2> !raid | Stylee
<ubottu> Stylee: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rabber> salve a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con l'installazione di un programma dandomi qualche dtritta?
<Kartagis> damn! I still have the problem
<Kartagis> !it | rabber
<ubottu> rabber: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sigma_za> well i guess if acrobat see's the attachment it should be fine as most recepients will be using it - i prefer a pdf because it can't be changed that easily and it retains layouts etc (something that usually gets messed up on normal documents)
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: thanks
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: it doesnt have hardware raid
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: it uses fakeraid
<Psuedo> G'Day
<Psuedo> I'm trying to batch install 84 unique packages. So I ran the command: sudo dpkg -i *.deb whilst I was in the directory which contained the packages. However, most of them didn't install correctly, because of dependencie problems. How do I install the dependencies in batch, along with the packages?
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: you mean my MB?
<celeritas> sigma_za: if it has to be viewed by acrobat, well then it has to be PDF. so you are saying that PDF has attachments? Besides just embedded images?
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: yes, the SATA controllers can do rid type abilities (even though raid0 isnt raid) but the raid will need to be configured in the OS
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: ubuntu can set this up
<ActionParsnip2> rid == raid*
<Seper> Psuedo: 1 sec
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: I see, thank you
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: if you had true raid you would boot to the raid bios and create a new array
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: so I did
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: and linux would then only see 1 drive but the rest is handled by a controller rather than some garbage that motherboard manufactures bodge on
<Phil_Ewert> Was würdet ihr empfehlen ? Thunderbird oder Evolution ?
<ActionParsnip2> !de | Phil_Ewert
<ubottu> Phil_Ewert: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Phil_Ewert> sorry!
<WhoCouldIbe> hi how do i remove the ubuntu option from the dual boot menu ? (I have tried Msconfig but its not there!)
<Psuedo> Seper: Okay!
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: so if linux doesn't recognize it as one drive, is a fake?
<Geek`N`Proud> WhoCouldIbe, which menu do you get?
<Geek`N`Proud> grub one or Windows one?
<WhoCouldIbe> the windows one
<Geek`N`Proud> For Windows, edit boot.ini
<Geek`N`Proud> run notepad as an administrator
<Geek`N`Proud> then File -> Open
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: yep, you need to configure the raid in the live environment then install to that
<Geek`N`Proud> then put in the filename box C:\boot.ini
<Geek`N`Proud> you should be able to remove it from that file
<Geek`N`Proud> ^^
<ActionParsnip2> Geek`N`Proud: you will need: attrib -r -a -s -h C:\boot.ini
<ActionParsnip2> Geek`N`Proud: its a heavily guarded file
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: thank you :)
<alap> ActionParsnip2, i did that and after that i am following the instructions i was getting error E:couldn't find package linux-kernek-devel so i asked here and got reply as for 8.10 you can proceed with next instruction but now as a result i am facing this problem
<balrog__> how would i go about getting the vga out on my thinkpad r60 to be recognized by ubuntu?
<cjae> why is vlc suck now
<naymyowin> hey
<naymyowin> how can i use my modem on toshiba L300
<naymyowin> ?
<naymyowin> ?
<ActionParsnip2> !kernal | alap
<FloodBot3> naymyowin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal
<naymyowin> i did
<naymyowin> bot u r bot
<spaarkplug> ubottu: Its spelled 'kernel'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip2> naymyowin: what line in lspci identifys the modem?
<cjae> when I open vlc (tv out nvidia) the controls for full screen are on my monitor
<ActionParsnip2> bah
<ActionParsnip2> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2: i told u already
<Seper> Psuedo: for i in *; do apt-get install ${test%.deb}; done
<Seper> Psuedo: for i in *; do sudo apt-get install ${test%.deb} -y; done
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2:http://paste.ubuntu.com/127109/
<Seper> Psuedo: for i in *; do sudo apt-get install ${i%.deb} -y; done
<Seper> Psuedo: That should do it.
<Psuedo> Seper: Confused...
<Seper> Psuedo: The last one
<Psuedo> I have all my files in \home\Debian_Packages
<ActionParsnip2> naymyowin: is it a usb modem?
<Seper> Psuedo: I modified it on the fly in the channel, sorry.
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2: it is builtin
<Seper> Psuedo: Running that in your directory should do the trick.
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2 : but i dont know if it is connected with USB internally or not
<vadi01_> have a project for network admins
<Psuedo> ok, I'll give it a go, thanks
<vadi01_> en.traffpro.ru
<spaarkplug> naymyowin: Is your wifi card connected to your usb ports? I do not see a PCI wifi card on your lspci output ??
<ActionParsnip2> naymyowin: does lsusb show it up?
<vadi01_> would love beta testers
<Psuedo> vadi01_: Explain more
<WhoCouldIbe> Geek'N'Proud - Its not working - Says that my computer doesnt have a boot.ini ?!?
<spaarkplug> naymyowin: Do lspci -v and then paste.
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2: i dont know brother
<ActionParsnip2> spaarkplug: its a modem we're after
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2 : all are builtin
<ActionParsnip2> naymyowin: ok can you pastebin the output of lsusb too
<naymyowin> ok
<spaarkplug> naymyowin: Are you connected to modem connected to your latop via ethernet
<Phil_Ewert> Hello, what would you recommend? Thunderbird or Evolution ?
<vadi01_> http://en.traffpro.ru/
<vadi01_> Pseuso: its actually a traffic control program
<Psuedo> ah
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127134/
<Psuedo> Seper: Syntax error with done
<ActionParsnip2> Phil_Ewert: i'd say thunderbird but i would also try both, see if there are features in either which you need more
<Psuedo> Took out done, dpkg interrupted error
<Seper> Psuedo: What exactly does it say?
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2: how do u think i should do?
<ActionParsnip2> naymyowin: ok are you talking about a dialup modem or a wireless device?
<vadi01_> Pseuso: included with a inbuilt firewall using iptables
<Phil_Ewert> ActionParsnip2 : thx. I guess Thunderbird is better for compatibility
<ActionParsnip2> Phil_Ewert: both are RFC compliant
<Phil_Ewert> yeah, I meant cross system availibility
<ActionParsnip2> Phil_Ewert: so compatibility is not a factor, both use the same email protocols
<spaarkplug> naymyowin: I dont see a usb modem attached to your laptops usb port.
<Phil_Ewert> yaeh thx a lot!
<alap> ActionParsnip2, yes its linux-kernel-devel
<ActionParsnip2> Phil_Ewert: well its running in linux, why does the fact that it runs in windows matter?
<Seper> Psuedo: Copy and paste it to the console.
<Seper> Psuedo: for i in *; do sudo apt-get install ${i%.deb} -y; done
<ActionParsnip2> Seper: why not just: sudo apt-get install *.deb
<Psuedo> http://nopaste.com/p/amk6we208
<Psuedo> Seper: http://nopaste.com/p/amk6we208
<aaron> hey guys this is my first day on ubuntu anyone have time to help?
<Phil_Ewert> ActionParsnip2 : because I have Parents and old people in my proximity. Doesn't Th. run on Mac as well ?
<Myrtti> aaron: ask
<spaarkplug> aaron: whats up!! we all are.
<ActionParsnip2> Phil_Ewert: well yes but if they've never used a mail client then you can use any
<blip-> abanto
<ActionParsnip2> Phil_Ewert: if they have used thunderbird and like it then that is the clear choice
<Roxanne> Hello, I currently have a system problem that I think was caused by Kubuntu pulling files from the wrong source when I changed the sources.list file to hack the network upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy to work
<Psuedo> ActionParsnip2: Okay, I'll give that a go
<Seper> ActionParsnip2: Because the package names that apt-get uses do not end with .deb
<Roxanne> and now I can't login so I downloaded the alternate CD
<ActionParsnip2> Seper: oops
<ActionParsnip2> Seper: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Roxanne> and it wont let me upgrade the system so that system integrity can be restored
<ActionParsnip2> Psuedo: see above
<aaron> whats a good way to make windows programs work on here? or is it even possible?
<Roxanne> is there any way to work around this and upgrade my system?
<Seper> ActionParsnip2: He needs a way to auto get deps too
<ActionParsnip2> !wine | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip2> Seper: when it fails run: sudo apt-get -f install and deps will be installed
<Seper> Psuedo: Your link is bad
<spaarkplug> aaron: which windows program are you trying to run in ubuntu ? Most dont as you know microsoft is proprietary,
<ActionParsnip2> Seper: and then the apps he dpkg'd
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: not ALL apps run
<ActionParsnip2> !appdb | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Roxanne> I have the alternate CD in now but there's no option to upgrade and the Alt-F2 command isn't prompting a text box to enter kdesudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade/"
<Seper> ActionParsnip2: perhaps
<Psuedo> Seper: Really?
<Roxanne> and when I used other boot options
<ActionParsnip2> Roxanne: replace /cdrom/ with wherever the cd is mounted to
<aaron> right now im just trying to get wow to run but im trying to get away from windows
<Seper> Psuedo: Try the link yourself
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: WoW runs awesome in wine
<Roxanne> bash shows that there is a Kernel Panic - not synching error
<Roxanne> syncing*
<tony403> anyone know how to make a shortcut to the desktop from the gnome menu?
<ActionParsnip2> Roxanne: try: sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<aaron> i installed wine but cant get anything to work
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<rasgan> hello
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: google is your friend
<Psuedo> Here is my dpkg --configure -a output: http://nopaste.com/p/a14OVIAlb
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: make sure you get wine from the wine repos
<rasgan> have anyone on this channel tv card pinnacle 7010ix?
<corinth> I need a c# compiler. What's in the repos?
<ActionParsnip2> !anyone | rasgan
<rasgan> please PM me - i need help
<ubottu> rasgan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aaron> repos?
<corinth> 8.10
<ActionParsnip2> !repo | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<spaarkplug> aaron: just do sudo apt-get install wine
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ActionParsnip2> spaarkplug: theres a later version on winehq's own repo
<aaron> ok just did that
<spaarkplug> aaron: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and add " http://www.winehq.org/download/deb <distribution name > to the bottom in that case.
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: the community docs will sow you how to install WoW
<spaarkplug> yup.
<endial> I heard that WoW will run slow if you use Wine is that true?
<jigp> hello I installed sun xVM VirtualBox and installed there xp. how to enable the usb ?
<aaron> ok thx ill try it
<jigp> ActionParsnip2: the intallation was successful. I enable usb but it cannot be detect
<ActionParsnip2> aaron: fyi, WoW gets one of the highest rankings on the appdb
<ikonia> jigp: virtual box release do not all support USB
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2:
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: what cant be detected?
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2: hey
<ikonia> jigp: there are different versions, one of them does not have usb support
<naymyowin> ActionParsnip2 : what i m supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip2> naymyowin: i asked you a question, you never replied
<platius> jigp; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB  you might look here
<jigp> ikonia ActionParsnip2 platius : I downloaded it here http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.1.4/virtualbox-2.1_2.1.4-42893_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb ...
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: you might need more than that if there are dependancies
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/18/install-virtualbox-21-in-ubuntu-810/
<jigp> ActionParsnip2:  im using 8.04 gnome
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: thats fine, the repo has a hardy too
<jigp> sorry got dc
<jigp> what is wrong with pidgin lols
<Seper> Psuedo: Get it resolved?
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: the repo has a hardy folder too so just change intrepid to hardy in your sources.list and it will install the same
<jigp> ActionParsnip2 : like this wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: that will add the key to your system to authenticate the packages
<jigp> ActionParsnip2 : so this is the first step right?
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: you also need to gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the repository to the bottom of the list and press enter at the end of the line
<jigp> ok ill type that. whew this is weird command.im not a programmer and im afraid
<jigp> ActionParsnip2 : I cannot type in terminal. the terminal looks gray
<jigp> gray color or is this black ?
<jigp> I cannot type anything
<endial> anyone know the dll files needed to run wow on wine by chance?
<jigp> even cntrl + alt T
<Acedip> anyone familiar with playing counter strike on ubuntu
<Acedip> ??
<jigp> W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE
<ikonia> jigp: contact that repo owner
<ikonia> jigp: get the public key, that's not an ubuntu repo
<jigp> I don't know the owner
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: then change the colouring of the terminal
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: or install tilda
<balrog__> how do i stop X from starting?  im trying to turn a desktop install into a server install.
<ikonia> jigp: I'm sure there will be details on teh virtualbox website on how to use their repos
<ikonia> balrog__: remove the gdm init script, or disable it with update-rc.d
<jigp> I just want to use my PLDT WEROAM wireless internet in xp inside ubuntu because ubuntu does not recognize the pldt weroam wireless internet
<Acedip> anyone familiar with playing counter strike on ubuntu ??
<ikonia> Acedip: why don't you just ask the question
<arturo_on_rails> Hi guys.  I'm trying to update an old ubuntu box.  It's running feisty apparently, but do-release-upgrade fails miserably (lots of 404s on fetching)...
<jigp> pldt weroam is for xp / mac
<Roxy> In the Alternate Kubuntu CD if I select the Install in text mode will the installation affect my entire harddrive and all of my personal files or will it only overwrite the system files it needs to replace for the installation?
<ikonia> !upgrade > arturo_on_rails
<ubottu> arturo_on_rails, please see my private message
<ikonia> arturo_on_rails: you have to change the repo destination for 7.04 upgrades
<balrog__> ikonia: so i would then start X by running startx on the tty i wish to use?
<ikonia> balrog__: or re-enable gdm
<vadi01_> wine?
<ikonia> vadi01_: yes ?
<Roxy> In the Alternate Kubuntu CD if I select the Install in text mode will the installation affect my entire harddrive and all of my personal files or will it only overwrite the system files it needs to replace for the installation? Does it format the drive?
<balrog__> ikonia: how would i disable gdm in the first place?  would i just `sudo update-rc.d remove gdm`?
<vadi01_> counter strike
<ikonia> Roxy: there is a partition section of the install where you choose what file systems to work
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: only the programs will be upgraded, your home folder will be untouched
<vadi01_> am also interested. anything on google?
<ikonia> vadi01_: you're just saying random words - do you want to ask a question
<Roxy> Okay
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: it doesnot format the drive unless you tell it to
<ikonia> balrog__: check the synatax on update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: run your backup so your data is up to date then it doesnt matter
<Roxy> Thank You
<sixnonep> to edit: /etc/privoxy/config do I simply gksudo /etc/privoxy/config ?
<Roxy> So I want to use the Guided - resize SCSI partition #1 and use freed space or use entire disk
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: gksudo gedit /etc/privoxy/config
<ikonia> Roxy: if thats what you want, go for it
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: gksudo to run graphical app as root, gedit is the app to run, /etc/privoxy/config is the file to open
<Roxy> I'm looking for the option to overwrite my current Kubuntu distro but leave the home folder untouched
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: i thought you were upgrading your current install?
<Dabbill> I am haveing problems with my remote desktop. Some times it will connect and some times it wont. Right now I can access my router, webpage, and SSH but remote desktop wont connect
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: is home part of the / partition or is it on its own partition?
<Roxy> I am but there isn't an upgrade option
<Roxy> it's part of the partition
<sixnonep> ActionParsnip2 - ok, so I'm looking at permissions to edit /etc/privoxy/config
<ikonia> Roxy: have you read the upgrade instructions ?
<ikonia> !upgrade > Roxy
<Roxy> I have
<ubottu> Roxy, please see my private message
<ikonia> Roxy: ok - so I assume you've mounted the ISO rather than booting from it ?
<ActionParsnip2> sixnonep: if you run the command i gave you will be able to edit and save the /etc/privoxy/config file
<ikonia> Roxy: as that's what the instructions tell you do to
<sixnonep> ok
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: sounds like you have the desktop cd, not the alternative
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: you need to backup your data and reinstall as you have not put /home on a seperate partition (this should be the default option in my opinion but oh well)
<Roxy> I loaded up the Alternate CD but there was no upgrade option so I tried Alt-F2 but it doesn't prompt a textbox to input kdesudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and then I tried kdesudo "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" both resulted in kernel panic errors
<dirtbag> what else is out there for desktop environments besides gnome, xfce, and kde?
<Roxy> I used Other options on the splash screen
<vadi01_> is there any good open source language translator for ubuntu]
<vadi01_> would like to translate text from english to russia
<vadi01_> russian
<ikonia> Roxy: show me the instructions you're following
<Dabbill> I am haveing problems with my remote desktop. Some times it will connect and some times it wont. Right now I can access my router, webpage, and SSH but remote desktop wont connect. Any ideas whats going on?
<bazhang> dirtbag, lxde, and a ton of others check synaptic package manager
<ikonia> Roxy: it says you are supposed to mount the CDROM on your existing install - not boot from it
<bazhang> vadi01_, phrases or single words or what
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: is the remote deskop on the same system as the rest?
<Roxy> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Roxy> Oh
<arturo_on_rails> ikonia: thanks a lot
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, yes
<vadi01_> both
<Roxy> Is there a command to do that in bash as the GUI isn't functioning on my system
<bazhang> vadi01_, I just usually use the web interface of google translate
<ikonia> Roxy: command to do what ?
<Roxy> upgrade the distro from the CD
<Roxy> the alternate CD
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: check the service that you connect to is running and verify its port number, you could try restarting the remote desktop service
<ikonia> Roxy: you're not reading the instructions
<Boohbah_> Roxy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> Roxy: the exact command you need are on that page you've posted
<ikonia> Boohbah_: no
<ikonia> Boohbah_: it's a CD install
<ikonia> CD upgrade
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, it was working like 2 hours ago, i rebooted the computer and now its not connecting, No settings for VNC have changed,
<Roxy> Alright
<ikonia> Roxy: actually READ the instructions
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: then check the vnc server is running
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: check any security is allowing the traffic
<jigp> ActionParsnip2: saved gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, how do i see if its up and running
<jigp> ActionParsnip2: what to do next?
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: ps -ef | grep vnc     on the server
<Roxy> I assume I'm supposed to enter kdesudo "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade" into bash which results in kdesudo cannot connect to X server after I've booted Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> jigp: add the line from the site that defines the repo, but change intrepid for hardy
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, says .. dabbill  6616 6599 0 02:57 pts/0 00:00:00 grep vnc
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, i am guessing that means its running
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: then the vnc server isnt running
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: no thats the grep command you just ran running
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, ahh okay
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, how do i start the vnc server on command line then?
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: the vncserver is not started so there is nothing to connect to
<ne2k__> is there a ubuntu metapackage which installs an X Server and the gnome desktop (including all the prefs programs, network manager, etc.) but doesn't install the office suite, evolution, etc.? I need a gui for a server but don't want all the apps and games
<aboucher> anyone use edubuntu servers before
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: i dont use vnc, i think its horrible and its hugely unsecure
<ActionParsnip2> !vnc | Dabbill
<ne2k__> ActionParsnip2: vnc over ssh?
<ubottu> Dabbill: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bazhang> aboucher, what do you mean; a server has no gui
<ActionParsnip2> ne2k__: you got it, best way :)
<aboucher> the edubuntu server has a gui. i ve been looking it up to use it in my school for thin clients and i just wanted how others think of it
<xukun> Anybody know if the Gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H Motherboard is supported, I did not found any info at the wiki hardware support
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, do you use any remote desktop?
<ikonia> xukun: check the chipsets - thats the key thing
<xukun> ikonia, thanks
<balrog__> is there anyway i can get tty1..6 to use the VGA out on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: no i use ssh and X forwarding
<xukun> ikonia, the chipset is nVidia GeForce 9400
<letatcest> hello
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, ahh i could never get x forwarding to work
<ikonia> ok - so check if that is supported
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: its default in openssh-server
<letatcest> I have a sound question for the Asus M4A78 motherboard
<benovic> ubuntu grub cant detect sidux, which i installed on hd0,1, but detects win xp (hd0,0). how can i configute grup to offer me booting in sidux, too?
<aboucher> has anyone used edubuntu server for schools before
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: in windows install Xming and then use the command: putty -X username@servername
<bazhang> aboucher, you are having trouble running it? or just want to chat about it
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: you can then launch apps and they will be drawn on the windows display, linux clients can do this without extra libs as they are already installed
<ikonia> aboucher: just ask your question
<aboucher> i just want to hear what other people have to say about it
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, thanks i will check it out
<Roxy> Oh
<Roxy> I see, hahahaha
<Xunie> What is the utility that asks your root pass when you goto synaptic or some other app?...
<letatcest> or should i go to another channel?
<ActionParsnip2> Xunie: gksudo
<Xunie> letatcest, No, Ask here...
<Roxy> Okay I have an error here, dist-upgrade.py:cannot connect to X server
<Roxy> Is there a work around for this?
<Jerusalem420> anyone else's firefox break this morning withh the latest update
<ActionParsnip2> Xunie: gksudo <gui app name> <params>
<Roxy> I think I have X started
<ikonia> Roxy: I thought you where trying to upgrade ?
<Psuedo> Here is my dpkg --configure -a output: http://nopaste.com/p/a14OVIAlb
<Psuedo> Please tell me what I need to do
<Xunie> ActionParsnip2, No,
<Roxy> I am
<Xunie> ActionParsnip2, That is the one (you get when you press alt+f2)
<ikonia> Roxy: so what's the issue ?
<Roxy> I mounted the CD drive and I typed in sudo sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<Xunie> or atleast one that asks what to execute, even when I enter a shell or program ActionParsnip2
<Roxy> and it gives me an X server error
<Roxy> even though X is started
<mrwes> Is it possible to run ssh Xforwarding from a Windows XP computer?
<Xunie> Roxy, type 'echo $SCREEN' for me, and paste the output will ya?
<paul68> jrib:  I tried to find a solution for th nfs on hardy but no luck will try another way to solve my problem
<ikonia> Roxy: please show me the output of "id" on a command line
<Roxy> no problem
<Planteur> Hello everyone. Any Gnome Do user here?
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, where do i run that command? I have xming server:0.0 running on my PC
<ActionParsnip2> Xunie: i know what you mean, its krunner in kde. I dont use gnome
<ne2k__> is there a ubuntu metapackage which installs an X Server and the gnome desktop (including all the prefs programs, network manager, etc.) but doesn't install the office suite, evolution, etc.? I need a gui for a server but don't want all the apps and games
<jrib> paul68: the bug reports didn't have any comments with ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: fine, in putty type: firefox &
<joaopinto> ne2k__, "gnome" ?
<Xunie> ActionParsnip2, nevermind..
<Roxy> uid=1000(rox) gid=1000(rox) groups=4(adm), 20(dialout), 24(cdrom), 25(floppy), 29(audio), 30(dip), 44(video), 46(plugdev), 109(lpadmin), 111(scanner), 113(admin), 1000(rox)
<Roxy> That's the readout
<ne2k__> joaopinto: nope, that depends on evolution, rhythmbox, etc.
<sprinkmeier> mrwes, you'd need an X server running on the windows computer. Then it can be done (in fact, I've done it). another way is to use VNC
<paul68> jrib: no did not solve a thing followed a view optoins  however each time the same error will try to work something out with expect
<ikonia> Roxy: type "xhost +" then try it
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, i get error cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<ikonia> Roxy: for some reason you're user environment is mesed up
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: did you install xming?
<joaopinto> ne2k__, because those are considered "gnome applications", if you want a customized set of apps, you will need to specific :P
<ikonia> Roxy:  you've not done "su" at any point have you ?
<jrib> paul68: with "expect"?  The program?
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, yes
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: is xming running on the windows pc?
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, yes
<Roxy> I have not
<sprinkmeier> Dabbill, sounds like an ssh-X-forwarding error. did you "ssh -X"?
<ne2k__> joaopinto: I think that's nonsense
<paul68> jrib: yes got a script to do scp with expect and do my filetransfer like that
<drkns> hello
<drkns> I am using xubuntu 8.10
<Dabbill> sprinkmeier, where would i type that?
<joaopinto> ne2k__, what is nonsense ?
<paul68> jrib: if you like I can send you this script through pastebin
<Roxy> My user environment does seem to be rather messed up, I think the system upgraded with files from gutsy because I was trying to get my sources.list file to work with the Aptitude network install
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: in putty make sure you have ticked Enable X forwarding
<ne2k__> joaopinto: that rhythmbox is part of gnome
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: you have to do the following: in the main configuration window of Putty (you get it when you start Putty), select Connection section, then SSH, then X11, and make sure you tick the Enable X11 Forwarding option.
<drkns> my problem is it wont reboot after a while
<jrib> paul68: oh, you mean avoiding nfs altogether.  If you still care about nfs, iirc nfs just couldn't start in the postinst script, so I'd look for logs that nfs writes to
<sprinkmeier> I type "ssh -X user@host" to get an ssh session with X-forwarding on host. I can then execte X programs on host and have the display redirected to my current system
<joaopinto> ne2k__, http://live.gnome.org/Rhythmbox
<ne2k__> joaopinto: it's /for/ gnome, it's not part of it
<drkns> it says unclean shutdown detected and start a drive check but my screen goes black and have to reboot
<jrib> paul68: why do you need expect? Wouldn't scp be enough to transfer files?
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, i do have it enabled
<drkns> i did fsck while on live cd but didint help
<paul68> jrib: I want to do it a sort of automatic way without having to enter my credentials each time
<jrib> paul68: create an ssh key
<joaopinto> ne2k__, apart from gnome the window manager, gnome has a defined list of applications as part of "gnome", rythmbox is one of those as far I can understand
<sprinkmeier> paul68, ssh-keygen?
<ne2k__> joaopinto: right. so how do I get gnome, but not the applications?
<ne2k__> and an x server?
<Dabbill> ah okay finaly it loads
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, thanks,
<paul68> jrib: tried that didn't want to work for some weird reason followed several howto but my system wouldn't allow it
<Home> any body here with a presario cq40
<drkns> anyone care to help?
<jrib> paul68: it should work fine
<joaopinto> ne2k__, maybe, gnome-session
<jrib> drkns: you have to ask a question :)
<defrysk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: all better?
<defrysk> !anyone
<ne2k__> joaopinto: ah, that looks good, thanks
<drkns> jrib my question is how can i make my xubuntu to start up
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, yes, its really slow tho :( but it seems to be working
<joaopinto> ne2k__, and probably you also want gdm
<sprinkmeier> drkns, are you sure its dead? screensaver? power-safe mode? boot into recovery mode, less to go wrong.
<Home> totem is freezing in lap
<drkns> it hangs during routine drive check
<Home> please help
<Roxy> ikonia would you know anyway to start to fix my user environment troubles?
<paul68> jrib: I know but for some reason it doesn't want to on my system broke my braincells over it for three days and every option I took didn't want to work
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: its not bad, yuo can tweak it some but its a shedload more secure than VNC, vnc doesnt encrypt its data
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: you can use an ssh tunnel to make it secure though
<ikonia> Roxy: I've no idea how you've messed them up
<drkns> no screensaver no power-safe
<ikonia> Roxy: have you ever done "su"
<Roxy> I have not to the best of my knowledge
<sprinkmeier> drkns, any reason to suspect HW might be flaky?
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, yea i understand that, but i realy dont need encryption its just a PC running at my dads house to maily host pictues heh
<jrib> paul68: feel free to pastebin if you want to troubleshoot
<ikonia> Roxy: try typeing "gnome-terminal" see if it launches another termianl or not
<ikonia> typing sorry
<Roxy> I'm running Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: well if you are typing any passwords they are transmitted as clear text
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know how I can tell Ubuntu to send my "ctrl+s" to rTorrent instead of freezing the screen? I connect to my server through Putty
<ikonia> Roxy: so ?
<Roxy> Okie dokie
<drkns> I believe after certain number of start up drives flag em to be checked and kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu 8.10 all work till this 30is start up
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, ahh okay
<Roxy> gnome-terminal: command not found
<paul68> jrib: ok will do
<ikonia> Roxy: try "xterm"
<ne2k__> joaopinto: hmmm, gnome-session doesn't appear to actually depend on an x server
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, know of a how to on doing tunneling?
<drkns> and then it says i am gonna make a routine drive check and during that check it hangs and i have to shutdown the hard way and after that it says unclean shutdown detected and hangs again each time it checks the drive
<Roxy> xterm Xt error: Can't open display xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<ikonia> Roxy: show me the command you used again please.
<ikonia> Roxy: the one you used to start the upgrade
<sprinkmeier> drkns, correct, 37 mounts or 60 days by default (IIRC). I had a dodgy disk once that died if I used the second half of it, if you have something similar and the fsck is the only thing that normally touches that part of the disk it might explain it. You ran fsck from a live CD? result?
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<joaopinto> ne2k__, which makes sense, you can use a remote X server, for a local gnome session ;)
<Roxy> Well this was a pre-existing problem it was actually what I was trying to fix by attempting the upgrade
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: ssh is more than just a remote terminal dude
<ikonia> Roxy: the one you used to start the upgrade
<ne2k__> joaopinto: this is not helpful
<ne2k__> joaopinto: I am wall aware of that
<drkns> results are just fine no error nothing
<Roxy> but I used mount /cdrom/ and then sh /cdrom/cdupgrade/
<ikonia> Roxy: - no the one to start the upgrade
<Roxy> while in the media directory
<joaopinto> ne2k__, so you just need to install xorg
<ikonia> Roxy: - no the one to start the upgrade
<benovic> I need some help configuring grub so it boots in my second OS, sidux. I get an error 13 when I write the stuff directly in menu.lst
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, thanks for all your help, yea I am trying to learn all this remote stuff up till a month ago my linux PC was right next to me, so i could just use it as a normal PC to configure every thig
<Roxy> Well I was in the command line install but then I exited and booted Kubuntu
<Roxy> and then I did what you told me and read the directions again
<ikonia> Roxy: - no the one to start the upgrade
<ikonia> Roxy: just show me the command you used to start the install
<ikonia> Roxy: the "upgrade" to be %100 clear
<Roxy> I was running the upgrade from the mounted cd and it was kdesudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<sprinkmeier> drkns, if the lice CD fsck worked then why is the normal boot still trying to fsck? the lice CD should have reset the mount counter....
<ikonia> Roxy: ok - perfect
<ikonia> ok so do "DISPLAY=:0.0"
<ikonia> then try"xterm"
<drkns> I dont understand either
<ne2k__> joaopinto: you know i think I might just install gnome and be done with it
<drkns> i am doing fsck now and it found some errors this time
<ActionParsnip2> Dabbill: some apps have http interfaces too, you can look into those
<sprinkmeier> !name drkns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name drkns
<Roxy> xterm Xt error: Can't open display xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<sprinkmeier> !name > drkns
<Roxy> same error
<ubottu> drkns, please see my private message
<Dabbill> ActionParsnip2, yea i have gotten a couple of those working as well
<ikonia> Roxy: show me "echo $DISPLAY" please
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know how I can tell Ubuntu to send my "ctrl+s" to rTorrent instead of freezing the screen? I connect to my server through Putty. Same question for ctrl+q
<drkns> /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<drkns> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<drkns> Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.  Fix<y>? yes
<drkns> Inode 573577 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED.
<drkns> Pass 2: Checking directory structure
<FloodBot3> drkns: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drkns> Entry 'poker.xml' in /usr/share/gnome/help/aisleriot/C (574970) has deleted/unused inode 573570.  Clear<y>? yes
<sprinkmeier> drkns, are you sure you fsck'ed all the partitions? /boot and / are the only ones by default, did you add any?
<Roxy> rox@rox-laptop:~@ echo $DISPLAY Readout: :0.0
<drkns> Entry 'thieves.xml' in /usr/share/gnome/help/aisleriot/C (574970) has deleted/unused inode 573584.  Clear<y>? yes
<drkns> am i deleting my stuff
<ikonia> Roxy: there is actually a gui running isn't there ?
<sprinkmeier> drkns, NFI.... but is sure looks like your FS is in pain... Usually the only time I get those sort of errors is when the disk is about to die. ext2 or 3?
<balrog__> thanks for all your help ikonia
<drkns> 3
<Roxy> All I have running is bash, I can see text but X crashed so I don't believe so
<ikonia> balrog__: no problem
<xukun> How can I see the total % CPU used of the 4 cores?
<ikonia> Roxy: then why are you trying to launch X applications
<ikonia> Roxy: if there is no X server running - how do you expect to launch X applications ?
<sprinkmeier> drkns, OK...3 i journalling so FSCK should _never_ need to fix stuff like this. SMART?
<Roxy> because I started the X server and when I tried to access the upgrade it crashes
<drkns> I am not sure
<ikonia> Roxy: so why continue - it's crashed, you can't use it
<alap_> ActionParsnip2: still i am unable to compile my kernel please help me out of this still stuck at same problem of module source .
<sprinkmeier> drkns, can you run SMART tests?
<Roxy> Yeah, I was hoping to fix that
<Kartagis> if I want a script tp be run at powerofff, do I need to put the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/ or what directory?
<drkns> how can i run that
<ikonia> Roxy: you need to fix it before you upgrade
<mrwes> Is it possible to run ssh X-tunneling from a Windows XP machine?
<ikonia> Roxy: the upgrader is trying to use a gui -
<Roxy> Alright
<ikonia> mrwes: if you have an X11 server  you can
<ActionParsnip2> alap_: apt-cache search kernel | grep source
<mrwes> ikonia, is there one for XP?
<sprinkmeier> drkns, I use "/usr/sbin/smartctl --test=short /dev/sda" or "... --test=long ...".
<ikonia> mrwes: I assume you mean tunnel X over ssh - or just tunnels in general
<ActionParsnip2> alap_: you could even grep for your current kernel version numbers
<mrwes> ikonia, righ...tunnel X over ssh
<etfb> I want to set up my system so that I can use the PHP mail() function, which requires sendmail and gods only know what else.  Does this mean I also need postfix?  I have huge gaps in my knowledge in this area.
<sprinkmeier> Kartagis, power-off is runlevel 0, so /etc/rc0.s/S00xxxx should do
<ikonia> mrwes: you'll need an X server on your local windows box - look at things like exceed, or PC-X-Ware
<Roxy> Alright then, when I boot Kubuntu it mentions that the system recognizes a screen but that it can't access it, I have my xorg.conf file set to use vesa
<ActionParsnip2> mrwes: i use xming myself, its free
<mrwes> ikonia, K -- I'll check into those
<haptiK> hi what application should i use to create a startup usb stick
<Roxy> and I can't log in to Kubuntu as the X server keeps crashing
<haptiK> isotostick.sh seems to have been phased out
<drkns> no such file
<mrwes> ActionParsnip2, looking at xming now -- thanks
<sprinkmeier> mrwes, I sued to start a VNC session on the linux box, then connect (tunnelled through ssh) from the XP box as needed.
<sprinkmeier> s/sued/used/
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: bot to recovery root console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip2> Roxy: then reboot
<Roxy> okay
<Iceman_B^Ltop> never mind, I got it. stty stop undef
<Iceman_B^Ltop> did the trick
<mrwes> I prefer the security of ssh over vnc
<ActionParsnip2> mrwes: make sure putty has the X forwarding option enabled too
<ikonia> Roxy: use "safe mode" when you boot kubuntu
<ikonia> ActionParsnip2: he needs a local xserver, putty is not an xserver
<ActionParsnip2> mrwes: then its simply a case of: putty -X user@server
<mrwes> ActionParsnip2, ok.. I have puTTY installed and working already
<DeVilDeMonde> Hello, I'm having some problems with my logitech mouse resolution and was wondering if anybody could help me.
<ActionParsnip2> ikonia: i told hiim/her to install xming, that is an x server
<Iceman_B^Ltop> speaking of VNC
<mrwes> ActionParsnip2, and xming will start the Xserver ?
<RizR> Hi. My sound card got jammed due to  (probably) an application using sound being killed.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip2: ahh sorry, missed that
<ActionParsnip2> mrwes: indeed
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip2, mrwes using VNC has 2 advantages, no need to run X on XP, and the session is persistent
<ActionParsnip2> ikonia: np ;)
<haptiK> anyone? whats the name of the usb startup creator utility??
<Iceman_B^Ltop> my server is now probably standing still at the login screen, is there any way I can VNC to it from windows and use it as if I were sitting at the screen locally ?
<RizR> I got an error like ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy when using mplayer
<RizR> restart solves the issue
<ActionParsnip2> sprinkmeier: disadvantages, exta software if ssh is already used, unsecure
<Iceman_B^Ltop> im using the normal Ubuntu 8.10
<RizR> how to get this issue solved without restart?
<RizR> using intrepid
<ewook> RizR: restart pulseaudio to begin with.
<mrwes> sprinkmeier, agreed, but I'd like to learn how to use ssh x-tunneling
<bazhang> haptiK, usb-creator
<ActionParsnip2> RizR: restart hal and alsa
<RizR> did
<ewook> ho.
<ewook> oh
<ActionParsnip2> !sound | RizR
<ubottu> RizR: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sprinkmeier> mrwes, fair enough, just don't make it harder on yourself than you have to by trying to debug XP-X at the same time :-)
<haptiK> bazhang : thank you
<RizR> ewook: restarted pulseaudio and alsa-utils but doesnt work.
<drkns> just no file or directory thats what iam getting
<corinth> I need a c# compiler, what should I use?
<mrwes> sprinkmeier, yah.... I only use XP when I'm at work and I'm looking for a secure way to jump on my box from there
<RizR> ActionParsnip2: thanks. now restarted computer. gonna try to re-create it and see what happens
<xukun> my Q8300 cpu is using 150% when I play 1080p movie. Is that normal?
<ActionParsnip2> RizR: when it ceases, read dmesg | tail
<sprinkmeier> mrwes, give up X altogether and just use putty and the command-line, works for me
<Geek`N`Proud> xukun, what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip2> sprinkmeier: true enough :(. users like a pretty picture to click on though
<mrwes> sprinkmeier, yah.. and I have WinSCP running too
<drkns> thatk you ppl
<xukun> Geek`N`Proud, nvidia 8600GT
<drkns> thanks
<Geek`N`Proud> xukun, you may want to build a copy of mplayer or such from CVS/SVN
<Geek`N`Proud> and build it with --enable-vdpau
<Geek`N`Proud> you'll find you'll use far less CPU time then
<jrib> corinth: check out mono
<xukun> Geek`N`Proud, thank m8 I will look in to that
<victim> DeVilDeMonde: did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894  about 1/2 way down
<sprinkmeier> ActionParsnip2, I've seen some _really_ pretty ascii art....
<alap_> ActionParsnip2: yes after apt-cache and grep what should i do as for compilation purpose i need package of modules which i don't have.
<Jet``> pr0n ?
<DeVilDeMonde> victim: Which part are you referring to?
<ActionParsnip2> alap_: apt-cache search kernel modules
<DeVilDeMonde> victim: Section 3?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip2, how is the performance of xming over broadband?
<tony403> using "eye of gnome" image viewer. how  do i change images with the mouse? it doesn't seem configurable
<ActionParsnip2> mrwes: not dont that myself, i use ssh over WAN, broadband has sucky upload so may lg a little
<tony403> it's very important to be able to use one hand
<mrwes> ActionParsnip2, yah I figured that -- VNC is pretty laggy too -- but puTTY is pretty snapy
 * DeVilDeMonde grabs lomoco now
<ActionParsnip2> mrwes: well its text only, what did you expect
<mrwes> yah
<ActionParsnip2> DeVilDeMonde: i suggested that in #kubuntu
<ara_> hey hey
<mrwes> guess I'm stating the obvious
<mrwes> :)
<ara_> i'm starting ubuntu
<ara_> :p
<ara_> 8.10
<mrwes> congrats
<alap_> ActionParsnip2: yes but now if i try to build kernel modules it is giving me same error and as i do apt-cache its showing me all the modules available on my system
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2: Sorry I didn't realize I had the one and not the other...
<ara_> But i've got a problem to install cs 1.6 with wine :x
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ara_> ji
 * DeVilDeMonde facepalms
<ara_> hi
<ActionParsnip2> alap_: you need to read the !kernel factoid
<silv3r_m00n> I am trying to run age of empires using wine... but isn't it necessary to install directx also ?
<ActionParsnip2> alap_: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: no, wine implements the directx stuff for you
<Debolaz> How can I enable/disable vpn connections configured through the gnome network manager when in the console?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: I installed it and when I run it it says check your graphics card and driver
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=762
<Pythack> Hello
<Kartagis> r3dux, I found the script I was looking for :)
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: you may need to give it some funky optios in winecfg
<Pythack> Do you know Voicespeaker?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: I am trying AOE 2 The conquerors
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: looks like you gotta play it at 640x480 to get normal speed
<tony403> is there a way to configure the back mouse button for gnome like vista?
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: you said age of empires
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: what ever how do I get it to run
<Psuedo> Here is my dpkg --configure -a output: http://nopaste.com/p/a14OVIAlb = Please tell me what I need to do
<brunner> Hi folks.  I just rooted a box and I'm wondering if there would be any consequences if I edit /var/log/messages
 * DeVilDeMonde Cheers!
<sdousley|work> Hi All, we have a box that's supposed to be booting off a dmraid raid-0 set, however, I'm just trying to reinstall grub to the disks as that's failed, but not sure on how to use dmraid to see the partitions. =/
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: please be precise, there are 3 AOE games: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=147
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: AOE 2 gets a gold award
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2 & Victim: that worked, thank you both again ever so much!
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: use the wine packages off the wine repos
<Pythack> Hello, I have a problem with wine. When I install VoiceSpeaker and I start it, It closes brutally...
<victim> :)
<ActionParsnip2> DeVilDeMonde: np man
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: are they full version :-?
<Pythack> Have you a solution to my problem?
<Psuedo> Does anyone know of an online place where I can upload a repository, but keeping it private?
 * DeVilDeMonde is too used to GUIs sometimes being a tech for the public hurts... :(
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: yes, why woulnt they be?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: aren't those games paid things ?
<silv3r_m00n> those are microsoft stuff
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: no, wineis free
<Geek`N`Proud> Wine is free
<Geek`N`Proud> the game AOE2 is not
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: what are you talking about
<dadi> salut a tous
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: the wine version off the wine repo is as free as the one on the ubuntu repo which you have installed
<DeVilDeMonde> silv3r_m00n: I'm playing with Wine now for World of Warcraft. it is most assuredly free to install and run Wine.
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: AOE2 is a paid for product
<dadi> salut
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: that's what I am asking
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, if you already own AOE2 then you can use Wine to play it
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: once you ad the gpg key and the repo you wil lbe offered an upgrade of your wine install
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: you mean that I shud install wine from wine repos and not from synaptic
<dadi> je sais as comment je etulisie ce salon il a quelqui qui veut me aideé ,
<silv3r_m00n> that's what you mean ?
 * DeVilDeMonde is considering trying cedega... but doesn't like the closed sourceness of it all...
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, you add the wine repo to the list
<silv3r_m00n> I thought install AOE from wine repo :p
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: synaptic uses the repos specified in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Geek`N`Proud> then you can install it through synaptic
<diffred> hi! I've python 2.5.2, I want to update to python 2.6.1, can i do it with apt-get or something?
<Geek`N`Proud> DeVilDeMonde, it is better for a select few games
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if you add the wine repo you can upgrade it using your normal upgrade method
<Geek`N`Proud> for everything else Wine is superior
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: you can use any package app you wish like synaptic or aptitude or apt-get
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: well .. this AOE is kind of cracked thing.. will it still work with wine
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: no idea
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: by the way I already have wine installed
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, originally cracked games were *required* to run on Wine
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: but you will need to run the installer with wine and it will be installed in your home dir
<Kartagis> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: yes I installed it
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if its not the one from the wine repo, you need to get that one
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud:  Interesting, i finally got fed up with all Microsloth's crap regarding Windoze, and am making a complete transition, Sabayon was my first choice, but it didn't like my ATI graphics card, which Ubuntu was grateful for...
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: what is the difference ?
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: the one on the wine repo is maintained by the peope who develop wine so will be updated more frequesntly
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: plus its a later version
<Geek`N`Proud> The Ubuntu one never changes version
<Geek`N`Proud> it gets patches on top
<silv3r_m00n> but the AOE is too old .. for wine to be updated to be able to run it
<Geek`N`Proud> the Wine one stays with the latest version
<Pythack> Hello, I have a problem with wine. When I install VoiceSpeaker and I start it, It closes brutally...
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if you use wine, you need it. short answer
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud: The only reason i've been holding out for so long is because i'm a gaming fanatic.
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: fine .. then in short let me get it
<Geek`N`Proud> DeVilDeMonde, in that case.. Cedega doesn't really cost that much to try out
<Psuedo> Does anyone know of an online place where I can upload a repository for free? Currently tryping Launchpad, can't figure it out...
<Geek`N`Proud> DeVilDeMonde, but my experience was that Wine worked better for most of my games
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud: yeah i noticed many of the newer and great games are supported by it...
<Geek`N`Proud> that said I don't buy new PC games now
<Geek`N`Proud> I have a PS3 instead
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: I am already using this ies4linux.. will they break if I install wine like that ?
<diffred>  hi! I've python 2.5.2, I want to update to python 2.6.1, can i do it with apt-get or something?. Thanks in advance
<Geek`N`Proud> DRM on games kinda takes away the benefit of PC games
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud: Oh? I can't stand not having super high resolution with a keyboard and mouse.
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: no as it uses wine, the better version will most likely make it smoother
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: that's interesting since currently ies4linux is very unsmooth
<Geek`N`Proud> I can't stand all my games failing every time I upgrade my OS
<Geek`N`Proud> (UT, SimCity 3000 etc.)
<jrib> diffred: there's a ppa with python 2.6 if you just want the interpreter to play with
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: I added that source and I can see something called wine-gecko .. what is that
<ActionParsnip2> Geek`N`Proud: play old dos games like dune and duke nukem 3d, problem solved
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud: We'll have to see if I have that problem, the way microsloth is floundering about, we may very well get some of the big developers to embrace Linux
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: its IE libs that some apps use
<diffred> jrib: so I cannot install it in an easy way? (don't know what ppa is sorry)
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: is this wine thing all of windows ?
<ActionParsnip2> !info wine-gecko
<ubottu> wine-gecko (source: wine-gecko): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Web Browser). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5609 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<jrib> diffred: ppa is a repository (this is the easy way; you add a repository and install the package)
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, no it's a compatibility layer which includes no Microsoft-written components
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: no, its an abstraction later to translate windows calls to native linux system instructions
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, think of it like being a bunch of DLLs for Linux and a PE interpreter
<silv3r_m00n> Geek`N`Proud: hmm
<diffred> jrib: oh thanks it's like adding a line in the Sources of synaptic?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<DeVilDeMonde> Is there an OS emulator for Linux like VirtualPC for windoze?
<Geek`N`Proud> DeVilDeMonde, loads
<jrib> diffred: yes
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: what abt things like registry ?
<silv3r_m00n> I mean windows registry
<Geek`N`Proud> DeVilDeMonde, VMWare Server, Virtualbox, QEMU etc.
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, type regedit when you get bored ;)
<Geek`N`Proud> sure there is xD
<diffred> jrib: thanks so much! how can I google for that line?
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud: Any experience with virtual box?
<jrib> diffred: "python 2.6 ppa", second hit, last comment
<silv3r_m00n> Geek`N`Proud: :-o
<silv3r_m00n> what was that
<Geek`N`Proud> DeVilDeMonde, my experience is that it has a neat load of features.. provided you use a 32-bit Windows
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, regedit just like on Windows, you get that with Wine and it lets you edit the Wine (Win32) registry
<silv3r_m00n> cool
<Geek`N`Proud> and for those who doubt how good it is, I broke Windows Genuine Advantage Validation with a few registry imports
<Geek`N`Proud> >.>
<DeVilDeMonde> Geek`N`Proud: 64 bit Windoze OSes are plague ridden with bugs, even more so than 32bit Windoze. I'd definately be using a 32bit version on it.
<silv3r_m00n> Geek`N`Proud: what abt things like .net framework .. can they too work in this wine ?
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, yes they can.. there is also a .NET replacement for Linux too
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, you can use MS .NET or Mono (Open Source .NET) in Wine
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if you read online about what wine is and what it can do you'll find out more than just asking in here
<Geek`N`Proud> and yes Mono does work natively on Linux too.. if you're a .NET programmer or a guy who likes apps like Brasero or Banshee
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: oh ok fine
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: by the way I upgraded wine and ies4linux works more smoothly
<silv3r_m00n> earlier used to flicker a lot
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: sweet
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: by the way this ies4linux had a ie 7 too  .. I cudnt get it to work
<silv3r_m00n> any idea ?
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: ive never used it, i have no need for it. Opera does all i could ask for
<tony403> can someone tell me why i keep getting visual tearing with an 8800gt and latest ubuntu on mythtv, mplayer, and image viewer?
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, because it isn't a full i37
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: it says failed to initialise graphics system. please check whether your graphics card drivers are compatible with direct3d
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: then you have some websearching to do, or ask in #wine
<Geek`N`Proud> silv3r_m00n, it's a hack that lets you run the ie7 rendering engine inside an ie6 GUI
<ActionParsnip2> #winehq
<tony403> how do i change the scroll wheel amount in gnome?
<njk> hi all
<njk> anybody found the solution to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012963
<ActionParsnip2> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<njk> installed yesterdays network manager version but still no change :(
<rrplay> njk, : latest from juanty ?
<tony403> no help. i'm googling and it seems to say gnome doesn't have the option. wtf? even firefox and kde have that option
<tony403> this is why i feared trying gnome. seems you can't do shit in it
<Dabian> Hi, how do I check my swapspace for bad blocks, without deleting the existing bad block list?
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if you read: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=147&iTestingId=35495 and scroll down you can see user commanents
<njk> hello anyone with solution to the mess ?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012963
<mylisto> hey everyone...is there a live version of ubuntu"
<mylisto> ?
<Dabian> lol mylisto
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: let me check
<ActionParsnip2> mylisto: yep, the desktop iso will give a live desktop running purely in ram
<mylisto> ok
<pleomax00> i am using ubuntu 8.04, and has nvidia graphics card. after installation the drivers were installed by the system after enabling them in restricted driver. Then yesterday i ran the updates which upgraded the kernel as well. I uninstalled the new kernel but no drivers are there. how to reinstall them?
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: Unless it finds a swap partition! ;)
<DeVilDeMonde> erm i have some things in my trash bin i don't have permission to delte, how do i get in as Su to empty the trash?
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ara_> need a french channel whose could help me
<DeVilDeMonde> ty
<EugenA> hi, how can i avoid time running ahead on the server?
<jrib> !fr | ara_
<ubottu> ara_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Kartagis> !fr | ara
<ubottu> ara: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ara_> thanks
<ara_> !fr
<ara_> oops
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: really, awesome :)
<pleomax00> cool i ran sudo depmod and now its on the list :)
<mylisto> actionparnsip2: how do I know which one is the desktop version?
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: That didn't work...
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: be more specific...
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: Esp. if you don't have bad blocks on your swap file system. ;)
<ActionParsnip2> mylisto: the name gives it away, it will say deskto pin the file name, the other 2 are alternative and server which you dont want
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: now after the upgrade ies4linux are eating too much resourcs and everything else ha become so slow
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: well ive learned today :)
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: Thats great :)
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: maybe theres some tweaks you can do for wine
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: Error removing file: Permission denied.
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: what did you do to get that error?
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: thanks. mmm ideas for next system
<b1n42y> silv3r_m00n, have you tried wine www
<b1n42y> winehq
<tony403> wtf, it's 2009 and gnome has no option to set how many lines the wheel scrolls?
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: opne trash, highlight file, right click, delete
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: did you receive any output from the command I gave you?
<vladuz976> ubuntu has no trouble with dual monitor setup, does it?
<b1n42y> tony403, yeah it doesnt even make you breakfast ...
<silv3r_m00n> b1n42y: now what is that
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: Zero output.
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: hit "reload" in nautilus
<tony403> where's the devs? i'll give them a fucking script, implement it into gnome, and fucking set. wtf is so hard about this shit?
<b1n42y> silv3r_m00n, winehq, usually has specifics on install games via wine its their homepage
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: not using Nautilus...
<b1n42y> !wine | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: what are you using?
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: Kubuntu
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: hit reload in whatever application is in kubuntu
<CVirus> Anyone around running Ubuntu on an Asus eee pc ?
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: yeah it still exist...
<silv3r_m00n> b1n42y: that I know .. what is wine www
<b1n42y> world wide web
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: sudo chmod -R +r ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ActionParsnip2> CVirus: i'd run xubuntu but its pretty much the same deal
<ActionParsnip2> CVirus: ask the room, it will respond
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: Zero output, refresh items still exist
 * Dabian kicks the room ... }:->
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: you get error trying to delete?
<Psuedo> Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter?
<CVirus> ActionParsnip2: thanks
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: yes same error
<ActionParsnip2> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 736 kB
<epifanio> hi All
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: ls -l /path/to/file/you/are/trying/to/delete
<epifanio> i've a laptop with a broken cd-rom, i want install ubuntu on it, now i extracted the HD from the laptop and i mounted it in a external casa ...  can i use my desktop (ubuntu8.10) to install linux on the external drive ...  and then mount the HD on the laptop to have linux ?
<Ian22222> I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I've got a problem with Ubuntu. I recently tried to dual-boot with Vista on another partition. I couldn't get it installed, now I can't use either Vista or Ubuntu. Any help would be appreciated.
<arnaldo9> Hello
<mylisto> is there a place to get a torrent of ubuntu?
<arnaldo9> :D
<arnaldo9> :D
<arnaldo9> :D
<FloodBot3> arnaldo9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip2> epifanio: sure
<jrib> !torrents | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip2> !usb | epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<epifanio> ok :-)
<b1n42y> silv3r_m00n, http://www.winehq.org/search/?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=aoe#963
<Psuedo> !hammer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammer
<mylisto> what jrib:
<arnaldo9> sads
<arnaldo9> dasdasd
<arnaldo9> asd
<arnaldo9> ad
<arnaldo9> as
<FloodBot3> arnaldo9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arnaldo9> adad
<shubbar> Webcam ( 046d:08dd Logitech ) not working under Hardy. Where can I find drivers for it?
<Psuedo> !hammertime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammertime
<epifanio> my laptop doesn't have usb boot
<Psuedo> Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter?
<jrib> Psuedo: just ask your question
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: LOL no idea what the path to trash is...
<Psuedo> Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter?
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Psuedo> jrib: That's my question, as I am having trouble installing it from the Intrepid repositories
<jrib> Psuedo: then tell us your trouble (pastebin)
<ikonia> tony403: could you please check you pm window
<epifanio> ahh .. an other question, not related to the previouse
<Psuedo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: I'm sorry it is Nautilus 2.24.1
<epifanio> i'm running ubuntu8.1064bit on my laptop too (mac book 15'')
<jrib> Psuedo: pastebin your commands and complete output
<ActionParsnip2> epifanio: doesnt have to, you install in the other system, then transfer the ard drive back
<Psuedo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<epifanio> ActionParsnip2: ok :-)
<DaveCo> this is my first time on this channel, and i dont know if im supposed to ask questions her or do i put them some where else. Please dont yell at me if im being a newb
<ActionParsnip2> epifanio: just watch you dont start manipulating the internal drive of the sytstem you are using
<epifanio> regarding the second question : the last ubuntu sw update (kernel update) broken my boot
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: I want to shut off this wine server ... how
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: ps -ef | grep wine
<silv3r_m00n> I started ies4linux and closed it but this wineserver is eating too much
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: then kill <pid>
<rrplay> DaveCa: welcome and just ask
<Psuedo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: ugh can't i just log back in as root?
<epifanio> so now to boot i hit esc ond enter in the grub menu .. to boot i need to select the previouse kernel installed
<DaveCo> wow! this is cool.
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: it doesn't get killed
<Psuedo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: that would be boring
<silv3r_m00n> what is this
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, ps -aux | wine then kill by pid
<DeVilDeMonde> jrib: But possible yes?
<jrib> Psuedo: tell the channel, not me
<b1n42y> oops
<jrib> DeVilDeMonde: sure, use sudo to delete the file
<Psuedo> Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter? - As I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<ActionParsnip2> b1n42y: i use the linux standard, aux is bsd standard
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, sorry wrong person, meant for silver
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: try: kill -15 <pid>
<silv3r_m00n> what does -15 mean ?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip2: I killed it from taskmanager
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: the pid is the leftmost number in the output
<silv3r_m00n> fine
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: -15 means graceful close
<njk> rrplay i am using ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if that fails use: kill -9 <pid>
<njk> but my prerelease updates were on
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: -9 is the biggest hammer, no foolin
<rrplay> njk : was this the network-manager problem??
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, failing that kill -9 -1
 * b1n42y with evil grin
<njk> i am tried connecting using static ifconfig
<rrplay> njk: are you adressing me ?
<njk> the ipaddress gets set but cant ping the other comp
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if the app is called 'wineserver' you can use: killall wineserver
<njk> yeah
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: if theres any hyphens i there then add them as yuo wish
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: Unless you have a Sys V killall, lol.
<rrplay> njk: please use my nick iit's abig room
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: whats that?
<Dabian> (Which i don't know if is included in ubuntu)
<b1n42y> njk, type the first few letters of persons name than tab than your message
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: Well, in Sys V unix .. "killall" was a tad more "intuitive", lol
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: i try to stick to stuff thats universal so i dont have to relearn a whole load of stuff if i get on a new system
<b1n42y> njk, tab till you get correct name
<njk> rrplay: cool
<rrplay> njk: some one else had same problem and downgradied yhat one package back to previous versio and good to go this wa 2 days ago
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: IIRC "killall" *would* kill all processes. :)
<njk> network-manager package?
<njk> rrplay: networkmanager package
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: well, the processes owned by the user
<rrplay> njk: yep
<b1n42y> njk, rrplay , try wicd if you have issues with NM
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: I think it would ignore arguements .. yes, processes it could kill .. I don't think it was SUID, lol.
<njk> rrplay: tried that too :( no use
<eldenz> is ubuntu64.local supposed to be an alias to localhost?
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: Not as default, anyhow. :)
<ActionParsnip2> Dabian: oh thatd be fun to watch :D
<danniz> anything I should be worried about when doing my do-release-upgrade on hardy server to intrepid? :)
<rrplay> bin42y thanks
<ActionParsnip2> danniz: should be fine, why are you upgrading?
<blankthemuffin> How would I go about making an iso extracted to a usb flash drive bootable?
<ActionParsnip2> !usb | blankthemuffin
<danniz> need more up to date software, like the svn 1.5 and such
<ubottu> blankthemuffin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip2> blankthemuffin: its a bit more involved that that
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, damn your quick
<danniz> plus I love to have all apps up to date heh
<ActionParsnip2> !upgrade | danniz
<ubottu> danniz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<b1n42y> nice
<ActionParsnip2> danniz: use the cli update and you'll be fine
<Dabian> ActionParsnip2: I guess the fun part was to come from an BSD-like system, and then logging in as root on a production system with system V, and try to do something like "killall lpd" because the printer was going nuts, lol.
<jrib> danniz: you're probably not use the right distro if you value bleeding-edge over stability imo
<ActionParsnip2> danniz: make sure you read stuff when its starts talking about overwriting conf files with the new version / keep old version
<danniz> intrepid ain't that far out on the bleed is it =)
<b1n42y> danniz, cough fedora updates alot...
<ikonia> danniz: no
<ikonia> danniz: most things it's pretty up to date
<ActionParsnip2> i'd take community over bleeding edge
<b1n42y> same
<ActionParsnip2> but i get  bit of both in gentoo :)
<echo_mirage> (ssh problem) my private keys' passphrases are not accepted, once the keys are in ~/.ssh/id_rsa. i cant even change them then. but when the keys are in another folder, the passphrases seem correct. please help
<danniz> yea exactly, plus I love ubuntu since I switched from debian years ago. so never looking into other dists. for a long time
<danniz> + the forums are great for help and irc.. win win :)
<silv3r_m00n> what are the new improvements in karmic koala ?
<becomingGuru> Hi... I upgraded firefox today, -- from the repos and all my bookmarks, history seems to have broken :(
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, gentoo... for experienced linuxi
<danniz> thanks ActionParsnip2  will read
<ActionParsnip2> silv3r_m00n: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<danniz> luckely softlayer has console access if something would go wrong :]
<becomingGuru> did anyone upgrade latest today's firefox ubuntu release??
<ActionParsnip2> b1n42y: yeah, i think its fun
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: yep i got it
<blankthemuffin> ah sweet thanks ActionParsnip2
<Andry_WorkZ> anybody know how to change permission for a file created as ROOT so I can access/copy/delete it like a normal user?
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Did it break for U?
<jrib> Andry_WorkZ: where?
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: not yet
<Myrtti> Andry_WorkZ: sudo chown user:user
<Andry_WorkZ> jrib: /root
<Myrtti> Andry_WorkZ: hrm
<jrib> Andry_WorkZ: why?
<Myrtti> Andry_WorkZ: why?
<danniz> hehe
<cooldduuudde> Andry_Work gksudo nautilus
<mgolisch> why do you need to do stuff to files in /root
<becomingGuru> This is why Linux SUCKS
<mgolisch> you should not need to do that
<Andry_WorkZ> Myrtti:I created it with a program launched with root privileges
<ActionParsnip2> Andry_WorkZ: ls -l <folder> will tell you the owner and group owner of the folder, you could add yourself to the owning group to get access
<jrib> becomingGuru: rants to /dev/null
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: its FOSS, no SLA, no warranty
<ikonia> becomingGuru: firefox is not linux
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, yeah im in the same boat but further down stream i get excited when i type cal in terminal
<ikonia> becomingGuru: pleaes don't rant - and certainly don't rant if you don't know what you're saying
<becomingGuru> suddenly an "upgrade" from package repos breaks everything
<Andry_WorkZ> ActionParsnip2: -rw root root
<ligth> .tin.it
<ActionParsnip2> Andry_WorkZ: hmm, not so useful
<ActionParsnip2> Andry_WorkZ: you could leave it as is and use sudo / gksudo when you need to write to it
<becomingGuru> ikonia: I know what I am saying... I upgraded via package repos today and everything suddenly broke
<ActionParsnip2> Andry_WorkZ: or use sudo -i   while you manipulate it.
<ikonia> becomingGuru: "everything" ?
<ikonia> becomingGuru: what exactly broke
<becomingGuru> Firefox,
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: try the linux .tar.gz of firefox on the official site
<Andry_WorkZ> ActionParsnip2: I just wanted to freely modify/copy/delete that file using GUI, not terminal
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: can you expand on "broken"
<ikonia> becomingGuru: that's not everything, thats the package you're upgrading not working properly
<ActionParsnip2> Andry_WorkZ: gksudo nautilus
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Tried that too... Yea... all the history, bookmarks, and autocmplete and cookies are gone
<Andry_WorkZ> ActionParsnip2: ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: ok so firefox works its your settings that are faulty or not being read
<becomingGuru> ikonia: How do I go back to the older package?
<ikonia> becomingGuru: well - I don't think that will make a difference
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: if you can give details like that off the bat it can speed things up
<ikonia> becomingGuru: if your "history" is gone - I suspect your .mozilla directory is having a problem
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: I dont think so, as even otherwise, it is crashing every 2 minutes
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: try closing all firefoxes, renaming ~/.mozilla then rerunning firefox
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: if it runs ok, yor profile is faulty
<Aberration> Hi all!
<ActionParsnip2> *your
<bruce__> hi all
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Ok i tried renaming /etc/firefox and running ff... but it dint work
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: we rename so we can rollback
<ActionParsnip2> no thats not what i said
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does anyone know how I can set up irssi so that I take a certain nickname when connecting to a specified server >
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ?
<bruce__> Help please
<Iceman_B^Ltop> instead of the main nick ?
<sirc> -it
<becomingGuru> now.. I will try renaming .mozilla
<Aberration> When I got a CD/DVD in my player, the disk keeps turning (every seconds) even if I don't use it... I don't know how to stop that without removing the didk!
<Aberration> disk*
<becomingGuru> But suddenly how will the filesystem have a problem for reading? I dont get it?
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: you will need to rename whatever you did in /etc back to what it should be
<ikonia> Iceman_B^Ltop: try #irrsi
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Ok will do that too
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: because you are renaming random stuff. I never told you to touch anything in /etc
<Psuedo> Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter? - As I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: renaming system criticl stuff doesnt suddenly make things work, it will break them
<bruce__> hello can i get some help in here very newbi
<ubuntistas> does anybody know when the new version of amsn will be released?
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: read the instruction and follw
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ikonia: tnx
<Myrtti> bruce__: just ask your question, if someone can answer, they will
<ActionParsnip2> ubuntistas: you may find a 3rd party repo with it on, or you could compile
<idefine> is there anyway to enable the network manager applet for not just wirelss, I have 2 lans, which are both greyed out, but I can connected to a wifi network using the network manager applet, any ideas? Thanks. (intrepid)
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: you could also try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<mgolisch> idefine: the wired interfaces are probably configured using the interfaces file
<mgolisch> idefine: networkamanager ignores those
<bruce__> ok ta right got ubuntu 8.10 working fine with nvidia drivers on computer monitor but when i change to my tv missing screen edges changed res but no help
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Tried sudo aptitude remove firefox and sudo aptitude install firefox... it should be the same right?
<becomingGuru> BTW, tried renaming .mozilla and opened it... No luck, problem only worsens
<ikonia> becomingGuru: how did it get worse
<idefine> mgolisch: fair enough, the problem is that I am trying to vpn using vpnc, and if I don't connect to the wireless it won't let me connect to the vpn, it thinks there is no connection?
<b1n42y> mgolisch, thats not correct
<becomingGuru> It says assertion failed for search each time I enter a url
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: same thing, make sure you run sudo apt-get clean first, remove the old deb file
<idefine> mgolisch: removing the configurations from my interfaces file should let me use the network manager then correct?
<mgolisch> idefine: yeah should atleast
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Where will I find the .deb file?
<bruce__> hello can i get some help in here very newbi
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: you dont need to know, just run: sudo apt-gte clean to remove the old file from the cache which will force the system to download a fresh one from the repo
<ActionParsnip2> *get
<becomingGuru> ok
<Myrtti> bruce__: ask?
<becomingGuru> I did this: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<becomingGuru> Still no use... :(
<bruce__> did so guess the answer no then
<Myrtti> bruce__: you can repeat your question every once in a while
<bruce__> part of desktop missing when i use my tv for monitor
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: run firefox from a terminal and use it, when it crashes, firefox will output intelligent data to the terminal which may help
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Yea, fine... Will try that...
<bruce_> got ubuntu 8.10 working fine with nvidia drivers on computer monitor but when i change to my tv missing screen edges changed res but no help
<becomingGuru> But firefox always runs in the background.... even if I say firefox... How do I force it to run in the terminal? By Alt+F2?
<becomingGuru> Ok will try that
<ActionParsnip2> bruce_: what connection are you using for the tv?
<bruce_> dvi to hdmi
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: open a terminal, type firefox and press enter
<rrplay> bruce_:: look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<gldtn> good morning all
<ActionParsnip2> bruce_: try to provide maximum information and you'll get better / quicker help
<Stylee> something weird happened, I booted from live CD and network worked.... I shutdown the PC, and later when rebooted it didn't work anymore, even after few reboots... what could be wrong?
<dronix> hello
<becomingGuru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127203/ This is the stacktrace, from the firefox prompt
<ActionParsnip2> Style: what if you run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<b1n42y> Stylee, wireless?
<Stylee> thanks, will try
<gldtn> Stylee, how are you connecting? wired or wireless?
<Stylee> b1n42y: no
 * Debolaz wish ubuntu would work with his openvpn network. :(
<Psuedo> Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter? - As I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: also try: sudo ifup eth0
<Stylee> gldtn: wired
<ActionParsnip2> !vpn | Debolaz
<ubottu> Debolaz: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Xpistos> Hey fellas I could use a little help. I need to mount a network share as my music drive so I can access it like it was just another folder on my local box. Any Ideas? Everything I find says just to mount it, but some of my programs can't read read the drives mounted this way
<ActionParsnip2> Xpistos: smbmount
<Psuedo> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Debolaz> ActionParsnip2: Setting it up works just fine, it just won't send any data once its connected, giving me "write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)" errors and the only google reference I found was a german that experienced the same problem and had gotten no answer on how to solve it.
<ActionParsnip2> Debolaz: maybe you need some route commands
<b1n42y> Psuedo, sounds like corrupt install file
<Psuedo> I am having some trouble install RKHunter, Can someone please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter? - As I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<b1n42y> erm looks
<Psuedo> Can you please try uninstalling then installing rkhunter?
<gldtn> paste on pastebin.com your: ifconfig eth0
<becomingGuru> Ok, yea, actually I did a fresh install by renaming .moz again and it worked well. Thanks. But now my cache, history, bookmarks seems to have lost
<Psuedo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b1n42y> Psuedo, i checked the pastebin hash fails , thats corrupt package in my opinion
<gldtn> Stylee,  paste on pastebin.com your: ifconfig eth0
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: try deleting the current .mozilla and rename back the original
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip2: I will check it out see if that works
<Stylee> gldtn: this is on another PC
<Debolaz> ActionParsnip2: Possibly, maybe the openvpn extension to the gnome network manager doesn't understand pushing.
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: unknown interface wth0 :(
<Stylee> eth*
<bm> hey
<gldtn> Stylee, its eth0, not wth0
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: ok what interface names do you have in ifconfig
<arvind_khadri> hi, i get Operation not permitted when i try to do a chown for a folder. how do i come over that?
<gldtn> oops typo i see
<user_> DANIEL
<Stylee> it seems it doesn't see my card anymore
<user_> wie geht es dir
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: try: lshw -C network
<gldtn> Stylee, do you know what card it is?
<Stylee> gldtn: it is an onboard card on GA-ex58-ud4p
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: is it enabled in bios? do you see data lights flashing on the back?
<ActionParsnip2> Stylee: you could read:   dmesg | less to see whats going on
<Stylee> ActionParsnip2: so for lshw it says network disabled... and yes I see leds on back
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Thanks.. It dint work, I will try around a lil bit more.. But the Linux Community Rocks! I retract my earlier frustrated statement..
<fdsae> how do i boot to desktop from command line?
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: you could rebuild a new profile if it gets long in the tooth
<ActionParsnip2> fdsae: startx
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Yea, thats it, Perhaps I am gonna have to rebuild the profile...
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: keep our old one just in case
<becomingGuru> Is there anyway I can install FF 3.1 Beta 2 from the ubuntu repos?
<foo_> g
<Huufarted> Can anybody tell me what the 'System Setting' checkbox is when editing a network connection in the network manager?
<Psuedo> I am having some trouble install RKHunter, Can someone please try uninstalling then installing RKHunter? - As I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<endial> Anyone know how to use wine well?
<gldtn> Stylee, what did you get with; sudo lshw -C network
<Huufarted> becomingGuru: I doubt it.  Ubuntu repositories are for the stable builds.
<v0lksman> is there a fix for pulse dying after time on intrepid?  it just stops working after a few hours...
<fdsae> it gave me some bs about a server error
<fdsae> anyway around that
<Klaz168> endial, what r u trying to do?
<fdsae> or maybe a dif command
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: http://betabuild.wordpress.com/2008/12/22/how-to-install-firefox-31-beta-2-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<gldtn> Stylee, did you get a line that said product: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet or something similar?
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip2: Oh cool!
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/03/install-firefox-3-beta-5-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<ActionParsnip2> becomingGuru: if you want beta 5
<Huufarted> becomingGuru: like ActionParsnip2 said, it will have to be done not through the official repositories.
<endial> Klaz168: trying to install a game and when i try to start I scroll to the bottom of user agreement and the agree button will not activate
<DJones> endial: It might be worth you asking in #winehq, the people there will probably be the best ones to help with installing/configuring wine and any applications
<Klaz168> endial, did u check that game on wine appdb?
<Stylee> gldtn: no
<ActionParsnip2> endial: try pressing tab and using space to tick the box
<Stylee> I will try to do something else
<endial> Klaz168: its world of warcraft its gold i believe
<Schok> i messed up my ubuntu trying the mac4lin conversion, now i log in into ubuntu thru CLI..no gui at all from bootup..can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip2> endial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<haptiK> hi all - i haver desktop cube enabled in compiz but its only switching flipping between two windows i see no cube effect
<ActionParsnip2> endial: WoW needs someaptches to wine i think, the guide will help
<gldtn> Stylee, sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep eth1
<bazhang> haptiK, install ccsm and set it there
<b1n42y> haptiK, you need 4 workspaces
<ActionParsnip2> haptiK: run ccsm, in general change desktop width from 2 to 4
<gldtn> Stylee, change eth1 to eth0
<bazhang> haptiK, under general settings virtual horizontal desktops
<ActionParsnip2> !cube | haptiK
<ubottu> haptiK: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<b1n42y> ActionParsnip2, ha! beat you for ince
<b1n42y> once*
<ActionParsnip2> b1n42y: hehe
<Schok> how do i start gnome desktop thru CLI?
<ActionParsnip2> Schok: sudo gdm start
<Schok> is that the same as startx?
<ActionParsnip2> Schok: gdm will take you to the login manager i believe, startx will give you desktop as the current user
<DrHalan> what is the branch-adress for a package located on launchpad?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to install jre for firefox, i installed openjdk-6-jre but firefox doesnt see anything in about:plugins, where should i look ?
<Psuedo> I am having some trouble install RKHunter, Can someone please try uninstalling then installing RKHunter? - As I am getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127196
<Schok> ok thanks, i will try it out
<glitsj16> zorglu_: you need a plugin for firefox, not a jre ... like sun-java6-plugin for example
<Psuedo> What would you recommend I use for yacc?
<gldtn> Stylee, did you get anything? what was the last line?
<b1n42y> Psuedo, remove completely and download again
<zorglu_> glitsj16: tahnks trying
<Psuedo> tried that b1n42y
<Flynsarmy> How do i export nautilus bookmarks?
<b1n42y> Psuedo, not just uninstall
<arvind_khadri> whatever folders i create are being owned by root?
<Psuedo> What would you recommend I use for yacc?
<danniz> Psuedo: install it manually it's not that hard
<sipior> Psuedo: bison?
<Psuedo> thx
<Psuedo> danniz... alright
<vladuz976> i have a GeForce 9800 GTX(G92), how do i find out if that is supported in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> whatever folders i create are being owned by root? this is weird behaviour.... and the drives that have been mounted are owned by root.. how do i change it?
<SuPeRhAm1> vladuz976: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<SuPeRhAm1> see it comes up there
<arvind_khadri> !nvidia | vladuz976
<ubottu> vladuz976: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vladuz976> superhaml thanks
<Travis-42> is there support for blackberries or iphones in ubuntu?
<vladuz976> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<vladuz976> this says no 3d
<vladuz976> too bad
<ikonia> Travis-42: blackberry support in linux is very bad due to rim using their own internal methods
<zorglu_> glitsj16: i installed sun-java6-plugin but firefox doesnt see anything, in about:plugin or in page using java, any idea ?
<ikonia> Travis-42: there is an alpha product bit it is very hit and miss, and very limited
<Travis-42> ikonia: oh :-/.  Is it the same for the iphone?
<ikonia> Travis-42: no idea about the iphone, I only know the blackberry because I looked into it
<Travis-42> I need a new phone, but I'd like to be able to hook it up to my computer :-)
<glitsj16> zorglu_: have you restarted firefox after finishing the install ?
<zorglu_> glitsj16: i did
<Travis-42> ok well thank you ikonia
<glitsj16> zorglu_: are you on 32-bit ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> Travis-42, heard about the free-runner from openmoko?
<zorglu_> glitsj16: i am
<glitsj16> zorglu_: weird, any other java related plugins active in firefox ?
<zorglu_> glitsj16: nope only flash
<Psuedo> Is anyone here using Jaunty?
<zorglu_> glitsj16: im guessing the firefox doesnt look in the good directory
<Travis-42> arvind_khadri: yea, it's a good idea, but I don't think it's right for me yet
<Psuedo> Is anyone here using Ubuntu Jaunty?
<arvind_khadri> Travis-42, :) ok
<vladuz976> Psuedo: no, but i am thinking about it. how is it? buggy?
<vtec> how would I get out of full screen on the terminal server
 * dronix is away: I'm busy
<Psuedo> I'm not useing it...
<aaron__> i have a question about ram
<Psuedo> I'm not using it... vladuz976
<vtec> how would I get out of full screen on the terminal server?
<Psuedo> Anyone using Ubuntu Intrepid or above? If so, can I please have your .bashrc?
<arvind_khadri> whatever folders i create are being owned by root? this is weird behaviour.... and the drives that have been mounted are owned by root.. how do i change it?
<glitsj16> zorglu_: could be, there's a key in about:config you can activate to get the location paths of installed plugins shown in the about:plugins page, filter for plugin and set expose_full_path to true to help you track down the paths
<zorglu_> glitsj16: it was the case of the dir
<or4n_> Psuedo: i
<aaron__> i have 8 gb of ram but my computer will only recognize 2.7. how can i make it recognize all 8 gigs
<glitsj16> zorglu_: nice that's fixed
<zorglu_> glitsj16: thanks for the tips i will. i was aware of this tips
<Pici> Psuedo: /etc/skel/.bashrc will have the default .bashrc
<or4n_> Psuedo: typo... was gonna say that i'm gonna try it later today
<glitsj16> zorglu_: ok, enjoy the browsing
<Psuedo> Pici: Using a very modified version of Ubuntu, doesn't have that file
<adante> hi, if i cannot boot from the livecd is there another way to install ubuntu?
<Rencx> how i can mount 8gb iso?
<aaron__> does any one know how i can make my computer recognize more ram
<zorglu_> glitsj16: all that to upload picture on facebook :) thanks for your help
<Pici> Psuedo: http://pastebin.com/f226209e8
<Rencx> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Rencx> what comand i must use to mount iso image file??
<DeVilDeMonde> I've lost all sound in ubuntu... :(
<arvind_khadri> Pici, whatever folders i create are being owned by root? this is weird behaviour.... and the drives that have been mounted are owned by root.. how do i change it?
<bazhang> !iso > Rencx
<Oni_of_z_AsH> Hi guys! Im a newbie on java wireless. Im trying to connect a mobile phone (wifi enabled) to a computer where i can send a text to a computer via socket programming. The program works fine in emulator (wireless toolkit CLDC) but on mobile phone the connection nevers happens..y? Can any1 suggest...
<ubottu> Rencx, please see my private message
<DeVilDeMonde> Can somebody help me fix it? When i go to test my sound I get the following error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<Psuedo> just did a sudo dpkg -i *.deb in a folder with almost 200 .deb, this is going to be a long night!
<vladuz976> i have / on a separate partition, during install i can just install to that and leave /home untouched. that correct? so i can keep all my settings
<Rencx> bazhang: it can it mount 8GB?
<drostie> Um, to follow some instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com (specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaPortegeM700) I need to have a ServerLayout section in my xorg.conf, but ubuntu's default install didn't seem to generate one. What do I do with that?
<Pici> Rencx: It shouldnt care what size the iso is.
<X_FILES> anyone know if it is possible to use  gnomad2 with Ubuntu live USB ?
<vtec> how i can exit of full screen on terminal server?
<theCarpenter> vtec: logout or exit
<DeVilDeMonde> Anybody know how i can get my sound back?
<theCarpenter> vtec: ctrl-f7 if you accidentally went out of the xsession by hitting ctrlf1 or something
<remoteCTRL> when rebooting the pc automount is not being started, no errors or anything else in dmesg, any help appreciated
<DeVilDeMonde> gonna try a reboot
<X_FILES> devil is your sound manager workin?
<jose__> hola a todos
<drostie> X_Files: Devil just left
<jose__> alguien tiene blackberry
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<X_FILES> yep :)
<drostie> 'kay. Just making sure you saw. ^_^
<theCarpenter> Spanish? on MY internets?
<ash_gfm> common solutions for 500
<X_FILES> how do you answer to someone with is nickname lol?
<X_FILES> i have to write it -_-
<MK13> hey, any body in here know what could have caused this to happen during an update "http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2061/screenshot3k.png"?
<drostie> remoteCTRL: What exactly do you mean by "automount is not being started"...?
<Pici> !tab | X_FILES
<ubottu> X_FILES: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ash_gfm> This application gives incremental, temporally grouped CPU usage data on processes, allowing the user ***BUZZZ*** Why is my computer slow?
<X_FILES> Pici tanx a lot =)
<ash_gfm> Right! - so, hi, I have slow downs, is there a daemon running or something I can check that logs, in multiple ways, what the hell is running on my machine, so if I doorbell it, I can go back and see what was raping my rig?
<subaeroux> hi
<drostie> MK13: a bad download of the .deb file, or a poorly packaged .deb could maybe cause that sort of error.
<subaeroux> how do i get audio working in ubuntu 8.10
<ash_gfm> I suspect it is just the fail-amusement-park that is  firefox release 3, but might be nautilus
<remoteCTRL> drostie: i have network mounted home directories, that are being controlled by an ldap database, autofs does this nomrally but in this case ps aux says there is nothing rrunning
<subaeroux> using creative drivers
<ash_gfm> I am running a 800mb vm too :/
<subaeroux> hardware rather
<remoteCTRL> drostie: rc.0 to rc5.d say autofs is on S19...
<drostie> MK13: You can try downloading the .deb package direct from packages.ubuntu.com and installing it by clicking on it.
<X_FILES> subaeroux did you set your sound manager?
<MK13> drostie: i downloaded it multiple times and it isnt just that package that was messed up, and i tried a .deb i already had and knew was good
<subaeroux> i have unmuted turned up everything
<subaeroux> its using alsamixer
<X_FILES> ok
<kuban> #ubuntu.pl
<r3dux> ash - have you got 3D acceleration working in VirtualBox?
<subaeroux> under 3 cards
<subaeroux> pulseaudio
<X_FILES> yes
<subaeroux> ca0106
<subaeroux> and some onboard
<subaeroux> via
<drostie> M13, remoteCTRL: I really don't know enough to handle either of your questions, sorry. :-\
<subaeroux> ive swithced the ca to card position 0
<remoteCTRL> drostie: thats ok, dude thanks for the attempt though
<subaeroux> but no sound
<X_FILES> subaeroux i installed a program called pulseaudio where i can manage output sound card
<subaeroux> see in alsamixer it comes up with pulseaudio
<subaeroux> as the chipset
<Oni_of_z_AsH> ubuntu doesn't turn off my pc well. only hard disk gets shut down..fans still running..can any1 suggest y?
<subaeroux> but if u go
<subaeroux> alsamixer -c 0
<X_FILES> ok me too weird
<subaeroux> then the chipset is ca0106
<remoteCTRL> how do i find out wha an application that is listen in rcX.d has not been started? dmesg and syslog say 0,0...
<remoteCTRL> gosh sry 4 syntax..
<r3dux> Oni_of_z_AsH, fans can keep going if something is overheating... tho that might not be the case. ACPI issue?
<X_FILES> now im using ubuntu on usb working good =)
<subaeroux> so what would u suggest
<subaeroux> in terms of sound
<X_FILES> is the sound working from the live cd ?
<subaeroux> its installed on the hdd
<subaeroux> ubuntu i.e.
<subaeroux> the sounds not outputting at all
<LordMetroid> Anyone else had any problem with the last update that included Firefox?
<LordMetroid> Cause Firefox stopped showing anything but the frame
<X_FILES> ok  it goes beyond  my knowledge sry
<LordMetroid> Maybe I ought to install Internet Explorer :D
<LordMetroid> lol
<Debolaz> Hey LordMetroid.
<LordMetroid> Debolaz, ... Hello, didn't expect you here
<X_FILES> LordMetroid try creating another account but save your bookmark before
<rrplay> remoteCTRL: do want to check all running processes ?? top  or htop  or for net see netstat
<LordMetroid> X_FILES, what?
<LordMetroid> X_FILES, in firefox? Cause I have no menues in Firefox
<X_FILES> LordMetroid did you tried the safe mode without plugins ??
<remoteCTRL> rrplay:  err... nope i want to check wha a specific application is NOT being startet at boottime
<LordMetroid> X_FILES, how do I do that?
<X_FILES> hum i know how to but only in windoze xD
<rrplay> remoteCTRL:  ok hang on a sec
<LordMetroid> nm -safe-mode of course
<remoteCTRL> rrplay: sure, thanks
<X_FILES> LordMetroid ok i didnt know
<r3dux> LordMetroid, I've had Firefox issues with upgrades in the past and it was ALWAYS down to my "add-ons"
<X_FILES> yea me too
<r3dux> Disable all add-ons, reinstall one at a time
<LordMetroid> r3dux, can I do that from the command line?
<X_FILES> im using firefox 2.0.20
<shadeslayer> hi i cant get my CD to mount
<shadeslayer> re scanning gives me a error
<Psuedo> MK13: That's one heck of a theme!
<miles_> Hi there, could anyone point me to a tutorial explaining how to customize an alternate cd?
<r3dux> LordMetroid, I don't know about commandline, you can find your add-ons directory and rename it tho....
<MK13> Psuedo: thnx
<Psuedo> Pici: Thanks
<r3dux> Might be called "plugins" - who knows.
 * Psuedo says bye
<shadeslayer> so basically i want to force mount the CD
<shadeslayer> -e whats that??
<r3dux> What's an alternate cd?
<Pici> !modes > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<X_FILES> LordMetroid you can either create a new account by erasing the current one!
<rrplay> remoteCTRL:  a package i remembered call bum   boot up manager
<miles_> alternate install mode, text-based
<shadeslayer> Pici: what about my mount issue :(
<shadeslayer> ;)
<sbornix> hi  ..... there's a repository to get Xfce 4.6 in ubuntu 8.04 ????
<r3dux> miles_,  try bartpe
<Pici> shadeslayer: I'm barely paying attention to the channel, sorry.
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> np
<miles_> r3dux, isn't that for Windows?
<remoteCTRL> rrplay: uhuh ok, whats the purpose of that one? because i got the startup links in rc0.d to rcS.d but no matter with what priority, that thing dont start unless i do it manually
<r3dux> yes =D
<vtec> theCarpenter, thankś
<r3dux> If you want to install linux text mode, select text mode from a linux disk..
<miles_> I want to _customize_ a linux install from an alternate disc
<r3dux> miles_, APTonCD?
<X_FILES> is possible to use gnomad2 from a live USB ? it doesnt work in my pc
<miles_> No
<Pici> miles_: The minimal CD should allow you to pick packages at install time.
<Pici> !minimal | miles_
<ubottu> miles_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rrplay> remoteCTRL:  you can check and switch too start it or at least check it out if you have not
<miles_> I want to modify an install disc, in order to add my own packages or themes and other stuff, then redistribute it
<r3dux> miles_,  APTonCD will customise a linux disc. I don't think you're being clear enough if that'd nt what you want.
<LordMetroid> Ahaa, I had an old firefox process running and I suppose it was blocking any other new process of using whatever was needed.
<miles_> (a PPC version of Ubuntu 8.10)
<Vigo> Is Xfce a lighter or less load on resources desktop?
<Pici> !remaster | miles_ this may have some information
<ubottu> miles_ this may have some information: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<X_FILES> my windows partition freeze at loading screen with grub anyone know why?
<miles_> That's for Live discs, not text-based install - but it's the idea
<remoteCTRL> rrplay: umm there is a this command: update-rc.d autofs default 19 that does exactly the job and as said the links are there in rc0.d to rcS.d and the links are pointing to something valid becaus i CAN start autofs manually...
<r3dux> LordMetroid, I had exactly the same thing earlier - two firefox windows, not shown on any desktop, was wondering why when I unplugged external sound and used lappy sound it wouldn't change - running process. The cheek...
<X_FILES> ubuntu en francais?
<r3dux> miles_, you can install ubuntu in text mode.
<arvind_khadri> !fr | X_FILES
<r3dux> No modification neccessary.
<ubottu> X_FILES: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<miles_> I know I can.
<X_FILES> tanx ubottu =)
<r3dux> So wtf? :)
<Vigo> X_FILES: Have you tried fix grub?
<miles_> Geeze
<Pici> r3dux: He wants to remaster an install.
<miles_> Thanks Pici :)
<rrplay> remoteCTRL:  may have misunderstood your que  sorry
<r3dux> So go for it, miles - happy reading.
<X_FILES> Vigo i think its a partition   problem since i cant mount the hda1 partion were windows is installed
<r3dux> Thanks, Pici.
<remoteCTRL> rrplay: hehe its a difficult question, i know... but thanks for trying
<miles_> And since it's a PPC version and only has a text-based installation, I can not simply extract the ISO and CHROOT into it
<miles_> There's no SquashFS, no ramdisk, no environnement from which to go
<bullgard4> What is a 'wallops announcement system'? (See http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml)
<rrplay> remoteCTRL:  a wile ago on ultimate i also had   sysv-rc-conf
<Vigo> X_Files: Have you tried FDISK to repair the win boot part?
<X_FILES> Vigo I did it this morning with the gparted cd so i hope i wont have the freeze again
<X_FILES> Vigo i also tried to repair windows with the installation cd but it didnt work weir
<Lartza_> Hello. I had some bad experience with Ati + Xorg 7.4 on Fedora. How is the thing in Ubuntu?
<Vigo> X_Files: Do that, or do it with the utility in Windows, or the one from Grub. Make sure that the BIOS is set correctly. boot first =? and whatnot.
<coreyman> anyone know if there are asus direct console drivers for linux, i want to put ubuntu on my laptop
<GnuHDL> Hello, all
<miles_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization → got it
<r3dux> If you've overwritten the windows mbr on a dual boot system (like I did the other day) use: grub              root (your root and partition) i.e. root (hd0, 0)                                  setup (hd1, 0) {because my linux disk is on the first partition of my 2nd hd)
<X_FILES> Vigo ok i did evering you tell i hope its not an hardware problem since my pc is 4 years old lol*
<DeVilDeMonde> How do i change from OSS sound drivers to ALSA?
<Vigo> X_Files: FDISK can be downloaded from bootdisk.com or whatever you like, but it is also a native part of the DOS system utilities.
<coreyman> I thought on linux drivers were bulit into the kernel, how are we able to install drivers?
<GnuHDL> I've problem and need a quick help,............I've a 1.8GB P4 with 1GB RAM and 64MB VGA  can I use VM with a windows installed inside the VM in the ubuntu
<r3dux> once you've run "grub" run "find /boot/stage1" to get your linux drive's hdX address
<Kartagis> coreyman, insmod
<r3dux> "find /boot/grub/stage1" -- sorry
<X_FILES> Vigo Tank you =) also it happens randomly and only during the xp loading screen maybe  a driver conflict (im using a usb mouse ) ?
<DeVilDeMonde> coreyman: Was that directed at me?
<coreyman> devildemonde no
<kinja-sheep> I'm trying to enable a compiz plugin -- The one that will clear out/resize all windows so i can select which windows to work on?  If you know what I mean?
<DeVilDeMonde> coreyman: OK
<GnuHDL> Please........I've a 1.8GHz P4 with 1GB RAM and 64MB VGA  can I use VM with a windows installed inside the VM in the ubuntu...
<GnuHDL> now I'm in the trouble
<GnuHDL> ...
<glitsj16> kinja-sheep: could that be the expo plugin ?
<Vigo> X_Files: I do not really think that a hardware thing like that could do it, but I could be wrong, that USB device might be in the boot loader section or first device, that could be the error itself.
<GnuHDL> this is a way to get rid of the problem is it OK?
<kinja-sheep> glitsj16: The ideal is windows, but I looked into that one and it only only displayed all workspaces.
<kinja-sheep> Close call. :)
<kinja-sheep> But still... No. :'(
<DeVilDeMonde> Anybody?
<GnuHDL> Please........I've a 1.8GHz P4 with 1GB RAM and 64MB VGA  can I use VM with a windows installed inside the VM in the ubuntu...
<GnuHDL>  now I'm in the trouble ...
<GnuHDL> this is a way to gid rid of the problem is it OK?
<X_FILES> Vigo ill just wait and if it happens again ill certainly reformate my hd
<starykomputer> hi
<starykomputer> I have weird problem with NX Free, when I connect to other computer I can't use arrow keys from the keyboard, for example print screen is assigned to up arrow. Any ideas what's wrong?
<glitsj16> kinja-sheep: don't even see a plugin called 'windows' in ccsm, perhaps you might get more response in #compiz-fusion
<GnuHDL> DeVilDeMonde, could you please give me a quick reply if possible?
<kinja-sheep> glitsj16: Will try. ;0
<glitsj16> kinja-sheep: scale perhaps ? last gamble :)
<Vigo> X_FILES: Ok, seems like it would be fun to work on and find the solution, all solutions are good fodder for the forums.
<bullgard4> What is a 'wallops announcement system'? (See http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml)
<Pici> bullgard4: Please ask in #freenode, this is not Ubuntu related.
<bullgard4> Pici: Ok.
<DeVilDeMonde> GnuHDL: I have no idea. My best suggestion would be to check VM's sys req
<kinja-sheep> glitsj16: That's it!  I found a link too.  It's scale. :)
<kinja-sheep> glitsj16: http://techblogger08.wordpress.com/2008/05/25/expose-in-ubuntu/ :)
<nex0s> I've got a problem: encrypted Ubuntu is running on, let's call it, hdd1 and i want to install WindowsXP (for gaming) on hdd2, if i install XP now, ubuntu won't boot. Can i simply unplug hdd1 and install Windows o hdd2, then plug hdd1 on again and put windows in my grub conf? will ubuntu still boot?
<DeVilDeMonde> Any body know how i can change from OSS sound drivers to ALSA?
<kinja-sheep> glitsj16: Thanks. :)
<glitsj16> kinja-sheep: great, the expose terminology threw me off (always does that), you're welcome
<starykomputer> I have weird problem with NX Free, when I connect to other computer I can't use arrow keys from the keyboard, for example print screen is assigned to up arrow. Any ideas what's wrong?
<DeVilDeMonde> over 1400 people in here and nobody can help me change my sound driver over?
<r3dux> I can.
<r3dux> :)
<Lartza_> Does fglrx + Xorg 7.4 work?
<nex0s> DeVilDeMonde, remove old, install new
<r3dux> DeVilDeMonde, Search for "alsa upgrade script" - run it.
<romulo> hi, pidgin is crashing all the time since i updated ubuntu, is that a known issue?
<DeVilDeMonde> nex0s: both are installed... I'd just like to dictate which it uses by default.
<r3dux> romulo, not for me... downgrade via package manager.
<twager> Anyone tell me how I can burn .wav files to show tracknames instead of track1 track2 etc ?
<DeVilDeMonde> romulo: I am stable with latest updates
<romulo> DeVilDeMonde, using pidgin?
<DeVilDeMonde> romulo: Indeed
<r3dux> twager, .wav files do not contain track information
<DeVilDeMonde> romulo: On it right now.
<romulo> strange, even the new version of pidgin (compiled by myself) is crashing
<glitsj16> DeVilDeMonde: change settings --> menu system > preferences > sound
<r3dux> That could be your problem, romulo..
<twager> r3dux: So it is not possible ?
<romulo> r3dux, i was using the apt one, and it started crashing all the time, so i recompiled it
<romulo> still crashes
<r3dux> twager - no. a wav file does not store any meta tags.
<DeVilDeMonde> romulo: try completely removing the package and installing fresh...
<r3dux> romgo, get the packed ver
<romulo> DeVilDeMonde, i will backtrace it, sounds more likely to work
<DeVilDeMonde> romulo: use synaptic
<twager> r3dux: Thanks  you haved saved me a lot of cd's :-)
<DeVilDeMonde> glitsj16: I'll see if i can locate that
<r3dux> twager, No worries :)
<DeVilDeMonde> glitsj16: Not used to ubuntu
<X_FILES> Devildemonde in case your hopeless you can try linux mint based on ubuntu but its including a lot more sound drivers (its even working on a usb drive)
<DeVilDeMonde> X_FILES: nah OSS is working, but won't let me use my front mic.
<r3dux> But mint is a ubuntu fork, and it won't have the same kind of support standard ubuntu does...
<tiredbones> I'm trying to use my iso image to recover my passwd file. When i edit my /etc/passwd I don't see the file i have on my hdd. I suspect that i 'm seeing the file on the image. how do i get at the file on my hdd?
<r3dux> You're going out on a limb (in a sense)
<glitsj16> DeVilDeMonde: i think that are the correct menu item names, on xfce myself so not 100% sure
<Vigo> twager: You could use binary names. .wav 010110 and such, or convert the binary to .wav0204
<DeVilDeMonde> glitsj16: nah, no such creature in here... but thanks for trying.
<mudit> i need to open a cd image, what software to use in ubuntu ?
<r3dux> I was so impressed I created (i.e. install) Vista in a VirtualBox the other day and my wireless network worked straight off the bat
<r3dux> That's awesome.
<X_FILES> yep =p
<wikzo> I need help to installing a Firefox add-on called New Tab King (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10828). When I open a new tab it just says that it can't find the file "chrome://newtabking/content/newtabking.htm" - I use Ubuntu 8.10 with Firefox 3.0.7
<erUSUL> tiredbones: mount te partitioon holding your root filesystem
<erUSUL> !iso | mudit
<r3dux> That plugin sounds like it's for chrome not firefox.......
<ubottu> mudit: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mudit> cool !
<X_FILES> wikzo did you  tried this addon with an other firefox accoutn?
<wikzo> X_FILES: Firefox account? How?
<mudit> wikzo: does the addon runs on windows firefox 3.07 ?
<r3dux> You can mount .NRG files with -o loop,offset 307200
<tiredbones> erUSUL, would the command be,    mount /dev/scd0 /
<DeVilDeMonde> glitsj16: found it, again thanks for trying to help.
<wikzo> mudit: Haven't tried but I belive so
<mudit> it is a .uif image
<erUSUL> tiredbones: no; /dev/scd0 is the cdrom not a partition on an hd
<glitsj16> DeVilDeMonde: no problem, hope you get things going with ALSA
<r3dux> Why are most linux rooms so hostile?
<erUSUL> tiredbones: it would be something like « sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdxy /mnt/ »
<mudit> wikzo: is the addon supported for version 3.07
<coreyman> i want to put ubuntu on my laptop where do i get started, what type of power management features does ubuntu have.
<wikzo> mudit: The website says it works with Firefox: 3.0 – 3.1b2
<erUSUL> tiredbones: where x is a,b,c... depending in ehich disk the partition is and y is  1,2,3 etc depending on the partition
<X_FILES> wikzo mayby its windows only
<r3dux> coreyman, all of them. Dual-Boot ubuntu - it's easy - read up :)
<tiredbones> erUSUL, thanks
<wikzo> X_FILES: Don't think so. I could install with ease and the site says nothing about Windows only
<coreyman> r3dux i got a asus g50 series that has pretty lights on the front and special buttons up top to change performance modes and such, im going to loose their functionality when i switch aren'tI
<r3dux> corey - yes.
<azlon> what is the program that will give me a bar at the bottom for my programs like Mac OS X?
<coreyman> r3dux i already have kubuntu on my desktop.
<X_FILES> wikzo some addons doesnt work with linux though since they are not officialy develloped under the gnu license
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone over here with a toshiba laptop ?
<coreyman> r3dux j/w about laptop
<r3dux> coreyman, you can use the buttons, if you know the command codes
<Anarhist> is it possible to make a dump of all the installed packages in the text format somehow?
<wikzo> X_FILES: Could you please try to install and see if it works on your machine? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10828
<r3dux> :)
<defrysk> azlon, awn
<coreyman> r3dux would it be possible for me to get the id of the button and then make it do something.
<azlon> defrysk: thanks
<X_FILES> sorry i dont have windows installed =S
<r3dux> corey - you can map the keycode to anything you like - that's the joy of an open operating system.
<DrHalan> can somebody explain me what this does? i am new to building packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/127249/
<Vigo> wikzo: which one is that?
<Pici> DrHalan: #ubuntu-motu would probably be of more help
<wikzo> Vigo: New Tab King 1.1 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10828
<coreyman> r3dux how would i know what to map the button to... ie i have a button that turns off my touchpad..
<X_FILES> wikzo if you really need this soft i suggest you to create a new account (search on google )
<wikzo> X_FILES: Why would a new account make a difference? :S
<DrHalan> Pici: okay thank you :)
<new-tu> Anyone up for a good tough question?  :)
<Vigo> wikzo: Thank you
<ariedcumi> cara install ubuntu gimana?
<X_FILES> wikzo your new account will be set to the default configuration of firefox (no conflit with other addons )
<v0lksman> is there a quick fix to stop Pulseaudio from crashing in intrepid...or at least something I can run to restart it without rebooting?
<wikzo> X_FILES: You mean I should try it in safe mode?
<wikzo> Vigo: Thanks for what?
<X_FILES> wikzo you should if you know how =P
<r3dux> corey - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/6173-how-do-i-find-keycode.html
<azlon> defrysk: will sudo apt-get install awn install awn?
<X_FILES> wikzo be careful though some extentions are very buggy or too recent
<DrHalan> v0lksman: just push alt+f2 and type pulseaudio but normally it shouldn't crash...
<Vigo> wikzo: reposting that link, I just logged in and am looking at the trunk.
<wikzo> Vigo: Cool. Tell me if you can get it working under Ubuntu
<v0lksman> DrHalan: yeah that doesn't do it...with hardy I used to kill any pulseaudio processes and run pulseaudio but that doesn't work with intrepid
<quibbler> v0lksman: maybe: sudo killall pulseaudio; sleep 5; sudo alsa force-reload
<coreyman> r3dux thanks a lot!!!
<v0lksman> quibbler: hrm...I'll try that next time it dies
<coreyman> r3dux but still, how do i make that button that turns my touchpad off... turn my touchpad off! :P
<DrHalan> v0lksman: you should better figure out why it crashes..
<coreyman> how do i register my nick
<shadeslayer> hey what can i use to reduce power consumption on my notebook
<shadeslayer> except fo powertop
<coreyman> shadeslayer turn down brightness of monitor
<new-tu> Here's my situation: update manager seems to download files, but then not install them.  I came in here to talk about it yesterday, and it turns out I have  Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.27-11 - which is supposed to be 27-13.  Verdict from someone else here: " the installer cannot figure out which "back-end" to compile for.  t looks like the installer is confused. it wants files from two...
<new-tu> ...different architecture back-ends to compile."   So my ORIGINAL problem had been that I could not install some intel video drivers.  This underlying problem seems to need to be addressed first.
<v0lksman> DrHalan: prolly...but not sure how to go about it and don't really have time to play...
<shadeslayer> coreyman: duh!
<coreyman> shadeslayer have your cpu dynamically change speed
<shadeslayer> new-tu: true,you need to upgrade to a newer kernel
<new-tu> rather...  the update problem fiirst, ot seems, video drivers sxecond
<shadeslayer> coreyman: did that
<DrHalan> v0lksman: maybe the easiest way is to wait for jaunty.
<X_FILES> shadeslayer isn t acpi suppose to do that?
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  procedu8re?
<shadeslayer> i need something to drastically power down my video card
<coreyman> shadeslayer ok what are you here for then >.>, looking for a spell to cast on it?
<coreyman> shadeslayer you don't have a mobile video card?
<shadeslayer> new-tu: sudo apt-get update
<shadeslayer> yeah
<X_FILES> shadeslayer unplug it xD
<shadeslayer> but like drastically
<shadeslayer> XD lol
<new-tu> shadeslayer: stand by
<X_FILES> lol
<shadeslayer> too drastic
<v0lksman> DrHalan: kinda what I'm thinking...might download the alpha
<X_FILES> ok =P
<shadeslayer> new-tu: the run sudo apt-get upgrade
<coreyman> shadeslayer it should "power down" itself, if you need it to be way drasticly "powered down" then underclock it.
<X_FILES> undercloacking !
<shadeslayer> something like undervolting
<shadeslayer> but automatically
<shadeslayer> my notebook is too hot too handle
<gldtn> ..
<shadeslayer> ><
<coreyman> shadeslayer not sure if there is a tool for that on linux, i've only been a user for 4 days.
<X_FILES> yea i hear you =p
<shadeslayer> haha
<X_FILES> mine hot too lol
<hippychick> is anyone able to help me attach a script to my fn+f2 key
<shadeslayer> well ive been here for only a month
<shadeslayer> X_FILES: nvidia 8600 M GT
<coreyman> how do i register my nick so i can join #java
<X_FILES> mine is 8400 M xd
<wikzo> Vigo: So? :)
<shadeslayer> coreyman: !register
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> !register | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<coreyman> sweet
<shadeslayer> new-tu: what happened ??
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  it retuns this error:  Building dependency tree   Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<scopeEd> sumpin's busted.
<shadeslayer> coreyman: all thanks too jussi01_
<new-tu> little stinker won't update
<X_FILES> very  loud fan =s
<coreyman> crap that is blocked on my schools network
<coreyman> can someone just post the syntax i need to use.
<shadeslayer> new-tu: hmm,well keep trying those commands
<scopeEd> Why is NetFilter no longer included in ipchains/tables>?
<shadeslayer> new-tu: apt might not be hitting the new kernel
<shadeslayer> coreyman: duh
<X_FILES> gotta eat -_- see you
<shadeslayer> coreyman: do this : /msg Nickserv help register
<shadeslayer> also see the link
<new-tu> shadeslayer is there a whole new install i can do?
<new-tu> wipe and reinstall?
<shadeslayer> new-tu: why ??
<shadeslayer> new-tu: is GNOME a problem??
<new-tu> i ran that command 4 times yesterday
<shadeslayer> GNOME can be reset
<new-tu> no resonse
<shadeslayer> a whole reinstall might only be possible with a CD
<Vigo> wikzo: Unstable so far, will take some coding , this jury is still out.
<new-tu> ooo yuk
<shadeslayer> new-tu: how recent is this install??
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Dreamglider> Good day/evening. i just copied my ubuntu partition to a new drive, how do i install a bootloader on the new drive ?
<new-tu> shadeslayer: don't know gnome
<erUSUL> !grub | Dreamglider
<shadeslayer> ><
<ubottu> Dreamglider: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shadeslayer> !gnome | new-tu
<new-tu> shade: i burned the installer iso 3 days ago, intalled yesterdayt
<hwilde> hi i'm trying to open a ppt file with openoffice 3.0 and it says "Version incompatibility.  Inccorect file version."
<ubottu> new-tu: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<shadeslayer> you have ubuntu right??
<X_FILES> french canal ubottu pleas!
<new-tu> yup  :)
<jpds> !fr | X_FILES
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> X_FILES: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<X_FILES> ok i forgot sorry
<shadeslayer> canal lol
<shadeslayer> rhymes with you know what
<X_FILES> lol tv canal
<shadeslayer> ><
<new-tu> shade: see my ear4lier comment about when I burned the iso
<X_FILES> french =p im
<shadeslayer> ok
<Vigo> shadeslayer: And check the MD5. twice
<shadeslayer> new-tu: what exactly is the problem??
<new-tu> shadeslayer: is there another way to force the install from 27-11 to 27-13
<shadeslayer> uh no
<new-tu> nuts'
<shadeslayer> you have to repeatedly keep trying those commands
<new-tu> ok
<shadeslayer> i was updated after a week
<shadeslayer> ><M
<Dreamglider> it i install grub with # grub-install /dev/hda  will it scan for bootable partions and add them to the boot list ?
<joem86> hello everyone.
<Dreamglider> hey
<joem86> I'm having a wee bit of trouble with my bluetooth mouse in ubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> new-tu: so basically  i dont think there is any method
<joem86> Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5000
<shadeslayer> joem86: were here to remove that wee-bit of probem
<shadeslayer> *l
<joem86> :-)
<joem86> thanks. After some googling, I saw the hcitool
<shadeslayer> so basically go ahead and state it
<r3dux> I didn't even know you could get bluetooth mice...
<gldtn> Iḿ having problem with my wlan0 to start at boot.. I configured /etc/network/interfaces to have a line with "auto wlan0" and one with "iface wlan0 inet dhcp", now if I try to restart the network it won't grab a address through dhcp, but here in gnome, the network tool can grab an address just fine! what does the gnome network tool does that I'm not doing it manually?
<samuell> just a lil question how can I change Root permissions?
<shadeslayer> :O
<dong> oi
<joem86> well, basically the problem is that my laptop doesn't see it
<shadeslayer> samuell: it think its chown <file name>
<joem86> I've tested it on my windows partition and the mouse and dongle work fine
<r3dux> joem86, if it's a laptop you have to enable it by pushing the bluetooth button before any bluetooth stuff will pick it up (that's caught me out before)
<joem86> I used hcitool scan, but that only picked up a couple of imacs in the next room
<joem86> no mice
<KDB9000> Hello everyone. Is it possible to lock a file or folder, so it can't be deleted, but can still be used (add files, edit, etc...)?
<shadeslayer> !bluetooth | joem86
<ubottu> joem86: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shadeslayer> try this
<erUSUL> gldtn: authentification ? with wifi you need first to attach yourself to an AP and make auth before you can do dhcp
<new-tu> shadeslayer: now hitting paste repeatedly... maybe hit it 30 times by now
<quibbler> joem86: have a look here: http://blog.chinthaka.org/2008/09/getting-microsoft-bluetooth-mouse.html
 * shadeslayer steals the ISP's bandwidth
<r3dux> KDB9000, Look up "linux file permissions" 755 etc
<Notch-1> hi, i can't find any php4 package (only php5), is it normal?
<joem86> quibbler: That's what I tried before coming here. hcitool scan doesn't pick up my mouse
<shadeslayer> new-tu: lol
<shadeslayer> new-tu: after update so upgrade too
<shadeslayer> *hit
<shadeslayer> ><
<new-tu> shadeslayer: stilll zero all the way accorss
<shadeslayer> :(
<quibbler> joem86: OK i'll look some more
<shadeslayer> ok ill find a way
<gldtn> erUSUL, hmm.. no authentication but I do have a essid different from default which I have tried to do a iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID
<gldtn> then tried restarting network and still no go
<shadeslayer> new-tu: only other way is by compiling yourself
<dong> hey guys
<joem86> huh.. I think I got it working.
<shadeslayer> joem86: how??
<joem86> I pushed the bluetooth button on my mouse before, but this time I held it in for a few seconds and then did an hciscan
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  nuts... i'm a windows geek
<dong> this is my first time using ubuntu hope to learn from you guys
<joem86> my fault for not knowing my own mouse, lol
<shadeslayer> joem86: :P
<shadeslayer> new-tu: dont worry
<shadeslayer> new-tu: its difficult in the beggining
<shadeslayer> i know
<fevel> hi
<fevel> all
<dong> heya
<storbeck> joem86: pastebin the output of: lspci -n
<erUSUL> gldtn: for a wireless entry you need to add "wireless-essid youressid" "wireless-key s:yourkey" etc
<scunizi> How do you forward a message in mutt?
<fevel> how can I clone the hard disk of an ubuntu installation to another exact machine?
<erUSUL> gldtn: there are options for channel mode etc
<shadeslayer> new-tu: system>administration>update manager
<joem86> so on that link (http://blog.chinthaka.org/2008/09/getting-microsoft-bluetooth-mouse.html), the equivalent config file would be /etc/bluetooth/input.conf, right?
<fevel> what would be the best way?
<das__> awan
<storbeck> fevel: With dd
<joem86> eh, forget it, I did it through gnome instead
<joem86> cool, thank you all
<wikzo> I need help to installing a Firefox add-on called New Tab King (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10828). When I open a new tab it just says that it can't find the file "chrome://newtabking/content/newtabking.htm" - I use Ubuntu 8.10 with Firefox 3.0.7
<fevel> storbeck, isnt it easier to download one of those cloning distros and boot from there?
<storbeck> no
<shal> shal
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  got it...  update manager downloads files, does the directory tree thing, then shows no files, install button dimmed
<shadeslayer> !clone | storbeck
<ubottu> storbeck: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<shadeslayer> new-tu: that sucks
<storbeck> Why was that sent to me?
<shadeslayer> i dont think there is ANY other option
<shadeslayer> storbeck: yeah
<gldtn> erUSUL, your talking about the /etc/network/interfaces correct? so it should be "iface wlan0 inet wireless-essid myessid dhcp"?
<shadeslayer> oh sorry
<new-tu> wow
<shadeslayer> it was for fevel
<gldtn> erUSUL, sorry got a little lost
<shadeslayer> new-tu: what server are you using??
<erUSUL> gldtn: no is line 1 "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" line 2 "wireless-essid myessid"
<shadeslayer> the international one??
<new-tu> shadeslayer: how do you determind what server?
<erUSUL> gldtn: line 2 is usally indented
<fevel> shadeslayer, I actually want to clone the entire system
<king> hi
<storbeck> Use dd
<Dreamglider> fevel: you can use dd
<dogmagitron> hello can anyone help me with a strange problem - everytime i start ubuntu the basic default gtk theme loads up - instead of dark room. but when i click on preferences then it changes
<shadeslayer> one moment
<Dreamglider> dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/destination
<fevel> I know about dd
<fevel> but can the hard disks be mounted?
<king> is someone here
<fevel> or will I have to boot from a live cd?
<gldtn> erUSUL, got u.. let me give it a try
<king> hi
<shadeslayer> new-tu: open synaptic
<Dreamglider> it should be unmounted if using dd
<fevel> Dreamglider, both of them?
<king> can someone help me please
<Dreamglider> fevel: yep
<shadeslayer> new-tu: can you open synaptic??
<erUSUL> fevel: from livecd
<new-tu> shadeslayer: got it
<fevel> ok
<fevel> thanks guys
<joem86> king: is anyone of us really here? or there? what is the meaning of is? a state of being? How can we help you? :-)
<shadeslayer> new-tu: settings>repos
<shipclar> join /networking
<Dreamglider> fevel: you can allso use gparted LiveCD with a GUI, it's was easy as right click copy and paste :)
<shadeslayer> then select main server
<Dreamglider> it's as*
<king> im searching 3D software for ubuntu and i since im on ubuntu ive seen that my wifi is very slow
<shadeslayer> new-tu: done??
<shadeslayer> new-tu: then use the commands again
<new-tu> shade: got it
<fevel> Dreamglider, ok...thanks for the tip
<gldtn> erUSUL, also it needs to be "wireless-essid youressid" not "essid myessid"? just asking because I never seen that before
<Dreamglider> fevel: np, n good luck.
<erUSUL> gldtn: yep
<torc> When I update Ubuntu on my USB install, it's a persistent liveUSB install, I always end up with an error 17 at the end. What does it mean and can I fix it?
<jonkenny> hey .. i know this is not a ubuntu question.. but can anyone help me with this.. i can't access craigslist for somereason.. just that site.. any idea why?
<storbeck> jonkenny: Try clearing your cache
<erUSUL> jonkenny: can you access it with other os? what's the error you get if any ?
<joem86> king: is the wifi faster in windows?
<new-tu> hit reoload... waiting...
<jonkenny> i can under windoes
<jonkenny> no error
<jonkenny> just doesn't load
<king> torc: your error 17 is because of an uncompatibility of the key i have also got this error if you rectify it use uenetboot(i think) from win
<jonkenny> my cach clears in firefox
<jonkenny> everytime i close it
<FloodBot3> jonkenny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> new-tu: ok
<new-tu> "no package is selected"
<king> somenone has sugesctions
<storbeck> jonkenny: What is the URL that you're going to?
<king> sugections
<jonkenny> toronto.craigslist.org
<storbeck> Use this: http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/
<joem86> king: one possibility is that you have some outgoing connections happening in the background. From the terminal type "watch -n 1 netstat -t"
<erUSUL> jonkenny: do this « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » and try again to access it
<king> ok i try
<joem86> king: That should show you all your tcp connections in real time
<shadeslayer> new-tu: did you try those commands??
<new-tu> shadeslayer: no dice
<shadeslayer> new-tu: in the terminal??
<new-tu> oh termina... stand  by
<shadeslayer> :)
<C-S-B> i am using the b43 module -i would like to integrate this into the optimised acer aspire one kernel but the module cannot be modprobed. I thinnk it needs to be recompiled as its a different 'platform' to the aao kernel however I dont have internet until the b43 is loaded
<king> apart this
<shadeslayer> new-tu: the terminal is more powerful than DOS
<jonkenny> erUSUL: i did.. still nothing
<king> do you have an other sugections like optimisations because im on an a NC10
<erUSUL> jonkenny: :| revert the change echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<new-tu> shadeslayer: now doing control shift v repeatedly...  still 0 all the way accross
<quibbler> jonkenny: do you have opera to try that
<shadeslayer> new-tu: wait
<gldtn> erUSUL, may you take a look at this please?  http://pastebin.com/d3bd0307b
<new-tu> shade: ok
<shadeslayer> new-tu: did you run this : sudo apt-get update
<jonkenny> i don't.. but i can get it right now and try it
<shadeslayer> new-tu: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<new-tu> shadeslayer: i can do that now
<joem86> I have no experience with netbooks, but in theory they work the same. the problem is that the internet is slow?
<sudo> hi all
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> sudo is here
<shadeslayer> :P
<sudo> im here yess
<sudo> this is true
<joem86> sudo: make me a sandwich
<erUSUL> gldtn: well you do not tell me if your network uses any type of protection/password ?
<joem86> sorry, had to do it :-)
 * sudo slaps joem86 around a bit with a large trout
<gldtn> erUSUL, currently no auth required
<new-tu> shadeslayer: hey cool...  it ended with "reading package lists - done"  THAT looks hopeful
<Cool_Nick> Does someone know if a qos rule could be created based on # of open conenctions on a specific port?
<shadeslayer> new-tu: now tun the upgrade command
<shadeslayer> *r
<sudo> some news for compiz?
<sudo> :X
<new-tu> shade: wtf?  :)
<erUSUL> gldtn: well then i dunno... do you use firewall? try disabling it
<Dreamglider> do i have to do any settings after installing the boot loader with # grub-install /dev/hda  ? or am i ready to boot after the install os done ?
<shadeslayer> new-tu: what happened??
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  need the exact command to cut from here and paste in there
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get update
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shadeslayer> same order
<new-tu> shade: stand by
<new-tu> shade: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shadeslayer> god darn it
<Notch-1> guys, php4 it's really gone?!? i still can't find any package...
<OoIP> Any body Here can help me with samba?
<shadeslayer> well im all out of options
<r3dux> You want PHP5
<gldtn> erUSUL, firewall only the one thats build into the router software.. also, I'm currently connected here with the same computer, what I don't get is that if I use gnome network tool to connect it connects fine, but if I try manually I get nothing
<Seveas> good afternoon #ubuntu
<erUSUL> gldtn: well wifi in linux is really a misterious thing XD
<Seveas> how are we today?
<erUSUL> Seveas: hi; nice to see you again. hope your doing well
<quibbler> new-tu: just a thought..but have you checked to see if all your software sources are checked?
<joem86> Seveas... sleepy. It's 10:21 AM here in Orlando, FL USA
<gldtn> erUSUL, thanks ;)
<OoIP> I install samba on Ubuntu and make all the configuration for firewall and file sharing but i can not share the internet ?
<erUSUL> gldtn: maybe you have to specify the channel...? try adding "wireless-channel n"
<new-tu> quibbler:  let me know how and i will let you know your answer  :)
<Seveas> joem86, in the civilised world it's 16:21 (or 15:21 if you consider the uk to be civilised :))
 * erUSUL LOL
<DJones> Seveas: We're definately not civilised in the uk
<H3l1c0pt3r> !offtopic | Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<new-tu> quibbler - never mind... found it5
<quibbler> new-tu: ok
<shadeslayer> :P
<new-tu> quibler: everything is checked except source code
<Seveas> OoIP, many internet providers block samba, regardless of your settings
<Slart> OoIP: you need to give us some more details.. how have you determined that it doesn't work? What are you trying to do? what is it doing? error messages? anything in the logs? general network connectivity ok?
<Dreamglider> when i do # grub-install /dev/hda  i get this error. grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.   grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/.    Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<joem86> Seveas: Compared to you guys across the pond, we're just plain barbarians. :-) We can't even spell civiliZed
<shadeslayer> quibbler: i think the repo is not being hit
<shadeslayer> new-tu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> Dreamglider: aren't you supposed to give it a partition? ie /dev/sda1 or similar?
<quibbler> shadeslayer: he should be geting errors then and he isn't
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: i doubt the device node for your hard drive is /dev/hda most probably is /dev/sda check it
<Slart> Dreamglider: or /dev/hda1 in your case
<shadeslayer> quibbler: like ign : ----
<shadeslayer> yeah
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  what is a good, short way to describe what is going on so far, so that if i try to come back to htis, i won't have to use my lack of skills to explain it?
<shadeslayer> new-tu: upgrading to a newer kernel
<quibbler> shadeslayer: ign??
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: slart that gives me the same error
<shadeslayer> quibbler: maybe we should ask him to paste the output
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<jonkenny> ok.. i tried it with opera too.. can't access craigslist through opera
<jonkenny> could it be my router?
<new-tu> shadeslayer: upgrading to a newer kernel - and - there's got to be a smarter way to describe it than "it does not work" :)
<shadeslayer> new-tu: can you do one more thing??
<klucz> jestem na podgladzie
<new-tu> shadeslayter:
<new-tu> shre
<new-tu> sure
<rabbit_ubuntu> Having a problem installing virtual box. I go to Synaptic, click for installation. But when the installation is done....Nothing happens. There is no virtual box in my app menu
<Seveas> !pl | klucz
<ubottu> klucz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<abrahamgy> hello everybody
<Seveas> hello abrahamgy
<shadeslayer> new-tu: maybe the repository is not being hit
<rabbit_ubuntu> Can anyone assist with that?
<new-tu> shadeslayer:  hmmmm...  is there a way for the files to be manually grabbed and downloaded
<shadeslayer> new-tu: run : sudo apt-get update and paste the output @ www.pastebin.com
<klucz> aha
<shadeslayer> new-tu: no
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, did you look under apps > system tools > sun xvm virtual box
<|REM|> Anyone running Ubuntu server as a domain controller?  do windows clients work with it?
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Thats the thing....There is no "System Tools"
<erUSUL> !samba | |REM|
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Thats what I was expecting to see
<ubottu> |REM|: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Seveas> |REM|, I am and it works :)
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, right click your start menu and edit menus, and make sure system tools is checked so that you see it
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r:But its not there...There is no trace of the installation except for in the Synaptic
<|REM|> awesome
<r3dux> |REM|, LDAP speaks its own language - so it SHOULD work..,
<Seveas> |REM|, mind you, if you want an AD domain controller instead of an NT domain controller you'll need a newer samba than what ubuntu has (not even sure if it is released already)
<new-tu> shadeslayer: patebin thinks i am spam - i will msg u
<shadeslayer> haha
<r3dux> Seveas, why that?
<shadeslayer> quibbler: yeah ign
<Seveas> r3dux, newer (completely different) protocol
<shadeslayer> ><
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Hmm....Something awkward is happeneing
<OoIP> the internet  should installed on windows or linux on samba?
<shadeslayer> quibbler: hardly one or two are hits
<r3dux> Seveas, coo -- didn't know that.
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: When I clcik the menu to activate it...It just  unchecks itself once I click somewhere else
<Seveas> OoIP, that line makes less sense than a drunken irisman telling haikus...
<|REM|> Seveas: Yeh, I would want an AD DC.  Thanks for the heads up
<quibbler> shadeslayer: ign??  I'm old I don't know what that means
<shadeslayer> ignore
<shadeslayer> ><
<r3dux> )_o
<Seveas> OoIP, what are you trying to achIeve?
<r3dux> )_o
<quibbler> shadeslayer: Oh
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, if you go to edit menu and click ON system tools, do you see a list of items on your right side? and is one of those list items the sun xvm virtual box?
<shadeslayer> quibbler: : so basically apt is ignoring the repos
<shadeslayer> new-tu: final advice : keep trying those commands
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Nope...Its not there, and it's still unchecking itself.
<quibbler> shadeslayer: did he paste the result of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shadeslayer> new-tu: and then the upgrade command after every update command
<shadeslayer> ill paste it
<shadeslayer> he PM'ed me
<shadeslayer> XD
<new-tu> shadeslayer: are the repos being hit
<oCean_> shadeslayer: corrupt sources.list? (e.g. typo's ?)
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, hmm even if there is nothing in the list (like for me, with debian or education, nothing in those menus) and i can still check them they wont uncheck, so that is strange
<Gartral1> is there a way i can rotate the display with a card that doesn't support rotation on a hardware level?
<shadeslayer> oCean_: probably not,new install
<r3dux> when your apt-stuff is stuffed don't you just use "dpkg --update"?
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, if you press alt+f2 and type in 'virtual' does the virtual box pop up in the list?
<shadeslayer> oh wait the end repos are alot of hits
<turtle_> 64bit is my choice
<Seveas> r3dux, no
<quibbler> shadeslayer: mabe ask him to paste the source list
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Same thing I was thinking, because I unchecked wine. And it remained unchecked. And when I checked it again. It remained checked....So it's a tad bit odd. And as far as I know. Vbox should be in the System Tools
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: I'll try
<r3dux> Seveas, what dpkg command is it then?
<Seveas> r3dux, what you do depends on the way  is stuffed. could be dpkg --configure -a or apt-get -f install or apt-get clean or ...
<turtle_> sudo
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: AY! It worked! Oddly enough....But why does it show there. But not in the System Tools menu?
<r3dux> nods - get ya, thanks.
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, something wrong with the menus apparently
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Hmm, so Alt+F2 is an app launcher?
<ikonia> new-tu: what do you want to do exactly
<Seveas> H3l1c0pt3r, logout . If that fails, remove the .desktop files from ~/.local/share/applications/
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/127262/
<echo_mirage> ssh-problem: a server has my public key, i want to log in with my private key, but the server refuses me because of a bad passphrase. but it cant be bad because i just changed it. what is wrong here?
<Gartral1> is there a way i can rotate the display with a card that doesn't support rotation on a hardware level?
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, yeah alt+f2 is to run applications, you can search apps in there too
<shadeslayer> new-tu: haha youre tripping spam
<marije> ciao
<H3l1c0pt3r> Seveas, um sorry? i don't have a problem
<turtle_> ciao
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Aight, thanks. I really do appreciate the help
<LjL> !it | marije
<new-tu> ikona: tryiung to update from 27-11 to 27-13 - shadeslayer can summarize it better than me
<ubottu> marije: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Seveas> echo_mirage, the client asks you for the passphrase of your key? the server doesn't accept keys
<r3dux> Alt-F2 will run a command - but why not run kuake or guake or tilda? Terminal at a keypress...
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Ima try running it now.
<Seveas> H3l1c0pt3r, err, yeah, that was for rabbit_ubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ive told her
<shadeslayer> ><
<ikonia> new-tu: -13 doesn't exist -11 is the current
<echo_mirage> Seveas, oh ok. so what can be the problem?
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> !info kernel-image
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, Seveas said: logout . If that fails, remove the .desktop files from ~/.local/share/applications/
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in intrepid
<Seveas> echo_mirage, my first guess is either of those 2
<r3dux> -kuake + yakuake
<LjL> ikonia: ubuntu has switched to the hurd now, didn't you know?
<LjL> ikonia: it's linux-image
<ikonia> LjL: whats the darn package name - I'm on a centos box here
<Seveas> echo_mirage, or the permissions on ~/.ssh are too open on client or server
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.11.14 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<new-tu> ikona:  update manager keeps downloading update files - no installl
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r:Remove the .desktop files?
<shadeslayer> ikonia:  Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-13-generic
<shadeslayer> i use that
<ikonia> shadeslayer: which repo did that come out of
<ikonia> LjL: thanks
<new-tu> ikona: main server
<shadeslayer> dunno
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, try a reboot first, if that doesnt work, go to ~/.local/share/applications/ (~ is home directory) and remove the .desktop files in the applications folder
<ikonia> shadeslayer: right - so best to check before offering that around
<oCean_> new-tu: what is your current version?
<shadeslayer> it updated one day by itself
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well i thought it was in the standard repo
<shadeslayer> :P
<rabbit_ubuntu> H3l1c0pt3r: Aight, thanks again. And thanks Seveas
<H3l1c0pt3r> rabbit_ubuntu, period before a folder/file name means it is "hidden" so you have to show hidden files
<new-tu> Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<shadeslayer> new-tu: youre running Intrepid right??
<shadeslayer> oh i use 64 bit
<oCean_> shadeslayer: he is on -11
<echo_mirage> Seveas, ok in my case ~/.ssh is drwx------ and for ~/.ssh/id_rsa it is dr-x------
<shadeslayer> didnt see that
<new-tu> shadeslayer: whatever the latest is as of 2 days ago
<rabbit_ubuntu> Kk
<shadeslayer> hmm
<oCean_> shadeslayer: what is he trying to upgrade?
<echo_mirage> Seveas, is this ok ?
<shadeslayer> kernel
<new-tu> shadeslayer: as far as teh iso is concerned
<Seveas> echo_mirage, yes, And on the server?
<ruby_on_tails> i have set a certain brightness-contrast stuff on my ubuntu, but whenever the computer is restarted/ or it comes out from sleep mode the contrast and brightness go to default, then i have to start the nvidia settings and as soon as the nvidia thing pop ups the brighntess-contrast goes to the one i have set.what should i do to make the custom combo permanent ?
<new-tu> <------------- is female  :)
<oCean_> new-tu: use "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic"
<shadeslayer> oCean_: are the kernels for 64 bit and 36 bit different??
<shadeslayer> :)
<echo_mirage> Seveas, i dont know. it is not mine. but you can be sure the fault is not on my side (client) ?
<Seveas> echo_mirage, not entirely. Pastebin the output of: ssh -vvv host.name.here
<echo_mirage> ok
<Dreamglider> erUSUL: fdisk -l lists the drive and it's two partitions
<shadeslayer> brb
<oCean_> shadeslayer: I'm not sure what new-tu is trying to achieve. Only read from the part that a package cannot be upgraded
<ruby_on_tails> anyone ?
<new-tu> 2.6.27.11.14 0
<new-tu> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages
<Seveas> new-tu, as is half of this worlds population :P
<new-tu>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Packages
<new-tu>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot1> new-tu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<new-tu>      2.6.27.7.11 0
<ruby_on_tails> the custom brightness-contrast hits my eyes :(
<ruby_on_tails> the default*
<Seveas> new-tu, you have a proxy between you and the archive that is broken. Nothing we can do that fixes that.
<new-tu> there ya go
<new-tu> oh - sholuld blame comcast?
<new-tu> actually cox cable
<ikonia> new-tu: 2.6.27-11-generic  is the current stable
<ikonia> new-tu: just to be clear
<marije> hello
<new-tu> ikona:  ok
<oCean_> new-tu: so, that is current package. What are you trying to upgrade? (I have not read/seen that part)
<marije> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how do i edit /etc/network/interfaces to use custom DNS server?
<Seveas> lovre, you don't. DNS info is in /etc/resolv.conf :)
<storbeck> ruby_on_tails: apt-get install xbacklight; xbacklight -set 50
<shadeslayer> then how come i have a newer kernel??
<lovre> Seveas: oh !!
<shadeslayer> maybe because i use KDE and XFCE as well??
<Seveas> shadeslayer, because you're special :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what is ?
<shadeslayer> :P
<new-tu> ocean:  it all started when i was trying to install an intel video driver - diagnosis from this channel last night was i need the kernel upgrade to make it work
<shadeslayer> ikonia: what??
<oCean_> new-tu: I get it now. However, your kernel img seems to be up-to-date
<new-tu> apparently that is a prerequisite
<echo_mirage> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/127267/
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: where's the output pasted ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you have a newer kernel probably because you have the proposed repos enabled
<erUSUL> !paste | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lovre> Seveas: can i comment lines in resolv.conf with # ?
<ruby_on_tails> storbeck: thanks
<ruby_on_tails> :)
<storbeck> np ruby_on_tails
<ikonia> new-tu: what package are you trying to install that you think needs a new kernel
<Seveas> lovre, yes
<Seveas> lovre, but if you use network-manager, it will overwrite your edits again
<shadeslayer> ikonia: hmmm,well i thought kernel releases were in the standard repo?? maybe 13 is experimental??
<new-tu> i95Graphics.tar
<Seveas> echo_mirage, debug1: Read from key file /home/echo/.ssh/id_rsa failed: Is a directory
<lovre> Seveas: erm, how can i avoid that? im using wpa_supplicant so its not as easy as i thought
<Seveas> echo_mirage, your key should be put in the *file* ~/.ssh/id_rsa (or id_dsa if it's a dsa key)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: what do you think??
<echo_mirage> Seveas, oh my god. yes...
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I just told you - you probably have the proposed repo enabled
<new-tu> already have a dripkg folder ready
<ikonia> new-tu: why are you tryiing to install that - that's not an ubuntu package
<shadeslayer> hmm
<echo_mirage> Seveas, i always thought it is a directory. thank you i try now
<Seveas> lovre, are you using a static ip or dhcp?
<lovre> Seveas: dhcp
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i didnt get you at first :P
<n2diy> My roommate is attempting to install Hardy on an XP box, the install went normally, until we got to the migrate data page. At that point, the install stalls, we can't move forward, so we have to cancel out.
<Seveas> lovre, edit the dhcp config to make it prepend your dns servers. The file has an example of wht to add
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i wanted to ask one thing
<new-tu> ikona:  trying to update the video driver for an intel controller
<erUSUL> n2diy: even if you choose not to migrate data?
<ikonia> new-tu: why ?
<DJones> shadeslayer: I'm fairly sure i've got the .13 kernel, i'm pretty sure that was released on wednesday through the proposed repo
<shadeslayer> ikonia: how do i make text smaller in the root
<ikonia> shadeslayer: text smaller in the root ?
<n2diy> erUSUL: yes
<shadeslayer> as in when i press Ctrl+alt+f1
<Seveas> shadeslayer, sit farther away from your desk
<lovre> Seveas: ah, i have done that, but i thought once it prepended it, i can remove those lines. Stupid.
<shadeslayer> in login menu
<new-tu> resolutioh issue - it's like in permanent safe graphics mode
<ikonia> shadeslayer: use a frame buffer video option
<shadeslayer> lol
<ikonia> new-tu: what video card do y ou have
<ruizgonza> ola
<Seveas> shadearg, you'll want a vga= argument on the kernel command line. Gooose keywords to find details :)
<shadeslayer> like when i updated the kernel,the text was of the perfect size for me
<ruizgonza> ai alguien¿
<ikonia> shadeslayer: or vga=ask
<Seveas> gooose? google! (typing on an eee sucks)
<new-tu> ikona: waht is the command to find out
<shadeslayer> Seveas: nooo that gives me alot of problem
<ikonia> new-tu: you should know if your trying to update an Xorg driver
<shadeslayer> ' ask ' thats new
<Seveas> shadeslayer, then you'll have to live with bigger letters :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: very old actually
<shadeslayer> for me i man
<new-tu> ikina:  just a minute... that is in my XP laptop and i need to find the cord
<shadeslayer> *mean
<quibbler> new-tu: lspci | grep VGA
<lovre> Seveas: i have edited dhcp.conf to prepend dns servers. How do i restart interface now?
<new-tu> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<new-tu> there ya go  :)
<Seveas> lovre, ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<new-tu> hardware update manager sees nothing to get
<Dreamglider> back
<shadeslayer> ok brn
<lovre> Seveas: im not on wireless.
<shadeslayer> *brb
<storbeck> new-tu: pastebin the output of: lspci -n
<Seveas> lovre, then ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 :)
<Seveas> (or eth1 if that's your interface...)
<Schok> hi guys its me again..its about my ubuntu, i cant login the normal way, only CLI. "sudo gdm start" showed an error
<lovre> Seveas: theres the problem, when i do ifdown eth0, it says: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<ikonia> Schok: why are you trying to start it manually ?
<Seveas> then just ifup it :)
<ikonia> new-tu: what video card do you have
<Ketillen> Hello, is there a way i can force ubuntu to run in low-graphics mode.  iv just installed it and it does not detect my graphics card nor my screen.   Iv got a Samsung 226cw monitor and a Nvidia 9500 gt.     when i try to start the machine in normal boot, it just gives me a black screen and then tells me that no screen is found
<toddoon> Does somebody knows another good project planner like gnome planner?
<Ketillen> the strange thing is that if i start it up from the live-cd it works fine
<ikonia> Ketillen: select "safe graphics mode" from teh bood menu
<Schok> i was trying to convert ubuntu to look like mac os X using mac4lin and changed some of the grub n usplash settings
<new-tu> http://pastebin.com/d551509db
<ikonia> new-tu: I asked what video card you have
<new-tu> ikona: scroll up  :)
<Schok> i tried uninstalling usplash to install splashy but there was an error, so reinstalled usplash
<new-tu> ikona: let me grab it from the chat and paste it again
<ikonia> new-tu: ok - so if you use that with the line Driver "intel" in your graphics device section of your xorg.conf what happens ?
<Schok> dont know if that caused the whole desktop not to load
<ikonia> new-tu: I've got it, thank you
<Ketillen> Ikonia, i aint got a safe graphics mode-    i got a ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.5.27-10-generic,  and the same but recovery mode.. and a one with memstat86+ and a reinstall operationsystem
<new-tu> ikona:  me stupid windows noob
<new-tu> need explicit instructions to do whatever that is
<brandonban6> is there any problems with making ext3 fs on an external USB drive? Will be used for backups. Any suggestions?
<Ketillen> its a dell specific installation iso i have used because there is problems with the optiplex machines and the standard iso from ubuntus homepage
<Dreamglider> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<scunizi> brandonban6: works for me..
<Dreamglider> sry
<echo_mirage> Seveas, it works. thanks a bunch
<ikonia> Ketillen: if you boot into safe mode and pu the line  Driver "vesa" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the Device section for "configured video device" you'll ge safe mode
<lar123> moi
<Ketillen> il try
<rabbit_ubuntu> Heli: I found it...It was in Accessories -_-
<rabbit_ubuntu> Thanks again though
<rabbit_ubuntu> Later Guys
<Schok> is there any way i can restore my desktop thru CLI?
<brandonban6> scunizi, do you use mkfs.ext3 -vcj <device>?
<ikonia> Schok: without knowing what you've done - no
<ikonia> Schok: I suggest you back trace your changes
<xiq> hello, is there a way to acces an ntfs windows partition on linux?
<brandonban6> xiq, external or internal?
<Seveas> xiq, yes :)
<shadeslayer> ooooohh irssi rocks without X
<xiq> while i'm in linux
<xiq> :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<Schok> ikonia: im trying to but without the desktop i cant do anything...
<Dreamglider> when i try to install grub boot loader i get this error -> http://pastebin.com/m57605c5f
<ikonia> Schok: then re-instal
<ikonia> re-install
<new-tu> ikona: how do you do that
<Schok> ikonia: oh my...
<ikonia> Schok: read the Xorg log - see if there is anything obvious
<Ketillen> ikonia, it still gives me "no screens found"   unable to connect to x server    etc
<xiq> @Seveas: so, how?
<ikonia> Ketillen: can you show me the area of /etc/X11/xorg.conf you just altered
<Schok> ikonia: here are some of the errors i saw during login= No usable theme found for 1024x768
<Seveas> xiq, if it's a usb drive, plug it in
<Schok> ikonia: server init failed
<Seveas> if not, look in the Places menu
<shadeslayer> oh sorry for that
<ikonia> Schok: well you've obviously borked your themes, but I don't think that would stop xorg from loading at all
<Schok> hmm
<dogmagitron> can anyone tell me why my default gnome theme only loads up when i click on System > Preferences > Appearance?
<Schok> ikonia: how do i read the Xorg logs thru CLI?
<new-tu> i have to split... is there a web page i can read later, or something
<LjL> Schok: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ketillen> ikonia - the machine is on wireless, and i cant remember how to configure the wlan0 via iwconfig to run  wpa2 with and ascii password etc.   and i cant seem to find a utility for wireless configuration (for the shell)
<Seveas> Schok, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ketillen> so its kinda hard to copy and paste :)
<ikonia> Schok: if you can't read a text file without a gui - I suggest you re-install to get back to sane environment as debugging this will be imposssible
<ikonia> Ketillen: ok, I appreciate that
<xiq> Seveas: nono, i have 2partitions on my internal HDD. one win and one xub
<ikonia> Ketillen: one moment
<Seveas> Ketillen, iwconfig can't give you wpa2. You need wpa_supplicant (cli) or NetworkManager (gui)
<Ketillen> i seem to remember that configuring wpa_supplicant is a total killer.
<Seveas> xiq, yes, and the win one should be in the Places menu. Is it not?
<LjL> Schok: does X *not start at all*, or do you at least get to the login screen?
<ikonia> Ketillen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/127272/
<ikonia> Ketillen: use that as a guide
<Schok> LjL: no gui at all
<new-tu> oh well
<xiq> no
<new-tu> i need to split
<brandonban6> so, I partitioned my external HDD with ext3, and it works, however, FDisk still shows it listed as a NTFS drive, did I screw up somewhere?
<new-tu> see ya later
<Schok> LjL: just login thru CLI
<ikonia> new-tu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/127273/
<ikonia>  new-tu use that as a guide
<new-tu> thanks for trying  :)
<Seveas> xiq, well drat. Do you know the device name of that partition?
<Ketillen> il try
<LjL> Schok: doesn't even show up briefly? (like a black screen with a pointer in the middle of it, for a split second)
<Ketillen> :O)
<xiq> Seveas: hm... partition? x.x
<LostChain> does anyone know how to install a background for the cube interface
<shadeslayer> ikonia: that vga=ask didnt work
<Schok> LjL: nope..from GRUB till login its all CLI text's
<ikonia> shadeslayer: show me your grub boot line
<xiq> seveas: it's called c:
<Seveas> xiq, run this command to find it's linux name: sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> Schok: what happens if you type "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"?
<hateball> LostChain: it's called skydome
<michael__> I did the encrypted setup for ubuntu using a LVM and all that. When I do a reinstall, will I be able to boot a Live CD and install over my / partition? Or is the dist-upgrade the only way for me?
<Seveas> xiq, the name should be someting like /dev/sda1
<xiq> Seveas: kk
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well the CLI isnt small thats it
<ikonia> LjL: macforlin automatix style scripts have been deployed
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Hell0> HOLA
<ikonia> shadeslayer: should only be one line
<LostChain> hateball: thanx
<rootrot> How do i edit grub to automaticly boot up the kernal i want instead of the first one on the list? Also how do i stop the copmuter from running fschk or whatevr its called from automaticly starting during bootup
<Schok> LjL: well, i gotta restart to try that out..shall i?
<Hell0> hay alguien que hable español?
<brandonban6> LostChain, edit the Compiz Settings Manager in your system menu
<ikonia> !es > Hell0
<Seveas> xiq, then mount it with this command: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g here_the_device_name /mnt
<quibbler> <1es
<ubottu> Hell0, please see my private message
<LjL> !es | hell0
<ubottu> hell0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> ikonia: yeah i've noticed that, although i have no idea just how bad those are. but anyway, worth trying a debsums i think
<shadeslayer> pasting
<xiq> Seveas: no such file or directory dev/sda1
<LjL> Schok: ah you're on the same machine?
<ikonia> LjL: go for it, just didn't know if you'd seen the delightful scripts,
<Ketillen> okay. i got connection via wpa suppliant now.. wpa_passphrase made it alot easyer
<Seveas> xiq, you forgot the leading / in the device name :)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/127275/
<LjL> ikonia: i haven't seen the scripts, no, just seen in the backscroll he used mac4lin
<xiq> Seveas: jej, thx xD
<Schok> LjL: yes i am..kinda sad aint it >.<
<Hell0> okey, well, i only want to know it
<Hell0> BYE
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well i commented grub2 as it wont load
<Gartral1> is there a way to rotate the display without hardware support for it?
<LjL> Schok: well, i think a better idea would be to restart, but then to reconnect to IRC direct from Ubuntu. you can do that by installing the "irssi" command-line IRC client (sudo apt-get install irssi).
<Schok> LjL: so i guess ill try the command u gave..be back in a few mins..
<LjL> Schok: /server irc.freenode.net and then /join #ubuntu
<ikonia> shadeslayer: grub2 ???
<Seveas> Gartral1, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<LostChain> hateball: i suppose i have to download it rather than use synaptic manager
<xiq> Seveas: now its mounted, but not there O.O
<Schok> LjL: i can chat thru irc without any gui's??
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i think after the -12 kernel,yeah it was installed by adept
<LjL> Schok: of course
<ikonia> !info grub2
<shadeslayer> adept acts stupidly sometimes
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080512-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<LjL> Schok: actually a lot of people prefer to use irssi even when they *have* a GUI
<storbeck> I use irssi
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i know i know
<Seveas> LjL, yes, those people are crazy :P
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i recently removed it
<shadeslayer> ><
<LjL> Seveas: i can't say i don't agree
<Gartral1> Seveas: yes, thats the the ussual way, but my graphics card wont rotate the display, theres simply nothing other than "none" in that list
<mimmo84> ciao
<Seveas> Gartral1, that's not a card issue but a driver issue usually. Which driver are you using?
<LjL> !it | mimmo84
<ubottu> mimmo84: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dreamglider> when i try to install grub boot loader i get this error -> http://pastebin.com/m57605c5f i need some assistance.
<Schok> LjL: lol well ill give it a go, wish me luck!
<rootrot> ow do i edit grub to automaticly boot up the kernal i want instead of the first one on the list? Also how do i stop the copmuter from running fschk or whatevr its called from automaticly starting during bootup
<hateball> !ccsm | LostChain
<ubottu> LostChain: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gartral1> the restricte ones
<haptiK> hi all - i am having trouble connecting to free wifi in my area - there are a couple services overlapping and i have tryed them all - but it seems to connect and then it gets stuck at the "requesting mac address from <service name>" and then it drops the connection - any ideas why this is? would it be a misconfiguration with my machine?
<LjL> Schok: remember, 1) sudo apt-get install irssi 2) start irssi by typing "irssi" 3) /server irc.freenode.net 4) /join #ubuntu
<hateball> LostChain: Once you're in the options, it's called Skydome
<kdubois1> haptiK: are you _sure_ they are free? they might be open, but the access point may be doing mac address filtering
<Gartral1> im getting 3400 ms latency to this channel today, wtf
<jhosep007> holaaaaaaaa
<rootrot> how do i remove fschk from my systems startup procedures? it runs every 30 or 40 times i reboot.
<storbeck> Schok: http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/6834/screenshot.jpg irc with no gui ;)
<LjL> !es | jhosep007
<ubottu> jhosep007: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<Pretto> will jaunty be a lts version?
<Schok> ok thanx all!
<Schok> brb~
<Seveas> Pretto, no
<LostChain> hateball: i have ccsm installed but it is not listed
<Seveas> Pretto, the next LTS version will be Lusty LLama or whatever name they find for 10.04
<rabbit_ubuntu> Im having problems installing XP to Vbox...When it loads, and requests me to choose boot device. I choose "cd". Because thats where the disk is. Then it says FAILED
<brandonban6> !tunefs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunefs
<rabbit_ubuntu> Why does this happen?
<Pretto> thank you save as, i have 400 machines to install an ubuntu lts version for the government
<Gartral1> Seveas: im using the restricted drivers
<LjL> Seveas: i really hope they find something else
<hateball> LostChain: should be under System -> Settings. Unless it's the simple one... then I'm not sure
<Pretto> thank you saveas, i have 400 machines to install an ubuntu lts version for the government
<Seveas> Pretto, then use 8.04 "Hardy Heron" :)
<Pretto> Seveas, yes :D
<storbeck> Pretto: You would save time if you rsync'd them
<Seveas> LjL, me too, but I fear the worst :P
<LostChain> hateball: i am in system compiz config settings
<brandonban6> LostChain, hateball  the simple one is System > Preferences > Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager
<tiredbones> I like to thanks those folks for helping me to recover my pw file. history on what happen.  I created a user admin. when i did this, the user i used to install my system lost its sudo privilege. my distro is 8.10.
<Pretto> storbeck, I will do that, but I will need to customize it instalation to make it look like XP, the government asked that to make the transition smooth
<Gartral1> Seveas: im using the restricted drivers
<storbeck> Ew, I'm sorry you have to do that
<hateball> LostChain: Well... it's somewhere there. Not on english Ubuntu so not sure what the translation would be other than Skydome :)
<LostChain> brandonban6: then where is skydome
<xiq> Seveas: thank you alot :D
<LostChain> hateball: ??? so what should i do to install it
<RichardWolfVI> Hey, I have a question: Is there something wrong if the System Monitor shows CPU usage peaking at 100% in all my CPUs?
<storbeck> RichardWolfVI: yes
<hateball> LostChain: it's installed. You just find the option for skydome, then choose a wallpaper and level of zoom
<brandonban6> LostChain, sorry gave you the wrong path, its System > Preferences CompizConfig Settings manager, then you edit the cube properties, there is an option to the change the Skydome image
<storbeck> RichardWolfVI: run top and kill off the procs that are using up all of the cpu
<rabbit_ubuntu> Anyone able to assist?
<LostChain> brandonban6: oh ok
<RichardWolfVI> storbeck: I gues Wish was the one to blame, the system seems quite normal right now.
<RichardWolfVI> *guess
<haptiK> kdubois1: It's called "Free Public WiFi" and is offered by the cafe i am sitting in... i'm pretty sure its free
<Gartral1> Seveas: im using the restricted drivers
<dilbert> does any one here have experience with ubuntu ona sun e5500?
<sirlark> Hi, I'm trying to help a friend out who's using ubuntu, and I'm not familiar with aptitude (I'm a gentooist --- sorry ;) ). I've set up the local uni's repositiories in his /etc/apt/sources.list, and exported appropriate http_proxy env vars, but I can't figure out how to specify proxy username and password. Consequently, 'aptitude update' fails with 407 errors
<storbeck> w00t @ another gentoo user
<dilbert> what's up dic
<dilbert> disc
<dilbert> no one here use Sun?
<toddoon> Is there a way to modify Java graphics to look like much more as Gnome interface?
<t3rra> hi guys
<dft_> is there some app or config that controls file associations in ubuntu?
<Gartral1> is there a way to rotate the display without hardware/driver support for it?
<RichardWolfVI> toddoon: You mean to have GNOME's look and feel at runtime, or pregramming them to look like GNOME?
<t3rra> i new in ubuntu and i try many times to config xorg for nvidia driver i have 2 260gtx video cards and monitor 22" can some buddy helpme
<sirlark> for anyone else who's ever struggled with the proxy problem on the command line, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<rfm> sirlark: read "map apt.conf" for how to set proxy in the conf file, use http://user:pass@host:port/
<yow|x2> dft - preferred applications and also right click > properties in nautilus, open with
<sirlark> rfm: thanks, just figured it out
<RichardWolfVI> dft_: You can right click and choose the command/application for a derteminate fila and make it the default.
<brandonban6> t3rra, what is the problem?
<RichardWolfVI> *file
<rikkardo> this is surely something critical: how to increase the area in the bottom right corner of windows (to resize)??? mine (8.04) is like 1x1 pixel which makes it very troublesome to resize windows...
<Discipulus> anyone here have experience with Ubuntu in a multiprocessor, raid type environment
<toddoon> RichardWolfVI: heu... when i run Java applications i would like it correspond more to Gnome app (fonts, color...)
<Discipulus> which happens to use the sun architecture
<Discipulus> ???
<storbeck> rikkardo: Use a different theme
<RichardWolfVI> toddoon: Show me an example I can try.
<rikkardo> storbeck, sure its theme-dependant? i feel like its always the same
<t3rra> brandonban6 after install nvidia driver my xserver don work some buddy tellme i need to config xorg.cfg but i dotn know how
<storbeck> rikkardo: Some are different, but for the most part. It's always the same
<rikkardo> storbeck: no way to change that setting manually?
<storbeck> I don't think so
<wers> my swap partition doesnt automount because i created it when ubuntu is already installed. any idea on how to fix this?
<dilbert> ubuntu on sparc?
<RichardWolfVI> t3rra: You can reconfigure X.Org
<yow|x2> wers  - add it to fstab
<Pythack> Hi
<t3rra> yes but i dont know how
<t3rra> i have 2 vieo cards
<RichardWolfVI> t3rra: First, you must start in safe mode.
<brandonban6> t3rra, after installing the nvidia drivers, you should be able to open nvidia-settings as root "sudo nvidia-settings" and then it configure your video card, select "apply" and "save configuration to xserver" and Nvidia will merge the changes to your xorg.conf file.
<murlidhar> i am not able to boot into linux unless i manually disconnect my cd-rom drives :(
<kien> my xserver is failed
<wers> yow|x2 how do i know the UUID?
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: What happens exactly?
<kien> help me
<oCean_> wers: use command "sudo /sbin/blkid"
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, it gives me some strange numbers
<RichardWolfVI> kien: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<t3rra> this is error i have You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: Well, try to write them down.
<Gartral1> is there a way to rotate the display without hardware/driver support for it?
<the_dark_warrio> I'm moving some files from my windows HD to my Ubuntu and all of them comes with "chmod 777". Is there a way to avoid this or must I change permitions manually for each file?
<RichardWolfVI> t3rra: Well, doas told ;)
<wers> oCean_, thank you very much :)
<RichardWolfVI> *do as
<dilbert> ubuntu sparc?
<ikonia> dilbert: dead
<JordiRT_> hi everyone, I'm triyng to save files from a failed disk, I booted with ubuntu-rescue-remix and  plugged a usb external disk but I cant find how to mount it. When I connect it I get this: [  388.2003009] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: Writethrough
<MFen> how do you cleanly restart networking now that we use networkmanager?
<MFen> i use to be able to do /etc/init.d/networking restart but that doesn't seem to kick networkmanager
<RichardWolfVI> t3rra: On a terminal, run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and restart X
<murlidhar>  RichardWolfVI it gives some drdy errors . do u want me to note it down ?
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: well, it'd be useful.
<njk123> my wired network is still not working
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, k brb
<hzc> hello i come here for the first time
<njk123> what did those updates do to mess up my linux installation
<akgraner> hzc: hello
<oCean_> JordiRT_: do you know what partition and filesystem is on the /dev/sdb disk?
<RichardWolfVI> njk123: biit to an earlier kernel installation, if it works, stay with it.
<akgraner> hzc: I am new myself so welcome
<oCean_> JordiRT_: you can use "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to find out
<LostChain> hateball: thanx i figured it out
<LostChain> brandonban6: thanx i figured it out
<hateball> LostChain: happy to help :)
<Nivenaya> uh.  if i'm running Compiz and I open a popup or a menu in firefox, Compiz segfaults.  this has only been happening since my last boot.  any ideas, guys?
<LostChain> hateball: now all i need to do is figure out how to animate a picture for it
<brandonban6> LostChain, you are welcome!
<t3rra> RichardWolfVI i did befor but my xserver dont work i have to reinstall ubuntu and i dont want do it again
<RichardWolfVI> Nivenaya: Restart X, and try to see if it still happens, if it doeas, reboot.
<RichardWolfVI> *does
<cratel> how do I find out the user associated with apache2? intrepid 32 bit...
<JordiRT_> oCean_: I dont get nothing with that line...
<Pici> cratel: Its www-data by default
<t3rra> command to restart x
<t3rra> t?
<JordiRT_> oCean_: if I replace with -/sda I get my local hd partitions
<RichardWolfVI> t3rra. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<RichardWolfVI> t3rra
<t3rra> thanks
<cratel> Pici: tried that. getting "forbidden" errors from apache...
<oCean_> JordiRT_: than it seems to be a completely clean (e.g. without filesystem) disk ?
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, ata2.00 exception emask 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<rootrot> if i install windows 7 beta will i lose grub?
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, status : {DRDY}
<JordiRT_> oCean_: I formatted it before plugin in in order to backup everything there
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: Does the drive work on other computer?
<Schok> well guys, im back..but not thru ubuntu..here's a recap of what is my problem for those whe're not around. I can't login thru ubuntu with ANY gui at all, only CLI right from GRUB..and i was told to try "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" but it returned an error saying something like this: *Stopping GNOME Display Manager... return: 24: Illegal number: Stopping *Starting GNOME Display Manager... return: 24: Illegal number: Startin
<Pici> cratel: Check /etc/apache2/envvars for the default user then
<Pythack> Hi
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, it works on windows xp
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, i am booted through windows now
<cratel> Pici: I was wrong. The .htaccess owner was root. Changing to www-data fixed. Thx!
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, i am also able to burn disks
<Schok> LjL: are u still there?
<oCean_> JordiRT_: ok. You should create a filesystem on the disk
<Gartral1> is there a way to rotate the display without hardware/driver support for it?
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, the worst is live cd too refuses to boot up
<LjL> Schok: yes
<Schok> LjL: yes im back but...with failure
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: I'm looking in Google for similar errors, are you able to boot Ubuntu in safe mode?
<Schok> i posted the errors somewhere above, or would u like me to paste it again
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, nope
<oCean_> JordiRT_: are you in GUI? Then open the partitioner: "sudo gparted"
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: Maybe your Live CD image is corrupt. Try a MD5 checksum of the iso and compare it to the official one.
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, tried 4 live cds including fedora
<LjL> Schok: you really should be in ubuntu because i don't have a single command that will help you, you'd need to try a number of things...
<Schok> LjL: if only apt-get was usable..i dont get it
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: None of them work?
<JordiRT_> oCean_: I can restart with ubuntu install disk and do that
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, nopes
<murlidhar> :(
<Schok> LjL: how can theme changing affect apt-get
<LjL> Schok: if apt-get isn't usable then i'm afraid your best bet is reinstall. your ubuntu cd should also have a rescue mode that might help without *completely* reinstalling
<RichardWolfVI> Gartral1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148177
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, i cross checked the slave and master jumpers too but they seem fine
<LjL> Schok: i can't answer that, depends on what exactly is wrong with apt-get - might be broken packages
<Schok> LjL: the thing is my cd isn't around, lend it to a friend..wanted to try OpenSUSE but its in the ubuntu partition T_T
<Schok> havent burn the iso yet
<LjL> Schok: well burn another
<Schok> that'll take the whole night T_T its been 2 days without ubuntu..oh the suffering
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: Make and model of you drive?
<ciggar> any body say how to  conecte a usb modem novatel ovation mc 990d en ubuntu 8.4
<mestopholeese> I have a problem with a proxy setting.  It does not go away when I unset it.
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, the dvd is sony  and the cd rom is LG
<Schok> and using windows right now..makes me feel so...unsafe...
<Schok> lol
<Schok> LjL: so anyway, the rescue cd is the same as the Live CD rite? is it complicated to do the restore?
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: Both don't work?
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI,  i put the dvd as the master and cd-rom as the slave
<Nivenaya> RichardWolfVI:  that seems to have inexplicably solved the problem.  curiously, the reason I rebooted right before the compiz crash was because my networking spontaneously failed.
<LjL> Schok: it's the same cd, yes, but i've never tried the restore option - it's a new thing
<Nivenaya> I am beginning to suspect my RAM.
<murlidhar> RichardWolfVI, they work perfectly fine in windows xp
<Schok> anyone here tried the new restore option from the ubuntu live CD?
<MFen> for example, does anyone know how to force a new dhcp request when networkmanager is in use?
<RichardWolfVI> murlidhar: I mean, Is one or both the deives whi¿o fail to on GBU/Linux boot?
<murlidhar> MFen, sudo dhclient
<MFen> it's really frustrating that i have to reboot every time there's a problem with the network.  i've been using /etc/init.d/networking restart for *years*
<Nivenaya> murlidhar, that's because ubuntu and windows identify and arrange drives differently.  i've also contrarywise had a situation where linux would read my drives but windows -wouldn't-
<michael__> MFen: I am in the same boat as you, I finally uninstalled network manager and do everything manually
<MFen> murlidhar: dhclient is already running. how do you cleanly restart the whole network stack (without rebooting)
<RichardWolfVI> MFen: I'm not sure, but try dhclient
<Myrtti> MFen: restart NetworkManager from init.d?
<regeya> NetworkManager < *
 * Myrtti doesn't know
<MFen> maybe that onae
<MFen> one
<regeya> my screwy setup on my main desktop is part of the reason I quit using ubuntu on that'un, because I got tired of fighting with NetworkManager
<mestopholeese> I have a problem with a proxy setting.  It does not go away when I unset it. Can anyone help?
<regeya> and all the other automagic tools
<Nivenaya> is there some way to have the default memtest86 installation write results to disk?
<RichardWolfVI> regeya: Actually, NetworkManager is a Red Hat/Novell product ;)
<regeya> RichardWolfVI: that's nice; that would explain why it was so easy to disable on fedora, then ;-)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<turtle_> woah
<savid> Hi, I'm getting really angry at gimp right now.  I'm trying to do a fixed-aspect-ratio selection,  and it keeps making it a square.    I click the select tool,  click "Fixed", select "Aspect ratio",   and in the "size" boxes,  I enter "1" and "2".   But when I start dragging a box,  it makes it a fixed square.
<RichardWolfVI> savid: Screenshot.
<savid> RichardWolfVI,   screenshot?  how would that help?
<AlexMax> Hi, I'm having an issue with a program.  It works fine, but for some reason it's constantly greyed out as if it was unresponsive.  How do i disable grey windows (preferably for just that one window, but any will do)
<turtle_> why?
<hwilde> ping ?
<savid> RichardWolfVI,  oh you just want a screenshot of my toolbox?
<RichardWolfVI> savid: I meant thet.
<turtle_> ton of people in here
<Jet``> Hi, I'd like to allow ftpuser to have +rx-w rights on a vfat partition auto mounted by ubuntu, how do I do that?
<AlexMax> How do i disable the 'grey window' effect when a program is unresponsive?
<savid> RichardWolfVI,  http://i44.tinypic.com/4gn12s.png
<crashmax03> Hello world :)
<AlexMax> I dont want any of the other eye candy to go away, just that one.  I have the compiz configurator installed.
<turtle_> AlexMax, I dont think you can
<LjL> turtle_: please don't contribute to the noise caused by the netsplit.
<RichardWolfVI> AlexMax: That's in Compiz Config
<AlexMax> RichardWolfVI: Yeah, but what setting?  I've been looking around for it and its not obvious or else I'm blind.
<AlexMax> I've got a program that grey screens in spite of the fact that it runs fine
<Nivenaya> AlexMax, Fading Windows -> Dim Unresponsive Windows
<Mextux> I'm trying to play a DVD on Hardy Heron but the sound is (don't know how to say it) slow and the video is something "weird". I'm using VLC Player
<crashmax03> i've got a problem with theme in Ubuntu. When i apply a theme,not all parts are applied (ex : the bar between the 'ubuntu start menu' and the time is not changed). So i have tested with another user and everything is ok with it. Anyone knows how set by default theme preference ? Thanks
<savid> RichardWolfVI,   any ideas?  have you tried it yourself yet?
<saini-sanjeet> hey guys
<RichardWolfVI> Mextux: Are you using ALSA; PulseAudio or OSS?
<saini-sanjeet> how r u doing?
<RichardWolfVI> savid: I'm trying to reproduce it.
<savid> RichardWolfVI,  does it work for you?
<savid> RichardWolfVI,  It seems like no matter what I do, I get a square
<Mextux> ehm how can I know which one am I using ? :(
<Jet``> Hi, I'd like to allow user "ftpuser" to have +rx-w rights on a vfat partition (external disk) auto mounted by ubuntu, how do I do that?
<AlexMax> Nivenaya: I dont see that option.  I'm running hardy
<saini-sanjeet> hey, could someone help me on setting equalizers setting in ubuntu in Media Players like VLC?
<RichardWolfVI> savid: Shouldn't the aspect ratio be, say, a ratio?
<Nivenaya> AlexMax, it's under "effects."
<phrac> savid: seems to work fine for me
<crashmax03> i've got a problem with theme in Ubuntu. When i apply a theme,not all parts are applied (ex : the bar between the 'ubuntu start menu' and the time is not changed). So i have tested with another user and everything is ok with it. Anyone knows how set by default theme preference ? Thanks
<savid> RichardWolfVI,  where would I enter that ratio?
<savid> phrac,  really?  how are you doing it?
<_VIM_> !repeat | crashmax03
<ubottu> crashmax03: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phrac> savid: put "1:2" for the ratio
<Nivenaya> AlexMax, if all else fails click "advanced search" and search for "unresponsive."
<RichardWolfVI> savid: What phrac said.
<JordiRT_> oCean_: My device didnt mount when I booted up with ubuntu install but I can see it in this machine, macosx, its formatted FAT32
<Nivenaya> i think savid was already trying that.
<AlexMax> Nivenaya: Nah it doesnt exist.  Unchecking fading windows entirely got it fixed though
<savid> RichardWolfVI, phrac   ughh.     that's not very user-friendly :-P    I tried   .5,  1/2,  etc...    It doesn't even hint to the format it requires
<RichardWolfVI> savid: ¿What are you trying to do exacty?
<AlexMax> I got another question.  How do I set up a .config directory for programs?  I've installed ubuntu server and I'm using freenx to connect to it, and a program is complaining that there isn't any .config
<AlexMax> when loading a particular program
<jrib> AlexMax: you need to be more specific
<KeyserSoze> i am using the fglrx driver with my lenovo thinkpad w500 with firegl graphics.  the laptop is plugged into the lenovo advanced mini dock, and my 30" dell 3007wfp is plugged into that.  the 30" monitor looks to be mirroring the laptop display, but the image is severely corrupted
<KeyserSoze> is there a ubuntu tool for fixing it, or do i need to edit xorg.conf?
<RichardWolfVI> KeyserSoze: Reconfigure X
<Nivenaya> AlexMax, from terminal:  mkdir .config
<Nivenaya> :)
<AlexMax> jrib: I installed geany from source and it's complaining about not being able to find a 'configuration directory'.  By that I'm assuming it's talking about ~/.config, which is set up on a desktop machine automatically.
<AlexMax> I'm connected to my server through freenx
<RichardWolfVI> KeyserSoze: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> AlexMax: pastebin actual output.  It may be just be some warning or informative message
<savid> RichardWolfVI,      you guys answered my question,  I'm just complaining b/c the answer wasn't as obvious as I expected :-P
<RichardWolfVI> AlexMax: I dont know the programme, so maybe take a look at the developer's page.
<mounir> he
<ciggar> dios ak nadie no save
<mounir> hi
<mounir> je souhaiterai intaller des logitiel sur ubuntu
<RichardWolfVI> ciggar: Why do you say that?
<_VIM_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mounir> comment fuat til proceder
<RichardWolfVI> !fr mounir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr mounir
<mounir> i have a problem
<jrib> mounir: /join #ubuntu-fr
<RichardWolfVI> !fr|mounir
<ubottu> mounir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pompa> hi eglish speakers (who actually speaks french :-/) I'm translating a software and I need an hint about a phrase
<mounir> i have a probleme because a want install a program
<pompa> The Amazon.com associate's ID is necessarily
<pompa> included, so any referral payments are duly collected.
<jrib> pompa: #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is just for ubuntu support
<pompa> it's a matter of seconds
<pompa> can you feel a sort of dislike for the policy of amazon in that expression?
<jrib> pompa: not in this channel please
<RichardWolfVI> Je ne pas parle Français, sorry.
<arvind_khadri> !fr | RichardWolfVI
<ubottu> RichardWolfVI: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bruoos> on sudoers file,   user2  localhost=(root) /sbin/ifup,/sbin/ifdown         but user2 is still denied to do ifup eth1 because /var/run/network/ifstate is only 0644  ?
<RichardWolfVI> arvind_khadri: ...you didn't mean it actually, right?
<ope_> anyone here get peap working in a domain envoriment
<tasgr86> hello
<arvind_khadri> RichardWolfVI, aah i dont know french, did you by any chance meant that you want to go to that room /?? :)
<tasgr86> bye
<mounir> hello
<pompa> jrib: ok (quite rude :P) only joking, I suppose I know how difficult is to maintain some good manners, bye!
<mounir> jhvjhqbl*
<RichardWolfVI> arvind_khadri: I just said to the Frenchies that I don't speak French.
<D_likescookies> yay! I updated my gfx driver on a command line! and almost had no help to do it. ^^
<arvind_khadri> RichardWolfVI, oh sorry...
<Chewie[]> hey, where can i go to set up a second x server? i would ordinarily do soemthing with inittab, but it's phased out.
 * RichardWolfVI gives D_likescookies a cookie.
<D_likescookies> lol tyvm, I like that.
<_VIM_> 5 minutes of no questions, just joining/parting, am I lagging or something?
<RichardWolfVI> _VIM_: And a netsplit. Don't forget the netsplit :P
 * _VIM_ checks his ping
<_VIM_> :)
<mestopholeese> I have a problem with a proxy setting.  It does not go away when I unset it. Can anyone help?
<jrib> Chewie[]: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf* (read the comments)
<kapat> I want to import a local certificate authority, so that empathy will use it.  Where do I put it?
<kapat> I tried copying it to /etc/ssl/certs, but it didn't make a difference for empathy
<dilbert> Sorry, stepped away for a little
<vanksi> has anyone gotten Option GlobeTrotter GT MAX 7.2 working?
<dilbert> did anyone know about ubunut on sparc?
<_VIM_> !anyone | vanksi
<ubottu> vanksi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hb|work> dilbert: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000400.html
<mib_bjo0no> hi
<AJC_Z0> How do I prevent Update Manager from stealing focus?
<_VIM_> AJC_Z0: I hate that too
<bruoos> on sudoers file,   user2  localhost=(root) /sbin/ifup,/sbin/ifdown         but user2 is still denied to do ifup eth1 because /var/run/network/ifstate is only 0644  ?
<hb|work> dilbert: debian still supports sparc, however
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been thinking of trying out the KDE gui ....any words of advice? I'm starting from scratch, so I'm a bit clueless (what else is new) on the matter.
<hb|work> RPS: easiest way is to install kubuntu-desktop package
<lasivian> can anyone recommend a good keylogger besides "userspace"? thanks
<RichardWolfVI> RPS: It's not hard to try out, it's a bit resource intensive, but just install the package, everything will be fine.
<dilbert> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Sun Server (Sparc) because I HATE redhat/fedora/aurora (really, I just hate yum)
<_VIM_> AJC_Z0: I would assume in compiz one could set a regex something or another for that particular window to not steal focus, but that's a bit beyond my expertise :)
<mib_bjo0no> can anyone tell me why ubuntu is better than xp ?
<_VIM_> mib_bjo0no: don't poll here please
<_VIM_> !poll > mib_bjo0no
<ubottu> mib_bjo0no, please see my private message
<kdub> AJC_Z0: you can set focus stealing prevention levels
<dilbert> the problem is, when i boot the cd, it will start, but in the install it won't find the HDD's
<dilbert> all HDD's are in a D1000
<RichardWolfVI> mib_bjo0no: It's more stable and secure, to start with. Do you have any problems with it?
<dilbert> which is attached via scsi
<danopia> hi
<cTn> hi guys, if i could ask, do i still need swap partition for ubuntu, when i have 3gb of ram on my laptop?
<dilbert> so I need to load some special drivers/modules into the kernel
<dilbert> i think
<mib_bjo0no> RichardWolfVI: I'm downloading it now
<RichardWolfVI> cTn: Yes.
<kdub> cTn: its advisable. it is not necessary though.
<RichardWolfVI> cTn: It's better not to suffer when your memory depletes.
<_VIM_> ctn for a laptop, kind of necessary because of hybernation and whatnot, least from what Ive heard in here anyways...
<Marsol0> I know ubottu just warned against this, but does anyone have wireless working reliably in Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One 8.9
<dilbert> any help with what I posted ^ ?
<kdub> yeah, afaik, its necessary for hibernation, but not suspend
<Eressolar> dilbert: if someone has an answer, you'll be the first to know. no need to repeat yourself.
<cTn> _VIM_: oh, and how big it should be, ? abou 4 gig is enough?
<_VIM_> cTn: I've always heard it's 1.5 to 2 X your ram
<RichardWolfVI> cTn: 4 GB might be enpugh, bt don't be cheap :P
<RichardWolfVI> *enough
<sysdoc> Marsol0, have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<RichardWolfVI> *but
<cTn> RichardWolfVI: ok thank u guys :)
<Marsol0> sysdoc: I have. But that isn't reliable enough. I'm curious to what other people have done to see if there's something I may have overlooked.
<_VIM_> if you got the hdd space, I suppose give it 4-6 gigs, if space is limited give it 2 or3 maybe
<Anarhist> i've just installed jaunty, and now when i go to any folder in the menu rather than opening nautilus it opens up Audacious and tries to play that folder's contents as files
<_VIM_> !jaunty | Anarhist
<ubottu> Anarhist: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Anarhist> thanks
<sysdoc> Marsol0, Did you try blacklist module acer_wmi ?
<Marsol0> I haven't. I'll have to give that a whirl.
<Duddle> hello! I have a small script that I would like to run at bootup. but in the script I use sudo, so I'd have to enter my password.
<Duddle> I've tried adding it through the session startup-programs, but since it will not open a terminal or something, it doesn't work
<zilleplus> hey guys i got 2the harddisk in my computer how do i format it in linux ubuntu servr 8
<Duddle> what is the correct way of doing that, adding a script that needs your password to bootup?
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: Use gparted.
<zilleplus> is it also on sever edition i did't know
<sysdoc> Marsol0, the 2.6.27-11-generic kernel breaks the MIC card too
<sysdoc> MIC=NIC sorry
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: Yep, Ubuntu server isn't that dissimilar to de desktop one
<FFForever> how can i stop services like php/mysql from starting on boot?
<heatmzzr> anyone familiar with Wine?
<Marsol0> sysdoc: yeah, I know about that. I don't mind booting into an earlier kernel to get around that.
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: I'm using it because it has PAE, mainly.
<AJC_Z0> kdub: That sounds useful. Please point me in the right direction
<Pici> !boot > Duddle
<ubottu> Duddle, please see my private message
<Pici> !boot > FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever, please see my private message
<zilleplus> ooh
<RichardWolfVI> heatmzzr: Try to make a more specific question
<zilleplus> i wanna set op ftp server
<heatmzzr> Trying to install windows within ubuntu. Wine error says I need 445m of free temp space, it their a was to configure wine with more space?
<vald0r> Question: If I un-install mysql with apt-get and reinstall it. will it destroy my mysql database's?
<FFForever> also i have a few bash scripts i want to turn into system commands how can i do that?
<Pici> FFForever: alias them.
<hb|work> FFForever: you want the commands available to everyone?
<FFForever> hb|work, nah
<hb|work> FFForever: then, like Pici said, alias them, or mark them executable and put them in ~/bin/
<FFForever> thanks hb|work
<hb|work> heatmzzr: you're trying to install windows within ubuntu with wine?
<RichardWolfVI> heatmzzr: I guess you are making a mistake, Wine is for running Windows apps, you don't need to install Windows.
<Duddle> Pici: thanks, will try
<heatmzzr> will it run any winblows app??
<vald0r> heatmzzr: You can use VirtualBox if you wish to install windows inside linux
<Pici> !appdb | heatmzzr
<ubottu> heatmzzr: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<RichardWolfVI> heatmzzr: The most known, yes
<heatmzzr> ok guys thanks
<dilbert> SPARC!!! ANY ONE HAVE ANY THING ON SPARC?
<Pici> dilbert: Lose the caps, please.
<dilbert> OR SUN!!
<hb|work> dilbert: did you read the link I gave you earlier?
<dilbert> sorry
<dilbert> i was out for a little
<dilbert> and lost the scrollback
<calc> dilbert: sparc is good for doorstop :)
<Dreamglider> Can someone tell my  why ubuntu wont mount my ntfs disk ? output from fdisk -l and mount -all > http://pastebin.com/m70da6f01
<hb|work> dilbert: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000400.html
<RichardWolfVI> Dreamglider:The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<RichardWolfVI> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<RichardWolfVI> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<dilbert> thanks
<hb|work> dilbert: ubuntu no long supports sparc in new releases (but debian still does)
<calc> Dreamglider: because you are trying to mount sda1 as ntfs which is linux swap partition?
<vald0r> Anyone familiar with mysql servers?
<dilbert> well, as far as sparc, I was donated 3  servers with massive storage, so i want to use them
<Dreamglider> calc: i didi mount -all it should mount all the disks
<calc> Dreamglider: your ntfs partition is sdc1 according to your pastebin
<dilbert> vald0r: sure am
<calc> Dreamglider: yes and it appears your /etc/fstab is setup to claim sda1 is ntfs
<dilbert> vald0r: what do you need
<calc> Dreamglider: you didn't post your /etc/fstab so i can't tell for certain
<hb|work> dilbert: 6.06 LTS probably the best ubuntu release to use, alternatively I'd go with Debian 5.0 if you're against rpm based distros
<Pretto>     Dreamglider  try the mount command and paste   the output on pastebin
<Dreamglider> calc: allright all paste it
<vald0r> dilbert:  I need re install mysql.  But need a heads up if my mysql database's will become destroyed if i use apt-get to remove and reinstall the server
<dilbert> hb|work: thanks
<RichardWolfVI> hb|work: Dapper was a nightmare with the ATI drivers :(
<Rencx> does on linux have some DJ program like tractor or virtualDj?
<distant_voice> does anyone here know a good app to capture the screen to make video tutorials?
<vald0r> Rencx: MIXXX
<josh-l> hi, something is up with my touchpad config... i recently reinstalled 8.10 on this machine (after deciding jaunty wasnt ready yet :) my touchpad occasionally doesnt work, sometimes sroll works in the wrong places... should i just reset xorg config?
<RichardWolfVI> Rencx: Have you searched in Synaptic
<Rencx> no
<Dreamglider> calc: http://pastebin.com/m20a47605
<zilleplus> does annyone know the command for gparted  "sudo gparted" doesn't work
<calc> Rencx: apt-cache search dj | grep DJ shows a few
<hb|work> distant_voice: istanbul, or xvidcap
<dilbert> vald0r: do a sql dump first
<calc> Dreamglider: your /etc/fstab is setup wrong it has /dev/sda1 being ntfs which it is not
<calc> Dreamglider: it should be /dev/sdc1 in fstab
<distant_voice> thank you hb
<glitsj16> Rencx: http://www.linux-sound.org/ddj.html gives an overview of some options
<zilleplus> does annyone know the command for gparted  "sudo gparted" doesn't work????
<vald0r> dilbert: I cant, the server won't start after I had a update for some reason
<dewman> Good Afternoon everyone
<dilbert> hb|work: thanks - how's support with Debian and Sun hardware? like a d1000?
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: Is gparted installed in your system?
<Rencx> grate and which one is the best for mixing?
<vald0r> dilbert: It says  Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port.  But i checked. netstat -tulnap and nothings running on that port
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: What's the terminal output?
<zilleplus> don't think so
<Rencx> grate and which one is the best for mixing live?
<zilleplus> command not found
<vald0r> dilbert:  Which is why i wanted to try reinstalling
<calc> dilbert: if you want to know specifics about server class hardware your best bet may be asking on the ubuntu server mailing list
<zilleplus> sudo apt-get install gparted doesn't work to
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: sudo apt-get install gparted
<zilleplus> reboting server now
<dilbert> calc: thanks
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: What's the terminal output
<dewman> I was wondering if anyone can give me an idea how to get usb to work? I am trying to transfer some photos from my canon digital camera using digikam but it says it cant find my camera
<zilleplus> command not found
<hb|work> dilbert: I'm not sure, I would check with the debian channels ( there are some on freenode, the official ones are on oftc.net ) and http://wiki.debian.org/PortsSparc
<calc> dilbert: i imagine most users in here run ubuntu on their desktop systems :)
<dilbert> vald0r: letmecheck
<RichardWolfVI> dewman: ¿Tried on FSpot?
<RichardWolfVI> *Trird
<zilleplus> richard you have skype??
<josh-l> hi, something is up with my touchpad config... i recently reinstalled 8.10 on this machine (after deciding jaunty wasnt ready yet :) my touchpad occasionally doesnt work, sometimes sroll works in the wrong places... should i just reset xorg config?
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: Yes, I do.
<Rencx> vald0r:  RichardWolfVI: calc: glitsj16: what shold i chose for live mixing?
<zilleplus> can you add me "zilleplus"
<dewman> Richard: Yep. Same thing.... I am thinking that usb isnt turned on or something...
<mestopholeese> dewman: We need to know your camera model.
<calc> Rencx: no idea, i don't DJ i was just pointing out where to look :)
<RichardWolfVI> zilleplus: done
<dewman> Cannon Rebel Xti
<zilleplus> okey i ame online now so
<Rencx> calc ty
<RichardWolfVI> dewman: Send a pastebin of the output of lsusb
<Antioch> I have ubuntu 8.10, and my volume slider only works in the 75-100% range. At 75% the volume is at '0' and at 100% it is at '100'. How can I fix this so the entire volume slider works? Please help! Thank you.
<Dreamglider> calc: i changed sda1 to scd1 but i still cant mount it
<calc> Dreamglider: s d c 1 not scd1
<zilleplus> Richard waths your name on skype
<Dreamglider> calc: i meant to say sdc1
<calc> Dreamglider: sdc means [s]csi [d]isk [c] (as in third) partion [1]
<calc> Dreamglider: what does it say when you do that?
<strange> hey guys i have a wierd hardware error it happened today out of nowhere sound doesnt work, but it works when i run stuff as root
<FFForever> how can i stop network manager from changing my dns (maybe lock the file?)
<calc> Dreamglider: linux treats all disks (or nearly all) as scsi now so it doesn't matter if it is ide or scsi it still shows up as sd[a-z][1-16]
<mestopholeese> dewman: what does dmesg say when you hook up the camera?
<Dreamglider> calc: http://pastebin.com/m6d6b620
<vald0r> MIXX is pretty good for live, its fairly stable. I use mixxx with a midi controler just messing around (Not really a pro) and it works fine. Also theres ALOT of synth and midi software for linux as well.
<dewman> http://pastebin.com/m781cceb5
<n2diy> when I right click on an .iso file in Nautilus, I'm not given the option to burn a CD, do I have to be root?
<new-tu> Hi - I hosed my .conf file by replacing "vesa" with "intel" because I guess i misread someone's directions...  I did do the command for backing it up to start with.  Now I am at the recovery menu.  I assume I am to drop to root shell prompt and type something
<loller> how can i find what is mysq cpu and in general all my hardware configuration
<hateball> loller: lspci, lsusb, lshw
<new-tu> (now typing this on an xp laptop and staring at the ubuntu machine)
<RichardWolfVI> dewman: Try a different port and sent the output again
<ojm> Hiya, how do I get multiplayer to work in ufoai? When I try to create a server it crashes. Windows-version works.
<calc> Dreamglider: are you sure your drive has ntfs on it... meaning you didn't overwrite it or something like that?
<vald0r> Rencx: Also check out LMMS, but thats more recording/creating, and ardour
<dewman> Ok..
<calc> Dreamglider: your sdc1 showed as it was ntfs according to the partition table but if it doesn't mount perhaps it isn't ntfs after all
<Dreamglider> calc: pretty sure yes, it worked last night.
<new-tu> :)
<new-tu> ?
<calc> Dreamglider: what have you changed since last night?
<hb|work> new-tu: you can just boot the machine normally, press Esc to see the grub menu.  boot the "single" or "recovery" ubuntu option (usually 2nd option) instead of the default
<fdsae> how do i tweak to a higher resolution?
<hb|work> new-tu: it should drop you to a root login or prompt
<new-tu> hgwork - cant do that... when I do that, the screen goes black - I hosed the device vesa command in xord.conf
<Dreamglider> calc: i cloned my ubuntu partition to a bigger harddisk, the one im trying to mount has been unplugged untill now.
<new-tu> "command" - whatever ya call it  :)
<calc> Dreamglider: does the ntfs partition have windows on it, so you can test that it still works or something like that?
<dewman> Ummm..I really feel like an idiot....
<new-tu> i need to tweak that file to put it back to default -
<new-tu> dewman - u and me both
<dewman> It helps to plug the usb cable into the usb port..
<Dreamglider> calc just data on the disk, music movies and stuff
<dewman> =)
<loller> hateball thx
<okidoki> PHP script question: I have a server using ubuntu 7.# and a new one running 8.10, the old server has a script beginning with /usr/bin/php -f but this errors on the new install as that file is not present. Both are LAMP installations. How should I clear up the problem?
<ampm> I hope someone can really help me with this since im newer than a newbie!!
<mestopholeese> dewman: we've all done it...
<molly_> no dout!
<dewman> When all else fails, check the cable....
<new-tu> hb|work - my apologies - i now have a root promot
<dewman> hehehe
<new-tu> root@ubuntu-desktop
<fdsae> anyone know how to tweak resolution say to 1600 x 1200
<calc> Dreamglider: does running this as sudo (or root) work?  mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt ?
<calc> Dreamglider: or does it give the same ntfs error?
<ampm> i am trying to connect my bluetooth keyboard and all the instructions i have found online are not working at alll
<new-tu> how to edit xorg.conf from root prompt
<new-tu> or put back the backed up version
<Dreamglider> calc: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mestopholeese> new-tu: use nano
<glitsj16> okidoki: that looks like you'll need a cli PHP on your new 8.10 server
<calc> Dreamglider: does running this as sudo (or root) work?  mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt ?
<RichardWolfVI> new-tu: It's easier to just reconfigure X.Org
<new-tu> just type nano at root prompt?
<Dreamglider> calc: it gives the same error
<zilleplus> Gtk-warning **:cannot open display still say getting it on the command sudo gparted
<new-tu> richard: that wounds easier (I hope)
<zilleplus> annyone can help
<new-tu> SOUNDS easier
<calc> Dreamglider: is the sdc an external drive?
<Dreamglider> calc: yes
<calc> Dreamglider: try hooking it up to a windows system and see if it can still see the data
<calc> Dreamglider: it appears at least from the linux side that it can't see that it is formatted as ntfs at all
<Dreamglider> i dont have a windows system anymore.
<glitsj16> okidoki: does the new machine have a package called php5-cli installed ? if not, sudo apt-get install php5-cli will install it
<coreyman> Dreamglider what is going on
<vishesh> Hey does anyone over here have any experience with Intel Graphic card drivers ?
<hb|work> new-tu: yeah, nano will work
<hb|work> vishesh: what's the issue
<calc> Dreamglider: linux can refuse to mount a ntfs partition if it is not cleanly unmounted in windows, but this error doesn't seem like that
<okidoki> glitsj16: aha, i'll try that
<RichardWolfVI> new-tu: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coreyman> Dreamglider last night i was able to mount my windows hard disk as NTFS and grab files off of it
<coreyman> what error are you experiencing
<new-tu> oh cool...  nano = old pine  :)
<ampm> please!!!
<calc> coreyman: his ntfs partition can't be mounted at all, it claims it is not ntfs or no signature found
<mestopholeese> new-tu: sorry, old user.
<calc> coreyman: its not the uncleanly unmounted error that sometimes happens
<coreyman> mabye he needs to do a live gparted and set the FS
<Dreamglider> coreyman: http://pastebin.com/m153826f3
<coreyman> pastebin is blocked on my school network :P
<calc> coreyman: the partition type is set right for ntfs, and even running mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt does not work
<keith-> is there a way to mount a directory as an iso?
<mestopholeese> keith: Do you mean mount an iso?
<calc> keith-: mount an iso as a directoy?
<okidoki> glitsj16: worked, thanks!
<keith-> no
<Dreamglider> coreyman: can i pm the output ?
<glitsj16> okidoki: you're welcome
<coreyman> yes dreamglider
<calc> keith-: to make an iso out of a directory you have to use mkisofs
<calc> keith-: you can loopback mount iso's as directories but a directory isn't inherently an iso :)
<ampm> how do i get someones attention around this place?!?!?
<keith-> yeah i thought i might have to do all that. k
<new-tu> what direcxtory is xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> !ask | amazin
<ubottu> amazin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<new-tu> in?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | ampm
<ubottu> ampm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arvind_khadri> amazin, sorry about that
<arvind_khadri> ampm, what was your question?
<Dreamglider> new-tu: /etc/x11
<ampm> I am trying to install my logitech mediaboard pro i bought to use with ubuntu on my ps3
<vishesh> hb|work:  Well, I have this Intel G35 graphic card who's drivers don't seem to be working properly. I have installed the xsever-xorg-intel package, and configured xorg.conf to use the intel driver. But - glxgears runs at about 500 fps and flickers a lot plus the window lags a lot in general. Plus when I write a simple OpenGL program which print out glGetString(GL_VERSION) it shows 1.4 Mesa, and I need atleast 2.0.
<defrysk>  /etc/X11/
<kevink23> i installed the compiz desktop effects and it isnt coming up in preferences, can anyone help me?
<defrysk> capital X
<_VIM_> !ccsm | kevink23
<ubottu> kevink23: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<coreyman> calc is there a way he can query /dev/sdc1 to check see if it's actually NTFS
<ampm> tried to connect in the gedit and after i typed in the password the terminal flashes white and then disappears and then gedit will not open unless i reboot
<Dreamglider> coreyman: it is a ntfs partition.
<arvind_khadri> ampm, does X recognize your keyboard?
<calc> coreyman: not that i know of, there isn't a fsck.ntfs afaict
<new-tu> richard: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg brought me to use kernel framebuffer device interface y/n
<new-tu> Richard: now what
<calc> coreyman: maybe something in ntfsprogs package
<calc> coreyman: i got rid of all of my ntfs partitions already so i can't easily test here
<new-tu> I don't know if this is going to fix the typo I put in my xorg.conf file
<Dreamglider> coreyman: i have been using it in ubuntu for quite some time with ntfs-3g
<olavimmanuel> how can one tell find to exclude something? like NOT in google. eg: unrar e `find ~/toorents -name "*.rar" NOT part*.rar` && unrar e `find ~/toorents -name "part001.rar"`
<coreyman> Dreamglider crap i g2g ill be back later.. sorry!
<pascal__> test
<hb|work> vishesh: a couple of things: (1) glxinfo should be able to tell you if direct rendering is enabled.  (2)  You shouldn't actually need an xorg.conf, i.e. X should be able to autodetect and set things up properly.  I would try moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup or similar and restarting X to see if it makes a difference
<ampm> how do i find if x recognizes ir?
<karlo> hello, my WLAn detects no network, i have a laptop! what can i do?
<calc> Dreamglider: if you know anyone else with windows you could try hooking the drive up to their pc to see if it still works since you no longer have windows yourself
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Are there networks available in first place?
<karlo> first place?
<calc> Dreamglider: the error message you are getting would indicate that the partition is corrupted, but you can't know for certain until you try hooking it up to a windows pc
<Dreamglider> calc: i might ill go n check.
<KalEl> how can i run ubuntu inside window xp, or windows xp inside ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !virtualizerss | KalEl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualizerss
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Are there actually any Wireless networks in you zone?
<vishesh> hb|work: Yes, direct rendering is enabled. And reverting xorg.conf to the original settings doesn't make any difference. Direct Rendering may be enabled, but I don't think I'm using it. Is that possible ?
<calc> KalEl: you can also install ubuntu without repartitioning windows by using wubi
<fdsae> how do i log in as root? or whats the default pw?
<calc> !wubi | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<karlo> RichardWolfVI: yes my phone shows 3 networks(including my own wlan) I'm currently using cable
<sony> wenas necesito ayuda
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Pastebin an output of iwconfig
<LjL> !es | sony
<ubottu> sony: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jgreen> I am looking for a way to capture firefox header info to the command line parse and save relevant information
<jgreen> any suggestions?
<sony> ohhh i was mistake
<sony> byee
<jrib> jgreen: why are you bring firefox into it?
<jgreen> so it can load a js file
<Dreamglider> calc: in windows the drive shows up but upon opening it i get a pop sying the disk is not formated and asks me if i want to formate it
<jgreen> and output the flash files
<kevink23> can someone tell me what the command is to get an application
<calc> Dreamglider: yes, so it is corrupted
<jgreen> I am looking for flv info ;-)
<calc> Dreamglider: perhaps you cloned the disk incorrectly when you were redoing your system last night?
<olavimmanuel> kevink23: sudo apt-get install
<cthompson__> I am trying to find a method of determining whether a user has done `su username` or `su - username`
<jgreen> I guess I can just grab the embed tag into a html page
<KalEl> calc thanks... i have both installed, and mainly use the ubuntu but for recent needs i need to access both simultaneously
<Dreamglider> calc: i didnt do anything with this disk
<new-tu> whoops... either I accidently fixed something or i hosed it... stay tuned
<karlo> http://pastebin.com/m184b4eab
<Mextux> Can't play DVD's properly (Hardy Heron). The movie is played like in slow motion
<karlo> RichardWolfVI: http://pastebin.com/m184b4eab
<calc> Dreamglider: well somehow it lost its filesystem, i've seen ntfs do that on a windows machine before but its not that common
<kevink23>  thanks!
<calc> Dreamglider: i try to never use ntfs for that reason, i either use linux fs like ext3 or fat32 since ntfs seems too unstable to me
<new-tu> yay!  i managed to unhose it - thanks everyone
<Dreamglider> calc:  so the partition table or simthing is list ?
<olavimmanuel> Mextux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Dreamglider> something*
<Dreamglider> is lost*
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Do you know which driver it uses?
<calc> Dreamglider: all the data on your external drive is probably gone at this point
<karlo> RihardWolfVI: no
<calc> Dreamglider: the formatting of the partition itself is what is messed up
<Dreamglider> calc: but i have not formated it
<calc> Dreamglider: it somehow got corrupted
<Boski-PL> hello all need help! Help me:-D, please. raid0 issues, I can`t mount it, I can`t boot my XP installation which is on raid0 and i`ve got there whole bunch of life saving files, so pls help!!!!!
<calc> Dreamglider: as i said this sometimes happens even on windows for no reason, i had a windows laptop a few years ago that it bluescreened one day and after that the ntfs file system was completely gone
<calc> Dreamglider: i lost all my data on my laptop on that day :\
<calc> Dreamglider: after that I never used ntfs again
<karlo> with lshw it says disabled
<Dreamglider> calc: that sux
<jgreen> what are command line screen shot tools in ubuntu
<Dreamglider> calc: ill give testdisk a spin see what happens
<jrib> jgreen: personally, I'd use python.  But you might be able to get away with just wget and grep
<jgreen> and what are header capture tools
<karlo> how can i search for wlan?
<jgreen> I don't mind python
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Go to, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers (or something like that)
<calc> Dreamglider: there might be some windows utility that can recover the data, but it depends on what happened
<karlo> richardwolfVI: there are no drivers in that list
<calc> Dreamglider: regular windows probably can't recover it but a third party windows utility might be able to
<Dreamglider> calc: i salvaged my ext3 partition with testdisk this morning  :)
<calc> Dreamglider: ah
<heatmzzr> hey guys thanks, virtual box is a nice program, can i assume that i can run winblows programs somehow installing them thru virtual box, i recently installed winblows on my other drive but it isnt necessary isit?
<jgreen> I need to grab thumbnails from embed objects from across the internet for a video tool
<olavimmanuel> karlo: check that it has the wifi card enabled. That was a major pita for me with my macbook running ubuntu
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Install linux-restricted-modules and linux-backports-modules
<jgreen> some files contain thumbs some do not
<vishesh> Hey !! I'm having problem with my Intel Graphic card. I have this Intel G35 graphic card who's drivers don't seem to be working properly. I have installed the xsever-xorg-intel package, and configured xorg.conf to use the intel driver. But - glxgears runs at about 500 fps and flickers a lot plus the window lags a lot in general. Plus when I write a simple OpenGL program which print out glGetString(GL_VERSION) it shows 1.4 Mesa, and I need atleast 2.0. On
<calc> Dreamglider: thanks for the info, looking at testdisk now, i'm sure it will come in handy eventually since i work on lots of computers :)
<vishesh> reading glxinfo it shows that direct rendering is enabled, but the applications seem to lag a lot ... Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this ?
<karlo> RichardWolfVI: how? the resstricted list is empty
<Boski-PL> did any1 notice my cry out loud?!??!?!
<calc> new OOo for Jaunty uploading now :)
<karlo> olavimmanuel: how can i do that?
<calc> i'll try to get it into the ppa for hardy/intrepid in a few hours
<calc> my upload bandwidth is really low so it takes a long time :(
<olavimmanuel> karlo: the network symbol on the upper right corner of the screen
<Boski-PL> expert help needed with raid 0 issues!!!
<Dreamglider> calc: i accidently dd'd some 40Gb the wrongway around mub with testdisk i was able to save the ext3 partition and copied it over to a bigger drive with gparted LiveCD :)
<RichardWolfVI> vishesh: Open the terminal from the menu, not the keyboard
<sonictwin> my keyboard doesnt work under gnome, it works fine in fluxbox and at the console
<Boski-PL> help me!!
<sonictwin> i get this ticking noise from my computer speaker
<calc> Dreamglider: cool
<karlo> olavimmanuel: its enabled all the time =(
<tokies> Hello :)
<RichardWolfVI> karlo:Go to Synaptic, enable the backports and the restricted repositories, and download these packages
<mib_ezhgk8> I'm having trouble getting a USB device to work that requires libusb.  Is this a good place to ask?
<karlo> ok i'll try
<sonictwin> i'm apt-get removing all traces of gnome
<vishesh> RichardWolfVI: Alright, but how does that make a difference ?
<karlo> still nothing
<tokies> Hello :), I am using dual screens on 86X ubuntu and I have the Nvidia Twin view working except every time  I restart my computer it restarts one screen. When I try to save the layout in twin view it doesnt let me save it. not sure how to fix this
<tokies> Thank you
<karlo> the hardware-driver app doesn't show anything
<ampm> how can i stop gedit from crashing after i type in my password?
<RichardWolfVI> vishesh: It's kind of a bug, opening the terminal that way doesn't disable direct rendering.
<karlo> ill be back in 2 minutes
<RichardWolfVI> karlo: Restart
<sonictwin> tokies: when you use the nvidia-settings-manager make sure you are root, launch it from terminal with 'su nvidia-settings-manager'
<Palermo> hello @ all
<JoeBelow> sonictwin: you mean sudo
<sonictwin> yes sudo
<Palermo> is here a german help room
<RichardWolfVI> JoeBelow: su is valid too
<silver_swords> too many people asking at the same time. how about all slow down?
<Geek`N`Proud> !de | Palermo
<ubottu> Palermo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sonictwin> tokies: and make sure you save
<vishesh> RichardWolfVI: Uhm, I don't understand. I open the terminal through the menu and then ?
<tokies> Ok sonictwin :) I will try that I forgot the importance of root on ubuntu, I am use to apples
<Palermo> thank you
<mib_ezhgk8> Palermo try #ubuntu-de
<Palermo> yes thank you guys
<Geek`N`Proud> tokies, erm.. on Mac the importance is the same :p
<new-tu> hi again!  Just edited xorg.conf for the first time - and then put back the default version after i hosed the darn thing.  (grin)   GA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G is the vidcard I got.  Want to either install the driver I downloaded from intel or increase resolution
<JoeBelow> RichardWolfVI: not that it matters, but it won't work as stated - with the command as a parameter (su [USERNAME])
<RichardWolfVI> JoeBelow: You're right
<Geek`N`Proud> su -c command
<new-tu> i have a dripkg folder
<pierre_> good evening
<new-tu> aand installed something called "alien"
<tokies> Geek`N`Proud - but most things can be pulled off in the gui when it comes to settings "screen" settings
<RichardWolfVI> vishesh: Opening the terminal from the keyboard disables Direct Rendering causing programs to run the way you just explained.
<tokies> thanks for your help good
<arvind_khadri> !terminal > ampm
<ubottu> ampm, please see my private message
<new-tu> i hope SOME of this is relavent and can help u help me :)
<new-tu> (waits patiently)
 * RichardWolfVI is leaving
<ewook> so I'm guessing the driver you got was a rpm since you got alien
<ewook> new-tu: *points up
<kdub> AJC_Z0: ccsm->general options->focux & raise behavior
<fdsae> i tried this http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/02/configure-your-resolution-in-ubuntu-and-debian/
<fdsae> but the wizard never goes to the resolution screen
<fdsae> it just runs through keyboard layouts and then quits
<fdsae> no errors though
<fdsae> any help?
<new-tu> ewook - i acutally don't know the difference yet...  like a newbie, i read a webpage and follwed it, hoping it had something to do with the intel driver file i downloaded
<mib_ezhgk8> I'm having trouble getting a USB device to work that requires libusb. Is this a good place to ask? nickbeep me, thanks
<new-tu> ewok - now following your page instead  :)
<mestopholeese> mib_ezhgk8: yes.
<silver_swords> what extra files are needed to browse windows mobile 6 using bluetooth?
<new-tu> GAAAH - i have a screen that starts with "For the X server to handle the keyboard correctly, a keyboard model   must be entered.  Available models depend on which XKB rule set is    in use." and scrolling down and hitting enter does not get me to the next screen
<bobbob1016> I've recently updated compiz git, and I can't seem to change settings.  Last time I updated and had this issue, I just chmodded my ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/, did that this time, and nothing.  Any ideas?  (Using flat-file and gconf have no difference)
<new-tu> the OK is not highlighted
<Pici> bobbob1016: Please ask in #compiz-fusion, since you're not using the version we included with Ubuntu
<bobbob1016> Pici, I did, thought it wouldn't hurt to ask here anyways, just in case.
<new-tu> oh duh....
<new-tu> found something...
<karlo> hello it's me again. is there ndiswrapper for xubuntu intrepid?
<bosco_> helo
<bosco__> hello
<chrisbard> hello again :)
<ope_> anyone know how to specifi the domain when your doing PEAP authentication over wireless?
<fosco_> hi bosco_ i like your nick :)
<chrisbard> from inside ubuntu now :)
<chrisbard> hokay, anyone here has a creative X-fi that works in ubuntu? :)
<karlo> please help someone =(
<rumsteak> hi, i'm trying to install a printer on ubuntu interprid, before i upgraded it worked but now wont work and I cant find any drivers, can anyone help me?
<silver_swords> anybody succesfully browsed windows mobile 6 using buetooth?
<bosco__> does anyknow of a good site with instructions to install e17 ???
<hunter_> Hi all
<g0nad> rumsteak: what model printer?
<rumsteak> lexmark x2470
<keystr0k> I just installed an Adobe AIR app call iPlotz (Wireframing tool). For some reason, the "ALT" key is activated when I use the software... any clue why?  I cannot type an "s" for example, because it actually gets recognized as "Alt-S" :(  This is problem when I type a "q" because the app quits. :(
<tarelerulz> my mic don't work,  What might I do to fix that. I have laptop with 2 headphon jacks and one mic jack
<pipo> i want to to find an ubuntu channel for swedish language ?
<Pici> !sv | pipo
<ubottu> pipo: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<new-tu> gaaaaahhh... I make the mistake of trying to work with the xserver deal, hit control-alt backspace, heard the drums and now I have a blank screen
<pipo> ty
<new-tu> now typing on my xp machine
<bosco__> !sv
<rumsteak> i searched on google but couldnt find, nor the reps, reinstaled CUPS and tried some generic drivers, but nothing worked worked
<new-tu> how do i get my display back
<g0nad> new-tu: control-alt-F7, see if that works
<bosco__> you dont
<bosco__> lol
<hunter_> nvidia GeForce 8200M with an HP G60 - still experiencing some lag on xubuntu - graphics card has been enabled and lag is reduced by still laggy - any recommendations?
<new-tu> errr...  ^{{10^^ repeated 4 times appears
<new-tu> 18 rather
<hunter_> but*
<new-tu> ^[[10~^
<new-tu> man, cant type 18 to save my life
<silver_swords> good luck all
<new-tu> ok...blank screen... blinking cursor
<g0nad> new-tu: control-alt-f1, login and do a reboot
<Salaatti> How i can run .exe programs whit ubuntu?
<g0nad> salaatti: with wine, sometimes
<hunter_> Anyone have any recommendations regarding lag?
<jrib> Salaatti: generally, you should use a native linux alternative whenever you can.  Otherwise, try wine
<jrib> !wine | Salaatti
<ubottu> Salaatti: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<zilleplus> hey guys wath do you use for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) on ubuntu server
<zilleplus> hey guys wath do you use for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) on ubuntu server??
<new-tu> ok... command prompt at root
<djhanni> elló
<djhanni> helló
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tarelerulz> salaatti, I would try virtaulbox if you really want to run stuff
<g0nad> new-tu: now type reboot now
<chrisbard> creative x-fi drivers for latest ubuntu anyone?
<zilleplus> hey guys wath do you use for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP) on ubuntu server
<djhanni> helló
<djhanni> van itt valaki_?
<g0nad> zilleplus: your question is unclear
<hunter_> I think the reason ubuntu doesn't well on this laptop, nor do any other Linux OS, is because this is an HP - are they know for not being Linux friendly?
<zilleplus> dhcpd is not availeble to donload
<hunter_> work*
<zilleplus> need other programme for
<zilleplus> it
<jrib> hunter_: hp is a pretty linux-friendly company in general
<tarelerulz> hunter_ What Hp you have. I have pavilion dv6604cl laptop
<Pici> zilleplus: dhcp3-server provides a dhcp daemon.
<rumsteak> they even lauched a new lap with a moded version of ubuntu xD
<hunter_> oh I see jrib
<new-tu> gonad: now rebooting... hoping for a GUI...  :)
<hunter_> and tarelerulz I have an HP Laptop G60
<g0nad> new-tu: goodluck
<hunter_> with nvidia Geforce 8200M graphics
<rumsteak> g0nad: any hint how to get the printer working?
<new-tu> back
<tarelerulz> Hunter_ How ubuntu been running on it. Mine do ok.  Mic is the one thing that seem to go out a lot.  I have no idea how to really fix it
<g0nad> rumsteak: i looked it up online and it looks like its not even supported at all.. how did you get it to work ? :P
<g0nad> new-tu: it boot into x?
<rumsteak> this is what i've done so far: i searched on google but couldnt find, nor the reps, reinstaled CUPS and tried some generic drivers, but nothing worked worked
<Something132> hey
<Something132> i need help with sound
<hunter_> tarelerulz...it will run fine but its laggy....Vista runs smoothly on this computer but not Ubuntu
<Something132> basically it was working yesterday
<zilleplus> pici i need programme
<Something132> and just now it stopped working
<heatmzzr> how do I get the mouse to work in virtualbox??
<Pici> zilleplus: I gave you a package name.
<zilleplus> provider for dhcpd
<rumsteak> lol nothing, with the old verion gutsy or feisty it just worked, now, it does not...
<Something132> #alsa might help me brb
<zilleplus> can't find it
<g0nad> rumsteak: sorry, i Have no idea
<mib_ezhgk8> Hello, I am having trouble getting a USB device working which requires libusb. Would anyone mind doing a little hand-holding, to help me get it working?
<rumsteak> ok tnx anyway xD
<karlo> how can i deleted a double entry in sources.list?
<zilleplus> got it sorry
<hunter_> Is it my graphics card thats causing the lag on ubuntu?  nvidia GeFore 8200M?
<eoihjrf> how do you set up linux to use a VPN
<Something132> ok no help there....
<Something132> i have a sound problem and it was working yesterday and it just stopped working now
<AJC_Z0> kdub: I do use compiz, so thanks! Now all I need is to have xwininfo ready to grab the infor from the popups before they disappear
<ampm> what sudo hidd command do I need to connect my bluetooth keyboard?
<keystr0k> Is there a way to "lock" the ALT key when I start an application (to simulate that it is always held down?)
<olavimmanuel> how can one tell find to exclude something? like "NOT" in google. eg: unrar e `find ~/toorents -name "*.rar" NOT part*.rar` && unrar e `find ~/toorents -name "part001.rar"`
<humpty_dumpty> what do you mean by locking the ALT key?
<AJC_Z0> kdub: I also changed "Focus Prevention Level" from "Low" to "Normal". I don't know what difference that's supposed to make, but it sounds good
<DCEmu_user01> Come visit my forum where you can watch the newest movies online for FREE: http://movieparadise.informe.com/
<humpty_dumpty> does it mean that the  alt key should be ****ing held down for ever?
<keystr0k> humpty_dumpty, I have an app that seems to think my ALT key is always pressed.  Put in a bug report.  I was just thinking there may be a way to trick it.
<humpty_dumpty> errr.. I didn't know bad words like **** are filtered by freenode.
<AJC_Z0> olavimmanuel: -a \! -name foo
<DCEmu_user01> Come visit my forum where you can watch the newest movies online for FREE: http://movieparadise.informe.com/
<humpty_dumpty> read the ****ing manual.
<keystr0k> heh
<keystr0k> read the manual?
<humpty_dumpty> wow! it filters the four lettered word
<mib_ezhgk8> olavimmanuel pipe find's output through grep, and use a regular expression to select what you want excluded
<thomc> Is there a method I could use to record how much bandwidth I use each day and then calculate a rolling average for the last ten days?
<prometheus765> hi, i have Intrepid and my totem displays all videos with wrong aspect ratio ( video is little bit squeezed vertically). In VLC and mplayer everything is ok. Anyone have similar problem? My graphic card is nvidia based.
<Something132> help help help
<olavimmanuel> AJC_Z0: Thanks.
<Something132> !
<ampm> who knows how to set up a bluetooth keyboard in 8.1?
<hunter_> I figured Linux would make things run quicker, not slower.  Since it runs slower I'll just go back to Windows Vista
<chrisbard> I have vista
<chrisbard> and now ubuntu
<chrisbard> its running ok for me
<hunter_> its running ok here as well...keyword "ok", Vista runs fine I just didn't like it eating up all my resources, but I will deal with it since it runs quicker than ubuntu
<ampm> how do i install a bluetooth keyboard?
<chrisbard> I love vista because of gaming mainly
<hunter_> yeah chrisbard
<cjae> Ok the computer in question had an onboard ati graphics installed and I don't believe that the ati fglrx driver was installed. Now the computer has a nvidia 7400 geforce card pci-e in it but kde window manager freezes upon login, here are the steps ive done so far
<Hartwell>  #twitlive
<cjae> recovery mode xfix, I think this issues the sudo dpkg --reconfigure -xserver-xorg?
<hunter_> Have you ever checked your free memory though in Vista?  LOL...there is hardly none since it caches most all of it
<chrisbard> the autoupdate features of ubuntu are quite allright
<Pici> !offtopic | hunter_ chrisbard
<ubottu> hunter_ chrisbard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cjae> then I took it to the console and stopped kdm
<hunter_> How is what we are speaking off off topic Pici?
<chrisbard> with mirc you can talk with one person
<hunter_> Pici....ubuntu lags and I was stating how there is no lag in Vista hoping someone could offer some assistance
<chrisbard> is this not possible with xchat?
<cjae> sudo dpkg --configure -a   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-window-manager
<Pici> hunter_: Talking about Windows Vista's memory is not on topic for the Ubuntu Support channel.
<todd> anyone know an easy way to set the image comment on a bunch of files in a bunch of directories?
<hunter_> Pici : if it relates to an ubuntu issue I see no problem with that, anyhow
<chrisbard> pici
<Pici> chrisbard: ?
<chrisbard> do you know how I can sort my x-fi creative to work in ubuntu?
<chrisbard> is there a driver for it?
<Pici> hunter_: I disagree, but perhaps try rephrasing your question, or elaborating on 'lag', do you mean network problems?
<heatmzzr> how do I get the mouse to work in virtualbox??
<Pici> chrisbard: I'm sorry, I don't.  Have you looked at our sound troubleshooting factoids?
<ampm> how do i install a bluetooth keyboard?
<todd> anyone know an easy way to set the image comment on a bunch of files in a bunch of directories? I tried google & stuff, no joy :-(
<glitsj16> chrisbard: Creative did the trouble to provide a linux driver for their X-fi, have you seen http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html ?
<oCean_> ampm: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ampm> ive used that link aandits still not working
<oCean_> ampm: well, it is the answer to your question. Provide more details of your problem, and someone might be able to help...
<prometheus765> i have Intrepid and my totem displays all videos with wrong aspect ratio ( video is little bit squeezed vertically). In VLC and mplayer everything is ok. Anyone have similar problem? My graphic card is nvidia based.
<olavimmanuel> thanks mib_ezhgk8. Diddnt get the other one to work, so ill try that :D
<ampm> i type in the code into the terminal and it will say command not found?
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a place to find a list of update descriptions for Ubuntu? I know of the Synaptic History, but I want detailed descriptions of updates. For instance, I just installed a number of FireFox updates.
<olavimmanuel> scratch that :) got it
<oCean_> ampm: be more specific. *what* code / command?
<Pici> ampm: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<todd> ampm; if you dont have a command then apt-get it
<chrisbard> does anyone know if there is a steam version for ubuntu??
<fdsae> alright.. i looked through some tutorials on screen resolution tweaking and it said to run xorg config and i did.. however it never went through the resolution screen.. anyone know how to tweak resolution in ubuntu studio?
<Pici> chrisbard: No. But you may be able to get it to work under Wine.
<ampm> sorry i'm running 8.1 and did the sudo apt-get install bluez-utilz aleady as well and still no luck
<Pici> ampm: Those instructions are for 7.04 and earlier. Install gnome-bluetooth for 8.10 and check your Applications>Accessories menu
<todd> how do I set the image comment on a bunch of files in a bunch of directories?
<Dreamglider> calc: testdisk saved the day again ;)
<calc> Dreamglider: cool, what did it say about it?
<Dreamglider> calc: is found a partition table on a backup block
<Dreamglider> it*
<todd> how do I set the image comment on a jpeg from the command line?
<calc> Dreamglider: ok
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<fdsae> anyone know where xorg.conf is located?
<fdsae> im pretty lost on this screen resolution tweaking
<genii> fdsae: /etc/X11
<fdsae> if anyone wants to help
<Dreamglider>  and i was able to wright the a new table
<Dreamglider> fdsae:  /etc/x11
<todd> fdsae: etc/x11
<Q-FUNK> I'm trying to help a friend install Intrepid on her desktop.  we get this strange symptom that right after GDM login, we get a black screen with the mouse pointer in the middle and the desktop never appears.
<ptn107> Need help.  Added       phil   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get     to sudoers file (syntax is correct i did a visudo -c) yet i still get an error 'could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)   what else do i have to add to the sudoers file to get this to work?
<fdsae> todd: you know how to tweak screen resolution higher?
<todd> q-funk: sounds like a bad video profile
<fdsae> cause nothing is listed in xorg
<tx2650> anyone any experience with building tx2650 driver with latest kernel?
<Scunizi> How do you sync Liferea with a google group?  I get an XML parcer error
<todd> fdsae: system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<kdub> todd: http://www.linux.com/feature/147564
<Q-FUNK> todd: the GDM prompt comes as normal.  it's only AFTER logging in that the desktop never comes
<fdsae> yeah i know its there but it doesnt go high enough
<fdsae> thats what im trying to edit
<fdsae> and everything i see online doesnt work
<fdsae> basically it says to edit xorg.conf and theres nothing in that file in relation to screen resolution
<todd> q-funk: OK I give, never seen it
<todd> kdub: cool thanks!
<joana> hi
<vigo> Q-FUNK: Is there a VGA mode select?
<erlingre> What is the most sensible way to create two virtual networks for KVM-guests, where each KVM virtual server is connected to both?
<Q-FUNK> vigo: where?
<emorris> hi, i have an extended desktop set on my laptop screen (1280x800) and an external display (1280x1024) on an ATI graphics card. Is it at all possible to have the wallpaper displayed independently on both monitors so it doesn't stretch the image across both screens?
<vigo> Q-FUNK: on install
<untitled_> hi all. what is it mark red in screen in ubuntu in the bottom status line? yellow - processor load, blue - Mhz, green - memory, and what is the red one?
<vigo> Q-FUNK: I may have found a solution in the forums,,one moment
<Q-FUNK> vigo: ah, the safe mode.   yes, that works.
<Q-FUNK> vigo: but only on install
<rakudave> untitled_: load
<vigo> Q-FUNK: Blank screen?
<untitled_> rakudave: of what? load is yellow
<eoihjrf> how do i run apache
<emorris> untitled_: where is this?
<untitled_> emorris: gnu screen
<vigo> Q-FUNK: VGA may get you into it.
<untitled_> emorris: from ubuntu jaunty :)
<emorris> ooh
<Pici> !jaunty | untitled_
<ubottu> untitled_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vigo> Q-FUNK: here is from forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087751&highlight=screen+blank
<rakudave> untitled_: right-click, settings... you can set the colors there or look them of for that matter
<eoihjrf> how do i run apache?
<Q-FUNK> vigo: thanks. let's see...
<emorris> untitled_: it's probably more likely to be load *average* though
<untitled_> rakudave: sorry, right click screen? o_O
<untitled_> emorris: it shows "32!"
<Scunizi> eoihjrf: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<nbuntu> hey - i have a wierd problem that is hard to replicate but seems to happen really frequently - when i start ubuntu after having been in windows for a day or two,i find that my internet connection does not work.  I'm behind a university network and i noticed that i'm not being assigned my usual ip (153.19.xxx) and instead am given a 192.168.xxxx ip address.  Restarting the network usually does not fix the problem - however the problem seems to fix
<nbuntu> itself  after 'some' time.... can anyone tell me what's going on and how to ensure that ubuntu receives and uses the correct ip
<oCean_> eoihjrf: have you installed it?
<untitled_> maybe number of processes running... to little number it is
<lasivian> what should I use for EXT2 full disk encryption?
<ampm> why does sudo hidd --connect with mac address show as command not found in terminal?
<emorris> untitled_: you have a lot of processes running?
<rakudave> untitled_: settings
<Pici> untitled_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<untitled_> ok ok
<nbuntu> seems to fix itself after differing amounts of time
<untitled_> emorris: there is by default ~100
<untitled_> I think
<BornSlippy> my Ubuntu 1.10 doesn't want to talk to my USB wireless dongle. The driver seems to be correctly installed with ndis but when I plug the USB dongle in absolutely nothing happens. I would be happy to search on the internet for answers but I can't even guess what the problem is.
<emorris> untitled_: "An idle computer has a load number of 0 and each process that is using CPU or waiting for CPU adds to the load number by 1. Most UNIX systems count only processes in the running (on CPU) or runnable (waiting for CPU) states. However, Linux also includes processes in uninterruptible sleep states (usually waiting for disk activity), which can lead to markedly different results if many processes are blocked in I/O due to a busy or
<emorris>  stalled I/O system. This, for example, includes processes that are blocked due to an NFS server failure or slow media (e.g., USB 1.x storage devices), leading to an elevated load average, which does not reflect an actual increase in CPU use (but still gives an idea on how long you have to wait).
<emorris> The load average is calculated as the exponentially damped/weighted moving average of the load number. The three values of load average refer to the past one, five, and fifteen minutes of system operation."
<FloodBot3> emorris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rioting_Pacifist> how can i move an partition end first using dd?
<BornSlippy> my Ubuntu 1.10 doesn't want to talk to my USB wireless dongle. The driver seems to be correctly installed with ndis but when I plug the USB dongle in absolutely nothing happens. I would be happy to search on the internet for answers but I can't even guess what the problem is.
<defunct> how can I pass options to an ubuntu package (like php --with-mysql-pdo)
<karlo> #xubuntu
<Pici> defunct: You can't.  You're not compiling the packages when you're downloading them, you're getting the binaries.
<CompuHacker> i.e. precompiled
<defunct> Pici. Ahh so I have to compile from source then?
<Rioting_Pacifist> BornSlippy: i dont think usb dongles work well, only 9.04 will have good suport AFAIK
<defunct> in order to have anything but the default ubuntu install?
<nbuntu> ok to rephrase - how to tell ubuntu to renew its ip address - considering  /etc/init.d/networking restart does not seem to work?
<BornSlippy> pacifist: sl t
<BornSlippy> whoops
<Q-FUNK> vigo: right.   removing compiz did not fix it.  we tried already.
<user1> hi, trying Ratpoison, it's not showing up under options on boot menu 8.10  any ideas,, I just want to try it out once
<x_> i kno this is no the right channel but its really general question.... i forgot wat port i my roomate set up torrents on how to do find out witch port it is
<BornSlippy> pacifist: so to make it work it's going to be like early Ubuntu versions and wireless network cards? I still wake up screaming remembering trying to do that a couple of years ago
<Pici> BornSlippy: What do you mean by Ubuntu 1.10? Thats not a valid version number.
<BornSlippy> err 6.10 sorry
<Pici> BornSlippy: 6.10 is no longer supported, sorry.
 * nbuntu is watching The Office
<phantomcircuit> where is the python 2to3 tool?
<vigo> Q-FUNK: Ok, that was the most likely scenario, next is the etc/X11, or xorg, could just be a driver issue, I had major problems with the Proprietary one, dumped it and went open source.
<phantomcircuit> nvm
<BornSlippy> pici: I'm sorry, my brain must be melting. I am talking about 8.10
<ptn107> Need help.  Added       phil   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get     to sudoers file (syntax is correct i did a visudo -c) yet i still get an error 'could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)   what else do i have to add to the sudoers file to get this to work?
<Q-FUNK> vigo: so you'd suggest manually hacking xorg.conf to use e.g. vesa from root prompt?
<user1> hi, trying Ratpoison, it's not showing up under options on boot menu 8.10  any ideas,, I just want to try it out once, Bash Reports 'there can be only ONE'
<vigo> Q-FUNK: I would think that is where the error is at.
<vigo> Q-FUNK: That is what backups are for, after it works,,,,
<sbeh> [thunderbird] hi, choosing view -> toolbars -> customize ... does not popup the customzation-dialog, but i can drag&drop all icons and so on, but i am not able to leave the 'customization-mode' until i close thunderbird, what can be the reason for that?
<dft_> anyone else having/had issues with oOo odt files being opened by calc instead of writer???
<LjL> ptn107: works for me
<BornSlippy> so in short, I'm having problems getting my USB dongle working in ubuntu 8.10
<ampm> how is an expert with 8.1?
<LjL> ptn107: you, err, *are* using sudo before apt-get?
<ampm> who is an expert with 8.1?
<Promille> Hey. Does anybody know if its possible burning a bluray (.mkv) to a DVD (If its under 4,7GB) and play it at a normal DVD-Player?
<user1> hi, trying Ratpoison, it's not showing up under options on boot menu 8.10  any ideas? I just want to try it out once, Bash Reports 'there can be only ONE'
<ampm> does anyone know how to use a bluetooth keyboard with version 8.1?
<user1> I just tried to ctrl+alt+back to exit gnome then run ratpoison, no dice
<ptn107> LjL: I put NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get  in sudoers so i dont have to use a password
<vigo> Q-FUNK: here is how the command line works, sorta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084499&highlight=screen+blank
<papapep> ampm: have you tried plugging it to see if it works out of the box????
<LjL> ptn107: no but you still have to put "sudo" before "apt-get"....
<ptn107> LjL: then whats the point of NOPASSWD?
<fdsae> how exactly do i increase my screen resolution?
<LjL> ptn107: not asking you for a password, i guess?
<fdsae> do i have to tweak some config file or what
<ampm> how do i install bluetooth keyboard on version 8.1?
<LjL> ptn107: how would sudoers manage something that's not lauched using sudo?
<michael__> alias apt-get="sudo apt-get"
<todd> I am having some issues with the for command, I am trying... for f in $(find . | grep \.jpg) do echo $f done
<todd> wtf???
<LjL> todd: you're missing semicolons methinks
<LjL> todd: also, that won't work with files containing spaces
<Pici> todd: Why would you use a for loop for that? just do: find . -iname "*.jpg"
<spunk> todd: you need semicolons. put one after "echo".
<spunk> todd "echo $f;" that is...
<LjL> spunk: and one before do
<spunk> LjL: true
<todd> spunk: ok how do I execute a command for a set of files??? this should be easy right???
<LjL> todd: "find" has an -exec option. "man find".
<spunk> todd: I think you can use "find" for that...
<psyk> hey guy's, have anyone a idea why i get 'audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.' when i want to test my usb soundcard with alsa..but when i swap to oss it works fine?
<todd> spunk: the problem is I need to be in the dir of the file for the command to work
<_Garfield_> psyk, yes
<_Garfield_> psyk, the audio is already in use
<todd> pastebin
<todd> pastebin?
<todd> where is pastebin?
<LjL> todd: you can include a "cd" command in the -exec.
<spunk> todd: ok. well, your initial idea should work. let me try..
<Pici> !paste | todd
<ubottu> todd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vigo> !pastebin
<LjL> !pastebin > todd    (todd, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> spunk: unless there's spaces in the filenames.
<vigo> whoops, I flooded
<liminal> hi
<todd> I am trying this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/127382/ HELP!!!
<Linux> ><
<Linux> [06.03.2009 20:27:26] [Notice] -NickServ- You cannot identify to Linux because the nickname has been frozen. < x_x
<psyk> _Garfield_, i have also an onboard card but ubuntu does not record from its mic input, thats why i got the usb one...could the onboard be the problem? (im relativ new to ubuntu)
<LjL> todd: no need for those semicolons, if you're doing it on separate lines.
<Ashka> Hum
<Ashka> Wait a minute
<mestopholeese> user1: you have to add a file at /usr/share/xsessions
<Ashka> System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Ashka> psyk, try all you can
<todd> Ljl: look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/127382/ it will make more sense there
<liminal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127384/
<LjL> todd: that should be:   cd $(dirname "$f")
<LjL> todd: i've looked, that's why i'm telling you that.
<Pici> todd: Why won't: find . -iname "*.jpg" -execdir exiftool -comment="text" {};   work?
<spunk> LjL, todd: its true about the spaces... If i recall correctly, it should be possible to "config" sh to consider spaces as non-field breaks...
<liminal> my alsa sound driver seems to be broken
<liminal> since the last update
<Ashka> liminal, try PulseAudio
<vega> i can't believe eclipse has been the same version since gutsy, apparently it's not maintained at all in ubuntu?
<Ashka> or OSS
<psyk> Ashka, i tried...oss works, but i want to have sound from more then one app ;)
<vega> not a java developers distro i guess..
<_VIM_> !latest | vega
<ubottu> vega: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Ashka> psyk, and PulseAudio ?
<michael__> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<liminal> can i use pulseaudio instead of alsa?
<vega> _VIM_: err, i don't really think that counts for eclipse..
<_VIM_> and why wouldnt it?
<BigMoopies> Why is pidgin not kept up to date?
<BigMoopies> Or how would I install the latest version
<_VIM_> a package is a package
<Ashka> psyk, try command pulseaudio
<Pici> !latest > BigMoopies
<ubottu> BigMoopies, please see my private message
<spionlala> BigMoopies, you need to compile it
<LjL> Pici: because you need to escape the {} and the ; properly ;)
<_VIM_> BigMoopies: maybe there's a !PPA for one that might be newer
<ab1sc410> aMSN does not support 640x480 web cam, That's right ?
<Pici> LjL: er, \; then
<LjL> Pici: and '{}'
<liminal> ive tried pulseaudio still doesnt work
<vega> _VIM_: this kinda tells it all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/123064
<BigMoopies> _VIM_, "PPA" ?
<todd> spunk: I got this so far, still not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/127389/
<BigMoopies> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<LjL> Pici: and a space between the two
<todd> spunk: I got this so far, still not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/127389/
<Ashka> liminal, can you restore before the update ?
<Pici> LjL: Okay okay.
<_VIM_> BigMoopies: go to that site and search for the package you want
<liminal> i dont know how do i do a restore?
<spunk> todd: ok, lets see...
<vega> _VIM_: stability is not a reason here, the current package has lots of serious bugs
<ab1sc410> Hi. Anyone know if aMSN or other messenger client take support for webcam with 640x480 ?
<LjL> Pici: and the posix 2.304A standard says you lose, and there's an RFC that says you're wrong unless proven right.
<yuri_> what is the easiest method to set up a sock5 server? i need very few options i jst want to bypass firewalls
<BigMoopies> _VIM_, "Your search query "pidgin 2.5.5" didn't return any results. Please change some terms and refer "
<_VIM_> guess there isnt one then hah?
<psyk> Ashka, with pa i hear nothing :(
<tobywuk> is it possible to sync iphone content with ubuntu with out jailbreaking it?
<Pici> tobywuk: No, sorry.
<Ashka> Hmm
<Ashka> psyk, try to reboot
<dkorzhevin> tobywuk: Yes
<tobywuk> so there is a no and a yes :/ lol
<BigMoopies> _VIM_, It's not possible to get a list of what they have?
<psyk> Ashka, i did allready
<tobywuk> if the answer is yes: how, what software does it?
<Pici> tobywuk: Well, if there is, its news to me.
<Ashka> psyk, ...i don't know
<_VIM_> BigMoopies: searching for pidgin would show all the packages on that ppa site if there are any.
<Ashka> I already have this problem
<tobywuk> Pici, thanks :)
<Ashka> I rebooted and all is ok
<liminal> is there an automatic restore point made by ubuntu?
<Pici> liminal: Nope.
<Ashka> liminal, i dont know
<psyk> Ashka, is it possible to get a clue why the device couldnt be opened?
<liminal> i cant restorethen
<spunk> todd: so, to recap, your problem is the handling of filenames with spaces right?
<BigMoopies> _VIM_, I searched for xchat, xmms, and pidgin .  All with no results
<_VIM_> BigMoopies: if you're just searching for packages that are already included in ubuntu try packages.ubuntu.com
<Ashka> psyk, go to Sound preferences
<shawger> liminal: ubuntu does not have a windows-like restore feature
<ab1sc410_> #hack
<Ashka> And click Try
<Pici> Ashka: If you don't know the answer to a question, just don't answer.  We'd have a lot more traffic in here if everyone said 'i don't know' to questions they didn't know the answer to.
<Ashka> Pici, okay
<Ashka> But
<todd> spunk: yep, trying to bulk retag files so its more of a exiftool problem, works one file at a time though
<Ashka> psyk, Click try, and if ubuntu can't play the test sound, Ubuntu say a error message
<zilleplus> annyone has skype and wanna explane to me how to set a domain name????
<zilleplus> annyone has skype and wanna explane to me how to set a domain name????
<spunk> todd, LjL: ok... bash (sh) has a special variable called "IFS" -- Internal Field Separator. IFS can be used to control how bash/sh splits strings internally with respect to spaces.
<todd> spunk: um ok...???
<spunk> todd, LjL: do a "man sh" and search for "IFS".
<spunk> todd, LjL: apparently, if you set IFS to null, bash/sh will not do any string splitting due to any characters.
<mestopholeese> I have a problem with a proxy setting.  It does not go away when I unset it. Can anyone help?
<todd> spunk so for f in $(find . | grep \.jpg) dose not work as you would expect
<spunk> todd, LjL: try this at the beginning of your script: IFS=""
<zilleplus> annyone has skype and wanna explane to me how to set a domain name????
<_VIM_> !anyone | zilleplus
<ubottu> zilleplus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ampm> how do i install a bluetooth keyboard on version 8.1 all other posts i have read do not work
<NativeAngels> when setting up a virtual host in apache do you use your publicip or localip ?
<vigo> zilleplus: http://www.icann.org/ <<<that explains it
<ross> i have a cd in my cdrom drive and I cannot run it
<ross> what is the command for starting up a cd
<shawger> ross: what kind of cd? audio? data?
<ross> shawger: data
<shawger> ross: ubuntu should mount it automatically
<ross> shawger: it doesn't
<Ashka> ross, sudomount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -o force
<CompuHacker> What OS is the data for?
<vigo> ross: is it mounted?
<Ashka> *sudo mount
<spunk> todd, LjL: I did some tests. If I put IFS= at the top of the script it works for me... Note! just type "IFS=" at the beginning, nothing should go after the equal sign.
<CompuHacker> Or is it simply files?
<ross> what is mounting?
<SEVILLA> hey im new to ubuntu and vbox and im having problems with access to my host usb from vbox can anyone help me i tried #vbox but i got no  help
<korg_> ross: mount <dev> <mount_point>
<ampm> what is the command for connecting a bluetooth keyboard to version 8.1?
<shawger> ross: go to places->Computer. Its not there?
<korg_> SEVILLA: use shared folders
<SEVILLA> korg_: tried that
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: did you get the Sun's vbox or the virtualbox-ose? from what i understand, the ose does not support USB
<todd> spunk: OK I am not sure take a look at... http://paste.ubuntu.com/127399/
<ross> it says that i cannot find auto run program
<ross> i dont' understand
<spunk> todd, LjL: wait a minute. Don't you have to return to the base directory also?
<todd> spunk: I think the CD is broken
<lasivian> I have a working 8.10 EXT2 install, I want to encrypt my HD, how should I go about doing this please? thanks
<zilleplus> does anyone has skype and wanna explane to me how to set a domain name????
<tdn> I have some files with filenames in some strange encoding. Is there a program that can "guess" which encoding it is? I want to convmv them to utf8.
<todd> spunk: ah very true
<spunk> todd, exactly. You gave to return to the "base" directory. Let's store that one in a variable. like "BASE=`pwd`. and then do a cd "$BASE"
<shawger> ross: what happens when you go to Places->Computer and try to open the CD drive from there?
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: yes i saw that but sure  i have optins for the vbox though
<spunk> todd: after you've done the exif-thing that is...
<ross> shawger: it says it cannot find the autorun software
<vega> tdn: "file" might say something about it
<ross> shawger: should I try to open it with other applications?
<ross> shawger: and what is mounting?
<pato> oi
<pato> dfjdkfs
<tdn> vega, nope. File only tells me about the *contents* of a file. I am talking about the file names.
<shawger> ross: mounting just lets you access the content on the cd
<spunk> todd: so, are you getting the drift? put the pwd-stuff before the loop and then put the CD "$BASE" after the exif-stuff.
<vega> tdn: ah
<ross> shawger: thank you
<ross> shawger: but it's not running
<spunk> todd: you still need to do the "IFS="
<shawger> ross: can you just open it with the file manager?
<shawger> ross: are you trying to run an application off of it?
<ross> shawger: how do i do that
<ross> shawger: there are application that i need to install, this cd comes with the mobo
<shawger> ross: its probably for windows then
<ross> shawger: i need to install drivers and such
<rokr1> hello guys
<ross> shawger: you're probably right, i did not think of that
<shawger> ross: no you probably don't need to install these drivers if you're using ubuntu
<ross> shawger: then what can i do?
<todd> spunk: arrgh! I thought we had it there... http://paste.ubuntu.com/127401/
<shawger> ross: you probably don't need to do anything...
<spunk> todd: lets see...
<rokr1> can is there any solution for GUI network login in UBUNTU
<rokr1> ??
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: k i checked i have vbox
<ross> shawger: how come?
<shawger> ross: is there some hardware on your computer that isn't working?
<ross> shawger: the audio seems a little off
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: ose? or suns?
<ross> shawger: it's working
<vigo> lasivian: Try GNU-PG?
<orudie> hi question. I installed roundcube webmail client a few weeks ago, how can i now find out which version i installed
<shawger> ross: ubuntu comes with a lot of drivers and can usually autodetect everything
<ross> shawger: but it's not lound
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: suns
<ross> shawger: ah
<ross> shawger: also
<spunk> todd: change IFS="" to IFS=
<ross> shawger: how can i go about installing virtualbox
<spunk> todd: that is, don't put anything after the equal sign.
<ross> shawger: i would like to be able to access windows partition from here
<todd> spunk: done, no joy
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: suns xvm
<spunk> todd: ok...
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: ok it should support most usb devices then, what are you trying to hook up exactly?
<shawger> ross: you don't need virtualbox to do that
<ross> shawger: how can i access another OS?
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: xvm? is this on windows? if so you should ask in ##windows or #vbox
<shawger> ross: what do you mean by access windows?
<shawger> ross: as in files on a windows partition, or you want to run windows programs?
<ross> shawger: i would like to allocate certain HD space to windows
<spunk> todd: im still looking. hang on. :-)
<shawger> ross: do you have a dual-boot setup currently?
<todd> spunk: cool thanks man!
<ross> shawger: no i do not
<shawger> ross: do you want to dual-boot, or run windows in a virtualized environment?
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: no my host is 8.04 and i have 8.10 on a box and i want to access a lexmar usb on my host
<ross> shawger: but i believe i can install windows through virtual box
<shawger> ross: yes you can
<ross> shawger: does it matter?
<ross> shawger: i mean, what is the better optoin
<shawger> ross: virtualbox is synaptic
<spunk> todd: try IFS="\n"
<ross> shawger: also, my computer does not detect the windows cd for some reason
<shawger> ross: virtualbox will let you run both linux and windows at the same time, but it will be a little slower than if you dual boot
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: does the lexmar usually work ok in ubuntu?
<shawger> ross: the advantage is mainly convenience
<psyk> Ashka, i gues i come closer to the problem.. the soundcard is not listed at .. asoundconf list
<todd> spunk nope
<ross> shawger: ok
<_VIM_> lexmark*
<ross> shawger: do you have any idea why my desktop is not detecting my windows cd?
<Ashka> psyk, wow
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: yes i use it all the time with my host hardy
<orudie> hi question. I installed roundcube webmail client a few weeks ago, how can i now find out which version i installed
<kernelpannik> also, the official less-free version of vbox (NOT the one in the repos) supports USB devices, among other things, which the OSE version does not
<Ashka> psyk, Are you sure your soundcard is functionnal ?
<shawger> ross: what do you mean it isn't detecting it? does it not show up anywhere?
<ross> shawger: it doesn't
<kernelpannik> @orudie, did you install it with apt?
<ross> shawger: unlike the ubuntu cd
<psyk> yes :D with oss i have sount on it ;)
<orudie> kernelpannik, yes
<ross> shawger: the cdrom drive doesn't detect it when it starts and i don't understand why
<ross> can you tell me?
<qcjn> my http://qcjn.no-ip.org:81/ would there be a way that the redirection of my no-ip include :81
<todd> spunk: if I cd and do the exiftool -comment="Property of The MRA" file.jpg it works
<ross> shawger: brb in a minute or two
<shawger> ross: you are trying to open this cd from within ubuntu, right?
<kernelpannik> @orudie, aptitude show PACKAGENAME, such as aptitude show roundcube
<ross> shawger: no when i boot up
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: could it just be my usb
<ross> shawger: the desktop does not recognize it
<kernelpannik> ...or whatever it is, anyway, version numbers will be in there
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: na not if it works in ubuntu without vbox
<shawger> ross: you are trying to boot off this cd in order to install windows?
<spunk> todd: ok... I'm still struggling with setting IFS to the proper value. using IFS= just gives all file names a one single string...
<shawger> ross: if you use virtualbox, you install windows from *within* linux
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: sounds like a setting is not set correctly or a bug with xvm
<shawger> ross: as in you start a virtualbox session and then use that to install windows
<cactusfrog> hi
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: its weird i enabled on my guest and i can see it in the gui on the bottom but its greyd out
<cactusfrog> how much does a GUI slow down a server
<cactusfrog> ?
<kernelpannik> @orudie, make sense?
<todd> spunk: to test put a jpg in a sub dir, and run, should just work for you too right?
<orudie> kernelpannik, yes
<cactusfrog> anyone know
<kernelpannik> cook
<cactusfrog> because my freind told me to get server adition but i am not sure if its the best
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: i will keep trying thanks though
<Slart> cactusfrog: it won't slow you down anything.. might take a little more memory though
<kernelpannik> @cactusfrog, if ur not sure, you prolly dont need the X-less version ;)
<cactusfrog> but if i have 4 gigs
<Legumebo_Magezfe> hey can somebody help me disable hardware acceleration on a dell dimension 2400 w/ intel integrated extreme graphics card? I'm really new to linux and am trying to fix a choppy video playback problem
<cactusfrog> it will be fine right
<Slart> cactusfrog: I don't think you'll notice a difference
<cactusfrog> ok
<brutus> what should I enter for the video card bus location in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Slart> cactusfrog: why not try xubuntu if you're worried about performance
<_VIM_> SEVILLA: I'd ask in #vbox, I know you said they didnt answer you, but just be patient :)
<renatosrabelo> hi guys . i have a problem . im trying to connect a nokia n95 as a webcam via smartacam app . with ubuntu . have anyone  tryied this out ?
<spunk> todd: think I solved it. The solution looks a bit odd, but I think it is consistent: write IFS=" on one line, and on the following, put a single "
<shawger> ross: sorry I have to go
<SEVILLA> _VIM_: k :)
<spunk> todd: that way we are able to put a new line character into IFS, telling bash to break strings at new line characters.
<Guest69598> hey guys
<cactusfrog> i am not worried about preoformance
<cactusfrog> i am hosting a q3 server
<cactusfrog> on a 64bit dule core computer with 4 gigs
<ross> shawger: ah thank you anyways
<todd> spunk: whew!!! I am going to go post a big ass blog about that! lol
<spunk> todd: did it work? :-)
<Guest69598> who here works as a developer
<todd> spunk: yes and it makes total sense... a bit odd but I get it
<spunk> todd: nice! what is your blogg URL? ;-)
<Slart> Guest69598: why not just ask your question.. the real one
<njk123> hi all
<_VIM_> Guest69598: just ask your question, do not try to seek out the "pros" in here
<_VIM_> slart get out of my head ok?
<_VIM_> ;)
<njk123> i am getting pissed off with the wired network problem in ubuntu. what to do?
<todd> spunk: myspace find todd musheno
<Slart> _VIM_: but it's comfy.. and you clean more often than I do =)
<todd> spunk: thanks again!
<SandGorgon> anyone tried the Droid fonts? they are prettty coool...
<_VIM_> haha
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spunk> todd: ok, I'll read it. You're welcome, I'm glad I could help.
<Slart> SandGorgon: droid? got a link? or are they in the repos?
<renatosrabelo> Has anyone tried to connect a nokia n95 as a webcam via smartcam  in ubuntu?
<njk123> thinking of reluctantly installing opensuse
<njk123> please tell me a solution guys
<root> hulloa!!
<Guest69598> ok sorry about asking guys, when using the "screen" terminal multiplexor and dettaching an application to be reattached later, is there a way to foward the graphical front end so you can resume it later, as it stands now you can only resume terminal based applications
<Legumebo_Magezfe> anyone know how to disable hardware acceleration ? w/ knoppix perhaps?
<brutus> why amn't I able to change use the nvidia-glx-new driver even after I've installed it?
<joinAD> Anybody familiar with joining Ubuntu to a Active Directory domain?
<SandGorgon> Slart: Droid font is in the Android repo. The link is on the wikipedia page <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droid_(font)>
<Pici> Legumebo_Magezfe: Please ask in #knoppix, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Legumebo_Magezfe> i was just wondering if there was any way
<brutus> I'm not able to use the nvidia card even after I've installed the nvidia-glx-new driver...what's wrong?
<Legumebo_Magezfe> I'm not really familiarr w/ all this
<Legumebo_Magezfe> I was just wondering if there was an easy way to do it
<tomeff> hi
<joinAD> with joining a AD domain Legumebo?
<Guest69598> hmmm guess not
<Legumebo_Magezfe> ?
<Pici> Legumebo_Magezfe: If you're asking about Knoppix, we aren't going to know. /join #knoppix
<joinAD> sry... to much spam in this channel
<Legumebo_Magezfe> well I'm just trying to figure out this video playback problem. its really choppy and there are horizontal lines... anyone know anything about that? I have all the codecs required
<andybond13> anyone, I'm having a problem where my login screen shows text, instead of the usual bar loading graphic, why?
<Pici> Legumebo_Magezfe: What operating system are you running?
<Legumebo_Magezfe> ubuntu intrepid
<joinAD> have u tried playing with VLC player Legumebo?
<ZykoticK9> Guest69598, i'm certainly not aware of anyway to tie screen into gui apps - was hoping someone had the answer though...  but i don't think it's possible.  i think VNC might maintain your apps even when your not connected???
<Legumebo_Magezfe> yup
<Legumebo_Magezfe> doesnt play internet vids well either
<Shootdown> hi
<Shootdown> does anyone know why is +auto.master entry at /etc/auto.master file for ?
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: have you tried experimenting with your video player(s) video output options yet to see if that cimproves things ?
<meho_r> andybond13: wrong vga settings maybe
<Guest69598> ZykoticK9: yeah i've been told just to use VNC but that seems like an aweful lot just for a single app
<ninom> Hello everyone! I am having problems with my soundcard and how to setup preferences for it etc. I have no sound at all. My sound card is creative labs x fi
<Legumebo_Magezfe> yes I've tried that. Is there any specific setting I should modify?
<Guest65378> « Un saluto a tutto il canale! »
<Guest65378> 1
<Guest65378> list!
<Pici> !it | Guest65378
<ubottu> Guest65378: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> SandGorgon: ah.. pretty nice.. a little larger than other alternatives.. but still nice
<Rencx> can i use gpartet to shrik hard disk and make one for windows?
<bonobo> hey there, i need to desactivate the update function, how do i do that
<bonobo> ?
<Slart> Guest65378: no file servers here.. think you might be on the wrong server altogheter for that
<jrib> bonobo: be more specific
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: not really, usually xv or opengl vieo output modes work ok .. just a thought sorry
<bonobo> i do not want my system to update, plain and simle
<Slart> bonobo: system, administration, software sources..
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16:so would that be in vlc prefs?
<jrib> bonobo: it doesn't update unless you tell it to.  But it's a bad idea anyway.  You should at least install security updates
<Slart> bonobo: listen to jrib.. he speaks wise words..
<sxxs> hi
<sxxs> hi ,every body
<ninom> problem no sound. sound card is creative labs x fi. system find the card but no sound at all. maybe preferences?
<ulamSpiral> hello
<Slart> nimrood: I think the problem is that it's a "creative labs x fi", period
<Slart> sorry nimrood
<ninom> how about delta 66 i have this card too.
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16: yeah its been in open Gl and im running it in xv now and theres no difference
<ninom> but it doesnt work
<Rencx> can i use gpartet to shrink hard disk and make one for windows?
<Slart> ninom: : I think the problem is that it's a "creative labs x fi", period
<ninom> m-audio delta 66
<bonobo> actually my connection is so slow that i can't fathom how anybody can hack into my system, provided that they can find me !
<Slart> nimrood: I don't know about that card.. never used it
<quibbler> bonobo: software sources uncheck updates......as has been said this is a bad idea
<andybond13> anyone, I'm having a problem where my pre-login loading screen shows text, instead of the usual bar loading graphic, why?
<ulamSpiral> another quick screen question, are verticle aplits possible
<bonobo> already done, thanks
<ulamSpiral> splits*
<ninom> well i have delta 66 m-audio when i had 8.04 it used to work now on 8.10 it doesnt ?>
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16: my friend said he had the same problem and to disable hardware acceleration but ive been trying to figure out how to do that all day w/ noi luck... I'm new to linux btw
<Slart> nimrood: last I checked there were some oss drivers for the x-fi card.. don't know how far along those are or if there are alsa support now.. it was bad some time ago
<ninom> how do i download those
<ninom> i tried google
<Slart> ninom: I have no idea.. I use an audigy2 myself
<Rencx> Slart: hi, can u help me?
<Slart> Rencx: well.. I can't really say until you tell me what's wrong
<bonobo> if that happened to be a bad idea, be sure that i will cry for some advice to restore my system, in the meantime i thank you for the quick answer
<Slart> Rencx: but I'll give it a try
<bonobo> ;-p
<ZykoticK9> andybond13, the screen you are referring to is called usplash - did you try to install a usplash screen (intrepid uses a different version of usplash and the old themes don't work with it, and will give you just the text screen if installed)...  good luck
<bonobo> have a good day all
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: no worries, linux is so broad that everyone is new to some parts of tit .. disabling hardware acceleration is done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i think, never done it so not really a clue
<Rencx> Slart: i want install windows can i shrink ne hard disk to make new one?
<SandGorgon> Slart: i think it is better than most of the default alternatives there are . I wouldnt mind Droid being the default on Ubuntu - it was designed to be readable even on small screen devices
<Slart> Rencx: probably.. gparted can shrink some file systems.. depending on what kind
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16: so my xorg.conf seems to not have hardly any info in it... is this normal for intrepid?
<meho_r> andybond13: try adding to line at GRUB when booting: vga=791
<Slart> Rencx: if you start gnome partition editor there is a "features" menu option.. there you can see what it can do to which file systems
<Rencx> Slart: now i have ext3
<Getty> can someone please explain to me why if [ "${MODULEBUILDRC}" == "" ]; then
<Slart> Rencx: well.. open up gparted and click "show features" and see if it can shrink ext3
<Getty> doesnt work on an ubuntu?
<ulamSpiral> how does openSolaris fair in comparison to Ubuntu, I'm thinking to throwing it on a spare machine
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: it's typical for the newer version of Xorg server yes, it's meant to be like that to enable 'hotplugging' devices without mangling config files
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<jrib> Getty: be more specific
<rabbit_ubuntu> Im having trouble getting Windows XP to pick up my USB device. Im using Vbox
<rabbit_ubuntu> Can anyone assist?
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16: oic. um, do you know how I might be able to edit xorg.conf then?
<Slart> rabbit_ubuntu: are you using the OSE version?
<ninom> downloaded driver for linux for creative labs x fi. how to install driver
<Getty> jrib: i got it... /bin/sh isnt /bin/bash on ubuntu...
<rabbit_ubuntu> Umm...
<rabbit_ubuntu> I dont know...
<rabbit_ubuntu> I dont belive so though
<ZykoticK9> ulamSpiral, it's very different.  doesn't have nearly the hardware or software support that Ubuntu does, for a desktop they are night and day.  you pretty much have to have a compelling reason to choose Solaris over Ubuntu...
<Slart> ninom: read the documentation that was available where you got the drivers
<rabbit_ubuntu> @Slart:
<Slart> rabbit_ubuntu: did you install it from the repos?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart: Yes I ma
<coder__> Am is supposed to just ask my question here? (this is my first time on Ubuntu IRC)
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart:Am*
<Rencx> Slart: can i resize /home partition?
<mestopholeese_> coder__: yes.
<Slart> rabbit_ubuntu: because the OSE version doesn't support usb.. you'll have to get the non-free version if you want usb support
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: try doing a websearch on your graphics card model/type + disable hardware acceleration + ubuntu is about my best advice on thi i'm afraid
<coder__> ok
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart: Oh....
<ulamSpiral> ZykoticK9: It not really choosing one over the other for me, I'm an expirenced ubuntu user and I have a few extra machines lying around, I figured it would be fun to play with Dtrace and the ZFS
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart: How do I get that? And how much is it?
<brutus> help! I cannot enable visual effects
<Slart> Rencx: if you boot from a live cd and you can find a tool that can resize it.. sure.. don't do it on a live system while you're running it
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: the actual editing of the xorg.conf file in question is simpler, if you need help on that, give a shout
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart: Does the OSE version support CD drives?
<Slart> rabbit_ubuntu: it's free.. (as in beer).. you can download it from their site.
<rabbit_ubuntu> Oh
<ZykoticK9> ulamSpiral, ok - just making sure you weren't a desktop user...  Solaris is "fun" to play with -- but this whole discussion is very OT, good luck man
<coder__> On my Ubuntu (Acer Aspire One, 8.10), I have had a good overall experience, however: Sometimes my wireless just stops working suddenly. The message when I try to forcibly re-enable the wireless module from the command line is as follows: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16: ok will do... is there any gui in ubuntu or terminal prompt that I could find  the model type? all i could find was intel integrated extreme graphics card but i think i need more into than that
<coder__> Why won't it enable at those times?
<Slart> rabbit_ubuntu: I think so.. not sure though
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart: So what do I do to get that done? Remove my current Vbox? And then get the non free? Is there a code I could put in the terminal to get the nonfree version? Or is synaptic the way?
<Doc`> ><
<brutus> Mud|afk, could you please help me out with editing xorg.conf- my comp is refusing to use my graphics card. Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m1d0a3278
<Slart> rabbit_ubuntu: uninstall the OSE version.. (sudo apt-get remove or use synaptic).. then download and install the other version.. I think there is a version available for ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> rabbit_ubuntu, see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads for repos of Sun's verions of VBox
<kasya> hi
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: if you're looking for a GUI, sudo apt-get install glshw (a GUI for lshw, which lists all available hardware in your system with loads of info
<quibbler> rabbit_ubuntu: remove the current vbox then download from here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<kasya> i need help with running Multicliclker on Ubuntu
<coder__> On my Ubuntu (Acer Aspire One, 8.10), I have had a good overall experience, however: Sometimes my wireless just stops working suddenly. The message when I try to forcibly re-enable the wireless module from the command line is as follows: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable" Why won't it enable at times like this?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Slart: Alright, thanks. Will be back if any problems
<Rencx> Slart: is it easyer to make new and clean install with Ubuntu and Windows?
<brutus> glitsj16, could you please help me out with editing xorg.conf- my comp is refusing to use my graphics card. Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m1d0a3278
<kasya> can somebody help me to install and run Multiclicker on Ubuntu?
<Rencx> Slart: and is it better?
<Legumebo_Magezfe> couldnt find package glshw?
<njk123> hi all
<Slart> Rencx: that would depend on how much stuff you have got to reinstall.. just shrinking a partition won't take very long, I think
<glitsj16> brutus: one moment please, having to correct something i directed at Legumebo_Magezfe
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: my bad, sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<kasya> how to run Multiclicker on Ubuntu?
<kasya> help me
<brutus> glitsj16, no problemo...waiting :)
<mestopholeese_> coder__: Do you know what version your Kernel is?
<coder__> one sec
<njk123> windows(desktop) shows that linux(lappy) got connected, i can even setup 192.168.0.2 for lappy but still they both cant ping each other
<Legumebo_Magezfe> glitsj16: ok it totally worked this time. Thats all I need for now, thank you so much for all the help!
<kasya> is somebody here using Multiclicker?
<glitsj16> brutus: okay, o, did i mention that i'm far from an expert on xorg ? but i'll hve a look and report back
<njk123> also when i keep same ip address for both comps. windows shows ip conflict, which means there is connectivity only thing ubuntu is having some problem
<glitsj16> Legumebo_Magezfe: very welcome, hope you get some nice hits websearching to solve the issue
<Slart> kasya: after googling for it, I doubt it
<coder__> mestopholeese: I am using 2.6.27-11-generic
<njk123> this suddenly happened after some updates, plz help
<njk123> i am using 2.6.28-7
<brutus> glitsj16, please help in whatever way you can- this has been bugging me for ages... :(
<mestopholeese_> coder:  There is a bug with that kernel, and your network card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install%20Ubuntu%20Intrepid%20Ibex%208.10%20on%20the%20Acer%20Aspire%20One
<AngryElf> so since the map laptops are all intel/nvidia does ubuntu run pretty well on them?
<oomkiller> hey can anyone help me with my routing issues on ipv6
<kasya> damn Multiclicker
<oomkiller> i have it working fine from the router (ubuntu box)
<oomkiller> but when a machine in the lan tries to forward through it, it doesnt work
<glitsj16> brutus: ok, i understand the frustration, had the same issues at first getting graphics working, i'm going over your paste, give me a few minutes
<shifty5> am i the only one having a problem with firefox after todays update?
<mestopholeese_> coder__: It says to roll back to an earlier Kernel.
<oomkiller> and the firewall is set to accept forwards by default
<Slart> shifty5: no problems here
<njk123> plz help me, my two comps and one with just one internet line :(
<failers> how do i update 8.10 to jaunty
<njk123> are*
<coder__> mestopholeese_: ok, I've got other kernels on my GRUB screen.
<Slart> !jaunty | failers
<ubottu> failers: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<brutus> glitsj16, sure
<coder__> mestopholeese_: I'll try those.
<coder__> mestopholeese_: Thanks.
<failers> Slart yes i know that but since im in 8.10 shouldnt i be asking here :P?
<shifty5> slart, mine is like causeing the screen to flash and no title bar, weird
<Slart> failers: I don't know how to upgrade =).. but I guess the people in #ubuntu+1 might.. just guessing they must get that question often
<oomkiller> the sysctl is setup to enable forwarding too
<failers> Slart ok :)
<Slart> !upgrade | failers
<ubottu> failers: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slart> failers: not sure if there is anything there about jaunty..
<rampage73> picture recovery question , i have ubuntu 7.10 it does see my camera kodak easyshare c633 , it asks if i want to import (so gthumb sees it) but i cannot figure out where it lives to use dd to image it dmesg is not showing the device other than new usb device any ideas hints
<rampage73> ?
<failers> slart ok thanks will check if there is
<coder__> Ex-Chat
<njk123> windows(desktop) shows that linux(lappy) got connected, i can even setup 192.168.0.2 for lappy but still they both cant ping each other. also when i keep same ip address for both comps. windows shows ip conflict, which means there is connectivity only thing ubuntu is having some problem. this suddenly happened after some updates, plz help
<Scunizi> rampage73: look in /media for a reference.. it should also show up in Places --> Computer
<glitsj16> brutus: the newer versions of X try to generate as much info on your system without using xorg.conf ... if you are willing to give that a try, i would suggest you move your present xorg.conf out of the way for a moment (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup) and restart your X server ... i'll be able to provie a command if i know what display manager you use, like gdm (gnome) or kdm (kde) ... do you know ?
<rampage73> oh yea tried that sorry forgot to mention it does not show up yet i can import the photos that are present on it now
<brutus> glitsj16, I use gnome...
<rampage73> ubuntu just automagically recognizes it
<rampage73> good tip though thanks Scunizi
<Scunizi> rampage73: I have that issue with a nikon of mine.. never figured it out so I just bought a card reader :(
<brutus> glitsj16, so I should mv the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup and restart xserver?
<glitsj16> brutus: okay, so after moving your xorg.conf using the command mentioned, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to restart X, that will log you out, login again to see if it did anything useful
<rampage73> sadly what i need to access is not on the card but the camera internal memory thanks anyway Scunizi
<Scunizi> rampage73: you might look at the mount command
<ninom> can anyone tell me how to do this "execute make command as root"
<brandonban6> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rampage73> thought i was just missing something has me stumped guess i might have to try windows :(
<brutus> glitsj16, I'll brb after restarting X
<glitsj16> ninom: use "sudo make"
<glitsj16> brutus: deal, goodluck
<nullstring> so, my xorg.conf is blank.. how do I get what should be in there..
<ninom> glitsj16 this is creative labs driver. it tells me execute make command as root, than make, than make install
<nullstring> configuring all that by hand sounds like pain
<Raylz> hi, anyone managed to decrypt a pgp decrypted msg from thunderbird properly in evolution?
<Scunizi> rampage73: have you looked at the info when doing lsusb or dmesg to see where it might be mounting to?
<brandonban6> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ninom> glitsj16 thanks
<brandonban6> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<brutus> glitsj16, hmm...i tried changing desktop effects...no luck...
<brutus> glitsj16, btw I'm running Gutsy ubuntu so it might not be the latest version of X
<rampage73> this is all i get
<rampage73> Mar  6 14:35:53 it75-laptop kernel: [ 1929.708000] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<rampage73> Mar  6 14:35:54 it75-laptop kernel: [ 1929.932000] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Guest71750> Can anyone help with some scripting? I have a for loop: for part in /dev/[hs]d[a-z][0-9]; do; <run partimage>; done.  This rolls through all the partitions on the computer and backs them up with partimage. I'd like to include the partition name in the image filenames (ie "sda1") but right now $part has /dev/sda1. Is there a way to populate a variable with only the "sda1" part of the $part...
<Guest71750> ...variable?
<Scunizi> rampage73: looks like it's on hcd
<xun911> hi, my laptop's default brightness is always very dim when it boots or wakes up until I manually change it. how can I change the default brightness on it?
<Scunizi> rampage73: oops. that's not the address
<glitsj16> brutus: okay, you can move your backup copy of xorg.conf back to it's original state first perhaps --> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... so i get some time to think what to try next :)
<rampage73> Scunizi, you had me there for a minute i was looking for a /dev/hcd
<rampage73> i did not have one of course
<Vlet> How could I go about running a process via screen as my user automatically on system boot?
<CentHOGG> hi, I cannot get mdadm to boot "mdadm: no devices found in conf"
<jrib> Vlet: use su
<rampage73> Scunizi, this is the output of lsusb Bus 002 Device 007: ID 040a:05ba Kodak Co.
<jrib> Vlet: and /etc/rc.local
<brutus> glitsj16, done... :)...btw "screens and graphics" in System->Administration shows that I'm using the vesa driver whereas I should be using nvidia-glx-new....how do I fix this?
<Drknezz> brutus, install the driver yourself then
<Vlet> jrib: ahh yeah, thankya!
<glitsj16> brutus: aha, you will need to install that driver if you haven't
<brutus> Drknezz, I already have installed nvidia-glx-new
<Scunizi> rampage73: yea.. it would have been /dev/hdc actually if it was correct.. did you look at dmesg?
<Drknezz> brutus, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<brutus> glitsj16, , I already have installed nvidia-glx-new
<brutus> Drknezz, I tried that too...but it screws up bigtime and the next tiem I reboot I can't increase resolution more than 800*600
<glitsj16> brutus: odd though, i thought your original paste of xorg.conf mentioned nvidia already instead of vesa, re-checking that
<rampage73> Scunizi, that is where i got this **[ 2234.752000] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<rampage73> [ 2235.036000] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<brutus> glitsj16, that's what I've been breaking my head over :)
<joinAD> Anybody here familiar with joining Ubuntu machines to Active Directory domains?
<glitsj16> brutus: according to your paste (line 56) the driver is already set to nvidia indeed, at a loss here sorry
<Drknezz> brutus, weird
<Drknezz> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<brutus> glitsj16, probably the BusID is wrong? when i do lscpi it shows busID as 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here familiar with Conky?
<brutus> Drknezz, why isn't my system responding to the xorg.conf file ?
<_VIM_> !anyone | xTheGoat121x
<ubottu> xTheGoat121x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<macman> i have a nVidia Corporation G71GL [Quadro FX 3500] in a laptop and it is killing my battery .. is there something i can configure in the kernal or do to keep my battery life up ?
<Drknezz> brutus, how?=
<Scunizi> rampage73: I just plugged in a usb stick to look at what came up.  After the lines you mentioned (mine are a bit different) once the device has settled I get a lot of "sd" lines and eventually it shows sdd1.. try a sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<brutus> Drknezz, well in xorg.conf I'm using nvidia driver but in "screens and graphics" it says vesa....
<Drknezz> macman, go system menu, there should be a nvidia app
<jrib> brutus: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you?
<glitsj16> brutus: BusID was set to "PCI:1:0:0" according to the paste (line 57) ...
<Drknezz> : macman, that can help you activate powermizer
<Drknezz> brutus, maybe you have the wrong driver
<xTheGoat121x> It looks like Ubuntu is drawing a shadow around my Conky, and I'd prefer it didn't.  It never did until I upgraded to Intrepid.
<brutus> jrib Drknezz Here's my xorg.conf btw: http://pastebin.com/m1d0a3278
<Drknezz> brutus, nvidia divides cards into "legacy" and "new"
<macman> i don't see it Drknezz
<Drknezz> macman, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<macman> Drknezz, do you want me to go thardware drivers ?
<macman> Drknezz, i don't know .. i installed ubuntu .. lol i can see everything
<Drknezz> macman, then install nvidia drivers...
<keith_> Does Linux have any decent video editors?
<Drknezz> macman, type "gksu jockey-gtk"
<Drknezz> brutus, try typing "gksu jockey-gtk"
<macman> Drknezz, what is that ?
<brutus> Drknezz, I have the 8600GS so I installed nvidia-glx-new
<glitsj16> brutus: did you install nvidia driver from synaptic or from nvidia's website ?
<brutus> glitsj16, synaptic..
<_VIM_> xTheGoat121x:  change 'own_window_type normal' to 'own_window_type override' in .conkyrc
<Drknezz> macman, it will help you installing nvidia drivers
<mestopholeese_> Keith: I use avidemux
<macman> gsku command not found
<macman> do i apt-get it ?
<_VIM_> its' gksudo or gksu
<brutus> Drknezz, I ran jockey...nothing happenend...what next?
<Drknezz> macman: , sorry, typo, it is gksu
<rampage73> Scunizi, all it lists after waiting 2 minutes is my hard drive /dev/sda
<Drknezz> brutus, srsly?, that should check if you have all drivers
<xTheGoat121x> _VIM_, thanks, that did it.
<leleobhz> ive created a encrypted disk image with ubuntu hardy some time ago, and now with intrepid i cant mount it
<_VIM_> :)
<leleobhz> someone know how can i access my disk?
<keith_> mestopholeese_: That one seems like it is decent (looked at it briefly) but my videos are ogv. I am working on converting them now though.
<Fudge> hi, when ever i leave my ubuntu over night i come back in the morning and the computer has locked up. using 810. anyone know why this could be? I dont believe it is hardware.
<silver_swords> is there another channel for bluetooth in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> rampage73: is the camera plugged into a hub? if so try plugging it directly
<brutus> jrib, Here's the log file: http://pastebin.com/m5e023acf
<rampage73> Scunizi, no plugged into laptop directly on a known good usb port
<macman> Drknezz, so after i do that i click on all the nvidia stuff and click on activate ?
<hollywoodb> Fudge: is it actually locked up, or is it running but the display will not come back on?
<brutus> Drknezz, I know I have nvidia-glx-new installed because when I try to apt-get it again it says its already installed
<Drknezz> macman, not all, the highest number
<Scunizi> rampage73: weird.... and can you pull the pics off the camera?
<Fudge> hollywoodb i beleive its locked up, i cant logout of the desktop or anything
<rampage73> this is frustrating i know the solution is right there in front of me somehow (laughing at me most likely)
<Drknezz> brutus, weird, X loads up nvidia module, but uses vesa instead
<hollywoodb> Fudge: so the screen isn't black?  it's just sitting at the desktop, frozen?
 * dronix is back (gone 07:22:40)
<brandonban6> can you use fdisk to change an HDD label?
<Fudge> yes
 * dronix is away: I'm busy
<rampage73> Scunizi, the ones that show up yes ubuntu recognizes them immediately i am trying to recover the ones that were deleted
<rwparris2> is there an analog to C:\program files in ubuntu?  I'm trying to find where meld was installed to so I can point rapidsvn at it
<Drknezz> brutus, type "dmesg >> test.txt" on a console and pastebin the contents of test.txt
<_VIM_> !away > dronix
<ubottu> dronix, please see my private message
<Pici> !away > dronix
<Pici> oops
<macman> Drknezz, that will help me with the battery ?
<rampage73> very weird
<brutus> Drknezz, can you tell anything from the Xorg log file? http://pastebin.com/m5e023acf
<Scunizi> rampage73: ah.. missed that part.. does gparted see the camera?
<The-Kernel> How do I remove the GUI and all that is linked to ubunt-desktop like firefox, thunderbird and all those apps?
<Drknezz> rwparris2: it could have been installed somewhere in /usr
<hollywoodb> Fudge: well, you can look at /var/log/messages to see if anything happened overnight, and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to see if it was X that locked up.
<dronix> I see sorry thank you
<rampage73> Scunizi, i will check hang on
<Drknezz> macman, powermizer underclocks your gpu to save battery
<hollywoodb> Fudge: but it may be hard to figure out what's going on if it is just locking up like that when you're not using it
<Fudge> ok hollywoodb, if it was just X wouldnt control alt backspace work still?
<brutus> Drknezz, I should dmesg after typing the jockey command?
<Scunizi> The-Kernel: sounds like you want server
<Drknezz> brutus, i saw it, X loads up nvidia module, but it uses vesa instead, weird
<rwparris2> Drknezz, is there a way to search?
<Fudge> i want to get a new hard drive so i can just reinstall and hope its ok
<hollywoodb> Fudge: maybe, maybe not... X can do a pretty hard lock where the system can appear to be frozen but using SSH to log into the machine and do a proper shutdown still works
<Drknezz> brutus, dont worry bout jockey
<macman> Drknezz, so install powermizer
<MalbeC> taianee Oii meu amotr
<Drknezz> macman, powermizer comes with the nvidia driver
<Scunizi> Fudge: hollywoodb have you tried ctrl+alt+F3 to get to a tty?
<macman> oh
<nullstring> so, my intel graphics is like.. clipping or osmething.. IDK how to describe it..
<Fudge> ah hollywoodb thats an idea for next time. another problem i couldnt figure out was in nauthtiless in list view it woudl close
<taianee> MalbeC oiiiiiiiii coraçaooooo
<macman> so after i install reboot and do it
<macman> ok
<macman> brb
<nullstring> anyeone have any idea how to fix it?
<MalbeC> taianee muito gringo aquiii!!
<taianee> td bomm ::?
<glitsj16> brutus: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) ... looks bizar
<macman> thanks a lot Drknezz
<Drknezz> rwparris2, try going into /usr with nautilus and searching for it
<rampage73> Scunizi, no gparted sees exactly what fdisk sees my laptop hard drive all /dev/sda
<nullstring> it didn't do it in an older version of ubuntu
<Drknezz> macman, np
<Drknezz> glitsj16: : agreed
<taianee> MalbeC sera q so nois dois de brasilieros aki ?
<hollywoodb> Fudge: I'm not very familiar with nautilus, actually
<Fudge> is 904 in eta yet?
<MalbeC> taianee so nos aqui e uma rede gringa da alemanha eu achoo
<Fudge> 904 sorry
<MalbeC> rsrsrs
<_VIM_> English please
<taianee> xcoimbra flamenguistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Drknezz> brutus, try changing "nvidia" for "nv" in xorg.conf, and pressing Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc, then come back here
<joinAD> IS THERE A UBUNTU DEV CHANNEL?
<Scunizi> rampage73: so the question is how does the computer recognize and mount a device allowing access only though fspot or gthumb but hides the mount point from the system... arg.. anyone?
<taianee> ate tu aki xcoimbra
<_VIM_> joinAD:  #Ubuntu-devel
<brutus> glitsj16, Drknezz btw glxgears gives the error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pici> !br | taianee
<brutus> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ubottu> taianee: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Scunizi> joinAD: #ubuntu-dev
<mestopholeese_> keith: Sorry, no theora video editing yet...
<MalbeC> xcoimbra e aiii rapa aqui e super lotado de gringoO
<MalbeC> RSRSRS
<finaltune> hi
<_VIM_> Scunizi: i thought it was devel?
<jpds> !en | MalbeC
<ubottu> MalbeC: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Drknezz> brutus, that's not odd on your situation
<pianist> hallo
<glitsj16> brutus: yep, your Xorg.0.log mentioned glx not being enabled so that makes sense
<finaltune> i have a question
<Scunizi> _VIM_: could be .. he/she was shouting and I was frazzled :)
<_VIM_> Oh it forwards to devel
<_VIM_> :)
<rampage73> Scunizi, sounds like the question to me
<finaltune> what is the best email provider?
<MalbeC> ubottu no compreendo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no compreendo
<MalbeC> huahuaha
<xcoimbra> malbec so bot
<rampage73> wish i had the answer
<jpds> !pt | MalbeC
<ubottu> MalbeC: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<macman> Drknezz, .. hey im back .. so im in the nvidi X server settings .. what options should i look at ?
<Scunizi> rampage73: hopefully someone will pick up on it. :(
<xcoimbra> taianee so bot
<quibbler> brandonban6: no you use gparted
<Drknezz> macman, yes, try to look at each tab, and look for "powermizer"
<finaltune> can you please tell me what is the best email provider?
<NativeAngels> whats the command to delete a file
<taianee> xcoimbra to vendo isso
<taianee> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MalbeC> xcoimbra nao aqui e tudo gente mesmoo nao tem bot aquiii
<rampage73> Scunizi, i do appreciate your time in helping me thought i was losing my mind
<taianee> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Drknezz> BRB!!!!
<macman> Drknezz, i found powermizer .. there is no option to uncheck
<_VIM_> !best | finaltune
<ubottu> finaltune: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xcoimbra> malbec bot e clone
<guntbert> !best | finaltune
<finaltune> can you please tell me what is the best email provider?
<brutus> Drknezz, here's the dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/m54f5202
<Scunizi> To all great puzzle solvers... so the question is how does the computer recognize and mount a device allowing access only though fspot or gthumb but hides the mount point from the system?
<xcoimbra> malbec da uma olhda nos clone
<xcoimbra> fih
<finaltune> ...
<webby> hello, I am using the proprietary ATI drivers and for some reason on my Radeon 2400 pro I don't get the option to enable the second monitor
<crdlb> brutus: what model GPU do you have?
<webby> anyone have an idea?
<brutus> crdlb, nvidia 8600GS
<crdlb> brutus: and this is hardy? (8.04)?
<xHDL> Hello! all
<Scunizi> rampage73: no problem.. I'd sure like to know the answer as well..
<webby> by proprietary i mean the FGLRX graphics drivers
<MalbeC> xcoimbra aqui da pra alugar servidor pra linkar la na rede
<brutus> crdlb, no, gutsy 7.10
<xHDL> I have a question....
<Scunizi> rampage73: might also log into ##linux and ask there
<rampage73> if i find it i will let you know
<Scunizi> rampage73: I'm in there now and will post the question
<xcoimbra> malbec asim ate meu # fika grande
<guntbert> !ask | xHDL
<ubottu> xHDL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rampage73> Scunizi, i will try that thanks
<rampage73> kewl thanks
<xcoimbra> ?hois webby
<xHDL> how can I create a primary partition in ubuntu from a extended one without lost data is it possible?
<quibbler> !es | xcoimbra
<ubottu> xcoimbra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crdlb> brutus: I _think_ that driver is too old; let me check for sure
<webby> xcoimbra: I love you
<xcoimbra> webby my eggs
<tux___> test
<xcoimbra> webby by brazil
<keith_> What would we do without ubottu? :p
<guntbert> tux___: please test elsewhere :)
<_VIM_> keith_: or google
<brandonban6> quibbler, thanks, I'll give gparted a try. I used e2label and it didn't seem to work for my external HDD label (which is ext3).
<The-Kernel> Scunizi: Yes, CLI only...what's the remove command?
<Supersaiyan_IV> keith_, seek water at another place in the desert, yet still wouldn't find any
<webby> Anyone? FGLRX not showing secondary monitor? Ideas?
<brutus> crdlb, I'll brb after restarting Xserver
<quibbler> brandonban6: you may have to first unmount the disk
<romeo> c.ircworld.org
<crdlb> brutus: I was right
<strombom> how can i get the version number of an installed package? in this case libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<keith_> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a well-supported way to do remote desktop over an SSH connection between two Ubuntu systems?
<guntbert> xHDL: I'm not sure what you need, you have your data in an extended partition and want to move them where?
<crdlb> strombom: apt-get policy
<crdlb> strombom: err, apt-cache policy that is
<brandonban6> quibbler, I did unmount it, still no go. It was an NTFS drive, I used FDisk to partion/format it, and the mkfs.ext3 to create the file system and it works...........just the label is all screwy. I'll mess with gparted, may even re-format and see if I can get that going.
<_VIM_> FrozenFire[work]: what do you mean by "well-supported"?
<LLStarks|Lazy> I have just successfully made Hofstra more Linux friendly.
<FrozenFire[work]> _VIM_: Simple to do, requiring very little tinkering. I've considered X forwarding, but that can be troublesome, iirc.
<xHDL> gnutbert, I lost my master HDD now I have the second with just 1 extended partition this part. has 3 logical partition I want to keep 2 of them and make the first part. a new primary partition is it possible?
<_VIM_> FrozenFire[work]: maybe tunneling VNC then
<Drknezz> Hi!
<glitsj16> gotta go, wish brutus all the best .. enjoy the weekend people
<Drknezz> Im back!
<Drknezz> brutus, how you going?
<Scunizi> rampage73: did you catch all that on ##linux?
<guntbert> LLStarks|Lazy: do you need a full desktop on the remote machine or will single applications be sufficient?
<LLStarks|Lazy> what?
<strombom> crdlb: thanks
<rampage73> Scunizi, yes downloading it now will let you know if it works
<guntbert> LLStarks|Lazy: sorry, wrong nick :)
<rampage73> thanks
<Scunizi> rampage73: cool
<guntbert> FrozenFire[work]:  do you need a full desktop on the remote machine or will single applications be sufficient?
<FrozenFire[work]> guntbert: Preferably full desktop
<Drknezz> macman, you still there?
<brutus> crdlb, could you find out the problem?
<balleyne> I'm getting an odd error when opening PDFs in nautilus: the filename $filename.pdf indicates that this file is of type "pdf document." The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "PDF document"...  If I change the extension from .pdf to .PDF the error goes away. Happens with all .pdf files. Seems like a settings issue with capital / lower case file types... anyone know how to fix this?
<crdlb> brutus: yes
<FrozenFire[work]> In fact, if I could use my existing session, that would be perfect.
<crdlb> brutus: you need at least 173.14.12, you have 100.14.19 :/
<Drknezz> balleyne, left click go to "Open with.." and choose your fav pdf app, with a ".pdf" file
<brutus> Drknezz, here's what happened: I changed nvidia to nv and rebooted the system- ubuntu started on low graphics mode and now i'm stuck on 800*600 and cannot icnrease
<macman> Drknezz, .. ubuntu keeps saying that i'm using hardware that isn't recgonized .. this is after i installed nvidia
<macman> should i install each one and try ?
<Drknezz> macman, yes
<macman> ok
<macman> brb
<Dr_willis> the !nvidia wiki page i thoughth had a link to what drivers are for what cards.
<crdlb> brutus: which is only available in intrepid
<brutus> crdlb, you suggest I download this one from the nvidia site?
<Drknezz> brutus, weird, type vesa instead of nvidia and try again
<crdlb> brutus: unless you install it from nvidia.com which can break very badly
<enzotib> !freenx | FrozenFire[work]
<ubottu> FrozenFire[work]: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<guntbert> FrozenFire[work]: single apps is easy, lets start with that: you invoke your ssh-session with ssh  -X <login>@<remotemachine>, that will forward any X Client to your machine
<Drknezz> crdlb, intrepid broke compat with that installer, Xen kernel?
<FrozenFire[work]> guntbert: Yeah, I know how to do X forwarding. Doesn't seem to meet my needs.
<brutus> Drknezz, crdlb, the whole problem started when I tried to install the 180 version driver from the nvidia site; before that the graphics were working like a charm with the current driver (nvidia-glx-new)
<crdlb> Drknezz: but it comes with -173, -177, and -180 (in updates), so he'd be covered
<crdlb> brutus: what does 'lspci | grep -i vga' say?
<Drknezz> brutus, uninstall the nvidia one, with the nvidia installer, with the -u argument, and re.install nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> the 8600 GS is only recently supported, but similarly named cards have been supported much longer
<rampage73> Scunizi, i cannot get past configure this is what it says
<rampage73> No package 'fuse' found
<rampage73> No package 'mad' found
<rampage73> No package 'id3tag' found
<rampage73> No package 'libmtp' found
<FloodBot3> rampage73: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> FrozenFire[work]: ok, then have a look at enzotib's tipp
<brutus> crdlb, 19:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
<Shootdown> balleyne: what properties is shown with left click -> properties ?
<FrozenFire[work]> guntbert: Yeah, his looks promising. I'll have to check that out when I get home
<rampage73> sorry FloodBot1
<crdlb> brutus: ah, that's different :)
<Dr_willis> rampage73:  install the various WHATEVER-dev packages for things if you are compilimng from source.
<balleyne> Drknezz: tried that, open with works fine, but evince is already set as the default. A straight 'open' still gives the error. =\
<Scunizi> rampage73: install mtpfs
<keith_> Why doesn't ubottu also monitor flooding?
<MC-Linus> raingell.com
<rampage73> Scunizi, apt-get?
<Dr_willis> keith_:  itz not got op status :)
<Drknezz> balleyne, weird....
<enzotib> FrozenFire[work], I use it usually even from home and is very impressive for speed
<macman> Drknezz, none of the hight nvidia card / drivers work .. should i do the lowest one ?
<strombom> where can i get this file? version 4.3.9-5 is in the ubuntu source. libapache2-mod-auth-mysql_4.3.9-5_i386.deb
<strombom> -4
<crdlb> brutus: that _is_ supported by 7.10's nvidia-glx-new (silly nvidia)
<keith_> Dr_willis: oh... why not? :-p
<Drknezz> macman, maybe...
<rampage73> Scunizi, i am trying to install that it wants me to run ./configure make make install then i get those errors mentioned above
<Scunizi> rampage73: that's what I had to use because Snyaptic was hic-uping
<Dr_willis> keith_:  its not trusted i imagine. :)
<balleyne> Drknezz, indeed... not my machine either, it's a laptop in the office. no idea how this change happened on the users machine, just started a few days ago *sigh*
<Drknezz> Weird things are happening with intrepid
<brutus> crdlb, (blink blink)
<keith_> Dr_willis: Well, that's understandable. Thanks. :-D
<Scunizi> rampage73: sudo apt-get install mtpfs
<Drknezz> balleyne, alternate program that did the same thing?
<Shootdown> balleyne: change default pdf editor
<macman> Drknezz, if non of these work from the gsku thing what do i do next ?
<webby> Sorry for the repeat, I'm using FGLRX ATi drivers with a 2400 PRO and can't seem to get it to show the secondary monitor to do "multimon" (large resolution)
<crdlb> brutus: the 8600M GS is supported, the 8600 GS is not
<webby> Any ideas?
<_VIM_> enzotib: i wish i could get freenx working, Ive read a lot about it, but when I try to log on i get errors (had a horrible time even installing freenx, seems its not in the repos, so I had to do a lot of hand waving and lever pulling to get it installed sooo I went back to using SSH tunnel + VNC :(
<Drknezz> macman, idk, i'd suggest compiling a new kernel and installing the official nvidia driver, but it is quite complex
<Dr_willis> I really have to wonder what nvidia is doing with their chipsets and naming/drivers to make things like that happen crdlb
<brutus> crdlb, eh? but graphics were working before I tried installing 180 driver from the nvidia site...
<crdlb> brutus: yeah, you've made a bit of a mess now :/
<Drknezz> brutusm UNINSTALL nvidia drivers, then re-install them with apt-get
<Drknezz> they're conflicting
<Dr_willis> brutus:  you could try 'startx' from a terminal and see if any error messages show what the issue is. could be somtjhing as simple as a xorg.conf issue
<brutus> Drknezz, I have already uninstalld this driver
<crdlb> brutus: with running sh NVIDIA-whatever --uninstall ?
<Scunizi> rampage73: I installed it but when I tried to mount my troublesome mp3 player it still didn't recognize it.
<alanbshepard70> Why in the bleep can't I connect to my router using WPA? WEP and open networks are fine but I can't get WPA to work. I don't want to have to use WEP, it's horribly broken as you all know.
<Drknezz> brutus, try uninstalling it like crdlb said
<brutus> Drknezz, when I try to run sh NVIDIAblahblah.run --uinstall it says there's 'no nvidia driver currently installed'
<brutus> crdlb,
<dedal> can anyone help with microphone on ubuntu 8.10.With ubuntu 8.04 no problem everything work
<rampage73> Dr_willis, thank you for the tip that helped alot
<Drknezz> brutus, try uninstalling with apt-get + the purge option
<LLStarks|Lazy> what's a good way to save terminal output?
<Drknezz> brutus "sudo apt-get remove nvidia* --purge"
<brutus> Dr_willis, "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display )"
<Drknezz> LLStarks|Lazy: : command + >> file
<blue-frog> LLStarks|Lazy: direct your command to a files:  ls > file
<dedal> lspci
<dedal> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Drknezz> LLStarks|Lazy: : it's called a "pipe", for example, "ls >> file
<mezy> does anyone know anything about bt4?
<sebsebseb>  
<Dr_willis> brutus:  kill off the allready run X display. :) by stopping the gdm service first.
<brutus> Drknezz, the * would remove my glx too...
<Drknezz> "ls >> file-listing.txt"
<Scunizi> rampage73: sorry but I've got to run.. I hope you figure it out.
<Drknezz> brutus, dont worry
<rampage73> thanks Scunizi
<crdlb> brutus: yes, that's the point
<eseven73> how come the up arrow doesn't show my last line that I typed in Konversation? In other clients I can hit up arrow and get my last thing I typed :/
<LLStarks|Lazy> no.
<unop> Drknezz, that's not a pipe .. that's a redirection.
<Drknezz> unop, oops
<LLStarks|Lazy>  i want to run a command and CAPTURE EVERYTHING
<Drknezz> ;)
<brutus> Dr_willis, how do i kill it off? killall xserver?
<crdlb> LLStarks|Lazy: from where exactly?
<unop> LLStarks|Lazy,  command &> file
<LLStarks|Lazy> from gnome-terminal
<Dr_willis> brutus:  stop the GDM service
<Drknezz> LLStarks|Lazy: >> redirects whole output, but not errors
<crdlb> Dr_willis: err, what are you having him do exactly?
<LLStarks|Lazy> no it doesn't
<rampage73> Dr_willis, thanks again not sure if you can help out or not i did install all the package-dev and ./configure ran but now make has an error i will post in pastebin and be right back
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<enzotib> _VIM_, freenx server is in a ppa.launchpad repo, as a client I use che original nomachine implementation
<LLStarks|Lazy> it cuts off 90% of the output
<brutus> Drknezz, woah that removes 102MB including source, restricted modules, kernel...should I really do it?
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: hi
<guntbert> !who LLStarks|Lazy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who LLStarks
<rabbit_ubuntu> I have a problem , Vbox isnt picking up my usb device
<Drknezz> brutus, again, do not worry
<guntbert> !who | LLStarks|Lazy
<ubottu> LLStarks|Lazy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis> crdlb:  trying to teach him how to trouble shoot x error messages by using 'startx' but it seems he does have X going.. sio im not sure what the actual problem is now. :)
<crdlb> brutus: you really only need to remove nvidia-glx-new
<LLStarks|Lazy> sudo python setup.py install --prefix /usr ls >> log.txt
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Can you assist?
<LLStarks|Lazy> sudo python setup.py install --prefix /usr  >> log.txt
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: did you get the one from repo?  OSE edition?  that does not have USB suppourt
<Drknezz> rabbit_ubuntu: , there are tuts out there to make VBox do that, google a bit
<crdlb> Dr_willis: ah, he's in vesa or nv now :)
<_kw> is there any info about when kubuntu will have kde 4.2?
<LLStarks|Lazy> that should capture everything, but it doesn't.
<unop> LLStarks|Lazy,  command >> file 2>&1
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: get the binary from http://www.virtualbox.org  and why are you called rabbit_ubuntu
<Dr_willis> crdlb:  time to teach him how to use IRSSI from the console also. :)
<rabbit_ubuntu> I have the non free one
<rabbit_ubuntu> Sun micro
<LLStarks|Lazy> unop
<LLStarks|Lazy> still doesn't get everything
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: So it has USB support
<_VIM_> enzotib: Ok does the remote machine have to not be loggin in already? Cause it's already loggin in... THinking this is the problem, there must be a way around it
<LLStarks|Lazy> it's a command that scrolls the screen
<LLStarks|Lazy> and only the bottom is saved
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu:   if you got the non OSE one,  enable it in the settings for the VM
<rabbit_ubuntu> I did that as well
<blue-frog> Drknezz: >> appends the stdout to a file
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: And when I plug my device in
<unop> LLStarks|Lazy, that should capture what's sent to STDOUT and STDERR .. if the command sends output elsewhere, you'll need to find out what file descriptor it uses and redirect that too.
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Nothin happens
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: in vb that is
<Drknezz> blue-frog: : -.-
<enzotib> _VIM_, freenx-server swapn a brand new gnome-sessione, indipendently from who is logged on the server machine
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: some settings for  the vm can be changed when it's running as well
<enzotib> s/swapn/spawn/
<_VIM_> hmmm
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: For instanec?
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: you might have to do that for certain USB devices
<quibbler> rabbit_ubuntu: have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393582
<unop> LLStarks|Lazy, do you see any output when you do this?   command >> /dev/null 2>&1
<_VIM_> enzotib: ok well maybe its  a port blockage or something then, thanks for the help :)
<gislan> I've got machine with corrupted mysql files and configs. How can I reinstall mysql-server to recreate all required files (apt-get install --reinstall doesn't recreate /var/lib/mysql/* or /etc/mysql/debian.cnf files)?
<balleyne> Drknezz: figured it out, turns out there was a Override.xml file in ~/.local/share/mime/packages that messed up the mime-type database... removed that and ran update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime and now it's working :) odd though... lol
<LLStarks|Lazy> unop, let me try the original command again.
<Drknezz> balleyne: , great
<blue-frog> rabbityou have enabled the usb controller, did you had a usb device then?
<unop> gislan, move /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql out of the way
<blue-frog> rabbit_ubuntu: you enabled the usb controller but did you add a usb device then?
<brutus> Dr_willis, I restarted gdm but the comp just sent me into tty1 with the login screen- so I rebooted normally and am back to 800*600 :(
<unop> gislan, those two directories contain the configuration files and data -- which packages will NOT overwrite for good reasons
<guntbert> rabbit_ubuntu: you could ask in #vbox too
<Dr_willis> brutus:  the IDEA is to Not auto-start X. but to enable the nvidia drivers and use 'startx' from a console to SEE the X error messages.
<enzotib> _VIM_, good luck
<sebsebseb> guntbert: yeah I was going to tell him about #vbox
<Dr_willis> brutus:  that way you can get a clue as to why X  is having issues with the n vidia drivers.
<guntbert> sebsebseb: :)
<Dr_willis> brutus:  and yes.. killing GDM will kill off X.  :)
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb:  Think I will
<crdlb> Dr_willis: I'm 99% sure it's a version mismatch
<webby> stupid mibbit
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Thanks
<Dr_willis> crdlb:  yep very likely.
<crdlb> Dr_willis: since he installed the 180 driver from nvidia.com
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: yep that channel, but also the manual from their website is good
<orudie> if i installed package with dpkg , can i remove it with apt-get purge ?
<rampage73> Dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/127453/
<sebsebseb> yes
<unop> orudie, yes
<crdlb> Dr_willis: and I was right, by looking at the dmesg output, it's loading the 71.85 kernel module :/
<unop> orudie, apt-get uses dpkg anyway
<gislan> unop: that's the problem, I want apt/dpkg to recrate them. I've removed them and did apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server mysql-common and got /etc/mysql dir back, but without debian.cnf or my.cnf and still not /var/lib/mysql
<gislan> unop: and mysql server doesn't start
<rampage73> Dr_willis, thanks i have to run and i will try to get on later
<unop> gislan, did you purge mysql-common before reinstalling it?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Wait Who has nvidia 180 version problems?
<regeya> A
<gislan> unop: I think I've already tried that, but I'll try again
<brutus> Dr_willis, crdlb : sorry, this is so puzzling- restricted drivers manager says 'Nvidia latest graphics driver(new cards)' enabled and in use- but screens and graphics shows the driver as vesa
<Dr_willis> brutus:  if the xorg.conf is set to use vesa.. then thats what it will be using.
<Dr_willis> brutus:   check the xorg.conf file and see what Driver its set to use.
<Supersaiyan_IV> brutus, enable the IgnoreABI flag in xorg.conf
<unop> gislan, generally,  you shouldn't have to worry much about /var/lib/mysql .. what matters is under /etc/mysql  .. and you can use  dpkg-reconfigure mysql-common  to regenerate the config file(s)
<crdlb> brutus: your problem is that ubuntu is loading the wrong kernel module
<crdlb> brutus: we can force it to load the right one
<brutus> Dr_willis, thats the big problem that I'm having- my system doesn't seem to read the xorg.conf: the device does read nvidia and not vesa
<enzotib> _VIM_, http://imagebin.org/40379
<Dr_willis> brutus:  you could always rename the xorg.conf so that you have none. and restart X and see if it can figure it all out. :) some of my nvidia systems dont need a xorg.conf
<Supersaiyan_IV> brutus, 180versions have problems with the present kernels, this issue isn't fixed in the stable release yet, but in 180.35 it is
<crdlb> Dr_willis: eh? X will not choose nvidia by default
<crdlb> unless ubuntu has a patch
<Supersaiyan_IV> brutus, you need the IgnoreABI server flag
<crdlb> Supersaiyan_IV: he's using 7.10
<brutus> Dr_willis, well I did try renaming too as someone suggested but still no luck...
<Dr_willis> crdlb:  after installing the nvidia drivers here.. it did on some of my machines.
<Supersaiyan_IV> crdlb, i see
<crdlb> Dr_willis: jockey should have set it in xorg.conf
<brutus> Supersaiyan_IV, where and how do i put this flag?
<gislan> unop: I thought so too, but dpkg-reconfiguring mysql-common and mysql-server doesn't create my.cnf or debian.cnf and I can't figure out why
<crdlb> brutus: run sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<BotLobsta> anyone know how to be able to use an external monitor with X with the command line?
<Dr_willis> I got a collection of old xorg.conf files archived i often test out. :)
<_VIM_> enzotib: yaeh that PPA is only for 8.10, it gives dependency errors saying needs freenx agent dependency
<brutus> crdlb, done...and?
<amgarchIn9> BotLobsta: man xrandr
<crdlb> brutus: in that file, you will see a DISABLED_MODULES="" line, change that to DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<Dr_willis> BotLobsta:  clarify that to the channel please..     you want to do WHAT exactly?
<crdlb> brutus: which will force it to use nvidia_new, your driver
<brutus> crdlb, shouldn't it be nvidia-new and not legacy then?
<Mood> Is there a way to get rar into thunar?
<crdlb> brutus: it's DISABLED_MODULES :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> brutus, sent hot to set the flag in pm
<Supersaiyan_IV> how*
<BotLobsta> i want to be able to use an external monitor on my laptop because my laptop screen is broken
<brutus> crdlb, oops...sorry:)
<amgarchIn9> BotLobsta: boot with external monitor connected
<crdlb> brutus: also, ls /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_legacy_installed
<sebsebseb> BotLobsta: Ubuntu maybe thinks your lap top screen still works, so you got to do the  configuring two  screens xorg config nonsense. hummmmm    I can't help you with that
<Dr_willis> BotLobsta:   tell the channel what your video card is in that thing? on my machines the laptop - monitor switch keys work.. but other laptops may vary
<BotLobsta> amgarchIn9: ive done that and it doesnt make a difference
<BotLobsta> Dr_willis: ive tried those keys as well.  i have a nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<crdlb> brutus: that should either return the filename or a No such file or directory error
<Dr_willis> BotLobsta:  You can install the nvidia drivers. and use the  nvidia-xconfig tool to tweak most all that stuff via the command line.
<gislan> unop: aah, mysql-server is virtual package, I need to reconfigure mysql-sever-5.0, I think I've got it, thanks for help :)
<brutus> crdlb, there's the new counterpart..but no legacy...
<Dr_willis> BotLobsta:  check out the various 'twinview' docs out. enable clone mode for tqwinview perhaps would be the  safest thing
<amgarchIn9> BotLobsta: do you see the boot screen on external monitor?
<kiris> I have 4GB of RAM, on a 32-bit processor, and only 3.2GB is detected. am I right that I need PAE on my kernel?
<webby> Is there a recent article on how to get dual monitors to work with a 2400 PRO ?
<BotLobsta> Dr_willis: im not using the proprietary module, just the nv open source one
<magcius> Just curious, is python-libtorrent built for Python 2.6? I'm running Jaunty.
<dlmarti> Saw an image on the web, resized it and cleaned it up, slapped a gnome foot on it.  Your welcome to it:  http://www.terabytecode.com/stuff/gnome-wave.png  It bad a nice clean background for gnome.
<crdlb> brutus: ok, good
<Dr_willis> BotLobsta:  then you very well may be out of luck then.
<webby> I'm afraid to try alot of the junk that I have been googling
<dlmarti> *it made a nice
<BotLobsta> amgarchIn9: yes
<Dr_willis> BotLobsta:  on most of my nvidia machines if i dont install the nvidia drivers.. it automatically clones to the external.. but again.. it aparently varies with chipsets
<guntbert> !ot | dlmarti
<ubottu> dlmarti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kiris> can I get PAE on my ubuntu desktop kernel?
<brutus> crdlb, so should I restart X now?
<crdlb> brutus: now 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-generic' and then 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<dlmarti> np, sry
<crdlb> brutus: after both of those, reboot
<new-tu> yo!  :)
<new-tu> I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01).   Goal: be able to have a choice of resolutions rather than the 640x480 installed by default.  Already tried to go to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - got the screen for the keyboard settings, then it went back to the command line.  Did not bring up resolution...
<new-tu> ...adjustments
<crdlb> brutus: oh, and just to make sure, does 'uname -r' contain 'generic'?
<brutus> crdlb, both these are already installed
<amgarchIn9> BotLobsta: at grub prompt say "2" to boot into runlevel 2 (text mode). Otherwise no ideas
<turtle_> have you heard of the new nvidia intel Graphics processor integration
<brutus> crdlb, yup...it does have generic
<crdlb> brutus: ok, run sudo nvidia-xconfig and reboot (restarting X isn't enough)
<brutus> crdlb, ok....i'll do that and btb
<brutus> *brb
<BotLobsta> amgarchIn9: im currently running in text mode and the output is being copied to the external monitor.  it just doesnt stay that way with X
<guntbert> amgarchIn9: that would give a text prompt in other distros, not in ubuntu
<amgarchIn9> guntbert: how to do this in ubuntu then?
<turtle_> use nvida x config GUI
<amgarchIn9> BotLobsta: "copied"? are you saying LCD also works?
<turtle_> amgarchIn9,  can you see the laptop screen at all?
<new-tu> tirtle are i replying to me or someone else
<kiris> I really don't want to have to start compiling my kernel all the time to get the full 4GB of memory. does anyone know of a desktop kernel package with PAE enabled?
<turtle_> new-tu, you\
<guntbert> amgarchIn9: kill gdm or keep it from starting (ubuntu is using a new concept, named upstart)
<turtle_> kiris, what is PAE?
<amgarchIn9> turtle_: my screen is allright, it is BotLobsta who has problems
<turtle_> oh, sorry
<new-tu> ah, hi there turtle.  :)  i am using an intel card - but you seem to be saying that the nvidia solution might apply to my intel card - is taht right?
<LjL> turtle_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<kiris> turtle_: some kernel option that is apparently going to help me actually use all of my memory
<kiris> sigh
<mrwes> kiris: you use all 4GB of memory running Ubuntu?
<crdlb> brutus: so?
<Mood> ok- i answered my question. fyi- if you want rar to show up in archiver (within thunar), just sudo apt-get install rar (close source, but it's avail in repositories)
<turtle_> kiris, how much mem do you have bro
<sn00zer> Is it true that when generating a ssh key pair longer is better? i.e. 4096 bits > 1024 bits? or is it true that a larger key creates more attack vectors and is therefore less secure? Also which is better, RSA or DSA?
<turtle_> i thought it was automatic with the _64 versions
<evilbug> how can i update to .10 from .04 from a shell?
<kiris> turtle_: just 4GB, but it's limited to 3.2GB on 32-bit, it seems
<turtle_> kiris, do you have 32bit?
<kiris> mrwes: no, I use about 200 running ubuntu
<kiris> turtle_: yes
<turtle_> kiris, what processor do you have?
<guntbert> sn00zer: ask in ##crypto or ##security
<kiris> turtle_: pentium core 2 quad
<brutus> crdlb, Dr_willis *sigh*, no luck after nvidia-xconfig too- my xorg.conf has become pretty bare now: http://pastebin.com/m17eac597
<sn00zer> guntbert: thanks
<turtle_> kiris, why not use 64bit version?
<crdlb> brutus: pastebin dmesg | grep nvidia
<kiris> turtle_: my pentium is not 64-bit
<qknight> schmidtm: huhu
<turtle_> kiris, same processor as me.  Its quad core you said
<crdlb> kiris: yes it is
<brutus> crdlb, here it is: http://pastebin.com/d5cad0f02
<turtle_> kiris, problem solved
<kiris> oh
<kiris> I wish it said that before I bought it
<guntbert> evilbug: I don't understand what you are trying to do
<kiris> compiler issues here I come!
<kiris> thanks, guys
<crdlb> kiris: eh? it'll still run a 32bit OS fine
<mrwes> so why do you need to see the addtional memory if you'll never use it?
<mrwes> shrug
<kiris> mrwes: who said I'll never use it?
<kiris> why do you think I bought the 4GB? t
<mrwes> you'll tap 4GB?
<turtle_> kiris, just load an entire new ISO of Ubuntu?
<kiris> I'm planning on some simulations and virtualisation, so I'll be using it
<crdlb> brutus: oops, I should have said: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<turtle_> kiris, or you could play with PAE for fun
<kiris> turtle_: is it possible to upgrade a 32-bit ubuntu to 64-bit? or will I have to install fresh ?
<brutus> crdlb, maybe the problem can be traced by the error output of glxgears? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<brutus> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<turtle_> kiris, you have istall fresh
<crdlb> brutus: no, that's just a symptom
<turtle_> it might be possible but not worth it
<crdlb> brutus: the nvidia driver will not run at all without the right kernel module, so that's why we're looking at dmesg
<kiris> turtle_: well I guess I've barely installed anything yet so it's not a big problem
<turtle_> or maybe dual boot kiris?
<kiris> ?
<turtle_> personally, i enjoy wiping and installing fresh
<kiris> my pc came with 32-bit vista
<kiris> how stupid is that?
<brutus> crdlb, okay the output with -i: http://pastebin.com/m5c29243c
<kiris> it only detected 3.2GB of memory
<turtle_> is that what is on there now?
<kiris> yeah, and I've installed ubuntu dual-boot
<crdlb> brutus: ok, that's good
<crdlb> brutus: now pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<turtle_> oh, well does ubuntu realize all 4gigs?
<brutus> crdlb, just a sec
<crdlb> brutus: one step down, possibly only one more to go :)
<kiris> turtle_: no, it shows 3.2GB just the same
<guntbert> kiris: try 64 with a live CD first, there are still some problems, but workarounds do exist
<turtle_> hmmm
<kiris> guntbert: what kind of problems, for example?
<brutus> crdlb, please dear god :)
<brutus> crdlb, Here's the log: http://pastebin.com/m5650ab57
<spool2> is anyone here familiar with the rtl8187 wireless chipset?
<kiris> mrwes: I agree with the phrase "unused ram is wasted ram"
<guntbert> kiris: getting flash to run seems to be one iirc
<kiris> guntbert: ah, crap. I use flash a lot
<turtle_> kiris, I have 3 and only notices 2.9G
<crdlb> brutus: hmm, did you get a message when you started that X was going into low graphics ode?
<aijnknknj> hi how do i get the panel on the bottom to come back i accidently deleted it
<crdlb> aijnknknj: right click on the top one and make a new one
<_VIM_> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<guntbert> kiris: I am on 64 and youtube is no problem for my firefox anymore
<brutus> crdlb, yes...
<spool2> i am running ubuntu 8.10 and the native wireless drivers seems to work for my rtl8187l wifi card, but i dont know if the native drivers will allow me the full potential of the card i have
<spool2> and i would like to blacklist it
<ldiamond> Anyone here have ATI videocard? I need to know if the drivers are better now? (as good as Nvidia's)?
<Keroman> Hello.  Just installed 8.10 on this laptop yesterday and I can't access the hard drive partition that doesn't contain the OS.  I was using Windows XP before this.  Does anybody know if there's a specific way to mount the drive?  I'm not in any hurry, so if you're busy I can wait.
<spool2> does anyone know how to do this?
<aijnknknj> wheres my trash can and programs
<kiris> guntbert: what 64-bit issues *do* you have? I wouldn't want to get all setup and find something really fundamental is completely broken
<crdlb> aijnknknj: and add Show Desktop, Window List, Workspace Switcher, and Trash to it
<aijnknknj> o ook thanks
<brutus> crdlb, and It asks me to configure... and when I change plug and play to my LCD 1440*900 it doesn't listen to me anyway and starts with 800*600
<crdlb> brutus: that's because you're using VESA now
<spool2> does anyone know how to blacklist native drivers?
<guntbert> kiris: thats why I suggested an extended live CD session, I myself don't have any 64-bit issues, but I'm not into video/sound...
<cherva> !debugger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debugger
<spool2> !native
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about native
<turtle_> kiris, Linux has had 64 bit and been developing for it for years,  i have no issues with mine
<kiris> guntbert: hmm, ok. I'll try the live cd
<kiris> turtle_: good
<cherva> can someone tell me a nice debugger witch has a GUI because gdb is a little too much to start with....
<geotsai> i'm using ubuntu8.10 x64, and i used to be able to connect online through the wireless connection, but suddenly now, i cant.  can someone help me?
<crdlb> brutus: alright, let's try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new; sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<mylisto> hey all...getting a "Buffer I/O error on device sr0 Logical Block"
<turtle_> geotsai, lspci
<crdlb> brutus: that sequence should remove nvidia, reinstall the stock X stuff, and install the nvidia package, which should make everything the right version
<brutus> crdlb, lemme try...
<mylisto> when trying the live version on a desktop...I know for a fact that the hard drives master boot record is messed up...anyway around this?
<mrwes> kiris: you're new puter w/ 4gb of ram shipped with Vista 32bit?
<mrwes> er your even
<kiris> mrwes: yeah, how odd is that?
<kiris> it's this one --> http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?Quicklinx=5FSB&CategorySelectedId=11011&PageMode=1&NavigationKey=11011&InMerch=1&AddReview=1
<spool2> does anyone know who to disable the wifi native drivers?
<mrwes> crazy aye?
<geotsai> turtle_, the wireless network is detected, but when i attempt to connect, it just stays with two green dots forever.  i can connect online using the same laptop when booting into windows tho.
<turtle_> tons of 64 bit CPUs come with 32 bit OS? I dont get it
<turtle_> geotsai, uninstall and reinstall the driver
<mrwes> turtle_: well if you have 4gb of ram that's stupid
<geotsai> turtle_, how would i do this? im just using the default driver that ubuntu installed
<nbuntu> does anyone here know anything about networking ?
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone know how to use vlc as digikam player ?
<joinAD> what are u networking?
<turtle_> geotsai, in synaptic package manager
<brutus>  crdlb Reinstallation of xserver-xorg-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<brutus> crdlb, that's the error
<nbuntu> occasionaly when i load ubuntu - it fails to find my ip on the network
<turtle_> its in the added programs somewhere i think
<crdlb> brutus: :o
<nbuntu> resulting in no connectivity
<geotsai> turtle_,  thanks, ill take a look
<albacker> how can i see which ubuntu version do i have??
<crdlb> brutus: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crdlb> !version | albacker
<ubottu> albacker: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<turtle_> make sure its not a silly error like your networking is turned off or something, geotsai
<albacker> crdlb, thnx
<joinAD> that happened to this machine.  i added a default route to get to the gateway
<nbuntu> i'm not behind a router by the way
<brutus> crdlb, well I'm behind a proxy so my sources are not global but locally updated from time to time by someone
<nbuntu> anyone wanna take my case?
<albacker> crdlb, 8.10 is the latest one ??
<brutus> crdlb, this explains why I'm using such an old driver
<nbuntu> there's a can of soda in it for you - and maybe a chocolate
<geotsai> turtle_,  it attempts to connect, but is stuck at something like 'determining ip address' or something like that
<Vlet> If I added a line to my rc.local and there were an error, where about might it be logged?
<crdlb> albacker: yes
<brutus> crdlb, and the proxy doesn't allow me to connect to repositories outside of my LAN
<crdlb> brutus: not exactly; you're using an old driver because you have an old release of ubuntu (7.10)
<crdlb> brutus: ugh :/
<albacker> crdlb, thanks. someone told me about 9.04.. and last question, if yo know anything about ATI graphics on ubuntu ? there are 2 types the radeon(open source)one or the ati.com (flgrx) ones.. i got the radeon installed, but do you think the others from ati.com will work better.
<turtle_> geotsai, thats strange
<brutus> crdlb, I did a reinstall for xserver-xorg...would that be ok?
<crdlb> albacker: what model GPU?
<grafxalien> anyone care to help someone very new to linux with "standby" S1 power mode help?
<crdlb> brutus: no, it needs to be xserver-xorg-core
<guntbert> albacker: 9.04 is still beta, due end of april
<albacker> crdlb, procesor : intel centrino,
<turtle_> geotsai, reset the router
<geotsai> turtle_, i was actually just wondering if there was a way to reinstall everything that has to do with networking and start from scratch. is there a way?
<crdlb> brutus: actually the glx module looks ok based on a previous log
<geotsai> turtle_, i've done everything including trying different wireless connections etc.  same result
<crdlb> brutus: so you can skip that
<turtle_> hmm
<crdlb> brutus: can you at least reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx ?
<brutus> crdlb, yes I could do that
<turtle_> unplug the router and the base computer and turn it back  on, geotsai
<geotsai> turtle_, furthermore, it works perfectly in windows, so its isolated in ubuntu.  it doesnt appear to be driver based because it discoveres the network, but cant connect
<brutus> crdlb, It wasn't installd in the first place :)
<crdlb> brutus: O_o
<Keroman> Would anybody happen to know how to mount a hard drive partition that I used to save my data on under Windows XP but now can't access it since switching to Ubuntu 8.10?  There's no OS data on the drive.
<turtle_> geotsai,  you've got me stumped, sorry
<geotsai> turtle_, thansk for your help anyway
<turtle_> geotsai, welcome
<crdlb> brutus: anyway, I guess you can install nvidia-glx-new now
<crdlb> brutus: as it's installing, do you see the version 100.14.19 printed?
<mylisto> Just downloaded the lastest desktop version for my gf's desktop so that she could use her computer...I know for a fact that the master boot record is screwed up...getting this error "hey all...getting a "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, Logical Block 178898"
<brutus> crdlb, I guess so: Setting up nvidia-glx-new (100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9)
<guntbert> Keroman: do you know what partition that is?
<brutus> crdlb, Is vesa a kind of driver?
<crdlb> brutus: it's a generic one
<guntbert> !ntfs | Keroman
<ubottu> Keroman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ASUSBlue> Plz help about to through computer out windows
<crdlb> brutus: if 'lsmod | grep nvidia' gives you any output, you can just restart X now
<Keroman> I'm not sure.  I mean, under Windows it was the 'D:' drive, and on Ubuntu I'm pretty sure it's the 'sda5' drive.
<grafxalien> does anyone know how to get standby power mode in 8.10 ?
<ASUSBlue> unable to eject cd drives in ubuntu.
<Nalf> Hello. Might there be support for using the Wubi installer here?
<magcius> Just curious, is python-libtorrent built for Python 2.6? I'm using Jaunty.
<magcius> Deluge says it can't find libtorrent.
<XPS_M1330> hey has anyone had problems connec.10 to a wifi network using WEP?
<ASUSBlue> I have a laptop with ubuntu 8.10 64bit and i can't eject and cd's once they are in. Windows works with no problem so it's ubuntu PLz help this is very annoying
<Keroman> Sorry, I had 3 people saying different things to me.  How do I use the !ntfs?
<brutus> crdlb, ok I did restart, and not I have 1440*900 (phew) but that's still on vesa
<brutus> *now
<mylisto> anyone?
<ASUSBlue> I can't get drive working unless i reboot
<guntbert> Keroman: look at the link ubottu gave you, there's a long guide on that site
<crdlb> brutus: what makes you say it's vesa?
<Nalf> Wow, everyone has questions. Experienced users must get annoyed. <.<
<brutus> crdlb, For once- I can't enable desktop effects, two- it says so in "screens and graphics"
<crdlb> brutus: ok, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<Keroman> Alright, I'm looking at it now.  Give me a bit and I'll pop back in if something doesn't make sense or if the guide doesn't get things working for me.  Thanks.
<CosmiChaos> my floppy refuses to change content
<CosmiChaos> any ideas?
<guntbert> Keroman: yw and for the future:
<guntbert> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brutus> crdlb, Here it is: http://pastebin.com/m724e3d1d
<guntbert> !jaunty | magcius
<ubottu> magcius: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<magcius> guntbert, I'm there.
<magcius> guntbert, I asked my question first there.
<ASUSBlue> Plz help can't eject cd-roms in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Nalf: no not at all,  that's the whole point of this, suppourt channel
<mrwes> ASUSBlue: even if you right click on the desktop icon and choose eject?
<flatratte> Hello all!
<sebsebseb> hi
<guntbert> magcius: np, but usually different versions use different libs too
<Nalf> That's good, sebsebseb. ^_^
<ASUSBlue> mrwes
<ASUSBlue> no
<mylisto> Just downloaded the lastest desktop version for my gf's desktop so that she could use her computer...I know for a fact that the master boot record is screwed up...getting this error "hey all...getting a "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, Logical Block 178898"
<exodus_ms> sebsebseb, I guess Nalf would have known that when he logged on and read " Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<ASUSBlue> mrwes unable to eject any way
<sebsebseb> exodus_ms: indeed
<sebsebseb> !ask | Nalf
<ubottu> Nalf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ASUSBlue> i have to shut down the computer then turn it on in order to ejct
<mrwes> ASUSBlue: hit the alt + F2 key and type gksu nautilus   that'll start a nautilus scession as root, see if you can eject and/or umount as root
<coreyman> asus blue find out the name of your cd drive from /etc/fstab and force a umount
<brutus> crdlb, what restricted drivers manager says (that i'm using an nvidia driver) and what screens and graphics is saying (ditto, vesa) it conflicting....
<guntbert> ASUSBlue: try "eject" from the command shell
<ASUSBlue> oh check this out if i restart instead of turning it off the comupter will freeze that the bios splash screen
<Nalf> udevd-event[6000]: run_program : '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit. Does anyone know if this issue has shown up recently? (I am using the Wubi installer with an amb64 bit build)
<ryanprior> I put a CD in my drive but it doesn't show up in the file browser. How can I find out what is wrong?
<coreyman> asusblue you may have a faulty disc drive
<Nalf> Exodus, I know what this is, but people generally get annoyed giving support in this sort of environment.
<coreyman> asusblue find out the name of your cd drive from /etc/fstab and force a umount
<ASUSBlue> That does not work because it does not see it there anymore
<crdlb> brutus: ok, now I have no idea what's wrong, so we have to try stopping X and using startx to get a real log
<exodus_ms> Nalf, what? that is what this channel is for, strictly support only, all other stuff can be discussed at #ubuntu-offtopic and other channels
<coreyman> asusblue ... if the drive is not in your fstab how are you using it
<Nalf> I posted my issue already, thanks. :)
<ASUSBlue> It stops working when you try to eject
<exodus_ms> Nalf, the only people here are those seeking help and those helping those who need it
<ASUSBlue> OH like i can watcha dvd movie if i want
<ASUSBlue> but try to eject
<ASUSBlue> it
<brutus> crdlb, so that means x11-common restart; startx ?
<ASUSBlue> your stuck because you have to completely shut down
<coreyman> asusblue ... then it is being mounted, so it is in your fstab
<Nalf> Wakarimasu.
<ASUSBlue> IT should be
<ASUSBlue> let double check
<guntbert> Nalf: I'm afraid there is not much support for wubi here :)
<guntbert> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Nalf> Thank you very much, guntbert.
<exodus_ms> Nalf, what kernel are you using
<greyfrog> need to turn a .java file into a .class file, anyone know the preferred jdk for ubuntu?
<keithclark> In Firefox, I'm trying to access a site that uses flash, Webkinz, and it does not seem to work.  I've updated the Adobe drivers via Synaptic, but ti still does not work.  I think it is trying to use Gnash and all that does is make my cpu work 100% ande just freezes firefox.
<Nalf> Let me check, Exodus.
<coreyman> greyfrog .. the newest one
<sebsebseb> keithclark: ok  interseting issue
<greyfrog> coreyman, theres a bunch listed.  do I use the one from sun?
<coreyman> greyfrog yes
<sebsebseb> keithclark: how much RAM you got?  1GB?
<greyfrog> coreyman, k thanks
<coreyman> greyfrog if you have trouble compiling let me knw
<keithclark> sebsebseb: 512 MB
<ASUSBlue> No one else is having this problem. It mainly happens when i finishing watching a movie
<sebsebseb> keithclark: you can't have Adobe Flash and Gnash installed at same time, for a working Flash in FIREFOX
<coreyman> asusblue you said you were going to check if it was in your fstab
<crdlb> brutus: first, make sure your xorg.conf says nvidia (just run sudo nvidia-xconfig) then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; startx
<sebsebseb> keithclark: ok I get my own issues with Ubuntu's unoffical  Firefox version.  with 1GB
<keithclark> sebsebseb: It used to work before I upgraded this computer to 8.10 from 8.04
<sebsebseb> keithclark: I have had 100% CPU usage, because of Firefox,  either, becasue of Flash, Gnash, or Swfdec, or loads of tabs open
<crdlb> brutus: this probably will fail and put you at a terminal, then you must copy the Xorg.0.log like this: cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log Xorg.0.log (to copy it into your home folder)
<ASUSBlue> coreyman it is
<crdlb> brutus: then you can reboot to get X back, or run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sebsebseb> keithclark: looks  like your going to have problems with Firefox since you only got 512MB RAM
<coreyman> asusblue umount the drive
<sebsebseb> keithclark: even on 2GB though FIrefox can memory leak
<coreyman> sudo umount drivename
<coreyman> if it says busy
<brutus> crdlb, got it...i'll be back
<coreyman> force it.
<keithclark> sebsebseb: I had the same memory with 8.04 as I do with 8.10 though
<Nalf> I'm not sure what version of the kernel I am using. It's 8.10 amd64, though.
<sebsebseb> keithclark: yes, but it won't be the same Firefox.  and  it's unoffical  version
<keithclark> sebsebseb: ah, got you.  thanks.
<sebsebseb> keithclark: Firefox in Ubuntu is not the proper version from Mozilla, it's a Ubuntu version
<frostburn> Nalf, uname -a
<sebsebseb> keithclark: and loads of other browsers that are good you can have in Ubuntu and install from the repo
<CrypticSwarm> ev
<ASUSBlue> coreyman please take a look http://pastie.org/409828
<Nalf> Frost, I'm using the computer I want to install Ubuntu on. Issue is I don't have any blank cds, or a wired connection to the internet so I resorted to the Wubi installer.
<brutus> crdlb, Wohoo!!! The Nvidia splash screen!
<sebsebseb> keithclark: the  Ubuntu version of Firefox has some Ubuntu specific improvements, but then this 100% CPU nonsense
<coreyman> asusblue it is not in your fstab >.>
<crdlb> brutus: nice
<brutus> crdlb, I've never been so happy to see their logo....now everythings back to normal w00t!
<brutus> crdlb, thank you so much for your help! really appreciate it
<keithclark> sebsebseb: got you.  Too bad
<ASUSBlue> but why does it work
<ASUSBlue> when i reboot
<mezy> uh....what does chmod +Xx mean?
<crdlb> brutus: to make sure this is going to stick, you should ctrl-alt-bksp and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<crdlb> brutus: if that works too, then you're home free
<ASUSBlue> so what should i do coreyman
<brutus> crdlb, lemme just try that :)
<sebsebseb> keithclark: what you doing to do?
<coreyman> asusblue let me think.
<skel> anyone know if 9.04 will have gnome 2.26 by beta release?
<XPS_M1330> hey has anyone had problems connecting ubuntu 8.10 to a wifi network using WEP?
<coreyman> asusblue is this disc drive ide or sata?
<keithclark> sebsebseb: www.webkinz.com for my son
<crdlb> skel: it already has development versions of it
<ASUSBlue> sata cause it's new
<sebsebseb> keithclark: I see that's why you want Flash
<crdlb> skel: like it says gnome 2.25.92 for me now
<coreyman> asusblue did you just recently install it
<brutus> crdlb, both working....yay!
<keithclark> sebsebseb: ok, to fix, I just removed gnash via synaptic and now all seems well!
<sebsebseb> keithclark: yeah if a plugin like Flash goes bad in Firefox,  the whole browser can crash, but other browsers if the plugin goes bad no problem
<skel> crdlb: hmm ok, maybe the openchange mapi stuff isn't in there yet though
<keithclark> sebsebseb: still 100% cpu, but useable.
<brutus> crdlb, thank you once again....
<mezy> uh....what does chmod +Xx mean?
<ASUSBlue> coreyman no it's  laptop
<sebsebseb> keithclark: ok well  if problems with Firefox, it makes sense to have a few browsers isntalled where Flash will work no problem
<Nalf> Wait, firefox is giving 100% cpu?
<sebsebseb> Nalf: yep Ubuntu's unoffical version
<ortsvorsteher> mezy chmod changes permissions on files or directories
<keithclark> sebsebseb: I will try the others.  Thanks for your help!
<sebsebseb> keithclark: do you know the names of the others?
<mezy> ortsvorsteher: thanks
<keithclark> sebsebseb: yup, thanks!
<ortsvorsteher> mezy:  chmod +x means to give execute rights :)
<crdlb> brutus: you're welcome, it's been a long time since I've dealt with gutsy :)
<ortsvorsteher> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<sebsebseb> keithclark: Epiphany, Galeon, and Konqueror, Seamonkey, etc
<mezy> ortsvorsteher: and +Xx?
<Nalf> Sebsebseb is there a detailed guide for a usb install posted anywhere?
<keithclark> sebsebseb: yup!  No issues at all.  Later and thanks again.
<sebsebseb> keithclark: ok no problem
<coreyman> asusblue add it to your fstab
<brutus> crdlb, ah...this calls for an upgrade...i'm done with gutsy
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guntbert> mezy: I don't think thats a correct command
<coreyman> asusblue if it is the first and only cd drive it should be something like /dev/scd0
<_VIM_> konqueror will likely pull in a load of KDE libs though
<ASUSBlue> how
<mylisto> Just downloaded the lastest desktop version for my gf's desktop so that she could use her computer...I know for a fact that the master boot record is screwed up...getting this error "hey all...getting a "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, Logical Block 178898"  Any idea how to get this working?  Just trying to get the live version working...
<ASUSBlue> do i do that coreman
<crdlb> brutus: lol, don't break it again :P
<spool2> does anyone know what kernal the latest ubuntu comes with?
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: he is gone, and true, but those libs can be used for other KDE apps as well
<coreyman> like this
<coreyman> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<sebsebseb> spool2: in the termianl:  uname -r
<Nalf> Thank you very much, sebsebseb.
<ortsvorsteher> mezy: try in an terminal man chmod and figure out :) i also will do that
<spool2> sebsebseb, i have 2.6.27, but would like to have kernal 2.6.28
<crdlb> spool2: 8.10 has 2.6.27, 9.04 alpha has 2.6.28
<brutus> crdlb, haha...if i do I'm sure you won't have the patience to unbreak it again :D
<spool2> is there a file i can download to get 2.6.28?
<ASUSBlue> coreyman add that to the end of the file
<spool2> a patch or something of the sort?
<sebsebseb> spool2: the latest Linux kernel is quite a lot later then that, but  distros don't tend to use the very latest, because  new code means bugs
<memo_> #linuxac
<dsdeiz> help i'm getting this error *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption
<sebsebseb> spool2: Ubuntu will use a version that is not that special, but  good
<brenlae> hey, i have a question
<_VIM_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brenlae> how do i install ndiswrapper on an offline system?
<brenlae> i have a thumbdrive
 * _VIM_ jumped the gun
<_VIM_> :)
<sebsebseb> spool2: next Ubuntu in April and I expect it has a later kernel
<dsdeiz> anyone? pls help, most of my apps are not working anymore
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | brenlae
<ubottu> brenlae: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ASUSBlue> corey man where do i add it
<sebsebseb> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coreyman> asusblue yea
<coreyman> asusblue end of file
<ASUSBlue> oh ok then reboot
<sebsebseb> brenlae: it's on the Live CD
<crdlb> brutus: you _should_ be on the ubuntu packages for everything, so an upgrade shouldn't fail, but there's a lot of 'should's in that :)
<brenlae> k
<Stevenking> hallo zusammen
<ASUSBlue> ok corey man i will be right back
<coreyman> ok asusblue
<ortsvorsteher> brenlae: feel free to ask, but try it in onw line so that anyone can understand it easily what you mean
<molly> hi
<brenlae> sure :)
<Stevenking> habe mal ne frage: ich versuche java als plugin für firefox zu installieren aber irgendwie geht a nix
<guntbert> !de | Stevenking
<ubottu> Stevenking: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: any idea why?
<sebsebseb> molly: hey
<sebsebseb> molly: would you like help with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dsdeiz> i'm getting this error *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption
<molly> sum one no about downloading themes
<molly> ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<brutus> crdlb, I'm very reluctant to do an upgrade coz last time I did that my system totally lost it...what I'll do this time is backup my stuff and install intrepid afresh
<sebsebseb> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<sebsebseb> molly: I think the above will help,  also blubuntu  in the repo/syanptic will give you a nice background, and a nice  log in screen
<brenlae> anybody know where i can find a link to ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk? i wish to put it on my thumbdrive (i know how to install it)
<molly> nice thanx salot!
<_VIM_> molly open up the theme gui System > preferences > Appearance and just drag the theme's file to it, the entire file, dont decompress the file anywhere
<Until_It_Sleeps> Is it possible to "Upgrade" to the 64 bit version of Ubuntu from the 32 bit version?
<_VIM_> no
<brenlae> wait, i think i found a link...
<sebsebseb> Until_It_Sleeps: no you must clean install
<Until_It_Sleeps> Oh... dang...
<Until_It_Sleeps> That's a bummer... Oh well...
<javierAndres> Wat is de ubuntu spanish node?
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Denise> you know alibaba?
<sebsebseb> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<javierAndres> !es
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: yeah installing themes,  can be an issue
<ASUSBlue> coreyman not working
 * Until_It_Sleeps resizes his Windows partition, and goes ahead with a triple-boot configuration for now until he transfers everything to his new install.
<coreyman> asusblue :(
<_VIM_> took me eons to figure out you just drag/drop the archived theme to the theme manager,,, I wont admit that very often ;)
<coreyman> asusblue google adding a cd drive, i've never done it manually
<ASUSBlue> It let me eject
<brenlae> now, which do i install first - ndiswrapper-utils or ndiswrapper-common?
<coreyman> asusblue oh it did.
<ASUSBlue> but once i put it back in it wont read
<coreyman> asusblue it might have the wrong iso version
<ASUSBlue> then can't eject
<coreyman> asusblue google adding a cd drive, i've never done it.
<ASUSBlue> oh ok thanks anyway lol
<JessicaParker> can anyone assist with getting the mic to work on my toshiba satellite
<JessicaParker> it does not work
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * Until_It_Sleeps dies from old age as he waits for the Windows partition to be resized...
<JessicaParker> unbelieveably the video cam works startigh out of the box
<coreyman> jessicaparker i have a toshiba satelite but it doesn't have a mic
<JessicaParker> mine is built in with video cam
<JessicaParker> i think
<coreyman> until_it_sleeps it takes forever
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: play with the sound controls and you may be able to get it working
<ensay> JessicaParker-> yeah do spot checks to see if its enabled, light is on on the camera..
<Until_It_Sleeps> coreyman: I know... it has every time...
<JessicaParker> camera is fine
<JessicaParker> light is also on
<ensay> whose got 8.10? can you kindly check if  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/acx*   exist on yours, for TI ACX wireless drivers?
<Until_It_Sleeps> and it never shows a percentage either... it has always stayed at 0% for the entire resize...
<ensay> JessicaParker-> try alsconf from your terminal and see if any settings thats muted or inactive?
<qsi> hi all, .. i'm doing a script in bash something like : for line in $(nmap -sP -oG - 10.0.0.0/24);do......done       The problem is that the line variable gets filled word by word instead of line by line, how can I tackle this?
<JessicaParker> sudo ?
<JessicaParker> alsconf ?
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: ok new Ubuntu user?
<JessicaParker> command not found
<ortsvorsteher> JessicaParker: maybe alsaconf?
<JessicaParker> new to linux a little
<JessicaParker> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<JessicaParker> abc@abc-laptop:~$
<ensay> which version of ubuntu?
<JessicaParker> 8.1 latest version
<dsdeiz> how do i run ann app from terminal that when closing the terminal the app doesn't close? :S
<_VIM_> dsdeiz: put & after
<_VIM_> so like firefox &
<ensay> sounds seems a big issue with 8.10
<JessicaParker> 8.04
<JessicaParker> actually
<JessicaParker> sorry
<mescal> hi al
<dsdeiz> _VIM_, it still close :-(
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: I wonder if pulseaudio is messing with your mic
<sebsebseb> mescal: hi
<KenBW2> can i set a pc to login through ssh?
<frostburn> dsdeiz, use nohup
<_VIM_> dsdeiz: what app are you trying to start?
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: firefox & disown
<sebsebseb> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<prince_jammys> dsdeiz: that 'detaches' firefox from the invoking terminal
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: sure you have to install ssh-server there. is the pc with linux?
<guntbert> dsdeiz: or use gnome screen
<JessicaParker> skype
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: yea i can log in, but im trying to make the server log in to the desktop
<Chewie[]> hey, where can i go to set up a second x server? i would ordinarily do soemthing with inittab, but it's phased out.
<dsdeiz> for skype, i think i tried removing pulseaudio and installed esound
<guntbert> dsdeiz: sorry, didn't read all, forget my statement :)
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: oh right Skype
<ensay> i found /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/ubuntu/misc/wireless/acx.ko  but thats not where modprobe picks-up or look to get the modules right?
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: you will connect from server to the pc?
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: yeah  I helped with someone else helping me :)  a guy get sound working in Skype
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: and Skype heh, I know how people can phone loads of countires for free
<mescal> is pm allowed here?
<sebsebseb> mescal: yep, but some people might want you to ask them first
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: no. im currently on the client PC logged in to the server PC via ssh. I was the server to log in in the normal way. can i do that from here or do i need to be sat in front of it
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | mescal
<ubottu> mescal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KenBW2> ortsvorsteher: i want*
<JessicaParker> any ideas ?
<JessicaParker> on how to get this working
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: yes maybe
<ensay> KenBW2-> rephrase it again...
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: by changing skypes sound settings
<ensay> !who | JessicaParker
<ubottu> JessicaParker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dsdeiz> nohup works thanks frostburn
<dsdeiz> :)
<ortsvorsteher> KenBW2: so may my english is to bad. but i think you can do that from your client pc
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: yep Skype has to be configured for the sound device as well
<frostburn> =]   you can also use & disown
<JessicaParker> sebse i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/226510
<wolter> sebsebseb, doesn't know a thing.
<biggerfisch> Does anyone know how I can run Ubuntu virtual though windows? (and no im not a vista fan but my family like vista)
<dsdeiz> which is better? :-?
<wolter> biggerfisch, download virtualbox
<frostburn> dsdeiz, it's situational
<zsquareplusc> someone aware if i can move a window from DISPLAY :0.0 to :0.1 (without restarting the app)? those are separate X screens, but running in the same server.
<sebsebseb> wolter: heh you keep on doing that :D
<guntbert> biggerfisch: or vmware player
<KenBW2> orstversteher, ensay: im at PC 1, which is logged in to PC2 via ssh. I want to issue a command to PC2 in order to make it log in (because I want an application to run that autoruns on login to the GNOE desktop). Is there a command to issue?
<ensay> biggerfisch-> or install linux and download vmware server and run vista on it as guest
<biggerfisch> wolter I have the computer dual-booted already I just want to run it from vista without restarting
<JessicaParker> is there anyone that knows how to get the mic working ?
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: yeah, but  you can't belive everything you read on the web
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: I may be able to help yes
<biggerfisch> ensay ill try that
<wolter> biggerfisch, you can't as far as I know...
<achilles> hello, how can I search for a word within list of files ?
<martyfuhry> anyone know about ubuntu 9.04's default wireless stuff? my eeepc had wireless working out of the box on 8.10, but upgrading to 9.04 seemed to break it
<ensay> KenBW2-> once you are logged in to PC2 you are in pc 2, so issue any commands as if you were infront of it
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolter> sebsebseb, see pm
<martyfuhry> thanks
<frostburn> achilles, grep "word" < listoffiles
<wolter> people, sebsebseb is a good helper. that's just my salutation.
<guntbert> !jaunty | martyfuhry
<ubottu> martyfuhry: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<frostburn> or use xargs
<Nalf> Yes, indeed.
<wolter> I always say that to bother him.
<KenBW2> ensay: no, i need PC2 to be logged in to the GNOME desktop to do what i want
<John> Hi all
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: ok  have you tried the sound recorder with the mic?
<JessicaParker> yes
<achilles> frostburn, thank you, but the list is not a file actually, I need to search for the word like 'DISPLAY_NAME" for each file under /var/ for example
<Guest75402> Are there someone in here there knows how to get the firework detail to Linux ubuntu 8.10 ?
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker:  Skype is one thing, but  if the mic works it should work in teh sound rocorder
<JessicaParker> no it does not record indepdent of skype
<wolter> Guest75402, what do you mean?
<ensay> KenBW2-> which app do you want run? do you want it to display it to your PC 1 ?
<wolter> !tab | JessicaParker
<ubottu> JessicaParker: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<frostburn> achilles, grep "DISPLAY_NAME" /var/*   if you want subdirectories grep -R "DISPLAY_NAME" /var/*
<wolter> !who | JessicaParker
<ubottu> JessicaParker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest75402> i mean, like when you close a window, then there come a firework effect
<ensay> KenBW2-> which app do you want run? do you want it to display * to your PC 1 ?
<achilles> frostburn, thank you very very much
<wolter> JessicaParker, sorry, wrong message :p
<KenBW2> ensay: no, i want it to run on PC2 - thats the problem
<wolter> !who | Guest75402
<ubottu> Guest75402: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ensay> KenBW2-> it will be running on PC 2, but where do you want the display for you to see it?
<wolter> Guest75402, well, thats with compiz. You have to enable it.
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: ok I  have  a chat log that I can find,  and pastebin or whatever.   that had all the stuff for getting sound working, as well as Skype,  could be very useful
<wolter> Guest75402, is it enabled?
<JessicaParker> sebsebseb	how do i know the mic is installed on the machine ?
<wolter> JessicaParker, you could download gnome-device-manager
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: is it plugged in?
<ensay> lol
<guntbert> KenBW2: to clarify: an app runs on one machine (where it uses the cpu) and *may* display on another machine
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: yeah I helped a guy his mic woudn't work at all,  and  then  we got it working
<JessicaParker> sebsebseb 	i think it is part of the laptop
<Guest75402> (wolter !tab) like this ?
<Nalf> I have a Linksys Wireless-G usb network adapter (WUSB54GS). Does anyone know if there is a compatible 64bit driver for it?
<KenBW2> ensay: im not bothered whgere it displays - but it's dropbox - i was under the impression it needs to be looged in to GNOK<E for it to run
<KenBW2> ensay: GNOME*
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: not all hardware just works  with Linux, but  most stuff will work   just like that, or after some configuring
<wolter> Guest75402, no. Just type wolt. Then, without pressing space or enter, press tab. You will see that my name is going to be autocompleted
<guntbert> Guest75402: without the parentheses, you type wolt<tab>
<Guest75402> wolter: Ohhhh .. in that way, now i get it !
<magcius> Is Firefox compiled with PGO on Linux?>
<wolter> That's how I don
<ensay> KenBW2-> i think your hang up on having to have gnome on... a daemon could be running like a server, accepting commands and dont need to display anything
<wolter> t have to type all your name when I say it. Guest75402
<Guest75402> wolter: But where do i activate that ?
<wolter> Guest75402, I just type Guest7<tab>
<TheEdge_> When i play dvd's the movie jump a few seconds time and time again (like fast forwarding) but i have no problem when i play avi files??  anyone how can help
<KenBW2> ensay: it integrates with nautilus...
<Guest75402> how do i change my name then ?
<wolter> Guest75402, System > Preferences > Appearance
<_VIM_> the !tab is a godsent for morons who use underscores in their nick, hehe
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> [][]
<wolter> Guest75402, remember to specify who you are talking to.
<Guest75402> wolter: How do i change my name so its gonna be more easy to you ?
<ensay> KenBW2-> nautilus purpose of a user to view and see the display, now come again?
<Guest75402> yes sorry :)
<hfmls> im trying to install a "linux distro"
<wolter> Guest75402, are you in xchat?
<Guest75402> wolter:  yes sorry
<hfmls> is it possible to use e17 interface
<JessicaParker> sebsebseb: with the greatest respect your not really telling me anything i know already
<hfmls> with ubuntu ?
<AndyCrawford> TheEdge_:  that can be heavily dependent on video card and proper drivers.  Do you have the restricted driver for you card enabled?
<biggerfisch> If I cant run an existing partition virtual, how do I export the users so I can restore them?
<magcius> Guest75402, /nick <username>
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: see my PM
<wolter> Guest75402, no problem. Anyway, try typing /nick IamGuest
<JessicaParker> sebsebseb: im not looking for a date thanks
<magcius> wolter, what are you using?
<ensay> biggerfisch-> what? run an existing partition virtual? what do you mean?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Thank you so much ..
<wolter> magcius, xchat
<wolter> Kamikaze, no problem.
<magcius> hfmls, apt-cache search enlightenment
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: I know lol,  I  was going to help you with your sound in pm
<TheEdge_> AndyCrawford: i have installed the lastest ATI driver
<Nalf> Hahaha.
<wolter> Kamikaze, now, are you in appearance?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  its my first time im on IRC
<Fly_> does the wubi installer destroy any previous windows install or how does it work exactly?
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: I just noticed your probaby from UK like me that's all
<Nalf> Laying the moves on, Sebsebseb?
<JessicaParker> ok some other questions does apache pidign and skype use the same ports ?
<magcius> Fly_, of course not.
<Until_It_Sleeps> So, Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit edition isn't supposed to be able to be installed on a 32 bit system right?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  no, im not
<wolter> Kamikaze, irc is going to be one of your most used tools here.
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: no they don't
<_VIM_> Fly that would defeat the purpouse of Wubi
<Nalf> Correct, Until_It_Sleeps.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes i could imagine that :)
<JessicaParker> sebsebseb: do you know what the problem is
<magcius> Fly_, it installs Ubuntu as a file in C:\
<Until_It_Sleeps> :D I haz a 64 bit cpu then.
<biggerfisch> ensay: I have ubuntu installed on a seperate partition and I wanted to know if i could run vista virtually from ubuntu or the other way around
<magcius> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<JessicaParker> what ports does pidgin and skype use ?
<ensay> biggerfisch-> you can have ubuntu running as your host and have vista as your guest
<Stylee> is there any tool to flash bios with CD? I have a GA-ex58-ud4p
<whip2> dmn, ive got it :) now lets see what happends next, when i install linux on that shitty thing :)
<biggerfisch> ensay: how?
<Fly_> _VIM_: so is wubi an option if I do want to switch to ubuntu? or is it just to test ubuntu out?
<wolter> Kamikaze, well, I understand you want your windows to burn down when you close them, right?
<sebsebseb> JessicaParker: I have an idea how you can fix it possibily,  but I only have the commands and  what to do with graphical stuff in an old chat log at the moment hummmmmmm
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Now i am
<biggerfisch> ensay: what program?
<_VIM_> it's just to test really
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes thats right
<ensay> biggerfisch-> you have ubuntu already installed?
<guntbert> Stylee: aks in #hardware :)
<JessicaParker> sebsebseb: give me the commands
<wolter> Fly_, its an option, but I recommend to just try with the livecd before installing anything.
<JessicaParker> i will try it
<biggerfisch> ensay:  ya i be running it now :)
<ensay> biggerfisch-> vmware server will be the virtual machine
<wolter> Kamikaze, ok, go to the Visual Effects tab.
<wolter> Kamikaze, choose Extra.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes im there
<biggerfisch> ensay: whats the package name to install via apt-get?
<magcius> Kamikaze, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kamikaze> wolter:  its on the extra button.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  okay
<Fly_> last qustion P3, 600mHz, 256Mb ran; will ubuntu work or do I go for Xubuntu?
<ensay> biggerfisch-> i dont know if its in the repositories, i think you have to download it from vmware.. check via  apt-cache search vmware
<Scunizi> Fly_: xubuntu
<biggerfisch> ensay:  ok me try that
<whip2> fly:will work, strip it down a bit though
<Scunizi> fly but you could try the ubuntu alternate installer
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes i have done that in terminal now.
<ensay> i found /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/ubuntu/misc/wireless/acx.ko  but thats not where modprobe picks-up or look to get the modules right?
<Fly_> ok thanx people
<Fly_> clear
<whip2> or fluxbox :)
<Kamikaze> wolter:  what then ?
<whip2> G*d dmn that looks nasty.. Win on MY lap-top..
<Kamikaze> magcius:  yes and what now :) ?
<biggerfisch> ensay: i got it installed ithink but i cant find the command to run it
<magcius> Kamikaze, Start->Preferences->CompizConfig
<dibblego> canI configure network-manager to find a network for all users?
<biggerfisch> vm-toolbox
<biggerfisch> sry
<magcius> Why the hell did I say Start?
<biggerfisch> wrong window
<ensay> biggerfisch-> nope, vmware is the name
<magcius> I need a kick.
<wolter_> Kamikaze, sorry.. Had to relog.
<biggerfisch> ensay: no package by that name
<ensay> biggerfisch-> i dont know if its in the repositories, i think you have to download it from vmware.
<Kamikaze> magcius:  Thank you so much man !
<biggerfisch> ens
<biggerfisch> ensay:  ok will do
<biggerfisch> ensay: ty
<Kamikaze> wolter:  no problem at all my friend ..
<webby> Whats a good alternative to totem....? it doesn't even allow you to scroll backwards with movs in the browser :\
<wolter> Kamikaze, so, where are you at? I see magcius has helped you a little now.
<ensay> dibblego-> what do you mean? wireless ?  for nm to find an open AP ?
<whip2> mplayer?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  but another guy helped me so now i just got installed Compiz
<bazhang> webby, many enjoy vlc
<magcius> wolter, Kamikaze, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<whip2> xine..
<Kamikaze> magcius:  Yes i have done that, thanks :)
<magcius> Kamikaze, I was showing wolter what I told you to do.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Then i need to activate the effect in there somwhere , right :) ?
<ensay> webby-> and with vlc, you may even discover tv shoutcast
<Kamikaze> magcius:  ohh okay :)
<idefine> anyone know of a good gnome-applet to save ssh sessions?
<magcius> Kamikaze, on Window Close?
<wolter> Kamikaze, yes.
<magcius> Kamikaze, Go to the Animations settings
<ensay> bazhang-> you recall where the kernel finds the modules it loads at boot?  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers ? or another dir?
<wolter> Kamikaze, look for the magic lamp icon labeled "Effects"
<webby> ensay:  so just aptitude install vlc ?
<magcius> Kamikaze, Close Animation.
<wolter> Animations, i mean.
<webby> ensay: and the moz plugin?
<ensay> webby-> try it
<wolter> Kamikaze, and then, as magcius told you, go to the Close Animations tab.
<Med1a> Hey
<Med1a> i have a problem ...
<whip2> hoo
<magcius> wolter, uhhh... for some reason the burn effect is missing for me.
<webby> ensay: okay will do brb
<Med1a> whe i try connect to ubuntu from windows ... the VNC client say : No security type suitable for RFB 3.3 supported ???
<Med1a> what the problem ??
<olato> #list
<Fly_> is it possible to install ubuntu from an usb disk or a minimalistic kernel, or anything that doesn't require me to burn a cd?$
<Kamikaze> wolter:  im searching :)
<Karlos> hello, i need help with my memory stick please
<whip2> Med: what th e question?
<Med1a> whe i try connect to ubuntu from windows ... the VNC client say : No security type suitable for RFB 3.3 supported ???
<ortsvorsteher> just ask Karlos
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes im there now
<Med1a> connection filled ...
<ensay> i found /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/ubuntu/misc/wireless/acx.ko  but thats not where modprobe picks-up or look to get the modules right at boot time?
<whip2> Med: why would u want to do that?
<wolter> Kamikaze, ok.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes im there now, what should i do know ?
<wolter> Kamikaze, just to check. When you close a window, does it drag away from you?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  year you can say that :)
<wolter> Kamikaze, you should find "items" under the Close Animation tab.
<Fly_> is it possible to install ubuntu from an usb disk or a minimalistic kernel, or anything that doesn't require me to burn a cd? it would be a great help, since i don't have a writeable cd at hand at the moment
<wolter> Kamikaze, the default is Glide 2.
<Med1a> whip2: I want connect to my ubuntu from windows ...
<Karlos> i need help, i plug into my laptop hp dv6604nr with ubuntu, in the socket u can read sd-ms/pro-mmc-xd but i cannot see the pictures or maybe i don know where is it
<Nalf> Med1a, you're not running ubuntu and windows on the same box are you?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  i cant fin a "item" button, but i have found the Glide 2
<whip2> med: i just cant see any sense in that..
<wolter> Ok. These items are no buttons, but rather rows. When you click on them, you should be able to edit them. Try to do so.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  okay
<Kamikaze> wolter:  i have clicked on the Glide 2 and i can edit it, if it was that you were thinking about
<wolter> Kamikaze, found it? If you did, you will be able to change the animation from a dropdown menu. Tell me if you find the Burn effect.
<jimdb_> Does anyone know how to copy only those files that haven't already been copied?
<tarfax> whip2 whats wrong with wanting to be able to connect to ubuntu from windows?
<whip2> Wait til Windows reboots, then install Lin" :)
<Devedse> what is a good mail server for ubuntu? (easy to install for someone who isnt really expert)
<EvilRick> I "cp -a" /var to a new drive and then mount that drive in fstab and symlink /var to /mountpoint/var . When I start up the system stops after klogd (while starting dbus I think)
<EvilRick> any ideas?
<Fly_> jimdb_: rsync ?
<jimdb_> No
<EvilRick> Devedse: ubuntu comes with exim by default
<Kamikaze> wolter: No i simply cant find it
<EvilRick> Devedse: dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<Devedse> EvilRick: how do you start that
<Devedse> thanx
<Fly_> jimdb_: cp -n ?
<wolter> Kamikaze, ok. That means you have Animation addons disabled.
<EvilRick> or exim-config I forget
<wolter> Enable it. It's next to Animations, where you are in.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Hm how do i enable it then ?
<wolter> Kamikaze, just check the item, and get back to where we were.
<magcius> Kamikaze, it's under Animations Add-On
<Devedse> EvilRick, it says that exim4-config is not installed :o
<geirha> EvilRick: set the mount-point to /var instead.
<wolter> Kamikaze, done yet?
<EvilRick> geirha: I would byut teh disk also contains /home
<Kamikaze> wolter:  alright , wait a minut, im still here in the "Close Animation" and my mouse is over the Glide 2 , fomr there i frozed , i cant come any further
<Devedse> ALSO
<Devedse> wtf caps crashing
<geirha> EvilRick: Hm, then use mount-binding
<EvilRick> I want to keep /home and /var on a seperate disk
<Devedse> EvilRick, also exim-config doesnt work
<Kamikaze> wolter:  i couldnt ifnd any of the "item" you said
<EvilRick> Devedse: apt-get install exim4
<Devedse> k
<wolter> Kamikaze, Animation Add-ons ?
<magcius> Kamikaze, go back to the main screen and check Animation Add-On, then close and reopen CompizConfig
<wolter> Kamikaze, its next to the Animations section.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  yes i found the animation add on
<Kamikaze> magcius:  Yes i found it
<magcius> Kamikaze, then close and reopen CompizConfig
<wolter> Kamikaze, is it checked?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  ohhh ... no it wasnt checked !
<Kamikaze> wolter:  but it is now .
<magcius> Kamikaze, then close and reopen CompizConfig
<Kamikaze> wolter:  and then go back to where we were before after i have closed and open it ?
<Kamikaze> magcius: okay
<magcius> Kamikaze, now, when you go to Animations, there will be extra animations, like Burn.
<wolter> Kamikaze, ok. Now you should be able to activate the burn effect.
<wolter> Kamikaze, well, you had no need to close and open.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  okay ill check
<EvilRick> geirha: what do you mean by mount-binding?
<magcius> wolter, I needed to restart CCSM for it to take effect.
<wolter> Hm..
<Kamikaze> wolter:  YES i see it, i see burn and other new "items"
<istvan_> how can i split each page of a pdf into an image?
<wolter> Kamikaze, nice.
<wolter> Try it.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  okay ill try it :)
<whip2> istva: depens if u got the rights..
<istvan_> I do
<Karlos> i need help, i plug into my laptop hp dv6604nr with ubuntu, in the socket u can read sd-ms/pro-mmc-xd but i cannot see the pictures or maybe i don know where is it
<Kamikaze> wolter:  it doesnt do anything, i have crossed the burn and cloed the compiz
<istvan_> whip2: I downloaded the pdf, but i created it online. with gimp I can open each page as an image, but is there a script to save all of the files in gimp?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  but when i close a window it aint burning
<wolter> Kamikaze, hm.. did you select it as the close animation?
<wolter> Kamikaze, does the window still drag away?
<whip2> istv:dunno.. never had to do so..
<Kamikaze> wolter:  now i have set it under the close but it aint doing it, yes its still just drag away
<wolter> Kamikaze, find every glide 2 and tell me for which animation it is selected.
<adante> how can i install linux if the boot cd keeps erroring out?
<whip2> adanta:netboot
<taterade> anyon
<adante> whip2: wow, no simpler way?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  its selected only under "Close animation"
<taterade> there?
<blue112> Hello, a friend of my has some problem with his wifi card : Once he try to make it work on Ubuntu (live cd), it doesn't work anywhere (even on Windows). He has an realtek rtl8187. Can someone help ,
<aboucher> can anyone tell me if im doing some right or wrong with edubuntu ltsp http://pastebin.com/d19d11746
<wolter> Kamikaze, no other glide 2?
<wolter> Kamikaze, hm.. you should be getting the burn effect I think.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  There are one "item" there also has the name Glide 2 should i activate that ?
<wolter> Kamikaze, what
<jimdb_> Fly_: No not the solution. Cp -r -u is more precise
<wolter> what's it's name?
<whip2> adante: u could allways tyr to use use a GOOD cd..
<adante> whip2: hm, i checked the cd for defects using the inbuilt checker and it is fine
<adante> whip2: also i used this cd to install ubuntu on other systems
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Under animations, and in Close animations, there i have crossed "Burn"
<wolter> Oh...
<jimdb_> adante: Replace the cd drive
<Kamikaze> wolter:  were there other things there needed to be crossed to ?
<whip2> adante:then theres something wrong either with your drive or hmm..
<wolter> I now know what you are doing. You are enablling burn for the random effect option.
<administrator_> hao
<sebsebseb> blue112: the wireless won't work in Windows?
<blue112> It doesn't, sebsebseb.
<Fly_> jimdb_: indeed the -u option is better :-)
<adante> jimdb_: wow, it's a laptop drive so i'd have to verify it is indeed broken
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Yes :) ?
<Serge> hi
<SPF> gcc -c                       Compile and assemble, but do not link. What does it mean and why doesn't it work?
<sebsebseb> blue112: ok well that right there is a problem,   and you can't just expect it to work in Ubuntu either, because wireless tends to need to be configured in Ubuntu
<aboucher> can someone tell me if im doing something right or wrong with this
<aboucher> http://pastebin.com/d19d11746
<sebsebseb> blue112: if it does not work in Windowds,  something has gone wrong with the wireless hardware, or  you got a bad Windows wireless driver?
<blue112> sebsebseb: I know that.
<wolter> You have to edit the row/item/thing that's below Animation Selection > Open Effect
<sebsebseb> blue112: get it working in Windows, and then you can do Ubuntu
<blue112> sebsebseb: The wifi uses to work well in Windows before.
<sebsebseb> blue112: does it work at all in Windows?
<mylisto> anyone have any idea what kind of hard drives dell uses?
<Dr_willis> whatever they can get on sale, or have a contract with for that month i imagine
<wolter> Kamikaze, not check the items under "Random Effects.
<blue112> It doesn't work.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  okay i have uncheked burn under random effects now
<aboucher> :-(
<sebsebseb> blue112: ok  well then get it working in Windows, and then do  Ubuntu as I said.   and so go to #windows
<jimdb_> adante: Either external USB cd or do a wubi install if you have windows on the comp
<Kamikaze> wolter:  now what are you saying, what should i do now ?
<sebsebseb> blue112: Ubuntu suppourt here, not Windows
<Kamikaze> wolter:  what should i edit ?
<wolter> Kamikaze, now edit the item under "Animation Selection" with the Glide 2 Open Effect
<geirha> EvilRick: sudo mount -o bind /mountpoint/var /var
<jimdb_>  
<xdfz> Hi all, I have no sounds since 2hours, it's very strange, someone have an idea ?
<blue112> xdfz: pulseaudio ?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  alright, i have right clicked on "Glide2" and im in to edit it now.
<magcius> Has anybody in here seriously gotten Hibernate to work?
<Kamikaze> wolter:  there stands "close effect" Glide 2
<Kamikaze> wolter:  is it that i need to change ?
<magcius> Kamikaze, change it to Burn.
<wolter> Kamikaze, Yes. Swap it for Burn.
<xdfz> Spike~ > pulseaudio
<xdfz> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<xdfz> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<xdfz> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<FloodBot3> xdfz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  WOLTER !
<jimdb_> magcius: Ive never gotten it to work on window properly
<wolter> Kamikaze, YES!
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Thank you so much man, i really really ow you !
<wolter> Kamikaze, you ow me nothing.
<wolter> Kamikaze, now, the ubuntu guys owe me an @ubuntu email =D
<Fly_> clear
<LoneRanger> hehe
<magcius> nVidia breaks Hibernate.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  well.. what can i say, thanks for giving you the time to help me, there are not many as you !
<sebsebseb> wolter: nope you got to work for them  or you won't get one
<ScottG489> The hibernate that comes with ubuntu seems to hibernate ok but then when i boot back up it just seems to do a normal boot. If I use s2disk it starts to hibernate and goes to a virtual terminal like screen and says its hibernating but then after a minute or so it just brings me back to the GUI
<wolter> sebsebseb, I work for them.
<sebsebseb> wolter: Ubuntu is  mainly so popular, because of the community,  not Canocial altough there marketting and deals  they do and such are pretty good
<wolter> sebsebseb, look at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners
<sebsebseb> wolter: it would be nice to work for them, but they only hire the best of the best
<wolter> sebsebseb, go to bottom and see just one of my contributions
<Kamikaze> wolter:  haha yes they do :D
<wolter> Kamikaze, hah, thanks!
<wolter> Kamikaze, it would be nice if you wrote a testimonial so I can post it on my ubuntu profile page!
<wolter> Kamikaze, that would help me :p
<register> http://pastebin.com/d19d11746
<magcius> wolter, that's not the same as working for Canonical.
<sebsebseb> wolter: I wonder if all the hype about jaunty will be worth it this time.  I mean last few releases of Ubuntu so similar
<wolter> magcius, you don't have to work for canonical to have an @ubuntu email.
<Kamikaze> wolter:  Just tell me how to do, and i will do it !
<register> can someone tell me if im doing this right or wrong for a edubuntu ltsp server
<sebsebseb> wolter: oh so the @ubuntu.com  email wasn't a joke?
<magcius> wolter, hmm, I thought you did.
<register> http://pastebin.com/d19d11746
<sebsebseb> register: cool man, where you isntalling Edubuntu?
<wolter> Kamikaze, hm.. just write in gedit (text editor), then I'll give you my email so you can send it to me. It would be good if you gave me your email so I can use it as a proof.
<register> at my school there windows network is messed up especially with printing so i showed then edubuntu
<register> sorry im a slow typer
<sebsebseb> register: I  guess  I can't   help with your issue, but  I would like to talk to you in pm about getting edubuntu in schools
<wolter> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<register> i'll pm you
<MacAnthony> I'm having an issue with my wireless network - iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't find any networks
<sebsebseb> wolter: well you know   one of my address's is already pretty cool.  (don't tell them here, I get way to much spam as it is to it)
<whip2> mac:try another one
<sebsebseb> wolter: I think  @mozilla.com  would be pretty cool for an email  address
<MacAnthony> it was working until yesterday (my laptop ran out of battery and shut down)
<MacAnthony> whip2: try another what?
<wolter> sebsebseb, hah
<wolter> sebsebseb, I guess you prefer a seb@mozilla.com?
<wolter> I want badly my wolterh@ubuntu.com
<whip2> it wouldnt be bad eithe ..@caos.org :)
<MacAnthony> wlan0 is my wireless interface according to ifconfig
<Weez> on my previous ubuntu install i had a utility that allowed me to stop gdm by checking and unchecking the gdm box does anyone know whats its called? i forgot
<Cyrano_De> MacAnthony:  What kind of wireless card is it?  If you do an lsmod|grep ieee80211 does it return anything?
<whip2> mac: wi-fi quesser ?-)
<MacAnthony> Cyrano_De: it's an intel card and it's setup correctly
<MacAnthony> worked fine for 3 months
<Cyrano_De> So the kernel module is still being loaded?
<whip2> naah.. another driver or something.. so  slleeeepy..
<Cyrano_De> MacAnthony: ipwXXXX?
<mezy> does bt4 come with an archiver?
<YesMan> hi guys, I'm using nautilus to mount a remote folder. How to change a file in a remote folder to 777? I tried to change the permissions from the properties but i can't see them!
<whip2> mac: chipset?
<MacAnthony> it's using the iwlagn module
<whip2> mac: what chipset do u have?
<codeuser> Weez: that seems impossible. GDM is what allows checkboxes to be shown. You can't kill it without your checkboxes going 'poof'
<MacAnthony> whip2: I get this from lshw: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection
<ScottG489> The hibernate that comes with ubuntu seems to hibernate ok but then when i boot back up it just seems to do a normal boot. If I use s2disk it starts to hibernate and goes to a virtual terminal like screen and says its hibernating but then after a minute or so it just brings me back to the GUI
<whip2> mac: doesnt  tell very much..
<keres> what are the flags to unzip with unrar?
<keres> -x<what>?
<codeuser> ScottG489: Is there sufficient room in your swap for a hibernation?
<Lint01> all rar switches are optional
<ensay> i found /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/ubuntu/misc/wireless/acx.ko  but thats not where modprobe picks-up or look to get the modules right at boot time?
<MacAnthony> whip2: sorry, it just worked and I don't have to mess with the network stuff much
<keres> Lint01: how do you use it then
<ensay> acx  TI chips is not loading properly at boot time
<MacAnthony> can you tell me what command will give you the info you need?
<xdfz> I have no sounds, someone can help me please :(
<slestak> whats up guys.  i am currently booted into a liveusb env created with 8.10 usb-creator.  i added 128M persistant storage to the live usb config
<hfmls> hi, just installed ubuntu, i use ati radeon 3200 hd , onboard, should i install http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English this?
<whip2> mac: id run a DSL-N or something little live-cd or usb, and then poke around .. :)
<Lint01> unrar x myfile.zip /path/to/extract
<slestak> i would like to save a couple of extra files before proceeding with reinstalling, but cannot figure out where the 128M of persistent storage is mounted, when booted in liveusb
<rww> hfmls: No, you should use the Restricted Drivers manager in Ubuntu.
<hfmls> ok
<hfmls> tx
<codeuser> hfmls: hey, have you tried going to System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<codeuser> hfmls: like rww told you...
<Lint01> or unrar x -r  myfile.zip /path/to/extract
<Cyrano_De> MacAnthony: /exit
<ScottG489> codeuser: pretty sure. i have 4gb of swap and 4gb RAM
<ensay> what directory does modprobe looks at do load modules?
<awuja> Hi everyone. I have installed Ubuntu and lost my Linux virginity.. anyway stupidly I decided to delete my Windoze Part... I have messsed with a few things on Ubuntu and need to do a fresh install. However, my CD drive is broken and I only have a USB CD Drive or Pen drive to boot from... my BIOS only lets me boot USB-FDD but doesn't recognise either device.. what can I do or am I doing wrong? Please help :)
<hfmls> xcodeuser i have this in portuguese, is it a green icon with a lock ?
<hfmls> codeuser
<whip2> Why on Earth so much swap??
<codeuser> hfmls:  yes
<hfmls> tx
<ScottG489> whip2: So I can hibernate correctly
<sebsebseb> awuja: what has happended to Ubuntu?
<hfmls> how can i install e17 in ubuntu
<codeuser> ScottG489: From what I have read, you need to have 8gb to hibernate 4gb ram.
<codeuser> ScottG489: Red Hat link: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/ch-swapspace.html
<whip2> 2GB should do it nice enough.. but everybody does it own way.. :)
<ScottG489> whip2: The ubuntu swap faq actually recommends up to 2x my RAM for swap but since i had 4GB of RAM that seemed like a lot
<ensay> what directory does modprobe looks at to load modules?
<codeuser> ScottG489: Ubuntuforum link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229959
<cagliostro> pippo
<xdfz> I have no sounds, someone can help me please :(
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dracie> what filesystem should i use on a ssd?
<ScottG489> codeuser: I have slightly more swap then RAM actually
<Dracie> that is in 8.10
<sebsebseb> Ext3
<whip2> scott: read some more about lin.. 4GB swap is just a waist
<codeuser> xdfz: double click your volume control and make sure that your PCM is up
<ensay> Dracie -> for what purpose?
<DIFH-iceroot> Dracie: ext2
#ubuntu 2009-03-07
<Dracie> ensay, its a laptop
<Fly_> if after I install ubuntu and decide i want to use Xubuntu, must i download their install dist and install xubutu, or is there a different way, since they xubutu us a ubutu derivative?
<ensay> Dracie -> for what purpose?
<rww> Dracie: ext2
<ScottG489> whip2: I know but i need it to hibernate
<register> make sure in the properties that its set to volume
<sebsebseb> Fly_: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<DIFH-iceroot> sebsebseb: no ext3 because of the journal (and so, mor writing on disc)
<Dracie> how about using ext3 with noatime option
<sebsebseb> Fly_: or you can do apt-get
<Dracie> so it reduces writes and reduce swappiness
<whip2> scott: nothing to do with that
<rww> Dracie: you'd still have the journal. ext2 with noatime would be fine
<awuja> sebsebseb I was following some "tutorial" to get my usb w/lan adapter to work with dhcp as IP wasn't assigning and now it wont recognise the device.. and I want to reinstall Windows for dual boot.
<codeuser> ScottG489: I don't know enough about hibernation nuances to let you know more than I can find, in everything I've read your swap should be double your ram size to get hibernation.
<xdfz> codeuser: thank you so much
<xdfz> it works!!
<xdfz> thanks again
<codeuser> xdfz: np
<Fly_> sebsebseb: and how would i delete the gnome files that have become unnecessary?
<hfmls> how can i intsall e17 in ubuntu guys
<ahmed1470> hi
<MadAGu> Liboobs-CRITICAL **: Not committing due to inconsistencies in the configuration, this reflects a bug in the application , anyone knows what is this?
<sebsebseb> Fly_: good idea to have both,  and  some apps from ubuntu-desktop like Firefox you will use in xubuntu I expect
<sebsebseb> ahmed1470: hi
<codeuser> hfmls: perhaps this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<sebsebseb> awuja: hummm ok
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<amaurea> Hello. I have a linux programming related question. I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, really, but I'll give it a shot. I want to read another process's (owned by me) memory while it is running. I thought reading from /proc/pid/mem would accomplish that, but it seems I have to stop the process with ptrace before being able to read anything for some stupid reason. is there a way to accomplish what I want?
<Beryllium> has anyone here run Ubuntu inside Parallels for Mac? How well (if at all) does it handle passing files in and out of the VM environment?
<ahmed1470> wach rak sebseb
<sebsebseb> ahmed1470: what?
<codeuser> Beryllium: I haven't used parallels but I can fully recommend VirtualBox (which is free)
<wolter> Oh sebsebseb, I think I just missed the meeting to get a membership!
<wolter> Well, to try,
<amaurea> if this is the wrong place to ask about that, do you know of a more proper place to ask?
<codeuser> Beryllium: It worked great on my mac with about 7 guests
<ahmed1470> h r u sebseb
<awuja> sebsebseb: any idea how to use my XP boot disc to run on Ubuntu and reinstall? Fails with WINE.
<sebsebseb> amaurea: #linux  you can try there
<wolter> ahmed1470, I kill you!
<Lint01> !ot|ahmed1470
<ubottu> ahmed1470: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ahmed1470: I am superman
<amaurea> sebsebseb: ok, thank you :)
<sebsebseb> amaurea: yeah that's a general Linux channel
<ahmed1470> good
<ensay> what directory does modprobe looks at to load modules at boot time?
<ensay> awuja -> your current ubuntu is still running okay right?
<awuja> ensay: indeed it is.
<ensay> awuja -> so what is the issue now?
<Guest79405> tar -xjvf linux4one-1.1.tar.bz2
<ScottG489> codeuser: according to that one link i should have 6GB
<awuja> ensay: i want to install windows but am unable to boot from cd or usb.
<codeuser> ensay: It is either /etc/modprobe.d/ or /etc/modules
<awuja> ensay: dont hate me for wanting to install windows ;)
<Guest79405> cd linux4one-1.1
<sebsebseb> !netboot |  awuja
<ubottu> awuja: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ensay> awuja -> well you can install vmwae server or workstation and run windows there as guest
<sebsebseb> awuja: oh yeah WIndows not Ubuntu
<Guest79405> sudo ./aggiornamento.sh
<ensay> codeuser -> nope, its usually under  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
<awuja> ensay: will this fresh install windows and give me the option to dual boot?
<ensay> awuja -> you will be running linux and windows at same time
<awuja> ensay: i want to run them separately
<ensay> awuja -> picky... they are run in separate enviroment off course
<codeuser> ScottG489: I didn't look at it too fully but, if that is what it says you might try it. Do this: (perhaps backup first) Load your livecd. Open up GParted. remove your swap partition. If needed, scoot your main partition over to fill the void. Resize your main partition to be smaller than it is. Create a new swap. Click apply.
<funkyHat> How can I install the full cli version of vim without installing the gui components?
<codeuser> ScottG489:  come back awhile later and reboot. Try to hibernate again.
<codeuser> funkyHat: Why does space matter that much?
<awuja> ensay: i know. i want two separate partions
<funkyHat> codeuser: vim-full pulls in dbus, esound, gconf and x fonts
<codeuser> funkyHat: oh, i realize the obviousness of that now.
<ensay> awuja   they will be in separate partitions, one is virtual even
<funkyHat> and a whole bunch of other gnome libs
<DIFH-iceroot> funkyHat: sudo apt-get install vim? or what do you mean?
<awuja> ensay: so it will be as if I have installed Ubuntu via Windows and have the option of which OS to use at boot?
<jrib> funkyHat: vim-nox
<awuja> (or vice versa in this case..)
<codeuser> awuja: Do you want to install windows and boot it on its own, or run it inside of windows?
<awuja> codeuser: boot it on its own and have the option to boot Ubuntu if I want to,
<ensay> awuja -> well you can install vmwae server or workstation and run windows there as guest
<funkyHat> jrib: thanks :)
<ensay> what directory does modprobe looks at to load modules at boot time? it can not find my  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/ubuntu/misc/wireless/acx.ko   at boot
<ScottG489> codeuser: well thats sort of what I did before. Before, ubuntus built in hibernate feature worked, but I could barly have any programs open so it defeated the purpose. When I first installed ubuntu on this laptop i only made it work like 1.5GB of swap then just made a swap file. That was ok for general use but i thought i would make a swap file to help me hibernate. Well a little while later i learned that hibernate cant use
<ScottG489> swap files. So I used GParted and removed the swap file and added it to my hard drive space and then made my swap partition 4GB. However, now when i use ubuntu's hibernate it seems to hibernate OK but then boots back up like any normal boot
<codeuser> awuja: (Backup! all partitioning has a chance for error) stick in the ubuntu livecd. then open up the partition editor under system->administration. Then resize your main partition. Create a new "Fat" partition. Then reboot with windows cd. install. The only issue is this destroys your GRUB (thing that starts ubuntu.) You have to reinstall that.
<ScottG489> codeuser: and s2disk goes to a virtual terminal like screen and gets ready to hibernate but then just takes me back to the gui
<codeuser> ScottG489: In my (humble) opinion, hibernation serves little purpose over sleep mode/shut down. Why do you need hibernation specifically?
<awuja> codeuser: partition editor not present. I take it I need to install via synaptics?
<sebsebseb> awuja: sudo apt-get install gparted
<codeuser> awuja: On the livecd, there is a partition editor. You cannot edit the partition while it is in use.
<codeuser> awuja: that is why you must use the livecd
<sebsebseb> awuja: that's for a proper install.  on the live cd it's on it by default
<awuja> I only have a USB cd drive.. does this matter?
<ScottG489> codeuser: Well it can last for extended periods of time. It can also be dangerous to leave your laptop in your backpack while its in suspend mode. And sometimes when i resume from suspend i have random problems
<codeuser> awuja: How did you install ubuntu?
<awuja> codeuser: windows via usb cd drive
<codeuser> awuja: then it doesn't matter.
<ensay> awuja -> your usb does not matter, since you mentioned you can not boot from it
<keres> when you chown something, and it says 'read only filesystem', even with sudo, how do you fix write protection?
<awuja> ok so the best way is to use the partition manager, create a new fat partition and reinstall grub? or to use VM?
<codeuser> ScottG489: I have an Aspire One (Acer). I leave mine in suspend a ton. There is not any danger to suspend, it just uses a small amount of batter over time to maintain the RAM. It does very little different than hibernate.
<ensay> keres -> for cdrom, you are out of luck, you can not write to a cdrom,  other re-mountable FS you can remount rw
<Lint01> keres: you must remount fs as read-write, that's obly way
<equex> anyone knows how to get xrdp working in intrepid ? i am using xubuntu as client. i did the only thing i could find on the issue, ln -s /usr/share/fonts/X11 /usr/share/X11/fonts
<keres> ensay: usb stick, lol.
<equex> but i keep getting a black screen
<ScottG489> codeuser: well the results arent much different but how it works is. suspend is to the RAM and still uses some power. hibernate is to the disk and completely shuts down and doesnt need power at all
<keres> Lint01: Darn.
<whip2> naah, shut it down for good.. thats the way i do it ..
<Nytrix> what is like Download Accelerator for ubuntu?
<rww> Nytrix: If you're using Firefox, the DownThemAll Firefox addon works well.
<termea> can anyone help novice linux user, install ubuntu 8.10 from Persistent USB Flash drive I bought from livecd.org
<ensay> Nytrix -> paying your ISP bunch of dollars so they can upgrade your speed :P
<whip2> thats why theres this "desktop" & "laptop" thingie :I
<codeuser> ScottG489: True. You could try more swap. That seems to be the only viable solution.
<ring0> how do i remove 32bit libraries on a 64bit os, which were added to run an 32bit program?
<codeuser> Nytrix: you could run it with Wine.
<keithclark> Hey everyone!  I have an old Toshiba A10 laptop and the CD ROM is no longer working.  I'd like to install Ubuntu over another Linux distro that is currently on the machine, but it won't boot from a USB due to its age.  Any way to instal over a network connection?
<ensay> termea -> your laptop or desktop supports booting from usb?
<Nytrix> anything other than DownThemAll?
<termea> yes, thank you
<sidewalk> how do i setup a wpa ad-hoc wifi network between two ubuntu machines?
<sidewalk> the network manager doesnt work
<codeuser> keithclark: you could try the tedious task of network booting it.
<xiq> hello, how can i skin the "taskbar" in xubuntu?
<whip2> flashgot
<ensay> keithclark -> i can think of two ways,  debootstrap  and unetbootin
<codeuser> keithclark:  or use an external cd drive
<ScottG489> codeuser: Well there has to be another problem with the laptop not finding the hibernation file in swap when it starts back up. I mean hibernate used to work, just not very well, not it doesnt discover the file on startup
<sidewalk> !ad-hoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc
<ensay> termea -> then all you need to do, is set your bios to boot from usb as priority 1,  plug in your usb dongle and boot..
<ScottG489> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Roxy> Hello! Does anyone have an idea as to how my linux partition could suddenly shift for the worse with linux being the only partition?
<ScottG489> !penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<jotun> Hello everyone
<rampage73> sidewalk, what are you wanting to know about ad-hoc?
<LjL> sidewalk: i don't know about network-manager, but i know how to do it manually from /etc/network/interfaces (except then n-m might interfere with that)
<armence> Hi all, I am having the following problem: I recently installed Ubuntu 8.1 on my Toshiba Satellite M40 and was very pleased until yesterday when the following problem emerged: A few minutes after log on, it freezes (even the mouse won't move) and then reboots.
<LjL> !botabuse | ScottG489
<ubottu> ScottG489: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bazhang> ScottG489, stop that
<armence> Can anyone help?
<ScottG489> lol ok i just wanted to see if it would work :(
<magcius> Has anybody in here seriously gotten Hibernate to work?
<sidewalk> LjL: would like to know how to setup a WPA PSK2 wifi ad-hoc network between two machines, cant get it working with the network manager
<magcius> From reading on the web, it seems like nVidia breaks Hibernate.
<Nytrix> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<termea> ensay, thank you, I do that and I get umenue,exe which ubuntu,but It only loads to the terminal mode
<bazhang> magcius, with intrepid or jaunty
<termea> not any gui
<ensay> armence -> can you reboot again and working okay now?
<keithclark> thanks ensay, codeuser, I'm researching unetbootin now.
<LjL> sidewalk: i can tell you how to do the ad-hoc part, don't remember about using WPA
<awuja> I've got the Partition Editor infront of me and obviously as you said I cannot edit the partition whilst it's in use but how am I going to go about re-installing windows? Sorry to be a pain :\
<magcius> bazhang, I'm on Jaunty right now, but it was broken on Intrepid too.
<ScottG489> codeuser: So what config files does ubuntus hibernate use?
<armence> ensay: No, I'm working from the LiveCD...
<codeuser> ScottG489: idk, when did you install this ubuntu?
<sidewalk> LjL: wep is too weak
<bazhang> magcius, then #ubuntu+1 (as you know)
<ensay> armence -> why not try again to boot from your hd?
<magcius> bazhang, I'm in there.
<ScottG489> codeuser: like 2-3 months ago. I have 8.10
<LjL> sidewalk: well then look up how to do WPA inside /e/n/i. i'm sure there's plenty of articles about that.
<termea> ubunut@ubuntu:`$ is where I am at now on the other computer
<magcius> bazhang, it seems to be a problem in Intrepid as well so I'm asking here.
<armence> ensay: I did about a dozen times
<ensay> termea -> when you boot from the usb dongle, what display you get?
<armence> ensay: Perhaps 50th time is the charm, but I find that unlikely...
<ensay> armence -> but you did not mention what was the result ?
<termea> umenue.exe
<aluno_> oi
<aluno_> tem alguem ai
<ensay> termea -> perhaps type in  startx  to get the X window going
<aluno_> ?
<ensay> !who | termea ->
<mezy> what is the package handler for when something is downloaded with firefox?
<termea> startx   ok, I will give that a try-thanks
<codeuser> ScottG489: Your problem is difficult. I don't anything further on the subject (at least, nothing pops to mind that would be helpful.)
<armence> ensay: No change, it locks up a few minutes after I log on
<ensay> !who | termea
<ubottu> termea: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ScottG489> codeuser: hm, well i guess ill try making it 8 gigs of swap then
<Lint01> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ensay> armence -> how long does it take before it freezes on you?
<codeuser> ScottG489: Ok, hopefully that will fix it.
<armence> ensay: It is variable, but less than 10 minutes. Sometimes, it freezes less than 1 minute after I log on. Usually, 3-4 minutes I would say
<whip2> id put that extra 8GB rathe in porn or something useful.. :I
<ScottG489> codeuser: i wish i knew where ubuntus hibernate config files were...
<ScottG489> whip2: well i need it to hibernate dude :/
<ensay> armence -> well its a good sign that you're at least able to boot with gui.. next question.. are you using wireless?
<whip2> yeah.. mee too >
<armence> ensay: Yes
<tmh__> my /dev/sdb suddenly became /dev/sdd and now when I try to reassemble my RAID5 md device it thinks sdd is a spare and not active. how can I tell it to reassemble so they're both active?
<register> do you think i could install fedora 10 using the ubuntu usb drive installer
<codeuser> register: yes
<ring0> how do i remove 32bit libraries on a 64bit os, which were added to run an 32bit program?
<codeuser> register: but why wouldn't you just VirtualBox the fedora image to test it out. (I feel ubuntu is better)
<ensay> armence -> thats most likely the cause of your freezing.. wireless interrupt never get serviced correctly in ubuntu, my past experience tells me
<rww> ring0: how did you add them, and which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ensay> armence -> it gets confused when switching between ap it attempts to associate.. well perhaps i have an el cheapo wifi card too :P
<armence> ensay: Is there a way to check that? Like a log file which would tell me at what point in time it crashed? Because I was able to go online without difficulty until it crashed...
<ring0> rww: i use ubuntu 8.10 64bit. i added the libraries with getlibs according to the wiki
<codeuser> armence, ensay. How I wish there were an easy way to look for wireless related kernel panics.
<ensay> armence -> nope, nothing, service interrupts never gets logged, but you can try to watch it with...
<codeuser> armence, ensay. I've tried myself, but it doesn't seem to exit.
<codeuser> exist*
<rampage73> can anyone help me with installing this? i am trying to install mtpfs on ubuntu 7.10
<rampage73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127453/
<ensay> you can try to use   watch -c1  /proc/interrupts    something like this
<rampage73> that is what i get when i run make
<rampage73> configure runs fine
<Weez> codeuser, its a gnome app that controls startup services you can toggle gdm on and off i just cant remember what the utility is called
<awuja> Also.. I can't get my Wireless USB device to be recognised either under NetworkManager or Wicd. I have installed the driver. Any ideas?
<codeuser> rampage73: Why are you using 7.10? That is no longer supported by normal standards (I've never even used that!)
<danbhfive> awuja: do you see it under iwconfig?
<calebe> someone ?
<armence> ensay: OK, I'll turn off my wireless card and see what happens... I'm not really optimistic, but then again, slightly more than I was a few minutes ago
<awuja> danbhfive: no
<codeuser> Weez: Oh, maybe you are talking about Sessions (Preferences -> Sessions) or Administration -> Services.
<codeuser> armence: have you tried a different kernel version
<Weez> that may be it
<Weez> thanks
<armence> ensay: Actually, wait a second, that does not seem to explain the fact that I can safely use wireless with the LiveCD
<calebe> it's my first time in this chat
<danbhfive> awuja: then I don't think the driver is installed correctly yet
<codeuser> armence: like at startup
<ensay> armence -> am not saying thats the only cause, look for where you're doing i/o stuff other than networking..
<rww> ring0: packages installed using getlibs should be removable through the package manager, if I'm reading right.
<rampage73> sorry have not had time to get it updated i guess
<jtaji> rampage73: 7.10 is actually supported for at least another month
<armence> codeuser: No
<awuja> danbhfive: it was there once.. and now it's not. ive used windows wireless drivers and used the driver from the cd provided with the device.
<codeuser> rampage73: I would help you, but I joined ubuntu at 8.04.
<rampage73> codeuser, but you are right i should upgrade
<magcius> I like Services because it's a simple app that uses the Unlock metaphor. Why can't more apps use Unlock?
<danbhfive> awuja: are you using ndiswrapper?
<jtaji> rampage73: if you're going to upgrade instead of reinstall, you might want to do it soon
<awuja> danbhfive: yes
<rampage73> codeuser, tell you what i will upgrade (need to anywho) and i will be back
<danbhfive> awuja: does modprobe ndiswrapper get it working?
<rampage73> thanks
<magcius> Furthermore, why can't more apps use the Authenticate dialog that shows up instead of gksu?
<codeuser> rampage73: ok!
<ring0> rww: that could be true since i found them in the package manager. i just wasn't sure if the packages i found were 32bit or needed 64bit versions.
<ensay> holly molly, 123 upgrades for an 8.10 install i have not used for a month..
<MiMiSoSo> what is a tool like system info on linux? i know we can use the cli but i want gui...
<mezy> what is the package handler for when something is downloaded with firefox?
<awuja> danbhfive: no
<codeuser> mezy: gdebi-gtk
<ensay> MiMiSoSo -> look around system->administration
<mezy> codeuser: thanks. im using backtrack and im wondering if there is a version for it
<codeuser> ensay: the updates come quick.. lol
<ring0> rww: would you happen to know how to remove packages i installed using "dpkg --force-architecture"?
<ewook> premature updates?
<ring0> rww: this package i couldn't find in the package manager
<codeuser> mezy: well, Debian package management, gdebi-gtk is the actual app that installs downloaded packages.
<mezy> codeuser: ok, thanks
<MiMiSoSo> ensay: there is no system info there,
<MiMiSoSo> only system monitor
<codeuser> ring0: try sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<awuja> danbhfive: any other suggestions?
<b1n42y> what software can i use for my ipod
<sebsebseb> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ring0> codeuser: i tried it but it says the package isn't installed
<codeuser> awuja: is your wireless not working?
<MiMiSoSo> got it sysinfo on add remove apps
<sebsebseb> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<MiMiSoSo> thanks
<b1n42y> sebastien, thanks
<codeuser> ring0: go to synaptic and check
<danbhfive> awuja: well, is it listed as working with ndiswrapper -l?
<awuja> codeuser: correct
<mezy> codeuser: oh yeah, i also have been wonder if there is a way to have an icon for recently installed apps. for file-roller (i dont know if bt4 has an archiver) i have to use the terminal to use it
<codeuser> awuja: What is type of wireless card is it?
<sebsebseb> blue112: also there's a itunes alternative you can find on http://www.osalt.com and I guess on http://www.linuxeq.com as well
<awuja> codeuser: wireless usb mode linksys
<blue112> Huh
<awuja> netusb : driver installed
<awuja> 	device (1915:2233) present (alternate driver: at76_usb)
<sebsebseb> oh he left already and I send to wrong guy
<codeuser> mezy: do you want to list recently installed apps, or make an icon for them?
<blue112> Héhé
<sebsebseb> blue112: sent to you by mistake since that guy left
<ring0> codeuser: there is a version of the package in synaptic. but it's not installed
<blue112> Np.
<Derander> I have a package.  It is installed correctly.  Aptitude thinks it is half installed.  Can I cancel the installation without removing the package?
<mezy> codeuser: i should do both
<codeuser> ring0: maybe it isn't installed... (anymore)
<register> does anyone know a visual basic client for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> b1n42y: oh you didn't leave, well see above
<ring0> codeuser: it is, i can use it in the terminal
<sebsebseb> register: visual basic oh man LOL
<sebsebseb> register: Visaul Basic sucks,  learn Python :)
<SpyKid> Hi all ... i would like to hear you all what the best Dock for Linux Ubuntu 8.10 is :)
<sebsebseb> SkyKit |  Best
<codeuser> ring0: odd...
<sebsebseb> !Best |  SpyKid
<ubottu> SpyKid: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gearWhore[120]> how do i run an executable in ubuntu
<tmh__> is there a separate RAID help channel?
<sebsebseb> SpyKid:  Cairo Dock is meant to be good
<sebsebseb> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<eseven73> SpyKid:  cairo-dock is pretty nice
<tmh__> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<TheEdge_> anyone know if there is a program like Daemon Tools for ubuntu
<register> where can i get the ubuntu alternate iso i can't find it on the download page
<SpyKid> sebsebseb:  Alright thanks :)
<register> i need it for ltsp
<tmh__> TheEdge_: if you just want to mount the iso so it shows under a directory, you can do that with mount
<SpyKid> eseven73:  ALright thanks ill check it out
<ZykoticK9> TheEdge_, you can mount ISO images natively in linux???
<sebsebseb> TheEdge_: nope don't think so,  but mounting ISO's is not that difficult in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SpyKid> ubottu:  ALright sorry then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codeuser> register:http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<codeuser> register: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<register> thanks i just found it as you told me lol
<sebsebseb> register: what???
<ring0> codeuser: so, i just search for the program directories with find and delete them?
<codeuser> register: lol
<sebsebseb> register: oh nm  seen above
<TheEdge_> thanks all
<MiMiSoSo> whats the command to see for cli to know what ubuntu release i'm using?
<mylisto> I need to make a boot disk for a windows desktop machine that is down at the moment...Is it possible to make a usb boot disk in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<codeuser> ring0: not recommended. Your problem is interesting. Why don't you install the 64-bit version from synaptic over the 32 bit version then uninstall from synaptic.
<sebsebseb> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<m1dn1ght> Bit of a long shot - but does anyone here use the tintin mud client?
<sebsebseb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<register> MiMiSoSo: i believe it lsb_release -a
<register> i was right
<awuja> can anyone offer help with reinstalling windows via PM?
<ring0> codeuser: that sounds like plan. i'll try it
<sebsebseb> awuja: maybe
<codeuser> awuja: PM? Private Message or something else?
<sebsebseb> awuja: you have  the  install CD?
<m1dn1ght> l
<MiMiSoSo> thanks register works well...
<awuja> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> awuja: ok why do you want to re install Windows?
<mylisto> anyone?
<awuja> codeuser: Private Message (PM)
<sebsebseb> mylisto: anyone what?
<Stylee> lshw
<locainex_> ow my face
<register> anyone know the closet ubuntu download server to buffalo. the waterloo is ok but i was wondering if there was one closer
<codeuser> awuja: just do it here. Use another computer for IRC
<Stylee> lshw
<IndyGunFreak> awuja: why would you need help reinstalling windows, besides that, this isn't the channel for that.
<Stylee> opps
<mylisto> trying to make a windows xp boot disk...on a usb flash drive...can I do this via ubuntu sebsebseb:
<codeuser> register: It shouldn't make that big a difference as long as it is on the same continent.
<awuja> indygunfreak: i appreciate that
<sebsebseb> mylisto: maybe, but  there is some way to make  WIndows Live CD's,  but  never tried it,  and uhmmmmm
<IndyGunFreak> awuja: just saying, installing windows is extremely straightforward
<sebsebseb> mylisto: you are best to ask questions like that to the Windows fan boys in #windows
<awuja> codeuser: i cant boot from CD so am stuck as to how else i can go about it?
<mylisto> I need a boot disk...so that I can fix the mbr
<LjL> !nickspam > OHAITHAR    (OHAITHAR, see the private message from ubottu)
<mylisto> need to make the boot disk in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> awuja: can you boot an ubuntu cd ?.. or just your windows cd won't boot
<awuja> indygunfreak: i can't boot any cd
<codeuser> awuja: usb flash or usb cd
<sebsebseb> mylisto: Windows probably does not deserve to go on your computer for real on the hard disk, so how about running it inside Windows in a virtual machine instead?
<IndyGunFreak> awuja: then thats a hardware issue, and again, nothing to do w/ here
<IndyGunFreak> awuja: or your bios isn't set correctly
<awuja> codeuser: my BIOS only boots USB-FDD?
<sebsebseb> mylisto: uh that was meant to say: running it inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<mylisto> sebsebseb: its my gf's machine..she wants windeows
<IndyGunFreak> mylisto: here's what i would do..
<sebsebseb> mylisto: yeah good luck trying to convert your gf to Ubuntu :d    and this is not Windows suppourt so go and ask the Windows fan boys in #windows as I already said
<IndyGunFreak> mylisto: do you have a thumb drive?
<Stylee> I have a weird problem, my onboard ethernet was first detected in ubuntu, then not then again and now not again what could be wrong?
<Nytrix> windows sucks
<codeuser> awuja: a usb cd-drive should be considered a regular cd drive
<mylisto> was going to try a ubuntu live cd...but it ain't working
<mylisto> yes I do indyfunfrea:
<awuja> codeuser: should it be listed in the bios?
<codeuser> Nytrix: agreed, but what does that have to with anything?
<IndyGunFreak> mylisto: hang on a sec.
<mylisto> thanks bro
<Nytrix> operating systems :p
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: as an  OS yes, but sadly  most software that people want to use  works on it, plus since it has the monoplgy (did I spell that right I guess not)  every PC hardware maker suppourts it properly
<codeuser> awuja: If there is no floppy drive, it is 99.9999% chance it boots from cd
<Nytrix> sad isn't?
<awuja> codeuser: the only cd drive showing in my bios is the one that is broken.. not my usb one.
<Nytrix> lol
<b1n42y> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: yep the amount of stuff MS have been able to get away with since they  have most market share, but the times are changing
<codeuser> just arrange the bios to boot everything (minus network) before your hard drive. plug in the external w/cd. turn on computer.
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: Mac OS X is on 10%  market share, and more desktop Linux users and BSD and that, as time goes by
<Stylee> lshw says network Disabled
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: and once alternative OS's have much more of the market, that will make MS make Windows a lot better to.  so it's a win win for both camps
<register> anyone have any files that are like the ones in /home/user/example folder for edubuntu
<me2resh> i went to #windows to see what they are talking about, they are talking about something called "antivirus", has anyone heard this term before here ?
<ScottG489> codeuser: I think I need to patch my kernel or something...
<register> nice me2resh
<ScottG489> codeuser: hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<sebsebseb> me2resh: sure for Linux email servers, to scan for Windows viruses
<IndyGunFreak> mylisto: what i would do, is download unetbootin, install it on the live CD, then donwload hte super grub disk iso, and use it to re-write the windows mbr
<codeuser> sebsebseb: Nytrix: "What is popular isn't always right, what is right isn't always popular." Windows is not justifiable (IMHO). Wine runs >80% of windows apps. The rest run on mac and windows.
<awuja> codeuser: i'll try again
<Nytrix> open source evolves much faster always increasing its speed of development :)
<codeuser> ScottG489: try this. Go to a terminal then type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<mylisto> what indygunfreak:?
<sebsebseb> codeuser: Wine runs 80% of WIndows apps, uh  sure with configuring
<SaintD> whats up
<sebsebseb> codeuser: Wine is not user friendly, but  Codeweavers and Cedega are commercial versions of Wine
<Scunizi> What's "tec" .. water I know :)
<codeuser> sebsebseb: other than games, very few apps i've tried *don't
<codeuser> sebsebseb: *work
<IndyGunFreak> mylisto: type this w/o quotes, i'll talk you trhough it.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ScottG489> codeuser: ok done now what?
<sebsebseb> codeuser: ,but Wine should run most apps that Windows 98 can run
<PKodon> /join#kubuntu
<Nytrix> yeah i own a crossover program :) and game support :)
<codeuser> ScottG489: try it again
<tensei> whats the channel for php help?
<register> the only windows apps i've got wine to run were firefox and recuva
<codeuser> ScottG489: (hibernation)
<sebsebseb> tensei: I guess #php
<codeuser> sebsebseb: it can run way more than that.
<sebsebseb> register: Windows firefox in wine hum
<sebsebseb> codeuser: if the user knows what they are doing yes
<sebsebseb> codeuser: if not no
<codeuser> sebsebseb: I've seen Sins of a Solar Empire running. That is testing almost everything about wine.
<ScottG489> codeuser:
<ScottG489> scott@scott-laptop:/etc/hibernate$ sudo hibernate --dry-run
<ScottG489> hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<codeuser> sebsebseb: little to no config
<Nytrix> WOW works winr wine i hear
<jeeves> what is the package called for the openssh-server in 8.10?
<Nytrix> winr = with
<codeuser> Nytrix: same here
<Nytrix> :)
<sebsebseb> codeuser: it's like the Ubuntu  mods are on vacation loads now?   we are off topic and they are not going on at us about it :D
<codeuser> sebsebseb: lol.
<Nytrix> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Nytrix> :)
<codeuser> sebsebseb: there are no mods right now.
<register> in #windows there literaly talking about how there computers are being slow
<sebsebseb> codeuser: seriously the last 2 weeks when I been  here, I hardly seen them
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nytrix> windows sucks :)
<codeuser> sebsebseb: this is my first day on IRC! lol
<jeeves> what is the package called for the openssh-server in 8.10?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: :)  :d  there you are
<Flannel> jeeves: openssh-server
<Nytrix> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<sebsebseb> codeuser: bazhang is a mod. maybe his client flashes when the word mod is used or something I don't know
<jeeves> Flannel, hey man, long time no chat.  and I tried that.  I get that it dosen't find that package
<codeuser> sebsebseb: I thought the green dot indicated mod?
<magcius> How do I start a dbus service?
 * bruce89 thought the mod this year was good
<Nytrix> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<Flannel> jeeves: pastebin the output for: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy openssh-server  (and howdy, howdy)
<Tniffoc> I need to remove the firefox beta that came with my distro. How can I do this?
<sebsebseb> codeuser: what green dot?
<Flannel> Tniffoc: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Nytrix> magical, type gbus in terminal?
<bazhang> Nytrix, please /msg ubottu
<mezy> i need help
<codeuser> sebsebseb: like the one next to FloodBot3. (XChat)
<Flannel> sebsebseb: You weren't really offtopic, which is why I hadn't said anything.
<ScottG489> codeuser: so yea im pretty sure i need to do some sort of kernel patch
<magcius> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tniffoc> Flannel: ummm.. whatevers' s newer... fiesty or hardy
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ah right yeah, your a mod as well
<Stylee> is possible that my onboard etherned card is called pan0?
<codeuser> ScottG489: do you have any older kernel versions installed?
<jeeves> Flannel, one sec.  I've got to flip over to the other system
<Nytrix> !language | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<register> hardy is newer
<Nytrix> :)
<Tniffoc> register: ty
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: do that to a mod and you maybe get kicked out :D
<bruce89> Tniffoc: alphabetical order
<sebsebseb> oh he did heh
<Flannel> Tniffoc: what does `lsb_release -a` give you?
<Nytrix> :p
<ScottG489> codeuser: no i just think that to use the functionality you need a patch
<register> hardy is a long term realese you should use that
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: I warned that might happen, but it was to late
<TheEdge_> when i try to mount iso file as dvd or cdrom it says that mount point does not exist..
<codeuser> ScottG489: not usually.
<Nytrix> lol i saw it coming befor hand
<Jan|> how do I install ubuntu on the free space left on my disk?
<Flannel> Nytrix: Please remain ontopic.
<TheEdge_> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> Jan|:  how much space?
<Nytrix> yes sir
<Nytrix> :)
<Jan|> sebsebseb 28.72GB
<jeeves> Flannel, I can't get xchat installed on it.  one sec.
<sebsebseb> Jan|: ok so what else on your hard disk?
<ScottG489> codeuser: "man hibernate"
<ScottG489> codeuser: "This script is designed for Software Suspend 2, which is not yet included in the main kernel tree..."
<codeuser> Jan|: stick in the livecd, choose the option that says biggest free space and install.
<Jan|> sebsebseb a logical partition that is after the free space
<TheEdge_> !mount
<Flannel> jeeves: Sounds like a repository issue.  does `sudo apt-get update` give you any errors?
<Nytrix> im download ubuntu 9.04...we'll see how that works out :)
<sebsebseb> Jan|: ok you done that stuff with gparted?
<codeuser> ScottG489: I've hibernated before with an unpatched kernel. Is your system up to date?
<jeeves> Flannel, nope, she updates fine
<Flannel> Nytrix: Jaunty support/questions in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<Nytrix> yes sir, sir
<jeeves> and our policy command comes back with none, none, and version table blank
<Jan|> sebsebseb no just deleted an old windows primary partition
<equex> anyone knows how to get xrdp working in intrepid ? i am using xubuntu/vinagre as client. i did the only thing i could find on the issue, ln -s /usr/share/fonts/X11 /usr/share/X11/fonts and put in dbus-launch gnome-session in startwm.sh... any ideas ?
<sebsebseb> Jan|: ok so what else is on your hard disk?
<tom_eats_lives> Anyone recommend tools for filming Desktop , for youtube?
<equex> i keep getting a black screen, but the connection lives.
<Travis-42> does anyone have any recent experience using an iphone 3g with ubuntu?  I mostly want to know if it would be possible for me to transfer music to it.
<Flannel> !screencast | tom_eats_lives
<ubottu> tom_eats_lives: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ScottG489> codeuser: yes. and i have hibernated as well. but im not sure i was using toxonice
<bruce89> Nytrix: heh
<Jan|> sebsebseb a logical partition
<SpyKid> Hi.. are there someone there have an answer for this.. evertime i try to write " http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu intrepid cairo-dock " in Terminal then it says " bash: deb: command not found "
<sebsebseb> Jan|: no swap space or what not yet?
<Nytrix> tom_eats_lives, check out www.getdeb.net some nice tools there :)
<Flannel> jeeves: Then (if it does give no errors for updates) then that means you're sources are funny.
<tom_eats_lives> Flannel, Thanks have a good evening =)
<sebsebseb> Jan|:  are you on the Live CD?
<Jan|> sebsebseb just 2 logical NTFS partions
<funkyHat> Is there a way I could get a program to check whether a project exists on Launchpad? (for a bazaar helper script I'm writing)
<Jan|> no
<jeeves> Flannel, ok, I'll try swapping the source
<sebsebseb> Jan|: you need to be on the Live CD to install Ubuntu
<tom_eats_lives> Nytrix, thanks
<Jan|> sebsebseb I had 2 OS installed on seperated drives
<Nytrix> tom_ np
<codeuser> ScottG489: try it without tuxonice
<Flannel> jeeves: Just check it to see if you have normal looking sources
<sebsebseb> Jan|: what OS are you using right now?
<codeuser> ScottG489: ?
<Jan|> sebsebseb windows
<SpyKid> Hi.. are there someone there have an answer for this.. everytime i try to write " http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu intrepid cairo-dock " in Terminal then it says " bash: deb: command not found "
<jeeves> Flannel, I'll try to pull from the U of Watterloo
<sebsebseb> Jan|: ok to put Ubuntu on your hard disk,  you must boot the Ubuntu Live CD
<codeuser> SpyKid: Why are you typing that?
<sebsebseb> Jan|: that is to put it on for real using partitions
<ScottG489> codeuser: ugh i dont know....i cant follow all these hibernate tecniques...
<TheEdge_> i was asking for help about mount an iso file.. and someone type !mount  but when i try to use that command i am getting  mount point does not exist
<SpyKid> codeuser:  Why ? cause i need some help :)
<armence> Is there a laptop manufacturer that pre-installs ubuntu (and therefore I assume whose whole system is compatible with ubuntu)
<Jan|> sebsebseb ok so then just do like the other guy said and use biggest free space ?
<codeuser> SpyKid: no, why are you typing that address on the terminal.
<sebsebseb> armence: of course so where are you from?
<sebsebseb> Jan|: pm me
<SpyKid> codeuser:  It says in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<moDumass> hey all, im trying to use proxychains, and tor, on my eeepc, ive got tor working i think like if i turn it on and check my IP its somewhere in kazicstahn, but i cant get proxychains to work for things like skype
<codeuser> ScottG489: lol, maybe you should backup and reinstall. Then you could have a fresh start! (I save off my packages installed list and backup my home folder then reinstall! Always refreshing.)
<moDumass> any ideas>? google is not being my friend on this one
<SpyKid> codeuser:  im trying to install the Cairo Dock, but having major troubles.. :/
<bruce89> just as well
<codeuser> SpyKid: Go to terminal and type this with no quotes. "sudo apt-get install cairo-dock"
<codeuser> SpyKid: that will get you what you want.
<armence> sebsebseb: I am from having a Toshiba and just finding out how wrong I was to ever purchase that piece of crap
<SpyKid> codeuser: alright ill try that
<codeuser> armence: Toshibas... are good? I am pretty sure...
<Nytrix> armence, lol
<moDumass> i think its that i have no "proxies" in my chain
<sebsebseb> armence: ok  USA and Canada only  http://www.system76.com   Europe and what not as well :)  http://www.zareason.com and I think Dell is pretty much global  for Ubuntu computers so http://www.ubuntu.com/dell
<SpyKid> codeuser: Hmm .. it have installed it, but i cant find it in Accessories.
<armence> sodeuser: I just found out my freezing problem is actually a common problem with their laptops which they are quite happy to sell to us without feeling like they should fix it...
<register> i dont really like dell
<armence> sebsebseb: thanks
<dotblank> torify = win
<codeuser> SpyKid: type cairo-dock in the terminal
<armence> codeuser: I called you sodeuser for some reason...
<sebsebseb> armence: what's wrong with the lap top your on now? wireless wont' work or something with Ubuntu?
<jeeves> Flannel, ok, 3 diff repos, and it's still not working
<codeuser> armence: lol
<sebsebseb> armence:  http://www.dell.com/ubuntu I meant to put
<Nytrix> wtf
<Flannel> jeeves: pastebin your sources.list (and the output of the update) and Ill take a look
<Cream> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<linxeh> orang_kampung: I dont want your DCC send...
<jeeves> Flannel, I can't, I'm on my laptop and it's a diff system
<armence> sebsebseb: No. Nothing works... at all. As in like, I log on and 5 minutes later, my mouse freezes, my keyboard freezes and it restarts... It is to put it politely f...ing annoying...
<SpyKid> codeuser: I have done that, but now it says warning :  (cairo-dock-config.c:cairo_dock_get_boolean_key_value:183)
<SpyKid>   Attention : Key file does not have key 'mix applets with launchers'
<SpyKid> warning :  (cairo-dock-config.c:cairo_dock_get_string_key_value:312)
<SpyKid>   Attention : Key file does not have key 'active indicator'
<SpyKid> warning :  (cairo-dock.c:main:599)
<SpyKid>   Attention : No such file or directory
<Flannel> jeeves: You can still pastebin it (the other sys is connected, yes?) and then the URL is relatively short.
<sebsebseb> yeah what's a DCC chat??????
<codeuser> SpyKid: Have you used Gnome Do before/
<codeuser> SpyKid: ?*
<SpyKid> codeuser: I dont think so, whats that ?
<Nytrix> !paste | skykid
<ubottu> skykid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<codeuser> SpyKid: It lets you launch anything with ease. You hit a shortcut then type what you want to run. It is in the repositories. Go to Applications -> Add/Remove. Then install gnome-do.
<sebsebseb> Jan|: not sure what DCC chat was
<sebsebseb> Jan|: why did you start one of those instead of a normal?
<LjL> I'll now remove some people from the channel, these people should follow the instructions they find in the channel they'll join to fix a problem they have with their router.
<LjL> Unaffected users - please ignore the issue
<SpyKid> codeuser: okay i try that, thanks
<Nytrix> lol
<LordFDisk> Is there a list of what router has the bug?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, go LjL go
<SpyKid> codeuser: in Add/Remove i have wrote in the searchbox "Gnome-do, but it cant find anything.
<codeuser> SpyKid: Btw, what version of ubuntu are you using
<killuats> hi all, i've installed ubuntu 8.04, if i apt-get upgrade, it all goes well, does it mean, im already using 8.10?
<bruce89> SpyKid: AFAIK, the package is simply do
<SpyKid> codeuser: im using 8.10 ubuntu
<Jan|> LjL how can you know what router people uses
<codeuser> SpyKid: and in Add/Remove it is GNOME Do
<bruce89> or not
<Jan|> thats bs
<Nytrix> SkyKid, under "Show:" select All available application...
<SpyKid> bruce89:  What do you mean with AFAIK :) ?
<temporarytao> killuats, no, you only upgraded packages with updates
<LjL> Jan|: i said please ignore the issue
<bruce89> As Far As I Know (which was wrong)
<unr3a1> hey all, I have a friend who is having problems installing ubuntu.  he is getting "Error 17" when trying to load the grub bootloader
<codeuser> unr
<Jan|> LjL just wondering how its workin
<killuats> temporarytao, whats the difference between 8.04 and 8.10?
<codeuser> unr3a1: did he install it to an external drive?
<SpyKid> Nytrix:  Ohh thanks !
<killuats> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 via shell?
<codeuser> killuats: what's the diff between xp and vista?
<SpyKid> codeuser:  Yes i have found it , i install it now
<Jan|> rather, why you are kicking them, but whatever
<unr3a1> codeuser: no, this is an internal drive on a laptop
<killuats> codeuser, thanks.
<bruce89> killuats: do-release-upgrade
<Jan|> i guess they were clones?
<killuats> bruce89, ah ok. i'll try that.
<temporarytao> killuats, 8.04 is LTS, 8.10 is not. if you're looking for a more robust system, well supported system > 8.04
<moDumass> hey all, any idea how to use proxychains? i think its that i need a list of proxies.... where would they be in this big wide AO
<datuk> rtre
<codeuser> moDumass: why do you need a proxy chain?
<temporarytao> killuats, if you want something more on the "latest edge" > 8.10 (but that will be moot once jaunty comes out)
<Nytrix> great ubuntu tools found here: www.GetDeb.net
<moDumass> codeuser, because i want to use proxychains
<SpyKid> codeuser:  Now i got that installed, so what should i do now ( and thank you so much cause you are helping me ! )
<bruce89> Nytrix: ich
 * _VIM_ agrees with bruce89
<codeuser> SpyKid: Go to accesories -> gnome do
<codeuser> SpyKid: then a window will appear
<SpyKid> codeuser:  yes im there
<killuats> temporarytao, ah ok, so its better to stay 8.04, just upgrade my packages.
<codeuser> SpyKid: Then at the top right of it you have an arrow
<SpyKid> codeuser:  yes
<codeuser> SpyKid: Click it to go to preferences
<SpyKid> codeuser: ok
<codeuser> SpyKid: There you can configure it like you want, but press windows key and space bar will bring it up
<temporarytao> killuats, depends on what you need, really
<codeuser> SpyKid: Then type in what you want.
<unr3a1> codeuser: so do you have any other information>
<ring0> codeuser: i installed the 64bit over the 32bit version and unistalled it. the program is now gone. thanks for the idea
<moDumass> codeuser, i mean im using tor, and skype, and ide like to skype anonymously, using proxychains, and sudo proxychains skype fails to connect
<temporarytao> killuats, for me, i use 8.04 for my gateway server and 8.10 for my everyday-use laptop
<Nytrix> Skyk, what is it that u want to do?
<killuats> temporarytao, just to make sure, how do i check if im using 8.04 or 8.10?
<Nytrix> SkyK, what is it that u want to do exactly?
<SpyKid> codeuser: Hm ... yes, and what shall i use it for ?
 * bruce89 finds Jaunty stable enough (apart from the rubbish notification debacle)
<bruce89> killuats: lsb_release -a
<Nytrix> debacle?
<codeuser> SpyKid: launching stuff, no need for a dock
<Nytrix> lol@ LjL
<killuats> bruce89, thanks.
<bruce89> Nytrix: see #ubuntu+1
<SpyKid> codeuser: ohh okay, thanks for your help
<BigMike> how can I get skype and firefox to stop auto starting
<codeuser> SpyKid: I haven't used cairo in a long time, so i don't remember it.
<Nytrix> way to go LJL
<bruce89> auto-starting?
<temporarytao> killuats, simplest method: go to System > About Ubuntu
<_VIM_> BigMike: are they listed in System > preferences > Sessions?
<bruce89> or gnome-system-monitor
<codeuser> unr3a1: maybe this would help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<bruce89> codeuser: cairo is something completely different
<killuats> when's the next release of ubuntu?
<codeuser> bruce89: I know very well that. But, the idea came from Docky (if you bother to upgrade gnome do). But, gnome-do is very useful.
<_VIM_> next month
<temporarytao> killuats, april 20+
<Dreamglider> usually in april
<codeuser> killuats: in 47 days.
<temporarytao> ...i think
<bruce89> codeuser: I'm a pedant
<BigMike> they start up every time I start up ubuntu - no they are not and they arnt in the start up folder I had some damage I had to remount my ntfs drives
<killuats> wah!!! great
<temporarytao> codeuser, awesome accuracy
<register> test
<daftykins> is it normal for Xorg to take 30-45% of a core on a quad-core PC, when running nvidia -177 drivers and compiz?
<BigMike> oh is there a startup folder?
<temporarytao> best to do a fresh install than an upgrade, by the way
<temporarytao> ...based on my experience
 * bruce89 doesn't understand docks or gnome-do
<Iceman_B^Ltop> how do I make the mv, cp and rm commands always use the -v switch by default ?
<Dreamglider> is the next one 9.04 ?
<_VIM_> yes
<Dreamglider> Ok
<daftykins> yeah anyone that's worth their salt in computing knows "upgrade" == bad word
<bruce89> !alias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<codeuser> temporarytao: lol, np.
<codeuser> daftykins: not really... ubuntu upgrades work well.
<Jan|> daftykins why don't you upgrade
<JesperHansen> I am looking for the debugging symbols for firefox3 in ubuntu 8.10 (the package firefox-dbg), but it doesn't exist. Taking it from this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20(using%20gdb)
<Jan|> daftykins you should upgrade
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> no thanks.
<daftykins> upgrades are baaaad.
<BigMike> VIM is there some startup folder config I can edit
<Q751> where can  g for some very quck off topic tech help?
<Q751> I go*
 * Loco_aullador se va a ver a Bruce Springsteen el 30 de julio a Benidorm
<bruce89> only if you have a load of non-official packages which are made badly
 * Loco_aullador se va a ver a Bruce Springsteen el 30 de julio a Benidorm
<bruce89> getdeb spings to mind
<Nytrix> Q751, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Q751: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Q751> thanks gys
<Nytrix> :)
<Q751> sorry bout my missed keys. My keyboard's messed up
<bruce89> no law against that
<bruce89> yet
<codeuser> Loco_aullador: Nadie habla eso lingua aqui.
<Nytrix> Q751, np
<temporarytao> BigMike, you might want to try System > Preferences > Sessions
<daftykins> is it normal for Xorg to take 30-45% of a core on a quad-core PC, when running nvidia -177 drivers and compiz?
<_VIM_> BigMike: I think there's a few of them /home/BigMike/.config maybe, also some under .gnome and .kde folders and several others
<BigMike> yes I didt temporarytao nothing there my system had some damage as fsck informed me
<temporarytao> BigMike, if you didn't specifically set your apps to autostart, then you might have "automatically remember...." checked
<codeuser> daftykins: i don't think so.
<daftykins> mmm neither do i.
<codeuser> daftykins: you could upgrade... lol
<daftykins> shush :P
<BigMike> i have unchecked save sessions is that something diff?
<codeuser> daftykins: lol
<kindofabuzz> !jaunty > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<datuk> hello all....
<datuk> i'm student from indonesia..
<codeuser> hello
<sebsebseb> hi
<Jan|> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<datuk> now i use ubuntu..
<theriel> hi all :)  i was wondering if there's any way to control which letters are matched together in word wrap?
<sebsebseb> ok
<BigMike> no I unchecked that also temporarytao
<sebsebseb> datuk: ok and?
<kindofabuzz> how can i disable the check for a hibernate/standby image in swap at bootup?
<datuk> but i can't operation terminal well..
<codeuser> theriel: don't think so.
<sebsebseb> datuk: oh right ok
<theriel> fuck.  everything i type in keeps breaking words at awkward spots
<codeuser> datuk: ok, so what can we help you with?
<theriel> i can put in a forced linbreak before the word but that's a temporary work around
<BigMike> is there some config file I can look at or edit temporarytao
<datuk> can you tell me or give me tutorial console (terminal) ?
<BigMike> ok thanks VIM I see that now
<prince_jammys> !shell > datuk
<ubottu> datuk, please see my private message
<theriel> in khoisan languaes, they have four letters which are non-standard latin letters.. ! | ǁ and ǂ
<rapchee> hi
<codeuser> datuk: there isn't much to explain. You type a command, it runs it.
<theriel> if i type a word |ka and it's at the end of a line, it breaks the word as | and ka
<sebsebseb> rapchee: hi
<temporarytao> BigMike, you might want to check your cron folders. sorry but i'm not very well-versed with cron
<theriel> i want it to not do that
<kindofabuzz> datuk, http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
<Until_It_Sleeps> I iz free from the dcc exploit!
<BigMike> chron ok under /home/mike I guess?
<codeuser> theriel: Is your system localized to a khosian language?
<Guest40018> Hi are there someone there have some time to help me, im having trouble with get Cairo-dock to work
<codeuser> Until_It_Sleeps: Hip Hip Hooray!
<theriel> there are no localizations for khoisan languages
<temporarytao> BigMike, i'm not sure. best to do "locate cron" and then figure things out from there...:)
<codeuser> thereil: really?
<_VIM_> Guest40018: what's the error message or whatnot?
<codeuser> theriel: really? I thought there were for most languages...
<rapchee> i have a kinda outdated problem: i try to upgrade a feisty machine to gutsy, but the upgrade manager says it had an 'unresolvable problem while calculating the upgrade'
<rapchee> i think its because no repos have feisty anymore
<Iceman_B^Ltop> hey people, how do I make the mv, cp and rm commands always use the -v switch by default ?
<proq> can someone point me to a (recent) partitioning howto for OS X and Ubuntu?  or tell me whether I just do the traditional approach of making one 800KB bootloader, one 4GB Swap, one ubuntu and one OS X partition?
<sebsebseb> rapchee: I would suggest clean installing, because you got to upgrade like this:   fesity to next one,  and then that one to the next one,
<theriel> yeah.  nama is the only official language, the rest of them are minority languages.  and i don't see nama having any localization.
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Thanks to for giving you time to help.. but it comes up with something like this " warning :  (cairo-dock-application-factory.c:cairo_dock_create_surface_from_xpixmap:123)
<Guest40018>   This pixmap is undefined. It can happen for exemple for a window that is in a minimized state when the dock is launching.
<Guest40018> new backing pixmap (bis) : 134217734
<Guest40018> window pixmap : 1230x600
<Guest40018> window pixmap : 1230x600
<FloodBot3> Guest40018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KenBW22> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24778 <-- is there anything wrong with that?
<codeuser> Iceman_B^Ltop: edit your .profile file in your home directory.
<codeuser> Iceman_B^Ltop: in the section dealing with aliases
<sebsebseb> rapchee: Gutsy I think is no longer suppourted as well
<rapchee> sebsebseb: unfortunately i cannot do that because i  have a special system set up and it would be pretty difficult to set it up again
<codeuser> Iceman_B^Ltop: add a line alias mv="mv -v"
<theriel> codeuser, any thoughts?
<rapchee> aw shite XI
<tom_eats_lives> need help debugging random xorg crashes , here /var/Log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/m62b19835
<moDumass> !proxychains
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxychains
<Iceman_B^Ltop> ah, thanks codeuser, I'll try that
<sebsebseb> rapchee: what kind of special system?
<theriel> on controlling word wraps
<KenBW22> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=24778 <-- is there anything wrong with that crontab?
<codeuser> theriel: Not really...
<theriel> damn.  that's the answer i've gotten from everyone.
<theriel> i've posted in a few forums with no responses, either.
<codeuser> theriel: I speak english and spanish and live in the united states. I don't know enough about your region to help.
<rapchee> sebsebseb: a raster image processing-imagesetting system
<theriel> i'm american, code.  but i'm a linguist.. i type khoisan languages
<_VIM_> Guest40018: hmm there's a few switches you could try, -g being the one I use, so type cairo-dock -g   in a terminal, but other than that I've never seen that error, maybe someone created a bug report for it already
<codeuser> theriel: then you hopefully understand why I am unable to help you! lol.
<theriel> all i really need to do is somehow add ! | ǁ and ǂ as recognized letters
<scatterp> ps3 ubuntu 8.10 how do i start sshd ?
<Guest40018> _VIM_: i have you seen that error before ?
<theriel> so that they don't split the words
<_VIM_> Guest40018: nope
<dess> hellop
<rapchee> sebsebseb: i tried upgrading with alternate cd, i thought it would work XI
<SimplySeth> how do I get apt-get -f install to stop tryin to make an initrd image ?
<tom_eats_lives> need help debugging random xorg crashes , here /var/Log/Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/m62b19835
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Alright thnaks , ill try that.
<proq> to simplify my question, do I need to create a 800KB bootloader partition for a dual-boot os x and ubuntu 8.10 system, like you used to with older versions of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> rapchee: no you can't upgrade with a CD like that
<_VIM_> Guest40018: try that or maybe the forums too http://ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> rapchee: just upgrade your install as normal
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<theriel> code: where would you suggest i ask?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> codeuser: I see no section dealing with "aliases" in my .profile
<theriel> OO forum, OO channel, and here have given me no luck so far.
<Iceman_B^Ltop> it does refer to 2 other files hoewver
<codeuser> theriel: try making a post on the ubuntu forums.
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Okay, but thanks for your help anyway !
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives, looks like you have intel gfx but are running vesa driver
<Iceman_B^Ltop> says here:  This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login exists
<codeuser> Iceman_B^Ltop: sorry.
<codeuser> Iceman_B^Ltop: your .bashrc
<ghang> hi everyone, i bought a UMPC call Wibrain I1, and i try to install ubuntu on it with wubi.exe, but fail , when after install and restart the computer into DOS mode , it directly computer poweroff , why ? is the factory setting not allow user to use DOS mode or the ATOM processor cannot install Unbuntu with this way ?
<prince_jammys> Iceman_B^Ltop: put aliases in your .bashrc
<Iceman_B^Ltop> oh, right
<rapchee> sebsebseb:  ...  or by using the alternate install CDs of the upgrade version...
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, how i remove vesa and install intel gfx
<sebsebseb> ghang: ok wubi is  not that good a way to insatll  Ubuntu, and it seems you have some computer issues
<sebsebseb> ghang: have you tried a Ubuntu Live CD on there?
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives, what ubuntu are you running?
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, 8.10
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives, so after install it crashes X frequently with just default install?
<sebsebseb> ghang: is that a old computer you bought?  and DOS mode????????   do you mean recovery mode in Windows?
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Hey again, when i wrote what you said in terminal, it said this " Attention : Cairo-Dock was not compiled with glit "
<Iceman_B^Ltop> where do I insert it? just anywhere in the file, as long as its uncommented?
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Still not making any sence :/ ?
<kindofabuzz> i have two machines on the network i want to ssh into remotely. is it possilbe to ssh into one and then from that one ssh into the other?
<KenBW22> ./crontab: line 2: */1: No such file or directory <-- what's wrong?
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, not sure sorry
<kindofabuzz> well yeah i guess it is, dumb question
<unr3a1> codeuser: here is his menu.lst:  http://rafb.net/p/FHrCpC31.html
<sebsebseb> kindofabuzz: I guess so or you can do something similar
<ghang> sebsebseb , hi , no , i bought a very cute UMPC , is a very very mini computer , palm computer , and didnt have cdrom/dvdrom
<sebsebseb> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> KenBW22: erm, what are you doing?
<sebsebseb> ghang: which OS is on it?
<ghang> UMPC with a full windows XP
<sebsebseb> ghang: ok a netbook?
<KenBW22> jrib: trying to make a crontab
<jrib> KenBW22: you ran "./crontab"?
<KenBW22> jrib: yea
<kindofabuzz> sebastien, reason being, i don't want to port forward to both maines. so i figure i can just ssh into one then into the other from that session
<unr3a1> codeuser: do you see anything wrong with his menu.lst?
<ghang> oh... similar ,since it was also using atom processor
<jrib> KenBW22: why?
<codeuser> let me look
<KenBW22> jrib: i have a file crontab in ~/
<jrib> KenBW22: you want just "crontab"
<ghang> sebsebseb:  oh... similar ,since it was also using atom processor
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, Its been a long time it been doing it , never happened in 8.04
<sebsebseb> ghang: you went into DOS mode and the computer turns off???????
<jrib> KenBW22: sorry.  "crontab -e"
<bruce89> crontab -e
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives, did you install fresh or upgrade then?
<BigMike> hi VIM I found a session /mike./gnome2/session file with RestartCommand=firefox
<sebsebseb> ghang: how much  RAM?   1GB?
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, yes fully updated
<sebsebseb> ghang: and the computer shoudn't just turn off ever, unless bad hardware
<KenBW22> jrib: i'm following the instructions here: http://b.pengdeng.com/2008/12/simple-remote-control-with-dropbox.html
<_VIM_> Guest40018: what version of ubuntu are you running? I think 8.04 had issues with that, and seems fixed in 8.10
<eseven73> has anyone had the issue of remote desktop works in 8.10 but VNC just keeps disconnecting? every few seconds?
<BigMike> do I delete that VIM or edit?
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, sorry misunderstood , i isntalled fresh
<KenBW22> jrib: says to create a file crontab
<codeuser> unr3a1: no, i don't. Why doesn't he reinstall. It would be a semi pain free solution for this I think.
<unr3a1> codeuser: he has reinstalled
<ghang> sebsebseb: never ~ even i install a Ghost it was also unable to run in DOS mode, i only can use the GHOST under windows, yes is RAM 1GB , thats why i think it was the factory set something to denine user to get into DOS mode
<sebsebseb> eseven73: VNC should be tunneled over SSH,  or it's insecure.
<unr3a1> codeuser:  it does the same thing over and over
<codeuser> unr3a1: Um. Did you look at the link I gave you?
<eseven73> it is tunneled
<eseven73> i failed to mention that sorry
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives,  you could try forcing the intel driver by adding a few lines to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i can't guarantee it'll work, can you pastebin the current content of that file?
<jrib> KenBW22: doesn't say "./crontab" anywhere
<_VIM_> BigMike: i'd makea backup of that first, but i dont see the harm in that really
<sebsebseb> ghang: ok  you got some problems with your lap top.  it's hardware or windows issues.   that would be why wubi didn't work either.  if you can get those issues sorted out try a Ubuntu Live CD after md5suming it and install from that
<BigMike> ok try
<BigMike> ty
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<codeuser> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> ghang: Go to #windows  for help with  that
<ghang> ok , thanks sebsebseb :D huhu
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Im running 8.10
<ghang> i will try live cd
<sebsebseb> ghang: no good putting Ubuntu on,  unless  you know the hardware is fine, and that Windows works good to
<KenBW22> jrib: "then run crontab ~/.local/etc/crontab", although my fole is in ~/ rather than ~/.local/etc
<unr3a1> codeuser: I did, but thats not what his issue is
<jrib> KenBW22: sure, still no "./crontab" there
<sebsebseb> ghang: you told me the computer just turned itself off?
<_VIM_> Guest40018: ok what version on cairo do you have?
<ghang> yeah
<KenBW22> jrib: well ~/crontab gives me the same result
<sebsebseb> ghang: a computer should never just turn itself off
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/m3236f297 Xorg.cond
<unr3a1> codeuser:  I think what the problem is that he was originally trying to install and run ubuntu without installing grub to the MBR.  so he was trying the alternatives over and over again
<sebsebseb> ghang: that could mean your hardware is bad
<sebsebseb> ghang: or it was just Windows being stupid
<ghang> i will try to find out is it posible to get into DOS mode first
<jrib> KenBW22: you aren't supposed to just run "~/crontab~"... read what it says
<sebsebseb> ghang: yep ok well not here for that one, but yes #windows
<codeuser> unr3a1: he needs grub, definitely.
<unr3a1> codeuser: I personally think he fubarred his MBR, and it needs either windows to fix it first, or he needs to reformat first
<subinacls> wondering if anyone has set up fwknop before ?
<sebsebseb> ghang: and there's  #hardware
<ghang> O_O ok
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  Im not sure :/
<unr3a1> codeuser: thats my personal opinion, but I was just wanting to make sure that there was nothing wrong with the menu.lst file.
<ghang> sebsebseb: thank bro
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives, ok are you comfortable logging in at tty1 to replace this file if this goes wrong? ^_^
<codeuser> unr3a1: he could use the partition editor on the livecd to destroy all data on the hard drive and put a new mbr on it.
<KenBW22> jrib: oh, running that file is to create the file?
<KenBW22> jrib: command*
<_VIM_> Guest40018: apt-cache policy cairo-dock
<_VIM_> Pastebin it Guest40018
<_VIM_> !pastebin | Guest40018
<ubottu> Guest40018: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> KenBW22: yes
<sebsebseb> ghang: then later on when you download an Ubuntu ISO,  you sould md5sum it before burning to a CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives, ok cool, make a backup to xorg.conf.old and then try this http://pastebin.com/d46321515
<Guest40018> _VIM_:  What ? what is that ?
<unr3a1> codeuser: yea... also, the other thing is that in order to get the menu.lst file, I obviously booted into the livecd to pull the file.  the really weird thing is thought that his video is all fubarred
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives,  you can see i've added a line in the "Device" section
<subinacls> fwknop SPA portknocking, anyone ever use this application
<rapchee> sebsebseb: ooh goodie i've found the old-releases repo thanks for the head up
<_VIM_> Guest40018: type this in a terminal apt-cache policy cairo-dock   copy that to paste.ubuntu.com and gimmie the URL
<codeuser> unr3a1: is this an old laptop/desktop?
<sebsebseb> rapchee: old releases repo,   releases.ubuntu.com ?????
<SonofC4> hey where do i install a new font to?
<bruce89> ~/.fonts
<sebsebseb> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<unr3a1> codeuser: there is no way for me to describe it except that the wallpaper alternates between white and black, and pieces of the menu go missing when you hover over them sometimes.
<abode12> hi all
<llllll> can not  add files to "*/usr/share/games/fretsonfir/data/songs"  it says im not the owner how can i change files inside of the share folder
<abode12> someone talks english here ?
<rapchee> sebsebseb: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<unr3a1> codeuser: yea, its a dell inspiron 9300
<rapchee> lol no
<sebsebseb> abode12: no none of us talk English here
<KenBW22> jrib: oh, thanks anyway
<keithclark> I tried unetbootin to install a new o/s on a laptop and it did not work out so smooth!  I get root(hd14,19) Error 12:Invalid Device Requested
<Guest40018> _VIM_: 2 sec
<abode12> hmm
<sebsebseb> abode12: we are all talking Chinese and some how you can understand us
<abode12> u guys play unholylordseo ?
<bruce89> does Scottish count?
<rapchee> XD
<codeuser> unr3a1: Have you tried Xubuntu/Debian/OpenSUSE to see if those work on it? This laptop seems beyond repair.
<_VIM_> Guest40018: or easier, if its' lower than version 2, you need to get the new one me thinks
<codeuser> unr3a1: for normal ubuntu that is..
<sebsebseb> abode12: pm'ng me asking if people play some game, will make me assume your about 15 years of age
<_VIM_> you're*
<rapchee> sebsebseb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<unr3a1> codeuser:  no I havent.  and I dont think he has either... I bet his HDD is fubarred... the thing is that he had originally windows vista and xp dualbooted and had windows bootloader on the mbr
<bruce89> _VIM_: thanks for pre-empting me
<codeuser> sebsebseb: I'm 16, got a problem with young people? lol.
<sebsebseb> rapchee: yep, but Gutsy is no longer suppourted to or nearly not suppourted, but Gutsy was nice yeah
<Guest40018> _VIM_: Alright .. but 2 sec i went in in Package manager and i found some files there werent installed , so im just gonna try to install those :)
<unr3a1> codeuser:  I wanna say that he altered his partitions using partition magic or something.... I think his HDD is fubar
<sebsebseb> codeuser: no, but it's the really young ones that would do what he was doing.  I am 21 by the way
<codeuser> unr3a1: yeah, well... idk.
<SonofC4> thnxs Bruce89
<_VIM_> Guest40018: take your time, I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.
<rww> rapchee, sebsebseb: Gutsy is still supported. It EOLs in April.
<codeuser> sebsebseb: ah.
<abode12> riiiigh
<abode12> t
<Guest40018> _VIM_: Good :) !
<sebsebseb> abode12: I do not appreciate  reciving swearing in pm either.  and normalely I really don't cre if people pm me however,  something to think about ask people  before pming them
<sebsebseb> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<codeuser> unr3a1: try using the partition editor to make a new MBR before you totally throw the laptop down the drain.
<unr3a1> codeuser: well, thank you for all the info... I much appreciate it.  I will just tell him that he should try formatting the whole disk and seeing if that works
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins, ok done restart x ?
<codeuser> unr3a1: ok.
<bruce89> perhaps a ban would be in order?
<_VIM_> ban for what? hah? what did I miss?
<keithclark> Anywhere else I can go for unetbootin help?
<daftykins> tom_eats_lives,  yep
<bruce89> the PM swearer
<register> anyone know how to get on the ubuntu team
<killuats> hi guys,
<actionshrimp> hey - the first user on my system creates files with ownership username:users, but all otehr users create files username:username. How can I change the first user to do the same? I've created a username group for the first user and added him to it, but creating/copying files still have 'users' group ownership
<LjL> bruce89: what's going on?
<unr3a1> codeuser: thank you again for all the help
<sebsebseb> codeuser:  what a knob that guy, you will see what I mean if I pm  you his pm's
<codeuser> sebsebseb: no need! lol, i believe you.
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I could do with a laugh
<red_star_> can i have help now?
<Until_It_Sleeps> what now?
<killuats> im using 8.04, currently theres a volume controle on my taskbar, but when i play my mp3 or movie, i doesn't produce any sound. how do i fix this?
<codeuser> red_star_: with what
<Stylee> anyone here has fake raid0?
<codeuser> killuats: You upgraded?!?!? awesome!
<red_star_> with my installation cd
<killuats> codeuser, yup. :)
<codeuser> killuats: double click it. make sure pcm is up.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  red_star
<ubottu> red_star: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<red_star_> i dloaded it long ago, but it appears that i can install it only if theres only 1 partition on my hdd
<Until_It_Sleeps> Who is this "Pm swearer?"
<red_star_> its 8.10
<actionshrimp> any ideas anyone?
<sebsebseb> Until_It_Sleeps: a guy that just left
<killuats> codeuser, its up. but still no sound.
<unr3a1> red_star_: question... what happens if you try to dual or triple boot between other OSes?
<bruce89> Until_It_Sleeps: told people to go to some game, then swore at them for not
<peng__> hello
<codeuser> killuats: and the master and front are up ass wel
<red_star_> if there are other partitions, containing boot files (ms windows) it doesnt manage to install ubuntu
<codeuser> as*
<unr3a1> red_star_:  if you have tried
<codeuser> killuats: as well*
<red_star_> theres no problem with boot managers/grub
<red_star_> but with the installation progres
<unr3a1> red_star_:  lol... ok... just making sure
<killuats> codeuser, yes, its up also
<sebsebseb> Until_It_Sleeps: see my PM
<codeuser> killuats: what kind of laptop/desktop do you have
<red_star_> when i task partitions and formatting it starts with the task: Creating ext3 file system on partition xyz", and that operation never completes
<killuats> codeuser, its a ecs laptop, before i upgraded, its working fine.
<actionshrimp> how can I change a user's "Main group" from the command line?
<codeuser> killuats: did you apply any patches to get sound working (when you installed the old ubuntu)
<prince_jammys> actionshrimp: man usermod
<red_star_> however if i use the entire disk as a single partition theres no problems and it installs properly
<killuats> codeuser, cant remember. how do i check the name of my sound card?
<actionshrimp> prince_jammys: I'm a bit wary of the usermod command, last time I used it to add myself to a group I accidently removed myself from the admin group
<red_star_> how about now?
<red_star_> :)
<codeuser> killuats: it should be in lspci somewhere (run lspci in a terminal)
<eseven73> Ok Remote Desktop works (the one that ubuntu has) AND Freenx's, but VNC (Tunneled) keeps getting disconnected every 3 or so seconds, any ideas (Ubuntu 8.10 on both boxes)
<killuats> codeuser, k, i'll check.
<red_star_> ...
<keithclark> Anyone with unetbootin experience here?
<bruce89> !repeat | red_star_
<ubottu> red_star_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Guest40018> _VIM_: im trying to install another version, :)
<killuats> codeuser, its an ac'97 soundcard. how do i
<killuats> \
<killuats> codeuser, its an ac'97 soundcard. how do i check if its installed correctly?
<codeuser> killuats: looking, hold a moment.
<_VIM_> Guest40018: ok, yeah try to get version 2, its on the !PPA site
<_VIM_> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<killuats> codeuser, thanks
<prince_jammys> actionshrimp: sounds like you're in a bind ... usermod -g probably does what you want
<actionshrimp> prince_jammys: yeah I gritted my teeth and went for it and it worked, thanks a lot. I think i used -G last time which is a bit more dangerous
<codeuser> killuats: is there a physical button/wheel for controlling sound?
<Guest40018> _VIM_: Alright :)
<red_star_> when i task partitions and formatting it starts with the task: Creating ext3 file system on partition xyz", and that operation never completes
<killuats> codeuser, theres one
<codeuser> killuats: is it up/on?
<killuats> codeuser, yes, its up and on.
<AAA28> hi can anyone tell me the best program for rapidshare for ubuntu like autodownloader so that way i can dowload multiple files at ones
<codeuser> killuats: what kind of ECS laptop?
<bruce89> AAA28: rather pointless, browsers can do that anyway
<Stylee> I have a problem.... dmraid recognises my fakeraid0 as it should.... but then ubiquity show it as half of it (or as a size of a single disk)
<killuats> codeuser, ecs w622
<AAA28> how bruce89?
<Guest40018> _VIM_: How do i install it ? its a "tar.bz2"  file
<NeoTubNinja> red_star_: have you tried re-downloading the ISO from the ubuntu site and burning it to another CD?
<yesyes> i've got quite a few linux-images in the local or obsolete section of synaptic. reckon i can remove them without that ruining my system?
<rww> yesyes: you should be fine removing all of them except the latest one (highest version) and the one you're running (check in uname -a).
<BigMike> thanks VIM et al  that worked
<yesyes> 613mb worth of images and modules, to be exact.
<codeuser> killuats: there seems to be no such laptop!! Sound usually isn't a problem. Open up the sound controller and make sure it is selecting ALSA
<red_star_> neotubninja, no, but i checked cd for errors on startup boot screen and it reported no errors, however i managed to install it on a single partition using the entire disk
<AAA28> bruce89 can i do it so that way i don't have to wait for like 15 minutes
<yesyes> rww, thanks.
<bruce89> you can't make your connection any faster
<_VIM_> Guest40018: if you got it from the ppa site it shouldn't be a tar.bz2, tar jxvf <filename.tar.bz2>
<yesyes> and the headers?
<rww> yesyes: yeah. same thing for the headers, restricted modules, etc.
<killuats> codeuser, yes, this laptop seems not visible on google... :(
<nellmathew> anyone know of any alternatives to PCSX2 (PS2 emulator) for ubuntu?
<Philo06> For some reason su is not accepting my password, is there a way to change it?
<Guest40018> _VIM_: There was some guy in a foorum there wrote if i used AMD 64 then it would be that version i should use, so i just downloaded that..
<subinacls> anyone good with lilo
<_VIM_> BigMike: glad you got it working, you're welcome
<LjL> !root | Philo06
<ubottu> Philo06: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lgc> How can I download the source code of an app?
<BigMike> :)
<tritium> lgc: apt-get source <packagename>
<LjL> igc: apt-get source packagename
 * yesyes regains 500mb of space
<Dracie> hello world
<bruce89> but that'll likely be an old version
<Philo06> Haha, damn.
<Philo06> Thanks.
<subinacls> <~~ trying to get ubuntu back as option to boot after bt4b installation
<rww> Philo06: su is asking for the root/administrator password, which doesn't exist because the root account is disabled by default. Use sudo, which asks for your password, instead.
<sebsebseb> Dracie: hello
<lgc> tritium, thanks. And where does it end up in?
<bruce89> find out the upstream website, and have a look
<tritium> lgc: your current workding directory
<codeuser> killuats: over here with U.S. Eastern Time it is basically bed time. Ask around here or on the forums. I am going to bed soon I think.
<Philo06> Okay, thanks
<tritium> working, even
<lgc> tritium, wonderful, thanks.
<_VIM_> Guest40018: hmmm well you're on you're own with that one then if you have to compile it, i don't DO compiling, else i'd be on Gentoo ;)
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins,  ok rebooted no problems
<killuats> codeuser, thanks man, i really appreciate your help. :)
<NeoTubNinja> red_star_: can't say I've ever had that happen. My last 3 installations involved 2 or more partitions :(
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, for some reason whenever i click to fire in a first person shooter it gives me rather significant (0.5+ seconds) lag before firing
<codeuser> killuats: no problem
<Guest40018> _VIM_: Well .. okay .. whats the name of their website ?
<subinacls> why couldnt bt4b use grub :(
<Mr_Giraffe> this has happened for warsow and urban terror--what gives?
<rww> yesyes: You can also do "sudo apt-get autoclean" on the command-line to get back some more space. It'll delete the download files for old packages that aren't needed any more (not the installed files themselves, just the installers). "sudo apt-get clean" will delete all downloaded installers.
<_VIM_> !ppa > Guest40018
<daftykins> cool tom_eats_lives , see if it works any better
<ubottu> Guest40018, please see my private message
<tom_eats_lives> daftykins,  Looks fine , thanks for your help have nice evening / morning
<daftykins> no problem, you too :)
<Mailas> whats some fun things i can do on my new kubuntu i just installed?
<Dracie> hi i'm setting up ubuntu 8.10 and gnome-power-manager becomes unresponsive and so does they brightness keys when i change from batter to power to battery
<niedzwiedz> para usar o awn precisa ter o compiz ativado?
<sebsebseb> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sebsebseb> !battery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery
<_VIM_> Mailas: learn the many hundreds of menus that it has, heh
<tensei> i want to make a batch file that opens up 9 files with gedit that I open.. I want to make it executable i think.. i just want to click or run something and have all the files open in one gedit as tabs
<rww> !msgthebot > sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<tensei> can anyone help
<yesyes> rww, yeah i normally cd into /var/cache/apt/archives and delete what's there. autoclean sometimes misses packages i've found
<sebsebseb> rww: whatever
<rww> yesyes: sudo apt-get clean should pick up all of them.
<NeoTubNinja> Mailas: first thing I always do is change the look
<tritium> sebsebseb: his point is valid
<sebsebseb> tritium: blah de blah,  I know hence the whatever
<Until_It_Sleeps> Alright, how do I reinstall GRUB?
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<subinacls> looking for some help with lilo
<sebsebseb> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<subinacls> trying to get my ubuntu partition back as a boot option
<subinacls> would love grub
<subinacls> i know ubuntu uses it as its bootloaded
<subinacls> however bt4b overwrot it
<subinacls> and now im in lilo
<pups> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebsebseb> bt4b??????
<pups> !porta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porta
<bruce89> probably best to reinstall grub
<pups> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> what's bt4b?
<subinacls> its nothing
<rww> !msgthebot > pups
<ubottu> pups, please see my private message
<tritium> subinacls: bt4b?  What is that?  Bed time for Barney?
<subinacls> backtrack 4 beat
<subinacls> beta(*)
<tensei> can anyone help me make a batch file
<Guest40018> _VIM_: i have just deleted almost everything i could find in Package manager with the name Cairo .. but there were some files there shouldnt been deleted .. are there some way to restore those ?
<Cycom> is there any advantage to a full ubuntu install rather than using WUBI?
<kad`> hi there shy on my eth0 look like this : Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<MacAnthony> tensei: like a windows batch file?
<kad`> how i can change encap from UNSPEC to ethernet ?
<LjL> Cycom: faster.
<tritium> tensei: that would be a shell script
<BLVIR> I need help with speakers. I'll be in #support if anyone wants to help.
<tensei> tritium: yes
<Cycom> LjL: faster? I thought it booted a full ubuntu system...
<bruce89> Guest40018: that doesn't sound good
<Cycom> is there a wubi 64-bit?
<kad`> any one can help ?
<_VIM_> Guest40018: sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock    should do the trick
<tbenita> hi, I have the options users,exec in /etc/fstab but when users is here I always a noexec as result. Any idea how to get both users and exec options applied ?
<LjL> Cycom: yes, but with the filesystem being "simulated" inside the windows filesystem, there's some overhead - especially if your windows filesystem is fragmented
<aijnknknj> Hello. I saved a lot of things to my desktop (about 500 files totalling 23 gb) I have nothing else on my machine that would take up any space. When I ran disk usage analyzer it said i was using 56 gb instead of the 23 gb of files I saved. I used wine to do all of this. If I delete all the duplicates will I break the files. (i saved them all to the emulated windows directory)
<tensei> tritium : i want to open many document files
<rww> Cycom: Yes. Wubi automatically downloads the 64-bit version if you can use it.
<sebsebseb> Cycom: wubi is ok to try Ubuntu, but not good for a proper system
<bruce89> you'll have uninstalled cairo, which won't be much good
<tensei> tritium : with a single command
<sebsebseb> Cycom: if you screw Windows up well enough,  Wubi will get screwed up as well
<tritium> tensei: yes, that's fine.  I was just clarifying the terminology for you.
<Guest40018> _VIM_: no u right, that is really bad !
<Cycom> sebsebseb: I'm a fairly experienced linux user, I'm just too lazy to partition, and would love to avoid it :)
<tensei> tritium : thank you, can you help me?
<kad`> hi there shy on my eth0 look like this : Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 how i can change the encap to ethernet ?
<sebsebseb> Cycom: partitining is pretty easy,  espeasilly  if someone else helps you e.g. me that knows how to  partition Ubuntu rather nicely, plus Windows dual boot boots for that matter
<Cycom> sebsebseb: if I really screwed up windows (which I've only done once or twice) I have another windows machine and no less than four alternative linux machines to choose from.
<LjL> Cycom: actually the ubuntu installer does it quite automatically, you just select "shrink down the windows partition", and it will do it all for you (of course, having a backup is a very good idea).
<tensei> can anyone help me set up a shell script?
<sebsebseb> on the subject of partitining  guided install giving people like  8GB  swap space wtf?  since 1GB is rather fine
 * bruce89 recommends seperate /home partitions however
<sebsebseb> yes  that as well
<sebsebseb> seperate home is good
<kitty_> after i modprobe ndiswrapper i should see my card listed with iwconfig ?
<Cycom> sebsebseb: again, I am fairly experienced.  I've been running linux since '99.  When I say "lazy" I mean I don't want to have to clear out space on the windows side.
<Cycom> LjL: too.
<bruce89> more a case of impossible
<sebsebseb> Cycom: you can run Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine, and that should be rather fine,  except for 3D games say
<kad`> ?
<LjL> Cycom: err well i still don't get it, i mean, you still need free space one way or another
<kad`> hi there why on my eth0 look like this : Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 how i can change the encap to ethernet ?
<sebsebseb> kad`: why ?  was that to what I put?
<sebsebseb> no guess not
 * Until_It_Sleeps hugs sebsebseb
<Cycom> LjL: right, but rather than repartitioning my primary or secondary drive, I can just drop it on the (1TB) secondary drive.
<sebsebseb> Until_It_Sleeps: wtf?
<Guest40018> _VIM_: What if i put my ubuntu cd in my computer, dont u think it can repair or something ?
<LjL> Cycom: and you can't do that with the full-blown install?
<kad`> sebsebseb,  ?
<sebsebseb> kad`: nevermind
<tritium> sebsebseb: please refrain from foul acronyms.
<Philo06> What's a good p2p program?
<Cycom> LjL: the secondary drive already contains .5 TB of data.
<LjL> !p2p > Philo06    (Philo06, see the private message from ubottu)
<Until_It_Sleeps> tritium: 9_9
<_VIM_> Guest40018: for getting cairo-dock 2? the CD will do you no good
<LjL> !good > Philo06    (Philo06, see the private message from ubottu)
<sebsebseb> p2p is a joke torrents for the win,  but  for P2P  frostwire
<sebsebseb> tritium: alright sorry
<tritium> Thanks.
<Guest40018> _VIM_: no no, to repair the files i have deleted
<kad`> sebsebseb,  got any issue how to change encap from UNESP to ethernet?
<LjL> sebsebseb: because torrents aren't p2p...?
<davmil> im getting this dumb message that i want to go away when my computer tries to auto connect to a wireless network: "The applicaiton 'Network Manager Aplet' wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked"
<sebsebseb> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<sebsebseb> !p2p
<davmil> does anyone know how to auto unlock the stupid default keyring?
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<LjL> sebsebseb: thank you, i *really* didn't need that
 * Until_It_Sleeps hugs sebsebseb for pointing him to that link to restore GRUB...
<_VIM_> Guest40018: what got deleted?
<LjL> sebsebseb: also considering i had just sent !p2p privately to phil
<sebsebseb> LjL: I know, but  I was kind of hoping it might say it was P2P when that other guy said
<LjL> sebsebseb: the other guy is me, and bittorrent *is* a form of p2p
<Guest40018> _VIM_: some files.. almmost every one of my games is gone.. in adminstration can i only do 9 things ..
<sebsebseb> LjL: ok I am not reading names properly
<sebsebseb> LjL: well I been here long enough, I am going away from computer soon
<FaMott> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> LjL: anyway looks like torrents is P2P as well then
<_VIM_> Guest40018: ok well this has now esceladed to something way beyond installing cairo-dock, Im not sure exactly what you did to get in that mess, but now it's up the heavy hitters in here to help you with that...
<jyaan> Is there a fix for Flash?
<sebsebseb> jyaan: what's your issue?
<jyaan> Extremely poor performance
<bruce89> jyaan: get rid of it I'd say
<jyaan> The last version was fine
<sebsebseb> jyaan: try an alternative
<sebsebseb> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<jyaan> I've tried them
<sebsebseb> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<jyaan> 100% of a core isn't a solution for me =/
<sebsebseb> jyaan: yep Gnash and Swfdec
<eseven73> Ok Remote Desktop works (the one that ubuntu has) AND Freenx's, but VNC (Tunneled) keeps getting disconnected every 3 or so seconds, any ideas (Ubuntu 8.10 on both boxes)
<sebsebseb> bruce89: I have been without Flash since last year with this Ubuntu,  because of Firefox issues
<Dracie> can i downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 with not many issues by changing my sources.list?
<jyaan> Well I can't just get rid of it
<sebsebseb> bruce89: only time I miss it is, if I want to see the video on a BBC News article
<rapchee> the adobe version works well for me, but the others had issues
<jyaan> My school depends on it, unfortunately
<bruce89> it's an evil waste of space IMO
<rww> Dracie: No. Downgrading generally doesn't work, and is likely to break things.
<rww> !downgrade | Dracie
<ubottu> Dracie: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<e3co> I have a 200gb internal hard-drive in my laptop a 320 external hard-drive and just bought a 500gb internal hard-drive. what is the easiest way to transfer my system to the new 500gb hd?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: plus there might be the occassioanl youtube video someone wants me to see and I might want to see.    shame  HTML 5's video tag is not suppourted by enough browsers yet
<jyaan> I tried downgrading Flash but it didn't work
<bazhang> Dracie, using ubuntu or arch?
<bruce89> it is by the only ones I care for
<sebsebseb> bruce89: and IE wont' suppourt that anytime soon :(
<bruce89> sebsebseb: to be precise, WebKit supports it (Epiphany for the actual browser)
<bruce89> but then they will all use non-free video formats
<sebsebseb> bruce89: epiphany uses gecko  by default, but it can use webkit
<bruce89> I know, 2.28 will have only it
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Firefox 3.1 has supourt for that tag
<e3co> how do I copy the system to the new drive while preserving the permissions?
 * bruce89 doesn't trust Mozilla any more
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Flash on sites with a good reason that's ok for animation and that,  but  Flash for video that's horrible
 * Ishmael wants to know why bruce89 doesn't trust mozilla anymore
<sebsebseb> bruce89: what why not?
<silentContender> Can some one help me with KDM woes?
<jyaan> I guess I'll try and find the old version from Adobe somehow
<sebsebseb> silentContender: KDM  I don't like it at all.   sudo apt-get install gdm?
<bruce89> the fuss about Debian, their blatent version number bloat
<e3co> I have a 200gb internal hard-drive in my laptop a 320 external hard-drive and just bought a 500gb internal hard-drive. what is the easiest way to transfer my system to the new 500gb hd?
<jyaan> It's not so nice to be unable to use Youtube and Google video
<sebsebseb> jyaan: Flash has security issues,  there was a recant article
<sebsebseb> jyaan: viruses and such can be put in Flash as well
<jyaan> Yea, that's why I have noscript
<bruce89> the fact the browser uses huge amounts of RAM
<silentContender> sebsebseb, Well I'm running Ubuntu with KDE 4.1
<sebsebseb> silentContender: ok, but you can still use GDM  (Gnome Display Manager)
<_VIM_> there's also the flash cookies that no one knows about that are worse than normal cookies
<bruce89> the fact they make huge amounts of cash
<bruce89> from  peoples' searches
<LjL> aren't we being a bit offtopic?
<Until_It_Sleeps> what does "Aperture beyond 4 GB: Ignoring" mean?
<silentContender> sebsebseb, I understand but I would like to learn from this than just ignore the problem
<e3co> Until_It_Sleeps:  I have wondered that for a while
<mylisto> I want to put ubuntu onto a ubs drive to boot ubuntu off of the drive...how much space do I need?
<e3co> I have a 200gb internal hard-drive in my laptop a 320 external hard-drive and just bought a 500gb internal hard-drive. what is the easiest way to transfer my system to the new 500gb hd?
<bruce89> probably, I'll shut up
<sebsebseb> LjL: sure, but  it can be useful info to new Ubuntu users to,  to try and avoide Flash :d
<Ishmael> bruce89, http://encyclopediadramatica.com/firefox
<e3co> I have a 200gb internal hard-drive in my laptop a 320 external hard-drive and just bought a 500gb internal hard-drive. what is the easiest way to transfer my system to the new 500gb hd?
<FaMott> Note to self.
<FaMott> Don't just restart X.
<_VIM_> !repeat | e3co
<ubottu> e3co: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<e3co> FaMott:  ha!
<jyaan> Would have been nice if we got an open source solution instead
<jyaan> At least these kinds of issues wouldn't go on forever like this
<e3co> gnash
<sebsebseb> jyaan: well  we got a nice open standard soloution for vidoes ons ites
<e3co> is gnash any good?
<sebsebseb> jyaan: and audio.  yep the HTML 5 stuff
<sebsebseb> jyaan: ,but stupid IE won't suppourt that :(
<MacAnthony> wireless issue: my computer stopped finding any wireless networks - driver seems to be configured but iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't find any
<Until_It_Sleeps> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jyaan> sebsebseb: they'll get left behind if they don't keep up
<silentContender> sebsebseb, secondly I can't even install gdm if I wanted too.  I login on KDM and it crashes to the shell.  The login there is screw up!  I login and instantly logout
<sebsebseb> jyaan: well seems more and more people are going Ubuntu
<jyaan> sebsebseb: miscrosoft is already concerned about losing to open source browsers
<sebsebseb> jyaan: and Ubuntu is like a big win for all good software
<jyaan> sebsebseb: IE is the _worst_ of all the browsers regarding both security and performance
<sebsebseb> jyaan:  yep
<Dracie> I use arch, i installed 8.10 on my brothers new laptop
<davmil> does anyone know how to auto unlock the stupid default keyring?
<bruce89> security?
<jyaan> IE scores extremely low on acid test
<Dracie> its a lenovo x61s
<Nattgew> could someone tell me what files should be in /etc/event.d?
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help what does "Aperture beyond 4 GB: Ignoring" mean?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> jyaan: and it does not come in Ubuntu  and so :d   people will use a good browser in Ubuntu, and so if enough people convert :D
<Dracie> gnome-power-manager is totally freaking out
<FaMott> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dracie> becomes unresponive
<bruce89> Firefox had as many security issues last year than Opera, IE and Safari combines
<Until_It_Sleeps> ubottu: :'(
<illumin8> ryno105001: hey
<FaMott> I'm trying to mount my Windows partition again >.>
<e3co> Until_It_Sleeps:  it has never effected my system
<jyaan> At least we have extensions like noscript
<toggles_> Until_It_Sleeps: agp issues?
<ionicwake> can anybody explain what grub error 17 is and why do i get it  immediately after installing ubuntu ?
<ryno105001> hey
<LordFDisk> bruce89,  did you try the BetterPrivacy 1.23 plug-in off the flash cookies?
<bruce89> I don't use it
<jyaan> Wow, adobe is offering .deb files now?
<bruce89> Firefox that is
<Dracie> i've heard the issue isn't in 8.04 so thats why i want to downgrade
<sebsebseb> bruce89: there was a really good security issue for IE7  towards the end of last year or was it  begining of this one.  something pretty damn nasty,  and MS really had to do a crtical security update for that
<jyaan> They're extremely easy to make though, so I guess it's not a surprise
<Until_It_Sleeps> toggles_: It's only on the 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<e3co> I have a 200gb internal hard-drive in my laptop a 320 external hard-drive and just bought a 500gb internal hard-drive. what is the easiest way to transfer my system to the new 500gb hd?
<tritium> e3co: please stop repeating, as you've been asked before
<sebsebseb> jyaan: for Flash?
<toggles_> Until_It_Sleeps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271070 seems fixed in jaunty which is what im running, amd64
<bruce89> e3co: probably not a good idea
<jyaan> sebsebseb yes they have an ubuntu deb for flash
<Until_It_Sleeps> so I assume that it has to do with the fact that 64 bit systems can support more than 4 gigs of ram
<sebsebseb> jyaan: well check skype.com out then
<sebsebseb> jyaan: they suppourt the popular distros
<jyaan> sebsebseb i don't use it :P
<sebsebseb> jyaan: no me either
<Dracie> it seems gnome-power-manager eats cpu too
<bruce89> swfdec?
<Until_It_Sleeps> toggles_: jaunty? Is that the latest release of Ubuntu? I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<jyaan> sebsebseb I'm actually in Emacs right now...
<_VIM_> Dracie: it does, htop is better
<bruce89> Until_It_Sleeps: devel release ATM
<e3co> Until_It_Sleeps:  Jaunty is the devel version
<sebsebseb> bruce89:  yes  Swfdec from the open source community and  Gnash from The Free Software Foundation
<Dracie> _VIM_, sorry i meant poewr manager
<bruce89> I meant do you use swfdec
<Until_It_Sleeps> ah...
<e3co> Stick with 8.10 for a while
<jyaan> I'm looking forward to either of them catching up
<toggles_> Until_It_Sleeps: yeah, it's alpha or beta so upgrades everyday and isn't 100% stable on the desktop, the os seems fine but i have littel gnome/app issues every now and then
<sebsebseb> bruce89: I haven't tried anything for Flash again yet,  now that I am down to hardly any tabs in this stupid Ubuntu version of Firefox, that likes to crash and such
<e3co> toggles_:  beta last I used it
<_VIM_> Dracie: oops i was thinking you said gnome-monitor app, long day :)
<sebsebseb> bruce89: on my computer
<sebsebseb> bruce89: and Galeon and Epiphany use the same plugin
<jyaan> sebsebseb Turns out the deb was packaged by Ubuntu  devs... lol
<davmil> does anyone know how to auto unlock the stupid default keyring?
<bruce89> nice to see them promote FOSS
<toggles_> e3co: yeah, it's fine if you dont mind  a little glitch every now and then, im quite impressed, just moved over from gentoo
<silentContender> Can some one help me fix KDM so I can login?
<tritium> davmil: no, not the stupid one.  Sorry.
<sebsebseb> bruce89: it was worth trying Gnash and Swfdec yes,  I had them both briefly, but problems with Ubuntu's unoffical Firefox version
<davmil> :)
<davmil> tritium, thanks for validating my belief that it is stupid
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Gnash is improving rather nicely.  and so is Swfdec I think
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I am currently using swfdec with Epiphany in Jaunty
<rww> silentContender: If you don't get an answer here, try #kubuntu. The people in there tend to know more about KDE than in here.
<tritium> davmil: I didn't ;)
<silentContender> rww, thanks
<david_> hola a todos
<sebsebseb> bruce89: would have been better if they made a Flash replacement instead of just a player, but not enough devs for that I suppouse
<davmil> hola david_
<bruce89> sebsebseb: replacement?
<tritium> sebsebseb: there is a flash replacement in the works.  (gnash)
<david_> no hablo ingles pero estoy buscando ayuda
<tritium> !es | david_
<ubottu> david_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> tritium: Gnash and Swfdec are just players, I meant a proper replacement for Flash
<bruce89> in which sense a replacement?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: even MS have done it Silverlight.  and Novell did the thing Moonlight since no Silverlight for Linux
<_VIM_> good question
<e3co> toggles_:  I wanted to feel like I was doing my part so I ran it for a month and did the whole bug reporting thing.
<fethe8> bonjour, depuis ma derniere "update", le serveur X ne se démare plus apres le "loading"
<david_> ok gracias....
<stealth-> is there a ubuntu program to communicate with the skype network?
 * bruce89 hates silverlight even more
<_VIM_> !fr | fethe8
<ubottu> fethe8: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sebsebseb> stealth-: you can use Skype with Ubuntu
<e3co> stealth-:  skype
<stealth-> sebsebseb: ah. Okay. Thanks
<Until_It_Sleeps> ewwwww, I just installed a Nvidia display driver, and now my screen resolution won't go any higher than 1024 x 768, and something funky goes on with title bars in windows when I move my mouse over them...
<toggles_> e3co: nice, i was wondering how to do my part, i think im going to order a 20 pack of cd's and hand them out to my mates ;-)
<sebsebseb> bruce89: same here
<e3co> toggles_:  good idea...
<sebsebseb> bruce89: ,but I guess since it's the MS one and they don't have a proper version for Linux
<e3co> I got a tattoo
<e3co> :D
<toggles_> e3co: yeah, keep the load off the download servers ;-)
<toggles_> e3co: for real?
<bruce89> when <video> appears, there will be arguments about the actual codecs to use
<saini-sanjeet> hi
<e3co> yeah on my wrist
<sebsebseb> !ot |  e3co toggles
<ubottu> e3co toggles: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<e3co> Sorry
<fethe8> ive had problems with X since i updated tu the newest kernel help anyone
<sebsebseb> saini-sanjeet: hi
 * bruce89 is off to off-topic
<e3co> <<---me too
<BigMike> what program can I use to make a video streaming server?
 * rapchee is just off. thanks for the help
<silentContender> rww, Would you know how to login with a broken shell?  (i.e. I login in the shell and instantly get logged out)
<rww> silentContender: hrm. Do you know how it's broken, specifically?
<yfk> which ubuntu alpha may become RC?
<ASUSBlue> cd-rom drive i can only use it once in ubuntu
<bruce89> that's not how it works
<ASUSBlue> then i have to reboot in order to use it again
<ASUSBlue> as a matter a fact i can't eject it again after using it once plz help
<rww> yfk: Ubuntu Jaunty/9.04 is currently in alpha. The release schedule for RC and final release is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule . Is that what you meant?
<_VIM_> ASUSBlue: sudo eject /dev/sr2  (or whatever yours is) doesn't eject it?
<ectospasm> I haven't tried x86_64 linux in a while, is it still a pain to get stuff like Flash working on it?  I was thinking my CPU problem might be ameliorated if I reinstall with a 64bit system.
<rww> ectospasm: it works fine for me =/
<ectospasm> rww: out of the box
<ectospasm> ?
<yfk> rww: Guess I didn't know exactly how the release cycle works. but, yeah, that's the info. thanks
<rww> ectospasm: I use the alpha 64-bit libflashplayer.so from Adobe, not the one in the repositories.
<Mallen_> Hello!
<_VIM_> ASUSBlue: there's another trick ive found, open k3b with elevaded privillages kdesudo k3b  and right click your drive thats in the list and choose Eject
<ASUSBlue> Please help unable to cd-rom drive does not eject after using only once
<rww> ectospasm: but the repo one worked fine before I switched. I just wanted to see if there was a difference.
<ASUSBlue> what is k3b
<ectospasm> rww: OK
<_VIM_> doh ASUSBlue i am helping you, do you have me on ignore or something? :P
<_VIM_> ASUSBlue: it's a burning software
<tritium> ASUSBlue: a CD burning program, not installed by default
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: k3b is a cd mastering/ripping/burning software that comes with KDE
<_VIM_> if you dont have it, dont bother getting it
<ASUSBlue> ok but will it allow me to play another media
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: it's not a player
<_VIM_> um yeah you need !Players
<_VIM_> !players > ASUSBlue
<ubottu> ASUSBlue, please see my private message
<ectospasm> although I think it has the capability of playing known media types.
<ectospasm> ...which was always rather klunky, IIRC
<Chanito> im using compiz, and i can only have 2 desktops, and when i got to compiz config, and in general tab i cant change to more then 1, why is that?
<jyaan> Well, I hope Flash gets murdered by something in the near future
<_VIM_> you all still on that flash convo? I figured that was 15 mins ago heh
<tritium> Offtopic, at that.
<aprilhare> strange. when i double click of a matroska video file, it opens in totem. but when i click 'play' on matroska file in vuze, it opens it in windows media player. which isn't helpful given WMP doesn't have the codecs. how do i make vuze forget about the existance of WMP? :)
<ASUSBlue> V.I.M i know that already i can watch dvd movies the problem is that i can only watch one if i eject the drive and put another movie it i can't play it then if i try to take the movie out i can't i have to shut down my computer and turn it back on again. Also i can't just restart it because the BIOS screen freezes
<aprilhare> or is it gnome that needs to forget about wmp?
<stealth-> I have two computers, one that doesnt belong to me and another that does. Im at the one that doesnt belong to me, and I want to SSH into the machine that does. I dont want the owner of the machine im using to know what im doing on my other machine. Does ubuntu keep records of what I do when I remote login to another system?
<ASUSBlue> V.I.M starting to dislike ubuntu
<uendell> oi
<uendell> oi
<uendell> oi
<FloodBot3> uendell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ectospasm> stealth-: it logs ssh connections via syslog...
<ectospasm> usually you'll see something in /var/log/authlog, or perhaps /var/log/messages.
<stealth-> ectospasm: I dont care if he knows I logged into the machine, I just dont want him to know what I did on it. Would it record what I did?
<ectospasm> stealth-: it'd be in the history file
<ectospasm> stealth-: which you can erase
<_VIM_> ASUSBlue: sudo eject cdrom  do anything for you?
<stealth-> ectospasm: okay thanks. If I could become root, it would be okay to delete everything in the /var/log folder(s)? Or are logs for other stuff kept elsewere aswell?
<ASUSBlue> no
<spaarkplug> Ectospasm & stealth: wow
<stealth-> ectospasm: for instance If I wanted to remove all of my logs for everything on that machine
<stealth-> spaarkplug: ?
<_VIM_> ASUSBlue: I'm wondering if theres a lock on any of your devices under /media/
<ectospasm> stealth-: I don't know that that's ethical, so I'm not going any further.
<spaarkplug> stealth: just curious what you guys are upto :) ?
<_VIM_> ASUSBlue: you could try to remove the lock and then try sudo eject cdrom
<ASUSBlue> V.I.M eject: tried to use `/media/cdrom0' as device name but it is no block device
<ASUSBlue> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<ASUSBlue> asus@ubuntu:~$
<stealth-> ectospasm: ethical? Im not even doing anything, I dont even have two systems. Im just curious about how it works. Because I know ubuntu keeps program folders in places like /usr/ and other parts elsewere, so I was wondering about logs
<stealth-> spaarkplug: ^
<bert1> i changed a lot of  appearance settings last night (icons, x11 mouse theme, compiz themes etc) and now my top menu item in my grub menu (kernel 2.6.27-13-generic) loads but ends up on a black screen that never loads anything. if i load up the kernel before that, kernel 2.6.27-12, it will load (its what i'm on now). how do i fix my latest kernel and get it to boot again??? please help
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: you could always use the pinhole on the front of the drive to manually (physically) eject the disc
<ectospasm> Of course, the drive will remain inoperative...
<spaarkplug> stealth: I just pm 'ed you.
<ASUSBlue> ectospasm true did that but if i put another movie or cd or data disk or whatever it does not work
<ASUSBlue> thats a problem
<ASUSBlue> i have to shut down and restart the computer
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: I had a similar problem with my old workstation's DVDROM drive.  After about 20min of uptime, it would fail to eject.  I never did solve it, I figured the drive was going bad.
<Q751> In 7-zip, what the hell do the "update mode" options do and which ones d I choose?
<ASUSBlue> This is a brand new computer
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: that doesn't mean the drive can't go bad.
<ASUSBlue> True but it never happens in windows
<ASUSBlue> I can exchange media in windows as many times as i want
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: I had the same problem with Ubuntu on mine... like I said, I never did solve it
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: look in /var/log/messages, to see if there are any errors or warnings about the CDROM drive...
<turtle_> what is a good program to do a remote login easily?
<ectospasm> turtle_: ssh
<turtle_> im gonna remotely login from my laptop to my desktop, both are right here
<disappearedng> how do you start a private conversation with someone through the console?
<ectospasm> turtle_: or do you need xlogin?
<disappearedng> "/msg" is not it
<ASUSBlue> Yeah that sucks then cause i looked all over the place and there are no solutions anywhere there are some things that i could work around that i had problems with ubuntu that are bearable but this is unexceptable i'am going to try a another distro
<turtle_> ectospasm, where do i get all the addresses to type in?
<ASUSBlue> may open suse or something
<shyam_k> recording sound is becoming more and more complex, with some configuration it gives me a nasty humming background noise, and at some other time prolly with some other alsamixer config, it gives me that noise removed, now it just doesn't record the sound though i can hear it back through the headphone!
<ectospasm> turtle_: What do you mean?
<marcus_> Quick question. Is it okay to erase the extracted tarball of a program that is compiled?
<turtle_> well, where is ssh?
<ectospasm> disappearedng: what IRC client are you using?
<rww> marcus_: yup, should be.
<ectospasm> turtle_: aptitude -y install openssh
<marcus_> rww: Thanks
<ectospasm> turtle_: aptitude -y install openssh-client
<disappearedng> ectospasm xchat
<ubuntu_> hey guys gparted doesn't show my partitions :/, but fdisk does
<ectospasm> disappearedng: /msg <nick> should do it, assuming that nick is still logged into the network
<Q751> Hey, I tried Linux once. To install files you can't just double click them? You have to jump through hoops? Isn't that primitive?
<ASUSBlue> Yeap leaving ubuntu trying some other distro if that don't work oh well Microsoft windows vista hear i come
<ectospasm> disappearedng: it won't open a new window or tab until the other party responds.
<disappearedng> ectospasm: i actually wanna start a new window
<ASUSBlue> very very upset with ubuntu
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: file a bug if you're so inclined.
<Anacranom> ubuntu_, yes it does, just gotta know where to look
<ASUSBlue> Where can i do that do you have a link
<ectospasm> ASUSBlue: launchpad.net
<bazhang> !bugs > ASUSBlue
<ubottu> ASUSBlue, please see my private message
<ASUSBlue> Anacranom I looked everywhere
<ubuntu_> ummm Anacranom, not it doesnt sec.
<ASUSBlue> i spent hours and hours on this issue already it's not a minor problem this is huge
<ASUSBlue> having to shut down your computer everytime you want put a new disk is a very big problem
<ectospasm> disappearedng: you should be able to start a new window on the desired network, and send a message that way.
<ubuntu_> Anacranom: >> http://i39.tinypic.com/64fkp2.png
<ectospasm> disappearedng: I'm helping you from memory, I haven't used xchat in almost a year, maybe more.
<turtle_> ectospasm, what about the Remote Desktop Viewer?
<ectospasm> turtle_: sure, if you want to run an RDP server on the target host...
<Anacranom> ubuntu_, looking
<ubuntu_> anybody know why gparted can't read my partition table? > http://i39.tinypic.com/64fkp2.png
<ectospasm> turtle_: what are you trying to do with this remote connection?
<ubuntu_> thanks Anacranom
<turtle_> just getting a feel for networking and such
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: does fdisk or cfdisk see it properly?  (disclaimer, I don't use gparted)
<turtle_> ectospasm, I wanna eventually be a Unix Admin
<Anacranom> ubuntu_, did you click the drop-down in the upper left?
<ectospasm> turtle_: then learn to use SSH
<Dreamglider> what is the button "host" ?
<ectospasm> Dreamglider: in reference to what?
<Dreamglider> ectospasm,   Virtualbox says that to go full screen use Host+f
<turtle_> ectospasm, where is it located in the GUI when i need to use it?
<ubuntu_> Anacranom: ok so this is what i did
<ectospasm> turtle_: SSH is a CLI program...
<michael__> host is probably the right cntrol key
<ectospasm> turtle_: you need to learn to use the command line interface if you want to be a UNIX Admin..
<turtle_> ubuntu_, use ctrl+alt
<michael__> Dreamglider: host is probably the right cntrol key
<turtle_> ok
<ubuntu_> i have a 60 gig extended partition table for my OS's a 170 gig for my /home.. in my 60 gig partition table i wanted 20 gigs to be ubuntu and 20 gigs to be windows
<turtle_> thanks ectospasm
<ubuntu_> i installed windows in it and now it seems like it ruined my entire partition table :/
<turtle_> strange name, but good advice
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: welcome to the world of installing Windows after Linux.
<Dreamglider> ubuntu_, have a look at testdisk
<ubuntu_> so what do i do now :(
<temporarytao> ectospasm, lol
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: testdisk is not a bad option, you may be able to recover your partition table that way
<ubuntu_> lets hope :/
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: but of course you may invalidate your Vista install...
<ubuntu_> it was XP
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: or XP, or whatever
<ubuntu_> i dont mind, i just really dont want my /home or my linux filesystem to get messed up
<Dreamglider> ubuntu_, to cheer you up, testdisk saved my @ss twice today.... :P
<turtle_> pirating is bad but windows can be obtained for a nice discount
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: did you delete any partitions when you installed XP?
<ubuntu_> no ectospasm
<ubuntu_> i had everything set up nicely
<Dreamglider> pirating is the only way !
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: then your data is probably still there, you'll just need to recover the partition table.
<turtle_> Dreamglider, can you crack Vista?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<mhall119> turtle_: with a hammer
<Dreamglider> turtle_, yea
<ectospasm> ubuntu_: testdisk will help there, if anything will.
<shyam_k> turtle_: just run it
<turtle_> 64 Ultimate?
<ectospasm> Vista was cracked before it was released, wasn't it?
<turtle_> I did but dont use it,         LOL
<Dreamglider> turtle_, i dont know, i tested vista a year ago, in the beta stage worked then
<rww> !pirate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pirate
<turtle_> just wanted to make sure I could do it
<shyam_k> turtle_: http://www.badvista.org
<rww> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<michael__> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Dracie> what does o4o stand for?
<michael__> that is what i was wondering...
<turtle_> its autogenerated
<michael__> autogenerated by what?
<turtle_> like the rain
<rww> Dracie: offtopic for offtopic. Aka, "it's not even allowed in #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Anacranom> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> allright rebooting, wish me luck guys :D
<Dreamglider> can i use utorrent in wine and save the download on a ext3 partition ?
<Dreamglider> ubuntu_, gl
<turtle_> its the new !o4o generator is dispencing !o4o's as we speak!!!  Get them while they're hot and steamy
<rww> turtle_: not here, thanks
<Scunizi> many have had issues w/ utorrent in wine.. why not just use a native client.. transmission is built in
<turtle_> ok, I apologize
<z35> I need sane-epkowa 2.14.0 which is in libsane-extra, does anybody know where i can get the latest unstable version?
<darrik> hello, i kinda need some help with my internet. I am using a usb dongle for internet and am using my drivers from windows via ndswrapper. I seem to browse and surf on firefox fine, but updating and adding/removing programs is either really slow or kinda "hiccups" speed.
 * Anacranom agrees with Scunizi 
<darrik> Also ima using 8.10
<ILoveXP> darrik: did you select the best server for the downloads or just use the default?
<turtle_> darrik, whhy ndiswrapper?
<Dracie> rww, gotcha
<turtle_> most all cards have built in driver now
 * Scunizi gives Anacranom the nod. 
<Mike94287> Rhythmbox just froze on me so I force quit it and now I can't reopen it. Can someone tell me how I can get it to open?
<darrik> Ilovexp, i used the one that sounded the closest
<turtle_> darrik, which card you have?
<ILoveXP> darrik: do you know how to choose the fastest one for your connection?
<darrik> turtle, belkin model, f5d7050
<darrik> Ilovexp, no
<rwparris2> does anyone in here use wireshark?  It doesn't see any of my network interfaces, but it works fine in windows on the same computer :/ (ubuntu 8.04, installed wireshark by apt-get install wireshark)
<turtle_> and it didnt recognize it when you installed Ubuntu?
<turtle_> darrik, read above, sorry
<darrik> i was reading something about ipv6 slowing stuff down
<mhall119> rwparris2: I use it, but never had that problem
<darrik> turtle, no it wouldn't even light up
<Mike94287> Rhythmbox just froze on me so I force quit it and now I can't reopen it. Can someone tell me how I can get it to open?
<redvamp128> Dreamglider:  I did find this about your utorrent- it seems as if it has a GOLD/Platinum status with some issues. WineHQ - uTorrent 1.8.1 <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&amp;iId=14464>
<rwparris2> mhall119, odd
<mhall119> rwparris2: tried running it as root?
<ILoveXP> system -> administration -> software sources. then choose "download from: other". there will  be a select best server button
<rwparris2> I don't know how to do that?
 * Anacranom considers changing nick to "IHateXP" but that would conflict with ILoveXP and cause a rip in the fabric of the chat-time-continuum and ... and.. NEO!
<rwparris2> ignore that question mark^
<turtle_> darrik, probably the glitchy many paths and uncertainties going through ndiswrapper and different file systems!
<turtle_> its a bummer in scientific terms
<darrik> ahh my server was set to canada
<rwparris2> mhall119, nevermind, running as root does work thank you
<mhall119> no problem
<darrik> that should fix it
<darrik> *checking*
<darrik> turtle, that might be it too. I have a large ntfs filesystem on here
<Mike94287> Rhythmbox just froze on me so I force quit it and now I can't reopen it. Can someone tell me how I can get it to open?
<coreyman> mike94287 restart your pc?
<ILoveXP> Mike94287: Is the process still running? Sometimes when I force Amarok to quit, the process continues to run. Kill that and then try restarting
<bosco_> i run ubuntu i have installed e17 on my laptop and i have downloaded more modules, apps and things for e17 they are all edj files how do install them now?????
<Mike94287> coreyman: I know that's a solution but I'd rather not, I know there's another way to do it but I forgot how.
<Mike94287> ILoveXP: How can I kill the process?
<mercutio22> I am trying to install the latest transmission torrent client from the repository lines provided at the official site. I am having trouble getting the authentication keys though
<ILoveXP> Mike94287: In a terminal type: ps -ef | grep rhythmbox
<ILoveXP> see if anything shows up
<mercutio22> here, please look
<mercutio22> http://www.pastebin.ca/1354977
<Matr|X> plz
<Matr|X> i installed apache on my box
<coreyman> wow, rather not restart...
<coreyman> lol...
<Mike94287> ILoveXP: 7946  7899  0 22:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep rhythmbox
<shyam_k> can i get a seperate vlc repo than the multiverse thingy?
<Matr|X> i dont know wher is config. to configer my host
<ILoveXP> hmmmm
<marioxcc> Matr|X: ¿how the fille is called?
<mercutio22> shyam_k> I guess you can add as many as you want
<marioxcc> ¿.config?
<ILoveXP> I was hoping that was the problem, then it's easy to fix. I wonder if rhythmbox has a lock file or something
<Matr|X> when i do http://localhost   its give me this It works!
<Mike94287> ILoveXP: It seems to be working now, it wasn't for the past 20 minutes though. Thanks anyway.
<Matr|X> i want to put one file and read it viua http
<shyam_k> mercutio22: i mean i don't want to enable the multiverse, but just want to get the vlc..
<marioxcc> Matr|X: ok, i understand
<Matr|X> sorry my english is not so good
<mercutio22> shyam_k> why not enable multiverse?
<marioxcc> Matr|X: my english is also poor
<Matr|X> ehehe but u undrstand
<marioxcc> Matr|X: do you speak spanish?
<Matr|X> i can use trnsliat :O
<Matr|X> can i privet you ?
<ILoveXP> Mike94287: If you run rhytmbox from the command line, what does it say?
<marioxcc> Matr|X: ¿do you speak spanish)
<marioxcc> ¿privet?
<Matr|X> nop
<bazhang> !es | marioxcc
<ubottu> marioxcc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mike94287> ILoveXP: I was able to get it to open.
<metalforever> ello
<ILoveXP> Mike94287: What did you do?
<Mike94287> ILoveXP: After checking the thing you told me to I just tried opening it again and it worked.
<att0> is there any terminal command to list users on a system?
<Naisenu> Argh a really quick question on Rhythmbox. It crashed itself playing a CD - I force quit the app. But the same 1 second section of sound is still playing. Can I restart the sound server/daemon (whatever it is) without logging off?
<davmil> does anyone know how to get rid of the "Enter password for default keyring to unlock" message when a user logs in and it tries to connect to the wifi network?
<daftykins> davmil yeah join the wireless network and refuse to allow the key to be attached to the keyring
<davmil> daftykins, ok.... if the key is already on the keyring, how do i get rid of it?
<redvamp128> Naisenu:  sometimes my sound just stops and this fixes it up for me but should work to restart it ... sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<daftykins> davmil try deleting the profile for the wireless connection and re-creating
<ILoveXP> Mike94287: Well, I'm glad you got it working
<Naisenu> redvamp128: tried and no-worky.
<davmil> thanks daftykins trying now
<aprilhare> or is it gnome that needs to forget about wmp?
<aprilhare> strange. when i double click of a matroska video file, it opens in totem. but when i click 'play' on matroska file in vuze, it opens it in windows media player. which isn't helpful given WMP doesn't have the codecs. how do i make vuze forget about the existance of WMP? :)
<att0> command to list users on a system?
<redvamp128> Naisenu:  unless you are not using -- alsa == but you could try a log off-- then hit the ctl-alt-backspace then log back in -- that should get it to reload the sound without a full reboot.
<jyaan> users
<Kryzler> does anyone know a way of solving Error 15: file not found in the Grub loader? The Grub is v1.5 I believe.
<jyaan> or who
<Naisenu> ah for the love of ... now Rhythmbox is crapped.
<sebsebseb> Naisenu: you use Intrepid Ibex?
<Naisenu> I experienced this error a few weeks back with Rhythmbox that it suddenly cannot find my music. You know the same music it found not 10 mins ago.
<sebsebseb> Naisenu: use Banshee :)  if  Ibex, and if Hardy get the ppa for it
<bert1> i changed a lot of appearance settings last night and now when i turn my computer on and select the latest ubuntu kernel (kernel 2.6.27-13-generic) it goes to a black screen and never loads anything. if i use the kernel before that (2.6.27-12) it loads fine (its what i'm using now) - how can i fix my latest kernel to load again? please help!
<Naisenu> sebsebseb: what is banshee?
<sebsebseb> Naisenu: a better music and video player
<ILoveXP> Naisenu: Amarok is great, you should try it
<Naisenu> And yes I'm running Intrepid
<sebsebseb> Naisenu: get Banshee :)  sudo apt-get install Banshee
<stealth-> whats that program called that creates a snapshot of the system files and reports when any of them have changed? Its used as an intrusion detection system
<Naisenu> ILoveXP: Yeah except I have to install a bunch of KDE stuff.
<sebsebseb> Naisenu: I used to use Rythombox for music, but then Banshee got good.   Rythombox  sucks compared to these later versions of Banshee
<Naisenu> Is there any way to get rid of the annoying repeating sound?
<ILoveXP> KDE is better anyway
<Kryzler> If any of you need more details, I basically installed Ubuntu 8.10, and then installed OpenSUSE and for some reason the grub can't find the Ubuntu OS
<SchmittyDoesIt> i installed epic on gutsy and i don't know how to toggle between channels. Is anyone familiar with it.
<ILoveXP> It's more windows-like
<sebsebseb> ILoveXP: depends on the user
<sebsebseb> to Windows like isn't good really
<Naisenu> ILoveXP: Okay you stick with it then. I currently like Gnome, tyvm
<metalforever> Kryzler: you installed over it.
<SchmittyDoesIt> I installed epic on gutsy and i don't know how to toggle between channels. Is anyone familiar with it.
<mercutio22> so about the gpg.conf error? http://www.pastebin.ca/1354977
<ILoveXP> I use Gnome too, KDE is horrible, but I love Amarok
<Kryzler> I'm positively sure I installed to separate partitions metalforever
<sebsebseb> Kryzler: you can edit Grub and add Ubuntu to it
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ILoveXP> I am gonna try this banshee thing out though
<TruthTaco2> whats the best virtualization software?
<mercutio22> It seems I am the user who owns that file indeed
<Kryzler> thank you sebsebseb :)
<sebsebseb> TruthTaco2: Virtualbox is rather good, but you  the binary the non OSE for USB suppourt from their site http://www.virtualbox.org
<sebsebseb> you need the binary
<Meneertje> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<Naisenu> Aw shit. This sound is stuck in here. I tried opening Totem to play an mp3 and the same sound was playing. Not what I asked it to play even though the time ticker was moving.
<Meneertje>  Copy xorg from suse 11.1 to xubuntu 8.10
<TruthTaco2> ive got virtualbox installed... and i even have the non OSE installed
<daftykins> Does anyone run vmware server on their ubuntu desktop?
<TruthTaco2> but i cant get usb or hard drives to work
<TruthTaco2> or shared folders
<Meneertje> can i copy suse xorg to xubuntu?
<stealth-_> Naisenu: restart the sound server?
<hungtv2684> @yahoo.comhelo
<mohanohi> hi..
<hungtv2684> deo me
<sebsebseb> Meneertje: xorg conf or whatever it is, yeah  that should work I think
<xakk22> does anybody use an alternative to grub or lilo??
<Naisenu> stealth_: The alsa command?
<ILoveXP> alsa force-reload
<mohanohi> where can i get latest cinelerra 4 for ubuntu interpred 64bit
<Naisenu> stealth_: Tried it. Didn't work.
<sebsebseb> xakk22:   I don't think so
<Meneertje> no?
<sebsebseb> xakk22: not for Ubuntu anyway
<stealth-_> Meneertje: I dont think so, you can try, but dont expect it to work. Make a backup of the old one and just copy it back over via terminal if it doesnt work. If your not terminal savy, its probably not a great idea
<stealth-_> Meneertje: ubuntu has very "diverse" configuration settings
<Meneertje> cause xubuntu doesn't recognize the 1024x576 resolution
<Naisenu> ILoveXP: That threw a bunch of warnings but it appears to have worked.
<Meneertje> suse did recognize...
<sebsebseb> daftykins: used to, but  for  non server stuff,  Virtualbox is better
<stealth-_> Naisenu: no, like stopping and restarting the service. Im not sure what ubuntu uses for its sound server, so it might be better just to restart. if this happens often, then you should be asking for a permanent fix, not a short one
<sebsebseb> daftykins:  well virtualbox can be used for servers as well I guess
<daftykins> i see no reason to think virtualbox is any better than vmware
<daftykins> however i've got a funny issue where the cursor keys don't work
<Meneertje> to move back to backup xorg conf... is it somelike like mv /etc/.... /etc
<Naisenu> stealth_: What ILoveXP said worked ... alsa force-reload
<daftykins> only the number pad directionals are
<bert1> i changed a lot of appearance settings last night and now when i turn my computer on and select the latest ubuntu kernel (kernel 2.6.27-13-generic) it goes to a black screen and never loads anything. if i use the kernel before that (2.6.27-12) it loads fine (its what i'm using now) - how can i fix my latest kernel to load again?
<sebsebseb> daftykins: http://www.virtualbox.org and you would want the  binary the non OSE  version  for USB supourt.  and Virtualbox can use your VMDK's no problem without needing a stupid vmx file
<stealth-_> Naisenu: well then, your using alsa. You might have been using OSS or Y for all I know.
<daftykins> no thanks not interested in virtualbox
<Meneertje> you must blank out the latest kernel
<Meneertje> during boot
<ariqs> how do I run a perl script?
<sebsebseb> daftykins: ok well whatever
<stealth-_> whats that program called that takes a snapshot of the computers system files, and reports any change made to them? Its used as an intrusion detection software
<sebsebseb> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<Meneertje> anyone installed ubuntu on HP2140?
<SchmittyDoesIt> !epic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epic
<nihilist> You actually need to search for a TV-show you know!  Type !eptriggers for help.
<ILoveXP> ariqs: ./script.pl
<ariqs> hmm, thought i tried that, thanks
<stealth-_> ariqs: "perls script.pl"?
<stealth-_> ariqs: opps, that should be "perl script.pl"
<ILoveXP> You need to be in the directory the script is in, and it has to be executable
<stealth-_> ILoveXP: I dont think that would work
<SchmittyDoesIt> how do I toggle between channels in EPIC
<ariqs> ahh, thanks
<davmil_> daftykins, ok i did what you suggested ... now it tries to auto connect to the wifi network, but it doesnt store the key and wants me to enter the key every time
<stealth-_> ILoveXP: do you have to compile perl?
<ILoveXP> perl scripts aren't compiled
<stealth-_> ILoveXP: then the bash terminal would be trying to run the program as a bash program, wouldnt it? I know for python you have to "python python.py". "./python.py" doesnt work
<daftykins> ah ok davmil_ it didn't do that for me
<xakk22> does anyone know how to do this : http://www.pelogo.org/data/phoo/2006_09_12/Capture-ubugrey.png
<lstarnes> stealth-_: ./python.py will work if the first line is #!/usr/bin/env python
<davmil_> daftykins, unfortunately this is a keyboardless/mouseless computer that i want to auto connect to the wireless network when it comes online... any other ideas?
<ILoveXP> stealth-_: I am gonna try it after banshee is done installing
<stealth-_> lstarnes: ah, thank you. I guess I should keep that in mind :)
<SchmittyDoesIt> bye
<ILoveXP> I don't have perl installed right now so I have to wait until the download is done
<daftykins> no none i'm afraid
<stealth-_> ILoveXP: I think what lstarnes said would apply to perl, aswell.
<MK13> davmil_: what is your problem, i just caught the tail end of it
<lstarnes> stealth-_: it would be #!/usr/bin/perl instead
<stealth-_> lstarnes: thought so. Thanks
<ILoveXP> yeah, that would work
<stealth-_> ILoveXP: yeah, so what lstarnes said :)
<ILoveXP> you just have to let bash know where the interpreter is
<twistedr>  /server irc.deviantart.com
<twistedr>  /connect irc.deviantart.com
<davmil_> MK13, im running a mythtv ubuntu box with no keyboard or mouse... i want it to auto connect to a network when the user is auto logged in
<blackbyte> pato?
<blackbyte> :)
<shini> wolas
<shini> xD
<blackbyte> me llamo camilo y tu
<blackbyte> chetumareee
<davmil_> MK13, unfortunately it stores the WEP key in a keyring that i have to unlock every time it tries to connect
<MK13> davmil_: so it is a headless setup?
<shini> pato po wn xD
<blackbyte> xD
<daftykins> davmil_, i'd imagine an option would be to disable the gnome network manager and somehow use WPAsupplicant or whatever intrepid uses these days and script it to connect manually at boot
<blackbyte> mira
<blackbyte> coloca
<davmil_> MK13, its connected to the tv, but has no keyboard/mouse
<xakk22> found it: GFX Grub ;)
<davmil_> MK13, i can VNC in... but not if its not on the network :)
<blackbyte>   /join #ubuntu-es
<blackbyte> coloca eso
<blackbyte> escribe esa wea
<MK13> davmil_: i know
<ILoveXP> davmil_: On my headless server, I put all the commands to connect to the network  in /etc/rc.local and it works great
<davmil_> ILoveXP, including ur WEP key?
<wizzer> my sound stops working whenever updates are found for the system
<Scunizi> I just installed perlmagick as the front end for imagemagick.. but can't locate it in the menus and whereis perlmagick doesn't return anything.. how do I find it and "run"?
<damo22> i need libglib1.2 but it says the package has no installation candidate, how can i tell the package manager that i already have the replacement package?  http://pastebin.com/d56cd1eee
<ILoveXP> hmmm, I don't use WEP, I am assuming there is a way to define that on the command line also though
<davmil_> ILoveXP, that there is
<davmil_> thats a solid idea guys, thanks
<grape-ape> why are my load averages so high?
<davmil_> i prolly just need to not use this stupid network manager applet
<wizzer> restarting alsa also doesn't work
<marioxcc> blackbyte: hablas español?
<ILoveXP> davmil_: I uninstalled it, works fine without it
<arquebus> marioxcc: !es
<ILoveXP> wizzer: What do you mean restarting also doesn't work? It doesn't fix the problem, or it doesn't restart?
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MK13> davmil_: have you tried - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773296  ?
<ILoveXP> !es > marioxcc
<ubottu> marioxcc, please see my private message
<davmil_> MK13, no, thank you, will do that
<damo22> how do i tell the package manager that i already have a replacement package which satisfies the dependency of further packages?  http://pastebin.com/d56cd1eee
<gaintsura> O.o my network manager was just taking 99% of my cpu? wtf
<marioxcc> ubottu: oh, sorry :S
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh, sorry :S
<MK13> it uses /etc/network/interfaces which is what i always define on my server
<MK13> davmil_: no prob
<damo22> how do i tell the package manager that i already have a replacement package which satisfies the dependency of further packages?  http://pastebin.com/d56cd1eee
<mikewu> Scunizi: if you run dpkg -L perlmagick | grep bin you can see what files it places in the bin folder. That should give you the command to run
<wizzer> Ilovexp, it doesn't fix the problem
<ILoveXP> are you using alsa? or did you switch to OSS?
<jyaan> sebsebseb swfdec seems OK, at least it's better than Adobe's
<marioxcc> ubottu: sorry by talking in spanish in this channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzer> i think i'm using alsa
<marioxcc> hahaha
<Scunizi> mikewu: thanks
<Scunizi> mikewu: weird .. that returns nothing and synaptic says it's intalled.
<falkman> how come an arrow moves on the screen when i move my mouse?
<falkman> is that supposed to happen?
<Scunizi> falkman: the arrow is your mouse?
<falkman> this whiteish it looks like an arrow
<ILoveXP> falkman: you probably have a virus.
<damo22> can someone help me resolve my unmet dependency... there is a replacement package, but apt doesnt recognise it as a valid replacement... http://pastebin.com/d75761d18
<falkman> what is a virus?
<jyaan> swfdec doesnt work with Youtub?
<ILoveXP> wait, this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<mikewu> Scunizi: apparently perlmagick just provides a module for perl it isn't really a frontend for imagemagick
<jyaan> Youtub*
<jyaan> -.-
<jyaan> Youtube
<ILoveXP> You definately DO NOT have a virus
<jyaan> weak
<ILoveXP> wizzer: /join #alsa
<ziroday> falkman: does it appear in a screenshot?
<falkman> so you say i cannot have a virus on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> mikewu: I can understand not having a front end for imagemagick but what does that mean "a module for perl"?
<jyaan> perl is a language
<Scunizi> doh
<lstarnes> damo22: libglib1.2 is recognized as a different package than libglib2.0-0
<falkman> yes, it is an arrow on the screen, and when i move my mouse, it moves
<RPS> Hello Guys, I have another laptop, but I'll get back to that story can wait ...a virus on ubuntu sounds like more fun. ;)
<lstarnes> damo22: it's for programs which work with version 1.2 but not 2.0
<damo22> lstarnes: yes, i know... i need libglib1.2 for xmms
<lstarnes> damo22: what about xmms2?
<falkman> RPS: its really not that hard
<falkman> make a virus for UNIX
<Scunizi> mikewu: just an interface mechanism for perl and imagemagick?
<falkman> it would work on any platform from UNIX to linux
<tritium> falkman: stay on topic, please
<mikewu> Scunizi: yeah it just exposes imagemagick perl, what exactly are you looking for though?
<damo22> lstarnes: i dont want a server/client music player, just a simple xmms
<Philo06> I like Audacious.
<falkman> it is indeed on topic
<Philo06> Looks like Winamp.
<tritium> falkman: no, the topic is ubuntu support
<Scunizi> mikewu: a gui front end for imagemagick.. I can use some of it's functions via termainal.. but some are complex enough I'd like to gui-fy them
<damo22> how do i tell apt that libglib1.2ldbl replaces libglib1.2 as a valid package?
<lstarnes> damo22: iirc, xmms is now obsolete due to many security issues, unpatched bugs, and depending on an old version of glib
<Philo06> Is KDE4 still considered to be unstable?
<jyaan> Does anyone know where I can get the older version (just before latest Intrepid) of Flash?
<damo22> lstarnes:  i dont care, its the only music player that has a plugin that works with jackd 0.109-2
<damo22> lstarnes: i tried audacious, but i just get white noise in jack
<lstarnes> damo22: I think xmms2 has a jack plugin, but I'm not sure how well it works
<maalicious> hey all...
<maalicious> whats up with ye...
<mikewu> Scunizi: unfortunately i think that imagemagick only exists as a command line program.
<niedzwiedz> how to add a custom city in the weather report?
<maalicious> i installed art manager...how do i remove it now?
<sumdude> why I have no moose?
<sumdude> i move moose and noting hapen
<Philo06> Sort of wish you could just right-click the icon and uninstall.
<Scunizi> mikewu: yep.. I've been looking for the last couple of years to no avail.. wish I knew how to program because that package is invaluable and feature ridden. It would get a lot more exposure with an interface
<damo22> i still want to know how to tell apt that a replacement package satisfies the old packages dependency
<sumdude> i sorry for bad engish
<flaco> hello... anyone with expirence with touch panels??
<sumdude> MOOOSE!
<maalicious> what is moose?
<bazhang> sumdude, lose the caps
<sumdude> moose it ave buttons
<juanbond> hey guys, where's a good place for me to install applications i don't install from synaptic?
<sumdude> you click wit it
<juanbond> some people say install to /opt?
<ziroday> maalicious: sudo apt-get remove gnome-art
<tritium> sumdude: quiet, falkman
<lstarnes> juanbond: for most things, try /usr/local
<maalicious> thanku...let me try it now...
<Scunizi> juanbond: you'll either have a deb or a binary.. they will install where the installer tells it to.  If it's compiled then the same happens.
<ziroday> juanbond: /opt is for large apps like OO.o or eclipse. What app are you compiling from source?
<juanbond> Well, I am installing eclipse as well
<maalicious> it works ziroday!!!
<ziroday> maalicious: awesome
<juanbond> plus, I want to install the flex builder for linux
<ziroday> juanbond: well its your choice really, for me I would stick them under /opt but both will work.
<maalicious> ziroday, i also want gdesklets removed...
<DFM> I have an atheros 5007 wifi that I am trying to get working. I can't locate the inf file to use with ndiswrapper. I can't seem to find a place to download it and when I look on this vista machine it only shows it as a .sys
<maalicious> how to do ti?
<juanbond> ziroday: is there a reason why /opt should be only accessed using sudo?
<D3RGPS31> anyone up to explaining how to add ruby on rails to lamp :D
<ziroday> maalicious: sudo apt-get remove gdesklets gdesklet-data
<juanbond> or should i change own and perms on it for my user
<DFM> anyone know where I can find the inf?
<ziroday> maalicious: or you can use synaptic, search for the gdesklets package and remove the correct one.
<maalicious> hmmm....it says....couldn't find package...
<VieQ> hi all, GPicView don't play .gif
<maalicious> trying synaptics now...
<VieQ> do you know one that do?
<ziroday> maalicious: my bad its sudo apt-get remove gdesklets gdesklets-data
<ziroday> VieQ: firefox?
<VieQ> ziroday, how do I play 650 Gifs in FireFox!!!
<VieQ> do I open them one by one??
<maalicious> superb...i got it removed thro synaptics...
<maalicious> thanks ziro!!
<ziroday> VieQ: mirage will work.
<VieQ> checking
<maalicious> ziro...i also want to know...is there any harm if i login as root
<ziroday> maalicious: yes there is.
<DFM> anyone on the wifi problem?
<ziroday> !root | maalicious
<ubottu> maalicious: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bert1> i can't get rhythmbox plugin to work thru gnome-do, when i check it it says  ERROR: "*PATH*/Rhythmbox.dll already exists" - my PPAs are all updated and i've reinstalled it - how can i get rhythmbox plugin to work thru gnome-do??
<maalicious> ziro...actually am now logged in asroot...
<maalicious> i got a tutorial from web...
<maalicious> used it to change the password..and log in as root...
<ziroday> maalicious: well you really shouldn't do that. You can easily break your system as well as leaving it unsecure
<ziroday> !noroot | maalicious
<ubottu> maalicious: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<VieQ> ziroday, thanks it wrks
<VieQ> :)
<ziroday> VieQ: sweet
<maalicious> oh!!!
<maalicious> i just wanted to know if it's potentially harming my suystem...
<maalicious> i had to do it cause...i couldn't even move files between my folders...
<ziroday> maalicious: you logging in as root and following random tutorials on the internet might
<maalicious> ..like moving a file from desktop to another systems folder...
<juanbond> can anyone think of a reason why it would not be a good idea for me to chown /opt/* for my user?
<RPS> Hello Guys, I had a tough time with my new (piece of crap) Vista machine when I tried to run 8.10 64bit on it from the wubi folder. Now it actually ran perfectly, so I said that wrong. I'll explain, it was a sweet set up and everything ran to perfection UNTIL I tried to run anything with from CD/DVD drive ...it would show everything on any media placed in the drive, but as soon as I tried to use anything in the drive it would immediately
<RPS>  lock up and die. As soon as I would reboot everything would be fine until I tried to access the drive again. Well anyway I made a post on the forums and followed it for over a month. I wound up buying another laptop and I just spotted a reply on my old post. It seems to answer my issue, but it confuses me a little at the same time. If someone could take a look at it I'd be thankful.
<lstarnes> juanbond: it would increase the likelyhood of damage to /opt
<ziroday> RPS: link to forum post?
<Kryzler> Where does the Ubuntu OS physically boot from on the hard-disk? I'm trying to configure my boot-loader
<ziroday> Kryzler: you mean where is grub? In /boot
<RPS> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1012009.html
<Kryzler> erm... Well, it's rather confusing actually... The OpenSUSE grub loader will load the Ubuntu Grub when I select ubuntu, but whenever I choose one of the options in the Ubuntu grub, it gives me Error 15
<RPS> the last entry
<Scunizi> Kryzler: it's probably on the wrong drive.. do you have more than one drive?
<SchmittyDoesIt> Every night my linux box and I have a four hour battle of fustration ending with a short by sweet feeling of satisfaction..... it never fails
<Kryzler> No, I have separate partitions however Scunizi
<Scunizi> Kryzler: how do you manage to compare two different grubs?
<maalicious> how to manage disk space in ubuntu?
<ziroday> RPS: one sec
<RPS> thanks
<daftykins> what does that battle entail SchmittyDoesIt  ?
<ziroday> maalicious: Disk Usage Anaylzer (baobab)
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: qparted
<Kryzler> Scunizi: sorry, I'm not sure what you mean by that question :/
<maalicious> do i have to download it/
<MacAnthony> I have a wireless network issue that was working - my card won't locate any wireless networks
<MacAnthony> iwlist wlan0 scan doesn't find any
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: no you have it and it Gparted actually
<ziroday> Kryzler: could you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and cat /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<maalicious> am using ubuntu 8.10
<Scunizi> Kryzler: you said the Opensusa grub loader loads ubuntu but the ubuntu grub gives error 15
<ziroday> maalicious: its in System > Accessories
<danbhfive> MacAnthony: try with sudo
<maalicious> ok..lemme check...
<maalicious> system accessories?
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: be careful with it
<aL3xa> do you have problems with DVD burning?!
<juanbond> so someone was saying before, that for the most part, it's cool to install apps to /usr/local, but large apps install at /opt ?  so, adobe air was installed by default to /opt, is adobe air a big app like eclipse?  or should i just always install stuff to /usr/local?
<MacAnthony> danbhfive: it's not a permission issue
<maalicious> yes schmitty!
<MacAnthony> same result
<aL3xa> I cannot write DVD's faster than 4x
<derekS> hey guys, I have ubuntu on 3 machines and i just added a vista home premium desktop to my mix. I want to do some sort of remote desktopping into the windows machine, but microshaft doesn't include rdp in this version, does anyone have any reccomended FREE and LEGAL setups?
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: lol
<ziroday> RPS: it does sound like a serious issue you have got there :)
<ganymede> derekS, VNC
<aL3xa> DVD burning problem, pls help
<Kryzler> er... Scunizi Yeah, OpenSUSE uses Grub v2 and will load the v1.5 Ubuntu Grub upon selecting the Ubuntu option in the OpenSUSE grub
<maalicious> i cant find it!
<aL3xa> cannot write faster than 4x
<danbhfive> MacAnthony: well, there is a permission issue.  Without sudo, the scan command just reports the result of the last scan.  With sudo, it does a new scan
<derekS> ganymede: which one? there are a bunch of servers
<maalicious> ;'(
<ziroday> RPS: so just trying to understand, you are still using wubi right?
<MacAnthony> danbhfive: I get the same result
<ganymede> derekS, i use RealVNC on XP. there's also tight VNC. i'm not sure which one you will prefer
<RPS> no abandoned that set up and went on to another pc
<ziroday> RPS: and basically as soon as you play any media of a cd/dvd the drive dies?
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: one sec
<maalicious> okay schmit...
<ziroday> RPS: right, do you know if it happens on a livecd/actual install?
<RPS> yep the second I try to do anything other look at stuff it dies
<Lighttitan> ok, just did a fresh install of Ubuntu. I think I am missing some of my favorite repositories... cause when I do a search for stuff like "Limewire" or "Boxee" it doesn't find anything in Synaptic like my last installation of Ubuntu did.
<derekS> ganymede: can i lock the windows machine and still remote in with realvnc?
<df1> whats my ip?
<Lighttitan> Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Scunizi> Kryzler: so it's cascading the grub menu's? Opensuse loads the grub menu for ubuntu?  If that is the case then was Opensuse installed second?
<ganymede> derekS, i don't know; i've never tried.
<RPS> well it corrupted my vista and I finally dropped that whole project
<ziroday> RPS: please address it makes it easier for me :). Does this happen on an actual install or just wubi?
<RPS> bought another laptop and I'n using it
<ganymede> df1, try whatismyip.com or something like that
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: you checked Applications -> System Tools. ?
<df1> i did but i dont trust it
<derekS> ganymede: and it doesn't bring over sound, does it?
<df1> it gave me some 54 number
<RPS> I never tried it in anything other than wubi
<maalicious> i just have compiz fusion icon there...
<RPS> I ran the livecd and it played fine
<SchmittyDoesIt> df1: ipchicken.com
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: pull u a terminal
<ziroday> RPS: hmm right. Well I would strongly recommend you try to install ubuntu normally on your computer and see if its still an issue
<maalicious> okay...
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ziroday> maalicious: do you want to manage disk space or format your disk?
<cjae> I have two hds in my box how do I tell for sure which one grub (mbr) is installed to
<RPS> I've heard that vista 64 and ubuntu can have problems together
<ziroday> RPS: not that I have heard of.
<maalicious> manage disk space...
<Lighttitan> oh wait.... I think I know what repositories I am missing, something about midubuntu or something? Can someone please jog my memory?
<ziroday> maalicious: then in a terminal type in baobab
<RPS> I thought there were partitioning issues
<ziroday> SchmittyDoesIt: gparted does not manage disk space :)
<SchmittyDoesIt> maalicious: after that then look in applications > system tools
<Kryzler> Scunizi: hole in one! Yeah Ubuntu was installed first, and OpenSUSE second
<cody> hi i have a problem can you help me
<MacAnthony> any one good with wireless network troubleshooting?
<ziroday> RPS: nope, just follow the installer and you should be as good as gold
<cody> im a virus
<cody> virus
<cody> you will all die
<SchmittyDoesIt> ziroday: this will suffice
<bazhang> cody, stop
<ziroday> !ops | cody
<ubottu> cody: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ganymede> derekS, sorry, i never tried sound
<maalicious> schmit i still show only compiz icon...
<RPS> I hope you are not the herpes virus
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<rabbit_ubuntu> Having a lil' challenge
<maalicious> ziro: it shows me disk usage analyzer
<rabbit_ubuntu> Trying to get an ISO to run in a Vbox XP
<ziroday> maalicious: which is what you want right?
<rabbit_ubuntu> But I can't install Daemon tools
<Lighttitan> In Synaptic I am missing some of my favorite apps when I go to search, like "Limewire" and "Boxee" does anyone know what repository I might be missing that would have such apps?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Is there anything I can do about that?
<maalicious> but...how do it shrink or extend volume int it?
<maalicious> just like in vista...
<ziroday> Lighttitan: you need to enable repo's for those projects
<ziroday> maalicious: then you want gparted. First do apt-get install gparted and then do gparted
<ziroday> rabbit_ubuntu: you need to ask in ##windows for windows issues
<maalicious> hmmm...i just tried it...but the icon does not show up...
<ziroday> maalicious: icon?
<maalicious> i just have the compiz fusion icon...
<Kryzler> maalicious: you may need to do "sudo gparted"
<Scunizi> Kryzler: ok.. so Opensuse over wrote the mbr and set it's own grub up but didn't recognize ubuntu as it's own unique install and so the grub entry only referenced the old grub menu on ubuntu.. sounds like you need to manually edit opensuse's /boot/grub/menu.lst and fix the reference to boot ubuntu.. that or use a live cd and fix it that way. I can give you a link if you want.
<Lighttitan> ziroday, I don't recall enabling repositories for those specifically, I think they were included in some kind of general repository I added at some point in my last Linux install
<ZykoticK9> rabbit_ubuntu, (so long as it isn't a bootable cd) you could mount the CD using VB prior to starting XP, then when XP is booted it will think the cd is in the drive... just a suggestion.
<bazhang> Lighttitan, medibuntu?
<Kryzler> Scunizi: please, anything would be helpful right now :)
<maalicious> okay okay...got it...
<Lighttitan> ya, that's the one I think! Thanks bazhang
<maalicious> problem solved!!
<Scunizi> !grub | Kryzler
<ubottu> Kryzler: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ziroday> bazhang: medibuntu has boxeee?
<rabbit_ubuntu> ZykoticK9: A better suggestion, thanks alot. I appreciate it.
<bazhang> ziroday, dont think so no
<rabbit_ubuntu> And I figured since im running it IN Windows THROUGH Ubuntu this would be the place
<rabbit_ubuntu> ZykoticK9:  I'll try that, thanks again
<Kryzler> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scunizi> Kryzler: can you access the ubuntu partition?
<maalicious> my tunapie2 suddenly says there are no streams avlbl!!!
<maalicious> even a few moments ago i was using it...
<MacAnthony> any one got time to help troubleshoot a wireless issue?
<maalicious> how did this happen?
<AE> depends
<turtle_> i love the solved part
<AE> MacAnthony: do an iwconfig and pastebin the results and send it to me
<maalicious> somebody help....my tunapie2 says no streams avlbl...
<Kryzler> Scunizi: yes
<Kryzler> I can mount it no problem at all from within OpenSUSE
<aaron_> does anyone on here play wow i need some quick help with getting my game installed
<RPS> ziroday, do you think I should give it another try? Should I change my bios settings like the guy said in the post? Do you think it will give me issues like the guy said?
<Scunizi> Kryzler: as an interim, you could compare /boot/grub/menu.lst from both installs and see what reference is used on the ubuntu menu verses the opensuse.. then augment the opensuse menu to match the hd reference etc.
<ziroday> RPS: yep I reckon you should, I would change the bios settings, and I would do a proper ubuntu install, not with wubi
<Kryzler> cheers Scunizi I'll give that a go
<Scunizi> Kryzler: good luck
<stokee> help guys, i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 8.10 and get no wireless... i am using a toshiba l35 with atheros a/b/g
<Scunizi> stokee: the icon in the upper right near the clock that looks like computer screens .. click and or right mouse click to get a menu to activate wireless.
<RPS> ziroday, now I have to think in a WinBlows way ...let me see, Vista wants permission to do this and that and that and ...
<stokee> its greyed out
<stokee> the wired network, auto etho, and wireless networks are greyed out
<rabbit_ubuntu> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the suggestion, it worked
<Scunizi> stokee: go to system>Admin>Network and try there.
<rabbit_ubuntu> ZykoticK9:  I appreciate it. G'night till next time guys
<ZykoticK9> stokee, I had the EXACT same problem for a while yesterday with my EEE, wireless didn't work until I plugged the EEE back in.  You don't happen to be running off batteries are you?
<stokee> i tried out system specific things and i think its on the drivers, bcoz when i do iwconfig eth0 - no wireless ...
<ZykoticK9> stokee, ummmm, different problem then - iwconfig was showing my card :(  good luck
<Scunizi> stokee: eth0 is the wired port.. typically wireless is different
<stokee> l0, eth0, wifi0 - no wireless
<stokee> extensions
<stokee> i have ath0
<Scunizi> stokee: that might be it
<Scunizi> probably is
<bazhang> try sudo dhclient ath0 stokee
<stokee> still . . . checking it out
<acu> is there any utility which grabs the IP address of your eth card and send it to a website, ftp or email (I have a box which gets dynamic IP - and I want to get the IP without the need of someone physically there to tell me what is the new IP)
<SandGorgon> acu: you can hack one together in python using twitter APIs. there are lots of examples
<tritium> acu: easier just to use a service like dyndns, or similar
<njero> hey all, I am trying to format a folder full of xml files. I can do this with xargs and xmllint: "ls *.xml | xargs xmllint -f" but I want to redirect the output for each xargs call back to the original file. Can xargs do this?
<mejobloggs> hi guys im running ubuntu for a fileserver, and ive just gone to get a video, and all my files are gone! any idea what's happened?
<tritium> mejobloggs: that's obviously not enough information
<mejobloggs> tritium: ok only other bit of info is that i changed the permissions recently, but the files were still there after that anyway
<mejobloggs> tritium: maybe ask me questions cause im a noob and dont really know what info to give
<timmyd> does anyone know how to roll back firefox to 3.0.6 easily?
<racecar56> ack my sound dosent work
<jyaan> timmyd: all you can do is go into synaptic and click "force version" from the menu, and hope that version is there
<tritium> mejobloggs: you'd have to tell us what you did.  Files just don't disappear.
<racecar56> my sound is broken.. i know it isnt muted
<jyaan> timmyd: then if it is, you can lock the version so it won't bother you about an upgrade
<timmyd> jyaan: hm poop. it only has 3.0.3
<joerlend_> what's the name of that fantastic movie made in bender?
<jyaan> =/
<mejobloggs> ok, the changing permission thing is the only thing i can think is related. What I did is changed the Owner and Group to nobody, since i assumed that would let everyone have full access
<jyaan> joerlend Which one?
<joerlend_> jyaan: the bunny one.
<jyaan> big bucky bunny or something like that
<joerlend_> yes! Thanks :)
<jyaan> I saw it, it was pretty interesting
<jyaan> I could _never_ use Blender like that though
<jyaan> :P
<mejobloggs> but apart from that... ive done nothing else
<tritium> jyaan: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support comments, please
<meoblast001> ahh help
<meoblast001> Pidgin won't let me block people on MSN
<meoblast001> i hit block, it shows the locked door, but the IM's keep comming
<racecar56> my sound is broken.. i know it isnt muted
<damo22> lol
<tritium> meoblast001: pidgin's IRC channel is #pidgin
<racecar56> what to do?
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, "nobody" is an actual user account, so it really depends on the permissions that are currently set for group and other, can you log onto the server through ssh or some other means?  can you check if the files are actually still there, and what there permissions are set too?
<racecar56> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: can log in through putty, what should i do from there?
<ember_> hey if i upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 will i keep kde 3?
<Scunizi> yes
<jyaan> Does anyone have any idea what happened with Flash? Now when I play videos, they only work correctly for about 10-20 seconds, and either totally lag out or start skipping fast-forward. I also got the older v10's from Adobe but they had the same result (! was pretty shocked about that)
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, perfect, do you know where the files where located (what directory)?  try logging on and changing to that directory.  are you serving files with NFS or Samba?
<jyaan> Firefox doesn't give any error messages though
<Code_Bleu> how can i flash the BIOS on my DELL latitude e4300 running ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: i just right clicked on them and said 'share', so whatever that is
<ember_> If i upgrade from 8.04 will i be able to keep KDE 3? or will it just upgrade to 8.04?
<J-_> Do 3D applications still crash with Hardy and the GM965 chipset?
<jyaan> ember_: I believe it will upgrade
<regeya> doo doop doop doo doo
<ziroday> ember_: I don't think so, but #kubuntu will know more
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: what do i put in the command line now that im at the dir?
<acu> tritium: thanks it is a good ideea - I can make that computer with dynamic id as a dynamic ip client - now I have to learn how to make the server to get the message
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, ls -l
<jyaan> ember_: You might get both installed
<mejobloggs> mejobloggs@fatso:/mnt/filestore1$ ls -l
<mejobloggs> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<mejobloggs> total 0
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: does that mean my hdd is dead? that folder is just 1 hdd
<ziroday> mejobloggs: is the hdd mounted?
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, on the left you should see something like -rw-r--r-- these are the permissions, there are 3 groups show here: User, Group and Other, we need to see that Other so the last group has at least r
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, ziroday might be onto something, do you have more then one drive?
<mejobloggs> yes have more than 1 drive, but they just work when i turn the pc on
<mejobloggs> so i dunno why they would suddenly not work
<Code_Bleu> update BIOS on dell laptop running ubuntu...how?
<silver_swords> hi there.
<ziroday> mejobloggs: well it sounds like the hard drive might not even be mounted. What does sudo umount /mnt/filestore say?
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, if you type "mount" do you see more then one hdX or sdX listed?
<roccity> hey guys whats going on
<mejobloggs> mejobloggs@fatso:/mnt/filestore1$ sudo umount /mnt/filestore1
<Scunizi> Code_Bleu: some motherboards allow you to put the new bios image on a cdrom or usb stick then boot into bios and do it from there.
<mejobloggs> umount: /mnt/filestore1: device is busy.
<mejobloggs>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<mejobloggs>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<FloodBot3> mejobloggs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mejobloggs> and mount says: /dev/sda1 on /mnt/filestore1 type ext3 (rw)
<sam__> holy crap
<sam__> someone help me
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, your in the directory your trying to unmount - that won't work.  try  "cd /" first then retry the unmount
<roccity> whats up sam__
<sam__> i just plugged my iPod into my computer. RythymBox opened up and said every file on the ipod is missing.
<Code_Bleu> scunizi: Dell doesnt offer that..ive looked
<racecar56> my sound is broken.. i know it isnt muted
<racecar56> can someone help??
<sam__> all 4K of my songs just disappeared
<sam__> and now my ipod's back to factory settings
<sam__> it doesnt even have a name anymore
<sam__> its just: Apple iPod music player
<silver_swords> ouch
<sam__> yea
<sam__> wtfffffffffffff
<roccity> sam__: aye?
<Scunizi> Code_Bleu: how is it suppose to happen
<tritium> sam__: vulgarity doesn't help
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: ok so this time sudo umount /mnt/filestore1 just... well i did it, and it didnt say anything
<silver_swords> and you didnt have a backup?
<sam__> Sorry
<sam__> im just frustrated
<sam__> my backup is on the windows portion of the HD
<roccity> sam__: did you unplug it without unmounting it?
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, now try mounting it again "sudo mount /mnt/filestore1"
<sam__> which linux cant open
<racecar56> linux can open ntfs...
<sam__> Roccity- yea, after it said there wree no songs on it
<racecar56> use ntfs-3g
<racecar56> (ubuntu comes with ntfs-3g)
<sam__> linux says its unable to unmount the portion w/ my winxp files
<Code_Bleu> scunizi: run the executable from within windows or from dos.  Ive tried using ultimite boot cd and running the dos boot disk, however i have been unsuccessful in accessing the exe once booted
<sam__> which had a good chunk of my songs
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error.       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<roccity> sam__: I don't think linux can mount hfs? anyone can correct me
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, SO we now know that the problem is your SATA drive is not mounting.
<jerry1963> Anyone seen newsman?
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: shall i try restarting my pc?
<roccity> sam__: I think it uses fuse like for win mtp files system
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: maybe a plug came out or something?
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, if you haven't already -- YES
<Scunizi> Code_Bleu: is there something specific on the upgrade that you need? if not then don't bother.. if you do need something then maybe you're stuck
<sam__> i used to be able to access my windows stuff
<sam__> i dk why this happened
<jerry1963> I cant get my shock player or any adobe system to work after downloading it
<polywaffle> hey, I saw in a linux magazine that ubuntu has an image optimised for netbooks at some site similar to the following: d$image.canonical.com or something similar, any ideas?
<tritium> polywaffle: cdimage
<jerry1963> Ive probably downloaded it 10 times
<tritium> polywaffle: cdimage.ubuntu.com, that is
<trapline91> Can someone help me out real quick. I have all the restricted drivers installed for playing DVD's but when I start to play a DVD it seems like my computer freezes up and won't play
<polywaffle> ok no worries, they said it was hidden but maybe not.  Is that optimised?
<trapline91> I have never been able to get a dvd to play
<Cige> hey, is there an easy way to make a windows partition with Ubuntu already installed?  I see plenty of guides on how to do it the other way around, but that's not exactly helpful.  I really just want it so that I can run a few games on my laptop.
<TeamColtra[CAM||> jerry1963: You haven't rebooted yet have you?
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, have you installed dvdcss2 from the Mediabuntu repo?
<Datz1> Hi, when I try to use Ubuntu live cd on my emachines T2245 when the Desktop GUI starts up, everything goes black.  The same cd works on my other computer though.  Is there a graphics driver problem or something?
<aprilhare> strange: when i double click on a matroska video file in gnome, it opens in totem. however, when i click 'play' on a matroska file in vuze, it opens the video with windows media player (c/o crossover) which isn't helpful given WMP doesn't have the codecs to play them. how do i make vuze forget about the existance of WMP? :)
<roccity> I think sam is upset
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, Don't think so, never heard of it
<rww> Cige: Vista or XP?
<sam__> woah
<jerry1963> Yes I think I did this morning
<sam__> i was just in here
<sam__> about my ipod
<sam__> getting messed up
<sam__> and
<FloodBot3> sam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cige> rww; Xp
<sam__> k sorry
<racecar56> ...
<racecar56> my sound is broken.. i know it isnt muted.. what do i do???
<TeamColtra[CAM||> Cige you _DO_ do it in reverse... just create the new partion in gparted and make it a FAT32 or NTFS and install it on that partiion
<roccity> sam__: can you check it in a apple or win box?
<rww> Cige: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<aprilhare> i'll repeat my last message - it got swamped :)
<aprilhare> strange: when i double click on a matroska video file in gnome, it opens in totem. however, when i click 'play' on a matroska file in vuze, it opens the video with windows media player (c/o crossover) which isn't helpful given WMP doesn't have the codecs to play them. how do i make vuze forget about the existance of WMP? :)
<sam__> Anyway, my ipod just got all deleted. And then i tried to add a song to it and rythymbox just restarted
<sam__> exitted rather
<rww> Cige: I've used the Vista version of that article a few times and it works great.
<Cige> thanks rww, just what i was looking for
<roccity> sam__: can you get amarok and try it?
<Datz1> Hi, when I try to use Ubuntu live cd on my emachines T2245 when the Desktop GUI starts up, everything goes black.  The same cd works on my other computer though.  Is there a graphics driver problem or something?
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, Where do i get dvdcss2
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for details, good luck
<sam__> whats amarok?
<roccity> sam__: or gtkpod
<sam__> is it another program for audio
<trapline91> ok thank you :D
<roccity> sam__: yeah better imo than rhythmbox
<jerry1963> I have Xp and Ubuntu both downloaded, I have reinstalled windows bout 7 times now and it still doesnt get over 4 bits on my display, I think it might have been cause I uninstalled my flash player bout a couple weeks back
<roccity> sam__: sudo apt-get install amarok
<sam__> but what will happen to my music which is gone
<sam__> i think its still on my ipod or something
<sam__> because
<sam__> under Rythymbox
<tritium> !enter | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roccity> sam__: you will get some kde deps but its worth it
<sam__> theres a section called Missing Files
<jerry1963> Ubuntu display works great and so does the sounde but not XP
<sam__> and it has all my songs there
<sam__> so i dk
<FloodBot3> sam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Datz1> Hi, when I try to use Ubuntu live cd on my emachines T2245 when the Desktop GUI starts up, everything goes black.  The same cd works on my other computer though.  Is there a graphics driver problem or something?
<jerry1963> Yes Dat, My Xp does that after enabling my default windows driver
<roccity> sam__: try amarok
<racecar56> i still have no sound
<racecar56> amarok for kde
<Scunizi> Datz1: before you hit enter to load the gui there should be an option for safe graphics mode or something similar
<jerry1963> Not enabling it I mean
<TeamColtra[CAM||> I was creating a new partition on my hard drive (for a my /home folder) , but in gparted on the live disk it says that my current partition is around 90somthing gigs of the 110 I gave the partiion.... However when I am here on my stable install... it says the filesystem is only 37.4GB big  which includes my 32.9GB /home
<Datz1>  Scunizi, jerry1963: thanks I will try that
<jerry1963> Yw Dat
<silver_swords> Datz1: i got the same problem when installing ubuntu, but i just wait for a few minutes and it lights up again to continue.
<TeamColtra[CAM||> Is there a reason why gparted is grossly over shooting the size of my install? or is there a way I can see where these HUGE folders are located so I can fix it?
<roccity> racecar56: whats going on with your sound?
<sam__> amarok is installing.
<ZykoticK9> Datz1, looks like your not alone with graphics problem with a T2245 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-984823.html
<sam__> I'm so sad/angry/frustrated. why is this happening to me!?!? im a nice guy. ARGHGH
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: i restarted and its all back :) :) i wonder what happened
<Datz1> ZykoticK9, thanks, will take a look
<DaveCo> hello
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, for whatever reason, the drive didn't mount on boot???  don't know why...
<roccity> sam__: linux doesn't discriminate :) happens to lots
<jerry1963> Im kinda getting used to Ubuntu now but I cant get get Shock player to work after installing it
<DaveCo> ziroday
<sam__> does amarok support video
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, well, at least everything is back :)
<TeamColtra[CAM||> sam__: Linux doesn't discriminate it hates all of us equally
<mejobloggs> ZykoticK9: i was using it! then walked away and came back, and then poof
<sam__> cuz that was one thing that sucked about rythym box
<ziroday> DaveCo: as in #ubuntu-sg :)
<DaveCo> no amarock doesnt like video
<roccity> sam__: not that I know of but 2.0 might
<racecar56> my sound is 100% dead
<DaveCo> oh
<DaveCo> sry
<sam__> jeez louise. my next computer is gonna be Vista only
<Datz1> ZykoticK9: I might also mention that Xubuntu does not have this problem
<sam__> this linux stuff is a huge headache
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, Ok now it plays for a little while without freezing but I then get "An error occured - Failed to connect stream: OK"
<mejobloggs> lol sam i was just thinking something like that too
<roccity> sam__: thats sad oh well good luck
<tritium> sam__: better than a Vista migraine
<sam__> haha
<sam__> maybe
<TeamColtra[CAM||> sam__ take it from a guy who has switched over from 100% windows to 100% ubuntu its totally worth it... however after I get this partition taken care of I am swithing over to #! Crunchbang
<ZykoticK9> Datz1, saw something in that post about disabling compiz???  i really don't know man, i got nothing.  good luck.
<silver_swords> sam_: but better than viruses, worms, trojans...
<sam__> i mean, if you just invest the money in good hardware, vista isnt bad. too many people compain
<TeamColtra[CAM||> :P Mainly because I can swear in the #! Crunchbang channel :P
<sam__> it's not that hard to avoid viruses/trojans etc
<silver_swords> ha
<sam__> vista never deleted 4 thousand of my songs randomly
<TeamColtra[CAM||> Neither did ubuntu...
<LinuxUser_> Hi all .. i would like to hear you all, if somebody of you know what it is you need to write in Terminal to get the Compliz package manager or what the name is, i cant remember, but in that you can sit Burn on when you close a window :)
<TeamColtra[CAM||> You did
<TeamColtra[CAM||> compiz-fusion
<tritium> sam__: you'll likely find that your files are still there.  You judge prematurely, and blame linux in general, when you should not.
<roccity> sam__: maybe Im the only one here but when reading the manual I never had that happen neither
<Datz1> ZykoticK9: Yep, noticed that too, if I install I will take that option, thanks
<roccity> sam__: cause... well I read how to mount and unmount things in linux
<Datz1> right now safe graphics mode is working
<sam__> tritium: what should i do.
<sam__> haha thanks roccity.
<sam__> i have amarok now. now what?
<racecar56> my sound is 100% dead
<roccity> sam click setup
<TeamColtra[CAM||> LinuxUser_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<ZykoticK9> Datz1, good luck :)  if install does give you problems you could look into the "alternate" install cd, think that was mentioned in that forum post as well, it's a text based install.
<tritium> sam__: sorry, I don't have an iPod, so I've never tried what you've done.  But, you can start by not using the Enter key as punctuation.
<tritium> racecar56: yes, you've mentioned that about 50 times already
<jerry1963> I just wish I could get the aol radio to work again
<sam__> yea sorry. its a bad habit i have from using AIM
<jerry1963> What did I do?
<Datz1> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I will look into that too.  :)
<jerry1963> < Pouts:(
<TeamColtra[CAM||> sam__: I was able to get music onto my iPHONE (which is 1000X harder than getting it onto an ipod) so it *IS* possible
<TeamColtra[CAM||> ^ you simply need to read the steps... step by step... and do exactly what you are told, or you will do something foolish... like delete all the music on your ipod
<racecar56> more info: i have a hp pavilion dv9000 laptop with a conexant sound card
<sam__> ok. i didnt delte the stuff on purpose. i just plugged the ipod in and no files were found on rythymbox. im not some computer noob.
<TeamColtra[CAM||> sam__: :P You *WERE* just arguing for _WINDOWS_ I had to assume. ;-)
<sam__> im a bit emotional
<sam__> Those 4k songs were with my since i was but a wee young lad.
<TeamColtra[CAM||> Trust me, I understand how it goes... I am about to do a huge step in moving from ubuntu to crunchbang and know I am going to lose some of my files.. I always forget to do something
<silver_swords> ok my turn.. anyone can browse their windows mobile 6 with bluetooth?
<trapline91> I installed the medibuntu package and I still can not seem to get the DVD to play back. I wonder if the problem has to do with /etc/fstab or something
<tritium> sam__: and you have them backed up, or in your iTunes on your windows install, right?
<Scunizi> TeamColtra[CAM||: why not just load the windows manager that crunchbang uses?
<TeamColtra[CAM||> :P Which is why I am trying to find out why my partition is showing that it has more space used up than it acutally does in gparted
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, did you install libdvdcss2?
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, Yes
<silver_swords> anyone?  =)
<sam__> i have a bunch of songs there
<sam__> not all of them are on windows though.
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, But I think the problem has to do with my fstab configuration since I don't see my second DVD player in it
<TeamColtra[CAM||> Scunizi because there is more to it than just the beautiful windows manager that #! uses.
<silver_swords> sam_.. go drink some beer, you'll feel ok after.
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, do you have "mplayer" installed on your system?  if so try "mplayer dvd://1" -- nothing to do with fstab for dvd playback really, dvd's aren't really mounted to play them.
<TeamColtra[CAM||> there are the files that make up crunchbang (which admittedly share alot alike with ubuntu obviously)
<qcjn> hi, i tried to install sonata latest version..didn't work..can somebody help me to get back the the old version ?
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, Can't find it
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, It doesn't seem to find my DVD in my second DVD player only in my first
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, libdvdcss2??? what can't you find?
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, Its not reconizing the DVD in my dvd player
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, so you can play dvds in one drive and not the other???  just trying to get some clarification.
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, correct
<silver_swords> anybody got to browse their wm6 with bluetooth? =)
<silver_swords>  i keep getting "Could not display "obex://[xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx]/".
<quibbler> trapline91: problem i not playing DVD, but a dead drive!
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, OK the problem is that /dev/dvd is a pointer to a specific drive if you do "ls -l /dev/dvd" it will show you which physical drive it's pointing too.  but if you can play in one drive - i'm done.  good luck man.
<trapline91> quibbler,  the drive works fine when burning CD's
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, how do i point it to the other drive
<quibbler> trapline91: maybe it is a CD burner and oit a DVD reader
<quibbler> not
<ZykoticK9> trapline91, sorry man i'm done, someone else might help with that.
<trapline91> quibbler, no its both i know since it played dvd's on windows back in the day
<trapline91> ZykoticK9, thanks for your help :D
<silver_swords> bluetooth anyone?
<silver_swords> good luck all.
<ZykoticK9> silver_swords, does the wm6 (whatever that is) have an obex server running?  this would be the error if i tried to connect to a headset, as it doesn't have a file sharing service obviously.  i'm afraid i'm not any more help on bluetooth - never had any luck with it on Ubuntu :(  good luck
<frodubuntu> I have apparently messed up the dependencies for my openoffice
<frodubuntu> and I can't seem to install it
<frodubuntu> can someone help me identify which could be the program?
<sebsebseb> frodubuntu: Open Office comes as part of Ubuntu
<rww> frodubuntu: can you post the command you're trying to use, and the entire output (including errors) from it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link to the paste page it creates here, please?
<frodubuntu> racecar56: thanks
<bthornton> does anybody know if it's possible to remotely administer a Mac (Leopard) box from a Linux machine?
<trapline91> Well seems I got the DVD to play but now It won't let me go to the DVD menu so I have to wait through all the commercials...
<sebsebseb> bthornton: it it possible
<sebsebseb> bthornton: is that over  a network or over the Internet?
<ZykoticK9> bthornton, you could look into VNC, just a suggestion
<bthornton> sebsebseb: over a network
<frodubuntu> well I got it
<sebsebseb> bthornton: yeah VNC  over your  LAN it should be ok without encryption, but if you were to use on Internet you should tunnel it over SSH
<azlon_> is there a program similar to activesync that will let me connect to my phone?
<frodubuntu> I wen't into synaptic and removed first everything that had openoffice in it
<bthornton> I'm currently using NX for remote Linux which I really like (it's fast even over the 'net)
<Diehardy> are there any South African channels?
<frodubuntu> and then just was able to run the apt-get install openoffice.org
<racecar56> what do i do to fix my sound? it dosen't work, i have tried restarting X and restarting the whole system, and it does not work
<sebsebseb> bthornton: NX may work on Mac also I don't know, don't have a Mac
<bthornton> if it's Mac to Mac, iChat has a really good remote desktop protocol that's fast, but I'm not sure if there's a Linux client for it?
<bthornton> it doesn't I checked :(
<rww> bthornton: For VNC, Mac System Preferences > Sharing > Screen Sharing > Computer Settings... > [X] VNC viewers may control screen with password: _______, then hit OK and enable Screen Sharing. Then use Remote Desktop Viewer on the Ubuntu machine.
<sebsebseb> bthornton: ok use VNC
<ariqs> I want to install ubuntu on a usb drive on a laptop, will that work?
<bthornton> okay thanks rww and sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> bthornton: and if your going to do it over the Internet make sure to tunnel it over  SSH, so it's secure
<frodubuntu> yeah, but a bit slower
<ZykoticK9> ariqs, yes but it's slow off usb
<ariqs> will a 4 gig stick do?
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> yep  4GB is more than enough
<sebsebseb> for that
<rww> Diehardy: There's an Ubuntu South Africa LoCo channel at #ubuntu-za. Not sure if it's active, though.
<ariqs> thanks.
<sebsebseb> CompuHacker: Cracker/Blackhat  or  Hacker/programmer ?
<CompuHacker> Gentlemen.
<Diehardy> thanks
<bthornton> wooow VNC is slow :p
<sebsebseb> bthornton:   NX
<CompuHacker> Both :3
<sebsebseb> bthornton: how do you do it?
<mejobloggs> if i do apt-get install sensors-applet, it installs, but i can't find it in the menu to run it. Also, I tried looking in the package manager thing, and it doesnt show there?? Weird
<bthornton> this thing is slower over 802.11g than NX is over the 'net
<sebsebseb> bthornton: also you can hear the sounds of the system your remote conecting with that can't you?
<sebsebseb> bthornton: yeah VNC can be  a bit slow
<sebsebseb> bthornton: ,but it works quite well for me most of the time over net on my  SSH
<bthornton> sebsebseb: that's why I was trying to see if there was a better way. so as far as SSH go--do you mean that you just remotely execute X apps over SSH? or can you get a full desktop that way?
<sebsebseb> bthornton: I mean remote connect other peoples compuers using  the net, when  VNC is tunneled over SSH so it's encrypted
<sebsebseb> bthornton: VNC on it's own is not secure on the net
<bthornton> oh I gotcha
<bthornton> yeah I've got no need to talk to this thing over the 'net, but good to know
<sebsebseb> bthornton: how do you do NX?????
<sebsebseb> bthornton: and you can hear the sounds of the system you remote connect?
<todd> cpmpiz ==> Fatal: Compiz can't be ran using VESA or VGA divers.
<todd> any ideas?
<quibbler> mejobloggs: right click on panel add hardware sensors monitor
<bthornton> sebsebseb: Sound is supposed to be possible with NX but I haven't tried it.
<racecar56> i am tired of no sound.. what is up with this
<bthornton> sebsebseb: as for how I do it? I just downloaded the server and client from http://www.nomachine.com/
<sebsebseb> bthornton: how do you do NX,  I tried  http://www.nomachine.com installed that, and was able to open another account up on this computer.  that's as far as I got
<sebsebseb> bthornton: yeah I don't really know how nomachine works yet
<mejobloggs> quibbler: cant even find it to add
<sebsebseb> bthornton: I was thinking maybe use as a replacmeent for VNC, if I knew how to use NX better
<bthornton> sebsebseb: I never needed to do anythign more than install the debs, but I do know that you need openssh installed...
<quibbler> mejobloggs: that is what sensors-applet is.
<ZykoticK9> todd, in order for Compiz to be workable in any way you really need a graphics card driver installed, using the built in VESA or VGA isn't really sufficient to get compiz running well...
<bthornton> sebsebseb: Yes, I highly recommend that over VNC if you're going to remotely administer a Linux box
<mejobloggs> quibbler: yeah, but its not there
<sebsebseb> bthornton: well VNC works well,  but NX  may be better
<capnquirk> hello Ubuntans
<quibbler> mejobloggs: logout/in and check again
<bthornton> sebsebseb: it is, trust me :)
<wolter> hi again
<bthornton> sebsebseb: on a 768 Kbps link over the 'net, an NX session feels just as responsive as if I were sitting at the machine
<wolter> is there a client that permits me to send files to other computers connected on the local network directly?
<todd> ZykoticK9,you are right,and I have installed this xserver-xorg-video-intel,no how to change the mode?
<bthornton> and it's secure
<wolter> compatible with mac and windows, preferably.
<capnquirk> you mean like ftp wolter?
<RPS> ziroday, are you still hanging out there?
<wolter> capnquirk, more like ip.
<wolter> capnquirk, i have ftp, but it doesn't work every time.
<sebsebseb> bthornton: well I get that a lot of the time with  VNC, when connected to  peoples computers.   ,but  VNC can be  be a bit slow times
<ziroday> RPS: barely
<lwizardl> hi
<capnquirk> it doesn't work on your local network every time? how bizarre
<wolter> capnquirk, the ideal thing would be somethink like giver, but for mac and windows too...
<sebsebseb> hi wizard
<ZykoticK9> todd, i'd start by just restarting X and see what the Automatic X does, but you may need to manually set the xorg.conf file to use the intel driver - afraid I don't know the specifics...
<lwizardl> is there a channel for ubuntu on laptops or is this also the support channel?
<rohan> hi guys just wanted to know if i can use ubuntu for some real eye cnady6
<wolter> capnquirk, yeah... well, I tell people to enter my ftp://computername.local
<wolter> but doesn't always work.
<sebsebseb> wizard this is the suppourt channel
<sebsebseb> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<capnquirk> ah, that is the problem you are using zeroconf names. if you try ftp://ipaddress it will always work
<todd> ZykoticK9, thank you all the same,but you said I am not using the intel driver?
<endersnewhope> I turned off automatic login and the setting below (wait to login i think), now when the login screen appears it immediately says failed to authenticate
<endersnewhope> is there a way to reverse it?
<RPS> ziroday, I tried changing the setting and it locked up my pc, so I called an Asus tech and he told me the info the guy left me was spot-on, but that I would have to do a reinstall to use it, so now its back up time and then I'll pull the trigger on it.
<wolter> capnquirk, but there is no ip send file application that you know off?
<ZykoticK9> todd, Not sure?  but the error message you origionally gave said VESA and VGA, neither of which are any good for Compiz
<ziroday> RPS: awesome
<RPS> ziroday, I just retoggled my bios settings back and everything is fine
<capnquirk> there are many ways to send files over an ip netwrok
<racecar56> i am still having no sound
<ziroday> RPS: so it all works?
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racecar56> never mind
<racecar56> my speakers are WEIRD
<RPS> well it will all work when I go thru the steps
<lwizardl> ok I have a Tablet PC a Toshiba Portege M200 anyone know how I set Ubuntu to detect when I set my screen to portrait mode?
<ziroday> RPS: it sounds like you have a buggy/crappy/incompatible sata controller
<racecar56> lol
<RPS> on an Asus computer ...how sad is that
<Daremonai> Has anyone tried upsmon on ubuntu? I can't get it to detect my UPS (I got it from: http://www.alwayson.com/upsmon.html)
<Nytrix> any1 alive?
<capnquirk> no
<sebsebseb> no
<DarkSotM> zombie
<endersnewhope> does anyone know a way to bypass the login screen, it won't give me time to enter a password, it immediately says failed to authenticate
<Nytrix> mmmk
<drackmere> vampite
<drackmere> re
<sebsebseb> vampire
<capnquirk> lich
<drackmere> troll?
<lwizardl> ghoul
<LordFDisk> I'm in sleep mode
<lwizardl> anyone know how I set Ubuntu to detect when I switch my screen to portrait mode?
<Nytrix> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Nytrix> endersnewhope, can u still login though?
<endersnewhope> only from a bash prompt
<endersnewhope> in recovery mode
<RoastedTiresX> whos a genius with crontab?
<Nytrix> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<capnquirk> does it really take a genius?
<RoastedTiresX> capnquirk - that's what I thought
<RoastedTiresX> until I set up crontab to run my backup script and it somehow erased everything on my backup drive
<flippo> If that's all it takes, I'm going to study hard.
<capnquirk> ouch
<RoastedTiresX> I dont know where I went wrong
<RoastedTiresX> one sec I'll paste my entry in crontab
<LordFDisk> doh
<flippo> Rsync from an empty directory?
<NDS|Brandon> My Hard Drive hates me :p
<RoastedTiresX> no, flippo. I have a bin bash script with the rsync commands in it.
<RoastedTiresX> I was setting up crontab to simply execute the backup script.
<capnquirk> try buying it some flowers brandon
<NDS|Brandon> Didnt work :\
<Louis> hi is there a way to find out what my peak system load is via CLI?
<capnquirk> top should show that Louis
<quibbler> NDS|Brandon: have you had a really sincere talk with it?
<Nytrix> endersnewhope, let me see if i can find a solution
<NDS|Brandon> Its cables are loose it over heats, and it cant be formated by normal means
<Louis> capnquirk:  i found average load on top, but not peak... maybe i'm blind... lol
<NDS|Brandon> I have to delete the partion and remake it, then use MSDOS to Convert it
<RoastedTiresX> flippo - I can do that right? If I want to automate rsync, do I have to have the rsync commands in crontab? or can I just have crontab execute my already existent rsync binbash script?
<fr500> RoastedTiresX: either of them
<Louis> also, in top, what are the three numbers after "load average" for?  I have this:  load average: 0.16, 0.30, 0.23
<RoastedTiresX> 55 0	* * *	root	sudo backup
<RoastedTiresX> whats wrong with that?
<capnquirk> Load average over 1, 5, and 15 minutes
<RoastedTiresX> how did that entry erase my backup drive?
<flippo> RoastedTiresX, I'd be more concerned about what is in the script
<Nytrix> ender, try to enable automatic login
<RoastedTiresX> flippo - the script works. I've used it for 3 years manually.
<capnquirk> yeah it's the script that did it roasted
<RoastedTiresX> too bad the script didn't do it
<fr500> RoastedTiresX: you should better edit the root's crontab, sudo crontab -e
<flippo> RoastedTiresX, yes, but it was running in a root environment
<RoastedTiresX> the script is the same it's been for 3 years
<capnquirk> so what else changed?
<flippo> RoastedTiresX, how is the source directory specified?
<RoastedTiresX> capnquirk - crontab. That's it.
<RoastedTiresX> flippo - source is ~/
<RoastedTiresX> home dir
<flippo> RoastedTiresX, that's it
<capnquirk> crontab can't erase drives by itself
<flippo> RoastedTiresX, root has an empty home dir
<Nytrix> endersnewhope, try to enable automatic login
<RoastedTiresX> bingo then
<fr500> RoastedTiresX: you're backing up root's home
<RoastedTiresX> haaaaa
<RoastedTiresX> root and home are on separate partitions
<fr500> you needn't use sudo in this case
<RoastedTiresX> even if I have home on a separate partition, my root partition still has its own home dir?
<geekbr> RoastedTiresX: nice it
<flippo> RoastedTiresX, specify the full path
<geekbr> rodserling: if the system broke, your home still intact
<Nytrix> !seen endersnewhope
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<JMVN> I want ubuntu use swaps when use at lest 90% of Ram. How to do that
<sebsebseb> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<RoastedTiresX> crontab wise, does this look good to you guys? Need it to run everyday every week every month "sudo backup"
<RoastedTiresX> 55 1	* * *	root	sudo backup
<RoastedTiresX> 1:55 I'll change later if this works
<endersnewhope> is there a command i can run at a bash prompt in recovery mode to boot up and get into the graphical desktop?
<endersnewhope> beuller
<Nytrix> endersnewhope, try to enable automatic login
<DarkSotM> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<endersnewhope> can i enable automitic login from the prompt?  i can't login to the desktop at all
<maru> yea
<maru> yea
<inktri> someone who knows R fast... how do you get the first 10 rows of a data frame?
<RoastedTiresX> when Im setting up crontab, does the user have to be root? or would it work better ran as my username?
<Nytrix> in command line type startx
<endersnewhope> just startx
<endersnewhope> then reboot
<Nytrix> yeah
<Nytrix> no
<inktri> nm got it lol
<Nytrix> it should start the gui
<Nytrix> just type startx and see if gui loads up
<endersnewhope> should i run it as root or as my user account?
<Nytrix> try use acc 1st
<Nytrix> user*
<endersnewhope> ok, thanks
<JMVN> I don't want to start apache when ubuntu startup. How to do
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> how to install latest version of firefox
<pawan1234> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ZykoticK9> JMVN, System / Admin / Services / uncheck Web Server (apache2)
<JMVN> Thanks!
<pawan1234> hi
<danbhfive> anyone know how to create a new task installable via tasksel?
<pawan1234> how to install tar.bz2 file
<Nytrix> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<JMVN> how to use "Hard disk turning"
<Nytrix> !task
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about task
<Nytrix> !turning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turning
<quibbler> pawan1234: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Nytrix> danh, http://ubuntuguide.org
<Nytrix> everyone visit http://ubuntuguide.org for HELP
<Nytrix> ender, did it work?
<sebsebseb> Nytrix: heh I known about that site for ages
<Nytrix> not too bad huh
<danbhfive> or, does anyone know how tasks are created in the first place?  ( I guess that's the same question)
<Jose_Gaspar> hello, is there a way to update ubuntu's man pages? like say i typed ifconfig man, no response, i know i can do --help but want more details on what each variable does
<danbhfive> Jose_Gaspar: did you try: man ifconfig  ?
<quibbler> Jose_Gaspar: try man ifconfig
<Jose_Gaspar> danbhfive: ahhhhhh ok, i feel stupid.. i was typing the opposite order
<Jose_Gaspar> lol thanks
<grape-ape> whats the easiest way to install a new theme?
<danbhfive> !themes | grape-ape
<ubottu> grape-ape: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DaveCo> still low graphics
<quibbler> grape-ape: dropping the tar file on the theme tab of preferences-Appearences
<grape-ape> what type of theme do i download? gtk 2.x?
<quibbler> grape-ape: if you use gnome yes
<pawan1234> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> pawan1234: hi
<grape-ape> do you use gnome or kde?
<pawan1234> how to manually install firefox
<quibbler> grape-ape: also read this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pawan1234> deb file
<geekbr> pawan1234: get the firefox at the oficial file, and put it /usr/local/firefox
<quibbler> pawan1234: why firefox is installed by default
<geekbr> quibbler: because it are us IE
<endersnewhope> startx booted in but froze with unable to load hal, and another module unable to load.  under root, there was no screen but the login sound played. thanks for your help, its late and goodnight all.  i'll try again tomorow
<pawan1234> then
<racecar56> firefox pwns IE thats why
<racecar56> bye
<racecar56> i have to go too
<quibbler> geekbr: because it are us IE???
<RPS> Hello Guys, I was experimenting with the KDE side of things today and I rebooted back into Gnome (I rebooted the computer) and I have no sound. Could someone help me see if we can jump start my sound?
<RoastedTiresX> when Im setting up crontab, does the user have to be root? or would it work better ran as my username?
<onats> is there a way to turn on webcams via command line?
<capnquirk> each user has their own crontab file
<geekbr> quibbler: for linux comunity Firefox represent what's Ie do by microsoft ..
<RoastedTiresX> capnquirk - so should I set it up with jason? or root?
<RPS> does that look right?  sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<sebsebseb> RPS: that's not for sound
<quibbler> geekbr: pawan1234  is in windows?
<sebsebseb> !sound | RPS
<ubottu> RPS: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RPS> dang I picked the wrong one .lol
<RoastedTiresX> capnquirk -  this? 55 1	* * * 	jason	sudo backup
<sebsebseb> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<RoastedTiresX> or should it be root sudo backup?
<geekbr> quibbler: firefox are the most important for us dude
<turtle_> although it seems antiquated typing the name each time but its quicker than e-mail
<RPS> I see no sound icon listed on the task bar
<geekbr> quibbler: since the end off your father
<A-KO> I'm trying to setup ProFTPD. I've mirrored most of my configuration from another linux server I have setup but I'm unable to authenticate and login. It sends the user, then tells me a password is required, sends the password, then says Login incorrect and disconnects me. There's no error in the logs that I can find. Does anyone have any idea?
<Nytrix> RPS right click on task bar then add sound icon
<Nytrix> click "add to panel"
<quibbler> geekbr:  i am your father...........i've been using firefox since before it was firefox
<ZykoticK9> firebird, wow i almost forgot about that :)
<quibbler> ZykoticK9: earlier
<ZykoticK9> quibbler, what you started with Mosaic???
<quibbler> ZykoticK9: i never used ie first netscape opera and looked at phoenix firebird firefox and still love it
<pawan1234> how to install firefox in 8.10
<pawan1234> i want a deb file not a tar.bz2
<Nytrix> pawan1234, try www.GetDeb.net
<quibbler> pawan1234: apt-get install firefox
<Louis> what do the 2 numbers at the end of an fstab line mean?  Mine is:  UUID=3dad02e3-ada7-448e-aa6e-4c3bab0dbc27 /               xfs     noatime,nodiratime,allocsize=512m,logbufs=8        0       1
<Nytrix> apt-get install firefox
<Nytrix> :)
<pawan1234> not on getdeb
<pawan1234> my current version is 3.0.3
<onats> !echi_hcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echi_hcd
<pawan1234> what is the latest version
<ZykoticK9> pawan1234, after todays update i got 3.0.7 (on ubuntu 8.10)
<Gambit-> hey guys
<pawan1234> how do u got it
<pawan1234> i too want
<Gambit-> friend of mine screwed up his compiz configuration, how does he go about setting it back to defaults?
<Gambit-> he's on 8.10
<trevor> Hey. I realize that this may be a long shot, but I was hoping that I might be able to get some help with gparted. I've been dual booting ubuntu/vista, and I have been trying to give myself some more space to work with in ubuntu, I just have a few questions if someone wouldn't mind chatting with me privately....or publicly if it's cool.
<Gambit-> thanks grape-ape, do you want me to version you back?
<Crshman> Has anyone experienced windows freezing/not responding when maximized or made too large? I run the 180 nvidia drivers and a twinview dual screen setup with compiz enabled.....and eventually my windows will stop responding when I open them all the way....it's not application specific either
<pawan1234> how to install tar.bz2 file
<Louis> pawan1234:  are you trying to install from source?
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Louis> pawan1234:  actually, what are you trying to install?
<Crshman> pawan1234: tar -jzxvf <filename>.tar.bz2
<ZykoticK9> pawan1234, tar.bz2 just tells us that it's a compressed file...  what are you actually installing.
<Crshman> -jxvf*
<Nytrix> Gam, there is an option in compiz to set back to defaults
<Louis> hey guys, I need a quick sanity check:  if my bsize (as reported by xfs_info /dev/md2) is bsize=4096, that means I have 4kb blocks right?
<olive_cre_popeye> bh
<H3l1c0pt3r> Louis, sounds right
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  thanks
<ZykoticK9> Gambit- ccsm / Preferences / Reset to defaults button
<pawan1234> firefox
<azlon_> what is a good GPS map software?
<Guest35974> Hello?
<H3l1c0pt3r> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Louis> hey guys i'm NOTORIOUSLY bad at math, and I'm trying to figure out how to do the calculations for this article.  I have a block size of 4kb and I need to calculate my sunit and swidth.  Can anybody help me figure this out?
<Crshman> azlon_: what kind of GPS? Would google earth do the trick?
<Louis> article here:  http://www.socalsysadmin.com/2008/10/15/optimizing-xfs-on-raid-arrays/
<lostxion> having a problem with my OS, likes to force quit my Internet exploration often when making requests, how might i fix this any one please...
<RPS> by the way I got my sound working ...thanks
<azlon_> hrmm... i would prefer something where i can keep the maps on my system... can i download the maps from google earth for offline use?
<JPSman> Trying to determine on friends computer if the firewire is detected by ubuntu or not, what command do I use?
<capnquirk> lost, have you tried another browser?
<H3l1c0pt3r> Louis, math is hard, I can't even add stuff without a calculator
<Louis> JPSman:  lspci would be my first guest
<Crshman> azlon_: what kind of gps unit do you have? garmin? I run garmin mapsource in a vmware server windows xp vm and that works great
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  i'm glad i'm not alone lol
<Crshman> azlon_: vmware server passes my usb device to the vm so I can download/upload directly to my GPS unit
<Louis> If I ever engineer a bridge... don't use it... you'll die
 * H3l1c0pt3r punches math in the face
<pawan1234> given tar command now
<azlon_> Crshman: im running a Mini 9 netbook with 8GB SSD, need something that uses few resources...
<Crshman> azlon_: ah.....yeah that's going to be a tough one.....I have yet to find a "good" solution for it....I offloaded all my GPS requirements to my desktop that has a lot of space on it =(
<azlon_> Crshman: im also using a bluetooth gps unit, so that will be a headache getting it to work im sure
<Crshman> azlon_: and wine isn't the best for mapsource
<azlon_> :(
<lostxion> been using fire fox and am going to stick to it, happened after a "upgrade" or what ever you might want to call it
<Crshman> azlon_: does the bluetooth connection show up as a serial connection to your computer? if so it shouldn't be too too bad given the current release of blueman
<Crshman> lostxion: have you tried creating a new profile?
<azlon_> i havent tried yet, but im pretty sure it does
<azlon_> seems like it did in XP
<Louis> can anybody help me figure out the sunit for my RAID0 array?
<H3l1c0pt3r> Louis, how many disks  on the RADI0
<Crshman> Louis: are you referring to the chunk size for the array?
<H3l1c0pt3r> what is your stripe size
<azlon_> Crshman: any suggestions for something that will work like ActiveSync for my phone?
<Louis> Crshman:  yes
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  2 disks
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  no idea.  I know my block size is 4 kb (bsize = 4096)
<Crshman> Louis: I have a 7 disk multi TB software raid on my box with xfs on top, I found that after various testing a 64 bit chunk was the best for my needs.....the chunk size is highly dependent on what oyu plan to do with it
<Crshman> azlon_: There is an app out there that will sync your phone, I tried it with my WM moto q9h but the name evades me right now
<Louis> Crshman:  i might be over my head lol.  This is for recording live tv.
<Crshman> azlon_: try some google searching for windows mobile and ubuntu
<H3l1c0pt3r> Louis, that block size seems low compared to the ones in the site, maybe its 4096 kb, aka 4mb
<azlon_> thanks
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  could be.  I was actually wondering what the units were...
<Crshman> here is my array:
<Crshman> md0 : active raid6 sdi1[0] sdg1[5] sdd1[4] sda1[3] sde1[2] sdf1[1]
<Crshman>       3907039744 blocks level 6, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [6/6] [UUUUUU]
<H3l1c0pt3r> 64kb chunks
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  i have 64kb chunks?
<Louis> how do you know?
<H3l1c0pt3r> Louis, oh that is... Crshman nvm HHA
<Louis> lol
<H3l1c0pt3r> didnt read nick name
<Crshman> H3l1c0pt3r: yes sorry, I said bit in my first response
<Crshman> haha
<Louis> Crshman:  how did you get that information?
<ss_> hi i m on ubuntu 8.10...using banshee as music player but unable to add .rm audio files in music library it gives tablib error can sm1 tell me how can i solve it?
<Crshman> Louis: I did a lot of research on raid arrays....FAR too much for my own good....it's a really complex thing
<Louis> haha yeah i'm thinking that maybe i should leave well enoug alone
<Louis> the more i dig the more complicated it is
<Crshman> Louis: but general consensus....for a crap load of small files, 32kb fits the bill....for a lot of large files 64k+ is good
<lostxion> lol i feel behind the times like the man standing at the back of a riot..... sitting there saying "hey shit man were in a riot..... oh yeah...... shit man we are in a riot"...... i mean by this i dont understand what it is that i am reading
<rww> !ohmy > lostxion
<ubottu> lostxion, please see my private message
<H3l1c0pt3r> sunit=8192 swidth=2x8192 (?)
<Louis> Crshman:  my files probably average some 400mb.  they're all .avi movies and recorded shows
<Crshman> 64kb should be fine
<H3l1c0pt3r> sounds like huge blocks
<Crshman> my server holds a bunch of HD movies
<Crshman> 32 would be good too
<Crshman> I stream on average 4 or 5 hd movies at once from my box
<Crshman> it handles fine
<Louis> Crshman:  so how would I change that to 64kb?
<Crshman> it is done when you create the array
<H3l1c0pt3r> Crshman, can you relay "The sunit is measured in 512-byte block units (from the mount man page), so for a 64kB block size your sunit=128, for 256kB use sunit=512." in simpler terms
<pawan1234> how to install latest version of firefox
<pawan1234> anybody have deb file please give
<Crshman> the only way to change it after you create the array is to blow the array away and start over, kinda sux
<Louis> H3l1c0pt3r:  yes that's what i was having trouble with as well
<pawan1234> 3.0.7
<Louis> Crshman:  oh.  nvm then...
<Crshman> pawan1234: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Crshman> Louis: yeah....I did a great deal of research before putting all my data onto this software raid
<rww> pawan1234: The current version of Firefox in Hardy, Intrepid, and Jaunty /is/ 3.0.7. If you don't have it through Update Manager yet, you will soon.
<Crshman> I wanted to be sure it would work
<Crshman> but i've done it all on my array
<Louis> Crshman:  yeah, i didn't lol =)   I'm going to have to start from scratch anyway in a few months so i'll probably do the research then
<Crshman> hot swap disks, in december I swapped all my old 320Gb drives to 1Tb drives LIVE
<husayn> what was the command to mount iso image on kubuntu
<H3l1c0pt3r> pawan1234, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Louis> Crshman:  are there any other performance tweaks i can do to a raid array?
<husayn> t was like  sudo mount -o loop  something like that
<rww> !iso | husayn
<ubottu> husayn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Crshman> and in feb I migrated from a raid 5 to a raid 6 LIVE
<Crshman> the only real performance tweak is the chunk size, how much you read at once
<Crshman> there are other tweaks but the benefits to work ratio is shitty
<Louis> Crshman:  I see.  when you changed the block size then.  Did you do this during installation?  like as you were configuring the lvm?
<Crshman> well I don't run an LVM on my array anymore
<Crshman> but you have a block size at the array level and at the LVM level
<Crshman> generally want to keep them the same for best perfomance
<Louis> Crshman:  now i'm lost.  Didn't you say you used software RAID?
<Crshman> I do
<Louis> doesn't that work throught the lvm?
<Crshman> software raid != lvm
<pawan1234> hi
<Crshman> I do
<pawan1234> firefox
<Crshman> but I don't see the need for an lvm atop of the SW raid
<Crshman> i just created a straight xfs on my array
<Louis> ooooh. okay. yeah sorry i was unclear
<Louis> I did the same.  I just have 2 disks set to RAID0 with xfs on them
<Crshman> pawan1234: installing firefox was explained already, if you need more help google it
<pawan1234> ok
<Louis> Crshman:  I'm a bit confused though.  The site that I was getting the info about block size says this:  "XFS has builtin optimizations for reading data from RAID arrays.  These options can be specified at mkfs time or at mount time (you can even set them while the system is running using the mount -o remount command) and can affect the performance of your system."
<Crshman> i'm assuming you wanted to reap the performance benefits of the raid0? probably should have gone with reiser (sp?) or ext4
<Crshman> yes
<Crshman> xfs is a file system
<Crshman> software raid emulates a hardware layer
<dxdemetriou> after an upgrade to the latest kernel on Intrepid with nvidia 8600, when starting gdm I get black screen. the only I can do is ctrl+alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-del. the older kernel it works ok. I'm using proposed updates.
<Crshman> two different levels entirely
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: have you installed the kernel headers for that kernel you're running?
<Louis> Crshman:  right, I'm familiar with filesystems and raid conceptually... althoguht not very deeply
<Crshman> I generally have to run: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`-generic nvidia-glx-180 after I update my kernel
<Louis> Crshman:  so why is Reiser or ext4 better?  I thought XFS was the tits for RAID arrays and such
<Crshman> yeah but XFS is more suited for large files, reiser and ext4 are for speed
<Crshman> but alas, you mentioned you had 400mb files on this array?
<Louis> Crshman:  I see.  I'll bear that in mind come my next rig
<Louis> Crshman:  yeah that's a rough average
<dxdemetriou> Crshman, the latest I can see is 1.77
<Crshman> then just stick with xfs
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: then swap my 180 with 177
<Louis> Crshman:  what qualifies as a large file?
<Crshman> I generally class 400+ as "large"
<Crshman> but that's just me
<Crshman> i'm no expert
<Louis> So do I.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't completely doing it wrong... i've been known to do that
<Crshman> hah, it's a learning process ;)
<Crshman> Has anyone experienced windows freezing/not responding when maximized or made too large? I run the 180 nvidia drivers and a twinview dual screen setup with compiz enabled.....and eventually my windows will stop responding when I open them all the way....it's not application specific either
<Louis> Crshman:  that it is... Besides, I heard XFS is easier on the CPU than ext4 and Reiser and hence a good middle ground for servers
<Crshman> that would be corect
<Louis> Interesting stuff... I'll have to do a lot more reading for this next rig.  Anyway thanks for your help.  It's really appreciated
<Cige> Ok, so I currently have my Vista desktop hooked up to my Ubuntu laptop via a direct lan, and I am trying to get some files off of the desktop.  The problem is that when I look for shared folders from ubuntu, it does not see any.  I even disabled the firewall on vista.  (it isn't connected to the internet so it doesn't really matter)
<Crshman> but at that level it doesn't really really matter since you're already doing a sw raid.....the sw raid taxes the cpu orders of magnitude more than the filesystem ops
<Crshman> Cige: do you have samba installed?
<Cige> yes
<Cige> I don't have any shares set up though
<Louis> Crshman:  right but it's a linear progression right?  The access time is going to have to be greater than sw raid + fs operations, right?
<Cige> but I only need files off the desktop
<Crshman> Cige: if it's urgent winscp them to your linux box
<Louis> in other words, a faster filesystem with software raid is still faster than a slow one with software raid
<SandGorgon> Cige: take the easy way out and run a ftp server like bulletftp or something
<Louis> or am I totally missing something?
<Crshman> Louis: correct
<Cige> like filezilla?
<Louis> okay
<SandGorgon> Cige: sure
<Cige> ok
<Louis> phew.  that's enough geeking for one night. i'm going to bed! peace guys!
<Cige> ill try that
<Crshman> cya
<dxdemetriou> Crshman, I have both packages. to can run this command after booting with the new kernel is only with ssh because I can't see anything
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: yes but when you run this new command it will recompile the new nvidia drivers as a module for your current kernel and should get you back up and running
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: if you have to run: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r`-generic nvidia-glx-177
<Crshman> it's kind of a pain in the ass and hopefully the devs will fix it one day
<Crshman> unfortunately i'm not an uber proficient c coder so I can't just hop in and pass out patches
<ZykoticK9> Crshman, re: nvidia/freezing i too am using a dual monitor setup but with nvidia-177-kernel-source (i do see nvidia-180-kernel-source in synaptic, but it certainly hasn't been offered to me as an update yet) and haven't had the maximizing problem you seem to.
<mrwoody> hi *. My son is able to change gnome theme by pressing some keys on the keyboard... does anyone know how to do that?
<Crshman> ZykoticK9: it's not an update option, I manually installed it in the hopes that it would rectify the issues.....I used to have issues with the windows turning black on full screen but I fixed that
<Crshman> ZykoticK9: how many windows do you have open on a given desktop?
<Crshman> I haven' pinned it down but it seems to happen to me after I have more than 4 or 5 windows open on a desktop
<ZykoticK9> Crshman, perhaps 10 or so - 4GB ram on this system (64bit 8.10)
<Crshman> I have 6gb of ram on 64bit amd, so it's similar
<Crshman> I also have: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<Cige> I still can't figure this out, the computers just don't see each other.
<ZykoticK9> Crshman, i got "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)"
<old> is there a disk manager in ubuntu?  I would like to format some free space..
<Cige> The vista desktop sees nothing, and my ubuntu laptop sees a windows network with nothing on it but a printer share
<Crshman> ZykoticK9: i'm not sure what the deal is but it seems to also occur if I manually resize the windows too large.....I don't even have to maximize them...they just stop responding/updating
<Crshman> it's annoying
<Crshman> old: fdisk?
<Poscaenium> Info: IBM ThinkPad T43p -> Ubuntu 8.10 is working perfectly. (for more helpful infos for your ibm thinkpad: www.thinkwiki.org)
<Crshman> old: gparted?
<old> crshman: I didn't format all partitions on my HDD.... should I use fdisk?
<Crshman> you can, if you need a gui-ized fdisk use gparted
<old> crshman: yes.. I'll use a gui... so I need to install it?
<Cige> networking is the weak point in my computer knowledge, do you know why a vista machene and a ubuntu machine would not detect each other?
<Crshman> it should already be installed, but if not: # sudo apt-get install gpartecx
<Crshman> # sudo apt-get install gparted
<old> thanks.
<ZykoticK9> old, Partitioning and Formatting are different things???
<Crshman> ZykoticK9: yes they are
<old> need to format a partition I didn't format yet..
<Poscaenium> they have different protocols (Linux and Windows systems)
<Crshman> formatting generally implies a filesystem
<dijital1> heya
<Crshman> partitioning generally implies segmenting a disk
<ZykoticK9> old so you already have the partitions?
<sebsebseb> dijital1: heya
<dijital1> how's it going mate
<old> zykotick9: I don't think so.. I need to check.
<sebsebseb> dijital1: ok, what you want?
<dijital1> nothing
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dijital1> no
<dijital1> thing
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> why you here then
<sebsebseb> ?
<sebsebseb> suppourt others?
<dijital1> channel surfing
<sebsebseb> so you don't even know what Ubuntu is?
<dijital1> yes I know what it is
<rww> dijital1: Don't mind sebsebseb, he's a little overzealous.
<Crshman> hahaha
<dijital1> just a bit
<Crshman> +1 rww
<dijital1> I just know rhel/centos better than ubuntu/debian
<dijital1> work with rhel boxen more
<Cige> I can't figure this out, I'll have to buy a portable hard drive.
<Crshman> yum install!
<dijital1> :)
<Crshman> Cige: just use winscp to transfer from windows to linux
<Poscaenium> Does anyone know a channel where I can talk with other people about LFS? I also use Ubuntu so don't kick me from this channel :)
<old> crshman:  installed gparted.. but it says that only root may run the program.. what can I do?
<rww> Poscaenium: LFS as in Linux From Scratch?
<Poscaenium> yes
<Crshman> # gksudo gparted
<rww> Poscaenium: they have their own server, irc.linuxfromscratch.org. See http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/support.html
<Crshman> Poscaenium: talk to the gentoo guys? hehehe
<old> crshman: thanks. that did it..
<Poscaenium> many thx for the info :)
<fhqwghads> I'm having a problem with ubuntu, its only seeing my hard drive as 55 gigs when its 80 gigs
<old> what file system should I use?  ext 3 or ext2?
<Crshman> old: for what?
<sebsebseb> dijital1: yeah those distros are good as well
<old> format the drive  it's just for storage.
<Poscaenium> I think ext3 is fine :)
<Crshman> yeah ext3 should be good
<Crshman> or ext4
<old> thanks.
<Crshman> git or mercurial hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<WIGGMPk> ext4 is out now?
<mboman> What is the current recommended way to start services and re-start them if they die? (I used to use DJBs daemontools, but maybe there is something better out there now?)
<Crshman> WIGGMPk: it's been out for a while now
<Poscaenium> it's experimental implemented in the kernel
<sebsebseb> WIGGMPk: it's an option in the next Ubuntu, but Ext3 is still the default
<Poscaenium> don't use it for important systems
<Crshman> mboman: sudo /etc/init.d/<service> restart ?
<dijital1> just what I use. I have an intrepid installation as my workstation, but other than putting it on the correct network and setting up nfs, I haven't dug very deep into how ubuntu/debian does /etc
<WIGGMPk> where the heck have I been
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: is it good to put it as the file system for Jaunty or not?
<mboman> Crshman: too manual. I rather not baby-sit my server
<Poscaenium> I would wait with ext4
<Crshman> mboman: bash scripts to the rescue then =)
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: untill when/
<old> i used ext3
<sebsebseb> ?
<mboman> Crshman: DJB daemontools then
<Crshman> I think ext4 is standard on fedora these days
<WIGGMPk> how is Jaunty looking anyway? I know this isnt the channel for it
<Poscaenium> wait until it is not marked as experimental in the kernel ;) You have at time just ext4 support, but it is not the favorit filesystem for Ubuntu
<Crshman> and ext4 is forwards and backwards compat (genius!) so it's a painless upgrade
<dijital1> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+service+restart
<dijital1> :)
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: not 100% sure what you mean by experimental in the kernel, but I know Gparted will have it as an optiion in next Ubuntu
<fhqwghads> why would ubuntu not see all of my hard drive?
<Crshman> fhqwghads: see if fdisk see's the whole drive
<Poscaenium> experimental means that the kernel developers can't grant you that it will work without destroying data
<fhqwghads> Crshman: ok, just do that through terminal?
<Poscaenium> see it like a release candidate :)
<Crshman> fhqwghads: yes
<Crshman> fhqwghads: sudo fdisk /dev/<drive>
<Gentoon1616> I did 'sudo passwd' and now the gnome sudo thing doesn"t work, how can I fix this please?
<dijital1> i believe ext4 is going to be the default fs until possibly fedora 11
<dijital1> in fedora 10, it's still ext3
<elpargo> when people say that I always remind them of grud
<therootest> hello :) I'm trying to use ekiga 2.0.2 in ubuntu 8.10 but I have a symmetric NAT, so STUN does not work properly. Can someone please help me?
<Crshman> anyways, enough distractions I REALLY need to get back to coding.....if anyone can answer my question prefix with my name....kthnx
<Poscaenium> ext4 is fine but it is "testing" at time (to say it in Debian language)
<Crshman> Has anyone experienced windows freezing/not responding when maximized or made too large? I run the 180 nvidia drivers and a twinview dual screen setup with compiz enabled.....and eventually my windows will stop responding when I open them all the way....it's not application specific either
<elpargo> there is nothing linux people will guarantee, experimental is just a label for new.
<koshari> most of the advantages of ext4 wont be immediately relevent, its more futureproofing it
<dijital1> with the way debian integrates things, ext4 won't be in a release until 2013 :)
<dijital1> the debian developers ratehr
<Frogzoo> what's ext4 got that ext3 doesn't?
<Poscaenium> Take the rule: Don't change your system if it is not necessary.
<sebsebseb> Ext4 is faster than Ext3 by a long way
<defrysk> Frogzoo, speed
<elpargo> Frogzoo: feature of course
<Poscaenium> so if you have ext3 and it is working fine for you. keep it
<koshari> Frogzoo well to begn with it supports volumes well above ext3
<Gentoon1616> And once again I will have to goto the deian room to get support...
<therootest> hello :) I'm trying to use ekiga 2.0.2 in ubuntu 8.10 but I have a symmetric NAT, so STUN does not work properly. Can someone please help me?
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: or  go  Ext4 when it's the default file system for Ubuntu?
<defrysk> and fscheck is many many times faster
<Gentoon1616> debian
<dijital1> it's no longer prime which makes it inferior
<Poscaenium> than an upgrade is usefull, if it is the default
<koshari> so when terabyte hard drives become the norm they will be comfortably supported
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: yeah, but Ext3 can't just be upgraded to Ext4 anyway, so clean install
<dijital1> reiserfs
<dijital1> free hans
<sebsebseb> koshari: that's hardware that's differnet
<sebsebseb> dijital1: MurderFS no thanks, that guy murdered his wife.
<Poscaenium> I think you shouldn't use it in a company at time if you are the administrator.
<Poscaenium> Take a look and try it at a kvm.
<sebsebseb> what about Ext4 for home use?
<elpargo> poor hans :( he is crazy
<dijital1> i would just wait
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: kvm  I am not even sure how to get that working :(
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: it's not as simple as just install and the gui thing as well, and it works
<Frogzoo> hans reiser may be crazy, doesn't mean reiser fs is no good
<dijital1> ext4 is going to be nice but I wouldn't run an experimental file system
<Poscaenium> then use vmware :)
<sebsebseb> dijital1: indeed
<dijital1> it's not like running the alpha version of firefox. when the fs screws up, it's a really bad day
<Poscaenium> kvm is not realy difficult
<Frogzoo> I don't think reiser is crazy, just badly fucked up
<sebsebseb> dijital1: indeed again
<elpargo> Frogzoo: sadly it's down the toiled
<fhqhghads> Crshman: I get this when using fdisk
<Poscaenium> just install kvm qemu
<fhqhghads> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 38913. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with: 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO) 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<koshari> sebsebseb and software needs to be able to support hardware, ext3 will never support  1-EB (1-million-TB) file systems.
<Frogzoo> elpargo: too bad
<Poscaenium> than create a image with qemu-img (i think)
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: yeah I done qemu before that's fun to do as well, but I tend to use Virtualbox
<dijital1> vmware for ftw imo. it's free, has great management tools and you'll be learning something that's actually marketable
<Poscaenium> and load it with kvm (for mor infos take a look to "man qemu")
<titon> hi i'm having some problem with hardy heron. i went back from intrepid cuz i had problems with the 96 drivers. The nvidia driver works great when it first was installed...i had compiz fusion with all the effects running good. but after reboot i get some vertical lines going across the splash screen and gdm is all flickering lines going across and i cant see the anything but that. its a geforce 4 go 440 with 96.43.05 drivers
<dijital1> no one runs web farms on virtualbox or kvm
<dijital1> not yet at least
<elpargo> reiser was a really nice FS
<sebsebseb> dijital1: VMware is not free as in price, unless it's  VMware player which sucks,  or Server which is ok
<elpargo> xen!
<dijital1> mmmm no
<Poscaenium> i like qemu because you have just one image and can export it easy to other computers
<titon> it works if i change to nv.....reboots...login......change to nvidia and shutdown computer and then boot it up. then the nvidia works but only once....and then it repeats it self
<fhqhghads> dijital1 VMWare is a resource hogger, Virtual Box is freaking awesome
<dijital1> you can actually download the server for free
<sebsebseb> dijital1: also you need stupid vmx files in those,  and  vmdk files work in Virtualbox
<dijital1> all you have to do is register
<dijital1> it's free for non commercial use
<Poscaenium> and it is very fast because kvm is in the kernel implementet
<dijital1> nah...
<dxdemetriou> Crshman, I just installed the 180 and it worked. just I'm somehow scared with this beta driver.. dkms worked ok before, just something wasn't right with the driver and gdm I think. I had similar problem before and I just switched to an older driver, but now to the newer
<ziroday> Poscaenium: you can do that with virtualbox (and others) too
<sebsebseb> workstation is not free
<elpargo> rly? i'm running vmware in like 400MB per image that's good enough I think
<dijital1> man I have a box with an amd cpu from 3 years ago and I've got 5 vms running it. 4 centos and 1 windows XP that have doing video encoding
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: dkms works fine with my 180 driver my monitors sleep
<dijital1> works lieka  champ
<Poscaenium> I created with vmware the machine with the non free edition (so i can't start the machine). But the vmplayer can do it.
<titon> anyone heard of this nvidia problem?
<Gentoon1616> HELLO?
<Crshman> titon: what nvidia problem?
<Gentoon1616> God why is it so hard to get suppor here?
<Gentoon1616> support.
<dxdemetriou> Crshman, why are you using this beta? you had some problem before?
<Crshman> Gentoon1616: ask your question?
<Gentoon1616> This is the problem with bandwagon distros
<Gentoon1616> I have 4 times...
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: I had the window freeze issues with 177, so I figured that 180 *might* fix them, alas it did not
<Poscaenium> Gentoo users are nown as gurus so i wondering why YOU have questions ?
<Crshman> Gentoon1616: as again then
<titon> hi i'm having some problem with hardy heron. i went back from intrepid cuz i had problems with the 96 drivers. The nvidia driver works great when it first was installed...i had compiz fusion with all the effects running good. but after reboot i get some vertical lines going across the splash screen and gdm is all flickering lines going across and i cant see the anything but that. its a geforce 4 go 440 with 96.43.05 drivers
<titon> it works if i change to nv.....reboots...login......change to nvidia and shutdown computer and then boot it up. then the nvidia works but only once....and then it repeats it self
<Frogzoo> Gentoon1616: well obviously we haven't seen your question, or don't know tha answer
<dijital1> mmm
<elpargo> gentoo is the best os out there, sadly it requires way too much time
<Louis> Back with another question:  Since XFS doesn't have an undelete utility, does that make it in any way more resistant to forensic analysis?
<ZykoticK9> re: Virtualization -- one HUGE advantage to both KVM and VirtualBox over VMWare is support for VT-x/AMD-V (the hardware virtualization support in modern CPUs), i'm sure part of the reason you aren't allowed to post benchmarks of VMWare products -- so slow in comparison
<dijital1> ther was a tool a while back for automagically getting nvidia cards working under ubuntu
<dijital1> Envy I think it is
<Frogzoo> elpargo: gentoo is a waste of electricity
<dijital1> ummm
<titon> i tried with envy
<Gentoon1616> Crshman: I did 'sudo paswd" and now everytime ubuntu askes me for root password in a lil box it gives me an error and doesn't work
<Crshman> Louis: nothing is foolproof
<dijital1> vmware supports the vmx extension
<elpargo> ZykoticK9: interesting to know.
<titon> i used envy....and the properiatre drivers....compiled my own.....
<elpargo> Frogzoo: you have never had to manage a secure and or optimal system right?
<Poscaenium> sudo chpwd root THEN set a pwd and you can logon with root
<Louis> Crshman:  obviously =)  I was just wondering if it made it more resistant as opposed to, say, Reiser or ext3
<Crshman> try #sudo ls does it ask you for root pass?
<titon> thing is it used to work great with 8.04 thats why i went back...
<Crshman> Louis: I wouldn't bet on it
<elpargo> gentoo is so not for desktops
<dijital1> if you enable VMX in any santa rosa or newer processor, vmware can/does take advantage of it
<Gentoon1616> Lol yes it is
<Poscaenium> or just simply type sudo -s when you don't like to use a root user instantly
<Crshman> elpargo: gentoo is for whatever you want it to be, assuming you want to put the time in
<Gentoon1616> Gentoo is for whatever you want it to be for
<elpargo> sigh...
<Frogzoo> elpargo: ah, you're assuming
<elpargo> don't be stupid please. I'm talking practicallity
<Gentoon1616> It was esigned for power desktops and servers...
<elpargo> you can run linux from scratch as your desktop
<Poscaenium> Gentoo is the next step after LFS ;)
<Gentoon1616> designed... and so am I
<Crshman> elpargo: if you want it to be a desktop by all means go for it...it can do it just fine
<elpargo> sigh...
<elpargo> for the record I was almost a gentoo dev some years ago.
<Poscaenium> you have to do each config by yourself that's good but not always the best solution
<Crshman> "practical" is relative
<dxdemetriou> I can't believe it.. Now there is an option in "Hardware drivers" for 180 as recommended :S
<elpargo> I even wrote ebuilds for it.
<elpargo> and you need to learn when things fit.
<elpargo> recompiling X for a z release is not in x.y.z  is NOT for a desktop
<Crshman> again "practical" is relative....what might not be practical for you could be fine for others....I know many compatriots that run gentoo as a desktop system just fine
<elpargo> Crshman: right I used to be one.
<therootest> hello :) I'm trying to use ekiga 2.0.2 in ubuntu 8.10 but I have a symmetric NAT, so STUN does not work properly. Can someone please help me?
<Crshman> granted I stand by your definition, it's just too much work.....but it can be used for a desktop
<elpargo> it just takes way too muc htime out of you.
<Poscaenium> Desktop systems are lazy ... they only a Layer for the real system. ncurses are a fine thing :)
<Crshman> but you know....there are people out there that have not lives =P
<Crshman> no lives*
<dijital1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#Intel_Virtualization_Technology_for_x86_.28Intel_VT-x.29
<koshari> Crshman there called the deceased
<Crshman> hah
<false> Crshman: That or been using linux for years and have no problem diagnosing all the small problems you run across with a less 'user-friendly' distro.
<Crshman> false: I've been using linux for years....but i'm a lazy fuck and just want it to work haha so I use precompiled binaries and packages
<koshari> real men use theyre own operating systems rolled in machine code mnemonics,
<elpargo> Crshman: right is why I said "practical" rather than "optimal"
<false> Crshman: Exactly. It comes down to each their own, really. ;)
<Poscaenium> ubuntu server edition is not so finde ... it sucks a little bit. In this case better use debian. Ubuntu is more for the desktop user configurated.
<Poscaenium> not so fine ...
<Crshman> false: I agree
<Crshman> "practical" is relative
<elpargo> Crshman: fine agree with me
<koshari> ld a, ff     ld,b 33
<Crshman> elpargo: did you fix your sudo issue?
<Crshman> did you check your sudoers file?
<Skeletor> Poscaenium, it depends on the scenario. you will receive 5 years of sec updates for ubuntu server lts which you won't for debian.
<Poscaenium> that's a good argument skeleton :)
<elpargo> huh? wasn't me
<Poscaenium> btw.... nice name ;)
<elpargo> i'm just wasting peoples time here :)
<elpargo> can we go back to the virtualiztion thing?
<Crshman> oh haha
<Crshman> i'll pass....I've had enough vm for the day
<Crshman> oh infastructure....
<dijital1> yesss
<sebsebseb> elpargo: conclusion, VMware whatever,  Virtualbox try that :)
<dijital1> for freee
<elpargo> so seriously you can go below 300MB on a ubuntu image with !=vmware?
<Poscaenium> i've a terrible headache today ... we have no fine weather in vienna since one month
<Crshman> sebsebseb: vmware server is free
<Crshman> sebsebseb: so is vmware esxi
<sebsebseb> Crshman: yes I have used it before, and it needed a stupid vmx file
<bigbrovar> for those that disabled pulse audio. how do you get flash videos like in youtube to play sounds?
<elpargo> Crshman: yea yea but not open source
<dijital1> and it does work really well.. it's been almost 2 years since I last tired virtualbox and kvm.
<sebsebseb> Crshman: vmx files are stupid.  Virtualbox  does the set up stuff for people
<dijital1> what does that matter?
<elpargo> sebastien: will virtualbox run on macos?
<sebsebseb> elpargo: yes it does
<Crshman> sebsebseb: have you tried moving a vbox vmachine to another physical box? ;)
<rdw200169> yes, virtualbox is excellent, you can even get USB support....
<dijital1> unless you're a developer, why do you care if oyu have acces tot he code or not
<CosmiChaos> cannot format or save anything to any floppy butnautilus and my floppy-drive claim that they wrote stuff (noises, file-operations). after every remount the changes ar elost, any idea?
<sebsebseb> Crshman: that shoudn't be to bad, as long as it was a dynamicalley expanding hard disk image
<sebsebseb> Crshman: and yes I have done it once I think
<Poscaenium> you can use qemu und kvm more with scripts --> that's very fine
<elpargo> dijital1: I normally prefer the OS alternative even if I don't ever code on it.
<koshari> dijital1 because it means OTHER people have access to the code.
<Crshman> sebsebseb: the .vmx file that holds all the configuration for vmware makes it easy and painless....no need to recreate the config in vbox
<sebsebseb> Crshman: you don't recreate teh config
<sebsebseb> Crshman: just copy the hidden  .virtualbox  folder from home
<elpargo> koshari: that too, if maybe some day I need/want something I'll dive in.
<Crshman> but I use vmware because vbox doesn't support my garmin device
<elpargo> anyone with some info on the RAM?
<Crshman> elpargo: >4gb == good
<rdw200169> elpargo, yes, from my svn checkout, theres some stuff for darwin, so i'm assuming that it works natively with macos
<dijital1> *shurg..* just use whichever works best for you, but I just wanted to point out that you can actually run vmware for free
<bigbrovar> for those that disabled pulse audio. how do you get flash videos like in youtube to play sounds?
<elpargo> how about the setup? with vmware fusion you simple install like a "normal" os.
<Poscaenium> by the way don't try to use games in a vm by running windows - it sucks - you will lost 30 % of your machine power.
<sebsebseb> well something I like to point out, is  you can run vmdk files without needing a vmx,  in virtualbox
<elpargo> Crshman: ehh I was talking per image. Ram usage of the program not how much you need to make it fine.
<Crshman> haha
<sebsebseb> elpargo: I haven't used fushion or workstation,  only   player and server
<dijital1> I run fusion on my MBP
<Poscaenium> fusion is only for mac
<elpargo> Poscaenium: totally it is not supposed for that anyway that is what dualboot was invented for.
<dijital1> and server on the linux box at home
<Crshman> Has anyone experienced windows freezing/not responding when maximized or made too large? I run the 180 nvidia drivers and a twinview dual screen setup with compiz enabled.....and eventually my windows will stop responding when I open them all the way....it's not application specific either
<sebsebseb> yeah that  Mac bootcamp for Winblows :D
<sebsebseb> I don't have a Mac, but bootcamp did seem interesting
<dijital1> no bootcamp here
<Poscaenium> MAC is just working on a darwin kernel with freebsd
<dijital1> windows is relegated to a file on my hd. just as it should be
<Poscaenium> no linux, but okay ;)
<sebsebseb> dijital1: indeed Windows  doesna't really deserve to be on a hard disk properly
<Crshman> ^
<sebsebseb> dijital1: ,but sometimes it has to be, because of some  program
<elpargo> sebastien: it's noting mroe than a fancy dual boot.
<dxdemetriou> Crshman, you mean that everything on desktop, panels etc stop responding?
<elpargo> any self respecting techy could do the same in the same time.
<sebsebseb> Crshman: the up arrow saying you agree with me?
<azlon_> what is the command to delete a file?
<ZykoticK9> azlon_, rm
<elpargo> sebsebseb: until game makes realize game players hate windows, we are stuck with it.
<dijital1> the macos kernel is actually xnu no darwin. and the fbsd code is mainly in the networking stack
<elpargo> Poscaenium: actually it's a darwin kernel + a BSD-like OS.
<dijital1> WoW runs on macos. what else do you really need? :)
<sebsebseb> elpargo: well I am not personalley, but with 1GB RAM, I don't think Vista will run in a vm.   as a result I still dual boot,  but I hardly boot up Vista
<azlon_> ZykoticK9: thanks!!! i was doing rem...
<elpargo> dijital1: I'm talking about games here..
<sebsebseb> elpargo: I don't really need VIsta on dual boot, but it can be good to have at times
<Crshman> sebsebseb: yes
<elpargo> sebsebseb: I got 2 GB here and it boots fine.
<elpargo> well for games use XP.
<dijital1> mmm no. the kernel is xnu. "darwin" is the opensource project name given by people that are developing it but macos is 3 major parts
<Poscaenium> MAC os is a touch to much comerz for me, but a mac will always be better than windows
<sebsebseb> XP  on this computer on the hard disk for real and I needed some sound driver, I never figured out what
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: no, just the window that is currently active freezes.....it doesn't update anymore...my clicks and typing register but the screen doesn't display that it's just "frozen"
<dijital1> xnu, the iokit and bsd framework for mainly the networking stack
<elpargo> right think of darwin <> macos, like webkit <> safari
<elpargo> no one really runs darwin :p
<Poscaenium> 4 real gaming buy a game-console for your tv and kick windows from your harddisk
<elpargo> Poscaenium: I'm an old timer I like wasd :p
<sebsebseb> elpargo: right, but  real install of Vista needs 1GB really,  and  Vbox needs like 512MB RAM for it
<elpargo> sebsebseb: ok that's some numbers. my vmware fusion runs XP in like 300MB-400Mb
<elpargo> and ubuntu in abut the same.
<Poscaenium> a old own workstation with win 3.11 and old games --- that's fine
<koshari> sebsebseb i have a win7 vbox image that runs fine
<sebsebseb> elpargo: yeah I thik it's 512 recommended something or the other for vbox
<Poscaenium> star wars etc ... :)
<dijital1> it's a good comprimise as far an OS goes I think. it's real unix (ie a real shell, programming languages, fairly stable) and doesn't suck like windows
<Ramses> Enter text here...hallo
<sebsebseb> koshari: I don't think win7 will run here with only 1GB psyicall RAM
<Poscaenium> commander keen was my favorit :)
<D_likescookies> Rick dangerous for me.
<D_likescookies> =P
<sebsebseb> koshari: anyway I remote connected into someone elses's vm of win7,  not impressed with it, it's just vista version 2
<koshari> sebsebseb i have 500m dedicated to the vm on win7
<elpargo> Poscaenium: ahhh old games rock!
<dijital1> koshari: how are you looking win7? a colleague at work has been running it and keeps trying to convert us
<Poscaenium> yeah they just in time
<elpargo> sebsebseb: I got that in dual boot no reason why...
<elpargo> it sucks less as every windows version
<koshari> dijital1 visually its not a great deal different
<Poscaenium> DOS was a good OS ;D
<sebsebseb> enough fools will upgrade XP to Win7 though instead of getting a decant OS as in Linux or  Unix   and  OS X is Unix under the hood
<dijital1> does it run any faster?
<dxdemetriou> Crshman, so mine is worst. I had everything freezed in random times before, and I had to switch to f1 and kill the last program I used this time. the last time I had this problem I pressed the shortcut for Gnome-Do, and the frozen window with everything else were fixed. maybe is because of compiz that only the current window is frozing.. I weren't used compiz when I had this problem
<Poscaenium> with dosbox you can emulate old games
<Poscaenium> nice nice nice
<dijital1> does still write to swap when there's tons of available ram?
<koshari> dijital1 seems the same to me
<elpargo> Windows+1 is always less sucky than windows, yet like Linux-=20
<Ramses> hallo
<Crshman> dxdemetriou: I'm just about certain the issue lies with compiz....if I disable compiz entirely I never have any problems....
<sebsebseb> Ramses: hello
<Poscaenium> compiz is just for eyecandy
<conb123> Its a bit of a random question but it has been bugging me for a while now why do developers always put -ng at the end of their program name
<elpargo> ahhh right compiz, they they stop the drama and went back to coding?
<sebsebseb> Jaunty beta coming out soon, but  I might upgrade to alpha 5 first, not sure yet
<elpargo> Poscaenium: not at all
<koshari> Poscaenium the scale tool is productive
<elpargo> koshari: very
<Poscaenium> that's right ...
<grape-ape> ubuntu is writing to swap for me.. and i have ram available
<Crshman> Poscaenium: I actually find it quite useful in my workflow for moving around windows and switching between desktops
<sebsebseb> heh #ubuntu turned into  offtopic, but  like no one wanting help with stuff anyway
<elpargo> sebsebseb: your welcome, I mean I'm sorry I mean I'm an op here I'll kick you all!
<dijital1> it's pretty late/early :)
<dxdemetriou> is there anybody that some plugins on compiz-fusion don't work like atlantis, snow and such?
<Ramses> fukc of
<sebsebseb> elpargo: your an op for real,  I got a feeling your not
<D_likescookies> I'll ask a question then, what should I use as vm software?
<Poscaenium> I'm a fan of the console - i hate everything with a mouse :) Have you ever seen a mouse at stargate or eureka =D
<dijital1> whatever floats your boat
<sebsebseb> D_likescookies: Virtualbox :)
<koshari> i beleive scale is the best task switcher i have used so far, Go is a pretty nice launcher also
<dijital1> I like vmware personally
<elpargo> sebsebseb: if I where do you think I'll be talking offtopic?
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, what ubuntu are you running?
<D_likescookies> that was quick. ty. ;)
<Topsun> conb123: it's cool to have a Next Generation program :D
<elpargo> Poscaenium: DWM
<sebsebseb> D_likescookies: you need the binary from their website the non OSE  or you don't get USB suppourt
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, ubuntu with proposed updates
<conb123> Topsun: oh thats what it stands for thanks problem solved :)
<elpargo> yet compiz mouse and rotatios are super helpful.
<sebsebseb> D_likescookies: http://www.virtualbox.org
<D_likescookies> got it, thankies much.
 * elpargo goes back to gaming. 
<koshari> sorry i meant Do is a great launcher
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, sorry.. Intrepid
<elpargo> will try vbox one of these days.
<elpargo> to test my DDE
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, yes but what version of ubuntu 8.04?  with 8.10 i know that atlantis works for sure, i think snow too.
<sebsebseb> DDE??????
 * elpargo distributed development environment :) 
<sebsebseb> for what?
<conb123> hi i'm having a problem with ubuntu 8.10 whenever i enable the ati fglrx drivers and then reboot the x server wont boot it just shows as black and just shows alot of I/O errors in terminal, to fix it i have to boot to recovery mode and fix x server but that siables the graphics drivers. How do i ix this?
<D_likescookies> sebsebseb: everything neatly split per os and arch. very good. =)
<Poscaenium> have to go - take care of you guys (and maybe girls ;d)
<elpargo> sebsebseb: ehhh writting software?
<koshari> conb123 get an nvidia gpu
<sebsebseb> Poscaenium: girls  maybe, but not that likely
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, Intrepid with proposed updates. it's upgraded from 8.04 and.. ok, I'm having it with sequential upgrades from 5.10 :)
<conb123> koshari: well that doesn't really count as a solution does it thats like saying get a new house because it has a leak in the roof
<elpargo> sebsebseb: I wrote/am writting, some tools to manage a highly developer centric "OS"
<sebsebseb> elpargo: oh right  ok
<koshari> conb123 unfortinaltly thats true, ok, get onto the AMD devs to get up to speed.
<sebsebseb> elpargo:  developers for any project?
<Crshman> elpargo: +1 for being a dev too =D
<elpargo> VMware+ubuntu+vim+bash+hg+virtualenv+.... a ton of stuff, and it also has a server side component for "storing code"
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, ok, seems like snow might not work actually
<conb123> koshari: well amd manufacture processors so i assume you mean ATI but its pretty doubtful that they could help me here i think this is just an ubuntu related problem
<elpargo> ohh and dwm that's very important.
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: wha about snow?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, doesn't seem to do anything....
<sebsebseb> what about snow?
<elpargo> Crshman: sebsebseb well it's oriented to webdev in python, because that is what I do. But it's totally modular.
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, I press the checkbox and it's unpressed by itself
<elpargo> hence the "distributed"
<Crshman> elpargo: I need to jump on that python boat.....i've been slacking on that =( I do mainly php
<sebsebseb> elpargo: right ok
<koshari> conb123 ati bought radeon some time ago and the currente ati drivers on all linux are sourced fron the south end of a bovine facing north.
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, i don't have that problem -- it lets me enable it, it just doesn't do anything (but i swear it use to work???)
<elpargo> Crshman: ohhh dude don't. Ones you taste it you never go back.
<Topsun> conb123: have you a recent model or an older one?
<Crshman> elpargo: hahaha that's what i've heard!
<ShinyHat> anyone interested in helpin out a newbie?
<elpargo> the server component so far is hg+trac+zine+builbot+.... well that's nowhere near ready
<Ramses> Enter text here...
<Topsun> koshari: not ait bought radeon, amd bought ati ;) but you already know that ^^
<conb123> Topsun: well its not brand new but its not old its a raedon x1950 pro 256mb
<Crshman> yeah i'm on a cakephp kick right now....loving the framework.....it's like RoR just easy to deploy =P
<elpargo> ShinyHat: dont' ask to ask :)
<Ramses> b
<elpargo> Crshman: hehehe I just got a project, to take someone OUT of cake :p
<ShinyHat> lol, i guess it was more a question of if i'm in the right room
<elpargo> in php land I think symphony is the less of all evils
<Ramses> l
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ramses> p
<Ramses> p
<Ramses> o
<FloodBot3> Ramses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crshman> elpargo: haha funny, I love the whole MVC thing it's magic
<elpargo> ShinyHat: that depends on the question :)
<sebsebseb> ShinyHat: help with what?
<elpargo> Crshman: I'm bias here but TurboGears is great for MVC.
<elpargo> totally modular :)
<sebsebseb> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ShinyHat> recently decided to try linux- starting with ubuntu
<Crshman> After I learn more about the whole concept of the php framework thing i'm probably going to jump ship to code igniter or zend framework
<Ramses> how to private chat...teach me please
<Topsun> conb123: do you know the exact errors?
<sebsebseb> ShinyHat: ok and?
<Ramses> how to private chat...teach me please
<ShinyHat> most everything working on an aspire 5520
<elpargo> ShinyHat: you will never go back :) and good choice
<ShinyHat> lovin it so far
<dijital1> /query <personyouwanttotalkto>
<elpargo> Ramses: what's your client?
<ShinyHat> google has been priceless
<elpargo> or /msg
<sebsebseb> Ramses: teach you Ubuntu?  I could do later,  but I am going soon
<elpargo> ShinyHat: yea in OS you normally get help :)
<ShinyHat> but can't seem to find info on how to make the special buttons work- like browser and email
<Ramses> i want to private chat...how to do
<sebsebseb> Ramses: find my name in the name list and click on it
<elpargo> Crshman: if you are serious about python, drop by #turbogears on of these days, I'll walk you thru some stuff.
<dijital1> *click* ?
<sebsebseb> ShinyHat: Firefox comes with Ubuntu and should just work
<dijital1> you're not using irrsi
<elpargo> I'll stop the commercials now :p
<elpargo> and go back to play it's ****** friday ...
<Crshman> elpargo: I'll definately take you up on that offer in a few weeks after I finish up this project i'm doing
<ShinyHat> yeah, ive been usin FF for years, i meant the special browser button on the laptop
<ZykoticK9> ShinyHat, you could look into the program "KeyTouch" it's in the repo
<Thingymebob1> Shinyhat: Those buttons have never worked on any of my acers
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, I hadn't thing about deleting old configurations.. now everything works
<mib_nqq83r> hi my system which worked fine initially, now never shuts down, it takes some time to show the shutdown/restart menu and while shutting down, it stucks at "system() ...clock timed out" or something and while starting up it shows error that "error: can not initialize HAL"
<ShinyHat> i tried keytouch, nothing showed up
<elpargo> Crshman: cool hopefully by then we'll have tg2rc1 which will be a great place to start.
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, very cool!
<mib_nqq83r> everytime i have to press the power button to crash it off..
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, do you know how can I enable the circled cube? :)
<ShinyHat> Thingy: i was afraid of that :(
<sebsebseb> Ramses: double click my name?
<Ramses> how to private chat...teach me please
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, "cube" & "rotate cube"
<sebsebseb> Ramses: where are you from and age?  is Ubuntu installed?
<bigbrovar> for those that disabled pulse audio. how do you get flash videos like in youtube to play sounds?
<elpargo> ShinyHat: those are a pain to set. back when I try you need to literally guess their OP codes and set them in some config file.
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, sorry "cube reflection and deformation"
<elpargo> Ramses: we already answered twice
<Ramses> i come from indonesia age 25
<elpargo> ...
<elpargo> now we do need an op
 * elpargo out
<sebsebseb> elpargo: why?
<Ramses> e new member
<ShinyHat> wow, probably have to wait til im a bit more seasoned for that
<mib_nqq83r> Ramses: you meen you need an instant messanger for gtalk/yahoo?
<sebsebseb> Ramses: you did some  CTCP-finger  request whatever that is, plus a ping
<sebsebseb> Ramses: oh now you figured out how to do PM
<dxdemetriou> ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, i have cylinder cube and even found some cubecaps that look like wheels - kinda neat
<sebsebseb> elpargo: why do we need a op?
<sebsebseb> !jp |  Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<NarbeH> i have problem with my modem in Dell XPS 1530.
<ShinyHat> another troubling thing- after the bar goes away on the shutdown splashscreen, i have to push a couple buttons (any) to get the machine to actually power down
<elpargo> sebsebseb: are you one?
<mib_nqq83r> know about the shutdown problem being stuck at the clock section?
<sebsebseb> elpargo: nah, but it would be something I guess
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: hey
<sebsebseb> elpargo: lol  so he pms me and then tells me he don't know English
<elpargo> sebsebseb: ok :) I know how to call one if you need to :)
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody know how i can resolve clicking issues in games? if i click in warsow or urban terror (or any other FPS), there is a significant lag time before a shot is fired
<elpargo> sebsebseb: then you know why I said we need an op
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: hi
<NarbeH> i have problem with my modem in Dell XPS 1530.
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: what are u doing here ? :D
<Seveas> Mr_Giraffe, the games are sending you a signal to be less violent ;)
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: my XPS 1530 Modem problem. :(
<sebsebseb> elpargo: heh he says he is from Indonnisa, but the hostname Japan
<Seveas> NarbeH, unless you say what the problem is, nobody can help you :)
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: dialup ?
<Mr_Giraffe> Seveas: cute, but it doesn't solve my problem :P
<Ramses> i come from indonesia but a live in japan
<NarbeH> Seveas: i installed the driver. DGC conexant . but still no modem detected
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: yes
<sebsebseb> Ramses: ok your back here good
<Seveas> Mr_Giraffe, sorry, I can't be more helpful than that with this problem :)
<sebsebseb> !jp |  Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: you can use dell conecxant driver
<Seveas> conexant icky
<sebsebseb> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: but for ubuntu 8.10 not release
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: i installed it. but in wvdial no modem ...
<sebsebseb> what would the indonisian one be?
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: hah? :(
<Seveas> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: thats bad. :-<
<mib_nqq83r> where can i find the logs of previous shutdown messages?
<Seveas> !id | sebsebseb, Ramses
<ubottu> sebsebseb, Ramses: please see above
<Ramses> oh my god
<mib_nqq83r> can't find it itn /var/log/syslog
<bigbrovar> for those that disabled pulse audio. how do you get flash videos like in youtube to play sounds?
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: what should i have to do? my modem is USB external
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: u can use linuxant demo driver
<Seveas> mib_nqq83r, /var/log/messages will show you some details on the shutdown process, but not the messages, those aren't logged
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: sorry can u give me the link?
<Seveas> bigbrovar, uninstall the flash pulseaudio thing (libflashsupport I believe)
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: linuxant free driver is 14 Kb/s !
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: no problem. just for Eyd :D
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: the internet speed in shomal is 1 kb :D
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: :))
<RoozbehOnline> wait
<mib_nqq83r> seveas, but now, for every shutdown, my system gets stuck at the section of shutting down the clock..
<mib_nqq83r> and it has a message something like clock timed out or something..
<bigbrovar> Seveas> libflashsupport is not installed
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: follow it : http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/downloads-license.php
<Seveas> bigbrovar, then I don't know :)
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: thq alot
<mib_nqq83r> bigbrovar: use gnash/usbdev/youtube-dl:)
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: your well come honey
<RoozbehOnline> ;)
<mib_nqq83r> s/usbdev/swfdec/
<mikebeecham> hi guys....can someone please remind me what the command is to join to .avi files together (for example *something* movie-1.jpg movie-2.jpg movie-3.jpg)
<mikebeecham> to = two**
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: oh come on men...... it's the same driver that i downloaded ...
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, JPG or AVI?
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: avi
<mikebeecham> I think it's cat or foo but cant be sure
<mikebeecham> not great in terminal :(
<Baskak> hello. i have installed xinerama in hope i will be able to use two monitors. this resulted in blank screen after loging in. i tried to remove xinerama by entering root prompt through recovery mode and purging it. for no reason, ubuntu started to remove seemingly all packages, which i stoped forcefully. i look at the /var/log/dpkg.log now and it did execute the "purge packages" command. this...
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, you can try "cat file1.avi file2.avi > combine.avi" might mess up the AVI file though...
<Baskak> ...i DIDN'T do, AFAIK. please help in removing this xinerama problem and reconstructing ubuntu. i use ubuntustudio 8.04 with 2.6.24-21-eepc kernel on asus eee pc 900ha
<koshari> mikebeecham if both are not exectly the same codecs, bitrate and ect your in for trouble
<mikebeecham> koshari...they are :D
<mikebeecham> so this should help thanks
<koshari> if you use cat the beginning of the second file may glith if it reads the header as data
<mikebeecham> well...I wont lose my original two files, so I can try again if it goes pear-shaped
<koshari> mikebeecham is there any reason why you cannot use append in avidemux2?
<RoozbehOnline> NarbeH: "D
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: i think i have to download the Ubuntu that Dell recommend. http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.10
<NarbeH> RoozbehOnline: but no halo hosele for changing :((
<mikebeecham> koshari: nope...I've just used this route before and not used avidemux2
<Nephyrin> Explain this nonsense to me: "sudo: unable to execute ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory". This file is there, i'm in the right folder. if i *remove* execute permissions it says "permission denied" when i try and run it, and when i *add* execute permissions it claims it stopped existing. What the hell?
<koshari> mikebeecham ok well good luck with it,
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, if you have mencoder installed a better option might be "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -idx -o Final_Big_Output_File.avi First_Half_Video_File.avi Other_Half_Video_File.avi"
<ShinyHat> troubles with LogMeIn.com- tried installing java 6 and instructing logmein to default to java and i get a black screen only. anyone use logmein and know how to get it working?
<Ramses> Enter text here...hallow sebsebseb
<naranco> folks, getting terrible audio playback in rhythmbox after the latest ibex update
<sebsebseb> !id  |  Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sebsebseb> !jp  |  Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Ramses> haw man...no understand
<sebsebseb> naranco: Rythombox sucks,  use Banshee instead
<sebsebseb> naranco: I used to use Rthombox untill Banshee became good
<naranco> thx for the coment sebsebseb, it's nothing to do with rb though
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<naranco> must be something with the audio system
<fhqhghads> why does ubuntu see only 55 gigs of a 80 gig hard drive?
<Topsun> Nephyrin: can you try to use the full path to AdobeAIRInstaller.bin?
<naranco> that's all fine sebsebseb, like i said, i didnt change anything, all audio playback seems to suck after the last update
<Nephyrin> Topsun: Tried it. When it's +x bash tells me it doesn't exist (even when i use tab completion to get the exact name). When it's -x it can suddenly see it, but obviously permission denied.
<sebsebseb> naranco: ok no sure
<sebsebseb> not sure
<Nephyrin> Topsun: Works fine on my gentoo box, but my ubuntu VM hates it :-/ Some part of the wierd parsing trickery ubuntu adds to the shells.
<Topsun> Nephyrin: does a root shell with sudo -i help?
<ZykoticK9> Nephyrin, have you tried "sudo sh AdobeAIRInstaller.bin" from the same directory?
<Nephyrin> Topsun: Tried that too, same error. ZykoticK: tried that, too T_T
<BattleStarJesus> Does anyone here know about Intel supporting open source?
<BattleStarJesus> What about AMD?
<blip-> hi all,  I'm doing a package search for mercurial and found that Jaunty has mercurial 1.1.2..... I'm running ubuntu 8.04... would it be a bad idea to install the Jaunty package over here ?      What is Jaunty anyway
<Seveas> !jaunty | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Topsun> Nephyrin: thats really strange o_O
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: what is the error message?
<elpargo> BattleStarJesus: suport as in money?
<mejobloggs> if an app hangs in ubuntu, how do i close it?
<blip-> Seveas: hmm ok so it'll probably have many dependency differences from 8.04 and thus I won't be able to install it right ?
<Ramses> everybody hungry ? haha
<elpargo> mejobloggs: man kill
<Seveas> blip-, if you want to install mercurial from jaunty, install mercurial-common from jaunty as well, that should work
<fhqhghads> mejobloggs you ned to use the force quit app
<sebsebseb> mejobloggs: killall nameofprogramifyouknowit   or  xkill and click on it
<Seveas> !ot | Ramses
<ubottu> Ramses: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, easiest might be type xkill in a terminal then click on the app
<BattleStarJesus> elpargo, I am looking for an article or review that discusses processor manufactures and their support or lack there of in providing processor compatibility.
<ZykoticK9> mejobloggs, or "killall <APPNAME>"
<mejobloggs> xkill worked thanks!
<sebsebseb> mejobloggs: no problem
<blip-> Seveas: so if I get all Jaunty packages for mercurial,  I won't need to upgrade the distro or upgrade major components to get it to install ?
<Baskak> anybody?
<ari_stress> hi guys, how do i copy folders/file to a dvd from command line?
<BattleStarJesus> What processors work best and worse with Linux?
<jigp> hello guys how to update openoffice to latest version?
<Seveas> blip-, that seems to be correct
<zamba> i need to install mysql 4.x on ubuntu.. how can i do this?
<Nephyrin> prince_jammys, Topsun: http://pastebin.com/m50f4e0e2
<Seveas> zamba, take a time machine to last century :)
<koshari> BattleStarJesus any supported cpus should work fine,
<Baskak> hello. i have installed xinerama in hope i will be able to use two monitors. this resulted in blank screen after loging in. i tried to remove xinerama by entering root prompt through recovery mode and purging it. for no reason, ubuntu started to remove seemingly all packages, which i stoped forcefully. i look at the /var/log/dpkg.log now and it did execute the "purge packages" command. this...
<zamba> Seveas: hehe
<Baskak> ...i DIDN'T do, AFAIK. please help in removing this xinerama problem and reconstructing ubuntu. i use ubuntustudio 8.04 with 2.6.24-21-eepc kernel on asus eee pc 900ha
<blip-> thanks Seveas
<elpargo> BattleStarJesus: well they pretty much are supported accross teh board some special feature may not, but a "over all one" is hat
<Andreas2> test
<ZykoticK9> ari_stress, look into growisofs - this can burn folders onto a DVD, not really "copy" though
<elpargo> BattleStarJesus: you are better off searching for "processor model + linux"
<BattleStarJesus> koshari elpargo I am participating in a class debate of AMD vs INTEL and I am looking at it from the view of a Linux user.
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<elpargo> BattleStarJesus: is this homework?
<ari_stress> thanks zykes-
<koshari> BattleStarJesus your better off picking the CPU based on what your requirements are, eg arm for low poer, x86 for wide hardware support and so on
<ari_stress> thanks ZykoticK9
<BattleStarJesus> bazhang, whenever I go to offtopic people just blab about nonsence
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, this is the support channel; chat elsewhere thanks
<Seveas> Baskak, you don't need xinerama for supporting more than one monitor. Baskak in recovery mode, install the ubuntustudio-desktop package to get most of your system back (hopefully)
<elpargo> bazhang: it's a valid question...
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: what is the output of these two commands: 'file AdobeAIRblah' and 'ls -Q AdobeAIR'  (with the complete filename, obviously)
<bazhang> elpargo, not for here; chat elsewhere thanks
<BattleStarJesus> bazhang do you have any sugestions other than #ubuntu-offtopic
<elpargo> BattleStarJesus: ask "I'm thinking of buying a computer to run ubuntu, which processor you think it's best"
<elpargo> bazhang: seriously where u here 30-60min ago?
<elpargo> this is way more #ubuntu than that...
<Baskak> seveas: i have looked through the dpkg.log and it seems i can have a list of deinstalled packages and reinstall it. seems the biggest problem is to get rid of this xinerama problem, can you help me with it?
<Nephyrin> prince_jammys: http://pastebin.com/m59df45de
<Seveas> Baskak, let's first get those packages back
<Baskak> okay, but i need to connect to the net in recovery mode somehow, let me try, i'll be back
<BattleStarJesus> elpargo there is contraversy everywhereI go
<Seveas> Baskak, wired or wireless?
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: hm. nothing funny about the filename either
<BattleStarJesus> elpargo, some times people think I am a bot
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: you have a 64 bit ubuntu?
<Nephyrin> This a 64-bit VM yeah
<_kevin> help I can't get ubuntu to work..
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: i'm ignorant about that, but it may be related
<Nephyrin> Even if it didn't like the 32-bit ELF for some reason (though Ubuntu 64 has a 32-bit libraries and userspace support) the 'no such file' error is just baffling
<ortsvorsteher> !details | _kevin
<ubottu> _kevin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prince_jammys> definitely a misleading error message
<Seveas> Nephyrin, when do you get that error? when trying to run the executable?
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: that's the problem though, i bet.
<Seveas> is it an elf executable? If so, it might specify the wrong dynamic loader. That error cost me about a day to find out once :)
<_kevin> It never loads. The bar just goes back and forth like nightrider
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/140621
<Nephyrin> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m50f4e0e2
<BattleStarJesus> Was there a time when Intel or AMD did not work with Linux?
<Baskak> seveas: i use wireless, but i'll go to the "wired" room, and use wire - should be easier, no?
<ortsvorsteher> _kevin: you mean at boot time?
<Seveas> Nephyrin, open the file with 'less', do the first lines look like a shell script?
<_kevin> no I mean when I want to start my computer
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, please stop
<Nephyrin> Seveas: No, it's an ELF32 for sure
<_kevin> oh sorry
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: "I've installed the 64-bit version of ubuntu 7.04 on an AMD64 system. When I try to run any 32-bit binary executable, I get a "No such file or directory" error, although I can list the files" ....
<Seveas> Baskak, yes. PLug the wire in and use this command: sudo ifup eth0
<_kevin> I don't know computers very well
<Nephyrin> prince_jammys: Yeah i see that now. I guess I'm SOL :-/
<Nephyrin> On that VM at least
<Seveas> Nephyrin, strace ./Adobe.... and pastebin
<ortsvorsteher> _kevin: so how long did you wait at startup that your computer turns on?
<BattleStarJesus> bazhang I am trying to learn about hardware that is Linux compliant.
<bazhang> !hcl > BattleStarJesus
<ubottu> BattleStarJesus, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: well, your prompt made it easier to identify the problem :)
<prince_jammys> shell prompt
<ZykoticK9> Nephyrin, i just downloaded AdobeAIRInstaller.bin and after "chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin" it starts fine with ./AdobeAirInstaller.bin - this is on 8.10 64bit
<_kevin> It is on, but the bar never stops moving.. it just ends at one end and starts over at the other again
<Nephyrin> ZykoticK9: Yeah, no idea. i mean, see the pastebin. I tried every way possible of making it load it, it just refuses to
<Nephyrin> Meanwhile, my 64-bit host linux OS handles it fine
<willemb> Greetings
<willemb> I find myself in a bizarre situation.
<ortsvorsteher> _kevin: after you switched your computer on, does ubuntu starts so that you can login? ore do you still wait now 5 hours that you get a login window?
<Seveas> Nephyrin:
<Seveas> dennis@starfreighter:~$ ldd AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Seveas> 	not a dynamic executable
<ZykoticK9> Nephyrin, what Virtualization software are you using?  VirtualBox?
<Seveas> Nephyrin, I don't know what you downloaded but it's broken :)
<_kevin> I wait forever. It is stuck on the screen that shows up when I turn it on
<willemb> I just added a dvd writer to my machine.  But neither brasero, nor nautilus seems to recognize that I should be able to write disks.  I can eject by clicking on the physical button, or by running `eject` though
<willemb> I am a member of the cdrom group
<ZykoticK9> Nephyrin, Seveas ya ldd AdobeAIRInstall.bin shows a list of .so files on mine???
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: well, there are some pages in google that seem to address this
<Seveas> ZykoticK9, 32bit or 64?
<ZykoticK9> 64
<ortsvorsteher> _kevin: try to press alt+f1 keys to get an output from the computer.
<Seveas> ZykoticK9, well, then what we downloaded is wrong :)
<_kevin> where's the alt key?
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: i mean specifically for your file
<ortsvorsteher> _kevin: left from the space key
<Johnny1314> hello
<BattleStarJesus> hello
<ZykoticK9> ? I kinda doubt there is a 64 bit version of Air???
<Johnny1314> anyone here use zinc to chat on yahoo ??
<ShinyHat> what are the benefits of 64bit OS over 32?
<Crshman> ShinyHat: you can allocate more than 4Gb of ram on 64b
<daftykins> it's not really best to think of it in terms of benefits, so much as you run 64-bit if you have 4GB RAM or more
<S_A> Hi! Is there any way to block write access for USB for normal users?
<prince_jammys> Nephyrin: this: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=kb408084
<willemb> There just isn't a burn dvd option in nautilus, and brasero only lists 'image' as a potential burner
<ShinyHat> no other difference, just ram access?
<ZykoticK9> Nephyrin, when I try to actually run the "Adobe AIR Application Installer" I'm getting an error "Error loading the runtime (libadobecertstore.so:..." so it's not REALLY working here either...
<Baskak_> seveas: i'm back, online, seems i have reinstalled everything.
<Baskak_> seveas: the connecting command works miracle, thanks!
<Nephyrin> prince_jammys: Step 13 is where i get hung up there ;-P. I did what i wanted to do with adobe air, and that launchpad bug seems to cover the issue, so i'm essentially giving up here.
<prince_jammys> ok
<prince_jammys> me too :)
<paulSterio> I have an apache config file in a deployment folder in one of my site projects, why is it that when I try to symlink it: sudo ln -s apache2.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/vacorps.com
<paulSterio> then when I go to that directory - it is highlighted in black and the text color is red
<ZykoticK9> willemb, you might want to try K3B - it'll bring in a bunch of KDE libs, but it's probably the best CD/DVD burner in linux.  Just a suggestion.
<BattleStarJesus> How do I get unbanned from a channel?
<prince_jammys> BattleStarJesus: talk to the ops
<ZykoticK9> paulSterio, I think your link is backwards "sudo ln -s /etc/apache2.../vacorps.com apache2.conf"
<Flannel> BattleStarJesus: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go if its an Ubuntu channel
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<WaB-> Hi thur
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i need help with matlab 6.5 r13 installation via wine, can someone help me out?
<ZykoticK9> paulSterio, the red/black text means it's a broken link, use ls -l to see where it's pointing
<dxdemetriou> from the first updates after upgrading to Intrepid I can't automount usb and external disks, and I have an error message about hal. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292874
<paulSterio> ln: creating symbolic link `apache2.conf': File exists
<zamba> how can i see the ubuntu version i'm running?
<ZykoticK9> zamba, cat /etc/issues
<Topsun> paulSterio: then remove it first
<ZykoticK9> paulSterio, go to where you want the link to reside, then use "ln -s /actual/file/location linkname"
<paulSterio> yea I've done that
<ZykoticK9> paulSterio, are you still getting the red text?
<paulSterio> ok it's because I didn't give the full location
<paulSterio> now it's in blue
<paulSterio> a2ensite?
<zamba> i need to downgrade mysql from version 5.x to version 4.x.. is there no where i can get packages for this?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys  i need help with matlab 6.5 r13 installation via wine, can someone help me out?
<Topsun> paulSterio: yes
<Baskak_> Seveas: what next, shall I wait?
<Athenon> im using intrepid.  /etc/hostname doesnt exist.  is that bad?  I want my hostname to stay permanently and I don't know how to do it without that file
<mrwoody> does anyone know where I can find the repository for the latest version of mplayer?
<koshari> ohletmeinnowjesu have you tried winehq?
<koshari> mrwoody medibuntu?
<daftykins> Athenon, just create it and put your hostname in there ;) job done
<mikebeecham> does anyone know why, when you reboot your machine, Intrepid adds another wired connection (with dynamic IP)?
<mrwoody> koshari: thanks... I'll give a look
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: no, whats the channel name
<Athenon> daftykins:  so i just type "subaru" and save it?
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, my Intrepid doesn't do that???
<daftykins> if that's what your hostname currently is, yeah Athenon , check in /etc/hosts
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: I have created a static IP connection.  When I reboot I still have my static connection, but intrepid adds another dynamic connection..so then I have two.  I have to delete the dynamic to get back to the static...if that makes sense?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> koshari: nvm i found it
<paulSterio> ok so I have these settings loaded, I've reloaded apache, here is a copy of my configuration for the apache site I'm trying to load up. http://dpaste.com/8603/ I'm trying to get a django project up and running - how do I now tell the browser to point to http://vacorps.com like one would do on windows system32/drivers/etc/host
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, i've set static as well - this might be related to Network Manager Applet, but I don't know for sure.  I did have some issues with static IP origionally...  mind pastbining your /etc/network/interfaces file???
<prince_jammys> paulSterio: you should try also #apache
<daftykins> paulSterio, /etc/hosts for Linux
<mikebeecham> will do ZykoticK9
<daftykins> mikebeecham, that sounds like the network manager driving you spare, you can resolve it by specifying your /etc/network/interfaces correctly so that network manager no longer handles that interface, useful for desktops
<daftykins> haven't seen it create a second though, and i'm not running my desktop as static so i haven't seen that
<OzFalcon> Whats the diff between online training offered by www.ubuntu.com/training/e-learning OR ubuntu.savoirfairelinux.com/elearning/ ????
<mikebeecham> ZykoticK9: I only have two lines in my interfaces file
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, if you have set a static IP you should have more then that
<paulSterio> daftykins, how do I write to the hosts file? it's read only
<mikebeecham> daftykins: I might look into that thanks....it's not a big hassle, but it's inconvenient
<paulSterio> !wq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wq
<sf-> Good morning all, I've got a helluva problem and my forehead is aching. I'm about to post, just wanted to dispense with the pleasantries so that I can sleep better at night. j/k :)
<ZykoticK9> paulSterio, you need to be root to edit hosts
<ZykoticK9> paulSterio, so use sudo
<OzFalcon> There are no problems, only solutions.
<OzFalcon> Puke
<daftykins> paulSterio, "sudo nano /etc/hosts" in terminal for command line, or "sudo gedit /etc/hosts" for a GUI editor
<paulSterio> does this file reset every time you go to a new network?
<daftykins> scrub that, "gksudo gedit /etc/hosts" for GUI based is better
<daftykins> no it's a static file
<sf-> I've got an Ubuntu gateway/firewall setup with 192.168.0.0/22 setup on eth0 and Comcast setup on eth1, on the inside at 192.168.0.3 is my webserver with aliases setup on eth0:1-9 for 192.168.0.100-110 and I have apache setup for Virtual Hosts on the aforementioned IPs.
<OzFalcon> sf-, Whats the prob? Virtual hosts?
<sf-> With my old linksys gatewat it didn't seem to have any config issues to serve 'as-is' but now all of my connections are timing out and I can't quite figure out the iptables forwarding rules I need.
<paulSterio> I just get a failed to connect error now
<sf-> OzFalcon: correct
<endial> Ok guys I have done some looking online and cant find a way to do this without losing data.  Anyone know how to create a partition on my HDD that has ubuntu installed on it so that I can install a copy of windows without having to pick up another HDD.
<psyalex>  hi, can anybody help me with the USB HD automount (8.10/Gnome)? I want to disable it because geparted is always mounting the ntfs partition I want to copy.
<OzFalcon> sf-, I'm yet to go down that path, But I saw it as a potential problem.
<daftykins> psyalex, just unmount it once you plug it in
<daftykins> no need to go as far as disabling
<psyalex> I tried to unmount it many times but gparted is mounting it again
<zcopley> Why is it so hard to pick a laptop to run ubuntu on?
<S_A> Hi! any idea how to make sure that all the Network data is encrypted in transit. ???
<daftykins> zcopley, because it depends whether you want everything to work or not :D
<daftykins> S_A network data between where and where?
<OzFalcon> sf-, Whats the deal with the ubuntu gateway IP address?
<zcopley> daftykins: I do want everythign to work! Does that even narrow my options?
<OzFalcon> sf-, Whats this 192.168.0.0/22?
<sf-> OzFalcon: 192.168.0.1-192.168.3.254
<daftykins> well i mean daft stuff like built-in webcams, finger print readers etc zcopley
<daftykins> are you in the US?
<sf-> Have desktops, wifi trusted/untrusted, network equipment, and server segments.
<zcopley> daftykins: oh
<S_A> daftykins: All the network data. be it firefox or any other application in local system. All the data out of my system should be encrypted. I have heard that IPSec and SSL is the way
<OzFalcon> sf-, Ummm, You can make an eth have that many IP's?
<S_A> daftykins: but i do not know how to make it possible ?
<sf-> OzFalcon: Go crazy, want a quick snippit of my interfaces file via privmsg?
<daftykins> S_A IPSec is a type of VPN technology that you'd use to connect to somewhere safely from a public place, such as free internet in an internet cafe
<zcopley> webcams don't seem /that/ daft. Just sort of. I mean, windows and mac users get to use those... so their kids can do vid chat with the grandparents
<daftykins> S_A there's no reason to use any kind of that encryption on your own home internet connection
<ari_stress> hi, can i use cdrecord to write more than 1 files?
<OzFalcon> sf-,
<sf-> yes?
<OzFalcon> sf-, Let me get this straight
 * sf- lights a camel and smiles.
<ZykoticK9> ari_stress, cdrecord is typically used in conjunction with mkisofs, so it burns one file (the entire CD with potentially hundreds of files inside it) onto the CD
<S_A> daftykins: I am trying to convince my finance/marketing department to switch to Linux. but this is the requirement they have putup
 * daftykins watches said camel run off over the sand dunes making horrible noises
<OzFalcon> sf-, Your gateway takes traffic on the web and directs it out on your lan via 192.168.0.1-192.168.3.254 addresses...?
<sf-> OzFalcon: Correct.
<zcopley> I can't figure out which Lanovo laptop to get... my main concern is just making sure most of it works. T500? W500? It seems like there's no telling whether the laptop you buy will drive you insane with configuration time and driver madness
<OzFalcon> sf-, All which get sent to 192.168.0.3
<daftykins> S_A encryption needs to exist between two points, if i'm in a company and i'm using a desktop computer which uses an internet connection then there's no reason to implement encryption because there's no two places between me and the Internet that isn't safe, sorta, do you get me?
<OzFalcon> sf-, So Webserver can know which virtual host to direct to.... Correct?
<sf-> OzFalcon: No, .3 is just the management side of my apache server and on eth0 of that server I have eth0:1-9 aliases setup for 192.168.0.100-110 for apache to use a vhosts
<S_A> daftykins: You are right.
<_dbd_l12> is adding an entry in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist the same as issuing modprobe -r xxx ?
<daftykins> S_A i'd understand if maybe you had another office somewhere else and you needed to setup an IPSec VPN between the Internet-side routers of each one so that you could just network between the two
<OzFalcon> sf-, Question. How does the Gateway determine which 192.168.0.1-192.168.3.254 to send out of?
<ZykoticK9> zcopley, you might be interested in https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam - they have a list of laptops and what is and isn't supported.  good luck.
<groensal> Hi I have a friend who is trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on a 2-disk raid 0, byt his problem is that ubuntu sees 2 disks instead of the raid configuration
<sf-> OzFalcon: To send out of? iptables related flag
<S_A> daftykins: right. marketing ppl access intranet from outside
<sf-> The question is how do you get apache/iptables to recognize which virtual host was requested
<sf-> as I said, it worked with the linksys but not so much with the ubuntu gateway
<sf-> do I forward all traffic to the management IP and apache does something wizbang? do I craft multiple iptable forwards?
<sf-> it 'just worked' with the linksys, all traffic forwarded to the management IP
<daftykins> S_A ah ok, that makes sense. do they get given laptops/PCs for home use to access the intranet from home?
<OzFalcon> sf-, ie does gateway read the request header (eg say from xyz.com) and determine that for example is sent via 192.168.2.100
<platius> zcopley; http://tuxmobil.org/howtos.html   http://www.linux-laptop.net/    have you looked here?
<S_A> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> S_A tbh the only thing i can think of would involve them being quite competent :D you might be better off googling around for that, i don't even know what i'd google for
<daftykins> something along the lines of "road warrior vpn"
<sf-> OzFalcon: You're going a bit deeper than I am familiar with, my guess would be apache figures out which host was requested via vhosts and the traffic continues oblivious to the process due to iptables' 'related/established' flag.
<zcopley> Yeah, i looked at those places, but there's no clear answer.  I just want someone to tell me, "this is the cool laptop to get for ubuntu"
<OzFalcon> sf-, Back on topic. So you replaced your linksys gateway with an ubuntu gateway. And now no joy.
<sf-> OzFalcon: Plenty of joy, lots of pain. :)
<Myrtti> #ubuntu is testing
<groensal> he has the disks in raid0 in the bios
<S_A> daftykins: :) ok
<OzFalcon> sf-, And if you stick the linksys back, It still works......?
<groensal> but ubuntu doesnÃ't recognize the raid and instead sees 2 disks
<sf-> OzFalcon: correct, I'm doing an iptables -L on the linksys and comparing/contrasting.
<daftykins> groensal, is this onboard intel chipset based RAID?
<sf-> it's running dd-wrt
<groensal> daftykins: he has a intel motherboard
<OzFalcon> sf-, ok. I still don't quite understand vhosts etc. (Beyond my experience.....YET). But let do some simplifying....
<daftykins> where did he configure the RAID though groensal ?
<groensal> in the bios
<ZykoticK9> sf-, i'm running dd-wrt on my linksys too, it can certainly forward stuff by Port number, but I'm unaware of it being able to do Header inspection and forward on that (that's something that needs to be done in Apache)???
<OzFalcon> sf-, You had it working under a linksys gateway..... These arn't real complicated at the best of times.... So Im guessing you don't need a hugely complicated gateway.
<daftykins> ok but i need to know what BIOS ;) the controller's BIOS, so i need to know what controller
<OzFalcon> sf-, Oh, Why the change. If it was working under linksys why change to ubuntu box?
<Baskak> Seveas?
<groensal> daftykins: mkey ;) will try to get that info
<groensal> its a intel 945PM+ICH7-M motherboard
<sf-> OzFalcon: not sure, hold on one second please
<groensal> its called via raid
<groensal> in the bios
<daftykins> does he know the make and model?
<ideamonk> hey someone tell me this - in firefox, when i click browse on a website to select a file for upload, the dialog box which pops up... who creates it, firefox or gnome ?
<daftykins> ok does he have some kind of little VIA SATA RAID controller card that the HDDs connect to groensal ?
<groensal> its a laptop so he doesnt know
<OzFalcon> sf-, To continue..... If you don't need a complicated gateway, Why not try installing Smoothwall? Or possibly IP-COP (Never used IP-COP)
<groensal> a fujitsu siemens amilo 15x1
<daftykins> laptop O_O
<daftykins> weird
<groensal> uh AMILO Xi 1546 i mean :P
<Baskak> okay, my question again: i have installed xinerama in hope i can use two monitors. now after login the screen turns blank without any chance to change it. i use ubuntustudio 8.04 with 2.6.24-21-eeepc kernel on asus ee pc 900ha
<ZykoticK9> OzFalcon, Smoothwall is more an OS then an installable application...
<remes> hello, I'm using a Dell XPS M1210 Lap w/Ubuntu 8.1, my lap doesn't have microphone, so I need to plug a microphone or an other USB sound device, but ubuntu only has recognized built in devices, not external ones
<groensal> daftykins: yeah it came that way with windows xp home
<OzFalcon> ZykoticK9, Yeah, But he replaced a linksys gateway with an ubuntu box. It would be simpler to have replaced the linksys with a smoothwall box.
<daftykins> with the RAID 0?
<daftykins> <3 smoothwall
<OzFalcon> ?
<corigo3> My latest version of Adept is acting funny. When I click Edit Software Sources, it checks the repositories and tells me operation done, but never gives me access to the interface to edit source list
<groensal> yeah it came with the raid stuff
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, how can i create a partition from my main ext3 partion which has lin install.  ie, it is 100gb, and i want to shrink it to 80gb and crate a 20gb fat32 partiion.
<daftykins> ok i think from my limited knowledge, Linux generally doesn't like VIA RAID
<corigo3> What is the name and location of the file that contains the list of sources? I edit it once before, but forgot to note it
<daftykins> /etc/apt/sources.list corigo3
<ZykoticK9> OzFalcon, i agree, the DD-WRT he has on his Linksys is sorta a slimmed down version of Smoothwall - but I don't think he could have had the Virtual Host Header feature he's talking about with either DDWRT or Smoothwall - that's an Apache thing???
<corigo3> daftykins: thanks
<groensal> aww too bad daftykins
<akio> anyone here know what the deal is with dvd drives that don't see inserted dvd's?
<daftykins> i could be wrong groensal but if your friend is using the latest ubuntu desktop 8.10 CD and it sees two hard disks and it should definitely be in RAID 0, then it is probably unlikely he'll get it working easily
<daftykins> what kind of discs akio? self written?
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone assist me with get direct rendering on my Radeon set up? Or point me in the right direction..
<akio> no
<akio> movies
<OzFalcon> ZykoticK9, Yeah. I dunno what he's doing...... Either it's beyond my knowledge or he's doing something wrong.... But it was working..... So perhaps his expination of whats happening is wrong.
<akio> ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<ZykoticK9> OzFalcon, I'm as lost as you are :)
<akio> lshw says there isn't a dvd in there
<groensal> daftykins: right
<groensal> thanks anyway :)
<akio> works in winblows
<blip-> hi all,  the hdparm requires admin privs to set parameters,  I added "hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda" to /etc/rc.local so that it will automatically turn off power managment on my hard disk on boot... but this command isn't getting issued... I still have to manually run it with sudo after I log in.  any ideas why ?    thanks
<Baskak> anybody?
<OzFalcon> Anyone familia with Ubuntu Training?
<akio> daftykins: any more ideas?
<daftykins> are they official films?
<akio> yep
<akio> NTSC on NTSC
<zgmf-x42s> ok, how do i sudo open gparted then???  maybe that will work
<norro> hi. is it possible with launchpad to associate a bug with a certain PPA?
<stokee1> hey guys, just installed ubuntu on my toshiba l35 and i get no wireless signal... dont know what to do, checked out system specific settings and still can't get it to work, maybe it's driver specific?
<daftykins> do you know if your wireless hardware is supported stokee1 ?
<stokee1> atheros, definitely, it was supported at 7.10 build
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, does anyone know how to sudo open gparted?
<b1n42y> stokee1, has your hardware been detected and installed
<stokee1> i just install 8.10
<b1n42y> gksu gparted
<stokee1> it was working when i was using 7.10
<daftykins> fresh install?
<stokee1> yup
<daftykins> no ideas i'm afraid akio, not used any optical media with my ubuntu yet ^_^
<b1n42y> !hardware | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daftykins> b1n42y, why did you just tell me that?
<akio> daftykins: because you're daft
<warlock_handler> hi i have ubuntu 7.10 running.. how do i chk if i have the right nvidia drivers?
<b1n42y> daftykins, misread  do you know if your wireless hardware is supported stokee1 ?
<Gast653> there are italians?
<ZykoticK9> stokee1, do you have access to a wired connection?  with one of my wireless cards i need to do updates first, then a driver shows up for the wireless in "Hardware Drivers"
<daftykins> b1n42y, please pay attention to who is actually asking for help in future rather than just pointing things at me :P
<zgmf-x42s> b1n42y: thanks,,,, worked, but still wont allow me to make a new partion, how frustrating
<warlock_handler> any link also would do
<b1n42y> zgmf-x42s, you cant work on 'live systems use gparted live cd
<Gast653> ci sono italiani
<Gast653> ?
<b1n42y> !italian | Gast653
<ubottu> Gast653: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zgmf-x42s> b1n42y: oooo yahhhhhhhhh thats how it did it last time!  lol.  well this time i have to do from usb, no cd drive, but should be same deal
<zgmf-x42s> thanks man
<b1n42y> zgmf-x42s,i guess
<b1n42y> np
<norro> is it possible with launchpad to associate a bug with a certain PPA?
<lassegul> does Ubuntu Netbook remix have an IRC-channel?
<ari_stress> netbook remix? what's that
<b1n42y> ari_stress, ubuntu derivative for netbooks
<ZykoticK9> lassegul, what's your NBR issue?
<ari_stress> oh
<ari_stress> netbook is not notebook?
<lassegul> ZykoticK9: im wondering about the planned release date of 1.2
<daftykins> netbooks are the very small cheap computers (SCCs)
<ZykoticK9> lassegul, no idea
<b1n42y> ari_stress, this is not wiki
<ari_stress> b1n42y, thanks :)
<b4chip> hi there
<b4chip> if two users are logged to a same machine
<b4chip> how can I see them
<ari_stress> b4chip, use: w or who
<b4chip> ubuntu comes woith talk instaled
<b4chip> or not?
<ZykoticK9> b4chip, "talk" installed?  what's talk?
<Baskak> okay, my question again: i have installed xinerama in hope i can use two monitors. now after login the screen turns blank without any chance to change it. i use ubuntustudio 8.04 with 2.6.24-21-eeepc kernel on asus ee pc 900ha
<ari_stress> b4chip, no, u still use it? so 80s :)
<ulisse_> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<ulisse_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<b4chip> what else can i use?
<daftykins> b4chip, you just want to know a way to see who's logged into one computer?
<b4chip> yes
<John_Priest> b4chip: type who in a terminal
<b4chip> and now i wana talk with on of them
<daftykins> "who -a" in terminal is good
<ari_stress> i think b4chip wants to "talk" to the other user in that pc from command line
<zamba> which glibc version does 8.04 use?
<daftykins> you can use the command "wall" b4chip , "man wall" for more info
<ari_stress> well b4chip here's a quick tips for that:
<pyrohotdog> Can anyone assist in setting up my ATI driver?
<ari_stress> b4chip, as user1: echo "hi user2" > /tmp/chat.txt, as user2: cat /tmp/chat.txt
<ZykoticK9> Baskak, can you see if there is an option in your xorg.conf that says: Option "Xinerama" "on", and change the "on" to "off"???
<ari_stress> b4chip, then both user1 and user2 can "talk"
<Baskak> ZykoticK9: i will check, moment
<b1n42y> Baskak, also if you dont resolve your problem here try http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<panesar_sandeep> can ne1 tell me about visual basic channel
<ZykoticK9> b4chip, "talk" and "ytalk" are available in the reps
<zamba> which glibc version is ubuntu 8.04 running?
<OzFalcon> is bzr easy to setup/use?
<daftykins> i could tell you zamba if i knew the apt command to check a package's version
<daftykins> :D can someone tell me?
<ZykoticK9> b4chip, "sudo apt-get install talk"
<b4chip> yep
<b4chip> thx
<b1n42y> daftykins, -v or --version
<daftykins> can you show me a full context b1n42y  ?
<daftykins> "aptitude <package> -v ?
<almost> hi
<b1n42y> daftykins, i was thinking installed wait one
<almost> need help with gpg heres the problem
<ZykoticK9> daftykins, "sudo apt-cache showpkg talk" also shows version info
<toddoon> Can someone help me to optimize my boot process because i have one process which take too much time, i give you the bootchartlog http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=intrepid200903071.png
<daftykins> yep thanks ZykoticK9 just typed it that very second too XD
<almost> everytime I sign a key the top part of the key and bottom part has '-" missing
<almost> ie - -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<kriscolt> clear
<magnetron> !enter | almost
<ubottu> almost: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<archman> Did anyone here burned a psx game successfully ever (on ubuntu, of course...)??
<b1n42y> daftykins, or aptitude -v package name
<almost> magnetron: what do you mean please?
<b1n42y> daftykins, hmm that doesnt work silly man page
<daftykins> b1n42y, can't get that one working, i tried "aptitude -v nmap"
<Baskak> ZykoticK9: no, there's nothing about xinerama there. i have also tried the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" command, as suggested in xorg.conf header, to no result. i will have a look at the link provided by bln42y
<almost> the command i use is gpg --clearsign some.txt file
<archman> Anyone here burned a psx game from image, maybe? (reformulated question)
<kriscolt> does anyone know how to add mplayer to the panel? or any newly installed app for that matter
<juxta> I'm trying to do .htaccess authentication against system users, but it requires that apache can read /etc/shadow - is this a very bad idea?
<daftykins> which panel kriscolt ?
<kriscolt> gnome
<kriscolt> sorry
<mrwes> Archman; you can copy the disk byte for byte with the dd command
<daftykins> no i mean sorta graphically
<magnetron> kriscolt→ right click, add new object, choose "launcher"
<daftykins> you want it to the side of the applications,places,system menus?
<kriscolt> anywhere
<kriscolt> doesn't matter
<magnetron> kriscolt→ you tried my instructions?=
<archman> mrwes: I'm looking for burning bin/cue...This is just hell...
<daftykins> yeah like magnetron says then
<kriscolt> trying now
<archman> mrwes: You know how to do it?
<_Whipper__> how do i part vista, before i install Caos, of some other Lin?
<kriscolt> it keeps defaulting to Totem
<daftykins> you can resize NTFS partitions with Vista by running "diskmgmt.msc" _Whipper__
<kriscolt> i'm trying to get just ordinary mplayer up there
<b1n42y> kriscolt, right click add to panle , sutom launcher in command add gmplayer %F
<daftykins> oh you're talking about default applications to run video kriscolt ?
<kriscolt> yeah
<_Whipper__> dafty:...but that bastard vista has taken my whole HD
<mrwes> archman, try this thread using K3B http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209547
<daftykins> yes so use diskmgmt.msc to resize it _Whipper__
<_Whipper__> dafty: last time i tried to resize, it went all down the toilet..
<stealth-> How could I recreate the method ubuntu uses to mount drives from the command line? So all users can write to it (well, I would like to aim for one user specifically, but all works too, I guess).
<_Whipper__> vista doesnt like resizing, i suppose..
<stealth-> there are certain windows formats you cant safely resize...
<stealth-> you guys know that, right?
<ZykoticK9> kriscolt, Right Click a video icon in Nautilus, Open With tab, then you can "Add" mplayer if it isn't there already
<b1n42y> kriscolt, how did you go
<daftykins> Vista's modification to the NTFS format allowed resizing stealth-
<daftykins> minor version change
<stealth-> daftykins: ah, thanks for that :)
<daftykins> np
<kriscolt> hmm... maybe mplayer ain't installed right
<_Whipper__> stealth: yep, but the thing is, vista has hmm.. 4 parts in my hd..
<kriscolt> it's not available in the list of apps with the rightclick->openwith option
<stealth-> _Whipper__: ah, I see
<_Whipper__> dafty: wrong
<ZykoticK9> kriscolt, click ADD
<ZykoticK9> kriscolt, then "use custom comand" and type in mplayer - done
<Mpole> greetings everyone. am trying to help a friend upgrade from 7.04 to 8.10. is it possible?
<daftykins> yes Mpole run "gksudo update-manager -c" i think it is
<kriscolt> sweet
<kriscolt> it's working
<_Whipper__> *huoh* ill just try to figure out whats the prblm..
<b1n42y> !upgrade | Mpole
<ubottu> Mpole: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kriscolt> question is will it still work after logging out
<ZykoticK9> kriscolt, yup
<Baskak> ZykoticK9: i found "Initailizing built-in extension XINERAMA" in /var/log/Xorg.0.log though
<Mpole> daftykins: i did something like that, seems it didt work....
<daftykins> worth trying again then maybe Mpole
<Mpole> b1n42y: is that a terminal command? | how should my software sources be set up?
<ZykoticK9> Baskak, mine has that too :(  I'm using TwinView, not really Xinerama
<kriscolt> i'm running on an old ppc imac, should i even bother trying to mess with compiz?
<Baskak> there's also something about "display planes", disabling "display plane a"
<Mpole> b1n42y: command not found... so says bash! LOL :-)
<ZykoticK9> Baskak, have you tried moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup then tried restarting X???
<b1n42y> Mpole, i didnt give you the command i gave you internet link worth reading i guess
<Baskak> and "Output VGA is connected to pipe none"
<Baskak> i'll check
<Mpole> b1n42y: thanks, am reading that now...
<b1n42y> Mpole, Skipping versions is not advised as it may cause damage to your system.
<PowerMM> Hello, I have a external hard drive that I can't get to come back.  I clicked on it and it complained of I/O errors.  Then I unmounted it, and don't see how to mount it back.
<PowerMM> Any ideas?
<Karan> is it possible to give certain users all perms on a folder/file and some users just read access?
<Karan> and if so, how :)
<pucko-> can anyone tell me in which file I should add commands I want to run when X starts? (I have a feeling .bashrc is the wrong one)
<pucko-> ?
<Mpole> b1n42y: that link assumes that i am already on 8.04. the route is long but worthwhile. i need to go to 7.10, then 8.04 then 8.10
<b1n42y> Karan, yes it is
<Karan> b1n42y: how would i do that :)
<b1n42y> Mpole, Skipping versions is not advised as it may cause damage to your system.
<Mpole> b1n42y: am currently having problems going to 7.10. how do i do that from the terminal?
<ZykoticK9> pucko System / Prefs / Sessions will do it
<b1n42y> Mpole, In my opinion backup your docs and do fresh install
<b1n42y> data*
<ZykoticK9> pucko-, .bashrc IS the wrong one for sure, not related to Xorg at all.
<pucko-> ZykoticK9: but I want it to work in any wm/de I use
<mrwes> Mpole, same here -- do a fresh install
<Mpole> b1n42y: i guess i should download the 8.10 ISO, right?
<b1n42y> yep
<ZykoticK9> pucko-, maybe in .xinitrc but be sure to put a "&" at the end of each command
<mrwes> Mpole, you have /home on a separate partition?
<PowerMM> Should I restart X or something to see if the drive shows back up ?
<Mpole> b1n42y: this laptop has a dual OS... Windows XP and Ubuntu. If i install a fresh 8.10 distro, will the WinXP be removed or the 7.10 will be simply upgraded?
<mufasis> how do i use tar to extract a file
<Mpole> ooops, i meant 7.04
<Mpole> lol
<b1n42y> PowerMM, sounds like it hasnt been unmounted properly at some stage
<ZykoticK9> mufasis, "tar xvf Filename"
<PowerMM> b1n42y, it just went off and I couldn't use it.. so I unplugged/replugged it.. and then umounted it..
<PowerMM> I was thinking maybe the wires where loose
<mufasis> what are the flags for
<Baskak> ZykoticK9: i managed to get into the normal x desktop when i did startx from root prompt (recovery mode) after what you suggested. however, i didn't try it before, i tried to login "normally" only. is there anything i can do from here?
<b1n42y> Mpole, hmmm, well where it installs depends on which partitions you choose, however im not sure about grub, best read
<b1n42y> !dualboot | Mpole
<ubottu> Mpole: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tom_eats_lives> I cant seem install memcoder obsolete package what i do ?
<ZykoticK9> Baskak, ummm, not that I can think of...
<tom_eats_lives> I don't want to install from tar ball , pain to remove.
<b1n42y> PowerMM, just using it with linux?
<Baskak> it seems something loads somewhere during normal startup that causes the problem
<PowerMM> b1n42y, No.  It's NTFS
<Baskak> but not in xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Baskak, I got nothing????
<tom_eats_lives> get synaptic error http://pastebin.com/m5218e685
<Baskak> i have found the following installed xinerama-related packages in synaptic: libdmx1, libxinerama-dev, libxinerama1, totem-gstreamer, x11proto-xinerama-dev
<Baskak> any idea that something should be garbaged?
<b1n42y> PowerMM,  yeah im no expert but you in my opinion you can either stick it in a win machine and remove it safely or try looking for ntfs unmount commands, sounds like it hasnt been unmounted properly
<archman> thank you mrwes
<boodomi> thsi is my ‏first time ever i use linux...and i have question..i have 2 operating systems why does linux have 15gb free space and windows over 200? can i chance it somehow??
<PowerMM> b1n42y, I'll see what happens when I restart x
<archman> mrwes, hope this will help, 'cause I'm starting to hate linux slowly...
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, are you trying to install mencoder?  if so it's in the medibuntu repo.  your error is due to a PPA being added to your sources list, without the corresponding key....
<b1n42y> Power , that wont work ...
<b1n42y> arg
<twistedr> hi! could some one check http://raveesh.net63.net to see if it is working?
<emil> hi
<emil> anyone can tell me, what's the best port for SSH?
<b1n42y> twistedr, ye
<emil> 443>
<emil> ?
<Milkeh> how can I set a shutdown timer?
<twistedr> b1n42y: thanks
<twistedr> Milkeh: http://micrux.net/?p=42
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9,  ok , il just remove it from source file , hope not to important
<benovic> I debian(sidux) OS as a second OS, but still have the ubuntu grub. now i cant boot into debian because grub is not showing the entries for sidux. i tried to add sidux manually to /boot/grub/menu.lst but failed miserably. now i want to just copy the entries from the sidux grub (which doesnt get loaded) to my ubuntu grub. will that mess up tings? thanks for your help!
<Milkeh> twistedr, thanks
<benovic> *installed
<twistedr> b1n42y: are the images loading correctly??
<bazhang> benovic, you are still using ubuntu?
<benovic> bazhang: yes
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, is it mencoder your looking to install?  whatever that PPA was you'll have lost updates from whatever you added from them.  whenever you add something to your sources.list be sure to add the key in future.
<b1n42y> twistedr, the page loads
<Dr_willis> benovic:  i copy entries from other disrtos to  my ubuntu menu.list all the time.
<twistedr> b1n42y: thx
<boodomi> thsi is my ‏first time ever i use linux...and i have question..i have 2 operating systems why does linux have 15gb free space and windows over 200? can i chance it somehow??
<b1n42y> twistedr, i c images on the right btw goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrwes> Benovic: just make sure you put them below the Ubuntu Magic Entry line
<Dr_willis> benovic:  if you plan on doing manual grub tweaking like that. you proberly should read up on the grub configs and manuals at teh grub homepage. it has some very well done docs.
<twistedr> b1n42y: thx
<b1n42y> np
<twistedr> boodomi: probably the partitions were setup with ubuntu on a smalelr partitoin
<benovic> bazhang:  Dr_willis: mrwes: its just to get to know debian a little better... i'll follow teh advice, thank you!
<archman> benovic, croatian?
<emil> ?
<emil> anyone can tell me, what's the best port for SSH?
<mrwes> Doc: o/
<mrwes> emil: 22 ?
<Dr_willis> benovic:  I doubt if youa re going to learn much more by using sidux then ubuntu. other then 'sidux differances' - i was not impressed with sidux.
<benovic> archman: nope, but its a croatian nick... i spend 10 days in zadar though
<ziroday> emil: normally its on port 22, but whatever you want
<archman> benovic: haha, cool. Cheers!
<ZykoticK9> emil there is no "best" port for SSH, the default is 22 but you can choose whatever port you like (sorta)
<Athenon> What's the easiest way to figure out where my hard drive space is being used?
<ziroday> Athenon: use Disk Usage Analyzer (boabab)
<Dr_willis> Athenon:  check the package manager. theres some gui tools that can show drive space./ussage graphically
<Athenon> ziroday:  that a gui utility?  im console-only
<ziroday> Athenon: yes it is, gimme a sec
<benovic> Dr_willis: at least i'll learn how to use smxi :)
<mrwes> Athenon, Applications | Accessories | Disk Usage Analyzer
<Dr_willis> oh = that would of been a good bit of info to mention BEFOR :) lol
<emil> but I want to connect my girlfreind's laptop, and her's admin had blocked some ports on router
<Dr_willis> benovic:  i found that a sidux weakness..  :)
<b1n42y> mrwes, gk baobab
<Athenon> haha yeah.  i forget to mention it because its common knowledge to me XD
<b1n42y> oops
<emil> so I need to pick one of open ports
<emil> Witch one is usually open?
<ziroday> Athenon: I believe there is some magic you can do with du/df. Lemme try dig it up for you.
<benovic> Dr_willis: yeah, i hope i can impress girls with it at least...
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, in the / directory "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" will show you how much space is in each of the main tree directories??? suggestion
<mrwes> emil, mutliple computers on this router? You're going to have to forward the port anyhow
<emil> no, I'm using hamachi :)
<mrwes> hrmm
<ziroday> Athenon: du -h --max-depth=1
<SineDeviance> hey all
 * benovic is rebootin'
<Psuedo> G'Day
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, i can't find http://ppa.launchpad.net  looked in /etc/apt/sources.list anywhere else it could be ?
<Psuedo> How do I change the mouse cursor theme?
<emil> what about port 443?
<SineDeviance> i'm having an issue with xterm. i have it set to draw shadows on windows. the problem is, when i run any terminal emulator (and i've tried lots) the redraw doesnt work correctly when dragging, leaving a trail of shadows
<emil> is usually open on routers?
<SineDeviance> er not xterm, xcompmgr sorry
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, no it should be in /etc/apt/sources.list for sure??? dunno man
<daftykins> System -> Preferences -> Appearance Psuedo followed by Theme tab, "Customize" then "pointer" tab
<SineDeviance> but yes xcompmgr does this. no other windows are afflicted, only terminals. i cant figure out why
<ZykoticK9> emil, nothing should be open on the router by default
<b1n42y> SineDeviance, what gfx card
<ziroday> Athenon: did that work?
<emil> is there a way to check what ports are open?
<Athenon> ziroday:  yeah.  is there an easy way to sort it too?  that would be super awesome :P
<SineDeviance> b1n42y, geforce 5950 ultra. it's more than powerful enough
<emil> :)
<ziroday> Athenon: by which one is using the most? Not sure lemme look around
<Athenon> ziroday:  yeah
<oCean_> Athenon: du command | sort -n
<b1n42y> SineDeviance, nah i was thinking intel has probs with desktop effects
<Athenon> -n
<Athenon> ok
<mufasis> how do i extract using tar to a specific directory
<SineDeviance> b1n42y, right.
<maxhax14> hi what should i do after i downloaded a application and its in archive manager
<Psuedo> Thanks daftykins
<ziroday> Athenon: try du -b --max-depth 1 | sort -nr | perl -pe 's{([0-9]+)}{sprintf "%.1f%s", $1>=2**30? ($1/2**30, "G"): $1>=2**20? ($1/2**20, "M"): $1>=2**10? ($1/2**10, "K"): ($1, "")}e'
<maxhax14> what should i do to open it
<maxhax14> its name is chess.tgz
<Athenon> ziroday:  looks good.  thanks :D
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, found it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d now have another error Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiversegksu/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<twistedr> maxhax14: there will be instructions to install from where you downloaded it
<b1n42y> !.tgz| maxhax14
<ubottu> maxhax14: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Psuedo> daftykins: It didn't work :(
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, did you try to add the medibuntu repo?
<ziroday> maxhax14: what application is it and where did you download it from?
<daftykins> Psuedo, that's where the pointer options are for me, it can't not work
<maxhax14> its a chess game
<maxhax14> and i downloaded it from :http://www.ecere.com/action.html
<SineDeviance> um do terminals not automatically cause the desktop to redraw behind them when you drag them?
<Psuedo> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, no
<m0nik3r5> ah
<Psuedo> daftykins: Even on Hardy?
<rotyyu> hello
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, have you tried "sudo apt-get update" yet?
<m0nik3r5> yes
<m0nik3r5> even so
<maxhax14> <ziroday there dosn't seem to be any instructions
<Psuedo> daftykins: I have OpenBox as my windows manager, instead of metacity
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, same error
<ziroday> maxhax14: where did you download it from?
<SineDeviance> Psuedo, do you use xcompmgr?
<m0nik3r5> oops my bad
<maxhax14> <ziroday
<maxhax14> http://www.ecere.com/action.html
<b1n42y> maxhax14, try extract it there might be a read me file
<Psuedo> SineDeviance: I have no idea
<b1n42y> !.tgz| maxhax14
<ubottu> maxhax14: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SineDeviance> Psuedo, xcompmgr is a compositor, you'd know :D
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, did you happen to backup that sources.list.d file before changing it?  if so i'd revert to the backup
<Psuedo> SineDeviance: ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ziroday> maxhax14: why don't you ask in the ecere channe;
<SineDeviance> Psuedo, heh dont worry bout it :D
<maxhax14> i thought i would try here first
<Psuedo> lol
<Athenon> ziroday:  dumb question.  how would i create an alias with that command? -_-
<maxhax14> i didnt know that there were different ways of doing it
<ziroday> maxhax14: ask in #ecere they will know
<shingoki> Does anyone know why Ibex still doesn't support the eee pc 701 out of the box, even though there are multiple possible ways of supporting each piece of hardware?
<ziroday> Athenon: heh, dumb answer, I have no idea :P
<Athenon> XD
<shingoki> They haven't even done the one-line fix for unloading the sound driver
<Athenon> i mean, i know how to create aliases...but apparently just using
<ziroday> shingoki: ask in #ubuntu-eeepc
<Athenon> \' for the 's doesnt work
<Psuedo> For some reason command-not-found doesn't stay active for me, after reboot
<Mpole> All: It seems the best solution for my problem is to create a fresh installation. Am now downloading the 8.10 ISO. Thanks everyone for your patience.
<b1n42y> your welcome
<b1n42y> you're*
<emil> and I have another problem :)
<Psuedo> For some reason command-not-found isn't working for me anymore. I have tried removing it then reinstalling it, to no avail.
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, not sure , cant see a backup
<emil> when I connect with NX Free to another computer, I have a different keyboard layout :|
<Mpole> b1n42y: One last question. The Mozilla-Thunderbird email client is in the form of a .tar file. Where are the installations instructions for it>?
<emil> I mean, when I press up arrow, it's making screenshot
<emil> :|
<b1n42y> Mpole, i think it install by deafult on 8.10
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, well hopefully there is a lesson here, if you make changes to a file, you should back it up first!!!  ls -a doesn't happen to have something does it?
<VENEZOLANA43> HOLA
<b1n42y> Mpole, that is i have it and i dont remember installing it
<Mpole> b1n42y: ok. lemme google then. lol
<b1n42y> lol
<ziroday> b1n42y: to install it just do sudo apt-get install thunderbird. Don't use the .tar file
<equex> is there a way to regenerate applications.menu ? the menu editor botched the file, and my attempts at fixing in an editor it isnt making it better :(
<b1n42y> Mpole, there you go lol
<xiq> hello, how can i mount a 6GB iso file?
<b1n42y> !mount | xig
<ubottu> xig: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ZykoticK9> xiq, sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<equex> i'll leave the menu alone this time lol, until another menu editor tool comes along.. maybe i'll write one myself if i figure out how the menu system really works
<bazhang> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<b1n42y> um
<daftykins> mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 /path/to/file.iso /cdrom
<b1n42y> thanks
<Mpole> b1n42y: Off-topic.... Am in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania. Where r u?
<VENEZOLANA43> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Psuedo> I'm trying to do an upgrade from hardy, sudo apt-get install dselect-upgrade, however one of the updates, I don't want intstalled. Namely gnome-session. How do I upgrade without having to update gnome-session?
<oCean_> !es | VENEZOLANA43
<ubottu> VENEZOLANA43: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<b1n42y> Mpole, melb OZ
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, your probably right heh , bit rm happy, ls -a does not revival any backups
<poty> hi! i've installed an actualization over my ubuntu 8.04 and now my sound is gone together with some video features, i think that maybe undoing the actualization would do so
<Mpole> b1n42y: Wow! Ok. Cool. Bye and thanks.
<Psuedo> I'm trying to do an upgrade from hardy, sudo apt-get install dselect-upgrade, however one of the updates, I don't want intstalled. Namely gnome-session. How do I upgrade without having to update gnome-session?
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, ok, can you pastebin the error your getting with apt-get?
<b1n42y> bazhang, thanks iso was going to be next lol
<jrib> Psuedo: from hardy to intrepid?
<poty> hi! i've installed an actualization over my ubuntu 8.04 and now my sound is gone together with some video features, please help
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/127666/
<sebi_> hi
<Psuedo> jrib: Yes
<quibbler> equex: right click on panel add main menu (default menu)
<jrib> Psuedo: how are you sure gnome-session will work properly?  gnome will be a different version
<Psuedo> jrib: I installed all the updates for hardy, the changed repositories to intrepid, installed all but gnome-session updates
<jrib> Psuedo: that's not how you upgrade...
<Psuedo> lol
<jrib> !upgrade > Psuedo
<ubottu> Psuedo, please see my private message
<jrib> although now it's too late
<Psuedo> jrib: What do you suggest I do? I use OpenBox as my window manager
<b1n42y> fresh install ftw ?
<jrib> Psuedo: Why don't you want to upgrade gnome-session?  The bug where it doesn't save and load the session?
<Psuedo> I don't want GNOME-session to be upgraded because I am using GNOME/OpenBox. (GNOME with an OpenBox window manager)
<poty> hi! i've installed an actualization over my ubuntu 8.04 and now my sound is gone together with some video features, please help
<jrib> Psuedo: wouldn't you still be able to do that with the newer version of gnome-session?
<needcalendar> What's the best Calendar application in 8.04 ?
<Psuedo> cal
<jrib> !best | needcalendar
<ubottu> needcalendar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jrib> needcalendar: evolution has a calendar
<Psuedo> jrib: cal has been around for how many years now? :P
<tony426_> anyone here used gnomenu?
<jrib> tony426_: best to just ask the channel your question
<Psuedo> jrib, from wikipedia: History ->  The cal command was present in 1st Edition Unix.
<tony426_> well, i ran the make file and i don't know how to install it now. google tells me nothing nor does gnomelook
<needcalendar> jrib: I can find all the calendars with apt-cache search; but I need to narrow my search by looking at what's currently popular
<Psuedo> there's a built in one
<Psuedo> in terminal, type in cal
<jrib> needcalendar: popcon.ubuntu.com and ask bestbot (see ubottu's message)
<tony426_> am i just stupid or are we supposed to know this stuff already?
<needcalendar> Psuedo: that's not what I mean by calendar app. I need one that will remind me of appointments, relatives' birthdays, etc
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, I think the problem is with the "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release" my sources.list does not contain this line - there is something not quite right with your current file.
<Psuedo> jrib: It's broken it last time, had to revert to a snapshot
<Psuedo> needcalender: Give evolution a go, as per jrib's suggestion
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, do you know are you able to actually install anything right now?  the error seems to suggest it would just be ignored.
<m0RrE> what's the official supportchannel for Jaunty?
<jrib> !pinning | Psuedo
<ubottu> Psuedo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<oCean_> m0RrE: #ubuntu+1
<m0RrE> oCean_: thanx
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, yes i can but it very annoying error
<jrib> Psuedo: you can try that, but I have my doubts that the old gnome-session will work properly with the rest of the newer version of gnome
<b1n42y> tony426, theres a page on the net called gnome system panle
<b1n42y> panel
<needcalendar> 03:35 < BestBot> The BESTEST calendar is orage, because 0 people (0%) said so! Follow in order, gpe-calendar, dates
<needcalendar> ... pretty useless
<quibbler> needcalendar: do you use google calendar?
<tony426_> b1n42y: really?
<b1n42y> tony426, http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-ubuntu-system-panel-on-ubuntu-8.10
<Psuedo> jrib: I don't think anything needs to be changed in the config, we just need a port of the config to the latest version of gnome-session. Can you please do the honours?
<jrib> needcalendar: just try the suggestions you have and choose the best one for you.  I also gave you another way to check popularity
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, been googling and now ppa.launchpads have added public keys, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/323753
<jrib> Psuedo: I don't know how to use openbox with gnome.  Last time I tried, it was just a matter of changing a gconf key
<Psuedo> needcalender: I'd suggest GMail
<Psuedo> jrib: In that case, can you please change that for me, and send me the file?
<jrib> Psuedo: gconf-editor
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, the problem is ppa.launchpads have LOTS and LOTS of different keys, you need the ones that you have added to your sources.list file
<rebel`> hi everybody
<rebel`> I have a problem with ubuntu
<needcalendar> quibbler: I don't want Google to know what I'm plotting against them
<Psuedo> jrib: After reboot, I should be able to boot into either an OpenBox or a GNOME session. Can you tell me exactly what to do please?
<b1n42y> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Psuedo: just install openbox.  You'll have the option at the gdm login screen
<rebel`> I can't change my screen resolution to 1024*768
<rebel`> I'm stuck with 800*600 and below
<jrib> !fixres | rebel`
<ubottu> rebel`: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Psuedo> !hammer-time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hammer-time
<poty> how can i use my old kernel ?
<quibbler> needcalendar: you don't have to be sarcastic ... a simple not interested is fine.
<JessicaParker> can someone help with mic on toshiba cant get it working
<JessicaParker> even the web cam is working
<gigabytes> hello
<JGodbout> Toshiba NB100.
<JessicaParker> toshiba satellite
<needcalendar> quibbler: stop quibbling!
<Psuedo> jrib: I would really appreciate it if you could help me solve the problem when I reboot
<gigabytes> installing ubuntu I've installed grub on the wrong partition. I wanted to install it on the root partition but I installed it on the windows partition. Now I've installed it again in the root partition but it still remains on the windows one. How can I remove grub from the windows partition?
<jrib> Psuedo: I don't understand what the problem is
<quibbler> needcalendar: i'm not ...i'm listening to you and suggest you do the same.....listen to you
<b1n42y> quibbler, needcalendar no need for that in here
<JessicaParker> any one assist with the mic..........ii really need skype to work and its not working
<b1n42y> JessicaParker, not muted is it?
<quibbler> b1n42y: you are right, i apologize
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, Went for crash and burn option did back up of source list and brought back default settings
<Psuedo> I'm trying to do an upgrade from hardy so I ran sudo apt-get install dselect-upgrade. I got the following error: http://i43.tinypic.com/15xuzc8.jpg
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, assume no more error?
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, no
<JessicaParker> no
<JessicaParker> im testing it via sound recorder
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, well that's good anyways.  there are some of your sources in the pastebin if you want them back boxee/virtualbox/etc - but you need to get keys for them as you add them, to avoid having this problem again.
<Dreamglider> gigabytes, have a look at this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<JessicaParker> there seems to be 4 options
<JessicaParker> on the sound recorder
<diego> hi all
<korg> Hi
<JGodbout> Hello!
<b1n42y> JessicaParker, have you tried alsa mixer
<JessicaParker> hda/ realteck / playaback / capture monitor source / capture alsa
<JessicaParker> i think that is already on there
<JessicaParker> updgraded to 8.10 today
<JessicaParker> as it was not working in 8.04
<rebel_> so it says that I should use this xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<tom_eats_lives> ZykoticK9, will do , keys , keys! thanks for your help and have good evening / morning
<ZykoticK9> tom_eats_lives, take care man
<becks2> ciao
<becks2> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rebel_> I mean xrandr --addmode S-video 1024x768
<rebel_> but it tells me output not found
<rebel_> how can I get my output name
<JessicaParker> any any ideas ?
<jrib> rebel_: first command on the page
<b1n42y> JessicaParker, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956565
<daftykins> anyone know how to stop Rhythmbox from auto-adding to its' database tracks you just drag in to play?
<disappearedng> hey my totem hangs when I play a music / video file, this is true for mplayer too, is there a bug with alsa?
<korg> disappearedng: Try VLC
<b1n42y> disappearedng, i use amarok for mp3 and vlc for movies ...
<rebel_> anyone ??
<rebel_> how do I know my output name ?
<emil> hi
<emil> I have a problem that NX Free won't work on any port other than 22 :|
<korg> emil: hello
<quibbler> JessicaParker: look here and see if it helps: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<emil> why's that?
<hoangmanhhung432> alo
<b1n42y> quibbler, sounds promising
<Athenon> any idea why alias compress="tar -czvf $1.tar.gz $1"    results in the command working, but the end file being named .tar.gz instead of parameter.tar.gz ?
<ZykoticK9> emil, NX is using SSH which defaults to port 22, i think i saw something on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX about changing the port is uses.  Good luck.
<oCean_> emil: because that's were sshd runs by default. See here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX#Configuring%20SSH%20port howto change that port
<emil> I have changed ssh to 443
<emil> :P
<korg> emil: And?
<JessicaParker> all i seem to get is tick tick tick on the record playback
<emil> still not working
<ZykoticK9> emil, did you restart sshd?  or your system since you made the change?
<emil> yes
<jrib> Athenon: because aliases don't use parameters?
<Athenon> jrib:  oh...odd....google says they do -_-
<jrib> Athenon: link?
<b1n42y> JessicaParker, have you tried quiblers link
<Athenon> jrib:  oh hmm...read it wrong.  they were using a shell function.  do shell functions do that sort of thing?
<korg> Can anybody tell me, how to hide "Join chanel"/"Quit chanel" messages in weechat?
<b1n42y> korg, tried right clicking in tab, plugins? settings?
<b1n42y> korg, on* tab
<korg> b1n42y: This is ncurses console chat
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, yes you've written a shell script with a variable for the filename, it just won't work as an Alias - Alias is just a dumb x for y sorta thing - nothing facy
<oCean_> Athenon: see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127682/ adding something like that in .bashrc will do the trick.
<b1n42y> korg, /set irc.look.smart_filter on
<b1n42y> You can setup delay: /set irc.look.smart_filter_delay 5
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, will that work as an alias in .bashrc?
<b1n42y> korg, http://dev.weechat.org/post/2008/10/25/Smart-IRC-join-part-quit-message-filter
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: it's not an actual alias, but the command would be available in all (your) subsequent shells, yes
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, cool
<micdech> ciao
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: however you might want to change the $1.tar, and add your "backup location" like "tar cvf /path/to/backups/$1.tar" ...
<korg> b1n42y: Thank you
<b1n42y> np
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, well with what you have there isn't that just "echo"ing what it will do?  I think more would need to be added wouldn't it?
<korg> b1n42y: What irc client you use?
<rebel_> people ! I need help, you're not giving it to me :(
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: :)
<b1n42y> korg, xchat but im getting around to irssi
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: remove the echo and the quotes...
<rebel_> I can't change my screen resolution to anything more than 800x600
<micdech> qualcuno di voi usa apache?
<b1n42y> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<korg> b1n42y: It for KDE?
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: the paste was just an example. Feel free to modify to suit your needs..
<rebel_> I went here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution and it says usfull stuf
<korg> Oh, console
<b1n42y> korg, yes but you can use any app on any DE
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, and that's what was "cool" about it - certainly not the specifics ;)  thanks man, always good to learn something new!
<b1n42y> korg, irssi in kde3.5.10 has gui script
<Leonheart> where is ubuntu off topic room?
<b1n42y> ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: yw
<Vigo> rebel: Are you using the most recent driver?
<Leonheart> thks
<rebel_> Vigo: I guess
<korg> b1n42y: Does it have support of users list?
<korg> I see it litle bit outdated
<rebel_> it's 177
<tony426_> anyone know how to change the gnome panel itself?
<Vigo> rebel: Look in synaptic, might want to use the filters a bit, then get the right driver that is for your chipset
<rebel_> haha I solved it
<b1n42y> korg, yep it seemed very functional when i used it for a day, i just need to install script to make it work in window
<rebel_> from the NVIDIA X Server Settings
<rebel_> thanks anyway
<b1n42y> tony426_, what do you mean
<Vigo> rebel: Gratzi! and please post the solution that you used on the Forums if it is not already there.
<korg> I see it have nice DOOM skin :)
<korg> http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/doom.png
<Vigo> I like that one
<ksbalaji> why do I get this permanent array of dots or arrows in my SM player? Other players do not have this problem.
<b1n42y> korg, ya the one i used was in window mode with users on the side and nifty irc presets
<tony426_> b1n42y: the gnome panel, the thing at the bottom. change the look of it without changing my window scheme
<b1n42y> tony426_, right click on it
<b1n42y> tony426_, also gconf-editor
<b1n42y> tony426_, gconf-editor, apps>panels>top_levels
<tony426_> i mean change the look of it. i don't see that option
<tony426_> other than color
<b1n42y> tony426_, for instance mine is transparent, auto hide instantly, .... you can add background, if you would like to chang eit completely you need like a dock
<tony426_> you can put an image background on it but it still won't mesh with the rest of it
<tony426_> i tried awn, it's a mess. no more docks. i'd rather just have something that works and still looks decent
<harrisony> with ufw, is there anyway i can make it only work on one interface, i want eth0 to have the interface but tap0 to have no firewall
<Athenon> so....somehow i tar'd and gzip'd an entire directory into one file...i mean, inside the archive theres 1 file...called "home" which is supposed to contain all of /home....how would i get it out? -_-
<b1n42y> tony426_, the only other way is themes
<ksbalaji> My SM player video simltaneously shows a mysterious permanent array of dots and moving arrows and short lines. Any explanation please?
<b1n42y> tony426_, i am unaware of any other way
<tony426_> all the themes i've tried are ugly
<Dr_willis_AAO> Thats rather subjective.. :)
<b1n42y> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deany> wish the repos were upto date with common apps like pidgin..makes using plugins easier..
<vanksi> i got my GlobeTrotter 3G hsdpa modem working via HSOConnect but Network Manager doesn't regocnise the connection so i can't open VPN tunnel with it, is there any way to make Network Manager regocnice the connection?
<Amendment> Hello, is there a way to control fan speeds?
<b1n42y> how do i link screenshots
<puddle> 120.89.119.72 is my ip addresss FREENODE SUCKS ASS
<jrib> ...
<jilianghou> hello
<jilianghou> 有人在么
<Leonheart> chinesse?
<Vigo> ASCII
<xiq> hello, how can i mount a 6GB iso file?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jilianghou> yes
<Leonheart> DL format?
<jilianghou> I'm chinese
<xiq> thanks
<Leonheart> it may incompatible for old app
<xiq> is mountpoint like /media/cdrom1 ?
<Leonheart> ni hao ma?
<jilianghou> wo hao a
<jilianghou> 你也是中国人阿
<Leonheart> :P
<fosco_> please use english
<Leonheart> i'm chinesse. but not growing at china :P
<Leonheart> my chinesse is sucks :P
<Leonheart> kk,
<jilianghou> wa
<Gnea> !cn | jilianghou
<ubottu> jilianghou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<b1n42y> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=e123jn&s=5
<jilianghou> thinks
<jilianghou> thanks
<Amendment> Is there a way to control fan speeds?
<jilianghou> bye
<fosco_> Amendment, fancontrol
<xiq> yay it worked :D
<azlon_> anybody have any recommendations on a sega genesis emulator?
<xiq> but... how can i mount a FAT32 partition?
<Leonheart> i like N64 emulator :P
<D_likescookies> azlon_: looking for the same.
<Amendment> fosco_, is it at reps?
<xiq> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<azlon_> Leonheart: i dont have any N64 games and im using a Wiimote to play...
<Vigo> Leonheart: Can you play H2G2 on it?
<fosco_> Amendment, yes, it is part of the lmsensors package
<xiq> mount fat32, anyone?
<azlon_> D_likescookies: i downloaded a couple emulators but they wont load my games... i can load the games on emulators on my Vista machine and my PSP
<Leonheart> nope.. Im using wine and Project64 :]]
<Dreamglider> is there anything like multisim for designing and simulating Circuits for ubuntu  ?
<win2key> !ru | win2key
<ubottu> win2key, please see my private message
<Leonheart> Dreamglider: I can't find better than multisim. but it may work using wine too
<Amendment> fosco_, it says that i dont have such file / folder when i try to run it. I have installed latest lm-sensors
<D_likescookies> azlon_: which ones do you have?
<ksbalaji> smplayer shows permanent array of dots etc., Please see a snapshot - http://imagebin.ca/view/dXLYFq.html
<Vigo> Dreamglider: Yes, there are some Electronics programs in the repos.
<azlon_> D_likescookies: i downloaded dgen and dega... neither worked
<I1> hi guys....i would like to know how can i have the list of all packages (installed and not) from apt like the command yum list all
<D_likescookies> azlon_: gonna check them out ty. I'm out of ideas tho.
<azlon_> D_likescookies: i also downloaded a couple others but i had to compile them to get it to work... sounds like a lot of effort for something so easy
<Dr_willis_AAO> !clone | I1
<ubottu> I1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<azlon_> check out dega first, it seemed to have the most potential
<fosco_> Amendment, use pwmconfig to generate a fancontrol config file, read man fancontrol for more info
<Amendment> Thank you
<quibbler> b1n42y: nice here is mine: http://i39.tinypic.com/1zm33ir.png
<D_likescookies> azlon_: checking ty.
<Vigo> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<D_likescookies> azlon_: dega seems to be a master system emu. O_o
<xiq> can i ship xubuntu
<b1n42y> quibbler, hehe cool, im on a laptop havent messed with my desktop setup, only recently converted it to ubuntu from fedora, so im space limited on tablet pc
<Leonheart> how cool rubber effect on ubuntu
<Dreamglider> Leonheart, have u used miltisim in wine ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> how can I speed up ubuntu
<protocol1> disable desktop effects?
<b1n42y> silv3r_m00n, get rid of not required services
<quibbler> b1n42y: do you like fedora? i played  with it a bit in vbox but could get the hang of it.
<I1> Vigo: i have already read the apt howto but i still can't do wath i want....for example if there is a package named "abcd" i would like to know if this package is installed on my system or not....how can i do that with apt???? please someone help me....thx
<silv3r_m00n> b1n42y: am in kde
<silv3r_m00n> b1n42y: how can I do that
<mika__> hi can somebody help me with game issue
<pollonero> hola chicas
<Vigo> I1: aptitude can do that, it is like an easy-peasy Terminal or Konsole.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<mika__> i have tryed now like 6 hours to put team fortress 2 to work and it works partially ( ican see games menu and so on)
<I1> and wich is the command?
<silv3r_m00n> is there anything like ies4linux which can run ie7 and ie8 ?
<aragilar> msg nickserv register 42eragon aragilar@gmail.com
<Leonheart> Dreamglider: I'm not tested yet, but i think multisim use only GDI thing and coding in VC. So i think it will run fine with wine
<b1n42y> silv3r_m00n, id google if i where you, also you can disable noatime in fstab but this might lead to some apps not working properly but i havent had any crashing, best to google this topic
<mika__> but the game it self doesnt start.....it hangs or the sound goes "loop" and nothing happens
<silv3r_m00n> b1n42y: hmm
<b1n42y> silv3r_m00n, add noatime* - its about file access time stamps and disk writing
<azlon_> D_likescookies: isnt SMS and Sega Genesis the same thing, just different names in different countries?
<JGodbout> mika: Try #winehq if you are using wine to try and run tf2
<D_likescookies> azlon_: no, master system is master system, sega genesis is another name for sega mega drive.
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm running 8.10. Recently, no application can connect to the internet (including synaptic) except for Firefox and Pidgin. I have no idea what happened, how could I fix it?
<mika__> ok thanks
<psyk> hey guys, im finaly getting my teamspeak working with a new usb soundkart and aoss.. but the sound is..like..cracking and stucking... havy someone a clue how to fix this?
<b1n42y> mika__, also try wine database on internet has instructions for games
<deany> ibex with 1gig ram, 256mb ati radeon compiz enabled running latest 9.2 ATI fglrx.. is there NO way of having smooth video playback?  X11 driver aint cuttin it
<JGodbout> But don't expect to be able to get wine working well
<cUBUc> How do i hide a certain folder in windows, which I had mounted in ubuntu
<azlon_> D_likescookies: crap... well let me know if you find anything
<cUBUc> Hide or password protect, either is fine
<Vigo> I1: http://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude and /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README
<JGodbout> I have tried many times for warcraft 3, and i'm still failing
<D_likescookies> azlon_: I found one, gens, I used it under win, it works well, ionly find a rpm of it tho.
<jrib> cUBUc: can you be more specific as to what you want to do?  Your question doesn't really make sense to me?  Do you want to do something in the windows operating system?
<D_likescookies> azlon: http://planetemu.net/index.php?section=emulateurs&machine=12&os=Linux
<b1n42y> jrib, was thinking same
<jrib> !appdb | mika__
<ubottu> mika__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<b1n42y> jrib, ok cool didnt know that one
<cUBUc> jrib: i have mounted a windows drive (C:) in ubuntu.. I want a particular folder in it blocked... I have set windows security but obviousely , they dont work inubuntu
<JGodbout> The only way to protect is properly is to encrypt it
<jrib> cUBUc: you can hide it by creating a .hidden file in its parent folder containing the name of the file you want to hide
<jrib> cUBUc: hide means "don't bother me", not "make it so no one can see it"
<usas101> hi!
<cUBUc> jrib: I want no one to open and see it...
<jrib> cUBUc: then encrypt it
<quibbler> cUBUc: you could encrypt it
<cUBUc> jrib: wat bout chown.. does it work.. just saw it on the net
<Vigo> cUBUc: then put it on a Removable Media and take it offline.
<jilianghou> ren?
<jrib> cUBUc: ok, I guess we need more information.  Who exactly do you want to prevent from accessing the file?
<b1n42y> cUBUc, sets file permissions, directories in linux are aslo files
<ren_> oh    i am   come here
<jilianghou> 回忆洋阿
<jilianghou> 在阿
<tw1tch>  could cUBUc mount it within the private folder
<ren_> 哦    极两阿
<jilianghou> 是阿
<ren_> 你尬哈呢
<jrib> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<jrib> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Schok> My ubuntu boots up in a read-only filesystem! And there is not gui just CLI right from GRUB to login screen. "sudo mount / -o remount,rw" works but if i "sudo gdm start" it shows the login screen but i cant  do anything, no mouse or keyboard input..how do i resolve this problem?
<ren_> oh   sorry
<cUBUc> I have only one user to login in Ubuntu... But the C: in windows, contains a particular folder.. which i dont want my siblings to see... if u know, what I mean
<jilianghou> 啊
<usas101> Hi!
<jrib> cUBUc: then don't let them use your account.  Give them their own and don't give them access to it.  Or encrypt it...
<tw1tch> !truecrypy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypy
<cUBUc> jrib: even if i set up another account for them, they can still mount the C: right.. Its not on the Ubuntu system... but on the windows NTFS
<Schok> what about renaming the file with a "." in front of it?
<Vigo> cUBUc: what jrib said, put them on a non admin account,
<tw1tch> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<paola> ciao
<jrib> cUBUc: they could still boot a live cd though, or rip out your hard drive
<tw1tch> i dont think thats actually the one you want
<jilianghou> Which one is come from La France
<b1n42y> i personally would add a user for each of your siblings
<cUBUc> jrib: in windows, i have removed all user access to folder... Thus , even if they see it on the windows recent taskbar and click it..it wont play..
<ren_> who   come from France?
<b1n42y> cUBUc, that way if something goes wrong you can only blame yourself
<silvinus> moi
<Karlos> hello can someone help me to mount my memory stick please is sony
<Schok> anyone knows how to change from read-only filesystem to read n write? i can do sudo mount / -o remount,rw but its only temporary
<cUBUc> Karlos: shld be auto detect..
<jrib> cUBUc: and you can do the same if you create accounts for them and don't give them access to it.  But with this method (and what you are doing in windows), they can always still access the files by loading a live cd for example.  It depends on how paranoid you are.
<Karlos> is not detected
<zer0_> any1 can help me with dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.ubuntu installed first
<jilianghou> 干啥呢
<b1n42y> !dualboot | zer0_,
<ubottu> zer0_,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<quibbler> !cn | jilianghou
<ubottu> jilianghou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ren_> 尼采
<ren_> 哈哈
<jilianghou> 我用的是ubuntu和vista
<ren_> 我用的是xp
<Vigo> cUBUc: Put that stuff on Removable Media:CD-R/DVD-rw or whatever, and do not put it on the internet.
<cUBUc> jrib: are you saying that i can prevent them mounting the C: ... but they need access to the C: .. cos all their files are in there
<nomyself> you can use grub command
<jilianghou> i can
<Karlos> hello can someone help me to mount my memory stick please is sony
<jrib> cUBUc: ok, then you need to encrypt the file.  You aren't going to have fine-grained permission control on ntfs on linux
<cUBUc> Vigo: what are you saying dude.. I just want to block access to windows folder when they logged on in ubuntu
<JGodbout> People can always get around it though
<JGodbout> They can just boot off another linux disc
<JGodbout> and have access
<cUBUc> JGodbout: they aint that smart yet...
<JGodbout> Hmm okay
<gigabytes> Dreamglider: hello. the link you posted me explained how to install grub after windows had overwrite the mbr. I'm in the opposite situation. I have grub in the windows partition boot sector and I want to remove it
<cUBUc> JGodbout: but you never know...
<quibbler> Karlos: run  lsusb in a terminal and paste the output
<gigabytes> Dreamglider: can you point me to another doc
<gigabytes> ?
<cUBUc> So the consensus is to encrypt it..
<JGodbout> Or to make it hidden
<Vigo> cUBUc: Exactly,and that is the best way, take it off the computer that the children have access to if you do not want them to stumble upon it. Is also like a backup. which I strongly advise everyone does on a regular basis.
<JGodbout> i think one of the solutions was
<Karlos> ok quibbler a minute pls
<cUBUc> JGodbout: the thing about hidden.. is that if one of the video players has a history settings, and they click on it ... YOu are SCREWED
<JGodbout> Oh
<JGodbout> So it's porn we are hiding, is it?
<mrwes> if you rm the porn, your kids can't watch it...sigh
<mrwes> that's a difficult answer
<Dr_willis_AAO> 'vacation pictures'
<ren_> what do you think about       win7
<ren_> ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> ren_,  it works very well for me
<Karlos> quibbler http://pastebin.com/d45cb799
<ksbalaji>  smplayer shows permanent array of dots etc., Please see a snapshot - http://imagebin.ca/view/dXLYFq.html I was disconnected for a few minutes.
<Dr_willis_AAO> ren_,  but im not paying $100+ per machine to upgrade
<b1n42y> ren_, plz join ubuntu-offtopic
<cUBUc> mrwes: i aint married dude... i am worried by younger siblings will click it...
<ren_> oh
<ren_> i will try  it
<cUBUc> So cut the chase, how do you fellars hide it in linux...
<quibbler> Karlos: indeed no sony stick...how is it formated?
<mrwes> cUBUc, WTF is the difference -- be responsible man
<Dr_willis_AAO> cUBUc,  not really an issue with  the Multi-user features
<b1n42y> cUBUc, you have been given options, encrypt it via encrypt or create users
<Dr_willis_AAO> user b cant get to user a's files.. so not a problem
<ren_> in china   it will takes $500
<b1n42y> ren_, this is a support channel
<mrwes> cUBUc, put the stuff on a DVD or CD and store it
<cUBUc> Dr_willis_AAO: I think just now only, jrib mentioned that linux security settings dont work on NTFS drives
<tw1tch>   then move it to a linux partition?
<Dr_willis_AAO> you can set ntfs to be accessable by ONLY one user. if you wanted
<Karlos> quibbler i dont know, buy is from my digital camera and i can use there and in windows too
<Dr_willis_AAO> If you want secure -  either do that.. or dont use ntfs
<b1n42y> cUBUc, do you have linux partitions
<b1n42y> ...
<ksbalaji> any help with smplayer please?
<cUBUc> Dr_willis_AAO: hei, how i do the setting , to allow only one ubuntu user to acces an ntfs partition..
<cUBUc> b1n42y: my linux partition is not that big
<Dr_willis_AAO> cUBUc,  mount it from the fstab with the proper UID option.
<b1n42y> cUBUc, lol
<quibbler> Karlos: is it a usb menmory stick or a memory card from the camera?
<jrib> Dr_willis_AAO: he wants some files on it to be accessible
<quibbler> memory
<Dr_willis_AAO> jrib,  then hes out of luck
<Dr_willis_AAO> jrib,  :)
<cUBUc> b1n42y: kk, i will delete some and move it to the linux partition... so what are options now
<mrwes> Why does he copy the files to removable media?
<Dr_willis_AAO> with ntfs-3g/ntfs all permissions/ownership are set at mount time
<b1n42y> cUBUc, encrypt or setup user account for each sibling
<zer0_> i cant make ntfs partiton using gparted.please help
<JUAN> Hola
<b1n42y> cUBUc, like i said earlier i would setup user accounts
<hapt1K> hi all
<b1n42y> zer0_, m ore information please
<tw1tch> couldnt he also just create a user account for himself and hide it from the "everybody" account?
<mrwes> Can't he just let them use the guest account?
<JUAN> Alguien en espanol!?
<b1n42y> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<equex> is there a way to regenerate applications.menu ? the menu editor botched the file, and my attempts at fixing in an editor it isnt making it better :(
<cUBUc> b1n42y: k, a mammoth task now awaits me.. I will cut down the junk and move the best to the linux partion.. and set up the user accounts.. thks
<zer0_> i using gparted to make ntfs partition to install windows xp(dual boot,ubuntu installed first..i cant choose ntfs partiiton.
<hapt1K> could someone remind me what i need to install for compiling apps with gcc im missing loads of libs and
<hapt1K> stuff
<zer0_> i cant select for ntfs.it just ext2,3 n fat
<funkyHat> cUBUc: You could move all of your files to Ubuntu and put then in an encrypted directory, then you wouldn't have to worry about what people look at on your NTFS partition
<starykomputer> hi
<starykomputer> I have a problem with NX Free
<starykomputer> shh is working, I can login to another computer
<starykomputer> with NX also but only on port 22
<starykomputer> when I change port it can't authorize
<FloodBot1> starykomputer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b1n42y> funkyHat, he is space limited on linux partition
<funkyHat> b1n42y: oh ok...
<funkyHat> Perhaps he could create a ext3 partition image on the NTFS partition and encrypt that
<JUAN> Hola
<b1n42y> starykomputer, port 22 is default for ssh , you would need to change it
<b1n42y> starykomputer, albo kup nowy komputer
<zer0_> how to dual booting windows??
<b1n42y> zer0 have your read wiki
<hapt1K> google dual booting
<ksbalaji> smplayer trouble - any help please?
<b1n42y> !dualboot | zer0_
<ubottu> zer0_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zer0_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  ive found smplayer to be problematic..
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, thanks. I installed it since a nice person here suggested that smplayer is a good one.
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  it is nice when it works.. but ive had it be flakeybefor.. i just use the noirmal mplayer
<quibbler> got to go ..birthday party... good day all
<b1n42y> VLC ftw
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  you could summearize the problem to the channel and see who can help..or check the forums
<zer0_> Backup the boot sector e.g. dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1
<zer0_> where that file?
<manishroy> hii
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm running 8.10. Recently, no application can connect to the internet (including synaptic) except for Firefox and Pidgin. I have no idea what happened, how could I fix it?
<hapt1K> does anyone here no anything about gcc?
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, you had the same problem? My smplayer shows an array of dots, arrows and lines. A snapshot :http://imagebin.ca/view/dXLYFq.html
<jrib> hapt1K: someone probably knows something.  Better to just ask your question from the start.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<ksbalaji> My smplayer shows an array of dots, arrows and lines. A snapshot :http://imagebin.ca/view/dXLYFq.html
<hapt1K> jrib dont teach me how to irc
<manishroy> hi, I am running 8.04 version. i just now installed the sound codecs all the songs are playing but there is no sound.what mignt be the problem ??
<manishroy> can anyone help?
<Karlos> quibbler it say memory stick produo
<b1n42y> zer0_, looks like mbr.bin is in root directory
<scatterp-> ok i have this tv http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Dell-W3706MC.htm and a ps3 runing ubuntu 8.10 i want to set the maximum resoloution i guess i need to use sudo ps3-video-mode -v 0 but thats not doing it can anyone help?
<JUAN> Hola
<scatterp-> hola
<JUAN> K tal?
<b1n42y> zer0_, or not
<manishroy> hi, I am running 8.04 version. i just now installed the sound codecs all the songs are playing but there is no sound.what mignt be the problem ??can anyone help?
<scatterp-> problemos con mi ps3 y tele
<b1n42y> !italian
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  sounds like a video driver issue. see if mplayer has the same problem. try changing the Video output options
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tony29> can someone tell me why vista is mounting my ext3 partition after uninstalling extifs?
<scatterp-> b1n42y spain
<scatterp-> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fearful> b1n42y, thats spanish
<b1n42y> ;p
<strange> hey guys i only have sound if i start a util from root, how do i readd my own user to audio group it stopped owrking all of a sudden
<scatterp-> b1n42y any ideas on my problem mate?
<tony29> anyone? it's giving me bsod's now and i think it's not completely uninstalled
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, mplayer video is ok. what is output option?
<manishroy> even after installing the sound codecs i dont have any sound.please help?
<scatterp-> fearful spanish is actualy quite simular to italian
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji, check the settings theres a 'VO' option
<fearful> scatterp-, I know, I can speak spanish I'm a native speaker...
<b1n42y> scatterp-, not sure
<mrxgerman> Hi all
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  smplayer is just a front end to mplayer. so double check the settings in both
<scatterp-> b1n42y ok
<scatterp-> fearful where from ?
<fearful> scatterp-, El Salvador, but thats off topic :P
<mrxgerman> is theire a possibility to upgrade the ubuntu server to ubuntu dektop
<scatterp-> fearful was just curious
<manishroy> Dr_willis_AAO,Sound problem please help??
<b1n42y> scatterp-, maybe !resolution can help
<scatterp-> !resolution
<fosco_> mrxgerman, yes, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fearful> scatterp-, I know, just can't talk about that here not that I'm being mean :(
<scatterp-> no problem
<ksbalaji> I was tempted to use smplayer when someone said that it is not jerky like other players. Unfortunately, players using wine (ones popular with msoft) are quite good!
<scatterp-> b1n42y that way dont work some how that was broken in the ps3 port of ubuntu so they have a ps3-video-mode command
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  smplayer should be able to play idenctically to mplayer
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  i use mplayer and vlc for most all my needs.
 * KingMbare alza la mano
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, you are right. Especially VLC with wine is very good.
<jrib> ksbalaji: you know vlc can run natively on linux?
 * KingMbare :O
<hapt1K> hey all noob question but i cant remember what packages to install so i can compile apps with gcc
<jrib> hapt1K: build-essential
<hapt1K> thats right thanks - sorry for my ass attitude earlier- was frustrated
<hapt1K> cheers bud
<ksbalaji> jrib, nope. I shall try. - Do I install again on linux from repositories?
<b1n42y> scatterp-, oh well ..
<b1n42y> scatterp-, google?
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  ive never seen a need to use 'vlc' with wine.. its a native linux app.
<D_likescookies> how do i run a program that's not in the main list?
<b1n42y> alt+f2
<Schok> My ubuntu boots up in a read-only filesystem! And there is not gui just CLI right from GRUB to login screen. "sudo mount / -o remount,rw" works but if i "sudo gdm start" it shows the login screen but i cant  do anything, no mouse or keyboard input..how do i resolve this problem?
<hawk808> hello
<hapt1K> jrib: leet im compiling away - cheers
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, jrib - do I have to install VLC again on linux ( I have it installed in a msoft. partition - though I do not use msoft OS nowadays.)
<Schok> i guess i have to reinstall T_T
<b1n42y> ksbalaji, sudo aptitude install vlc
<zukero> hi
<b1n42y> !ask | hawk808
<ubottu> hawk808: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  forget about 'wine' and vlc.. Install the vlc from the repos
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  Totally forget about using wine to play media players.. thers no need for it.
 * b1n42y sleep time night all
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, thanks. jrib thanks. I was not aware that vlc has a linux version.
<zukero> i'm having trouble on 8.10 trying to "chmod -R 775" on an external HD mount point
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  vlc homepage is our friend. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  Programs homepages are our friends. :)
<zukero> the command returns no error, yet the files' mask stays 755
<Dr_willis_AAO> zukero,  let me guess? this is a ntfs filesystem>
<zukero> Dr_willis_AAO: nope vfat
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, I had to use wine for vlc because mplayer, xine,gxine, totem all were jerky!
<Dr_willis_AAO> zukero,  same limitation
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  change the video-output options.
<zukero> Dr_willis_AAO: is there a way to give several users rw rights on a vat fs ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> with ntfs-3g/ntfs all permissions/ownership are set at mount time
<Dr_willis_AAO> zukero,  you can set it where ALL have rights.. or only 1.
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  also be sure you got the right video card drivers.
<hawk808> have been using xubuntu on usb but cannot access a windows hdd i have. does ubuntu have the same problems
<pc_insect> selamun aleyküm millet
<zukero> Dr_willis_AAO: meening no group rwx rights possible ?
<pc_insect> hi
<Dr_willis_AAO> zukero,  not withj ntfs/vfat - you could check the various ntfs-under linux guides.. the same limitions apply as far as i know. they mayhave work aronds
<runpain2> Where can i get vmware workstation for ubuntu
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO, I shall try changing output options. If only I knew something while tinkering with this...
<Dr_willis_AAO> ksbalaji,  Programs homepages are our friends. :)
<zukero> Dr_willis_AAO: thx for your insight..
<ksbalaji> Dr_willis_AAO,  ok friend! :)
<PPKuma> hi, how do i know if i have installed the 32 bits or the 64 bits version?
<pc_insect> I am from turkey
<runpain2> iwant to use it to run  windows xp on so that my wife can use yahoo Im to play games with her daughter
<zukero> PPKuma: uname -a
<zukero> PPKuma:  if you see something like i386 or any ix86 : it's 32 bits
<runpain2> she cant play games on yahoo with ubuntu cause there is no yahoo im for linux
<tony29> fsck
<PPKuma> zukero: Linux kuma-desktop 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 29 19:24:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<zukero> PPKuma: i686 : 32 bits
<PPKuma> zukero: thanks
<zukero> PPKuma: to be sure, you can try something like "file `which ls`"
<dijital1> intersting
<PPKuma> zukero: yep, that showed 32bits
<PPKuma> thanks :)
<runpain2> can some one help me
<tony29> runpain2, no
<Dr_willis_AAO> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<runpain2> !yahoo Im
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo Im
<runpain2> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<tony29> !!
<runpain2> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tony29> !runpain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runpain
<tony29> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dreamglider> how do i change the premissions on a ext partition so i can drag and drop files to it ?
<tony29> Dreamglider, chmod
<jimi_hendrix> is there a way i can check if a backage such as texinfo is installed?
<tony29> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Dreamglider> tks
<tony29> np
<erUSUL> jimi_hendrix: apt-cache policy packagename
<jimi_hendrix> oh i forgot
<jimi_hendrix> no apt allowed
<Gartral1> is there a way to get rotation support with drivers that don't have native rotation support
<oozo> Hi all ... does installing all the recommended updates in ubuntu, have any side effects ?
<jazzman101> hi everyone. I'm looking for a ftp or http mirror of the 8.10 alternate cd for i386. Can only find slow torrents on ubuntu.com. Any ideas?
<fosco_> oozo, kepping the systemupdated is a good idea
<oozo> thanks fosco_
<tony29> oozo, it shouldn't. they're deemed stable enough if in the recommended updates
<Gartral1> oozo: as long as your system is working correctly (hardware wise) it should be fine, why what problems have you encountered
<hapt1K> could someone please tell me why i cannot add a VPN connection to my "Network Connections" under 8.10 - am i missing a package or something??
<hapt1K> the add button will not highlight
<Gartral1> is there a way to get rotation support with drivers that don't have native rotation support?
<Gartral1> omg, is there a way to silence the join messages in pidgin??????????
<Amendment> Hey, when i try to use pwmconfig, i get error "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<spool2> does anyone know if ubuntu 10.8 includes openssl development package?
<Schok> eh? u can use pidgin to chat irc?
<Amendment> ya
<Schok> gosh i never knew that =_=
<jazzman101> tools > preferences > sounds
<spool2> im trying to install aircrack
<hapt1K> pidgin owns
<spool2> and the error i am getting
<spool2> seems to be because openssl is not installed
<oozo> Gartal1- start here
<oozo> Gartal1 - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+question/57035
<Schok> too bad pidgin doesnt support webcams for now..
<Gartral1> grr, i have this really nice panel lcd, that can turn 90% but i can't get the driver to rotate the output'
<JUAN> Hola
<Gartral1> can't use compiz, im running waaayyyyy too many games under wine
<oozo> Gartal1- try using compiz
<Schok> i cant run any games using wine..sigh
<Gartral1> oozo: i can't use compiz with wine
<Schok> it'll just flicker alot
<Gartral1> Schok: uninstall compiz, i was having severe difficulties with wine+compiz together
<hapt1K> Gartral1: check ur prefences
<tony29> Gartral1, grab hold of the monitor and flip it 90 degrees. that's the linux way
<hapt1K> damn im lagged
<hapt1K> sorry
<Schok> Gartral1:   nah no way, i love compiz(nice to show off..lol) and i dual boot with xp so i can play games
<Gartral1> hapt1K: where is "ur" preferences? if you mean the screen resolution page, theres no rotation function there all it says is "none" and tony29 my screen supports rotation, my hardware does not
<Amendment> Hey, when i try to use pwmconfig, i get error "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<Dr_willis_AAO> rotion would depend on the video card drivers i imagine. You could try the xrandr commands i guess
<Gartral1> Dr_willis_AAO: was that aimed at me?
<hapt1K> Gartral1: i was lagged and reading something else got confused... ignore my statement about preferences it doesnt have anything to do with anything lol
<Dr_willis_AAO> to whoever. :)(
<Dr_willis_AAO> I can rotate with my intel and nvidia systems
<Gartral1> right, i have a reallly old nvidia AGP slot card
<Mat-Cauthon> hey.. can someone help me to get my webcam to work with kopete using msn? using ubuntu 8.10, webcam is detected just fine in the settings and works with other apps, but when i click "send webcam" nothing happens
<Dr_willis_AAO> No ideaon the older nvidia drivers/cards.. try the nvidia-settings tool yet?
<Gartral1> Dr_willis_AAO: nope, i have the restricted drivers, does that command come with those?
<Gartral1> Dr_willis_AAO: i just went through the nvidia-settings program, nothing even mentioning rotation
<Gartral1> on the other paw, this hardware is left over from 2002
<graceong> my webcam doesn't connect
<graceong> doesn't work in linux
<graceong> works good in xp
<graceong> whats the problem.. anything I need to install?
<Dr_willis_AAO> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hapt1K> goal chelsea that was awesome
<Gartral1> graceong: note, there is a mile-high-pile of webcams that just flatout don't work in linux
<hapt1K> wowz0rs
<graceong> so whats the best thing to do
<Dr_willis_AAO> rewsearch YOUR cam
<sochi> some hp webcams dont work on vista, but do work in linux
<hapt1K> or buy one that works under ubuntu
<Gartral1> graceong: go check the compatibilities list, and buy a new cam, or start writing drivers for yours
<Gartral1> sochi: i heard about that
<Gartral1> but i havent used a winblows os since xp sp1
<hapt1K> he only needs the cam for livejasmin chats anyway :P
<yugo> Where can I found the latest vmware-tools which work properly on ubuntu 9.04?
<tony29> wow, i wish i could be cool and say winblows in a demeaning fashion. but i use windows, so i never will be
<hapt1K> knocking operating systems is very 1997 anyway each os has its ups and downs
<Gartral1> tony29: just say say "windoze" it's close enoough not many people will notice!
<Dr_willis_AAO> Winders
<Dr_willis_AAO> :
<graceong> Gartral1 : you mean to say that any web cam wouldn't work in ubuntu?
<brasko> when I do 'apt-get install rubber' it wants to also install git, why?
<brasko> I _just_ want to install rubber, any easy workaround?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Some web cams have NO linux support.
<graceong> ohhh
<danbhfive> brasko: thats a strange request, but I can give you the answer if you really want.  rubber may not function correctly
<graceong> maybe this one needs an installation? for it to work?
<danbhfive> brasko: btw, I don't see git when I try to do it
 * KingMbare è morto per un esplosione
<Gartral1> im sorry, but when the operating system in question takes such tight controll of your system that it repulses people from using it, it deserves to be knocked (talking about Vista here) graceong: theres a fairly large list of cams that "just dont work" but from experience, i know that alot of logitech cams work well
<brasko> actually, it doesn't matter what I try to install
<brasko> I always see, "The following extra packages will be installed: git"
<graceong> ohhh
<noaXess> hi all
 * KingMbare resuscita per bere un pò di cioccolata è fare felice SignoreOscuro 
<noaXess> is this channel also for the server edition of 8.04 LTS?
<danbhfive> brasko: even with: sudo apt-get isntall -f?
<brasko> yes
<jrib> noaXess: yes
<noaXess> okay. :)
<Gartral1> danbhfive: *coughcheckyourspeelingcough*
<noaXess> is it better to enalbe the backports and partner repos in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<brasko> danbhfive: I have no idea why it would want to upgrade git on me
<brasko> is there an 'apt-get cherrypick' command? :)
<tony29> sudo apt-get install rubber. i think that's the only time a linux geek has to worry about installing rubber
<danbhfive> brasko: that means you have a package on your system already, that already needs git, I think
<tony29> thanks folks, i'll be here all night
<noaXess> tony29: and day? :)
<albacker> Hello everyone, how can i get rid of the system-beep (not just remove the gnome-terminal beep.). I tried something i found in google by blacklisting pcspkr i think, but that didn't really work out.
<jrib> albacker: "didn't really work out"?
<brasko> like, no matter what I do I see
<brasko> 1 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 120 not upgraded.
<brasko> where the 1 upgraded is git
<brasko> the 1 newly installed is what I want
<albacker> jrib, i still get the beep.
<brasko> and there is another 120 that needs to be upgraded, but won't be, because i'm not requiesting it
<jrib> albacker: lsmod | grep pcspkr
<albacker> jrib, sorry if that didn't sound 'proper english' to you :)
<danbhfive> brasko: try upgrading in general first, and then remove git.  See what happens.  Other than that, I dunno
<smast> does anyone have any idea why videos will not play on firefox browser IE youtube, surfthechannel?
<albacker> jrib, yes it's running. pcspkr                 10624  0  that's the output of the line.
<brasko> well, I use git :)
<jrib> albacker: I'm guessing you haven't rebooted since blacklisting it?
<ortsvorsteher> smast: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<smast> yes i do
<albacker> jrib, in fact i have. I added blacklist pcspkr to a line which i don't remember for the moment.
<Acedip> i'm getting some fsck failed errors when i boot my machine and it says a maintenance shell is started. the errors are also logged in /var/log/fsck/chkfs  http://paste.debian.net/29959/ ...kindly help ??
<ortsvorsteher> smast: uninstall all other flash players if there are installed
<jrib> albacker: if it's loading, then it's not blacklisted
<smast> ok ill give it a shot
<cjcr> hello
<danbhfive> Acedip: try sudo blkid     and see if you see the offending UUID
<albacker> jrib, can you give me a fast hint on what to do ?
<Gartral1> grr, i have this really nice panel lcd, that can turn 90 degrees but i can't get the driver to rotate the output, i can't install compiz cause of wine, and the drivers are no help at all, is there alternate program to rotate the display output?
<cjcr> any speak Spanish?
<jrib> !blacklist | albacker
<ubottu> albacker: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<albacker> jrib, thanks a lot.
<Gartral1> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<smast> ortsvorsteher: that is the only plugin installed
<Acedip> danbhfive, yes , its all over..
<ortsvorsteher> smast: so i have no idea....
<cjcr> thanks!
<albacker> jrib, i think i don't really have my_blacklist, but there's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Mat-Cauthon> hey.. can someone help me to get my webcam to work with kopete using msn? using ubuntu 8.10, webcam is detected just fine in the settings and works with other apps, but when i click "send webcam" nothing happens
<Mat-Cauthon> just in case that was overlooked before :s
<jrib> albacker: it's just any file.  So you can keep things organized
<Flynsarmy> I have an NTFS formatted drive that uses ntfs-3g. Isit possible to share folders on this drive with samba? When i try it says i can only share folders i own. Chown is of no use.
<smast> ortsvorsteher: thanks for the tru
<Gartral1> Mat-Cauthon: 2 things, first, are you sure your sending to another msn account, second, is the other account using kopete as well?
<smast> try*
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Mat-Cauthon> the other account is using windows live messenger
<Mat-Cauthon> whcih only supports msn of course :p
<Acedip> danbhfive, i mean yes, UUID is there in all entries
<Gartral1> Mat-Cauthon: thats wrong, windows live supports yahoo aswell
<albacker> jrib, just have a look at this. and yes i did reboot : http://rafb.net/p/cRiDhv53.html
<Mat-Cauthon> oh, never noticed
<Mat-Cauthon> well, it's an msn account anyways ;)
<albacker> jrib, there's a typo in fact. pcskpr instead of pcspkr * . Thanks for the help again.
<jrib> albacker: good eye
<Acedip> danbhfive, and what is UUID anyways, i mean is it of any use..
<Gartral1> Mat-Cauthon: also, i was very specific, if things have not changed, then kopete still cannot transmit voice/cam accross platforms, both _must_ be running kopete to work, but i may be wrong
<Gartral1> however, i believe yahoo worked, last i checked
<kennyyu> hi there, i wish to know if there is JavaEE in the apt repo of ubuntu?
<Gartral1> kennyyu: you can't search the repos?
<mushroomstampit> mic check
<kennyyu> Gartral1: i google'd it a bit and it seems there is only an installer available from Sun Microsystem...
<dnielsen> mushroomstampit: Oh Wait a minute now
<Gartral1> what IRC client can anyone recomend for gnome environments?
<runpain2> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mushroomstampit> ?
<Mat-Cauthon> alright, thanks a lot for the info Gartral1
<dnielsen> Gartral1: I use xchat-gnome, it works really well
<codeuser> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<runpain2> !Vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<codeuser> !Parallels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Parallels
<Dr_willis_AAO> Gartral1,  i use xchat in all enviroments
<dnielsen> mushroomstampit: oh I though you were trying to start a colelctive singing of some Rage Against the Machine
<maverick340> does ubuntu have some form of notification reminder software ?
<codeuser> !C
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C
<codeuser> !C++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C++
<codeuser> !Gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mushroomstampit> ah
<mushroomstampit> ic
<maverick340> simple software that pops up the upcoming tasks or something ?
<codeuser> !gxx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxx
<dnielsen> maverick: Tasque
<codeuser> !fortran
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortran
 * Dr_willis_AAO hides from fortran
<mushroomstampit> !jomomma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jomomma
<maverick340> dnielsen, tasque doesnt have pop up notifications , does it ?
<kennyyu> Gartral1: i use chatzilla :P
<erUSUL> !botabuse | codeuser
<ubottu> codeuser: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mushroomstampit> irssi is where its at
<mushroomstampit> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<dnielsen> maverick340: I am not sure, but if it doesn't it should.. I will file a feauture request
<Flynsarmy> I have an NTFS formatted drive that uses ntfs-3g. Isit possible to share folders on this drive with samba? When i try it says i can only share folders i own. Chown is of no use.
<kennyyu> Gartral1: and it's currently giving the ever best irc-experience
<maverick340> and can it sync with evolution ?
<dnielsen> maverick340: it has a e.d.s backend as i recall along with remember the milk
 * Gartral1 would prefer not having to rely on firefox for his IRC
<Acedip> i'm getting some fsck failed errors when i boot my machine and it says a maintenance shell is started. the errors are also logged in /var/log/fsck/chkfs  http://paste.debian.net/29959/ ...kindly help ??
<maverick340> otherwise till now i use evolutions sync wtih Google calendar
<tony29> Flynsarmy, with linux, you get what you pay for
<kennyyu> Gartral1: you can run chatzilla on xulrunner so that it starts as a separate process... but maybe the way requires some xulrunner knowledge...
<maverick340> and click the date and time button on the taskbar to show upcoming appointments
<kennyyu> xulrunner is like RCP of the eclipse platform and allows xul (mozilla-based) applications running on its own process... e.g., songbird
<Flynsarmy> tony29, how is that helpful in the slightest?
<bakarat> does anyone know if btrfs will support encryption in any way?
<kennyyu> iiuc
<runpain2> !QEmu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dnielsen> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Gartral1> Flynsarmy: iv'e hit that before, you username on the server has to matxh your linux box's username, that fixed it for me
<kennyyu> !xulrunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xulrunner
<tony29> Flynsarmy, just a word of warning
<tony29> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<kennyyu> ubuttu: xulrunner is XULRunner is a runtime environment developed by the Mozilla Foundation to provide a common back-end for XUL applications. It replaced the Gecko Runtime Environment, a stalled project with a similar purpose.
<kennyyu> ubuttu: XULRunner is a runtime environment developed by the Mozilla Foundation to provide a common back-end for XUL applications. It replaced the Gecko Runtime Environment, a stalled project with a similar purpose.
<Flynsarmy> GaRRu1, the NTFS formatted drive is one of two drives in the linux box. i'm trying to share it
<Gartral1> tony29: on the note of "you get what you paid for". Have you ever heard of Xandros?
<kennyyu> !xulrunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xulrunner
<kennyyu> !XULRunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XULRunner
<tony29> Gartral1, yes
<kennyyu> ubottu doesn't remember things...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<albacker> can i Standby/Hibernate from COMMAND LINE?
<Gartral1> so then you know about the pitaful lack of support they give for there _VERY_ expensive enterprise level OS then?
<^Cheeky> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> albacker: yes (I don't remember how though)
<albacker> jrib, well that's a help. *googles*.
<jrib> albacker: pm-<TAB> may or may not help
<tony29> ....and so i reinforce, you get what you pay for. you paid for it, you got it
<albacker> jrib, yeah, pm-suspend pm-hibernate. nice :) thanks
<VladaD> Hi, can I have 1 question? How much stable is Alpha 5 version of Jaunty? I will have new PC next week and I'm not decided, if I should install Intrepid or Jaunty. What are your opinions?
<kennyyu> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<kennyyu> VladaD: i'm using 8.10... i think it's okay
<runpain2> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jrib> !jaunty | VladaD
<ubottu> VladaD: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kennyyu> in my first few days using 8.10 on my laptop, i had got a trouble resuming from hibination. but it's okay now after some auto- system update
<_VIM_> VladaD: are you new to Ubuntu/Linux? if so i do NOT recommend a Alpha version of Anything, It's going to be released next month anyways, might wanna wait a bit ;)
<Gartral1> VladaD: i'm using 8.10 and i think it's f**kall amazing!
<eidolon> hi folks, can anyone help me get sound working on my intrepid install?  i've had occasinal times when it was working, but now I can't get a peep out of it.  alsamixer shows the volumes are up, when i do an 'aplay foo.wav' it acts like it's playingit, but nothing comes out.  volume is up.
<kennyyu> Gartral1: ;) you mean it's awful or...?
<Gartral1> eidolon: do you have multiple sound cards?
<runpain2> !VirtualBox
<eidolon> Gartral1: nosir.  this is a laptop.
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gartral1> kennyyu: i think 8.10 it a pleasure to run
<vineeth> how can i do voice chat yahoo or gmail in ubuntu 8.10
<craigbass1976> how much of a pain is writing to ntfs these days?  I've just fixed a friends windows box, and am thinking of dual booting her, but she'll need to access music and pictures from either OS.
 * kennyyu agrees with Gartral1
<Gartral1> eidolon: not sure, but try !pulseaudio
<eidolon> ung, pulse.  right.
<eidolon> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<deany> how come when i enable my wireless (i dont need it primarily i just testing it)..activated the broadcom/fwcutter driver and connected to my router fine but it fluctuates from 70-80% strength when im sat on top of the router
<Flynsarmy> I have an NTFS formatted drive that uses ntfs-3g. Isit possible to share folders on this drive with samba? When i try it says i can only share folders i own. Chown is of no use.
<Dr_willis_AAO> Flynsarmy,  yes its possible
<Guy19> I have the following problem : Flash player (adobe-nonfree) is too buggy and scrolling through pages with lots of flash content is very slow
<Dr_willis_AAO> Flynsarmy,  mount them from fstab and set the permissions properly
<Gartral1> deany: that's the wifi signal, move about a foot away and testagain
<deany> its 95%+ and 54mbs in windows.. and actually downloads 850k/s which is my max even with a cable
<craigbass1976> Flynsarmy, sudo chown either?
<Guy19> i would appreciate any help
<Dr_willis_AAO> you do NOT chown ntfs/vfat mountpoints
<Flynsarmy> craigbass1976, as i said, chown is of no use. it just does nothing
<Dr_willis_AAO> You MUST set the permissions when mounted
<deany> the app says 18mbs and 24mbs sometimes.. seems poor
<craigbass1976> ahh; I hav enot had to mess with vfat or ntfs for ages
<Flynsarmy> Dr_willis_AAO, newbie here, how would i mount them manually with fstab? ATM i just let ntfs-config handle it for me
<craigbass1976> other than from a live cd
<deany> Gartral1, well im about 3 foot away, laptop on the desk and router on a shelf above.
<vineeth> heloo anybody help me to do voice chat in yahoo or gmail in ubuntu
<_VIM_> Guy19: I'm not really a flash guy, but have you tried other web browsers? For me Firefox scrolls pages really slow on flash sites, but Opera handles it with no problem, so you might want to try other browsers if you haven't already :)
<Gartral1> deany: don't know then
<deany> well, thank god i dont need wifi then..
<Guy19> all browsers have the same problem..even opera
<Gartral1> deany: you'll still get a solid connection, even if it drops a few sepeed levels, i think thats part of the powersaver
 * Gartral1 needs coffe too continue this conversation
<Dr_willis_AAO> Flynsarmy,  ntfs-3g is documented all over the place.. withn examples.
<Dr_willis_AAO> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<deany> about flash.. firefox with flash for me and using file hosting sites (megaupload/mediafire etc all that use flash as interface) hang FF while its uploading..cant do a thing with it, apart from minimise/maximise...only uploading tho.. its fine in xp/FF
<deany> so seems to me flash aint so great in FF/ubuntu
<deany> i have to use xp in a virtualbox :(
<deany> once upload finished its ok
<deany> just a little niggle thought id share lol
<[kaczis]> it
<Guy19> its strange that firefox works perfect on XP...
<deany> actually, FF has just updated.. ill try it again
<Guy19> i updated and nothing changed..
<Dr_willis_AAO> 'flash is a problem' is no suprise...
<deany> nope.. still useless
<Guy19> this problem occurs on other distros too
<Guy19> gnash is a good alternative but you 'll have to wait for the next version as current have many problems
<mezy_> hey
<root3> hello
<Guy19> anyway..thanks for your time, have a great weekend!
<mezy_> i am using ubuntu on  a live cd, and have another on usb, this there a way to have th one on the usb save changes
<eidolon> here's another one - intrepid seems to have messed up the control-alt-delete dialog.  there's no 'suspend' there, and it constantly pops up underneath other windows.  Any suggestions?
<mereo> I'm having a problem with the mouse's feel, did anybody here configured xset?
<jrib> mereo: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<mezy_> i hate the mornings. i can never type good
<mereo> well, it's not really a question because it's related on how people configured xset, if ever, so that they get the same mouse feeling as Windows. Btw, I'm using lomoco to put my logitech mx500 at 80dpi
<root3> So, has anyone tried jaunty?
<mereo> 800dpi*
<jrib> mereo: the answer to your question is "yes".  Does that help you in any way?
<qknight> schmidtm: he, are you there?
<scunizi> root3: questions about jaunty are answered in #ubuntu+1
<mezy_> i am using ubuntu on  a live cd. i have another ubuntu installation on usb. is this there a way to have the one on the usb to save changes?
<mereo> jrib, lol, what was your xset settings?
<mezy_> sorry for the repost
<storbeck> lol jrib
<mereo> jrib, mine is xset 11/8 0
<Dante123> gods of ubuntu:  friend has  AMD athlon(m) 64x2 dual core  4200+ 2.20 GHz, 2.00 GB ram with TP-link 54M wireless PCI adapter 2.4GHz  802.11g/b  54Mbps  model no.Tl-WN353G.   Should he go 32-bit ubuntu or 64 bit???  Does he need "amd" iso of ubuntu? Should wifi work (any issues?)?
<storbeck> Since he has a 64bit processor, he should use the 64bit version
<jrib> mereo: I've since just gone back to the defaults
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hello everyone, how is everyone doing?
<scunizi> storbeck: now why do you say that?
<Dante123> storbeck is there a specific iso for Amd (or is that a thing of the past)?
<mereo> jrib, you didn't use lomoco?
<jrib> mereo: no
<abe3k> hi guys , I was wondering if there was a way to have different color depths for different accounts on ubuntu
<storbeck> !amd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<storbeck> Anyway, he doesn't need a specific amd version
<ma5t3rw1tt> I thought linux supported all kinds of processors, even those of amd and arm processors?
<ubuntu_> O.O
<jrib> ma5t3rw1tt: it does...
<mereo> jrib, I'm just finding the mouse a little slow at default. And the default setting with lomoco 800dpi makes the mouse a heck faster
<Boski-PL> I cant mount Sil raid0
<ma5t3rw1tt> I thought so, maybe i did not understand or read the question right
<erUSUL> Dante123: there was never an special amd iso. 32 bit is fine. wifi: ti has drivers iirc
<ubuntu_> why to xchat in 9.04
<B_166-ER-X> please, i havea problem with a new usb device, it wont connect, here is the dmesg, if you can help me or point me in a direction..would be greatley apprecietad.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/127768/
<abe3k> guys, is there a way to have different color depths for different accounts under ubuntu ?
<marcus_> hiya anybody know if the updates for 9.04 Alpha 5 are going to break it?
<Dante123> erUSUL would you go 32 or 64 bit version?
<marcus_> i mean the updates up till now
<jrib> !jaunty | marcus_
<ubottu> marcus_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<marcus_> jrib: Thanks
<erUSUL> Dante123: i will (i have gone in fact) go with 64 bit... but i'm a user that can deal with the little isuues...
<scunizi> Dante123: if this is your first shot at linux in general then 32 bit. 64bit can be frustrating at times
<tobywuk> How do you do a referance point in ubuntu eg so that a shortcut to a different directory shows up
<tobywuk> like shortcuts in windows
<erUSUL> Dante123: with 2GiB is fine to use 32 bit version
<scunizi> Dante123: most all programs are 32 bit anyway..
<tobywuk> eg if i have  /home/tobywuk/music and i want it to be referanced but not copied in /home/ftp
<Dante123> erUSUL and scunizi what are the main issues with running 64 bit?
<abe3k> guys, is there a way to have different color depths for different accounts under ubuntu ?
<henaaque> hello
<henaaque> i'm trying to install kmando, but i receive an error during ./configure
<erUSUL> Dante123: no Sun java plugin for firefox (facebook) is the only thing i can recall... flash works well enough for me
<qdii> hello
<Dante123> scunizi this is not my first shot, I run ubuntu on 4 pc's-  but this is for a kid who is 14 and while not bad on computers in general fairly new to ubuntu/linux
<B_166-ER-X> where can i find help on a big ubuntu/USB problem ?
<fosco_> here?
<scunizi> Dante123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<Dr_willis_AAO> forums are alwyas good place to look
<qdii> I'd like to launch another X server. I am using Compiz. How do I do ? Do you know somewhere I could find information about that ?
<B_166-ER-X> please, i havea problem with a new usb device, it wont connect, here is the dmesg, if you can help me or point me in a direction..would be greatley apprecietad.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/127768/   Its a Camera watch, and i cant seem to make it recognized by the pc
<Dr_willis_AAO> you want a secone seperate X session on alt-ctrl-F8 you mean B_166-ER-X ?
<fosco_> qdii, sudo startx -- :1 should work
<scunizi> Dante123: so you've got experience.. but do you run 64 bit on any of those machines..? if not stick with 32 bit otherwise the support issue will grind on you
<B_166-ER-X> nop
<abe3k> guys, is there a way to have different color depths for different accounts under ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> abe3k,  ehy do you need to?
<StyX_> \server irc.p2p-net.eu:6667
<abe3k> Dr_willis_AAO : because I don't want to restart each time I change the color depth
<qdii> fosco_: it gives me a log of X server's crash : (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
<B_166-ER-X> abe3k,  you could try gnom-color
<Dr_willis_AAO> abe3k,  ehy do you need to change them at all?
<qdii> a load of them
<B_166-ER-X> gnome-color
<B_166-ER-X> sry
<Dr_willis_AAO> i thought the xrand tools could change them on the fly.. but ive never NEEDED to change the depts
<B_166-ER-X> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abe3k> B_166-ER-X : will give it a try thx
<vladuz976> latest kernel update to 2.6.27-13 broke everything. I can't boot anymore.  switched back to 2.6.27-11 for now. how can I delete the new kernel?
<Cherepok> hi ALL
<Aroia> how do u get to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\
<abe3k> <Aroia> : wine gedit
<Cherepok> íó è èäèòå íàõóé
<Cherepok> !
<Dr_willis_AAO> Aroia, wine has its own regedit clone i think installed
 * Gartral1 is back
<abe3k> <Aroia> : sorry wine regedit
<Aroia> mk ty
<levi_> ich hasse windows <.<
<tony29> can someone tell me what the use of sudo is? can't an app use it while you're logged in as a sudo user?
<fearful> tony29, sudo is running a command as root user
<fearful> !sudo | tony29
<ubottu> tony29: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tony29> fearful, yes, but can't an app run as root that's programmed to issue a sudo command without you knowing?
<matthew> join #drupalcon
<evilbug> yesterday i wanted to switch from xubuntu to ubuntu so i downloaded the alternate i386 ubuntu and on install i always got an error of no kernel found to install twice in a row. i then burned a second cd and checked it for errors and it had none. this time around i got various errors each of the three times i tried installing. next i decided to try the desktop i386 and it wouldn't go past the boot menu saying the cd couldn't be read.
<evilbug>  i then went back and reinstalled xubuntu and it worked fine. i'm on an amd athlon xp 2.17gHz, 1gb ram, and allocated a 3gb swap.
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps how do i restart my sound??
<bbelt16ag> i can't  get mplayer to  play sound on a  video that i know has sound
<fearful> tony29, no, if you want to run something as root you have to do it as sudo or gksu from the start, if it uses a superuser privileged then run it as root
<mezy_> hey, what is the use of swap data for ubuntu?
<fearful> tony29, meaning that if you don't run it as sudo from the start the superuser privilege won't work
<sajuuk> hey guys pidgin is terminating when I start it up, what's wrong with it?
<evilbug> mezy- in case you don't have enough ram, if ubuntu needs more it uses the swap space.
<fearful> sajuuk, run it through the terminal and pastebin the error
<fosco_> mezy, is some kind of ram extension
<tony29> fearful, and sudo remembers you for what, 15mins? if so, couldn't an app run as root in that time without your input?
<sajuuk> fearful: I realised I shouldve done that... lol
<mezy> evilbug: oh, can you help me with something?
<bbelt16ag> any ideas?
<fearful> tony29, if you run an app as root it will be ran as root until you close it
<bbelt16ag> seriously whats the /etc/init.d/?
<evilbug> mezy- depends, i'm not that big of a linux expert. try me.
<bbelt16ag> come one...
<fearful> bbelt16ag, its where the startup scripts are
<Gartral1> evilbug: why not just get the ubuntu core files?
<sajuuk> pidgin error one line: segmentation error
<tony29> fearful, yes, it will and leave you logged in as root for 15 minutes, correct?
<evilbug> Gartral1- you mean server, yeah?
<fearful> tony29, I don't know how long it does actually, but I never run apps as root and leave them running for long periods of time so wouldn't know
<Gartral1> evilbug: no, one moment
<bbelt16ag> in???
<dayo__> ,
<bbelt16ag> i didnt see it..
<fearful> tony29, I use root only when I absolutely need to
<evilbug> Gartral1- i was just thinking of installing the server and then simply installing gnome over it.
<sajuuk> fearful: did you see that?
<tony29> fearful, but ubuntu asks for root password all the time when updating, doing a make install, etc. it's quite often for me
<fearful> sajuuk, yes I don't know what can cause that
<red_star_> how to install xmms in 8.10
<mezy> evilbug: ok.... uhm. i have ubuntu on a usb, about the 1 gig. its a 2 gig usb, and the other half is formated in ext2. im trying to figure out how to save changes with the ubuntu by using the other half of the usb. is this possible anyway?
<tony29> something needs done so we don't have to use root so much just like in vista
<bbelt16ag> so where are the startup scripts?
<Gartral1> evilbug, that might work, but theres a much easier way, i just gotta find the name of the package
<fearful> tony29, yes, when your doing installs its a need but not to run an app such as xchat or pidgin that would run for long periods of times
<bbelt16ag> in /etc/init.d/?
<fearful> bbelt16ag, /etc/init.d/
<sajuuk> fearful: apt-get remove pidgin then install it back on?
<Ale67> ciao
<bbelt16ag> do you know whats its  called i  saw no arts oss or alsa or sound...
<daftykins> mezy you're probably better off pulling the HDDs on a system, then installing *to* the USB key if possible
<fearful> sajuuk, purge it to make sure, sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<evilbug> mezy- so you're running ubuntu off of the usb.
<fearful> bbelt16ag, know what's called?
<Aroia> can u play wow on ubuntu?
<bbelt16ag> the sound  script...
<fearful> Aroia, yes through wine
<LordFDisk> yes
<fearful> bbelt16ag, pulseaudio
<mezy> evilbug: no, i am using on the livevd
<bbelt16ag> ok...
<Aroia> ok like im trying to use wine but only the background is comming up
<Gartral1> evilbug: open a console and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LordFDisk> Aroia, I play WoW in wine
<Dr_willis_AAO> !appdb | Aroia
<ubottu> Aroia: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tony29> i also don't understand the protection for the core OS. isn't the real need to protect the /home directory? stuff that's not on the install CD already?
<evilbug> mezy- ah, yeah. i don't think you can save changes, except for while the livecd is running.
<mezy> daftykins: this is not my computer, and i want all the changes i made in ubuntu to be kept
<bbelt16ag> not workin
<deany> sajuuk, latest pidgin available from getdeb.net
<bbelt16ag> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1321:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy
<fearful> tony29, no because if you get access to somethings in the filesystem folder it can leave your computer vulnerable meaning that anyone can have access if its always opened
<bbelt16ag> [AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<daftykins> yes i understand, you want a persistent live key
<b4chip> hi there, let';s consider the following scenarioa I have two PC and a wireless router. How do i will configure one of them (the one with ubuntu) in order to have access on it from the other one(from windows) using ssh and a GUI (X11 i think)
<evilbug> Gartral1- i know that, i just don't want to have any xfce remnants and it's a pain to get rid of every little xfce file manually.
<bbelt16ag> shoot i will just reboot..
<evilbug> Gartral1- i just can't understand why ubuntu has turned on me like this :(
<sajuuk> lets see what happens from the purge
<fearful> sajuuk, purge means that it will completely remove it
<mezy> evilbug: isn't there a set?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Purge will NOT remove user settings in  /home however
<daftykins> b4chip, sounds easy, install openssh-server and enable remote desktop, then install a VNC viewer and putty on the windows box and connect to a static IP set on the Linux box
<mezy> evilbug: isn't there a setup*?
<daftykins> job done
<sajuuk> fearful: oh i thought remove did that :\
<rbil> OK, here's a real strange problem ... using Intrepid ... Nautilus in tree view hangs ... switch user and it works fine. What can be in the first user's home directory causing this prob?
<Gartral1> evilbug: im running a converted kubuntu box, if you uninstall the kde and kubuntu packages, it won't leave anything behind
<fearful> evilbug, there is a tutorial on how to, try "pure gnome" on google
<evilbug> mezy- aside from what i've already told you, i don't know more. sorry.
<fearful> Dr_willis_AAO, sajuuk that is true configs in /home will be untouched
<mezy> evilbug: thanks
<Aroia> ty for the help
<b4chip> daftykins: many thx...where can i find a tutorial which wikll guide me to do that?
<fearful> evilbug, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tony29> fearful, and if you run a malicious app as yourself, it can destroy your files, right? i just never got the need to protect the core files
<Dante123> scunizi, yeah I will have him go 32 bit so there is no umbilical cord and I am dealing with his probs all the time
<fearful> tony29, yes if you run it as root, but why would you ever want to do that?
<daftykins> no idea i'm afraid b4chip but it's all very easy
<evilbug> fearful- thank you!
<tony29> fearful, no, i mean when i'm not running as root. as myself
<sajuuk> i reinstalled pidgin, its still acting weird
<rbil> I challenge an expert here to offer a solution to this weird problem :-)
<daftykins> sajuuk, delete your settings in your /home folder
<fearful> tony29, if you run it as yourself and the file needs to modify something that needs superuser it won't
<sajuuk> daftykins: how?
<pierre_> hello
<evilbug> Gartral1- thanks for your help. i might just install the server and take it from there just because i want to familiarize myself with the commands and console work.
<Aroia> can someone give me a link to show me how to make wow run on wine?
<daftykins> sajuuk, there must be a folder called something like /pidgin in your /home, just delete it - it'll be a hidden folder of course
<pierre_> anyone can help me with an evolution issue ?
<tony29> fearful, but *my* own files won't need sudo to access or delete
<daftykins> pretty sure i've run pidgin once but i don't see a .pidgin in my /home
<Gartral1> Aroia: what problems are you having, it should just work
<fearful> tony29, your own file will if it needs to access a superuser area thats my point
<Aroia> when it opens up all i can see is the back ground moving and i cant login
<sajuuk> i dont see pidgin in my home
<Aroia> nothing is popping up just the dragon at the start
<anil_> hi...have problem installing jhbuild.some help??
<fearful> tony29, anything will need superuser to access thats what I'm getting to if you don't run it as superuser it won't be able to
<LordFDisk> Aroia,  open the installer file with the wine app. it will install like normal
<anil_> ^^
<Gartral1> Aroia: do you have compiz running?
<pierre_> when i try to connect to the pop server i get an error message saying : -err auth must give USER command
<Aroia> negative
<tony29> fearful, so an app will have to have superuser priveles to delete anything in my /home folder?
<fearful> tony29, no not in your /home only in the filesystem
<fearful> tony29, to protect your /home encrypt it
<Gartral1> Aroia: type "/join #winehq" lets continue this there
<JUAN_> Hola
<tony29> fearful, ok, that's my point. my /home folder is my important info. i just never got the need to protect the files that are already on the OS cd anyway
<fearful> sajuuk, /home/user/.purple
<LinuxUser_> Gartral1: compiz aint that program you can confige your animations and stuff like that ?
<fearful> tony29, well I explained why theres a need to for OS files :) but yea you can protect /home through encryption.
<fearful> LinuxUser_, correct.
<pierre_> anyone ??
<LinuxUser_> Gartral1: Alright .. can you remember then what it is youy need to write in Terminal to get it ?
<anil_> hello,^^^
<forest> Anyone know a way to password protect a printer, so that a password is asked for before printing?
<tony29> fearful, when gnome has the right-click, encrypt options, is that safe? i mean, if i upgrade, it shouldn't give me problems re-accessing them should it?
<rio> hi, after upgrading to intrepid my xserver keeps failing (ati radeon 9800)
<Gartral1> i dont use compiz, as it screws with wine too much, and i have it installed, but mostly off
<|Nihil|> Is it possible to configure the first text-mode virtual terminal to automatically log in as root upon bootup? (This is for a team of virtual machines with no external network access, so security isn't an issue, and manually typing the same username/pass into all twelve of them each time I boot em is a pain)
<sajuuk> fearful: wait its .purple?
<arianna> hi guys!
<sajuuk> ok
<fearful> tony29, I'm actually not 100% sure but it shouldn't because its gnome's encryption
<fearful> sajuuk, yes in your /home
<rbil> OK, here's a real strange problem ... using Intrepid ... Nautilus in tree view hangs ... switch user and it works fine. What can be in the first user's home directory causing this prob?
<sajuuk> fearful: so sudo rm .purple
<fearful> sajuuk, sudo rm /home/user/.purple
<daftykins> sajuuk, "rm -r ~/.purple"
<daftykins> he doesn't need sudo to remove something from his user dir
<daftykins> that's a tad dangerous
<fearful> daftykins, sajuuk yea that is true :P
<LinuxUser_> fearful:  you remember then what it is youy need to write in Terminal to get it ?
<sajuuk> ok done
<JUAN_> Alguien en español?
<sajuuk> lets load up pidgin again
<LordFDisk> tony29,  Nothing is truly safe... it you want that ... you going to have to make your own algorithm ... ;)
<anil_> #disconnect
<caio_> how can i restore my $PATH ?
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to know how was assigned a usb drive ? i want to know wich /dev/usb*
<sajuuk> oh wow, pidgin just died and splurged shit
<fearful> LinuxUser_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<daftykins> lol you had it running whilst you deleted the config - not too great an idea
<fearful> LinuxUser_, you already have it you just need the settings manager.
<LinuxUser_> fearful:  alright, thanks !
<istvan_> I Just downloaded google earth but it opens a window, then crashes on me... hy?
<daftykins> i recommend the package "simple-ccsm" for simple compiz settings
<fearful> !spanish JUAN_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish JUAN_
<fearful> !spanish | JUAN_
<ubottu> JUAN_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sajuuk> ok I will purge pidgin as well
<JUAN_> K dices?
<sajuuk> then reinstall pidgin?
<dennda> I need a CLI tool (usable in scripts) that allows *easy* sending of files via FTP. Suggestions?
<deany> sajuuk, what version
<fearful> JUAN_, aqui se habla ingles, tienes que ir al canal de espanol para ayuda en espanol.
<daftykins> sajuuk, should be fine as long as your config has gone, assuming that's what's causing whatever is wrong with it for you
<JUAN_> Ok
<sajuuk> it was a segmentation fault
<Myrtti> dennda: "ftp"
<deany> sajuuk, load synaptic and remove everything pidgin and libpurple, grab latest from getdeb.net
<JUAN_> dakitu?
<erUSUL> dennda: ltftp
<fearful> deany, purge works
<dennda> Myrtti: that's not the definition of *easy*
<LinuxUser_> fearful:  What? it says i already have it, but i cant find it in Accessories ?
<sajuuk> deany: why is that? isn't the apt stuff good?
<deany> sajuuk, if you like old yeah
<fearful> LinuxUser_, it's not under accessories, System > Preferences > CompizConfig...
<erUSUL> dennda: sorry is lftp
<sajuuk> i rather the old :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<LinuxUser_> fearful:  Ohh .. of course .. well thanks man, isee it now, thank you !
<fearful> LinuxUser_, your welcome.
<deany> 2.5.2 in repo,  2.5.5 latest
<abe3k> B_166-ER-X : it turned out that the application you specified wasn't for changing color depths
<fearful> deany, I had problems with 2.5.5
<deany> i think they should really maintain common apps like that a little more
<jdwilm> 'df -h' is returning a partition to be at 100% full despite Used/Avail ratio being less than 100%.  Nautilus also shows 0 bytes free space in the path.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/127790/  Anyone know what's happening here?
<abe3k> guys, is there anyway of having different color depths for different accounts under ubuntu ?
<deany> fearful, sajuuk well works for me
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<Twigathy> jdwilm: space reserved for root
<deany> sajuuk, if all else fails, compile it yourself
<Twigathy> jdwilm: you need to fiddle with tune2fs
<sajuuk> deany: fair enough
<jdwilm> Twigathy: thanks i'll check that out
<Twigathy> jdwilm: don't forget to unmount first! :)
<sajuuk> wow  it doesnt like that
<sajuuk> sounds like I should do it in 12 hours, when I have had sleep
<deany> grab the debs from getdeb
<dennda> erUSUL: Do you happen to know the command to copy a local file $myfile to some remote host (with specifying username / pass) by heart?
<deany> if that dont work (why any wont work on your system is anyones guess) then compile it
<Aroia> what programs do u need to run with wine?
<sajuuk> i think its a bit more than pidgin, somethings a bit wrong wit h other parts of my system
<deany> memory check ??
<daftykins> dennda, that's what man pages are for
<wwig> hi to everyone, I installed the proprietary drivers of my ATi but with desktop effects on videos don't work fine, they blink. Someone know how to do?
<deany> dennda, ssh?
<dennda> No, ftp.
<abe3k> guys, is there anyway of having different color depths for different accounts under ubuntu ?
<deany> wwig,  use X11 as driver not Xv
<r33tfux0r> Greetings!  I'm working with a fairly fresh install of 8.10.  My monitor resolutions have somehow gotten blown out.  I  tried checking the xorg.conf no type of reconfiguration is working for me right now.  I keep reading that the dpkg-reconfigure for wont fix it.  Any ideas?
<deany> dennda, man ftp
<daftykins> how do you mean "blown out" r33tfux0r ?
<wwig> how can I switch to this?
<paulSterio> anyone have a really awesome theme for ubuntu
<r33tfux0r> its not showing the correct resolutions and GDM is totally out of sync
<dennda> deany: You did not read my introductory question, did you?
<deany> when ive had my coffee i can give you the command , read the man first
<rio> hi, after upgrading to intrepid my xserver keeps failing (ati radeon 9800)
<daftykins> wrong phase over DVI r33tfux0r ?
<deany> rio, recovery mode, choose fix X
<daftykins> phase + pixel clock even
<rio> deany: doesnt help
<wwig> thanks r33tfux0r
<wwig> so how should I do?
<deany> rio, upgrading aint worth the headaches :)
<deany> wwig, X11 is dog slow btw.
<fearful> deany, agreed, just clean install :p
<rio> deany: thanks, nice help.
<fearful> rio, he's right upgrading breaks stuff
<fearful> rio, sometimes*
<deany> they say ubunti has a clean upgrade process.. i beg to differ.
<rio> so im trying to fix it
<wwig> so better keep Xv and switch everytimes to effect>noeffect?
<deany> wwig, if I could have smooth video playback i`d use compiz..  well i dont use compiz
<rio> do you tell me i should yours software thats years old just because upgrading might break things?
<deany> video playback is useless using X11 , for me.
<rio> s/yours/use/
<LinuxUser_> Hi .. are there someone who knows how to install Cairo dock on Linux Ubuntu 8.10 :) ?
<piloten1975> Where shall I put my applications in ubuntu?... I downloaded Zend Studio in a tar.gz package.
<|Nihil|>  Is it possible to configure the first text-mode virtual terminal to automatically log in as root upon bootup? (This is for a team of virtual machines with no external network access, so security isn't an issue, and manually typing the same username/pass into all twelve of them each time I boot em is a pain)
<helper> anyone know in mikrotik
<helper> ?
<Myrtti> LinuxUser_: sudo aptitude install cairo-dock
<deany> rio,  no i mean fresh install always the way i go...personally
<kristian_> for some reason when i open firefox now it goes over the panel at the top & bottom. how can i make it go back to just opening inbetween the panels? i have not changed any settings. i think it happened after update/upgrade. if i then press F11, it will maximize to full size, it doesn't open in fullsize just something inbetween full screen and just inbetween panel, and then i click F11 it will go back to how it used to be. any thoughts?
<abe3k> guys, is there anyway of having different color depths for different accounts under ubuntu ?
<LinuxUser_> Myrtti:  Do you have it yourself :) ?
<Myrtti> LinuxUser_: yes
<wwig> maybe I've found a compiz switch
<LinuxUser_> Myrtti:  And you wrote that to get it ? and you have ubuntu 8.10 or.. ?
<wwig> would that help?
<daftykins> kristian_, why not just alt+click+drag move it and resize it, then immediately close, then reopen and see if it's set right?
<Myrtti> LinuxUser_: yes, and yes
<deany> wwig,  compiz icon would work,..
<LinuxUser_> Myrtti:  Alright its just cause i have so much trouble with it .. but thanks ill try
<r33tfux0r> no im utilizing VGA
<Wizzup> Quick question... I was wondering where I could get the default Ubuntu theme? I'd like my gnome to have the Ubuntu theme. Google hasn't given me much good results
<deany> wwig, really shouldnt need to disable it to play videos tho.. needs addressing once and for all.. not like its a new problem.
<daftykins> press the auto button on your display then r33tfux0r ?
<daftykins> new driver will make the graphics output change
<piloten1975> Where shall I put my applications in ubuntu?... I downloaded Zend Studio in a tar.gz package.
<r33tfux0r> the resolution is incorrect in the system
<rio> so using the failsafe config works for the graphics part, but keyboard doesnt work :(
<wwig> ok, how please?
<deany> wwig, i dont know, i was just saying....its a problem that needs fixing
<deany> compiz gets old after a day or 2 tho :)
<wwig> ah ok, sorry...my english sometimes isn't fine
<piloten1975> Where shall I put my applications in ubuntu?... I downloaded Zend Studio in a tar.gz package.   is opt the correct one?
<kristian_> daftykins : i want it too be fullscreen as in full screen between the panels, so i maximize it and close it, and then when i open it again, same thing happens.
<jaipal99> Enter text here...hi
<jaipal99> hello
<jaipal99> hello
<Myrtti> hellues: jaipal99
<Boohbah_> !hi | jaipal99
<ubottu> jaipal99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Myrtti> doh.
<Myrtti> hellues: sorry :-D
<wesouler> hi all
<Boohbah_> !hi | wesouler
<ubottu> wesouler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chumii> hi i'm using fluxbox and xcompmgr. when i start screenlets, there is a black square around them, here is a screenie http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=72882366.png ..anyone has an idea why?
<turtle_> why banning?
<jaipal99> hello
<Boohbah_> banhammer
<Myrtti> and moving on
<jaipal99> als mayrrita
<jaipal99> hello
<turtle_> high
<daftykins> that looks nice chumii, apart from the black boxes
<ganesh> how can i install vuze 4 on ubuntu?
<MIrrorIMage> hi all
<jaipal99> hello
<turtle_> ganesh, u cant
<daftykins> are you running a proper graphics driver chumii ? might be that
<evilbug> fearful: i just ran pure gnome.
<jaipal99> yes
<ganesh> turtle_: why?
<fearful> evilbug, how was it?
<turtle_> ganesh, i said so
<evilbug> fearful: it's still running. i shut down x and i'm in shell now.
<asdasd> where can i find ubuntu driver for my printer ?
<ganesh> turtle_: what is the reason?
<fearful> evilbug, that should have removed all xfce tho, I don't know any other way it has done the trick for me
<arvind_khadri> asdasd, just plugin the printer it works...
<arvind_khadri> !printer | asdasd
<ubottu> asdasd: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<turtle_> ganesh, vuze and ubuntu don't mix
<evilbug> fearful: i had some stubborn xfce files that didn't want to leave but nothing auto-remove wouldn't fix.
<asdasd> it's not for me, it's for my friend
<daftykins> http://localhost:631 in firefox for CUPS
<evilbug> fearful: and so far the install looks promising.
<asdasd> it has hp deskjet 3520
<turtle_> ganesh, look for a vuze for linux
<evilbug> fearful: actually it just finished. i'll reboot.
<lastelement0> hey all i'm currently running jaunty and trying to install libdvdcss however when i do i get the error that there is no installation candidate. what should i do/
<lyhana8> hi, does anyone use a Samsung YP-S2 player here ?
<fearful> evilbug, alright
<arvind_khadri> tonyy,  just plugin it would work... which ubuntu ?
<tonyy> edubuntu
<turtle_> ganesh, http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/08/install-vuze-on-ubuntu-64bit.html
<ganesh>  turtle_: ok..
<arvind_khadri> tonyy, i mean which version of it?
<lastelement0> hey all i'm currently running jaunty and trying to install libdvdcss however when i do i get the error that there is no installation candidate. what should i do
<arvind_khadri> !jaunty | lastelement0
<ubottu> lastelement0: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> lastelement0, #ubuntu+1 for that
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, jinx :P
<bazhang> arvind_khadri, hi :)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hiii :)
<tonyy> arvind_khadri 8.04 i guess
<Iwanas> hi cant boot ubuntu from cd got error "smp motherboard not found"
<Iwanas> anyway to get it booted?
<eseven73> is there a way to find out if im dropping a lot of packets or something? Because when i connect to my laptop with VNC it keeps disconnecting the network every few seconds, but this does NOT happend with Remote Desktop or Freenx, only VNC
<arvind_khadri> tonyy, then plug it in and check first
<LjL> eseven73: uh, "ifconfig" will tell you if you're dropping ethernet level packets
<eseven73> ok ty LjL
<LjL> eseven73: don't know about IP packets
<daftykins> what LjL  just said ^^ shows errors and dropped packets
<tonyy> arvind_khadri: look my problem brotha, he has lost his CD driver, and now he wanna to download the ubuntu driver for him
<tonyy> (he is not connected on internet)
<tonyy> the problem is i dont know where i can find a driver for it.
<arvind_khadri> eseven73, iptraf is usefult for monitoring packets
<eseven73> ljl what if i am dropping packets, do i just raise the MTU more than 1500?
<iluvcoke> how to delete kernel??
<LjL> eseven73: i honestly have no idea
<daftykins> eseven73, changing the MTU should not be necessary
<eseven73> arvind_khadri: I forgot bout iptraf thanks :)
<evilbug> fearful: i'm up and running.
<LjL> iluvcoke: why would you do that?
<eseven73> ok
<arvind_khadri> tonyy, you dont need that windows driver cd boss, linux is plug and play
<arvind_khadri> eseven73, np :)
<ortsvorsteher> iluvcoke: you mean to uninstall an old kernel which you dont need anymore?
<tonyy> arvind_khadri: so, there isn't driver for ubuntu ?
<iluvcoke> erm cause after update, at the boot menu there alot
<Stinky> tonyy:  what device is the driver for?
<LjL> eseven73: besides i really guess it depends on *why* you're dropping packets. you say it only affects VNC, so i have trouble thinking it's a network interface problem
<ortsvorsteher> iluvcoke: uninstall old kernel with synaptic
<fearful> evilbug, glad it worked man!
<LjL> iluvcoke: ok, then you can remove the old ones. do "dpkg -l | grep linux" to see what you have installed
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-old-version-number-generic" for example
<iluvcoke> thanks
<LjL> iluvcoke: then you can do "sudo apt-get remove packagename" to remove them. but make SURE you don't remove the one you're using!
<arvind_khadri> tonyy, there are drivers which are coded into the kernel, so if you plug a device the kernel picks it up unlike winblows where you need 3rd party drivers
<eseven73> LjL i think it's because im tunneling VNC through SSH, I'll try without the tunnel, one moment..
 * arvind_khadri  RMS hates Coca-Cola
<Iwanas> hi, cant boot any linux cd got error "smp motherboard not found" any ideas how to solve this?
<lenswipe> hey everyone
<lenswipe> can someone tell me the command to make a mysql database?
<evilbug> fearful: it's been a while since i've used gnome :D
<eseven73> LjL ok I think that was the prob, it didnt like tunneling, seems to be ok with normal VNC'ing w/out the tunnel, but Im kind of paranoid to run VNC without encryption :(
<fearful> evilbug, :p i only use gnome
<wangjinqu> hi guys  anybody who is using the xfce desktop?
<LjL> lenswipe: mysqladmin create dbname
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | wangjinqu
<ubottu> wangjinqu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wangjinqu> sorry
<BK-Black> Gente ,,, tengo un probrema con virtual Box en linuxmint
<roshan08> how to mirror ubuntu repo without apt-mirror
<fearful> !spanish | BK-Black
<ubottu> BK-Black: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> BK-Black, linuxmint is not supported here
<LjL> eseven73: "x11vnc" claims it has built-in encryption
<cros13> I've got a bit of an issue with my if there are any pulseaudio people about... I've lost all sound... the module is loaded, mixer looks ok. anyone have any ideas for debugging this?
<BK-Black> ok
<eseven73> LJL ah that's what im using too, ok ty
<eseven73> :)
<sushil> hi  everyone.  i want to setup a ubuntu repository in my college's server which has preinstalled SUSE. I googled but could not find exactly how to do it. Can someone help?
<wangjinqu> i just went a problem that when my ubuntu boot the init messages had a one  " mount local filesystem failed"
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. Do any of you know of a PCI wireless card that is well supported in Linux?
<bazhang> tphilosopher, check the hcl
<wangjinqu> and  i can find nothing in the log
<wangjinqu> file
<bazhang> !hcl | tphilosopher
<ubottu> tphilosopher: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oCean_> roshan08: why not apt-mirror? That is the way to go
<tphilosopher> bazhang: Thank you very much.
<wangjinqu> anybody  know how to solve this problem
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | wangjinqu
<ubottu> wangjinqu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> eseven73: the option should be "-ssl" or "-stunnel", check the man
<roshan08> oCean_, the server on which i want to download has a different linux distro installed
<wangjinqu> hehe  i will
<eseven73> ok ty ljl
<wangjinqu> but do you know how to solve that problem  i have tried the goole and baidu    but nothing useful found
<ortsvorsteher> wangjinqu: which filesystem doesnt mount? can you mount it by hand after boot?
<daftykins> wangjinqu, just one hard disk?
<wangjinqu> yes
<asswss> 123
<wangjinqu> and after boot  everything is just ok
<oCean_> roshan08: one without 'apt' system? I *think* that is not supported.
<daftykins> oh so it can boot despite the message?
<roshan08> oCean_, the server on which i want to download has a different linux distro installed
<sheri_rao> i want to download xubutnu 8.04.2 but have not found it mirrow on on torrent
<wangjinqu> yes
<evilbug> fearful: thanks for the help. time for some tweaking.
<roshan08> oCean_, yeah it doesnot have apt
<wangjinqu> but that warning message is boring
<fearful> evilbug, your welcome
<roshan08> oCean_, i found out something called anonftpsync
<LjL> roshan08: how about just mirroring the website using wget?
<mrxgerman> Hi at all
<matrixblue> hey all
<roshan08> LjL, does wget downloads entire direcoried
<oCean_> roshan08: wget would be my suggestion too.
<roshan08> LjL, directories*
<LjL> roshan08: if you give it the right options (such as --mirror), yes, of course
<roshan08> LjL, ok
<oCean_> roshan08: however, apt-mirror takes care of repository consistency while mirroring. This may be important or not depending on your needs
<sheri_rao> any idea about 8.04.2
<iluvcoke> why cant i download codec for 3gp
<LjL> roshan08: you do realize that downloading the entire ubuntu repositories will be huge?
<roshan08> LjL, oCean_ isnt there rsync kind of thing
<ortsvorsteher> wangjinqu: may you ran a fsck and look if there is anything not good?
<LjL> roshan08: no idea about rsync
<wangjinqu> eh  i will have a try  thank you
<oCean_> roshan08: wget is exactly what you want.
<mrxgerman> i have the problem ich have a shell script and every time when i want so start ist this error come :./server.sh: 96: [[: not found
<roshan08> LjL, give me name of any mirror
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<LjL> roshan08: http://archive.ubuntu.com
<LjL> roshan08: you may probably want to use the mirror closest to your country, though
<crdlb> sheri_rao: hmm, maybe there wasn't an xubuntu 8.04.2 image made, I see 8.04.1 though
<roshan08> LjL, ya
<sheri_rao> crdlb, http://ubuntube.net/blog/ubuntu-8042-lts-released/
<roshan08> LjL, i am in india
<LjL> roshan08: like http://in.archive.ubuntu.com
<deany> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<roshan08> LjL, cool
<crdlb> sheri_rao: that's ubuntu not xubuntu
<crdlb> sheri_rao: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/59119
<crdlb> sheri_rao: if you get 8.04.1 and just update, you'll have everything
<turtle_> Complaint: open office and MS Office do not convert seamlessly
<crdlb> there just might be a lot of updates
<sheri_rao> crdlb, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule it is in sechdual and it says already released on 23 jan 2009
<LjL> roshan08: you're looking at about a 25Gb download.
<roshan08> LjL, ok
<crdlb> sheri_rao: that's ubuntu, not xubuntu or kubuntu
<gladiator> hi
<gladiator> i just installed ubuntu
<gladiator> and i cant use apt-get
<crdlb> sheri_rao: for some reason they have not (yet?) released 8.04.2 images of anything other than ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gladiator> am i missing something?
<LjL> gladiator: what happens when you try?
<ortsvorsteher> gladiator: check your settings in /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftykins> gladiator, what do you mean you can't use it?
<gladiator> ubottu: ok will keep that in mind.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roshan08> LjL, rsync works hurray
<ortsvorsteher> gladiator: did you try sudo apt-get ?
<gladiator> LjL: i am unable to find any packages. apt-get says package not found and apt-cache search does not turn up with any results
<roshan08> LjL,  rsync in.archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu   this is the way to do
<defrysk> gladiator, sudo apt-get update ?
<LjL> gladiator: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<oCean_> gladiator: before searching/getting do a "sudo apt-get update"
<gladiator> defrysk: thats updating packages. i think that will fix it
<gladiator> thanks
<sheri_rao> crdlb, i think i better go with 8.04.1 xubuntu
<J2daosh> ok, i accidently deleted knetworkmanager and now i dont have wireless
<defrysk> gladiator, pastebin your sources.list aniway
<gladiator> one more question. i have nvidia graphics card. it is telling me to install the nvidia restricted driver. but nothing happens
<J2daosh> how can i get wireless back on my ubuntu laptop so i can apt-get network manager again?
<rbil> A VERY weird prob with nautilus ... left pane tree view hangs, locks up Nautilus ... however run Nautilus with a different user account and works fine
<defrysk> gladiator, first update then try again
<LjL> roshan08: what, exactly - something like rsync -a in.archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu ./ ?
<gladiator> defrysk: will do that as soon as i install vim :)
<roshan08> LjL, ya
<defrysk> gladiator, kk :)
<J2daosh> anyone know hot to get wireless back if you apt-get remove knetworkmanager?
<roshan08> LjL,  rsync -av in.archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu   ./
<LjL> roshan08: even better would be something allowing you to do load balancing between servers, but i can't think of anything
<emil> hi
<matrixblue> try reinstalling knetworkmanager
<|Den|> hi all
<emil> how to use NX Free with keys instead logging in?
<LjL> J2daosh: have you removed network-manager too?
<J2daosh> i fcant without wireless
<J2daosh> yes LjL
<roshan08> LjL, ya i cant do anything
<LjL> J2daosh: are you using WEP?
<matrixblue> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<Bentleyx> hi all, i had an ubuntu server with software raid1.  The motherboard died.  I took one of the raid drives and connected it to another ubuntu pc via a usb adapter.  I was hoping i'd be able to read the contents, but can't.  Any idea what i need to do to read it?
<cosf> chanserv
<J2daosh> yes
<sogod> hai
<J2daosh> but my neighbor isn't
<LjL> J2daosh: do you know the name of your wireless interface? (like ra0, or wlan0)
<J2daosh> yeah wlan0 (or mon0 if airsnort running)
<hellues> wlan0
<LjL> J2daosh: edit /etc/network/interfaces (sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<gladiator> how big is the package update? and why dont they send it with *something* so people dont get stuck?
<ensay> are app-armor required to get an ubuntu distro working? is it part of the selinux? am trying to remove packages that not needed from a livecd install
<LjL> J2daosh: have an entry like the one i'm about to pastebin
<J2daosh> aight
<thespottedelf> any ideas on how to stream video to front row from ubuntu?
<matrixblue> anyone in here Alpha testing Jaunty
<oCean_> matrixblue: #ubuntu+1
<defrysk> matrixblue, /j #ubuntu+1
<oCean_> gladiator: what?
<LjL> J2daosh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127813/
<ensay> how about avahi? is it essential for ubuntu operations?
<mrxgerman> i need help
<LjL> J2daosh: make sure there's no other entry about wlan0 (if there is, comment it out), then save, then type "sudo ifup wlan0", and then try "ping www.google.com" to see if it's working
<mrxgerman> i have a problem with shellscript
<oCean_> gladiator: apt-get update is *not* updating your packages. It will only resync package index files from their sources (as specified in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<ortsvorsteher> !details | mrxgerman
<ubottu> mrxgerman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ensay> bluez* packages are for bluetooth?
<LjL> ensay: yes
<defrysk> yes
<mrxgerman> when i start my startscript ./server.sh start i get en error server.sh: 97: [[: not found. at this place in the script is esac
<gladiator> oCean_: i know. i just meant that it could come with an index to start with so people dont get stuck at the very first step. but i am sure they must have a reason
<J2daosh> error for wireless request "SET MODE" set failed on device wlan0; device or resource is busy
<ensay> LjL: i think i can remove those -- am cutting back on packages that are not essential to operating ubuntu
<J2daosh> siocaddrt no such process, failed to bring up wlan0
<LjL> J2daosh: ps aux | grep etwork
<LjL> J2daosh: does it show anything?
<J2daosh> only the grep showsup
<tehfalcon> quit
<LjL> ensay: you probably can. just ensure they won't remove too many other packages when you do the apt-get remove
<LjL> J2daosh: ok, try "sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0"
<J2daosh> ifdown wlan0 = interface wlan0 not configured
<LjL> mrxgerman: what do you have as the first line in the script?
<ensay> LjL  how about that  apparmor ? is that essential as part of security ?
<LjL> ensay: well, it wasn't there in previous ubuntu versions, so probably not
<ensay> LjL okay thanks.
<defrysk> ensay, how much space has your / ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> it might be better to google for 'trimmin g down ubuntu install' or somthing :)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ensay> defrysk-> am remastering my livecd..
<silv3r_m00n> I am looking for ubuntu 8.04.2 DVD
<gladiator> defrysk: http://pastebin.com/d57fff00e
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | mrxgerman
<silv3r_m00n> can someone gimme a link
<ubottu> mrxgerman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<defrysk> ensay, ok i see
<gladiator> my sources.list
<mrxgerman> #! /bin/sh
<LjL> mrxgerman: change it to #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis_AAO> mrxgerman,  NO space after the #!
<ensay> defrysk-> i remove language packs other than english..
<|Nihil|> I am looking for a good tutorial on setting up Ubuntu 8.10 Intreped as a mail server. I do not need any fancy authentication schemes or anti-spam software, just a basic mail server. Does anyone know of a tutorial or HOWTO somewhere?
<ortsvorsteher> mrxgerman: i read here also so plz dont pm me unasked. may you pastebin your shell script
<mrxgerman> okay
<Dr_willis_AAO> bash basics
<mrxgerman> on my other ubuntu it works fine
<daftykins> howtoforge.com is a good guide site |Nihil| , probly covers mail server roles
<defrysk> gladiator, looks fine , if you are intersted in some extra codecs you should try adding medibunt to your repos
<oCean_> Dr_willis_AAO: well yeah, but it won't break the script
<LjL> gladiator: it looks good at first glance
<defrysk> medibuntu *
<LordFDisk> silv3r_m00n,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<silv3r_m00n> LordFDisk: tried those they have 8.04 or 8.04.1
<silv3r_m00n> I am looking for a 8.04.2 DVD
<mrxgerman> now it works thank you
<gladiator> defrysk: i never felt the need to change my sources.list file before. what codecs? multimedia codecs?
<J2daosh> my airodump finds the card and is sniffing packets right now but i cant make ubuntu connect to the internet :(
<fearful> silv3r_m00n, if you install 8.04 you can upgrade to 8.04.2
<evilbug> fearful- set it up :D
<defrysk> !medibuntu > gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator, please see my private message
<fearful> evilbug, nice :)
<rbil> Anyone got any ideas? A VERY weird prob with nautilus ... left pane tree view hangs, locks up Nautilus ... however run Nautilus with a different user account and works fine
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: so far I kept installing from synaptic and now I need a DVD for installation on other computers nearby
<cutterjohn> hello
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.2/release/ i'm afraid there's only 8.04.1 (despite the URL name)
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: now can you give me a link
<defrysk> gladiator, but if you have no issues, just ignore :)
<silv3r_m00n> LjL:those are cds right ?
<silv3r_m00n> LjL: ok they are 8.04.1
<fearful> silv3r_m00n, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<silv3r_m00n> I need 8.04.2
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: given that they say "dvd" in the file name, and they're 4Gb big, what do you think?
<fearful> silv3r_m00n, I just checked download is 8.04.2
<|Nihil|> no one know a guide for doing a simple mailserver in 8.10?
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: this link >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.2/release/ ?
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: those are 8.04.2 ?
<cutterjohn> I've got a quest regarding wireless networking with 64bit 8.10.  Specifically I've got an MSI GT725 (base chassis is MS-1722 if that helps) with an Intel Wifi link 5100.  I CANNOT get X11 up ATM (VESA modes and EDID are NOT matching) so I'm trying to set up networking manually.
<fearful> silv3r_m00n, no thats 8.04.2 please use the link I provided I just checked and it has 8.04.2
<fearful> silv3r_m00n, it has 8.04.1*
<cutterjohn> (I figured setting up wireless network would be quicker than messing around manually configuring the X11 settings and/or manaully grabbing the packages to try th eproprietary ATI drivers...)
<LjL> fearful: it's not dvd though
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: the link you gave are cds
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: I want dvds
<evilbug> fearful- i think i miss xfce.
<fearful> LjL, silv3r_m00n oh.. sorry didn't read that part
<cutterjohn> So far, I've added to interfaces: auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wireless-essid "unwired3" wireless-key s:my_key
<fearful> evilbug, you can always have both :p
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: there aren't any 8.04.2 dvds, period
<evilbug> fearful- no, i have to choose one.
<evilbug> fearful- that's what mommy said :D
<silv3r_m00n> LjL: means ?
<cutterjohn> also tries via iwconfig wlan0 essid "unwired3" and iwconfig wlan0 key restricted s:my_key
<silv3r_m00n> LjL: there arnt any 8.04.2 dvd
<cutterjohn> router lists the machine as having been assigned an address, but this does not show in iwconfig wlan0 or ifconfig wlan0
<fearful> silv3r_m00n, why nto just use normal CD
<cutterjohn> a wlan0:avahi entry appears in ifconfig with the default no IP addr assigne, 169.254. etc
<cutterjohn> any ideas?
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: it means what you're looking for DOES NOT EXIST
<silv3r_m00n> fearful: coz I just don't want to start synaptic download on all computers I shall be installing 8.04 to
<cutterjohn> (or IOW what am I missing here? its been a VERY long time since Ive configured network from the command line and basic conf files)
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: sorry. i can't make up a link, because there isn't a link.
<silv3r_m00n> LjL: hmm
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: but why do you absolutely need 8.04.2 rather than 8.04.1?
<daftykins> cutterjohn, that looks like what would happen when your wireless encryption settings fail and the interface gets an APIPA address instead of a DHCP address
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: use aptoncd
<gladiator> question: why does disk usage show me something like 90 gb in my file system when i only have something like 20gb?
<silv3r_m00n> LjL : not strictly .. was just looking for it
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: you know KDE isn't there on the CD
<cutterjohn> hmmm.. it should be working though as I'm using WEP, I suppose that I could try changing the WEP key again (have an old device that onyl supports WEP)
<defrysk> silv3r_m00n, you seemt to have plenty bandwith to download a  8.04.1 and upgrade ?
<knutwin> can anybody tell me how to edit the size of the nautilus toolbar icons?
<LjL> silv3r_m00n: well keep in mind that even if an 8.04.2 DVD existed, you'd likely still have to do a few APT upgrades after installing it, anyway
<shoi> how do i disable desktop effects
<rbil> A VERY weird prob with nautilus ... left pane tree view hangs, locks up Nautilus ... however run Nautilus with a different user account and works fine
<silv3r_m00n> defrysk: of course I have , but I want to get the dvd at once .. since I shall be using it on many pcs nearby
<silv3r_m00n> LjL : that's fine
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  reset your users gnome settings then?
<silv3r_m00n> LjL: was just looking for the latest thing I cud get
<defrysk> silv3r_m00n, you know what LjL said and explained...
<rbil> Dr_willis_AAO: ok, how?
<LordFDisk> silv3r_m00n,  try this ... http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/8.04.2/release/ it says 8.04.2 so I hope that helps
<silv3r_m00n> defrysk: leave it
<cutterjohn> daftykins: thanks, I'm going to try a very short test WEP key and re-test everything again...
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: well if youre problem is that you have to upgrade in many computers you can just upgrade on one and use aptoncd on the others
<defrysk> silv3r_m00n, so just go for the .1 and get over it
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  .gn* directriues abd ,.gconf* dirs.. move
<LjL> LordFDisk: look at the filenames.
<daftykins> np cutterjohn  good luck
<Dr_willis_AAO> themto another place
<silv3r_m00n> defrysk: that's what I am thinking of
<defrysk> silv3r_m00n, cool
<silv3r_m00n> aptoncd ... hmm
<LordFDisk> LjL, I know ... I saw them
<rbil> Dr_willis_AAO: can u give me the commandline to do this?
<geirha> !aptproxy | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<daftykins> knutwin,
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,   just drag/drop the direcotries to some other sub dir.. is one way
<daftykins> knutwin,  the icons can be sort of resized by choosing a different option on the "interface" tab of system -> preferences -> appearance
<rbil> Dr_willis_AAO: prefer a cli
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  i recall some web sites that detail resetting gnome settings.. ya may wan tto google for it tolearn what you are doing
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: means having package files downloaded from synaptic on 1 pc .. can be used over others ?
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: that's good
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  then learn the cli then.. the dir names are .gnome* and .gconf* i recall
<rbil> Dr_willis_AAO: yes, but don't want to lose all settings for all gnome apps
<geirha> silv3r_m00n: yes, you set the computers to download from the procy instead of the repositories. Then when one computer downloads a package, it will be stored on the proxy. The next computer only downloads it from the proxy
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  then you need to be carefull..thats why i said 'move' then you can move the subdirs back..
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: that's useful
<humbolt> does anybody know how to take a screenshot from a website via mozilla? so that I see the whole page and not just the visible section.
<rbil> Dr_willis_AAO: besides, i thought all nautilus settings were in .nautilus, but mv that didn't help
<fearful> how can I check my tcl/tk version
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  most likely its some nautuls settings you need to clean out.
<silv3r_m00n> by the way I wanted to know how is the comparison between 8.10 and 8.04
<veckt> hello. what package should i install if i would like to create a simple FTP server on my machine?
<Dr_willis_AAO> rbil,  they arenot there as far as i know
<Tniffoc> I need to uninstall the firefox beta that came with my hardy ubuntu distro
<Tniffoc> How would I do that?
<defrysk> rbil, its probably rm 'rm .gnome2/nautilus*' without '
<tony426> anyone know a good dark theme for gnome that doesn't mess anything else up?
<daftykins> tony426, you tried "dust" from "community-themes" ?
<daftykins> only thing i've seen it mess up is certificate info pages in firefox
<daftykins> slightly hard to read
<daftykins> still possible though
<tony426> daftykins: no, i'll give it a shot but every dark one i've tried has had something screwed up
<Tniffoc> I need to uninstall the firefox beta that came with my hardy ubuntu distro
<Tniffoc> How would I do that?
<Shininggg1> Tniffoc: Application--- add/remove program
 * defrysk uses the mythbuntu theme
<J2daosh> what does an entry look like for eth0
<tony426> i think it's a problem with apps also not being coded to keep the system theme in mind, right?
<geirha> silv3r_m00n: See the release notes for 8.10 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Tniffoc> Shininggg1: ok... I don't think it's in there but I'll check
<pjsturgeon> samba question: How to set guests to read (globally on all shares) and users to write? The following config seems like it should work but does not http://pastie.org/410272
<veckt> again, what package should i install if i would like to create a simple FTP server on my machine??
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: I mean , looks like there are a lot of issues in 8.10
<J2daosh> i disconnected another server and plugged in the internet, but i dont have anything listed in my interfaces file for eth0
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: even my nvidia which works perfect in 8.04 didn't work in 8.10
<CalvinDK> I need help to mount a USB HDD in ubuntu 8.10
<knutwin> is there a way to make the nautilus toolbar icons bigger???
<Shininggg1> Tniffoc: be sure to set the filter show: "installed only" it should be there
<daftykins> lol knutwin you asked for smaller earlier
<defrysk> knutwin, in the settings of nautilus
<geirha> silv3r_m00n: Each ubuntu release adds a newer version of Xorg. That in turn requires the graphics drivers to be updated. In your case it sounds like nvidia hasn't got it right for 8.10 (yet)
<Tniffoc> Shininggg1: It tells me to use the synaptic package manager. Where can I find that?
<Dr_willis_AAO> Tniffoc,  should be in the menus. or yse the commmand 'synaptic'
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: hmm
<Tniffoc> Dr_willis_AAO: ok
<Shininggg1> Tniffoc: System---administration--- synaptic package manager
<geirha> silv3r_m00n: If 8.04 works satisfactory for you, I recommend you use it since it's an LTS release.
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: yes , that's what I am thinking
<defrysk> lts versions are supposed to be rock solid
<knutwin> daftykins: your answer was no solution for me, in the interface tab you can only say icons "on" icons "off"
<Shininggg1> Tniffoc: or open a console and type sudo apt-get remove <name of application>
<Tniffoc> Shininggg1: I'll try that lol
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: tell me 1 thing.. if there is a bug say in 8.10 is it fixed in the distro downloads or the fix is available only via synaptic upgrades ?
<sky_> apt-get remove firefox*
<daftykins> no there's more such as removing text to make the toolbar area used smaller
<daftykins> but nm
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: only upgrades or in LTS in 8.04.x releases
<CalvinDK> I need help to mount a USB HDD in ubuntu 8.10 - please
<Tniffoc> Shininggg1: let me open xchat so I"m not using a FireFox plugin
<daftykins> CalvinDK, surprised it doesn't automount, what's the problem?
<_Whipper__> calvin:prblm?
<knutwin> daftykins: already done that. i want bigger navigation arrows for example
<pjsturgeon> How to set guests to read samba shares and users to write? My config is: http://pastie.org/410272
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Dr_willis_AAO> the samba-doc package has Profuse amount of docs on samba and all samba related info :)
<_Whipper__> if we r gonna discuss networking in specifics here, itll nevö stop :)
<tux43_> hi
<_Whipper__> ho
<gladiator> how do i get to the console at the startup?
<Dr_willis_AAO> gladiator,  disable or stop the GDM service
<Dr_willis_AAO> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<itS> HAHA?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Dr_willis_AAO> hmmm>
<tux43_> I've tried to make a bootable usb stick kubuntu 8.10 with "usb-creator" but when trying to boot it only a blinking underline is visible (bios settings should be correct) - do I have to add it to grub?
<_Whipper__> doh.. somebody messed up :)
<cutterjohn> daftykins, you're not going to believe this,, but I noticed in iwconfig wlan0 that the essid was DOUBLE quoted, so I did iwconfig wlan0 essid unwired3  (NOTE NO QUOTES!)
<cutterjohn> daftykins :P works now, thanks
<cutterjohn> daftykins made me look harder
<daftykins> :) yay for my networking knowledge coming in handy, thanks for the update, that's great
<Dr_willis_AAO> tux43_,  try making a bootable usb with unetbootin.. i have some pc;s that just do NOT want to boot some of my usb sticks.. not sure why.
<daftykins> very glad to help cutterjohn
<cutterjohn> daftykins know much about X11 and EDID?
<cutterjohn> daftykins as with network enabled Im now off to coerce the 4850 mobility into bringing up X11
<daftykins> i'm afraid since X.org deprecated /etc/X11/xorg.conf i'm totally lost
<jrib> daftykins: xorg.conf isn't deprecated...
<Dr_willis_AAO> You can always use your old xorg.conf
<daftykins> well you know what i mean jrib
<cutterjohn> daftykins actually I meant the X.org release, but I still call it X11
<daftykins> doesn't contain driver or resolution stuff anymore really
<jrib> daftykins: it does.
<daftykins> yeah i'm too newb in those subjects i'm afraid cutterjohn  :)
<pjsturgeon> Dr_willis_AAO: I have read through the manual and several examples. according to those i can see no reason why this would not work
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<daftykins> yeah you can put them in to force it jrib, but it doesn't contain them now
<cutterjohn> daftykins yes, but the current problem is with EDID reporting values that X.org doesn't like so it refuses to start up... I'm hoping that installing catalyst will be a q&d "fix"
<rabbit_ubuntu> I have a constant problem with firefox
<Dr_willis_AAO> pjsturgeon,  samba you mean? often its the permission/ownership of the shared directory that  cause me issues
<cutterjohn> daftykins off to try
<jrib> daftykins: well if nothing is there, it does something smart, yes.  But that's still the place to put settings like driver and such
<pjsturgeon> Dr_willis_AAO: all root 777
<rods> hey. I'm trying to get skype to work for Ubuntu 8.10. I get an audio playback error when I try to run a test call. Any advice?
<_Whipper__> just do everything as root.. :)(
<_Whipper__> -(
<rabbit_ubuntu> Every couple hours the flash just...Stops working. Or starts giving major issues. NOTHING that requires flash works. Videos, games. Nothing. Either that happens. Or the video freezes in the middle
<nemo^^> Hi folks, i'm an ubuntu newbie, but i've installed ubuntu 6.06 on an old computer for cnc use, and i'd like to have internet on it, and i cant seem to find drivers for my wlan card. I have actually downgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 6.06, the thing is that in ubuntu 8.10 the wlan drivers where installed.. so my question is, can i use the 8.10 install disk and synaptics to install the wlan drivers from that version?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Can anyone assist?
<CalvinDK> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<shoi> i have a question. Im trying to play wow with wine but every time i try to login everything is black
<cutterjohn> daftykins my problem is the EDID values though... I had an MSI GX620/MS-1651 earlier(got refunded) where it would work, but ONLY with 1680x1050... read-edid complained about the EDID implementation maybe being bad... there's a launchpad bug about it, but in that case it at least loaded native res
<shoi> how can i fix it?
<_Whipper__> nemo: very much doubt u cannot..
<cutterjohn> daftykins this time, its reporting VESA values, but none that X.org likes so it refuses to start, anyways I'm going to try the q&d catalyst method first, then I'll start digging for the LCD panel info and trying modelines
<_Whipper__> in plain fiinnish, u propably cant
<cutterjohn> MSI GT725 now though
<daftykins> cutterjohn, if you can google for your display's modeline you could put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to force it
<daftykins> i used to have to do that for a DVI LCD of mine with an earlier Ubuntu ver
<nemo^^> _Whipper__: too bad, do you know of a site or something where i can download driver packages for ubuntu 6.06?
<cutterjohn> daftykins yep, the problem is the horizontal timings for the LCD panel...
<daftykins> i think modelines contain timings too, no?
<_Whipper__> neo: nope
<cutterjohn> daftykins as I know vsync is 60
<Bacta> HI EVERYONE!!!
<nemo^^> :-/
<rabbit_ubuntu> Ay
<shoi> i
<Slash[GnR]> hello... i've got a problem with automake
<Slash[GnR]> i did autoscan ; mv configure.scan configure.ac ; autoheader ; vim configure.ac (added AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE) ; aclocal ; automake --add-missing --copy ; autoconf ... and it still doesnt generate a Makefile.in
<Bacta> HOW IS EVERYONE TONIGHT???
<CalvinDK> I cant read my usb drive I get this error : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cutterjohn> daftykins depends on the monitor/panel and the auto modeline generators weren't giving me good values for the old MSI GX620, so I'm not hopeful for this one either unless I can dig up the specs
<cutterjohn> daftykins but I think this one has an older model LCD panel
<splashis> hi
<pjsturgeon> Dr_willis_AAO: the shared folder is set to root user and group. all the filees a chmod to 777
<splashis> i need some urgent aid with my wlan-hardware
<shoi> Does anyone know why when i try to play wow the launcher works but the loading screen is all black?
<_Whipper__> nemo: allthough if u cant get work.. try something like DSL(as in DamnSmallLinux) or ...etc..
<pjsturgeon> i cannot write or delete as a logged in user
<splashis> is there anybody with some time and patience?
<dave__> hello, can someone tell me how to turn off the digital output jack for my audigy, the volume manager wont let me untick the box :(
<cutterjohn> daftykins as MSI has sold the base chassis for quite some time now (w/ different MXM GPUs)
<Dr_willis_AAO> pjsturgeon,  You did give the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<daftykins> ah i see cutterjohn , googling i see a lot of talk of "-Hsync" and "+Vsync" entries in xorg.conf files, should be possible?
<pjsturgeon> i did not
<rabbit_ubuntu> Every couple hours the flash just...Stops working. Or starts giving major issues. NOTHING that requires flash works. Videos, games. Nothing. Either that happens. Or the video freezes in the middle. So can anyone assist?
<Dr_willis_AAO> pjsturgeon,  :) you missed a step then perhaps. Try that
<defrysk> !ask | splashis
<ubottu> splashis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cutterjohn> daftykins well off for more fun...  I'll let you know what happens
<daftykins> gl :)
<pjsturgeon> Dr_willis_AAO: i did not :$
<_Whipper__> splasish: did u notice the count of people in this channel??
<Dr_willis_AAO> pjsturgeon,  i normally enable home an dguest shares  - takes me all of 3 min.. You must of missed somthing.
<pjsturgeon> why do i need to do this? I can log in and read using my linux password
<qcjn> hi, how to stop an app, it s 8804 in top
<Dr_willis_AAO> read via samba? the 2 passwords are different
<nemo^^> _Whipper__: ok, i'll look around a bit for answers.. downloaded a version of ubuntu from linuxcnc.org with pre installed EMC2 package, and as a linux newbie i'm not overconfident about installing packages from source
<defrysk> qcjn, if its in top enter k
<cutterjohn> daftykins (the whole idea for the EDID based screen modes was so that we theoretically wouldn't have to manually specify modelines any longer, however Ive had nothing but bad luck with it on notebooks so far... now for catalyst then fallback to OSS drivers and modelines)
<pjsturgeon> yea i can read via samba with that password. will try it though
<CalvinDK> I cant read my usb drive I get this error : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rabbit_ubuntu> Anyone able to assist me?
<splashis> ok, sry: i have an intel proset wireless 3945 on my system and everything worked fine until a couple of days ago. i'm afraid i can't say what caused it to stop working but now it does not appear any more in the network-overview and trying to activate it with the keyboard-combination does no lead to any effect
<Dr_willis_AAO> pjsturgeon,  when in doubt. enable verbose logging in samba and check the logs i guess.
<_Whipper__> nemo: DSL runs right from cd or usb-disk
<defrysk> qcjn, then your pid nr
<defrysk> and then enter twice
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | rabbit_ubuntu
<ubottu> rabbit_ubuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pjsturgeon> ahh will try
<qcjn> defrysk in terminal
<nemo^^> _Whipper__: ok i'll check it out :) .. thanks :D
<_Whipper__> nemo: it doesnt mess up your system.. if u dont want to
<defrysk> qcjn, yuip
<defrysk> -yup
<rabbit_ubuntu> Every couple hours the flash just...Stops working. Or starts giving major issues. NOTHING that requires flash works. Videos, games. Nothing. Either that happens. Or the video freezes in the middle. So can anyone assist?
<qcjn> defrysk ok
<rabbit_ubuntu> I have a constant problem with firefox
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | rabbit_ubuntu
<ubottu> rabbit_ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<angler> Hello
<defrysk> qcjn, you can see in top what you are diong
<Steffy> Problem: window focus follows the cursor but in Window Preferences "follow mouse" is off and in compiz "focus prevention window" is set to "off"
<ortsvorsteher> rabbit_ubuntu: which flash do you use? the nonfree plugin? or gnash?
<defrysk> man top
<defrysk> man top
<daftykins> cutterjohn, check PM
<nemo^^> _Whipper__ well the system is newly formatted and istalled, so that does not bother me much in any case.. it's just that i need the cnc software.. thanks for the tip, i'll check it out
<rabbit_ubuntu> ortsvorsteher: I do belive its the nonfree
<tux43_> Dr_willis_AAO: thanks, but there are no ubuntu packages for intrepid (only for jaunty) and the binary file does not work here - is there any alternative? Did all your sticks work when using unetbootin?
<ortsvorsteher> rabbit_ubuntu: in ff you can type in address location "about:plugins" there you will see which flash plugins youre system is using
<rabbit_ubuntu> ortsvorsteher: I went to synaptic
<rabbit_ubuntu> its the non free
 * nemo^^ is afk
<ortsvorsteher> rabbit_ubuntu: plz check in ff, may there is also a gnash installed...
<Dr_willis_AAO> tux43_,  i have some machines that work with them. and some tha tdont.. the whole 'bootable USB' stuff can be very hit or miss.  and ive messed with it a lot.
<Lighttitan> in this guide I am following I have to disable PPA's, I don't know what PPA's are or how to disable them. Can anyone tell me?
<rabbit_ubuntu> ortsvorsteher:  Ok, one second please
<Myrtti> *!*@91.144.8.100
<Myrtti> grah
<Dr_willis_AAO> tux43_,  i have a machine that boots most all.. except one.. and that one does work on all the other machines.. so go figure..
<_Whipper__> beer & fags > (realy coffee)
<ray_ray> hmmm does anyone know if wicd uses /etc/network/interfaces ?
<defrysk> ray_ray, no clue but wicd works nicely on my box
<Steffy> Hi, problem is window focus follows the cursor but in Window Preferences "follow mouse" is off and in compiz "focus prevention window" is set to "off"
<ray_ray> defrysk wicd works okish on mine i still prefer network-manager
<LinuxUser_> Hey, i have downloaded a ZIP file, and i need to install it (its to my icons) but how do i do that, i have tried a lot fo things, but i simply cant figure it out :( , anybody there want to help me :( ?
<dios_mio> Steffy, is you a girl?
<Steffy> dios_mio: No. Steffy is short for "Steffan"
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  install and use the unzip command?
<splashis> i have an intel proset wireless 3945 on my system and everything worked fine until a couple of days ago. i'm afraid i can't say what caused it to stop working but now it does not appear any more in the network-overview and trying to activate it with the keyboard-combination does no lead to any effect. I do not want to re-install again... please give me a hint how to get the device working again
<LjL> !ot | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !away > nemo^^    (nemo^^, see the private message from ubottu)
<wordsnyc> test me
<rabbit_ubuntu> ortsvorsteher: File name:  npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<rabbit_ubuntu> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<rabbit_ubuntu> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash
<rabbit_ubuntu> application/futuresplash FutureSplash Player
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  But how do i do that :( ?
<FloodBot2> rabbit_ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> splashis, in terminal type "lsmod | grep iwl", it should return the iwl3945 which is the default module driver
<LjL> wordsnyc: you probably wanted to do that in #ubuntu-read-topic - and with another nickname
<ortsvorsteher> rabbit_ubuntu: sry, so i have no idea...
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  hmmm.. 'unzip foo.zip' perhaps.. or check the man pages with man unzip ,
<Dr_willis_AAO> !zip | LinuxUser_
<ubottu> LinuxUser_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<qcjn> how can i kill an app i see it in top
<qcjn> 8804
<rabbit_ubuntu> ortsvorsteher: Aight. Thanks then. I appreciate it
<qcjn> kill -8804 ?
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  okay i try something
<silentContender> Can some one help me login into my computer. It refused to let me in.
<LinuxUser_> ubottu:  okay thanks ill try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<splashis> daftykins, no I'm afraid there is no response at all
<Lighttitan> what are PPA's
<ortsvorsteher> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<daftykins> ok splashis  try typing "modprobe iwl3945" does it do anything?
<defrysk> qcjn, use top
<defrysk> qcjn, enter k in the top terminal
<LinuxUser_> ubottu:  Well, i have opened the zip file, but its for my icons, so how do i install it now ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<splashis> daftykins: WARNING: Error inserting cfg80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-9-server/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko): Operation not permitted
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  these are windows icons? or what exactly?
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  Well, i have opened the zip file, but its for my icons, so how do i install it now ?
<daftykins> try running again with "sudo" in front splashis , sorry
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  Yes, cool icons for my icons :)
<Narcissus> Steffy: whats your problem?
<rabbit_ubuntu> About my problem. Everytime it happens, I reinstall the nonfree plugin for flash. But the problem keep happening. CAn anyone post a solution to this? Or is the problem the browser?
<Lighttitan> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Lighttitan> ah
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  you realize that linux dosent really USE .ico files? You may need to convert them to png.
<Steffy> Narcissus: window focus follows cursor but in window perfs follow mouse is unticked and its off in compiz too :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !find ico2png
<ubottu> Package/file ico2png does not exist in intrepid
<splashis> daftykins, no, my fault, could have thought of that. first command: iwl3945                98932  0
<splashis> rfkill                 17048  2 iwl3945
<splashis> mac80211              216692  1 iwl3945
<splashis> led_class              12164  1 iwl3945
<splashis> cfg80211               32392  2 iwl3945,mac80211
<FloodBot2> splashis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<filthpig> hi guys, just a quick Q: Is there some way to get Rhythmbox to load more than five songs from last.fm when searching for an artist?
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  there are tools to convert them
<Narcissus> Steffy: and you recently installed and uninstalled xfce, yes?
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  It is PNG files, all off then.
 * welp strokes Narcissus 
<daftykins> splashis,  ok it looks like it's started the driver now, you may need to reboot and check it's still running and then try wireless, or try wireless from the network manager now and it may be there
<Steffy> Narcissus: Yeah, but I've removed *ALL* Xfce packages
<mjgoins> which version of the install disk do I need for install-time hdd encryption?
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  But how do i install the theme for my icons.
<Narcissus> Steffy: one sec
<jtaji> mjgoins: you need the alternate cd
<Steffy> H'ok Narcissus
<mjgoins> jtaji: thx
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  so use them then.. they are not a gnome theme.. so yiu just use them as if they were normal images.. OR are they a gnome icon theme>
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  yes it is
<splashis> daftykins: Thanks a lot! I will make a reboot and when it works I will light up a candle for you, otherwise I'm back in 5min ;)
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO:  it is a gnome icon theme.
<daftykins> hehe ok
<vineeth> how can i do voice chat yahoo or gmail in ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  yoi did NOT need to extract them.. and  why are they .zip ed?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> is there a way to log in the system through a remote terminal?
<Steffy> ubuntu_is_dabest: ssh
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  you can insall nome theme parts by just drag/dropping the file onto the gnome appearancess contril-panel window.
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO: okay, but i still got the zip folder ..
<rabbit_ubuntu> ortsvorsteher: Thanks again for the help.
<ubuntu_is_dabest> i mean, the services don't run until i locally login on the desktop
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  you mean its a .zip FILE or a .tar.gz file?
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO: Hm .. i think i understand what you meant there, i try
<LjL> ubuntuno, there is not way unless you install ssh first.
<ubuntu_is_dabest> i want it to run, without having to log in to it locally
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  your use of the term zip - may be wrong.
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO: its a ZIP file :)
<ubuntu_is_dabest> i got ssh running, i can log in through putty, but the system doesn't start the services
<Dr_willis_AAO> LinuxUser_,  no idea on tha tthen.. linux dosent normally use .zips that tool may or may not know wha tto do with them
<silentContender> How do I fix a broken login?
<Steffy> ubuntu_is_dabest: ssh -Y will set the display variable to the machine you are logging in from and send services to that machine
<ubuntu_is_dabest> like my MySQL server, doesn't run at all until i log in on the desktop
<das> Starlight
<ubuntu_is_dabest> even if i logged in through SSH
<LinuxUser_> Dr_willis_AAO: hm alright, but thanks for your help anyway :)
<Steffy> ubuntu_is_dabest: have you tried vncviewer?
<Narcissus> Steffy: have you tried installing xfce again, turning it off, and then uninstalling it again? Or was it not enabled in Xfce in the first place?
<LjL> ubuntu_is_dabest: uhm, that shouldn't happen
<ubuntu_is_dabest> vnc doesn't run too, until i log in
<jrib> ubuntu_is_dabest: there's something wrong if you are right.  The services should start on boot without any user interaction necessary by default after you install them
<LjL> ubuntu_is_dabest: check logs for anomalies... services like that should start regardless of you logging in
<ubuntu_is_dabest> well, ssh run
<RussM_> Hi - Anyone having problems pulling updates from security.ubuntu.com right now? I'm getting "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-branding_3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_amd64.deb 404 Not Found" (and similar) when I try to update today.
<ubuntu_is_dabest> that's weird
<Steffy> Narcissus: window focus was On in Xfce but I've uninstalled it now so...shouldn't removing the offending package do the same thing?
<kiris> can I run XP inside Ubuntu such that XP runs from a real NTFS partition rather than a simulated one?
<Narcissus> Steffy: if it wasn't, trying gnome-mag (I think it's part of orca accessibility or something) and then quit gnome-mag, that has an automatic windows focus follows mouse thing
<ubuntu_is_dabest> ssh server, apache server, do run
<Narcissus> Steffy: hmmmmm
<Narcissus> Steffy: Have you rebooted?
<Steffy> Narcissus: Ja, it's been doing this for a few days now
<sanchez_> hi
<Steffy> Narcissus: I'll try gnome-mag now
<Steffy> Narcissus: gnome-mag isn't installed :P
<DasEi> kiris: you can have a dualboot or :
<ubuntu_is_dabest> what is the service name for vnc?
<Narcissus> Steffy: is orca installed?
<Steffy> Narcissus: Ja
<Narcissus> Steffy: it's the accessibility magnifier tool
<Narcissus> I can't remember the specific name of the package, but iirc it's installed as default under GNome
<DasEi> kiris:﻿ ubottu: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<RussM_> Nevermind, did a new check, number of updates went up even higher, and now all the packages fetched properly.
<Steffy> Narcissus: orca runs
<Steffy> Narcissus: orca runs in terminal and prints a giant list of langs
<silentContender> When I login, I instantly get logged out (no error messages).  Ideas?
<Tniffoc> Tniffoc
<DasEi> ﻿silentContender:check your /var/log/syslog
<LjL> silentContender: something corrupt in the gnome config perhaps. try creating another user ("sudo adduser username") and see if that one can log in
<Narcissus> Steffy: run it from the GUI?
<Steffy> Narcissus: brb - I ran orca and it asked about Braille monitor/printing and I said no to both. Apparently I now have to reboot
<Steffy> Narcissus: I did and it opened in terminal
<Narcissus> o_O
<silentContender> DasEi, It mentions nothing about logins
 * Narcissus scratches his head
<silentContender> LjL, I've tried that with no success
<silentContender> LjL, I not using GDM. I was using KDM (it's gone now too)
<unimatrix9> was that cdburnerxp that we recommend for burning ubuntu on windows, or was it something else?
<unimatrix9> ise
<unimatrix9> iso
<LjL> silentContender: what do you mean it's gone? what's the login manager that shows up *now*?
<unimatrix9> ...
<DasEi> silentContender: diskspace up ? can you go to command line ?
<Steffy> Narcissus: I ran it again and a WALA! A gui appears
<silentContender> LjL, I uninstall all login managers. And the console login won't even work!
<karol> How to stick screenlets aplet to my desktop?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> what is the command to start a service? also list the services?
<silentContender> DasEi, My HDD is quite empty
<LjL> silentContender: ah it's the console login that doesn't work... ugh. will recovery mode give you a shell?
<silentContender> DasEi, I'm stuck in the recovery root console
<silentContender> LjL, I'm in it right now (different comp obviously)
<LjL> silentContender: cat /etc/passwd, does the shell listed for your user actually exist? is "bash" installed?
<DasEi> silentContender: what happens : sudo apt-get install gdm               ?
<silentContender> LjL, my users exist
<LjL> silentContender: not the users, the shell they have listed
<silentContender> DasEi, will that even work, I can't even login through shell
<Steffy> Narcissus_: I don't see anything in Orca about setting window focus
<Narcissus> Steffy: something about a magnifier
<Narcissus> ?
<DasEi> ubuntu_is_dabest: try top and htop for watching
<Steffy> Narcissus: Magnifier is off
<LjL> silentContender: does "apt-cache policy bash" say it's installed?
<silentContender> LjL,  the shell listed is "bin/bash" I guess that what you asked?
<LjL> silentContender: yes
<DasEi> silentContender: yes you can from root-shell, aslo do : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<silentContender> LjL, bash is installed version 3.2-4ubuntu1
<Narcissus> Steffy: turn magnifier on
<LjL> silentContender: did you basically have Kubuntu installed?
<Steffy> Narcissus: ok...
<silentContender> DasEi, I've tried "sudo ...", doesn't work
<karol> How to stick Screenlets aplets to the desktop I click it and then show me your desktop applets disappear
<silentContender> LjL, I have ubuntu install but stripped GNOME and GDM and replaced it with KDM and KDe 4.1
<DasEi> silentContender: isn't the pc connected to internet ?
<LjL> silentContender: uhm, tough - i would have suggested trying to install (k)ubuntu-desktop to restore any packages that might have gone missing, but if you have such a custom setup...
<Flimm> Anyone know how to make pidgin flash when someone addresses you in IRC chat like in Xchat?
<silentContender> DasEi, it's connected through wireless (a pain to setup in shell)
<DasEi> silentContender: can you ping google ?
<LjL> silentContender: try "apt-get install ubuntu-minimal"
<kantor> hi I just downloaded the ubuntu amd64 ISO image, I burned it to a DVD then I started to verify the DVD. Validation failed with this: md5sum: ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: Input/output error . I burned again the image with another DVD writer and the problem is the same
<silentContender> LjL, it was working yesterday afternoon, but yesterday night is a different story
<kantor> this is a common problem with the 64 bit DVD images ??
<silentContender> DasEi, give me a sec have to setup the wireless
<ubuntu_is_dabest> what is the service name for the built in vnc on ubuntu interpid?
<Dr_willis_AAO> ubuntu_is_dabest, gnome can use 'vino' but thats not technically a service
<DasEi> ﻿ ubottu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows, no it isn't, kantor
<LjL> kantor: an input/output error shouldn't have anything to do with the image methinks...
<silentContender> DasEi, I can ping google
<DasEi> silentContender: what happens : sudo apt-get install gdm               ?
<LjL> silentContender: then try the "apt-get install ubuntu-minimal"
<DasEi> silentContender:last cmd without quest-mark
<silentContender> LjL, "apt-get install ubuntu-minimal" just says "ubuntu-minimal is already the newest version"
<shoi> does anyone know why when i try to load up wow the login screen is black? iv gone to like 5 websites and did all the tweaking but it still wont work
<LjL> silentContender: ok
<victim> bb
<kantor> LjL, but I'm getting the same error on different systems, and with different DVD's (the same amd64 image written with different writers)
<silentContender> DasEi, should I install GDM, like I said I can't even login from the command line
<mickey> how do i mount a sidekick ? i did lsusb and got Bus 001 Device 028: ID 0da0:1102 Danger Research
<DasEi> shoi: try #wine-hq
<LjL> silentContender: i'd try installing "debsums", and running "debsums -s -g > brokenpackages", which should list in the file "brokenpackages" all files that might be corrupt
<biomass> I'm trying to recover from installing the ati catalyst driver on Intrepid. I'm currently not able to get into X so I'm using the recovery root shell, if I type startx it crashes and gives me a backtrace cotaining amongst other this a reference to the radeon_drv.so - how should I go about to get my system back into a useable state ? =)
<shoi> iv been there for 2 hours
<runpain2> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bthornton> Is anyone familiar with the "Create New Wireless Network" feature on NetworkManager? I'm curious if it's possible to share an existing wireless connection with that (or will it just disable my current wireless connection?)
<runpain2>  !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LjL> bthornton: i don't think a normal wifi card can act as a repeater
<daftykins> bthornton, you mean connect to two things at once? nah not possible
<silentContender> LjL, running debsums
<DasEi> silentContender:you have a custom config, as you said, and I don't want to be responsible for a damage to a unknown sys ; I'd try update/grade first, then gdm, then reconfig of xorg
<LjL> silentContender: it will probably list a lot of spell-checking related packages (it always does that), but that doesn't matter. look for bad packages that look important
<mickey> anyone know?
<bthornton> Well, basically I already have my laptop to a protected network and I have another wifi device that I would like to connect to that network via the laptop. I figured a simple NAT setup would work--if it's possible to have my Wifi device on my laptop look like two interfaces
<silentContender> LjL, how long does it take?
<LjL> silentContender: on my system it usually doesn't take very long, 5 minutes or oso
<josh_> have a question I have a odd sound issue. I'm able to stream audio from off the internet like off youtube but when I try to watch a movie off my computer ill get the picture but no sound?
<bthornton> LjL: is what I described a 'repeater' in the sense that you were talking about it?
<silentContender> DasEi, Xorg is fine when I use startx (except keyboard and mouse don't work on the desktop)
<omar> good evening/morning
<LjL> bthornton: yes, sort of. why can't you just connect the other wifi device directly to the AP?
<josh_> marino
<omar> I did an update yesterday and my sound went bye bye
<LjL> bthornton: (you COULD do what you describe if you had TWO wireless cards, in any case)
<bthornton> because the "protected network" doesn't allow simultaneous logins in the same username
<omar> I did an update yesterday and my sound went bye bye
<silentContender> LjL, there alot of "no md5sums for **** and no deb available"
<runpain2> hey that Virtaul box works great better than vmware
<LjL> silentContender: yes, pretty normal (isn't ideal, but not much that can be done about it). anything else?
<daftykins> better how?
<anon> does the ubuntu installer change the ntfs partitions size?
<DasEi> anon: If you allow it to
<silentContender> LjL, just got "can't open linux-image-2.6.27-7 ..."
<DasEi> silentContender: aah..
<anon> i have a 12 gb disk with 1 ntfs partition taking all the space DasEi
<anon> i want to install ubunutu in it
<anon> *ubuntu
<silentContender> LjL, "checksum mismatch python-kde4 file /usr/libe/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/__init__.pyc
<DasEi> anon: and now want dualboot ? that's hardly enough space
<LjL> silentContender: doesn't seem relevant
<anon> DasEi: yes. does the installer have an option to change its size ?
<mickey> how do i mount a sidekick ? i did lsusb and got Bus 001 Device 028: ID 0da0:1102 Danger Research
<silentContender> LjL, It's done
<LjL> bthornton: actually it does seem like some cards can be put into "repeater" mode (but then i suspect you wouldn't be able to use the connection on your laptop at all)
<josh_> have a question I have a odd sound issue. I'm able to stream audio from off the internet like off youtube but when I try to watch a movie off my computer ill get the picture but no sound?
<anon> DasEi: well, does it ?
<DasEi> anon: It has, but I recommend you a additional disk
<anon> DasEi: thanks
<gartral1> rythembox improperly reports my DAP as a sansa e280... its an e250
<silentContender> LjL, nothing is in "brokenpackages"
<Allaun> does it still work gartral1
<LjL> silentContender: i have no idea what might be happening if there's nothing very currupt... are you in bash right now? (i'm not sure whether recovery mode uses bash or dash or busybox or what)
<lokoabreu> by any chance.. is someone using vmware fusion here
<lokoabreu> ?
<silentContender> LjL, I am in the recovery console, how do I check?
<bthornton> LjL: ah. well, good to know anyway. thanks for your help
<ray_ray> hmmm ok I seem to have a small issue with network manager being used at home (regarding my laptop). It works fine at varsity where we use a dynamic IP I seem to have a static Ip at home. I'm using 8.10 on 8.04 network manager works fine. The problem seems to come from the upgrade not using /etc/network/interfaces anyone know how to help?
<silentContender> LjL, I did notice that my log files never log me trying to login unless I login with an invalid user/pass
<Pepelargo> Hi
<DasEi> silentContender: didn't you say it has a prob with the kernel ?
<LjL> silentContender: echo $SHELL
<Dreamglider> HEllo
<silentContender> LjL, echo $SHELL = /bin/bash
<pros977> ~~~~~~
<silentContender> DasEi, not following. what had a problem with the kernel?
<LjL> silentContender: so bash works. hm
<Pepelargo> I want to upload several folders from a remote Ubuntu Server using a SSH terminal from my laptop. The thing is that I know that there is the ftp put command to upload 1 file, but I have several folders with hundreds of files..is there anyway to do so?
<LjL> silentContender: he meant debsums complaining it cannot open it, but i suspect that's normal
<shoi> can u download direct x on ubuntu? the only sites make u valadate windows xp
<daftykins> Pepelargo, are you scp'ing ?
<silentContender> LjL, Ok
<Besogon> Tomorrow is International Women's Day. Happy, Love and Patience to women. ))))
<daftykins> "scp -r foldername" would work well
<Pepelargo> daftykins, sorry, scp'ing? what is that?
<FaMott> Hmmm, I am really considering getting fluxbox on this computer, should I? over XFCE?
<DasEi> ﻿(18:57:59) silentContender: LjL, just got "can't open linux-image-2.6.27-7 ..."
<mickey> how do i mount a sidekick ? i did lsusb and got Bus 001 Device 028: ID 0da0:1102 Danger Research
<crdlb> shoi: Direct X is part of windows; it won't work on anything else
<daftykins> secure copy, copying folders to an SSH host from an SSH client
<crdlb> shoi: that said, wine has a direct3d emulation layer using OpenGL
<silentContender> DasEi, I'm checking if it's the one I'm using
<Duff> help =|
<LjL> silentContender: although i don't get that message myself if i run debsums...
<daftykins> like this Pepelargo  scp -r foldername user@hostname:/place/to/put/
<Unkown2084-394> hi, I got a problem with my unbuntu server install
<Dr_willis_AAO> shoi,  installing directX to wine.. dosent work very well.
<silentContender> DasEi, I'm using 2.6.27-11-generic
<Unkown2084-394> can anyone help?
<DasEi> silentContender: well, if you're in root-line, kernel has had to be found
<LjL> silentContender: how about, since i don't really know what to try, you install chkrootkit and rkhunter and check whether you might have been hijacked?
<Pepelargo> daftykins, what I want to do is upload files from a remote Ubuntu server to a ISP hosting, all from my laptop, (SSH to the Ubuntu server and from there move files to the hosing server)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !appdb | shoi
<ubottu> shoi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Mahen> hello
<silentContender> LjL, Ok
<Dr_willis_AAO> shoi,  theres veraious wine info sites with tweaks for diffrent games
<omar> no sure if there is anyone here
<shoi> wine wont let me play wow... every thing is all black
<LjL> shoi: try asking in #winehq
<shoi> and iv tweaked it
<daftykins> ah ok Pepelargo , i figured you may've meant FTP but wasn't sure, sorry
<shoi> i did
<Trijntje> Hi Mahen
<jose> hi
<Mahen> i have no problem
<Unkown2084-394> I installed the latest ubunti image base install. I have open ssh installed and running... When I use putty in windows, I get the message that the connection was refused... Any idea what i am doing wrong?
<Mahen> just spend some time here!!!
<lbolla> hi all
<LjL> silentContender: when someone asked if you disk might be full, i think i've missed the answer - might it be?
<DasEi> silentContender:have you got a boot splash ?
<Duff> como instalar o xchta?
<Duff> como instalar o xcht?
<LjL> !es | duff
<ubottu> duff: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pepelargo> daftykins, well, actually the only way I have now to upload files from the remote ubuntu server to the hosting is using ftp, what I do is open a SSH terminal from my laptop to the ubuntu server, and then use the ftp command to upload to thehosting, but I cant do this one file by one, is there any way to do so faster or any better ftp tool that I can use?
<silentContender> DasEi, I turned the splash off
<Mahen> wats this: Myrtti sets mode -b *!*@210.13.97.81
<lbolla> duff: use apt-get install xchat
<DasEi> silentContender:and quite, too I assume ?
<silentContender> LjL, My disk is 19gb used and 43 gb free
<silentContender> DasEi, yes quite
<daftykins> not sure i'm afraid Pepelargo , only FTP app i know on Linux is gftp the GUI program
<eseven73> Mahen: it means an op is unbanning someone
<silentContender> DasEi, should I turn off quite?
<Unkown2084-394> I installed the latest ubunti image base install. I have open ssh installed and running... When I use putty in windows, I get the message that the connection was refused... Any idea what i am doing wrong?
<thomc> Is there an app I that will log bandwidth used?
<omar> hello anyone here
<Pepelargo> daftykins, yeah but the Ubuntu server doesnt have gui
<DasEi> silentContender:yes -no quite- ;; try df to check diskspace
<eseven73> thomc:  give iptraf a try
<daftykins> that's my point Pepelargo  ^_^
<mickey> how do i mount a sidekick ? i did lsusb and got Bus 001 Device 028: ID 0da0:1102 Danger Research
<Dr_willis_AAO> thomc,  'ntop' can do amazing things.. but maybe vast overkill
<silentContender> DasEi, I used df to check that I had 19gb used and 43 gb free
<DasEi> silentContender:comment quite (#) in menu.lst
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<J2daosh> how do i make knetworkmanager manage my wlan0?
<jacekowski> is there anything nopastelike in ubuntu repo?
<eseven73> ntop is pretty slick
<crdlb> jacekowski: pastebinit
<DasEi> pastebinit, jacekowksi
<LjL> !info pastebinit | jacekowski you mean like this?
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<jacekowski> LjL: i think so
<silentContender> DasEi, done. I'm rebooting
<thomc> eseven73, Dr_willis_AAO: I will investigate those options, thank you.
<DasEi> silentContender: k
<mickey> how do i mount a sidekick ? i did lsusb and got Bus 001 Device 028: ID 0da0:1102 Danger Research
<Mahen> Mahen	hello all
<Mahen> 11:08	Mahen	i need a program that shows what program is using my internet connection
<Mahen> 	Mahen	bandwidth
<DasEi> mickey: sidekick ?
<sergio_> hola, alguien de habla ispana por el canal??/
<J2daosh> how do i make networkmanager manage my network cards?!
<cutterjohn_> daftykins well installed the ATI catalyst drivers and now have evrything going
<Twigathy> Mahen: "iftop"?
<daftykins> ah nice, was it just xorg-driver-fglrx or?
<cutterjohn_> daftykins in XCHAT on 8.10 ight now...
<silentContender> DasEi, saw nothing unusually.
<_VIM_> !es | sergio_
<ubottu> sergio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<silentContender> LjL, I have the 2 packages installed
<DasEi> silentContender: you tried update/grade ?
<silentContender> DasEi, Yes I've tried update/grade
<cutterjohn_> daftykins, not sure the xorg.conf was empty, xorg.conf.failsafe was present, but I just built the catalyst 9.2 package and installed it then let it autoconfig and it worked
<silentContender> DasEi, still can't login
<LjL> silentContender: it's "chkrootkit" for one and "rkhunter -c" for the other. will take a while.
<cutterjohn_> daftykins haven't tried anything other than the native 1680x1050 yet though
<daftykins> nice cutterjohn_   :D
<mickey> DasEi, yeah i hooked it up through the usb port and lsusb detects it but i tried mounting all the /dev/sda's and /dev/sdb's and nothin work
<sergio_> gracias
<silentContender> LjL, I can run it in recovery without trouble right?
<Duff> »LjL«: to install xchat in ubuntu 8:04 am connected to the Internet?
<Unkown2084-394> can I get some help?
<DasEi> mickey: I don't know sidekick, is it a usb-drive ?
<LjL> silentContender: to the best of my knowledge, yes
<mickey> DasEi, yeah its usb drive
<LjL> Duff: you need to be connected, yes
<mickey> DasEi, it's a phone
<thomc> I've been using vnstat to monitor bandwidth usage on my ethernet connection. When I compare vnstat's totals with those logged and published by the network admin there are big differences. What could be the reason?
<DasEi> mickey: figure out it's devicename with sudo fdisk -l
<Duff> »LjL«: not so here goes
<Unkown2084-394> Anyone have an idea why i cant get ssh to work on my system?
<Unkown2084-394> it keeps refusing the connection
<andy_o> hi
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: what do you mean?
<silentContender> LjL, so far nothing for chkrootkit except it flagged the user I created and never been able to log into
<computer> hello
<mickey> DasEi, well it shows all my filesystems like / swap, etc and the one that i dont see that is in use is /dev/sda but when i try to mount /dev/sda it says it's already in use
<Unkown2084-394> when i try to connect to my server using ssh, it says the connection was refused
<Unkown2084-394> i am using the putty client
<alinutz> salut
<alinutz> buna
<alinutz> hi
<silentContender> LjL, running rkhunter
<alinutz> i am alin from romania
<DasEi> mickey: type mount with no args to see where it's mounted
<guest__> i am assol form sitlandia
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: did you start the ssh daemon?
<cTn> hi guys, could i ask an little advanced question about wubi?
<Unkown2084-394> i am using the latest base install of ubuntu. and the latest version of ssh
<silentContender> LjL, two warnings (/usr/sbin/unhide and /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26)
<silentContender> LjL, "Enter to continue", should I?
<DasEi> silentContender: y
<mickey> DasEi, i dont see that /dev/sda is mounted
<DasEi> silentContender: few times
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: did you start the ssh daemon?
<tiagowz> olá
<_VIM_> !br | tiagowz
<ubottu> tiagowz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DasEi> mickey: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cTn> i am wondering, if i install ubuntu on my second partition (not the windows one) with wubi, when i reinstall windows, how do i restore the boot option for ubuntu?
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<DasEi> mickey: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<silentContender> LjL, have a warning for "Checking for running syslog daemon"
<LjL> silentContender: yes
<DasEi> mickey: give us url from last cmd
<amikrop> Hello I get this when I run pacpl. Any help, please? error: could not find suitable application to decode: mp3
<Unkown2084-394> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start gives me an error that it doesnt exist... but when I sudo apt-get install openssh-client it says its already installed. I tried removing and reinstalling, and I get the same problem
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: no not ssh sshd
<DasEi> mickey: mount | pastebinit
<mickey> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f27df2169
<SchmittyDoesIt> 'sshd'
<silentContender> LjL, it's done running
<LjL> silentContender: i'm running it myself - some warnings are normal (are you on hardy?)
<jtaji> Unkown2084-394: the package is openssh-server
<cTn> i am wondering, if i install ubuntu on my second partition (not the windows one) with wubi, when i reinstall windows, how do i restore the boot option for ubuntu?
<silentContender> LjL, yes
<mickey> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f4040afb4
<Unkown2084-394> oh, ok, thanks. i am new to linux.. I will try that right now
<DasEi> mickey: mounted on /media/HP
<DasEi> mickey: cd /media/HP
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: /etc/init.d/sshd start          ...... you already have it
<DasEi> mickey: ls
<DasEi> mickey: files there ?
<mickey> DasEi, /media/HP is windows
<Unkown2084-394> there we go.. I got a connection now with puTTY. Thanks :)
<amikrop> Hello, I get this when I run pacpl. Any help, please? error: could not find suitable application to decode: mp3
<amikrop> What should I install?
<SchmittyDoesIt> Unkown2084-394: no problem. not you want to edit the config to not allow rot login. I might aslo suggest changing the port too. : )
<silentContender> LjL, what do I need to do?
<DasEi> mickey: lsusb | pastebinit
<unstable> Is firefox screwed up with the latest update?
<LjL> silentContender: nothing special, the warnings you've got don't seem serious
<DasEi> ﻿unstable: 8.04/8.10 not for me
<LjL> silentContender: but i have no idea what to try next
<silentContender> LjL, so why can't I login even from console?
<LjL> silentContender: if i knew, i could probably have you fix it
<mickey> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m673ab7a3
<geirha> SchmittyDoesIt, Unkown2084-394: root login is disabled by default, both locally and through ssh, and changing the port is just security by obscurity
<_VIM_> SchmittyDoesIt: for some reason for me sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start/restart/stop or whatnot doesnt work but sudo /etc/init.d/ssh does it says its * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd      [ OK ]
<amikrop> I get this when I run pacpl. Any help, please? error: could not find suitable application to decode: mp3
<geirha> _VIM_: /etc/init.d/ssh is the correct one.
<silentContender> LjL, would reinstalling the kernel help?  (I don't know if anything else controls the login)
<_VIM_> ah
<eanda> hello all-  having an issue trying to get an 8.10 client authorizing against an ldap server.  for 8.04 the was no issue using auth client config.  I now need to get this 8.10 client up and have followed directions preciely but I cannot connect.  any help here
<r33tfux0r> Greetings!  I'm working with a fairly fresh install of 8.10.  My monitor resolutions have somehow gotten blown out.  I  tried checking the xorg.conf no type of reconfiguration is working for me right now.  I keep reading that the dpkg-reconfigure for wont fix it.  Any ideas?
<geirha> _VIM_: The actual binary the script starts (and stops) is called sshd though
<LjL> silentContender: i doubt it. rather you could try perhaps reinstalling "login"
<_VIM_> geirha: interesting, well it works either way :)
<silentContender> LjL, Ok
<anatashinu> hi
<DasEi> mickey: back in 2 min
<anatashinu> hello?
<silentContender> LjL, could I remove then install?
<mickey> DasEi, ok
<LjL> silentContender: no that's not a good idea, sudo "apt-get --reinstall install"
<anatashinu> hey can somebody please help me with WOL?
<LjL> silentContender: s/sudo/use/
<silentContender> LjL, Ok
<anatashinu> hello?
<LjL> !ask | anatashinu
<ubottu> anatashinu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silentContender> LjL, I've reinstalling and going to reboot
<PMantis> Hi guys. I played with the NVidia settings, and installed updates to my kids' 8.10 machine. How it boots to "Internal error: failed to initialize HAL!", and of course, I can't click OK. Steps to fix this?
<LjL> silentContender: i doubt it will work, for what is worth
<silentContender> LjL, same here.
<zilleplus> does annyone has skype and wanna explane how to install a DNS server on ubuntu server edition
<needcalendar> Is there a calendar app that's very similar to Google Calendar, but offline ?
<J2daosh> anyone know of a good wifi detector application?
<PMantis> zilleplus: That's bind. Google can help with bind how-to's
<Twigathy> J2daosh: try aircrack-ng (Specifically airdump-ng and friends)
<silentContender> LjL,  rebooting going to take awhile (fsck's running)
<zilleplus> i tryed like 2 weeks and still nothing
<technik_> needscalendar - did you try evolution
<_VIM_> needcalendar: I thought Google just announced an Offline Google Calendar last week? Read it on Digg, or am I confused with somethign else?
<LjL> silentContender: let it run - you never know
<J2daosh> Twigathy: no i mean like a radar tool like on my wm6 phone
<silentContender> LjL, I know
<J2daosh> i have a tool that will point out wifi connections and where they are on a gui radar-like screen
<Twigathy> J2daosh: er...no idea. You might have to write one. ;)
<LjL> J2daosh: i have no idea how it works on your phone, but airdump definitely detects networks.
<J2daosh> telling me exactly where the location of the AP is
<LjL> J2daosh: how could it ever tell you the location of the AP?
<J2daosh> LjL, finding them isn't the problem, its finding thier location that is
<silentContender> LjL, I hope it fixes it (it's taking longer than usual)
<J2daosh> because it uses signal strength to determine distance and direction
<LjL> J2daosh: distance i understand (although VERY roughly), but i really can't see how it would measure direction
<silentContender> LjL, no luck
<LjL> J2daosh: doesn't it perhaps look it up on a GPS-user-contributed database on the internet?
<J2daosh> so it shows a radar screen like you would see in a sub, and plots triangles for each ap
<J2daosh> nope, turned off the phone gps
<silentContender> LjL, ideas that I can look up later?
<LjL> J2daosh: what's this program's name?
<needcalendar> _VIM_: it's a read-only access to your online calendar; I want one that run outside the browser and stores all info on HD
<J2daosh> lemme look it up again
<J2daosh> brb
<LjL> silentContender: "reinstall"?
<silentContender> LjL, I was afraid of that.
<LjL> silentContender: seriously, i can't think of anything. i can think of ways to make a reinstall less painful
<JackJoe> What software can I install in order to control a laptop's fan speeds + the Intel Speedstep?
<LjL> silentContender: also, current Ubuntu versions (probably not Hardy, though, not sure) have a "rescue" mode on the CD, but i've never used it
<J2daosh> http://wm6.handster.com/software.php?id=3066&for=WM6
<J2daosh> theres a simliar one
<silentContender> LjL, how can it be less painful?  I'm listening.
<J2daosh> ill find the link to the free one that is slightly less advanced but has simliar gui and options
<LjL> !cloning > silentContender    (silentContender, see the private message from ubottu)
<polydektes> ubuntu used much on servers?
<LjL> silentContender: do you have a separate home partition?
<daftykins> ubuntu server is yeah
<DasEi> mickey: I never used a sidekick, though lsub finds it in danger (that's the one)
<chrake> hey friends. got a problem with setting up the right resolution on my laptop. should be 1280x800 but that alternative is not available
<mickey> DasEi, yeah i just cant get it to mount through /dev sense it doens't do it automatically
<kop_> polydektes, at least one here :-) although I suspect you mean commercial use
<silentContender> LjL, I do not
<J2daosh> here LjL, http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-download-wififofum-v2-2.html
<wolter> chrake, which resolutions are you shown?
<polydektes> kop_,  right yes
<J2daosh> thats what i use on my phone
<technik_> chrake: you gotta thinkpad?
<siznax> <polydektes> archive.org uses ubuntu on almost 1500 servers
<polydektes> about to put kubuntu on me laptop
<kop_> polydektes, limited at this time but gaining acceptance
<polydektes> but i already have centos on it
<polydektes> better than Redhat?
<chrake> 1024x768, 800x600, 640x480
<wolter> chrake, you have your graphics drivers installed?
<J2daosh> it can use GPS coordinates, but my phones GPS is disabled so it must use some other method of calculations
<kop_> polydektes, only an opinion
<LjL> J2daosh: if it's not using GPS, then it's using GSM cell based location. can it work at all with the internet disabled?
<siznax> we're running 8.10 high-availability
<mads-hk> Goodevening :) Does anyone know if WUBI is out for 9.04 alpha 5? :)
<chrake> got an Intel GMA 4500 MHD card
<technik_> chrake: if you gotta thinkpad go on thinkwiki.org they have write ups about it
<J2daosh> yep
<technik_> it should apply to other laptops with GMA 4500 MHD too
<technik_> lemme dig up the link for you
<LjL> J2daosh, because i assure you it just can't be done without some means of geolocating (GPS or GSM). you'd have to triangulate, and you can't triangulate with only one card.
<chrake> no it's an LG510, but it has the same graphics card
<chrake> I'll take a look. thanks a bunch!
<technik_> it fixed both gdm login screen and X server for me
<silentContender> LjL, Thanks for the help.  I guess I'll reinstall
<siznax> fan control on powerpc (PowerBook G4)?
<J2daosh> then it must be using the GSM cell towers as location points
<J2daosh> which would explain why i cant find something simliar for linux
<J2daosh> because my laptop doesn't connect to GSM towers :(
<LjL> J2daosh: quite likely... but it would still need access to some database to know where the towers and hotspots are to begin with.
<H4ck3r07> so what is the terminal command to disable a user
 * J2daosh shrugs i use t-mobile...
<wolter> !who | chrake
<ubottu> chrake: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> H4ck3r07,  disable or DELETE?
<gladiator> hi. how can i configure the visual effects on ubuntu
<H4ck3r07> disable so they cant logon
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm > gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator, please see my private message
<technik_> chrake: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_Thinkpad_T400
<pradyumnacster> hello all
<technik_> check Installing LCD Resolution Fix on the above mentioned page
<pradyumnacster> i m a student from india
<arvind_khadri> !hi | pradyumnacster
<ubottu> pradyumnacster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anatashinu> I need help setting up WOL please
<LjL> J2daosh: besides are you sure the radar screen is not, err, fake? because i can't see any article actually claiming it *locates* them for real
<pradyumnacster> i was wondering if there was any keyboard type of software that support indic text input
<J2daosh> well the radar image is just a gui, but i does in fact plot direction and psuedo distance on the "map"
<arvind_khadri> pradyumnacster, you mean something that assists you in typing?
<LjL> J2daosh: but are they real? are you positive it points to the *real* direction?
<DasEi> mickey : the only thing I found is that there's a prop software to connect throught ssh to the ubu-pc, but ask for someone else using it here
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, im using ubuntu now. and also windows which i run it with virtualbox. how to access to drive e (in virtualbox) because i only see a drive C, drive A and Cdrom drive only?
<daparent> Anyone know how to bring down a domain through virsh when shutdown doesn't seem to be working?
<J2daosh> should i take a movie and up it somewhere for you? :P
<J2daosh> its pretty cool actually :P
<DasEi> unitedpotsmokers: you will have to define a shared folder for ubu n win
<arvind_khadri> !virtualbox | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<LjL> J2daosh, i'll trust your judgement... i know there do exist some services that do what you describe, but they use an internet connection, and either a GPS or a GSM tower database
<gladiator> thanks
<siznax> sorry for asking again: anyone know how to control fans on PowerBook G4? just installed Xubuntu (yay!) but my fan runs on high constantly.
<arvind_khadri> gladiator, np
<J2daosh> yeah not my phone. im not paying 30 a month for internet on my phone when i get free wifi on my laptop :P
<unitedpotsmokers> yea... before i start the virtualbox, i also define a location of drive e. but where to find the drive? i didnt show ...
<LjL> J2daosh: you could probably do it on linux if you connect a gps, although i can't see anything in the repos to do that
<arvind_khadri> unitedpotsmokers, look into the setup details it maybe of some help
<f0urtyfive> Anyone here run a tri / quad head setup?
<LjL> J2daosh: internet access is usually enabled (on a pay-by-byte basis) even if you don't have a specifi contract, you know
 * f0urtyfive is looking for an example xorg.conf
<J2daosh> nope, had it turned off so i dont get charaged for it
<J2daosh> they tried to get me with a $72 add on my first month with the smart phone because i thought wap was free lol
 * daparent kill -9's kvm - that'll teach it
<I1> which is the apt command equivalent to yum list all command????
<J2daosh> me and tmo had alittle fight about that one
<avraam> hi!
<arvind_khadri> I1, aptitude search <package name>
<unitedpotsmokers> arvind_khadri,  it is complicated.. i dont understand my friend..
<arvind_khadri> !hi | avraam
<ubottu> avraam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ray_ray> I1 sudo aptitude
<I1> but i don't want to search a specific package but i want to know which are the packages installed and which not....
<LjL> J2daosh: actually there is another way it might do it
<ray_ray> I1 sudo aptitude
<avraam> hey, people! sorry... my english is not very well (i'm russian). but i have strange trouble with wpa_supplicant
<J2daosh> im listening
<anilomkar> Hi all, My Wifi asks for the password everytime it disconnects... Can you please help me out in this..
<corey> I am have trouble with video streams. It will pause for a second or so and fast forward to keep up with the audio. How do I fix this?
<LjL> J2daosh: it might just triangulate various wifi spots, without triangulating the GSM cells themselves. though this would mean (unless it connects to the internet) it has a big *built-in* database of network ssids
<corey> I am have trouble with video streams. It will pause for a second or so and fast forward to keep up with the audio. How do I fix this?
<oskar-> anilomkar, which authentication mechanism do you use=
<J2daosh> its possible i suppose, but with only 12 megs of usable memory after windows is booted, i cant imagine the DB could be that big
<LinuxUser_> Hi do some of you guys know how you get those "gadgets" on your desktop, where you can see your CPU and hard drive usage ..
<DasEi> ﻿corey: laggy connection / slow server ? what kind of streams ?
<anilomkar> oskar-, Its WPA2
<corey> dasei: youtube and the like. I do wait for it to buffer
<DasEi> LinuxUser_: chckout conky
<LinuxUser_> DasEi:  conky ?
<DasEi> corey:videodownloadhelper, extension for ff, d/l it an watch with vlc
<avraam> ubottu: do u know abt wpa_supplicant?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> J2daosh: yes, that puzzles me a bit. see https://forums.hackervoice.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=680 for a similar idea
<corey> dasei: Thats not very doable for websurfing
<daredevilthere> Hey Any good c++ IDE in ubuntu
<oskar-> anilomkar, with psk or eap?
<LjL> J2daosh: perhaps you need to move around a bit before it gives you something resembling an accurate direction?
<DasEi> LinuxUser_: is a monitoring gui, that does what you want
<Supersaiyan_IV> daredevilthere, eclipse with c++ sdk plugin
<Supersaiyan_IV> daredevilthere, or anjuta afaik
<jkoltner> Hi guys... quick question... when you install new packages such as MySQL or Apache, part of the package installation includes creating new users (such as "mysql" and "www-data").  Are those accounts created in some reasonably secure manner?  I.e., are they given random passwords or somesuch?
<LinuxUser_> DasEi:  Niiiiicee .. ill check it out, thanks !
<J2daosh> when you first start the app it plots them, then they move depending on if you move
<corey> dasei: I have no trouble at all with flash
<daredevilthere> Supersaiyan_IV: is it easy elipse or elipse
<anilomkar> oskar-, PSK
<J2daosh> like when im walking through a building, i can see what rooms have a wifi router/ap
<DasEi> corey: it does other content, too
<DasEi> corey: what's your connection's speed ?
<corey> DasEi: 3.5
<Cyclist> Hi, folks!
<Cyclist> Does anyone know how to reenable the autostart function for the CD ROM when a music CD is inserted into the drive?
<Supersaiyan_IV> daredevilthere, eclipse is the best choice really, most advanced, best for java development though
<jkoltner> daredevilthere: Komodo if a good (but not free) IDE, although they do give away the editor (KomodoEdit) for free, which includes syntax highlighting and project management.
<LjL> J2daosh: but does it already plot them in their correct location even before you've started moving?
<fr500> has anyone ever had empathy delivering messages to the wrong contact?
<DasEi> corey: check at speedmeter or similar, make sure not have apps eating bandwith (downloads) in the background
<daredevilthere> jkoltner: thanks:)
<J2daosh> yep
<kiris> xk
<oskar-> anilomkar, then it's different to my problem ;) i had one with eap and fast re-authentication, which should be solved in 0.6.8. you can try to start wpa_supplicant manually with -dd and look at the output to find the reason for the error
<LjL> J2daosh: i really don't think that's possible without a database
<gladiator> arvind_khadri: i installed the compiz manager. but i cant seem to be able to find what i am looking for. All i need to do is that i need to modify the time it takes to zoom the window from the showcase when i press the window+tab buttons
<daredevilthere> Supersaiyan_IV: ok for eclipse do i need to install elipse first or just elipse for c++
<J2daosh> when i load the app, if i was in an apartment building persay, it would show me what rooms have wifi (i would have to figure out second or first floor)
<corey> DasEi: OK but, this is a fresh install and this is the only program I have DL'd so far
<jkoltner> daredevilthere: Supersaiyan is right that Eclipse is good, although it's kinda like emacs in that it's *so* powerful/flexible/configurable that I don't think it's always the best IDE to start with
<Supersaiyan_IV> daredevilthere, will check one sec
<LinuxUser_> DasEi:  Hi again, nowi have saved the conky-1.6.1.tar.bz2 .. but how do i install the tar.bz2 file ? :O
<Supersaiyan_IV> daredevilthere, sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<speart> hi all ubntuers :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> daredevilthere, it will take care of selecting all the dependent pacages
<DasEi> corey: some contents are also too slow server-side, d/l them is a very good sulution, theere also was this prog.. moment
<daredevilthere> Supersaiyan_IV: really thanks:)
<DasEi> LinuxUser_: suda apt-get install conky
<myky71> ciao come va?
<Belinrahs> can someone name me a free ISO recorder for XP that will do bootable discs too?
<LinuxUser_> DasEi:  alright thanks !
<J2daosh> ok im hopping out for lunch, ill be back later
<LjL> !it | myky71
<ubottu> myky71: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, you shouldn't compile conky, latest is unstable anyway, do what DasEi said
<corey> dasei: i did sudo apt-get install speedometer but, I cant find it. Wich folder is it in?
<excaliber27> hmm
<speart> I got 4 gb of ram and ubuntu 64 bit, but it throws an error about IOMMU
<speart> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/your-bios-doesnt-leave-a-aperture-memory-hole-624088/
<speart> nm
<FloodBot2> speart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: What do you mean ?
<DasEi> corey: nope that, google for dsl-speedtest, check your connection there;; prog's name was youtube-dl
<arvind_khadri> gladiator, no idea... am sorry , i dont use that plugin ... :|
<jumar> for new users i would advise xfce, its very simple
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i have downloaded the 1.6 .. and i installed it by writting sudo apt-get install conky
<webPragmatist> Can someone tell me which NVidia drive I should use... I have tried the version 177 and x won't start... I have a 7800gts
<webPragmatist> driver* ... or point me to a guide
<corey> dasei: I did do speedtest! Thats how I knew that my connection is 3.5mbps
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: no it was 1.6.1 version, aint that stable ?
<Belinrahs> Someone I need a free ISO burner software for WinXP that work burn bootable discs. I'm trying to burn the Ubuntu x64 disc and I just wasted two discs that didn't work. I tried a program called CDBurnerXP
<DasEi> LinuxUser_: you can delete the manual d/l, it#s in the repos, see above
<corey> belinrahs: magic iso burn
<jumar> deepburner for winxp
<technik_> Belinrahs: give ImgBurn a shot - http://www.imgburn.com
<DasEi> corey: should be enough for most
<Belinrahs> alrighty thanks
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, no, you downloaded 1.6.1 tar.gz, didn't know how to install it. Then used sudo apt-get install conky, instead to download&install it automatically
<technik_> why don't you put Ubuntu on flashkey with unetbootin
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, technically you downloaded it twice
<technik_> can your computer boot from usb devices
<Belinrahs> too much effort, I have blank discs anyways
<gladiator> arvind_khadri: ok no problem. thanks anyways.
<Belinrahs> yes
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Hm alright , how shoukd i have done then ?
<technik_> oh I c
<DasEi> corey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848    ,post#9
<Gartral> i can't get dvd playback working in ubuntu, it will play for a few minutes and then the output goes weird, sounds goes on tho
<corey> dasei: I am certain it is something wrong with the software I have because vista has no probs with youtube
<jumar> try to set ios to boot from usb
<jumar> "bios"
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, by always using sudo apt-get install <app here>
<arvind_khadri> gladiator, welcome... ask #compiz-fusion
<technik_> anyhoo check it out: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<Supersaiyan_IV> ;)
<DasEi> corey: flashplugin installed ? mozpluuger ? codecs ?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i tried that but it couldnt ..
<danes_> hello, how can I install grub in a usb? Is it possible to add multiple distributions in the same partition?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, conky didn't start?
<Belinrahs> LinuxUser_: error message?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: but now i know that .. but i have got it to my desktop now, but where can i find it, where is it installed, i mean where can i always find it again ?
<jumar> master boot record? on usb, that one i cant answer but i wanna kno,
<LinuxUser_> Belinrahs:  Yes, but it works now. :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, type "conky" in the terminal
<DasEi> ﻿ danes_: ﻿
<DasEi> (20:01:38) ubottu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: it did after i wrote Conky interminal
<DasEi> ﻿ danes_: ﻿differnt partis for different os'es
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, you want some sort of icon you mean?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: yes i have done that, but how can i get on my desktop the icon ?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: yes exactly
<rbil> Last attempt at getting help ...
<webPragmatist> is there a shortcut to close xserver and end up in teh term?
<rbil> A VERY weird prob with nautilus ... left pane tree view hangs, locks up Nautilus ... however run Nautilus with a different user account and works fine
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, i see :)
<DasEi> LinuxUser_: no capital, conky
<webPragmatist> and then also how to get back in heh
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: you know how :) ?
<danes_> I want to install ubcd, ubuntu and crubchbang, would you suggest to create multiple partitions?
<LinuxUser_> DasEi:  what ?
<jumar> check options in gconf for nautilus
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, right click on the gnome panel → create custom launcher → where command is , type conky
<DasEi> LinuxUser_: can you satrt conky now ?
<siznax> got the fan to stop on my powerbook g4 by putting it on ice - literally. it's sitting on a gel pak from walgreens. nice n cool.
<siznax> my cpu load is low.
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, every time you click the icon it will run conky by using the command inputted
<siznax> so, why is it getting so hot?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Ohhh . i have done that know .. thanks man
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, np ;)
<oskar-> siznax, maybe only the threshold values are too low
<kantxx> anyone know why firefox 3.0.x crashes when i try to move my bookmarks
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: yes didnt know that, thank, i just keep learning every day, its wonderfull :) !
<jumar> but that ice, it gets steamy aroud so its bad for a machine
<polydektes> Lordy
<LinuxUser_> DasEi:  yes it works :)
<siznax> oskar: how do i change the threshold values?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, have you tried customizing the conky configuration file yet?
<polydektes> this is a less than great linux version
<polydektes> just managed to get the live cd working
<oskar-> siznax, i have no clue ;)
<polydektes> this is not impressive at all
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: no, im bussy writing to you ;) .. bnut i will try that now :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, there's an awesome thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=conkyrc
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, you can even make conky show you live rss feeds
<webPragmatist> Is there a howto install the .run package for nvidia drivers... I am just wondering the correct way to close X and run the instalelr
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: seriously :O ? thanks man, ill try it know :)
<louis```> Hi i cant connecting to my ubuntu the reason is this: Your Session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not loogged ouyt yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskpace. Try logging in weith one the failsafe sessions to see if you canfix this problem.
<Dykam> Need to change a piece of text in multiple files in a single folder to another string, is there a program for it? or just gedit by had
<Dykam> hadn
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: shit, when i click on the launcher i made for it it says " Failed to execute child process "Conky" (No such file or directory) "
<Belinrahs> Is Ubuntu fully working with multiple displays?
<Belinrahs> i want to extend my desktop to monitor 2
<Belinrahs> not reflect it
<louis```> Hi i cant connecting to my ubuntu the reason is this: Your Session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not loogged ouyt yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskpace. Try logging in weith one the failsafe sessions to see if you canfix this problem.
<DasEi> ﻿LinuxUser_:conky <> Conky, capital ^
<jumar> Multiple displays, yeah, but have to do some modifications to xorg.conf
<jumar> ???
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, you wrote Conky with a capital C
<jumar> its not always easy
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, commands are case sensitive :P
<Unkown2084-394> got a quick question... I want to add permissions so that my username can change the contents of the /etc/www folder... How do i setup the chmod to do this correctly?
<louis```> help me please
<Unkown2084-394> should be /var/www
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: seriouisly, damn it, that i didnt know either
<sridhar> louis``` looks like you lost your dbus-1 folder
<DasEi> ﻿louis```:that happens at bootup ?
<sridhar> try fixing that up
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: haha yes now it works :P
<Supersaiyan_IV> :)
<louis```> how sridhar ?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: well, ill just check the guide out :)
<sridhar> put in your ubuntu cd
<Cyclist> Hi, folks!
<Cyclist>  Does anyone know how to reenable the autostart function for the CD ROM when a music CD is inserted into the drive?
<jumar> Belinrahs, you got nvidia or ati?
<Belinrahs> nvidia
<louis```> mm i need to reinstall all my system ?
<sridhar> no no u just log in with your xlogin terminal
<louis```> sridhar
<louis```> im in terminal
<dinsdale07> What should I do if I want KDE 4.2:    8.10 and upgrade KDE or 9.04 alpha and upgrade ubuntu along the way?
<sridhar> and see whether you have your dbus-1 folder
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i can see a lot of codes in there, is it those i should use to make my conky cool ? :)
<minche> hello
<jumar> Then you should check nvidia-settings, and find a manual for it, because usually you have to be a superuser to do that
<Belinrahs> jumar, it's an NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT
<minche> can anyone help me to solve this new flash update problem?
<minche> please
<Belinrahs> alright
<jumar> which card, maybe i can send a link
<DasEi> ﻿louis```:use df to check your diskspace
<Belinrahs> geforce 9500gt
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i can see a lot of codes in there, is it those i should use to make my conky cool ? :)
<dinsdale07> Can I update a ubuntu alpha version to the release version without reinstalling?
<sridhar> check out whether you have you dbus-1 folder in the /etc folder
<minche> =(
<jkoltner> Does anyone happen to know, in /etc/shadow, you have UserName:EncryptedPassword, what "!" for the encrypted password means?  (I'm aware that "*" is for a disabled account and normally of course you get gibberish for real passwords.)
<dinsdale07> what's your flash problem minche
<minche> it's not working
<minche> when i donwloaded the new update
<dinsdale07> ur on which ubuntu version?
<sridhar> louis r u der
<minche> 8.10
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, ah, was afk for a sec, yes most of those
<zilleplus> mysql -u root -p       CREATE DATABASE moodle DEFAULT CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_unicode_ci
<zilleplus> doesn't go
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, i'll get you some pages that will explain the different commands
<zilleplus> you have an error in your SQL syntax
<jumar> check this out Belinrahs, it worked for me as i recall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4977542
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: ohh its okay, np at all ;) .. ohh thanks man !
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<dinsdale07> hm, I'm on 8.04 and i386.
<knut> hi, how can i create a live cd from my existing ubuntu with all themes etc???
<Belinrahs> alright thanks Jumar
<jumar> if something goes wrong you have to copy the backup file
<jumar> you should read any forums you find, for hazards
<Belinrahs> jumar: looks kind of buggy =(
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: yes that makes sentce actually .. but, shall i just cope paste on of those codes there were posted and then what :) ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, configsettings will set in which mode conky should run, variables are used to define what conky should display (contents)
<louiscvh> DasEi im sorry disconnected i have freespace 14 % use space..
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, then what? PROFIT :P
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Haha :D !
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: But where should i pase those codes :) ?
<louiscvh> Hi i cant connecting to my ubuntu the reason is this: Your Session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not loogged ouyt yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskpace. Try logging in weith one the failsafe sessions to see if you canfix this problem.
<jumar> Belinrahs, you have to decide wether its TwinView or Dual Head, i would advice Dual Head if you got Compiz running
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Do you have conky , if you have, which code do you have ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, into a file /home/<youruser>/.conkyrc
<LarsAAaa> Hello!
<Belinrahs> aye alright jumar
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, i'll pastebin it
<malikyoda> anyone here own an eee pc?
<DasEi> louiscvh: sudo rm -r ﻿~/.local/share/Trash/* to empty trashbin, maybe cd there before, if unsure about valuable content
<Myrtti> DasEi: why *sudo*
<Unkown2084-394> I cant seem to be able to add myself to allow me to modify the /var/www folder. I tried usermod -a -g www-data username but it doesnt add it to my user permissions
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alright .. how do i make that file, in what ?+
<DasEi> louiscvh: how much ram do you use ?
 * _Brian_ boots ubuntu on his Nokia N800 :)
<jumar> yeah, and TwinView works without super user mode, you can always switch back to that, its more secure
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: in an empty file ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> linenoise, http://pastebin.com/m1125becf
<SiebaZ> hey guys
<DasEi> Myrtti: to prevent it from stopping due to permission-porblems
<oskar-> Unkown2084-394, log out and in again
<Myrtti> DasEi: that's begging for trouble
<malikyoda> is swap space really a bad thing on an eeepc?
<SiebaZ> is there someone who could help me installing my microtek scanner?
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: yes!
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, create a file named ".conkyrc" in your homefolder, and paste the contents
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: don't put swap on an SSD
<_VIM_> pastebin the contents
<malikyoda> ok i didn
<_VIM_> dont paste it here LinuxUser_
<malikyoda> 't
<sridhar> what is crontab
<Unkown2084-394> I cant seem to be able to add myself to allow me to modify the /var/www folder. I tried usermod -a -g www-data username but it doesnt add it to my user permissions
<malikyoda> just wanted be sure
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, its the file thats loaded on default when conky starts
<oskar-> !crontab | sridhar
<ubottu> sridhar: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: as long as you have 2gb ram, the benefits of swap are negligible anyway
<LinuxUser_> _VIM_:  Hey again :) .. what u mean :) ?
<_VIM_> !pastebin | LinuxUser_
<ubottu> LinuxUser_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<malikyoda> I only have 1gb
<sridhar> thanks oskar
<malikyoda> but I don't want all the writing to the ssd
<jumar> no, i got 3gigs of ram, and swap comes handy when i do some hard rendering in 3d
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alright .. ill try it
<jumar> should have at leat 1 gigs
<zilleplus> how do i start up phpMyAdmin????
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: is it an atom version or centrino version?
<malikyoda> celeron
<H3l1c0pt3r> I am wondering, if there is just the launcher for awn. I have the latest trunk version, and I dont want to add 10 different single launchers with their own icons, I have the launchers all set the way i want i just dont want the task manager with it
<sridhar> how do i become expert in ubuntu
<malikyoda> centrino i suppose
<zilleplus> how do i start up phpMyAdmin in ubuntu server???
<malikyoda> it's 1st gen
<zilleplus> how do i start up phpMyAdmin in ubuntu server??
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: you could probably benefit from 2gb when you don't have swap, but it isn't going to be bad not having it
<_VIM_> sridhar: a lot of reading and trial and error
<Supersaiyan_IV> sridhar, by admitting you're not an expert but try anyway
<jumar> sridhar... read a lot of manuals and experiment, and always have the phone number of a real hardcore expert
<jumar> in linux
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: know i got a file on my desktop named " conky.conkyrc " now what :) ?
<musikgoat|main> sridhar: jumar's advice +1
<malikyoda> I've already upgraded from 512MB to 1GB
<anahata> hi
<malikyoda> if the price of a 2gb sim is cheap enough maybe I will
<deany> i know its not ubuntu related, but how can i get recordmydesktop to record smoothly? ive set it to 30fps and "full shots".. still choppy as hell.. (p4 3gig/HT, 1gig ram, compiz enabled ati 9.2 driver)
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it should be named ".conkyrc", rename it, then copy it into your home folder
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: yeah?  1GB is good for that system, but just as long as you are not running alot of concurrent applications
<anahata> is the ubuntu kung fu book good for overall or just extra tips for ubuntu? is it enough for me, along with pocket guide, or do i need more if i want a comprehensive guide?
<sfire> does anyone know how to get my removable drives to mount after the PC goes to sleep?  They just disappear and I cannot get access to them without restarting
<malikyoda> na
<anahata> i'm gonna get the kung fu one from the library today probably
<_VIM_> oh that's a good book anahata
<_VIM_> i have it
<malikyoda> I use it to surf the web, a lil word processing thats about it
<DasEi> Myrtti: begging for trouble ?
<DasEi> louiscvh:?
<malikyoda> anyone have a conkyfile that shows the local weather
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: The full name of it are "conky.conkyrc" ... should i just rename it to "conkyrc" ?
<anon> hi, just installed ubuntu in my friends laptop, it doesn't connect to the wpa wireless network. the key is correct.
<Myrtti> DasEi: slip and you lose more than you want
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: nice
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it has to be named ".conkyrc" , with the dot
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: only  ".conkyrc" ?
<_VIM_> anahata: I might have a couple links for those, gimmie a few minutes to look in my Delicious bookmarks :)
<oskar-> anon, start wpa_supplicant manually with -dd and have a look at its output
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, yes :P
<DasEi> Myrtti: you mean Trash or rm ?
<malikyoda> i used it to watch movies too, but not as much anymore
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alright :)
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: i have the 901, the atom based, and it runs well, but that is with 2gb
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, then copy it into the home folder
<flaco> hello, anyone with expirence with touch panels?
<M4d3L> hi. I have a dell XPS M1710 with 2ghz cpu (T7200 Intel Core 2), 4gb of ram. and nvidia Geforce Go 7950 GTX for video card. I want to know what version of ubuntu I must choose. 32 or 64bit. and if anyone get some problem with this hardware.
<malikyoda> I was going to upgrade to a 900series but couldn't find one in black
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, paste a config of your choice into it by using a text editor, and restart conky
<louiscvh> DasEi nothing i cant connecting..
<sfire> M4d3L, 64bit if you want to access all 4gb of ram
<anahata> _VIM: ok :)
<malikyoda> but i removed the lame OS and installed cruncheee and I like it much better
<_VIM_> anahata: hey there
<DasEi> louiscvh:how much ram do you use ? anything in Trash you still need ?
<M4d3L> is 64bit will give me problem with software only on 32 bit like on windows?
<_VIM_> oops
<musikgoat|main> M4d3L: i don't konw if that chip supports 64 bit OS,  but you wont have a problem with the hardware, after you install the nvidia video card drivers
<XiT|ubuntu> org
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: it says "Error stating file '/home/nicolai/.conkyrc': No such file or directory"2
<louiscvh> DasEi im installed  cpanel maybe that is the problem
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: when i try to move it in the home folder
<louiscvh> how can remove cpanel
<louiscvh> is the last thing i installed in my computer
<mharris_> hey when i put my computer on suspend, it does not resume properly -- the screen remains blank and I have to power cycle.  When I get back into X my wireless card needs to be reactivated -- how do i fix this?
<perlsyntax> How would i install python 2.6 on ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> M4d3L: 64-bit OS's still support 32 bit applications anyways
<I1> how can i use yum on ubuntu hardy??
<M4d3L> ok
<crdlb> perlsyntax: why do you want to?
<musikgoat|main> I1: why would you want to
<crdlb> perlsyntax: it will be default in 9.04
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, go to you home folder → file → create document → empty file → name it ".conkyrc"
<Unkown2084-394> what group do i have to add myself to so i can modify the /var/www foler?
<perlsyntax> can i use in my apt-get or do i ned to compile it?
<M4d3L> and how I can test if 64 bit is supported by my hardware?
<malikyoda> what OS you running on your 901
<oskar-> Unkown2084-394, this will tell you: ls -ld /var/www
<oskar-> (perhaps)
<perlsyntax> crdlb, could i  comile but not sure how to.
<perlsyntax> compile
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, the dot before files eg. ".conkyrc" means it's an invisible system file, to show them use ctrl+h
<musikgoat|main> M4d3L: look up the processor on intels site
<TaG^> where is the windows explore in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> when is 9.04 come out?
<robacarp> can somebody tell me what the @ symbol means when I `ls -la` ?  eg http://paste.ubuntu.com/127896/
<crdlb> perlsyntax: you could compile it, but why? it won't have any modules other than the std library
<shoi> how do i cfg mf  video car?
<oskar-> TaG^, nice one ;)
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: native jaunty beta currently
<crdlb> perlsyntax: late april
<shoi> how do i cfg my video card*
<Supersaiyan_IV> perlsyntax, ask in #ubuntu+1
<malikyoda> how is it?
<TaG^> oskar- i install ubuntu throught winxp... serious were is the window explore
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i have done that
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: its pretty good,  the installer has some trouble cause its made for a larger screen, but theres a fix for that on eeeuser forums... but it runs well on my 901
<louiscvh> how can i remove cpanel ??
<anon> can some1 help me, with configuring the wireless network ?
<mharris_> hey when i put my computer on suspend, it does not resume properly -- the screen remains blank and I have to power cycle.  When I get back into X my wireless card needs to be reactivated -- how do i fix this?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alright 2 sec..
<Unkown2084-394> it comes back with this: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-03-07 13:42 /var/www
<malikyoda> I've tried a couple, mostly eeebuntu NBR and eeebuntu base
<zilleplus> does anyone knows how to start phpmyadmin???????
<oskar-> TaG^, as ubuntu is not windows, there is no windows explorer. the file system browsing application in ubuntu is called nautilus
<DasEi1> louiscvh:?
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: yeah, i used those before installing the jaunty beta and installing NBR on top of that.  I was happy with eeebuntu when that was the only ubuntu option
<zilleplus> does anyone knows how to start phpmyadmin in ubuntu server ???????
<technik_> zilleplus: it's a webapp... make sure apache is running /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<malikyoda> I have to say I like the simplicity of cruncheee bang
<bombshelter13_> perlsyntax 9.04 means 4th month of 9th year
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alrught now i have done it, but its sucks .. i can only see the half of it
<Unkown2084-394> it comes back with this: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-03-07 13:42 /var/www ... so only root is able to modify the file?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: The other half is out of my screen
<technik_> zilleplus: did you install it from ubuntu repositories?
<anon> hi, the gnome applet tells me network is down. but iwconfig lists the device. what's going on ?
<zilleplus> i know but its in terminal
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, Oo which config did you use?
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: i will have to look at that, i'm not familiar with it
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, mine or someone's off ubuntuforums
<louiscvh> somebody cant help me i can`t make session with gnome plase
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: just one i found on one link you posted
<louiscvh> *please...
<malikyoda> it uses openbox
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: ubuntuforums..
<technik_> zilleplus: open firefox and navigate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<oskar-> Unkown2084-394, yes, seems so. you can simply change the group of that directory (recursively?) to another group with chgrp
<malikyoda> very lightweight
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, http://pastebin.com/m1125becf
<TaG^> oskar- ok. where do I find nautilus.. under what menu?
<technik_> zilleplus: I assume your doing it on the same box
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, this is mine try that one instead
<MightyTweek> louiscvh: what's the problem?
<technik_> zilleplus: what do you see?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alright, is that cool :) ?
<musikgoat|main> malikyoda: nice, i bet that runs much better than a gnome based version
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, np, their conky is bigger because they have the antialiased XFT font enabled
<zilleplus> nothing its a terminal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tb12> Hello. I'm using screen to connect to some other computer which also has a screen. How can I pass screen-commands to the inner screen?
<oskar-> TaG^, nautilus paints the desktop symbols. if you enter a folder in the places menu, it opens a nautilus window
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: aohhh alright ... but how do i move the one i have now ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, just edit the one you have
<malikyoda> pretty good so far
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: How, i cant find it, its invisbile i think
<technik_> zilleplus: do you have a terminal browser installed, i.e. links, elinks, lynx?
<glymph> tb12: ctrl+a then a
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, gedit /home/nicolai/.conkyrc
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, in the terminal
<anon> can SOMEONE help me? i can't connect to the wireless network. it's wpa and the password is correct.
<tb12> glymph: that only switches between my 2 last used sessions
<oskar-> TaG^, so it is a bit like in windows, where explorer also paints the desktop symbols and is always there, and also opens in a window if you open a folder
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: okay
<glymph> tb12: release ctrl for the second press of a, that sends ctrl+a to the screen session inside
<musikgoat|main> anon: turn off the encryption to test whether you can connect,  what wireless chipset?
<oskar-> anon, start wpa_supplicant manually with -dd and have a look at its output
<anon> musikgoat|main: i can't change the router's configuration
<jushoa> Any one who got civilization 3 complete to work under any form af emulator ???
<tb12> glymph: just to test, how would I then create a new window in the inner screen? ctrl +a a ctrl +a +c?
<anon> musikgoat|main: the wificard is working fine.
<oskar-> anon, if you have questions how to do that, simply ask...
<ross> i would like to learn ruby on rails, what program should i use?
<musikgoat|main> anon: pastebin the output of dmesg
<z3r0> Can someone plz help me out with a grub problem
<ILoveXP> Is there a banshee support channel?
<Supersaiyan_IV> ILoveXP, voodoo banshee?
<jushoa> not a single one who can tell me how to get the best game to work under ubuntu???...
<anon> musikgoat|main: it's on another computer. but the last lines are "
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: im lost
<anon> wlan0: associated
<musikgoat|main> anon: don't past here
<oskar-> jushoa, which of the many best games?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, u use windows with virtualbox here?
<anon> wlan0: disassotiating by local choice
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i have the first .conkyrc on my desktop .. and i cant remove it
<knut> jushoa: look at the wine homepage if it is supported
<jussi01> jushoa: vmware + windows...
<anon> reason=3
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, anybody use windows with virtualbox here?
<jussi01> !appdb | jushoa
<ubottu> jushoa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, you can, just press ctrl+h
<anon> musikgoat|main: i'm not pasting. can you help me ?
<jushoa> oskar... civilization 3
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: and how do i close conky there is on my desktop that i only can see the half of.
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, killall conky
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, in the terminal
<z3r0> Can someone plz help me out with a grub problem
<musikgoat|main> anon, what do you get from lspci | grep wireless
<oskar-> !ask | z3r0
<ubottu> z3r0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jushoa> I know about wine hq, but it got terrible rates there... and the only one who clams to get it worked, was very high tech
<anon> musikgoat|main: nothing.
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: it workjd .,.. how can you know all this, im more and more begining to think that you were the one there maked Linux !
<deany> what other screen capturing apps are there like recordmydesktop?
<anon> musikgoat|main: it's a intel pro-wireless 3945abg
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, this is only the beginning, trust me
<danbhfive> !screencast > deany
<ubottu> deany, please see my private message
<musikgoat|main> anon: ok
<kbala> hi guys , can anyone help to instal ubuntu...from CDROM boot
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: yes i could image that ... damn there is a lot you need to know man ! :O
<DasEi> louiscvh: sudo apt-get remove cpanel
<_VIM_> !themes > anahata
<ubottu> anahata, please see my private message
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, gedit /home/nicolai/.conkyrc → replace all text there with http://pastebin.com/m1125becf → save it → start conky again
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: but how do i remove the file .conkyrrc on my desktop =
<DasEi> lost your upper message
<jumar> i do use windows with virtualbox sometimes, whats your problem <unitedpotsmokers>
<ross> anyone?
<deany> which ones can do compiz?
<deany> rmd aint playin nice
<M4d3L> I have an external drive of 500gb formated with NTFS. is Ubuntu will be able to read/write on it?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, to remove the conky file on desktop, click on your desktop, press ctrl+h to show hidden files, then just click on it and delete it
<robacarp> my ubuntu server is connected to the internet, but doesnt know it.  How do I tell it to look @ eth0 for internet access?
<jumar> yeah if you install ntfs3g
<oskar-> M4d3L, yes
<M4d3L> cool :)
<jumar> check out ntfs3g forum on ubuntu
<kbala1> hi guys
<anon> musikgoat|main: so, can you help me?
<rottenkid> good evening , can some one please tell how can i extract multiple rar files (with the same password) without prompting everytime for the password
<oskar-> robacarp, sounds like it does not have a default route
<musikgoat|main> anon: do you get anything from lsmod | grep iwl ?
<jumar> you can always read ntfs, writing is not allowed by default
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i can se e it, but when i click delete on it, it wont dele !
<robacarp> oskar-: I can ssh into it, but I cant eg ping google.com
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i can se e it, but when i click delete on it, it wont delete
<glymph> ross: I suggest a tutorial, this probably isn't the best place to ask
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, right click it and "move to trash" then
<robacarp> oskar-: how do I setup a default route?
<ross> glymph: no, i mean, what program should i use to code ruby on rails
<ross> glymph: in ubuntu
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: i cant do that either
<perlsyntax> is there a beta ubuntu out?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, or click it and use shift+del
<_VIM_> Alpha
<fearful> perlsyntax, theres alpha test
<glymph> ross: I would imagine "your favourite text editor" e.g. gedit, vi etc.
<jumar> jaunty jackalope is available at the moment
<jumar> i think
<_VIM_> !jaunty | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: that doesnt work either :(
<anon> musikgoat|main: yes. 4 lines
<anon> musikgoat|main: yes. 4 lines
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, are you kidding me? :D
<musikgoat|main> anon: does one say iwl3945?
<[EmPEroR]> alguien que me ayude con algun editor de video (ubuntu 8.10
<anon> musikgoat|main: yes. 4 lines -  rfkill, mac80211, led_class and cfg80211
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it doesnt say anything?
<anon> musikgoat|main: all of them say that
<jamesmcm> hey
<musikgoat|main> anon: ok
<jamesmcm> guys i need help
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: no im not, when i try to open it it says "There is no application installed for this file type"2
<jamesmcm> my ATI multidisplay wont work after i installed fglrx
<musikgoat|main> anon: try setting a static ip address
<glymph> !spanish | [EmPEroR]
<ubottu> [EmPEroR]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<musikgoat|main> anon: do you know how?
<jamesmcm> before it was working fine cloning the dispolay (even laoding the bios it was just outputting the monitor over HDMI)
<jumar> LinuxUser_ try right clicking and add application code
<rottenkid> good evening , can some one please tell how can i extract multiple rar files (with the same password) without prompting everytime for the password
<oskar-> robacarp, normally it should get it automatically with the ip from the provider or dhcp server
<jamesmcm> the moment I installed fglrx though it stopped working
<[EmPEroR]> tranks
<_VIM_> thanks*
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: and above that it says "Could not display "/home/nicolai/.conkyrc""
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, oh but thats ok, it isnt supposed to open
<robacarp> oskar-: the server is setup on a static ip, configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<LinuxUser_> jumar:  cant find it
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, ah, right click and select open with text editor
<tomlikestorock> is it best to serve multiple domains in apache from /var/www or ~/public_html?
<tomlikestorock> what is the best practice?
<glymph> rottenkid: I imagine you could try redirecting the password into the unrar program with: unrar [options] rarfile.rar < passwdfile (check the manpage, as this is just a guess)
<jumar> <Supersaiyan_IV> right on!
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:  yes now its opened
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:  and now whenb i try to dele it it says "Error stating file '/home/nicolai/.conkyrc': No such file or directory"
<rottenkid> glymph, can you tell me more because I'm a noob :p
<oskar-> robacarp, then you should set the default route there with a line (see man interfaces): gateway a.b.c.d
<musikgoat|main> anon: this is what i'm seeing, it could be what you are experiencing:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291685
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, press F5 and see if it's still there
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it will refresh the current folder
<glymph> rottenkid: from the terminal, type "man unrar" (assuming it's installed) and read what it says about passwords, you might find something there.
<robacarp> oskar-: isn't this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/127902/
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:  Now its finally gone, you are insane !
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: :D
<kbala1> oskar?
<tomlikestorock> I guess what I meant was: If I have a dedicated server, is it best practice to serve multiple virtual hosts from /var/www or ~/public_html?
<macunix> I'm trying to make Compiz work, but I deleted compiz.real. What do I do to reinstall it?
<rottenkid> glymph, thanks i'm reading now
<jamesmcm> guys i need help
<jumar> use synaptic and reinstall compiz from the repos
<jamesmcm> my ATI multidisplay wont work after i installed fglrx
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, the file was gone, but the program didnt refresh the contents of the folder to actually let you know it was gone PO
<jamesmcm> before it was working fine cloning the dispolay (even laoding the bios it was just outputting the monitor over HDMI)
<Supersaiyan_IV> :P
<macunix> which package do I install w/ Synaptic?
<kbala1> i would like to install Ubuntu from CDROM
<jamesmcm> the moment I installed fglrx though it stopped working
<jumar> ctrl+f -> search for: compiz
<josher4> Does anyone know anything about TorK? I am trying to get it up and running but it keeps on saying that Tor stopped talking with it
<jumar> in synaptic
<oskar-> robacarp, looks good
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: okay :)
<robacarp> oskar-: thanks for looking....the file has been that way all along, and the server used to know to use eth0 for inet access
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:in that link you posted there are two coeds.
<anon> musikgoat|main: :S
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: which of them i need ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, they are the same
<musikgoat|main> anon: ?/
<macunix> thanks
<jumar> macunix: check compiz-gnome, it will install all alright, and also right click on it to see extras in the menu
<lucas_catro> hey ,,
<abe3k> #j /compiz-fusion
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, I suppose you know majority of the things needed to know to play around with conky :P once you feel like you can move on I recommend playing around with compiz
<musikgoat|main> abe3k: switch the symbols
<anon> musikgoat|main: it seems there is solution
<TaG^> why d i get a error msg when I type this? sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lucas_catro> i tried to block a access from server on iptables for mac address
<TaG^> error msg E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<musikgoat|main> anon: setting a static ip, apparently
<Supersaiyan_IV> TaG^, do you have synaptic running?
<lucas_catro> and the person on computer keep using ethernet
<musikgoat|main> anon: did that work?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: alright thanks for your help, :) !!
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, np ;)
<anon> musikgoat|main: no.
<TaG^> Supersaiyan_IV what is synaptic? sorry i am new to this..
<lucas_catro> it is a package manager
<tdn> How do I play .rmvb files?
<macunix> compiz-gnome is installed. I'm going to restart and test it
<josher4> Does anyone know anything about TorK? I am trying to get it up and running but it keeps on saying that Tor stopped talking with it, ideas???
<TaG^> so who do i fix my error msg?
<Supersaiyan_IV> TaG^, goto System → Administration → Software sources → Under "Ubuntu Software" select all except Source Code
<oskar-> robacarp, it should work then. have you tried to sniff, what leaves eth0, when you ping? sudo tcpdump -i eth0 icmp
<Supersaiyan_IV> TaG^, after that try again
<jumar> macunix, dont forget to check the settings and also if it dont work run compiz --replace (if something goes wrong then metacity --replace)
<macunix> compiz is installed, but now the windows have no title bars
<jumar> run metaciry --replace
<jumar> macunix
<jumar> run metacity --replace
<jumar> sorry about the r letter
<sammy> what package is responsible for playing alert and event sounds? like the logout sound?
<macunix> it works. Is compiz running now?
<anon> musikgoat|main: thanks anyway
<robacarp> oskar-: no, I hadn't though of that, but ping doesn't get that far.  It just replies unknown host....does that mean name resolution isn't working?
<TaG^> Supersaiyan_IV it's default to that already .. teh sorce code is not checked..
<jamesmcm> help i cant mount my NTFS drives
<jumar> for window decoration (titlebars) you need to install gtk-windowdecorator or emerald, they are in the repo
<musikgoat|main> anon: good luck,  another person in that thread mentioned mac filtering,  u sure the router isn't mac filtering?
<jamesmcm> doing  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sdb /media/Completed \Downloads -o force
<robacarp> oskar-: ! thats it...I can ping to 74.125.45.100 (which is google)
<jamesmcm> doesnt work
<jumar> no you switched back to gnome simple
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: one last question is .. you posted me this link http://pastebin.com/m1125becf .. in that link there are one code, and other that code there is another, which one i need to put in my .conkyrc ? :)
<macunix> how do I turn on compiz so that the windows have titlebars?
<oskar-> robacarp, write "nameserver a.b.c.d" into your /etc/resolv.conf
<jumar> install emerald, and ccsm, in ccsm you can specify the window decoration type, and its better then the ordinary ubuntu options
<jumar> for compiz
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it doesn't matter which, both are the same
<musikgoat|main> jamesmcm: put the \ before the space
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Hm alright
<glymph> jamesmcm: why "ntfs-3g" as opposed to just "ntfs", and why "-o force"?
<macunix> Should I use apt or synaptic to install emerald?
<musikgoat|main> jamesmcm: you are escaping the space
<Dracie> hi on my brothers thinkpad x61s running ubu
<Dracie> oops
<jumar> yes, do so macunix
<crunchbang> #crunchbang
<jamesmcm> lol fail
<crunchbang> whoops sorry
<macunix> kk
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, the only difference between them is that one is editable, and the other one looks nicer
<parceval> hi i am looking for a way to intercepts stdout from another running process.
<Dracie> the VTs are gray on a florecent green
<Dracie> how do i fix that
<TaG^> Supersaiyan_IV ok it wrks ..now .. thanks for your help..
<robacarp> oskar-:  whew...thanks.  No Idea how that got corrupted, but adding the gateway as a nameserver fixed that.
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Hm alright.. which one is the one their looks nicer :) ?
<robacarp> oskar-: man that was killin me...
<jamesmcm> yays it worked
<josher4> Does anyone know anything about TorK? I am trying to get it up and running but it keeps on saying that Tor stopped talking with it, ideas???
<jamesmcm> now i need to get ATI multimonitor working
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, nono :P it looks nicer to read (the code), not when you have conky running
<dinsdale07> I want KDE 4.2. Do I install 1) 9.04 alpha or 2) 8.10 and update KDE?
<TaG^> Supersaiyan_IV what does sudo apt-get install build-essential do or what is it for?
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it's exactly the same config
<jumar> dont have to restart your machine, when emerald is installed, open ccsm, give decoration type emerald and then run compiz --replace
<glymph> josher4: it would appear not, if no-one has replied, have you tried googling the error?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:oohhhhh .... i fell dumb :D
<macunix> Do I need to reboot after installing ccsm and emerald?
<jumar> no
<macunix> thanks
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:oohhhhh .... i fell dud :D
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV:oohhhhh .... i fell dum :D
<Supersaiyan_IV> :P
<josher4> glymph: Problem is, there is no error code or really a error message
<Supersaiyan_IV> TaG^, it's all the essentals needed to build packages from source
<sammy> what package is responsible for actually playing an alert or event sound?
<Supersaiyan_IV> essentials*
<glymph> josher4: then in what way does iit "say" that Tor stopped talking etc.?
<dayo__> dinsdale07: 9.04 is yet to be released
<macunix> Where do I set the decoration type/
<TaG^> Supersaiyan_IV ok.. thanks
<evilbug> what is a straight serif font similar to Verdana?
<dinsdale07> dayo__,  there is a alpha 5 Release available.
<jumar> open ccsm, effects tab then Window Decoration and for command give emerald or emerald --replace, the one that works
<dayo__> dinsdale07: then i guess u're not looking for stability?
<glymph> macunix: system -> preferences -> appearance
<happosade> Does Wacom Cintiq works on ubuntu?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys... if i use open office 2.4, and my friend want to open the document in microsoft word 2007, which format doc is compatible?
<oskar-> parceval, have you tried reading from the files linked in /proc/<pid>/fd/?
<oskar-> or writing to
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: When i go into my home folder then i can see two .conkyrc .. the one has the name .conkyrc the .conkyrc~ .. is that roght ?
<kbala1> oskar, nope
<dayo__> unitedpotsmokers: u can save it in MS format
<macunix> There's no "Window Decoration" option in the effects tab of ccsm
<musikgoat|main> unitedpotsmokers: when you save it as a doc format, MS word will be able to open that
<kbala1> oskar...i want to format my C Drive and reinstall the Ubuntu freshly...
<jumar> i got it in my ccsm
<kbala1> pls giude me
<brandon__> hey
<DrMax> yo
<oskar-> kbala1, then just reinstall ubuntu and select to use the whole disk
<anahata> before i leave, how do i search the text here?
<dayo__> !welcome | DrMax
<ubottu> DrMax: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<dinsdale07> dayo__, It would be on my main laptop and the release is 23rd of April I think. Do you think 8.10 + KDE update is the better option?
<josher4> glymph: It just says: "Tor stopped talking to us! Try restarting TorK."
<jumar> try to do as glymph says it easier, if it dont work, open ccsm and write in the filter field decoration, you should find it
<anahata> i know that's in a howto somewhere
<jumar> then
<glymph> anahata: you mean thee scrollback in iRC?
<josher4> glymph: Which I did do already
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, that is correct .conkyrc~ is a temp file
<anon> musikgoat|main: i don't have a /etc/resolv.conf . shouldn't i have one ?
<dayo__> dinsdale07: well, i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 a few days ago, but i'm a gnome-user, so i can't say much about kde
<glymph> In tha case, I can only suggest reading the tor documentation, sorry but I've not used it.
<musikgoat|main> anon: well, last i checked network-manager handles that now, so you would get one once you got dhcp from the router
<DrMax> I have a (tricky) usb question: is there a way (besides modifying the corresponding kernel module) to make a device appear as a different device by reporting a different USB ID ?
<musikgoat|main> anon: as far as i know
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: Okay ... but then your code doesnt work .. it should all be like you said, but when i click on the conky launcher nothing happends :O
<macunix> found it
<brandon__> how is everyone, does anyone here know anything about setting up a dm2 mixman on ubuntu, i dont really know how to do all of this stuff yet buti learn fast and thats kinda the main reason i got udbuntu is to use it as a mixxing station but i cant figure out how install or find any drivers that i can use.
<macunix> what now?
<dinsdale07> dayo__, was you update experience good?
<jumar> okay
<jumar> ?
<macunix> what do I do now?
<musikgoat|main> anon: can you test connecting to a non wpa router at all?
<macunix> oh. never mind
<macunix> oops
<jumar> now you can run, do that in a terminal, compiz --replace , see it works
<brandon__> is anyone an ubuntu expert here?
<anon> musikgoat|main: no...
<macunix> done. thanks
<kbala1> OSKAR,     the problem is.. its not booting from CD, it goes to Hard disk and starts windows
<jumar> if it goes wrong, just close the terminal
<jumar> it works?
<macunix> can I make that run on startup?
<brandon__> whats this chat for agian i thought it was ubuntu help
<macunix> es
<macunix> oops. Yes
<tritium> brandon__: it is
<jumar> yeah, you gotta put compiz --replace command in autostart
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, i see, i might have slightly different code
<dayo__> dinsdale07: well, there was/is an issue with Totem and Kaffeine. I was cut off from the internet for a week, so a lot of aptitude i had to Ctrl+C when it tried to get stuff outside of my apt-cache. and now my video players are acting funny sometimes.
<jumar> when you login it goes up like a rockezt
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, try different configs
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV Hmm ..
<macunix> you mean system -> preferences -> session?
<oskar-> kbala1, my nickname is "oskar-". it is a problem of you hardware, with which i can not help you. maybe you want to ask in #hardware, if that channel exists?
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: year i will do that :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, my conky config is made so it runs under compiz
<brandon__> tritium do u think you can help me install mixxx 1.6 + herc cuz i tryed those command lines from the wiki but i guess im stupid...
<anon> musikgoat|main: lol, it was the passphrase. sorry for the trouble. seriously, i suck.
<Supersaiyan_IV> LinuxUser_, it has some weird transparency settings
<LinuxUser_> Supersaiyan_IV: okay :)
<jumar> sorry, macunix i migrated from gnome to xfce, and i forgot how that works on gnome-ubuntu
<kbala1> ok thanks oskar!
<musikgoat|main> anon: hah, well, glad your connected
<macunix> oh. I'm just gonna try it
<macunix> ok?
<jumar> but maybe yes, ask some other users, they gonna help, i gotta log out now
<jumar> it will work i think so
<macunix> ok.
<tritium> brandon__: which wiki page?
<anon> musikgoat|main: is there something in ubuntu like windows ICS ?
<dinsdale07> dayo__, hm - I might risk going with the alpha, The 1st beta will be available soon and apparently you can update along the way until the release.
<musikgoat|main> anon: haven't gotten into bridging myself, but its not as 1,2,3 as it is in windows, afaik
<dinsdale07> dayo__, but thanks for your feedback :-)
<macunix> If I want Compiz to run on startup, should I put "compiz --replace" in System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs?
<musikgoat|main> anon: you can ask around here, and google for it
<mharris_> hey on my laptop the thermal zones are TZ00 TZ01 and TZ02 -- how do i find out what hardware those actually measure?
<louiscvh> hi why the program login window dont response ??
<glymph> macunix: If I remember the installation process I followed for manually installing compiz correctly, there should be a tutorial on adding a compiz login option which does tthe "compiz --replace" when you login with the relevant session selected.
<anon> can someone help me with masquering? i want to share my internet connection through ethernet.
<deany> how can i have "show contents while resizing windows" when using compiz?@
<guntbert> mharris_: ask the manufacturer, look on his web site or ask in #hardware
<dayo__> dinsdale07: u're welcome :-)
<erUSUL> macunix: you should enable compiz in System>Preferences>appearance||Effects Tab
<musikgoat|main> anon: *masquerading   i think you mean
<hubertb_> anon, apt-get install ipmasq and you're done :-)
<macunix> theres no option for compiz there
<guntbert> anon: ##networking will be a better place for your problem
<glymph> macunix: did you install compiz manually?
<daejones2> can anyone help me get multiple backgrounds for my desktops?
<macunix> I think so. I accidentally removed compiz.real, and reinstalled it.
<anon> hubertb_: there is no such package
<anahata> bye room, thanks
<unitedpotsmokers> musikgoat|main, which format? there are 3 ms format. ms word 6.0, ms word 95, ms word 97,2000,xp ?
<hubertb_> anon, make sure you're also using multiverse and universe in your sources.list
<tritium> anon: yes there is
<musikgoat|main> unitedpotsmokers: 97,2000,xp
<tritium> !info ipmasq
<ubottu> ipmasq (source: ipmasq): securely initializes IP Masquerade forwarding/firewalling. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.8-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 66 kB, installed size 580 kB
<glymph> macunix: I'm not sure, but see my suggestion above about searching for a tutorial on changing the login session
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks musikgoat|main
<macunix> ok
<dayo__> anon: i your terminal type: sudo aptitude show ipmasq
<more> which package do i need to play dvds in intrepid totem says some gstreamer plugin is missing?
<tritium> dayo__: apt-cache show ipmasq would work, and doesn't require sudo
<anon> dayo__: done, i ran it. what now?
<dayo__> tritium: i see. makes sense
<dayo__> anon: well, u can now install it, if u like what u read:  sudo aptitude install ipmasq
<hubertb_> more, one of these (sorry I've forgotten which one exactly): gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<LogicFan> more,  you need libdvdcss2
<anon> dayo: i installed it, ran it. but it inst working
<hubertb_> anon, run "/etc/init.d/ipmasq restart"
<hubertb_> anon, with sudo
<dayo> anon: hubertb_: it probably requires some configuring?
<hubertb_> usually not
<debclair> hi everyone
<dayo> !welcome | debclair
<ubottu> debclair: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<hubertb_> ipmasq works out of the box (if the nics are configured proably)
<LogicFan> more, add the medibuntu repos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories and then install using sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<dayo> hubertb_: cool
<hubertb_> :-)
<hubertb_> dayo, there is also something similar to it, u might wanna have a look at "dnsmasq"
<dayo> hubertb_: aaah, that's more familiar.
<debclair> dayo, hi
<anon> dayo: do i need static ip addresses?
<debclair> could you please tell me how to change my usplash?
<more> LogicFan: thanks, ill try
<hubertb_> anon, nope, just make sure you're nics are brought up before ipmasq runs
<ZykoticK9> debclair, are you using Intrepid 8.10?
<anon> hubertb_: nics?
<hubertb_> network interface cards
<debclair> 8.04 modified for HP Mini Note
<daejones2> hello everyone
<rapt0rjezuz> hey
<debclair> daejones2,hi
<rapt0rjezuz> anybody here on nUbuntu
<rapt0rjezuz> beta
<louiscvh> hey help why when use sudo said me this error : sudo: must be setuid root
<ZykoticK9> debclair, then the majority of usplash themes will work :)  there is a program called StartUp-Manager (not sure the repo name) that is a GUI front end to change usplash - a suggestion
<git_> is there Paltalk for Ubuntu?
<anon> hubertb_: it's 2 pcs. 1 connected via wireless to the router (internet), and connected to the other pc through ethernet. none of the two needs a static ip?
<incorrect> org
<glymph> !gksudo | louiscvh
<ubottu> louiscvh: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hubertb_> anon, in that case, both pcs need static ips on their ethernet-nics
<anon> yhanks
<jjohn> hi there!!!
<daejones2> can anyone help with me gettin multiple backgrounds on the desktops?
<jjohn> how can I install Canon printer UFR II driver on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> daejones2, are you in gnome?
<dayo> daejones2: what do u mean by multiple?
<daejones2> yes
<anon> hubertb_: do i need to configure the gateway in one of them?
<dajxd> I'm running ubuntu on a santa rose macbook pro and no videos will play- it's a fresh install.  I know I have to add something to xorg.conf and I know it has something to do with compiz- can anyone help out?
<daejones2> I have the two desktops, or workspaces, and i want a differnt background on each
<louiscvh> but i always use sudo
<mrglinux1> in have uploaded in torrent what's that ? If I don't download anything from torrent
<dayo> daejones2: not sure that it's possible. cool idea, though
<hubertb_> anon, the box with the wireless connection to your route needs it's gateway pointing to your router
<ZykoticK9> daejones2, non trivial - it can be done using the background feature in Compiz - but the BIG downside is you can't use your desktop anymore (no icons etc)
<hubertb_> anon, the box without the wireless connection must have your other pc as it's default gateway
<anon> thanks
<daejones2> ah ok, i'll look at compiz to see if i can figure it out
<git_> anyone here use Paltalk for Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> dayo, it is possible, got 4 different backgrounds on my system right now - Compiz Cube is awsome with multi desktop backgrounds
<debclair> ZykoticK9, I already tried it
<hubertb_> anon, then you need ipmasq on only the box having both the wireless and the ethernet connection
<dayo> ZykoticK9: aaah, compiz.
<deany> ZykoticK9,  yup.. middle click mouse and drag :)
<louiscvh> hey help why when use sudo said me this error : sudo: must be setuid root
<dayo> louiscvh: gksudo
<mrglinux1> where can I ask this question I have this in rtorrent:    298.6 / 4549.2 MB Rate: 326.3 / 129.0 KB Uploaded:   694.6 MB [ 6%]  0d  9:22 [   R: 2.33]
<deany> wish i could find a screencaster that works smoothly..not choppy
<louiscvh> dayo but dont respond su - username
<glymph> daejones2: if you have two [side-by-side] displays, it might be easier to create an image that matches the resolution and add it to the backgrounds list in system -> preferences -> appearance
<louiscvh> ..dayo but dont respond su - username
<mrglinux1> I download a dvd that I got 298MB of 4549.2
<louiscvh> dayo but dont respond su - username
<mrglinux1> what is Uploaded that is 694.6 MB
<mrglinux1> does send any data from my computer to torrent ?
<dajxd> One more shot- I'm running ubuntu on a santa rose macbook pro and no videos will play- it's a fresh install.  I know I have to add something to xorg.conf and I know it has something to do with compiz- can anyone help out?
<dayo> louiscvh: are u trying to start a gui app with admin rights? then gksudo <appname>
<daejones2> can you pm me?
<hubertb_> mrglinux1, of course, this is how that stuff (torrent) works :-)
<dayo> louiscvh: if it's a terminal-based app then:  sudo <appname>
<anon> dayo: it's not working.
<glymph> dajxd: is X-windows running, or do you only have the text console?
<dayo> !gksudo | louiscvh
<ubottu> louiscvh: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mrglinux1> hubertb_: so what is that??  it's too large 650MB
<daejones2> Zykotick9 can you pm me?
<dayo> anon: what is not working?
<fyc> Any one is here?
<dajxd> glymph: I assume x-windows is running?  I don't really know what that is.
<hubertb_> mrglinux1, nope, you've just uploaded multipe chunks multiple times to different hosts
<anon> dayo: it's an xbox with 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1. the pc connect to the internet is 192.168.0.1, gw 192.168.1.1.
<ZykoticK9> daejones2, what for?  have a question, post it here so everyone can participate.  plus i'm going to be leaving in a moment
<glymph> dajxd: do you have a colourful login screen, or just a black background with white text?
<anon> *connected
<dajxd> Colorful.
<rampage73> anyone know how to fix this when i plug in my digital camera and try to mount the camera so i can get the pics this is the error i get in dmesg
<rampage73> usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd mtpfs rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -71
<louiscvh> dayo i cant use su -
<glymph> dajxd: ...or a desktop with graphical menus and so on
<rconan> hey... I'm trying to connect to VNC on a remote ubuntu machine using Remote Desktop Viewer but it just says "Connection to host "<ip address>:5900" was closed." anyone know what is going on here?
<louiscvh> with the stupid gksudo i always use sudo..
<dayo> anon: type:  route    and pastebin the output
<dajxd> glymph: desktop and login and all that jazz.
<glymph> dajxd: right, so graphics work, in what way do videos fail to play, and what are you using to play them?
<rampage73> oh yea running intrepid ibex
<dayo> louiscvh: what exactly are u trying to do?
<louiscvh> to use the command su
<dayo> louiscvh: what for?
<louiscvh> fidelitysystem@fidelitysystem:~$ su -
<louiscvh> bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<dajxd> Glymph: all videos won't play in all players.  I fixed this in my last install by adding a line to xorg.conf, but I don't recall what- I was told it was a compiz conflict.
<daejones2> for the multiple desktops, exactly what am i trying to do with compiz?
<oaxacamatt> hey all
<oaxacamatt> throw compiz away
<glymph> dajxd: I assume you mean .avi, .mpg etc. videos and you have tried both mplayer and VLC
<ZykoticK9> daejones2, you do mean a different wallpaper on each desktop right?
<yfk> when I mount this HFS+ partition I can read from it but not write to it... how can I fix this?
<mrglinux1>  mrglinux1:why happen this event ? is it advantageous for get 250MB give 650mb means for get 250mb file I have to spend 1 GB my bandwidth
<daejones2> yeah
<dajxd> glymph: right, sorry.
<squarebracket> what's the best way to a find/replace through multiple files?
<glymph> ZykoticK9: I think daejones2 means for two monitors, not two desktops (i.e. sides of the cube)
<daejones2> no just for two workspaces
<_Whipper__> Quare:theres no "best" way..
<daejones2> not two monitors
<glymph> oh right, sorry daejones2 - in that case there's an option in the "desktop cube" tool in ccsm
<louiscvh> omg that stupid gksudo dont response
<louiscvh> can somebody help
<daejones2> im sorry which option?
<acu_rodna> guys I am trying to install Ekiga 3.01 and snapshot 3.1.2 ( I think) it needs libpt2.4.2 and libopal3.4.2 are this available somewhere ?
<dotblank> Hey anyone know of a good way to edit config files via a bash script?
<louiscvh> i WANT TO USE SUDO NOT GKSUDO
<glymph> louiscvh: what are you typing exactly?
<hubertb_> mrglinux1, yep, in you're case you're donating bandwith - again this is how torrent or file sharing in particular works
<louiscvh> i want to enter nano using privileges
<ZykoticK9> daejones2, Step 1 ccsm / under Utility you should see Wallpaper / add a different image file for each of you desktops
<louiscvh> but nothing. i always use sudo..
<mrglinux1> hubertb_:okey
<mrglinux1> I got now
<dayo> louiscvh: sudo nano
<glymph> louiscvh: you want to edit a file with privs, ok. why do you not want to use gksudo?
<louiscvh> cos dont response...
<glymph> ah yes, thanks dajxd
<glymph> oops
<hubertb_> mrglinux1, maybe the seeders are to busy or there is currently no seeder at all (but a lot of leechers)
<glymph> thanks dayo
<kitche> glymph: because nano is not a graphical program
<_Whipper__> louis:why:
<louiscvh> i dont..
<glymph> indeed kitche
<dotblank> gksu gedit "file"
<dayo> louiscvh: do u actually have sudo rights?
<louiscvh> dayo fidelitysystem@fidelitysystem:~$ sudo nano
<louiscvh> sudo: must be setuid root
<louiscvh> yes yes dayo
<louiscvh> and gksudo dont response..
<ZykoticK9> daejones2, Step 2 (killing desktop) gconf-editor / apps / nautilus / preferences / UNCHECK "show_desktop" - now the wallpaper you pick in compiz should show up - this may also affect some transparent apps
<_Whipper__> louis: u can upload root-something in ubuntu..
<daejones2> thank you much sir
<daejones2> it works now
<jatt> hi when I configure my host
<jatt> sudo hostname m.no-ip.org
<jatt> I cannot start any X application, for instance xclock shows:
<jatt> Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<FloodBot2> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louiscvh> i want to use sudo :(((
<jatt> what can be the problem?
<LjL> louiscvh: then you want to fix a serious messup with the sudo permission
<louiscvh> LjL what?
<louiscvh> i dont moved anything..
<_Whipper__> louis:or something else..
<LjL> louiscvh: reboot into recovery mode, and then type "chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo"
<ZykoticK9> louiscvh, are you sure your use is in the admin group?
<louiscvh> yes yes
<dayo> louiscvh: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/sudo-must-be-setuid-root-solved-in.html
<hubertb_> jatt, what happens if you're connecting to the internet and afterwards start X?
<louiscvh> i need to be root yes?
<LjL> louiscvh: yes, you need to boot in recovery mode
<_Whipper__> reboot is allways a good idea
<glymph> LjL: could louiscvh just use "su" to do that?
<jatt> well I am working on X now I switch the hostname so leafnode (a local newsserver I use) can run, and m.no-ip.org resolves fine because I am registered with no-ip.org
<jatt> So I am connected to the internet right now
<jatt> of course :)
<LjL> glymph: not unless he's enabled "su" for some reason. "su" is not normally available to become root in Ubuntu.
<livingdaylight> hello ubuntu people
<glymph> ah yes, the root password is scrambled, LjL
<_Whipper__> jatt: no kiddin'
<LjL> glymph: it's not scrambled, it's just disabled
<dayo> glymph: i use  sudo bash  to get a root shell
<LjL> dayo: why not "sudo -i"?
<tekteen> glymph: sudo su or sudo -i works
<ewook> sudo -s ?
<livingdaylight> i'm doing a fresh install, but don't want to use the default partitioning of swap and /   can someone help me set this up manually so i have swap; / ; and /home and maybe /usr and /var too?
<tony426> anyone here play et quake wars?
<glymph> oh ok, I set my root passwords on ubuntu machines just in case I need to use su instead of sudo/gksudo
<hubertb_> jatt, what's the hostname you're currently using?
<dayo> LjL: because i learned about sudo bash first, and then just aliased it to   sb
<LjL> ewook: sudo -s also, depends on the end result you want. generally, sudo -i is advised
<hubertb_> jatt, in order to get x running
<SandGorgon> What backup solutions do you guys recommend - other than a cron job with tar ?
<shifty5> hey, which codec pack are you guys using libavcodec51 or libavcodec-unstripped-51?
<ZykoticK9> tony426, the demo i've played
<ewook> LjL: or just set a root-password :)
<tekteen> SandGorgon: rsync with cron?
<_Whipper__> living: 4-5 parts is quite enoguh
<shifty5> the second is debian-specific it says..
<jatt> when I use dell-desktop (which has an entry in /etc/hosts for 127.0.0.1) X applications can be started
<LjL> ewook: yes, but that's not recommended.
<tony426> i have it installed but don't know how to start it. i don't see menus
<jatt> at this moment I am using m.no-ip.org
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
<LjL> dayo: using "sudo -i" is recommended over using "sudo bash" (or for that matter "sudo -s"), because it'll set up the root environment properly.
<livingdaylight> i'm doing a fresh install, but don't want to use the default partitioning of swap and /   can someone help me set this up manually so i have swap; / ; and /home and maybe /usr and /var too?
<tekteen> !du
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du
<hubertb_> jatt, and m.no-ip.org can be resolved when running in console-only?
<dayo> LjL: i see
<tekteen> what is german? lol
<marine1> when installing cd/dvd system says can't find auotrun program
<dayo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jatt> with m.no-ip.org my leafnode server works, but I cannot start X application, when I switch to dell-desktop X-applications start but leafnode not
<livingdaylight> !de | tekteen
<ubottu> tekteen: please see above
<tekteen> dayo: thanks
<dajxd> glymph: Any ideas?
<jatt> hubertb_: m.no-ip.org can always be resolved
<_Whipper__> living: i just answered u
<jatt> I am running X all the time
<hubertb_> jatt, strange issue %-)
<josher4> I need to edit a config file for a program (it is located in etc/privoxy/)
 * tekteen forgot the abriviation of german :-)
<marine1>  when installing cd/dvd system says can't find auotrun program
<josher4> woops
<jatt> yes :) I just wanted to avoid typing hostname m.mandala.no-ip.org and hostname dell-desktop back and forth
<hubertb_> jatt, have you tried putting m.no-ip.org in /etc/hosts on that box (resolving to maybe 127.0.0.1)?
<git_> try *!*@*.com
<jatt> hubertb_: I haven't I will try that
<glymph> sorry dajxd, I stepped away for a few minutes, any ideas about what?
<hubertb_> jatt, it's just a guess, I'm not quite sure what's causing the problem
<dayo> tekteen: u're welcome
<git_> that's solve a bunch of troll problem
<glymph> jatt: you could setup aliases for them
<LjL> git_: do you think i could start with *!*@c-76-29-167-177.hsd1.ca.comcast.net?
<dajxd> glymph: No worries.  About what it is I need to add in xorg.conf to fix my video playback issue.  I feel like it's a well known thing from my last fix, but I can't find it online.
<git_> go after .net later
<git_> start with .com first
<josher4> I need to edit a config file for a program (it is located in etc/privoxy/), the problem is that only the root can edit it. I am on the only account on the computer which is the admin, how would I edit this file?
<glymph> dajxd: does it give you an error message to search on, or just fail silently?
<rottenkid> does anyone know why when i use unrar x -p *.rar  it takes only 1st archive?
<marine1>  when installing cd/dvd system says can't find auotrun program
<brandon__> can someone help me?
<dajxd> glymph: silently.
<glymph> rottenkid: I suspect the -p option needs the password
<tekteen> josher4: do you want the cli way or the gui?
<dayo> !help | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rconan> is there a command to see if any process has a port open?
<rconan> similar to lsof
<rottenkid> glymph,  i use the password after p
<glymph> dajxd: even with the debug option for mplayer from the commandline?
<brandon__> i just have a question that is prolly easy for u guys
<LjL> rconan: sudo netstat -l -p
<LjL> rconan: sudo netstat -l -p -n if you want numbers.
<dayo> !ask | brandon__
<marine1> trying to install wireless connection need to d/l software ut system can't find auotrun prgm.
<ubottu> brandon__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ericvw> rconan: netstat -tnap
<glymph> rottenkid: so you're typing unrar x -p <password> *.rar ?
<josher4> tekteen: preferable the gui way
<deany> any way to make apps remember their place , using compiz?
<dajxd> glymph: I don't know anything about that, I'm sorry.
<rottenkid> glymph, yes
<hubertb_> glymph, rottenkid no space between -p<password>
<josher4> tekteen: Prefreably*
<glymph> ah yes, thanks hubertb_
<hubertb_> glymph, you're welcome :-)
<josher4> tekteen: Lol, cant type today. preferably**
<tekteen> josher4: the semi-gui way (the closest thing I know) is to type alt+f2 then type the cmd gksu gedit
<marine1>  trying to install wireless connection need to d/l software but system can't find auotrun prgm.
<rottenkid> hubertb_& glymph i use without space :p
<_Whipper__> deany: isnt it default?
<tekteen> josher4: from there you can open it by going to file -> open
<brandon__> does anyone know how to install the alsa midi driver when you download it from the dm2 mixman section of this url..http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/hardware_compatibility???
<deany> er nope
<LjL> rconan: wait, you said port *open*, not specifically *listening* on a port... you'd probably want to drop the "-l" in that case
<tekteen> josher4: that is my hybrid cli gui way :-P
<_Whipper__> deany: soory then :)
<josher4> tekteen: Heh, that works
<_Whipper__> deany: in my inst. it was..
<r33tfux0r> Greetings.  My monitor is no longer showing up properly (unknown) and my resolution choices are incorrect.  I am running 8.10.  I checked xorg.conf and tried to reconfigure the server to no avail.
<tekteen> josher4: or, if you type gksu nautilus it gives you a admin file window. From there I believe you can open files as root
<oaxacamatt> Question:  How can I search the rooms (groups) on IRC to find a specific topic?  I am using Pidgen.
<LjL> oaxacamatt: /msg alis help
<brandon__> does anyone know how to install the alsa midi driver when you download it from the dm2 mixman section of this url..http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/hardware_compatibility???
<brandon__> its a . deb file i think and when i click it it gives me code but im supposed to intall it and i dont know the command line for terminal
<r33tfux0r> GDM goes out of sync and gnome is stuck at  a lower resolution.
<tekteen> brandon__: sudo dpkg -i something.deb
<Jan|> how come ubuntu doesn't have fonts like the ones on windows that are easy to read?
<_Whipper__> oaxam: google
<tekteen> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SiDi> Jan|, fonts like Sans are easy to read...
<glymph> brandon__: it looks like a tarred gzipped archive to me, which file are you downloading, the one ending in .deb or in .tgz?
<tekteen> Jan|: install "msttcorefonts"
<brandon__> tgz
<brandon__> srry
<brandon__> im newbiw =(
<Jan|> thanks
<tekteen> brandon__: that is completly different :-)
<marine1> <marine1> trying to install wireless connection need to d/l software ut system can't find auotrun prgm.
<deany> pidgin goes where its always been.... firefox always starts left hand side, other apps usually start either top right or top left ....i want em to remember
<brandon__> k
<marine1> trying to install wireless connection need to d/l software ut system can't find auotrun prgm.
<tekteen> brandon__: tar -xvzf something.tar.gz
<tekteen> brandon__: then cd to the newly created directory
<tekteen> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tekteen> !compile| brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: please see above
<anon> hi, i can't ping. "operation not permmited" help please.
<oaxacamatt> LJL sorry but I am not finding it.  can you be more specific?
<LjL> anon: try with "sudo". are you using a standard Ubuntu install?
<LjL> oaxacamatt: type, here, /msg alis help list
<anon> LjL: yes i am. i get the same thing with sudo.
<brandon__> k one sec i type in terminal tar - xvzf  what?
<dotblank> Hey anyone know of a good way to edit config files via a bash script?
<brandon__> how do i know what soemthing is
<tekteen> brandon__: where is the file?
<hubertb_> anon, on the box you installed ipmasq?
<anon> hubertb_: yes.
<brandon__> on my desktop
<mr_daniel> I need a interface between an e-mail server or e-mail client, and other applications. For example I want to write a simple program, which sends mails to a list of users. This users are asked to write back a answer with some information in a specific format like: name=<name>\n work_done=<done_this, and_this>,... This answer Mail then needs to be passed: read the data, make aggragations, etc. How can I achieve this?
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to the linux world and i have installed ubuntu 8.04 and i'm having problem with the vmware; the problem is that i cannot select any usb devices to be added to the guest OS; it simply say empty under the usb selection and i have added the usb module
<tekteen> brandon__: cd Desktop
<hubertb_> anon, try restarting ipmasq "sudo /etc/init.d/ipmasq restart"
<anon> hubertb_: it works. thank you.
<LjL> anon: do you have any firewalls?
<tekteen> brandon__: then tar -xvzf whatever.the.file.name.is.tar.gz
<hubertb_> anon, don't make changes to network settings when running ipmasq
<louiscvh> somebody know about cpanel ?
<r33tfux0r> Greetings.  My monitor is no longer showing up properly (unknown) and my resolution choices are incorrect.  I am running 8.10.  I checked xorg.conf and tried to reconfigure the server to no avail.
<hubertb_> anon, ipmasq gets confused and networking will stop to work completely
<marine1> ubottu, i'm trying to set up a wireless connection on a 2nd desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brandon__> no such file or directory?
<anon> hubertb_: i still wasn't able to put it to work :(
<hubertb_> anon, so keep in mind to restart it when having made changes
<_Whipper__> mr.D:  is that an ubuntu question really?
<tekteen> brandon__: cd Desktop?!
<brandon__> shouolld i only have that file on desktop remove everything else or make a folder and do cd folder name
<Pedro> hi everybody. I need some help. someone told me that ubuntu doesn't support RT linux ! is that true?
<jussi01> Pedro: at the moment rt is broken
<tekteen> brandon__: put the tar.gz into your home directory
<glymph> brandon__: "Desktop" is case-sensitive
<jussi01> Pedro: ubuntu 8.04 is the last supported release
<tekteen> brandon__: glymph is right
<hubertb_> anon, well is internet aviable on you're "middle-box" (the one having both ethernet and wireless)
<keres> how do you chown a directory so everyone can read/write?
<Pedro> jussi01 : what do u mean by "broken"?
<tekteen> jussi01: uh. I am sure I have 8.10
<hubertb_> keres, 777
<joaopinto> keres, you don't chown for that, you chmod
<anon> hubertb_: yes it is.
<LjL> keres: chmod, not chown. "man chmod", "chmod a+x"
<jussi01> Pedro: there is no smp support at the moment
<LjL> keres: i meant "chmod a+rw"
<joaopinto> keres, and you should be careful setting such a permissive privilege
<hubertb_> anon, then have you're behind-youre-middle-box-pc point to your middle-box-pc as default gateway
<keres> joaopinto: its for a usb stick
<brandon__> it gives me back back slash desktop dollar symbol
<hubertb_> anon, "sudo route delete default" and then "sudo route add default $IP gw"
<anon> hubertb_: it is doing that
<Pedro> jussi01: hum ok. he said also that I can try installing rt linux on the jaunty release.
<tekteen> brandon__: are you in the desktop?
<bone> hi i have a question. ive downloaded windows gamer edition but i can't esthablish a internet connection.
<jussi01> Pedro: jaunty rt is still broken also,
<tekteen> brandon__: type ls, do you see the file?
<eseven73> rt?
<hubertb_> anon, ping you're middle-box from you're behind-youre-middle-box
<jussi01> !rt | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<hubertb_> anon, is it working?
<LjL> bone: uh, is that related to ubuntu?
<brandon__> um so on that line with Backslash,Desktop,dollar symbol  i type in the tgz file name command
<axisys> !asterisk
<brandon__> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk
<axisys> hmm
<LjL> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2397 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<anon> hubertb_: i can't do that. it's a xbox
<tekteen> brandon__: yes. tar -xvzf *.tar.gz
<jussi01> Pedro: have a browse through the ubuntustudio mailing lists
<Pedro> so when installing Ubuntu Studio I can compile real time programs ?
<hubertb_> anon, damn ^^ - grab your dns-settings from your middle-box and put the same dns-ips onto your xbox (for name resolution)
<Pedro> jussi01: ok thank u
<jussi01> Pedro: if you need to use the realtime kernel, you sshould use 8.04
<jussi01> Pedro: the ml archive is at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-users/
<Pedro> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> Pedro: and the devel one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel
<brandon__> tar xvzf not found
<axisys> LjL: thnx.. would have been nice if they have the 1.6
<livingdaylight> i've set / at 10108 MB which is 10gb ; Swap 1998 MB which is nearly 2gb ? and the rest is dedicated to /home 487997 MB
<brandon__> wait i might have been missing some stuff
<livingdaylight> does that look ok?
<brandon__> no spaces right?
<tekteen> huh
<brandon__> or doesnt matter?
<Pedro> jussi01: thank u
<tekteen> brandon__: tar -xvzf *.tar.gz
<RoundSparrow> Hello.  I installed from package manager "Mondo Rescue" but I have no clue how to start it from menus or shell. Someone have some direction?
<shaky> ciao
<LjL> axisys: you're out of luck, it's currently not even in Jaunty
<bone> LjL no but i dont know where to ask.
<LjL> livingdaylight: it looks ok to me, although with such a big drive, you might have given a little more space to /
<bone> btw i asked in a forum now too
<LjL> bone: ##windows i guess
<bone> thx
<brandon__> hey tek can i send you a private chat
<promet> Hello, does anyone know anything about gnome-panel applet development?
<livingdaylight> LjL next time... i've committed it now
<promet> I have an applet that gnome won't load and I'm trying to correct the error
<Joushou> Hmm... does anyone know why alt/option on mbp3.1 is mapped as iso3_shift or soemthing, instead of shift?
<LjL> promet: not the right channel, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<livingdaylight> but with a /home partition now doing fresh installs and not touching /home will be easy
<promet> ...
<brandon__> i was thinking the liune should read / desktop $ then following
<_Whipper__> Round: read the instructions bfore u install or download anything
<livingdaylight> LJL find it annoying that the default install just gives swap and / (root)
<tekteen> brandon__: I do not understand
<brandon__> tar -xvzf dm2pre200080225.tar.gz
<tekteen> that should work
<tekteen> does it?
<OzFalcon> Arrrgh
<brandon__> it tells me no such file or directory it is on my desktop the whole line reads /desktop$tar -xvzf dm2pre200080225.tar.gz
<OzFalcon> Why is wireless so horrible
<tekteen> brandon__:
<OzFalcon> Just wireless in general. Nothing to do with Ubu
<hubertb_> OzFalcon, cause there is no wire on it ;-)
<LjL> brandon__: not "desktop" with a lowercase D, for sure?
<LjL> OzFalcon: then if it's nothing to do with Ubuntu, it doesn't belong to this channel ;)
<_Whipper__> Oz: for no reason
<tekteen> brandon__: try cd ~/Desktop
<brandon__> yes it fills that in for me everytime with capital
<OzFalcon> LjL, Im using Ubuntu ;-)
<tekteen> brandon__: then the tar cmd
<ray_ray> anyone able to help with a network manager problem?
<brandon__>  without the /desktop?
<OzFalcon> ray_ray, Mabie
<ray_ray> lol
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<lexy1997> I installed opensuse ona 50GB partition on sdb2 but get an error 25 disk read error when trying to boot into it. any idea?
<brandon__> cuz its filling in /desktop4 in for me everyline after i did the first step
<ray_ray> the new netwo manager uses settings in /etc/NetworkManager right?
<brandon__> $
<tekteen> brandon__: are you at the same computer as your linux machine?
<OzFalcon> lexy1997, Why not try Ubu instead of Osuse
<brandon__> yes i just dont know how to use it this is my first day
<lexy1997> my main is intrepid, this is just for fun
<OzFalcon> ray_ray, What do you want to do?
<ray_ray> have network manager actually work at home
<tekteen> brandon__: do you know what pastebin is?
<Evelynn> Anyone knows what package provides "more options" to KDE's System Settings, I currently only have Icons and Emotions in it
<ray_ray> this is one my laptop
<brandon__> no
<OzFalcon> And what dist?
<tekteen> !pastebin | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ray_ray> 8.10 ubuntu
<lexy1997> OzFalcon. any ideas?
<_Whipper__> Q: after complete cleanup and hoovering my HD, i tried/managed to inst. win, but theres Still pieces of Buntu.. :) Why's that?
<tekteen> brandon__: type ls in the terminal. Then cp and paste it to the pastebin
<OzFalcon> lexy1997, It installed right?
<LjL> lexy1997: this isn't the SuSE support channel, is it?
<_Whipper__> (i still have buntu on my Main-machine :)
<LjL> _Whipper__: what would "pieces of Ubuntu" mean?
<ray_ray> the scripts in /etc/networking/interfaces don't get run it seems
<tekteen> brandon__: can you do that?
<lexy1997> LjL, no it isn't but since Intrepid is my main install and it is that install of grub that gives me the error I thought someone here could help. not true?
<Jordan_U> _Whipper__: What do you mean by pieces of Ubuntu?
<OzFalcon> lexy1997, Mabie /boot is not in the right location....? Otherwise go to Osuse irc or use Ubu.
<brandon__> k i did what you said
<LjL> ray_ray: network-manager doesn't use /e/n/i
<tekteen> brandon__: what is the link
<tekteen> !pastebin|brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_Whipper__> ljl: hmm.. well.. fragments is more like the word.. and not buntu especially, Lin in general..
<LjL> lexy1997: i guess, but are you sure it's actually the Ubuntu GRUB that you're using? SuSE may easily have overwritten it with its own
<brandon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127934/
<schierbeck> Any Danes here?
<ray_ray> yeah i know that breaks network-manager when i connect to my home network
<LjL> _Whipper__: i still have no idea what you're on about. fragments of what?
<schierbeck> I'm having problems installing my digital signature...
<_VIM_> !ot | schierbeck
<ubottu> schierbeck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brandon__> i think i dont have the right version of mixxx could that be the problem i installed from add/remove
<LjL> !dk | schierbeck
<ubottu> schierbeck: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<brandon__> and it is the beta version of mixxx
<Jordan_U> LjL I think that in intrepid it actually might ( I know there were plans to make nm /e/n/interfaces aware but I don't know if they made it into intrepid )
<louiscvh> hey how can add more ips to my ip like 192.190.12.1 192.190.12.2
<LjL> Jordan_U: not sure
<schierbeck> ok, thanks
<tekteen> brandon__: that looks great. now type the cmd tar -xvzf dm2-pre20080225.tgz
<Pedro> jussi01: but I haven't many processors to talk about SMP !
<LjL> louiscvh: one usually has only one IP per network interface
<keres> i have 1 hardrive seperated into multiple partitions, i installed linux on 1, win32 on the other, and osx86 on the last, how do you boot between the partitions?
<rapt0rjezuz> hello
<_Whipper__> ljl: when i scope my HD, theres stuff that its Deffenatily win-stuff :) like .. broken .deb:s etc
<LjL> _Whipper__: "scope"? like scrape with a hexadecimal viewer?
<rapt0rjezuz> what are some good password crackers?
<tekteen> brandon__: then do "ls -l" (no quotes) and give me the output
<brandon__> bash: cmd: command not found
<louiscvh> LjL but i saw people that do that
<Unkown2084-394> when I try to install php4, i get this error: "Package php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Unkown2084-394> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Unkown2084-394> is only available from another source
<Unkown2084-394> E: Package php4 has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> Unkown2084-394: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> _Whipper__: (if so, that's not at all surprising, if you formatted with the "quick" option)
<tekteen> brandon__: starting at "tar"
<Jordan_U> rapt0rjezuz: What type of passwords?
<louiscvh> LjL i dont remember the name more sequence to my ip i dont know ..
<LjL> Unkown2084-394: i believe current Ubuntu versions only come with PHP 5
<LjL> louiscvh: i've no idea.
<Unkown2084-394> i get the same thing with sudo apt-get install php5
<_Whipper__> ljl: call it what u want, something like that :)
<brandon__> right here or pastebin?
<tekteen> bin
<LjL> Unkown2084-394: then pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fahmy> hey guys
<bosco_> i conncect to the internet via ath0 (wireless connection) i autmaticly connect in ubuntu but when i go over to e17 and try to connect via terminal i cannot why is that??
<LjL> _Whipper__: i can't call it what i want if i haven't the slightest clue what you're talking about
<Fahmy> i need some assitant
<bosco_> i run gnome by default
<bosco_> ???
<Fahmy> any expert in ubnto here ?
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Whipper__> ljl: not so quick, i know how to over-ride :)
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b1n42y> !ask
<_VIM_> brandon__: I think anything over 2 lines should probably be pastebinned
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brandon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127938/
<tekteen> Fahmy: plenty just ask the question
<tekteen> brandon__: now: cd dm2
<Fahmy> b1n42y
<Fahmy> good evening
<brandon__> k
<tekteen> brandon__: then ls -l and pastebin it
<tekteen> brandon__: the ls helps me get a picture of what is going on
<meoblast001> why am i getting the busybox black screeen of death?
<thrope> would people recommend XFS over ext3 for media storage (300MB-1GB files, 300GB paritition)? I heard the performance might be better but was worried about power loss problems (hard reset)
<_Whipper__> ljl: 1st: format HD 2nd: do a GOOD clean up 3rd: Win in 4th: do a check with a usb-stuff:) and there u r :)
<guntbert> !ot | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brandon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127943/
<b1n42y> thrope, benchmarks confirm your statements, get ups if you ware worried
<tekteen> meoblast001: you can not have a black screen of death. microsoft copywrighted "of death"
<tekteen> brandon__: now try: make
<_VIM_> tekteen: they did? That wouldnt shock me at all
<_VIM_> :P
<meoblast001> tekteen: ahh it's cuz my ram is brkoe
<brandon__> k
<LjL> _Whipper__: well, you didn't format it thoroughly enough, or clearly there wouldn't be any piece of Ubuntu left anywhere.
<brandon__> so did that make the directory?
<tekteen> _VIM_: they have "blue screen..." and "red ring..."
<brandon__> or whatd that do, lol
<tekteen> brandon__: compile
<tekteen> brandon__: now type: make install (pastebin the output)
<{bosco}> i conncect to the internet via ath0 (wireless connection) i autmaticly connect in ubuntu but when i go over to e17 and try to connect via terminal i cannot why is that?? i run gnome by default???
<brandon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127948/
<LjL> {bosco}: possibly because it has no way of asking you for the wireless key (or rather, the password that the gnome keyring usese)
<tekteen> brandon__: I made a mistake. do: sudo make install (then type in your pass and pastebin the output)
<LogicFan> anyone here familiar with vobcopy?
<b1n42y> {bosco}, whats e17?
<_Whipper__> ljl: true.. u just cant trust no-one.. even if they promise to "clean-up" your disk by over-writing it a 1000 times :P
<mac9416> Gentelmen, if I want to set up a basic wireless network configuration for sharing files, multiplayer games, etc. all I need is a router and a few matching adapters, correct?
<_Whipper__> the only way is the old way...
<brandon__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127952/
<LjL> mac9416: i think so. actually you could do without the router (although i wouldn't recommend it i guess)
<hubertb_> mac9416, yep
<guntbert> _Whipper__: are you certain to be on topic here?
<mac9416> LjL: How could I do without a router? And its $50 pricetag BTW.
<tekteen> brandon__: very good :-). I think we are done. I do not even know what that does, but whatever it is, you have not installed and compiled it. Restart your machine to see if it works
<b1n42y> mac9416, games arent terrribly good on wireless
<hubertb_> mac9416, you could use a so called "ad-hoc-network"
<brandon__> k ill brb
<{bosco}> LjL, no wireless key b1n42y a windows manager much more graphical than gnome
<LjL> mac9416: you can use (most?) network cards in "ad-hoc" mode, where they just talk to one another. my network is set up like that (mostly because i can't be bothered picking up a router)
<LjL> {bosco}: err, you have an open network?
<guntbert> tekteen: you wanted to say "now" not " not" :)
<b1n42y> {bosco}, hmmm you could try wicd
<mac9416> OK, and are games fast enough on a 54mbps wireless?
<tekteen> guntbert: typo :-)
<r33tfux0r> Greetings.  My monitor is no longer being detected properly (unknown device) and my resolution choices are incorrect.  I am running 8.10.  I checked xorg.conf and tried to reconfigure the server to no avail.
<LjL> mac9416: actually there's a theoretical *advantage* in using ad-hoc mode for games: lower latency. although there's probably a bunch of disadvantages.
<{bosco}> LjL, no i have mac filtering and and wireless essid turned off then there is no need for keys
<guntbert> tekteen: ;-)
<{bosco}> b1n42y, is wicd a windows manager or what is that never heard of it
<b1n42y> mac9416, i used to play CS:S and people complained of their wireless, research on google
<LjL> mac9416: one disadvantage for instance is that you're limited to 11Mbps - although cards often allow you to override that
<b1n42y> {bosco}, wicd = alternative NM
<tekteen> guntbert: sometimes I wish I could just ssh and do it for them ;-)
<LjL> {bosco}: you couldn't be more wrong. MACs can be spoofed with one single command, and most network scanners couldn't care less whether or not you're broadcasting ssids.
<r33tfux0r> I dont understand why its doing this because my monitor showed up perfect during instal time
<r33tfux0r> now GDM comes up black and my rez once i enter gnome is low and my choices to increase are gone
<{bosco}> LjL, i understand that but where i live no one will be trying that anytime soon trust me
<{bosco}> LjL, what is that command anyways lol
<tekteen> {bosco}: ifconfig
<hubertb_> {bosco}, ifconfig eth0 hw ether $MAC or something like that
<guntbert> tekteen: I know that feeling but we all learn only by doing things ourselves, not by getting them done for us :-)
<LjL> {bosco}: get yourself informed about wireless security (and the amount of people who DO go around hijacking network connections just about *anywhere*), and you'll find out.
<b1n42y> {bosco}, there is no advantage of not having encryption, the overheads are minimal
<zeronimo> look a this clever colombian company stealing edubuntu's logo: http://www.forumabogadosyconsultores.com/home.htm
<{bosco}> LjL, then what is stoping them from keys the only SAFE  is to have it turned off and unpluged lol
<tekteen> guntbert: sometimes, I do so much, that they are just cp and pasting my cmds
<LjL> zeronimo: we couldn't care less.
<{bosco}> i understand all of the ifconfig
<{bosco}> stuff
<brandon__> all the driver so that now i can do the whole getting it to work in mixxx thing?
<{bosco}> i run my own vps LjL
<brandon__> hey tek did that install
<tekteen> brandon__: is whatever hardware working?
<quantumkenny> Ubuntu 8.10/Firefox 3:  dns seems really slow always "looking up" then an instant connection - any ideas?
<r33tfux0r> {bosco}, mac filtering and no beacon isnt foolproof is what i think they mean lol
<{bosco}> so it doesnt matter what i do the hacker still still get in if he wants to LjL  at least i am stopping the stuped ones form just acedently connecting
<tekteen> brandon__: what was it btw
<LjL> {bosco}: what's stopping them from keys? of course the fact there's encryption. but clearly you won't even try to understand any of this, so i'm done with this conversation.
<b1n42y> quantumkenny, make sure ipv6 is disabled, causes issues for some ppl
<brandon__> i dunno that was the alsa driver that we did but i think i have a few more steps
<tekteen> {bosco}: just enable wep or wpa. I know how to hack them. but no one wants to spend the time doing it
<funny-man> Test
<b1n42y> tekteen, wep is much more unsafe
<tekteen> brandon__: have fun :-)
<quantumkenny> b1n42y: how to disable ipv6, is it in the forums
<hubertb_> {bosco}, they could steal you're data (inlcuding your passwords) by just sniffing - you wouldn even recognize it
<tekteen> b1n42y: I know, but in the end, it does not matter
<guntbert> tekteen: still, its instructive for many (including the 'experts') - but I'm afraid we're drifting towards off topic by now :-))
<{bosco}> LjL, i understand all of that but there are ways around them so what is the point why would someone want to hack onto my network anyways really no one is going to get anything
<brandon__> k well thx for helping
<b1n42y> quantumkenny, its in firefox, google, you know about:config ...
<LjL> {bosco}: oh, say, use it for illegal purposes. you'll know that when the police knocks at your door of course.
<quantumkenny> b1n42y:  yes, I do, thanks
<{bosco}> LjL, well ok but i am not worried about all of that i live far out from anyone
<brandon__> hey tek do u happen to know where i can get the ubuntu virtual box
<tekteen> b1n42y: {bosco}: the truth is. you should just use wpa. I have hacked them. but I only do it in places that I am for long periods of time regularly. your best defence is to be better protected then others around you
<tekteen> brandon__: what do you mean?
<quantumkenny> b1n42y:  i already did disable it in firefox
<{bosco}> tekteen, right i nderstand that
<brandon__> i heard you have to get a ubuntu virtual box, ima try another way around using ubuntu and virtual box instead of using it on my defualt vista
<kushalone> Hi. Is there a way for me to find whether my lexmark x2480 inkjet printer scanner will work under Ubuntu? It works in XP but it does not have Mac OS X drivers. Please let me know ...
<crdlb> tekteen: 'hacked them' you mean essid hiding and MAC filtering?
<brandon__> i heard people got there usb devices top work that way
<tekteen> {bosco}: all the others hurt more then they help
<brandon__> that virtual pc program
<tekteen> crdlb: and bute forcing wpa, and breaking wep
<LjL> ok i have to call this offtopic
<LjL> i know i engaged in it too - but still.
<b1n42y> quantumkenny, hmm then see what your local is set at, gotta go play tennis, if that doesnt work ask your question again
<guntbert> !hardware | kushalone
<ubottu> kushalone: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hubertb_> brandon__, www.virtualbox.org ?
<quantumkenny> thx
<kushalone> wow that was quick guntbert thanks
<brandon__> yes do i just apt-get install virtualbox-2.1
<guntbert> kushalone: I hope you find what you need
<kushalone> I guickly got to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersLexmark and I am looking
<hubertb_> brandon__, this should do the trick :-)
<_Whipper__> gunther: well..  perhaps it was a bit offline.. but lin in evercase..
<LjL> kushalone: for printers, an extremely good resource is http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting (although the fact that a printer works in "Linux" in general may not necessarily mean it'll work in Ubuntu, but)
<_Whipper__> every
<brandon__> brb
<kushalone> OK, 2250 is not supported. no word specifically on 2480 ...
<LjL> kushalone: for the scanner part, see also http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<kushalone> thanks, LjL I am looking into it right now. I am not getting my hopes to high though.
<slashus2> I think a recent update introduced a regression in the intel driver.  I am getting "(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!" Quite frequently, which introduces a sudden jittering of a the screen and then goes back to normal.  I suspect that the recent update that caused it was an update to libdrm
<felixsulla> How do I make a clickable shortcut to Gnome terminal which opens in a specific folder then runs a command (Starting the python interpreter)
<LjL> kushalone: it's not supported at all, forget it
<kushalone> OK, printer is a paperweight. Looking for the scanner part
<tekteen> felixsulla: I am looking it up
<LjL> kushalone: the scanner isn't supported either
<kamikaze> hey guys
<kamikaze> i got a problem with the alpha of ubuntu :)
<LjL> kushalone: (keep also in mind, if you haven't checked this already, that Lexmark printers tend to be cheap *but* have very expensive ink cartriges)(
<kamikaze> maybe some 1 can help
<kushalone> thanks for looking it up for me. I had barely found http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X2480 when you found both of them
<LjL> !alpha | kamikaze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<tekteen> create a shortcut that starts the cmd gnome-terminal -x python
<LjL> !jaunty | kamikaze
<ubottu> kamikaze: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tekteen> felixsulla:  create a shortcut that starts the cmd gnome-terminal -x python
<kamikaze> ubuntu + 1?
<LjL> kamikaze: #ubuntu+1 yes
<kamikaze> thats the channel for the alpha?
<felixsulla> tekteen thank you sir!
<ubuntiana> ragazzi scusate ma qual'è il canale per ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_AAO> #ubuntu+1
<kushalone> LjL, I understand. I did not buy the printer, though. It was a gift. I am not terribly worried for it.
<tekteen> felixsulla: np
<LjL> ubuntiana: quello italiano è #ubuntu-it
<TaG^> what does this mean Run it as Root?
<LjL> kamikaze: yes
<felixsulla> tekteen:  What does the -x do?
<kamikaze> kk tyvm :) cya
<felixsulla> execute?
<LjL> kushalone: ah, i thought you were *investigating* whether to buy it.
<tekteen> felixsulla: yeah
<xapt> Hello, I am a brand new user to the Ubuntu community and I need to try and get my wireless internet connection working.  I have a dell Latitude d620 - Can somebody help send me in the right direction please?
<hubertb_> TaG^, you need to run it with superuser rights
<LjL> TaG^: "root" is shorthand for the user that can do anything.
<LjL> !sudo > tag^    (tag^, see the private message from ubottu)
<felixsulla> tekteen: Would it be like cmd /home/myname/whateverfolderiwant -x python
<felixsulla> er..
<Kriss3d> Uhmm networkingmanager isnt starting by itself. how would i make it do that ?
<xapt> Better yet, what kind of Ubuntu is currently running - do we call it feisty?
<felixsulla> tekteen: cmd /home/targetfolder gnome-terminal -x python
<tekteen> felixsulla: what?
<xapt> WHat is the latest version of Ubuntu's nick name - feisty?
<Jordan_U> felixsulla: To start python in a specific directory make that: sh -c "cd path/to/direcotry" && exec python
<tekteen> felixsulla: what target folder
<kushalone> I tried Ubuntu (live cd, 8.10 I think) on Parallels 4 on Intel MacBook 10.4.11 I was unable to connect to the Internet. Is virtualization fair game here? If not, please link me to the proper channel, thanks
<LinuxUser_> Hi are there someone there knows why this code comes up when im trying to visit a website, this is the code "
<LinuxUser_> Warning: require_once(HTML/QuickForm/DHTMLRulesTableless.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/hosting/danishbits.org/wwwdocs/www/signup.php on line 10
<LinuxUser_> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'HTML/QuickForm/DHTMLRulesTableless.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php/') in /usr/hosting/danishbits.org/wwwdocs/www/signup.php on line 10"
<FloodBot2> LinuxUser_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hubertb_> xapt, Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex - released in October 2008			
<felixsulla> tekteen: I want it to start the terminal in a specific folder, then start python there.
<LjL> LinuxUser_: the site is broken.
<Jordan_U> felixsulla: Sorry, quotes should be around everything after sh -c, so: sh -c "cd path/to/direcotry && exec python"
<xapt> hubertb_: Thanks
<Kriss3d> LinuxUser_,  youre trying to access danishbits.org (torrent tracker) and its broken. not your fault
<hubertb_> xapt, you're welcome :-)
<tekteen> felixsulla: gnome-terminal -x cd /targetdir;python
<Veinor> i noticed that with my new keyboard, some of the special media keys don't seem to have corresponding XF86 keys, so I can't get them to do stuff under keyboard shortcuts or whatever
<Veinor> is there any way for me to fix this?
<tekteen> felixsulla: no
<LinuxUser_> Kriss3d:  ohh .. so its the page theres down ?
<tekteen> felixsulla: gnome-terminal -x 'cd /targetdir;python'
<LjL> LinuxUser_: two of us already told you so. YES.
<glymph> Veinor: try running  "xev" and pressing them, that'll show if they're recognised; how you set them up is beyond my understanding, though;  if you're lucky, you can just use the shortcut manager in gnome.
<Kriss3d> LinuxUser_,  i just tried accessing it and i got in just fine.. that is.. at danishbits.org .. didnt go any further.. does it come at a certain url ?
<felixsulla> tekteen: Is there a way to make the command line window that opens have a custom title also?
<quantumkenny> all:  Ubuntu 8.10/Firefox... slow DNS in firefox .. slows up on "looking up"    IP 6 disabled in both the browser and OS
<Veinor> glymph: yeah, that's what I meant. they're not showing up under xev
<tekteen> felixsulla: I will look in the man page. I suggest you learn to read it to :-)
<LinuxUser_> Kriss3d: yes, when you try to sign up
<quantumkenny> any ideas?
<glymph> sorry Veinor, I don't know then.
<felixsulla> tekteen: did you just man gnome-terminal?
<Kriss3d> LinuxUser_,  then i bet its cause the site has problems tats all
<xapt> I am trying to make my wireless work and I don't really know where to start.  I don't even know if Ubuntu knows about my wireless card - is there a device listing or something?  I have a Dell Latitude D620 and would like to find out how to make this wireless work.  Anyone have an idea of where I can start on this?
<NeoDragon> I used one of the how to's in the ubuntu forums to install the drivers for my atheros wireless card in intrepid and it works great.
<tekteen> felixsulla: yes
<NeoDragon> but now
<tekteen> felixsulla: -t "A Title"
<LinuxUser_> Kriss3d: ohhh okay .. well thanks for your help ! :)
<NeoDragon> It will only connect at 1 mb per second
<NeoDragon> even though it is g wireless
<NeoDragon> how can I get it to connect at a higher speed
<kingnerd> http://kingnerd.homelinux.net:29180/gui password reddit/linux Add any Linux torrents you want seeded
<tekteen> felixsulla: gnome-terminal -t "A Title" -x 'cd /target/dir;python'
<kingnerd> that's my web UI... seed without wasting bandwidth
<Veinor> ah well
<tekteen> felixsulla: anything else you need?
<xapt> okay nevermind - Ubuntu is the best... I finally found it... its installing automatically :D
<ChrizC> hey, say if I had two drives, C and M. say if I had windows installed on C, and M formatted for windows, if I wiped C and installed ubuntu on it, would I need to reformat M to see it inside Ubuntu?
<Kriss3d> tekteen,  would you hapen to know how i have a ubuntu automaticly start networkingmanager on startup ?
<felixsulla> tekteen: Got this error: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<tekteen> felixsulla: a cleaner way: gnome-terminal --working-directory "/target/dir" -t "A Title" -x "python"
<Jordan_U> ChrizC: No
<LjL> ChrizC: no, Ubuntu can read both the FAT and NTFS Windows fielsystem formats
<Kriss3d> ChrizC, ubuntu can easily see ntfs
<tekteen> felixsulla: try my last thing
<Kriss3d> really nice too actually
<ChrizC> good good :D
<ChrizC> cheers
<tekteen> felixsulla: I need to go
<felixsulla> tek: thenk you
<felixsulla> tekteen: Thanks for your help!
<Hell_Noire> can someone help me configure Samba so I can dump to Linux as well as copy back from
<LjL> !samba > Hell_Noire    (Hell_Noire, see the private message from ubottu)
<xapt> Thanks everyone
<Hell_Noire> LjL, I'm sorry, I don't follow
<LjL> kushalone: floodbot is a BOT, like the name says. ask the channel instead.
<NeoDragon> can any one help me with a wireless card issue for intrepid?
<LjL> Hell_Noire: you have received a private message from the Ubottu bot, with a link explaining how to use Samba.
<meho_r> NeoDragon, try with a direct question
<Hell_Noire> LjL, Alright, I'll give it a look over
<guntbert> Kriss3d: did you activate nm-applet into the panel?
<NeoDragon> I can't seem to get my atheros5007 card to connect to my router at anything higher then 1MB/sec even though both are G wireless
<Kriss3d> guntbert,  uhmm nm-applet ?
<NeoDragon> I am using intrepid
<softwarejonas> I need help with OPENGL OVERLAYS. When I play a movie, or start glxgears, and the window is not active or covered by other windows, the overlay is still shown. How can I change that (Jaundy)?
<Kriss3d> NeoDragon,  try update the drivers.. youre lucky to have such a neat wifi.. its got possiblities
<guntbert> Kriss3d: network-manager applett :)
<NeoDragon> I just updated the drivers to the most recent
<NeoDragon> I used the how to found in the ubuntu forums
<kushalone> LjL, I did not want to write the same questions too many times. I was just goofing around while waiting for an answer. I am sorry if the Bot forwarded you the messages.
<Kriss3d> guntbert,  well yes.. its a green globe (though at first its grey due to it saying networking manager isnt started
<Kriss3d> i think i need to read up on how to start things in the rc.. cause ill need a firewall started as well
<hubertb_> NeoDragon, just try switching to a different channel (maybe you're neighbor also got a wifi-router now...)
<draginxx> My ISP keeps closing the connection off of ssh (even with sftp) after inactive of 30 seconds, I need more than this. Is there anyway to create an automatic ping to the server or a better way to keep the connection going despite my isp trying to kill my connection?
<hafsi> every thing is on that rc folder
<hafsi> There is a readme there , I think
<Dr_willis_AAO> draginxx,  ive seen ssh sites/tips that do that.. but i dont rember the trick
<softwarejonas> OPENGL overlay for background windows, anyone?
<fool_> hey guys is there a nice equivalance for bandwidth ?
<hubertb_> draginxx, try using the tool "screen" (apt-get install screen) - go to the man page before using it
<hafsi> just make a cron script that pings the server every while
<draginxx> hubertb_, how will this help me keep the connection up..?
<guntbert> !who | hafsi
<ubottu> hafsi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<draginxx> Dr_willis_AAO, any idea on what to google though? :S
<Dr_willis_AAO> ssh  keep alive
<hubertb_> draginxx, I configured screen to show me the systems clock with seconds, so I get packets from my server continously
<Hell_Noire> LjL, I don't understand what it's trying to get me to do with fstab
<Dr_willis_AAO> make a little script that pings some site  and launch it to the background
<hubertb_> draginxx, maybe this could also help you with your issue
<Dr_willis_AAO> draginxx,  the 'sing' ping variant is handy for this
<draginxx> hubertb_, ahh very crafty heh, what do u think of this? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/03/keeping-ssh-sessions-alive/
<anon> some1 can help me putting the xbox connecting to the internet through ubuntu ?
<hubertb_> draginxx, thats the "boring"-solution ;-)
<draginxx> hubertb_, on my link, you wouldnt happen to be "fred" would you? ;)
<draginxx> hubertb_, meh as long as it works :P
<Hell_Noire> LjL, I don't understand what it wants me to do with FStab, mind helping me there?
<anon> yes hubertb_ i'm still on the same problem
<softwarejonas> how can i disable opengl overlays for background windows?
<anon> hubertb_: xbox tells me that it is connecting to the pc, but not to the internet.
<Kriss3d> whats the program sessions called ? where i add programs to be run at startup ?
<Kriss3d> my gui is difrrent so i cant find it where its supposed to be
<softwarejonas> Kriss3d, the program is now called "Startup Applications" in Jaundy...
<hafsi> kriss3d : go to /etc/rc[num].d and then read the readme there
<Notch[1]> does anybody know why the tab completion limit (that i'm assuming is for not overload the system or flood the user) does not prevent me to wait 10 seconds until the confirmation message appear?
<rconan> I deleted my /etc/samba directory... how can I get the default config files back?
<hubertb_> anon, well if inet is working on your middle-box and ipmasq is up and running and youre xbox default-gw is set up properly... damn i'm just out of ideas
<d_dyer> Hello, I just installed Boxee for Linux, I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and followed there instructions but when i attemp to open boxee it says starting Boxee but after that nothing,Does anyone have any ideas?
<Kriss3d> hafsi,  well i wouldnt know which one to add for which script..
<softwarejonas> rconan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<rconan> softwarejonas: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba is broken or not fully installed.
<guntbert> Notch[1]: I don't understand what you are talking about
<hafsi>  Kriss3d, I think if you want to play with those rc folders you should a little bit about system run levels at boot time
<Mike94287> I used to use Photoshop back when I was on Windows, but now that I use Ubuntu I want to get used to GIMP. The only problem is, I don't like that it's separated into three windows. Is there a way I can make it so it's all one window?
<Kriss3d> hafsi,  yeah ill read up on it
<softwarejonas> rconan: did you build it from source?
<rconan> softwarejonas: I tried reinstalling it to get the conf files back but it failed at the configure stage of spkg
<rconan> s/spkg/dpkg
<SiDi> Mike94287, yeh, there's a plugin somewhere on the net
<_VIM_> isnt that gimpshop?
<Mike94287> SiDi: Do you know where I can get it?
<d_dyer> _VIM_ yes it is
<d_dyer> Mike94287: Google "Gimp Shop" i am new to linux so i dont know alot about it et
<softwarejonas> rconan: did you use the package manager or apt-get ? or did you download and build the source?
<SiDi> http://www.gimpshop.com/ Mike94287
<Notch[1]> guntbert: it i write "g" and press tab it takes 10 seconds befor the "display all N possibilities? (y or n)" appears, how to avoid this delay?
<rconan> softwarejonas: I used apt-get
<rconan> it's ubuntu-server...
<Mike94287> SiDi: Is it up to date?
<SiDi> Mike94287, no idea. there are other ones like that though.
<softwarejonas> rconan: try to "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba" first .... but you will get rid of all samba configuration/etc... files.
<nigtv> hi, is anyone aware of a way to sync the system clock with the time servers in console?
<Notch[1]> guntbert: and more than anything: why ask, if it takes some times (usually too much) just to display the question?
<guntbert> Notch[1]: ah, press <tab> a second time (I guess I never waited long enough) (we are talking about terminal?)
<ma3x> why my laptop has only sound when i plugin the headphones? when i plug them out, there is no sound from the speakers coming out
<rconan> softwarejonas: still failed installing
<gpr> nigtv: ntpdate
<softwarejonas> rconan: any error messages?
<nigtv> gpr gotcha lemme check it owt
<rogue780> I just installed ubuntu on a system with an ide drive as primary master, and then a sata drive as well. the sata drive is mounted at /data/share and the ide drive is the / partition. When it starts to boot it gives me an error 2, which I believe is a partition not found error. I believe this is because ubuntu's installer detects the drives in a different order then grub...how do I edit grub to detect them in the right order?
<Notch[1]> guntbert: yes i mean terminal, but event tty1 shell for example..
<arooni-mobile> how do i make vim the default editor for crontab and svn?
<Notch[1]> even
<rconan> softwarejonas: http://rafb.net/p/UcpEHM70.html
<avances-123> hello, im on a clean intrepid install, whith which command can i uninstall all gui to make mi old pc only a console server?
<nigtv> gpr: No servers can be used, exiting
<rconan> the config files still aren't there
<nigtv> avances-123: you mean how to get it to boot into console?
<nigtv> you may not want to get rid of the gui
<gpr> nigtv: ntpdate ip_address_of_time_server
<SiDi> rogue780, all edits to grub are in /boot/grub/menu.lst . if you want help, you should paste this file and also the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in the pastebin, so people can try to diagnose what's wrong
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guntbert> Notch[1]: ok (I was not sure if you were not talking about irc), try pressing tab twice
<avances-123> nigtv: want to uninstall gnome and all graphic stuff
<Notch[1]> guntbert: ah sorry
<nigtv> gpr: any idea how i go about getting that?
<rogue780> SiDi, i would if I could boot that computer
<nigtv> avances-123: im not so sure about how to do that, but i do know how to make it only boot into conlose first
<SiDi> avances-123, you should have used ubuntu server install :p just remove x.org and all apps that require it and you should be ok
<SiDi> rogue780, use a livecd, mount the linux partition, and edit the file ;)
<softwarejonas> rconan: what does "sudo /etc/init.d/samba status" return?
<gpr> nigtv: ntpdate pool.ntp.org
 * nigtv looks on the internet for the ntpdate ip
<avances-123> SiDi: cant install server because hd driver problem
<nigtv> lol almost exact same time gpr
<rogue780> SiDi, I've been downloading the livecd for hte last 3 hrs. half way there.
<guntbert> Notch[1]: np, does that <tab><tab> work for you?
<rogue780> All I currently have is the server install
<rconan> softwarejonas: ok... the obvious... /etc/samba/* belong to samba-common not samba
<SiDi> avances-123, i see.. well, remove the xorg packages (i don't know the exact name), and when it cries that many apps require it, remove them too ! :)
<Notch[1]> guntbert: anyway with twice tab i still have to wait so much
<SiDi> avances-123, i suppose you only try to gain some space ?
<nigtv> 605311167 second off set YIKES
<SiDi> rogue780, slow connection, hm ? :/
<rogue780> SiDi, maybe I'll download DSL real quick. My internet = fail
<softwarejonas> rconan: i have samba and it returns:
<softwarejonas> $ sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<softwarejonas>  * nmbd is running
<softwarejonas>  * smbd is running
<rogue780> ever since the snow storm comcast has been connecting at 128kbps
<FloodBot2> softwarejonas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avances-123> sidi im trying to gain more cpu time
<nigtv> yea it seems kind of wierd to get rid of all of that stuff if you already have it and youre not short on space
<SiDi> avances-123, well if you shutdown gdm i don't see what this will make you lose
<rconan> softwarejonas: I fixed it... the config files belong to a different package...
<guntbert> Notch[1]: strange, I see it at once
<softwarejonas> rconan: okay.
<SiDi> avances-123, if you want your pc to boot in shell, just change the rc level to 3 (dont ask me how, i forgot :P)
<nigtv> i know how to SiDi
<nigtv> you go into uhm
<nigtv> ah shoot lol i might have to check the dirs
<nigtv> you need to grab tty1, copy it into tty0 (or mv)
<guntbert> SiDi: that doesn't work in ubuntu, gdm is started in all runlevels
<SiDi> guntbert, oh...
<nigtv> then change the last line in tty0 to tty0 instead of tty1
<Notch[1]> guntbert: sometimes, when the possibilities are more than 1000 i have to wait 20 seconds...
<nigtv> then you go to /etc/r2c.d (i think thats it) and delets S30GDM
<nigtv> that will make it boot into tty0 console
<softwarejonas> how can i disable opengl overlays for background windows?
<SiDi> avances-123, guntbert "sudo update-rc.d gdm remove" should make you boot in shell, right ?
<nigtv> SiDi: that too
<Duz> Hello everyone
<timo> hi is there any new beta of ubuntu one can test out
<SiDi> hello Duz
<guntbert> sorry Notch[1], I have no idea :-(
<Notch[1]> guntbert: i tough it was a common behavior, i'm getting this everywere..i just want to avoid this lag, do you know why it takes so long? it is for counting the possibilities?
<chazco> Hi... i want to triple boot Vista (for MS Office), Ubuntu 8.04 (for wifi) and 8.10 (for linux stuff with no wifi)... i have a separate /home, will it be safe to have both versions of Ubuntu use it?
<SiDi> timo, there is jaunty's alpha, see #ubuntu+1
<softwarejonas> timo: you can test jackalope jaundy.
<draginxx> Dr_willis_AAO, what did u mean by the sing ping variant?
<Dwade09> ok i need help, i am trying to install grub, to get the dual boot menu, for xp and vista, ##windows can not help, i am in dos mode cd into the grub folder. what are the commands to install it on xp, through the dos command window
<bombshelter13_> NigelS: no, you move it to K70gdm
<bombshelter13_> nigtv ^
<_Whipper__> chazo: buy a couple more cmputers..
<SiDi> chazco, what about fixing wifi in 8.10 and installing MS Office in Wine in 8.10 and making your life simpler ? :)
<nigtv> avances-123: okay, the file tty0 and tty1 one are in /dev
<nigtv> bombshelter13_: oh? i did what i said above and it worked alright but
<DIFH-iceroot> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<chazco> SiDi - Wifi is broken in 8.10, major bug reports but no progress... tried Office in Crossover, very poor performance :(
<nigtv> i still just backed it up instead of removing it
<DIFH-iceroot> am i blind or is there no acroread anymore in the repos?
<abe3k> fusion
<Dr_willis_AAO> draginxx,  i mean  install/read the docs for and test out 'sing'
<_Whipper__> chazo:broken.. u mean your wlan-chip is burned?
<guntbert> Notch[1]: no, I've never seen that behaviour
<SiDi> chazco, if i were you i'd use 8.04 as a main system then, and use PPA's for getting recent versions of apps.. and did you try ms office in wine ? i don't know about performance but its said to run without bugs
<Dr_willis_AAO> draginxx,  its a scriptable ping variant
<Notch[1]> guntbert: ah strange, but thanks anyway
<draginxx> ah ok, thanks :)
<LjjjL> i was using my eeepc when i realized the /home drive was in read-only mode. i had this in syslog (including what came after a reboot): http://paste.ubuntu.com/127979/ - how likely is it that my SSD is quickly going?
<softwarejonas> how can i disable opengl overlays for background windows?
<timo> thank u guys
<SiDi> DIFH-iceroot, you're blind. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> !info sing
<ubottu> sing (source: sing): A fully programmable ping replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-17 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 164 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> SiDi: all repos in 8.04 are enabled (multiverse and so on) apt-get update & apt-cache search acroread == nothing
<chazco> SiDi - I didnt notice any major bugs when i tried it, but performance under Ubuntu was much worse than under Vista... may try using 8.04 for the main system - think most of my stuff worked on it
<Notch[1]> and another question: why i can't see any php4 package? only php5, i remember both in the repository, what changed?
<LjjjL> Notch[1]: 4 has been dropped  in the latest versions of ubuntu
<Kriss3d> i hate php.. its automaticly sanitizing inputs
<epifanio> hi All
<Kriss3d> hi
<_Whipper__> ho
<Duz> 951.2 kb down on ubuntu torrent... yay :)
<nigtv> avances-123: cp /dev/tty1 /dv/tty0 , then make the last line in tty0 say tty0 instead of tty1 , then mv /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm /etc/rc2.d/S30_gdm-backup
<silentContender> Can some one explain why I cannot login to my computer?
<epifanio> i've compiled after a lot of debugging an application from source (also some dependencies too) ... can you suggest me an easy way to create an ubuntu package for it ?
<DIFH-iceroot> SiDi: i am not blind, acroread is in medibuntu which is not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kriss3d> silentContender,  uhmm did you change your password ?
<nigtv> okay i have dogs to eat
<nigtv> while they are still hot
<nigtv> adios see yall when i see yalll
<silentContender> Kriss3d, No the password is fine, it just that when I login, I instantly logout (or something like that)
<Kriss3d> you get kicked off ?? thats odd.. not even windows does that usually
<silentContender> Kriss3d, I've work with several others and have not gotten a solution
<Notch[1]> LjjjL: yes but php4 scripts does not work with php5, so why? this was the reason why they were both in the repos before...
<sunx> hey i'm having problems ssh into a new ubuntu hardy server install, lamp installed, delivers webpage fine, just can not login from another computer via ssh, i get error of connection timed out.
<SiDi> DIFH-iceroot, ah sorry, i didn't remember i had medibuntu... :P
<softwarejonas> sunx: check the firewalls.
<gpr> Kriss3d: something may be wrong with your homefolder, permissions?
<DIFH-iceroot> SiDi: np
<LjjjL> Notch[1]: actually most php4 things do work with php5. and before making changes that actually break things, php devs *WARN* for a couple of versions that the given feature is deprecated. if one keeps using it, well...
<Kriss3d> gpr,  uhmm my homefolder ? why
<sunx> softwarejonas: i stop the firewall shorewall , what other firewall  are there?
<Nytrix> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SiDi> sunx, just like that, are you *sure* sshd is running on the serv?
<softwarejonas> sunx: on linux there are no preconfigured firewalls....
<softwarejonas> sunx: try "ssh localhost" on the remote computer.
<chazco> sunx - If you have access to the server try connecting to it via localhost
<howtoo> how can I change the $TEMPLATE dir in gnome?
<gpr> Kriss3d: have no Idea, but I have seen things like that when user fills quota, or messess permissions. Try login on console?
<Kriss3d> gpr,  uhmm it wasnt me who had problems with logging in.
<hateball> howtoo: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Notch[1]> LjjjL: yes but "some things" are not my entire past work :D and futhermore the server in witch i have to run this still use php4
<howtoo> hateball, thank you very much =)
<gpr> Kriss3d: sorry
<Kriss3d> no problem
<softwarejonas> how can i disable opengl overlays for background windows?
<Nytrix> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<guntbert> silentContender: did you read the dialog between  Kriss3d  and gpr ?
<chazco> !wicd > chazco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<LinuxUser_> Hey guys i have noticed that there are many diferent MSN programs to Linux, wich one do you use ? :)
<silentContender> guntbert, Yeah, I check and not that problem
<Kriss3d> What the.. some guy (from another channel) pmed me and asked me to help him hack FREENODE.. wtf
<softwarejonas> Nytrix: on my laptop (ati graphics card), overlays are shown, even if the window/parent application is covered by other windows... is that normal?
<Jordan_U> softwarejonas: Are you using compiz ?
<Nytrix> softwarejonas, i dont know im a noob myself
<softwarejonas> Jordan_U: yes.
<SiDi> Kriss3d, please go to #freenode and tell them, then
<Jordan_U> softwarejonas: Then yes that is unfortunately normal, and won't be fixed until fglrx adopts DRI2 ( which I don't see happening for a few years )
<lotfi> ciao
<Jordan_U> softwarejonas: You can disable compiz though and the problem will go away
<guntbert> !it | lotfi
<ubottu> lotfi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Notch[1]> Kriss3d: hahhahahahaha give him the irc server source and tell him to look for an explit :D
<dajxd> I'm running ubuntu on a macbook pro (pretty fresh install) and my USB external keeps being mounted and unmounted over and over again.
<softwarejonas> Jordan_U: okay, thank you... then i will have to live with that since my ati card isnt supported by fglrx anymore.
<Kriss3d> Well its cause there is CP swapping on this network.. so his intentions are ok.. but he seems to belive the freenode servers is whats holding all the cp..
<softwarejonas> Linux_User: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/20/battle-of-the-ims/
<Kriss3d> im pretty convinced DCC
<Jordan_U> softwarejonas: If your card is supported by the ATI driver then with that ( instead of fglrx ) you might expect DRI2 by 9.10
<sheli> Does USB Headsets not work in ubuntu or just certain headsets ?
<softwarejonas> Jordan_U: okay, then i still have hope... i am already testing 9.04
<ericvw> sheli: Check dmesg when you plug in your headset and see if it is encountering any errors.
<Jordan_U> sheli: Just certain Headsets ( though don't ask me how to setup the ones that do work :)
<softwarejonas> sheli: try "lsusb"
<sheli> k
<sheli> ty
<sheli> It sees the headset im assuming
<softwarejonas> Jordan_U: so all the overlay features are dependent on DRI?
<sheli> It shows Microsoft corp in the lsusb results
<datapolitical> This is going to make me sound like an idiot. I forgot my password for an old ubuntu installation on my iBook. I can't figure out how to boot into recovery mode (i've tried pressing esc at various times during the book process to no avail)
<ltw> Could anyone let me know if there's a file to use osx's dictionary files in Ubuntu? I am transitioning from osx to ubuntu and it seems the gnome dictionary does not have that many dictionaries :(
<Notch[1]> LjjjL: anyway, i need php4, how to get it? i'm using ubuntu 8.10
<wolter> datapolitical, live CD
<datapolitical> k
<wolter> datapolitical, change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<wolter> datapolitical, and uncomment the recovery boot option
<LinuxUser_> Hey guys i have noticed that there are many diferent MSN programs to Linux, wich one do you use ? :)
<datapolitical> thanks
<rottenkid> LinuxUser_: pidgin
<wolter> LinuxUser_, pidgin..
<nightrid3r> LinuxUser_ pidgin
<guntbert> !poll | LinuxUser_
<ubottu> LinuxUser_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ltw> LinusUser_, or kopete
<LinuxUser_> rottenkid:  Why u use that ?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> LinuxUser_: gaim
<ltw> gaim is pidgin's old name
<Kriss3d> pidgin is quite good.. even the windows versin
<ltw> adium on mac is even greater
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  Why you usse pidgin ?
<wolter> ltw, what?
<wolter> no.
<Jordan_U> softwarejonas: Well, video overlay doesn't make sense in a composited environment so you don't actually use video overlay with compiz.
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wolter> LinuxUser_, because it supports all my account types and more..
<abe3k> guys, I had my default window manager set to /usr/bin/fusion-icon, and it worked perfectly
<abe3k> but now it isn't
<wolter> LinuxUser_, because its simple, and has plugins.
<PKodon> Is there a way to "buzz" in pidgin, it isn't obvious, if there is.
<rottenkid> PKodon: /buzz
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  Well, that was a good reason !
<abe3k> it doesn't start fusion-icon anymore
<softwarejonas> Jordan_U: so compiz is also the reason why i get flickering from background windows when i watch videos in fullscreen mode?
<andy> what are good alternatives to nomachine?
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  But if it only should look good and cool .. which one would you so use ?
<wolter> LinuxUser_, you can even use adium's message styles =D
<erikh> greetings
<rottenkid> PKodon: or /nudge on msn
<PKodon> LinuxUser_: Ahh, thank you. I've been using Kopete because I couldn't see any way to buzz in YahooIM.
<sheli> USB Headset is detected gonna test brb
<andy> I mean what are good opensource alternatives to nomachine?
<wolter> LinuxUser_, pidgin again.
<erikh> does anyone know if perl 5.8.x is supported on the latest ubuntu?
<erikh> LTS
<wolter> LinuxUser_, because the message styles i told you.
<kesi> hi all. I am trying to install wicd to solve some WPA connection issues.  I can't find it via apt-get or the directions here: http://wicd.net/download.php After following these directions I can't find via synaptic search.  What am I doing wrong?
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  hehe np hehe :P
<nightrid3r> LinuxUser_ if it only has to look cool, use windows live messenger
<abe3k> guys, anyone knows how to set fusion-icon as the default window manager ?
<LinuxUser_> wolter: ups sorry not to you :)
<LinuxUser_> PKodon:  Np hehehe :D
<Jordan_U> softwarejonas: Yes, you can actually fix that two different ways. The easy thing to do is not use xv for video output but that reduces performance, the cooler way that only works with a patched mplayer is to use compiz's video output plugin which renders to a 3D texture
<LinuxUser_> nightrid3r:  on linux ?
<softwarejonas> Jordan_U: okay, thx, i will try that.
<LinuxUser_> wolter: but you cant make pidgin look cool :/
<nightrid3r> LinuxUser_ it wont work but it looks cool :)
<PKodon> LinuxUser_: Sometimes Pidgin, with it's simpler interface, looks better. Kopete's got all these big ugly icons, even on IRC.
<LinuxUser_> nightrid3r:  hehe okay :)
<guntbert> !ot | LinuxUser_
<ubottu> LinuxUser_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb>  
<erikh> anyone? perl 5.8 on latest ubuntu?
<LinuxUser_> PKodon:  yes that is right :l
<sebsebseb> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<erikh> is there a supplementary package I can use?
<erikh> I think 5.10 is what they're running now
<Massasauga> i was installing codecs in my terminal and it gave me a terms of service. How do i continue? There is a <ok> at the bottom of it.
<wolter> LinuxUser_, look this screenshot i'm going to send you.
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  okay
<abe3k> guys, anyone knows how to set fusion-icon as the default window manager ?
<kesi> hi all. I am trying to install wicd to solve some WPA connection issues.  I can't find it via apt-get or the directions here: http://wicd.net/download.php After following these directions I can't find via synaptic search.  What am I doing wrong?
<_VIM_> kesi: if you added the repo and the key, you should be able to do sudo apt-get install wicd      in a terminal
<Marsol0> What do I do when I get this error when trying to enable my wireless through ifconfig? SIOCSIFFLAGS: Resource temporarily unavailable
<wolter> LinuxUser_, http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/61998/pidgin-webkit-window_large.png
<[t0rc]> I'm having an issue with Ibex. Works fine on my laptop, 64-bit. I do the install on my desktop, but it can't connect to the internet. the ethernet adapters don't even notice when I unplug the LAN cable. When they try to connect, it sits there for a while, tries to connect, and then says it disconnected. ?
<Duz> how come my MD5 hashes never match up? I've DL from torrent and from FTP and HTTP... still no dice...
<kesi> _VIM_, you seem to be right.. why couldn't I find it in synaptic?
<Suikwan1> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card?
<lotfi> dove ce la conversassione in italiano
<_VIM_> because terminal > GUI
<Pici> !it | lotfi
<ubottu> lotfi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wolter> LinuxUser_, now, thats another thing: pidgin is cross-platform
<wolter> LinuxUser_, linux, windows and now mac.
<wolter> adium is going to die i think..
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  What do you mean "cross-platform" ?
<wolter> LinuxUser_, linux windows and mac.
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  Okaay :)
<guntbert> Duz: strange, do the file sizes match at least (some clients think they are finished before they are)
<Notch[1]> guys please help me, i really need php4
<abe3k> guys, anyone knows how to set fusion-icon as the default window manager ?
<wolter> LinuxUser_, you can either use the ubuntu version or build from source.
<Stathis`> hey all
<robf> ok I'm having a strange issue updating and am getting 404 for several ppc pacakges in 8.10
<wolter> LinuxUser_, though its more complicated to build from source, I recommend it.
<wolter> LinuxUser_, are you an experienced LinuxUser_ ?
<guntbert> !ot | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  Me ? no no no .. i only got linux in 3 days :)
<PKodon> Okay, since there's no one on #ubuntu-wireless, does anyone here know if there's a program I can use to figgure out how many bits (64/128) the WEP on my wireless router is using?
<wolter> sorry guntbert.
<guntbert> wolter: np :)
<robf> heh...I swear ubuntu is the worst,  you have like 20 people just sweating,  waiting,  trying to be the first to tell someone theyre offtopic... lame guys...
<wolter> LinuxUser_, then use the ubuntu version. Preinstalled.
<sheli> This stinks the USB headset is detected in the sounds menu but not getting any audio listening to web radio
<robf> back to #linux where people arent gay
<sheli> And music CDs arent playing
<Suikwan1> PKodon, the length of the key will tell you if it is 64 or 128 bit
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  By that you mean Pidgin ?
<wolter> LinuxUser_, I guess.
<wolter> LinuxUser_, anyway, guntbert here limited my pidgin talk, so you probably want to join the #pidgin channel.
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  okay .. but please check out my desktop and say what you think about it .. http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/178280a4742.jpg/
<PKodon> Suikwan1: Hmm, I was told by someone else that the length of the key wouldn't matter, because it wasn't encrypted yet.
<fnordperfect> I have two files im my home directory, ~/.recently-used and ~/.recently-used.xbel. what's the difference, who uses what and why are both needed?
<nightrid3r> Notch[1]http://forum.symfony-project.org/index.php/m/16/ <---- be warened that it might break stuff
<[t0rc]> I'm having an issue with Ibex. Works fine on my laptop, 64-bit. I do the install on my desktop, but it can't connect to the internet. the ethernet adapters don't even notice when I unplug the LAN cable. When they try to connect, it sits there for a while, tries to connect, and then says it disconnected. ?
<sebsebseb> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<PKodon> Suikwan1: It's got 10 decimal digits, and it's printed on a sticker on the router.
<wolter> LinuxUser_, hah, its nice. I like the rambo one
<sebsebseb> wolter: it's wolter :d
<OzFalcon> Huraa
<wolter> sebsebseb, ?
<wolter> Yes, its me.
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  hehehe me to :D !
<panic> who
<OzFalcon> I just fixed a wireless problem.
<[t0rc]> No thoughts?
<Meshezabeel> what is a good app for ripping all the tracks off of a cd?
<OzFalcon> Horray for me.
<Notch[1]> nighttrain: like what? :D
<Suikwan1> I think they were mistaken, a 128-bit WEP key is 13 ascii characters or 26 hex and 64-bit is 5 ascii or 10 hex
<SiDi> !ot | LinuxUser_
<ubottu> LinuxUser_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<OzFalcon> Meshezabeel, GRIP
<SiDi> !ot | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Meshezabeel> thanks OzFalcon
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: ok which wireless probelm?
<LinuxUser_> wolter:  i think SiDi is mad ...
<wolter> maybe...
<PKodon> Suikwan1: Perhaps it is in hex, but it doesn't use any letters?
 * Crow_24 runs for his life..
<Meshezabeel> run forest run
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, High speed repeater (Doesn't run in half duplex)
<nightrid3r> !who | Notch[1]
<ubottu> Notch[1]: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Suikwan1> hex includes letters A thru F
<guntbert> !attitude | LinuxUser_ , wolter
<ubottu> LinuxUser_ , wolter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PKodon> Suikwan1: I know, but a HEX number doesn't have to have those in it to still be a HEX number.
<Suikwan1> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card under ubuntu?
<Suikwan1> sure, it can work without letters
<sebsebseb> the amount of people that  have wireless issues
<sebsebseb> with Ubuntu
<OzFalcon> General question.... Do all wifi repeaters run in half duplex mode?
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: not just ubuntu
<lotfi> ciao ubuntu
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: true
<sebsebseb> would be good if Ubuntu had a proper site about getting this and that card working with Ubuntu though
<marine1> how to set up wireless connection to a second pc???
<_VIM_> one cannot blame ubuntu on wifi probs
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: I know
<Suikwan1> sebsebseb, I dont think its really an ubuntu issue
<Dr_willis_AAO> given the wifi problems ive had with windows.....
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Not just ubuntu. If the net is held together with duct tape. Then Wifi is held together with Bale wire.
<PKodon> Suikwan1: All I know is that when asked for the passcode, I type in xxxxxxxxxx numbers on the keypad and it accepts them.
<lotfi>  :)
<SiDi> sebsebseb, on help.ubuntu.com and on locoteams' docs, you get general tutorials, and also specific tutorials for most of the problematic cards. And the forums are also a good source of info for wireless trouble
<_-danes-_> where can I find background images for grub? (splashimage)
<Suikwan1> PKodon, how many numbers do you enter?
<PKodon> Suikwan1: And when I gave that to Linksys, they couldn't tell me how many bits that was.
<tranceparance> hello to all
<SiDi> _-danes-_, in gnome-look.org, i believe
<wolter> !hi | tranceparance
<ubottu> tranceparance: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[HUN]dante> hi
<sebsebseb> tranceparance: yes hello to you as well
<[t0rc]> No thoughts?
<[HUN]dante> can anybody help me?
<[t0rc]> I'm having an issue with Ibex. Works fine on my laptop, 64-bit. I do the install on my desktop, but it can't connect to the internet. the ethernet adapters don't even notice when I unplug the LAN cable. When they try to connect, it sits there for a while, tries to connect, and then says it disconnected. ?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tranceparance> I am using ubuntu 8.10... went to add / remove applications... nothing shows there anymore.  Any idea as to what is up?
<sheli> Still no 64bit adobe flash neither @_@
<sebsebseb> sheli: yes there is
<nightrid3r> !anyone | [HUN]dante
<ubottu> [HUN]dante: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PKodon> Suikwan1: The code is 9871820211
<Nytrix> !hii | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hii
<Nytrix> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> Nytrix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> sheli: in fact they got a 64bit version that is maybe beta now, that is meant to be better than all other Flash's or at least LInux flashes
<SiDi> sheli, actually ubuntu 8.10 has 64bit flash 10 (while windows doesnt)
<tranceparance> admin -> synaptico works but not add/remove applications
<tranceparance> synaptic rather
<sheli> im on 8.10 64bit
<tranceparance> how do I get the add/remove applications back?
<Suikwan1> PKodon, if you are sure that u are using WEP, then it is a 64-bit key
<sheli> Went to adobe site and only i386 is showing up
<wolter> tranceparance, what do you mean it doesn't work?
<[HUN]dante> can anybody ask me why i cannot get ip4 adress/ip6 address to my netcard? sorry for abd english
<OzFalcon> sheli, Any reason you are on 64 bit?
<wolter> sheli, get the flash plugin from synaptic
<tranceparance> wolter
<tranceparance> it is blank
<tranceparance> no apps show anymore
<sheli> No specific reason yet
<SiDi> sheli, activate universe/multiverse repositoriies and then install "flashplugin-nonfree" from synaptics
<marine1> can't start auotrun??? what other programs can i chose to d/l programs
<wolter> !who | tranceparance
<ubottu> tranceparance: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nightrid3r> PKodon wep is to easy to crack, if posible swith to wpa or wpa2
<OzFalcon> sheli, Because you have a 64bit cpu is NOT a good reason.
<PKodon> Suikwan1: Okay, that helps. Unfortunately, it may not help the problem. It isn't with Ubuntu, so I can't talk further about it here.
<wolter> tranceparance, you have no items on the left side to categorize apps?
<marine1> can't start auotrun??? what other programs can i chose to d/l programs from a cd/dvd
<tranceparance> wolter ... it is blank... nothing shows
<[HUN]dante> can anybody ask me why i cannot get ip4 adress/ip6 address to my netcard? sorry for abd english
<PKodon> Suikwan1: No, it's definately WEP.
<Dr_willis_AAO> marine1,  that question makes no sence.. reprase it.
<rconan> anyone know anything about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/117727 ?
<Suikwan1> ok, then its definitely 64-bit
<tranceparance> wolter I see "All" but nothing shows
<rconan> is there a decent workaround?
<OzFalcon> sheli, Just use 32 bit version. Make your life easier.
<Geek`N`Proud> sheli: are you after a 64bit flash plugin?
<PKodon> Suikwan1: We're a small guest house, we have it for the use of our guests and staff.
<eseven73> having a issue with freenx's VNC feature on Ubuntu 8.10, when i try to connect it says successful, then shows me the freenx splash screen and instantly exits, with no errors, this does not happen if I choose "Unix" instead of "VNC", when i use x11vnc i have no probs...
<Geek`N`Proud> I know a place you can get a .deb for it
<marine1> when i insert a cd/dvd it say's can't start autorun program??
<tranceparance> wolter I get "There is no matching application available."
<nightrid3r> [HUN]dante do you have a router or dhcp server on your network
<rconan> at the moment I can't follow any symlinks in shares mounted with cifs...
<wolter> tranceparance, thats really weird. Gotta go sorry.
<tranceparance> okay
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO,  when i insert a cd/dvd it say's can't start autorun program??
<sebsebseb> eseven73: you mean the nomachine.com one?
<tranceparance> thanks anyways
<tranceparance> yes
<tranceparance> very wierd
<Dr_willis_AAO> marine1,  whats on a cd that you would want to autorun?
<tranceparance> I like the add/remove option
<Meshezabeel> if you have more than a few GBs of RAM, 64-bit is highly recommended.
<eseven73> sebsebseb: I think so i got the PPA
<sheli> yeah geek
<PKodon> Suikwan1: And RutilT says it's WEP.
<Geek`N`Proud> sheli: 1 sec
<[HUN]dante> can anybody ask me why i cannot get ip4 adress/ip6 address to my netcard? sorry for abd english
<eseven73> sebsebseb: its on ubunu's ppa site
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, that is the mesage i get when i insert a disk to d/l drivers for a wireless usb
<sebsebseb> tranceparance: add or remove option LOL  that's  for  Ubuntu beginners.   Synaptic Package Manager is a lot better then that, but  then of course commands are much quicker to install and remove software
<nightrid3r> [HUN]dante what netcard you have
<tranceparance> I know
<sebsebseb> eseven73: link?
<Nytrix> !ip6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip6
<OzFalcon> Meshezabeel, More than 3gb or something
<tranceparance> sebsebseb... but its nice to see apps there
<eseven73> sebsebseb: ok give me a couple mins
<sebsebseb> tranceparance: Jaunty Jackalope Beta soon, and then I probably upgrade early
<[HUN]dante> realtek8196
<sebsebseb> whoops
<tranceparance> sebsebseb ... more than anything the fact that it is not working all of a sudden is what is bothering me
<sebsebseb> meant to send that to eseven
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, trying to cofigure wireless connection for a second pc
<Dr_willis_AAO> marine1,  its try int to autorun the windows.exe sounds like with wine.. for some reason.. Just access the disks to copy the stuff over..  where did this disk come from? windows driver disk?
<LjL> !ipv6 | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Suikwan1> Can anyone help me setup a DLink DWL-G520 wireless card under ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_AAO> marine1,  its doubtfull if the disk has ubuntu drivers on it tyat you need.
<eseven73> sebsebseb: https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<nightrid3r> [HUN]dante cable is connected ok? do you have router?
<sebsebseb> eseven73: well  I am upgrading to the Janty Beta early I expect
<[HUN]dante> i havent router,
<sebsebseb> eseven73: beta will be soon
<[HUN]dante> and its connected(im in windows) :D
<eseven73> sebsebseb: what are you saying? You lost me
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO,  no it's a usb card for a wireless connection. i can't find a us card for linux this is for linysis
<eseven73> saying to wait for next release of ubuntu for trying freenx?
<sebsebseb> eseven73: I am saying PPA's can be useful, but I am going to upgrade to the next Ubuntu early, the beta preview of it
<KaRiiM> bonsoir
<sebsebseb> eseven73: and that  the beta will be soon
<eseven73> sebsebseb: ok but what's that have to do with my question?
<sebsebseb> eseven73: yep nothing
<guntbert> !fr | KaRiiM
<ubottu> KaRiiM: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<KaRiiM> j'ai besoin d'aide svp
<pasteee> Hi, i have some problems with my update. Evolution is messing around. http://pastebin.com/m6f3fad51
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, yes it's for windows vista/xp but i'm trying to use the usb for linux
<nightrid3r> [HUN]dante you need a router or install routing software on your windows pc
<sebsebseb> eseven73: anyway nx yeah that can be used, or you can just do VNC on a network without encryption, or   tunnel  VNC over SSH when on the net
<[HUN]dante> why i need router?
<sebsebseb> [HUN]dante: routers tend to come with a hardware firewall, and whatever OS someone is using, that should beo n
<needhelp> Hello, I have MSI motherboard with onboard Realtek® ALC888. But there is no soundoutput. I do find the soundcard with "aplay -l". What is wrong?
<eseven73> sebsebseb: well tunneling vnc is slow so thats why i was hoping to get freenx going
<Marsol0> For anyone who is using wireless on the Acer Aspire One netbook: if the wireless goes out on you, spend some time trying to figure out if it's the killswitch or not.
<sebsebseb> eseven73: I  remote connected people on the net using  VNC tunneled over SSH, and yes it can be slow, but it tends to work quite well
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, i can't connect to internet in a recently installed linux system in second pc so i purchased a wireles usb card/linksys
<sebsebseb> marine1: ok you probbly got to configure that to work with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sheli> Those 64bit plugins work great thanx :D
<sheli> Now i just need to get my USB headset working and ill be all set
<Legendario> is there anyone experienced with zenity and shell script that can help me on my first script????
<eseven73> oh it works, but at a glacial speed, well I guess im sol with trying to get freenx working, thanks anyways sebsebseb :)
<marine1> sebastien, how is that done but i can't get any updater since i can't connect at all
<Dr_willis_AAO> marine1,  i doubt if tha tcd has anything you really need.. thats not in the repos allready
<Dr_willis_AAO> marine1,  i would check the forums fo ryour exact wireless gizmo and how to get it going
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, which forum
<Nytrix> !ot | Legendario
<ubottu> Legendario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pasteee> Hi, i have some problems with my update. Evolution is messing around. http://pastebin.com/m6f3fad51
<doc_brown> !chkdsk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk
<marine1> Dr_willis_AAO, does this look right
<doc_brown> !disk error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disk error
<doc_brown> !any helpful information for my problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tranceparance> sebsebseb I fixed it just now with sudo apt-get remove gnome-app-install and then sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install :-)
<doc_brown> is there something in ubuntu similar to windows check disk or chkdsk
<gwintendoDS> !q
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q
<usser> doc_brown, fsck
<Geek`N`Proud> doc_brown: fsck
<gwintendoDS> mischannel
<Geek`N`Proud> (and yes.. that name was made by someone with a sense of humour!)
<doc_brown> Geek`N`Proud, the drive cannot be 'mounted' because it's ntfs
<doc_brown> Geek`N`Proud, so how do i mount it so that i can fsck
<doc_brown> ?
<Geek`N`Proud> you fsck before mounting
<Geek`N`Proud> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs-3g
<Nytrix> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Geek`N`Proud> that should let you fsck it
<camel> Hello all
<needhelp> Hello, I need help! I have MSI motherboard with onboard Realtek® ALC888. But there is no soundoutput. I do find the soundcard with "aplay -l". What could be wrong?
<camel> I need help upgrading my 8.10 ubuntu in 9.04
<guntbert> doc_brown: but mostly its a windows issue, not having closed cleanly, check in windows
<_VIM_> !jaunty | camel
<ubottu> camel: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Nytrix> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Geek`N`Proud> camel: Jaunty is development code
<doc_brown> Geek`N`Proud, i have two internal hdd's in my desktop with this laptop hd connected via usb cable.  so i will run fsck ____ what?
<Geek`N`Proud> camel: if you don't know how to upgrade then I don't advise you to try it
<doc_brown> this laptop got dropped and wont boot
<camel> Geek`N`Proud, It's hard, right?
<Geek`N`Proud> doc_brown: find out off dmesg what it got assigned
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, "sudo fdisk -l" and look for the NTFS partition
<Geek`N`Proud> camel: no it isn't.. but using a development system is
<Geek`N`Proud> even at BETA stage it's risky
<s3a> if i hear an occasional weird spinning but not exactly a click from my computer, is it most likely to be a hard drive issue or another part?
<Geek`N`Proud> (for example.. Hardy got this bad glibc update once... insta-segfault-on-all!)
<camel> I really love to have stable editions
<Geek`N`Proud> camel: then don't upgrade till 9.04 is released
<guntbert> !ot | camel
<ubottu> camel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<camel> but today i broke ubuntu while upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<camel> not in that pc
<nightrid3r> camel then go for an lts version
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ajehals> s3a - could be a drive, or any other mechanical component (fan / cdrom etc..)
<Nytrix> !ubuntu9.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu9.04
<Nytrix> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<camel> nightrid3r, lts has broken packages, i have broke acpi for the third time..
<LinuxUser_> John
<LinuxUser_> John
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128001/
<s3a> ajehals, so its hd, cd or fan? it shouldnt be my less than 1 year old cpu?
<tave>  I have 2 systems 1 low and 1 high.  I also have an additional system as a file server. I want to be able to have both low and high data on the file server but limit data access by level of classification(low or high). Does anyone know of any linux solutions for this?
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1" should do it
<mikeshollen> I'm considering setting up a VNC server on my Ubuntu Hardy machine so I can access it from my iPhone.  Could anyone talk to me about the setup, and the dangers with this?  I'd like to do this as safely as possible.
<nightrid3r> camel i also had acpi problem but an update solved it
<emil> hi
<ajehals> s3a - thats the list of culprits I would assume first.  you cpu isn't mechanical, so it really shouldn't make any noises.
<guntbert> s3a: how should *we* know? my glass ball is a bit unclear today :-)
<doc_brown> i think this hd in question is sdc1-2
<emil> Anyone had problems with default ssh port and NX Free?
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, there is no sdc in pastebin.
<emil> I mean that NX works only on port 22
<emil> :/
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, sorry
<camel> nightrid3r, It's the third time in 8.04 man..
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128002/
<camel> I hate it now :/
<nightrid3r> camel i understand, file a bug report so they can fix it, thats the only option if you want stable system
<orudie> hi quesiton. HOw would i competely remove a program ? i did apt-get purge progrname but it didnt uninstlal completely
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, i have a 160 dual booted with xp and ubuntu.  i have a 250 internal ntfs for backup, and i have this 160 laptop drive via usb cable
<jrib> orudie: be more specific
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, OK, sdc seems to be a 160G removable device. "sudo fsck /dev/sdc1; sudo fsck /dev/sdc2" should check them
<nightrid3r> doc_brown i dont see the 160 removable in the paste
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, all in one command?
<orudie> jrib, i want to remove a roundcube
<ajehals> orudie - "dpkg --purge application" should do it, although it wont remove config files from ~
<doc_brown> nightrid3r,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/128002/
<jrib> orudie: continue... What didn't get removed exactly?
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, the internal 160, which you're booting off, note the * in the boot column) is sda.
<orudie> ajehals, yes i want to remove config files
<abe3k> guys anyone knows how to make fusion-icon my default window manager ?
<ajehals> orudie - config files from where?
<nightrid3r> doc_brown much better :)
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, yes, the ";" means "run the first command, then run the second one".
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, im not booting off the laptop drive
<orudie> ajehals, config files from roundcube's installation
<jrib> orudie: where
<doc_brown> sorry misundrestood
<rww> orudie: configuration files in your home directory aren't removed when you remove a package. you have to delete them manually. configuration files in /etc/ or other system places should have been removed by purge, and if they weren't, that's a bug.
<ajehals> orudie dpkg --purge will do that, although it wont remove things from... OK, what rww said.
<donavan01> I accidentally removed my network manager applet ... how to I get it back its not showing up in the add applet windows
<rottenkid> glymph: still online?
<Dante123> Hi
<glymph> yeah rottenkid
<josc72_> Hello .)
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, assuming no other botable device is in (USB key, CD, external drive) the * in the boot column in sda1 implies that the PC will boot off sda1 by default. This looks to be a windows partition
<tave>  I have 2 systems 1 low and 1 high.  I also have an additional system as a file server. I want to be able to have both low and high data on the file server but limit data access by level of classification(low or high). Does anyone know of any linux solutions for this?
<rottenkid> wanna know how the extract solving?
<rickard> is there a way I can connect my gnome on ubuntu on another server remotely?
<ajehals> tave - an nfs server and file permissions..
<attilacyilmazlar> is there a system like raid for ubuntu or we have to setup raid for 2 or 3 disks??
<glymph> yeah, go on then rottenkid
<rottenkid> can i PM you?
<jrib> !vnc | rickard
<ubottu> rickard: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sprinkmeier> tave, depends on the level of seperation you want. might be as simple as 2 sharepoints "high" and "low"
<glymph> sure rottenkid
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, you're right, i was confused.  currently i am booted off the 160 internal that is half xp and half ubuntu
<pasteee> Hi, i have some problems with my update. Evolution is messing around. http://pastebin.com/m6f3fad51
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, while working on the 160 laptop drive connected via usb =)
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128003/
<doc_brown> nightrid3r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128003/
<orudie> i was looking for this
<orudie> sudo apt-get remove roundcube --purge && sudo apt-get autoremove
<attilacyilmazlar> is there a system like raid for ubuntu or we have to setup classic raid for 2 or 3 disks??
<ajehals> pasteee - looks like a problem with the package, try an update and install again, if that doesn't fix it you can either go in and add a new line to the libedataserver1.2-11 files list or report it and  wait for someone to fix it
<nightrid3r> attilacyilmazlar software raid
<ravalox> Hey, does anyone here have working widescreen in Ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> ravalox yup
<ravalox> I have a projector that does 720p but I can't seem to trink Ubuntu into going widescreen
<nightrid3r> ravalox what chipset
<attilacyilmazlar> setting up raid seems too complicated. I read one how to about raid. Is there an easier way???
<ravalox> Geforce 8800
<sebsebseb> ravalox: sure  my 22inch wide screen works no problem
<needhelp> Hello, I need help! I have MSI motherboard with onboard Realtek® ALC888. But there is no soundoutput. I do find the soundcard with "aplay -l". What could be wrong?
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, what's up with that?
<Nytrix> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dave__> my syslog is being filled with        "snd-emu10k1: Suspected sound card removal "
<dave__> any ideas how to stop that
<attilacyilmazlar> thanks Nytrix
<nightrid3r> ravalox dunno mucht about nvidia, have an SIS myself, sorry
<dave__> pls?
<ajehals> ravalox - I have a 3m projector that works niceley at pretty much any resolution my laptop will put out...
<Stathis`> hey all
 * doc_brown strikes match
 * doc_brown lights computer 
<sprinkmeier> doc_brown, looks like you're missing the NTFS checker. Personally I'd boot into windows and let windows do the checking (I don't trust linux to write to NTFS)
<ravalox> I can't seem to get it to do anything aside for standard 1024
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, i'll use xp and chkdsk
<doc_brown> sprinkmeier, thanks
<ravalox> Every other device I have does widescreen beautifully except my Ubuntu media center
<nightrid3r> ravalox did you install the nvidia drivers
<creAtion> Does anyone know who is best to contact about a regional specific repository not being available?
<creAtion>  http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com is not available for desktop or server
<ravalox> Certtainly
<ravalox> I play Quake Wars.  A lot.
<ltw> Could anyone let me know if there is a way to convert mac os x dictionary file format to a stardict or gnome-dictionary readable one?
<ajehals> ravalox - I'm using kde, krandtray happily ajusts the resolution as required, I'm not sure what the gnome equivalent is, although you could issue commands to xrandr directly... some info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652745
<Java_Head> ravalox - could you post your graphics card and monitor type? i'll see if i can help...
<NemesisD> anyone happen to know of any open source IT automation tools that one could use to monitor the status of many computers on the network, remote-control both windows and *nix machines, push out updates/patches to many machines at once, stuff like that?
<Nytrix> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ravalox> It;s a geforce 8800
<sprinkmeier> NemesisD, puppet?
<ajehals> NemesisD - don't want much do you... :)
<ravalox> and a Mitsubishi HC 1600 projector
<tave> sprinkmeier - I would also like to pass data from low to high and restrict low from seeing high data
<juanito_> when i try to run Xchat from terminal i get this error. XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build! Canceled.
<sprinkmeier> ajehals, he could have asked that it make coffee too...
<NemesisD> ajehals: boss wants to avoid paying 3k+ for closed source software that does this
<idkdell> Hello, can someone tell me if i can sell the ubuntu disks i have on ebay?
<needhelp> Can anyone please help me getting sound to work? I have onboard ALC888 sounddevice
<NemesisD> sprinkmeier: never heard of puppet, looking into it now
<Nytrix> juanito_, join #xchat
<xnevermore> hey guys. I want to route espeak's (text-to-speech program) output to ekiga's input (or the main microphone input). How do I do this?
<Nytrix> !sound | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sprinkmeier> OK.... LOW computers mount the LOW sharepoint R/W. HIGH computers mount the HIGH sharepoint R/W and the LOW sharepoint R/O. Enforce RO/RW at the shareopint level. Now HIGH computers can import from LOW, but nothing can leak (assuming everything works as advertsed :-)
<nightrid3r> idkdell yes you can (its called delivery charges) but who will want to buy them if they can have them for free
<jscinoz_> Hmm
<jscinoz> I have a question regarding ad-hoc networking via the use of the command line tools (not networkmanager)
<rww> !support > n2diy
<sprinkmeier> NemesisD, google for the recent LCA, lots of puppet talks. I think it's very Linux flavoured, your windows boxes might be SOL.
<ubottu> n2diy, please see my private message
<pasteee> Hi, i have some problems with my update. Evolution is messing around. http://pastebin.com/m6f3fad51
<sebsebseb> pasteee: Evoloution is ok, but I  recommend Mozilla Thunderbird :)
<NemesisD> sprinkmeier: ah bummer. we realistically only have 1 or 2 linux machines, i think he was hoping for something mostly for windows boxes
<ajehals> NemesisD - you can probably do all of it using OSS and some scripting for the automation, but it's been a while since I have had to look at the windows side of it...  if you were in the UK, I'd give you my office number, that is the kind of thing we could sort out for you for a lot less than 3k...
<starfruit> anyone installed ubuntu on external device? running it via usb 2.0 diskk?
<SPF> NemesisD: Nagios
<jscinoz> How can you use WPA encryption with an ad-hoc wireless network, wpa_supplicant only seems to work as a client, and hostapd only works with Master mode not ad-hoc
<pasteee> sebsebseb : Please check my post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6856670#post6856670
<John_> Hi, i have a install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz on my desktop, how do i install such a file ?
<attilacyilmazlar> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sebsebseb> pasteee: I haven't  used Evoloution  properly myself,  altough I  think I saw it set up once on someone elses computer
<idkdell> move it to your /tmp dir and then type the command into terminal that the people give you?
<Nytrix> !flash | John_
<ubottu> John_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> pasteee: ,but Thunderbird since good add ons and that :)
<tesseracter> #linux
<pasteee> Thats not my problem really :D
<John_> Nytrix:  thanks
<jscinoz> John_, Basically, you extract it and run the script in it, or you can manually copy the libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<NemesisD> SPF: that looks pretty good for solving part of the problem, minus the remote desktop control and updates/software installs on the windoze machines
<Java_Head> starfruit - i assume you don't mean "live booting" i boot off a 1gig sd card myself
<tave> sprinkmeier - thx, for the help, will try to apply it to my setup
<starfruit> Java_Head, i want to buy netbook, which comes with 8 gb solid state.  so want to run ubuntu on 2.0 external drive (USB).
<tesseracter> hi. i want to send one sound stream to the front speakers, and another different stream to the rear speakers. possible?
<starfruit> Java_Head, can't fit crap on the 8 gb solid state
<John_> jscinoz:  i have extracted it on my desktop now, but how do i run the script in it ?
<tesseracter> starfruit, 8gb is enough to run ubuntu...
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: hey man, long time no see
<NemesisD> opsi sounds like it might be pretty awesome
<jscinoz> John_, you need to make it executable, like this: chmod a+x install_flash_player.sh
<jscinoz> hey sebastien
<xnevermore> Nytrix: while that's all helpful sound information, it doesn't answer my specific question concerning routing the sound output of a program to the main mic input
<jscinoz> gah damn tab complete, i meant sebsebseb
<rapt0rjezuz> how do i use a proxy on xchat-gnome
<sebsebseb> pasteee: ok your trying to install it
<starfruit> tesseracter, i don't want to wipe the solid state, want 2 OSes
<sebsebseb> pasteee: evoloution comes as part of ubuntu-desktop  so  what was wrong with the default install of it?
<tesseracter> starfruit, then softlink your large non-necessary stuff to the external drive
<John_> jscinoz:  Hmm .. so ill paste that in terminal, and then its ececutable ?
<Nytrix> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: why not on an IM?
<starfruit> tesseracter, ? softlink?
<jscinoz> John_, not that exactly, the name of the script may be different, basically its chmod a+x nameofscripthere
<tesseracter> starfruit, google for usb bootable OS
<Nytrix> rapt, join #xchat
<jscinoz> sebsebseb, going on now, been extremely busy the last week, not getting home until midnight every night
<John_> jscinoz: Hmm okay .. so ill try to write this in terminal chmod a+x nameofscripthere
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: oh how come?]
<jscinoz> John_, yeah but change nameofscript here to the name of the .sh file that you extracted
<tom__> hi i just trying removing pulse audio and lost sound output with alsa, but i reinstalled it ant it isn't working now, it says Mar  7 00:01:23 nightrider pulseaudio[5690]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<tesseracter> starfruit, ln. linux makes it possible to have any part of the filesystem on any partition you please.
<jscinoz> sebsebseb, school musical, doesnt end until 11 each night and i dont get home until around 0030
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: oh  long way  from school and your house?
<_VIM_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jscinoz> sebsebseb, yeah, anyways we can continue this on XMPP, here isnt the best place :P
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: indeed that's why I told him to go on IM :)
<sebsebseb> jscinoz: indeed
<starfruit> tesseracter, i want to run two OSes. probably linux on 8gb solid state, and windows on usb 2.0 with 120 GB
<John_> jscinoz: There are no sh file . there are only two files, and that is flashplayer-installer and libflashplayer.so
<jscinoz> John_, the first one
<tesseracter> starfruit, so i have my /home/tesseracter/ directory on a 16gb USB drive, and i take it with me :-)
<rww> John_: run flashplayer-installer, or copy libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ (make that directory if it doesn't exist already)
<John_> jscinoz: hm okay , ill try
<tesseracter> starfruit, i've never seen someone run windows off a USB drive, not saying it is impossible.
<jscinoz> How can you use WPA encryption with an ad-hoc wireless network, wpa_supplicant only seems to work as a client, and hostapd only works with Master mode not ad-hoc, any ideas how i can use WPA with an ad-hoc wireless network?
<oneeyedelf1> tesseracter: the windows installer will not install to a usb drive
<needhelp> Soundproblem solved. A question, which output connection should I connect to the amplifier? Line-out, RS-out, CS-out or SS-out? All seems to work
<starfruit> tesseracter, my concern is the 2.0 usb bus will not hand the OS well.
<xnevermore> I'm trying to route the output of espeak (a text-to-speech program) to the main mic input. Does anyone know how i can do this? espeak can direct the sound output to stdout. Can I pipe this to the mic input somehow, rather than /dev/dsp?
<mikeshollen> Is anyone here good with networking?  I am trying to connect via VNC to my computer outside of my network and I need help with the address
<loabivaa> how to I install a .bin file?
<david_> hello
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: ok yeah  tunneld VNC over SSH,  or it's insecure when your using the net
<sebsebseb> david_: hi
<mikeshollen> sebsebseb: Would you go into further detail?
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: you need commands and a SSH account
<mezquitale> anyone here has managed to sync a windows media 5 device with ANY client in ubuntu???  I have a PPC 6700 that I want to sync using ubuntu
<david_> is it possible to make it so that i cant turnoff/restart the pc from the login screen,but i am able to do so once i login? right now i managed to remove it from the login window, but it removed it also from the quit menu
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: as well as x11vnc and openssh-server installed
<dajxd> This is probably a ridiculous question and I apologize, but are there any known issues that would cause a fresh install of ubuntu on a macbook to freezes every half an hour or so?
<mikeshollen> sebsebseb: so in order to use VNC outside of my local network, I need SSH?
<tesseracter> starfruit, only experience i have with USB 2.0 OS is puppy, which loads completely into RAM. it will probably be sluggish, and you'll want to turn off log writing to that drive.
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: to make it secure,  you need to tunnel it over SSH
<loabivaa> hello.. how to I install a .bin file?
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: the Internet is not secure
<tesseracter> starfruit, any REAL reason you need windows on a netbook?
<mikeshollen> sebsebseb: how does SSH secure it?
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: makes it encrypted
<mezquitale> dajxd, sounds like your hadware is making ubuntu crash, it could be your motherboard
<tc111> anyone know of a closer repo mirror for lpia than ubuntu-ports?
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: I guess not
<starfruit> tesseracter, i plan to get netbook (one comes with linux) on 8 gb solid state. there for i need a 2nd os, so i must chain it to USB2.0, and for that matter, i want to put w2k8 server on usb
<dajxd> mezquitale: even when it doesn't effect any other OSes?
<Free0ne> How come when I run a command with sudo or one that requires root password and then like 3 minutes later if I do another action in root it DOESN'T require the root password. Is this unsafe?
<tesseracter> starfruit, on my eeepc, wine runs anything windows related(or use virtualbox)
<divXjunk> hey ppl
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: the I guess not was to the netbook guy
<dajxd> loabivaa: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/7296-i-need-help-installing-bin-files.html#post41516
<divXjunk> i can't seem to get a irc server added in xchat
<sebsebseb> Windows is not needed on a netbook
<tesseracter> starfruit, you havent explained the need for dual boot...
<pl> hello
<starfruit> tesseracter, dude, i want to run ms_dhcp, domain, etc..... i know ubuntu get all those, but i want to use ms ones; practice for certifications
<mezquitale> dajxd, it could be a certain hardware is making linux cry, my wireless card was making my laptop take long to boot up so yes, it could be some hard ware that is not playing nice with ubuntu
<tesseracter> Free0ne, you can change the sudo timeout if you think it is unsafe
<pl> i just noticed that my system is using Swap space when plenty of ram is still free.. any ideas why?
<dajxd> mezquitale: I'll try doing some diagnostic stuff, thank you.
<sebsebseb> tesseracter: Windows is not needed on a netbook
<stefg> Free0ne: It's intended behaviour that your sudo password is cached for some time so you dont need to put it in every 30 seconds
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: PM me and I can tell you things about VNC over SSH a lot of stuff to tell you
<tesseracter> starfruit, i won't stop you, but i advise virtualBox if you need a true windows environment on a netbook
<mezquitale> dajxd, look at the logs, youll probably find somethere theree
<sebsebseb> mikeshollen: so don't want to like take over the channel with it
<dajxd> mezquitale: where do I find those?
<Free0ne> tesseracter, could you tell me how to do that please? Technically if I ran sudo to intsall a program then started browsing the internet and lucky me got hacked because of a 0-day?
<armence> So, question for all of you... I wanted to know if there already are C++ and Java, editors, compilers and linkers in ubuntu
<starfruit> tesseracter, that will even; be worst. netbook comes with max 2gb
<starfruit> ram
<mezquitale> that is another question that hopefully someone else may be able to help you with, all i know is dmesg
<sebsebseb> armence: yeah devc++ and what not
<Free0ne> stefg, If I know I'm going to have to be using root for a while I'd prefer to use sudo su personally, just in case
<dajxd> mezquitale: I'll do some lookin' myself.  Thanks again.
<tesseracter> starfruit, store the virtualbox partition on the external drive.
<storbeck> Free0ne: If you're so concerned about it, write your own OS.
<_VIM_> ouch
<tesseracter> starfruit, is this gunna be your only pc? thats not too smart...
<starfruit> tesseracter, but dual boot makes it faster
<starfruit> tesseracter, no, i have other pcs.
<david_> is there anyone taht can help set up my ubuntu so that the pc can be turned off only when im logged in?
<tesseracter> storbeck, thats silly! he can just change the sudo timeout period. Free0ne, google "sudo timeout"
<sebsebseb> david_: you mean you want it to be able to autu shut down?
<tesseracter> starfruit, heh, dualboot is faster? what universe are you in?
<sebsebseb> david_: auto shut down
<needhelp> Soundproblem solved. A question, which output connection should I connect to the amplifier? Line-out, RS-out, CS-out or SS-out? All seems to work
<david_> sebsebseb, no, i mean that there is no power off in the login window
<nightrid3r> needhelp line-out
<david_> sebsebseb, but if i login into my account i can poweroff
<stefg> Free0ne: If you know what you're doing that's perfectly fine :-) (i prefer sudo -s though for a root shell)
<Nytrix> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Free0ne> storbeck: I've come to the conclusion that you are a troll... I was only asking if it was possible to get hacked by running sudo in another application and the timeout allowing a usermode program to get root priviledges
<needhelp> nightrid3r, thanks
<sebsebseb> david_: I think there is if you go to options
<starfruit> tesseracter, the universe in which dual boot is faster
<ajehals> starfruit - tesseracter - partition the machine, install as if you want to dual boot and then either dual boot or launch the OS from the other physical partition in a VM (like qemu)...
<needhelp> Is there no GUI for xmms2 ?
<Free0ne> stefg and ubottu: thanks
<LifeIsPain> I just came in here to stab whoever sent someone to #xchat for an issue that was happening with xchat-gnome, and then to stab again for the name of xchat-gnome which is confusing to users
<mezquitale> anyone here ever synced windows media 5 device with a client in ubuntu???
#ubuntu 2009-03-08
<david_> sebsebseb, i went to system, administration, login window and removed the "show actions" menu
<tesseracter> starfruit, you havent even got the netbook, you really want to argue about this?
<dale1v> im new with this ubuntu stuff (installed it last night), but ive installed kde 4.2.1 fine and everything works but im getting a few artifacts on the screen. is it kde or is it the drivers?
<sebsebseb> david_: ok I don't know
<david_> sebsebseb, but when i go to system quit it doesnt allow me to turn it off
<starfruit> ajehals, netbook is only 8 gb
<sebsebseb> dale1v: artifacts?????
<tesseracter> ajehals, i've been trying to tell him to use a VM, isnt working.
<starfruit> tesseracter, on my laptop, dual boot is faster than vmware
<mezquitale> dale1v, try GNOME, gnome is a lot faster than KDE and a lot simpler
<dale1v> sebsebseb, visual bugs
<starfruit> tesseracter, my current laptop
<ajehals> starfruit - so? You will need disk space whether it is in a VM or a physical partition.
<sebsebseb> dale1v: ok do you have your graphics card driver installed?
<rww> LifeIsPain: stab Nytrix. And the general consensus here is that xchat-gnome sucks too.]
 * LifeIsPain stabs Nytrix a bit
<tesseracter> starfruit, what the heck are you trying to do with this thing?
<dale1v> urm yeah i do. when i selected advanced visual effects in settings in gnome it downloaded a set of drivers
<starfruit> tesseracter, use two OS
<Nytrix> lol
<rww> Nytrix: quit sending people to the wrong room. xchat-gnome isn't supported for #xchat, and we shouldn't be sending people to #xchat for xchat problems most of the time anyway.
<rww> LifeIsPain: thanks for pointing it out.
<Nytrix> my bad
<LifeIsPain> I don't mind answering questions related to xchat itself, it is why I contribute there, but it doesn't help with missinformation
<needhelp> Is xmms obsolete? Then which player is newer and at least equally good? Dont say rhythmbox or some big and advanced crap like that
<rww> !xmms | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<tesseracter> starfruit, why on the netbook???
<bazhang> needhelp, audacious
<sebsebseb> needhelp: your on Intrepid Ibex?
<sebsebseb> needhelp: try Banshee :)
<donavan01> starfruit not so sound like an ass here but why would you want to run server 2008 on a netbook?
<Nytrix> needhelp use VLC
<needhelp> I installed xmms2, but that was just a commandline-tool!
<CharelB> needhelp,
<tesseracter> starfruit, what you are suggesting is like loading 4 fat dudes in a miata. its possible, but WHY?
<rww> needhelp: then look at the others. xmms is very, very obsolete.
<CharelB> you should install a GUI for xmms and you're done ..
 * tesseracter highfives donavan01 
<needhelp> okay, ill try the others
<donavan01> tesseracter: nice way of putting it
<sebsebseb> needhelp: Banshee is a very good  music and video player, well  the version in Intrepid Ibex 8.10,  version in Hardy 8.04 sucks, but a ppa can be got for  Ibex version
<starfruit> why? because i dual boot all the time on my othre machines
<Nytrix> needhelp, id say VLC is best
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<donavan01> starfruit:  no why would you take a small  portable (not very powerful machine and load it with an OS that is designed to be run on a stationary machine with some every duty processing power
<tesseracter> starfruit, the consensus is that your question is well outside normal usage, and you are on your own for this stuff.
<needhelp> VLC is good for avi-playback. I just installed audacious. Looks very like xmms
<tesseracter> starfruit left...
<donavan01> starfruit: dont get me wrong im all about doing things just for the sake of doing it but I really dont see that point other than bragging rights
<donavan01> :(
<r33tfux0r> Greetings.  My monitor is no longer showing up properly (unknown) and my resolution choices are incorrect.  I am running 8.10.  I checked xorg.conf and tried to reconfigure the server to no avail.
<tesseracter> so, anyone seen someone put one audio stream to the front speakers, and another stream to the rear speakers? or am i off in crazy-land?
<ajehals> starfruit: what was the issue initially?
<donavan01> ajehals: he ran away
<ajehals> donavan01 - huh, didn't see him quit.  My client must be playing up...
<donavan01> ajehals: thats ok I had to be told too thats why I passed the message along
<ajehals> ta
<sidewalk> anyone know how to setup wpa ad-hoc under debian? where can i find a good manual? network-manager doesn't work
<sebsebseb> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> sidewalk: try #debian
<bazhang> sidewalk, debian has very ample documentation; this is ubuntu support only
<donavan01> so I accidentally killed my networkmanager applet and now I dont know how to get it back and its not showing up in the add applet window ... a little help?
<sidewalk> anyone know how to setup wpa ad-hoc under ubuntu? where can i find a good manual? network-manager doesn't work
<sidewalk> :P
<sebsebseb> sidewalk: a quick change of distro?  or you meant to type Ubuntu all along?
<mmanders> You could try wicd - an alternative network manager GUI that's pretty good#
<sidewalk> sebsebseb: ubuntu ubuntu. 8.10 :PÅ
<sebsebseb> sidewalk: why did you put Debian then?  :D
<bazhang> sidewalk, how about seeing your sources.list -->paste.ubuntu.com
<ajehals> sidewalk - shall I drop my wpa config files from *debian* onto a pastebin for you...?
<sidewalk> ajehals: would be nice to see
<sidewalk> ajehals: url?
<Edbuntu> any plans for the next release of Ubuntu yet?
<Edbuntu> I know its a month off
<bazhang> Edbuntu, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<_VIM_> try #ubuntu+1
<ajehals> msg sidewalk  http://pastebin.com/m290cb65f
<LjL> !doesn't work | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Rictu> I'm not the brightest bulb in the room but I have a problem that I'm sure you folks can help with. Every time I attempt to run updates fetch fails and the system asks if I want to partial upgrade which never runs complete. Any ideas how I can rectify the problem ?
<LjL> !pm | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SwissChse> Synaptic, check for broken packages...
<LjL> sidewalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Edbuntu> when do you guys suspect that ubuntu will be able toplay windows games like COD and GTA ?
<rogue780> I just installed ubuntu on a system with an ide drive as primary master, and then a sata drive as well. the sata drive is mounted at /data/share and the ide drive is the / partition. When it starts to boot it gives me an error 2, which I believe is a partition not found error. I believe this is because ubuntu's installer detects the drives in a different order then grub...how do I edit grub to detect them in the right order?
<bazhang> Edbuntu, check the appdb
<LjL> sidewalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs for the non-ad-hoc-specific instructions including WPA usage
<zash> what the hell, gnome-do totaly locked X, and refused to die
<rogue780> I've managed to get bash and my / partition mounted ... not sure where to look
<mylisto> trying to rip a movie I own for a backup...
<mylisto> the dvd is like 7.9g
<LjL> Edbuntu: quite possibly never
<sebsebseb> Edbuntu: I think GTA maybe works now
<mylisto> my dvd's are only the original kind...4.5g?
<sebsebseb> Edbuntu: just dual boot for Windows games, that you can't get working in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Edbuntu: or stop playing them, and use  Linux native games instead :)
<sebsebseb> Edbuntu: or play stuff on a games console
<Edbuntu> k
<danes_> Is Tue Jan 19 03:14:08 GMT 2038 still a problem nowadays?
<sebsebseb> Edbuntu: why you calilng yourself Edubuntu?
<LjL> sebsebseb: i suppose he can figure those out by himself...
<_VIM_> danes luckly i'll either be gone, or too old to care :)
<mylisto> I would love to rip the entire dvd...is this at all possible?
<rogue780> sebsebseb, linux native games are usually fairly lame, with the exception of urban terror
<sebsebseb> LjL: I guess one day Desktop Linux will have enough market share, and then the commerical games companies will take it seriously
<meshuggah> hello, i only want to know when the new ubuntu ? April 2009 ?
<meshuggah> rogue780, what is urban terror?
<LjL> sebsebseb: quite possibly, but meanwhile, i don't think you're helping him giving obvious suggestions
<rogue780> meshuggah, urban terror is a first person shooter based on the quake3 engine. it's super fun
<sidewalk> anyone tried wicd under ubuntu?
<rogue780> works on mac, linux, and windows
<sidewalk> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<danes_> _VIM_ I just read about it as a geek joke, but got interested in know more about it. So there is no solution up to this day?
<LjL> !fishing | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sebsebseb> LjL: well there are people that put  Ubuntu on thinking that they can play their WIndows games on it as well
<bazhang> sidewalk, no real need, the command line works fine; would you like a guide from the forums?
<meshuggah> rogue780, do you think it run on p4 1.5 ghz 256mb ram geforce4 64mb ?
<rogue780> works on mac, linux, and windows? I'm having issues booting
<vyadmin> is there a how to on how to administrate apach2...  newby on a new install of ubuntu
<DrHalan1> hey, i uploaded a package to my ppa with dput and it said that uploading went fine but i didn'T get any email from launchpad nor did the package apear in the ppa
<_VIM_> danes to be honest I have no clue sorry.
<sebsebseb> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LjL> sebsebseb: and answering "possibly never" seems enough
<mylisto> is it at all possible to compress a 7.5 gig dvd to a 4.5 gig dvd
<bazhang> sebsebseb, please /msg ubottu thanks
<rogue780> meshuggah, it runs on my mac mini (1.4ghz ppc, 512mb ram, 32mb vram) well enough to play
<bazhang> mylisto, no
<sebsebseb> bazhang: it wasn't clear, but it was a reply to  the mysql question
<meshuggah> rogue780, so i should try, thank for suggestion
<meshuggah> mylisto, i did a year ago when i had winshitxp
<mylisto> so I need to get agual layer?
<sebsebseb> vyadmin: I guess you may want to do LAMP so see above
<LjL> !language | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<meshuggah> lol
<bazhang> meshuggah, please keep it family friendly
<mylisto> meshuggah: how did you do that?
<LjL> !lol | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mylisto> laughing out loud :D
<meshuggah> mylisto, i dont remember what program, but i ripped dvd, auto-compressing it to about 55-60% average to fit 4.7gig
<sebsebseb> !mysql |  vyadmin
<ubottu> vyadmin: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mylisto> so not possible in ubuntu?
<meshuggah> mylisto, i did a few of it...maybe a hundred
<meshuggah> mylisto, i say it is probably possible
<armence> OK, I downloaded the installer for the Java SDK. It is a .bin file. How do I run it?
<vyadmin> if I just install apache2- LAMP on ubuntu WS so I can test and develop on it, is there a simple way to install the LAMP platform?
<juanito_> how can i get this package libdvdcss2 ?
<LjL> !libdvdcss2 | juanito_
<ubottu> juanito_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> vyadmin: last time I did LAMP on Ubuntu it was very easy
<bazhang> juanito_, dl from medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> vyadmin: that was over a year ago though
<meshuggah> mylisto, i am pretty sure you can, but sorry i dont know how, i have linux installed since 1month 1week, 1week of ubuntu and now 1 month of debian
<mylisto> hmm...
<sebsebseb> vyadmin: yeah you just pretty much install LAMP I think
<meshuggah> mylisto, search google for : ubuntu rip dvd
<mylisto> anything like dvd shrink for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> vyadmin: pretty much just install it I think
<juanito_> thanks
<meshuggah> mylisto, it was one of these program i tried
<LjL> vyadmin: the "LAMP platform" is just apache, mysql and php. nothing more.
<meshuggah> mylisto, try google, he is your friend
<sebsebseb> mylisto: maybe you can find an alternative on  these sites  http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com
<vyadmin> what about an apache managementment tutorial.. which files need to be maintained and updated?
<meshuggah> mylisto, and when he knows something he answer, he is not like some human
<meshuggah> \:)
<sam_> I need some help with my iPod.
<sebsebseb> !ipd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipd
<sebsebseb> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sam_> All of the songs have been "orphaned".
<meshuggah> !dvdrip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip
<mylisto> :D dvd95 :D
<sam_> So they are on the iPod Hard Drive, but they dont show up in songs- so basically th thing is holding like 30 GB of music but theres nothing i can do to make it play the files
<meshuggah> mylisto, you found?
<armence> So, more generally, how do I execute a .bin file?
<mylisto> just open a dvd ripper program
<sebsebseb> sam_: there are itunes alternatives and that for Linux
<mylisto> yeah I did
<mylisto> get dvd 9 to 5
<meshuggah> mylisto, great
<sebsebseb> !bin
<mylisto> its in the packager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<mylisto> only problem...
<meshuggah> mylisto, now rip enough dvd to put hollywood to his knee
<mylisto> shows the video tracks...
<sam_> Yea. I used GTKpod to "Check iPod's files". but that ended up freezing at the same spot like 3 times.
<mylisto> :D
<mylisto> its a home movie :D
<LjL> armence: are you sure you want to? most software should be installed via the package manager, and running random programs like that may be harmful. anyway, ./filename.bin
<meshuggah> mylisto, lol :)
<ajehals> armence make it executable with chmod and then execute it - open a terminal and type in the filename...
<mylisto> and it shows 2 audio tracks, both ac-3
<sebsebseb> sam_: ok  check these sites out http://www.osalt.com http://www.linuxeq.com
<mylisto> one is 6 channels and one is 2 channels
<meshuggah> mylisto, take the 2nd
<mylisto> ?
<ajehals> armence  - is this the java installer? - because there are comprehensive instructions on the sun site for that.
<mylisto> can't I do both?
<meshuggah> mylisto, yes you can
<grymme> heeey, help. :O sudo apt-get install unrar UNRAR DONT EXiST. so I install unrar-free. and that one cant unrar my rars.. :P what do i do?
<mylisto> thats for surround sound isn't it?
<grymme> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sam_> But i  need help restoring all of my files back. how else can i do that
<meshuggah> mylisto, but me when ripping, i always took the main video + the 2 channel french
<armence> ajehals: I didn't see those instructions... thanks though
<meshuggah> mylisto, do what you need  :)
<sebsebseb> sam_: I don't know, but at least one of those sites mentions a good Itunes alternative
<grymme> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<LjL> armence: you're installing java? why not use the package?
<armence> LjL: I'm installing the SDK
<sam_> it's not the itunes alternative im worried about. its getting my music back to the ipod
<webBuilder> Hello friends I am trying to follow this instruction "deb http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu hardy main
<webBuilder> deb-src http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu hardy main" it keep telling me deb: command not found is there anyone who is willing to give me a direction
<sebsebseb> sam_: don't know maybe there's a ipod channel #ipod  I know theres  #mac
<LjL> !info sun-java6-jdk | armence
<ubottu> sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 17084 kB, installed size 54676 kB
<mylisto> dammit..getting read errors
<sebsebseb> sam_: also Ipod is a type of hardare so  #hardware and  #linux is a more general Linux channel
<ajehals> webBuilder - I think the instructions are to add that to your sources list. (/etc/apt/sources.list
<ajehals> )
<webBuilder> ajehals: you are correct but how do I do that
<mylisto> error reading NAV packet
<webBuilder> ajehals I just need to add that link in to that list ?
<meshuggah> damn, this channel is way more busy than the debian one....and one thousand more people
<mylisto> the dvd has no scratches
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: yep
<ajehals> either open the file and enter it, or use 'echo'.  that would be $echo "whatever" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<g0tcha> hey guys, whats the best way to see cpu usage durring an installation through terminal?
<sebsebseb> !cpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu
<meshuggah> mylisto, if you copy it to your hard drive first?
<ajehals> webBuilder - although you would have to use 'sudo echo' I suppose.
<ensay> how come even as root on 8.10 i cant  delete a file with  rm -rf /mnt/filename    where perms is 444 for filename?
<willytell> Hello all, I'm trying to select a video conference software for install in a server..... some idea?
<willytell> some video conference software server, any idea?
<sebsebseb> willytell: not sure, but maybe you can find one on http://www.osalt.com  or  http://www.linuxeq.com  also if you search these sites you can find pretty much any type of software, but some you can't just get yet since early development  http://www.sf.net  http://www.freshmeat.net
<ensay> willytell-> must see your face or just share the desktop?
<meshuggah> rogue780, i am new to linux, which file should i download first?, and do i need some non-free quake3 files first?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: clean install?
<willytell> mainly a webcam
<webBuilder> ajehals Thank you so much I'm trying to see if ti works
<ensay> willytell-> dont know,try skype
<ajehals> Macer - morning.
<willytell> ensay, a webcam could be nice at first instance.
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, installing urban terror
<ensay> willytell-> do you really need to show your face?
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, http://www.urbanterror.net/page.php?6
<willytell> ensay, I've tested skype and it works very good. But, I would like to install something in the LAN.
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: native Linux game or wine??????
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, native for sure
<Free0ne> Well, I just ran sudo visudo and added the timeout line... Welp, it screwed up sudo. I read online that since it opened it through nano and no newline was added it failed... Well here is the problem, now I can't run anything as root. I can't edit /etc/sudoers because I can't get root priviledges. Any help? :(
<armence> LjL: thanks. I really need to get used to the idea that if I can't see something in under three seconds, it does not mean Microsoft did not see fit to put it on my system and that I have to download something
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: ok sudo apt-get  install urbanterror  ?
<welp> Free0ne: Poor sudo.
<willytell> ensay, not really.
<rogue780> meshuggah, hold on a sec
<ensay> willytell-> then look into vnc based viewers  particularly  x11vnc
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, it dont find it, but i am running debian lenny not ubuntu :) dont ask me what i am doing here lol :)
<ensay> how come even as root on 8.10 i cant  delete a file with  rm -rf /mnt/filename    where perms is 444 for filename?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: ok  you want #debian
<rogue780> meshuggah, http://dls.urt.voxel.net/q3ut4/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<LjL> ensay: is that filesystem mounted read/write?
<ensay> no extra info when  doing a getfacl on the file
<meshuggah> rogue780, thank
<ajehals> ensay - what is it mounted as?
<willytell> ensay, sebsebseb thank you very much.
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, no no i am fine here :)
<ensay> LjL yes i mounted it as rw
<sebsebseb> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ensay> ajehals-> rw
<rogue780> mesh unzip it, and one of the files "iourbanterror" i think is the one for linux
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: yep not Debian suppourt
<LjL> ensay: but is it? it might have been automatically mounted as ro if some problem was detected, check "mount"
<mictor> anyone know a good a way to recover data on a ssd?
<willytell> ensay, have you tested Ekiga?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: :D   what I will do next is :D
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !recover | mictor
<ubottu> mictor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<meshuggah> lol
<ajehals> ensay - actual device or something that could have independent r/w control (nfs server/thumb disk with a lock etc..)
<ajehals> ensay - also can you chown/chmod it?
<ensay> ajehals-> this is linux ext3 filesystem..
<sahil> im having a little trouble getting my vga output to work on a dell inspiron 1525 any ideas?
<ensay> ajehals-> cant even chmod it
<g0tcha> anyone know whats the best way to see cpu usage durring an installation through terminal?
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, ok ok :) do you mind if i stay there, i will stop asking question and try to only answer question ? :)
<ajehals> ensay - a local file system?
<vyadmin> I know what LAMP is... but I am trying to figure out how to add virtual hosts...  where are the instructions on how to do this?
<ensay> ajehals-> local in a sense that is /dev/sdb2     here.. /dev/sdb2 on /mnt type ext3 (rw)   mount command results
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, cause it is a little more lively here, a little..:)
<sebsebseb> meshuggah:  if I was a mod I might boot you out ha ha :D  nah  not really since you seem ok
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: indeed  Ubuntu has more users than Debian
<ajehals> ensay - yeah local enough. Can you unmount it?
<ensay> ajehals-> yeah i can manually mount and unmount /dev/sdb2
<sar4j> @g0tcha : look at top
<ajehals> ensay  and it makes no difference?
<ensay> ajehals-> nope, it does not make a difference
<sholeh> join #jakarta
<_VIM_> id rather not
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, i like ubuntu, but when trying debian on another partition, debian screwed the boot of ubuntu, so i didnt reinstalled ubuntu cause i lend my cd to another one.   I am doing my best to convert people to stop using windows. ;)
<ajehals> ensay, so its not write protected media, its mounted rw, permissions are 444 and you can't chown, chmod or remove it as root?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: oh Grub went bad?
<FelipeS> hey guys I'm trying to build a program from source, but it's telling me the following when running make:
<FelipeS> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<FelipeS> jrb.c:554: error: ‘jrb_print_tree’ defined but not used
<ensay> ajehals-> affirmative, thats why am stumped
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, yes grub went bad, 2 times lol
<Free0ne> *sigh* I have to reboot into recovery mode apparently to re-enable root and fix the sudoers file lol. bye everyone ;) <3
<ajehals> ensay - how big is the file? can you read it?
<g0tcha> sar4j, where at top?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: ok Grub can be fixed
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, when will the new ubuntu will be ready is it april 2009?
<Brad777> Hi is there a file like the rc.conf file in arch that has all of the daemons that autostart in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: yep April
<_VIM_> late april no doubt
<nightrid3r> meshuggah april 23
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: end of April, but I will get the beta in a week or so
<ensay> ajehals-> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 10224 Dec 29 00:41 extlinux.sys   so its fairly small, and when file extlinux.sys its says its data, binary when displayed
<ajehals> ensay - if it's 444 you should be able to do so as your user.
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, yes but i didnt minded, i wanted to try a few distribution
<mmanders> So what are the major differences between Hardy and Januty (Loving Hardy on my laptop)!?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: Debian is 100%  free software and open source?
<LjL> mmanders: that Jaunty is not yet released and may fry your system at any time if you use it.
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, we can add repository to download non free
<mmanders> LjL: lol fair enough
<sebsebseb> mmanders: Hardy is LTS,  Jaunty  will be more cutting edege
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mmanders> Still, I was pleasantly surprised at how well my upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 went!
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, but it is "locked" standard
<ajehals> ensay, I'd try a chmod 700 extlinux.sys again, just to be sure, but other than that, as root, I have no idea, even if it was in use you should be able to remove it... can you move/rename it?
<Brad777> Hi is there a file like the rc.conf file in arch that has all of the daemons that autostart in ubuntu?
<mmanders> So it's best to stick with 8.10 and maybe try 9,04 on KVM
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: locked????
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, debian is a little faster, but a little more complicated
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: yeah I still haven't tried Debian properly after all this time
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, not set to on by default, we need to add some line, or remove some # before some lines
<sebsebseb> LjL: indeed
<ensay> ajehals-> am not getting very far..it fails.. thats okay, its only a small file
<meshuggah> sebsebseb, debian is nice, but ubuntu was easier for a newbie like me, i am using linux since less than a month and a half
<LjL> meshuggah: can we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: yeah we are off topic hummmmm
<meshuggah> LjL, sorry
<sebsebseb> LjL: are you a mod?
<_VIM_> you cant tell?
<LjL> sebsebseb: no, not a mod.
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: well Bazhang and Flannel I think, but other mods not sure who they are
<sebsebseb> oh yeah
<sebsebseb> Jack Sparrow
<kattollikisd> Hello, is there is some page to download game for ubuntu 8.10 in .deb (Not getdeb pleases)
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: you can /msg ubottu ops  and get a pretty good idea
<jrib> !games | kattollikisd
<ubottu> kattollikisd: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Flannel> sebsebseb: this isn't the place for this conversation.  This channel is dedicated to support.  Please take it elsewhere.  If you'd like to discuss your issue with the operators, feel free to come to #ubuntu-ops, and we can talk about it.
<ajehals> ensay - could be indicative of some issue with that media though... you could do a lsattr on the file too...
<sebsebseb> Flannel: nah I was just wondering who the mods were that's all
<sebsebseb> LjL: you are according  to that command
<ensay> ajehals-> off hand you remember this ..   ----i-------------- /mnt/extlinux.sys   what does the i stood for?
<_VIM_> you said "mod" not "op"
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: ok what's the difference?
<Flannel> Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ensay> ajehals-> thats result of lsattr
<_VIM_> anyways we're getting offtopic again *Shutting up now*
<meshuggah> lol
<ajehals> ensay i = immutable, chattr -i to remove it.  It effectivley makes it read only IIRC
<ensay> ajehals-> ahh okay.. thanks
<ajehals> ensay - wierd that its set though.
<LjL> sebsebseb: no, according to that command, i'm an op.
<sebsebseb> LjL: what's the difference?
<ensay> ajehals-> yeah, and i dont recall creating that file, i usually only copy from a livecd..
<LjL> sebsebseb: there's nothing called "mods" on irc.
<sebsebseb> LjL: ok
<eseven73> mods is a Forum's term
<ajehals> ensay - preserving attributes from a system file on a liveCD during a copy then... Ah well.
<sebsebseb> eseven73: right ok, subject droped then, since off topic
<ensay> ajehals-> oh, is that what i was?
<ensay> ajehals-> oh, is that what it* was?
<ajehals> ensay - at a guess.
<pluma> How do I tell a program I run from a true terminal (tty1-6) to use my active X session as video/audio output rather than just fail?
<ensay> ajehals-> excellent guess.. after i chattr -i  I was able to delete
<ensay> thanks
<ajehals> ensay - no probs.
<sexcopter> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to use regex or wildcards in urls with wget?
<softwarejonas> !wget | sexcopter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<softwarejonas> sexcopter: i dont think you can.
<pluma> sexcopter: There's a Perl tool that does that for you.
<a> jemand da? ICH BIN GANZ NEU HIER
<_VIM_> !de | a
<ubottu> a: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pluma> sexcopter: I forgot the name, sadly.
<sexcopter> pluma: sounds interesting, i'll have a hunt, thanks
<alex___> i just installed ubuntu netinst with awesome window manager, how can I get my mouse to work? what package am I missing?
<softwarejonas> alex_: what is the "awesome window manager"?
<zash> awesome!
<zash> is awesome
<alex___> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<jrib> softwarejonas: ironically, a window manager that doesn't need a mouse
<alex___> jrib: ya, but it doesnt work
<alex___> fluxbox is having the same problem
<GWild> hello all - thinking of changing from my current distro to Ubuntu
<makeitfunky> hello
<GWild> ubuntu is modeled after Debian yes?
<alex___> jrib: i installed cli only, apt-get installed xorg and awesome so far and thats it
<jrib> !debian | GWild
<ubottu> GWild: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<alex___> wondering what package i need ( or dpkg-reconfigure step ) to get mouse support
<mylisto> trying to figure out which version of ubuntu I have
<mylisto> where can I find out?\
<GWild> !kubuntu | GWild
<ubottu> GWild, please see my private message
<jrib> alex___: does your mouse work on a regular install?
<_VIM_> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<makeitfunky> hello
<alex___> jrib: no idea, never tried it, it's a logitech g5
<alex___> jrib: there is usb power to it
<jrib> alex___: try a live cd
<mylisto> thans
<Celeron> agggggggggggg
<mylisto> thanks
<makeitfunky> i have a problem to configure a sound card emu 1616m pci and alsa
<makeitfunky> can somebody help me?
<Celeron> afffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffferrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Celeron> fffffffrr5rrrrr
<anthony> lu
<_VIM_> Celeron: please remove the cat or toddler from your keyboard
<_VIM_> :)
<anthony> ?
<makeitfunky> lu
<laomi> ？？
<makeitfunky>  i have a problem to configure a sound card emu 1616m pci and alsa
<mylisto> tried this
<mylisto> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<mylisto> got this
<mylisto> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Flannel> !cn | laomi
<ubottu> laomi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mylisto> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mylisto>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Flannel> mylisto: You can't use two programs that deal with packages at the same time, you apparently have something else running
<makeitfunky> mylisto close synaptic
<mylisto> yeah...stupid synaptic
<alex___> what's the command to dpkg-reconfigure all of xorg, including setting up the mouse?
<jrib> alex___: that makes no sense
<mylisto> thans
<mylisto> thanks
<wolf_> Im trying to mount a terrabyte hard drive as Ext3 in Ubuntu. When mounting im onwly showing 860 gb of free space, it should be around 931.51gb. Do i need to moount with some special options?
<alex___> jrib: i remember setting up xorg in ubuntu before and it asked me much more questions, such as screen size, mouse type etc.  now it stops at keyboard input then dumps me to a shell
<jrib> alex___: because that's done automatically now
<makeitfunky>  i have a problem to configure a sound card emu 1616m pci and alsa
<jrib> alex___: what exactly did you install?
<alex___> jrib: minimal cd
<jrib> alex___: after that
<jilianghou> hello
<alex___> jrib: apt-get install xorg, apt-get install awesome
<alex___> jrib: my xorg config file is blank
<makeitfunky> Monospace 9
<makeitfunky> Monospace 9
<jrib> alex___: yes, that's normal.  Like I said, the input devices are configured automatically
<alex___> jrib: ya, it didnt get my mouse right
 * Brad777_away is away: Gone away for now
<makeitfunky> i try
<_VIM_> !away > Brad777_away
<ubottu> Brad777_away, please see my private message
<jrib> alex___: try xserver-xorg
<alex___> jrib: it is installed
<jrib> alex___: did your mouse work with the live cd?
<alex___> jrib: yes
<bluelightningvid> Hello, I was wondering if there is video editing software compatible, or for the operating system of ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> bluelightningvid kino
<jrib> alex___: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the install
<nightrid3r> !medibuntu
<rogue780> anyone here ever had a error 2 with grub?
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<makeitfunky>  i have a problem to configure a sound card emu 1616m pci and alsa
<bluelightningvid> thanks nightrid3r
<alex___> jrib: http://pastie.org/410594
<lonna> hey guys what package do i need to run java appplets on web sites (i.e yahoo games etc)
<cdm10> !java | lonna
<ubottu> lonna: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lonna> ty
<tony426> are there any font kerning things i can do in linux to improve fonts?
<cdm10> lonna: more specifically, install sun-java6-plugin
<ILoveXP> Yahoo Games? Seriously?
<stealth-> is it possible to run 3d programs (such as wine) through a vnc connection?
<mgolisch> no
<stealth-> ugh
<stealth-> thanks
<jrib> alex___: your xorg.conf?
<stealth-> anyway to get the data somewere else?
<alex___> jrib: it's empty
<jrib> alex___: pastebin
<stealth-> mgolisch: what about watching :0 on a remote machine thats running a 3d program on it?
<alex___> jrib: it's empty.. there is no xorg.conf
<makeitfunky>  i have a problem to configure a sound card emu 1616m pci and alsa
<ghang> hi I have a file in trash cannot delete with "empty  trash" I would like to know where is the trash folder path is so then I can manual rm -r
<mgolisch> stealth-: that still wont do good, x11 is quite hungry on resources, it wont do good on weak links
<makeitfunky>  i have a problem to configure a sound card emu 1616m pci and alsa. can somebody help me?
<jrib> alex___: you're being ambiguous.  Is there an empty /etc/X11/xorg.conf or does the file not exist?
<mgolisch> stealth-: and i have no idea about 3d stuff, i mean srsrly all stuff would have to go through the wire, i wouldnt expect any performance from that, even if it works
<nightrid3r> makeitfunky describe your problem, then maybe someone can help
<alex___> jrib: the file does not exist
<Gnea> !sound | makeitfunky
<ubottu> makeitfunky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cdm10> ghang: ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<stealth-> mgolisch: well, the connection isnt far. just through my router to another machine
<ghang> thanks cdm
<makeitfunky> i have read a lot of thing
<jrib> alex___: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stealth-> mgolisch: im trying to put my laptop by my bed so I can run a 3d program my laptop cant handle from my main system
<mgolisch> stealth-: try it, but i think it wont work well as the software would use the localy availiable opengl libraries
<makeitfunky> alsa is compiled for my two different soud card, but only one is detected
<stealth-> mgolisch: okay, thanks.
<mgolisch> you wont get more than software rendering
<makeitfunky> when i do assound conf list i can only see one
<rapt0rjezuz> what is a Nessus Server
<makeitfunky> the other is ok with ls pci
<makeitfunky> but not with asoundconf list
<makeitfunky> and the alsa modul is compiled for the two sound card
<makeitfunky> i've read everything i could but i cand find the solution
<alex___> jrib: http://pastie.org/410601
<jrib> alex___: restart X, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alex___> jrib: how do i do that, im on a command line (no x running)
<makeitfunky> ubottu so what you say now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<makeitfunky> Gnea???
<makeitfunky> nightrid3r????
<rogue780> has anyone here been able to fix a grub error 2?
<jrib> alex___: then start X
<makeitfunky> nobody can help me????
<alex___> started
<alex___> jrib: ^
<tekteen> !patience | makeitfunky
<ubottu> makeitfunky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> alex___: and pastebin the log
<makeitfunky> ok ok sorrry
<sebsebseb> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> makeitfunky: he is just a bot
<tekteen> sebsebseb: yes, but the bot was right to say it. He is sorry to the people, not the bot that said it
<makeitfunky> yes exactly!
<sebsebseb> tekteen: ok well I scanned up a bit,  and saw some stuff,  so I missed most of it
<tekteen> ok
<tony426_>  is there a task manager for use with awn?
<alex___> jrib: one sec
<tashley> tony426, i actually un-installed gnome-panel and installed stalonetray
<tashley> tony426, so all i have now is a nice neat dock at the bottom and a transparent tray at the top right :)
<funkyHat> rogue780: this might be of use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151682
<remu> Hey folks, I have an HP dv4t notebook which comes with a media remote, which works just fine under Vista, but not with Ubuntu, I don't know how or even if I can get it to work. I used to have an HP dv2700 series laptop, and the remote for that used to work just fine under Ubuntu.
<remu> And just for additional info, the remote stuff should be the same as for HP dv5t and HP dv7t.
<Brad777> Hi is there a file that i can edit to change which daemons start automatically on Ubuntu?
<tekteen> Brad777: no, however the program sysv-rc-conf is useful
<Brad777> tekteen: thank you so much :-D
<remu> Btw, I've tried to get the codes from the remote using xev but no luck :-(
<win2k> alright
<Droopsta915> What is the program called that looks like device mangaer for windows?
<Brad777> remu: this might be of some assistance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794493
<TheBuzzSaw> Can anyone offer me assistance in getting my microphone to work in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tony426_> tashley: i have that installed now. does it work well with awn? i seemed to look tacky
<LjL> Droopsta915: probably some interface to "lshw"
<win2k> i have an ATI RAGE 128 Pro AGP card that I can't get 1280x1024 out of on Ubuntu 8.04
<win2k> i like that resolution, and i'm trying to figure out how to get it in linux
<alex___> jrib: still here?
<Aroia> have a question. Does anyone know why i cannot put files on my x-ternal HHD?
<LjL> !fixres | win2k
<ubottu> win2k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> alex___: yes
<tashley> tony426, it works great. it has nothing to do with AWN, but can replace the task bar very well
<alex___> jrib: http://pastie.org/410607
<remu> Brad777, Thanks, I'll look into it.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to use Shoutcast to boradcast from my Ubuntu machine?
<tashley> tony426, you should read the Man page for stalonetray, put it into transparency, and put in the X-Y cords for where it should be on your desktop
<lonna> firefox is freezing every time i open it (i just got done installing sun-java6-plugin)  im sure this could easily be fixed with a reboot, but i know the beauty of linux is that isnt needed.  what is the terminal command to kill firefox all the way, a step deeper than killall
<tashley> tony426, looks damn sexy on mine.
<Brad777> remu: unfortunately i don't know anything about them i just google'd :-)
<Brad777> lonna: pkill firefox
<tony426_> tashley: cool. i'll try it. i'm assuming it has an "always stay on top" function?
<ILoveXP> lonna: ps -ef | grep firefox, then kill -9 <process id>
<lonna> ILoveXP: oh yea! <3 grep
<win2k> $ xrandr --addmode S-video 800x600
<remu> Brad777, yeah, I don't think that applies in my case, thanks for trying though!
<Droopsta915> Thanks, I found it, its gnome device manager
<win2k> for that to work on VGA do I need to set s-video to VGA or something?
<Brad777> remu: sorry... wish i could have helped more
<remu> Brad777, its alright, it would be nice to get this remote working, but its not the end of the world
<ILoveXP> it's the end of the world as we know it!
<Aroia> have a question. Does anyone know why i cannot put files on my x-ternal HHD?
<cdm10> Aroia: what happens when you try?
<Aroia> nothing
<Aroia> just puts the item on my desktop
<cdm10> Aroia: how are you trying to get the files on?
<Aroia> i can take stuff off but i cant put anything back on
<Aroia> with /media/SimpleDrive/aaron
<tony426_> how do you exit out of a man page? ctrl+c doesn't work
<LjL> tony426_: q
<tony426_> thanks
<ILoveXP> tony426_: reboot
<ILoveXP> Wait, this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<ILoveXP> sorry
<cdm10> Aroia: can you explain what exactly you're doing to get the files on? Are you dragging them into the folder for the drive?
<Aroia> ok. im trying to get a .iso file onto my x-ternal HHD so i can put it on another pc and burn the file
<neher> hello everybody
<Aroia> and i am dragging the iso from my desktop into the folder
<Aroia> but it nothing is happening
<Aroia> i can only take files off the HHD
<tekteen> hi neher
<neher> does anyone here feel like being a hero for a bit, and helping me get firefox running?   Last night I ran the update manager, downloaded the updates, shut the computer down, and today firefox would not open.
<cdm10> Aroia: does it give you an error?
<tekteen> neher: I had that problem
<Aroia> 10> Aroia: how are you trying to get the files on?
<Aroia> * DDRBoxman has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Aroia> * elostio (n=dotti@cpe90-146-148-207.liwe
<ILoveXP> neher: when you run firefox from the command line, does it give any errors?
<cdm10> neher: try opening a terminal and running firefox -SafeMode
<Tetracomm> broadcast*
<Aroia> no
<alex___> jrib: any thoughts?
<cdm10> Aroia: alright, what happens when you use cp on the command line? ( cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination )
<sebsebseb> neher: heh a hero :d
<cdm10> neher: or it might be firefox -safe-mode
<brack10> Hi
<jrib> alex___: sec (busy)
<sebsebseb> brack10: hi
<ILoveXP> it is firefox -safe-mode
<neher> cdm10, when I enter "firefox -safe-mode" it says Segmentation Fault
<brack10> I'm trying to get compiz to work on my old 8mb onboard video card..keeps telling me no driver found when I try to enable it
<brack10> it's an intel onboard
<brack10> that should work, right?
<nightrid3r> brack10 wont work
<brack10> oh ok
<cdm10> neher: ugh :-/ that's not good. Can you run firefox -ProfileManager ?
<brack10> intel doesn't work?
<JGodbout> I want a movie making program, similar to Windows Movie Maker (not in the sense that it is crap, but in the way that it is easy to use, and good for making movies with music out of just pictures, and no clips). Any ideas?
<neher> cdm10, segmentation fault again
<nightrid3r> brack10 old hardware
<tony426> tashley, you said you uninstalled gnome panel? is it safe?
<nightrid3r> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Aroia>  cp: target `file:///home/aaron/Desktop/xpsp3_5512.080413-2113_usa_x86fre_spcd.iso/path/to/simpledrive' is not a directory
<phaedra> brack10, you need a modern card capable of 3D operations.
<brack10> I have an optiplex gx260
<brack10> dell
<brack10> it's got a 3d card
<cdm10> neher: alright... let's try reinstalling it. run < sudo aptitude install firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding >
<brack10> just small video memory
<cdm10> neher: er, use reinstall rather than instal
<brack10> I've found people online that say they got it to work, but I can't figure out how
<nightrid3r> brack10 get a recent ATI or NVIDIA card
<JGodbout> Any ideas for my question above?
<JGodbout> Suggestions?
<Aroia> is there a way to change a files access?
<neer> how to choose the best server for my ubuntu os
<neer> ?
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> brack10: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sebsebseb> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<neer> I mean the  server location
<sebsebseb> neer: but yeah Apache is about the only web server for Linux
<jrib> alex___: google the last line, see if anything interesting pops up.  looks like something is wrong with hal
<neher> cdm10, I reinstalled, but it still will not run
<bazhang> neer, do you mean select the best repo to upgrade from?
<alex___> jrib: thanks
<arvind_khadri> neer, a country nearer to yours
<neer> yes
<neher> cdm10, I get the same segmentation error
<jscinoz> can anyoen recommand a console app for downloading podcasts, preferably something that can be used with cron?
<neer> right now I am in China
<Aroia> ok im am admin but it is saying i dont have the wrights to move a file... why?
<JGodbout> It's just that the things I have seen recommended, they are most for just editing movie clips. I just want one that is good for making simple video out of pictures, not movie. So maybe I should rephrase my question. What are common movie making programs for Ubuntu that are more for making video out of pictures, instead of editing movie clips?
<cdm10> neher: try running: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  Aroia
<ubottu> Aroia: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> alex___: check if hal is installed
<neer> and my server location in the system is the "Main server"
<bazhang> neer, the tw are very fast
<neher> cdm10, I have tried that trick before, it did not work
<Aroia> ty
<neer> bazhang: what is tw?
<sebsebseb> np
<bazhang> neer, taiwan
<neer> ok
<tashley> tony426, yeah, sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel
<neer> bazhang: I will surely try that
<alex___> jrib: its not
<Jordan_U> brack10: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<alex___> jrib: even when i go through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and set ctrl:swapcaps, it doesn't take
<cdm10> neher: I really have no idea why it's not working :-/ unless anyone else has an idea, try using another browser until an update fixes it.
<cdm10> neher: if so many people are having this same issue, perhaps they'll fix  it.
<neer> bazhang: but there are lot of servers in tw, which one should I choose
<jrib> alex___: one thing at a time
<sebsebseb> neher: Firefox issues try starting over with a new profile
<cdm10> sebsebseb: tried it
<neer> bazhang: because last time I selected some server, and it was so slow
<bazhang> neer, well in synaptic package manager/add remove you can select best server iirc
<alex___> jrib: installed hal, and now the mouse works
<melik> is there a difference between "ls" and "dir," if not which would u recommend?
<ziroday> neer: if you go to Software Sources > Other Servers > Find the Best Server it will pick one for you
<bazhang> neer, the main security ones will still potentially be slow however
<cdm10> melik: they're the same, dir is an alias for ls... makes it easier for users coming from Windows/DOS
<tashley> melik, i never even knew dir worked in linux, lol
<sebsebseb> cdm10: ok the unoffical Ubuntu version of Firefox can screw up
<melik> ah thanks cdm10
<neher> cdm10, would it appear that a lot of people are having the same problem?  Do you know if there is any support for firefox that
<neer> ziroday: I selected  the best one too..but lot of updates related with language couldn't be updated...failed
<melik> and yeah tashley, it does haha. i used to use dir, but i just learned about ls and IMO its way better.
<ziroday> neer: thats fine
<neer> ziroday: lot of updates failed to hit
<melik> color is nice :)
<LjL> JGodbout: i don't know about one specifically made for pictures, but i do believe most of the "normal" ones could also deal with pictures...
<bazhang> neer, but all others will be set to tw.archive etc
<cdm10> neher: I know one other person mentioned the same issue... I know that I'm waiting a little while 'till I update.
<LjL> JGodbout: what are you looking for, something like a slideshow?
<JGodbout> Sort of
<JGodbout> With like transitions
<JGodbout> zoom in
<JGodbout> zoom out
<JGodbout> stuff like that
<FloodBot2> JGodbout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neher> cdm10, any suggestions for a browser?
<tashley> cdm10, i upadted my ff3 without any issues. is that what you're reffering to?
<cdm10> tashley: yep, neher's having issues with it
<cdm10> neher: wait, forgot one thing... are there any newer updates?
<cdm10> neher: there are lots, try Epiphany
<tashley> cdm10, neher, i updated ff3 on three boxes, two 64bit and one 32bit without any problems
<Jordan_U> neher: Have you tried running an fsck / re-installing firefox / downloading from mozilla.com ( the binary may be corrupted somehow )
<tashley> Jordan_U, neher, never thought of that, good idea. but i thought that synaptic did md5 checks on updates?
<Jordan_U> neher: Have you also tried running firefox in safe mode?
<Jordan_U> tashley: It does, I was thinking it might have been corrupted after install ( hence why re-installing might fix it )
<tashley> Jordan_U, gotcha
<gotcha> tashley ?
<neher> Jordan_U, what is the command for the fsck?
<gotcha> sup?
<cdm10> Jordan_U: neher has reinstalled, as well as tried in safe mode and with a blank profile... nothing :-/
<tashley> gotcha ?
<gotcha> You highlighted me
<tashley> oh lol
<tashley> i was saying "gotcha"
<tashley> wasnt saying your nick
<cdm10> neher: it can't be done while the OS is booted... so I'd think of that as a last resort. I doubt that's the problem. Have you checked for new updates?
<tashley> thats like someone having the nick "install"
<tashley> and saying sup everytime someone said install
<tritium> !enter | tashley
<ubottu> tashley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gotcha> Not when u are a german :-)
<neher> cdm10, this is probably relevent
<Jordan_U> neher: Reboot into "recovery mode" ( single user mode ), it should give you a menu with doing an fsck being one of the options
<cdm10> neher: sorry, what are you referring to?
<neher> Jordan_U, after the updates were finished something froze, the update manager I think, so I had to do a force-quit
<tashley> tritium, ironically i use that on others, sad to see it used on me, but i forgot to add that last part. thanks tho
<tashley> gotcha, what does that mean in german?
<tashley> Jordan_U, you win :)
<Jordan_U> tashley: What do I win? :)
<tashley> Jordan_U, im still debating on that
<neher> cdm10, as I was saying to Jordan_U, after I did a force quit, I shut it down, then this morning the package managers were giving me errors, saying I needed to do something like reconfigure -a or something to that effect (can you guess I am still rather new to linux), then after a restart, I did something with fsck
<cdm10> neher: oh, that is relevant
<cdm10> neher: open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gotcha> tashley nothing, this is why I chose thbe nick back in a while
<neher> cdm10,  nothing really happens
<tashley> gotcha, gotcha. (see what i did there? lol)
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone here have experience with PPC?
<gotcha> :D
<jcapinc> in what directory is all the code stored for user-installed applications?
<Jordan_U> TheFunkbomb: Try asking your question and you'll find out :)
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, i dropped my PPC install because it didnt have flash support. That was years, ago. How is it now?
<tarriop> can anyone tell me how to get java working in 64bit ibex? I installed sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre but sites with java still won't work
<TheFunkbomb> tashley, wish I could tell you.  It couldn't find my CD rom.  Fixed that.  Now it can't find my HDD
<neher> cdm10, I followed some instructions to get synaptic running again and all that, but the problems with firefox remain
<jrib> tarriop: use icedtea
<Jordan_U> tarriop: You need to install the browser plugin
<TheFunkbomb> I think the HDD is trashed
<glenrock> tarriop: sun-java6-plugin
<tashley> tarriop, java works fine on my 64bit, install the mozilla plugin
<cdm10> neher: can go go to Synaptic , and go to Edit>Fix Broken PAckages?
<jrib> glenrock: doesn't exist on amd64
<tarriop> ah, thanks guys
<glenrock> ahh, thanks jrib
<tashley> cdm10, ive never had to fix broken packages before, this is new to me :)
<jcapinc> in what directory is all the code stored for user-installed applications?
<tashley> jcapinc, /usr/bin
<cdm10> tashley: it makes sure all the dependencies are satisfied.
<tarriop> jrib, so i should install the icedtea plugin?
<tashley> tarriop, icedtea is nice, yes :)
<jrib> tashley: yeah, that should work ok
<jrib> erm, tarriop
<jcapinc> tashley, thats where the executables are, but not all the code
<tarriop> great, thakns
<tashley> jcapinc, oh i read your q wrong. sorry
<jrib> jcapinc: what makes you think such a directory exists?
<jrib> !source > jcapinc
<ubottu> jcapinc, please see my private message
<jcapinc> tashley, np, thanks for the effort
<Marsol0> Is there a way to force a driver to load at startup? Or unload and reload?
<TheFunkbomb> I think I'm just gonna drop the mac off at the dump lol
<stealth-> ugh. Im trying to log into my kubuntu machine remotely through vnc, but the kde desktop sharing program asks my connecting client for a password, and I dont know what it is :|. Any help?
<jcapinc> jrib, the code has to be somewhere, and I figure ubuntu would have one file for it
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, i still have mine :(
<TheFunkbomb> tashley, I can't get it to run the partitioner
<jrib> jcapinc: see ubottu
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, weird.
<TheFunkbomb> tashley, it asks for the driver and depending on which one I pick, it allows me to do certain things
<neher> cdm10, nothing much happened with the "fix broken packages"
<tarriop> gedit
<TheFunkbomb> sometimes I can get to the partitioner but it says the partitions are too small to work with
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, what ver?
<tarriop> oops
<TheFunkbomb> g4
 * tashley claps for tarriop 
<TheFunkbomb> I picked it out of the dump
<fjas> hi
<TheFunkbomb> I think next weekend it's heading right back to the dump
<TheFunkbomb> although, I do have to say the case is awesome.
<cdm10> neher: ugh :-/ I really don't know what's going on then.
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, still hanging onto mine. Maybe PPC will come through in the end :)
<tarriop> jrib, i'm getting this: icedtea-gcjwebplugin: Depends: icedtea6-plugin but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<jrib> tarriop: pastebin your sources.list
<TheFunkbomb> I'm wondering if I could put a PC ATX board in the mac case
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, lol! whats the point?
<neher> cdm10, do you know how I can check for problems with my HD?  My instincts tell me that I may have some corrupted sectors or something to that effect
<evilGUI> How would I undo these commands? sudo groupadd -g 5000 vmail and sudo useradd -m -u 5000 -g 5000 -s /bin/bash vmail ?
<TheFunkbomb> I just think the case is cool tashley
<TheFunkbomb> how it flips down
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, you could theme out ubuntu to look exactly like OSX
<jcapinc> how well do makes work w/ linux?  I figure as good or better than the average PC, mac's based on FreeBSD
<tashley> TheFunkbomb, sounds like a neat idea actually :)
<TheFunkbomb> tashley, that's a cool idea
<joetromondo> hi, how do I mount my ntfs drives and keep them on startup?
<tarriop> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m591e7884
<TheFunkbomb> Then I can be like one of those mac fanboys except cooler
<cdm10> neher: I doubt that's the issue... but I think it has something to do with the command "badblocks." Don't take my word for it, though... see if someone else knows.
<TheFunkbomb> and likable
<jcapinc> joetromondo, look up the commands to mount the ntfs drive then open your session manager and add that command as a start-up command
<chilli0> Hey, im trying to connet to a windblows computer in network would the domain be the Workgroup?
<chilli0> its not working im trying every thing
<neher> cdm10, yes, something about that came up after I restarted, I was getting some errors about badblocks etc.   Ugh, I hate being so vague and all about this, feeling dumb about it.
<lokoabreu> hello.. yesterday i install xubuntu-desktop.. i didnt like it so today i did apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop but seems that is not working for me.. because the log in screen is xubuntu and not ubuntu. how can i remove everything of xubuntu??
<cdm10> neher: hey, at this kinda stuff, I'm a total noob, so don't feel too bad :)
<tashley> lokoabreu, i dont really know, but it does sound like the GDM for xubuntu is still installed
<tashley> lokoabreu, after you login is it gnome or XFCE?
<jrib> tarriop: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin      on pastebin
<zash> lokoabreu: sounds like you still have the xubuntu theme for gdm
<rww> lokoabreu: what were you using before? Ubuntu/GNOME?
<tashley> zash, so i was right about the GDM? lol
<tarriop> jrib, I just tried it again and it worked... weird?
<neher> cdm10, thanks for trying.  ANYONE ELSE does anyone here feel like being a hero for a bit, and helping me get firefox running?   Last night I ran the update manager, downloaded the updates, shut the computer down, and today firefox would not open.
<funkyHat> chilli0: there's probably not a domain at all, try setting the workgroup to either workgroup or mshome
<zash> tashley: yep
<jimi_hendrix> command to add a user to wheel?
<jrib> tarriop: jrib's magic touch
<chilli0> i tryed ms home
<tarriop> jrib, haha
<ajehals> neher - what have you tried so far?
<tashley> jrib can touch me anytime then
<funkyHat> chilli0: or look at my computer properties on the windows machine to see what workgroup it's actually in
<jrib> jimi_hendrix: you probably want some other group.  What do you want to do exactly?
<jimi_hendrix> add a user to sudoers
<chilli0> funkyHat:  would it not work if i wasnt in the same work group , the work group of his is MShome mine is workgroup
<rww> jimi_hendrix: sudo usermod -aG admin USERNAMEHERE
<jrib> jimi_hendrix: it's the "admin" group you want in ubuntu
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<funkyHat> chilli0: I'm not sure, it's probably most likely to work if they both have the same workgroup
<chilli0> k
<chilli0> how do i change the work group on this?
<neher> ajehals, I tried reinstalling firefox, I tried fixing broken packages (as earlier I was having some problems with package manager), basically trying to run any firefox related stuff in the terminal gives me a segmentation error
<Lando-SpacePimp> Show me your moves!!!
<lokoabreu> rww: i was using ubuntu/gnome
<lokoabreu> zash: yeah it seems like that how can i remove it?
<Lando-SpacePimp> lokoabreu: Show me your moves!!!
<Lando-SpacePimp> zash: Reboot
<rww> lokoabreu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<kushalone> are we supposed to personally use / ignore commands or kick naggers?
<lokoabreu> tashley: after i login is gnome, but xubuntu appears as the login screen
<ajehals> neher - what I would do is can you drop the output from the terminal into a pastebin?  also move yor .mozila folder in your home directory somewhere safe for the time being (rename it to .mozilla.old or something... whilst you work on it to ensure your settings/bookmarks remain in one piece
<lokoabreu> rww: thanks
<bruce89> lokoabreu: you can change the GDM theme
<bruce89> lokoabreu: System>Admin.>Login Screen
<tashley> lokoabreu, yeah then its definitely the GDM (login theme)
<vyadmin> i am trying to setup a local apache web server just so I can develope with drupal.  but I can not figure out how to change and add local virtual hosts.  is there a trick?
<neher> ajehals, I am really new to this business, can you kind of go step by step with me, sorry
<ajehals> neher - sure.
<ajehals> neher - first off open a terminal window.
<ogre_> i just get static when audio is supposed to be playing. how can i check to see what the problem is?
<Dreamglider> Can anyone tell me how i could salvage some data on a 60Gb NTFS partition where some 40Gb of data had been written on it (The data has been written from the very beginning of the partition out to about 40Gb)
<tekteen> ogre_: I had that at one point. It was my sound card :-(
<neher> ajehals, yeah, that's open
<ajehals> neher - then as your normal user type 'mv .mozilla .mozillaold' - this essentially moves your firefox settings out of harms way, we will move it back once firefox works.
<ogre_> tekteen,  ouch, its a laptop
<tekteen> Dreamglider: what happened to it?
<tekteen> ogre_: my mom's old windows machine had issues. We narrowed it down to the sound card as the prob
<Dreamglider> tekteen, i dd'd is and messed up on the soure destination
<Dreamglider> source*
<Dreamglider> is-it
<jeeves> is there a way to import a meeting invite into evoulation from an e-mail that was sent from outlook?
<tekteen> Dreamglider: so you used dd to do what?
<neher> ajehals, I have moved it already, so I think that's cool
<ConstantineXVI> Does Ubuntu have any sort of 'graceful' panic screen (sorta like OS X?)
<bruce89> Dreamglider: it's likely to be knackered
<sparta00> wii
<Aroia> can someone tell a noob how to change file permissions?
<Dr_willis_AAO> OS-X panic? But its perfect?
<Dreamglider> tekteen, the ntfs is 60Gb after that there was a ext3 of about 15Gb which i managed to save (the Ubuntu installation im on now :) )
<usser> Aroia, chmod
 * bruce89 has never seen a Ubuntu kernel panic
<Dr_willis_AAO> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<tekteen> Aroia: cli?
<Dreamglider> tekteen, i saw gone clone a disk
<lokoabreu> but it seems that is for people who remove gnome and install xubuntu instead..
<Dreamglider> gona*
<Aroia> xubuntu
<lokoabreu> because its installing gnome-desktop all over again
<lokoabreu> i dont know if thats what i need
<anatashinu> Hi I need some help changing the controls with xpad, please
<ajehals> neher - OK, if you could start firefox from the terminal window with the -safe-mode flag and tell me what you see - if there is a lot of text drop it into a pastebin (http://pastebin.com/) and give me the url of your post
<tekteen> Dreamglider: you tried to clone a disk and did what? I am sorry that I do not understand
<jeeves> is there a way to import a meeting invite into evoulation from an e-mail that was sent from outlook?
<bruce89> jeeves: should be automatic
<ajehals> neher - to start firefox in safe mode, simply type firefox -safe-mode
<neher> ajehals, I get an error, Segmentation Falut
<jeeves> bruce89, I have the e-mails where I've been invited, and it dosen't work.  is there a setting I should check?
<bruce89> don't think so
<neher> ajehals, segmetation fault*
<xavier2677> real quick,  what would cause a usb drive that has been loaded with the usb boot from ubuntu 8.10 to read, error with partition?  second time i have formated and loaded it with it? can anyone help
<ajehals> neher - is that literally all the output you are getting? nothing else at all?
<Dreamglider> tekteen, i did a dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda to clone a disk right? And messed up on the sda and sdb part and copied 40Gb of a new empty drive to the drive i was gona clone. (is this better, Sry but my native language is not English)
<bruce89> jeeves: what does the e-mail look like in evo?
<chilli0> why cant i get onto anything? im trying to get into network but  i cant it wont log in i have to correct password
<chilli0> but not workin
<bruce89> Dreamglider: there's not much you can do with that
<anatashinu> Does anybody know how to get xpad to work better? I need to be able to get the cursor to everywhere in the screen as well as change the controls
<neher> ajehals, it only says Segmentation fault
<jeeves> bruce89, it's an attachment called winmail.dat
<bruce89> Dreamglider: you could try photorec
<tekteen> Dreamglider: yeah, now I understand
<Aroia> can someone explain how to change file permissions so i can move a file?
<bruce89> jeeves: must be some new fangled thing
<tekteen> Dreamglider: you can not get anything from the first 40GB of the disk
<jeeves> bruce89, yea, it came from 2007
<chilli0> brb
<tekteen> Dreamglider: unlike a normal delete, this actually made your disk zeroed out
<Dr_willis_AAO> Aroia,  details?
<bruce89> jeeves: another example of non-free formats being bad
<jeeves> bruce89, lol, I know, but I'm the "odd ball" in the office, so I have to "conform"
<Dr_willis_AAO> Aroia,  use the chmod command properly .. is the normal way
<Dreamglider> tekteen, yea i know that, i was thinking about the last 20Gb of the partition whitch should be there
<tekteen> Dreamglider: you can use programs like photorec to try to recover data from there
<ajehals> neher - OK, you say you already re-installed firefox, so lets not do that again just yet, - do you happen to know if you have 'scim' installed?
<Aroia> trying to move an iso file onto a x-ternal HHD but i cant move it cuzs is read only
<joetromondo> Hi
<joetromondo> how do I list my NTFS partitions
<Aroia> im a noob and dont know commands
<bruce89> jeeves: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/247396
<Dr_willis_AAO> Aroia,  is it READ only or it it just not write accessable by the user.. You could try to copy it over as root.
<Dr_willis_AAO> Aroia,  sudo cp whatever /media/whever
<ajehals> neher - or rather whether you are using multi language input wih your account?
<SnoFox> Woo.
<SnoFox> Where are the Kernel headers located in Jaunty?
<bruce89> jeeves: install evolution-plugins-experimental, then activate the tnef-attachment plugin
<_VIM_> !jaunty | SnoFox
<ubottu> SnoFox: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<SnoFox> -.-
<bruce89> SnoFox: the usual place
<SnoFox> bruce89: And I don't know where that is. :p
<bruce89> /usr/include/linux
<SnoFox> Ooh. Okay.
<SnoFox> Thank you. :)
<neher> ajehals, I don't know anything about scim
<jeeves> bruce89, thanks.  doing it now
<Dreamglider> tekteen, i know the NFTS begins at the very beginning of the disk and goes out to 60Gb CHS 7648-254-63 (Where the EXT3 stars at 7649-0-1)
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<rabbit_ubuntu> Gnight all
<bruce89> Dreamglider: you've written 40 GB of stuff on top of your disk, nothing can be done to sort it
<jeeves> bruce89, I SERIOUSLY hope this works
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: Hi girl
<tekteen> Dreamglider: there are some programs online. photorec can find your photos. There are also other programs out there. I do not remember any of them
<ajehals> neher - and you are not using any of ubuntu's alternate language support?
<neher> ajehals, not that I know about
<jeeves> bruce89, nope, still not seeing it
<rabbit_ubuntu> Having a slight problem at the moment. Other than the fact that I was just called a girl...(-__ -"). Whenever I play a .mov file in Movie Player, I get no sound
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Ay friend lol
<rabbit_ubuntu> Im pretty sure sound should be there, can anyone issue a diagnosis?
<bruce89> jeeves: hmm
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: ha ha yeah I know your probaby not a girl, but  put that anyway :)
<Aroia> Dr_willis_AAQ can i you type it up for me? idk it is supposed to look... file is xpiso and it is going to simpledrive
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: nothing wrong with rabbits
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: lol, Im no bunny. Just a Rabbit
<rabbit_ubuntu> lol
<steveo> hello people
<Dreamglider> bruce89, i wish to think otherwise, i wrote 40Gb from the very first sector out to 40Gb, so the remaining 20Gb of data should be there
<jeeves> bruce89, normally, I wouldn't care, but this is for work
<steveo> can anyone help me out with getting wvm formats working on my ubuntu 8.10? I've read and followed everything about it and still no go
<ajehals> neher - OK in your terminal again, I'd like you to type 'mkdir firefox-temp' hit return, and then 'firefox -profile firefox-temp' and tell me what happens.
<bruce89> Dreamglider: whatever was on the last 20 GB will still be there
<Dr_willis_AAO> Aroia,  i got other things going on.. you know the basics.. sudo cp , its worth learning some bash basics. spoend an 1/2 hr reading some bash tutorials
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: ,but you woudn't expect a guy to put a name such as  rabbit_ubuntu as for sound well  have you triend another player?
<rabbit_ubuntu> steveo: Download VLC
<sebsebseb> steveo: yes  that's easy
<steveo> ive downloaded the win32 codecs, libdvd, installed VLC, totem, xine, mplayer and nothing
<bruce89> jeeves: you did restart evolution I assume
<steveo> still no go :(
<sebsebseb> steveo: you can get wmv and  avi and all that propritary stuff suppourt by:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dreamglider> tekteen what was that program u mentioned again ?
<steveo> sebsebseb : ive done that too but still no go
<jeeves> bruce89, yes
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Rabbit vs Bunny. I;d expect bunny to be female. And I have tried VLC but it doesn't support it.
<steveo> sebsebseb : i'll try it again gimme a tic
<RoastedTiresX> Question - if I have an rsync script to synchronize my home directory on drive A to be synced to drive B, and drive B fails during the night and the next morning I run my rsync script, what happens? Some people are telling me that data would try to get written to my root partition. Other people are telling me it would simply fail the process. What happens if I try to rsync to a drive that is dead and I dont know it?
<tekteen> Dreamglider: photorec finds pictures
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: which sound codec is it?
<rabbit_ubuntu> steveo: Have you restarted?
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: what about Banshee?
<steveo> sebsebseb : The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required
<bruce89> Dreamglider: or anything else
<bruce89> sebsebseb: no difference, they both use gstreamer
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Its a video
<steveo> rabbit_ubuntu : yep restarted it and all but nothing yet
<sebsebseb> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Banshee plays videos?
<sebsebseb> heh that one needs updating
<rabbit_ubuntu> steveo: Remove the repos and install them again
<Zap> oi
<rabbit_ubuntu> steveo: Then restart
<Zap> tem algum brasileiro?
<Aroia> can someone tell me how to type up a sudo? im trying to move a file to my x-ternal HHD
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: Its Quicktime video
<neher> ajehals, Sementation fault
<anatashinu> hello? can somebody PLEASE help me with xpad?
<bluelightningvid> Hello, does anyone know of a screen recorder for ubuntu?
<Zap> i'm brazilian...
<Dreamglider> bruce89, come again ?
<steveo> rabbit_ubuntu : which ones should i reinstall?
<tekteen> Dreamglider: photorec can find these files http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<ajehals> neher - Ok, so the problem really is with firefox and not your profile....
<Sylphid> could anyone recommend a terminal emulator similar to konsole but lighter on memory
<torc> is there a username/password for the liveCD? because that's where I'm stuck at
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: Its Quicktime
<tekteen> Sylphid: for gnome?
<bruce89> Dreamglider: photorec recovers most files
<JPSman> How do I access my various GTK+ 2 themes?
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: ok  mplayer can  do  like everything, once you got the codecs
<rabbit_ubuntu> steveo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unop> RoastedTiresX, rsync would fail - obviously. data wouldn't get written anywhere else.
<tekteen> Sylphid: xterm is a light one
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: that's a container
<Dreamglider> Allright ill give it a spinn see what i can find
<bruce89> steveo: don't install that
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: Oh...Well I suppose Im not sure how to answer that then :S
<neher> ajehals, I googled my symptoms and I think I may have cfound something worthwhile, and it does have to do with scim
<Sylphid> tekteen, either gnome or no dependencies
<sebsebseb> bruce89: don't install that why?  that's the easiest way to get the propritary stuff
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: So I should try getting ALL the codecs from synaptic?
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: that package depends on non-free things I don't like
<ajehals> neher.  Lets try reinstalling it again: if you could, in your terminal, type 'sudo dpkg --purge firefox' that should remove firefox and all it's configuration files.
<Sylphid> tekteen, im looking for an emulator that supports tabs
<tekteen> Sylphid: gnome-terminal is for gnome
<molly> hi no wht im hAVING TROUBEL DOWNLOADING THUNDERBIRD IS IT COMPATABLE WITH UBUNT?
<bruce89> and it makes no difference codec-wise
<JPSman> I geuss, my GTK theme engines?
<sebsebseb> rabbit_ubuntu: you did ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Sylphid> multi-aterm didnt look bad but the tabs didnt work well
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: lol, Well what would you suggest?
<bruce89> !shout | molly
<RoastedTiresX> unop - The thing that is scaring me is these people on the forums are telling me that rsync would try to re-route the data to another source, which the first one to try would be my root partition. But my root partition is 20gb and my data is 175gb+, so we'd have a serious problem by maxing out my root partition...
<ubottu> molly: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: I believe I had to do that for Vbox at one point
<ajehals> neher - there is a problem with scim and firefox - but If you are not using alternate inputs it shouldn't be a problem.  If you think you are, then this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556321 deals with it.
<steveo> bruce89 : why not?
<torc> is there a username/password for the liveCD? because that's where I'm stuck at
<Sylphid> tekteen, gnome-terminal is heavier on memory than knosole
<bruce89> steveo: I don't like it
<ajehals> s/is/has been
<tekteen> Sylphid: I do not know one with tabs
<tekteen> molly: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<unop> RoastedTiresX, that's nonsense - if rsync fails at writing data to the intended destination, it will just stop writing and return an error status to its parent process.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - even if crontab is controlling rsync to start?
<rabbit_ubuntu> sebsebseb: And I just did it, and it told me I already have it. So yeah
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: I don't know because I don't know what codecs are used
<steveo> ok done
<steveo> i'll let ya know
<steveo> after reboot
<rabbit_ubuntu> steveo: Alrighty
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: hmm....
<unop> RoastedTiresX, this process of writing data to devices is controlled by the kernel - it wouldn't make sense for the kernel to just start writing data to random unintended places, it would make it unusable for most realistic cases (and that is not the case).
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: How would I be able to find that out though? Referring to the type of codecs in the video
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Not that I don't believe you, but I think it's time I conduct my own little experiment where I unplug my drive and run rsync.
<torc> Does the LiveCD have a username/password?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, it doesn't matter where rsync is run from. if it fails, it just fails.  no magic happens.
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: indeed, that's the snag
<Amara_Emerson> strange thing, when using the latest 8.10 live CD, sound works with pulseaudio i guess. Sound preferences show autodetect x3 and alsa. default sound card chosen
<sebsebseb> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sebsebseb> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Flannel> torc: the username is ubuntu, the password is blank.  You shouldn't need to log in when you boot it though.  If you do, it may be a bad burn.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - thanks for your time. I just have to see this for myself so I can post back to forums to prove them wrong if what I think is going to happen indeed happens
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: nothing in the media bit in nautilus's properties thingy
<Amara_Emerson> i installed 8.10, updated system which updated pulseaudio and no sound
<JPSman> is there some kind of GUI involved with my GTK2+ theme engines that I dont know about?
<molly> sorry about yelling did not no caps lock was onI
<torc> Flannel: interesting. I was getting some weird Buffer I/O errors and stuff, but it finally got around to the login screen. Should I just re-burn then? at slow speed or something?
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: I shall check
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: Aha! Apple Graphics (SMC)
<_jet__> Hi, how can I share my internet connexion with a zaurus over USB ?
<r33tfux0r> Greetings!  I'm looking for help on how I can access 16:10 resolutions in 8.10 running Intel865G chipset.  The very first time i booted after installing it did work correctly but ever since all the 16:10 resolutions are gone.  I checked the xorg.conf and it looks practically empty compared to earlier versions of X.  I cant seem to find 915resolution or the other tools I had used in the past either.  Any help would be  greatly appreciate
<r33tfux0r> d =)
<nightrid3r> molly thunderbird is compatible with ubuntu and can be installed useing synaptic
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: no wonder, they'll be no chance
<Flannel> torc: When you first boot, choose the verify the integrity of the CD option, see if that works out.
<bruce89> some weird anchient nonsense
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: Yikes
<neher> ajehals, I do have scim installed, is that a problem?
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: Any specific reason for that?
<The-Compiler> Hi there, I have a server and want to collect mails and forward them to another mail adress, I installed postfix and put "compiler: my@email.foo" in my /etc/aliases. Now if I do "mail compiler" I get it on my mail adress, but if I send mail to compiler@myserver.foo it doesn't do anything, any ideas?
<MHz128> hello world!
<mezy> whats the thing the controls volume leves?
<bruce89> rabbit_ubuntu: I've never heard of that codec
<bob9281988> hello all
<sebsebseb> bob9281988: hey
<sebsebseb> MHz128: hello
<MHz128> I am looking for an 'everything' disc, something similar to what Fedora has...does Ubuntu have one? ie. kde + gnome + all packages
<bob9281988> can i ask a question
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: Ahh...Of course not. I have been royally rayped it would seem
<MHz128> bob9281988, hurry up
<nightrid3r> MHz128 that would be around 5 DVD's
<sebsebseb> MHz128: no, but it's pretty easy to install  KDE and  Gnome and XFCE and loads of good programs,  in one installation
<lonna> just picked up a new dell studio 17 laptop.  this is NOT an ubuntu edition.  first thing i did was wipe the drive clean and am now running 8.10.  issue is that theres 2 headphones jacks.  plug into one, and sound works for both speakers and headphones, plug into other and there isnt sound for either. ideas?
<bruce89> bob9281988: !ask
<shawn-p> hello.  I am doing "sudo apt-get install build-essential",  Ubuntu is prompting me to insert the Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon CD. I don't have the CD handy.  Can it somehow just download what it needs?
<bob9281988> how would i uninstall mysql apache and php5 form terminal
<MHz128> sebsebseb, oh ok. are there 're-spins'?
<torc> Flannel: the ISO MD5 matched up. Is there a way I can do the CD integrity check from the grub boot screen? I'm not getting that option right now.
<ajehals> neher - it seems to have been in Hardy and Gutsy, I can't find a reference to it having been fixed.  If so, there are instructions on how to sort it out on the page that details the problem.
<sebsebseb> MHz128: no you install one,  and then can have the others just like that to
<bruce89> shawn-p: Software sources -> untick the CD thing
<MHz128> sebsebseb, 10 4, thanks
<rabbit_ubuntu> bruce89: I'll try playing it in my virtual machine. See what happens there. Speaking of which, would you OR ANYONE know how to make a folder shared? SO I can access that folder from the vbox?
<sebsebseb> MHz128: 10 4  what?
<ajehals> shawn-p - remove the line that references the CD from /etc/apt/sources.list of do what bruce89 said...
<tpw_rules> hi
<sebsebseb> MHz128: only thing is you can't have KDE3 just like that in Intrepid Ibex 8.10  :(   only KDE4 hum
<lonna> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<lonna> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruce89> that's a more interesting way to do it
<ajehals> neher - those instructions are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757070 if they seem to appy, give it a go.
<bob9281988> how would i uninstall mysql apache and php5 form terminal
<Sylphid> tekteen, i think i found my winner  ..... mrxvt
<sebsebseb> MHz128: actsaulyl you can have KDE3, but I am not sure about having both KDE3 and 4 in Intrepid Ibex 8.10
<shawn-p> bruce89 / ajehals: thank you!
<gnrfan> anyone trying out the HP MiniMI GUI in Intrepid? I did.. glassy-bleu theme + backgrounds + font works but I don't know in which package(s) comes the initial fullscreen app launcher..
<tpw_rules> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-23 on my acer aspire one, along with a bunch of other updates, and now it continually spews error messages to the console. in recovery mode it panics because it tried to kill init
<sebsebseb> MHz128: sudo aptitude install  xubuntu-desktop   for example for XFCE :)
<papapep> bob9281988: sudo aptitude remove (or purge, depending what you want) package_name
<bob9281988> thak you
 * bruce89 is pleased to see aptitude
<bob9281988> •papapep• thank you
<papapep> ;)
<bob9281988> :)
<ILoveXP> apt-get is better
<RoastedTiresX> unop - you still here?
<bruce89> ILoveXP: I wonder why
<sebsebseb> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sebsebseb> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bob9281988> i looked all over google no luck there
<bob9281988> :/
<torc> I'm also having a Ethernet issue with another PC. It refuses to connect to the network using a LAN cable. Cable is fine, hardware is fine (both work in windows).
<MHz128> sebsebseb, 10 4 means 'ok' in radio slang... hehe
<sebsebseb> MHz128: 10 4
<tpw_rules> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-23 on my acer aspire one, along with a bunch of other updates, and now it continually spews error messages to the console. in recovery mode it panics because it tried to kill init
<tpw_rules> it boots fine with other kernels
<H3l1c0pt3r> I have a problem with my wifi, when i use WPA or WPA2 encryption, my connection cuts out frequently and reconnects, if i use WEP, it is fairly stable but the connection is usually less than %50, in hardy heron i used WPA/WPA2 and it was almost always 100% and worked perfect. is this a bug? will it be fixed soon?
<tritium> tpw_rules: can you boot successfully into earlier kernels?
<neher> ajehals, I just followed those directions, so I'll restart, and get back to you if its still screwy
<tpw_rules> tritium: yes
<tritium> tpw_rules: ok, good
<sam_> I need some help with my iPod. In the middle of updating, my computer hiccuped, causing it to "orphan" 20GB of songs.
<_VIM_> ouch
<sam_> When I try to fix this using GTKPod or Amarok, both programs freeze
<archangelpetro> hi, i have a problem, i'm getting a problem resolving a shared library (libOIS) it says it's not there.. in ld.so.conf i have /usr/local/lib and other 3rd party libraries resolve ok... but.. for some reason it cant find libOIS-1.2.0.so  when i have both that file and libOIS.so (options are -L/usr/local/lib -lOIS), can anyone help?
<ajehals> neher - no need to restart, just log out and back in!
<sam_> I'm so angry/sad!
<bruce89> archangelpetro: ldconfif?
<ajehals> Oh.  Mussed him.  What is the obsession with rebooting in between fixing things?
<bruce89> *ldconfig
<ajehals> *Missed
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys, Thanks again for the help sebsebseb and bruce89
<rabbit_ubuntu> I appreciate it
<archangelpetro> bruce89: what about it?
<bruce89> archangelpetro: I assume you've run it
<rabbit_ubuntu> Later all
<bruce89> night
<archangelpetro> bruce89: from ldconfig -v | grep -i ois  ->>  libOIS-1.2.0.so -> libOIS.so
<cajun> I'm running Intrepid and I am unable to reawaken my laptop by moving the mouse after the screensaver comes on.  Has anyone else encountered this?
<cajun> I have to press a key on the keyboard.  The touchpad gets the same response.
<vyadmin> is there a way to do a filemanager as root?
<usser> cajun, same here on hardy, mouse movement has no effect, i have to click a button
<usser> vyadmin, gksudo nautilus --browser
<vyadmin> a gui file manager...
<archangelpetro> bruce89: as far as i can tell, it's all there?  libOIS-1.2.0.so -> libOIS.so
<bruce89> archangelpetro: does ldd on the program that links to it say anything interesting
<tpw_rules> tritium: if it helps its running 8.04, because of the wireless issue in 8.10
<ideamonk> Has any one tried installing Mooshak - http://mooshak.dcc.fc.up.pt/ Over Ubuntu ? I'm trying to install it over Ubuntu 8.10, but I've failed to do so the whole day yesterday - http://ideamonk.blogspot.com/search/label/mooshak
<archangelpetro> yea, when i ldd the binary file, it says libOIS-1.2.0.so not found
<cajun> i don't remember if I had that problem on hardy.  has anyone heard of a fix?
<nightrid3r> vyadmin mc might be usefull
<archangelpetro> oh wait
<_VIM_> nightrid3r: :)
<archangelpetro> bruce89: it seems to work now.
<linux206830> anyone know how to pause a ./configure during run?
<bruce89> control + z
<linux206830> that sleeps it, how do i undo sleep?
<ideamonk> press the pause button maybe
<_dean_> ^Z (ctrl-z)
<_dean_> fg
<bruce89> fg
<H3l1c0pt3r> I have a problem with my wifi, when i use WPA or WPA2 encryption, my connection cuts out frequently and reconnects, if i use WEP, it is fairly stable but the connection is usually less than %50, in hardy heron i used WPA/WPA2 and it was almost always 100% and worked perfect. is this a bug? will it be fixed soon?
<bruce89> out of interest, what is Control+Z called?
<linux206830> bruce89: thank you, i think sleep
<_dean_> suspend
<linux206830> _dean_: ok, thanks, learn something everyday, goodbye
<bruce89> thanks
<_dean_> it sends SIGTSTP == tty stop
<Zeroyez> i just spent 3 hours doing a web install and i accidentally skipped user creation
<Zeroyez> do i have to reinstal?
<_dean_> zeroyez: log in as root and type useradd
<Zeroyez> that's the problem
<Zeroyez> it made root, but didn't ask me to enter a password
<_dean_> zeroyez: you don't have physical access so you can enter single user mode
<TimewornShadow> Is it possible to install ubunto onto a 40 GB external HD and run it from there?
<_dean_> zeroyez: the root account is 'locked' so if you login in single usermode there is no password
<Delvien> TimewornShadow: depends if the PC you have supports USB boot
<Delvien> TimewornShadow: it is possible though
<TimewornShadow> ok
<Zeroyez> i chose "allow root login" on the install
<vyadmin> I am looking for a MYSQL gui tool... any sugestions?
<bruce89> phpmyadmin if you can spare apache too
<_dean_> zeroyez: what happens if you enter single user mode then
<_dean_> zeroyez: does it ask for a password
<nightrid3r> vyadmin webmin
<vyadmin> ahh I would like to use something other than that
<Zeroyez> dunno i'll see
<gnrfan> googling around I see the home screen app I'm looking for is named "harbour launcher" it seems
<_dean_> what is 'web install' of ubuntu anyway?
<nightrid3r> _dean_ its actualy a netinstall
<torc> Does anyone have an idea why I can boot to a LiveCD of 64bit on my PC but not to a 32 bit? and after I get to it, it try's to connect to the internet, but simply tgries for a while and disconnects?
<_VIM_> i think the alternative cd has a "Web install"
<gnrfan> vyadmin: In the repos you have mysql-navigator, mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser.. I use none to be sincere
<_dean_> Do you mean that it is the minimal cd which downloads files from the Internet?
<Zeroyez> alright, i booted into recovery mode and used drop to root shell
<Zeroyez> then used passwd
<nightrid3r> _dean_ yes
<_dean_> So you set the root's password now
<Loggia> Hello! Is PostgreSQL compatible with Ubuntu?
<_dean_> So then now create a user
<nightrid3r> Loggia yes
<Loggia> sudo apt-get install PostgreSQL rite
<bruce89> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Zeroyez> nah i login as root always, i ain't a security believer
<_dean_> adduser works for this
<meoblast001> how do i make swfdec my default flash player in mozilla?
<Flannel> _dean_: Please don't recommend people set a root password here.
<usser> Zeroyez, you will be, once you screw up once or twice :)
<torc> Does anyone have an idea why I can boot to a LiveCD of 64bit on my PC but not to a 32 bit? and after I get to it, it try's to connect to the internet, but simply tgries for a while and disconnects?
<Flannel> Loggia: Of course.
<Zeroyez> funny every time someone says "i login as root", everyone in a freenode channel is amazed and tell me to stop lol
<bruce89> meoblast001: sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<Zeroyez> or whoever says it
<nightrid3r> torc bad cd maybe?
<gnrfan> uhm.. no sources for harbour launcher available... it's a restricted package
<Flannel> Zeroyez: You need to choose "recovery console" at your GRUB prompt.  Then you can use useradd to create a user, and useradd to add that user to the admin group.
<Aroia> can someone help me? i dont know how to move a file onto my x-ternal HHD and i need to know if i give you the file name and where i want it to go if u can type it up for me
<Zeroyez> yeah i already did, thanks for the help guys
<meoblast001> bruce89: thanks
<Loggia> thanks :)
<_dean_> Zeroyez: of course on Ubuntu it is usual to have root locked and use sudo
<torc> nightrid3r: quite possibly, although once I installed the 64 bit version, it worked fine but still had the ethernet issue, which I was finding a lot of results for on the forums and such but no solutions.
<Dreamglider> Aroia, copy,n'paste  :)
<sebsebseb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nightrid3r> Aroia cp source.file /path/to/destination/
<silentContender> Can someone help me with login woes?  KDM and console login keeps kicking me out.
<Crshman> I have an MFC420cn that's connected via lan and it prints VERY slow (like 2 minutes per page) any ideas?
<meoblast001> bruce89: there is a blank 0px gap
<_dean_> Aroia: cp file directory to copy
<_dean_> Aroia: or mv file directory to move
<Zeroyez> well, i'm so used to debian i simply must turn my ubuntu install into a super up-to-date debian style install heh
<bruce89> meoblast001: where?
<meoblast001> bruce89: on youtube
<meoblast001> the player isnt there
<meoblast001> there is no "download adobe flash" pront
<_dean_> Aroia: see 'man cp' and 'man mv'
<bruce89> that's swfdec for you
<meoblast001> it's just not there
<_dean_> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aroia> i cant... i dont have the permission
<torc> Crshman: I would guess a slow print would be due to the printer
<bruce89> have you got the non-free one installed too?
<_dean_> Aroia: do it with sudo or remount with different commands
<nightrid3r> Aroia sudo cp source.file /path/to/destination/
<_dean_> !sudo
<aphixe> can someone help me figure out orca.. i want it to read a pdf.. and it would be nice if it could highlight words.. it doesnt have to be a pdf reader i can convert stuff to a txt file..
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jeeves> is there a channel for evoulation?  I'm trying to get the e-mail client to import meeting requests sent from outlook 2007
<bruce89> jeeves: #evolution on gimpnet
<torc> How do I burn at slower speeds than 10x? or would it be better to just install from a USB drive? I'm using CD-RWs
<silentContender> My login keeps kicking me out, but the auth.log does not log me attempting to log in.
<jeeves> bruce89, thanks.  this thing is pissing me off
<Aroia> nightrid3r will you type it up so i can just copy and paste it? file i want to move is xpiso and its on my desktop to my x-ternal HHD called simpledrive
<penguincentral> hi.  out of the following three file systems, what would you use and why: ext2, ext3, reiserfs
 * penguincentral is formatting a new hard drive
<jeeves> bruce89, what's the server address?
<meoblast001> bruce89: why is the + still on the non-free plugin?
<bruce89> jeeves: irc.gimp.org
<jeeves> bruce89, nm, found it.  thanks
<_dean_> Aroia: sudo mv ~/Desktop/xpiso /media/simpledrive
<bruce89> meoblast001: you need to change it to swfdec
<nightrid3r> Aroia sudo cp xpiso /media/simpledrive <--- but first check if /media/simpledrive exists
<meoblast001> bruce89: i did.. that moved the * but not the +
<meoblast001> http://rafb.net/p/k1xxxz55.html
<tritium> tpw_rules: which "wireless issue" in 8.10?
<_dean_> !rofl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl
<ammagendut> hi morning all
<ammagendut> does ubuntu have other browser ?
<bruce89> meoblast001: not sure what that means
<_dean_> !ammagendut: yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ammagendut: yes
<cdm10> ammagendut: check out Add/Remove Programs, see what you can finde. There are some others.
<rambo3> is there a way to repair ntfs from ubuntu ?
<Aroia> it says it does not exist
<_dean_> rambo3: yes
<rambo3> _dean_, explain
<bruce89> fsck
<silentContender> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<silentContender> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<silentContender> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<bruce89> !fsck
<tritium> ammagendut: also, search in the Synaptic Package Manager
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<rambo3> Bruce, standard fsck doesnt have ntfs support
<tpw_rules> tritium: on an acer aspire one, i couldnt get the drivers to work and the ubuntu wiki advised installing 8.04
<tritium> silentContender: you can query ubottu in private, you know...
<rambo3> Bruce89, standard fsck doesnt have ntfs support
<_dean_> ntfsresize -fi /dev/hdXY
<bruce89> so I hear
<bruce89> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<silentContender> tripps, sorry
<rambo3> !info ntfsresize
<ubottu> Package ntfsresize does not exist in intrepid
<silentContender> tritium, sorry
<_dean_> it is in ntfstools
<_dean_> sorry ntfs-progs
<Aroia> nightrid3r: it says it does not exist but im in the file
<_dean_> !ntfs-progs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-progs
<jeeves> bruce89, any other ideas?  I can't get anyone to reply in that channel
<_dean_> !info ntfs-progs
<ubottu> Package ntfs-progs does not exist in intrepid
<bruce89> jeeves: nope
<jeeves> bruce89, damn
<_dean_> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<_dean_> ntfsprogs with no hyphen
<_VIM_> !msgthebot | a few of you...
<ubottu> a few of you...: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rambo3> !find ntfs-progs
<nightrid3r> Aroia then simpledrive is mounted somewhere else
<ubottu> Package/file ntfs-progs does not exist in intrepid
<bruce89> jeeves: gimpnet is usually quiet
<rambo3> !find ntfsresize
<ubottu> File ntfsresize found in ntfsprogs
<jeeves> bruce89, hummm
<nightrid3r> Aroia type mount to see where it is mounted
<centaurus> hi
<centaurus> how are you
<cumanzor> Anyone with Mediatomb experience?
<_dean_> !rtfm | your mom
<ubottu> your mom: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<_dean_> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bruce89> jeeves: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/22051
<tritium> silentContender: no worries
<rambo3> <_dean_> ntfsresize -fi /dev/hdXY , I doubt it,
<JPSman> To quote my friend from last night "The kernel has his secret recipe and I dont want to know what it is"
<aragilar1> Does anyone know how to auto-detect a specific wired network with NetworkManager?
<sam_> where is the default vimrc?
<mgolisch> sam_: /etc/vim/vimrc ?
<andrewfree> Is there a command to print hardware specs like cpu and ram, graphics and such
<_dean_> sam_ in /etc/vim
<_dean_> andrewfree: yes
<_dean_> andrewfree: but not the UNIX yes command
<andrewfree> _dean_: care to share?
<nightrid3r> andrewfree lshw
<mgolisch> lshw?
<_dean_> andrewfree: lshw
<_VIM_> sam_:  mines at /usr/share/vim/vim71/vimrc_example.vim
<kanzak> Hello! I have trouble installing a software...
<sam_> mgolisch, _dean_ , thx, I find a /etc/vim/vimrc, but when I modify some setting, It can't work.
<_VIM_> sam_:  but of course (look at my nick) I have every single VIM package you can imagine, so heh, i can paste mine if need be
<pupk> hi
<JPSman> So i want to start writing code and a GUI in ubuntu linux, is the primary GUI API gnome/GTK or what?    Should I learn GTK or wxwidgets?
<_dean_> kanzak: use the apt-get for t3h win
<kanzak> I am trying to install gnuworld and it won't work...
<roy_hobbs> Hey how can I reconfigure PAM?  I someone screwed it up so that I only need to enter a username to login.  Passwords are not required (including root).
<sam_> I must start vim with paramter "vim -u /etc/vim/vimrc"
<sam_> ?
<roy_hobbs> s/someone/somehow
<kanzak> _dean_: i tried and apt-get has no gnuworld.
<bruce89> JPSman: GTK+ is what GNOME and Xfce use
<oberdada> greetings. i would like to connect 2 pc's both using ubuntu with a crossover cable. can anyone explain how to do it as if for a 4 year old?
<ghoti> sam: or copy the rc file to ~/.vimrc
<_VIM_> what ghoti said
<_dean_> kanzak: try google to seef if you can find an rpm and convert it with alien
<sebsebseb> oberdada: 4 year olds don't do that kind of thing yet
<_dean_> kanzak: if not then compile from source
<oberdada> i mean, how do i setup the network so that i can share files and stuff
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> whoops
<sebsebseb> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<bruce89> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<_dean_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<_dean_> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<_dean_> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<keres> is it 'sudo chmod 777 ~/folder' to set ownership to nobody?
<sancho21> I have a relationship of 3 models: Book.Author.Mother.  How to use query builder to search "Search a book where it's author's mother's name is Cherry?
<kanzak> _dean_: gnuworld is a IRC services software...
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  keres
<ubottu> keres: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kanzak> I put everything it needed to configure and the make crashes.
<bruce89> keres: someone has to own everything
<oberdada> my knowledge of networking is 0
<oberdada> can anyone help¡
<keres> bruce89: i mean, set read/write to a folder
<sebsebseb> oberdada: depends on what you want to do
<wolter> i'm having file sharing problems with a mac (from an ubuntu machine, obviously)
<kanzak> theres a redhat package
<sebsebseb> wolter: oh didn't know you had a Mac
<oberdada> just connect 2 pc's together with a crossover cable
<_dean_> bruce89: there is a nobody user actually
<wolter> sebsebseb, i dont.. im in a friend's house.
<_dean_> bruce89: so sudo chown nobody would work
<ghoti> SCP should work fine mac to linux; SSH is SSH after all
<sebsebseb> wolter: ah right
<bruce89> _dean_: I knew it'd be wrong
<silentContender> Can someone explain why my auth.log does not log my login activity
<oberdada> and browse through files from one pc to the other
<frenchy> can anyone explain to me why apt-get stopped asking me to choose y or n when installing something, now it just does it without asking
<bruce89> *I'd
<Stingray> Hey all from Turkey.
<ghoti> frenchy: there might be an alias mapping 'apt-get' to 'apt-get -y'.  type 'alias' to see if that's it.
<oberdada> that's what i want to do. is that possible or not?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Stingray
<ubottu> Stingray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> frenchy: it only asks you if there are deps to install
<Bruce> i have ubuntu desktop, where can i change the treble and bass on the sound card?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: that's a bit mean
<keres> dang, i forgot how to rm a directory.
<Tomu> buenaaaaaaaaaaas
<keres> rm ~/folder/*?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: maybe that was the idea :D
<frenchy> jrib: im not 100% sure but i think the last think i installed had deps
<_dean_> keres: rm -rf
<frenchy> jrib: ill check something else though
<bruce89> rm -fr /blah
<keres> _dean_: thats it, thanks
<ghoti> rm -rf is angerous
<joaogerardo> alguém aí sabe a solução de um problema com gráficos NVidia, mx100/200
<nightrid3r> wolter netatalk or samba
<ghoti> I'd advise rmdir /path/to/directory instead
<joaogerardo> geforce2?
<bruce89> I know, it should be rm -fr
<wolter> nightrid3r, samba
<crdlb> it's safer than rm with * though
<sancho21> Ups, wrong channel
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Stingray
<ubottu> Stingray: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ghoti> rmdir is safer-er as it only removes empty directories
<kanzak> Thanks anyways
<wolter> nightrid3r, well, the mac just detects my samba server (plus a vnc server)
<sebsebseb> Stingray: what some help with something?
<_dean_> kruce89: aren't they the exact same thing just with recurse and force in a different order
<_dean_> s/kruce89/bruce89/g
<marine1> sebsebseb, what up kid back agian
<bruce89> _dean_: yes, but I like alphabetical order
<sebsebseb> marine1: who ware you?
<Stingray> i can only Look:P
<joaogerardo> anyone knows how to solve a ubuntu problem with nvidia graphic card mx100/200 geforce2?
<wolter> nightrid3r, at first all the songs copy, but there is something in my computer that kills the transfer and deletes everything..
<oberdada> how do i setup a network in ubuntu with 2 pc's? can i just plug in the crossover cable on both pc's?
<oberdada> help plese
<Dreamglider> Testdisk is Dreamglider new best friend :)
<nightrid3r> wolter hmmm never had a problem like that before
<marine1> sebsebseb, good i have a issue with acpi after i reflashed y bios due to upgrading cpu my system doesn't shut down properly anymore
<jeeves> bruce89, that's a no go.  I can't belive this is such a pain
<wolter> nightrid3r, also, my ftp server is weird. It changed password somehow..
<sebsebseb> marine1: ok  I don't know
<bruce89> it is a non-free format you see
<wolter> nightrid3r, how can I see it?
<marine1> sebsebseb, ok you dn't know what
<rambo3> !find ntfsck
<ubottu> Package/file ntfsck does not exist in intrepid
<nightrid3r> wolter an ftp server will never change passwords
<ghoti> usually FTP passwords are the same as the user passwords
<_dean_> it is also in ntfstools
<wolter> nightrid3r, then i guess someone changed it for me.. its normally the same password as my login account, right?
<marine1> I have a issue with acpi after i reflashed my bios due to upgrading cpu my system doesn't shut down properly anymore
<oberdada> how do i get two ubuntu pc's connected with a crossover cable?
<ghoti> so if you changed your login password, your FTP password would have changed as well
<nightrid3r> wolter yes
<wolter> ghoti, i didn't.
<bruce89> Dreamglider: just as well
<wolter> nightrid3r, hm..
<frenchy> jrib: thanks you are right! i guess i should pay more attention
<nightrid3r> !info netatalk
<ubottu> netatalk (source: netatalk): AppleTalk user binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-11ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 719 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<braddcadd> oberdada, i think that is called "ad hoc"
<Dreamglider> bruce89,  ?
<marine1> sebsebseb, i have a issue with acpi after i reflashed y bios due to upgrading cpu my system doesn't shut down properly anymore
<bruce89> Dreamglider: I assume testdisk worked
<wolter> nightrid3r, i'm installing netatalk...
<sebsebseb> marine1: already told you that I can't help you
<sebsebseb> !
<Dreamglider> bruce89, it's copying right now, best part is, that "Documents and settings" seems to be all there :)
<sebsebseb> !guru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guru
<nightrid3r> wolter i have never used a mac so i can't help you with the netatalk
<oberdada> i plug in the cable on both pc's- nothing happens, no network. how do i get the pc's "talking" in ubuntu?
<Dreamglider> bruce89, it's copying right now, best part is, that "Documents and settings" seems to be all there :)
<oberdada> just answer the question please
<nightrid3r> oberdada you have to use static ip's on both pc's
<bruce89> Dreamglider: no need to repeast yourself
<ghoti> Oberdata: you need to set the computers' IP addresses so that they know how to talk to each other, for starters.
<bruce89> Dreamglider: but that is lucky
<marine1> need  help I have a issue with acpi after i reflashed y bios due to upgrading cpu my system doesn't shut down properly anymore
<oberdada> ok. how do i go about using static ip's?
<oberdada> how and where do i set the ip's
<Dreamglider> bruce89, Sorru i must have pressed up key i saw the line in xchat and didnt think i had pressed enter.
<oberdada> and to what do i set the ip's?
<C-S-B> oberdada, first id get rid of network manager if your using static ips
<bruce89> Dreamglider: ah,
<bruce89> thanks for telling me of a feature
<bruce89> !repeat | oberdada
<ubottu> oberdada: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marine1>  i have a issue with acpi after i reflashed y bios due to upgrading cpu my system doesn't shut down properly anymore
<C-S-B> oberdada, what is your ips subnet ?
<C-S-B> normally 192.168.1.*
<oberdada> C-S-B - i dont know
<oberdada> how/where do i look that up?
<C-S-B> then you need to know your  router ip. for your gateway
<C-S-B> try ifconfig
<Dreamglider> bruce89, lets say i get everything of the partition, could i copy it to a new partition and boot it?
<bruce89> Dreamglider: no reason why not, but not all files are going to be there
<Out_Cold> does anyone here use Luks encryption??
<nightrid3r> C-S-B he doesn't have a router
<oberdada> this?: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:13:20:78:7a:6d
<C-S-B> switch?
<nightrid3r> C-S-B croosover cable between 2 pc
<wolter> can i give more than 1 uid to a partition in fstab?
<C-S-B> cheers nightrid3r
<pHreaksYcle> can someone explain in regular english for me how public keys work?
<C-S-B> oberdada,  for your setup, i would do the following
<pHreaksYcle> like the idea behind them, and then how i find mine and give it to someone??
<bruce89> pHreaksYcle: yikes
<pHreaksYcle> bruce89: yeah i know
<bruce89> you need to generate your key
<bruce89> then upload the public part to a keyserver
<ghoti> pHreaksYcle: to generage keys, use ssh-keygen
<bruce89> or indeed seahorse for a GUI way
<ghoti> your public keys will be in ~/.ssh/ wiht a .pub extension
<_VIM_> seahorse is nice
<nightrid3r> pHreaksYcle http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<C-S-B> set PC one to 19.168.1.1, subnet 255.255.255.0, GW 192.168.1.2. PC two to 192.168.1.2 subnet 255.255.255.0 GW 192.168.1.1
<pHreaksYcle> seahorse
<pHreaksYcle> okay
 * bruce89 finds encryption magic
<pHreaksYcle> ghoti: so everytime i run the keygen, it will put a new one into that folder??
<bruce89> you only do it one
<oberdada> ok C-S-B. where do i do the setting? also, could u private msg please? cos its hard to read
<bruce89> as long as you keep a hold of it
<ghoti> you should only need to run it once
<ghoti> but if you need more than one keypair
<pHreaksYcle> bruce89: ghoti: okay.
<ghoti> it asks you for the name for your keay when you run it
 * bruce89 is on to my 4th key, thanks to not backing up
<pHreaksYcle> ghoti: okay, so if i have my key generated, and i have my buddy put this key into his seahorse
<TaG^> what is the command to see what driver i have install on wlan0?
<pHreaksYcle> ghoti: can we then SSH together?
<bruce89> pHreaksYcle: ssh is something else
<bruce89> it needs ssh keys
<pHreaksYcle> christ
<pHreaksYcle> well
<ghoti> once your keys are generated, copy the contents of your .pub keyfile into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the box you are SSHing into
<tech0007> TaG^: dmesg | grep wlan0
<pHreaksYcle> if it helps, im trying to VNC over SSH
<ghoti> and you will be able to SSH in without using your password.
<bruce89> seahorse can do ssh key generation and setup too
<john_> hey does anyone if ubuntu will change for DST
<crdlb> john_: it will
<sebsebseb> DST??????
<sebsebseb> what's DST?
<crdlb> john_: it's encoded in your timezone
<bruce89> john_: !info tzdata
<mezy> whats the thing the controls volume levels?
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ghoti> john_: If you have it set to a timezone that observes DST, it should adjust for you
<sebsebseb> ah yes
<sebsebseb> dayligh savings time
<sebsebseb> of course
<john_> thanks crdlb, Bruce ghoti
<bruce89> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * ghoti tips his cap
<Zlogger> i love tab
<ghoti> So do I. The key, not the soft drink.
<pHreaksYcle> ghoti: is seahorse "Authorizations" in System->Admin in Ubuntu??
<bruce89> no
<bruce89> Applications>Accessories>Seahorse
<pHreaksYcle> bruce89: i dont have it
<bruce89> sorry, passwords and encryption keys
<pHreaksYcle> bruce89: got it
<bruce89> 3FA30F0A
<mezy> ello?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, i just got your PM
<wolter> how do i make a ssh share on my computer?
<sebsebseb> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ghoti> wolter: what do you mean by 'SSH share'?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, in your test - your disk wasn't mounted and sure enough, rsync will write to the directory that you assumed was the mount point - but that's not the same as a disk failing half-way through a rsync,
<wolter> ghoti, i really don't know.. I just know that mac, linux and windows can easily share files via ssh
<ghoti> Very true
<wolter> ghoti, how do I share then?
<ghoti> do you have SSH servers on each of the computers you wish to access files on?
<wolter> ghoti, a gui would be awesome.
<nottaken> hi everyone. I'm about to do a clean install of ubuntu. I've been using gnome for a long time but am considering going kubuntu instead. as there are several things about gnome which bug me or things i think it needs
<wolter> ghoti, i want to make a one on my machine so i can, from a mac, copy files to it.
<ghoti> What OS do you wish to use a GUI with?
<nottaken> how does KDE stack up against gnome? (NOTE: hope this doesn't turn into a flame war)
<usser> nottaken, you'll find that kde will bug you even more, there's alot of things that just dont work right with kde4
<wolter> ghoti, ubuntu
<unop> wolter, File/Connect To Server - choose SSH there
<ghoti> so you want oto access files on a Ubuntu box from a mac, correct?
 * ghoti points at what unop said
<nottaken> does kde have the same graphics support?
<Jordan_U> nottaken: Yes, they both use Xorg
<bruce89> yes
<nottaken> ok
<wolter> unop, i need to make a share on my computer and connect to it from a mac.
<wolter> ghoti, correct.
<unop> wolter, through ssh right?  just install the openssh-server package
<ghoti> wolter: apt-get install openssh-server if you haven't already
<Jordan_U> wolter: To "make a share" just install openssh-server, to access it from the mac use sshfs
<xxx> hello
<ghoti> there's no 'making a share' with SSH/scp
<unop> wolter, i'm not sure how you mount a remote share on Mac OS X .. but I guess there's a mac channel somewhere if you don't know how.
<sebsebseb> xxx: hi
<wolter> Jordan_U, yeah but how do I connect to my share? I can't install anything on the mac, its not mine.
<sebsebseb> wolter: yeah #Mac
<Guest14876> whats program can i use to open a .bin file? i got .iso mounted with giso and gmount but i need to view the videos insde the .bin
<JONT> ce_imut
<unop> wolter, you shouldn't need to install anything on the Mac, i don't think.  just figure out how to use ssh on it.
<wolter> Ok.
<Jordan_U> wolter: If you can't install anything on the mac then you need to use the scp command to copy files, or use samba instead of ssh
<tech0007> Guest14876: if its a video, mplayer can
<Blade> Hey are there some of you there knows how you can make your pidgin look cool ?
<bruce89> you can't
<TaG^> Hi, when I type sudo apt-get install build-essential I ge this error msg E: Couldn't Find Package build-essential
<unop> TaG^,  sudo apt-get update  # first
<disappearedng> hey how do I initiate a sleep on command?
<inteliwasp> so, i managed to score a second video card and have an extra monitor around... and to no surprise, after installing the nvidia drivers, xorg did not like the setup, said no screens, can someone point me to a nice guide to reset up xorg with 2 cards and 2 monitors?
<disappearedng> sudo shutdown -s it not it
<sebsebseb> disappearedng: there is also this graphical program you will find useful I expect    gshutdown
<Othor> I set up something so that when i move my mouse to the upper left hand corner of the screen it show the desktop, I need to turn that off but can't remember where i turn that on at. anyone have any ideas where i should check?
<Guest14876> tech0007: its not a video
<disappearedng> is there a suspend though for command line
<jrib> Othor: compiz or brightside
<Bigjalowos> hello how do i mount a .bin file ?
<jrib> disappearedng: try: pm-<TAB>
<jrib> !iso | Bigjalowos
<ubottu> Bigjalowos: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Othor> jrib: i have compiz installed... do you know what plug in to check?
<disappearedng> what?
<Bigjalowos> jrib, : am talking about bin
<Bigjalowos> not iso
<jrib> Othor: no, check its preferences
<bruce89> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<jrib> Bigjalowos: me too
<tech0007> Bigjalowos: what's that bin?
<Bigjalowos> its a torrent file.. with .bin and iso of courses
<Bigjalowos> cisco courses
<jrib> Bigjalowos: if you click the link ubottu gave you, it should tell you about bchunk (in the repositories)
<Bigjalowos> aah i was tryign to avoid converting
<Othor> jrib: i have been looking though it for ever now and can't seem to find it...lol
<jrib> disappearedng: what do you mean by "suspend"?
<jrib> Othor: it's pretty obvious in simple-ccsm
<datapolitical> is it possible to install ubuntu if your machine refuses to boot from a CD?
<Othor> jrib:  thanks i'll try that i have been looking in CompizConfig Setting Manager
<jrib> !install | datapolitical
<ubottu> datapolitical: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<brandon_thomson>  suddenly i have a lot of disk io, how can i tell what process is responsible?
<jrib> brandon_thomson: iotop would be one way
<Dreamglider> bruce89, i seem to be gettin everything of the partition, im copying one folder at a time with testdisk to a ext3 partition, after im done(If i get that far) can i copy everything to a ntfs and boot it ?
<Othor> jrib:  that worked thanks for the help!
<bruce89> Dreamglider: depends what you mean by "boot it"
<brandon_thomson> jrib: perfect! thanks
<Dreamglider> bruce89, starr windowsXP
<bruce89> I doubt that'll work
<wolter> Jordan_U, what is scp ?
<bruce89> I thought you ran dd with the if and of the wrong way round?
<bruce89> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<wolter> Jordan_U, source copy I guess?
<Dreamglider> bruce89, what if all the stuff on the ntfs was at the end of the partition !
<jrib> my guess would be "secure copy"
<bruce89> wp says secure copy
<wolter> Jordan_U, bruce89 well, mac doesn't have ssh installed by default.
<ghoti> yes it does
<bruce89> Dreamglider: you've been lucky
<wolter> bruce89, yeah.. i hadn't read the !scp
<ghoti> (assuming OS X)
<jrib> ghoti: not enabled by default though, right?
<ghoti> the *server* is not
<ghoti> but you can SSH from the terminal at any time
<wolter> !who | ghoti
<ubottu> ghoti: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> yes, you are right
<ghoti> I don't know if the 'connect to server' tool speaks SCP/SSH though
<ghoti> If it does not
<ghoti> you could look into FileZilla
<Blade> wolter:  Hey Wolter .. do you know what i need to write in Terminal to install this "72611-PidginScreenlet-0.3.3" ?
<ghoti> which is a great FTP/SCP/SFTP GUI tools
<bruce89> my general principle is to direct things at people only if there is someone else talking at the same time
<ghoti> http://filezilla-project.org/download.php
<wolter> ghoti, well, the mac apparently recognizes the ssh command from the terminal.
<Blade> wolter:  Hey Wolter .. do you know what i need to write in Terminal to install this "72611-PidginScreenlet-0.3.3.tar.gz" ?
<wolter> lets remember mac is unix under the hood, like they say.
<bruce89> !repeat | Blade
<ubottu> Blade: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wolter> Blade, well, you have to extract it to begin with.
<jrib> Blade: you would have to read the documentation.  Start by extracting it and looking inside for a README or INSTALL file
<wolter> Blade, rclick, extract here
<wolter> Blade, what jrib said.
<Blade> wolter:  yes i have done that :)
<Blade> wolter:  okay ill chekc
<Blade> jrib:  alright :)
<bruce89> wolter: there's no need to relay messages
<wolter> bruce89, what do you mean?
<bruce89> jrib directed it at Blade, so saying "what jrib said" has no effect
<jrib> bruce89: I think he just meant that wolter and I were giving the same advice
 * bruce89 really should count to ten before launching into a tirade
<ghoti> or just use /msg :)
<Blade> jrib:  Well, there are no readme or installation file, there are only those files " themes, PidginScreenlet.py, ThemeParser.py, menu.xml and Screenlet.package"
<jrib> hrmm, this channel is dead
<jrib> Blade: sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets.  Is it some sort of compiz thing?
<usr13_> What is the name of the network manager?
<ghoti> Blade: do you have a screenlets tool installed?
<jrib> usr13_: network-manager?  nm-applet?  What do you mean?
<wolter> bruce89, i managed to connect to my computer and succesfully loged in from the mac.
<Blade> jrib:  its okay, i dont understand it either ;)
<usr13_> network-manager
<wolter> bruce89, now, how do I mount folders to the mac's desktop, do you happen to know?
<Blade> ghoti:  Hm .. no, do i need that ?
<ghoti> Blade: such as "screenlets" for example?  If you run that, there might be a way to install the screenlet package within it.
<bruce89> wolter: nope
<bruce89> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<ghoti> Blade: yes, screenlets are applets that are run my a sort of..
 * ghoti points up
<usr13_> network-manager: command not found
<bruce89> that's a bit wrong, any composting manager will work
<job_> i don't get sound while playing totem but i get sound with mplayer.  any idea???
 * bruce89 didn't mean composting manager
<ghoti> job_: it's possible totem speaks (for example) pulseaudio, whilse mplayer only speaks ALSA
<jrib> !screenlets =~ s/have/have a compositing window manager such as/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<job_> is totem also tied to audacious and xmms?  because those two don't play either
<ghoti> I'm unsure
<jrib> bruce89: better?
<bruce89> jrib: indeed
<jrib> job_: not really.  What's the issue?
<Blade> ghoti:  i have tried "sudo apt-get install screenlet-package" but it cant find anything :(
<ghoti> Blade: try apt-get install screenlets
<usr13_> nm-applet, that's it.
<malikyoda> if I format an ssd card on my eeepc with a swap space, does that count as having a swap space on my internal ssd?
<bruce89> !info screenlets | Blade
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2537 kB, installed size 8876 kB
<b1n42y> malikyoda, you dont need swap space if you have lots of memory
<jrib> job_: tried playing a simple file like a .wav?
<Blade> ghoti:  Then it just says "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Blade> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Blade> "
<bruce89> b1n42y: unless you want to suspend
<job_> well i get sound with player only.  audacious, xmms and totem dont give me anything
<malikyoda> II have 1gb of ram on my eee pc
<job_> mplayer only
<b1n42y> Bruce, you can suspend to memory
<ghoti> Blade: you need to use sudo for apt-get
<jrib> !who | job_
<ubottu> job_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bruce89> hibernate, sorry
<ghoti> Blade: so more fully, sudo apt-get install screenlets
<b1n42y> malikyoda, ah well than its probably a good idea
<malikyoda> if I upgraded to 2gb then I'm ok to not have one?
<job_> jrib, mplayer only gives me the sound.  audacious, xmms and totem don't.
<Blade> ghoti:  YEarh now somethings happen
<b1n42y> malikyoda, i have 2gb on my oldish tablet pc, and i havent had problems
<bruce89> malikyoda: if you are to hibernate, you need to have swap at least as big as the ram
<jrib> job_: tried playing a simple file like a .wav?
<job_> jrib i will try that now
<lucax> hey guys, i cant start mplayer--- im on ubuntu intrepid and it gives me some error saying mplayer bad cpu usage or soemthing like that... any ideas how to solve this?
<Blade> ghoti: Thank you for your help, really !
<ghoti> Blade: That'll be US$8.00 :)
<malikyoda> so will a removable ssd give me the ability to hibernate?
<jrib> lucax: be precise.  Use pastebin for exact error messages
<tech0007> job_: u need to configure ur apps to use alsa or pulse
<b1n42y> malikyoda, to answer your initial question, yes if you can format your card to swap then it should be fine
<Othor> ghoti: lol
<malikyoda> ok
<Blade> ghoti: Hahaha .. mr funny guy :P
<ghoti> Blade: I'm told I have my moments :)
<technologiclee> i was trying to set a PATH=.:$PATH
<bruce89> with the Pound where it is
<malikyoda> I've installed crunch bang without a swap space as suggested, was just curious
<Blade> ghoti: Haha yes you have, indeed ;)
<b1n42y> malikyoda, whats crunch bang
<bruce89> !hibernate | malikyoda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<job_> tech0007, how do you do that
<malikyoda> its a variant of ubuntu
<technologiclee> then i tried PATH=.:PATH - which has altered the PATH - what is the easiest was to put it back like it was?
<b1n42y> ahh
<malikyoda> it runs on openbox
<mezy> ello?
<malikyoda> it's lightweight
<b1n42y> thanks
<pythagorean23> thank you....
<tech0007> job_: ex. in audacious, preferences->audio..look at current output plugin
<pythagorean23> hey can anyone help me with a printer problem??
<bruce89> !ask | pythagorean23
<ubottu> pythagorean23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<molly_> ono how i am abel two access other network chats? they want sum nick serv code no what is that?
<b1n42y> molly_, maybe pastebin what the problem is we cant read minds
<lucax> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128074/
<job_> tech0007,  it worked.  i changed from alsa to pulse.  thanks for your help.
<unop> technologiclee,  source ~/.bashrc
<lucax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128074/   heres the problem with mplayer on intrepid... no idea what to do
<jrib> lucax: for the channel, not me (I'm leaving)
<b1n42y> lucax, what do you use mplayer for?
<Bigjalowos> some kinda vid player
<lucax> watch movies
<jrib> lucax: you should include the command you ran by the way
<lucax> gmplayer
<b1n42y> lucax, save yourself a headache, vlc is great for that
<bruce89> ich
<ghoti> I second the recommendation of VLC
<jrib> lucax: does mplayer /path/to/some/media/file   work?
<molly_> wow do you get nick passwords?
<OmiKrOn> hi
<OmiKrOn> any ideea why i get this
<OmiKrOn> ?
<OmiKrOn> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiuniverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jrib> !register | molly_
<FloodBot2> OmiKrOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> molly_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<b1n42y> molly_, yes
<mezy> ?
<b1n42y> !pastebin | OmiKrOn
<ubottu> OmiKrOn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> OmiKrOn: does it really say "multiuniverse"?
<b1n42y> !ask | OmiKrOn
<ubottu> OmiKrOn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mezy> that was weird
<molly_> register at freenode?
<OmiKrOn> imman idiot
<OmiKrOn> thanks
<tech0007> lucax: try upgrading mplayer...mine says 1.0rc2-4.3.3
<molly_> k thanx
<mezy> how do i get into a dictionary that has a space in its title using the command line?
<lucax> jrib, yeah mplayer does work... but i cant use the gui
<b1n42y> mezy, tab
<ghoti> mezy: put a backslash before the space
<ghoti> mezy: or use tab-completion
<ghoti> mezy: you can use a backspace before any odd characters that give you trouble, backslashes included.
<ghoti> mezy: use a backslash, even
<jrib> lucax: try resetting its configuration?  ~/.mplayer/gui.conf I think.  See if you have anything in ~/.mplayer/config .  Does it still crash if you pass gmplayer a media file on the command line too?  Try different video outputs (like -vo x11).  Good luck
<unop> mezy, or just quote the filename.   "/path/to/file name with spaces"
<visitor> hello
<Zlogger> hi
<visitor> is there a linux console for windows?
<bruce89> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<ghoti> depends on what you mean
<ghoti> if you mean bash, then yes, cygwin
<bruce89> !mingw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw
<ghoti> if you mean a way to SSH into other servers..
<ghoti> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bruce89> !mingw32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw32
<Thirtysixway> or command prompt
<Thirtysixway> cmd
<visitor> ok. thanks, i'll try to google it.
<ghoti> cheers
<kushalone> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<visitor> Thirtysixway: what i mean is a linux console, not cmd. :)
<Thirtysixway> visitor: yeah go with either putty to use remote console, or cygwin for bash on windows
<ghoti> visitor: do you mean a bash prompt on the local machine?
<bruce89> Slàinte
<visitor> Thirtysixway, ghoti: i mean a bash prompt.
<ghoti> visitor: then cygwin or wingw32 is the way to go
<visitor> ghoti: ok, i'm checking it right now.
<whoiam> how to type other language on Kubuntu
<jak_> hi
<bruce89> !i18n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n
<Dreamglider> is there any diffrence in running ubuntu vs. kubuntu other then personal prefrencess ?
<bruce89> whoiam: !locale
<anthonys> Dreamglider: default desktop environment
<bruce89> !locale | whoiam
<ubottu> whoiam: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<whoiam> I can type other language easily, but in Kubuntu is not
<C-S-B> is it bettrer to compile drivers into kerel or just load modules?
<whoiam> vietnam
<ghoti> C-S-B: in my opinion, the day of monolithic kernels is long-past
<unop> C-S-B, depends - most of the time, it's better to use modules
<Dreamglider> ergo personal preferences !
<ghoti> C-S-B: I would make more or less everything modular, barring things needed at boot-time (filesystems, netwrok drivers, etc)
<anthonys> Dreamglider: and default software included
<Dreamglider> ok
<whoiam> I can type other language easily in Ubuntu, but in Kubuntu is not
<bruce89> ghoti: I know, that Linux thing is past it
<C-S-B> ghoti, thats what ive done, cheers :)
<bruce89> whoiam: you'll likely need some KDE language pack thing
<ghoti> C-S-B: my pleasure :)
<ghoti> whoiam: You might Google around for KDE Localization
<bruce89> whoiam: language-pack-kde-vi
<whoiam> I do
<bruce89> !info language-pack-kde-vi > whoia
<whoiam> and do follow the construction
<bruce89> !info language-pack-kde-vi > whoiam
<ubottu> language-pack-kde-vi (source: language-pack-kde-vi): KDE translation updates for language Vietnamese. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.10+20081107 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ubottu> language-pack-kde-vi (source: language-pack-kde-vi): KDE translation updates for language Vietnamese. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.10+20081107 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<whoiam> but It doesn't work
<bruce89> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bruce89> perhaps there's something in KDE's setting thing
<disappearedng> kde sucks
<bruce89> !flame | disappearedng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame
<ghoti> that's a matter of opinion
<tech0007> kde is a memory hog
<disappearedng> nowadays
<disappearedng> it used to be good
<ghoti> personally, I prefer CLI :)
<b1n42y> is gaim pidgin now?
<disappearedng> even linux torvalds switch to Gnome from DKE
<disappearedng> KDE
<bruce89> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<anthonys> b2n42y: yes
<ghoti> b1n42y: yes
<coldhak> fluxbox is better?
<b1n42y> ta
<anthonys> best is xmonad
<coldhak> xmonad? haven't heard of that one
<anthonys> written in haskell
<b1n42y> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hanasaki> how do I throttle my cpu speed? its an amd dual core
<bruce89> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<disappearedng> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<disappearedng> wow
<disappearedng> #ubuntu is strict
<bruce89> good advice anywhere
<coldhak> wait, somebody actually asked which was best? i thought people were just being funny.
<bruce89> I like getting ubottu involved
<ghoti> I think bruce89 was just trying to nip a 'holy war' in the bud
<ghoti> so to speak
<anthonys> probably
<anthonys> good call too
<bruce89> I couldn't find a better thing than stop
<ghoti> though I assert that the CLI uses less RAM than any GUI :p
<anthonys> true, but you also don't have all the features of a GUI
<bruce89> !fact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fact
<anthonys> such as images
<coldhak> mplayer can, technically play video in CLI
<bruce89> you've never heard of ascii art
<ghoti> images are overrated. ASCII art uber alles!
<hanasaki> how do I set my cpu speed ?
<bruce89> hanasaki: you don't
<tech0007> hanasaki: in the bios
<anthonys> bruce89: I mean images such as HD movies, stuff like that
<hanasaki> ?? huh? I found powernowd-k8
<ghoti> hanasaki: in the CPU selection process when you're building the computer :)
<anthonys> not ascii art
<bruce89> anthonys: there was a ascii feed of the football world cup
<bruce89> anthonys: http://ascii-wm.net/
<hanasaki> bruce89:  tech0007 ghoti  I have it overclocked to 2.8GHz but the panel applet only shows 2.5 max
<WebcamWonder> Could someone reproduce this bug? Open a file in GVim, turn on syntax highlighting, and scroll around to see the CPU go crazy at 100%?
<anthonys> bruce89: it was much more fun on an HDTV
 * bruce89 didn't know HD existed in 2006
<anthonys> bruce89: it did, but it wasn't used much
<hanasaki> bruce89:  I worked on HD in 1990 in japan
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Geep> hanasaki: if your cpu supports freq scaling, you can adjust it using cpufreq-selector (GUI)
<bruce89> just kidding
<anthonys> I know
<hanasaki> cpufreq-selector
<hanasaki> Failed to acquire org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector: Connection ":1.141" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector" due to security policies in the configuration file
<bruce89> difficult to detect sarcasm
<ghoti> In my case, just assume it's there :)
<anthonys> one of the only problems of IRC
<hanasaki> Geep:  what about that error?
<arooni_____> my load is at 2 and its kinda hard to use firefox
<bruce89> !sarcasm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarcasm
<unop> WebcamWonder, about 35% CPU taken up for a 500 line file - that's expected.
<WebcamWonder> unop: Continous scrolling?
<unop> WebcamWonder, yea
<Geep> hanasaki: try sudo cpufreq-selector
<ITechJunkie> Is anyone in here having problems with gnome-terminal? The charactors on screen don't seem to be refreshing correctly...
<bruce89> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hanasaki> Geep:  that just appears to hang when run as root
<WebcamWonder> unop: That is very weird. I am on intrepid, and the gvim that comes with it (will check the version), and when I do some scrolling with even a 100 line file in C syntax, or even type in new stuff in GVim, both my cores scream at 100%
<OmiKrOn> ok apt finds drbd8-utils but can't find the other drbd8 packages
<WebcamWonder> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in intrepid
<OmiKrOn> any ideas?
<OmiKrOn> !info drbd8-module-source
<ubottu> Package drbd8-module-source does not exist in intrepid
<OmiKrOn> how about hardy?
<unop> WebcamWonder, I suppose this also depends on the type of video card you have, driver and how much VideoRAM the card has too - having said that, my card only has 128MB
<Geep> hanasaki: I haven't dealt with it in a while, but I used http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/ as a source when I did.
<dc_361> alguien habla español soy nuevo con esto
<unop> WebcamWonder, that's really odd
<bruce89> Package gvim does not exist in jaunty
<unop> !es | dc_361
<ubottu> dc_361: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yigal> hello I'm making a switch from CLI apps. mpd/mutt --> GNOME stuff, does anyone like something more than rhythmbox
<arooni_____> my load is at 2 and its kinda hard to use firefox .... i have core 2 duo and 3GB of ram.  is there a way to reduce my load?
<whoiam> is there any program to recovery linux like norton ghost?
<WebcamWonder> unop: Well, I run nVidia blob, and it is integrated, so okish. But nothing too terrible. But yeah, and vim behaves fine
<bruce89> arooni_____: top
<PoetOfShadows> yigai: try banshee
<yigal> PoetOfShadows: will do
<unop> !info vim-gtk | bruce89
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 976 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<arooni_____> bruce89, what else can i do
<bruce89> arooni_____: see what's going mad in top, and kill it
<Geep> hanasaki: gnome has a panel applet.. cpufreq-selector is not gui - I messed that up
<arooni_____> bruce89, by cpu %?
<hanasaki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6857290
<hanasaki>  Geep could you take a look at my thread above and give your thoughts?
<snarkster> i need to get some data off a laptop that is going to linux, but im having video issues as its nvidia and Im running off usb ISO. how can I get video working
<bruce89> arooni_____: anything unusual there?
<Fahmy> hii
<arooni_____> Bruce, firefox is at 49% and 33%, then, gdm 12%, .... then nothing else is really up there
<arooni_____> bruce89, cpu%
<Fahmy> i wanna learn ubunto in 1 week, how can i do this mission ? i am newbie into linux world. i am used tot he windown system. plz /msg me
<bruce89> arooni_____: that sounds rather high
<visitor> Fahmy: thats very hard
<arooni_____> bruce89, for firefox?
<bruce89> in general
<Dreamglider> seems like i was able to copy everything of that damaged partition !
<ghoti> Dreamglider: That's a good thing!
<bruce89> Dreamglider: how long did dd run for?
<jlink> I've got a question that doesn't really belong here, but perhaps someone can help. I'm trying to use Boost::Asio, but can't figure out the library to link when compiling with g++
<snarkster> aha f4 safe graphics mode.. maybe thatll work
<WebcamWonder> unop: Found an Arch user complaining, but his solution doesn't work for me http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66185
<Dreamglider> bruce89, an hour or 90 minutes or so
<nanotube> Fahmy: websearch for things like "ubuntu tutorial" and whatnot. there are also books and/or ebooks available out there you can read.
<bruce89> Dreamglider: lucky
<visitor> Fahmy: have you already installed ubuntu on your computer?
<yigal> PoetOfShadows:  yes this is nice, I'm also moving from Archlinux to Ubuntu I think, I'm tired of doing my own thing, in any event thank you
<Dreamglider> bruce89, every file i have checked seems to be ok, i checked  random txt's and jpg's and movie files all work fine and every file i see has a name
<visitor> any filipino here?
<unop> WebcamWonder, do you have any 3rd party plugins started with vim?
<PoetOfShadows> yigal: I personally went the other way, hated all the stuff ubuntu loaded onto my machine; but I guess everybody does their own thing; in any case, no problem, glad I could help
<unop> WebcamWonder, is the problem the same with vim in a terminal?
<WebcamWonder> unop: Nope. Nothing. Just 4 things in my rc (tab stuff, etc.). And no, vim works perfectly
<arooni_____> bruce89, how do i reduce load
<bruce89> !ph | visitor
<ubottu> visitor: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<ghoti> arooni_____: stop doing so much :p
<Geep> hanasaki: Your problem maybe similar to this: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=52541 - This isn't really my area of expertise.. I'd try disabling cpufreq scaling entirely and see if you get access the the full horsepower (see final post in link)
<visitor> bruce89: thanks
<bruce89> arooni_____: what's your load average?
<yigal> PoetOfShadows:  ya, I started with Debian 4 years ago, then for Ubuntu for a little less than a year, I couldn't stand the extra sauce, but regardless of my technical skills I'm a user not a dev., at least most of the time and I want something that is being worked on from all angles like Ubuntu - sorry for the rant :), thanks for the GUI help
<unop> WebcamWonder, I'm not sure what i'd do at this point
<arooni_____> bruce89, 1.6.3
<josh_> need all help getting this error and tried all that i can think of can anyone maybe give me some advice on how to fix it heres a pastebin of the error http://pastebin.com/m6641dd8f
<unop> WebcamWonder, you might like to ask the guys in #vim
<disappearedng> Hey is size_t a type?
<PoetOfShadows> yigal: to each their own
<bruce89> not too bad
<WebcamWonder> unop: hmm... Alright, thanks for the help!
<lstarnes> disappearedng: I think it is
<sauvin> disappearedng, yes. It's normally a typedef.
<bruce89> disappearedng: it is an alias for an integer of some size
<bruce89> known as gsize in GLib
<deagle> hello
<ghoti> Cordial greetings, deagle
<deagle> thank you!
<bruce89> !hi | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deagle> does anyone know why the delete song plugin for audacious crashes as soon as i try to delete a song?
<PoetOfShadows> bruce89: how many of these commands to you know?!
<ghoti> bruce89, wouldn't 'hi' be quicker to type than '!hi | $nick'?
<bruce89> PoetOfShadows: I guess
<jlink> Question: I just hooked up a second monitor and setup BigDesktop, so it's like I've got one big monitor (2048x768). However, I only have one task bar, and it's on my primary screen. Is there a way to have a task bar on the secondary screen which tracks tasks only on that screen, so two screens of tasks aren't crammed into one task bar?
<OmiKrOn> any ideea why apt can`t find drbd0.8-module-source on hardy heron?
<bruce89> and I PM ubottu in advance
<whoiam> is there any program to recovery linux like norton ghost, to deploy on many PCs?
<bruce89> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<yigal> bruce you the man
<PoetOfShadows> whoiam: tried remastersys?
<whoiam> thanks
<whoiam> i'll google it
<ghoti> whoiam: You could also look into Mondi
<user_name> Hello
<ghoti> whoiam: er, Mondo
<user_name> I need some help and stuff.
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | user_name
<ubottu> user_name: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dreamglider> i want to make a NTFS partition with gparted but ntfs is grayed out ?
<datapolitical> what's the best bandwidth monitor for ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> is there a big difference in the driver support between the 32bit and 64bit OS?
<bruce89> !info drbd0.7-module-source > OmiKrOn
<ubottu> drbd0.7-module-source (source: drbd0.7): RAID 1 over tcp/ip for Linux module source. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.25-1.1 (intrepid), package size 141 kB, installed size 192 kB
<josh_> http://pastebin.com/m6641dd8f  anyone??
<ghoti> datapolitical: I've had good luck with ntop
<datapolitical> (so i can kill my connection when i hit a certain number of gigabytes)
<datapolitical> k
<datapolitical> thanks fish
<ghoti> my pleasure
<yigal> /msg ubottu
<bruce89> SeaPhor: not really
<Fahmy> i am using laptop, 256 ram. while isntalling ubunto it stopped at the keyboard layout and the computer hanged. what should i do now ?
<bruce89> Dreamglider: ntfsprogs
<SeaPhor> bruce89, ok, last time i tried was with 7.04 and had all kinds of issues
<dronix> Fahmy: where u using a burned iso?
<bruce89> SeaPhor: unless you need non-free drivers
<Fahmy> yes i got it from the offical site of ubunto
<PoetOfShadows> SeaPhor: as far as I know, ndiswrapper doesn't work with 64-bit OSs
<Dreamglider> bruce89,  will it enable ntfs in gperted ?
<SeaPhor> bruce89, nvidia vid card is about all
<PoetOfShadows> so if you need that, then 32-bit would be the way to go
<Dreamglider> gparted*
<bruce89> SeaPhor: that's fine, I have that myself
<bruce89> Dreamglider: should do
<dronix> Fahmy: make sure your cd is error free. Give it another try, if it doesn't work. then try using wubi
<Fahmy> dronix i did that test.
<Fahmy> what is wubi ?
<Nathan1995> -_-
<dronix> wubi is a windows installer for ubuntu. It install ubuntu from within windows.
<PoetOfShadows> Fahmy: it lets you install Ubuntu into Windows as a normal application, letting you test Ubuntu w/o a CD, also making it easily removable if you don't like it
<ghoti> Fahmy: your computer only has 256MB of RAM, right? You might look into ubuntu; it's made for less powerful computers
<SeaPhor> bruce89, cool, cause i just tried recordmydesktop  and its really messed up, my guess is i need more ram, 3g just not enough
<bruce89> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ghoti> Fahmy: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<Fahmy> PoetOfShadows i first tried to use the the isntall on windows option, it said, the memory i have is 255 and that may cause a problem.
<yigal> SeaPhor: 3g not enough?
<bruce89> Fahmy: probably better off with the alternate CD, the use of Python in the graphical installer means it requrires loads of RAM
<SeaPhor> yigal, nope, the vid is all messed up
<PoetOfShadows> Fahmy:  I believe the minimum for Ubuntu installation is 256 MB, so it might be a problem during install
<yigal> SeaPhor: that's vid, not mem. though
<PoetOfShadows> I'm gonna say to follow bruce89's advice here
<Fahmy> bruce89 what is the alternate cd ??
<yigal> SeaPhor: the driver
<ghoti> Fahmy: xubuntu only needs 192MB for the installation, so that might be a better fit for your computer.
<bruce89> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Fahmy> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ghoti> Fahmy: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<yigal> is xorg still used by ubuntu?
<bruce89> wow, ubottu should be fully automated
<bruce89> yigal: of course
<yigal> bruce89: ok, I'm using arch and I heard you had some auto. deal going on
<SeaPhor> yigal, does fine for normal recording, but i was recording a session of me playing City of Heroes- heavy fight scene
<yigal> SeaPhor: interesting, not a gamer myself, so I should desist from any comments :)
<Mushrooms> This is terrible.. I just did an update on my ubuntu box, and now, I can not use my wireless internet anymore. Could someone please help me?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: did you upgrade the kernel?
<datapolitical> ghoti, is there a way to tell it how to ignore local IPs?
<zorba_the_greek> hello
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: yes, i had a quick look at the list, and it included a kernel header update
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | zorba_the_greek
<ubottu> zorba_the_greek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ghoti> datapolitical: sorry?
<datapolitical> so I can just count bytes sent and received outside my network
<bruce89> beat me to it
<coreyman> I want to watch a video on NBC.com in firefox, is there a silverlight alternative that i can use to watch those videos, i read nbc uses silverlight technology
<zorba_the_greek> i am trying to use Terminal Server Client to remote desktop into my windows laptop over LAN.
<ghoti> datapolitical: Are your LAN and WAN on different interfaces?
<bruce89> !brain | PoetOfShadows
<ubottu> PoetOfShadows: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<datapolitical> no
<datapolitical> i just figured it could track traffic by IP address
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: that is probably what caused the loss of wi-fi
<zorba_the_greek> I have setup up my laptop to allow remote desktop but it isn't working, I can VNC from the laptop to my ubuntu computer
<ghoti> datapolitical: I *think* you can have ntop keep track of that sort of thing
<WebcamWonder> coreyman: Moonlight aims at a Linux port of Silverlight
<ghoti> datapolitical: it's been a while since I've used it though
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: any idea how i could undo that update?
<b1n42y> bruce89, if you like playing with bots #ubuntu-bots
<coreyman> webcamwonder thanks
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: do you have a recent backup?
<yigal> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yigal> oh!!
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: i don't know, unless ubuntu automatically backs it up, i haven't actually done any backing up manually
<zorba_the_greek> i am trying to use Terminal Server Client to remote desktop into my windows laptop over LAN.  I have setup up my laptop to allow remote desktop but it isn't working, I can VNC from the laptop to my ubuntu computer. I can ping the address fine on my Ubuntu machine, but I just can't remote into it. Any help would be great!
<coreyman> webcamwonder is the package name mono-smcs?
<WebcamWonder> coreyman: I am not sure if it has been packaged, and is available ornot
<sebsebseb> coreyman: Moonlight hummmmm Silverlight no thanks,  Flash no thanks
<ghoti> zorba_the_greek: Does it time out or give you some specific error? What OS is the box you're trying to RDP into using?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: Ubuntu doesn't automatically backup; and here is the part where you start googling for ways to undo kernel updates; I'm not exactly sure how, as I've never had to
<datapolitical> ghoti, turns out it does it automatically
<ghoti> datapolitical: excellent news! :)
<datapolitical> it knows from setup the difference between local and remote
<datapolitical> yea
<datapolitical> :)
<datapolitical> now the question is
<FloodBot2> datapolitical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: ow.. yikes this i'm not looking forward to lol
<datapolitical> now the question is, how do I get it to kill certain processes when it hits the cap
<sebsebseb> datapolitical: killall proccessname or xkill and click on it
<WebcamWonder> !info mono-smcs
<ubottu> mono-smcs (source: mono): Mono C# 3.0 compiler for CLI 2.1 (Moonlight / Silverlight). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 340 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<zorba_the_greek> i am trying to use Terminal Server Client to remote desktop into my windows laptop over LAN.  I have setup up my laptop to allow remote desktop but it isn't working, I can VNC from the laptop to my ubuntu computer. I can ping the address fine on my Ubuntu machine, but I just can't remote into it. Any help would be great! Sorry for mentioning it again, should I shut up?
<ghoti> datapolitical: you could set up a cron job to supress your default gateway when you reach your cap
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: is it possible to boot into an old kernel via grub?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: That's why people have backups; HD prices are pretty low nowadays, so I'd suggest getting a good one to prevent this from happening again; in any case, good luck, hope you get a solution to your problem swiftly
<ghoti> zorba_the_greek: what version of Windows?
<datapolitical> exactly
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: yes it is
<bruce89> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in intrepid
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti, windows xp Home :(
<bruce89> does in Jaunty
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: didn't think of that, and ubuntu even does it automatically; that might work
<ghoti> zorba_the_greek: XP Home doesn't support RDP outside of Remote Assistance
<datapolitical> now the question is where does ntop store the data
<WebcamWonder> !info jaunty moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> moonlight-plugin-mozilla is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: i'm not exactly an experienced user of linux and ubuntu.. so i might need some help
<WebcamWonder> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla jaunty
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti ok is there a work around that you suggest?
<ubottu> moonlight-plugin-mozilla (source: moon): Free Software clone of Silverlight 1.0 - Xulrunner 1.9 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 50 kB, installed size 180 kB
<coreyman> webcamwonder i found it
<WebcamWonder> bruce89: Nice catch :)
<ghoti> zorba_the_greek: I'd use a VNC server on the Windows box
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: does a GRUB delay show up when you boot?
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti to VNC into it from ubuntu?
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti that sounds good
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows:  yes, but only a few seconds
<ghoti> zorba_the_greek: indeed, VNC is quite useful :)
<SandGorgon> guys... i installed ubuntu using minimal-cd for a customized install - no games, gimp.etc. - now i want to replicate the same system on another computer. Can I create a install-cd or something ?
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti thanks a lot, i always knew that home was worse at networking and now I know why
<erikh> hey folks, what's the easiest way to generate a dummy ssl certificate on 8.04 LTS?
<erikh> for apache.
<vineeth> helooo anybody help me to do voice chat in yahoo or gmail in ubuntu
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: hit any key during that delay, and it'll bring you to a menu; when you get to that menu, go to the 2nd entry after the latest one, and boot into that
<bruce89> WebcamWonder: the thing is somesites are silverlight 2.0 now
<unop> erikh, use openssl  -- there are howtos on apache.org
<sebsebseb> vineeth: hummmmmmm  the Gmail one needs Windows it seems, and not sure about Yahoo
<ghoti> datapolitical: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu :)
<erikh> unop: ugh.
<erikh> ok. :)
<WebcamWonder> bruce89: Yeah, I know. I don't care for it either, coreyman wanted to know :)
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: that will bring you to an old kernel version, and Wi-fi work
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: ok, let me have a try now
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: go for it
<ghoti> datapolitical:  oops, wrong URL. try http://www.ntop.org/documentation.html
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti is RealVNC free edition the one I want?
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: yup i think the new kernel is what killed the wifi
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: that's one of the only problems with Linux: you never know if an update will break something
<vineeth> any other software to do voice chat in ubuntu exept skype
<bruce89> PoetOfShadows: that's the fun
<ghoti> zorba_the_greek: that should work nicely.
<Mushrooms> bruce89: that's so not fun, >.<
<PoetOfShadows> bruce89: unless you actually need your wi-fi for work, in which case…
<zorba_the_greek> ghoti I am stuck between that and ultraVNC or xtightvnc
<sebsebseb> zorba_the_greek:  sroll up hummmmm,  what do you want to do, can you tell me?  so I don't have to scroll up loads
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the vnc4server package
<sebsebseb> lol guys
<sebsebseb> all that is insecure I think
<Dr_willis> any of th vnc stuff should work.
<sebsebseb> I  tunnel  VNC nicely using SSH :)  Linux to Linux
<Dr_willis> if you want secure.. ssh tunnle it
<zorba_the_greek> sebsebseb I am figuring out what version of VNC I should install on my xp home laptop so I can remote into it
<zorba_the_greek> on a lan
<sebsebseb> and use one of those sites now if I want to see Windows
<zorba_the_greek> not internet
<SeaPhor> while in top, is there a kill option that will still save the curent progress?
<stratman4300> anyone in here connect to the internet via an EVDO data card??
<Dr_willis> zorba_the_greek,  for a windows machine. i use the 'ultravnc' server.
<ghoti> dr_willis he's planning on a Windows VNC server; the default Ubuntu client should work with any of them, yes?
<Dr_willis> zorba_the_greek,  it has some neat features ive not seen in others.
<sebsebseb> zorba_the_greek: ok on the lan you don't really need encryption for VNC anyway, so  yeah  realvnc free edition will do it
<zorba_the_greek> dr_willis ok i'll give that one a shot
<Dr_willis> Yes. any vnc client SHOULD wiork with any vnc server
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: hmm so i should be able to 'uninstall' the new version of the kernel right? using synaptic package manager?
<bruce89> SeaPhor: k
<mib_03esio> hi guys is there support for ati graphics in ubuntu??
<ghoti> dr_willis yes, I know, operative word  'should' :)
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: possibly, or you might be able to mess with grub and make it auto boot into the old one…
<ghoti> mib_03esio: depends on what you mean by 'support' exactly :)'
<gladiator> hi. i installed ubuntu yesterday on my laptop. i hibernated it and it worked just fine. but it didnt recover back. got stuck at the loading screen which says "Ubuntu"
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: yeah messing with grub would probably be easier, since i just have to edit the entry
<zorba_the_greek> thanks for all the help guys
<mib_03esio> ghoti: i have this ati crad but ubuntu cant get any modules/drivers for it
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: but lets have a look at this header thing from synaptic first
<sebsebseb> gladiator: yeah there's issues with stuff like that,  I think it's to do with the kernel
<sebsebseb> gladiator: Kernel is not that good for power management still I think
<gladiator> sebsebseb: is there a solution?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: you could also use SUM to have it boot into the old one… That's probably the easiest
<sebsebseb> gladiator: maybe depending on what hardware you have exactly and so on
<ghoti> mib_03esio: did you enable third-party and non-free sources in System->Administration->Software Sources?
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: oh? could you please walk me through on that one?
<stratman4300> I'm trying to share out a dail up connection with a NAT between the ppp device and the local eth0. It works fine except when the connection is redailed and a new address is assigned to the ppp device. I then have to update the route manually before any internet traffic will start flowing again. Any ways to automate this??
<gladiator> its not really about power management. but where can i find info on this issue?
<sebsebseb> gladiator: don't know
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: I'm not at my Ubuntu box right now, so 'twould be kinda hard (damn GUI)
<sebsebseb> gladiator: ubuntuforums.org  may havey our soloution though
<gladiator> sebsebseb: thanks
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: but SUM is pretty intuitive, I don't you'll have that much trouble…
<sebsebseb> gladiator: yep nearly every issue been covered there some where
<vineeth> tell me abt gtalx
<gladiator> sebsebseb: i just googled. top results are requests to get it fixed :) so i doubt there is one
<sebsebseb> gladiator: ok  :d
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: oh right, well i found the kernel files in synaptic and set it to remove
<b1n42y> !search gtalx | vineeth
<ubottu> Found: trash, neon-#kubuntu-kde4, xfce4-panel, wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic, kdesu, neon, xfce-panels, kde4, gtalk, wink
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: i'll try that first
<sebsebseb> gladiator: what did you go google by the way?
<jontec> problem with Toshiba Portege 3505: I don't believe wireless is functional on this laptop; I have an entry for a device in iwconfig (and I can change settings here), but no reasonable entry in lspci (-vv)... how can I definitively tell whether or not it works?
<gladiator> ubuntu hibernate
<sebsebseb> ok
<SeaPhor> bruce89, ok,,, not understanding, i started an app in cli, ctrl+c is NOT ending it, it persists, but if possible i woulf like it to save what its done but end now
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: try it, but I'm not sure that that would be the best idea…
<Bossmanbeta> Does anyone else have a problem with Firefox locking down the sound system, so nothing else can play audio? I have to kill firefox to free up the sound resources...(Ubuntu 8.04 & Firefox 3.0.4)
<vineeth> is it support voice chat?
<gladiator> and results are like: "Idea #94: fix suspend and hibernate for laptops"
<sebsebseb> Bossmanbeta: Firefox can effect my Banshee  at times it seems, but that's pretty rare
<bruce89> SeaPhor: what is it?
<b1n42y> suspend cancelled by VLC playing some file error, whats all that about ?
<sebsebseb> Bossmanbeta: Ubuntu's unoffical version of Firefox, can have right stupid issues
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: lol well i removed it, we'll see what happens after restart
<SeaPhor> bruce89, recordmydesktop
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: good luck!
<vineeth> helooo anybody no software to do voice chat in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !info festival
<Bossmanbeta> sebsebseb: it's rather annoying... VLC seems to be the only application that can still play audio, but Songbird (uses gstreamer), Audacious both fail as does XMMS
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<b1n42y> !search voice | vineeth
<ubottu> Found: trash, neon-#kubuntu-kde4, xfce4-panel, wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic, kdesu, neon, xfce-panels, kde4, gtalk, wink
<bruce89> !espeak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espeak
<sebsebseb> vineeth: hummmmmmm   why do you need to do that?
<bruce89> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.39-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<b1n42y> bruce89, lol espeak
<sebsebseb> Bossmanbeta: what about Banshee  ?
<Bossmanbeta> Anyone know how to solve the firefox-locking-sound issue? Right now, I have to kill firefox to solve it and restart it (and it will RElock the sound resource if another application does not have it)
<vineeth> my friends are using windows and i cant talk with them as i  use ubuntu
<Bossmanbeta> sebsebseb: I dont use banshee. Don't care for it.
<sebsebseb> vineeth: Skype works in Ubuntu
<bruce89> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4460 kB, installed size 14656 kB
<bruce89> !info telepathy-stream-engine
<ubottu> telepathy-stream-engine (source: telepathy-stream-engine): stream handler for the Telepathy framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1 (intrepid), package size 48 kB, installed size 188 kB
<sebsebseb> vineeth: probably a few  other voice programs out there to,  plus you can probably get stuff working in Wine, and if not a Windows virtual machine
<tw1tch> vineeth: what are the window friends using?
<vineeth> pls tell in detail sebsebseb
<vineeth> ymessenger and gtalk
<bruce89> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<bruce89> that's cheek
<Bossmanbeta> ..i rarely get answers in #ubuntu...I should stop trying.
<bruce89> Pidgin is not GNOME
<stormchas2000> i like pidgin
<fuzeboxsoftware> I am really wanting to stick with Ubuntu, but Vista seems to run faster and smoother to me. Anyone know of a good tutorial for optimizing to its fullest?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Pidgin won't do voice and I think Kopete won't either
<bruce89> Empathy does
<PoetOfShadows> fuzeboxsoftware: Vista is faster than Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> vineeth: sadly no  Google Talk for Linux :(  I quite like that app myself otherwise, but I don't use for voice
<Othor> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-voice-chat-with-google-talk-user-using-empathy.html
<sebsebseb> vineeth: there will be altneratives for things, but  you can also run Windows inside Ubuntu for Google Talk
<bruce89> google talk is Jabber
<sebsebseb> Othor: empathy still not tried that, it's multi protocall though?
<vineeth> how to run windows inside ubundu
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: how'd your restart go?
<bruce89> which is what Empathy supports, as does Pidgin
<sebsebseb> bruce89: it uses  Jabber  yes
<danes_> hello, which linux distribution is the fastest to load to include on a usb with persistent changes?
<fuzeboxsoftware> hmm...no help?
<sebsebseb> vineeth: that should be a lost resort, these guys are giving you useful alternative  stuff
<bruce89> vineeth: !virtual
<bruce89> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jontec> any definitive way to check for wireless functionality? The card shows cell association in iwconfig, and I can run dhclient
<PoetOfShadows> fuzeboxsoftware: did you say Vista is faster than Ubuntu?
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: removing the packages from synaptic doesn't do anything, i have to change the grub entries too
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: i'm trying to work out thow the edit thing works now.. but i can't make much sense of it
<sanjud> jontec-> what do you seek?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: try SUM
<sebsebseb> vineeth: you should  do native Linux software :)  and if  you need something Windows try Wine and commercail versions of that, no luck there, then do a Virtualbox virtual machine. and you  need the non OSE for USB suppourt from their site http://www.virtualbox.org
<vineeth> i tried pidgin empathy,gnash,kopet  all are waste as voice is concerned
<bruce89> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: ok, i'll boot into an older kernel and download that package
<Othor> sebsebseb: not sure if it is multi protocall just happen to see that the other day on my google home page
<stormchas2000> Vista is the reason I went to Ubuntu, I saw to many problems, and I had enough issues to say bye to Windows completely
<jontec> sanjud: what do you mean? I am trying to get the card connected to an ad-hoc network... the settings get set for the card, but I'm not convinced that the card is installed
<bruce89> vineeth: gnash isn't an IM client
<sebsebseb> vineeth: and it meant free as in freedom in that thing not price, so the closed source version is also free as in price
<bruce89> Othor: it is
<cherubael> anyone out there playing around with XFCE 4.6
<sebsebseb> vineeth: ok how much RAM do you have?
<PoetOfShadows> cherubael: me
<sebsebseb> cherubael: nope not yet
<sebsebseb> does  Jaunty Jakealope provide  XFCE 4.6 in repo?
<bruce89> !info xfce jaunty
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in jaunty
<cherubael> you had any issues with function keys not working
<bruce89> !info xfwm jaunty
<ubottu> Package xfwm does not exist in jaunty
<vineeth> igb
<bruce89> !info xfwm4 jaunty
<ubottu> xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1424 kB, installed size 8004 kB
<stormchas2000> I have a laptop that was hit by lightening, so it isn't running to good, but I put Puppy linux on it and it runs alomost as good as new
<sebsebseb> yep  I wlll upgrade to the beta :)
<sebsebseb> beta is soon
<sanjud> jontec-> settings get set but you are not convinced the card is installed?
<bruce89> not that the label means anything
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: ok nice story, but nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<bruce89> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stormchas2000> sorry
<bruce89> no need to be, I just like bots
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: which distro did it have on it before?  and yeah puppy seems nice, but I only had  limited trying in a vm
<PoetOfShadows> he really does
<sebsebseb> !bot |  bruce89
<ubottu> bruce89: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: "startupmanager" grub and splash screen configuration  <- this one sound right to you?
<gladiator> is hibernate / suspend related to compiz?
<sebsebseb> maybe
<sebsebseb> to some extent
<jontec> sanjud: should I be convinced? I am not convinced because I don't remember installing it and I can't see an entry for the card in lspci... there's only an ethernet card listed (unless they are coupled). This is on kubuntu 8.10
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: yep, that sounds like the one
<stormchas2000> it had ubuntu but it ran slow due to the processor damage
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: ok, giving that a shot now
<SeaPhor> gladiator, yes it is
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: ok well  with the correct distro Linux breathes life into old hardware, but by the sounds of it does into screwed up hardware as well, but one  day your lap top might screw up properly if using damaged processor
<gladiator> SeaPhor: so it can potentially fix the hibernate issue if i disable it?
<stormchas2000> i run ubuntu on everything else
<SeaPhor> gladiator, possibly, let me guess.. ati?
<stormchas2000> when it finally dies i will replace the whole thing,
<sanjud> jontec-> can you post the results of iwconfig; ifconfig;  route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: ok
<gladiator> SeaPhor: graphic card? NVdia
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: how did your lap top get struck by lightning anyway?
<risingfish> is this where I can get help with sound/mic issue
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SeaPhor> gladiator, either way,,, yes
<sebsebseb> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<stratman4300> Hello all, I'm dialing out to the internet using a CDMA wireless card which obtains a new ip address with every connection. It works fine except everytime it connects i have to update the route manually before any traffic will pass. Any thoughts on automating this??
<risingfish> ?
<risingfish> microphone
<stormchas2000> my house down in florida was hit knocked out everything, I had to replace a TV, and Two computers
<jontec> sanjud: yes, I will pastebin... one sec
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: You have to update the default gateway?
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: heh I see
<risingfish> you know.. sometimes people make bots sound a little to human like... :)
<stratman4300> jordan_u: Correct...  everytime i reconnect the modem obtains a new address.....  and no traffic flows until I run route add default gw (new address here)
<SeaPhor> gladiator, i am a linux tester for HP, and all of the power-management tests have to be done twice- once with compiz enabled, and again with disabled
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: Are you connecting via network-manager? It's odd that the connection gets an ip address from DHCP ( I assume ) but not the default gateway
<ExistentialTech> SeaPhor: I want your job
<gladiator> SeaPhor: you are? i have an HP!
<SeaPhor> ExistentialTech, trust me,,, no you dont...lol
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: very nice, just reconfigured, and rebooting now
<ExistentialTech> SeaPhor, suppose it sounds better written down?
<gladiator> SeaPhor: so that means that its not a compiz issue?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: hope that this one works
<stratman4300> jordan_u yes i'm using the network-manager...  it also works after a reconnect if i disconnect my local network cable...  it's like the gateway on the local eth0 needs to be updated everytime a new ppp connection is made
<risingfish> SeaPhor: I have a pavilion dv 9500t. out of curiosity, when testing my sound capture device, do you knwo what hise means? gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording.
<tcm> hello
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: yeah it's awesome, i see my wifi card's lights light up now, seems to work.
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: How are you determining what to enter as the default gateway?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: that's great
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: glad I could be of service
<jontec> sanjud: http://pastie.org/410706
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: thanks for your help, i guess, i'll skip the next kernel update until .24
<SeaPhor> gladiator, it is and it isnt,,, right now the graphix card ppl are trying to come up with a way to support it but because windoz cant do it yet they are behind
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: unless you wanna have to do this again, I'd do that too
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: Ahh, that makes sense as you can only have one default gateway so if you are getting dhcp from multiple sources I see how it could cause problems
<stratman4300> Jordan_U I'm entering the IP that the ppp device obtains when it connects. It's issued a new address by the ISP with every reconnect
<tcm> 试试
<bruce89> !utf | tcm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: hehe, i haven't lost faith in linux _yet_ even though there has been ups and downs
<sanjud> jontec-> it looks good
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: trust me, I know how you feel
<gladiator> windows cant do what? and i dont know much about this stuff but isnt hibernate related more to saving the state of your processes and all on to disk? how is it so dependent on the graphics card?
<stratman4300> jordan_U: the local eth0 connection is static....   i need to share this connection out to multiple pcs so it has to be static
<wookienz> i have mounted a remote share as root in the fstab file. I wan tot give access to a normal user on the system access to the folder. Presently i am getting permission denied to view the folder as this suer. Do i need to mount it as someone else so that normal users can see the contents?
<tcm> i am the first time to  come here
<jontec> sanjud: so it's not the card, then? It was installed/setup/configured out of the box?
<gladiator> SearPhor: Also, i am reading comments on ubuntuforums and apparently it works like a charm on fedora core 9 :S
<SeaPhor> risingfish, that is not hp- specific- that is in whatever your set (default) device drivers output for faults
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: If it's sharing to other computers and it's static then you don't have a default gateway related to your eth0 connection, correct?
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows: thanks again for your help, im going to get back to work now
<sanjud> jontec-> well per what you post, it indicates thats it is there.. can you also post the  sudo lshw -C network  results?
<PoetOfShadows> Mushrooms: no problem, it's like 1:30 where I live; gotta get to bed
<bruce89> 6:30 here
<Mushrooms> PoetOfShadows:  lol ok, cya good night
<PoetOfShadows> gnight
<stratman4300> Jordan_U on the eth0 connection i pointed the PC at itself...  as this machine is going to basically be a glorified router....  should i leave that blank??
<sebsebseb> bruce89: oh your from UK as well
<bruce89> sebsebseb: no, Scotland
<stratman4300> jordan_u: would it then use the gateway obtained by the Dail up connection??
<sebsebseb> bruce89: yes which is a part of UK
<bruce89> that was an attempt at humour
<sebsebseb> bruce89: so like me haven't gone to bed yet?  :d
<bruce89> nope
<unperson> Hi.  I want to dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows XP.  How large a partition do I need for Windows XP, characteristically?
<SeaPhor> sebastien,  (not to some scotts)
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: Yes, there should be no default gateway assigned related to eth0 and I think removing the static default gateway should solve the problem
<sebsebseb> unperson: depends what your going to use XP for
<stratman4300> Jordan_U: k i have to disconnect to test but i'[ll be back. Thanks
<dayo> !rsync > dayo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: maybe so, but like it or not they are part of UK
<sanjud> dayo->  why not man rsync
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: ,but yeah they have their own goverment ot
<sebsebseb> to
<dayo> sanjud: yeah
<bruce89> for now
<jontec> sanjud: updated at http://pastie.org/410706
<unperson> sebsebseb, Clearly, but I'm not looking for an exact figure here, just a ball park.  If I want to run XP, have a couple of games and maybe office installed, what is the ballpark of space required?
<SeaPhor> sebastien,  hey back off, I'm from Texas, lol
<sebsebseb> unperson: most of Office 2003 and 2007  runs well under Wine
<sebsebseb> unperson: plus Ubuntu can have, Open Office, KOffice,  Abiword :),  and Gnumeric
<unperson> sebsebseb, My experience is that it's crashes with reasonable regularity.
<SeaPhor> unperson, 6g min
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I make my joystick work in Ubuntu?
<risingfish> Thanks seaphor. is it better to specify the output device as acl268 (alsa) ubstead if "ALSA - adavanced linus soud architecture">
<sanjud> jontec-> yeah it looked good, line 30 confirms your driver is loaded
<sebsebseb> unperson: how about running XP in a vm  inside Ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> unperson, that allows for updates and docs
<sebsebseb> unperson: maybe with a dual boot as well depending on your games
<stormchas2000> Unperson,  I made a mistake and didn't give windows enough partition   so I found that i just live with it and so far everything I needed was here except a few windows only apps.
<unperson> sebsebseb, The others are fine programs (probably my preference) but sometimes you have to jointly edit stuff in MS formats and conversion issues are too much.
<sebsebseb> unperson: I see ok
<stormchas2000> so I guess figure out what is only used on windows and then select the size you need for those apps
<sebsebseb> unperson: well you can have XP inside Ubuntu and do MS Office there
<jontec> sanjud: alright, thanks very much :D I'm quite surprised.
<unperson> SeaPhor, Okay.  That seems commensurate with numbers I see people using in examples on the web.
<SeaPhor> risingfish, no, go with OSS
<sebsebseb> unperson: or give it another try with the latest wine, get that by adding the repo from http://www.winehq.org
<gladiator> quick question. could it be possible that my hibernate is not working because my ram size is more than my swap space?
<unperson> stormchas2000, Live with "it" being Linux?
<SeaPhor> unperson, if you're looking at a dual boot tho...
<Datz1> Hello, can I use Ubuntu 64bit wubi on windows vista?
<sebsebseb> unperson: and the virtual machine software I would recommend is  Virtualbox, and you need the non OSE,  the binary from their site for USB suppourt  http://www.virtualbox.org
<sebsebseb> Datz1: Wubi hummmmmm
<SeaPhor> unperson, go with min 15 gb, just so you can swap some stuff
<sebsebseb> Datz1: you should partition your hard disk :)
<Datz1> sebsebseb: But I don't wanna
<Datz1> :)
<stormchas2000> unperson, whell I decided to find out exactly what Ubuntu could do so I stayed in forums like this a learned, so that I didnt have to use windows anymore   so I choose to live with it meaning i didnt go back and change
<Datz1> Also I don't see a 64 bit torrent.  Is there one?
<unperson> sebsebseb, I had actually been using crossover, which should perform better than even the latest wine, I think.  But in any case, the reason is sort of the combo of games and the ability to run office occasionally.  I've been trying games under crossover, but some seem to run too slow and many aren't supported at all.
<sebsebseb> Datz1: setting up a dual boot is not that difficult, and having  Ubuntu inside the Windows partition is not a very good idea,  for obvious reasons, think about it what happens if Windows screws up properly,  well then Ubuntu does as well
<stratman4300> Jordan_U: that appears to have fixed the issue...  i reconnected 3 times....  got 3 different addresses and i didn't have to update the default gw once :)
<SeaPhor> unperson, unless you're needing bare minimums, ten 10g
<stratman4300> Jordan_U: thanks i appreciate the help :D
<unperson> SeaPhor, Thanks for the advice.  That's very helpful.
<Jordan_U> stratman4300: np :)
<sebsebseb> unperson: well how about  Windows on a dual boot for games, but also in a vm for Office?
<Datz1> sebsebseb: I have dual boot set up on my other machine, I kinda want wubi on my laptop.
<unperson> SeaPhor, Honestly, the last time I ran windows was Win2000, so I don't know what to expect from XP.
<sebsebseb> Datz1: well quite a lot of people woudn't recommend it :)  not just me
<sebsebseb> Datz1: ,but wubi will probably be ok,  unless  your Vista buggers up properly and then so does Ubuntu
<Datz1> I just want to know if there is a problem installing a 64bit wubi on a 32 vista system
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help joystick
<sebsebseb> Datz1: probably no problem at all
<Until_It_Sleeps> erm...
<Until_It_Sleeps> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<WebcamWonder> Datz1: Shouldn't be
<sebsebseb> Datz1: wubi has a 64bit version????//
<Datz1> sebsebseb: I don't know.
<unperson> stormchas2000, This will actually be the first time I'll be using Windows on one of my computers in years.
<Datz1> partially why I came here.  :)
<SeaPhor> unperson, this is way off topic for channel, if you want OT go to #ubuntu-ot or my channel, #seaphor
<WebcamWonder> sebsebseb: Yeah, it does
<someABC> hello, where could I find some java projects to volunteer with
<Until_It_Sleeps> Datz1: Do you have a 64 bit CPU installed?
<sebsebseb> !ot  | someABC
<ubottu> someABC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Datz1> Until_It_Sleeps: Yes
<sanjud> someABC-> bleeding edge? join apache cocoon2 projects
<Datz1> CPU = T7200 ;)
<unperson> SeaPhor, That's cool.  All I wanted was info about the partitioning for dual booting, which seemed to be on topic too me.
<C0nn0R_> .window 1
<C0nn0R_> sorry
<sebsebseb> unperson: why wubi on  lap top?
<Datz1> thats what I am going after too.
<gladiator> how do i disable compiz?
<someABC> sanjud -> thank you
<stormchas2000> unperson, oh ok, well i can say this for me I should have left 10 to 15 gigs, in order to use windows properly, so you will need enough to load the programs and windows plus an addtional 10 to 15 gigs min.
<WebcamWonder> gladiator: System -> Prefs -> Apperence -> Visual Effects -> None
<FlareDS> gladiator: run metacity --replace
<sebsebseb> stormchas2000: yeah that sounds about right at least 10GB  for XP
<unperson> stormchas2000, Thanks for your input.
<sebsebseb> unperson: yep what I just said
<gladiator> thanks WebcamWonder, FlareDS
<SeaPhor> gladiator, go to system>Pref...>appearance
<FlareDS> gakkun: np
<FlareDS> oops
<stormchas2000> I am not a tech and I am still new,  what i said was only what would have worked for me.
<FlareDS> gladiator: np
<risingfish> seaphor: i'm getting sound on the output tests now using oss but i am still unable to record. i did install ubuntu after downloading it. does hp offer any spcific drivers for this?
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: someone beat you to it, and I was going to type it, but I saw that person already beated me to it
<unperson> One last question about dual booting.  If the NTFS support good enough at this point that I can just read and write to an NTFS partiton (without needing a FAT32 partition to share data)?
<sebsebseb> unperson: yep it is
<WebcamWonder> unperson: Yup
<Dr_willis> unperson,  has been for some time'
<FlareDS> unperson: yeap
<unperson> Great.
<SeaPhor> sebsebseb, yeah, i type slow, lol
<risingfish> seaphor: ie not preinstalloed. i dont knoe if hp offers that optiojn
<Othor> unperson: if you are wanting to play new games i would say to use more then 10-15gb some of the games coming out now user upwards to 8gb by them selfs
<unperson> Dr_willis, Well, it's been some time since I needed to worry about writing to a windows partition (probably >4 years).
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: I was looking at menu for some reason, even though  I known where that setting is since uhmmmmm let's see.   well  ages ago heh.  I been with Ubuntu since second release.  Fedora Core 2 and 4 before that
<mibty> Could anyone let me know if there is away to include scim input engines that is not put in default scim IMEngine path to work with scim so that no root privilege is required? Thanks in advance.
<unperson> Othor, Good to know.  I suppose it would be prudent for me to check out the sizes of some games.
<FlareDS> sebsebseb: I've been with since dapper
<Othor> unperson: np
<gladiator> I disabled compiz and tried hibernation. it appears to be working fine. its disappointing though :(
<sebsebseb> unperson: Linux has good native games as well.  in fact go to google and put in 42 of the best linux games
<reduxify> hello :)
<FlareDS> with it*
<sebsebseb> unperson: linuxlinks.com or whatever the site was, did quite a few gaming articles 42 of the best wine games etc
<wanttotryubuntu> hello
<FlareDS> !hi | reduxify
<ubottu> reduxify: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wanttotryubuntu> i am very new
<unperson> Dr_willis, Whenever it was I last had to worry about it, reading from NTFS worked by writing either didn't exist at all or was considered unreliable, I think.
<sebsebseb> FlareDS: did you use any distro before that?
<FlareDS> !ntfs | unperson
<ubottu> unperson: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wanttotryubuntu> i got a cd from friend .. he says its legal to do it .. is it legal to do it ?
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: ok what do you want help with?
<mibty> or Could anyone confirm that the paths in scim is hardcoded so that there is no possibilty using custom input methods without having root privilege?
<FlareDS> sebsebseb: nope
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: lol :d :)   yep  100%  free as in price, but also  freedom,  you can learn about that later
<reduxify> i have an old ibm 8305 pc that i put xubuntu on.  i get the following error at boot time: MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<SeaPhor> risingfish, i am not a dev at hp, only a tester, and only know what i test, i'm not privy to much else, so not sure what drivers you are referring to
<FlareDS> it was my first linux that i had ever messed with
<Datz1> I can't find md5 checksum hash for 8.10 to check my iso download.  Are they posted somewhere?
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb i am having a problem with it .. it works well at my friends place but it shows me different linux
<reduxify> now, i can put noapic in the boot line and it works fine, but i'm wondering if i'm disabling something important, since i don't really know what apic is :p
<WebcamWonder> !checksum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: differnet Linux?????
<mibty> it appears that there is a .scim folder in $HOME but replicated scim folders in that directory does not seem to help at all  . . .
<WebcamWonder> Datz1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<unperson> sebsebseb, Thanks.  In this case it's games I have in hand (gifts and much older stuff that isn't supported on wine AFAIK).  But yeah, there are some good Linux games.  I like wesnoth, for example.
<Datz1> WebcamWonder: THanks
<WebcamWonder> Datz1: np
<sebsebseb> unperson: yeah some good 3D Linux games as well
<FlareDS> !md5 | Datz1
<ubottu> Datz1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb .. yes .. it shows choose language --> english ---> try ubuntu without installing it [Live CD session] .. i click that ---> at my friend's house it shows nice windows like operating system .. but at my house it shows me black BusyBox linux, not ubuntu :(
<risingfish> k, no worries. :) I'll keep looking. Thank you for humoring me.
<sebsebseb> unperson: as for wine you can get a lot of stuff working if you configure stuff,  http://www.appdb.winehq.org
<SeaPhor> unperson, sauerbraten is in the repos ;-)
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: I see ok,  how much RAM does your computer have?
<FlareDS> !wine | unperson
<ubottu> unperson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<wanttotryubuntu> 2 gb
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: hummmmmm odd
<SeaPhor> unperson, sauerbraten is in the repos ;-) and sebsebseb
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb, i am a financial advisor, so this is a very latest machine .. fully uptodate with Intel quadcore duo extreme processor, original intel DP45SG motherboard, 9800 Gforce gfx card etc etc
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: heh Windows like operating system :D   oh  there's more Windows like distros and such.  ,but anyway uhmmmmm busybox hummmm
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb ... ?
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: weird issue,  you should be able to get the live session
<FlareDS> Winblows*
<reduxify> i've seen the busybox problem before
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb .. i have one sata 2 hard drive of 500 gb  and one DVD writer .. again sata connect .. dont know if its sata 1 or 2
<blackbyte> or mioo ?
<stormchas2000> maybe there is something wrong with the live cd he has
<reduxify> it can happen if ubuntu tries to mount a software raid array, for example
<reduxify> there's a few others things too
<wanttotryubuntu> ok, the friends cd did not work, so i downloaded this --->   same issue .. i could not find one for intel though
<wanttotryubuntu> getting filename brb
<wanttotryubuntu> ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso    <--- may be its only for AMD ? i could not find download for intel
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: ok get the correct CD and md5sum the ISO before burning as well
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: you sure you got 64bit?
<FlareDS> intel = i386
<FlareDS> not AMD
<wanttotryubuntu> mine is a 64 bit processor
<sebsebseb> FlareDS: right, but theres 64bit  Intel as well, and the Ubuntu  ISO just calls it all AMD
<wanttotryubuntu> this one gives the same busy box too .. brb getting file name
<FlareDS> the use the AMD64 one
<unperson> sebsebseb, All Core 2 procs are 64-bit
<FlareDS> sebsebseb: I know this hehe
<wanttotryubuntu> ubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso   <--- this one is the CD that friend gave me, it has no problems, it works perfectly at his home
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: ok that's the previous version
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: have you tried 8.10 yet?
<unperson> wanttotryubuntu, AMD64 is just the name they use for the 64-bit x86 instructions.  It includes Core 2 chips.
<wanttotryubuntu> so why does ubuntu call it AMD only ? its confusing for new people with intel processors
<ExistentialTech> Its a legacy name not an Ubuntu thing
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: ,becaus AMD  made 64bit first
<wanttotryubuntu> anyways, getting back to the problem , i dont want buysbox linux
<Dr_willis> the name AMD was decided ages ago,. :)
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: yes have you treid 8.10?
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: your friend has 8.04 the previous version
<movizdb> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<reduxify> hold on
<unperson> wanttotryubuntu, AMD were the first ones to make a 64-bit extension to x86, IIRC, so everyone used to call it that.  Now some people use the term x86_64
<wanttotryubuntu> yes, these both versions above do not show me ubuntu .. they show me busybox
<Datz1> huh, so if I get AMD64 bit it will work with i386 cpu?
<FlareDS> !fr | movizdb
<ubottu> movizdb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<reduxify> wanttotryubuntu: what kind of processor is in your machine?
<Dr_willis> wanttotryubuntu,  so for some reason they are crashuing on your machine.
<FlareDS> crashing*
 * FlareDS is a perfectionist
<Dr_willis> Pefrudunctist
<wanttotryubuntu> Intel(R)core2quad CPU
<Dr_willis> get it right
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: other good Linux distros you can try,  if Ubuntu causes to much problems on your machine
<FlareDS> sorry :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<reduxify> no wonder.
<reduxify> he's getting dumped to busybox because of the quad core extension crap.  try the 32-bit version.
<Dr_willis> some machines are just quirky.
<wanttotryubuntu> Q6600 @ 2.40 gh
<unperson> wanttotryubuntu, Busybox is an environment that's used during the boot process of ubuntu.  If your install is screwed up somehow and the boot doesn't complete properly, sometimes you get spit out in the busybox environment.
<FlareDS> Dr_willis: :P
<unperson> wanttotryubuntu, But that doesn't mean you got "the wrong linux" or anything.
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: you  can try the 32bit version or another Linux distro in 64bit
<wanttotryubuntu> ok, i still have a few questions .. my friend's pc is EXACTLY same there is not a single hardware difference
<FlareDS> brb
<das__> ce_imoet
<wanttotryubuntu> then why it works at his place ?
 * SeaPhor thinks wanttotryubuntu is a Mr-Sloppy troll, (busybox=deadgiveaway)
<sebsebseb> SeaPhor: why?
<wanttotryubuntu> seaphor i did not get you but i know what a webtroll is, i do read forums and blogs a lot [ i am related to financial advising and forex treading ]
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: where are you from? India or some where like that?
<wanttotryubuntu> yes i am from india seb
 * FlareDS laughs
<sebsebseb> FlareDS: there was a guy just now from India in fact
<sebsebseb> FlareDS: seems some Indians are coming here
<wanttotryubuntu> are we not welcomed here ?
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: of course you are
<wanttotryubuntu> thank you
<wrektjet> no of course u r he didnt mean it like that
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: there's also a channel in your language
<FlareDS> no, its just a joke about microsoft
<sebsebseb> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Brando753> hey im trying to connect to my deskyop (windows) to print help it set for sharing but dosent appear in the SMB browse
<wanttotryubuntu> right but i have no trouble speaking/ understanding english
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> ubuntuforums.org
<sebsebseb> that may be able to help as well
<wanttotryubuntu> well, with that settled, me and my friend we both bought our pcs exactly the same, then how is that i386 cd boots well at his pc ?
 * SeaPhor apologizes to wanttotryubuntu , was actually commenting on the terminology and now has wasted everyone's time
<Dr_willis> Brando753,  ive had a lot of issues with the gnome 'share' briowsing features.. I always seem to end up typing in the proper share path,  then it pops up a dialog for the user/password.. THEN i book mark it once it does get to the share.
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: you can also try another Linux distro,  seems you want Windows like well  Mandriva maybe then
<wanttotryubuntu> no need to apologize seaphor, it was just a misunderstanding =)
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: and their channel is #mandriva
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: however Ubuntu is a great distro when it works
<FlareDS> wanttotryubuntu: Have ever heard the joke about Microsoft's support being in India?
<Flannel> FlareDS: Please keep it on topic.
<sanskumar> join #php
<wanttotryubuntu> FlareDS many BPOs and call centers are actually having multiple hubs in india
<wanttotryubuntu> yes i would like that too .. thanks Flannel
<FlareDS> Flannel: I know
 * FlareDS hides
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: yes and that's what the joke is about,  the Microsoft joke
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: How about you try and fix his issues instead of being dumb about it?
<Flannel> er, sebsebseb ^^
<Dr_willis> :)
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb so how is exactly is that i386 cd works at his place and not mine ?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I don't know why he is getting those issues, or I would help
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Have you tried from the same CDs? or are they different?  Could it be a burn issue?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: If you can't help someone, that doesn't give you permission to antagonize them.
<reduxify> true, is it the same CD or did you burn a copy?
<Fahmy> hey guys
<Fahmy> bruce89
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I didn't make the Microsoft joke
<FlareDS> Sorry
<FlareDS> Won't happen again
<wanttotryubuntu> ok this is what all i have done --> i386 cd friends home it worked .. mine it didnt .. so downloaded fresh i386 from web .. burnt it properly [ red instructions didnt burn iso as file, burnt it as a proper bootable image ] .. booted .. busybox
<FlareDS> hmm
<sebsebseb> FlareDS: don't worry about it :)   ,but be careful of Flannel he is an op and might kick you :d
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Have you tried the "check CD for defects" option on the boot menu?
<wanttotryubuntu> yes, it shows ubuntu loading screen for some time and then goes to busybox again
<FlareDS> sebsebseb: oh i know I'm a op helper so yeah
<wrektjet> id like to ask advice... im gonna be putting together a computer later on today and installing ubuntu (i hope-fingers crossed)
<wanttotryubuntu> again this happens with BOTH i386 and AMD 64 cds , plus i was careful to burn these 2 at 16x speed no more
<wanttotryubuntu> and i used CDs not DVDs
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Alright, so that means it could be a burn issue.  Try re-burning, at a slower speed.  We recommend 4x or so, if you can do it.
<FlareDS> wanttotryubuntu: same configuration as your friends?
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Can you try the same CD that worked on your friends computer?
<wrektjet> is there any issue about installing windows second versus ubuntu second
<Fahmy> any1 while isntalling ubunto i got stuck att "who r u" step 5 of 7, the keyboard is not working. although i can move the mouse arrow. can u help me out ?
<wanttotryubuntu> FlareDS  EXACTLY 100% same confing .. not a SINGLE change
<Flannel> wrektjet: That's actualy the easier way to do it.
<FlareDS> hmmm very weird
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: it will go over Grub, but you can put that back on
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> wrektjet: er, Ubuntu second is easier.  Windows second means you have to do some extra steps
<wrektjet> flannel: i read about grub
<Fahmy> plz help me in that ===>>> while isntalling ubunto i got stuck att "who r u" step 5 of 7, the keyboard is not working. although i can move the mouse arrow. can u help me out ?
<wanttotryubuntu> if you want me to collect and post some data or information about my system / hardware, and if u tell me, i think i will be able to do it
<FlareDS> I'll brb
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Unfortunately, just because you bought identical computers (same model, etc) doesn't mean theyre the same hardware.  But we likely won't need your hardware specs.
<stormchas2000> fahmy what kind of keyboard do you have
<wrektjet> flannel: so windows first is actually easier, but not the end of the world if i do it the other way around (ubuntu first)
<Fahmy> stormchas2000 i am using compac nx7000 laptop
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yep exactly
<Flannel> wrektjet: right.
<wrektjet> flannel: as i dont actually own a copy of windows at the moment
<wrektjet> :)
<FlareDS> I'm back
<Flannel> wrektjet: Yeah, you just install windows, then reinstall grub to your MBR, then add the windows entry in your boot menu.
<stormchas2000> um fahmy you might try using a serial keyboard,, I know that sometimes a usb will act up when installing,   I dont know about laptop keyboards
<Fahmy> ok
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: One thing you may try is installing from the Alternate CD instead of the Desktop CD.
<wrektjet> flannel, sebseb: thanks for the advice. ill be back in like 20 hours or so, hopefully on my new computer!(flannel: that doesnt sound like too much trouble. when the time comes...)
<wanttotryubuntu> ok will try that but now i am curious to why this is happening
<wanttotryubuntu> [ btw i called my hardware guy but he said its a virus and i will have to format my hard drive, but i KNOW that he has no idea what ubuntu is ]
<FlareDS> wanttotryubuntu: Same thing happened to me
<wanttotryubuntu> if i am booting from live cd, and even though there is a virus on hard drive, linux cant or shouldnt be hurt by it i suppose? [ though i have latest panda antivirus and there is no virus on my system ]
<Don_Miguel> wanttotryubuntu, you need a new hardware gu !
<Fahmy> hey guys
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: No, a window virus can't affect a CD you boot from.
<pibe86> hello, i have installed skype and my is not working, any link?
<Fahmy> which keyboard should i install for the laptops ???
<wanttotryubuntu> ok, so how do i get out of the black box ?
<wanttotryubuntu> busybox*
<FlareDS> wanttotryubuntu: That is correct
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Just reboot, and pull the CD out
<fuzeboxsoftware> anyone able to tell me why ubuntu is soooo sluggish than my vista?
<wanttotryubuntu> Flannel i tried it multiple times, but still it keeps going to busybox .. i want to install it today so that i can get used to the system this week end and start trading again on monday
<Flannel> wanttotryubuntu: Take the CD out, and reboot (to Windows), it'll boot to windows, you can grab the alternate CD and burn it, and then boot to that.
<wanttotryubuntu> thankcs flannel
<fuzeboxsoftware> any tips for speeding up ubuntu?
<Fahmy> which keyboard should i install for the laptop ???
<Fahmy> plz help me
<fuzeboxsoftware> dual core 2 gig ram system, 9500 GT vid card
<fuzeboxsoftware> slow crap, vista is putting ubuntu to shame :(\
<sajish> hi
<Fahmy> hey guys
<Fahmy> cannt u see me >?
<Fahmy> which keyboard should i install for the laptop ???
<Flannel> !repeat | Fahmy
<ubottu> Fahmy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sajish> how do i restore vist boot loader
<Fahmy> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fahmy> ok
<wanttotryubuntu> okies, which alternate cd to choose ?
<mudit> i need to look what application is using a specific port ?, how to do it ?
<Fahmy> Flannel if u give me hand, i will be thamnkful for u
<FlareDS> wanttotryubuntu: try the amd64 first
<sajish> Vista???
<sajish> anyone?
<FlareDS> mudit: goto system, admin, network tools
<FlareDS> !windows | sajish
<ubottu> sajish: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<stormchas2000> Sajish I dont know much about vista  but I think you need a vista disk if it has been erased
<Flannel> Fahmy: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Fahmy> Flannel the newest one. i jsut downlaoded it from the website and burned it
<mudit> well i see that my TCP port 1935 is being listened too, but i dont see the application name
<Flannel> Fahmy: alright. Try completing the install using the onscreen keyboard.
<mudit> neither the PID ?
<stormchas2000> Fahmy I think if your laptop keybaord will not work you will have to go and get a keyboard with a serial ps2 plug. then after the loading of ubuntu you will probably find the driver for your built in keyboard
<olegb> mudit: netstat -na | grep foo ?
<mudit> olegb: this is all I get >> tcp6       0      0 :::1935                 :::*                    LISTEN
<xy|ox> mudit, sudo netstat -putan
<Brando753> hey im trying to connect to my deskyop (windows) to print help it set for sharing but dosent appear in the SMB browse
<Brando753> it wi,l not ocnnect
<Brando753> connect
<mudit> okies, got it its some Java , thanks ! FlareDS,olegb,xy|ox
<freshtonic> I'm thinking about installing the latest build of jaunty on my desktop machine.  What's the stability like and are there any issues with NVidia drivers?
<Fahmy> what is the intial user/pass for ubunto ???
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm running 8.10. It seems like none of my applications can connect to the internet except for Firefox and Pidgin. This happened suddenly and I don't know what's wrong. How can I fix it?
<woonix> Fahmy: It's whatever you set it to when you were asked in the installer
<Fahmy> woonix i could not do it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there anyway to make 8.04 show the cpu by default in the system monitor like with 8.14
<Lyrra> Does anyone know of a way to use the Winpopup protocol from ubuntu to a vista machine?
<Lyrra> I know the smbclient command but it gives me an error message
<Lyrra> session request failed
<eTranquility> I'm thinking it might be a proxy thing but that would be strange since I don't use one.
<b1n42y> Is there a difference between readahead and preload ?
<SandGorgon> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<eTranquility> And it's really frustrating because I can't use synaptic. =/ Anyone?
<john_> www.google.com/linux
<stormchas2000> wow it got quiet
<SandGorgon> guys... is remastersys the best way to make a custom livecd .. of my current system ? I want to distribute it to friends
<s3a> is there a ubuntu application that allows me to see if my hard drive is failing?
<john_> because everyone is watching what i discover :)
<stormchas2000> 2 good questions and i dont have an answer   I am new myself
<{bosco}> anyone ever installed safari in ubuntu other than through wine????
<quibbler> b1n42y: Preload:- Fast application startup- Slow boot - Small memory usage ...Readahead:- Fast application startup- Fast boot time- Big memory consumption
<enzotib> !offtopic | john_
<ubottu> john_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<john_> {bosco}: :S safari? why you need it? i have osx and i never use it
<{bosco}> john_, i just would like to have it for web testing??
<{bosco}> john_,  is it possible
<{bosco}> ??
<levidos> hello. my add/remove application list is empty. what can i do?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know how to make the system monitor show cpu usage in the panel as the icon
<ZykoticK9> s3a, if you believe you HD is failing I'd start by looking through "dmesg" if you see errors (particularly ones repeated again and again) pertaining to your HD chances are it's failing.  I/O Errors, again and again would be fairly good proof of failure.  I'm unaware of any apps that specifically look for HD failure.  Good luck, hope you've got your data backed up.
<john_> {bosco}: as far as i know.. it does not.. last time i check it, it was not working with wine.. so doubt there is other way
<{bosco}> john_, thanks
<john_> {bosco}: anyway.. safari sucks.. i always use FF while in OSX
<quibbler> levidos: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6396412
<ZykoticK9> {bosco}, it is possible to get Safari running on linux, using wine (i had it running under 8.04, did have a problem with fonts)
<levidos> thanks quibbler
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<Evelynn> What's the name of package that provides X11 headers ? (something like x11-dev)
<silv3r_m00n> how do I open a ms-access mdb database file from jdbc .. ( the data connection string that worked on windows doesn't work here in ubuntu)
<quibbler> U-b-u-n-t-u: right click on panel add system monitor
<crdlb> Evelynn: try libx11-dev
<Athenon> How would I write a linux command to replace all instances of A with B...across an entire directory and all subdirectories?
<Athenon> ie...if i switched domains and wanted to change it over en masse instead of changing it 100 places
<gatyy> oiii
<enzotib> Athenon, in filenames or in their content?
<Athenon> enzotib:  their content
<gatyy> hamm??
<U-b-u-n-t-u> quibbler I have it in the panel but its the standard icon I wanted to know if I could change the icon to show the cpu usage
<Evelynn> crdlb: thanks
<enzotib> Athenon, something like (better asked in #bash): find /dir -type f -exec sed -i 's/A/B/g' {} \;
<gatyy> eiiii...
<gatyy> ........
<quibbler> U-b-u-n-t-u: it shows a graph...do you mean as a number %
<U-b-u-n-t-u> quibbler I am using 8.04 but I saw it like that with a friends computer installed with 8.14
<b1n42y> quibbler, so i shouldnt have both running then
<gatyy> vc e de onde????
<gatyy> repita meu link
<gatyy> plisss
<U-b-u-n-t-u> quibbler the icon is just a standard icon for the system manager now but I wanted to change it to show the cpu usage while in the panel
<gatyy> plisssssssssss
<gatyy> hamm?///
<Gnea> !english | gatyy
<ubottu> gatyy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Flannel> !br | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<quibbler> b1n42y: depends what you want...if you have the memory use both
<Flannel> er,
<Flannel> !br | gatyy
<ubottu> gatyy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gladiator> hi. i just installed fprint for fingerprint reading. i dont like the behavior and i want to remove it. how can i do that?
<Gnea> heh
<gatyy> vcs sao de onde?
<Gnea> gladiator: sudo apt-get remove fprint
<gatyy> falam partugues?
<Gnea> gatyy: /join #ubuntu-pt
<gladiator> Gnea: will it remove everything?
<Gnea> gladiator: you mean all of the dependencies?
<john_> gatyy: /join #ubuntu-br
<gladiator> Gnea: yes
<gladiator> i did this:  sudo apt-get install aes2501-wy fprint-demo libfprint0 libpam-fprint
<gatyy> fala espanhoss
<gatyy> espanhol**
<gatyy> ?
<Gnea> gladiator: just replace install with remove then
<b1n42y> quibbler, yes you are correct, just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137599  post 5
<Gnea> gladiator: that will take care of the dependencies, otherwise no, the one I gave you would only remove fprint
<ZykoticK9> gladiator, in your above line simply replace install with remove and it will remove the apps you installed
<b1n42y> quibbler, thanks btw
<Athenon> enzotib:  awesome.  i had to change /dir to just "www"...other than that, worked like a charm.  thanks.
<gladiator> Gnea, Zykotick9 thanls
<gladiator> thanks*
<quibbler> b1 no problem
<gatyy> como faz pra eu coloca em ingles?
<gatyy> ?/
<gatyy> plissssss
<b1n42y> quibbler, just killing unnecessary services on tablet pc ...
<prince_jammys> !pt > gatyy
<gatyy> falemm comiggoo
<ubottu> gatyy, please see my private message
<laxmi_> hello
<gatyy> oii
<Flannel> gatyy: /join #ubuntu-pt
<gatyy> hello
<gatyy> pliiss eu falo francess
<laxmi_> can any one help me to change Makefile machine type for srilm?
<fuzeboxsoftware> can a video card cause ubuntu to be sluggish?
<joot> Flanel, I am sure gatyy is trolling
<Gnea> gatyy: Ouça, por favor, não manter a perguntar, estamos aqui só falam Inglês. Portanto, não podemos ajudá-lo. Você precisará deste tipo, a fim de obter ajuda, é sua única opção, caso contrário, você será obrigatoriamente removido: / join # ubuntu-pt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> fuzeboxsoftware the windows manager can depending on what you have set in appearance
<gatyy> bayy
<laxmi_> hello I am from Nepal
<gatyy> !
<laxmi_> I am facing a problem
<Somefool> Korea in the house!
<Gnea> laxmi_: go ahead with the problem...
<fuzeboxsoftware> U-b-u-n-t-u:  what do you mean?
<yagami> test
<porter1> Woot! Ubuntu jumped correctly :)
<laxmi_> I want to install srilm language module in ubuntu but I could not change machine type in its ./Makefile
<U-b-u-n-t-u> fuzeboxsoftware if you have a windows manager like compiz and you have the graphics set to visual effect set to extended it can slow things down
<yagami> thank you bye
<U-b-u-n-t-u> fuzeboxsoftware if you have a windows manager like compiz and you have the visual effect set to extended it can slow things down*
<fuzeboxsoftware> U-b-u-n-t-u: I had it on medium, but I just turned it down. It just seems like the firefox browser and just the response of the system is a bit sluggish
<Galactic_Ameoba> hey
<Gnea> laxmi_: what is 'srilm'?
<qO_Op> help
<Gnea> !ask | qO_Op
<ubottu> qO_Op: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> fuzeboxsoftware I was having the same problem and I installed openbox as my windows manager and now its running fast
<Galactic_Ameoba> fusebox you should try swiftfox instead, it's faster
<qO_Op> EXIT
<qO_Op> QUIT
<qO_Op> help
<qO_Op> bye
<Gnea> qO_Op: like this:  /help  /exit  /quit
<laxmi_> # SRILM = /home/laxmi/srilm
<stormchas2000> good night all  talk to you later
<laxmi_> it is a language module for statistical MT
<Gnea> MT?
<laxmi_> MACHINE_TYPE := $(shell $(SRILM)/sbin/machine-type)
<fuzeboxsoftware> installing openbox now
<laxmi_> but does not work
<fuzeboxsoftware> U-b-u-n-t-u: What exactly is openbox and why is it better than what comes with ubuntu?
<Pengu> openbox is a window manager
<b1n42y> fuzeboxsoftware, i believe its a lightweight DE
<U-b-u-n-t-u> fuzeboxsoftware I didnt say it was better but lighter (uses less cpu)... I was using compiz as my windows manager and everything was a little slower
<Gnea> laxmi_: http://coco-lab.org/Elgg/timo/weblog/59.html
<laxmi_> I will try it
<prince_jammys> fuzeboxsoftware: it's a light window manager. whether it's better is a matter of preference/needs
<prince_jammys> fluxbox is another
<ashgadgets> Hey, I do have a small question
<ashgadgets> I cant use my wacom tablet
<ashgadgets> I can use it as a secondary display
<prince_jammys> fuzeboxsoftware: i find firefox to be too slow for me in ubuntu, also.
<ashgadgets> but not as a Touchscreen :(
<durt> fluxbox is based on open box I believe, in the repos is lxde which is also based on openbox
<fuzeboxsoftware> Its not just firefox, the system as a whole is sluggish and its really bothersome...I really want to make the switch from vista to ubuntu, but don't like the sluggish
<quibbler> U-b-u-n-t-u: in synaptic search for hardware-monitor install it and add to panel and you can set the icon as you like
<U-b-u-n-t-u> quibbler,  thanks!
<Athenon> i have xemacs on my remote server...but i dont know how to get it to run on my local x server (windows vista, xming)
<Athenon> i enabled x11 tunneling.
<durt> fuzeboxsoftware: specs?
<fuzeboxsoftware> durt: amd athlon dual core: 2.4 ghz, 2 gigs ram, 9500GT nivida card
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, on your Vista machine when you create the ssh connection do you also have an option to enable X tunneling?  ie. X forwarding must be enabled on both the server and the client.  good luck.
<fuzeboxsoftware> dual: dual booting ubuntu+vista
<Athenon> ZykoticK9:  yeah.  its enabled.
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, on both...
<durt> why would ubuntu be slow on that?
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, have you tried any other X apps?
<Athenon> ZykoticK9:  not yet.  hang on.
<Pengu> fuzeboxsoftware: how did you install Ubuntu, and was it on an external drive?
<durt> or was it the live cd?
<fuzeboxsoftware> i installed by cdrom
<fuzeboxsoftware> well
<fuzeboxsoftware> it had the option to run live cd or do an install
<fuzeboxsoftware> i just ran the install
<Pengu> How large is your partition?
<fuzeboxsoftware> umm
<Athenon> ZykoticK9:  root@subaru:/home/athenon/irc/inspircd/conf# xcalc
<Athenon> Error: Can't open display:
<dayo> in pidgin the bonjour protocol lets u chat on an intranet, without actually being on the internet. but the account is not password-protected like yahooIM, aim, msn etc. are there any apps that are password-protected intranet chats?
<fuzeboxsoftware> around a 100 gigs, not sure exactly
<Bigmoos> Does anyone know how to get America's Army for Ubuntu ?
<Bigmoos> (the game)
<fuzeboxsoftware> Bigmoos: think you have to run it in wine
<defrysk> no
<Pengu> fuzeboxsoftware: Does it run slowly without compiz affects on?
<prince_jammys> Athenon: did you ssh -X  or -Y ?
<devilsadvocate>  hi. my aptitude refuses to install anything since it says it cant find rhythmbox package. can anyone help me fix this issue?
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, can you verify on the server with "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep X" that "X11Forwarding yes"
<defrysk> is available for linux
<Athenon> prince_jammys:  i jsut opened my ssh client XD
<Pengu> Based on your specs, Ubuntu should run fine.
<fuzeboxsoftware> defrysk: didn't know that :)
<Bigmoos> defrysk, It is /
<Athenon> ZykoticK9:  root@subaru:/home/athenon/irc/inspircd/conf# cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep X
<Athenon> X11Forwarding yes
<Bigmoos> fuzeboxsoftware, where can I download it ?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: umm, its still a bit sluggish
<Athenon> prince_jammys:  no...i use secureshell client for windows
<fuzeboxsoftware> Bigmoos: Not sure for the linux version
<defrysk> Bigmoos, http://americasarmy.filefront.com/file/AASF_Direct_Action_v25_Linux_Full_Install;49654
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, I'm afraid I don't have any further suggestions.  In linux when i get this error it is because I forgot to add "-Y" to the ssh connection, but on Windows - I got nothin'.  Good luck.
<Bigmoos> defrysk, "http://38.118.213.145/6sngz1f4u5+/gamingfiles/Americas_Army/Official_Releases/Full_Install/armyops250linux.run/X6" = Only one connection to the server is supported, so if you are using a download manager that attempts to establish multiple connections, you will receive this error.
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, do you have an X server running in Vista?
<Bigmoos> defrysk, wait there it started
<Athenon> ZykoticK9:  xming.  yep.
<ZykoticK9> Athenon, sorry... I got nothin'...
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: Any ideas how I can fix this sluggishness?
<defrysk> Bigmoos, check google for a howto install it
<Pengu> fuzeboxsoftware: I'm really not sure what the problem is. It could be the graphics drivers. Have you not installed them?
<defrysk> Bigmoos, its probably sh blah.tur
<defrysk> Bigmoos, its probably sh blah.run , sorry
<Bigmoos> defrysk, it seems it's just bash , or sh file.run
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: I have read that the graphics driver might be the problem. I was trying to confirm that. It took me forever to install it and was a pain.
<defrysk> Bigmoos, yes
<Bigmoos> what's the difference in bash and sh?
<Bigmoos> I always remember bash
<Bigmoos> before sh
<Bigmoos> aren't they both just terminals
<fuzeboxsoftware> Thought bash and sh were the same
<Pengu> Did you install a proprietary one?
 * defrysk usually uses sh
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: Not sure to be honest...I know I had to configure the xorg.conf and stuff
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: Had some help doing it, so not sure.
<prince_jammys> Bigmoos: bash has more features. ubuntu's sh is dash, which is a very basic Bourne family shell
<prince_jammys> neither are terminals
<Bigmoos> prince_jammys, so in general, it doesn't matter which one I use ?
<Pengu> When you go to system > administrator > hardware drivers, what does it tell you?
<ZykoticK9> Bigmoos, actually sh came before bash; they are NOT the same - but in Linux it's not possible to get a true sh shell (in FreeBSD, Solaris you can)
<Bigmoos> mmmmmmmkay
<prince_jammys> Bigmoos: if you're just running programs, it doesn't matter.
<fuzeboxsoftware> propritary drivers are being used to make this computer run correctly, Pengu
<Pengu> Why did you need help installing the driver?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: Well, when I first installed Ubuntu and enabled the driver, it crashed the XServer
<fuzeboxsoftware> And needed help getting it back up
<Pengu> I see.
<fuzeboxsoftware> Had to configure the xorg and etc.
<fuzeboxsoftware> Has 3 of them
<fuzeboxsoftware> 1 of them worked, but didn't fully utilize the card
<fuzeboxsoftware> and the latest one did, but crashed, so thinking, maybe this might be causing my probs?
<fuzeboxsoftware> the sluggish prob that is
<Pengu> fuzeboxsoftware: I'm not entirely sure how to correct it, but I'm fairly sure you're right in thinking it has to do with the driver itself
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: Might try to enable the others and see if my problem eases down, if so, then I am on the right track
<Pengu> I'd guess that's your best bet.
<morsing> mornign
<Pengu> fuze, have you checked this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887954&page=2
<quibbler> morsing: good morning
<prof>  hello friends, I want to use a command for remounting partition without restarting I've forgotten it (I'm testing fstab in fedora
<morsing> :)
<morsing> How come upgrading from etch to lenny has removed locate?
 * devilsadvocate wonders why ubuntu ibex has a rhythmbox svn build
<Flannel> prof: sudo mount -a
<prince_jammys> mount -a
<morsing> Sorry, wrong channel
<morsing> :)
<prof> Flannel, Price_jammys thanks
<Fahmy> which keyboard map should i use with Laptop ?? plz give me hint
<quibbler> morsing: bad morning??!!
<kjdro> hi there, is there a way to reset audio hardware from the live-cd session in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<technologiclee> how to undo PATH=.:PATH
<magnetron> kjdro→ the hardware is reset at every reboot
<durt> kjdro: maybe with modprobe?
<Fahmy> Flannel
<Fahmy> which keybaord layout shoud; i use ???
<kjdro> i was using mplayer, then drag&drop another avi file while it was playing one, it hanged, now the soundcard keeps repeating the last tone
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: PATH=${PATH#.:}
<kjdro> magnetron -> i cant reboot... live cd .. and copying to usb in progress .. :( for sadly more then a day .. 1GB
<Fahmy> hey guys
<technologiclee> yes exactly prince
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: huh?
<Fahmy> which keybaord layout shoud; i chose for Laptop whiel isntaling ubunto ???
<magnetron> kjdro→ did you lose sound? how?
<technologiclee> i left off the $ and ran it changing my PATH
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: ah, missed that.
<ReX> ...
<kjdro> not lose.. still working.. but as explained above... (10:28:24 AM)  now i get a constant buzzing in the background
<magnetron> Fahmy→ for most laptops the 105-key default layout will work.
<drazak> kjdro: how high are your volumes turned up?
<drazak> kjdro: if your master and pcm are both over 90, then it's probably just line noise
<ReX> hey... good place to go, just to talk?
<Fahmy> magnetron int his option, there r 2 coloumns. the left oen selct the coutnry. then the right one is the inside coutnry selction. i am talkign abt step 3 of 7
<baz_> i would like to mount a folder in my /home directory using fstab - is this possible or does fstab have to be user independent?
<kjdro> drazak -> it's not line noise..!
<kjdro> (10:28:24 AM) kjdro: i was using mplayer, then drag&drop another avi file while it was playing one, it hanged, now the soundcard keeps repeating the last tone
<drazak> kjdro: are you sure it's not line noise?
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: well, you can paste this for a standard one, PATH=usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<kjdro> yes
<drazak> is it loud or soft?
<kjdro> verry absolutly 100% shure
<magnetron> Fahmy→ you know what country-layout to choose, right? aren't there a default 102 or 105-key layout to choose in the right-hand list?
<kjdro> i had to kill pid of mplayer
<errietta> hey can u help i need to see how much memory a proccess uses and how much time it takes but NOT with system monitor because it is a command line program that exits immideately and yeah i have googled and /usr/bin/time doesn't really work cause it brings 0 to everything except CPU plz help
<kjdro> and i think i used OpenAL audio output inside mplayer
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: or start another shell. what i pasted is missing a leading '/'
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: changing driver helped a bit
<Fahmy> magnetron no... for usa selction. there r options like dvorak, macnosh. last handeed dvorak., etc
<kjdro> durt -> how can i see loaded kernel modules ?
<errietta> hello
<Fahmy> magnetron none fo them speffy the keybaord
<acer_> i desire to buy a dell laptop which kind of them have all functionally in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> kjdro, lsmod
<quibbler> kjdro: try: sudo killall pulseaudio
<devilsadvocate> ok. i have this wierd keymapping problem. my quotation marks are not really quotation marks, apostopies, the tilda needs two keypresses to make, etc. anyone here know what i need to fix?
<dudus> kjdro: lsmod
<errietta> hello????
<Pengu> fuzeboxsoftware: A bit?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Anyone know the line to bookmark chatzilla in firefox to open in new tab?
<kjdro> yeah .. remembered .. lsmod
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm running 8.10. It seems like none of my applications can connect to the internet except for Firefox and Pidgin. This happened suddenly and I don't know what's wrong. How can I fix it?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: Yes, so I am guess it is the driver being used
<Fahmy> magnetron i can chose any coutnry which makes my computer work.
<Fahmy> not necessary my own coutnry
<fuzeboxsoftware> Cause the latest one offered support for 3D, the one im using now, only offers 2D
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, are you able to "ping" an internet site currently?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, are you behind a corporate or institutional firewall?
<fuzeboxsoftware> Pengu: I should say, things are not as sluggish
<dudus> eTranquility: maybe a dns issue.... try to use the dns numbers from opendns
<magnetron> Fahmy→ choose the one that corresponds to the letters on your keyboard
<kjdro> quibbler: not solved.. killing pulseaudio didnt work..
<baz_> is the best way to mount a disk only when i login to put a *mount* command in rc.local?
<Fahmy> magnetron ur guessign does not happen. there is nothing like what u saiod
<Bigmoos> oh yes, one other thing.  What can I use to open 7zips? ( 7z's )
<prince_jammys> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: Yes, ping works.
<kjdro> dudus: sadly this is the only thing i found in the loaded modules: snd_page_alloc         16136  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
<Fahmy> can u guys help me how to selct the proper keyboard layout for my laptop ?
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, other then apt-get what other programs are NOT working?
<kjdro> dudus -> if i remove module .. and install it again.. would it help ?
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate, I am not, I believe my connection hasn't changed since it was working.
<prince_jammys> Bigmoos: there's a gui app for that in the 'accesories' menu. it says 'archive manager' or similar. that's fileroller
<eTranquility> dudus, Thing is, it was working before with no problems, I'm not sure what happened.
<dudus> eTranquility: maybe the dns you were using went down...
<durt> kjdro: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<kjdro> dudus-> was lying.. turns out i have this as well: snd                    63268  25
<kjdro> durt -> was my first try.. didnt work
<durt> :(
<Bigmoos> prince_jammys, It seems there is also a P7zip
<Fahmy> can u guys help me how to selct the proper keyboard layout for my laptop ?
<kjdro> $ modprobe -r snd
<kjdro> FATAL: Module snd is in use.
<technologiclee> where does PATH usually point?
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: Boxee stopped working, can't install firefox plugins (apt-get, I think?), not sure what else to test. The little weather applet that comes with ubuntu that's on my toolbar works, if that's any help?
<technologiclee> lee@4620Z:~$ ls
<technologiclee> Command 'ls' is available in '/bin/ls'
<technologiclee> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<technologiclee> bash: ls: command not found
<FloodBot2> technologiclee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<prince_jammys> technologiclee: set your PATH properly or start another shell.
<ReX> i know this is the wrong place to ask... but where is a good place to just talk??
<durt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quibbler> ReX: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dudus> technologiclee: looks like you've been fu**ng around your $PATH
<eTranquility> dudus: I have a connection on my other machines (running Windows) and in Windows with my current machine. Firefox and Pidgin work.
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, so IRC/Firefox/weather applet ARE working, but Boxee and apt-get aren't???
<ReX> thank you
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: That is correct.
<dudus> eTranquility: why are you complaining if you don't try out what we ask? Try to change that dns setting for god sake
<kjdro> YEEEESSSS !!!
<kjdro> solution: sudo alsa force-reload
<durt> woot
<kjdro> YESSSS ..YEPPEEe working !!!
<kjdro> SOO HAPPY
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, I doubt it's a DNS issue if you can browse the web with Firefox.
<kjdro> solong mates...
<kjdro> and thx
<Fahmy> can u guys help me how to selct the proper keyboard layout for my laptop ?
<eTranquility> dudus: I'll be glad to give it a shot, but I have no idea how to do that. (No clue about networking) Would you be willing to walk me through it?
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: If it helps, I use a proxy when at school (I'm not now) but I change the settings ONLY in Firefox.
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, THAT's the problem!
<dudus> eTranquility: https://www.opendns.com/start/device/ubuntu
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: I've always just changed it back to not using a proxy in Firefox. Did I break something?
<dudus> eTranquility: good luck with that, I gotta go
<eTranquility> dudus, Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, no but if your network is setup to use a proxy, your change in Firefox ONLY affects Firefox, non of the other apps, which are still trying to go through the proxy
<Fahmy> can u guys help me how to selct the proper keyboard layout for my laptop ?
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: Right, but I've only changed Firefox settings, I didn't do it through System-> Prefs -> Network Proxy
<DakarRally> Hi, can anyone help me get my headphones working?
<fuzeboxsoftware> anyone know why gnome art won't let me install new login screens?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, apt-get does not work at home ?
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: Anyways, if changing Firefox settings has somehow affected my systemwide settings, how do I change it to not using a proxy? Network Proxy shows no proxy being used.
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, yup - so Firefox works, apt/boxee won't...  if you disable the proxy in network settins it will let everything talk to the internet (without a non-existing proxy getting in the way)
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: apt-get doesn't work ANYWHERE.
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, firefox proxy setting dont (and cant) affect system wide settings
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, and you have a proxy at school and direct connection at home?
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, ummm???
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: Yes.
<kamikaze> hello there, i   got ubuntu 8.10 and i can't acces my ntfs partitiion, can  anyone help?
<shadowh511> kamikaze: run mount in a terminal please
<shadowh511> **just open a terminal, type in mount and press enter
<kamikaze> okay i did so  but there was no ntfs partition sh all i paste it here?
<shadowh511> sure
<berat> ./etcfstab
<kamikaze> alin@alindesk:~$ mount
<kamikaze> /dev/mapper/nvidia_gfcdiceh5 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<kamikaze> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<kamikaze> /proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kamikaze> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kamikaze> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<FloodBot2> kamikaze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9: apt-get and boxee stopped working around the time I started connecting to my school network (with the proxy) but I've usually been able to just change the connection settings in Firefox back to not using a proxy (since I've always only changed them to using a proxy in Firefox)). Proxy settings may or may not be related to my problem. >.<;;;
<berat> hohohoh
<prince_jammys> :)
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, do what ZykoticK9 says. verify that the system wide proxy settings are set to no proxy if you are at home. these should be in system>administration> network/proxy (not sure which)
<shadowh511> kamikaze, how old is your computer?
<kamikaze> ehm maybe about 2 years
<disappearedng> fHey what are ctags?
<prince_jammys> !ntfs | kamikaze
<ubottu> kamikaze: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate, ZykoticK9: Network Proxy shows that configuration is set to a direct internet connection as it should be.
<shadowh511> can you run ls /dev/sd* for me?
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, did you say the apt-get has NEVER worked?
<prince_jammys> sudo fdisk -l  is more to the point
<kamikaze> i got a raid 0 running and 1 partition is linux and 1 is windows
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, what error does apt-get give you, exactly?
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9, It did work before.
<shadowh511> kamikaze: oh, RAID /facepalm i have no raid experience :(
<kamikaze> but it should make no difference because both system recognized the hdd
<DakarRally> Any chance someone could help me get my headphones working?
<ZykoticK9> eTranquility, sorry man, it's 5AM where I am and I'm off to bed.  Good luck man.  Night all.
<shadowh511> kamikaze, can you run "sudo fdisk -l" sans quotes for me and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com?
<kamikaze> and if i type /dev/sd* for there are a lot of bashes
<eTranquility> ZykoticK9 Thanks anyways. =/
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, slightly off topic, but for the record apt-get can work behind proxy. many command line stuff can. you need to run ¨export HTTP_PROXY=http:\\user:pass@proxy.address:proxyport¨ in the terminal before running the application
<Aperculum> suddenly my vim has lost its python syntax hilights and indentation rules
<kamikaze> do i need to join paste ubuntu.com?= i mean how do i get tehre
<shadowh511> eT... you having an apt problem?
<shadowh511> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eTranquility> shadowh511: apt-get and boxee stopped working. Firefox and Pidgin are fine.
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, for now though, give us the exact error / last few lines of an apt command
<shadowh511> eT... what is boxee?
<kamikaze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128126/plain/
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, does it say waiting, looking up, does it specify a http error.. ?
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128127/
<Fahmy> can u guys help me how to selct the proper keyboard layout for my laptop ?
<shadowh511> kamikaze: oh s--t
<kamikaze> ho s--t?
<BABER> hi
<shadowh511> eT, you have to run apt-get as root
<shadowh511> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<shadowh511> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shadowh511> !superuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superuser
<eTranquility> shadowh511: Yeah, just forget.
<devilsadvocate> !sudo | eTranquility
<ubottu> eTranquility: please see above
<shadowh511> eT: ?
<devilsadvocate> hm
<BABER> i install new harddisk now i can not see it in ubuntu how can i  scan for new hardware?
<eTranquility> shadowh511: I did afterwards if you read further.
<shadowh511> BABER: go to places and click on it
<kamikaze> hey  what is now going on  with my ntfs partition :D you just said oh s--t
<eTranquility> shadowh511: I'm assuming you're reading my paste and noticing I didn't use sudo first off. You may have just been advising me beforehand, my apologies.
<shadowh511> kamikaze: can you test-reboot into windows? I think there might be bad stuff happening
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, can you try pinging that ip address
<shadowh511> eT...: Is there ay type of internet filtering device attached to your network?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, that address looks like that of a squid proxy
<kamikaze> actually i had 9.04 first installed and when i tried to boot with grub i got some NTLDR error
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: #$%@ I just realized that's the address I used for my school proxy. >.>;
<shadowh511> kamikaze: yep, windows and ubuntu are gone
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, i believe you have your proxy settings set somewhere you didnt unset. can you check the output for ¨echo $HTTP_PROXY¨
<kamikaze> how do you mean :)?,  i read that i just need 2 copy 1 file from the cd for windows
<shadowh511> i think that windows is fubar
<shadowh511> idk for sure
<shadowh511> its most likely
<shadowh511> D:
<kamikaze> fubar :D? you  confuse me  im not native english
<shadowh511> f--ked up beyond all repair
<kamikaze> hm but there has to be a way to save my data :(
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: I get no output for "echo $HTTP_PROXY".
<shadowh511> data recovery is expensive, how much is the data worth to you?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, there is a proxy setting _somewhere_ in /etc/apt. i dont remember where :|
<kamikaze> and the wered thing is that last  time i had ubuntu installed i got the same problem, i had no access to the ntfs partition
<shadowh511> could be a bad partition
<prince_jammys> kamikaze: google has a few hits for 'cannot seek on /dev/sda'. look at those, unless someone here knows how to repair things
<BABER> shadowh511: my new drives are not in places
<kamikaze> well actually i dont wanna loose it
<prince_jammys> kamikaze: specifically related to RAID
<kamikaze> but how could this happen i mean i just installed ubuntu on another partition that should have done nothing to windows
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: Trying to find it.
<kamikaze> the problem is that the live cd doesnt support raid so i cant really save the data
<shadowh511> BABER: install gparted (Applications->Accessories->terminal->sudo apt-get install gparted->System->Administartion->Partition editor)
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: Found it. I have it set to direct internet connection.
<disappearedng> hey can someone explain (in easy terms) what does the application QEMU does/
<shadowh511> kamikaze: u got a flashdrive handy?
<shadowh511> dis...:its a virtual pc
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: It's in prefs, then network.
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, it should work now. something similar must be the problem for boxee (i have no idea what boxee is though)
<shadowh511> !boxee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boxee
<shadowh511> dang
<kamikaze> i got the alternative 8.10 installed
<kamikaze> - because of raid
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: It's always been set to direct connection. >.<
<shadowh511> hmmm
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, there is an apt-specific proxy setting in a file inside /etc/apt .  did someone else setup your laptop to work in school?
<shadowh511> i was gonna suggest putting the livecd on your f/d, but then i realized that it would make no diff, lulz
<shadowh511> kamikaze, its 1am now and i am drooling, g'night, email me if you need more help (screenshots please) shadow.h511@gmail.com
<todd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: No, the ONLY thing (I swear) that I remember changing is the browser settings (like I've always done in windows).
<disappearedng> Hey how do I reinstall all my KDE related apps? I am using gnome and whenever I open any KDE apps it crashes
<Nytrix> is there a program i can use to bind files together to become one executable file?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, the settings _used_ to be in /etc/apt/apt.conf . i think it has moved into one of the files of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ . can you look through those files and check please?
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: Ok.
<chuxxsss> Anyone got MS Lifechat LX-3000 headset working it's USB type on ubuntu
<BABER> ﻿ i install new harddisk now i can not see it in ubuntu how can i  scan for new hardware?
<jelly12gen> BABER: fdisk -l
<prince_jammys> BABER: sudo fdisk -l  should display it, along with your partitions
<jelly12gen> or take a look at system disk or something
<prince_jammys> Nytrix: if the files can just be concatenated, then  cat fileone filetwo > finalfile . but i don't know if this is what you mean. i doubt it.
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: I see that there are several files in the directory you mentioned but none of them seem to be proxy related, I think, or maybe I just can't tell.
<Nytrix> prince_jammys, i found it :)
<Nytrix> !info makeself
<ubottu> makeself (source: makeself): utility to generate self-extractable archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<prince_jammys> ah, that's what you meant
<BABER> prince_jammys: i want show my ntfs partition but dont show
<chuxxsss> Anyone got MS Lifechat LX-3000 headset working it's USB type on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> !ntfs | BABER
<ubottu> BABER: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, bottom line is that for some reason aptitude is ttying to go through the proxy. this means some config settings are asking it to go through a proxy. your network itself is fine
<shavin> i wish to install java runtime environment but not the development kit. how do i do it?
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: Right, that helps. So you're saying I need to find a way to change my config files for each program I find not working?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, yes
<diazepam> hi all, anyone recommend a logfile analyzing tool
<Nytrix> r u sure this is how u do it? cat fileone filetwo > finalfile
<chuxxsss> fix it
<psicobra> how do i i tell witch ersion of ubuntu i have on this machine?
<devilsadvocate> diazepam, which logfile?
<psicobra> *version
<psicobra> i.e 8.10
<eTranquility> devilsadvocate: Okay, I guess I'll be playing with it. What does "reset" under Network Proxy Pref do?
<devilsadvocate> eTranquility, i have no idea
<prince_jammys> Nytrix: you haven't really explained what you're trying to do. that command just concatenates two files
<diazepam> devilsadvocate - diskspace, mail, webserver, ftp server, loads, memory usage, samba  all the usual
<devilsadvocate> diazepam, all of them use different logfile analysiers since they all have different logfile formats
<mnabil> guys , how can i download package and their dependencies using apt
<Nytrix> ok i want 1.pdf and 2.pdf to become one executable file that when clicked will open both 1.pdf and 2.pdf
<diazepam> devilsadvocate - yeah thought there might be one that is more for office servers
<prince_jammys> Nytrix: executable pdfs?
<Nytrix> i guess
<Nytrix> yes
<levidos> is there any program for ubuntu which continues downloading when the computer is turned off?
<devilsadvocate> levidos, that is not possible. physically.
<ubuntu_cebit> ???
<Nytrix> levarnu, a firefox add on called DownThemAll
<ubuntu_cebit> how should the Computer download anything when it is Turned Off?
<Nytrix> levidos, a firefox add on called DownThemAll
<prince_jammys> levidos: pretty funny
<b1n42y> levidos, do you mean, when you turn it off then on again ?
<levidos> thanks Nytrix
<Nytrix> :)
<Nytrix> levidos, i hope thats what u meant
<Nytrix> you can "resume" download
<prince_jammys> Nytrix: then that command is certainly not what you want. but i'm pretty sure there's no such thing as an executable pdf. then again, i don't know about pdfs
<soft1234> what is this?
<prince_jammys> the ubuntu support channel
<_Whipper__> soft: hmm..
<Nytrix> this is a chat room
<_Whipper__> nytrix: this is IRC
<soft1234> i run on linux.... do you run on linux too?
<prince_jammys>  /topic
<_Whipper__> *christ*
<Seveas> You called?
<Nytrix> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<prince_jammys> i don't run on linux, no
<prince_jammys> i'm not exactly sure what i run on, but it's too old to be linux
<soft1234> i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<soft1234> it is a linux distro
<Seveas> prince_jammys, 90's style nike air? :)
<prince_jammys> older
<thenetduck_> can anyone here answer a rubyonrails question? the rubyonrails irc is.. well a little bit odd
<soft1234> what is the purpose of this chat room?
<Seveas> soft1234, support for Ubuntu
<_Whipper__> soft: topic
<shavin> i run on my legs and on the food and liquids i have, my  laptop runs on ubuntu and battery charge
<Nytrix> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<prince_jammys> soft1234: irc channels have 'topics'. you can ...
<prince_jammys> what the bot said
<Seveas> shavin, battery charge is so last century, you want hydrogen cells nowadays :)
<soft1234> hydrogen cells are inefficient
<shavin> in order to improve upon my ubuntu running speed i try to learn about 'cleaning ubuntu' recently and in order to run better myself i joined a taekwondo class 3 days a week recently. good progress going
<_Whipper__> seveas: yes, and liquid h2 cooler
<Seveas> soft1234, but explosive, which is all I care about :)
<soft1234> i am finishing a PhD degree at China University of Petroleum
<_Whipper__> a bit offtopic?
<shavin> talking of explosive strength, i recommend frog jumps :-))
<soft1234> try to see that i am not a dumb, as you think
<prince_jammys> shavin: careful with those 'tips' from the internet. some are silly
<Seveas> slightly, yeah. We should stay on topic
<Seveas> ~ot
<Seveas> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prince_jammys> like 'turn off your ttys' <-- dumb
<shavin> prince-jammys: yes i agree, google != god
<Seveas> prince_jammys, hmm, I've been tempted to do that as I rarely use them
<prince_jammys> bleh
<Seveas> But then X crashed yesterday during a dist-upgrade, so I'll let them live for now :)
<prince_jammys> those consume nothing
<decembre> hello
<Seveas> hello decembre, how are you?
<prince_jammys> Seveas: yeah, they can be useful and the cost is negligible
<soft1234> it seems you don't chat on technical issues...
<decembre> Seveas : euh....
<Nytrix> anyone encrypt their hard drive?
<decembre> that's a question good to me !
<Padhu> My Pidgin will not start CONNECTION AUTOMATICALLY? HOW CAN I SET THIS?
<soft1234> negligeable
<Seveas> !anyone | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tefa> wala
<_Whipper__> this is SOFTWARE support chan..
<mnk> hi
<tefa> s
<Seveas> Padhu, first switch off the caps lock :)
<decembre> I have a problem on my little server
<Nytrix> does anyone encrypt their hard drive?
<decembre> with a run part task !
<Seveas> Padhu, then system -> preferences -> startup applications
<mnk> can anyone help me. i have the desktop cube set up but i am trying to set up the cylinder - it doesn't seem to be working
<_Whipper__> mnk: siable the other-one
<Seveas> mnk, if noone in here can, maybe try #compiz (Sorry, I can't be more useful than this for you)
<_Whipper__> disabele
<mnk> which otther one _Whipper__
<decembre> my / partition seems to be 100 % occupied
<Nytrix> mnk join #compiz
<soft1234> this chat room is a waste of time... i am off
<decembre> I don't know why !
<_Whipper__> mnk: the one u dont want to use
<Seveas> decembre, then you'll need to remove some files :)
<Nytrix> soft1234, bye
<decembre> seveas : which ones
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys, i have some ff window size issues
<decembre> ?
<mnk> _Whipper__, how do i disable the cube?
<decembre> that is the question !
<ohletmeinnowjesu> can someone help me out?
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mnk> _Whipper__, i thought i had to enable the cube for the cylinder to work?
<Seveas> decembre, 'sudo apt-get clean' should give you some megabytes back. Then use baobab to find your stash of movies and delte a few :)
<decembre> I don't know where is the directory problem ... ?
<decembre> movies are in /home
<decembre> separate partition
<Seveas> decembre, how big is your / partition?
<_Whipper__> mnk: hmm.. could someone else answer? i have to go >
<mnk> :)
<decembre> 2 Go
<mnk> ok anyone else pls :)
<Seveas> decembre, yeah, that's way too small...
<mnk> i'm trying to enable the cylinder but itisn't working
<decembre> normally, I have 500 Mo unoccupied !
<decembre> This is a server
<Seveas> decembre, until you start installing updates and need to download packages
<decembre> not a desktop
<Mic92> How can i make the chat-window in pidgin transparent?
<decembre> I clean apt-get cache
<decembre> like you say
<Seveas> decembre, run apt-get clean, look in /tmp for large things and clean /var/log
<decembre> and it is still 100%
<decembre> thanks
<Nytrix> mnk be more specific
<decembre> tmp is 10 Ko
<Seveas> decembre, then run du -shc /{lib,usr,bin,sbin,boot,srv,opt,var} to find out where space is occupied. /var/cache is a likely culprit
<Nytrix> what cylinder ?
<disappearedng> Hey how do I reinstall all my KDE related apps? I am using gnome and whenever I open any KDE apps it crashes
<mnk> Nytrix, i am trying to enable the compiz cylinder instead of the cube - desktop effects
<decembre> I have allready done that : var 200 Mo
<decembre> usr 700 Mo
<decembre> lib : 99 Mo
<decembre> bin : 5 Mo
<decembre> sbin : 5 Mo
<Nytrix> mnk, reset everything back to default then check the cylinder box
<mnk> Nytrix, how do i reset it to defaults?
<stessy1> Hi
<stessy1> I've a problem using WEP for my wifi
<decembre> and noone on the other you say !
<Nytrix> click Preferences then click reset to defaults
<decembre> root, srv : few Ko
<decembre> and no opt !
<stessy1> if I use WPA the connection works
<decembre> that is the third time it makes it
<birdflu2007exe> halo
<Seveas> decembre, pastebin the output of mount and df -h
<decembre> I don't know why !
<stessy1> but if I use WEP I can connect to my router
<Nytrix> disappearedng, use Kubuntu i guess
<stessy1> but I cannot go outside
<decembre> ok !
<decembre> thanks !
<maru> mi amigos
<maru> just passing through
<maru> anyone here see "the watchmen"
<maru> muchos buenos cinemidad
<Nytrix> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<birdflu2007exe> am a Ubuntu User
<Seveas> !ot | maru
<ubottu> maru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<decembre> that's it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/128132/
<maru> ;) k boss
<decembre> seveas : thanks for help
<decembre> anyover command ? ask !
<disappearedng> Nytix: what?
<Seveas> decembre, pastebin the output of: ls -la /
<disappearedng> Nytrix: what? i am asking how I could uninstall and reinstall all the kde apps
<Seveas> decembre, and also the output of:  ps aux
<mnk> Nytrix, i reset everything
<mnk> then i enabled cylinder
<mnk> and it still works like a cube
<decembre> ok
<Ascavasaion> I am here via my bell phone. Can someone please private me and tell me how to connect my laptop to the Internet using my cell phone using infra red?
<Nytrix> disappearedng, through Applications>Add/Remove.. or through System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<Padhu> How can i install opera?
<Seveas> Padhu, apt-get install opera
<Nytrix> mnk, reset everything back to default then check the cylinder box
<birdflu2007exe> Just apt-get install
<Seveas> Padhu, (iff you enabled the canonical commercial repos)
<jag_> hi all
<mnk> Nytrix, i did
<decembre> this is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/128135/
<jag_> i have a problem with my voulme control in ubuntu 8.10
<jag_> anyone there to help / guide me
<Nytrix> ok should work now
<Nytrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quibbler> Padhu: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<birdflu2007exe> Now i'm Using Ubuntu 8.10 ^^
<Seveas> decembre, you have a whole lot of crap in your /
<decembre> yes
<birdflu2007exe> *8.041 - -
<Padhu> ok. Now i start it
<jag_> i was running windows vista before an now using ubuntu 8.10, my systems audio is too low
<decembre> that's why I come here !
<jag_> i mean if i keep the volumne as 100%
<Seveas> decembre, clean that up. The debootstrap probably takes quite some space. And stop putting crap in your /
<Nytrix> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jag_> i get only a audible sound not loud
<decembre> but I don't know what directory is too big !
<jag_> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<Ascavasaion> I mean CELL phone.
<decembre> apt-get cache is empty !
<Seveas> decembre, you should not be putting all that crap in /
<Seveas> that's what homedirs are for
<decembre> I verified it !
<Padhu> Don't compare with windows. all linux distro has volume level less than windows.
<jag_> i have alsa mixer installed
<jag_> iam able to see alsa mixer when i double click on the volume settings icon
<decembre> seveas : sorry, I am not native english spoken !
<decembre> what is crap ?
<decembre> no dictionnary entry !:
<disappearedng> Nytrix: then how do I search for all kde related
<Ascavasaion> I am here using cell phone. Can someone private me and tell me how to connect laptop to internet using infra red?
<Padhu> Is it possible to make an sqlite DB with user name and password
<jag_> decemre --> RGHS take next letter for each letter
<decembre> ascavasaion : look at www.tuxmobil.org
<jag_> thts crap !!
<Nytrix> disappearedng, i guess if u know the names u can do it that way otherwise i dont know
<Ascavasaion> Dead.
<Seveas> decembre, 'crap' means things that shouldn't be in there. Get rid of all non-standard directories in /
<decembre> jag : that 's a funny way of saying this !
<decembre> ok
<melik> can anyone personally help me out in private chat about configuring grub to be able to boot windows?
 * Seveas off
<Nytrix> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<disappearedng> Any1 here familiar with a KDE bug that shuts all KDE applications once it starts
<Nytrix> !bootloader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader
<Nytrix> !loader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loader
<dayo> in pidgin the bonjour protocol lets u chat on an intranet, without actually being on the internet. but the account is not password-protected like yahooIM, aim, msn etc. are there any apps that are password-protected intranet chats?
<dayo> !grub | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nytrix> dayo thanx now i remember hehe
<Acedip> when booting my machine, it goes to CLI and says file system check failed and the maintenance shell is started, to continue booting press ctrl+d . and the error msg is logged http://paste.debian.net/30039/ .. any help ?? how can resume the normal boot ??
<dayo> Nytrix: u're welcome :-)
<vin> hi
<Nytrix> melik, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Dual-Booting_Windows_and_Ubuntu
<Zeit|awy_> Acedip: one drive/partition missing?
<melik> Nytrix, i just have one question
<melik> how do i know what my windows is (hdx,y)
<Acedip> Zeit|awy_, missing ??
<decembre> I have found the problem
<decembre> but it 's weird !
<Zeit|awy_> seems it tries to locate another partition by a GUID (unique ID)
<decembre> by killing php task, all return to bormal state !
<decembre> 53 % occupied /
<kjdro> hi there.. everyone i'm back whit another annoying ubuntu problem, concerning usb flash disks... TRANSFER IS TOO DAMN SLOW
<Nytrix> melik, sudo apt-get install gparted
<jag_> my audio is very low...can someone help me
<jag_> my systems*
<Acedip> Zeit|awy_, the UID entries are there in menu.lst too..
<Zeit|awy_> Acedip: what does a normal boot give? panic about a missing filesystem?
<decembre> do you know why ?
<Nytrix> then in terminal type sudo gparted
<kjdro> kjdro -i booted up ubuntu 8.10 live cd - whit pci=routirq ... so i saw on a forum .. stilll.. copying many files that sum up about 3 GB to a 4 GB flash disk over USB 2.0 takes more then a day .. common...
<Zeit|awy_> kjdro: transfer to usb depends on the chipset used, I had no problems yet
<Zeit|awy_> perhaps a driver issue
<quibbler> jag_: have you tried alsamixer in terminal
<Padhu> Melik,: Grub code is using chain loading for windows. Onlything is you should specify the primary partition
<Acedip> well i tried to install fedora in dual boot with ubuntu and quit it before actual installation, but wen i tried booting ubuntu the grub was gone, so i restored grub with livecd and wen i boot this error was there..before this there was no problem at all
<jag_> quibbler : yes...it seems to be fine
<jag_> it shows 100%
<quibbler> jag_: all the volumes are 100%
<kjdro> Zeit|awy_: well.. damn bee.. ubuntu 8.04 was slow as hell,  some forum sad ubuntu 8.10 is better... i don't know what's involved in making a driver that can copy to usb faster. But of what i do know is: it shopuld be that hard... should it ?
<Acedip> Zeit|awy_, i dont see any file system missing, all the partitions are very much there..
<jag_> yes
<jag_> all the volumes are 100%
<jag_> but the sound is JUST audible
<jag_> not loud enough for 100%
<bouma> does anyone know where i can configure the behaviour of the 'virtual mouse wheel' where you stroke near along the edge of a touch panel and get a wheel in that axis
<quibbler> jag_: you used the arrow keys to check everything
<kjdro> Zeit|awy_: isn't there any other was of speeding up usb transfer... i want to untar debian bases sitem on a flash disk
<bouma> because i lost the ability to do this type of mouse wheel
<bouma> and i want it back
<jag_> yes, iam able to set the sound by using the arrow keys...its decreasing and increasing my sound...but even when its set to 100% the audio is low
<jag_> can i try reinstalling alsamixer ?
<jag_> if so whtz the command ?
<Zeit|awy_> Acedip: use google, found some things, like http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/121060-fsck-ext3-unable-resolve-uuid-error.html
<jag_> apt-get install alsamixer ?
<kjdro> jag_: remove alsamixer first
<jag_> how ?
<venu> how to decrease the font size of web pages..
<Yoavk_Away> Is there a log bot here?
<kjdro> jag_: try:  dpkg -l | grep alsa
<Nytrix> venu, hold ctrl then hit + OR -
<kjdro> now you get a list of installed alsa drivers
<kjdro> try sudo apt-get remove ... all of them
<kjdro> and then sudo apt-get install all of them again ..
<Acedip> Zeit|awy_, if we've to replace UUID code with the actual mount point then why does the system use uuid anyways..?
<venu> got it... thanks a lot
<Nytrix> venu np
<jag_> i will try and see how it works
<jag_> i will use the package manager instead of the commetn line
<jag_> is that ok ?
<Yoavk_Away> Is there a log bot here?
<kjdro> btw .. is there someon who could help me out boost the usb transfer speed ??? max it out i mean ...
<Nytrix> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kjdro> ps: even if it means using only console or special programs
<kjdro> i dont really care
<Zeit|awy_> Acedip: using UUIDs is the "new" way to identify drives, some other OS's use it too, like OS X or even Vista AFAIR, it has advantages, but well, obiously it also has some problems.. ;)
<glymph> kjdro: are you using a USB 2.0 port, for starters?
<kjdro> glymph : yes
<neeteex_> bonjour, pouvez-vous m'aider à ajouter un raccourcis pour gvim dans le menu déroulant "application" ?
<glymph> kjdro: and what kind of transfer speeds do you get?
<kjdro> glymph: i want to untar debian bases system on to a 4 gb flash disk.. and it takes almost a day to do it..
<quibbler> !fr | neeteex_
<ubottu> neeteex_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kjdro> sadly i cant see it.. cus copiing is started..
<glymph> that doesn't sound right, kjdro, it shouldn't take that long at-all
<kjdro> glymph: to say an aprox transfer speed i am at 28% in say 3 hours or more
<SuperMoo> Hello, I don't have any sound in America's Army
<kjdro> glymph: i even used pci=reoutirq at bootup
<SuperMoo> Any ideas?
<SuperMoo> people say "killall esd" , but there are no processes killed
<LarsAAaa> SuperMoo: ps aux |grep esd
<protocol1> whats the terminal command to start network manager for gnome?
<kjdro> glymph: in windows copying is ok. sympthoms: copying some files .. and then it stops .. then after some time copies a few more files... so on
<LarsAAaa> protocol1: ls -l /usr/bin/NM*
<protocol1> isnt there a short command off bat?
<LarsAAaa> protocol1: I think there are something called NetworkManager too
<protocol1> like gnome-nm
<jag_> kjdro - thnx it works !!! the audio rocks
<jag_> thnx
<kjdro> jag_: np .. glad to help .. from one noob to other :D
<stevr1it> hi, i have to install on this pc a new video card pci agp 8x , how can proceed? it is an ati 2400pro. The pc now works with a integrated video card. can i just put it in the pcI slot?
<glymph> kjdro: I don't know, I suggest looking into the "dmesg" output, and the messagelog, check the transfer speed to the fliesystem and to the raw device to see if there's a difference (say with 'pv' for speed), aside from that, I dunno sorry.
<kjdro> glymph: good idea
<protocol1> nm-applet?
<glymph> stevr1it: that sounds like more of a hardware-related question, as to whether the BIOS will let the AGP card become the primary display
<jag_> anyone have better windows navigator than avn windows navigator - it seems to be very slow
<kjdro> glymph: what dose this mea: [37798.412571] usb 8-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<stevr1it> so i don't have to do anything, just insert it
<stevr1it> I don't have experience
<glymph> kjdro: I'm not sure, I suggest searching online for the error and the version of the USB drive, you may find it needs updating
<glymph> kjdro: I mean driver, of course
<kjdro> glymph: yeah .. another good idea..
<glymph> stevr1it: that depends on your BIOS and your PC, check the manuals perhaps
<stevr1it> the bios recognize it
<stevr1it> but ubuntu 8.10?
<baldaris> hey
<baldaris> can any one help me with sasl setup for postfix..
<stevr1it> i try , thank you
<ziroday> baldaris: #ubuntu-server might be better :)
<jase1> anyone know any linux games similar to zelda, or castlevania
<Until_It_Sleeps> !anyone | jase1
<ubottu> jase1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ziroday> jase1: battle of wesnoth?
<ziroday> Until_It_Sleeps: err jase1 was asking correctly :)
<mib_1qhpw3> Please vote for the future of Enterprise Computing at http://vvishnu.wordpress.com/poll/
<Until_It_Sleeps> :P :)
<jase1> battle of wesnoth is nothing like neither, wesnoth is more like warcraft
<ziroday> jase1: I don't now any decent RPG's sorry.
<ziroday> jase1: besides nethack
<Until_It_Sleeps> What about, say, a NES emulator?
<ziroday> mib_1qhpw3: please don't advertise here
<jase1> i already done played the heck out of the console zeldas. was hoping for a new game based on either of those titles
<Until_It_Sleeps> Ah... I don't know anything about that then...
<jase1> you would think someone would of thought to have done one. they were very popular and still are.
<ziroday> jase1: _maybe_ the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic might know. But I can't recall anything off the top of my head. Sorry.
<neeteex> ubuntu-fr
<kjdro> lolz !! this is grate ... awesome.. it seems no one cares if usb transfer is not working in ubuntu... Checked out some forums just yet.. and all i found is that this bug exists as late as of 2 years .. and no fix out yet.. muhahaha
<ziroday> kjdro: is there a bug in launchpad?
<glymph> jase1: apparently Okami is like Zelda
<Until_It_Sleeps> Bai
<donna10> anyone can help to get back my panels on xubuntu 7.10 , i am beginner
<Myrtti> hello Until_It_Sleeps
<ziroday> donna10: is the program xfce4-panel running?
<kjdro> ziroday: no .. just asked a wile ago with help on usb device transfer speeds.. [37798.412571] usb 8-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<ziroday> kjdro: well file a bug :)
<donna10> ziro no i do not get it when press f2
<ziroday> donna10: sorry I don't quite follow. When you press F2?
<vallhalla81> hi i am looking for somthing like conky to monitor cpu, net, memory, ect any sugestions?
<vallhalla81> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<ziroday> vallhalla81: what was wrong with conky?
<donna10> when i press F2 instead to get a small window to ask xfce4   i had xununtu =laptop login :
<vallhalla81> i am having trouble configuring it
<kjdro> ziroday: it is filed...look what i found: Seems to be related to this bug:
<kjdro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746
<kjdro> No solution yet :frown:
<ziroday> donna10: sorry I'm having trouble understanding you. Perhaps I can direct you to a channel that speaks your native language?
<vallhalla81> ﻿ziroday: i spent 2 days trying to get what i want it to do but failed
<dma> hi
<ziroday> vallhalla81: try screenlets
<angus> quit
<donna10> ziroday , my laptop works in english
<dma> i have a problem:
<dma> i've installed frets on fire and my default font changed
<kjdro> oks so i found this: ding "options usbcore autosuspend=-1" to /etc/modprobe.d/usb-core-options (followed by "sudo update-initramfs -u") is a reasonable workaround. However, it still requires unplugging of USB devices during reboots. A better fix still would seem to be in order
<ziroday> kjdro: it seems like a complicated issue. Unfortunately I don't have time to go through the bug now.
<dma> it looks like a bold font...
<dma> but the default is the sans
<dma> where can I download the default sans font?
<ziroday> donna10: okay, well I'm not currently running. But the people in #xubuntu are
<kjdro> ziroday: question is .. is this workaround applicable while usb stick is used ???
<ziroday> kjdro: dunno sorry
<L-deathnote> hi there
<Blacki> jemand ne idee warum ich den grub nicht auf eine sandisk 4GB kriege ?
<ziroday> !de | Blacki
<ubottu> Blacki: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Blacki> ups, sorry mistake :)
<joetromondo> hi, how do I unmount a mounted folder?
<kjdro> using umount
<dma> i need the original default sans font from Ubuntu
<kjdro> joetromondo: umount /..../...
<joetromondo> ok, ill try here
<dma> where can i download it?
<kjdro> dma: try repositories..
<kjdro> dma: or better if you know the file name... well gogle it
<Flannel> dma: It's just Bitstream Vera Sans
<quibbler> dma: system-preferences-appearance check the font tab
<dma> thank you friends! I think the default font was Sans
<joetromondo> it says the drive is busy
<dma> now fixed! Thanks and sorry for my English
<Keld> joetromondo: check you're not in the mounted folder.
<Keld> (common mistake of mine :P )
<kjdro> joetromondo that usualy means something is using the device. are you trying to unmount it whil in it ?
<jag_> bye guys thnx
<joetromondo> exactly
<joetromondo> done it now
<quibbler> dma your English is very good man
<joetromondo> :)
<joetromondo> thanks
<kjdro> where can i get kernel help ???
<Geek`N`Proud> kjdro: what kernel are you using?
<dma> bye! see you soon :)
<kjdro> ubuntu 8.10
<kjdro> geek: how can i get exact version ?
<Geek`N`Proud> kjdro: if you're using the kernel that came with 8.10 then try #ubuntu-kernel
<kjdro> i am
<Geek`N`Proud> uname -a will give you the version
<kjdro> thx
<joetromondo> hi Im trying to mount here '/dev/sda2    /mnt/windows/c    ntfs-3g    uid=1000,gid=100,umask=0022    0 0' but it says denied permission
<smilodon> I need to know why ubuntu is so popular
<xukun> is it possible to see my system power consumption both idle and in use?
<linduxed> for some reason it seems like i cant write to /tmp
<jelly12gen> smilodon: why?
<linduxed> preventing me from loading flashvideos
<smilodon> I want the best linux based OS
<quibbler> smilodon: is you really have to discuss that try #ubuntu-offtopic
<linduxed> anything temporary in need of tmp-space doesnt work
<jelly12gen> smilodon: then you will have to determine what you want , a simple install or a harder instal
<bazhang> smilodon, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<jelly12gen> command line based or gui
<pinkpotato> god i'm glad to be back on ubuntu after mint
<pinkpotato> i believe in ease of use, but theres a limit
<b1n42y> once ive figured out the most efficient way of saving my apt contents whats the best way of clearing that folder so that i dont have to download anything that another program might need for installation or are they installed and what im talking about are just packages so can be cleaned?
<jag_> hi again....i want to installl vlc player
<jag_> how do i doit
<ja660k> sudo apt-get vlc
<gnu_d> Hi, I made a folder Template in home, my locale is mk, so the name is Mostri(in cyrililic), why when I click on Places --> Templaces it opens home, and the content of Template it's not viewed in right click new document, why ?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc jag_
<ja660k> install*
<jag_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu intrepid main
<jag_> sorry
<jag_> Reading package lists... Done
<jag_> Building dependency tree
<jag_> Reading state information... Done
<jag_> Package vlc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jag_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot2> jag_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quibbler> linduxed: is your disk full  try running  df -h in terminal
<ysis> Hi. I recently made a clean install of Intrepid beside my existing Hardy installation. I'm on a Laptop with integrated sound card and a front rack for headphones and microphone. The problem is now in Intrepid: I have sound, but when I plug in my headphones the speakers are not disabled. (Headphones do work.) A long time ago I managed to fix this in my old Hardy installation and I think it's possible to extract the sound configuration, yet I don't know
<ja660k> how can i put my computer to "sleep"... i heard that all linux distros cant handle sleep or suspend?
<bazhang> jag_, from a ppa? any reason not to use the one in the repos?
<b1n42y> ysis, there should be something like jack sensning
<jag_> i am not able to find
<jag_> one in the repos
<jag_> there is a VLS but no VLC
<ysis> b1n42y, where?
<bazhang> jag_, what does apt-cache search vlc  <---in terminal show
<b1n42y> is VLC part of restricted-extras
<joetromondo> hi Im trying to mount here '/dev/sda2 /mnt/windows/c ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=100,umask=0022 0 0' but it says denied permission
<b1n42y> ysis, let me look
<linduxed> quibbler: no it isnt
<ysis> b1n42y, thanks.
<bazhang> b1n42y, no its not
<quibbler> linduxed: logout/in
<linduxed> quibbler: might try
<jag_> it says vls-lightweight MPEG and DVD video streaming server etc ?
<jag_> !!
<magnetron> jag_→ VLC or VLS?
<bazhang> jag_, please type this in terminal ---> apt-cache search vlc
<BrixSat> this is onb fstab  "/dev/sda4 /media/Windows vfat "  this is good but i cant write to it :S
<jag_> i want to install VLC
<bazhang> jag_, then do as I am instructing please
<jag_> dvd95 - DVD9 to DVD5 converter
<jag_> getstream - DVB streaming application
<jag_> etc,m
<wanttotryubuntu> hello, after all possible permutations and combinations, still LIVE CD wont leave busybox
<jag_> bazhang : that is the output iam getting
<Phoxis> does ubuntu have any of the three tools?
<Phoxis> system-config-network
<Phoxis> pppoe-setup
<Phoxis> NetworkManager
<FloodBot2> Phoxis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wanttotryubuntu> its my first day of linux .. i cant seem to install it.. i have already wasted 7 cds
<Phoxis> i think the last one must be there
<bazhang> jag_, vlc is a media player largely; you want to use it rip dvd's?
<jag_> no i want to see movies
<b1n42y> ysis, ok on my laptop this happens automatically but try doble left click on speaker icon in panel then goto preferences then head phone jack sensning and put a tick
<Almindor> hello
<bazhang> jag_, please paste.ubuntu.com with output of /etc/apt/sources.list (dont paste here)
<b1n42y> ysis, erm once you put a tick in goto  the tab switch and another tick in tehre
<Almindor> I have hardy 32bit on 6 year old desktop (athlon@2ghz, 1gb ram, nvidia geforce 6) and a 1.5 year old laptop with intrepid 64bit (turion@2ghz, 2gb ram, ati mobility x1600 with latest driver)
<Almindor> my problem is that the 6 year old desktop is simply faster
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, did you md5 the iso; it may well be corrupt
<Almindor> mainly IO operations and program init times etc. but even cpu intensive tasks (e.g: compilation) can be faster on it
<ysis> b1n42y, forgot to mention that I'm using KDE 4.2. But I will try to find it, otherwise I'll log into Gnome and come back here. Thanks!
<Phoxis> i just need one ans
<b1n42y> read up
<Almindor> any idea? I'm mostly concerned that e.g: claws-mail starts instantly on the desktop, but takes ~2s on the laptop (when cached)
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang .. yes, all basic precautions have been taken
<bazhang> Phoxis, network-manager? sure
<jag_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128160/
<b1n42y> ysis, theres 2 spots where you need to tick
<Phoxis> gr8
<Phoxis> thanks
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, what would those be; please elaborate
<jag_> and this is the command output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/128158/
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, such as disk integrity check, burning iso at low speed, and md5 sum check
<b1n42y> Almindor, what speed is your hard drive on laptop
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang .. wrote the cds , tested at my friend's place [ we have exactly the same hardware ] .. they work like charm
<Almindor> b1n42y, both are 5400rpm
<glymph> what error or symptoms do you see when it fails, wanttotryubuntu?
<Almindor> b1n42y, but as I said even cached apps are slower the disk doesn't even blink
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, then I suggest you remove quiet and splash from kernel boot options to see what the exact errors are
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang they boot nicely as live cd on his pc .. my pc is exactly the same but all cds go to busybox .. following are the errors which i wrote down after doing  noacpi  acpi=off  as was told to me by Seaphor
<b1n42y> Almindor, cpu throttling ?
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, please try what I have suggested as well
<jag_> bazhang - anything for me :-)
<Almindor> b1n42y, it's there yes, auto
<quibbler> jag_: system-administration-software sources  make sure that software restricted is checked
<b1n42y> Almindor, set to perfomance
<wanttotryubuntu> buffer i/o error on dev sr0, sr 3:0:0:0 [sence key] medium error [current] add.sence  id crc or ecc error
<bazhang> jag_, checking right now
<Almindor> b1n42y, hmm well I'm on xubuntu here actually.. will need to figure this out, give me sec :)
<b1n42y> ;p
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang and something like 'bios' failed to hand off ACPE [or something] BUG? .. and so on
<jag_> bazhang - yes checked it...now what shall i do
<Almindor> b1n42y, that helped
<bazhang> jag_, you need to enable multiverse, then save and update
<b1n42y> Almindor, maybe try adding to panel cpu scaling monitor then left click
<Almindor> b1n42y, it's still a bit laggy but better
<Almindor> b1n42y, yeah I installed xfce4-power-manager :)
<ysis> b1n42y, I'm now with GNOME and did as you said, but when I open the preferences there is nothing like 'jack sensing'.
<ubuntu__> hi
<b1n42y> Almindor, also are your systems identical in terms of software maybe u have something like beagle etc......no probs
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, without more specificity of the bug and exact error message cant really tell you
<Almindor> b1n42y, nah both are stripped of this crap :)
<Almindor> b1n42y, first thing I uninstall on [u]buntu
<b1n42y> ;p
<Almindor> + mono :)
<glymph> wanttotryubuntu's error "medium error" suggests  a CD-ROM hardware problem, does it not?
<b1n42y> ysis, ok tell me exactly what youve done to the click
<jag_> from where do i enable multiverse ?
<kjdro> is there a way to abort copy in mc , and continue after apt-get upgrade ?
<quibbler> jag_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<kjdro> jag_: go to system menu then administration and look for synaptic
<jag_> yes
<jag_> i enabled multiverse
 * b1n42y goes for smoke ...
<jag_> still i dont see VLC on my synaptic list
<kjdro> jag_: quibbler
<liz85> salut a tous
<ysis> b1n42y, I double-clicked on the speaker symbol in the panel and clicked on the 'Preferences' button. Or what do you mean?
<kjdro> jag_: that's the answere for everithing that is multimedia related..
<quibbler> kjdro: ?
<kjdro> nothing.... pointed out your answere to jag_
<bazhang> jag_, did you update (ie sudo apt-get update)
<vdx09> hi everyone :P
<jag_> updating
<vdx09> can someone answer my question?
<das__> RARE
<bazhang> vdx09, need a question first
<ysis> vdx09, just ask your question. This is a help channel.
<vdx09> i wanna know weather, the latest release of ubuntu supports driver for my machine?
<wanttotryubuntu> ok MD5 check sum is correct
<bazhang> vdx09, the current stable version intrepid? what is the driver in question:please specify
<wanttotryubuntu> there is no issue with download / burnt cd
<b1n42y> ysis, yep and you scrolled down?
<quibbler> jag_: go here and enable the Medibuntu repos :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, and what were the errors shown when removing quiet and splash from kernel boot options
<voodoor> I installed intrepid onto a USB drive with the Intrepid startup disk tool. I've now booted off that, updated it and customised it by adding extra repos and packages. If I now boot off this usb install on another machine and then install it, will all my extra packages get installed too?
<wanttotryubuntu> basically it keeps scrolling buffer i/o error on dev sr0
<bazhang> quibbler, medibuntu for vlc?
<quibbler> bazhang: he wants to play dvd's
<wanttotryubuntu> is there a way by which i can copy paste what scrolls in busybox and paste it on paste bin ?  today is my first try at linux in my life
<b1n42y> ysis, ?
<ysis> b1n42y, I did.
<ysis> Pidgin just crashed...
<b1n42y> ysis, what device are you using alsa?
<b1n42y> ysis, sound server*
<ysis> b1n42y, Device is 'HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)'
<ysis> but there are others available
<quibbler> bazhang:  so he will want to: apt-get vlc libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<bazhang> !hdaintel | ysis
<ubottu> ysis: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<CrocoJet> how to select on set of file type (checking sub-directories) via terminal command?
<voodoor> do customised ubuntu usb installs retain their modifications if installed?
<Sertse> hi
<ysis> bazhang, thanks! Will have a look and report back.
<CrocoJet> (to delete some files)
<jase1> you need to mount a persitence drive on the usb voodoor
<bazhang> quibbler, alternately he can just download those two debs and also sudo apt-get install vlc (without enabling medibuntu repos) ie jag_
<kjdro> is there a way to abort file copy in mc and then continue where it left of ?
<b1n42y> ysis, im out of ideas ask your question again, at least weve tried something ..sorry
<bazhang> voodoor, you are wanting the persistent usb
<quibbler> bazhang: i thought you need medibuntu for the lib and w32codecs
<voodoor> jase1: Yes, I did that and my changes are persistent but what if I was to install from this USB? Would I just end up with vanilla intrepid or would it include all my updates and extra packages?
<jag_> its installing now
<bazhang> quibbler, aye but can get without enabling repos
<quibbler> bazhang: how?
<jag_> thnx bazhang...and thnx quibbler for medibuntu
<jag_> i will check it out tooo
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, (joining in late, sorry if this has been covered) did you try to run the media-check on the same HW that you're having the trouble on? You say the MD5 is OK but scrolling sr0 errors sounds a lot like trouble reading the media. I'm thinking the CD or the drive is dodgy.
<jase1> im not sure voodoor
<kjdro> i ges there is no way to do that .. is it ??? at least is there a way to start copy and tell not to copy already existing files ???
<bazhang> quibbler, by simply downloading the debs there then installing with gdebi or the command line
<quibbler> bazhang: with wget
<wanttotryubuntu> anything else for me ?
<CrocoJet> kjdro, are you talking in local copy or remote copy?
<quibbler> bazhang: i didn't know that
<kjdro> local
<kjdro> i'm copyn files to usb drive
<JUAN> Hola
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, what were the errors with removing quiet and splash from kernel boot options --> paste.ubuntu.com with them please
<CrocoJet> I "think" that is not possible .. "resume" of copy command
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang, i would love to do that.. this is my first try of linux, i tried selecting text there but i could not
<jag_> when will i learn these things !!!! thnx guys...works like a ge
<CrocoJet> remote copy is possible via ftp command
<jag_> gem*
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang how to copy and save the text there ? so that i can open the file in windows and paste it
<jigspan> hi i am new user to ubuntu can anyone help me connect to india irc channel
<bazhang> wanttotryubuntu, and you removed those (quiet and splash ) from kernel boot options?
<dobblego> is there a wiki page on converting a ubuntu machine to dual boot with windows?
<bazhang> !in | jigspan
<CrocoJet> "/join #india"
<ubottu> jigspan: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<wanttotryubuntu> bazhang yes, seaphore told me that one .. then splash screen doesnt come and many commands run
<voodoor> wanttotryubuntu : You can use the > command to dump the output into a file
<voodoor> operator, i mean
<bazhang> !dualboot | dobblego
<ubottu> dobblego: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wanttotryubuntu> voodoor if u type the exact command i can write it down here and reboot
<wanttotryubuntu> it would be so great to paste the error log there
<voodoor> wanttotryubuntu: Type the command that generates your error in the terminal but then add
<voodoor> > file
<wattazoum> hello all
<voodoor> at the end
<b1n42y> ysis, i hope you are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<dobblego> bazhang, thanks
<voodoor> like
<voodoor> busybox options > error.txt
<b1n42y> ysis, link from bahang's link
<zeroXten> ohh.. just need 5 more people in this chan
<voodoor> or
<voodoor> you can dump stderr
<wanttotryubuntu> so i reboot --> F6 --> remove splash and quiet --> "here is where the errors keep running"  ... ok i will try typing options > error.txt
<voodoor> No
<voodoor> open terminal and type
<b1n42y> zeroXten, its already leet
<zeroXten> heh
<voodoor> dmesg | more
<wanttotryubuntu> voodoor, right now i am in windows
<CrocoJet> impressive numbers users here .. channel
<wattazoum> I was looking at the file /etc/cron.daily/apt and I see a sleep there (like for 30 minutes). Does someone know why there is this sleep ?
<zeroXten> so, using compiz how can I tile all currently showing windows? if that is at all possible
<wanttotryubuntu> voodoor, to keep main channel less flooded, can i please pm you ?
<voodoor> wanttotryubuntu: Is this an error that appears when ubuntu is booting and you want to see it?
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, if the errors occur during boot-up (i.e. before you log on) then the "> file" trick probably won't work.
<voodoor> sprinkmeier: Yes, just picked myself up on that
<kjdro> is there a way to copy files from a file structure .. but tell the copying not to copy already copied files ?
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, if the system gets as far as booting then "dmesg" wight bring the messages back. Failing that, check /var/log/messages
<voodoor> thats about all you need to know, yes
<wanttotryubuntu> this is exactly what happens --> boot from cd ---> ubuntu language options ---> "try ubuntu without installing" ---> busybox .. with all possible settings
<Omatic> Hi guys, what causes the title bars of windows and dialogs dissapear?
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, just to recap... the CD works with identical HW (at a friends place) but you get sr0 media errors when you try to use it on your system?
<wanttotryubuntu> yes
<quibbler> Omatic: do you have compiz enabled?
<wanttotryubuntu> and i have tested 7 cds
<voodoor> wanttotryubuntu: Sounds like your optical drive is fkd
<erUSUL> wattazoum: the comments in the code explain it... they check if someone is using apt or any frontend it that's the case they sleep that 30 min before trying again
<wanttotryubuntu> that is ok, so finally we figured out the problem
<voodoor> can you use your CD/DVD drive on that machine OK under Windoze?
<wanttotryubuntu> thank you .. how to confirm it ?
<horndog> sp
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, the only thing I can tink of is that your CD drive is dodgy. If the CD works at your friends place, and the HW is identical (i.e. no driver problems) then all that's left is the drive (or maybe RAM.... run the mem-checker?)
<wanttotryubuntu> yes, everything works perfectly under windows, no issues with dvd writer what so ever there
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, can you swap out the drive with another one? Can you BIOS boot off external CD Drive?
<Omatic> quibbler, yes I do
<wattazoum> erUSUL, according to the code, they will always sleep :-/
<quibbler> Omatic: open compiz settings manager and enable window decorations
<wanttotryubuntu> sprinkmeier_ yes, this is latest DP45SG intel original motherboard ..
<sprinkmeier_> So you boot the HW to windows and you can read the disk fine, but when you boot off the disk it borks?
<Omatic> quibbler, ok
<wanttotryubuntu> sprinkmeier_ yes
<quibbler> Omatic: good now?
<wanttotryubuntu> sprinkmeier_  plus md5 signature i just checked matches, there is no issue with downloads what so ever, i think all these 7 cds that i labelled BAD are good too .. there seems to be some other issue here
<erUSUL> wattazoum: true... well i dunno then ;P
<Omatic> quibbler, where do go to get the settings manager
<wattazoum> erUSUL, thank you for you help, though :-)
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, how certain are you that the whole CD is readable from windows? can you run a checksum on it (no idea how to do that from windows...) Can you run RAM checker off the disk (just in case)? This is the MD5 checksum of the ISO file, not off the disk?
<quibbler> Omatic: in synpatic search for compiz settings manager
<bazhang> Omatic, via ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm | Omatic
<ubottu> Omatic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wattazoum> I think I will ask the devs
<wanttotryubuntu> sprinkmeier_ ya, the MD5 checksum is of the downloaded iso image which matches, and i have no idea how do the cd checking and ram checking thing [ i am a finance related guy :) ]
<vak> hi all
<Omatic> quibbler, bazhang, ubottu, thanks guys it's now working
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, XP or vista? IIRC vista has a RAM-checker option from the boot-loader. Failing that, boot off the CD and choose the RAM checking option (let's hopt it gets tat far :-)
<quibbler> Omatic: ;)
<vak> consolekit package is buggy and unfortunatelly no patch is still available Hardy(Ubuntu 8.04.2 )
<wanttotryubuntu> sprinker, using windows XP sp3 professional edition, also, which cd u want me to boot from ? the ubuntu one or windows one ?
<glymph> wanttotryubuntu: how are you checking the md5sum of the CDs, out of interest?
<vak> I'd uninstall this consolekit package from my server, but not sure if I break smth with the unistallation...
<wanttotryubuntu> i checked with 2 freeware programs .. is it ok to paste link here ?
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, ubuntu one. I don't think that the XP install CD has a RAM checker (FWIW I think the vista one does)
<wanttotryubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM   .. that window program i downloaded, other one was off google
<vak> is anyone here familiar with consolekit package?
<cubalibre> Hi, all. After using computers (programming, games) since 1984 this is my first attempt on IRC. Hope I don't get banned :-)
<sprinkmeier_> glymph, wanttotryubuntu I think the MD5's are being generated off the .ISO file, not the burns CD
<sprinkmeier_> s/burns/burnt/
<wanttotryubuntu> ok rebooting .. sprinkmeier_  this will take around 10 mins i think for mem check etc ?
<glymph> sprinkmeier_: that's what I'm wondering
<glymph> wanttotryubuntu: a full RAM check will take a long time
<wanttotryubuntu> btw i think there is only option of check cds for defects option after i put ubuntu boot cd .. how to check ram ?
<quibbler> !welcome | cubalibre
<ubottu> cubalibre: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<glymph> wanttotryubuntu: did you run the md5sum on the burned CD or the  iso file from within windows?
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, RAM checker runs until you stop it. let it do at least one complete run, should take >> 10 mins
<jase1> anyone know if ubuntu 8.10 supports realtek hd audio out of the box?
<wanttotryubuntu> glymph iso from within windows
<wanttotryubuntu> glymph how to check the cd ? i can do it right now, its in the drive already
<ziroday> jase1: realtek cards are historically well supported, but best to test with a livecd.
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me install drivers?  I have em on  a cd
<ziroday> elmnas: what drivers?
<glymph> wanttotryubuntu: if you're at the busybox prompt type "which md5sum" to see if the program is there
<elmnas> internet drivers
<wanttotryubuntu> o my bad .. i just checked it out
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, if ubuntu CD fails, maybe try ultimate boot cd: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<elmnas> wireless usb card
<wanttotryubuntu> ya both tests are there
<jase1> well im on ubuntu now, sound works but not sure if its the hd drivers or not
<bazhang> elmnas, please specify which chipset
<ysis> b1n42y, bazhang, I'll update ALSA now and will report back how it went.
<b1n42y> thanks
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, "both tests" == "media check" and "ram check"?
<b1n42y> ysis, you followed that link for 8.10 yes
<glymph> hmmm, I assume you can do an md5sum from within busybox with something like "md5sum /dev/sdc" but the /dev/sdc device name will depend on how your IDE ddevices are configured.
<cubalibre> My question is: After installing U8.10 on my computer suddenly the arrows and other keys does not work against my VMWare Server. Trying to connect to e.g. virtual XP is no problem, but Win-button, arrows, etc no longer works. This is not a  problem on Fedora10. I tried to reformat an reinstall U8.10, but to no avail. This was not a problem with U8.04. Is there a change with the character set?
<elmnas> rtl8187
<wanttotryubuntu> sprinkmeier_ ya .. will run both and get back here
<ned> is it possible to change screen resolution without restarting x
<wanttotryubuntu> gone
<glymph> I don't know how to check from within busybox which device name wanttotryubuntu's CD-ROM has
<ysis> b1n42y, the one you provided, yes.
<ziroday> ned: yes, through xrandr
<sprinkmeier_> wanttotryubuntu, close to bed-time here, might not be here when you get back. Best of luck, welcome to Ubuntu!
<bazhang> elmnas, are you using that computer currently via ethernet (booted into ubuntu)
<b1n42y> yep, well bazhang provided the link ten there was a link from that page
<elmnas> I think so
<elmnas> I use wired now..
<jase1> how would i check if my ubuntu is running with my audio in HD? (my card is realtek hd audio)
<ned> im running ubuntu in a vm instance, right now its only taking up one monitor, i want it to stretch to two, any ideass?
<bazhang> elmnas, please open the terminal and type ifconfig (assuming the wireless device is plugged in from boot time)
<wangjinqu> hello
<elmnas> ok
<Omatic> Hae guys, I have a flash disk which has files that are refusing to be deleted, claiming that they are read-only, the flash is also recognised as read-only filesystem, I want to format it, I have tried remounting it as read/write which actually works in that am able to delete files, but something funny is that when I eject it and mount it again I find the same files! what is wrong here guys
<bazhang> elmnas, how many entries do you see (eg eth0 lo wlan0)
<wangjinqu> anybody who is chinese?
<ubuntistas> here dude
<elmnas> wait second loading up
<glymph> Omatic: did you unmount it befoore ejecting?
<bazhang> wangjinqu, in #ubuntu-cn , #ubuntu-hk , or #ubuntu-tw
<elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m6b4ccbe3
<quibbler> !cn | wangjinqu
<ubottu> wangjinqu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Omatic> glymph, yeah
<wangjinqu> just sync
<elmnas> here is the picture --> of the map
<elmnas> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/1016/80804452.png
<ubuntistas> 喂
<wangjinqu> 哈哈
<wangjinqu> 找到了一个
<cubalibre> Omatic, unmount your flash and try an reformat it with Partition Editor. That did it for me.
<bazhang> elmnas, what map; just the entries will suffice (ie eth0 lo and wlan0)
<ubuntistas> 如何你在干什么？
<zeroXten> hmm, i'm guessing gnome/compiz doesn't support tiling of windows =(
<wangjinqu> 我在聊天 问问题
<bazhang> ubuntistas, wangjinqu english only here
<ubuntistas> ok boss wait a minute
<wangjinqu> i am sorry
<wangjinqu>  i just want to know  is there any chinese people here
<bazhang> zeroXten, the folks in #compiz-fusion can answer that more comprehensively
<bazhang> wangjinqu, this is not a chat channel
<jase1> how would i check if my ubuntu is running with my audio in HD? (my card is realtek hd audio)
<bazhang> wangjinqu, you were instructed where to go for ubuntu support in Chinese.
<wangjinqu> i know
<Omatic> cubalibre, I tried using gparted, yes it's identified as one of the devices but all options buttons apart from new button are in insert mode meaning that I cannot even delete the partiton or which partion editor will work
<zeroXten> thanks bazhang
<nothing> nothing
<elmnas> umm thats the folder of the cd
<_jet__> bazhang: is there an channel for  ubuntu support in english ?
<elmnas> with linux drivers I got to the network card
<neeteex> can someone help me to find how to encode into utf-8 using gedit ?
<quibbler> _jet__: you are in it
<erUSUL> neeteex: it should do it by default
<_jet__> quibbler: thanks
<quibbler> _jet__:  welcome
<neeteex> gedit is supposed to have a menu to change encoding : where is it ? how to get it ?
<v1c> neeteex: just paste some unicode char on it then safe.maybe it works
<bazhang> elmnas, with the command ifconfig in the terminal how many entries do you see
<_jet__> hi, I'm looking for help to configure my ubuntu to be router for my zaurus (angstrom), using USB cable
<neeteex> erUSUL: it sometimes fails...
<elmnas> ok ok
<cubalibre> Omatic, are you using some other software like VMWare Player etc. that have mounted your flash?
<elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m45f143b7 sorry bazhang
<elmnas> wrote wrong before ..
<erUSUL> neeteex: how it fails?
<fatehaze> anyone available to help me troubleshoot an lcd monitor issue?
<v1c> fatehaze: wht prob?
<bazhang> elmnas, do you have two wireless devices? ie one internal and one external?
<elmnas> yeah
<neeteex> erUSUL: well, part of it has been mixed ISO + utf-8 apparently
<elmnas> will I remove on of em?
<elmnas> maybe easier
<Omatic> cubalibre, no
<elmnas> I can do it
<FloodBot2> elmnas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neeteex> and I'd like to correct this
<fatehaze> v1c: when i leave ubuntu on overnight running through videos in vlc, the monitor eventually turns off... forever
<artemis> did anyone play pcsx2 on ubuntu??
<artemis> is it good?
<bazhang> elmnas, could you please paste.ubuntu.com the output of lspci
<elmnas> I can unplugg one of em.. the one is a intern and another one is a extern usb
<elmnas> lspci? whats that?
<elmnas> ok
<bazhang> elmnas, it is a command you enter in to the terminal
<erUSUL> neeteex: well the only explanation is a gedit bug... report it. what makes you think it has mixed the encodings?
<fatehaze> v1c: when i try to "wake" the pc out of sleep mode the monitor stays off, even after a reboot, although ubuntu is running fine
<nazkul3248> hi all
<v1c> fatehaze: it may from refresh rate. if you don't have correct refersh rate i'm afraid your broke the monitor
<elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m54fd7797
<nazkul3248> I have installed win after linux and now I got error 15
<nazkul3248> can anyone help me?
<fatehaze> v1c: the refresh rate and res are ok, and the monitor works great until the screensaver comes on over vlc
<quibbler> !grub | nazkul3248
<ubottu> nazkul3248: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub nazkul3248
<v1c> fatehaze: yeah sometimes tht happen on some device. like mine. I just disable sleep mode and tht run ok
<tony426> anyone know if i'd be better off with onboard realtek 888 or audigy 2?
<neeteex> erUSUL: I thinks it's just that I don't know how to use it : in notepad++ I would select, "change encoding to" and that woul be fine :/
<irbdavid> Hi, I just bought a  dell mini 9 - is it possible to install 8.10 without having a USB DVD drive?  I dont have a PC either, only a mac, so not sure how I can go about making a bootable flash drive?
<fatehaze> v1c: i disabled all power saving options and set the screensaver to 2 hours (can't turn it off), i also turned off the power saving features in xorg.conf
<fatehaze> v1c: i thought the xorg.conf stuff fixed it, it worked for about a week but now it's doing it again
<ubuntistas> 这里有谁性狗娘养？
<nazkul3248> with find /grub/stage1 I haven't found nothing :(
<quibbler> neeteex: view highlight mode?
<nazkul3248> it's a MESS!
<nazkul3248> :(
<ortsvorsteher> !cn | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<v1c> fatehaze: did u check the BIOS config also?
<neeteex> maybe gedit is not as powerfull as windows notepad++, but that sounds odd...
<fatehaze> v1c: i couldn't find anything related to monitors or power saving in the pc bios
<cubalibre> Omatic, I just tried with GParted 0.3.8. without any problems. Can you do a sudo fdisk -l before and after unmount and post the results. Also please check http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-150412.html. They are suggesting a Live CD. Maybe that will do the trick.
<v1c> fatehaze: and try to choose other screensaver. the lite one maybe can help
<nazkul3248> no one?
<fatehaze> v1c: i thought that may be it too, i had it set on random, but i changed it to blank and others with no luck
<jase1> how would i check if my ubuntu is running with my audio in HD? (my card is realtek hd audio)
<fatehaze> v1c: i also tried installing the other screensaver package but no dice
<Fougner> nazkul3248, are you sure it isn't there?
<_jet__> hi, I can't find any documentation to share my internet connexion over usb
<Fougner> normally, it's easier to install windows first, and then ubuntu
<v1c> fatehaze: hmm.... is difficult. I assume tht was device driver bug or something
<fatehaze> v1c: i agree :P  i'm running nvidia drivers on a 6600, they work flawlessly on everything else
<v1c> fatehaze: trying update your vga driver on packages.ubuntu.com
<fatehaze> v1c: eventually, after many reboots, the monitor will turn on again and work fine
<fatehaze> v1c: i can't even log in at this point :(
<v1c> fatehaze: nvidia driver have many bug things right now. I always do update for my nvidia (9100)
<fatehaze> v1c: any way of doing that through ssh?
<nazkul3248> :(((ù
<elmnas> bazhang
<elmnas> bazhang how it going?
<vak> anyone here familiar with consolekit package?
<imaginativeone> how do I change my default video viewer from Movie Player to something else?  (Ubuntu)
<bazhang> elmnas, did you paste.ubuntu.com with that command output
<v1c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=intrepid-updates&section=all
<elmnas> yeah...
<vak> consolekit  0.2.3-3ubuntu5 is buggy
<bazhang> elmnas, need an actual link to it
<elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m54fd7797
<elmnas> well I send again lol
<fatehaze> v1c: thanks, do these get updated with automatic updates?
<ziroday> What is the difference between adduser and useradd?
<erUSUL> neeteex: in gedit when you save it you can choose what encoding
<v1c>  fatehaze: i dunno since i turn off auto update to prevent silly update stuff, but nvidia is restricted driver and may not automaticly updated.
<bazhang> elmnas, do you have a wifi hotspot to test on (ie without encryption)
<erUSUL> ziroday: one is to be used interactively and the other is to be used from scripts... the man page of useradd says it clearly
<elmnas> yeah
<v1c> nvidia-180 is the newest
<erUSUL> ziroday: i quote " useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead."
<neeteex> erUSUL: I've just seen that. I wish It could be simpler though :-/ I miss notepad++
<elmnas> it works fine but I guess I will unplugg the other one
<ziroday> erUSUL: so adduser is recommended?
<elmnas> first
<_jet__> nobody tried to connect a pda over usb ?
<v1c> neeteex: i like using Geany text editor
<erUSUL> neeteex: there are many editors in linux you can try... you can use scite the editor notepad is based on
<elmnas> I be back bazhang
<erUSUL> !info scite | neeteex
<ubottu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76-1 (intrepid), package size 856 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<elmnas> thanks for help
<elmnas> a lot
<v1c> _jet__: sorry i don't have pda
<elmnas> I be back when Im done
<erUSUL> neeteex: notepadd++ i meant
<FloodBot2> elmnas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v1c> !Geany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Geany
<v1c> silly bot
<fatehaze> v1c: any idea how i can update from terminal?  ssh is my only option
<erUSUL> !info geany > v1c
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<quibbler> !editors | neeteex
<ubottu> neeteex: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<neeteex> erUSUL: do you mean scite is like notepad++ ,
<quibbler> !code | neeteex
<ubottu> neeteex: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<erUSUL> fatehaze: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<erUSUL> neeteex: yep
<fatehaze> erUSUL: tyvm, gonna try it now
<v1c> fatehaze: I can't help further. I just do manual download for that stuff
<v1c> !bastard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bastard
<fatehaze> v1c: i understand, i couldn't help me further either, hehe
<erUSUL> !botabuse | v1c
<ubottu> v1c: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<v1c> oopss... bastard is PSX emulator
<erUSUL> !language | v1c
<ubottu> v1c: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> v1c, stop that
<_jet__> there is no way to route one interface to another ?
<erUSUL> _jet__: internet connection sharing?
<v1c> b[a]stard is PSX emulator
<nach_> hi ! is there a way to find a particular filename in a source package ? with apt ?
<v1c> ya know!!
<jilianghou> hello
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | _jet__
<ubottu> _jet__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<_jet__> erUSUL: yes,
<v1c> i just think tht was already ported into linux :P
<marko-_--> how do i logout someone from an account as root ?
<_jet__> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<acu> \j ubuntu.it
<glymph> nach_: There's "apt-file" which can be used to search bby filename
<erUSUL> v1c: this channel is not the place to find out if it was ported or not. and less so by giving random commands to the bot; thanks
<quibbler> acu: /join #ubuntu-it
<v1c> ok. sorry
<nach_> glymph: yes but not on source packages..
<glymph> what are you searching for, nach_?
<azul_> hi #ubuntu.
<nach_> i'm looking for a file name pcm_bluetooth.c
<azul_> After installing the latest updates last night i am seeing bus errors from both firefox and epiphany.
<erUSUL> nach_: install apt-file and enable the deb-src repositories... or use packages.ubuntu.com
<azul_> Both crash after clicking on the first link.
<nach_> erUSUL: it's done but i cannot find file
<nach_> it only find file in the none source packages
<v1c> You have searched for files named pcm_bluetooth in suite intrepid, all sections, and all architectures.
<v1c> Sorry, your search gave no results
<azul_> has anyone heard about / experienced something similar? This is on 8.10  on an i386 based computer
<neeteex> Sorry, but Scite lacks an encode menu too..
<nach_> vlc: but this file exists in bluez
<v1c> it may the same source file on all distro like SUSe
<vak> how to install consolekit 0.2.10 from sources? it is still not yet published for Hardy :(
<v1c> HELP! Standard ubuntu is too lack on lib!
<chris-p> should LD_LIBRARY_PATH be unset?
<v1c> vak: extract it using archiver and copy as root
<thrope> hi - my update manager says "not all updates can be installed" and then is tryign to do a dist-upgrade... but I am already at 8.10 - whats going on?
<v1c> HELP! Standard ubuntu is too lack on lib!
<wangjinqu> this is part update
<vak> vlc, and when it will be officially available will it be automatically replaced during apt-get upgrade?..
<bazhang> v1c, ??
<v1c> HELP! Standard ubuntu is too lack on lib!
<erUSUL> nach_: a google search seems to indicate that that file is part of alsa-lib
<v1c>  vak: when next release of course. the author maybe lazy or something..... :P
<quibbler> vak: in hardy version is 0.2.3-3
<vak> quibbler: yes and it is the problem!
<vak> quibbler: 0.2.3-3 has an awesome bug!
<vak> quibbler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/284229
<daftykins> thrope, a dist-upgrade isn't a version change, it's just ensuring the latest packages are gotten
<daftykins> i always run apt-get dist-upgrade.
<vak> it is fixed in interpid already
<v1c> Like usual. Linux app have many awesome bug
<vak> although not yet in Hardy
<bazhang> !bugs > v1c
<ubottu> v1c, please see my private message
<vak> quibbler: I consider to install the newer version from sources
 * sokolik is just looking
<vak> quibbler: but don't know how to get it automatically upgraded after an official release comes.
<v1c> vak: it is compiled already?
<vak> v1c: I don't think so...
<SiebaZ> hey guys is it possibble to get ppscsi working on intrepid?
<v1c> ubottu: thanks and don't worry. I'm also a programmer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> thrope: what is the current status?
<vak> v1c: where can I check availability of not published but compiled versions?
<v1c> vak: if its not compiled yet then you can even replace it
<v1c> vak: just searh with google. someone must like to compile it ready
<lnSE> Few minutes ago Ubuntu suddenly restarted. I have no idea what happened, but here is an except from the syslog file that seemed relavent: http://124.122.179.20/wtf.log ....Do you guys have any idea what's going on??
<vak> v1c: well, compiling it is not the big deal, I am quite sure I can do it on my own
<irbdavid> Hi, I just bought a  dell mini 9 - is it possible to install 8.10 without having a USB DVD drive?  I dont have a PC either, only a mac, so not sure how I can go about making a bootable flash drive?
<lnSE> I don't know why the main process was killed.
<v1c> vak: then compile it then
<magnetron> irbdavid→ install from usb stick is probably the simplest way
<vak> v1c: the only trouble is that it all goes about production server and I'd like "to keep the door open" for the next official update of this package
<v1c> irbdavid: as long your BIOS support boot from USB devices and u are safe
<irbdavid> magnetron: How do I make this usb stick though?  I can put the cd image onto it, but not sure how to make it bootable?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Can I suspend my machine to disk and then start it up again with an encrypted swap partition?
<irbdavid> does it need anything special doing to it, like a different FS or something?
<vak> v1c: also, if compiled version will break the functionality of the server I'd like to be able to uninstall the compiled version clearly.
<magnetron> irbdavid→ do you have an intel Mac? if so, boot the Mac from the CD and use the provided tool for making a bootable usb disk
<v1c> vak: i never wait for official update. If i want to hack then i just paste as root :P tht my style
<irbdavid> yeah, that could work...
<v1c> vak: as long the installer is keeped you can always uninstall it of course :P
<frenchy> does anyone here use blogtk?
<magnetron> irbdavid→ ubuntu 8.10 is the only version yet to include the "bootable flash maker"
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | frenchy
<ubottu> frenchy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ysis> b1n42y, bazhang: Success!
<frenchy> im using it with blogger.com but the blog title is greyed out so i can't name the blog
<v1c> irbdavid: yup, you need FS like ext3 or the other supported
<vak> v1c: it goes about production server... hacking and cowboy style is a no-go.
<irbdavid> Right
<abdullah> i've a problem with Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<vak> v1c: i need to fix things in Right Way (tm)
<abdullah> i can't get this web cam work with ubuntu 8.10
<v1c> vak: i can't help in good way.... Since i work to make portable app :P
<vak> i see
<SiebaZ> hey guys is it possibble to get ppscsi working on intrepid?
<abdullah> anyone tried this wcam on ubuntu 8.10 ??
<v1c> abdullah: not yet
<ZmAY> is java working well in intrepid 64 and firefox 3.0.7
<v1c> ZmAY: yes
<axelpaxel> I have to panels on my Desktop. One with "Applications » Places » System" and so on, and another one with a Window Selector. I've arranged it so that the "Applications » Places » System" one is above the other one, but the Window Selector one always gets on top after a reboot. Can this be fixed?
<v1c> axelpaxel: tht was better. last time i change it. it just dissapear
<axelpaxel> Hmm. Sounds weird, vlc
<axelpaxel> v1c, sorry
<abdullah_> here's the errors i face while compiling the source
<abdullah_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090347
<v1c> axelpaxel: maybe remade a new account will fix it. good luck
<disappearedng> Hey everyone, I am interested to read about gcc and all its products, I have a list of books that I have, which would you recommend? http://pastie.org/410844
<v1c> disappearedng: me? lets join ##freebasic
<abdullah_> can i make Mirodia webcam work on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<v1c> abdullah_: what software u are using to display cam?
<abdullah_> i'm using camorama
<abdullah_> and skype
<v1c> abdullah_: and your webcam type?
<v1c> abdullah_: and name
<abdullah_> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<v1c> abdullah_: i'm sorry, but that device is may not supported yet
<v1c> abdullah_: for ubuntu
<Padhu> abdullah: what about error log
<ZmAY> i am having several folders in /usr/lib/jvm/  is that ok? or is it enough to have only one
<Ariens_Hyperion> Hi, is there a way to get 256 color suport in the gnome terminal?
<abdullah__> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<abdullah__>  i found the source for this webcam driver
<abdullah__>  http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?cid=2&lid=44
<abdullah__>  but can't compile it
<FloodBot2> abdullah__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdullah__>  when i "make" i face alot of errors
<zch> ok this really doesn't have much to do with ubuntu itself, although server i am running is ubuntu, but i've spent over 10 hours trying to fix this, i googled until my eyes bleed, and i am about to commit ritual suicide
<vak> will the package installed with "dpkg -i" later be upgraded with "apt-get upgrade" ?
<shinoj> anybody knows how empathy works in voice chat?
<zch> I have thomson speedtouch 780wl, and I can't get to forward port 80, 21 and 443, any other random port i can forward normally
<zch> but these rules are simply ignored
<zch> so i thought it must be that web admin interface uses port 80, so i switched it to random port, but nope nada zero zip
<eriol_> hello guys
<jojo1> des gens qui parle fr svp?
<zch> ofcourse my retard isp doesn't provide admin password to router with excuse "we don't have it" so i had to find exploit and hack the damned router (luckily it's 10 seconds to sploit the crap)
<jcfp> !fr | jojo1
<ubottu> jojo1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jojo1> thx
<zch> and i tried literaly everything but still i can't forward port 80, my server opens just fine on random port, say i make rule remote port 1337 to local port 80 on my ubuntu box, and that works fine
<zch> ssh works normaly
<zch> but web port just refuses to work, and no my isp isn't blocking web port
<zch> does anyone have any idea before i commit seppuku
<bandi> Hi
<zch> 10 hours of my life ... i hate my isp ... and before someone says change it, it's only isp in the area, and i need that router because of iptv
<bandi> does anyone have experience with the Option iCon 225 hsdpa modem?
<Ejlan> any one know why my sound suddenly disappears after 24+ uptime
<guyiom> of course we know
<guyiom> thats obvious
<Ejlan> >_>
<Ejlan> it don't seem to be any problem with alsa (tryed to reboot alsa)
<Leonheart>  Ejlan: device broken
<Ejlan> it works after a cold boot
<josue> athletic_club
<josue> join #athletic_club
<Leonheart> Ejlan: you are playing too long music maybe?
<Ejlan> and what would that be
<wers> how do I write on my hfs drive?
<Dr_willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Leonheart> Ejlan: in programmer side, playing waveform larger then 32-bit cause error :P
<Leonheart> i mean 32-bit tick
<Ejlan> k
<Ejlan> i don't think i do that
<Samuel-NotAFK> Why can't Ubuntu provide both KDE3 AND KDE4?!?!??
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. some people never learn do they
<Dr_willis> I just gave him the unofficial (from what i kn0w) urls for 3.5
<ilembitov> Hi! Can't get my iPod Shuffle to be seen under Ubuntu's 8.10 LiveCD. It shows up in Nautilus as a USB stick, but I can't even open it as a USB Stick, not to mention that Rhythmbox doesn't show that an iPod is attached
<samahui> 혹시 한국 사람 없습니까?
<pf> siemka
<ikonia> !pl | PasQueee
<ubottu> PasQueee: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> PasQueee: I explained that to you in #kubuntu
<_jet__> hi, I was able to configure internet sharing over usb, between ubuntu and angstrom
<_jet__> but I rebooted both computers
<_jet__> and I can't make it working again
<metho> is there any program for ubuntu that can install the entire theme in one go rather making changes in variou places
<shredder12> I am using intrepid and was wondering if  the new beta version of amarok  available in the repositories.. coz.. i m still using the old 1.4.1 version and my synaptic doesn't show the new version..
<cemc> I'm on Intrepid desktop, GNOME. running mc in xterm. when I press Alt+S to search, I'm getting a character written at the prompt, and not the search textbox. anybody any ideas? the keyboard layout is USA
<_jet__> I'm not sure what to do...
<zicho> is there anyway to make the *-hotcard being not case sensitive? for example *lol* vill also include *LOL*
<makeitfunky> i need some help to uninstall a modul corectly
<makeitfunky> can somebody help?
<Zzeiss> Question on kernel upgrades: is there any clue as to when Ubuntu will jump to .28?
<Zzeiss> makeitfunky: use rmmod.  That's the canonical way to do it.
<makeitfunky> i have compil alsa-driver manually for the latest version for my sond card emu1616m
<RantingHuman> I think Jaunty is getting .28
<NativeAngels> hello ive made a host called ang.angelhost.ang and enabled the site, ive also done /etc/hosts file but not working in browser whats wrong ?
<makeitfunky> but the sound is bad and i want now to reinstall the old version1.0.17
<makeitfunky> i must reinstall it with sinaptic?
<makeitfunky> it will remove the 1.0.19 and install the 1.0.17 automaticly?
<RantingHuman> Zzeiss: yep, Jaunty will get .28, Alpha 5 already has it
<NativeAngels> anyone familier with apache ?
<Dr_willis> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<NativeAngels> i need some help with gettin a host work
<shredder12> is the new amarok version 2.0 available in the repositories..??
<_jet__> NativeAngels: I might be able to help
<RalphSpencer> Hello
<NativeAngels> ok
<RalphSpencer> How to come over an unclean NTFS shutdown without the availab
<NativeAngels> ive set up a file called ang.angelsite.ang and enabled the site
<RalphSpencer> *availablity of windows?
<NativeAngels> _jet__
<NativeAngels> can i pm you
<RalphSpencer> me?
<_jet__> NativeAngels: what is pm ?
<makeitfunky> nobody to help me to reinstall this modul?
<NativeAngels> private message
<cumulus007> How many space does a Ubuntu iso take when copying it on a USB stick with usb-creator?
<_jet__> NativeAngels: yes
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> ty
<RalphSpencer> Anyone to help me?
<Dr_willis> cumulus007,  a usb install can fit on a 2gb thumbdrive.. not sure if  it will fit on a 1gb.
<jneusteter> test
<cumulus007> Dr_willis: I don't mean a normal install, I mean a live install
<Dr_willis> cumulus007,  so do i.
<cumulus007> the one you can create with the tool delivered with Intrepid
<cumulus007> oh
<Dr_willis> cumulus007,  i never do a 'normal' insalls to thumbdrives :) they rarely work
<cumulus007> but an ISO isn't larger than 700 MB?
<Dr_willis> I have a 4gb thumbdrive with Ubuntu on it in usb-drive mode. with persistant save file. that works very well
<Dr_willis> cumulus007,  'compression'
<shredder12> how can i install amarok2 in ubuntu??
<RalphSpencer> Hello?
<sorny> an1 knows if theres a oracle xe for ubuntu in a deb package?
<ortsvorsteher> shredder12: try in an terminal "sudo apt-get install amarok"
<RalphSpencer> Is this gonna remain a mess?
<cumulus007> RalphSpencer: what's your problem
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | RalphSpencer
<ubottu> RalphSpencer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  theres a ntfsfix command but its NOT a gurarentee to fix anything i recall
<cumulus007> shredder12: by installing the package amarok
<shredder12> ortsvorsteher: that jst downloads the older version 1.4.10 which i m currently using.. i was wondering if ubuntu have added the new version of amarok in the repos..
<cumulus007> shredder12: or, if you are on Hardy, amarok-kde4
<cumulus007> but that's an old version, you should use special repos then
<shredder12> cumulus007: how can i do that..
<Dr_willis> !find ntfsfix
<ubottu> File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<ortsvorsteher> shredder12: so may you wait till repos are updatet or you search the web for an amarok deb package
<Dr_willis> Hmm what was the command...
<LSD200> heya all quick Q for anybody able to answer - is Jaunty known to have issues with applets and panels crashing/not showing properly?
<cumulus007> shredder12: google
<Dr_willis> There it is :)
<Kruxeer> hi all :)
<ortsvorsteher> LSD200: try #ubuntu+1
<Kruxeer> I'm in tty1.how can i start a graphic application in tty7?
<LSD200> ah cool cheers :)
<shredder12> cumulus007: isn't there a way in synaptic to download the experimental versions..
<cumulus007> shredder12: try the backports repos
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  you mean force an X app to launch on the X desktop? X is running on tty7 right?
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, yeah doctor :)
<atmosx> hello
<atmosx> I have problems installingl Ubuntu on my laptop
<cumulus007> Kruxeer: i want to know that to
<atmosx> can someone help me? The LiveCD hangs up when I choose the keyboard layout
<_jet__> is there anybody willing to troubleshoot why my internet sharing doesn't work anymore after rebooting both computers?
<atmosx> I want to install this via command line, is this possible?
<cumulus007> atmosx: is your CD all right?
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  theres security settings taht may block that.. but what used to work.. login as same user, use 'export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 ' then run the app ie: ' xterm & '
<RalphSpencer> Anyone to help me? Please! I'm in a real mess
<atmosx> cumulus007: the test said it's okay
<atmosx> cumulus007: I'm in the live environment right now
<cumulus007> atmosx: is your RAM all right?
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  i mentioned the 'ntfsfix' command just a moment ago.
<atmosx> cumulus007: how do I check this out?
<cumulus007> atmosx: you can install it through the command line
<cumulus007> atmosx: with memtest
<atmosx> cumulus007: I think it's okay
<RalphSpencer> Dr_willis: Could you please give the exact syntax?
<atmosx> cumulus007: how do I install this via command line?
<atmosx> I will change the keyboard options later
<cumulus007> atmosx: by downloading the Alternate CD
<atmosx> I can do that via command line also.
<atmosx> oh
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, it doesn't work!
<cumulus007> that contains the debian installer
<atmosx> alternative CD
<FloodBot2> atmosx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  install it.. and use 'ntfsfix --help' or 'man ntfsfix'
<RalphSpencer> Oh ok.. Thanks
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  i imagine its sudo ntfsfix /dev/whateverdeviceyougot
<paola> ciao a tutti
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0
<paola> questo x chat è come il mirc?
<lissa> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brittos> can somebody help me in upgrading my Ubuntu to 7.10
<magnetron> !it | paola
<ubottu> paola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  yep. security stuff may be blocking it.
<magnetron> brittos→ what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  try 'xhost +'  then the xterm & command..
<uptoome> can someone recommend a sound card for use in a dell sc440 server?
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  xhost + is a BAD security idea
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade | brittos
<ubottu> brittos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<brittos> magnetron > hw to check tht
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, this error > "xhost:  unable to open display "localhost:0.0"
<brittos>  uname -a
<brittos> Linux bravo01 2.6.20-17-generic #2 SMP Wed Aug 20 16:47:34 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<magnetron> brittos→ you can usually see it if you click the "help" button
<stormchas2000> goodmorning all
<RalphSpencer> Says you should run chkdsk, but it is not available in LINUX..
<brittos> I went via update manager
<magnetron> brittos→ what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  looks like it may be locked down good.. unless you can run that 'xhost +' on the X desktop somehow  then try friom the console
<brittos> it was showing available options 7.10
<magnetron> !enter | brittos
<ubottu> brittos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  right.. ntfsfix is a LAST DITCH thing..  youi can have big dataloss with it.
<brittos> k ubotto
<RalphSpencer> Dr_willis: I got the following message:Mounting volume... Error opening partition device: Permission denied.
<RalphSpencer> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied.
<RalphSpencer> FAILED
<RalphSpencer> Attempting to correct errors... Error opening partition device: Permission denied.
<RalphSpencer> FAILED
<RalphSpencer> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied.
<FloodBot2> RalphSpencer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tty0_avatar> hallo all
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  if you can some how get windows to fix it.. use windows.. or risk losing the data.
<Mishoo95> um hey guy can someone help me out?
<Dr_willis> RalphSpencer,  and   since its a 'system type' thing.. logically you think about it.. you NEED to use 'sudo' to get root access
<brittos> Magnetron - I'm running update manager again
<RalphSpencer> Thanks
<RalphSpencer> I'll try
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, This error on X machine >"access control disabled, clients can connect from any host"
<wue3736> RalphSpencer: say "thank you" to microsoft for not documenting ntfs...
<brittos> Magnetron
<magnetron> brittos→ i need you to answer the question about which version of ubuntu you are using
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  thats not an error. its a warning :)
<brittos> magnetron > please help me hw can I check tht, command please
<Mishoo95> guys can someone help me out?
<benovic> i need help with grub, i get error 17 (cant mount) on the first entry and error 13 (weirs exe?) on the second. ive read some stuff but still cant boot into my second linux os on the disc. see my grub lines here: http://pastebin.com/m7ced56ca thank you for your help!
<ortsvorsteher> Mishoo95: with what?
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, still that error > "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:0.0"
<Mishoo95> i just installed Ububtu by using Wubi
<RalphSpencer> Dr_willis: Thank you so much! You've been so good and kind, thank you very much!
<magnetron> brittos→ type "lsb_release -d" in a terminal
<RalphSpencer> Thank you!
<Mishoo95> but the thing is, ubuntu cant recoginze my wireless adapter
<Mishoo95> (my pc doesnt have wireless)
<hvgotcodes> hey i installed kubuntu and it messed up my X performance in gnome -- now every time i resize a window there is a one second lag.  How do i go back?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Mishoo95
<ubottu> Mishoo95: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mishoo95> so what do i do?
<ortsvorsteher> Mishoo95: read the documantation for wireless, may you find there a solution?
<ortsvorsteher> !wlan | Mishoo95
<ubottu> Mishoo95: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brittos> lsb_release -a > No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 7.04 Release:        7.04 Codename:       feisty
<magnetron> brittos→ you are running ubuntu 7.04. Ubuntu 7.04 isn't supported anymore.
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  im out of ideas then.. could be the order you are doing the stuff in.. or somtjhing. that is such a security issue. i wouild not be suprised if it wasent locked down
<Mishoo95> oh and another thing, originaly i had to install a cd in order to use the adapter
<brittos> update manager shows new distribution 7.10 available
<Mishoo95> so do i have to use WINE to install the cd?
<Kruxeer> Dr_willis, :-s
<tty0_avatar> !seen
<magnetron> brittos→ we can't help you with the outdated unsupported Ubuntu 7.10.
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  try xhost +localhost
<brittos> :(
<brittos> The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state. Please report this as a bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<ortsvorsteher> Mishoo95: it is not easy to follow you when you use enter.... the drivers for your wlan adapter will be installed automatically, also if you must use ndiswrapper
<n8tuserf> magnetron-> since when was 7.10 became unsupported?
<Dr_willis> Kruxeer,  cant get it to do it here either.. been ages since i last tried
<Mishoo95> ndiawarpper?
<ortsvorsteher> !who | Mishoo95
<ubottu> Mishoo95: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hallow> hi
<ortsvorsteher> Mishoo95: if there is no driver for your card in ubuntu, may ndiswrapper for using windows drivers will be used.
<ortsvorsteher> !pm | Mishoo95
<ubottu> Mishoo95: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hvgotcodes> in the software sources program what does enabling the intrepid backports clickbox do?
<Dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  enables the backports repository
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis: is it a backport from jaunty to intrepid?
<ortsvorsteher> !ndiswrapper | Mishoo95
<ubottu> Mishoo95: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuserf> hvgotcodes-> jaunty is not ready yet, please visit #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  no idea.. could be in some cases I guess. but not always
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis i think that is what has messed up X for me
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  'updated unofficial, but desireable packages' is how i think of it.
<pROCKrammer[eats> hi, people
<hvgotcodes> how do i go back?  I unchecked the backports repo
<hvgotcodes> but don't know where to go from there
<pROCKrammer[eats> I have problem, how to open 7z archives ??? what appliucation?
<n8tuserf> hvgotcodes-> jaunty is not ready yet, please visit #ubuntu+1 ..we dont support jaunt yet
<Dr_willis> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hvgotcodes> n8tuserf -- i am not using jaunty
<pROCKrammer[eats> ubottu: it does not
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it does not
<n8tuserf> hvgotcodes-> then why mention jaunty?
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me to install a wireless network card, I have drivers on a cd
<jrib> pROCKrammer[eats: click on the link he gave you
<Dr_willis> backport items are NOT always from jaunty to  the earlier ones.. from what i gather.
<n8tuserf> elmnas-> is it pl;ugged in?
<hvgotcodes> n8tuserf, because to install kde, some instructions had me check that repo.  now everytime i resize a window i get a one second lag and processor spike.  i want to get my normal ubuntu 8.10 working
<hvgotcodes> again
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  in KDE or gnome its laggy?
<hvgotcodes> gnome
<hvgotcodes> i removed the kubuntu repo too and removed the kde packages
<hvgotcodes> i wanted to remove all orphaned packages but it said it was going to remove grep, so i didn't do that
<oneone1> ciao
<hvgotcodes> i dont know why it is confused
<elmnas> hi can someone help me to install network drivers?
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  yiou can always reinstall grep i imagine
<n8tuserf> elmnas-> is your wifi card plugged in?
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis yes, but synaptic was throwing all sorts of warnings
<makeitfunky> how can i know the cersion of a module?
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  yep. that can happen when you start adding.remioveing repos and stuff. and why backports is considerd optional/unsupported.
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis, yeah but i would think that removing the repo, then deleting orphaned packages should be smooth
<n8tuserf> elmnas -> is your wifi card plugged in?
<elmnas> yeah its a usb card awus036h
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis, when it was installing kde I saw it pulling in Xorg packages -- which is what i think my problem is
<makeitfunky> how can i know the version of a module? e.g alsa compiled or alsa reinstalled with sinaptic
<Broken|Arrow> hi every one ?
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  could be its using some older/veasa/whatever drivers instad of the ones you need for your system.
<dr_phd1> Everyone, is Super Ubuntu better than Ubuntu?
<n8tuserf> elmnas -> i have not much luck with usb dongle wifi, but lets give it a shot
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | dr_phd1
<ubottu> dr_phd1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elmnas> ok ok
<elmnas> n8userf I have drivers on a cd
<Broken|Arrow> is it possible to get nautilus tabs in ubuntu 8.04  ?
<jrib> Broken|Arrow: if you want newer software, it's easier to just upgrade to 8.10
<dr_phd1> Everyone, is Super Ubuntu better than Ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | dr_phd1
<n8tuserf> elmnas -> sudo lshw -C network  and post the results
<Dr_willis> dr_phd1,  i doubt it.
<elmnas> linux driversok
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis so how do i verify the versions and all that to get this thing working again?
<Dr_willis> dr_phd1,  i dont recomend any of the unofficial ubuntu variants
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,   not sure. You could try reinstalling your video card drivers i guess. Ive rarely had issues remioving things.. i rarely remove things.
<elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m642e0562
<n8tuserf> dr_phd1 -> my super duper is better than that, I customized it myself.. :P
<stormchas2000> dr_phd1   i have never heard of that version.   i would be careful with it
<Broken|Arrow> jrib: I prefer LTS, I was just asking if it's possible, a quick google search brought only a source compile , which I am not really interested in
<hvgotcodes> well which version of X do you have?
 * Dr_willis has Uber-Super-Duper-Home-Ultimate-Premium-Lite-extreme-ubuntu
<jrib> Broken|Arrow: can I ask why you prefer LTS?
<hvgotcodes> and how do i tell from command line
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  X -version perhaps
<stormchas2000> Dr_willis can you say that 10 times real fast
<hvgotcodes> 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3.00~ppa1 is that the current one?
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  somthing from 'ppa' would be very unofficial i think
<Broken|Arrow> jrgp: longer support , I run few servers on it and I like to have the same setup , tweaked it a lot and an upgrade will probably break something, more stable (personal opinion)
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis so should i just reinstall xorg-server again?
<Dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  could try i guess.   thats all we are doing here is guessing basically.
<n8tuserf> elmnas -> what is the name of your driver on cdrom?
<elmnas> rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<jrib> Broken|Arrow: fair enough.   Personally, I'd just upgrade the desktop and leave the servers on LTS.  I don't think there is a "nice" way for you to upgrade just nautilus and stay with 8.04
<dr_phd1> where is this GMplayer for ubuntu anyway?
<jrib> dr_phd1: in the "mplayer" package
<hvgotcodes> Dr_willis, yeah what  i really wanted to do was somehow tell synaptic to go back to the latest supported packages across the board
<hvgotcodes> instead of one package at a time
<n8tuserf> !who | elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elmnas> ok ok
<Cube3D> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Broken|Arrow> jrgp: ok, I will consider it, thanks for the help :)
<jrib> hvgotcodes: backports reversion attemp?
<jrib> t
<hvgotcodes> jrib -- kde uninstall attempt
<jrib> hvgotcodes: you've seen !puregnome?
<hvgotcodes> jrib: the instructions had me enable a backports repo and now x lags whenever i resize a window
<elmnas> n8userf rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<n8tuserf> hvgotcodes -> did you use aptitude ?
<hvgotcodes> hvgotcodes: i used synaptic
<hvgotcodes> ha
<jrib> hvgotcodes: be more specific than "a backports repo"
<hvgotcodes> i mean n8tuserf i used synaptic
<hvgotcodes> jrib: the backports checkbox on the third tab of the synaptic-sources program
<pawel> whan I am playing fullscreen game it is ok for about 5 min but after it switch to normal window and hangs whole computer - how to fix it?
<Cube3D> pawel: disable compiz or screensaver
<pawel> how?
<Cyrano_De> I am running 8.10 on two machines with ATI cards.  Gnome never remembers my multimonitor settings and I always have to go into the ati controll panel to set this.
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: in appearances settings, change desktop effects to none; that will disable compiz
<elmnas> n8tuserf ---> tl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<elmnas> opps I mean --> rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<Cyrano_De> Xfce, fluxbox and lxde do not display this behavoir.
<bentu> #emacs
<pawel> and how to disable screensaver?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: backports really shouldn't cause a problem
<n8tuserf> elmnas -> you may have to expand it, and look for .inf and .sys  i believe
<hvgotcodes> jrib: i removed the kubuntu repo, removed the backports checkbox, and then tried to delete orphaned package but aborted when synaptic said it would remove grep
<Cyrano_De> One machine is a laptop with an old rv250 or 300 chip in it.  The other is my workstation with an 4850 installed.
<hvgotcodes> jrib: how do i diagnose my gnome issue then...
<elmnas> well can you remote me or something I gonna never fix this im dyslexier.. :S
<n8tuserf> elmnas -> and then you do something like ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf
<pawel> how to disable screensaver?
<Cube3D> pawel: compiz or screensaver, only one;)
<pawel>  prefer compiz xD
<pawel> *I prefer
<pawel> and want to keep compiz but disable screensaver
<pawel> will it be ok?
<Cube3D> pawel: yes:)
<pawel> how to?
<Cube3D> but I prefer disable compiz
<jrib> hvgotcodes: you can list all the backports stuff you have installed with « aptitude search '~Aintrepid-backports~i' ».  What there do you think would affect X/gnome?
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: there might be a choice in the settings menu to do it
<stormchas2000> pawel  i know for me to play many games i have to disable the compiz
<pawel> thanks :)
<pawel> is there emubuntu?
<Dr_willis> pawel,  for managing your Emu Farm?
<snones> ciao
<snones> halo
<pawel> i've heard about emdebian
<bazhang> pawel, no
<snones> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know how to get gnome to "remember" the multidisplay settings?
<pawel> in what ubuntu differs from debian?
<Dr_willis> !debian | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<MidasManchu> Cyrano_De, are you using Nvidia drivers?
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: ATI
<Cyrano_De> One machine is a laptop with an old rv250 or 300 chip in it.  The other is my workstation with an 4850 installed.
<alper> xchat
<pawel> when I execute comand1|command2|command3 are they queued or executed in the same time?
<MidasManchu> Cyrano_De, I can't speak too much on ATI as I run Nvidia over here, but I had the same issue with nvidia.  Just make sure that whatever changes you make are saved in your config file.  I don't know if you're accessing the display settings through an editor (as with Nvidia), but if you are, make sure you run it with sudo
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: command1 "gives" it's output to command2, which uses that as input;
<chazco> Hi... i'm about to install 7.10 (for wifi)... will packages from 8.10 install onto this (if the repos are added)?
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: if you want to que them, use && in between
<PoetOfShadows> chazco: no, they will not
<pawel> how to execute them in the same time?
<chazco> Ah... not even the standalone debs/PPAs?
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: I am making the change through the ATI catalyst control center.  It does not seem to matter whether or not I run it as root.
<PoetOfShadows> chazco: those will, but not anything from the 8.10 repos
<jrib> chazco: why don't you use 8.10?
<chazco> Ah, well thats something at least
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: I'm not sure what you mean by at the same time…?
<chazco> jrib - 8.10 has broken WPA Enterprise for my card, rendering it effectively useless on the netbook
<jrib> chazco: same for 8.04?
<chazco> jrib - Think so, last version i recall working was 7.10
<MidasManchu> Cyrano_De, have you checked to see if your changes are propogating to X's config?
<sylvain_> bonjour!
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | sylvain_
<ubottu> sylvain_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> chazco: 7.10 is going to lose support next month, so I would try 8.04 and see if it works.  Did you check bugs.ubuntu.com?  I find it odd that such a bug would persist between 2 releases
<chazco> jrib - Think its this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272185
<sylvain_> j'ai un probleme avec ubuntu
<jrib> !fr | sylvain_
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: As it is now using randr for setting display there are no longer any modelines in the xorg.conf file.
<ubottu> sylvain_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hvgotcodes> jrib: sorry cable guys were here -- i did not use aptitude to install kde
<jrib> hvgotcodes: I didn't ask about aptitude
<fran20> hello
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | fran20
<ubottu> fran20: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: Xfce, fluxbox and lxde all work just fine and spread my desktop properly over the two displays.
<hvgotcodes> jrib: the command you gave me had aptitude
<david_> hola
<jrib> hvgotcodes: that's fine.  They all use the same db
<david_> alguien español¿
<jrib> !es | david_
<ubottu> david_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fran20> yo davisd
<hvgotcodes> jrib:  no results from that search
<chazco> jrib - I'll give 8.04 a try just in case though
<fran20> david yo se español
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: Only Gnome seems to be too brain dead to figure out that I asked it to run in
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: "Big Desktop" mode after a reboot.
<jrib> chazco: it's marked fix released, so at least 9.04 should work once its out
<chazco> jrib - But the comments further down say otherwise...
<jrib> hvgotcodes: erm, you may need to enable backports again
<hvgotcodes> jrib: my X version is xorg-server 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3.00~ppa1
<jrib> chazco: ah
<jrib> hvgotcodes: then you have some ppa enabled other than backports
<MidasManchu> Cyrano_De, Interesting.  Unfortunately I can't say I would know the root of that problem.  With luck, someone else will chime in with their thoughts.
<hvgotcodes> jrib: probably the kubuntu one, which i removed
<pawel> PoetOfShadows: simultaneously (sorry I needed dictionary xD)
<manuel> hi
<sorny> hiho
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: as in run them all at the same time, with no interaction in between programs?
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | manuel
<ubottu> manuel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cyrano_De> MidasManchu: Luck seems to be lacking on my part.  Thanks for the thoughts anyway.
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | sorny
<ubottu> sorny: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<manuel> how can i get a list of my installed packages in order of their seize from huge to small?
<Dreamglider-> Good day
<manuel> thanks
<jrib> hvgotcodes: this is the sort of thing I've done in the past to downgrade all packages from -backports (as you noticed -backports has to be enabled for the search to work): « sudo apt-get install $(for package in $(aptitude -F '%p' search '~Aintrepid-backports~i!~U'); do echo -n ${package}'/intrepid ' ; done) »  Modify the command accordingly.  google "aptitude user manual" for a reference about aptitude
<pawel> PoetOfShadows: yes, in one terminal
<jrib> if you want
<hellhound_> i am trying to open a website (bodybugg program under http://my.apexfitness.com) but it just hangs.  I have also tried loading firefox under wine and installing java jre in wine but it still hangs... the site works fine in windows and the site says it is also MAC compatible
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: you're best bet would be to run them one at a time, by putting && in between each command
<Shizuo> I don't like logged channels
<Cyrano_De> manuel: dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
<hvgotcodes> jrib: using synaptic and looking at local or obsolete files i see xorg-server and anakondai
<sorny> i need help :/ when i want to start the oracle express database, i get this warning: Operation failed, user ist not a member of the group "dba"
<fran20> asias
<Shizuo> Asia Carrera
<manuel> thx
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: add yourself to the group dba
<pawel> isn't there any command? I need to nrun them simulatenously.
<Myrtti> !es | fran20
<ubottu> fran20: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sorny> PoetOfShadows:  i did, but then just nothing happens :/
<leandro> hi
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: not really… you could try just running multiple tabs in the Xterminal
<hvgotcodes> jrib: so i think if i can restore my xorg-server to whatever version is default for 8.10 ill be good
<Shizuo> Hi
<hvgotcodes> but how do i do that?
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: did you log out/log back in?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: sudo apt-get intall xserver-xorg/intrepid
<hgfdsa> hey, i need some help. i don't understand much about computers and i changed to ubuntu hardy recently. i changed my home directory name on the preferences/users option. now i can't log in. what can i do?
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | Shizuo
<ubottu> Shizuo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pippo_> !hi
<sorny> PoetOfShadows:  i have to when i change the group?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: or whatever package
<leandro> i need help
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: yes, you do…
<Myrtti> !ask | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dreamglider-> leandro, ask the question :)
<sorny> PoetOfShadows: oh, k i ll try it :D
<atmosx> uff
<hvgotcodes> jrib: im sorry its xorg-server-core -- does that change teh command you just sent me?
<atmosx> finally I've got this working
<ILoveXP> !ask > leandro
<ubottu> leandro, please see my private message
<jrib> hvgotcodes: in the command I gave you, the package name was "xserver-xorg"
<hvgotcodes> yes
<hvgotcodes> the package synaptic gave me is xorg-server-core
<hvgotcodes> still xorg-server?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: as you wish
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: Press "alt-f1" to get to the console.  Log in there.
<hgfdsa> it's not working. i have ubuntu studio, maybe that's related
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: It should warn you that it could not find your home directory.
<hvgotcodes> the package synaptic gave me is xorg-server-core-
<PoetOfShadows> Cyrano_De: the command to get to the console is Ctrl-Alt-F1
<leandro> i need to do proxy
<pawel> PoetOfShadows: I need to run bout 100 programs in text mode simualteunsly (by python script)
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: yes it did
<fabius11> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<fabius11> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jrib> hvgotcodes: go ahead, just read what apt is going to do before agreeing to proceed...
<sluimers> hey there, can someone help me with an apple keyboard, I want to type " witout the use of the spacebar..
<fabius11> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<PoetOfShadows> pawel: sorry, but I don't really know how to do that… the best way I could think of to do that is to just put && in between commands
<hvgotcodes> jrib: i ran that command you gave me and i get The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: What did you change it to?
<sorny> PoetOfShadows: i added my username to dba:x:1001:   now it looks dba:x:1001:username @ /etc/group thatz right?
<hvgotcodes> jrib: and a long list of packages
<unmonkey> Hi. I've got a fresh install of 8.10. anyone gimme a list of the basic "new install stuff"? I mean things like adding repositories, setting up wireless, anything like that
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: I believe so
<hvgotcodes> it also says xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<sorny> :D
<hgfdsa> Cyrano : my name
<pawel> thanks for help... bye!
<jrib> hvgotcodes: pastebin (command and output)
<hvgotcodes> jrib: i just ran autoremove
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: You should be able to "cd /home" then "mv oldhomename newhomename"
<PoetOfShadows> bye!
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: where do i do that?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: you are confusing me
<Cyrano_De> from the console.
<hvgotcodes> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128323/
<Dreamglider-> is there a way i can tie the volume buttons on my laptop to the PCM slider instead of the master slider in ALSA mixer?
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: but i can't get to the console
<jrib> hvgotcodes: ok
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: Did you by chance change the root password?
<hgfdsa> Cyrano : idk :S
<hvgotcodes> jrib: after all that there are more packages in the local/obsolete category in synaptic -- i think this means they are installed by not in my repos
<fran20> wenas
<hvgotcodes> jrib: these packages include the xorg ones and gnome apps like brasero
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: Otherwise you can boot from a livecd and either rename "/home/oldhome" or change your home back in your passwd file.
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: did it work?
<sorny> PoetOfShadows: again, just nothin happens :(
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: same message?
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: If you changed the root password you can login as root on the console.
<sorny> just NO message :/
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: Then run the mv command to move your old home to the new one.
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: did you try running from the terminal?
<sorny> yep, the same
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: but how can i get to the console?
<sorny> no error, but no positive feedback too...
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: that either means that it worked, or it is broken; try re-installing it
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: "ctl-alt-f1"
<sorny> i ll re install it :/
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: I'm on the console but i can't log in
<PoetOfShadows> hgfdsa: what's the error you get?
<orgthingy> hello, firefox says "backend /usr/lib/cups/backed/hp does not exist!" even though ive used deskjet_f300 printer many many times
<jrib> hvgotcodes: ok.  Like I said, you probably want to use a command similar to the one I've used in the past for -backports
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: login incorrect
<sorny> PoetOfShadows: k reinstalled, still the same problem :/
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: You put in your login and password?
<sorny> i cant even get to the admin page @ 127.0.0.1/apex
<orgthingy> !printer > orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<hvgotcodes> jrib: how come i can't just delete the orphaned packages?  i mean it wants to delete things like grep, gimp, etc.  it isn't smart enough to revert the versions?  also, i lost your command, can you resend it?
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: still no error message at all?
<sorny> yep
<psych> i'm experiencing kernel problems after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<psych> how can i fix that?
<sorny> but i found a tutorial, i ll do it this way :/
<PoetOfShadows> sorny: sounds good
<hunt577> Does anyone have any recommendations on the best type of laptop computer to run ubuntu on?
<PoetOfShadows> psych: what do you mean by kernel problems?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: I don't see how deleting orphaned packages would help downgrade xorg
<racecar56> hello everyone, i have a really really weird glitch that when i boot off ubuntu live CD/install from it
<jrib> hvgotcodes: this is the sort of thing I've done in the past to downgrade all packages from -backports (as you noticed -backports has to be enabled for the search to work): « sudo apt-get install $(for package in $(aptitude -F '%p' search '~Aintrepid-backports~i!~U'); do echo -n ${package}'/intrepid ' ; done) »  Modify the command accordingly.  google "aptitude user manual" for a reference about aptitude
<sorny> but first, i need to deinstall :D
<jrib> if you want
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: yeah, i tried different combinations and nothing worked. i tried my old login, my new login :S
<racecar56> and then it makes my monitor go NUTS
<Varan> When i run apt-get in get this error: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6: unexpected reloc type 0x12000001.
<psych> PoetOfShadows, my actual kernel doesnt work properly
<hvgotcodes> jrib: the other wierd thing is that apt-get tells me xorg is current but synaptic says its is local/obsolete
<PoetOfShadows> psych: how so?
<psych> i cant instal proprietary modules PoetOfShadows
<psych> not even step back to an older version
<psych> things like that
<Varan> Does anyone know how this could be caused and how to solve it?
<Cyrano_De> hgfdsa: Sounds like more than just your home directory having changed if you cannot logon at the console.
<mrwes> I have Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop running and I'd like to change that to 8.04 Server Edition, I a separate partition for /home formated ext3. Does the server edition use a /home partition too?
<PoetOfShadows> psych: hmmm, did you try googling around for the problem?
<jrib> hvgotcodes: because you've removed the repository they came from
<racecar56> if you are trying to chat to me but i am not replying then just say my username
<hvgotcodes> jrib: that command has hi FAIL potential
<hvgotcodes> ;)
<jrib> hvgotcodes: what command?
<avelinog> buenas tardes a todos desde españa
<mrwes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<avelinog> alguno me echa una mano con el vmware
<hgfdsa>  Cyrano: I changed my home directory, a password on that user menu and my real name
<PoetOfShadows> !es | avelinog
<ubottu> avelinog: please see above
<hvgotcodes> jrib: that reinstall one
<ILoveXP> racecar56:
<hvgotcodes> anyway the search that lists the packages is empty
<jrib> hvgotcodes: what reinstall one...
<chamuscas> i'm having troubles downloading packages wit synaptic application
<hvgotcodes> jrib:  the one you just send me man!
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: what's the problem?
<hunt577> Ubuntu on a lap top - recommendations?
<mrwes> How big of a root / do I need for the server edition?
<psych> PoetOfShadows, if i download the kernel source and compile it
<hvgotcodes> hunt577: not a studio xps 16
<psych> PoetOfShadows, i will have the modules and etc
<psych> right?
<mrwes> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<chamuscas> PoerOfShadows, i try to download a package and the an error appears, let me see what it is
<PoetOfShadows> psych: I believe so
<jrib> hvgotcodes: I haven't given you any command to run.  I gave you one to modify
<hunt577> hvgotcodes : Ok won't get that one then, any recommendations of which laptop it will work properly on?  I have an HP G60 and even with all the tweaking it still lags a bit
<racecar56> i have a really really weird glitch that when i boot off ubuntu live CD/install from it and then it makes my monitor go NUTS, it displays weird but it seems no other cd has done this, the integrity is OK and i got the disks from last november, i free-requested them.
<hvgotcodes> jrib: ah i see
<PoetOfShadows> racecar56: what exactly are you trying to do with the live cd?
<Lartza_> Does fglrx work in ubuntu?
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, it something like this, when i start downloading a message appears, "some package weren't able to be download from the server, do you wish to continue" that i say yes
<hvgotcodes> hunt577: ubuntu worked well on that dell latitude e series
<hvgotcodes> Lartza_:  not as well as nvidia
<Lartza_> I know that...
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: and then what?
<hunt577> hvgotcodes : Thank you, I may try that.  It seems maybe ubuntu doesn't work as well with computers that have high end graphics cards like nvidia.  Maybe I'm wrong though.
<Lartza_> I assume I can't use nvidia driver for ati chipset...
<chazco> jrib - I'm downloading 8.04.2 now... if it doesnt work would I best off going with 7.10 or an alpha of 9.04 in your opinion? Thanks :)
<racecar56> i think 8.10 pwns
<chamuscas> PoetOfshadows, everything is fine but on the bare end a message appears saying that it wasn't able to download the archives from this place "http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5-data_4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<chamuscas>   404 Not Found"
<hvgotcodes> hunt577: i had a latitude e and it ran perfectly
<starykomputer> hi
<ILoveXP> hunt577: My compaq V6000 series runs ubuntu great
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: did you add that repository?
<starykomputer> can someone tell me how to fix ALT key in NX Free?
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, well i guess not can you help me
<hunt577> hvgotcodes : Cool, may look into one of those.  Thanks ILoveXP, I will look into that one as well
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: if you follow that link, you can see that that it doesn't exist
<hgfdsa> Cyrano: ?
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: see if you added the repository that points there…
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, yeh something i didn't try at first, so what do you recommend, changins repository ??
<racecar56> chamuscas that link seems broken O_o
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: I would recommmend unchecking the repository in the synaptic sources, and trying whatever you were trying to do again
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: or comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, ok tank you
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: no problem, I'm here to help
<chamuscas> racecar56, yeh you right. I have changed it to the main repository, i was downloading from portuguese repository
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, tank you :)
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: that could have been your problem…
<racecar56> i have a really really weird glitch that when i boot off ubuntu live CD/install from it and then it makes my monitor go NUTS, it displays weird but it seems no other cd has done this, the integrity is OK and i got the disks from last november, i free-requested them, does anyone know how to solve this annoying glitch?
<PoetOfShadows> racecar56: what exactly are you trying to do from the disc?
<racecar56> PoetOfShadows install to my hd, what else
<racecar56> ;)
<LSD200> what graphics card you got racecar56 ?
<PoetOfShadows> racecar56: try using the alternate or minimal cd to install
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, well maybe but one thing i know, i already have download some files from it so that's weird. but tank's anyway :)
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: good luck solving that mystery
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, tanks loooool :p
<Anon1828> hi there, anyone here who can solve grub problems?
<PoetOfShadows> Anon1828: what's your problem?
<PoetOfShadows> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lartza_> Is fglrx working? I want compiz for example
<racecar56> by the way my cd drive is a atapi dh16a1s
<Anon1828> i have installed ubuntu on my 2. harddisk, when grub starts it hangs by loading stage 1.5
<Varan> When I run apt-get in get this error: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6: unexpected reloc type 0x12000001. Could someone help me with this. maybe md5sum his version or send it to me. Thanks.
<racecar56> Varan ive had a similar problem
<Anon1828> i even cant start ubuntu with supergrub
<chamuscas> PoetOfShadows, Just for you to know maybe we are having some kind of problem with our server. The main repository is working well :)
<Varan> racecar56, What caused it? becuase this came out of the blue for me
<sogod> he
<PoetOfShadows> chamuscas: ok, sounds good
<hvgotcodes> jrib: reinstalling X did it
<racecar56> Varan i think u should 'apt-file search libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6' and if that command returns anything then do  'rm /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6' and 'sudo apt-get install <package>' where <package> means a package name that returned when you did the first command.
<erUSUL> Varan: 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<corigo3> Since latest updates from Repository (8.10) can't mount Audio discs on my system. Where is the sys log that I can check for more details?
<ILoveXP> I am running an encrypted ubuntu install. When Jaunty comes out, will I be able to upgrade just like before when I wasn't running an encrypted install (I burned a CD then just installed over /, leaving /home alone) or will I have to just do a dist-upgrade?
<Varan> erUSUL, 64 bit
<erUSUL> Varan: sh1sum on my install gives → ec9396ca1ca3acc9ecdd026997ab18e2e9f56e22  /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6
<Varan> hmm
<Varan> 7d61b08427ac1a3130c2ffa4701a9679e7a7dcaa  /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6 :(
<unmonkey> what's the package for the AMD specific kernel? is it linux-image-k7? apt-get says it doesn't know about that
<johan12> for extracting tv-series i used 'find . -name *.r01 | xargs -n1 unrar x' but now i doesn't work :(
<erUSUL> Varan: :( indeed
<Varan> racecar56, I dont have apt-file
<erUSUL> !generic | unmonkey
<ubottu> unmonkey: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<jrib> !doesn't work | johan12
<ubottu> johan12: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Varan> erUSUL, I did skip a disk check
<erUSUL> unmonkey: k7 kernels where abandoned long ago
<zxd> with cdbs-edit-patch should I put raw patch data from running a diff command I dont understand what to put in there if i am editing an existing patch
<unmonkey> neat. thanks guys
<lo> hi, i tried to find my ac ryan alubox ethernet server on my network, with 8.10...  haow can i do that ... thx
<johan12> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2eb78d65
<kovalski> bom dia. Há algum brasileiro por aqui
<erUSUL> johan12: Filsystemet endast läsbart <<<< what does this mean?
<erUSUL> !br | kovalski
<ubottu> kovalski: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<johan12> erUSUL: swedish for: filesystem only readable
<kovalski> obrigado
<jrib> johan12: translate: #
<jrib> johan12: translate: Filsystemet endast läsbart
<ILoveXP> I am running an encrypted ubuntu install. When Jaunty comes out, will I be able to upgrade just like before when I wasn't running an encrypted install (I burned a CD then just installed over /, leaving /home alone) or will I have to just do a dist-upgrade?
<johan12> jrib: Filesystem only readable
<erUSUL> johan12: well that's the problem your filesystem got mounted read only so new files can not be created
<kovalski> klih
<erUSUL> johan12: what type of filesystem it is?
<johan12> erUSUL: NTFS on a portable hdd
<erUSUL> johan12: paste the output of "cat /proc/mounts"
<Samo_> hallo
<johan12> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m33eda6aa
<vladuz976> how can I display the current size of a window when changing size?
<sorny> PoetOfShadows: it worked :D
<erUSUL> johan12: try "sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb1"
<Samo_> i need little help
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> i have a really really weird glitch that when i boot off ubuntu live CD/install from it and then it makes my monitor go NUTS, it displays weird but it seems no other cd has done this, the integrity is OK and i got the disks from last november, i free-requested them, does anyone know how to solve this annoying glitch?
<voodoor> I installed intrepid onto a USB drive then I installed too many packages and now it won't boot, not even by adding 'single' at grub, as it says theres no space left on the device. How can I free some space?
<johan12> erUSUL: same result as before
<PoetOfShadows> racecar56: use the alternate or minimal CDs
<racecar56> PoetOfShadows ok
<erUSUL> johan12: is there something weird in "dmesg |tail"
<erUSUL> ?
<ILoveXP> voodoor: delete some stuff
<racecar56> ok i am downloading the ubuntu alternate cd now
<PoetOfShadows> racecar56: sounds good
<voodoor> ILoveXP: All the room has been took up by packages but I can't boot into even a rescue/ single user mode to uninstall anything
<ILoveXP> use a liveCD then mount the drive and clean things up
<voodoor> ILoveXP: How? There isn't a / etc
<racecar56> goodbye
<voodoor> The squashfs file is only 600+MB big so I know my packages aren't stored in that
<johan12> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m65980687
<voodoor> I dunno where its stored them
<voodoor> I downloaded a couple of gig of packages I'm sure
<consoleart> any good books for linux administration
<sorny> google.com :D
<consoleart> any other :-))
<Dr_willis> consoleart,  yahoo.com
<voodoor> consoleart: LPI Linux certification in a nutshell - O'REilly
<hollywoodb> consoleart: the o'reilly books are good.  the fedora/redhat unleashed books are good for fedora/redhat.  I don't know if ubuntu/debian has a similar book
<consoleart> thnx woodoor / hollywoodb
<consoleart> i am jst starting to learn on linux admin...so i am looking for some references
<consoleart> is there any online tutorials available for these kind of things ?\
<benovic> consoleart: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/
<tjingboem> the cdrom on my old iBook is not detected. what can i do?
<The-Compiler> Hi, I use GMail and Alpine, is there any way to display messages in a thread/conversation-like matter like the GMail web interface does?
<tjingboem> so i cannot ubuntu
<voodoor> tjingboem: Can you not get it to boot of CD ie USB CD drive?
<voodoor> boot off USB, sorry
<voodoor> tjingboem: Find out if you can make you ibook/ openfirmware boot off USB drives
<tjingboem> voodoor, only booting from cdrom or harddisk is allowed in that time
<tjingboem> it's an ibook from 2002
<peaches__> since the change to HAL in Xorg, my multimedia keys on USB keyboard arent recognized, xev shows nothing, though they produce keycodes still at console with showkey.. how can i get them recognized in Xorg+HAL?
<daaavid> #ubuntu-es
<RPS> Hello Guys, I found out that the only way my new Asus laptop is going to dual boot Vista (ugh) and Ubuntu is if I change the bios settings from 'enhanced' to 'compatible' with my CD/DVD drive. Every time I tried it in its 'enhanced' mode the drive would lock up as soon as I tried to run anything from it, so the reason for me to change is documented and there's no need to dwell on that point. The question have is, will I lose very much pr
<RPS> oductivity when I switch to the compatible mode? I will need to make the setting change and then reinstall Vista, so I'd rather ask questions before I make so many changes. I don;t think it will make that much difference, but I'd like to get some opinions.
<frog_> hi, i wish to check the health of my hdd. what is a good program to do this?
<danopia> hi
<voodoor> frog_,: testdisk
<daftykins> i know it's not an ubuntu question, but does anyone know what the 'key' variable of changing your password with NickServ is?
<frog_> voodoor: thsnx, i'll hsve a look
<erUSUL> frog_: smartctl can do SMART check if you want to check the filsystems use the fsck command
<erUSUL> frog_: testdisk is for recovering lost partitions
<johan12> erUSUL: any luck of figuring out what it can be?
<erUSUL> daftykins: /msg NickServ help
<frog_> erUSUL: hmm, i wanna check if it physically ok
<daftykins> yeah the help doesn't help erUSUL
<erUSUL> johan12: not really the thing i see on the demsg is that the disk got disconnected and connected again=
<johan12> erUSUL: what can i do? reboot? :/
<chris-p> is it possible to  burn a data disc project over multiple disks (I.E. I have 8.8GB data, and want to burn it over 2 DVDs) using ubuntu?
<erUSUL> daftykins: how so; it list the commands and i can see a SETPASS there
<daftykins> no, setpass has a variable
<daftykins> type "/msg nickserv setpass" and it says it wants you to type 'key'
<erUSUL> daftykins: and indeed a "help SETPASS" says  SETPASS allows you to set a new password
<daftykins> i don't know what 'key' is
<cousteau> is it a good idea to use XDM instead of GDM in order to make my PC boot faster?
<B|ackPanther> Is there a way i can erase all the information in my HD using a live disk without having to start ubuntu ?
<daftykins> erUSUL, if you read my question you'd realise what i'm actually asking
<erUSUL> daftykins: To set a new password if you know the current password, use SET PASSWORD instead of SETPASS.
<daftykins> "invalid command"
<erUSUL> B|ackPanther: just format the hd from the livecd
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<daftykins> oh wait
<daftykins> thanks, done
<rabbit_ubuntu> Whats been good?
<B|ackPanther> erUSUL, i cannot get to that point so i want to clean the HD first,it get stuck in the installation or startup .
<usser> cousteau, just get rid of *DM alltogether, theres nothing wrong with logging in from console
<cousteau> and mannualy startx?
<sky_> !Skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<chris-p> !Ekiga
<usser> cousteau, you can put startx to your ~/profile
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<wesouler> Did anybody install Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 server on to IBM X3650? After reboot  there is a blinking cursor in the upper left side of the screen ...what's happen?
<usser> cousteau, that way its going to run every time you login
<sky_> chris-p: with ekiga i can speak with skype users ?
<usser> cousteau, err ~/.profile
<chris-p> sky_: no
<sky_> hmm i need skype
<chris-p> sky_: but it *is* free
<chris-p> yeah
<magnetron> sky_→ nobody can speak to skype users from the outside, it's a locked network
<chris-p> install it, add the medibuntu repos
<cousteau> usser: so I can remove all *DM's?
<frog_> erUSUL: thank you smarttools seems to be what i wanted
<sky_> ok
<erUSUL> frog_: no problem
<Dr_willis> cousteau,  i dobt if that will make the stuff boot that much faster
<sky_> can i add repository via console ?
<usser> cousteau, depends if you know how how to run manually what DM ran automatically
<usser> cousteau, for gnome putting gnome-session in your ~/.xinitrc should have the same effect as running gnome from DM
<erUSUL> sky_: yep
<sky_> erUSUL: how ?
<cousteau> I suppose I must login on the console and then run startx
<erUSUL> sky_: create a new file named reponame.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in that file put the deb .... line(s)
<usser> cousteau, yea try it. remember whatever you put in ~/.xinitrc is going to start automatically when you run startx
<oCean_> sky_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sorny> how can i check my jdk version?
<erUSUL> sky_: e.g: echo "deb http://medibuntu.whatever ....etc" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sky_> thank you
<usser> sorny, javac -version
<erUSUL> sorny: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jdk
<Stathis`> hey all
<sorny> thanks usser & erUSUL
<cousteau> and is it possible to automatically login when I boot the PC?
<sky_> when will be Jaunty released ?
<a3Dman> 27 april I think
<Dr_willis> sky_,  every time someone asks that.. it gets pushed back a day.
<Dr_willis> :)
<a3Dman> lawl
<cousteau> Dr_willis: remember Ubuntu 6.04, that ended up being 6.06
<tpw_rules> tritium: any ideas about my acer?
<bithidden> hi
<magcius> Is there a way to tell rsync to not include the toplevel folder?
<sky_> Will i need AVS ?
<sorny> where can i find my rpm full pathname of my j2se installation
<sorny> where can i find my full pathname of my j2se installation
<rambo3> !find ms-sys
<ubottu> Package/file ms-sys does not exist in intrepid
<CharelB> Wie kann ich broken packages vom system entfernen?
<CharelB> sorry .. wrong channel
<daftykins> with a dual-display gnome setup, is there any way that i can create a new gnome panel and have the apps that i open on the secondary screen originate from that panel "taskbar" style instead of all coming from the primary screens one?
<tpw_rules> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-23 on my acer aspire one, along with a bunch of other updates, and now it continually spews error messages to the console. in recovery mode it panics because it tried to kill init
<tpw_rules> it boots fine with other kernels
<ckebabo> how can i set dual background? i set dual monitor using nvidia-setting, twinview. and it worked well. but when i set background image, image is positioned at middle of two monitor. i just want to view same image in each monitor.
<psych> whats the name of that tip window that appears when you put the mouse pointer over a thing (icon, systray icon, program, etc)
<NativeAngels> any way of resolving a host on a linux box without purchasing the domain
<rambo3> tooltip
<hollywoodb> psych: mouseover or tooltip
<psych> im experiencing black tooltip after dist upgrade
<psych> video driver?
<daftykins> NativeAngels, enter the IP and hostname into your /etc/hosts file
<CharelB> How can I remove a broken package from apt/system?
<san> hi
<san> any girls there
<oCean_> ckebabo: Seems there is no 'easy' way to do that. See this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4873266#post4873266
<NativeAngels> how do i do that daftykins
<Moi> hi all
<nomadde> hello
<daftykins> NativeAngels, open a terminal window and type "gksudo gedit /etc/hosts"
<daftykins> it should be pretty self-explanatory from then on, but ask if you're stuck
<andre> hey
<Mike|Ghos> Any americans here have a TV Tuner and would like to make some money? I require a TV stream to watch.
<metho> i hava problem, i loss an application if i minimize it. i mean its there but its dissappered from taskbar
<andre> no sorry... german
<torc> could a rogue cd drive or floppy drive be causing some weird errors when I try to install Ubuntu? (I'm not using them but they are plugged in)
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: yes
<metho> any ideas
<Geek`N`Proud> rogue devices can mess with system installs sometimes
<Geek`N`Proud> firewire was a killer for some people at one time for example
<Guest78457> metho
<Guest78457> ?
<torc> Geek`N`Proud: alright, so it might be a good idea to unplug the CD drive I'm not using and the floppy drive, since I'm getting weird errors and the CD has no defects?
<nomadde> welche software soll ich benutzen um ein iso bildung in ein dvd schreiben
<metho> i hava problem, i loss an application if i minimize it. i mean its there but it gets dissappered from taskbar
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: worth a try
<Guest78457> metho, you must kill the minimized process
<torc> the installer gave me a buffer I/O error
<metho> how
<Guest78457> in you systemmonitore
<Guest78457> have u gnome?
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: when it happens Ctrl+Alt+F3 or so
<metho> yes
<Guest78457> k
<Geek`N`Proud> use a text based console
<Geek`N`Proud> then dmesg
<Guest78457> right klick
<Geek`N`Proud> see if that gives any extra info
<Guest78457> and add systemonitor
<torc> Geek`N`Proud: should I start the graphical installer or should I hit ESC and use the text-based one?
<Guest78457> or any else... than with normal klick you can open youre sys-monitore
<Guest78457> and than u have many processes.. kill your minimized process and restart
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: maybe use the ubuntu-server CD then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Geek`N`Proud> that will give you a desktop install still
<Geek`N`Proud> but the install process will have to install fewer packages.. meaning things are less likely to foobar
<Geek`N`Proud> I had to do that for Dapper at one point
<Guest78457> metho: problem solved?
<torc>  Geek`N`Proud hmm...I suppose that's true; alright I'll download and burn that one in the mean time but I'll go ahead and start trying what you mentioned before with the one I have
<metho> ok done all that but still no joy... all my processes are in sleeping mood... i mean i am using this xchat but i cant see this on taskbar
<kurosaki-ichigo> hi all
<Guest78457> mhh...
<kurosaki-ichigo> i have a notebook with 4 gb of ram
<Guest78457> than you must configue youre taskbar
<kurosaki-ichigo> how much space I have to use for swap?
<johan12> evening all! for some reason i can't write anything to my portable ntfs hdd, any thoughts?
<Guest78457> yes, its normal that all processes are sleeping.
<Guest78457> right klick on taskbar than add a modul or some shit...
<Guest78457> or..
<Guest78457> add icon-box...
<torc> Geek`N`Proud: do I have to type anything special when I want to install the 64bit desktop version? or will the server CD select that automatically because I'm using 64bit server disk?
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: it will automatically be 64-bit
<Geek`N`Proud> when the base system is 64-bit so will the rest
<Guest78457> metho: if you hadn't icon-box installed you can install by synaptic.
<oCean_> johan12: use "ntfs-3g" as fs type. See "fmask/dmask" mount options in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<metho> kool, how do i configure my taskbar.. all i want to do is have the option to launch the minimized app again!
<metho> icon box?
<Guest78457> :D
<Guest78457> yes its some shit...
<Guest78457> i have XFCE..
<Guest78457> on sawfish
<Guest10933> :P
<johan12> oCean_: it worked a couple a days ago and now it doesn't
<tpw_rules> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-23 on my acer aspire one, along with a bunch of other updates, and now it continually spews error messages to the console. in recovery mode it panics because it tried to kill init
<Guest78457> cause i don't know the real name of youres
<Guest78457> soo... problem solved metho?
<metho> 1 min!
<Guest78457> ok.
<Guest78457> :=
<Guest78457> :)
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<borysfan> I wrote my own program and I want to add this program to autostart. I would like to do this in programming way.
<borysfan> CAn you tell me where can i find autostart file?
<oCean_> johan12: but the device *is* mounted? Using ntfs-3g?
<johan12> oCean_: runing xubuntu 8.10, yes
<unop> !startup > borysfan
<roxlu> hi
<ubottu> borysfan, please see my private message
<metho> no its not solved...  i dont know what happened. i just upgraded to the new .23 kernel and now  this!!! is new kernel stable?
<Guest33655> ohhh i don't know...
<roxlu> maybe someone here who know the java library "lwjgl" and knows how to install it on ubuntu??
<Guest33655> mhh.... maybe add a new taskbar
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<metho> how
<Guest33655> and than configure it.
<metho> how do i delete this first one
<afancy> hi, could anybody know why??
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<Guest33655> right klick... delete or some other.. i haven't gnome :-/
<metho> first one deleted
<Guest33655> ok
<metho> how do i get it back
<johan12> oCean_: when properties it says owner root
<Guest33655> ALT + F2
<Guest33655> and than
<Guest33655> gnome-panel
<FloodBot2> Guest33655: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<borysfan> ubottu, you don't understand me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<borysfan> i would like to edit autostart file from programming level
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  you got that right. :) hes just a bot/script
<jrib> borysfan: what does that mean?
<oCean_> johan12: ntfs does not know about permissions like unix does. Check if it is really mounted ntfs-3g (use output of "mount" command) and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions howto use permissions (fmask/dmask) on those filesystems
<matt_keys> I have a route/iptables problem I need help with. I've posted my problem on http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routingiptables-problem-710040/#post3468704
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  theres an Autostart directory that is used on a PER USER basis
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  what is it you wish to start up exactly?
<Guest65845> Hi! does anyone know how to uninstall .sh files from Ubuntu via command terminal?
<Chousuke> Guest65845: uninstall .sh files?
<matt_keys> Guest65845: .sh files are scripts. rm them...
<Chousuke> Guest65845: you mean self-extracting archives?
<Chousuke> Guest65845: you need to remove them manually.
<Guest65845> example: file.sh
<Guest33655> mhh.... metho: is your problem solved, now?
<borysfan> i had to make "procesor of e-mails" (something like that:))
<oCean_> Guest65845: an .sh is 'just there' on the filesystem. Remove it like any other file: "rm file.sh"
<Dr_willis> Guest33655,  thers no guarenteed way. check the programs docs.. it MIGHT have a  whatever.sh --remove or other option
<johan12> oCean_: "/dev/sdb1    1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<johan12> " when sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> we got too many guests.. :)
<borysfan> and i would like to edit autostart file
<Guest65845> Ok, Thanks
<Chousuke> Guest65845: if it's a single file, just remove it. if it was a self-extracting archive, you need to figure out what it wrote and where, and remove the files manually.
<dnet5> lllll
<borysfan> to start my program
<torc> Geek`N`Proud: I can't do the sudo apt-get install from the server CD because it installs the wrong Ethernet drivers for my network ports. Is there a way I can switch those? It installs ASUS ones and I need it to install nVidia ones.
<Chousuke> Guest33655: this is why you should not use self-extracting archives :)
<borysfan> and i don't know which file i have to edit, and how
<Guest33655> not i
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<Guest33655> ^^
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<Chousuke> Guest33655: or when you do, extract them in their own directory under /opt/ so they don't pollute the root filesystem
<oCean_> johan12: but fdisk does not tell you about the mount status of the device. type "mount" to see if the device is mounted and with what options
<Dreamglider-> i just copied a NTFS partition from an external hd to my internal on a NTFS partition, how would i include it in the grub bootlaoder so i can boot it(WinXP), it is located on /dev/sda4.
<afancy> Help: just now I have installed "gedit-plugins", now when i restart, the X-windows was hanged. Cannot start x-server
<Shoopuf> Hello. I installed Ubuntu about a week ago -- dual-booting Windows XP and Ubuntu... The problem is that [sometimes] when GRUB appears my monitor does not seem to notice it, and it stays in a no-power state. Does anyone else have this problem? It makes it so I can't see the GRUB menu, thus can't change the OS!
<metho> its solved!
<Dr_willis> afancy,  i really doubt if  the 2 things are related.. remove the package from the command line if you want.
<oCean_> !repeat > afancy
<ubottu> afancy, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> afancy,  sudo apt-get remove whatever-packagename
<Dr_willis> afancy,  as another test.. make a new user, and see if it affects them also
<NativeAngels> when adding a host to the /etc/hosts file do you only use localip or can u use public ip
<afancy> Dr_willis: when i installed the plugin, it overwrited some library
<dayo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128374/
<dayo> ?
<borysfan> Anybody know where autostart file is located??
<Dr_willis> afancy,  theres should be nothing with gedit that would keep X from starting up
<dayo> how can i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/128374/
<johan12> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/d3dfc2631
<jtaji> NativeAngels: either, whichever you need it to resolve to
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  totally depends on what you are wanting to start up as to where/what to change.
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  /etc/rc.local for 'system' type commands/tasks
<torc> Shoopuf: you might try increasing the timeout time in your menu.lst to see if the monitor responds after a longer time and notices it finally.
<oCean_> NativeAngels: adding a host to /etc/hosts will allow YOU to connect the machine by hostname. So you have to use the ip you would normally use to connect. But, adding /etc/hosts, will NOT make the name available through all of internet
<borysfan> I want to start my own programm
<torc> I can't do the sudo apt-get install from the server CD because it installs the wrong Ethernet drivers for my network ports. Is there a way I can switch those? It installs ASUS ones and I need it to install nVidia ones.
<metho> how do i get my deleted taskbar
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  thats still vague.. so  either use rc.local or the users Autostart directory
<oCean_> johan12: type fuseblk = ok. But first option after that is 'ro' , meaning read-only.
<NativeAngels> ok oCean_
<Shoopuf> I forgot to mention that I am booting Ubuntu from a USB hard disk, and Windows XP is installed in a hard disk inside the computer. Could this cause the problem?
<oCean_> johan12: not sure what cause the filesystem to mount 'read-only'
<borysfan> ok. SO i want to edit rc.local. How i can do that?
<oCean_> *caused
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  we never proved thats what you want to do.. its a text file.. edit it as root with a text editor.. if thats is the proper thing for whatever it is you are running
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  claify what the program does.. and we can guide you
<johan12> oCean_: how come? it's been workin and today it stopped, how do i change it?
<dayo> how can i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/128374/
<torc> Ok, so now the install is failing still and I did CTRL-ALT-F3 and dmesg and now I see that it is reporting: Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 48491, SQUASHFS errors, and other sr1 errors. Thoughts? Geek`N`Proud
<oCean_> borysfan: see also the manual page on update-rc.d ("man update-rc.d") for setting up SysV style init scripts
<borysfan> this is school project. This program works like procmail in unix system
<Huufarted> Anybody that would mind helping me break this down to understand it?      PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  for a SYSTEM type service.. rc.local or make proper init scripts for it.
<ikonia> Huufarted: that doesn't look like an ubuntu system
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  for a users personal programs.. Autostart directory
<Huufarted> ikonia, it's taken straight from my .bashrc
<ikonia> Huufarted: on an ubuntu system ?
<borysfan> this program works for all users
<Huufarted> on an ubuntu system
<Dr_willis> borysfan,  you just sort of said it was a 'system type service' then sounds like to me
<torc> Ok, so now the install is failing still and I did CTRL-ALT-F3 and dmesg and now I see that it is reporting: Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 48491, SQUASHFS errors, and other sr1 errors. Thoughts? Geek`N`Proud
<oCean_> johan12: I don't know why. Try (re)mounting it by hand: First unmount the disk ("cd" - to ensure you are not on the mountpoint, then "sudo umount /media/LAC"<hit tab>  --this is because space is in directoryname)
<NativeAngels> ok oCean_ when you update or change the /etc/hosts file do you have to restart anything or will it be recogniesd straight away
<ikonia> Huufarted: ok, so what it is doing is setting a coloured prompt to show username@hostname and the current working directory on your PS1 prompt
<oCean_> NativeAngels: effective immediately
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> thanks
<Huufarted> ikonia, I don't think that's the one being invoked, though.  hang on.  Here, this is the one being invoked it looks like:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/128379/
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I have a task that I would like to achieve: given a file of books names, how could I write a script (or anything) to access and retrieve its ratings from Amazon? how should I go about doing this ?
<Huufarted> ikonia, I know it's doing that, I just don't understand how.  I want to customize the PS1, but I don't want to make it unworkable in the process
<ikonia> Huufarted: it's using the PS1 varible depending on your term type
<jrib> disappearedng: start by picking your favorite scripting language (then go to that channel's room)
<disappearedng> do you think python can do this?
<disappearedng> I don't know any scripting language
<jrib> disappearedng: definitely
<jrib> disappearedng: python is one
<disappearedng> k thx
<Huufarted> ikonia, Understood.  What I don't understand is stuff like:  \[\e]0;    I assume it means take a literal [, but why does the e need a \?
<jtaji> Huufarted: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/bash-prompt-escape-sequences.html
<ikonia> Huufarted: it's an escape char
<lowlycoder> if you're wearing a fleece pull over, are you suposed to wear a t shirt undernearth it?
<Huufarted> jtaji, niiiice.  :)  Thanks!  I didn't even think of it being an escape character
<matt_keys> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routingiptables-problem-710040/?posted=1#post3468744
<ikonia> lowlycoder: what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> matt_keys: what do you want us to do with that ?
<vdX09> Hi everyone :)
<Huufarted> ikonia, jtaji:  ok, so it starts with \[ opening the non-printable characters bit.  \e says escape sequence.  What does ]0 mean?
<CarlFK> anyone know of anything that touches the parallel port, other than 'look for printers' and 'print to parallel port'?
<ikonia> Huufarted: \e is the option, it's then ecacaping 0] as I read it
<ikonia> Huufarted: check out the link jrib posted, that looked quite good
<CarlFK> at work there is a claim: "Ubuntu keeps messing with the parallel port settings and we're having trouble with the sensor switches which are  attached to the port."  (im skeptical of this claim)
<RoastedTiresX> Question - My one drive was unplugged accidentally when I ran my rsync script. As a result, the rsync'd data got kicked over to my root partition. Where on the root partition is it so I can delete it and get my space back for apps and whatnot?
<cor77> hey gays
<jrib> ikonia: someone else
<Huufarted> ikonia, I did, but it doesn't go into detail about the individual escape sequences.  :(  I don't like bothering folks with innane questions like this, but 'man bash' didn't look like it had anything relating to it, either.  not sure where else to look
<ikonia> jrib: oh, thought it was you
<jtaji> Huufarted: actually that one sets the titleba
<jtaji> Huufarted: titlebar
<Huufarted> jtaji, Oh....  that explains a lot.
<ikonia> Huufarted: there you go jtaji knows the answer, slick jrib
<ikonia> jtaji: sorry
<jtaji> :D
<Huufarted> jtaji, so does that mean ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)} is the actual titlebar?
<jtaji> Huufarted: I'm not sure when $debian_chroot is set, normally it's blank it seems
<Huufarted> jtaji, nvm.  I think I figured it out.  it's referenced, but since it's blank, you won't notice anything
<Tigger__> does anyone know if they have fixed the broken 'via chrome' grapics driver on Ubuntu 8.10 yet ?
<yuri_> lol nope
<benovic> I get the grub error 17: cannot mount selected partition when I try to mount another linux system I manually added to grub on hd0,1. 'sudo fdisk -l' even says its a fat32 filesystem, whereas gparted correctly labels it as ext3
<Tigger__> hehehehe
<Tigger__> bugger
<Tigger__> i'll have to wait then :)
<yuri_> does any 1 know where i can find any application to open *.exe file
<benovic> its a pretty mess to run 2 debian systems from one hd :(
<Huufarted> benovic, is it in your fstab?
<Huufarted> benovic, ignore that.  Your'e talking about GRUB.
<Dr_willis> benovic,  ive had no problems with that.  :)
<benovic> ah ok
<benovic> but i dont know why grub cannot mount the partition
<benovic> i thought maybe its because of the ext3-fat32 thing
<Dr_willis> grub dosent MOUNT things. :) it acc3ess them. What ext3-fat32 thing?
<Shoopuf> Does Ubu use GRUB1 or GRUB2?
<adam> well.... I was directed here..
<Dr_willis> benovic,  sounds like it may be a confused partiion/flags then.. like you said
<adam> can anyone help me to get flash working?
<benovic> dev/sda2 is ext3 in gparted and in fdisk -l its fat32
<brandon__> ya ill help
<_Whipper__> adam: whats the prblm?
<Guest11645> I jut got ubuntu last night, and I can't even get flash for youtube.
<Guest11645> I'm very new to alllll of this.
<Huufarted> ikonia, jtaji: perhaps you 2 will find this useful.  I figured it out.  I appreciate it!  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/xterm-title-bar-manipulations.html
<benovic> Dr_willis its a fresh install on hd0,1, so i can wipe it easily, but i think that would not help me
<sky_> how i can test my microphone if it works ?
<_Whipper__> adam: check your repos, and install what u need
<Dreamglider-> if i were to have /home on a seperate partition from ubuntu could i just install over the broken ubuntu at have all software end setting as they were before the system died ?
<Guest11645> where is the repos at whipper?
<brandon__> flash website has dl for utube its self install fairly easy... i bet ubentu had built in installer if you wanna use terminal
<Porky> Hi there, I have a problem, in Dolphin, there's no more window decorator, may someone help me?
<Guest11645> well, I went to youtube and downloaded the deb.
<Guest11645> and that didn't work...
<_Whipper__> adam: Synaptic
<Guest11645> then i couldn't just open it, because I didn't have some file.
<Huufarted> Dreamglider-: I would back up /etc/ and /home before doing that and just wipe it.  But yes, you CAN just install Ubuntu over a broken installation
<Guest11645> synaptic, go there and then what?
<Dr_willis> benovic,  perhaps delete/remake/reformat the partiion.. sounds like somtuing is confused in the  partition table/partition type, you could try using fdisk to set its type to ext2/3 if thats what it is..
<oCean_> Guest11645: think you need to install flashplugin-nonfree. Type: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<matt_keys> if you have a suggestion PM me or respond on the tread please: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routingiptables-problem-710040/?posted=1#post3468744
<_Whipper__> brandon: doesnt usually work that way, in my case i mean, dont know others..
<Guest11645> in a terminal?
<matt_keys> thread*
<munk_> i have an issue I couldnt find a solution with google for....i have a noname webcam that i cant get to work, it doesnt show in lsusb but it shows that it has been connected when i do dmesg
<sky_> how i can test my microphone
<codeuser> Guest11645Lyes
<codeuser> Guest11645: Yes*
<Dreamglider-> Huufarted, how about hosting both /ext and /home on seperate partitions would that work too ?
<Guest11645> how do I scroll up in this?.
<Dr_willis> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<brandon__> GO TO FLASH SITE AND DL THE .DEB THEN OPEN WITH GDEBI PACKER AND GO THROUGH THE MOTIONS OF TELLING YOUR PASSWORD AND SUCH AND MAKE SURE YOU RESTART FIREFOX
<_Whipper__> adam: u can and u should use synaptic, if u r new to linux
<vdX09> i would like to knw if there is a ubuntu version of Autodesk Maya?
<codeuser> Guest11645: what client are you using? XChat IRC is what I'm using and it has a scroll bar
<oCean_> brandon__: don't
<Guest11645> I can't read a .deb
<Guest11645> it said I was missing something..
<oCean_> Guest11645: are you in xchat program?
<jrib> Guest11645: at least your detailed and specific though
<Porky> Hi there, I have a problem in Dolphin, there's no more window decorator, may someone help me?
<oCean_> Guest11645: then you can scroll using mousewheel
<deany> with an ATI and fglrx do i need the "composite" enable  line in my xorg while using compiz?
<Huufarted> lol I have never needed the fs driver.  Any reason I would need to pull something from within Windows, I'd just figure out how to do it in Ubuntu.  Usually takes about 5 minutes tops.
<codeuser> Porky: log out and log back in
<oCean_> Guest11645: but you probably looking for the commands, let me repeat them: first "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Guest11645> let me go install the or attempt the deb
<Guest11645> and see waht it says again
<deany> compiz works, i just wondered if it was something i should have..for whatever reason
<Dreamglider-> Guest11599, - Adam: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Porky> codeuser, it's been a week it works like that
<bosco_> what is the difference between default ubuntu and installing ubuntu-studio package
<brandon__> when i tried to umount my /dev/sda3 partition it says mounted multiple times
<bosco_> ????
<bosco_> !info ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-studio does not exist in intrepid
<Dreamglider-> sorry Guest11645 *
<_Whipper__> i think NEW users of lin should at first stick to the GUI
<ortsvorsteher> !ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Guest11645> "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libpango 1.0-0
<Guest11645> thats what it says
<Guest11645> so I cant open the deb
<oCean_> Guest11645: do as I suggested
<brandon__> when i tried to umount my /dev/sda3 partition it says mounted multiple times..... when i check the mount it was sure enough mounted twice so can some1 help me out with the command to force unmount on of them
<Guest11645> what did you suggest ocean?
<oCean_> Guest11645: first "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfre
<Guest11645> ok
<munk_> i have an issue I couldnt find a solution with google for....i have a noname webcam that i cant get to work, it doesnt show in lsusb but it shows that it has been connected when i do dmesg..can someone direct me to how to get ubuntu to see it?
<Guest11645> in a terminal?
<brandon__> ya
<oCean_> Guest11645: add an extra e: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<_Whipper__> *blouh*
<brandon__> btw the pasword wont show and sudo means run with admin (root) privlages
<brandon__> its 1 line
<brandon__> when i tried to umount my /dev/sda3 partition it says mounted multiple times..... when i check the mount it was sure enough mounted twice so can some1 help me out with the command to force unmount on of them
<magcius> Why is the terminal starting in a working directory other than ~?
<brandon__> use cd
<Guest11645> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Guest11645> adam@adam-desktop:~$                 flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest11645> bash: flashplugin-nonfree: command not found
<Guest11645> adam@adam-desktop:~$
<FloodBot2> Guest11645: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest11645> that's what it said
<DShepherd> what is the name of the default image viewer for gnome?
<magcius> brandon__, yes, I know, but why is it starting somewhere else?
<anthonys> DShepherd: I think it's eye of gnome
<torc> Ok, so now the install is failing still and I did CTRL-ALT-F3 and dmesg and now I see that it is reporting: Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 48491, SQUASHFS errors, and other sr1 errors. Thoughts? Geek`N`Proud
<brandon__> where did it start
<RiceMonster> Guest11645: you need to type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<zulixp> Hi, I've a little question: How enable Bluetooth Voice Gatevay on Ubuntu 8.10? because I want to use my PC as Bluetooth headset.
<sanjud> having the livecd expanded on hard disk and booting to it, has it been your experience that it locks up more because of the wifi enabled?
<oCean_> Guest11645: first. Don't paste here, use pastebin service. Then: something went wrong typing the commands.
<sebsebseb>  
<magcius> brandon__, a directory I visted earlier.
<putri> waw
<putri> hi all.. pls help me
<magcius> brandon__, ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.2/2ddhwaxu.default
<anthonys> !ask | putri
<ubottu> putri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> Guest11645: first run "sudo apt-get update" -> this will run for couple of seconds, showing you some output regarding the repositories
<brandon__> it starts that way if you restart terminal?
<magcius> brandon__, yes.
<putri> i am using ubuntu 8.04, i have problem with mozilla, how to change mozzila default save
<sebsebseb> putri: what you mean default save?
<DShepherd> anthonys, thanks
<DShepherd> anthonys, do you know what command launches it though?
<fafaz> hi all
<magcius> sebsebseb, I think he means where downloads default to.
<PoetOfShadows> DShepherd: try evince
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> fafaz: hi
<fafaz> :)
<jigspan> hello everybody
<sebsebseb> jigspan: hi
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zulixp> Putri, did you mean default downloads save location?
<jigspan> thanks
<putri> yes
<DShepherd> PoetOfShadows, ok
<sebsebseb> putri: edit preferences and you can find it there
<fafaz> I'm new to ubuntu .. it's great
<brandon__> hmmm. i would just think its part of what you were doing before. cd $HOME and resart
<dayo> my idiot colleague mixed a mint source into my intrepid source list. now my google search has that mint logo in it. how do i get rid of it?
<sebsebseb> fafaz: indeed it is
<PoetOfShadows> fafaz: we all know that!
<jigspan> i am new to ubuntu can any one help?
<sebsebseb> jigspan: help with what?
<magcius> brandon__, nope, still borked.
<ortsvorsteher> jigspan: just ask
<magcius> !ask | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !ask
<putri> oow... thank u, :D im newbie :">
<jigspan> wait
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: that's a CD drive issue
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: try and remove the repository and then delete all the mint packages
<Geek`N`Proud> you need to get it loaded as IDE not PATA
<Dreamglider-> jigspan, just ask the question :)
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: sorry about the delay
<jigspan> how to play music cd?
<zulixp> emmmm, how enable Bluetooth Voice gateway on Ubuntu 8.10?
<magcius> dayo, edit your Software Sources
<xiq> hello
<fafaz> I've a question: there is some applications that are designed to KDE.. is there any problem if I want to use it under gnome?
<magcius> dayo, but Mint Linux shouldn't affect google searches.
<PoetOfShadows> !hi | xiq
<ubottu> xiq: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> fafaz: nope most KDE apps will work under Gnome as well, once the KDE libs are installed
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: i've removed the repo from /etc/apt/sources.list, but how do i know which ones are the mint packages?
<sebsebseb> xiq: hi
<xiq> i can help with the affected search :D
<magcius> fafaz, they won't look as pretty, but they will work.
<dayo> magcius: well it does :-(
<jigspan> how to log on as a rootuser?
<Geek`N`Proud> torc: Server CD is easiest route out of that.. and it seems like that could be a bad burn or a corrupt image
<brandon__> magicus try profile
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: they might have a name of <package>-mint
<sebsebseb> !root |  jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xiq> dayo: just set your homepage to www.google.com because, for example, ubuntu also has custom search
<zulixp> jigspan, you must go throug recovery mode
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: I never like mint, so I wouldn't really know
<Dreamglider-> jigspan, use sudo infromt of the comman it will give you root
<magcius> brandon__, what do you mean?
<fafaz> sebsebseb: how about installing KDE on Ubuntu ?
<magcius> jigspan, Ubuntu doesn't have a superuser.
<sebsebseb> fafaz: which version of Ubuntu?
<xiq> make me a sandwich. "i won't". Sudo make me a sandwich!! "ok"
<fafaz> 8.10
<zulixp> or put "sudo" before every comand in terminal, then write your password
<jigspan> how to play music cd?
<magcius> jigspan, to get a terminal as root do "sudo su -" or "sudo -c"
<sebsebseb> fafaz: ok sadly  only KDE 4 is in the repo for 8.10,  and KDE3 was pretty nice
<PoetOfShadows> xiq: don't you love xkcd?
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: yeah, i don't like mint either, but my colleague is a gui-freak
<xiq> PoetOfShadows: whats that?
<dayo> xiq: i'll try that
<sebsebseb> fafaz: having both KDE 3 and 4 is nice, but I don't know how to have them both in 8.10 if it's even possible
<Dr_willis> jigspan,  use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' to get a root shell NOT the other commands :)
<brandon__> a fix might be making a new profile and running it with a cd... you can correctly change directories right?
<PoetOfShadows> xiq: where the "sudo make me a sandwich" came from
<sebsebseb> fafaz: unless KDE3 is in a virtual machine
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<jigspan> ok i got that what about my 2nd question?
<xiq> PoetOfShadows: i once read it somewhere :D
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: it happens… unfortuneatly
<matt_keys> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/routingiptables-problem-710040/?posted=1#post3468744
<sebsebseb> fafaz: KDE 4.1 in the repo,  and you can get 4.2 if you go to the kubuntu.org site and do as it says
<magcius> brandon__, yes.
<fafaz> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> fafaz: ,but otherwise for KDE 4.1        sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<brandon__> ie add a cd $HOME to .bash _profile
<zulixp> What difference between KDE and Gnome?
<sebsebseb> fafaz: KDE 4  no thanks, except some apps became better,  KDE 3 :)
<brandon__> or make a new one and add cd to it
<sebsebseb> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sebsebseb> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Ascavasaion> I am running Ubuntu and on bootup I am seeing this message about six times during screen flashes and resolution changes..."[29.830014] serial8250: too much work for irq3"... when I do a dmesg | grep serial8250 I get about twenty messages similar to the above one.  Can anyone help?
<PoetOfShadows> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> fafaz: want KDE3 as well?
<fafaz> sebsebseb: is it possible to install it? and what is the difference between KDE 3 and 4 ?
<defrysk> fafaz, 1
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: xiq: i removed mint from my source list, and deleted all the mint packages in /var/cache/apt/archives, and made www.google.com my homepage, and restarted ff. but i still get the mint logo in my google search results. :-(
<jigspan> how to play mpeg3 format on ubuntu?
<magnetron> !mp3 | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zulixp> Install VLC media player
<xiq> dayo: where did you edit the homepage
<dayo> xiq: in Edit-->Preferences-->Main
<magnetron> zulixp→ as the page i linked to states: it's sufficient to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> fafaz: easiest way to have KDE3 as well is to  virtual machine it
<tpw_rules> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-23 on my acer aspire one, along with a bunch of other updates, and now it continually spews error messages to the console. in recovery mode it panics because it tried to kill init
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: go into about:config, and change browser.search.searchEnginesURL and keyword.URL to the default
<sebsebseb> fafaz: infact you could have Gnome,  and do  KDE4 in a virtual machine as well, then you can use both at same time like that
<xiq> dayo: in which browser?
<Dreamglider-> This is my menu.lst for grub -> http://pastebin.com/d22f312bc , i have changed the windows partition to /dev/sda4 can i just edit the 0,0 for windows to 0,4 and reboot ?
<sebsebseb> fafaz: KDE3 is the mature stable one which is sadly on the verge of not being suppourted anymore
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: that would be in FF, not in the terminal or anything else
<sebsebseb> fafaz: KDE3 has been around for years
<pimpmaster> anyone know where the openSSL files live? I need to configure SSL for my webserver and specify the location in order to make
<xiq> yes, you have to make it in your browser
<sebsebseb> fafaz: KDE4 is pretty new
<Dr_willis> more and more disrots are dropping kde3 support
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis: yep sadly, but with Hardy Heron 8.04 can have both :)
<user_> need help setting the screen color bitrate to 8-bit.
<sebsebseb> Dr_willis: and could virtual machine that in 8.10 for KDE3
<Dr_willis> sebsebseb,  and have 3x the items in the menus!
<xiq> windows sucks because: on xub i can use my soundcard but on windows i installed millions of drivers and it doesnt work, see :D
<dayo> xiq: firefox 3
<xiq> dayo: where did you get it from?
<sebsebseb> fafaz: newer is not always better as I found out with KDE4 in general,  and it's sad for KDE3 to be on the verge of dieing
<sebsebseb> fafaz: do you know what a virtual machine is?
<fafaz> sebsebseb: do you mean new ubuntu installation using virtual machine vmware ?
<xiq> dayo: try deleting it and download from an "open" location
<zulixp> xiq, have you tried Windows 7?
<zulixp> beat
<user_> need help setting 8-bit screen color.
<torc> kde isn't that great anyways. Too many resources. Unfortunately has some nice apps however...
<xiq> zulixp: no i mean every windows
<sebsebseb> fafaz: I mean you can run  a  Hardy Heron 8.04   virtual machine for KDE3 yeah.   and VMware will do it, but I  would recommend Virtualbox
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: both values are already at default :-/
<dayo> xiq: it came with the ibex installation
<sebsebseb> fafaz: need the binary from their site http://www.virtualbox.org  for USB suppourt.  so the non OSE
<zulixp> Windows 7 has found any drivers for my 4 years old PC
<xiq> dayo: try download it from... wait
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | zulixp
<ubottu> zulixp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> fafaz: some people think KDE4 is not stable enough yet, and so are staying with KDE3 for now :)
<sebsebseb> fafaz: ,but having both is something :)  oh and you can do Xubuntu as well,  that's like Gnome, but more light waight
<fafaz> sebsebseb: I need stability.. so I think I'l stick with my gnome
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: did you actually remove the packages from the system with Synaptic/apt, or did you just delete them?
<xiq> is firefox available from sourceforge repo?
<zulixp> ok ok, but I haven't recieved any ideas for bluetooth voice gateway.
<sebsebseb> fafaz: Kubuntu KDE4 works pretty well, but I much prefer KDE3 :)   except when it  comes to a few apps that became better in KDE4, which I run in Gnome
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: just deleted them
<dayo> dman
<dayo> damn
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: you should probably remove them via Synaptic or apt
<geiseri_> hi, i just accidentally rm -rf my /usr/include directory, is there a way i can tell apt to reinstall those headers?
<BeBoo_> anyone know of a program that I can install on our server to notify via email if a process is no longer running or a certain event is logged?
<jigspan> how to convert mp3 to ogg vorbis
<Zeldarock> I'm having trouble installing compiz fusion
<sebsebseb> fafaz: it is worth checking out both KDE4 and KDE3
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: how? i've deleted them already
<defrysk> jigspan, mp32ogg
<sebsebseb> fafaz: and Xubuntu as well   sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<zulixp> jigspan, in add/remove programs search audio converter
<jigspan> kindly explain detail
<Zeldarock> Guys, Im having trouble installing compiz-fusion
<Masamune> Hello?
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: the PACKAGE is deleted, but the changes to your system are not; synaptic can list all obsolete packages, and you can remove them from there
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Zeldarock
<ubottu> Zeldarock: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Masamune> Hey there, just wondering if it's possible to use a Ubuntu Live CD along with removable media to install new programs?
<Agent_AL> hello, I've got one of tool windows flown away from desktop. what shall I do to bring window back without closing it? I have no popup for that window on taskbar and ALT+TAB dialog does not see it.
<Zeldarock> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 using VirtualBox, I insatlled Cmpiz fusion, but rather, I'm having trouble initiating it
<defrysk> jigspan, converting mp3 to ogg costs quality
<jigspan> zulyxp explain detail
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: sudo aptitude autoclean?
<jigspan> defrysk, how?
<PoetOfShadows> dayo: I don't really use aptitude (I prefer to use Synaptic+apt-get), but I think that that'll work; you might also want to try re-installing FF
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: ok
<Masamune> Is it possible to download software while using a Live CD?
<Ascavasaion> I asked this earlier... and I know I will be chastised for repeating... but here goes anyway.... I am running Ubuntu and on bootup I am seeing this message about six times during screen flashes and resolution changes..."[29.830014] serial8250: too much work for irq3"... when I do a dmesg | grep serial8250 I get about twenty messages similar to the above one.  Can anyone help?
<defrysk> jigspan, from one compression to another costs quality
<defrysk> jigspan, its the way it is
<Zeldarock> Im trying to initiate it by running command Compiz --Replace
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, yes, but it will be gone by the time you rebbot, the data will be only stored temporarily
<Supersaiyan_IV> reboot*
<zulixp> jigspan, in menu "Programs" you'll see "add or remove programs"
<zulixp> open it
<VolVE> hey all, I have 8.10 server running happily but I want to use some X apps, so I have Xming on my Windows box and it runs individual X apps from the server just fine, but is there any way to get a full desktop running via Xming?
<jigspan> but help said that it play batter than mp3
<Vigo> Masamune: It will be gone on LiveCD.
<Zeldarock> hello?
<Masamune> Supersaiyan_IV: well it's not working for me, when I try to use the automated downloads like add/remove program, it tries and then say's can't find something, not sure what it is
<pimpmaster> holy crap theres a lot of people in here!
<jigspan> zulixp,ok then
<defrysk> jigspan, quality of ogg is better when taken from an audio cd
<pimpmaster> wtf
<sebsebseb> pimpmaster: yep
<poison> anyone here know a way to change the 'architecture' apt/synaptic looks for? dell mini 9 "lpia" repositories don't have half what I want but I'm hoping to avoid hand grabbing every dependency and/or installing a full 8.04 or 8.10 if there's a way to change arch on a live system.
<defrysk> jigspan, if its in mp3 alsready , you might aswell leave it in mp3
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, oh you mean as in, upgrade/download software, could you try to use Synaptic for that ?
<jigspan> defrysk, ok but i need to know how to do that
<sebsebseb> pimpmaster: Ubuntu is pretty popular :)  ,but sadly not popular enough yet,  for  all hardware manufactures and commercial software companies, to take it  seriously
<Vigo> Zeldarock: Purge it and reinstall it or what? if it is a simple error then maybe the forums have data on it.
<Masamune> Tried it, it say's there is something it can't find.
<Masamune> I'll go and get the error.
<sebsebseb> desktop Linux as a whole I should have said, and he is gone
<zulixp> Jigsaw, why you need convert from lossy to lossy format?
<Agent_AL> hello, I've got one of tool windows flown away from desktop. what shall I do to bring window back without closing it? I have no popup for that window on taskbar and ALT+TAB dialog does not see it.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, great :)
<jigspan> i dont know
<zulixp> If you don't know, better leave it as it in beginning
<Masamune> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/libxext-dev_6.8.2-10_powerpc.deb
<Masamune>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<zulixp> you only loose a quality of your song
<RoastedTiresX> Question - My one drive was unplugged accidentally when I ran my rsync script. As a result, the rsync'd data got kicked over to my root partition. Where on the root partition is it so I can delete it and get my space back for apps and whatnot?
<Masamune> That's just a random download, same for pretty much everything.
<jpds> Masamune: sudo apt-get update
<Zeldarock> I'm also having another problem, not as pressing, but annoying: autoresizing VirtualBox to fit my resoltuion
<Zeldarock> I've installed Guest Additions, but it will only resize so mux\ch
<zulixp> Zeldarock, might be problem with Virtual box videodriver
<fafaz> sebsebseb: thanks, but when I install xubuntu-desktop , what will happen to my system ?
<Vigo> Agent_Al: I am still looking, what windows are you talking about?
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu |  fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<defrysk> jigspan, programs like sound-juicer should be a proper cd ripper
<Masamune> Another failed to fetch (url)
<sebsebseb> fafaz: you get both then,  Gnome and XFCE
<sebsebseb> fafaz: and you choose which one to load from the log in screen, as well as set one to be the default
<Masamune> I've downloaded pencil (animation program) from their site as a .deb package, and that won't run either.
<fafaz> sebsebseb: that's ge8 :)
<sebsebseb> fafaz: same thing if  install kubuntu-desktop
<torc> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and it will not connect to the internet. It says my Ethernet just disconnects. The internet is working, the hardware works. Both work in Windows. How can I solve this issue? Is there a way to update packages and the kernel from a CD or something?
<xiq> wow i'm installing xfce on windows via official repo :D
<Zeldarock> it worked perfectly once, but then I noticed that my Virtual Hardrive wan't big enough, so I reinstalled Ubuntu, I reinstalled Guest Additions, and now it will only resize so much
<defrysk> jigspan, i personally use grip mostly , but its a matter of preference
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, ah I get it, now which version of the live cd did you use?
<sebsebseb> fafaz: that's ok yeah, but a bit crappy
<sphenxes03> Is it possible to save article in the newsgroups "pan or xpn". I can't saved any article that i read.
<sebsebseb> fafaz: you could have like Gnome, and do the others in a virtual machine
<Masamune> I think it's 5.04
<sebsebseb> fafaz: and then use  two at the same time
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, well, that's why
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, it is trying to fetch things from old locations
<zulixp> Zeldarock, guestadditions is useful for direct file transfer
<Masamune> Oh...
<sebsebseb> fafaz: and  xubuntu-desktop puts on nice programs like Abiword as well as Thunderbird
<Masamune> I r n00b -.-
<Petengy> hi to all
<rickard> Is there any app for vista that has the same functionality as gnome desktop switching?
<Petengy> could someone tell me how to completely remove old installed version of kdenlive ? I'm trying to install the newest version....
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, try a later version :P
<Masamune> Aha well, secondary problem!
<Agent_AL> Vigo - typical tool window for config settings manager in Ubuntu 8.10, I set friction for vobble window style to extremely low value and as a result I got that window away from screen, but it was still open. I was wondering, if there's a chance to get a particular window centered on desktop?
<Masamune> Can't install .deb packages I download.
<sebsebseb> rickard: I belive there is something for WIndows, but this is Ubuntu suppourt,  and bugger Vista, and it's lack of features
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, go to ubuntu.com and get 8.10
<DonFruit> the network manager is shit, is there an alternative?
<sebsebseb> rickard: you should use Ubuntu more and more :)  and get away from Vista
<Masamune> DOn't know if I can, it has to be under 700mb
<fafaz> sebsebseb: I can't understand how to use them at the same time .. I understand that virtual machine is an independent machine
<xiq> why is no one thinking about a crossplatform OS? like "ma-lin wiener OSxxx" able to execute all 3 big systems files out of the box
<sebsebseb> fafaz: yes that's what I mean
<Zeldarock> by default I only get 3 resolutions
 * jigspan need help
<fafaz> sebsebseb: ok then
<abe3k> guys, is there anyway of getting the old gnome-system-monitor ?, like from ubuntu 6.x ?
<rickard> sebsebseb: I do use ubuntu.. but I have to use a vista desktop too...  and I want that superb function.
<sebsebseb> fafaz: your host Ubuntu 8.10 can run Gnome,  where as your virtual machine runs  KDE3  for example
<passwordoff> where i should pass the flag "--with-gcc-compat=gcc-4.1"? i do:
<passwordoff> 	      ./makedrv, in makedrv: only two make command (with cd
<passwordoff> 	      essentially)
<torc> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and it will not connect to the internet. It says my Ethernet just disconnects. The internet is working, the hardware works. Both work in Windows. How can I solve this issue? Is there a way to update packages and the kernel from a CD or something?
<Dr_willis_AAO> xiq, its been tried and died on several occasions
<erUSUL> !ask | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zeldarock> but with Guest Additions, I get like 5 others
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, it is under 700mb
<Vigo> Agent_Al: That is a Compiz or screenlets thing?
<dayo> PoetOfShadows: xiq: it's all back to normal. thanks a lot, guys! :-D
<sebsebseb> rickard: hummmmmmmm   why do you have to use Vista?
<Masamune> I shall check it out, although having said that it should be under 650
<Masamune> I shall see!
<rickard> sebsebseb: It´s my company laptop..
<xiq> Dr_willis_AAO: and what about open source lnx environment on windows featuring mac os skins?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, it fits on a CD :P
<sebsebseb> rickard: there's even something like  the  cube in Compiz Fushion for Windohs,  I was annoyed when I saw that on TV
<abe3k> guys, is there anyway of getting the old gnome-system-monitor ?, like from ubuntu 6.x ? and install it on interpid ?
<DOa> how to i recover fluxbox, i did something wrong with my config ( i cant use the mouse pad)
<sebsebseb> rickard:   why coudn't they have showen  Compiz on that program instead :(
<Zeldarock> hello?
<jigspan> sudo poff dsl-provider cmd cant work
<uriol> hola
<Agent_AL> Vigo - I guess it is Compiz config window
<sebsebseb> rickard: you know the desktop swtiching cube in compiz?
<eckesicle> DOa: remove the settings?
<uriol> ostras
<xiq> or - reverse engineering to get the source code and then compile for linux! yay! my best idea!!
<DOa> i cant use the mouse ;(
<rickard> sebsebseb: No really
<uriol> ayer instale Ubuntu en un ordenador portatil algo viejo que tengo
<torc> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and it will not connect to the internet. It says my Ethernet just disconnects. The internet is working, the hardware works. Both work in Windows. How can I solve this issue? Is there a way to update packages and the kernel from a CD or something?
<defrysk> abe3k, unlikely due to dependency inconsistencies
<uriol> y se ha como jodido
<uriol> no se arranca el sistema
<DOa> i did try to remove the fluxbox and install but nothing happen;(
<uriol> solo sale el escritorio y el raton
<Masamune> SuperSaiyan_IV: My disks say 700mb but they are actually 660 or 640 -.-"
<zulixp> Zeldarock, via Synaptic Package manager find a videodriver for virtualbox
<uriol> ni siquiera sale la foto de fondo del escritorio
<ortsvorsteher> !es | uriol
<eckesicle> DOa: try in terminal: mv .fluxbox fluxbox-old
<ubottu> uriol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> rickard: I could probably like in the magazine,  behind me and find out about a desktop switcher for Windows, but  I  don't like to promote stuff like that
<DOa> ok thx
<sebsebseb> rickard: look not like,  oh and this is Ubuntu suppourt not Windows suppourt
<uriol> excuse me
<gumpert345> hi im running a hardy file server and just did testparm which says: Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions      what does that mean?
<abe3k> defrysk, I've really had it with the current system monitor its really heavy and power consuming
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, because they are are recalculated in MiB :)
<uriol> i had installed the ubutnu on a laptop (old)
<Vigo> Agent_Al: For most of those affects there is an icon on the taskbar , that lets you configure it, if the icon is gone, then either check to see if it is running...if not , restart the widget
<elTigre> I am having trouble with sound input since the change to pulseaudio happened
<uriol> the 8.10
<rickard> sebsebseb: the gnome swithers is extreme fast
<Masamune> Wha...head exploding...
<uriol> but didn't appear operating system
<uriol> only desktop and the mouse
<rickard> sebsebseb: I love it
<elTigre> there is nothing recorded....
<munk_> help...i have an issue I couldnt find a solution with google for....i have a noname webcam that i cant get to work, it doesnt show in lsusb but it shows that it has been connected when i do dmesg..can someone direct me to how to get ubuntu to see it?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | uriol
<ubottu> uriol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<uriol> but no desktop picture
<defrysk> abe3k, turn it off ?
<elTigre> but the hardware/drivers/input/software seems to work
<elTigre> except no sound
<abe3k> defrysk, and use what ?
<Agent_AL> Vigo - oh I see, thanks
<Masamune> ubuntu 10.8 DEsktop = 714mb
<Zeldarock> ok, im in synaptec now what?
<torc> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and it will not connect to the internet. It says my Ethernet just disconnects. The internet is working, the hardware works. Both work in Windows. How can I solve this issue? Is there a way to update packages and the kernel from a CD or something?
<sebsebseb> rickard: I got a magazine behind  me with  20 features  that Desktop Linux has that Windows don't, and  then  it does  programs for those features, and I belive desktop switcher was one of them
<Masamune> *8.10
<Vigo> Agent_Al: Solved?
<Zeldarock> what do I do to install the driver from synaptec?
<Masamune> Is there any way to lower the amount of size needed on a disk to install a linux live cd?
<uriol> Hi !, i had installed the ubutnu on a laptop (old),the 8.10, but didn't appear operating system. only desktop and the mouse. but no desktop picture. What it is the problem ?
<bin10101> whats the deal with the latest nvidia drivers on 64-bit?  I add them and then I am stuck with a monitor that's turned off
<sebsebseb> Masamune: hard disk?????
<Zeldarock> hello?
<Masamune> I haven't got one.
<sebsebseb> Masamune: you can resize the partitions on your hard disk
<ortsvorsteher> !patience | Zeldarock
<ubottu> Zeldarock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elTigre> some ubuntu upgrade messed up my sound input... could somebody please help me?
<sebsebseb> Zeldarock: which driver/
<Masamune> Hard disk= broken
<fafaz> sebsebseb: what's the difference between server and desktop edition? I have the desktop edition and want to use it as a server.. web-server, file-server, ftp-server, ... in fedora you can choose packages at installation
<Vigo> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zeldarock> videodriver for virtualbox
<DOa> how do i change background in fluxbox?
<SmoothOp> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<SmoothOp> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<sebsebseb> fafaz: yep you can get servers in the desktop edition as well
<SmoothOp> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<sebsebseb> !lamp |  fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<elTigre> sebsebseb: I have done that already
<ITechJunkie> DOa: fbsetbg
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | SmoothOp
<ubottu> SmoothOp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DOa> ok thx
<leohartx> Zeldarock: use Vboxguestaddition
<fafaz> sebsebseb: I have lamp installed :D
<Zeldarock> I did
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, download 8.10 burn it to a cd, then try again
<Masamune> It's 714mb
<sebsebseb> fafaz: not sure what the differences is I guess,  the server edition does not come with  loasd of desktop apps and stuff like that
<fafaz> sebsebseb: what else should I do ?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, yes, and it fits on a cd
<Masamune> way too big for my puny CD-r's
<Zeldarock> it doent have my desired resoltion
<elTigre> some ubuntu upgrade messed up my sound input... could somebody please help me?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, it's made to fit a cd
<Masamune> *head melt
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, 80min CD
<sebsebseb> Zeldarock: oh Ubuntu in a VM
<Zeldarock> yes
<uriol> Please, somebody can Help me ? with my problem ?
<torc> Hi. I just installed ubuntu and it will not connect to the internet. It says my Ethernet just disconnects. The internet is working, the hardware works. Both work in Windows. How can I solve this issue? Is there a way to update packages and the kernel from a CD or something?
<bin10101> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Masamune> Yes I know, I may be being stupid but when I put my CD's in they say they have usable disk space of 660mb
<uriol> i am thinking to through the laptop computer to the trash
 * defrysk burns isos to rewritable dvd's usually ; all sizes fits one
<sebsebseb> uriol: what is your problem?
<Masamune> Ubuntu=715mb difference of 57mb's.
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, you are using a 750min CD then
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, you are using a 75min*** CD then
<Vigo> torc: Check the Network Manager, icon near the Date
<uriol> Hi !, i had installed the ubutnu on a laptop (old),the 8.10, but didn't appear operating system. only desktop and the mouse. but no desktop picture. What it is the problem ?
<Masamune> It say's: "700mb 80min"
<DOa> damm its hard to change background, is there a easy way to do that?
<Masamune> But it lies.
<yaniv> hey
<Net^beans> what ?
<Zeldarock> how do I get my resolution added?
<Vigo> D0a: Right click desktop, go
<DOa> damm its hard to change background, is there a easy way to do that? on fluxbox
<ortsvorsteher> !language | DOa
<ubottu> DOa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<axisys> I am keep getting this on my laptop http://pastebin.com/f3b1654d0
<puppetmaster> hello everyone
<chiliblue> my add & remove doesn't show any packages at all...although synaptic works just fine...any ideas, more of an annoyance than a problem
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<axisys> the ipw firmware keep restarting
<Masamune> Thank's I'll check it out.
<uriol> sebastien,
<puppetmaster> my graphical card doesn't work properly
<Masamune> brb
<Supersaiyan_IV> Masamune, select the iso image and burn it
<puppetmaster> it's ati hd 3200
<puppetmaster> with amd procrssor phenome x3 8450
<Zeldarock> can somebdoy please help
<puppetmaster> it has some moving lines in the screen which I don't know why ?
<bin10101> so if the nvidia drivers go to a monitor off screen should I uninstall them or is it just a settings problem that I can fix?
<eckesicle> !ask | Zeldarock
<ubottu> Zeldarock: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<puppetmaster> any one has any idea?!!
<uriol> it is not this computer
<Zeldarock> I did, buty nobody will answer\
<Masamune> Is it possible to launch Ubuntu over an ethernet connection?
<uriol> it is another one, an old one, i have (5 or 6 years old)
<Masamune> From mac OS X 10.2.8 that is.
<torc> Vigo: what am I looking for? I clicked it, hit auth eth (again) and it disconnects like usual.
<Zeldarock> please, answer my question
<Vigo> torc: etho1 or etho?
<eckesicle> I don't know.
<torc> Vigo: eth1, eth0 is grayed out.
<sebsebseb> uriol: you didn't need to pm that
<Zeldarock> the ubuntu forums wouldn't be of any assistance, they ignored my thread
<Vigo> torc: You are on a wired machine?
<Masamune> brb
<sebsebseb> uriol: ok  8.10  can  be  rubbishey with  old hardware
<sebsebseb> uriol: how much RAM do you have?  what about the graphics card?
<torc> Vigo: yes. NIC works fine in Windows.
<sanjud> Zeldarock -> rephrase the question here
<Vigo> torc: ok, etho1 is default for wired networks, is it DHCP enabled?
<pimpmaster> anyone know why apt-get install libssl-dev wont install? I get 404 errors
<Zeldarock> I've been tryign resize the window in Virtual Box to my host resolution, but the guest additions didn't completely help
<Masamune> Is it possible to overburn an Ubuntu Live CD ISO to a 660mb disk and then still run it as a Live CD?
<torc> the network? Yes I believe so. (never had to type in an IP address manually in Windows)
<pimpmaster> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main libssl-dev 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3
<pimpmaster>   404 Not Found
<Vigo> torc: In the Network Manager is a set of configuration tools, if you are in DHCP, enable and set to that.
<xB4S1Cx>  /join ##programming
<Zeldarock> please, I've rephrased my question, please help
<sanjud> Zeldarock -> we may not have the answer, perhaps another channel like #virtualbox  may have it?
<sebsebseb> #vbox
<Vigo> torc: here it is on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=88fc0f323b8c7bb099ce657049ba0270&t=403866&highlight=etho1
<sanjud> or yah #vbox
<hechu> pimpmaster, try change another repository.
<Masamune> I need to know if I can either: Boot Ubuntu over Ethernet from Mac OS X 10.2.8, Reduce the amount of size required by Ubuntu or Overburn ubuntu and still run it as a Live CD?
<pimpmaster> hechu where can i find an alternative?
<sebsebseb> !netboot |  Masamune
<ubottu> Masamune: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sanjud> Masamune -> you can remaster your livecd removing unwanted fats..
<torc> Vigo: I right clicked, went to Edit Connections, and Method: Automatic(DHCP) was already set.
<elTigre> some ubuntu upgrade messed up my sound input... could somebody please help me?
<elTigre> hm
<sanjud> torc -> can you post your ifconfig; iwconfig; cat /etc/network/intertaces; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf  contents ?
<Masamune> Thanks I'll check it out.
<torc> sanjud: yes, give me a few since I must export it to a flash drive and transfer it.
<Cyndre> I love my internet - 8 mins to download the ubuntu disc
<hechu> pimpmaster, wait, I will find a webpage for you.
<Vigo> torc: Ok, did you look at all the other settings, there are like 3 or 4 'pages' or windows. It is best to do in terminal, but that NManager is a pretty handy GUI tool.
<sanjud> Cyndre -> curious as to what speed you're subscribed to?
<pimpmaster> cheers hechu, doing a little searching myself
<Cyndre> sanjud: work for a cable co - have a 40 x 10 mbit/s
<RoastedTiresX> Question - My one drive was unplugged accidentally when I ran my rsync script. As a result, the rsync'd data got kicked over to my root partition. Where on the root partition is it so I can delete it and get my space back for apps and whatnot?
<Cyndre> sanjud: but only getting 20 down of it
<jigspan> mp3 format cant be play on my pc
<sanjud> Cyndre -> umm. lets see, the cdrom is about 700Meg byte you're doing 20Meg bit/s..
<hechu> pimpmaster, hehe, I remember ubuntu official wiki has some page with screenshot, tell you how change repository, and get upgrade your system.
<malikyoda> anyone wanna buy my eee pc $100
<jrib> malikyoda: not here please
<hechu> pimpmaster, haha, here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Vigo> jigspan: What player are you using?
<alanbshepard70> if I have a computer at a remote location and there is a power failure which reboots the machine how can I log back in remotely and not enable insecure automatic login?
<malikyoda> LOL, I'm not a bot
<Elone> malikyoda, >.> 100?
<jigspan> rythembox music player
<Elone> malikyoda, that's broken?XD
<jrib> malikyoda: I know you're not
<malikyoda> no it's in good condition
<Cyndre> Sanjud: around 2 MB/s 350 seconds, but it did take time to get up to speed
<malikyoda> tired of the small screen
<sanjud> alanbshepard70 -> is sshd enabled so you can ssh into it?
<torc> Vigo: yeah and they look fine
<Vigo> jigspan: Have you gotten all the updates?
<jigspan> no
<sanjud> Cyndre, thats fast enuff though, i'd like to see these gigaspeed they speak of where one burn an entire dvd in 1 min or less
<alanbshepard70> sanjud: I do have sshd installed but I was under the impression I can only use that one my user has already been logged in. I need the remote x session for my user to run.
<torc> sanjud: here's what you asked for: http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/4854/
<Othor> alanbshepard70: there may be a setting in your BIOS to turn your computer back on after a power outage
<jtaji> alanbshepard70: absolutely not, you don't need to be logged in to the desktop
<hechu> malikyoda, which model?
<sanjud> alanbshepard70 -> nope, you dont need anyone to be logged in to ssh into it
<hechu> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<malikyoda> a 701
<Cyndre> sanjud: me to - at my desk I have a gigbit connection to our backbone, but only 2 1 gig pipes comming in - 100 meg commited and burst to 250
<RoastedTiresX> Question - My one drive was unplugged accidentally when I ran my rsync script. As a result, the rsync'd data got kicked over to my root partition. Where on the root partition is it so I can delete it and get my space back for apps and whatnot?
<alanbshepard70> Jtaji, sanjud: ok sweet nevermind, thanks.
<Vigo> torc: Hrm, I am stumped now, every install I do runs right out of the box, since Dapper.
<hechu> malakhi, oh, a 7 inch screen.
<jigspan> what update i need to play music
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: it probably went to where the drive was mounted, /media/something perhaps?
<torc> Vigo: I know what you mean; I'm rather confused myself...worked just fine on my laptop...
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - no, it went to my root partition. I know this for a fact because I watched the disk usage and my root partition grew smaller.
<sanjud> Cyndre -> we are envious of you with that speed :P
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: the mount point is just an empty directory on your root partition, when you mount something there, the mounted disks contents show up
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: but if you unmount the disk, you can write to that empty directory
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - I have a drive mounting automatically in fstab. As a test, I unplugged it, booted, and ran my script to see wha thappened when the drive wasn't connected.
<sanjud> torc -> your system is hosed.. is this a new install? nothing is getting an ip address
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: and what mount point did you set in fstab?
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - I watched my disk usage for my root partition (only 20gb) and it was pushing my 175+gb of data to the root partition. So I rebooted quick. But somehow 6 gig got trasnferred and I watn to find it to delete it.
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - /media/localbackup
<sanjud> jtaji -> umm mount point does not have to be empty,
<torc> sanjud: yes its fresh from the alternate amd64 install (no defects, I did the check).
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: so look at /media/localbackup when the drive is NOT mounted
<jtaji> sanjud: indeed
<mostafa> how to install gnash
<Cyndre> sanjud: nah, it doesnt do much for anything other then bit torrent, and my desk comp doesnt get more then my home comp
<nanotube> mostafa: sudo apt-get install gnash ?
<Cyndre> sanjud: as long as you have a 5 mbit connection you are good
<sanjud> torc -> i dont have 64bit, but can you also post   sudo lshw -C network ?
<Cyndre> sanjud: unless you are a compulsive downloader I guess
<alanbshepard70> jtaji: To test the whole ssh without being logged in thing I logged out and tried to ssh back into the server, no dice. I get no route to host, when I logged out it killed my ethernet connection.
<sanjud> Cyndre -> thats true, but it seems the other side of the fence is always greener..
<tpw_rules> i just upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-23 on my acer aspire one, along with a bunch of other updates, and now it continually spews error messages to the console. in recovery mode it panics because it tried to kill init
<jtaji> alanbshepard70: you have some other problem going on then
<tpw_rules> anybody have ANY ideas?
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - bingo. You're the man. I have another question for you if you don't mind...
<eseven73> when adding a external disk to fstab, do i add it's "*-disk" or "*-volume" logical name? lshw shows it as either *-disk /dev/sdb or *-volume /dev/sdb1
<tk8> can i install ubuntu over fedora core 10 and keep my files??
<M4d3L> hi. am trying to active my second screen in the nvidia configuration but it not working.
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> you are trying to kill init? how come?
<munk_> can someone help me install gspca driver on my computer?  lsub wont see my webcam but dmesg sees a usb device being plugged in
<Zeroyez> has anyone managed to get ATi's Proprietary Catalyst 9.2 drivers working on Jaunty?
<sanjud> eseven73 -> now adays its preferred with UUID, but using the old /dev/sdaX as standby works still
<jtaji> Zeroyez: #ubuntu+1 for betas
<nanotube> munk_: gspca is installed by default...
<tpw_rules> sanjud: no when i boot up using the 2.6.24-23 kernel recovery it panics because it tried to kill init before even the ubuntu logo and progress bar appear
<torc> sanjud: Here is the lshw you wanted: http://www.papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/4855/
<Zeroyez> ok
<eseven73> sanjud: I cant see a UUID though
<sanjud> eseven73 -> blkid
<munk_> nanotube, well then i cant do modprobe gspca, it says module not found..
<eseven73> doh, i forgot bout that command thanks!
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: sure if I know the answer ;)
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - This sparks a problem in the back of my mind. I have my backup drives for redundancy. They rsync data twice a day via crontab. If a drive goes down and dies at some point, and my rsync script kicks into gear, then it will write data to that folder which will then reside with the root directory and max out the directory. Is there any way to avoid that from happening?
<Vigo> torc: All I can think of is a reboot to let or allow the ISP to detect it, short of that go over all the forums. Every version I have ran on every box I have has connected to my ISP/LAN straight away. maybe also check the MD5 on that CD.
<sanjud> torc -> it doesnt look like the correct drivers got loaded
<nanotube> munk_: because gspca has many components, there's no plain "gspca". you could try "gspca_main" for modprobe...
<nanotube> munk_: or gspca_whatever-your-webcam-is
<munk_> nanotube, ok but then how can i make my webcam show up in lsusb?
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> umm can you try with grub option   single  to get into single user mode == recovery
<tpw_rules> sanjud: in normal mode it sometimes panics because it tried to kill init, and other times it constantly spews mounds of errors
<nanotube> munk_: are you plugging it directly into a usb port, or through a usbhub?
<tpw_rules> sanjud: thats when it kernel panics
<nanotube> munk_: (because there are sometimes problems detecting the webcam if it's through a usbhub)
<tlyng> i just had an unwanted visitor on my remote-desktop, didn't get his ip before he disconnected. Does the remote-desktop/vinagre solution log to someplace?
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> even in single user mode it panics?
<munk_> nanotube, directly
<tpw_rules> for the 2.6.24-23 kernel
<tpw_rules> sanjud: other kernels work fine
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> i dont know how old that is, try to re-install it?
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: that's a good question, I suppose in your backup script you can parse /etc/mtab to see if it's mounted
<torc> sanjud: alright, thats what I thought kind of. I believe I should have nVidia MCP drivers loaded or Marvell, right now when I click on the little icon it says ASUStek. How would I go about removing those and installing the correct ones?
<tpw_rules> its the most recent update
<nanotube> munk_: well if it doesn't even show up in lsusb, the problem is higher-up in the chain than the kernel module for the cam. does /anything at all/ show up in lsusb when you plug in the cam?
<munk_> nanotube, no its directly into the usb in front, i tried the back too.. but no luck..
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: this is one reason at my business I set up a separate backup machine
<tpw_rules> sanjud: its the most recent update
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> perhaps its too new, for jaunty?
<tpw_rules> maybe
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - can you mount drives by UUID via command line and not /dev/sda1? Maybe I could set my script up to mount drives by UUID, and if it fails to mount, maybe it just wont rsync????
<torc> sanjud: when I right click and go to connection info, it says for driver: forcedeth
<sanjud> torc -> normally you'd look for drivers in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - Yeah, I was planning on doing that. But this isn't a business. It's a home network. And I felt nice enough to give my mom my old computer (whcih was light years faster than her pc at the time) so there went my dedicated backup machine.
<sanjud> torc -> investigate if your nic cards are supported in 64 bits
<tpw_rules> sanjud: its running hardy, and i updated it using the software updater. i didnt do something like compile the latest build, i just updated hardy using the gui updater
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: hmm perhaps if you delete the mount point directory, and in your backup script mkdir, then mount, backup, then rmdir
<van> someone help me, ubuntu show me few error: Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0071 and a lot of RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device
<van> my video card seem not working fine..
<van> someone could help me out with this
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - Hmm... this is turning out to kind of suck...
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: that doesn't really help actually
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - yeah...
<smoytra> Can we specify an user + group in fstab type=ext3
<RoastedTiresX> jtaji - Isn't there anyway to just command the rsync command to fail if the mount point isnt available?
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> i suspect the update screwed it up? did it finish entirely or somehow you have interrupted it?
<smoytra> I read on a forum that was a bug in ubuntu 6.06. I'm using 7.04 server... maybe the bug exist again
<smoytra> I have hdd in other computer and when I write file on, i dont want use my user and group. I want use a specific user. Can we ?
<smoytra> anyone?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, you could write a script to detect if a volume is mounted at a given directory.
<tpw_rules> sanjud: it finished entirely, but i was fooling with compiz settings while it was updating. also, it was installing like 120 other updates on top of the kernel
<sanjud> smoytra -> did you get a chance to read  man fstab?
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: that's the problem, programs generally don't know/care if something is mounted to a directory or not, it's just a directory
<munk_> nanotube, yes my mouse shows up and linux foundation root hub
<munk_> nanotube, dont know what the root hub is tho..
<jtaji> RoastedTiresX: yep I think that's your solution, you need to verify it's mounted
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> well, i dont know what you have tinkered with,  reboot to the old and do a new update?
<Duddle> hello! is it a known problem, that synaptic is veeeery slow in 8.10? it often takes 3 to 5 minutes to resolve the dependencies (I guess that is what it's doing) for each package
<nanotube> munk_: that's "root hub" bits are just empty usb ports.
<webPragmatist> Hey guys... I am really trying to get this stupid nvidia driver working... I have a 7800GTS and I installed the drivers from the nvidia website (and also try the 177 drivers)
<tpw_rules> sanjud: can i uninstall the new kernel, or just try a new update
<webPragmatist> Can someone please help me with a clue?
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Hey there. I talked to you earlier. I assume you got my PM? Do you know what command I could run to ensure the drive is mounted before the rsync script runs?
<sanjud> Duddle -> or you could be using ipv6 resolver and has to wait til it times out?
<nanotube> munk_: so if it doesn't show up in lsusb, no wonder the module doesn't get loaded and your webcam doesn't work... what's your webcam model? i can try looking stuff up on the web...
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> you dont have to do anything to get back to the old kernel other than selecting it on grub menu
<munk_> nanotube, its a noname:( thats why i have such a hard time finding stuff..
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys. Im in a bit of a panic here.....All of a sudden. Im getting no sound from my ubuntu system. Wa da ef? Im trying to play S.O.A.D in rhythmbox and its telling me failed to open output device. And now that I think of it...I didnt hear the startup sounds for Ubuntu either O_O HELP PLEASE!!
<Duddle> sanjud: I'll google that, thanks
<Masamune> Any tutorials on how to strip down a Ubuntu 8.10 live cd?
<tpw_rules> i know
<unop> RoastedTiresX, yes, i got your PM - and i responded, but you were gone by then.  gimme a sec.
<sanjud> Masamune -> plenty out there, key word to search is  remaster, customize your livecd
<tpw_rules> sanjud: i know. so for now, until a new kernel comes out, i should make grub boot to the previous kernel by default
<Masamune> cheers
<nanotube> munk_: well, does it have anything at all written on it/the box, that you could use as a hook to try to find stuff? :)
<denisympa> bonjour à tous
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> yes, and you can modify your menu.lst to make your old the default again
<nanotube> munk_: further: are you sure it works at all? (I.e., tried it on a windows box?)
<tpw_rules> ok
<sanjud> !remaster | Masamune
<ubottu> Masamune: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tpw_rules> thanks
<munk_> nanotube, no not really:( i bought it off ebay and it didnt even come in a box..
<munk_> nanotube, give me a second ill plug it in my laptop see if it sees it and what kind it is..brb
<familie_> if a user has no administrive rights ten why does te menu still list programs like synaptic package manager? they can't use it :-s
<sanjud> tpw_rules -> yw
<pimpmaster> thank you hechu and others, i finally got libssl0dev installed
<denisympa> je parle pas beaucoup anglais
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys. Im in a bit of a panic here.....All of a sudden. Im getting no sound from my ubuntu system. Wa da ef? Im trying to play S.O.A.D in rhythmbox and its telling me failed to open output device. And now that I think of it...I didnt hear the startup sounds for Ubuntu either O_O HELP PLEASE!!
<wolter> is there a way i could make my monitor refresh at 60Hz ??
<pimpmaster> no if only i could figure out WHERE it is installed :p
<wolter> Iam getting a lot of screen tearing when moving windows
<sanjud> familie_ -> understand the difference between rights to read and execute
<nanotube> munk_: ok... :)
<Vigo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<denisympa> how do you do
<torc> sanjud: alright, they are in fact, 64 bit compatible
<nanotube> munk_: yea, the random noname webcam off ebay... that makes it tough :)
<denisympa> ok
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: System->Pref->Screen Res
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: Change the refresh rate there
<wolter> rabbit_ubuntu, the only option i get is 50Hz
<sanjud> torc -> was there like a 64bit livecd you can try out?
<wolter> rabbit_ubuntu, though in vista i have 60Hz
<denisympa> bon chat .. amitiés à tous .. bye
<Traveler372> I can not get grub to boot my Windows XP partition.  Here is my fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128417/
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: Hmm, you have the proper drivers for your vid card?
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: Or CURRENT I should say
<Guest33984> Olá
<ohzie> Traveler372, Pastebin your grub.conf
<munk_> nanotube, i know but i was short on money and in need of a webcam...so yeah thats what i get when i try to cut corners..
<Guest33984> Olá
<wolter> rabbit_ubuntu, yes... nvidia 180.11
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> post your /boot/grub/menu.lst also
<wolter> rabbit_ubuntu, 22 was giving me problems
<unop> RoastedTiresX,  is_mounted() { grep -q "$1" /etc/mtab && return 0; }   is_mounted /media/mount_point && echo yes it's mounted
<torc> sanjud: well I already installed the 64 bit version on my PC. So it's on there. And I was trying the 64bit liveCD and that gave me nothing as well (internet wise)
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: YOu tried changing the settings in the control center for the driver?
<wassy121> Is there a way to set the "default configuration" in gnome-display-properties?  I want my screens mirrored upon login (as it is a docked laptop).
<sanjud> torc -> i dont know what to tell you, i aint got 64bit, so i can not speak from experience..
<munk_> nanotube, sorry this might take a few minutes, I dont know why but my ubuntu laptop takes forever to boot, it gets stuck in this one place and it just sits there for 4-5 minutes until it boots...its kind of annoying
<Traveler372> sanjud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128418/ is menu.lst
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Isn't there a way to block anything to be read/written to the folders UNLESS a drive is mounted to it? All I need is to somehow block data transmission to those folders when no drive is there. I just can't have it pushing 180gb of data to a 20gb partition. Do you know anything about that?
<wolter> rabbit_ubuntu, hm.. let me see
<xGeek> Hello gentlement.
<xGeek> gentlemen too!
<ohzie> Traveler372, I don't see an entry for your windows partition, sir. :3
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> you're cheatin  you have Mint not Ubuntu, anyhow, you have to have an entry like those in lines 38 to 42
<Traveler372> I have tried different entries; I can paste everything I tried if it would help
<Davedan> is it possible to select a line with the keyboard in gedit?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys. Im in a bit of a panic here.....All of a sudden. Im getting no sound from my ubuntu system. Wa da ef? Im trying to play S.O.A.D in rhythmbox and its telling me failed to open output device. And now that I think of it...I didnt hear the startup sounds for Ubuntu either O_O HELP PLEASE!! Help would be appreciated on this
<Masamune> Will software for one linux distro work for another or are they all different in what will run?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, well.  change the above line accordingly.   is_mounted() { grep -q "$1" /etc/mtab && return 0; }   is_mounted /media/mount_point && rsync ... /path/to/src  /media/mount_point
<sanjud> Masamune -> depends, sometimes it requires recompiling or getting the correct package version
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Good God I have no idea what command you just gave me. Taht's spanglish to me. haaa
<xGeek> I was having problems with unetbootin and was told to 0 out my thumb drive using DD and try again. My question is what filesystem do I need to partition the thumb drive with in order for the live cd to work? ext2 or ext3 would make sense, but if memory serves me correctly it was fat16 before and worked perfectly fine. Apologies for the stupid question.
<sanjud> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Masamune> Is recompiling easy?
<daftykins> yeah the intrepid USB key maker formats it as FAT xGeek
<wassy121> xGeek: I use fat32 usually.
<unop> Davedan, errm.   HOME, Shift + END
<xGeek> Thank you.
<Traveler372> sanjud, I get an Invalid device requested error
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> huh? what changes you made to provide entries for you ntfs?
<wassy121> Masamune:  Recompiling software properly is not easy :(  You have to hope someone else has it properly set up/compiled/packaged for your distro already.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, that checks /etc/mtab if there's an entry for the mountpoint and if there is .. does your command.
<Masamune> Okay, cheers
<sanjud> xGeek -> umm usb drive booting would not work with ext2 ?
<sebsebseb> Masamune: all  Desktop Linux's can run the same programs, but they are done in different formats
<RoastedTiresX> unop - are those my only options?
<sebsebseb> Masamune: well except for like tar and that which is for them all
<Traveler372> sanjud, I don't remember exactly, as I was editing from within grub, but it was similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com/128420/
<Masamune> Oh ok, I was just wondering if I could use pencil which is for Ubuntu which comes down as a .deb install under SLax
<sebsebseb> Masamune: Ubuntu programs are done in Deb,  where as  Redhat is done in RPM
<Davedan>  unop: doesn't work
<tlyng> does vino-server do any logging? for connection history etc
<unop> RoastedTiresX, well, no.  if rsync is run as a user and the mount_point doesn't have a volume mounted at it .. rsync would fail because of permissions issues .. but off course, that doesn't work when rsync is run as root.
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> i dont want to guess, either you have the entry correct, i dont want to waste my time
<fafaz> guys, anybody know where to find arabic to english dictionary for ktranslator? I have searched with no luck
<joanki123> can anyone tell me where i can find the file to enable ssh?
<wolter> thanks rabbit_ubuntu, didn't try that before, now i'm on 67hz =D
<joanki123> remote access, that is
<joanki123> i turned it off because i thought i had been hacked but now i want to turn it back on
<sanjud> joanki123 -> install  openssh-server
<unop> Dave123,  press the HOME key then hold SHIFT down and press END
<joanki123> sanjud, i changed one of my essential files
<joanki123> can you tell me how i can find it again
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Do I HAVE to run rsync as root? Is that a stupid question?
<sanjud> joanki123 -> i dont know what file you changed, try to remember it
<wassy121> joanki123: You may have turned off the service in /etc/rc3.d/ .  You may have toggled it in system-admininstration->Services?
<joanki123> wassy121, thanks
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX -> not stupid, some directory can only be copied by root priviledge if owned by root
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: No problem man
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: Thats why your here, to get help eh?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, well, that depends .. if the data at the source is owned by the user running rsync, then there's no point in running rsync as root. but if the data at the source is owned by multiple users, then you'd need to run rsync as root. so, it depends
<wolter> rabbit_ubuntu, yeah, and to give :p
<Masamune> Would programs from ubuntu work under Kubuntu?
<nanotube> Masamune: yes
<Masamune> ah sweet.
<rabbit_ubuntu> wolter: lol, indeed my friend....Indeed....
<RoastedTiresX> unop - No, it's just me on my computer. Could I set it up so rsync only runs UNDER Jason and fails if the directories aren't mounted?
<van> someone help me setting up my video card in Ubuntu please
<Vigo> <<<gives sanjud a cup of java and a soda pop, nice work.
<nanotube> Masamune: same goes the other way too. (kde progs working under gnome)
<mcai8sh4> whats the best channel for help on python... complete noob needing a little help
<Masamune> Cheers
<sanjud> Vigo -> am on my 3rd cup of joe today.. :P
<musikgoat|main> mcai8sh4: have you tried #python ?
<RoastedTiresX> The data I'm copy ing is simply my home directory. I'm rsyncing it from my primary drive to my backup drive mounted automatically in fstab by UUID.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, sure. configure the mounted volume to give jason write permissions and run rsync as jason.
<Elijah3> 1421!!!! Keeps on growing! Used to be sub 1,000 avg a year or so ago. Over.
<sanjud> mcai8sh4 -> try #python
<RoastedTiresX> unop - to run it as jason, I simply have to be logged in as jason and not use sudo... right?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, if the volume is not mounted .. rsync would fail (permissions)
<mcai8sh4> haha - new to irc too. Thanks
<wassy121> Masamune: Yeah, the differences between distributions like RedHat versus Ubuntu are large.  However, ubuntu and kubuntu are both built on the "ubuntu base", thus making them and their packages nearly exactly the same.  kubuntu just puts a different face on the GUI.
<TheCool> I've noticed a problem lately and was wondering if it is limited to just me, the audio on flash videos are stuck looping. It isn't limited to the type of flash player either, both YouTube and Vimeo have the problem.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, well, you can have a cron job do it - then jason doesn't have to be actually logged on.  and yea, no sudo.
<Masamune> can Kubuntu be run on an Ibook G4?
<sanjud> RoastedTiresX -> you can try to read the man pages for fstab,  and notice the difference between user and users (plural)  as option of mounting
<sebsebseb> Masamune:  the old one>?
<Masamune> I've got the old Ubuntu I'm looking for a newer one that can run as a Live CD
<unop> RoastedTiresX, what filesystem on the backup volume?
<mcai8sh4> #python says I need to be identified
<Traveler372> sanjud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/128425/ gives me an "Invalid Device Requested" error
<RoastedTiresX> unop - EXT3
<musikgoat|main> Masamune: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/
<sordess> Hi, has anyone experienced a blank screen at boot time?  My system was working fine with 7.x, but not with 8.10.  I have an ATI graphic card.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, that's fine then .. just make sure jason has the permissions to write to the volume.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - is this what you're recommending? Set up crontab to run my script as jason (not root), and leave fstab as is with auto-moutning my drives by UUID, and then if the drive fails when crontab tells it to rsync and the drive isn't mounted, it'll simply not work... correct?
<flippo> Does anything special need to be installed to mount a fat32 usb memory stick?
<munk_> nanotube, i cant find it, my other ubuntu box is messed up, apparently theres something wrong with some usb cuz everytime i do dmesg it shows something else (everything related with vc032x and then it says something with unknown sensor)
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> thats because you counted wrong  /dev/sda5 is not same as root (0,4)
<Masamune> Musicgoat, I can't use that 8.10 is to big for my CD's
<flajann>  Is there a way to change the profile of a Gnome terminal from a script? I've been trying to find a way to do this.
<nanotube> munk_: hmm... well, i'm going to eat some lunch, then... :) sorry i couldn't be of more help. :|
<sanjud> flippo -> none
<dr_phd1> Is there any substitute for Visual Studio.Net in Ubuntu? I mean which is almost exactly the same as Visual Studio.Net
<wassy121> flippo: no, the fat32 module should be pre-loaded.
<Traveler372> sanjud, would it be root(0,5)
<unop> RoastedTiresX, right - by virtue of the fact that jason doesn't have the permissions to write to the destination (as it's not mounted) which is owned by root.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - didn't work. I just unmounted my backup drive and ran my backup script uatomatically. It started to push the data to the /media/localbackup directory (my mount point for my backup drive) and my root partition started to fill up.
<munk_> nanotube, its ok thank you for trying...
<flippo> sanjud, wassy121, thanks.  I guess there's a different reason I can't mount one.
<wassy121> dr_phd1: Anjuta is a C/C++ IDE.  However, nothing is the same as "Visual Studio .NET", because .NET is all Windows cruft.
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> my ooops, its correct,, sda5 is 0,4  im the one that counted wrong, but is that where windows bootable is really?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, whose crontab are you calling the rsync script from?  jason's or root's - there's a difference.
<nanotube> munk_: good luck...
<Masamune> Anyone know any Distro's under 660mb that will run with a Ibook G4 PPC?
<wolter> dr_phd1, i recommend geany..
<sanjud> flippo -> you have root priviledge while mounting?
<RoastedTiresX> unop - I'm not ru nning through crontab right now. I simply executed my script in terminal WITHOUT sudo.
<dr_phd1> helloooo... can anyone please reply....
<wolter> dr_phd1, supports c, c++, d, python, html, css, ...
<dr_phd1>  Is there any substitute for Visual Studio.Net in Ubuntu? I mean which is almost exactly the same as Visual Studio.Net
<unop> RoastedTiresX, let's see the permissions on /media/localbackup then.   ls -ld /media/localbackup
<wolter> dr_phd1, if you want net, then you are looking for mono develop
<LadyInkognito> Hello all together :-)
<nightrid3r> dr_phd1 mono
<wolter> dr_phd1, what language are you programming in?
<RoastedTiresX> drwxr-xr-x 69 jason jason      4096 2009-03-08 14:00 localbackup
<unop> RoastedTiresX, also.   grep "/media/localbackup" /etc/mtab
<Traveler372> sanjud, I know my windows partition is in sda5 (I can mount it).  Does ntfs have a bootable tag that could get turned off?
<LadyInkognito> Does n
<flippo> sanjud, haven't quite gotten that far.  Nautilus sees the memory stick and lists its size correct.  But it isn't mounted, and I can't identify the /dev/
<RoastedTiresX> that grep command did nothing
<LadyInkognito> Does anywhere an german help-channel exist? I'm a new linux/ubuntu user and I need help
<Dreamglider-> is there a way i can use the volume buttons on my laptop to controll the PCM slider instead of the Master slider in ALSA mixer?
<nightrid3r> !de | LadyInkognito
<ubottu> LadyInkognito: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, ok .. your problem now is that jason owns that directory and therefore can write to it .. if there's nothing mounted there, root should own the directory (not jason).
<sanjud> Traveler372 -> am not too sure, i dont have windows, so i cant verify it it requires it
<RoastedTiresX> unop - So I should chown -R root:jason with 755 rights?
<unop> RoastedTiresX,  no...
<LadyInkognito> Thank you very much :-)
<sylonely> how can I use krousader in root mod
<unop> RoastedTiresX, make sure there's nothing mounted at the dir.   sudo umount /media/localbackup; sudo chown root.root /media/localbackup; sudo chmod 755 /media/localbackup;
<RoastedTiresX> unop - when I mount the drive to localbackup, would jason have the ability to write then?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, now, root owns the directory but when you mount the volume -- you should see jason become the owner.
<RoastedTiresX> ahh, okay
<RoastedTiresX> lemme test that unop
<ShipwreckZombies> I am quite new and attempting having my first go at Linux. I am going to dual boot Vista64 and Ubuntu8.10 - On the download page there is a radio button for 32 or 64 bit. I am confused as to why the 64bit file name has AMD in it?
<fafaz> where to find arabic -> english dictionary for ktranslator ?
<Myrtti> ShipwreckZombies: it's a legacy naming
<ShipwreckZombies> I don't follow?
<RoastedTiresX> unop - you were dead on. I'll test an rsync now.
<sylonely> pls how can I use my ubuntu in root mod
<unop> RoastedTiresX, to change the permissions on the volume itself (not the mountpoint) - mount the volume and change the permissions on the mountpoint .. the changes get recorded on the volume .. when you dismount the volume, the permissions on the mountpoint are reset
<RoastedTiresX> unop - but I still have to make sure I DONT use sudo, right?
<fafaz> sylonely: use sudo
<unop> RoastedTiresX, right, no sudo.
<wolter> dr_phd1, mono is for .NET, but I guess you are looking for BASIC.. let me research a little
<sylonely> I did it in consol but when it ask for password I cant write password
<Martins> hello
<Martins> garfild
<musikgoat|main> sylonely: its the same password as when you login
<ShipwreckZombies> I am running an Intel CPU, does the AMD in the file name not refer to a specific processor type?
<sylonely> ye I know it is dont let me to typ it
<fafaz> sylonely: use sudo passwd
<helper> how to limit the ICMP to prevent Ddos ?
<unop> fafaz, sylonely - no, don't do that.
<unop> !root | fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sylonely> I use su root
<wassy121> ShipwreckZombies: yes, that matters.  With 64bit Intel, you are looking for "x86_64" type packages.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - didbnt work. My root partition is maxing out now. How can I stop it?
<sylonely> and it ask password but I cant type it
<eseven73> where do i check the boot log, it keeps hanging at * Starting kernel log daemon...    [ OK ]
<unop> RoastedTiresX, let's see the permissions on the mountpoint again .. make sure the volume is dismounted.
<sylonely> it dont let me write anything
<fafaz> unop: why? I did that and it works !
<musikgoat|main> sylonely: are you sure... password prompts don't give feedback,  as in you are not supposed to see anything when you type
<munk_> can someone help me? i have a noname webcam that i cant see on lsusb but dmesg sees that a highspeed usb device is plugged in..
<ShipwreckZombies> Wassy121: I thought as much, but the ubuntu.com download page... I'm only seeing two options: 32bit and 64bit
<RoastedTiresX> unop - the volume is dismounted. My root partition is maxing out.
<nightrid3r> ShipwreckZombies the AMD in the file name is to distinguish between X86_64 and intel itanium
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Okay Im aight now, one scond
<unop> fafaz, yes it works - but it's not recommended .. unless you want to sit here 24hours a day supporting people with issues that come about after this command.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, ls -dl /media/localbackup
<sylonely> look i wrote su root
<unop> sylonely, what are you trying to do?
<sylonely> and then it ask password but I cant type it it dont let me to type
<RoastedTiresX> unop - I reset my permissions. the directory when unmounted is owned by root, when mounted its owned by me. I think it should be okay now, but thats how it was before. I dont know what went wrong.
<fafaz> unop: OK, so give a reference to why it's not recommended
<unop> sylonely, it lets you type the password - it just doesn't echo anything back to the screen.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Doh! I think in my rsync scrip tit says sudo...
<sylonely> I want put amsn plugin its folder but I dont have permission
<unop> !supportroot | fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<RoastedTiresX> unop - yeah, my script has sudo rsync. Should I remove the sudo?
<musikgoat|main> sylonely: try this:  gksudo nautilus
<unop> RoastedTiresX, yes .. otherwise rsync is run as 'root' - defeating everything you've worked towards.
<sylonely> in alt+f2?
<musikgoat|main> sylonely: then type password, then move file to where-ever you need.   caution, that file manager has root access
<musikgoat|main> sylonely: or in the terminal, but yeah,  alt+f2
<RoastedTiresX> unop - bingo. Everything is failing now due to permission denied.
<ShipwreckZombies> On the Ubuntu.com download page there are only options for 32 or 64bit processors. I have an Intel Dual Core which has Vista64 currently running on it - When I hit the 64bit radio button I am given the file 'ubuntu8.10-desktop-amd64.iso' Is this correct?
<sylonely> yes in terminal when ı use password it dont show but I typed it it said permission problem
<musikgoat|main> ShipwreckZombies: 64-bit PC (AMD64) install/live DVD  Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<njbair> what happened to my /dev/hd* devices for my IDE cdrom drives? I can't run hdparm on the scd* devices.
<unop> sylonely, the root account is locked by default on ubuntu - that's why you cannot use su to become root.
<flippo> I was able to mount my usb memory stick by hand, after finding the device with sg_utils.  I was expecting Nautilus to do this for me, somehow.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - So what this basically ensures is that in order for the script to work, the drives have to be actively mounted to the proper directories. If they are not, the permissions on the directory changes and the permissions block me from rsyncing.
<unop> sylonely, if you tell us what you want to do.. we'll help with a workaround.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, precisely
<sylonely> Can I open it then that lock
<musikgoat|main> unop: he's trying to drop an amsn plugin
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Now, what did you say earlier about if I had multiple users here that it wouldnt work. What was that about?
<crx686> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work, I'm using ndsiwrapper and everything went fine it installed fine the device is present it shows up in network tools and ifconfig says it is up and running but i still can't connect to my router. I tried manually i tried it on automatic it seems to see it but nothing is happening any one can help me?? thnaks
<unop> RoastedTiresX, well, if jason cannot read into karen's home directory due to permissions issues - rsync will fail (obviously) - does that make sense?
<RoastedTiresX> unop - ohhh, yeah. I got that.
<timmy> when getting new sources, should i get "deb" or "deb-src"?
<ShipwreckZombies> smikgoat|main: Is it a bit of a confusing naming convention? I am quite baffled, it seems backwards
<SmoothOp> :( the i810 driver doesn't work with 8.10
<musikgoat|main> timmy: deb
<RoastedTiresX> unop - So if karen was on my system, there'd be no way for me to rsync her directory AT ALL using this method??
<Guest80079> musikgoat: thanks
<rabbit_ubuntu> Later guys
<zleap> by sources do you mean source code or binary packages
<sizzlefire> Hello
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Ig uess the only way using this method that her directory could be rsync'd too would be if she would be logged in and run the script herself.
<unop> RoastedTiresX, that's when you have to be root .. root can read everyone's files. but root can also write anywhere .. so you'd have to use another way to ensure that the volume is actually mounted before running rsync.
<musikgoat|main> ShipwreckZombies: the 64 bit architecture was implemented first by AMD,  but your right,  they should change that
<unop> RoastedTiresX, you can have a separate cronjob for karen - that'd work.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - I see. that makes sense. That's when I'd have to use your other method, right?
<ShipwreckZombies> Oh! Someone mentioned earlier is was a legacy naming convention, so I guess that makes sense
<unop> RoastedTiresX, but imagine you had 20 users - it starts to become cumbersome
<unop> RoastedTiresX, yes
<RoastedTiresX> unop - It's no big deal with me, Im the only one that uses my computer, so that's not a problem. But I'd like to be aware of any issues if that would be the case.
<RoastedTiresX> unop - thanks for your help!!
<pmcclelland> I'm having a problem with samba
<kitche> musikgoat|main: what they should change x86_64 name? no clue why ubuntu uses the amd64 name instead of the x86_64 though
<pmcclelland> I can't see my windows shares
<pangloss> hey all, problem installing ubuntu 8.10 on a low ram machine with a USB stick. I was wondering if anyone knows what the name of the "command line install" package that the alternate cd uses? i would like to just install that to the liveUSB rather than redo the key with the alternate cd. Anyone know the name of the package (if its a package)
<bruce89> kitche: why bother changing it?
<unop> RoastedTiresX, well, it's simple if you check if the volume is actually mounted -- from the output of the 'mount' command or in /etc/mtab.
<sixty_four> hi, i just installed Ubuntu and everything worked fine. I installed the latest ati drivers and nearly 250 updates. But when i rebooted, it got as far as the login screen and the display went garbeled and unusable
<sylonely> thanks all with gksudo I solve it see ya later
<ShipwreckZombies> Thanks for the help everyone, hopefully i'll see you on here again from Ubuntu shortly
<RoastedTiresX> unop - do you have a guide I could read up on that? I'm about to head out but I'd like to read it up later...
<zilleplus> does annyone know how to install moodle on ubuntu server i can't get it on it
<unop> RoastedTiresX, errm .. well, it's a simple shell command - so i guess you want a shell scripting guide .. I recommend  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: because of situations like this where people think that their intel _64 bit proc isn't supported
<TooR4u> Hi  friends, I am designing a new application layer protocol like (Http&ftp). And i want to register my project under GPL public license. Do i need to register some where to do this ?
<RoastedTiresX> unop - Wghats the command called? to check mounts?
<jamnz> Hello.
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: that's what Debian call it too
<unop> RoastedTiresX,  mount
<sebsebseb> jamnz: hello
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: so maybe it should be a universal nomenclature change
<unop> RoastedTiresX,  so to check if  /media/localbackup is in the output of the mount command. you would do.   mount | grep "/media/localbackup"
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: Debian ports don't change names
<RoastedTiresX> unop - If it is not mounted, would it block rsync in the next command in my script?
<sizzlefire> i have a bit of a problem, i was hoping sombody could assist, I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, however whenever it boots, it will go through the loading screen, however after that it just goes to a black screen and stays there
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: it could require changing huge numbers of packages
<jamnz> I need help with getting Vino VNC Server to start automatically on Ubuntu 8.10. I also want to be able to see all desktops; each user of ubuntu machine. How do I configure this to start upon boot, and access any desktop? Thanks!
<zilleplus> sudo wget http://download.moodle.org/stable19/moodle-latest-19.tgz does not go anny more annyone knows a other link
<unop> RoastedTiresX, it depends on how you structure the script then
<zilleplus> sudo wget http://download.moodle.org/stable19/moodle-latest-19.tgz does not go anny more annyone knows a other link
<jrib> zilleplus: moodle is in the repositories.  Use APT
<RoastedTiresX> unop - I was assuming itd be 2 commands, with rsync right afterwards on the line below
<zilleplus> jrip wath do you mean??
<jamnz> there must be a vino config file I can configure, correct?
<jrib> zilleplus: do you know what APT is?
<zilleplus> no
<jrib> zilleplus: how about synaptic?
<zilleplus> no just beginner lol
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: yeah, i guess its pretty difficult to accomplish that, i still think it should be done, on a release...  there could be symlinks to .amd64 such and such
<unop> RoastedTiresX,   if  mount | grep -q "/media/localbackup"; then  echo "/media/localbackup appears to be mounted"; rysnc ...; fi
<jrib> !software | zilleplus
<zilleplus> are they the sama as moodle??
<ubottu> zilleplus: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: that's not what I mean
<tony426> you guys think in 2012 Gnome will be able to let you set the mouse scrolling speed?
<aboucher> can someone help me dual boot 2 hard drives
<zilleplus> yea but i need moodle
<RoastedTiresX> unop - okay, sounds good. Ill stick with what I got since it works and nobody else uses myc omputer. Thanks again for your help!!
<zilleplus> http://docs.moodle.org/en/Step-by-step_Install_Guide_for_Ubuntu
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: all /debian/control files which had amd64 would have to be fixed
<jrib> !attitude | tony426
<ubottu> tony426: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: ahh
<aboucher> can someone help me dual boot 2 hard drives
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: not that there's many of them
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: only  a few thousand
<tony426> !canttakeajoke | jrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canttakeajoke
<musikgoat|main> :-P
<jrib> tony426: please don't
<sizzlefire> can anybody help, ill try to not take too much of your time :P
<tony__> Anyone here able to help me out with a checkpoint client?
<musikgoat|main> !ask | sizzlefire
<ubottu> sizzlefire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sizzlefire> sorry, i asked it and nobody said anything, so i wanted to make sure it was alright
<jrib> !away > andyh2|away
<ubottu> andyh2|away, please see my private message
<tony426> seriously, has anyone figured out how to change the mouse wheel speed? tired of googling
<sizzlefire> I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, however whenever it boots, it will go through the loading screen, however after that it just goes to a black screen and stays there
<NDS|Brandon> Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load.
<NDS|Brandon> What do I type?
<shrini> Need a download manager in shell
<shrini> wget throws error on https sites
<musikgoat|main> shrini: apt
<erUSUL> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<shrini> wget is not working with https sites
<musikgoat|main> shrini: sorry, mis-read what you typed
<shrini> ﻿musikgoat|main: its ok
<ganymede> is curl a command line http(s) downloading thingy?
<bruce89> ganymede: yes
<NDS|Brandon> Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<corey> How do I format my flash drive
<erUSUL> corey: with gparted for example
<supersasho> corey: or mkfs in console
<shrini> ﻿corey:  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<flash-frive-name>
<unop> ganymede, yes
<shrini> any other CLI download tools?
<NDS|Brandon>  Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<unop> shrini, you need to set wget options to get it to work over HTTPS
<gnychis> are there any instructions on how to install the newest stable kernel (2.6.28.7) with ubuntu?
<corey> gparted cant see my flash drive
<unop> shrini, see the wget manpage
<Masamune> Hey I'm running 5.04 and have tried to install Pencil (animation software) when I try to run it I just get a new window with 2 tar.gz files and a debian binary, anyone know why this would happen?
<shrini> unop: --no-check-certificate
<shrini> unop : but
<shrini> unop: still error
<shrini> unop: WARNING: Certificate verification error for <sitename>: unable to get local issuer certificate
<erUSUL> Masamune: 5.04 ?? that's ancient....
<eseven73> what should the default /var/ directories permissions be?
<erUSUL> Masamune: it may be a self extracting copressed file of the type shar they end up in .sh and can be confused with shel scripts
<jamnz> join #vino
<musikgoat|main> eseven73: a mix of 755 and 777, owned by root it seems
<unop> eseven73, it's variable
<upgrdman> how do i determine the UUID of a partition?
<Karlos> hello, can someone help me to install a bin file please
<NDS|Brandon>  Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<erUSUL> Karlos: what are you trying to install?
<jamnz> hhmm.. anyone know how i can get vino-server to start automatically and how i can have vnc access to any desktop? Thank you.
<eseven73> hmmm ok cause i kinda screwed up and recursively did 777 on /var  now cant boot
<eseven73> :(
<eseven73> now boot get hung at * Starting kernel log daemon   [ OK  ]
<musikgoat|main> jamnz: ubuntu has remote desktop settings in system -> preferences,  enable that, and you've got vnc serving
<bruce89> jamnz: should anyway
<leandro> hi
<Othor> Karlos: see if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<leandro> i need help with poxy server
<crx686> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work, I'm using ndsiwrapper and everything went fine it installed fine the device is present it shows up in network tools and ifconfig says it is up and running but i still can't connect to my router. I tried manually i tried it on automatic it seems to see it but nothing is happening any one can help me?? thanks
<helper> anyone know in ip route need help
<jamnz> ok. i do have remote desktop enabled. however, i do not know if it applies to all user acounts.??? Meaning, it is running now on my user ID. but if I log off, and Jane logs on, will I have access to her desktop?
<bruce89> jamnz: no
<jamnz> ok
<NativeAngels> i have downloaded an installer how do i execute it
<NativeAngels> from shell
<NDS|Brandon>  Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<NDS|Brandon>  Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<bruce89> !repeat | NDS|Brandon
<helper> anyone know in ip route need help
<ubottu> NDS|Brandon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<musikgoat|main> NativeAngels: depends on what the installer is, what are you trying to install?
<NativeAngels> for plesk
<NDS|Brandon>  Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<ccchatzilla> I'm trying to convert an RPM package I downloaded from http://packman.links2linux.org/package/223 into a DEB package with alien, and it's giving me this error message several times "Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 9a795806", any idea how to proceed?
<bruce89> !repeat | NDS|Brandon
<coincoin161> i have a very old machine : 32 RAM, pentium 75, 1200MB hd
<coincoin161> except DSL, what could i install on it ?
<coincoin161> It has a HP ethertwist EISA card, is it supported in linux, *BSDs ?
<leandro> oi
<[T]ank> can anyone recommend a tool to search my internal network for devices with a specific port open? I was thinking wireshark but I cannot see how to search for other devices by open port
<leandro> pode me ajudar?
<bruce89> coincoin161: very little
<sanjud> [T]ank-> look into lsof
<zlr> [T]ank: nmap
<ScottG489> if [ $BATTERY -lt $i -a $BATTERY -ge ( $i - 5 ) ]             Is putting that $i - 5 in parenthesis right? I basically want to be able to compare to the value that is returned from the value of $i and then subtracting 5
<leandro> alguem que fala portugues?
<wanttotryubuntu> i am at the end of my wits, i cannot make live cd work ..
<tony__> Anyone here able to help me out with a checkpoint client?
<Gnea> !pt | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coincoin161> bruce69: yes i know
<coincoin161> but DSL works fine on it except it does not find eth0
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: what's your system specs?
<NDS|Brandon> :|
<x409> does ubuntu 8.1 can support 'N' wireless pci adaptor ?
<zlr> ScottG489: if that's bash you need to use expr, backticks or (( $i + 1 ))
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea, intel quad core processor , intel original mobo dp45sg , 2gb ram, sata 1 HD 500gb, sata dvd writer
<sanjud> x409-> dont know, but is N backward compatible to 802.11abg ?
<x409> yep
<bruce89> !tab | coincoin161
<ubottu> coincoin161: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sanjud> x409-> look for the driver that supports it
<ScottG489> zlr: test: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<NDS|Brandon> can I restate myquestion now?
<NDS|Brandon> :s
<the_real_player1> coincoin you could install ubuntu 6.04
<zlr> ScottG489: bash ? sh ? ksh ?
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: then it should work. where is it failing?
<the_real_player1> or earlier
<ChrisULM> im trying to play a jumptv video stream and it says i need to update to the newest version of WMP before i can watch. Is there a way around this?
<bruce89> the_real_player1: 6.06
<the_real_player1> yes, thanks
<bruce89> but even that is pushing it
<yorky501> quick one....... where do you manage start up programs in ubuntu???
<coincoin161> my apologies i didn't know
<ChrisULM> "your wmp is an old version. Please update"
<bruce89> and it is to EOL soon
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea, okies, this is my FIRST time at linux, i downloaded and burnt 13 media till now, everthing from 4x to 16x .. NEVER max 52x ..
<ScottG489> zir: yea bash, sorry
<_natschil> hello, what is the easiest way to edit the starting order of initscripts?
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: 13?!
<wanttotryubuntu> i386 versions, AMD 64 versions, all alternative versions, all dump me to busybox
<zlr> yorky501: system, admin, services
<NDS|Brandon>  Hello, I have a question. I am using Wubi, while I wait for my Disk to arrive in the mail, but when I boot up it comes into a grub4dos screen, and I cannot get it to load. What do I type in to get the kernel then the OS to load?
<yorky501> cheers zlr
<bruce89> !repeat | NDS|Brandon
<ubottu> NDS|Brandon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: okay. let's concentrate on AMD64 then, since you clearly have a 64-bit system.
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: btw, did you build this system from scratch by yourself or did you buy it pre-built?
<magcius> Why does the manpage for SSH say it's a BSD command?
<NDS|Brandon> :s that wasnt fast
<wolter> hi
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea, i went to hardware store, bought the parts, got it assembled there, got 2 systems with EXACT same specs ..one mine, one friend's
<wolter> can i give more than one uid to a partition on ubuntu?
<maverick340> can i mask or hide my IP in some way so the server wont know my Ip address ?
<ZykoticK9> magcius, SSH is made by the people who make OpenBSD
<bruce89> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: got it assembled there?
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea yes
<magcius> ZykoticK9, you mean OpenSSH, right?
<maverick340> use some form of random free IP address perhaps , becasue DHCP assign us the IPs
<Iceman_B^Ltop> is there a way to make a whole disk encrypted in Ubuntu? I want to mount a 250 GB drive into the filesystem but make every file that goes on there encrypted
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea and everything works PEFECTLY a my friend's place
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea it haunts me what goes wrong at my place
<ZykoticK9> magcius, ok yes the people that make OpenBSD make OpenSSH
<Iceman_B^Ltop> what possibilities do I have to recover the data if I ever take that drive out of my system and install it in another pc?
<magcius> Ah, okay. So OpenSSH is under MIT/X11/BSD License?
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: ah ok, so it was pre-built.  well, let's forget about your friend's computer for now and see what's up with yours.
<yaniv> is pigdin the only chat client for ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> yaniv: no
<sebsebseb> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<yaniv> !im
<bruce89> yaniv: I'm using xchat-gnome
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: are you on IRC from the same computer right now or a different one?
<duffy> um, whats the top/bottom screens of the cube called? skydome?
<sebsebseb> yaniv: Kopete is another multi protocall and then for just MSN,    AMSN and Kmess.  and for ICQ,  LICQ
<yaniv> ok will try it oout
<stealth-> Iceman_B^Ltop: Full disk encryption isnt very secure, depending on what you need it for. Its not really full disk encryption, there has to be a part thats not encrypted for the system to start. See http://snuxoll.com/dropbox/Papers/linux_security.pdf for more info.
<bruce89> yaniv: be aware it's a KDE program
<sebsebseb> yaniv: I don't like Kopete
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb hello
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb  still cant get out of busybox
<sebsebseb> yaniv: Kopete always seems to do weird stuff with my accounts
<bruce89> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<Othor> duffy: caps
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: ok  uhmmmmm
<stealth-> Iceman_B^Ltop: as for your other question, you should be able to get the data off the drive as long as you still know the encryption key, and you have the program you used to encrypt the drive on the new machine.
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: you can try the Live CD for another Linux distribution, but we shoudn't talk to much about those here
<stealth-> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<stealth-> lol
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: also something is weird with your computer, becuase Ubuntu should boot up on it
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: if you have Windows on it though,  you could do Ubuntu with wubi,  I woudn't normally recommend wubi, but in your case it could be good
<duffy> Othor, thx.. is there one installed somewhere as a default?  its not set up to use one, jsut wondered if compiz ships an image
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu:  wait no you will probably get busybox there to nevermind
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's what I was trying to work with him with, but clearly he's too upset to solve the problem
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb windows is as we all know a crybaby .. if something was wrong with my hardware, windows would crib everytime i tried to install / boot it
<sebsebseb> Gnea: you were trying to do what?
<Othor> duffy:  yes, i think there is a default image that compiz uses for the caps
<Gnea> sebsebseb: read scrollback
<ZykoticK9> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: no, because Windows has much better hardware suppourt, than Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: ,because Windows has most of the market for the desktop
<yaniv> im on crunchbang
<yaniv> thats gnome
<bruce89> sebsebseb: that's not quite true
<yaniv> or openbox
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: and so every PC manufacture has to suppourt Windows properly,  where as they can get away  with not suppourting Ubuntu properly
<Gnea> sebsebseb: what?
<Gnea> !ot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yaniv> so kopete wud have issues
<wanttotryubuntu> sebsebseb i am still hell bent on 2 facts .. a) my system is very latest but not later than around 6 months after the AMD 64 version i downloaded ... b) this works on identical hardware of my friend's pc
<bruce89> sebsebseb: quite a few manufacturereers support Linux
<Stupendoussteve> yaniv: QT programs run fine in gnome and gnome-derived things
<mikubuntu> i don't know what gives, firefox wants to save every file instead of opening with application upon download ... is this a firefox prob or could it have to do with os?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: sure, but not as well as Windows in that case
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: perhaps the bios settings are different
<Ikelos234> Quick question:  If installing a file from source, to where should we move the folder containing the make and install files, BEFORE installing from source?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: not neccessarily
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea .. i tried that too .. i phoned him to confirm that bios ID strings are the same
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's not supporting Ubuntu very well. who are you?
<Guest57879> HELP I just instaleld Ubuntu 8.10 on an Acer One netbook. I got wireless drivers running fine (madwifi), but when I ran the update manager one of the updates must have broken my wireless driver and I dont know what to do now. Help??
<sebsebseb> wanttotryubuntu: indeed  your BIOS uhmmmmm  maybe you could even put on hardware virutalization supourt if it has it, and then the Live CD works
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea more over EVERY bios setting is EXACTLY the same
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: okay. btw, you still haven't answered my question. :)
<acerone> HELP I just instaleld Ubuntu 8.10 on an Acer One netbook. I got wireless drivers running fine (madwifi), but when I ran the update manager one of the updates must have broken my wireless driver and I dont know what to do now. Help??
<madadam> Hi guys. Myy vlc doesn't work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/128450/
<the_real_player1> what motherboard would you buy for a new ubuntu box?
<Gnea> !repeat | acerone
<ubottu> acerone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruce89> Gnea: you don't have to like Ubuntu to be here you know
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea scrolled up .. no bios settings are different ... scrolling further up for questions missed
<bruce89> the_real_player1: any you like
<hollywoodb> acerone: try booting the previous kernel at the initial kernel selection screen and let us know if that works
<Iceman_B^Ltop> stealth-: thanks
<the_real_player1> which one do you like?
<zlr> ScottG489: sorry for the lag $(($i-5)) will work
<Stupendoussteve> the_real_player1: Depends what you want to do. Intel is very well supported, but is not necessarily considered 1337 games
<Stupendoussteve> *gamer
<Iceman_B^Ltop> does ubuntu have native encryption, like windows does? or do I really need to use a 3rd party tool
<acerone> hollywoodb:  it didnt update the kernel
<Gnea> bruce89: then what's the point of being here?
<stealth-> Iceman_B^Ltop: no problem.
<hollywoodb> acerone: what did it update?
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea sorry request to repeat your question
<Stupendoussteve> Iceman_B^Ltop: Everything above the kernel is third party. Look at truecrypt
<bruce89> Gnea: when you have been using Ubuntu as long as I have, you'll understnad
<the_real_player1> and how about graphic board?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> I want to use the drive as a backup and also a fileshare for my housemates, I;d liek everything encrypted just-in-case, but especially my backups
<acerone> hollywoodb: i dont know. it was a fresh isntall so there were like 300 package updates.
<manpreet21nov> hey ...
<gusibad> hi all someone can help me, i´m installed a xubuntu on my Desktop, but my video card is not configure yet
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: no problem.  are you on IRC from the same computer or do you have a second computer to irc from?
<sebsebseb> madadam: ok odd pastebin, and how about using Banshee :) very good music and video player.   as long as  you got the Ibex version
<manpreet21nov> is there anyone who can help me out ??
<the_real_player1> is ati better then nvidia (better supported drivers)?
<sebsebseb> manpreet21nov: help you with what?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tony__> Anyone here able to help me out with a checkpoint client?
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea sorry , this is the only desktop that i have
<hollywoodb> acerone: you can have a look at /var/log/apt/term.log (you'll likely need to use sudo to view it)
<eseven73> how do I fix "Server Authorization directory (daemon/ServAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but this does not exist. Please correct GDM configuration and restart GDM"  Error? Prior to this boot hangs at *Starting log daemon    [ OK ]  for like 15 minutes
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea also, as i have been trying to figure this out the whole day, i have some error stuff written down
<tony__> sebsebseb: still able to assist me with checkpoint?
<acerone> hollywoodb: ok
<gusibad> i try reconfigure xserver-xorg but i can´t configure my video card
<sebsebseb> tony__: why did you PM me the other night  regarding your checkpoint?
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea .. basically i was told to remove quiet and splash using F6 .. basically 2 errors pop up
<tony__> sebsebseb: because you were away and thought i'd leave you a message
<manpreet21nov> hey ... actually i am not able to do PC to PC calls with skype using ubuntu as OS
<Gnea> bruce89: hrm. i've been using ubuntu for a few years now, debian for the past decade... I'm sorry, I'm not entirely sure what you mean... I see people get frustrated, but those who flat-out hate tend not to stick around for very long
<sebsebseb> tony__: right, but I don't even remember talking to you about that
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is recording the sound very well ..
<wanttotryubuntu> gnea they go 'something' like this .. buffer i/o error on dev sr0
<acerone> hollywoodb: what am I looking for?
<bruce89> Gnea: you get to just use it, and not love it
<tony__> sebsebseb: you said in #ubuntu you were able to help? unless I got the wrong person?
<bruce89> Gnea: I can't stand Ubuntu nowadays, but I'm lazy
<wanttotryubuntu> sr 3:0:0:0 sense key medium error current .. add.sence id crc or ecc error
<manpreet21nov> but not working when i use it for PC to PC calls
<sebsebseb> tony__: probably wrong person, but checkpoint is some sort of firewall?
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: oh my... looks like either a bad dvd drive or a bad dvd drive cable
<tobor> ;;;Hi all - anyone know of a FAQ or other web page on the mispelled dir look up ability active in Bash?
<tony__> sebsebseb: correct, trying to get my sxn client to work with it
<hollywoodb> acerone: I would look to see if there were any updates to madwifi/atheros stuff, the kernel, things like that.  also, do you see the wifi device with `iwconfig` or `ifconfig -a` ?
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: do you know if it's IDE or SATA?
<tobor> Or what that capability is called ?
<brandon_thomson> with compiz is it possible to get dialogs for an app to open in the same workspace as the app?
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea i could seriously live with that
<_natschil> hello, is there a simple way I can edit in what order services start?
<acerone> hollywoodb: I do see ath0 in iwconfig
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea, how to confirm ?
<sebsebseb> tony__: ok I haven't used checkpoint so I don't know, however you may be able to find a soloution on ubuntuforums.org
<Ikelos234> Sorry for asking again, but I think my question got missed:  If installing a file from source, to where should we move the folder containing the make and install files, BEFORE installing from source?
<musikgoat|main> brandon_thomson: if you don't get your answer, also ask in #compiz-fusion
<tony__> sebsebseb: thank you, but I have already browsed most of the internet for my problem :-) sorry for pm'ing you
<brandon_thomson> thanks musikgoat|main
<hollywoodb> acerone: well, then your card appears to be detected, so maybe something went wrong with the configuration and the updates aren't that important.
<acerone> hollywoodb: it is there, but somethings not right. I found one update (hardware driver manager) and disabled that. and i can connect to wireless, but somethign still is screwing it up
<hollywoodb> acerone: what do you mean "screwing it up" ?
<acerone> hollywoodb: everything was setup fine untill i updated
<sebsebseb> tony__: no problem regarding the pm
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: turn the computer off, open the case, look at the cable going from the DVDDrive to the motherboard - if it's a long, flat ribbon, it's IDE.  if it's a skinny two-wire red/blue/black cable, it's probably SATA
<sebsebseb> tony__: I could probably help you with loads of other things, but not that
<tony__> :)
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... but it is recording sound .. can anyone help me out to resolve the problem ???
<sebsebseb> tony__: I meant Ubuntu stuff yeah
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea... i assure you its SATA
<tony__> sebsebseb: you can help me with one main problem, firefox right click
<acerone> hollywoodb: I think the problem was the update that added "Hardware Drivers" to my Admin Menu. And in that dialog, there is support for Atheros driver (which I disabled, cuz I want the madwifi driver)
<sebsebseb> tony__: what about it?
<acerone> hollywoodb: when I disabled that my card was recognized again. . .
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea, i assure you that i have only ONE hard drive which is SATA 2... i have only ONE dvd writer which is SATA but i dont know if it is sata 1 or sata 2
<musikgoat|main> Ikelos234: depending on the installer, the correct files should be placed in the correct locations during make install.   i've never moved the source dir when compiling
<tony__> sebsebseb: have you seen the firefox right click bug?
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: okay. in that case, I would try to re-seat the SATA cable and see if that helps
<sebsebseb> tony__: nope
<Stupendoussteve> acerone: madwifi is old, the atheros drivers are the new gig
<Stupendoussteve> acerone: Have you tried with the atheros drivers?
<locainex_> depends on what youre trying to do with the network card
<acerone> hollywoodb: no
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: it won't matter if it's 1 or 2, a bad cable is a bad cable
<tony__> i.e. when i sometimes rightclick a link, it doesnt open the menu but preforms menu tasks
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... but it is recording sound .. can anyone help me out to resolve the problem ???
<tony__> such as "send link via email"
<acerone> hollywoodb: so how do I uninstall the madwifi drivers?
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea, i know how to open the cabinet and attach/detach stuff .. just one curious querry .. drive works PERFECTLY under windows
<bruce89> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: of course, if the people who put the computer together are competant, then they would've used the correct cabling the whole time
<acerone> hollywoodb: i followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... but it is recording sound .. can anyone help me out to resolve the problem ???
<hollywoodb> acerone: I have no idea, I haven't dealt with the new atheros drivers... Stupendoussteve was the one that asked you if you had tried them
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... but it is recording sound .. can anyone help me out to resolve the problem ???
<Stupendoussteve> manpreet21nov: Make sure your VoIP program is using the correct sound input source
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: windows doesn't mean something is 100%, there are many bug fixes to common problems that windows applies in the background that you'd never know about.
<acerone> hollywoodb: do you know if they are compatable with the aircrack-ng suite? Cuz thats one thing that didnt work after the update. airmon-ng would give an error about a ath0 "no such device"
<manpreet21nov> how can i make sure ???
<tony__> sebsebseb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-November/060173.html
<manpreet21nov> i am using ubuntu
<y0loek> i just accidentally deleted my swap space from within partition editor, how do i undelete it?
<wanttotryubuntu> ok, i will have to turn off the pc to check cables again
<rami88> hi
<Gnea> wanttotryubuntu: there could, of course, be some other problems facing the way ubuntu is trying to get along with the system. my suggestion is to start with the hardware and go from there.
<duffy> Ok im missing something, ive set a "cap" in compiz, the default one in /usr/share/compiz actually.. but its only using it for the top of cube, not bottom
<acerone> Stupendoussteve: How do I try the atheros drivers?? How do i disable madwifi?
<musikgoat|main> y0loek: just right click on the partition, select new, then swap (i believe thats the order)
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea , sure .. lets go step by step
<hollywoodb> acerone: if your card is functioning properly with any driver aircrack should work.  aircrack doesn't care what specific driver you use as long as the driver+card are working properly
<musikgoat|main> y0loek: have you written the changes to disk though?
<scotlfs> Hey I have a problem I can't figure out, how do I get my Webcam to work?
<y0loek> musikgoat|main, ive tried that
<bruce89> sebsebseb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/187313
<musikgoat|main> y0loek: did you choose apply yet?
<y0loek> yes musikgoat|main
<wanttotryubuntu> Gnea, just one querry which i know is not related, if ubuntu doesnt work, what is the next best friendly linux option ? =(
<tony__> bruce89: ?
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... but it is recording sound .. can anyone help me out to resolve the problem ???
<acerone> hollywoodb: and thats the problem, during the update something screweed up my driver, I recompiled and isntalled madwifi but something still isnt right
<y0loek> yes musikgoat|main
<musikgoat|main> y0loek: what happens when you create the swap space?
<bruce89> tony__: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/187313
<manpreet21nov> my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... but it is recording sound .. can anyone help me out to resolve the problem ???
<bruce89> !repeat | manpreet21nov
<ubottu> manpreet21nov: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  I downloaded Kildclient, a gtk+  MU client from the internet.  I have default downloads go to my desktop  - I packaged the .tar file and have the normal folder - From past experiences of botching installation from source, I know that if I go to my desktop and do the ".configure make install" routine, it will install the program TO the desktop.  An example of this is when I installed the official adobe reader.  The p
<Ikelos234> rogram wont launch from anywhere but the desktop.    This is NOT what I would prefer.  My question is basically what is the default path for ubuntu to read programs from?
<tony__> bruce89: I can follow links within my own links I post here :)
<sebsebseb> tony__: don't know,  and  Ubuntu's Firefox is not offical
<tony__> reading it now ;)
<y0loek> musikgoat|main, The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices:
<y0loek> - /dev/sda
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  *unpackaged
<manpreet21nov> thanks ubottu
<musikgoat|main> y0loek: thats odd, you can try after a reboot
<Free0ne> I just read that when you run the sudo command the grace period just applies to that specific terminal instance. Say I ran a sudo apt-get upgrade command and 4 minutes later I visit a web page which exploits a firefox security hole (0-day for instance) and it attempts run some shellcode which contains a sudo command of its own. That sudo command of its own would require the authentication, am I correct? Also, is there a command that le
<y0loek> ok
<scotlfs> Can someone help me get my camera working?
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scotlfs> thanx
<sebsebseb> np
<Free0ne> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<musikgoat|main> Ikelos234: well, depending on the installer, if the make install doesn't drop the executable in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin, then that would be a problem,  I would look at the readme to see if there is any reference to what the installer does
<bruce89> Ikelos234: which prog_name
<hollywoodb> Free0ne: try it yourself: open a terminal, type `sudo some_command`, enter your password.  Then use sudo in the same term again and you'll see no password required.  Now leave that term open and fire up a new term.  Run a sudo command in the new term and you'll see that in the new term you need to enter a password, while in the old term you don't.
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:   Thanks - I'll check the readme again.       bruce89:   Kildclient is the name of the program I'm trying to install from source.
<hollywoodb> Free0ne: running firefox is like that as well, so you are correct
<unmonkey> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Free0ne> hollywoodb: Thank you, that makes me feel a lot better.
<musikgoat|main> Ikelos234: kildclient is in the repos
<hollywoodb> Free0ne: but, you probably shouldn't run firefox from the same term that you just ran sudo+password from.
<musikgoat|main> Ikelos234: i would suggest installing that, you won't have to deal with any of this
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  Oh dear - I apologize.
<musikgoat|main> !info kildclient
<ubottu> kildclient (source: kildclient): Powerful MUD client with a built-in Perl interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-1build1 (intrepid), package size 1129 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<Free0ne> hollywoodb: Hah yeah, thank you for that clarification, I now feel better about leaving the 15 minute sudo grace period on
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  Thanks
<musikgoat|main> Ikelos234: no worries, just trying to save you some time
<ashish> what is alternative of dreamweaver in linux
<musikgoat|main> yw
<musikgoat|main> ashish: gedit :-P
<acerone> hollywoodb: another thing. running 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop" outputs: "Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0."  ???
<acerone> hollywoodb: which points out something isnt right, but I dont know waht
<Gnea> ashish: screem
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  Its rather distressful to me that I have such trouble installing from source and I'm supposed to be a computer science major...    >_>;
<hollywoodb> acerone: what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Gnea> !html | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<musikgoat|main> Ikelos234: eh, every installer is different, thats why the readme should have details like that
<sebsebseb> ashish: go to these sites http://www.osalt.com  and http://www.linuxeq.com  and yeah learn how to code HTML
<acerone> hollywoodb: auto lo ; iface lo inet loopback  . thats all
<acerone> hollywoodb: nothing for eth0 or ath0
<acerone> hollywoodb: is that why its unknown?
<jassim> Hello, could someone please tell me how I can make my Microsoft headset work with ubuntu?
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  Yes, unfortunately it just says to do the whole "configure make install" thing , which I already knew...
<jassim> quickchat 300
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  so thanks again for your help
<sebsebseb> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<sebsebseb> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hollywoodb> acerone: no, that's correct.  are you using networkmanager?
<acerone> hollywoodb: yes
<ashish> i know how to code in html but i need a editor like dreamweaver
<sebsebseb> !headset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset
<Free0ne> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11 (intrepid), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<Ikelos234> musikgoat|main:  and I'll have to pay closer attn to what the repos contain
<hollywoodb> ashish: there isn't a drop-in replacement for dreamweaver, but you could try it under wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=183
<sebsebseb> ashish: lol that is for noobs
<sebsebseb> ashish: try NVU or something
<Flannel> ashish: Check out Kompozer
<Flannel> !noob | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bruce89> !insult | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insult
<hollywoodb> ashish: there's nvu, bluefish, kompozer, screem, and more
<sebsebseb> uh  yeah noobs heh,  I meant it's best to hand code just takes up longer time,  and sure really complex sites will be done in Dreamweaver
<sebsebseb> to save time
<hollywoodb> acerone: OK, you don't want interfaces managed by networkmanager to be listed in /etc/network/interfaces, so that file is OK
<acerone> hollywoodb: I just cant figure out why airmon-ng wont work now
<M4d3L> hi. I have some problem with java on ubuntu 8.10. am trying to install Zend Studio For Eclipse and I always got this error : exec: 2481: /tmp/install.dir.10313/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found
<sebsebseb> ashish: to be honest  the Linux altenratives to Dreamweaver aren't that great really,   I expect Dreamweaver will run under  Wine though,  or you could run it in a Windows virtual machine, as long as your computer has enough RAM
<TwistedGhost> So any time i try to play games or watch movies my computer freeze
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that is ENOUGH.
<TwistedGhost> What would be causeing thios?
<sebsebseb> TwistedGhost: ok got the graphics card driver?
<acerone> hollywoodb: in my job its important that i have access to tools lke aircrack and kismet. And they were working fine, until I ran the update manager
<ashish> how to install nvu
<musikgoat|main> sebsebseb, ashish, some versions of dreamweaver do run in wine
<sebsebseb> ashish: you want kompozer, NVU isn't suppourted anymore
<TwistedGhost> i tryed installing the graphics card driver and it broke my graphics
<ashish> i m using gnome
<ashish> so that komposer not
<Gnea> ashish: kompozer will install and work just fine
<sebsebseb> !wine | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Gnea> it doesn't require a KDE interface, just a few kde libraries to display
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's quite a bit of work for just a simple procedure
<sebsebseb> Gnea: what was enough?
<TwistedGhost> sebsebseb, when i did try to install the graphics card drivers it broke my graphics so i couldnt see anything and had to reinstall
<ThomasGHenry> hey folks I think I broke how/which repos apt-get and aptitude look at. how can i restore the defaults?
<sebsebseb> TwistedGhost: ok  that's your problem then probably
<sebsebseb> TwistedGhost: also when it comes to AVI or whatever for vidoe you got the codecs?
<sebsebseb> codecs
<jassim> lifechat 3000 wont work with ubuntu, HELP!
<Gnea> sebsebseb: when you say that the linux alternative html editors aren't all that good. I've never had a problem with them, and thousands of others haven't either.
<hydrogen18> Thomas = yes edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TwistedGhost> ok so how do install the graphics card drivers so they wont break my computer?
<hollywoodb> acerone: are you sure there wasn't a kernel update?  maybe have a look at this thread, specifically posts 5,6,7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943189
<ThomasGHenry> ok thx
<acerone> hollywoodb: yeah, on second glance there was a kernel update, so I booted the old kernel up, but still the same problem
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I would rather hand code than use a WYSIWYG :)  yes it takes longer, but much more control over my code, so  no junk code, and then it's great fun to validate it on w3.org
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's fine, but don't push your method down someone elses throat when they're clearly looking to use a different method. kthx :)
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Seamonkey makes sense though,  browser, HTML editor, and that all in one
<Free0ne> hollywoodb: I just noticed that when running synaptic and typing in the root password and then exiting and running wireshark as root it didn't require the root password. That means that the same terminal session executed them as well and if I ran another graphical program from the menu that would be vulnerable to a sudo command from shellcode?
<Gnea> TwistedGhost: what video card?
<LordFDisk> acerone, my wifi card stopped working ...after the kernel 2.6.27-13 and everything looked right in 8.10 but didn't work, so I reinstalled and just updated to 2.6.27-11
<TwistedGhost> radeon 9 something series
<musikgoat|main> Free0ne: sudo is on a time delay
<acerone> LordFDisk: what did you reinstall? the whole os?
<Stupendoussteve> Free0ne: It's cached
<Flannel> Free0ne: your sudo password is cached for 10(15?) minutes by default.  I believe terminals have a different cache (each one, which means GUI is separate)
<LordFDisk> acerone, yep
<Gnea> TwistedGhost: okay, you should check the ATI page and make sure you're lining the correct driver up with the correct card, as there are a few different ATI drivers
<hollywoodb> acerone: if you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne you'll need to do the make; sudo make install; sudo modprobe ath_pci every time you do a kernel update
<Gnea> !ATI | TwistedGhost
<ubottu> TwistedGhost: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ax-Ax> dont type sudo rm / -rf :D:D
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<acerone> hollywoodb: ok, Ill try that, and see if that fixes my problem
<bruenig> dos that even work?
<Stupendoussteve> Yes it does
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> let me see
<Free0ne> alright thanks
<hollywoodb> Free0ne: running a GUI app with root priviledges in Gnome is different from using sudo in a terminal.  Think of each terminal session as a new login, but you only logged into Gnome once, so it is like launching them from the same term
<bruenig> oh it does
<Stupendoussteve> Free0ne: If it didn't use that behavior, you would be getting nag screens quite often
<jrib> bruenig: not on ubuntu
<haytham-med> hi all, when i quit from a game the sound doesnot function in my system(unless i restart the system)
<bruenig> Flannel: does ubuntu not to --no-preserve-root stuff?
<Flannel> Free0ne: You can manually kill cache though, if you want.
<bruenig> not do*
<haytham-med> using hp pavilian dv5
<Flannel> bruenig: Depends on your version.  And that's still not a reason to play with said command.
<bruenig> Flannel: right, just curious
<acerone> on a side note how do I purge the apt-cache? (to free up space on a 16gb ssd)
<sebsebseb> Flannel: remove root something?   the command?
<bruenig> seems like the sort of thing ubuntu would be on top of
<Flannel> bruenig: I believe Hardy and Intrepid have it enabled by default
<haytham-med> so how to restart sound?
<musikgoat|main> acerone: apt-get clean --purge
<usser> acerone, sudo apt-get clean
<acerone> danke
<sebsebseb> musikgoat|main: sudo apt-get purge program
<musikgoat|main> sebsebseb: thats not what he asked
<mezy> hello everyone
<M4d3L> hi. I have some problem with java on ubuntu 8.10. am trying to install Zend Studio For Eclipse and I always got this error : exec: 2481: /tmp/install.dir.10313/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: not found   anyone have an idea why?
<eseven73> ok i just had a very close call with complete meltdown of my 8.10, I somehow got very lucky and it just worked itself out, I *DONT* want to go through that again, so how easy could I make my /home on a seperate partition?
<M4d3L> I have 64bit version
<Flannel> !separatehome | eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<eseven73> Flannel: ok ill try that thanks
<Slart> eseven73: if you can "create" some empty disk space to put a home partition on it's not very hard to set it up
<peaches__> why the hell does pulseaudio on kubuntu give segmentation fault trying to run the daemon
<eseven73> slart idealy I'd like to have /home on my external USB hdd, because it's on a very small hdd rigth now (30 gigs) and the external is 300 gigs
<acerone> hollywoodb: dang, it. it still doesnt work right
<Slart> eseven73: oh... not entirely sure if you can do that.. it depends on when usb discs are mounted.. if they are mounted (or can be set to mount) when the computer boots and not when the user logs in I guess it would be ok.. the problem is I think usb drives are mounted after the user logs in..
<matt> As a long KDE user, I have decided to try gnome. I am trying to figure out a good media player. suggestions.
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hollywoodb> acerone: can you `modprobe ath_pci` without any errors?
<Slart> matt: vlc is _a_ media player..
<eseven73> slart yeah that's what i was fearing
<acerone> hollywoodb: yes,
<acerone> hollywoodb: and thats why Im so confused, it seems to working, but its nto
<hollywoodb> what modules are listed by `sudo lsmod | grep ath` ?
<matt> Slart: Let me rephrase that, audio jukebox.
<ghone> eseven73: Couldn't you just repatition the external HDD, cp your home directory over, then clear out your home directory and symlink it the the external HDD partition?
<acerone> hollywoodb: ath_rate_sample;ath_pci;wlan;ath_hal
<mezy> i can't get to my hdd when using the live usb. i always get an erro,r saying that accoring to mtab /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/disk. then another erro puts up saying its uable to mount my hdd
<eseven73> ghone: why would i have to repartition the externall? It's already ext3
<hollywoodb> acerone: OK, the new drivers are ath5k, so it looks fine to me. guess I'm stumped, i think it should be working
<acerone> hollywoodb: should, and did. but idk
<Patrick_O> Hello, I'm trying to trouble shoot a small script I'm using to start from programs at boot. The script works fine from the terminal, but when run on boot it does not launch the window. In Sessions it shows the script as currently running. Any ideas?
<ghone> eseven: beacues I am drunk and you are not so my logic is inherently superior.
<Slart> matt: ahh.. my bad... well.. I use quod libet myself... but there are plenty.. audacious for just a simple music player.. amarok runs on gnome too if you want that..
<mezy> and when i try to look for my hdd in /media/disk, it doesn't show up
<acerone> hollywoodb: which update is responsible for the ath5k driver? i may just reinstall and then blacklist that update
<eseven73> ghone: hehe :)
<acerone> hollywoodb: or else just carefully go through every update
<matt> Slart: Don't know if I like the idea of kde and gnome.
<bruce89> !opinion | matt
<ubottu> matt: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dosha> hi
<hollywoodb> acerone: I believe ath5k is included in the kernel, i.e. not a separate package, but I don't really know a lot about ath5k
<Slart> matt: I think it worked quite nicely the last time I tried it.. but it's your decision
<sebsebseb> Dosha: hi
<alessandro_> ciao
<Travis-42> how do I make ubuntu automatically update the time for daylight savings time?
<sebsebseb> !dst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst
<Slart> matt: also take a look at banshee or .. what is the other one called that talks to ipods.. rock something
<acerone> hollywoodb: oh well, im stumped. so im going to reinstall and then when it comes time to update, I will read through each one and try to spot which one was the issue
<Slart> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bruenig> Travis-42: ntp
<Toast> Does Intrepid do any automatic cleaning of /var/cache/apt ?
<Slart> matt: ah.. rockbox
<wue3736> hollywoodb: i think for some strange reason they left out ath5k on 8.10
<sebsebseb> Dosha:  want help with something?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Travis-42> bruenig: ntp: command not found?
<musikgoat|main> Travis-42: if you had your timezone set correctly and your system up to date, it should have changed
<Slart> Travis-42: the protocol is called ntp.. the client might be called something else.. or you have to install it first
<aboucher> how can i dual boot 2 hard drives with grub
<Travis-42> ok :-/ I'll try to figure out what's wrong.  my timezone has been set right and my system is up to date, but it never updated for some reason
<matt> Slart: 8.10 is intrepid?
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Matr|X> how i can read file ext is mdb in ubuntu
<Slart> matt: yes
<Slart> !intrepid | matt
<ubottu> matt: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Travis-42> I guess ntp support wasn't installed, strange.  is that not a default?
<Matr|X> how i can read file ext is mdb in ubuntu
<bruenig> Travis-42: you have to get it
<silentContender> How do you get a process name from a process ID?
<Slart> !info ntp | Travis-42
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-6ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 431 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Narcissus> 2/2
<Matr|X> how i can read file ext is mdb in ubuntu
<bruenig> !info openntp
<ubottu> Package openntp does not exist in intrepid
<bruenig> hmm
<dajxd> Hey- has anyone here had any luck installing freeBoB on Ubuntu?
<Slart> !info ntpdate | Travis-42
<ubottu> ntpdate (source: ntp): client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-6ubuntu2.2 (intrepid), package size 60 kB, installed size 216 kB
<bruenig> that one is better
<bruenig> the open one
<Travis-42> oh :-/  I kind of just expected ubuntu to automatically update for dst for me, I didn't realize I needed an external file.  but thank you for the help
<sebsebseb> dajxd: what's freeBoB?
<Slart> Travis-42: I have no idea what the difference between the two packages are
<Patrick_O> I have a script that runs correctly from the terminal but doesn't seem to work when set to run during boot. Here's the script: #!/bin/sh
<Patrick_O> ./paparazzi3/sw/ground_segment/tmtc/link  -d /dev/ttyUSB0 &
<Patrick_O> ./paparazzi3/sw/ground_segment/tmtc/server &
<Patrick_O> ./paparazzi3/sw/ground_segment/cockpit/gcs"        Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<dajxd> sebsebseb: it's an older version of ffado- firewire audio drivers for linux.
<bruce89> Travis-42: it doesn't see tzdata
<sebsebseb> dajxd: oh ok
<bruce89> !info tzdata | Travis-42
<ubottu> tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2009b-0ubuntu0.8.10 (intrepid), package size 657 kB, installed size 6240 kB
<musikgoat|main> Travis-42: system -> admin -> time and date...  the TZ and manual was selected in there?
<Travis-42> musikgoat|main: yea, that's what it's set as
<deany> how come the bottom compiz "cap" is still same, even tho the top cap is the image ive set
<Sal__> if I have have multiple files across 3 separate systems... is there a way on a computer I connect to 1 of the system through samba, and see the files from all 3 of the systems?
<rutger1> any ideas on how to get a intel 950 gma running?
<Sal__> im really baffled on this one :l
 * SmoothOp is in the same boat with an intel 945gm
<dajxd> sebsebseb:  http://freebob.sourceforge.net/index.php/FreeBoB_on_Debian_GNU/Linux#Installing  is what I'm trying to do, but I don't have the public key for the two sources.  I think that's the problem?
<sebsebseb> Sal__: yes Samba can  do your files of all the Windows machines
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sal__> works with Mac
<Sal__> so its not just windows
<sebsebseb> dajxd: I don't know never used that before
<Sal__> but thats not my question
<Sal__> i know how to use samba shares
<dajxd> sebsebseb: okay, thanks anyway.
<Sal__> i want to know if its possible
<Free0ne_> Is it at all possible to change my current filesystem (ext3) to ext4? I compiled and installed the newest kernel the other day and for the learning experience I'd like to change up this filesystem while keeping all the data the same (if at all possible)
<Sal__> i have 3 separate computers, with folders on each of files
<sebsebseb> Free0ne_: ok Ext4 is still buggy
<Sal__> i want to be able to mount a samba drive of one of the 3 computers.... and see the files on all 3 of the computers
<silentContender> I have a problem with a SEGV signal from a progam, it kills my login.  How do I ID the problem?
<Sal__> in that 1 mount
<Sal__> is that possible?
<bruce89> Free0ne_: kernelnewbies
<usser> SmoothOp, works fine for me GM965/960
<Sal__> anybody have any idea?
<bruce89> Free0ne_: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<usser> sebsebseb, no it isnt, ext4 is in stable kernel now
<bruce89> Free0ne_: if / is using extents, you'll need grub2
<zlr> that's what samba does Sal__ : create a samba share, connect to it on the 3 comuters, done.
<manpreet21nov> hey .... my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... can anyone help me out ??
<Sal__> zlr im trying to do it, in one connects
<Sal__> connect*
<Free0ne_> sebsebseb & bruce89: Thank you both for the quick replies
<sebsebseb> no problem
<acerone> how do I blacklist an update from the ubuntu update manager
<Sal__> zlr: so if I connect to say, computer 1...... the share i get from computer 1, will show me the files on computer 1 2 and 3...
<manpreet21nov> hey ... can aanyone solve my problem ??
<zlr> hmm
<zlr> no
<Sal__> right, thats what im trying to do
<Sal__> is it possible ?
<homeskill> how is it ubuntu uses sys-v style /etc/init.d/ scripts but doesnt have an /etc/inittab file?
<papapep> acerone: sudo apt-get hold package-name
<hollywoodb> manpreet21nov: try the forums, since nobody here seems to have any idea
<acerone> papapep: thanks
<zlr> Sal__:  create a share on computer1, put the files for all 3 machines in it, then connect to this share from the other two
<papapep> ;)
<Sal__> zlr that won't work
<Sal__> for what im attempting to do
<Sal__> i need to be able to do what i asked :l
<zlr> keep in mind Sal__ that you can write from only one machine at the same time
<manpreet21nov>  hey .... my internal mic is not working while making PC to PC calls ... can anyone help me out??
<zlr> Sal__: it sounds like to want a 3 node cluster
<Sal__> yeah zlr
 * bruce89 wished people chose proper nicks without underscores
<Sal__> could i mount the files on computer 2 and computer 3 to computer 1 ?
<sebsebseb> !tab | bruce89
<ubottu> bruce89: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bruce89> I know thank you very much
 * Free0ne_ forgot he had irc already up and thinks about how sorry he is
 * _VIM_ glares at bruce89
 * Free0ne feels more at home now
<sebsebseb> bruce89: so why the complaining, and it's not difficult to type in a underscore
<papapep> Sal__: perhaps syncing the 3 remote directories in one local directory would work for you
<bruce89> it's a pain to have so many autocomplete option
<sebsebseb> bruce89: that's true
<Sal__> syncing ?
<bruce89> !rsync | Sal__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<sebsebseb> not that many for underscore right now though
<zash> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.3-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 324 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Sal__> you meaning downloading the files to one local directory ?
<Sal__> thats not going to work when you're dealing with 400-500gbs of files
<papapep> Sal__: big files or many small files?
<Dank_Master> hhm
<Dank_Master> i need help
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Dank_Master: help with what?
<Dank_Master> im new to unbuntu
<Dank_Master> and i changed my resolution
<billyoc> ubottu: beta?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta?
<Dank_Master> and now its all a garbled
<billyoc> ubottu: beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> Dank_Master: ok do you have the graphics driver installed?
<Dank_Master> no
<Dank_Master> i was attempting to
<Dank_Master> it was giving me an error as well
<Dank_Master> something about unicoding im not sure
<Sal__> pappa many small files usually
<Matr|X> he in installed now mdbtools
<Sal__> but it can vary honestly
<Matr|X> but i cant find it
<sebsebseb> Dank_Master: ok which version of Ubuntu?  how old is your computer?   Nivida or ATI?
<Matr|X> how can i run it
<linxuz3r> hey
<sebsebseb> linxuz3r: hi
<Dank_Master> i just downloaded ubuntu yesterday so probably the newest, its an older computer running an amd64 and its using an ati radeon 9800
<linxuz3r> my hard drives are making sound when i power on
<linxuz3r> is that good or bad?
<sebsebseb> Dank_Master: older computer how old?
<guntbert> !enter | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dank_Master> mmm
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matr|X> ok
<Dank_Master> prolly 6 years old
<papapep> Sal__: I think you could give it a try...rsync is fast
<linxuz3r> my hard drives are making sound when i power on
<sebsebseb> Dank_Master: maybe your card does not work with the xorg in 8.10
<linxuz3r> is that good or bad?
<Dank_Master> it worked at first
<Dank_Master> untill i changed resolution
<Dank_Master> now its a bunch of lines
<Matr|X> i installed mdptools on my ubunto  but i cant find and run mdb files still
<sebsebseb> Dank_Master: don't know
<Matr|X> i cant find mdbtools
<ekontsevoy> I have a few APT packages that have "rc" status after I removed them. I purged them too, and ran apt-get autoclean just in case, but "rc" status remains. How do I completely get rid of them?
<guntbert> linxuz3r: ask in #hardware please
<Toast> Does anyone find /var/cache/apt gets very large? After reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/13116 , (which is set to resolved), I see some people still having problems. This is important to some partitioning decisions I am making.
<sebsebseb> Toast: 16GB or so for /  and you should be fine
<sebsebseb> Toast: oh and with a seperate home partition
<Matr|X> eny help :(
<Matr|X> guntbert
<zilleplus> hey i reinstalled my ubuntu server8 but can't get internet on it can someone help me??
<guntbert> Matr|X: I suppose mdbtools is a package with several files in it, are you using synaptic?
<Matr|X> im using ubuntu hardy
<papapep> Sal__: what kind of access do you need? read read/write, execution...how often do they change?
<silentContender> How do I track a process down using a process ID?
<Sal__> read/write
<Sal__> papa, i have 100 users
<guntbert> Matr|X: I asked about the program for adding/removing software
<Toast> sebsebseb: Thanks. This machine has a 10GB drive which will have root and a 40GB drive for swap and home. My debian etch server doesn't automaticly clean out /var/cache/apt, so I wanted to make sure intrepid did. This machine is for a non-technical user so need to be maintaince free :)
<Sal__> all storing data across 3 servers
<Sal__> i want to give them to ability to mount a share on their home computers
<Sal__> with all of their files
<Matr|X> im new i dont know wht u talking about
<Sal__> but in a lot of cases their files are spread along the 3 servers and not just one
<Matr|X> i just apt-get install mdbtools
<Guest14629> Hello,everyone does anyone know how i can make the Arora browser work with the plugins such as Flash and such?
<Matr|X> with sudo command   , and evry thing gone good
<Matr|X> Setting up mdbtools (0.5.99.0.6pre1.0.20051109-4) ...
<Matr|X> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<Matr|X> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<guntbert> Matr|X: ok, I have to look up something, brb
<Matr|X> hb
<Matr|X> how can i run mdbtools from my ubunto , i had installed the tools but i cant find it
<guntbert> Matr|X: try "apt-file list mdbtools", that  should give you a list of installed files
<billybigrigger> hahaha why is update manager trying to remove deluge on me?
<billybigrigger> 6 packages to be removed
<billybigrigger> is this due to the pyhton upgrading?
<Matr|X> n**@xob:~$ apt-file list mdbtools
<Matr|X> The program 'apt-file' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Matr|X> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Matr|X> bash: apt-file: command not found
<Matr|X> this waht i got bro
<bruce89> !flood | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Matr|X> ok
<Nark> hi there
<Nark> how can i go on french help channel?
<Nark> please
<lstarnes> Nark: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Nark> thx
<b10h4z4rd> Icon theme does not change completely - what to do ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Is there a movie player for Ubuntu that can play .rmvb/rm files?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Hey guys
<Nark> bye and good night
<rabbit_ubuntu> Night
<dayo> Matr|X: sudo aptitude install apt-file
<radoen> hi
<papapep> Sal__: then perhaps NFS is what you need
<Sal__> nFS ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> nfs?
<dayo> !welcome | radoen
<ubottu> radoen: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<bruce89> !nfs | Sal__
<ubottu> Sal__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Sal__> network files system
<rabbit_ubuntu> Having sound issues all of a sudden. Last night I could hear everything just fine. And now I Cant hear anything. I dont even hear the african instrumental when it boots up. And when I go to "System->Pref->Sound" And change everything to ALSA (i saw it on the net to try it). I still have no sound. ANd when I "run test" I get this error --> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open 
<guntbert> Matr|X: you can also use "dpkg -L mdbtools" to get the list of files
<brandon_thomson> is it possible to get dialogs for an app to open in the same workspace as that app? Instead of always workspace 1?
<Matr|X> after get the list wht i wil do
<Sal__> papa i can connect NFS to multiple computers ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Hi, is there a movie player for Ubuntu that can play .rmvb/rm files?
<rabbit_ubuntu> Can anyone provide assistance?
<papapep> Sal__: you can mount/export any directory from/to any machine
<pl_> hi.  how do i switch from using rndis0 to eth0?
<dayo> !be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<guntbert> !who | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dayo> !help | rabbit_ubuntu
<ubottu> rabbit_ubuntu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> Matr|X: look at the file names, as you see there is no mdb-tools, but every file under /usr/bin is an executable, you can find out about usage with "man <progname>"
<pl_> i installed rndis0 and now my wireless is not working.  how can turn wireless back on?
<Matr|X> ok
<goliate> bonjour tt le monde
<guntbert> !fr | goliate
<ubottu> goliate: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me to install my wireless network card please
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lvlefisto> hi, ubottu's ubuntu.db published in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots seems to be encrypted or not being a sqlite database: SQL error: file is encrypted or is not a database
<Matr|X> !tab guntbert u know eny other way to read one file here is mdb :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lesshaste> how do I get alt-sysrq to work in ubuntu?
<rogue780> I'm having an issue with samba. I just setup ubuntu 8.10 server to be a file server on my home network. I now have it configured to allow access to a share without entering password or username on any of my windows boxes, but my mac mini with mac os x 10.4.11 asks for authentication and then won't connect. my smb.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1356083
<royaflash_> hi
<Liquid-Man> Hi everyone, quick question...Does Ubuntu Desktop come with the same applications (Apache, MySQL etc) as Ubuntu Server?
<E3b> hello all
<zash> rogue780: try with "guest only = yes"
<lstarnes> Liquid-Man: not by default, but they are also available in the repositories
<codeuser> Liquid-Man: Have you asked that for days on end?
<Free0ne> Liquid-Man: No
<zash> Liquid-Man: the only difference between desktop and server is what packages are pre-installed
<codeuser> Liquid-Man: or are you a bot?
<Liquid-Man> ok thanks
<Liquid-Man> everyone
<codeuser> Liquid-Man: I seem to remember you asking that exact question yesterday... and the day before that. Maybe not.
<rconan> why would ubuntu (through wubi) stop at an initramfs prompt immediately after install?
<rogue780> zash, in the global or the share? and if the share, should i comment out guest ok = Yes ?
<guntbert> Matr|X: you type gun<tab> to get guntbert and highlite me :), and yes, I *think* openoffice can read mdb, but I'm not sure
<E3b> I have a problem with ubuntu 8.10, when eth0 is go down, ubuntu is frozen... when I plug it and eth0 is up, then it's ok, dmesg:
<E3b> [31854.705060] ata4.01: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<Liquid-Man> coduser...not sure if you're a bot or not but first time I've logged into here
<codeuser> rconan: If windows tampers at all with WUBI it could happen.
<E3b> someone can help me please?
<elmnas> can someone help me to install a rtl8187 driver
<codeuser> Liquid-Man: Ok, nvm.
<Matr|X> i find good way :) to do that "D i copy the file into the windows dirctory then i reastart my computer and use micrsoft  access
<rconan> codeuser: it's literally just been installed
<royaflash_> hi
<codeuser> rconan: I've had to WUBI twice every time for it to work.
<royaflash_> hi
<codeuser> rconan: I don't much like WUBI.
<rconan> what do you mean?
<m3gaman> I have been searching google for a "cheatsheet" so to speak on the linux directory structure and have been unable to locate one...if anyone is aware of a location to download a pdf could they point me in the right direction? Thanks
<codeuser> rconan: go to windows, add/remove and uninstall it.
<codeuser> rconan: then reinstall it.
<codeuser> rconan: it should work.
<hydrogen18> m3gaman, one moment I havea link
<lesshaste> alt-sysrq doesn't seem to do anything at all for me
<Gartral> fspot comes up everytime i plug my dap in, and it also mislabels it as a sansa e280. all i want to know, is how too stop fspot from comeing up?
<m3gaman> awesome...thank you very much
<rconan> codeuser: ok, I'll try it...
<hydrogen18> i think this is what you want http://www.debianadmin.com/linux-directory-structure-overview.html
<hydrogen18> megaman, you are probably wondering where stuff is stored and where to add stuff
<hollywoodb> m3gaman: not a cheatsheet, but good info: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<guntbert> !files | m3gaman
<ubottu> m3gaman: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Flannel> m3gaman: http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg
<Matr|X> I lOve Ubuntu  :(
<hydrogen18> anyone else here have a dell mini 9?
<m3gaman> holy jumpin...thanks a million for all the links you guys..
<sanjud> Gartral -> because of udev rules
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to buy a dvi cable splitter of some sort and have one monitor output run two monitors?
<Matr|X> thx guys
<hydrogen18> FFEMT, yes
<Matr|X> about helping :) u all here is so kind
<hydrogen18> FFEMT, it is usually an active device
<[T]ank> can anyone here recommend a good bluetooth adapter and bluetooth hands free device for use with ubuntu? I already have a jawbone handsfree... but still need a usb bluetooth adapter.
<Gartral> sanjud: i dont care if it's part of the kernel, how do i turn it OFF?
<Matr|X> but i couldnt read the mdb untel now
<FFEMTcJ> hydrogen18: what does active device mean?
<hydrogen18> FFEMT, it takes the signal in and regenerates two copies from the source
<FFEMTcJ> ok hydrogen18 do i need anything special or just the splitter?
<sanjud> Gartral -> well you have to read up on udev,  rules are usually put in   /etc/udev/rules.d/    look among  those scripts where the rule specific to your device is
<hydrogen18> the appropriate cables, one cheap place for stuff like you want is www.monoprice.net
<FFEMTcJ> hydrogen18 if my video card has two outs, i should be able to turn that into 4 monitors correct?
<wonderworld> hey, since intrepid the xorg.conf is nearly empty. so how would i find out which driver is used for graphics on the system?
<hydrogen18> Theoretically, but that is highly dependent on the video cards abilities
<Gartral> sanjud: my device isn't going to be listed, we haven't written any defaults for sansa devices, (Rockboxed, i should add) and also, _ONLY_ fspot says it's an e280, it's really an e250
<[T]ank> or maybe just recommend a good usb bluetooth adapter and I will play with the jawbone hands free
<elmnas> please can someone help me I cant install a driver. to my network, I do something wrong..
<FFEMTcJ> hydrogen18: an nvidia 8600?
<ganymede> can someone look at my dmesg and tell me if there is anything malicious in there? there are some weird UDP checksum errors from suspicious looking IP addresses and a lot of IPv6 errors: http://pastebin.com/d61bafdfc
<tooota> hi
<sewey> hi
<pro1apse> hi guys
<pro1apse> so what is everyones favorite console/terminal irc client?
<FFEMTcJ> irssi
<tooota> waht
<ganymede> pro1apse, i don't think surveys are appropriate for this channel
<guntbert> !poll | pro1apse
<ubottu> pro1apse: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Until_It_Sleeps> Is there any media player for Ubuntu other than RealPlayer that can play rm/rmvb files?
<pro1apse> ok sorry i was just curious where to start, thanks anyway
<ganymede> Until_It_Sleeps, mplayer can play it if you have a certain something installed, maybe helix player from medibuntu or something
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I get the codec for MPlayer?
<pmcclelland> I'm having trouble sharing my vista shares with an ubuntu guest (vmware server 2)
<pmcclelland> using cifs to do it
<pmcclelland> can see the shares but I can
<pmcclelland> can
<pmcclelland> can't move anything to the vista drives
<guntbert> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pmcclelland> get a memory error
<Until_It_Sleeps> lmao
<pmcclelland> yeah did that my accident
<coincoin161> do you know some DSL with a 2.6 kernel ?
<guntbert> !ot | coincoin161
<ubottu> coincoin161: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pmcclelland> Running Ubuntu 8.04 (VMWare Server 2.0). Trying to share my Vista shares usig cips. I can mount the shares fine and can access them. The problem I get is when I try to move data to the vista drives. I get a memory allocation error. Has anyone else run into this problem?
<sanjud> Gartral-> correct you have not written your own rules, so the sysfs/hotplug system did its best guess to what device you have and what defualt rule it applied
<Until_It_Sleeps> Are there any media converters for Ubuntu that can convert Rm/rmvb files to different formats?
<pmcclelland> I know the problem is coming from windows but I can't seem to fix it. I have completely opened up my sharing and I ams still getting the same problem.
<Gartral> thats very funny, as i have no sansa devices at all where you told me too look
<Gartral> @ sanjud
<DrHalan> hey, is there a software on ubuntu to convert a string to an md5 hash?
<rogue780> zash, http://www.pastebin.ca/1356104
<sanjud> Gartral -> system is not perfect, it detected something that is akin to what a sansa device is? so it applied a rule pertaining to sansa
<Reenen> if I order a cd from shipit, how up to date is it in terms of patches?
<rogue780> zash, mac still no likey
<sanjud> Gartral -> thats why i suggested you create your own rule to supercede what the system detects it as, so your rule will prioritize over the default
<Gartral> well, its mostly right, but there are no entries _AT ALL_ in /ect/udev/rules.d for anything sansa
<guntbert> DrHalan: yes, "md5sum -", then type the string, finish with <ctrl>d
<sanjud> Gartral-> it uses regexp so you may not have spotted it easily, but am sure there are rules there, not easy to digest really..
<Until_It_Sleeps> Anybody know of any media converters that can convert from RM/RMVB to other formats?
<sanjud> Gartral-> again, create your own rule for your specific device and put it at highest priority or lowest number in the /etc/udev/rules.d
<Gartral> sanjud: ok, your partially right, now it tries to open f-spot, and nautilus...
<rabbit_ubuntu> Later guys
<sanjud> Gartral-> i know am right :P...i've been struggling to understand udev rules..lol
<NICK2> HOLA
<Gartral> ok, reverting that and starting at step one, this thing is annoying me to no end, if i seem "testy" thats why
<mennendez> is in ubuntu or in evince a file in which is registered the history of opened files?
<mennendez> is there?
<Until_It_Sleeps> I'll take this as a no. :'( Well, looks like I'm going with a virtual machine with XP...
<balzac> hello
<Gartral> mennendez: yes, im sure there is, i just don't know where it is
<balzac> I have an audio problem
<balzac> I rebooted alsa and it didn't help
<prince_jammys> Until_It_Sleeps: mencoder can probably do it, as well as ffmpeg.
<rogue780> I'm having an issue with samba. I just setup ubuntu 8.10 server to be a file server on my home network. I now have it configured to allow access to a share without entering password or username on any of my windows boxes, but my mac mini with mac os x 10.4.11 asks for authentication and then won't connect. my smb.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1356104
<balzac> I hate rebooting my damned computer like I'm running windows
<sebsebseb> lol
<balzac> How can I get audio back?
<mennendez> gartral: any idea? where I can look for the answer?
<Gartral> balzac: 1st off, whats the problem?
<balzac> no audio
<Gartral> ok, did you have audio before?
<balzac> yeah
<guntbert> Until_It_Sleeps: did you see http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/ ?
<balzac> And it will be back if I reboot
<balzac> but I can restart alsa but it won't fix it
<balzac> I've been getting these "media core" errors
<Gartral> balzac: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<balzac> It's making me paranoid that Microsoft is paying to subvert hardware compatibility drivers in the Linux kernel
<balzac> I should install pulse audio?
<mennendez> gantral: the problem is that my usb pen destroyed a folder in which I had 20 pdf files- I need to know, at least, the names of those files
<balzac> I'll be happy to install it
 * _VIM_ hands balzac a tin-foil hat for the paranoia
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_O
 * Until_It_Sleeps hugs guntbert
<Gartral> balzac, no, first lets see if it's installed
<sebsebseb> Until_It_Sleeps: are you a guy or girl?
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: who cares?
<Chaorain> um how do I install a .package file?
<balzac> ko
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: I ask to do with the hugging.
<balzac> thanks Gartral. I'll check that now.
<Gartral> balzac: np, if it IS installed, you'll want to remove it, if it's not installed, leave it that way and we'll try a different audio engine
<balzac> yes, v 0.9.10
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: stop there while you're ahead.
<asdasr> hi, i can't install ezmlm on ubuntu server 8.10
<asdasr> get this error about libc.so.6?
<balzac> I'll remove it
<asdasr> anyone familiar with ezmlm?
<guntbert> Until_It_Sleeps: nice :) - but really "google is your friend" (searched for rmvb ubuntu, it was the 3rd link)
<sebsebseb> _VIM_: what did you mean by that exactly?
<balzac> Gartral: looks like it wants to remove a meta-package as well: "Ubuntu Desktop"
<eladmeidar> can anyone help me with a cron tab problem? i feel a bit stupid. http://pastie.org/411133
<eladmeidar> :)
<balzac> ubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> a) ask question b) assume there's no solution if no answer in 4 minutes c) have someone google obvious keywords d) hug person
<rickard> How do I enable VPN in network manager?
<Gartral> balzac: hmm, i wonder who the hell built that into it's dependency lists, ok, leave it allone, search OSS and install that
<homeskill> whats the diff between init and initd?
<_VIM_> sebsebseb: nevermind
<Chaorain> how do I install a .package?
<jrib> Chaorain: you avoid it
<rogue780> I'm having an issue with samba. I just setup ubuntu 8.10 server to be a file server on my home network. I now have it configured to allow access to a share without entering password or username on any of my windows boxes, but my mac mini with mac os x 10.4.11 asks for authentication and then won't connect. my smb.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1356104 can anyone help?
<jmcs> balzac you can try executing "killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio" it works for me.
<balzac> Install something called OSS?
<Chaorain> wrong file type to install with?
<balzac> jmcs: I'll try that
<Gartral> balzac: yes, OSS is another sound engine
<balzac> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<balzac> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Gartral> !oss | balzac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<RoastedTiresX> Is there a reason I cannot chown to a different user other than root with the folder I created to mount my flash drive to??
<Gartral> jmcs: the funny thing about all this is: pulse audio is working fine for me, i haven't hit a single problem
<balzac> OSS isn't in the repository
<FernandoF> hello
<balzac> I should get involved in package management because I'm a connisseur of software
<balzac> There's this nice utility in the repos called yeahconsole
<guntbert> !welcome | FernandoF
<asdasr> anyone?
<ubottu> FernandoF: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<balzac> it's like yakuake or guake except that it's for xterm
<balzac> the problem is, it's broken
<FernandoF> I send a message with Firefox, using hotmail and my  text box is received empty on the other side. What could I do? (ubuntu 8.10, Firefox 3.0)
<FernandoF> I tryed a forward to myself and I receive it empty as well
<balzac> and when I see packages which are broken, I'm reminded that it's a competitive environment and people are lobbying to get their software included or others excluded
<rogue780> FernandoF, no use hotmail?
<balzac> well, yeahconsole is tiny and it can serve those of us who don't use gnome terminal, but prefer xterm
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<balzac> another gripe
<FernandoF> sorry rogue780, but it is a very old address and I would like to keep it
<Gartral> need to get fspot to stop loading on plugin of my dap, im about to just uninstall it all together
<Flannel> FernandoF: Do textboxes work fine on other websites?
<RoastedTiresX> Is there a reason I cannot chown to a different user other than root with the folder I created to mount my flash drive to??
<balzac> I don't like how there's a channel offered called #ubuntu-offtopic. That sounds like the channel was named by someone who was annoyed about general discussion.
<guntbert> asdasr: ezmlm is not in intrepid
<lemoon> Hello all
<balzac> why not call it #ubuntu-free-discussion instead of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Flannel> balzac: This channel is not for general discussion.  This channel is for support.
<balzac> yeah, well I don't feel like using #ubuntu-offtopic either, because the name is just not inviting
<onebadboy> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<balzac> did I just get kicked out?
<FernandoF> Flannel, yes they do
<LjL> balzac: yes. please stay ontopic
<Flannel> balzac: Again, please remain on topic in this channel.  The topic is Ubuntu support.  Not random discussion.  You don't need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic, but you cannot be off topic here.
<LjL> FernandoF: http://lifehacker.com/software/hotmail/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird-34583.php  http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#webmail
<balzac> Where's Mr. Shuttleworth? I'll have to tell him his ops are a bit on the testy side.
<LjL> FernandoF: there's way to use hotmail from evolution too (apt-cache search hotmail), but i suspect it's easier with thunderbird.
<Flannel> FernandoF: The only thing I can think of is that it's a hotmail issue.  Try turning javascript off?  Uh, try the user agent switcher?  I'm not sure.
<Flannel> Yeah, there's scrapers for using hotmail with a real mail client.
<FernandoF> Flannel and rogue780 i used to have problems under hotmail which were I was not able to write as text box was blocked for writing ...after a hard fight i have now the possibility to write, but after sending , text is empy. And it is empty even if i simply forward and do not write
<Huufarted> Anybody know how to make iptables list the port NUMBERS instead of the name?  (80 instead of www), etc?
<Flannel> FernandoF: Unfortunately, that sounds like a hotmail problem (with their html or whatever)
<LjL> Huufarted: sure, -n
<guntbert> Huufarted: read man iptables, but I guess its -n
<brandon_thomson> is it possible to get dialogs for an app to open in the same workspace as that app? Instead of always workspace 1?
<Huufarted> LjL, thanks.  :)
<RoastedTiresX> Is there a reason I cannot chown to a different user other than root with the folder I created to mount my flash drive to??
<Huufarted> iptables -Ln
<bruce89> !repeat | brandon_thomson
<ubottu> brandon_thomson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Huufarted> wow I'm retarded
<acalbaza> anyone know anything about the following error in dmesg : "powernow-k8: failing targ, change pending bit set"
<bruce89> !offend | Huufarted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offend
<Flannel> bruce89: erm, bruce89 hasn't said anything in almost an hour.
<Flannel> er, brandon_thomson
<Huufarted> bruce89, it's going to be pretty hard for me to offend myself.
<bruce89> true
<bruce89> I just like getting the bots involved
<babo> I've downloaded an iso of windows2000 server. it's 1.8 GB. i need to burn the iso, what's the best way to go about it ?
<Flannel> bruce89: Please don't abuse the bots, or the rest of the people in this channel.
<bruce89> !burn | babo
<ubottu> babo: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bruce89> Flannel: charming
<m3gaman> just wondering if there is a way to force an application to start on bootup (sort of like in windows how you could place the app in the startup folder)...any help would be appreciated Thanks
<babo> bruce89, i just get insufficient media space whenever i try to do it
<Gartral> k3b is amazing, sama as amarok!
<bruce89> you'll need to use a DVD
<hollywoodb> m3gaman: depends.  /etc/rc.local is for things that start on boot (non-GUI), your desktop environment (Gnome) handles things that start when you log in
<prince_jammys> !startup > m3gaman
<ubottu> m3gaman, please see my private message
<m3gaman> awesome, thanks for the help guys
<RoastedTiresX> Is there a reason I cannot chown to a different user other than root with the folder I created to mount my flash drive to??
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, UID/GID of  mounted directories are typiclly controlled by mount options, not chown/chgrp
<RoastedTiresX> sprinkmeier - Then I don't see what the difference is. I did that to my 3 sata backup drives.  Yet I can't do it to my flash drive.
<sparr> In firefox, or system-wide, how can I redirect all requests for http://foo.com:88 to http://foo.com:80 ?
<deany> babo, sounds like you got something else...1,8gig for windows ?  even the 3 in 1 win2000 pro/server/advanced wasnt that big
<albatr0ss> hello. I'd like to ask something. can I?
<sprinkmeier_> sparr, transparent proxy?
<ubuntu_> grrah fucking gnome xchat auto-connect shit
<sparr> sprinkmeier_: last resort
<prince_jammys> albatr0ss: yes, ask a detailed question, all in one line, and somebody might help
<bruce89> !ohmy | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<lesshaste> how do you get alt-sysrq to work in X? It seems X maps the keyboard in some way that disables it.
<albatr0ss> I replaced my swap partition with a swapfile. how do I find its UUID?
<albatr0ss> so I can add it to fstab
<sprinkmeier_> sparr, iptables? it'll trigger on IP address rather than hostname, but it might work
<prince_jammys> albatr0ss: sudo blkid
<albatr0ss> thanks.
<sparr> sprinkmeier_: ok, could do that.  not sure how to change ports, though
<homeskill> does ubuntu 8.10 use the 'upstart' version of init?
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of a good way to check what is bogging down my network?
<RoastedTiresX> sprinkmeier - how can I take ownership of my mounted flash drive then? I've do ne it with my SATA drives so I know it's possible.
<RoastedTiresX> ls -l
<guntbert> prince_jammys: blkid works on a file too?
<RoastedTiresX> oops
<Dracie> woops
<sprinkmeier_> sparr, been a while since I've done such mangling... IIRC you  need the POSTROUTING table.
<Ax-Ax> Actually, I did type not
<Ax-Ax> but whatever
<chris4585> so will CNR be in upcoming ubuntu releases? A friend says it will be... and I doubt him, some clarification?
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, How did it get mounted? if >1 users are logged on then sometimes there's a race-condition and one of the other users will 'own' it.
<prince_jammys> guntbert: no, missed that part.
<pbeanbag> hi folks can anyone tell me how to get my laptop screen to come on again? it juust went black after signing off
<guntbert> !ot | chris4585
<ubottu> chris4585: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> chris4585: No.  As far as I'm aware that whole deal fizzled out.
<RoastedTiresX> sprinkmeier - It was auto-mounted to "disk" or something like that, so I unmounted it by sudo umount. Then I tried to remount it to the directory I chose for it. I'm just trying to conduct a simple test - I don't need it to mount here automatically in the future.
<bruce89> chris4585: I sincerly hope not
<billybigrigger> chris4585, #ubuntu+1 is a good channel to ask aswell
<bruce89> only for Jaunty though
<chris4585> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> billybigrigger, chris4585: not really.  This channel works, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, file-system o the disk? If it's FAT/NTFS then you need to pass UID/GID options on the mount-command. If it's ext2 (or something else UNIX-y) then I usually just create a directory on the disk, chown it to me and then all is well.
<zulixp> which procam can convert videos for my cell phone?
<zulixp> ups,  program
<_Whipper__> vcl
<tom760> Ubuntu has gcc 4.3.1-1 installed.  Would it be easy to add version 4.1.2 on my system as well?  If not, what about to replace 4.3.1-1 with 4.1.2?
<_Whipper__> clv
<_Whipper__> dmn :)
<chris4585> suggestion a different channel for something thats very much on topic is a little annoying </RANT> :p
<zulixp> VLC?
<Gartral> what does UPS have to do with your cell phone?
<bruce89> tom760: why do you need gcc 4.1?
<_Whipper__> jep
<RoastedTiresX> sprinkmeier - Bingo. It's FAT32 on the flash drive and my SATA drives are EXT3.
<crx686> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work, I'm using ndsiwrapper and everything went fine it installed fine the device is present it shows up in network tools and ifconfig says it is up and running but i still can't connect to my router. I tried manually i tried it on automatic it seems to see it but nothing is happening any one can help me?? thnaks
<zulixp> ok, tnx :)
<RoastedTiresX> sprinkmeier - How woul dI go about that? Basically I want to chagne the mounted permissions of my FAT32 flash drive to be owned by someone other than root.
<gabbah> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed. I want to run kde4.2. Should i reinstall to kubuntu 8.10 or is it practically the same to just install kde4.2 on the current installation? Can I still run all the programs like normal or what will happen?
<_Whipper__> crx6: many possibilities there..
<pbeanbag> crx what kind of card i had to get my verizon to work on here
<rogue780> I'm having an issue with samba. I just setup ubuntu 8.10 server to be a file server on my home network. I now have it configured to allow access to a share without entering password or username on any of my windows boxes, but my mac mini with mac os x 10.4.11 asks for authentication and then won't connect. my smb.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1356104 can anyone help?
<billybigrigger> gabbah, yes you can install kde
<billybigrigger> gabbah, everything will work fine
<tom760> bruce89: another Linux PC, which I don't want to change, is running 4.1.2 and I want to try distcc with it and my Ubuntu desktop.  It seems like a good learning experience to.  Soon I want to read up on the different GCC versions and maybe I'll swap the other PC to a newer one.
<gabbah> billybigrigger, but if i install kubuntu, doesn't in have different apps?
<billybigrigger> gabbah, when you get to the login screen you can change you session to either gnome or kde
<billybigrigger> gabbah, somewhat
<billybigrigger> gabbah, if your not ever going to use gnome again, you could reinstall kubuntu
<bruce89> tom760: there is little difference between gcc versions
<gabbah> billybigrigger, and are the apps bound to gnome or kde?
<billybigrigger> gabbah, but having them both co-exist is perfectly fine too
<bruce89> tom760: as long as you write standard C
<billybigrigger> gabbah, no afaik you can use kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde, someone correct me if im wrong
<gwtl> where can I find help with wi-fi drivers?
<crx686> pbeanbag: its a linksys wireless card wpc54g ver 3 for PMICA
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<billybigrigger> gabbah, for example i use k3b (kde burning app) in gnome no probs, but thats about the only kde app i've tried
<gabbah> billybigrigger, the only con is that it will take up some more space to have gnome installed also.... no differance in performance right?
<tom760> bruce89: actually I just realized it wont work the way I was thinking.  One PC is running amd64, other is i686.  I guess I need a cross compiler
<gwtl> ok
<gwtl> ill try that thanks
<billybigrigger> gabbah, correct
<billybigrigger> gabbah, but you will have both gnome and kde install so of course your taking up more room
<bruce89> tom760: AFAIK gcc can cross-compile between i386 and AMD64, can't remember how though
<gabbah> yeah, but they're not loaded at the same time right
<titusg> I upgraded to intrepid and now I keep getting logged out. I reconfigured X but it didn't fix it
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, NMI, back now.
<tom760> bruce89: Oh ya?  Cool, I'll give that a try.
<failers> when does 9.04 get released as full release?
<gabbah> billybigrigger, hmm but think i remember that if u want to run a kde app in gnome, you must install some kde libs as well.. and performance wouldn't be as good
<bruce89> tom760: see multilib
<Flannel> failers: The end of a
<Flannel> failers: April
<pbeanbag> crx my buddy got my verizon card to work by using a sprint driver try their website i dunno jack  but just thought id let you know
<failers> ok
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, from mount manpage, use the uid= and gid= parameters to the mount command.
<bruce89> tom760: but it's probably easier to just compile stuff on each individually
<RoastedTiresX> sprinkmeier - how do I find UID and GID? In users and groups?
<gabbah> billybigrigger, one more question. do u know what the differance is between the kubuntu download that is a cd 700 mb, and the dvd that is 3,2 gigs? (via bittorrent)
<tom760> Bruce: ok, thanks.  ya, but i've never used distcc, so that will be fun to try.
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, run "id"
<sprinkmeier_> RoastedTiresX, then something like "mount -o uid=xxx,gid=yyy /dev/sd?? /mnt/whatever"
<billybigrigger> gabbah, just more packages on the dvd, use that if you have poopy internet connection, if you have fast internet, just get the iso and install whatever packages you need from apt
<Flannel> gabbah: The DVD has the Desktop CD and Alternate CD boot options as options.  Then the DVD also has more packages.
<billybigrigger> Flannel, good to know
<gwtl> how do I get ubuntu to see my wi-fi card?
<billybigrigger> Flannel, that must be a kubuntu only thing eh? combining desk and alt cd's?
<Flannel> gabbah: by Desktop and Alternate, I mean it has a LiveCD and a text mode installer as boot options.
<Flannel> billybigrigger: No, the Ubuntu DVD has the same
<gabbah> billybigrigger, Flannel hehe well i have 30Mbit connection so that's not a problem... the thing is i'm out of cds and have only dvds to burn on. can u burn a cd image on a dvd? :P
<sprinkmeier_> gabbah, also consider doing the initial install w/o internet connection. If the 'net is connected then the installer will try to download and apply patches during install.
<Zeldarock> guys I have a question about mailing lists
<Flannel> gabbah: You can.
<billybigrigger> gabbah, yes you can burn a cd image on dvd
<gabbah> Flannel, ah, live cd is actually good
<gabbah> oh cool
<Flannel> Zeldarock: mailing lists for what?
<RoastedTiresX> thanks, sprinkmeier!
<Zeldarock> ubuntu
<gabbah> thanks guys
<zulixp> gwtl, you should use ndisgtk utility, which forces Windows Wireless card drivers
<gwtl> I dont have a .ini driver file
<gwtl> only a exe
<Datz1> Hello, When I try to open a MP3 file with Totem> "Movie Player" the player opens, but closes right away after.
<zulixp> download it
<titusg> why does intrepid keep logging me out? I already reconfigured X.
<bruce89> !tab | tom760
<ubottu> tom760: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zulixp> they need a driver INF file
<gwtl> the only thing I find is a linux driver
<gwtl> wich
<billybigrigger> Datz1, you could open a terminal and try totem file.mp3 and see what error it spits out
<gwtl> is supposedly allready in the 2.6 kernel
<jumar> whats your cards name gwtl
<jumar> ?
<gwtl> canyon CH-WF518
<digno> hi.. anyone knows how I can get a ati radeon hd3450 gfx card up and running with 2 monitors on ubuntu 8.10 ? :)
<Datz1> billybigrigger: thanks I will try it
<Milligan> After updating firefox, it seems to freeze when I go to i.e youtube.. anyone else experience that ?
<Zeldarock> From what I've read, it seems that the Ubntu-devel list is the list for alpha beta distros for ubuntu, is that right?
<LSD200> Milligan: sounds like a flash player issue
<zulixp> gwtl, maybe is a way to extract exe file contents
<tom760> bruce89: Ya, sorry, wasn't paying attention.  I defaulted to first auto-completion nick I guess.  "Bruce" is another user in this chan to.
<billybigrigger> LSD200, Milligan does it happen when you visit other non-flash sites?
<pbeanbag> crx mine was installed as a telephone not a wireless card   we had to put in phone no   and get a password from vendor then when it said connection cancelled we went to file and unchrcked work offline try that
<bruce89> tom760: ah
<Flannel> Zeldarock: Its for development discussions.  What sort of list are you looking for?
<billybigrigger> LSD200, Milligan or just youtube?
<gwtl> well, there's supposed to allready be a driver in the kernel,
<gwtl> but
<gwtl> I don't know how to use it
<Zeldarock> a list that will inform me of alpha/beta releases and link me to them
<jumar> gwtl, check out this site at ubuntu, and use it with your xp driver you got from canyon websit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<gwtl> (I tried extracting the exe)
<pbeanbag> can anyone tell me how to get my laptop screen to come back on it is too dull to read
<gwtl> ok
<gwtl> thanks
<zulixp> do you foun INF file?
<gwtl> I'll try that
<gwtl> no
<Flannel> Zeldarock: you're looking for u-d-a: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-announce
<jumar> on linux you cant extract the exe, it must be a dll you need or something like that, if you want to get that you need a windows box or install wine with synaptic
<zulixp> Ok, let's try jumar's idea
<Milligan> billybigrigger, LSD200 , seems like flash sites,yeah.
<gwtl> ah
<crx686> PBEANBAG: Mines a little different my computer can see the card but for some reason it doesnt want to connect or see any of my routers. I know my router works cause my other ubuntu machine is running off of wireless and it works but thanks for your help
<billybigrigger> Milligan, ya then LSD200 is right, sounds like a flashplayer problem, this just started happening after a firefox update?
<jumar> open the exe with wine
<gwtl> just normally?
<gwtl> (just run it?)
<bruce89> !info unshield
<ubottu> unshield (source: unshield): extracts CAB files from InstallShield installers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<billybigrigger> Milligan, what version of ff and flash? and what version of ubuntu? 32bit? 64bit?
<gwtl> or should I try extracting it?
<BrandonB> Whenever I load Ubuntu, it freezes up, it lets me sign in after a long wait, then another long wait and it gets stuck on a black screen with a loading cursor
<jumar> yes, its a normal windows installation that goes through and afterwards you have to find the right file, as on the site i mentioned
<sexcopter> hi, i have an ssh question. i normally do "ssh james@192.168.1.101" to tap into my pc from my laptop (when at home). I'm not sure, but can I call it by hostname instead of ip address? I tried "ssh james@jamesdellpc", but it said "ssh: Could not resolve hostname jamesdellpc: Name or service not known"
<dezooyi> #ubuntu-ps3
<nabilelisa> hi all - i have a corrupt usb hdd that i need to try and recover.  does anybody know how i can mount a usb drive in readonly mode?
<pbeanbag> crx  i know this sounds dumb  but is your y fi off?
<jumar> gwtl, you cant extract exe on linux
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, you have to add your pc into /etc/hosts
<zulixp> gwtl, write this comand in to a terminal without quotes "sudo lshw -c network"
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, so like 192.168.1.101  james
<sexcopter> billybigrigger: ahh... so it looks up hostnames and resolve like that... ok thanks!
<gwtl> okay, what does it do?
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, open up a terminal, then sudo nano /etc/hosts and then add that line in there
<blocky> If I have a ubuntu system installed and I want to install XP dual boot, what is the easiest way to boot my ubuntu and recreate the bootloader after XP install clobbers it?
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, then ctrl-o to save the file and ctrl-x to close nano
<zulixp> it shows your network hardware
<genii> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, no problem
<BrandonB> :s
<genii> blocky: See bot's links above on the subject
<sexcopter> billybigrigger: ok, thanks. i can do that. my only concern now is that i need to ensure static ip addresses for that to work, and last time i tried, there was some silly bug with network-manager that made this impossible with a wired connection.... =/
<gwtl> ah, interresting
<Milligan> billybigrigger, ubuntu 8.10 32 bit. FF 3.0.7 Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009030422 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.7. Flashplayer 10.
<BrandonB> Whenever I load Ubuntu, it freezes up, it lets me sign in after a long wait, then another long wait and it gets stuck on a black screen with a loading cursor, then I have to reboot windows in "Last known configuration that worked"
<neurobuntu> Is it possible to upload photos from FSpot to blogger?
<gwtl> zulixp: it seems wlan might just be active
<gwtl>  *-network:1
<bruce89> neurobuntu: yes
<gwtl>        description: Wireless interface
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, how about through your router? and have the router assign static ips through MAC address?
<gwtl>        physical id: 2
<gwtl>        logical name: wlan0
<zulixp> what it shows?
<gwtl>        serial: 00:0e:2e:d5:36:24
<gwtl>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<gwtl>        configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<neurobuntu> bruce89, how?
<zulixp> then try ifconfig
<bruce89> neurobuntu: it might be an extension
<Guest37352> Is there a problem with sharing from ubuntu to windows machines that do not share the subfolders?
<gwtl> hehe, seems I pasted too much
<BrandonB> :s
<bruce89> neurobuntu: File>Export
<sexcopter> billybigrigger: alas, no. i have a linksys router and as i understand it, they're one of the few left that don't support ip by mac address. grrrr.
<BrandonB> Whenever I load Ubuntu, it freezes up, it lets me sign in after a long wait, then another long wait and it gets stuck on a black screen with a loading cursor, then I have to reboot windows in "Last known configuration that worked"   THis is driving me crazy, can someone help me?
<zulixp> ifconfig shows active network connections
<gwtl> wlan seems active
<gwtl> but 0 packets
<neurobuntu> bruce89, so I don't see an export option for blogger just: Picasa Web, Flikr, Web Album ... no  blogger
<sexcopter> billybigrigger: though i have toyed with trying alternative firmware. i'm just a little edgy about doing that kind of stuff when it's not really broken. i think i'll just specify ip addresses for now until i can afford to replace a router if i brick it ;)
<bruce89> neurobuntu: blogger is picasa web
<zulixp> which tipe of network you're connected to the internet?
<ingo86> hi all
<Guest37352> Brandon you are dual booting?
<jumar> gwtl, for wifi connection, you gotta shut down first your cable
<neurobuntu> bruce89, blogger stores the pictures on a picasa webalbum but posting a picture to blogger is different then posting it to picasa
<jumar> connection
<ingo86> i have a problem with nautilus: when i try to open a file it doesn't show my network folder, i can only open a file on my machine
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, hehe router's are cheap but ya i see where your comin from...wait till jaunty i guess then cause i have my wired machines static ip'd
<gwtl> why?
<BrandonB> Yes I am Dual Booting
<gwtl> shouldn't it work with both on?
<zulixp> or just remove RJ-45 conncetor from your PC
<neurobuntu> bruce89, for example, when up upload to blogger it creates a new blog post  which doesn't happen when you upload to picasa
<jumar> for me only that works, its stupid, maybe its just my fault, anybody?
<BrandonB> Using Wubi
<bruce89> neurobuntu: not really
<ingo86> anyone knows how can i make nautilus show the network folders too?
<sexcopter> billybigrigger: really? i'll be very happy to see that resolved in jaunty!
<Guest37352> the windows install works fine?
<bruce89> neurobuntu: well, there's no way to do what you're after
<billybigrigger> sexcopter, ya im running alpha 5 and it works for me
<neurobuntu> bruce89, so its not possible to post directly to blogger from fspot?
<gwtl> as far as I know one can have multiple connections at the same time
<BrandonB> Yes the windows install works fine
<bruce89> neurobuntu: nope
<bruce89> billybigrigger: that's not quite true
<zulixp> gwtl, open Network tools under system>administration
<crx686> pbeanbag you mean wireless or the router? what do you mean? there both on
<jumar> try that, if it dont work you can always reconnect the cabel, also there's that small network icon of nm-applet, try left clicking it to see wether it sees any wifi
<gwtl> ok
<Guest37352> have you ever had the wubi work fine?
<BrandonB> No
<khaije1> i have
<BrandonB> It installed fine
<BrandonB> But when it rebooted, its having issues
<khaije1> wubi is v nice imho
<zulixp> Guest37352, yes, I have
<BrandonB> It freezes before it loads
<BrandonB> (is it because of my graphics card?)
<zulixp> BrandonB, you should remove compiz
<BrandonB> Its not on :\
<BrandonB> I cant even get to the desktop yet
<Guest37352> I am not sure how wubi works but from a quick glance on their website it seems to run under windows so it is not a dual boot.  you should be able to see some errors in the windows even log.
<gwtl> ah!, It works half-way
<BrandonB> Nope :\ It doesnt
<zulixp> Ok, restart computer and boot in to recovery mode, then wait, and then choose "drop root shell prompt"
<Gartral> whats with compiz being so troublesome :\
<BrandonB> :|
<BrandonB> Recovery mode?
<BrandonB> :\
<rogue780> I'm having an issue with samba. I just setup ubuntu 8.10 server to be a file server on my home network. I now have it configured to allow access to a share without entering password or username on any of my windows boxes, but my mac mini with mac os x 10.4.11 asks for authentication and then won't connect. my smb.conf is at http://www.pastebin.ca/1356104 can anyone help?
<jumar> ehy half-way?
<jumar> why, i mean
<zulixp> and then "sudo apt-get remove compiz" and "sudo apt-get remove compiz-core"
<BrandonB> Ok
<Flannel> zulixp: You can just do sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-core
<BrandonB> Cant I run it like, low graphics mode?
<zulixp> yes
<zulixp> it will be a low graphics mode
<computer_> how can i make a backup copy of my encrypted /boot and bootloader from my usb key?
<neurobuntu> Does anybody know of blogger programs in linux?
<BrandonB> :\
<zulixp> I suggest do it if you have very weak graphics hardware
<BrandonB> Should I upgrade my graphics card?
<BrandonB> Its not weak :| Its built in
<computer_> !blog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blog
<zulixp> BrandonB, what VGA you have?
<gwtl> zulixp:
<BrandonB> One sec
<titusg> Why is that I *always* regret upgrading? Intrepid takes much longer to boot with wireless connections and it keeps logging me out every 10 minutes :-(
<gwtl> what do I don next?
<FFEMTcJ> is there a cli way to list all installed packages?
<bruce89> computer_: encrypted /boot? That's asking for trouble
<zulixp> gwtl, you can surf to the web
<Gartral> BrandonB: built-in, ussually, equals weak
<zulixp> ?
<bruce89> !info gnome-blog | neurobuntu
<ubottu> gnome-blog (source: gnome-blog): GNOME applet to post to weblog entries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 764 kB
<gwtl> hehe, ok
<TaG^> how do you patch or edit a *.h file?
<neurobuntu> bruce89, thanks
<jumbers> Hey guys, I'm looking to send a command to my iPod Touch (run rs) via libusb. How would I go about interfacing with the device using libusb?
<bruce89> TaG^: like normal
<bruce89> TaG^: it's just a C header
<TaG^> bruce89 sorry i am new..
<zulixp> Ok, i'll go take a some smoke
<BrandonB> Its a normal, built in one
<BrandonB> Intel
<bruce89> TaG^: what do you mean by patch?
<zulixp> buy new vga
<BrandonB> I might do that
<sizzlefire> Hello all, I have a problem, my computer wont boot up, it goes to a black screen after the ubuntu loading screen
<BrandonB> But my PC is one of those smaller ones
<BrandonB> Sizzle Fire
<BrandonB> Thats my problem to
<TaG^> bruce89 edit some line in the *.h
<bruce89> TaG^: ah, you don't mean apply a patch
<zulixp> Which type of PC you have (desktop, laptop)
<sizzlefire> BrandonB, what does yours do?
<sizzlefire> turn black and just stop loading?
<TaG^> bruce89 can i open in a txt editor?
<bruce89> TaG^: of course
<titusg> sizzlefire: what about recovery mode?
<BrandonB> It goes to a black screen with a wierd curser
<baz_> the *man* page i am looking at says "See  the  options  section of the mount.cifs(8) man page" - how exactly do i do that
<Datz1> I get this output when I try to play a MP3 with totem. Totem opens and closes right away: http://pastebin.com/m3922d24c
<sizzlefire> tried recover mode, but it will let me in, but after that Ive tried cleaning up broken packages, and everything else there, nothing helped
<zulixp> BrandonB, just upgrade graphics hardware, and all be OK
<computer_> how can i make a backup copy of my /boot and bootloader from my usb key?
<gnutron> baz_: man 8 mount
<jumbers> Does anybody know how to connect to a USB device and push it a command from the terminal?
<pjsturgeon> samba issue, I have two shares. One is a symlink, one is not. They both use the same global settings. why does the non-symlink share work and the symlink not allow me write access? they both have 777 files, 775 folders and root ownership
<titusg> sizzlefire: you probably need to add a boot option to the end of the relevant line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I wouldn't know which one
<titusg> sizzlefire: e.g. acpi=off
<Hayloe> does anybody know alot about networking and would like to help me? im a newbie to linux.
<sizzlefire> alright, how do i get to the boot options, I have the computer in front of me
<cha0s> Hayloe, what is your question
<Datz1> Totem actually doesn't play any files I open with it, it just closes right away. Can someone help me fix this?
<titusg> sizzlefire: log into recovery mode and sudo vi /boot/grus/menu.lst
<baz_> gnutron, that seemed to bring back into the same mount page without cifs specific instructions?
<sizzlefire> also, i tried putting in the livecd, and when i did that, it didnt help at all, it wouldnt even let me to a GUI interface, it just gave a bunch of errors
<kavurt> when I try to join the #ubuntu or #kubuntu rooms using mibbit.com, it joins #ubuntu-proxy-users room. what should I do?
<Hayloe> well im trying to setup ICS to run my xbox 360 through my laptop, which is connected wirelessly, I searched google for like hours and did a bunch of different things that pretty much made me reinstall ubuntu because i messed it up so bad :P I just want to know what to do to get ICS working
<_Whipper__> sizzle: try a different live, like puppy or dsl..
<turtle_> Hayloe, you need a reason for networking
<sizzlefire> i tried fedora, damn small and linuxmint, it skipped all but linuxmint, and linuxmint wouldnt work also
<turtle_> Hayloe,nvrmnd
<sizzlefire> linuxmint gave the same errors as ubuntu live if i remember correctly
<Hayloe> im on a fresh install of ubuntu, installing updates now, my connection to the internet is wlan0 and my ethernet, which my xbox is plugged into is eth0
<kc8pxy> heya guys. I'm trying to setup a couple of livecd's (most of them, ubuntu) to boot off my pxe server. i found a howto, and i have it working well enough that i get the "knightrider" loading screen,  but it appears to stall there. switching to tty1 shows that it's stuck at "Loading, please wait...."
<_Whipper__> sizzle: sounds like u have a Hardware prob..
<kc8pxy> how do i get a full boot?
<Datz1> billybigrigger: did you see the pastebin?
<titusg> sizzlefire: a common reason for that is boot options again, maybe vga
<sizzlefire> kk, im getting into the boot menu now
<_Whipper__> sizzle: check your bios too..
<sizzlefire> what should i check in my bios? i did make sure that the CD was to boot before the harddrive, but other than that im not sure what to change
<_Whipper__> sizzle: dont change anything then, if u dont know
<Datz1> Can someone help me get totem "Movie Player" working?
<Hayloe> so could anybody help with my dilemma?
<sizzlefire> if i could just completely wipe the harddrive and start again it would be nice, but im not sure how to get that
<sizzlefire> Whipper: I know enough to not mess anything up if you can tell me what to check for
<baz_> let me rephrase, i am having trouble with this... i have a line in fstab that I would like to mount by running a mount command rather than using fstab, following is the fstab line, what is the equivalent mount command: //192.168.0.199/downloads /media/Diskstation cifs username=myusername,password=mypassword,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000   0 0
<TaG^> how do i find this file in my system? r8188.h
<_Whipper__> sizzle: run puppy, or some other <100mg live, gpart
<sprinkmeier_> TaG^, "locate r8188.h"
<sizzlefire> Whipper: so i need to burn one of them to a CD and then use it?
<TaG^> ok.. thanks
<beowulf_lives> is the ndiswrapper forums not working for anybody else?
<_Whipper__> sizzle: just google puppy or dsl, both have gparted and tools to wipe u clean :)
<sprinkmeier_> TaG^, that assumes that it's been indexed. If not (i.e. it's new, not on index path etc) use "find / -name  r8188.h" or somesuch
 * Datz1 removes totem because it seems buggy
<unperson> Hi.  I'm trying to mount my software (mdadm) raid partitions from the live cd.  I've installed the mdadm package, but what is the magic incantation to have it find and mount all my raid partitions?  (I seem to remember there is one.)
<thatVMguy> hey guys?
<sizzlefire> Whipper: i already have DSL on a dvd, but when I plug it in it doesnt do anything
<thatVMguy> i seem to be having trouble reading my rAID-0 drive
<sizzlefire> it tries to load it at first, then it just goes to grub, and then eventually ubuntu
<_Whipper__> sizzle: why on Earth u have dsl on DVD? ...
<stealth-> does kopete work with msn video?
<bruce89> u?
<sizzlefire> i dont have any CD's
<keystr0k> anyone else have trouble using screencast software (xvidcap, recordmydesktop, etc.) with FGLRX?  I want to use the fglrx driver so that Compiz will work... but then my computer locks up if I try to record a screencast. :(
<thatVMguy> here's my setup ->> 2*500GB in raid-0 running XP and 250gb drive with ubuntu on a 25 partition
<_Whipper__> o?
<thatVMguy> i can see everything on the 250
<sizzlefire> Whipper: should still work, correct?
<thatVMguy> but the raid setup does not appear at all
<|kush|> sup, when I sign on to ubuntu, I cannot login with any username / password, but I can restart go in recovery and go into root
<_Whipper__> sizzle: yep,  but it seems u fucked up the burn..
<|kush|> I changed the password for root, but it still wouldnt let me login
<|kush|> =/
<kavurt> stealth- video works but no sound
<failers> can i somehow re calibrate the volume controlle because at 67% its dead silent and at 80% its to loud and at 90% its maxed
<sizzlefire> i can check md5, but im not sure how
<stealth-> kavurt: k, thanks
<sylonely> how can I connect my web cam to ubuntu? it says there is cam device
<deany> keystr0k, i can record but its painfully slow that its not worth it
<Bruce> how do i make totem player launch with keyboard shortcuts? instead of using mouse?
<_Whipper__> sizzle: dont, just reload, its only what, 50megs
<keystr0k> deany, arg. without fglrx it records as expected...
<BrandonB> :s
<deany> I dont know how people on youtube have such smooth recordings.. its not like my pc is crap
<keystr0k> is there a way to use compiz without installing fglrx ?
<BrandonB> I have graphis card laying around
<sizzlefire> ok i will have it done in a minute, Whipper will you still be around?
<keystr0k> deany, Yeah... I get great recordings using xvidcap without fglrx
<sylonely> How can I connect my web cam to ubuntu
<keystr0k> sylonely, try Cheese.
<_Whipper__> sizzle: in a while yes, for now ill go for a fag and grab some more beer  >
<deany> if i set --width and --height its fine.. full screen (1680x1050) its crap
<sylonely> ok wait
<deany> 640x640 for eg:  but thats useless
<sprinkmeier_> sizzlefire, to check the MD5 of a CD just run "md5sum /dev/sr0", (or whatever the device is). it should match the MD5 of the .ISO file you used to burn the CD/DVD.
<Bruce> how do i make totem plaer to be the default player?
<Bruce> player*
<_Whipper__> sprink: if dude has 50megs in a dvd, i'd rather not md5sum that..
<_Whipper__>  >
<sexcopter> i know i can do this in synaptic, but out of interest, can i list installed files of a package using command line? I'm thinking something with apt-cache...
<sprinkmeier_> _Whipper__, it'll only MD5sum the 50m
<tsrk> I have a phone and when I plug it in to usb it won't get a /dev/ttyACM# path.  How do I give it one?
<unperson> Ah ha, it was 'mdadm --assemble --scan' that I wanted.
<LargeHardonColli>  lol
<LargeHardonColli> dfh
<LargeHardonColli> fglol
<LargeHardonColli> dfh
<LargeHardonColli> fglol
<FloodBot2> LargeHardonColli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LargeHardonColli> dfh
<keystr0k> sylonely, or you could use Streamer
<sprinkmeier_> tsrk, what does "lsusb" say? google for the product/vendor ID to see if it's supported.
<keystr0k> sylonely, and, naturally, there are other programs to connect to your webcam
<|kush|> can anyone help me out or not?
<tsrk> sprinkmeier_, it says Bus 001 Device 034: ID 22b8:2a63 Motorola PCS MSM6500 chipset flash
<|kush|> i'm sure its really simple
<|kush|> i'm just new to linux
<tsrk> what's the product and vendor id?
<Hayloe> where can i find sysctl.conf?
<lstarnes> Hayloe: /etc
<risingfish> Quick question, how do I drag an existing folder into usr/local/bin? is there a control button i can use when dragging to give it root permissions?
<sprinkmeier_> tsrk, OK... first task is to see if that's supported 'out fo the box' or if you have to udev-magic it or something. GIFY, or use the HCL (hardware compatibility list)
<Free0ne> |kush|: How are you trying to login as root? su or sudo?
<Hayloe> i did a sudo gedit /ect/sysctl.conf but only a blank page came up
<Hayloe> is that normal?
<sexcopter> |kush|: i just read your quesiton. you know that root account is diabled by default with ubuntu, have you tampered with anything root like since installing?
<|kush|> Free0ne I can login as root if I use the restore
<TaG^> How come O can delete this file? /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko?
<TaG^> can't
<lstarnes> Hayloe: /etc/sysctl.conf not /ect/sysctl.conf
<|kush|> but other then that I cannot login as any user at the login screen
<keystr0k> Hayloe, the 'locate' command works great for finding stuff like that.
<sprinkmeier_> risingfish, best to do stuff like that on the commandline
<tsrk> sprinkmeier_, it doesn't "automatically" get a /dev/ttyAMC so does that mean i have to use udev-magic?
<|kush|> I tried to 'adduser' but I dont think I did it right
<|kush|> :x
<|kush|> idk
<keystr0k> Hayloe, locate sysctl.conf
<TaG^> How come I can't delete this file? /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko?
<sexcopter> |kush|: are you in ubuntu right now?
<sprinkmeier_> tsrk, add a rule in /etc/udev.d/..... to say "when you see this device (by product/vendor ID) load this module and assign it this /dev/XXX name
<|kush|> no i'm on windows
<lstarnes> TaG^: why do you want to delete it?
<|kush|> i am dual booting
<pjsturgeon> I have 4 shares all using the same global settings. 1 share is just a folder, 3 of the shares are symlinks to files on a second harddrive. the normal folder allows read/write fine BUT the symlinks will not allow write
<TaG^> lstarnes cause it's not wrking right...
<armence> Hey all
<lstarnes> TaG^: in what way is it not working?
<sexcopter> |kush|: ok, so do you know what you might have done to get into this muddle? Or have you never been able ot log in?
<sylonely> I tried cheese but it said that there was no media device
<tsrk> sprinkmeier_, ok, thanks
<keystr0k> sylonely, hmm.
<sprinkmeier_> tsrk, see "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomas-sprinkmeier/%2Bjunk/remote/annotate/head%3A/etc/udev/rules.d//09-local.rules"
<|kush|> sexcopter I think I just need to login as root and add a user correctly
<armence> Question: Sometimes the top bar of my windows in ubuntu become blank. How can I fix that?
<risingfish> sprinkmeier: so there's isn't a way to do that? with all due respect to ubuntu, it seems like a fairly simple task that is best done using the gui. it seems like forcing that back into the command line is a step backwards.
<sylonely> I think the ubuntu dont have its driver
<risingfish> course I'm also sort of lazy, so that might be a big part of it too
<risingfish> :)
<sexcopter> |kush|: that wasn't what I asked, but yes, if you could add a user, make that user a sudoer and copy your stuff across, you should be ok... i think
<TaG^> lstarnes it goes off and on ...
<sexcopter> |kush|: ever used a command line?
<keystr0k> sylonely, mine is integrated... works out of the box.
<|kush|> sexcopter yeah I have used shell before
<tsrk> sprinkmeier_, ok, thanks
<|kush|> but just run bnc and eggdrop
<Hayloe> wow thanks guys im dislexic apparently -.-
<sprinkmeier_> risingfish, the command-line is _NOT_ a step backwards. Yes, you can start nautilus as root or various other things, but sometimes going to the bare metal and doing exactly what you want, not what some GUI thinks you want, is the best idea. just my $0.02, full refund if not completely satisfied!
<keystr0k> sylonely, mine is at /dev/video0
<unstable> What happened with firefox, after I did the ibex update, it screwed up my windowing. firefox overrides gnome panel/metacity, how do I fix this?
<lstarnes> TaG^: instead of deleting the module, it may be safer to just blacklist it
<unstable> I can't do anything with firefox, I can't resize it.
<unstable> I can only minimize it.
<sexcopter> |kush|: ok, there's probably a "proper" way to do this, but simply doing "ls /home" should tell you what user accounts exist.
<unstable> But all other windows work fine.
<|kush|> sexcopter but then if there is an account, how can I get that password?
<kc8pxy> i need help getting my ubuntu hardy installer past the squashfs stage of loading the livecd.  I'm loading the cd via my pxe server, because the machine in question has no CD drive, and is a lappy
<keystr0k> removed junky fglrx... b r b
<sylonely> my camera name is rexpo
<TaG^> lstarnes how u do that?
<tim__b> I'm having problems with ssh tunnel/proxy: i'm connecting via "ssh -D port remotehost" to my server and like to transfer files via ftp using the tunnel, but the tranfered files are mostly corrupted. is there a way to fix this issue? (Ubuntu 8.10, all updates installed)
<sexcopter> |kush|: i don't know of a way to recover a password (but it may be possible), but you could add a new user, copy stuff over and delete the previous user.
<thatVMguy> anyoen got any ideas on the partitions?
<ubersoldat> tim__b, try changing ftp mode to binary
<lstarnes> TaG^: first of all, do you have another driver in use for connecting to the internet?  if not, then you should probably keep this module
<TaG^> lstarnes yes I do..
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, ssh should be end-to-end encrypted, authenticated and verified. If you're getting corrupted files then something is badly wrong with ssh
<tim__b> ubersoldat i'm already transfering using BINARY
<knoppix> hä
<ubersoldat> tim_b then try with ASCII :)
<lstarnes> TaG^: try temporarily disabling it with sudo modprobe -r rtl8187
<sylonely> in my /dev directory there isnt video
<risingfish> sprinkmeier: No need for a refund, I'm open to all ideas. I'm just more partial to my own. :)
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, try scp instead of ftp?
<lstarnes> TaG^: if that works, you can use the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624 to blacklist it
<ubersoldat> tim_b that's an option too
<|kush|> so what is the correct way to 'adduser'
<wonderwal> why use ubuntu for server, and not debian straight?
<sprinkmeier_> risingfish, fair enough. I just figure that putting things in /bin is the package managers job, and if you're trying that hard to break things then you'd better know what you're doing and using the CLI shouldn't be a problem :-)
<|kush|> any flags I should use?
<brandon_> why not ubuntu supports sever
<brandon_> be different
<sexcopter> |kush|: flags? perhaps read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<ubersoldat> wonderwal, you can always get support from canonical if you need to
<sprinkmeier_> |kush|, if you're running ubuntu then I'd recommend using the GUI tool (system->Administration->Users and GRoups). It sets up all the secondary groups for you etc.
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu.it
<tim__b> sprinkmeier_ the server is ftp (which i connect to through the proxy/ssh tunnel), can't change the system behind it, as i have no shell account.
<wonderwal> ubersoldat: even when apt-get is broken?
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, I was afraid of that.... does FTP work without the ssh tunnel magic?
<OzFalcon> whats the name of that usb boot key creator. ie it's on synaptic...... It can make USB boot from ISO files. BUT I CANT FIND IT!
<ubersoldat> wonderwal, hmmm... so apt is broken... that's a big affirmation
<rraj_be> If i am havng many packages as .deb iin a folder and then is there any way to install all of them as a whokle in a single command along with dependancies?
<tim__b> sprinkmeier_ yes, it does. no damaged files, etc.
<wonderwal> ubersoldat: not really.. just asking
<bruce89> statement
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, given that corruption == potential security breach I find it strange that ssh tunnel should corrupt things. Can you FTP from the machine you're ssh-ing to, then scp?
<OzFalcon> Anyone know name of USB boot creator?
<tim__b> sprinkmeier_ are you meaning to copy the file in a first step to the ssh tunnel machine and then ftp it to the ftp server?
<ubersoldat> wonderwal, it all depends on what you want. That's all. Debian is usually more stable since Ubuntu is based on Debian's unstable versions
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, yes.
<silentContender> Can someone help me with a corrupt login (user/pass are correct)?
<risingfish> sprinkmeier: I total agree that it should be a package managers job, but as it with so much OS software, it won't come in. I down loaded the 64b version of blender to play with it and it doesn't come with a package installer. In cases like this the lazy part of me just wants to be able to drag it into /usr/local/bin and throw a shortcut int he applications menu. I know I could sudo mv it, but I don;t want to have to open up a terminal w
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, (OK, I though you were downloading form the FTP server, not uploading, so I got the order wrong)
<tim__b> sprinkmeier_, i'll give it a try and check if the file is fine that way
<sprinkmeier_> risingfish, does blender come with "make install"?
<tim__b> btw, sprinkmeier_, haven't had problems with downloaded files.
<sprinkmeier_> risingfish, (ignore that... I was assuming source build :-)
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, So the same tunnels work for download but not upload? (if this wasn't a family friendly channel I'd be swearing now)
<slide> What kinda specs in a system would I need to display 1080p graphics. I want to build a basic "media computer" so I need HDMI but is the video output mostly dependent on the video card or the CPU?
<kolby> I can't use the internet for web browsing.
<kolby> I can ping google.com
<ubersoldat> slide, Video card
<kolby> But I cannot view webpages.
<tim__b> seems so, sprinkmeier_ . i tested some files and there were fine. as some of my uploaded files were fine to. but some need like 10 uploads to get it on the server without corruption
<ubersoldat> kolby, can you ping any other web site?
<kolby> yes.
<metho> anyone here know how to get rid of gdesklets entries from bottom taskbar.
<ubersoldat> kolby, try this: $telnet www.somewebsite.com 80
<kolby> okay
<sprinkmeier_> tim__b, I've _NEVER_ seen ssh tunnels behave like that. They either work _perfectly_ or they die, it's the only way to ensure security. I'd be looking at the FTP transfer, disks, RAM...
<tim__b> maybe i also should try a diffrent ftp client, sprinkmeier_. maybe there's the problem
<sprinkmeier_> kolby, if/when you get to a prompt/blank line type "GET" and hit enter a few times
<kolby> sprinkmeier_: I have no telnet program
<phuzion> Hi, I have an existing private/public SSH key pair from when I was on Windows, generated with PuTTYgen, and i want to import this into my system, how do I go about doing so?
<ubersoldat> kolby, it's default with Ubuntu
<sizzlefire> Whipper: I just downloaded puppylinux, made a DVD and used MD5 to make sure it was correct, should I stick it in the computer, or do something to the computer first
<sprinkmeier_> kolby, nc?
<kolby> what's nc?
<kolby> net cat?
<_Whipper__> sizzle: just put it in
<andre1> Anyone know the precise NVIDIA driver I need? I installed NVIDIA-GLX but was the wrong driver.
<sprinkmeier_> phuzion, just copy the files to ~/.ssh make sure permissions are correct!
<sizzlefire> Ok, I put it in, and the harddrive took over
<kolby> I think I have a firewall issue
<sizzlefire> no, wait it looks to be working
<ubersoldat> kolby, with telnet or nc you would know for sure
<metho> anyone here know how to get rid of gdesklets entries from bottom taskbar.
<josher4> I have firefox 3.0.7, and every time I open it, it seems to fill the entire screen. It says it is not in fullscreen mode but covers the entire screen. The only way out of it is to put it in fullscreen mode then take it out of it. This alas is very annoying to do. Any ideas on how to fix or reinstall?
<_Whipper__> sizzle:just wait and let it run
<andre1> can someone assist me with nvidia drivers?
<phuzion> josher4, try starting firefox in safe mode, or deleting your profile before reinstalling firefox
<phuzion> that clears up most firefox issues
<kolby> ubersoldat: ...I'm helping a friend with windows.
<josher4> phuzion: Well, I dont want to loose all my files so how do I boot into safe mode?
<sizzlefire> ok it worked, how do i get to gparted?
<phuzion> /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<TaG^> lstarnes i tried sudo modprobe -r rtl8187 the files it still there how come i can't delete it?
<metho> apt-get install gparted
<crx686> does anyone know what this means in the system log viewer? laptop netwrok manager : (info) trying to start the supplicant... it does that every 3 mins and it freezes everything until its done. can anyone help?
<ubersoldat> kolby, windows also has telnet by default... at least XP does
<kolby> ubersoldat: he's using vista
<s3a> how do i find the skype .debs (not just latest one?)
<kolby> ubersoldat: I tried telnet...
<s3a> latest one is buggy
<_Whipper__> sizzle:wait.. ill boot it too.. cant remember
<kolby> I'm about to lose my patience with this.
<kolby> thanks for helping me.
<ubersoldat> kolby, good luck then
<sizzlefire> i think i found it, i will be back later, it should be deleting now, thank you
<ubersoldat> kolby, I lost my patience with Windows long ago
<_Whipper__> no prblm
<josher4> phuzion: It cant find it
<phuzion> josher4, it should work with just typing firefox -safe-mode
<phuzion> make sure that you have no other firefox sessions open though
<TaG^> How do u delete a file
<zash> !rm | TaG^
<ubottu> TaG^: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<metho> how to find out all the installed programs on ubuntu with their size
<josher4> phuzion: Am I stupid or something? Because my computer can't seem to find it. :P
<TaG^> zash I tried to do a rm and sudo modprobe -r rtl8188 and still have no permission to delete it..
<phuzion> josher4, in a terminal, type firefox
<phuzion> Does that open a firefox window?
<zash> TaG^: delete what
<josher4> phuzion: yes
<TaG^> zash a driver ..
<andre1> can someone tell me what the proper nvidia driver is for the: NVIDIA® GeForce®4™ MX graphics
<phuzion> josher4, now close all firefox windows
<phuzion> and type in firefox --safe-mode
<josher4> ok, one sec
<EchohcE> how do I enable SHMConfig?
<TaG^> zash /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8188.ko
<metho> time command does not work in terminal, anyone knows the problem with it?
<zash> TaG^: but why
<zash> TaG^: sudo rm should let you delete stuff you don't own, but why would you want to
<EchohcE> I followed the docs on the site, but when I tried to use the touchpad pref icon, it said SHMConfig had to be set to True in xorg.config.  How do I do that?
<sprinkmeier_> metho, bring up synaptic, properties, set "show installed size". what does time do/not do that's unexpected?
<TaG^> zash ok thanks..
<DakarRally> Can anyone help me with my headphones?
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally, yes: the pluggy bit goes in the PC and the bendy bit goes on your head
<metho> sprinkmeier_ thanks for the reply.. i changed my time (through desktop) hundereds of time and it just goes back to default time which is set to america.. i checked to settings. everything is configured right! time command shows user real sys all set 00:00 etc
<DakarRally> Hardy har har
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally, sorry, couldn't resist. What the problem?
<DakarRally> My problem is that the sound is playing out of the speakers, even when the headphones are plugged in.
<pedroj> hola
<spionlala> with kdm there is such a nice transition from logging in to the actual desktop, can i have an animation like that with gdm to?
<baz> whats the best way to run a script at startup but only when a I login to my account rather than at machine boot? Oh, and the script requires root...
<p1m3nt3l> hi
<sprinkmeier_> metho, "time" is a problem to tell you how log it takes to run other programs, i.e. "time sleep 5". You want to chakte the system clock/timezone?
<pedroj> alguien de españa?
<pedroj> pofavorrrr
<pedroj> tedacuennnn
<sprinkmeier_> !sound | DakarRally
<ubottu> DakarRally: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pedroj> arrea lahostia
<p1m3nt3l> que paso pedro
<p1m3nt3l> no soy de espana, pero hablo espanol
<regeya> !es | pedroj
<pedroj> valgame la birgen
<ubottu> pedroj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pedroj> hola
<pedroj> de ande eres?
<metho> sprinkmeier_ thanks for the reply.. i changed my time (through desktop) hundereds of time and it just goes back to default time which is set to america.. i checked to settings. everything is configured right! time command shows user real sys all set 00:00 etc
<DIFH-iceroot> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<metho> sry
<metho>  lol
<silentContender> Can someone explain what is getty?
<josher4> phuzion: I just cant seem to get into safe mode. I even did what their Knowledge base told me to do
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a eeepc-ubuntu channel?
<metho> sprinkmeier_ i checked the settings etc.. there is some other issue with the time. it wont let me change it based on my redion
<genii> silentContender: "GET (T)TY" eg: get teletype or get info from serial port
<p1m3nt3l> getty???
<blindy> are there any media players that support letter boxing?
<andre1> can someone tell me what the proper nvidia driver is for the: NVIDIA® GeForce®4™ MX graphics
<sprinkmeier_> metho, does you account have permissions? are you trying to do it the GUI way or off the CLI?
<crdlb> andre1: nvidia-glx-96
<pedroj> dssds
<silentContender> genii, is it possible that it is broken (I can't log in).  I had a SEGV signal from getty or login (I'm 90% sure it's getty though)
<metho> sprinkmeier_ GUI way and i do have permissions!
<metho> sprinkmeier_ permissions i.e. i type in root password to make any changes!
<andre1> crdlb, so use sudo apt-get install ﻿nvidia-glx-96?
<crdlb> blindy: what do you mean? if you were to play a 16:9 video on a 4:3 screen in fullscreen, any video player will put black bars around it by default
<crdlb> andre1: or just use the hardware drivers manager
<TaG^> is to move a file is mv ?
<andre1> I did...
<pedroj> dddd
<genii> silentContender: It's conceivable but unlikely that it's broken. Is this suddenly on an otherwise working box? Or after an install, etc
<josher4> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<silentContender> genii, Yes it is suddenly
<blindy> crdlb, lets say the original picture is 100x100 and my screen is 300x300, it will box the whole picture with black
<sprinkmeier_> metho, root password? I though all these things worked off "sudo" so you have to enter your account password. Just possible that you're entering the wrong password and it's failing silently.
<silentContender> genii, it took me awhile but I wrote script to log processes and it crashes on getty it seems
<crdlb> blindy: that's what you want?
<DIFH-iceroot> i am using ubuntu 8.04 on eeepc with an extern sd-card (/home) and ext2. every restart/start i get an error, that my system was not clealy shutdown. i only get this error with ext2. is there a known bug?
<blindy> crdlb yes, i want to keep low res videos small so they dont pixelate. All media players keep it at that res but show the desktop etc
<genii> silentContender: Does it work when you disable/remove the script?
<silentContender> genii, at least the process ID's of getty match those that are sending SEGV signals in the daemon.log
<smoytra> nvidia geforce 8400gs 512mb ddr2 cannot get drivers to work properly in ubuntu generic
<smoytra> any ideas?
<crdlb> blindy: assuming you're using a good XVideo output, the hardware scaling should look pretty good
<silentContender> genii, what do I remove? (the script I wrote?, I wrote that after the login crash to do diag)
<metho> sprinkmeier_ alright i'll give it a go
<genii> silentContender: Ah, OK. I was under the impression after the script was put in place this began.
<silentContender> genii, also someone else in ubuntu forums has posted the same problem after an install
<genii> silentContender: Does it come up to single-user (recovery) ok, or same issue?
<silentContender> genii, I can only use the recovery console.
<sprinkmeier_> metho, check that "/etc/timezone" changes
<crdlb> blindy: I know that 'mplayer -vo x11' will not zoom the video as long as you don't use -zoom, but that's software playback
<metho> sprinkmeier_ its set to "America/New_York" how do i change it in terminal cos in GUI its shows me my country's!!!
<silentContender> genii, ideas on how I should proceed?
<genii> silentContender: getty is part of package util-linux    ... perhaps try apt-get install --reinstall util-linux (if internet working)
<DakarRally> sprinkmeier_: I think my problem is that they don't support my video card...too new :(
<EliotToller> hi
<silentContender> genii, I'll try.  Give me a sec.  (It only has wireless, so...)
<sprinkmeier_> metho, there are a couple of orher files that change too, best to do it the GUI way if possible. You shoul dbe able to do that from a login that's in the "admin" group.
<pedroj> nene
<phuzion> Ok, I converted my private key to something a little more valid for openssh, now what is the method to import an openssh private key?>
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally, darn. whinge at supplier to release a driver?
<DakarRally> at supplier? ALSA?
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally, video card supplier
<DakarRally> I meant ousnd card
<DakarRally> *sound
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally, I thouogh that was strange...
<silentContender> genii, it doesn't help
<DakarRally> yeah...so whinge to ALSA?
<genii> silentContender: I'm out of immediate ideas on it then
<silentContender> genii, could you nudge me in the right direction?  Thanks for you confirmation and help.
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally, I doubt that will work. unsupported hardware tends to be due to HW vendors not releasing drivers/specs, i.e. not playing nice with developers who ask for info. Vote with your wallet (too late I guess, you've already bought it) or let the vendor know you'll be buying something different in future unless they get drivers out (i.e. tilt at windmills :-)
<Royall> Simple ComizConfig is just amazing
<EchohcE> Guys, I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1/Intrepid for enabling my trackpad to the letter, but when I rebooted and tried to check it, it couldn't find it.
<EchohcE> What did I do wrong?
<andre1> crdlb, where can I nvidia-glx-96?
<Royall> that's tip 1
<andre1> find*
<Royall> tip 2 is don't even think about even thinking about installing 9.04
<metho> sprinkmeier_ You are the man. its all done and dusted thanks
<crdlb> andre1: hardware drivers would be the usual way, otherwise just install that package
<crdlb> it's in restricted
<DakarRally> It's a new sound card though? Intel ICH8 and as far as I can tell they only support up to ICH7
<DakarRally> Plus, it's in a laptop, so there isn't a lot I can do :(
<andre1> crdlb, the hardware driver that this installs, is the incorrect one as it causes my resolution to only stay @ 800x600
<crdlb> andre1: are you using it now?
<andre1> nope
<andre1> i disabled it
<andre1> then restarted machine
<sprinkmeier_> DakarRally,  ICH7?  ICH8? If you know what that means you;re ahead of me :-)
<bruce89> Royall: that's a bit harsh
<crdlb> andre1: please enable it, then we can figure out what's wrong with it
<andre1> ok
<DakarRally> I believe it is the chipset
<Royall> bruce89: well I meant that to normal users
 * bruce89 is pleased to be called abnormal
<andre1> brb need to restart crdlb
<genii> silentContender: Conceivably your perms are messed up for the regular user in their home dir, not allowing them login. Maybe do recursive chown back to their name:group including the hidden dot-files
<metho> which is better "CrossOver Linux Pro" or "Wine" to run windows apps
<crdlb> metho: crossover is basically the commerical version of wine
<silentContender> genii, I'll try that
<andre1> crdlb, ok it's installed.. but i cannot change the resolution
<metho> ahh, didnt know that
<metho> thx
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> how can I find out why my soundcard is inacessable?
<crdlb> andre1: open a terminal and run 'glxinfo | grep direct', pastebin the output if it's more than one line
<Matt|lol> what is this place?
<Laurenceb> I'm using a software modem and it cannot use the soundcard
<Laurenceb> everything was working fine until I started firefox
<Laurenceb> I think it use the card...?
<genii> Matt|lol: This channel is for users of Ubuntu Linux, who require assistance
<andre1> crdlb, direct rendering: Yes
<TaG^> ok.. how can I edit a *.h file and able to save it...?
<crdlb> andre1: ok, your driver is working, try installing nvidia-settings and running that
<jrib> TaG^: any text editor you want
<andre1> ok
<jrib> TaG^: though if you are asking this question, you should probably tell us what you are really trying to do and why
<silentContender> genii, chown doesn't help
<TaG^> jrib .. ya it say i have no permission..
<TaG^> the code in the file is wrong .. I need to replace the code..
<jrib> TaG^: be more specific...
<crdlb> andre1: actually, what does 'glxinfo | grep -i nvidia | wc -l' say?
<genii> silentContender: No other immediate tactic to try comes to me.
<Laurenceb> is there a way to restart the sound card?
<silentContender> genii, Ok
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<DIFH-iceroot> Laurenceb: with sudo
<TaG^> jrib i add this line to the *.h       #include <asm/io.h>
<TaG^>       #include <asm/semaphore.h>
<jrib> TaG^: why...?
<TaG^> and i can't save it .. it say i have no permission..
<cousteau> what was the tool to restore deleted files? I used it some months ago but I can't remember its name
<TaG^> in redit
<TaG^> gedit
<Datz> Hi, I am having trouble with the network manager and WEP Keys.  Is there a forum thread about this.  It is probably common problem.  I am using 8.10. This issue was not present for me in 8.04
<marize> Olá
<jrib> !sudo > TaG^
<ubottu> TaG^, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marize> alguém ai fala português?
<Datz> thanks
<Laurenceb> hmm no luck
<jrib> TaG^: feel free to read what ubottu  has sent you, but I'm not convinced you should be doing what you are trying to do.
<sebsebseb> np
<brunner> if I want to upgrade to intrepid, can I just do apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cousteau> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Laurenceb> any idea why my sound card died?
<andre1> crdlb i can't move the window around to get to the other settings... the resolution is too large for me to see all the options in nvidia-settings
<silentContender> genii, I just read that Hardy has similar problem (not sure if it's getty though).  The solution to that is reinstalling libc6.  Should I try?
<Datz> sebsebseb:  I don't need help with wireless.  There is a bug. I need a fix for something.
<neoTheCat> good evening EST.  i am running gnome+compiz on two boxes.  on one i can resize windows like normal, by putting the cursor on the window border, on the other, the cursor changes to the resize icon, but the window does not resize.
<neoTheCat> has anyone seen this before?
<Datz> sebsebseb:  Netowrk Manager keeps asking me for my key..
<genii> silentContender: Can't hurt
 * sdasdas hola amigos de lo ajeno y enemigos de lo propio
<sebsebseb> Datz: ok I don't know
<Datz> ok, thanks
<Flare183> !es | sdasdas
<ubottu> sdasdas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crdlb> andre1: did you try that second terminal command?
<andre1> no.. which command?
<sizzlefire> Whipper: Are you still here?
<sdasdas> Flare183, what?
<andre1> crdld ^
<andre1> crdlb ^
<Flare183> sdasdas: Please speak english
<crdlb> andre1: this is a better version: 'glxinfo | grep -i software'
<redhawk> after install how do you launch Anim 2000
<sdasdas> Flare183, i havent speak spanish in this channel, in fact i havent speak in several hours
<Flare183> sdasdas: Sorry
<Flare183> my bad
<andre1> crdlb  no output
#ubuntu 2010-03-08
<te_> zebastian: Just occurred to me that you can just mute the mic.
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: yes, new user means pidgin works
<steven_> i download planenshift in my transmission and i donot know what to do
<seanbrystone> whats a good file recovery app for ubuntu, prefer it be GUI and not some other distro live CD like Knoppix,
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: ok so now we know its your profile
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: however
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: enabling "Show icon in system tray" crashes pidgin, with the aforementioned X error
<meshuggah> heya everyone! i am here!
<qetuR> hmm, what could be wrong if I first install gnome-shell from repos. Removes it, adds the PPA to sources tries to install it, which doesnt work. Then tries to go back to the old repo one. And still dont work. What could have hahpend?
<ActionParsnip> seanbrystone: you can just restore from your backups, you can also use foremost if you have failed to make any backups
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: log a bug then
<eatlama> i looked at the documentation and it says my wifi card is supported and works out of the box
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, yeah theres no backups, and what do you mean, "restore from your backups"?
<ActionParsnip> seanbrystone: you can run foremost in a livecd so the partition is not busy
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: no point till ive found the source of the problem
<eatlama> its not working tho
<airtonix> steven_, there are plenty of guides on how to use it. the planeshift website is a good start.
<ActionParsnip> seanbrystone: if your data is important then you should have a backup system
<steven_> ok
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: have you tried the pdgin dev ppa?
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: i have the same problem with other tray-based apps so it's not Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: sounds like the notification area is screwed then
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: why the X error then?
<eatlama> is there a possibility that my wifi card isnt activated? how would i go about activating because the driver should be on my computer
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, I keep two backups actually (that i forgot about) sbackup and back in time, thanks for reminding me, i had a duh moment! :)
<natetheis> Well, LD can't find the libraries. /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lruby
<seanbrystone> but foremost sounds cool, can you explain more about that?
<ActionParsnip> seanbrystone: backups will always save the day :)
<skrite> hey all, if i have an agp slot, and buy a video card from newegg that is agp 4x or 8x ,  would it still be compatible.
<airtonix> natetheis, LD doesn't mean much
<airtonix> skrite, with ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> skrite: 4x will work in 8x agp slot, its also offtopic here
<bu22> Hi - any way of changing start up menu/splash when booting xubuntu from live usb (with persitent fs) ? - comes up same as live cd - would prefer boot to login prompt.?
<jub369> how do i fix error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: help failed with mount: must be super user to use mount
<natetheis> airtonix: ld. The GNU linker.
<ActionParsnip> jub369: put sudo at the starft of the mount command
<jub369> but it does it min i put in my driver disc
<nrg__> how do I upgrade to grub 2 off the live cd?
<skrite> well, didn't know exactly where to ask, yes with ubuntu
<jub369> not  a command
<nrg__> I tried but it does not work
<nrg__> the scripts assume root is at / and not /mnt
<skrite> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Volkswagner> Stargaze #ubuntu-server folks say my issue is not server related....I am using an alternate CD not Server Install
<airtonix> natetheis, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=the+gnu+linker+ubuntu+ruby
<ActionParsnip> skrite: #hardware
<ActionParsnip> !mount | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jub369> how do i mount whats in my cd rom tray being it did it when i instered disc
<airtonix> natetheis, http://www.google.com/search?q=ld+cannot+find+ruby
<adamkex> CO_gairah_tinggi: don't send me ads
<ActionParsnip> jub369: can you use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo lshw -C disk; cat /etc/fstab
<trism> natetheis: the headers and libraries are always in the -dev packages (in this case ruby1.8-dev , or 1.9 if you're using that)
<MgMt> has anyone used a ps3 controller with ubuntu and got it to work?
<skrite> ActionParsnip, thanks, can't join #hardware without an invite.
<natetheis> trism: installed, but still no worky worky.
<brjann> adamkex: did CO_gairah_tinggi spam you when you joined?
<trism> natetheis: what are you building?
<natetheis> a skype plugin
<thearthur> how do I do this: (def [a b]   [(first foo) (second foo)])
<thearthur> bind two names with one def
<adamkex> brjann: yeah
<ActionParsnip> mgmt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920636
<Kentrel> Hi. My login window appears in the wrong monitor of my dual monitor setup. How do I make it appear in the other one?
<brjann> !ops | onjoin spam from CO_gairah_tinggi reported by adamkex
<ubottu> onjoin spam from CO_gairah_tinggi reported by adamkex: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thearthur> oops wrond channel
<jub369> action
<jub369> this didnt help me
<jub369> and yes  i can
<ActionParsnip> MgMt: you never said if it was wireless or wired
<kidcamaleon> algum br?
<ActionParsnip> jub369: it won't i want you to pastebin the output
<MgMt> wireless but it has a usb i can connect it with
<jub369> i cant action
<MgMt> i dont think my lappy has bluetooth
<jub369> the Cd i trying to mount has drivers so i can get on internet
<jub369> this is on a whole dif pc
<MgMt> its a sixaxis ps3 controller
<MgMt> i think it suposed to be supported in linux but i cant get it to work with zsnes or anything
<ActionParsnip> jub369: i see, ok then read the device names and make sure that one matches the cd line in the fstab, if they match the optical drive should mount, if not edit the fstb file to match
<ActionParsnip> MgMt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<MgMt> thanks
<Ricoshady> im noticing some new versions of php and apache that are out that fix some security issues, but not seeing any updates when I do apt-get upgrade? so how do I Get these security fixes?
 * Volkswagner was rejected from #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ricoshady: search the ppas: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Ricoshady> in fact the version of php that was isntalled on my linux ubuntu system is quite old, 5.2 and 5.3 is out
<ActionParsnip> Ricoshady: you can also log bugs to state the bugs stuff fixes to get them added sooner
<steven_> i hit add  on my transmission and add to torrent pop up hit add aning not happen
<ActionParsnip> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ricardo> Ola
<steven_> ricardo: i hit add  on my transmission and add to torrent pop up hit add aning not happen
<steven_> i got a ?
<steven_>  i hit add  on my transmission and add to torrent pop up hit add aning not happen
<Ricoshady> I mean php 5.2.13 is out and and my distro is still at 5.2.10
<alesan> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<valkryie> Hello fellow linux users!
<steven_> valkryie: can u help me
<gafir> hello! Any idea why I wouldn't be getting any wireless in Lucid Lynx Alpha 3?
<gafir> I have a dell laptop 1545
<gafir> and is there anywhere I could report this issue?
<valkryie> steven_: I can try
<phaedra> !lucid | grafir
<ubottu> grafir: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<steven_> ok here it is i cant down load a game
<valkryie> what game?  I am a new linux user, and just learning the ropes myself
<gafir> phaedra: thanks
<phaedra> gafir, np
<steven_> PlaneShift  its on transmission i hit add some pop
<valkryie> have you checked playlinux and wine
<nrg__> got it to work
<valkryie> they are both programs that allow you to play games on linux
<valkryie> I'm usuing wine atm to install WoW and LOTRO
<clipse> anyone know anything about qmail? I'm having an issue where i can send myself mail from ent@forrestjordanllc.com to ent@forrestjordanllc.com but when outside internet emails ent@forrestjordanllc.com it doesnt show up at the inbox on ent@forrestjordanllc.com.... the dns is all set correctly: domain forrestjordanllc.com
<clipse> no errors show up when a person tries to email ent@forrestjordanllc.com either.. It just wont arrive at the inbox
<shrink> quit
<nrg__> had to manually edit the grub legacy update scripts by adding the  /mnt prefix
<steven_>  its a linux game something pop up i hit add aninig but nothnig but happen
<nightrid3r> clipse: maybe ask in #qmail
<valkryie> I cannot help you.  can u check the ubuntu forums for that particular game?
<steven_> that ok i did that it looks like greek to me
<valkryie> lol.  I know.  most linux stuff is like a foreign language to me as well.... but its fun learning
<Wyt> whats the best wireless card for packet injection with ubuntu?
<valkryie> it's freeing, cutting the cord from Microshaft
<zebastian> i have a problem with a program that i run on ubuntu but i am not sure that its on ubuntu that i can solve it
<zebastian> namely i need to make an apps window/dialog box sizeable
<pou> steven_: what's the problem with transmission ?
<zebastian> as it isnt
<microsoft> hello
<steven_> pou: i cant not download a game
<zebastian> namely linux versions of skype, when i am on a  call with multiple people the list becoms so large it doesnt fit the screen and the window can be sized
<microsoft> hell
<pou> steven_: i understand but i saw it's a torrent download. Do you know what is a torrent ?
<steven_> pou: no
<zonro> ciao
<pou> steven_: that may be your problem. Your file will be downloaded by transmission. Have you downloaded the torrent file and double-clicked on it ?
<steven_> ok where torrent  at
<pou> ?
<gizmobay> I rar'd some files via the command line. I set a password. With ark, I can view the file names without entering a password. What did I do wrong?
<gizmobay> I can't extract without the pass though
<gizmobay> rar a -m5 -p files.rar *
<steven_> pou: Ktorrent in software canter
<pou> you're on kubuntu ?
<steven_> 9.10
<pou> KDE or Gnome ?
<steven_> Gnome
<pou> ok, so you should use transmission, which is already installed
<trism> gizmobay: try with -hp instead of -p
<steven_> yes i need help with the add this i hit is something pop up i hit add nothing happen
<gizmobay> Ah, thanks trism
<pou> steven_: torrent is peer to peer. Transmission uses your torrent file to download your game
<pou> steven_: have you downloaded and double-clicked on the torrent file ?
<steven_> So on Transmission hit add right
<pou> first, choose the folder
<steven_> what  folder i try all of them
<pou> the folder where you want to download your file
<steven_> wich is downloads but nothing happen
<pou> transmission is still opened ?
<steven_> yes
<pou> don't you see the line with your game ?
<steven_> in the transmission right
<pou> well, you can see the download prgression, can't you ?
<steven_> its done
<steven_> but i can find it
<pou> can't ?
<steven_> or play it
<eraggo> right click it and "check dowload folder"
<zebastian> how do i know if i am on 64 or 32 bits?
<ZykoticK9> zebastian, in a terminal "uname -m"
<zebastian> ZykoticK9: it says i686
<ZykoticK9> zebastian, that's 32 bit then
<steven_> pou: i when to my download files and i found it but i still cant play it
<pou> steven_: are you sure the download is finished
<steven_> yes it say
<zebastian> ZykoticK9: how do you know that? i am just curious, thanks btw
<eraggo> steven_: is it movie?
<steven_> no game
<ZykoticK9> zebastian, i686=32 bit, x86_64 = 64 bit
<steven_> brb
<zebastian> what are MIDs?
<te_> zebastian: You mean midi?  Musical Instrument Digital Interface
<zebastian> no, it says, this version of skype is intended for MIDs
<Volkswagner> mid = mobile internet device
<hipitihop> is there a reason why VirtualBox is lagging so far behind in teh normal repo ?
<Lxndr> I installed Ubuntu (yay) and it's working really well (yay) but sadly, I miss a few of my former Windows games, and so I'm considering installing XP as a dual-boot. I found one website that gives me a walkthrough (http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm), but unfortunately that walkthrough is already failing on step 2. Can anyone give me instructions or point me somewhere that has them? Ubuntu is insta
<Lxndr> lled, I now want to bring XP into the fold.
<dekenx> what should I do to use my laptops built-in IR receiver
<te_> Lxndr: Not sure what step 2 is but is it because you have Ubuntu on the first partition?
<Jaimie> wihtout clicking your link Lxndr; simply use gpardted, install windows; put a livecd in and run grub install
<te_> Lxndr: ... bacause XP can only go on first partition...
<hans67521> hi
<hipitihop> Lxndr, depending on the specific game you want to run, look at Wine, it may already support your game, alternatively also consider using virtualbox.org .. package available via synaptic
<hans67521> i am busy building my own ubuntu distro
<Kittymew> hey ubuntu people, is there an easy way to set a custom menu item (on the main menu in gnome) to run as root (via sudo)?
<hans67521> but i am stuck with an install system
<hans67521> the system has no gui
<airtonix> Kittymew, right click menu > select edit, prefix commands with gksudo
<Kittymew> gksudo? Thanks.
<hans67521> anyone have idea how to make an install
<Lxndr> hipitihop, The game I want to run is not behaving well in WINE, sadly. (Which is annoying, since it behaves in WINE on my laptop).
<Lxndr> te_ Step 2 says "back up the grub boot menu." Which apparently is at /boot/grub/menu.lst (according to the page) but that file does not exist on my box.
<airtonix> Lxndr, most likely because the two machine have different video cards ?
<te_> Lxndr: If that is the case, there is no real easy way to fix that type of problem.  If intend to install XP, you need to do it first, or,  you need to leave a partition at the first of the drive and reserve it for XP.
<steven_> pou: are you still on
<Lxndr> airtonix, The problem happens before the game loads.
<pou> steven_: yes
<airtonix> Lxndr, as do most things related to videos cards and wine
<te_> !grub2 | Lxndr
<ubottu> Lxndr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<steven_> i hit the tabs in tramission seeding it still on here but downloading it not
<root_> hi
<seanbrystone> transmission is horrible
<seanbrystone> deluge ftw
<pou> steven_: you told me the download was finished
<airtonix> !troll | seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Zeelot3k> does anyone know of a file browser that lets me double click to expand a folder instead of moving into it? any file browser with that option would be great
<seanbrystone> airstrike, i beg your pardon
<seanbrystone> i was just responding to his comment
<steven_> so it not done
<airtonix> !who | seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<root_> merhaba Türk varmı acaba şuanda
<te_> Zeelot3k: What do you mean "expand it"?
<seanbrystone> airstrike, ive been here 4 years dont you lecture me on anything.
<Curly_Q> Hey folks, I am logged in as sudo su -  but using a windows ssh box I cannot copy paste files with the client. I also get access denied in some circumstances. Any Suggestions?
<pou> steven_: you can see the progression so you should know if it's finished or not
<Zeelot3k> te_: I mean like the + sign next to directories in tree mode
<airtonix> steven_, you need to clarify the situation. 1) you have transmission running 2) you have it loaded with a torrent 3) the torrent is in the seeding stage 4) but its not 100% downloaded ...
<Zeelot3k> but without moving into the dir on double click
<Zeelot3k> I want it to expand instead
<airtonix> seanbrystone, who is airstrike  ?
<Curly_Q> Could it be that I am not using the correct encryption?
<clipse> I have eth0:1 that has port 25 LISTENING. I'm trying to basically do this command: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2525 -i eth0 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 25 ---- but except I need it for eth0:1... when i do -i eth0:1 it says Warning: weird character in interface `eth0:1' (No aliases, :, ! or *).
<seanbrystone> i meant airtonix sorry airstrike
<steven_> ok thank you
<pou> steven_: that was a question. You need to tell us more
<te_> Curly_Q: You need to give more details.
<Curly_Q> Te, I have root access, e.g.,  root@Me     I was denied acces to the directory I am interested in.
<te_> Curly_Q:  Not sure we understand your situation.
<te_> Curly_Q: Check file permissions.
<te_> Curly_Q: ls -ld
<Curly_Q> Are you saying Te that I need to give myself as rood access file permissions?
<Curly_Q> rood = root
<te_> Curly_Q: I'm saying that you need to see what the file permissions are, (as that may be what is causing you to not have access).
<te_> Curly_Q: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<Curly_Q> There was an "Unexpected token"
<Curly_Q> I found an article that discusses removing absolutely sudo and root permissions. I know that is not the best thing in the world but on an infrastructure behind a firewall, that is not a problem.
<Curly_Q> I could always put back the sudo structure.
<te_> Curly_Q: If you globally change file permissions, it could very well cause a problem.
<brjann> Curly_Q: sudo is not just for protection from outsiders, it's also to prevent you from accidentally destroying your system
<zebastian> i am on hardy heron trying to install skype and i cant it says dependency not satisfiable libasound2
<Curly_Q> I agree.
<NinoScript> Hi! I need some help :P
<Socraton> Just installed ubuntu on my desktop, and updated, but my sound seems to not work. Everything seems fine except there isn't sound. Installed alsamixer, seems fine there. :/
<te_> !hi | NinoScript
<ubottu> NinoScript: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<NinoScript> after a kernel update, grub2 started showing 2 options, the new one, and the old one
<te_> Socraton: Nothing is muted?   Everything turned up?
<Curly_Q> Te my other question is: Are the old SSH clients compatible with the Ubuntu ssh   and should I be using sshd instead?
<te_> !sound | Socraton
<ubottu> Socraton: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Socraton> te: It was muted by default, but I unmuted it. Didn't do anything
<te_> Curly_Q: sshd is the ssh server.
<Socraton> hm, ok. I'll check it out.
<Lxndr> I have Ubuntu installed on my computer. I want to keep *everything* I have currently installed, the custom configurations to my various programs, et cetera. I also want to dual boot with XP. How can I accomplish both these goals?
<NinoScript> if I enter the new kernel, it starts flashing a terminal and I can't do anything
<Curly_Q> Te so the d stands for daemon?
<te_> Curly_Q: You are correct
<Curly_Q> Thanks Te.
<NinoScript> I read, and I think it has to do with the NVIDIA drivers, and I was told that if I reinstall them, it would work again
<NinoScript> now, the problem is, that I downgraded to grub1, and now there's no list… it just starts with the new kernel version and I can't fix it
<Curly_Q> I did an apt-get and it works. But what about the "Encryption Algoriths, could that be my problem?
<te_> Lxndr: If Ubuntu occupies the first partition, you will not be able to install XP until you move Ubuntu off of it. (XP will only boot from first partition.)
<NinoScript> what should I do?
<Lxndr> te_: How do I move Ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Algoriths?
<Curly_Q> Algorithms?
<te_> Lxndr: ... and moving Ubuntu off of the first partition is a bit too complicated for us to discuss here on this channel. If you can talk someone into going to a private channel and providing you with step by step instructions, that will work for you, but, as I said, it is a bit complicated.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> NinoScript, sudo  update-grub
<joshuah> has anyone had any problems with gnome shell? when I do "gnome-shell --replace" I get no run box with alt+f2, no workspaces, and no panel
<joshuah> I'm using nvidia, with a 190 driver installed from the command line and all updates (including kernel) installed
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04 and I've royally messed up my display in displayconfig-gtk. What can I do
<te_> joshuah:  Not sure what gnome-shell is.
<Random832> joshuah; i think gnome-shell is meant to replace the whole paradigm of panel, workspaces, alt-f2 run
<ringo999> what tool do you all use to find and remove duplicate audio files?
<Random832> i.e. you use the gnome-shell stuff instead of the panel
<BluesKaj-Laptop> joshuah, stay away from gnome shell if you want to use the run box etc
<joshuah> Random832: yeah, but I don't even get the gnome-shell time/calendar/panel thing (I've used it before, but it doesn't seem to be working for me now)
<Lxndr> te_: Is there no website with spelled out step-by-step instructions?
<te_> joshuah: You should try #gnome-shell
<te_> Lxndr: Not sure.  I'll look around and see.
<gasull> Hi all.  I followed the directions for playing DVDs and it doesn't work http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-play-dvd-in-ubuntu-910-karmic.html  How can I troubleshoot this?  Thank you in advance.
<joshuah> te_: #gnome-shell isn't a channel
<Lxndr> te_: 'step 3' of the website I posted (http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=3) seems to give such instructions. Could you scan it and let me know if it's accurate?
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04 and I've royally messed up my display in displayconfig-gtk. What can I do?
<hamin> hi
<hamin> is anyone there
<hamin> ??
<densone> hello
<Archanamiya> yes. over 1000 people are
<Archanamiya> ;)
<hamin> haha
<hamin> lol
<gasull> hamin: just ask your question
<clipse> I have eth0:1 that has port 25 LISTENING. I'm trying to basically do this command: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 2525 -i eth0 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 25 ---- the problem is.... port 2525 wont open up to the outside world...... still
<joejc> what the path to the default sound device in ubuntu 9.10?
<hamin> sorry just started this
<hamin> im still new
<hamin> xD
<ZykoticK9> gasull, the link you sent is actually trying to combine the 2 methods of installing DVD support into one -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback for the two methods spelt out
<ipatrol> Hello. A client gave me an HP laptop which was originally loaded with XP. It now has netbook remix and while iwconfig recognizes the built-in adapter, it doesn't detect the client's wireless network, or any other for that matter. Any ideas?
<Archanamiya> hamin, try to keep it on as few lines as possible. The enter key isn't punctuation
<Curly_Q> Te is there a GUI that will make all of the permissions with Kubuntu or a command for it?
<gasull> clipse: if nobody answers your question try in #networking
<lantizia> my question was more of a poll... on if people believe it's better to have dedicated nameservers for a group of web servers... or use the nameservers on the web servers themselves.
<Jaimie> ipatrol, tried it in the command line?
<Jaimie> with iwconfig?
<Archanamiya> Curly_Q, what do you mean permissions? file permissions?
<Strife89> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<buttons840> i hear norton ghost will not work with ext partitions, is there an alternate tool i can use for imaging?
<ipatrol> Jaimie: yes, iwconfig wlan0
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:    will make what?
<Curly_Q> File and directory.
<Archanamiya> Curly_Q, right click? ;)
<te_> Lxndr: Looks like you've got it there.
<Archanamiya> Curly_Q, or chmod and chown
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04 and I've royally messed up my display in displayconfig-gtk. What can I do?
<ipatrol> Jaimie: I also added the network manually, still no luck
<Typos_King> buttons840:   can't say, I'd think that's not the case, check maybe the latest version, I've used 2003 version, is not filesystem dependent, just partition or disk based
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, check out clonezilla at http://clonezilla.org/ it's a livecd that supports both MS and Linux partitions
<Lxndr> te_: Said website advises I 'back up the grub boot menu' but the file it specifies does not exist on my computer. Do you know how I could go about doing that?
<Jaimie> what security are you using ipatrol?
<densone> clipse: is the port binding?
<Jaimie> wep or wpa?
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04 and I've royally messed up my display in displayconfig-gtk. What can I do?
<joejc> what the path to the default sound device in ubuntu 9.10?
<ipatrol> Jaimie: The client uses a Linksys home edition with WEP
<blakkheim> ipatrol: you shouldn't use wep
<Xcell> new install, have restricted extras installed, still no dvd,  any ideas  ?
<ipatrol> blakkheim: Our security team told them that
<Jaimie> depends; the chances of a person with the knowledge to hack WEP are slim
<Jaimie> and also if you need to support legacy hardware
<te_> Lxndr: If you have 9.10, it does not use /boot/grub/menu.lst see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jaimie> you dont have that choice
<ipatrol> Jaimie: It's a small store
<Archanamiya> I'm on 8.04 and I've royally messed up my display in displayconfig-gtk. What can I do?!?!
<gasull> ZykoticK9: thanks.  I think the link just tries the first method.  I'm gonna reboot and try the 2nd method if it doesn't work.  The DVD should autorun when I put it in, right?  Or at least I should see a DVD/CD icon in my desktop, right?
<Jaimie> security aside try it in the console
<Jaimie> http://www.everyjoe.com/newlinuxuser/howto-use-iwconfig/
<ipatrol> Jaimie: I did
<densone> Archanamiya: can you boot into rescue mode and fix it ?
<te_> Lxndr: The file you need to back up is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dijital1> trying to find  libnet-scp-ruby1.8 for ubuntu 8.10 but it doesn't appear to be in the repos
<Xcell> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Typos_King> Lxndr:   the old menu.lst labels are in the new grub at /boot/grub/grub.cfg   so  that'd be what you want backed up
<ipatrol> It doesn't notice any wireless network, though I kind several are within rnge
<ipatrol> range
<Archanamiya> densone, oh I can login fine. But It's in low graphics mode.
<ZykoticK9> gasull, it would depend on how you have Nautilus setup to handle DVDs but you'd at lease suspect some sort of icon on your desktop yes
<densone> Archanamiya, Can you revert what you did?
<Archanamiya> densone, I honestly don't know
<Lxndr> te_ and Typos_King: thanks
<Archanamiya> I sure hope so :(
<ipatrol> Jaimie: Brb, my boss wants me to help with something
<zebastian> help i am having problem with this http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/
<zebastian> i get bash: -xvf: command not found
<gasull> ZykoticK9: OK, thanks.  rebooting now
<CultOfTheGlenda> So if I want to reinstall Ubuntu over Windows can I just delete windows with rm -rf / -no-preserve-root ?
<densone> Archanamiya, There is a way to set you config back to stock with dpkg.
<Archanamiya> densone, awesome! how do I do it?
<Typos_King> CultOfTheGlenda:     why not just repartition? it may just even be quicker, and you may just settle for ext4 or such
<CultOfTheGlenda> How do i do that in XP?
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, you don't.
<CultOfTheGlenda> oh
<Typos_King> CultOfTheGlenda:     you don't  ah... you do it from a live-cd boot
<CultOfTheGlenda> I haven't used Linux since Corel Linux. so I forgot a bit.
<Archanamiya> densone, awesome! how do I do it?
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, 1) insert live cd 2) select install 3) select use whole drive 4) ??? 5) profit
<densone> Archanamiya, look in /etc/x11.conf  . I think its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<john> I have a sony netbook that doesn't have usb boot capability. At sudo what command string will allow me to boot from usb to install Remix?
<Archanamiya> densone, ok let's do this
<CultOfTheGlenda> So is there a Linux like Corel Linux?
<CultOfTheGlenda> I really liked it
<densone> Archanamiya, that should wipe out the display config
<Archanamiya> billy@billy:~$ locate x11.conf
<Archanamiya> billy@billy:~$
<Archanamiya> o_O
<Typos_King> CultOfTheGlenda:     dunno... I never used corel linux... so can't say
<airtonix> !enter > Archanamiya
<ubottu> Archanamiya, please see my private message
<CultOfTheGlenda> Oh it died in 1999
<densone> Archanamiya vim /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Xcell> got it
<densone> Archanamiya, I am not on my ubuntu machine right nwo
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Archanamiya> densone, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<haro1> hi , I'm using ubuntu 9.10 (updated from 9.04) , I've just plugged in a Samsung laser printer, and ubuntu detected that I plugged it in the usb port , then it let me choose from a list of printers to configure , and I found the right model , and selected it. But the printer doesn't print the test page. The print jobs wait. And from time to time  ,  a yellow banner appears up-right that says 'maybe the printer lm-xyz is disconnecte
<densone> Archanamiya, is that what it says in the comments?
<Archanamiya> yes
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: Corel Linux  stopped being made years ago
<densone> Archanamiya, go for it. Then restart the xserver
<CultOfTheGlenda> yes i said it died in 1999 or 2000
<Archanamiya>  ok
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: the command you gave would delete / in a Linux distro and result in it being rather well messed up.
<zebastian> help i am trying to install skype and it wont work
<Archanamiya> densone, how do I restart it?
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, so do you have a question about ubuntu ?
<moots> Hi.  I upgraded my linux, and I copied the contents of my home directory.  Now when I copied my home directory back, the permissions are now root.  I need the permissions and uid of the files and directories *inside* the home directory to match the permissions of the home directory.  How do I get it to copy or apply those uid and permissions?
<zebastian> using this page http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/
<CultOfTheGlenda> damn netsplites
<densone> Archanamiya, well you could log out and log back in
<tpirat5> moots sudo
<Archanamiya> densone, ok brb
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: you can delete WIndows using the Ubuntu installer,  or  the gparted partition editor on the CD
<symptom> moots sudo chown should work
<moots> tpirat5, I don't know the syntax
<symptom> moots check out the chown man page
<symptom> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<symptom> !chown | moots
<ubottu> moots: please see above
<moots> ok
<CultOfTheGlenda> does linux have anything as powerful as Microsoft's power shell?
<densone> hahah
<haro1> CultOfTheGlenda: what cam ms ps do ?
<densone> cultofglenda, what are you trying to accomplish
<CultOfTheGlenda> anything bash can do
<CultOfTheGlenda> i am just asking a damn question
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: Unix/Linux is better than Windows for commands
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, powershell isn't that powerful to be honest
<BlueSTARS> Linux is far more powerful than Microsoft power shell.
<symptom> moots, http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/chown/ I bet "sudo chown -R homeusername /home/homeusername/ will work
<densone> cultofglenda, linux shell is limitless
<densone> at least I think it is
<CultOfTheGlenda> i never used linux shell just bash
<HoNgOuRu> hi I need some help setting my wireless to channel 13
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: right
<densone> any linux shell
<BlueSTARS> CultOfTheGlenda, bash is linux shell
<densone> bash, zsh, korn
<CultOfTheGlenda> bash is not a linux shell
<densone> They are all liniux
<HoNgOuRu> Im using ubuntu and intel 3945 wirless
<BlueSTARS> CultOfTheGlenda, Bash most certainly IS a linux shell
<BlueSTARS> well, it's a shell program
<symptom> moots, -R is for recursive ... I think
<BlueSTARS> doesn't ONLY run on linux
<BlueSTARS> symptom, that's right
<tpirat5> Hello everyone. I am running my computer dual boot with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10. I was recently working under unbuntu when i ran out of disk space. I cleared some space up where now i have about 400mb free. However i can not login into ubuntu. When i try to a get an error about gnome session not being properly installed and that i should contact my computer administrator. I have tried accessing my files under windows 7 and i can view th
<CultOfTheGlenda> but not exclusive to linux
<HoNgOuRu> what file do I have to configure so modprobe get the options?
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, so do you have a question about ubuntu ?
<CultOfTheGlenda> what shells do you guys like?
<densone> cultofglenda, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash
<CultOfTheGlenda> i just use bash on my OS X
<BlueSTARS> CultOfTheGlenda, I use bash
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: people tend to just use the default in Ubuntu
<moots> so sudo chown -R  1000:1000 /home/homeusername/
<CultOfTheGlenda> oh
<symptom> BlueSTARS, the man page for chown is kinda cryptic and doesnt explictly say recursive...
<HoNgOuRu> need help setting the wireless to channel 13 please
<tpirat5> i like taco shells
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, might want to take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HoNgOuRu> how do I set the regmod properly?
<BlueSTARS> Hi all. I just installed Xubuntu 10.04 A3. I heard I was supposed to be able to run without HAL, but attempting to remove HAL warns me that I'm going to uninstall xubuntu-desktop. Any ideas?
<moots> I need for the files and directories inside "/home/homeusername/" to match that of "/home/homeusername/"
<tpirat5> How can i recover files from ubuntu or even fix ubuntu without having to reformat
<aouldr78> hello everyone
<moots> for permissions and owner
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: also useually more advanced Desktop Linux users don't use Ubuntu at all,  because they are using other distro/s instead,  or  they use other distros and Ubuntu
<symptom> BlueSTARS, check out #ubuntu+1
<datadigger> BlueSTARS: X needs HAL.
<Jesse1984> does anyone know how to force ubuntu into VGA mode or a low video mode when booting ?
<BlueSTARS> tpirat5, not sure how much this will help you, but pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 will drop you to a text terminal
<moots> Right now I'm on the LiveCD
<BlueSTARS> symptom, thanks
<datadigger> BlueSTARS: If you run a headless server, it's fine.
<aouldr78> what is the best video player for Ubuntu?
<CultOfTheGlenda> I just kinda started using OS X, I think it can mostly do what Linux can do, I just can't edit its source code
<symptom> BlueSTARS, they do the current beta version support and discussion
<BlueSTARS> datadigger, i thought Lucid was supposed to run without headless
<sebsebseb> !best |  aouldr78
<ubottu> aouldr78: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> aouldr78: I guess VLC will be good enough
<Archanamiya> densone, thanks. that worked like a charm. :)
<tpirat5> BlueSTARS, ok so i could copy files over to windows partition or external drive that way. Know of a way to fix my problem about logging in?
<densone> cultofglenda, osx is derived from Unix
<hans67521> i have a custom ubuntu livecd, does anyone know how i can install this to hdd
<datadigger> BlueSTARS: X server needs HAL to probe the hardware
<CultOfTheGlenda> Best video player depends on the DE you are using.
<CultOfTheGlenda> OS X is unix
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: many commands are  for loads of distro's some commands like sudo apt-get install programname are only for  Debian and Debian based distros such as Ubuntu
<densone> Archanamiya, I am very happy to hear. Make sure you always backup your configs
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: or well distros based on Ubuntu,  well other distros don't tend to use sudo
<Archanamiya> densone, for sure. thanks again :D
<densone> Archanamiya, good luck
<ZykoticK9> CultOfTheGlenda, technically OS X is a BSD
<CultOfTheGlenda> OS X is UNIX go look it up
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: maybe you want a re cap on commands or something so
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  CultOfTheGlenda
<ubottu> CultOfTheGlenda: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<HoNgOuRu> can someone help me setting my box to channel 13?
<HoNgOuRu> please
<densone> CultOfTheGlenda, BSD is UNIX
<BlueSTARS> HoNgOuRu, are you in the US?
<BlueSTARS> HoNgOuRu: if so, you're not supposed to use > 11
<john> How do I access a usb from grub? To install OS.
<CultOfTheGlenda> freebsd is not unix
<BlueSTARS> CultOfTheGlenda, take your trolling elsewhere please
<BlueSTARS> or at least read wikipedia
<BlueSTARS> FreeBSD is definitely Unix
<CultOfTheGlenda> Wiki says it is Unix-like
<sebsebseb> CultOfTheGlenda: also you seem like the kind of person that will want to know about http://www.distrowatch.com if you don't already know about it
<sebsebseb> BlueSTARS: indeed they might be a troll
<densone> CultOfTheGlenda,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD Comes from AT&T Unix
<CultOfTheGlenda> it came from unix but so did plan 9
<sebsebseb> !ot | CultOfTheGlenda
<ubottu> CultOfTheGlenda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CultOfTheGlenda> hey hey I am helping people as they come
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  I try both methods for setting up the DVD, and rebooted after each of them.  Still no luck :-(
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, no you are rambling
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> gasull, did you try a different DVD disc?  we are talking about a video DVD right?
<joshuah> john: booting to a usb drive is usually through your BIOS: press F12 on dell machines, look for "Boot menu" or "Boot device select" on other computers
<importmind> Hello everyone
<CultOfTheGlenda> so why isn't this called #ubuntu-support?
<john> Thank you but my sony has no option in BIOS.
<densone> importmind,  hello
<densone> john, how old is the machine?
<ascii808> oh hi
<Kutakizukari> Trying to install xampp-linux-1.7.1.tar.gz, it says "Go to a Linux shell and login as the system administrator root:" When I do that it "su: Authentication failure".
<ascii808> sure you got the right pass?
<CultOfTheGlenda> you aren't in the su list
<dj_segfault> Kutakizukari: Type "sudo bash"
<joshuah> john: does it have a "setup" option?
<CultOfTheGlenda> maybe su is disabled
<densone> Kutakizukari, sudo su -
<Kutakizukari> ascii808, yes I have the right pass
<john> 2003? no internally CD. All ports but 1 usb are external on a dongle.
<CultOfTheGlenda> sudo passwd
<CultOfTheGlenda> set the passwd
<ascii808> use sudo
<CultOfTheGlenda> and try su
<Kutakizukari> will try
<h00k> !root | Kutakizukari
<densone> Kutakizukari, Don't set a root password, They are disabled for a reason. Use sudo
<ubottu> Kutakizukari: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, why are you using xamp?
<importmind> Ubuntu disables su bt defult
<ascii808> you did not set su?
<importmind> *by
<h00k> Kutakizukari: Also, does this package exist in the repository?
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, its best if you become familiar with ubuntu first i think.
<h00k> !info xampp
<CultOfTheGlenda> you set it up with sudo passwd
<ubottu> Package xampp does not exist in karmic
<Kutakizukari> I tried looking up xampp, no luck
<fabio_> !info xamp
<ubottu> Package xamp does not exist in karmic
<CultOfTheGlenda> i have used unix for every i think i can handle ubuntu
<lantizia> Got a bit of a poll... do you think it's better to have dedicated nameservers for a group of web servers... or use the nameservers that often comes on each of the control panel powered web servers.
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, thats because you use apache mysql and php.
<john> Setup can be gotten to by crt/alt/f1
<trism> !xampp | Kutakizukari
<ubottu> Kutakizukari: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<PeterT> Hi all, I've just made an account and it's not in the "sudoers file" or something? http://paste.ubuntu.com/390727/ (PS, I'm using SSH, connecting to a VPS)
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<airtonix> !best | lantizia
<ubottu> lantizia: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<densone> PeterT, update the sudo access with visudo
<Kutakizukari> looking it up
<PeterT> densone: As root?
<CultOfTheGlenda> yes
<PeterT> Thanks
<haro1> now I can print openoffice and text documents fine to the SAMSUNG LM-1640 , but printing images and raster files  fails miserably.  What can be done ? Please help me
<densone> PeterT, login as a user that has sudo access sudo visudo
<PeterT> Usually help isn't so quick, thanks guys
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  Well, it's strange.  I bought the DVD of District 9 that it comes with 2 discs.  The disc with the movie doesn't do anything when inserted.  With the 2nd one (special features) I just get Totem playing the sound but no images.
<h00k> !dvd | gasull
<ubottu> gasull: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dj_segfault> gasull: The aliens have taken over your computer.  Throw it out.
<ZykoticK9> gasull, sorry man, don't know what else to suggest for ya.  Best of luck.
<jolaren_> If I want to search for a file on my ubuntu server.. I want to seach the entire computer, how do I do this? I'm looking for a dir called sc_files
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, so i assume you've exhausted the reading matieral on the ubuntu wiki and the ubuntu forums then ?
<densone> jolaren_ find / -name "myfile.txt"
<PeterT> This correct densone/ CultOfTheGlenda? http://paste.ubuntu.com/390730/
<CultOfTheGlenda> This is unix i know this!
<dj_segfault> jolaren_: There's a command "locate" that looks at a database built by the command "updatedb" and is very fast
<gasull> dj_segfault: LOL
<densone> PeterT, yes
<PeterT> thanks! :-)
<ascii808> I am going to trace ip's by writing a graphical user interface with visual basic
<densone> PeterT, it shoudl work right away
<econtomawesome> Howdy! I have to "current pending" sectors on my hard drive. Is this a bad sign?
<PeterT> Yeap, thanks
<lantizia> airtonix, it's a poll ffs, it's a matter of personal opinion
<importmind> lol @ cultoftheglanda
<gasull> ZykoticK9: thanks. NP. I'll read the docs suggested by h00k
<PeterT> densone: Now to re-login to peter, and not root
<airtonix> lantizia, its also offtopic and not for this channel
<densone> PeterT: correct
<PeterT> :-D
<lantizia> airtonix, now asked in offtopic :)
<h00k> lantizia: polls don't go there, either
<CultOfTheGlenda> the what is the topic? being mean to non-ubuntu users?
<densone> PeterT, I always discourage the direct use of the ROOT user
<PeterT> densone: Thanks again
<densone> PeterT, yw
<airtonix> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<PeterT> densone: Yeah, well SupyBot doesn't allow it ;-)
<lantizia> h00k, too bad
<PeterT> densone: Uh oh, doesn't work
<densone> PeterT, what command are you typing ?
<PeterT> densone: I can't do "mkdir supybot", but I can do "sudo mkdir supybot"
<densone> yes
<CultOfTheGlenda> get in a directory you own
<densone> PeterT, you always have to precede the command with sudo
<PeterT> densone: Can't it just remeber that I'm the admin?
<CultOfTheGlenda> not always... then you won't have permission to the files inside
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, prefix your messages with recipients name...
<joshuah> PeterT: it does for 5 mins after one "sudo"
<airtonix> !enter > CultOfTheGlenda
<ubottu> CultOfTheGlenda, please see my private message
<PeterT> joshuah: Stupid Ubuntu :-(
<joshuah> PeterT: I think you can change it somewhere... 1 sec
<densone> PeterT, sudo is a safety mechanism . You precede your commands with sudo when you want them to run as root
<densone> PeterT,  or as another user
<zebastian> i am looking for a deb file for skype for hardy heron
<PeterT> Look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/390734/
<dj_segfault> PeterT: More exactly, it remembers the password for sudo for 5 minutes.  You still need to preface the command with it.  If you need to type a lot of commands, you can do "sudo bash" to launch a bash shell as root but BE CAREFUL!!!
<today> happy woman day for your girl .
<PeterT> I can't do anything as a regular user, but with sudo, supybot doesn't want to run
<PeterT> dj_segfault: Ahhh
<densone> PeterT, You may want to set your permissions up properly on the directories
<dj_segfault> PeterT: What I do is I have a gnome-terminal setting for a root window that sets a red background so I can't accidentally type commands in it thinking they're running as me
<today> how do we play mkv file with enable subs on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kinja-sheep> PeterT: You can't destroy Walmart but when you're granted with power, you can! :)
<joshuah> today: VLC should do that
<today> uhm, i dont thing so joshuah
<densone> kinja-sheep, haha
<PeterT> densone: How do I do that?
<PeterT> kinja-sheep: lol
<h00k> PeterT: have you checked the supybot documentation?
<today> or,can U help me ?
<densone> PeterT: I am not totally sure what supeybot is
<kinja-sheep> densone: ubottu is a supybot. :)
<densone> PeterT, I would highly recommend seeing their readme and man pages.
<joshuah> today: me? do you know that your mkv files has the subtitles you need?
<joshuah> file*
<densone> kinja-sheep: Ahh ok
<tpirat5> How do you copy files from ubuntu to a fat 32 or ntfs external drive?
<today> i have abc.mkv and abc.srt at folder together, but i cant know to enable this sub when i play mkv file
<densone> PeterT, most linux applications run as a not root user unless they are in the first 1024 ports
<tpirat5> under terminal
<kinja-sheep> today: Use VLC. Toggle 'v' to toggle/skip to next subtitles.
<PeterT> h00k, densone: I have, but I'm wondering how to correct the permisions for my account (peter)
<airtonix> tpirat5, using "cp" (assuming you already have the drive mounted)
<densone> PeterT: chown peter:peter mysupeybotdirectory ?
<tpirat5> how do i mount the drive? I tried cp a folder from ubuntu to media/Fat 32 and it showed the folder being there but when i came back into windows the folder was there
<PeterT> densone: Can I do that for all directories somehow?
<densone> -R
<tpirat5> was not there
<tpirat5> wow
<densone> PeterT chown -R
<PeterT> densone: so chown peter:peter / -R
<darolu> I have 2 pop mail accounts configured in my Evolution client; I currently have a filter to separate mails from one of them to a folder; none of them support IMAP, is there a way to have them in separate folders (not using a filter)? evolution docs say is not possible but I was hopping for a plug in or something like that.
<airtonix> tpirat5, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<spridel> somehow I have disabled my minimize, Maximize, and Exit buttons/icons in the top right of my windows, any suggestions?
<densone> PeterT chown -R peter:peter <directory> .. See the man page for chown
<tpirat5> :(
<xangua> spridel: metacity --replace
<PeterT> densone: Ok
<tpirat5> so its not possible to copy a file from Ubuntu to a windows partition or external drive from terminal?
<airtonix> tpirat5, see the table of contents on the right ? ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Mount The Drive
<PeterT> densone: man page?
<airtonix> tpirat5, it is possible.
<densone> PeterT,  man chown
<PeterT> ok
<densone> PeterT, A man page is a manual page. Many linux programs have man pages.
<tpirat5> ah ok ty
<airtonix> tpirat5, you need to do some reading.
<PeterT> Oh, didn't know that densone
<PeterT> ty
<rkvirani> Im on 10.04, but I cannot for the life of me find sun-jdk
<densone> PeterT, your welcome
<rkvirani> Anyone know how I might install it?
<spridel> xangua, ty
<mcurran> Anyone know if it's possible to get someone's ip displayed in an IM client like pidgin, without a direct connection.
<PeterT> densone: How do I get out of this man page?
<densone> q
<mcurran> q
<PeterT> thanks
<trism> rkvirani: it was removed from the repos, they want you to use openjdk now
<sebsebseb> rkvirani: You have to use open source java I think,  since something about Sun Java being removed, also #ubuntu+1 is currrently the 10.04 channel
<rkvirani> openjdk is not the same
<rkvirani> hrm... thats annoying...
<airtonix> mcurran, no because you don't send packets directly the person you chat with, they go to a server and the server sends them on for you...
<ZykoticK9> rkvirani, sun-java is now there, but join #ubuntu+1
<abe3k> byebye
<TannerF> What's the best way to extract, not execute a .exe file?
<h00k> TannerF: cabextract
<Guest92633> .
<crackguy> how can I check what workgroup I am on
<CultOfTheGlenda> unzip *.exe
<PeterT> YUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
<CultOfTheGlenda> depends on the compresion scheme
<PeterT> THANK YOU densone!
<TannerF> its firefox's .exe
<TannerF> fwiw
<densone> PeterT, your welcome.
<airtonix> crackguy, man smbclient
<zebastian> can someone help me please
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep WORKGROUP"
<zebastian> i am trying to install skype on hardy
<airtonix> !ask | zebastian
<ubottu> zebastian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zebastian> i accidentally erased the version i had
<h00k> TannerF: what are you doing with Firefox' .exe?
<ThaDoc> this may be a stupid question but how do i figure out what my workgroup name is on my pc, I use ubuntu 9.04
<zebastian> can someone help me do this http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/
<densone> PeterT,  good luck and rely on man pages and readme files.
<TannerF> h00k: I want to extract it, so i can edit its code
<zebastian> i cant do it on my own
<PeterT> densone: thanks!
<zebastian> it doestn work
<airtonix> ThaDoc, by reading your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<CultOfTheGlenda> look around inside the exe with a hex editor maybe you can figure out the compression scheme
 * PeterT ventures into the dark
<baba_b00ie> is there any way to re-involk a hardware detetion for ubuntu
<today> when i setup a Compact View in folder, i thing it dont appearent a detail name files ( like as "ubuntu g.... "files) how do we can show detail like as ubuntu guides.pdf?
<airtonix> !who | CultOfTheGlenda
<ubottu> CultOfTheGlenda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<h00k> TannerF: why don't you grab the source for it, you're not going to get that from a precompiled .exe
<guest12433251234> how can i copy all the files on a windows harddrive to an external harddrive without corrupting them? i'm using an ubuntu live cd
<ThaDoc> I actually have to change that file so I need to figure out what it is first
<TannerF> hm, i should
<TannerF> i was just thinking that
<guest12433251234> i'm not trying to create a bootable disk, i just need the files
<guest12433251234> for a backup
<econtomawesome> Howdy! I have to "current pending" sectors on my hard drive. Is this a bad sign?
<john> Hoseoff Glenda. I'm a newbie and even I can tell your an IDIOT!
<today> when i setup a Compact View in folder, i thing it dont appear a detail name files ( like as "ubuntu g.... "files) how do we can show detail like as ubuntu guides.pdf?
<CultOfTheGlenda> guest, can you mount the drive?
<crackguy> sorry I got disconnected! So how do I check my workgroup?
<dj_segfault> baba_b00ie tatatoothie:  What hardware are you trying to detect?  Video card?
<baba_b00ie> i'm not getting audio on my pc but i was wondering if i could start a hardware detection to have it try for the soundcard again
<guest12433251234> CultOfTheGlenda: yes.
<airtonix> guest12433251234, first choose a coherent irc nick then 1) mount the external drive (open "my computer") 2) double click on the drive to mount it 3) copy files.
<baba_b00ie> dj_segfault, audio
<Kutakizukari> What security risk do I run leaving passwords for the lamp stack blank on ubuntu?
<CultOfTheGlenda> john, I know what I am talking about; I have hexedited boot sectors to increase the size of the image. so you go away
<densone> Kutakizukari, why would you?
<h00k> baba_b00ie: it does that when you turn it on
<guest12433251234> airtonix: my question is about the copying of the files. should i just use cp? that won't screw up any windows permissions or anything?
<dj_segfault> baba_b00ie momomoney:  If you go to Preferences -> Sound -> Hardware what doe sit show
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, your mysql server will be open for modification
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep WORKGROUP"
<airtonix> guest12433251234, you didnt mention using the terminal. live cd will let you mount drives once you get to the desktop.
<baba_b00ie> dj_segfault,  internal sound hw
<densone> Kutakizukari, better safe than sorry
<crackguy> ZykoticK9, wicked@wicked:~$ "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep WORKGROUP"
<crackguy> bash: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep WORKGROUP: No such file or directory
<densone> Kutakizukari, unless you are adding subnet based acls to the privs table
<PeterT> densone: I got my supybot up and running! thanks again
<baba_b00ie> dj_segfault, here's the thing, i took . this hard drive out of another pc, stuck it in this one. everything works but the audio. i was trying to get around doing a re-install of ubuntu
<CultOfTheGlenda> skrapasor, find where the drive is mounted with the command "mount" and then copy those files with the command cp
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, don't know then, good luck
<densone> PeterT, yw
<PeterT> :D :D
<crackguy> ZykoticK9, thanks
<dj_segfault> baba_b00ie: Then it's seeing your hardware and there's a different problem.  Try running alsamixer or alsamixergui to make sure all sliders are not muted
<densone> skrapasor, cp -a will copy the files in archive mode. The permissions of the files will be kept.
<Kutakizukari> Was not sure, thank you
<econtomawesome> Howdy! I have to "current pending" sectors on my hard drive. Is this a bad sign?
<ThaDoc> is your workgroup name your login name?
<ThaDoc> in ubuntu 9.04
<airtonix> ThaDoc, no. also keep your messages on one line
<baba_b00ie> dj_segfault, dude you're right. the speakers inside my laptop came unplugged from that little flat wire cable thing.. heh opps thanks 4 yoour help thought
<sina> hi im on a fresh install of 9.10, how do I make it so that windows is the default OS to boot from grub?
<dj_segfault> baba_b00ie: No problem.  You should have asked techno beaver
<ThaDoc> then why is it that I have to change my workgroup name in the file /etc/samba/smb.conf to whatever my workgroup name is?  Because I am unsure what my workgroup name is
<baba_b00ie> techno beaver? who dat willis
<dj_segfault> baba_b00ie:  I thought by your nick you were a Howard Stern fan.  Nevermind
<airtonix> ThaDoc, because thats where samba determines the workgroup name to use?
<sina> hi im on a fresh install of 9.10, how do I make it so that windows is the default OS to boot from grub?
<baba_b00ie> i am a stern fan. haven't listened to him in ages. at least 5 years
<dj_segfault> sina: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  There's an entry in there called default.  You have to change that.
<symptom> sina you need to edit grub.conf
<symptom> or menu.lst
<airtonix> ThaDoc, also you'd find this useful : http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/smbclient/
<darolu> I have 2 pop mail accounts configured in my Evolution client; I currently have a filter to separate mails from one of them to a folder; none of them support IMAP, is there a way to have them in separate folders (not using a filter)? evolution docs say is not possible but I was hopping for a plug in or something like that.
<ThaDoc> but my workgroup name I changed, and I cannot remember what it was how do i figure it out, because that file says WORKGROUP on it but I had already changed it and I need to figure out what it is
<symptom> sina, dj_segfault is correct
<sina> symptom, what
<brian_> hey sina I havn
<airtonix> ThaDoc, so how did you change it (one would think that was the logical way to find out what you changed it to )
<brian_> hey sina I havn't seen you for a long time
<sina> do i know you? :P
<brian_> no
<airtonix> !ot | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ThaDoc> I do not remember hence why I am here!
<brian_> I have never seen you befor
<brian_> e
<brian_> :)
<sina> k
<brian_> bye
<sina> cya
<CultOfTheGlenda> hello everybody, what purposes does UFS? Are there any reasons to choose it?
<airtonix> ThaDoc, sine you haven't mentioned any other programs one assumes that the /etc/samba/smb.conf is the one of two places from which you can control the workgroup/domain you connect to
<Samual> Hey I was wondering how I can install the latest version of handbrake on Ubuntu 9.04?
<sina> how stable is chrome in ubuntu
<eredeath> Chrome works like a charm for me
<dj_segfault> sina: More stable than firefox ;)
<ZykoticK9> Samual, download the DEB from http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<Samual> ZykoticK9, the 9.10 deb doesn't work for it, incorrect dependencies.
<Samual> ZykoticK9, I don't know how to build dependency lists from a .deb file
<ZykoticK9> Samual, oh sorry didn't see the all important 9.04 -- i doubt it will work anymore in 9.04 sorry (something about a GTK update or something)
<airtonix> Samual, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=handbrake+ppa
<airtonix> CultOfTheGlenda, only if you want to mount macosx drives
<Samual> airtonix, meh probably should've just done that in the first place ^_^ I was looking for the easy way out, anyway thanks that will work.
<khider> hello all, who here uses Kontact for Kubuntu?
<airtonix> Samual, can't get much easier than that really
<chd> how come my drives don't mount automatically when ubuntu 9.10 starts?
<airtonix> !ask | khider
<ubottu> khider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Samual> airtonix, the more lazy I can be the better
<Samual> airtonix, that's what I meant.
<chd> someone said I had to edit my /etc/fstab but I'm not sure how to add the line
<khider> Can Kontact send under multiple alias?
<Samual> ^_^
<blakkheim> chd: man fstab
<ZykoticK9> Samual, if you're still around let me know if it does work in 9.04, thanks
<khider> I have business e-mails and personal send from different addresses
<airtonix> chd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<khider> It looks like Kontact can onlu send under one laias
<khider> alias
<airtonix> khider, keep it on one line.
<Samual> ZykoticK9, well, I don't need to use it right now precisely, but I will in about an hour.. If you're still on, i'll PM you about it later then?
<khider> yes, sir!
<RandumNumber> hello
<ZykoticK9> Samual, thanks
<kaie`> everytime i boot i get a 'error: invalid enviroment block" i have to press e and edit out some line before it will boot.
<kaie`> my grub also says 1.97 =/
<khider> Can Kontact under kubuntu send e-mails under multiple alias'?
<bluedalek> Good day all!  I am trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 64bit on my system... Athlon X2 5000, 3GB, 200GB (WD) & 500GB (Fujitsu) SATA drives.. for some reason, the disc partition does not recognize the 200GB drive, it does recognize the 500.
<airtonix> khider, you mean can kontact use multiple email accounts ?
<sina> during updates, its asking me what i want to do with grub
<airtonix> bluedalek, doesn't recongnise? doesn't show it on the list? won't format it ? which do you mean ?
<sina> keep local version is the safe option right
<darolu> I have 2 pop mail accounts configured in my Evolution client; I currently have a filter to separate mails from one of them to a folder; none of them support IMAP, is there a way to have them in separate folders (not using a filter)? evolution docs say is not possible but I was hopping for a plug in or something like that.
<khider> airtonix: I know it can handle multiple incoming e-mails, but to 'send' e-mails, can you pick the lais to 'send' from?
<airtonix> darolu, not with out creating a plugin no. filters are your only way
<bluedalek> airtonix, does not recognize it at all.  Not listed.  It does currently have Kubuntu 9.10 32bit installed, and boots fine.  Want to upgrade to 64bit due to new hardware.
<airtonix> khider, i dont know have you tried setting up more accounts? i dont use kontact...only evolution.
<khider> airtonix: If I send from my business address or personal--it only allows to send from one address. I cannot choose from which address I wish to send from
<airtonix> bluedalek, maybe do a fsck on it then try again ?
<airtonix> khider, so you want the email to look like its been sent from two email addresses ?
<bluedalek> airtonix, stupid question.. whats the best way to do that?  I'm not too literate when it comes to the console
<khider> airtonix: No, if I receive an busness e-mail, I want to send from my business account. If I receive a personal e-mail, I want to send from my personal account
<PeterT> I can't run a screen: Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<airtonix> khider, like i said, i don't use kontact... but it seems that you would first need to have both your email accounts setup before you can choose?
<brjann> khider: like a lot of applications it seems kontact supports multiple identities. do you have more than one identity configured?
<PeterT> I can't run a screen: Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<airtonix> khider, you should ask in #kubuntu
<khider> brjann: Hey thanks--yeah ) have my business -mails and personal hooked up
<sirninja> two finger scroll doesn't work on my laptop unless I run this script. http://pastebin.com/D103kxkp but sometimes it randomly stops working. Is there a better way to make this a permanent change?
<khider> I had the same trouble with Evolution, and it would be nice to use just one e-mail client instead of several
<PeterT> I can't run a screen: Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<h4n8> bonjours
<darolu> airtonix: thanks man, seems like I'll have to write it myself then, may take a while as I have no idea how evolution works inside :(
<airtonix> darolu, i'd start with getting the python-evolution package
<brjann> khider: take a read-through here, he sets up two identities and links them to a number of accounts. maybe you'll find some useful information: http://www.slackermedia.info/kontact/index.html
<airtonix> !info python-evolution | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: python-evolution (source: gnome-python-desktop): Python bindings for the evolution libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 87 kB, installed size 284 kB
<khider> bryanh: Thanks!
<[V13]Axel> Quick question. The system requirements for Ubuntu Jaunty include 256MB of system RAM. I've installed it inside Windows on a 1.6GHz, 256MB PC with a GeForce2MX, and every single time I attempt to log in, it's frozen at the login screen.
<sirninja> how do I make changes from the command "xinput set-int-prop" permanent?
<darolu> airtonix: thanks, I appreciate it
<[V13]Axel> Can anyone help?
<Mimi> Anyone know why my THEMES are all mixed up? Gnome Karmic
<airtonix> darolu, you will also need to become familiar with dbus : here is one chap doing some python stuff with evolution : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323620
<jefinc> Mimi: mixed up how?
<darolu> [V13]Axel: do you mean in a virtual machine? like wubi? if you did so, it is a miracle you were able to install it
<airtonix> darolu, wubi is not a virtual machine.
<te_> [V13]Axel: Sounds like your running out of RAM
<PeterT> I can't run a screen: Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<Mimi> jefinc,  (sorry, I should elaborate). What mean, is that say, I pick Clearlooks, BUT then it looks like Elementary! And then I pick Human, and it still looks like my other theme, Elementary
<[V13]Axel> darolu, I meant wubi, not a virtual machine.
<sirninja> how do I make changes from the command "xinput set-int-prop" permanent?
<[V13]Axel> te_: I've had it running on an identical system, and I've tried re-installing it three times on this one. I don't know how this one could be different. Same mobo, same brand of RAM, everything. Even the HDDs are identical.
<darolu> airtonix: I -read/heard- wubi has two ways to install and one worked like a VM, but I don't really know as I have never tried it though. I'm already reading the link you sent me, thanks again man.
<[V13]Axel> sirninja: Are you being forced to do this command every time you start up? If so, you could make your computer perform the command every time you startup, by placing it in /etc/rc.local
<te_> [V13]Axel: Sounds like a hardware issue.  Try installinug more RAM or different / more RAM.
<PeterT> I can't run a screen: Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<sirninja> [V13]Axel: right now I'm having to do it under startup under gnome, but that's been unreliable for some reason is rc.local a better place to put these kind of things?
<[V13]Axel> darolu: Wubi installs Ubuntu inside an NTFS partition with a hard drive image. It reads from that hard drive as if it were a physical drive, ignoring the space around the image file. It runs as a regular install, reading from a single file as a hard drive.
<bluedalek> join #kubuntu
<bluedalek> leave
<PeterT> I can't run a screen: Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<[V13]Axel> rc.local is a script that is run EVERY time the system is started, running with root privileges. It's basically like the equivalent of DOS and Win9x's autoexec.bat. It runs commands on startup.
<airtonix> PeterT, you need to be more descriptive than that
<jefinc> [V13]Axel: if the minimum requirement for jaunty is 256MB RAM, and the minimum requirement for WindowsXP is 256MB RAM, and you have 256MB RAM, you're 256MB RAM short, no?
<PeterT> airtonix: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/65491-no-more-ptys-sorry-could-not-find-pty.html
<darolu> [V13]Axel: Try to get more ram, or installing with "the regular" method; I have a PIII @ 650Mhz with 384MB of RAM running Debian 5 amazingly -fast- (considering the hardware), it has a 128MB Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 though.
<PeterT> airtonix: That's exactly my problem
<Des_> Can anyone please help me install my proper ATI drivers? I'm having trouble installing them for my Mobility Radeon 9600 card. Tried so many solutions and still can't get it.
<PeterT> airtonix: But I couldn't really understand the solution
<airtonix> PeterT, this is a ubuntu channel not a redhat channel
<[V13]Axel> jefinc: No, I've had it working perfectly fine.
<PeterT> airtonix: Same problem, different OS
<airtonix> PeterT, so you not using ubuntu then?
<jefinc> [V13]Axel: with Jaunty? or a previous version?
<PeterT> airtonix: I am
<te_> [V13]Axel: We think you need more system resources.
<[V13]Axel> darolu: I can't currently, as I don't have a way to burn the iso to a disc. I'm going to try installing with the regular method later, once I have complete access.
<[V13]Axel> jefinc: With Jaunty.
<[V13]Axel> te_: That's the thing. I've had the EXACT same setup, wubi and all, running on an identical machine. I'm going to drop to command line and see if I can startx.
<airtonix> PeterT, are you familiar with manager users and groups ?
<airtonix> PeterT, managing *
<PeterT> airtonix: No
<airtonix> PeterT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<PeterT> airtonix: I'm using SSH, that link is of no use to me
<Des_> Can anyone please help me install my proper ATI drivers? I'm having trouble installing them for my Mobility Radeon 9600 card. Tried so many solutions and still can't get it.
<airtonix> PeterT, not my problem. install links2
<PeterT> airtonix: Never mind, there is a command line part
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates    :)
<[V13]Axel> Des_: What do you mean? What's the occurring problem? The drivers will not take?
<PeterT> airtonix: So, do I add the user to the group "tty" as instructed on the foruM
<Des_> [V13]Axel: I cannot play 3d games nor change my resolution above 1024
<Des_> [V13]Axel: It's obvious that it's not detecting the drivers and whenever I try to install them, it doesn't make a difference.
<[V13]Axel> Des_: In System>Administration>Hardware Drivers, does it show any enabled?
<Des_> [V13]Axel: Nope.
<airtonix> PeterT, no idea. i don't run game servers. but without a basic understanding of how to manipulate users and groups you're not going to get very far
<Mimi> My themes are mixed up. Say I pick ClearLooks. Great. Then I pick DarkRoom. Uh oh! It looks mixed between DarkRoom and Clearlooks! Then I pick Dust. Now it looks like a mix between DarkRoom and Dust! What the bunny!??  It happens with all themes. What's wrong?
<Des_> [V13]Axel: The ATI Catalyst is unsupported. So I tried using EnvyNG and other drivers...still nothing.
<[V13]Axel> Des_: Just a basic troubleshooting method.. Have you updated everything?  sudo apt-get update?
<airtonix> Mimi, does it provide error message that reads like : you are missing blah engine ?
<PeterT> airtonix: Thanks anyway
<Des_> [V13]Axel: I believe so, but I will do that anyway.
<Mimi> airstrike, hmm.. no, it doesnt
<[V13]Axel> Des_: Okay. It's just troubleshooting. Start with the simple things and work your way up.
<progesterone> Question: Do you think 20GB is enough for LAMP development machine?
<Des_> [V13]Axel: Sounds good. Let me try that.
<airtonix> progesterone, it's a bit overkill to be honest
<jefinc> progesterone: for sure, unless you're hosting files
<mdel> progesterone: entirely dependant on your needs
<Mimi> airstrike,  but some themes say that Nuovo-something theme isn't installed
<Des_> [V13]Axel: I should also mention that I'm a windows user new to ubuntu
<progesterone> airtonix What do you mean?
<[V13]Axel> Des_: If the problem persists, I'll be on in the morning, but for now, I have to get off of here. I'm going to remain online (Or try), and if you need ANY help at all, PM me.
<Mimi> airstrike, Nuovo ICON theme, that is ^^;;
<[V13]Axel> Des_: Okay, I was one about a year ago, so I know where you're coming from :D
<Des_> [V13]Axel: So I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do after all this stuff lists and it says 99% waiting for headers.
<Des_> [V13]Axel: That's comforting.
<airtonix> progesterone, of all the times i've backed up my apache root and mysql files... its never come to more than 1gb (and thats running lots of different development sites)
<progesterone> airtonix jefinc mdel Thanks
<[V13]Axel> Des_: Well, in a year's time, you become very familiar with a lot of things in Ubuntu. I'm not going to say I know everything, but I'm pretty good at a lot of things.
<airtonix> Mimi, the situation you describe only occurs when a theme can't find the engine it requires...
<[V13]Axel> Des_: Anyway, if you ever need support, just PM me. I should be on tomorrow morning for a while, and tomorrow afternoon all day. Goodnight, all.
<airtonix> Mimi, it also sounds like you are using the first layer theme selector list . customise a theme and switch 'control themes'
<Des_> [V13]Axel: Thanks.
<Mimi> airstrike, Yeah, when I go to Customize, any Control Theme looks mixed up too. Say, the colors will change, but the buttons, scroll bars, might look like another theme, where the rest of the interface changes
<airtonix> Mimi, you should get an error message when switching control themes around.
<Mimi> airstrike, I'll run the Appearances from the Terminal
<airtonix> Mimi, i mean the error will appear below the control theme selector list
<Mimi> airstrike, oh, no, there isn't one there when I change themes
<Dr_Mike> When doing apt-get operations, the "reading database" step is very slow. Is there any way to clean, rebuild, or otherwise optimize that database?
<blakkheim> Dr_Mike: get an ssd or faster hd
<chd> when I try to edit my fstab I cant save it. how do I open it so that I can save it?
<blakkheim> chd: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<chd> blakkheim, thanks
<te_> chd: or sudo vim /etc/fstab
<Dr_Mike> blakkheim: um, no. whatever format that DB is in, it shouldn't degrade in this manner
<chd> whats the difference between vi and vim
<blakkheim> chd: vim has more features, but vi is smaller
<chd> vim command not found
<te_> chd: That solves that.
<blakkheim> chd: either install vim or just use vi like i said befor
<chd> gotcha
<blakkheim> e
<Big_Mig> f
<airtonix> chd, blakkheim or just use nano (which is installed by default)
<Sensiva> Hello , In firestarter events list, I see loads of blocked connections to port 37315 from different IP addresses, any ideas what is this port for?
<blakkheim> airtonix: vi is installed by default too
<neezer> I have a script that I would like to run daily. If I do sudo cp authlog_mail /etc/cron.daily will it run every day? is that how the cron.daily folder works?
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<fossilxyz> I have an Karmic install, the wireless internface connects to router, router sees the computer, but no access to internet (other computers connect to internet through the router fine)  dumbfounded.. can't even ping a machine on the same network via IP, nvm any dns resolution ... anyone have an idea where I should poke around?
<quontrex> how do I figure out what /dev/??? my usb audio device lives on?
<te_> Sensiva: http://www.seifried.org/security/ports/index.php?port_number=37315
<densone> fossilxyz, you can you ping the gateway?
<te_> fossilxyz: ifconfig  ;  route -n
<Sensiva> te_ I saw that page before and I didn't get what's the function of that port
<etzerd> I bought a Dell Inspiron 1764 that come with an integrated Intel HD video card, after the installation the screen went black. can anyone here help me with that.
<aaron_liuj> is a right place ? http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/
<te_> etzerd: Is there another video card in the machine?
<_Trinity_> l
<quontrex> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<fossilxyz> can't even ping getaway, but it shows connected to it, the IP is shown etc,  ifconfig has wlan2 with the correct Ip info, can't quiet retype route -n ,(iam on a laptop next to ubuntu machine) what am I looking for in taht output, it has 3 wlan2 interfaces
<fossilxyz> all 3 wlan interfaces have different info in it
<jub369> i accidently deleted my top panel how do i get it back
<etzerd> te_:no, there's no other video card in the laptop. it come with an Intel graphic Media accelerator integrade video card
<densone> fossilxyz, ifconfig?
<jub369> i need help i del my top panel how do i get it back
<etzerd> the machine is an Intel 2010 i5
<te_> etzerd: Could it just be sleep mode?
<ZykoticK9> !panels | jub369
<ubottu> jub369: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fossilxyz> ifconfig has 1 wlan2 interface with correct IP info (since that computer wont connect to anything, not sure how I can copy/paste al the output from the commands)
<te_> fossilxyz: sudo dhclient
<jub369> thanksw
<te_> fossilxyz: ifconfig | pastebinit
<fossilxyz> te_: ran some magic.. but no progress, it has abunch of lines in output  got eth0 and wlan2 both sending/listening
<etzerd> te_: after I install Ubuntu and reboot the screen went blank, no video. the only way I can see something is if I choose VESA then I can see the screen. but when I use vesa I cannot change the resolution. the resolution is like 1024 X 768 where the machine support 1920X900
<neil_d> how come no webmin package in the repositories?  Is there another similar package to use instead?
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<densone> fossilxyz, if you cant even ping. Its likely routing or a connectivity issue  . Have it worked before?
<fossilxyz> it has, the only big change, is i let it install samba so i can share the printer
<te_> etzerd: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<te_> or  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fossilxyz> it worked after that for a bit, but then all of a sudden... nothing
<hanasaki> why would the following be showing up on a local network ?  the net is up and there are no issues with reaching the server ntpd is running on.   no servers reachable ntpd
<hanasaki> peanut_bu: NO SPAM
<te_> etzerd: Or: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<fossilxyz> in rhw Connection Info box I see the internet (wlan2) the asssigned IP (same as router tells me) the default route make sense
<fossilxyz> thats why i am sooo confused
<fossilxyz> if it wasnt' acquiring IP info I'd know where to dig around, but since it is showing an IP and the router is seing the computer, i am dumbfounded
<densone> fossilxyz, can you ping the system from another computer?
<te_> fossilxyz: iwconfig essid wlan0 linksys ; dhclient wlan0
<fossilxyz> no, can't ping it from a diff computer
<Hannahaus> http://imgnow.info/DSC-7-03-10.jpg/ do my tits look small?
<dehqan> which multimedia player do you advice ?
<te_> fossilxyz: (where "linksys" is the essid of your wifi router.)
<fossilxyz> te_ should I change the linksys to my SSID?
<fossilxyz> ok right
<fossilxyz> also on my system its wlan2 should I do wlan2 or wlan0 as you say?
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: ok I will try ebox.
<te_> fossilxyz: What ever your wifi NIC is  (wlan0 is just an example)
<dehqan> ?
<te_> fossilxyz: And you'll need to use sudo.
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, i've never used ebox myself, but i get the impression it is VERY different from WebMin - just a heads up
<te_> fossilxyz: sudo  iwconfig essid wlan2 linksys ; sudo dhclient wlan2
<aztek[tum]> so what do you all think my odds are on things not breaking if i dist-upgrade to debian
<fossilxyz> gives me an unkown command "wlan2"
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: ok! it is installing apache so it seems to be browser accessed.
<fossilxyz> are we missing a parameter?
<te_> aztek[tum]: We don't  know for sure.
<te_> fossilxyz: sudo  iwconfig wlan2 essid linksys ; sudo dhclient wlan2
<te_> fossilxyz: Sorry, my mistake.
<fossilxyz> *magic working*
<airtonix> !best | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fossilxyz> unfortunatly no progress
<fossilxyz> output seems to say the righ things, no errors
<dehqan> is there any list of GStreamer packages that should be installed before totem can play all video and sound format ?
<yokobr> hey guys. Does anybody knows a way to get my vga bios and put a new one in linux?
<airtonix> dehqan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Kutakizukari> installed the lamp stack, it will restart stop and run but when I run those commands "sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart" it says "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName". Is this normal?
<te_> fossilxyz: ifconfig
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, did you read the ubuntu wiki page i linked to you ?
<densone> Kutakizukari: thats ok
<fossilxyz> another thing I was playing with earlier trying to troubleshoot is ifdown/ifup and it gave me an error ignoring unknown interface wlan2=wlan2
<fossilxyz> not sure if that means anything or maybe somhow it thinks there is more than one
<Kutakizukari> airstrike, that is how I installed it
<Kutakizukari> densone, ok thank you
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, then keep reading the page
<fossilxyz> ifconfig has eth0, lo, wlan2, wmaster0
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<densone> Kutakizukari, basically just cant lookup the hostname servername. Not an issue.
<te_> fossilxyz: if you are not getting proper IP information from the router, you can manually enter it.
<dehqan> airtonix:  is this enoughe ? ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dehqan> no gtreamer?
<airtonix> dehqan, i dont know did you read the page ?
<dehqan> yes
<fossilxyz> te_, but I seemingly am, the router sees the machine, the IP seems to be correctly assigned and showing everywhere
<densone> fossilxyz, anything in iptables?
<Kutakizukari> airtonix, looked through the whole page, not sure what I'm missing?
<te_> fossilxyz: Is the router giving access to internet?
<fossilxyz> te: it is, i am connecting through it to chat with you (via a Vista laptop)
<densone> Kutakizukari, are you able to browse to the web server you just setup?
<ruien> I am trying to ssh into my ubuntu machine from an outside network and getting "connection refused". I can ssh (to port 22) from my internal network to this machine without a problem. I have also forwarded port 2222 on my router to port 22 on my ubuntu server. the command I am running (from the outside) is ssh -p 2222 myuser@123.123.123.123 (substitute my router's IP address). My iptables -L shows (policy ACCEPT) for INPUT/FORWARD/OUTPUT. root login is
<te_> fossilxyz: Then you are properly connected to the LAN.
<Kutakizukari> densone, yes php works and mysql
<densone> Kutakizukari, good
<fossilxyz> densone, what am I looking for in iptables, it seems to say accept to everyting
<densone> fossilxyz: are there any other rules?
<te_> ruien: nmap -p 2222 123.123.123 or namp -p 22 123.123.123.123
<fossilxyz> running iptables --list as sudo just shows chain input (accept) chain forward (accept) chain output (accept)
<fossilxyz> nothing else
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, also the proper way to restart apache on karmic is "sudo service apache2 restart|stop|start"
<ruien> te_: thank you much, i will check it out.
<gizmobay> Anyone here familiar with kdiff3?
<densone> ruien: anthing in messages or secure?
<ruien> densone: i didn't check.. does sshd log in /var/log?
<te_> fossilxyz: Maybe port 113 is being blocked?
<airtonix> !anyone | gizmobay
<ubottu> gizmobay: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fossilxyz> te_ how do I check ....
<densone> ruien /var/log/messages
<fossilxyz> is there something that installing samba coulda messed up somehow?
<ruien> ok. thx
<densone> err
<Kutakizukari> airtonix, get the same thing but it spits it out three times
<te_> fossilxyz: nmap -p 113 ip.of.pc.in.question
<densone> ruien: /var/log/secure
<gizmobay> I'm comparing files in dir A to B that needs to merged into C
<te_> fossilxyz: or nmap -p 113 ip.of.router
<gizmobay> I'd like to save into C
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, how many entries do you have in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ ?
<gizmobay> will ctrl-s do this or will it save into A
<fossilxyz> ahh nmap not installed on the machine
<densone> Kutakizukari: that message is going to popup unless you have a fqdn match.
<airtonix> gizmobay, you should join #kubuntu
<Kutakizukari> airtonix, one file
<te_> gizmobay: something like cat a > c ; cat b >> c
<fossilxyz> (is there a way to reset all network rules?) i mean it used to work 5 hours ago, the only change was installins samba
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, did you just copy paste my example verbatim?
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, | means or. so you stop apache by using : sudo service apache2 stop
<Kutakizukari> places and selected the folders
<densone> fossilxyz, does it work if you stop samba?
<Kutakizukari> airtonix, yes typed it in terminal
<Damascene> hello,
<Damascene> No supported stream was found. You might need to install a GStreamer RTSP extension plugin for Real media streams.
<Kutakizukari> densone, what is a fqdn match
<Damascene> what is the name of the package?
<fossilxyz> how do i stop samba?
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, thats why you got a response x3..
<fossilxyz> sudo service samba stop?
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, Fully Qualified Domain Name
<te_> fossilxyz: yep, that should do it.
<te_> fossilxyz: or smb
<densone> Kutakizukari, fully qualified domain name.  When you start Apache server it looks at the virtual host names in the config files. Yours is called ServerName. So it is looking for a dns match to ServerName. Apache will work fine. Its just a warning. Nothing to be alarmed about.
<fossilxyz> service stopped, no luck
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting Apache
<Kutakizukari> says using 127.0.1.1 for ServeName is it as simple as changed the server name?
<happyhello> How do I get to the Horde chat?
<gizmobay> I checked save original and did a ctrl-s. It saves to C
<fossilxyz> real weird i just noticed, under network connections in xwindows it has the Last used as Never for the Wireless SSID, as opposed to something like 1 min ago like it used to
<te_> fossilxyz: services-admin
<densone> Kutakizukari, you can ignore that message
<airtonix> Kutakizukari, you relly ought to read that whole page
<fossilxyz> te_: command not found both as regular and sudo
<happyhello> How do I get to:  #horde channel on irc.freenode.net
<airtonix> fossilxyz, do you even have samba installed ?
<airtonix> happyhello,  /join #horde
<Pici> happyhello: /join #horde
<densone> Kutakizukari, airtonix is pointing out the fact that this error is described in that wiki doc. Search for ServerName in the link you got.
<fossilxyz> at this point not even sure.. during my earlier troubleshooting i used synaptic to mess with it 99% sure uninstalled at this point already
<fossilxyz> but then when i ran the sudo service samba stop it didn't give an errors
<fossilxyz> so maybe its still running
<te_> fossilxyz: dpkg -L samba
<fossilxyz> *sigh* all i wanted to do was share a printer .. *sighhh*
<jhambo> I want to run xp inside a virtual machine with working USB.  What are my options?
<te_> fossilxyz: With a Linux machine?
<fossilxyz> no to a vista laptop , but lets get this linux back online first, before anything gets shared
<felix> hey :)
<fossilxyz> te: got about 10 lines of thing with samba (ufw, network, init.d, cron)
<blueghost> 我给freenode踢出去了
<blueghost> 我被freenode踢出去了
<te_> fossilxyz: or with a MS Windows pc?  Ok with a Vista machine, you will need to install and configure samba
<felix> I need help : my friend is now on a Live CD and he can't log in, because Ubuntu ask him a password...
<fossilxyz> yea, but sharing that printer is problem #2, since the current machine that has the printer connected to it is the ubuntu pc that doesn't want to be friends with anyone on the network
<felix> but he is on a Live CD...?!
<Kutakizukari> Found it and fixed, I skiped that part and could not remember that part when it says to restart it
<wotsolatsod731> Hello
<Kutakizukari> Thank you guys very much for the help
<bjb1959_> can anyone tell me why the only driver that works with my 9500 gt is the 173.x.x and if I use a newer driver x won't start?? I tried every driver including beta and they all broke x except 173.x.x any ideas?
<densone> Kutakizukari: not a prob
<te_> fossilxyz: Can you ping the ubuntu PC yet?
<gringochapin> Felix: try the password "ubuntu" Not sure if that's right. It's been a while.
<te_> !swat | fossilxyz
<ubottu> fossilxyz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<quontrex> virtual player works
<fossilxyz> te: nope, can't ping it still
<fossilxyz> it's sitting here taunting me
<Kutakizukari> when I went through it, was right after the install of apache and I did not think that I needed it or applied
<quontrex> could someone tell me how to tell what /dev/??? my usb audio device lives on?
<Kutakizukari> because it did not throw an error
<airtonix> fossilxyz, have you used firestarter to open the samba ports ?
<densone> Kutakizukari: Depending on your server setup , that message does not matter
<te_> fossilxyz: nmap
<airtonix> fossilxyz, or do you already have a firewall config gui ?
<happyhello10> Does anyone know how to make a custom email signature in Horde?
<fossilxyz> no, after i installed it, everything was working i could see all computers on network then something happen and the box doesn't want to network with anyone
<bjb1959_> can anyone tell me why the only driver that works with my nvidia 9500 gt card is the 173.x.x and if I use a newer driver x won't start?? I tried every driver including beta and they all broke x except 173.x.x any ideas?
<te_> fossilxyz: do you have a firewall running on it?
<Kutakizukari> densone, I did not think that it did because it worked but I just wanted to know
<fossilxyz> no, not unless samba installed one during the install process
<ruien> te_: running nmap from the outside shows my port 22 and port 2222 both as "filtered". Note that i need to add the -P0 flag (no ping) to nmap for it to work, even though ping 123.123.123.123 directly *does* work. It seems like my ubuntu server is filtering outside networks, but i don't see why or how. My /var/log/messages and /var/log/secure are empty, so it seems like the request isn't even getting that far.
<airtonix> happyhello10, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=horde+custom+email+signature
<happyhello10> Are you running it as administrator?
<wotsolatsod731> Is it possible for a hard drive to be corrupt from installing and uninstalling OS's on it?
<airtonix> happyhello10, https://glowhost.com/forums/vbseo.php?vbseourl=knowledge-base/horde-creating-using-signature-horde-webmail-1107.html
<densone> quontrex: tail -f /var/log/messages and watch for the message
<te_> ruien: filtered means that is is being blocked  iptables -L
<felix>     gringochapin doesn't work
<ruien> right, but my iptables -L shows (policy ACCEPT) for everything. do i need to still specifically allow access?
<te_> fossilxyz: Do you know the IP of the Ubuntu PC?
<airtonix> fossilxyz, i suggest you install firestarter and then create a policy to allow the ports ofr samba
<densone> quontrex:  cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<fossilxyz> how can I install anything if it wont connect to anything to download anythig
<te_> airtonix: But if he has no firewall, those ports should not be blocked.
<te_> fossilxyz: I thought you just said that you were using it to connect to this channel via irc client?
<airtonix> te_, pretty sure there are no open ports to begin with regardless if there is no firewall gui installed... iptables is installed by default.
<fossilxyz> no, i am ussing the windows machine to talk here
<happyhello10> airtonix, thank you for the links but those are for plain text based signatures. I need to be able to add a logo and change the font...
<airtonix> happyhello10, i just pulled that link from google...
<te_> airtonix: Of course iptables is installed, but unless there is a firewall implementing iptables to block ports nothing should be blocked.
<Redxross> Hello everyone.  I just installed tomcat on ubuntu and this being my first time on a linux distro, I need some help.  I have to install a few .jar files for a webapp but when I go to /usr/tomcat6/lib I see that there are link files there and when I try to place the jar files, it does not let me.  Am I supposed to place them somewhere else?
<happyhello10> I went on the horde chat and nobody is on..
<Damascene> what is the specific package to play rtsp?
<Damascene> gstreamer???
<dehqan> airtonix: thanks
<elijah> Is there a command to tar/gzip a parent folder but exclude a child?
<happyhello10> you might have to change the permissions
<te_> fossilxyz: Can you connect via cat5 cable?
<researcher1> is it possible to install Xp later on when  the only hard disk is first installed with Ubuntu?
<airtonix> te_, ok sorry let me be more specific : iptables(default cli interface to netfilter) and netfilter(the actual firewall) are installed by default.
<Redxross> every time i try to copy these jar files in there, it says premision is denited
<Marine_> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<elijah> researcher1: With a Virtual Machine in Virtualbox that should be possible
<elijah> researcher1: You will need the XP cd though
<happyhello10> You need to go into the server and change your permissions on that folder.
<densone> Redxross: did you install it with apt-get?
<madjoe> What causes screen flickering of my Ubuntu Karmic?
<Redxross> densone: yea
<airtonix> !who | happyhello10
<ubottu> happyhello10: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<researcher1> ok.elijah
<happyhello10> Redxross, You need to go into the server and change your permissions on that folder.
<madjoe> I use the most recent drivers of my Nvidia graphic card... but I am annoyed by those flickering...
<madjoe> anyone?
<Redxross> happyhello10, with chmod command?
<densone> Redxross: I would look at the tomcat config and see where it wants you to put custom jars
<te_> fossilxyz: Can you connect via cat5 cable? (because it appears that you are unable to connect via wifi, for what-ever-reason)
<happyhello10> <Redxross>, are you using cPanel?
<terroh8er> with hardware drivers, do i have to restart after i activate them for them to show up as being activated?
<Redxross> densone, I am really new to linux.  Mind telling me where specifically that would be?
<madjoe> !who | madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe, please see my private message
<Redxross> happyhello10, no clue what cPanel is
<densone> Redxross: Let me see if I can login to my ubuntu machine at my office
<densone> 1 sec
<Redxross> densone, thank you very much
<te_> fossilxyz: Is your wireless router using any type of encryption?
<gringochapin> Felix: I'm not sure, perhaps someone else in the channel knows what it is.
<gringochapin> Felix: have you tried leaving it blank?
<happyhello10> quit
<densone> Redxross: installing tomcat now
<Redxross> densone, thank you very much man.... so nice of you to take a personal interest in helping.. one day i hope to pay it forward ;D
<gringochapin> Felix: no user name and no password, username ubuntu and password blank, user name and password both ubuntu try various combinations.
<Ubuntufan123> My nvidia x server settings won't save when I reboot even though I ran nvidia x server settings as root and saved the x config file as root, any ideas? (I'm using a 42'' LCD monitor and Geforce 6200 video card) ubuntu Karmic
<Redxross> i really love ubuntu so far.. just need to get around knowing it well enough to ditch windows
<densone> Redxross: no prob. I know tomcat well. Don't mind sharing knowledge. Just never installed it with apt before
<Redxross> densone, how do you normally install it and what is the difference?
<densone> Redxross: I usually use a tarball and write my own wrappers. But there is nothing wrong with using apt. I personally didn't know it existed in the apt repo.
<Ubuntufan123> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<Ubuntufan123> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@leucaena)  Wed Dec 23 23:29:52 UTC 2009
<Ubuntufan123> Section "ServerLayout"
<Ubuntufan123>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<Ubuntufan123>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<FloodBot4> Ubuntufan123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Redxross> note to self, learn about tarball's
<scadfux> hello.
<Ubuntufan123> just posted x server settings
<scadfux> how do i get to the ubuntu support?
<densone> Redxross: mirrors are slow for me. Gonne be a few more minutes. Hang in there. Because Tomcat runs off of a JDK, there are no crazy build things that need to be done to make it run. A tarball is basically just a zip file
<te_> Redxross: tar zxvf tar-ball.gz ; ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Redxross> awesome, thanks guys
<Redxross> densone, i am very patient =)
<densone> Redxross: cool. at 70% gonna make some coffee. Brb
<Ubuntufan123> so again, x server settings don't save after boot even though I saved them as root to xorg.conf before rebooting
<petsounds> scadfux, this is the official ubuntu irc support channel :)
<densone> Redxross: ok , looking at the config files now
<prefrontal> are there Stand-alone Mesa GL packages (e.g., software only) available? i have only found hardware-accelerated mesa packages available.
<Redxross> densone, cool
<Monona> How do I set my soundcard to it's own IRQ?  There's no clear way to do it in BIOS.
<Redxross> densone, basically i have about 10 .jar files which in windows I usually just put in the tomcat6\lib folder and then place the web app in the \tomcat6\webapp folder... basically i am trying to replicate the same in ubuntu
<terroh8er> i just installed the flash plugin from the software library, but flash doesnt work in firefox.. ami doing something wrong?
<densone> Redxross: yup. looking now where that lib dir should be
<Redxross> densone, i think its supposed to be /usr/tomcat6/lib
<densone> Redxross: is there a /usr/tomcat6?
<Redxross> densone, but when I try to copy and paste those files in there, it says not allowed and also all the files in that folder are link files pointing to somewhere else
<Redxross> densone, err /usr/share/tomcat6
<densone> Redxross:  thats the spot
<densone> looks like $catalina_home
<Redxross> densone, by dragging and dropping the files i get a permission denied error
<densone> yeah, you need permissions to do it
<densone> Redxross: lets see who the owner is
<Redxross> densone, using chmod?
<densone> Redxross: no you don't want to use chmod
<andre_pl> I'm using an SVN PPA which has a broken dependency, one of the addon packages relies on an slightly older version of the main package, how can I force apt to install it anyway?
<densone> Redxross: you can add your user to the root group , or copy with sudo
<Marine_> I'm back from the game!
<Redxross> densone, how do i add myself to the root group? or do it with sudo?
<densone> Where are the jar files on the system?
<Empty_foo> dont root yourself ..
<gringochapin> terroh8er: I'm a bit of a noob, so I don't have any brilliant ideas for you, but if you haven't, you might try following the steps in this mini-tutorial http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Redxross> on my desktop
<Empty_foo> always use su
<te_> Redxross: By root group, densone means adm
<gringochapin> Terroh8er: good luck.
<densone> Redxross: you can open a terminal and do something like sudo  cp *.jar /usr/share/tomcat6/lib
<Redxross> densone, awesome let me try it
<gasull> Hi.  My DVD player (and my laptop) was bought in Europe, and now I can't play DVDs bought in the US.  Is there anything I can do besides using the command regionset?  Thank you.
<Empty_foo> lol.. see what happens when you come in late.. lol
<densone> Redxross: you need to be in the directory where the jar files are for that to work
<airtonix> gasull, no.
<gasull> airtonix: And once I've changed the region 5 times...
<airtonix> gasull, you have a problem.
<gasull> airtonix: at that point, can I buy a DVD player that won't have this problem?
<airtonix> gasull, this is a ubuntu support channel not a hardware channel
<terroh8er> wooohoooo i got my wireless working
<Redxross> densone, oh it worked.. so does that mean I can't window drag and drop to do those type of operations where sudo permission is required?
<gasull> airtonix: OK. I just joined #hardware.  Thanks.
<densone> Redxross: if your user is in the admin group you can. I honestly don't know how to edit the groups from the ubuntu ui. (I only use ubuntu server) . I am sure you can find it in the admin panel though.
<Souljah_> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Souljah_> whats the matter in 9.10?
<adelie42> having a problem with Firestarter. dhcp will assign addresses, but clients can not connect out. Firestarter is set to permissive, and gateway is connecting to internet. help please.
<adelie42> (firestarter policy set to permissive)
<densone> Souljah_:  odd. Maybe you deleted the file?
<Redxross> densone, well thank you so much for your awesome help.. i learned a lot
<Souljah_> negative
<densone> Redxross:  Your welcome. Glad to hear.
<Souljah_> the question is: should it be there in 9.10 still?
<densone> It's in my 9.10 installation
<Souljah_> editet it in earlier versions, but nowaday its not really neccessary
<densone> Souljah_:  not totally sure if its needed though
<Souljah_> densone: hmm, same here
<Souljah_> ty anyways
<claws> 2'nd time i start a program... and im not able to quit! no options for it... i typed ctrl d..ctrl c...ctrl alt del.. alt f4 ..alt f2... nothing happened... suddenly i get this command prompt where i had to log into... i have no idea what it was... desperat i had to push the reset button. how should i deal with this kind of issue next time ?
<densone> Souljah_:  Im a server guy
<Souljah_> ic :)
<Souljah_> i should ask something abaout irssi in screen, huh :)
<mkey> hey
<Souljah_> oder som vim shortcuts :D
<claws> cmon... any1 plz ?
<densone> Souljah_:  vim shortcuts all day
<Souljah_> :)
<claws> densone, souljah ... plz
<Souljah_> already was frightened u want to tell me sth.`bout nano xD
<Souljah_> claws: sry :)
<elijah> How do I display the file creation date in tty?
<mneptok> Souljah_: the IM lingo is extremely annoying.
<densone> claws, 1 sec . Looking at your question
<te_> elijah: ls -l
<claws> densone,  gr8  :)
<elijah> te_: If that is creation date then how do I get modification date?
<mneptok> !lol | claws
<ubottu> claws: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Bohemian> i made a mistake... i did "chmod 777 ~/" in root, meant to chmod 777 the home dir of a user (not root). how do i reverse? what is the default in ubuntu 9.10?
<elijah> te_: ls -l is not giving me the time I am looking for
<densone> claws, What was the app that froze?
<te_> elijah: It IS the modification date (if in fact, the file has been modified).
<elijah> te_: I just extracted an archive to a folder, it overwrote the identical files, how do I show the time the files were overwritten by tar?
<elijah> Or did tar see if they were identical and not overwrite?
<Samual> Hey, I have FL Studio in Wine and when I try to start it I get a line in dmesg saying "Too big adjustment 32"
<claws> densone, it was "Tux Typing"
<Samual> It used to work and I didn't get that before, now it doesn't start at all
<tmukmkd> bohemian 755 if im not mistaaken
<te_> elijah: Are you on ext3 or ext4?
<Bohemian> tmukmkd: okay, thanks. that's what i did
<elijah> te_: Not sure, remote server
<te_> elijah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614568
<psilo2> elijah: there is no creation timestamp on ext3, which you probably use.
<elijah> According to this, *nix doesn't store creation time, only modification time http://www.issociate.de/board/post/302628/How_to_check_file_creation_date.html
<mneptok> elijah: ls -lc
<psilo2> elijah: to be clear, it's not *nix that doesn't store it, it is the filesystem a lot of people choose (ext3)
<chiennguyen> #ubuntu-vn
<chiennguyen> why is ext3
<elijah> mneptok: That worked
<te_> elijah: the fstab file should tell you what filesystem you are using.
<psilo2> or fdisk -l
<elijah> te_: Where is that
<densone> claws, From the terminal killall tuxtype
<densone> that should kill the program
<Souljah_> wth is tuxtype?
<densone> Souljah_:  kids typing tool it looks like
<claws> densone, i cant even open terminal...  the program is on ToP of everything
<psilo2> kids don't need to be typing they need to get me a beer
<elijah> psilo2: Gotcha
<sevol> what is the easiest way to rip and convert an audio cd with .wav to .mp3 ?
<mkey> leaving
<te_> sevol: lame
<elijah> te_: How do I access fstab?
<densone> claws: ahh. And it  hangs. Other than killing the X Server. No idea. Anyone else ?
<te_> sev lame file.wav file.mp3
<claws> densone, Souljah_
<claws> oops
<Souljah_> elijah: gnome: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<te_> sevol: lame file.wav file.mp3
<sevol> te_: ok, but is there a software that would do it all? rip all selected songs from cd n convert it?
<Dougdoug4> Hello, I have a major problem.
<Souljah_> but if you dont know that, think about what you do, this couldbe dangerous
<psilo2> claws: ctrl-alt-f1 and do it from there.
<densone> claws:  you can set ctrl, alt, backspace to restart the xserver if it hangs
<Dougdoug4> When it comes to Ubuntu, I'm a total dolt.
<Souljah_> claws: waddup?
<Dougdoug4> So listen, here's my problem. I'm using Ubuntu on my laptop that has a Broadcom wireless adapter thing..
<sevol> te_: right now what i mdoing is copy pasting the files in the audio cd which are in (wav) files to desktop then converting
<Dougdoug4> And Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Broadcom adapter
<densone> psilo2:  what does ctrl-alt-f1 do?
<Dougdoug4> So I can't get internet
<te_> sevol: There are several front end GUI applications that will do that. grip is probably the simpliest and esiest to use, (IMO)
<terroh8er__> dougdoug, i just had the same problem
<sevol> te_: how would i get that? apt-get install grip?
<elijah> Souljah_: My webhost gives me a etc folder but no fstab
<terroh8er__> do you have any wired internet?
<Dougdoug4> Me?
<Dougdoug4> I do
<psilo2> densone: VTs.  You get 6 of them in just about every modern linux.  ctrl-alt-f[1-6] are the VTs, X is usually spawned on VT7.  Try it.
<elijah> Souljah_: Thanks though!
<Dougdoug4> I'm on wired internet right now
<Dougdoug4> That's how I'm here
<densone> elijah: you are chrooted
<jhambo> I installed virtualbox but inside the guest (win xp) I can't seem to get a network adapter.  Any ideas?
<Dougdoug4> but I want to be able to connect wirelessly
<progesterone> Question: Do you guys know what the working fix for slow internet connection on Ubuntu is?
<densone> psilo2: ohhh Totally forgot you could break out of x and use those
<terroh8er__> dougdoug4: i am a linux noob, but i also had a problem with my broadcom adapter (4312) .. i just activated the BW43 drivers though and it worked?
<elijah> densone: Not sure what that means
<te_> progesterone: a faster internet connection.
<terroh8er__> progesterone: i'm having the same problem. i was just wondering the same thing
<progesterone> te_ no. The internet is ok with XP and Vista.
<densone> elijah: web hosting providers put you in chrooted virtual servers. You will not have things like fstabs in your chroot jail.
<psilo2> densone: for thoroughness, only alt-f[1-6] is necessary unless you're coming from X, then you need ctrl-alt-  *shrug*
<densone> psilo2:  thx
<progesterone> terroh8er__ I found many fixes but I'm not quite sure which one would be working for me.
<elijah> densone: Gotcha, I guess I could just assume that I am on ext4 since ls -lc appears to work
<te_> progesterone: We would have to know more about your LAN and equipment, as in what network adapters and any such equipment used to connect to the internet.
<psilo2> elijah: see anything by typing mount?
<elijah> psilo2: I see a bunch with "mount"
<te_> progesterone: We would also need to know how you are testing speeds.
<psilo2> elijah: ls -lc is 'ctime' which is not necessarily what you think.
<claws_> gr8... it happened again
<elijah> psilo2: What is ctime?
<terroh8er__> progesterone: what is slow? i did a speed test and it came up somewhat normal, but transmission and apt-get is around 50kb/s
<psilo2> elijah: what's mounted on /?  that'll be your filesystem.
<elijah> psilo2: /dev/root
<psilo2> elijah: paste that whole line. (one line please)
<elijah> /dev/root on /lib type virtfs (defaults)
<psilo2> elijah: ctime == "change time";  as in, the last change to the file's metadata.  In the case of a file that was just created, ctime happens to be the creation time, but if the file's metadata is altered then it's no longer the same.
<psilo2> virtfs huh *shrug*
<psilo2> never heard of such a thing
<elijah> psilo2: There are 20 more lines similar to that with mount
<elijah> all virtfs though
<densone> elijah: can you type mount?
<elijah> psilo2: So it is likely change time then
<densone> that should show you the fs
<psilo2> elijah: pretty likely yeah
<psilo2> densone: we just went through that :P
<densone> oh lol
<elijah> psilo2: Which worked for me, in this case
<densone> sorry , must have falled alseep
<progesterone> te_ terroh8er__ When I request Google, the status bar of the browser shows 'looking up www.google.com' for more than one minute.
<psilo2> elijah: how about fdisk -l /dev/root
<psilo2> /dev/root sounds like an LV to me, but I don't see why mount wouldn't show the filesystem type
<elijah> psilo2: -jailshell: fdisk: command not found
<te_> progesterone: The only way you can test your speed is by timing a download.  You can also use one of the speed test sites, such as speakeasy.net
<psilo2> elijah: dunno dude;  you can test easily anyway.
<densone> elijah: fdisk wont run in a jail
<elijah> speakeasy.net/speedtest - yeah!
<te_> progesterone: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<elijah> psilo2: It's all good
<psilo2> you bet it is
<paulhomebus> hey guys... anybody able to help me with a gnome-settings problem?
<paulhomebus> Well anyway here it is...
<te_> progesterone: You should also look to see if you have proper IP information.  It is possible that you are quering a bogus nameserver.  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<crackguy> how do i turn off or change the display effects like fading windows on minimise and maximise and other appearance settings, just want my computer to function faster
<elijah> crackguy: compiz
<paulhomebus> whenever I boot up my keyboard shortcuts aren't working, tho when I load keyboard shortcuts from System -> Preferencs -> keyboard shortcuts I have them working again.... I guess there must be a daemon that isn't being loaded? Using Karmic!
<mihir> hello friends
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, System / Preferences / Appearance -- Visual Effects tab, set to None
<TxMatt> Hi
<chiennguyen> how do i add more effact to compiz
<densone> chiennguyen: install the compiz setting manager
<chiennguyen> i did
<bluedalek> Hey all.. having a hard time editing my Grub2 boot list. I need to add "pci=nomsi" in order for Kubuntu 9.10 to recognize my SATA drives.  Any suggestions on how to do so instead of constantly having to manually edit at every re-boot?
<psilo2> densone: server guy my butt! compiz indeed.
<crackguy> ZykoticK9, better now! but still on minimising, it shows an effect on minimising
<mihir> is it necessary to install all updates listed in update manager
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, don't know how to edit that one (it isn't a compiz effect)
<densone> psilo2:  I do play with compiz. Not ready to move to linux gui yet though. So my gui skill are pretty limited.
<crackguy> ZykoticK9, alright, thanks
<psilo2> densone: ditto, just messin with you
<psilo2> I run XMonad and a bunch of terminals and am quite happy
<densone> psilo2: haha. I love Ubuntu Server though
<mihir> is it necessary to install all updates listed in update manager
<psilo2> It's ok.  I've been bitten by a few bugs in packages that were a little too bleeding edge to be server-appropriate.  Ah well.
<psilo2> I've gone back to debian
<bluedalek> Anyone know how to edit the Grub loader in (k)ubuntu 9.10?
<Souljah_> bluedalek: yes
<psilo2> bluedalek: Do you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<densone> psilo2:  yeah. Totally know what you are saying.
<bluedalek> psilo2: that file no longer exists with Grub2..
<Souljah_> bluedalek: already viewed an manual oder asked google?
<Guest22757> fgfg
<psilo2> bluedalek: Oh, huh.
<paulhomebus> @bluedalek- on superuser there was a great question/answer about grub2 - check it out...
<paulhomebus> the main point was adding a script to automatically load at grub-configure
<mihir> can anyone help me to
<paulhomebus> if you wait 1 sec I'll find the link
<mihir> is it necessary to install all updates listed in update manager
<bluedalek> Souljah: yes, read the ubuntu forums how-to, and when I followed the instructions, kate opened a blank file
<brjann> bluedalek: how about this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Permanently%20On%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<Souljah_> bluedalek:  then you opened the wrong file
<donavan01> so is flash still a giant pain in the but or did my install just get messed up cause mine is acting goofy
<Souljah_> bluedalek: or your system is not bootable
<densone> donavan01: flash is a simple install
<Souljah_> but a must have,in comparison to gnah or swfec
<Souljah_> *swfdec
<donavan01> densone yeah no problem installing it but its acting funny ... sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt
<paulhomebus> @bluedalek --- there it is .... http://superuser.com/questions/111302/aesthetically-editing-grub-cfg
<Souljah_> donavan01: ur running x64 or x86
<bluedalek> Souljah: system is not bootable unless I manually add 'pci=nomsi'
<donavan01> souljah x64
<Souljah_> than you have to life with the trouble :)
<Souljah_> nomsi, haha
<Souljah_> cry it out in the world:NO MSI
<densone> donavan01: I avoid flash as much as I can, but I can tell you there are always differences betweem linux and other operating systems. Seems to be more buddy and adobe takes their sweet time fixing things.
<densone> err buggy not buddy
<bluedalek> paulhomebus: won't let me edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<paulhomebus> anyone with that keyboard shortcut solution? I guess I need to automatically load a daemon, or maybe I've disabled it....
<donavan01> densone yeah I hear you drives me nuts ... cant stand flash but I like hulu.com so im torn
<DebiansArmy> Elive is finally stable whatever that means... Took them long enough with enlightment desktop...
<paulhomebus> @bluedalek - won't let? ie permissions?
<densone> donavan01: haha. Yeah. Fwiw. Hulu works for me on linux.
<densone> donavan01: try installing the latest deb from abobe.com
<DebiansArmy> sudo or su for editing grub
<donavan01> densone ... that was the next step I had to go to windows for a while cause of school and havent had linux running in about 6 months and I jsut wasnt sure what had changed since last I used it
<dsnyders> densone, hulu doesn't work for me.  I keep getting a "Hulu doesn't work in your country" error.
<densone> dsnyders: are you in the USA?
<bluedalek> paulhomebus: oh.. wait.. it may have let me.. many thanks!
<dsnyders> densone, No.  That's why I get the error.
<DebiansArmy> dsnyders: use Tvshack.net not hulu waste of time..
<donavan01> dsnyders ... have you tried cheating and using a proxy ... might work
<paulhomebus> @bluedalek - be careful in there... that's why its protected
<HPtwhite> dsynders just use a proxy
<HPtwhite> ooops...too slow
<dsnyders> DebiansArmy, tvshack.net???   I'll give it a look-see.
<bluedalek> @paulhomebus - yea.. the only thing I wanted to add was the 'pci=nomsi' as it seems to me that the ubuntu people still have not figured out sata properly. It's the only way my system will boot.
<paulhomebus> read all through the stack overflow link... the one on adding changes to grub.cfg -- if you're running update-grub to auto-generate it you probably want to edit the scripts under */etc/grub.d*  http://superuser.com/questions/102692/make-grub-keep-its-default-boot-under-kernel-updates/102696#102696
<Souljah_> never heared bout hulu, its possible watch US tv, so?
<DebiansArmy> dsnyders: dont use windows there are thousands of popups and windows crap in there and never answer an add..
<paulhomebus> @bluedalek -- Grub2 is very different from old grub!
<te_> Souljah_: Yes, install huludesktop
<densone> I love hulu
<Souljah_> te_: maybe i not heared from it,because im not out of america :D
<dsnyders> DebiansArmy, I don't pop in here because I use windows.
<bluedalek> @paulhomebus - I've been learning that the hard way!  Thanks again!@
<paulhomebus> @bluedalek - np ;-)
<DebiansArmy> dsnyders: this is a linux chat room... don't go to tvshack.net unless using linux..
<aliciapg> i need some suggestions for video editors, anybody tried any?
<FirstSgt2> Does Linux Mint fall under ubuntu?
<te_> FirstSgt2: No
<FirstSgt2> te_: do they have a channel...?  I figured it was built on ubuntu so I could ask q's here
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: no and yes same system different GUI..
<Flannel> !mintsupport | FirstSgt2
<ubottu> FirstSgt2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<FirstSgt2> DebiansArmy: okay, good cause gui doesn't matter in this case
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: this is a Mint box im runing
<FirstSgt2> Cool... I mean basically they are dirivitives of debian anyhow, right?
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: depends upon the question??
<Samual> Hey, this nullmailer thing is spamming my dmesg log (Well, not quickly, but I don't like it.. It pushes useful messages out of the way) with blocks of useless nonsense... What uses nullmailer, and how can I stop it from sending stuff into the dmesg?
<FirstSgt2> I'm installing VMware server 2.0
<Samual> Note, it's displayed with Conky on my desktop, that's why I care.
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: ok, what trying to do..
<Samual> No ideas?
<FirstSgt2> DebiansArmy: I am attemtping to install the vmware via its perl module
<FirstSgt2> errr... perl install script rather
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: they may be able to help you if you know the difference bewteen menus... how to get to folders and files ... other wise your going to get lost..
<knoppies> Im installing java6_18 on my ubuntu 9.10 laptop. Ive installed it in my home directory, but Im wondering if it would be a better idea to install it in /usr/local/bin, can I just do that?
<progesterone> Question: How can I test if ipV6 is enable or not?
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: whats the error...
<densone> progesterone: ifconfig
<donavan01> ok whats the deal I was trying to get adobe from the adobe.com ... used to be able to get .deb but the deb is for 8.04 but 9.04 has an APT file but when I try downloading it says its going to add it to my repository but then I get an error what tried to do a apt-get install adobe-flashplugin and get cant find package ... ideas ?
<aliciapg> does anyone have some suggestions for video editors?
<Peddy> I just converted a video to AVI, and the video is slowed down 2x, but audio plays at the normal speed. What could be causing this?
<densone> progesterone: ifconfig | grep inet6
<nemmons> hey guys, i'm trying to emulate a game through Wine and having serious issues. the game doesn't work and just ends up freezing. The terminal output starts out with a few errors like "fixme:d3d_caps:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for GL vendor 3 and card vendor 8086." then runs away with thousands of other errors. can anyone point me in the right direction for how i might troubleshoot this?
<movicont> which game is this?
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: use apt-cache search adobe and finding the spelling of file and run apt-get install "name of file"
<Topy44> has anyone built notification-daemon with the styling support patch found here? http://reviews.rbcommons.com/r/56/diff/
<knoppies> nemmons, games arnt so easy to emulate in wine if they are DX dependent.
<Topy44> the patch applies without errors, but i get errors when trying to make
<nemmons> knoppies: yeah, but the thing is according to the winehq page tons of people are emulating it fine with no serious problems
<knoppies> nemmons, Im no good with wine, but I would have a look at the settings, and see if you can set up your vid card.
<mihir> is it necessary to install all updates listed in update manager
<nemmons> knoppies: the winecfg settings you mean?
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: you need to be admin when installing sudo apt-get install "name of file"
<donavan01> debiansarmy ... thanks I will try that
<mihir> please anyone help me
<Capt_Blackwood> what's the problem mihir?
<knoppies> nemmons, you might need to specify windows .dll files, I tried that once but failed. Yes I mean the wine configure
<mihir> is it necessary to install all updates listed in update manager
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: apt-cache search will give you a small description of the file ...
<Capt_Blackwood> mihir, not exactly...
<ZykoticK9> nemmons, what game?
<te_> mihir: It is advisable to do all updates.
<knoppies> mihir, no. But its debatable.
<nemmons> knoppies: alright, thanks for the help.
<nemmons> ZykoticK9: The starcraft 2 beta
<knoppies> nemmons, I hope you get it working.
<donavan01> debiansarmy ... thanks ... Im not great at the command line yet but getting better... should I go for the nofree version or not
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: you may also have to use apt-cache search adobe | more to break up the search into smaller parts...
<Capt_Blackwood> nemmons, wow dude
<mihir> it is listed under head important security update which are of 290 MB
<nemmons> Capt_Blackwood haha yeah. i knew i should have left a small windows partition on this thing
<Topy44> i am getting an "no rule to make target 'notification-theme-standard.schemas', needed by 'all-am'" error, not totally sure why, the patch seems to have been made for the current version
<Capt_Blackwood> mihir, if it's an important security, yes
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: hold on let me get you a chart apt-get has the best way to look up current programs...
<donavan01> debiansarmy ... sweet thanks
<nemmons> it blows, just got home from college on spring break, left my PC at school, trying to run SC2 on my netbook for the next week until i get back...
<wineman> has anyone had a problem of when you turn on your computer you have to log on to tty1 before it will continue to boot?
<knoppies> mihir, sounds like its been a while since you last updated. It might be worth it to not update those updates, but instead do a clean install of the new 9.10. but its up to you.
<themarmot> screw doing a fresh install of 9.10
<themarmot> better wait
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: donavan01 here you go only use the debian/ubuntu part of the chart  http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<knoppies> wineman, no. But if you can teach me how to get ubuntu server to only load the desktop if I ask it to, I will be greatful.
<te_> wineman: login before boot?
<FirstSgt2> anyone know any tutorials on installing vmware server on linux
<wineman> yes
<mihir> no i am using karmic 9.10 itself and installed only 20 days before
<knoppies> Im installing java6_18 on my ubuntu 9.10 laptop. Ive installed it in my home directory, but Im wondering if it would be a better idea to install it in /usr/local/bin, can I just do that?
<wineman> same here but 9.04 was working fine before
<DebiansArmy> donavan01: need to learn how to use apt-get versus synaptic is a front end user and really kinda annoying...
<wineman> upgraded
<HPtwhite> ok this is prolly gonna sound like a dumb question, but im a n00b so please bare with me; im running dual displays on ubuntu 9.10, how do i get the main screen to be on the left monitor? i found out how to turn off the mirroring to make it span, and to have it show the correct position on my desk so my cursor will span from monitor to monitor left to right properly, but the menus and stuff...
<HPtwhite> ...are on the right monitor and i want them to be on the left monitor
<scribawf> Need to change my uuid for windows in grub.cfg but what syntax do I use to over ride the ro permission?
<lapra> test connection
<abransco> HPtwhite: can you just switch the cables?
<DebiansArmy> FirstSgt2: there is a mint irc server if that help... next time you enter this room looking for help don't tell anyone ur using mint they wont help you that way...
<ZykoticK9> HPtwhite, are you using Nvidia?
<knoppies> HPtwhite, Im not sure how to do that with the software, but if you swap your plugs for your monitors around (on the rear of your PC)?
<te_> knoppies: Usually it is placed in /usr/lib/java/
<wineman> yes
<HPtwhite> no im using ati
<lapra> hello..
<knoppies> te_, thanks.
<donavan01> debiansarmy ... I agree I prefer apt-get and used it years ago but honestly I have been trying to relearn what I have forgotten about linux from back when I was in highschool (were talking the days when linux ran on a couple of floppies)
<mneptok> DebiansArmy: advising people not to be truthful is not helpful
<knoppies> te_, just so we clear, its the JDK im talking about. NOT the RE.
<HPtwhite> and i dont wanna switch the cables :P
<knoppies> HPtwhite, not sure, are you using xorg.conf or a settings manager of some sorts?
<DebiansArmy> mneptok: yeah it is because you wont help them unless using ubuntu ... you know how many times I have lied and got the help I needed... I just take what you gave me and apply it to Liux Mint...
<knoppies> te_, do I still put it in /usr/lib/java?
<wineman> HPtwhite: sudo gedit /grub/boot/menu.lst
<HPtwhite> just using system>preferences>display
<donavan01> so should I go with the adobe flash nonfree or the normal plugin ?
<claws_> Guys.. why is my download speed limited to just 100kb while upload goes as normal ?
<HPtwhite> wineman thx ill try that real quick
<mneptok> DebiansArmy: this is #ubuntu. you find it odd we only support Ubuntu? if you're using Mint, use their support resources.
<DebiansArmy> mneptok: if you don't understand linux structure... it can be a pain... I have used 15+ distros and seek adive both here and on Arch Linux...
<DebiansArmy> adive=advice
<knoppies> mneptok, you could be more supportive and open minded, why do you have to waste energy on hating other distros?
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy, why use so many distros?  what exactly are you looking for in a distro?
<DebiansArmy> mneptok: there behind the curve in Linux Mint when it comes to the latest and greatest...
<tucemiux> knoppies, that is clearly off topic
<HPtwhite> wineman all it did was open a blank gedit tab that says menu.1st
<knoppies> tucemiux, sorry, didnt mean to offend you.
<mneptok> knoppies: it has nothing to do with "hating" others. it has to do with asking questions in the appropriate place. this is #ubuntu. not #linux or #mintsupport.
<knoppies> claws_, you sure that its not your ISP?
<mihir> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 before 20 days still i have 290 MB of updates are in Update Manager so does it adviceable to install
<tucemiux> knoppies, im not offended, just look at the channel's topic, if you want to discuss anything else there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<knoppies> tucemiux, thanks.
<wineman> your os listings should be in there
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: I play with all of them ... made a stop in on Debian last month runs good not into its lack of support for copyright material or close sourced drivers...
<nemmons> so if i run glewinfo and over half of the stuff if missing does that mean my graphics card just sucks?
<linuxlurker> mihir I would say its a good idea
<donavan01> mihir ... I would just installed mine about 2 days ago and had about the same for updates installed all of them jsut fine
<wineman> or maybe I am typing to the wrong person that i thought wanted in there
<mihir> ok thanks
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy,  you can still be able to use copyrighted material in ubuntu, ubuntu just doesnt include by default appz that might have legal copyright issues
<wineman> has anybody had the problem of having to log in before your ubuntu will continue loading, and has a long pause after you type in user name and password
<donavan01> does dual monitors with different resolution work with ATI ?
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: But debian is a stable platform just not into all those backports to get items to run like in ubuntu or more cutting edge distros
<abransco> donavan01, works for me
<donavan01> adransco ... anything special or jsut plug it in ?
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy, ive never tried debian but if you have any problems with ubuntu you can feel free to ask here
<abransco> donavan01, I think it might have taken a bit of configuring in system -> preferences -> display, but nothing too complicated
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: that is why I keep returning to Arch Linux and stay abreast on new ideas here in Ubuntu... Ubuntu and Fedora are leading the way on udev, upstart and grub2.... even though its had problems...
<claws_> knoppies : yes.. cuz i have 3 other running boxes.. and 3 OS on this laptop
<donavan01> adransco ... thanks I remember a version or two back it was a huge hassle getting it to work
<HPtwhite> donavan01 it works for me
<DebiansArmy> hello
<HPtwhite> i just cant figure out how to get my main screen with my menus n stuff to the left side rather than the right
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy, ok well if you have any problem with ubuntu you can feel free to discuss it in this channel
<DebiansArmy> sorry my wifi acts up at night and morning..
<donavan01> well just plugged it in here goes nothing
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy, i had the same problem until I bought a new router
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: I'm headed that way also setting up my rig to play games so I think the router will be a bottle neck...
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy, i suggest you buy the linksys router you can install open software on it, I bought mines on newegg and got a great deal
<DebiansArmy> why some people get a 120 flops vs 30 flops per second is it the internet speed or the router they own???? so I'm going to play with this idea...
<tucemiux> DebiansArmy, it has to do with the service in your area
<claws_> knoppies : yes.. cuz i have 3 other running boxes.. and 3 OS on this laptop. its same with all OS's on this laptop.. which i use wireless. i get only 100KB dl speed. im using a intel pro 2200BG and this Router " http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Communication/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2974&ProductName=GN-BR32L-RH " ... and my drivers are up to date.
<donavan01> plugged it in changed the settings and the dual monitor work after logging out and back in but my panels are all on the wrong screen how do I fix that ?
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: I would guess on that ,but my linksys router is only set for basic g not N type server so I will play with both boxes and see if the router presents bottlenecks as I suspect..
<HPtwhite> donavan01 im having the same issue
<HPtwhite> you can drag the monitors in the display setting to look like they do on your desk to get the mouse to move left to right between monitors but the panels are on the right monitor rather than the left...thats why im in here and nobody seems to know how to fix it yet
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: if this is the case I can help people to speed up there gaming at half the price of paying for faster service...
<knoppies> HPtwhite, cant you just delete the panels on the one monitor and create new panels on the other?
<donavan01> HPtwhite  mine is just the opposite ... hang on im going to try something but Im going to have to probably re boot
<knoppies> claws_, is it not your wireless then? I thought wireless had speed restrictions of 54kB/s or something. (unless your using N)
<HPtwhite> knoppies what i mean by panels is the clock, the menus, etc
<knoppies> HPtwhite, I know. You can create/delete those things. And then add 'applets' (the clock, menus themselves) to the panels.
<HPtwhite> hrmmm...im totally noob with linux/ubuntu so i dont even know how to do that
<knoppies> HPtwhite, right click on a penal and Pick New Panel.
<donavan01> hptwhite... got it
<motohiro> hello I have a trouble in programing c
<HPtwhite> ok i deleted the top panel but it wont let me delete the bottom one
<HPtwhite> donavan01 right on
<donavan01> hptwhite.. there are two ways you can do this I think
<abransco> HPtwhite, maybe it  won't let you delete all of the panels? try recreating one first
<motohiro> i want help in programing in c what should i do
<donavan01> hptwhite.. first do what I did and swap the video cables around   or just check the box on the display preference screen that says something about panels on this screen (which I found only after I swapped the cables)
<DebiansArmy> tucemiux: never seen a gamer break down level by level the bottlenecks on there system and what must go to futher help gamers... 1) what services run behind windows that cause a conflict... 2) What does the router / ISP provide conflicts... 3) What programs are bottlenecks for gaming.... SO I plan to break do all problems from hardware to software setups... Most the advice is all over the internet and not well defined...
<HPtwhite> idk how to recreate......i tried left clicking on my other screen and it give me create folder, create launcher, create document, clean up by name, keep aligned, and change desktop background
<donavan01> hptwhite are you without panels at all
<Andorin> So it appears that when I view an image with the Image Viewer app, a small thumbnail of the image is generated in ~/.thumbnails/normal. In Nautilus I have it set to never generate thumbnails, and list view by default. How do I turn off whatever it is that's generating and saving these thumbs?
<HPtwhite> donvan the panel just puts a display icon on the top panel, and i dont wanna swap my cables :P
<HPtwhite> lol
<HPtwhite> thanks tho
<HPtwhite> no i have the bottom panel
<HPtwhite> i dont have the one up top with the clock and system, etc tho
<donavan01> hptwhite your right my dislexia kicked in there when I read it
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: that is a gconf-editor app... can also be done in the graphical interface...
<cretsiah> is it worth using ubuntu desktop as a headless server? for a noobie?
<donavan01> hptwhite can you right click on the bottom one?
<te_> cretsiah: Well sure it is.
<HPtwhite> donavan01 yea i have to remake it from scratch :/ thanx tho
<cretsiah> only reason i ask is i have major trouble with the print server function .... i have windows boxes that must be able to control the printing layouts
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: in the folder view open up home folder and change preferences...
<donavan01> ok I get the feeling I shouldnt have created a virtual whatever for my dual screen cause now my secondary monitor is getting weird artifacts on it and doesnt line up right with the other screen
<donavan01> any ideas
<Monona> ﻿How do I set my soundcard to it's own IRQ?  There's no clear way to do it in BIOS.
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: I did. I'm looking right now at apps --> eog in gconf-editor and looking for an option that has to do with ~/.thumbnails/normal.
<Roasted_> how do I add GDM themes found on gnome-look.org?
<donavan01> ok that was weird I just disabled my primary screen and re-enabled it and blamo the problem went away
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: no no it hold on.... that was just away to point you in direction that has to do with nautlics... not the apps..
<HPtwhite> lol
<Roasted> how do I apply GDM themes that I find on gnome-look.org?
<abransco> Monona, IRQs? I don't think I've dealt with those since windows 3.1
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: I did say that I'd already gone through Nautilus's preferences... I think it's only doing this when I open an image with eog, whereas it used to cache a thumbnail for every image that Nautilus previewed while in icon mode.
<Andorin> Roasted: Actually, I think that support for custom GDM themes was dropped with the newest login manager software... there's a way to do it but it's kind of a pain.
<Roasted> Andorin, oh, really? Well dang... Gnome-look is littered with a ton of nice ones. I'd like to get one running. :(
<Andorin> Roasted: I know how you feel. =x
<Topy44> hm, for some odd reason numlock is now turned on by default after booting my netbook, but i dont want it to...
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: in the folder view or image view area... not sure which one your getting at???
<Monona> abransco: I'm trying to reduce xruns on jack, and I've spent days playing around with jack settings.  I want to set the soundcard to it's own IRQ, and see if that helps.  I've been on the forums and IRC a bunch, and no dice.  Here's the output if cat /proc/interrupts: http://pastebin.com/bRerD6BN
<Powerturk> hello
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: I'm not sure what you mean, so I'll kind of start over... when I open an image with Eye of Gnome, it saves a thumbnail of that image in ~/.thumbnails/normal. As far as I can tell, this has nothing to do with Nautilus, because I have thumbnail caching disabled in Nautilus.
<anotherjesse> what is the google term to learn how to disable apt-get install postfix from doing the curses based configuration -- I'm trying to automate install and am ok with no configuration by default
<abransco> Monona, I don't really know anything about them; I thought they handled themselves these days though....I'm sure there's a way to do it, but I have no idea where to point you, sorry
<WOC> I need some help connecting my laptop to my LCD tv using s-video. I'm working with an ATI Radeon x1200 graphics card. Can anyone help?
<Monona> abransco: Ah, no worries.  I'll get it figured some kind of way.
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: nothing in eog stating saving thumbnails using gconf editor..??? hold on I will look around... at file set up...
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: Nope, I don't see any options.
<h00k> Monona: IRQ's are done in the BIOS, but I'm not sure why you'd want to mess with that
<Topy44> wow, finally, notifications that look the way i want!
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: I agree, what is the big deal with this option I have the same thumbnails folder as well??
<wx9j> how do I change the program that starts when I insert an audio CD
<Monona> h00k: My soundcard shares an IRQ with other processes, and I'm getting crazy xruns in jack for audio processing.  I'm just trying to figure out what will make them go away.
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: the size is only 8.3 kbs... not much drive space being eaten...
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: It's just something I want to maintain control over.
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: appears most of these thumbnails are used for my desktop settings...
<claws_> knoppies : is there a way to bypass that limit ?
<psilo2> Monona: haven't been watching the conversation, but I get tons of xruns in jackd as well (or used to when I played guitar more often..) without any noticeable effect
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: It also generates a thumb if you open an image from, say, ~/Pictures/
<Guest13547> hey guys, I just got done installing 10.04 live cd latest from yesterday.  Eveything is working great but I had the battery and sound icons up by the clock disappear and cant get it back
<Guest13547> anyone know how?
<Monona> psilo2: It's definitely got an audible effect.  We're talking sometimes xruns around 1/sec.
<psilo2> bummer
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: understand... just not sure your going to be able to stop this idea... most of the pictures you use for backgroud that is the thumbnail it is producing...
<themarmot> fuck
<h00k> Guest13547: discussion/support for Lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<HPtwhite> so for flash on ubuntu 9.10 should i go for adobe, Swfdec SWF Player, or Gnash SWF Player?
<WOC> does anyone know how to make an s-video port work with an ATI graphics card?
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: Yeah, that's the conclusion I'm coming to as well.
<h00k> !language | themarmot
<ubottu> themarmot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<themarmot> fuck you obbtu and h00k
<zombie0> ok h00k thanks
<nant> hi
<themarmot> shits been toughj today
<HPtwhite> WOC as far as I know you can use svideo as long as you are only using 1 of the other available ouputs, thats just my experience anyways
<elky> themarmot, stop that.
<h00k> themarmot: that is no excuse, the rules in this channel always stand.
<nant> hello
<psilo2> elky: lol.
<h00k> Monona: I suppose if you want to mess around with your IRQ settings, that will be done in the BIOS
<WOC> thank you. At the moment, I'm only working with the one. Its a laptop and has VGA and s-video. The VGA is empty at present
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: the size is not greater then 20 kbs not sure it is even worth messing with...
<HPtwhite> WOC np
<rastasean> i'm looking for a good media player
<Monona> h00k:  Yeah, just no apparent way to do that.  I guess I'll have to research my BIOS a bit more. *sigh*
<rastasean> something like winamp or itunes for ubuntu 9.1
<WOC> while playing around in the Terminal, I've found that it doesn't recognize my port or my ATI card it seems.
<rastasean> any recommendations?
<themarmot> rascal999, rythmbox
<Samual> Hey how do you launch a terminal window, have it execute a command, and then stay open? gnome-terminal -e <command> closes the terminal right after the command is complete.
<h00k> rastasean: there are a lot of audio players: Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok, etc
<themarmot> rastasean, ryhtmbox
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: I suppose. Thanks for your help :)
<zombie0> @rastasean try audacious
<HPtwhite> so for flash on ubuntu 9.10 should i go for adobe, Swfdec SWF Player, or Gnash SWF Player?
<Samual> Anyone?
<rastasean> i think i will hit up audacious
<rastasean> looking for something lite
<zombie0> it looks and acts alot like winamp
<zombie0> yea it is
<Andorin> Samual: Hang on a second, I read about a way to do this once
<cretsiah> whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu other than xfce being a lighter window manager, cos i noticed on the min specs there is a 2gig HD difference?
<h00k> rastasean: if you're looking for something light, also consider mpd
<psilo2> Samual: perhaps "/bin/command && read -p 'Press any key...'"
<rastasean> tell me about it
<Samual> L
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: found thumbnailer under gconf-editor under shceme gnome thumbnailer...
<Samual> K*
<psilo2> iu
<psilo2> oops
<Samual> psilo2, nah that didn't work either. closed instantly.
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: there it is
<zombie0> man I am loving 10.04
<freeaks_> hi there, i wanted to ask if there was any tool i could use to administer daemons in ubuntu
<WOC> I am still unable to output video through my s-video port. The "Display" option under preferences does not recognize the television as a display. Any suggestions?
<freeaks_> like apache, ssh, vsftp etc .....
<zombie0> my laptop has dual "optimus" intel/nvidia hybrid and I finally have ubuntu and 3d support
<h00k> freeaks_: sudo service [servicename] start|stop
<claws_> where do i manage my application folders ?
<zombie0> f*ckin awesome!
<freeaks_> which ones should start automaticaly, which ones shouldn't and such
<Flannel> !bum | freeaks_
<ubottu> freeaks_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<freeaks_> h00k, i was after something graphical
<Andorin> DebiansArmy: Good find, but it's still generating thumbs for me when I open an image.
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: under Desktop> Gnome> there is thumbnailer > it allows you to disable all not sure what this does though???
<freeaks_> i was under the impression that this "bum" was more like a workaround
<Samual> Andorin, I know you can do it with xterm by doing: xterm -hold -e "command", but well
<Samual> -hold doesn't do anything with gnome-terminal.
<nomad77> Samual: varies bty the term you use xterm -hold -e <command> or urxvt --hold -e <command> gnome-term,probly menu.
<claws_> where do i manage my application folders ?
<freeaks_> isn't ubuntu providing something by default beside having ppl to do all the work manualy from terminal ?
<WOC> I am still unable to output video through my s-video port. The "Display" option under preferences does not recognize the television as a display. Any suggestions?
<h00k> freeaks_: I've never used it, but sysv-rc-conf perhaps
<Samual> nomad77, yeah I know, but do you know how to do it with gnome-terminal?
<psilo2> Samual: uh, what about running just "sleep 5"
<freeaks_> h00k, i think it doesn't work anymore with ubuntu new system for starting/stopping daemon
<psilo2> Samual: does that stay open for 5 seconds?
<Samual> psilo2, no.
<Samual> Er
<Samual> It does actually, nevermind.
<Samual> But that's not what I want of course, I want it to leave open the data.
<h00k> freeaks_: I'm not sure, but someone should probably know if you keep asking
<psilo2> Samual: so the term doesn't close until the command finishes.  I can't imagine why the 'read -p' didn't work.
<DebiansArmy> Andorin: well played with the idea enough have to wash dishes and vaccum later good luck... :)
<freeaks_> h00k, i see thanks for the help, i'll try asking again in a little while
<Samual> Well the && causes the problem it seems
<mjec> Hey, I have an issue with encrypted /tmp and swap not being mounted... they're in my crypttab but not appearing in /dev/mapper - keys sourced from /dev/urandom; may have happened post-9.10 upgrade. Any thoughts?
<psilo2> Samual: ah.  how about this?  bash -c "yourcommand && read -p 'mash a key'"
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: I use sysv-rc-cont what is the question???
<nomad77> Samual: its in title-command tab
<Samual> nomad77, ?
<metalstround> Hey.. can someone help with Xubuntu?
<profoak> metalstround: Just ask your question
<nomad77> Samual: in  gnome-term profile-prefs>title&command
<freeaks_> DebiansArmy, i thought this wouldn't work anymore with ubuntu new system for starting/stopping daemons .. basicaly i was after a graphical tool (either X or term based) to administer my daemons
<claws_> how do i customize my "start" menu ?
<metalstround> Why does my screen go blank with only a blinking cursor if i try to install Xubuntu?
<profoak> claws_: Right click your menu, and press edit menu.
<freeaks_> DebiansArmy, like apache, vsftp, ssh etc ... which one should start which one shouldn't and so on
<Samual> nomad77, ah I see, but I don't precisely need that to happen all the time.
<Samual> nomad77, well... Maybe it will be fine.
<claws_> profoak , thank you :)
<Samual> nomad77, Yeah, that'll work, thanks mate. psilo2 thanks to you too anyway.
<psilo2> Samual: try my bash -c yet?
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: when you take daemons they don't run in the same way as bsd ... these are done by run levels in ubuntu/debian systems that is why it has trouble producing a 15 second boot time...
<profoak> claws_ np
<psilo2> I am curious.
<profoak> What do I need to do in order to use Empathy's desktop sharing feature?
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: even though the new upstart in Lucid Lynx has a patch not sure what way the upstart is lookig at deamons...
<psilo2> my ubuntu VMs boot in 8-9 seconds
<Samual> psilo2, that didn't work
<manish> tytry
<psilo2> Samual: ah well
<metalstround> When I try to run the live CD of Xubutu the same thing happens..
<h00k> profoak: Contact -> Share My Desktop
<freeaks_> DebiansArmy, ok. but would you know of any tool i could use to administer my daemons ? (start / stop)
<profoak> h00k: It won't let me select. Do I need to use a special protocol or something?
<psilo2> are we not using invoke-rc.d anymore?  *kicks ubuntu HARD*
<manish> how can install bin file?
<h00k> manish: you don't install a .bin file, that is a binary file.
<psilo2> manish: just run it: ./file.bin
<metalstround> Why does my screen go blank with a blinking cursor if I try to install Xubuntu?
<psilo2> because xfce4 is the worst.  nah I don't know
<metalstround> oh..
<HPtwhite> so...i have a wifi printer on my network...my desktop is wired to the router. how do i find it with ubuntu 9.10?
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: no it is not currently out that is why so many users of Ubuntu/debian are waiting on the new tool or how to make ubuntu boot faster... start / stop times are a mystery when it comes to debian/ubuntu do to the fancy splash screen you can monitor them with bootstrap what good is that if you can't disable or start services as a background service...
<psilo2> HPtwhite: try visiting http://localhost:631/
<alnodcroes> hola
<pizzledizzle> i'm trying to mount a SCSI cd drive (virtual drive from cdemu) on /dev/sr0 and its telling me "mount: no such file found". anyone know why that is?
<h00k> HPtwhite: the printing utility will scan for network printers if they're set up properly
<metalstround> The computer is an old Dell Inspiron, Pentium III, 700MHz, 256MB RAM with 2MB of shared video RAM.
<metalstround> would that be why?
<alnodcroes> hola
<ZykoticK9> !es > alnodcroes
<ubottu> alnodcroes, please see my private message
<h00k> HPtwhite: System -> Adminstration -> Printing
<h00k> metalstround: make sure it has the minimum specs for xubuntu
<freeaks_> DebiansArmy, indeed ...
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: that is why I'm staying with Arch Linux or Slackware they run a deamons in true sense of start and stop services...
<HPtwhite> h00k: thats where im at
<alnodcroes> hola ubottu
<freeaks_> DebiansArmy, so a tool is being worked on ? i didn't know, can you tell me more ? (if more is known already)
<HPtwhite> h00k: idk what to put in the box for the search terms or which network printer option to choose
<freeaks_> does this tool have a name yet?
<zachrose> can anyone help me find wifi drivers for a macbook air? this: http://www.isriya.com/node/1804/ubuntu-on-macbook-air seems about right but it seems i386 packages aren't right? (went ahead with the amd64 packages instead, didn't work)
<rastasean> so i'm using this application kopete and when i'm out of the chat window and i get a message, it beeps but mutes audio playing.
<h00k> HPtwhite: Add -> network printer
<rastasean> how do you turn this off? do you recommend a different chat program/
<h00k> HPtwhite: it'll scan the network and find it, usually
<zachrose> h00k: anselm?
<dj_segfault> rastasean: what version of Ubuntu?
<metalstround> I meet the "recommended minimum requirements" according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rastasean> 9.10
<h00k> zachrose: what?
<zachrose> h00k: sorry, thought you might be someone else
<HPtwhite> h00k: im an idiot and i forgot to turn the printer back on. thanks
<h00k> zachrose: Indeed, I'm me
<metalstround> well.. accualy.. not really..
<h00k> HPtwhite: :D
<metalstround> i only have 256 MB RAM.. would that make a diffrence?
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: Until users get there hands on 10.04 or Lucid Lynx it is not apparent to the idea ubuntu and debian are trying.. they have number of other issues that need ironing out with grub2 and udev... still not enough documentation from any source to give a clear picture on how udev and other systems function together...
<h00k> metalstround: probably, yeah.
<metalstround> oh..
<metalstround> but the
<dj_segfault> rastasean: I recommend pidgin myself instead of kopete.  But what you want to look at is System --> Preferences --> Sound then the Applications tab to see if kopete is listed there and what its volume is.
<h00k> metalstround: well, you're still above 'bare minimum'
<metalstround> yah..
<h00k> metalstround: verify your disk is okay
<metalstround> h00k: okay
<dj_segfault> DebiansArmy: Add pulseaudio and upstart to that list
<rastasean> dj_segfault, application not listed. i'll try out pdgin
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: I heard clams of Lucid Lynx in the beta form running 8 second boot times ,but no user is giving a clear picture at this point of its function...
<h00k> DebiansArmy: it's pretty quick :)
<h00k> DebiansArmy: but it's not Beta yet
<metalstround> h00k: same blinking cursor/blank screen..
<cretsiah> i'd like to know if that boot time is from a cold boot or like a prefetch boot
<metalstround> h00k: would that mean that the disk is corrupt?
<uid01> anyone know the channel for backtrack pentesting suite on freenode?
<dj_segfault> DebiansArmy: So it's still in "try it on someone else's laptop" stage?
<h00k> metalstround: it's possible
<h00k> !md5 | metalstround
<ubottu> metalstround: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DebiansArmy> h00k: What ever you refer to this version of Lucid Lynx as I get confused when it comes to betas and pre betas cant keep up...
<uid01> nvrmd, found it!
<freeaks_> DebiansArmy, right now its in "alpha.. the 3rd alpha
<metalstround> h00k: checking the disk on my Mac now..
<DebiansArmy> h00k: I deal with about 10 other distro's I try to keep abreast on beside ubuntu ....
<freeaks_> next version will be beta
<h00k> DebiansArmy: It's alright. Right now it's Alpha 3
<vivalafrance> bhe
<h00k> DebiansArmy: the rest of the Release Schedule can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vivalafrance> bye
<vivalafrance> bye
<vivalafrance> quit
<FloodBot4> vivalafrance: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<claws_> how do i instal new window login screen
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: I also play games so what makes the difference is a good question when playing betas such as Bad Company 2 and others... They don't refer to them as aphla's just betas...
<metalstround> h00k: the disk is a i380.. I have a Pentium III.. is there a difference?
<h00k> metalstround: i386, 32bit, you should be okay there
<h00k> !pm | alnodcroes
<ubottu> alnodcroes: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<metalstround> h00k: okay, wasn't sure.
<h00k> metalstround: yeah, that sounds correct. Check to make sure the disk is okay, if it is, I don't know what to tell you.
<DebiansArmy> freeaks_: I keep up with a lot of protypes when it comes to both Hardware and Software... Would love to see some of the new hardware come down in price and drive so of this software to new advanceses..
<mint_> Guts i need help please. How can i revert back this command from a liveCD i can no longer boot up my X server is broken here is the command that i need to revert back to normal---- sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sdb2
<metalstround> h00k: Im going to download the .iso again, I deleted it after I burned it to a disc.. I'll check the ISO when I download it, then burn it. Try installing, and if I ahve a problem then I'll come back here..
<h00k> metalstround: sounds like a good plan, good luck!
<metalstround> h00k: one last thing..
<mint_> Guts i need help please. How can i revert back this command from a liveCD i can no longer boot up my X server is broken here is the command that i need to revert back to normal---- sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sda1 HELP PLEASE
<metalstround> h00k: is there anything that I should do when I burn it? like a slow/fast speed etc..?
<DebiansArmy> My next project is to get sabayon to run on my platform the last two would not install on my desktop or laptop sucks... :(
<h00k> metalstround: I suppose slower is 'generally' safer
<metalstround> h00k: okay. thanks for all your help!
<metalstround> Bye all..
<progesterone> Question: I can see files like *.tar.gz and *.deb exist on Desktop by Terminal. But I can't find those on the Desktop. Why?
<nomad77> metalstround: i do all mine lowest possible speed and tao mode
<h00k> metalstround: good luck, Peace.
<metalstround> nomad77: whats tao mode?
<mint_> Guts i need help please. How can i revert back this command from a liveCD i can no longer boot up my X server is broken here is the command that i need to revert back to normal---- sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sda1 please help :( i cant boot back in im on a liveCD
<blockcold> hey knoppix is based on debian ?
<nomad77> metalstround: track at once sao= sector at once
<h00k> blockcold: yes
<metalstround> nomad77: okay.. I'll try that too. Thanks!
<blockcold> lol so can i use sudo apt-get install
<blockcold> ?
<Flannel> mint_: That command should work from a liveCD I would think (provided your hdd is still sda1)
<harrsomiap> in these years, slax famous than knoppix?
<blockcold> slax \m/
<levu|krank> i have a completely broken system how can i reinstall all packages which were installed from cd?
<mint_> flannel: i need to revert it back. ie change it back to where before i typed that command. from a lveCD
<alnodcroes> somebody knows to be a failure in the xubuntu login after typing the password? highlights again the screen where the user is typing password
<Flannel> mint_: Ah.
<harrsomiap> blockcold : sorry...  \m/ 's meaning?
<Flannel> mint_: sudo tune2fs -o ^journal_data_writeback /dev/sda1
<Topy44> hm, i need a quick way to see how long it takes to complete a command
<h00k> Topy44: time [command here]
<h00k> Topy44: for instance: time sudo apt-get update
<Topy44> heh, that was easy :)
<Topy44> just what i needed
<h00k> I needs sleep. Pecae, all.
<h00k> *Peace
<Topy44> night and thx :)
<xixo1983> hi everybody
<xixo1983> anyone has work on google gear
<xixo1983> making website offline available
<progesterone> Question: Why can't I see .deb and some other files on Desktop although they exist?
<KiiK> hi, is that anyway to check my server is alive if ISP blocked PING
<MrPocketz> um
<MrPocketz> yes?
<au> KiiK, ping 127.0.0.1, if it works and nothing on the net does, that could be a hint
<sink> anyone active?
<levu|krank> Has anyone an idea how i can reinstall all packages?
<sink> need some help installing a .sh script
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, do the file names in question start with a "." which would make them hidden files?
<DaZ_> sink: sh script.sh ? >:
<sink> facebook addon for firefox is giving me a .sh
<sink> so just type that into the term?
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 no, they're just normal files.
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, i don't have an explanation then, i'm able to see deb and gz on my desktop?  sorry man, best of luck.
<waveclaw> Tried sorting the icons on your desktop?  Which window manager is this? (KDE, Gnome, something like flux or xfce?)
<waveclaw> What happens if you open your default file manager and browse the location of your Desktop (e.g. ~/Desktop for Gnome)
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 Thanks anyway
<ruien> has anyone heard of a router interfering with ssh? I don't mean port forwarding; i mean something like a buffering issue where the router might be waiting for incoming connections to close before sending the data over to the ubuntu server. (That's what i noticed when connecting with telnet.)
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 Actually I can't see any files and folder on Desktop.
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, that changes things!  you are using Gnome right?
<progesterone> Question: Gnone? I'm using default Ubuntu installation.
<claws_> what is different by running cairo dock in openGL mode or non opengl  ?
<waveclaw> Then Gnome is your desktop and your file manager is nautilus.  Sounds like nautilus is either set to not draw icons on the desktop or another problem.
<airtonix> progesterone, check that right clicking the desktop brings up a context menu
<airtonix> waveclaw, actually nautilus is the desktop provider.
<ZykoticK9> alt+f2 -- gconf-editor -- apps / nautilus / preferences, is show_desktop set to true?
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, ^
<progesterone> airtonix It shows 'Create Folder', 'Create Launcher' and so on.
<airtonix> progesterone, so now you need to follow that last step by ZykoticK9 , confirm that show_desktop is ticked
<ZykoticK9> airtonix, I think if progesterone can right click on the desktop and get the menu then it is
<airtonix> progesterone, minus the "--", so its 1) press alt+f2 2) type : gconf-editor 3) navigate to : apps > nautilus > preferences
<airtonix> ZykoticK9, test it out yourself... no icons on desktop doesn't mean no context menu
<progesterone> airtonix Let me try
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 I'll try
<airtonix> progesterone, if it is ticked, then the next thing you check in gconf-editor is the desktop tree in that section of nautilus. so thats : apps > nautilus > desktop
<levu|krank> Has anyone an idea how i can reinstall all packages?
<airtonix> progesterone, what you'll see there is tick boxes for computer, network, home & trash
<Losha> ruien: no, I've never heard of that failure mode from a router. I would consider it a fairly major bug...
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 airtonix 'Show Desktop' is ticked.
<ruien> Losha: yeah, but i can telnet to a netcat -l -p 444, for example, but i can't ssh in!
<airtonix> progesterone, ok check the apps > nautilus > desktop : anything in there ticked ?
<ruien> so it seems pretty major
<aztek[tum]> so if i have a raid setup with mdadm in ubuntu but reinstall the OS drive (seperate from the raid drives) w/ Debian, Debian will see my mdadm, right?
<Losha> ruien: what client/server ?
<progesterone> airtonix nothing is ticked except 'volumes_visible'.
<airtonix> progesterone, ok might pay to have them ticked for debugging purposes
<baglug> tesssss
<airtonix> progesterone, because if you still don't get anything showing up on the desktop, you'll need to kill and restart nautilus
<ruien> Losha: ssh client on CentOS, sshd on ubuntu server.  I *can* ssh into the ubuntu server if i connect through a reverse tunnel on another server elsewhere (which bypasses the router more-or-less)
<baglug> tess
<Losha> ruien: are you sure the router is even forwarding ssh traffic. Try ssh -v on the client to get some debug info...
<ZykoticK9> airtonix, just an FYI - unchecking "Show Desktop" does infact disable the context menu as well
<airtonix> ZykoticK9, apologies
<progesterone> airtonix 'Computer', 'Network Servers', 'Garbage Bin' appears on Desktop. But my files and folders on Desktop don't show up yet.
<ruien> Losha: yeah, pretty sure, because the ssh -vv output is different based on which port i choose to connect to. For example, 23 isn't connected to anything so i get an error message; 22 is, and so it hangs. The results are different
<airtonix> progesterone, and when you open nautilus manually from 1) places > home 2) press ctrl + L 3) type ~/Desktop
<airtonix> progesterone, i assume you're trying to find files you've downloaded ?
<Losha> ruien: wanna pastebin the output from ssh -vv connecting to port 22 ?
<adante> hi guys, is it ok for me to submit a 300 meg bug report?
<ruien> gladly
<progesterone> airtonix Exactly!
<progesterone> airtonix Can you really read my mind? :P
<airtonix> progesterone, you should check if there is a folder called "Downloads" in your home folder
<aztek[tum]> adante: why is it 300MB?
<adante> aztek[tum]: beats me
<progesterone> airtonix No. I downloaded to 'Desktop' explicitly and set my download folder to 'Desktop'.
<aztek[tum]> adante: is it just log files?
<airtonix> progesterone, ok so if you look at the ~/Desktop folder manually in terminal or nautilus the files you expect to be there are visible ?
<progesterone> airtonix I can see the files and folders in Terminal. But I can't see them on Desktop and Nautilus.
<adante> aztek[tum]: i have no idea, i'm not familiar with what ubuntu-bug does
<aztek[tum]> adante: ah
<progesterone> airtonix no
<airtonix> progesterone, try killing nautilus from terminal : sudo killall nautilus -9
<progesterone> airtonix no in Nautilus. yes in Terminal
<web5|org|ua> need visual bandwith meter to see any download/upload graphics !
<airtonix> progesterone, and i assume you've already tried selecting the 'clean up by name' option from the context menu you get from right clicking on the desktop ?
<airtonix> !bandwidthd | web5|org|ua
<airtonix> !info bandwidthd | web5|org|ua
<wasmahen> hi, i have created a url shortener, anyone would want it?
<DebiansArmy> got to run have a good night.. :)
<progesterone> airtonix Ah ha. After killing all Nautilus, I can see my files and folders now.
<clrg> !bandwidth | web5|org|ua
<ubottu> web5|org|ua: bandwidthd (source: bandwidthd): Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20071208-3 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 252 kB
<airtonix> progesterone, yep nautilus is not perfect
<web5|org|ua> i neet in real-time view !
<progesterone> airtonix What was the problem?
<airtonix> web5|org|ua, add the system monitor applet to the gnome panel
<clrg> web5|org|ua: Try the "System Monitor" from gnome, should be somewhere in your menu
<clrg> web5|org|ua: Either System or Other, I'm not sure
 * clrg has to go, train arrived
<web5|org|ua> clrg: thanks, but i want see in separate window, not in system monitor.
<airtonix> progesterone, no idea... could be the session cache or soemthing who knows...
<ZykoticK9> web5|org|ua, check out conky or gkrellm
<progesterone> airtonix Do you have any idea why I was not seeing my files and folders on Desktop? Is it just a bug in Nautilus?
<bcgrown> I want to be able to send emails from the command line and postfix is confusing the heck out of me.  esmtp doesn't have all the features i want.   is there something else simple I can use?
<web5|org|ua> thanks to all.
<Losha> bcgrown: I use ssmtp. What's missing from esmtp?
<bcgrown> Losha: the ability to change the message subject
<progesterone> airtonix ok Thanks for your time helping me. I appreciate it.
<mr-grey2> I have a question. I have a my tower ready to be partitioned which is a 500gb hard drive and i'm in the menu to begin the install of ubuntu. can someone help me with a proper partition?
<brjann> !info bsd-mailx | bcgrown
<ubottu> bcgrown: bsd-mailx (source: bsd-mailx): A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-0.20081101cvs-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 155 kB, installed size 296 kB
<brjann> bcgrown: at least, i think that's one of the simple ones that provides the mail command
<airtonix> web5|org|ua, this is the system monitor applet on the gnome panel (network is the yellow one ) >> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/45758/screenshot_001_XVXwI8.png
<bcgrown> brjann: requires postfix?
<brjann> bcgrown: no, it's standalone
<brjann> bcgrown: again, i *think* that's the one i'm thinking of. see what it wants to install on your system
<mr-grey2> Hey DaZ
<ruien> Losha: http://pastebin.com/iF5vsbgd      (note that *internal* ssh sessions, from behind my router, work flawlessly)
<bcgrown> brjann: apt-get wants to install postfix when i try to install bsd-mailx
<Losha> bcgrown: Er, you need both a mail frontend *and* a mail backend to send mail. And what do you mean 'the ability to change the message subject'. All frontends allow you to specify a mail subject when sending email....
<brjann> bcgrown: then i guess that's not the one i'm thinking of :) let me look
<web5|org|ua> airtonix: and how to do this ?
<bcgrown> Losha: echo "test" | sendmail myemail@address.com   is all i did to send a message with esmtp
<airtonix> web5|org|ua, 1) right click the panel 2) add to panel 3) type "system" (it should filter out the others) select system monitor 4) right click it on the pane and select preferences
<bcgrown> Losha: That uses esmtp's sendmail emulator which as far as I can tell didn't have a "subject" option
<Losha> ruien: I see the server never responded to your client. Does it even see the request. Check log files on the server?
<ruien> nope, log is empty
<ruien> that's why i think the router is buffering it
<Losha> bcgrown: install mailx and do something like:  mailx -s 'this is test1' -v  myemail@address.com, then press enter and enter the msg body, end with ctrl-d
<web5|org|ua> airtonix: thanks MAN, work.
<airtonix> web5|org|ua, if you search the repo there are at least two other kinds of bandwidth monitors you can put up there
<Losha> ruien: the router's doing *something* with it. Are you sure the router's configured to port forward correctly?
<bcgrown> Losha: where does config for mailx live?  i need to enter in my SMTP server info, I'm assuming?
<ruien> Losha: yes, because telnet to netcat works fine
<Losha> ruien: unless netcat is listening on port 22, you don't know that...
<web5|org|ua> airtonix: funny thing that several month ago i find perfect BW meter for me, but can't remember now how is call.
<vvxzvd> hello?
<vvxzvd> can i ask a question about ruby on rails? i need some help with remote_form_for
<brjann> bcgrown: ah, nullmailer was the one i was thinking of.
<brjann> !info nullmailer | bcgrown
<ubottu> bcgrown: nullmailer (source: nullmailer): simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.04-1.1 (karmic), package size 90 kB, installed size 428 kB
<airtonix> web5|org|ua, was it on the panel ?
<ruien> Losha: ok, fair enough, i had netcat up on port 2222. however, i also tried an SSH local tunnel to route traffic from 2222 -> 22, since i knew the router sending to 2222 was working fine, and got the exact same result with ssh -v
<Losha> bcgrown: You sound confused. mailx doesn't have any config. It's a front end. Only the back end needs a server to be configured.
<bcgrown> Losha: obviously I am confused.  what backend should i be using?
<bcgrown> brjann: i get "could not open trigger file" when i run nullmailer-send
<Losha> bcgrown: esmtp is a backend. You don't talk to backends directly, you talk to a frontend which then talks to the backend for you. mailx is a frontend.
<bcgrown> hmm
<Losha> bcgrown: so, 'your msg' -> mailx -> esmtp -> recipient mailhost
<brjann> bcgrown: yes, Losha is right. you shouldn't be trying to run nullmailer binaries directly
<web5|org|ua> airtonix: yes
<bcgrown> okay... i think i need more sleep before i can sort this out
<bcgrown> thanks for your help folks
<Losha> bcgrown: if esmtp delivered your email correctly without a subject line, then it's working correctly.
<Losha> bcgrown: ok...
<Sensiva> Hello , I am trying to do NAT between my host and guest to access ssh of the guest, it worked fine, except it cannot be accessed from other pcs on the network, only localhost of the host machine, any ideas?
<Losha> ruien: sorry, don't know what else to suggest, except that you review your router config...
<brjann> Sensiva: are we talking about a virtual machine?
<Sensiva> brjann yeah vbox
<ruien> Losha: ok, thanks for your insight. I was thinking the same thing, and you looking at it gives me some more confidence. It's a no-name chinese brand i bought for about $7 USD, so i might go get a real router today then
<brjann> Sensiva: okay, that's how NAT works. incoming connections don't get forwarded to the guest unless you're forwarding ports. if you want the guest accessible from the LAN the host is on, you want the vbox bridging adapter, not NAT.
<airtonix> Sensiva, brjann or you can use firestarters port forwarding gui
<Losha> ruien: I've been very happy with my linksys, after I put 'tomato' firmware on it. Check out http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato for hardware that will run tomato
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, the easy way would be to change the VBox VM settings from NAT to Bridged
<brjann> airtonix, Sensiva: or that
<Sensiva> Ok, What if I don't like using bridged network?
<ruien> Losha: ok, cool. thanks
<kla> Suck it up
<brjann> Sensiva: then ask airtonix about the firestarter gui, because I know nothing about it :)
<Sensiva> airstrike can firestarter forward incoming connection from eth0 to localhost hence to the guest OS in vbox?
<Sensiva> brjann ZykoticK9 Thank you :)
<mr-grey2> May someone PM me about a question I have. I have my tower in the partition menu and I have a 500gb drive. I would like to do seprate partitions so my /home etc will be safe incase i have to do another load and all my data will be safe. I'm totally giving windows the can but i grew up with windows and all I know about is the NTFS
<Losha> mr-grey2: how much RAM do you have?
<akuma> hello, i have a problem gettting my IBOT webcam to work. anyone know how?
<airtonix> Losha, that tomato is great !
<mr-grey2> Losha: 2 gig
<Sensiva> mr-grey2 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Losha> airtonix: agreed, much better than stock firmware
<airtonix> Losha, wish i had control of our router/modem (and it was able to take the firmware)
<airtonix> Losha, could you achieve the same QOS setup there on ubuntu (with squid)?
<Losha> mr-grey2: as a rough guide, choose ext3, allow 10GB for root, 4GB for swap, another 10G for a root backup, and the rest for /home...
<marlun-work> Can I somehow make so that if I hit shift-control-8 and 9 I'll get a { and } in Ubuntu?
<Losha> airtonix: not familiar with squid, but you can do the same with ubuntu on a 2-nic box using iptables, but a router running tomato is smaller, cheaper, and easier to configure....
<mr-grey2> May I PM you Losha?
<Losha> mr-grey2: please *don't*, I prefer public discussion so others can follow along and advise/learn...
<mr-grey2> Ok
<Aton> hey yo
<ce_muaniest> ce_niez
<Losha> mr-grey2: by the way, giving up windows is a big step. Consider running ubuntu in windows under a virtual machine for practice before committing...
<Aton> why not to try ubuntu over wubi ?
<Aton> it easy and pretty safe
<Aton> http://wubi-installer.org/
<mr-grey2> Losha: I have been playing around with it for almost a week and it does everything for me windows did but better and the speed is amazing.
<claws_> What Is The Best Mail Client ?
<Losha> Aton: wubi tends to be buggy and corrupt itself easily. We seem to see lots of complaints about that here...
<mr-grey2> Losha: I have my data backed up on my server so in worse case i'll just have to reload windows again, it's not that big of a deal and with wine i can play majority of the games I have so really no need for it
<kla> !best | claws_
<ubottu> claws_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Losha> mr-grey2: ok, you sound like you are ready. Are you making any progress with the partitioning?
<claws_> !lol | kla
<ubottu> kla: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<airtonix> claws_, ?
<Aton> Losha: You are right but its fine if you actually just want to try linux..
<mr-grey2> Losha: I did a quick power down and unplugged my other drive because I'm tired I don't wanna do something stupid and do the wrong one lol
<claws_> cmon guys...i need the BeSt mail client in the wooorld!
<airtonix> Aton, in which case the live cd is there
<airtonix> claws_, you were just told...
<Losha> mr-grey2: good idea. Let me know if you need help....
<Losha> claws_: what clients have you used so far...
<mr-grey2> Losha: I will thank you very much :)
<Aton> airtonix: Well installing ubuntu over wubi is twice as easy then burning an iso and changing bios settings...
<Sensiva> airstrike can I forward incoming connections to localhost using firestarter?
<claws_> Losha, evolution, empathy
<Losha> claws_: they are as good as any. Stick with one you know & like...
<claws_> Losha, i find evolution crashing a lot
<claws_> Losha, why stick with it ?
<kla> claws_, the point is, try many or all of them and stick w/ what you like
<Losha> claws_: what kla said...
<claws_> kla, thats why i ask ? so that i can get a hint of name and then download to test
<kla> claws_, fine, I use mutt, but you may not like it, try kmail
<ubuntu> can someone please help.... im having a problem with my laptop, somehow the hdd is locked so when i boot the ubuntu livecd, it doesnt see a hd... problem is that means i cant install any software... i have a usb thumbdrive plugged in, how can i get the livecd to use this as harddrive space
<claws_> kla, thank you  :) im right on it
<airtonix> Sensiva, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing/#Alternate gateway software (GUI)
<rastasean> i'm trying to get ssl tunnels to work properly to work with webmin. anyone want to help?
<airtonix> Sensiva, or you can use the gui in the network manager gnome has
<mithradir> hi guys anyone knows where i can get c++?
<jimlovell777> mithradir: What do you mean get? You type it and then compile it with g++
<overload> lol
<msf> hello everyone, I just installed lucid alpha-3 server (amd64) and upon boot I am not presented wit hany login prompt, I can however log into the machine
<msf> via ssh
<jimlovell777> msf:  #ubuntu+1
<msf> i should join this channel ?
<jimlovell777> msf: correct.
<msf> thank you
<rastasean> anyone know anything about SSH tunnels?
<kla> !ask | rastasean
<ubottu> rastasean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ori> Can someone help me use my microphone In skype? No one can hear me.
<Losha> rastasean: you said SSL tunnels last time. Which is it? SSL or SSH?
<kla> Package stunnel I'm thinking
<wrapster> (01:32:41  IST) wrapster: i have a control file like this.. http://pastie.org/859191 and i wanted to add 'Conflicts' to the pkg 'sprosslnk' I added/built the entire pkg.. but when i try to install that pkg i see that I can find this entry missing..When i open up the control file (the one i've pasted) after buildpkg, I can see that the entry im made is missing.. why so.. and how do i add it ?
<mithradir> i mena can i install it from synaptic manager?
<mithradir> i mean can i install it from synaptic manager?
<ori> Help: I downloaded the .Deb skype and am using ubuntu 9.10. The Microphone doesn't work!
<jimlovell777> !repeat | mithradir
<ubottu> mithradir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rastasean> Losha, oh sorry
<mithradir> ok thnx a lot
<wrapster> can anyone look at my issue?
<Losha> mithradir: yes, apt-get install build-essential should give you what you need...
<rastasean> Losha, attempting to login ssh via webmin
<mithradir> thnx guys
<rastasean> which is ssh \
<Losha> rastasean: do you mean you are attempting to login to run webmin via ssh?
<ori> nevermind, i fixed it!
<Losha> ori: how? (for posterity)...
<rastasean> Losha, webmin has a ssh shell and I'm attempting to login to ti
<rastasean> it*
<ori> Losha: X)
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > rastasean
<ubottu> rastasean, please see my private message
<dopple> can someone please help.... im having a problem with my laptop, somehow the hdd is locked so when i boot the ubuntu livecd, it doesnt see a hd... problem is that means i cant install any software... i have a usb thumbdrive plugged in, how can i get the livecd to use this as harddrive space?
<CompuHacker> As far as I know, you can't install software on an OS that's not even installed itself.
<mithradir> one more question when i try  to install c++ through synaptic manager i get this message:"Canonical does not provide updates for c++-annotations. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community."
<claws_> what is the gmail servertype ?
<dopple> claws_: they use both pop3 and imap
<Losha> rastasean: you mean you've configured an sshd via webmin and now are trying to login to it?
<dopple> claws_:  im not sure what you were asking tho...
<ZykoticK9> Losha, i seem to remember Webmin having an SSH applet, perhaps that's what rastasean is referring to?
<aef> hi, i did a grub-mkconfig on ubuntu 9.10 which seemed to have deleted all my kernel boot entries in grub2, is there any way to restore it to the original thing?
<claws_> dopple, im givin imap a shot now  :D
<gohmifune> I'm having trouble sending audio to my bluetooth headset, any ideas?
<claws_> dopple, i mean both
<Losha> ZykoticK9: it's unclear still exactly what he's attempting. And he's now gone offline...
<dopple> claws_: if you go to gmail and login to your account, theres pages somewhere in there that tell you all the server information for remote access to your mail
<A3K> aef: There should be backups
<dopple> claws_: i dont know the details cause the iphone already knows the gmail server info, just need to plug in username/password
<aef> A3K: as i did it multiple times, this may not be an option
<pidu87> can someone help me?
<gohmifune> what do you need pidu87?
<gohmifune> just ask
<A3K> aef have you cheacked the folder
<dehqan> how to manual proxy configuration with gnome-network-properties in command line ?
<aef> A3K: which folder?
<pidu87> i cant open terminal because the application bar doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> pidu87, does Alt+F2 work?
<claws_> dopple, no need to... it worked  :)
<pidu87> no it doesnt
<dopple> claws_: :)
<dopple> now if i can figure out how to get my laptops harddrive to work again i'll be happy
<dopple> it froze up on me, i rebooted, and now its saying the harddrive is locked with a password, i cant access it
<pidu87> is there a folder that terminal is sitting in?
<bizon> halo
<dopple> are there any tools in ubuntu that i can use to work with my bios and possibly clear this password out
<bizon> where is room warsaw?
<geirha> pidu87: Sounds like you've uninstalled gnome-panel
<geirha> pidu87: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<pidu87> actually it says panel(not responding) ok ctrl+Alt+f1 took me to a black login screen
<bizon> WHERE IS ROOM POLAND
<geirha> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<claws_> dopple, have you tried the battery triks ?
<geirha> pidu87: Try killing gnome-panel then. Log in at that black login screen and run: pkill gnome-panel
<geirha> pidu87: Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to xorg. (might be F8 or F9 instead of F7)
<dopple> claws_: battery tricks?
<claws_> removing the cmos battery for 10-15 mins. what is your laptop mod ?
<assad1> how can i play wmv files in ubuntu??
<claws_> dopple.
<dopple> claws_: dell latitude D500
<dopple> claws_: sorry, lotta scroll in here
<dehqan> assad1: only wmv or any other formats ?
<claws_> assad1, GStreamer
<dehqan> assad1: search for 'gstreamer ugly' in synaptic
<pidu87> pkill gnome-panel didn't do anything, is there an other way to type it?
<dopple> claws_:  i believe resetting the cmos will not work cause the password is on a non-volatile chip
<claws_> dopple. you can do a shortage though
<assad1> dehqan, only wmv! i have vlc. it plays but the video is hazy and colored bars!!
<dopple> yeah thats what im trying to find... i need to find out which chip its on and how to short it
<dopple> i found that info, but its for a different model, would be afraid that its not the same chip on this model...
<dehqan> assad1:  so search for 'gstreamer ugly' in synaptic
<dehqan> assad1: and play wmv then with totem
<dehqan> assad1: and also vlc seems to play after installing it
<claws_> dopple. btw..im having almost same problem..with my dell inspiron.. hehe
<dopple> its just a matter of finding that chip :/
<ranjan> NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<ranjan> how to solve this
<airtonix> ranjan, guess you'll have to logoff then
<ranjan> airtonix, actually i am able to browse the samba share
<SalmonSam> is it possible to set daily tasks in evolution?
<ranjan> airstrike, but not able to write to..
<ubuntu> woah
<airtonix> ranjan, you didn't say it was anything to do with samba
<airtonix> ranjan, this is why four word cries for help will get you nowhere... we are not psychic
<ranjan> airstrike, by the time you took the question na...
<airtonix> SalmonSam, yes.
<SalmonSam> could you point me in the right direction
<airtonix> ranjan, you're arguing against my logic that forcing logic games on the people from whom you want help is not a good way to get help ?
<Take0n> everytime I login to ubuntu (karmic) I have no sound. to get the sound back I have to execute sudo killall pulseaudio and then raise the volume.. I think it has to do something with mpd but I am not sure since I always stop it before I close it. Could someone point me to the right direction pls? thank you
<ranjan> airstrike, but on what basis you answered??
<airtonix> ranjan, that you need to provide ALOT more information
<airtonix> ranjan, simply pasting in an error message means nothing
<ranjan> airstrike, you didnt even asked on what the error is based on..and i am sure a linux geek will understand that the above error is based on smaba
<sexy> hiiiiiiiiiii
<hekin1> question, how to enter grub menu at the boot?
<airtonix> SalmonSam, you have evolution on the calendar view i assume ?
<SalmonSam> yea
<airtonix> ranjan, sorry no idea
<ranjan> airstrike, ok..thats fine.
<airtonix> ranjan, insulting people wont get you very far either.
<airtonix> SalmonSam, and you have an appointment entered ?
<ranjan> airstrike, where did u find an insult??
<ranjan> airstrike, Blaming people after blindly jumping it pit is not others falt.
<SalmonSam> airtonix, no thats what I'm unsure of , I want to set a task for every say monday of the year
<SalmonSam> so I create a new appointment , then what?
<airtonix> SalmonSam, edit the appointment, and you'll see a button on the toolbar that looks like a notepad with two arrows circling
<SalmonSam> ahh I see it reccuring event?
<airtonix> SalmonSam, yep, make sense now ?
<SalmonSam> yep thanks for that
<airtonix> SalmonSam, you can do same for meetings but not tasks
<hekin1> I added a new menuentry in the grub.cfg, and I want to boot from this one, how could I do it?
<SalmonSam> ok cool I'll just set an appointment
<hekin1> I mean, what am i supposed to do to let the grub menu show up at the boot time
<kla> hekin1, try to edit timeout value at /etc/default/grub
<rougeleaf> I am having trouble with grub. Suggestions?
<kla> rougeleaf, what kinds of troubles
<hekin1> kla, I'm using 9.1
<rougeleaf> I am making a milti boot system, but the grub-update only sees Xp-pro and ubuntu, I have two the linus systems installed
<naqqoytska> hi fellas
<rougeleaf> two other linux*
<kla> rougeleaf, you have os-prober installed?
<rougeleaf> How do I check for that?
<kla> dpkg -s rougeleaf
<kla> err
<kla> dpkg -s os-prober
<hekin1> kla, the GRUB_TIMEOUT is 10, but I don't see the grub menu
<aef> how can i disable xserver startup in ubuntu 9.10?
<kla> aef, sudo update-rc.d disable kdm/gdm/whatever
<aef> i tried to remove gdm and x11-common from rc.d with the update script, but it still starts
<aef> kla
<rougeleaf> Says its installed
<ruhiger_detlef> hello
<kla> rougeleaf, then it's not detecting the other linux installs for some reason. Add them manually to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and update-grub2
<kla> hekin1, I think there was a key you're supposed to press in that case when you're booting but no idea what it is, my menus show up fine
<hekin1> kla, thanks, i think the key should be ESC, but it does not work
<rougeleaf> attempted to but does not show in the menu at boot
<kla> rougeleaf, did you 'sudo update-grub2' ?
<ruhiger_detlef> how can i highlight a process if i have got the PID?
<kla> ruhiger_detlef, 'highlight' ?
<rougeleaf> yes.. Do the other partitions need to be mounted?
<kla> rougeleaf, entries from 40_custom should be showing up with out checking any partition
<ruhiger_detlef> pidgin is running in the background and i cant reacjh it
<bartounet> hello
<bartounet> i have a problem
<bartounet> on my server i had intall system on internal raid on sda
<tac1> when I using apt-get install, why it complains packages cannot be authenticated?
<tac1> thanks
<ori> truth: hey
<kla> rougeleaf, if entries from 40_custom don't show up in your grub.cfg then grub-update2 is not updating the right files. if they do then GRUB bootloader is reading grub.cfg from another partition, perhaps your other linux installs
<mr-grey2> Can someone help me set up my partitions I have my tower in the partition menu and I have a 500gb harddrive and 2 gigs of ram. I do not have any other OS on the disk. I need assistance creating the /home partition to keep data safe and the swap i guess. Not sure what that is for
<bartounet> whan i had plug my 2 shelf raid disk... system is passed on sdc...
<truth> ori:hi
<bartounet> and the two shelfs are idenfied in sda and sdb...
<truth> Help: my sound doesn
<bartounet> how can i put order on disks.??
<truth> work
<truth> Help: my sound doesnt work
<mr-grey2> Can anyone give me some advice on how to size up the partitions?
<kla> mr-grey2, the installer lets you choose sizes and what to use partitions for, just do as you were told earlier
<tac1> mr-grey2:if you're on one disk, just use one mounted to / is enough
<mr-grey2> Yes Kla I know that I was told that earlier but I do not know how much space to put in each partition.
<Zahoor> Hi, I have lost top and bottom bar in ubutu, how to recover them, plz help me
<hekin1> anybody has any idea about how to get into the grub menu at the boot time?
<truth> Help: my sound doesnt work on my system76. Ive set my audio settings to someone else
<hekin1> or is there something I can do to test?
<hekin1> desparately
<truth> Help: my sound doesnt work on my system76. Ive set my audio settings to someone else's system76, and it still doesnt work
<kla> mr-grey2, you have plenty of space, so 20G should be enough for / , and 2xRAM for a swap partition - and the rest for /home
<mr-grey2> Ah excellent  thank you Kla
<mr-grey2> and tac1 :)
<truth> Can someone help me update to 9.10? it doesnt show up in my update manager
<mr-grey2> is ext3 /?
<Anvoid> i'm trying to input WINEPREFIX="[...]" in the icon shortcut's <properties>'s command. it doesn't work unless I run in from terminal. is there a way to tell the to run the command in terminal, eg, terminal WINEPREFIX="[...
<Anvoid> ]"
<kla> mr-grey2, if you want to be ever read or write to the partition from inside Windows then ext3, otherwise ext4
<blinkiz> hello. I would like to remotely logout a gnome user. How can I do this from a ssh console?
<Lappie> i was wondering, do i need a firewall and antivirus for this os?
<mr-grey2> yeah, I think that ext3 would prolly be best
<eto> ping?
<Flannel> Howdy eto
<eto> your "awesome" proxy channel is broken
<Flannel> eto: What?
<eto> real proxy users are banned
<DJones> !virus | Lappie Generally its not considered necessary
<ubottu> Lappie Generally its not considered necessary: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<eto> real and legitimate, yes that
<qwertyjustin> I have the Karmic iso in my home folder: how can I mount it, so as to be accepted as a DVD-Drive Disc for software sources?
<qwertyjustin> instead of putting the cd in everytime?
<eto> more over where can one fix decimal sepparation please?
<eto> like i have sk layout but would like to get DOT character when i press numpad DOT
<eto> the advanced layout options where delete key radio buttons are don't seem to work
<eto> ubuntu 8.04 LTS is my system
<eto> anybody any idea?
<Topy44> is there a gnome-panel applet that simply allows access to the gnome places from a dropdown menu icon?
<AdvoWork> is there any way to find out if this laptop: Acer Aspire 5732Z will allow ubuntu to run on it? can't find any information anywhere..
<brjann> Topy44: you could use the drawer, and load it up with your own shortcuts, i think
<kla> AdvoWork, it'll probably allow you to run
<bartounet> no idea for my problem
<qwertyjustin> Hi. I have the Karmic iso in my home folder: how can I mount it, so as to be accepted as a DVD-Drive Disc for software sources?
<qwertyjustin> instead of putting the cd in everytime?
<Anvoid> in <Launcher Properties>, for the <Command>, can I execute a terminal command from there?
<chemaper> \quit
<Lappie> so, if i am to understand this correctly, a virus in linux is not successfull because it cannot execute any commands beyond the program that contains it?
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: you can just disable the cd as software source. System>Admin..>Software Sources
<hekin1> can i say grub2 sucks?
<erUSUL> hekin1: no ;)
<hekin1> erUSUL: i don't get access to the grub menu at the boot
<pidu87> can someone tell me how to empty my trash from the terminal?
<erUSUL> !trash | pidu87
<ubottu> pidu87: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Topy44> brjann: well, i would like any plugged in usb devices etc to show up
<AdvoWork> kla, the thing is, ive not bought it yet, so dont wanna buy a laptop that isnt going to work
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hekin1> ubottu: r u a robot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hekin1> that's my guess
<Lappie> yes, u BOT tu is a bot
<hekin1> :)
<truth> Help: my sound doesnt work on my system76. Ive set my audio settings to someone else's system76, and it still doesnt work
<erUSUL> hekin1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where did my Grub2 boot menu go!?!?!
<Topy44> hm, actually... placing the default gnome menu in a drawer is not a bad solution at all
<ori> can someone help truth?
<hekin1> erUSUL: no clue how to get into the GRUB menu, someone says it's space bar, but it doesn't work
<Lappie> i think its tab
<hekin1> what the hell were I thinking to upgrade to 9.10?
<hekin1> Lappie: are you sure?
<Lappie> pretty sure, but i am a noob, from what i understand though, its tab
<erUSUL> hekin1: i think it is shift
<erUSUL> hekin1: If the menu is not normally displayed during boot, hold down the SHIFT key as the computer attempts to boot to display the GRUB 2 menu. <<<< from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing Menus During Boot
<kla> AdvoWork, your best is to look at some page with hardware specs on it, and see for example if linux drivers exist for all your pars like network, gfx, wireless, etc..
<hekin1> erUSUL: you are life saver, it's my fault for not reading the manual thorougly
<hekin1> Lappie: thank you too
<Lappie> heay, i tried at least, yw
<erUSUL> hekin1: yw
<Topy44> is there a way to define a hotkey to open the drawer applet?
<Lappie> im trying to under stand this virus thing
<pidu87> someone PLEASE tell me how to close panel, whenever i shut down it says PANEL NOT RESPONDING im using ubuntu 9.10
<Lappie> have you tried the kill command?
<pidu87> yes
<pidu87> didn't do anything
<al-tabq> what is the command to lunch java files?
<kla> kill -9 <pid of panel process>
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> how to install glib ?
<Lappie> pidu87 so u cannot shut down ure system? have you tried just holding the power button?
<kla> al-tabq, 'java' should do it, of course you have to have a JRE installed first
<spons> hii
<kla> al-tabq, 'sudo apt-get install default-jre'
<qwertyjustin> erUSUL: thanks for that. I have now disabled the cdrom source. Although now i want to mount and freely be able to use the iso as a full time source?
<al-tabq> kla, so just "jave filename.jar" should do it?
<brjann> Topy44: i have no idea, sorry
<al-tabq> kla, got java repositories installed
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: mount the iso and use « sudo apt-cdrom add /path/to/mount/point » iirc
<spons> can someone tell me where to find a manual to remove the way ubuntu handles the password asking... getting nuts of enterering the password every time i open some config or special app
<Kartagis> hey. why can't brasero copy a mac office cd while k3b can?
<Lappie> u dont want 2 remove the password, just make it shorter :)
<kla> al-tabq, java -jar file.jar
<FireCrotch> Kartagis: in short, because brasero sucks :)
<spons> its making me mad, if i want to apt-get or use synaptic...
<mr-grey2> Sorry again Kla for me being such a noob at this lol your input helped a lot It's rolling now
<qwertyjustin> erUSUL: iso mounted. the command then was looking for a CD to mount, then failed
<mr-grey2> I should have done the partitions that way for my laptop as well
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin:  « sudo apt-cdrom -m add /path/to/mount/point » ?
<kla> spons, 'sudo visudo' you can tweak from there
<spons> okay.. lets try
<Lappie> ok, so this virus thing, a program can execute a command and put a file that has a keylogger onto the hd correct?
<kla> mr-grey2, it's ok
<pidu87> how can i fix broken packages from terminal?
<kla> pidu87, broken how?
<pidu87> not sure, is there something i can type into terminal to scan my pc and fix those packages?
<qwertyjustin> erUSUL: yeah,  sudo apt-cdrom add /home/justin/isos/ubuntu 9.10 i386.iso      had now luck
<qwertyjustin> no luck
<kla> pidu87, well not sure then, but 'sudo apt-get -f install' or 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a'
<spons> kla .. i added :  spons ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<spons> is that going to work?
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: note the added -m in the second attemp
<kla> spons, just be sure to put it before that line with %admin
<spons> brb
<spons> hmm okay
<spons> spons ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<spons> oops
<spons> i putted @ # User privilege specification
<spons>  bolow that one
<spons> *below
<spons> ill logg off and log onn again.. brb
<qwertyjustin> erUSUL:   heres the results, yeah.
<qwertyjustin> justin@justin-laptop:~$ sudo apt-cdrom  add  /home/justin/isos/ubuntu 9.10 i386.iso
<qwertyjustin> Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/
<qwertyjustin> Unmounting CD-ROM
<qwertyjustin> Waiting for disc...
<qwertyjustin> Please insert a Disc in the drive and press enter
<qwertyjustin> Mounting CD-ROM...
<qwertyjustin> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<FloodBot1> qwertyjustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> paste | qwertyjustin
<erUSUL> !paste | qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: you have to first moun the iso.
<erUSUL> !iso > qwertyjustin
<ubottu> qwertyjustin, please see my private message
<elky> erUSUL, the bot automatically told him about pastebin, you don't need to
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: then use (with the -m)  « sudo apt-cdrom -m add /path/to/mount/point »
<think_> sudo mount ubuntu.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<qwertyjustin> erUSUL:  thanks
<think_> sudo apt-cdrom -m add
<tamran> hi everyone
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: ok; seems that that is not enough... see here. you have to add an entry to fstab for the iso
<erUSUL> qwertyjustin: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10486
<tamran> can anyone tell me anything about "ionice"?
<erUSUL> tamran: what do you want to know about it?
<tamran> also, I've got a slower machine (single core) with only 1gb of ram and would like to take the memory footprint down a few notches if possible
<kla> tamran, ionice won't help you, just use a lighter X desktop like xfce or lxde instead of gnome/kdm and disable the services you don't want at startup
<tamran> erUSUL: well, sometimes my computer just goes off to lala land when the disk io starts caching. At such times, I can't even move the mouse in a smooth manner.  I was considering doing a special kernel with prempting enabled ...
<tamran> erUSUL: so I'm just looking for options to make everything run a bit smoother
<brjann> tamran: by caching, do you mean swapping?
<tamran> brjann: I believe so
<morphix> tamran: install slim, openbox and pypanel
<morphix> :)
<progesterone> Question: where can I get Ubuntu source code?
<erUSUL> tamran: see what kla said
<tamran> morphix: well, I've used gnome 2.x on much slower machines in the past ...
<brjann> tamran: if your machine starts swapping, there's really not much you can do about it. you can't really preempt that, because the kernel is saying it's out of memory and needs to push something out to disk.
<erUSUL> progesterone: enable the source repositories do apt-get source packagename
<morphix> tamran: there has to be a valid reason your machine starts caching on disk
<progesterone> erUSUL How can I enable source repositories? And can you give me an e.g. package name?
<tamran> well, it's a 2ghz proc with 1gb of ram
<erUSUL> progesterone: system>admin...>software sources
<halcyforn> hello i have problem with my printer on ubuntu 9.10 on laptop.
<erUSUL> progesterone: package name --> gedit
<erUSUL> !info gedit | progesterone
<tamran> upon boot, I'm using about 450mb of ram, which seems quite high
<ubottu> progesterone: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 540 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<progesterone> erUSUL What package name is it for Ubuntu?
<brjann> tamran: don't worry about how much memory is being used. after you've been using the computer for a little bit, it's normal (and desirable) for all the memory to be in use.
<halcyforn> my printer is epson dx 4000, i can print test page but i cant print a document .he load this document ( przetwarzanie) but he dont print :(
<tolkad> I ran xhost + but it didn't do anything???
<beniamino> in 9.04, pressing the power button on my machine shut down the computer immediately. on 9.10, it brings up a menu. can anyone tell me how to restore the old behaviour?
<tamran> if I was to install xfce, would I have to do any tweaking to not run all the gnome crap?
<erUSUL> progesterone: you really want to download the GiçB of sourcecode of a default whole ubuntu install ?
<alankila> beniamino: in System menu there's Power Management
<Shay27> Hello , does ubuntu have some command for listing all computers ips on local network ?
<progesterone> erUSUL humm..
<alankila> beniamino: "When the power button is pressed: [ Ask me ]"
<beniamino> alankila: yeah, that only provides options for 'suspend' and 'hibernate'
<tamran> btw, I've had an xfce 4.4 set up with compiz at under 100mb at boot
<tamran> so 450mb on gnome seems quite high
<progesterone> erUSUL Is there a way to look at one or two file of source code of Ubuntu without downloading all of them?
<halcyforn> my printer is epson dx 4000, i can print test page but i cant print a document .he load this document ( przetwarzanie) but he dont print :( who can help?
<alankila> beniamino: yeah, well, if there's no poweroff option then I don't know what you should do... I noticed that myself yesterday when playing with lucid in virtualbox
<progesterone> erUSUL There's web interface for code stored in SVN for some opensource project. Is that available for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> progesterone: find out which package the source code belongs and download only that
<alankila> beniamino: but I had a poweroff option there, I think, so that the machine would shut down when I press the close button in virtualbox without further dialogs within the OS
<egorchik007> есть у кого по серверу спросить можно?
<Shay27> does Ubuntu have some command for listing all the ip/hostnames in the local network ?
<erUSUL> progesterone: could be aviable in the web page of the upstream project
<progesterone> erUSUL Thanks
<erUSUL> !info nmap | Shay27
<ubottu> Shay27: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-2 (karmic), package size 1552 kB, installed size 6184 kB
<brjann> tamran: imagine you loaded a 100 MB image file in GIMP, and had a few hundred megabytes of free memory. after you closed GIMP, it's likely the kernel would just keep that image file in memory for a little while, in case you wanted to access it again later. if some other process needed that memory, it would be freed.
<beniamino> alankila: ok thx
<elky> egorchik007, english in latin characters here please.
<egorchik007> anybody russians?
<DJones> !ru | egorchik007
<ubottu> egorchik007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tolkad> I ran xhost + but it didn't do anything???
<tamran> brjann: I agree with that statement
<tamran> brjann: I'm just looking to tighten down the bloat is all
<tamran> brjann: mostly everything is working smoothly
<alankila> tolkad: why, where did you get that xhost + command? It hasn't been used for like a decade, ever since ssh forwarding was invented.
<Shay27> erUSUL: i installed nmap , which command is used for listing all the hostnames/ips ?
<remoteCTRL> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<brjann> tamran: all i'm saying is just because it appears that it's using a bunch of memory after gnome loads, it may not actually be *using* it. it might be just holding on to it until something better comes along.
<love> 0.0!
<airtonix> tamran, i assume you've examined whats running and assesed wether you need it or not ?
<tamran> brjann: upon boot? what could it possibly be loading?
<alankila> tolkad: modern X servers probably don't listen to TCP anyway, for security reasons, so xhost + probably does pretty much nothing useful (if your goal is to open a remote X client on your local display)
<tamran> brjann: it's a fresh install also
<erUSUL> Shay27: namp -sP 192.0.0.0/24
<tolkad> oh
<erUSUL> Shay27: you can install zenmap is a gui for nmap
<love> 聊天室管理员权限
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<progesterone> erUSUL upstream project? What's it?
<ddrj> what filesystem do you guys use? i'm a new user and thinking of choosing ext4 ... good choice or it doesn't matter?
<Evet> how to avoid network manager to modify /etc/resolv.conf ?
<alankila> ddrj: at first approximation, it doesn't matter. Everyone pretty much defaults to ext4.
<erUSUL> progesterone: the ones that actualy develop the software. apache.org samba.org gnome.org etc
<ddrj> alankila: ahhh ok thanks , i'll do that then heh
<vlt> Hello. I'm running an Xvnc session on a headless karmic server. Is it possible to provide OpenGL to applications running there?
<erUSUL> progesterone: a distribution only packages things other's program (simplyfing)
<progesterone> erUSUL a distribution only packages things other's program (simplyfing) <<< What do you mean?
<brjann> tamran: i couldn't say with certainty. but e.g. gnome-session is linked against 57 shared object files, probably all of which are getting cached in case they're needed
<progesterone> progesterone I'm newbie to Linux.
<ct529> a problem .... the last version of pastebinit does not seem to work anymore .... if you do "pastebinit -i filename.txt" it does not return a pastebin link, but just the url to the front page of the website .... what is going on?
<progesterone> erUSUL Sorry to ask dummy question. I'm newbie to Linux.
<erUSUL> progesterone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<halcyforn> hmmm
<elky> Sorry for the opspam folks, we're cleaning out some old entries that are taking up space and not letting new proxy users in.
<beniamino> alankila: i've worked out how to get it to work when logged in (by setting the preference when logged in at the console). but if i'm at the gdm screen, it still gives the menu. any idea how to fix that?
<halcyforn> who can help me with my printer ? i can print test page but he dont print normal documents
<alankila> beniamino: sorry, no :)
<progesterone> erUSUL Thank you.
<alankila> beniamino: well, there's scripts at /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh, maybe if you modified them somehow...
<erUSUL> progesterone: no  problem
<beniamino> alankila: ok, will have a look. thx again
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/how-to/how-to-make-space-invaders-cookies/
<Kitar|st> epic
<Kitar|st> :)
<alankila> beniamino: reading the code indicates that it should just do "shutdown -h now" if it can't communicate to an existing power manager process.
<Kitar|st> hihi
<halcyforn> grrrrrrrrrr
<alankila> but maybe GDM runs on
<alankila> runs one, even
<Myrtti> Kitar|st: how is that related to Ubuntu support?
<elky> Kitar|st, that's more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kitar|st> ow sry
<Kitar|st> thnks for mentioning where topost
<Kitar|st> :)
<spexi> Hi! Does anyony have idea, what is wrong with playing windows media on websites. I have ubuntu 9.10 and I have w64codecs installed. For example this site works: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/testpages/wmp9.html
<airtonix> alankila, the dialog appears because dbus listens for the event
<dad_> hi
<Kitar|st> heh
<dad_> hi
<spexi> But the video this site is having doesn't: http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/jaakiekko/uutiset.shtml/arkistot/jaakiekko/2010/03/1072932
<halcyforn> who can help me with my printer ? i can print test page but he dont print normal documents
<Guest88941> anyone good wi6th diskless
<xig> i have two linuxes on my box, (ubuntu and gentoo) and want both to have the same host key. may i simply copy /etc/ssh directory?
<alankila> airtonix: okay.
<spexi> I have never got that site's videos working
<airtonix> alankila, by virtue of gnome-power-manager
<beniamino> alankila: awesome, i commented out the if.. statement. which may be ugly, but is exactly what i want for headless, mouseless machine
<halcyforn> always ignored
<Lanlost> Anyone here listen to the Skeptoid (with Brian Dunning) podcast?
<beniamino> now if only i could boot without a monitor attached...
<AdvoWork> may be a silly question, but what happens when i run fsck on an ubuntu pc?
<alankila> beniamino: I routinely boot linux systems without monitor. Why wouldn't it work?
<Guest88941> fsck it fix hdd errors  but dont run from within ubuntu
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: the specified filesystem is chcked
<Guest88941> run on startup prior to os loading
<airtonix> alankila, beniamino i usually just suspend my server if i don't want them on
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: and fixed if you asked for it
<beniamino> alankila: i have no idea (yet). it worke yesterday with 9.04, but fails to boot after a fresh 9.10 install if the monitor is not attached. it's hard to work out why, because you get no error messages :-/
<airtonix> alankila, beniamino via a ssh terminal i run : sudo s2ram -f
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, but it wont fix stuff if I dont ask? I just want to check and see a list of any problems without it fixing/touching anything
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: e2fsck for ext* filesystems has the -n flag that open the fs read only and do not touch the fs
<beniamino> airtonix: yeah, that doesn't work for me -- i want my wife to be able to just hit the power button to switch off. she's not big on ssh :-)
<vlt> !anyone | Guest88941
<ubottu> Guest88941: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: as allways check the man page
<brjann> AdvoWork: if the filesystem is mounted, it may detect problems that don't actually exist, because the buffers haven't been flushed to disk, etc.
<airtonix> beniamino, you can initiate a suspend via dbus too without sudo
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: -n     Open  the  filesystem  read-only,  and assume an answer of `no' to all questions.  <<<<< is the safe option
<AdvoWork> brjann,  how will I tell then?
<brjann> AdvoWork: either force an fsck at boot, before the filesystem is mounted, or boot from a livecd and test from there.
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: and run fsck allways from livecd
<AdvoWork> erUSUL, ive got that, plus  -N     Don’t execute, just show what would be done.  both then or?
<AdvoWork> and erUSUL why?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: i use only -n
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: you can not fsck a mounted filesystem. period
<adac> "which ruby" on my local linux is /usr/local/bin/ruby (which I suppose are the gem binaries) but on remote linux "which ruby" is /usr/bin/ruby (the deb is suppose). Wondering why this is so, as i didn't set any PATH on my local ubuntu installation
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: if you program a fsck at boot time you do not have control of the options it would be passed and you can not do anything if a problem arises. a livecd/liveusb system is way better
<erUSUL> adac: usr/local/bin is in path i both systems. the difference is that you compiled and installed a ruby in your local one
<progesterone> erUSUL If I do 'apt-get source gedit', where can I see the downloaded source files?
<erUSUL> progesterone: in /usr/src/ afaik
<Lappie> Guten Nicht jeder
<josh-N> hello, when i want to access an AppleShare IP server (not provide one), do i still have to install netatalk?
<morphix> progesterone: it saves to the current directory that is open
<morphix> eg.
<morphix> i had my current dir in home
<morphix> i tested the above
<AdvoWork> how can i find the different drives, so i can do fsck -n /partition?
<morphix> and it instaled
<morphix> gedit-2.28.0                                                             settings.icf
<morphix> gedit_2.28.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz                                            sites.txt
<morphix> gedit_2.28.0-0ubuntu2.dsc                                                soundmaybe.sh
<morphix> gedit_2.28.0.orig.tar.gz
<FloodBot1> morphix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: sudo fdisk -l
<morphix> minus the other non gedit stuff
<brjann> josh-N: i don't believe so. it looks like ubuntu kernels ship with the appletalk kernel module, so it should Just Work
<progesterone> morphix You're right.
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/
<progesterone> erUSUL morphix Thanks
<josh-N> brjann: can you point me to some sort of tutorial on how to access such a server?
<brjann> josh-N: i can certainly look :) just a moment
<josh-N> brjann: thanks alot. all the info i found was on setting up a server.
<brjann> josh-N: are you wanting to connect to disks or printers? or both?
<josh-N> brjann: setup is an old (ancient, rather) powerPC with a shared folder (so it's disk)... other macs can find the shared folder in the network browser... i want to access it with my ubuntu pc
<au> in ubuntu, what is the mod_ssl package called?
<au> libapache2-mod-ssl?
<indus> !info libapache2-mod-ssl
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-ssl does not exist in karmic
<brjann> josh-N: does that version of appleshare support samba? i see that some of them do
<au> !info mod*ssl
<ubottu> Package modssl does not exist in karmic
<au> !info mod-ssl
<ubottu> Package mod-ssl does not exist in karmic
<au> !info mod_ssl
<ubottu> Package mod_ssl does not exist in karmic
<au> hmm
<josh-N> brjann: i don't think so. it's MacOS 9...
<Claws> au , Apache?
<au> yes
<pixelfairy> anyone use apt-proxy or one the equivalents?
<indus> probably provided by another package
<au> !info libapache-mod-ssl
<ubottu> Package libapache-mod-ssl does not exist in karmic
<brjann> i thought mod-ssl came with ubuntu's apache2 by default
<au> ah yes I just found it in a forum post
<au> had to do a command
<brjann> a2enmod ssl?
<erUSUL> !fishing | au
<ubottu> au: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<brjann> josh-N: still looking, but you're right, most everything is mac->linux, not the other way around
<madjoe> what's the irc channel for "gnome do"?
<kittenjaugar> hi all : )
<Claws> a good rpg game ?
<pixelfairy> hi
<Claws> hey
<brjann> josh-N: have you tried anything like    mount -t afp afp://username:password@hostname/ShareName /mnt/ShareName    ?
<josh-N> brjann: no, gonna try that right away
<brjann> josh-N: (make sure to mkdir /mnt/ShareName if you do try that)
<pixelfairy> Claws: nethack / falconseye ?
<pixelfairy> its good if you wanna kill time
<pixelfairy> some people get addicted, dont know how game addiction works though
<Claws> pixelfairy , cool :D il check them out !
<Claws> is there a game repository i can add ?
<indus> Claws, no
<indus> Claws, yes
<heimdall> to which folder am I supposed to copy a gedit plugin to? I tried ~/.gnome2/gedit/ ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins and /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins but it does not show up in the plugin list
<indus> Claws,for nexuiz and open arena you can
<airtonix> heimdall, ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
 * pixelfairy seems if gamer friends are awake
<vlt> Hello. From an X session (where xeyes works, for example) I connect to another machine: `ssh -Y remotehost`. When I now run `xeyes` I get "Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0". Any idea what to check first?
<Claws> indus , i was about to write "daaarn"
<airtonix> heimdall, which plugin ?
<ddrj> got a question... i'm new to ubuntu but is there a way where i can setup a folder on my ubuntu pc so that multiple users from different OS's can open and edit the documents in said folder?
<heimdall> airtonix: tried that, it does not work
<indus> Claws, so what are you lloking for
<heimdall> airtonix: this one - http://code.google.com/p/gedit-folding/
<vlt> ddrj: via network?
<josh-N> brjann: it says: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „afp“  (unknown FS type "afp")
<airtonix> heimdall, one second.
<Claws> indus , not sure what you mean by nexuiz
<heimdall> okay
<ddrj> vlt: sorry, yes via lan
<pixelfairy> Claws: are you more into playing or making games?
<indus> Claws, itsa fps
<Claws> pixelfairy, playing :)
<pixelfairy> had to ask, last time i had this conversation ended up with someone wanting to mod games
<indus> Claws, why do you want a repository?
<brjann> josh-N: bummer. i guess it's got the appletalk protocol built into the kernel, but not the apple filesharing protocol
<vlt> ddrj: There are a few different protocols for file access via LAN: NFS for *nix clients, Samba for Windows clients and of course sshfs for quick and dirty solutions ;-)
<Claws> indus , so i can just search and dl easy ? :)
<pixelfairy> if your into windows games, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<airtonix> heimdall, this is what my gedit plugin folder looks like, maybe you have the package decompressed in the wrong way : http://pastebin.com/3WSQPUZ9
<indus> Claws, ah a combined game repo? not available
<pixelfairy> otherwise just go to software center or synaptic
<indus> Claws, but you can try ubuntu gaming edition
<pixelfairy> or that
 * pixelfairy looks up gaming edition
<Claws> same here
<airtonix> Claws, playdeb or getdeb have repos
<brjann> josh-N: oh, this might work for you: http://sites.google.com/site/alexthepuffin/home
<ddrj> vlt: heh heh yeah i guess i'll just setup shared folder using samba :P i pretty much just want to setup ubuntu on an old server and allow 3 pcs running windows to open and edit .doc files on the ubuntu server >.< :P
<pixelfairy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<vlt> ddrj: Then go for Samba
<ddrj> yaw, thanks vlt :)
<indus> Claws, all games pre installed wowee
<brjann> josh-N: it's a fuse client for AFP access. there're apparently ubuntu .debs in the download area, and the page i just linked gives a quick overview of using the mount_afp utility
<heimdall> airtonix: mmm there was nothing to decompress. there were two files folding.gedit-plugin and folding.py. I put them both in ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<indus> Claws, OOPS here http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate_edition/ultimate-edition-2-3-gamers/
<indus> Claws, also playonlinux is included in it  pixelfairy
<Guest88941> diskless client need help installing nvidia driver
<rautamiekka> One person visiting me IRL wanted me to install Ubuntu on his computer to dualboot with WinXPmce2005. The problem is that for some reason Ub doesn't start fully, instead it either leaves movable cursor running on screen or the screen keeps showing a ton of lines of diff colors and they flash extremely fast. This problems remains regardless of graphics card, screen, and whether we used graphics safe mode. We tested Ubuntus 8.04.1 32bi
<rautamiekka> Forgot to mention that the problem remains even with alternate installer.
<airtonix> heimdall, shows up in my plugins list as : simple folding (wih some russian text under that)
<pixelfairy> rautamiekka: wait till april, try again with ubuntu 10.4
<pixelfairy> 9.10 will prolly work
<ddrj> also got another question.... is there a backup utility i can use to make backups of other computers (2 x running windows) via network and store said backups onto my ubuntu box?
<rautamiekka> pixelfairy: I suppose that's my only option.
<Topy44> hm... i am trying to either get window-picker-applet running on xfce4-panel through xfapplet, or find an xfce4 replacement for window-picker-applet
<airtonix> ddrj, could you use windows backup clients that send their backup data via smb to the ubuntu machine ?
<josh-N> brjann: too bad there is no more "official" thing in the standard repositories. i'll try the client you linked to. thanks alot for your help.
<erUSUL> !backup | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<airtonix> ddr-, sourceforge might be a good place to look for a client that would run on various platforms
<brjann> josh-N: getting afpfs-ng integrated into ubuntu has been on the wishlist for a while, apparently
<ddrj> airtonix: hmm yeah thanks checking
<brjann> josh-N: but you're welcome, and good luck
<MistaG> hi everyone
<rautamiekka> ddrj: you could also use an automatic sync software like Allway Sync which is really easy and it's powerful
<rautamiekka> Hi MistaG
<airtonix> ddrj, i assume you have ubuntu clients too ? (i;m using deja-du on my ubuntu client to do automated daily backups)
<ddrj> thanks rautamiekka, i'll check that too
<kittenjaugar> please, a small question, I use apt-get install ipython COMMAND, whether ipython-0.8 affect originalpython? I don't understand what help.ubuntu.com talking about apt-get....
<ddrj> airtonix: yes i do, thanks adding that to my list, one of the pc's will be an ubuntu client
<airtonix> ddrj, https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
<heimdall> airtonix: am i supposed to type some command to load it? it doesn't show up in my plugin list
<airtonix> heimdall, maybe the files are corrupted, can you open them in the text editor?
<heimdall> yes i can
<MistaG> anybody from slovenia here?
<rautamiekka> ddrj: My idea was that the Win clients use Allway Sync or other sync software to automatically sync the data via Window$ Transfer [that's what I call it when you put "\\ADDRESS" to address line in My Computer] to Ub machine, obviously using the Samba.
<airtonix> heimdall, i assume you restarted gedit after putting them in the plugins folder?
<heimdall> yes
<pixelfairy> ugh, trying to get a feature request into kvm, it doesnt have a bug tracker
<brjann> MistaG: you might try #ubuntu-si
<airtonix> heimdall, and you have other plugins in that folder that work ?
<Topy44> hm, it seems what happens is that the unr window-picker-applet does not communicate its width to xfapplet correctly
<Topy44> therefore its always just 1 icon wide
<heimdall> airtonix: i dont have any other plugins
<heimdall> brb
<airtonix> heimdall, i would try getting others to work
<dad__> diskless installing nvidia driver....
<juan__> bonjour
<dad__> hi
<vvor> Help:-) new IDE drive is seen only by:hal-find-by-capability storage. not present in /dev/sd* or /dev/hd* or seen it fdisk -l. how do I make it a "/device"?
<mdm123> hello all can anybody tell me tool for remastering ubuntu or customising ubuntu
<kittenjaugar> b
<AdvoWork> is there any way sudo fsck -n /dev/sda1 could ever cause a problem on the server?
<brjann> AdvoWork: from the e2fsck man page: it is safe if the -n option is specified, and -c, -l, or -L options are not specified. However, even if it is safe to do so, the results printed by e2fsck are not valid if the filesystem is mounted.
<pixelfairy> kittenjaugar: it shouldnt affect anything
<pixelfairy> except django, if you have ipython it will use it
<mdm123> how to remaster ubuntu
<mdm123> how to customise ubuntu
<indus> mdm123, remastersys
<indus> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in karmic
<indus> damn
<pixelfairy> mdm123: or uck if your change is simple
<pixelfairy> http://uck.sf.net
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kittenjaugar> pixelfairy:  Thank you : )  i am idling...  XP
<heno> hi jjesudason!
<jjesudason> hi
<Hawkeye> Hello all
<RedNifre> Hi!
<Hawkeye> I am here to enquire about mirroring Ubuntu
<ddrj> thanks again! now i'm off to finding a cheap workstation / desktop on ebay that i can use as the ubuntu server (this might be tough because most of those cheapo dell desktops on ebay are IDE and not SATA and don't support more than a 500 gigs usually) if you have any suggestions for that, i would love to hear it :D
<RedNifre> Hidden folders start with a dot, right? If I want to hide a folder do I just change it from "foo" to ".foo"? And will programs that reference it still be able to find it? Is "/foo/" the same location as "/.foo/" or will I have to modify all programs that reference it?
<ddrj> whoops... hmm.. wrong window
<Hawkeye> :D
<meowbuntu> hi is the firefox addon downthemall any good
<brjann> RedNifre: yes, .foo/ would be a hidden folder, but .foo/ and foo/ are separate locations
<Hawkeye> so i hear meowbuntu
<Hawkeye> brjann, I would like to mirror ubuntu, what is the cron job command?
<meowbuntu> really i thought that the latest firefox it was not needed
<indus> meowbuntu, yes its good
<indus> meowbuntu, it has more features like image ,video etc download
<blueghost> happy International Women's Day!
<RedNifre> International women are great! :)
<meowbuntu> compare downthemall to Web of trust
<SamuelBR> good morning
<meowbuntu> indus, what about Web of trust
<indus> meowbuntu, whats that
<RedNifre> meowbuntu: Linux for feline beings
<meowbuntu> RedNifre, what are you on about
<RedNifre> whoops, I thought indus was asking a question ABOUT meowbuntu, not AT meowbuntu. :D
<airtonix> Hawkeye, this might help : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/Monitoring%20Scripts
<indus> RedNifre, heh lol
<switchgirl> i'm having issues with Mo' Thunderbird
<meowbuntu> indus, an addon for firefox
<airtonix> Hawkeye, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<RedNifre> "meobwuntu, what's that" -> linux for feline beings.
<meowbuntu> !ask | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> nice name for a women's distro i think
<indus> meaaooobuntu
<switchgirl> !sexism
<switchgirl> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<airtonix> Hawkeye, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/LocalRepositoriesHowto
<meowbuntu> me is not a woman though
<indus> ya thats ok
 * meowbuntu is not a woman though 
<vega> sigh, back to gthumb it is from f-spot
<vega> f-spot takes 100% cpu
<Stargaze> !essex_girl
<indus> f-spot has a bad name
<indus> f
<indus> no wonder it sucks
<jussi01> indus: please keep on opic
<vega> seems to suck yes
<indus> ok
<meowbuntu> indus, is tehre a better application than f-spot then
<RedNifre> Hidden folders start with a dot, right? If I want to hide a folder do I just change it from "foo" to ".foo"? And will programs that reference it still be able to find it? Is "/foo/" the same location as "/.foo/" or will I have to modify all programs that reference it?
<switchgirl> indus: lookat the code of conduct and think how the phrase "nice for a womans distro" could contravine that
<indus> gthumb also has some photo retouching options
<indus> switchgirl, iam not sure what you aer talking about
<airtonix> switchgirl, .... /headdesk
<switchgirl> it comes across as sexist
<indus> switchgirl, misunderstanding?
<RedNifre> which distro is for women?
<indus> lets get back to topic
<switchgirl> no i understood you perfectly.
<meowbuntu> RedNifre, you may have to midify al the programs yes as they aill be set to look for /foo/ not /.foo/
<switchgirl> Ubuntu is for all
<indus> and frankly, sexist is a foreign word
<RedNifre> Thanks. That sucks.
<indus> for me at least
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airtonix> !troll | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<meowbuntu> !ot | indus
<airtonix> switchgirl, you may want to stop before you over-react.
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> ok o kguys
<indus> ok
<meowbuntu> !ot | switchgirl
<switchgirl> airtonix: i'm a member o the #ubuntu-women chan - just pointing out that Ubuntu is for All
<ubottu> switchgirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> but i dont appreciate being called names which are frowned upon
<airtonix> switchgirl, please?
<switchgirl> airtonix: i have issues with the new thunderbird
<airtonix> switchgirl, describe the problem
<switchgirl> it connects but circles for AGES
<indus> switchgirl, strange irony, ubuntu is for all, then you have a women's channel
<switchgirl> and i have no messages
<indus> ok moved on
<airtonix> switchgirl, ok i assume you have tried connecting to the mail accounts with other mail clients ?
<pm> join #propeller
<indus> !sexist > indus
<airtonix> switchgirl, if so have you tried resetting thunderbird (temporarily) by moving the thunderbird user config folder elsewhere and trying again with a fresh config setup ?
<switchgirl> airtonix: i'm using the BETA
<switchgirl> its BETtA
<switchgirl> :P
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<airtonix> switchgirl, so you've tried both those options? then i would try running thunderbird from terminal so that you get some feedback from the terminal stdout...maybe it gives something to indicate why you can not recieve mail ?
<jointman> hiya guys
<switchgirl> ok airtonix
<[V13]Axel> Hello, Jointman.
<airtonix> switchgirl, i also assume you have the old thunderbird around still ? does it work as expected ?
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: he left after saying hi, quite funny
<mandrkldf33833> in windows there are applications which are portable, e.g. vlc portable, firefox portable. those apps can be extracted to hard disk and start without installing. is there something for ubuntu, too?
<ActionParsnip> marcobxbro1: you can run those portable apps in wine (so i've heard)
<airtonix> mandrkldf33833, yes.
<Stargaze> mandrkldf33833, try 'Portable Ubuntu'
<airtonix> mandrkldf33833, i think you'll find that those two apps you mention are actually portable by nature when you download them from teh mozilla site
<ActionParsnip> Stargaze: is portable ubuntu official by canonical?
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: Really? Wow. I don't get any notifications on ChatZilla. I don't have mIRC yet on this computer.
<prisko> ciao
<switchgirl> airtonix: i'd prefer not to use the old one as its rubbish imho
<DJones> mandrkldf33833: WIth Ubuntu, you have an option to have a live usb install with full apps for firefox & vlc installed so that you can just boot on any computer capeable of USB boot and run your own personal version of ubuntu
<airtonix> mandrkldf33833, another one that is portable is floola
<airtonix> switchgirl, up to you really... but since its beta software and you're having issues, one can only come to a two way descision : a) keep using it and help debug the problem with reports to mozilla or b) use the version you know work
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<mandrkldf33833> thx for the answers, but actually what i am looking for is the exact equivalent of vlc portable for ubuntu. so if i run ubuntu and have no admin rights, why not download a programm, extract it like vlc portable for windows and start this program.
<elgh> Does anyone know how to turn Vsync off in Ubuntu=
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: i use irssi now and it tells you ;)
<indus> ActionParsnip, hi
<ActionParsnip> indus: yo yo yo
<FireCrotch> mandrkldf33833: if you have the vlc binary, it *should* in theory just run on any ubuntu system, provided the system has the required dependencies and is the same version of ubuntu
<indus> how art thou
<soilah> hi.i want to run a script which "activates" (renames and replaces) the correct xorg.conf befor x starts. i can't find any info on how to run a script before that. i tried putting it into the first line of  /etc/init.d/gdm , but it doesn't do anything
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: My usual client does, but it's a Windows native application. Do you know any native Ubuntu IRC programs that are like mIRC?
<indus> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ActionParsnip> indus: mine is fine, how art thee
<mandrkldf33833> ActionParsnip: can irssi download files bigger than 4gig? i had problems with that using weechat
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: ive not used mirc, i always used open source clients and definately not paid for ones
<ShapeShifter499> I need help...one of my computers died and I do not know why....My mom uses it for playing internet games and such and just a few minutes ago it just died....the computer is a 15 inch apple powerbook g4 with 512 mb of ram, 60 gigs of storage, and had ubuntu 9.10 on it
<ActionParsnip> mandrkldf33833: ive never downloaded using irc, just basic chat
<kslen> XChat ftw
<FireCrotch> ShapeShifter499: define "died"
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<indus> internet dies but irc never dies
<FireCrotch> ShapeShifter499: did blood start pouring out of it and it collapsed, gasping for air?
<kslen> how is ubuntu 10.04 lts performance wise for you guys? switching between directories regardless of the file manager is uber uber slow.
<ShapeShifter499> died....um it shut off with no warning and would not turn back on
<chiiiiiz> Is this channel appropriate for advises regarding the choice of PC components for a UbuntuStudio? Or is there another channel for that?
<ActionParsnip> indus: if you took all the porn off the web there would only be one website called www.bringbacktheporn.com
<FireCrotch> ShapeShifter499: Feel the bottom of it. Is it hot?
<DJones> kslen: Support for 10.04 is in #ubuntu+1, you'll be better asking the question there
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: i'd go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShapeShifter499> no its cool.....
<chiiiiiz> OK thanks
<kslen> DJones, will do. thanks
<indus> this too is ok no?
<ShapeShifter499> FireCrotch: no indication of why it died
<kinja-sheep> ActionParsnip: There will be more than enough petitions.
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: take the battery out and disconnect power, let it relax for 30 mins or so then retry
<indus> i find that nick FireCrotch inappropriate
<ActionParsnip> kinja-sheep: its a joke from Scrubs ;)
<FireCrotch> indus: That's nice.
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: if it happens again, try  without the battery and use direct mains
<Claws> VBoX GTK or VirtualBoX OSE  ?
<ShapeShifter499> FireCrotch: I've tried unplugging it, removing and rearranging  the ram in it, and removing the batt.....not for 30 mins tho
<ShapeShifter499> FireCrotch: brb in 30 mins I guess
<ActionParsnip> Claws: vbox would be my call but i always just instal to USB, much better speed and a true install rather than virtualised hardware
<chiiiiiz> Too few people on #ubuntu-offtopic... I ask my question...
<chiiiiiz>  I have an old Nvidia 6700XL (PCI-X 128 Mo video). Is there any problem using it on a AMD based motherboard with an Athlon x4??? Or would it be better to use an Intel based MB, or to buy an ATI (ATI + ubuntu == problems)
<kinja-sheep> chiiiiiz: #hardware ? :)
<[V13]Axel> Claws: You might want to clarify. VirtualBox is better, easier to install, better GUI. I'm gonna go with ActionParsnip here, install to a USB flash drive, it's a true install that doesn't require splitting resources.
<kinja-sheep> or #hardwares (either way).
<ActionParsnip> chiiiiiz: should be fine, nvidia are very supported
<FireCrotch> chiiiiiz: off topic, but I see no reason that it wouldn't work just fine
<the_gamer> what is the difference between aptitude remove and aptitude reinstall? i want to remove all configfiles with erasing the program
<kinja-sheep> the_gamer: aptitude purge
<chiiiiiz> NO I thought that AMD only or better works with ATI...
<chiiiiiz> Going to #hardware!!
<chiiiiiz> thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> the_gamer: remove removes the app, reinstall redownloads the deb and install sit over the top of whats installed
<the_gamer> kinja-sheep, thanks
<the_gamer> ActionParsnip, thanks
<indus> when is international mens day
<[V13]Axel> Aptitude reinstall simply uninstalls and reinstalls the basic program. Remove removes the program but not settings. Purge gets rid of all setting files as well.
<airtonix> indus, next friday
<ActionParsnip> the_gamer: could use: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename    and it will remove the app and its config
<Stargaze> the_gamer, type aptitude in a Terminal
<indus> really?
<airtonix> indus, no
<the_gamer> indus, isn't that between beer day and nude women's day?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<airtonix> indus, its on the same day as offtopic day
<indus> ok bordering on kick now
<indus> ya
<SamuelBR> where can i download a lucid 10.04 ?
<indus> SamuelBR, you cant
<ArmaganKoca> hi, i am using 10.04 alpha 3 -- i have "avertv volar lite" usb analog tv card which supports linux with v4l2 i downloaded the linux drivers from the website and installed them. after running tvtime the box freezes. What can i do ?
<indus> SamuelBR, its unreleased wait till april 28
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | SamuelBR
<ubottu> SamuelBR: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<SamuelBR> ohhh thanks
<indus> ArmaganKoca, use #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> SamuelBR: there is alpha3 out but its not discussed here
<indus> SamuelBR, would you like to try the dev version?
<SamuelBR> no, i'd wanna a stable version... so i'll wait for that
<ActionParsnip> Can somebody please tell me what Erlang is. I just noticed there are a lot of packages relating to it.
<indus> SamuelBR, nice
<ActionParsnip> and/or how I can tell what packages are using it?
<FireCrotch> ActionParsnip: Erlang is a programming language
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: Erlang is a general purpose, cuncurrent programming language and runtime system. It's almost like java, except for it isn't object-oriented.
<ActionParsnip> can you tell me how I can ask the system what packages depend on it please
<Hermanon> hi,i found an ubuntu vps package for only 6$ is it real ?
<[V13]Axel> Well guys, it's off to school for me. I'll be back later. (Sorry, ActionParsnip, can't help you there :P)
<FireCrotch> ActionParsnip: apt-cache showpkg erlang
<neil_d> still having trouble with kvm... trying to get two vm talking.. 1 has the option "-net nic,vlan=1,macaddr=52:54:00:00:00:01 -net user" the other has the option "-net nic,vlan=1,macaddr=52:54:00:00:00:02 -net user"  but when I configure the IP addrs.   I can seem to get any packets between them.
<Claws> ActionParsnip , i assume by USB flash, you are referring to boot from that USB ? correct me if wrong..
<ActionParsnip> FireCrotch: looks like apt-rdepends is good too, cheers :)
<vishal> hi
<ActionParsnip> Claws: yes install the os to usb and then boot from usb
<swine> i don't have any sound in ubuntu
<vishal> can u tell me how to get software for ubuntu
<swine> but the sound card seems to be recognized
<swine> what gives ?
<mopad> hello! i want to start a script before the xorg.conf file is loaded - where do i have to put the exec command?
<swine> any ideas ?
<Claws> ActionParsnip , ok :) cuz i have triple boot on this lap... il just go for vbox and see then :) thank you!
<ActionParsnip> swine: run: sudo lshw -C sound     websearch for the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> swine: also make sure the levels aren't muted
<swine> ActionParsnip, they aren't
<erUSUL> mopad: what would that script do ?
<mopad> it replaces the xorg.conf depending on the peripheral
<swine> description: Audio device
<swine>        product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<swine>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<swine> ...
<FloodBot1> swine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swine> anything interesting here ?
<ActionParsnip> swine: please dont flood like that
<ActionParsnip> swine: websearch the azalia line (creative stuff can be a pain to get going)
<mopad> it replaces the xorg.conf depending on the peripheral, erUSUL
 * ActionParsnip avoids creative sound cards like paris hilton avoids talent
<swine> ActionParsnip, it's weird that everything appears ok
<swine> but there's no output
<ActionParsnip> swine: well its not, or you'd have sound
<erUSUL> mopad: why not just do not use xorg.conf and let the Xserver autoconfigure itself ?
<[V13]Axel> Weird question. My Computer Engineering Tech 2 teacher allows us to bring in USB bootable operating systems to demonstrate for the class. Would there be any way to log onto my school network via Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: you will be able to logon with the local accounts just fine, you may need to add proxy settings if the network uses them and / or add the system to the domain
<Stargaze> axel, try Places > Connect to server
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: take in xpud too, watch those windows users jaws drop :)
<mopad> erUSUL: because it doesnt work. i have a -real- ubuntu 9.10 install and use the nvidia driver..but sometimes i have to run it through VirtualBox which needs manual xorg.conf modifications to use >800*600 resolutions
<Stargaze> !xpud
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: What about onto the network as a user? Xpud?
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: xpud boots faster than most crt monitors can warm up
<Stargaze> what's xpud?
<[V13]Axel> What is it? Is it an OS or is it something for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: you dont have to log on as a network user, just use the local accounts
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: its a VERY stripped down Linux distro
<[V13]Axel> Ah. Kinda like DSL?
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: boots faster and has less
<[V13]Axel> Ah. Hm. I may just do that one day. ^_^
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: web + torrents + text pad + vlc + terminal, thats all
<[V13]Axel> My teacher would even go "WTFBANANA?"
<ActionParsnip> [V13]Axel: all config is done in terminal / config files
<[V13]Axel> ActionParsnip: Good to know. I'll write it down in a txt file for remembering later :P
<UpgradingUser> Can you change the boot animation for 9.10?
<[V13]Axel> Anyway, I must go now. I'll be back in like 8 hours after school. XD
 * Stargaze tries xpud as a virtual machine
<UpgradingUser> And I've decided to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. Should I do a clean install and what are the benefits?
<erUSUL> mopad: ok; it gonna be tricky gdm is handle by upstart this days and i'm not really sure how that weorks
<erUSUL> mopad: maybe you can just do an ugly hack and do the magic here /etc/init/gdm.conf
<erUSUL> mopad: but keep a cpy of the original around
<mopad> erUSUL: i will try that..although i already tried placing the execution into /etc/init.d/gdm
<ActionParsnip> UpgradingUser: upgrade keeps settings and stuff, less work. clean install will give a nice clean system without all the old fluff from the old install, you may lose some settings (especially if you do not have a separate /home partition)
<bloodbender> hey
<ActionParsnip> UpgradingUser: some users have issues after upgrades which are cured with a clean install, its a bit of a mixed bag really
<UpgradingUser> ActionPasnip: What about the change from EXT3 to EXT4? Think its a good idea to upgrade that too? I need to read more about the Filesystems.
<ActionParsnip> UpgradingUser: if you upgrade ext3 to ext4 you wont get ALL the benefits of ext4. You will need to clean format to get the full set
<UpgradingUser> ActionParsnip Do you know if it's possible to change the boot animation? It feels so slow loading, even though it's really not.
<ActionParsnip> UpgradingUser: no idea, i always remove that stuff
<UpgradingUser> ok Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> text boot ftw
<SamuelBR> anybody have a LPIC-1 ?
<RedNifre_install> what's that?
<mopad> erUSUL: it works perfectly by putting it into /etc/init/gdm.conf - thx for your help. it was my 3rd attempt to get help in a channel
<erUSUL> mopad: no problem
<emj> Hey how do I disable sshd from starting up in Ubuntu 10.4? I have tried removing links from /etc/rc2.d/ and running update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<bazhang> emj, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<emj> bazhang, thanks I'll do that, but I think it's really a general question about how the startup is done now days..
<nicknewbie> http://pastie.org/859350 -- This is a multiwan script I'm working on, based on the info on this page http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html -- I'm trying to take these instructions, and turn them into a script that can just be edited with the right variables to give multiwan setup. I think it would be good for the community, but I do need some help, can someone take a quick look?
<Stargaze> nicknewbie, try /join #ubuntu-server
<juanma_> hola
<smiler> After installing ruby1.9.1 I don't have any ruby executable in my system but rather a ruby1.9.1 executable. This causes scripts that depend on an existing ruby executable that actually has the name "ruby" to fail. Is there any ubuntuish way around this or should I just symlink the stuff manually?
<nicknewbie> Stargaze, Thanks!
<babyjunior> can someone please help me !
 * nicknewbie hands babyjunior a bottle ... there you go!
<Stargaze> babyjunior, just ask your question, pls
 * nicknewbie why is no one helping babyjunior ?!
<nicknewbie> babyjunior, what's up?
<indus> babyjunior, heya
<indus> babyjunior, we all will help :)
<Stargaze> not me!
<Stargaze> ;)
<vytash> Hey
 * nicknewbie Stargaze is busy looking at the heavens....
<bazhang> nicknewbie, please stop that
<indus> why did he leave?
<indus> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nicknewbie> bazhang, So, I can't be humorous? This is a community after all, not a service
<bazhang> nicknewbie, this is Support.  silliness in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicknewbie> bazhang, This is a *channel*, but i take my 'sillines' elsewhere - but seeing as this is support, would you mind taking a look at this script I'm working on http://pastie.org/859350 -- I need a bit of support on it
<RedNifre_away> Also, what about turning ruby1.9.1 into "ruby"? Would make executing stuff via terminal a lot easier to type.
<nicknewbie> RedNifre_away, make an alias
<abdelatif> hjh
<mchristo> indus, learning
<nicknewbie> RedNifre_away, http://www.linuxclues.com/articles/18.htm -- Check this, should point in you in the right direction
<indus> mchristo, ?
<indus> mchristo, wrong nick?
<mchristo> indus: im learning
<indus> mchristo, yes ok and ?
<mchristo> indus, and nothing
<indus> mchristo, do you require help with something?
<indus> mchristo, jak sie masz?
<mchristo> indus, not now axacly im learning how to use irc
<stdouts> I've got jre and jdk via openjdk6, but when I try to install ant it wants me to download gcj
<mchristo> indus, how can i say something to somebody
<ShapeShifter499> FireCrotch: back
<ShapeShifter499> FireCrotch: you still there?
<indus> mchristo, just use his nick in message , pressing tab autocompletes nick
<indus> mchristo,
<ShapeShifter499> FireCrotch: I did what you said and it still didn't work
<mchristo> indus, got it
<mchristo> indus, thx cya
<indus> mchristo,ok
<indus> mchristo, do i know you? did you ask me a question before?
 * indus scratches his head
<SamuelBR> how much cost in you city a configuration of Ubuntu + Firewall + Apache + Squid ?
<Dr_Willis> SamuelBR:  Huh?
<kenek> buon giorno
<mchristo> indus, nope
<mchristo> indus, randomly
<Dan_E> is there an irc help channel?
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  #irc perhaps?
<kamil> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<indus> #irchelp
<ShapeShifter499> REASKING MY QUESTION:    I need help...one of my computers died and I do not know why....My mom uses it for playing internet games and such and just a few minutes ago it just died....the computer is a 15 inch apple powerbook g4 with 512 mb of ram, 60 gigs of storage, and had ubuntu 9.10 on it
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  clarify 'died'  - and Yes. PC's can burn out and die at any time.
<kenek> open jock # ferrari
<ShapeShifter499> it shut off with no warning and would not turn back on
<the_gamer> ShapeShifter499, there is no question. it died. bury it
<indus> ShapeShifter499, the problem could be heat
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  could be the power supply, or any of a dozen other things.
<ShapeShifter499> it wasn't hot....
<indus> ShapeShifter499, you call tech support
<indus> ShapeShifter499, could be faulty power supply anything really
<the_gamer> dust
<Dr_Willis> You hope it has a warrenty
<ShapeShifter499> indus: no money for tech support
<Stargaze> sounds like a hardware problem, ShapeShifter499
<Dr_Willis> Apple isent going to help wth a system that has linux on it anyway
<indus> ShapeShifter499, then open the case and see if cpu fan is spinning, replace PSU and see
<ShapeShifter499> there is no sound of anything moving when I lift the keyboard
<indus> asking this question is beyond the scope of this channel i feel
<indus> ShapeShifter499, lift the keyboard? huh ??
<the_gamer> found the problem ^^
<ShapeShifter499> and there was no "ahhh" sound when I push the on button
<kenek> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  if the PS and battery are both dead. You may get lucky and just need a new PS or battery.. otherweise.. well... its always good for parts
<puneet> hi can anyone help me to find out list of exported funtion from a particular project ?
<puneet> i have .so and i need to find list of functions are there in that so how can we find ?
<ShapeShifter499> indus: the keyboard can be lifted by pushing two tabs back on the keyboard
<bottiger>  I have a nginx-init.d script, but it doesn't start up on boot. How can I make ubuntu run it?
<erUSUL> puneet: install the dev version of the library and take a look at its .h ? or get the lib docs
<indus> sigh
<matrix> is there any GUI programs which converts rmvb to avi?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: if I did use it for parts, how can I tell whats good or not?
<indus> bazhang, hi, can you take a call on ShapeShifter499's problem
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  if the parts work.. its good..
<Dan_E> hehehe
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: possible to reuse the gpu
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  of course with a MAC.. well.. good luck finding stuff that uses theose parts.
<bazhang> ShapeShifter499, this sounds more appropriate in ##hardware (ie offtopic here)
<raven> hello - i am running JACK as root with realtime - how to linke the audio tools to it? they are not shown in the patchbay
<muffi> how to enable webcam in yahoo chat in ubuntu9.10
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  finding a machine/mb that uses the CPU will be the hardest part.  GPU? is proberly onboard. so not removeable
<puneet> i have .so and .h as well i need to see the list of exported functions i mean non static function ( on linux all non-static funtions are exported am i right ?)
<vvor> how do I add hard disk from dmesg:[scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access WDC WD25 00JB-00REA0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0] to a /dev/sd* (it is not in there for some reason!)
<erUSUL> vvor: post the dmesg ina pastebin
<ShapeShifter499> GPU: graphics processing unit (I think, anyways I was referring to the graphic chip)
<raven> hello - i am running JACK as root with realtime - how to linke the audio tools to it? they are not shown in the patchbay
<Hukka> Hi. Is gdm on unable to see .xsession if it's a symlink?
<Hukka> Since updating to Karmic I've been unable to start a custom session
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  good luck on that.
<muffi> can i able to video chat in ubuntu
<vvor> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/wKXfNd5s
<Dr_Willis> Hukka:  i thought it was .Xsession or was it .xinitrc
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: I'll ask again in ##hardware
<ct529> a problem .... the last version of pastebinit does not seem to work anymore .... if you do "pastebinit -i filename.txt" it does not return a pastebin link, but just the url to the front page of the website .... what is going on?
<ShapeShifter499> thanks for the help everyone
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  You are not going to do much the the GPU on a laptops MB.
<Dr_Willis> ct529:  its been broke for a few weeks now.
<Dr_Willis> ct529:  the web site changed stuff it seems
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can resolve this error on dpkg -i ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/391024/
<ct529> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot .... yes, it has been broken for quite a while for me as well .... I though it was a temporary problem
<erUSUL> vvor: no trace of your ide disk there; are you sure everything is plugged allright ?
<Hukka> Dr_Willis: xinitrc is for startx
<Stargaze> Mohammad[B], try dpkg --reconfigure -a
<erUSUL> Hukka: ~/.xsession ?
<Hukka> Also, why does gdm keep that "progress bar" (white bar) going on and on after the WM has already loaded?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: aww... I wanted to resuse it cus it was a nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> Hukka:  you could make a gdm .desktop sessin that just does 'startx' :)
<Hukka> I can see from my second monitor that ion3 has loaded, but the main screen shows that animation for around 5 seconds anyway
<Hukka> Dr_Willis: Ugh... it's not supposed to work like that
<Hukka> erUSUL: Yeah?
<erUSUL> vvor: there are two scsi disks though
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  right.. Youve never looked at the insides of a laptop befor have you. :)  Apple Laptops had nvidia cpus? Hmm never noticed.
<Mohammad[B]> Stargaze, dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<Dr_Willis> Hukka:  i saw someone in here yeasterday wanting to add 'startx' to their .bashrc :)
<Dr_Willis> Hukka:  so ive seen weirder things done heh
<vvor> erUSUL: I see only /dev/sda
<erUSUL> vvor: /dev/sdb also comes up
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: I have looked inside a laptop before....just never took the time to figure the gunk out.....all I did was replace what I needed and left it(was a dell insprion 1000)
<muffi> hey how to contact a web cam in yahoo mesenger
<muffi> plz help
<erUSUL> vvor: [  979.402350]  sdb: sdb1
<Stargaze> Mohammad[B], try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<meowbuntu> anyone know of any good download managers for chromium/chrome.  firefox has downthemall this is good.
<Mohammad[B]> Stargaze, don't resolve
<Stargaze> Mohammad[B], perhaps someone else has advice
<vvor> erUSUL: thanks, yep sorry that is a usb ex. hd. I do not see the IDE drive anywhere on the sys ony in the bios
<brah-> where'd your nick come from stargaze?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  last one i had died. I saved the ram, hd,  wireless card. and the PS/Battey. just in case I ever needed the parts for a differnt laptop.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: whats PS?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  power supply
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  thats often the most valuable part i salvage :)
<nhak> are there any virtual drive app for ubuntu like daemon in windows?
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  you can mount iso files  allready.. no need for that deamontools stuff
<Dr_Willis> !iso | nhak
<nhak> oh
<ubottu> nhak: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  linux has had that feature for YEARS  befor deamontools was even out. :)
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  dont expect it to get around Copy protection of game disks however
<erUSUL> vvor: as i said no ide disk is seen check the cabling etc...
<brah-> Dr_willis so they're not the same :)
<noname_> hi
<erUSUL> vvor: ok here is the problem [    3.801680] Serverworks_IDE: probe of 0000:00:0f.1 failed with error -16
<hateball> Dr_Willis, nhak: In Karmic+ you can just rightclick an image too, and mount it.
<Stargaze> nhak, try VirtualBox
<erUSUL> vvor: google a bit
<nhak> actually i use virtual box to install some guest os, so vbox can also see the this mount point ?
<brah-> try vmware
<noname_> try bochs
<brah-> lot better than virtualbox or the others
<brah-> bochs is a joke :)
<meowbuntu> the DR is on fire today lol
<erUSUL> vvor: or make a bug report against the kernel.
<pepe06> Escriba el texto aquí....Hola buenos dias se puede hablar en español
<noname_> hola pepe
<noname_> no creo que se pueda "hablar" en spanish
<Dr_Willis> nhak:  GO read teh vbox docs.. virtualbox allready HAS that feature built in. it can access iso files as if they were cd's
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<vvor> erUSUL: thanks a million! I will google first.
<nhak> Dr_Willis, thanks
<pepe06> hoola yo queria que me indicarais como bajarme el ubuntu  y hacer el live cd
<clrg> !es | pepe06
<ubottu> pepe06: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pepe06> ubottu muchas gracias
<ZZstart> chat!~
<piotreq79_1> hello all
<ZZstart> hello
<clrg> !ask | ZZstart
<ubottu> ZZstart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matrix> hi
<matrix> is there any GUI programs which converts rmvb to avi?
<ZZstart> first.sorry
<matrix> ?
<puting> hi man
<puting> what is this room
<puting> ?
<bazhang> puting, ubuntu os support
<puting> korea room?
<psychuil> this is the n00b room :D
<fabio333> hello |  puting
<bazhang> puting, #ubuntu-ko
<puting> thank you
<puting> do you know different korea channel?
<puting> you don't know?
<puting> come on~~plz i want different korea channel
<bazhang> puting, try /msg alis list *korea*  , further help in #freenode
<villesoini> hyvää päivää ihmiset
<Stargaze> puting, what's the letter symbol for korea, like fr is for france?
<puting> ko?
<Stargaze> !ko| puting
<ubottu> puting: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<puting> !ko
<Stargaze> !cn| ruien
<ubottu> ruien: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fabio333> !ru | fabio333
<ubottu> fabio333, please see my private message
<puting> umm
<Novastorm> !ru | Novastorm
<ubottu> Novastorm, please see my private message
<ruien> Stargaze: cn| ruien ?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i make it so my users can't edit their desktops?  (can't change the folders on the desktop or make new ones?  (but they should be able to edit the information inside the folders))
<jalons> karmic installer - is there no way to set up LVM from the graphical installer?  I can select ext{4,3,2}, reiser/jfs/xfs etc, but nowhere for LVM
<crackguy> where can I find a full list of all linux commands
<jalons> crackguy: there are easily tens of thousands of command line applications, shell functions, etc - to get a comprehensive list would be impossible due to the ever evolving nature of the beast
<enth> crackguy: There are too many to count. When you say commands do you mean programs.
<enth> ?
<E-TARD> I have a ?
<crackguy> enth, no, may be basic and bit advanced commands
<E-TARD> what package can i find this file in libplds4.so.7
<enth> crackguy: crackguy: As jalons said, it's over 9000 (literally) If you want to get into the nitty-gritty, there's a plethora of cool commands comming in all the time at http://www.commandlinefu.com/
<jcrawford> hey guys i need some help.  I previously had the Nvidia drivers installed from the nvidia site, however something happened Friday I would guess because this morning when I booted up my workstation it complained it could not find the drivers and that it was going to run in low graphics mode
<ruien> crackguy: "ls" is often considered a command, but it's a program too. Where to draw the line makes what you're asking for difficult to specify.
<jcrawford> should I just re-install the drivers or should I try to re-enable them etc.
<madalin> after lucid upgrade i get this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EkcZP7vU - can anyone help me ?
<jussi01> madalin: please use only #ubuntu+1 for lucid items. thanks :)
<DJones> madalin: Lucid support is currently in #ubuntu+1, can you ask the question in that channel, you'll be more likely to a response there
<madalin> well, nobody replies in there..
<enth> crackguy: If you wanted to, you could also open up a shell and push 'tab' twice and then hit 'y'
<crackguy> enth, lol, there are 2000+
<enth> IKR?
<jcrawford> grr sorry back, anyone have any thoughts on my nvidia driver issue?
<AceKing> How do I open a locked folder? It's actually etc/vpnc I need to tweak the .conf file
<madalin> AceKing sudo nano ..file
<nibbler_> AceKing, it is not locked, its just a permissions thing. do the sudo
<AceKing> madalin, nibbler, thanks I'll give it a shot
<jcrawford> guys everything was working on Friday and this morning I booted up the system to get a prompt that it cannot locate the nvidia kernel module and prompts me to use low graphics settings.  Should I reinstall or....
<echinos> I have my eth0 coonection selected to auto-start, but I still have to right-click on the network icon and slect it before it connects. I've re-set the settings in network manager a few times... anyone seen this?
<E-TARD> what package can i find this file in libplds4.so.7
<jiohdi> jcrawford: not an expert, but it sounds like your kernel did not compile correctly and needs to be reconfigured
<E-TARD> is it in pfl
<AceKing> madalin, nibbler, I still can't seem to get in to the folder. What exactly do I have type to get in the folder?
<brah-> gol'd technology
<nibbler_> AceKing, ok, your are right there. the folder belongs to root, and only root can execute (enter) it. so do "sudo -i" and become root, then use nano to edit the file. our first approch was not wise, sorry
<AceKing> nibbler, Thank you for explaining!
<jiohdi> AceKing: you can also open a file manager from root like thunar or nautilis and as a root file manager you can edit files graphically
<jiohdi> instead of by line commands
<E-TARD> what package can i find this file in libplds4.so.7
<E-TARD> anyone knoe
<E-TARD> i sure dont
<E-TARD> ok i take that as a no
<AceKing> jiohdi, I think that may be easier... How do I do that exactly?
<jiohdi> AceKing: from a root terminal... after you do something like sudo -i... you just type the name of the file manager on the command line and it will open with root prvlgs
<AceKing> jiohdi, It worked!!! Thank you!
<crackguy> is there any other way to find softwares like apt-cache search command?
<jcrawford> hey guys where do i set the runlevel of my machine?  I do not see an /etc/inittab file on my ubuntu install
<Claws> A Good Software To Burn Image Files ?
<phaedra> crackguy, you can use search in synaptic
<phaedra> Claws, I like to use K3B
<luigi> ola
<crackguy> phaedra, thanks
<phaedra> crackguy, np
<indus> image file or whatever file,brasero is good for gnome Claws
<jcrawford> anyone?
<enth> Russian roulette: `[ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && echo "*BANG*" || echo "*Click*"`
<uzu-cat> hi, minutes ago i get a hard disc drive error
<ubuntufan> can help me please, I have one under the boot of ubuntu a black screen no login screen, I've read a lot and try to not do it but with F1 then F7 and I can see it
<uzu-cat> Count of remapped sectors. When the hard drive fins a rea/write/verification error, i marks the secor as "reallocated" and transfers data to a special reserved area
<candy> how to run sony ericssson pc suite under ubuntu? any alternate to this proprietary applaication??
<uzu-cat> do yo think that i have t change immediately the HDD?
<kaolbrec> uzu-cat, try running the smart test again.
<Claws> phaedra , indus, Thanks guys! il look into it :)
<indus> Claws, nothing to look, its default in ubuntu
<uzu-cat> that's what i'm doing, i have to wait
<indus> Claws, havent you installed ubuntu yet?
<kaolbrec> uzu-cat, I am occasionally warned that my NTFS drive is failing, and "is being used outside of operational parameters"
<jaypetey> uzu-cat: really depends on the error, but the smart thing to do would be back up the disk and prepare for the worst. i had a drive that had "errors" for about 4 months before it actually died
<kaolbrec> uzu-cat, I run the test again, and it's fine
<hellog> u
<Claws> indus , yes i have ;) am i happy with it!
<indus> Claws, good :)
<shookees> hey everyone
<ubuntufan> can help me please, I have one under the boot of ubuntu a black screen no login screen, I've read a lot and try to not do it but with F1 then F7 and I can see it
<kaolbrec> ubuntufan, could you be a little clearer?
<kaolbrec> ubuntufan, do you mean you can switch to virtual terminals?
<shookees> How to change the size of my main partition?(ext4)
<kaolbrec> shookees, back up your data onto a seperate disk, then use gparted to resize the partition
<jaypetey> shookees: install gparted, it's a wonderful partition tool
<uzu-cat> the S.M.A.R.T test is very slow xD
<brah-> is ubuntu the only OS you guys use?
<SolarisBoy> no
<Crimius> no
<uzu-cat> g2g
<Crimius> I'm ctually looking at slackware right now
<jaypetey> brah-, i have Win7, WinXP (virtual), Ubuntu, ChromiumOS and BackTrack 4 all installed on my netbook
<brah-> hows that possible
<brah-> netbooks are very weak
<SolarisBoy> wow thats a lot for a netbook
<lovegun72> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shookees> kaolbrec` , jaypetey , any tut or manual?
<shookees> or thread for fast?
<SolarisBoy> actually just the windows OS because they are bigger
<jaypetey> brah-, not as bad as people think
<archman> hello
<kaolbrec> shookees, it should be pretty self explanatory
<jaypetey> non SSD disk
<SolarisBoy> its not like they all load at the same time =) so i would imagine its not bad on perf but on disk space yes
<macman_> anyone watch movie/tv shows online .. if so do you mind sharing .. i would like to watch Boondock Saints
<shookees> kaolbrec` when I try to unmount the partition for editing it asks me to do so manually
<jaypetey> 120GB HDD, 50ish for Win7, 50ish for Ubuntu, 10ish for BackTrack and a 4GB SD card for Chromium
<SolarisBoy> macman_: the first boondock saints?
<archman> i have / partition, for root, then another ext3 for other storage, and one ntfs for storage too; i wanna remove that ntfs, and join it with my ext3 storage (not system) one; can i do it all outside linux (example: using acronis disk director) and will the fstab file be auto reconfigured, or do i need to do something by hand to that file also? :)
<tonis> how
<jalons> grub2 is installing to /dev/sda (where win7 currently lives, I repartitioned/installed to the free space at the end of the drive), however I get no grub prompt at boot, straight into win7
<jalons> googling says I need to live-cd it, chroot into my new install, and run some additional commands...this seems a bit odd - can anyone confirm?
<JPSman> so, i am trying to restart my computer and there is an UKNOWN program still running. how can I find out what program this is?
<jiohdi> JPSman: in a terminal type ps ux
<JPSman>  ok
<jiohdi> JPSman: it will show all current programs in memory...
<mattgyver> Hey guys, i got a software raid 1 that i need to backup, if i were to remove it from the raid and image it like a local disk, after adding it back to the raid would it continue to image properly where it left off?
<jiohdi> JPSman: under STAT you should find Rl for running program
<nibbler_> mattgyver, only if its a mirror setup and if you stop the raid meanwhile. otherwise it will need to resync
<mattgyver> nibbler_, yeah it is a mirror setup.  Would it be best to just image the disk and wipe the drive then so it completely resyncs everything properly?
<jalons> it will resync properly
<mattgyver> o ok
<jalons> but that is a scary way of doing things.
<ginbuntu> hi, I have file sharing turned on. but it only share files which  have permission 755. when ever I put new files into the shared folder it is not visible on my other pc. I have to change it manually to 755. is there a way to change the permission automatically to 755 whenever I copy/create files in this folder?
<nibbler_> yep :p very scary
<jalons> Are teh files really modified that often that you need to do that?
<mattgyver> nibbler_, jalons i was gonna just use clonezilla however it doesnt support a way to image a software raid1, do you guys know another way?
<nibbler_> mattgyver, why not just make the backup via the network?
<Sinaida> hello, is it nessesary with Firestarter firewall when i got a router hardware firewall?
<red> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8934399
<nibbler_> mattgyver, just use rsync -a  - if you have productive systems running like databases, do the rsync, to it again, stop the db, do it again, start the db, gives you downtime of less than 1 minute (i assume)
<nibbler_> mattgyver, these files will also be suitable for disaster recovery... just make sure to not include /proc and /sys in the backup :)
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<ginbuntu> hi, I have file sharing turned on. but it only share files which  have permission 755. when ever I put new files into the shared folder it is not visible on my other pc. I have to change it manually to 755. is there a way to change the permission automatically to 755 whenever I copy/create files in this folder?
<mattgyver> nibbler_, cool that sounds like a good idea I will deffinately look into that
<mattgyver> nibbler_, i do have db's running so i could just stop the db first right and just run it once correct?
<kingfishr> This is probably hopeless, but is there any way to have ubuntu keep track of packages I specifically install (as opposed to others that are pulled in as deps)? I'd like to apt-get autoremove without getting rid of all the libs I installed manually for software I custom compiled.
<SolarisBoy> mattgyver: what is your goal?
<nibbler_> mattgyver, sure, just stop them before, if you can allow longer downtimes.
<mattgyver> SolarisBoy, if something happens, more so related to user error, i have a file system image so i can reload it asap.
<nibbler_> backups are a good idea anyway :)
<SolarisBoy> ok so a bootable system image? what OS and hardware?
<mattgyver> SolarisBoy, doesnt necessarily have to be a bootable system image really, im okay with just a partimage or clonezilla image that i can reload
<SolarisBoy> ok
<nibbler_> mattgyver, to be complete also backup the output of sfdisk -l and dd if=/dev/sdX count=1 bs=512
<bnovc> Is it possible in my /etc/pam.d/vsftp to allow both local users and users defined in a htpasswd generated file?
<uzu-cat> hi again..
<mattgyver> nibbler_, gotcha
<uzu-cat> how long it takes a smart test?
<Stargaze> nibbler_, there's no of?
<nibbler_> Stargaze, not in my command.... ;-)
<nibbler_> mattgyver, but maybe your command should have a of, too :)
<uzu-cat> how long does it takes*?
<mawst> Hey is there someplace I can see what new packages have been added to the repositories lately? The official repos?
<mattgyver> nibbler_, okay.  Well those are good ideas and im deffinately look at those options thanks for your suggestions folks
<teage> is there a browser that is like konqeror but is more for gnome?
<erUSUL> teage: official gnome browser is epiphany
<erUSUL> teage: you may want to deffine what "like konqeror" means here
<bnovc> but most people still just use firefox :P
<bnovc> (or a lot of chrome now, too)
<teage> erUSUL, yes but i am looking for the tools that konqeror offers, like the terminal emulator for example
<erUSUL> teage: terminal emulator in a browser ? what for?
<archman> erUSUL: i want to remove my nfts partition which is autmounted normally every time; do i need to do something to fstab after removing the partition and adding that space to another primary nonsystem partition later or before removing? :)
<joni> hay alguien que hable en español
<Pici> !es | joni
<ubottu> joni: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> archman: remove the line about that paritition (if any) from fstab
<teage> erUSL, for trouble shooting, when i have a problem i google it and it sends me to a tutorial, Usually, and the emulator is very handy for tutorials.
<archman> erUSUL: before or after?
<erUSUL> archman: it does not matter
<archman> erUSUL: ok - i will add that new free space to some ext3 and to a swap partition a little - nothing to change there in fstab for those two?
<ska> How do I get into a text version of the live cd?
<erUSUL> teage: what is the difference between openning a terminal emulator in the browser vs open it in the DE (desktop envoirment) one extra click?
<erUSUL> archman: probably uuid's will change and you will have to update them in fstab
<MARYA> HOLA
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> !es | MARYA
<ubottu> MARYA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<teage> erUSUL, clicking back and forth. Thats really the only difference.
<vmarcetic> hi my w key inst working on my zboard merc keyboard (i downloaded drivers for it but still it doesnt work) xmodmap -e "keycode 180 = w" after this isnt working as well. can anyone help me plix
<miha> hello does anyone know a howto reset ubuntu password without reinstalling everything?
<MARYA> YES
<teage> thanx anyway
<miha> if you dont know old password but have physical access and can boot livecd?
<favoritee> 1445 wltfff..
<archman> erUSUL: thanks! but does blkid read fstab or something other? where will i get the new id's from?
<JohnnM> What's up guys? Have you seen the new ubuntu images for 10.04? I'm pretty psyched.
<favoritee> #
<erUSUL> archman: i just told you; from blkid
<archman> erUSUL: thanks :)
<Stargaze> JohnnM, i even gave my website the lucid color purple
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | miha
<ubottu> miha: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<JohnnM> What do you mean? I saw the artwork from wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<Stargaze> JohnnM, the basic lucid theme is purple, not brown
<Pici> Stargaze JohnnM : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<memenode> multimonitor support is really flaky
<archman> erUSUL: hmm, this /etc/fstab doesn't have any UUID's atm - but i also have some fstab.save which has it, but those are some different partitions (erased, i guess, cause i did erase some stuff in the past)
<ProfessorBacon> depends on the drivers
<erUSUL> archman: ubuntu uses uuid's in all paritions since a few releases ...
<favoritee> #RAKOVSKI - AUTO JOIn
<favoritee> #RAKOVSKI - AUTO JOIn
<favoritee> #RAKOVSKI - AUTO JOIn
<FloodBot1> favoritee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> archman: unless you added all of them manually and did not used uuid's of course
<archman> erUSUL: i'll pastebin
<MARYA> hellp
<archman> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391080/
<erUSUL> MARYA: make your question
<smiler> After installing ruby1.9.1 I don't have any ruby executable in my system but rather a ruby1.9.1 executable. This causes scripts that depend on an existing ruby executable that actually has the name "ruby" to fail. Is there any ubuntuish way around this or should I just symlink the stuff manually?
<memenode> how do I restart X easily?
<erUSUL> archman: well they should use uuid's (prevents some  errors). just add them now
<echinos> memenode: ctrl-alt-bksp?
<MARYA> hay alguien k hable en español
<_raven_> how to use the CMDline only to start a thing but running it in the background?
<DJones> !es | MARYA
<ubottu> MARYA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wawawawa> smiler - update-alternatives?
<erUSUL> echinos: memenode sysreq+alt+k
<erUSUL> _raven_: something &
<AndyGraybeal> i'm having issues with permissions, please read my pastie: http://www.pastie.org/859546   i am very grateful for any help.
<_raven_> erUSUL, ok but this does not release the cmdline
<_raven_> its still running in that
<MARYA> DO YOU SPEAK SPANISH'''?
<echinos> hm, sysreq-alt-K, huh? I'll have to try that sometime. Is it enabled by default in ubuntu?
<memenode> erUSUL, sysreq? You mean windows key?
<MARYA> YES
<erUSUL> _raven_: it should let you use the cli
<DJones> MARYA: This channel is Engish only, for spanish, you need to join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> memenode: no; prinScr sysReq
<memenode> ohh
<erUSUL> MARYA: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<memenode> thanks erUSUL
<archman> erUSUL: if i don't do it now, and do my work later (as i described before), it could end up fatal?
<erUSUL> memenode: no problem
<memenode> echa, ctrl-alt-bcksp is disabled in ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> archman: no; if the devices names do not change
<smiler> wawawawa: with --config "what"?
<archman> erUSUL: they shouldn't; i'm only removing sda4, and adding that space to sda1, and also to sda3, which is swap
<archman> erUSUL: they shouldn't change, no?
<stevecam> i honestly do not know why ctrl+alt+backspace was disabled
<erUSUL> archman: depends on what you are going to do eith them.... gparted can copy/move paritions around
<stevecam> in ubuntu 9.10 i noticed that i don't need to be administrator to go to the menu and shut down, is this the same for running the command halt in a bash prompt
<archman> stevecam; was a nice feat in gutsy :)
<smiler> wawawawa: I don't see any ruby-related stuff in /etc/alternatives
<echinos> there must have been a rationale, but I would turn it back on if I used it much
<MARYA> hola español
<nibbler_> !es | marya
<ubottu> marya: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> stevecam: it was disableb by Xorg developers. they gave they reasons in the mialing lists. a little google :)
<memenode> hmm still my primary monitor doesn't work
<archman> erUSUL: i'm gonna use some other disk management app for it; i just want to enlarge sda1 (ext3) and swap
<erUSUL> MARYA: aqui no se puede hablar español. haz lo que te he dicho o acabaran hechandote, Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madalin> i have a huge issue with my computer. If i try to load torrents into ANY torrent client, on the checking phase (files already exist) the computer simply reboots.
<stevecam> erUSUL, oh, i thought it was disabled by ununtu
<erUSUL> archman: ok
<archman> erUSUL: would you use gparted or some other app for this?
<archman> personally
<stevecam> erUSUL, to stop noobs from pressing ctrl+alt+backspace? that is a silly reason
<erUSUL> archman: i allways used gparted for those things (the few times i've done it)
<nibbler_> stevecam, i totally agree....
<archman> erUSUL: ok, gonna do it on the weekend ;) thanks for helping out :)
<erUSUL> stevecam: not yours or mine decision ....
<stevecam> it is like assuming that the general public is intellectually disabled
<stevecam> and now the reason they did it seems  so much clearer
<brah-> they typically are
<brah-> most people aren't very clever
<stevecam> i would think that once you do it once, you learn from it
<stevecam> but enough of this, im flaming
<Charlos14> QUE
<brah-> done?
<brah-> donde?
<stevecam> lots of people joining and quitting this room......
<erUSUL> stevecam: didable join quitas and parts in your irc client
<erUSUL> disable*
<ZZstart>   who have china channel
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stevecam> erUSUL, im not that worried, i just find it rather strange
<erUSUL> stevecam: well it is the largest freenode channel :)
<stevecam> erUSUL, it is too, i never noticed that
<salvachn> when is the final release of ubuntu 10.04 due out?
<stevecam> i should set up my spam bots in here
<brah-> or not?
<ZZstart> thank ubottu
<DJones> salvachn: 28th April
<Quique> Hi
<arand> !hi | Quique
<ubottu> Quique: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<salvachn> DJones, thanks. Hope it doesn't get delayed
<stevecam> in ubuntu 9.10, if i type halt at the command line will i need administrative privilages to shut down the system
<salvachn> I'm using fedora since 9.10 doesn't play well with my notebook
<Quique> sorry, im speak spanish not english =P
<salvachn> stevecam, You don't, if no other users are logged in
<madalin> My computer reboots by itself when i try to load a torrent in ANY torrent client. It said something about NX (pae), i've enabled it but it still reboots. Anyone has any ideeas ?
<iceroot> !es | Quique
<ubottu> Quique: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stevecam> salvachn, thanks
<holzmodem> hi, I installed eclipse from the repo + the PDT plugin from eclipse.org, but I cant see/activate it
<stevecam> madalin, sounds like your computer is.... um... dying?
<iceroot> holzmodem: run "eclipse" from the terminal
<madalin> stevecam: well, why ? What can i do ?
<holzmodem> iceroot, there is noch "log" output
<stevecam> you could have a look some logs in /var/logs, but i dont know what you should be looking for, if its rebooting it looks like something is faulty
<iceroot> holzmodem: what?
<madalin> stevecam: what could be faulty ? I really have NO ideea..
<holzmodem> iceroot, I started eclipse from the terminal
<holzmodem> I aready checked "Help > Install New Software", PDT is marked as installed
<stevecam> this is just a guess, but your hard drive has problems with it causing it to make the computer freak out and reboot
<madalin> stevecam: how can i check that?
<stevecam> it could also be your network, i would look at /var/log/dmesg for errors, that may not be the exact location but i am going to sleep, i have uni tomorrow and its 2am
<pyro1> when i update ubuntu, appears others option of ubuntu on boot, how can i put out this ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<mguy> pyro1: Remove the old kernels using the package manager
<pyro1> guy tks i will try
<angy-fashion> aa
<angy-fashion> ak
<angy-fashion> svd
<angy-fashion> olaa
<DJones> Please don't do that
<jalons> ok, I have 4 monitors connected to 2 nvidia cards - nvidia detects all 4 screens, however it's forcing one screen to a lower resolution (I figure I can fix this with some tweaks to xorg.conf later), however how does one identify which screen ubuntu considers Screen0, Screen1, etc so I can configure proper positioning?
<_raven_> possible to transcode speech(audio)files to text? how?
<fafler> Hi! I have a problem with mdadm. I have 3 1.5 tb drives, but when i try to mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 --size=max /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 i get a array of only 1.5 tb instead of 3.
<nbkhwjm> #ubuntu-hams
<fafler> I can make a 4.5 tb RAID0 array with the same 3 drives without any problems.
<zugiart> hi all, is it possible to widget-ize an adobe air application ?
<memenode> gd dmnit
<memenode> "just works" my azz..
<memenode> now I have xinerama, but no compositing.. wtf
<arand> memenode: mind the launguage :)
<memenode> I am, hence the substitute letters and acronyms :P
<h00k> !language | memenode
<ubottu> memenode: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<h00k> obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<memenode> hmm ok
<_raven_> possible to transcode speech(audio)files to text? how?
<jalons> fafler: cat /proc/mdstat - does it show a raid 5 array or a raid 1 with a hotspare?
<memenode> trying to set up proper multi-monitor set up and I got xinerama working, but it treats both monitors as wide screen and disabled compositing
<seyacat> Hi ubuntu
<ProUbuntu> Ubuntu versus UNR. How much battery savings?
<kkojiband> is there anyone using lucid (Ubuntu 10.4)?
<dm_> haru check out #ubuntu+1
<seyacat> Today i have a problem with mount disk on startup, i change UUID for /dev/sdx in fstab and works, but what is wrong with that?
<DJones> haru: You'll get plenty of yes answers if you ask in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for alpha/beta unreleased versions
<dm_> Question, is there an easy tool to image your / and /home so i then move my partions around?
<madalin> anyone can tell me what's wrong ---> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BuzTG1RC ?
<haru> oh i see thank you very much^^
<h00k> dm_: gparted!
<Luniita> OLaa
<Luniita> haii arGuiien??
<_raven_> possible to transcode SPEECH(audio)files TO TEXT?? how?
<Pici> !es | Luniita
<ubottu> Luniita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<h00k> ProUbuntu: Ubuntu netbook Remix is Ubuntu with a different front-end, they're the same 'under the hood'
<dm_> h00k well i wanted to move them easier than possibly wrecking my data, as in: imaging the HDD copy it to a USB and then copy it back once i "reinstall"
<Luniita> aaii arGuiien !! ??
<dm_> h00k: The only way i can really do it is if i reformat the HDD and re-partition
<h00k> dm_: are you looking for dd, perhaps? If you want to make a direct copy you can use dd
<fafler> jalons: It says md0 : active raid5 sdd1[3] sdc1[1] sdb1[0]
<dm_> h00k: dd?
<lokvendra> cada vez que enciendo la pc al iniciarse aparecen 2 ventanas  modo grafico bajo etc como lo soluciono?
<h00k> dm_: see the man page, open a terminal and 'man dd'
<ProUbuntu> hook: Ok but Remix is prepared to save battery. How much?
<Pici> !es | lokvendra
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fafler> jalons: 2930271872 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [UU_]
<h00k> ProUbuntu: it depends on what you're doing, I suppose.
<jalons> fafler: ok, well, good news is that it created it as a rai5
<ProUbuntu> But there ara any gain using Remix?
<jalons> fafler: bad news is it already lost a disk
<h00k> ProUbuntu: how large your battery is, etc.
<jalons> probably still syncing, but why it's showing you 1.5 and not 3, I don't know
<cx-matias> cdcd
<h00k> ProUbuntu: The interface is different and makes things easier to use
<h00k> ProUbuntu: on a smaller screen
<hiexpo> good morning all
<fafler> jalons: So the [3/2] is the active drives? How do i tell which one is causing trouble?
<pcy_> hello all. I have an issue with sound on my system I was hoping someone could help me with.
<jalons> 3rd drive, sdb1
<dm_> h00k:  kind of what i was looking for, I've heard about the ability to "make your own distro" from your current install, so everything is installed exactly as you have it now, have you heard of it?
<hiexpo> i can not remember the command to see what all the apps i have installed are
<jalons> fafler: UU_  <- that _ should be a drive
<adnan> hello guys
<pcy_> i submitted the relevant system information
<adnan> i need help please
<ProUbuntu> h00K: the problem is if there is a significant gain of Remix against Ubuntu desktop?
<dm_> adnan just ask the question, dont tell us you have something to ask :  )
<adnan> dm_,  I just installed Xubuntu
<cx-matias> sdsd
<hiexpo> ask | adnan
<adnan> and I think my VGA is not installed
<h00k> ProUbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR for a screenshot
<adnan> cause the screen resolution is like 800x600
<adnan> how i can install it ?
<ProUbuntu> I have to chose the distro to insttal it in a Eee PC1000H
<pcy_> Hello, can someone help me with my sound issues please http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DvJQq4QQ
<pcy_> that is all the relevant data and system information
<cx-matias> hghj
<h00k> dm_: Yeah, there is a way to back up your package lists, if this is what you're looking for
<h00k> !aptoncd | dm_
<ubottu> dm_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hiexpo> what is the command to see what all the programs i have are installed
<dm_> adnan: Alt+f2 then paste "/usr/bin/jockey-gtk" without quotes and hit enter, you may not have video drivers installed
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<matias> asad
<h00k> ProUbuntu: I'm not sure what you mean
<dm_> adnan if that doesnt work /join #xubuntu, I am not very familiar with XFCE
<adnan> dm_,  is says no drivers in use... something like that
<Guest67556> scsdfdef
<dm_> adnan /join #xubuntu and ask in there then
<adnan> ok Thanks
<ProUbuntu> hook: I need to chose the distro Remix or the Ubuntu desktop for a Eee PC and I am not sure if the energy battery saving is very mutch better.
<h00k> ProUbuntu: if it helps you, I get really good life on my EEE1000 (It's what I'm on now)
<jxajro> hello
<h00k> ProUbuntu: with the netbook remix
<ProUbuntu> How mutch for a online use?
<jxajro> ops....wrong place
<h00k> ProUbuntu: All of it, I generally get about 3-4 hours of battery
<ProUbuntu> h00k: that seems OK. TKS
<Stargaze> my laptop's battery indicator says: 18 hours remaining
<ProUbuntu> Stargaze: Is that a car battery?
<Stargaze> ProUbuntu, interstellar satellite ;)
<ProUbuntu> Stargaze: wath?
<tony__> hello, somebody can say me how I delete my password and my pc boot without password?
<craig_gnome> tony__ , that wouldnt be a very good idea
<_raven_> possible to transcode SPEECH(audio)files TO TEXT?? how?
<wineman> does anybody know how to make ubuntu not ask for a tty1 login when computer is turned on.  It does this everytime and has about a 1 minute pause after you login
<ZZstart>  BoPoMoFo Input Method  unstill???
<dj_segfault> tony__: You can boot off the install media as a LiveCD, mount your root partition, and edit /etc/shadow
<tony__> <craig_gnome> I know but, i would like to do
<mcl0vin> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ProUbuntu> Bye everybody. See you
<tony__> dj_segfault,  thank
<fudoyusei> Hi
<craig_gnome> tony__ , so you want to log into ubuntu , automatically without a password your saying?
<madalin> i think i have an issue with my power supply, and i'd like a confirmation before changing it. Can anyone take a look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BuzTG1RC and confirm ? Thanks.
<tony__> <craig_gnome> yeah
<TanzDerArroganz> ja?
<tony__> <craig_gnome> can you help me
<knoppix> y0
<bwallum> What repo do I need to upgrade to Lucid alpha3 please?
<Pici> bwallum : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<knoppix> how to change your mac address
<Stargaze> bwallum, you can also try Ubuntu Testdrive
<usr13> wineman: tty1 login?  It starts up in console mode?
<wineman> yes
<tony__> craig_gnome yeah, are you there? can you help me to do that?
<usr13> knoppix: ifconfig
<_raven_> possible to transcode SPEECH(audio)files TO TEXT?? how?
<craig_gnome> tony__ , system>administration>login
<craig_gnome> tony__ select login automatically
<tony__> craig_gnome but what's option root, nobody, etc?
<wineman> know how to stop it from doing that my son and dads don't do that and they both boot up very fast and it takes me quite a long time
<researcher1> How can I create an Ubuntu Server and 30 Ubuntu clients in my computer laboratory? Is it necessary that the PC  be installed with Ubuntu server CD or Ubuntu desktop can be configured to act as a server?
<superhome> hi
<_raven_> possible to transcode SPEECH(audio)files TO TEXT?? how?
<Stargaze> i am unable to 'unlock' login screen and ubuntu tweak, normally it should ask for my password
<superhome> are u Ubuntu??????????????????
<Stargaze> !question | superhome
<ubottu> superhome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tricks> I'm trying to use bittorrent on ubuntu server
<tony__> craig_gnome I using ubuntu 9.10 and my login is login screen gmd2setup
<Tricks> I have ran the btdownloadcurses torrent
<today> Tricks:  install Qbittorent
<superhome> i mean operating system?
<today> very easy to NAT
<adnan> gosh.. I can't find anyone in Xubuntu to help me :/
<usr13> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<usr13> ifconfig eth0 up
<bottiger__>  I have a nginx-init.d script, but it doesn't start up on boot. How can I make ubuntu run it?
<adnan> :(
<littlegirl> superhome: Yes.
<usr13> Sorry.
<Stargaze> i am unable to 'unlock' login screen and ubuntu tweak, normally it should ask for my password, hint & tips anyone?
<Tricks> is that a better command line torrent client?
<adnan> hiexpo,  can u know how to install my vga card?  :/
<today> that mean bittorent client for GUI
<superhome> any one use Windows   XP ?
<Pici> superhome: Windows support is in ##windows
<reanimation> #linux-india
<Pici> Tricks: I've heard good things about rtorrent.
<derspankster> superhome: I do, in a virtualbox
<usr13> superhome: Sure, I do, ... sometimes.
<superhome> who talk to me.............
<Tricks> ah right, command line torrent clients are confusing
<superhome> any one?
<Tricks> I'm sure once I've used them for a while I'll get used to it
<usr13> !hi | superhome
<ubottu> superhome: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZZstart> Chinese BoPoMoFo Input Method=IBUS    HEHE~1
<derspankster> superhome: what do you want?
<DJones> _raven_: It doesn't look like there's anything available yet for speech to text, there doesn't seem to be very much on the web either, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Voice%20Recognition mentions a speech recognition package called Julius, but I don't know how you'd go about using it
<superhome> yes///\\\\
<hekin> question, guys, how to make an crypted flash disk uncrypted
<superhome> U country?
<trijntje> hekin, how did you encrypt it?
<Tricks> is qtorrent on the package list?
<Trek> hekin: its probably encrypted for a reason, too
<tony__> craig_gnome are you there?
<ikonia> hekin: do you have the encyption key ?
<_raven_> DJones, ok tnx i'll take a look
<Trek> !ot | superhome
<ubottu> superhome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stargaze> hekin, did you use Seahorse to encrypt?
<DJones> _raven_: There looks to be abother package called sphinx as well that might be worth looking into
<superhome> hi
<craig_gnome> tony__ , yes
<athul> hi
<Trek> !hi | athul
<ubottu> athul: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<athul> I AM CHANGE...
<Tricks> can anybody help me setup and use a command line torrent client, there doesn't appear to be any guides (that i can find) on the net
<usr13> athul: What is your native language?
<athul>  I AM SORRYY ABOUT THAT.....I AM ATHUL   FROM INDIA>>>>>>>>
<athul> MALAYALAM..
<ikonia> athul: please don't use captial letters
<ikonia> athul: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<KB1JWQ> !in | athul
<ubottu> athul: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<athul> ok..
<MgMt> how do i change a sd card from read only?
<hekin> trijntje, Trek, ikonia, Stargaze, the flash disk comes with a .exe used to decrypt, every time I'm going to use the disk, I need to run the .exe, and input the password (which I know), but i'm working under Ubuntu right now, the .exe is not an option
<MgMt> i want to format it
<KB1JWQ> MgMt: Remount it as readwrite?
<athul>  this channel is for ubuntu support only- what u mean?
<MgMt> i dont know how to do that
<Trek> hekin: you can still run the EXE
<Trek> hekin: try using Wine?
<hekin> Trek, with wine?
<athul> u use Ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> MgMt: There's probably some GUIfied way to do it, but I mount -o remount,rw /dev/YOURSDCARDDEVICE
<ikonia> hekin: your only option is to use wine, however wine is not a stable windows platform to use
<Trek> hekin: Wine runs most .exe files
<Stargaze> hekin, .exe is windows
<ikonia> !wine > hekin
<today> can you send for me ebook which learn about Open Office ?
<ubottu> hekin, please see my private message
<hekin> Trek, i don't want to use Wine
<Trek> hekin: question.  is this a U3 flashdrive?
<craig_gnome> athul , we all here use ubuntu , most of us rather
<Trek> hekin: and are you using its software for encryption?
<usr13> MgMt: Some cards have a switch on the side.
<MgMt> the switch may or may not be broke
<hekin> Trek, what's U3 flashdrive?
<knoppix> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<Trek> hekin: forget it
<hekin> Stargaze, I know .exe is for Win
<hamzaatova3> why after firefox crushes the tabs arent' restored??
<knoppix> what is this error
<usr13> MgMt: Try the switch.
<ikonia> knoppix: freenode.net
<hekin> Trek, I'm thinking if I can remove the partition
<MgMt> i did, three times then noticed the plastic is cracked
<mouse> I'm new to ubuntu and I would like to know, does updates always cause this many problems or has the most recent updates just been a problem for everyone?
<ikonia> knoppix: what are you trying to do, and what version of ubuntu ?
<Trek> hekin: if the partition is encrypted, your chances are less than none for the data thats on there
<bandicoot_> has anyone tried Garmin GPS in ubuntu?
<Trek> hekin: screenshot of whats in the drive before decryption?
<hekin> Trek, there's no data on it
<hekin> Trek, what's the tool you think is the best for the job?
<hekin> gparted?
<athul> WHAT softwere...OR ,,,,,,,Web site....this..?
<chili555> mouse, i have not had any problems at all with the last few updates. do you have a specific problem you'd like to ask about?
<tony__> craig_gnome ok
<Stargaze> hekin, try booted from a live cd and then manipulate the partition
<tony__> craig_gnome I have another problem all my home file when a reboot my pc are in my desktop
<athul> how Video Allow????????/
<tony__> is la recopy
<hekin> Stargaze, why that's a choice, thank you
<ynnoig> hello everyone
<Alice_32> hi everyone
<Urda> anybody have any experience with custom tab settings and php-mode for EMACS?
<tony__> craig_gnome is like recopy the all file from my home, user to my desktop
<Pici> Urda: There is an #emacs channel on this network that might be able to help
<tony__> craig_gnome and I dont know...
<Urda> Pici: thanks for the direction
<Alice_32> any chance to get ati card work in lucid? im using open source driver the problem is that the open source use 50% of my cpu so im looking for another solution if there is any
<ikonia> !lucid > Alice_32
<ubottu> Alice_32, please see my private message
<Stargaze> Alice_32, please type /join #ubuntu+1 fort lucid
<mcl0vin> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<tony__> are you read me?
<tony__> craig_gnome are you read me?
<blakkheim> Alice_32: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<mouse> chili555, I've had quite a few problems.  I updated ubuntu two weekends ago and it asked me to restart.  I did so and I got a disk check screen everytime.  It wouldn't ever give the option to load an os.  So I reinstalled then nautilus stopped working.  As in I couldn't access my trash or computer or network and so on.  I reinstalled again and decided to be very careful with what updates I install now.  Then on my main computer wubi sto
<mouse> pped working after I updated ubuntu there.  I uninstalled then reinstalled and it won't load the kernel for ubuntu.  I keep getting the message error: no loaded kernel.  I followed directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue to attempt to boot the os but nothing worked.  In short, I would like to know, what is the most stable linux distro?  I'm not ready to give up yet.
<TudeLa> para cuando lucid 10.4??¿
<Sevillahk> hi, can i know how to get drivers for a Ati hd5650?
<Alice_32> <blakkheim> i wrote letter to ati today i bought laptop paid for it a lot of money and the seller told me that ati today is better then nvidia so i didnt care really thought will work it was little mistake i think:)
<jsec> !ati | Sevillahk
<ubottu> Sevillahk: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stargaze> TudeLa, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Bisu[Shield]> wheere would i find libphp5.so
<chili555> mouse, i am sure we are all biased, but IMO, Ubuntu is the most stable. i have no experience with Wubi, so I can't really comment there. when I have done clean installs on formatted drives, it just works fine for me
<TudeLa> Stargaze: thanks youu =)
<chili555> mouse, maybe a Wubi guru can help from here
<Sevillahk> I installed a version of drivers that ubuntu said me, but when ir reset the computer appear a text "Unsupportable Hardware"
<Stargaze> chili555, wubi is a pseudo-installation within Windows
<mouse> chili555, I'm very envious.  I love ubuntu, when it works but I seem to have a very bad run of luck when it comes to linux.
<chili555> Stargaze, i have no windows here, so i am not able to help poor mouse
<Stargaze> mouse, wubi is a pseudo-installation within Windows
<SamuelPeterson> I'm having issues with modify grub.cfg. It wont let me save even when I'm root. I want to simply remove quiet splash and put in debug because I have random boot issues.
<Bisu[Shield]> anyone
<usr13> SamuelPeterson: sudo vi /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Stargaze> idd, but i was going to advice nano, not vi
<mouse> stargaze, yes it is.  I'm not proud of it but I do need windows since linux has so many problems running commercial games.  When valve starts making games for linux I will gladly remove my windows partition.
<Stargaze> mouse, check this link => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Stargaze> mouse, it's not linux's fault, if developpers won't port their games to linux
<budo> need assistance, java is installed, yet the iceweasel brower not pickin it up
<Trek> budo: make sure you have the plugin installed, its a separate package
<damian> I'm job hunting online, and I'm getting a Internet Explorer required to view the application, is there any way to get around this without installing IE? X_x
<budo> okay, thank you
<Stargaze> damian, some browsers do imitate IE, with a plugin or so
<mneptok> mouse: install Ubuntu into its own partition carved from free space in your Windows partition. Wubi is not something i would use or recommend.
<zinox> why developpers should care about games for linux if video cards on linux has a crap driver support? leak of standardization too.. will take a long time until Linux reaches a level acceptable for production and development Games
<damian> well, so far I've tried firefox, Opera with the IE setting, SeaMonkey, and Conquerer without success :(
<mouse> stargaze, no need to take offense.  I don't hold linux developers responsible for it.  If anything it's the everyday casual user that wants emails and youtube but doesn't want to actually learn anything.  If game designers would open their doors to the linux platform, all other OSes would fall.
<DodoBird> zinox: They generally shouldn't, and most won't until we see better hardware support, likely as the result of some large company throwing its weight behind making Linux desktop viable for everyday home use.
<mouse> mneptok, What do you suggest?
<zinox> sure
<Stargaze> mouse, idd, it is said that consultants never recommend Linux, because they would lose their jobs, as Linux has fewer issues than Windows
<purpzey> Can someone help out to umount a folder, I accidentally mounted it from the local machine using NFS, and when I go to umount it I get "device is busy" but if I run fuser I don't get any process
<nibbler_> purpzey, use lsof | grep /mountpoint
<mneptok> mouse: use Windows to create free space out of unused space on your disk. then boot from the Ubuntu CD/DVD and partition and format that free space, and install to it.
<mouse> stargaze, game designers aren't making games for linux because windows is more buggy?  That doesn't make sense.
<Stargaze> mouse, i'm not talking about games, but the system in general
<mneptok> mouse: game designers follow the market share, no matter how buggy it is.
<siropio> hi i have installes successfully XAMPP at ubuntu 9.10 and i make the htdocs to be public not only for root but when i try to run a php file that i know is right it doesnt.any ideas?
<purpzey> nibbler_: I ran that command, and it didn't unmount the dir, then I tried umount and I still got device is busy, am I missing something?
<Stargaze> ID no longer ports its games to Linux, i guess because of the smaller marketshare
<mouse> stargaze, sorry I misunderstood what you meant.
<nibbler_> purpzey, the command i gave you should show you processes accessing the share, these have to be stopped/killed
<purpzey> nibbler_: It didn't display anything.
<mouse> mneptok, is there a tool you suggest I should use?
<nibbler_> purpzey, you used your mountpoint instead of "mountpoint"?
<usr13> purpzey: Edit /etc/fstab
<purpzey> nibbler_: I used sudo mount
<nibbler_> usr13, how is this supposed to help?
<mneptok> mouse: for ... ?
<usr13> purpzey: Or just review it?
<usr13> nibbler_: Not sure really.
<nibbler_> purpzey, lets say your mountpoint is /mnt, so use: sudo lsof  |grep /mnt
<purpzey> nibbler_: Oh oh, yes...I did lsof | grep /home/mountpoint
<nibbler_> purpzey, and maybe prepend sudo, i'm not sure if this is needed :\
<resolver> an anyone tell me if its possible...i want to create a separate partition for /home so that when i have to format my system due to crashes....i'll then mount it at root...my root size will be 10Gb and the /home partition will be containing more that 20Gb...will that cause any problem as I am going to mount a bigger partition
<purpzey> nibbler_: I didn't do it as sudo let me try that, kk.
<mneptok> resolver: no.
<Lord-Readman> the left idea is taking a pounding http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<siropio>  hi i have installes successfully XAMPP at ubuntu 9.10 and i make the htdocs to be public not only for root but when i try to run a php file that i know is right it doesnt.any ideas?
<resolver> mneptok; then what could be the solution
<Stargaze> resolver, my root is also 10 and my /home is 125GB, no problems there
<mneptok> resolver: solution to what?
<nibbler_> purpzey, anyways, you can always try: sudo umount -f /home/mountpoint    -  but try other approaches first.
<mouse> mneptok, it sounds like you're suggesting I unpartition part of windows then boot into this free space and install ubuntu within it.  If this is the basic idea then I do not know how or have the tools to do it.
<usr13> resolver: You can put your /home on as big a  partition as you want.
<purpzey> nibbler_: "warning can't stat() fuser.gvfs-fuser-daemon" (or something similar)
<resolver> mneptok; i am going to create a partition and then I want to mount it and use it just the same way i use a /home
<otswim> hello, which ubuntu package should i download to get the package algorithm for latex?
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  buttons on the left.. Yes. I see that as a not popular idea
<Stargaze> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<zinox> mouse, search for colinux in google
<mneptok> mouse: which version of Windows?
<resolver> Stargaze; i am talking about mounting a new partition on a partition which is of lower size
<Lord-Readman> Dr_Willis, alot of people voting to change them back to the right
<zinox> you can install ubuntu using colinux
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  makes you wonder who voted to move them. :)
<mouse> mneptok, vista unfortunately.
<pondu> ciao
<Lord-Readman> noone saddly
<mouse> zinox, thank you.
<usr13> resolver: You can not "mount a new partition on a partition which is of lower size".
<Stargaze> Portable Ubuntu is more userfriendly and based on colinux
<nibbler_> purpzey, ok, the gvfs is not related to your problem. no other output? try sudo umount -f
<purpzey> nibbler_: sudo umount -f /mount/point ?
<usr13> resolver: You need free space to create the new partition on.  Or, you need another HD.
<nibbler_> purpzey, yep
<usr13> resolver: Alternately, you can re-size other partitions and make room for another.
<dave_> irc.tin.it
<zinox> mouse, did you try install steam using wine?
<purpzey> nibbler_: Device or resource busy.
<mneptok> mouse: http://www.vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista
<Lord-Readman> Dr_Willis, I think it will be the number one support issue when people upgrade to 10.04
<qwe> guys i want to ask something...my question is....when am i going to enable the visual effect it tells me that. :"desctop effects can not me enable"
<qwe> can anyone
<qwe> aswer me?
<mneptok> mouse: use that to create free space. do NOT format that space before booting from the Ubuntu CD
<zinox> mouse, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1554
<Lord-Readman> at least the first comment on the idea has a guide to change it back manually http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<resolver> usr13; i am gonna make only root as 10GB and then a new partiton of nearly 100GB. Now I want to mount it in / with the name /home.. so that I can use it as a regular /home
<mouse> zinox, yes I did.  It's even slower than it was on windows.
<zinox> works fine on Wine Version	1.1.39
<Trek> qwe: your graphics card and drivers might not support it
<nibbler_> purpzey, sorry, i'm out of ideas then... maybe check dmesg
<zinox> mouse, card video drive problem
<qwe> and i have to buy a new one?
<resolver> usr13; since you said its not possible...i am thinking of an alternative
<qwe> or i must download new drivers
<usr13> purpzey: "Device or resuource busy", when trying to mount a device, usually means it is already mounted.  mount
<purpzey> usr13: I am trying to umount it.
<gasull> Hi.  My DVD player is from Europe.  Can I copy American DVDs even if I cannot play them?  I tried with Brasero and K9copy with no luck.
<usr13> purpzey: cd
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  we have allready submited a faq factoid on how to change it back to ubottu  :) and i put one in my IRC alias's :)
<Lord-Readman> good
<usr13> purpzey: You have a terminal or application that is accessing it.  cd
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  Ubuntu-Tweak tool lets you change the order also  rather easially
<Dr_Willis> Lord-Readman:  i voted to put them back to normal :)
<nibbler_> usr13, its about u(n)mounting
<hekin> hey, guys, my cpu is keep spinning without a break
<hekin> what am i supposed to do?
<qwe> Trek: i have to buy a new graphic card or i must download new drivers?
<Stargaze> i am unable to 'unlock' login screen and ubuntu tweak, normally it should ask for my password, hints & tips anyone?
<Dr_Willis> hekin:  clarify what you mean.
<usr13> purpzey, see private message
<nibbler_> hekin, CPUs should not be spinning, try to fix it better! or use top or system monitor to see what is happening
<usr13> nibbler_: I know.
<mouse> zinox, I would agree with you except the drivers were up to date.  Fallout 3 wouldn't run with wine either.
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  you are running the tool as your main user who has full sudo rights? You dident set a root password did you?
<usr13> nibbler_: Tell him to check and see if he is not accessing it from another terminal.
<hekin> Dr_Willis, nibbler_, there's no such a process possessing a huge slice of CPU resource
<Trek> qwe: type of computer (laptop / desktop / netbook), manufacturer of computer, model of computer, type of graphics system in there now?
<Stargaze> i guess i did not, Dr_Willis
<usr13> nibbler_: Or edit /etc/fstab entry.
<nibbler_> hekin, nopaste output of w please
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, is it with sudo su?
<purpzey> usr13, nibbler_: I don't know what terminal was accessing it b/c I only had one open, but somehow the cd and then the umount worked.
<hekin> nopaste
<qwe> Trek: yeah
<Trek> qwe: give me the details of: type of computer (laptop / desktop / netbook), manufacturer of computer, model of computer, type of graphics system in there now?
<nibbler_> purpzey, might it be you were in the directory? but then this should have shown up in the lsof...
<purpzey> nibbler_: Works now, so, it's all good.
<nibbler_> purpzey, good
<hekin> nibbler_: http://pastebin.com/134XU0Aj
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  you never need to do 'sudo su'    -> sudo -s  or sudo -i to get a root shell if needed
<hekin> nibbler_: the output of w
<demonspork_> how do I restrict the ports a specific user can bind a process to?
<qwe> Trek: the computer is not mine but i think that it have AMD
<cellofellow> demonspork_: probably could pull that off with pam, /etc/securlty/limits.conf
<Trek> qwe: if I dont have the details of the computer, then I cant be of much help
<Trek> qwe: processor brand doesn't help at all, i'm asking about the GRAPHICS CARD thats in it
<BulleTh0> How do I setup 2 network cards with 2 ips in ubuntu? I've set them up, but don't work in the same time. What the problem? Thank you.
<qwe> Trek:  ok then i'll find out and i contact you later
<nibbler_> hekin, looks pretty idle, yet it does not show the values i wanted (i remembered wrong) also paste the line of "Cpu(s):" from top pls :)
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, but how do I unlock the applications?
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  the unlock button works for me.  Could be a bug in ubuntu-tweak
<Stargaze> and in login screen too, then?
<hekin> nibbler_: http://pastebin.com/Nphe2q6H
<nibbler_> BulleTh0, dont use network-manager but /etc/network/interfaces. and dont put them in the same subnet, and maybe tell us what your goal is here.... :)
<hekin> nibbler_: here's the output of top
 * [V13]Axel_At_Sch loves ChatZilla and Ubuntu on flash drives while at school 8D
<psvasti> multiplayer notepad >:D
<ASULutzy> BulleTh0: I believe you want to look into the kernel module "bonding" for 2 NIC's simultaneously. I think it ought to depend on whether you are trying to load balance, or have hot-standby
<CardinalFang> Is there a good replacement for 'synergy' and 'Synergy+'?  They're broken (yes, bug reports exist), and I'm past my threshold for tolerating it.
<mrdk> Hi n00bz!
<nibbler_> hekin, thats not the Cpu(s) lne ;-)
<mrdk> I need some help, I have a problem with my ubuntu
<hekin> nibbler_: sorry for the mistake, would u please show me the command?
<[V13]Axel_At_Sch> mrdk: Don't ask to ask, just ask ^_^
<hekin> thaks
<hekin> thanks
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  broken? Hmm. i was using synergy just  a few weeks ago.   You could always compile the latest from source or look for ppa's for updated versions
<nibbler_> hekin, its the 3rd line of the top screen, it starts with Cpu(s):
<ikonia> mrdk: please be polite", don't call people "n00bs"
<BulleTh0> nibbler_, ASULutzy I have 2 ips .252 and .253 with the same masks, gatewas, nameservers... they don't work concomited. That's all :) The thing is I want the third eth  :D
<CardinalFang> Dr_Willis, nope.  It's long-standing and not fixed.
<Madwill> i would like to allow tomcat to write into the log folder, how can i do that ?
<hekin> nibbler_: sorry, it's Cpu(s):  2.9%us,  0.6%sy,  0.2%ni, 95.4%id,  0.8%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st
<nibbler_> BulleTh0, for.... what?
<hekin> nibbler_: seems pretty idle
<nibbler_> hekin, and how is it you think your CPUs work to hard?
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  never heard of the issue or any issues...  so i guess its not bronen for my setup.    Ive never seen any similer apps.
<BulleTh0> nibbler_, because I want to do that :D
<root> help
<ikonia> root: ask a question then
<nibbler_> BulleTh0, and what is not working with this one?
<hekin> nibbler_: i don't think it's my CPU working hard, it's the problem of the CPU fan
<nibbler_> root: dont use irc as root!
<ASULutzy> Do we still use the !root trigger? :P
<Trek> hekin: if the CPU fan is working too hard, then either clean the current CPU fan, or purchase a new one
<CardinalFang> Dr_Willis, If you care;  http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/issues/detail?id=9
<demonspork_> cellofellow, thank you for the input, but unfortunately, that does everything but what I need :(
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  ive never even heard of synergy plus. I just use the one in the repos.
<hekin> Trek, this a brand new Dell Studio 1557
<aetcore> Has anyone ever installed Ubuntu on a 24inch iMac and gotten the sound to work?
<BulleTh0> nibbler_, On each of the 3 ips I have a /29 subnet.
<Trek> hekin: how new?
<mrdk> naise. Alright so I had a problem with firefox and a guy in the ubuntu forum told me to run the following command: echo cat /dev /urandom > /dev/men > /etc/bash/bashrc ... so everytime I press the power button one minute later my system reboots again... what is wrong, please help???!
<mouse> Does anyone know a good tutorial for making a script .txt file that runs in terminal?
<BulleTh0> ASULutzy, http://nixcraft.com/networking-firewalls-security/3156-kubuntu-ubuntu-lan-ethernet-card-bonding-tutorial.html is this one good ?
<h00k> !mac | aetcore
<ubottu> aetcore: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cellofellow> demonspork_: ah, too bad.
<hekin> Trek, I bought it 3 days ago
<h00k> aetcore: wrong one,sorry
<ASULutzy> hekin: I just joined, but if your CPU fan is working hard, chances are your CPU is running hot. Have you tried installing lm-sensors?
<CardinalFang> Dr_Willis, the one in the repos has had no upstream dev for many years.  S+ is that code base, with new developers.  Both have the same problem.
<hekin> ASULutzy: i just installed that
<Trek> hekin: then talk to Dell about it first
<nibbler_> BulleTh0, you want to do bonding, routing, bridging.... or just access different networks?
<hekin> ASULutzy: can it help to control the fan speed?
<aetcore> ubottu: sorry? lol i want to get the Sound to go, as in speakers, i have hfs+ working already
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hekin> Trek, Dell support told me to install Windows 7 but other OS
<usr13> purpzey: cd   worked for you, because you can not unmount a device if you are accessing it.  (The command  "cd"  placed you back in your home dir.)
<Trek> hekin: yeah, figures Dell would be evil like that, but the issue is hardware, not OS
<toader> Hi, how to convert viso figure into eps?
<mrdk> come on people I need your advice!!
<Trek> hekin: easiest solution?  get a new fan for the CPU, thats easy to do
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  i honestly cant imigine why i would be holding down the alt or ctrl keys (or any other keys) while switching screens. :)
<ASULutzy> hekin: Well, it will give you the temps of your CPU, and then you can go from there. Generally you can adjust fan settings in the BIOS. I actually don't know a "speedfan" sort of app for Ubuntu, but I'm sure there is one.
<hekin> Trek, thanks for the advice
<h00k> Dr_Willis: if you're using ctrl+alt+arrow to switch screens?
<Trek> hekin: easier solution?  call Dell, say "the CPU fan sounds like its working too hard, and the system is just idle.  whats going on?"
<aetcore> Does anyone else know about Sound on a iMac 24inch?
<Trek> hekin: they ask "what OS you using?"  you tell them, "does it matter?"
<mrdk> naise. Alright so I had a problem with firefox and a guy in the ubuntu forum told me to run the following command: echo cat /dev /urandom > /dev/men > /etc/bash/bashrc ... so everytime I press the power button one minute later my system reboots again... what is wrong, please help???!
<laron> whats the difference berween ubuntu server serving openssh and running gnome, and ubuntu desktop serving openssh?
<hekin> Trek, actually, the tech support even didn't heard of Ubuntu before
<sloopy> mrdk, /dev/men ?
<Trek> hekin: so you say "Linux" instead of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> h00k:  we are refering to a Syngery issue. With Syngery a 'screen' is actrually on a different PC. Not virtual desktops on a single pc
<CardinalFang> Dr_Willis, me either.  No one does that, AFAIK.  That's not the cause.
<mrdk> sloopy, yes I think it was that I guess
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  thats what im reading 0 is how they seem to  be able to 'make it happen' but  I could be missreading
<sloopy> mrdk, sure it wasnt /dev/mem ?
<h00k> Dr_Willis: ah, I just saw the 'why would I be pressing' keys comment. I'm familiar with synergy.
<hekin> Trek, yes, I told them it's a distro of Linux, but they said they were not familiar with it
<jimcooncat> laron, not a lot of difference -- I believe the kernel scheduler uses a different method
<Trek> hekin: then Dell is idiotic beyond my own beliefs...
<micr0x> hey guys, each time I try to suspend my system, it goes to screensaver, but doesn't suspend, any reasons why?\
<mrdk> sloopy, possibly yeah... not sure tho
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  i do just use synegery to controll the 'video player pc' mainly. So it dosent get heavy ussage from me much
<CardinalFang> Dr_Willis, there is no reliable way to make it happen.  I can be typing in the 'client' anD SUDDENLY SHIFT IS LOCKED ON>
<usr13> mrdk: What was the original problem?
<laron> ok, thanks
<CardinalFang> Or Super or Ctrl.
<hekin> Trek, lol
<Dr_Willis> CardinalFang:  never seen that happen.
<jimcooncat> laron, there might be differences in the gnome setup as well -- depends on how gnome was installed on the server machine
<ASULutzy> mrdk, sloopy, usr13: There is no problem that that would be an appropriate solution for.
<CardinalFang> Dr_Willis, Great.
<mrdk> usr13, firefox crashed on websites like youtube and myspace
<mouse> I'm sure the answer is yes but is it possible to dual boot ubuntu and mint?
<sloopy> ASULutzy, yeah i think someone was screwing with him(or her)
<demonspork_> mouse, yes
<CardinalFang> Hrm, I haven't tried x2x in *years*.
<Trek> hekin: I usually tell them when there's an issue with my laptop, "I put linux on, I made sure it works, now address the HARDWARE issue at hand, as I know the drivers and what not are not the issue."
<laron> k
<usr13> mrdk: I'm not sure what echo cat /dev /urandom > /dev/men > /etc/bash/bashrc  was supposed to do for you????
<craig_gnome> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<usr13> mrdk: Sounds like you had a problem with flash
<Trek> hekin: or, I just say, "Let me speak to either your supervisor or the next-level technician"
<demonspork_> mouse, the Ubuntu installer should recognize any existing installation (especially if it is booting with grub) and automatically set up the dual boot.
<mrdk> usr13: someone told me it would fix my firefox problem
<Trek> hekin: i'm evil when I bother Dell tech support, huh?  :P
<usr13> mrdk: Did it fix your firefox problem?
<h00k> mrdk: it won't, no, that's actually quite a dangerous command, if done correctly.
<mrdk> usr13: no, because I can't boot anymore...
<hekin> Trek, you know what, I'm in China, there're nothing more evil than the tech support here
<mrdk> h00k: what does it do?
<usr13> mrdk: What is it doing...?
<ASULutzy> mrdk, usr13: If you were to pipe /dev/urandom over your /etc/bash.bashrc, that would be a "bad thing".
<Trek> hekin: too true
<h00k> mrdk: replaces that file with random garbage.
<mouse> demonspork_, you just helped me realize where I might have gone wrong in a problem I've been having.  You're my new best friend.
<ASULutzy> mrdk: If you have a live-cd, we could pastebin you a proper /etc/bash.bashrc file to restore it.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, how do i configure my game pad to work here on ubuntu 9.10
<Trek> hekin: in that case, hekin, you're stuck probably replacingi the fan yourself.  i hope you have the tech knowledge to effectively change the fan on your system, if at all possible.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  i just plug mine in and they work.
<Stargaze> demonspork, i think that was a proposal by mouse :)
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  some times in sopecific games i have to configure it.
<mrdk> h00k: where do I get a live cd from?
<ASULutzy> mrdk: Presumably you installed Ubuntu using one
<h00k> mrdk: you'd have to download it, I suppose. it's the "installer" cd.
<hekin> Trek, actually, that's the last thing i want to do right now, but thank you for the advice, really
<usr13> mrdk: h00k Looks like ASULutzy has a pretty good suggestion.
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, ok thanks i will trythat
<venom> Can anyone help me with WINE ?
<Trek> hekin: no problem, sorry I can't be of more help
<Stargaze> !wine| venom
<ubottu> venom: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<h00k> usr13: yes, I saw that.
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  makes me wonder what you tried... befor asking.. :)
<koltroll> Where can I keep track on up coming ubuntu versions? Information about the next one and so on?
<hiexpo> i didnt see it when i plugged it in
<mouse> stargaze, that sure was.  I can tell from here demonspork is a real hotty.
<ASULutzy> mrdk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/391159/ Here's a copy of my /etc/bash.bashrc, feel free to copy over yours with it
<mrdk> alright, I still got an old suse cd, would that work?
<prisko__> !ciao
<Stargaze> koltroll, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> koltroll:  ubuntu.com and about every ubuntu-related web site out there has news/articals on whats new
<prisko__> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<h00k> !release | koltroll
<ubottu> koltroll: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mrdk> ASULutzy: alright, but I can't boot my pc :/. How can I edit that file?
<koltroll> thanks StanManCan h00k
<mycomp> do u know the next release name?
<h00k> !lucid | mycomp
<ubottu> mycomp: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mrdk> ASULutzy: is vi an editor?
<mycomp> ok thanks
<ASULutzy> mrdk: Use a live-cd of some kind. The Ubuntu installer CD would work. You'd want to boot off the live-cd, then mount the filesystem, then edit /etc/bash.bashrc to contain the contents of that pastebin. And yes, vi is an editor.
<mrdk> ASULutzy: ok, I'm already trying to boot the cd
<mrdk> DAMN I FIXED IT!!
<mouse> Does anyone know a good tutorial for making a .txt file script that runs in terminal?
<Souljah> txt file script?
<ASULutzy> mrdk: I'm not sure what the rules are on the ubuntu forums, but whoever told you to do that was clearly being malicious. You should PM a moderator or something about it; we don't need malicious users trying to hose up peoples' systems.
<Stargaze> mouse, try a .sh file
<nibbler_> mouse, maybe google for "bash howto"
<Madwill> if i already have a apache installed for php can i use the same installation for a java web app ?
<mrdk> ASULutzy: I did, but after two PMs noone wrote back..
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I get an iPod nano 4th generation to sync files with rhythmbox? The iPods sees the music files as 'additional software' and wont play
<mrdk> ASULutzy: would a zfs rollback work?
<h00k> Madwill: yes.
<mouse> what malicious information was mrdk given?
<dj_segfault> trijntje: Rythmobx doesn'
<usr13> trijntje: I have sansa :)
<Stargaze> trijntje, lees dit => http://tweakers.net/nieuws/66032/ubuntu-1004-krijgt-muziekwinkel-en-iphone-ondersteuning.html
<h00k> mouse: a command to hose important settings.
<ASULutzy> mrdk: Maybe? I don't use ZFS :P
<ASULutzy> mouse: Someone on the forums told him to cat /dev/urandom over his /etc/bash.bashrc file
<dj_segfault> trijntje: Rhythmbox doesn't truly sync, you're just copying files on to it.  Try Banshee
<terti-us> I'm trying to install the new intel video drivers (2.10).  Having trouble
<h00k> dj_segfault: sure it does.
<Letatcest> talking about rythmbox,
<dj_segfault> h00k: Mkay, haven't looked at it in a little while.  Sorry
<mouse> Is that similar to deleting system32?
<FirstSgt2> How do I change my DNS?
<h00k> mouse: er. kinda.
<Letatcest> why does the jamendo store not  play?
<trijntje> dj_segfault, will banshee work with 4th generation iPod nano's?
<Letatcest> or do i not understand jamendo?
<dj_segfault> FirstSgt2: /etc/resolv.cong
<h00k> Letatcest: Jamendo is a music store
<justin_> non mi funziona bene compiz
<Letatcest> yes, I know,
<Stargaze> trijntje, did you read the webpage i showed you?
<dj_segfault> trijntje: You can check the website, but I thought it worked with anything but itouch and iphone
<Letatcest> but magnatune works without paying
<ASULutzy> FirstSgt2: You'll want to use resolvconf, if you edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand, your changes will be overwritten by NetworkManager or other programs
<Pici> !it | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trijntje> Stargaze, yes, but it seems to be about iPhone and iPod touch, not the nano
<jwdavidjw> hi ubuntuers
<abhi_nav> hi
<gandhijee> hey, what do i need to install to get udevinfo on my ubuntu system?
<Desciero> [V13]Axel: Hey, I updated and still couldn't get it working yesterday.
<shubbar> i cannot print, the print jobs stay in the queue, even pdf prints
<Guest96017> .
<seb__> Hi, I got a problem with my mouse and ubuntu 9.10, and 3 screens. the mouse can focus a window, but not the inner of a window.
<mrdk> NEVER MIND, I JUST DID dd if=windows-xp.img of=/dev/sda, YOU ......!! I'M SICK OF THIS LOAD OF BULLSHIT! THO I MAY DEBILATED, JUST LIKE YOU ALL ARE!!
<seb__> where can i lookup possible errors
<Stargaze> !caps| mrdk
<ubottu> mrdk: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nibbler_> mrdk, enjoy..... and behave.
<h00k> !language | mrdk
<jimcooncat> what's the difference between the packages "glade" and "glade-gnome"?
<ubottu> mrdk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Desciero> Can anyone here help me with getting my ATI drivers to work? I have a 9600 Mobility Radeon...tried everything on the ubuntu site to fix it...no luck
<mrdk> sorry guise, srsly
<mrdk> sorry :(
<mrdk> my debilism forces me to push shift every time!!!!
<terti-us> How do I replace the current xf86-video-intel drivers (listed as "xserver-xorg-video-intel" with the latest 2.10 driver from intel?
<shubbar> can someone help me with my printer?
<soreau> Desciero: Sure. What makes you think theyre not working?
<Brokie_> lol
<nibbler_> !ask | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrdk> I got full-body tourette
<shubbar> my print jobs are held in the queue, even printing to pdf file
<abhi_nav> shubbe: 1st make sure your cartridges have ink and then conform printer assembly
<ASULutzy> mrdk: I smell a troll :)
<Desciero> soreau: My 3d graphics do not work (scrambled screen and slow) and when I boot it says I have to run ubuntu in low-graphics mode
<Desciero> soreau: I am running ubuntu 9.10
<blakkheim> Desciero: what graphics card do you have
<tongueroo> how do you find out what version of openssh i have installed?
<soreau> Desciero: Is it a clean install or an upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu?
<Desciero> blakkheim: ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
<blakkheim> Desciero: well there's your problem, ati is the enemy of your freedom
<blakkheim> tongueroo: ssh -V
<Desciero> soreau: Clean install.
<tongueroo> thanks
<researcher1> when the pc is unattende for a while it displays a login screen. How can I avoid this screen?
<shubbar> abhi_nav, no ink, its laser. and no jobs gets to it, printer service up and started
<Desciero> blakkheim: So is there nothing I can do to get it to work?
<mrdk> ASULutzy: I don't play wow :|
<seb__> i cannot leave a focused window with my mouse. for example i cannot use the "Tools" Button
<Christina> hola
<soreau> Desciero: The open driver should have been working already even on a live cd. Did you end up trying to install any other driver or something?
<shubbar> something must be wrong with my print spool
<Guest9823> can anyone tell me how to get to spotchat for linux mint channels? iv tried to connect and it keeps saying it doesnt exist
<Desciero> soreau: sure did because it wasn't working
<soreau> Desciero: I have the same card and it works fine, dont listen to the ati-haters
<Desciero> soreau: when I first installed it
<StryKaizer> Anyone a suggestion? My audio only starts working when I turn the fader to around 20%, and quite loud then (9.10)
<dextrose18> quit
<soreau> Desciero: Well first what exactly did you try to install and how?
<Desciero> soreau: it was slow, but now that I tried more out I can't get beyond a 1024 resolution
<abhi_nav> shubber: delete your printer from Printers list and then newly plugin it in short reinstall printer (not drivers)
<Stargaze> Guest9823, try connecting to irc.spotchat.org
<Desciero> soreau: First I just installed from the interface
<gypsymauro> hi
<Desciero> soreau: the catalyst control panel and such
<Desciero> soreau: when I realized those aren't supported I went with EnvyNG
<Guest9823> Stargaze it says unknown host
<ASULutzy> soreau: Most of the "ati haters" are folks that have and use ati cards and realize that fglrx needs to go die in a fire. Desciero, can you paste the output of glxinfo | grep direct, and then also fglrxinfo (to verify that fglrx is installed)
<Desciero> soreau: That gives me the low-graphics mode now
<soreau> /ignore ASULutzy
<seb__> for example, i cannot leave the active xchat window now
<gypsymauro> I've an usb wifi key, on windows with 45-50 % of signal I can connect to AP on ubuntu on the same position with the same signal strenght no.. there is a way to solve this roblem?
<terti-us> Can someone help me installing the latest Intel graphics drivers?
<seb__> my mouse only reacts by clicks on the bar of xchat
<abhi_nav> soreau: /ignore nick all
<evud> Hello. I bought a printer(Lexmark E260D), I installed the printer into the system by using the .ppd files I found on the printer's cd. The problem is, there are pdf files that are printer very quick in very good quality and there are other pdf files which take very very much time to go to the printer and the quality isn't so good. Why is this happening? Any ideas? I mean, I'm printing .pdf files, why some have good quality and other bad?
<abhi_nav> soreau: i have to do it with two over smart guys here
<Desciero> ASULutzy: I can post those later on. Is there an e-mail address or website I can send it to?
<soreau> Desciero: I can tell you two things right off hand. 1) fglrx the proprietary driver does not support your card. 2) EnvyNG can mess up your system and make it irreparable.
<eraggo> evud: is other pdf more or less image scanned? sometimes that may occur too :)
<ASULutzy> !paste | Desciero
<ubottu> Desciero: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<idelegas> Alguna pagina para bajarme algun juego de linux??
<Pici> !es | idelegas
<ubottu> idelegas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<evud> eraggo: thanks for your anser. What do you mean by image scanned? The .pdf with the bad printing quality was taken from a .ps file and made pdf
<Stargaze> idelegas, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Desciero> soreau: Should I just reformat the partition and reinstall ubuntu then?
<soreau> Desciero: So the first thing I would try to do is 1) Try to convince envy to undo whatever it did 2) Look for an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati/ and run it if you find one there 3) Remove all packages with fglrx in their name
<eraggo> evud: both plain text?
<evud> eraggo: plain text is printed in very good quality and very fast
<soreau> Desciero: After you remove the driver in those 3 ways, reboot then I will have you post your X log
<eraggo> evud: good. is there image on that "bad quality" 1
<Desciero> soreau: I think I'm just going to reinstall ubuntu. I want to start clean.
<Desciero> soreau: If I do that, when it loads for the first time, what should I do to get my drivers working?
<soreau> Desciero: Ok, that is fine. Just know not to install fglrx. Instead come to #compiz or #radeon and we can help you get it working if its still not working for some reason
<Desciero> soreau: Sounds good, thanks. I will have to do that later on tonight.
<soreau> Desciero: But the open driver should work, even on a live cd
<evud> eraggo: no, only tables and some strange mathematical symbols
<soreau> Desciero: and its already preinstalled
<Desciero> soreau: gotta
<Desciero> soreau: Thanks for all your help. I will be back later.
<eraggo> evud: hmm.. is the difference how big? i mean in time
<evud> eraggo: yes, it could take 30 seconds for the printer to start printing one page. If there are two pages it takes much longer(1 minute +)
<eraggo> evud: is there difference between sizes of those pdf's?
<Hellhound666> Hi all, I have a little question here...
<jimcooncat> what's the difference between the "glade" and "glade-gnome" packages?
<Hellhound666> for some reason I can't connect to the wireless networks in this area, however when I boot into windows 7 they connect.  What's the prob?
<Hellhound666> It seems some of them I can connect to but there are problems at times.
<h00k> Hellhound666: perhaps you need to check the Driver Manager to make sure you have your drivers installed
<evud> eraggo: The one that is printed in bad quality is 75 pages and 412KB of size and the other is 4 pages and 28KB size
<almoxarife> this is off subject, the server asked me to register nick, I did, went thru confirm, how do I know I am registered??? I don't have a traditional client
<Curly_Q> Is it safe to apt-get sudo aptitude update or aptidude-upgrade in  root access?
<Hellhound666> I have connected to other networks before though.  It's strange, dunno let me boot back into linux.  It may just be user error.
<abhi_nav> almoxarife: ask in #freenode
<almoxarife> abhi_nav: thnks
<abhi_nav> almoxarife: Welcome :)
<eraggo> evud: weird; when you look these documents on screen you see quality differences?
<anigma> does the 'ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso' count as a Live CD too?
<Hellhound666> Gawd there is like 50 different networks around me.  I'm using Alfa AWUSO36H outside the Veterans Administration.
<GeekSquid> anigma: yes
<anigma> sweet
<anigma> thanks
<Pici> anigma: Yes. the 'dekstop' CDs are the Live CDs
<Curly_Q> Either way, whether as a client or root, the data is installed anyways.
<redwood> i'm on 9.04 and don't see the font "Georgia" -- is there a font that people like to use that looks similar to Georgia?
<abhi_nav> !fonts | redwood
<ubottu> redwood: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Nastya> ?Buenos tardes, senores!
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<evud> eraggo: If I zoom up to 200% I think the one printed in bad quality has also worse quality in it's pdf than the other printed in good quality.
<b0fh_ua> Hi there! I have bad block on my HDD, I want to force drive to remap this sector. With dd it is not possible to write down the sector because of IO error. But the sector is not reallocated after that. What am I doing wrong
<b0fh_ua> ?
<erUSUL> redwood: gentium ?
<redwood> thx i'll check it
<SmittyJensen> heya guys.
<erUSUL> b0fh_ua: use badblocks ?
<eraggo> evud: is documents scanned or wrote on text prormam? :)
<tankdriver> hello, is this the correct list of nvidia gpus, supported by the linux beta driver? http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/195.30/README/supportedchips.html
<SmittyJensen> Is there anything I can do with an old computer? I already have a 360 for games, and two other computers for regular usage. but this one will be in my bedroom. Any cool things to do?
<b0fh_ua> erUSUL: hm, nice
<ja_> you could use it as router
<SmittyJensen> Already have one.
<SmittyJensen> And it has a 250GB HD.
<ja_> mediacenter?
<SmittyJensen> What IS a media center?
<evud> eraggo: the bad quality one doesn't seem scanned, It's like someone wrote it in latex and then did it in pdf. The one with the good quality seems to be writter in openoffice and then done to pdf
<ja_> or NAS
<SmittyJensen> ja_, explain.
<SmittyJensen> I do most of my multimedia on my 360.
<ja_> ah okay
<b0fh_ua> erUSUL: this will search for badblocks but not correct them
<SmittyJensen> Well is it possible to stream to the 360, ja_, with linux?
<ja_> ten use it as NAS device
<SmittyJensen> whats a nas?
<erUSUL> b0fh_ua: see the -c and -k options to e2fsck
<ja_> network attached storage
<SmittyJensen> can i access it from the 360?
<eraggo> evud: maybe latex gave bit too much black spots to document and printer tries to select which opints it prints and which not :)
<ja_> dont know
<SmittyJensen> my other computer has a 500gb hard drive so i'm not really in need of space.
<b0fh_ua> erUSUL: there's no -k
<SmittyJensen> I was thinking of using it as a regular computer, but the monitor I have for it is pink (the screen is).
<evud> eraggo: Well, Is there a way to fix this if we have the .ps for example of the file? :S (I didn't quite understand what you said)
<erUSUL> b0fh_ua: -k     When combined with the -c option, any existing bad blocks in the bad blocks list are preserved, and any new bad blocks found by running badblocks(8) will be added to the existing bad blocks list.
<SmittyJensen> trying to think of a good distro for it.
<erUSUL> b0fh_ua: check -c option first
<SmittyJensen> what would 256mb of ram run, anyone know?
<ja_> DSL, debian
<SmittyJensen> debian is on there already.
<ja_> ubuntu server with fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  not a whole lot.  :) if you wanted a dedicated video player box - check out geexbox
<Stargaze> SmittyJensen, try xPud or Puppy Linux
<SmittyJensen> Dr_Willis, the problem with all this is I don't know what any of this means.
<usr13> SmittyJensen: 256M of ram is substandard for any modern OS.
<SmittyJensen> Yeah, yeah, I know.
<SmittyJensen> puppy linux. thats great.
<SmittyJensen> Thanks a lot.
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  time to get reading i guess
<usr13> SmittyJensen: What processor?
<SmittyJensen> its a p4 1.6ghz
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  track down more ram from some junk machines.. it will run 300%+ better
<SmittyJensen> it has a 250gb hd which is why i don't wanna waste it.
<usr13> SmittyJensen: Just put more memory in it and you can do all sorts of cool stuff with it.
<SmittyJensen> meh, don't need a whole ton of memory.
<josemoreira> hello, anyone running ubuntu on an imac late 2006 ?
<SmittyJensen> i don't plan on doing lots with it. browse the internet, really.
<Curly_Q> A question about apt-get.   Are the programs installed with Ubuntu but when using apt-get it searches the internet for the dependencies? Or are the programs and dependencies within the installation of Ubuntu?
<photocopy> Losha: you here?
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  we are saying the exact opposite... so do what you want.
<eraggo> evud: i dont thinks that there is straight way to boost quality but im looking in ut
<photocopy> guess not.
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  let be a sluggish web browser then
<distant_voice> please help, I reinstalled windows and now I can't get back into Ubuntu. I've already tried various methods listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but nothing seems to work :(
<usr13> SmittyJensen: Get a 512M stick for $10 or so and you'll have a nice box.
<SmittyJensen> is it really going to be sluggish with puppy linux?
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: apt installs both the programs and the dependencies from the same repositories
<tibrox> is the network manager of jaunty under preferences -> network conections?  if so, how to  Iedit my dns connections?
<h00k> Curly_Q: it grabs them from the official Ubuntu repositories
<photocopy> Can k3b burn a .nrg disc image? it doesnt seem to recognize it.
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  puppylinux is very weird in many ways. Puppy can fully copy to ram if you have the ram.
<SmittyJensen> hrmm..
<Curly_Q> erUSUL are those included with the installation of Ubuntu from the outset?
<SmittyJensen> i might upgrade the ram later.
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  if you want a decent web browser box.. get moar ram
<SmittyJensen> meh, ok.
<Dr_Willis> SmittyJensen:  its amazing how mch memory flash and firefox and other browsers suck up
<usr13> SmittyJensen: All you need is more memroy and it will not cost all that much to upgrade.
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: i do not understand your question; what is included?
<SmittyJensen> oh, yeah.. flash.
<Dr_Willis> more ram. will be the cost of.. like.. a decent meal.. :)
<seb__> so nobody got an idea how to fix my mouse on my ubuntu karmic?
<SmittyJensen> yeah, i know.
<SmittyJensen> then i can run something decent on it.
<Stargaze> what's the command line for reinstallation?
<evud> eraggo: Well, thank you very much for your help! I tried some other .pdf files too and they are being printed very well, so I guess the one .pdf I tried doesn't have so good quality
<h00k> Curly_Q: it compares what you have installed already and what it needs, then it grabs out what extra stuff it needs from the Repository
<evud> as you said
<usr13> SmittyJensen: 762M or 1G of RAM and you can do what ever you want with it.
<seb__> seems that i realy have to switch to windows after one year with ubuntu - cause i cannot work with my system anymore
<eraggo> evud: latex makes pdf part from bitmap image and sometimes quality sucks
<Curly_Q> In other words, when Ubuntu is initially installed, all of the hopefull packages that a person could or would want are set in a database of Ubuntu. Which brings us to the next thought that does Ubuntu have for example nmap or any other program in the database to just elicit the command apt-get <whatever> ?
<Dr_Willis> seb__:  you have checked the forums?  ive never had a usb mouse  issue in ubuntu. so cant suggest much
<usr13> SmittyJensen: The way it is now, ... well makes a fairly good boat anchor  :)
<evud> eraggo: ok. thank you very much for your time and help ;)
 * Stargaze has u usb mouse too
<Dr_Willis> photocopy:  ive heard it can. there are also nrg to iso converter tools or you could mount it and copy the files from it to a iso/cd
<photocopy> Can anybody tell me if k3b can burn .nrg images? it's a Nero proprietary format...
<h00k> Curly_Q: perhaps this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<erUSUL> photocopy: just turn the nrg into an iso (or bin + cue)
<Dr_Willis> photocopy:  the 'fuse iso' tools can access files from .nrg i hear.. but dont expect fancy copy protected game disks to keep their special stuff
<erUSUL> !iso | photocopy
<ubottu> photocopy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<seb__> Dr_Willi, but I cannot find anything which fits my needs
<h00k> photocopy: probably not, nero proprietary formats are silly
<photocopy> erUSUL: can you explain how i can do this?
<GeekSquid> Curly_Q: this is good too... www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<erUSUL> photocopy: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<Dr_Willis> seb__:  i havent heard the actual problem.. but its my bed time. So good luck.
<photocopy> Dr_Willis: ah, a fancy copy protected game disk is sort of what it is.. T_T
<seb__> Dr_Willis, yes i have, but I cannot find anything which fits my needs
<Dr_Willis> photocopy:  go get no-cd-cracks..
<photocopy> Dr_Willis: i suppose I should just get a windows user to burn it for me? also i cant, its actually a PS2 game... lol
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, what time time is it in your segment of the planet?
<Dr_Willis> photocopy:   No idea on that then. I
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  12:30  - i work 3rd shift
<photocopy> Dr, Willis, thanks I guess ill just get a windows buddy to do it. Much appreciated.
<Stargaze> 6.30pm here
<almoxarife> again I clobbered chrome playing with java, is there a sane way to insure chrome sees java support ?
<seb__> Dr_Willis: the problem is, that i cannot use my mouse. and e.g this chat the input keyboards hangs every 3 seconds
<usr13> photocopy: NRG is just a utility suite made by Nero AG, to create and burn ISO 9660 CD images.
<Curly_Q> GeekSquid thanks for that link.   :) H00k thanks for that link as well.   :)
<almoxarife> seb__: what kind of mouse?
<Dr_Willis> seb__:  sounds like some deep issues. that may be hard to trouble shoot if both usb mouse and keyboard are hanging. (chedk dmesg output for starters i guess), and  as a test. Try  some linux live cd's and see if it also affects them. If it has the same issue on several different live cd's that would point to a hardware issue.
<Dr_Willis> seb__: if it only affects the current install. that would point to some driver/kernel issue
<almoxarife> seb__: btw, you in a virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<Mkools> Hi their I am running 32 bit kernel on intel x86 processor, I want a 64 bit version for it. But when click download option for 64 bit one it shows image for amd processor? How to get 64 bit image which runs on intel processor?
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  they all do..
<seb__> almoxarife: logitech usb - worked fine the months. no vm. i guess its the X server. i have 3 screens
<h00k> Mkools: that's just how they're named, amd64 is just the 64bit version
<Dr_Willis> seb__:  as a text.. move/rename the xorg.conf thats doing the 3 screens and try no xorg.conf let it auto-detect everything
<kasi> does the ubuntu apache-2.12-unbuntu package fix the latest flow in mod_isapi: http://www.senseofsecurity.com.au/advisories/SOS-10-002
<kasi> s/flow/flaw
<Urda> ...any easy way to start a program from the top panel "maximized"?
<almoxarife> seb__: you installed experimental xorg?
<Dr_Willis> seb__:  oops.. i meant as a 'test' :) try it without a xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Mkools: x86 64 bits extensions arefered as amd64 becouse it was amd who designed it and they deserve to name them
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: That means I can use it?
<Dr_Willis> Urda:  compiz has settings to auto-max , move or resize specific progrms when they start
<erUSUL> Mkools: intel is amd64 compatible so the amd64 iso would work on a 64 bit intel system
<Mkools> Ok thanks a lot.
<Dr_Willis> people get so strung out about the name amd64 :)
<usr13> Urda: If you maximize it and then cloes the problem, it may start as maximized next time, but that depends on the particular program and the way it is configured to run.
<Dr_Willis> i bet it gets intel annoyed also
<usr13> Urda: program not problem  sorry... typo
<Mkools> Is their any option so that I can upgrade 32 bit kernel to 64 bit one?
<h00k> Mkools: not without reinstalling, nope
<erUSUL> Mkools: clean reinstall
<usr13> Mkools: I think you will need to re-install
<Urda> usr13: not big. I'll check it out
<domjohnson> j #ubuntu-uk
<Urda> no big*
<Kudi> how do i add songs to my ipod using ryhthmbox, i enabled the plug in but i have no idea where to go from there
<domjohnson> Is there a way to monitor TCP and UDP connections in Karmic?
<Mkools> Ok thanks once again guys?
<imbrandon> ugh ok i got a ubuntu 9.10 install ( headless , only access via ssh ) that seems to be going to sleep or hybernate every half an hour or so, i thought i disabled all PM and even removed some of the packages, what log can i look in to track this down ?
<Stargaze> Kudi, Ipod will be supported as from Lucid 10.04
<h00k> Stargaze: the iPod is supported now.
<Urda> ...um usr13 what setting in compizConfig am I looking for lol
<Stargaze> h00k, even in Rhythmbox?
<h00k> Stargaze: yes, depending on what iPod you have.
<Stargaze> all right
<h00k> Stargaze: touch/iphone not yet.
<zoug> videos flicker when compiz is on. any solutions? i have nvidia drivers from website.
<Stargaze> h00k, i guess i mixed up iPhone and iPod, then
<Dr_Willis> zoug:  compiz  as a 'vblank/vsync' or somthing setting in the CCSM tool that helps that a lot
<seb__> almoxarife: you got me an idea. i added launchpad to my sources list couple of weeks ago
<GeekSquid> Kudi: I still haven't figured that out in RB, I use amarok (because = it just works)
<zoug> Dr_Willis: hmm, never heard that. let me try
<h00k> Kudi: if your iPod is supported, it will show up on the left sideof Rhythmbox when it's plugged in
<Kudi> geeksquid: they need to address that issue
<h00k> Kudi: Then you can click/drag music from your library to the device
<GeekSquid> Kudi: I believe Lucid is on track to address that
<h00k> Kudi: if it doesn't show up, you either have an unsupported iPod, or the plugin isn't enabled
<Kudi> h00k: i dont even see the left panel anymore, i remember that in the old version tho
<h00k> Kudi: you don'tsee the left panel in Rhythmbox?
<madrid> hola algun español
<GeekSquid> !es | madrid
<erUSUL> !es | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kudi> h00k: nope and i have the latest version for sure
<h00k> Kudi: view -> side pane
<h00k> Kudi: or F9
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Im having some OS and HD issues. I really need some help debugging it (while my system is alive) For some reason it looks like my system has become read only! while i was using it... How might i go about debugging this issue? Is my OS at fault? my raid array or my HDDs?
<[-Haza-]> Im really worried in going to lose data here so any help is appreciated
<[-Haza-]> even when i plug in my external HDD to do a backup i have problems. (cannot access the external HDD)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: when there is a serios error main fs is mounted read only. see system logs
<usr13> [-Haza-]: ls -l
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Perfect. I'll have a look there
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Okay. I have the log open but i can't pastebin it! :)
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Is there anything im looking for in particular?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: go to the end of the log. go upwards till you find the errors... should be pretty obvious
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: I/O erros mostly
<usr13> [-Haza-]: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit /var/log/messages
<Pici> usr13: Thats tough when the filesystem is read-only.
<seb__> Dr_Willis: without a xorg.conf it works fine
<usr13> Pici: Yes, that would be a problem.
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: If you were willing to take a minute i could past you the log file in a PM?
<markdymek_> i accidentally deleted the lower panel how do i get it back?
<alice_32> hi could please someone tell me how to find from shell firefox pid?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: no in pm please
<[-Haza-]> Hehe. Its a fun (if not a little scary) problem
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: use a pastebin
<GeekSquid> alice_32: ps aux |grep firefox
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Okay
<erUSUL> markdymek_: right click on the other panel choose new panel
<usr13> [-Haza-]: Just look at the last few lines and see what looks interesting and tell us.
<usr13> [-Haza-]: tail -f /var/log/messages
<markdymek_> how do i get back the desktop switching?
<DexterF> hi
<seb__> anybody got an idea how to debug a xorg.conf?
<usr13> [-Haza-]: and plug in the external HD
<erUSUL> seb__: see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[-Haza-]> usr13: Okay. 2 secs
<[-Haza-]> http://pastebin.com/Ue1gCsMQ
<DexterF> will there be a "classic" theme in 10.04 and where can I complain about the fugly new one?
<[-Haza-]> Im afraid i cannot access the external HD
<DexterF> I mean: damn.
<[-Haza-]> the error i get is something along the lines of...
<VCoolio> markdymek_: right click, add to panel, search for 'pager' and 'window list'
<GeekSquid> DexterF:  I believe you will be able to fall back, offtopic for here, but it was SABDFL's call
<Stargaze> !lucid| DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<h00k> DexterF: Lucid conversation is in #ubuntu+1
<seb__> erUSUL: what i can see there? I see no debug messages
<[-Haza-]> "An error occurred whil accessing foo the system respondedord.freedesktop.Hal.device.volume.UnknownFailure cannot obtain lock on /media/hal-mtab"
<[-Haza-]> Whew, has to write that one manually :)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: well looking here http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Just looking.
<gui7> hello
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: maybe a cabling issue  (did you move the computer or something) ? loose cables
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: or something more serious
<gui7> i need to mount a drive, but the label on the partition (ntfs) has a space
<gui7> how do i correctly escape it?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: if the data is imortant i will do backup ASAP
<trijntje> gui7, tab autocompletion
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: It is important but i cannot access external HDDs
<VCoolio> gui7: put a \ before the space, or entire path between " "
<erUSUL> gui7: you do not need the label to mount it ...
<gui7> VCoolio, thanks
<gui7> erUSUL, i know, but i liek having the mnt points the same as labels :P
<erUSUL> gui7: ok; others have given you the right answers :)
<usr13> [-Haza-]: What type of file system(s) is it?  sudo fdisk -l
<Klyax> Hey guys what's a program to read .CBR
<rautamiekka> When compiling a kernel, should I leave "System V IPC" enabled ?
<[-Haza-]> usr13: The output for fdisk -l is not looking good
<[-Haza-]> one line: "Unable to seek on /dev/sda"
<erUSUL> Klyax: tried evince ?
<Adyboy> anybody using orbitron in wine?
<erUSUL> Klyax: i know it works with *.cbz
<danielecr> testing nouveau, how to set kms?
<erUSUL> !appdb > Adyboy
<ubottu> Adyboy, please see my private message
<Klyax> let me try
<Pici> Klyax: comix can read .cbr
<Adyboy> Ubotto: Many thanks
<Klyax> Pici, not in repos?
<Pici> !info comix | Klyax
<ubottu> Klyax: comix (source: comix): GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1 (karmic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<Klyax> i'm in jaunty i think
<Klyax> ok got it
<Klyax> thanks man
<Pici> Klyax: Its been in the repositories  since at least dapper.
<danielecr> me
<usr13> [-Haza-]: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<[-Haza-]> usr13: Okay
<gui7> sometimes my external HD won't auto-mount :/
<phrearch> hi
<qetuR> I have an external TV (42" panasonic) connected with a HDMI cable. When I activate the TV I can't see the whole picture (missing on top and on sides). Im guessing it is the wrong resolution but I'm not capable to change it. It sais "prefered" resulotion on the display is 1280*720, but the display is 1024*768. Is it possible to change this?
<phrearch> i have 1 proliant server (8core/10gb). does it make sense to install ubuntu enterprise cloud on it, when wanting to virtualize machines?
<[-Haza-]> usr13: Okay i have some output but im afraid i cannot pastebin now. Since my FF crashed (i guess due to my OS being a little broken)
<gui7> any idea why my external Hd isn't auto-mounting - I've unplugged + plugged it back in...
<[-Haza-]> and i cannot reopen FF
<[-Haza-]> I know its a pain but can i PM you these 10 lines?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: you should be doing all this dignosys from a livecd to avoid further damage ....
<gui7> i can see it on the log file
<gui7> any help?
<usr13> [-Haza-]: Does it appear that you are experiencing a HD failure?
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Okay. i was afraid to shutdown since i had trouble mounting the OS using the live CD last time :s
<scavenger_> I have a quick question... should my Linksys WUSB65GC work out-of-the-box?
<scavenger_> *54GC
<gui7> any help?
<gui7> how should i mount it?
<[-Haza-]> usr13: I think so if i try to LS some dir's i get I/O errors
<gui7> it's in /dev/sdc or something i think
<ASULutzy> gui7: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<gui7> ASULutzy, sudo fdisk -l recognized the disk + all partitions as normal
<erUSUL> gui7: devkit-disks --mount /dev/sdc1
<ASULutzy> gui7: I was more asking because in order to mount it you'll need to know which partition it is you want to mount
<gui7> ASULutzy, according to fdisk, it's /dev/sdc1
<GeekSquid> qetuR: the panasonic's have a function to change the aspect ratio... Should be on the remote, if not it will be in the menus of the tv
<ASULutzy> So, if you wanted to mount /dev/sdc1 to /media/stuff, you could do sudo mkdir /media/stuff && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/stuff
<gui7> ASULutzy, wheni try and mount it it gives me this output: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mntpoint --->> mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<[-Haza-]> usr13: erUSUL: So you think it would be a good idea to shutdown and boot from the live CD? Go from there? I'll need to remount my OS and if i understand correctly its a little more complex if my OS is on a raid array?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: what type of raid is it?
<[-Haza-]> Striped
<[-Haza-]> 2 320gb HDs
<[-Haza-]> 2x
<qetuR> GeekSquid: thats not it, i cant change so i can see the whole screen
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: linux raid? bios fakeraid ?
<markdymek_> im having a very weird issue
<markdymek_> not sure if its just this program
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Oh, Bios raid. Sorry im not very tech savvy :)
<gui7> why doesnt ubuntu auto-mount my external hd?
<markdymek_> but i am unable to untar things
<markdymek_> anyone here use dropbox?
<ani_age21> i have intex tv card but not able get worked http://pastebin.ca/1828646
<lenz> I use dropbox
<ani_age21> alredy try 154 and 158 card
<cboyer1951> hello, new user here; windows vista machine, windows on sdb/hd0 drive, and ubuntu on sba drive; all installed ok with unetbin (spelling), but 'nothing' is available to load on my architecture, can I just upgrade this online now to ubuntu studio? :)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: you can mount it from the livecd (you have to install dmraid and run a few commands iirc)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: given the raid comes up and all
<GeekSquid> qetuR: other option is use VLC, it isn't perfect, however it will allow you to adjust the aspect ratio with software ... also what video card do you have?
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: I think it does as i saw it when i installed gparted
<rautamiekka> Is initramfs mandatory as part of booting up Ubuntu 9.04-based systems ?
<cboyer1951> thank you erUSUL, i'll look into doing that
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Im going to boot from then live cd now. Okay?
<cboyer1951> is this all logged?i'll copy/paste to noteditor
<qetuR> GeekSquid: im not watching movies, im playing games. And I really want to see the whole screen. All of my friends who plug their TV into HDMI will get this scaling problem.
<Lab> What the date for new ubuntu?!
<qetuR> GeekSquid: I have Nvidia
<GeekSquid> qetuR: and are you using nvidia-settings?
<cboyer1951> mine? 9.10
<cboyer1951> 9.10 386
<cboyer1951> yes, i upgraded the nvidia settings, which is good i have an amd nvidia motherboard
<qetuR> GeekSquid: ye!
<iggimin> If I installed gnome with "acpi=off" how can I fix the hardware functionality? Currently none of the function keys work, and the mouse often disappears
<rautamiekka> Is initramfs mandatory as part of booting up Ubuntu 9.04-based systems ?
<lenz> same problem
<lenz> can't install nvidia driver on nvidia nforce 5200
<erUSUL> rautamiekka: yes; you need it at least for uuid's
<lenz> the orogonal driver not installable
<rautamiekka> Thank you, erUSUL
<lenz> and nvidia-glx - does not work
<rautamiekka> lenz: one of my friends realized that the older nVidia drivers for Linux are blocked from working and the new ones don't work at all.
<iggimin> Ubuntu wouldn't install at all unless I forced Grub to add "acpi=off" but now we can't even adjust screen brightness levels
<cboyer1951> so, I can mount ubuntu studio from livecd? and run it yes, but how to have that replace my existing new 386 ubuntu 9.10?
<GeekSquid> qetuR: unfortunately, tv's and computers don't talk very well, what you need to do it really well is use a scaler ... see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_scaler , they are a little expensive
<lenz> rautamiekka, so it is some soluthion?
<cboyer1951> newbie here, is it possible to get a private window with someone who knows installation with ubuntu?
<iggimin> any knowledge in here regarding "acpi=off" ?
<iggimin> cboyer1951: what's up?
<gui7> i get an error while mounting a partition on an external hd: mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<arand> iggimin: acpi is pretty much hardware buttons and similar, so with no acpi, you won't get that interaction I'm afraid..
<ZykoticK9> iggimin, it does make sense that screen brightness (a power management feature) wouldn't work with ACPI disabled - if you're unclear what ACPI is see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<iggimin> Thanks guys - Ubuntu 9.10 would not install on the Toshiba laptop unless I had acpi=off - do you think there's a way to install on the thing without disabling acpi?
<Lord-Readman> Is it possible to make the menu on the left and the right
<iggimin> every time I loaded from the CD it displayed a LINUXVIDEO error and wouldn't go anywhere unless I set acpi=off
<Lord-Readman> as its left in 10.04
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<Lord-Readman> but both?
<donavan01> is anyone else having issues with flash ... doesnt always allow me to click on stuff ... any ideas?
<iggimin> Is there possibly a different distro that might work better with that particular hardware?
<Lord-Readman> iggimin, bios update?
<iggimin> Lord-Readman, that's worth a try. I will look into it. The bummer is I recommended to a grandma this new Toshiba (her old Toshiba worked fine) but it won't take
<iggimin> :(
<iggimin> I will check the BIOS update and return
<iggimin> Thanks!
<Lord-Readman> iggimin, for one of my toshiba laptops there was an update for XP and update for vista, i put the highest version number on
<Lord-Readman> and it made ubuntu work with it much better
<ZykoticK9> donavan01, for fix see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<donavan01> thanks zykotick9
<rautamiekka> Is it necessary to compile Profiling Support at all ? I can choose between DO NOT COMPILE, COMPILE AS MODULE, COMPILE DIRECTLY INTO KERNEL. It is an experimental feature. I went to read about OProfile but I dunno if it's necessary to compile even the Profiling Support since it appears to be useful to determine system performance.
<Lorena> ola
<Lorena> hello
<Lorena> hi?
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Back
<Guest70408> hdey
<Guest70408> ksdgjidgidf
<Guest70408> bicth
<Guest70408> your bicth
<Samual> Hey I added an option to Nautilus Action Configuration (I already had one on before, this would be the second one) and when I have it enabled it causes Nautilus to segfault
<Samual> I don't know why, anyone know?
<[-Haza-]> So i rebooted and was thrown into a maintainence console (after trying to mount the OS and failing). I was told to run fsck so i did. And fixed a bunch of problems (Pressing Y when prompted)
<DebiansArmy> Does anyone notice difference if they add 2 gig of ram from 1 gig with linux???
<[-Haza-]> And im back ijn the system with access to stuff (for now)
<h00k> DebiansArmy: sure.
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: i'm back too
<[-Haza-]> Im going to take this opportunity to backup my stuff. afterwards i want to determine if the HDs are failing
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: How might i go about that?
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: And welcome back :)
<rautamiekka> DebiansArmy: I haven't specifically tested but I dare to say it will be useful
<DebiansArmy> great does updating video card help in linux??
<Haegin> hi, anyone in here know about NIC bonding in ubuntu? Specifically whether you can bond accross two networks with different ip ranges?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: backup ? another hd (external or internal) is the best option
<KB1JWQ> Haegin: That's not how bonding works.
<erUSUL> Haegin: ^
<rautamiekka> Is it necessary to compile Profiling Support at all ? I can choose between DO NOT COMPILE, COMPILE AS MODULE, COMPILE DIRECTLY INTO KERNEL. It is an experimental feature. I went to read about OProfile but I dunno if it's necessary to compile even the Profiling Support since the whole point of Profiling is only useful to determine system performance.
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Yeah i have an external HD for back up that i can now access after that fsck i did
<DebiansArmy> getting a gt 240 1gb ram gddr5 does this also make the system faster...???
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: then copy you iportant data to it (all your home for a start)
<Haegin> KB1JWQ: ok, originally I had my server on our home network connected over gigabit with a wireless fallback that was used when it got unplugged (don't even ask why it gets unplugged... housemates)
<h00k> !compilekernel | rautamiekka
<ubottu> rautamiekka: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<illsci> Hey how do you get ipods to work on ubunut?  I want to just use rhythmbox but when i move music over to the ipod the ipod menu never shows any of the music once I disconnect??
<psilo2> [-Haza-]: smartctl will you tell you about disk health if the drive is SMART-enabled.
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<illsci> I've been googling around and haven't found any soluions
<steffan> DebiansArmy: it doesn't neccasarily make the machine faster. if what you're doing now isn't taking up your current ram then you're not likely to see a vast improvement
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<steffan> DebiansArmy: as "you don't need it"
<Haegin> then my housemate decided he wanted to try QoS so I'm on a different network to the wireless (which is outside the QoS bit as it still goes directly through the router)
<iggimin> Lord-Readman, before you updated your BIOS on the Toshiba, did you have to use "acpi=off" ?
<[-Haza-]> psilo2: I see. And i guess i can tell if the drive is smart enabled by running the tool? :)
<Haegin> KB1JWQ: and now I'm trying to get my bonding working again accross both networks
<psilo2> [-Haza-]: right
<Lord-Readman> iggimin, didnt try it because no linux worked
<Lord-Readman> I put the latest bios on and then it installed fine
<[-Haza-]> psilo2: Okay. Thank you
<erUSUL> Haegin: bonding makes a single card out of two. a single card can only be on a network
<Haegin> erUSUL: ah ok, fair enough
<PyroPhelia> Does mdadm routinely check the raid?  I've got a 15disk raid 6 and I just noteced the status in mdstat was
<PyroPhelia> 19046766336 blocks level 6, 128k chunk, algorithm 2 [15/15] [UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU]
<PyroPhelia>       [==========>..........]  check = 52.2% (764931452/1465135872) finish=1982.0min speed=5886K/sec
<StryKaizer> Got 3 accs in evolution, all have new mails, and the Evolution Panel says (0) mails on each account
<iggimin> Lord-Readman, oh - you didn't even with acpi=off before updating the BIOS?
<DebiansArmy> steffan: plaining on playing games in either windows or linux just not sure if emulators are the way to go to play games or if Windows Xp is better... :) I also play lots of movies in linux and youtube videos... I should see lots improvement to my gt 7300 hopefully ,,, :)
<Lord-Readman> iggimin, i updated the bios in windows
<Lord-Readman> x
<igelman3g> okay, seriously, what IS this?
<igelman3g> i be very confused
<iggimin> Lord-Readman, also, you mentioned Vista and XP - this new box has Windows 7 - would you say I need to go into Win7 and update the BIOS from there?
<KB1JWQ> erUSUL: Not quite true.  VLANs!
<igelman3g> virtual LAN! hooray!
<Lord-Readman> iggimin, yes go to win7 visit the toshiba website, download the bios for ur machine
<Lord-Readman> update
<Lord-Readman> try ubuntu again
<Lord-Readman> etc
<FloodBot1> Lord-Readman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salamanca1977> alguna venezolana por aqui
<sadata> Anyone know what file Ubuntu's Startup Applications entries get written to?  It's not rc.local.
<igelman3g> oh this is tech support. bye
<iggimin> yep yep k k -thx!
<Haegin> erUSUL: next question - do you know anything about creating a wireless access point using a zd1211rw chipset thing?
<tomiondrums> hi, when i do a df
<tomiondrums> i get a line (amongst others) that says:
<tomiondrums> none                   20G  5.9G   13G  33% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<rautamiekka> I've read that page, h00k, but it doesn't help the smallest bit
<DebiansArmy> sadata: you use sysv-r-contl for boot time not quite sure what your aiming for..
<tomiondrums> what doest this line mean? where does it come from?
<DebiansArmy> sadata: ubuntu doesn't run deamons... like bsd'
<sadata> DebiansArmy: Thanks. Is that a file?
<topacio> OLaa
<DebiansArmy> sadata: no program for run times will not help with applications starting at boot up...
<DebiansArmy> sadata: you might want to aim for Lucid Lynx 10.04 at the end of the month... :)
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Check this out: http://imagebin.ca/view/wFqlF82.html
<ZykoticK9> DebiansArmy, Lucid is released at end of next month
<h00k> sadata: check ~/.config/autostart
<DebiansArmy> ZykoticK9: thanks didn't know that..
<[-Haza-]> When itry to copy files to the external HD it copies a couple of files then throws an error. so i ls the /media and get that message
<ZykoticK9> DebiansArmy, 52 days from today
<trolekins> is there a way to apt-get strictly to ipv4? I see nothing in the man pages
<sadata> Thanks h00k. That's what I was looking for.
<DebiansArmy> ZykoticK9: looking forward to it.. :)
<carljm> Anyone know where Rhythmbox in Karmic stores playlists? Found an older forums thread that said ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/..., but I've created a playlist and there's still no ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<DebiansArmy> why do we seem to get hit by the same question like 10 times in one day... It seems like there is a theme for the day yesterday it was sound drivers today it is boot times... what gives???
<GeekSquid> DebiansArmy: every day is different, and yet still the same somehow (still learning > 5 years in)
<erUSUL> Haegin: no sorry
<DebiansArmy> 15+ Years and still something new every day to make life easier.... :)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: what is access endpoint ?
<GeekSquid> GeekSquid: I was just talking about ubuntu... been at computers for 24 years
<erUSUL> carljm: ~/.config/rhythmbox/ ?
<DebiansArmy> GeekSquid: feel ubuntu is still to bloated with uneeded software...
<adrian__> hello everybody!
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Sorry buddy i do not understand..
<carljm> erUSUL: nope, not there either
<adrian__> what are u doing in this wonderful day?
<adrian__> :))
<adrian__> I have a question
<DebiansArmy> adrian__: go ahead
<SQK> shoot dude !
<DebiansArmy> adrian__: we all have questions just some we can't answer... :)
<adrian__> I have a wireless network connected to internet
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: is the external hd?
<adrian__> when I connect the wired network
<DebiansArmy> adrian__: does it work... :)
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Yes its a 1tb usb external
<adrian__> the internet does't work
<sheldon> hello, i need a tutorial to customize an ubuntu server cd.
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: seems like it disconnected ?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<DebiansArmy> adrian__: hmmm... bad cat5 cable...
<adrian__> it seems  that the wired network become default
<adrian__> if I cut the cable
<SQK> adrian__: do you get any kind of conectivity ?, IP address ??
<kaje> Is there someway I can read a text file in ubuntu and have it show whitespace characters? I want to check if this file is using /r/n for a newline
<adrian__> the internet is working again
<tryggvib> I am having trouble with my sound card in 8.10, I need to install the ubuntu-modules (I believe)... I am using kernel 2.6.25-2-38 but the only linux-ubuntu-modules I see with apt-cache search are version: 2.6.24-27-386. Can anybody help me figure things out?
<erUSUL> kaje: cat -v file
<ozzie_> #ubuntu-meeting
<D-coy> :O
<adrian__> so I want my wireless network to stay default for internet
<DebiansArmy> adrian__: hardware laptop desktop... give us some background..
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Yeah that looks like whats happening. but why?
<zmanning> has anyone got airtunes working with ubuntu?
<boselb> Hi, I have a strange problem with my wireless connection. I installed ubuntu destop 9.10 on my acer aspire one d250 for some days ago, all worked fine including the wireless. Then yesterday, I started to get problems, I can't see my access point any more, I can see alot of other access points but mine is gone. Any suggestions of what can be wrong?
<erUSUL> kaje: if you see ^M at the end of lines it uses msdos endings (\r\n)
<[-Haza-]> i mean it just disconnects while itry to copy files to it
<adrian__> laptop with wireless network
<sheldon> erUSUL, it's possible to add a programm installed with the sources ?
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: dunno; tailf -n25 /var/log/messages
<kaje> erUSUL: thanks!
<adrian__> desktop  wired connected with laptop
<conb123> Hiya I'm going to be doing a fresh install of ubuntu a little bit later and I was wondering whether or not you guys feel that lucid lynx is stable enough to install just yet. What would you say?
<erUSUL> sheldon: really dunno
<adrian__> I have to change a firewall setting ?
<i2> hi i use mint 8 with fluxbox , how can i add layout for keyboard like kde ?
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Heheh: 8 18:56:23 hobbes kernel: [ 1957.713628] mount.ntfs-3g[3081]: segfault at 8174fcb ip b7720661 sp bf8bd110 error 4 in libntfs-3g.so.54.0.0[b7700000+30000]
<erUSUL> conb123: ask in #ubuntu+1
<[-Haza-]> Awesome :D
<DebiansArmy> boselb: unplug the router and access point and plug them back in see if it was a power surge...
<erUSUL> !mint | i2
<ubottu> i2: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<conb123> erUSUL: Sorry
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: remoun it
<FoolsRun> Hi, can someone quick tell me what the actual word for "linux users" is so I can research my own question?
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Done
<redwood> if i want to switch the 9.04 desktop theme back to the one it came with, as shipped, which one would that be?
<boselb> DebiansArmy: I already tried that. I also tried to change the channel to a number under 10, but it still don't work.
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: ?? what is the work for windows users?
<adrian__> does anybody knows what I have to do ?
<erUSUL> word*
<jefelex> is there any software for 8.10 to access the ubuntu cloud?
<wrapster> im using vuze to download torrents.. I see that my download rate is not going beyond 40kB/s while i should easily get 128kB/s
<wrapster> any configurations that im missing?
<DebiansArmy> adrian__: explain this a bit better a laptop using wireless and the desktop using wired correct
<boselb> I had firestarter installed for a day to try it out, I didnt have problems with it, but I dont now if that can have caused some problems
<adrian__> yes
<adrian__> brb in 15 min
<DebiansArmy> boselb: unplug the router and access point and plug them back in see if it was a power surge...
<FoolsRun> erUSUL: is there a word for Linux system users that I could search by? I want to research setting up Samba to authenticate linux users rather than its own list of users
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: you want to map samba usernames to linux usernames ?
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: user; username; login name etc...
<DebiansArmy> boselb: sounds to me one or the other device has hick uped so it can't see the lan... also login with wireconnection to back of router use the defualt ip address like 192.168.1.0 login to the router...
<coolcat> where does man look for man pages?
<adrian__> wired connection becomes the default route and the internet stops working
<FoolsRun> erUSUL: yes. I want to not have to maintain two lists of users
<erUSUL> coolcat: /usr/share/man/ /usr/local/share/man/ etc
<erUSUL> coolcat: MANPATH
<adrian___> I am with network problem
<DebiansArmy> adrian___: tell me what your isp is
<coolcat> erUSUL, thanks
<phrearch> hey
<Aeronius> hey
<adrian___> I am from romania
<Aeronius> I am from Florida
<adrian___> sorry brb in 15 min
<Aeronius> woo
<Aeronius> woot
<phrearch> im installing ubuntu server, and have to select a software collection for my dedicated server, which will be hosting virtual machines
<phrearch> which package do i need?
<phrearch> virtual machine host?
<Aeronius> L33t h4x0r h337
<Aeronius> lol
<ikonia> phrearch: well, as your hosting virtual machines......
<ikonia> Aeronius: ?
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: i lived in florida , st pete... :) wonderful weather except during hurracanes..
<Aeronius> I'm a total noob
<cboyer1951> i received help in here today! thank you! immns, i couldn't get 'Ardour' loaded, 'not avail for your hardware architecture' error message on my new i386 ubuntu 9.10 install, refreshing Synaptic Package Managed, fixed it! yes! :)
<cboyer1951> THANK YOU! :)
<Aeronius> I'm so noob I'm l33t at it
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: i think you can make a linux system via PAM authentificate users against samba password files ....
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: where do you want to start???
<al_> when plugging a new disk in for the first time, is there something i have to do to get it to show up in fdisk -l?
<ikonia> Aeronius: ok - please stop using "leet" speak, this channel is for ubuntu support
<Ranakah> tnx
<Aeronius> Sry
<Aeronius> Being silly
<FoolsRun> erUSUL: what about the other way around? Authenticate Samba against the system's users?
<nibbler_> al_, no, normaly not. check dmesg
<Aeronius> I want to figure out how to play a dvd
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: mplayer
<al_> nibbler_: k - ta
<nibbler_> Aeronius, try vlc video player, make sure you have the css libs installed
<Aeronius> and how do I kill a process if I don't know exactly what process it is?
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: vlc is a good one
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: i dunno really; maybe in #ubuntu-server there is more knowledgable people.
<jalons> Didn't there used to be a "my computer" or similar jazz on the desktop for ubuntu?  Did that go away with karmic?  And lastly, how do I get taht back?
<erUSUL> !dvd | Aeronius
<ubottu> Aeronius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VCoolio> Aeronius: if it's a window, do 'xkill' and click it; else search for it with "ps -ef | grep <whatever>" and then "kill <pid>"
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/pam.html
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: right click your toolbar > add to panel > select kill program will put it on your toolbar
<Aeronius> how to do xkill?
<Friction[1]> does pigeon keep crashing for anyone else?
<VCoolio> Aeronius: alt+f2, enter it; or see what DebiansArmy said
<erUSUL> VCoolio: pgrep <whatever> or directly pkill <whatever> :)
<ervis_> anyone know how to change OS fingerprint  Linux (ubuntu) look like Windows  or Linux kernel 2.6 look like Linux 2.4 or ubuntu like centos
<ervis_> ?
<ikonia> ervis_: why ?
<VCoolio> erUSUL: ah, yes; always forget that, having aliases
<ervis_> security reason
<jalons> ervis_: depends what's looking
<ikonia> ervis_: that's not a security rason
<ZykoticK9> jalons, gconf-editor the path is /apps/nautilus/desktop - then add checks to the icons you want visible
<ikonia> ervis_: just firewall your machine off to stop it being queried
<abe3k> guys how do I login with my user and pass to the channel
<abe3k> I'm verified but forgot how to login
<erUSUL> ervis_: there is anetfilter module that does that http://ippersonality.sourceforge.net/
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: do you know how to use command line interface like dos ..??? if not use the graphical tool till you get use to command line...
<ikonia> abe3k: join #freenode and ask
<[-Haza-]> psilo2: Interesting tool!
<jalons> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much.
<ervis_> its for kernel 2.4 not for 2.6
<[-Haza-]> psilo2: smartmontools that is
<ikonia> ervis_: what do you want to stop querying it ?
<robbit10> Guys, can one of you test out the security of my CMS please? http://robbit10.nl.tt/SiteGenCMS/?page=admin
<al_> will disks connected via a USB bridge show up in fdisk -l?
<ikonia> al_: yes
<ervis_> yes
<robbit10> Oh, wait, wrong channel
<Aeronius> I couldn't find select kill in the task bar add...
<al_> hmm, this one aint - rebooting brb
<robbit10> thought I was in #ubuntu-offtopic
<robbit10> sorry.
<diogo> After I installed msttcorefonts and chromium, the fonts on my browser seem strange and are very different from the ones I get in windows. Can someone help me?
<ikonia> ervis_: yes what ?
<Aeronius> and how do you scroll up in irrsi?
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: did you right click it and add to panell/?
<Aeronius> irssi?
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: up arrows
<ikonia> Aeronius: pageup/down
<jaypur> anyone that knows php could help me???
<ikonia> jaypur: loads of guys in ##php
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: page up and down sorry
<DebiansArmy> ops
<Aeronius> up arrow gives me the last things I wrote
<Bittarman> robbit10, sure... http://robbit10.nl.tt/SiteGenCMS/?page=../../../../../../../../etc/passwd
<Aeronius> ok, got it
<jaypur> ikonia, i'm there and no one helped me already lol
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: page up and down sorry
<ikonia> Aeronius: page up / down
<ikonia> jaypur: wait then
<Aeronius> page up/ down, got it
<jaypur> ikonia, k
<Bittarman> robbit10, hint.. give up, php aint for you.;)
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: you add themes to irssi yet
<trism> Aeronius: if you don't have those keys, you can do esc p and esc n
<DebiansArmy> trism: thanks for that
<Aeronius> no themes
<blue_pearl> hi any one knows how do i ssh to my work computer running Windows from home using my Ubuntu lappy??
<ervis_> defating NMAP OS DETECTION
<frankS2> lol
<Aeronius> ok, there's a process up in my GUI that I can't tell what is
<ikonia> ervis_: just firewall it
<erUSUL> blue_pearl: there is no ssh server for windows
<llutz> erUSUL: there is
<acura> blue_pearl: Running openssh or similar on your work computer.
<llutz> blue_pearl: look at freesshd
<ikonia> ervis_: and that's not detected from the kernel, but things like common ports etc
<acura> erUSUL: No, there is.
<erUSUL> llutz: i stand corrected
<Aeronius> I killed pulseaudio (after ctl alt f1 to use tty1) because GUI was all frozen
<blue_pearl> i heard that we can download some kind of software for windows to enale ssh in windows.
<acura> blue_pearl: But if your IT-department wanted you to SSH to your work computer they would have installed it for you. Think about that.
<davidng> where is "/boot/grub/menu.lst" in karmic kaola?
<philosophia> i have a service that does not normally log to syslog - anyone know how i can get it to log to syslog in addition to its default logging?
<VCoolio> davidng: /etc/default/grub
<ikonia> blue_pearl: yes, there is windows ssh service, but thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: restart your system don't kill processes like that usually it will not start again so a reboot is best...
<ScislaC> Does anyone know why a custom launcher for an app won't work even though the file it's trying to execute can be run from the command line?
<davidng> thanks
<diogo> After I installed msttcorefonts and chromium, the fonts on my browser seem strange and are very different from the ones I get in windows. Can someone help me?
<Aeronius> ok, boo on reboot
<ikonia> ScislaC: probably missing an env environment thats in your shell, but not in the launcher
<erUSUL> !grub2 > davidng
<Aeronius> Thanks for the help
<ubottu> davidng, please see my private message
<llutz> blue_pearl: http://www.freesshd.com/     http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html
<acura> diogo: sudo fc-cache -vf
<ZykoticK9> ScislaC, select the "run in terminal" option for your launcher
<psilo2> erUSUL: blue_pearl: sure there is an SSH server for windows..
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: no system is perfect... what did you expect :)???
<ScislaC> ZykoticK9: If only that worked... which is why this is very strange to me.
<blue_pearl> thanx all for the link and info :)
<Guest9094> hello
<davidng> ubottu: where is the private mesage?
<ZykoticK9> ScislaC, does it require sudo to be run?  what is the program?  what launch command are you using?
<Aeronius> so what should I add to irssi?
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: themes and change the defualts in terminal if using gnome
<Guest9094> I am trying to set some environmental variables to the .profile but it does not seem to be working.
<ScislaC> ZykoticK9: no to sudo, it's gimp-2.7 (I build from git), the command is "/opt/gimp-2.7/bin/gimp-2.7"
<ZykoticK9> ScislaC, sorry man - looks good from here.  best of luck.
<Aeronius> You mean mess around with the terminal?  I did that
<adrian___> ok I am back
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: you also can add to it show messages in the notifier will help and set the system to beep you..
<Aeronius> I like my colors and stuff
<Curly_Q> Aeronius, when you say reboot, do you mean 1.] Hard Boot? 2.}Soft Boot? or Linux OS Boot?
<Aeronius> I have the cloud background set to a transparent, it looks sweet
<ScislaC> ZykoticK9: thanks...
<Aeronius> I was just going to do the whole restart thing
<DebiansArmy> Curly_Q: soft boot...
<erUSUL> Guest9094: define not working ... (.profile is only loaded on login)
<Aeronius> You guys like my name?  Great for a noob, right?
<Friction[1]> bloody pigeon crap
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: to respond to a user here just type the first to letter of the name and hit tab...
<Guest9094> is there anyone to help me with my issue?
<Darxus> Is there really no program that will log the data to tell me what program just brought my server swapping to its knees?  Sure, I can throw something together with ps and perl, but hasn't this been done?
<Curly_Q> DebiansArmy thanks for the info. I know a lot of Techy guys that like to brag about their "UPTIME" I was wondering if that was the type of boot.
<b6w9a> anyone here running Linux Mint? I've been a diehard ubuntu fan, but Linux Mint takes ubuntu to a whole new level...
<Aeronius> DebiansArmy: cool
<Darxus> b6w9a: I tried linux mint, it's lame.
<Aeronius> is that why it highlights your name?
<b6w9a> care to elaborate Darxus?
<Aeronius> DebiansArmy: name?
<Darxus> b6w9a: As far as I'm concerned, it's just an overgrown theme for ubuntu, with the massive disadvantage that it doesn't support upgrades.
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: lol
<ZykoticK9> !ot | b6w9a Darxus
<ubottu> b6w9a Darxus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epic-468> !ot
<erUSUL> Darxus: sar from sysstat ?
<Aeronius> DebiansArmy: cool name right?
<b6w9a> Darxus: doesn't support what updates?
<erUSUL> !mint > b6w9a
<ubottu> b6w9a, please see my private message
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: urs or mine..
<funkiwan> how can i make a change to my x config if my machine doesn't use xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> funkiwan: just create one if you need to
<Aeronius> DebiansArmy: mine, but yours is cool too, mine's cool cuz I'm a noob, get it?
<ZykoticK9> funkiwan, generate one http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Guest9094> is there anyone available to help me out here?
<erUSUL> Guest9094: again define not working ... (.profile is only loaded on login)
<Aeronius> DebiansArmy: erronious?
<tehbaut> I'm connected to an ubuntu server via SSH and the format is odd... normally the tab key autocompletes, but this instance just types a tab_space, and the arrows don't allow you to edit, nor does the shift+insert paste... any ideas why?
<geminidomino> I've been having endless trouble getting a microphone to work (old school, "line in" type, not USB) since 8.04, and it seems with every update the steps requires to fix that change. Rather than pitching a fit about it, I figured I'd ask the guys in the know: is that a gnome thing? Would switching to Kubuntu make it more straightforward?
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: oh... I was taking in a different way ok... lose lips sink ships... lol
<carljm> Bummer. Appears that nobody on the entire internet has a clue where Rhythmbox puts its playlists these days.
<KB1JWQ> geminidomino: Try it and see.  Install kdesktop, select that at login, and see if it works there.
<Aeronius> ok, I'm gonna restart
<Aeronius> laters!
<DebiansArmy> Aeronius: good luck
<geminidomino> KB1JWQ: Guess not then. I did try that, but I wasn't sure if the underlying PA stuff was still because I was using the mainline instead of a clean Kubuntu install.
<Guest9094> is there anyone that can help me with my  problem
<KB1JWQ> geminidomino: COuld try with a livecd too.
<DebiansArmy> Guest9094: ask the question please ... we are not mind readers... and will get stuck with other conversations...
<geminidomino> KB1JWQ: That's a thought. I've been using it for desktop use for so long I completely forgot about live CDs. :)
<geminidomino> Thanks
<funkiwan> ZykoticK9: will give that a try. thanks.
<KB1JWQ> geminidomino: That's why they pay me the medium bucks.
<geminidomino> I'll grab an ISO and have a stab at it. Thanks again.
<DebiansArmy> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<coolcat> hi, i've installed intel compiler icc, but there does not seem to any way to uninstall it, anyone know how to do it?
<erUSUL> coolcat: the package with the installer may have a --uninstall option ?
<DebiansArmy> ubottu: what are you doing sleeping on the job.... hmmm... I'm going to tell Uncle Sam you haven't paid your taxes...
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rurti> hello
<guntbert> !hi | rurti
<ubottu> rurti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DebiansArmy> !spanish | ubottu
<ubottu> DebiansArmy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Curly_Q> Carl|m take a look here:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playlist
<erUSUL> !fishing | DebiansArmy
<ubottu> DebiansArmy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rurti> i need some help setting environment variables automatically
<guntbert> !botabuse | DebiansArmy
<DebiansArmy> guntbert: I dont think he will respond...
<DebiansArmy> lmao
<erUSUL> rurti: for your user ? ~/.bashrc ~/.profile
<rurti> did all that
<coolcat> erUSUL, There is no such option in install.sh script ./install.sh --help does not have any uninstall option
<VCoolio> rurti: in ~/.bashrc VAR=blah  export $VAR
<erUSUL> coolcat: then i dunno; ask the icc developers
<rurti> i really want them set on login so that what gui editors are used will have them available
<guntbert> DebiansArmy: that was directed at you  - don't play with ubottu please - btw ubottu is female :)
<|LM4L305CuR0> ops sorry :)
<rurti> i set them in the .profile in the user home directory but it doesnt seem to be taking
<DebiansArmy> lol ubottu have kids there goes the taxes they owe uncle sam...
<coolcat> erUSUL, the package has been isntalled in /opt/intel I am afraid of removing this file ... and damage my system ...
<erUSUL> rurti: do you log out log in to test ?
<rurti> the reason for it it to add a custom cross compiler chain
<rurti> yes
<rurti> i even rebooted the machine
<erUSUL> coolcat: if everything is there you can just remove it all
<rurti> 8 sorrychane
<erUSUL> coolcat: sudo rm -r /opt/intel/
<guntbert> DebiansArmy: stop that off topic chatter please
<mysticdarkhack> Hello all... ;D
<DebiansArmy> well got to get some sleep time for work in a while can't wait for my new graphics card and ram will update this dell with a factory psu... :)
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here with dual monitor, running karmic?
<DebiansArmy> later good luck to all...
<rurti> any idea what could be going wrong?
<mysticdarkhack> I have a problem with flash playing in fullscreen
<vivid> laggy?
<Maranatha> Hello. I am having an issue scanning a text document and saving it as a text file. I am using Xsane and every time I try to scan and save the document I get "Child process error - Failed to execute OCR command: gocr: No such file or directory
<rurti> erUSUL: still there/
<erUSUL> rurti: maybe you can tell what do those variables do and why you say they fail. if you open a terminal and do "echo $VAR" is that empty or show the spected value?
<rurti> erUSUL: one second i will check
<mysticdarkhack> I just setup a dual monitor, and when trying to fullscreen a flash video from other website, the video cut and two white block appear in the top and bottom, and also the video is small
<phrearch> hey
<dox_drum> Hi people! The NetworkManager applet on the gnome-panel of my computer has vanished. How could I recover it?
<guntbert> Maranatha: did you install gocr?
<Maranatha> I dont think so
<Maranatha> I will look for it and try to install it
<mysticdarkhack> So anyone how a fix or work around?
<xangua> dox_drum: nm-applet
<mysticdarkhack> ty
<phaedra> dox_drum, right click on top bar and add to panel
<phrearch> im trying to install a virtal machine with virt-install, but it returns domain installation does not appear to have been succesful.
<guntbert> !info gocr | Maranatha
<ubottu> Maranatha: gocr (source: gocr): A command line OCR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.46-2 (karmic), package size 201 kB, installed size 508 kB
<rurti> erUSUL: "echo $var" does not show anything, and "echo $PATH" does not show my variables ether
<erUSUL> rurti: what? o.0! echo $PATH does not work
<erUSUL> ?
<dox_drum> xangua, phaedra, I do not find it in the list (add to panel)
<erUSUL> that's imposible....
<LucidGuy> anyone know how to properly copy over images to an iphone?  Properly as in the photos tool can see and browse the images eg. camera roll.
<tim> help me laptop has screwed up it says failed to mount ctrl + D to terminate and re try
<rurti> erUSUL: it works however i do not see my added path to my custom tool chain.
<xangua> dox_drum: open the launcher (Alt+F2), type and Enter: nm-applet
<phaedra> dox_drum, check for 'network manager' in the list
<erUSUL> rurti: can you post your .profile ?
<erUSUL> !paste | rurti
<xangua> phaedra: no, it's not
<ubottu> rurti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rurti> how do i post it?
<elviritA> ola
<elviritA> quien ere
<dox_drum> xangua, Does nothing! :-(
<ZykoticK9> !es | elviritA
<ubottu> elviritA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elviritA> escribe en españo
<xangua> dox_drum: check if the procces (nm-applet) it's not already running
<dox_drum> phaedra, There is none!
<guntbert> rurti: read and follow what ubottu told you
<guntbert> rurti: for posting
<xIkititA> ola
<Maranatha> Thanks :)
<Maranatha> its working now
<julian__> hola
<dox_drum> xangua, Said it's sleeping
<kazagistar> I am connected to an university network which blocks ALL incoming connections... is there some way to make a permanent connection to a remote server, and somehow tunnel back along the connection? is this what VPN is?
<xIkititA> kien eres
<sylwek> jhjhj
<NinoScript> Hi!
<xangua> dox_drum: then finish it and launch it again, that should work ;)
<xIkititA> kien eres
<julian__> sabes cual es la direccion del irc de irchispano?
<erUSUL> !es | elviritA
<ubottu> elviritA: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> kazagistar: remote ssh-tunnel
<xangua> julian__: check in it's web
<xIkititA> porque te has ido
<llutz> kazagistar: reverse*   http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5779944.html
<dox_drum> xangua, It didn't work!
<kazagistar> llutz: Thanks a million!
<genii> xIkititA: Inglés solamente aquí
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<jettek> can we start virtualbox or vmware to run a specific guest OS and start with the operating system
<rurti> eUSUL: ok added it http://paste.ubuntu.com/391240/
<genii> xIkititA: /join #ubuntu-es
<xangua> dox_drum:  :S ....... do you have a 'notification area'¿¿
<NinoScript> I'm having problems with the Broadcom STA wireless driver :S I've followed everything I found on Google, but it still says that it's Active but not currently being used…
<dox_drum> xangua, What is a notification area?
<dox_drum> xangua, It does nothing... not even an error
<rurti> erUSUL: the stuff i added is after the comment at the end of the .profile file.
<kazagistar> dox_drum: by default, the notification area is in the upper right hand corner, and has little icons like networking connectivity
<xangua> dox_drum: is where some apps store a litle icon from were you can controll them
<erUSUL> rurti: export PATH="$PATH_PREFIX$PATH"
<erUSUL> rurti: that is wrong
<jettek> Hello guys only one question please is there any possibility to start virtualbox or vmware automatically as a service or whatever to run a specific guest OS and start with the operating system
<dox_drum> xangua, kazagistar, I don't know if I have a notification area
<erUSUL> rurti: also what does the + here is supposed to do? PATH_PREFIX+=
<dox_drum> xangua, kazagistar, I lost all my icon a week ago and I added otheer cuz I didn't find the default ones
<Curly_Q> Jettek are you using Linux in a Windows VMware environment?
<kazagistar> It is called the "Indicator Applet" in the add dialog
<jettek> any where please
<erUSUL> rurti: ok it appends the string
<jettek> I am using both linux and windows
<guntbert> jettek: I'm not sure I understand what you want: you can start any VM with a script - but the host OS must be running of course
<ZykoticK9> jettek, i have no idea about vmware -- for VBox you might want to have a look at VBoxTool which claims to be able to do it http://vboxtool.sourceforge.net/ -- side note, this is the one feature I feel is SO missing from VBox
<rurti> erUSUL: i believe that that appends them all together.   Our contractor told us to do that.  As for the PATH variable, what should i put there.
<Curly_Q> Yes, but are you running a Windows box with Vmware?
<dox_drum> How could I add a notification area to my panel?
<paco__> buenas
<jettek> Thank you  high time to google
<Curly_Q> Jettek if you are using VMware with Windows and trying to run Linux, that is different from running VMware from Linux to work with Windows.
<erUSUL> rurti: do "source .profile" in a terminal then try to see if the vars where set
<dox_drum> xangua, kazagistar. Now I have one! Thank a lot
<dox_drum> XD
<rurti> erUSUL: will do one second please
<jaypur> if i install nautilus at my ubuntu server, if i connect by ssh, and run it at my ubuntu client, will it open like the same nautilus here, and i could navigate by the files?
<guntbert> !crosspost | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<jaypur> guntbert, sorry
<jettek> any detail please my hosts are ubuntu in one machine and windows server 2008 in the other machine I want to start some turnkey on a virtual box or vmware that runs in widows server 2008 or the other any option is fine
<jaypur> dind't know
<Smerdykov> is nautilus an x application?
<harisund> jaypur: installing nautilus, be prepared to pull in a lot of dependancies . also you might want to run it as nautilus --no-desktop or something like that
<guntbert> Smerdykov: yes - its "the" file manager under gnome
<rurti> erUSUL: when i do that i check the path and they are all there, could path be getting written over somehow?
<jaypur> i want to see my server files as i see my laptop files, but remotly..
<erUSUL> rurti: do you have a ~/.bash_profile file ? see # This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<harisund> jaypur: Is your client (laptop) running Windows or another Linux?
<selain> server irc.bitgamer.com
<erUSUL> rurti: you are using bash (maybe you changed shell to zsh ??)
<jaypur> linux
<Kafta> how to know if your computer is 64 or 32, thanks
<jaypur> how can i connect nautilus to my server by ssh?
<harisund> jaypur: Ubuntu? You could use Nautilus to "connect to server"
<brjann> jaypur: use the "Connect to Server" dialog in the Places menu to connect to your server via ssh, and add it as a bookmark. that will allow you to browse the servers files through your client's nautilus windows.
<erUSUL> Kafta: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<jaypur> brjann, found it rite now
<Smerdykov> I think ssh -X will let you do it
<rurti> erUSUL: none of those files exist.  thats why i put it in the .profile file.  Also bash should be used it is just a default Ubuntu 8.4 LTS install.
<GeekSquid> Kafta: to find out what your computer is capable of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' to find out what version you are running 'lsb_release -a'
<jaypur> it needs ftp?
<jaypur> brjann,
<harisund> jaypur: You can choose SSH from the dropdown that currently says FTP
<erUSUL> rurti: ok; very weird indeed ... maybe #bash can hep you further... i'm there but i'm the dumbest of the lot ...
<rurti> erUSUL: ok thanks for the help
<GeekSquid> jpur: or sftp://user@hostname in the address bar
<Maranatha> Hello I am having a new problem now saving my documents to text. They are all being saved in Chinese.
<xfact> I am a home user (without any spacial skills) and I am on 10.04, is there any ways by that I can help developing this new version?
<GeekSquid> !lucid | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Maranatha> The documents I scan are in English and being translated to Chinese
<jaypur> brjann, Connected!!!  love you guys!!!
<Delvien> There used to be a script out that when run it outputs  Wallpaper name, Metacity, and icon theme names. Anyone know  where I can find this again?
<Delvien> There used to be a script out that when run it outputs  Wallpaper name, Metacity, and icon theme names. Anyone know  where I can find this again?
<skierKyle> Hi, I accidently lost a NTFS partition, that was at the end of my harddisk, Right now there is just 200gb of blank space where it was. What would be the best way to attempt to restore it?
<skierKyle> Can I have diskutility create a new ntfs partition where it was without formating it?
<erUSUL> skierKyle: use gpart or testdisk to rewritte your partition table
<Kafta> Can i excute a C++ code in the ubuntu terminal??
<skierKyle> Ok, I have gpart scanning now, with the command "sudo gpart /dev/sda" (I know sda is the right drive)
<guntbert> Kafta: you need to compile it first
<skierKyle> Any ideas how long the scan will take on a 500gb drive?
<Maranatha> is there any way i can configure GOCR to have the text documents I scan to be translated into English?
<Kafta> gunbert how to compile it?
<erUSUL> skierKyle: http://www.brzitwa.de/mb/gpart/index.html
<Kafta> guntbert
<genii> skierKyle: If nothing has been done like formatting or so on... You could also just do something like sudo fdisk /dev/sdz9    where z9 is the actual drive and partition#, use T there to change the partition type back to NTFS and W to write changes
<skywise_> .whois skywise
<beniamino> how do i add and remove favorites in ubuntu netbook remix?
<aliendude3500> Ok -- I'm on Lucid alpha 3, and I just installed the latest updates, and I must say, the buttons on the title bar being on the left like on a mac is terrible, how do I make them on the right again? I keep bumping them when trying to click menus :(
<aliendude3500> Putting them on the left was a TERRIBLE idea :(
<guntbert> Kafta: try with gcc <yoursourcecode>
<MINIRUSO> hola
<erUSUL> Kafta: g++ -o program program.cpp
<Bittarman> aliendude3500, #ubuntu+1
<genii> !es | MINIRUSO
<ubottu> MINIRUSO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !es | MINIRUSO
<trism> aliendude3500: http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<guntbert> Kafta: listen to erUSUL
<aliendude3500> Bittarman, going there right now... :/
<MINIRUSO> hola
<MINIRUSO> helloç
<erUSUL> MINIRUSO: hi
<Maranatha> I am having an issue with xsane scanning my text documents and translating them into Chinese text documents
<magn3ts> Why are there packages that want to install gcj when there is a perfectly good java JRE installed already?
<magn3ts> This is probably one of the most annoying things about ubunut.
<MINIRUSO> soy de españa
<magn3ts> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genii> MINIRUSO: >Inglés solamente aquí             /join #ubuntu-es
<no1uknow> accidentally renamed a file to "|" how do I rename it to the right filename?
<erUSUL> magn3ts: how did you installed the "perfectly good java JRE" ? via apt ?
<magn3ts> erUSUL, yup.
<erUSUL> no1uknow: mv \| newname
<jpds> magn3ts: Toolchain builder?
<erUSUL> magn3ts: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" is ok ?
<genii> no1uknow: mv '|' newname
<genii> (also)
<no1uknow> genii: tried that no joy
<magn3ts> jpds, ?? erUSUL, yes. I actually installed eclipse manually to avoid mucking up java and install gcj-jre. I have sun-java6-jre and before install gcj for gs/pdtk about 30 seconds ago, I had a perfectly functional java installation running eclipse, OO.o 3.2, java-plugin, etc.
<funkiwan> ZykoticK9: i tried recreating an xorg.conf file as you suggested and only leaving in the portion I wanted to change but it doesn't seem to have taken. i'm just trying to tweak my inputdevice but would like everything else auto-configured. any ideas?
<VLJ> hi. Did anyone got Ubuntu working on Poulsbo hardware with IEGD drivers (not psb ones) with compiz ?
<magn3ts> erUSUL, its not a big deal. It's not going to mess anything up, I just would like to see eclipse and gs/pdtk rely on *Any* JRE rather than specifically on gcj.
<genii> no1uknow: those single quotes are from near enter key on standard US type keyboard... not the backtick which is usually found under the tilde key ( on US keyboards)
<while> i heard that there is a similar aplication in gnome that is like yakuake for kde ... does anybody know it`s name ?
<erUSUL> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<gasull> Hi.  How do let my user run wicd if I edit sudoers with visudo?  Thanks.
<while> ok thank you
<Maranatha> what is a good scanner program that will scan text documents and save as text files
<dude666> hi
<guntbert> !ocr | Maranatha
<ubottu> Maranatha: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<dude666> how can i type in a single command into the terminal that will search for a string in a text file and replace it with something else?
<guntbert> dude666: sed can do this
<dude666> sed
<Maranatha> oh ok. I am having an issue with it saving the documents I scan in english and translating them into chinese
<Maranatha> I want them to stay in english
<erUSUL> dude666: sed -i 's/search/replace/g' file.txt
<Aeronius> sup?
<wx9j> how do I change which program opens when I insert an audio CD ?
<guntbert> Aeronius: what does that mean?
<erUSUL> wx9j: in nautilus preferences
<Aeronius> It means up to the what.
<wx9j> Thanks
<bullgard> Who would like to test video chat with me using Empathy?
<Aeronius> where's debianarmy?
<axisys> i have to check ssh protocol version on 300 servers .. should i use nmap or there some other tool available just for that ?
<guntbert> Aeronius: I still don't understand - but  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Aeronius> uh, yeah, what's the best dvd player?
<guntbert> !best | Aeronius
<ubottu> Aeronius: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Aeronius> I was told xine was good, and it seems to work while the default doesn't, how can I make it the default?
<garcrack> hola
<erUSUL> !es | garcrack
<ubottu> garcrack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<garcrack> hay alguien
<Dancsnrain> 1999 sony netbook. no cd drive. setup has no option for usb boot. will terminal pull OS from stick to HD? What would be the string? Thanks
<MINIRUSO> si
<garcrack> sois españoles
<dude666> SICKKKK
<blakkheim> !es > garcrack
<ubottu> garcrack, please see my private message
<MINIRUSO> yo si
<jumboke> REGISTER oranje jurgen_verhoeven@hotmail.com
<garcrack> yo no se ingles
<blakkheim> lol
<erUSUL> MINIRUSO: garcrack Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MINIRUSO> yo tampoco
<bullgard> garcrack: Si. Pero por favor haba en engles.
<bullgard> s/haba/habla/
<erUSUL> jumboke: change your password averyone has seen it
<MINIRUSO> por
<guntbert> jumboke: you want to tell that to nickserv in a private window
<MINIRUSO> para
<erUSUL> jumboke: do that on the server window
<garcrack> a vosotros tambien os han dado el ultraportátil??
<MINIRUSO> si
<garcrack> a mi hoy
<erUSUL> MINIRUSO: garcrack Escribid "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dadle a enter. aqui no podeis hablar castellano
<MINIRUSO> a mi hace tiempo
<garcrack> sois andaluces
<erUSUL> acabaran hachandoos
<rurti> any desktop experts here?
<Kafta> Does iphone can be used with Ubuntu
<bullgard> garcrack: negativo.
<Aeronius> can someone tell me how to make xine my default?
<MINIRUSO> yo si
<erUSUL> !ipod | Kafta
<ubottu> Kafta: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Kafta> erUSUL iphone (it includes ipod)
<bullgard> rurti: Please put a specific question here.
<garcrack> de k marca es el buestro,el mio es samsung
<garcrack> ??
<erUSUL> Kafta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<MINIRUSO> el mio tamvien
<skaalid> any advice on a recommended backup program?, desktop, ubuntu
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<garcrack> el mio es verde ¿y el vuestro??
<MINIRUSO> verde
<garcrack> igual k el mio
<Aeronius> guntbert: do you know how to make xine the default DVD player?
<garcrack> no soyinglés
<MINIRUSO> eso
<MINIRUSO> eso
<MINIRUSO> eso
<FloodBot1> MINIRUSO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard> !es  | garcrack
<ubottu> garcrack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<garcrack> se estan iendo muxa gente
<MINIRUSO> ya
<garcrack> joer
<MINIRUSO> pero en verdad
<erUSUL> !ops
<MINIRUSO> soy ruso
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<garcrack> ruso??
<Curly_Q> If I remotely by SSH halt my system, is there a way to SSH turn on the Linux box?  Would it be by sleeper mode or another mode?
<MINIRUSO> si
<garcrack> joe
<guntbert> Aeronius: try with System/preferences/preferred applications
<garcrack> jejej
<KB1JWQ> !es | MINIRUSO
<ubottu> MINIRUSO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Curly_Q: on the aame lan you can configure wake on lan
<garcrack> te costo trabajo saver español?
<xangua> garcrack MINIRUSO pleas stop, this is NOT a chat room
<MINIRUSO> bueno
<guntbert> Curly_Q: halt is halt = power off
<garcrack> mas o menos
<garcrack> no?
<MINIRUSO> viene con 2 años y medio
<blakkheim> just /ignore MINIRUSO and garcrack
<gasull> garcrack, ubottu: I'm Spanish but I don't chat in Spanish in non-Spanish channels.
<KB1JWQ> Welp, I tried. :-)
<dude666> erUSUL: how can i delete an entire line in a file that contains 1 key word
<ElWaPeRaS> hola
<garcrack> yo no me voy a salir
<ElWaPeRaS> no
<dude666> erUSUL: every line that has "alpha" is deleted
<Curly_Q> Xangua does that mean that I can use sleaper mode or wake. I never used that before. I just know it as sleeper mode or hybernate. Not sure with Linux.
<ElWaPeRaS> jsjajajjjja
<ElWaPeRaS> lkjkdd
<ElWaPeRaS> ola
<Dancsnrain> How do I load a usb OS on laptop with no usb option in setup?
<erUSUL> dude666: grep -v alpha file > file.tmp && mv file.tmp file
<_raven_> can ls display (only) the lenght of mp3 and mpeg files?
<gasull> Hi.  How do let my user run wicd in visudo?  Thanks.
<Curly_Q> Xangua, does that mean that it must be on a LAN and not over WAN?
<erUSUL> _raven_: ls -sh *.{mp3,mpeg}
<_raven_> tnx
<xangua> Curly_Q: i don't know what are you talking or why are talking to me :S
<tim> Help!!!!! my ubuntu on my laptop has screwed up it says :Mount of file system failed. A maintence shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<Curly_Q> Well you made a comment to me and so I responded.
<_raven_> erUSUL, but it's the lenght?
<erUSUL> _raven_: no the size. how would ls know the lenght ?
<Curly_Q> If my system halted, should I use some wake mode which could and I don't know if it is still talking to the internet while sleeping to reboot.
<_raven_> erUSUL, any tool which pipes this file table and reads the lenght
<fcn> hi, the clock applet shows the weather wrong. it always says it's 2 C but it is not. if i try another city it shows correct values but for my home city it doesn't.
<erUSUL> _raven_: you can use find and run a program that displays multimedia metadata. maybe file itself
<bullgard> Who would like to test video chat with me using Empathy?
<tim> Help!!!!! my ubuntu on my laptop has screwed up it says :Mount of file system failed. A maintence shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<tim> Help!!!!! my ubuntu on my laptop has screwed up it says :Mount of file system failed. A maintence shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<tim> i need urgent help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[-Haza-]> tim: Calm down
<Madwill> wo wo wo
<johnwedd> i would, but i don't have cam bullgard
<guntbert> !ot | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tim> if no one helps im ass is going be be every where
<johnwedd> what model is your lappt tim
<KB1JWQ> tim: fsck the filesystem in the maintenance shell.
<blakkheim> tim: repeating yourself over and over doesn't make anyone want to help you
<KB1JWQ> tim: fsck -y
<erUSUL> tim: if you press Crtl + D does it continue booting?
<Curly_Q> Tim is that a new installation?
<tim> its a custom madekhlb0/b1/b2
<[-Haza-]> tim: as KB1JWQ said
<tim> ctrl - d just repeats itself
<johnwedd> i would reboot with the live CD
<tim> its me to press ctrl d again
<dude666> erUSUL: how can i check to see if 2 words are in the same line?
<erUSUL> dude666: doing homework ?
<dude666> nope i'm trying to make a program for my dad
<datadigger> tim: What johnwedd says ^^^
<Curly_Q> Tim how much RAM do you have?
<dude666> erUSUL: he wants to be able to keep a roster of certain things
<raul_> I use Ubuntu 9.10, but I wanna also install windows 7... will I have problem with dual booting after I install windows?
<dude666> erUSUL: for his business
<[-Haza-]> raul_: Most liekly have to reinstall the grub
<[-Haza-]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<johnwedd> yeah tim: i had the same issue with this lappy, but i was able to solve it by reinstall, but a live CD repair and FSCHK should do the trick
<tim> i have 2Gb ram and 3.06ghz cpu
<dude666> erUSUL: figured it out,
<[-Haza-]> johnwedd: Im having the same problem today
<[-Haza-]> weird eh?
<johnwedd> raul_, i would suggest installing windows first, then use wubi
<[-Haza-]> I also did fsck and was able to boot my system
<Aeronius> raul_: I understand the best way to dual boot is to install windows first, then install Ubuntu, other way messes up the boot loader
<[-Haza-]> But im pretty sure one of the HDDs in my raid is broken
<dude666> erUSUL:actually na
<cobalt_> could it be that running gnome with no visual effect takes more cpu than with some effect enabled?
<jchavez> hello
<johnwedd> haza , yeah 9.10 has a few ticks when it comes to HDDs
<Aeronius> johnwedd: I understand wubi is inferior to installing from boot
<tim> how do i repair with a live cd
<Out_Cold> tim, repair what?
<[-Haza-]> tim: did you try fsck at the maintanence terminal?
<jchavez> where find  support in Spanish?
<[-Haza-]> instead of CTRL+D ?
<Out_Cold> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<johnwedd> Aeronius, it is, but it's aslo the best/easiest option for those not entirely knowledgable
<jchavez> Tnks
<tim> no people are telling me different things on whhat to do one at a time please
<Curly_Q> Tim that is more than enough memory. I had a problem with installing Ubuntu and I had to format the disk and re-install. I tried Gnome and that was a pig and so I installed a different kernel i.e., Kubuntu, that set the platform for other Ubuntu installations.
<raul_> Aeronius but I don't wanna reinstall Ubuntu...
<raul_> I just wanna add windows to my HD
<Out_Cold> raul_, use a virtual machine..
<datadigger> tim: Boot the live CD and repair from there with fsck    man fsck for options
<jmary> raul_, you migh install gparted et resize your partitions
<Out_Cold> raul_, better than dual boot because you can run both at once
<jmary> raul_, but you will have to reinstall grub after that.
<tim> what does check disc for defects mean?
<johnwedd> raul_, my experience has always been with from windows to linux or straight linux, not vice versa, sorry if i confused you
<jmary> raul_, anyway this is well documented.
<raul_> jmare I have already risized the ubuntu partition... thanks
<mneptok> tim: that refers to the CD
<jmary> Out_Cold, the virtual machine is not a good idea if he wants to play.
<mari> hello
<cernenus> can anyone help with s-vid problems?
<Out_Cold> jmary, no i guess not so much if it's for gaming
<Out_Cold> cernenus, what s-vid issue?
<datadigger> tim: It will scan all sectors to see if they are all healthy
<Maranatha> Hello. I am still having an issue with scanning English text documents. When I scan and save them they are being translated into Chinese even when I have English as the language selection.
<mari> español
<cernenus> only static when i hook it up and modify xrandr
<datadigger> mari:  /join #ubuntu-es
<mari> no
<erUSUL> !es | mari
<ubottu> mari: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Zhenya> guys i have a stupid noob question. How do i view the command line actions of each specific app. I accidenty  hit it one time and saw it but i can't bring it up again
<raul_> Can I use windows in a virtual machine without lost? Is it the same? install and use dual boot or use it as a virtual machine?
<tim> im booting up my hard drive
<Out_Cold> cernenus, can you be more specific?
<tim> ctrl d thing has come up
<mari> graciasç
<tim> what do i do?
<cernenus> sure
<mari> gracias por la información
<jmary> Zhenya, the question is badly formulated.
<raul_> I have read the with virtual machine it is not possible to use USB drive... pendrive...
<Zhenya> jmary: let me try again
<jmary> Zhenya, you have two kinds of programs : the scripts and the binaries.
<Out_Cold> raul_, certain virtual machines don't use usb... vmware does
<bjj_blue> hey everybody:  sorry to ask here, but i can't talk in #xbmc for some odd reason... i'm running ubuntu and i'm wondering how to kill xbmc at the command line?  killall xbmc doesn't work.
<Zhenya> jmary: i am referring to a binary.
<llutz> raul_: virtualbox non-ose does too
<datadigger> tim: I think we agreed to boot from the live CD?
<Out_Cold> !register > bjj_blue
<ubottu> bjj_blue, please see my private message
<jmary> Zhenya, For the scripts it is easy you open it in your text editor and you see what it is doing.
<ginbuntu> hi, I have file sharing turned on. but it only share files which  have permission 755. when ever I put new files into the shared folder it is not visible on my other pc. I have to change it manually to 755. is there a way to change the permission automatically to 755 whenever I copy/create files in this folder?
<jmary> Zhenya, for a binary you must use strace.
<cernenus> im try to output to my tv and have followed many of the steps i have found in forums but i can only force static to my tv
<madjoe> hey guys! What do you think of this: sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<raul_> which one is much better? virtualbox or vmware?
<janisozaur> open source image manager with face detection?
<Out_Cold> bjj_blue, you run ps aux | grep xbmc then find the PID and use sudo kill -9 PID#
<erUSUL> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jmary> Zhenya, but what you will see is not ommand lines".
<datadigger> ginbuntu: set your umask to 022
<Zhenya> jmary: I'm pretty new at this. I accidenty hit a shortcut and konsole came up attached to the binary window. I think it was showing me the commands it was sending to and from the OS
<mari> hello
<Out_Cold> cernenus, what card?
<bjj_blue> Out_Cold:  thanks!
<Zhenya> jmary: ok. I must be mistaken. thank you
<erUSUL> Out_Cold: or directly « pkill xbmc »  :)
<wrapster> im using vuze but im unable to get higher download speeds (I get only about 40kB/s) over torrents while technically I get at least 128kB/s over other downloads...
<Maranatha> join #sane
<erUSUL> mari: hello; wellcome
<wrapster> are there any settings i need to change to get it working fine?
<ginbuntu> datacrusher, I don't want to do that. I only want it to be 755 in ~/public not every files I create
<Out_Cold> erUSUL, never knew about that... always 1000 solutions to one problem ;)
<cernenus> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<jmary> wrapster, maybe your ISP has limited the bandwidth per protocol.
<Out_Cold> cernenus, and when you connect the s-vid you run xrandr?
<cernenus> yes, but it always says disconnected
<wrapster> jmary: no i dont think so.. coz i see that there it goes more than 40 sometimes.. but only for a brief moment.. but averages out at 40 only...
<Out_Cold> cernenus, are all your pins straight? can you double check that none are bent?
<wrapster> so i presume that it might be some config..
<anli_> What a pity, I tried to download the source code for the good old game "xkobo" and tried to compile it, not even close to be compilable
<cernenus> they are , just bought cord yesterday
<zcat[1]> Getting a constant stream of these in /var/log/messages, which I think is why xsane can't probe for scanner. Have unplugged all USB devices and still getting them; Mar  9 09:51:22 alexslaptop kernel: [ 6440.340195] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 53
<zcat[1]> any suggestions?
<Out_Cold> cernenus, ubuntu should auto detect, but ATI is a bugger of a card... maybe check dmseg to see if it sees the connection
<jmary> wrapster, my connection is limited to 2Mb/s but I have some pics to 3.5 during 2 or 3 seconds sometimes.
<genii> !info kobodeluxe | anli_
<tim> omg how do i fix it
<ubottu> anli_: kobodeluxe (source: kobodeluxe): game of space battle. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 233 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Out_Cold> **dmesg
<tim> somebody tell me
<Brando753> is there a usb to parallel adapter for ubuntu
<anli_> aha!
<anli_> nice
<anli_> thx
<wrapster> jmary: didnt understand...
<Out_Cold> best excuse ever for work... "I can't do anything else until I'm done compiling"
<cernenus> command not found
<Out_Cold> cernenus, it's dmesg..
<jmary> wrapster what i mean is that you can get some download rates higher than the limit for few seconds. It happens.
<jmary> wrapster, by the way, I assume you are not silly and you haven't limited your bandwidth by yourself.
<wrapster> jmary: but the limit is not higer.. is what im trying to say.. coz i get pretty good rates over http downloads. far far better than while im using torrents...
<wrapster> jmary: and no, I think i know my networks well enough ... ;)
<jmary> wrapster, it happens sometimes that the problem is between the chair and the keyboard, at least i've seen that with my clients.
<scroogey> hello
<scroogey> i am trying to install fakeroot package or make it
<scroogey> only i am getting an error
<Desciero> Question: How do I disable the user password prompt from coming up (when installing something, for example)?
<scroogey> it complains about changelog not being found
<jmary> wrapster, i understood that and i told you that your ISP can limit the speed for P2P protocols and leave full speed for http.
<wrapster> jmary: ive heard that bridging will actually help increase the speed.. But ive never done it.. do you happen to anything on this regard
<cernenus> jeez what am i looking for?
<guntbert> Desciero: you should not - thats one of the things that make linux less destroyable that other OSes
<jmary> wrapster, sorry no.
<wrapster> jmary: hmm.. ok
<zcat[1]> OK, easier question? With grub2 what's the easiest way to configure it to just boot the previous kernel again?
<tim> Help!!!!! my ubuntu on my laptop has screwed up it says :Mount of file system failed. A maintence shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<Desciero> guntbert: What's the harm if I'm the only one using my computer at home?
<zcat[1]> I suspect this problem may be related to a recent update..
<tim> Help!!!!! my ubuntu on my laptop has screwed up it says :Mount of file system failed. A maintence shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and re-try.
<Desciero> guntbert: And Vista really turned me off by doing the same exact thing at every turn.
<scroogey> why does this fail, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot :/ ?
<KaOSoFt> Desciero- Even on Windows (Vista+), UAC helped me catch some unauthorized autoruns from USB drives.
<Out_Cold> cernenus, the last few lines might say something about a video connection...
<jmary> tim, don't repeat what you said.
<tim> well help!!!! me!!!
<jmary> tim, wait for a while, your system is checking itself.
<dude666> hi
<jmary> no worry
<acr0nym> hi everyone
<KaOSoFt> Of course, Windows 7 offers better UAC management, but that's besides the point.
<koshari> Desciero the harm is if a harmfull script makes its way onto the machine it has administritive rights
<dude666> how can i check if a certain string is found in a file, where the syntax is VAR,VAR ?
<Domenik> Someone can help me setting FTP-Server with SSL/TLS on 8.04ppc
<guntbert> Desciero: remote apps in web browsers - for instance  - as it is such a malicious app cannot do much harm - with root permission it could destroy the system
<dude666> using Unix terminal commands, ppreferrably
<Out_Cold> dude666, grep something...
<acr0nym> I'm trying to install python-libmimic for emesene's webcam support but I am getting this error: Package python-libmimic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<datadigger> tim: type   fsck --help
<acr0nym> jaunty*
<djchacon> Hello. Please help me: What do you press (keys) when Ubuntu gets frozen? I usually press Ctrl+Alt+Del on Windows when something gets blocked !!
<KaOSoFt> Ctrl + Alt + F7
<djchacon> Sometimes my Ubuntu desktop gets freezes
<dude666> Out_Cold: yeah but when i try grep &user,&pass it doesnt work
<KaOSoFt> Wait... was it?
<Desciero> guntbert: So there is no way to disable it then?
<Desciero> guntbert: or is it just not recommended?
<Ten-Eight> Ctrl + Alt + F7
<Out_Cold> dude666, grep is what you want to use, but you are probably misusing the syntax
<andybiker> How can I add udp and tcp settings to my firewall?
<dude666> Out_Cold: i want it to run in a C program
<dude666> Out_Cold, i can't find how to do variable,variable
<Out_Cold> dude666, i don't know much about C but maybe check in ##linux
<zcat[1]> Desciero, if you want to do 'stupid' things with linux that's always possible, but generally we won't help you. You need to change your mindeset and stop trying to make Linux work like WindowsXP
<koshari> Desciero no there isnt, to install a package you will generally be writing to a folder with root ownership, there are ways around that but you really dont want to change the ownerships of wholesale root folders
<guntbert> Desciero: no - its not mereley "not recommended" - its a strong nono - please take the advice of koshari and me - don't disable it
<KaOSoFt> Desciero- You get used to it after a while. I was a Windows user too. :D
<zcat[1]> Desciero, or just go back to WindowsXP if that's what you really want.
<Desciero> ah ok
<Out_Cold> KaOSoFt, passwords are your friends....
<Desciero> Just trying to learn is all
<Out_Cold> sorry... Desciero
<cobalt_> Desciero, do you really need to install something that often
<cobalt_> i usually install multiple softwares at once
<djchacon> Ctrl + Alt + F7 doesn work, I don't know why...I don \'t manage to close this application
<koshari> Desciero tip, if you use synaptic to install your packages you ONLY need to enter the password once when starting synaptic and then you can install all the packages you want without needing to enter the password again.
<Desciero> Does it only happen when installing something? Seems to come up a lot
<Out_Cold> cobalt_, i manage about 8 ubuntu boxes and am constantly installing
<Aeronius> is there an irssi command to get rid of all the join and leave messages?
<cobalt_> installing or changing global configurations
<Desciero> koshari: thanks that's helpful
<KaOSoFt> Desciero- When something should require "administrator" priviledges.
<Desciero> gotcha
<cernenus> not in the last few line but lists 3 vid devices
<koshari> Desciero it will happen EVERYTIME you need to shange a file/folder with root ownership,
<cernenus> one connected
<guntbert> Desciero: it comes every time you do something that could potentially harm the system as a whole if you are not careful
<cobalt_> Desciero, sometimes working in terminal helps, if it can be done so
<llutz> Aeronius:  To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<zcat[1]> Desciero, generally you just install all the software you want in one go (you can do that, unlike windows where you have to isntall one thing at a time) and once everything is installed go back to being a nice safe 'user' .. you should be able to do all your normal 'user' stuff without ever needing sudo
<Ten-Eight> djchacon: hit the power reset button and start over.
<Aeronius> cool, how do I retoggle it when I'm ready to?
<Desciero> I see
<djchacon> is that the only way to unblock it?    :-(
<andybiker> djchacon sudo apt-get  install x11utils to get xkill
<Out_Cold> cernenus, unplug then plug in again and then check dmesg again
<llutz> Aeronius: /help ignore
<eraggo> llutz: thanks from my behalf too :)
<andybiker> xkill very handy!
<cobalt_> Desciero, if it comes up too often you might be trying to do something the wrong way
<Out_Cold> cernenus, if dmesg doesn't see it, then it quite possibly is not working in any sort
<djchacon> andybiker: Thanks but I don't even manage to move out of this window
<koshari> Desciero you have to remember that *nix systems were designed from the ground up as multiuser systems, and its not preferable for all account holders o have administrative permissions,
<cobalt_> like storing user files in root owned folders
<Desciero> Other than that, what's the advantages of using the synaptic installer
<andybiker> if you can opena  terminal...
<cobalt_> what else there is?
<KaOSoFt> Yeah, exactly.
<Aeronius> llutz: thank you!
<cobalt_> Desciero, compared to what
<Out_Cold> Desciero, you can search and install anything you want and it's all listed
<zcat[1]> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<koshari> Desciero: its intuitive, gui based and will automatically meed any dependedcys a package may have
<cobalt_> apt may be faster with multiple actions
<djchacon> ANDYBIKER: I'll turn it off, then I'come back again and see again the line you said...See you in 3 minutes.
<Ten-Eight> djchacon: if you're locked up cold and the keyboard method isn't working, yep, power off/reset is it.
<cobalt_> where you dont have to wait after each " turn"  for gui to reload
<cobalt_> and refresh latest configuration
<Desciero> I see..
<Aeronius> llutz: the help command isn't working
<bullgard> Who would like to test video chat with me using Empathy?
<Desciero> the other installer I was using separated into graphical categories like games, internet etc...
<cobalt_> hmm
<llutz> Aeronius: then your irssi is broken
<zcat[1]> Desciero, package management is GOOD, you should only ever install software that way (apt-get, add/remove, synaptic are all back-ends for the same system) -- packages are checked and signed so no malware, and when you update it will update all your software at the same time
<guntbert> bullgard: thats off topic here
<cobalt_> software center?
<cobalt_> (i dont know exactly, my ubuntu is localised)
<KaOSoFt> I mostly use apt-get, but if for some reason I have the Synaptic window open, I use that instead.
<Desciero> colbalt_: I believe so
<zcat[1]> Desciero, the software centre thing is a reduced version of synaptic.. it works the same way but less packages are listed there
<cobalt_> i think its just fancier frontend
<cobalt_> for beginners
<andybiker> kpackagekit in kubuntu is hard work if you have a low powered machine!
<KaOSoFt> Yep.
<Desciero> zcat[1]: I see
<cobalt_> with more tips and helps
<seanbrystone> Software Center is more Windows-like
<cobalt_> where synaptic is more straightforwars
<Desciero> yeah
<root> hello
<Desciero> probably why I was drawn to it more
<cobalt_> hi
<Desciero> but I noticed the synaptic too
<cobalt_> root are you logged in as root?
<djchacon> Hello Andybiker. Iḿ back
<Desciero> Oh, I'm also having trouble getting to my root
<bullgard> guntbert: It is not. I am using an Ubuntu program and would like to test it. The name of this channel is #ubuntu.
<djchacon> Please give me again the line
<cobalt_> actually i havent ried the software center yet
<cobalt_> :D
<andybiker> sudo apt-get install x11-utils
<Desciero> it says I'm not in root when I try to reboot and such
<koshari> !root | Desciero
<ubottu> Desciero: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zcat[1]> Software Centre tries to only list 'applications', synaptic lists packages which included back end libraries, packages that contain datafiles or themes for other programs etc
<cobalt_> thats weird
<djchacon> what is it for?
<guntbert> cobalt_: he probably is - thats why he is gone already :)
<cobalt_> gone?
<KaOSoFt> By the way, if for some reason I forget my password, is there a way to reset it, much like Windows' SAM file?
<andybiker> It'll give you some bits and pieces like xkill, ideal for stopping a frozen app
<djchacon> ok
<guntbert> bullgard: this channel is for ubuntu support - not for genera ubuntu related things - but there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<zcat[1]> Getting a constant stream of these in /var/log/messages, which I think is why xsane can't probe for scanner. Have unplugged all USB devices and still getting them; Mar  9 09:51:22 alexslaptop kernel: [ 6440.340195] usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 53
<djchacon> and how can I use it when I need it?
<salty-horse> hey. why is there a cutoff of letters when using grep in this command? $ (aptitude search libgraphviz-perl) && (aptitude search libgraphviz-perl | fgrep perl)
<Desciero> koshari: thanks
<cobalt_> btw what parameter makes terminal app pause when it fulls the screen
<koshari> KaOSoFt chroot
<andybiker> just make sure you use it on the same desktop!
<andybiker> :)
<Eduardo2> Hello all
<cobalt_> e.g. if i do ps -e the process list dosnt fit in one terminal
<brjann> salty-horse: because aptitude by default tries to fit its output to your terminal window
<cobalt_> it like it to pause at end of screen
<cobalt_> and continue output after keypress
<guntbert> cobalt_: try ps -e | less
<cobalt_> | less
<cobalt_> does this work for all apps?
<bullgard> guntbert: I am looking for Ubuntu support. I am not looking for general Ubuntu related things.
<djchacon> Sorry, I don't understand. Is it something I have to run manually or is it already running and will run forever automatically?
<salty-horse> brjann, and when the output isn't a tty it defaults to 80?
<djchacon> (I already installed as you  said)
<guntbert> cobalt_: yes - on the command line
<ASULutzy> KaOSoFt: You can always log in to a recovery console which will give you a root shell from which you can do whatever you want. A better idea would be to not forget your password ;)
<cobalt_> what is  udev?
<cobalt_> i have a ton of them running
<cobalt_> could fill two full screens
<andybiker> You run it when you need it and it will stop when you click on an application window, just don't click on the panel or the desktop by accident!
<brjann> salty-horse: i'm not sure what it defaults to, but that seems reasonable
<janisozaur> open source image manager with face detection?
<salty-horse> brjann, ok. thanks for the answer!
<KaOSoFt> ASULutzy- Do you mean I simply use the recover console, and then "passwd"?
<guntbert> bullgard: asking people for connections outside of this channel is not ok here
<salty-horse> janisozaur, there was a summer of code project for f-spot
<brjann> salty-horse: sure thing. see the -F option in the aptitude man page for specifying custom output formats, and perhaps --disable-columns
<djchacon> but how do I start it?
<Xintruder> hi
<salty-horse> janisozaur, http://www.pittle.org/weblog/f-spot-face-detection-2_433.html
<ASULutzy> KaOSoFt: Yes. So when your grub menu comes up when you boot in, choose recovery console and then the passwd command will allow you to change any user's password.
<KaOSoFt> Is recovery console available for everyone? I mean... isn't that even more dangerous that having to use an external tool for Windows in order to reset its SAM file...?
<bullgard> guntbert: Yes it is if it is Ubuntu support.
<zcat[1]> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<brjann> KaOSoFt: typically, if a user has physical access to your machine, it's more or less assumed that there's a way to root it
<brjann> KaOSoFt: barring things like encrypted filesystems, etc
<janisozaur> salty-horse: does it work by now?
<KaOSoFt> I understand. After all, my computer is not a server, so it's not located in a remote (subterranean) data center or anything like that.
<acr0nym> whenever I try to install python-libmimic I get this error: Package python-libmimic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ASULutzy> KaOSoFt: You're looking at it wrong. If you don't want someone with physical access to your machine to have access to it, you should look into encrypted file systems, and BIOS passwords etc
<salty-horse> janisozaur, don't think so
<KaOSoFt> Where can I learn more about these encrypted file-systems? I remember installing something like that for Ubuntu, which now gets the "Encryp" option by right-clicking a file or folder, but I don't even remember its name.
<ahmedaak88> how can i send files to messenger users using empathy
<jaypur> sudo nice -20 ./program.... is it ok???
<KaOSoFt> "Encrypt"*
<brjann> jaypur: only if you want that program to run as root and have priority over most everything else in the system
<Jordan_U> KaOSoFt, Not including the option for user's with physical access to the machine to get to single user mode would just give a false sense of security.
<jaypur> brjann,  :)
<Adien> anyone know how to get flash to stop flickering in and out is firefox 3.5.8
<ahmedaak88> how can i send files to msn users using empathy
<koshari> KaOSoFt you can restrict grub, but there is still a hole given you can boot from usb/optical media, so you would have to bios protect booting from these, but then again a bios reset would make them avaialble, moral of story, there is no such thing as total security when someone has physical acces sot machine, in windows or linux
<janisozaur> salty-horse: are there perhaps any open source libraries that implement face detection?
<gasull> Hi.  I was trying to install the latest VLC from Lucid in Karmic but stopped when I realized I needed to upgrade libc6.  Now I have unmet dependencies because I installed the following packages with dpkg: libfribidi0_0.19.2-1_i386.deb and  libqtcore4_4.6.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb.  How can I remove them leaving the version that was in place before I f***ed up?  Thanks.
<brjann> janisozaur: opencv is one
<ASULutzy> KaOSoFt: The last time I looked into it, it was more common to keep /home on a separate partition and then just encrypt that. This has the effect of encrypting all of the user's documents without encrypting the entire filesystem. I believe dmcrypt is a package you'd want to look into
<salty-horse> janisozaur, opencv has tools for that
<salty-horse> brjann, :)
<janisozaur> brjann, salty-horse: thanks
<brjann> salty-horse: i am too quick for you! :)
<koshari> KaOSoFt which is why in entiprise all password authentication and account details are kept on a server
<xangua> gasull: for latest vlc in karmic and other software try 'getdeb'
<xangua> @google getdeb
<ASULutzy> KaOSoFt: If it is a laptop, and you're worried about theft, it makes the most sense to encrypt /home, that way if your laptop is stolen, the thief won't be able to access things like saved browser passwords, and what not
<salty-horse> janisozaur, http://github.com/mcroydon/opencv_playground/blob/master/facedetect.py
<Adien> anyone know how to get flash to stop flickering in and out is firefox 3.5.8
<KaOSoFt> koshari, ASULutzy, brjann, Jordan_U: thank you all.
<KaOSoFt> :)
<UpgradingUser> KaOSoFt Is it an application your looking for? I use KGPG or Truecrypt to encrypt files\drives.
<KaOSoFt> I once heard about TrueCrypt, but it was on Windows.
<KaOSoFt> I'll have to look into all those anyways.
<Guest92607> I stopped an aptitude install with ctrl z and would like to remove what started but it says dpkg is aleady locked
<Guest92607> how can i fix
<benpro> type fg
<og01> hey people - im dd'ing my install of ubuntu onto a larger drive (and then expanding the partiton) should i expect any problems?
<magn3ts> How do I remove group/global write from a directory?
<Guest92607> me?
<og01> (other than grub)
<benpro> ep Guest92607
<benpro> yep*
<Guest92607> thx
<UpgradingUser> KaOSoFt Truecrypt is available on Linux too and you can make basically an encrypted file. And when you open it, it will appear as a hard drive on your computer. Then you can close it and move the file wherever you want.
<Xdept> Is it possible to bridge eth0 and eth1 ?
<benpro> og01:  Seems not, but backup :)
<UpgradingUser> KaOSoFt Basically like a zip file.
<KaOSoFt> UpgradingUser- Oh, so that means I could even carry it in a, let's say, external hard drive.
<og01> benpro: i'll still have the origional drive
<gasull> xangua: thanks, but I guess that I should fix first what I f***ed up.
<UpgradingUser> KaOSoFt Yes
<KaOSoFt> Interesting.
<UpgradingUser> KaOSoFt And it also encrypts whoe lrives.
<UpgradingUser> Drives*
<UpgradingUser> whole*
<og01> benpro: what about UUIDs (or whatever their called) for mount points in mtab?
<benpro> og01:  Dont understand, You would isntall ubuntu on a partition, then resize (expand) ?
<Guest92607> benpro,  what does fg mean?
<Guest92607> benpro what does fg mean?
<Guest92607> benpro,  thanx it worked ....
<benpro> Guest92607:  foreground, take back an application putted in background mode (like ctrl+z)
<og01> benpro: i have ubuntu on an old 20GB hd, and im copying the partition onto a new(er) 200GB drive...
<og01> benpro: then taking out the old one
<Guest92607> excellent!
<nicolas_> hi can someone help me to get sound in amsn plz
<benpro> og01:  use dd top copy, then expand, yes, it could works perfectly
<og01> benpro: ok, i knew that ubuntu used UUIDS (?) in certain places and thought it might break things
<TannerF> How do i make a cron, or something to 1.) See if something is running and 2.) If its not running, starts the process up?
<benpro> og01:  just boot in rescue mode or live cd, than change your /etc/fstb witch new uuid, and all is done
<benpro> fstab*
<ASULutzy> og01: You should check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure that it isn't using uuid's as identifiers, and then also what benpro said about /etc/fstab
<benpro> Moreover yes, forgotten about grub
<og01> ASULutzy: didnt know grub *could* use uuid's
<benpro> but with grub2 this is not here
<og01> ASULutzy: thanks
<benpro> I guess if UUID wil be re-generated at expandig ...
<benpro> Going to sleep \o/, bye =)
<og01> barckl3y: night
<linuxguy2009> I'm trying to find a reliable way of making a service pack disk. Like download all current updates for a certain release such as my 9.04 that I have installed. Ive tried booting the live CD and starting synaptic, refresh the package list and mark all upgrades and then generate the download script and then go back to the HDD install and download them all and burn it. Only problem is that some packages are always missing that way. This req
<linuxguy2009> It would be like a 9.04-10.03 service pack disk.
<magn3ts> Can I make arbitrary key mappings? Like can I map Option+Alt+Left to emulate Ctrl+Shift+Tab?
<Stargaze> linuxguy2009, try dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~ /Documents/ubuntu-files
<linuxguy2009> Stargaze: What will that do exactly?
<Stargaze> linuxguy2009, it sends a list of all your installed packages to a file called ubuntu-files
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bullgard> Can Empathy 2.29.90 establish a video chat via Google Talk?
<Stargaze> linuxguy2009, on the other pc or after reinstallation, you do sudo dpkg --set-selections < ubuntu-files
<conb123> Anyone know what that pixel compiz cube skydome is called? I really liked it
<xen> its like wenever i try to check for updates i get this error..... "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<xen> "
<xen> plz help
<linuxguy2009> If i use APTonCD then I still have the same issue. That doesnt solve anything.
<Aeronius> Sometimes, ok most times, the manual eject button for my optical drive (DVD) doesn't work.  What's up with that, and how do I eject?
<faron> can anybody tell me why "tools-addons" in Firefox tells me that something called "default plugin" is enabled but "about:plugins" says that it is not ?
<Stargaze> !offline  > Stargaze
<ubottu> Stargaze, please see my private message
<faron> Oops.why is that doing that ?
<devdz> How do I unzip a file under linux ?
<linuxguy2009> file roller
<Aeronius> woot!  I typed eject on the command line and it ejected!
<WinterSky> Can you create a LiveCD of the things on your computer or should I use APTonCD and just install from there?
<tim> yessssssssssssssssssssss i got my laptop working again
<Aeronius> woot!!!
<linuxguy2009> WinterSky: ubuntu customization kit (uck) can make a custom live CD or DVD yes.
<tim> oh no i ordered kubuntu cuz i fought ubuntu had a problem with laptops
<WinterSky> linuxguy2009 Thanks
<xangua> devdz: sudo apt-get install unzip
<Stargaze> linuxguy2009, but if the ISO9600 is not correct, it won't work (i tried it)
<linuxguy2009> Stargaze: You mean when running 9.10 install?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Stargaze> i mean UCK
<linuxguy2009> Stargaze: If yes then thats cause aptoncd in the repos is broken. Aptoncd from website works fine.
<linuxguy2009> or UCK I mean sorry
<xen> its like wenever i try to check for updates i get this error..... "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<zvacet> devdz : from sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar after that right click on file and choose extract here
<EvaLuaTe> I searched google a bit about if ubuntu fully supports SSD drives and didn't find a definitive answer. Could someone please tell me if ubuntu fully supports them (as in TRIM and such)? Also, what FS would be best to use on a SSD Drive?
<linuxguy2009> EvaLuaTe: Im not sure if the OS choice has anything to do if they will work or not. But i could be wrong.
<linuxguy2009> EvaLuaTe: Should work like any other HDD
<zvacet> xen:  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  gpg --export --armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add -
<EvaLuaTe> linuxguy2009: thing is, TRIM is needed to sustain the optimal performance of a SSD over time. And TRIM support has to be available in the firmware of the SSD, as well as in the OS.
<gasull> I'll try again:  I have unmet dependencies because I installed the following packages with dpkg: libfribidi0_0.19.2-1_i386.deb and libqtcore4_4.6.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb.  How can I remove them leaving the version that was in place before I f***ed up?  Thanks.
<alexito0o> ola
<xen> xen@BITCH:~$  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  gpg --export --armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add -
<xen> gpg: "gpg" not a key ID: skipping
<xen> gpg: "--export" not a key ID: skipping
<xen> gpg: "--armor" not a key ID: skipping
<xen> gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<FloodBot1> xen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xen> gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<jpds> xen: Hmm?
<xen> m trying to check gfor updates using the update manager.... n i get an error....
<gasull> If you install a package with dpkg, is it possible to uninstall it and leave the version that was in place before?
<xen> <xen> gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<xen> <xen> gpg: requesting key BF810CD5 from hkp server subk
<xen> jpds help me
<ZykoticK9> xen, add an && between  7D2C7A23BF810CD5 and gpg
<riccardo> ciao a tuuti
<riccardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zvacet> xen: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9jymC5VS
<zvacet> !it | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xen> <ZykoticK9> thnxx seemz the codes working nw...
<xen> <zvacet>thnxx ur code seemz to be working tooo
<ujjain> My OS does not boot anymore and all I changed was increasing the grub resolution with 'start up editor' in GNOME->Administrative->Startup Editor... now it errors while startup, it hangs with stopping ntp done, starting ntp...... and quite a few  "USB: device not accepting address"  messages.
<xen> trying to check for updates again
<KaOSoFt> By the way, and I know this may not be the proper channel, but do you happen to know of an article (or similar) that offers advice on how to configure a Web server? Things like folder permissions (read, execute, write), all that.
<theZagnut> Ka0SoFt: Google?
<xen> hey guyzz it workd like a charm... thnxx a lot... may God bless u guyzz....
<xen> 1 more question...
<xen> hw much time did it take u guyzz to become this pro in linux????
<KaOSoFt> theZagnut- Of course, just wanted to know of personal reference, but "thanks" anyways.
<Jordan_U> !google | theZagnut
<ggeecko> my wired nic has stopped working... lspci shows it...
<ubottu> theZagnut: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<remczas> Results for: | theZagnut
<remczas> I cant find a result for that, sorry
<serverduck> Is there a way to check why did an application suddenly closed???I was playing heroes of newerth and the game closed suddenly without any reason.
<ASULutzy> serverduck: stop playing as blacksmith
<serverduck> ASULutzy, :)) lol I was playing witch slayer.
<ASULutzy> serverduck: But to be serious, I would try running the game from within a terminal, that way if/when it blows up you might be able to see some info
<Beaver> www.search2.net (new search engine)
<KaOSoFt> Badu!
<serverduck> How do i run it from the terminal?
<Ralph> hi world
<serverduck> I'm new to ubuntu and gnu/linux in general
<Ralph> am I talking to a person or to a machine???
<magn3ts> Can I map WinKey+Alt+Left to emulate a Ctrl+Tab
<magn3ts> ?
<Ralph> hahaha
<macman_>  question .. when you  man a command ie .. man df .. what is the fastest way of navigating it and searching .. all i know is to press / and type the name can i search by patterns etc .. ?
<macman_>  question .. when you  man a command ie .. man df .. what is the fastest way of navigating it and searching .. all i know is to press / and type the name can i search by patterns etc .. ?
<KB1JWQ> macman_: Yes.
<[V13]Axel> serverduck: For beginners, you can go to #ubuntu-beginner
<KB1JWQ> macman_: /TERM
<macman_> KB1JWQ: yes what ?
<ASULutzy> serverduck: Oh sorry, click applications, accessoeies, terminal
<serverduck> Axel joined the chcannel thanks
<zvacet> xen:  this isn´t anything pro just common thing maybe is good to save this kind of commands on same file
<serverduck> ASULutzy, Yes...
<macman_> KB1JWQ: /term what ..what does that do ?
<[V13]Axel> serverduck: You're welcome :)
<ASULutzy> serverduck: then cd to your install directory. Perhaps cd HoN, or cd Heroes
<zanberdo> is there a simply cli utility that will convert windows text files (those terminated with a cr/lf) to proper linux text file?
<brjann> zanberdo: dos2unix
<serverduck> ASULutzy, and then?
<zvacet> xen: *some
<ASULutzy> serverduck:  then ./HoN.sh or whatever the runner is called, I don't remember off the top of my head
<serverduck> ASULutzy, Ok i got it, thanks so much.
<ASULutzy> You can give me the output of ls from that directory and I can tell you exactly which one if you can't figure it out
<ASULutzy> serverduck: No problem, stay away from APEM :P
<brjann> !info tofrodos | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<zanberdo> brjann, thanks. I know I'd seen something in the package repos before. it's from tofrodos, but that's what I needed, thanks!
<Patrulka> zanberdo, I found 3 matches to your query: greek_male, Nick06753, i. greek_male (~kefche@150.140.210.9510104) was last seen joining #bulgaria 4 years 21 weeks 5 days 3 hours 26 minutes ago (08.10. 21:31), but greek_male mysteriously dematerialized.
<serverduck> ASULutzy, hahaha maybe we will meet ingame:P
<Ralph> exit
<brjann> zanberdo: sure thing :)
<serverduck> ASULutzy, do you play it aswell?
<theZagnut> Wow, people sure don't like being told to perform a google search
<magn3ts> god synaptics/X/keyboards are a freaking nightmare in linux, good lord.
<erUSUL> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<arch0njw> A better answer in that case is a link to a forum or reference you have checked out for the newer
<theZagnut> alrighty then
<macman_> ie .. i want to find all words with cache in them .. instead of doing man manpage |grep cache .. can i just do a man <command> then while in the man page sort or search by strings ?
<xen> <zvacet> yea i did so.... i keep saving all kinds of cmds tat i come across..... just been some 15 days since i started using linux,.... :)
<zongo> hey guys, I am using ubuntu remix and i may have a software bug. I was wondering where can I chat about it. Would this channel be appropriate ?
<Wicked> hello all. during booting...some errors came up in the boot screen..but i was unable to read them in time...where do these errors get logged?
<Wicked> im not seeing them in dmesg
<Wicked> or messages
<brjann> macman_: yes, when you're in the man viewer, typing   /foo    will search for the next occurrence of "foo." after that,   /   by itself will find the next one, and so on
<brjann> macman_: if you need to search backward, use    ?foo    instead
<WierdAAR> Hello. After a kernel (I think) update, when ever i try to view a video on youtube is say "No flash? Go get it!) in a rather weird way.. Is this normal?
<KaOSoFt> theZagnut, arch0njw- Like I said, I just wanted a personal reference, not like I wouldn't look on a search engine anyways...
<trijntje> Wicet, i think /var/log/boot
<jaypur1> can someone help me with my ssh?
<hatem_> hay
<trijntje> Wicked, /var/log is where logs live, i think /var/log/boot
<ASULutzy> !ask | jaypur1
<ubottu> jaypur1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wicked> trijntje, yea. i know about /var/log ...and there is nothing in /var/log/boot
<hatem_> i have probleme with gcc
<jaypur1> i changed my ssh port, opened the port at the router, and it's not connectin!
<Wicked> i get the errors during the booting screen...
<hatem_> someone can help me
<jaypur1> can someone help me with that?
<trijntje> !ask | hatem_
<ubottu> hatem_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hatem_> ok
<trijntje> Wicked, thats all I know, sorry
<ASULutzy> jaypur1: Did you restart the ssh service? Can you verify that it is in fact running on your new port?
<jaypur1> ASULutzy, restarted the whole server, how could i restart only the app?
<Wicked> trijntje, yea. its all good thanks anyway
<ASULutzy> jaypur1: That's fine. Well, check the output of netstat -tan that should let you see what ports are awaiting connections
<KaOSoFt> jaypur1- "sudo /etc/init.d/sshwhatever restart", I think.
<hatem_> my problem is airodump
<Ralph> pappyrus
<jaypur1> ASULutzy, just type netstat?
<hatem_> i can't active airodump with mu card usb wifi chips ralink
<mespejel> hello
<mespejel> question..
<trijntje> hatem_, try to be as precice as possible, and keep your questions/responses on a single line
<mespejel> does ubuntu lucid is going to be long maintained
<mespejel> or short ?
<trijntje> mespejel, its a Long Term Support
<KaOSoFt> I thought the *.04 versions were the long maintained.
<GarmaZed> I can't wait for Ubuntu 10.04.
<mespejel> trijntje: ok thank you
<ASULutzy> netstat -tan
<sinistrad> Wicked, try /var/log/kern.log
<hatem_> my problem is my card usb wifi can't becom in monitor mode
<mespejel> trijntje: you know when coming out and if i should upgrade from karmic?
<Jabberjaw> trijntje:  LTS
<jaypur1> ASULutzy, 0.0.0.0:1010 thats the port... estado OUÇA in pt-br that should be listen...
<trijntje> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<WierdAAR> is it true there isn't a 64 bit version of flash 10?
<WinterSky> Does anyone know a site which labels the differences from 9.10->10.04?
<Ralph> hey guys... BackTrack 4 is coooolllll
<mespejel> trijntje: thank you.. are thare many upgrades? should i upgrade it?
<KaOSoFt> WinterSky- I think there is a wiki or something like that, on Ubuntu...
<GarmaZed> WierdAAR: There is a beta version released by Adobe.  But I haven't had good luck with it.
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... I think, but don't remember the URL right now.
<WierdAAR> GarmaZed, Any ideas on what to do then?
<GarmaZed> WierdAAR: honestly, all that I've tried hasn't worked with 64 bit.
<Wicked> sinistrad, hmm ok
<trijntje> mespejel, I wouldn't know, it depends on what you want/need. Upgrading should be easy once it is released, but things can alway's go wrong
<WierdAAR> GarmaZed, So no flash for 64-bit ?
<GarmaZed> WierdAAR: but what success I did have in 64-bit Linux/Ubuntu (I'm not great at it), has been with what comes in Linux Mint
<mespejel> trijntje: what you mean? why wrong? should i install all by scratch
<GarmaZed> WierdAAR: it worked occassionally, but more often not.
<mespejel> trijntje: you dont recommend just to upgrade?
<WierdAAR> GarmaZed, That kinda sucks
<GarmaZed> WierdAAR: meh, I just realized that everything I want works in 32 bit and figured, the extra <1GB of RAM wasn't worth it.
<KaOSoFt> mespejel- I would never recommend to upgrade a whole installation. To me, that should be a clean, new installation.
<WierdAAR> GarmaZed, But if your stuck with an amd64 processor thats not really an option is it?
<KaOSoFt> For instance, the latest Linux kernel Ubuntu installed doesn't work for me.
<GarmaZed> WierdAAR: nope, I bet the AMD64 processor works just as well with 32-bit.  I'd be shocked if it didn't support 32-bit, I don't know of one that doesn't.
<KaOSoFt> It screws up with my booting, and it will not load the X server.
<Jabberjaw> ubuntu 64  problem is: there are too much applications that are not available in 64 bit, so you have to install ia32.libs to use 32 bit apps.   ubuntu amd64 works not only on 64 bit amd system but also on 64 bit intel systems.
<ZykoticK9> WierdAAR, you can install 32bit Ubuntu on an AMD64 processor
<KaOSoFt> I have to use the .19 version.
<jai> tontos
<KaOSoFt> I thought 64-bit distributions were named x86_64 precisely to avoid confusion as to what CPU brand to use.
<jai> hola
<WierdAAR> GarmaZed, Well... Then I feel quite stupid for sticking with 64 bit.. I just had this idea that once i tried install 32 bit GNU/Linux it said that it didn't support my 64 bit processor
<GarmaZed> LIke me, I'm on an Athlon64 dual core with 32-bit Ubuntu running fine right now.
<Jabberjaw> KaOSoFt:  ubuntu amd64 is x86_64
<jai> hola
<jai> hola
<GarmaZed> Yep, Ubuntu i386 works just as fine on 64-bit supported processors
<KaOSoFt> jai- You say hello now after calling us "tontos"?
<jai> que paja
<Jabberjaw> jai:  oi, habla ingles por favor
<mespejel> hell does anyone already try e17 window manager
<KaOSoFt> el7? Enlightment?
<WierdAAR> GarmaZed, Is there any losses to installing a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit processor ?
<jai> ok
<VCoolio> mespejel: sure, it rocks
<Out_Cold> where would I complain about an obsolete package in the repos?
<KaOSoFt> WierdAAR- Do you have more than 4GB of RAM? Then I'd say no.
<jai> hola
<KaOSoFt> ...
<bjj_blue> I'm trying to connect an ubuntu machine to an HDTV via DVI-D (single link).  Both the computer and the HDTV have DVI-I dual link female sockets.  The TV returns an "incompatible signal" error.  Does anybody know what the problem might be?  Could my resolution or X settings be off?
<WierdAAR> KaOSoFt, No, my laptop is a couple of years old so only 1 gb
<mespejel> VCoolio: really? does e17 have an irc room?
<jai> my name jaime
<VCoolio> mespejel: #e
<mehgahbleh> ifconfig
<mehgahbleh> meh
<KaOSoFt> Then I think you wouldn't have any real benefit if you had installed a 64-bit version.
<GarmaZed> If your laptop only has 1GB of memory, then you shouldn't really consider 64 bit Ubuntu, or any 64bit OS, really.
<KaOSoFt> Stick with 32-bit in meanwhile.
<Jabberjaw> WierdAAR:  a 64 bit OS can address more ram, 32 bit is limited to 3,2 GB ram, 64 bit can go far over that. installing a 32bit OS on a 64 bit system works but you simple do not use all functionality of the 64 bit processor.
<Peanut> Hi - I've got Ubuntu-9.10 and need a libstdc++5 - apt-search cache can't seem to find it, any hints please?
<mespejel> VCoolio: just e?
<mespejel> VCoolio: is not working for me
<jai> hello
<VCoolio> mespejel: just e, at freenode
<jai> is not working
<ctmnz> hello everyone.. could somebody tell me for a good groupware calendar solution on debian
<Jabberjaw> WierdAAR:  and perhaps also a slight but slight performance loss, depending on the used 64 bit CPU
<VCoolio> mespejel: are you registered on freenode? that may be necessary
<KaOSoFt> jai- What do you need? ¿Sabes escribir en inglés?
<mespejel> VCoolio: where is that option?
<WierdAAR> My processor is an Amd athlon 64 mobile if that is enough?
<jai> my name´s jaime
<erUSUL> !es
<KaOSoFt> I think jai is a bot.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<VCoolio> !register | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<jai> you tolking
<KaOSoFt> ...-
<GarmaZed> WeirdAAR: do you know what it's "clock speed" is?  Like the GHz it works at?
<KaOSoFt> Alright, thanks for the help today people. Goodbye.
<WierdAAR> Jabberjaw, So there is no point in my having a 64-bit version of linux except that I have to search far and wide for certian packages?
<mespejel> VCoolio: thank you.. btw.. do they have an stable version now? or still beta?
<VCoolio> mespejel: still beta, but it has been stable for years for me
<Aeronius> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:
<jai> my name´s jaime
<VCoolio> mespejel: there are snapshot releases though
<jai> hi
<h00k> jai: this channel is for support
<GarmaZed> Hey jai
<Aeronius> I was told to ignore joins, parts, and quits, to do this, but how would I undo it? /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<eraggo> Aeronius: unignore?
<Aeronius> eraggo: are you guessing?
<Aeronius> I need something definitive before I use it
<Jabberjaw> WierdAAR: if you have no 64 bit application that's only available in 64 bit, then I see no reason to switch , except, when you have more then 3,5GB ram , then a 64bit OS can use all the ram. but, most linux apps are still 32 bit and 32 bit on a 64 bit OS hmmm
<jai> does pizza eraggo?
<mespejel> VCoolio: i see.. so there is no date for an stable release?
<eraggo> Aeronius: tested, worked
<eraggo> :)
<Aeronius> unignore is a legit command? sweet
<h00k> Jabberjaw: there is nothing wrong with running a 64bit version, even if you have less than 4gb ram.
<VCoolio> mespejel: no date; don't ask for it in #e either if you don't want to get killed ;)  but is coming
<jai> aeronius does the pizza?
<h00k> !support | jai
<ubottu> jai: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Aeronius> sweetness, no more spamness
<jai> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ok
<WierdAAR> Jabberjaw, So.. Just to get this straight.. There is no point in my running 64-bit on my current hardware setup? (1 gb of ram)
<dhillon-v10> hi all, can anyone tell me how to move an email message around from one mailbox (or imap folder) to another one in mutt (I am using gmail imap)
<h00k> WierdAAR: there is nothing wrong with running a 64bit version on that
<ikonia> dhillon-v10: send it to the other addresses
<Jabberjaw> h00k: don't fix it if it ain't broke : I use ubuntu 64 (9.10) but most af the apps are 32 bit
<ikonia> dhillon-v10: imap is server based
<jai> hello my name´s jaime
<jrib> Jabberjaw: erm, how are most of the apps 32bit?
<WierdAAR> h00k, Well, I'm not saying theres anything wrong, but I would't loose anything by running 32-bit?
<bjj_blue> I'm trying to connect an ubuntu machine to an HDTV via DVI-D (single link).  Both the computer and the HDTV have DVI-I dual link female sockets.  The TV returns an "incompatible signal" error.  Does anybody know what the problem might be?  Could my resolution or X settings be off?
<Hebram> dhillon-v10:  email it -)
<h00k> Jabberjaw, WierdAAR: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons
<jai> who´s you wierdAAr
<cess> Does anyone know of any wlan drivers for the sony f series?
<dhillon-v10> ikonia: true, but what I am trying to do is you know how sometimes you want to move a message to a different folder that's what I want to do in mutt
<ikonia> jai: this channel is for ubuntu support, do you need support with ubuntu
<WierdAAR> jai, well.. Why?
<h00k> Jabberjaw: er, the apps are 64bit also.
<ikonia> dhillon-v10: first link in google http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2634
<dhillon-v10> ikonia: holy crap you googling skills are pretty good, I was looking for it from soooo long
<Lxndr> I recently did a full install of ubuntu on this computer. For some reason it will only communicate to my headphones (and not my speakers) but it seems to be unable to communicate through the associated microphone jack. How can I fix this? (It worked fine when this was a windows machine, so I suspect it's not hardware.)
<bad_cables> i can see my disk in syetem=>disk utility but it sais unused or unrecognised format... i need to mount it so i can recover my files from my /home/ dir
<mespejel> anyone can recommend a room if i have question about monitors, resolutions, built in scalers.?
<mespejel> please
<mespejel> sorry maybe wrong room to ask
<bad_cables> my install of 9.04 no longer boots
<bjj_blue> mespejel:  try #hardware
<ikonia> bad_cables: what is the error
<bad_cables> no root device
<bad_cables> on boot
<mespejel> bjj_blue: The room "#hardware" on "irc.freenode.net" is invite only. :
<ikonia> bad_cables: ok - so what happened to cause this
<mespejel> :(
<ikonia> mespejel: ##hardware
<bad_cables> ikonia, dont know... cheap disk?
<bjj_blue> mespejel:  weird. didn't used to be...
<bad_cables> ikonia, electric shock?
<ikonia> bad_cables: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" in a pastebin please
<dhillon-v10> ikonia: thanks a lot :)
<bjj_blue> does anybody know what the X resolution should be if displaying to a 1080i HDTV via DVI?
<ikonia> bjj_blue: xorg is dynamic, so the resolution could be anything
<zarithyl_> can someone recommend a channel for help connecting to a University fileshare network using LinuxDC++
<zarithyl_> the connection just times out
<ikonia> zarithyl_: speak to the network administrators
<h00k> zarithyl_: I recommend speaking to your network adminsitrator
<h00k> ikonia: you win.
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  hmm... i'm getting an "incompatible signal" error on the TV when I use DVI, but S-video and composite works.  Any ideas?
<bad_cables> ikonia, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FS3tpVEY
<ikonia> bjj_blue: is it a cheap TV ?
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  worse.  old.
<ikonia> bjj_blue: is it a cheap brand ?
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  honestly, i don't know.  It's an "advent".  I got it second hand.
<ikonia> bjj_blue: what happens if you type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<bjj_blue> but i'd assume so
<ikonia> bjj_blue: ok, so the most common situation would be it's advertising "false" information in terms of it's capabilities, so xorg is setting the wrong information, you may need to hardcode the resolution in the xorg.conf
<Evet> how to avoid network manager to modify /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  not to question your judgement, but what does mounting /dev/sda1 have to do with that?
<retr0xx> Anyone know how to update from the default ubuntu karmic GNOME to a new version
<retr0xx> ?
<ikonia> bjj_blue: sorry - wrong person
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  glad I checked lol =)
<Evet> retr0xx: download new one
<ikonia> bad_cables: what happens if you type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<erUSUL> !upgrade | retr0xx
<ubottu> retr0xx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> retr0xx: if a new version/package is available update-manager will offer it
<retr0xx> For GNOME...?
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  oh okay. so should i just try different resolutions or something (sorry, i know next to nothing about this).  Also, it's a DVI/HDCP port on the tv, but that shouldn't matter since i'm only playing cleartext out of my ubuntu box, right?
<bad_cables> ikonia, i tried it earlier and it did nothing... now it tells me to specify the FS type
<retr0xx> A whole desktop environment?
<ikonia> bad_cables: what file system is on it ?
<bad_cables> ikonia, i cant remember the linux FS... ext3 i think
<brontosaurusrex> any recommendations on a good book or urls for bash?
<ikonia> bad_cables: ok - so "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<ikonia> bjj_blue: exactly, in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you may want to hardcode supported resolutions
<jrib> brontosaurusrex: #bash is the place to be, but see:
<jrib> !cli > brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex, please see my private message
<Samual> Hey i'm trying to uninstall nullmailer (For some reason it was installed and I didn't notice, and it's spamming my syslog) --- Just wonder if it's safe to remove all these packages:   bsd-mailx* lsb-core* lsb-cxx* lsb-desktop* lsb-graphics* mailx* nullmailer*
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  great, thanks!  last question.  is this something where I *must* directly manipulate the xorg.conf file, or is this something I could do via the graphica Nvidia Xorg manager?
<Samual> I think it should be fine
<bjj_blue> *graphical
<brontosaurusrex> jrib: thanks
<Samual> Just making sure nothing depends on those other packages
<ikonia> bjj_blue: you can try it via nvidia's tools as it writes to Xorg.conf - however I suspect you'll end up manually doing it
<bad_cables> ikonia, i get an error
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  okay!  thanks for the help!  i might come back when i get confused with xorg.conf =)
<ikonia> bad_cables: "what error"
<ikonia> bjj_blue: no problem
<Samual> Anyone?
<ikonia> Samual: anyone what ?
<Samual> I already asked my question ^_^ Scroll up
<retr0xx> I do sudo apt-get install gnome and I get this: http://pastebin.com/WVniNkWX
<retr0xx> And I googled around and I can't find anything to fix that
<retr0xx> :\
<Tharok> Is CTRL + C in terminal equal to Sigterm?
<bad_cables> ikonia, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9BGEMCGb
<ikonia> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<Samual> Tharok, yes
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bad_cables> i should change my nic to bad_clusters
<ikonia> retr0xx: what repos do you have enabled ? what version of ubuntu is this ?
<jrib> retr0xx: and you have no idea why?  No unofficial repositories? No manual .deb installations?  Are you running a stable release?
<ikonia> bad_cables: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Samual> ikonia, so you don't have an answer then? I can tell you're a bit busy though, so it's fine
<retr0xx> ikonia: It's Karmic Ubuntu and it's got the standard, default, fresh install repos
<ikonia> Samual: no, I just didn't scroll up,
<retr0xx> I literally just installed Debian
<retr0xx> Err, Ubuntu*
<ikonia> retr0xx: what liveCD are you using ?
<bad_cables> i am using 9.10 live cd and trying to recover 9.04
<Samual> ikonia, Meh: i'm trying to uninstall nullmailer --- Just wonder if it's safe to remove all these packages:   bsd-mailx* lsb-core* lsb-cxx* lsb-desktop* lsb-graphics* mailx* nullmailer*
<ikonia> retr0xx: can you pastebin your sources.list please
<Samual> It wants me to remove the other packages in order to remove nullmailer.
<ikonia> bad_cables: try "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 /mnt"
<retr0xx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZZaZKnWG
<ikonia> Samual: do you need mailx ?
<Samual> ikonia, no
<ikonia> Samual: ok, so its safe
<Out_Cold> finally got facebook chat working again with pidgin... stupid facebook
<Samual> ikonia, well, unless Thunderbird needs it
<ikonia> retr0xx: do "sudo apt-get update" first, then try again
<ikonia> Samual: nope
<Samual> ikonia, K.
<retr0xx> I did, Ikonia.
<bad_cables> omg, thanks ikonia... i forgot how long it has been since they changed the FS
<ikonia> !info gnome-vfs-obexftp
<ubottu> Package gnome-vfs-obexftp does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> bad_cables: no problem
<karl_hungus> hi
<ikonia> retr0xx: looks like maybe a packaging bug
<karl_hungus> how do i set my default pdf reader?
<karl_hungus> i mean what's the command for that?
<mrandrzejak> Would anyone know if it is possible to do video chat with ICQ? Or if Pidgin or other chat programs like Empathy are planning to include it?
<ikonia> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<Out_Cold> karl_hungus, right click on the pdf file and set it in there
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cess> Hey does anybody know how to get drivers for the WLAN card on a sony f series?
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  quick question. for my hdtv, should the resolution i'm setting on X be 1080 x something since it's a 1080i?  I ask because I don't see that in any of the options in the Nvidia GUI tool, so i'm wondering if i'll need to define a custom resolution
<jrib> !defaultapp | karl_hungus
<ubottu> karl_hungus: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<progesterone> Question: Why do we put 'libapache2-mod-php5' at the end? sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<ikonia> bjj_blue: dont think so as thats 1080p
<hipitihop> I have cairo-dock installed and some weeks back I started getting apt- authetication errors whenever I do an update.. how can I solve this ?
<jrib> progesterone: it explicitly installs both packages
<bjj_blue> ah, so should it be 540 x ?
<ikonia> progesterone: so the apache module is also installed
<ikonia> bjj_blue: not sure, google your tv brand, see what it's supports
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  yeah, google has turned up peanuts =/
<ikonia> bjj_blue: look at dccprobe
<retr0xx> Is there a terminal command to tell me my current GNOME version?
<progesterone> ikonia jrib Apache was already installed with sudo apt-get install apache2 command
<ikonia> ddcprobe sorry
<zongo> hey guys, I have got a movie where the audio and video not recognized by movie player --> error 'could not determined type of stream. What can i do to play that movie ?
<Peanut> bij_blue: I know, I'm very popular with Google ;-)
<ikonia> retr0xx: dpkg -l | grep gnome will show your gnome package vesions
<zongo> it's an avi though
<karl_hungus> thx Out_Cold ,jrib,ubottu
<jrib> progesterone: but not the php module necessarilly
<ikonia> progesterone: apache module for php5 is not apache
<zongo> which usually play well
<bjj_blue> ikonia:  is that a command or a website?
<ikonia> bjj_blue: command
<Tharok> Is there any way I can make a terminal open up on a specific location on the screen? I want to create a launcher that opens up irssi preferably with no window border and using a 100% transparent profile on a certain place on the desktop
<red> bjj_blue: 1980x1080 == HD resolution for most devices
<Peanut> Tharok: usually, "--geometry "
<bjj_blue> red:  thanks!
<red> for most 720p tellys its 1360x768
<erUSUL> Tharok: some x apps accept --geometry
<Shadow_Mix> Hey. Can someone help me?
<h00k> !ask | Shadow_Mix
<ubottu> Shadow_Mix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Tharok: (and nautilus is one of them)
<stve> retr0xx, as long as you dont mind bringing up a xwindow 'gnome-about'
<jrib> Tharok: erm, *gnome-terminal*
<Tharok> Peanut , erUSUL, jrib thanks but geometry only specifies the size not the location?
<bourke> how can I set my gcc version to 4.2? I notice several versions of it are installed
<bjj_blue> red:  and this is everywhere in the world?  I'm in the U.S. in case it matters
<ikonia> bjj_blue: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-version
<jrib> Tharok: you may also specify location
<ikonia> bjj_blue: sorry - not you
<Tharok> how?
<red> should be that, but u can always check ur tellys manual. it should be stated there aswell
<Shadow_Mix> Oh ok. I'm having a problem running a .exe file with Wine. What can I do?
<ikonia> bourke: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-$version
<Peanut> Tharok: It specifies both: WxH+X+Y or something like that
<bjj_blue> red:  yeah finding the manual is the tricky part =)
<red> bjj_blue: remember to check what the native refresh rate of the television is. usually ubuntu tries to set it to 60hz for me, and my telly is 50hz, it will work but u get tearing while playing
<red> bjj_blue: what manufacturer?
<bjj_blue> red:  Advent
<red> meh, never heard of them :)
<Tharok> Thanks alot mate
<bjj_blue> red:  never heard of it until i picked up the tv second hand yesterday lol
<red> have you checked if they have manuals at the website?
<jrib> Tharok: something like AxB+C+D, read the documentation
<KB1JWQ> How long does it usually take for new packages (OpenSSH's 5.4 version that released today, for instance) to hit the repos?
<bourke> ikonia: after that, gcc -v still gives 4.4?
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: depends on it's priority, eg: security/updates/features etc
<jrib> !sru | KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lullabud> VPN Question... trying to connect to cisco VPN and my network manager in 9.10 is not allowing me to click "add" .  do i need to install an additional package or something else?
<red> bjj_blue: also, do you use a HDMI cable to connect to your television? some televisions have more than 1 HDMI port, and when so, the other one might be for DVD players and such, and when you plug a pc into such port there might be fuzzy image and a lot overscan
<ikonia> bourke: yes, because that's in your PATH, however automake uses CC varible for it's gcc path
<bjj_blue> red:  no, i'm trying to do this via DVI
<KB1JWQ> jrib: Thanks.
<bourke> ikonia: ah ok. thanks a lot
<bjj_blue> there's no HDMI cable. it's an older tv
<red> aight
<bjj_blue> red:  actually, i think it's CRT based
<red> well, good luck to getting good picture :)
<progesterone> ikonia jrib Thanks dude.
<jrib> Tharok: man X, see the GEOMETRY SPECIFICATIONS section
<h00k> lullabud: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn I think is the one that will allow you to do that
<red> i just got a new telly too, upgraded from 32" to 50" and it's awesome ^
<KB1JWQ> jrib: Didn't realize Ubuntu pinned like that.  Good to know. :)
<Tharok> awesome jrib didnt find anything under man gnome-terminal! but thanks now I got all I need =)
<Out_Cold> can i 'push' a message onto someone's desktop? like the lock screen 'leave a message' or something?
<h00k> Out_Cold: er, you can use a messenger like Empathy
<Out_Cold> h00k, i know that, but without an IM
<h00k> Out_Cold: I'm going to say with remote access, probably no.
<lullabud> h00k: awesome, that was the one.  many thanks
<h00k> lullabud: cool.
<jrib> Out_Cold: gnome might have some nice thing that displays messages sent by "write", don't know
<Supermatt1000> hay
<Out_Cold> h00k, i'm thinking a cross of talk and X
<Supermatt1000> i could use some help'
<Shadow_Mix> I'm having a problem running a .exe file with Wine. What can I do?
<h00k> Supermatt1000: what is your question?
<jrib> !appdb | Shadow_Mix
<erUSUL> !appdb | Shadow_Mix
<ubottu> Shadow_Mix: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> jrib: damm
 * jrib blows the smoke from his barrel as erUSUL falls to the floor
<Supermatt1000> h00k i am customizing my computer and the fonts messed up but the theme doesent allow custom text
<lullabud> h00k: oh, actually it's vpnc, not openvpn
<bad_cables> ok, so now that i can see my files and back stuff up... why will the disk not boot?
<Supermatt1000> h00k is there any way to force the them to let me change the text
<mr-grey2> I installed Ubuntu on a drive while I had my windows drive hooked up. It seems to me that the GRUB installed something on the wndows drive for boot up and now I'm having issues. I can NOT set the booting sequence of both drives once I go into bios I either have to disable one or the other to get the drive I want to boot. When both drives are enabled then I go into the boot sequience I only see one to select.
<Supermatt1000> h00k you think you can hel[
<Supermatt1000> ?
<GeekSquid> !details | Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Supermatt1000> i have ubuntu 9.
<GeekSquid> !enter | Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hipitihop> never mind, it seems cairo-dock domain name has changed which explains things. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<mr-grey2> So basicly I can not have both drives hooked up and boot I get a grub error. I would like to have both of them enabled so I can pull data from the other etc
<Supermatt1000> i have ubuntu 9.10 i need to change the text in my theme but it wont let me i need to force the text to change to see what i am typing in some text boxes such as facebook chat and the ubuntu software center search bar
<mr-grey2> Can anyone help?
<Supermatt1000> so can any help
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Im trying to determine if one of the HHDs in my sata raid array is dying. Ive been using smartmontools and a range of tests. But im still unsure of the results (if one of the HDDs is broken or not). Any smartmontools gurus willing to give me a couple of pointers?
<snow_usa> oi
<Supermatt1000> if any one can please feel free to send me a private message
<[-Haza-]> I don't want to go into details if there are no smartmontools users here :)
<mr-grey2> Do I I have to remove the GRUB on my windows drive in order for it to work properly?
<mr-grey2> If so I have no idea how to do that
<[-Haza-]> mr-grey2: I think if you have installed windows AFTER linux then you will need to reinstall your grub
<[-Haza-]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Supermatt1000> can any one help me at all
<red> Supermatt1000: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts
<devdz> plz How can I display in shell all .zip files that exist in my hard disk ??
<mr-grey2> [-Haza-] Nah I already had a load of Windows before I installed Linux and what I did was decited to use Linux as my prmary OS so I pulled out my linux drive and put in a 500 gb drive and installed Linux on that. But my Windows drive is having issues now i'm wondering if GRUB dumped something that is causing problems
<red> devdz: cd /
<red> devdz: then find | grep *.zip
<erUSUL> devdz: find / -name '*.zip' -print
<Supermatt1000> red will that let me change the color of the fonts though?
<jrib> devdz: locate .zip   is probably good enough
<[-Haza-]> Heeeey erUSUL. You're still here eh? :)
<stsm> if i want to use puredata to generate midi, and use it as input in another program, then i would need some sort of virtual midi device to output to from pd and to use as input on the other program
<red> Supermatt1000: I'm not sure, do you have the same color fonts as the background in your browser, so u can't see what you are typing?
<stsm> anybody happen to know wsomething like this?
<Lxndr> I recently did a full install of ubuntu on this computer. For some reason it will only communicate to my headphones (and not my speakers) but it seems to be unable to communicate through the associated microphone jack. How can I fix this? (It worked fine when this was a windows machine, so I suspect it's not hardware.)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: ;P
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: I love you too buddy :)
<devdz> thanks guys :)
<Supermatt1000> red yes exactaly but only in facebook chat
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: thx
<mr-grey2> Check this out.... After I have my new linux installed on the 500gb drive and it boots WITH my prior windows 7 drive installed I get the GRUB.. I checked windows7 load to boot and says does not exist.
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: but i'm in my way out for today ... ;P
<Supermatt1000> red could you send me a private message its easier for me to talk
<[-Haza-]> erUSUL: Take it easy!
<Out_Cold> Supermatt1000, i just figured out that facebook chat uses XMPP and is easy to turn on in pidgin
<mr-grey2> I'm thinking GRUB put something in my windows drive that is messing it up
<mr-grey2> because that was my primary drive. I had linux originally installed on a secondary
<GeekSquid> Lxndr: there are some extra functions in the volume control you will need to enable ... goto applications>sound & Video>VolumeControl ... in preferences, see if speaker and headphone are checked ,,, other checkboxes do other things, try them out ... every machine is different, so I cannot provide specific instructions as to how to help you
<mr-grey2> and now I can't have both drives in bios to boot from I either have to choose one or the other so I can't go into linux and pull off information from my windows drive
<Lxndr> GeekSquid: Everything IS checked and enabled. Oddly enough, it recognizes the microphone from my usb-enabled webcam, just not the microphone plugged into the mic jack (though it seems to acknowledge the jack exists)
<mr-grey2> I have to disable one drive to see the other in boot sequence and that is wild
<kevvvvbo> Hey guys.. I have the nvidia problem where the screen flickers and it doesn't boot into ubuntu
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<PeterT> " <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<kevvvvbo> it gives me a command line but I can't really type in it
<Dblack> ola
<Dblack> alguem help me please
<GeekSquid> Lxndr: and capture is unmuted .... also check System>perfs>sound   ... also available in synaptic is the multimedia systems selector (not installed by default)
<Dblack> interface grafica alguem sabe instalar no server 9.0
<GeekSquid> !es | Dblack
<ubottu> Dblack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !br | Dblack
<ubottu> Dblack: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dblack> ok
<Dblack> mais infelizmente não tem ninguem qe saiba ou possa me ajudar
<Dblack> por isso recorri aqi
<Dblack> im sorry]
<GeekSquid> Dblack: ho hablar aqi
<xangua> Dblack: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop : if you want to install gnome
<cess> my laptop doesn't recognize my wlan it just turns on bluetooth, can any1 help?
<Supermatt1000> Out_Cold could you pm me
<Supermatt1000> Out_Cold please
<GeekSquid> !pm > Supermatt1000
<ubottu> Supermatt1000, please see my private message
<DcMeese> !es | DcMeese
<ubottu> DcMeese, please see my private message
<jaypur1> how can i connect to ubuntu server as a root???
<GeekSquid> !root | jaypur1
<ubottu> jaypur1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jaypur1> GeekSquid, i'm the owner of the server man, and i'm connecting by nautilus but i can't modify really anything...
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<harisund> jaypur1: you can't do that, root account is not enabled at all on Ubuntu
<domjohnson> bye
<xbmc> xbmc@90e6ba974a82:~$ date
<xbmc> Tue Mar  9 21:11:35 EST 2010
<xbmc> xbmc@90e6ba974a82:~$ ssh dad@192.168.1.10
<xbmc> dad@192.168.1.10's password:
<xbmc> Linux mythserver 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686
<FloodBot1> xbmc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xbmc> To access official Ubuntu documentation, please visit:
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<jaypur1> harisund, i want to access some folders...
<jaypur1> harisund, how can i do that
<xbmc> time is wrong on diskless client
<harisund> jaypur1: There are a couple of ways. One, I would suggest using a ncurses based, command line file explorer like MC. Or else you could ssh with -X enabled and launch gksudo nautilus --no-desktop
<xbmc> time is wrong on diskless client
<xbmc> how to fix?
<jaypur1> harisund, hmm
<SoftChIP> I am trying to load Ubuntu for the first time (first time linux ever) and i've got a problem. Can anyone help me.?
<xbmc> noooooooooo
<jaypur1> i have all the folders of my server here... i'm looking at them right now
<xbmc> yes ask away
<jaypur1> but if i need to change a file.... what can i do?
<GeekSquid> !details | SoftChIP
<ubottu> SoftChIP: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SoftChIP> I've got this problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1816376.html
<soreau> SoftChIP: Just state the problem you're having in as much detail as you can, all on one line in this channel. If anyone knows the answer, they will likely respond
<elyos> SoftChIP: if you're that new, it's best to start with some sort of linux beginners book before you start installing anything
<harisund> jaypur1: You can use some command line file editor .. that's how most file editing is done on servers
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<xbmc> perhaps go into bios disable the firewire port as we dont use them often and try again
<elyos> i sftp to my servers and gedit everything :)
<xbmc> get a bit of experience with ubuntuthen try and fix firewire
<jaypur1> harisund, hmmm
<SoftChIP> okey. will try =)
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<donavan01> need a little help ... what do I need to get dvds to play for the life of me I cant remember
<harisund> jaypur1: Or you could start nautilus on your laptop with gksudo nautilus --no-desktop and then connect to your server from there
<jaypur1> harisund, so it would be like... editing at command lines, but looking at then at the server help me to find the directories
<XypherOrion> allo
<GeekSquid> SoftChIP: that is a really old bug report, this is on a toshiba? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<xbmc> SoftChIP,  if you disable firewire in bios it should fix problem i think
<SoftChIP> i just downloaded the 9.10 version
<jaypur1> Haraken,  gksudo nautilus --no-desktop ???
<Out_Cold> h00k, jrib i think zenity will fit my bill.. I can push the messages and get responses
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<XypherOrion> pardon me for rudely popping in and asking a question, but might anyone know how to get ioquake3's fullscreen rendering working correctly on a multimonitor setup while using twinview?
<xbmc> yes burn the iso and gofor it
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<elyos> quake3/openarena dont work with nvidia twinview type of setup
<ZykoticK9> XypherOrion, i have the same issue with ioquake3 - I've just started disabling one monitor before starting the game -- hope you find a better solution.  good luck.
<PlaHPoy> in the new ubuntu private cloud setup can you only spin up instances of ubuntu?  What if i want some centos / etc machines?
<XypherOrion> ZykoticK9: vanilla quake 3 runs fine, just no sound
<ZykoticK9> XypherOrion, same here
<XypherOrion> er, sry that was for elyos
<XypherOrion> I fail to see the point of using two X screens as well...lol
<devdz> guys is there any good program to read .pdf files just in shell ?
<SoftChIP> There is no firewire setting in bios. :(
<elyos> XypherOrion: developers need it
<jrib> devdz: no :)
<XypherOrion> Good point
<devdz> jrib: ok thanks :)
<soreau> devdz: It would be easier to play a video in the shell than view a pdf
<devdz> i see
<XypherOrion> however me, being rather insignificant in this scope, and ioquake3 misbehaving, also insignificant, is rather annoyed ;)
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<XypherOrion> Nearly tempted to sift through the IOQuake3 source myself and sort it out >.<
<PeterT> "No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY." <-- I'm getting this error when trying to launch screen with a newly made user account (over SSH).
<xangua> PlaHPoy: you mean 'ubuntu one' ¿ is only aviable for ubuntu (gnome desktop)  right now, they are developing kde and windows client
<blakkheim> !repeat | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GeekSquid> PeterT: we got the question... please don't repeat, I am trying it myself
<SoftChIP> I have this problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1816376.html
<PeterT> Well, you could say something so I don't have to freak the hell out
<SoftChIP> i run ubuntu 9.10
<SoftChIP> can't disable firewire in bios
<aeon> ls
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Thanks.
<IdleOne> PeterT: freaking out will only aggravate you more.
<pfifo> what ports do I need to open on my router to allow NFS connections from the outside world?
<ProfessorBacon> ugh
<ProfessorBacon> why
<ned> has anyone had an issue with emacs being a weird 'yellow' color and having the cursor being the same color as the bg in emacs -nw ?
<dhillon-v10> ned: actually no :) I personally use vim but some of my friends use emacs and they seem to be fine
<MilitantPotato> Is it my imagination or is flash 10.1 (beta) significantly faster than 10.0?
<GeekSquid> PeterT: as you can see there are a lot of people in this channel and we are all volunteers helping eachother, I logged into my local machine using SSH as a normal user ... like this "ssh user@host" I logged in as that user,I then typed screen , screen came up and asked what type of terminal I wanted I selected "plain" and I had a screen session for that user, Is that what you did?
<PeterT> GeekSquid: I think so, I logged in as a newly made user
<GeekSquid> PeterT: lemme try something
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Ok
<SoftChIP> I will try once more. I run a toshiba satellite laptop and i just installed Ubuntu 9.10. When i reboot after installation the computer stall with the same message in this url: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1816376.html     There is no setting for firewire in bios.
<ProfessorBacon> update bios?
<shang_> how to test gnome-keyring to see if it is working? (expect using the wireless)
<SoftChIP> its the newest bios
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Just logged in with new user "peter"
<mishpish> hello.  i'm having some difficulty printing open office files and having the fonts print normally.  can anyone guide?  thanks!
<PeterT> GeekSquid: I'm in ~
<jofo> Hello. I’ve found a mistake in the font FreeSerif. Who shoud I report it to and how?
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Just typed screen
<PeterT> GeekSquid: btw, I'm "peter@petert"
<shang_> jofo: launchpad.net
<SoftChIP> okey then. my linux experience ended before i even came in to the GUI... :(
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Still the "No More PTYs problem"
<PlaHPoy> in the new ubuntu private cloud setup can you only spin up instances of ubuntu?  What if i want some centos / etc machines?
<brjann> PeterT: what does the output of this command give on the machine you're trying to launch screen?     ls -l /dev/ptmx
<PeterT> peter@petert:~$ ls -l /dev/ptmx
<PeterT> crw-rw-rw- 1 peter peter 5, 2 Mar  9 02:32 /dev/ptmx
<PeterT> brjann: ^
<brjann> that's odd... your user shouldn't own that device
<MilitantPotato> Yea, 10.1 beta flash is much faster.  Finally linux is getting decent flash support.
<GeekSquid> PeterT: strange, what is it you need to do in screen that you can't do via ssh?
<brjann> PeterT: have you been chowning things in /dev to your user?
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Run a game server that stays open when I log out
<PeterT> brjann: I think so?
<brjann> PeterT: hm. that's probably not a good thing
<PeterT> brjann: Do you know the problem?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: Hi ... fccf hre
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: oh with another name
<brjann> PeterT: screen throws that error when permissions on /dev/ptmx aren't set correctly. it's owned by root:tty on my system, and has the same permission bits
<PeterT> brjann: What do I do to fix it?
<brjann> PeterT: so you might try    sudo chown root:tty /dev/ptmx     but if you've been randomly chowning devices in /dev to your unprivileged user, it's hard to say what will work and what won't
<Adien> I've been trying to get sound working on Ubuntu 9.10 for three hours and nothing please can someone help
<PeterT> brjann: As root?
<serverduck> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<GeekSquid> PeterT: log in as sudo user to do what brjann said
<serverduck> what is this?
<devdz> in which directory i can find mainly the sources of the programs that works by default with the distribution of ubuntu .. sorry for my simple questions im new with linux :)
<PeterT> brjann: root@petert:/home# sudo chown root:tty /dev/ptmx
<PeterT> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<PeterT> Segmentation fault
<aouldr78> what is default file for mail in Lucid?
<GeekSquid> PeterT: you were already root when you did that
<brjann> PeterT: okay, now that's happening because your unpriviliged user owns the sudoers file, not root. i think your system is probably hosed at this point
<PeterT> Hosed?
<PeterT> You mean I'm fucked, I need to ask my person to re-do my system?
<sebsebseb> !language | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GeekSquid> PeterT: relax ... i see a problem with your last terminal command ... try it without sudo
<PeterT> root@petert:/home# chown root:tty /dev/ptmx
<PeterT> You have mail in /var/mail/root
<PeterT> root@petert:/home#
<GeekSquid> PeterT: now try logging is as a new user and running screen
<brjann> PeterT: potentially, yes. the user 'peter' should normally not own any files outside of those in /home/peter
<aouldr78> i just installed lucid and i am doing some at and cron practice but i do not have mail installed in my system. so where is the default file to find my mails?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | aouldr78
<ubottu> aouldr78: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<PeterT> Ok, GeekSquid
<PeterT> I'm trying now
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Still doesn't work
<Adien> I've been trying to get sound working on Ubuntu 9.10 for three hours and nothing please can someone help
<markdymek_> where is a good resource/book to learn about linux command line?
<Lappie> i want to access the folder that contains the background images that came with ubuntu (8.10, installed w windows if that matters) i want to delete a couple of them to conserv some of my hd space, where are they and how do i access them?
<unop> markdymek_, /join #bash   and type  !guide
<brjann> markdymek_: IBM's "Speaking UNIX" is pretty good. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-unix-commandline/index.html
<unop> Lappie, /usr/share/wallpapers/  perhaps
<brjann> markdymek_: I think there are like 8 parts, you might have to search for the other 7 as that's just the first one
<unop> Lappie, also  /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/
<markdymek_> ty @brjann
<GeekSquid> PeterT: please pastebin the output of a ls -lx in /dev ... use paste.ubuntu.com for this
<GeekSquid> PeterT: that command 'ls -lx'
<aouldr78> ubunu 9.10 can not run on my laptop so i installed lucid instead and it is working so far
<aouldr78> i have Intel core i3
<GeekSquid> aouldr78: please /join #ubuntu+1
<aouldr78> where is that
<sebsebseb> !lucid | aouldr78
<ubottu> aouldr78: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<GeekSquid> aouldr78: type /join #ubuntu+1
<markdymek_> what is the command that tells you what every piece of hardware is in your system?
<brjann> markdymek_: lshw
<J-new-to-u> i could use some some support connecting to a vpn using racoon and kvpnc im getting confighuration parse errors and im internet connection keeps getting dropped
<brjann> markdymek_: er, sudo lshw
<Lappie> i dont see either one of those in usr
<Lappie> i dont see either one of those in usr
<donavan01> Im getting choppy audio playback on dvds but the video is fine ... anyone know how to fix this ?
<PeterT> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391367/
<jaypur> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<J-new-to-u> hi
<b2p1mp> donavan01: in all players or just one?
<Typos_King> donavan01:    ... on what player?
<GeekSquid> PeterT sorry I meant ls -l  ... loose the x
<BluesKaj-Laptop> donavan01, do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<donavan01> vlc ... totem doesnt like playing it at all
<PeterT> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391369/
<Typos_King> !codecs | donavan01
<donavan01> blueskay-laptop .... not sure how do I find out
<ubottu> donavan01: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj-Laptop> donavan01, system/admin/media
<GeekSquid> PeterT: ugh .. should look more like this http://geeksquid.pastebin.ca/1829266
<gilead> hi
<Lappie> does anyone know the name of one of the default backgrounds? i can just search for it and find them that way cant i?
<Typos_King> donavan01:    I use xine-ui, comes with a pile of codecs, my videos plays fine in it
<gilead> there's a heated discussion about 14-year old virgins over at #linux so I thought I'd bother you guys instead :)
<J-new-to-u> im new to ubuntu and im trying to connect to a symantec box using kpvnc and racoon... im getting config parse errors and ive looked at alot of pages and ive googled the errors still nothing
<gilead> the question is: how can I change base mouse speed (not acceleration) in X.org? I tried to set Resolution and Sensitivity in the mouse section but it didn't change anything. Actually at the end I changed mouse driver to 'blahblah' and it still worked o_O so I'm not even sure the mouse section is the right place.
<PeterT> GeekSquid: tbh, I don't know see a difference
<zenteno> hola
<Typos_King> gilead:   .... ahemm.... hehehl ok
<GeekSquid> PeterT: peter vs. root ... look again
<zenteno> alguien habla español??
<zenteno> ???
<Typos_King> !es | zenteno
<ubottu> zenteno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PeterT> zenteno: #ubuntu-es
<PeterT> GeekSquid: I should've run under root?
<Lappie> ohh, i found it its was usr share backgrounds, but i over looked it somehow, ty
<hexdump> Does anybody know of a channel that has programming support?
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<J-new-to-u> hahaha
<mah2224> hi guys, i can run an application from the alt-f2 thing, how can i make a shortcut/launcher?
<J-new-to-u> thats how i feel too
<brjann> !help | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unop> hexdump, depends on the language you're programming in
<ilovethislinuxst> what's nikserv
<Typos_King> hexdump    depends on the language you're after, usually channels address it per language :)
<unop> hexdump,  /j ##programming
<J-new-to-u> ive looked all over the net and maybe i missed something but i cannot seem to get it connected
<tony__> what command can I use for open "login Windows preferences"
<J-new-to-u> unless
<mah2224> hi guys, i can run an application from the alt-f2 thing, how can i make a shortcut/launcher?
<J-new-to-u> i go through vmware and use a program in windows
<hexdump> C++ actually a program I'm using I can't seem to build a program using codelite
<tony__> It is not show in Ubuntu 9.10
<NinoScript> Hi! I wanted to change the /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules, but it's not there, there are 65 other files like it, but not that one... can I just create it? will it work?
<ilovethislinuxst> can someone help me?
<Typos_King> hexdump:    then you may wnat to try #c++ :)
<hexdump> I tried ##programming
<brjann> mah2224: right-click on the desktop and click "Create Launcher"
<hexdump> and that but hey np don't worry bout it
<hexdump> thanks anyway though
<GeekSquid> PeterT: lemme break this down for you ... you modified dev and made it so your system is totally locked out from using local devices ... where it says peter on your system should be root (left column-owner) and peter (right column-group) should match my list
<xbmc> do chooks like pumpkin?
<J-new-to-u> then it connects all day and works which tells me its a config problem or a new to linux problem which is why im here
<PeterT> GeekSquid: Is there a way to fix it?
<Typos_King> J-new-to-u:   I never got  your original question
<mah2224> brjann: thank you, i've tried this, but i don't know what to put in the command field
<ilovethislinuxst> i need to know how to remember my password for my nickname
<ilovethislinuxst> and sign in
<ilovethislinuxst> don't i?
<tony__> Any body know wha's command I use for the console for open the login windows preferences
<tony__> ???
<markdymek_> anyone know the sound chipset in the HP pavillion dv7-3065
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mah2224, it should show up in the menu after launching once , not always , sometimes it has to be added , them it can be added to the panel
<brjann> mah2224: the command field is for the path to the binary you'd like to run. what are you trying to create a shortcut to?
<mah2224> its a program called lyx that i just installed
<GeekSquid> PeterT: yes, see line 52 of your file that is the change we made ... before it would have said peter peter ... see the difference, but use my list as a guide
<ilovethislinuxst> is there a help channel for nickserv?
<mah2224> i can run it by doing alt+f2 and simply typing in lyx
<PeterT> GeekSquid: How do I fix it?
<brjann> mah2224: right, that's the same thing you'd put in the command field
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:    /nickserv help
<ilovethislinuxst> ty
<markdymek_> anyone familar with HP pavillion dv7-3065?
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:    you can always also try the ops channel at #freenode
<Typos_King> ircops channel that is
<mah2224> this is what ive tried already, when i put that in the command field and execute the launcher, it gives me an error
<Lxndr> I want to play nethack. I cannot find it in the package manager. Can anyone tell me where to get it?
<mah2224> would you like to know what the error says? i can try it again
<J-new-to-u> im trying to connect to a vpn through linux.. ive read through all the webpages on racoon and kvpnc... but im getting racoon.conf parse errors and it kills my network connection... i have also tried strongswan to connect as well and it just wont do it... i can get it o connect in a vm windows xp all day... but i cant get it done in native ubuntu im goinfg freakin nuts.... been on this for over a week
<brjann> PeterT: but it should be noted that /dev may not be the only folder on the disk that has this problem. the sudo error you received earlier was caused by peter owning /etc/sudoers. so this problem is likely not limited to /dev
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mah2224, did you install it with a package manager?
<PeterT> Sigh...
<mah2224> no
<trism> Lxndr: nethack-console or nethack-qt
<PeterT> I'm going to format and reinstall then
<Johnny1> How can I turn off auto correction in ubuntu 9.10?
<PeterT> Sorry to bother you
<brjann> PeterT: that would be my recommendation, sorry :(
<mah2224> i had to compile it and do the ./configure and then make and then make install thing
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mah2224, how did you install it/
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ?
<brjann> mah2224: oh. try /usr/local/bin/lyx then
<Lxndr> trism: Netiher of those happens to be in the package manager. Where can i find either of those?
<mah2224> great, thanks, lets see
<brjann> mah2224: for future reference, though, lyx is in the ubuntu repositories
<trism> Lxndr: they are both in the universe repository
<Desciero> I'm having trouble saving images via Firefox on ubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mah2224, odd I have it in synaptic
<Desciero> When I right click and hit save image, it saves a .html file instead.
<Rahoul> hola zenteno
<ilovethislinuxst> help
#ubuntu 2010-03-09
<Rahoul> Zenteno, yo hablo español
<mah2224> BluesKaj-Laptop: I'm sorry, i don't know what you mean by that
<sebsebseb> !help | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apahsia> is there a way to triple boot karmic, pcbsd and win 7 on the same physical drive
<signornessuno> hi, evolution don't want to send message, receving works, via web works, i don't change any setting
<Typos_King> J-new-to-u:   are you on kubuntu?
<AndyGraybeal> i'm getting a segmentation fault when i login, can anyone help me?  i have no idea what is going on.
<ilovethislinuxst> i need help with nickserve
<Typos_King> apahsia:   if you make 3 partitions, 1 for each, I'd think so, yes
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mah2224, lyx is in the repositories and it's listed in the package managers
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm new, what do i do?
<J-new-to-u> Typos im on ubuntu ive tried every configuration imaginable in the network manager with no avail...
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:    you can always also try the ircops channel at #freenode
<sebsebseb> apahsia: Yes, however Ubuntu 9.10's  Grub apparantly has issues booting up other Linux distros,  so I assume that would also apply to BSD.
<Typos_King> J-new-to-u:   .... I see... k
<mah2224> thank you all, i now have a working install and launcher
<J-new-to-u> i figured kvpnc gives more feedback so i could attempt to figure it out on my own
<mah2224> very much appreciative and grateful
<sanjimasataka> ?
<J-new-to-u> but it didnt help much
<sanjimasataka> hola alguiejn habla español???
<sebsebseb> !es | sanjimasataka
<ubottu> sanjimasataka: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rahoul> hola
<Rahoul> hablo español
<teage> no habla espanol
<apahsia> sebsebseb: i know what u mean
<Rahoul> y puedo traducir para vos
<Typos_King> !es | Rahoul
<ubottu> Rahoul: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rahoul> ok I was only translating for him
<sanjimasataka> hola, oye acabo de instalar xubuntu tu me puedes ayudar???
<Typos_King> :{
<sebsebseb> apahsia: I was told that it's Ubuntu's fault,  how it does Grub 2, not Grub 2 itself.
<Rahoul> deberias unirte a #ubuntu-es
<apahsia> practically had to reconfigure grub2 after losing it in a gparted resize
<Mimi> Hello, I disabled CTRL+Q shortcut on Keyboard Shortcuts a while ago, but it's still activated! How do I disable it?
<Rahoul> enviame un privado o entra a #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> apahsia: losing it in a Gparted re size?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !es | sanjimasataka
<ubottu> sanjimasataka: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<apahsia> yeah
<J-new-to-u> this is one of the errors racoon: failed to parse configuration file im sure that once i get past this one i can try to get on the others
<sebsebseb> apahsia: that's odd,  Grub itself should be on  the MBR, then  /boot on your partition which is also for Grub
<apahsia> I had tried to claim more space for my karmic distro now that I use win7 lesss
<sebsebseb> apahsia: and the Linux kernels seem to go there as well
<apahsia> and it refused to boot into the selection menu
<sebsebseb> apahsia: you don't normalley need loads of space for Ubuntu
<J-new-to-u> that should be autoconfigured from the selections in kpvnc
<J-new-to-u> but it crashes every time i try to connect
<apahsia> I'm a noob, but I've taken a serious shining to Linux
<sebsebseb> apahsia: also dual booting or triple booting why?  if you have enough RAM and such you could just virtual machine other OS's :)
<apahsia> So a 50GB partition doesnt cut it anymore
<sebsebseb> apahsia: you can dual boot with Windows 7 quite easily, it's the triple boot you will get issues with
<sebsebseb> apahsia: or so it seems
<apahsia> a virtual set up is an excellent idea
<apahsia> didnt think of dat
<sebsebseb> apahsia: when I said that, I didn't mean WIndows as host :)
<Desciero> I'm having trouble saving images via Firefox on ubuntu 9.10. When I right click and hit save image, it saves a .html file instead. Can anyone help with this?
<apahsia> i'm on a test box though, so no, i don't have enough ram
<apahsia> but I believe this may b the way to go
<J-new-to-u> Desciero what happens when you drag the image of onto say the desktop does it save?
<MrPiracy> can anyone tell me how to copy my awn settings to another computer?
<apahsia> any of you guys partial to PC-BSD
<Desciero> J-new-to-u: Let me try that.
<apahsia> it claims to be pretty stable and SECURE
<sebsebseb> apahsia: What do you want to use Windows for still?  Why the interest in PC BSD?
<jiohdi> apahsia: I have tried to set it up on several computers, can never get it to work
<apahsia> looking for the holy grail of OS's
<sebsebseb> apahsia: holy grail as in the best OS?
<markdymek_> has anyone heard of IDT high definition audio codec?
<apahsia> and yeah, after 6months, I'm so DONE wit Windoze
<J-new-to-u> me too apahsia
<sebsebseb> apahsia: right, but your new to all this alternate OS stuff?
<apahsia> pretty much
<J-new-to-u> but im finding it hard to transition over when i cannont connect to vpns and mission critical stuff
<Lxndr> On windows, I could use the number pad to navigate in Nethack. Does anyone know how to set the same thing up in Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> apahsia: PC BSD does have some good reviews out there and such, but  Desktop Linux is where things are at
<apahsia> I used Unix back in college-PASCAL days
<apahsia> but now, I understand the significance
<Desciero> J-new-to-u: That works. But is there any other way to save them?
<apahsia> ok sebsebseb
<apahsia> silly ?
<apahsia> but how do I reply with a persons handle in my response
<J-new-to-u> rightclick  save image as isnt available?
<markdymek_> type @
<markdymek_> for reply
<sebsebseb> apahsia: What I would suggest is this,  dual boot or get rid of Windows, depending on the programs and hardware you have and such.   Pick a Linux distro maybe not Ubuntu,  there are quite a lot of good distros out there, put that on.  Then if you want to do a BSD ok sure,  but I suggest a virtual machine.
<apahsia> @
<markdymek_> mint is easiest
<apahsia> got ya
<markdymek_> or puppy dog
<sebsebseb> markdymek_: I woudn't recommend Mint
<J-new-to-u> anyone know the best distro to use for graphics and intel 945
<sebsebseb> markdymek_: it's based on Ubuntu, may as well use the real thing
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb its easier then ubuntu
<apahsia> I have no issues learning from soup to nuts
<sebsebseb> markdymek_: plus the way it does Gnome I don't like,  and it's rather green
<tdb30_> should I set concurrency=shell in lucid?
<trism> Lxndr: http://nethack.wikia.com/wiki/Options#number_pad (although using the default hjkl navigation is a great way to practice vim navigation)
<Desciero> J-new-to-u: It is, but when I save the image, the file is a .html.
<apahsia> I just want THE MOST SECURE distro I can find that
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb its pretty
<apahsia> offers the third party compatibility
<sebsebseb> apahsia: most secure uhmm well  apparnatly OpenBSD is the most secure OS
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb @gay voice@ sparkling!!
<sebsebseb> markdymek_: what was that?
<J-new-to-u> on the bottom right theres a dropdown box that says html... click it and change it to gif or jpg
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb any version of bsd is ok
<J-new-to-u> jpeg
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb if you like cl
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb or xwindows
<sebsebseb> apahsia: apparantly Flash for example on BSD, has to be done in Linux emulation mode
<markdymek_> @sebsebseb no gnome
<DrDamnit> Hi! 15 minutes after my Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 x64 has been on, the screen goes black. The adapter turns off. Have to restart to get it to come back on. Any ideas?
<Friction[2]> anyone know of a multi messenger that's not pigin?
<J-new-to-u> or just change the extension to jpeg or gif
<apahsia> mmm, interesting
<apahsia> Linux is where it's at
<markdymek_> so emacs or vi?
<sebsebseb> Friction[2]: Empathy  which is default in 9.10,  and there's also Kopete a KDE app
<Edgan> Friction[2]: empathy
<apahsia> I was open after installing utorrent 2.0  on wine
<Friction[2]> don't think it has aim, which i need
<Typos_King> Friction[2]  Gaim, Kopete
<sebsebseb> !enter |  markdymek_
<ubottu> markdymek_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<markdymek_> EMACS!!
<markdymek_> THE ONE TRUE EDITOR!!
<sebsebseb> markdymek_: your trolling!
<mysticdarkhack> My fear if linux get too popular, it will be a likely target for hackers.
<GeekSquid> apahsia: why use wine when there is a linux native equivalent?
<Desciero> J-new-to-u: Bottom right only gave me .html option, so I have to change the extension.  That worked. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> markdymek_: Emacs is good yes, but   you just went off topic and so on
<apahsia> like deluge?
<GeekSquid> !troll > markdymek_
<ubottu> markdymek_, please see my private message
<J-new-to-u> Hey no prob
<Losha> mysticdarkhack: I have the same worry actually. Luckily linux is about as popular as toothache...
<blakkheim> lol emacs
<Lxndr> trism: Thanks!
<DrDamnit> Hi! 15 minutes after my Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 x64 has been on, the screen goes black. The adapter turns off. Have to restart to get it to come back on. Any ideas?
<J-new-to-u> any takers on the vpn thing?
<markdymek_> i am not a troll
<GeekSquid> !torrent | apahsia
<ubottu> apahsia: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<airtonix> Friction[2], apt-cache search instant | grep messenger
<markdymek_> uTORRENT!!
<airtonix> markdymek_, then come out from the bridge
<RS-232> Anyway to add a PICTURE field to Users Profile?
<jiohdi> mysticdarkhack: then what will the hackers use :)
<RS-232> thanks
<Losha> markdymek_: vi vs. emacs is off-topic, as it rarely leads to any kind of consensus....
<sebsebseb> apahsia: BSD is good for  people who know Unix basically,  for these other people who want an alternative to Windows,  they should do a Linux distro really, then some of them of course will do BSD in the future, when they are experienced with Desktop Linux.
<markdymek_> @Losha im bored wanted to start a fight
<mysticdarkhack> I doubt it hacker can make their own os if they feel like it
<brjann> RS-232: there's already one, under System > Preferences > About Me, next to the user's name
<apahsia> ic
<airtonix> markdymek_, you should talk to jrib then
<Typos_King> mysticdarkhack   it comes with the territory.... doesn't bother me really
<MrPiracy> can anyone tell me how to copy my awn settings to another computer?
<Losha> markdymek_: that was obvious, and it *will* get you banned if you persist
<jiohdi> mysticdarkhack: they did, its called linux :)
<RS-232> brjann, sorry the question was for #drupal it's my mistake
<Desciero> Does anyone know how to setup desktop wallpapers to pick a random picture on boot?
<sebsebseb> apahsia: most focus from  opensource/freesoftware as well as  some commercial software makers and hardware manufacutues, will be on Desktop Linux not BSD.
<brjann> RS-232: heh, no problem
<markdymek_> @losha i fart in your general direction
<J-new-to-u> racoon: failed to parse configuration file.... any help would be appreciated
<apahsia> that is definitely worth consideration
<l7> how do i get my HP printer to print pages in reverse?
<airtonix> MrPiracy, i think you need to copy two sets of folders. 1. the hidden folder thats plainly labeled awn 2. the gconf folder set related to awn under ~/.gconf
<mysticdarkhack> Actually, hackers, they are the one who help developer the kernel, the back bone of linux
<l7> just tried  # lpoptions -o outputorder=reverse with no effect
<Losha> !ops markdymek_ is trolling....
<sebsebseb> apahsia: So you got Ubuntu 9.10 installed at the moment and  you been getting on with it ok?
<sebsebseb> Losha: it didn't work
<GeekSquid> Losha: need a pipe
<markdymek_> @Losha hey sorry jeez
<h00k> markdymek_: This is a support channel, do you need help?
<blakkheim> Losha: if you want to learn how to use the bot you can do it in a PM
<mysticdarkhack> So for now, it all good...
<markdymek_> @h00k helping out
<sebsebseb> blakkheim: he knows how to use the bot
<DrDamnit> Hi! 15 minutes after my Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 x64 has been on, the screen goes black. The adapter turns off. Have to restart to get it to come back on. Any ideas?
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: doesn't look like it :)
<apahsia> very much so
<Losha> hi sebsebseb: I'm just out of practice is all...
<J-new-to-u> i could use some help figuring out this racoon: failed to parse configuration file connecting to a vpn
<apahsia> I've tried most of the others cept, Slax, Arch and Gentoo
<airtonix> DrDamnit, tried changing the power management options so the screen doesnt blank ?
<aghosh> exit
<sebsebseb> apahsia: So you done Fedor and Mandriva?
<aghosh> quit
<sebsebseb> Fedora that is
<Losha> apahsia: openbsd sells itself as 'the most secure distro'....
<apahsia> don't like YUM/RPM
<DrDamnit> @airtonix: Yes. Turned off the screen saver and powermanagement.
<mysticdarkhack> Sa, what do yall think of the next release of ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<Adien> no it was too good to be true
<MrPiracy> airtonix: i found the second one, how about the first? where is it located?
<Losha> mysticdarkhack: I think LL should be discussed on #ubuntu+1, not here....
<mysticdarkhack> think pupple a good color?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<airtonix> MrPiracy, ~/.config/awn
<apahsia> but then again I'm not sure who has the best package manager
<Desciero> Does anyone know how to setup desktop wallpapers to pick a random picture on boot?
<MrPiracy> airtonix: thx, will try to copy those folders
<blakkheim> !info drapes | Desciero
<ubottu> Desciero: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.1 (karmic), package size 177 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<mysticdarkhack> I know I should talk about lucid in ubuntu
<Lxndr> Yet another Nethack question: I installed Nethack from the package manager. I want certain options to always be selected and set. The wikia claims that there should be a ~/.nethackrc file, but one of those doesn't seem to exist. If I create one, the program fails to recognize it. What should I do?
<airtonix> MrPiracy, also you should open a terminal and run this command : locate awn . you will see that the plugins etc are in various folders owned by root. so you wont be able to copy those over in a simple operation.
<mysticdarkhack> talk in ubuntu+1, but though everyone hear about it and se the screenshot
<sebsebseb> apahsia: best doesn't really exist, it's opinion,  and depends on user.   So you want to dual boot with Windows 7?   or virtual machine it inside Ubuntu and BSD as well?  or what?
<Desciero> blakkheim: thank you
<Losha> apahsia: all the package managers are ok for casual use. The thing that sets ubuntu apart (IMO) is the support, both here and in the forums
<apahsia> I'll settle for the dual boot wit Win n Linux and the virtual BSD
<MrPiracy> airtonix: i'll try to copy those two first, see what happens
<MrPiracy> airtonix: brb
<airtonix> DrDamnit, im out of ideas, probably use your excellent and much sought after googleFu mastery to find relevant information on ubuntu forums ?
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway..
<sebsebseb> apahsia: Ubuntu is an alright one to start with,  but quite a lot of people will move on to some other distro, after a while
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here running ubuntu on dual monitor?
<airtonix> !anyone | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<myk_robinson> Need some assistance with Bluetooth DUN tethering. I have a Motorola Droid running PDAnet and want to use it for internet on my Ubuntu 9.10 laptop whilst on the road. Help?
<Losha> apahsia: the worst thing about bsd is the lack of ext3/4 support...
<ak2> mysticdarkhack: its non trivial to setup
<h00k> apahsia: and some people try distrohopping and end up at Ubuntu.
<airtonix> mysticdarkhack, (because i'm pretty sure that 'everyone' has as some point done dual monitors on ubuntu)
<sebsebseb> apahsia: loads of distros to choose from see http://www.distrowatch.com and that site doesn't have them all
<mysticdarkhack> I see
<ak2> mysticdarkhack: but not impossible :P
<airtonix> mysticdarkhack, its very easy to do if you use nvidia binary drivers
<ak2> yes
<ak2> but ATI is a pain
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apahsia> I noticed that Losha
<mysticdarkhack> Well I question is concerning flashplayer in fullscreen, if anyone get 50% of video size instead of full.
<apahsia> and I happen to be quite fond of ext4
<apahsia> I dig SUSE also, but the bloat
<Losha> apahsia: it seems to be a deliberate (yet unstated) policy. Since I have terabytes of ext3, I'm not going to *bsd any time soon....
<mysticdarkhack> I haven't use suse in a long time
<airtonix> mysticdarkhack, 1) video card 2) exact drivers a) where you got them b) how you installed them 3) how you setup the dual screen 4) the flash player a) where you got it b) how you set it up? <<< gief details!
<mark__> I need help sshing through a firewall, the firewall only allows ssh sessions out, no ports in
<apahsia> what do u use mysticdarkhack
<Guest35537> my identify command got screwed up, how long before i get kicked? i have to wait for it to reset
<sebsebseb> apahsia: The other popular distro's  have smaller user communities, but useually still pretty good.
<apahsia> besides ubuntu
<mysticdarkhack> It seem I'm more attach to linux since I been using it for over 3 years now.
<airtonix> mysticdarkhack, its nice that you want to relate your personal journal here, but thats more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<GeekSquid> Guest35537: help in #freenode they can help you with that
<Losha> mark__: most firewalls allow some way to open a hole and allow ssh in, and to forward the packets to an internal ssh server....
<sebsebseb> apahsia: I am on Mandriva One 2010 at the moment, since I wasn't that happy with the Ubuntu 9.10 release.  Also it's actsually off topic really, to ask quite a few people what distros they have been using.
<Guest35537> gotcha
<sebsebseb> apahsia: in here
<mysticdarkhack> <  more attach to ubuntu I meanbt to say
<airtonix> mysticdarkhack, also if you're keen the various ubuntu locale teams could use a keen helper!
<mysticdarkhack> my bad
<Guest35537> just didnt know if anyone knew offhand. all gravy
<airtonix> mysticdarkhack, what i mean to say is that this specific channel is dedicated to ubuntu techincal support.
<mysticdarkhack> I know
<sebsebseb> apahsia: Here are two distros that are popular, that I woudn't recommend,  Mint, and OpenSuse.
<mysticdarkhack> I'm an ubuntu user myself
<apahsia> Love Mint
<ProfessorBacon> opensuse was an adventure
<tony__> somebody know what's command open the login windows preferences?
<ProfessorBacon> i like YaST
<Losha> I'am an 8.04LTSer myself....
<mark__> Losha: I don't have the ability to configure anything on this firewall, it's my dorm's firewall
<GeekSquid> Guest35537:  you can use the "/nickserv GHOST username" followed by a /nick username followed by an identify to get your username back
<denis-k> Linux Mint wrecks every package ubuntu was good at (i.e. backports)
<jiohdi> SUSE is owned by one of the big server co. no?
<sebsebseb> jiohdi: Novell
<Losha> mark__: then you can't ssh in, only out. That *is* the point of a firewall....
<mysticdarkhack> My first linux I ever tried was red hat why back toward the of 20 century
<sebsebseb> jiohdi: they used to be  network company Netware
<h00k> OpenSUSE != SuSE
<airtonix> tony__, gdmsetup
<sebsebseb> jiohdi: they also made a patents deal with Microsoft, however this is off topic
<mark__> wait, ssh -R will do it for me :)
<ProfessorBacon> my bad
<ProfessorBacon> i mean opensuse
<ProfessorBacon> i've never even seen suse
<denis-k> ilovethislinuxst: ask in here :)
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> Can we please stay on topic :)
<mysticdarkhack> Anyway, well I'mkj off to eat dinner
<mysticdarkhack> later all
<tony__> airtonix, thank yu
<jiohdi> sebsebseb: I had heard that a lot of open source people hate SUSE for their deal with the devil :)
<apahsia> I''l get my weight up on Ubuntu, then I'll go for something light yet robust
<XypherOrion> I could really do without the "exiting fullscreen game causes game to freeze" bug...
<Losha> mark__: maybe, but you still have to initiate it from inside the firewall...
<sebsebseb> apahsia: well there's Xubuntu which is apparnatly more light waight
<airtonix> tony__, if you're looking to edit themes then you'll need to edit gconf as the gdm user
<Guest35537> anyone know of i windows media audio decoder for ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> apahsia: you can install that from the offical Ubuntu repo's
<sebsebseb> apahsia: there's also lubuntu
<apahsia> running it(Xu) on my dell, but not really feeling it
<sebsebseb> jiohdi: yes that, and Mono
<alzamabar> Hi how can I move items between workspaces in Ubuntu (9.10)?
<apahsia> gonna go back to Mint
<jiohdi> mono?
<sebsebseb> jiohdi: well not Suse,  but Novell yes, anyway off topic :D
<apahsia> Prefer Gnome
<airtonix> Guest35537, i just use gstreamer... but it depends on whether the media file has drm or not
<apahsia> @sebsebseb
<apahsia> lubuntu
<Typos_King> Guest35537:   what do you mean by decoder?
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<sebsebseb> apahsia: there ^
<Guest35537> airtonix: oic. i dont think any of my files do. is gstreamer a codec or player?
<airtonix> !restricted | Guest35537
<ubottu> Guest35537: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> !xubuntu |  apahsia
<ubottu> apahsia: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tony__> airtonix how to change edit gconf for gdm user?
<J-new-to-u1> anyone in here considered by their peers to be a vpn whizz?
<Losha> apahsia: don't confuse the distro with the desktop. You can run gnome on most any distro nowadays....
<apahsia> I know ubottu
<alzamabar> Hi how can I move items between workspaces in Ubuntu (9.10)? I'm trying the drag'n'drop but it doesn't work
<chili555> alzamabar, right click in the bar at the top and select move to another workspace
<sebsebseb> apahsia:  by default Ubuntu uses Gnome, but you can use other desktop environments /  window managers
<alzamabar> chili555, I haven't got that option
<Guest35537> airtonix: thanks ill take a look
<chili555> alzamabar, is it a window? or what??
<alzamabar> chili555: I can see a "Move" menu item but it's grayed out
<mark__> yea, that I can do
<apahsia> I really need info on configuring and running a samba file server
<tony__> airtonix are you there?
<apahsia> also practical how-to's on SSH
<GeekSquid> alzamabar: unless you have desktop effects the way to do it is right click to the top of the window and move to another workspace .. or the bottom taskbar
<airtonix> tony__, ...
<sebsebseb> !samba |  apahsia
<ubottu> apahsia: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<airtonix> tony__, i had a long bit of text typed out
<Losha> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<zagabar> I want to host a radio channel thingey on my ubuntu 9.10 server like this: A user goes to myserver.net/radiowhatev and there is a flash player there or something that plays a radio stream from my server. What software would you recommend for the streaming of audio?
<tony__> airtonix hold on
<Losha> apahsia: might as well start with the above
<airtonix> tony__, meh cant be bothered... quick fix here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358026
<T-F-K> Hi all
<tony__> airtonix iĺl send you a page
<apahsia> k
<markdymek_> hi T-F-K
<alzamabar> GeekSquid, I saw the "Move to another workspace" menu option at the top of the window. That seems good enough thx. Any better ways? I've got Compiz installed and I can already do roll between workspaces with the mouse wheel (cool!)
<tony__> airtoonix no Im not bother you, sorry man if you feeling that
<h00k> zagabar: take a look at Icecast
<T-F-K> I would like to make an upgrade for my php installation  from 5.2.10 to 5.2.13 or higher, can any body help please ? thanks in advance
<airtonix> tony__, you'll get a login theme editor if you read that page i linked
<J-new-to-u1> any vpn gurus got some time for a complicated problem?
<tony__> airtonix I did im reading now
<tony__> airtonix thank you!
<zagabar> h00k: I will, thanks
<ArmaganKoca> hi i have an usb tv tuner but i cannot get any sound with tvtime. i googled and found some patches but i don't know how to apply them... files are debdiff
<airtonix> tony__, you're welcome
<GeekSquid> alzamabar: install compizconfig-settings-manager and use it to customize your effects
<zipper> I have a dierectory of about 1000 .7z files and I would lie to extract them all into a directory. How do I do this? I have tried using wildcards but 7z won't let me.
<Edgan> zipper: ls *.7z | xargs -i command arguments {}
<Edgan> zipper: That is a good start
<apahsia> hmm
<jmoncayo> i am about to install ubuntu on my laptop, i have 250gb disk. how should the partition be 6gb swap? and what else
<Edgan> jmoncayo: how much memory in this laptop?
<jmoncayo> 4gb
<apahsia> it should b twice that of your ram
<apahsia> for swap that is
<jmoncayo> i thought it was twice for 2gb
<Edgan> jmoncayo: Though other people might tell you to use swap, 4gb+, I wouldn't bother with swap.
<mneptok> jmoncayo: 10GB /  |  6GB swap  |  remainder /home
<apahsia> whatever your ram is you can double it
<mneptok> Edgan: no swap means no suspend or hibernate
<jmoncayo> no /var no /usr or /home?
<apahsia> if you want
<Edgan> jmoncayo: I would make it / more like 16 or 20gb
<jmoncayo> if i give 10GB for home where will my apps be
<jmoncayo> thought so too
<Edgan> mneptok: good point, though that is something I almost never do
<GeekSquid> jmoncayo: everything but the home directory is in the root directory i.e. /  ... although you might want a larger home .. I have 40 gigs of music in my home and only 10gigs of installed apps
<`andy> anybody have any idea what this means? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5Nmixdpp
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<ilovethislinuxst> help
<GeekSquid> `andy: rename is not a command in linux ... use mv to rename files
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: how much RAM do you have?
<denis-k> ilovethislinuxst: normally people just straight out ask a question, so people can immediately help you.
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: Also do you have an external hard disk or something like that to back up data to by any chance?
<`andy> gotcha
<`andy> thanks
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, i have karmic chamelian and my dvd won't play in my computer, and i'm not smart
<denis-k> ilovethislinuxst: and wait a bit before you ask again, because some people can't keep up and have to scroll back a few messages, etc
<Typos_King> ..... I do have a /usr/bin/rename file :P~
<GeekSquid> !codecs | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Losha> GeekSquid: actually, rename *is* a command these days....
<ZykoticK9> GeekSquid, try typing "rename" in a terminal ;)
<mneptok> ilovethislinuxst: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ilovethislinuxst> what?
<ilovethislinuxst> mumbo jumob
<`andy> thats what i figured cause it works on my other machine
<ilovethislinuxst> i need step by step instructions
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: 4gb ram, and i dont have
<mneptok> ilovethislinuxst: paste that into a terminal
<GeekSquid> Losha: ZykoticK9: you are right, but rename is for renaming multiple files
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:      why don't you just install xine-ui player :)
<Chr1z> dell poweredge 6850.. needs 220v.. so.. can a regular 18awgx3c 300v power cable be used if I chop the plug off and replace with nema 6-20p?  or is there some specific cable that's supposed to be used?
<ZykoticK9> ilovethislinuxst, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: ok so a seperate /home could be useful
<Losha> `andy: my first guess is that you're missing some perl libraries on that particular machine...
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: and no you don't need seperate /var or /usr
<Edgan> GeekSquid: rename is a linux command, and in the case of Ubuntu it is a perl command that he is having some issue with
<ilovethislinuxst> u guys write too fast
<Edgan> GeekSquid: generally it is used for mass renaming, like one extension to another
<`andy> hmm how would i figure out what im missing?
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: by default Ubuntu  puts everything into /  and  does swap space
<Edgan> `andy: head -5 /usr/bin/rename
<`andy> in my case, i updated my system and there were some broken packages and that's when the problem started (doesn't pertain just to rename)
<alonea> so I got the 9.10 remix for netbooks and I have a couple issues. One is no wifi and the other is multitouch isn't working. I also want to single click instead of double click.
<bruce> hey
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: seperate /home's are useful for Ubuntu re installs or even distro hopping.
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: when people can't just put there data some where else, e.g. an external hard disk
<Losha> `andy: well, do you have any idea how you managed to get 'rename' onto that machine without the perl stuff being automatically installed with it?
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: thanks a lot buddy
<ilovethislinuxst> i want what works best in ubuntu 9.10 with my hp dv6000
<Edgan> Losha: he said an upgrade
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:      why don't you just install xine-ui player :)
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo:  seperate /home can be set up afterwoulds,  but I guess much easier to do it  when your going to install Ubuntu
<alonea> I have the  /msg NickServ Atheros card
<chili555> alonea, what kind of wireless is in your netbook?
<Losha> Edgan: did he?, I missed that...
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:       comes with quite a few codecs and plays most formats
<ilovethislinuxst> what's that, wheere is it?
<alonea> er, the Atheros card sorry, copy paste is wonky
<ilovethislinuxst> i have open movie player, and it's not working
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: I haven't set one up after install,  I have told it to do seperate /home when doing install
<thebwt> is ther a specific channel for lucid questions?
<ZykoticK9> `andy, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" already?  It will fix packages
<sebsebseb> !lucid | thebwt
<ilovethislinuxst> it say something about resource
<ubottu> thebwt: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:       is in the repos-> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<alonea> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: as for SWAP well
<ilovethislinuxst> i only want what's supposed to work best
<thebwt> thanks ilovethislinuxst
<chili555> alonea, what is the pci.id, from lspci -nn for the Atheros. looks like 123e:456f or similar
<ilovethislinuxst> why am i being thanked?
<thebwt> ilovethislinuxst: wrong line, thanks sebsebseb
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:       http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2003/08/036-xine/xine-ui.png   <--- works for me
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: only really needed if your going to hibernate, or so it seems.  I think the installer would give you 8GB  SWAP space by default if you did guided install, which does not do a seperate /home.  however some people would say that 8GB  SWAP is a bit to much with 4GB RAM
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, let me go ste by step and put in my dvd right now hold on
<J-new-to-u1> is there a command to reconfigure all packages on the system?
<Typos_King> then again, I've used ... since way back anyway :P
<NinoScript> can somebody help me install this experimental multitouch driver?: http://bitmath.org/code/multitouch/
<Losha> `andy: first thing I'd try is 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall perl' and see if the reinstall fixes it..
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: however  8GB SWAP space is ok.  anyway on a Live CD now or?
<Typos_King> J-new-to-u1:  reconfigure?
<alonea> chili555: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:002c] (rev 01)
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: i am on a live CD installing already, i gave 6GB swap, 40GB root 100GB home 100GB var because i do a lot of web stuff
<airtonix> J-new-to-u1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: uh var is for web space?
<ilovethislinuxst> it say's you have just inserted a video dvd. choose application to launch
<J-new-to-u1> i was trying to instal something the other day and i had to make install it... but it says i was missing this and that... i have the files it was looking for but not in the places it was looking for them in
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: you mean like Apache?
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm choosing open movie
<Typos_King> wth?
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: web stuff ,not web space
<airtonix> !enter | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilovethislinuxst> black box opens in corner of computer
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: web space, files for domains and stuff
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: I am not actsaully sure what /var is used for, but 100GB seems like a lot more then what you need
<`andy> Losha: thanks, i might just do a clean install actually, my installation is pretty jacked up
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:       just launch Xine player from the menus :| and click on the [dvd] bottom  button
<Losha> `andy: a clean install is nearly always more reliable than an upgrade....
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: apache files are placed under /var/www/
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: your SWAP should of probably really been 8GB, since you said 4GB RAM
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: right ok yeah Apache, been a while since I had  Apache installed quite a while acstaulley
<Guest35537> ok so im in sound preferences in ubuntu 9.10 and it only gives me the stereo option; however i have 5.1 and it makes it not sound right. any ideas?
<jmoncayo> and mysql is also stored under /var
<`andy> Losha: i never upgraded, i just ran synaptics one day and it screwed up basically
<J-new-to-u1> for example i have g++ but when i try to install a program it tells me that i have to install it because im missing the dependencies
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: ok that makes sense seperate /var
<`andy> but i should be ok
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: so if you need to re install, you don't have to mess around with that either
<`andy> data-wise
<alonea> chili555: any ideas? its been a while since I used linux in general. was hoping it would just work. ^_^
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: Which file system you gone for? Ext4? which is default in Ubuntu 9.10
<chili555> alone, checking...
<alonea> thanks!
<ilovethislinuxst> see , doesn't work it says this: an error occurred could not read from resource
<Guest35537> i think i found it
<J-new-to-u1> is there a way to point that program at my g++ instal so that i dont have to try to install depreciated packages
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, you'll also want to turn off join/part messages for this channel. assuming you're using xchat then you right click on the channel name in the channel list (which is either tabs at the bottom or a list of channels on the left) and click 'join/part messages'
<chili555> alonea, ndiswrapper may be the only way but I'm looking brb
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: yes ext4
<ilovethislinuxst> what?
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, is english your primary language ?
<ilovethislinuxst> yes
<ilovethislinuxst> !
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't anything is all
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, then whats the problem ?
<ilovethislinuxst> i've been telling you the problem
<T-F-K> do any body has an idea ?
<Typos_King> i don't anything is all?
<alonea> chili555: figures, I can give that a shot...done it before when broadcom would only work with it.
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, im pretty sure you've been spending most of the time ignoring peoples suggestions
<chili555> alonea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396074    ndiswrapper looks like it works and the native drivers do not
 * Typos_King nods
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm so frustrated
<AlienDK> that sucks
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, then stop winding yourself up
<Losha> `andy: that's unusual, but not unheard of unfortunately...
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: ok  so you were just confirming partitions, it seems now.  Did you check your ISO? :D  for a good download, probably not, but maybe.   well that's a good thing to do, since they don't  always download properly.  plus I would do the pshyical CD check on the CD.
<ilovethislinuxst> can someone help me fix my problme?
<AlienDK> Maybeif you say what it is
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: or maybe you installed from an offical CD, so no ISO
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:    help you fix what you'rre going to ignore due to your frustation?
<alonea> anyone have any ideas on how to single click? I know I used to..just not seeing the option. Also, the two finger scroll does not appear to work under mouse options either
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, first thing you need to do is make this channel move slower... you do that by removing the unnessecary messages which are the peoples joining and leaving.
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, how do i do that?
<`andy> Losha: bleh, sucks that's more common than it should be. thanks for your help though
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, you'll also want to turn off join/part messages for this channel. assuming you're using xchat then you right click on the channel name in the channel list (which is either tabs at the bottom or a list of channels on the left) and click 'join/part messages'
<J-new-to-u1> like lets say i want to download the source for my graphics card and compile myself.... i follow the instructions but it says i am missing packages  thath i know i have.
<AlienDK> Hes using Purple IRC
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't have any idea what you're saying
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm new!
<OerHeks> ilovethislinuxst, dvd problem > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, to computers in general ?
<ilovethislinuxst> yes
<ilovethislinuxst> and linus
<AlienDK> Linux
<ilovethislinuxst> and ubuntu
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: i did the check :) just in case
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Have you used Windows a lot before?
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm sorry linux
<AlienDK> :)
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, and irc and the internet ?
<ilovethislinuxst> yes!
<xangua> ilovethislinuxst: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<AlienDK> and islam?
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: both checks?
<Typos_King> hehe, talk about removing 'excess' lines and doing exactly the opposite
<jmoncayo> md5 and integrity check
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: ok good :)
<ilovethislinuxst> yes, my open movie player says this when i try to play my dvd: an error occurred could not read from resource
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: sha1sum check can be done as well :D
<T-F-K> can any body help me to downgrade my php version
<T-F-K> ?
<J-new-to-u1> Typos how would i deal with that do you know? missing dependencies that i know are not missing
<J-new-to-u1> on a /make install?
<ilovethislinuxst> everyone's talking too fast
<sebsebseb> jmoncayo: now days with   Ubuntu or other distros even,  I will do both md5sum and sha1sum,  not just the md5sum
<Guest35537> ok so theres a low freqquency squealing noise coming out of my speakers and i know theres nothing wrong with them
<ctmnz> .
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: yes it's a busy channel
<ilovethislinuxst> can someone help me?
<AlienDK> Thats what happens when 1379 people join a channel
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: with what exactly? I missed something
<AlienDK> 1378
<Guest35537> would it be caused by a setting somewhere?
<ilovethislinuxst> yes, my open movie player says this when i try to play my dvd: an error occurred could not read from resource
<jmoncayo> sebsebseb: i missed that one :( next time i intall something :) do you know any good wysiwyg html for linux
<sebsebseb> AlienDK: it's a bit hrm really, how all these people that join and leave it, but that we  don't see type here,  altough if most of them did all of a sudden,  caous
<AlienDK> :)
<sebsebseb> !html | jmoncayo
<ubottu> jmoncayo: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ilovethislinuxst> how do i stop those people from coming and going on my irc
<AlienDK> A netsplit would really suck
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: there's a way to turn it off in your IRC client/program
<jmoncayo> thanks a lot
<AlienDK> ilovethislinuxst: you can't
<gsgleason> ilovethislinuxst: it depends on the client you're using
<AlienDK> ilovethislinuxst: nvm
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm on pigeon
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst:  AlienDK  they still join and leave of course,  you just don't see it
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: for me all of that is part of the #ubuntu experience :) :d
<AlienDK> ilovethislinuxst: I recommend that you get a dedicated IRC client like Xchat
<ilovethislinuxst> what does that mean?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: What does what mean?
<ilovethislinuxst> dedicated
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: a proper IRC program
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: it's another program to IRC on, it's dedicate to IRC and doesn't do other messengers, too
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: that has been specifically made for IRC
<ilovethislinuxst> i only use ubuntu software
<ilovethislinuxst> that came with my download
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Xchat is popular, but I prefer Konversation personally, which is a KDE app, and yes those run in Gnome as well,  just the first KDE app will want to put on quite a lot of stuff
<gsgleason> ilovethislinuxst: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Fezzler> I just bought new firewire card.  Will ubuntu automatically see it after I install it and reboot?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Konversation :)
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't want viruses
<AlienDK> LOL!
<NinoScript> LOL…
<h00k> !virus | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<AlienDK> OMGZ!!! DA XCHAT VIRUSEZ!
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst:  which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ilovethislinuxst> i just need to watch my dvd
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, ubuntu 9.10
<tekgeek> ilovethislinuxst have you tried any other player than the one you are using?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: ok
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: have you used the Software Centre for anything yet?
<ilovethislinuxst> no the one that came with my download is open movie
<ilovethislinuxst> so that's what i'm using
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: open movie?
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, you should be using xchat for this to be honest
<tekgeek> go to add/remove programs and try out mplayer or xine or vlc
<ilovethislinuxst> software center?
<Fezzler> I am on Ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: top panel  > applications > and it should be there at the bottom
<AlienDK> ilovethislinuxst: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<airtonix> ilovethislinuxst, and you will probably have issues playing dvds untill you enable the decss driver
<h00k> !dvd | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ilovethislinuxst> omg i' so lost
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: propritary commercial DVD's, don't just work in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: you need another program before they do
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: you probably come from the Windows world… I welcome you to the world of Linux/MacOSX/BSDs/etc, where viruses do exist, but you'll never see them :)
<ilovethislinuxst> huh?
<ilovethislinuxst> i can't watch my dvd?
<AlienDK> ilovethislinuxst: You can
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Ubuntu does not have built in support for commercial DVD's,  MP3's,  or AVI's and other propritary file formats like that.  However there are programs that can be installed that give support.
<supermatt1000> hay i need some help i cant get my game pad to work right
<ilovethislinuxst> i only want to use ubuntu software
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't want any trouble
<AlienDK> ..
<Kutakizukari> Is there anything in Ubuntu 9.10 to create pdf files?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: yes
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, the the gamepad plugged in do you see a js0 in /dev/input ?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: so that's why you get from the Ubuntu repo's
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, tell me what to do step by step
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm dubm
<supermatt1000> i plug it in and its working in wine but i cant find it in my dev folder im trying to use it with joy2key
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, check /dev/input/js0
<Typos_King> Kutakizukari:     openoffice writer ehehe
<ilovethislinuxst> hello sobsobsobs?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: someone else was saying about DVD support...
<Typos_King> Kutakizukari:     the openoffice suite apps come with a export to pdf feature, works pretty good
<ilovethislinuxst> there you are
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 yes
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: I'm going to have ubottu send you a message, it'll tell you how to enable DVD playback
<h00k> !dvd > ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst, please see my private message
<Kutakizukari> Typos_King, I knew of it, was not sure if something else worked better.
<Kutakizukari> Typos_King, thank you
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i see it there its a file
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, i've never used joy2key - but i'd guess it's looking for /dev/js0
<ilovethislinuxst> who is ubottu?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 yah
<AlienDK> ilovethislinuxst: #ubuntu channel bot
<sebsebseb> !bot |  ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 is there i can move it there?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, there should be a config for joy2key that you can change (don't try moving dev devices around, probably asking for problems)
<Typos_King> Kutakizukari:     there's a 'pdfedit' in the repository too -> http://pdfedit.petricek.net/wiki/images/screenshot_jm_1.png
<ilovethislinuxst> listen, i don't understand all this stuff, can someone help me get my dvd working?
<ilovethislinuxst> i have open movie
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 where would that config i have to use terminal to open it and it wont open cause it cant find the dev
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Are you willing to do some reading?
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: To find out a bit more about this stuff?
<ilovethislinuxst> i tried to read this stuff earlier
<dolley> hello, i'm new in ubuntu
<s`s> I don't have a menu.lst file in /boot/grub/ any ideas? I want to modify my boot order
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, i've never used joy2key - but have a look in your home folder for .joy2key directory or file -- failing that check in /etc/ and see if joy2key is mentioned
<sebsebseb> dolley: hi
<Kutakizukari> Typos_King, does it create from scratch or just edit current pdf files?
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   obviously nodt
<brah-> I like ubuntu
<ilovethislinuxst> and couldn't understand it , that's why i cam on here for help
<Typos_King> no rather
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i think i found a config
<hunterburns_> Running ubuntu in VMWare on MacOS v 10.5 -- can't get sound to work. Installed paprefs, which improved things from silence to garbled hissing.
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 thanks for the help ill tell you if it works
<brah-> guys I want to use ubuntu, but it's not advanced enough
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Ok, because of legal reasons,  Ubuntu does not have in built support for propritary DVD's, however you can install support yourself.
<brah-> any idea on next release?
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, can you tell me how?
<dolley> somebody can help me? i've installed some games from ubuntu, but they can't be opened
<Typos_King> Kutakizukari:     can't recall, I think I used it before.... it can from scratch, but can't be sure
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: However I am not actsaully that sure how to do it, since I haven't bothered.
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: or did I once or something hrm...
<sebsebseb> dolley: same games from Ubuntu?
<Kutakizukari> Typos_King, will try
<sebsebseb> h00k  or someone like that, can you take over and help ilovethislinuxst  maybe?
<dolley> yup, games from ubuntu software center
<themarmot> i'm having trouble getting a music library imported into rhythmbox
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, this might help http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback (you're very patient)
<themarmot> it won't import mpeg-4 aac files that were downloaded via itunes
<h00k> sebsebseb: well, I had ubottu message ilovethislinuxst with instructions on how.
<themarmot> anyone able to help?
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: I am very patient?
<hunterburns_> anyone had trouble with the sound when running ubuntu 9.10 inside VMware on a mac?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, yes!
<sebsebseb> h00k: right, but it seems they want someone that will go through it with them step by step
<sebsebseb> dolley: Which games?
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   there's nothing to it, when it comes to the dvdcss reading, you can just install libdvdcss2, I got it from the medibuntu repository, manually dl'ed the .deb and installed it, works fine, but  something in the back of my head tells me he wants someone to hold his hand, and I'm not sure that's what the channel is about
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sebsebseb> Typos_King: that's what I was thinking medibuntu repo, however  then earlier someone was on about VLC and  some sort of decss driver
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   likely the same one
<h00k> sebsebseb: I don't really have time, all of the information is there in a step-by-step fashion
<dolley> sebsebseb: billiard-GL, foolbilliard, rise the triad, freedroid rpg
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: you need to install a program called libdvdcss2  which is not provided in the default Ubuntu install, or  the default Ubuntu repo's, because of legal reasons
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   I install the .deb myself.... no biggie, didn't require any extra dependenciies
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: repos/resporitories program download servers
<Typos_King> s/install/&ed/
<sebsebseb> !repos | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ilovethislinuxst> iyiyi
<ilovethislinuxst> i just want my dvd player to work!
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   but  something in the back of my head tells me he wants someone to hold his hand, and I'm not sure that's what the channel is about
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, just an FYI with Karmic if you install libdvdread4 (and run a script after install), it will download libdvdcss2 from medibuntu without having to add the repo
<sebsebseb> Typos_King: I get the impression  that they are quite young as well
<ilovethislinuxst> listen, i don't understand any of this stuff you all are tlaking about
<Typos_King> sebsebseb:   I mean, he's been at that same stuff for hte last hour, through many suggestions and urls
<HPtwhite> what am i supposed to use to open bin files?
<HPtwhite> ubuntu 9.10
<ilovethislinuxst> that's what i have
<dolley> sebsebseb: billiard-GL, foolbilliard, rise the triad, freedroid rpg. they just cna't be opened, no response at all
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: that's why you should read the links that have been given, and even ask people here about what you don't understand, on the pages
<sebsebseb> dolley: oh right 3D games
<tekgeek> ilovethislinuxst you won't understand it for a while you need to get to know linux and read lots of sites
<ZykoticK9> HPtwhite, typically a bin is a binary -- chmod +x $file && ./$file
<sebsebseb> dolley: ok I guess you don't have your graphics card driver installed system > administration > hardware drivers
<h00k> !bin | HPtwhite
<ilovethislinuxst> that's not what they said when i bought this
<anao2> hello@all does anyone know the console-kit-daemon bug? up to 60 threads
<ilovethislinuxst> gd it
<h00k> d'ah
<HPtwhite> !bin
<dolley> ok, then?
<HPtwhite> thx cuz i have no idea what that meant
<sebsebseb> dolley: then those games will probably work
<Desciero> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I'm having trouble with my sound driver. Can't hear in certain games (TeeWorlds, Wesnoth) and the sound flickers on the startup sound.
<HPtwhite> <ubottu>	Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 it cant figure it out
<Shadowmancer> hey all i'm wondering if anyone here is using 64bit ubuntu
<supermatt1000> i need help setting joy2key to /dev/input/js0
<supermatt1000> any one
<Typos_King> ilovethislinuxst:       "I was gratified to be prompt on my response, I said, I don't know" -- mark twain;         why try to cook when dunno cooking?   maybe you're trying to fit on a shirt 2 sizes too big, hire someone to do it for you then, or start reading the manuals you seem to be hardly avoiding
<h00k> Shadowmancer: sure, do you have a question regarding it?
<HPtwhite> also, my audio is horribly distorted anyone know what i can do about that
<sebsebseb> dolley: is there a graphics card driver available?
<themarmot> i'm having trouble getting a music library imported into rhythmbox
<themarmot> i'm having trouble getting a music library imported into rhythmbox
<themarmot> it won't import mpeg-4 aac files that were downloaded via itunes
<dolley> how to install? i've found nothing at hardware drivers
<FloodBot1> themarmot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shadowmancer> h00k: yep, i've loaded the iso onto a flash drive using unetbootin and i can
<sebsebseb> dolley: oh
<sebsebseb> dolley: Any idea which graphics card you have?
<brian_> Hello al
<brian_> hello all
<sebastian_> hai
<Shadowmancer> h00k:get it to install, i get to it showing me the kernels been loaded and all that, might see the logo then it goes black screen and stops there
<dolley> i'm using ATI
<sebsebseb> dolley: oh ATI those can be a pain on Ubuntu
<Desciero> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I'm having trouble with my sound driver. Can't hear in certain games (TeeWorlds, Wesnoth) and the sound flickers on the startup sound.
<sebsebseb> !ati | dolley
<ubottu> dolley: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<themarmot> i'm having trouble getting a music library imported into rhythmbox
<themarmot> it won't import mpeg-4 aac files that were downloaded via itunes
<xangua> themarmot: do they have drm¿
<themarmot> xangua, yes
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, "joy2key -dev /dev/input/js0 ..."
<anao2> dolley: oh ATI those can be a pain on Ubuntu
<themarmot> they were all downloaded via itunes
<sebsebseb> anao2: Why copying me?
<anao2> no ATI must be set again by xorg.conf
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm gonna give up
<themarmot> it's a friends comp and i'm trying to get him to switch over to linux
<xangua> themarmot: well maybe has something to do with that
<anao2> sorry...
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: you must read
<themarmot> xangua, good observation ... is there anything I can do about it?
<ilovethislinuxst> everyone's pming me and i don't know who to trust
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: or find someone that will hold our hand properly
<ilovethislinuxst> i wanted to find out on this open forum
<ublo_> what is scim-qtimm
<dolley> i downloaded a driver last night: ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run... is it right?
<ilovethislinuxst> so i could trust it
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 it still says must specifie a target
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: pm'ing with what?
<sebsebseb> !pm |  ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: wrong factoid there
<h00k> themarmot: well, there are codecs that you have to isntall to get them to play, or you can convert them with a tool. 1) I don't remember which codec 2) I forget what tool to use.
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: well kind of
<Shadowmancer> i've tried googling the issue and searching the forums but can't find anything about this particular issue
<xangua> themarmot: well if it's from an ipod try with 'gtkpod' ; lucid lynx wil have ipod/iphone support....if you want to wait
<Typos_King> heheh
<zagabar> I don't have permission to a file that I want to have permission to and I don't get shit about it. :S Can someone explain this? http://codepad.org/JC0HqlAn
<jeeves_Moss> how can I retreive my external IP from shell?
<ZykoticK9> themarmot, due to this "bug" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900 AAC support is currently broken in ffmpeg (which is typically used to output AAC)
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: trust ok yeah you come from Windows
<h00k> themarmot: that's the :( part of iTunes. It's silly, encrypted, and proprietary.
<HPtwhite> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ilovethislinuxst> how do i stop all these pm's
<ilovethislinuxst> from hititing me
<ilovethislinuxst> argghghgh
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: Ubuntu is more secure than Windows and a pretty good OS,  it's just before you will know how to use it properly, you should do some reading
<markdymek_> how do i open another chatroom channel
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, what i last sent to you isn't a complete command only how to specify the dev device to use.
<ublo_> pgya
<themarmot> h00k, yes I agree ... I hate drm and the issues it causes
<sebsebseb> ilovethislinuxst: e.g. links that have been given to you in here by the bot
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 so how do i use it then
<lekefly> Whats a easy way to install Windows on my machine running ubuntu?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i still cant figure it out
<sebsebseb> lekefly: Virtual machine
<ilovethislinuxst> that's it i give up
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm done
<sebsebseb> lekefly: if you got enough RAM and such, won't be that good for 3D Windows games
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: ok, if you're not confortable with me PMing you, I could help you here
<aithnea> Good afternoon all.  Has anyone had any issues with Rhythmbox crashing X?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, i'm sorry man - as I've said, I've never used joy2key - so i really don't know.  Best of luck man.
<Typos_King> lekefly:     easiest?  eheheh, what does tha mean?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: know if i can flash xbox? :p
<sebsebseb> lekefly: flash xbox?
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, then help me nino
<ilovethislinuxst> stop pming me
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah.. flash the fw on a xbox 360.. via virtual machine..
<sebsebseb> lekefly: Windows virtual machine, works for  most Windows stuff, not everything
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: could you tell me again what the problem was? as I told you, I got here too late
<markdymek_> use vlc @ilovethislinuxst
<sebsebseb> lekefly: I think for what you want to do it might work
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 thanks for trying :)
<ilovethislinuxst> my dvd player won't work
<HPtwhite> ok i tried the forums on the sound thing but im not finding what im looking for. my sound is distorted...
<ilovethislinuxst> dvd won't play i mean
<Typos_King> ohhh gash, no this stuff again
<markdymek_> vlc
<markdymek_> period end of disscussion
<Big_Mig> using rhythmbox  0.12.5 on Karmic Koala cant configure last fm
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: I had already gave you a link that has instructions as to how to fix that.
<Typos_King> geezus
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: what happens when you put the DVD?
<anao2> hello can anyone tell my why a mounted usb stick under 9.10 as user has no rights (fresh install) only sudo write..
<h00k> NinoScript: they need the codecs installed.
<sebsebseb> lekefly:  How much RAM do you have? Which version of Windows?  you need a CD/DVD/ISO  for Windows to virtual machine it
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, it says this on my open movie player: an error occurred could not read from resource
<Big_Mig> using rhythmbox  0.12.5 on Karmic Koala cant configure last fm
<sebsebseb> Big_Mig: can't configure last.fm???
<xangua> ilovethislinuxst: do you hace libdvdcss2 installed¿ if not get it with medibuntu
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Big_Mig> u must configure to use it press button nothing happened
<h00k> !dvd | ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<s`s> I don't have a menu.lst file in /boot/grub/ any ideas? I want to modify my boot order
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: Ok, I'm pretty sure that everybody here is right
<ilovethislinuxst> i only use ubuntu stff
<ilovethislinuxst> stuff
<sebsebseb> Big_Mig: hrm  not sure about that,  but  there are other players you could try
<ublo_> i love ubuntu
<daishadar> lsusb is showing a device that is no longer connected to my laptop, and that device is preventing suspend.  is there a way to forcibly remove the device (like via /sys)?
<Typos_King> h00k reading required, he can't do that, sorry :P
<Big_Mig> thanks, was wondering if anybody experienced this
<lekefly> sebsebseb: only have 1gb.. its just a small program.. and i can mount a SATA drive tru it?
<Big_Mig> will probably try other player
<markdymek_> VLC!!!
<h00k> Big_Mig: I've gotten it to work, I use it every day, verify your username and password
<sebsebseb> lekefly: yes you can  use another hard disk,  with your virtual machine
<J-new-to-u1> hell yeah vlc
<ilovethislinuxst> nino, what do i do step by step?
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: you have 2 options, 1.- install the "restricted" codecs, 2.- install a program like VLC that will open just about anything without extra codecs
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i think i found the answer but im stll sorta new to ubuntu but look at this and tell me if you can desifer it http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554521
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: choose one, and I'll guide you
<J-new-to-u1> i was using vlc when i had windows...
<h00k> NinoScript: VLC will still need libdvdcss2 in order to play it.
<slash32> i haven't been able to hibernate my system since i installed snort.  removing snort fixes it but which logs should i look in to get more information?
<ilovethislinuxst> which is the best for my 9.10 ubunut karmic chamelian
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 tell me after youve looked at it
<ilovethislinuxst> choose it how?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, well if that bug hasn't been squashed then that would explain why you are having trouble!
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: if, like you said, want to use the software that came with your Ubuntu, then go for the codecs
<Big_Mig> @hook I see that you must verify It just doesnt do anything when i go to edit>plugins>config
<anao2> how near is ubuntu 9.10 to debian squeeze???
<hexdump> Hi, I'm trying to add code completion parser search paths for codelite.  I'm guessing it's looking for my compiler directories, but I can't find out where everything is supposed to be
<sebsebseb> lekefly: so 1GB RAM, but which version of Windows?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 apparentaly it has scripts on the page that fixes it
<lekefly> sebsebseb: xp i gues
<hexdump> and my widget directories I imagine.
<ilovethislinuxst> somebody else said a bunch of stuff about proprietary this and that
<sebsebseb> anao2: Debian Squeeze is way more up to date
<ilovethislinuxst> and it won't play
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 look at message 10
<alonea> how do I turn on single click in ubuntu remix?
<hexdump> I know this isn't totally ubuntu directed but I was hoping somebody had used this program before.
<lekefly> sebsebseb: how do i install xp directly on the machine tho? seems i need direct hardware accesss..
<sebsebseb> anao2:  Ubuntu 10.04 will be about as up to date with packages as Debian Squeeze at the time  of release
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: that 'this and that' was instructions you click on, read, and preform and it will get your DVD to play.  You'll have to read it, it walks you straight through it./
<sebsebseb> lekefly: you mean dual boot?  I was  going to type something about that
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah
<anao2> ok , thanks for reply
<ilovethislinuxst> where hook?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: XP works well in a virtual machine with 1GB psycial computer RAM
<h00k> !dvd | ilovethislinuxst
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i just dont no how to use those patches
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, first you want to confirm you are using version 1.6.1-7 -- and I'm affraid you'd need the source code inorder to apply that diff to it
<ilovethislinuxst> what?
<ilovethislinuxst> ???
<lekefly> sebsebseb: but i guess it wont give me direct hardware access:/
<sebsebseb> lekefly: in Virtualbox,  there's an open source version in the repo,  which lacks USB support,  and a version you can get from them that has it http://www.virtualbox.org
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: The bot will give you information, again. It also sent you a pm with the information.
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 could we just implie i downloaded that version from the package mannager?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: direct hardware access?  file systems that  the host use, partitions,  those can be used in a vm
<sebsebseb> lekefly: if that's what you mean by direct hardware access? I assume that's what you meant
<ilovethislinuxst> i x'd out of the boxes
<h00k> !dvd > ilovethislinuxst
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst, please see my private message
<ilovethislinuxst> hold on
<lekefly> sebsebseb: "VMWare will install all sorts of legacy drivers (basically old 386 era drivers as everything knows about them).
<lekefly> The problems with virtualising it is you need direct hardware access and you still need to have a compliant chipset so it's two fold there."
<Ger_Gran> Hi there, some one knows portable_ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, does "joy2key --version" work?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: you can share folders between the host  OS and the guest OS.
<sebsebseb> lekefly: uh that's VMware, I recommended Virtualbox
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: ok, I had to answer the phone… did you do anything? :P
<lekefly> sebsebseb: ah okey.. i was wrong this was a cd drive.. not a hd :p
<ilovethislinuxst> no, this guy keeps sending me all these links, i just want my dvd to play
<sebsebseb> lekefly: your  CD drive,  should  just work in vm
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 no
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, or use "apt-cache policy joy2key"
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: ...You have to listen to what we're saying.
<Ger_Gran> Hi there, some one knows portable_ubuntu?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: allright.. thanks:)
<sebsebseb> lekefly: if you find you want to dual boot though
<h4n8> rfid help
<sebsebseb> lekefly: well if you find there is a reason since a vm won't cut it, otherwise I recommend the vm
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: You have to install extra packages to get a DVD to play. I have given you the links plenty of times, you have to read them and do what they say.
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: They explain what to do. In Detail. With Pictures.
<Big_Mig> is Amarok better than rhythmbox guys?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: it's just set up the partitions,  resize Ubuntu,  however then  Windows goes over the Master Boot Record and bye bye that part of Grub
<blakkheim> Big_Mig: use mpd
<sebsebseb> lekefly: and that's a bit of a pain to get back on there,  and your on 9.10 yes?
<ilovethislinuxst> all of them or some of them or one of them? jesus
<ilovethislinuxst> unreal
<Big_Mig> thx ill try that
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 it says 1.6.1-7 0
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah.. so its not as easy as just partion and install? :P
<NinoScript> ok, open the Ubuntu Software Center
<jihedamine> Hi, some newly launched windows don't get the focus. I'm using metacity as window manager. Any help?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: your on 9.10?
<alonea> ok, got single click...nm. what about multitouch?
<ilovethislinuxst> who mne nino?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: sure, but only since Microsoft doesn't seem to like other OS's at all :D
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: yeah
<ilovethislinuxst> see, now we're gettin somewher
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah its 9.10:)
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: they all give you information about that, use the first one for the instructions
<ilovethislinuxst> ok
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: search for "restricted"
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  lekefly
<ubottu> lekefly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<parallelday> What do you guys think of Debian Testing vs Unstable.
<blakkheim> !ot | parallelday
<ubottu> parallelday: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: and install the one that says Ubuntu restricted extras
<sebsebseb> lekefly: that  has the Grub issue
<sebsebseb> lekefly: Windows, Grub issue
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 does that meen the patch will work?
<ilovethislinuxst> hold on
<hyperstream> How come when i try to add a VPN to ubuntu it wont let me click Add ?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah reading this atm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing%20Windows%20After%20Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, then that bug probably applies - same version.  I can't really help with the diff though - sorry I don't know how to do it.  You're going to have to (first uninstall the repo verion) then manually download the source code, apply the patch, compile/install from source.
<ilovethislinuxst> i can't get my dvd out
<sebsebseb> lekefly: that might be for the old Grub, but in that case I guess the insturctions/proccess is pretty much the same
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<h00k> hyperstream: you have to install network-manager-vpnc
<parallelday> If you can't get your DVD out put a pin in the manual eject button. but, it may scratch and render your disc unreadable.
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 sounds difficult
<parallelday> it makes a neat sound when that happens though.
<ymioll> hi, how do you format a usb stick?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, see http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8584842 for some details
<hyperstream> h00k, thanks mate
<lekefly> sebsebseb: will it work if i use another hd?
<ilovethislinuxst> hold let me get a pen
<sebsebseb> lekefly: you mean install pshyical Windows onto another hard disk?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah
<ilovethislinuxst> it came out
<sebsebseb> lekefly: leaving Grub on the Master Boot Record of the first hard disk?
<ilovethislinuxst> i had to trash it
<koshari> ymioll in what format? fat? ntfs?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: i guess? :p
<ymioll> koshari, in FAT
<sebsebseb> lekefly: yeah I guess, and then just edit Grub 2 to find the other hard disk with Windows
<lekefly> ubuntu on one drive and windows on another
<koshari> ymioll just use gparted
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, nino
<ilovethislinuxst> i must already have it
<sebsebseb> lekefly: however doing Windows in virtual machine, has security advantages even
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: ok, so you installed the restricted extras
<hyperstream> h00k, still doesnt allow the Add button ?
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't know
<koshari> ymioll btw you do know fat is limited to 2 gig, bigger partitions will need fat32
<ilovethislinuxst> it only gives me the option of remove
<sebsebseb> lekefly: in fact  reall using Windows on the Internet is a security risk, and I woudn't recommend it in the first place
<h00k> hyperstream: you're trying to add a Cisco vpn?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah.. but i guess that program wont work well.. with flashing a xbox..
<ymioll> koshari, any way to do it without root privileges?
<ZykoticK9> NinoScript, DVD support isn't in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ymioll> and my usb stick is 240MB large
<koshari> ymioll i wouldnt imagine so
<hyperstream> h00k, just a normal standard VPN  i believe, (Via the network applet thing that comes default with ubuntu)
<ilovethislinuxst> what?!!
<lekefly> sebsebseb: i have to connect the dvd drive of the xbox to the computer and change the fw
<J-new-to-u1> h00k you know how to configure a vpn connection?
<h00k> hyperstream: maybe it's network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm done nino
<ilovethislinuxst> bad advice
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok guys so I'm back again. I have been trying to make a service pack CD for 9.04. I run the live CD, reload package lists, mark all upgrades, generate package download script. Reboot back to my regular installed desktop and down all the packages with the script. Then I try and install them with "dpkg -i *.deb" there is always 3 packages that it says is breaking 11 other packages. Strange thing is, these 3 needed packages are already in t
<ilovethislinuxst> jesus
<sebsebseb> lekefly: if you got Internet connected virtual machine,  and it gets infected you can just throw it away use a copy or do a new vm,  delete/copy the file like a normal one.   however really should have anti virus or something in internet connected windows vm's, treat them like a pshyical install when it comes to security and Intenret
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: now, unless you have an encrypted DVD, you're done
<sebsebseb> lekefly: right, but  Ipod Touch and I belive Iphone
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 is it possible you could do this through remote support
<ilovethislinuxst> what are you saying?
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't understand
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, sorry man, no
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 k
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: if you put the dvd and it doesn't play yet, then there are some more instructions
<coldfire> how do i copy an ssh key manually to another computer?
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: that's what I wanted to say :P
<sebsebseb> lekefly: well they are an issue or can be with Ubuntu 9.10,  so some people will virtual machine  Windows for that,  however  next version of Ubuntu will have in built support, unless Apple brake that or something.   So you see what I am getting at here?  You can plug in devices and  have them working in your Windows virtual machine.
<markdymek_> why can't i install mino
<LinuxGuy2009> The 3 fussy packages are libc6-i686, libdns45, openoffice.org-core.
<ilovethislinuxst> it doesn't play
<ilovethislinuxst> i already told you that
<ilovethislinuxst> it says this:
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: ok, then, do you know how to open a terminal?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: yeah.. but if it doesnt work i might break the xbox :p
<LinuxGuy2009> Any reason why I coudnt manually download and install these specific packages?
<ilovethislinuxst> yes
<sebsebseb> lekefly: so try Virtual machine first,  to get USB devices working,  you need to configure them in Ubuntu
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: applications > accesories > terminal
<sebsebseb> lekefly: there's a page on the website
<ilovethislinuxst> but i don't trust you unless everyone says it;s ok
<ilovethislinuxst> you could hijack my computer
<sebsebseb> lekefly: and if that doesn't work,  then sure pshyical Windows install
<J-new-to-u1> whats the difference between ipsec and l2tp over ipsec
<dolley> sebsebseb, i'm trying to installed a driver for ATI, but having trouble. The result is: gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<hyperstream> h00k, perfect, thanks bud!
<dolley> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<h00k> hyperstream: cool, glad it worked
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: put this on the terminal: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<h00k> J-new-to-u1: I..can try?
<lekefly> sebsebseb: this is the interface its using: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY_CJNme-Sk
<ilovethislinuxst> what's everyone think about that?
<sebsebseb> lekefly: those  Micrsooft Zune's again,  Desktop Linux having those working heh heh,  good luck, but Windows virtual machine that would work as far as I know
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: that's safe
<sebsebseb> dolley: are you brand new to Ubuntu or?
<Typos_King> dolley    what does a ascii charset have to do with a binary videocard driver?
<NinoScript> h00k: thankyou
<mac9416> What command can I run to get my system's architecture?
<ilovethislinuxst> i did it
<ZykoticK9> mac9416, uname -m
<koshari> mac9416 you mean look at it?
<GeekSquid> mac9416: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dolley> yes, i'm new
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i think i am going to forget about joy2key till that area of ubuntu is more perfected
<Typos_King> man9416    uname -a
<ilovethislinuxst> what now?
<beer> hello
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, just an FYI - but it's a new version in Lucid
<GeekSquid> guys: he said system not software
<mac9416> ZykoticK9, GeekSquid, Typos_King thanks, I'll try those.
<mac9416> koshari, yep. :-)
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 what does that mean lucid?
<sebsebseb> dolley: ok  I don't have ATI card :)  I just been here enough time to know they can be a pain.  Wait a bit, ask your question again or something here, and someone else will be able to help you properly.
<koshari> mac9416 lsusb and ls pci will print all the stuff on those busses
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, it's the next version of Ubuntu coming out
<ilovethislinuxst> libdvdread4 is already the newest version.
<ilovethislinuxst> libdvdread4 set to manually installed.
<ilovethislinuxst> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ilovethislinuxst>   linux-headers-2.6.31-19 linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic
<ilovethislinuxst> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ilovethislinuxst> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> ilovethislinuxst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 when
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: ok, now you put: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<router> what do you guys think of the Ubuntu color change in 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, 52 days from today
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 sweet
<sebsebseb> dolley: it's unfortuante that you end up with a  reason to mess around  with that, one of the first things you do,  and all, because of lack of manufacutre support.
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 will i have to reinstall?
<ilovethislinuxst> what's everyone think?
<GeekSquid> !medibuntu | ilovethislinuxst you will need libdvdcss2 available here
<ubottu> ilovethislinuxst you will need libdvdcss2 available here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, nope you can upgrade
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 keeeping the theme?
<dolley> i see
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, lol - not sure :)
<dolley> thx anyway
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i spent hours theming my ubuntu
<router> what do you guys think of the Ubuntu color change in 10.04?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i got realy bord
<router> All they did was change the wallpaper.
<ilovethislinuxst> i don't know about all of this
<ilovethislinuxst> i'm getting very nervous
<GeekSquid> router: that is offtopic lucid is not released yet ... discuss in #ubuntu+1
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: btw, I'm just copying and pasting from the oficial ubuntu page, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<michael__> Where can I learn about the Ubuntu OS? Perhaps an online resource that explains exactly how the operating system works?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 is the count down on the site yet?
<sebsebseb> dolley: I think next Ubuntu will have some sort  of good open source driver built in for ATI and Nividia,  but maybe not good enough for  those games.
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, don't think so
<router> GeekSquid: okay
<GeekSquid> michael__: start with www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/home
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 ok but still cant wait ubuntu is the fastest upgrading os out there right now
<sebsebseb> lekefly: So got a Windows CD?  and Virtualbox yet?
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: it's just those two lines… it could be automatic, but it's not for legal reasons
<lekefly> sebsebseb: naw.. going to go with boot :p
<sebsebseb> lekefly: with boot?
<lekefly> Dual:)
<ilovethislinuxst> what now?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 i think i am losing my theme cause its losing the brown one and most probally changing the theme mannager
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: did you do it? or you still need someone to recheck what I just said?
<sebsebseb> dolley: Now is a good time to ask your question  to the whole channel,   and then again in like 10 minutes, if you don't get a reply.
<ilovethislinuxst> i did it
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, sorry man - talking about Lucid isn't really permitted in this channel
<dolley> ok,
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: ok, with that, you installed the dvd support. Maybe it's working already, maybe you have to set the region codes first
<ilovethislinuxst> what next?
<h00k> supermatt1000: there is a lucid channel, #ubuntu+1 if you'd like
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: just try playing the DVD now
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, hold on
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 thanks
<dolley> hello, any body now how to configure ATI driver for ubuntu? i'm having trouble on it
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, sorry we couldn't fix it!
<blakkheim> dolley: dont buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<dolley> hello, any body know how to configure ATI driver for ubuntu? i'm having trouble on it
<blakkheim> !repeat > dolley
<sebsebseb> blakkheim: that comment is not helpful
<ubottu> dolley, please see my private message
<ilovethislinuxst> do i open it with this open movie player?
<supermatt1000> ZykoticK9 no problem now im excited about the ubuntu upgrade :)
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: it's helpful for anyone considering buying an ati card and using linux
<sebsebseb> blakkheim: plus new users,  most of them won't know what we mean by freedom anyway
<dolley> blakkheim: what is it mean?
<sebsebseb> blakkheim: I meant enemy of freedom part,  it's a bit of a sily comment, unless you start  explaining what you mean as well
<dolley> ATI doesn't support ubuntu?
<h00k> !ati | dolley
<ubottu> dolley: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> dolley: they do, but not properly
<blakkheim> dolley: not very well
<poswald> apt-get install git automatically selects and installs the wrong package without asking if you want to continue. Lame. How do I report this?
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: yes
<ilovethislinuxst> OMG! ITS WORKING!!!!!!!
<ilovethislinuxst> yeahhhhh, baby
<ilovethislinuxst> tytytytytytytyty
<sebsebseb> dolley: as for freedom, we mean software freedom,  so programs that have their source code available to the general public, so proggrammers from all over the world can contribute and make better
<h00k> poswald: the wrong package?
<ilovethislinuxst> nino, i will trust you the rest of my life!
<sebsebseb> dolley: also most of those volunters won't get paid for it
<ilovethislinuxst> yes
<h00k> ilovethislinuxst: I'm glad you got it :)
<sebsebseb> !freedom | dolley
<ubottu> dolley: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: then that means you didn't have to set your region codes :P
<poswald> Note, selecting gnuit instead of git
<poswald> Suggested packages:
<poswald>   xdg-utils
<poswald> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<poswald>   gnuit
<FloodBot1> poswald: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy> I want to know, is there any package to monitor my bandwidth and downloads for the whole month
<dolley> :(
<ilovethislinuxst> one more question will this allow me to see all those video online that i couldn't see?
<h00k> poswald: 'git' exists in that package, then
<sebsebseb> dolley: you can try the forums as well
<seanbrystone> rumpsy, maybe nmap
<sebsebseb> !new | dolley
<ubottu> dolley: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> !forums |  dolley
<ubottu> dolley: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: most videos online are in flash
<ilovethislinuxst> not all them
<seanbrystone> rumpsy, or is it ntop? something like that
<ilovethislinuxst> only youtube stuff can i see
<poswald> h00k: don't think it does actually
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: and I thing the "restricted extras" comes with the flash plugin
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, well anyway ty
<rumpsy> seanbrystone: Are you sure, i want to keep track my bandwith and downloads, since i have to pay if i reach my download limit
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: but the quick answer should be "yes, you should"
<ilovethislinuxst> goodbye
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, thanks
<dolley> ok, i'll check it all those link. thx
<ilovethislinuxst> i really appreciate your help nino
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: come back if something doesn't work
<ilovethislinuxst> ok, i will
<ilovethislinuxst> hook- thank you
<seanbrystone> rumpsy, yeah i believe it's called ntop, and its browser based, something like 192.168.1.X:3000
<ilovethislinuxst> latttttaz
<NinoScript> ilovethislinuxst: np, I'd just like that someone did the same for me :P
<rumpsy> lemme check that :), seanbrystone
<rumpsy> !ntop
<seanbrystone> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<Evandro> Good night!
<seanbrystone> yep there it is
<sebsebseb> dolley: ok no problem,  you can probably get it working,  just need someone that can help properly with that, so good luck with that
<rumpsy> seanbrystone: cool
<suleman> how do we add new window manager
<histo> When I restart apache2 i get an error that apache could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name using 127.0.1.1 Where can I enter the domain name I don't see it in apache2.conf anymore.
<H3DD13> alguem ai da epoca do cardding ???????
<H3DD13> alguem ai da epoca do cardding ???????
<NinoScript> ok, now that half the noise has gone away… please help me with my issue :P
<rumpsy> seanbrystone: Thankyou, i'm leaving now
<seanbrystone> anytime :D
<h00k> NinoScript: whats up?
<fbianconi> histo, look under /etc/apache2/sites-{aviable|enabled}/
<NinoScript> I want to try this experimental multitouch driver: http://bitmath.org/code/multitouch/ I already compiled and installed it, but I can't make my system use it
<histo> fbianconi: I looked but I didn't see it in there i'll double check now
<qiyong> how do I select locales to generate?
<suleman> graviton, halo
<histo> fbianconi: yeah its not in there
<suleman> graviton, how do  i add new window manager,i forgot it
<h00k> NinoScript: I want to say the latest version of X had multitouch support, I..thought
<rohithwiz23> I need help connecting to my Ubuntu computer via Windows Xp computer
<EruditeHermit> hello, the process for installing grub to the MBR used to be grub, root(hdX,Y), setup(hdX), quit. Is the process the same for grub2?
<fbianconi> histo, do you get "It's working!" when you try http://localhost ?
<Shazam> how do I get the password to an account on my system. I have root access
<histo> fbianconi: yes it works this way but it sends me an email because of the error which is rather annoying
<Gnea> Shazam: you can reset it
<ross28> HI  BROS
<qiyong> how do I select locales to generate?
<Shazam> Gnea: if services automatically run under that account, will I have to make any serious changes to get it going?
<Gnea> Shazam: what sort of services?
<Shazam> Gnea: that was vague. mysql runs under mysql user account. can't for the life of me remember the password to login as mysql.
<fbianconi> histo, you have an unusual config, but try adding "ServerName localhost" directive near the end of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<NinoScript> h00k: I think the support is there, but it's the actual driver what isn't good for my trackpad… I have a MacBookPro 13", the whole surface is the button, but I mostly use it as a normal trackpad, I like to rest my thumb in the lower part and move the upper finger, but it thinks that I'm doing a 2 finger swipe (which I use for scrolling), that's what that driver is for
<Gnea> Shazam: oh! nah, it shouldn't matter.
<progesterone> Question: where are programs installed normally on Ubuntu? e.g. it's at c:\programs on Window.
<dolley> anybody know how to check we are using 34bit or 64 bit?
<Gnea> Shazam: just: passwd mysql   and change it to something else. it's different than the login password to within mysql anyway, so it shouldn't hurt a thing
<GeekSquid> dolley: lsb_release -a
<trism> !filesystem | progesterone
<ubottu> progesterone: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<alfonzo19> cyall
<sebsebseb> progesterone: depends on the program, normalley you don't need to know where the files go,  just  about the hidden .folders in home
<progesterone> trism Thanks
<sebsebseb> progesterone: and how if you move/delete a .folder and then re open that program it's like you just opended that program up for the first time on the install
<h00k> NinoScript: oh, alright, I understand
<dolley> geeksquid: the result is No LSB modules are available.
<progesterone> sebsebseb Thanks. Eclipse program doesn't need to be installed. We just need to unzip the folder. So, I don't know where I should put that folder according to best practise.
<GeekSquid> dolley: ok then ... uname -a  ... look for i386 for 32bit    and 64 for 64
<sebsebseb> progesterone: your going to install from .tar.gz or something?
<h00k> NinoScript: I'm not sure how to help you, did it compile a kernel module?
<histo> I added ServerName and ServerAlias settings in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default but its still not determining domain name???
<poswald> is there a handy way to get apt-cache depends to list all dependencies recursively?
<progesterone> sebsebseb yest
<Juancho24stgo> alguien sabe como entrar al chat de terra chile??
<sebsebseb> progesterone: ok  extract it to home. and then run  the  ./configure and that
<sebsebseb> progesterone: then it should put where it needs to go
<GeekSquid> !es | Juancho24stgo
<ubottu> Juancho24stgo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dolley> geeksquid: Linux doley-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<poswald> oh wait... there's a --recurse option
<progesterone> sebsebseb how can I run ./configre?
<poswald> duh
<sebsebseb> progesterone: also  a lot of those tar.gz's for programs will have a read me in them,  with instructions,  or  at least for ones I have done before
<sebsebseb> progesterone: there may be install instructions in the tar.gz
<progesterone> sebsebseb I see
<GeekSquid> dolley: you are running 32bit ubuntu
<sebsebseb> progesterone:  also you sure that program isn't in the repo?
<NinoScript> h00k: as you can see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8936981#post8936981 I need to somehow tell udev (or hal?) to use the multitouch driver
<Shazam> when I su into another account, it appears to succeed, but my prompt stays the same, and whoami shows my original user. What could be the problem?
<dolley> i see
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: by the way she/he  wants to install ATI driver,  they have been on the instructions page, but aren't that sure what they are doing, maybe you can help
<NinoScript> h00k: that's what I don't know how to do
<progesterone> sebsebseb I don't know
<ouyes> where can i find  an introductions to frequent used commands in ubuntu ? such as pwd, ls and so on.??
<progesterone> sebsebseb Why do you ask?
<Gnea> Shazam: how are you using su? just: su user?
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: ATI isn't my bag
<Shazam> Gnea: yes. it prompts for password, I provide.
<Gnea> Shazam: also, remember that a user whos shell is set to /bin/false cannot attain a shell.
<Gnea> finger user  <-- shows you the shell
<h00k> NinoScript: gotcha.
<GeekSquid> ouyes: look here http://files.fosswire.com/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<faron> Hello everybody ! Hopefully all are well...I saw somewhere that mplayer could be used to view things that shockwave flash usually run.If this is true,I would certainly appreciate any help with setting this up.Or,any info as to whether or not this can actually be done.mplayer seems to work so much better than shockwave flash & unfortunately,the internet is the only way I have right now to view my favorite tv shows...{craig ferguson's
<h00k> NinoScript: I hope someone there can help
<rohithwiz23> I want to connect to a Ubuntu computer from a Windows Computer...
<Shazam> Gnea: ah. yep. that's it.
<h00k> faron: shockwave isn't really used anymore and never supported Linux :(
<Gnea> Shazam: which is a good thing :) you can, of coure, change it for the time being to get stuff done.
<Gnea> *course
<NinoScript> h00k: so you don't know about udev/hal… damn xD
<ouyes> GeekSquid, thank you ,that is very helpful
<h00k> NinoScript: not enough to help, no
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: easy way ... install openssh-server on ubuntu ... install filezilla on windows and use sftp
<Shazam> Gnea: and does it make sense to you that it also isn't listed under system > administration > users and groups?
<faron> hook-I understand that but unfortunately this so far is what I have to use to view at least those 2 shows
<h00k> rohithwiz23: you can use ssh, or a samba share
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: I have no clue.. what either one of those are..
<Gnea> Shazam: in a case such as this, no. this is what the commandline is useful for.
<Gnea> Shazam: that is, it doesn't surprise me
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: google is your friend ... or 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' on ubuntu terminal ... and then use this on your winbox http://filezilla-project.org/download.php
<nikon_> is ubuntu netbook revision available as vmware?
<nikon_> i have googled with no luck
<joshuah> what's the command to list out all files that a program uses?
<NinoScript> h00k: well, thanks for at least reading my question, that makes me feel part of the community hahaha :D
<GeekSquid> nikon_: it can be installed into vmware, better yet use virtualbox and install from the unr.img
<nikon_> virtual box is that a vm client?
<nikon_> i use vm player atm
<pyther> Hi
<seanbrystone> nikon_, thats what i use too
<GeekSquid> nikon_: it is sun microsystems version of a virtual machine http://www.virtualbox.org/
<pyther> Can I boot an intel mac from a ubuntu cd?
<ouyes> niko, what is atm?
<histo> Anyone know how to set the domain name in apache2 for ubuntu?
<Souljah_> ouyes: at the moment
<GeekSquid> pyther: yes, use C key to boot from CD
<nikon_> at the minute
<Souljah_> no
<nikon_> or moment
<Souljah_> yes
<ouyes> Souljah_, thanks,atm
<nikon_> same thing
<pyther> GeekSquid: ok, is there anything special that needs to be done, I have a friend who claims she gets the grub boot menu, but all the choices result in a black screen
<nikon_> talking of atm i saw 1 bsod today lol
<nikon_> i never knew they were windows based
<GeekSquid> pyther: which version of the mac? imac, macbook, macbook pro???
<seanbrystone> nikon_, shhhh, you gonna bring out the OT police. they are sleeping (for once) :)
<markdymek_>  you can't boot a intel mac from a ubuntu cd
<histo> Why can't apache2 reliably determine my domain name?
<markdymek_> only apple 'blessed" disks can boot the machine
<nikon_> OT police lol
<GeekSquid> markdymek_: you need to stop
<PeterT> mac sux
<markdymek_> ?
<markdymek_> stop what?
<markdymek_> im helping?
<pyther> GeekSquid: either a macbook or macboot pro, I think it is a 15" screen
<PeterT> Why the question mark?
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: its installing..
<jub369> is eraggo on
<GeekSquid> !ops | markdymek_ trolling, please ban ip
<ubottu> markdymek_ trolling, please ban ip: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<markdymek_> geeksquid told me to stop
<jshriver> Greetings
<markdymek_> im not trolling im answer a guys god damn question
<nikon_> whats OT stand 4
<seanbrystone> off-topic
<jshriver> trying to use a samba share on my XP box, but whenever I click on the share it only has Guest as an available username, wont let me specify
<pyther> markdymek_: thanks for the answer, but things I have read seem to indicate otherwise
<markdymek_> no someone asked if you can boot a intel mac with a ubuntu disk
<markdymek_> you cannot
<NinoScript> pyther: Yes (I'm not sure about the old ones)
<markdymek_> jesus
<jub369> If i have a multi boot linux/windows is there a way i can go in and add more space towards linux
<nikon_> oh kk my bad
<pyther> NinoScript: any idea why she (my firend) might getting a black screen when she selects any of the grub enteries?
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23:  are you wiping OSX off of it?
<NinoScript> pyther: not really…
<h00k> markdymek_: sure you can, there are instruction on howto
<h00k> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jshriver> anyone have an idea?
<jshriver> I have another samba shrae on another box and the exact same entry from the smb.conf works on it.
<jshriver> so it's server specific
<fbianconi> jub369, boot the livecd, and use gparted to resize partitions, backup first
<DontLookClown> What is the best program for burning an ISO so I can burn my Ubuntu disc?
<markdymek_> @h00k you have to bless the disk
<NinoScript> pyther: what happens when you put the CD, and start the computer with the "C" key down?
<tritium> markdymek_: cut it out
<markdymek_> ?
<markdymek_> what did i do
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: I am dual booting windows xp w/ ubuntu 9.10... I want to remotly connect to Ubuntu from a Windows computer
<pyther> NinoScript: she describes that the grub boot menu loads
<DontLookClown> whats the best ISo burner so I can burn my disc of ubuntu
<fbianconi> !best | DontLookClown
<ubottu> DontLookClown: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pyther> NinoScript: she then states all the options don't do anythnig for her
<pyther> Mac OS X won't load, so it might be hardware related
<fbianconi> DontLookClown, anyway, nautilus does the job
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: Its done installing.. what should i do now?
<DontLookClown> Fbianconi. thanks ill check it out
<NinoScript> pyther: mmm, what happens when you start the computer with the option key (alt) down?
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: let it run
<jrib> markdymek_: stay on the topic of ubuntu support.  You were told this earlier.
<KnifeySpooney> what is the gconf key that will show icons next to the words under the System menu?
<pyther> NinoScript: not sure as I don't have access to the machine... she said she ran a diagnostic test though
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: I cant find the application.. where should it be?
<fbianconi> DontLookClown, just left click on an iso file
<pyther> NinoScript: basically she wants to restore her files as she doesn't have backups and all of her school work is on her mac
<GeekSquid> jrib: markdymek_ has been trolling for the last hour, and giving false information ... I am requesting that his IP be banned,
<NinoScript> pyther: with the C key down, it shouldn't boot GRUB, it should boot from the CD… with the option (alt) key down, it should show OSs in different partitions, something like GRUB, but pretty
<markdymek_> im not trolling im giving my information as much as i know it
<pyther> NinoScript: ahh my bad, that is what she gets, I'm an arch user and arch uses grub on their install cds
<markdymek_> if its not right then whos 100% right all the time
<pyther> markdymek_: well you shouldn't pm people either
<GeekSquid> markdymek_: you have been wrong 100% of the time
<pyther> especially if you are uncertian
<m00se> ahem
<GeekSquid> !coc > markdymek_
<ubottu> markdymek_, please see my private message
<o2o> hello
<o2o> hi, all
<ublo_> Ubuntu 5.10のdefault CJK Input Methodには何でしたか？
<ublo_> Ubuntu 5.10 is the default CJK Input Method What was that?
<o2o> who know what "pwd" command means?
<o2o> who know what "pwd" command means??
<over900anon> password
<over900anon> :P
<tritium> o2o: you can determine that from the manual page.  It means "print working directory"
<researcher1> How can I get a GUI for Ubuntu server?
<over900anon> pwd = "Present Working Directory"
<NinoScript> pyther: you could try booting it with the T key pressed down, it should start in the Target Disk mode, it basically loads no operative system and behaves like an external hard drive with firewire
<histo> When I restart apache2 I get an error that it can't determine my Fully qualified domain name?  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<tritium> researcher1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop.
<o2o> tritium, thanks
<NinoScript> pyther: or you could get the harddrive out of it, put it in another computer and get the files out
<researcher1> thanks tritium
<pyther> NinoScript: so is that similar to "windows safe mode"
<pyther> NinoScript: is the hard drive easily accessible?
<o2o> tritium, do you know how to auto fill the nickname? I am using xchat-gnome
<pyther> I've personally never owend a mac or have used one all that much, so my knoweldge is weak
<NinoScript> pyther: no, actually it's nothing like it
<IdleOne> o2o: type the first fiew letters of the name and hit TAB
<mmfei> haha
<o2o> for example, I want to enter your name, so I type tri
<NinoScript> pyther: it's a hardware thing that makes it behave like an external hard drive, nothing else… no OS
<EruditeHermit> what is the preferred method of creating a bootable Ubuntu USB disk in Windows?
<h00k> EruditeHermit: unetbootin
<IdleOne> o2o: continue to hit TAB to scroll through available nicks
<EruditeHermit> h00k, thanks
<h00k> EruditeHermit: no problem :)
<pyther> NinoScript: ahh ok, how would one connect to it, to retrive the files?
<NinoScript> pyther: well, that's a solution if all she wants is to get her data out of it
<o2o> IdelOne, I hit TAB, but it only show names with tri prefix, it didn't fill the whole name
<NinoScript> pyther: only through FireWire
<tritium> o2o: others answered correctly you before I saw your question.
<pyther> ahh so her other computer would have to support firewire, correct?
<o2o> tritium, thanks
<NinoScript> yes
<o2o> IdleOne, thanks, I got it!
<EruditeHermit> h00k, can I use a real CD with Unetbootin? I don't have an iso image or the ability to get one. I only have the physical CD
<jub369> Question if i partition a external 5 terabyte hardrive to ubuntu will grub loader pick the ubuntu up as long as drive is pluged into the usb slot
<NinoScript> pyther: but I think it's easier to just get the HD out and plug it in another computer
<pyther> NinoScript: is the hard drive user accessible?
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: Hey I got it im supposed to run the remote desktop application that came with ubuntu, i got remote desktop working on the local net work
<h00k> EruditeHermit: You could take that disk and make it into an iso, I don't know what decent Windows tools exist for that
<o2o> Hi, I install the eclipse, how could i know where is it installed?
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: will this setup work on the INTERnet?
<h00k> o2o: which eclipse <- type that in a terminal
<NinoScript> pyther: in most macbooks, it's just 1 screw away of the battery
<IdleOne> o2o: glad to help
<pyther> NinoScript: alright, I really appreciate all of your help
<o2o> h00k, Thanks!!
<IdleOne> o2o: yeah sometimes you have to give 4 characters
<NinoScript> pyther: ask her for the model, and search youtube on how to remove the harddrive ;)
<h00k> o2o: that's where the actual executable is
<mmfei> whereis eclipse
<pyther> NinoScript: alright, would that void the warrenty?
<jh2os> hello, i have a computer that won't read the live cds. its ancient. Is there any way i can boot off a floppy and from there boot from a flash disk?
<o2o> h00k, I got where eclipse executable is now. but where is the directory of its other file in?
<rohithwiz23> I need help seting up remote desktop from Ubuntu to windows on the INTERnet
<NinoScript> pyther: no, it's away of the warranty-voidable places
<terroh8er> hello, i'm having a problem with ubuntu. i had just downloaded the nvidia drivers and activated them, and after that i get a flickering login screen (a command prompt, not the normal GUI) and can't log in. i'm not really sure where to begin
<jh2os> I have a boot manager on a floppy but it doesn't have usb support
<pyther> NinoScript: ahh ok
<s`s> my /boot/grub directory has no menu.lst file, but I want to change those settings. what should I do?
<NinoScript> pyther: I'd like to help you in fixing the Ubuntu part of the problem, but it seems that we don't have enough data on it :P
<o2o> mmfei,  thanks!! I got all about where is eclipse now.
<h00k> o2o: settings are probably in your home directory in a dotfile (.eclipse, maybe)
<pyther> NinoScript: she claims that when she selects one of the options the boot selection screen (ubuntus) just freezes
<h00k> o2o: the libraries and things are automatically placed where they need to go in various folders
<pyther> NinoScript: but like you said I'm afraid that isn't enough in a helpful troubleshooting
<fbianconi> rohithwiz23, it will only work if you can accept connections from outside
<pyther> NinoScript: here problem with Mac OS X: "It's frozen at the loading screen"
<pyther> NinoScript: which might indicate there is a hardware issue
<mmfei> o2o : hehe , glad to help
<h00k> o2o: there is no "Program Files" type of structure as exists in Windows
<serverduck> I installed xsensor for my laptop but when starting it i only get a blank window ...no temperatures no nothing...why?
<jub369> Question if i partition a external 5 terabyte hardrive to ubuntu will grub loader pick the ubuntu up as long as drive is pluged into the usb slot
<NinoScript> pyther: tell her to try booting from the cd (she has to put the CD, restart the computer and press the C key while the computer starts)
<rohithwiz23> fbianconi: I have a Windows XP computer and i am trying to remotly connect to my Ubuntu computer
<o2o> h00k, I want to know where is eclipse.ini config file is
<pyther> NinoScript: the ubuntu cd?
<sudobash> hey I installed ubuntu on a laptop for this kid's dad and I remoted in to that machine and I am wondering if I can change it to edubuntu or if there is a suite of eductions software especially for ubuntu that I can install so it can help him with school?
<sudobash> the machine is for an 8 year old
<NinoScript> pyther: any CD actually, if all she wants is her data ;)
<s`s> my /boot/grub directory has no menu.lst file, but I want to change those settings. what should I do?
<h00k> o2o: it's probably going to be in your home settings in a dotfile
<pyther> NinoScript: she has been able to boot the ubuntu cd, but any of the option result in the selector (like grub) screen to freeze/hang
<h00k> sudobash: you can sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<pyther> She sees the choice to install, boot, etc.. ubuntu
<rohithwiz23> fbianconi: how do i set this up?
<sudobash> will that install education software for kids?
<fbianconi> rohithwiz23, in the ubuntu machine go to System/Preferences/Remote Desktop and check "allow other users view my desktop"
<h00k> sudobash: yep
<NinoScript> s`s: maybe you have Grub2? I think that doesn't use that directory
<sudobash> is there anything else I can install by name?
<sine^> when installing ubuntu with the wubi installer for windows how does it take over windows when you run it?
<Soli> s`s: In one of my installation I've found the menu.lst to be in /boot/boot/grub.
<rohithwiz23> fbianconi: I did that.. I can acess the computer on my intranet... but i want to be able to acess it via internet
<s`s> NinoScript: Soli I'll try looking there and see what I can find. I think karmic comes with grub2 so that's probably why
<sebsebseb> sudobash: there's  Gcompris, Childs Play, Tuxpaint, Tuxmath and so on.  you can look at the Education centre in  Software Centre of Synaptic,  I assume 9.10 so Software Centre if earlier version add/remove
<IdleOne> sine^: it doesn't take over, it runs like any other windows application
<s`s> NinoScript: although if it is Grub2, how would I change the menu?
<sebsebseb> sudobash: Education section, above
<serverduck> where is ubuntu storing all the aplications?
<sebsebseb> serverduck: in software centre, or Synaptic
<sine^> so windows is still running and using the same amount of cpu ram etc and ubuntu is running like you would vmware an os from another os
<pyther> serverduck: /usr/bin /usr/lib, etc...
<NinoScript> pyther: sorry I can't help you more, actually this is my first week of trying any linux, hahaha. I'm a mac user
<pyther> NinoScript: ahh okay, thanks a lot
<mmfei> adfasdf
<serverduck> I'm trying to find xsensor path
<fbianconi> rohithwiz23, that is a routing problem the solution depends on how your network is configured, do you have a router?
<IdleOne> sine^: no, when you boot to ubuntu, windows is not running
<serverduck> Were could that be in?
<rohithwiz23> fbianconi: yes
<sebsebseb> NinoScript: oh right, well off topic really, but next Ubuntu is actsaully going to be more OS X like by default
<serverduck> I want to run it from the terminal to see if i get errors.
<sine^> so basically windows closes and hands it all over to ubuntu
<sudobash> I didn't see an education section in Synaptic...
<qiyong> how do I select locales to generate?
<sine^> IdleOne: and to log back into windows you need to reboot ?
<sebsebseb> sudobash: hrm
<serverduck> I installed it in software center but i get no temperatures..and i don't know what to do
<h00k> sudobash: in the Software Center is where you'll find that
<IdleOne> sine^: yes
<sudobash> Software Center?
<sine^> IdleOne: that sound pretty good
<fbianconi> you need to redirect the incoming  traffic on the  port 5900 to your ubuntu machine
<rohithwiz23> fbianconi: have to open certian ports.. or some thing
<NinoScript> s`s:  here /etc/default/grub
<sudobash> is the Software Center new?
<NinoScript> ohh, he left ¬¬
<h00k> sudobash: it's in Karmic
<sudobash> didn't notice it...
<sudobash> ill look for that thanks...
<serverduck> anyone used xsensor?
<IdleOne> sine^: there are advantages and disadvantages to running ubuntu that way. Thing of a Wubi install as a test until you are ready to do a "full" install of ubuntu
<NinoScript> sebsebseb: what do you mean? I'm really new here :P
<IdleOne> think*
<sebsebseb> NinoScript: I meant themes  for the next version of Ubuntu will be more OS X like, but this is off topic really.
<serverduck> Or is there a software to display your machine temperature?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: the theme is not official yet. I think it is more of a test to see what people think
<sine^> can i apply the wubi to the ubuntu iso i downloaded? or i need the wubi version
<sine^> IdleOne: ^
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yeah maybe, alough the user interface freeze was meant to be on the 4th
<IdleOne> sine^: I don't understand what you mean, sorry
<oddlashmeat> how do I temporarily disable pulseaudio without it automatically restarting?
<sine^> i just downloaded a normal iso of ubuntu
<sine^> instead of the wubi version
<sine^> nvm
<brjann> oddlashmeat: pulseaudio -k
<fbianconi> sine^, yes you should be able to do so
<IdleOne> sine^: I don't know if Wubi let's you chose the iso or if it goes and get the iso to install
<IdleOne> but try it :)
<aimless> Does anyone have an idea why my power management settings won't work on a desktop? It's like ubuntu never regards my computer as idle
<oddlashmeat> brjann: pulseaudio restarted when I ran a sound application, I don't want it to start back up when I play audio.
<aimless> Ultimately I just want my display to blank after 10 or 15 minutes but it never will
<brjann> oddlashmeat: hm. try killall pulseaudio
<fbianconi> aimless, do you have a screensaver daemon running?
<aimless> Whatever comes with it normally. That doesn't work either though fbianconi
<oddlashmeat> my problem with pulseaudio is the latency, when i uninstalled pulseaudio altogether, the latency was fixed
<Desciero> oddlashmeat: same here, except in certain programs
<Desciero> not sure what to do now
<Desciero> the latency is fixed when I hear the startup sound, but its horrible in games like TeeWorlds
<techzg> which header file has the log function for gcc compiler
<techzg> any pointers please?
<sly> hi everybody
<Vibrant> Heya, can anyone help me? I don't have any panels and I cannot figure out how to get them back.
<Liliaku> Ello
<trism> techzg: math.h, install manpages-dev and man 3 log
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: try killall gnome-panel
<sebsebseb> Vibrant: This might help
<sebsebseb> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<blz> every time i try to start my newest ubuntu installation (9.10) it hangs with a console message about searching for filesystem.  This is a fresh install -- what gives?
<sebsebseb> Vibrant: what oddlashmeat put
<aybabtu> s
<Vibrant> It didn't work. s:
 * Liliaku is thinking of building a PC This summer..
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: try gnome-panel &
<Desciero> Can anyone tell me how to get sound back? I tried installing Open Sound System (OSS) which deletes ALSA and pulseaudio. Didn't help so I deleted OSS and reinstalled ALSA, but now I cannot see my volume bar. Not sure what to do from here.
<ubuntu> ok, I have a very odd issue
<ubuntu> I'm trying to insall ubuntu to a hitachi desk star sata drive
<Liliaku> And my IT Teacher managed to get me interested in Ubuntu.. I tend to be very rooted in windows but im far from an idiot.. :P
<oddlashmeat> Desciero: the default volume bar is part of pulseaudio I believe
<ubuntu> and the installer can't seem to see the drive
<techzg> trism: Is that the exact command - install manpages-dev?
<Desciero> oddlashmeat: ok which pulseaudio do I get, because the one I had was causing problems.
<ubuntu> but in the terminal "fdisk -l" looks fine
<Vibrant> Just for clarification, when I say panels I mean a task bar and such.
<blz> ubuntu:  check the disk SMART data.  maybe the disk is dead?  deskstars have a tendency to commit suicide
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: did you try running 'gnome-panel &' ?
<Vibrant> Yes, I did to no avail.
<Curly_Q> Desciero do you have any external devices plugged into your sounc card?
<Desciero> Curly_Q: Nope.
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: what did the terminal say?
<Curly_Q> Desciero have you checked the cables in the first place and see if the audio adapter jacks were mono or stereo?
<ubuntu> will do
<techzg> trism: installed math.h thanks!
<ubuntu> I swear I've tried everything else
<trism> techzg: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev; it has all the documentation for the library functions (on page 3, so man 3)
<Desciero> Curly_Q: Fairly certain this is not a hardware-related problem. The drivers are screwy or something because I'm able to have perfect sound in Windows.
<Vibrant> monster@monster-laptop:~$ gnome-panel &
<Vibrant> [1] 4891
<Vibrant> monster@monster-laptop:~$ The program 'gnome-panel' is currently not installed.
<FloodBot1> Vibrant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Curly_Q> OK. I am a Master Technician. I was just asking the usual questions.
<Desciero> No problem.
<Curly_Q> What version are you using Desciero?
<Desciero> Karmic
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: okay, try 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel'
<fbianconi> Vibrant, run "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel", and try again
<Curly_Q> It sounds like the drivers are an issue or just plain a misconfiguration.
<Vibrant> Does it help to know that it's XFCE?
<oddlashmeat> oh
<oddlashmeat> yes :P
<Vibrant> I'm sorry. ;P I'm rather new to Linux.
<techzg> trism: I did install math.h, should I specify -lm while compiling a program?
<Desciero> Curly_Q: So what do I do?
<Curly_Q> Have you tried seeing if your sound card or board is supported. In most respects, it is a generic board configuration that is what works.
<blz> every time i try to start my newest ubuntu installation (9.10) it hangs with the console message "Detecting filesystems..... 30%" .  This is a fresh install -- what gives?
<Curly_Q> Most exotic boards are proprietary.
<ubuntu> ok, smart looks clean
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: xfce4-panel?
<ubuntu> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<ubuntu> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vibrant> Yes, I believe so.
<Desciero> I have an Intel A97. I believe it's supported.
<blz> ubuntu:  did you run the advanced tests?
<RB2> For some reason, Animations Add-On in the Compiz Settings Manager doesn't do anything. :-/
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant, did it work?
<trism> techzg: not necessary for math.h
<soreau> ! details | RB2
<ubottu> RB2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RB2> sry soreau. :)
<ubuntu> nope haven't ran the advanced tests
<Vibrant> Now I have the gnome-panel running and cannot run my usual Xfce 4. D:
<soreau> RB2: We can probably help you more easily in #compiz
<ubuntu> though I did have this drive working in a raid setup about 4 hours ago
<RB2> soreau, I'll head over there
<Curly_Q> Desciero do you get any noise or anything from the speakers?
<wubba> I installed Nvidia drivers for my computer and now it is running really slow for 9.10.
<mcw>  how do we enable twinview in 9.10?
<oddlashmeat> Vibrant: do 'sudo apt-get purge gnome-panel' and it should work now!
<oddlashmeat> :D
<ubuntu> and I've already "dd" away the mbr
<ubuntu> also ran gparted on it with no problems
<ubuntu> it's just that the ubuntu install won't show it
<ubuntu> 9.10 desktop and alternate
<ubuntu> x86_64
<BuddahsLLc> Hello I was wondering if someone can help point me in the right direction with printing pdf to a windows network printer
<mcw>  how do we enable twinview in 9.10?
<Desciero> Curly_Q: Just ran this test and got sound: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<oddlashmeat> i wonder if it's possible to crucify me captain?
<ubuntu> mcw, install the nvidia restricted drivers
<CyberaX2195> Vibrant: what exactly are you trying to do , i would have thought gnome-panel would pull in the whole of Gnome, and gdm
<Desciero> Curly_Q: But my volume bar is nowhere to be found.
<CyberaX2195> which would no doubt select it as the default wm
<ubuntu> Administration->Hardware Drivers
<mcw> are they in synaptic?
<CyberaX2195> instead of xfce
<ubuntu> sorry, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Liliaku> out of all the programs I use.  I use mIRC the most on windows. the rest I can just switch over. but i have scripts in my mIRC that I need. anyone know if it runs well on wine? :S
<ubuntu> anybody else have any other ideas with my hd issue?
<Vibrant> Well, my panels were not showing up. So, I followed the instructions given and installed gnome panel. However, I have xfce4 and I'm trying to run that instead.
<brjann> Liliaku: you'd probably get more of a response in #winehq :)
<Liliaku> kk
<Vibrant> I don't know if that helps any.
<brjann> Liliaku: alternatively, you can look it up at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ubuntu> what's even more unnerving
<Liliaku> Ll
<Liliaku> Kk-
<oddlashmeat> has anyone here ever used vnc to fix each other's ubuntu issues?
<ubuntu> I took the drive out of the computer "Dell Precision 690", went home to my hope pc, still won't see the drive... and it still won't see it
<ubuntu> "odd" yes
<Curly_Q> Desciero when you open up a .wav file try right clicking it to see if there is a properties adjustment.
<ubuntu> but you have to configure the router
<Desciero> Curly_Q: Just checked and my card is supported. IT's the ICH5: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<CyberaX2195> Vibrant: which panels in particular ?
<techzg> When I compile a C program with some warnings and zero errors, can I get an executable file
<CyberaX2195> Vibrant: personally i would purge gnome-panel , and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CyberaX2195> that should pull in everything needed for xfce :/
<MikeGuo> but CHI is good idea.   thank your again.
<wubba> Is anyone using the Nvidia drivers?  I am and now the PC runs very slow.
<Vibrant> Um, panels in general. My top and bottom "taskbars" if you will. I've purged the gnome-panel and gotten the Xfce ones back however when I close the terminal, they vanish again.
<mcw> how do i get the restricted drivers?
<cyberbluntz> Will someone help me figure out why I cant get my dvd player to work?
<wubba> But then I reinstalled - and everything was fine.  Then when I install the drivers again - bamm - its slow again.
<jub369> help installing a windows webcam on ubuntu
<CyberaX2195> Vibrant: does apt-get install xubuntu-desktop pull in anything?
<fbianconi> Vibrant, try logging out and in again
<oddlashmeat> How do i make from a source with a specific gcc version? The software i'm trying to compile is older and uses gcc-4.2. Is there an easier way to do this rather than changing the links in /usr/bin/?
<techzg> When I compile a C program with some warnings and zero errors, can I get an executable file
<CyberaX2195> and yea try logging out and in again
<CyberaX2195> techzg: yes
<Vibrant> No, it does not.
<CyberaX2195> depending on how you compiling
<CyberaX2195> *your .. it
<wubba> Anyone using Nvidia card with your setup?
<cyberbluntz> I have movie player, mplayer, and real player, and I'm pretty sure I have all the codecs but still doesnt work
<CyberaX2195> i did a while back, but not recently wubba
<CyberaX2195> when you say slow, what do you mean, like graphics slow?
<CyberaX2195> and what WM
<jub369> can i get help installing a webcam that says only compatible for window
<brjann> oddlashmeat: usually if you've installed multiple versions of gcc, they install their binaries as gcc-<version> and, and gcc is actually a symlink
<ZykoticK9> cyberbluntz, if you're looking for DVD support see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<techzg> @CyveraX2195: Are there any parameters to suppress the warnings and get exe file?
<wubba> cybera - the whole system slows to a crawl - and seems the HD is working like crazy.
<techzg> @CyberaX2195: Are there any parameters to suppress the warnings and get exe file?
<CyberaX2195> an EXE?
<techzg> yes, an executable file
<allynbauer> I just installed Ubuntu on a partition of an external drive. My main system is OS X and I wanted to keep it. Now, neither Ubuntu or Mac OS X will load except from the CD. The data is there, but no loading. Help?!?
<CyberaX2195> erm , ubuntu won't create exes
<CyberaX2195> thats for windows .. for that you'd need wine
<oddlashmeat> brjann: so the only way is to switch the links target to the other version?
<CyberaX2195> unless u main a plain old binary
<wubba> CyberaX2195, so I reinstalled the OS - and it works fine until I install the Nvidia drivers
<blz> allynbauer:  my guess is you accidentally installed GRUB to the boot partition
<CyberaX2195> *mean
<blz> allynbauer:  run the recovery cd for OSX
<allynbauer> blz: is that bad
<brjann> oddlashmeat: no, you can specify the version you want directly. e.g. gcc-4.2 -c foo.c -o foo.o
<techzg> I did actually get an exe when I complied a C program on gcc
<oddlashmeat> brjann: i'm using a makefile
<allynbauer> blz: I don't have a recovery CD - just the install disks
<blz> allynbauer:  not really.  your data should be intact, but it's hard to tell
<CyberaX2195> if u mean a plain old executable , it'll be called a.out, unless you specified a binary name
<brjann> oddlashmeat: then you'll have to redefine the CC environment variable to point to the compiler you want
<blz> allynbauer:  the install disk is a recovery disk too, i believe.  You just have to restore the OSX bootloader I think.  It's hard to tell without more details though
<Vibrant> I'm still having no luck. Every time that I close my terminal, the panels go away as well.
<techzg> I just complied a Hello! World program and I got an exe after compilation
<blz> allynbauer: you need to give us the exact error you're getting
<brjann> oddlashmeat: but we're getting a bit beyond ubuntu support at this point, i think
<oddlashmeat> brjann: okay
<CyberaX2195> techzg: yea, i assume your other code doesn't create a binary?
<techzg> No, it doesn't
<CyberaX2195> can u paste the compile log to the pastebin for me?
<allynbauer> blz: I don't get errors - it just gray screens. I can boot from the os x install disk and tell it to boot from my osx install, and it restarts..and just gray screens. It doesn't lose responsiveness, it just doesn't do anything
<techzg> ok
<Lxndr> I installed Nethack from the package manager. I want certain options to always be selected and set. The wikia claims that there should be a ~/.nethackrc file, but one of those doesn't seem to exist. If I create one, the program fails to recognize it. What should I do?
<techzg> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zwMwXCNi
<mcw>  how do i get the restricted drivers?
<CyberaX2195> umm  techzg i meant the output from when you type make .. or the compile line :P
<techzg> Yes :) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vkxgvzFA
<CyberaX2195> right
<CyberaX2195> you do have errors
<wubba> Do you have to open certain ports in the firewall of ubuntu for vncviewer to work?
<ranjan> is there any software that is opensource and that can be used to give online training.??
<mihir> hello friends
<CyberaX2195> techzg: second
<techzg> I see warnings but, no errors?
<mihir> how to open corel draw CDR file in to ubuntu
<hexdump> Hi I'm looking for a shell script that periodically checks active connections.  Unless there is a way I can repeat netstat -ntaup on a loop?
<CyberaX2195> t2v.c:(.text+0x958): undefined reference to `log' << techzg thats basically an error
<CyberaX2195> a linker error basically
<hexdump> or code I can compile to do so?
<Vibrant> When I close my terminal, my panels disappear. Can anyone help me?
<techzg> it's because I don't have the math.h lib installed.
<blz> allynbauer:  hmm, i'd try restoring the mbr with your osx cd, then
<ranjan> is there any software that is opensource and that can be used to give online training.??
<trism> Lxndr: it will automatically use ~/.nethackrc if it exists, but it has to be in the correct, it has an odd format; OPTIONS=race:elf,color,!autopickup (etc), there is an example here http://nethack.wikia.com/wiki/User:Kernigh/nethackrc
<CyberaX2195> techzg: yea that would cause one of them
<Losha> hexdump: should be a one-liner. Something like: while true; do netstat -ntaup; sleep 1;  done
<CyberaX2195> its odd tho
<CyberaX2195> because its found the headers
<bluedalek> good evening.  have a question about Grub2 - is there anyway to add an entry, and have it remain after a kernal upgrade?
<CyberaX2195> but it can't link to them
<fbianconi> Vibrant, for a temporary solution use "nohup <command for panel> &"
<CyberaX2195> techzg: how are you compiling this?
<ranjan> whats the advantages of grub2...i didnt find any from grub 1
<allynbauer> blz: maybe this is a stupid question, but do you have any insight as to the particular steps one takes to do that?
<hexdump> Losha:  This won't stuff the mem with programs that aren't killed off will it?
<allynbauer> blz: I thought one could reinstall just the system but I dont see that option
<techzg> on the terminal, gcc filename.c -o filename -lm
<Losha> CyberaX2195: headers are compile time, you need libraries to link to at link time -lm
<hexdump> what I mean is keep adding the same command with different PID
<bluedalek> @ranjan : I don't find any advantages, just pains in the rear end
<CyberaX2195> Losha: aye i've never used math.h personally
<Losha> hexdump: no, it runs one instance of netstat till it exits. then it sleeps, then repeats...
<ranjan> bluedalek, what you said is right....even the things are getting complex
<hexdump> Losha:  nice thank you
<Losha> CyberaX2195: do what techzg said above...
<techzg> is there a way I can installl math.h for gcc?
<Damascene> hello, could someone test this link with vlc only
<CyberaX2195> techzg: its found the headers it just can't link to it
<Damascene> rtsp://216.39.218.21:554/encoder/barak.rm
<Flannel> techzg: `sudo apt-get install build-essential` should give you all those normal ones
<CyberaX2195> techzg: what happens if u add -L/usr/lib to the line?
<ranjan> bluedalek, adding entry deleting entry restoring grub etc is a hell with grub.2
<CyberaX2195> it shouldn't be needed , but still
<bluedalek> @ranjan, your right.. and it's mandatory for my system.. won't boot without a specific entry
<techzg> its the same output
<CyberaX2195> yea make sure u have build essential installed
<techzg> yes gccc is the latest
<CyberaX2195> allthough it seems to have found the header ok . which is odd
<CyberaX2195> not sure why it can't link to it :/
<techzg> :(
<CyberaX2195> esp as strlwr is part of string.h
<techzg> It did run successfully on Turbo C compiler though
<techzg> ya
<CyberaX2195> er
<Losha> techzg: please pastebin the output of your compile....
<CyberaX2195> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vkxgvzFA
<techzg> Yes, that's the one
<CyberaX2195> techzg: is this C++ code?
<techzg> It's C code
<CyberaX2195> mmh what am i saying
<CyberaX2195> ignore me heh
<CyberaX2195> techzg: one is your missing the include for malloc
<CyberaX2195> #include <malloc.h>
<brjann> techzg: you need to #include <stdlib.h>
<Flannel> techzg: When you're debugging, you generally start with the first error.  You need to include stdlib.h to get exit.
<techzg> new output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wfpeC7jT
<CyberaX2195> hmm
<CyberaX2195> strlwr?
<techzg> ya
<Losha> techzg: strlwr is not a standard function. You're going to have to supply your own version.
<Losha> techzg: http://www.koders.com/c/fidE66ADC3CE05AED6F485B8D72F6BB78074C394E20.aspx
<Smerdykov> I am trying to format empty space with the gui disk utility, but it returns an error every time
<Smerdykov> can anyone give me a hand?
<CyberaX2195> Smerdykov: what error is it giving?
<crazyhorsee> I'm trying to do a distro upgrade through the update manager but the manager never gets past "preparing to upgrade" stage.
<Smerdykov> Error creating partition - operation failed
<CyberaX2195> lol
<CyberaX2195> helpful
<Smerdykov> there is a details dialog, should I pastebin it?
<CyberaX2195> yea please
<yitz_> I got the latest mysql-server-5.0 and mysql-client-5.0 and when I try doing a load from the CLI mysql I get: 'ERROR 1148 (42000) at line 2: The used command is not allowed with this MySQL version'. Anyone familiar with that?
<Smerdykov> http://pastebin.org/106645
<CyberaX2195> Error: Too many primary partitions. :o
<CyberaX2195> thats a new one erm :P
<ZykoticK9> Smerdykov, you can only have 4 primary partitions (this is a BIOS limitation)
<brjann> CyberaX2195, Smerdykov: you can only have four primary partitions on a single disk -- you need to create an extended partiton, and then a logical partition inside that
<Smerdykov> ah, I see
<CyberaX2195> ah, point
<evan0116> Smerdykov: boot from a cd and run sudo gparted
<Flannel> Smerdykov: You'll need to change one into an extended partition, and then add logical partitions inside of that
<Smerdykov> I would have distinguished it as extended, but I don't see an option for that
<techzg> Losa: Can I include that strlwr.c in my C program
<Smerdykov> I am running a netbook with no optical drive
<techzg> Losha: Can I include that strlwr.c in my C program
<CyberaX2195> techzg: yea just add it to the list after -c
<evan0116> Smerdykov: boot from usb?
<Losha> techzg: yes, just copy the function into your .c file, somewhere near the top, just after the #includes
<CyberaX2195> or do that :p
<Losha> CyberaX2195: :-)
<crazyhorsee> I'm trying to do a distro upgrade through the update manager but the manager never gets past "preparing to upgrade" stage. how can i fix this?
<Smerdykov> if I have to do this out of the os, I'm worried I might render this thing unbootable
<Smerdykov> which would be bad
<crazyhorsee> Its running partial upgrade already
<Losha> Smerdykov: Make a backup first then...
<CyberaX2195> doesn't the GUI let you specify the partition type (pri/log) on creation ?
<CyberaX2195> then again , i suppose it depends if he has anything on the last partition on the disk
<Losha> CyberaX2195: some GUI partitioners are stupider than others and give you *exactly* what you ask for....
<CyberaX2195> lol
 * CyberaX2195 prefers fdisk <3
<CyberaX2195> or cfdisk
<CyberaX2195> depends what i'm doing tbh
<CyberaX2195> its not often i change partitions once i've installed the system
<Kutakizukari> How does one exit out after typing man rm in terminal?
<wubba> any idea how to fix that Nvidia deal with slow performance after install?
<Losha> gparted is good for beginners, but even it messes up once in a while....
<CyberaX2195> Kutakizukari: q
<Losha> Kutakizukari: just type "q"
<mihir> can anyone tell me how to open cdr file in ubuntu
<CyberaX2195> .cdr?
<Kutakizukari> Thank you!
<CyberaX2195> or a cdr disk ?
<mihir> which software opens cdr file
<crazyhorsee> !medi-buntu
<CyberaX2195> according to this , its a coreldraw file
<crazyhorsee> dpkg
<Losha> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<crazyhorsee> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<crazyhorsee> is there are seperate support channel for this?
<CyberaX2195> mihir: try inkscape?
<CyberaX2195> that might be able to open it
<CyberaX2195> but i've never used it :/
<brjann> crazyhorsee: for what?
<crazyhorsee> For assistance with the update service
<CyberaX2195> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CyberaX2195> bleh
<CyberaX2195> not what i wanted
<brjann> crazyhorsee: oh, sorry, i missed your initial question. no, you're in the right place. hopefully someone here can help :)
<CyberaX2195> i suppose i get what i ask for
<CyberaX2195> lol
<FloodBot1> CyberaX2195: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * CyberaX2195 resists the urge to slap that bot :P
<CyberaX2195> is there a list of commands for ubottu anywhere?
<oddlashmeat> is it possible to enable encrypted home partition after install? i have been able to create a file and mount the file in fstab as /home. But I would like it to be dynamically sized and encrypted
<kajalopp> hey there, what do I need to do to change the way I log in? at the moment I'm booting with run level 5, graphical mode asking for password. I want to change it to ask username and password on command line (terminal) before opening graphical interface.
<mihir> i have received ubuntu 9.10 cd today how to know ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit version
<natetheis> mihir: What does the CD say on it?
<mihir> only ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition writtten onit
<natetheis> hrrm. Why do you need to know?
<kajalopp> mihir: open your terminal and type file /sbin/init
<CyberaX2195> kajalopp: theres a few ways to do that ... disabling gdm/kdm is one option.
<hexdump> thanks everybody for the help.  see yas.
<kajalopp> CyberaX2195: but then I'll need to type startx everytime I log in, I was looking for something more... automatic.
<CyberaX2195> hmm
<CyberaX2195> doesn't graphical mode ask for the username + pass ?
<CyberaX2195> any particular reason you want to use a terminal login?
<mihir> by keeping cd in cd romor without
<CyberaX2195> one way around that kajalopp would be to add something to bashrc .. so every time somone logs in it executes startx
<kajalopp> yes, it does. I just like the old terminal login, nothing strictly necessary ;)
<kajalopp> CyberaX2195: good idea
<johnfg> hi guys
<johnfg> Did the problem with dual booting and grub 2 ever get straightened out?
<mihir> by keeping cd in cd rom should i type in terminal
<nyaa> if I could ask, what happened to build-essential in karmic? I can't seem to install it which makes installing a certain nvidia driver difficult
<mihir> how to know the ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit version in cd
<harisund> nyaa: it is still there .. what is wrong?
<nyaa> I do sudo apt-get install build-essential and it says it isn't!
<harisund> nyaa - check you have the essential repositories, and do an apt-get update first
<calebH> hello fellow ubuntu-ers...  any suggestions on setting up a jabber server?  I can't seem to find current documentation for jabber14 or jabberd2.  NOTE: I specifically need a server that will support chat rooms, or "Multi User" chat...
<sridhar> @nyaa: are u the root user ??
<nyaa> yes, I do it as sudo
<harisund> nyaa: Do you remember making any modifications to your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Aeronius> hello?
<nyaa> harisund I've enabled backports
<johnfg> I wasn't able to use 9.04 or 9.10 because of the problem with grub.
<johnfg> Just wondered if it has been fixed.
<nyaa> harishund but have not disabled anything
<harisund> nyaa: Just try apt-get update and then searching for build-essential again
<johnfg> I've got to be able to dual boot.
<sridhar> @nyaa : what error do u get??
<mihir> can anyone tell me how to know ubuntu is 64 bit or 32 bit
<harisund> mihir type uname -a, it will tell you what kernel you are running
<nyaa> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nyaa> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nyaa> is only available from another source
<nyaa> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> nyaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mihir> i know about the installed version but i want to know the cd i have received from the Canonical
<CyberaX2195> nyaa: what does grep main /etc/apt/sources.list
<CyberaX2195> say
<ipodman> Boot from cd then do the command
<ipodman> Mihir
<Losha> johnfg: not sure which bug you're referring to. AFAIK, people are successfully dual booting with 9.10, but there's no doubt you'll have an easier time of it if you stick to 8.04LTS
<CyberaX2195> (pastebin if its > a few lines)
<nyaa> omg they're #'d out
<harisund> nyaa: Odd ..
<nyaa> I didn't do it!
<nyaa> that's just weird
<CyberaX2195> lol
<nyaa> thanks for the extra brains though, lets see if this fixes it lol
<CyberaX2195> u know what to do then i assume? :p
<CyberaX2195> np
<Aeronius> Is there anything that might keep my mouse button from OK, I don't know if this is connected with the recent update, but it just began happening where everytime I click on something, instead of doing what the single click used to do, it would act like I was holding down the mouse button. So when I click a tab, it doesn't open the tab, and I move my pointer it drags the tab around. Or, I click a link, it doesn't open the link, and I move the po
<mihir> i want to know about the cd i have received from canonical that it is 32 bit or 64 bit how to know
<Losha> nyaa: you might want to get in the habit of making a backup copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list....
<johnfg> Losha, I haven't checked on the solution to the problem for a while, but I know in the forums, most seemed to wish that they had stayed with the earlier grub.  Too many problems with grub2.
<harisund> mihir: It should say that somewhere on the CD cover
<CyberaX2195> mihir: load it , and check the root directory , theres usually a readme iirc
<CyberaX2195> if its not on the cover
<Damascene> any one knows what is this "No supported stream was found. You might need to install a GStreamer RTSP extension plugin for Real media streams."
<Losha> johnfg: grub2 is a mess still, there's no doubt about that....
<Damascene> what is the name of the plugin?
<CyberaX2195> Damascene: what were u trying to access?
<johnfg> Losha, How are people working around it then?
<Damascene> rtsp (real media) stream
<Losha> johnfg: dunno what everyone else is doing. I went back to 8.04...
<johnfg> Going back to grub 0.97 like in Fedora?
<Aeronius> little help?
<johnfg> Losha, Do you mean the grub for 8.04?  Or 8.04 period?
<Aeronius> big help?
<CyberaX2195> surely just installing the legacy package for grub would have been easier :S
<CyberaX2195> Damascene: hmm
<Losha> johnfg: I've seen web pages about people who're running 9.10 with a downgraded grub1, but it's definitely an unsupported configuration. I run 8.04 period...
<colombian> Helo all, all of a sudden all my icons from the "active things bar" (top rigjt - sorry dont know technical name) This includes Skype, pidgin, wireless applet etc.. Weirdly "Keyboard Lock Keys" is still there. Any ideas?
<nyaa> ridiculous problem solved lol
<Jordan_U> johnfg, losha, What problem are you having with grub2?
<nyaa> thanks =)
<nyaa> losing x to install driver
<johnfg> Losha, OK, I'll sure keep that in mind.  BTW...is that the latest version which cleanly dual boots?
<johnfg> Jordan_U, I just couldn't get either of the 9's to dual boot, or actually, to boot at all?  The system just hung at the grub prompt.
<CyberaX2195> Damascene: might be worth looking at medibuntu
<Losha> johnfg: I assume so, but remember I'm running 8.04, so I'm not a good source of advice on 9.10...
<CyberaX2195> !medibuntu | Damascene
<ubottu> Damascene: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CyberaX2195> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826377 and check out this
<Damascene> http://service.real.com/test/ I found that vlc plays most of these fine
<Jordan_U> johnfg, That usually means that you have multiple drives and grub was installed to the wrong one ( leaving a broken previous version of grub on the drive you are actually booting from ) or you have a BIOS bug.
<allynbauer> ugh. linux is frustrating. i'm never playin with this again
<Losha> allynbauer: bye!
<allynbauer> lol
<Aeronius> OK, I don't know if this is connected with the recent update, but it just began happening where everytime I click on something, instead of doing what the single click used to do, it would act like I was holding down the mouse button. So when I click a tab, it doesn't open the tab, and I move my pointer it drags the tab around. Or, I click a link, it doesn't open the link, and I move the pointer, and it drags the link around (like I was going t
<colombian> Helo all, all of a sudden all my icons from the "active things bar" (top rigjt - sorry dont know technical name) This includes Skype, pidgin, wireless applet etc.. Weirdly "Keyboard Lock Keys" is still there. Any ideas?
<colombian> Helo all, all of a sudden all my icons from the "active things bar" (top rigjt - sorry dont know technical name) This includes Skype, pidgin, wireless applet etc.. Weirdly "Keyboard Lock Keys" is still there. Any ideas?
<ipodman> Don't spam colombian
<Jordan_U> johnfg, Do you have more than one drive?
<colombian> Whoops- - I meant to add that thet dissapeared
<colombian> they*
<Aeronius> Allo?
<eboyjr> Hey strangers.. :) I have a really tiny screen (netbook). Is there a way to have a higher resolution than what my screen supports? Either by scaling it or letting you move around the display of the screen by moving your mouse to the edges?
<mihir> is there any full featured open erp is available
<johnfg> Yes I do, but I have never had any trouble multi-booting before, not with debian or fedora, windows xp, etc.
<Aeronius> OK, I don't know if this is connected with the recent update, but it just began happening where everytime I click on something, instead of doing what the single click used to do, it would act like I was holding down the mouse button. So when I click a tab, it doesn't open the tab, and I move my pointer it drags the tab around. Or, I click a link, it doesn't open the link, and I move the pointer, and it drags the link around (like I was going t
<Aeronius> Can someone help me fix this?
<johnfg> I actually only have the problem with ubuntu, but it might be the only one of the distros that I use, or would like to use, that uses grub2.
<eboyjr> Aeronius: Could it be that your mouse pointer is broken? Does it work on another computer with Windows?
<johnfg> So, it may be a grub 2 problem, but I couldn't see anyway to go back to an earlier grub in 9.10.
 * roland waves.
<mihir> is there any full featured open erp is available
<johnfg> Jordan_U, What do you think?
<dooglus> I'm trying to find which package has the 'conversation badger' pidgin plugin in it.  "apt-cache search conversation badger" doesn't find it.  help?  please?
<Losha> johnfg: I triple boot 8.04, 9.10 and XP using 8.04s grub1. I also remember having booting problems with early 9.10, related to mixing IDE and SATA devices and my bios (I think)...
<Tabmow> info #ubuntu
<Tabmow> fail
<brjann> !info pidgin-plugin-pack | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: pidgin-plugin-pack (source: purple-plugin-pack): 42 useful plugins for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 297 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<dooglus> brjann: how would I search for that?  I usually use apt-cache search, but in this case it didn't work
<mihir> please anyone tell me about the full featured open erp
<dooglus> brjann: I guess that's because the package description calls it 'conversation badge' :(
<brjann> dooglus: yep :)
<brjann> dooglus: so you were on the right path ;) i just had a guess that was the package it was in, i didn't search for it
<dooglus> brjann: do you think it's worth submitting a bug report to get the package description fixed?
<Losha> dooglus: how could anyone possibly want more than 18 characters for a package description?
<dooglus> Losha: the package description is a multi-line field
<Losha> dooglus: :-)
<hanasaki> what is a good tool w/ a gui to admin user directories and groups in LDAP?
<brjann> dooglus: you could ask in #ubuntu-motu as they're the repository maintainers
<dooglus> brjann: ok
<Ganymede> hi, i'm using mozplugger from SVN (a PPA) to correct a bug that prevetns evince from being embedded into google-chrome beta 64-bit. now i got one PDF to embed but when i open a second PDF, no matter if it's the same file or another file, the second evince is not embedded; it pops out in a new window...now i realize i'm using a lot of beta and unsupported software...but does anyone have a fix?
<junnilo> Hi! I just bought this 22" LCD Widescreen Monitor and I want to put the resolution to max possible (1600x1050 accordingly to google). But my NVIDIA X Server Setting (GeForce 9500 GT) only allow me to set to 1360x768, and it part of it stay "out" of the monitor. I'm using 1152x864 which is really bad. How can I change that?
<Aeronius> eboyjr: It's my touchpad, and I'm pretty sure it's not the hardware.  Could it be the new kernal isn't supported by the driver?
<CyberaX2195> eboyjr: it may be possible, it depends on the graphics chip
<CyberaX2195> any ideas what it is?
<eboyjr> Aeronius: It could be. I would recommend installing the previous kernel and choosing it temporarily from GRUB and see if it makes any difference. If it was from a recent upgrade this is likely the case.
<eboyjr> CyberaX2195: Thanks I am using 'virtual displays'.
<chai23> how come compizconfig-settings-manager never changes any settings in 9.10? it worked fine in 8.04
<CyberaX2195> ag k
<CyberaX2195> *ah
<anto9us> !resolution > junnilo
<ubottu> junnilo, please see my private message
<Monona> If want to install some additional flavors of linux, I can keep my ubuntu settings if I just copy /home over to my external hard drive, right?
<Ganymede> Monona, more or less but you may run into minor issues because of different package versions of ubuntu-specific patches...and you should copy your /home back to your new system, i wouldn't recommend keeping /home mounted on an external disk
<soreau> Monona: The home folder contains all users config info for it's current distribution
<junnilo> anto9us: thanks, i'll give a look :)
<soreau> The information maybe be the same or similar in some areas compared to other distributions but it's no guarantee to be an exact match
<Guest28618> FRANK
<Monona> Ganymede, soreau: Yeah, so the install info I read (on avlinux, specifically) said the installer would format /home.  So if I just copy it to my external hard drive, and then copy it back over onto the fresh install of ubuntu, I should be able to dual boot, right?
<mihir> is there any open source open erp is available
<Liuyanping> Test
<eboyjr> !test | Liuyanping
<ubottu> Liuyanping: hrm?
<Ganymede> Monona, wait, so you're dual booting, but both linux installs will mount the same partition as /home?
<soreau> Monona: There are many pitfalls such as permissions and any other number of factors
<Liuyanping> I have some problem ,i can't see your words... I just test it
<Monona> Ganymede: I think I have enough hard drive space to have separate home partitions.  I'm storing all my media on a hard drive.
<tbird222> This morning I walked into a locked-up mouse and keyboard on my work 9.10 installation.  Tryed
<Monona> soreau: Any particular resources you'd suggest to learn more about those?
<soreau> Monona: Learn about what? You haven't asked a really pointed question yet
<tbird222> Tried a number of things including recovery mode, but nothing improved.  Don't really want to reinstall if I don't have to. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> tbird222, Does rescue mode at least allow you to get to a terminal?
<soreau> tbird222: YOu could back up your home directory then restore it after a reinstall
<tbird222> yes
<Jordan_U> tbird222, Can you "apt-get install pastebinit && pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log"? ( you will need to be connected to the internet )
<Monona> soreau: I'd like to be able to boot into musix, avlinux, and ubuntu.  If they can share a home folder, that'd be great.  If not, I want them to have separate home folders.  I'm trying to figure out what questions to ask.
<Jordan_U> tbird222, Or pastebin it from a liveCD
<CyberaX2195> it'll probably be something like the root partition read only or something :S
<tbird222> I've got /home /boot /usr in separate partitions, so ya, that would work, but isn't there a repair for hardware drivers?
<CyberaX2195> it depends whats wrong .
<Jordan_U> tbird222, What wouldn't work?
<almoxarife> question about samba, in smb.conf where one includes 'interfaces' to bind to, would I include all interfaces I want to bind on one line or would each interface have its own line?
<tbird222> Hmmm. I did try rebuild Xorg, but I'm not familiar with pastebin.
<tbird222> Mouse was frozen. Keyboard frozen.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | tbird222
<ubottu> tbird222: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> Monona: You have plenty of options if you want to create a multi-boot system but you may have some issues sharing a common home folder. Perhaps, you could create a partition in which to hold all the home folders for each distro
<DrZeus> hi all; question: i just installed 'festival' , and somehow it runs but doesn't have any config files
<xbmc> is theer a xbmc irc channel
<DrZeus> at least they are not where the ubuntu help wiki says they are
<xbmc> having trouble with xbmc oplaying mythtv live tv
<xbmc> password is corect etc but path does not look right in xbmc.log
<xbmc> :OpenInputStream - error opening [myth://mythtv:Olm2t9zt@192.168.1.10/recordings/1099_20100221202000.mpg]
<Monona> soreau: If I have different /home partitions, I'd have to reset bookmarks and preferences in, for instance, Firefox, right?
<colombian> Helo all, all of a sudden all my icons from the system tray have dissapeared. This includes Skype, pidgin, wireless applet etc.. Weirdly "Keyboard Lock Keys" is still there. Any ideas?
<xbmc> but my recording are in /home/dad /Documents/recorded tv
<soreau> Monolith: Well, you could have all home folders in a single partition then symlink the folders you want to share, probably amongst programs of the same version..
<tbird222> Jordan_U: Pleae explain, "Can you "apt-get install pastebinit && pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log"?
<CyberaX2195> DrZeus: root@titanium:/var/cache/apt/archives# dpkg --contents fest*.deb | grep festival.scm
<CyberaX2195> -rw-r--r-- root/root     24250 2009-09-14 22:17 ./usr/share/festival/festival.scm
<CyberaX2195> is the location of the file your looking for according to the latest pkg
<CyberaX2195> (strip the . tho)
<CyberaX2195> they must have changed the location of the file
<nyaa> I'm trying to convince a friend to go to linux but he has trouble getting good framerates in wow lol.  any advice (if not I understand heh)
<Jordan_U> tbird222, pastebinit is a command that will allow you to upload files to pastebin.com where you can give us a link to them. In this case it would be helpful to see the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log. the "apt-get install pastebinit" portion installs pastebinit since it does not come with Ubuntu by default.
<ZoeyMarie> Where else would junk be, if not in the root directory?And how can I figure out where all this junk that's clogging up my hard drive is?
<CyberaX2195> ZoeyMarie: define Junk :P
<Jordan_U> nyaa, What graphics card?
<tbird222> Jordan_U:  Oh, its on my work system. I'm at home right now.
<JPSman> im having difficulty setting up proftpd again.  I was able to with ease yesturday when I had installed it, but today and after a restart i'm getting errors.  I am using the GADMIN-proftpd 0.3.5 GUI
<CyberaX2195> JPSman: what errors (pastebin please)
<ZoeyMarie> disk usage analyzer says a) that 31/33 Gigs of space are used up, but b) it can only show me where 9 G is. :(
<Damascene> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278 is this still working on ubuntu?
<tbird222> in Xorg, what is the correct name for a USB mouse, is it /dev/psaux?
<NOSJava> good evening friends
<CyberaX2195> hmm , odd
<tom_> any1 know how to get a web cam and a tv tuner to work with linux
<JPSman> CyberaX2195: http://pastebin.com/Zqe4C5VM
<shafto> I have a pretty odd question for anybody up for a challange
<JPSman> CyberaX2195: thank you
<shafto> I'm trying to install 9.10 64bit on a hard drive
<ZoeyMarie> and I don't really have anything on this partition, so I don't know how it could be almost full?
<shafto> but for some reason the installer can't see the hard drive
<shafto> even though the live cd sees it just fine
<progesterone> Question: Java is ok on Opera browser but not on Firefox although Java is enabled. Why?
<CyberaX2195> ZoeyMarie: open up a terminal , and try running sudo du -h --max-depth=1 -x /
<xbmc> then ypu not parttiong the drive properly during set up
<xbmc> shafto
<tom_> when you scan the protiion is there a way to show if theres hidden folders
<shafto> I can't even see it in the partition manager
<squidly> can someone tell me why my system would suddenly stop mount nfs partision upon boot?
<shafto> that's the problem
<CyberaX2195> it'll print a list of sizes directories followed by the directory name
<shafto> but fdisk -l sees it just fine
<shafto> and gparted has no issues with it
<Jordan_U> shafto, You can try the alternate install CD.
<CyberaX2195> squidly: anything in dmesg ?
<shafto> already tried that
<shafto> same thing
<squidly> CyberaX2195: not that I see
<Younder> progesterone, that is certainly not generally true
<shafto> also tried noacpi acpi=off
<squidly> I just seen unable to mount nfs_server:/nfs/share and it drops me in to a rescue shell
<CyberaX2195> squidly: does mount -a mount it?
<squidly> CyberaX2195: yes
<Smerdykov> hi, can someone please help me make a bootable USB stick?
<CyberaX2195> strange
<squidly> CyberaX2195: yea tell me about it
<shafto> I could install it manually I guess
<Younder> progesterone, it must be something spesific to your setup
<shafto> also...
<squidly> any thoughs any one?
<CyberaX2195> JPSman: what does ls /var/run/proftpd report?
<shafto> I took the hard drive out and put it in my home box (which works great with ubuntu) and it still can't see it
<shafto> so it must be specific to the hard drive
<shafto> but it looks fine
<NOSJava> my linux instructor would tell me and a bunch of you too: "rtfm"
<tbird222> Smerdykov:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<NOSJava> <---- Mac Powerbook ubuntu 6.1           does anyone have a clue?
<JPSman> CyberaX2195: no such file or directory.    do I need to create it?  weird...why would it work yesterday but not today?
<progesterone> Younder Why is it not true generally?
<MilitantPotato> how do you change the priority of an app in terminal?
<medicineman> hellos
<CyberaX2195> JPSman: yea you'll need to create it
<shafto> nice
<CyberaX2195> something must have erased it
<shafto> militant, find the PID
<shafto> then use nice
<medicineman> anyone usin 9.10
<medicineman> has question
<basncy> Excuse me,does this channel support IPV6? and the IPV6 adress is irc.ubuntu.com/8001 ?
<CyberaX2195> just sudo mkdir /var/run/proftpd .. and then try running proftpd again
<Younder> progesterone, well Java works fin under firefox mon my machine (and as far as I can tell most other peoples too)
<CyberaX2195> hopefully it should work then
<CyberaX2195> basncy: the network supports IPV6 yes ..
<medicineman> in the installation i remember it asking if i wanted to encrypt  my home directory
<medicineman> if i didn't choose it then, but want to do it now
<medicineman> is there a link to steps i need to take
<DrZeus> CyberaX2195, thank you; it was what I needed
<CyberaX2195> np
<JPSman> CyberaX2195: THANK YOU THANK YOU
<SnakDoc> is there any benfit to likewise enterpise compared to open ? other than tech support
<progesterone> Younder Let me play around. Thanks
<Smerdykov> I am trying to boot from a USB stick so I can add to my current partition, but I am not sure how to take the iso and put it on the thumb drive to make it bootable
<CyberaX2195> basncy: and yes , port 8001 works
<basncy> CyberaX2195:thanks a lot ,i will try later
 * CyberaX2195 had to check that one heh
<squidly> CyberaX2195: a friend confirmed for me bug 504224
<ShibariMstr> where is the room for backtrac distros?
<squidly> looks like I will be mounting them with rc.local
<tbird222> MilitantPotato:  sudo apt-get install htop    then, use F7 and F8 to adjust 'nice' priority
<CyberaX2195> ah :)
<ShibariMstr> when booting bt I get an error libbitmap.so is an unrecognized module type
<ShibariMstr> any yhelp?
<eeeekyellowsnow> Question!! is it possible to make AWN work while Compiz is on????
<Younder> progesterone, from the shell type 'which  java' and if it finds nothing 'whereis java'. also type 'file /path/java' follow the symlink to the version. Then check the java setup in firefox. Also check the java setup under Opera.
<soreau> eeeekyellowsnow: Does AWN 'not work' for some reason while compiz is enabled?
<eeeekyellowsnow> soreau: yeah i have it installed, got the bottom panel out, but it isn't showing, i rebooted even.
<juliano_matera> ok, I really do need some help on this resolution thing. I tried looking for a doc on Ubuntu page that explains how to add more resolutions that are not detected by default but with no luck. I have a GeForce 9500 GT and a 22" LCD Widescreen monitor, but I can't get any higher than 1360x768 (the max would be 1600x1050). Even with 1360, the screen is chopped. What to do? :(
<progesterone> Younder Firefox on Ubuntu can't be set the path to Java. There's only one checkbox saying 'enable Java'.
<te_> !nvidia | juliano_matera
<ubottu> juliano_matera: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nyaa> Jordan_U sorry for the late reply he's using nvidia
<juliano_matera> te_: already installed the recommend binary driver using System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<te_> juliano_matera: There is an nvidia configuration application.  Does that work for you?
<countphil> Trying to pull off an atftpd boot, dhcp resolves, pxe loads, and the kernel fails: kernel panic - not syncing: no init found.
<sine^> can i get an md5 for the iso woop
<juliano_matera> te_: yes, NVIDIA X Server Settings is working, but this application doesn't let me to use the full resolution possible.
<juliano_matera> te_: it has detected my GeForce either.
<countphil> Trying to pull off an atftpd boot, dhcp resolves, pxe loads, and the kernel fails: kernel panic - not syncing: no init found.  What init= argument should I pass?
<upgrdman> anyone know of a good tv program other than mythtv or metv?
<progesterone> My workmate uses a bash terminal software which slide down from the top if a function key is pressed. Does anyone know the name of that terminal software?
<countphil> upgrdman, Hulu was decent, but Viacom pulled out.
<CyberaX2195> sine^: which iso ?
<countphil> progesterone, Terminator does that, I believe.
<te_> juliano_matera: Did it work with the "nv" driver?  Or did you try?
<progesterone> countphil Let me see
<te_> juliano_matera: did you try the open-source "nv" driver?
<brjann> progesterone: for gnome, tilda or guake; for kde, yakuake
<progesterone> countphil no
<progesterone> brjann arrrr ... it's yakuake
<sine^> 9.10 desktop
<NOSJava> v6 is OOOOOLD yall
<countphil> yeah, yakuake is right
<countphil> my  bad
<progesterone> brjann countphil Thanks dude
<brjann> progesterone: sure thing
<juliano_matera> te_: no, I didn't. just installed the proprietary driver. but I actually don't think this is the real problem. In a later Ubuntu installation using a 19" LCD Wide, I was able to set 1400x900 using the same video card and proprietary driver.
<Kudi> how would i force update flash player using the terminal
<countphil> Trying to pull off an atftpd boot, dhcp resolves, pxe loads, and the kernel fails: kernel panic - not syncing: no init found.  What init= argument should I pass?  Any clues?
<Kudi> for the latest version of switfox
<Aeronius> I've got Linux in a Nutshell, from my library, any good similar resources online?
<te_> juliano_matera: This  is a desktop PC?
<cfedde> Aeronius: http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<brjann> Aeronius: heh, second time i've sent this today. IBM's "Speaking UNIX" is pretty good. here's the first of eight parts: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-unix-commandline/index.html
<juliano_matera> te_: yes.
<Aeronius> thanks!!
<te_> juliano_matera: What is the model# of your monitor?
<sine^> whats the command to connect to another server in irssi again
<sine^> q~somthing
<juliano_matera> te_: LG 22LH20R
<robertwall> sine^: /connect
<sine^> that will just add another server though?
<sine^> or disconnect me from this one
<Aeronius> cfedde: scottklarr not found, I looked it up through google too...
<robertwall> sine^: /connect will just add another server. /server will disconnect you.
<progesterone> Question: I tried to install Microsoft Font but failed. And everytime I install something, this error comes up. 'Errors were encountered while processing: ttf-mscorefonts-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)' How can I get rid of that error?
<robertwall> sine^: you can do "/help connect" to see the usage info.
<CyberaX2195> sine^: /connect connects to it, /server add, adds it
<CyberaX2195> right ,bbiab :)
<cfedde> Aeronius: I googled for linux cheat sheet and clicked the second link.
<Guest16044> I start my KDE ubuntu and it came up as autologin and just goes to a blank screen, what am i to do?
<te_> juliano_matera: You probably just need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enter a proper modeline.  See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487203
<te_> juliano_matera: The above URL does not discuss your particular situation or monitor, but does give an example of customizing a  modeline
<juliano_matera> te_: ok then, I'll mess around with xorg.conf for a while. thanks for the help! i'll give a look on the URL :-)
<Aeronius> cfedde: were you familiar with this work, or was it a random grab from google?
<Guest16044> where are system logs located
<brjann> Guest16044: /var/log
<bastid_raZor> Guest16044: /var/log
<ZZstart> vgsdv
<cfedde> Aeronius: I had used and recommended it before.  I was surprised when you were unable to get it.
<Guest16044> thanks
<Fezzler> Ubuntu 9.10 - will it work with a OCI firewire card (400_
<oddlashmeat> Intel Celery
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, It should, yes.
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> Thanks
<Guest16044> how do i reinstall kde
<te_> juliano_matera: You could also try booting the Ubuntu live CD, (or any other one of your choice), and see if proper screensize is used. run Xorg -configure and see if it creates an xorg.conf file with a usable modeline, copy it and use it on yours.
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, You're welcome.
<user___> Hey all, I'm having some system freeze problems I was wondering if anyone might have any ideas on
<Fezzler> Jordan_U>> Not sure my guitar interface will work though :)
<scadfux> #ubuntu-br
<Aeronius> cfedde: volatile nature of the intertoobz...
<user___> ubuntu-br?  was that to me?
<cfedde> Aeronius: apparently so.
<Aeronius> gotta hit the hay, nightie night yall!
<progesterone> Qeustion: Guake and Yakuake ... Which one you will choose if you have to?
<hemanth> is there a way to adduser with ksh,bash,zsh,sh and with .profiles and *.rc's tweaked as per the need?
<brjann> progesterone: if you're using kde (kubuntu), i'd go with yakuake. if gnome (regular ubuntu), guake.
<dj_segfault> YYYEEESSSS!!! Just found out how to get mythfrontend to stop killing pulseaudio so other programs still work!
<dj_segfault> hemanth: The defaults are in /etc/skel
<phoenixz> Hi, I just installed gtk-gnutella for my dad and oh-my-god what a bork of a user interface.. 500 meters and statusses that are totally not needed just to search for something.. is there a similar program that does not show all those things and just does what it has to do?
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm still trying to use aptoncd to make a service pack CD for 9.04. For some reason there are like 3 packages that just refuse to install properly with dpkg. I added these packages with the rest of the 300 odd updfated packages, and then installed them all with dpkg. Next time I run synaptic, it says that those same 3 or 4 packages need to be re-downloaded and installed. Is there any logical reason for this?
<LinuxGuy2009> It almost seems broken.
<progesterone> brjann Thanks
<user___> Hey!  Can anybody tell me what this log message:  ubuntu-laptop kernel: [   93.204064] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -81101405 ns) means?
<user___> I keep getting it before a crash...actually a FREEZE
<user___> and my system won't respond to anything, no mouse, nothing....hard reset is all that fixes
<LinuxGuy2009> What does a % sign indicate in a deb package name?
<brjann> user___: that particular log message happened 93 seconds after booting -- is that when the system froze?
<user___> I think so...
<user___> I think I was trying to recreate it that time.  Let me look back through.
<user___> It seems to ALWAYS happen when I'm using the web and running some graphical form of APT
<user___> whether it's the software updater, the new software installer, etc.
<user___> but it has happened at other times too
<user___> I at firs thought it was an overheating problem, but it seems to be too unpredictable for that...
<user___> if I opened software update right now with my web browser (either firefox OR chrome) it will freeze my system completely
<user___> I think you're right
<user___> I don't think that's it.  I think that's just what I thought it was.
<brjann> user___: well, it might be. it is unusual for the kernel to be complaining about the clock source that late in the boot process; usually mine complains at about the 1 second mark
<user___> okay
<user___> hmm.
<brjann> user___: you can try rebooting and in the grub boot options editor, add    clocksource=hpet    to the end of the boot line and see if that helps things. if it does, we'll tell you how to make it permanent
<user___> what does that do?
<brjann> user___: specifies a different clock source for the kernel, in particular the high-precision event timer (hpet)
<user___> okay, neat
<user___> I didn't know there were options!
<user___> I will give that a try, thanks brjann!
<user___> by the way, this might help
<brjann> user___: do you know how to edit boot options?
<brjann> user___: if not, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Temporarily%20For%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<user___> that message seems to be partners in crime with this: ubuntu-laptop pulseaudio[1366]: ratelimit.c: 9 events suppressed
<Visor> Hello ?
<user___> and LOTS of these: ubuntu-laptop kernel: [   39.130090] glxinfo:1508 freeing invalid memtype ec272000-ec282000
<Visor> can u give me support ?
<user___> well, I guess lots of both exactly...since it's putting multiple events on that line with the audio
<brjann> user___: the pulseaudio one is (fairly) normal, i get that too
<brjann> user___: the glxinfo one is worrisome
<Visor> i cant see my wireless extension
<CrOnOs__> hi Visor
<ZykoticK9> phoenixz, you might want to check out FrostWire http://www.frostwire.com it's a Gnutella client (similar to LimeWire which also has a DEB download)
<user___> thanks for the link, I don't know how to edit the boot options, I would have had to look that up, thank you!!!
<Visor> CrOnOs__,  Hi, =)
<brjann> user___: alternatively, for grub2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<user___> okay, good to know about the audio.
<Visor> i have a big trouble with my wireless card
<user___> is it?  it seems to run in spurts.  there will be 20-50 spit out and then it's fine, and then sometimes more....I think the screen may sometimes flicker when this happens
<user___> okay, I'm taking that down
<Visor> i dont found drivers fot wireless, wripper cant help me
<blakkheim> Visor: if english isn't your first language you can find an ubuntu channel that speaks it
<brjann> user___: i've never seen that glxinfo error before
<user___> I kind of got that impression that it was a little uncommon....google wasn't a big help
<CrOnOs__> what type of wireless card is ?
<user___> I think IRC is usually kind of my last resort
<Visor> blakkheim, i speak spanish, i from Santiago, Chile
<blakkheim> !es > Visor
<ubottu> Visor, please see my private message
<Visor> CrOnOs__,  a Realtek
<user___> also brjann:  I tried tuning the display options, from normal to regular to extra...and it would seem that the error still happens
<MasterNoob> i have setted-up a ubuntu mail server, where do my emails go?
<MasterNoob> what is it's complete path? is it under /var?
<progesterone> Question: I'm just wondering if we can customise Yakuake or Guake to slide up from the bottom rather than to slide down from the top.
<user___> brjann:  however, this is a used laptop.  maybe I'm getting what I paid for?  maybe it blue screened all of the time or something before I got it and put ubuntu on it. :)
<brjann> user___: it very well could be. kernel panics can be caused by faulty hardware
<user___> that makes sense to me.  is that what is happening?  a kernel panic when my system freezes?
<Visor> If u have information about the Realtek wireless card, please
<bdiggs> brjann:  user___ now is me...changed the name to make it easier
<brjann> bdiggs: it's possible, yes. one other thing you might try is running memtest overnight, to see if the system memory is bad
<terroh8er> hello. i installed the nvidia 185 drivers on my mobile geforce card earlier today and it totally messed up my installation. i got a flickering screen and couldn't log in. i reinstalled and everything is good, but i'm trying to avoid messing it up again. what should i do?
<ouyes> i have two workspace now ,then how to add a third one and how to switch among workspaces using a keyboard shortcuts?
<bdiggs> that's a great idea.  I had that in mind and totally forgot.
<bdiggs> brjann:  will try both of those suggestions.  thank you.
<brjann> bdiggs: sure thing, good luck :)
<bdiggs> thanks!
<bdiggs> it is much appreciated!!!
<ouyes> terroh8er,i have the same experience, it is hard to remove it completely,try a fresh system installation, good luck
<tbird222> Windows Vista boots up in 1GB of RAM on avg, maybe 600MB if you trim services.  My Ubuntu 8.10, 9.04 typically used 250mb...now, 9.10 is using only 130~150mb.  What did everybody do to make it so amazingly lean?
<TexasDragonfly89> can someone direct me to a room that would deal with ekiga problem please
<hoonteke> does anyone have any wording that I might use to describe the difference between linking and "shelling out"?  I need to explain why shelling out to a GPL product from a BSD product is okay to a lay person.
<terroh8er> ouyes: i did a fresh installation just now.. but i'd like some sort of video card drivers on here. not sure if i should try the 190.xx drivers or maybe even the 173.xx ones
<MasterNoob> QUESTION: i have set-upped an ubuntu mail server, where do my emails go?
<MasterNoob> is it under my /home or /var folder?
<TexasDragonfly89> QUESTION: Can someone Please direct me somewhere to handle an Ekiga chat problem
<ouyes> terroh8er, how about try envy-qt, it will help you through
<Flannel> MasterNoob: What server(s) did you set up?
<tbird222> TexasDragonfly89: Someone here can prob help...
<terroh8er> ouyes: im a noob and im not familiar with that, but i'll check it out. thanks :)
<ouyes> terroh8er, ok
<ouyes> terroh8er, there is no gurrentee
<ouyes> terroh8er, sudo apt-get install envy-qt
<ouyes> terroh8er, sudo envy
<ouyes> terroh8er, follow the instructions gave by sudo envy
<terroh8er> ouyes, thank you! is there a way to roll back the drivers if they fail or just do another reinstall?
<terroh8er> ouyes, hmm.. it says cannot find envy-qt
<ouyes> terroh8er, of course there is ,but we do not know atm, just backup your data and reinstall the OS,
<ZoeyMarie> How can I figure out where all of my clutter is? I have 30g used, but only 4g in my home directory... Where's the rest and how can I get rid of it?
<hateball> ZoeyMarie: there's a disk usage reporting tool in your programs menu
<ouyes> terroh8er, ok , go to the system>admin(or p)>s.. software package, try to find envy
<ZoeyMarie> hateball: yeah, I tried that. It wouldn't show me where it was. So I just sudo du / and saw that /var is the culprit... now I have to figure out what the hell I can delete from there...
<hateball> ZoeyMarie: Is this a desktop or server install? I mean, what sort of services do you have running?
<ZoeyMarie> hateball: i'ts desktop.
<brjann> ZoeyMarie: what does this show?   du -sh /var/cache/apt
<hateball> ZoeyMarie: well, "du -h /var |sort" should give you a hint what's taking most space anyhow
<terroh8er> ouyes, envyng-qt i assume? there's envyng-gtk and envyng-core as well
<brjann> hateball: the -h flag and sort don't play well together :)
<ouyes> terroh8er, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<terroh8er> 9.10 64 bit
<hateball> brjann: I'm aware it sorts oddly, but it's sorted a bit at least ;b
<ouyes> terroh8er, gnome or xfce or kde? i mean the desktop envirnment
<brjann> hateball: hehe, true
<terroh8er> gnome
<ouyes> terroh8er, gtk
<terroh8er> thanks :)
<ouyes> terroh8er, envyng(syspatic search)
<indus> hi
<indus> all
<ouyes> terroh8er, envyng-gtk
<ZoeyMarie> brjann: it didn't show much 300M maybe?... but looking at the whole directory... 22G of BACKUPS! :p *facepalm... /me goes to configure her backup software...
<ZoeyMarie> thanks y'all for the help.
<brjann> ZoeyMarie: heh. better too many backups than too few! ;)
<ouyes> terroh8er, after install sudo envyng -t
<terroh8er> ouyes, thanks so much! im there now
<ouyes> terroh8er, you have to chose which to install , it will take some time to download, remember no gurrentee
<ouyes> terroh8er, no guarantee,
<ouyes> terroh8er, good luck
<terroh8er> ouyes, yes that's fine.. i wont be mad if i have to reinstall ubuntu :P but do you think its any difference between installing it on envyng vs doing it through hardware drivers?
<ouyes> terroh8er, i do not know , but it works for my case
<terroh8er> ouyes, oh ok. thank you
<eltweezo> this is probably a no brainer: but is there a way to drop into a shell during installing karmic?
<ouyes> terroh8er, give a try and tell me how things are going ?
<brjann> eltweezo: i believe the installer will let you switch to a virtual console via ctrl+alt+f1, etc
<terroh8er> ouyes, i will. im going to restart now.. if im not back on in 5 minutes then it didn't work :P
<drachen> 'lo
<codygman> alright, this is so trivial.. but what am I doing wrong?
<eltweezo> brjann: yeppers, thanks!
<brjann> eltweezo: sure thing :)
<codygman> afmlegend@codygman:~/public_html/runningshoesreview.org$ cp reviewsproject reviewsenv
<codygman> cp: omitting directory `reviewsproject'
<codygman> this command:
<codygman> cp reviewsproject reviewsenv
<brjann> codygman: you have to tell it you want it to copy directories with the recursive flag, -r
<illusive_> cp -r reviewsproject if you are looking to copy all folders and files in the directory
<codygman> returns:
<codygman> cp: omitting directory `reviewsproject'
<codygman> thanks brjann and illusive!
<illusive> No problem
<eltweezo> ok, so one more thing: any way to do that during serial install?
<drachen> couls someone help me configure x? it's been a while and damned if i cann't find xorg.conf
<kevin__> ouyes, it WORKED! thank you so much
<brjann> eltweezo: serial install? as in, serial port tty?
<eltweezo> in debian you used to be able to do ctrl-z and it would suspend the installer script
<eltweezo> yea, tty
<alex702> drachen you'll have to manually generate xorg.conf
<ouyes> kevin__, who are you ?
<brjann> eltweezo: hm, that i don't know, it's been a long time since i've used a real tty ;)
<drachen> alex aha, just want i was afraid of...
<terroh8er> ouyes, sorry, terroh8er.. envyng worked :)
<eltweezo> brjann: yea me too...
<ouyes> terroh8er, you pc restarts fast
<alex702> drachen: you don't need xorg.conf anymore unless you want to customize something
<terroh8er> haha
<brijith> Hai All,, command 'history -c' isn't working please help me ..
<knoppies> brijith, you can use the up arrow key??
<brijith> knoppies: yes
<drachen> alex, i just installed and when it goes to load x instead i get an error from my monitor saying cannot display
<brijith> knoppies: let me explain what I did ..
<eltweezo> ha! figured out a way... if you cause an error it will give you a menu to execute a shell
<knoppies> brijith, I just "man history" and it doesnt seem as though -C is an option. What exactly is history -C supposed to do?
<brjann> eltweezo: haha, creative :)
<brijith> knoppies: it is to clear the history
<brijith> knoppies: is -c not -C
<eltweezo> just wish I knew how to get to that menu without causing an error
<brjann> brijith: what do you mean by "isn't working?" what isn't it clearing?
<drachen> alex, do you know another way to change the resolution x displays at from the outside?
<brjann> knoppies: it's a bash built-in, try    help history    instead
<knoppies> yea, it shows -c there. Im not sure if I can help you.
<brijith> brjann: usually when I use this command 'history -c' and exit the terminal. and take it again there won't be any thing in the history of bash, ie when I press up key nothing will come ....
<brijith> brjann: But now its not clearing .
<knoppies> brijith, you tired restarting after issuing -c?
<brijith> knoppies:yes
<knoppies> brijith, I wish I could help you.
<brjann> brijith: you may also have to remove your history file, e.g. rm ~/.bash_history
<brijith> knoppies:yes ..
<brijith> after removing that file.. ?
<brijith> knoppies:after removing that file.. ?
<steveness> how do i reinstall kde in kubuntu?
<brijith> brjann: after removing that file.. ?
<brjann> brijith: that's not really a question...
<knoppies> brijith, I know nothing about the file, Im still relatively new to ubuntu. brjann suggested you remove the file. I recomend you rename it so that if you mess something up you can always rename it back/
<brijith> brjann:after removing that file .what to do ?
<brjann> brijith: after removing that file, run history -c again, log out, log back in, and see if the history's gone.
<knoppies> Is there a way to 'downgrade' the GDM2 in 9.10 to the one used in 9.04. I miss the functionality and Im not too bothered about security issues.
<brijith> brjann:I have already tried that yesterday
<brjann> brijith: that would have been useful to know earlier :)
<shaullx> i dont have icons on my gnomenu can anyone help me fix it?
<brijith> brjann: as you know the bash history is kept in that file. on removing that file will clear the history. That I know..
<knoppies> shaullx, thats an option. I cant remember exactly where it is, give me a sec and I will look for it.
<brijith> brjann:but usually 'history -c' is enough
<brjann> brijith: there's nowhere else the history could be stored. unless you have multiple terminals open and are only clearing the history of one of them.
<Dblack27> to com uma duvida.. eu to usando ubuntu server 9.10 em uma virtual machine VMware queria saber se consigo visualizar os arquivos do meu HD tipo montando o resto do meu HD
<Dblack27> <Dblack27> fiz uma particao de 30gb mais nao consigo reconhecer o resto do HD
<Dblack27> <Dblack27> tem como?
<knoppies> shaullx, System->Preference->appearance->Interface->Show icons in menu.
<shaullx> knoppies, its already checked
<brjann> !pt | Dblack27
<ubottu> Dblack27: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<knoppies> shaullx, then Im not sure. Im going to assume you have icons for it in .icons?
<shaullx> knoppies well i did install few icon themes for it so i guess yeah
<forrest> my apt-get is segfaulting!
<shaullx> non of them show any icons though
<ZykoticK9> shaullx, you might want to try "gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type boolean true"
<Springherself> Hi, I have an incredibly newbish and embarrassing inquiry. I have a couple of .deb files sitting around in folders. How exactly do I, er, run these?
<indus> Springherself, double click
<knoppies> Springherself, make sure you have permission to run them (look up chmod if you dont know how), and then ./nameof.deb
<forrest> what to do?
<Talaskina> Springherself: double click on them, it should bring up the deb installer (make sure you dont have synaptic running) and just enter password
<brijith> brjann:one thing I noticed is, when I run the command 'history -c' it clear the current terminal history,mean nothing is coming when I press up key. But when I close it and take a new terminal history will be there as before.
<shaullx> ZykoticK9 done still nothing, restart the gnomenu?
<Springherself> ...Man, I somehow missed that, thanks.
<Talaskina> np
<brjann> brijith: do you have any other terminals open?
<ZykoticK9> shaullx, that should apply without restart actually - i have no idea man, best of luck.
<brijith> no
<brijith> brjann:no
<shaullx> thanks
<shaullx> the regular menu has icons though
<brjann> brijith: i'm out of ideas, then, sorry :(
<brijith> brjann:I far as I know the bash history is wrote to the .bash_history while we close a terminal
<knoppies> shaullx, try choosing a different icon theme, it might just be that the theme you are currently using doesnt have icons for those menus?
<brjann> brijith: that's correct
<knoppies> shaullx, if thats the case, Then I recommend you 'mix and match'
<knoppies> Is there a way to 'downgrade' the GDM2 in 9.10 to the one used in 9.04
<shaullx> knoppies i tried few others
<shaullx> non work
<indus> knoppies, nope
<knoppies> thanks indus
<brijith> brjann:so when I  execute history -c the .bash_history file must be cleared, even if there is any other terminal is in running
<indus> knoppies, :) not really helpful answer i know
<knoppies> indus, agreed, but its better than no answer.
<ZykoticK9> shaullx, i'm so sorry - i thought you where talking about the Gnome Menu - i've never heard of gnomenu before - but that's certainly something totally different
<brijith> brjann:right ?
<brjann> brijith: no. the .bash_history file remains intact, unless you specifically erase it. history -c only erases the current session history.
<indus> knoppies, the gdm is tied up with a lot of things so i believe it wont be easy though it may be possible
<indus> brijith, that is correct
<shaullx> ZykoticK9 aw ok
<indus> delete the hidden file from home
<indus> not sure which though
<knoppies> indus, I actually want the old style of logging in back, Ive found some python scripts that bring back some functionality, but they not exactly what Im looking for.
<indus> brijith, delete that .bash_history contents,
<brijith> brjann:usually what I felt is, when 'history -c' is executed the terminal opened there after will not be having any history. right ?
<brjann> brijith: that is not the case *unless* you specifically erase the .bash_history file.
<indus> knoppies, whats wrong with new gdm,
<brijith> indus:but 'history -c' was the command that i use till yesterday
<zoran119_> i installed gnome shell but cannot see any configuration utility for it... are there any config options can be specified...?
<brijith> brjann:can just try it you system ...
<indus> brijith, well in some cases it doesnt clear ,
<indus> brijith, in mine too history -c does it
<Magic> #
<indus> brijith, its another setting somewhere probably
<syli725> how to check network traffic inbound and outbound in kb from commandline?
<brijith> indus: :(
<brjann> brijith: my system behaves exactly as yours does.
<indus> brijith, why is it really important?
<demonspork>  what can cause a server (I was the only user) to suddenly Broadcast message from root@Server /(unknown) at 0:54 .../The system is going down for power off NOW!    The server then promptly shut down (I lost my SSH connection)
<knoppies> indus, I prefer where you dont have to click "log in" before logging in, where <tab> switches from username to password. And I would like to be able to use (pre-packaged) themes again.
<indus> knoppies, aah yes i miss the themes
<indus> knoppies, but i thnk those can be changed
<brijith> brjann:ok . do you have bash history in our terminal now ..
<brijith> ?
<maxmud> privet ersoy
<knoppies> indus, you can change the background and things, but not quite the same way you could in the old GDM.
<indus> knoppies, true i hear
<indus> knoppies, iam using lucid these days :) with some purple gdm
<maxmud> privet Ersoy
<brijith> indus: yes its really important for me .
<knoppies> indus, Im hoping that as they develop it, these features trickle back. Maybe I should give lucid a try.
<indus> brijith, the FBI or police after you? :)
<indus> brijith, i forgot the setting to permanently clear it, and my internet is down so cant use google
<knoppies> lmgtfy.com
<brijith> indus: :)
<maxmud> privet Effendi
<brjann> brijith: maybe this will help explain a bit more. http://paste.ubuntu.com/391546/
<indus> brijith, delete the bash history file
<indus> brijith, delete it . .bash_history and live happily ever after
<bastid_raZor> demonspork: someone hit the power button?
<brjann> brijith: you can see that my .bash_history file starts out at 16061 bytes. after i clear the history, my *session* history is empty, but my .bash_history file is *still* 16061 bytes. so when I log in again with bash, my history is back.
<indus> brijith, rm ~/.bash_history
<brijith> indus: each time I have to delete it .
<brijith> indus: it will automatically created when I take a terminal again
<brjann> brijith: just run     history -c && rm -f ~/.bash_history     instead of just    history -c    and you should be fine.
<brijith> brjann:hmm
<indus> brijith, ah yes that is a setting to not autocreat
<indus> maybe in rc.local
<indus> not sure though
<brijith> indus:where is it ?
<brijith> indus:Ok
<indus> brijith, no never mind
<indus> brijith,please ask in #bash they will help you
<vagvaf_> hello guys how do i add something to my PATH ?
<jaredhiller> hey does anyone wanna talk to a single 19 tx m blonde hair blue eyes press 222
<brijith> indus: brjann: what you guys think, will it work if I add a line like rm .bash_history in .bash_logout
<brijith>  vagvaf_:what you want to add in to your  path?
<brijith> indus:Ok thanks :)
<eeeekyellowsnow> im trying to move a folder into root but it says access denied.... how can i overturn this?
<vagvaf_> brijith: i installed FWTools , and it says to add ~/FWTools/bin_safe to my PATH
<eeeekyellowsnow> i mean move a file
<Cyclope> eeeekyellowsnow: use sudo mv <file> <new location>
<eeeekyellowsnow> Cyclope: thx will try that now
<m3onh0x84_> hi, what lucid lynx usd version dhcp ? so usually disconnect internet ?
<codygman> on my ubuntu server, should I chown my users directory so I don't have to use sudo just to write files?
<crazy2k> Hello. I hace a client-server application and I want to see what messages are passing via TCP. How can I do?
<codygman> netstat i think crazy2k
<illusive> That or Wireshark
<codygman> or any sniffer
<Cyclope> crazy2k: else try iptraf, you'll need root access in either cases
<codygman> Wireshark has TONS of options
<Cyclope> codygman: you should have full access to your home dir
<jdv> Hi all, I am having a hard time getting my brother MFC-440CN printer/scan working with ubuntu 9.10 and I have tried the howtos found in the forums to no avail. It receives data but doesnt print and sends data but doesnt scan.
<jdv> Can anyone help please?
<brjann> jdv: have you installed the brother-cups-wrapper-bh7 package?
<jdv> brjann let me check
<jdv> brjann no.. I shall?
<brjann> jdv: that'd be a place to start, at least for printing. i don't have any knowledge of scanning functionality though, sorry
<tp43__> Would say the ubuntu or linux supports all, most or some of the different webcams on the market
<mealstrom> has any fixed ? amx_x64 and deluge-gtk 1.2.1
<jdv> brjann I did follow the brother.com and ubuntuforums guides on it but they didnt mention that.
<syli725> how to check network traffic inbound and outbound in kb through command line tool? thanks.
<mealstrom> iptraf?
<jdv> brjann no change :(
<brjann> jdv: i have a brother intellifax-2820, and it just worked after I installed the cups wrapper package for it
<puneet> i have .so and i need to find list of functions are there in that so how can we find ?
<puneet> i have .so and .h as well i need to see the list of exported functions i mean non static function ( on linux all non-static funtions are exported am i right ?)
<syli725> mealstrom, thanks for the reply. I don't have that tool installed by default. do I have to install a new tool jus for this simple purpose?
<jdv> brjann I cant even see my brother model in the cups add printer > select model list even though I installed the specific driver for my model from brother with all necessary prereqs
<puneet> am using nm -D *.so file
<Cyclope> syli725: iptraf or iftop should do the job
<puneet> but will this it shows all the linking functions also is there anyother options to see this ?
<mealstrom> syli725: iptraf isn't only bandwith meter, it has a lot of utilities
<brjann> jdv: well, like i said, my printer just worked after i installed the drivers from the repository, so my troubleshooting expertise ends there :( sorry!
<jdv> brjann thanks for your help
<syli725> mealstrom, Cyclope thanks for the reply. I will look into these tools.
<robinking623> 623
<kittenjaugar> hi ubuntu friends
<dx> hi kittenjaugar
<crazy2k> I tried Wireshark and it worked but had too much information. I just need to know the messages that are passed between my client and my server via TCP.
<kinja-sheep> crazy2k: Does not Wireshark have a filter?
<crazy2k> And "tcpdump host localhost" is not doing it.
<dx> filter
<movicont> crazy2k: you can filter wireshark' output
<m3onh0x84_> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<m3onh0x84_> !bye
<dx> ubottu: A la prochaine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kittenjaugar> may I ask a question of using ubuntu?
<kinja-sheep> kittenjaugar: YOU MAY!
<kittenjaugar> After reading some segments of linux nutshell Ebook, I can't find etc/inittab in my ubuntu?? Is my Hraddisk fail???
<kittenjaugar> My HD has some problem...
<crazy2k> movicont: How do I get just the data?
<kinja-sheep> kittenjaugar: Books may be outdated. There are /etc/init/ or /etc/init.d/
<movicont> crazy2k: trying 'tcp' maybe?
<whammo> hi folks
<indus> bloody
<kittenjaugar> but it is new ebook, but please don't ask where I download it   :P
<brijith> vagvaf_:solved ?
<movicont> crazy2k: 'tcp' in the filter box works for me...unless there's more to what you need
<vagvaf_> yeah thanks:)
<brijith> vagvaf_:OK
<kinja-sheep> kittenjaugar: http://tinyurl.com/ydrexb7
<crazy2k> movicont: I'd prefer something more like a command-line thing that shows me each data sent after the other.
<kittenjaugar> kinja-sheep: But thanks : )
<kinja-sheep> kittenjaugar: I think there are a GUI too, but I'm not sure.
<kittenjaugar> kinja-sheep: My hd is new,but it has some problem....anyway....
<kittenjaugar> ubuntu Friends, How to I stop everyday's Cron-apt to save my Hard-disk LIFE??
<Zus> hello all
<Zus> how is everyone tonight?
<kinja-sheep> kittenjaugar: Check the link I gave you. It should display the status of your HDD after scanning.
<kittenjaugar> Zus: Hi
<movicont> crazy2k: does this work? sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -s 65535 -w test
<kittenjaugar> kinja-sheep: I did it , and I decide to keep the problem unsloved,I have no time change a new ONE.
<itdo> Hey Zus - wow, this is neat, I had no idea irc was stll around
<kinja-sheep> kittenjaugar: If you're experiencing HDD problems, then it may be dying and you would lost the data forever. This does not bother you? :P
<crazy2k> movicont: Uhm.. I changed eth0 to lo, which is what I wanted. It didn't print anything, but it saved something in the file.
<kittenjaugar> I have two Low capacity HD now...
<kittenjaugar> ﻿ubuntu Friends, How to I stop everyday's Cron-apt??? only apt....(I found I can't do it with "cron -e")
<Zus> itdo,  it is neat, i new to irc myslef.
<itdo> kittenjaugar: Check the update manager app - there's some scheduling in there that may be separate to cron jobs
<indus> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kittenjaugar> kinja-sheep: thank you
 * itdo welcomes Zus to the ubuntu channel - "Have fun!"
<kittenjaugar> itdo: Thank you, but i have tried, it seems need change etc/crontab, but how? i have search help.ubuntu.com,can't found..
<aum> how to stop a process permanently ?
<indus> does anyone know why you cant surf the net but still be on irc
<movicont> crazy2k: try opening the file in wireshark
<indus> aum, kill process?
<ranjan> how to find the ip of a  machine present on lan
<movicont> crazy2k: it then displays everything...or did you want plain text output of some sort?
<kittenjaugar> aum: kill -9 "process"??
<Haffe> ranjan: nmap as an example.
<indus> aum, pkill <process name>
<itdo> kittenjaugar: what output does 'crontab -l' give you?
<lihy> hello
<ranjan> Haffe, can you please give an example??
<lihy> i am laoli
<itdo> kittenjaugar: actually - for apt jobs, you'll lickely need to do sudo crontab -l
<indus> lihy, hello
<ranjan> our lan is 192.168.0.0 range
<ranjan> Haffe, our lan is 192.168.0.0 range
<indus> !hi | lihy
<ubottu> lihy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kittenjaugar> itdo: ''sudo cron -l''----> no cron for root...
<indus> does anyone know why you cant surf the net but still be on irc
<Haffe> ranjan: install nmap-fe and do a ping sweep on 192.168.0*
<itdo> indus: Have you checked the proxy settings in your browser
<crazy2k> movicont: This looks horrible but is the best I could get: sudo tcpdump -i lo -t -X
<aum> indus, i think it will again start after next boot...
<lihy> 3q
<indus> itdo, well iam in a proxy server setup
<lihy> thks
<ranjan> Haffe, where can i get nmap-fe
<indus> i think i have vey very slow internet ,
<indus> google only though
<ranjan> Haffe, ok i got it...its nmapfe
<kittenjaugar> i﻿tdo: ''sudo cron -l''----> no cron for root..
<itdo> kittenjaugar: that is odd - I don't know of anywhere else schedule tasks would be other than the software update app or your crontab. Sorry!
<itdo> indus: So you can surf google, and use IRC but not surf anywhere else?
<indus> yes now iam surfing other sites, only google seems to be a problem
<indus> but its ok they are working on it
<kittenjaugar> itdo: Thank you, I am just a newbie of linux, Maybe ask a good question when i growup .......
<aum> kill -9 and pkill will not kill the process after next boot...is there any other way...
<indus> aum, well, maybe startup applications
<indus> aum, there you can uncheck it
<meero_> Hi , my mutt is not displaying properly all characters, what to do?
<kittenjaugar> aum: something you can't kill....EXAMPLE:kthread...etc.
<itdo> kittenjaugar: sorry - when I said "Update Manager" I actually meant the "Software Sources" app - on the Updates tab
<aum> i have already disabled bluetooth service though it always starts...
<itdo> indus: cool
<kittenjaugar> aum: don't kill process with 'Kxxxxx'
<indus> its just dam slow
<movicont> crazy2k: would grep help in the filtering a bit more?
<indus> aum, to stop process from not starting ,i just use the startup apps option
<kittenjaugar> itdo: it is ok, I am Thank you very much.
<crazy2k> movicont: Will give it a try. Thanks.
<jdv> Hi all, I am having a hard time getting my brother MFC-440CN printer/scan working with ubuntu 9.10 and I have tried the howtos found in the forums to no avail. It receives data but doesnt print and sends data but doesnt scan.
<kittenjaugar> I need quit,thank you itdo, and bye all
<crazy2k> movicont: I remember one of our professors had some utility which showed this cleanly.
<crazy2k> movicont: MSG1\n MSG2\n ...
<itdo> quit
<nyaa> is there a good fix for wine with pulseaudio using 9.10?
<indus> nyaa, maybe try the wine ppa
<nyaa> thanks
<indus> nyaa, or the other way round
<nyaa> how do I do it
<indus> nyaa, what is the problem exactly
<nyaa> with wine, trying to use any app
<nyaa> it cuts out all other sound
<indus> nyaa, ah yes
<nyaa> and then when I re open any other app, sound goes to the other apps and not the app with wine (ventrilo)
<indus> nyaa, no idea, try using the wine ppa maybe it wokrs better
<nyaa> what is the wine ppa?
<indus> nyaa, you get the latest wine package but it will be unstable or maybe
<movicont> crazy2k: hmm...what about  sudo tcpdump -i eth0 'tcp' -t -X ?
<movicont> crazy2k: also, I think there's more info here: http://acs.lbl.gov/~jason/tcpdump_advanced_filters.txt
<hacker_kid> is it possible to log all the I/O on an ssh connection? i dont care if it is done client or server side, im just using it for troubleshooting and experiment logging
<the-erm> what's the off topic channel?
<indus> the-erm, #UBUNTUofftopic
<the-erm> thanks
<indus> the-erm, #ubuntu-offtopic
<the-erm> thanks
<indus> ok
<crazy2k> movicont: Thank you.
<movicont> crazy2k: no problem :)
<listedaswanted> Hi guys which folder do I need to put my icon packs in to get them working?
<indus> listedaswanted, which icon packs
<ardchoille> listedaswanted: ~/.icons for your use, or /usr/share/icons for system-wide use
<listedaswanted> icons for use in customising the look of ubuntu
<indus> listedaswanted, yes ardchoille advice good
<listedaswanted> what is meant by system-wide use?
<listedaswanted> what is the difference between the two?
<ardchoille> listedaswanted: if you put them in /usr/share/icons, any user on your system can use them./
<ardchoille> If they're in ~/.icons, only your user will be able to use tham
<ardchoille> since other users can't use items that are inside your home folder
<HangukMiguk> is there anyone that can help me out with this problem?
<HangukMiguk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422200
<zubin71> just a small doubt. is there any way i can get a 64-bit ubuntu cd shipped? :) because i think 64 bit ubuntu stopped shipping ever since 8.04 ; any reason for this?
<vic> hi frickelboy
<ardchoille> HangukMiguk: Hold on, will post my conkyrc if that will help
<vic> frickelboy: was hast denn fuer ein prob
<c0rrupt0r> I am using Ubuntu Karmic 9.10 and my problem is with Firefox 3.6.2 , Every time I run Firefox it uses all my memory and maxes it out, it even has done this when I was using Firefox 3.5 anyone have any idea's on how to fix this?
<vic> c0rrupt0r: version 3.6.2????
<ardchoille> HangukMiguk: Here's my conkyrc if it helps: http://ardchoille42.pastebin.com/8um8CYSP
<c0rrupt0r> vic, yes thats what version it is 3.6.2
<theadmin> Can anyone help me reset the root password? I accidentally set it and it's set wrongly, it seems, i don't get how to use usermod's -p option
<vic> c0rrupt0r: well then it has to be a developer version right
<Gnea> theadmin: root password doesn't need to be set
<vic> frickelboy__: jetzt sag halt was du fuer ein prob hast
<ardchoille> theadmin: you don't need to mess with the root password, use sudo
<theadmin> Gnea: I know. How do i reset it to the empty thing?
<Gnea> theadmin: what exactly did you type before?
<HangukMiguk> ardchoille: i'm using xft, so if i want to change fonts in the TEXT area, should i be using xftfont instead of font?
<theadmin> Gnea: "sudo usermod --password password root"
<ardchoille> theadmin: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<ardchoille> theadmin:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<Gnea> that should do it
<theadmin> ardchoille: Thanks... Uh, what's that !?
<ardchoille> theadmin:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<ardchoille> that's where I took that command from
<theadmin> ardchoille: I see, i mean, how setting the password to an exclamation mark would disable the account? lol
<blue_pearl> hi i know this is not the correct place to ask but no one seems 2  thr in #ubuntu one....my ubuntu one client stopped working after recent updates.
<ardchoille> HangukMiguk: Hmm. no idea, I haven't used that before
<chilicuil1> hi there, how can I know if a package comes by default in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> theadmin: because the system hashes anything you input into the password field and nothing that is hashed will ever equal "!" so there's no way to get the password
<ardchoille> theadmin: enter pass, system hashes it, checks it against /etc/sudoers, nothing can ever hash out to "!"
<blue_pearl> my ubuntu one client stopped working after recent update, i tried everyting i could but not able 2 get it working...pls help
<theadmin> ardchoille: Yeah i know, hashes are all like "71515835jaflajqoirjhqvsoljf1859"
<ardchoille> theadmin: exactly
<HangukMiguk> ardchoille: yeah, we seem to have the same settings in our .conkyrc's, so i don't think it's a problem with conky per se.  thanks anyway
<ardchoille> HangukMiguk: ah, ok
<blue_pearl> hello pls somebody help me with my ubuntu one client
<becker_11> How can I add my dropbox folder to the places menu pls???
<madura> how can i open up a console window from a function in a library?
<becker_11> scrollback LEVELCLEAR -level CLIENTCRAP, CRAP, JOINS, PARTS, QUITS, KICKS, MODES, NICKS
<Zus> how come would a wireless signal be connected at 48% and then at 51% barely connect?
<madura>  how can i open up a console window from a function in a library in C..?
<madura> helloo
<harisund> hey guys which file should I edit to add support for different resolutions?
<jdv> Hi all, I am having a hard time getting my brother MFC-440CN printer/scan working with ubuntu 9.10 and I have tried the howtos found in the forums to no avail. It receives data but doesnt print and sends data but doesnt scan. I also followed the brother.com guide.
<RyR88> was hoping someone could walk me through how to upgrade from 8.10
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive installed several new screensavers from the repo,but they dont show up in the list(desktop setting)
<n8w> why?
<colombian> Hey guys, any idea why all the icons in my system tray are gone except "Keyboard Lock Keys"?
<colombian> This includes the wifi applet, skype, pidgin etc...
<kctnt> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<kctnt> where
<kctnt> is glib :(
<aljgd> السلام عليكم
<DJones> !arabic | aljgd
<ubottu> aljgd: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<unitedpotsmokers> walaikummussalam
<harisund> Why does my machine have no xorg.conf? Where are resolutions stored then?
<aljgd> ok
<ardchoille> harisund: that file isn't really used anymore, but you can create one and put resolutions in it
<DJones> harisund: xorg isn't used very much now, settings are normally detected automatically
<aljgd> thank you
<kctnt> where is glib? i want to compile something
<RyR88> How can I upgrade from 8.10?
<harisund> Ok my EEE pc shows only 1024x600, but some message windows are bigger .. I want to force 1024x768 atleast temporarily .. where do I add this? (ardchoille and DJones)
<ardchoille> kctnt: what are you compiling? have you check the repos for the appyet?
<kittenjaugar> xorg.conf is a past from UBUNTU9.04?
<Aciid> RyR88: apt-get dist-upgrade
<kctnt> i want to compile xchat from source
<harisund> kctnt: have you installed build-essential?
<kctnt> ive installed some crappy xchat-gnome crap
<kctnt> no, whatsa that
<kctnt> this is my first time using ubuntu
<kctnt> im used to slackware
<RyR88> Aciid, thanks, do you know if this will delete my interface settings? I changed the colors of my taskbar and stuff
<ardchoille> kctnt: there is another xchat in the repos, install that instead
<harisund> kctnt: that package pulls in other packages that are used for compilation
<kctnt> how do i access re[ps
<kctnt> repos
<Aciid> RyR88: no no, but you should always backup .config anyways
<ardchoille> kctnt: apt-cache search -n xchat
<DJones> kctnt: The full version of xchat is in the repo's, you should be able to do "sudo apt-get install xchat" to install it
<harisund> DJones: ardchoille: Any ideas on how to enable 1024x768 on my EEE, while the "Display" only shows 1024x600?
<RyR88> Aciid, mid telling me how I can do that? (sorry I'm kind of new at this)
<RyR88> mind*
<kctnt> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<kctnt> im usin a live cd distro if that matters
<ardchoille> kctnt: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get install xchat
<kctnt> uh
<kittenjaugar> harisund: you may need install driver?
<kctnt> there is no xchat-gnome
<ardchoille> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<Aciid> RyR88: depends very much you can use any archive manager you like
<ardchoille> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.26.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 312 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Aciid> RyR88: just zip or tar.gz the folders you feel the most important
<DJones> ardchoille: They let after saying they'd couldn't find xchat-gnome
<DJones> *left
<ardchoille> DJones: :(
<ardchoille> I was gonna help him fix that
<RyR88> Aciid, oh okay
<Aciid> RyR88: but "upgrading" will never destroy your homefolder
<kittenjaugar> ubottu: Can help HOWTO remove a task from cron.daily?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aciid> but configs can mangle
<RyR88> Aciid, well I just tried to upgrade and it returned 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<RyR88> I know 8.10 is older, but it can't be so old ubuntu has completely forgotten about it lol
<Aciid> RyR88: then you may try following this guide http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rww> RyR88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades and then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<rww> RyR88: in short, update-manager should prompt you to install a new distribution release. If it doesn't, use sudo do-release upgrade
<rww> ubottu: dist-upgrade | Aciid
<ubottu> Aciid: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Aciid> rww: aah sorry, I was wrong
<bcj> I've just installed vpnc under Ubuntu, but I get an error stating that the vpnc-script file is missing.  I _think_ the connection is made, but no traffic is tunnelled to the remote network.  Any ideas?
<rww> Aciid: no problem, it's a common misunderstanding :)
<kittenjaugar> ﻿ubottu :   Can help HOWTO remove a task from cron.daily???
<RyR88> rww, I got a error message when using the update manager
<RyR88> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0A316B5D4827A579
<harisund> kittenjaugar: ubottu is a bot,it has certain fixed responses to certain fixed quiries
<DJones> kittenjaugar: ubottu is a bot, it can only respond to specific triggers, ask your question to the channel generally and if somebody can help, they'll jump in with a reply
<bcj> Ubotto: What is the meaning of life?
<bcj> :-)
<kittenjaugar> oh.... harisund and DJones thanks :P
<Aciid> bcj: it's not a talking bot
<Aciid> bcj: it's only used for triggering helpful things
<RyR88> rww, also sudo do-release upgrade says command not found
<bcj> Aciid: That was sarcasm.
<harisund> For some reason Ubottu seems to dislike me. I open a /msg ubottu and it doesnt respond to me at all :(
<rww> RyR88: Sorry, that should have been "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Aciid> bcj: try that on wolframalpha
<laury> hola¡¡
<rww> RyR88: You've added PPAs to your system but didn't add the signing keys for them. You'll need to either remove them or add the signing keys before upgrading; I think do-release-upgrade would automagically deal with it.
<bcj> Aciid: Never mind.
<RyR88> rww, oh wait that is working
<DJones> harisund: Try /msg ubottu !ping That should open a new message window for you
<arnau> ola
<RyR88> rww, it's doing a bunch of stuff, so I have to do this twice right? because first it's going to do jaunty, then karmic?
<segu> ola marika
<harisund> Djones I have ubottu in a new window, just that it doesnt respond to anything I say
<harisund> !irssi | harisud
<ubottu> harisud: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<rww> RyR88: I believe so, yes.
<segu> maxxooo komo se aces eso
<segu> esto_??
<marikilla> yo k se
<Martita> olaa
<DJones> harisund: Are you still using the !factoid commands in the ubottu window, you can also use the web interface at http://www.ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<marikilla> olaa
<segu> wenas a todoss
<rww> ubottu: es | Martita, segu
<ubottu> Martita, segu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RyR88> rww, cool, thanks a lot. my friend upstairs uses linux a lot he says its not a good idea upgrade to the newest release candidate on ubuntu right away because there could be problems
<marikilla> wenas
<RyR88> rww, so I waited, and I guess I waited too long haha
<theadmin> Is firestarter graphical or CLI-based?
<segu> marta pasame lo de la musika
<veronica> hola
<Guest61453> yeah i think im in
<rww> RyR88: yeah, it's a balancing act. Jaunty's supported until October, so you could stick with that for a little while if you'd like :)
<marikilla> hola vero
<rww> ubottu: es | veronica, marikilla
<ubottu> veronica, marikilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Martita> k decis
<laury> hola marta como te has metido la imagen
<veronica> nada
<marikilla> pos nada
<harisund> theadmin: I think graphical only
<Guest61453> haha hey man
<Martita> kk
<marikilla> ae jajaja
<laury> hla vero¡¡¡¡
<kittenjaugar> who can help "turn the messages of entering OFF???"  my screen are filled with all messages of that...
<RyR88> Aciid, thanks for your help too
<marikilla> k no ago nada
<laury> vero abla¡¡¡
<segu> acesis_))ç??
<marikilla> ola laury
<fivetwentysix> How do I get a better language pack, Ubuntu doesn't recognize words worth a '.
<harisund> kittenjaugar: what client are you using? As in , what software?
<laury> hola marikilla
<laury> jjjj¡¡¡
<Aciid> RyR88: welcome =)
<rww> !ops | multiple spanish speakers from same IP, non-responsive to !es
<ubottu> multiple spanish speakers from same IP, non-responsive to !es: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<laury> adios¡¡¡¡ a todos
<kittenjaugar> I am using Pidgin ....IRC ﻿can help "turn the messages of entering ROOM OFF???"  my screen are filled with all messages of that..
<marikilla> adios a todos
<arnau> adios a todos
<harisund> kittenjaugar: There's a plugin for Pidgin which does that .. go to Pidgin's plugins and enable that
<Martita> adioss
<kinja-sheep> Martita: We're looking at you too.
<Aciid> rww: is there an official irc-channel for UNR
<rww> Well, that was interestingly timed.
<kinja-sheep> A cowardice act. :(
<rww> Aciid: I think so. One sec, I'll go find it.
<rww> Aciid: you can ask UNR questions in here, though :)
<kittenjaugar> harisund: my ubuntu is a lots of packages.....there is another alternate medthod??
 * ikonia opens eyeballs
<RyR88> rww, well I heard good things about 9.10, do you think upgrading would be a bad idea? or?
<Aciid> rww: naah, I'd love to join there. I just created a fixation for loving it
<rww> RyR88: I liked it better than 9.04, personally, but what works for one person might not work for another.
<harisund> kittenjaugar: If you are using pidgin it already has what you want it to do, you just need to enable it
<kittenjaugar> harisund: ok.....thank you I try it.....^_^
<rww> Aciid: hmm, I can't find the channel. Perhaps I was mistaken.
<RyR88> well hopefully everything will work for me
<Aciid> rww: #ubuntu-netbook seems to be registered, but it's empty
<DJones> rww: I think the channel for UNR is #ubuntu-mobile (but I'm not 100% certain on that)
<kittenjaugar> harisund: I found it THE plugins, but what is the name?
<Aciid> DJones: thanks, there seems to be people there
<RyR88> i was having this weird problem with my laptop over heating from Flash player which is my only big issue at the moment, so hopefully upgrading everything will fix that
<Aciid> DJones: "he MobileTeam is responsible for UNR and the ARM flavours of Ubuntu. " it's the right one
<harisund> kittenjaugar: Join Part Hiding
<kittenjaugar> harisund: Thanks, thank you VERY much
<harisund> :)
<kittenjaugar> harisund:  : )
<fmasjifa> anyone use a tablet with linux? Im interested in current software like onscreen keyboard and note taking software. The most recent articles I can find compare software from 06
<harisund> Anyone knows how to see windows that are larger than screen resolution? I am using a EEE PC and screen resolution is 1024x600, but some windows are longer than 600 pixels .. any ideas?
<harisund> fmasjifa: I have some experience. In my opinion, nothing beats Microsoft OneNote, too bad it doesnt' run on Linux. But otherwise, there are some softwares.. Jarnal and Xournal take notes, CellWriter is an on screen keyboard
<Aciid> !maximus | harisund
<nilu> hello every body can any body on this network can help me how to set up wifi network sharing from ubuntu to windows macine... and from ubuntu to ubuntu macine ... any help would be of great help
<fmasjifa> I am used to one note. Primarily I have a microsoft tablet experience, so I was looking for similar experience to the onescreen keyboard and one note :)
<fmasjifa> It is nice ;)
<Aciid> harisund: https://launchpad.net/maximus
<fmasjifa> maybe I should try win7 on it then.
<harisund> fmasjifa: I know it's blasphemy, but I am very impressed with Win 7 Tablet features
<fmasjifa> What in particular?
<harisund> Not here, I will message you
<Dagon> Does SELinux really make a diffrence in system security?
<harisund> Aciid: it doesn't do what I want..the page you linked says "
<ikonia> Dagon: yes
<harisund> Created for netbook environments where normally every window is maximised" <-- I don't believe netbooks everything should be maximised and this is not a regular aplication window (aciid)
<Dagon> Ikonia: Thank you
<chu_> Hey, just a question about irssi; so yeti (who is in this channel), doesn't have an "Act" item on his menu. Apparently using alt+<number> to change active channel doesn't do anything. Anyone know of any fixes?
<kittenjaugar> Oh....I enter /quit in another channel and  quit #ubuntu as well.........strange....
<rww> kittenjaugar: /quit closes your client, so... yes
<harisund> kittenjaugar: You need to do /part to leave a channel, /quit is server quit
<Jordan_U> chu_: Does /window work?
<rww> chu_: Possibly the terminal program he's using is interfering. Try pressing the Escape key, then the number.
<kittenjaugar> harisund:  rww: thank you....*KISS*
<llutz> chu_: "esc"-<windownumber>
<yeti> they reckon i disconnect from the server and channel
<RyR88> rww, so upgrading in Linux isn't like reformatting for a new operating system, right? So do I have to reconfigure my settings when it's done? or reinstall programs like Google Chrome and stuff?
<rww> RyR88: Assuming everything goes well, your settings and programs will still be there. Updating tends to disable PPAs, so you might want to check that in Software Sources afterwards (since I assume you're using one for Chrome).
<rww> Upgrading **
<RyR88> rww, PPA?
<kittenjaugar> RyR88:  yes....but some WEB sites suggest a CLEAN installl
<kittenjaugar> RyR88:  clean install will avoid dependence problem
<yeti> i'll try exititng and coming back again
<rww> RyR88: Personal Package Archive. At some point, you added one, since you got error messages about it earlier... They're the mini-repositories hosted on Launchpad.
<indus> rww, updating disables ppa's? what are you saying,
<indus> rww, i have some and they work fine
<RyR88> upgrading
<RyR88> I'm going from 8.10 to 9.04, then 9.10
<rww> indus: The program that upgrades from one release of Ubuntu to another tends to disable third-party repositories, including PPAs.
<indus> rww, ah dist upgrade
<rww> I really wish people would stop calling it that :(
<chu_> So, the evidence suggests that yeti *can* change his active channel - he just typed some messages in here (which were directed to me, sorry). However, apparently nothing is changing on his side....
<indus> rww, dist-upgrade
<rww> indus: apt-get dist-upgrade, from whence that term comes, hasn't been a supported method for upgrading Ubuntu for several releases. Using it just confuses users.
<indus> rww, update-manager - d?
<RyR88> O.o
<rww> indus: The -d option to update-manager upgrades to unreleased development versions. The supported way of upgrading is with update-manager (which will prompt you) or do-release-upgrade
<indus> rww, ok
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | indus
<ubottu> indus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<indus> rww, dont blame me , i didnt suggest it :)
<rww> !ops | Agrajag- connection problems
<ubottu> Agrajag- connection problems: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ardchoille> !ops | Agrajag-
<ubottu> Agrajag-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rww> iwin
<kittenjaugar> Goodbye all.....I need lunch...*wave*
<WierdAAR> Hello. I trying to install Xubuntu 32 bit on my computer and I run into a problem I don't understand. Wheater I use the Live-cd option or just try to install, The mouse icon blinks for a couple of minuts and then it goes to command line and says see http://ubuntu/help for help or use "sudo" for root. I chekced the CD for missing fails and there is none. Any ideas?, Btw I'm installing on a 64 bit version of Xubuntu
<rww> indus: I know. Just letting you know for next time :)
<harisund> How do you upgrade if you don't want to use update-manager, and want to do it thrugh command line? (rww indus)
<rww> harisund: sudo do-release-upgrade
<indus> rww, yes you have been a nice guide to me all along :) including calling the factoids or the ops :D
<indus> !cookie | rww
<ubottu> rww: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<winterweaver> anyone using the new aurora and radiance themes in karmic? My Gtk Controls look old and bad (except for the scrollbar), and I'm wondering if I should be installing some gtk engine to make it all look nice?
<rww> Myrtti: thanks :)
<indus> harisund, like rww said do-release-upgrade
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Thank you
<Myrtti> np
<indus> harisund, apt-get do-release-upgrade
<indus> rww, is that right ? apt-get do-re-mi
<harisund> indus: no I think just do-release-upgrade
<indus> harisund, ah ok
<n8w_> ive installed several new screensavers from the repo,but they dont show up in the list(desktop setting)...why?
<RyR88> rww, can I go to bed while this is running? or does it require me to input stuff right away?
<usuario> hola
<jim_chat> Is the ubuntu.com site down?
<usuario> retui
<rww> RyR88: I haven't done it in a few months, but I believe it asks you to input stuff after it's done downloading packages.
<ardchoille> jim_chat: not here
<blue_pearl> jim_chat, its opening frm my place
<RyR88> rww, will it wait a few hours?
<usuario> quien eres
<ardchoille> !es| usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> RyR88: You can leave it waiting for you overnight, it'll be fine.
<RyR88> rww, cool, thanks again for your help!
<rww> RyR88: Glad I could help. Good luck :)!
<whammo> hi I removed pulse and blacklisted my onboard sound card but for some reason usb sound card is not grabbing 0 address
<jim_chat> hmmm... been down all day in my neck of the woods...
<whammo> jack works, but not alsamixer
<whammo> can anybody explain why if there is only one soundcard, alsa is not grabbing it?
<jim_chat> Thanks blue_pearl and ardchoille.  I'll try again tomorrow.
<Penquite> Hi all, what is the best way of tidying up my grub menu list, I am using 9.10 and only really want the 2.6.31-19 and 2.6.31-20 entries to appear. Could someone confirm to me that this is no longer done by editing the grub menu list directly, but by removing the linux images in synaptic, followed by update-grub
<nibbler__> Penquite, exactly
<Penquite> thanks
<svscvsc> How to set ulimit -n ?
<Penquite> Should I also remove the headers?
<svscvsc> (so permanent, is restart required, or login, karmic server, no not man / info / google)
<nibbler__> Penquite, you most likely dont need them anymore. you need headers just for building own kernel-space stuff like drivers
<svscvsc> I've set it in the /etc/security/limits.conf
<Penquite> Thanks nibbler__
<svscvsc> but doesn't work, I disconnect from sevrer, re-login and nothing
<Shirkia> but doesn't work, I disconnect from sevrer, re-login and nothing
<svscvsc> Shirkia, nice
<Shirkia> Shirkia, nice
<DJones> !ops | Shirkia (Repeat bot)
<Shirkia> !ops | Shirkia (Repeat bot)
<ubottu> Shirkia (Repeat bot): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Shirkia> Shirkia (Repeat bot): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, F
<dale> hi
<svscvsc> ulimit -n ... I've read 8 ubuntu forum posts, none of which work. karmic server
<crackguy> is there a program to find mp3s online in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<crackguy> !gift
<ubottu> gift is a peer-to-peer filesharing engine supporting several networks and protocols by means of plug-ins. It's available in !Universe. Clients include gifTui, giFToxic (GTK), Apollon (KDE), giFTcurs (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<vega> i hope there's something about to replace f-spot in ubuntu very soon, that software is a piece of crap
<gino> hola
<gino> k taaaal
<ardchoille> !es| gino
<ubottu> gino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gino> kien eress
<gino> kien bsab
<gino> im am a fukin chiken
<nyaa> this is great, my friend that I was showing linux to for the first time found an app named mangler that is a linux ventrilo client!
<nyaa> solving his prob and mine heh
<svscvsc> how to setup ulimit -n in ubuntu?
<locolen> hola
<locolen> hello
<svscvsc> Won't default, tried * hard nofile 65535, myuser soft / hard nofile 65535
<svscvsc> login, logout, nothing
<svscvsc> how to set the shell open file limits in ubuntu?
<locolen> spagetii and meatballs
<ardchoille> Myrtti: he's back ( locolen )
<locolen> oh yeah
<Myrtti> !offtopic | locolen
<ubottu> locolen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<locolen> im back
<locolen> i love  bananan5s
<locolen> 4srty7nj,lo0
<locolen> mw2 rockssss
<Myrtti> locolen: are you done soon?
<locolen> cacatua
<yeti> mmm
<winterweaver> A friend just installed ubuntu but when he boots he gets a error: ntdlr error (or something, he's in another country so communication is difficult). If he has the Live CD in the drive, and then chooses, "boot form first disk" then he's computer boots perfectly fine
<winterweaver> what can be the cause of this?
<nibbler__> winterweaver, he should check using fdisk if the right partition is marked active (*)
<erUSUL> winterweaver: that's a windows error. ntldr is the bootloader of windows...
<winterweaver> he said he has ubuntu alone, he had to wipe windows completely... maybe me missed something I'll walk him through it
<winterweaver> thanks nibbler__ erUSUL
<nibbler__> winterweaver, welcome, good luck
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!
<narendra> hi
<erUSUL> winterweaver: we need more info. can he get to the ubuntu bootloader? does ubuntu fails to boot too ? etc
<svscvsc> how to set ulimit -n on ubuntu so it works
<narendra> which ubuntu i should install for intel core i7 processor
<nibbler__> narendra, 64bit
<erUSUL> narendra: desktop amd64
<winterweaver> erUSUL, in his case I think he can just do a re-install, since he's not 100% computer literate, and dont want to bombard him with too much technical stuff right now
<erUSUL> winterweaver: ok; fair enough
<abhi_nav> hi
<Martita> olaa
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, need your help. i hate brasero, it just waste 3pc of my cds n i got an error msg while it burn. what is the best burning software for karmic?
<narendra> erUSUL: nibbler__ but mine is not AMD, its intel 64 bit
<erUSUL> narendra: amd64 is the name of the architecture. amd designed it both amd and intel make cpu's compatible with it
<urfin> unitedpotsmokers, k3b
<au> Yetty = spammer
<Yetty> :Linux sucks. Windows ftw.
<Yetty> :Linux sucks. Windows ftw.
<narendra> erUSUL: its sucks, why they names in such a way,, anyways Thanks alot
<FloodBot1> Yetty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> narendra: they invented it. they deserve the right to name it; do not they?
<phrearch> hi
<phrearch> is it possible to use proxmox with ubuntu server?
<sam_sam> i can not access my web cam in ubuntu . it captures in the sytem testing
<narendra> erUSUL: ok,, thanks,,
<abhi_nav> phrearch what is proxmox
<unitedpotsmokers> urfin: so k3b is the best burning software.. ok i will find it
<usernet> assalamu'alaikum wr wb
<phrearch> im trying to install the advised debian lenny, but it doesnt work well with a hp proliant smart array
<narendra> Yetty : can you tell me where Linux Kernel sucks ??
<phrearch> abhi_nav: virtualization software
<narendra> Yetty : where are you, I want to know,
<erUSUL> phrearch: #debian
<bazhang> narendra, he is gone already, lets move on
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<abhi_nav> phrearch: so why cant use virtualbox?
<Madkiss> hi folks.
<sam_sam> i can not access my web cam in ubuntu . it captures in the sytem testing how do we see webcams captures on ubuntu ?
<Madkiss> is there any configuration tool available for setting up samba?
<unitedpotsmokers> urfin: thanks. i found it in ubuntu software center..
<Madkiss> graphically, that is
<phrearch> abhi_nav: i prefer kvm/qemu/openvz
<abhi_nav> phrearch: hmm
<urfin> unitedpotsmokers, realy?? ))
<winterweaver> sam_sam, install Cheese, see if that works?
<sam_sam> ok i  try it now
<unitedpotsmokers> urfin: yea.. it easy to install... thats good
<urfin> unitedpotsmokers, but its requer many kde libs
<phrearch> ubuntu server just installs way easier on a proliant
<phrearch> i had to add the netxtreme firmware to the installer first, in order to detect it
<unitedpotsmokers> urfin: so what i must do?
<phrearch> and now grub fails
<k4rt33k> I am unable to view hindi characters correctly in my terminal (emacs or any other terminal app)? I can see the characters but they are distorted and not clear, what could be problem? I use gnome-terminal
<petsounds> urfin, gnomebaker is good
<urfin> just type : sudo apt-get install k3b
<unitedpotsmokers> i only have 1 cd left, i dont want to waste it again..
<urfin> in terminal window
<Gnea> Madkiss: swat
<abhi_nav> k4rt33k: yah same problem here. I think its terminal prob. try using another terminal app
<unitedpotsmokers> i think ubuntu should choose the best software soon... remove bra serro
<unitedpotsmokers> change it to k3b
<k4rt33k> abhi_nav: ok...lemme try on xterm
<abhi_nav> k4rt33k: hmm
<k4rt33k> abhi_nav: Makes it even worse. Unable to see anything
<abhi_nav> k4rt33k: :-(
<abhi_nav> k4rt33k: :-(
<indus> unitedpotsmokers, whats wrng with braserp
<erUSUL> k4rt33k: probably the font used ? tried installing/changing fonts?
<k4rt33k> erUSUL: I installed the devanagiri fonts package. Did I miss something?
<unitedpotsmokers> indus: i dont know. i try burn it normal speed, then slow. and still got an error msg. i dont have much cd, just 1 left. waste 3 cd.. what a lame
<sam_sam> is there any good web developement tool like dreamweaver in open source ?
<indus> unitedpotsmokers, always use rw :)
<erUSUL> k4rt33k: well then i dunno
<indus> cd s are a waste anyway
<jatt> dreamweaver is good?
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: try quanta plus
<indus> k4rt33k, so whats the problem
<erUSUL> !html | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sam_sam> i used only that !
<jatt> heheh
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: hmm
<Gnea> !info screem
<ubottu> screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<k4rt33k> indus: Hindi fonts are not displayed properly in gnome-terminal. Works fine in gedit but I use emacs and it doesn't work there. :(
<unitedpotsmokers> indus: yeah.. i dont think my  cd drive problem, becouse 3 years ago i used it and burn on Windows... no problem... lol
<unitedpotsmokers> im kidding
<jatt> do you use the development version of emacs?
<jatt> I don't know hindi but the development version has better support for languages.
<sam_sam> indus do u play AOE game ?
<k4rt33k> jatt: So shoudl I install the svn version?
<adri_> Hi, I'm looking for the gnome utiliy that lets you change from PulseAudio to ALSA. I forgot the command name and can't remember it.
<indus> sam_sam, whts aoe
<sam_sam> its a game
<petsounds> adri_, gstreamer-properties
<indus> adri_, just remove pulse
<sam_sam> there is a clan with ur nick name :)
<indus> sam_sam, i play quake 4
<sam_sam> kk
<unitedpotsmokers> but since i stick with ubuntu almost two years, i dont want to switch to windoz only want to burn a cd... it waste a time
<nudelsalat> how can i deinstall djl ?
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: i used to play aoe and i like it so much
<sam_sam> i play AOE 2 conquerors :) rox !
<adri_> petsounds, thanks a lot
<petsounds> adri_, np
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: but now i have only ubuntu. so cannt play aoe :-(
<sam_sam> i have triple boot only for games ;)
<indus> what is full name for aoe
<jatt> k4rt33k: emacs uses bazaar instead of svn but I you could try it, probably compilation will work fine, emacs developers rarely break the build.
<indus> btw iam just ordering bad company 2
<abhi_nav> indus: Age of Empires
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: good
<sam_sam> pirated :( windows
<sam_sam> hate it !
<k4rt33k> jatt: I believe the problem is not with emacs but with the gnome-terminal that I am using cause even less and more are also causing the same problem
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: yah same
<k4rt33k> but it works fine in the gedit
<indus> aah that old classic :)
<indus> used to
<sam_sam> yeah but still people are addicted to it :(
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, what is akonadi console?
<unitedpotsmokers> can i delete it?
<S_A> Hi! I found Rt2800usb driver with 9.10. Can anyone tell me how can i get source code for that ?
<sam_sam> i have problems with CD burning too :( wasted 1 dvd recently !
<Jordan_U> S_A: "apt-get source packagename" will download the source into the current directory. The package you want is probably 'linux-image$(uname -r)'
<MyWay> hi
<RussellAlan> why wont k3b take mp3's for a audo  cd project
<MyWay> i have a gp4640 video card.. somebody know if it can work with ubuntu effects? i can't find its driver
<sam_sam> how do i make bootable USB flash drive ? i have iso image on an OS . DVD burning failed too:(
<simion314> hi, i need a basic app for recording sounds with the microphone
<simion314> something with record/pasuse and save nothing to complex
<MyWay> simion314: gnome-sound-recorder?
<DJones> RussellAlan: Its a while since I used K3b, but from memory, there was an extra library/app that needs to be installed to get k3b to burn mp3's to an audio cd
<indus> sam_sam, thats very easy
<RussellAlan> yes, i suppose i've only burner data so far from this laptop
<indus> sam_sam, are you on windows?
<sam_sam> no .. on ubuntu  9.04
<indus> sam_sam, use usb disk creator
<simion314> MyWay: something that not depends on gnome would be nice, i will try anyway to see if it has many deendencies
<indus> !who | sam_sam
<DJones> RussellAlan: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ubottu> sam_sam: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RussellAlan> i'm using gnome, although  i wanted to get kde running proper,. it seems it has alot of errors, what are the main commands for updating gnome or kde?
<RussellAlan> 9.10
<RussellAlan> finallyt
<RussellAlan> i'm on 3g right now. on win7
<RussellAlan> the other laptop has a burner so using it as inet a well as burning from my terabyte
<DJones> RussellAlan: ok, give me a minute, I'll see if i can find the extra you need install
<DJones> RussellAlan: From what I can see, you need to install libk3b6-extracodecs either via synaptic or using sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs and then restart k3B, hopefully that should solve the problem burning mp3's to an audio cd
<erUSUL> sam_sam: unetbootin
<RussellAlan> i need to get a list of all the apt-get install  **prog here**
<RussellAlan> lol
<Baatti> Howdy folks. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 'inside of windows' and the installation went fine. But now when I try to boot Ubuntu, it takes me to a shell prompt and tells me that there is no Kernel loaded
<RussellAlan> i feel stupid trying to guess program or package names
<RussellAlan> brb, going to switch android tether to ubuntu
<sluxor> how do I restrict a user from logging in via X (locally) while allowing him to login remotely?
<marco> blabla
<sluxor> so not disabling his account
<Baatti> How can I fix my problem?
<erUSUL> !wubi | Baatti
<ubottu> Baatti: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Baatti> thank you
<sluxor> how do I restrict access to who can login via KDM?
<rdav> Baatti, chk the  /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if it point to location where the kernel resides
<serpolo> ciao
<Baatti> rdav where do I navigate to that folder if I can't even boot Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Baatti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<RalphSpencer> Some one know some LAN messenger that can be used to communicate with windows users?
<rdav> Baatti, true, my bad
<Degot> Hi, All.. Does anybody know web-management tool to manage QEMU/KVM virtual machines?
<nibbler__> RalphSpencer, install ejabberd and jabber clients on all platforms
<Baatti> I can navigate to: C:/ubuntu/boot/grub but the folder is empty :(
<RalphSpencer> nibbler__, I do not have acess to all platforms. Only my box which is a Linux. All others are Windows
<nibbler__> RalphSpencer, the only messenger that is preinstalled in some windows versions is for msn network, this you cannot run locally. they would have to install apropiate clients anyway, unless you are happy working with "net send" and smbclient -M
<webstorm> .com
<waltercool> .net
<RalphSpencer> .ru
<Russellalan> thank you ubottu
<Stargaze> I am unable to unlock my Login Screen Settings, it won't ask for a password and does nothing
<Baatti> um, ok, so I found a forum thread at Ubuntu Forums that relates directly to my problem, but no one has replied with a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365826&highlight=no+kernel+loaded
<Baatti> 'no loaded kernel'
<Baatti> and the Wubi wiki and links I was linked to earlier do not even touch on my problem
<psyphercode> hi all, anyone who can help me with a brand new base install of ubuntu server and lamp, cannot get into mysql, keeps telling me root has no access yet doesn;'t even ask for the password????
<Stargaze> I am unable to unlock my Login Screen Settings, it won't ask for a password and does nothing
<Aciid> Baatti: wubi does bonk oftern, I installed ubuntu natively after mine broke about a day ago
<Aciid> Baatti: just use a live-usb or cd distro, and mount your /home and backup and install natively
<faik> Hi all, can any body help me to downgrade my PHP package ? thanks in advance
<Baatti> Yeah, I've been trying to set up a duel boot on my HDD but both the Ubuntu partition software and my Windows 7 Partition software are unable to install on partitions I've set up... its extremely frustrating
<Baatti> faik, what server software are you using?
<faik> Baatti, apache
<Baatti> faik, one moment
<faik> Baatti ok :)
<S_A> Hi! I dounloaded kernel source using apt-get source .... . Can u tell where it will be saved, it's not in /usr/src/linux
<Degot> Hi, All.. Does anybody know web-management tool to manage QEMU/KVM virtual machines?
<alankila> S_A: current directory
<candy> is there any harm in upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 in my dell vostro laptop??
<erUSUL> candy: it shouldn't be any harm *once* 10.04 is out for a week or two
<eGelor> Hi does anybody knows how to take a static ip address from my router?
<erUSUL> candy: it is alpha still
<candy> erUSUL, shall i upgrade it then?? what to do after the release??
<psyphercode> eGelor: please eloborate?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | candy
<ubottu> candy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<psyphercode> u mean have a the same ip assigedn via dhcp
<eGelor> how?
<erUSUL> candy: the update-manager will offer you the upgrade once lucid is out
<candy> erUSUL, i know the upgrading link.. but i m curious of knowing if i can upgrade this alpha version now??
<erUSUL> candy: you can if yu want to test and help; head to #ubuntu+1 and ask there how to proceed
<psyphercode> eGelor: what do u mean take static ip from your router
<candy> erUSUL, ok
<Baatti> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 inside of Windows 7, when I try to boot Ubuntu now I get the grub shell and the 'boot' command returns an error: 'no kernel loaded'
<psyphercode> eGelor: do u mean get a static ip assigedn by the router via dhcp?
<candy> Baatti, from where do u want to boot ubuntu?? inside windows??
<Baatti> candy no no, I want to reboot my computer, and select the Ubuntu OS... which I can do, but I get taken to a grub shell. I type in 'boot' and it responds with the error: 'no kernel loaded'
<eGelor>  i change my /etc/network/interfaces file is the ifconfig says and i can't connect via static ip
<candy> Baatti, did u install ubuntu properly??
<Baatti> I installed Ubuntu using 'Wubi' apparently, by 'installing inside windows'
<root51> hello guys
<Baatti> candy I went through the installation perfectly, no errors detected.
<root51> please help me to activate my gnome panel
<JohnSourcer> hey all, qq I can open a windows share across teh network using Samba
<candy> Baatti, from where did u install it? cd or  pendrive??
<root51> i can't open my gnome panel
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Baatti> candy from a cd
<JohnSourcer> but in an application on the ubuntu box, there is a choose directory dialog and it never shows the samba share
<root51> any idea to open gnome panel
<candy> Baatti, do u have that cd with you? if yes insert that cd and try to see if u can work in live session
<root51> i can't create shortcut in gnome panel
<Baatti> candy, I found this forum post but it has no solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365826&highlight=no+kernel+loaded
<JohnSourcer> so I'm lost without your love
<JohnSourcer> lost withooooout your looove
<Baatti> candy ok, I can boot it to live, then what?
<psyphercode> eGelor: past your interfaces fiole in the pastebin
<candy> Baatti, which systerm u r using? processor?? motherboard?
<Baatti> candy umm I don't understand the question
<psyphercode> is there anyone here who has successfully installed a ubuntu karmic server with lamp and working mysql
<candy> Baatti, which motherboard??
<Baatti> candy I have one motherboard, I'm on a laptop
<candy> Baatti, which laptop?? model number?
<Baatti> candy ah, Toshiba Satellite A215-S5849
<candy> Baatti, ok, can u tell me what exactly the error message was?
<Baatti> candy 'no kernel loaded'
<Gangrel> how can i modify my bodom panel bar so that i can replace it with bubbles with applications i like? like this pic http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=85196&file1=85196-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=My+conky+config
<candy> Baatti, ok i ll try to see the bug and get to u... but keep on searching and asking in forums.. u can drop ur problem in launchpad..
<candy> Baatti, i ll get soon if i get a solution
<NeoCicak> hi all... i'm looking for ssh connection manager where i can save username/password for several servers......... something like 'putty connection manager' in windows..  any recommendation? so far i've only found grcm, but it doesnt allow me to save the password :(
<Baatti> candy ty
<candy> Baatti, dont thank until i get u a solution
<Baatti> candy I was thanking you for the assistance you've provided so far :)
<faik> Can any body help ? I need to downgrade my PHP installation
<eGelor> lets take it from start : i have one static route as 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 and a gateway . is that ok?
<xbmc> suggestion on a compact linux os to wakeonlan my MBE so I can reboot and start my diskless FE
<candy> Baatti, :)
<xbmc> idea is to have network boot firrst boot preference and if it fail then boot from usb or cd
<Baatti> candy I'm going to reboot into a live session and return, I'll be back shortly
<xbmc>  wil a normal usb stick suffice?
<candy> Baatti, u mean u havent tried with live session?
<Baatti> candy I have booted into live session, but right now I'm on Windows 7
<candy> Baatti, ok try it. and if it works i ll better tell u to re install it. worth giving a try..
<Baatti> brb
<Untouchab1e> Hi all, I have a question regarding ntp server
<Untouchab1e> I have a rather special situation
<Untouchab1e> I have two computers connected to eachother. One of them is connected to the internet while the other can only receive and not send. The task: give NTP update to that computer
<Untouchab1e> so I have set up an NTP server on the computer with internet access, but how to I push out NTP updates to the other computer that cant send any data? It needs to be set to automatically accept NTP updates I guess.. somehow
<xbmc> Untouchab1e,  edit ntp.conf in /etc/default on client and server
<Untouchab1e> xbmc: yes, but the problem is that the client cannot request an NTP update, it needs to be given it
<faik> up
<Untouchab1e> as it cant send out any data at all
<xbmc> stealth huh?
<xbmc> or broken wire
<xbmc> lol
<psyphercode> eGelor:  pls paste the interfaces file let me just check it
<eGelor> ok
<Untouchab1e> xbmc: uni-directional network connection ;)
<FireCrotch> Untouchab1e: ntp broadcasting
<eGelor> auto lo
<eGelor> iface lo inet loopback
<eGelor> script grep
<eGelor> map wlan0
<eGelor> auto wlan0
<FloodBot1> eGelor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eGelor> iface wlan0 inet static
<k4rt33k> pdftotext is not working for hindi characters in pdfs. Any alternatives?
<Untouchab1e> FireCrotch: I just found that setting in the conf..
<Untouchab1e> I guess I need to set the client to listen to it somehow?
<Untouchab1e> just comment out the two last bottom lines?
<darrend> anyone know why gvfsd might suddenly have started running riot on one of my machines?  It's using 2G of RAM and soaking one of my CPU's right now
<eGelor> sorry
<xbmc> Untouchable yes iinstructions in ntp.conf are straight forward
<root51> i can't open my gnome panel
<root51> what i can do
<root51> please help me
<xbmc> but dont know if it will broadcast as such
<movicont> root51: go into /usr/bin
<xbmc> root51 ctrl alt f1
<movicont> root51: click on gnome-panel
<xbmc> then log in
<xbmc> then look at dmesg
<xbmc> for fault
<AnnaBanz> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268134799.jpg do my boobs look small?
<movicont> xbmc: do you know what could be at fault if someone's gnome panel permanently disappears? and every time they have to bring it up again by typing gnome-panel into the terminal?
<xbmc> movicont> root51: click on gnome-panel      gold
<eGelor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391699/
<gino> hi
<gino> mi name is locole
<Baatti> candy I'm back, running on a live session
<psyphercode> eGelor: ok paste ifconfig eth0 for me pls
<xbmc> i use xfce and never used gnome
<psyphercode> as well as route -n
<xbmc> so i cant help
<movicont> oh, haha never mind
<Stargaze> hi, I am unable to unlock my Login Screen Settings, it won't ask for a password and does nothing
<gino> i am banana
<psyphercode> eGelor: pls reply with my name in the begining, just type psyp and press tab
<movicont> my roommate was having issues with gnome-panel permanently disappearing. guess I'll look into startup programs tomorrow morning
<eGelor> but i want wlan0 static ip
<xbmc> gino go stuff yourself in a monkeys mouth
<movicont> night everyone
<eGelor> ok
<psyphercode> oh
<psyphercode> eGelor: well thats what i asked, do u want your router to give your wireless a static ip
<psyphercode> then just setup static ip's dhcp assignments on your router
<psyphercode> eGelor: what router u got>?
<eGelor> psyphercode, http://paste.ubuntu.com/391705/
<eGelor> psyphercode, siemens
<eGelor> psyphercode, i want wlan0 and eth0 for the server in the other room
<psyphercode> egelor: easiest way to get wlan a static ip is just to tell your rouuter to always assign the wlan interface mac address a specific ip
<psyphercode> eGelor: sory don't how to do it on a siemens
<jamgar> anyone that can help me install fonts. I'm having problems moving them into the proper directory?
<adarsha> how do i repair grub after installing windows?
<watgate> hi
<psyphercode> adarsha: google bru
<eGelor> psyphercode, you help me a lot , its the first Q in rooms
<psyphercode> adarsha: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-grub-boot-loader-after-installing-windows.html
<psyphercode> eGelor: pleasure
<bredoto> hia
<psyphercode> eGelor: there are ways to do it on the clietn side but then u have to manually connect your wireless etc etc, bigger mission
<Stargaze> adarsha, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blue_pearl> jamgar,  /home/username.fonts
<jamgar> Q: I created a directory called myfonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype directory, but when I am in that directory, and try to move the ttf there (withi this command: sudo mv /home/username/Desktop/*.ttf, I get an error message.
<bredoto> does anyone know how can i shape traffice on my ubuntu server machine without installation of additional vpn server? Using anly ip of client in my subnet
<adarsha> psyphercode, Stargaze, thanks! :)
<psyphercode> hi all, anyone who can help me with a brand new base install of ubuntu server and lamp, cannot get into mysql, keeps telling me root has no access yet doesn;'t even ask for the password????
<jamgar> blue_pearl: hi
<bredoto> psyphercode, try dpkg-reconfigure mysqld-server
<psyphercode> so it's a borked install?
<blue_pearl> jamgar, hi
<psyphercode> bredoto: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysqld-server is not installed
<bredoto> psyphercode, sorry, try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<psyphercode> bredoto: this is a lamp install from the options during install???
<psyphercode> bredoto: nothing happens
<bredoto> psyphercode, you will just reconfigure mysql server and it will prompts you for new configuration
<psyphercode> nope\
<bredoto> ok
<bredoto> than
<psyphercode> bredoto: put in sudo pw and nothing happens
<jamgar> blue_pearl: did you see what I wrote? (Q: I created a directory called myfonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype directory, but when I am in that directory, and try to move the ttf there (with this command: sudo mv /home/username/Desktop/*.ttf, I get an error message.)  The error says: "mv: destinationfileoperand missing after " /home/username/Desktop/*ttf
<psyphercode> bredoto: no erros just goes to ht next limne
<bredoto> psyphercode, dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<psyphercode> ok 5.1 works now
<psyphercode> bredoto: ah there is a bug in the installer
<psyphercode> bredoto: working now thanks
<blue_pearl> jamgar, put the fonts in ~/.fonts
<psyphercode> bredoto: gonna have to install again to see what went wrong, but i defenitely did all this during the install
<seawolf1> hello
<jamgar> blue_pearl: will try...
<seawolf1> i installed ubuntu and then installed windows xp now at boot time it always boots in xp only
<blue_pearl> seawolf1, reinstall grub
<seawolf1> how can i get the grub back so that i will be asked for both of the options each time when i boot
<seawolf1> how to reinstall grub?
<seawolf1> using live cd?
<blue_pearl> seawolf1, yes with live cd
<seawolf1> the very same is applicable for fedora also?
<seawolf1> because on my second laptop i am using fedora in place of ubuntu
<Stargaze> seawolf1, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blue_pearl> seawolf1, yes...every linux which uses grub
<k4rt33k> what is the encoding for hindi characters other than utf-8?
<Stargaze> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jamgar> blue_pearl: I created ~/.fonts and after typing fc-cache -f -v ~/.font in the terminal it said "fc-cache succeeded". but i see no fonts in the directory nor the new fonts available in open office, etc
<hyperstream> Can i use the VPN of windowsxp inside ubuntu's Virtual Box software?
<blue_pearl> jamgar, but ~/.fonts already exists in default
<bredoto> does anyone know how can i shape traffice on my ubuntu server machine without installation of additional vpn server? Using only ip of client in my subnet.
<Stargaze> bredoto, type /join #ubuntu-server, please
<bredoto> does anyone know how can i shape traffice on my ubuntu server machine without installation of additional vpn server? Using only ip of client in my subnet.
<jamgar> blue_pearl: ok...?
<psyphercode> bredoto: do u just want to shape one clietn connecting to your server?
<bredoto> psyphercode, 1-10
<blue_pearl> jamgar, ~/.fonts already contains many fonts by default
<bredoto> i can do that using sweetch features but i woud like to do that on my ubuntu
<jamgar> blue_pearl: not gaelach.ttf, as far as i know
<seawolf1> i have attached a printer from the desktop(ubuntu) and want to take printouts from different network how to do that?
<bredoto> seawolf1, use http://localhost:631
<seawolf1> then?
<bredoto> follow installation menu
<Stevethepirate> When running screen, I have a little "9!!" in red on the bottom of the screen (next to available RAM, CPU speed, etc). I assume it is a warning or error. How would I check this out?
<seawolf1> i am trying to add an printer it askes for user name and password. is there any specific for cups?
<psyphercode> bredoto: shaping is quite complex. never done it on ubuntu. many diffrent ways of doing it
<blue_pearl> jamgar, put the file gaelache.ttf in ~/.fonts
<bredoto> seawolf1, no just your printer configuration on print server or regular desktop
<bredoto> psyphercode, =)
<erUSUL> seawolf1: how are you adding it?
<jamgar> blue_pearl: how do i do that though?
<ubuntudualboot> I was near the end of installing ubuntu on my system when it froze. I had to turn off the computer. How do I recover the installation?
<seawolf1> bredoto
<seawolf1> : cupsctl --share-printers --remote-any
<Stevethepirate> ubuntudualboot: Any idea how far it got?
<psyphercode> bredoto: do a bit of research on wondershaper, shaperd, tc cqb
<Stargaze> hi, I am unable to unlock my Login Screen Settings, it won't ask for a password and does nothing
<ubuntudualboot> this was a very complicated installation as I was trying to setup dual boot encryption and had to follow a number of special steps so I don't want to lose it
<Stevethepirate> ubuntudualboot: Sometimes it gets to the grub-install part, in which case you can just grub-install manually.
<seawolf1> bredoto: how should i add then?
<ubuntudualboot> Stevethepirate: what can I do?
<Stevethepirate> If you know how far you got
<Stevethepirate> Then that helps.
<Stevethepirate> But often a reinstall is wisest
<ubuntudualboot> it was downloading the packages then went to the next screen
<bredoto> psyphercode, thnk (i have found interested commant apt-cache search shape|grep traffic)
<Stevethepirate> Ahhh
<bredoto> seawolf1, first localhost:631
<ubuntudualboot> Stevethepirate: are you there?
<Stevethepirate> ubuntudualboot: I would recommend reinstalling.
<bredoto> seawolf1, press button add printer
<ubuntudualboot> Stevethepirate: why?
<seawolf1> bredoto: done
<bredoto> seawolf1, enter name of printer location and some description. It does not metter what you enter
<Stevethepirate> I don't like there being a chance of a broken system :D
<aar> Hi, a simple question: I've got a long list of URLS in text format -- what's the easiest way of converting them into hyperlinks?
<bredoto> seawolf1, where is u rprinter installed
<seawolf1> on the server
<bredoto> windows?
<jrib> aar: use sed
<seawolf1> fedora
<bredoto> hm
<erUSUL> aar: awk probably
<bredoto> seawolf1, select internet printing protocol
<metaperl> hi. is ubuntu running emacs23? debian/testing is still on 22
<bredoto> seawolf1, enter correspondint info about ur printer
<bredoto> seawolf1, for additional info check this  http://localhost:631/help/network.html
<erUSUL> !info emacs-snapshot
<ubottu> emacs-snapshot (source: emacs-snapshot): The GNU Emacs editor (development snapshot). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20090909-1 (karmic), package size 1807 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<bredoto> after you press add button it should be already present in printers tab
<bredoto> or
<bredoto> or
<TripleRhu> wow there sure are a lot of people in here
<bredoto> seawolf1, there is a simplest way using "system" >"administrations"> "printing"
<theadmin> Does anyone know why MySQL eats all my memory? Nearly all
<petsounds> good evening. does anybody know if there's easier way to install ubuntu in multiple number of computer rather than to install it one by one? thanks :)
<bredoto> theadmin, hm
<theadmin> bredoto: "hm"? home mouse or something? Or is this a command?
<bredoto> petsounds, Novell Zenworks
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  theres also  backup tools you could install to one. then clone it to the others
<Stargaze> petsounds, read this PDF, page 8 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue14_en.pdf
<bredoto> theadmin, =) this is strange
<erUSUL> !clone | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !automate | petsounds sorry for the spam
<ubottu> petsounds sorry for the spam: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<petsounds> guys.. really appreciate your quick response. thanks a lot :)
<bredoto> theadmin, restart should help u
<UbuntuBoy> Hello
<UbuntuBoy> I Have some troubles whit Firefox
<theadmin> bredoto: It did, but it was a weird leak
<UbuntuBoy> Firefox slowdown my whole ubuntu system
<UbuntuBoy> what can i do
<sam_sam> same with my firefox and system !
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuBoy:  disable flash for starters
<bredoto> UbuntuBoy, it isn't firefox. i think it is some flash player
<UbuntuBoy> But when i disable flash i can't watch videos
<theadmin> FF is getting quite hungry sometimes indeed
<bredoto> UbuntuBoy, i know
<sam_sam> yepp .. eats so much of procesor time and memory
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuBoy:  but firefox will be faster...
<UbuntuBoy> But this problem dont existe in windows
<Dr_Willis> if its flash causing the slowdown..  then its flash doing the problem
<theadmin> UbuntuBoy: It does :/
<UbuntuBoy> OK Thanks
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuBoy:  and adobe tests stuff more in windows.. they dont seem to care much about linux
<sam_sam> :S
<bredoto> =)
<UbuntuBoy> Ok
<UbuntuBoy> thanks
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: They don't. They still haven't fixed the upload bug, while that's way major
<bredoto> there is a BIG problem with ntfs-3g in ubuntu
<UbuntuBoy> It's normal the installation of programs very slow
<theadmin> bredoto: Hm?
<bredoto> it slows down system very match
<bredoto> file writing speed is ~500Kb
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report? Look for bug reports on it yet?
<theadmin> bredoto: ntfs-3g is slow, but doesn't slow down the system for me
<bredoto> some time after i killed my ntfs partition and make it under ext4
<bredoto> !bla-bla
<erUSUL> bredoto: well is filesystem implemented in *userspace* so it is slower then in-kernel ones.
<ineverexist> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Dr_Willis> bredoto:  clarify what the problem is exactly?
<beers> does someone know how to set a MPI 2 up? I am trying to compile a program that cannot find teh default mpi2
<bredoto> Dr_Willis, Everething is ok now, but ntfs-3g slows down work of my entire system when he was writing file into ntfs partittion
<enseven> Hi everybody! Did anyone already run ubuntu 10.04 alpha-3 on vmware server? Installation works perfect, but on the 1st reboot the VM resets after fsck with sth. like: io-resource pxii conflicts rambus. Ideas wellcome! :)
<erUSUL> enseven: ask in #ubuntu+1 please.
<[-Haza-]> Hey erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> [-Haza-]: hi
<bredoto> oh God i am going improve my english =)
<cboyer195> can someone please pm me, i'm new here, need help with changing unetblin install yesterday, from my C:\Vista drive to the second hard drive. Plus installing audio programs has almost used up my space, however I have 300 GB to give to Ubuntu, so i need to learn how to extend the size of the 'working' directory of /root login
<enseven> erUSUL: ok, I'll try my luck in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  unetblin ?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: He means unetbootin i think
<ineverexist> how to i dissable messages from Empathy like Connect / Disconnect users  Someone join to chatrom?
<dinosaurvskitten> Any idea what might cause the incoming and outgoing sound to be garbled/distorted every 2-3 seconds in skype? Everything works fine on windows.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  then hes got bigger issues :) Unetbootin dosent do a 'normal' install to a hard drive
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I dunno what it does :/ Never tried it
<cboyer195> Dr_Willis... yes, unetbootin is what i used to install yesterday
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  then i suggest you reinstall in a more normal way. Unetbootin main task is to install a 'live cd type install' to a flash drive. it 'can' install to a hard drive. but its not a NORMAL type install last i looked into it
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  you can use unetbootin to install to a flash drive. then reboot and install from that flash drive.
<ineverexist> dinosaurvskitten: Preferences >> Notifi.. Enable event & Playsoundfile
<cboyer195> theadmin... well, I didn't have a cd to write, and I wanted to boot Ubuntu
<theadmin> cboyer195: I recommend you to use !wubi
<cboyer195> what it's done is booted it onto my c: drive
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  if you have a flash drive.. I suggest doing a normal install from a flash drive.   WUBI installs to a 'file' on the C: drive. I dont reccomend that type of install either.
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  do you have 2 hard drives? or one hard drive thats just partioned?
<cboyer195> ok, thank you, I've tried wubi, but it complains looking for a cd in drive, I have none, I just have an iso
<theadmin> cboyer195: Put the ISO in same folder as WUBI before starting it
<eoke> dinosaurvskitten: Try disabling Options > Sound Devices > Allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels
<cboyer195> I have my c:\windows\vista drive, sdb0, 150GB, and sda0, 300 GB, I want Ubuntu on the 2nd drive
<dinosaurvskitten> ineverexist, ?
<dinosaurvskitten> eoke, that's already off
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  then i suggest you get a flash drive and make a bootable flash drive for an installer
<Lathund_> Does anyone know the font used in Ubuntus new logo?
<Dr_Willis> Lathund_:  i think its called 'ubuntu' and i recall its a work in progress. not all letters are done
<beers> does someone know how to set a MPI 2 up? I am trying to compile a program that cannot find the default mpi2
<Dr_Willis> Lathund_:  some ubuntu news sites mentioned that last week
<Stargaze> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<cboyer195> ok, then I'll wait until I can afford a flash drive or RW DVD disks
<Lathund_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<erUSUL> beers: install the mpi dev packagesd
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  dvd? why not cd?
<dinosaurvskitten> eoke, and it's pretty much the only potential fix I managed to find when searching for my problem on the web
<cboyer195> cd image is only 700, and the iso's are larger, aren't they?
<Stargaze> to convert Wubi to a normal, dedicated installation => http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<eoke> Lathund_: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/308 apparently it's new and going to be simply called Ubuntu
<Stargaze> (i have not tried this)
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  in theory you could boot the unetbootin installed system and start the installer.. and install to a diffrent partiton.  but thats a bit. weird. and may cause some issues and  you should know wht you are doing
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  Not that i noticed? what did you download exactly?
<cboyer195> Stargaze, I will try lvpm, and if that does not work, then I'll use the flash drive or disks
<eoke> dinosaurvskitten: I tend to use SIP, so I'm not going to be any help I'm afraid.
<ajipubuntu> sh:grub>   problem
<Lathund_> eoke: Thanks
<cboyer195> Ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso 706,532, using unetbtin.exe
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso                28-Oct-2009 16:14  690M
<dinosaurvskitten> eoke, oh well, thanks anyhow
<Dr_Willis> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/karmic/
<cboyer195> really, well mine that I downloaded yesterday is the 706,532 iso, hmmm
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  windows may be lieing
<cboyer195> ahhh
<cboyer195> probably
<Dr_Willis> what would be the point of a 'dvd' image thats only a few mb better then an ISO :)
<cboyer195> well, i am too poor to buy discs for another week or so and wanted to get busy using Ardour :)
<cboyer195> so I'm too anxious, :)
<Dr_Willis> cboyer195:  use virtualbox if you want to play with it
<llutz> cboyer195: 706532 kB = 689.xx MB
<cboyer195> thanks llutz
<ajipubuntu> i have problem with my friends laptop at sh:grub>
<Stargaze> !grub| ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cboyer195> well, i'm going to try I will try lvpm, and if that does not work, then I'll use the flash drive or disks, thanks Dr_Willis, Stargaze, theadmin
<cboyer195> i appreciate your guys time and experience, advice
<thunsucker> Stargaze: what boot manager does karmic use?
<Stargaze> grub2
<thunsucker> Stargaze: cool, i had remembered something showing "grub" so I was thinking hmmm
<fabio333> i want to know something about "personas" in ff 3.6
<cederlov> does anyone know how to increase the time to wait forr boot device in grub 2?
<fabio333> is it possible to wear a persona with a different theme?
<Stargaze> !grub| cederlov
<ubottu> cederlov: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<fabio333> cederlov: /etc/default/grub -> then update-grub
<sam_sam> i downloaded a linux iso image through  torrent (1.5gb)( in multiple sessions ). but by mistake in 1 session mounted partitions in wrong order so i see the file at two places both are incomplete . cannot merge them : 2GB ram ( memory exhausted ) any other way than redownload ?
<thunsucker> sam_sam: no
<fabio333> what about personas in ff 3.6?
<Stargaze> cederlov, edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and change the timeout
<fabio333> Stargaze: do not edit that file
<fabio333> -> /etc/default/grub
<fabio333> NEVER edit that file with grub 2
<thunsucker> fabio333: whats your question about personas?
<Lord-Readman> looks like on the left menus is taking a huge beating http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<cederlov> so /boot/grub.cfg it is.
<fabio333> i see personas only with the default theme... but if i use the strata theme es. the persona disappear.
<Dr_Willis> cederlov:  you dont edit that file.  You edit the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/### files
<fabio333> cederlov: remember sudo update-grub
<thunsucker> fabio333: how old are the favbio333 themes?
<Stargaze> fabio333, i followed your advice, tnx
<cederlov> is it the GRUB_TIMEOUT that controls the wailt for boot device?
<thunsucker> fabio333: that theme probably doesn't support personas or they can't mix
<fabio333> thunsucker: ff 3.6 not old
<Stargaze> brb, testing grub
<fabio333> thunsucker: maybe no theme works with personas on
<blk> has somebody ever seen the "appearance preferences" not listing any themes besides "custom" (and a solution to it). It also displays a warning about missing human theme (but i just re-installed it and was there before, too)
<thunsucker> fabio333: thats what i was getting at, second reading something about them
<ajipubuntu> ubottu: lost grub after update ubuntu, i`ve install ubuntu on windows xp with wubi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thunsucker> fabio333: http://www.online-tech-tips.com/free-software-downloads/firefox-personas/
<thunsucker> fabio333: i'm not using FF anymore, slow slow slow compared to chrome
<fabio333> thunsucker: i know several hacks about chrome
<fabio333> like the hidden commands those lazy ass vever documented
<thunsucker> fabio333: you mean the same kind of commands firefox has? or similiar
<fabio333> just open it with an hex editor you will see a lot of hidden features
<thunsucker> don't they call them easter eggs ?
<thunsucker> lol
<fabio333> yeah
<jrib> fabio333: wouldn't it be easier to read the source?
<fabio333> chrome is closed source
<fabio333> you mean chromium?
<jrib> fabio333: chromium isn't
<thunsucker> fabio333: i've used firefox exclusively for years
<thunsucker> fabio333: but chrome is simply faster for now
<fabio333> jrib: buth chrome is
<fabio333> you can disable disk cache or ipv6, stuff like that.
<jrib> fabio333: are these hidden features unique to chrome?
<fabio333> jrib: not sure
<fabio333> never used chromium
<fabio333> try chrome://net-internals/ in the address bar
<fabio333> or chrome://net-internals/view-cache
<jrib> fabio333: I think chrome is basically just a rebranding of chromium, or at least that's how it looks
<coz_> well I dropped chrome/chromium  last week..fast but not as configurable.. firefox on a decent system is fast enough
<jrib> coz_: I just write my own browser!
<coz_> jrib,  sure that works well especially with wekit
<fabio333> coz_: webkit + v8 engine is the best tecnology out there
<fabio333> but i prefer ff.
<fabio333> see lateer
<coz_> fabio333,  yeah I use firefox...it does waht its suppose to :)
<stix> Can I change the character-set used when I use ssh to connect to a server? From windows I can specify it in the putty-client.
<rik840> salut
<pbureau> rik840 salut
<sHarpp> Hello. A few months ago I upgraded my 9.04 distribution to 9.10. Unfortunately, my display froze after logging in. Since I was unable to solve the issue I downgraded to 9.04. Now I am wondering if someone knows about the issue and if it is solved already.
<pbureau> sHarpp: what video card?
<rik840> ca va
<sHarpp> to be honest, I don't know. I am using nvidia drivers
<x[x]> hi there .. im having a space issue .. i have an acer aspire one and im running ubuntu Remix the hd is 8 gigs ..iv removed games and some other apps but it says iv got less then 700 megs free .. iv emptied trash ..is it all the updates that are taking up space?
<sHarpp> let me have a look inside the box
<malifal> hi
<rik840> tout le monde parle anglais
<pbureau> rik840: et oui
<Myrtti> !fr | rik840
<ubottu> rik840: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<koshari> x[x]: have you checked the apt cache?
<sHarpp> pbureau: MSI MS 7252 on board video
<x[x]> no i havent
<poison> #ubuntutr
<x[x]> sudo apt-cache?
<poison> #ubuntu tr
<koshari> x[x] check /var/cache/apt/archives
<pbureau> sHarpp: so Intel video chip... humm I had heard there was an issue with Ati flrx from 904 to 910...
<x[x]> ok
<x[x]> hang on
<pbureau> sHarpp: let me check something brb
<sHarpp> pbureau: Chipset: nVidia GeForce 6150 is what internet is telling me?
<pbureau> sHarpp: noted.
<germani> ola
<rik840> hola a todos
<germani> de donde eres
<x[x]> hey koshari in my cache folder its ok 14kb
<malifal> i have an ubuntu machine acting as a gateway with 2 computers connected to it, i'll call them A and B, how can i setup the iptables on the gateway to allow all connections to B but disallow B from making any connection to the gateway or any other computer on the network?
<rik840> de montreal
<koshari> x[x] your apt cache?
<enrico74> can i have italian channel
<x[x]> yes
<poison> #ubuntu-tr
<pbureau> enrico74: ubuntu-it ?
<enrico74> thank you,bye
<koshari> x[x]: ok well its not updates taking up the space
<blackxored> hi guys I've got some recent problems with debmirror, someone could help?
<poison> #ubuntu-tr
<rik840> y vos
<Myrtti> poison: /join #ubuntu-tr
<enrico74> #ubuntu-it
<x[x]> koshari:  .. iv put all her files on the desktop and documents onto a flash drive..
<x[x]> so
<x[x]> its gotta be something big
<ascheel> Anybody have a problem with Nautilus not saving usernames and passwords for bookmarked sftp and ftp sites?
<malifal> i have managed of disallowing B of creating a new connection to the gatway, but B is still able to create a new connection machine A
<Han89> hey
<koshari> x[x] you use any p2p apps?
<Han89> Any guides/tuts to getting starcraft 1 on ubuntu?
<ascheel> Han89: tried searching?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Han89
<ubottu> Han89: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<koshari> x[x] or virtual machines?
<blackxored> Hi guys, help with debmirror, see here: http://pastebin.com/xH2qi7Sz this started happening after a power failure but it seems unrelated
<diofeher> how can i see metadata from a file using terminal?
<Han89> Yeah I tried a bit
<x[x]> koshari no vms and  i uninstalled transmission and deluge
<ascheel> diofeher, what type of file?
<ascheel> diofeher, and what metadata in particular?
<diofeher> ascheel: .wsgi
<diofeher> i wanna see last modificatoin
<diofeher> modification*
<koshari> x[x]: did you delete any folders that were set as download locations for the p2p proggies?
<ascheel> diofeher: 'stat filename'
<malifal> i have set in the INPUT and FORWARD to reject if source is B and state of connection is not ESTABLISHED, RELATED.
<diofeher> ascheel: oh, exactly what i need... thanks bro!
<ascheel> yup
<x[x]> koshari .. i never used the "proggies"
<x[x]> lol
<pbureau> sHarpp: in case ya not watching, answered you in private
<accipter> I have an openvpn tunnel that is working and listed in ifconfig, but samba doesn't recognize the tun0 as a device
<malifal> is anyone following up with me concerning my iptables question?
<pbureau> malifal: nope
<malifal> lol
<abhi_nav> lol
<pbureau> x[x]: proggies are best "cook on bar-b-ques" and serves with sour crout
<jrib> !anyone | malifal, you should probably try the #iptables channel
<ubottu> malifal, you should probably try the #iptables channel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gangrel> !pannel
<x[x]> ;) @ pbureau
<Gangrel> !panel
<jrib> malifal: erm, I meant to send you "!helpme" but you get the idea, just repeat your question after a reasonable amount of time, but you are more likely to get help in #iptables
<malifal> aight
<koshari> x[x]: go places>search for files> and look for files greater than 50 meg
<pbureau> x[x]: get a second hdd ? 100gb sell for like 30/45$ at frys or best buy
<ascheel> Anybody have a problem with Nautilus not saving usernames and passwords for bookmarked sftp and ftp sites?
<x[x]> in my var/log theres a file called messages thats 1.2 gb
<ales366> holaaaaa
<ales366> que tal?¿?
<ales366> xd¡¡
<ales366> XD
<ascheel> x[x] did you remove the log rotations nfrom your cron??
<pbureau> x[x]: using gnome ? then <System><administration><computer janitor> also empty your trash can (bottom rigth of screen)
<SpaceGhostC2C> I can't get aptitude suggestions or completion.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es | ales366
<ubottu> ales366: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ascheel> !es ales366
<ascheel> dang it, SpaceGhostC2C beat me to it
<x[x]> pbureau:  ths is ubuntu remix
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: I'll let you get the next one :)
<ascheel> :)
<ales366> i cant speak english...im a spanish
<ales366> :S
<pbureau> chuckles you too should keep a scoreboard... and who gets most in a month ask for a raise
<ascheel> going to repeat SpaceGhostC2C.....
<blackxored> Hi guys, help with debmirror, see here: http://pastebin.com/xH2qi7Sz this started happening after a power failure but it seems unrelated
<ascheel> !es | ales366
<ubottu> ales366: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: this one is totally you.
<ascheel> SpaceGhostC2C: o/
<x[x]> iv already used janitor it cleaned stuff up but not much at all
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: you know you can send it to them in a pm if you do !es > ascheel
<x[x]> whats the messages fle
<ascheel> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah, but he's paying attention to this channel
<koshari> x[x] my messages file is 500k
<x[x]> file*
<x[x]> mines 1.2gb ..what is the file?
<x[x]> whats it for?
<ascheel> x[x], it's one of the primary log files on your system.
<Brandano> is there a way to allow a standard user to execute pppd?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: he can't speak spanish here.
<sine> guys does u come with a fax option
<ascheel> x[x] it's just a log file.  Of most things.
<Stargaze> x[x], you can try Bleechbit, but that app may be a bit *too* thorough
<sine> ive been using winfax and i think its pretty easy/sweet
<x[x]> also my syslog.1 file is 1.2gb amd kern.log is 1.2gb
<ascheel> SpaceGhostC2C: doesn't need to speak spanish here.  We both gave him the link to the spanish speaking channel
<jrib> x[x]: you should read them and find out why
<ascheel> x[x] many messages are duplicated between some of the logs.  syslog is usually EVERYTHING you'll find in the smaller logs.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: yes, create a group and chmod pppd to 755 and then add the user to the group. Then make the group the owner of the file. Or add the user to the file's current group.
<x[x]> do i need them?
<x[x]> i doubt it since itw just a document
<x[x]> right?
<ascheel> it's not just a document
<x[x]> hmm
<ascheel> vi the file, x[x]
<x[x]> vi?
<jrib> x[x]: you need to read them and understand why it's so big.  That's usually indicative of some problem
<Dr_Willis> i have to wonder why the log files are so big
<pbureau> lol x[x] its a text files of information about what your system is doing
<Dr_Willis> hey should be getting autorotated/cleaned/archived
<Stargaze> nano is easier than vi, imho
<ascheel> Stargaze: you're entitled to your opinion.  :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: try doing gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Stargaze> ascheel, thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  but can nano even Open a 1+GB file, :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Stargaze: we could just say $EDITOR
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: the trouble with that is that if pppd is ever updated I will be back to square one
<ascheel> SpaceGhostC2C: lol I can't imagine opening a 1.2 gig file in gedit.  The pain would be unbearable!  ;)
<pbureau> Brandano: backup file set to root only >
<pbureau> ?
<koshari>  x[x] gedit should be able to read them without root permissions
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: hmm, wow. I'd try it in gloobus-preview.
<pbureau> transfer the file to google-docs :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> pbureau: not exactly FOSS compliant. But meh.
<accipter> less?
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: I did add wvdial to the sudoers file for a dialup group. I tried to do the same for /usr/sbin/pppd... but doesn't appear to exist for non root users
<pbureau> sorry SpaceGhostC2C I ment that for x
<x[x]> hmm .. when i type gksudo gedit /var/log messages .. it opens up empty
<ascheel> x[x] type this and paste the contents onto 'paste.ubuntu.com' and post it here so we can help you see what you're looking at:  tail -100 /var/log/messages
<pbureau> x[x]: cat /var/log/message
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: you don't want them in sudoers!
<pbureau> x[x]: cat /var/log/messages (dang my typoes)
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: why not?
<Brandano> it would only be for a dialup group
<ascheel> x[x] DO NOT USE 'cat' ON THAT FILE
<pbureau> why nor ascheel ? its just going to list it
<ascheel> pbureau, it's a 1.2 GIG file
<Brandano> pbureau: better use tail
<pbureau> so?
<x[x]> it says no such file or directory
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: if someone could switch to that user, then they could do *anything* to your system.
<ascheel> SO?
<ascheel> 1.2 gigs of text.  not megs.  Gigs.
<pbureau> he just wants to see whats in it... not format it for a science experiment to his computer tech report
<ascheel> it will shove the entire file to stdout.  It will be displaying for HOURS
<x[x]> dude
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: no, not in that way. If someone belongs o that group, hen it could run that file as root
<x[x]> guys
<pbureau> ascheel: seriously ?
<x[x]> its currently opening via the normal way .. just really slow
<x[x]> its likje 95% opened
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: pbureau why not just cat the stinking thing?
<ascheel> pbureau: you don't realize how big 1.2 gigs is, my friend.  ;)
<huntsville> good morning all, quick question.  Ubuntu Server 9.04, "apt-get upgrade" shows several packages being held back including kernel.  I'm assuming apt-get has a configuration file somewhere where its holding these files back.  Any idea where??
<blackxored> Hi guys, help with debmirror, see here: http://pastebin.com/xH2qi7Sz this started happening after a power failure but it seems unrelated
<x[x]> ok guys... the text crashed
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: pbureau if you add the user to sudoers or the group, unless you lock it to the specific binary, you're opening yourself up for a world of pain.
<pbureau> ascheel: yes I do... been around computers since 1976, what is your point ? cat just scroll displays the file he can use CTL-C at any time to clear out of it
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: if you just used cat /path/to/file | less what shows up?
<inveratulo> Hi all -- I'm having problems running Ubuntu under a RH5 xen host, keep getting these messages http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TkMT3dXH
<SpaceGhostC2C> pbureau: what's his computer specs? It'd be murder on an older system.
<nerea> kxam
<x[x]> ok i typed cat /blah .. and ALOT of is copieg
<ATI> hi guys urgent help needed please
<nerea> ola
<x[x]> its loading in termnal like a ****
<nerea> k tal
<ascheel> it's not copying.  cat is going to go for HOURS
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: do this: cat /path/to/file | less
<ascheel> *sigh*
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: with the pipe and the less
<pbureau> SpaceGhostC2C: well this is 2010, one woudl hope he not using a 4004 chipset based pc still
<ripthejacker> hi guys need help there is no version.h header file in include/linux/
<SpaceGhostC2C> ascheel: it's as efficient as opening an editor.
<ripthejacker> which is required by wmware
<SpaceGhostC2C> pbureau: you assume too much my friend.
<pbureau> SpaceGhostC2C: lol
<monra> Hello, does anybody knows any pdf viewer program for Ubuntu other than okular, evince, xpdf, acrobat reader?
<nerea> daniel shuhmacher
<nerea> hallo
<kamanashisroy> hi, how do I copy protect my live disc ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> monra: there are many. Would you like a link?
<Stargaze> monra, type apt-cache search pdf
<monra> SpaceGhostC2C: yup, sure thanks
<BruceChang> IS it possible to install the portage under Karmic?
<pbureau> x[x]: if your cat still scrolling using CTL-C should abort it
<hydester> anybody know of a good image editing tool that would allow me to easily annotate an image/screenshot?  i was playing with Shutter, but my only problem is that i'd like to annotate it in layers so i can later come back and update the screenshot and "tweak" the annotations instead of redoing it each time
<SpaceGhostC2C> monra: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+pdf+viewer&aq=f&aqi=g3&aql=&oq=
<ripthejacker> -need help please
<x[x]> ok .. as far as i can see.. its alot of copiedg and copieG
<pbureau> hydester: gimp
<BruceChang> -need help
<nerea> mira  soy  espanish
<ripthejacker> can anyone help
<pbureau> !es | nerea
<ubottu> nerea: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: cat /path/to/file | less
<pbureau> ripthejacker: state the issue ...
<x[x]> SpaceGhostC2C:  what will that do?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask | BruceChang
<nerea> por que no entiendo ni huevo
<ubottu> BruceChang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ATI> i am using ubuntu 9.10 32 bit on my brand new laptop and of course it had to have ati mobility card
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es > nerea
<ubottu> nerea, please see my private message
<sam_sam> i downloaded a linux iso image through  torrent (1.5gb)( in multiple sessions ). but by mistake in 1 session mounted partitions in wrong order so i see the file at two places both are incomplete . cannot merge them : 2GB ram ( memory exhausted ) any other way than redownload ?
<ripthejacker> pbureau: there is no version.h file in /include/linux/
<nerea> ok
<pbureau> ATI: what video card model is it ?
<ripthejacker> pbureau: its required by wnware
<hydester> pbureau: i had issues with gimp drawing circles/boxes with text inside and having that move as an object instead of just moving the whole layer.  i'd end up with tons of layers.  at least it seems much more clunky than i'd hope for this task
<nerea> goodbyle
<ATI> radeon hd 5740
<pbureau> hydester: sorry what I sue.
<pbureau> use
<BruceChang> SpaceGhostC2C: got it.  Thanks
<pbureau> ATI: ubuntu with gnome ?
<ATI> yes
<ubuntu_> hello guys. pls help me out with this one: I formated my "Home" partition, but now I cannot boot again. Is there a way to restore my backup without reinstalling the OS?
<x[x]> SpaceGhostC2C: what will that command do . i have the text file open .. it appears to be alot of copieDG and copieG and so on
<pbureau> ATI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<hydester> pbureau: is there a plugin to make arrows, etc. without having to draw triagles or manually do it?
<pbureau> ATI: check that out, solved my problem
<ripthejacker> pbureau: please help
<BruceChang> I wasn informed the portage can be insstalled in the Linux other than gentoo. I am wondering if there is any way to install that in Ubuntu 9.10
<huntsville> Quick question re: Ubuntu Server 9.04, "apt-get upgrade" shows several packages being held back including kernel.  I'm assuming apt-get has a configuration file somewhere where its holding these files back.  Any idea where??
<ATI> i have been trying since 10 pm last night to get catalyst 10-2 for linux to work
<coz_> hunterburns,  out of curiosity did you do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<monra> SpaceGhostC2C: Ok :P, let me rephrase my question, is there any other pdf viewer for ubuntu other than okular, evince(which I think is the same with kpdf?), xpdf, acrobat reader and GV(found it through your link)?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, could you tell us about your "backup" , how it was done
<theadmin> huntsville: somewhere in /etc/apt/preferences.d
<pbureau> ATI, software manager - search ATI - install that
<ATI> keeps saying no video driver is installed
<ubuntu_> I copyed all my home partition to another partition
<SpaceGhostC2C> monra: try bestbots it should have a long list.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !best > monra
<ubottu> monra, please see my private message
<coz_> ATI,  which card do you have?
<jiohdi> huntsville: did you try apt-get -f install
<Svenska> Hi. After a recent update my gamepad is used to move the mouse pointer in X11. Because I want to play games with it, I want to disable this behavior without disabling the whole gamepad. Anyone here who can help?
<pbureau> ripthejacker: search for getlibs and run it you /directory/wmware and it will find the missing libs for you
<coz_> ATI,  I am assuming ati by your nick but which card specifically    lspci | grep -i vga
<ATI> radeon hd 5740
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ok so i think the first thing to do would be to work out the user id number that owns the files on your backup.
<huntsville> theadmin, there is no preferences.d directory by default on 9.04 :)
<ubuntu_> ok, what can i do?
<coz_> ATI,  ok you may want to speak with soreau  about that particular card and which driver can be used with it
<indus_> ATI, hi
<theadmin> huntsville: Ah, sorry, i'm on Karmic
<coz_> ATI,    For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<airtonix> ubuntu_, (theoretically this should be the user id number of the user you have for the installation you have running sans home folder.)
<ripthejacker> pbureau: i am installing wmware
<indus_> ATI, i dont think it will work with your card
<x[x]> SpaceGhostC2C: what will that command do . i have the text file open .. it appears to be alot of copieDG and copieG and so on
<Brandano> conn dropped
<airtonix> ubuntu_, what is the status of the 'home' partition at this point ?
<Svenska> Hi. After a recent update my gamepad is used to move the mouse pointer in X11. Because I want to play games with it, I want to disable this behavior without disabling the whole gamepad. Anyone here who can help?
<huntsville> jiohdi, -f doesn't force them to be installed
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: do this : man cat
<ripthejacker> indus_: rajeev?
<ouyes> there is a tool name md5sum in ubuntu ,how can find the source code of it?
<indus_> ripthejacker, yes
<ubuntudualboot> every time I try to install GRUB bootloader (on the alt install CD) it says "UNABLE TO INSTALL GRUB IN (ha0,#). EXECUTING 'grub-install (ha0,#) FAILED. THIS IS A FATAL ERROR. Where # is the sda number of the boot partition.
<SpaceGhostC2C> x[x]: prints the contents of the file to stdout
<pbureau> Ati, on the docyument of ATI 10.2 on page 2 or 3 is your card listed ?
<indus_> ripthejacker, you?
<ubuntu_> I restored the copy of Home but still it says at begining that cannot mount home partition
<ubuntudualboot> what did I do wrong?
<ATI> no
<airtonix> ubuntu_, how did you attempt to restore it ?
<ripthejacker> indus_: arey im akhil
<theadmin> ouyes: Look here for details (it's a part of GNU Coreutils) http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/
<ripthejacker> indus_: uve added me in gmail chat
<monra> SpaceGhostC2C: sorry but what is bestbots? I see ubottu's message, I don't want to take a poll on which is the best pdf viewer. I'm just found out that when printing with evince I can print in my duplex printer with bad quality, and with okular I can print good quality but NOT duplex. So I was searching for another pdf viewer to both print in duplex anf have good quality. Thank you anyway
<indus_> ripthejacker, hmm dont remember
<ubuntu_> i copied the files back to the "home" partition after formating it
<indus_> ripthejacker, from where
<ripthejacker> indus_: remember the mallu from mumbai
<pbureau> Ati , Application - software center - search fopr ATI, install that driver
<indus_> ripthejacker, aah yes
<airtonix> ubuntu_, and you did this with a live cd i presume ?
<ouyes> theadmin, thanks
<ripthejacker> can u help me?
<ubuntudualboot> every time I try to install GRUB bootloader (on the alt install CD) it says "UNABLE TO INSTALL GRUB IN (ha0,#). EXECUTING 'grub-install (ha0,#) FAILED. THIS IS A FATAL ERROR. Where # is the sda number of the boot partition. What did I do wrong anyone???
<ubuntu_> yes
<Svenska> Hi. After a recent update my gamepad is used to move the mouse pointer in X11. Because I want to play games with it, I want to disable this behavior without disabling the whole gamepad. Anyone here who can help?
<ATI> i did and i get the resault
<indus_> ATI, ok it works with your card
<ripthejacker> well noone is responding
<ATI> no video card in use
<DJones> ubuntudualboot: Is that a copy & paste of the error message? If it is, it references ha0, I would expect that to be hd0
<lqiang> verygood place
<SpaceGhostC2C> monra: your question isn't to find more pdf readers. You need to ask for about printing with pdf readers.
<pbureau> wait did you  instakll the DRIVER or ATI catalyst ?
<ripthejacker> i cant find version.h header file required by vmware installation
<Dolp> How do i switch my IP?
<Dolp> it's dynamic
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ok from my limited experience with this scenario i believe the issue is that the user id doesn not match. and that there are several inconsistancies with the current home partition... does fstab specify that /home is to be mounted on your 'home' partition ?
<ripthejacker> i checked in the folder and the file is actually missing
<ATI> ati catalyst
<ubuntudualboot> DJones: I've tried that also.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dolp: depends on your ISP
<Dolp> it's dyamic spaceghostc2c
<theadmin> Dolp: If it's dynamic it should switch automatically
<Svenska> Hi. After a recent update my gamepad is used to move the mouse pointer in X11. Because I want to play games with it, I want to disable this behavior without disabling the whole gamepad. Anyone here who can help?
<pbureau> ATI: ati catalyst is only good for the 10.2 drivers , get teh ATI drivers shown on the serach and you will be set
<theadmin> !patience | Svenska
<ubottu> Svenska: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dolp> without reseting my modem theadmin
<ubuntu_> I suppose yes, because it used to do so before foremating it.how do i check that?
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: grub starts partition-counting at 0. so /dev/sda1 = (hd0,0)
<theadmin> Dolp: Doubt that is possible
<Svenska> theadmin: okay.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dolp: you can't really. You have to turn off the modem.
<Dolp> you can with windows theadmin.
<theadmin> Dolp: Oh, how? :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dolp: no you can't. It's not software related.
<Dolp> rly? ubuntu has no ipconfig iprelease?
<ATI> ok i will try again thanks guys
<monra> SpaceGhostC2C: Well that's true, but after searching for an hour the reason why okular isn't printing duplex I couldn't find anything. So I thought maybe I should check other pdf reader! :) Thank you for time, I guess I will have to keep looking for that answer
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dolp: that's only internally.
<llutz> Dolp: dhclient <your-net-interface>
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dolp: won't change your external IP.
<ubuntudualboot> llutz I've tried that also
<ubuntudualboot> llutz how do you spell your nick?
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: llutz
<Dolp> ipconfig /renew <--windows has that, what do i use?
<SpaceGhostC2C> monra: try asking about printing PDF's in ubuntu. That's the best question for your situation.
<llutz> Dolp: dhclient <your-net-interface>
<Dolp> k
<Dolp> llutz whats a net interface?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dolp: that does not get you a new external IP.
<k4rt33k> e/quit
<airtonix> ubuntu_, 1) get a list of the partitions with : sudo fdisk -l and identify the partition that you recently formatted.note down the address which would like "/dev/something" 2) check the /etc/fstab file... you can do this with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and look at the line which talks about mounting /home...does it point to the same address you found in step one ?
<llutz> Dolp:ethX, wlanX, athX
<ubuntudualboot> llutz obviously I cant read that so could you capitalise or lower case as needed so I can read it
<ubuntudualboot> every time I try to install GRUB bootloader (on the alt install CD) it says "UNABLE TO INSTALL GRUB IN (ha0,#). EXECUTING 'grub-install (ha0,#) FAILED. THIS IS A FATAL ERROR. Where # is the sda number of the boot partition. What did I do wrong anyone???
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: LL
<monra> SpaceGhostC2C: ok thanks :)
<llutz> !pm >dolp
<ubottu> dolp, please see my private message
<Dolp> how do i tell what my net interface is?
<ubuntudualboot> llutz your nick doesnt auto complete
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: hint: use a more readable font
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: LLUTZ in lowercase.
<theadmin> Dolp: ethX is ethernet, wlanX is wireless and pppX is modem
<ubuntudualboot> llutz im using a live cd
<Dolp> riite
<SpaceGhostC2C> oh, silly aussie. Doesn't listen much.
<rodolfo_> /whois $me
<pbureau> identity crisis rodolfo_
<ubuntudualboot> every time I try to install GRUB bootloader (on the alt install CD) it says "UNABLE TO INSTALL GRUB IN (ha0,#). EXECUTING 'grub-install (ha0,#) FAILED. THIS IS A FATAL ERROR. Where # is the sda number of the boot partition. What did I do wrong anyone???
<rodolfo_> pbureau, hahah
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: use /dev/sdXY notation
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: if you can bear with me for a second, this is what I am attempting to do with sudoers: %dialout localhost = /usr/bin/wvdial, /usr/sbin/pppd
<Brandano> works for wvdial, not for pppd
<ubuntudualboot> llutz I've tried that too.
<airtonix> ubuntu_, also when typing messages here could you prefix it with the nick of the person you are talking to so that their client takes care of notifications...makes it easier to track conversations in a large room.
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: "... (ha#). Where # is the sda number of the boot partition." <- that's nonsense
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: I don't use pppd. I just wouldn't do it how you are. Unsafe.
<ubuntudualboot> llutz why are you making suggestions if you couldnt understand my question?
<llutz> ubuntudualboot: there is no "(ha)" in grub, it's (hdx,y) and grub counts different from /dev/sdXY
<SpaceGhostC2C> !patience > ubuntudualboot
<ubottu> ubuntudualboot, please see my private message
<ubuntudualboot> llutz why are you making suggestions if you couldnt understand my question?
<rodolfo_> Hey people, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit yesterday, and since then I am trying to set 1280x800 resolution. (At the moment, the maximum is 800x600). There's no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ and I don't know how to create one. Can someone help me?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: i think it's ok
<pbureau> rodolfo_: what video card ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: We're all volunteers here. Treat llutz with more kindness, he's trying to help you.
<rodolfo_> pbureau, it's onboard
<ubuntu_> airtonix: the fstab says sdb5 is home and i think thats true,,,
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: I don't see how you'd go about escalating privileges. I mean more than what you are allowed already if you are a member of the group
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: s/he's trying/was trying/
<airtonix> ubuntu_, so fstab has /home setup to mount on your desired partition ?
<ubuntu_> yes
<airtonix> ubuntu_, so far so good.
<ubuntudualboot> yes but he's wasting his time and mine by giving me instructions on a question he says he doesn't understand
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: it's not that you're doin it wrong.
<airtonix> ubuntu_, so next step is the check the user id numbers
<ubuntu_> airtonix: there was no reason for it to change...
<rodolfo_> pbureau, any idea?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, of course... but we all need to be 'on the same page' just so there is no misunderstandings
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: then possibly clarify. Drop the issue now, llutz has no interest in helping you. Ask the question again in a little while, or rephrase it to be clearer.
<ubuntudualboot> every time I try to install GRUB bootloader (on the alt install CD) it says "UNABLE TO INSTALL GRUB IN (ha0,#). EXECUTING 'grub-install (ha0,#) FAILED. THIS IS A FATAL ERROR. Where # is the sda number of the boot partition. What did I do wrong anyone??? I've tried several notations and none of them work.
<ubuntu_> airtonix: ok what i do next?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: ha0?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, i assume you are currently using the live cd ?
<lack> I'm trying to upgrade mysql (Jaunty) and running into an error.  Any ideas where i should look to find out what's going on?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: yes
<ubuntudualboot> if you want me to clarify, please make that clear and ask
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: specifically ha0?
<ubuntudualboot> yesw
<theadmin> ubuntudualboot: grub doesn't use (ha0,#), grub uses "hd(0,1)" scheme
<nerea> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: you're doin' it wrong. try hda1
<ubuntudualboot> theadmin: i've tried that notation as well
<nerea> what you name?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | nerea
<ubottu> nerea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pbureau> rodolfo_: hang on a sec.
<airtonix> ubuntu_, and that you formatted your desired home partition from the live cd... which means that the home partition is owned by the live cd user and has the live cd users id number... not the id number that your 'real' user had.
<rodolfo_> ok
<theadmin> ubuntudualboot: Have you tried "grub-install /dev/sda1"? Or similar
<ubuntu_> yes this is what i did
<theadmin> ubuntudualboot: Err, i meant to say "/dev/sda"
<orson> ubuntudualboot: what partition in /dev/sdXY notation you want to install grub ?
<theadmin> orson: Isn't GRUB supposed to be installed on top of the drive, in the bootsector?
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: doesn't hafta be.
<orson> theadmin: you can install it wherever you want
<ubuntu_> airtonix: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: but he has a hd not sd going for him.
<orson> theadmin: mbr, pbr
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ok so you've already restored the backups ?
<ubuntudualboot> theadmin: i've tried that
<theadmin> orson: pbr?
<tzanger> good morning
<orson> theadmin: partition boot record
<ubuntu_> airtonix: as i said before yes
<ubuntudualboot> actually im using sd
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: partition boot recod
<tzanger> is there any way to get nfsd to allow me to re-export an nfs-mounted directory?
<theadmin> orson: Oh.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: is it a sata drive?
<tzanger> i.e. I have /mnt/some_nfs_servers_dir
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: im assuming, yes
<airtonix> ubuntu_, because the first thing you'll need to do is change the owner of the /home directory to the root user of your real system... but to do that you need chown it by userid not username...
<tzanger> and I'd like to have this box export /mnt/some_nfs_dir
<orson> SpaceGhostC2C: even if your system names /dev/hda or /dev/sda, grub always uses (hdX,Y)
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: is this a laptop?
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<orson> ubuntudualboot: what partition in /dev/sdXY notation you want to install grub ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> orson: you can install using udev device nodes.
<ubuntu_> airtonix: ok, how i am supposed to do that/
<ubuntudualboot> orson: yup. tried that
<airtonix> ubuntu_, and when i say /home i don't mena your home folder (/home/blah) i mean the /home... (which means this is easier if you just clean the partition again.
<nerea> mira hablas español o que
<orson> SpaceGhostC2C: that's why i asekd him
<DJones> !es | nerea
<ubottu> nerea: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<orson> ubuntudualboot: would you please answer: what partition in /dev/sdXY notation you want to install grub to?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: so i need to reformat it?
<ubuntudualboot> /dev/sda5/
<ubuntudualboot> /dev/sda5
<airtonix> ubuntu_, or just wipe it...which ever you find easier...make sure you still have that backup
<stetho> Hi. Can anyone suggest why I can't get Perl on an Ubuntu server to connect to the local MySQL database - Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' where it works for PHP and from the command line. I've set apparmor to complain.
<nerea> ola
<orson> ubuntudualboot: have you tried exacatly that notation?
<ubuntudualboot> yes
<erUSUL> nerea: hi
<ubuntu_> ok, I will erase everything on the /home partition, correct?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: ok, I will erase everything on the /home partition, correct?
<coz_> stetho,  if no one can answer that here you might want to try  ##linux  channel...they tend to have a broader overview if issues
<airtonix> ubuntu_, yep
<theadmin> ubuntudualboot: Did you use "/dev/sda5/" or "/dev/sda5"? The last one is correct, first one points at sda5 as a folder
<ubuntudualboot> i used the last one
<orson> ubuntudualboot: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please
<SpaceGhostC2C> nerea: can you speak English? If not, try going to #ubuntu-es
<theadmin> ubuntudualboot: Hm, weird
<orson> !paste > ubuntudualboot
<ubottu> ubuntudualboot, please see my private message
<pbureau> rodolfo_: okay so its onboard then try thsi in a terminal window "lspci -v" look for VGA and copy paste ONLY that line (for example mine shows -> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<MixLaToR> guys...the .conkyrc file is still the configuration file for conky under karmic too ?
<stetho> coz_ thanks but I asked here first as it looks like an Ubuntu issue. Works fine on Fedora.
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: yes.
<ubuntu_> airtonix: ok and now?
<ubuntudualboot> orson: i can't paste. im installing this on another system
<ubuntu_> airtonix: now the /home partition is clean
<airtonix> ubuntu_, create a folder called 'home'
<ubuntu_> air where?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: where?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, on the home partition i think
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: no worries.
<ubuntudualboot> could this be due to a corrupt install CD?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: did it
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ok one sec i'll check some syntax
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntu_: not likely, feel free to try again. Why can't you use the livecd for installation?
<coz_> stetho,  mm interesting  but I would still go to ##linux at some point if it cant be resolved here :)
<abhi_nav> hello
<ubuntu_> SpaceGhostC2C: don't want to reinstall everything again...i had just finished re-seting up everything
<rodolfo_> pbureau, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<pbureau> SpaceGhostC2C: you where rigth about assuming things.... lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> pbureau: was he on ancient hardware?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, your real root users id number should be 0 in pretty much all cases...
<kmahl> yo people, i got one assignment and i don't know exacty how to solve it, i searched on google, but its to dificult for me
<pbureau> SpaceGhostC2C: look at rodolfo_ video card
<pbureau> sis 717
<SpaceGhostC2C> pbureau: oh snap.
<n16h7f0x> anybody can suggest me a tutorial to install ubuntu encrypted but don't want to use  entire hard disk...tryied it manualy but didn't manage to set up the partitions...please advice
<airtonix> ubuntu_, i assume you have your home backup on an external hardrive ?
<jalons> is there a way to combine clipboards, so if I copy text in, say, xterm I can paste it with the same keyboard shortcuts into firefox/chrome/whatever?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: no on another partition of internal hd
<kmahl> i need to Write a script. The script should display the path to your homedirectory and the terminal type that you are using. Additionally it shows all the services started up in runlevel 3 on your system. (hint: use HOME, TERM and ls /etc/rc3.d/S*)
<jalons> i.e., if i highlight a line in xterm, I need to middle click to paste, I can't shift-insert into firefox's browser
<pbureau> rodolfo_: I am going to ask instead of assuming, you have updated (update manager shwos no updates to be done) right >?
<Dr_Willis> jalons:  theres clipboard manager tools that 'sync' the clipboard with the 'selection buffer'
<ubuntu_> airtonix: i created the "home" folder in /home as root.is this ok?
<erUSUL> jalons: paste with middle click is supported in all apps
<jalons> erUSUL: Yes, but I rarely touch the mosue
<kmahl> i started on the script but i dont know how to show what terminal type i am using
<rodolfo_> pbureau, yes, I did ~200mb download of system updates yesterday
<Dr_Willis> jalons:  check out gclipper I think.. is the name
<jalons> Dr_Willis: Thanks! I'll google based on selection buffer and clipboard syncing
<orson> kmahl: if your teacher wanted US to do your homework, he'd asked us directly :)
<erUSUL> jalons: See Dr_Willis response then :)
<airtonix> ubuntu_, yep i think this is the goal...
<jalons> erUSUL: Thank you for your assistance as well :)
<ubuntu_> airtonix: ok what i do next?
<theadmin> kmahl: So what's the problem? "echo $HOME && echo $TERM && ls /etc/rc3.d/S*", as you said yourself
<rodolfo_> pbureau, I've read on forums that I should add the 1280x800 option on /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but that file doesn't exist! So they say I should create one, but I dont know how (I dont have permission)
<lack> Aha, I think apparmor is kicking mysql around.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rodolfo_: is this your machine?>
<airtonix> ubuntu_, we need to get the uid of your real user as you would be normally without the livecd... if you use this command you should be able to get it : ls -n /path/to/your/home/backup
<n16h7f0x> anybody can suggest me a tutorial to install ubuntu encrypted but don't want to use  entire hard disk...tryied it manualy but didn't manage to set up the partitions...please advice
<rodolfo_> SpaceGhostC2C, yes, I installed Ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntu_: my message earlier was supposed to go to ubuntudualboot.
<erUSUL> rodolfo_: sudo Xorg -configure
<usernet> after update kernel, virtualbox broken,??
<airtonix> ubuntu_, the uid will be the 3rd coloumn the 4th coloumn should be the gid of that user
<SpaceGhostC2C> rodolfo_: you can use sudo
<Oekel1> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL: isn't the best way to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<abhi_nav> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi
<theadmin> usernet: Run "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup", and install "dkms" in order to avoid this in future
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rodolfo_> SpaceGhostC2C, yeah, but I dont know the command to create/edit a file on terminal
<rodolfo_> *console
<llutz> rodolfo_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: that gives a practiacally empty xorg.conf this days afaik
<SpaceGhostC2C> rodolfo_: if you need to make a file you can just use your editor. I prefer vim, but there are many.
<abhi_nav> SpaceGhostC2C: hi
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: but yous you can do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL: what does that do? the -phigh.
<pbureau> rodolfo_:  stand by it is a known bug in ubuntu
<theadmin> rodolfo_: You can edit files with vi or nano, to just create an empty file, use touch
<pbureau> rodolfo_: searching for resolution
<kmahl> where do i find the directory for my terminal?
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: autodetect most things. (it will not ask anything)
<nibbler__> kmahl: pwd ?
<Oekel1> is there someone who can help me with  $HOME/.asoundrc
<Oekel1> I can't see my "virtual" device in jack
<l3ns> hi everyone
<l3ns> how can I enable twinview on this machine, hardy heron
<l3ns> ?
<theadmin> kmahl: Hm, let me see, i think "which $TERM" would give it to you
<AndyGraybeal> what file should i edit to change my regular users umask to 0002 in /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?  or should i make my own file?
<erUSUL> l3ns: nvidia-settings ?
<ikonia> l3ns: you have to use the nvidia restricted drivers
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  i always install nvidia drivers and use the nvidia-settings tool
<ikonia> !twinview > l3ns
<ubottu> l3ns, please see my private message
<phrearch> hm, what repo package do i need to install to get all the mono libraries?
<SpaceGhostC2C> rodolfo_: or you can do something advanced and use cat > /etc/X11/xorg.conf <<EOF and then type or paste in your settings, then on a new line type EOF in all caps.
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: ~/.profile
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: i thought the ~/.profile wasn't read by gnome?
<AndyGraybeal> er.. gdm
<AndyGraybeal> or something
<theadmin> AndyGraybeal: It's read on log in to GNOME, so it is
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: iv'e been reading that i should set it in Xsessions.d .. i have ubuntu 8.10
<erUSUL> AndyGraybeal: not really sure... work from cli most of the time ;)
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: i can't use the live CD because im installing a fully encrypted dualboot system
<Dr_Willis> AndyGraybeal:  that would do it for all users perhaps. that may or may not be what you want
<rodolfo_> ok, i created the xorg.conf file. I should restart the system now
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo_:  or just restart X
<kmahl> i mean is there an executable file this terminal, like in windows?
<xrfang> how to "print" or merge a bunch of png image files into a single pdf file? any free software in the ubuntu repo? thanks
<l3ns> erUSUL: where can I see the nvidia-settings tool?
<rodolfo_> really? how?
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: do you have any other suggestions?
<today> i have problem with " shift" keyboard when i upgrade gnome 2.28
<today> can you help me
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo_:  sudo service gdm restart   (is one way)
<Davedan> is it possible to install a ppa package that is built for Lucid on Karmic? https://launchpad.net/~jdub/+archive/devel
<today> ^^
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: reinstall with the livecd.
<erUSUL> l3ns: if it is installed is in System>Preferences>Nvidia-settings
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: i can't use the live CD because im installing a fully encrypted dualboot system
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: unless you can't.
<Dr_Willis> Davedan:  that can break things badly if it even works
<erUSUL> l3ns: but to make permanent changes run it as root « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<theadmin> Hm. "echo $(lsb-release --short --codename)" should return "karmic" on a karmic box, right?
<Davedan> Dr_Willis thanks
<ubuntu_> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/PYcs4msd
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: you think there's security there? Hmm. Well, then... No, I have no answer for you.
<l3ns> erUSUL: i'm using now the laptop which is 14", and I attached it to a 21" lcd..
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: apparently my trouble is caused by the fact that the standard user is not a member of the "dip" group.  Indeed, no user is, and there's already a couple of bug reports about it in launchpad
<erUSUL> theadmin: is lsb_release
<theadmin> erUSUL: oopsie
<today> can you help me, i dont use shift keyboard when i upgrade Gnome sell 2.29 :(?
<kmahl> is the terminal in ubuntu a file that i can execute like in windows?
<theadmin> kmahl: Kinda
<kmahl> where do i find this file?
<SpaceGhostC2C> today: your question doesn't make any sense.
<theadmin> kmahl: It is /usr/bin/gnome-terminal normally
<erUSUL> kmahl: gnome-terminal ? there are a lot of terminal emulators and a few shells to choose from
<kmahl> thanx
<SpaceGhostC2C> !gksudo > kmahl
<ubottu> kmahl, please see my private message
<Brandano> so I can just give the "dialup" group permission to execute wvdial (and wvdial only!) and should be set
<erUSUL> kmahl: ubuntu uses gnome-terminal + bash
<today> SpaceGhostC2C: i dont understan what you say
<airtonix> ubuntu_, hmm and you made that backup via a command such as : cp /home /media/MyFiles ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: that way, no root permissions are needed.
<ubuntu_> no through dolphin
<kmahl> kan i write gnome-terminal --version to find out what version i have of the terminal?
<today> i relly want to how we can fix my error
<SpaceGhostC2C> today: your question. It does not make sense.
<ubuntu_> airtonix: no through dolphin
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ah so you dragged the /home folder into your backup drive ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL: by default :)
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: were you going to explain to me why that's not secure or is it off topic if *I* ask about it?
<theadmin> okay, so "echo $(lsb_release --short --codename) main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/somerepo" looks fine, right?
<Dr_Willis> kmahl:  try it and see
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: right
<rik840> Entrez le texte ici...hola
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: Not here. It's got some fallacies that make the whole thing pointless to encrypt / I encrypt /home sometimes, but not for my main machine, which is secure.
<Empoyona> ola
<erUSUL> theadmin: no it lacks the rest of the repo line deb http://whatevermirror.somehost.com/blah
<Empoyona> ola?
<today> uhm, when i upgrade Gnome shell 2.29, i dont use "shift keyboard"
<rik840> como estas
<SpaceGhostC2C> Empoyona Hell
<erUSUL> Empoyona: hi; wellcome to ubuntu support channel
<Empoyona> hello
<theadmin> erUSUL: Yeah, forgot that %)
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: could you please clarify "not here"?
<MixLaToR> guys ... how to install mysql under ubuntu please ?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: how can i fix it?
<erUSUL> MixLaToR: sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<erUSUL> !lamp > MixLaToR
<ubottu> MixLaToR, please see my private message
<MixLaToR> erUSUL, thanks.
<theadmin> MixLaToR: may i suggest to install LAMP altogether? Would be a better idea
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: no. You want a encrypted system, that's your call. I can't help you with it. Sorry.
<MixLaToR> theadmin, i want just mysql
<airtonix> ubuntu_, i dont think we need the home folder we created on your home partition... im thinking just copy that nikolas folder on there. (which is probably what you did in the first place )
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: just mysql? No apache or php?
<theadmin> MixLaToR: Well, okay, then do what erUSUL said
<usernet> theadmin: Makefile:147: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel
<usernet> . Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop
<sluxor> how do I stop a user from logging into KDE?
<today> SpaceGhostC2C: can you help me
<SpaceGhostC2C> today: no. Sorry.
<ubuntu_> airtonix: yes i did and it didn't work. is there a way i can fix it please?
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: I apologise but, I'm very confused as to what you're trying to tell me.
<Dr_Willis> sluxor:  what do you want them to log into?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, but you'd still need to make sure that the uid of the folders you copy have the uid of the nikolas user on the system
<today> you wellcome
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, theadmin i installed them one by one
<sluxor> Well I just want them to not be able to log in via KDM
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubuntudualboot: I am saying that encryption is silly, that's all.
<theadmin> sluxor: Try "sudo usermod -L username" to lock the account
<sluxor> but to be able to log in via say SSH
<ubuntu_> airtonix: can you please guide me through that?
<lack> Does upgrading mysql change the apparmor.d profile as part of the 'configure' step?
<ubuntudualboot> SpaceGhostC2C: ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: are you wanting to make a lamp stack?
<sluxor> yep thanx but I need to allow them to login in other ways
<Dr_Willis> sluxor:  you dont want them to be able to sit down and login to the machine locally?
<sluxor> no
<sluxor> remotely only
<Dr_Willis> Lock the door. :)
<sluxor> via ssh and ftp
<sluxor> lol
<theadmin> sluxor: If you want to disable KDE login only, i think you can do so via KDE's control tools... kuser, to be specifically
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, no idea ..
<SpaceGhostC2C> sluxor: Physically lock things down.
<pbureau> Dr_Willis: or remove teh keyboard
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: what is it for?
<AndyGraybeal> Dr_Willis: okay, thank you
<airtonix> erUSUL, i've forgotten how to determine the UID of a user on a system when looking at said system from a livecd... a home folder needs to be restored from a simple cp type backup which didn't preserve user id and permissions...
<erUSUL> lack: compiling from source ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: a website?
<l3ns> how do I restart the X server?
<Guest25509> ok I got an easy one for you all
<Dr_Willis> pbureau:  yep. i was going to say that also.. :) I cant imagine why its that big a deal.
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  sudo service gdm restart (is one way)
<sluxor> SpaceGhostC2C, I'd love to but my landlord wouldnt appreciate locks on the bedroom door.
<erUSUL> airtonix: look into the /etc/passwd file ?
<sluxor> lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ask Guest25509
<Guest25509> where the hell does Ubuntu store the Places Menu?
<airtonix> erUSUL, cheers
<Guest25509> I want to back it up
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, just testing some views..
<erUSUL> airtonix: no problem
<Guest25509> from command line
<SpaceGhostC2C> sluxor: you need a new landlord.
<pbureau> sluxor: trying to prevent roomates to use the box then ?
<rodolfo_> Hello, I'm back. I created a xorg.conf with this content http://www.pastebin.org/107404 and now I can have 1024x768 resolution. But I still want 1280x800, anyone got any idea?
<Dr_Willis> Guest25509:  you mean the extra added bookmarks? or the actual default values? what are you wanting to do with it exactly?
<rodolfo_> I created it on /etc/x11/
<theadmin> Guest25509: It's dynamic. It is generated from all devices connected, your nautilus bookmarks, and all the FTP and shares you're connected to.
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: what is the purpose? Are you just playing with databases?
<pbureau> rodolfo_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958 its a known bug, "tpurch' is working on it
<airtonix> ubuntu_, try this to find the uid of your user on the system : cat /etc/passwd | grep nikolas
<Guest25509> am I showing up as Guest25509?
<theadmin> Guest25509: Yes
<Dr_Willis> Guest25509:  yes :)
<Guest25509> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> Guest25509: try asking without being offensive.
<airtonix> ubuntu_, assuming you have the root partition mounted
<sluxor> I want to give them access via FTP/SSH but not directly
<sluxor> :P
<ines> ola
<sluxor> its so they wouldnt waste time on facebook when we're supposed to head out to the clubs
<ines> jaja
<SpaceGhostC2C> sluxor: door locks are the only way to make sure they don't use your machine.
<Guest25509> but if I add locations to my places menu won't that be stored somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> sluxor:  yea.. good reason....
<Dr_Willis> sluxor:  why not just block facebook.
<erUSUL> rodolfo_: in line 39 instead of "vesa" put "sis"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<theadmin> Guest25509: How? Bookmarking is the only way known to me
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, something like that :D ...i wont store all the stuffs here in my laptop...coz the great part is in the deskop PC with windows...some i'm wondering how it's under linux...
<pbureau> sluxor: so lock pc with password... (ie log in with your id and lock screen saver requires password)
<sluxor> because they'l find another social networking site to do it on
<sluxor> lol
<Guest25509> Yes, bookmarking
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: encasing in concrete works too
<Guest25509> where are they stored?
<kmahl> if i have to change the permission on my script so that i can run it, what do you think that means?
<theadmin> Guest25509: Hm, nautilus... let me dig into it
<airtonix> ubuntu_, if you don't have the root partition of your real system mounted then that command wont return anything... i suggest mounting it on /media/oldroot then running : cat /media/oldroot/etc/passwd | grep nikolas
<SpaceGhostC2C> sluxor: if they can get to your computer, they can just use ssh to connect and view facebook through your machine. If you don't want them on the machine, lock the door. Don't give them physical access.
<Dr_Willis> Guest25509:  the actual bookmarks - theres a bookmark manager, or you can use the sidebar in the fule manager to add/delet them
<SpaceGhostC2C> Brandano: that's only for systems you don't want to deal with again.
<Guest25509> I am aware but I want to find the folder they are stored in
<MixLaToR> one last question...how to make my windows 7 boot first ?
<Guest25509> I want to make a copy
<Brandano> SpaceGhostC2C: Or for thos systems that didn't get the hint until it was to late. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: if you want only mysql, as in nothing but mysql sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Dr_Willis> Guest25509:  they are not in a folder. they are gconf file settings i belive
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, i get it man..cheers
<user2010> I have a supermicro server with dual xeon 5405 2 ghz. I have vt turned on in the bios yet Ubuntu says VT is not supported. any one has seens this before?>
<airtonix> ubuntu_, you should get a line like : USERNAME:x:1000:1000:YOURNAME,,,:/home/USERNAME:/bin/bash (all captials words replaced with your username)
<theadmin> Guest25509: Aha, found it. $HOME/.gtk-bookmarks
<MixLaToR> one last question...how do i make win 7 as the default system to boot from ?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/X5iskCJx
<rodolfo_> pbureau, thanks for the link! erUSUL, ok did it, Im going to restart now.
<theadmin> Guest25509: Be aware that it's not a folder, but a file
<kmahl> and why do i have to write chmod u+x filename.sh to be able to test it in the terminal ?
<erUSUL> kmahl: normal behavior. you have to explicity give execute perms in unix (not like in windows that anything ending in .exe can be executed)
<erUSUL> rodolfo_: you only need to restart X
<Guest25509> thanks theadmin
<Guest25509> let me look
<ubuntu_> airtonix: now what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: if you're using grub 2, IDK https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sluxor> is there any way to disable users that exist on the system and arent locked from logging into the machine via KDM?
<sluxor> thats all i really want
<kittenjaugar> MixLaToR:  install Win7 at last...may works???
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ok so in your home partition is there only your users folder? or is there the lost+found folder too ?
<sluxor> my friends arent smart enough to use SSH forwarding
<sluxor> lol
<pbureau> KDM --help maybe sluxor ?
<MixLaToR> kittenjaugar, hmmm ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yes. But there is many ways for your friends to use the machine anyways.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sluxor: restart and boot into safe mode. They can use it.
<rodolfo_> erUSUL, I am doing this: "sudo service gdm restart" isnt it right?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: the lost + found too
<airtonix> ubuntu_, try removing that as root maybe
<SpaceGhostC2C> rodolfo_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> sluxor:  just ssh in and forece the machine to reboot if you want them off it.
<Brandano> kmahl: incidentally, windows will attempt to execute everything with an .exe, .com, .bat, .cmd, .pif (and possibly .vb and .js) extension. Including "picture.jpg                                                                                                                  .exe"
<kittenjaugar> MixLaToR: Install win7 at last will override mbr, but as a ubuntu user, I don't suggest that..
<kmahl> is that what it means? with changing permision chmod u+x?
<theadmin> Is the winkey actually of ANY use on Ubuntu?
<MixLaToR> in the previous version of ubuntu ...we can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst...but that's not the case here in karmic ..
<ubuntu_> airtonix: i have already removed both as you told me to do bedore
<Brandano> so careful with the double click on mail attachments
<sluxor> i guess Dr_Willis  thanx for the help man
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  its the 'super' key and used by compiz a  in a great many places
<MixLaToR> kittenjaugar, what's done is done...i installed ubuntu last
<theadmin> MixLaToR: It is grub.conf now or sumthing
<Guest25509> OK!
<Guest25509> now that is service
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Like?
<Guest25509> now one more
<MixLaToR> theadmin, nope...
<ubuntu_> airtonix: so my /home partition is empty now
<alumnos> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> kittenjaugar: then he can't use ubuntu. He needs to configure grub to set windows as the default selection.
<MixLaToR> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  check out compiz and all its features.. super+Mousewheel is zoom in/out - thats about all i rember off hand
<alumnos> hello!
<erUSUL> rodolfo_: in karmic that does not work. do « sudo restart gdm »
<SpaceGhostC2C> !botabuse > MixLaToR
<ubottu> MixLaToR, please see my private message
<erUSUL> rodolfo_: or alt + sysrq + k
<pbureau> erUSUL: chuckles he would of rebooted and been back by now...
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ah ok cp the nikolas folder from your backup to the home partition
<Dr_Willis> err.. its 'sudo service gdm restart' i think
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, ok
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well, meh, don't like Compiz really, it's all hungry
<kittenjaugar> SpaceGhostC2C:  Nod...let's configure grub.conf,and chainloader +1
<Guest25509> I created a folder inside the main menu called remote and placed shortcuts to all my servers tsclient files.. any idea where that would be kept?
<erorrs> how to work out bluetooth in ubuntu 9.10?
<MixLaToR> anyway..i've a course now...i gotta go now...thanks for help everybody..
<SpaceGhostC2C> MixLaToR: it's sometimes fun to take things out on the bot. I talk to her a lot.
<ubuntu_> airtonix: in the /home/home or just in /home ?
<MixLaToR> SpaceGhostC2C, i believe u :D
<MixLaToR> byyyyyyyyyyyyye
<pbureau> erorrs: if your pc has bluetooth capabilities, you should be able to use it out of the box, using gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> erorrs:  it will depend on what devices you are wanting to use to some degree
<airtonix> ubuntu_, in /home
<SpaceGhostC2C> kittenjaugar: I could've helped if it was grub-legacy.
<erUSUL> user2010: check that your cpu actualy supports kvm « grep -E --color 'svm|vmx' /proc/cpuinfo »
<erorrs> yeah m using gnome it says bluetooth adapter is missing
<kittenjaugar> SpaceGhostC2C:  Agreed you.
<erUSUL> Guest25509: ~/.config/menus/ ?
<user2010> erUSUL: the cpu model does support VT. I can not get it on
<ubuntu_> airtonix: it s copying.it will take for a while, its several gb.what i do next//
<user2010> cpu model E5405
<Graphettion> Will Ubuntu work with Adobe CS4?
<pbureau> erorrs: so you have a device you want to use in conjonction with you personal computer right ?
<erUSUL> !appdb | Graphettion
<ubottu> Graphettion: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<airtonix> ubuntu_, nothing :) maybe have a read of this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<istevenmon> hi guys, when i tried ubuntu as a live cd, it asked me if i wanted to install 3rd party drivers. i know installed ubuntu but the 3rd party drivers msg is not shown. how can i get these drivers ?
<erorrs> yeah
<nibbler__> Guest25509, i'd suggest you to use grdc (has a new name now, cant remember) or gnome-rdp
<Dr_Willis> istevenmon:  should be an icon at the top right. Or use the hardware-drivers menu icon
<Graphettion> erUSUL: Thank you. It probably doesn't support it still. I will check.
<sluxor> Dr_Willis, Do you think I can somehow restrict them from using the mouse? It would be fun
<ubuntu_> airtonix: we are doing again what i already had done from the begining and didn't work. that was what i did at the first place
<Guest25509> terminal service client is the default install
<Dr_Willis> sluxor:  never noticed or tried.. or wanted to
<airtonix> ubuntu_, the section "What if it doesn't work?" seems relevant
<pbureau> erorrs: so what is teh device ? and I assume you went to system >> preferences >> bluetooth
<Guest25509> should I switch?
<istevenmon> Dr_Willis: it is empty the hardware - drivers window :(
<ubuntu_> airtonix: as I said before i was getting an error message while booting saying that home cannot be mounted
<erorrs> yeah it says no adapter is present installed ndiswrapper
<blackxored> Hi guys, help with debmirror, see here: http://pastebin.com/xH2qi7Sz this started happening after a power failure but it seems unrelated
<pbureau> k
<theadmin> blackxored: Seems like a Lucid issue, go to #ubuntu+1 for help with those
<nibbler__> Guest25509, i'd just recommend to evaluate, you are the one who has to make the decision in the end. but in my opinion tsclient is very poor - the panel application has all itmems unsorted etc...
<airtonix> ubuntu_, did you format it with the same filesystem as it was previously ?
<pbureau> erorrs: bluetooth sometimes has to be enabled in the bios of your pc (mostly in laptops but it does happen on desktops)
<blackxored> theadmin, I was doing the mirror on karmic
<Dr_Willis> istevenmon:  what drvers are You looking for? video card? wht card?
<l3ns> hi everyone again
<blackxored> theadmin, now I'm in lucid yes, but that started happening way before the upgrade
<erorrs> m using laptop of hp it has a tuch button to activate
<Guest25509> I will rephrase.. I added a new folder to the Main Menu.  Inside that folder I placed a bunch of custom launchers.  Where could I find that from the command line so I can make a copy?
<l3ns> is there a way to restore my xorg file? i messed it up and now i'm on a smaller resolution :(
<pbureau> erorrs: cool I am using HP laptop as well...
<Guest25509> nibbler__ what do you use?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  this is why its always a good idea to make backups. Check in /etc/X11/ and see if any are backed up
<erorrs> me hp dv5 1002au
<ubuntu_> airtonix: before ate the begining t was ext3 that later was converted into ext4 without formating.now i formated it in ext4
<nibbler__> Guest25509, guess.
<pbureau> erorrs:  if bluetooth is NOT enabled in BIOS (F2 on boot) then the blue button does nothing
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: okay..
<erorrs> is that works on ur
<airtonix> ubuntu_, this might be the issue maybe ? fstab expects it to be ext3 still ?
<pbureau> erorrs: yes
<erorrs> how u did?
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: there's a file named xorg.conf.backup
<l3ns> what should I do with it?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, check what filesystem  /etc/fstab specifies for the /home
<ubuntu_> airtonix: http://pastebin.com/gFh43Aww
<slacker_nl> hello, does anyone have a clue on how much data a default UNR install consumes?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  some tools auto backup.   copy it to xorg.conf if you want.. You could look at it first to see whats in it.. and check its creatuon date
<slacker_nl> i know a default ubuntu install is around 3/4 Gb
<pbureau> erorrs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Dr_Willis> slacker_nl:  you mean hard drive space.. id say about the same
<l3ns> okay.. doing it now. i think it's the original settings
<slacker_nl> Dr_Willis: yes, hdd space
<slacker_nl> mkay..
<istevenmon> Dr_Willis: wireless, video, etc
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ah ok, try replacing that uuid with /dev/sdb5
<erorrs> me ugrading the kernel is it good
<pbureau> i use 9.10
<ubuntu_> airtonix: where?
<pbureau> opps erorrs I use 9.10
<Yerushalmi> When trying to install the gecko-mediaplayer plugin for Firefox, I get the error "configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 ) were not met: No package 'glib-2.0' found." after performing the first step (./configure). How do I fix this?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, unless you know how to generate a valid uuid from the new /home partition ?
<slacker_nl> Dr_Willis: doesn't leave me much room to play with
<erorrs> me too
<slacker_nl> airtonix: blkid?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: no i dont.can you please throw on pastebin how fstab should be?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, ok
<slacker_nl> basicly you generate a new UUID when you play with the partition table.. which is anoying
<airtonix> ubuntu_, i assume /dev/sdb5 is your home partition ?
<ubuntu_> airtonix: yes
<Guest25509> nibbler_ you recomended grdc or gnome-rdp  what do you use?
<Guest25509> I will rephrase.. I added a new folder to the Main Menu.  Inside that folder I placed a bunch of custom launchers.  Where could I find that from the command line so I can make a copy?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, before you make these changes, do a backup of /etc/fstab : cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_bak
<kittenjaugar> all ubuntu Friends, How would I find the File /etc/inittab?  workdirectory:/ect/----->  "ls -a  inittab"----> No such file found...
<ubuntu_> airtonix: ok
<airtonix> ubuntu_, http://pastebin.com/5NSLC8Mx
<slacker_nl> ubuntu_: you can use the old notation as well :) /dev/sdb5, see http://pb.opperschaap.net/211
<TxHawks> Is it possible to have store two different SSH public keys for the same machine connecting on different ports? SSH on the default port connects to a web VPS and on port 888 to the host system. When I add both keys to my keyrings, I just can't connect
<slacker_nl> kittenjaugar: locate inittab, find /etc -name inittab or find /etc -name init\*
<kittenjaugar> slacker_nl:  Yes, but doesn't work
<airtonix> ubuntu_, give that a shot see if it works for you
<pbureau> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install glib-perl
<tininek> could u recommend me a good videocall aplication other than amsn or skype?
<Yerushalmi> thanks, pbureau
<pbureau> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install libglib-perl
<slacker_nl> kittenjaugar: mkay
<pbureau> Yerushalmi: the second one is the right one
<ubuntu_> airtonix: i ll wait for the files to complete cpying and then reboot.
<Yerushalmi> pbureau: Weird, it says libglib-perl is already the newest version.
<pbureau> kittenjaugar:  locate -eLi inittab
<ubuntu_> airtonix: but the only thing we actually changed was fstab. could fstab be the problem?
<airtonix> ubuntu_, i hope so
<ubuntu_> airtonix: i hope i works, orelse i ll be back in a whiiie... tnx anyway
<pbureau> Yerushalmi:  the synaptec pakacging states it is in that libglib-perl pakage
<kittenjaugar> May I ask all you ubuntu experts, are you have /etc/inittab file?? I can't find...
<tininek> ubottu webcam?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pbureau> Yerushalmi: you could force a new install I guess... but doubt it would solve anything
<tininek> ubottu webcam!
<tininek> ubottu voip?
<kittenjaugar> pbureau: Thank you, but still not found.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yerushalmi> pbureau: hehe. Maybe I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling the package?
<n8w_> i wanna chnge permissions to drop_caches,but when i run(us su) :chmod 755 drop_caches i get this: ***chmod: changing permissions of `drop_caches': Operation not permitted***
<Brandano> tininek: Ah, nice can of worms that
<tininek> sorry ;)
<Guest25509> anyone?
<Brandano> tininek: depends a lot on the specific webcam. the one on my laptop works out of the box
<tininek> mine works out of the box, i just need a good voip program
<tininek> any suggestions?
<chili555> kittenjaugar, man inittab  says its /etc/init
<pbureau> kittenjaugar: mine shows  --> locate -eiL inittab --> /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl and /usr/share/man/man5/inittab.5.gz
<Xintruder_> nubz
<Xintruder_> ops
<Xintruder_> sry wrong channel :P
<Oekel1> re
<Kuro> Hello
<Brandano> tininek: depends on what compatibility you want. Skype works under linux, but it's not OSS
<Stargaze> !hi| Kuro
<ubottu> Kuro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Brandano> tininek: try ekiga
<kittenjaugar> pbureau: Yes, youurs same as me....no inittab in /etc/
<pbureau> kittenjaugar: haven't felt the need for one :)
<Kuro> Does anybody know how I can change my default editor on the linux shell from vi to nano? I already tried to edit my .profile (with export EDITOR=nano)
<tininek> skype eats most of my cpu, does ekiga support webcam in messenger accounts? Brandano
<Brandano> tininek: I think empathy also supports voip/video protocols
<kittenjaugar> chili555: i can't man inittab....I think i missing some package
<Brandano> ekiga supports its own protocol, I think
<kittenjaugar> pbureau:  : ) nod
<ProfessorBacon> how do i restart x from a terminal session?
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: still messed up :( when I log in it says running on a low resolution..
<sudobash> sudo service gdm restart
<chili555> kittenjaugar, do you have a directory /etc/init?
<Yerushalmi> different question, then: anybody know how to get a windows media player plugin working in Firefox?
<tininek> I tried empathy and pidgin and kopete, but they dont seem to have webcam support in ubuntu already, amsn works very sweet, but no sound Brandano
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  did you check the date of the backup? My systems can run find with No xorg.conf, try renaming it and not using an xorg.conf
<pbureau> kittenjaugar: trying to run 'rungetty' ?
<justin_> ho dei problemi con i hardware
<justin_> e con i driver
<Stargaze> !it| justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Oekel1> ok, i repeat my question ;) can anyone help me with alsa an the magic in $HOME/.asoundrc
<Brandano> tininek: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/empathy-msn-video.html
<kittenjaugar> chili555: i have neither file /etc/inittab nor folder /etc/inittab, so sad....
<Brandano> you might have to compile a more recent version?
<tininek> thanx for the link Brandano
<kittenjaugar> pbureau:  nod , i am trying.
<pbureau> kittenjaugar: sudo apt-get install rungetty
<chili555> kittenjaugar, do you have a directory...   /etc/init    ??
<Stargaze> !rungetty
<web5|org|ua> Is it normal swap 0 bytes of 1000 mb ?
<Kuro> hm guess i need to retype my question :)
<Brandano> tininek: I'd shy away from the msn protocol, though
<Kuro> Does anybody know how I can change my default editor on the linux shell from vi to nano? I already tried to edit my .profile (with export EDITOR=nano)
<Dr_Willis> web5|org|ua:  if you are not using swap.. yes.. using 0 would be normal
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: is there no other way of retrieving my original settings? like just pressing the set default button or something?
<kittenjaugar> chili555:  yes, have folder /etc/
<Brandano> Kuro: alias it?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  never noticed. My 'original settings' are what the system gets from a blank xorg.conf
<chili555> kittenjaugar, ls /etc/init
<web5|org|ua> just added 512 memory, and swap don't used buy Ubuntu, but event can't see that swap is mounted as partition !
<tininek> yep im on that Brandano, bur i dont know how to use another that has video support
<Kuro> Brandano, I didn't  really understood that ;)
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: you think I should try make my xorg file blank as well?
<Dan_E> cazanova^^  Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free,   /server IRC.ForChat.Net  vgetting this pm on login
<nibbler__> web5|org|ua, use free -m - swap never shows as it doesnot have a mountpoint
<Brandano> Kuro: alias vi=nano
<Brandano> Kuro: nasty, though
<skraps> beware of the purple pill eating smurfs, there out to get you. there hiding everywhere!!!
<Yerushalmi> How can I get a Windows Media Player plugin for Firefox?
<abhi_nav> Dan_E type: /msg cazanova^^ all
<zeus__> How do I connect to a custom IRC server?
<Kuro> Brandano, that's dirty ^^ but i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  i suggested earlier rennameing your xorg.conf to somthing and trying with out a xorg.conf at all.. try it and see
<kittenjaugar> chili555: Yes :) I have /etc/init  But I read a E-boook "linux Nutshell" It said Unix like system all have /inittab
<ahorner> Hello, I'm trying to install Webmin in Lucid. I can't seem to install libmd5-perl though. Apt says there is no installation candidate.
<Dr_Willis> zeus__:  depends on the irc client   /server SERVERNAME  or /connect SERVERname
<tininek> ubottu Empathy?
<abhi_nav> zeus__ ask in #freenode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brandano> Kuro: test it in a shel before adding it to profile
<web5|org|ua> thanks to all, now it's clear.
<tininek> joer
<Kuro> Brandano, of course ;)
<Stargaze> !lucid| ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<chili555> kittenjaugar, they are obviously wrong, then
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: alright
<kittenjaugar> hmm.....
<jatt> Hi, I do:
<jatt> sudo gdm-setup
<tininek> !empathy| tininek
<ubottu> tininek, please see my private message
<jatt> A dialog box is shown but all dimmed
<jatt> it has an unlock button, but when I click on it nothing happens
<kittenjaugar> ubottu bot sends a private message???  : P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jatt> how can I change the gdm theme? I thought gdm-setup was the program to do it.
<Lappie> what is ibus daemion?
<Brandano> kittenjaugar: it does if prompted to
<kittenjaugar> Brandano:  he has a good AI !!!
<tininek> not really kittenjaugar
<saeed_> مرحبا
<Meeko> !first ubuntu
<Lappie> what is IBus daemon (in laymens terms please)?
<Dr_Willis> Lappie:  somthing for interprocess communication i belive. lets parts of the desktop talk to each other
<Dan_E> [cazanova^^] (~danalain@95.66.38.223): ÌíÊ ÇÔÊßí áß íÇåæì *** ÇáÞì ÍÈíÈí æíä && áÞíÊ ãÇÚä
<fabio333> saeed_: good to see this client got unicode support
<kittenjaugar> If a bot can do things with conditions, it is good
<Brandano> kittenjaugar: you should see the amount of people that tries to chat up fajita in #apache
<abhi_nav> Dan_E sorry sorry its my mistake type: /ignore cazanova^^ all
<kittenjaugar> Brandano:  : )
<Dan_E> kick em
<Lappie> i see that it has something 2 do with input devices, but i cant fig what it does exactly
<Meeko> !ubuntu 4.10
<abhi_nav> Dan_E done?
<Dan_E> yep
<abhi_nav> Dan_E :-)
<Stargaze> jatt, check http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Brandano> Meeko: isn't that a bit old?
<Lappie> does it perhaps have something to do with accessability options or something?
<slacker_nl> TxHawks: re different ssh keys, should be possible, if you use a different sshd_config for each seperate sshd process
<slacker_nl> Meeko: what are you trying to do wit 4.10?
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: that worked :)
<fabio333> it is possible to get kms+plymouth working on a old ati card?
<slacker_nl> Brandano: 4.10 was the first released ubuntu afaik
<TxHawks> slacker_nl, I think you misunderstood me - I am trying to connect to a system that HAS tow public keys
<TxHawks> two
<TxHawks> slacker_nl, the same IP is both for one of the VPSs and the host system
<slacker_nl> ahh, and you get those warnings messages
<slacker_nl> i see i see
<TxHawks> just on different ports
<Kuro> Ah found a way :)  sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<TxHawks> I first imported the host system's key
<TxHawks> and it works
<TxHawks> and then the VPSs key
<l3ns> how do I enable a twinview like function in ubuntu? i'm using a laptop now and i have 1 lcd..
<Guest25509> anyone know what I need to install to get rid of No package 'glib-2.0' found and No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<kittenjaugar> using enabling join/part in  Pdgin 2.6, but still saw messages of many fellows enter this popular Channel??? WONDER??
<slacker_nl> TxHawks: ssh -i $identity_file $host
 * pbureau_away is away: Gone away for now
<Tiders-> l3ns, What graphics card are you using
<l3ns> Tiders-: the default i think. how do I check?
<TxHawks> so say I try and ssh to 192.168.1.1?
<TxHawks> host is on -p 888
<Tiders-> l3ns, Is your graphics card a Nvidia?
<TxHawks> and VPS is on -p 22
<Stargaze> 192.168.1.1 is your router
<l3ns> Tiders-: no..
<lurdita> hola
 * pbureau is back.
<lurdita> hola
<Tiders-> l3ns, GO to system > Preferences > Display tell me when you are there
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  i just install the nvidia drivers. run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and tweak it and it goes.. HOWEVER.. that tool may require you to save  its 'generated xorg.conf' to some location othe then /etc/X11/xorg.conf first. Then you copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf afterwards
<lurdita> como os llamais
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  that nvidia-settings tools is a little out of date in many ways sadly
<BluesKaj> !es | lurdita
<ubottu> lurdita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tiders-> Dr_Willis, He just said he does not have a nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  if you just have one monitor - why do you need it?
<TxHawks> Stargaze, I know, it was just an example
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: that's what I did earlier and I ended up messing my reso hehe.
<lurdita> si soy lurdes rodriguez machin
<Tiders-> Dr_Willis, He said hes using a laptop with an LCD to connect it to
<lurdita> por
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  if you DONT have a nvidia card then you dont need twinview.
<l3ns> Tiders-: i'm using hardy heron, no Display under Preference
<Tiders-> Dr_Willis, You can still do Twinview without a nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> Tiders-:  if no nvidia - then the question is pointless. Tqinview is a nvidia feature. :)
<lurdita> eo
<pbureau> l3ns: terminal window type "lspci -v | Less " the display adapter line shoudl shwo there
<Dr_Willis> Tiders-:  its 'xinerama'  then
<Tiders-> Dr_Willis, He said "Twinview like style" which is what I was helping him get
<Dr_Willis> Twinview is nvidias own name for their xinerama-and more feature.
<lurdita> que estais haciendo
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: yeah i heard of xinerama, should i use that instead?
<lurdita> klfbghbjasklhjnfbohjká?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  you need to state exactly WHAT your video cardis for starters I think
<lurdita> no hombre
<fabio333> kms+plymouth: is it posibble on ATi?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  for intel cards the default system res tool worked forme to get 2+ monitors going
<lurdita> hola estais hay
<kittenjaugar> I am ﻿using Pidgin 2.6 to IRC, and enabling join/part Hding Plugin, but still saw messages of many fellows enter this popular Channel???? What is the reason?? who can help?
<Tiders-> l3ns, Is there display settings under administration?
<l3ns> Tiders-: nop
<pbureau> kittenjaugar: ask in #pidgin I would imagine
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  also for some laptops the special laptop function screen buttons need to be used to enable the 2nd monitor
<lurdita> si hay hay alguien español que able
<Stargaze> !es| lurdita
<ubottu> lurdita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  you may need to hit that special button a few times - then run that tool
<lurdita> si soy lurdita y que
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: you refering to xinerama?
<kittenjaugar> Have #pidgin channel at this site?? I give it a try now.
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  xinerama is the default feature of X used for multi-monitor support
<Lappie> OH! now i see, the ibus's job for ubuntu is a spelling helper, it's like spellchecker, ibus is for running a prog made in c++ to run in linux, and the program its running is ISPELL
<lurdita> chao me voy asta luego
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  nvidia and ati have their own special named enhanced variant
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: ah, so i don't need to install it now.
<von_neumann> i'm hosed, Errors were encountered while processing: libc6_2.7-18lenny1_i386.deb
<Stargaze> hasta la proxima, lurdita ;)
<pbureau> l3ns: you got 2 monitors ?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  install what? xinerama is built into the X drivers
<kittenjaugar> pbureau: can't enter #pidgin..
<Lappie> thats sad, it took me 2 hours to fig that out :(
<von_neumann> apt-get -f install doesn't fix it
<l3ns> pbureau: a laptop and a lcd
<von_neumann> how do i make it stop?
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: you are aware of the fact that you are installing a debian pacakge right?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  for my netbook i just plug in the lcd.. boot up. run that settngs tool (i think i had to hit the buttons to turn on the lcd first) then away it works
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: how do I enable my laptop to display my lcd?
<von_neumann> yes
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: what button?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:   the special external monitor button that most everylaptop has
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: why not take the ubuntu version of that package?
<pbureau> l3ns: look on your keyboard for a special color set of keys qwith a "screen" on it, look for fucntion key that has the rigth colors ad hold fucntion key and press "screen" key a few times slowly
<lurdita> si adios
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: i dunno which ubuntu you run, but I assume it has that version in the repo's
<Stargaze> von_neumann, slacker_nl , can dpkg-reconfigure -a not be the solution?
<Dr_Willis> When it pays to read the laptop manuals.. :)
<slacker_nl> Stargaze: could be ;)
<pbureau> Dr_Willis: indeed.
<mikubuntu> omg.  i can't believe i've had this laptop for 6 months or more, and i JUST noticed the little tag on the top that says 'amd athlon 64' .. i've had the 32 bit versions running all this time.  can i assume that i should have the 64 bit version running instead?
<pbureau> mikubuntu: nah 64 is overrated
<pbureau> chuckles
<sloopy> mikubuntu, no you can run either
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  i always use 64 when i can
<l3ns> hmm okay will try
<KB1JWQ> x86_64 is the future.
<Dr_Willis> KB1JWQ:  i think its allready here
<Dr_Willis> only 32bit machine i got left is the netbooks :)
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, hi can you check this site and tell me how i can modify my bottom panel to these bubbles? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=85196&file1=85196-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=My+conky+config
<slacker_nl> the future is always here, without now, there is no future.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  what part are you talking about?
<pbureau> Dr_Willis: got to be a n old lappy to be 32 bits only
<slacker_nl> i have to say, the unr installation cd has a weird installer, black screen, hear the cd spinning, that's about it
<mikubuntu> someone told me on another channel that if i din't have at least 4gb ram that no point to running 64 .. what do you guys think?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  that bottom Panel is not a panel.. its one of the various silly 'docks' out there
<linduxed> my AR8132 ethernet card refuses to show up in nm-applet, even though i've done a "sudo modprobe atl1c"
<Stargaze> today is yesterday's future
<l3ns> pbureau: where is this "screen" key?
<linduxed> am i using the wrong driver?
<pbureau> l3ns: dude, search your owners manual, I am not the all knowing lappy expert
<eoke> Gangrel take a look at things like AWN, Gnome-Do (Docky) etc
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  on my laptops its one of the FN keys
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  use the fn-special meta key and a F key or somthing. Look at thekayboard closely
<von_neumann> slacker_nl: I'm running karmic, this all started when I did this:sudo apt-get install mono-common libmono-winforms2.0-cil
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis, aahhh i see thanks again
<Gangrel> eoke, thank you too :)
<eoke> Gangrel: This might help http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  thats a rather ugly desktop :)
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: mkay
<chili555> linduxed, after you modprobed it, did an interface eth0 show up in ifconfig?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  the only 'dock' i can stand is docky.
<istevenmon> i have an iphone i want to use with ubuntu, do you guys know a replacement for itunes under linux?
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: i can see a button beside CTRL and named FN
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  there ya go.. never wondered what that was for eh?
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis i agree i was just curious how i can get them too :)
<kittenjaugar> ﻿I am ﻿using Pidgin access to IRC, and "enabling join/part Hding" Plugin, but still saw messages of many fellows enter this popular Channel???? display is fill with those message..what's the reason?are friend using pidgin too? have ever suffer same question?
<von_neumann> and now
<pbureau> Dr_Willis: aww common, you have to love Citroen to appreciate the 'rustic' look of it all
<eoke> I tend to find Gnome-do and a few key presses is faster than any dock
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: so i jsut keep on pressing that one?
<pbureau> istevenmon: using gnome ?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  we sayid to LOOK for the monitor key. that fn key works WITH other keys
<istevenmon> pbureau: yes
<linduxed> chili555: nope
<linduxed> chili555: i've only got wlan0 and lo
<Enverex> I have a really strange issue. At some point today my sound stopped working, I assumed it had been muted or something obvious, but it's not. Infact the volume mixer no-longer shows my sound hardware at all and the output is set to "Dummy Output". Any ideas where my sound-card has gone? (rebooting didn't fix it)
<pbureau> istevenmon: application, ubuntun software center - search - itunes ya will find some
<von_neumann> istevenmon,   Amarok and Rythymbox
<Enverex> It's still listed in lspci and alsamixer shows it
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: apt-cache policy glibc6 says what?
<istevenmon> von_neumann: will it sync apps and stuff?
<zen933k> Enverex: Do you dual boot?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  on my laptops the 'FN' is in light blue.. and the light blue text/icons on the OTHER keys show what they do when used with the FN key
<Enverex> zen933k, Yes, testing it in Windows was my last option though
 * pbureau grins and offers Dr_Willis a "most patient support person today" badge
<chili555> linduxed, then its probably the wrong driver. atl1xx are a bit twitchy anyway. when you run lspci -nn check the pci.id. something like 123e:456a and lets google it
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: could you run apt-cache policy glibc-2.7-1 ?
<linduxed> chili555: the problem is that it doesn't even show up on lspci
<kittenjaugar> pbureau:  still can't enter #pidgin, don't know why.
<zen933k> Encerex: I've experienced the same thing. Something to do with soundcard drivers not resetting properly during a reboot. Consider a Shutdown and see if you get sound
<l3ns> Dr_Willis: i have hit all possible combinations with the FN key and still not workin.. :(
<linduxed> chili555: i had it at least showing up in jaunty
<pbureau> kittenjaugar: dunno... I dont run it check on puidgin main web site for the reason probably
<Guest25509> ahhhh No package 'gtk+-2.0' found  hellllp
<linduxed> chili555: in karmic i can't even see it
<kittenjaugar> pbureau: ok, I'm checking
<Dr_Willis> l3ns:  you need to try the MOnitor key several times slowly. It normally turns the external monitor ON/OFF/CLONE for me
<chili555> linduxed, any chance its an internal card attached to a usb bus? does it show up in lsusb?
<von_neumann> slacker_nl, unfortunately I ran the dpkg-reconfigure -a...  so i have to finish that first?
<von_neumann> wtf, it installed a 2.4 kernel?
<Guest56655> kittenjaugar: are you seeing  more than 2 or 3 at a time? this is a very busy channel
<von_neumann> and Lilo too?  man I knew i should should have stayed away from that mono crap
<zen933k> Enverex: I've experienced the same thing. Something to do with soundcard drivers not resetting properly during a reboot. Consider a Shutdown and see if you get sound **repeated because I spelt your name wrong :S
<linduxed> chili555: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?7122
<Stargaze> brb, messing with grub
<fabio333> Stargaze: you know what is at stake
<chili555> linduxed, you are right. it is missing! and how about lsusb?
<linduxed> chili555: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?7123
<mvalviar> hi, could anyone help me please I'm getting an error with wget and I'm also getting a similar error with urllib in python
<chili555> linduxed, missing there, too.
<von_neumann> mvalviar: post the error and the command you gave to get it
<kittenjaugar> Guest56655:  yes, but i really do enable the plugin.. sad.
<linduxed> chili555: i thought so...
<chili555> linduxed, any clues in dmesg?
<mvalviar> mvalviar@mumee:~$ wget www.example.com
<mvalviar> Error parsing proxy URL wpad://: Unsupported scheme.
<Enverex> zen933k, I'll try that, bbiab
<linduxed> chili555: i can check...
<mvalviar> from python >>> IOError: [Errno url error] invalid proxy for http: 'wpad://'
<chili555> linduxed, dmesg | grep -i warn      dmesg | grep -i error
<corpogen> good morning guys
<Guest56655> kittenjaugar: you configure the plugin so that if a user hasn't spoken in x minutes  it doesn't show up
<calabera> hello
<corpogen> i having a problem trying to run a command, can someone help me
<kittenjaugar> corpogen: good morning : )
<calabera> gfgcdfdcfgdfrgfghergthrgwth
<calabera> rvtrhbethgeq
<calabera> thafbtbafbtbw
<calabera> fwbefbrbgfwfgs
<mvalviar> any help?
<FloodBot3> calabera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calabera> gilipollas
<l3ns_> Dr_Willis: what i did was i rebooted. it displays the lcd now. problem is it's the same as my laptop view. and the reso is smaller.
<corpogen> sh CLCGenomicsWorkbench_3_7_1_64.sh
<corpogen> Unpacking JRE ...
<corpogen> Starting Installer ...
<corpogen> /home/corpogen/Escritorio/CLCGenomicsWorkbench_3_7_1_64.sh.11950.dir/jre/bin/java: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<pbureau> corpogen: expand the question, you may be surprised
<FloodBot3> corpogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l3ns_> there should be a way just like in xp where i have a separate viewport on my laptop and another viewport on my lcd
<linduxed> chili555: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?7124
<linduxed> chili555: nothing on warnings
<yaaar> howdy
<kittenjaugar> Guest56655:  I will test ...thank you
<pbureau> l3ns_: okay whats your laoppy brand/model please
<Whitor> l3ns, there is ... what video card are you using ?
<mvalviar> von_neumann: what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> l3ns_:  now use the res tool
<l3ns_> pbureau: toshiba, satellite
<pbureau> satellite model ?
<thirdit_> Anyone from tamilnadu?
<l3ns_> pbureau: a sec
<chili555> linduxed, an acpi error would certainly be suspicious. shall we both google?
<linduxed> chili555: also
<fabio333> von_neumann: he was a smart guy
<linduxed> chili555: i get _tons_ of these
<linduxed> chili555: skbuff alloc of size 3872 failed
<Guest56655> kittenjaugar: and have you added the irc helper plugin?
<linduxed> chili555: yeah ill try googling the error
<thirdit_> Anyone from tamilnadu?
<kittenjaugar> Guest56655: What is that tool for? I don't install it yet.
<intx> are there any applications for monitoring total traffic for the month?
<von_neumann> mvalviar, i'm googling your error and not finding much
<kaziem> how do I make a route added with "route" command persistent on reboots or ifup of that interface?
<pbureau> l3ns_: should be like right on the underside of teh lappy
<Guest56655> kittenjaugar: don't remember exactly, but i think it removes server messages and such
<kittenjaugar> intx: those application seem design for sever..
<mvalviar> I did goggle for it too. Before I asked here.
<intx> kittenjaugar: agreed, know of any? :)
<l3ns_> pbureau: ya satellite m200
<linduxed> chili555: seems like a suspend issue... but i have no idea if it's connected to my issue
<Guest56655> kittenjaugar: i have both on this with default settings and get very few join/parts here
<kittenjaugar> Guest56655:  nod...I try Synaptic
<zen933k> Enverex:  Any luck?
<von_neumann> mvalviar, and I'm assuming your browser works fine, and you are not using a proxy ?
<Enverex> zen933k, Didn't help. Also sound works in Windows without issue
<Guest56655> kittenjaugar: compared to what's actually happening in the room
<chili555> linduxed, does your wireless card use ath9k for the driver?
<pbureau> l3ns_: stand by searching
<kittenjaugar> intx: Are you runnung a server?
<corpogen> ok this is my command http://paste.ubuntu.com/391832/
<l3ns_> pbureau: sure sure :)
<intx> kittenjaugar: a router box
<corpogen> i trying to install something called CLC Genomics Workbench
<corpogen> you can google it if you want
<fabio333> corpogen: a java program?
<mvalviar> von_neumann: my browser works fine. How could I check my proxy settings? On firefox it is set to auto.
<kittenjaugar> Guest56655:  thanky you..i'm searching pidgin.im
<kraut_> Are you running the CLC license server?
<von_neumann> slacker_nl: apt-cache policy glibc-2.7-1
<von_neumann> glibc-2.7-1:
<von_neumann>   Installed: (none)
<von_neumann>   Candidate: (none)
<linduxed> chili555: yeah i think so
<FloodBot3> von_neumann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corpogen> i think so it says is written on java
<linduxed> chili555: i'll check
<corpogen> and the software comes with jre
<linduxed> chili555: yupp
<linduxed> chili555: it works fine
<kittenjaugar> intx: but I am not a linux expert, you may ask other good user..
<theadmin> Hm, i haz a key on keyboard which should disable or enable touchpad, it ain't working in Ubuntu... why?
<corpogen> in the user manual it say that install with # sh nameoffile.sh
<intx> kittenjaugar: curious why did you want to know whether it was for a server?
<zen933k> Enverex: You can look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<chili555> linduxed, not sure its related, but: https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/6715
<zen933k> Enverex: And see where it takes you, if you've done that, perhaps reinstall ALSA etc
<zelhar> Hello, I have a problem with the screensaver kicking in while VLC is playing video. Any suggestions ?
<corpogen> i tryed changing the permissions with chmod +x and chmod 755 as i read somewhere
<corpogen> and nothing
<Sh3r1ff> zelhar: vlc should have an option to disable the screensaver
<kittenjaugar> intx: ?? because calcu traffic for desktop seems not funny.
<theadmin> zelhar: Only suggestion... keep moving the mouse, or disable the screensaver. VLC should have such option.
<zelhar> Of course it is on already
<Yerushalmi> When I go to "Manage Content Plugins" in Firefox, I can't change any settings because it keeps refreshing the list every second. Anyone else have this problem, and what can I do about it?
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: Could you please point me to where this option is?
<pipi> irene.pipi@hotmail.comç
<fabio333> corpogen: install jre on ubuntu first, then try to run that thing
<linduxed> chili555: yeah it could be
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: Tools menu,
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: Tools menu, last one on the list
<intx> kittenjaugar: oh it's not.
<theadmin> Uhm.
<intx> kittenjaugar: but my ISP does it and charges me by it :/
<linduxed> chili555: but from what i can see i don't think it's related to the fact that the ethernet card is gone
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: Last one is "tab mix plus options", and there is no such thing in the tools menu. What version are you on?
<zelhar> I know VLC has that option and it is set on. KDE's screensaver doesn't kicks in but Gnome's does...
<m2cm2c> j #maemo-devel
<Yerushalmi> thedmin: 3.5.8
<Yerushalmi> er...
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: 3.5.8
<Yerushalmi> (I was wondering why it didn't tabcomplete...)
<chili555> linduxed, i tend to agree. acpi errors cause all kinds of issues. not sure the skbuff is a cause or result
<von_neumann> slacker_nl, I think I found the problem... My /etc/apt/sources.list is way funky
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: Hm, strange.
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: Same here. I use the build from the Ubuntu's repos, though don't think it matters
<Dan_E> what is the syntax to remove Mozilla Thunderbird?
<zelhar> Is it possible to use KDE's screensaver and power settings while on GNOME session ?
<theadmin> Dan_E: sudo apt-get remove thunderbird i think
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: that is what I was thinking (hence the apt-cache policy)
<Martijn> Hi, I'm quite new, so don't flame if I might ask something stupid :)
<corpogen> @fabio333 i think i already have jre
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: i suppose the glibc from ubuntu will install nicely
<corpogen> i can know that by issuing command java -version?
<theadmin> Martijn: Ubuntu's CoC states "Be collaborative", so we won't
<linduxed> chili555: here
<Stargaze_> !ask| Martijn
<ubottu> Martijn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabio333> so that prog should run
<Martijn> I use this command to backup one disk to a identical second disk
<Martijn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391837/
<vlt> Hello. I want to make a video DVD from an h.264 file. What tool do I need for this?
<Zenker> someone please help, i just did an update and now it only loads the gnu grub thingy,
<linduxed> chili555: here's something that at least resembles my problem
<linduxed> chili555: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=693311
<kittenjaugar> intx: acutally I use linux for 1/2 year, so I only suggest for questions I understand, I am not using packages calcuing traffic, so.....
<corpogen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391839/
<linduxed> chili555: haven't gone through the entire thread yet though
<Martijn> When I copied the files over a gig network it goes with around 70 MB/
<Martijn> But rsync takes ages to copy the file
<theadmin> Zenker: "GNU GRUB thingy"... lol, anyway, do you see older kernels in it?
<chili555> linduxed, reading now...
<Dan_E> yes that worked and install would be sudo apt-get thunderbird?
<chili555> linduxed, do you have an EEE?
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: How do you get Windows Media Player items to work in Firefox? I can't seem to under any circumstances.
<Zenker> no, all i get is a command line, i installed with windows vista, the windows bootmanager still shows ubuntu, when i select ubuntu it just goes to grub and is awaiting a command
<Aeronius> I need to know where can I find the driver for my touchpad?
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: Hm, VLC had a plugin for that
<von_neumann> slacker_nl, it is weird, it has references to a mirror of debian on sblug.org in it... I haven't ran debian or used sblug.org in like 6 years...
<linduxed> chili555: yes
<linduxed> chili555: 1005ha-p
<linduxed> chili555: skip the -p when reading that
<chili555> linduxed, do you know how to pass a boot option at the grub prompt while booting?
<linduxed> chili555: afaik it's a minor diff
<linduxed> chili555: from what i
<gunsofbrixton> does google talk work on linux by now?
<linduxed> chili555: i've gathered in that thread it wont help
<m2cm2c> hi guys, I was wondering if there is a way to replace all numbers in a text file to 0 "zero" using bash :)
<Zenker> i tried boot and it says no kernel loaded
<von_neumann> slacker_nl, so I used this: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php   to generate an /etc/apt/sources.list, but now when I do an apt-get update it complains about not having the keys...
<justin_> ho un problema
<gunsofbrixton> *google talk video I mean
<Martijn> Is it normal I ot a /usr/bin/crontab entry in my logs every 9 seconds?
<llutz> m2cm2c: better use sed as pure bash
<chili555> linduxed, do   lsmod | grep eee    is eeepc_laptop there?
<linduxed> chili555: hmm, that could be why
<Zenker> its no big deal really, i can just uninstall/reinstall it right? i havent loaded anything into ubuntu, ive only been playing around with stuff, trying to learn more about it
<Sh3r1ff> m2cm2c: use sed on the file
<linduxed> chili555: arch uses the latest stuff
<linduxed> chili555: that includes the .32 kernel
<m2cm2c> llutz : I know about sed, but what should the arguments be to change all numbers ?
<linduxed> chili555: eeepc_laptop           13936  0
<justin__> ho un problema con i effetti  del desktop
<Sh3r1ff> m2cm2c: sed -e 's/[0-9]/0/g' /path/to/file
<justin__> non me li fà installarli
<Dan_E> why do my settings keep coming back even after i uninstall Thunderbird then reinstall it?
<Stargaze_> !it| justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zenker> how do i completely remove all the ubuntu stuff it installed from the wubi ?
<m2cm2c> Sh3r1ff: much appreciated
<justin__> come posso  installarli=
<OerHeks> gunsofbrixton, sorry, no > http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<pbureau> Dan_E: stored personal data is in ~/.thunderbird I think
<zloc> trying to install xpdf-utils on a new ubuntu 9.04 wants to remove ubuntu-desktop... any ideas?
<theadmin> Zenker: From Windows, go to Programs And Components and delete the "Ubuntu" entry
<chili555> linduxed, try removing it temporarily and see if ethernet returns:  sudo rmmod -f eeepc_laptop
<Enverex> zen933k,  Fixed it, seems the software modem driver/software that was installed blocked or just outright broke the soundcard for some reason. Removed it and all is fine now :)
<Dan_E> can i delete .thunderbird?
<zloc> and a bunch of other stuff besides
<pbureau> Dan_E: its a invisible folder, but you can remove the Dir yes
<Dan_E> k
<zen933k> Enverex: Gotta love linux and sound, there's always something to catch you off guard
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: easily solvable
<maddymax> ciao!
<nvsbl> is there any way to enable irc commands in empathy?
<maddymax> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver $1 --recv-keys $2
<nvsbl> i mean just /join or something
<slacker_nl> von_neumann: replace $1 with keyserver.ubuntu.com and $2 with the KEYID
<nvsbl> i think its stupid i have to open my contacts list just to join a new channel
<mvalviar> please anyhelp?
<seanbrystone> so get a real irc client then
<linduxed> chili555: didn't pop up in nm-applet at least...
<pbureau> nvsbl: like using an iphone to turn off the ligths in your house... use the single app appropriate to use the need... your using a Messenger app try  a IRC chat software :) then you wont have to open your messenger at all to chat
<chili555> linduxed, aside fromm googling, i am out of ideas. sorry
<Sh3r1ff> nvsbl: try irssi for irc ;)
<chili555> linduxed, have you snooped around in the BIOS to see if there is anything suspicious there?
<nvsbl> Sh3r1ff: how does bitchx compare to irssi? i used that a long time ago
<kubuntu> help me... my custom live cd errors
<linduxed> chili555: no, but i've had eth on the same laptop with jaunty
<Sh3r1ff> nvsbl: never used bitchx, but there are themes and plugins to make irssi have the look and feel of bitchx
<Abu-rakan> Is there a systray for xchat-gnome ?
<linduxed> chili555: i haven't touched the BIOS since
<Sh3r1ff> nvsbl: and if you combine irssi with bitlbee you can have irc, windows messenger, google talk, .. all in the same app
<pbureau> Abu-rakan: please rephrase the question..
<von_neumann> Abu-rakan, yes
<Sh3r1ff> nvsbl: and with the irc commands ;)
<Dan_E> pbureau, threadmin,thank you for the help.
<pbureau> Dan_E: welcome.. you may make donations to the following paypal account (smirk...)
<Abu-rakan> von_neumann: where can I find it ?
<Dan_E> theadmin, ty
<nvsbl> Sher1ff: that's true, but i can do the same thing with pidgin. my only aversion to installing pidgin again is because empathy is now the default client in lucid, and i'm a sucker for a fully-functional me menu
<Dan_E> check is in the mail
<fabio666> empathy: lol
<pbureau> Dan_E:  cool!
<kubuntu> hello can anyone listn to me!!! :-(
<Sh3r1ff> nvsbl: never used empathy, but personnally i prefer irssi over pidgin
<pbureau> nvsbl: apt-get remove empathy :) I dont like that app one bit.
<Abu-rakan> My question is : is there a system tray icon for the irc client "Xchat-Gnome" ?
<AceKing> could anyone recommend a wireless card for pc that would work with ubuntu?
<von_neumann> Abu-rakan, i'm not sure, I use XChat and as soon as i fire it up there is an icon in the "system tray"
<pbureau> kubuntu: we are , and breathlessly and baitedly awaiting you to tell us what your problem is.. maybe well be inetrested enough that we migth reply.. or not.
<Sh3r1ff> nvsbl: i have it running on a shell account, so i'm online 24/7 and just use screen to connect remote
<Stargaze_> AceKing, internal or usb?
<von_neumann> Abu-rakan, It is a big orange/red X with the word "chat" writting across it in white
<pbureau> AceKing: Desktop  or lappy
<AceKing> Internal
<Abu-rakan> yes I know about Xchat but I'm talking about Xchat-gnome
<von_neumann> Abu-rakan, and if I have unread messages sent directly to me the "chat" will be ringed with black, IE bolded
<von_neumann> ah, nm then, sorry
<pbureau> Abu-rakan: you realize it woudl take you less time to apt get xchat-gnome and see for yourself than ask the question 5 times ?
<Stargaze_> AceKing, internal or usb? if it's external usb, try using usb-modeswitch
<AceKing> Stargaze_, pbureau, internal PC
<erorrs> my hcitool can not detect the bluetooth device what i do?
<Sh3r1ff> Abu-rakan: and the answer is yes ;)
<kubuntu> pbureau: i hav a problem. my custom live cd does not start GUI automatically
<AceKing> Stargaze, I do have a USB but I couldn't get it to work.
<Abu-rakan> pbureau: I locked but i can't find it
<von_neumann> slacker_nl,  fixed my sources.list, apt-get -f install, needs to install libc-bin, then bombs: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<pbureau> Abu- rakan look under application - inetrnet perhaps ?
<chili555> linduxed, if you do sudo rmmod -f atl1c  does lspci then show the card?
<gohano> si
<erorrs> need help with hcitool
<pbureau> AceKing: sorry I am no help at this point... but can suggest this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<AceKing> pbureau, thank you
<Martijn> Men, Copy a file between two identival disk on one machine takes twice as long then copy a file over the network by drag and drop, is that normal behaviour?
<Desciero> Just installed ubuntu Karmic. Having trouble with sound. Doesn't play in some programs (Wesnoth, Teeworlds), and causes those programs to freeze on quit. Anyway suggestions? Just came from a fresh install.
<erorrs> hcitool cant detect device
<Desciero> My sound driver is supported.
<AceKing> Stargaze_, I just installed usb-modeswitch from synaptic, what do I do now?
<sidewalk> does ubuntu by default activate gigabit in NICs?
<erorrs> pbureau please hcitool does not detecting the device
<pbureau> Desciero: so intermittent issues ith only a few programs installed ? or do the lock up happen on any app running /closing ?
<gohano> barcley
<pbureau> erorrs: what device we talking about ?
<Martijn> sidewalk it works on mine
<erorrs> mobile device
<pbureau> erorrs: dude you need to make longer sentences, cause I aint going to ask 50 questions in a row, when I ask what devvice I expect type of device, brand, model
<mh> hi
<mh> cant find glibber and cant start it manually? any ideas? ubuntu 9.10
<pbureau> sidewalk: what NIC card is it ?
<haymaker> uhh so i have an external hard drive, i created an encrypted ext4 partition on it and could access it just fine.  I'm on a live session via usb right now and it wont mount at all, how can i get to a prompt to put in a passphrase or whatever?
<haymaker> if anyone knows off the top of their head
<nemo> Might as well mention this here too, since this came up in ubuntu context.
<erorrs> kk sorry i want to connect my mobile nokia n72 i installed hcitool,bluez the hcitool does not detect the mobile when i scan it does not shows any device address
<Desciero> pbureu: Only those so far.
<jdv> Can anyone please help me get my brother MFC-440CN working?
<Desciero> pbureau: Only those so far.
<nemo> My mom uses ubuntu, and discovered she could no longer view trailers on trailers.apple.com because apple blocks all non-quicktime access through UA checks, URL obfuscation and JS
<nemo> Totem partly works around it, but you have to get the URL first
<AceKing> Stargaze_, I just installed usb-modeswitch from synaptic, what do I do now?
<nemo> http://m8y.org/bookmarklets.xhtml - last bookmarklet on this page offers some assistence on that front for novice ubuntu users
<pbureau> Desciero: humm I would see if their respective web site have a forum or do a goggle search see if anyone else has reported the issue, if coudl b an app issue not a driver issue.
<haymaker> google hasn't helped me so far, would anyone know how to mount/access an encrypted ext4 partition on an external hard drive?
<von_neumann> slacker_nl,  fixed my sources.list, apt-get -f install, needs to install libc-bin, then bombs: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<erorrs> pbureau please i told u the device name
<Sputnik> Hola
<pbureau> erorrs: you realize I am SEARCHING for you.. takes a moment : your answer most likely in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<Desciero> pbureau: yeah, it's a known issue. The solution they propose on website is to install a file for pulseaudio   but when I try that, it doesn't help
<Desciero> pbureau: let me find you that link, one sec
<pbureau> Desciero: ah.. i see.
<jatt> is ext4 stable? I read it corrupted files
<mje> anyone installed ubuntu 9.1 on a dell poweredge 1750 - crashes before menu with 2 leds flashing
<dualbooter> I have a serious problem. My GRUB bootloader is corrupt and will not load ubuntu or windows. I would like to save my windows installation, as there is a lot of important data on it, so I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an area of free space on the hard disk but it is saying this space is "unusable" and wont let me install. Can anyone please help me?
<blakkheim> jatt: different people will give you different answers, i'd go with ext3
<jatt> blakkheim: thanks will stay with ext3 then I don't wanna lose data :)
<airtonix> jatt, ext3 works is there any real reason to go with ext4?
<jatt> I thought ext4 was default in latest ubuntu?
<blakkheim> jatt: it is
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: which version of ubuntu?
<erorrs> pbureau the command says no device is detected
<Stargaze> FYI: Smuxi is a lot faster than XChat
<dualbooter> abhi_nav: 9.10
<ahmedaak88> so how to remove empathy agin and what is a better messenger
<blakkheim> Stargaze: try irssi
<p1und3r> hey guys, I'm not sure if there's a better room to ask this, but I figured you guys might know the answer: When you send an E-mail, and it checks if its blacklisted, does it verify against the IP of the SMTP server or the domain on the E-mail
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: hmm
<eoke> Been using EXT4 since summer the only slight inconvenience is it's not always readable when you quickly chuck the drive in another machine such Debian 5.
<blakkheim> ahmedaak88: sudo aptitude purge empathy; sudo aptitude install fnich
<blakkheim> finch*
<von_neumann> dpkg -i libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu16_i386.deb   unsupported dependency problem - not installing libc6
<Stargaze> blakkheim: i did and found smuxi on its path
<von_neumann> WTF?  it doesn't say what dependency problem?
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: have u installed ubuntu or trying to? u said grub is corrpted? try reinstall grub
<l3ns_> my video card is : Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller is this compatible to perform a dual monitor?
<dualbooter> abhi_nav: I also cant seem to install grub. It keeps failing.
<pbureau> erorrs: you will need gnokiisync then
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: have u installed ubuntu or trying to?
<dualbooter> I don't know what the hecks going on :(
<pbureau> erorrs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnokiiSync
<ahmedaak88> ty blakkheim
<_rahul_G_> hello everyone
<_rahul_G_> theres one big problem
<sinurge> hello all
<abhi_nav> hello!!!
<DrZeus> hi all.  question: does anyone uses gloobus-preview ?
<dualbooter> I was in the middle of an installation and it froze. now im trying to fix the damage but things are only getting worse
<DrZeus> i just installed it, but don't know how to use it
<airtonix> _rahul_G_, its ok i see it... you're using enter key instead of the spacebar.
<_rahul_G_> I have given two partitions to Ubuntu; / and /home
<airtonix> DrZeus, yes but dont bother yet.
<_rahul_G_> The free space in / is 0 bytes :'(
<airtonix> !enter | _rahul_G_
<ubottu> _rahul_G_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pbureau> ahmedaak88: sudo apt-get remove empathy
<DrZeus> airtonix, why? is not ready for common usage?
<_rahul_G_> becuz of this i hav to face many probs; is there any soln to this?
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: try formatting your hdd partition which you are going to use for ubuntu again
<airtonix> DrZeus, no. neither is nautilus-coverflow
<agroker> I'd like to check EXIF and iptc records of my photo collection, what would be the best viewer? I know I can use imagemagick, but I forgotten how to invoke it
<dualbooter> abhi_nav: how do you do that?
<pbureau> _rahul_G_: using your phone to irc ? wy u tak lik tis ?
<_rahul_G_> @pbureau: Sorry.
<DrZeus> airtonix, i see.  The website sayz coverflow is 'halted'; maybe preview ain't good either; what happened to you with it?
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: you said that you are in middle of installation. can you tell me at wihch step actually you have problem?
<dualbooter> "Partition disks," abhi_nav
<DrZeus> airtonix, how do I use it anyway? just to test, then delete
<craig_gnome> _rahul_G_: , your question about partitions?
<abhi_nav> pburea: using phone matters? I dont have experience with phone thats why asking
<pbureau> _rahul_G_: assuming your have a /swap partition as well right ?
<logan_> Quick question... anyone here have any experience working with WebcamStudio? If not, where should I be?
<abhi_nav> pbureau: using phone matters? I dont have experience with phone thats why asking
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: select Format option
<_rahul_G_> @pbureau: AFAIK it's just swap. Not "/swap".
<airtonix> DrZeus, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/46008/screenshot_001_WRruwf.png < text isn't configureable... and its kinda slow
<pbureau> abhi_nav: nah I was pointing out to Rahul, he wasnt "texting" but chatting with people, and having to 'red somthig lik tis is bleh"
<logan_> >__> my bad.
<dualbooter> abhi_nav: can we pm?
<pbureau> _rahul_G_: ok so  / /home and swap
<abhi_nav> pbureau: ok I was wondering if phone makes any different or what. Dont know much about phone. ok thnx
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: yes
<_rahul_G_> pbureau: yes
<clusterm1gnet> hi guys :)  I have a pending issue with ubuntu... can not seem to find a place in ubuntu to use a socks proxy :)
<eoke> p1und3r: I believe it's the source sever not the @domain and I would imaging it'll be by both hostname and IP.
<pbureau> _rahul_G_: you have 0 bytes ?
<p1und3r> eoke: so its based on the smtp IP?
<_rahul_G_> pbureau: yes
<logan_> So... nobody has any idea about WebcamStudio?
<eoke> p1und3r: I believe it'll be both the smtp ip and hostname.
<telmich> does anyone also see this problem in ubuntu 9.10: http://home.schottelius.org/~nico/unix/linux/ubuntu/gconf-received-signal-6
<DrZeus> airtonix, ok now I see...hey, btw which is the name of that nautilus skin?? it's amazing
<von_neumann> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<telmich> I just found two hits by googling for it and it now happens for some time (probably after some dist-upgrade)
<deena> Hi
<deena> any one has idea about eric4 in ubuntu?
<_rahul_G_> I tried freeing up the space by trying to remove some applications. But I dont seem to be able to do that as the AddRemove says there isnt enough space left in /tmp to proceed with installation. What should I do now?
<clusterm1gnet> gents, why doesnt ubuntu support socks proxying... wtf
<airtonix> DrZeus, its nautilus-elementary using elementary-mod gtk and icons
<p1und3r> eoke: im concerned about my server's IP, cause its on a list, so their hostname would resolve to my server
<_rahul_G_> *proceed with uninstallation
<pbureau> deena: seems supported whats the question
<craig_gnome> deena , eric4 python ide ?
<p1und3r> eoke: so my server IP shudn't matter, as long as a specific hostname isn't listed?
<Stargaze> rahul, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<deena> yes
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, what makes you think it doesn't ?
<craig_gnome> deena , should be supported
<violetta> quien es
<chamila1986> can anyone have a idea of taking cpu utilization programmatic...by reading /proc/stat... what is the equation for that???
<eoke> p1und3r: Take a look through http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNSBL hopefully it'll clarify things for you.  Also you could google dnsbl and do a few searches for your host/ip.
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: where :)   i see http and ftp proxy
<BluesKaj> deena, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/IDEs/eric4-27775.shtml
<p1und3r> eoke: thanks that link is perfect:D
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, this page might help you : http://www.google.com.au/searchq=ubuntu+socks+proxying
<deena> is there any way in apt-get or aptitude to install epic4
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: have you set it up before?
<krangam> hey guys
<DrZeus> airtonix, thanks; it really looks great
<clusterm1gnet> i want certain apps to go through my socks proxy
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, http://articles.slicehost.com/2009/1/6/ssh-socks-proxy
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: cant
<Mkools> Hello sir I have just installed 64 bit ubuntu, I want to edit my .profile file to include /home/mukul/depot_tools how to do that?
<icehawk78> If I have a script that I want to run once for every file found by extension (is ls *.ext) what command would I use to pipe them together (normal usage is convertcommand filename.ext). Just piping the ls into the command didn't work.
<clusterm1gnet> not with ssl email :)
<nemo> tsocks ?
<Pythack> Hi.
<krangam> all of a sudden, i find Konqueror installed in my machine!! how could that be possible?? :S I'm sure I never installed it :)
<nemo> oh
<nemo> my scroll was locked
<eoke> p1und3r: Sorry that should have read "Also you could google "dnsbl search" and end your ip/host in a few of the search engines"
<clusterm1gnet> trust me, i've googled it
<pbureau> deena: sudo apt-get install eric
<nemo> clusterm1gnet said that a while ago
<clusterm1gnet> its kinda pathetic actually :(
<deena> eric4 requires QScintilla2
<p1und3r> eoke: ok thanks
<pbureau> deena: apt-get shoudl resolve dependencies
<clusterm1gnet> nemo: airtonix guys, i'll look at the links
<clusterm1gnet> but trust me, i've done my bit :(
<sadata> krangam: probably a dependency from some KDE app you installed.
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: and that google url you sent isnt proper :)
<corpogen> hello, im having some problems trying to install a program running this http://paste.ubuntu.com/391874/ can someone help me?
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, apologies
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, does this give you any ideas ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200911
<krangam> sadata: that's a nice explanation. lemme try to find out what else I've installed :)
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix reading... thanks man
<kingster> anyone know how to get voice in #radeon?
<pbureau> corpogen: looks like a programming issue in the code
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018383
<station> Hello everyone
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: why the f did you send me a wine article :)
<station> what is the default user assigned to lighttpd when it is installed?
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, :)
<station> www ? or Httpd?
<Stargaze> !hi| station
<ubottu> station: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<natrixnatrix89> what's the difference between nvidia and ati? What can I know about them to decide which to buy?
<dualbooter> what can you do from the "grub rescue>" prompt? anyone>?
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, http://kakku.wordpress.com/2007/11/18/proxify-any-application-tsocks-and-proxychains-force-any-program-to-communicate-through-a-socks-https-proxy-or-use-cascading-proxies/
<barckl3y> corpogen:: maybe yo should install JRE pack before ,, or JAVA ,, and after that try to install your program
<station> hi Stargaze
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: dood, if you listened, you would see why socks proxying isnt really supported on ubuntu/kubuntu :)
<natrixnatrix89> which goes better with ubuntu?
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, whys that?
<clusterm1gnet> here is my problem:  i need to get socks via openvpn :)
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: openvpn tunnel to remote server... dante running there
<dualbooter> what can you do from the "grub rescue>" prompt? anyone?
<clusterm1gnet> so all my machines here in the office use socks5 settings to go through the openvpn tunnel
<station> Anyone ?
<clusterm1gnet> which works great, except for stupid ununtu/kubuntu
<clusterm1gnet> because
<Stargaze> !ask| station
<ubottu> station: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, check that last link i sent
<chamila1986> \list
<clusterm1gnet> apps like kontact, use system-wide settings in kde, not allowing you to specify socks proxy directly
<clusterm1gnet> and in kde, you cant specify a socks proxy :)
<ARC0112358> My RDP client keeps disconnecting from server - can someone help me?
<station> What is the default user who is the owner of the files in the /var/www/  directory aka files owned by lightppd webserver
<clusterm1gnet> airtonix: you sent a wine link
<airtonix> clusterm1gnet, http://kakku.wordpress.com/2007/11/18/proxify-any-application-tsocks-and-proxychains-force-any-program-to-communicate-through-a-socks-https-proxy-or-use-cascading-proxies/
<ubuntu_> MAAAN LUBUJNTU rocks
<Sh3r1ff> clusterm1gnet: looks like you're screwed
<station> I want the user and group associated with it
<ubuntu_> V fast
<dualbooter> what can you do from the "grub rescue>" prompt? anyone?
<Mkools> I want newer version of git, for which I have followed instructions on: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa but it still is not working what to do?
<dualbooter> what can you do from the "grub rescue>" prompt? anyone?
<deena> installed eric4 thanks.... happy day
<blakkheim> !repeat | dualbooter
<Sh3r1ff> clusterm1gnet: and does gnome have the same issue?
<ubottu> dualbooter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Stargaze> !grub| dualbooter
<ubottu> dualbooter: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<clusterm1gnet> anyways, i guess im stuck with tsocks
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: please see my pm
<station> !lighttpd | station
<station> !lighttpd
<clusterm1gnet> but why the hell should i hack around, when ubuntu/kubuntu should support this...
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: ok listen this is link to install grub from live cd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<clusterm1gnet> shitty
<corpogen> i already have java installed, java - version gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/391880/
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: you have live cd? then install grub from ther using that link.
<clusterm1gnet> actually its not ubuntu's fault...  gnome should have the option
<Sh3r1ff> clusterm1gnet: open a bug, cause i believe you're right
<clusterm1gnet> should go yell at them :)
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: you got my message?
<ARC0112358> My RDP client keeps disconnecting from server - can someone help me?
<Mkools> Can any one help?
<corpogen> also the user manual says that the installer comes with a jre that does not interfere with the one installed
<dualbooter> thanks abhi_nav
<corpogen> i think that is what it do when it says Unpacking JRE
<clusterm1gnet> Sh3r1ff: and if i ssh tunnel ports for kontact... gmail will complain because of ssh issues :)
<clusterm1gnet> ssl* issues
<clusterm1gnet> anyways, done venting , this blows
<researcher1> what is the command line to install  software from a CD ?
<corpogen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391874/
<abhi_nav> dualbooter: :-)
<nemo> oh. correction on that apple bookmarklet.  needed to make a change to avoid apple redirecting on me.
<nemo> the link should work now
<baba_b00ie> did ubuntu 9.10 or gnome remove the option to custimize the gdm login window ?
<barckl3y> wich program are you trying to install?
<Sh3r1ff> clusterm1gnet: isn't it possible with openvpn to have all traffic go through the tunnel?
<clusterm1gnet> Sh3r1ff: absolutely!
<pbureau> corpogen: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre  then try your install again
<ejb> Hi, does anyone know if there's a way to execute a command automatically upon connecting to a specific wireless network?
<ARC0112358> My RDP client keeps disconnecting from server - can someone help me?
<clusterm1gnet> Sh3r1ff: but i dont want all my traffic to go through tunnel... i still have work here to do
<clusterm1gnet> i just want certain apps :)
<clusterm1gnet> i think im stuck with tsocks
<Some_One> hi ..
<chamila1986> cpu
<Some_One> i need some help regarding ubunto
<Some_One> any one ?
<pbureau> !ask | Some_One
<ubottu> Some_One: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<corpogen> :pbureau it says sun-java6-bin is your most recent version the same for sin-java-jre
<krangam> lemme try Some_one
<Some_One> thnx fox
<abhi_nav> ejb: which command you want to execute? also have a look at bash programming. may it is what you want
<remoteCTRL1> how do i teach thunderbird to write text in replies ABOVE the senders text insted of below?
<logan_> Still looking for help setting up WebcamStudio under Ubuntu. I've pretty much got it all working, but I can't seem to broadcast on a resolution higher than 160*120, anything beyond that and it turns into a scanline-y mess. Can anyone help me or can someone direct me to where I -SHOULD- go?
<chamila1986> any idea of taking cpu utilization in program...any reference to a performance equation
<Some_One> krangam,  pbureau  i have connected two pc with a netgear router .. both are having ubuntu
<barckl3y> corpogen: which program are you trying to install?
<abhi_nav> is it safe to delete everthing from /tmp to get space free?
<corpogen> CLC Genomics Workbench a bioinformatics software
<ejb> abhi_nav, I want to execute a python script. It may involve some bash but I don't think that's the answer.
<ejb> Anyone else?
<iceroot> abhi_nav: no not always
<pbureau> corpogen: then I suggest looking into the first line of that file with editor and see if there is a floating "("
<corpogen> http://www.clcbio.com
<iceroot> abhi_nav: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Some_One> krangam, pbureau  both can easily run internet, i am also sucessfully remote them, but i am unable to do file sharing :/
<abhi_nav> iceroot: hmm
<researcher1> I  want to use  the Ubuntu desktop CD from CD-ROM  to run the command line "sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop"  on my Ubuntu server.What should I do?
<Some_One> krangam, pbureau  one has wireless link other is on lan
<Stargaze> Some_One: please put your question in one line, so we do not have to scroll back to read what it was about
<Mkools> How can I get newer version of git?
<pbureau> Stargaze: lol he wants to share files between pcs that are networked, one wireless, one hard lined, both are seeing the router and the internet but are not seeing each other on the network thus unable to share files
<wowoto> where is the gnome-game's config file???
<Some_One> Stargaze, ok i need to do files sharing on ubuntu between two pc, one has lan other is on wifi, both connected to same router how to do it ?
<Mkools> Followed instructions on: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa, but still not working what to do?
<blakkheim> :(
<abhi_nav> iceroot: ok my frnd have 0 kb space free on pc. caant do anyting not install nor unintsall. so what to do to claim more space ? how to free space?
<Some_One> pbureau, exactly :)
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: samba, nfs, ...
<iceroot> abhi_nav: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<pbureau> Some_One: I understand the problem, now the real question is, do I have an answer for you
<abhi_nav> iceroot: he tried that but no effect same as previous
<wowoto> hello there ,where is the gnome-game's config file???
<iceroot> abhi_nav: also look with "du"  where the space goes
<Some_One> pbureau, :D
<abhi_nav> iceroot: what is du?
<pbureau> Sh3r1ff: is right Some_One... Samba is a easy solution
<Stargaze> wowoto: type locate gnome-game
<Some_One> pbureau, do i need to install it on both ends ?
<pbureau> Some_One: both will need it yes
<l3ns> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jitendra> can anyone tell me how to download ubuntu's po files for offline translation... can't do it on launchpad
<wowoto> Stargaze: ok
<l3ns> does that support dual monitor?
<corpogen> pbureau this is the first set of instructions http://paste.ubuntu.com/391889/
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: only on one, smb-client is installed by default
<corpogen> il open with get it and try to find all )
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, from where i can use it :/ unable to find yet, new on ubuntu
<pbureau> l3ns: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=+Intel+Corporation+Mobile+GM965/GL960+Integrated++dual+monitor+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: samba is like windows sharing, you just have to enable on one pc, and the other pc can access it
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: if you just want to transfer files one time, use ftp, sftp, scp, ...
<pbureau> Sh3r1ff: ah did not know samba client side was auto installed.. thankk for that Sh3r1ff
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  let me install samba
<logan_> Seriously, nobody can help me? :<
<blakkheim> !please | logan_
<pbureau> logan_: sorry missed your question, what was it again ?
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, no i have 4 tb space on my desktop, so i used to run file from it, my laptop has not much space :)
<ubottu> logan_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<adifire> help on wat logan_?
<logan_> Still looking for help setting up WebcamStudio under Ubuntu. I've pretty much got it all working, but I can't seem to broadcast on a resolution higher than 160*120, anything beyond that and it turns into a scanline-y mess. Can anyone help me or can someone direct me to where I -SHOULD- go?
<jitendra> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<logan_> There, that's what I needed help with, and sorry blakkheim or jitendra.
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: then you'll want to install samba or nfs on the desktop
<pbureau> logan_: what webcam your using ?
<wowoto> Stargaze: still can not found the config file of gnometris
<kraetzja> trying to install binary ati drivers, i get 'dkms part of installation failed'. is my kernel tree not proper?
<corpogen> arrrg stupid program
<iceroot> abhi_nav: man du
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, on desktop ?
<iceroot> abhi_nav: a program which is showing (d)isc (u)sage
<jitendra> is this channel the right place to ask about Ubuntu translation problems
<logan_> pbureau, not using a webcam at all. Streaming my desktop, using the program WebcamStudio.
<abhi_nav> iceroot: ok i try it now. thxn for help
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: install the server part on the desktop, because that's where the files will be, so you can connect tot that from the laptop
<Stargaze> wowoto: i tried gnometris, it's pretty basic :)
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  let me try
<pbureau> logan_: k, setting section to choose size of broadcast perhaps ? (I really dont know the software, just using the force)
<Sh3r1ff> !samba | Some_One
<ubottu> Some_One: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Sh3r1ff> !nfs | Some_One
<ubottu> Some_One: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Desciero> What is the solution for bug #203158: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158  I'm unclear on how to solve this issue...
<Remmaze> Hello everybody....!!!
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, can i find it from ubuntu software center ?
<logan_> pbureau, well, that's the point. I can set the broadcast size to anything higher, no problem, 640*480 being my preferred size... but when I do that, ustream just detects a jumbled scanline-y mess of my desktop. :P
<kingster> anyone have any hints for ati radeon x1600 in lucid lynx?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: yes, it is in the repo's
<Remmaze> im participating for this 1 electronic solutions in Malaysia, so i need some input, 1stly where can i get testimonial regarding Ubuntu use by BIG company??
 * Sh3r1ff is still on ubuntu 8.04
<kingster> I have corruption issues - usable, but barely
<pbureau> logan_: now from a video/recoding point of view, most recoding devices (in this case software) record @ 60hz, if your refresh of your desk faster than that ?
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, yes it searched a file named Samba
<Stargaze> !lucid| kingster
<ubottu> kingster: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<kingster> Thanks stargaze
<logan_> pbureau, shouldn't have any effect, the output window for WebcamStudio is just fine. So that'd be weird. No, something's going wrong as it's being interpreted by UStream.
<Some_One> one more thing Sh3r1ff from where i can see my pc and workgroup name in ubuntu or change them ?
<Desciero> What is the solution for this bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158  I'm having trouble determining the possible solution if there is one
<yshavit> I have Ubuntu 9.10 on a 64bit machine. I was recently promted to update via the update manager, but it warned me that it'd be a partial update. I did it anyway (didn't know better), and now my system won't start up. I get to the point that there'd be a login, then nothing. Is there any way for me to restore my system, or is a reinstall in order?
<yo> hola alguien habla español?
<corpogen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/391893/
<pbureau> !es |yo
<ubottu> yo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: do hostname in a terminal for the hostname or use the ip, the workgroup is by default workgroup
<corpogen> some help installing this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/391893/
<Stargaze> you were faster, pbureau :)
<Remmaze> im participating for this 1 electronic solutions in Malaysia, so i need some input, 1stly where can i get testimonial regarding Ubuntu use by BIG company??
<pbureau> Stargaze: warming up... ;) it take me a little while..
<Guest88910> Hi! I just bought a new linksys router, and have problem acces it from my desktop-ubuntu, while my laptop-ubuntu has no problem accesing it. I just got it out of the box and did a fresh install. Have tried a couple of reboots on both the desktop and the router. What could be the problem?
<jitendra> can anyone tell me how to download ubuntu's po files for offline translation... don't want to do it on launchpad
<yo> ok nuchas gracias
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba > go to server configuration
<pbureau> Guest88910: does the nic card on teh desktop work (ie is it functional)
<Stargaze> Some_One: you can also try and find help by typing /join #ubuntu-server
<Desciero> What is the solution for this bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158  I'm having trouble determining the possible solution if there is one
<Guest88910> pbureau: nic card? The network card i working because i used the previous louse router earlier today..
<Stargaze> !lucid| LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<clustermagnet> guys, tsocks doesnt work with konqueror for example :)
<clustermagnet> what a piece... seriously
<Some_One> Stargaze,  :) sure i am joining it as well
<pbureau> Guest88910:  k, just checking.. when you goto the router webpage (see manual) can you see the router "see" the desktop ?
<wowoto> Stargaze: thx ,i have found that config file at _ /var/gnometris.score
<baba_b00ie> anyone know how to change the gdm them in ubuntu 9.10
<pbureau> baba_b00ie: gdm theme ?
<datacrusher> baba_b00ie, right click, change theme
<wowoto> baba_b00ie: install a gdm theme you like then change it~
<pbureau> baba_b00ie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175148
<Dr_Willis> err.. 9.10 gdm is not very themeable
<Dr_Willis> theres some tools to add a few diffrent themes to it. but not a lot of them exist right now
<logan_> Aaaand... I figured it out.
<Desciero> What is the solution for this bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158  I'm having trouble determining the possible solution if there is one
<corpogen> some help here please http://paste.ubuntu.com/391899/ im trying to install something called CLC Genomics Workbench
<siri1> i installed ubuntu 9.04 in my system, the problem is USB Speakers are not working but serial ports speakers are working....Anyone please suggest me solution!!:-(
<logan_> pbureau, turns out, I need to set the broadcasting framerate LOWER than the framerate in webcamstudio.
<Guest88910> pbureau: No, the router cant find the desktop.
<auroracv> hola, ¿cómo estás?
<Dr_Willis> siri1:  Serial Port Speakers? Huh? Ive never seen such things
<petsounds> baba_b00ie: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup/
<Guest88910> pbureau: i found something called like DHCP-ip table, and it said that only the laptop was connected
<auroracv> !Hola, ¿cómo estás?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pbureau> logan_: see I knew there was a framerate issue :
<Stargaze> corpogen: it seems to me, you need some dev-packages for JRE or Java
<pbureau> !es | auroracv
<ubottu> auroracv: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sh3r1ff> Desciero: from what i can read in one minute, the bug isn't fixed yet
<NickSer`v> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0     DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0DCC S
<studio_> hi there, is there anyone who can help with ssh?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Stargaze> !ask| studio_
<ubottu> studio_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Desciero> Sh3r1ff: So there's nothing I can do until the next ubuntu release?
<pbureau> Guest88910: so the desktop is NOT connected, okay look behind PC desktop is there a ligth by the network card connector that is blinking, what color is is tblinking
<studio_> who can test if my ssh is working/open on this pc?
<Stargaze> studio_: ssh over the internet is rather dangerous
<siri1> Dr_Willis: serial ports i mean ..the holes given for speakers otherthan the usb!
<studio_> i know.. but i need a freind to set up this pc... it will not be inevitible
<studio_> or eternal
<auroracv> join#ubuntu-es
<pbureau> auroracv: try /join #ubuntu-es
<logan_> Thanks all :D
<Stargaze> auroracv: it's /join #ubuntu-es
<pbureau> bye logan
<Dr_Willis> siri1:  those are just analog speaker jacks. :0 Serial ports are somthing radically differnt. :)
<studio_> Stargaze, is there a way for you  to test it for me, without actually logging in?
<Sh3r1ff> Desciero: when a bug is fixed, the package will receive an update, it can be before a new version of ubuntu, but it also is possible that a bug is not yet fixed in a new ubuntu release
<Stargaze> studio_: i need your ip-address then
<Guest88910> pbureau: nope, seems like it isnt. Where the cable enters there is an orange light, as it always has been.. Maybe i should try some linksys-specific forum for this question? Ill google it^^
<studio_> Stargaze, I can log on via ssh from another computer on the network...
<Dr_Willis> studio_:  try sshing into the ip of the router.
<pbureau> Guest88910: nope, the cable is plugged into a lan connection on router not Wan connection right,,, well pushed in ?
<studio_> Stargaze, it is 44.244.0.6
<siri1> Dr_Willis: ok thanks..:).Can you suggest me the solution?
 * radioman-lt engage thrusters!
<corpogen> <Stargaze> i think i already have that http://paste.ubuntu.com/391880/
<studio_> Dr_Willis, is that the IP from the outside?
<Dr_Willis> siri1:  nope. I never use usb audio devices. Only 'usb' speakers i got. just get power from the USB ports. they still have an analog jack.
<pbureau> Guest88910: try connecting teh cable from desktop to another port on router coudl be a bad port
<Stargaze> studio_: type /join ubuntu-server, please
<corpogen> Stargaze: i think i already have that http://paste.ubuntu.com/391880/
<Dr_Willis> siri1:  proberly need to check the forums on settingup USB headphones.
<Desciero> Sh3r1ff: The virtues of open source software, right?
<studio_> ok
<Dr_Willis> studio_:  yes.
<Desciero> Sh3r1ff: I mean, what's the point of going linux if there's tons of bugs
<Dr_Willis> Desciero:  whats the point of paying for windows if theres tons of bugs...
<studio_> Stargaze, you are not in ubuntuserver
<Desciero> Dr_Willis: My windows can at least play sound
<Sh3r1ff> Desciero: windows also has bugs, open source has the advantage that they are easier noticed and faster fixed
<Dr_Willis> bugs happen.. they get found, fixed and more bugs go on.
<pbureau> Desciero: the channel in participating in discovery and anniliation of such bugs without needing major corporation that charge you 150$ for an operating system
<Desciero> bug #203158 hasn't been fixed in 2 years
<Guest88910> pburea: yeah the cables are plugged in alright. And ive already tried to change the ports, didnt make any change. All the ports lit up as they should. Ill try another reboot on the router, brb.
<Stargaze> studio_: the people there will be more skilled to help you :)
<DrZeus> airtonix, question: in the picture you just send me with the gloobus coverflow, which theme border you are using?
<Dr_Willis> Desciero:  and your soundcard maker. PAID microsoft to do 'tests' and 'certify' the drivers/hardware for windows.. and they pass that $$$ cost on to you. The drivers for linux proberly were reverse engineered
<Sh3r1ff> Desciero: and like pbureau said, it is free ;) which is a high advantage for me ;)
<studio_> Stargaze, thanks
<iceroot> Desciero: there are windows-bugs which arent fixed in 15 years (dosvm)
<pbureau> Sh3r1ff: yeah conasidering Win7 is now 140$ a pop... bleh
<pvn> hello
<Desciero> iceroot: critical as getting choopy sound for applications, no sound at all, and unable to exit without freezing the desktop?
<pbureau> !hello |pvn
<ubottu> pvn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sh3r1ff> pbureau: and the problem is not only the os, if you want to have a decent program, you'll have to pay for that as well
<airtonix> DrZeus, window theme is eHomosapien
<pvn> hey patrick
<clustermagnet> guys ... so... whoever was helping me with socks proxying on ubuntu....
<iceroot> Desciero: why fixing old things if there is pulseaudio now?
<DrZeus> airtonix, thank you
<clustermagnet> thanks for all your efforts!
<clustermagnet> but airtonix ... it simply dont work
<pbureau> Desciero: I dont use "sounds" so If I was in your shoes I would "diable taht card and get another or not ue sound at all
<clustermagnet> i've tried tsocks, and proxychains :)
<Desciero> haha
<Desciero> right
<Desciero> don't use sounds
<Desciero> nice solution
<clustermagnet> does anyone here use a socks proxy?
<FloodBot4> Desciero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pbureau> I have a sound card that works on my computers and 99% of time my sound is on mute
<iceroot> Desciero: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<Dr_Willis> Desciero:  go do what you want..  we dont really care.. if its that critical go try some otuer linux live cd's as a test
<airtonix> clustermagnet, thats unfortunate
<pbureau> if I want music I use my 20GB portable MP3 with my 7.1 THX Sound system, if I want to watch a video I tunr on my 50 " Plasma.. whats your point
<ubuntu-usr> hi
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: How can I get new version of git?
<wack4798> if a partition wont mount in rescue mode, does that mean it probably is dead?
<Desciero> Dr_Willis: If I install jaunty, is something else not going to work?
<Dr_Willis> If hardware makers make it hard for linux.. theres only so much manpower to go around to all the devices and driver  codeing
<iceroot> Desciero: you are using karmic atm?
<Desciero> ya
<clustermagnet> and its year 2010 btw, :(
<Dr_Willis> Desciero:  no idea. I have a great deal of hardware that no longer works in windows.. but does linux.. if i instlal Win7 will it work?
<iceroot> Desciero: what soundcard?
<clustermagnet> my mac works great :)   (shouldnt say there here) but nevertheless.. :(
<Desciero> Intel A'97
<iceroot> Desciero: that is working great with karmic
<Stargaze> corpogen: look for IcedTea packages in Synaptic, maybe you find something that helps you
<Dr_Willis> I think Intel A97 is like a generic name - not a exact chipset.
<iceroot> Desciero: i am using it
<wack4798> if a partition wont mount in rescue mode, does that mean it probably is dead?
<ubuntu-usr> i'd like to configure maximum upload speed and download in firefox. nice to see some plugins as solution
<Dr_Willis> Like the old 'sound blaster compatiable'  cards from years back
<Desciero> iceroot: Do you use any applications that require sdl?
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, i was referring to the login theme. they seemed to have removed the option in ubuntu 910 or gnome 2.24 or whatever version it is
<Dr_Willis> wack4798:  any error messages when you mount it by hand?
<Desciero> iceroot: because apparently those don't work with the sound card
<iceroot> Desciero: skype is using it, right? and teamspeak
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  correct. Theres a few tools to let you do some work with it. "epidermis" is one.
<iceroot> Desciero: both working fine here
<Stargaze> ubuntu-usr: you can configure it with about:config
<baba_b00ie> Dr_Willis, k thanks i'll google
<Stargaze> ubuntu-usr: but be carefull with aboyt:config!!
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  check delicious.com/dr_willis under my GDM/GDM2 tags also
<Desciero> iceroot: well I dunno  you tell me why this bug is open then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158
<Desciero> if it works so great, why is there an open bug for 2 years?
<ubuntu-usr> Stargaze, cool, which options i shoul switch
<iceroot> Desciero: its working for me
<iceroot> Desciero: so i dont care about any open bugs
<Desciero> iceroot: great, that doesn't help me much
<Desciero> does it now?
<Dr_Willis> a bug in the 'sdl' libs are not the same thing as a bug in the soundcard drivers.
<wack4798> Dr_Willis: I got a grub error 17, so booted into rescue mode with ubuntu disc...got to the point of choosing the root partition and it tries to mount and says mount failed
<wack4798> An error occurred..
<wack4798> no real error number
<Dr_Willis> wack4798:  Hmm..   Not sure about that. I always mount stuff by hand when fixing grub.
<Stargaze> ubuntu-usr: search google for 'boost firefox'
<Dr_Willis> wack4798:  this a new clean install?
<Nere> ai alguien en el ordenador de andalucia
<wack4798> Dr_Willis: No, this is a server that backup server that required a restart, on restart it gets to Grub1.5 and then gives me Grub error 17, and stops, cant do any thing else, hence the rescue mode
<Nere> ??
<pbureau> !es |nere
<ubottu> nere: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu-usr> Stargaze, i'd like to slow down these speeds, not enhace them
<Nere> hello
<Nere> estan
<Dr_Willis> wack4798:  odd that it suddendly started doing that. Could be a hd failure.
<Nere> ai alguiem
<Nere> ??
<Mkools> Someone answer my question
<Nere> contesteme
<Stargaze> ubuntu-usr: then search google for 'slow down firefox' or the like
<Dr_Willis> wack4798:  i can only suggest trying a live cd. and see if you can mount stuff by hand
<pbureau> !es > Nere
<ubottu> Nere, please see my private message
<Bohemian> are there any packages for ubuntu to help save battery life with laptops?
<Bohemian> i just installed ubuntu and the battery life isn't as good
<Bohemian> (as windows)
<wack4798> Dr_Willis: yeah i thought about doin that too, but my guess is, its not gonna work :/
<iceroot> Bohemian: powertop
<pbureau> Bohemian: Windows lies about the life  of a battery
<Dr_Willis> Bohemian:  theres the intel powernow stuff I belive.. but that gives tips/tweaks and some other things. but it depends on how you use the machne also
<wack4798> Dr_willis: Thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> powertop? powernow? powerMeUp :) i forget the name
<juanyllo> hola
<Nere> ola
<jereme> hello.  Is there a way to change the preferred ftp:// handler in ubuntu?  somehow it got registered to Namoroka and it's killing me
<Nere> estas en el ordenador de andalucia
<Nere> yo si
<ardchoille> Nere: Ingles solamente aqui. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jereme> it's not under Preferences > Preferred Applications
<juanyllo> si
<Stargaze> !es| Nere
<ubottu> Nere: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juanyllo> en almeria
<Nere> yo tambien
<ubuntu-usr> Stargaze, most of resuls are users problems :(
<Nere> iio en granada
<juanyllo> que curso estudias
<Bohemian> is the newest ubuntu 9.10?
<Stargaze> ubuntu-usr: now you do not have to feel so alone :)
<Dr_Willis> Bohemian:  for a few more months till 10.04 :)
<Bohemian> ok
<Dr_Willis> !release | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Bohemian> what is the default environment for ubuntu? gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Bohemian:  yes.
<Aciid> can anyone recommend me a singleplayer RPG?
<Dr_Willis> Bohemian:  its easy to install others
<Bohemian> i can't tell what it is, i don't use x
<Bohemian> i'm thinking of using fluxbox or openbox
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  nethack or some of its variants. FalconsEye I think is one. StoneSoup is another
<kaolbrec> Bohemian, openbox is very nice
<ubuntu-usr> Stargaze, have foun 1 plugin but it's windows related
<kaolbrec> Bohemian, have you seen crunchbang linux?
<Bohemian> this computer is 5 years old, so it doesn't have a lot of resources
<jereme> Aciid, Zork
<Dr_Willis> Bohemian:  depends more on its specs then its age. :)
<Bohemian> kaolbrec: once i apt-get install openbox how do i tell gdm and linux to start openbox by default?
<suleman> graviton,
<Bohemian>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> Bohemian:  its in the gdm menus. :)
<Aciid> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'm just trying to amuse myself on my netbook
<suleman> graviton, how do i access files on network,
<Bohemian> kaolbrec: no, what is it?
<suleman> graviton, if others use windows xp
<ardchoille> Bohemian: mine is 4 years old, AMD Sempron 2800+, 1gb ram and ubuntu with gnome runs fine
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  some games got issues with netbooks having a 'short' screen. :(  I have been playing FATE in wine on mine. :P
<kaolbrec> Bohemian, one moment please
<suleman> how do i access files on network, if others use windows xp
<Sh3r1ff> suleman: samba
<suleman> Sh3r1ff, but how do i do that
<Sh3r1ff> suleman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<suleman> Sh3r1ff, i installed it,but cudnt use it.have no idea abt useing it
<valkryie> Hello fellow ubuntu users!
<GeekSquid> !hi | valkryie
<ubottu> valkryie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pbureau> !hello | valkryie
<pbureau> damn GeekSquid quick this time 'roud
<Bohemian> what's a good file manager for openbox?
<valkryie> I just pulled the MicroShaft plug last Friday :) It feels so good... I have been dropping in here now and then to ask questions, and y'all have been so helpful :)
<Bohemian> and do i have to recompile everything since it's been compiled with gnome flags?
<meowsus> I'm looking for an AVI to DVD (VIDEO_TS / AUDIO_TS) program for Ubuntu, similar to ConvertXtoDVD for Windows
<Some_One> hmmm
<blakkheim> !info devede | meowsus
<pbureau> meowsus: check ouy http://freshmeat.org/
<ubottu> meowsus: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<Aciid> Dr_Willis: i dont get why eeepc users have problems with the resolution. my 10.1" acer runs fine with
<corpogen> installing icedtea is taking for ever
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, i have successfully install and browse the other pc ..
<usr13> valkryie: Congratulations
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: congratulations
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: glad it works
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  new issues available :D well it drops the connection
<Stargaze> corpogen: you noticed, idedtea is java related
<Stargaze> corpogen: you noticed, icedtea is java related
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  its not working properly i m just able to browse, unable to copy :/
<Bohemian> can i have a dock a la os x with openbox kaolbrec ?
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  thnx by the way :)
<pbureau> Stargaze: echo? keyboard debounce?
<rabbit1> having problem with window
<GeekSquid> Bohemian: this is ubuntu support, which means we support the standard ubuntu base, but you may find some stuff you can use in the ppa's https://launchpad.net/~k-belding/+archive/ppa -- like here
<valkryie> the funny thing... since I was a little girl, my favorite animal has always been a penguin... and now I am a linux user :)
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: that's probably due to the samba configuration
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  i used one more application named as samber file browers
<Bohemian> GeekSquid: so openbox is not standard?
<corpogen> yeah and i also read that somewhere related that syntax error
<meowsus> pbureau, do you mean freshmeat.net
<meowsus> ?
<corpogen> but did not think of looking icedtea on synaptic
<rabbit1> selected window is not appearing at the top
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, there is some issues with rights :s
<corpogen> is taking eons to finish the download
<rabbit1> having prob with window, selected app or window is not appearing at top
<corpogen> do u know if a *.rpm file works on ubuntu?
<pbureau> meowsus: http://freshmeat.net/ yes did I type .org again ?
<usr13> corpogen: No
<Some_One> i love linux security but .. some times i get irritate from it :/
<usr13> corpogen: Does not work.
<Stargaze> corpogen: you can use alien to convert rpm to deb
<Bohemian> Some_One: try selinux ;p
<Bohemian> or a properly configured MAC box on fbsd :)
<Some_One> hmmmmm
<meowsus> pbureau, yeah... but the site is awesome!
<corpogen> since the installer comes in two versions .sh and .rpm
<GeekSquid> Bohemian: In that I do not know anybody who uses it , however
<pbureau> ogh talking about security is there a way to Make Ubuntu/Gnome Damn Wireless module to use the keyring automatically withouot ME having to input passwords?
<Some_One> Bohemian, i m learning ubuntu right now :D
<GeekSquid> !openbox | Bohemian
<ubottu> Bohemian: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<ardchoille> Stargaze , corpogen using alien is dangerous
<corpogen> was worth the try
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<corpogen> stargaxe how do I do that?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: to read, you'll have to make sure the user has the correct rights
<Bohemian> GeekSquid: so is that a no?
<corpogen> lol why?
<Stargaze> corpogen: type (package) alien --to-deb
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: what are the rights on the files?
<Bohemian> Some_One: so? SELinux adds on to any linux distro
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, from where i can check this :/
<Bohemian> chmod
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: in a terminal type ls -l
<ardchoille> !alien | corpogen
<ubottu> corpogen: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: or right click > properties and it is on one of the tabs
<usr13> corpogen: Good news:  You can more-than-likely find a deb for what-ever it is.
<rabbit1> having prob with window, selected app or window is not appearing at top
<Some_One> i dont have this sign in my keyboard :/ -]
<Some_One> ok let me see 1 min
<corpogen> ummm better if i dont attemp it, this is the company comp not mine
<Stargaze> idd corpogen
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: every keyboard has this, or else, copy paste it from here ;)
<Some_One> :)
<rabbit1> y don u guys try lockboard
<corpogen> i already contact the guys who made the program, heaven knows if they will answer back
<corpogen> it was damn expensive so they better have some support
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  .. its has properties as .. Owner .. folder access create and delete files .. group .. folder access none
<usr13> corpogen: What is it?
<Some_One> other folder access none
<rabbit1> having prob with window, selected app or window is not appearing at top
<GeekSquid> corpogen: what are you trying to do?
<asloon> ty
<asloon> t
<asloon> yty
<asloon> t
<asloon> y
<FloodBot4> asloon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asloon> ty
<rabbit1> guys, help me out
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, and when i tried to change it .. its come back on none automatically :/
<usr13> corpogen: Do they have a tarball?
<GeekSquid> rabbit1: complete sentences please
<corpogen> something called CLC Genomics Workbench
<rabbit1> having prob with window, selected app or window is not appearing at top
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: who is the owner of the file? your user?
<corpogen> nope no tarball
<kraetzja_> if during a build I bomb out on errors to unresolved references to symbol X____, whats missing/broken, xorg?
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: having prob with window, selected app or window is not appearing at top
<kraetzja_> Xflush, Xreply, Xread
<Pauly> alguien habla español?
<corpogen> for linux only .sh and .rpm
<GeekSquid> !details | rabbit1
<ubottu> rabbit1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gohano> hi guys need help i want to install vnc enterprise in ubuntu but i have an error that says lsbstdc++5(>=1:3.3.4-)
<corpogen> there is also .exe for windows and another for mac
<corpogen> going to lunch any ideas please leave them as private message
<corpogen> i'll be back
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: i use hardy, when i click on any icon(select application) that window doesn't appear at the top. it is hidden behind the active window.....
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, yes i am
<gohano> help
<morenilla> ola
<gohano>  hi guys need help i want to install vnc enterprise in ubuntu but i have an error that says lsbstdc++5(>=1:3.3.4-)
<ZykoticK9> gohano, libstdc++5 was removed in karmic.  are you using 32 or 64 bit system?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: can you change the owner in a terminal?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: or the file rights?
<gohano> 64 bit
<ZykoticK9> gohano, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5
<Stargaze> Some_One: try chown
<morenilla> ola!!!
<Some_One> no Sh3r1ff  i dont know, its my 4 day on linux :)
<Stargaze> !es| morenilla
<ubottu> morenilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pbureau> !es | morenilla
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: u got my prob?
<suleman> Sh3r1ff, wat if i know only the ip
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: open a terminal, go to the directory and do chmod 644 "file"
<ZykoticK9> gohano, that does assume you have getlibs on your system
<Sh3r1ff> suleman: you can connect with samba by using the ip, btw to find the hostname type "hostname" in a terminal ;)
<GeekSquid> rabbit1: you have a window that due to it's application settings is stealing focus from gnome - please be patient, I understand your problem, and I usually play around to fix it ... is it firefox stealing focus?
<Stargaze> !sf > Stargaze
<usr13> corpogen: You could always free up some space or slap in another HD and dual boot, RH / Ubuntu.
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: all the windows is stealing the focus
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  what command can i use for giving that directory path :/
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: now i have chat window and screem app, if i click on screem app, its selecting chat window
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: cd /path/to/directory
<Some_One> oh like dos
<Some_One> hm
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: dos is dir /path/to/directory ;)
<conb123> Anyone else having trouble with the new youtube layout in ubuntu? Youtube works when the videos are embedded but on the site the video boxes are just black
<pbureau> Some_One: yes except upper/lower case is different
<pbureau> Some_One:  /etc/thisdir not same as /etc/ThisDir
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: wht the command to kill screem?
<GeekSquid> rabbit1: I cannot support screem ... pkill screem
<pbureau> conb123: what web browser your using ?
<Some_One> pbureau,  yes i know it :D i did some programming in C while i was in school :P
<Bohemian> is setting up an ipod classic difficult with ubuntu? what audio player should i use?
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: thx, but y can't u support that? its ok. no prob,
<conb123> pbureau: Google Chrome
<pbureau> Some_One: and /et<TAB> witll auto complete dir :)
<pbureau> Some_One: pretty ussefull when having to type "Google_chrome_v1.5.6.7.7..8.888.999
<Sh3r1ff> ah, the pleasures of autocomplete :)
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: i think i changed few setting in "CompizConfig Settings Manager". so is this causing the prob?
<Some_One> well its giving error
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: what error?
<Bohemian> Sh3r1ff: indeed!
<Some_One> bash: cd/Backup/movies: No Such file of directory
<GeekSquid> rabbit1: good chance... help with compiz in #compiz
<pbureau> conb123: I found trying to view a web page with pdf in it gives me black boxes in chrome.... debatting about going back to firefox but I despise taht app
<pbureau> Some_One: ls do you see Backup ?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: try cd ~/Backup/movies
<Stargaze> pbureau: try the Iron webbrowser, it's a Chromium clone and works fine
<conb123> pbureau: Can't you just download and open it?
<Immortall> ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèòå åá âàøó ìàòü?
<Some_One> hmm
<Some_One> same error
<Immortall> ïåçäþêè áëÿ!
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  recently i am log in with group .. is there any thing like login with owner ?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: you log in wuth a user, which is member of certain groups
<Some_One> i didnt create any one
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: type ls in a terminal, do you see Backup or the folder where you want to go?
<Some_One> ok let me see
<pbureau> conb123: nah, weird though, youtube works fine ;)
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: at installation you're forced to create on ;)
<Sh3r1ff> one*
<Some_One> no
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: thx
<pbureau> mkdir ~/Backup/movies
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: in a terminal, type "id" or "whoami"
<pbureau> Some_One: mkdir ~/Backup/movies
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: that's the user you're logged in with
<conb123> pbureau: The flash itself seems to be working I can watch embedded vids without a problem, I'm using the 64 bit prerelease flash by the way. It stopped working after the youtube layout changed
<Some_One> i cant see backup here .. its download music etc .. and these folders are access from the other pc except then these no one can
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, i am log in with user mazin
<pbureau> conb123: sorry to hear that, my usage of youtube is so minimalistic, if it stops working I am sure Ill get over it
<temo> hello
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: do cd movies and then ls -l file/you/want/to/copy
<temo> what an i do to star ubuntu in runlevel 3
<pbureau> Some_One: accessing a win 7 pc through Samba ?
<temo> isn't iniittab
<temo> _S
<temo> :S
<Some_One> just a min :/
<conb123> Anyone else with google chrome experiencing problems after the new youtube layout change?
<Stargaze> temo: try sudo init 3
<Bohemian> what do i use for flash with ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> conb123: seems like you'll have to blame youtube and not ubuntu
<Bohemian> is there something better besides the official adobe flash app?
<conb123> Sh3rlff: Oh no I'm not blaming anyone just wondering if anyone is experiencing the same thing
<aor> ola
<Some_One> pbureau,  no both pc has ubuntu
<aor> ola
<aor> oala
<Sh3r1ff> conb123: could be related to the java version you have
<pbureau> !es | aor
<ubottu> aor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rabbit1> GeekSquid: i solved it myself, its a setting a compiz -> general
<aor> qe ises
<conb123> Sh3rlff: Hmmm, that's a good point, 64 bit java i've heard takes a bit more configuring with x64 ubuntu
<Some_One> "whoami" result is mazin
<Some_One> and "id" has a long result
<Some_One> :p
<GeekSquid> conb123: youtube playing fine in both firefox and chrome on 9.04
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  not working :/
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: whoami just shows the user, id the user with userid and all the groups you're member of and their id's
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: what? the cd?
<Some_One> nothing is working :s
<conb123> GeekSquid: Could you please let me know which chrome version your using and if your chrome has switched to the youtube layout?
<kmahl> hey the useradd man pages what is that?
<Some_One> i understanding the problem , the problem is rights ..
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: type cd ~/ to go to your home drive
<Some_One> ok
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: then ls to list all the files
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: and cd "directory" to go to a certain directory
<pbureau> alright y'all gone to do some work around the house.... be back later
 * pbureau_away is away: Gone away for now
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  check this error out
<greenguy1090> Hey all, I'm not getting any power to my PCMCIA bus, anyone care to help me troubleshoot?
 * pbureau is back.
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  cd: /home/mazin/Backup : No such file or directory
 * pbureau_away is away: Gone away for now
<Some_One> pbureau_away,  wb
 * pbureau is back.
<GeekSquid> conb123: chrome 4.0.249.43 ... same layout I see in firefox,
<pbureau> kicks his chat and logs out
<Some_One> can i login to my pc with admin rights :s ?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: if you do a ls /home/mazin, do you see Backup?
<conb123> GeekSquid: Hmmm I'm on the chrome dev channel and my version is 5.something so I guess it's unstable, I might switch back to the regular channel
<Some_One> no Sh3r1ff
<cgroza> hello, i have a small problem, when i click the power button on the top right corner of the screen it takes forever to show up that restart,shutdown menu... i use ubuntu 8.04
<Winkie> so, i've been trying to get gpsd working, all i get are segfaults with the karmic version, and after backporting the one from lucid i seem to have hit a bug that was fixed last year. does anyone here have a working gpsd? :)
<Some_One> i cant
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: then you can't cd to it
<Some_One> :s
<Sh3r1ff> try cd movies or cd music or whatever is in your ls
<Some_One> i have an idea
<Some_One> let me try it
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: i thibnk Backup is what you called your samba share
<AndyGraybeal> i'm on ubuntu server, i've installed the desktop though.  i'm in admin group, and i can use sudo fine, but i can't unlock dialog boxes in the gui, can anyone help?
<kmahl> i dont understand what the userrad man pages are? does anyone here know ? I have this assignment and i need to read about it? i tryed to search it on google but i am not shure exactly what i stumbled on becouse i dont know what i am looking for
<yshavit> Hi there... I have Ubuntu 9.10, and I was recently promted to update via the update manager. It warned me that it'd be a partial update, but I did it anyway (didn't know better), and now my system won't start up. I get to the point that there'd be a login, then nothing. Is there any way for me to restore my system, or do I have to reinstall?
<kmahl> useradd*
<Sh3r1ff> kmahl: man useradd?
<verii> hello
<verii> ola
<verii> ablar en español
<kmahl> Sh3r1ff:  man useradd
<Sh3r1ff> kmahl: type that in a terminal ;)
<greenguy1090> My PCMCIA card isn't getting any power. I'm in 9.10 with a Toshiba a305 that according to other sources should work. I'm not getting any power light on the card itself.
<Sh3r1ff> greenguy1090: how reliable are the other sources? ;)
<greenguy1090> ubuntu community forums
<greenguy1090> say in general pcmcia should work for this model
<Sh3r1ff> greenguy1090: they can't help you if you have a hardware failure ;)
<greenguy1090> the card is new
<yotta911> yshavit -- Try restaerting and selecting the old kernel
<greenguy1090> i'm pretty sure something is just not quite set right on my end
<Sh3r1ff> greenguy1090: is it well connected?
<yshavit> yotta911: I did that. Tried all three kernels, in normal or recovery (single user) mode.
<greenguy1090> Sh3r1ff, yes all looks good
<yshavit> yotta911: My kernals were, iirc, .20, .19 and .14
<yotta911> ysgavit: thinking...
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: are you able to go to your directory?
<greenguy1090> Sh3r1ff, is there a way i can check that i have the PCMCIA 'enabled' in ubuntu? Bios and what not. I'm just not that familiar with the  laptop hardware end of things
<Sh3r1ff> greenguy1090: you can check the bios, but that is os unrelated ;)
<yotta911> yshavit: What error message you see?
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, i just cant understand whats going on
<greenguy1090> Sh3r1ff, so what you're saying is check there first, then come back with my new problems :)
<Some_One> i copied that file to downloads folder now :/
<Some_One> which i can see from ls
<Sh3r1ff> greenguy1090: go to the bottom and work your way up ;)
<Stargaze> greenguy1090: try lspcmcia
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: do ls -l to see the rights
<yshavit> yotta911: No error message. I get to the point where there'd be a login, and that's all I get. Tring the cntrl-alt-# doesn't get me a prompt, either. But interestingly, if I press the power button, I can get the login screen to ask me if I want to halt/reboot/sleep.
<Some_One> command not found
<greenguy1090> Stargaze, returns nothing
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, when i tried -l
<yshavit> yotta911: erm, not "the login screen" actually, cause it's not there. But the popup that would otherwise pop over the login screen.
<oLife> Is it possible to have start up apps open on different desktops?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: "ls -l"
<Some_One> ok
<chris_> studio_, hoezit.. jy al tuis?
<yotta911> yshavit: try "alt+f2" . You see anything?
<Some_One> its non understandable for me
<Some_One> what i get
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy> f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<greenguy1090> Basically, is there any way to see in 9.10 if my PCMCIA bus is 'on' or is it so by default
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: it has the rights, the creation date, the owner, etc.
<Some_One> rw-r--r-- 1
<yshavit> yotta911: I can try that. I'm actually on the same machine that's having troubles (via a live ubuntu cd), so I'll have to sign off to try it.
<Some_One> some thing like that
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: can you paste one line of a file you want to copy?
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  i am the owner :s
<Some_One> :D lol let me connect from that pc then :p
<yshavit> yotta911: If  iget a prompt from that, any suggestions of what to do?
<greenguy1090> Sh3r1ff, Basically, is there any way to see in 9.10 if my PCMCIA bus is enabled, or is it so by default?
<Some_One> i am trying these commands on desktop
<Some_One> let me right
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: and when you access it with samba, can you see the file?
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  yes i can see file .. but its not go into it
<Some_One> i file i share from samba server i can see it
<Some_One> unable to go further
<yshavit> yotta911: I just noticed that my /var/logs/syslog has some interesting lines to the effect of "No symbol table available / 0007f684eceaabd in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6"
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: what's the error?
<Some_One> the file*
<yshavit> those lines are from gdm
<yehia> i need to access some folder but it doesnt give me a permission
<usr13> yehia: ls -l filename
<usr13> yehia: ls -ld
<yotta911> yshavit: if I were you, i will update again
<yshavit> yotta911: okay, I'll try that. Thanks!
<bjorn> I don't know if this is the appropriate channel, but could anyone answer this: I'm using aMSN, and there's a feature that lets you see if contacts have deleted you from their contact list (im not talking about blocking). Is this indication reliable, does MSN network allow this to be shown?
<testi> Is there a way to deny symlink creation on a filesystem?
<usr13> testi: Why?
<yehia> usr13. i did but it tells me no such Directory
<Sh3r1ff> bjorn: i know pidgin has that feature also, and in windows live messenger there is a way to see this also, so i would say yes
<usr13> yehia: That would explain why you are denied access.  The directory does not exist.
<Some_One> well Sh3r1ff  i have done it
<Some_One> but not as, as i wanted ..
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: started the apocalypse? ;)
<yehia> the folder is exist usr13 , i know what iam saying
<usr13> yehia: ls -ld will show you directories and their respective ownerships.)
<bjorn> Sh3r1ff, alright, thanks. however, I read on some other forum (unreliable answer), that Microsoft stopped this feature, but if it still shows up i dont know what to make of it
<testi> usr13, I have an SFTP server and users can create symlinks to anywhere. Inside SFTP that isn't a problem, but for example samba users can access these directories too but samba follows symlinks, and there are many more serviceses accessing these directories, some of them not allowing symlink detection
<Some_One> apocalypse i a greek word :p
<testi> it isn't a problem inside sftp, because it's jailed
<Some_One> well ..
<Sh3r1ff> testi: i beleive you can cinfigure samba to not follow symlinks
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  i tried a new software for it
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: which one
<Some_One> named as file sharing .. its really simple to share with it Sh3r1ff
<usr13> yehia: ls -ld *   or ls -ld * |grep ^d
<testi> Sh3r1ff, i know that, but as i said I have a few other services accessing the same directories that do not allow symlink detection
<Some_One> install it , right click on file .. just like windows enable sharing
<Sh3r1ff> testi: chroot is your friend ;)
<Some_One> and go to the network option access your file :)
<Bohemian> how do i set xfce as my default WM? i can't find gdm in any of the panes in gnome...
<Bohemian> i don't want to be able to pick as i load, i just want xfce to load after i enter my passwd
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  but its only accessing the files in download  folder :/ not still accessing from backup drive ..
<testi> Sh3r1ff, I already use that, but I don't want users to be able to see anything of the underlying system, this includes binaries
<Some_One> i need to know how can i give these files permission ?
<llutz> Bohemian: pick it once at gdm and make it default-session
<usr13> testi: I see.  Not sure how to diss-allow sysmlink creations...  Via ftp login session?
<yehia> and  usr13 . ?
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: did you share that drive as well?
<yotta911> Bohemian: start xfce once and the GDM is ask if you want make this default
<testi> usr13, i think i want the internal-sftp program to disallow it - or have a mount option that takes care of this
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, sharing options in only enable on files and folders not on drive
<campee> why do my window borders keep getting all messed up, which in turns causes my desktop to become unusable? this seems to have happened after a recent update. anyone else heard of this?
<Sh3r1ff> testi: if it is chrooted, you can't see it and don't create a symlink to it, don't really understand where the problem is
<istevenmon> hi guys anyone here uses eclipse for php develpment? i installed eclipse from ubuntu software center, now i want to know how to install the php plugin
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<testi> Sh3r1ff, well the SFTP is chrooted
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: you're drive is mounted as a folder ;)
<Bohemian> yotta911: in terminal type "xfce4"?
<Dunkirk> I have installed software from other repositories, then removed the repos. How do I find the software that's newer than what it "should" be in the stock repos?
<Bohemian> or gotta logout, yotta911 ?
<usr13> yehia: Have a question?
<testi> Sh3r1ff, but still users can create symlinks inside that point anywhere. Other services that can't easily collaborate with chroot access the same directories.
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  when i enable sharing from an other driving the software warn for right and gives option to auto asign the rights .. but its not working
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, because i m unable to give rights manually as well
<yotta911> Bohemian: no, in login screen (GDM)
<Bohemian> ok
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, no option for sharing on drives :)
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: you could try samba or nfs ;)
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, samba has same problem :)
<yehia> usr13 iam talking to you
<mardok_> Does anyone know the configuration to load the ubuntu install cd in a xen environment?
<Some_One> let me try more i think i will get this :)
<mardok_> xen configuration*
<Sh3r1ff> testi: so the symlink still doesn't go out of the sftp jail?
<usr13> yehia: What is your question?
<yehia> iam talking to you on a window - look there
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: using linux can be hard at sometimes, but eventually you'll get there ;)
<marines_> test
<domjohnson> Hello
<Martita> Hola vero
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  but i love it, i am not leaving it now ;)
<domjohnson> How would i do (fairly) advanced WYSIWYG web development on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !html | domjohnson check out aptana too
<ubottu> domjohnson check out aptana too: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff,  it might be harder, but its fast, free, very strong graphics love it ;)
<Sh3r1ff> Some_One: that's the spirit ;)
<steelnwool> hi.
<Carmen> 0la
<Martita> ola guapa
<Some_One> thnx :)
<erUSUL> !es | Carmen Martita
<ubottu> Carmen Martita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yehia> usr13 iam talking to you in private window
<Some_One> Sh3r1ff, thanks to you :)
<Martita> ola
<steelnwool> any chance anyone knows of a .deb for mod_suphp that was compiled with --with-setid-mode=paranoid?
<Martita> ola
<RAX_bg> hi guys. i want to ask if tehre is a way for executing scripts or programs remotely. for example i have web server is there a way to make a php script or smth which executes certain program
<RAX_bg> :)
<usr13> yehia: See my private message
<yshavit> yotta911: didn't work :-(
<steelnwool> RAX_bg: thats a php question more than ubuntu, but yes, look at exec or system.
<Carmen> en español x favor
<Pici> !es | Carmen
<ubottu> Carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Martita> eso eso
<RAX_bg> steelnwool: tnx
<Carmen> español
<Carmen> hello
<Martita> hello
<Nun--> Carmen, Martita: Necesitan ayuda?
<ardchoille> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Carmen: Martita  Escribid "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dadle a enter.
<domjohnson> Is Aptana free?
<erUSUL> Carmen: Martita si seguis hablando español aqui os hecharán
<Carmen> 0la
<Carmen> hello
<erUSUL> domjohnson: yes at least some of the versions should be free based on eclipse
<Nun--> Sorry, i don't read the rules.
<Nun--> but i got it
<oLife> Can I have my start up apps start up on different desktops?
<RanyAlbeg> Hello , i removed Oracle but i can still see the user 'oracle' when i log in..how do i remove that? thank you.
<Carmen> hawarlaryou??
<Carmen> como stais??
<arand> !offtopic | Carmen
<ubottu> Carmen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chazco> Hi, how can I rename a folder full of files with no extension to have one (.jpg)?
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<martensite> when I load the 2.6.31-20 kernel, virtual terminal (when I press ctrl+alt+*function_key*) does not work properly: I only thing I see is the cursor on the screen and either almost no actions work (except for switching back GUI & ctrl+alt+delete), or I do not see any output, making the VT absolutely unusable. Any way to fix this?
<erUSUL> RanyAlbeg: man deluser
<RanyAlbeg> erUSUL: thank you
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<erUSUL> martensite: probably a problem with framebuffer resolution. try booting with vga=791 (or whatever vga mode aplies in your case) as boot option
<lorenzo_> #ùbuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ùbuntu-it-chat
<erUSUL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<enav> Hello
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<medz> hi, I got a q for ya, I just installed GDM2-setup, but I can't select new picture for the login screen, it just wont let me when I click it, nothing happens, any suggestions? tried re-installing it but no luck
<oxez> hello, im trying to setup postfix+dovecot+mysql, but for some reason I can't get it to work. The 3 servers are running, I can connect to the. I create my virtual user in mysql, however I get this when I try to send a mail: Mar  9 13:13:47 (none) postfix/virtual[29958]: 0B5D522961: to=<me@domain.com>, relay=virtual, delay=0.06, delays=0.04/0.01/0/0.01, dsn=4.3.5, status=deferred (mail system configuration error). Any ideas where I should look?
<yotta911> yshavit: sorry
<KB1JWQ> oxez: Get an error pon starting postfix?
<erUSUL> chazco: for file in folder/*; do mv "$file" "$file".jpeg; done
<enav> I need some help to fix my GTKRecordMy desktop sound problem
<panfist> from a clean install and update of karmic, i tried to install swfdec-mozilla to get flash player in firefox. then i click on a button to start a flash animation, but all i get is a black box
<xangua> lorenzo_: why are you always spaming #ubuntu-it¿¿
<oxez> KB1JWQ: Nope. All 3 daemons are running fine
<coz_> medz,  you want a background picture or a gdm theme?
<yshavit> yotta911: thanks anyway. I think it's because libc is broken. I don't suppose there's a way to run synatpic/apt-get off the live cd, but have it target the disk?
<KB1JWQ> oxez: What does the maillog say?
<medz> coz_, yeah I wanna change it..
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<erUSUL> !repeat | paddyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubottu> paddyyyyyyyyyyyy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<medz> coz_, soz, I mean I wanna change the bakground picture
<coz_> medz,  ok  the picture is located in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<erUSUL> paddyyyyyyyyyyyy: it is a bug report it to developers
<corpogen> how can I install a rpm packaje with ubuntu?
<oxez> KB1JWQ: What I pasted in my question, I took that line from /var/log/mail.log
<enav> what is worng in this place today?
<jrib> corpogen: you avoid it.  What do you want to install?
<erUSUL> corpogen: you wont
<KB1JWQ> oxez: Yes, I got that.  What ELSE does it say? :-)
<coz_> corpogen,  you would have to use alien I belive
<medz> coz_, yeah it is, but when I click the "select new image" nothing happens.. no new window or anything, running Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<corpogen> yeah sometold me that with alien but i have no idea
<coz_> medz,  mm let me check hold on
<yotta911> yshavit: Search in google by "chroot". It's works, but I never used
<corpogen> i trying to install a software called CLC genomics workbench
<Carmen> 0laaa
<yshavit> yotta911: ah, I'll give that a try. tahnks again!
<corpogen> it comes as a .sh and a .rpm
<RanyAlbeg> erUSUL: deluser usually takes long time?
<corpogen> but the .sh gives me a error
<enav> some one here knoe how to fix the gtk recordmydesktop sound problem?
<corpogen> so i want to try it with the .rpm
<KB1JWQ> oxez: #postfix
<coz_> medz,  ok let me install gdm2-set up and test it here hold on
<medz> coz_, cool, I'll wait..
<erUSUL> RanyAlbeg: it shouldn't; not that i removed many users in my system ....
<chazco> Thanks erUSUL, worked great :)
<GrimmVarg> hey, would installing the alpha-3 of ubuntu 10.04 and dist-upgrading, render the same result as a 10.04 clean install from the release?
<RanyAlbeg> erUSUL: ignore that please..thank you
<jrib> enav: being specific makkes it easier for people to help you
<erUSUL> chazco: no problem; shell powa!!!
<medz> coz_, I have tried to remove compleatly from disk via synaptic, but no chage there either..
<jrib> GrimmVarg: yes, in theory
<xangua> GrimmVarg: yes
<corpogen> trying rpm name of the file gives me this output rpm: please use alien to install rpm packages on Debian, if you are really sure use --force-debian switch. See README.Debian for more details.
<oxez> KB1JWQ: Ok, I for some reason last night decided to clear the log besides that line, it was spammed with mysql errors which I fixed, I'll try to get a decent log :p
<yshavit> yotta911: ah-ha. synaptic crashed, with a seg fault. that's what happened right before my first broken reboot.
<jrib> corpogen: you should contact them about the best way to install it on a debian system.  That's the best thing to do.  Otherwise, see what exactly the .sh is trying to do.
<yshavit> yotta911: so I think chroot worked. Now it's a matter of fixing whatever's broken.
<coz_> medz,  did you reboot after choosing a new image?
<GrimmVarg> jrib / xangua : tnx, I guess i'll check out the alfa :)
<jrib> GrimmVarg: just drop it in a vbox, then there are no worries
<corpogen> @jrib this is what i get when i try to install it from the .sh file http://paste.ubuntu.com/391893/
<medz> coz_,  no, the thing is I cant even select a new picture, the button takes me nowhere
<yshavit> yotta911: awesome, apt-get update worked with chroot! so synaptic doesn't work, but apt-get does. Any idea how I can find and fix my broken packages?
<coz_> medz, ooo
<medz> coz_, now the login screen is just a blank background, like steel or sumtin
<yotta911> yotta911: apt-get -f install
<medz> looks like OSX haha
<GrimmVarg> jrib:yeah thats a pretty good idea
<ori> HEY. Can someone help me activate my bluetooth? as far as my computer is concerned, I dont have any
<coz_> medz,  mm  what I did was to install the Wasp theme with comes with a gdm set up tool that actually works
<KB1JWQ> ori: dmesg | grep -i blue
<medz> coz, well I cant even select a theme.. this is sooo odd..
<jrib> corpogen: I said to see what it does :)  Because that's important here.  It could decide to wipe everything on your system which you probably don't want.  Anyway, don't run it through sh, make it executable and execute it instead (it likely has bashisms and hopefully the shebang reflects this)
<ori> KB1JWK: type grep -i blue into the terminal?
<yotta911> yshavit: ops.. apt-get -f install
<xerox1> hi, can someone tell me where i can find the pidgin conf files? i think it had been something like .gaim in the past...
<corpogen> ummm wait wait how do i make it executable
<yshavit> yotta911: got the seg fault again :(
<medz> coz_, wich setup-tool did you install? sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup ?
<erUSUL> xerox1: ~/.purple/ ?
<Szunti> i have intel GMA4500M: without KMS gnome has a solid yellowish white screen, nothing else, but with KMS i have an annoying flickering
<domjohnson> Thanks, erUSUL
<coz_> medz,  yes
<xerox1> erUSUL, let me see
<jrib> xerox1: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#Whereismy.purpledirectory
<gharz> guys, how do i play quicktime movie in firefox? i'm browsing a website and it requires quicktime...
<KB1JWQ> !pm |ori
<gharz> !quicktime
<ubottu> ori: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KB1JWQ> !paste | ori
<ubottu> ori: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<medz> coz_, that is soo werid... it worked like 3 weeks ago, then nothing, then a update in synaptic and then nothing again.. can change anything
<coz_> medz,   the Wasp theme as i said...has a gdm set up tool incorporated into the theme  but you dont have to run the theme to use it
<medz> cant*
<ori> KB1JWK: sorry
<medz> coz_, where is that located?
<coz_> medz,  let me find it hold on
<ori> KB1JWK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391973/
<medz> coz_,  nice ;)=
<coz_> medz,     http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wasp?content=104167
<coz_> medz,  let me download again to be sure that is the correct one
<medz> coz_, sweet, hold up, I'll try to install it
<coz_> medz,  yep that'; is  just run the wasp-intaller.sh
<KB1JWQ> ori: bluetooth service running?  You've got the hardware, and it's detecting.
<Baunsbol999> Hvorfor er det lige at Ubuntu ikke vil lade mig gøre som jeg vil ?!
<coz_> medz,  the Wasp editor should then be listed under  /System/preferences
<shay2772> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my new machine after the installation i pressed on the hardware drivers button and installed the video card driver (my card is : ati radeon hd 5770 ) after rebooting i get msg box in the right corner : "unsupported hardware" and the resolution went bad .. and idea ?
<saml> how can I see if a package is installed or not?
<Berzerker> shay2772, hint: ATI + Linux = bad
<llutz> saml: apt-cache policy package
<medz> coz_, oki,
<xerox1> erUSUL, jrib your right; thanks
<medz> coz, damn, everything changed haha
<shay2772> Berzerker: so the seller is happy now with my money :( , any idea how can i fix this ?
<erUSUL> saml: it appears with a green square in synaptic; or with a leading i in the aptitude search output
<Szunti> i have ubuntu 9.10 and intel GMA4500M: without KMS gnome has a solid yellowish white screen, nothing else, but with KMS i have an annoying flickering, i tryed i915.powersave=0 but it turns off KMS
<erUSUL> saml: or apt-cache policy package
<ori> KB1JWK: lol which program do i need to use it?
<saml> let's say I want to check if I have speex installed...   do I have to do apt-cache search speex       and find (or guess) proper package name and then do apt-cache policy package-name ?
<medz> coz_, u sure about this, to change splashscreen just change my background..
<martensite> erUSUl: I have tried the vga=791 boot option as You suggested (the VT problem). It did not help. Although, the font size of the the output while booting changed.
<erUSUL> saml: yes; or try to run it ?
<coz_> medz,  right  now you can re do the desktop background but the gdm background will be changed
<erUSUL> martensite: :/ sorry no more ideas then
<Berzerker> shay2772, did you use the restricted driver manager to install the drivers?
<coz_> medz,  works well here  so   let me know
<yotta911> yshavit: I'm going away now, maybe make a backup of you /home directory (don't forget hidden files) and reinstall is more fast
<yshavit> yotta911: alright, I may end up doing that. thanks for your help!
<Berzerker> shay2772, also, are you on 32 or 64?
<arch0njw> Berzerker, shay2772:  From what I have heard, newer ATI on Linux is supposed to be better than nvidia (and I'm saying that as an nvidia fan)
<ori> KB1JWK: because every bluetooth program i try to use fails for one reason or another
<eaker> how do I install the right-click option to "open terminal from here" in regular ubuntu?  It is a standard option on xubuntu.
<erUSUL> eaker: is nautilus-open-terminal iirc
<Berzerker> arch0njw, lol...that has to be a joke...you haven't seen ATI support on linux
<eaker> thanks
<Berzerker> arch0njw, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3729.html check this link out
<axisys> anyone know if there is a pkg for func (https://fedorahosted.org/func/) in ubuntu ?
<shay2772> Berzerker: i pressed on the upper menu : System > administration > hardware drivers and installed from there
<erUSUL> !find func
<ubottu> Found: funcoeszz, octave-missing-functions
<Berzerker> shay2772, ok that probably installed old drivers.
<arch0njw> Berzerker -- the older drivers really sucked.  FWIW, those posts are from 2004-2008.  ATI -supposedly- made improvements since then.  Only saying this to not dismiss them out of hand at this point.
<medz> coz_, hmm, well that worked... i guess.. ty :)
<corpogen> someone can try downloading and installing CLC genomics workbench and see if it works? http://www.clcbio.com/index.php?id=1292
<shay2772> Berzerker: how can i install the new drivers ?
<Berzerker> shay2772, http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/509761-how-linux-ati-driver-installation.html follow those instructions
<arch0njw> Berzerker:  but as for me... I'll keep buying nvidia because I like their stuffs 'n things
<jrib> corpogen: did you do what I said?
<Berzerker> shay2772, start with dowlnoading the newest drivers from ATI.com
<coz_> medz,  cool... it's not the best way  to do this but it is the simplest
<Berzerker> downloading*
<Berzerker> arch0njw, I hear they're still pretty bad, but I don't know.
<medz> coz_, yeah, anyways, ty ;) hehe
<coz_> medz,  what I would generally do is simply replace the image under /usr/share/images/xsplash
<corpogen> wait how do i turn it into executable? :p
<arch0njw> Berzerker:  Now I want to get an ATI card just to see.  ;^)
<ZykoticK9> corpogen, chmod +x FILENAME
<llutz> axisys: just create some scripts, named as your hosts in ~/bin with this line. doing the same.  "ssh -p <port> user@host $@"
<Berzerker> arch0njw, heh report your findings
<Berzerker> afk
<axisys> llutz: it is hard when you have to do on 300 servers ..
<jrib> !who | corpogen
<ubottu> corpogen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> !permissions > corpogen
<ubottu> corpogen, please see my private message
<axisys> llutz: currently using capistrano .. but not stable
<axisys> erUSUL: that is not the func pkg .. is it?
<chris_> studio_, heloo is jy daar?
<erUSUL> axisys: do not think so ...
<blufreak> I am curious about driver support for an Intel 852GME chipset does anyone know if there is a driver for an Ubuntu distribution?
<axisys> erUSUL: :-)
<corpogen> !jrib like this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dunkirk> I have installed software from other repositories, then removed the repos. How do I find the software that's newer than what it "should" be in the stock repos?
<jrib> corpogen: no, just put my nick in what you say if you want me to notice it
<axisys> posted my question in launchpad
<corpogen> jrib like this?
<jrib> corpogen: exactly
<jrib> Dunkirk: if you read the aptitude manual on search patterns, you can figure something out (I don't care to do this myself now :P)
<medz> coz_, hehe, oki, well, i have tons of picures there and other files too is that bad?
<corpogen> jrib ah ok, so wait u say something about turning it into executable, how do i do that, chmod +x?
<jrib> corpogen: sure
<coz_> medz,  there you go :)
<Desciero> What is the disadvantage to downgrading from Karmic to Jaunty?
<medz> coz_, i need to get everything out then i guess
<ori> KB1JWK: and i don't have the applet on my tray
<corpogen> jrib yes i tried that and same error
<jrib> Desciero: it's not supported?  You get older software?
<jrib> corpogen: read the rest of what I said then :)
<Desciero> jrib: If I have to do it to make my sound work properly, then its recommended right?
<xangua> jrib: well jaunty is supported untill march 2011
<xangua> april*
<llutz> axisys: try this http://packages.debian.org/experimental/func
<coz_> medz,  my guess is you wont be doing this too often  but  as I said I open that default image in gimp   resize a new image  to fit on that and use that
<jrib> Desciero, xangua: my fault, I was vague.  I meant  *downgrading* isn't supported, but you can certainly install a fresh copy
<medz> coz_, oki, ty so much
<jrib> Desciero: did you file a bug?
<Desciero> jrib: yeah that's what I'd be doing
<greenguy1090> Okay, trying to install ExpressCard support as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ExpressCard. Receive error "FATAL: Module pciehp not found." Support page says the module should be in my kernel by default. Im in 9.10 with the 2.6 kernel
<coz_> medz, no problem  if you have issues with it let me know
<UnixDawg_> hey guys how do I get older java for ubuntu
<Desciero> jrib: already filed and never fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/203158
<UnixDawg_> sun-java5-jdk
<medz> coz_, cool, ty once again..
<Guest1584> irc://irc.openjoke.org/blusky
<Desciero> jrib: unless I'm not reading it right
<ori> Can SOmoneone help me find my bluetooth applet? it says its running, but i can't find it
<prisko> un saluto a tutto il canale
<corpogen> jrib executing is with ./ right
<jrib> corpogen: sure
<UnixDawg_> is there a way to get older java packages
<kuchipatchi12> holaç
<corpogen> jrib nope same output
<corpogen> jrib syntax error
<kuchipatchi12> hay alguien español
<jrib> corpogen: did you read the file yet?
<h00k> !es | kuchipatchi12
<ubottu> kuchipatchi12: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arch0njw> UnixDawg_: why not grab the ZIPs from SUN and unpack where you want them?
<kuchipatchi12> im sorry
<estricuxi> ola
<cinek40> Jest tu jakiś polak?
<martensite> when I load the 2.6.31-20 kernel, virtual terminal (when I press ctrl+alt+*function_key*) does not work properly: I only thing I see is the cursor on the screen and either almost no actions work (except for switching back GUI & ctrl+alt+delete), or I do not see any output, making the VT absolutely unusable. Any way to fix this?
<jrib> Desciero: there seem to be some workarounds in the comments
<arch0njw> UnixDawg_: SUN has a ridiculous archive of their older versions.  Stuff that "no one" is using anymore.
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kuchipatchi12> but i can speak english
<wunjo> If I delete my Win Partition on my Dual boot Ubuntu Win XP will that screw up Grub?
<h00k> wunjo: no
<wunjo> when I boot again?
<kuchipatchi12> bye
<wunjo> Is there a proper way to do that?
<h00k> wunjo: you'll still be able to boot Ubuntu and then you can just update-grub
<wunjo> any advice?
<denis-k> wunjo: you could mess up grub if you resize your linux/ubuntu partition, it happened to me
<h00k> wunjo: and it will figure out there isn't any more Windows partition and adjust itself
<erUSUL> wunjo: no; it will not affect grub
<xanii> HeLLoo!!
<wunjo> Ok so just update grub after removing XP correct?
<ori> Can SOmoneone help me find my bluetooth applet? it says its running, but its not in my tray
<h00k> wunjo: yep!
<wunjo> Ok thanks guys
<xanii> HeeLLoo hebry vary
<jrib> Desciero: there's nothing wrong with using jaunty if you want to do that
<xanii> PaJos!
<wunjo>  Im done with Windows after 10 years
<denis-k> wunjo: are you going to resize you linux partition?
<Desciero> jrib: I tried installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio like the comment said but that didn't help
<h00k> wunjo: :)
<wunjo> I will use VMware if I have to once in a while
<Desciero> jrib: would jaunty fix the problem?
<wunjo> Im going to use Gtparted
<jrib> Desciero: I don't know, it seemed like you knew that
<wunjo> make the Win Partition into storage ext4 or what ever
<the_student> Help: after some problems I have updated to 10.04 a3, and now i can't login graphically
<h00k> wunjo: you could do that, or use a liveCD/USB and resize your current linux partition to fill the drive
<wunjo>  Your saying beware of resizing the Linux partition that is used for the native patition in ubuntu correct
<h00k> !lucid | the
<ubottu> the: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<denis-k> wunjo yes
<h00k> !lucid | the_student ^
<ubottu> the_student ^: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<wunjo> Thanks you Gent
<h00k> wunjo: just make sure you have things backed-up just in case, but you should be just fine
<ori> Can SOmoneone help me find my bluetooth applet? it says its running, but its not in my tray
<wunjo> I will give it a try and let you know if it worked in about 10-20 minutes
<tjingboem> how can i play midi files in ubuntu?
<wunjo> Thanks h00k
<wunjo> and denis
<lechon> hello
<cboyer1951> ahh, midi files, use rosegarden
<denis-k> h00k: im pretty sure nothing bad will happen aslong as he doesn't touch his linux part :P no problem
<yukiseaside> !lucid | yukiseaside
<ubottu> yukiseaside, please see my private message
<tjingboem> no i want a simple midi file player
<yukiseaside> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Desciero> jrib: If a bug is Triaged, what does that mean?
<trism> tjingboem: either https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup depending on what you want to do
<h00k> denis-k: I was referring to if he resizes the Linux partition.
<jrib> Desciero: that means someone looked at it and made sure it looked like a valid bug and was assigned to the right project
<lechon> i have a tri-monitor setup with two identical nvidia geforce fx5200 cards. in a previous ubuntu installation (8.04 i think) i was able to get them all working and able to "drag a window" between all three. with 9.10 i was able to get them working (much more easily) but one of the monitors is isolated from the others so i cannot drag windows across all 3. any ideas how to fix this?
<Desciero> jrib: so it's being worked on
<tjingboem> trism, thanks!
<jrib> Desciero: maybe
<cboyer1951>  google midi file player in linux: KMid is an X11 / KDE based midi player for Linux
<avrom> midi files will play if you rest your cursor over the file in file browser.
<Szunti> my totem plays midi files
<lechon> i'm using the 173.4.20 nvidia kernel module that was installed with aptitude
<yomismo> hola
<erUSUL> !es | yomismo
<ubottu> yomismo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tjingboem> ah my totem does not?
<Desciero> jrib: if I subscribe to the bug page, will I get e-mails on all comments or just when its fixed?
<jrib> Desciero: all comments I believe
<Desciero> jrib: ok cool
<Desciero> jrib: thanks
<peppo> is anyone here using the WebKit PPA for Epiphany? if so can you try to verify https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612320 ?
<tjingboem> totem is looking for audio/midi decoder but does not find any...
<denis-k> h00k: then you're right :)
<axisys> llutz: thanks
<greenguy1090> How can I add the pciehp module to 9.10? Should be there by default but its not
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: maybe it is compiled in
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, no i'm getting "Module pciehp not found
<rawake> i'm trying to upgrade rsync with apt-get but i keep getting this error, "The following packages have been kept back:    bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-30 libisccc30 libisccfg30 ntfs-3g". is it not letting me upgrade because those programs might break stuff if upgraded?
<Szunti> tjingboem: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Helloween91> hello guys
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: it it is compiled in the module wont exist becouse it will compiled in the mian kernel image
<tjingboem> okay Szuntu, i will do so, thank you
<tjingboem> Szunti sorry
<Tonus> rawake, it isn't upgrading those packages because you only want rsync upgraded, but it could if you would apt-get upgrade everything.
<greenguy1090> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ExpressCard mentions setting CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE kernel option, i don't know how to do that
<greenguy1090> plus i still dont have the pciehp module
<Cepheus> is there support for webcams with msn in empathy under ubuntu yet?
<rawake> Tonus: ok, is there a way to only upgrade the packages required to upgrade rsync?
<Cepheus> I have empathy on my gentoo box & webcam & msn works fine
<Tonus> rawake, apt will take care of that automagically.
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: grep CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI /boot/config-2.6.31-20-generic
<pbureau> rawake: apt-get upgrade rsync ?
<rawake> Tonus: but its not, its erroring out like i mentioned
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: grep CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE /boot/config-2.6.31-20-generic
<ori> Can SOmoneone help me find my bluetooth applet? it says its running, but its not in my tray
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: y is compiled in m is compiled as module
<Tonus> rawake, 'blah blah have been kept back' isn't an error, it's simply information.
<Tonus> rawake, if there's an error it's probably further down and you haven't told us about it.
<erUSUL> rawake: try « sudo aptitude safe-upgrade »
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, i got a y
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: so it is compiled in; the module does not exist
<TxPitou> Ubuntu/Gnome, on wireless Laptop, when it starts after login, it always asks me for the keyring password before it will connect to my wlan, is there a way to store that password or make it stop asking for a password (not talking about the wireless network password here)
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, so how do i proceed?
<gui7> hello
<TxPitou> !hello > gui7
<martensite> when I load the 2.6.31-20 kernel, virtual terminal (when I press ctrl+alt+*function_key*) does not work properly: I only thing I see is the cursor on the screen and either almost no actions work (except for switching back GUI & ctrl+alt+delete), or I do not see any output, making the VT absolutely unusable. Any way to fix this?
<ubottu> gui7, please see my private message
<gui7> i get constant "cannot enumerate usb hub/port X" along with extremely quick blinking lights whenever i plug in my external hard drive
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: what are you trying to do ? you have to load the module with  specific options?
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, I need the pciehp module to load
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, just now and on boot
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: if it is comoiled in is loaded all the time
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: if it is compiled in is loaded all the time
<gui7> so far, all i get are instructions to meddle with the kernel/ehci :/
<myth> hi there! I can't minimize rhythmbox to systray! is this a wanted change? 10.04 A3 x86_64 is my sys ;)
<amikrop> How can I install Java for Firefox?
<h00k> !lucid | myth
<ubottu> myth: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Helloween91>  ­/join #ubuntu-it-chat
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, but then why do i get this error "Module pciehp not found." when i run "sudo modprobe pciehp pciehp_force=1"
<Helloween91>  ­/join #ubuntu-it-chat
<myth> kk
<TxPitou> myth, I have no issues minimizing to tray
<h00k> Helloween91: remove the spaces before /join if this is what you're trying to do
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: if you want to pass the pciehp_force=1 option i think you will have to pass pcihp.pciehp_force=1 as kernel parameter
<myth> hmmm...i contiue in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<erUSUL> !boot | greenguy1090
<ubottu> greenguy1090: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cboyer1951> can someone please let me show you my copy/past in private window of my disk partitions and mounts and advise me on enlarging my /usr space please? new user here, I'm really appreciave, don't want to flood the screen here
<Helloween91> ­/join #ubuntu-it-chat
<saidhawwaelias> test
<Helloween91> :S
<Helloween91> ok, did it
<Helloween91> ty
<Helloween91> :P
<amikrop> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<saidhawwaelias> TQ
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: for the third time. if the module/option is compiled in there is *no* *module* the code is linked with the main kernel and is loaded all the time
<gui7> i get constant "cannot enumerate usb hub/port X" along with extremely quick blinking lights whenever i plug in my external hard drive
 * TxPitou hands a squeeze-ball to erUSUL
<gui7> sometimes it works, otehrs it doesnt
<gui7> i havent managed to reproduce it at my will or find a definite cause
 * erUSUL sqeezes the ball to make some squeeze-ball juice 
<ori> Can SOmoneone help me find my bluetooth applet? it says its running, but its not in my tray
<TxPitou> erUSUL: lol
<h00k> ori: there's an option to only have it show up when you have a device available, perhaps that is set
<Stargaze> gui7: try usb-modeswitch, Synaptic shows a detailed description
<ori> hook: i say that
<ori> h00k: i saw that, and tried changing it
<RTWSDameat> grins
<gui7> Stargaze, thanks, i will try that. will report back when im finished :)
<thieusoai> is it possible to redirect gcc warnings (but not errors) to a file ?
<ori> h00k: I have it on 'always display'
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: so to ass that option add pcihp.pciehp_force=1 to boot kernel options. you can do this editing /etc/default/grub
<h00k> ori: then I am not sure :(
<ori> h00k: thanx anyway
<h00k> ori: good luck! someone should know
<jrib> thieusoai: why?
<ArmaganKoca> hi i am very tired of google-ing my problem please someone help me, i'm using 9.10 i have avermedia usb tv tuner i downloaded and installed the driver i have visual but no sound in tvtime
<ori> h00k: thanks
<TxPitou> thieusoai: you could do a grep > filename ?
<Diverdude> How do i convert an pdf file to a eps dile?
<Diverdude> fil
<Diverdude> file
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: find the line that has the string "splash quiet" and add it there to look "splash quiet pciehp.pciehp_force=1"
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, I understand it is not a is compiled into the kernel but i need a way to load it. That is what I think you were talking about passing pcihp.pciehp_force=1 as a kernel paramater
<thieusoai> jrib, because I ignore those warnings  ,  just want to see the errors
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: is pciehp.pciehp_force=1 (i typed it wrong a couple of times)
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: i already told you what to do
<thieusoai> TxPitou, ic -- no easy way to just output errors
<thieusoai> ?
<TxPitou> Diverdude: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pdf+file+to+a+eps+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: "...but i need a way to load it" there is nothing to load so ...
<gui7> Stargaze, i've just installed it through synaptic. i just need to run it, right? before or after i plug the drive in?
<TxPitou> thieusoai: i would check Man gcc there might be a --command to output errors to a redirect, I dont really know.. but one woudl think it exists
<jrib> thieusoai: really you should be rtfm here, but -w seems to inhibit warning messages
<wunjo> Ok everything worked fine h00k
<Stargaze> gui7: try logout/in, to load the module
<h00k> wunjo: cool. Did you resize your Linux partition as well?
<wunjo> on partition
<wunjo> I used EXT4
<gui7> Stargaze, ok, will bbiab then
<h00k> wunjo: okay, you reformatted the Windows one. Cool, glad it worked
<thieusoai> jrib,   oh you're right ---  thanks   -- I did search for "ignore gcc warnings"  and "hide gcc warnings"  online but didn't find anything useful
<ArmaganKoca> hi i am very tired of google-ing my problem please someone help me, i'm using 9.10 i have avermedia usb tv tuner i downloaded and installed the driver i have visual but no sound in tvtime
<erUSUL> thieusoai: -Werror ?
<jrib> thieusoai: first hit for "gcc ignore warnings" :/
<wunjo> I have used dualboot systems for years
<adrian__> does anybody knows about shearing an internet connection in ubuntu?
<wunjo>  but I have had problems with grub in the past
<erUSUL> !ics | adrian__
<ubottu> adrian__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Smealio> Got a wierder black screen problem if anyone has a few minutes
<TxPitou> Ubuntu/Gnome, on wireless Laptop, when it starts after login, it always asks me for the keyring password before it will connect to my wlan, is there a way to store that password or make it stop asking for a password (not talking about the wireless network password here)
<Stargaze> !grub| wunjo
<ubottu> wunjo: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<adrian__> thx
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, sorry for all the talk about loading the module. I'm just going off the community support page that was my first stop. you have been  a great help
<TxPitou> ArmaganKoca: got sound any other time than taht application ?
<wunjo>  I't amazes me how well the new ubuntu works
<jrib> thieusoai: I'm just teasing you anyway about the "rtfm" because you didn't ask your real question at first
<erUSUL> greenguy1090: no problem; is all hopefully clear/sorted now :)
<ArmaganKoca> TxPitou, i had an old tv card once...
<Smealio> Anyone familiar with x-org on karmic?
<ArmaganKoca> which was internal
<ArmaganKoca> i could have sound
<wunjo> I love so much that Im getting rid of windows from now on
<Stargaze> !xorg| Smealio
<ubottu> Smealio: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TxPitou> ArmaganKoca: does teh sound work everywhere else but in tvtime?
<ArmaganKoca> yeah
<wunjo> I can do most all tasks now with this distro
<h00k> wunjo: I've since done the same, feels good.
<TxPitou> ArmaganKoca: then I would suggest you visit tvtime web site, looks lilke an app issue
<wunjo> wine works killer
<ArmaganKoca> TxPitou, yes i don't have any sound problem while listening to music or in movies...
<wunjo> VMware works great
<cboyer1951> can some body private chat me please, a newbie question. i want to show my drive space and ask advice on enlarging the user space
<wunjo>  I even got my magicjack working
<wunjo> hehe
<cboyer1951> wow, thanks for the link for screen resolution change, was going to ask that too! great! :)
<fwaokda_> how can i either turn on javascript in chromium/firefox or download install flash for chromium/firefox so i can view youtube videos? preferably chromium.  I've tried many guides on install flash non of which have worked.  Im on 64bit (i think) btw.
<TxPitou> there is no 64 bits flash right now out
<Mnemonic^> Can anyone tell me how to setup a Ubuntu Server (No GUI) as a wireless WPA-psk Access Point?
<greenguy1090> erUSUL, so to summarize i need to pass pciehp.pciehp_force=1 to the kernel at boot. I can do this with a startup script of some kind or BUM and it should solve my problem?
<Sir> CAn someone help me set up my bluetooth device?
<Stargaze> !ask cboyer1951
<gui7> Stargaze, i logged out, then in, and it still happens. i think i need to supply a "product ID" to usb_modeswitch o.0
<istevenmon> anyone here knows how to install phpeclipse plugin for amd64 and 9.10
<fwaokda_> TxPitou, how do i turn on javascript then?
<Spezner> CAn someone help me set up my bluetooth device?
<cboyer1951> !ask Stargaze
<Spezner> Can I get help doing wat i need to do to send and recieve files through bluetooth?
<Desciero> Where can I download Jaunty?
<fwaokda_> I looked in my settings on chromium and "enable javascript" is selected
<Stargaze> !ask| cboyer1951
<ubottu> cboyer1951: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TxPitou> Spezner: if you explained a lkittle more throughrouglly your issue maybe someone will pick it up and answer ya. patience there uis over `1500 users helping each other, many sleeping
<cboyer1951> ok
 * TxPitou kicks his Ispell checker..... thoroughly *
<Szunti> fwaoka: 64 bit flash for firefox is in alpha i use it and i have no problems: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Spezner> Txpitou: i dont know how to.... I spent the last 15 minutes just getting the bluetooth icon to appear on my tray. But i dont know if i even need that to use my bluetooth
<Smealio> I'm not sure if anyone else encountered this, I haven't made any significant changes to karmic-shutdown last night-on reboot this morning i got the BSoD accompanied by two white dashes about an inch from the top of screen. No startup drums, however on 'esc' the screen turns pink with the frozen cursor in top left
<Smealio> Any help is greatly appreciated
<Szunti> fwaokda_: sry for mistyping your name
<h00k> Smealio: you got a BSoD?
<jrib> Smealio: linux doesn't have BSoD
<ZykoticK9> fwaokda_, if you're looking for Java (and not just java-script) in chromium see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<Smealio> jrib: well if I could get past it, it wouldn't be a BSoD
<jrib> Smealio: is it actually blue?
<cboyer1951> i log into my new ubuntu 9.10 i386 install, it puts me in as root, and I've created a user cboyer1951, when I go to load programs, Ardour, Rosegarden, Jack, it gives me 'space full' error or drive full on hard drive space allotted, so... I 'think' the inetloder thing I used loaded ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive 300GB, but I don't know exactly, so I'd like to copy/paste my partition and file listing of the ubuntu drive to be able to tell if it's loaded there o
<Smealio> jrib: no it isn't blue it is black
<jrib> Smealio: Can you describe what actually happens?  How far in the boot process does it get?
<cboyer1951> oh, nodding Stargaze had the channel bot reply to my question, gotcha
<TxPitou> Smealio: so not BSoD, but BkSoD right ?
<Desciero> jrib: How much can you test on a live cd? Can you install an application to see if it works before installing the whole OS?
<jrib> Desciero: yes
<Desciero> jrib: and when you install an app, it deletes after rebooting, correct?
<jrib> Desciero: yes
<Smealio> jrib: i get the ubunto logo, after i get past it, this is when I get the stuck
<jrib> Smealio: that's just X failing to load.  Can you get to a tty?
<gui7> Stargaze, its working now - its so random lol
<gui7> Stargaze, thanks tho :D
<cboyer1951> so maybe the install installed on my drive C, along with windows/Vista, all of the linux directories are listed there too... or is in in fact loaded on my 2nd hard drive?, so I need confirmation of that first
<Desciero> jrib: k thanks
<Smealio> jrib: yes, now I when i went in to etc/X11 there is no xorg.conf, there is an xorg.conf.failsafe, but when I activated it, still got nothing
<Smealio> jrib: not much of a failsafe
<cboyer1951> see, newbie question, what i eventually need to do, if it is in fact loaded on my second drive is to then enlarge the space that usr cboyer1951 uses or just load programs up as root
<jrib> Smealio: that's not what it's for.  Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TxPitou> Ubuntu/Gnome, on wireless Laptop, when it starts after login, it always asks me for the keyring password before it will connect to my wlan, is there a way to store that password or make it stop asking for a password (not talking about the wireless network password here)
<cboyer1951> that all make sense?
<Smealio> your going to have to work with, new to IRC, what is pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | Smealio
<ubottu> Smealio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TxPitou> !pastebin | Smealio
<TxPitou> dang!
<Smealio> jrib: got ya.
<Smealio> jrib: thx, tty soon
<jrib> Smealio: i'll be in and out, but in the meantime give the link to the channel (look for EE)
<eyci> Good afternoon. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge on creating a working Server- Client network.
<pokoko222> i dont know what happened, all files from desktop were deleted and i dont have desktop anymore as location
<erUSUL> pokoko222: ~/Desktop dissapeared too ?
<pokoko222> yes
<Stargaze> eyci: type /join #ubuntu-server, people there are more skilled to help you
<erUSUL> pokoko222: you deleted it?
<eyci> Thank you.
<pokoko222> no
<JollyMeck> Hello guys! I have a server with ubuntu 9.10 and i wonder if it is possible to somehow setup the syslog to send information to my desktop computer ?
<pokoko222> it logged off and then desktop as location and all files that were there were gone
<madjoe1> is there a way to use "tar -czvf BLABLA.tar.gz filename1" without defining the output filename - use the default instead, like filename1.tar.gz?
<Stargaze> JollyMeck: please type /join #ubuntu-server, people there are more skilled to help you
<erUSUL> pokoko222: but if you do « nautilus ~/Desktop » ?
<anonimito> hola
<erUSUL> madjoe1: no
<lojack> Hello all!  I'm learning how to remaster a Ubuntu LiveCD following this guide [https://help. ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization] but I'm not sure how to edit aspects of the GUI.
<ainhoa> ola
<erUSUL> !es | anonimito
<ubottu> anonimito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madjoe1> erUSUL: too bad...
<anonimito> im speak in ispanish
<ainhoa> ola
<alexbobp> Is there a way to disable hibernation on my computer?
<TxPitou> !es | ainhoa
<ubottu> ainhoa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TxPitou> alexbobp: yes
<pokoko222> erUSULwhat?
<lojack> Can anyone point me to a good tutorial for changing aspects of the GUI on a livecd?
<h00k> alexbobp: the settings are in power management
<lojack> My Google foo isn't working.
<anonimito> este es el mejor ordenador
<Nadia> Hello!!!
<alexbobp> h00k: the power management settings aren't working at all
<erUSUL> pokoko222: are the files still there? if you run « nautilus ~/Desktop »
<alexbobp> h00k: I'm on kde 3.5, and KDE 4's power management settings don't seem to apply, and I can't find 3.5's
<anonimito> im speak in spanish
<erUSUL> !hi | Nadia
<ubottu> Nadia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TxPitou> !hello > Nadia
<ubottu> Nadia, please see my private message
<h00k> alexbobp: ah, okay. no idea, then :)
<erUSUL> anonimito:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cboyer1951> i loaded ubuntu three days ago from a disk,and Ardour and Wine worked just fine, but I changed partitions and it screwed up the install, couldn't get rid of grub on my C drive, so I reverted to the intedboot and used ubuntu 9.10 i386 to load it up, i installed it on my second drive, 70GB, 4GB swap, and 200 GB, but now that I am using the system, it says that my drive space is running out... I 'know' that I have enough space on the 200 GB drive, so 'how' to
<lojack> For example, I want the icon for Terminal found on the desktop to read "Root Terminal"
<Spezner> Help please, my comp. isn't picking up my cellphone through bluetooth. Any suggestions?
<anonimito> ja
<Nadia> hay alguien k hable español?
<erUSUL> Nadia:  Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alexbobp> h00k: aww.  thanks anyways...
<TxPitou> Spezner: brand/model of phone please
<gip> hello, ho can i get all direct installed packages, without the dependencies
<Spezner> Txpitou: :) sory ericsson t707
<anonimito> ok i speak so so in english
<pokoko222> erUSUL it says it cant find such location
<anonimito> lettlee
<h00k> gip: you are going to have to have the dependencies, too
<TxPitou> gip use the -d download only option see aptitute or apt-get --heklp
<TxPitou> --help
<TxPitou> Spezner: hang on
<Spezner> Txpitou: k, thanx!
<anonimito> i dont understend you i speak in spanish
<gui7> Stargaze, it stopped working again :(
<pokoko222> erUSUL in other words i don have desktop in my home folder
<erUSUL> pokoko222: the directory dissapeared then (or maybe your ubuntu is not in english? the name of that folder is localiced )
<Nadia> hola?
<pokoko222> it is english erUSUL
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> Nadia: tienes que ir al canal en castellano si quieres hablar en castellano. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gui7> Stargaze, i can't seem to use usb_modeswitch, it akss me for a product id/vendor id: "No default vendor/product ID given. Aborting."
<pokoko222> erUSUL are files lost? cani return desktop folder?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: did you have filesystem problems ? passed a fsck ?
<campee> my ubuntu 9.04 machine keeps having problems with the window borders in gnome. i use my computer for like 30-60 minutes and all of a sudden the minimize, maximize, close buttons disappear and my window border turns into a solid gray bar with no text. has anyone else encountered this? anyone have any suggestions on what i can do to make it stop happening or a suggestion on a log file that might point to the cause?
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<gip> TxPitou: i dont wont install any packages; i only would like to see all installed packages
<ainhoa> habla alguien en espñañol¿¿??
<pokoko222> erUSUL i did not system operations, all i did was haskell programming, solving euler problems
<Nadia> esoo
<erUSUL> ainhoa: Nadia tienes que ir al canal en castellano si quieres hablar en castellano. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ainhoa> helooo
<Nadia> hello
<Nadia> how are you?
<ainhoa> hellooç
<erUSUL> pokoko222: take a look in /lost+found/
<ainhoa> helloo
<philien> gip : you can use Synaptics
<gui7> Stargaze_, it doesnt show up in lsusb :/
<gip> TxPitou: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  lists all, but i will see all direct installed packages, without dependencies
<pokoko222> erUSUL where is that
<erUSUL> pokoko222: nautilus /lost+found/
<campee> i'm looking at top right now and nautilus is using 99% CPU :(
<campee> help?
<Nadia> blablabla
<Nadia> hola
<Spezner> Txpitou: by the way, all my bluetooth optionsare grey except for 'preferences', and 'set up new device'
<philien> campee : Restart
<mohjak> I face a problem with my mic in ubuntu 9.10 when I record my voice It returns everthing except my voice I've tried Sound Preferences without any luke what is the problem then?
<campee> i know that if i kill it Xorg will start using 99% CPU. and if i kill that my desktop environment will restart and i'll have to log back in
<campee> philien: i've already restarted like 4 times and it keeps coming back :/
<campee> this seems to have started after some recent updates
<cboyer1951> sound preferences would be the place, have you tried different combinations?
<accipter> I am having problems connecting to my samba share through an openvpn tunnel. I can ping the machine through the tunnel and the tunnel (tun0) is listed in the interfaces of smb.conf, however when only tun0 is present samba reports no network interfaces are found.
<TxPitou> Spezner: t707 is pretty new, only thing I can suggest is reading this and maybe trying oout teh BlueZ hes talking about http://www.planetnz.com/palmheads/myhacks.php?pg=t610
<pokoko222> erUSUL I get nautilus:9853 Warning Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<philien> campee : did you try to reinstall nautilus' packages
<mohjak> cboyer1951 I didn't understand
<erUSUL> pokoko222: and it does not open the folder?
<Spezner> Txpitou: ok. I also get this error when i try to access bluetoth manager: Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<pokoko222> erUSUL it does but it is empty
<campee> how do you do that? apt-get uninstall nautilus?
<cboyer1951> mohjak sound preferences would be the place, have you tried different combinations
<erUSUL> pokoko222: :/ so if you did not deleted it and fsck did not moved it either... where has it gone ?
<TxPitou> Spezner: ah seems your machine and I arer agreeing on what shoudl be running ;) go get it then
<Desciero> What happens if I choose ext5 as a file system?
<Nadia> yess
<Nadia> xD
<philien> campee : sudo apt-get remove nautilus; sudo apt-get install nautilus
<pokoko222> erUSUL i have no idea, is it some virus that did this? will i have to reinstall?
<mohjak> cboyer1951 please tell me in more details
<Spezner> Txpitou: Ahhh! I don't know how!
<TxPitou> Spezner: grins
<erUSUL> pokoko222: i've not heard of a linux virus ever ...
<campee> i'll try it out. thanks
<mohjak> cboyer1951 because I've tried everything
<pokoko222> erUSUL what should i do to fix my filesystem now
<TxPitou> Spezner: runing gnome ?
<Spezner> Txpitou: yea
<cboyer1951> mohjak, in the sound, input/output sections? you have your sound card and a system audio card to choose from? and is jack all set up and 'running'?
<h00k> !virus | pokoko222
<ubottu> pokoko222: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<erUSUL> pokoko222: a "mkdir ~/Desktop/" is all you need to do. the problem is the lost data
<TxPitou> Spezner: topbar, system, administration, synaptec package manager - search Bluez :) click apply
<Spezner> Txpitou: awesome!!!
<xanii> Olaa!!
<erUSUL> pokoko222: can you post your ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file ?
<erUSUL> !es | xanii
<ubottu> xanii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xanii> PJO!
<Spezner> Txpitou: apparently i have it already... reinstall?
<xanii> PAJO!
<TxPitou> Spezner: get bluez through bluez-gnome
<xanii> mocon
<xanii> cocon
<xanii> cocoo
<TxPitou> Spezner: click all those to be marked as installed
<campee> ok, re-installed nautilus. let's see how long it takes before it happens again.
<Ljorring> I'm having trouble getting my sound to work on my Ubuntu distr. 8.10 on my x61s Lenovo Thinkpad. Please help
<h00k> !sound | Ljorring
<erUSUL> xanii: no sea crio. esto es un canal serio.
<ubottu> Ljorring: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bobbyroberts> MBP 2.4/2gib Ubuntu 9.10 video issues with loading video drivers for the Nvidia, went through standard recommendations from online docs, issues with proprietary drivers through dl from both Ubuntu/Nvidia. any suggestions?
<Ljorring> h00k: thanks
<Spezner> Txpitou: I only marked the bluez-gnome. what others should i mark?
<h00k> Ljorring: good luck :)
<TxPitou> Spezner: get bluez all the way to blueman
<Nadia> hola
<mohjak> cboyer1951, I've only one to choose from called Internal Audio Analog Sterio
<Ljorring> h00k: going to 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound' now
<cboyer1951> ahh, nodding to mohjak, someone just posted excellent links
<Szunti> gip: try:  aptitude search "?not(~M)"
<pokoko222> erUSUL i dont even have the home folder :O when i click Places>Home it leads me to Desktop
<Spezner> Txpitou: so everything everything that shows up when I search bluez... ( just to claify)
<erUSUL> pokoko222: please. paste the file i requested ....
<cboyer1951> ubottu: Ljorring: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sibble> Ljorring: is there no sound at all?  are there any beeps or anything?
<mohjak> cboyer1951, I can't find out can you please put it for me
<pokoko222> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file erUSUL what does ~ stand for
<pokoko222> i dont have home folder
<campee> does Nautilus have a log file?
<ArmaganKoca> how can i map the sound of a usb device to my sound card ?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: ~ is your home folder
<campee> or does it log to a particular file?
<Ljorring> sibble: I have had it working 'rougly' through some strange layer/driver (that I have forgot the name of)
<TxPitou> Spezner:  blulez, python-bluez, bluez-compat, libbluetooth3, libbluetooth-dev, bluez-gstreamer, bluez-alsa, bluez-cups, bluez-gnome, bluetooth, blueman
<TxPitou> Spezner: bluez*
<Spezner> Txpitou: lol, only those?
<Ljorring> sibble: I was supposed to start up command prompt every startup and type: AUDIO -D
<TxPitou> Spezner: you asked
<pokoko222> erUSUL yes and i dont have home folder, it is same as desktop
<Ljorring> sibble: it was some other command than AUDIO, but I cant remember
<sibble> Ljorring: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_ThinkPad_X61 im skimming through this now, i have a x61 myself but never had problems with sound
<Ljorring> sibble: oki, I will check it out, thanks
<TxPitou> Spezner: bluetooth is in tiny modules, from left to right, main libs, python libs, compatibility libs, libs for BT3, dev BTm Sounds streaming BT etc...
<philien> campee : have you done the reinstalation ?
<Carmen> 0laa
<erUSUL> pokoko222: yeah well open a terminal. do « sudo aptitude install pastebinit » then run « pastebinit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs »
<nana> hoolaa
<mohjak> Thank u a lot I guess I found what I need
<Spezner> Txpitou: ok....
<nana> ok
<campee> philien: yes, i just did it. and i killed Xorg off and it restarted my desktop. and now here i am.. hoping that it doesn't happen again
<Carmen> ok
<nana> jjj
<campee> philien: do you know if Nautilus has a log file that I can look at to determine why this might be happening?
<Carmen> aergvzdhiofgvbzhvgzb
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nana> she had long hair
<szymon> Guys... major failure. :P After latest upgrade of packages (I'm using 9.10) I have some flying short lines on display (i don't know how to describe that) :S
<philien> campee : I don't know
<philien> !spam
<TxPitou> szymon: upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 ? what video card you using ?
<Ljorring> sibble: PULSEAUDIO -D <-- that was the command!
<nana> no te entiendo x favor hablad en español
<nana> pplisss
<Carmen> no entender
<erUSUL> nana: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ljorring> sibble: if I type it in at the command prompt exactly once, my sound sometimes work : |
<TxPitou> !es | nana
<ubottu> nana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<martensite> when I load the 2.6.31-20 kernel, virtual terminal (when I press ctrl+alt+*function_key*) does not work properly: I only thing I see is the cursor on the screen and either almost no actions work (except for switching back GUI & ctrl+alt+delete), or I do not see any output, making the VT absolutely unusable. Any way to fix this?
<Spezner> Txpitou: ok. I am installing everything you told me to tahta werent installed already....
<nana> holaaaaaa k tal?¿
<kulight> is it possible to deploy rosseta in a buisnes ?	
<philien> !es | Carmen
<ubottu> Carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<philien> !es | nana
<ubottu> nana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sibble> Ljorring: ohh your using pulseaudio, someone else gona have to help u :)
<pokoko222> erUSUL ok did it, what do next
<TxPitou> Spezner: then take a look at that web site it explained it as best i coudl fin on the web (sorry I dont use blue tooth, though I shoudl try it since I have it instaled one day with my crappy nokia phone)
<nana> K HABLEIS EN ESPAÑOS K ESSTO ES ESPAÑA NO INGLATRRRA NI NADA DE ESO
<Ljorring> sibble: not my own intentions xD
<erUSUL> pokoko222: the last command should give you a pastebin url back
<szymon> No, using for 2 months 9.10, Radeon 3650 HD Mobility, I had to add some boot options to even install and boot Ubuntu. (without that Ubuntu boot to black screen and my laptop freezes)
<thebwt> martensite: sounds like a resolution issue on that mode. I don't know how to fix it, but you should look for VT resolution settings.
<ikonia> !es | nana
<philien> Administrator : Can you go out nana and Carmen ?
<Spezner> Txpitou: lol. bluez still isn't working. I'm gonna log out and back in, and then if that doesnt work, ill install everything that comes up with bluez
<erUSUL> pokoko222: give that to me
<ubottu> nana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ljorring> sibble: but I guess someone guided me to install it sometimes. I have had a bunch of caveats with it
<Deisy> 0laaa
<nana> HOLAA
<ikonia> Deisy: Enlish only -
<erUSUL> nana: Los servidores a los que te conectas no estan en españa
<ikonia> nana: see what ubottu told you
<nana> k haces daidy?¿
<philien> !es | Deisy
<ubottu> Deisy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sine> exit
<sine> LOL
<pokoko222> erUSUL it is pastebin.com
<shrester> Quick question. on Karmic Koala, when I try to install jdk, I need to accept the license. While I can do it locally, I am writing a script for large-scale installs, so is there any way to install jdk through apt-get that doesn't require someone to manually accept the license or to script it in some way?
<erUSUL> nana: deja de molestar. Ve al canal en español como se te ha dicho mas de una vez
<Deisy> como se va
<nana> eso
<ikonia> Deisy: last earning - ENGLISH
<Deisy> como se entra
<TxPitou> shrester:  do apt-get --help there is a -y command I beleive to auto accept
<Stargaze_> zalt gaan hier in al die verschillende talen!! ;)
<ikonia> !de | Stargaze_
<ubottu> Stargaze_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> nana: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tonus> !nl | Stargaze_
<luapz> I have 2 nic's eth0 is not behind a firewall, eth1 is behind a firewall.  All my routes seem to be going through eth1 as it is the default route, how do I change it so eth0 is seeing the traffic
<ubottu> Stargaze_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<shrester> TxPitou: -y or --assume yes only works for the command line questions. Doesn't work for the license, I already tried that
<TxPitou> shrester: sorry just a though...
<shrester> TxPitou: thanks!
<ori> can someone type something to me?
<KB1JWQ> ori: Yes.
<TxPitou> ori: yes ?
<Deisy> k como se va al de españoll
<kulight> ori what?
<ori> thanx
<ori> lol thats it
<wack4798> i have a drive that seems to be giving me alot of errors (via smartctl) but still passes the health test, should i replace the drive? info on drive here http://pastebin.com/XSA3xEE7
<philien> !es | Deisy
<ubottu> Deisy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gui7> kernel: [ 5517.368380] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Deisy> 0la
<TxPitou> someone toss deisy a HINT
<erUSUL> Deisy: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pokoko222> erUSUL found it?
<philien> Administrator : Can you go out Deisy ?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: i need the actual url pastebin.com/somenumber
<luapz> Does anyone know anything about static routes, or ip tables.  point me in the right direction
<shrester> Quick question. on Karmic Koala, when I try to install jdk, I need to accept the license. While I can do it locally, I am writing a script for large-scale installs, so is there any way to install jdk through apt-get that doesn't require someone to manually accept the license or to script it in some way?
<ikonia> luapz: #netfilter or #iptables for iptables help
<TxPitou> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<pokoko222> it just gave pastebin no numbers
<ikonia> shrester: investigate dpkg answer files
<cboyer1951> mohjakIf you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> pokoko222: thenpaste it by hand by visiting the site yourself. do « gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs » and copy paste the thing there
<cboyer1951> is there another room for ubuntu help on this irc server? how to find that please?
<philien> shrester : Ask this question on developers channel ?
<sine> how do i get the flash player for youtube
<sine> fresh install
<shrester> whats the channel? Its very ubuntu restructed though
<ori> does anybody know a way to get messages addressed to me in Xchat to be saved on the side of the chat window like in Chatzilla?
<datacrusher> adobe.com
<sine> apt-get install macromedia-flash ?
<ikonia> sine: apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<mmartin12517> I am trying to find information about the edubuntu
<philien> sine : no
<pokoko222> erUSUL it is empty
<erUSUL> pokoko222: o.0!
<gui7> i think my external HD only works properly if it isn't on a full speed hub/isnt set as full speed by ubuntu
<gui7> how can i fix this? :)
<erUSUL> pokoko222: "ls -a ~/" ?
<seanbrystone> ikonia, re-read your last sentence :)
<wade_> hi
<ikonia> seanbrystone: why ?, what's up with it
<seanbrystone> you forgot 'install'
<ikonia> seanbrystone: oops, thank you
<seanbrystone> np :D
<pokoko222> erUSUL there is a .config there
<cboyer1951> i want to see if my ubuntu 9.10 i386 installed correctly, 'then' i need to replace it with 'ubuntu studio', and i can't use a usb drive, or cd, is there a way to do that?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: cd ~/.config/
<erUSUL> pokoko222: ls -al
<Stargaze_> cboyer1951: try adding medibuntu to your sources
<ikonia> cboyer1951: what makes you think it's not installed correctly ?
<ksbalaji> mine is hardy. I tinkered with display and some startup manager and now when booting, I get no signal in my display till I see my desktop. earlier there was a splash pic. How to restore please?
<TxPitou> mmartin12517: http://www.edubuntu.com/
<omolina> someone knows with programming in GTK+?
<the_student> Is there a way to install a minimal ubuntu using the live cd
<omolina> please
<pokoko222> erUSUL ok there is the file u look for, how to open it
<cboyer1951> ok, thanks Stargaze.... do you mean link as packages? or recompile?
<ikonia> omolina: lots of people in #gtk
<erUSUL> pokoko222: gedit nameoffile
<Stargaze_> the_student: try ubuntu jeos (just enough operating system)
<bobbyroberts> is there a mac or video channel?
<pokoko222> erUSUL this one is not empty i will send u now
<the_student> So I can't use the live cd?
<ahmedaak88> is there a cobol compiler for ubuntu i have a cobol course and im stuck
<cboyer1951> ikonia? because i've run out of space to load programs through the package installer, in root and my usr account
<Stargaze_> the_student: i never used it, just knows it exists
<erUSUL> !find cobol
<ubottu> Found: open-cobol
<erUSUL> !info open-cobol | ahmedaak88
<ubottu> ahmedaak88: open-cobol (source: open-cobol): COBOL compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-3 (karmic), package size 175 kB, installed size 508 kB
<pokoko222> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/7rejejwx
<ahmedaak88> ty all
<TxPitou> ahmedaak88: apt-get install open-cobol or use synaptic manager and get the whole section
<ksbalaji> there is no display (no signal) while booting. (I tampered something=display,startup) How to restore bootup splsh please?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: line 8 i wrong. it should be XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<erUSUL> pokoko222: change it and save and close the file
<mw44118-work> Hi -- I just installed ubuntu 8 LTS.  I'm getting an irritating locale warning all the time.
<cboyer1951> so, ikonia can I copy/paste my text listing of my 3 partitions on my drive and the directories that they have on them?
<justin__> #ubuntu.itchat
<erUSUL> pokoko222: done?
<Stargaze_> justin__: type /join #ubuntu-it
<pokoko222> erUSUL yes but still for Home folder i get desktop
<cboyer1951> Stargaze_: cboyer1951: try adding medibuntu to your sources...do you mean as links to packages, or for recompiling, because I don't know how to recompile
<the_student> In minimal i mean graphically just AppCenter,FireFox,and widgets
<pokoko222> erUSUL and my file locations on desktop are home/myname not home/user/desktop or something
<erUSUL> pokoko222: log out and log in again
<Stargaze_> cboyer1951: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sine> is MPlayer the movie player that is with ubuntu
<pokoko222> erUSUL all files gone from Desktop :D
<seanbrystone> how do i resume from suspend? everything went blank, blinking cursor, and my keyboard seems frozen
<erUSUL> sine: default player is totem
<cboyer1951> Stargaze_,ok, i'm there, I understand... thank you
<sine> ok i want to listen to a radio station www.lbc.co.uk that utilises media player 11 or somthing
<justin__> ho un problema con i driver hardware
<pokoko222> erUSUL God bless you, problem solved, i had no important stuff anyways, but now it is all good, locations are right thank you thank you
<justin__> non mi si installano
<justin__> come posso farli installare?
<erUSUL> pokoko222: no problem
<erUSUL> !it | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Stargaze_> !it| justin__
<cboyer1951> my only other question, is can I increase the drive space that root uses to load packages... in the install it's probably pretty small, but I have 200GB and can give it much more, can I do a physical drive increase, or is it all virtual ?
<cboyer1951> i've looked at some documentation already, but i'm confused, because doing a google search on the question some help pages talk about this from previous builds, 8.4, and talk about physical drives, and later builds talk about virtual link drives... I'm confused about all of that. I just want to add the space to root, or /usr or wherever it is that loads packages
<seanbrystone> why network manager always asking for my keyring every log in?
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, do you have autologin enabled?  I imagine you do, if you disable that, and type your password to login - keyring won't come up for network manager
<seanbrystone> nope
<ZykoticK9> seanbrystone, no idea then
<seanbrystone> you're fired
<seanbrystone> ;)
<ksbalaji> is there an app. to tweak boot splash?
<cboyer1951> is there a beginners document that discribes to a newbie what directories are there and which holds what when you do a new install of ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<aleks_> всем привет,есть вопрос
<ikonia> !ru | aleks_
<ubottu> aleks_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> cboyer1951: https://help.ubuntu.com
<shay421> Hello , i installed the game "American army" (for linux) according to the ubuntu guide , after the installation when i trying to run the game i get error msg : error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?
<aleks_> нет там этого
<ikonia> cboyer1951: when you open firefox it's also your default page
<aleks_> о панелях
<cboyer1951> i ask because, grins... i actually wrote the first ever 'DOS Beginners' Guide to Linux/Unix' back in 1991, chuck boyer, you can look it up :) but i left it all alone since then, man have things changed!
<cboyer1951> thanks ikonia!
<ZykoticK9> shay421, 64 or 32 bit Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> shay421, libstdc++.so was removed from Karmic
<cboyer1951> thanks, I'll look there :)
<mgolisch> FHS?
<shay421> ZykoticK9: 64 bit
<mgolisch> it describes what the directories should be used for
<cboyer1951> when you are logged into ubuntu, you're 'root' ... right?
<mgolisch> no
<ZykoticK9> shay421, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5
<cboyer1951> thanks mgolisch, that's what i need... and then I'll figure out what director to increase the size of, for loading programs
<ikonia> cboyer1951: no
<ikonia> !sudo | chimp
<ubottu> chimp: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ikonia> chimp: this is all listed in the webpage I gave you
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> cboyer1951: this is listed in the webpage I gave you
<cboyer1951> no? then how can I get to be root please? ok.. ikonia.. 'that' is where i"m going now! thanks !
<ikonia> cboyer1951: read the document I've given you, as you said, things are new, it pays to research it before diving in
<cboyer1951> will do, see you all later, thanks ikonia, Stargaze_
<ikar> hello! does a program for slowing down the cpu-fan exists on ubuntu?
<ksbalaji> where are the hardy default boot splash images located please?
<tjgillies_> its called finger
<padi> ola
<padi> ol,a
<padi> ola
<padi> ooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RanyAlbeg> Hello , how can i see what was the last update?
<Pici> !es | padi
<ubottu> padi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mgolisch> RanyAlbeg: read your dpkg.log?
<sine> whats a good gui ftp similar to Flashfxp ? :x
<campee> gftp
<ksbalaji> how do I find my hardy 8.04 boot-splash file please?
<mgolisch> sine: filezilla?
<sine> oh yez i forgots about that
<sine> let me try this gftp it seems nice and tidy
<blakkheim> sine: ncftp
<RanyAlbeg> mgolisch: can you direct me to the location of dpkg.log
<Szunti> ksbalaji: install the startupmanager package
<ZykoticK9> RanyAlbeg, /var/logs/dpkg.log
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: log not logs
<RanyAlbeg> ZykoticK9: thank you
<Szunti> ksbalaji: or the direct answer: /usr/share/images/xsplash
<ZykoticK9> RanyAlbeg, blakkheim RanyAlbeg my bad, sorry RanyAlbeg
<sine> huh im lovin this command line shiz
<ksbalaji> Szunti, thanks!
<qUaNtiC_> bought a new laptop, where can i find if itz possible to install ubuntu on it and get rid of stupid 7?
<mgolisch> sine: yeah its great
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: it's possible
<sine> qUaNtiC_: do you not want windows 7 ?
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: -_- ive tried that before with other laps and it wasnt, i need to no, driverz and stuff
<qUaNtiC_> sine: hmmm yeah i guess i dont :D
<sine> let me have the cdkey cheap then :x
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: please type out your words so it's easier to understand what you're trying to say. you can try a live cd to make sure all your hardware will work.
<sine> mgolisch: does it support ssl tls
<ionut> does anyone knows an application that supports yahoo with webcam ?
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: tried that already and "no screens found" wouldnt even start in live-sys so i guess there's not video-drivers for linux?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: what graphics card does it have?
<qUaNtiC_> isnt there a website with an updated list?
<qUaNtiC_> i dunno itz a toshiba L555
<The-Compiler> Hey, I have an ubuntu which was set up with an encrypted homedir, now I have a new PC with a fresh installed ubuntu and need to access my data, how would I do that? I have the long code which was given out when I was encrypting the home fs, but how can I mount it now?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: it has the core i3 graphics, which is not supported in ubuntu due to its old kernel
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: you need kernel 2.6.33 or higher for those graphics to work properly in linux
<yitz_> What does "dfsg" in the package name "mysql-dfsg" mean?
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: so what can i do?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: use a distro that isn't so far behind or wait until april when ubuntu 10.04 is stable
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: i was using 8.10, du think karmic koala will be ok?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: no
<UF-Gast266> hi!
<UF-Gast266> can someone tell me why the mouse is hanging after installing ubuntu 9.1?
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: anyway, instead of having to get here bothering you guys, where can i find this type of info?
<Szunti> do you know how can i start gnome without KMS? with jaunty it worked, but in Karmic there is only a solid yellowish-white background
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: google
<ionut> a messanger that supports yahoo and webcam ?
<ionut> anyone
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: but i tried, and found nothing!!!
<UF-Gast266> I am a newbie and installed ubuntu 9.1 - everything runs fine: But the mouse hangs, and is slow.
<qUaNtiC_> there's just a post on a forum that says if someone has L555 and successfully installed ubuntu on it please tell how
<qUaNtiC_> thatz it...
<ubuntu_> hello
<UF-Gast266> hello
<Adyboy> how do I install the KDE desktop in Terminal
<iceroot> Adyboy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<datacrusher> can i use both? gnome and kde?
<Adyboy> many thanks
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: i meant where could i find that L555 had the i3 core graphic which is not supported in ubuntu, but will be in the next distro? where is it written? could u point me at some sites? thanks
<iceroot> datacrusher: yes
<datacrusher> with some sort of a chooser before the session begins
<iceroot> datacrusher: yes
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: i just googled the laptop's model and looked at the specs on toshiba's site
<datacrusher> iceroot, well, taking that i already got a 9.04 isntallation, if i install kubunt-desktop will it work out of the box?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: it's not supported in the current version of ubuntu but will most likely work in april with 10.04 comes out
<mneptok> qUaNtiC_: or install one of the Lucid alphas.
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: alright about the specs, but how do you no i3 is not supported by the current distros?
<qUaNtiC_> mneptok: by Lucid alphas u mean?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: that's just current linux knowledge, read kernel changelogs from kernel.org
<iceroot> datacrusher: yes
<mneptok> qUaNtiC_: "the alpha pre-releases of Lucid Lynx"
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: sorry if i ask for further explanation but, could u be more specific? thank you
<qUaNtiC_> mneptok: but that is not ubuntu?
<blakkheim> qUaNtiC_: what do you want me to be specific about? you can see the changes in kernel upgrades at kernel.org, so you can see that in 2.6.33 there was added support for that chipset
<mneptok> qUaNtiC_: uhhh ...
<xTEMPLARx> qUaNtiC_: lucid is the 10.04 version of ubuntu
<mneptok> qUaNtiC_: http://www.google.com/search?q=lucid+lynx+alpha
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, but 2.6.33 isn't used by Lucid, just an FYI (at least not by default anyway)
<xTEMPLARx> for that matter, check the topic of the channel :D
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: that's why i said "most likely" supported, i don't know for sure
<qUaNtiC_> blakkheim: ok so i go to www.kernel.org and check the kernel's specific and then confront it with my version of the chipset, ok i got it, thank you :D
<qUaNtiC_> mneptok: im sorry, didnt no that, still using 8.10 :D
<xTEMPLARx> i'm using 8.10 at home :D
<jiffe1> anyone else having problem with 9.10 on vmware?
<jiffe1> problems as in delays logging in
<jiffe1> my hardware machines seem to be fine and 9.04 seems to be fine on vmware, but 9.10 on vmware takes forever to login
<The-Compiler> Hey, I have an ubuntu which was set up with an encrypted homedir, now I have a new PC with a fresh installed ubuntu and need to access my data, how would I do that? I have the long code which was given out when I was encrypting the home fs, but how can I mount it now?
<Crix> Hi, can someone help me with backtrack 4 final release using Kismet?
<qUaNtiC_> xTEMPLARx: yeah, ive tried the newest distros but nothing works as perfectly as 8.10 so far (for me and my devices and needs of course)
<Crix> I have trouble with driver interface
<mneptok> Crix: not in this channel. this is #ubuntu
<mealstrom> any fix to network-manager 0.7.9 with wifi WPA support? (no wpa inlist when selecting AP)
<icylicious> someone here who could help me? /q me pls
<mneptok> !backtrack | Crix
<ubottu> Crix: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<xTEMPLARx> qUaNtiC_: my home machine is a classic case of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"... lol  everything works great on it, so I am afraid to upset the cart
<chili555> Crix: what driver does your wireless use?
<guntbert> The-Compiler: please see http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html for a complete overview/tutorial
<mneptok> chili555: we do not provide Backtrack support in this channel.
<Crix> i think its Intel something
<qUaNtiC_> xTEMPLARx: yeah, I agree though
<chili555> Crix, mneptok, sorry.
<Crix> ok
<icylicious> hello
<icylicious> someone got a few minutes?
<guntbert> !ask | icylicious
<ubottu> icylicious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<icylicious> okay
<qUaNtiC_> cu guys and thanks, ill try the alpha version of lucid lynx, see ya
<The-Compiler> guntbert: thanks I think that will help
<xTEMPLARx> qUaNtiC_: good luck :D
<illusive> Anyone here have a preference for VirtualBox or VMware Workstation 7 on 9.10?
<guntbert> The-Compiler: I hope so - Good luck :-)
<guntbert> !best | illusive
<ubottu> illusive: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FullPolarFox1> кто тут?
<icylicious> i runned win vista before, decided to try ubuntu, runned ubuntu and installed it over vista, now i want to move back to windows vista, but the HD doesn't display (it's not FAT, neighter NTSC), can't get detected by windows in any way and i'm also not able anymore to run ubuntu by CD or install it. i want to save my datas before i format the HD. any ideas/software?
<guntbert> !ru | FullPolarFox1
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<illusive> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<FullPolarFox1> guntbert #ubuntu-ru it is empty and i dont use ubuntu
<sidewalk> anyway to verify the speed capabilities of a NIC?
<mneptok> FullPolarFox1: that does not change the fact that this is an English language channel.
<icylicious> any ideas someone?
<guntbert> FullPolarFox1: this is the ubuntu support channel
<icylicious> i runned win vista before, decided to try ubuntu, runned ubuntu and installed it over vista, now i want to move back to windows vista, but the HD doesn't display (it's not FAT, neighter NTSC), can't get detected by windows in any way and i'm also not able anymore to run ubuntu by CD or install it. i want to save my datas before i format the HD. any ideas/software?
<FullPolarFox1> mneptok cool :) do you like windows
<mealstrom> ubuntu-ru -86 people
<sine> whast the linux version of netstat to get my ip etc
<chili555> sidewalk, ethernet? sudo ethtool eth0
<mneptok> sine: ifconfig
<icylicious> nobody got a idea how i can change my HD to FAT or NTSC without formating it?
<mneptok> FullPolarFox1: this is a support channel for Ubuntu. exclusively.
<Pici> icylicious: You mean NTFS, NTSC is for televisions.
<mikeconcepts> I created a bootable image of moblin on a usb and wonder why the usb doesn't have a file system that ubuntu can read, yet the usb boots moblin just fine
<icylicious> ye, probably
<icylicious> still
<sidewalk> can the sky2 kernel module be modified to use 1gbit instead of 100mbit?
<icylicious> someone got a clue?
<sidewalk> can the sky2 kernel module be modified to use 1gbit instead of 100mbit, for a NIC?
<icylicious> or don't u support or help ppl which use windows as well :<
<Pici> icylicious: And if you want to restore the Windows bootloader then you'll need to run the recovery mode from your Windows CD.  The folks in ##windows can help use with  exact tool that you'd need to run.
<martensite> How to make getty automatically start virtual terminals? My VTs stopped working, and I had eventually figured out they don't work because getty does not automatically start them, and if I start a VT manually, that VT works.
<mar> HOola
<sine> it does not display my external ip
<mneptok> sine: http://whatismyip.com
<mar> Do you speak espanish?
<Pici> !es | mar
<ubottu> mar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<icylicious> Pici: but basically ubuntu changed my HD format, so its possible to change it back?
<henkboom1> I know I can use ssh to copy files to a remote machine, but can I use it to copy files from A->B->C?
<sine> yes i know i can do that im just wondering how i do it in linux
<mar> Sorry. I'm espanish
<henkboom1> I'd like to copy files to a computer on my home network, through my router computer
<sine> ifconfig show0rs me all the adapters information but not my external ip im behind a router
<Pici> icylicious: You can't change ext3 to NTFS or vice versa without losing data.  The Ubuntu installer doesn't do that, normally you create a new parition for Linux.
<mar> What is your name?
<icylicious> okay thanks anyw Pici
<mar> Please, talk espanish
<mar> Please
<guntbert> mar: this channel is for ubuntu-support - and english only
<Pici> mar: /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<mar> Por fabor hablad en español
<xckpd7> is there anyway to send the contents of a webpage in ubuntu (or on Windows)?
<robertj> you can print it to pdf and attach it
<xckpd7> I don't mean an attachment either, I mean the actual html of the webpage, inline
<seanbrystone> mar you're just being stubborn, /join #ubuntu-es dude
<xckpd7> the only way I've been able to do it is on my Mac
<xckpd7> Windows / Linux can't do it
<robertj> File-save-page-as in firefox doesn't do it?
<mar> Goodbay
<xckpd7> robertj: I need to email the contents of a page inline, as in, not an attachment
<anditosan> I installed ubuntu on an msi x600 and everything works except the integrated microphone. It does not record. Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to see it. What can i do?
<xckpd7> like when you open your email client and you see html emails? I need to send that
<mar> I DON'T NOT ENGLISH
<robertj> bulk mail or just one or two?
<nightrid3r> !es | mar
<ubottu> mar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<robertj> I do all my html mailing through programed scripts so I'm not too up on this
<istevenmon> hi guys, i think i have a csv file that has some error or something, when i upload it to my server it says it is not a csv and it always give errors uploading
<istevenmon> how cann i fix it
<xckpd7> mar: va a la espacio de #ubuntu-es
<Szunti> xckpd7: open the page in firefox than CTRL+U (show source or something like this) then ctrl+A  then ctrl+C
<guntbert> istevenmon: to what server do you try to upload?
<istevenmon> guntbert: home server
<bwallen> does ubuntu have any tools that can scan and fix problems on an ntfs drive?
<xckpd7> Szunti: pasting html in the body will display exactly as code if someone opens it
<rohithwiz23> The wirless internet icon on top panel is not there.. How do i get the wireless interent icon back??
<istevenmon> problem is php says its mime type is not correct and it always get error 1
<guntbert> istevenmon: no - what protocol? web server?
<Jake__> Is it possible to use a 64-bit ubuntu installation cd to upgrade a 32-bit Ubuntu installation or would I have to do a clean install?
<guntbert> istevenmon: then you might get better help in #httpd or in ##php
<meekatron> hello i just got 2 monitors conneected to my ubuntu box and very hapy.. but is there a way of choosing which monitor displays the full screen in videos like youtube.
<mealstrom> Jake__: you'll got error about architecture
<chili555> rohithwiz23, right click the panel and add Notification Area. its usually hiding there
<xckpd7> Szunti: I'm a web developer and I have exactly no means on Linux / Windows to send html formatted email
<guntbert> istevenmon: for ##php you need to be registered and identified
<Jake__> mealstrom: So I would have to do a clean installation?
<rohithwiz23> The notification area is already there... Is there any way to reset the panel?
<Szunti> xckpd7 in thunderbird you can put HTML codes in the letter
<mealstrom> Jake__: yes
<sine> ok one more noob question and i should be good
<sine> how do i search for available softwares in apt-get
<rohithwiz23> chili555: The notification area is already there... Is there any way to reset the panel?
<mealstrom> use software-center
<Jake__> mealstrom: Would that require that I remove the previous Ubuntu packages from the bootup Grub menu?
<seryl> Has anyone gotten libkml to compile with python bindings?
<trism> sine: apt-cache search stuff_you_want_to_search_for
<cabano> hola
<blakkheim> sine: sudo aptitude search $string
<sine> skype-nonfree
<chili555> rohithwiz23, can you add the NM applet to the Notification Area?
<Szunti> xckpd7? you can also do it in evolution
<Kenjiro> hello there
<mealstrom>  Jake__: it would be another kernel (32/64 bit) so  you can have 2 distros.
<guntbert> !hi | Kenjiro
<ubottu> Kenjiro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kenjiro> does anyone know which package should I install to get "ldap.load" on my server? (Ubuntu Server 9.10)
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: Hey yesterday you told me to install some thing to get me remote desktop working could that have by done some thing to my wireless internet drivers?
<Jake__> mealstrom: I'm already dual booting with Windows 7 so I would rather keep it to one distribution. I just want to utilize all of my ram
<rohithwiz23> chili555: I cant find it...
<guntbert> Kenjiro: if you don't get answers here you could try in #ubuntu-server
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: no, what did I tell you to install?
<chili555> rohithwiz23, i am outa ideas. sorry.
<seryl> Ah :D Success
<Brenden_> 3
<Kenjiro> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> Kenjiro: Good luck :-)
<rohithwiz23> chili555: I dont remeber.. it was at internall program that allowed me to acess my Ubunutu computer via a Windows Xp.. I you dont remeber can you send me a link to the chat logs?
<rohithwiz23> chili555: Thats cool.. Thanks for trying to help
<nisstyre65> rohithwiz23; are you talking about ssh?
<nisstyre65> or vnc?
<Kenjiro> guntbert: thanks
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: that was openssh-server .... and on the windows side is the filezilla client
<mealstrom> Jake__: so make clean install
<meeee1112354> hello?
<rohithwiz23> No.. I had VNC viewer on my XP comp and installed openssh-server on my Ubuntu comp..  I was able to acess the Ubuntu comp via intranet succesfully
<rohithwiz23> After re-booting the Ubuntu comp I cant find the wirless internet icon in the top panel
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: differnet subjects ... regardless, that wouldn't effect wireless
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: All right thats fine.. I was just wondering because that was the last thing i did to the computer.. Can you help me get the wireless working?
<Blinny> I have IPSec tunnels on two 8.04.3 servers. The configs are in the old FreeS/WAN style  (conn blahblah; auto=start; left=ONEIP; right=OTHERIP;). Is there any compelling reason to change to the newer way, as detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo ?
<yukiseaside> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<LucidGuy>  sendmail..  I'm noticing deffered emails only sit in my que for a few minutes then get dumped.  Anyone know where I can set the retry and duration time?
<iniurb> Hi there, how can I clean old kernel images at Grub?
<martensite>  How to make getty automatically start virtual terminals on startup? My VTs stopped working, and I had eventually figured out they don't work because getty does not automatically start them, and if I start a VT manually, that VT works. Thanks in advance!
<seanbrystone> people in #lucid are snoozing hard today :(
<seanbrystone> err #ubuntu+1
<Losha> LucidGuy: that's supposed to be configurable in the sendmail.cf file if you're running true sendmail. What exactly do you mean by 'get dumped'?
<Blinny> seanbrystone: Or working hard.
<seanbrystone> :D
<seanbrystone> Blinny, maybe they should /part if working hard :)
<rohithwiz23> How do you reset the top panel on Ubuntu 9.10?
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: pkill gnome-panel
<Anvoid> is there no way to start AllTray and auto dock specific program on startup? instead of doing it manually or creating a shortcut launcher and inputing in command: alltray evolution ...for example.
<Anvoid> and instead of using script
<denis-k> How can I get rid of the extra tty's (1-6), they don't have any use, do they?
<rohithwiz23> GeekSquid: I killed it.. I re-generated.. the wireless is still not there
<seanbrystone> Is there a way to fix suspend other than reverting to Jaunty ATI drivers, or reverting to grub ver. 1? those are the only fixes i see so far according to a couple forums
<mordocai> Hello, i need help with my laptop. I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and recently updated to the latest kernel(2.6.31-20). When i try to load it, it goes through part of the loading process then sits at a blank screen. I manged to load an older kernel(2.6.28-18) and it works. Here is the dmesg i retrieved from the new kernel: http://pastebin.org/107825. Any ideas?
<ana_> Hola soy Ana besos
<mordocai> Problems seem to start around line 597 of the dmesg
<ana_> Hello my name is Anne
<chili555> rohithwiz23, does it help, even temporarily, to do, in a terminal   nm-applet &
<ana_> good dood-bye
<mkey> hey
<ana_> Hola
<ana_> Hello!!!
<ana_> to alls
<guntbert> !es | ana_
<ubottu> ana_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ana_> good-bye
<rohithwiz23> chili555: Thanks SOOO much I got it.. But i kinda screwed up the panel it looks really funky now.. is it possible to reset it?
<mcsmurf> hi, I have a question regarding preseeding, when I include additional packages like this "d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server" in the config file
<mcsmurf> will it then automatically also install the packages this one depends on?
<chili555> rohithwiz23, i dont know how, im sure there is though
<Stargaze_> !pl| mama
<ubottu> mama: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rohithwiz23> chili555: Allright... but once again thanks for helping getting the network applet up on the panel..
<chili555> rohithwiz23, glad to help
<mordocai> rohithwiz23: I believe the easiest way to reset the panel is to delete .gconf/apps/panel/
<guntbert> !resetpanel | rohithwiz23
<ubottu> rohithwiz23: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<flipflop_> hiiiii
<flipflop_> I have two laptop and one hd with karmic installed
<rohithwiz23> guntbert: Thanks for the help the panel is back to normal thanks soooo much!!
<mkey> bbak
<flipflop_> the problem is that laptop1 have an intel graphic card and laptop2 have an nvidia graphic card...
<guntbert> rohithwiz23: nice it worked :)
<flipflop_> and... laptop-intel load the nvidia-glx module...
<LucidGuy> Losha, the email just disappears from the que
<LucidGuy> Losha, and sendmail log seems to have tried twice very quickly both times with Deffered error and then just disappears from the queue
<flipflop_> how to "I force that laptop-intel load intel-glx module?"
<Losha> LucidGuy: meaning it gets delivered, or it vanishes. Mail is never supposed to 'just vanish'....
<dstaubsauger> hi, i'm looking for a howto for connecting my jaunty server to my wpa2-secured wlan. are there any tutorials on that?
<hmw> I am looking for a driver that lets one access an Ubuntu 9.10 partition from within Windows. What should I be googleing for? Looks like I am too stupid today to find it.
<bastid_raZor> hmw: fs-driver.org i think.. but it does not support ext4 as far as i know.
<edeca> hmw: What filesystem?
<Losha> hmw: depends on the partition type. There is a driver to access ext3 I believe...
<LucidGuy> Losha, It never reches destination and I dont recevie a bounce back.
<hmw> edeca: i don't know... the guy just installed Ubuntu ... does it use Ext4 already by default?
<edeca> There are a few drivers that support ext2/3 which work fairly well
<hmw> edeca: i know, i just forgot, what it was
<edeca> hmw: I don't know if it uses ext4 by default.  The mount command will tell you
<Losha> Can you pastebin the relevant part of the log?
<hmw> edeca: the guy already killed the boot manager and claims the cd wont boot anymore
<Losha> LucidGuy: Can you pastebin the relevant part of the log?
<edeca> hmw: Heh, ouch.
<xerox1> hi, i would like to see all installed kernels in grub, but i only see the message "grub loading" without any choices; which key shows the choice menue?
<dstaubsauger> @hmw: if you just need a directory to share data between ubuntu and windows, you can make a separate FAT partition or access the windows NTFS from linux. however, some problems may occur when some app needs the linux specific file system functions (ie permissions). i used to have a shared ext3 partition for my thunderbird mail client some time ago
<hmw> dstaubsauger: nope... we're trying to recover data
<edeca> xerox1: Try escape
<edeca> hmw: LiveCD doesn't work any more?
<LucidGuy> http://pastebin.com/0VJKQ58L
<dstaubsauger> hmw: make sure the bios checks for cd first
<awaad> How can I install KDE on my Ubuntu 9.01 ?
<xerox1> edeca, sorry, but esc doesn't work...
<bastid_raZor> awaad: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<blakkheim> awaad: there is no ubuntu 9.01
<dstaubsauger> awaad: there is no ubuntu 9.01, either 9.10 or 9.04
<LucidGuy> Losha, http://pastebin.com/0VJKQ58L
<rohithwiz23>  I need help getting the 'fglrx' driver on ati radeon mobility x300.. I have installed the needed drivers but they are not functioning correctly.. Can someone help help me?
<LucidGuy> Losha, tries twice quickly and then .. poof . .gone.
<dstaubsauger> awaad: at least in 9.10 it should be in the software center
<LucidGuy> Losha, Yorku mailservers do this on purporse for spam reasons.. just cant figure out why my server doesnt keep trying.
<hmw> dstaubsauger: all done already. cd suddenly freezes while booting. no idea, if the cd is corrupted though. luser syndrome. thanks for your input.
<dstaubsauger> :|
<Lubuntu-ROCKS> guys have any of you tried how fast lubuntu is?
<achpile> Why do you think that KDE is better than GNOME?
<rohithwiz23>  I need help getting the 'fglrx' driver on ati radeon mobility x300.. I have installed the needed drivers but they are not functioning correctly
<Lubuntu-ROCKS> LALAL
<Losha> LucidGuy: egrep o29FIpXJ031905 /var/log/mail.log to see if you've missed any entries... Is there nothing queued (the mailq command)
<denis-k> How can I get rid of the extra tty's (1-6), they don't have any use, do they?
<LucidGuy> Losha, thats everything ..  I watched the mailq "watch mailq" .. and it sits there for a minut or so .. then I look back and its gone.  And Nothing in the logs regarding it failing again etc.
<rohithwiz23> Geeksquid: I need help getting the 'fglrx' driver on ati radeon mobility x300.. I have installed the needed drivers but they are not functioning correctly, when i try to enable the desktop effects the screen flickers for a while then i get a message saying "effects could not be enabled"
<LucidGuy> Losha, have the following timeouts. O Timeout.connect=1m, O Timeout.ident=0, O Timeout.queuereturn=5d, O Timeout.queuewarn=4h
<Losha> LucidGuy: what version of sendmail is it?
<axel_foley> can somebody help me to get usb2vga on my sheevaplug? i cant understand a few things..
<axel_foley> i have folllow thid instruction http://beckdavid.blogspot.com/2010/01/sheevaplug-experiences.html
<axel_foley> i run the ./README-2.6.32.3 --nandkernel. but how to patch this kernel with * udlfb.c.patch  get it on this site http://plugcomputer.org/plugforum/index.php?topic=343.45
<ni1s> Whats the best way to create a Ubuntu USB install stick from a non-Ubuntu distro? dd'ing the image apparently isnt enough ...
<Losha> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<axel_foley> nils, unetbootin
<axel_foley> ?
<awaad> Sorry I meant Ubuntu 9.10
<awaad> I found in my Ubuntu Software center "Educational desktop for Kubuntu"
<awaad> and "Ubuntu customization kit"
<plood> hi I'm using 9.10 and lsusb lists my usb soundcard and jack detects is also, but not ALSA. any advice?
<awaad> What should I do to install the general KDE
<awaad> ?
<ni1s> axel_foley, will investigate, t
<ni1s> anks
<Losha> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<RedNifre> The password screen seems to choose the input language randomly. Is it possible to define a default somewhere?
<Losha> !kde > awaad
<ubottu> awaad, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: I have an x200m .. jockey did what it was supposed to do
<xbb> ,
<jon5001> can anyone point me to a really simple A-Z walkthrough on how to arrange for a VNC server - client connection using encrypted SSH?
<LucidGuy> Losha, sorry for slow responses.  Should be 8.13
<rohithwiz23> Geeksquid: What is jockey?
<Losha> LucidGuy: output from '/usr/lib/sendmail -V' please
<seanbrystone> jon5001, im no expert, but what i did was installed x11vnc and then in a terminal i typed: man x11vnc and it shows how to do VNC with encrypted SSH :)
<seanbrystone> !vnc | jon5001
<ubottu> jon5001: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<awaad> Losh: Yes KDE
<jon5001> seanbrystone, is that to set ubuntu up as the server?  is that in the program channel?
<LucidGuy> Losha,  tried that earlier . just spits out error asking for argument.
<seanbrystone> jon5001, yeah x11vnc has it all
<Xcell> how do i tame the (poping) when audio engages / brand new stuff and install
<awaad> ubottu: Please see my private reply
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeekSquid> !info jockey-gtk | rohithwiz23
<ubottu> rohithwiz23: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<seanbrystone> jon5001, that link ubottu said bout vnc should help you :)
<Losha> LucidGuy: please run ls -l /usr/bin/sendmail. If the result is a link, repeat until you find out the real program name...
<jrib> Losha: you may be interested in readlink -f
<jon5001> seanbrystone, I dont see it in the ubuntu software center
<seanbrystone> just sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<LucidGuy> Losha, its /usr/sbin/sendmail -d0.1 to retrieve running version  which replies 8.13.8
<Losha> jrib: excellent, didn't know readlink existed...
<bastid_raZor> awaad: do you know how to get to a terminal?
<jon5001> seanbrystone, thx
<istevenmon> anyone knows of a program to do video with msn messenger?
<Losha> LucidGuy: well it's certainly not behaving like a real sendmail. I think you need expert help. Try #sendmail...
<rohithwiz23> Geeksquid: It looks like it is already installed
<seanbrystone> np jon5001
<awaad> bastid_raZor: Sure I can and I installed the Kubuntu through it but at last when I login I find a black screen and only the pointer of the mouse in middle of the screen
<awaad> bastid_raZor: The only program which is running the screenlets and there is no menus or panels
<LucidGuy> Losha,  thanks anyways .. have to run.
<awaad> bastid_raZor: Can you help me ?
<Xcell> found it, nvm
<rohithwiz23> Geeksquid: When i open the app it says "No proprietary dirvers are in use on this system"
<Losha> LucidGuy: don't worry, the bug will still be there when you get back :-)
<bastid_raZor> awaad: possibly #kubuntu channel can you help you more than I.. /join #kubuntu
<flipflop_> good bye
<awaad> bastid_raZor: Ok, thanks alot
<eGelor> pls whats the command for disable logins logouts?
<awaad> bastid_raZor: No one replies in the kubuntu channel
<rohithwiz23> Geeksquid: I have tried to install but it didnt work... can you tell me how to reset the dirver?
<TxPitou> -back sorta-
<treble54> whats the default directory for Firefox on ubuntu (8.10+) ?
<TimothyA> say, is there a graphical task manager in ubuntu?
<TxPitou> rohithwiz23: what video driver you trying to manage ?
<Typos_King> TimothyA    you mean a graphical 'top'?
<jrib> treble54: why?
<TxPitou> treble54: ~/.mozilla/firefox I think
<denis-k> istevenmon: I believe the newer release of empathy has it, or you could use aMSN, but I haven't tried eithers video functionality, though it should work.
<rohithwiz23> TxPitou: ati radeon mobility x300
<TimothyA> Typos_King; yeh, but I found it already ;>_>
<TxPitou> okay rohithwiz23 I just dealt with that myself on my lappy (x1600)
<TimothyA> thanks to the powerrrr of goooogleeee!
<treble54> jrib: I'm asking b/c I'm trying to figure out if I have two installations of Firefox
<TxPitou> rohithwiz23: what version ubuntu you running ?
<treble54> TxPitou: thx, unfortunately the firefox executable (or link) is not there
<rohithwiz23> TxPitou: 9.10 .. the latest stable build
<jrib> treble54: that would only happen if you installed something not using the repositories
<TimothyA> holy crap, firefox is also an memory abuser even under *nix o.O
<Typos_King> TimothyA    anyhow, I use 'qps', is in the repos; sudo apt-get install qps;  works very well
<TxPitou> roh okay lets take this in private
<treble54> jrib: correct, I did
<jrib> treble54: what do you want to accomplish?
<GeekSquid> rohithwiz23: please ask your questions to the room, I am following, but not currently in support mode, actually supporting realworld rightnow
<treble54> jrib: I'd like to have a copy of Firefox 3.5 since a website I'm trying to view is not compatible with Firefox 3.6
<istevenmon> denis-k: empathy maybe with a plugin? out of the box emphaty doesnt come with it
<bastid_raZor> awaad: possibly ask a better informed question here and someone may be able to help.
<istevenmon> :(
<jrib> !info firefox | treble54
<ubottu> treble54: firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<treble54> jrib: I'd prefer not downgrading :(
<jrib> treble54: firefox should be 3.5 in karmic, is it not?
<treble54> I'm on 8.10
<treble54> and I've manually upgraded to Firefox 3.6
<TxPitou> rohithwiz23: did you install the ATI package and ATI catalyst from synaptec >
<jrib> treble54: what does "manually upgraded" mean?
<xerox1> is there a way to install ssh with a live disc to the underlying real system?
<treble54> jrib: I use ubuntuzilla to get the latest Firefox releases
<jrib> xerox1: chroot
<LinuxGuy2009> Hi guys Im doing some Ubuntu tutorials with my webcam for YouTube. Trying out Kdenlive for the first time and was wondering what profile I know what the 720 and 1080 i and p are. But what does the 30p 60i mean? Is that the frame rate followed by the progressive or interlaced indicater?
<xerox1> jrib, thx
<jrib> treble54: grab the tar.gz from mozilla for the version you want and install it to /opt I suppose
<Drooling_Sheep> LinuxGuy2009, yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Cool thank you.
<treble54> I'll try that
<treble54> jrib: thx
<Drooling_Sheep> sure thing
<jrib> treble54: though I can imagine that may cause issues if there were some changes to how firefox saves preferences in ~/.mozilla/ .  It's probably okay, but you should check
<jrib> treble54: or just use a different location for the /opt copy
<jrib> treble54: it's also really strange that a website would break going from 3.5 to 3.6
<treble54> jrib: yeah, it probably will cause some problems with ~/.mozilla
<jeansch> Hi, i have a problem with mountall: http://pastebin.com/EkR5gwBd (on karmic) how can i fix that ?
<treble54> jrib: well, apparently its happened, although I have yet to see the website that I've been confirmed is working fine when using firefox 3.5
<RedNifre> How to set the default login password keyboard layout? Having it choose one randomly is totally silly.
<RedNifre> Even better would be if each user would be able to enter his password with the layout he used last time.
<RedNifre> Is there a way to do that?
<rougeleaf> I am having trouble accessing windows network. I see the names of the PC, but get error message .Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<rougeleaf> If I go to Connect to Server, and enter the IP address, it connects no problem. Suggestions?
<tlir> is it possible to disable cron from sending emails without defining MAILTO="" in the crontab file of a user?
<KB1JWQ> Yes.
<faron> Hello everybody ! Hopefully all are well today.I'm curious {I suppose,I'm taking a  survey here},I use Xubuntu & I'm curious what do all of you think {for a novice comp.user like myself} is the best/easiest way to get the latest stable release of any particular program ? For example-I would like to make sure that I have the latest stable release of the mplayer plugin for my version of Firefox {3.0.18}
<KB1JWQ> tlir: tlir > /dev/null 2>&1
<KB1JWQ> !survey | faron
<KB1JWQ> !poll | faron
<ubottu> faron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<red> lol wtf :)
<ikonia> red: control your language please
<tlir> KB1JWQ: uhmm, would that work instead of specifying MAILTO="" at the top?
<faron> sorry...really wasn't a poll
<red> i said what the fruit :)
<KB1JWQ> tlir: Yes.
<red> don't tarnish my abbreviations ;)
<tlir> KB1JWQ: alright
<KB1JWQ> tlir: But don't take my word for it, try it and see.
<red> faron: out of curiosity, why firefox 3.0.18 and not latest?
<tlir> KB1JWQ: I was trying at first to put the MAILTO=""; in the crontab command itself though that didn't work
<KB1JWQ> red: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<red> upgrading browser to latest versions is usually a good idea incase of security holes
<KB1JWQ> red: apt-get install shiretoko
<red> KB1JWQ: Karmic on other pc, Lucid on other
<red> shiretoko?
<faron> red......it's just what came with plus I attempted  an update & oh wow did I get scrweed that time
<KB1JWQ> !shiretoko | red
<JimmyNeutron> test
<ubottu> red: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<blakkheim> 3.5 is still old
<KB1JWQ> !mutt
<red> I'm using 3.6something
<faron> I'm running xubuntuhardy heron
<red> i've honestly never seen the word shiretoko after installing fresh, odd
<faron> red ?
<faron> If I update to the latest version of Firefox will the new version carry over my bookmarks ?
<blakkheim> faron: yes but you should have a backup anyway
<tisepti> if i have a .deb package how can i open it up, make a modification & repackage it. most of the tutorials suggest apt-get source ... which i can not do in this case - all i have is the .deb
<faron> true....just not real familiar with backing up things just yet
<Jake__> I am upgrading to 64 bit Ubuntu from 32 bit. Should I stick with a 20 gb partition or will it require significantly more?
<blakkheim> Jake__: 64bit only uses a little bit more space, you should be ok
<Jake__> blakkheim: Thanks
<KB1JWQ> blakkheim: But there are twice as many bits!
<tisepti> i know its basicly just a tarbal inside - so i could open it up and try to remake the directories needed for package generation - but id prefer to do it a 'real' way
<KB1JWQ> ...he said, confusing the issue. :-)
<Jake__> Is swap even necessary if I have 4 gigs of ram?
<Edgan> Jake__: laptop or desktop?
<Jake__> Edgan: Laptop
<TxPitou> if you run more than 4gb of app at the same time you will
<AbuMaia> Is anyone else having any issues with the .20 kernel vs the .19 kernel?
<Edgan> Jake__: suspend/hibernate
<KB1JWQ> Go with 2G
<TxPitou> AbuMaia: define issues
<yshavit> I'm trying to get java for x86 installed on my 64-bit Ubuntu 9.10. When I run the installer, I get an error "install.sfx.3092 not found" I tried re-linking /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 to /lib/ld-2.10.1.so, and vice-versa (linking the /lib/...so.2 to /lib64/...so.) No dice. Any ideas?
<Jake__> I only use Ubuntu casually on here. I'm learning more about it because I'm majoring in Computer Science and it's nice to have.
<AbuMaia> external hard drives failing to mount after the system has been on for a long time, hanging when shutting down, etc
<Jake__> I don't think I would ever use suspend or hibernate
<AbuMaia> I actually had an external drive unmount spontaneously an hour ago
<TxPitou> AbuMaia: only thing I got was hang after a suspend
<Edgan> Jake__: I generally don't, but then I don't use my laptop as my primary machine
<sine> how do i change the desktop resoloution. ive changed it to 640 and now i cant access the button which is off screen at the bottom lololol roflcakes
<ZykoticK9> sine, try holding down ALT then click-drag window
<sine> ZykoticK9: nice !
<sine> windows cant do that !
<Jake__> Edgan: I would never have a time when I would need suspend or hibernate I think. It's not hard to get back to a normal session in Ubuntu anyway cause it boots up and down in no time.
<asathoor> hi
<[V13]Axel> @pity [V13]Axel
<[V13]Axel> Fail.
<[V13]Axel> XD
<[V13]Axel> Oh, and hello, asathoor.
<[V13]Axel> !pity [V13]Axel
<TxPitou> Jake__: it come by default on battery power settings
<[V13]Axel> !pity | [V13]Axel
<ikonia> [V13]Axel: do you need help with something ?
<GeekSquid> yshavit: sounds like you are trying to use x86 binaries in a 64bit environment... that won't work as java x86 is compiled under 32bit, you need the 64bit java runtimes, which you'll probably need to compile yourself
<[V13]Axel> ikonia: Nah. Just trying out some ubottu commands I saw in another channel.
<ikonia> !ubottu > [V13]Axel
<ubottu> [V13]Axel, please see my private message
<[V13]Axel> ikonia: I now what ubottu is, I was just seeing if it's commands were the same in other channels as this one.
<yshavit> GeekSquid: Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do -- gwt doesn't work with 64 bit. I had it set up right on a previous install... I just cant' remember how to do it now. :-(  Thanks anyway though.
<ikonia> [V13]Axel: that guide has a link to the factoid database so you can se what's channel specific
<rohithwiz23_> I just re-booted but i am now in failsafe-Genom
<[V13]Axel> Well, now I need a bit of help. I'm trying to run Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude D505, and the wireless card refuses to connect to anything. o_o I've found some fixes for older Ubuntu versions, but 9.10 doesn't use GRUB. o_o;;
<Typos_King> 9.10 doesn't use grub?
<Typos_King> ehheh, it does for me
<[V13]Axel> Typos_King: It uses GRUB2. GRUB is the original, used on 9.04 and lower.
<Typos_King> and what does grub have to do with the wireless network?
<sine> ive done the install via windows test run for ubuntu. can i access the ntfs drive with READ only privelages to listen to some tunez
<Typos_King> ahhh, my kingdom for semantics
<[V13]Axel> Typos_King: The fix was to add acpi=noirq to the GRUB entry for Ubuntu. There isn't one.
<MilitantPotato> !grub2 > [V13]Axel
<ubottu> [V13]Axel, please see my private message
<asathoor> Was fed up with Fedora 12 and returned to Ubuntu...
<Typos_King> [V13]Axe     grub2  uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg   not menu.lst   btw
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: that should get you the config file you want
<MilitantPotato> Typos_King: you're not meant to edit that file
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: I know how to do things in GRUB2. Thanks though.
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: you can add the same code to the grub2 conf
<Typos_King> MilitantPotato.... well, I'm not meant to jaywalk either, doesn't mean is bad
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: Yes, But I'd have to do it every time I needed to update the Ubuntu kernel image.
<asathoor> QUIT
<George_E> Is there a parameter i can pass to apt-get to have all of a package's recommended packages installed?
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: only if you add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<javatexan> wow, some how I have like 80 documents sitting in my printer queue...is there a faster way to get rid of them besides right-click -> cancel, are you sure "yes"?
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: adding it to /etc/default/grub applies it every kernel update/grub change
<xae8koo> Hello
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: Hold on. I'm going to try.
<Typos_King> [V13]Axe     if you want to do the changes in the grub2 template file update-grub uses, it'd be at -> /etc/grub.d/10_Linux
<xae8koo> I heard about a program that could share an mobile brodband connection through an ad-hoc network
<xae8koo> Does anyone know what it is called?
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: add it to /etc/default/grub then run sudo update-grub and all, it will be added to /boot/grub/grub.cfg automatically from there out
<GeekSquid> javatexan: perhaps http://localhost:631 would give you more control
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: Do I add it anywhere?
<javatexan> GeekSquid, I love ubuntu....LOL  thanks.
<MilitantPotato> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: so... find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=,  then add acpi=noirq between the quotes
<icylicious> hello, i got a lil problem, runned win vista on my desk PC, decided to run now ubuntu and now wanted to move back to vista for now. i want to save my datas but the HD doesnt display at win vista (ext3 or ext4), ubuntu 9.10, the live CD doesn't work anymore too (also checked the disc and memory) - any way to save my datas before i format the HD?
<klooluss> Running Karmic 64bit. I need to run a 32bit deb (citrix client). I have installed the ia32-libs libraries but it still says "wrong architecture". What am I missing?
<rohithwiz23> i rebooted and im in low graphics mode..
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: New question. How do I remove old kernel entries?
<tp43__> I just bought a webcam and it worked out of the box.  I just had to install cheese to take pics and vids
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: while leaving them installed?
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: Removing them would be best for what I want.
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: synaptic works, just uninstall them
<GeekSquid> klooluss: dpkg -i  --force-architecture package.deb
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: Where would I find them in Synaptic?
<Shadowmancer> I am having an issue with the live cd, i can't get it load, i mean like, i can get it to show me all the loading stuff, then the screen goes blank, i can access the virtual terminals with the ctrl+alt+f5 and what not, but not the gui desktop, i've searched the forums, attempted the corrections found on ubuntu.com but can't figure out the issue
<MilitantPotato> System>administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<duffer> Anyone know what this means? (nautilus:9847): Eel-WARNING **: "nautilus-directory.c: directories" hash table still has 2 elements at quit time
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: I know that. I want to know where to find the kernel images in Synaptic.
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: Status on the bottom left, up top click Installed, search for linux
<Shadowmancer> Militantpotato was that to me?
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: Okay, just one moment.
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: sort by installed version, tada
<MilitantPotato> Shadowmancer: no, but try safe graphics mode on the first screen
<MilitantPotato> Shadowmancer: I believe F8 brings up the advanced options
<Shadowmancer> ok i'll try that
<MilitantPotato> [V13]Axel: Always recommended to have a fallback kernel installed, so leave one older version
<klooluss> geeksquid: That installed it, thanks. Clicking the icon for the new software does nothing though.
<[V13]Axel> MilitantPotato: It's a flash drive install. I back it up constantly, so I'm going to remove all but the current. ^_^
<GeekSquid> klooluss: run it from cmdline ... see if you get any errors
<glphvgacs> hi, ext4 on 9.10 and now lookin for a good pick of usage for / and /home
<XypherOrion> holy crap the flash player on firefox under ubuntu 9.10 SUCKS
<glphvgacs> should I go with large4 for both?
<ikonia> glphvgacs: it's personal choice
<Typos_King> large4?    what's that?
<Typos_King> hehe
<MilitantPotato> XypherOrion: Flash 10.1 beta 3 is much faster
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  you mean is slow?
<XypherOrion> do all the controls work? I can't navigate youtube for diddly
<madjoe1> how could I allow downloads to my Ubuntu Karmic through my Filezilla?
<XypherOrion> play/pause works half the time, somtimes I get a black window where the video should be, i can't move the slider at all...
<XypherOrion> sometimes*
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  try turning off 'enable hardware acceleration' by right-clicking on the flash and uncheckin it
<glphvgacs> ikonia: just looking for blazing performances...
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: install openssh-server and use the sftp option in filezilla
<XypherOrion> seriously? :(
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  yes
<MilitantPotato> glphvgacs: XFS is faster (in most cases) than EXT3/4
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: is that how to solve permission denied errors?
<XypherOrion> LOL it won't let me
<MilitantPotato> XypherOrion: 1 second
 * Desciero is a windows user having trouble installing a .tar.gz file. How would I go about doing this?
<ikonia> glphvgacs: well the sizing won't make that much of a difference
<ikonia> Desciero: what do you want to install ?
<XypherOrion> and I can't close the settings window >.<
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  no soup for you, I guess ehhe
<Desciero> ikonia: TeeWorlds 1.5.2
<MilitantPotato> XypherOrion: go here and change it on the version display http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<glphvgacs> MilitantPotato: really
<ikonia> !info TeeWorlds
<ubottu> Package TeeWorlds does not exist in karmic
<Desciero> ikonia: Software manager and synaptic only have 1.5.1
<MilitantPotato> XypherOrion: I can't use the settings manager when playing videos either, need to use that website.
<Desciero> right
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  tab, tab tab, to the close button and 'space' to click it
<Desciero> but they provide 1.5.2 on their website
<goose> How do I take a screenshot of my open window?
<ikonia> Desciero: what's in 1.5.2 that's not in 1.5.1 ?
<XypherOrion> nope, won't uncheck lol
<Desciero> ikonia: Not sure, but I was told to upgrade to help with sound issues
<ikonia> glphvgacs: applications/accessories/take screen shot
<MilitantPotato> glphvgacs: Yea, really, check some benchmarks
<glphvgacs> MilitantPotato: really *?
<XypherOrion> there it goes
<MilitantPotato> XypherOrion: did it work at http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html ?
<ikonia> Desciero: I suggest you don't upgrade unless you know what you're doing and have a solid reason to
<ZykoticK9> goose, application / accessories / take screenshot
<Desciero> ikonia: and generally, I would like to know how to install a .tar.gz file
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  iirc, it doesn't 'uncheck' per se, though it does do it, the checkbox just shows as still checked
<ikonia> Desciero: I'd advise to log a bug/upgrade request on launchpad.net
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: should I rather install vsftpd?
<glphvgacs> ikonia: I'm at installation console
<Desciero> ikonia: okay...
<ikonia> Desciero: if you untar it there are files called README and INSTALL
<Typos_King> XypherOrion:  just make sure it doesn't get 'rechecked' back and forth
<ikonia> glphvgacs: yup, and ?
<agliodbs> so, I need to upgrade UNR on a Dell Mini
<agliodbs> I'd like a fairly reliable way to create the USB key but
<glphvgacs> ikonia: wasn't that GUI?
<Desciero> ikonia: generally, is it bad to have to install .tar.bz files manually?
<XypherOrion> thanks
<ikonia> glphvgacs: oh, I see you want a screen shot of the installer
<agliodbs> the 3 machines I have to work with are the dell mini, running a 2-year-old Ubuntu, a headless ubuntu server (no X), and a mac laptop
<XypherOrion> now i can show you guys what my saturn sounds like (not my saturn in the video...but i sure don't have a muffler!)
<XypherOrion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ojMY5Myanw
<ikonia> Desciero: only if you are not %101 sure of what you are doing and how it will effect your system and other applications
<XypherOrion> deafening inside
<ikonia> XypherOrion: why are you posting that in an ubuntu support channel ?
<carl> how do you remove wine  from  application list after uninstalling it
<agliodbs> more importantly, I don't have a good way to test that the USB key works other than on the dell mini
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: ssh is the reccommended way, it can also be secured with encription keys.... openssh-server would be plug and play ... you'd have to configure vsftpd, and I cannot help you with that
<glphvgacs> MilitantPotato: we might also move this machine at some point to server as a smp share point, would you still say XFS?
<XypherOrion> as thanks for helping me fix my issue, its rather amusing
<agliodbs> which may or may not have issues
<Desciero> ikonia: so normally stick with packages
<agliodbs> does anyone have suggestions on the easiest way for me to do this?
<ikonia> Desciero: unless you have a reason not to
<MilitantPotato> glphvgacs: No idea, all I know is it's faster, sorry
<ikonia> XypherOrion: please don't , this isn't a video sharing channel/joke channel, it's just support please
<DiGiGoth> Hi , i want to write an alias that runs a few commands, but i want it to ask me if to run the last command, how ? :)
<XypherOrion> ooookey dokey
<ikonia> thanks
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    wha?
<agliodbs> or is there some realistic way I can do an online upgrade of UNR?
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: I suppose I can install this and use sftp without any requirements from the server I'm connecting to, right?
<ubuntu_> N
<jon5001> totally cluless about ssh/vnc.  i have read the stuff on both and have no basic understanding.  need a novice walkthrough.  anyone?
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: an alias in .bashrc
<ikonia> jon5001: https://help.ubuntu.com
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: all you'd need is the username and password for the server you'd be connecting to, ssh/sftp by default uses port 22
<jon5001> ikonia, read that, thx  still totally confoozled
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    sooooooo
<ikonia> jon5001: what did you read ?
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    I know how to make aliases, I just didn't get what you want it to do :|
<jon5001> ikonia, the ubuntu help files for both ssh and vnc and using vnc over ssh.  problem is i really have no basic framework ofunderstandng and none of that makes sense to me
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: i want the alias to do for example "ifconfig wlan0 down" and then to ask me if to do "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<ikonia> jon5001: which links did you read ?
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: ok, I've installed openssh-server a few seconds ago, I've chosen SFTP protocol for my connection in FileZilla, but it still says Error: local: unable to open /var/www/aaa.png
<ikonia> madjoe1: look if that file exists locally
<jon5001> ikonia, i read these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH             https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH              http://www.openssh.org/manual.html
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: any idea ?
<ikonia> jon5001: ok so what do you want to do and what part is not clear ?
<madjoe1> ikonia: you're my hero :) that was it!
<madjoe1> ikonia++
<ikonia> no problem
<carl> how do i get rid of wine folder in appliations  when i have already uninstalled it
<madjoe1> GeekSquid++
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: the user needs to be part of the www-data group , the only place you will be able to write is /home/user unless you do this
<madjoe1> ikonia: does karma work in here?
<ikonia> madjoe1: no, sorry, but I appriciate the gesture
<ZykoticK9> carl, System / Preferences / Main Menu - will let you remove it
<hystreni> may i ask a hardware question... is NVIDIA GeForce 8200M good for Adobe graphics programs?
<ikonia> hystreni: try in ##hardware
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: I have set chmod www-data:ww-data . -R to my www folder
<hystreni> ikonia, thanks
<hystreni> ikonia, i need an invite though
<carl> thx i feel stupid now
<ikonia> hystreni: no you don't, not for ##hardware
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: this is cool and easy solution... I've followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=518293 which lead me nowhere :)
<jon5001> ikonia, what i want to do is be able to access my ubuntu pc that is behind a router from external computers in a secure way.  ssh totally confused the ssh1t out of me and i have no idea what all these keys mean, tunnels, etc.  clueless but usually a quick learner
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: you saved me an hour or two, or maybe even more, thanks, buddy
<ikonia> jon5001: control your language please, if you can't speak without swearing, don't say it
<mnaines> ikonia, I got the login themes to work
<jon5001> ikonia, righto
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    .... well.... not sure if an alias will do.... I'd think  it'd, so long you separate the lines with ;.... do a 'read'      -> echo "would you like  ifconfig wlan0 up too?"; read ans; if (ans eq 'yes') then .... fi;
<ikonia> mnaines: well done
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: gksudo gedit /etc/group find the line that says www-data ... and add your username to the end of the line
<mnaines> It is possible, but you have to use the gtk themes
<ikonia> jon5001: why are you not just vnc'ing directly to the machine, why are you ssh tunneling
<ikonia> mnaines: I know
<hystreni> ikonia, i try, but nothing happens when i write "/join ##hardware"
<mnaines> also, I found some screenlets I like
<ikonia> mnaines: pleased you're working
<laron> its /joing #hardware
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: thnx i'll try
<mnaines> ikonia, I'm now having fun trying out the different themes
<ikonia> laron: no, it's /join ##hardware
<laron> yeah i'm sorry
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: confusing chmod is for changing rwxrwxrwx permissions chown is what you wanted for www-data:www-data
<laron> mis-type its /join #hardware
<ikonia> laron: no - it's not
<ikonia> laron: it's /join ##hardware
<laron> ok
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: wow, that saved me so many sudo's :) I did it and now I can easily modify my www data
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    make that a [ ]  not a ()   my bad.... if [ans eq "yes"] then .... fi;
<laron> its not /join #hardware, its /join ##hardware
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: woah, I did it again
<DiGiGoth> ok
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: I've set chmod 750 for my folders and 644 for my files
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: recursively*
<jaypur> does any1 know the name of the twitter for linux, like a free software... for websites??? i saw it on a pc of my friend... is it on ubuntu?
<jon5001> ikonia, i used to do that... and had my router forward to my ubuntu pc so i could access from outside.  then one day while i was sitting in front of my pc (which is password protected), some dude from Romania took over my computer and started controlling it.  I got him to chat with me in a text file and he told me vnc is absolutely not secure and that my ip address was listed on a site with hundreds of thousands of vulnerable v
<jon5001> nc computers.  he was using something called "black vnc" and had apparently just recently successfully infiltrated a major usa airport this way.  anyway, i reported this here, googled it, and learned that this is in fact a major issue with vnc.  Hence my desire to securely connect via ssh instead
<Pici> jaypur: You're probably thinking of gwibber, its in the repositories
<Desciero> I notice firefox does not have flash when I first install ubuntu karmic...should I go ahead and install the plugin when a site prompts me to?
<ikonia> Desciero: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<jaypur> Pici, it's like a girls name... i can't remember
<Pici> jaypur: gwibber?
<Desciero> ikonia: from synaptic?
<ikonia> jon5001: jon5001 http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/
<ikonia> Desciero: yes
<jaypur> Pici, can't remember i'll check gwibber.... can i install it at my website?
<Desciero> ikonia: ok so flash is a no-no?
<Pici> jaypur: 'at your website' ? Its a microblogging client.
<ikonia> Desciero: errr, I've just told you how to install it, how is that a no-no ?
<mnaines> Desciero, that package in synaptic is good
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: if you plan on writing to existing files in /var/www 644 won't work and if apache needs to write to the folder there are a couple of ways to set it up
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: here's my last stupid question for today.. I hope :) is there a flag to avoid writing target_name in "tar -cvzf TARGET.tar.gz SOURCE", something that would make SOURCE.tar.gz as a default?
<Desciero> ikonia: oh just wasnt sure if it was adobe flash or not
<ikonia> Desciero: it certainly is
<mnaines> Desciero, it is
<Desciero> ikonia: ah ok
<epaphus> Hello, how could i Install the shre vpn client in ubuntu for karmic?
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: I know.. I'll just use find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 0664
<jaypur> Pici, hm
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: I use cmd line tar so little I couldn't help you there ... ask out loud,
<Arrgh`> Is there a reasonably easy way to install 32-bit libraries on a 64-bit system?  I'm trying to get the Aladdin eToken working, and it only ships with 32-bit binaries
<biggimat> Hey there. When booting Ubuntu X automatically start - how do you interrupt X starting and only go to command line?
<ikonia> Arrgh`: look at the compat-32 libraries
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: I use cmd line as well...
<madjoe1> GeekSquid: oh, you use it so little.. sorry I didn't get it at first
<jaypur> Pici, i'll search later i'll tell ya
<GeekSquid> madjoe1: regarding tar, i do use a cmdline quite a bit
<madjoe1> Is there a flag to avoid writing target_name in "tar -cvzf TARGET.tar.gz SOURCE", something that would make SOURCE.tar.gz as a default_name?
<Arrgh`> ikonia, I already have ia32-libs, the problem is that eToken's software is trying to load the 32-bit version of libpcsclite.so.1.0.0, which I don't have
<Pici> jaypur: Its possible you were thinking of identica/laconica
<eam> madjoe1: no, and you can have more than one SOURCE
<agliodbs> where is the upgrade tool on UNR?
<jaypur> Pici, identica!!!
<madjoe1> eam: I know that, but thanks
<agliodbs> agliodbs: I've been looking for around 20 min, and have also googled, and can't seem to find anything
<irvie> is there a way to check which version of windows (specifically whether it's 32 or 64 bit) is on a separate partition from ubuntu?
<ni1s> biggimat, you can just press Ctrl+Alt+F1(or any other FN key)
<ikonia> irvie: if it has program files (x86) on it, - it's 64bit
<eam> if you know why are you asking
<irvie> oh right
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: is this good? alias testdump="sudo ifconfig wlan1 down && echo "ifconfig wlan1 up?"; read ans; if [ans eq 'y'] then "sudo ifconfig wlan1 up" fi;
<irvie> thanks! :)
<jaypur> Pici, can i use it at my website, like install one?
<biggimat> nils, that might work. Thanks!
<jon5001> ikonia, that is interesting but still confusing to me.
<ikonia> jon5001: it's got a step by step guide in it
<Pici> jaypur: the backend is called laconica i beleive, you'd have to check their website for details, I don't see a distributed package in the archives.  Its not a twitter client though, its an open source clone.  The identica and twitter networks don't talk to each other.
<agliodbs> Oh, i see the problem.  apparently "Update manager" doesn't see the new versions
<agliodbs> of UNR
<agliodbs> how do I fix that?
<jon5001> ikonia, thank you.  yes, but what i dont understand is the very first step which says "set up an open SSH server" with no more info than that.... how do i do THAT part?
<agliodbs> hmmm
<ikonia> jon5001: install the package openssh-server - that's it
<agliodbs> seems to be all questions and no answers on this channel today
<metaperl> lol
<ikonia> agliodbs: then you're nt following
<jon5001> ikonia, all i do is install the package, and then it is set up?
<ikonia> jon5001: correct
<jaypur> Pici, thanks a lot my friend
<Pici> jaypur: no problem :)
<jon5001> ikonia, now, apparently i need to install putty on any pc from which i want to connect, yes?
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    ....   what... hae.. ahemm...... why not just make a script?
<ikonia> jon5001: if that's what the guide says.....
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: hmmm... not that good with scripts :P
<LaPrinj> I need some help installing my printer
<LaPrinj> I found a site that shows exactly how to install it, but in Ubuntu 8.04
<jon5001> ikonia, ok.  this helps.  I now feel optimistic, whereas before i was in a whole weed forest of tunnels and keys etc.
<Dunge> I just installed Ubuntu this week (lucid lynx alpha3 x64) and everything works perfectly, except XVID video, colors are all blue/pink. Sound and image seems fine other than the colors. This happens both in totem and vlc. I have my nvidia drivers working perfectly and installed any package for divx/xvid. Any idea?
<DiGiGoth> Typos_King: or never tied... now that u said.. i'll check it out
<LaPrinj> And it won't work in Ubuntu 9.10
<LaPrinj> Any help please?
<timyeung> jon5001, were you talking about remote desktop viewing?
<amaur> Hello! After updating to karmic, I seem to be missing the file FindCompiz.cmake. Isn't this file supposed to come as part of compiz? Should I reinstall compiz to get it back?
<Typos_King> DiGiGoth:    just ....make a script... say....  ~/bin/testdump.sh    and issue that from .bashrc
<GeekSquid> amaur: you will need to re-enable the universe repositories and reinstall compiz to get back to where you were
<GeekSquid> !lucid | Dunge
<ubottu> Dunge: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<amaur> GeekSquid: oh, ok. but universe is already enabled in my package sources
<LaPrinj> Alright, I'm serious, this isn't a newbie question. I have a Lexmark X6170 and Ubuntu isn't friendly towards Lexmark printers.
<amaur> well, I'll reinstall it, at least
<Dunge> GeekSquid : So I go in the other channel for my question? I doubt this have to do with my distribution but ok
<Arrgh`> ikonia, I already have ia32-libs, the problem is that eToken's software is trying to load the 32-bit version of libpcsclite.so.1.0.0, which I don't have
<LaPrinj> Not even the generic driver works with my printer.
<Arrgh`> ikonia: I don't mind building a 32-bit version of pcsc from source, I just don't know how to tell configure to do it :)
<jon5001> yes
<GeekSquid> Dunge: Lucid is not supported here, and we won't support it in here until April 26th
<jon5001> timyeung, yes
<amaur> GeekSquid: a simple sudo aptitude reinstall compiz did not have any noticable effect
<Dunge> I understand that, but I doubt this is related to lucid... probably common problem in linux
<LaPrinj> Can anybody please help me out?
<bootguy> Excuse me, i'm sortof in a panic here, the suspend function put my computer in a state it will not wake up from. BIOS wont even count up the memory. I can't even boot from cd now. I'm on another computer right now. Is there any way to make bios boot the computer like normal?
<timyeung> jon5001, oh no!! i have one set up tooo! scary stuff, what are you installing? throw me a link?
<_Trinity_> j
<GeekSquid> Dunge: ask your question, perhaps I have all the answers
<bootguy> Like maybe flashing it or something? is that possible on modern computers?
<madjoe1> Does anyone use this? sudo sh -c "sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<Dunge> Well I asked it,.. colors are strange for xvid video
<madjoe1> I use it in a cron every 30min. - is it smart to do it, or retarded for my personal PC?
<LaPrinj> Alright, fine, then can anyone at least point me to wherever it is that I can get some help with my problem?
<seanbrystone> madjoe1, whats that command do exactly?
<madjoe1> It clears garbage from my memory quite drastically tho!
<golddog> bootguy, is it a laptop?
<GeekSquid> Dunge: xvid video works fine in my (supported) i.e. not broken machine ... some xvid encoding comes out crappy, is this for all xvids, or just the one you have available?
<madjoe1> seanbrystone: try to write "free -m", then paste that code in terminal and try "free -m" again
<LaPrinj> Alright, forget this.
<Dunge> I tried a few different one, seems all of them
<GeekSquid> Dunge: probably related to Lucid Alpha State
<Dunge> people are not smurf
<Dunge> now
<Dunge> blue skin :p
<Desciero> So just came from fresh karmic start and I find that pages with videos on them like youtube are very slow unless I goto fullscreen  I downloaded flash but am I missing something else I need?
<madjoe1> seanbrystone: did u see the difference?
<Desciero> firefox's scrolling is also very slow
<Desciero> on any site
<seanbrystone> madjoe1, im at the library :)
<jon5001> timyeung, i have no idea.  i closed the port down until i can  figure it out
<LaPrinj> Damn, alright. I found out that I wasn't connected to irc.freenode.net so I guess I could only view the channel.
<madjoe1> seanbrystone: hehe.. copy it.. it will impress you regarding the freedom it gives you in RAM
<madjoe1> seanbrystone: http://hack2live.blogspot.com/2009/05/ubuntu-free-kernel-cache-memory.html
<seanbrystone> madjoe1, my home computer has 8 gigs ram, i dont need any free ram, but this is getting a bit offtopic now :D
<madjoe1> lol
<Typos_King> Desciero:    and that's new?
<LaPrinj> I have a Lexmark X6170 All-In-One Printer. I did some research and found that Ubuntu Linux doesn't fare well with Lexmark printers. I attempted the walkthrough install through System>Administration>Printers. It didn't work out and I still couldn't print anything. Then I found this link: http://blog.k33bz.com/how-i-got-my-lexmark-x6170-working-on-ubuntu-804/. I attempted this method (especially since he used the same printer for his method) a
<Typos_King> Desciero:    turn off 'smooth scrolling' in  ff, that maybe it
<Desciero> Typos_King: Don't know if it's just me experiencing it.
<Ubershutze> Hello everyone
<Desciero> Typos_King: What about the slow video?
<Typos_King> Desciero:    turn off 'enable hardware acceleration' by right-clicking the flash video
<Ubershutze> Anyone knows if pidgin have some problem where it works fine the first time then it wont login anymore ?
<rougeleaf> Who can I talk to about networking, please
<LaPrinj> I don't think that anyone who can help out is in the room right now... :-\
<rougeleaf> doesn't apear so
<Ubershutze> Agreed lol
<LaPrinj> Damnit
<LaPrinj> Haha
<rougeleaf> lol
<Ubershutze> Out of ten times here i got help only once =P
<rougeleaf> First time I was here I had great help
<LaPrinj> Google's not been too friendly either.
<rougeleaf> But he is offline at the moment
<Typos_King> Laprinj:    I haven't had a lexmark printer to work with... sooo
<Samp> do people really use dpkg more than aptitude or other package managers?
<rougeleaf> Printing problems?
<LaPrinj> Yeah, I got a really cool guy who helped me out with my video card. The link he sent me was outdated and the instructions didn't work so I had to re-install Ubuntu :-\
<Ubershutze> Aye, i tried googling pidgin problems too. I use this place as last resort lol
<LaPrinj> Yeah
<Typos_King> Samp:   I do when needed, sure, I use apt-get mostly
<LaPrinj> IDK, I'm using pidgin right now, and it's working fine.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I gave Kdenlive a shot and its not working very good in gnome. Any other good video editors for gnome?
<LaPrinj> Damn Typos... Thanks though.
<Ubershutze> On mine i can login the first time i install pidgin, but after a reboot it doesnt log in anymore
<agliodbs> is there any way I can verify that my USB stick with UNR on it is bootable?
<rougeleaf> Did you log into your key ring?
<LaPrinj> Hmm, but for what though? AIM, IRC, or just everything?
<VCoolio> LinuxGuy2009: avidemux ?
<LinuxGuy2009> K ill give that a try. thanks
<LaPrinj> @Ubershutze...
<Ubershutze> Im a newb so im not sure how to do that rougeleaf
<rougeleaf> I am new too, one sec
<Ubershutze> This week has been my first venture into Linux and im liking it so far
<LaPrinj> I don't think I'll be of much help.
<LaPrinj> Yeah, same. Only I started a couple weeks back and then got distracted and stopped working with Ubuntu.
<Ubershutze> I only tried inserting my MSN account so far
<rougeleaf> Go to Applications>Accessories>Passwords and Encr.
<LaPrinj> I think rougeleaf could help you out best.
<Ubershutze> Any help is apreciated lol
<rougeleaf> Did you find the location?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm looks like avidemux doesnt like OGM files recorded with cheese.
<Ubershutze> no
<rougeleaf> You using Ubuntu
<jepster> where I should save my .vimrc to make it default for all users on my pc?
<Ubershutze> Aye
<Ubershutze> Ubuntu 9.10
<rougeleaf> ok
<rougeleaf> Go to Applications>Accessories, Passwords and encryt.
<Ubershutze> Im there
<dbuck53> Hi all. I need install help in the worst way.
<rougeleaf> passwords and things are saved here
<seanbrystone> how's it harder to add the extra 3 letters for 'encryption', yet you spelled applications and accessories twice now which are just as long?
<shortlord> does anyone know how to install the Bitstream Fonts or where to find them if already installed?
<rougeleaf> Passwords Defalt, there should be something with IRC
<wineman> anybody have a  long pause at startup or know how to fix the pause
<rougeleaf> Mine looks like this account: idle/irc/jj0;
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me a link to a list of short cuts on compiz config manager enabled? please
<jaypur> Pici, http://status.net/
<IdleOne> rohithwiz23: maybe in #compiz
<rohithwiz23> IdleOne: Thanks
<Ubershutze> I saw my password there and deleted it
<Ubershutze> Or the line containing it anyways
<trism> jepster: looks like /etc/vim/vimrc.local
<rougeleaf> ummm. why? you are wanting Pidgin to auto login yes?
<Ubershutze> Yes
<rougeleaf> ... When I log into Ubuntu it asks me to enter password for my Keyring and the apps, like Wi-Fi seek the password info from there
<hystreni> how do i change directory in the terminal?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> hystreni:  dunno...... cd?
<rougeleaf> hystreni use cd
<rougeleaf> ie, cd /etc
<jepster> trism: I saved there my vimrc-definitions, but when I restart vim, there is no change.
<hystreni> thanks
<icylicious> hello, i got a problem, my HD ext4 doesn't display at ubuntu, some ideas ?
<rougeleaf> welcome
<Ubershutze> Mine doesnt ask for it
<Typos_King> icylicious:  the wha?
<icylicious> my hdd
<Ubershutze> Im running it from a live USB install
<Typos_King> icylicious:  yes... what's with it?
<rougeleaf> use, dir    to display basic info
<hystreni> rougeleaf, so to target my home directory i write "cd USER"=
<icylicious> it doesn't display at ubuntu
<hystreni> ?
<icylicious> i'm not able to see it / open it / save my datas f.e.
<Typos_King> icylicious:  what does that mean?
<icylicious> i dunno what it means
<icylicious> it means it's bad
<Typos_King> I wonder that myself......
<icylicious> dunno
<Typos_King> eh?
<icylicious> :<
<Ubershutze> dir ?
<Typos_King> icylicious:  what does you mean
<icylicious> i'm just scared i lost all my files
<Ubershutze> Where? in terminal ?
<Pici> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Typos_King> woops... I mean... what I dunno is what YOU mean :{
<icylicious> :<
<rougeleaf> cd /home/user
<Typos_King> icylicious:  we're not psychics you know, otherwise you'd have had an answer by now
<rougeleaf> user = the name you setup with
<trism> jepster: just tested it, works for me
<hystreni> rougeleaf, thanks ^^
<rougeleaf> welcome
<Pici> hystreni: cd $HOME will take you to your user's home directory.  or (usually) cd /home/$USER
<icylicious> ye well, thought it happend to someone as well
<Typos_King> or just cd ~
<Typos_King> :P~
<CAP9864> o.o
<icylicious> gonna try to find out what it is about
<Ubershutze> Okies, im into that directory
<icylicious> at DOS it gets displayed
<Typos_King> icylicious:  you're not understanding, we do not understand your question to begin with
<Pici> icylicious: DOS?
<rougeleaf> Ubershutze: does you keyring ask you to enter a password when you login?
<icylicious> ow okwy
<icylicious> well i'm pretty new to ubuntu and newbish to computers anyw
<Typos_King> and?
<icylicious> i simply run ubuntu by CD in the saved mode
<icylicious> and i'm not able to see or open my HDD
<Typos_King> and?
<Ubershutze> rougeleaf: No it doesnt. It did the first time, but not anymore
<icylicious> and that's my problem
<icylicious> :<
<jepster> trism: it's on a root-webserver for an user. is there maybe a difference?
<Typos_King> icylicious:  cuz it's not mounted... so?
<IdleOne> Typos_King: drop the attitude please
<trism> jepster: the default /etc/vim/vimrc sources that files if it exists, but if you modified that one, maybe that is why it doesn't work
<icylicious> how can i mount it?
<Typos_King> IdleOne...sure
<IdleOne> thank you
<trism> jepster: you should check /etc/vim/vimrc and see what that looks like (or just modify that one directly)
<icylicious> hm
<Ubershutze> rougeleaf: When i installed it the first time it asked for my password for keyring, i inserted it and set it up to autologin. But after rebooting it doesnt log in, and wont allow me to login manually
<icylicious> how to mount a HD and what does it do? :p
<rougeleaf> to log into pidgin yes?
<jepster> trism: I've replaced that file and there is no difference for the ssh-user.
<Ubershutze> Yes
<rougeleaf> Goto your Buddy list for Pidgin
<Ubershutze> After reboot it wont log int and wont ask for password
<jepster> trism: maybe the definicion is only for the root?
<rougeleaf> Accounts> then to your account in question, Edit account
<icylicious> can someone help me? i'm not able to see my HDD at all at ubuntu, i need to mount it or what i got to do to get access to all my datas again?
<raskolnikov> @icyliciuos click Places>Computer right click over the HDD and mount
<icylicious> okay
<icylicious> my datas will stay saved that way @ raskolnikov ?
<Ubershutze> done
<hystreni> yeeeiii... setting up another wine version is so much fun -_-
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<raskolnikov> if its saved to that HDD, yes, if it is mounted, because the computer can access it now
<rougeleaf> Try using Remember Password
<kazaa_lite> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | kazaa_lite
<ubottu> kazaa_lite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kazaa_lite> i am trying to compile a driver on 32bit ubuntu9 but I get this error message: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
#ubuntu 2010-03-10
<trism> jepster: ahh, it appears vim doesn't actually look in /etc/vim, it looks in $VIM for $VIM/vimrc, which here is a symbolic link to /etc/vim/vimrc, you should go into vim and do :echo $VIM to find out where that is and check there (here it is /usr/share/vim)
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: is there a package with that file
<icylicious> it still shows me that some part of the partition is not known if i mount it
<kazaa_lite> i did apt-get install kernel-package and tried it again but still getting the same error
<hystreni> how do i start wine through the terminal?
<Freelancer`> o.o
<jepster> trism: here comes »E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version« for »:echo $VIM« in vim.
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, "wine PROGRAM.EXE"
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, but if i have anothert wine installed? another version
<rougeleaf> Any one know how to use windows network from Ubuntu 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, then give the full path to the one you want "/opt/wine/wine PROGRAM.EXE"
<kazaa_lite> is there any specific channel for c development related to ubuntu or driver compilation for ubuntu?
<hystreni> ZykoticK9,  okey
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, running "which wine" might be of some help as well
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: you copiling aircrack by any remote chance?
<ActionParsnip> *compiling
<NinoScript> Hi! can anybody guide me with setting up my sound card? I can't do it :P
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: no
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: are you a real person or a bot?
<ActionParsnip> NinoScript: run: sudo lshw -C sound    websearch for the product line
<Pici> kazaa_lite: hes a real person.
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: i'm a dude, and a reg in here
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: do you ask everybody if they are a bot
<kazaa_lite> Pici: thanks
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: respond please...
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: sorry... i just got impression since usually people are not very quick in response
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: i just type damn fast
<Pici> kazaa_lite: #ubuntu-app-devel might be relevant.
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: if you use cli more than mouse you get good keyboard skills
<JediMaster_> ok, got a weird one, webserver running 9.10, LAMP, was working perfectly until an hour ago and then the sites just die. Nothing that appears relevant in log files, load is 0.00, 99.5% idle cpu, 0% CPU I/O wait, can log in to ssh and it's responsive, can log in via ssh to mysql no problem, but none of the sites respond, apache is running and the log files show hits coming in but VERY slowly (1 hit per 3-4 seconds, rather than the usual
<JediMaster_> 10-20 per second), any ideas?
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: hehehe very cool.
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: thanks:)
<Flobin> hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me install a wireless network card (usr5416), which hopefully isn't too hard
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: you also get more power than ANY gui app can bestow
<meowbuntu> hi i'm looking for a good audo cd extractor for ubuntu. any ideas
<TestUser> I have an HP DV4-2040us, no sound on the live disc, if I installed it do you think it would work?
<benkong2> hey all
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: I agree
<NinoScript> ActionParsnip: Thanks, at least I know what it is now (nVidia MCP79)
<icylicious> i'm only able to open / see 6.2 GB of my 360 GB HDD, the other GB's got a not known data-system, someone knows how i could change it without loosing my datas? any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite:
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gspca/+bug/273727
<ActionParsnip> NinoScript: then find guides based on that
<benkong2> what does could not switch the monitor configuration for CRTC 64 mean?
<ActionParsnip> icylicious: run: sudo parted -l    you will see the partitions available
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: lemme look at this link
<ActionParsnip> kazaa_lite: it talks about the same issue of the missing file
<kazaa_lite> ActionParsnip: yes
<hystreni> iu guess im retarded... is the command to start a program with wine "wine runes of magic.exe"?
<Pici> hystreni: wine "runes of magic.exe"
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: if it has spaces you will need to escape them
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: or use "s like Pici says
<hystreni> Pici, ah
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: wine runes\ of\ magic.exe
<icylicious> ActionParsnip: no idea how to do that, i'm completly new to ubuntu :p
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: remember that linux is case sensitive and then you will need to have the terminal in the same directory as the exe
<unop> icylicious, tab can complete the filename correctly for you.  wine rune<TAB>
<ActionParsnip> icylicious: linux needs either method to handle the spaces
<tehbaut> how can I get a list of all users and groups in the system?
<dinosaurvskitten> I have a pdf with incredibly terrible, grainy fonts, yet when I select text in evince, I can see decent fonts (example: http://imagebin.org/88261). Is there a way to make evince simply render the whole thing in decent fonts instead of having to manually select the text? (or is there maybe a better pdf reader out there?)
<Pici> tehbaut: cat /etc/passwd and cat /etc/group
<icylicious> can't i just change the format of my HDD to NTFS for example without formating it?
<ActionParsnip> dinosaurvskitten: you could install the adobe reader
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, :  wine "Runes\of\Magic.exe"  ?
<Pici> icylicious: No.. thats the defintion of formatting it.
<unop> tehbaut,  awk -F: '{print $1}' /etc/{passwd,group}
<icylicious> hm :(
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: you still need the spaces, use tabs like unop sas and it will handle them for you
<Edgan> JediMaster: lsof -i -n | grep ^httpd  or  netstat -n | grep ^tcp | grep -v [0-9]:80
<Flobin> hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me install a wireless network card (usr5416) on karmic, which hopefully isn't too hard
<Pici> icylicious: and I don't think that ActionParsnip's answer was for you.
<dinosaurvskitten> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a shot, thanks. Now to wait for the 65M installer  to download...
<icylicious> ow okay
<ActionParsnip> icylicious: to change the format you will need to format, copy the data off, format then put the data back on
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, erhmm.. what?
<icylicious> ActionParsnip: but i'm not able to see all datas (unknown or not used system), so i can't save them but i need to save them before i format it.
<hystreni> if the exe file is named Runes of Magic.exe in a folder... what should i write?
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, try using: wine Rune<PRESS TAB KEY>
<unop> !tab | hystreni
<ubottu> hystreni: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, nothing happens....
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: the tab key can be used to autocomplete file names for you
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, are you in the directory with the Rune.exe file?
<anto9us>  /filter add irc_smart * irc_smart_filter *
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, AH!
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, maybe that would help
<JediMaster> Edgan, thanks, the first produces 329 lines (With apache2 instead of http), 355 for the second
<ActionParsnip> icylicious: you should have a backup if your data is important, you can format then restore to the partition
<meowbuntu> hi i'm looking for a good audo cd extractor for ubuntu. any ideas
<ZykoticK9> meowbuntu, abcde is an excellent command line cd ripper (used to use Grip for GUI but that's unmaintained and not recommended anymore)
<JediMaster> Edgan, it's wierd it's like it's hitting maxclients but normally if that happens the load is through the roof, and it's 0.00
<dinosaurvskitten> ActionParsnip, acroread still renders with the seemingly-rasterized-scanned fonts
<icylicious> ActionParsnip: ye my fault, but i didn't do any backup before. i was running win vista before and had all accesses, then i installed ubuntu and also was able to see my HDD, but after another windows installer i'm not able to open my HDD at windows and/or ubuntu. isn't there any software or possibility to save my datas?
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, hmm i write "cd  /home/hystreni/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/" it dont find the directory but it finds "cd /home/hystreni/.wine/dosdevices/c:/"
<icylicious> (windows doesn't see the HDD too)
<Pici> hystreni: it should be: /home/hystreni/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<ZykoticK9> hystreni, you should try to use the TAB key -- /Program Files would become /Program\ Files
<hystreni> ZykoticK9, im to tired and slow... feels like it anyway
<dinosaurvskitten> hystreni, you could also just put the whole path in quotes, cd "blahblahblah blah"
<eremite> test
<eremite> test
<Pici> eremite: Please stop.
<hystreni> dinosaurvskitten, thanks now it works ^^
<eremite> Pici, stop what?  Testing to see if my keyboard is working?  Pfft.  I'll just leave then.  I dont need to have orders barked at me as soon as I get here.
<LinuxGuy2009> Arent QT based apps suposed to work decently in gnome? Kdenlive keeps crashing with just keystroke shortcuts.
<Samp> the command "ps aux | sort -k 3 -n | tail" should show a the five or so most cpu intensive processes, right?
<Samp> the results don't seem to be sorted at all
<Pici> Samp: do you have any processes that are using more than 0.0% cpu?
<Pici> Samp: It works fine here.
<meowbuntu> zykes-, sound juicer is the more common ap
<meowbuntu> ZykoticK9, , sound juicer is the more common ap
<hystreni> dinosaurvskitten, i wrote "wine Runes" then Tabbed and got "Runes\ of\ Magic/" then i pressed enter and nothing happened exept wine: cannot find 'Runes of Magic/'
<Samp> Pici, I think that's what it is, I tried to get the most resource intensive ones and found a bunch with 0.0%, then assumed it didnt work
<Pici> hystreni: It looks like Runes\ of\ Magic\ is a directory.
<hystreni> Pici, i just got that,,, i have to ask.. on a scale how slow do come out to be?
<NinoScript> I can't get audio to work :(
<Pici> hystreni: only medium slowness ;)
<jsec> has anyone found any serious problems with 2.6.31-20 before i upgrade?
<xerox1> is there a way to remove a broken fglrx driver? screen is black, virtual-terminals also, chroot tells me that subprocess has an error...
<Gaming4JC> hey all, is there an easy way to force an application to use more than one thread of my CPU? I've got a Core i7 here and trying to use "recordmydesktop" but it lags real bad due to only using one thread... :/
<blakkheim> Gaming4JC: rewrite the program
<Gaming4JC> hmm lol
<gerzel> my flash plugin isn't working correctly it isn't regerstering clicks in some cases how do I re-install it?
<ZykoticK9> gerzel, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<hystreni> Pici, what means with "fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported"
<Gaming4JC> xerox1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<Gaming4JC> xerox1: ATI drivers can be a pain, I know for a fact lol
<mm_> .
<xerox1> Gaming4JC, u don't know how right u are...
<Gaming4JC> !hi | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tuanpi> hi
<gerzel> ok thanks now to see if it works
<NinoScript> I've followed any tutorial I could find, I still can't make my audio work… can somebody help me please? it's a nVidia MCP79, and my computer is a MacBookPro5,5
<Pici> hystreni: Looks like a warning from Wine.
<gerzel> succest thanks
<Pici> hystreni: If the program is running, don't worry about the output from the terminal.
<coz_> MinorityNZ,  did you go here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Jaunty#Sound
<hystreni> Pici, okey  :D then im gonna wait for my other wine config to be done ^^
<lokalcdh> does Ubuntu support read or write of ntfs?
<popey> Gaming4JC: use the command line version of recordmydesktop rather than the gui
<Ritlee> lokalcdh, sure does
<coz_> MinorityNZ,  it is an older wiki for it however...and if you cant get a resolutioni here you may want to try  #pulseaudo or #alsa channels
<Gaming4JC> popey: I only have the command line version... :P
<lokalcdh> Ritlee, a dream come true! is it extra drivers or included?
<Ritlee> lokalcdh, included atleast since 8.04
<lokalcdh> does ubuntu support 120hz monitors?
<Gaming4JC> btw Istanbul is lol lame: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/istanbul/+bug/494343
<tuanpi> quit
<coz_> MinorityNZ,  you could.as a las resort...use   envyng    I cant help if you try that
<dstanek> how crazy is it to install 10.04?
<xerox1> Gaming4JC, thanks for the help, but the error remains the same; going to reinstall everything...
<Pici> dstanek : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<popey> Gaming4JC: well, rmd works for me on a machine much lower spec than i7 :) see the options I use here http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/25/getting-back-into-screencasting/  - but my box is getting hammered at the moment so be patient
<dstanek> Pici: thanks
<Gaming4JC> popey: perhaps my settings are a bit too high... I have it recording 1440x900 HD. The only thing is I still don't see how I can record a 3d game very well - and it isn't like my comp doesn't have the power... :s
<popey> Gaming4JC: i never record games, only desktops and stuff, so I'm nor surprised rmd cant keep up
<popey> Gaming4JC: but other people manage it.. so dunno
<hyperstream> Hey guys, ive just setup a VPN via the gnome config interface
<hyperstream> im wondering, how do i actually connect ?
<hyperstream> Its there and all setup
<red> Gaming4JC: recording that resoltuon whikle playing requires a really good pc.
<weechat_user> ...
<hyperstream> Does it require me to disconnect from a WIFI connection ?
<red> wow
<red> that was a lot of typos
<Gaming4JC> red: I have pretty powerful pc. Core i7 920 and an ATI Readeon 4890 x2 (1GB) gfx card ontop of 6GB DDR memory.
<Gaming4JC> should work, it does on windows :P
<[[thufir]]> how do you download from a site that requires itunes?  is it a pointless excercise?
<Pici> hyperstream: Nope.  Just click on the wifi/network button on your panel and look for the vpn connection
<Pici> hyperstream: *left click
<Typos_King> [[thufir]]    what do you mean tha requires itunes?   got url?
<BlueSTARS> ACPI can't find rate info for my battery. Is there anything I can do, or is it a driver issue?
<[[thufir]]> Typos_King: one sec.
<Ljorring> I read books about Arthur thr King
<hyperstream> Pici, it isnt listed altho it has been added?
<[[thufir]]> Typos_King: I want to download from:  http://itunes.apple.com/podcast/podcasts-the-joe-scarborough/id335059176   it's a "podcast"
<Baba_B00ie> will ubuntu 804 compile programs default -out of box - ?
<Pici> hyperstream: It should be listed.  I'm not on a graphical system at the moment, but I connected to a vpn this morning with network manager and didn't remember doing anything special.
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: to compile you will need at last build-essential installing
<Typos_King> [[thufir]]    one sec
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, ok thanks, yeah i just installed that before i started compiling. just wanted to make sure thats all i needed
 * Gaming4JC thinks we need a LOT more multi-threaded apps. :P
<Ljorring> any ppl in here good @ IA-32 / x86 machine language?
<hyperstream> Pici, hmm, perhaps i need to disconnect the wifi, ill give this a go, thanks for your advice, ill get back to you
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: its rare to compile in ubuntu dude, most stuff is already on the repos precompiled for you
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, yeah i know. but the repos only had python 2.5 and i need 2.6.4 or newer
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Ljorring
<ubottu> Ljorring: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: there may be a ppa with the later version
<Ljorring> sorries ^
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, not familar with ppa. what is that ?
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: https://launchpad.net/~launchpad/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Baba_B00ie
<ubottu> Baba_B00ie: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Baba_B00ie> thanks for the help ActionParsnip
<Typos_King> [[thufir]]    so-called 'podcasts' are just plain RSS feeds which use an .xml file fo their data and any RSS Agreggator can open/use them, you can just click on the 'Links' section on the bottom-left and click on "Podcast Website" and 'subscribe', using THAT url in your RSS agreggator, I use AKgregator, or Opera's viewer, don't need iTunes really just to read .xml files, it's just a matter of contracts/convenience for the ones 
<jh2os> hello
<destroth> Will someone help me trouble shoot my dvd player?
<jh2os> did you install the restricted dvd drivers?
<destroth> I've pretty much exhausted all my resources
<ownlife_> Quick question! Should I format FAT on my server so windows clients can access the server too?
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: the ppa i gave gives the python version you need
<destroth> yes
<ActionParsnip> ownlife_: ntfs is much more robust
<[[thufir]]> Typos_King: yeah, I tried that, but just got raw xml in FF.  I use google reader.  paste that in somehow?
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, i'm not seeing anything past 2.4
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, hangon taking another looksy
<boondoklife> ownlife_: are you sharing through samba? if so no just go with ext3
<Typos_King> [[thufir]]    that's what it's, you have to give that url to your RSS Agreggator
<Ritlee> ownlife, share it out as nfs (network file server if i'm not mistaken) and it'll be readable by all formats
<Pici> ownlife_: the filesystem doesn't really matter if you're planning to share with samba.
<Ritlee> ownlife, err network file system
<ownlife_> What can I do with Samba?
<Typos_King> [[thufir]]    Opera browser has one already built-in, I think FF does too....or you can get some standalone one, as I said, I use AKgregator, and works fine
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:launchpad/ppa; sudo apt-get uprade; sudo apt-gte upgrade
<hyperstream> Pici, strange, its all configured but i cant see it anywhere, Under VPN> Configure VPN
<hyperstream> Pici, is the only thing aval
<boondoklife> ownlife_: it allows you to share your data with other windows clients
<ActionParsnip> ownlife_: share folders in ubuntu
<ownlife_> Last bit here, can I run a uPnP in Samba?
<boondoklife> ownlife_: think network neighborhood sharing.
<Pici> hyperstream: Weird.  If you just installed the relevant network manager package for your vpn you may need to restart the networking or network-manager service.. or reboot.
<boondoklife> ownlife_: can you be a little more clear on the question
<hyperstream> Pici, Thanks
<[[thufir]]> Typos_King: ok. thanks.
<ownlife_> boondoklife: The main goal is upnp to stream media to my ps3/pms/but I want to learn on it too.
<meowbuntu> does ubuntu have Microsoft Exchange Support
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, ok it's running thanks again
<boondoklife> ownlife_: then you might want to look at ushare. that will do upnp
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: the last command is misspelled
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, just waiting for the upgrades to finish up. slow net connection tonight.. bah
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, yeah i know, i caught it
<boondoklife> ownlife_: btw ushare and samba are applications that you install in ubuntu and other nix distros
<ActionParsnip> ownlife_: if ps3 can access windows file sares then it will work
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: sweet deal
<Ritlee> ownlife, i think evolution will connect to exchange
<boondoklife> ownlife_: Just make sure you know what protocols the devices can access. upnp and windows shares are different.
<odie5533> how do I set my cdrom to always mount to /media/cdrom0 instead of /media/name_of_cdrom
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: it should mount as /media/cdrom0 due to /etc/fstab defining it
<boondoklife> ownlife_: but samba will get you going in the right direction with windows shares. Just right click the folder you want to share and check out the sharing options section.
<meowbuntu> does ubuntu have Microsoft Exchange Support
<odie5533> ActionParsnip: it's not listed in fstab
<destroth> lol
<ActionParsnip> meowbuntu: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/24/use-evolution-with-microsoft-exchange-ubuntu-606-610/
<Ljorring> is there a painless way to upgr to 9.10 from 8.10?
<Ljorring> ubuntu*
<Gaming4JC> wow... at least the encoding is insaneeelyy fast on a core i7... just that laggieness during record.
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: you should have a line like: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: if not, add it
<hyperstream> Pici, if ive just added the MS PPTP package, how would i go about making it appear in the 'Add' options for VPN ? (ive tried restarting network-manager
<ownlife_> boondoklife: Then I don't need to install Ubuntu server or like, just run these apps as needed.
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, apt-get says the updates are gonna take about 20minutes. do i need to follow up with any other commands afterwards ?
<talkhouli> guys, I need help with this error: dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134.
<boondoklife> ownlife_: you dont have to use ubuntu server, you can do what you want just fine with the desktop edition.
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: look at what its installing, you will see the python version
<hyperstream> Pici, i think im better off trying a reboot, talk soon
<jrib> talkhouli: you need to give more context
<ownlife_> boondoklife: I love linux. Thanks good sir
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, alrighty-then right now its doing system updates too. gimp etc, etc etc
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: do you use gimp?
<boondoklife> ownlife_: yes sir, I love it myself. Everything in my house is running some nix variant.
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, not daily but yes i do
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: ok cool, keep it. if you remove unneeded apps you will reduce the downloads for updates
<talkhouli> jrib, I was trying to install a package using apt-get but the installation failed and asked me to issue: dpkg --configure -a. I tried it and got : dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134.
<ownlife_> I'll be back to bother you some more when this doesn't work right away ;D
<jrib> talkhouli: pastebin the command you ran and the full output
<talkhouli> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ownlife_> boondoklife:
<boondoklife> ownlife_: really it should, but just check out the forums. There are numerous guides there to help ya with samba
<ownlife_> boondoklife: Bah, here is the last bit. Is there a repo or deb for ushare?
<Pici> !info ushare | ownlife_
<ubottu> ownlife_: ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 236 kB
<ownlife_> boondoklife: I practically live in the forums
<ownlife_> Amazing
<boondoklife> ownlife_: they are a great source
<talkhouli> jrib, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392161/
<odie5533> ActionParsnip: adding the line to fstab fixed it. Thanks!
<diogo_sm> hi
<ownlife_> boondoklife: I should be able to download this from repo, ya?
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: suprised you not got it man, glad you got the gold
<boondoklife> ownlife_: yup
<ownlife_> boondoklife: Getting the package is not found error, but it might be because I've trashed this install tinkering with everything there is to offer :D
<boondoklife> ownlife_: are you running 9.10?
<RyR88> how does one install a new login screen for 9.10?
<Ritlee> is there a copy command or option that will show the progress... ie 45% done?
<ownlife_> boondoklife: Karmic!
<Pici> ownlife_: ushare 1.1a-0ubuntu4 is in karmic
<coz_> ownlife,  tinkering with everything offered on ubuntu should not trash a system..otherwise there are major bugs :)
<boondoklife> ownlife_: hmm that is odd it says it should be there.
<Pici> ownlife_: make sure that you have the universe repository enabled.
<RyR88> I found a tar.gz of a login screen I'd like to use but I don't know how to install it, anyone know how?
<coz_> ooo he left!  hope that was part of the trashing of the system?
<boondoklife> ownlife_: you might try it via commandline "sudo apt-get install ushare"
<ownlife_> boondoklife: That's how I do it
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, i ran the update and it installed py 2.6. i'm trying to install this prgram called epidermis. its a ubuntu deb package. but it says it still has a python dependency
<ownlife_> boondoklife: Everything is being weird, I can't even connect using xchat. I'm in irssi
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<coz_> ownlife_,  what were you doing just before the system became weird?
<nixjr> i have a problem with transfering to/from usb.  the longer the transfer goes on for, the slower it gets, right down to <1mb/s, also my cpu usage jumps to 100%
<coz_> nixjr,  which media are you  using in usb?
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: try adding an epidermis ppa instead
<maxjezy> nixjr, got the same problem here
<ownlife_> boondoklife: Things started getting weird I think when I started poking around with emerald and installing themes. I can't exec programs from the terminal without them being dependent on the terminal I used
<boondoklife> ownlife_: that is very odd, lemme reboot and grap my lappy that has karmic on it. brb
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, and how would i go about doing that ?
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, i'm at the cli now
<ActionParsnip> Baba_B00ie: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<nixjr> coz_, happens with both my corsiar usb stick, and a westerndigital external drive
<jrib> talkhouli: next question is, do you have no idea why?  No new/unofficial repositories?  No manually installed debs?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm is there a way to launch individual programs in their own cpu thread on ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> i.e. manually set affinity so I can give one program full power
<nixjr> maxjezy, i dont suppose youve managed to solve it?
<coz_> nixjr,  how large of file transfers are we talking about here...not that that should make a difference but may be able to test it here
<talkhouli> jrib, I remember installing gstreamer manually.
<maxjezy> nixjr, no i don't
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, thank you yet again. i'm following directions now
<ownlife_> boondoklife: My wireless connection started going quirky too, the quick launch icon is gone and it sporatically makes me punch in my connection keyring thing. Sometimes can't connect after - have to restart
<nixjr> coz_, transfers of a couple hundred mb usualy complete within a few sec, but anyhting bigger and the slowdowns get noticable
<coz_> nixjr,  mmm let me see if I have something here that large to test with ...give me 5
<maxjezy> coz_, when i transfer files 500mb + the first 100mb go in a sec, rest go in a few minutes
<maxjezy> 1-2-3 minuters
<nixjr> coz_, if instead of transfering many files totaling say 10gb, i break it into 10x1gb parts, it will complete a lot faster
<Baba_B00ie> ActionParsnip, if i get an error "deb" not found. what apt package would have that
<nixjr> coz_, when transfering very large ammounts, the cpu can stay at high usage for several mins after the xfer is complete
<coz_> nixjr,  mm ok let me transfer a few movies onto ubuntu then off again
<rexha> i just installed xubuntu-alternate-cd but after i installed it is just in console ???
<maxjezy> coz_, nixjr, if you find solution, plz highlight or PM me the solution, i'm away for some nudles
<Baba_B00ie> what apt package would i need if a program requires the deb command
<coz_> maxjezy,  well let me see if I get any lagging first
<nixjr> maxjezy, ill write down your name so i dont forget
<maxjezy> brb!
<rexha> i just installed xubuntu-alternate-cd but after i installed it is just in console ???
<coz_> nixjr,  ok I am transferring 4 gigs of video files onto ubuntu from usb external drive
<larsbars> can somebody tell me how to make the empathy contact list appear without going to the applications menu?
<coz_> nixjr,  I see no slowing down at all so far
<rexha> i just installed xubuntu-alternate-cd but after i installed it is just in console ???
<nixjr> coz_, usualy the slowdowns are fast at first, then get less, so it never reaches 0
<rexha> please help me
<coz_> rexha,  not sure  unless you accidentally burned the  server c... in the cli   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<myownserver> Does anyone here know of a good tool to use to simply track/log server bandwidth traffic?
<jastor> myownserver: vnstat
<imperfect-> Anyone know why the heck my sound randomly doesn't work?
<coz_> nixjr,  ok no slowing down at all and cpu dropped back to normal when finished
<imperfect-> Startup sounds play but r-box won't play songs
<imperfect-> it's annoying
<rexha> coz_ im sure that I installed xubuntu alternate i386
<myownserver> jastor, Thanks, How do I keep track of it, such as the sum?
<coz_> rexha,  ok I believe you did.... however.  did the command   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart spit anything out
<koleppa> Good evening/morning/day everyone. I need help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac. All goes okay until it tries to partition the HD and then it freezes at 33%. Any ideas?
<nixjr> coz_, my cpu gets so high that i cant even scroll in the file browser without it freezing, top ofter shows loads of 10+
<koleppa> Please.
<jastor> myownserver: vnstat -days / -months / -weeks etc
<coz_> nixjr,  then something must be up on that end.... not sure what tinkering you may have done :)
<myownserver> jastor, Thank you very much!
<jastor> myownserver: well just the first letter :)
<nixjr> coz_, assuming the bottleneck with my external drive is the usb interface, what sort of speed "should" i be seeing? i know what im getting is far from normal, but im not entrierly sure what normal would be
<koleppa> Is there a way that I can totally wipe the HD clean and prevent the installer from doing this?
<coz_> nixjr,  well usb has a set speed i believe at about 25 mgs a minute ...something like that .. i dont have specs in front of me... regardless of the hardware you have you cannot exceed the speed of usb limiations
<nixjr> coz_, the last thing i transfered was ~6gb and was going at about 4mb/s
<alexlea> koleppa: i have a mac, i can help
<koleppa> Alexlea, that would be great.
<coz_> nixjr,   that was suppose to be 25 megs a second i believe
<jastor> koleppa: thoose 33% .. it wouldnt happen thats the actuall writing the ext4 stuff?
<coz_> nixjr,   but that is as fast as it gets
<myownserver> jastor, I gotcha.  I was looking at bwm-ng and while it does offer output to file, it doesn't keep an on-going sum of the bandwidth usage, which is more what I"m looking for.
<ddelony> koleppa: Me too, though I haven't actually tried to install Ubuntu on it.
<alexlea> koleppa: pm me, and explan the problem...its so busy in here, taht it's hard to read...pretty much you said somehting about freezing
<jastor> koleppa: which can take a while depending on disk size
<coz_> nixjr,  regardless of how fast the drives or cpu are  you cant exceed that speed...which isnt the issue for you...the issue is the speed of transfer drops dramatically
<ddelony> koleppa: Are you sure it's actually freezing?
<jastor> koleppa: on my 320GB disk .. it stops for a moment at around 25% while it does the ext4 stuff ;) .. but it doesnt freeze
<jastor> moment .. couple of minutes that is
<ownlife> boondoklife: I am back sir, if you're still looking into these weird happenings
<nixjr> coz_, slightly different question, my particualr drive also has an esata connector, which i dont have a cable for, if usb is slow, would esata also be slow? and how well is it supported in ubuntu?
<ddelony> koleppa: In any case, I think you might damage your hard drive if you turned off or rebooted your computer in the middle of repartitioning.
<jastor> nixjr: usb != esata .. so esata should be faster
<tp43__> I can't seek in ogv video I created using my webcam and cheese
<tp43__> Is there a ogv player or converter...
<AliceMargatroid> “Yields falsehood when preceded by its quotation” yields falsehood when preceded by its quotation.
<coz_> nixjr,  I believe e-sata is supported
<jastor> ok .. "faster" can be discussed ... FW400 which is "slower" than usbs 480Mb/s .. is still faster due to it can keep a more steady speed compared ot usb boing up and down all the tiem ;)
<RyR88> Has anyone changed a login screen in Ubuntu 9.10? If so, how did you do it?
<coz_> nixjr,  but as to the speeds of that bus I dont know... generally you can get an e-sata drive with usb connection but then you get usb2 speeds
<Nooneshere> Hi, i will be quick today. How long should it take to recompress a 36gb tar.7z archieve? Its been going at it for a while?
<nixjr> coz_, im worried that if i go out and buy an esata cable, that itll have the same slowdown issues
<coz_> nixjr,  so your e-sata drive should just work
<jrib> Nooneshere: "a while" sounds about right, a long while
<coz_> nixjr,  if that's the case then your system is a bit kerploinked
<coz_> :)
<ppaulhus> Hi. I had to remove my nvidia graphics card from my ubuntu 9.10 box and now im just down to my onboard intel graphics. my xconfiguration seems to be wrong now so i get a black screen. What does a config for intel look like usually?
<coz_> nixjr,   was this a clean install  or an upgrade to the current version?
<Nooneshere> Jrib its been about an hour now. I did a smaller 9 gig eariler, and only took about 10 minutes to recompress.
<jrib> ppaulhus: just rename/delete your existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> Nooneshere: well see how big the file currently is
<coz_> ppaulhus,  did you try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserve-xorg  ?  not sure if that will work
<rexha> Why when i want to install xubuntu the computer restarts ?
<coz_> ppaulhus,  sorry  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ppaulhus> i'll try the xorg.conf trick first, then dpkg
<ownlife> boondoklife: I'm still around if you're still investigating
<jastor> Nooneshere: whats the content anyway?
<jastor> Nooneshere: you say the .tar.7z is 36gb .. if its text it can be quite alot :P ... last months apache logs 70MB tar.gz took like 1.1GB ;)
<Typos_King> rexha:   what do you mean?
<jastor> or if it was tar.bz2 .. dont remember .. i think it was 70MB -> 1.1GB anyway
<hystreni> hello, can u ake a gedit file so it opens as a terminal command?=
<boondoklife> ownlife: yea i had a problem with lucid but im on my karmic box now
<jrib> jastor: that's really really really weird
<Nooneshere> Jrib i cannot find it. It hasn't appeared in home yet. So i assume its in the temp somewhere. Jastor, i wipe my computer every 6 months. So this would be all my high def pictures and text and php etc.
<frago> hi
<nixjr> coz_, it was 9.04 upgraded to 9.10
<rexha> Typos_King i put my cd and then it boots and loads then i hit enter to the Install Xubuntu after 2 seconds it restarts
<jastor> jrib: =
<Typos_King> allo
<jastor> jrib: ? what is?
<boondoklife> ownlife:  so did you make any headway? it is showing up in the repo's for me and through apt-get
<frago> can someone hell me i'm using irssi, is xchat the same as this?
<frago> or is xchat graphical based?
<Typos_King> rexha:   retry, but before hitting, 'enter' to install, press F6 and turn on acpi=off and noapic, then press enter
<Typos_King> frago I prefer xchat myself
<ownlife> boondoklife: sudo apt-get install ushare yields a missing package. Come to think of it this isn't the first time I've had an issue with an error like this
<Nooneshere> frago xchat has a UI. I am using it right now. Its nice.
<nixjr> frago, xchat is graphical
<myownserver> How do I create a link to another location in Ubuntu, such as a shortcut?
<jrib> jastor: your arrow suggested you compressed 70MiB into a 1.1 GiB file :)
<frago> is there a web interface for irssi?
<frago> or xchat?
<|sanchez|> how do i increase amount of workspaces i have? using gnome, with compiz on 9.10 x64
<|sanchez|> frago mibbit
<Typos_King> myownserver:     ln -s /path/ACTUALLOCATION mylinkhere
<|sanchez|> has web IRC
<Nooneshere> Frago what do you mean web interface?
<jastor> jrib: ah .. typo of me then ;)
<rexha> Typos_King: I will try that. Thank you.
<hystreni> can u make a textfile to a command file?= with writing "cd /home/user/..."
<myownserver> Typos_King, Thank you sir.
<jastor> jrib: ok .. wasnt a typo .. meant 70MB tar.gz -> 1.1GB .log ;)
<jastor> ok .. was just .gz .. not .tar.gz
<frago> Typos_King: i mean is there a way i can keep irssi running in background, but chat using my browser?
<jrib> Nooneshere: what do you mean by "recompress"?
<boondoklife> ownlife: how long ago did this start and was it after you installed a particular package?
<Typos_King> frago:   sure
<nixjr> |sanchez|, i do it by right clicking the workspaces planel applet, and selecting preferences
<Nooneshere> Jrib its the stage it is at. At first its adding files, etc then it says "Recompressing archive"
<frago> |sanchez|: i mean one that keeps state if i close browser
<frago> and comes from my ip
<Typos_King> frago:    both sessions do not interfere with one another... sooo
<frago> just a web interface or irssi
<HotCarrot> exit
<HotCarrot> oops
<Typos_King> hehe
<aouldr78> hi everyone
<jrib> Nooneshere: I see, so you had some .7z archive, then you added files to it?
<jastor> Nooneshere: the compressed file with all teh stuff is going to be around 36GB?
<rexha> Typos_King: i tried noasci and asci=off but still not working, it reboots
<aouldr78> how to play CD with .TRS extension
<jastor> Nooneshere: since you apparently ahve somewhere to put this 36GB file .. why dont you just ekeep the stuff on that paritition/drive at all time? without having to move / compress files
<ownlife> boondoklife: I think it was mediatomb, that's when I first noticed it. See if you can't find mediatomb?
<Typos_King> rexha:    check the cd for errors, or reburn the .iso if you have it, seems to  be a media error
<dtcrshr> hello fellas, my webcam works fine in cheese, but im upside down
<Nooneshere> Jastor that is my intent, but i filled up that parition. Also it is always nice to have a backup.
<dtcrshr> how do i fix this?
<talkhouli> jrib, no idea?
<boondoklife> ownlife: yea i have it in mine... hmm well this is a little beyond me. Maybe you somehow tweaked your sources or something.
<jastor> Nooneshere: ok :)
<MadModelRRer> hey all
<Typos_King> aouldr78:    not acquainted myself with .trs cds :{   first time I ever heard of them
<jrib> talkhouli: add set -x to the .postinst script and rerun the command
<seanbrystone> is Ubuntu One in beta? it's icon always has a "!" over it. :/
<Nooneshere> Jrib, no i am making a new archive, and its just been stuck there. Hasn't finished just yet.
<rexha> Typos_King: I have 3 cds and they all worked in other computers
<aouldr78> it is good iso image but it is from Rosetta Stone language
<jastor> Nooneshere: ... not saying that this is any better ... but what about creating a virtual volume and put everything on? (ie: truecrypt .tc container, but there probably are other programs to).. should be slightly faster than compressing
<MadModelRRer> does anyone have exp converting a .iso file to a .img file in Terminal on a Mac?
<rexha> Typos_King: I just could install the command-line version
<nixjr> dtcrshr, open cheese, goto effects, and vertical flip
<ownlife> boondoklife: Perhaps! To the forums!
<aouldr78> and the audio in the CD is with Sockwave audio
<sinewine> damn this linux is the sex
<sinewine> I forgot how much fun it is
<jrib> Nooneshere: hmm, I don't use .7z.  Mostly .bz2 or .gz.  Those seem to work fine with huge files like that and I can check the file's size as it progresses so I know it's still working
<talkhouli> jrib, where can I find the script?
<dtcrshr> nixjr, and skype?
<jrib> talkhouli: /var/lib/dpkg/info/PACKAG_NAME.postinst
<nixjr> dtcrshr, not sure about that
<sinewine> what about skype ?
<Nooneshere> Jastor, i need to move it from partition a to c though. Thats my issue
<jrib> talkhouli: I think it was the .postinst anyway, check your error
<Nooneshere> Jrib, i will note that for the last archive i need to do.
<hystreni> how do i make a "cd /home/" command through a text file
<jastor> Nooneshere: yes i was more thinking of "later" :) when youre done
<dtcrshr> nixjr, any other software for webchat with the webcam?
<nixjr> sinewine, i guess some people find it fun, persoanlly ive been using ubuntu a couple weeks and so far everfything takes me longer to acomplish then it did on windows, frustrating is how id describe it
<progesterone> Question: I can't open joomla.org on both Firefox and Opera. The page loading is too slow and only HTML file is loaded. The site is ok on Window. How can I diagnose it?
<jastor> Nooneshere: so you have all the files in one container at Xgb .. which you mount to random directory when you want to access the files in it .. so just one large file .. instead of many small files taking about the same amount of space
<sinewine> well I have flirted with it many times in the past but i think i will fully migrate now
<Typos_King> rexha:    .. how about trying to use the usb startup disk?   boot with the cd on another machine that boots it, and usually, in the Menus there's a section for 'make usb startup disk', which just makes a live-usb bootable for install
<AliceMargatroid> progesterone, do images work on other sites?
<sinewine> nixjr: I can run all my windows apps in wine as well
<progesterone> AliceMargatroid yes
<nixjr> progesterone, just tested in opera, opened fine for me
<Tironn> nixjr: everyone has their issues but with time all will be well
<talkhouli> jrib, still not working
<rexha> Typos_King: The USB boot isn't an option for me
<Nooneshere> Jastor, i use most of these files or view them, would that slow them down at all?
<jrib> talkhouli: of course, but with set -x you should be getting more info
<progesterone> nixjr Yeah. I can also open on Window.
<progesterone> nixjr It's weired.
<Typos_King> rexha:   you mean you're trying to install 9.1 on an 'older' machine?
<jastor> Nooneshere: its slower than having the files on the real filesystem .. but faster than having to compress/expand
<GeekSquid> !appdb | sinewine
<ubottu> sinewine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<talkhouli> jrib, I added it to the end of the script, but there's a set -e at the beginning, should i replace the e with the x ?
<AliceMargatroid> Connecting to joomla.org|72.9.243.251|:80... connected.
<AliceMargatroid> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved Permanently
<AliceMargatroid> Location: http://www.joomla.org/ [following]
<AliceMargatroid> --2010-03-09 19:44:07--  http://www.joomla.org/
<FloodBot4> AliceMargatroid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> progesterone:    joomla.org opened for me in about 6secs in opera
<jastor> Nooneshere: + you can edit the files in real time in the container ;) compared to an tar.7z archive
<jrib> talkhouli: just add it under that
<aouldr78> thank you all for your help
<talkhouli> jrib, I did, but nothing new showed up.
<Typos_King> progesterone:    joomla.org opened for me in about 6secs in Opera <--
<AliceMargatroid> Strange
<AliceMargatroid> Wonder what the 301 was for.
<progesterone> Typos_King Yeah. I can open it on Window, but not on Ubuntu.
<AliceMargatroid> But yeah. That might be the cause?
<Typos_King> progesterone:    I'm not in win32
<Typos_King> I'm on *nix... so
<invisime> what's the best way to install bugzilla on a headless ubuntu-server?
<hampa> hi
<rexha> Typos_King: Yes an old one Pentium III but I didn't used it for 2 years and now I want to give it to a friend, It used to have XP
<RyR88> GDM says "** (gdm-binary:10088): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager" to me whenever I try and open it, any ideas?
<Nooneshere> Jastor i only do this twice a year though. This seems like a better way until i get a new harddrive :/
<progesterone> Typos_King ok. How can I diagnose why the site is not loading?
<hampa> mmmmm!
<progesterone> progesterone on my machine.
<hampa> hello
<Typos_King> rexha:   then is the cd, some older CD drives are picky on how the cd burned
<talkhouli> jrib, apt-get is still, all it shows is this line: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hampa> hi
<jastor> Nooneshere: yea .) i didnt say it was a better way .. only an alternative
<nixjr> progesterone, i dont know much but perhaps look at your java
<progesterone> hampa hi Please ask your question.
<giovanny_17> hola
<Typos_King> rexha:   I don't recall offhand.... but there's some older legacy way to burn cds to have them work on older cd drives
<hampa> [giovanny_17] hello
<Tironn> progesterone: I loaded the page in 10 on my Droid.
<giovanny_17> [¤_HaMPa_¤] hello
<seanbrystone> is Ubuntu One in beta? it's icon always has a "!" over it. :/
<hampa> [progesterone] what?
<giovanny_17> como estan todos por aki
<giovanny_17> todo
<sinewine> is there a way to use windows fonts on ubuntu. Im after Lucida Console, she my baby :x
<giovanny_17> bien una vaina bien
<giovanny_17> JaJaJaJaJaJa!!
<hampa> [giovanny_17] si! sta fino
<histo> sinewine: msttcorefonts
<sinewine> sweet
<giovanny_17> JaJaJaJaJaJa!!
<Typos_King> rexha:    another way will be, take out the HD from it, stick on another machine, install it there, then put the HD back on the PIII hardware, it'll redetect and reconfigure
<seanbrystone> someone let giovanny_17 out of the cage again?
<ieynr> hello. do you think there is a way to set up two or more xwindows machines so that a single application can be run one on one, with some of the windows from the application staying on the local machine and some other windows from the same application instance being brought to the remote machine?
<sinewine> apt-get i assume
<hampa> [ieynr] hello
<jrib> talkhouli: right, you should be running dpkg --configure -a
<progesterone> hampa You said hi. So, I told you to ask question.
<hampa> iam sorry
<Tironn> sinewine: apt-get msttfonts
<giovanny_17> [¤_SeaNBRYSToNe_¤] hola soy de venezuela y tu?
<talkhouli> jrib, same old same
<kent> I need help, how do
<warriorforgod> Is the ubuntu 32 bit kernel pae enabled by default?
<jrib> !es | giovanny_17
<ubottu> giovanny_17: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> giovanny_17 hampa this is not a chat room
<Nitsuga> ieynr, I think it is possible, see "surf" source code
<histo> !font | sinewine
<progesterone> kent What's your problem?
<ubottu> sinewine: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hampa> ubottu Prohibido Enviar Web-Site En General. ( hampa )
<jrib> talkhouli: can you pastebin the script?  and link me again to your error as I've since closed it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ieynr> will search for that thank you
<ZykoticK9> warriorforgod, not the default kernel no
<kent> I need help, how do I download and install a new splash screen on Ubuntu 9.10?
<giovanny_17> [¤_uBoTTu_¤] como me dijistes?
<warriorforgod> Looks like I will be reinstalling with 64 bit then.
<hampa> sorry
<talkhouli> jrib, old error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392161/
<hampa> talkhouli Prohibido Enviar Web-Site En General. ( hampa )
<histo> !splash | kent
<ubottu> kent: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<karai> s
<hampa> [giovanny_17] aki nos van a sacar
<hampa> help
<histo> kent: that one or the grub splash?
<Nitsuga> ieynr, http://tools.suckless.org/tabbed
<hampa> Nitsuga Prohibido Enviar Web-Site En General. ( hampa )
<Typos_King> progesterone.... maybe is your isp... or  ... can't say.... it loaded for me in secs
<talkhouli> !paste
<histo> !usplash | kent
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hampa> ubottu Prohibido Enviar Web-Site En General. ( hampa )
<ubottu> kent: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hampa> ubottu Prohibido Enviar Web-Site En General. ( hampa )
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Typos_King> progesterone:    maybe a firewall.... or some setting....
<giovanny_17> [¤_HaMPa_¤] si ya nos mencionaron a ,los dos JaJaJaJaJaJa!!
<histo> !es > hampa
<Nitsuga> I think there is a problem with hampa ... It's in spanish!
<ubottu> hampa, please see my private message
<myownserver> jastor, I'm curious, is there a way to monitor bandwidth to a specific Apache VHOST or does that get complicated?
<nixjr> Typos_King, i dont suppose you could help me with an opera issue, flash content loads fine, but dosnt respond to my clicks, it works fine in ff
<xangua> hampa: giovanny_17 please stop that
<hampa> [histo] soryy
<talkhouli> jrib, here's the script : http://paste.ubuntu.com/392177/
<hampa> talkhouli Prohibido Enviar Web-Site En General. ( hampa )
<kent> wait wait wait I am running under Gnome so tell me step by step please on how to change my splash screen and login screen?
<histo> !es | hampa
<ubottu> hampa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<giovanny_17> [¤_XaNGua_¤] como no hablo ingles solo spañol
<Typos_King> nixjr..... as in clicks on Play/pause/volume?
<RyR88> kent, I've been looking for that too =(
<jastor> myownserver: one sec
<rexha> Typos_King: Im using a new cd-rom to read the cd
<jrib> giovanny_17: /join #ubuntu-es   for spanish.  English only here
<xangua> !es | giovanny_17 - no sabes leer¿
<ubottu> giovanny_17 - no sabes leer¿: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ownlife_afirc> boondoklife: Okay, in software sources I have this: main restricted universe multiverse | is this the universal deal I'm suppose to have?
<Typos_King> rexha:    a new cdrom on the PIII?
<jrib> Typos_King: what script is this?
<nixjr> Typos_King, yeah, my first click always works, but i can never click a second time
<jrib> talkhouli: what script is this?
<kent> RyR88, oh yeah it sucks trying to find out this stuff
<jastor> myownserver: is it your server? you got root access to it i mean+
<Typos_King> jrib?
<talkhouli> jrib, /var/lib/dpkg/info/empathy.postinst, I thought you asked for it
<jrib> Typos_King: typo (how ironic)
<myownserver> jastor, Alright.  Even being able to filter it to a specific source, such as External/LAN, that would be nice.  Yeah, my server.
<kent> well ok i guess i will just look it up on youtube
<RyR88> kent, Karmic Koala doesn't have the little menu under System for it anymore? You having the same issue?
<Typos_King> hehe, someone is after my crown :P
<invisime> so theoretically speaking, if I accidentally ran 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/', how fucked am I?
<jastor> myownserver: ok .. i think i know a program for that which i use .. ill just see if it can actually do it ;)
<jrib> talkhouli: ok, but it seems libc6 is the issue from your error, not empathy.  Also you need to add the set -x at the top of the file for it to do anything (right under the shebang)
<jrib> invisime: not at all?
<kent> RyR88, nope i am using ubuntu 9.10
<Typos_King> nixjr:   ....   well... can't say.... I've heard flashplayer 10.1 is ... somehow better, in beta though..... I use flashplayer 9 :)
<progesterone> Typos_King Thanks
<myownserver> jastor, Alright, thanks.  Yeah, being able to track that info would be really useful so I know what kind of usage I'm experiencing besides hit counters.
<serverduck> Can someone tell me why xsensor doesn't work on my laptop?and what can i do to make it run?
<invisime> jrib: really? it seems like a lot of stuff has stopped working now. e.g. apt-get. >_>
<rexha> Typos_King: yes.
<jrib> invisime: sure, but you can easily put it back...
<invisime> jrib: go on...
<jrib> invisime: reinstall is the easy way
 * invisime blinks.
<magn3ts_> How do I kill a process that won't die with sudo kill -9 pid?
<myownserver> jastor, I found a web graph interface for vnstat which is nice, but it's also logging LAN traffic, which I transfer a lot between it when developing, which will throw the accuracy off a bit.
<RyR88> Does anyone know how to install a new login screen on 9.10? I've had no luck googling. Karmic Koala doesn't have a login window option under System anymore.
<^paradox^> i need a quick hand with xsane image scanner. is there someone here whos pretty experienced with it could tell me a little about the settings?
<jrib> magn3ts_: reboot
<magn3ts_> jrib, >_>
<rexha> Typos_King: Im running the memory test now and see what it says.
<magn3ts_> wat
<Typos_King> rexha:    check in the live-cd for any other boot options.. something... I know f6 has some, and I think f4 has more too
<jrib> magn3ts_: reboot
<magn3ts_> this keeps happening with the same program. its really quite annoying
<jrib> RyR88: use a login manager other than gdm
<nixjr> Typos_King, weird, apparently i have 10.1.51.66 but adobe reports the latest version is 10.0.45.2
<jastor> myownserver: pm
<jrib> magn3ts_: what program?
<talkhouli> jrib, still, I am not getting more info on the error.
<invisime> jrib: did you mean a reboot? o_O
<magn3ts_> jrib, nvidia-settings
<sinewine> woop
<Typos_King> nixjr:    10.1 is beta, their latest full release is indeed 10.0
<jrib> magn3ts_: why are you running it more than once?
<RyR88> jrib, there's others? Do you happen to know one?
<jrib> RyR88: kdm, xdm, slim
<ronnie> I cant get any sound to play at all - please help!!
<^paradox^> what i need to know more specifically about xsane image scanner is what the best settings would be for scanning text documents. what i print with is a hp psc 1110
<magn3ts_> jrib, it is a settings config tool. its running like 6 freaking times. I have to use it to switch my ext monitor on/off and I come/go from my desk a lot during the day, thus I run it multiple times
<magn3ts_> jrib, more likely that I clicked it in my task launcher 5 times getting pissed off that it wouldn't open
<jrib> magn3ts_: why are you killing it?
<magn3ts_> jrib, because it won't open, and when I run it from the cmd line nothing happens and I can't CTRL+C
<RyR88> jrib, and these will work as login managers? I though kdm was how one installs KDE?
<kingster> Ry88 - http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<magn3ts_> jrib, each time I open it, it is becoming an orphaned process that I can't kill. seems like quite a bug to me
<kingster> could try that one out
<jrib> RyR88: they will work as login managers
<seanbrystone> is Ubuntu One in beta? it's icon always has a "!" over it. :/
<ronnie> Can anyone help me? I have tried to fix it myself but i am not real bright. No Sound SUX
<enav> hello  i got a problem with device.map
 * Typos_King notices seanbrystone is again offtopic, knowingfully so
<RyR88> kingster, I'll try that agai
<jrib> magn3ts_: did it ever work?
<enav> i really dont know what to do
<^paradox^> anyone? this is very importnat to my case
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, how is that off topic?
<flaco> hi all.. I got installed karmic on hp probook 5310m, this laptop has bluetooth, but is not recognised by ubuntu, the lspci command does not show nothing about bluetooth... any ideas?
<Typos_King> enav:   such as ?
<magn3ts_> jrib, yeah, last time this happened I was lazy and just rebooted and then it works fine. it seems to happen after sleeping maybe?
<kingster> RyR88, that didn't work the first time you tried?
<enav> typos device.map  issue
<magn3ts_> jrib, not sure. It's not a huge deal though it is happening more frequently. I might play around with upgrading to 195 instead of 190 and see if it helps
<Typos_King> seanbrystone:  a birdie here on my lap is telling me you already know the answer to that sentence
<talkhouli> jrib, if the problem is in lib6, how can I fix it?
<Typos_King> enav:  yes, such as?   what's the error?
<jrib> talkhouli: did you do what I said?
<seanbrystone> Typos_King, donno what you've been puffing on man, I simply asking why is Ubuntu One'
<talkhouli> jrib, yes, no more info on the error.
<seanbrystone> messing up all the time on me
<Typos_King> hehehe
<RyR88> kingster, I got an error message
<enav> after i ran it:  sudo update-grub2     it thrown an error:  sudo update-grub2
<jrib> magn3ts_: I'm in the same boat as you, using nvidia-setting to enable an additional display, but I've been meaning to try a command-line program that let's one do so.  That might be something worthwhile for you to look at.  I forget the name atm though
<enav> o sorry
<enav> after i ran it:  sudo update-grub2     it thrown an error:  grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdc1.  Check your device.map.
<magn3ts_> jrib,  its uh called ... disper but it doesn't work with MBP's at the moment
<jrib> magn3ts_: ah, yeah that's it
<enav> i tryed to update my grub because my Windows partition do not works
<jrib> magn3ts_: does gksudo affect your ability to start nvidia-settings?
<magn3ts_> jrib, >_> weird. it works when I run it with gksudo
<enav> gksudo is to setup nvidia drivers with graphic interface
<racerd> was there a new update for nvidia drivers?
<Typos_King> .. h..mmmmm
<jrib> magn3ts_: see if strace turns up anything interesting when you run it as your user
<magn3ts_> jrib, ahahaha its stating a sshfs mounted folder and borking
<enav> i cheked out those forum but cant find the solution for that drive.map  issue
<Typos_King> enav:   how many partitions does it show under -> sudo fdisk -l;
<SamuelPeterson> Would anyone happen to know what configuration file the boot procedure starts xorg? I would prefer to set my OS to load up to a CLI so I can just type startx in myself or whatever.
<ubuntu232> hello. need some (hoepfully simple) help. im trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu232> however i installed ubuntu with a dedicated /boot partition
<ubuntu232> this guide doesnt seem to work
<LoKiTo_18> they speak here?
<adarsha> can i upgrade my grub to grub2? ( i installed ubuntu 9.04 and upgraded it to 9.10)
<Typos_King> enav:   I'm guessing /boot/grub/device.map  has an etry for say... (hd1) /dev/sdc1;   and sdc1 is not longer there
<Dan_E> how do i install alsa?
<jrib> SamuelPeterson: you want to stop gdm from starting.  What version of ubuntu?
<jrib> Dan_E: done.
<enav> typos http://pastebin.com/yEkKytvi
<ubuntu232> grub, btw
<ubuntu232> grub2
<magn3ts_> jrib, lol actually apparently everything is failing if it stat's my /home dir. this is massively buggy :(
<ubuntu232> anyone?
<SamuelPeterson> jrib, yeah I'm running karmic.
<magn3ts_> failing hard too
<ZykoticK9> SamuelPeterson, sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<Typos_King> enav:    vista/win7?
<enav> maybe my drive.map is corrupted or somthing but i dont know how to edit that file
<SamuelPeterson> ZykoticK9: thank you.
<enav> typos   Win7   for gammin =)
<magn3ts_> jrib anyway, this is all screwy so I'm just going to reboot
<Typos_King> enav:   no.... I think there's an issue on adding the bootloder for win7 in grub before
<Typos_King> can't recall it
<jrib> magn3ts_: ok
<enav> i use my win7 before with no problems
<enav> using grub
<LoKiTo_18> disculpen de que trata esto? soy de venezuela!
<researcher1> may I request here to know proper command for using a  CD for any software installation?
<enav> yo tambien
<ubuntu232> someone please help me, this cant be this difficult
<researcher1> Just need to use Terminal comand lines
<faron> hello everybody hopefully all are well.I need some help...I've just downloaded the new version of Firefox onto my desktop.Now I have some choices to make...righ clicking gives me the options to "open with xarchiver","open with other","extract here" or,"extract to".Anybody ?? Please.Thank you.
<LoKiTo_18> enav
<enav> faron  use synaptic   headache free!!!
<RyR88> kingster, I just tried that, it brought up the gdm menu, but there wasn't anything about changing login screens, it also said "warning gtk-theme-selector.desktop not found" or something like that
<enav> lokito  dime
<Typos_King> enav:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349256  <---- recommends to delete the file /boot/grub/device.map and retry :)   -> sudo rm -f /boot/grub/device.map
<RyR88> is gtk the login theme selector?
 * Typos_King dashes
<jrib> RyR88: gtk is a toolkit
<faron> I'll be able to find it in there ?
 * LoKiTo_18 no entiende nada!
<enav> LoKiTo_18 que paso
<LoKiTo_18> enav de que va todo esto?
<LoKiTo_18> ayudas?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<symptom> !gcc |gcc
<ubottu> gcc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> talkhouli: pastebin the script
<enav> Typos_King:  im gonna chek out that link
<LoKiTo_18> gracias ubottu :)
<ubuntu232> please?
<symptom> ubuntu232, please what?
<enav> anda al canal privado
<enav> alli te explico
<ubuntu232> hello. need some (hoepfully simple) help. im trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<symptom> !es | enav
<ubottu> enav: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu232> however the guide doesnt work right because my /boot is a separate partition
<enav> symptom  calm down im helping lokito
<talkhouli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/392188/
<symptom> !thanks | enav
<ubottu> enav: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> talkhouli: what script is that?
<enav> bad bod
<talkhouli> jrib, /var/lib/dpkg/info/empathy.postinst
<symptom> ubuntu232, lemme take a look at hte guide
<jrib> talkhouli: didn't we just do this?
<ubuntu232> symptom, thanks
<talkhouli> jrib, yes, what script were you asking about then ?
<jrib> talkhouli: ok, but it seems libc6 is the issue from your error, not empathy.  Also you need to add the set -x at the top of the file for it to do anything (right under the shebang)
<^paradox^> still in need of help with xsane image scanner. need to know more about best settings for scanning text documents
<talkhouli> jrib, yes, I got that, nothing changed.
<jrib> talkhouli: why are you still showing me the empathy script?
<talkhouli> jrib, it's the only script we talked about, what else did you mean?
<talkhouli> jrib, you just asked for a script
<symptom> ubuntu232, ok i took a look, what is your problem exactly
<jrib> talkhouli: ok, but it seems libc6 is the issue from your error, not empathy.  Also you need to add the set -x at the top of the file for it to do anything (right under the shebang)
<jrib> talkhouli: libc6
<ubuntu232> symptom, no matter what i get the grub prompt
<ieynr> surf is pretty cool but can you enter a new url without exiting a given instance?
<ubuntu232> symptom, i have grub2
<talkhouli> jrib, libc6.postinst?
<jrib> !away > wash-away
<ubottu> wash-away, please see my private message
<jrib> talkhouli: yeah
<ubuntu232> symptom, i believe its because i have a separate partition for /boot
<Kutakizukari> Installed bzflag, and when I open the game it will flash up for a sec and then disappear. What is going on?
<symptom> ubuntu232, are you trying to remove ubuntu?
<ubuntu232> symptom, no im trying to get it back!
<ronnie> Can anyone help me get my sound working on an Aspire one netbook????? PLEASE
<ubuntu232> symptom, im in the live cd, trying to recover grub
<symptom> ubuntu232, and it is not available on the grub menu?
<ubuntu232> symptom, there is no menu
<symptom> ah
<faron>  I can't seem to find the firefox ver 3.6 I just downd
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, try starting the game from a terminal - perhaps it will give some clues
<symptom> ubuntu232, at what step are you having issues?
<Kutakizukari> how do I do that?
<ubuntu232> symptom, the final step? it tells me it installs fine, but when i reboot all i get is the grub prompt, no menu at all
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, dunno for sure don't have bzflag installed - but open a terminal and try "bz<TABKEY>"
<ronnie> Can anyone help me get my sound working on an Aspire one netbook????? PLEASE
<talkhouli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/392190/
<invisime> so I accidentally toasted /var/lib on my server box. I have a bunch of stuff configured on it that I don't want to lose. I have enough space on my external to copy everything that's not toasted over prior to a reinstall. how should I proceed to minimize pain and effort? it would also help if I could minimize wailing of gnashing of teeth, but at this point I'm flexible.
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, actually it will be "bz<TABKEY><TABKEY>" and see if bzflag is listed
<symptom> ubuntu232, did you try to install grub and not grub2?
<jrib> talkhouli: good, run « sudo ldconfig » in a shell, what happens?
<DasEi> ronnie: got a link of that model ?
<Kutakizukari> ZykoticK9, it says Segmentation fault when I type bzflag
<ubuntu232> symptom, i am sure its grub
<ubuntu232> 2
<symptom> ubuntu232, you currently have grub2 and it is not working, correct?
<ieynr> is there a way to set vncviewer to just lock into a portion of the remote xserver? i'm thinking that might be a suitable way to set up a massive Xvnc process with many machines targeting it, but each a different portion of the viewing area
<ubuntu232> correct
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, I'm getting the following error when trying to play avi files (or any video files) using the default GNOME player, Totem (but not when I use GNOME mplayer)...what's going on? "The playback of this movie require a AC-3 decoder plugin which is not installed"
<symptom> ubuntu232, did you atleast TRY grub
<talkhouli> jrib, it gives "Aborted" only.
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, that's unfortunately NOT a helpful error (just says BIG problem)
<invisime> DavidJHeinrich: the answer is to install vlc.
<^paradox^> is there a channel on freenode specific to scanning and working with images in ubuntu?
<jrib> talkhouli: pass --verbose
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: what's vlc?
<ieynr> videolan.org is for vlc
<Kutakizukari> ZykoticK9, bzflag is listed
<invisime> DavidJHeinrich: it's a better media player than totem. because it will play damn near anything.
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, i thought went you typed bzflag it said SegFault?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: video lan client, see :
<ronnie> DasEi Acer Aspire One AOA150 is the model
<DasEi> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<DasEi> ronnie: second, looking up
<talkhouli> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/392193/
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: ok...well, after I install it, can I remove Totem, GNOME mplayer, mplayer (i currently have 3 video players)
<simpietro> I need help driver for ubuntu my ASUS My Cinema U3000 Hybrid
<simpietro>  
<invisime> DavidJHeinrich: sure you can.
<Kutakizukari> ZykoticK9, only when I type bz then hit the tab key it is listed after that when I type bzflag it says SegFault.
<invisime> anyone want to advise me on how best to proceed with rescuing the system on which I accidentally deleted /var/lib ?
<jrib> talkhouli: you should google with me now on why ldconfig returns Aborted as I don't know offhand
<invisime> I was thinking just copy the whole file system over to an external, reinstall the OS, and copy back all the bits I have.
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, ok that's what i thought you meant -- segfault is a "big" problem, but doesn't give any hint as to what is wrong - sorry i can't help with that
<invisime> would that have last detrimental effects?
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: ok, when I right click on an .avi file, I see "Dragon Player, GNOME Mplayer, Mplayer Movie Player, VLC Player"
<daleharvey> having problems installing nginx on a clean install of ubuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: so I can just look for the other 3 in synaptec and remove, right?
<daleharvey> http://pastebin.me/b51de7605bc3d3627100ed224bfc396f
<invisime> DavidJHeinrich: that's one way to do it, yep.
<progesterone> Question: What does sda mean in /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 ?
<daleharvey> summary is that I get E: Package nginx has no installation candidate , common problem?
<DasEi> ronnie: will be intel chipset, onboard, alsamixer installed ?
<ronnie> Yes I believe so
<rastasean> I just had to re-image my ubuntu computer and now my monitor does not properly display on the entire screen even though the resolution is correct.
<DasEi> progesterone: sda is first hd, sdb 2.nd ;; sda1 is first partition on first hd and so on
<rastasean> monitor is hanns*g 23" LCD
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: so if I search for totem under installed packages, I can safely remove all packages with totem in them (totem, totem-plugins, totem-common, totem-mozilla, libtotem-plparser12, totem-gstreamer)?
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, sda - the a means DRIVE the numbers after are the partitions
<Kutakizukari> ZykoticK9, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288159 but when I try to download it 404 error.
<Kutakizukari> w
<invisime> DavidJHeinrich: those all look totem-related, yes.
<rastasean> i installed the drivers for monitor but still nothing. second monitor has no issues
<Kutakizukari> ZykoticK9, what is the package and where can I get it?
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: shoot, if I selected remove all, for one of those packages, removing it will also require removing Brasario (the GNOME default CD/DVD burning program)
<DasEi> ronnie:  if you launch alsamixergui,  is your sound-chip shown ?
<progesterone> DasEi ZykoticK9 Why do they use 'sd' in stead of 'hdd' or something for harddisk? What does 'sda' stand for?
<invisime> DavidJHeinrich: try just removing totem itself.
<ZykoticK9> Kutakizukari, that's from 2006 - kinda old post.  I have no idea man.  Good luck
<ronnie> nope
<ronnie> not installed
<rastasean> rastasean, i resolved my own issue!
<DavidJHeinrich> invisime: ok, it looks like libtotem-plparser12 is what brasario needs...strange
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, sd is scsi -- hd is ide (and most ide is scsi emulation now)
<Kutakizukari> ZykoticK9, thank you for the help.
<DasEi> progesterone: these are just identifiers,  hd (0,0) is same then sda1
<sine> I would have thought that Ubuntu would have come with an unrar built in
<talkhouli> jrib, ok, thanks a lot of the help. I will deal with this later, I have to go now. Thanks again.
<jrib> talkhouli: found some tweet that said fsck fixed it.  Have you done a hard shutdown recently?
<jrib> talkhouli: ok, good luck
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<sine> I have some archived rars.... whats the easiest option for opening them
<DasEi> ronnie:  alsamixergui
<ZykoticK9> sine, why would Ubuntu come default with a proprietary compression format?  "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 DasEi Thanks
<talkhouli> jrib, no hard shutdowns
<ronnie> DasEi I think the problem is bigger than that -
<sine> well ubuntu has done everything else for me so far its been kick ass. im staying
<sine> ZykoticK9: thanks
<cboyer1951> i need help please.. i've installed ubuntu 9.10 i386, and every time i login and make changes, when I shut down and restart, those changes are not made
<DasEi> ronnie: first I want t o check if your chip  is detected and channels are unmuted
<talkhouli> jrib, I will see if it works. Thanks.
<cboyer1951> i've read plenty of documentation and it's either too generic, doesn't address my question, or it's jumping into scripting and programming, so beyond me, laughs.. .newbie here
<DasEi> ronnie: if you like to dig yourself :
<DasEi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ronnie> no such file or directory -- after i installed
<Radar> How can I create a "restore point" in Ubuntu and roll back to that point using a command?
<DasEi> ronnie: alsamixergui in trml doesn't work ?
<ronnie> the gui comes up and says no such file
<DasEi> Radar: you won't thats windows
<Radar> DasEi: Yeah, but I'm looking for an ubuntu way of doing it.
<Radar> Basically I have a VM that I want to use automated testing to test against.
<^paradox^> if no one in here can help me with xsane can you at least point me to channel on freenode where i could possibly get help with scanning text documents and settings?
<DasEi> ronnie: so chip isn't detected, try to compile latest als then..
<cboyer1951> 1. how do i tell if my ubuntu unetlogin loader thing installed ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive, or if it's just a virtual install, then how can i make it a solid physical install, so that when i make changes, they stick ?
<ronnie> DasEi How?
<ZykoticK9> Radar, what virtualization software are you using?  VirtualBox has a "snapshot" feature, similar to restore points i believe.
<git__> ZykoticK9, i use kvm
<DasEi> ronnie: cd /usr/src
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Radar> ZykoticK9: mmm but I need it to be automated. Using VMWare Fusion and Mac OS X, asking in the ubuntu channel because it's an ubuntu VM.
<Radar> I could automate it using Automator on OS X I realised.
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ZykoticK9> Radar, sorry no Restore Points system built into Ubuntu I'm affraid (or not really), best of luck man.
<Radar> Thank you :) Bye!
<progesterone> Question: how can I check IPv6 is enable or not?
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2
<DasEi> (coomand, not a link to click)
<git__> zkyotick9, your best bet for restore point is using a snapshot filesystem
<ZykoticK9> git__, it's Radar that's asking
<git__> ohs
<DasEi> ronnie: down ?
<ronnie> DasEi its downloading now
<DasEi> ronnie: say when done
<ZykoticK9> git__, i tried open solaris with ZFS and was amazed at how similar that file system was compared to MS's Restore Point -- only MUCH better ;)
<ronnie> DasEi done
<DasEi> ronnie: tar -xjf alsa*
<ATI> hi guys urgent help needed please i have been trying for 2 days to get this ati mobility radeon hd 5470card to work with ubuntu 9.10
<cboyer1951> I'm a newbie, i just installed utuntu using inetboot(something) sorry can't remember spelling, when I boot up and set a program (like Pidgin) then I shut down the computer, when I boot into ubuntu again, Pidgin is not there. So... does this me i've just got a virtual install, and need to install on my physical drive.. or that I need to do something?
<ronnie> DasEi Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<blakkheim> cboyer1951: unetbootin only makes a live system, no changes are saved
<ATI> i just bought this $850 laptop from Acer
<cboyer1951> blakkheim, ok, 'what' is a live system?
<blakkheim> cboyer1951: one that doesn't save changes..
<ATI> i really need to fix this i use it for work
<cboyer1951> shoot, geeze :)
<blakkheim> ATI: don't buy from ati, enemy of  your freedom
<hunt> Hi, I wonder wether I can install kubuntu from my existing ubuntu partition, I would install it on another partition as standalone os, can I run the installer from the .iso somehow in order to do this?
<Baba_B00ie> can you upgrade 804 straight to 904 without a clean install? or do you have to install 810 in between them ?
<cboyer1951> so, there's an icon on my desktop 'injstall Ubuntu 9.10' should I launch that
<cboyer1951> ?
<ATI> well this laptop was a really good price
<ATI> intel i5 core
<blakkheim> ATI: ati has terrible linux support
<ronnie> DasEi im downloading it again
<ZykoticK9> hunt, if you already have ubuntu installed, just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then choose which to use at GDM login
<ATI> yes i kinda know that
<oxez> blakkheim: That becomes less and less true ;P
<cboyer1951> thank you blakhheim
<ATI> but i was on here this morning
<DasEi> ronnie:I tried just myself , seems it's broken
<haru> exit
<ATI> and everyone told me to use the ubuntu software driver
<hunt> zykoticK9, yes I know about the possibility, but I dont like that, it feels kind of unclean to me...
<ATI> i just did that and still nothing
<DasEi> ronnie : sudo rm  alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4*
<cboyer1951> ok, question please? i have three partitions where i'm about to install; 30GB, 70GB, 216GB, which should I install the / to... or whatever it asks during install?
<ronnie> DasEi done
<DasEi> ronnie sudo wget  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo tar -xjf alsa*
<DasEi> ronnie: cd alsa-driver-1.0.22.1
<ATI> is there anyone here that can help troublr shoot this issues as to why the driver is not working ?
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo ./configure
<ardchoille> DasEi: we shouldn't be using sudo to download or ./configure software
<DasEi> ATI: I don't know for this particular card, but the ati propitarys don't work any more in X since hardy, best approach is currently the open radeon hd driver. there are some things going on, lucid shall improve it
<[V13]Axel> Friend of mine was using CompizConfig Settings Manager. His laptop went into hibernate, due to a half-dead battery, and when he plugged it up, and brought it back to full working order, he had an odd window decoration border. Anyone know a fix? I've tried a few things already.
<ronnie> tar: alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<DasEi> ronnie: in the configure ?
<chocamo> wpa_supplicant connects but i receive no dhcpoffers. Whats the first thing I should do?
<ronnie> DasEi no in the first 2
<cboyer1951> anyone able to private chat window me please? i'm trying to install from my 'live' install, and on the partition table, should i choose 'erase and use entire disk?' as it is it shows i already have: /dev/sda1 28.0GB, Ubuntu 9.10 /dev/sda7 65.2 GB, swap /dev/sda5 3.7 GB, /dev/sda6 101.0 GB and Ubuntu 9.10 100.2 GB, I'm confused as to what to do?
<ardchoille> ronnie: try without sudo, don't use sudo unless absolutelynecessary and it's not necessary for downloading, configuring or compiling
<ronnie> tar: alsa: Cannot read: Is a directory
<DasEi> ronnie: you did the wget , and it didn't unpack ?
<ronnie> DasEi yes
<blakkheim> !pm | cboyer1951
<ubottu> cboyer1951: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> ardchoille: we are in /usr/src
<ardchoille> DasEi: and that is not a good idea. best to download as user, configure as user, compile as user and then use sudo to make install
<ardchoille> Probably why things aren't working
<cboyer1951> ok, i'm insulted, you used the bot to tell me that you can not private message me... ok, sorry, i didn't know the etiquette here, now I do... how do I ask my question nicely then, without being bothersome to the rest of the channel?
<DasEi> ronnie: check for typos then, cmd's are  case sensitive, you can copy from messenger to terminal
<Fudge> is ther e a powerpc edition of ubuntu?
<ronnie> I copy pasted
<[V13]Axel> Fudge: Yes, check the "Other versions" part of the Ubuntu site. If you'd like, I can give you a direct link to the selection page?
<DasEi> ardchoille: so software is spread randomly ?
<Fudge> please
<faron> alright,I'm lost I've looked at xubuntu doc to figure this out but Ijust can't........I have installed Firefox3.6 to my desaktop but,now I'm at a loss as to what to do now
<ardchoille> DasEi: and that is not a good idea. best to download as user, configure as user, compile as user and then use sudo to make install
<blakkheim> !ppc > Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge, please see my private message
<Fudge> thank you
<ardchoille> DasEi: software is to be compiled as normal user in a user folder, then installed using sudo.
<^paradox^> ive been in here over a half hour now. im not trying to be pushy. i need help with xsane image scanner. im going to scan text documents. i need help with because xsane is foreign to me
<zebastian> is there a version of ubuntu with a desktop environment with a ZUI?
<blakkheim> dare i ask what a ZUI is
<zebastian> I want to be able to use a ZUI but I love my ubuntu
<zebastian> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooming_user_interface
<Fudge> thank you
<blakkheim> zebastian: would the zoom plugin of compiz work?
<cboyer1951> i spent all afternoon in here earlier today, nobody was able to tell me that the live install was only virtual. ok, now I've got that bit of information. Now I'm trying to make a physical install. anyone able to help please? I am at the partition page, do I 1. use entire 300 GB drive space, or install them side by side? as it is it shows i already have: /dev/sda1 28.0GB, Ubuntu 9.10 /dev/sda7 65.2 GB, swap /dev/sda5 3.7 GB, /dev/sda6 101.0 GB and Ubuntu 9.
<[V13]Axel> zebastian: There is a Compiz effect, called Enhanced Desktop Zoom that allows you to hold the Super(windows) key, and scroll in, zooming in a lot. As you move the mouse, it moves the zoomed area around the screen at will.
<DasEi> ronnie: does ls show the file ?
<zebastian> hmmm
<zebastian> i am not sure if this is what i want but
<zebastian> how do i get this plugin
<blakkheim> zebastian: install compizconfig-settings-manager and run ccsm
<ronnie> DasEi alsa-driver-1.0.22.1.tar.bz2
<progesterone> Question: I've changed DNS address. Do I need to reboot?
<CodyLane> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268189453.jpg do my tits look big?
<zebastian> blackhome: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<[V13]Axel> zebastion: In Ubuntu, you have to have Compiz Effects enabled, or at least the restricted drivers installed, and do the above command^ "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager". Then, find it in System>Preferences.
<cboyer1951> so?
<cboyer1951> is there a more helpful ubuntu installation room on irc?
<DasEi> ardchoille: I still don't understand your advice, I used  to put software there, and then have to mention folders permission
<[V13]Axel> cboyer1951: What's the problem you're encountering?
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo tar -xjf alsa*
<^paradox^> i wish someone would ask me that question
<ardchoille> DasEi: you had him downloading a package with sudo, that is bad security practice. we download, comfigure and compile as normal user, not sudo. sudo should not be used unless absolutely necessary
<[V13]Axel> ^paradox^: What question? What your problem is?
<cboyer1951> Axel, ok: i'm willing to be grateful, if i can get some help, thanks... i'm trying to install from my 'live' install, and on the partition table, should i choose 'erase and use entire disk?' as it is it shows i already have: /dev/sda1 28.0GB, Ubuntu 9.10 /dev/sda7 65.2 GB, swap /dev/sda5 3.7 GB, /dev/sda6 101.0 GB and Ubuntu 9.10 100.2 GB, I'm confused as to what to do?
<ronnie> DasEi okay got it , its configuring
<ardchoille> DasEi: the reason you have perms problems is beacuse you haven't learned proper permissions habits
<zebastian> Axel: how do i check if i have compiz effects enabled?
<^paradox^> ive asked upwards of five times
<DasEi> ardchoille: k, for downloading, a step more then
<hunt> cboyer1951: depends on what you want
<ATI> so i guess no one here wants to help with an ati driver ?
<ronnie> DasEi Now what - did the ./configure
<[V13]Axel> cboyer1951: It depends. Are you wanting to erase all other installations of any operating systems?
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: That means that you have at some point installed Ubuntu on that computer already.
<DasEi> ronnie: should still run
<cboyer1951> ok, yes, I installed ubuntu from live, and it asked me to install and I chose drives, yes... did that this morning
<ardchoille> DasEi: if he has used sudo to ./configure or make, then he's going to have problems.
<techzg> I get output as 'Segmentation Fault'. Any help?
<ronnie> yeah i got it unpacked - changed directories - configured
<techzg> I'm using gcc compiler.
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Ok, and what was/is wrong with that install?
<zebastian> [V13]Axel: how do i check if i have compiz going?
<cboyer1951> but when i boot into the system, and as that user i make changes, like add Pidgin, after i shutdown and then boot into the ubuntu again, nothing is saved... so i was told that might mean i'm only live
<hunt> cboyer1951: well its your decision now if you want to have several installations or just one
<[V13]Axel> zebastian: Right-click your desktop, and to the effects tab, see which one is selected.
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Did you eject the LiveCD before rebooting?
<^paradox^> [V13]Axel: i need help with xsane image scanner. im about to scan text documents. i dont this much and xsane is quite foreign to me. i just need some advice on what settings to use
<DasEi> ardchoille: so you want me to own that subdir to regar user then ? k..
<cboyer1951> well, i want just one installation, and to adjust the user space so that i can install Ardour and all of the audio plugins
<cboyer1951> the live is livebootin, not a cd
<DasEi> ronnie: cd ..
<ardchoille> DasEi: no, I feel that you need to go back and learn the proper way to handle Linux permissions before giving bad advice in this channel.
<jazzy1> hi
<[V13]Axel> ^paradox^:My apologies, but I don't use a scanner much, so I can't see myself as being effective in answering that question.
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Did you remove the flash drive that you installed from before rebooting?
<ronnie> DasEi okay
<jazzy1> for some reason i cant mount my NTFS drive in ubuntu
<zebastian> [V13]Axel: how do i check if compiz is running at all? i have awn dock working, so compiz must be running right?
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo chown -R /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U, no flash drive, i just loaded it from bootinetd, (whatever that is called) and an iso on my C drive
<DasEi> second..
<ardchoille> DasEi: that command will fail
<Terminus> hey, has anybody here had trouble with thunderbird connecting to a mail server with the hostname mail.example.local? it won't connect but connecting to mail.example.com works fine. connecting to mail.example.local using thunderbird works on other OS, just not ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: unetbootin?
<DasEi> ardchoille: yes, you distract me, i saw it
<^paradox^> [V13]Axel: its ok. but no one has even offered to tell me when i asked if theres a channel on freenode more specific to this
<[V13]Axel> zebastian: I'm not sure, but if you enable effects in the preferences box that comes up when right-clicking the desktop, and clicking Change Desktop Background, and the windows wobble, you're using compiz.
<linjq66> hi
<Terminus> running karmic here btw.
<[V13]Axel> ^paradox^ There isn't that I am aware of. Sorry.
<DasEi> ronnie: sudo chown -R $User  /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1
<ronnie> command failed
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U, yes unetbootin... I loaded with that in the C drive with ubuntu9.10.i386.iso
<^paradox^> are there any channels anywhere on irc where i might get help with this?
<[V13]Axel> Well, all, I must go. I'll be on in the morning and tomorrow afternoon. Goodnight.
<DasEi> cd alsa-driver-1.0.22.1
<ardchoille> DasEi: that is bad advice. he needs to be compiling the software in his $HOME as user
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Ok, do you have more than one drive in the computer?
<zebastian> [V13]Axel: ok, which one of the bullets do i check, simple, or extra effects? and after that on ccsm which effect do i look for
<jazzy1> whats a shortcut to open the console/konsole
<DasEi> ardchoille: k, I'm up to leave that to you then ?
<ronnie> DasEi No good
<zebastian> blakkheim: ok i have compiz effects checked now, which was the effect you told me to use
<crypt-0> sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/fd0
<crypt-0> mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<crypt-0> /dev/fd0: Not enough space to build proposed filesystem while setting up superblock
<ronnie> chown: missing operand after `/usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.22.1'
<ZykoticK9> jazzy1, does alt+t work in KDE? (it works in Gnome)
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U, yes, the 2nd drive is 300 GB and I think that is what this is referring to? :  /dev/sda1 28.0GB, Ubuntu 9.10 /dev/sda7 65.2 GB, swap /dev/sda5 3.7 GB, /dev/sda6 101.0 GB and Ubuntu 9.10 100.2 GB,, because my C: drive is only 150GB
<Terminus> jazzy1: i just hit alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal. not much of a shortcut i guess.
<Jordan_U> crypt-0: Out of curiosity, do you really have a floppy drive? What do you use it for?
<mdg2> hello!  Is is possible to make a home lan intercom setup?
<ZykoticK9> Terminus, alt+t is faster ;)
<Terminus> mdg2: you mean with hardware phones?
<millhouse513> Jordan_U:  I would think you'd still need a floppy drive largely for firmware updates
<mdg2> Terminus, I was thinking just microphones...
<Terminus> ZykoticK9: doesn't work here. =P
<hunt> cboyer1951:  I think you did something weird virtual here, you used unetbootin to install it, you didnt use any extra hardware like a usbstick or a cd?
<crypt-0> Jordan_U, yes i do.
<Terminus> mdg2: in any case, you're probably looking for a voip system and that means asterisk or sipx.
<cboyer1951> hunt, correct, just unetbootin and the iso from the C: drive, however I 'did' previous to that have a ubuntu wubi install on my drive, but I changed partitions in windows and screwed it up... did that do it?
<mdg2> Terminus, I was just thinking like pidgin actually...
<ronnie> DasEi ???
<crypt-0> Jordan_U, i backup config files.
<Terminus> mdg2: well, you can also just install skype on each computer and have them call each other. =)
<ronnie> ardchoille  can you help me?
<hunt> cboyer1951: I dont think you can really install ubuntu that way, I'll take a quick look at unetbootin
<Jordan_U> millhouse513: http://flashrom.org/Flashrom
<mdg2> Terminus, these are a bit older computers - not sure they can handle skype
<ryanakca> Do I need to have my swap on (listed in /etc/fstab) for suspend to work?
<ardchoille> !sound | ronnie have you looked over any of this documentation yet?
<ubottu> ronnie have you looked over any of this documentation yet?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cboyer1951> so, ok that probably screwed up the installation, then on this 2nd hard drive, during this installation i'm doing now... should i just choose 'use entire disk' it will reformat everything, but that's ok, i want it all to go to ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Terminus, you're right!  Just tried in Karmic, and failed.  Sorry man.
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Ok, you probably wont boot into the "real" Ubuntu install untill you change the boot order in your BIOS
<ronnie> ardchoille  I have read everything I can find - what I do understand doesnt work
<crypt-0> Jordan_U, looks like a hardware problem right? If the drive is dead ill just buy some cd-r s instead.
<Terminus> mdg2: you might want to check getting a bunch of free sip addresses and using ekiga for that too.
<mdg2> Terminus, is ekiga fairly easy to use?
<zebastian> blakkheim: got kicked out
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U, you mean choose to boot from the 300 GB drive in bios? instead of the 150 GB one that it's booting form now? which is dual boot Vista/Ubuntu?
<Terminus> ZykoticK9: hehe. i just put it on a panel so that i can just click on it. =)
<zebastian> blakkheim: what was it the plugin you mentioned that will help me enable a ZUI like environment
<ardchoille> ronnie: ok, but I need to mention that it is bad security practice to beusing a downloader, ie wget, with sudo. and you should download sources to a directory in your home folder, configure and compile it as normal user, thenuse sudo to make install
<ZykoticK9> Terminus, ya, that one of the first things i do on a fresh install
<PyjamaSpank> I'm trying to format a USB stick for use in XP. I'm using right click from the desktop then format to FAT. When I stick it in XP it says the disk isn't formatted.
<Jordan_U> crypt-0: I don't know, it might be that you need special parameters for mkfs for such a small file system.
<Terminus> mdg2: i guess... dial a number or type an address. if you don't run your own sip server though, you won't have any intercom when the net connection is down.
<ardchoille> ronnie: I don't use sound, I just wnated to make sure that you used sudo wisely
<hunt> cboyer1951: on startup, do you get a screen where you can select your operating system?
<mdg2> PyjamaSpank, did you "apply" the formatting
<ronnie> ardchoille  I will never use sudo again if you can get me some sound
<cboyer1951> hunt: yes, Vista, Ubuntu, Ubuntu, UbuntuNetlogin
<rastasean> where can i get compiz?
<Terminus> ronnie: are you on karmic?
<cboyer1951> I use UbuntuNetlogin, i think that is what it says... I'll go into vistatweak and remove the other two entries
<mdg2> Terminus, sip server....
<ronnie> Terminus I dont think so
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Yes.
<cboyer1951> those other two are from wubi, screwed up installs
<ronnie> Terminus not sure what that is
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U,thanks, but that won't screw up Vista install, right?
<Terminus> ronnie: ubuntu 9.10 == karmic koala.
<PyjamaSpank> mdg2: when I format the disk, it pops up with two similar windows (error?) showing the disk is empty
<ardchoille> ronnie: open a terminal and run: lsb_release -a | grep -i Codename
<mdg2> PyjamaSpank, are you using Gparted or something else?
<ATI> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392232/
<ardchoille> Terminus: Can you help ronnie get his sound working?
<PyjamaSpank> mdg2: must I "safely remove" ?
<ronnie> Terminus its a new install so if that the newest download than yes
<patrickh> hi, does anyone know how i change the primary monitor in a dual monitor setup on ubuntu 9.10?
<PyjamaSpank> mdg2: in the past I used Gparted to format
<zebastian> is there an ubuntu with a zooming user interface?
<Terminus> ronnie: what did the command that ardchoille pasted say?
<ronnie> KARMIC it is!!
<ronnie> Terminus karmic
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: You should be able to choose to boot vista from grub ( a boot menu should allow the option of booting windows or Ubuntu ). If not then in the worst case you just have to restore the boot order. Most BIOSs also have an option to temporarily boot a different drive.
<Terminus> ronnie: if you're on karmic, instead of building alsa, you might want to try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic first, if you haven't tried that already.
<Terminus> ronnie: that's assuming the problem is really with alsa.
<ardchoille> Terminus: Thank you :)
<ronnie> Terminus sounds like a plan -- not a clue how to do that
<filhosdalua> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Terminus> ronnie: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and then reboot after that.
<ardchoille> !es | filhosdalua
<ubottu> filhosdalua: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cboyer1951> ok, so I'll go change the bios to load from 300GB, 2nd drive first then... what would be something to check please? to know that I am in a stable/physical install instead of live?
<Terminus> ardchoille: figured, why bother building from source if binaries will work? =)
<ardchoille> Terminus: Good job
<ss23> Can I get the php embed sapi with aptitude?
<filhosdalua> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Terminus> ronnie: just to be safe, you've already checked whether your audio is on mute or not, right?
<michael___> hi all, this is my first time on here but i need some help, i have gone into compizconfig and cube caps and given myself a top image for the cube, but it cuts off at the edges, is there any way to get it fully on there, even if it means stretching/scewing it?
<ronnie> Terminus yes - it doesnt show my soundcard in the audio hardware  -- could that be a problem?
<cboyer1951> ok, i'll change bios, boot into ubuntu load pidgin, and restart computer, if i login again and pidgin is not there, then it didn't work, i'm still in live ubuntu?
<Terminus> ronnie: can you pastebin the result of lspci?
<Terminus> !paste | ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> cboyer1951: Yes.
<ss23> Can I get the php embed sapi with aptitude?
<ardchoille> Terminus: you could narrow that down a bit with lspci | grep audio
<ronnie> Terminus done
<Terminus> ardchoille: buy plain lspci isn't long anyway. =)
<ardchoille> Terminus: Ah, fair point
<Terminus> errr... brb. update's finished.
<wonderboy> i just created an audio cd (with wav files exported from audacity) on k3b after failing it on brasero., k3b wrote the cd correctly but it missed the metadata though i had given it twice(at audacity and at k3b ) what would i be missing?
<ogex> hello
<ogex> how to add other linux on grub2 ?
<squidly> I did a hardware upgrade on my box, new cpu/monitor/videocard/ram and now I cant login to X
<PyjamaSpank> I've formatted the drive using the desktop/right click FAT and using gpart FAT, XP still can't see the drive and wants to format it
 * wonderboy is confused whether i am kicked or devoiced because i closed the other channel on ubuntu-proxy..
<Jordan_U> ogex: It should be added automatically by update-grub, if not then add entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<squidly> and now I cant login. or do a startx
<squidly> root can. but a normal user can not
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | ogex
<ubottu> ogex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wonderboy> am i live?:)
<squidly> ok make that just me..
<Jordan_U> wonderboy: no
<ronnie> Terminus did I do the paste bin thing right?
<wonderboy> thanks:)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<squidly> ls
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ogex> wew
<wonderboy> which cd burning software work for you?
<squidly> wonderboy: I use k3b
<wonderboy> squidly: it missed the metadata...(cd shows Unknown title instead)
<wonderboy> squidly: did you notice any extra settings for metadata? i had filled in the artist and title fields as its seen on the tracks
<squidly> wonderboy: I dont pay attentino to that
<wonderboy> squidly: okay.. i'll give it a try later.. or may be the commandline tools are better...
<wonderboy> see ya..
<squidly> np
<major_redhat> hey how can i tell if my hardware supports SATA 1.5 or SATA 3.0?
<Souljah_> major_redhat: you go to the manufacturer homepage of yourr mainboard and look it up?
<major_redhat> Souljah_: i was hoping that an lspci output would help
<Souljah_> umm...
<major_redhat> Souljah_: but that works too i guess
<Souljah_> that would be exacter, but not sure bout lspci for that...
<Souljah_> but lspci shows u only whats ON the mainbord
<Souljah_> like lsusb, just whats on usb
<Souljah_> so i would suggest lshw
<major_redhat> lshw would report what back to me?
<squidly> major_redhat: nope
<squidly> lshw will report what it's running at
<Gnea> okay, this is annoying. everytime I play a game, the screen blanks after 10 minutes or so, and I have turned the screensaver off and DPMS isn't even listed in xorg.conf, how can I fix?
<Souljah_> major_redhat: sudo lshw | grep -i sata
<Souljah_> get a sata controller output here, but not differed between 1.5 and 3.0
<Gnea> major_redhat: I'd just do the hardware lookup on the site and see for sure
<Souljah_> Gnea: what about the energy management?
<Gnea> Souljah_: it's off
<Souljah_> had the same problem, and couldnt fix it... after some further problems with an installation, i installed my system new and  it was fixed
<major_redhat> thanks Gnea
<Souljah_> no clue, what it finally was
<Gnea> Souljah_: that's not an option at this point.
<Gnea> and I'm not going to reinstall over something so silly
<Souljah_> guessed that
<squidly> ok.. this is wierd one user can login with gdm just fine.. but another user can not.. they just keep getting bounced back to the login scren
<squidly> anyone know how to fix that?
<Gnea> squidly: make sure they have a proper shell and password set
<brjann> squidly: and that their home directory is set up properly
<squidly> brjann: Gnea yea.. I can login via console no problem.
<Souljah_> Gnea: u using Ubuntu?
<enderx86> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from my hard disk? (My DVD drive is broken; I don't have a flash drive.)
<Gnea> Souljah_: that's a trick question?
<squidly> I can do a startxfce and that works but I cant do a startx from the console
<Gnea> Souljah_: 9.04
<Gran_Ger> Hi there!! Need some help with my HP laptop. I need to know how to access to a partition
<Gran_Ger> I can see it into gparted, but can't mount it
<Souljah_> you have an pm-powersave.log in /var/log?
<Gnea> nope
 * Gnea takes a look at the xset manpage
<enderx86> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from my hard disk? (My DVD drive is broken; I don't have a flash drive.)
<squidly> enderx86: there are ways yes..
<Gnea> xset s noblank  <--- trying this
 * jrib hands Gnea some calming tea
<enderx86> squidly: how?
 * Gnea accepts and hands jrib some crackers 'n cheese
<enderx86> How can I install Ubuntu from my hard disk?
<squidly> enderx86: I dont rcall off the top of my head. you can mount the DVD with something from windows and there is a windows installer IIRC
<enderx86> I have OS X, Macbook Pro
<Gnea> !macbook | enderx86
<ubottu> enderx86: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LasBuntu> hiya, is there any way to remotely connect to a new Ubuntu 9.10 install without having added SSH yet?
<FireCrotch> LasBuntu: Unfortunately not
<Gnea> LasBuntu: as long as openssh-server is installed and running
<Souljah_> with black magic!
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U; you're a genius! Yes! changing my harddrive boot sequence solved the problem! thank you so much!
<LasBuntu> Gnea: no, i'm offsite and forgot to install that :(
<LasBuntu> FireCrotch: that's what I thought, but I figured I would ask :)
<Gnea> LasBuntu: then you'll need to have someone there, or wait
<FireCrotch> LasBuntu: Perhaps there is someone there that you can have do it?
<LasBuntu> I'll be there in the morning, just kicking myself for forgetting
<LasBuntu> thanks guys :)
<Gnea> good luck
<cboyer1951> Jordan_U; now what I set up or install in ubuntu as user, stays when I log out and reboot and relogin :)
<Souljah_> the gnome remote tools need ssh? i mean thei`re installed by default, sshd not
<meowbuntu> whats teh smallest file type out of .mp3 and .wav
<ss23> Can I get the php embed sapi with aptitude?
<brjann> meowbuntu: mp3
<hekin> question, can i run multiple distros on one box?
<cboyer1951> if I, as user, begin installing audio software, Ardour, Rosegarden, etc... will I run out of room on my initial drive space, as the default in ubuntu? or should I be looking to A) install programs from somewhere else? (admin), or (root, or B) increase my drive space for this user?
<meowbuntu> mp3 takes longer to extract
<Souljah_> hekin: yes
<hekin> I googled around, they are all old and timed out
<hekin> Souljah_: is there any good links you can provide? thanks
<brjann> meowbuntu: mp3s are compressed, wavs are not. you trade disk space for processing overhead.
<meowbuntu> what about mp3 and ogg
<ss23> IT's not just that they're compressed, they're missing data from the .wav
<Souljah_> you want to run that at the same time or with kind of multi-boot?
<ss23> An example of just a "compressed" wav would be FLAC
<hekin> Souljah_: multiboot
<cboyer1951> also, oggis the smallest in size, isn't it?
<cboyer1951> ogg, geeze
<ss23> cboyer1951: I've never compared, but all the cool kids use FLAC ;)
<cboyer1951> ahh :) thanks ss23 :)
<Souljah_> just install them, grub2 is very intelligent
<Souljah_> and with more linu systems you wont have any problems, i guess
<cboyer1951> Souljah_, is that in answer to my question?
<meowbuntu> ss23, i am wantoing to transfer to my mp3 player i wish it could use ogg files or flac for that mater
<hekin> Souljah_: it will not overwrite my current partition?
<Souljah_> cboyer1951: no
<cboyer1951> Souljah, nodding
<Souljah_> hekin: google linux & multiboot, and grub2
<Souljah_> ull find easy ways ;)
<Soul_Sample> i know it's offtopic, but if anyone is using weechat, how can I hop to channels that are assigned to numbers larger than 10? i cannot find the hotkey
<brjann> !dualboot | hekin
<ubottu> hekin: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cboyer1951> if I, as user, begin installing audio software, Ardour, Rosegarden, etc... will I run out of room on my initial drive space, as the default in ubuntu? or should I be looking to A) install programs from somewhere else? (admin), or (root, or B) increase my drive space for this user?
<hekin> brjann: thanks a lot
<obiwan_> hey guys
<hekin> Souljah_: thanks
<iceroot> Soul_Sample: in irssi it its alt + q for channel 11, alt + w for channel 12, or using /win 11  /win 12  and so on, dont know if weechat is handling it like irssi
<obiwan_> i'm wondering, is there any browser which lets you save sessions natively besides opera?
<brjann> cboyer1951: that really depends on how you've got your drive set up, and how big it is.
<hekin> anyone here has ever been annoyed by the huge fan noise before?
<celthunder> obiwan firefox, chrome both do that
<Soul_Sample> iceroot: thanks, but no, it's not working :S
<cboyer1951> brjann: thanks... i've got a 300 GB 2nd drive just installed ubuntu onto, gave it the whole drive
<obiwan_> celthunder: firefox doesn't do that. firefox saves session, not sessionS
<Soul_Sample> iceroot: i found it, it's buffer instead of window lol
<brjann> cboyer1951: then / and /home are on the same ~300 GB partition, so it doesn't matter if you're installing them for your user into /home/username or as root
<cboyer1951> what's a software that shows a graphical use of the mount points? i'll load that and let you know, brjann
<brjann> cboyer1951: Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<iceroot> Soul_Sample: ah ok ;)
<celthunder> obiwan hmm not sure then :(
<brjann> cboyer1951: but if you let ubuntu take the whole drive, you should only have one mount point at /
<cboyer1951> brjann; so / and /home, ok, nodidng... running Disk Usage Analyser on filesystem, really cool! :)
<cboyer1951> uh, oh... / reports 100%, usr 80.6 % /var 12.7 %
<brjann> cboyer1951: that doesn't mean % full, just % of total
<cboyer1951> can i check the mount point with that utility also? or another one?
<brjann> cboyer1951: which mount point?
<cboyer1951> hope i'm asking intellingent questions...
<cboyer1951> well, you said just / should be mounted, not / and /home i took it to mean?
<brjann> cboyer1951: nono. what I'm saying is that your /home directory is on the same partition as every other directory, so you'd be using the same space whether you installed as your user or as root
<cboyer1951> well, ok, now i'm scanning 'home' and it shows that my download and desktop and music are only going to be 4.0 kb
<cboyer1951> ok, i understand you brjann
<brjann> cboyer1951: sometimes / and /home are on different partitions, or different drives, and then what i said above are not necessarily the case
<cboyer1951> thank you
<cboyer1951> so all is ok, but when I install Ardour for instance, as i just did, which directory did that go to, as default
<brjann> cboyer1951: sure thing. the only other thing i'd recommend is that, if you're installing programs that exist in the ubuntu repositories, use the ones in the ubuntu repositories and install using apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic
<brjann> cboyer1951: depends, how did you install it?
<brjann> cboyer1951: (installing with the ubuntu software center is fine, too)
<cboyer1951> ahhh, good info, thanks brjann: i installed from my login cboyer1951, that i created at the installation process time, and i used Ubuntu Software Package
<cboyer1951> i've used synaptic, ok
<cboyer1951> in the past I've used synaptic, so Ubuntu Software install is oktoo ?
<brjann> cboyer1951: okay, good, that's how you should install things :) when you install using any of those tools, the files are scattered in a few different places, depending on what they are. user binaries go to /usr/bin, libraries to /usr/lib, some extra stuff to /usr/share, ...
<cboyer1951> brjann: thank you a lot! I'm going to go now, and I'll look over the logs of this conversation too!
<cboyer1951> brjann I appreciate it, good bye! :)
<brjann> (is everyone being really quiet, or are we split?)
<Ten-Eight> looks like another split
<brjann> yeah :(
<Ten-Eight> maybe it'll straighten out pretty quick.
<Ahmuck> hi.  i've got a login problem
<Ahmuck> i'm on this screen, but the box where the login is at is blank
<Ahmuck> and ther eis no time or logout button as well
<Ahmuck> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/2.png
<Ten-Eight> I see where you can log in as "ruchi". Have you tried hitting enter when it comes up?
<obiwan_> today i hitted bottom when my from today on ex-girl removed my precios whole ~150/200 tabs collection, my treasure, i had put so much effort for many nights in many months to find all that hard to find pages, chosed between so many useless ones, just to lose them because i couldn't save a modahecking session. I love firefox cause i think it's the best browser. but, why in the world won't they put that holy option? is it that hard to do? doe
<ShockTheatre> Obiwan: When I am doing work that requires numerous steps and needs to be left running, I do it inside of Sun VirtualBox (free) or VMware.  Either can save the current state.  Back that up and you're golden -- hard to lose your work or your train of thought.
<Ahmuck> Ten-Eight: well, that's the problem.  i'm not gettting that screen
<ss23> Can I get the php embed sapi with aptitude?
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, if you have mouse, just click on the ruchi and a password box should open
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, and in the lower right corner you can shutdown/etc.
<Ahmuck> ZykoticK9: that is the point, where the login box is it's just a black square
<Ahmuck> and there is no logout button
<Ahmuck> what your seeing is a screenshot fromsombebody elses website
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, ahh so that isn't your screenshot i get it - sorry
<obiwan_> ShockTheatre: thans for answer, i don't understnd how vbox may be of help in saving browsers history, could you explain a little more please? anyway, running virtualbox to just save Kb's order files looks a little abussive heeh
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, does ctrl+alt+f1 get you to a console?  (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)
<erichammond> I want to modify a particular user's X login so that they get a single application instead of a window manager.  I created a .Xsession, but the program automatically backgrounds itself which causes the X session to exit.  Is there a better way to do this?
<Ahmuck> i can get to a console, yes
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, can you login?
<cjae> festival alternatives
<Ahmuck> yes, i can login to a console
<cjae> fox2vox out of the question
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, so your use isn't broken then, perhaps you could try adding a new user and see if it shows up in the gdm login?  "sudo adduser NEWNAMEHERE"
<cjae> or how can I slow down festival
<sekyourbox> Hello, I accidentally broke my network somehow in my ubuntu 804 install.  I was attempting to setup a PXE server, but when i went to setup dhcpd.conf, there was some firestarter script in there.  I deleted the config, and uninstalled firestarter just in case.  I started to setup the config file, and got sidetracked, and just deleted all the options.  I restarted the dhcpd3 and everything was working fine.  When i rebooted the m
<Ahmuck> i've got multiple users, like 10 or so
<ZykoticK9> Ahmuck, then that won't help -- sorry man I have NO idea, best of luck
<axisys> is there a package for python hash module ?
<axisys> python hashlib module that is
<jrib> axisys: that's in the standard library.
<axisys> never mind.. it is part of python
<axisys> jrib: thanks :-)
<sekyourbox> t I tried pinging the router, and got an error.. I checked all the regular network settings and disabled any route table, and everything looks fine.. I checked ip tables and noticed that it was set to deny all traffic.. I reset the iptables, and still no luck.. Any ideas on the next step i should take to troubleshoot? i think it has something to do with firestarter uninstall
<AK|laptop> So I have gnome-do (in Docky mode) set to run when I log in. According to System Monitor, gnome-do runs, but Docky doesn't appear. I have to killall gnome-do and then run gnome-do for it to work. I saw a post that suggests this might be because gnome-do runs before Compiz, resulting in a gnome-do that isn't using the compositing manager. Any suggestions on fixing?
<sekyourbox> ok ill ask in ubuntu-server
<Zenker> can someone see this, please reply?
<xangua> AK|laptop: tried to ask in #gnome-do ¿ well docky is no linger supported since is going to be remover for the next do release
<sekyourbox> Zenker no
<benwk> I've got quite a nasty situation. I was trying to install Ubuntu on a system that already had windows 7 on it. I was trying to do manual partitioning and it kept giving me errors when I tried to install grub. Later it suddenly sowed me that the space on my hard drive that I wanted to install Ubuntu to was "unusable". I erased the data on the /boot partition and tried to install again. Now I can't get into any operating system becaus
<benwk> And for some reason no live CDs will work. Neither will the windows install CD. Everything was working fine until I tried installing this on top of windows with special partitioning.
<Zenker> rofl, ty
<Zenker> did anyone see my questions earlier?
<AK|laptop> xangua: They're not going to include Docky anymore? o.o
<ZykoticK9> AK|laptop, do you have Do starting from "startup applications" or some other means?  FYI the compiz thing doesn't make much sense as if compiz isn't running you'd just get the regular Gnome-Do (without docky).
<xangua> AK|laptop: no, now docky is a separate and independent app
<AK|laptop> ZykoticK9: Yep, I have an entry for it.
<ZykoticK9> AK|laptop, don't worry there is already a new separate docky install in Lucid - it's even better then the gnomedo one ;)
<Zenker> ill just ask again :) i am using windows vista 32bit, can i install ubuntu 64 bit, my sys does support 64 bit
<AK|laptop> xangua: Ah, good. I thought for a moment that you were saying it was going to disappear entirely. Docky is way too useful for that.
<Zenker> with windows , i want to install with windows, forgot that part
<brjann> !dualboot > zenker
<ubottu> zenker, please see my private message
<benwk> Can anyone help?
<erichammond> solution: At the end of .xsession loop until background process is no longer detectable with ps | grep
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, if you have a 64bit CPU you are free to install a 64bit Ubuntu
<brjann> Zenker: lots of information on dual-booting ubuntu with windows there in those links :)
<Zenker> mkay, ty :))>
<benwk> I've got quite a nasty situation. I was trying to install Ubuntu on a system that already had windows 7 on it. I was trying to do manual partitioning and it kept giving me errors when I tried to install grub. Later it suddenly sowed me that the space on my hard drive that I wanted to install Ubuntu to was "unusable". I erased the data on the /boot partition and tried to install again. Now I can't get into any operating system becaus
<benwk> And for some reason no live CDs will work. Neither will the windows install CD. Everything was working fine until I tried installing this on top of windows with special partitioning.
<Zenker> here is another question that isnt exactly covered in the support info (as far as i know anyhow)..can i burn the iso for the 64 bit onto the same dvd that i burned the 32bit one?
<xim_> is there any network diagnostic that will run for a few days periodically pinging stuff and give you statistics on how often your network connection is up or down?
<benwk> Can anyone help?
<AK|laptop> benwk: Is the Windows 7 partition expendable?
<benwk> AK|laptop: expendible?
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, no you need a new cd/dvd - unless its a re-writable and you blank it first
<AK|laptop> benwk: Can you afford to lose it?
<benwk> no
<Zenker> mkay, ty again, u guys have a good night, and btw, good work gettin everyone to register their names n stuff. very good idea
<benwk> Can anyone help?
<brjann> xim_: if you're up to some shell scripts, i have a link for you
<xim_> brjann, sure what do you have?
<benwk> Can anyone help?
<ss23> Can I get the php embed sapi with aptitude?
<brjann> xim_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/simple-linux-and-unix-system-monitoring-with-ping-command-and-scripts.html
<AK|laptop> xangua: Is Docky going to be included by default in Lucid?
<mnaines> Does anyone here know about Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<DBO> AK|laptop, an insane but false concept
<brjann> xim_: there's a link to the complete script (with email alerts, apparently) after the big code block. then they go on to turning it into a cron job
<benwk> are there no volunteers here?
<xangua> AK|laptop: if by default you men pre-installed, no...but it will be in the repository
<AK|laptop> Gotcha.
<xim_> brjann, yeah totally, thanks thats pretty much just what i was looking for
<Zenker> i let ubuntu update earlier, and when it restarted ubuntu did not start up, it got to the grub and left me staring at the grub command line, does anyone know why/which update caused this so i can prevent it when i reinstall?
<benwk> I've got quite a nasty situation. I was trying to install Ubuntu on a system that already had windows 7 on it. I was trying to do manual partitioning and it kept giving me errors when I tried to install grub. Later it suddenly sowed me that the space on my hard drive that I wanted to install Ubuntu to was "unusable". I erased the data on the /boot partition and tried to install again. Now I can't get into any operating system becaus
<brjann> xim_: great, glad it helps :)
<benwk> And for some reason no live CDs will work. Neither will the windows install CD. Everything was working fine until I tried installing this on top of windows with special partitioning.
<AK|laptop> benwk: There are plenty of volunteers, but it just might be that nobody in here atm knows a solution. Patience is the best option.
<mnaines> AK|laptop, what would happen if I told Synaptic to install everything?
<AK|laptop> mnaines: You mean... to install every package in the repositories? o.o
<mnaines> yes
<k4rt33k> hey, while converting from pdf to text with hindi characters, the characters are distorted though i have hindifonts installed. Any suggestions?
<AK|laptop> I... would imagine it would just take forever downloading everything, then take an additional forever to install it all.
<mnaines> AK|laptop, Ubuntu Ultimate Edition is pre-loaded that way, but it also has Ultimatix...I'm wondering if I can do that myself and disregard Ultimatix
<abhi_nav> hi
<benwk> abhi_nav: hi its me dualboot from earlier. how are you?
<abhi_nav> benwk: yah m fine. have you solved that problem?
<benwk> no
<abhi_nav> :-(
<abhi_nav> benwk: what goes wrong?
<benwk> abhi_nav: it has gotten worse now
<abhi_nav> benwk: have you asked here in channel? provide appropriate details and ask here
<benwk> abhi_nav: I cant seem to use any liveCDs or install CDs, except the alternate install CD, which wont let me install because installing grub wont work
<benwk> abhi_nav: I've asked many times
<abhi_nav> benwk: see, i dont know about what is install cd, but in this case you have to use LiveCD, means you can directly boot into ubuntu from that cd.
<abhi_nav> benwk: Do you have livecd or not?
<benwk> abhi_nav: i do have the liveCD. no live CDs will load
<abhi_nav> benwk: make sure your bios is enabled to boot from cd
<benwk> abhi_nav: i chose the cd to boot
<benwk> in the bios
<benwk> its not working
<abhi_nav> benwk: hmm :-( then. its seem to be difficult. what is permannt nick here? If I found something i wll memo you on that nick
<Zenker> anyone please,,, when ubuntu updated earlier, and when it restarted ubuntu did not start up, it got to the grub and left me staring at the grub command line, does anyone know why/which update caused this so i can prevent it when i reinstall?
<benwk> abhi_nav: I don't have a permanent nick yet.
<abhi_nav> benwk: do you have or can you make available any other distro livecd?
<benwk> abhi_nav: even my windows install cd wont work
<AK|laptop> Hard to imagine a problem that would bork a computer to the point that a live CD wouldn't work.
<AK|laptop> Especially on a mere software level.
<abhi_nav> benwk: I think better check with your hdd health
<benwk> my hdd was working fine until now
<abhi_nav> benwk: hmm
<Zenker> does the drive show any unusual lights, like a blinking light or a red light, or, no lights at all, does it spin up to read when u insert the disk?
<benwk> this computer has no hdd lights
<abhi_nav> benwk: do you have or can you make available any other distro livecd?
<Zenker> how old is it?
<benwk> abhi_nav: I've tried ubuntu 32 bit and ubuntu 64 bit
<Zenker> (in other words, can you at least tell if the drive is functioning?)
<benwk> Zenker: practically brand new
<obiwan_> guys what's the name of the channel for common talk? i think it starts with d but don't remember
<abhi_nav> benwk: what I am suggesting is, have a another distro working LiveCD and check if that works or not. (not ubuntu 32-64) other distro means, fedora, madriva, linuxmint etc etc etc
<benwk> abhi_nav: ok. will you be here for a while?
<Kasm279> i cant get my windows hard drive to mount (NFS, windows XP) When i click on it in dolphin, it just hops back to whatever folder i was already in. I'm running Kubuntu on my second hard drive and windows on the first
<Kasm279> any ideas on getting it to mount?
<abhi_nav> benwk: cannt promise. thats why I ask for you permannt nick.
<abhi_nav> benwk: why dont you register one nick right now? so we can continue discussion ?
<Kasm279> also, i cant get any desktop effects even though they are enabled
<xangua> Kasm279: what does "compiz --replace" says in terminal¿
<brjann> obiwan_: #defocus
<Kasm279> xangua: http://pastebin.org/108242
<obiwan_> yeahh just found it thankssss brjann
<Kasm279> im on kubuntu btw
<meoiswa>  Im attepting to create a script that automatically moves mp3s from the Firefox cache folder to my music directory, however there are a bunch of fiels there, none have file extension. Any ideas on how can i filter out all other files but the audio ones?
<shazbotmcnasty> nope
<obiwan_> meoiswa: file
<ardchoille> meoiswa: mv /path/*.mp3 /new/path   ?
<obiwan_> file * | grep -i audio is a starting
<meoiswa> that
<meoiswa> was what i was lacking in knowledge
<Kasm279> xangua: rendering at all is quite slow on this anyway
<meoiswa> ok if i do file --mime-type * | grep -i audio
<hunt> Hi, is it possible to "install" a live-cd to a partition using unetbootin and then boot this partition and really install the os? or is there a simpler way for this
<abhi_nav> benwk: what happend?
<meoiswa> @hunt: that could work, you might want to try Wubi too, not the real deal, but it might work for you
<meoiswa> now, how do i link the result of grep with mv?
<meoiswa> F7B0A2FDd01: audio/mpeg  <- thats one of the lines that appear in the console if i do "file --mime-type * | grep -i audio"
<Kasm279> xangua: blargh, when i closed that tab in terminal i lost window management
<Kasm279> netsplit!
<meoiswa> @Kasm: you could use a batch, that worked for me for keeping a dedicated quake server alive when SSHing and then closing the terminal on a remote server
<ardchoille> meoiswa: for i in *.mp3; do mv $i /new/path; done  ?
<Zenker> someone please,,earlier today i let ubuntu 9.10 installed w vista update and after the restart it did not start ubuntu, instead it only went to the grub command line, does ANYONE know which update might have caused this so i can prevent it when i reinstall?
<meoiswa> @ard: Thanks for helping but the files do not have file extension
<Kasm279> Zenker: get the supergrubdisk
<meoiswa> @ard: they are all like this: F7B0A2FDd01
<brjann> meoiswa: umm.. try   file --mime-type * | grep -i audio | cut -d':' -f1 | xargs -I{} mv {} /path/to/whatever
<meoiswa> @Zenker: did you use Wubi?
<Zenker> yes
<meoiswa> if so find the patched wubi file and place it in THE ROOT OF YOUR C DRIVE
<meoiswa> in windows
<meoiswa> the patched file can be found in the bug reports
<sickly> shoud i quarintine or delete viruses from my windows hdd with clamtk?
<Kasm279> i cant get my windows hard drive to mount (NFS, windows XP) When i click on it in dolphin, it just hops back to whatever folder i was already in. I'm running Kubuntu on my second hard drive and windows on the first
<Zenker> i have already uninstalled it, i wanted 2 try the 64 bit anyhow. was it a grub update that caused this?
<Elrox> um... why we even dicussing "wubi",,, that is the worst thing you can do...
<Kasm279> Elrox: because someone asked for help with it?
<Zenker> after i crash n burn a few times i will be partitioning (however u spell it :) but i have a lot 2 learn, A LOT if u cant tell rofl
<meoiswa> @Zenker: yes, all you need to do is replace the grub file in your C drive with the patched one
<meoiswa> @Elrox: only wubi allowed me to install ubuntu, all other attempts ended in Grub install error
<Elrox> Kasm279, but its not supported,,
<Kasm279> and?
<Kasm279> officially
<Kasm279> this is the comunity
<meoiswa> @Elrox: not supported odesnt mean we, the users, cant help each other
<Kasm279> community*
<ardchoille> Elrox: I believe wubi is supported as it's an offficial type of install
<meoiswa> @Elrox: and that is the meaning of Ubuntu, from people, for people
<meoiswa> @Zenker: i will upload the patched grub file and upload it to mediafire, please stand by
<Zenker> ok thank you
<hunt> wow
<benwk> abhi_nav: hi
<brjann> meoiswa: let me know if that cut/xargs version works for your mp3 issue
<meoiswa> didnt
<Elrox> meoiswa, ardchoille ,  then why is there no ops here he;ping?
<meoiswa> and did
<meoiswa> dunno why but worked on the seccond time
<Elrox> meoiswa, ardchoille ,  then why is there no ops here helping?
<meoiswa> @Elrox: no ops helping, true, but we are, and i happen to have had the exact same error
<abhi_nav> benwk: what happend?
<meoiswa> @Elrox and i know how to fix it
<benwk> abhi_nav are you on any IM service?
<ardchoille> Elrox: Anyone here can help with any issue, it's not just ops that help
<bigtom21485> good evening everyone
<Zenker> ive even tried 2 help a few times :)
<Kasm279> nay ideas on getting that disk to mount?
<Kasm279> any*
<meoiswa> @Zenker ill be with you in a few seconds pls wait
<Elrox> ardchoille, true , but doesnt excuse..
<bigtom21485> i have ubuntu 9.10 x64, and i cant seem to get frostwire to run properly. any suggestions?
<meoiswa> @Kasm: make sure your NTFS module is running
<Zenker> not goin anywhere, im at 41 % on the dl of the 64bit
<Kasm279> meoiswa: how do i go about that?
<obiwan_> meoiswa: file * | grep -i audio | sed -n "s/\(.*\):\(.*\)/\1/p" >> tempfile.tx
<obiwan_> meoiswa: with that you got a list of the files to be copies
<meoiswa> obi i already have a working solution
<obiwan_> oh ok
<meoiswa> thank you very much
<obiwan_> np man
<abhi_nav> benwk: what the actual thing is, nobody knows everything, so I can help you 100%. So i suggest you to be here only. I am also here. You can get help from more people. Thats better and reliable. If you want I wll give you my skype name. But still I suggest you to ask here only. Its reliable.
<meoiswa> actually i misplaced RM with MV so my files, the music ones, got deleted, which proves it works
<brjann> obiwan_: do you know the cut command? much easier way of accomplishing what that regex does
<meoiswa> now if someone would be kind enough to remind me how to revert the RM
<abhi_nav> benwk: I CANNOT* help you 100%
<obiwan_> oh thx brjann i always forget hehe :)
<Kasm279> meoiswa: how do i check the ntfs module?
<brjann> obiwan_: hehe, no problem, just thought i'd share if you didn't know about it, since there are so many gnu utilities it's easy to miss some :)
<bigtom21485> anyone wanna help get frostwire to work?
<ardchoille> meoiswa: You're better off restoring from a backup. You did make a backup didn't you?
<meoiswa> @Kasm: i have no idea i thought you would know more than me xD
<Kasm279> lol
<benwk> abhi_nav: your skype name would be great. can i call you?
<obiwan_> :))
<meoiswa> @ard: nah i was working with random files, nothing too vital
<bigtom21485> haaaayyy...
<abhi_nav> benwk: ok i pm you now
<Kasm279> well, does anyone know how to get the status of the ntfs module?
<obiwan_> if its installed?
<Kasm279> obiwan_: yeah
<obiwan_> dpkg -l package
<obiwan_> but i don't remember what's the mount.ntfs package ehha
<Zenker> kasm279 did u try a google search> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/207380 may be what ure lookin for
<Elrox> meoiswa, ardchoille , face it.. wubi sux, once done then the entire fs is hosed,,, why bother?
<meoiswa> true that, elrox
<meoiswa> but for some people wubi is the best choise
<meoiswa> either by simplicity or just becaues the normal install refuses to work (my case)
<ardchoille> Elrox: That really isn't productive in this channel.
<Elrox> tell me about it ardchoille ....
<deusr> quem aqui usa ubuntu  no laptop?
<obiwan_> Kasm279: i think ntfs-3g, so dpkg -l ntfs-3g
<meoiswa> yo, hablo espannol pero espero nos entendamos
<deusr> ops, sorry
<obiwan_> meoiswa: hay 1 canal #ubuntu-es si quieres para español jeje
<deusr> someone use the ubuntu in laptop?
<Kasm279> Zenker: that doesnt apply right
<obiwan_> me deusr
<obiwan_> and it rockssssssss
<Kasm279> im running Jaunty and i dont get an error
<Zenker> idk, just tryin :)
<xangua> !someone | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deusr> obiwan_: tell me what returns
<obiwan_> what it returns?
<deusr> cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<meoiswa> file --mime-type * | grep -i audio | cut -d':' -f1 | xargs -I{} mv {} /path/to/whatever
<obiwan_> deusr: 0
<meoiswa> whoops sorrryyy
<obiwan_> np meoiswa :P
<deusr> just want to know is to turn 1, 2 5 ..?
<dotblank> !lark
<obiwan_> it returns 0
<obiwan_> to me
<deusr> obiwan_: ok!
<Elrox>  ardchoille,, i will format a box, install windows, and run the wubi installer to prove your point,,,, plz tell me how that will help ANYONE in this channel #1,,, and #2how do i undo what i just did to the entire fs of the box ???
<meoiswa> the command worked :D
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to set up two monitors with ubuntu 9.10, using nvidia, with one monitor in the landscape orientation and one in portrait?
<meoiswa> gee i spent the whole night in this silly thing
<meoiswa> great :D now i have a program cleaning the clearcache from headers, and a script that fetchs the music files from my Firefox cache to my Music folder when i close firefox
<meoiswa> thank you very much, now on with the patched grub file, im uploading it right now
<obiwan_> nice meoiswa :)
<Elrox>  ardchoille,, i honesty want to know
<bazhang> Elrox, did you have a support question
<ardchoille> Elrox: Please see my p,
<ardchoille> *pm
<JustChilN> how do i fix a graphic problem during install?
<meoiswa> Zenker accept the file
<meoiswa> you need to place that file in the root of your C drive
<meoiswa> after you installed with wubi and updated to GRUB 2
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, looks like you need to edit your xorg.conf and add something like: Option "RandRRotation" "on" & Option "Rotate" "CCW", to one of the monitor section [i've never done this, was interested and did a quick google search, best of luck]
<Zenker> meoiswa thank you, now what do i do with this again?
<meoiswa> i just said it /\ /\ /\
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: thanks, I just found this actually: http://www.chrisamiller.com/blog/2008/05/11/rotating-one-monitor-with-ubuntu/
<Zenker> ahh. ok, do i guess i need to do this after i let the new installation install and update?
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: but my xorg.conf has hardly anything in it! when i try save using the nvidia-settings tool, it says that it can't parse my xorg.conf file
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, looks familiar
<meoiswa> Im impressed by the ammount of software that runs perfectly in wine and fails to run in crossover mac ^^
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, you need to remove your current xorg and run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" first
<meoiswa> yes Zenker, after you install via wubi and update GRUB to 2.0
<Zenker> kk ty again, i wish i knew as much as you do, where do i need to start LMAO
<meoiswa> install your distribution with Wubi
<jefimenko> does anyone know why the default xorg.conf is so bare?
<meoiswa> run all the updates, and reboot
<meoiswa> you will fall in the empty grub recovery menu
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: i won't mess anything up by doing this?
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, by default there is no xorg.conf
<meoiswa> reboot into windows, and place the file i gave you right on the C drive, then reboot
<meoiswa> boot with linux, and your grub menu should have your kernels listed once more, ^^
<Zenker> kk, i understand :)
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, don't delete your current xorg just move it to xorg.conf.disabled
<neen> hi guys, i'm setting up some stuff for backups on my server. i want to pipe the output of mysqldump into tar...i googled it and can't seem to find any information on this, anyone here know how to do it? :D
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: just did that
<meoiswa> I spent 2 full days to find out that the patch (i had found at the 2nd google search) had been placed in the wrong folder
<ss23> Can I get the PHP embed sapi through aptitude?
<meoiswa> 2 full days going trhu documentation and bugs report to end up finding that i had applied the patch incorrectly
<sibble> im trying /quit
<sibble> err :)
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: nvidia-xconfig added stuff for InputDevices for keyboard and mouse, etc.
<Elrox> bazhang, i am sorry, i was asking a secondary support question of someone offering help here,,, i will refrain to PM or other ..
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: should i remove those sections or leave them?
<ZykoticK9> jefimenko, just edit what you need to and leave the rest
<meoiswa> i will eventually migrate my wubi to real install, but i cant seem to get GRUB to insatall in my MBR :|
<meoiswa> my netbook is a 1005HA Asus
<morphix> grub (0,0)
<jefimenko> ZykoticK9: testing it out, brb
<mysphyt> Any mactel experts around?  I'm having a weird partition table issue.
<Kasm279> i cant get my windows hard drive to mount (NFS, windows XP) When i click on it in dolphin, it just hops back to whatever folder i was already in. I'm running Kubuntu on my second hard drive and windows on the first
<Kasm279> upon doing dpkg -l ntfs-3g i get http://pastebin.org/108272
<mysphyt> I'm dual booting on a Macbook Pro, and I've manage to get my partition tables all borked. Short version: MBR is correct, GPT is incorrect. I know how to update the MBR from the GPT, but I can't find any info on going the other way. Thoughts?
<Kasm279> oooh
<ss23> Can I get the PHP embed sapi through aptitude?
<Kasm279> Macbook+ubuntu=increased speed of electron migration
<Kasm279> due to over voltaging of the CPU core
<Kasm279> i cant get my windows hard drive to mount (NFS, windows XP) When i click on it in dolphin, it just hops back to whatever folder i was already in. I'm running Kubuntu on my second hard drive and windows on the first
<Kasm279> upon doing dpkg -l ntfs-3g i get http://pastebin.org/108272
<MoMo> with ubuntu enterprise cloud -- can i run diskless nodes?
<Kasm279> nes you can MoMo
<Kasm279> yes*
<MoMo> =D
<Kasm279> i know you can run thin clients with ubuntu server
<Kasm279> basically the same :)
<bettsp> Does anyone have trouble with Remote Desktop (VNC) on Karmic hanging?
<MoMo> well the end goal is a cluster -- i just want the advantage of no hard drives on the nodes
<EruditeHermit> hello, can anyone point me to instructions for the currently accepted method of building Ubuntu kernels from git repositories ?
<bettsp> I connect via Mac's Screen Sharing, and all I get is my Desktop background
<Kasm279> bettsp: try it with Chicken of the VNC
<Kasm279> on the Mac
<bettsp> Kasm279: I tried that, it didn't help any (super slow, basically unusable)
<Kasm279> hm
<Kasm279> bettsp: i havent gone mac>linux
<Kasm279> ive gon the other way, but not back, and im only on Jaunty
<bettsp> Kasm279: It *used* to work perfectly though, it's not like it never worked - just one day, it started sticking all the time
<Kasm279> network congestion?
<Kasm279> also, try turning the VNC server off and back on
<bettsp> Kasm279: Nope, the mouse cursor follows around - I also tried killing VNC server too
<Kasm279> hm
<bettsp> Any experience with NX? Is it any better? It's far less integrated and "easy", so I was trying to stick with VNC
<Kasm279> bettsp: have you tried the other way or VNC'ed to the linux box with another comp?
<Kasm279> or VNC'ing to another comp with the Mac?
<bettsp> Kasm279: Haven't tried with another PC -> Ubuntu - I can VNC to other Macs but that doesn't tell me much
<bettsp> Could having Desktop Effects (Compiz) enabled have anything to do with it?
<Kasm279> probably not
<Kasm279> bettsp: i cant help with screen sharing from the Mac
<Kasm279> my Mac runs Tiger
<Kasm279> runs quite well on 400MHz
<orb01> Hey, I installed TeamSpeak from their website and I want to create a shortcut for my KDE menu. It works when I run the command (cd /home/orb-01/.Programs/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 && ./ts3client_runscript.sh) from the command line, but when I add this command to the shortcut command, it doesn't work. Anyone an idea what to do?
<bettsp> Kasm279: Ah, that was it! Desktop Effects + Screen sharing = Borked
<bettsp> Disable Desktop Effects and it works again
<Kasm279> well i fixed my drive mounting problem
<Kasm279> its because i hibernated the windows bit instead of shutting it down
<blakkheim> orb01: put that in a bash script and point your menu to the script
<ZykoticK9> orb01, the ./ts3client_runscript.sh might be the problem, try using the full path instead
<dooglus> I installed ubuntu on this laptop about a week ago, and since then the laptop has been completely locking up about 6 or 7 times a day.  It's much less stable than with windows before.  Any ideas what to try?
<Kasm279> dooglus: hardware?
<xangua> !details | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<orb01> blakkheim, I tried that as well.
<orb01> ZykoticK9, I tried that too.
<ZykoticK9> orb01, any reason you didn't just use the teamspeak-client from the repo?
<dooglus> Kasm279: maybe hardware.  I don't know how to tell.  here's a paste of kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392295/
<Kasm279> dooglus: i mean WHAT hardware does the laptop have?
<orb01> ZykoticK9, well the reason is I'm using Mandriva :P.
<dooglus> xangua: I'm running ubuntu, current version.  when I try to do anything I get the following: complete lockup.  I expected it to do what I asked.
<Kasm279> aack, that crash log isnt as easy to read as one from OSX
<bazhang> orb01, why would you ask here rather than #mandriva ?
<dooglus> Kasm279: here's lspci and lsusb output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392298/
<orb01> bazhang, better support.
<bazhang> orb01, mandriva is not supported here
<Kasm279> dooglus: nice hardware
<Kasm279> AMD ftw
<dooglus> Kasm279: it's not mine.  I'd just like to get it working reliably before its owner switches back to Windows.  we're meant to have stability as a 'selling point', so these regular lock-ups aren't acceptable
<Kasm279> hm
<Kasm279> i dunno, i never have lock up broblems
<Kasm279> try searching for the error codes in the panic log
<Kasm279> (thats whats happening, a kernel panic)
<Kasm279> does anyone know how to mount a drive thats not in /etc/fstab/ or/etc/mtab/ ?
<sibble> what's it formatted as?
<Kasm279> sibble: NTFS
<Kasm279> i need to mount it as read only because its hibernated
<Zenker> i just noticed something with this dl, the file name is ubuntu-9.10-amd64.iso, . does this mean that its for an AMD processor cuz i have a intel core duo
<Kasm279> Zenker: it doesnt matter
<Zenker> PHEW, tg and thank you
<Kasm279> also, i figured out what was wrong with the hard drive and why it wouldnt mount
<dooglus> Zenker: it's for yours too
<blakkheim> Zenker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Kasm279> Zenker: i have the drive hibernated
<sibble> Kasm279: have you tried the remove_hiberfile option?
<dooglus> Kasm279: I see 'ntos' in the kern.log - that's an ndiswrapper thing, which I'm using
<Kasm279> sibble: i would prefer not to do that
<Kasm279> i dont need to write to it, just copy music over from the windows drive
<dsnyders> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sibble> this is probably a silly question, but why not boot windows and shut it down properly?
<dsnyders> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Kasm279> because its faster to hibernate to swap OSes then to shut down
<Kasm279> and i dont want to reboot just to access the drive
<Kasm279> the main problem is /dev/sda1/ (the drive) isnt in /etc/fstab
<sibble> you wouldn't happen to have any RAID settings in your BIOS?  probably unrelated
<Kasm279> no
<dsnyders> Kasm279, Is there a problem with putting /dev/sda1 into fstab?
<Zenker> ahhh, i see, the intel's 64 bit archicet is borrowed from the amd's design
<Kasm279> dsnyders: i dunno how
<amol112> hi i want to download kernel  2.6.24.3 SMP mod_unload 586 .can anyone tell me direct link for download this version linux-image
<Kasm279> and i just want the command to do it without putting it into fstab
<amol112> i just want to downgrade kernel with ubuntu 8.04 LTS old release
<bettsp> Kasm279: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/tmp && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp
<brjann> Kasm279: ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever    (you might have to do it as root if it's not in fstab)
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zcat[1]> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bettsp> kasm279: Btw, you *really* shouldn't mount a NTFS volume as read-write when it's hibernated - recipe for file corruption
<Kasm279> bettsp: im trying to mount it as read only
<bettsp> Just as a reminder :)
<Kasm279> thanks bettsp for the command
<Kasm279> it refused at first until  iadded the -r command
<brjann> Kasm279, bettsp: i would recommend the ntfs-3g option, as the in-kernel ntfs module is old and nigh-unsupported at this point
<Kasm279> k
<Kasm279> woah, i have 7.6GB of music
<Kasm279> i didnt know i had that much xD
<Kasm279> also, i cant get temp readings from anything
<Kasm279> not even SMART
<Kasm279> also, is there a way to start a command in a terminal and keep it open when you exit terminal?
<brjann> Kasm279: screen would be the best way
<Kasm279> brjann: right now kwin is down
<testpage> for tightvncserver what do i have to edit in the .vnc/xstartup so gnome shows by default?
<Kasm279> i need to get it going again without a terminal window being open
<brjann> Kasm279: i have no idea what kwin is :)
<Jordan_U> Kasm279: command & disown
<Kasm279> brjann: whatever the window manager in GNOME is
<Kasm279> basically like that but for KDE
<brjann> Jordan_U: that won't keep it open if the terminal exits
<brjann> Jordan_U: oh! yes it will, my bad
 * brjann sheepish
<Kasm279> Jordan_U: i cant get to terminal though
<Jordan_U> Kasm279: Can you get to another tty with ctrl+alt+f1? ( ctrl+alt+f7 to get back into X )
<Kasm279> yeah
<Kasm279> but starting kwin there wont work
<Jordan_U> Kasm279: If you can, you can start kwin with "DISPLAY=:0.0 kwin & disown"
<testpage> anyone happen to know
<ZykoticK9> testpage, I'd guess "gnome-session" but don't know for sure
<Kasm279> Jordan_U: says cannot connect to X
<testpage> ya tried that
<testpage> keeps going to x
<Jordan_U> Kasm279: Did you run the exact command I gave?
<Kasm279> does it need DISPLAY in caps?
<Jordan_U> Kasm279: Yes
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> kwin is going again
<Kasm279> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Kasm279: You're welcome
<ZykoticK9> testpage, have you played with the "x11vnc" package at all?  I don't use VNC so don't take my word on anything :)
 * Kasm279 goes back to installing Xfce
<testpage> no i havent
<testpage> a picker would be nice also
<testpage> im also trying to kill the viewer session to test the new session
<Kasm279> anyway
<Kasm279> goodnight all
<testpage> tightvncserver kill:1
<testpage> but its not working
<Kasm279> testpage: did you try with the inbuilt server?
<testpage> err forgot -
<testpage> im ssh'ed in
<Kasm279> anyway, night
<dsnyders> Kasm279, Goodnight.
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone in here know how to interpret backtraces?
<yo_rmn> hello anuone installed 8.10 in a compaq f700?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | xTheGoat121x
<ubottu> xTheGoat121x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Miracle> hi people, I want to learn how to use mysql and practice commands but I have no data. any suggestion on a source of data to get me started?
<testpage> hrm
<Tironn> xTheGoat121x: in python
<xTheGoat121x> Tironn, hmmm... okay
<TxMatt> google
<Jordan_U> yo_rmn: Why 8.10 rather than 9.10?
<Miracle> TxMatt google for what?
<xTheGoat121x> Jordan_U, actually that was my question -- interpreting a backtrace is precisely what I need
<ZykoticK9> !google > TxMatt
<ubottu> TxMatt, please see my private message
<Tironn> xTheGoat121x: I meant are you reffering to backtraces in python
<yo_rmn> cause its... I dont hav a live cd for it right now, will it be better 9.10 right? and... no CD drive also
<testpage> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script.
<testpage> is what im getting
<yo_rmn> I will dl 9.10 now
<zcat[1]> window min/max/close buttons have somehow ended up on the left side of the window. can't find anything under Appearance, changing themes doesn't help. Any suggestions?!
<ZykoticK9> zcat[1], are you using Lucid?
<zcat[1]> Ummm.. yeah
<xTheGoat121x> Tironn, honestly unsure. I'm looking for someone to interpret a crash I'm having with Pidgin, but all the people in #pidgin seem to be asleep or busy
<ZykoticK9> zcat[1], use #ubuntu+1 for support then, but see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side for fix
<Jordan_U> xTheGoat121x: Then you should either pastebin the backtrace in question or ask for a tutorial on learning to interpret backtraces. http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<xTheGoat121x> http://pastebin.com/7LwatLmE
<zcat[1]> sweet, thanks!
<Tironn> zcat[1]: I had this happen. I had somehow changed themes entirely
<ZykoticK9> zcat[1], FYI the default them doesn't adjust buttons well
<Jordan_U> xTheGoat121x: Does this happen imediately every time pidgin starts?
<testpage> hrm
<zcat[1]> would it be easier to just install emerald? was thinking about doing that anyway
<Jordan_U> !emerald | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ZykoticK9> zcat[1], emerald is no longer supported - you should avoid it if you can.  Not sure what would happen if you use emerald
<yo_rmn> please tellme... is there anything I need to know before installing 9.10 in compaq f700 from usb?
<xTheGoat121x> Jordan_U, no. I'll have a window with several tabs, receive another IM that will randomly open in another window. I'll combine the windows to have a group of tabs, and the next IM I receive will crash Pidgin
<zcat[1]> but I like emerald :(
<dsnyders> yo_rmn, kpovmodeler will no longer work in 9.10
<xTheGoat121x> Jordan_U, I gather that the program is trying to refer the new IM to a window that no longer exists
<yo_rmn> kpovmodeler? IDK, it has xp now
<zcat[1]> sigh, lucid may be the ubuntu release that finally pushes me back to debian :(
<ShibariMstr> can anyone help me with my dvd-r
<ZykoticK9> zcat[1], this is NOT the channel for discussing Lucid, please use #ubuntu+1
<ShibariMstr> I have nero9 and am trying to make it a bootable dvd from an iso but nothing is showing up?
<k4rt33k> Hey, I have a pdf with a hindi font and when I convert it to text how to generate unicode encoded text?
<booboo> ShibariMstr, run nero to burn the iso it will already be bootable
<dsnyders> yo_rmn, kpovmodeler is a program for creating 3d graphics.  Apparently, it is no longer maintained, and has been removed from the repositories.  I have know idea whether this is important for you or not.
<testpage> ok having issues with tightvncserver
<yo_rmn> is not, thankyou
<testpage> if anyone knows it please give me a hand
<Miracle> you know I'm a newb to ubuntu and have asked many question but have not receive 1 answer yet. id there a beginners channel?
<ShibariMstr> what about the simulation box in the burn tab?
<Muscovy> Miracle: You might want to try the beginner forum at ubuntuforums.org.
<Miracle> Muscovy thx
<WinterSky> I tried installing splashy. So I stopped trying and now I can't install anything else. http://pastebin.com/rMPhdkeV
<Losha> Miracle: there's usually a reason questions go unanswered e.g. no-one knows the answer, or crucial details are missing. What kind of things have you been asking?
<Muscovy> WinterSky: Try running apt-get -f install.
<WinterSky> Muscovy I tried twice so far
<Muscovy> :|
<testpage> anyone know tightvncserver pretty good
<testpage> my xstart config looks right according to tutorials
<testpage> but im getting invalid font-path
<testpage> any help would be much appreciated
<WinterSky> oh I fixed it everyone.
<WinterSky> I removed the package splashy-themes and now it works
<WinterSky> I forgot I installed that package.
<ShibariMstr> testpage does it give you the error bitmap module not found?
<testpage> no but i will get you the exact error
<testpage> also i try tightvncserver -kill:1 but its not killing it
<testpage> is there a way to restart the whole service and all connections?
<Muscovy> I think it's --kill (two dashes)?
<ShibariMstr> you need the process number then the command sudo kill process#
<testpage> http://pastebin.com/nxLdc5a3 <-- is my xstart config
<Muscovy> Or you could killall.
<abrahadabra> e.g. killall firefox
<testpage> Unrecognized option: --kill:1
<testpage> (root@G062)-(~/.vnc) $ killall tightvncserver
<testpage> tightvncserver: no process killed
<amol112> i am testing ncomputing but driver is for  kernel  2.6.24.3 SMP mod_unload 586 .so from where i can download this linux-image
<testpage> here is the error
<testpage> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<testpage> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script.
<testpage> Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.
<FloodBot2> testpage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testpage> oops
<amol112> mentioned only support is for hardy 8.04
<testpage> running hardy
<testpage> so any ideas?
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hi folks - I've just changed the CHGRP settings on my main user account, and now get a "[xyz] is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" message. Do I have any chance of getting out of this, or is it full reinstall?
<ShibariMstr> testpage try editing the script
<testpage> to what?
<testpage> that is edited
<testpage> editing the script isnt really telling me anything, :)
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: chgrp is for changing group ownership of files, not users
<ShibariMstr> Please set correct fontPath in the tightvncserver script
<ShibariMstr> I think not
<testpage> which would be?
<testpage> its a fresh install
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: so I guess my question is, what did you actually do? :)
<ShibariMstr> try ./configure tightvncserver
<Losha> testpage: first, find your fonts. Look in /usr/share/fonts and /etc/X11/fonts. Are they there?
<testpage> losha, ill look 1 sec
<UnclaimedBaggage> *grin* Cheers brjann...my bad. I mean I changed the group to which my main login account is set. Set up a new group, added my main account to it...and now it seems to have lost sudo privileges
<testpage> have 2 directories in /usr/share/fonts   truetype   and     X11
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: are you still a member of the admin group?
<ShibariMstr> try the X11
<testpage> and 1 directory in /etc/X11/fonts   misc
<testpage> where shibari
<testpage> heh please be more detailed
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: not sure how to check that.
<testpage> i pastebin'd for a reason
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: type groups
<Losha> testpage: ok, try editing /usr/bin/tightvncserver (make a backup copy first) around line 54
<testpage> ok
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: "john web" ...with "web" being the dodgy group I set up to experiment with
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: that's all?
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: that's all
<Losha> testpage: where it says fontPath, uncomment the line and put your two font directories in it, separated by a comma.
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: ah, you have committed the cardinal sin of the usermod command, forgot to use the append flag ;)
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: what's happened is you've replaced all the groups your user *should* be a member of, not just added to them
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: *bangs head on wall* Damn. I have a root account, but by the looks of things that's disabled in Ubuntu by default(?) Any way to get out of this or am I doomed?
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: no, you should be able to get into the recovery console. one moment, phone call :)
<abrahadabra> Unreclaimed >> do u use sudo?
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: *laughs* Ahh, the suspense. Here's hoping.
<UnclaimedBaggage> abrahadabra: Yes, regularly. I'm the only user on this PC
<prodigel> hi all.  How can I find out what font xterm uses? I want to apply the same font to gnome-terminal and I can't find it
<testpage> losha do you happen to have the paths that you are using cause there are subdirectories
<testpage> prodigel, heh, in the same boat
<abrahadabra> Unreclaimed >> sometimes the solution is simple. Just wondered.
<Zenker> i have tried 3 times now to install with wubi, and it keeps erroring out, can someone please help ?
<testpage> still invalid path
<prodigel> testi_, any resolutions yet?
<testpage> $fontPath = "/etc/X11/fonts/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/";
<prodigel> testpage,  any resolutions yet?
<testpage> nope working on it
<awaad> I installed kde on ubuntu by running "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and I have now only a black screen, pointer of the mouse and screenlets package running
<UnclaimedBaggage> abrahadabra: No problems - but yeah, I definitely need sudo. ;-)
<awaad> How can I solve this problem to use both gnome and kde ?
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: okay, sorry :) let me research for a second
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: np...and thankyou
<ZykoticK9> UnclaimedBaggage, are you using Karmic?
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: sure thing. oh, is this a console-only machine, or do you use a desktop environment?
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: Have GNOME as well.
<UnclaimedBaggage> ZykoticK9: Karmic it is.
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<prodigel> testpage, good luck on your quest. It's simpler for me to just dump gnome-terminal
<ZykoticK9> UnclaimedBaggage, worst comes to worst, check the !grub2 factoid and the parts about chrooting your system, then you could re-add yourself to the admin group.  Hopefully it won't come to that, but keep it in mind (reinstall NOT required)
<testpage> im just going through this tutorial prodigel
<testpage> hopefully it will help u too
<testpage> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795036
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: Interestingly, I can restart the machine via the gnome GUI, but terminal requires 'sudo shutdown -r now'...and of course that sudo is off-limits. Guessing that means there's some sort of gnome user with sudo privs(?)
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: hm. have you logged out/logged back in since you created this new group and added yourself to it?
<prodigel> testpage, are you sure it's the right link? vncserver+gdm?
<testpage> for my versiion yes
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: I did a system restart (via GUI), still facing the same problems
<testpage> but not for tightvncserver
<Guest70447> olaaaaaaaa
<ZykoticK9> !es > Guest70447
<ubottu> Guest70447, please see my private message
<UnclaimedBaggage> ZykoticK9: *grin* Cheers, good to know. Will go scouring grub if it comes to that - here's hoping my expertise is up to it if it's necessary
<Guest70447> kienes sois
<prodigel> testpage, what has that to do with fonts in gnome-terminal?
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: ah, okay.
<titan_Linux_FREA> Need a little grub2 help. Trying to edit my grub boot file to include my windows XP partition. During install it didn't add it. I can't find what file I am supposed to be looking in to change the grub boot loader and I wouldn't know what to put in it if I could find it.
<Losha> testpage: ignore the subdirectories, just try "/usr/share/fonts,/etc/X11/fonts" as the new value
<Guest70447> paraaaaaa yaaaaaaa
<mmfei> h
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > UnclaimedBaggage
<ubottu> UnclaimedBaggage, please see my private message
<mmfei> `h
<Guest70447> puedes ablar español idiotas
<ShibariMstr> lol
<yo_rmn> yo. mensaje privvado
<UnclaimedBaggage> ubottu: cheers - will give it a read.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShibariMstr> ummmm culero esta canal es ingles meuva su cula a espanol
<testpage> no put its a simple walkthrough for vnc session and gnome-desktop
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: yeah, at this point i'm sorta thinking that your best option might be editing your grub boot line to get into single user mode
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: do you know how to edit a boot line?
<titan_Linux_FREA> I want to add my windows xp partition to my grub2 boot menu on start up. I know the OS is on sda5 and that sda5 is an NTFS partition. Can anyone give me a hand and point me to something that would show me how to do this in grub2?
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: I'm mildly familiar with grub, but haven't ever edited the boot line.
<Zenker> sorry abrahadabra i lost internet for a sec
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: okay, read through this section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: and you might want to make notes if you don't have a second computer handy :)
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: Many thanks - very helpful. Will do :-)
<malifal> titan_Linux_FREA: try sudo update-grub
<titan_Linux_FREA> brjann, that might just help me out too. Thanks.
<titan_Linux_FREA> malifal, will do thanks.
<enli> is there an app which shows files being accessed like "System monitor" shows current processes..
<enli> ( i dont remember exactly as havnt used windows for a long time) i guess there is similar function in vista task manager where you can see the file i/o and stats and the processes.. is there something similar for linux?
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: essentially, what you're going to do is as follows: get into the grub menu, highlight your current kernel, and hit 'e' to edit the boot options. add     single    at the end, then hit CTRL-X too boot. that *should* start booting the system, then drop you to a root prompt before all the services start
<Zenker> abrahadabra?
<malifal> enli: lsof or iotop
<malifal> enli: i think :/
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: once you're at the root prompt, type      adduser <youruser> admin    and then    reboot
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: clear on all of that?
<enli> malifal: iotop that is, thanks : )
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: Many thanks. Will do. (Subnote: The help in this IRC channel just reminded me why I use Ubuntu ;-) )
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: wait until after it works to say that or you'll jinx us ;)
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: I think so. And yeah *laughs* - good point. (Hopefully) back in 10. ;-)
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: if all goes well, you should be able to sudo again once you've rebooted. however, some things might not work properly, since you'll be missing other groups you should be in. come back and we'll sort you out
<UnclaimedBaggage> brjann: No probs. Hopefully back soon
<brjann> UnclaimedBaggage: good luck!
<brjann> and now, the waiting :)
<olskolirc> how do I come out of compiz and go back to the regular ubuntu desktop please?
<soreau> olskolirc: Just set None in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects tab
<testpage> brjann while your waiting,,,,,can u help me :)
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to switch the close/max/min icons from side to side? I feel like trying them out in the Lucid layout, and I might want to keep it traditional when I move to Lucid.
<brjann> testpage: haha, maybe :)
<testpage> k just ssh'ed into server
<testpage> trying to get a vnc-server session to go to gnome
<testpage> i got vnc4server installed now
<SgtNezzie> when installing ubunut enterprise cloud -- if my machine has a wireless usb dongle (rtl8187) how can i set that up (and wep details) for installation
<testpage> but still no gnome-desktop
<brjann> testpage: sorry, i haven't used vnc since like 1997
<testpage> heh
<testpage> err, anyone?
<skraps> Sgt: try "modprobe rtl8187"
<testpage> u would figure im not the only one in the 100's of users listed here that has to do this
<malifal> testpage: enable vino from within gnome
<testpage> how
<testpage> im ssh'd in
<testpage> heh
<testpage> thats the issue
<FloodBot2> testpage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Supergrover> brjann: *rapturous applause* *standing ovation* *throws underpants* Worked a treat. Many thanks.
<skraps> testpage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC - first lsting in google
<testpage> installing gconftool now
<brjann> Supergrover: yay!
<malifal> testpage: set the gnome session in the xstartup file in the .vnc folder and restart vnc
<Supergrover> brjann: (Note: "Supergrover" is "UnclaimedBaggage" ...seemed last account hasn't logged out yet)
<brjann> Supergrover: so i figured :)
<testpage> malifal, its gnome-session correct
<testpage> ?
<Supergrover> brjann: While I'm pushing my luck, you mentioned other privileges needed on that account? Any suggestions links?
<brjann> Supergrover: yeah, i'm trying to figure out which of mine are default and which are custom
<titan_Linux_FREA> HELP! Used Disk Utility to try to make my sda5 with windows XP bootable but it screwed it up and now doesn't know what type of partition it is and won't let me mount it. All of the data is there, I did not format it. I don't want to lose the data on the partition. How do I get it to be recognized as an NTFS partition again?
<testpage> malifal, it would be nice to tell me exactly what it should be, i know it should be gnome
<Supergrover> brjann: No probs. ;-)
<testpage> http://pastebin.com/nxLdc5a3 <-- my config file
<brjann> Supergrover: shell out and check your groups again, should just be your username, web, and admin now, right?
<Supergrover> brjann: 'john admin web'
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy>  f-spot wont start http://fpaste.org/XqwO/
<malifal> testpage: sorry, yes i think that is correct
<subham> hello every body can any body can help me how to open .cab file in ubuntu 9.10 any help would be of great help
<testpage> hrm, wonder why its not working then
<testpage> any ideas?
<testpage> is tightvncserver the best one to use?
<malifal> testpage: you need to have port 5900 open or use tunneling
<brjann> Supergrover: okay.    sudo usermod --append --groups dialout,cdrom,plugdev,fuse,lpadmin,pulse-access,sambashare john
<tmwnni> is there somethin like tabs when in a console? i want to be able to hit ctrl+f1, run a command that takes some time, then switch to a new tab (without ctrl+f2, etc) run another command that takes time, then switch back and forth so i can watch progress on both.  i want to be able to run mutiple commands at once in a console without having to login sevral times anybody know what im looking for?
<subham> hello every body can any body can help me how to open .cab file in ubuntu 9.10 any help would be of great help
<Flannel> tmwnni: Check out 'screen'
<testpage> errr
<testpage> this is frustrating
<Flannel> !screen | tmwnni
<ubottu> tmwnni: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<testpage> very frustrating
<tmwnni> thanks
<testpage> please provide commands with response as im more a centos person, if i knew the commands i wouldnt be here in the first place :)
<Supergrover> brjann: Excellent. (And yes - dang, I can see why those are necessary)
<malifal> testpage: what display number did it take? if :0 then it's 5900 if :1 then it's 5901
<malifal> etc
<testpage> ok, but how do i open the ports via ssh
<brjann> Supergrover: to check that it got set,     getent group | grep john
<testpage> i can remote in using vncviewer but im getting x terminal not gnome
<brjann> Supergrover: (it won't take effect on your user until you log out and back in, so we're going to the source)
<Supergrover> brjann: Yup, all there. :-)
<ed10> When using evolution mail the send /receive icon is not highlighted so I cant click on it to send mail.What`s up with that?
<brjann> Supergrover: great :) log out and back in and you should be good to go
<malifal> testpage: that means vnc is working but starting twm
<malifal> testpage: vncserver -kill :0
<malifal> testpage: vncserver -kill :1
<malifal> and restart vnc
<Supergrover> brjann: Many thanks, much appreciated...obviously. You've saved me days.
<testpage> ok
<brjann> Supergrover: happy to help :)
<testpage> malifal when i login i get x terminal and this
<testpage> Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/root/.xsession" file, no
<testpage> "/root/.Xsession" file, no session
<testpage> managers, no window managers, and no
<testpage> terminal emulators found; aborting.
<malifal> testpage: not sure what
<malifal> s going on
<testpage> its a brand new ubuntu install m8
<testpage> first thing trying to install on it
<testpage> heh
<phrearch> hi
<phrearch> im installing proxmox on a debian lenny system. wondering what this vmbr0 interface is for :
<testpage> malifal can you pastebin your config file?
<malifal> testpage: fyi try not using root for ssh
<phrearch> eth0 dissappeared
<Flannel> phrearch: You're looking for #debian
<testpage> yes will be changed later
<titan_Linux_FREA> can I set my sda5 back to an NTFS partition label without formating? Linux no longer knows what type of partition it is.
<testpage> right now just trying to vnc in
<testpage> :)
<phrearch> Flannel: lol, youre right
<phrearch> when i think debian, i enter #ubuntu somehow
<ed10> Can any one help with evolution mail?
<malifal> testpage: i'm sorry i can't help further :(
<testpage> can anyone please
<testpage> been here over an hour with no resolve
<skraps> testpage: google can have alot of information when none is at hand in the irc support channel, not being mean but obviously noone has your answer
<testpage> you dont think i have been googling this whole time?
<testpage> i have checked all over the place, no matter what im still getting xterminal
<testpage> its like its not paying attention to my xstart config
<testpage> here is my log file
<testpage> http://pastebin.com/ArZLrcgL
<skraps> testpage:  five steps into this page describes your problem http://imthi.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-904-remote-desktop-using-vncserver-without-monitor.php
<testpage> thats not using tightvncserver its using vnc4server
<titan_Linux_FREA> My Windows XP partition is not bootable for some reason. It does not show up in grub even after "sudo update-grub" and in gparted and Disk Utility it is an "unrecognized" and "unknown" partition. How do I fix it?
<testpage> and i have went through this step by step, by the way
<skraps> titan: sounds like its dead
<titan_Linux_FREA> skraps, it can't be. It is not formated, the only thing that happened is in Disk Utility I selected the "bootable" option and clicked apply and it returned an error and now doesn't know what partition type it is and can't mount it.
<Kutakizukari> Cant login to CVS on Ubuntu 9.10 but can with Windows Vista. Anyone know why?
<Kutakizukari> Using the terminal by the way to log into Drupal CVS
<sud_d_gr8> is this the chat room where i can date any gal?////////
<testpage> just went through that tutorial for a 2nd time, still doesnt work
<dan_> hi
<ogex> hello
<ogex> how add other linux on grub2 ?
<Sabir> I have the following problem. There is a TV tuner on a chip Philips. When I try to capture video via the composite input is captured from the TV inputs. To check try to watch video from the composite input through mplayer, and also watch TV signal.
<zinox> update-grub
<solow> I'm having some issues
<solow> I just rebooted my laptop after installing updates on ubuntu, and my wireless stopped working.
<testpage> how do i add a user?
<DaZ> testpage: adduser? :f
<testpage> daz thanks
<solow> you know what
<fohos> hello
<solow> i'll drop ubuntu for now. Perhaps I'll go back and use it again if people fix the wireless annoyance, and there's adobe support.
<fohos> is there anyone here familiar with remailers
<cmang> i wish adobe would support linux.  that'd be great.
<fohos> just f*ch adobe
<fohos> is there anyone familiar with mixmaster?
<solow> fohos, Don't be like that. Adobe is great. The best out there. And I really need it. virtualbox did it for me, but with my internet gone, it sucks.
<testpage> finally
<testpage> in
<bagus> hai
<fohos> solow U R mistaking
<solow> fohos, How's that/
<mawst> Where can I keep up with new packages being added to the ubuntu repo?
<fohos> just because corporations have a corporate agenda to use some OS and applications taht does not make neither the OS nor the application the best out there
<solow> fohos, Stop being such an anarchist. Adobe is the best software out there with photoshop, flash, illustrator, aftereffects. I dont know about the rest.
<testpage> acrobat
<testpage> firefox
<solow> Firefox is ok
<solow> But uhm
<solow> how do I uninstall ubuntu
<exn> yes, how to uninstall ubuntu ?
<mawst> You don't. Mwhahahahaha! *gulp*
<ZykoticK9> solow, exn, unless you used WUBI and installed inside of windows you can't uninstall Ubuntu, just install whatever you want overtop
<solow> Seriously, how. I want to remove the entire ubuntu partition. *I dual boot with windows 7, I want to clear the space, and add the free space to my windows 7 partition*
<testpage> fdisk
<solow> thanks for the details. *smells sarcasm*
<testpage> actually no sarcasm
<solow> I know how to make 1 partition, and where to remove the ubuntu files.
<testpage> boot to windows xp cd and run fdisk
<solow> I just dont know how to kill the ubuntu boot.
<testpage> then delete partitions u dont want
<testpage> under recovery console
<solow> I'm using windows 7, I can use fdisk inside of cm
<ZykoticK9> solow, ask in ##windows how to re-write the Microsoft MBR
<solow> d
<testpage> fixmbr
<testpage> then fixboot
<testpage> after fdisk
<solow> k i'll ask there
<testpage> heh just told u
<harisund> How do I create a network connection through Bluetooth? NetworkManager on karmic doesn't even have that option apparently ..
<brjann> harisund: would you believe i was *just* reading that?
<azareth> Hi all, yesterday I created a ubuntu live USB that I want ot use like personal pc(just plug it and use it everywhere) but unfortunatelly it looks like it has limited size? My usb is 8GB and is almost empty but after I updated a few packages it show "out os space" warning
<azareth> how can I make it to use the all USB so I can isntall everythign I need
<harisund> brjann: I will if you could tell me if you found anything interesting :P
<brjann> harisund: wait, are you talking about a network connection for e.g. using a mobile phone as a 3G modem?
<harisund> brjann: Yes! I want to use my Nokia e71 as a modem through bluetooth and be able to surf on my Ubuntu laptop
<brjann> harisund: ok! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<brjann> harisund: sadly it's still a lot of manual stuff. no nice GUIs, apparently
<harisund> brjann: oh that is not an issue for me .. if I can get it to work I am happy ..
<brjann> harisund: heh, not an issue for me either, but tonight I just don't feel like dealing with it :) hopefully it works for you, though
<harisund> brjann: thanks a lot man I will check it out
<WinterSky> Does anyone know of an app that I can use to detect and remove duplicate files? Currently I use fdupes to make a list and remove them by hand.
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone know how to change Ubuntu's install of Apache2 to run Apache as root instead of www-data?
<Flannel> monokrome: Why do you want to do that?
<solow> I want my wireless back :(
<monokrome> Flannel: Apache's WSGI library can't run it's processes as a separate user than www-data because only root can do that
<brjann> WinterSky: how does fdupes work? depending on the format of the list, you can probably use the program xargs to remove the files in the list in one swipe
<serbz> Hey, stupid question... without having ubuntu installed how can I check what's the latest version of a certain package? EG PHP?
<jussi01> serbz: included in ubuntu?
<digitalfiz> monokrome, i believe you can set the user it runs as in the conf
<brjann> serbz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<monokrome> digitalfiz: thank you :)
<Flannel> monokrome: Really?  It forces you to run apache as root?  That's a horrible set up.
<serbz> brjann: I search for PHP there
<monokrome> Flannel: Only root can spawn processes as other users afaik
<serbz> and it gives me a binch of stuff?
<serbz> but I cant see which exact version of PHP it has, or I cant interpretit
<serbz> ?
<digitalfiz> hmm i wonder if thats why suphp wasnt working for me. cuz apache wasnt ran as root
<WinterSky> brjann fdupes creates a list with 1 file name on each line. So it takes 2 lines and lists both the file names with the same hash.
<solow> k
<solow> dont help me :(
<gui1> hi, I was wondering how to configure network connection with DHCP manual address
<hachouri> hello, is it possible to setup cups print server which  brodcast some specific printer to each subnet, for example pritnter1 and printer2 for subnet 192.168.0.0/24, printer3 and printer4 for 192.168.1.0/24
<monokrome> digitalfiz: Sounds like a good reason.
<monokrome> Do you know what config it would be in? :/
<brjann> WinterSky: would you mind pastebinning a few lines? i might be able to whip up a command for you
<Flannel> monokrome: You want to edit /etc/apache2/envvars
<serbz> jussi01: Nah I meant any packages
<monokrome> oh ok thank you
<digitalfiz> httpd.conf
<Flannel> monokrome: but, running apache as root is a pretty significant security risk.
<Flannel> digitalfiz: Nah, it's moved to /etc/apache2/envvars
<digitalfiz> ah ok
<azareth> how can I extend the size of ubuntu live drive?
<monokrome> Flannel: Yea, but is there a way to set permissions so that www-data can spawn processes as other users?
<malifal> azareth: temporary solution, clear the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives, long solution, create a new partition or use clonezilla or gparted to increase it
<digitalfiz> might be able to put www-data in the wheel group?
<Sacho> serbz: karmic (php): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage)
<Sacho> 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 [security]: all
<Flannel> monokrome: I believe there is, yes.  But I'd have to look into what you were doing/etc
<gui1> how to configure DHCP with manual address
<azareth> 10x malifal
<Flannel> monokrome: I'm not familiar with WSGI at all
<zombie_> any c++ programmers in here?
<monokrome> Flannel: I run a webserver with applications using Postgres, and Postgres is using ident authentication
<monokrome> zombie_: Yea, but there's more in the C++ channel
<zombie_> monokrome: they seem to be not answering
<monokrome> zombie_: You can PM me, but I can't guarantee a decent response :)
<WinterSky> brjann Here it is: http://pastebin.com/FgjmJwLY
<serbz> Guys, without installing Ubuntu can you please tell me how I can check the latest version of a certain package, for example PHP. I search here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all but it has a bunch of stuff with different version numbers... where is the actual PHP?
<monokrome> Flannel, digitalfiz: I'll try to use wheel and see how that works. Thank you for both of your input on this.
<WinterSky> zombie_ you needed a C++ programmer?
<Sacho> serbz: apt-cache search ^php5$ --names-only --full
<Sacho> none of those packages are php itself
<Nielsen> 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.5
<Nielsen> any idea when php 5.3 will be available?
<brjann> WinterSky: wow, pastebin is *crawling*. i'll get back to you when it finally loads
<Nielsen> i could use array_replace() ;)
<WinterSky> brjann No problem.
<abhi_nav_> i want to do graphics programming with c or c++. any suggestion. i am using turbo c in win. but now dont know what to and how to use with linux.
<abhi_nav_> i google for sdl guide but no success
<serbz> Sacho: I dont have ubuntu installed
<zombie_> WinterSky: suppose you have a constructor that looks like this: VM(const vector<Instruction>& instrList) : _instrList(instrList){}
<serbz> how do I check via the site?
<Sacho> search for php5
<kmahl> i am trying too read up on some bash, but i am stuck on something in the tekst? I dont understand what exactly he is reffering too in the tekst? check out http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_08.html and tell me what he means with 3.1.2 creating what files?
<serbz> ok found it I think
<serbz> 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4
<serbz> thanks
<zombie_> WinterSky: and _instrList is declared in the private code.... what does ": _instrList(instrList)" do?
<unop> kmahl, that's a question for #bash really.
<brjann> WinterSky: okay, so like you said, each pair of lines is the same file? what does it do if you have three copies of the same file?
<Praveen> how come brasero does not do multisessions?
<kmahl> kk
<hachouri> hello, is it possible to setup cups print server which  brodcast some specific printer to each subnet, for example pritnter1 and printer2 for subnet 192.168.0.0/24, printer3 and printer4 for 192.168.1.0/24
<vsmatck> I'm a debian user wanting to install this theme. Does anyone know where I can download it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand#New GtkThemes
<abhi_nav_> how to do graphics programming on ubuntu with c or c++?
<AzikaCorp> abhi_nav_: use Qt frameworks
<abhi_nav_> AzikaCorp: i want something student level
<Nielsen> hachouri, i tried once, a few years ago. Back then, i could only get it to broadcast all printers to both subnets.
<AzikaCorp> abhi_nav_: you mean for beginners ?
<abhi_nav_> AzikaCorp: graphics programming menas draw circle, using xyz algo, draw arc etc etc 2d /3d transformation etc
<AzikaCorp> abhi_nav_: alright
<abhi_nav_> AzikaCorp hmm
<hachouri> Nielsen, do you think that this possible now with new version?
<serbz> Why do I have to search for Python2.6 to find that package rather than Python2 But Python3 works for Python3.1 ?
<monokrome> Flannel: addgroup: The group `wheel' does not exist.
<Nielsen> hachouri, i never tried.
<theadmin> Say, it seems to me that the wallpaper is a separate app, it sometimes takes a while to load. What is it called?
<monokrome> I think that's a Gentoo thing?
<WinterSky> zombie_ I'll ask my programmer friend
<WinterSky> brjann I'm not sure but I'll try
<ZykoticK9> monokrome, wheel is like admin in ubuntu terms (able to change to root)
<monokrome> WinterSky: We already figured it out. It's a copy constructor.
<monokrome> ZykoticK9: Flannel told me to add www-data to the wheel group
<brjann> WinterSky: okay. it's fairly simple to write something that will just delete every other file listed, but I want to make sure that won't have any strange side effects :)
<ZykoticK9> monokrome, well Flannel is certainly more knowledgeable then I am, but i have no wheel group on my system
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any apps in the repos that can use a webcam to control the mouse?
<theadmin> Same as ZykoticK9
<monokrome> hmm
<ZykoticK9> monokrome, i do remember wheel from my gentoo days though
<brjann> monokrome, ZykoticK9: i think the admin group on ubuntu is equivalent
<WinterSky> monokrome: ok
<serbz> is there any problem with manually installing packages rather than what's in the repos?
<ZykoticK9> brjann, i'd imagine so
<theadmin> serbz: Usually not.
<WinterSky> brjann I tried making blank text files then 2 files with that had the number 1 inside so they'd have a different MD5. I found that it creates a blank line in between groups of files.
<LinuxGuy2009> serbz: I install stuff like Adobe Acrobat, Adobe Flash. As long as its from a trusted source.
<brjann> WinterSky: ooh, that makes it tougher :) just a moment
<awaad> What is the name of a program for ubuntu which is such as front page in windows ?
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: monokrome: brjann: Traditionally only users in the "wheel" group could use su, admin is the same concept for sudo.
<monokrome> Jordan_U: Do you know if the admin group would allow apache running as "www-data" to run processes as other users?
<ZykoticK9> !html > awaad
<ubottu> awaad, please see my private message
<theadmin> awaad: There is no such built-in one. You may want to try Kompozer
<disasterous_inst> I entered my password one too many times when trying to setup a folder for sharing. Now it wont let me do it. What can I do?
<Colloguy> In my sudoers, I want to alias a command, but not its arguments. Can I do this?
<anyone> I LOVE UBUNTU ^_^
<brjann> WinterSky: hm. i can't think of a way to do this in just a few lines, which would mean i'd hesitate to let someone else run it on data they care about :( sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> awaad: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<theadmin> anyone: Thanks! That's always awesome to hear, however it's a bit offtopic
<Jordan_U> monokrome: Flannel was probably correct about "wheel" being the correct group as I expect apache uses su to run processes as another user.
<WinterSky> brjann No problem. :)
<fvr> lifa
<awaad> ZykoticK9, theadmin : Which one of these is the best  KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem
<monokrome> Jordan_U: So, admin will work in Ubuntu? My only other options is running it as root :/
<ZykoticK9> awaad, i wouldn't know - don't do web development
<theadmin> awaad: I tried Kompozer, it is nice, never tried Amaya nor Iceape
<LinuxGuy2009> theadmin: Thank you for reminding him that we are not allowed to like Ubuntu. Good job.
<fvr> hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<brjann> WinterSky: but if you can find someone who knows awk, they could probably do it. i'm just bad at awk :)
<theadmin> LinuxGuy2009: Uh... lol?
<naruto> hy.....
<Jordan_U> monokrome: Let me do a little searching.
<abhi_nav_> how to do graphics programming on ubuntu with c or c++?
<fvr> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<fvr> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<theadmin> fvr: Stop flooding
<Jordan_U> fvr: Please stop.
<malifal> abhi_nav_: what kind of graphics?
<theadmin> Say, it seems to me that the wallpaper is a separate app, it sometimes takes a while to load. What is it called?
<abhi_nav_> malifal: college purpose. study purpose. draw cirlce/arc etc using dda algorighm etc. line/polygon clipping etc 2d,3d transformation etc i used turbo c in win
<malifal> abhi_nav_: and it has to be on linux?
<Jordan_U> hmm, info su has a very interesting paragraph about the wheel group. I'm not sure I agree with RMS on this one.
<malifal> abhi_nav_: look for the books linux 3d graphics programming, it explains X and opengl rendering
<abhi_nav_> malifal: no. i told you that when in pas i used windows i used turbo c. but now i use only ubuntu. so question is how to graphics program in c c++ in linux
<abhi_nav_> malifal: i have to buy them?
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav_: Look into gtk or qt for 2D and OpenGL for 3D
<malifal> abhi_nav_: you can find them on the web ;)
<abhi_nav_> Jordan_U: hmm i wll
<gui1> someone knows how to set up wireless connection?
<disasterous_inst> could anybody tell me what exFAT is?
<Jordan_U> abhi_nav_: No, there is Free documetation for all of this.
<abhi_nav_> malifal: thas the prob. i searched google but no success
<abhi_nav_> Jordan_U ok i wll try again
<sunng> hello?
<aku_cwe> alo
<malifal> abhi_nav_: you can also look into SDL or something simpler allegro
<theadmin> gui1: You should be able to trough NetworkManager...
<abhi_nav_> malifal: hmm thnx i wlll try to search again. thnx
<sunng> does ubuntu really want to remove the bottom panel of gnome by default ?
<gui1> theadmin, normally yes but my router has some problems with dhcp and i need to configure my wireless connection to use dhcp with manual address.
<theadmin> sunng: No, rather, panels will be redesigned a bit in 10.10, since it will use GNOME 3
<Jordan_U> sunng: IIRC the user that took that screenshot just had the bottom pannel hidden as his personal setting.
<ZykoticK9> sunng, Jordan_U is correct - the bottom panel is still there by default
<k4rt33k> how do I convert text from font based encoding to unicode?
<tomato> go die\
<Jordan_U> monokrome: Why do you need to run apache processes as another user? It seems there are some security consideration that need to be dealt with carefully.
<tomato> shout down the computer
<theadmin> IIRC, default Apache configuration is designed to run as user "daemon" with group "daemon"
<theadmin> !ot | tomato
<ubottu> tomato: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tomato> you can get answer
<ZykoticK9> tomato, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<tomato> sorry sorry
<tomato> my fault
<sunng> k4rt33k, does iconv help ?
<sunng> thanks for your answer about the panel
<DoDoNL> I have to write a bashscript and need to check if a database user exists. If not, create it, else just continue
<indus> hi folks
<DoDoNL> Anyone who can help me with this?
<indus> DoDoNL, with what
<indus> DoDoNL, oops sorry read it
<tomato> Fuck shut up!!!!
<indus> DoDoNL, best place i always feel is #bash
<Jordan_U> DoDoNL: Is this a homework assignment?
<elky> tomato, stop that.
<ZykoticK9> !language | tomato
<ubottu> tomato: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theadmin> !ops | tomato is a flooder
<ubottu> tomato is a flooder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<olskolirc2> what is the command so that I can pick my video drivers please?
<tomato> \]
<tomato> ']\']\\
<DoDoNL> Jordan_U: No
<DoDoNL> Jordan_U: Script for the server at the office
<yo_rmn> Hello, I just installed 8.04 in compaq f700, How can i connect by phone?
<yo_rmn> Hello, I just installed 8.04 in compaq f700, How can i connect by phone?
<sd32> !repete
<sd32> !repeate
<sd32> oops
<theadmin> !repeat | sd32 (This is the one you want?)
<ubottu> sd32 (This is the one you want?): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sd32> :) thanks
<sd32> ahh thats how you spell it..:)
 * sd32 thinks about getting a dictionary
<theadmin> sd32: lol there's a ton of online ones
<brjann> sd32: there's even one on your command line! man dict ;)
<sd32> whoah, you the man..:)
<theadmin> brjann: Don't have it installed here :/
<brjann> theadmin: oh, my bad. i thought it was standard, looks like i have it because of emacs-goodies-el
<susana> hola
<susana> ay alguien
<brjann> !es | susana
<ubottu> susana: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<harisund> brjann: Are you around?
<StevenTyler> What's the command to repeat the same /search in Vi?
<brjann> harisund: yep
<harisund> brjann: I got Karmic to connect to the internet using my cell phone as a bluetooth modem :) :)
<brjann> harisund: awesome :) by following that page i linked you to?
<harisund> brjann: Actually no .. but I think I will be so bold to make some changes to the page you linked me to, in the spirit of "wiki" and all that .. it was good for starters nevertheless !
<artur__> heloł
<artur__> joł;D
<testpage> what do you guys recommend for managing nameservers?
<harisund> brjann: With that done, the only thing I need Ubuntu to be able to do is A2DP.. if it can do that I can ditch Windows FOREER
<brjann> harisund: well good luck!
<harisund> thanks again man really appreciated
<nagchampa> is it possible to resume from hibernation if your swap partition is encrypted using dmcrypt?
<brjann> harisund: sure thing :)
<theadmin> Ah, so THAT'S why I can't hibernate, i have no swap
<nagchampa> theadmin: yes
<monokrome> Jordan_U: Sorry for the delayed response. I am running WSGI applications with Apache, and each WSGI application should be ran as that specific website's user
<Thyzor> hye
<Thyzor> hi
<testpage> anyone recommend a nameserver manager?
<corey> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385453
<Jordan_U> monokrome: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.1/suexec.html There may be other considerations beyond those in that documentation but you should probably have read that before going further.
<fohos> which is the user comfiguration file for bash shell?
<brjann> monokrome: a brief read-through of the mod_wsgi docs indicates that it has two modes of operation: the default 'embedded' mode, and the 'daemon' mode, which sounds like it might do what you want
<brjann> monokrome: quoting: Daemon processes may if required also be run as a distinct user ensuring that WSGI applications cannot interfere with each other or access information they shouldn't be able to.
<malifal> testpage: i don't know what you're getting at, but look for webmin for a good all 'round administration application
<Jordan_U> monokrome: And defer to someone with actual experience with this over my advice :)
<monokrome> brjann: I already run it in daemon mode
<Myrtti> !webmin | malifal, testpage
<ubottu> malifal, testpage: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<monokrome> Jordan_U: suexec doesn't help, and I already know how to keep this perfectly secure
<monokrome> brjann: I think I know what I need to do, so don't worry about it. Thanks though.
<malifal> Myrtti: sorry but ebox is crap
<theadmin> What on earth are those?
<malifal> Myrtti: i use webmin without a hitch
<Jordan_U> monokrome: Sorry, ignore me then.
<Myrtti> malifal: Ubuntu and Debian people seem to think webmin is even more so. *shrug*
<brjann> monokrome: no problem, sorry I couldn't help more
<Aciid> webmin is bloater than my mom
<monokrome> Jordan_U: Sorry, Jordan_U. I'm not meaning to ignore you. I was just asking about the www-data issue earlier, not how to keep the application secure.
<KaptenRodSkagg> i know its wrong forum...  but does anyone know if UltraVNC has a irc channel? or does anyone know if there is a tool to make shortcuts to diffrent computers/ips in ultravnc?
<gonzoism> msg nickserv identify simplepassword
<gonzoism> oops
<mcsmurf> lol
<gonzoism> window new hide next
<gui1> need help to connect to network using wiereless
<gonzoism> guil what is the essid name ?  the network name ?
<gui1> doener_macht_schoener
<gonzoism> does it not show up when you click the connection icon over by the time/clock ?
<gui1> gonzoism, yes it shows up
<gonzoism> guil what happens when you click it ?
<gui1> gonzoism, it says it couldn't connect
<kittenjaugar> who can please help where can I find the same feature as "expose in macos" In compiz-fusion??
<gonzoism> guil is it password protected ?
<gui1> gonzoism, rather disconnected from doener_macht_schoener
<indus> kittenjaugar, expose just press windows key and E
<toader> Hi, I draw figure with Dia. I have some text on my figure, but when I export it to eps file, some of text are lost. Could anybody know why? thanks
<moijk> Hi, anyone got a reccomendation for the best kde/gnome LaTeX-editor? Anyone that updates the pdf while typing like TeXShop with flashmode does on OS X?
<gui1> gonzoism,yes, the point is i connect to it from my mac os x using dhcp with manual address
<kittenjaugar> no use.. iam ubuntu 8-10,and super+e perform a hide all window... : )
<gui1> gonzoism, but ubuntu doesnot have that option
<gui1> gonzoism, so what i try to do is to connect manually but i dont manage to
<mcsmurf> how can I pass a boot parameter to the kernel (when installing Ubuntu)? somehow I do not see how I can do that (I need this for the preseeding feature)
<mcsmurf> I insert the CD (image), boot and then I get to the language selection screen immediately
<brjann> moijk: have you tried LyX? it's sort of a cross between editing the LaTeX code itself and a WYSIWYG editor
<mcsmurf> so where do I need to press some magic key for the boot parameters?
<kittenjaugar> expose is a feature resums all hided windows Frontground...
<kittenjaugar> ﻿who can please help where can I find the same feature as "expose in macos" In compiz-fusion??
<ucenik13> kaj si
<ubuntu> 人真多
<ubuntu> 有用中文的吗
<moijk> brjann: no, I'll give that a shot. i'm quite used to latex, but when I use it when writing notes in a lexture I like the constant update so I can see if I put in a wrong char at some point.
<ucenik14> дјеси
<blue112> Hello here.
<ucenik15> evo
<ucenik13> hello\
<ucenik13> :D
<ucenik14> :D
<gui1> anyone is knows how to set up network connections
<ucenik13> kako e ekipo
<ucenik15> ok
<ucenik15> e
<blue112> My ethernet interface seems down, on lshw it tells "DISABLED"... What could I do to enable it again ?
<ucenik15> mi smomok
<ardchoille> Myrtti:  looks like multiple nicks from the same ip
<ucenik13> oti ne me druzite
<ucenik13> ?
<moijk> brjann: so I have to be able to type latex direct. not mouse my way though the document. because then it would be as fast to write in say openoffice (synax on basic eqs is somewhat close to latex)
<mcsmurf> ah found out the boot parameter, I have to select the language and then I can edit the boot parameters with F6
<psycho_oreos> !cn | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<op> g
<brjann> moijk: gotcha. sorry, the only other LaTeX editor I've ever used is emacs + AUCTeX, and I've never gotten the live rendering to work properly :)
<mcsmurf> the boot parameters end with "--", do I have to add my preseed parameters before or after that?
<blue112> So is there a way to enable my ethernet interface again ?
<moijk> brjann: thats the other suggestion I've got. I'll give both a try.
<moijk> brjann: so thanks for you input, greatly appriciated
<brjann> moijk: sure thing
<gonzoism> ok i am back
<gui1> gonzoism, can you help me with my
<bcj> How do I report a bug against the vpnc package?
<bcj> There doesn't seem to be a vpnc project on launchpad.
<gui1> gonzoism, with my network connection?
<bcj> The bug is that the package seems broken - one of the required files isn't copied from the package on install.
<gonzoism> gonzoism> guil, what is your wireless device ?  /dev/wlan0 or /dev/eth1 ? or what ?  and are you connected on that computer with ethernet right now or what ?
<gonzoism> <gonzoism> guil you can use iwlist to see information about it.  you can also run these commands to just make networking work: sudo stop network-manager&&iwconfig wlan0 essid doener_macht_schoener && sudo dhclient wlan0      or whatever your wireless is named.  the command iwconfig will show which one:  iwconfig
<gonzoism> * Disconnected (Connection reset by peer).
<FloodBot2> gonzoism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gonzoism> who is peer and why does he keep resetting my connections ?
<brjann> bcj: you could ask in #ubuntu-motu
<bcj> brjann: Thanks
<gui1> gonzoism, thanks for ur help, how can i know my wireless device?
<brjann> bcj: you're welcome :)
<HangukMiguk> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385453
<skraps> gonzoism: peer is leet ;)
<gonzoism> :P
<gonzoism> gui1, run the command: iwconfig
<gonzoism> gui1, you can open a terminal, right ?
<mounibec> hey guys
<mounibec> I have an ubuntu server in rescue mode
<mounibec> how can I go back to the original system ?
<gui1> gonzoism, ok, it is wlan1
<gonzoism> then you will probably want to run this command:
<gonzoism> guil, what is the essid ?
<WinterSky> brjann: I didn't find a visual program but I've been testing a script from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647883 (For duplicate files) and so far it works.
<testpage> anyone here deal with webmin and nameservers?
<gonzoism> guil has quit  (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<brjann> WinterSky: glad to hear it!
<WinterSky> brjann: thanks for all of your help :) I really should learn python next...
<poleaxe_> hello
<brjann> WinterSky: I've been meaning to do that, too. just never have the time...
<blue112> So is there a way to enable my ethernet interface again ?
<devurandom> Hi!
<gui1> gonzoism, sorry i got disconnected after running the comand
<gui1> gonzoism, whne i run the command : "sudo stop network-manager && iwconfig wlan1 essid doener_macht_schoener && sudo dhclient wlan1" i get an error ,: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan1 ; Operation not permitted.
<gonzoism> * HollyRain (~quassel@87.223.133.60) has left #ubuntu
<gonzoism> * eluxzen has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<gonzoism> <gonzoism> guil has quit  (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<gonzoism> guil has quit  (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<devurandom> I've subscribed to a PPA and now aptitude full-upgrade tells me that updates are available. However, I cannot display the changelog of them using apt-listchanges, since they are not "official ubuntu packages". Does someone know how to get the changelog instead?
<gonzoism> oh, you have to sudo that.
<gonzoism> add sudo
<testpage> i want to make sure i set this up correcty
<gonzoism> sudo add sudo
<testpage> first time doing it
<hacker_kid> the power management tool allows me to put the computer to sleep after a set time, is there anyway i could put the computer in hibernation?
<gui1> gonzoism, yes there is a sudo at the beggining
<gonzoism> not before iwconfig
<gonzoism> add one there
<gonzoism> guil ^
<gui1> ok
<gonzoism> :P
<gonzoism> guil has quit  (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<testpage> so anyone at all?
<gonzoism> testpage, i can do dns
<testpage> gonzo, just dont want to mess it up m8
<rioch> how do I change the locale of ubuntu? I'd like everything to be set as if I were in Spain (currency, language, etc)
<testpage> i added master zone
<gonzoism> oh
<testpage> ns1.sceneslayer.com ns2.sceneslayer.com and setup ip for master zone for ns1
<testpage> but not sure why its not giving me a separate place for ip for ns2 record
<skuzzel> can some one help me set up my laptop so ubuntu recognizes my s-video cord hookup?
<testpage> care to walk me through it real quick?
<gui1> what is the link for ubuntu paste¿?
<testpage> like i said i just want to make sure its 100% correct
<DJones> !paste | gui1
<ubottu> gui1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gui1> !paste
<gui1> ?
<testpage> care if i msg u gonzoism?
<gui1> lol ok
<skuzzel> can some one help me set up my TV out settings?
<BasherXL> is there a good IRC client with XDCC support for ubuntu?
<gonzoism> rioch, try googling the ubuntu forums for that.  I'm sure it is a common question.  use this search term:  site:ubunturorums.org change default language       or something
<gonzoism> testpage, ya
<testpage> k thankx
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<veggteppe> Anyone got a guide on how to get java working in ubuntu 9.04 ? :)
<gui1> gonzoism, here is the output of that command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/392406/
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: and do you mean java plugin for web browser?
<veggteppe> 32 i think, might b 64, can i check that in sysinfo ?
<skuzzel> I need some help with my TV out settings
<veggteppe> I guess it's a plugin for firefox i'm in need off, aint able to access my internet bank without it ^
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: is your ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<gonzoism> guil, it's not getting anything from the router
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: uname -a       what is the output?
<veggteppe> ActionParsnip: Sec
<veggteppe> ActionParsnip: 2.6.28-18-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 01:23:03 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ardchoille> veggteppe: may I pm you?
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: ok its 32bit
<veggteppe> Ardchoille go ahead
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: the java factoid will do you well
<ActionParsnip> !java | veggteppe
<ubottu> veggteppe: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<veggteppe> Thank you actionparsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: if you run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras     you will get java
<gonzoism> guil, you could set you ip with:  sudo ifconfig wlan1 192.168.1.122 && sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 && ping -c 1 www.yahoo.com   (optionally: echo 127.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf) <-- for nameservers
<gonzoism> i'm glad they didn't kick me for pasting/scrolling.
<skuzzel> I need to know how to get whats showing up on my laptop to show up on my TV <;
<veggteppe> Skuzzel: Using HDMI cable or?
<skuzzel> vegg nah an S-video cord
<veggteppe> ActionParsnip: It does not look like it solved the issue. the screen is stuck at "loading, please wait" "If your browser does not support java please blablabla"
<veggteppe> Skuzzel: What GFX?
<skuzzel> intel integrated, not sure exactly which gimmie a second
<veggteppe> Skuzzel: It should be an option in the GFX settings, located under "system" tab. (Atleast it is for me)
<monokrome> Is there a way to hide a user from the gdm login menu?
<kaki> monokrome
<kaki> yes there is
<ardchoille> monokrome: in Karmic, I don't think so.. I've been trying to do that for a while
<kaki> but i am on backtrack
<skuzzel> vegg - gfx?
<brjann> monokrome: i know you can revert it back to requiring username/password instead of the chooser, but i don't know about hiding from the chooser
<ardchoille> brjann: how do you revert it back to requiring a username and password in Karmic?
<brjann> ardchoille: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<ActionParsnip> kaki: backtrack isnt supported here
<ardchoille> brjann: done that weeks ago, never worked for me
<kaki> ok
<kaki> but it builds from ubuntu 8.04 !!!
<brjann> ardchoille: did you remember the -u gdm part? i missed that the first time through and couldn't figure out why
<ardchoille> brjann: Oh, no, didn't get that. I'll try that now
<ActionParsnip> kaki: its not an official release from canonical so its not officially supported in the official channel
<ActionParsnip> !bt4 | kaki
<kaki> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kaki> i am sorry
<ActionParsnip> kaki: the other ubuntu based distros are equally not supported here
<monokrome> hmm
<kaki> thanks and sorry again
<ActionParsnip> kaki: np man :)
<kaki> ok :)
<kaki> monokrome ???
<kaki> where are you ??,
<kaki> i find a way
<brjann> monokrome: users with UIDs < 1000 are not shown in the user list
<kaki> try this in terminal   sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<craig> anybody got scalix to work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info scalix
<ardchoille> brjann: that command works great, thanks. I've been trying to accomplish that for a while.
<vonderer> hi, I'm having a problem with MPD and ALSA
<craig> !info scalix
<brjann> ardchoille: glad I could help :)
<kaki> monokrome
<ubottu> Package scalix does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Package scalix does not exist in karmic
<brjann> ardchoille: (and glad I still had it bookmarked)
<vonderer> when I'm using MPD to play music, nothing else can access ALSA
<ardchoille> brjann: hehe
<monokrome> Yes, kaki?
<monokrome> Sorry, I am trying to make my Apache config work :(
<kaki> try this in terminal
<monokrome> ok
<kaki> sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<ActionParsnip> craig: tried thunderbird + sunbird?
<monokrome> kaki: I don't want to completely disable the userlist... Just remove a single user from it
<monokrome> Is there a way to change a User's ID?
<kaki> ahhh ok
<craig> thanks actionparsnip I meant scalix server community edition
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brjann> monokrome: i believe you can do it through System > Administration > Users and Groups. failing that, usermod -u <new uid> <username>. in either case, you'll have to fix ownership of any files outside their home directory
<vonderer> when I'm using MPD to play music, nothing else can access ALSA, is there any way besides using PulseAudio to fix it?
<brjann> monokrome: but it should automatically update ownership of files contained in their home directory.
<ActionParsnip> craig: you could post on the page where the installer comes from to see if folks reply: http://tih.dynalias.net/python/scalix_installer  not something i've ever used personally but maybe others have
<TurekPolski> Hi.. Can I ask You a question about 8.04?
<tomic> hi
<brjann> monokrome: also, that user can't be logged in or running any processes when you go to change its uid.
<TurekPolski> I have this very strange problem while installing Ubuntu
<TurekPolski> It doesn't see my HDD
<tomic> in vmware
<TurekPolski> And what is funny... I had Ubuntu 9.10 installed. Then I got rid of it (I have Intel 915 Graphics so it sucks)
<TurekPolski> Then I had 8.10 installed
<TurekPolski> And after I got rid of it too once (I don't renember why I did that)
<TurekPolski> I couldn't install it any time again
<TurekPolski> It did the whole instalation process, yet the GRUB didn't load
<TheMozart> anyone using teamspeak?
<TurekPolski> (I use XP too)
<veggteppe> Please try to state your problem in a single-line formation.
<monokrome> thanks brjann
<TurekPolski> But now it got worse
<ardchoille> brjann: just fyi, that setting is in /var/lib/gdm/.gconf.defaults line 22
<TurekPolski> The instalator doesnt see my HDD at al
<TurekPolski> at all*
<TheMozart> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<TurekPolski> I've tried my oficial polish forum, yet they ignored my thread
<tomic> couse win and linux have diferent hdd format
<TurekPolski> I know
<TurekPolski> but you don't understand
<TurekPolski> The installer should enable me to format/change partitions
<TurekPolski> but it doesn't see the HDD AT ALL
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once initially booted to?
<meowbuntu> TurekPolski, what installer
<TurekPolski> MD5 verified
<veggteppe> TurekPolski: U in live version now?
<TurekPolski> Nope. I'm now in XP :-(
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: CD test ok on the first boot screen?
<TurekPolski> yep
<TurekPolski> the CD is fine
<TurekPolski> I've chcecked it a couple of times
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: you can update the live system if you have enough ram (more than 1Gb is enough) and may help the installer
<TurekPolski> 512MB ram
<TurekPolski> The situation is that now i have only XP on this disk. I don't have any installations to uptade on aboard
<aknm> craig, whatsup homes
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: try disabling pointless hardware in bios for the duration of the install (sound, lan, fancy cpu options) which may help
<craig> hell oo
<TurekPolski> I did
<aknm> who told craig to try thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | TurekPolski
<ubottu> TurekPolski: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<TurekPolski> RAID is off too. I've tried with all the opitions
<ActionParsnip> aknm: me
<TurekPolski> And when I am on the LiveCD it doesn't see the HDD either
<aknm> ActionParsnip, dude, he is trying to get scalix working on n00buntu
<aknm> not trying to check his mail
<TurekPolski> It does with the other one. But it is not to have system on it
<ActionParsnip> aknm: n00buntu? not heard of it
 * aknm facedesks
<ss23> Is it possible to use apt to get the php embed sapi?
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<TurekPolski> It is not the problem with the installer. The CD is ok. It just does not see my disk. Any other ideas/
<TurekPolski> ?
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: try some boot options using the factoid ubottu gave
<veggteppe> TurekPolski: Try a alternative cd. Maybe that finds the hdd.
<TurekPolski> @veggteppe: nope
<TurekPolski> Already tried 8.10 and 9.10
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: is the system a laptop?
<TurekPolski> nope. Stationary
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: branded or home build?
<TurekPolski> Every single of those versions USED TO see this disk
<TurekPolski> home build
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: i see, what motherboard?
<bullgard> Empathy 2.29.90 > Contact List > Help > Debug displays error messages. How can I write them in an error log?
<TurekPolski> Gigabyte GA-8l915G
<toader> Hi, I draw figure with Dia. I have some text on my figure, but when I export it to eps file, some of text are lost. Could anybody know why? thanks
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: you could always install the previous release then upgrade to karmic
<TurekPolski> I don't want Karmic. It doesnt work with my graphic card
<TurekPolski> I want 8.04 or 8.10
<TurekPolski> but they ALL fail to see my disk
<TurekPolski> I've thought that it may be some hardware problem, but Windows XP installation CD works fine
<joe917> hello
<TurekPolski> i mean.. it DOES see the HDD
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: 8.10 dies next month
<TurekPolski> ActionParsnip: I don't care. Really. It is not the version problem :-)
<joe917> i know this is the wring chat but im looking for help with c sharp programming
<TurekPolski> 8.04, 8.10, 9.10.. They all do not see the disk
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: just so you are aware is all
<TurekPolski> ok ;-)
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: tried all the boot options?
<TurekPolski> Yup.
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: including all at the same time?
<joe917> if someone kinow a good channel to get help
<TurekPolski> no
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: got the latest bios in your motherboard?
<TurekPolski> Yes
<TurekPolski> I really do not know where to look for the problem
<ActionParsnip> TurekPolski: try adding all the boot options at once, it will crawl but should work
<TurekPolski> Hmm...
<TurekPolski> Ok. I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> joe917: try #c# maybe
<joe917> ok
<TurekPolski> I'll be back if this doesn't help
<TurekPolski> cu!
<joe917> #c#
<ActionParsnip> joe917: /j #c#
<joe917> thnks
<malifal> Myrtti: not to beat a dead horse, i've been looking at the ubuntu forums, most users favored webmin over ebox
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | malifal
<ubottu> malifal: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<wowoto> something wrong with my xiphos _ __ (xiphos:31884): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_cursor: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<malifal> Myrtti: besides the reason for dropping webmin is based on the old version of webmin and ubuntu 6
<henux> how to find out to which pkg some file belongs to?
<ActionParsnip> henux: use apt-file    it'll take a while but you willfind it
<wowoto> henux: ? archlinux?
<ardchoille> henux: dpkg -S file  ?
<henux> wowoto: ubuntu
<henux> ardchoille: thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> henux: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search filename
<malifal> Myrtti: while ebox apperently did the same thing with gusty
<wowoto> (xiphos:31884): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_cursor: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<wowoto> how to solve it ?
<catphish> has the openvz kernel been dropped from 9.10?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: that is a lot of work when "dpkg -S file" works fine
<ardchoille> just my opinion
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: strange how it does what apt-file does,  but fast....
<ardchoille> yeah
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: I bet apt-file simply calls a "dpkg -S file" :)
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: but the upgrade bit finds all files from all available repos, i guess its like updating the locate db
<Sarahzz> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268218269.jpg do my boobs look small?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> wowoto: http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/18473?project=5   seems to be an arch thing, you sure you arent using arch :/
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: will advise -S now though, works without extra packages :)
<ic3man> Helo
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ic3man> In my university we would be intrested becoming a offical Ubuntu Repository can you please provede me some more info please?
<joe917> hello
<mengu> hi. why do i get GstMPEGAudioParse: No valid frames found before end of stream for some of my songs?
<TxPitou> morning to all
<ActionParsnip> mengu: how are they encoded?
<joe917> i know its not for this channal but im looking for help with c sharp
<ic3man> In my university we would be intrested becoming a offical Ubuntu Repository can you please provede me some more info please?
<mengu> ActionParsnip: i don't know. they were just working fine on windows and another linux distro.
<TxPitou> ic3man: Might I suggest telling your admin to send an official "school" email to Ubuntu directly ?
<ActionParsnip> mengu: did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ActionParsnip> mengu: and have you installed the w32codecs/w64codecs package from the medibuntu repo?
<mengu> in synaptics there is no package named ubuntu-restricted-extras
<entoni> ciao
<mengu> let me check w32codecs
<entoni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> mengu: if you run: file songfilenamehere    it will tell you what it is and you can find guides
<craig> anybody heard of scalix?
<TxPitou> mengu you need to set your repositories (settings option in synaptics) other software check those 2 boxes and refresh to see "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package
<TxPitou> !scalix
<ActionParsnip> craig: not until 10 mins ago :(
<TxPitou> craig: guess I don't and neither does the bot.
<DJones> !find scalix
<joe917> does anybody know where to get help with c# proggramming
<ubottu> File scalix found in gosa, kdepim-dbg, kdepim-dev, kdepim-groupware, kdepim-wizards (and 38 others)
<ActionParsnip> joe917: was the channel not helpful?
<joe917> no
<ActionParsnip> bah
<joe917> noone amswered
<DJones> !info scalix
<ubottu> Package scalix does not exist in karmic
<TxPitou> mengu also in repositories under settings, there is a another check box called " [ ]software restricted by copyright or legal issue " you need to check to get the restricted packages
<joe917> channel is dead right now
<TxPitou> joe917:  in your status windows, type /list and look at teh names I am sure there is a programing channel on this serve
<ActionParsnip> joe917: try in a few hours or so
<DJones> craig: I've not heard of scalix, but it does get found in a number of packages, the bot listed a few, gosa, kdepim-dbg, kdepim-dev, kdepim-groupware, kdepim-wizards (and 38 others) That might help you find out a bit more about it
<TxPitou> groupware stuff eww
<mengu> ActionParsnip: "01 - Brave.mp3: Audio file with ID3 version 2.3.0, contains: RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, MPEG Layer 3, stereo 44100 Hz" this is the result of "file filename"
<mengu> TxPitou: that one seems checked
<ActionParsnip> mengu: ok so its a basic mp3, you should be able to find guides on mp3 playback and the error message you get
<TxPitou> mengu: then refresh packages and use serach type restricted
<ActionParsnip> mengu: does it happen in all players?
<mengu> ActionParsnip: yes.
<TxPitou> mengu, using gnome ?
<meowbuntu> !assd
<ActionParsnip> mengu: tried gnome-mplayer it usually adds some decent codecs
<mengu> TxPitou: yes.
<meowbuntu> !ask
<Yerushalmi> When I open up one program that uses sound (such as a youtube video in Firefox), any other program I open afterwards ends up being muted. Any way I can allow it to play two things at once (or even one after the other, given that just closing the youtube tab in firefox isn't enough to free it and I have to shut down FF entirely)?
<mengu> ActionParsnip: let me try gnome mplayer.
<TxPitou> aplication, ubuntu software centre, type gstreamer get those, then type restricted and get the Ubuntu one, (ignore Xubuntu and Kubuntu ones)  and try again
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> mengu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-ugly0.10/+bug/305998
<TxPitou> mengu: goto aplication, ubuntu software centre, type gstreamer get those, then type restricted and get the Ubuntu one, (ignore Xubuntu and Kubuntu ones)  and try again
<Raydiation> is there a command to show all computers in your LAN?
<obscurant1st> how can i check on wchich ubuntu i am working now? i man 32 bit/ 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Raydiation: use nmap
<Raydiation> or at least ip adresses
<Raydiation> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: uname -a   if you see i686 its 32bit x86_64 is 64bit
<mengu> ActionParsnip: gnome-mplayer solved the issue. TxPitou however i'm also installing the restricted package :)
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, it is 32 bit, is there anyway i can change mine to 64 bit withouht re installing the whole os?
<ActionParsnip> mengu: mplayer is the daddy :)
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: no, you must reinstall the 64bit OS
<mengu> ActionParsnip: but others still cannot play those mp3s :P
<ActionParsnip> mengu: theres a bug I gave, otherwise not sure
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, oh, i see. So installing the 64 bit kernel wont work, thanks gor i asked here, i was about to do something stupid.
<obscurant1st> haha
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: how much ram do you have?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, 2 GB, Why?
<TxPitou> mengu: once you get the restricted and the gstreamers, you whould be able to play them mp3's on any app, what I did.. butg or not, then again I am using 9.10
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: then 32bit is fine, it can reference your ram without issue, if you had >3Gb ram then you'd need 64bit (or PAE kernel)
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, no i thought 64bit OS could speed up my system a lil bit. :O
<TxPitou> obscurant1st: right now, with 2gb of ram you would see no different in opetations, and only issues in drivers (trust me).. keep 32 for now
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: only if you do a lot of data transforms (like audio encoding etc)
<mengu> man i really missed listening katatonia :)
<mengu> thanks again ActionParsnip & TxPitou
<tassleho1f> which packages do I need to install to be able to share folders over samba? after installing samba, all the "share" options disappeared from my nautilus...
<mengu> have a nice day.
<nyaa> I can't find what nice -n -8 would do in its man pages, how would I find what -n does with the nice command?
<ActionParsnip> mengu: katatoia are awesome
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, oh, is it? so for normal use i wont be seeing much difference?
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: for normal web / dtp /chat you wont see any difference
<gnaruag> anyone using dell inspiron 1525 with broadcom wifi adapter ??
<TxPitou> nyaa: tries nice --help ?
<nyaa> thanks
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: nice values give priority, 20 is hardly any cpu attention, -20 is full cpu (don't use this as it makes the OS itself starve of cpu)
<obscurant1st> actually i hv installed this cairo dock, when i use lots of application, the effects of this dock is slowing down, thats why i considered 64 bit
<ruien> nyaa: unless i am mistaken, i am pretty sure the -n is the standard input parameter for nice. I.E. nice -n 5 would make your process nicer  (and -8 would make it less nice). I don't think i have ever used nice *without* -n
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: if you set a lower nice value the app will get more cpu priority and run better, the default nice value is 0
<fal> Hi. I've got a problem with a luks encrypted /home: After entering my password on boot time I get dropped into a recovery console (One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted...) Any idea why?
<TxPitou> gnaruag: findings someone with exact pc currently online watching this channel is slim, state your question and lets see if anyone can answer your problem
<indus> gnaruag, hi wireless issue i guess
<nyaa> now to crash my computer!
<darek_> konrad
<ActionParsnip> gnaruag: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i broad     what is the output?
<indus> gnaruag, google with 'dell inspiron 1525 wifi ubuntu' and it will help
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: if you set a process too low, it will as it will deprive the kernel etc of cpu time as well
<nyaa> I
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: as a general rule, never go below -10 or things get freaky
<madura> i;m having problems with SDL and C anyone can help?
<gnaruag> actually , i did , but ndiswapper didn;t helped me much
<gnaruag> you guyz have any specific link for me
<gnaruag> ?
<ActionParsnip> gnaruag: wat is the output? if its a 43xx card then the driver app will sort you out, you just need a wired link for a short period
<ActionParsnip> gnaruag: i asked you for the output of a command
<gnaruag> yes , telling
<ActionParsnip> gnaruag: cool, once we get it we can advise
<ruien> I have a DSL connection, and my external IP address (i.e. what others see) is different from my router's IP address. Incoming SSH connections also always seem to fail even though my router is configured correctly. This is my first DSL connection; is this normal? Has anyone had this problem before?
 * TxPitou remembers when I did a write up on broadcom issues with toshiba laptop. that was fun finding the solution that worked among 12 forums of chatter
<Timon_> Somebody have Battlefield Heroes running with Wine?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Timon_
<ubottu> Timon_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Timon_> Allright, thanks
<Timon_> I'll try there
<naxa> hi! I have a general terminology question. Does "path" (of a file), by meaning, include the filename itself, or just the way "towards" it? eg. the "path" of /etc/hosts is "/etc/" or "/etc/hosts"?
<ActionParsnip> ruien: your router will have 2 IPs, the internal and the external.  If you are outside the LAN you will connect to the external and the port forwarding will happen
<TxPitou> naxa: path is /etc/
<ardchoille> naxa: path = /path/file
<Raydiation> ActionParsnip: hm how do i do it exactly with nmap?
<TxPitou> naxa: path is /etc/nameoffile (damn keyboard!)
<naxa> TxPitou: I see! great, thanks. How do you call "/path/file", has it a name? like "full path" or something...
<ActionParsnip> ruien: i suggest you set the system to a static IP too so that when its dhcp lease expires it does not get a different IP and make the port forward fail
<malifal> ruien: make sure that the nat'ing is correct and the port for ssh is not blocked by the firewall
<ruien> ActionParsnip: that's not what I mean. I mean, for example, www.whatismyip.org shows 200.x.x.x, and the router's own external IP address is 125.x.x.x. Its internal address is 192.x.x.x
<ActionParsnip> Raydiation: http://nmap.org/book/man-host-discovery.html
<ardchoille> naxa: "full path" and "path" are the same thing
<naxa> ardchoille: I see. so path is "/etc/" only... is there a name for "/path/filename"?
<ardchoille> naxa: no, path is /etc/filename
<TxPitou> naxa: nope, same thing, sorry I cause a confusion with my 'not awake and need more coffee' issue
<ActionParsnip> ruien: i have you as 202.108.18.198
<ardchoille> naxa: just "/etc" alone is a parent directory
<ActionParsnip> ruien: try www.ipchicken.com
<naxa> oh ok. :D so path is "/path/filename" and not just "path"
<MyServices> http://www.MyTrafficToday.com  -> Get traffic to your website or make money  ! SURF FOR MONEY RIGHT NOW
<MyServices> http://www.MyTrafficToday.com  -> Get traffic to your website or make money  ! SURF FOR MONEY RIGHT NOW
<naxa> i mean "/path/"
<TxPitou> naxa: right
<FloodBot2> MyServices: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malifal> ruien: also if you are inside the LAN you might not be able to connect back to your LAN using the public IP
<naxa> TxPitou: no problem about coffee
<ActionParsnip> ruien: are you using a proxy of some sort?
<ardchoille> Thank you jrib
<TxPitou> ruien: and on DSL, chances are, the ISP is Nat filtering your Ip address anyways and setting up a server will always fail.
<ruien> ActionParsnip: my router's IP address is *really* 118.198.214.191, and I am testing from an external server. I am not using any proxy on purpose, but I am suspecting my ISP seems to have one (?) is that possible (?)
<TxPitou> Morning jrib
<naxa> TxPitou, ardchoille: now I want to say "path or filename or infix_of_filename". is it enough to say "path or infix_of_filename" or I should add filename to the list?
<ActionParsnip> ruien: possible, i'd call them, strange about the ip mix though. You could get a name at www.no-ip.com to resolve the real IP to your own registered name
<ruien> TxPitou: that seems to be the case.. but i just don't understand why setting up a server and then aiming directly at my router's IP address isn't working. Ubuntu gets the request, but the packets are corrupted.
<naxa> TxPitou, ardchoille : i mean i want to name a variable to be human readable and I'm not affraid of using mile_long_variable_names
<TxPitou> CHUCKLES, I recall when I tried to set a server on "satellite internet" , isp uses 2 nats... bleh...
<ardchoille> naxa: you lost me at "now I want"
<naxa> ardchoille: sorry I only tried to describe the situation
<Oli``> ruien: it's totally possible they're using a transparent proxy (one that doesn't tell servers where it's forwarding the content on to). In that case whatsmyip wouldn't be able to tell your real IP. I've got to say though, it's pretty rare because it does have the tendency to confuse and annoy users
<naxa> ardchoille: it's not that I want anything from anybody... :D
<ruien> well, i'm in China. That might matter (?)
<TxPitou> ruien:  your ISP Ip is one thing, your inetrnal Ip is another, when you request the query to your serve as a PUBLIC Ip, it goes out to ISp Nat blocks the request and your left dead in the water necause teh ISp doesnt want you running a pubic server on their lines because of traffic
<ActionParsnip> ruien: i'm not getting connection on either IP unless you are using different port
<ActionParsnip> ruien: or your port forwarding is bad
<Oli``> ruien: Ah. Yes. Blimey... They could be proxying your traffic several times over to make sure you're not looking at something "illegal"
<ruien> ActionParsnip: i have forwarded 2222 to ubuntu_server:22
<ActionParsnip> ruien: let me test
<marvelousbob> Hi, i've got a hp 8550 networked printer in the office, using the hplip drivers; If I use the lpr command to print from the command line the printer works fine, if I print from inside almost any other program through a gui I get a critical error that requires a power cycle.
<naxa> ardchoille: I tried to mean "when I'm trying to give a variable a descriptful name, does 'path_or_filename_or_InfixOfFilename' equal in meaning with 'path_or_InfixOfFilename' or they have different meaning" :)
<TxPitou> naxa: sorry cannot help, dont program myself
<marvelousbob> Does anyone have any experience dealing with this kind of odd error?
<malifal> ruien: check with canyouseeme.org to see if it says the port is open
<TxPitou> marvelousbob:  and what is the error message ?
<ruien> ok
<naxa> TxPitou: OK thanks for the previous help! :)
<fal> to get a luks partition mounted at boot, is there anything more to do than: http://dpaste.com/170355/ ?
<obscurant1st> actually my panel used to display the sound icon, wicd sytem tray blutooth icon etc, but these are not there, the rest is there, how can i brong them back
<obscurant1st> :o
<nyaa> out of curiosity where can I find additional commands like nice that I can use to tweak apps so I can give games better fps than windows?
<naxa> TxPitou: however I am only trying to ask if the two thing has the same meaning or not
<obscurant1st> bring*
<petsounds-eee> hi all. after using computer janitor i'm no longer able to boot my pc again. kernel error or sth. do i need to reinstall?
<marvelousbob> TxPitou,  49.81 (something) CYCLE POWER
<TxPitou> naxa: unknown again I know nothing about programing/scripting
<naxa> TxPitou: I mean if the have the same meaning outside programming, than it's ok :)
<naxa> TxPitou: but never mind
<ActionParsnip> ruien: no luck on :2222 man
<ruien> malifal: canyouseeme.org can't see me, because they're automatically detecting my IP address and not using my router's IP addres. If I use "nmap" to scan my IP address from an external server, however, the SSH port *is* open.
<naxa> TxPitou: just chatting :)
<aperson> When I disable my proxy settings via gnome-network-properties, it does not unset $http_proxy .  How can I go about fixing this?  I've exported it, but that only works in my current terminal
<marvelousbob> TxPitou, more precisely 49.481e ERROR CYCLE POWER
<Oli``> ruien: I can connect on port 2222 but nothing happens when I'm connected
<ruien> ActionParsnip: alright then; thanks looking at it though.
<TxPitou> marvelousbob: you tried using cups ?
<ruien> Oli``: right, *exactly*!!
<ruien> you can connect (you don't get a connection refused). And my ubuntu server GETS the request (i get an error in /etc/ssh/auth.log), but the packets are corrupted
<marvelousbob> TxPitou, using cups? I know that's the printing daemon for unix - I figured I was using it
<ActionParsnip> ruien: np man, i'd contact your provider and/or try the no-ip / dydns thing
<Oli``> ruien: you're sure you're forwarding correctly?
<malifal> ruien: also try running ssh on port 80 or 443 because the ports might be blocked on the other side, i.e especially if you're connecting from work
<naxa> so, does the phrase "(please tell me the) path or filename" has the same meaning as the phrase "(please tell me the)path"? :)
<TxPitou> obscurant1st: goto application /any menu / program you want to see in toolbar, rigth click, add this to launcher panel
<switchgirl> i have a d-link DIR-615 and a  buffalo ghr-6125 and wish to use them to set up a wireless bridge, is this possible?
<naxa> he-he
<ruien> Oli``: positive. and I tried two different routers, and on many ports.. even with telnet + netcat -l
<Oli``> ruien: I don't think no-ip/dyndns is going to help at all. Your address is fine and that's all they deal with.
<obscurant1st> yeah i saw it, actually now it is displaying as a different tray like this http://tinypic.com/r/25p6z2e/5 see the top left side
<TxPitou> naxa: tell me path or filename is 2 things, /this-is-the-path/so-is-this/filename get it ?
<Oli``> ruien: have you tried a higher port like 39713 (just a random example)
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, see the picture pls
<ruien> Oli``: not that high, but i did try 8080
 * ActionParsnip has his install down to 2.7Gb  BOOYA!
<aperson> ActionParsnip, 2.3Gb here
<Mkools> Hello, My update manger shows some updates which it says that they are not safe to download may cause problems after installing what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> aperson: nice :)
<aperson> Mkools, you don't have the keys for those repositories
<TxPitou> marvelousbob: in a firefox or browser of your choice : http://localhost:631 , can you look at your printer configurations from this screen ?
<naxa> TxPitou: I think I'll be okay. thank you! :) i was wondernig if the term "path" includes both e.g. /path/filename and filename (meaning ./filename)
<Oli``> ruien: try a bit higher then and let me know the port... Some ISPs do block incoming connections on lower known service ports to stop people hosting things
<obscurant1st> Mkools, i am also having that problem, not sure if its problem though
<Mkools> aperson: how to get those
<Mkools> keys
<ruien> Oli``: if you have a minute, try this:      telnet 118.198.214.191 8080                    I just ran " netcat -l -p 8080 "
<aperson> Mkools, first, you need to determine which repositories you donn't have the keys for.  Can you open up a terminal and do a 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<gnaruag> as broadcom made B43 wireless drivers open source , Is there any way to check if that drivers are working , Right now I am not having any wifi connection over here , more over the Wifi LED is not lit so please suggest me what I can do now
<marvelousbob> TxPitou, I see the configuration screens etc but no printer in there
<Mkools> wait for minute
<aperson> Mkools, also, have you added any repositories?
<ruien> Oli``: i got your "HELO", but then you got disconnected, right?
<obscurant1st> some pls take a look at this pic, and tell me how to fix that? http://tinypic.com/r/25p6z2e/5  see the top left
<Mkools> Yeah I added one of launchpad
<Oli``> ruien: I disconnected but yes, I wrote HELO
<TxPitou> obscurant1st: you move the "speaker and other icons block" move it back to your toolbar
<obscurant1st> i cant even moov that from there
<naxa> TxPitou: I should go now. thank you again, sorry for the numerous dumb questions. :)
<naxa> bye
<marvelousbob> TxPitou, I'm adding a printer through that screen - should it appear as normal in the printers app?
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, actually i am not ale to move it from there
<ruien> Oli``: right, any incoming connection gets disconnected after the first line, so SSH never has a chance; it gets owned right away
<ruien> Oli``: i really think it's my ISP
<Oli``> yes it could be
<jkprg> Hi. How to precisely limit outgoing bandwidth per dest. IP?
<morpheuss> Hello guys
<TxPitou> marvelousbob: http://www.cups.org/ is your friend, its easy to use and should help you figure what the printer is doing once you have it configured
<aperson> Mkools, please direct your replies if you can, it makes it easier to help you
<Mkools> Aperson: what do you mean by that
<jkprg> It looks to me it's not possible in Linux, is it?
<aperson> Mkools, you just did what I asked :)
<TxPitou> marvelousbob: and yes once you have it configured the gui apps shoudl "display the printer" as available
<Oli``> ruien: if you have (or get) another server you *could* ssh to it from your box there, tunnelling a port back to your computer (over the SSH connection) and then connect through the external machine... It's a bit of a faff but it wouldn't be too expensive to hire a shell on another machine
<Mkools> Actually I have added repository of launchpad
<telmich> jkprg: have a look at traffic control (tc), which makes exactly that possible
<morpheuss> im using this tutorial to encrypt my hdd http://main.uab.edu/Sites/it/faqs/63837/
<ActionParsnip> guys, is this ok to remove: http://pastebin.com/RX9vRFg3    263MB for some docs I never read seems quite massive. Just after verification
<morpheuss> but i want to manually encrypt /home partition
<aperson> !who > Mkools
<ubottu> Mkools, please see my private message
<Oli``> ruien: it's actually how I connect to my home server. Rather than having incoming connections here, I use my webserver to proxy any connections
<jkprg> telmich: I did but but no luck for per IP classification.
<TxPitou> ActionParsnip: yoou have the ubuntu guide in ALL languages.. hehe
<aperson> Mkools, what repository did you add, and how did you add it
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, is there any wat i can move it back, actually when i try to drag it its not happening, i tried it, and when i try it either of the window will pop up, like sound, bluetooth, etc
<marvelousbob> TxPitou, thanks but that's made no difference - do you know if there's a way of getting a list of options applied from the gui print dialogs? As I said earlier, printing using lpr from the cli works fine - it's only gui apps that kill it.
<ruien> Oli``: Reverse tunnel? That's how I do it right now........ :(
<ActionParsnip> TxPitou: so can i ditch this stuff?
<obscurant1st> i cant find an empty space to click and drag it
<obscurant1st> :(
<ruien> Oli``: you mean ssh -N -R2222:localhost:22 localhost, right?
<jkprg> I cannot make 2^32 TC classes
<Mkools> I followed instructions on: https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<Oli``> ruien: something like that, yeah
<Mkools> I mean to say that of gie
<telmich> jkprg: you can match it with some rules. have a look at the linux advanced routing howto (lartc)
<Mkools> sorry git
<morpheuss> im using this tutorial to encrypt my hdd http://main.uab.edu/Sites/it/faqs/63837/
<morpheuss> im using this tutorial to encrypt my hdd http://main.uab.edu/Sites/it/faqs/63837/
<morpheuss> but i want to manually encrypt /home partition
<TxPitou> marvelousbob: gui uses whats configured, if your using cups then look in those web pages, maybe they do, but I never seen it
<jkprg> telmich: yeah but for internet pool? It's impossible :-( That's my problem
<ruien> Oli``: yep, that's what I'm doing to my webserver. I thought the problem was my crappy router, so I used that as a workaround. Then, i bought a new router. Same problem. Thx though :)!
<telmich> jkprg: it's all in that manual.
<aperson> Mkools, there a few ways you could have done it according to that page, how did *you* do it?  and please, direct your reply to me
<marvelousbob> TxPitou, thanks for taking the time to help me :), i'm digging through the cups documentation
<Mkools> By using command line
<aperson> Mkools, that's not specific enough
<TxPitou> ActionParsnip: that decision is all your my friend, I have 1 TB of space so I dont pay much attention to "space issues"
<Mkools> Wait for minute
<jkprg> telmich: for up to tens of IPs (or groups) it's not problem but for every Internet IP it is.
<Oli``> TxPitou: Only 1TB? Pfft
<ActionParsnip> TxPitou: i have about 200Gb but i just like to get the install as small as possible, its fun
<telmich> jkprg: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<jkprg> telmich:  I really start to believe it's not possible :-(
<TxPitou> Oli``: on a laptop to play with, my data drive is USB 1TB :) I leave nothing of relevance on laptop
<obscurant1st> Mkools, by direct the reply means just add the name of the person who you are talking to at the begining of every sentance you type in here!
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: all my storage combined doesnt come to 1Tb ;)
<ruien> BTW, I'm not sure if anyone could use it, but i wrote a short guide to SSH tunnels, in very understandable terms. Anyone interested?
<Mkools> aperson: By using instructions which heads: Adding the PPA to Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and later
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> ruien: the !vnc factoid discusses tunnels but publish it online for others to read :D
<TxPitou> ruien:  find a forum publish it taht way all can "google search it"
<obscurant1st> ok, now i have deleted the system tray, its not there anymore, can somebody tell me how to bring back it? :'(
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: right click panel -> add item
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: then add what you need
<jkprg> telmich: Thank you. You can send it to 90% of members here.
<Oli``> TxPitou & ActionParsnip http://imgur.com/OWxha.jpg
<ruien> TxPitou: ok
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, let me try, but system tray is not there in the right click add item menu
<obscurant1st> :(
<Oli``> Because I'm boasting, it's probably going to explode now
<TxPitou> Oli``: so your HDD is bigegr than mine... want a rule to measure your cock now ?
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: its called the notification area i think (not used gnome is ages)
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, thanks, let me see
<Oli``> TxPitou: I'll need two please - Now we're getting super-OT but you started it
<TxPitou> Oli``: sio you have an I3 ?
<aperson> Mkools, did you add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?  I'm sorry, but I *still* can't tell how you added the repository.  In any case, I'd delete the repository and re-add it with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-core/ppa
<sickly> clamtk had found 2 viruses on my external windows hdd, can someone tell me what to do now?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: http://pastebin.com/K348wq7L
<Oli``> i7.. the i3 and i5 only show up as 4 cores (no HT)
<nyaa> is there a command to give a certain application a bigger timeslice instead of just a bigger priority?
<Oli``> AFAIK
<awaad> I want to know an applications through which I can communicate with my friends with the web cam and mic through yahoo and hotmail .
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<TxPitou> !empathy | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<Mkools> How to check for your first questions?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: fileserver: http://pastebin.com/Ny80wdkP
<Oli``> awaad: I *think* aMSN might let you use a webcam though I could be wrong
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: emesene or amsn  and gyache for yahoo
<awaad> TxPitou : How can I turn on my web cam in empathy ?
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: test box is off but has a 20gb drive with 256mb ram
<nyaa> actionparsnip I think you confused me with awaad =)
<ActionParsnip> !info emesene | nyaa
<Grey_Loki> Hi, I just used envyng -t to install the ATi driver for my card (a radeon 5770). Rebooting Ubuntu, i'm given an error message saying that the PCS database could not be found, mentioning the path /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default. The last line of the error says no devices could be found - possibly a bad xorg.conf? How can I go about fixing this?
<ubottu> nyaa: emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1602 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<aperson> Mkools, do grep git /etc/apt/
<ActionParsnip> !info amsn | nyaa
<ubottu> nyaa: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.1~debian-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 880 kB
<ActionParsnip> !envy | Grey_Loki
<ubottu> Grey_Loki: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Grey_Loki> Well, crap :D
<Mkools> aperson: done that
<ActionParsnip> Grey_Loki: did the driver installer which comes with the OS not offer a driver?
<Mkools> what next
<ActionParsnip> Grey_Loki: gksudo jockey-gtk    will load it, i suggest you remove envy
<aperson> Mkools, I'm sorry, change /etc/apt/ to /etc/apt/*
<TxPitou> Grey_Loki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for help
<Grey_Loki> ActionParsnip: I was able to install one through the software center, however I was playing around with trying to get a few 3D apps to work within wine, thought it might be related to my driver version/installation method
<Grey_Loki> I'll envyng --uninstall-all and go back to the software center one, that worked straight off the bat.
<ActionParsnip> Grey_Loki: did you check the appdb?
<aperson> Mkools, did it output anything?
<Grey_Loki> ActionParsnip: I did indeed, nothing listed for the problems i'm having
<tankenmate> total wierd one here, my varrun tmpfs filesystem is out of sync...
<Mkools> aperson it says permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Grey_Loki: murphys law eh :)
<awaad> TxPitou: gyachi is not in the ubuntu repositories
<tankenmate> the dirent says a file is there, but the inode and blocks are missing... anyone have any ideas?
<theadmin> I know that this isn't the right place to ask, but what does "SQL" stand for actually?
<obscurant1st> how can i restart the gui in ubuntu?
<theadmin> tankenmate: Run fsck
<obscurant1st> i mean like restart the xserver?
<aperson> Mkools, ok, lets just do the more direct route:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tankenmate> theadmin: structured query language
<theadmin> obscurant1st: "sudo service gdm restart"
<awaad> TxPitou: Is there any program in the ubuntu repositories that can turn on my web cam and mic through yahoo ?
<Grey_Loki> ActionParsnip: aye, sucks - gives me something to do with my free days though, I guess :D
<Grey_Loki> Thanks for your help
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, actully something is coming up, over there when i added notification area, but no icons are there, :(
<aperson> Mkools, is your repository listed in that?
<obscurant1st> theadmin, thx
<tankenmate> theadmin: run fskc on a mounted tmpfs filesystem? especially if it is on varrun.. what happens to my server if it fails :)
<TxPitou> awaad: I told use use Empathy
<Mkools> aperson: wait for minute
<theadmin> tankenmate: Run it from a live CD
<aperson> Mkools, I am, just reply when you're ready
<tankenmate> theadmin: HELLO!!! IT IS A TMPFS FILESYSTEM!!!
<theadmin> tankenmate: Oops
<theadmin> tankenmate: Sry
<tankenmate> np :)
<awaad> TxPitou: I use it already but I don't know how to turn my web cam and mic through it.
<tankenmate> are there any reported corruptions of tmpfs on jaunty?
<TxPitou> awaad: suggest /join #empathy or read the instructions/help
<theadmin> tankenmate: None that i know of, you can search the Launchpad Ubuntu's bug report section
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, yes after doing what you said i just reatarted the xserver, and then all f it xcame back
<obscurant1st> :D
<obscurant1st> thanks, theadmin
<Mkools> aperson: nope not their
<theadmin> obscurant1st: No problem
<tassleho1f> All the settings for Sharing in Nautilus disappeared when I installed samba. Help!
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: coolio
<aperson> Mkools, I forgot to ask, when you ran sudo apt-get update, what was the error message?
<obscurant1st> :)
<obscurant1st> now the other thing, Mkools your problem solved?
<Mkools> aperson: I don't  ran it. But when I ran it after adding repository it ran successfully.
<theadmin> obscurant1st: You can also Ctrl+Alt+Prtsc+K (or just Ctrl+SysRQ+K if it's on a separate key for you), but i wouldn't recommend that
<aperson> Mkools, just what updates were you getting errors on then?
<crackguy> i am loving linux (ubuntu)
<TxPitou> wakes up and realizes, 1360 people in channel 6 chatting
<obscurant1st> ok, theadmin
<Mkools> aperson: Basically I am not getting errors, some updates are showing that they are not verified
<aperson> Mkools, I understand that.  *which* updates?
<Mkools> Some updates related to python.
<awaad> I installed KDE on ubuntu9.10 by running "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it is installed but when I try to login through a kde session I have only a black screen and the pointer of the mouse .
<awaad> Any one  can help ?
<aperson> Mkools, I didn't want to resort to this right off, but try doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056099
<aperson> awaad, #kubuntu
<theadmin> awaad: Or maybe #kde, it seems like a kde issue
<Mkools> aperson: some related to mp3 players
<aperson> theadmin, it's more likely it's ubuntu's packages for kde
<aperson> theadmin, they're not always the greatest, I've had similar happen three times now :)
<ray_> i have mounted iso image.  but filename are shown as question marks ????.avi .... it is a foreign iso image.  how do tell ubuntu gnome to display font properly for those files ?
<theadmin> aperson: Nope, I did install KDE and it worked just fine, except for the fact that it ate a ton of my poor laptop's memory
<Mkools> aperson: naming this one libavutil49, libgsm1 etc
<obscurant1st> which is the best desktop for ubuntu? i use GNome , i dont like kde, anything other than this?
<aperson> Mkools, did you follow that post?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: XFCE is also officially supported
<aperson> obscurant1st, lxde will be shortly as well
<obscurant1st> theadmin, xfce, have you tried it?
<Mkools> aperson: I am following , but their are some problems related to mp3 players
<obscurant1st> aperson, lxde, have you tried it?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: It's not bad, but the filemanager is meh
<aperson> obscurant1st, not personally, if I'm going light, I'd go openbox
<Brodz9871> whats the software that gives me the taskbar that you see on the bottom of macs?
<airtonix> Brodz9871, docky or avant-window-manager
<Brodz9871> cheers
<obscurant1st> theadmin, sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop ?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: xubuntu-desktop
<aperson> obscurant1st, yes
<obscurant1st> aperson, openbox, how is it? is it good?
<aperson> err, theadmin has it
<Mkools> aperson: I think not of interest
<bazhang> obscurant1st, is this karmic 9.10
<airtonix> Brodz9871, i mean avant-window-navigator
<obscurant1st> bazhang, yep
<Brodz9871> cheers
<aperson> Mkools, did you follow that post?
<bazhang> obscurant1st, you may wish to try lubuntu-desktop then
<theadmin> bazhang: Is it stable, by the way?
<obscurant1st> lubuntu-desktop, have you tried it?
<bazhang> lxde desktop for karmic
<obscurant1st> theadmin, i am installing xubuntu btw
<obscurant1st> :D
<Mkools> aperson: followed, but I think not of interest? Can you solve some problems of mp3 player?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: I used LXDE some time ago, it seemed like a KDE kickoff
<obscurant1st> theadmin, so lxde is better than kde?
<crackguy> is there a way to reduce the bottom panel on ubuntu desktop to reduce the size further down from 23...
<aperson> Mkools, your problem is that you're missing apt keys.  That post will tell you how to fix launchpad apt keys
<obscurant1st> :o
<TxPitou> Mkools: mp3 player problem? what kind
<sejuk> lifa
<sejuk> lifa
<aperson> TxPitou, update manager is telling him that some of his updates are not trusted, they're missing apt keys
<theadmin> obscurant1st: I wouldn't say so... They just are alike
<aperson> TxPitou, regarding Mkools, that is
<TxPitou> add the key's in move on..
<obscurant1st> theadmin, there is no problem of installing different desktops right?
<obscurant1st> ior there is problems?
<serverduck> How can i fix my pppoe connection in ubuntu?sometimes it starts sometimes i have to sudo pppoeconf...it doesn't load youtube..then sudo pppoeconf and youtube loads....what is this?
<aperson> TxPitou, I've been trying to get them to do that, but I can't get them to discern which keys are missing :)
<theadmin> obscurant1st: There is no problem usually, however I dunno about LXDE
<TxPitou> apt-get update will cought up the repositories taht have no keys
<obscurant1st> no no, now i am installing xubuntu
<awaad> why ubuntu chose empathy to be it's default ?
<airtonix> crackguy, make it autohide
<aperson> When I disable my proxy settings via gnome-network-properties, it does not unset $http_proxy .  How can I go about fixing this?  I've exported it, but that only works in my current terminal
<TxPitou> awaad: dunno I removed it and using pidgin :)
<airtonix> awaad, because it has a better level of intergration with dbus and zeroconf than pidgin in its backend
<crackguy> airtonix, don't like it
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, you know how can i use video chat for gmail in pidgin?
<airtonix> crackguy, what do you use it for ?
<TxPitou> obscurant1st: nope, I dont sell my nekid body on video cam, if I want to talk to family I use a phone.. sorry low tech guy.
<asdf1> What is the good front end for sqlite
<Grey_Loki> Hi, I was in here a few minutes ago with an error. I've just tried installing the ATi drivers using jockey-gtk, and while it reports that the driver is installed and in use, i'm still getting the same error on boot. the xserver log mentions a fatal error - no screens found. Any help?
<crackguy> airtonix, am on dell mini, quite a small screen so many of the programs don't fit in the screen
<Mkools> aperson: their is video explaining adding apt keys but it's not running
<airtonix> crackguy, tried the global-menu-bar then? it helps reduce screenspace taken and doubles as a window list
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, hehe, lol, btw i am also not selling, but i'm becoming a lil bit fat, so my family wants to see me.. rofl
<aperson> airtonix, and doesn't have the greatest application support *yet*
<crackguy> airtonix, thanks, let me try
<airtonix> aperson, ?
<crackguy> airtonix, global-menu-bar
<aperson> airtonix, globalmenu, it doesn't work for all apps
<crackguy> airtonix, global-menu-bar not found
<aperson> crackguy, you need to find a repository for it
<TxPitou> obscurant1st: use your Iphone and send them a text picture..
<airtonix> crackguy, you need to install it from a ppa repo
<awaad> airtonix: How can I know more about integration with dbus and zeroconf ?
<crackguy> airtonix, what is a ppa?
<aperson> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<TxPitou> obscurant1st: personally I just use a throw away camera take pictures MAIL it to my folks they want to see pictures They can pay for development
<crackguy> aperson, thank you
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, i own an ipod touch, no camera, :(
<obscurant1st> TxPitou, lol
<theadmin> Woah woah woah. %) It got noisy here all of a sudden, I can't keep up anymore... Sorry for ot, whatever.
<obscurant1st> somebody someday told me how to limit the apt-get install bandwidth, and i did it, but now i want to remove the limit, i lose my txt file whre i had written that thing, anybody hv any idea?
<airtonix> awaad, research telepathy on ubuntu
<airtonix> crackguy, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/46186/screenshot_002_B1opxs.png
<TxPitou> okay, installed, avant-window-navigator, I run it it spit out "Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager." but compiz is running (3d cube mode) what the heck does avant want me to change in my settings?
<aperson> TxPitou, you're not running compiz, you need to have it on to run awn
<airtonix> crackguy, https://launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
<aperson> TxPitou, that, or enable metacity's compositioner
<ruien> does anyone else get "you do not have permission to access this page (the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation)" when trying to post a new thread in ubuntuforums.org? My username is about 9 months old, so I don't think it's still awaiting activation, and I have never posted before, so i don't think it has been disabled for spam.
<serverduck> How can i fix my pppoe connection in ubuntu?sometimes it starts sometimes i have to sudo pppoeconf...it doesn't load youtube..then sudo pppoeconf and youtube loads....what is this?
<bullgard> Why does '~$ cat /home/detlef/tmp/EmpathyDebugWindow20100310 | pastebinit; http://pastebin.com' work no more?
<aperson> ruien, did you ever activate your account via email?
<TxPitou> aperson: Its running, if I do my CTL-F11 I get a pretty cube. so its running.
<theadmin> bullgard: pastebin.com has been redesigned, it no longer works with pastebinit
<ruien> aperson: yes, I did.. 9 months ago..
<airtonix> bullgard, becuase pastebin.com has changed the way it works
<crackguy> does launchpad provide software repository?
<ruien> serverduck: do you have a router?
<jrib> !ppa | crackguy
<ubottu> crackguy: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<obscurant1st>  i think this is the biggest support channel? 1366 people
<obscurant1st> :o
<aperson> crackguy, that's the purpose of a ppa
<aperson> crackguy, err, launchpad
<theadmin> obscurant1st: Yeah, it's quite big :D
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  and its a slow day. ive seen 3000+ in here befor
<bullgard> theadmin: Can you recommend a substitute procedure?
<crackguy> aperson, lmao! am trying to find a way to add it in my software sources
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, 3000+ oh man, that is huge, o.O
<jrib> crackguy: what do you mean by "it"?
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  come in on release day
<theadmin> bullgard: Hm. For instane "cat $HOME/.bashrc | pastebinit -i - -b http://pastey.net" works for me
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, oh i see, btw which one will the next release any idea?
<crackguy> jrib, sorry, adding launchpad in my software sources
<aperson> crackguy, find a ppa you want, go to its launchpad page, find the line that says ppa:blah, and then do a sudo add-apt-repository ppa:blah
<obscurant1st> theadmin,  you hear that 3000+ man,
<obscurant1st> :o
<bullgard> theadmin, airtonix Thank you for your help.
<Dr_Willis> obscurant1st:  10.04 -  2010 - 4th month, :)
<jrib> crackguy: that statement does not make sense.  launchpad provides many different ppa
<chris_> heja m8s
<crackguy> jrib, excuse my lack of linuxowledge
<obscurant1st> Dr_Willis, oh, :D so nxt month huh.. :D
<theadmin> obscurant1st: Yeah... And on the release dates? Heck, it might even get to 5000
<jrib> crackguy: /why/ do you want to do this?
<crackguy> aperson, can't i add the whole launchpad in my software sources and apt-cache search the packages?
<theadmin> crackguy: Nope.
<obscurant1st> theadmin, nxt release date i ll defntly come here, i want to see that.. :D
<aperson> crackguy, no, that would take forever
<chris_> since i have installed syslog-ng on my ubuntu-server  i get some error at startup, maybe any1 can help me to get rid of it ? server still starts up as usual and syslog-ng works fine, i just dont get y this error appears now
<crackguy> alright, i get it now!
<theadmin> obscurant1st: That'd be april 2010, 29th or so
<obscurant1st> theadmin, oh, ok. thx
<_dreamy> do the kde packages make the system run slower ? or is it just my impression ?id love if some one could answer this .. ( idont mean using the KDE WM , i mean having the kde packages installed)
<theadmin> Where did those counters go? I can't find them anymore.
<Dr_Willis> _dreamy:  kde does take up more ram.. but on most mondernd pc's they can easially run kde.
<aperson> _dreamy, nope, unless your hdd was almost full, it shouldn't make a difference in io
<Dr_Willis> _dreamy:  just installing them.. shouldent slow down gnome or other desktops
<_dreamy> aperson: exaclty.. my HD is full ! .. ty so mutch for the info
<Dr_Willis> crackguy:  adding EVERY ppa on launchpad - is proberly not a good idea.
<_dreamy> ok ty everyones answer
<aperson> _dreamy, and even then, it shouldn't make much of a difference
<_dreamy> ok ty
<crackguy> Dr_Willis, I get it
<_dreamy> df
<aperson> When I disable my proxy settings via gnome-network-properties, it does not unset $http_proxy .  How can I go about fixing this?  I've exported it, but that only works in my current terminal
<Dr_Willis> df -h  :P
<Kartagis> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: -h flag doesn't seem to do anything
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  it should make the sizes be  in more human readable format
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Oh
<Dr_Willis> Dident look too closely eh? :)
<Kartagis> is there a problem with MSN with pidgin? I get Connection error from notification server
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  neat trick -  --->   df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Uh, what'd that do?
<blinkija> heloo :)
<aperson> Dr_Willis, that is a neat trick!
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  filters out the output...
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  :)
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  neat df trick #2 --->   df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<aperson> Dr_Willis, time to alias that one
<Dr_Willis> oops typo
<Dr_Willis>  watch 10 df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  yep thats my 'ShowDisks' alias
<aperson> oh sweet, df reports my sshfs's size
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: The first one still shows one of those which are not of any use
<Brodz9871> are there any emulators eg. wine, that are less fiddly to configure ?
<digitalfiz> when i installed proftpd the first time it asked me for either standalone or initd then i removed it and tried to reinstall it. how can i make that question be asked again cuz now it just assumes what i chose last time
<Dr_Willis> The 'watch' one is handy  to monitor disk copies and stuff
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: "none                   37G  9.7G   26G  28% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs"
<aperson> Brodz9871, no sir
<Dr_Willis> Brodz9871:  wine tecnically isent a emyulator. there are variants on wine such as cedega and a few others. but those are comercial
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  add another filter. to the -x
<Brodz9871> help:
<Brodz9871> brodie@brodie-laptop:/media/cdrom$ wine dawnofwar.exe
<Brodz9871> fixme:advapi:LookupAccountNameW (null) L"brodie" (nil) 0x33f864 (nil) 0x33f868 0x33f85c - stub
<Brodz9871> fixme:advapi:LookupAccountNameW (null) L"brodie" 0x132d18 0x33f864 0x12f410 0x33f868 0x33f85c - stub
<Brodz9871> err:msi:call_script Could not find CLSID for Windows Script
<Brodz9871> fixme:msi:ACTION_HandleStandardAction unhandled standard action L"SetODBCFolders"
<Brodz9871> fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub RemoveShortcuts -> 6 ignored L"Shortcut" table values
<Brodz9871> fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub RemoveFolders -> 15 ignored L"CreateFolder" table values
<FloodBot2> Brodz9871: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Brodz9871: Uh... Pastebin please...
<Dr_Willis> Brodz9871:  always check the wine app database for wine games.
<theadmin> o_O
<sugoruyo> hi folks, i'm having a huge problem with a RAID-0 setup and i really need to get to my data, has anyone ever done some troubleshooting on these things? maybe someone could help me?
<Brodz9871> checked. gold compatibility
<Dr_Willis> Brodz9871:  double check versions and the notes.
<Dr_Willis> it may be 'gold' with some tweaks
<aperson> Brodz9871, you're best off asking in #winehq
<Brodz9871> im noob. ok
<aperson> Brodz9871, they've always helped/fixed my problems
<aperson> Brodz9871, they may be a bit slow to reply, and some of them can come off the wrong way, but they're usually helpful in there :)
<blinkija> what are you talking about/
<crackguy> i am wondering, where is globalmenu installed.. how do i run the application now
<Dolp> Can anyone tell me how to get more than two "desk"s? as seen here http://frank0987.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/ubuntu1.jpg
<aperson> crackguy, best check globalmenu's website for that :)
<crackguy> aperson, they don't tell nothing
<blinkija> are you talking here just about ubuntu?
<Myrtti> blinkija: this is Ubuntu support channel
<blinkija> and?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Brodz9871
<ubottu> Brodz9871: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aperson> blinkija, this is a support channel.  If you have an question regarding support, this is your place.  Otherwise, off-topic discussion not regarding support can be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<sugoruyo> does anyone have experience with the software RAID system on linux?
<aperson> !ask, sugoruyo
<sugoruyo> i seem to be unable to start my array
<aperson> gah
<Dr_Willis> http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/Installation             Add Global Menu Panel Applet (or an equivalent name in you language) to the top panel
<sugoruyo> I have an array that was set up by a stupid NAS device which failed, and now i really need to get to my data, so i run Disk Utility
<sugoruyo> and it sees one of the disks as autodetected RAID component
<Kartagis> is there a problem with MSN with pidgin? I get Connection error from notification server
<sugoruyo> so it shows a RAID-0 Drive on the left
<aperson> Kartagis, are you running the latest pidgin?
<sugoruyo> but it reports missing components for the drive, as the other drive is reported as an ext3 formatted one rather than RAID autodetect
<TxPitou> mmm... is there a command line to check compiz is running ?
<jiehanzheng> Hello, how to disable the Ubuntu automount func.? I want to make a removable disk automount in my VirtualBox VM. Thanks!!
<Boondoklife> TxPitou: "ps -Al | grep compiz" would that not do what you want?
<aperson> that or pgrep compiz
<TxPitou> Boondoklife: yeah it give me nothing...
<crackguy> by "apt-get remove" will the system remove all the extras downloaded and installed with the package?
<Boondoklife> TxPitou: sounds like it isn't running.
<TxPitou> Boondoklife:  but I have it installed and I did have the wobbly /3d cube window but now seems to have stopped.. grrr
<Boondoklife> TxPitou: try "compiz --replace"
<vishal> PENCIL How to install?
<TxPitou> Boondoklife: bingo
<vishal> :)
<jiohdi> how do you stop the screen saver in UNR?
<aperson> jiohdi, do you want to disable it completely?
<Boondoklife> TxPitou: yea for some reason compiz must have died. just issue that command or reboot =P
<jiohdi> aperson: yes
<aperson> jiohdi, go to system>preferences>autostarted applications
<aperson> jiohdi, err, startup applications
<TxPitou> Boondoklife: thanks
<Dr_Willis> I just set the screensver to off i think.. then theres teh powersaving settings also to change
<jiohdi> aperson: the screensaver is already unchecked.... is the powersaver the one to uncheck?
<aperson> Dr_Willis, gnome-screensaver doesn't handle power stuff
<jiohdi> or powermanagement
<tomcheng76> Hi, can i copy word when i am inside urxvt ??
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  no.. thats the job of the power saver stuff
<aperson> jiohdi, no, did you restart yet?
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  select, middle click - perhaps.
<tomcheng76> Dr_Willis: exactly, but it is not inside clipboard
<jiohdi> aperson: no, I am on the system in question... but its perhaps powersaver related, as the screen just goes blank
<aperson> jiohdi, I have mine disabled just by unchecking the screensaver from startup
<jiohdi> aperson: the screensaver was already unchecked
<aperson> jiohdi, yeah, that would blank your screen yet iirc
<irvine> Hiyas... I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid last night, but now it won't allow me to log on... I had it set to auto logon before, now when I click my profile and enter password it loads for a sec and goes back to the log on screen...
<aperson> jiohdi, I know it was, you said that.  I'm giving you an example of my situation :P
<jiohdi> ok, restarting now
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  the selection buffer is NOT the same as the clipboard. There are tools to sync the 2
<aperson> jiohdi, you could just kill gnome-screensaver
<e04mk> ps ax |grep compiz
<TxPitou> I have 2 monitors, when I plug them both and run 'display' and click on find monitors it sees both, I set the proper refresh/size to the second monitor but even when "active" that monitor still doesnt  turn on (it tell me (monitor) invalid size, 1440x900 @60hz required) which is what I set teh display app to... any though ?
<tomcheng76> Dr_Willis: thanks. i will try to search the tools.
<Dr_Willis> tomcheng76:  gclipper or glipper is one such tool
<tomcheng76> ic.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm this 'global menu' panel applet is sort of nifty
<aperson> help! gnome-network-properties won't unset $http_proxy .  I can unset it, but that doesn't work permanently
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  did you unset it and then log out/back in?
<obscurant1st> using xsaw tv i can see my webcam but when i use camorama, its showing could not connect to video device at /dev/video0, can anybody help me to get it working?
<aperson> Dr_Willis, no, I didn't imagine I needed to, since you can set/change the setting without logging out
<iceroot> obscurant1st: is xsaw tv  also using /dev/video0?
<obscurant1st> iceroot, how can i check it?
<Lin> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so camorama
<aperson> Dr_Willis, oh, yes, I have actually
<Lin> try that
<iceroot> obscurant1st: dont know the program, check the settings
<aperson> Dr_Willis, not specifically for that reason, but I have restarted a few times since I tried disabling it via gnome-network-properties
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  i would like to see how one app can change a allready running terminals Enviromental variables with out beung ran by that terminsl
<obscurant1st> Lin, that didnt help
<irvine> any ideas on why i can't log on after upgrade to lucid?
<Lin> ok .. =(
<obscurant1st> iceroot, let me check!
<bazhang> irvine, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  other then that - ive no idea. I dont use proxys much. Ive never even noticed the http_proxy variable getting set
<irvine> cheers :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres a reason lucid is still called a 'alpha' :)
<irvine> i know ;) heheh
<aperson> Dr_Willis, dang, I knew I managed to unset it once before
<obscurant1st> iceroot, the device it is showing as camera in its settings
<obscurant1st> nothing else
<obscurant1st> :(
<malifal> aperson: did you go to system -> prefrences -> proxy and apply system-wide?
<racerx> Just had a blip in the be*matrix.. Rose St exchange Edinburgh...
<iceroot> obscurant1st: i huiss that program is not using /dev/video0
<aperson> malifal, that would be the afromented gnome-network-properties I said I was using :)
<malifal> aperson: ok, did you click on apply system wide?
<aperson> malifal, yessir
<obscurant1st> iceroot, so how can i check that? can i8 use lsusb in anywaty to see it?
<obscurant1st> i mean which dev it is using?
<aperson> s/afformented/aforementioned/
<aperson> malifal, I guess I never tried hitting reset and then apply system wide
<aperson> malifal, which did do the trick
<aperson> dangit, why didn't I think of that before
<aperson> thanks malifal, Dr_Willis
<Stargaze> still unable to have sound output, when i play an mp4 video file, restricted area's area's are installed, though
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  try vlc and mplayer, run player from terminal. Look for error messages/codec info messages
<eraggo> Stargaze: vlc works on mp4's :)
<Stargaze> not here
<eraggo> duh? o.O
<TxPitou> Stargaze: really?  how odd, it has internal codecs...
<Dr_Willis> a mp4 can use different codecs for audio i belive
<TxPitou> Stargaze: got all teh Gstreamer packages ?
<aperson> it's just a container, iirc
<Dr_Willis> yep all these .mp4 or .divx extensions just cause more annoyances. :)
<Dr_Willis> its all about the data and actual codecs used.
<aperson> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins? would install all of them
<Stargaze> installing gstream bluez and gstream esd
<TxPitou> aperson: dumb question, and probably only a matter of style, is there a difference between aptitute and apt-get ?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to install the ubuntu-restricted extras and the w32codecs from medibintu, and mplayer and vlc, and can play most anything
<TxPitou> Stargaze: Bluez ? tahts bluethooth libs
<Stargaze> not better
<aperson> TxPitou, aptitude is a package manager, like synaptic
<malifal> add to that -ugly packages and ffmpeg
<TxPitou> aperson: ok but synaptic is a gui interface that uses apt-get doesnt it ?
<aperson> TxPitou, it handles apt for you
<Stargaze> what gstream packages should i look for?
<aperson> TxPitou, if you run just aptitude, you'll get a curses interface
<bdfoster_iPhone> heyoh
<orson> TxPitou: it's a frontend to apt, not apt-get
<aperson> as is aptitude :)
<hipitihop> I have a MS bluetooth mouse and leyboard...although I can pair them with 'sudo hidd --search' and use them ok, they frequntly and regularly timeout, so I have to repait again. How do I stop this from happening ?
<TxPitou> *confused* but taht is ok...  looks for more info
<orson> aperson: which is the better one :)
<aperson> orson, I heart aptitude
<TxPitou> aperson: looked for aptitute... no package ... hummm... guess Ill search in synaptic
<orson> TxPitou: apt-get, aptitude, synaptics, kpackage etc. are all just frontends to apt
<aperson> TxPitou, it's installed already
<vishal> How to install PENCIL ?:)
<abhi_nav> vishal: what is pencil?
<TxPitou> aperson: humm I have no aptitute in gui, and aptitute command responds not valid command in terminal
<aperson> TxPitou, aptitu*d*e
<Stargaze> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhi_nav> vishal: sudo apt-get install pencil
<TxPitou> aperson:  :P
<MixLaToR> Hey guys...i just installed my GSM network...but the WiFi has been disabled :S and wont work again  !
<aperson> TxPitou, rarely do I ever use the interface for aptitude, you can work it much like any other apt command
<TxPitou> aperson: wow flash back to 1977 ascii interface.. lol
<aperson> TxPitou, believe it or not, some people prefer a terminal over a gui
<nyaa> hey, is there a way to set a process to run on one core without knowing its pid, or when you start the process?
<zus> hello
<Dr_Willis> I still have several 'serial terminals' laying about :)
<TxPitou> aperson: but so much easier to just apt-get <command> than tht ascii interface lol
<MixLaToR> Hey guys...i just installed my GSM network...but the WiFi has been disabled :S and wont work again  !
<aperson> TxPitou, and like I said, rarely do you actually need to use the interface.  sudo aptitde install foo
<LaeTo> Hello All...
<aperson> TxPitou, I mean, anywhere you see apt-get, you can replace with aptitude
<LaeTo> If I have multiple DISPLAY then how can I come to know all those DISPLAY's value by just one command ?
<TxPitou> Dr_Willis: I actually terminal to a BBS not 3 days ago... now there was a flashback to the 80's
<ddole> does anyone knows how can i have win-d shourcut in ubuntu?
<LaeTo> and with their logged-in user
<LaeTo> as it can be seen with gdmflexiserver, but I need the console based solution.
<koltroll> Hi people. I have asked about tihs before. Compiz is dead slow for me when it comes to restoring the desktop after I've done "Show Desktop". Any idea why this is?
<LaeTo> TxMatt, alt+ctl+d
<LaeTo> oops it is for ddole
<koltroll> Eg, I first click "Show desktop" then click it again. It takes several seconds before restoring all the windows.
<ddole> ty LaeTo
<ddole> how can i access the top menu using keyboard shourtcuts: Application|Places|Systems
<LaeTo> ddole, alt+f1
<abhi_nav> ddole: alt + f1 and then use arrow keys
<ddole> cool, ty
<JarRoDk> hallow
<LaeTo> ddole, now google for the rest of shortcuts
<JarRoDk> can i ask about debian ?
<JarRoDk> here ?
<ikonia> JarRoDk: in #debian sure
<LaeTo> If I have multiple DISPLAY then how can I come to know all those DISPLAY's value by just one command ?
<brutus> hey....I need to include the X library for a particular application I'm installing...it says it needs to include /usr/X11R6/lib....but I can't find that on my machine...any help?
<aperson> LaeTo, echo $DISPLAY ?
<jared> hi, does anyone know if the ATI HD5000 series is supported yet in ubuntu?
<LaeTo> aperson, that will show only for the current DISPLAY only. What about multple display which I do have.
<toader> hi, can i read a file through ftp?
<ruien> brutus: there is a /usr/lib/X11   I'm not sure if that's similar, but it seems to make more sense logically
<TxPitou> jared: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sim_sim> Hi all, i'm experiencing trouble with the sound with Karmic (I suspect PulseAudio -> by the way the daemon restart automatically, i can't really kill it, if someone has an hint..). The problem is : the sound slowly decrease, until I hear nothing => I can not hear anymore sound then, even when playing with the volume wheel. Spent ~3hours, crawling and trying, but still does not work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<soicon> sim_sim: try removing it, yet?
<sim_sim> soicon, nop, like aptitude purge ?
<soicon> aptitude remove ....
<soicon> then reinstall if you really need it
<soicon> :D
<baba_b00ie> is there antivirus software besides clam for ubuntu? i want to use my linux machine to do scans on windows/ntfs formatted hard drives
<brutus> ruien, hmmm...there is, but shouldn't it have stuff like glut.h, WinUtil.h and other C files? doesn't have any of that
<sim_sim> soicon, lol ok, but I may need some kind of sound server. Well, i give it a try
<ruien> brutus: that _is_ what you would expect from a lib directory. I see what you're saying.. let me see if I can dig up any info on it
<lao5> dear all, my 'unlock' button of 'time and date settings' is disabled, why?
<rionstrife> hi i have ubuntu 9.04
<rionstrife> when i tried to upgrade it prints an error
<TxPitou> !hello | rionstrife
<DANI_> ola
<mari> ola..
<ubottu> rionstrife: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nibbler> lao5: you are the main (first) user of this ubuntu?
<rionstrife> segmentation fault
<rionstrife> :D
<TxPitou> !es | Dani
<ubottu> Dani: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rionstrife> can u help me..?
<TxPitou> !es | mari
<ubottu> mari: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mari> adios
<lao5> nibbler: sorry, what 's main (first) user?
<Torrentow> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DANI_> irse a tomar por culo gilipollas
<nibbler> lao5: the user you created while installing ubuntu
<lao5> nibbler: yeah
<ruien> brutus: do you know exactly which header file it's trying to #include?
<nyaa> wuwu I beat windows in wow fps
<DANI_> comemela
<sim_sim> soicon, it works ! Yet when i launch vlc from the console. It kind of crash : pulse initialization failed. Maybe some cleanup needed
<nibbler> lao5: then i am sorry, but have no idea :|
<brutus> yup...it's trying to use X11/Xmu/WinUtil.h
<lao5> nibbler: :-( , that's ok.
<lao5> nibbler: maybe i need to reboot.
<DANI_> gili
<baba_b00ie> is there antivirus software besides clam for ubuntu? i want to use my linux machine to do scans on windows/ntfs formatted hard drives
<DANI_> pollas
<DANI_>  come mela
<sim_sim> soicon, oups NOP. It still does not work ... T_T sounds is inaudible
<DANI_> cabron
<nibbler> lao5: there is not many things that really do require a reboot, its maybe worth a try but.... i dont believe so
<abhi_nav> baba_b00ie: there are other but clam is foss. see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nibbler> lao5: you talk about rightclicking on the clock in the upper right corner, adujust date&time, set system time by the way?
<Stargaze> kernel update needs reboot, but you can use ksplice
<lao5> nibbler: yeah
<baba_b00ie> thanks abhi_nav
<ruien> brutus: i'm currently *looking at* apt-get install libxmu-dev, but I haven't run anything. One really dodgy web source seems to imply that package has what you need.
<abhi_nav> baba_b00ie: hmm :-)
<lao5> Stargaze: i did an update today
<nibbler> lao5: i'm not so sure, but for me it looks like your user could lack sudo rights, which i dont believe. you have other problems like this when doing system updates, installs etc?
<lao5> Stargaze: but without reboot requiring
<lao5> nibbler: not yet.
<nibbler> Stargaze: kernel update needs reboot for inserting new hardware or using new kernel. for that i'd not say it generally needs a reboot....
<lao5> nibbler: i could use sudo in the terminal
<nibbler> lao5: assumed so :\ well, maybe for now, use other means to change your time setup? what do you want to achive?
<lao5> nibbler: yeah. i want to see why the button disabled.
<nibbler> lao5: use the source, luke ;-)
<aperson> brutus, find / -name WinUtil.h ?
<lao5> nibbler: oh. thanks.
<brutus> aperson, doesn't return anything...need to find the package to install
<warriorforgod> nyaa: When I used to play wow I would run it under wine in linux at 1650x1080 and it was great.
<aperson> brutus, xlibs-dev
<nyaa> warriorforgod I used to run it before wotlk and it was incredible, but they made it less good with wotlk it seems. I was able to make it better than windows by just a smidge with basic fiddling with its nice level, and also by putting all wine and .exe processis on the mostly unused 4th core
<aperson> warriorforgod, that's great!, but not quite what this channel is for.  Do you have a support question?
<aperson> err, sorry warriorforgod didn
<aperson> t mean to direct that at you
<nyaa> hey, sorry aperson. even if it seems more game related than linux related, if processor coordination is a problem in any degree, or could be better, I think that's important.
<nyaa> I won't bring it up again, I don't mean to derail or flame.
<ddavids> hello all
<ddavids> pls i installed songbird from the internet after a few weeks, i got to the office and its not opening. i got some gstreamer errors at the command line but i dont know wht to do?
<aperson> ddavids, first off, where and how did you install songbird?
<code> anyone out there?
<code> hello?
<TxPitou> code: nope where all inside
<ddavids> aperson: i installed it from the internet
<code> heehee. wow.
<code> ok so i have been playing with Xubuntu for about 3 weeks now. I AM IN LOVE!
<aperson> ddavids, from where and how?, the internet is huge sir
<ddavids> http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-install-songbird-music-player-in.html
<code> guess what.... just guess....
<ddavids> aperson: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-install-songbird-music-player-in.html
<code> alright ill tell you. I am running Xubuntu on a emachine 600 mhz pc
<TxPitou> code:  I dont guess, but I am sure your going to lead to a aquestion that needs technical help
<bdfoster_iPhone> ... ok
<bullgard> stfu | LetoThe2nd:
<Salz`> hi all, connected my secound hdd via sata while running ubuntu. Sadly ubuntu dosent automount it. Is there an way to manual start the prozess?
<bullgard> !stfu | LetoThe2nd
<ubottu> LetoThe2nd: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<TxPitou> !mount | Salz`
<ubottu> Salz`: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> Salz`:  add a proper entry to the fstab for any extra filesystems
<code> This machine would take over 20min to load WinXP. running Xubuntu, it detected my USB WiFi, and loaded in less then a min.
<aperson> code, congrats, do you have a question that needs to be answered?
<TxPitou> code: go forth and convert all those windows infidels..
<Salz`> so, there is no automated way, just the good old by-hand-way?
<code> i am very impressed. and YES! i do have a question.
<aperson> ddavids, can you pastebin the errors you're getting?
<kafemin> Привет, Hello!
<erUSUL> hi
<TxPitou> !ru | kafemin
<ubottu> kafemin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TxPitou> Morning erUSUL
<code> A co-worker is trying to install Xubuntu on his machine.
<Dr_Willis> Salz`:  thers proberly sopme gui tools.. but i can put an entry in /etc/fstab in the time it would take me to load any gui tools
<warriorforgod> aperson: np.
<Dr_Willis> Salz`:  also it depends on the filesystem in use.
<erUSUL> TxPitou: afternoon here :)
<code> i dont know why, but he set his bios (boot sequence) to load Floppy, DVD, CD, USB, then HD.
<digitalfiz> is there anyway to make it so even though i close out a program it doesnt clear out the clipboard of anything i copied from that program?
<Dark-Sun> Hi people
<code> but the disk isn't reading.
<aperson> Salz`, pysdm is a gui to edit the fstab
<Mattkjhkjhjk> wow?
<code> it goes straight to HD
<Mattkjhkjhjk> downloads wwow?
<Mattkjhkjhjk> help me
<Mattkjhkjhjk> downloads wowo?
<aperson> digitalfiz, it shouldn't in the first place
<Mattkjhkjhjk> have a link downloads wow?
<Dr_Willis> digitalfiz:  use some of the various clipboard manager tools. many of them have a 'history' feature that keeps the clipboards
<aperson> !ops Mattkjhkjhjk
<Dark-Sun> windows ping is ok for linux, but Helena's ping goes TIME OUT, any suggestion?
<Salz`> thanks, cu
<code> Can I use the Xubuntu USB startup to get his pc to load Xubuntu?
<code> (hes running Win95 right now)
<Mattkjhkjhjk> don'y have link wow?
<Dr_Willis> well i was about to tell salz' that ive had Pysdm really goof things up.. but too late
<digitalfiz> apelgate, if i copy text from gedit or firefox or really anywhere if i close it the text i copied from that program no longer exists. ubuntu has always done this for me
<Mattkjhkjhjk> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> Mattkjhkjhjk:  Huh?
<code> also, he has no internet access.
<Dr_Willis> !info glipper
<Mattkjhkjhjk> search the link to downloads game pc wow..... have it?
<Dark-Sun> windows ping is ok for linux, but Helena's ping goes TIME OUT, any suggestion?
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 632 kB
<ddavids> aperson: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EMMUJQuK
<hwilde> Mattkjhkjhjk, go to google and search.  stop asking here
<Dr_Willis> Mattkjhkjhjk:  the World Of warcraft homepage has downloads
<Mattkjhkjhjk> ok thanks
<erUSUL> Dark-Sun: what/who is helena?
<Mattkjhkjhjk> bye
<erUSUL> !details | Dark-Sun
<ubottu> Dark-Sun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * Dr_Willis wonders about people sometimes...
<Dark-Sun> erUSUL: yes, she's my Linux Mint 8
<TxPitou> Dr_Willis: I stop woindering a long time.. lol Mute is a great option
<Dark-Sun> ubottu: generating.. please wait...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Evet> how to stop network-manager app to modify /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> Dark-Sun: so a ping from helena to your linux box timeouts or what?
<Dr_Willis> Im wondering at these usb 'resets' im seeing in dmesg output.. could it be the Hard drive is going into some power saveing mode and goofing some things up?
<gamesNvideos> !ubuntuultimate
<Dr_Willis> usb 2-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<gamesNvideos> !ubuntu ultimate
<code> QUESTION: Does Blender run faster under Xubuntu then Windows? AND if I upgrade to a quad core proccessor from a pent4 will this increase my Render time?
<Dark-Sun> erUSUL: no! helena tries to ping. but no result
<gamesNvideos> is ubuntu ultimate supported?
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  ubuntuUltimate is not supported here..
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  its just ubuntu with extra packages installed by default I belive.. not really worth messing with
<digitalfiz> apelgate, even as far back as feisty it was an idea to stop that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityFeistyIdeas/Usability about halfway down the page is what im talking about.  i figured there has to be some switch to enable/disable that feature
<erUSUL> Dark-Sun: what is pinging? maybe the target has firewall and just drops pings that will result in timeout
<gamesNvideos> is there a version of ubuntu that is best for gamers trying to save system resources and have needed emulation software at the same time?
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  best for 'gamers' is a rather vague term. I would say Not really.
<digitalfiz> apelgate, i can see it as being a memory saver but its more of an annoyance for me because i open text files with info i have to copy/paste into another screen all day and it sucks having to leave it open till i paste then go back to it and close it just a productivity issue i guess
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  if you want to save ram, use a minimal window manager/desktop
<Sacho> emulation software and saving system resources don't generally go hand in hand
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  but even then the memory saved will proberly be minimal.  a few 100mb perhaps
<Dark-Sun> erUSUL: crazy FIREWAL! I should suggest it myself!
<Dark-Sun> erUSUL: thank you
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, what options are there besides xubuntu?
<Dark-Sun> erUSUL: ;)
<erUSUL> Dark-Sun: no problem
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  xubuntu is  the xfce DESKTOP. theres other WINDOW MANAGERS you can use.
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  theres also lubuntu (which uses lxde desktop)
<jiehanzheng> Hello, how to make a USB device automount in the VM? Currently I have to check the device name manually. Thank you!!
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, you mean like metacity?
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  meticity is the default gnome window manager.. yes
<gamesNvideos> is lubuntu supported?
<soicon> lubuntu ? is it ok? is there anyone used it already ?
<airtonix> gamesNvideos, some window managers are also desktop environments
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  10.04 will have lubuntu as an official release i belive
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  its in teh repos now. but it has 'issues'
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, what window manager saves the most ram?
<hwilde> gamesNvideos, ice window manager is relatively lightweight
<TxPitou> Dr_Willis: you do seem to know alot :)
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  logical speking the.. most minimal one would...
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  but then again.. you start loseing features you may want.. to save 10mb of ram...
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, you said it would be like 100 mb
<tomcheng76> Dr_Willis: autocutsel works very well or syncing firstcut, primary and selection buffer, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  going from a DESKTOP to just a window manager would..
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  differance btween different window managers are not as great
<IRA_36> hi i wanted to ask whats the best way to make backup on 9.10?
<dataHeist> Wow... small channel =)
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, how do you use just a window manager without the desktop?
<dabaR> IRA_36: backup of what/how much data?
<TxPitou> dataHeist: and all here to answer a question
<dataHeist> TxPitou: heh... only one op...
<Blues-Man> hi all I have karmic with 2.6.31-20 but i can't mount an ext4 device, how to?
<dataHeist> weird :)
<gamesNvideos> im sorry about the flood of questions
<TxPitou> !ext4 | Blues-Man
<dabaR> Blues-Man: what did you try, what was the error?
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:  install one.. and select it at the GDM login screen
 * dataHeist is trying to upgrade libgnutls26 for use with the latest weechat... still running jaunty
<crackguy> does "apt-get remove" as well remove all the extras or dependencies along with the software?
 * TxPitou looks at the bot... you dont know anything about ext4..... bad bot
<paranoid_pedlar> what is the program called that edits the global menu?
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, is there any thing that describes this in more detail, and clairifies things?
<dabaR> crackguy: no, you should use aptitude for that reason. To install and uninstall
<dataHeist> is there an easy way to upgrade libgnutls26 on 9.04 using the package from 9.10?
<Blues-Man> dabaR, it was an HAL error, I have rebooted and now it is mounted :) thanks anyway
<Myrtti> dataHeist: it's the only *visible* op
<IRA_36> whole OS i mean i want to try different things so if there is any problem in the future i could just backup everything i think at the moment i have around 10gb in total can i make like sort of back up in windows? or make usb stick backup or something?
<dabaR> paranoid_pedlar: maybe alacarte
<crackguy> !aptitude
<paranoid_pedlar> dabaR, thanks, I will check this out
<gamesNvideos> Dr_Willis, and by 'this' i mean every thing we've spoke of concerning desktops and window managers
<dabaR> IRA_36: you should start by googling for "backup ubuntu"
<TxPitou> IRA_36: there are a few backup utilities you can use , check the ubuntu software centre
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<gamesNvideos> aw shucks he left
<IRA_36> k <dabaR> <TxPitou> tnx
 * jiehanzheng wondering anyone can help me solve the VirtualBox USB automount problem?
<dabaR> IRA_36: actually, the top two for "ubuntu backup" seem like the way to go.
<Dr_Willis> gamesNvideos:   check google and the 'window  managers for x' homepage it has some info on different wm's
<gamesNvideos> jiehanzheng, try #vbox
<ddavids1> aperson: have u been able to decipher the log...?
 * dataHeist needs help upgrading libgnutls26... Is there nobody that can assist ?
<jiehanzheng> gamesNvideos: Yes, but they don't know about it, most of them uses OSE version ...
<aperson> ddavids1, I wasn't aware you pasted one
<TxPitou> dataHeist: sudo apt-get upgrade libgnutls26?
<gamesNvideos> jiehanzheng, i dont think puel works with usb
<aperson> ddavids1, I got it, I'll take a look, sorry, I was eating breakfast
<gamesNvideos> could be wrong
<dataHeist> TxPitou: I need a newer version than what is in the repositories
<ddavids1> pls i installed songbird from the internet after a few weeks, i got to the office and its not opening. i got some gstreamer errors at the command line but i dont know wht to do? i installed it from here - http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2010/02/how-to-install-songbird-music-player-in.html
<gamesNvideos> thanks dr
<TxPitou> dataHeist: only way I hear of using 910 libs in 9.04 would be to download the package and manually do it
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  try the latest songbird from the songbird homepage
<dataHeist> TxPitou: Aren't there testing repositories or something for 9.04 with newer version of packages?
<aperson> ddavids1, fwiw, try to find .deb packages to install instead of manually installing things.  Maintenance will be much easier in the long run.
 * jiehanzheng just want to make the USB devices automount inside VM. Currently I can see my device in the list, I can use them after checking them. I just want them "auto-check" ... I have already added them into filter list, but it took no effects.
<TxPitou> dataHeist: unless the libs are on freshmeat.net then you can just tarball it in place :)
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: i can do tht but i'll like to get rid of all these loose files lying around my system...any clues?
<dataHeist> TxPitou: Hrmmm... Guess I'll grab the one from the 9.10 packages
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  this is why if i use for example that tar.gz binary version of songbird i JUST install it in the users home dir. i DONT install it system wide.
<theadmin> Is there any good CAS in Ubuntu's repos?
<TxPitou> !cas
<airtonix> ddavids1, also, you don't need to move it to the /opt directory just extract into somewhere logical on your home folder.
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: how do u do tht pls?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  i get the tar.gz extract it to the users home.. and run it from there.
<crackguy> aptitude is awesome
<ddavids1> airtonix: sorry, im a noob and just following the instructions...
<rfajardo> hi there, I have compiled a "build-generic" kernel following the kernelcompile guidelines of Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> http://s3.amazonaws.com/download.songbirdnest.com/installer/linux/x86_64/Songbird_1.4.3-1438_linux-x86_64.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  download, extract.. run...
<rfajardo> but now I cannot install the generic-headers because they depend on the "general" linux-headers
<nomnex> were are the modules on 9.10? This was the path on 9.04  "/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/panasonic-laptop.ko"
<rfajardo> and they were not compiled
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  looks like songbird and ubuntu are fighting again.. latest is not working here.
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  i recall ages ago there being some ubuntu package that you removed that would 'fix' it some times
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: i had the old one but i wantd the latest, hance my dilemma
<titanioverde> Good morning. Someone expert in GRUB, here?
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: which package is tht pls?
<dabaR> !anyone | titanioverde
<ubottu> titanioverde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  i dont rember
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  proberly somthing with gstreamer.
<Dr_Willis> http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/songbird_crashes_in_ubuntu_9_10_even_in_safe_mode
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: i cant ever recall removin anything gstreamer in it... cos i think i knw it makes my media work...
<TxPitou> nomnex: all my *.ko files are located in "/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic" try ' locate -eiL p*.ko ' and see what it finds for you
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: is it possible then to remove the gstreamer packages and reinstall them?
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: do u think that will help subsequently?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  theres dozens of 'possible fix's' on web sites
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/songbird_fails_to_start_on_fedora_11_with_undefined_symbol_in_libgstdeinterlace_so
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  the first 'fix' worked here for me so far
<dataHeist> can you use aptitude to install .deb files?
<dataHeist> or is dpkg preferable?
<theadmin> dataHeist: No, you use dpkg for that
<orson> dataHeist: use dpkg
<dataHeist> can you view dependencies only using dpkg?
<dataHeist> i mean, view without installing a package?
<theadmin> Any good CAS in Ubuntu's repos? Anyone, plz, i don't wanna go buy WIRIS
<xuli> ola
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what a CAS or WIRIS is
<xuli> ok
<dabaR> dataHeist: also gdebi.
<xuli> wath?
<datacrusher> wtf?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: CAS is Computer Algebra System, WIRIS is an example of such
<xuli> my is español
<dabaR> !es | xuli
<ubottu> xuli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TxPitou> !es | xuli
<xuli> xao
<dataHeist> dabaR: I'm really just trying to view dependencies for a given package
<nomnex> TxPitou, can't find it. I am looking for the fujitsu_laptop.ko module
<arch0njw> dataHeist:  From here (http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/packaging.html) -- "dpkg -s package | grep ^Depends:".  Replace "package" with the name of the package.
<titanioverde> Understood. - I know this is not the better channel for it, but if you allow me, I'm a bit lost. - I installed a Debain apart, but it didn't left a GRUB entry. I tried Super GRUB disk, but it doesn't boot.
<arch0njw> dataHeist:  That appears to work for installed packages though... hmm...
<dataHeist> arch0njw: sweet... thanks.. ;)
<dataHeist> arch0njw: oh... ermmm....
<nomnex> TxPitou, it was there before: /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/nnnnnn-laptop.ko on 9.04
<raven> i need a replacement for CUBASE - any ideas?
<theadmin> titanioverde: Have you tried "sudo update-grub"?
<dataHeist> right now, when i do a dpkg -i, i get dependency warnings, but the package is installed without configuring
<titanioverde> theadmin: First news. Trying now.
<dataHeist> maybe dpkg has a switch to stop from installing if dependencies aren't met?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dataHeist>  man dpkg
<dataHeist> :)
<rfajardo> dataheist, you can force it if you like
<dabaR> dataHeist: I was just typing that for you
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall dpkg installing if deps are not met...
<rfajardo> dataheist, or you can search for the missing package and install it
<orson> dataHeist: "sudo aptitude -f install" to resolve dependencies
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: it worked, the first tweak
<dataHeist> don't want to force... just want to view dependencies and grab those...
<bdfoster_iPhone> u
<TxPitou> nomnex: 9.10 uses 2.6.31-20-generic
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  isent google handy :)
<ddavids1> but do i always have to do tht?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: you can run: sudo apt-get -f install    and it will try and fx stuff ;)
<rfajardo> dataHeist, try and say you don't want to install
<arch0njw> dataHeist:  do you have the deb?  And yes there is a switch to stop install of dep debs
<dataHeist> orson: I can't automatically resovle these dependencies.. they aren't in the repository
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  make a script that does the export and runs songbird
<titanioverde> theadmin: I'm using Mint 8, based on Ubuntu 9.10. It has that grub.cfg file, instead of menu.lst. update-grub asks me to create menu.lst
<beware> i have a feature request for ubuntu
<paranoid_pedlar> alacarte saved my configuration, but it doesn't apply to the menu. Do I have to press revert? I don't think that would make sense. Any ideas?
<dataHeist> But, it's a slippery slope... each dependency has even more dependencies :(
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<theadmin> titanioverde: That's pretty strange, try "update-grub2" instead
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, so the way to get songbird working is to intall or update gstreamer-plugins-good ?
<raven> i need a replacement for CUBASE - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> raven: lmms
 * dataHeist reads dpkg man page
<arch0njw> dataHeist:  that is so true at times.
<nomnex> TxPitou, yes, is there any change (mdoules or modules location?) I am looking in the /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic and can't find these modules
<hystreni> hmm... can any1 give me a link to download mumble 1.2.2 becouse when i press find update on mumble itself i get a link to 1.1.4
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  seems thers some gstreamer issues with songbird again..  it seems they get fixed.. then break again..
<paradoxuncreated> raven: have you tried Energy XT?
<aperson> titanioverde, edit /etc/default/grub , not anything in /boot
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, i mean you just tried latest songbird from their website? and you didnt have gstreamer-plugins-good ?
<aperson> !grub2 > titanioverde
<ubottu> titanioverde, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  correct.. it had issues.
<Jehah> Quick Q: How can I know if there is a reported problem with Ubuntu's clock?
<raven> paradoxuncreated, i do not want a demo....
<bdfoster_iPhone> I installed b43legacy drivers by way of b43fwcutter, and when I did the restart it is using a driver called b43-pci-bridge and wireless isn't working
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: https://launchpad.net/~slicer/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  had to    export LD_BIND_NOW=1, then ran ./songbird
<rfajardo> you can also try --simulate
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  no idea what LD_BIND_NOW does
<nomnex> TxPitou, I got it I guess, and yes, the path has changed since 9.04: /2.6.31-19-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/fujitsu-laptop.ko
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: pls dont loose me, i dont think i follow
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: ALT F2?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  follow what?
<paranoid_pedlar> how do I apply the changes in alacarte?
<airtonix> !info gstreamer-plugins-good
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:slicer/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: or shld i do it thru main menu?
<titanioverde> theadmin: /etc/default/grub? There I go. - Oh, and I've got a separated /boot partition. This won't bring me problems, right?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  do what exactly?
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-plugins-good does not exist in karmic
<theadmin> titanioverde: Should not
<ddavids1> can i add it thru the main menu?
<aperson> paranoid_pedlar, it should be instant you make changes
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: tey apply on the fly as I recall, just click close after sorting your stuff, should be ok
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  add WHAT exactly?  You have lost me
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: the script pls
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  MAKE a script..   or put the export command in your .bashrc or .bash_profile perhaps
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: can i paste it in the command thru the main menu?
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: is it ok?
<Jehah> Q: How can I know if there is a reported problem with Ubuntu's clock?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Jehah
<ubottu> Jehah: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, alacarte still shows them, and I rebooted just in case, but the global menu is not showing the edit
<arch0njw> dataHeist:  if you have the DEB file, this command will work:  "dpkg --info 'DEB file name here' | grep Depends:"
<CosmicRay> Does anybody know if LTS has been discontinued?  the download link, as well as any info about it, seems to have been scrubbed from the website
<ddavids1> Dr_Willis: sorry but i dont knw how?
<hanc> would someone mind helping me i have several questions about running ubuntu on a hp dv6-2190us, i can get 9.04 to run in virtual box, but on a full install it wont recognize the wireless card
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  .bashrc is a text file you can edit
<hystreni> ActionParsnip,  nah still have 1.1.8 :S
<theadmin> ddavids1: Put this into a .sh file: http://pastebin.com/22p3Ng5a
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: thats all i know dude, i ditched gnome desktop a while back
<hanc> if you have any suggestions please msg me
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, what are you using now?
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: what release are you on?
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: lxde baby :)
<arch0njw> CosmicRay: the next release will be an LTS.  The current LTS is 8.04.
<robbit10> How do I request the one-to-last entry of an array? I mean for example, if I have 8 values in an array, i want to request the 7th?
<orson> dataHeist: dpkg-deb --info file.deb
<dataHeist> arch0njw: thanks ;) I'm chatting with the weechat folks about compiling the latest from scratch :)
<theadmin> ddavids1: Then, put that file in the Songbird folder, and run it instead of songbird. It should also be executable
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, why?
<robbit10> oops
<dataHeist> orson: thanks to you, as well
<robbit10> wrong channel
<robbit10> sorry people
<CosmicRay> arch0njw: but why is the 8.04 LTS gone from the website?
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: i like its lightning quickness and no nonesense
<hystreni> ActionParsnip,  i ahve mumble 1.1.8 on ubuntu 9.10
<CosmicRay> I still have the ISO I downloaded on Jan. 26, but it's not there now
<blackxored> robbit10, definitely, which language?
<LaeTo> How to kill a particular DISPLAY with gnome-session-save ?
<robbit10> blackxored: PHP
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: the repo has 1.2.2 for karmic, did the command i gave not give the new version?
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, no nonsense? does that mean you have to edit configurations by file?
<Jehah> Thank you ActionParsnip
<sambagirlx> hey is there a way to update from hardy to the current level?
<ActionParsnip> paranoid_pedlar: some but there are many guis, i just dont like this who compiz by default, bloat that comes with ubuntu so i use minimal and then install lxde, works great and keeps the system small and punchy
<arch0njw> CosmicRay: it is there.  On the download page, you need to click the text "Alternative download options,..." and "Download 8.04 LTS" is there.
<CosmicRay> arch0njw: ah, I see that now.  thank you.
<arch0njw> sambagirlx: I suggest waiting until end-of-April and directly upgrade to 10.04. That will be an LTS-to-LTS upgrade which is typically well supported.
<trijntje> sambagirlx: no, but you can upgrade from hardy ro the next version
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, noob moment, how did you isntall gstreamer-plugins-good ? medibuntu ?
<paranoid_pedlar> ActionParsnip, I hear that. I don't know why, but back in the day, compiz was snappier on my older laptop, now on my new one it's slower. I don't know why though.
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ddavids1> theadmin: i have checked home but there is no .sh file... i only saw a .ssh folder...
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, "Följande paket har hållits tillbaka:
<hystreni>   mumble"
<theadmin> ddavids1: CREATE a text file with extension .sh
<theadmin> ddavids1: Something like myscript.sh
<craig_gnome> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: sounds like held back, am i right
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  no idea really :)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the file extension is moot in linux
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, oh sry... forgot to translate, but yeah
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, woe is me
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: try the ppa: ppa:bojo42/ppa   remove the one you just added
<sambagirlx> ﻿trijntje how would i do that?
<sambagirlx> without using a cd/dvd?
<sambagirlx> can i online do it?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if the file is executable it will be treated as one, the file extension is not interpretted like it is in windows
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, then what?
<trijntje> sambagirlx: you have to wait untill april till the next version is released
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bojo42/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<paranoid_pedlar> Is it just me, or are there to many different package managers for ubuntu.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: True... Hm... Wait, so it means if file is an HTML page and i make it a .jpg, it will be still threated as HTML? %)
<sambagirlx> ahh
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: it gets held back as the dependancies it needs cannot be met
<sambagirlx> ok
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: sure
<trijntje> sambagirlx: than you can just run the update without needing a cd
 * theadmin tries
<anteaya> Is there something called a switch or switches with points the compiler at library paths to assist with debugging?
<orson> theadmin: don't use "./songbird" there, as it will expect songbird in $PWD. use /path/to/songbird or just "songbird"
<anteaya> s/with/which
<theadmin> orson: Told him to put it in songbird dir :/
<Threetimes> Hi, I can't get a 1440*900 resolution. My card is a GF730
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, still 1.1.8... isint there an install file on some site? so i can do it manually?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its handy for users to see file extensions but the file will still open as nomal
<anteaya> I can't seem to locate anything using a search
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: you could run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install mumble
<paranoid_pedlar> songbird is overkill for me, since when did listening to music become so complicated? I prefer the old fashioned way of pressing play, then walk away. just walk away. "set it and forget it!" ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I created an HTML page and renamed it to .jpg, it opens in eog instead of firefox
<Haffe> That was before the digital music collection paradigm.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: in terminal it doesnt matter, its just a file
<titanioverde> os-prober searches for every OS, except the current one, right?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, yeah, indeed.
<Threetimes> The card is a GF 7300GS. I use the 185 drivers, when I set it to 1440*900 my monitor says "mode not supported". I also have to choose strange refresh rates, 51Hz and 99Hz
<aperson> amarok2 is great, and I'ma let you finish, but amarok 1.4.10 is the greatest audio player of all time
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: so if i xdg-open somefile.jpg (wherein it's really a HTML), it will open in ff right?
<hystreni> back
<paranoid_pedlar> lol, I delete my collection often. I'm not a collector I guess. I like the idea of fm . Choose a genre and listen. But then that slows down my connection. Canada sucks for bandwidth.
<orson> theadmin: stupid gui-filemanagers use file-extensions :(
<devdz> any good program i can download to connect through internet insteed using mozilla ?
<sambagirlx> hey does Seveas still work here?
<theadmin> orson: Hm, dolphin doesn't... So nautilus is not that good %)
<aperson> devdz, wget
<Threetimes> paranoid_pedlar: you'll like vlc. t's just a player, no fancy collector's features...
<hystreni> ActionParsnip, IT worked, now its the right version :P
<paranoid_pedlar> On the other hand, I need to learn backup procedures. Not too good at that
<sambagirlx> hey seveas i need help with Hoary
<orson> theadmin: konqueror does too
<hystreni> ActionParsnip,  thansk you'
<down_to_earth_bo> Synaptic Package Manager Error code:
<down_to_earth_bo> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<down_to_earth_bo> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<down_to_earth_bo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<down_to_earth_bo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<craig_gnome> devdz , opera , gchrome..
<ActionParsnip> hystreni: yay
<paranoid_pedlar> Threetimes, loveit
<sambagirlx> ﻿eyeos a part of the synapse program manager for ubuntu?
<sambagirlx> brb
<aperson> devdz, oh, you want a browser... opera, chromium, midori, etc
<theadmin> sambagirlx: EyeOS is not, install LAMP server and then put eyeOS files in /var/www
<ActionParsnip> devdz: chromium here dude, cant fault it
<aperson> ActionParsnip, app shortcuts are great :D
<Threetimes> devdz: Opera 10.50 is really goos=d, not only on windows. the so-called alpha's are stable as a rock!
<paranoid_pedlar> do you think alacarte isn't working because I'm running it from a terminal?
<owaislone> hey
<owaislone> need help with LUCID
<owaislone> anyone
<theadmin> owaislone: #ubuntu+1
<Pici> owaislone : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<kremlon> do i need to install openssh-server in order to use ssh tunneling?
<owaislone> theadmin: thanks
<paranoid_pedlar> kremlon, no
<nomnex> what's the replacement name and path of modeprobe.conf in 9.10?
<paranoid_pedlar> kremlon, unless you're tunneling yourself
<erUSUL> nomnex: /etc/modprobe.d/
<kremlon> i want to tunnel my self through an ssh server
<paranoid_pedlar> kremlon, then yes
<ActionParsnip> aperson: huh?
<devdz> and can i can connect with emacs or vim or i dunno ? i didnt try,  i just heard such things im new still with these stuff :)
<devdz> can i*
<nomnex> erUSUL, thats a directory, does that replace the modeprobe.conf?
<aperson> ActionParsnip, chromium application shortcuts
<titanioverde> theadmin: I'm testing. Thank you.
<erUSUL> nomnex: files within; just create your own file there
<kremlon> paranoid_pedlar: then would i just specify myself as 192.168.0.1 for ssh port tunneling
<down_to_earth_bo> Synaptic Package Manager:
<down_to_earth_bo> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<down_to_earth_bo> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages
<down_to_earth_bo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<down_to_earth_bo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot2> down_to_earth_bo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<down_to_earth_bo> What does this mean?
<paranoid_pedlar> no, because that's behind your router
<nomnex> erUSUL, thanks
<paranoid_pedlar> kremlon, no, because that's behind your router
<babalu> which irc terminal-based client would you recommend?
<erUSUL> nomnex: echo "option modulename foo.bar=baz" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/myfixformodulefoo.conf
<paranoid_pedlar> kremlon, goto whatsmyip.com
<aperson> kremlon, you want to tunnel your connection through another box?
<kremlon> yes
<ActionParsnip> aperson: not used em dude, i just use it as a browser. i launch stuff from guake :)
<erUSUL> nomnex: they have to end in .conf
<Pici> babalu: irssi
<aperson> kremlon, ssh -D 9999 user@remotebox , then point your proxy settings to localhost:9999
<chris12> wqwqqwqwqwqwqq
<nomnex> erUSUL, thanks x2
<kremlon> oh so i just use my external ip address and install openssh-server right?
<aperson> kremlon, you shouldn't need ssh-server
<blackxored> someone knows how to set liferea's google reader integration with an account provided by google apps
<blackxored> ??
<aperson> openssh-server
<paranoid_pedlar> aperson, he wants to ssh himself from a remote computer
<ddavids1> theadmin: it says permission denied when i try to move it into the songbird folder...
<kremlon> paranoid_pedlar: yes
<theadmin> ddavids1: Do you have read/write access to that folder?
<aperson> kremlon, which is it, you answered yes to both of us
<paranoid_pedlar> lol
<theadmin> ddavids1: (try: sudo mv /path/to/yourscript.sh /path/to/songbird/folder)
<DexterLB> is there a way to make jack output it's audio to pulseaudio?
<hanc> what is the best version of ubuntu for an hp dv6-2190us model?
<babalu> Pici: how do you change the values of the settings (http://www.irssi.org/documentation/settings)?
<aperson> hanc, that's up to you
<DexterLB> hanc, wait a second...
<paranoid_pedlar> haha, you know what aperson, my mom warned me about using net-speak like lol. it's a bad habit hehe
<kremlon> i mean yes to paranoid pedlar
<kremlon> sshing from another box
<Threetimes> I can't set my monitor to 1440*900! My card is a GF 7300GS and  tried the 185 and the 173 drivers. When I try to set the resolution to 1440*900, my monitor says "resolution not supported". It worked with the default drivers, but I need hardware acceleration...
<hanc> i need something thats going to work with a nvidia card and broadcom wireless card
<aperson> paranoid_pedlar, I haven't said that in at least a year
<frojnd> I have logitech quick cam 9000 pro. Which is fully supported with uvcvideo module under linux. I'd like to setup broadcasting. So another person in the world can just put in her/his favourite player my IP adress and port and start streaming live video. Problem is that I don't know how to  do that under VLC. I can't find any documentation. Is there any other player that can be used as a broadcast program? How can I broadcast videos under Linux?
<paranoid_pedlar> kremlon, press the tab button after parano.. to autocomplete my nickname. you can use it for aperson and others too
<genii> hanc: The 64 bit version
<aperson> frojnd, I use mjpe_streamer to do that
<ActionParsnip> aperson: just watched what the application shortcut is, not something i'd use but thanks for the info :)
<hanc> i downloaded it and it said it was for amd processors
<erUSUL> hanc: with a broadcom card install b43-fwcutter while connected to internet (via wired for example) then do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<hanc> i have the i7
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: you can do it with vlc i believe
<frojnd> aperson: can you please give me some howto?
<erUSUL> hanc: for nvidia System>Admin...>Hardware drivers
<aperson> ActionParsnip, they're great for small screens, I don't have any title bars or any other crap - just a web page
<Pici> babalu: /set setting value      #irssi would be most helpful if you need more help
<orson> hanc: amd64 is intel too
<frojnd> ActionParsnip: can you please give me some howto?
<orson> for*
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<DexterLB> hanc, you'd better use the normal ubuntu version (ubuntu for amd64). Your laptop is far too fast for the netbook remix, so the second most compatible-with-wireless version of ubuntu after the netbook remix is the regular ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> frojnd: not done it myself, i'd be websearching just like you can
<Threetimes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zades> how can i use data card for internet?
<digitalfiz> anyone know how to make the desktop icons align to the right in gnome?
<koltroll> Hi. Ubuntu 9.10. When on youtube I can't click in the video player. I can't paus, maximize, not anything. I can start it, but then there's some problem with flash (I suppose).
<craig_gnome> koltroll , get gnash
<paranoid_pedlar> digitalfiz, I may be wrong, but select them all, rightclick, lock to desktop
<digitalfiz> koltroll, its a bug with 64bit ubuntu im guessing your on 64bit?
<koltroll> digitalfiz, I am yes
<koltroll> craig_gnome, hm I'll google for it
<ddavids1> theadmin: thanks, i have moved it... so how do i run it pls?
<aperson> frojnd, just find a package for mjpg_streamer, and run: mjpg_streamer -i "input_uvc.so" -o "output_http.so -p 8080"
<digitalfiz> koltroll, http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<ddavids1> theadmin: i mean anytime i need it...
<koltroll> digitalfiz, thank you so much!
<ActionParsnip> koltroll: http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/11/i-cannot-click-on-flash-in-ubuntu.html
<aperson> frojnd, after that, you can point a web browser to http://yourip:8080
<paranoid_pedlar> where would the internet be without potsmokers?
<frojnd> aperson: thanx
<koltroll> ActionParsnip, well, a bit too late. But thank you as well :)
<aperson> frojnd, after you do that, the pages that'll come up will give you a bunch of streaming options
<zades> how can i use data card for internet
<zades> ?
<orson> zades: what kind of datacard?
<digitalfiz> paranoid_pedlar, there is lock to panel in the panel bars but im talking about the desktop icons they default left align i was wondering if there wss a way to right align them like on a mac
<ActionParsnip> zades: details dude, "data card" means nearly nothing
<erUSUL> zades: data card? a 3G modem ?
<ActionParsnip> zades: make/model of card would be useful, ubuntu release name
<zades> 3g modem
<ActionParsnip> !details | zades
<ubottu> zades: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<orson> zades: usb, pcmcia, express, pci-e?
<zades> erUSUL: 3 G modem
<orson> zades: type, name, vendor?
<ActionParsnip> zades: make and model?
<zades> orson: usb
<kremlon> parano
<orson> <- out
<erUSUL> zades: network manager supports some othose... check in System>Preferences>Network connections
<ActionParsnip> zades: can you use http://pastebin.com  to give the output of: lspci; lsusb
<ddavids1> theadmin; pls how do i run it anytime i want...
<ddavids1> ?
<LauriitaH> Ola
<LauriitaH> ola
<erUSUL> !es | LauriitaH
<ubottu> LauriitaH: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LauriitaH> hie
<DexterLB> hmm, or maybe the opposite is better?
<erUSUL> LauriitaH: hi; wellcome to this support channel :)
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ddavids1> i just got this message Could not launch 'Songbird' Failed to execute child process "/opt/Songbird/myscript.sh" (Permission denied)
<craig_gnome> !spyware
<etsorbme8> ActionParsnip; thanks for the flashplayer fix 64
<ActionParsnip> etsorbme8: np :)
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  make sure its executable. 'sudo chmod +x /opt/Songbird/myscript.sh'
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  and be sure you got Songbird spelt like it is ibn the Songbird directory.
<ActionParsnip> etsorbme8: flash64 is sweet :)
<DexterLB> !patience|DexterLB
<DexterLB> lol
<ubottu> DexterLB, please see my private message
<lavish> hi all
<ActionParsnip> ddavids1: sudo chown $USER:$USER /opt/Songbird/myscript.sh
<devdz> whats the command to know what my processor is executing ?
<ddavids1> ActionParsnip: u mean  sudo chown $ddavids:$ddavids /opt/Songbird/myscript.sh?
<ActionParsnip> devdz: top
<craig_gnome> so how do i disable nautilus pigdin integration?
<cip34> Escriba el texto aquí....hola todos
<DexterLB> devdz: top or ps -A
<ActionParsnip> ddavids1: no, the $USER variable will translate to your username for you
<ActionParsnip> ddavids1: so its universally usable
<veronica> hola
<cip34> quien quiere
<Pici> !es | cip34
<ubottu> cip34: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> ddavids1: just like $HOME == /home/$USER
<craig_gnome> veronical , hola
<switchgirl> hi,  i have a d-link DIR-615 and a  buffalo ghr-6125 and wish to use them to set up a wireless bridge, is this possible? http://paste.ubuntu.com/392545/ are the features of the d-link i see it needs a firmware / software mod i don't know where to securely get this from as tomato doesnt support d-link
<Pici> ActionParsnip: not necessarily, but usually.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rysiek|pl> yello
<ActionParsnip> Pici: in a standard install yes ;)
<cip34> que polla tengo
<veronica> habla alguien español??
<erUSUL> !es | veronica
<ubottu> veronica: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ddavids1> ActionParsnip: i just ahve a question i have added it to the command in the main menu yet it doenst open song bird but it opens from the terminal...
<rysiek|pl> gouys, where does GNOME keep per-user resolution settings? one of the users on my system can login flawlessly, the other has some b0rked settings, apparently, as just after login the monitor tells me the resolution is outside the supported range
<cip34> si claro
<lavish> I've got a canon pixma ip2500, but it's not working on ubuntu. I've already read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592685 but no solutions offered there work
<erUSUL> cip34: comportate; no sea crio. Es un canal de soporte si qieres hablar en español (respetuosamente) Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lavish> can anyone help me, please?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  make the menu item run the FULL path to your script.
<Dr_Willis> ddavids1:  and your script might also need to use the FULL PATH to 'songbird' not just ./songbird
<veronica> por que  tenéis que decir tantas palabrotas ?
<Extreme> Hi everyone
<Extreme> I need your help
<Extreme> I want to install ubuntu to my computer
<Extreme> But disks not detected
<Bob123456> ？
<ActionParsnip> ddavids1: then add a menu item using alacarte to run the script
<Extreme> I have RAID array
<Dr_Willis> !enter | Extreme
<ubottu> Extreme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<veronica> hablas español ?
<erUSUL> Extreme: bios raid fakeraid) ?
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: did you md5 test the ISO you used? did you run the cd verifier?
<Extreme> AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller
<Extreme> I tried 5 different ISO
<erUSUL> Extreme: you have to use the instructions for fakeraid
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | Extreme
<ubottu> Extreme: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Extreme> Alternates, x86_64 and x86
<ddavids1> ActionParsnip: alarcarte? wht is tht pls...?
<cip34> si quiero conocerte
<Extreme> how to enable fakeraid
<Extreme> And Windows is already installed
<erUSUL> Extreme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Extreme> I can not lose data in disks :/
<veronica> quien eres??
<erUSUL> veronica: cip34 aqui no podeis hablar español. Id al canal de español como os he dicho o hablad en privado
<Dr_Willis> Extreme:  i would suggest doing backups befor risking your data
<Stargaze> !es| veronica
<ubottu> veronica: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<craig_gnome> Extreme , you want to dual boot with windows ?
<Extreme> So i have to install ubuntu without deleting raid arrays, i already created 50GB partition for ubuntu
<Extreme> Yes
<Extreme> I want dual boot
<cip34> si quieres conoserme entra en yahoo mesenger
<Stargaze> !es| cip34
<ubottu> cip34: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<craig_gnome> Extreme , when you boot with the ubuntu disk after the partitioner comes up there is an option to dual boot with windows...select n use
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte | ddavids1
<ubottu> ddavids1: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<Extreme> Yes i understand but Partition Managers says NO DISKS INSTALLED
<Dr_Willis> Extreme:  so you mean to say your windows install is on a RAID setup allready?
<Extreme> yes
<Extreme> I am writing from Win7 @ raid array now
<wk_bouter> How can I make grep search through the text in word documents?
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know if ubuntu can resize a windows 'raid' or not.
<Extreme> I created RAID in mainboard's RAID menu in bios
<iceroot> wk_bouter: grep -i searchstring word-document
<cip34> no hai nadie por ahi
<sim_sim> Did anyone avec a clue for the problem I stated 1 hour or so ago ? => my sound decreases until i hear nothing.. Not because of PulseAudio (i removed it and killed the deamon.). Thanks for any help !
<Dr_Willis> wk_bouter:  microsoft word docs proberly have binary datga. so its proberly not going to work very well
<iceroot> wk_bouter: but *.doc is not readable
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: did you test your ISOs? and did the CDs burn ok?
<craig_gnome> how do you install ubuntu on a raid without windows?
<sim_sim> s/avec/havec
<ddavids1> ActionParsnip: i already have it installed but i dont knw where it is or ow to use it?
<Extreme> I started a topic for this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8944180#post8944180
<Dr_Willis> !raid | craig_gnome
<ubottu> craig_gnome: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: you should have a backup if your windows data is "important"
<Extreme> I tried 6 ISOs
<Extreme> 64bit and 32bit and alternates 9.10
<wk_bouter> Dr_Willis that's my problem
<Extreme> from ubuntu website
<Dr_Willis> I dont even bother with RAID any more
<ActionParsnip> ddavids1: click add a new item after clicking where in the menu you would like the item
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: it doesnt matter, it can still get garbaged in transit from canonical's servers to your pc
<maria_mermaid_me> hola
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: you could download an infinite number of iso files and never get a good one, statistically
<Stargaze> !es| maria_mermaid_me
<ubottu> maria_mermaid_me: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<switchgirl> ActionParsnip: i mean a bridge
<Extreme> I understood but i tried same disk in my atom netbook and it works :/
<Dr_Willis> Extreme:  sounds like ubuntu dosent like the raid hardware then.
<RudyZonDa> !list
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: thats fine, its the same bag. you need to configure the masquerade
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maria_mermaid_me> ok gracias
<cip34> estoy mui caliente
<wk_bouter> Dr_Willis that's why I asked how to grep through the "text in word documents". How would I prevent "./binary file x.doc matches"
<Extreme> AMD AHCI RAID is FAKERAID i think
<Extreme> but i can not edit arrays
<Dr_Willis> wk_bouter:  no idea. I dont use word..  - i only use grep on ascii text.
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: it will be
<switchgirl> this is pre internet stage ie this: isp>modem>router>_______air______>router>pc running ubuntu karmic
<Dr_Willis> wk_bouter:  try a doc2ascii tool and pipe through grep perhaps
<wk_bouter> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: your controller may need an extra module or 2 installing or compiling, depends on the hardware
<paranoid_pedlar> can someone who's good with apt please pm me?
<ddavids> ActionParsnip: pls cld u pls offer mor explanations on how best to set up my songbird once and for all?
<ActionParsnip> Extreme: if you run: dmesg | less      and read, you will see the controller and what appens with repect to the disks during boot
<Threetimes> I can't set my monitor to 1440*900! My card is a GF 7300GS and  tried the 185 and the 173 drivers. When I try to set the resolution to 1440*900, my monitor says "resolution not supported". It worked with the default drivers, but I need hardware acceleration...
<szccsdccd> cannot connect to WEP encrypted wireless network (Ubuntu Hardy, 2.6.24-27) with madwifi drivers. HELP appreciated
<ActionParsnip> ddavids: you have it setup, just click where you want the item (like in multimedia for example) then click add new item. You can then use the dialogue to point to the script you made in /opt/whatever
<Guest37933> So I am testing Ubuntu 10.04... How do I get the window buttons from the upprer left side back to the upper right side?
<Threetimes> Oh, and I tried the latest 190 drivers from nvidia.com, but they don't work as well.
<Azelphur> !ubuntu+1 | Guest37933
<ubottu> Guest37933: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ddavids: you cant harm your system by adding an item in alacarte so just go for it dude, it doesnt cost anything
<aperson> Threetimes, are you using nvidia-settings ?
<Threetimes> aperson: I tried both
<Guest37933> so then how can I downgrade to Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> ddavids:  or just drag/drop/make link to yoru script on the desktop.
<ning> #rails
<ActionParsnip> Guest37933: http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<koe> hi guys any one thats know C++ ...
<koe> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest37933: you cant downgrade
<Dr_Willis> koe:  hundereds of people do i imagien
<Threetimes> aperson: and I tested the monitor on a different pc (with a ati card), and it just workd
<ActionParsnip> koe: ask in #c++
<koe> I cant send to that chat
<koe> I`m a registred user ...
<craig_gnome> koe , # c++ on freenode.
<koe> yes  I know
<koe> but I cant write anything to that char ...
<Dr_Willis> koe:  identify to nickserv ?
<ActionParsnip> nice gratitude eh
<frojnd> I can open video capture device in VLC if I enter /dev/video0 but I don't know how to open auido device. If I do cat /proc/asound/cards I can see Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000 at usb-0000:00:1d.7-5, high speed. So where is the path to quick cam pro 900 audio device?
<cfedde> is there a way to get ps to list the full start time for things that stared before today?
<erUSUL> frojnd: should be somewhere in /dev/snd/ ?
<erUSUL> cfedde: it it is a way it should be in ps's man page
<cfedde> erUSUL: I've been looking. have not found it in the man page yet.
<cfedde> maybe I'm just thick.
<Dr_Willis> you can serch man pages with the /PATTERN   I recall
<frojnd> erUSUL: there are a lot of directories
<Dr_Willis> skimming the man pages - it suggests -->  See also bsdstart, start, lstart, and stime
<ActionParsnip> cfedde: http://computertechnos.blogspot.com/2008/08/examining-ubuntu-boot-process-with-boot.html
<erUSUL> cfedde: what is "full start time" for you?
<ActionParsnip> cfedde: theres bootchart which can show whats what
<ActionParsnip> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<cfedde> erUSUL: -o start seems to show a truncated date for things that stared yesterday and before.
<Dr_Willis> wow ps has a lot of options
<cfedde> I'd like at least to see time and date
<Dr_Willis> cfedde:  i see mention of a 'time format string'
<swathanthran> my friend just installed ubuntu. is there a default irc/IM client included on cd for 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: empathy
<JAVILON> E LLAMO FERNANDO
<swathanthran> can it do IRC?
<erUSUL> cfedde: there is also etime ; bsdstart; sstart; etc ... see man page under STANDARD FORMAT SPECIFIERS
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: but you can install any you like, default does not mean its "best"
<erUSUL> !es | JAVILON drop the caps please
<ubottu> JAVILON drop the caps please: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<szccsdccd> cannot connect to WEP encrypted wireless network with Ubuntu Hardy, 2.6.24-27, with madwifi drivers (r4118-20100201). Unencrypted connection is no problem. It used to be working at least 2 days ago.  May someone help?
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: install pidgin if you lik
<cfedde> erUSUL: thanks!  I'll do some more checking there.
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: there are tonnes of clients available in the repos
<erUSUL> cfedde: bsdtime only shows day and month if the process is more than a day old; maybe one of the others do the right thing for you
<Oppe> Hello,
<illusive> swat: irssi for commandline / xchat for graphical. Just for reference.
<cfedde> erUSUL: thanks again.  I apreciate the pointers
<JAVILON> TENGO 11  AÑOSSS
<JAVILON> Y TU
<ActionParsnip> !irc | swathanthran
<ubottu> swathanthran: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<swathanthran> ActionParsnip: sure sure.. he just started that he isn't getting it right to install stuffs from synaptic..so i queried for what is default.
<erUSUL> JAVILON: no escribas en mayusculas; aqui no puedes hablar en español. Es un canal internacional. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Oppe> i want to install ubuntu.. i am using Win7 and i download the 64bit version from the official site, but it gives me an error of permission denied and it closed.. is there way to find it in a usb-bootable format to put it in a usb flash and install it that way? (moreover i have 2 partitions and 100GB of unallocated space. When i run the downloaded .exe it gives me only the optional to install it in one of those 2 partitions and not in the unallocated spa
<ActionParsnip> swathanthran: use command line instead, easier
<swathanthran> ActionParsnip: yeah already said him that.
<puser> hello, since nautilus in gnome doesn't prompt with a confirmation box on file deletion, even when the option is checked, do you know of any gnome utility that intercepts del key and prompts: are you sure you want to delete, or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> Oppe: did you md5 test the iso? did you run the cd verifier?
<Oppe> no and no
<Oppe> :)
<ActionParsnip> Oppe: then how do you know the cd you have is good?
<ActionParsnip> Oppe: you dont at all, get the ISO file checked and run the cd verifier
<Oppe> i dont use cd.. i downloaded from the site.. i dont have cd
<panopticon> Oppe, you can "burn" the ISO on to a usb-stick.
<ActionParsnip> Oppe: then check the iso for sure
<ActionParsnip> Oppe: the file you have downloaded may be riddled with bit errors which you have failed to check for
<ianwizard> UNetBootin allows you to put an iso onto a regular block device (like usb drive) and then boot it
<ianwizard> google around for something like "install ubuntu unetbootin"
<Oppe> ianwizard i checking it :) seems what i need.. otherwise i think i can not use the unallocated space
<javi> ola
 * ActionParsnip wishes more folks would md5 test :(
<djoef> Hi, what would you people recommend to backup a ubuntu disk ? (I want the backup to be browsable) I do have a bootable resque disk having gparted etc...
<ben2010> Anyone know why useradd -D doesn't set defaults?  It's correct in /etc/default/useradd, but when adding new users it adds to a group matching the username...
<Oppe> ActionParsnip :)
<djoef> I tried using rsync, but i get errors exiting the command.. we are talking about 4million files.
<abhi_nav> djoef: search in ubuntuforums first or google
<nomnex> I want my home folder directories to be in lowercase (Documents > documents) how can I do that? The dir are hard coded. If I change the name in nautilus, the Places does not reflect the change correctly (new names appear but the default icons are gone). I was wondering if editing the ~./user-dirs.dirs file would do the trick?
<panopticon> nomnex, rename then?
<panopticon> them*
<nomnex> panopticon, did you read (my long) message?
<erUSUL> nomnex: edit ~./user-dirs.dirs as you said
<erUSUL> nomnex: and rename them of course
<djoef> abhi_nav, I did, tried different approaches, but encountered some problems. This is why I ask for your help.
<panopticon> nomnex, i answered your first question (only)
<djoef> I only ask to tell me what tool you would use for my purpose
<nomnex> erUSUL, will do thanks.
<abhi_nav> djoef: i tell u about forum becuase i remember to have a very good topic their in forum about backup. it was detail and useful
<erUSUL> djoef: rsync (or something based on it like rsnapshot)
<abhi_nav> djoef: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=software+repository+cd+dvd
<orson> djoef: if rsync errors it has a reason. have you checked why it breaks?
<abhi_nav> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<gp5st> is there anyway to have computers on the same network "share" updates, so as not to pummel the ubuntu servers? wasn't there an experimental p2p part in apt?
<Esigolo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abhi_nav> for all of you: http://www.daniweb.com/news/story265826.html
<erUSUL> gp5st: set up an apt-proxy for the lan
<gp5st> erUSUL: thanks:)
<erUSUL> gp5st: no problem
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: the things it lists are present in all linux distros.
<erUSUL> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: a just wanted to point out that article not for any debate
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: its offtopic here too ;)
<abhi_nav> ActionParsnip: hmm :-)
<nomnex> erUSUL, mind if I ask, in /etc/xdg/ there are 2 config files user-dirs.conf  user-dirs.defaults. what's the difference between editing one of these files vs. the ~/.user.dirs.dirs?
<erUSUL> nomnex: i guess that the change in /etc/ will affect all users.
<nomnex> erUSUL, that would be best for me. Do you know if it is reversible? i.e. can keep the default directories and icons and only changing the first uppercase letter for a lowercase. I am not creating specific directories here.
<nicoX> ola
<Attrayant> Hey hey
<nicoX> gt
<frankS2> :P
<erUSUL> nomnex: keep a copy of the original files in case you want to revert and go ahead
<erUSUL> !es | nicoX
<ubottu> nicoX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nicoX> :P
<nomnex> erUSUL, ;-) will do
<nicoX> englich
<Attrayant> Can anyone give me a hand with evolution?  I just installed Ubuntu and I'm not able to see my emails or switch folders.
<nicoX> yo un spanier ºº
<nicoX> Heyy
<Attrayant> Anyone?
<slashme> In a moment of stupidity, I bought a laptop with a SIS chipset.  When I load the sis driver, the screen goes white from the corners, like the frequencies are out of whack.  How do I find out what screen I have and what modeline to use?
<nicoX> yo espaniol
<abhi_nav> slashme: what is SIS screen?
<slashme> Ola NicoX, no hablo Español.
<DavidJHeinrich> I just installed the screensaver for compiz, and see it in the compiz settings area. But when I set the slider to "Start Automatically after 0.1 minutes", I don't see any screensaver starting up. What's going on?
<slashme> abhi_nav, screen is not sis.
<abhi_nav> slashme: what is SIS?
<slashme> abhi_nav, graphics card is sis.
<abhi_nav> slashme: like nvidea?
<slashme> abhi_nav, yep
<abhi_nav> slashme: hmm
<orson> just more crappy
<slashme> abhi_nav, not sure what make the screen is, and you don't see that on lspci.
<slashme> orson, yep.
<nicoX> konnt ihr deutsch¡
<orson> !de | nicoX
<ubottu> nicoX: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<abhi_nav> slashme: yah
<slashme> nicoX, ja.
<nicoX> yeah mann ich bin deutscher
<Gemmazz> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268236354.jpg does my ass look big?
<slashme> nicoX, gruß
<orson> !ot | nicoX
<ubottu> nicoX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nicoX> bin grade an leppi =P
<slashme> was is leppi?
<Attrayant> Anyone able to help me with evolution?
<nicoX> leptop xD
<slashme> Ah, duh, ja.
<damian> is there somewhere that has a deb file of python-webkitgtk that works? The deb's I've found are broken. I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to install gtk-desktop-info, it's like conky, but allows html.
<puser> since nautilus in gnome doesn't prompt with a confirmation box on file deletion, even when the option is checked, do you know of any gnome utility that intercepts del key and prompts: are you sure you want to delete, or something like that?
<abhi_nav> !details | Attrayant
<ubottu> Attrayant: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<slashme> nicoX, kan ich helfen?
<nicoX> naja bin beim freund
<orson> !de | nicoX slashme
<ubottu> nicoX slashme: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nicoX> Ne xD wollte nur was schreiben mit euch º-º
<Dr_Willis> puser:  it does confirm when its bypassing the trash and deleting..   it dosent confirm when it just moves to the trash i belive
<Attrayant> I just installed Ubuntu last night.  After setting up evolution with my pop account details, I'm not able to see any emails that have come in.  Show all messages is selected, and if I click "Folder, New" I can see that there are 11 emails in my inbox but I cannot get to them.
<abhi_nav> Attrayant: try googling
<ZykoticK9> !google | abhi_nav
<ubottu> abhi_nav: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tomasz> witam
<tomasz> może ktoś pomóc odnośnie ubuntu
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9 I told him so because when i tried i got many results for evolution in google.
<orson> !pl | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> Attrayant: what account do you have?
<Attrayant> I've googled some, but I wasn't able to find much that I could understand.  I'm fairly new to linux
<ActionParsnip> Attrayant: yahoo, hotmail, gmail?
<tomasz> ok thanks
<Attrayant> cox.net
<damian> As an added note to what I said earlier, I tried compiling python-webkitgtk from source, but it errors out and I dont know further than that. I wasn't missing any dependencies though.
<ActionParsnip> Attrayant: http://www.compatdb.org/support/topics/2171_evolution_cox.html
<ActionParsnip> Attrayant: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-350030.html
<slashme> Anyone know how to identify a laptop screen's manufacturer and required settings from within the computer?
<e2goon> 하이~
<LordofKings> hoho..ubuntu is nearly 1.5 times to its nearest rival debian
<ActionParsnip> slashme: most monitors identify themselves, just set up the video card and the monitor wil arrange itself
<slashme> !kr | e2goon
<slashme> !ko | e2goon
<ActionParsnip> LordofKings: they work together, there are no rivals
<ubottu> e2goon: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<slashme> ActionParsnip, not this one - silly SIS chipset needs silly out-of-package driver.
<jacob_> hello
<jacob_> i need help
<arti_> hi everyone
<LordofKings> ActionParsnip: ya correct..nearest 'friend'
<overmind> !ask | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gp5st> don't we all Guest3317 :-p
<abhi_nav> hi arti_
<ActionParsnip> slashme: then you will need to set resolutions and refresh rates, I can give you mine which should get you running, just set the driver to sis instead of nvidia
<Guest78087> do u play dvd movies
<arti_> hi abhi
<orson> slashme: xrandr, but needs running X
<gp5st> Guest3317: i do, but that's not a question:-p
<arti_> how is going here
<toader> Hi, I draw figure with Dia. I have some text on my figure, but when I export it to eps file, some of text are lost. Could anybody know why? thanks
<abhi_nav> arti_ ask any question if you have about ubuntu
<knxville> Is it possible to synchronize Evolution Calendar with Gmail Calendar?
<arti_> yes i have one problem
<Attrayant> ActionParsnip:  I have the servers setup correctly, and it's receiving mail, I'm just not able to get to it or any of the other folders.  Inbox, Outbox, Sent, etc.
<arti_> i can creat new particion
<kinja-sheep> toader: You have issues. (And you're welcome!)
<arti_> cant
<arti_> i have more 150gigs a
<ActionParsnip> arti_: ease up on the enter key kiddo
<kinja-sheep> knxville: Try it. I know you can do this as long as your Gmail Calendar are set for sharing (find private address in gmail settings).
<nyaa> is there a command that outputs in a terminal the % of use of each core of the cpu at the current time? (I need it as an output that can be used not as a picture to monitor)
<shane_> does anyone know if the radeon driver supports compositing??
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: i think top does if you read the top bit
<arti_> action i didnt understand u
<yotta911> knxville: Read this http://bit.ly/13gvbc
<gp5st> Guest3317: what's the issue you're having?
<nyaa> actionparsnip maybe I'm reading it wrong, I have top up but it doesn't seem to differentiate between the cores- just a lump sum
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9 my one friend came here to ask his problem and leave without any solution. He observed that this is the most stricter channel. My suggestion is rather than concentrating on atiquets and/or manner we sholud see for solutions
<shane_> I cant enable compositing
<yotta911> knxville: Nothing wich a goog google search can solve
<toader> Hi, I draw figure with Dia. I have some text on my figure, but when I export it to eps file, some of text are lost. Could anybody know why? thanks
<shane_> it flashes the screen and then just goes back to no effects
<abhi_nav> arti_ ActionParsnip wanted to tell you to ask question in ONE line and with details
<kinja-sheep> nyaa: "top" --> Press 1
<antoitoo> ola
<nyaa> kinja-sheep thanks =)... now how to I grep that without actually going into top?
<antoitoo> ola ay alguien español?
<arti_> how in ONE line
<Myrtti> !es | antoitoo
<ubottu> antoitoo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kinja-sheep> nyaa: Also, with little luck and time, you could ask in #bash for support and attempt to write your own script which will save core1, core2, core3, etc and timestamp to a file.
<nibbler> !enter | arti_
<ubottu> arti_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nyaa> kinja-sheep I want to compare that, and also the number of processes on a core so I can try to write  a load balancing daemon
<antogo> a igual
<antogo> mientras hable
<nyaa> kinja sheep I'll check bash out
<arti_> what to do than?
<kinja-sheep> nyaa: I understand that. Also, htop is NICER than top. (It got colors!)
<abhi_nav> arti_ means dont use many lines for single question. try to write it in one line e.g. how to enable wireless etc
<damian> anyone know where I can get a working deb that isn't broken of python-webkitgtk. I'm trying to install gtk-desktop-info but am missing the dependency. I tried compiling that from source, but webkitgtk had more dependencies libxslt, when I tried configuring that one it asked for libxml2, wich finally didn't need dependencies, but failed misserably during the compile. Any help is welcome :P gtk-desktop-info is like conky, only it allows html in it. I want to
<damian> have link lists on my desktop to applications, but don't think there's any other program I've found that can do that. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<abhi_nav> arti_ loo at damians question
<abhi_nav> arti_ look*
<arti_> ok thnx abhi
<davide> salve
<shane_> does anyone have any experience with ati radeon 9200??
<michael192> hey
<michael192> anyone on
<abhi_nav> arti_ hmmm
<abhi_nav> michael192 no
<abhi_nav> michael192 :-)
<puser> Dr_Willis: I just checked it, it doesn't confirm either way. So, I hope there is some utility, that could intercept the del key and bring up the confirmation box.
<obscurant1st> how can add signatures to all the repositories?
<obscurant1st> actually when i tried to install vlc, xchat using apt-get it said these are not authorised?
<shane_> ok does anyone know how to check and see what driver you are using ???
<kinja-sheep> nyaa: With the powerful search engine, you could find more than just this -- I found one. http://tinyurl.com/y8g96k7
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: whats the output of: sudo apt-get install vlc xchat
<gp5st> obscurant1st: would you be able to paste the exact error message you get to pastebin or a similar service?
<arti_> I have a problem with creating new partition,i have unsused 150 gigas,my holl space is 250giga and from that 2 giga left for swap,50 giga for sistem and 50 giga free,when i want to create another paritcion with Disk utiulity than i have some eror with that,,can some one helpo me about this
<cisko> Hello all
<mardok_> I just installed a xen kernel and it's giving me an error message "AppArmor profiles failed to load"
<Stargaze> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ActionParsnip> arti_: run: gksudo gparted      you can then partition as you please
<obscurant1st> yeah ActionParsnip gp5st i will paste it
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: plase
<ActionParsnip> *please
<cisko>   Not sure of the format hear,, noob, so I have a question
<Stargaze> !gparted| arti_
<Oli``> !ops iyayyc is a spambot
<ubottu> arti_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<devdz> by default in ubuntu i have 2 desktop how i add more ?
<cisko>  How do I go about addressing my question?
<kinja-sheep> nyaa: Also, there are multiple sensors packages that are capable of displaying CPU loads right on your screen/desktop all times. Conky for one example.
<craig_gnome> so im looking to speed tweak my ubuntu any advice thats not on google?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, gp5st , http://pastie.org/863360
<richthegeek> hey, is there any reason I *shouldn't* uninstall CUPS
<kinja-sheep> devdz: Right-click the "2 desktop" picture --> Preferences
<cisko> Hi, di I open a new chat window?
<cisko>  or is this how this works
<arti_> i have try with gparter,there it shows that i have unallocated 232,88 giB,it dosent show the particions but all my HDD in one place
<richthegeek> yes cisko, this is how this works
<bullgard> My Chatzilla 0.9.86 "suddenly" does not wrap lines at the right-hand side of my screen. How to fix that?
<orson> richthegeek: if you don't need it ... but it possibly will break other packages depending on it
<richthegeek> orson: any way to get a dependence list?
<craig_gnome> !chatzilla
<arti_> arti@arti-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<arti_> [sudo] password for arti:
<arti_> Ignoring extra extended partition 3
<arti_> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<arti_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<FloodBot2> arti_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arti_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Stargaze> arti_, then create partions on the unallocated space
<orson> richthegeek: apt-cache rdepends ...
<abhi_nav> arti_ format that unallocated space
<devdz> kinja-sheep, thanks
<richthegeek> takk
<shaik> Hi everybody......!
<obscurant1st> btw can someone pls tell me where is the cache path for apt-get installed softwares?
<orson> richthegeek: or just: "sudo aptitude purge cups -s"
<cisko> Thank you,,, My question is I'm running (9.10 can not find,,a sound properties dialog box to play or adjust my sound settings
<Stargaze> obscurant1st: try sudo apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: ok can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update      you need to add a GPG key for some repo you have added
<kinja-sheep> obscurant1st: /var/cache/apt/archives I think.
<cisko> I have a live disk that showes it but my installed version does not show it?
<obscurant1st> Stargaze, kinja-sheep thx
<gp5st> obscurant1st: did you google it?
<shaik> can anybody tell what is this "..........k...o.D..yv.{..P....D0.8" i think it looks like hexadecimal value am i right
<Stargaze> idd kinja-sheep, i misread the question
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, yeah, one sec
<Pici> shaik: In what context are you seeing that?  And no, its not hex.
<obscurant1st> gp5st, yep and there was nothing for the default apt-get path!!
<richthegeek> orson: one of the dependencies is "ubuntu-desktop"... I guess I should leave it alone
<orson> richthegeek:only a meta-package
<gp5st> obscurant1st: what do you mean default apt-get path?  the first result tells you add the keyring
<Stargaze> shaik: hex is 0123456789ABCDEF
<richthegeek> orson: there are a bunch of other packages as well, and its not exactly slowing eme down
<shaik> Hi Pici.... i just want to convert this information "..........k...o.D..yv.{..P....D0.8" to normal text mode... how can i.
<richthegeek> orson: just occasional updates which are only CUPS (it gets updated *alot*)
<Pici> shaik: I don't know what that is.  Where are you seeing this information?
<arti_> what to do,in that 232 giga is my ubuntu to ,if i format that i will lose all me things from there,but gparted dosent show what is inside of mi hdd,i mean partitions that i have
<gp5st> shaik:  that is just random data, most likely binary. where did it come from that's your best hope for decoding it
<babalu> i created a symbolic link to my program using 'ln -s ~/myprogram /usr/bin/myprogram' but i can't start /usr/bin/myprogram for some reason :/
<gp5st> shaik: it's not hexidecimal, hex only has 0-9A-F in it
<obscurant1st> kinja-sheep, that folder doesnot exist
<orson> richthegeek: i just checked here, but it's debian not ubuntu, removing cups wouldn't break anything serious
<richthegeek> My system speakers buzz when I rotate the 3d cube... is this normal?
<shaik> i got this information through ettercap, then i can edit this information to binary
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: can you give the pastebin link
<obscurant1st> Stargaze, that command gives me an error sayin, You must give exactly one pattern
<ActionParsnip> richthegeek: i'd ask in #compiz
<Stargaze> obscurant1st: what command pls?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, link? which link
<richthegeek> ActionParsnip: ok
<gp5st> obscurant1st: http://changelog.complete.org/archives/496-how-to-solve-the-following-packages-cannot-be-authenticated is my first google result for that exact error message
<obscurant1st> Stargaze, sudo apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: of the output of: sudo apt-get update
<gp5st> it should have been on your first page somewhere
<Pici> obscurant1st: you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<obscurant1st> Pici, oh, k
<aya> hello
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, actually it is still executing, i mean the update command
<Stargaze> !hi| aya
<ubottu> aya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<obscurant1st> Pici, Stargaze, still the error is the same,E: You must give exactly one pattern i tried without "sudo"
<aya> what are the UBUNTU?
<Pici> obscurant1st: What are you searching for?
<gamesNvideos> is there a linux mint channel
<tisepti> how can i make a small addition [to a config file] in a preexisting ubuntu .deb package?
<gamesNvideos> is mint supported?
<Pici> !mintsupport | gamesNvideos
<ubottu> gamesNvideos: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Stargaze> aya: please www.ubuntu.com
<abhi_nav> arti_ can you have a screenshot of that gparted  window? and paste here the address using image bin
<cisko>  Where do I find my sound properties ?
<gamesNvideos> thanks pici
<obscurant1st> Pici, i'm tryng to find out where are the downloaded files kept for apt-get installations
<abhi_nav> !imagebin | arti_
<ubottu> arti_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Pici> obscurant1st: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: /var/cache/apt
<arti_> I have a problem with creating new partition,i have unsused 150 gigas,my holl space is 250giga and from that 2 giga left for swap,50 giga for sistem and 50 giga free,when i want to create another paritcion with Disk utiulity than i have some eror with that,,i tryed with Gparted and he shows all my hdd without pratitions that i have,this is my fdisk -l code http://paste.ubuntu.com/392624/
<solid999> hi all. casual linux question: how can i see howmany sectors my /dev/sda has? FreeBSD has a utility called diskinfo; anything similar on Ubuntu?
<sudaya> hi all, how can i send email locally using gmail smtp
<obscurant1st> Pici, ActionParsnip yeah, that was it, thx
<erUSUL> solid999: i think fdsik -l output has that info... maybe hdparm -I has it too
<bullgard> My Chatzilla 0.9.86 "suddenly" does not wrap lines at the right-hand side of my screen. How to fix that?
<abhi_nav> arti_ read my above messeges
<solid999> erUSUL: thanks! ill try that now
<ActionParsnip> solid999: sudo fdisk -l
<arti_> oki abhi
<sudaya>  hi all, how can i send email locally using gmail smtp, plz any help
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: define "locally"
<sudaya> ActionParsnip, i mean from local
<babalu> i created a symbolic link to my program using 'ln -s ~/myprogram /usr/bin/myprogram' but i can't start /usr/bin/myprogram for some reason :/
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, it is still updating, can i give you the sources.lst pastebined instead?
<sudaya> ActionParsnip, i have not installed mail server in my system
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: if you want an email client you can use evolution or thunderbird to name but 2
<orson> sudaya: just outgoing mails? use a nullmailer like ssmtp
<sudaya> ActionParsnip, i want ot send email using command line
<jacob__> hello room
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: just need the output of: sudo apt-get update   thats all
<cisko> Ive looked in SYS,> pref> but no sound properties ,, I do have sound,,In a live version cd I have I can see Ubuntu 9.10 does have a sound properties dialog box but can not find it in my installed version?
<allowoverride> quick security question . can you all check and see if you have a usergroup 'junior:x:123'. i sure do not remember adding this user. could someone check their /etc/group  for this entry. thanks
<erUSUL> sudaya: do what orson said or install a mailserver
<ActionParsnip> sudaya: mutt is one, or you can telnet to port 25 and send it 1970s style
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, ok, i will have to wait then, it is still executing,
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: true
<sudaya> erUSUL, orson , ActionParsnip thankx i will give a try
<linux_used> hi all... anyone knows how to make this stupid phpmyadmin believe I am actually root? thanks
<arti_> Abhi  this is my image http://imagebin.org/88347
<jet__> hi, I'm quite disappointed by the behavior of acroread : when I hold the "up" and "down" arrows, the text doesn't scroll up and down. Is it normal? Is it fixeable?
<craig_gnome> !acroread
<orson> jet__: ask adobe :)
<abhi_nav> arti_ nice theme!!!
<craig_gnome> there is xpdf
<jet__> xpdf is not gtk2 compliant and dont integrate very well in my gnome environment
<arti_> thnx
<craig_gnome> arti , which theme is that
<jet__> evince is too heavy and takes a huge amount of time to load my big pdf files
<jet__> so I chose acroread, which is perfect but has this quite annoying behaviour that i'd like to fix.
<erUSUL> jet__: you said evince is heavy compared to acroread  !!!????
<cisko>   Does ubuntu 9.10 have a sound dialog box in >sys, Pref>?
<jet__> erUSUL, on my system, yes it is
<ramonmc> hi all! is there any way to select images from a pdf with evince??
<abhi_nav> arti_ sda is only disk? or is there any other? do you mean that your ubuntu is installed on this sda and still gparted cannt show it?
<arti_> so what to do,i will show u the screnshot from Disk Utility to,this is from disk utility screnshot  http://imagebin.org/88348,when i try to create that 150 gigas it says that some3 errors
<researcher1> How can I  login remotely to my Ubuntu  pc and share  desktop?
<abhi_nav> arti_ please tell from whre do you get this theme?
<Haffe> researcher1: vnc?
<Haffe> rdeskopt?
<arti_> i will send u a code to download
<abhi_nav> arti_ hmm and read above mesege
<researcher1> Haffe: How can VNC help here?
<arti_> yes my ubuntu is installed in this sda
<craig_gnome> arti , send point me to that theme .
<abhi_nav> arti_ one suggestion can be is, boot from livecd and from there see if your gparted works proerly or not
<arti_> its from ubuntu ultimate 2.3
<pflanze> Hello. The download at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is broken for me; "Download started" but it doesn't ask me for the download location, and doesn't seem to download anything.
<fission6> where is the dictionary text file on ubuntu, i know ive come acrosss it before but can not remeber the paht
<mmfei_> `h
<pflanze> aha, "click here to retry" sigh.
<allowoverride> quick security question . can you all check and see if you have a usergroup 'junior:x:123'. i sure do not remember adding this user. could someone check their /etc/group  for this entry. thanks
<arti_> theme is from ubuntu ultimate edition 2.3,its great
<abhi_nav> pflanze: first select the location and then try
<phajas> Hi there! I run Ubuntu server on a machine. For whatever reason, it has lost internet connection on a working network, yet can still route internally on the network. If anyone has any ideas, I would love to hear them, as servers stink when you can't serve anything. Also, help with static IP configuration would be great!
<abhi_nav> arti_ read my last mesage?
<arti_> abhi,i tryed with botting with live cd ,gparted shows the smae
<pflanze> abhi_nav: did that, doesn't work; but the "click here to retry" makes it work.
<abhi_nav> pflanze: hmm
<pflanze> consistently
<pflanze> And that's with Galeon (mozilla) on Debian.
<craig_gnome> how do i temporarly disable compwiz on ubuntu
<cisko>  Any advice as to where to look?
<abhi_nav> arti_ hmm cant say more about this :-(
<allowoverride> at first glance this sounds like a game
<abhi_nav> cisko: to look for what? :-)
<craig_gnome> compiz*
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. Can somebody tell me the process of adding network drivers to an Ubuntu 9.10 Alternate installation CD?
<allowoverride> does anyone use the polkituser?
<arti_> abhi when i put fdisk -l it shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/392634/ ,i dont know what to do
<cisko> Hi sound dialog box for the sound properties
<_UsUrPeR_> I already have the CD written to a USB key which I can make changes to
<cisko> it's not in SYS. Pref's>
<cisko> Abhi_nav? any help?
<toader> Hi, I draw figure with Dia. I have some text on my figure, but when I export it to eps file, some of text are lost. Could anybody know why? thanks
<allowoverride> nevermind, its the debian junior group, tasktel
<allowoverride> l8
<beware> does brainstorm imply that only one solution can/will ever be chosen for an idea?
<beware> or may multiple solutions be implemented
<abhi_nav> arti_ yah i see it. i dont know further what to do :-(
<abhi_nav> arti_ loo this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux-help/88778-cant-format-partition.html may be you get something
<arti_> abhi_nav thnx enyway,i was trying to solve that 4-5 days,and surfin in net for solve this but nothing didn get
<abhi_nav> arti_ hmm you visited above link?
<ProfessorBacon> should i try xfce?
<ProfessorBacon> is it good?
<ProfessorBacon> or fluxbox
<ProfessorBacon> or...?
<overmind> ProfessorBacon: xcfe is good, like gnome but faster
<overmind> ProfessorBacon: xfce, sorry
<arti_> abhinav no i didnt ,it seems logical,i will try that and i will tell u if i solved it ;)))
<abhi_nav> arti_ hmm sure :-)
<ProfessorBacon> thanks
<ProfessorBacon> downloading
<ProfessorBacon> i definitely could use faster
<Guest52236> i encountered a strange thing, if i download the netboot images for ubuntu hardy from: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ it installs 8.04 is this supposed to be like this?
<khider> Hello all,when I tried to boot into my computer this morning I got the splash screen for maybe two seconds and got kicked into a maintenance shaell
<Stargaze> what was the codename for 8.04?
<seanbrystone_> !hardy
<khider> usplash and Filesystem check failed
<ZykoticK9> !8.04 > Stargaze
<phajas> Hey guys, anybody have any ideas as to why my computer can only route internally?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ubottu> Stargaze, please see my private message
<pauljw> hardy heron
<khider> Perhaps I m,ust re-install?
<Stargaze> ZykoticK9: it was meant for Guest52236
<ZykoticK9> Stargaze, sorry man - i just saw "Stargaze> what was the codename for 8.04?"
<Guest52236> ok, that was quite stupid
<brianherman> zykotic: hardy
<Stargaze> ZykoticK9: it was because Guest52236 wanted to know -- end troll
<khider> I guess there is no fix for this?
<khider> I simply cannot get into the OS
<khider> HAllmark of the Ubuntu experience
<Stargaze> khider: please put your question in one line, so we don't have to scroll up to read what it was about
<gp5st> how do i add a path to the loader w/o using LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<khider> Stargaze: Two lines
<Rubi> ola
<Rubi> busco amigos
<Rubi> olaaaaaaaaaa
<Stargaze> !es| Rubi
<sudaya> orson, what does these error refer to http://fpaste.org/pLTa/
<ubottu> Rubi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rubi> ola,como
<Rubi> olaaaaaaaaa
<malifal> gp5st: /etc/ld.so.conf i guess
<Rubi> k tal
<philien> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rubi> hello
<Besogon> Rubi: привет
<philien> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Rubi> were are??
<Stargaze> that means: privé :)
<_UsUrPeR_> can anybody instruct me on how to add a network driver to an installation CD?
<orson> sudaya: afaik gmail uses port 587 for smtp
<Rubi> hello
<Rubi> im rubi
<gp5st> malifal: ooo, thanks:)
<Stargaze> !es| Rubi
<ubottu> Rubi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rubi> im from sevilla
<philien>  _UsUrPeR_ : Yes of course i can
<daniel2> Im having an issue with 9.10 with it randomly locking up
<Rubi> alguieb abla en españoool???
<sudaya> orson, where do i need to change
<daniel2> idk how to find out why
<daniel2> Im not doing anything special
<orson> sudaya: wherever you defined smtp.gmail.com as smarthost
<philien>  _UsUrPeR_ : What is your problem
<khider> When Boot, get splash screen for two seconds then bounced into maintenance shell. usplash for terminal fails. Filesystem check failed. Now am at root promt. Rebooted several times, no results.
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: yay! I have created a USB 9.10 alternate installation CD, so I can make changes without burning a CD.
<sudaya> orson, when i nstall mutt it doesnt ask for smarthost
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: I am attempting to use a preseed which I have set up on a local networked server
<philien>  _UsUrPeR_ : A live CD can't be modified after burning
<sudaya> orson, do i need to install smarthost too
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: and I am attempting to run the install on a new netbook which has a Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: unfortunately, the drivers to support that card are not available.
<orson> sudaya: read mutt-documentation howto define outgoijng smtp-server
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: again, I am able to make changes to the image because I have made a bootable USB key.
<malifal> gp5st: man ldconfig
<khider> Oops I forgot. This is not a Linuix channel. My mistake!
<gp5st> malifal: will do
<Stargaze> !myth
<Stargaze> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having some serious issues with a Pidgin crash, can someone take a look at the backtrace? http://pastebin.com/7LwatLmE
<vlt> Hello. I have a USB webcam "Trust WB-3250p/15082-03" which is identified by lsusb as "0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP Webcam".  When I run an v4l2 app to capture video I first get a very low picture and after ~10 seconds only the most left 20 pixels are visible. I have to re-plug the camera to get another 10 dark seconds. Any idea where's the problem here?
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: I need to get the atheros drivers for that specific card on to the CD so I can use the preseed I have on a local network
<gar_onn> hey
<gar_onn> I'm about to instal ubuntu but, will I be able to acces my windows from boot?
<gp5st> gar_onn: it can be set up like that. you need to make sure you don't overwrite the windows partition
<damian> Which python version is this exactly? Didn't get a straight answer from google. Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python (<< 2.6) getting all the python versons from the repository though
<gar_onn> gp5st, tnx, but I meen, will I get thet black screen to chose every time?
<sometux> no bidi support in terminal?????????
<gp5st> gar_onn: you can set the grub time to a few seconds if you want, or make it really fast
<b2p1mp> if windows is installed first, you may need to setup grub/ update-grub to get windows back on list
<Tittu> hello all. I am new to linux. I downloaded the ubuntu disc image file and burned it on a disc and having problem with the installation. I want to dual boot. I have windows in c drive and want to install ubuntu in d and keep e as extra. can someone help please ?
<_UsUrPeR_> philien: no dice?
<gp5st> Tittu: what issue are you running into exactly
<Muscovy> Tittu: Are you using multiple physical drives?
<sometux> Tittu: so what is your problem?
<b2p1mp> i think he just need guidance with manual partition.
<malifal> sometux: there is bidi support, but results differ depending on which terminal you're using
<nhak> where is the init file in ubuntu ?
<nhak> /etc/rc.d/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<orson> nhak: lost with upstart
<sometux> malifal: gnome terminal
<Tittu> gp5st: i booted from the cd and couldnt understand the advanced option so selected install on largest available disk space. It selected e drive. I selected 30 gb for ubuntu and the installation was going smoothly and then it gave an error.
<orson> nhak: /etc/rc.local
<malifal> sometux: i think it does, but you might need fribidi installed for it to work
<Tittu> now when i launch windows back my e drive is just 5 gb in size. how do i get back the remaining spacce. I have only 1 hdd
<sometux> malifal: I will check it
<gp5st> Tittu: what's the error, and was that 30GB on the same disk as windows? and are the C:, D:, and E: drives different disks or logical partitions
<malifal> sometux: if you're talking about arabic and joining that's a different matter
<sometux> malifal: yes exactly
<gp5st> Tittu: was there data on that E: drive? or was it empty space that was removed
<Tittu> they are logical partitions. windows is in C: and i want to install ubuntu on D:
<Tittu> all are NTFS
<malifal> sometux: i don't remeber how but i did manage to get it to work somehow, sorry it was a long time ago :(
<Tittu> my hard disk is empty, i just now installed windows
<nhak> orson, thanks
<malifal> sometux: also look into pterm and mlterm, i think they support joining
<sometux> malifal: no problem, I solved the the problem on my P1 slackware, but never tried on ubnuntu
<Stargaze> Tittu: you can use the LiveCD to install ubuntu on the D: partition, but it will have another name in the partition manager
<Stargaze> !gparted| Tittu
<ubottu> Tittu: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Tittu> stargaze: i have downloaded the live cd and was using that
<gp5st> Tittu: ok, so, my best advice would be to boot onto the live cd, then use gparted system >administration iirc and use that to resize each partition that you want to the right size
<pullmandave> On my system running 9.10 the hostap drivers are broken. When I load the hostap_pci module for my Prism 2.5 card the system freezes with a CPU Hung message. Anyone else see this?
<Stargaze> Tittu: just click the 'install' icon on the desktop
<sometux> malifal: there was a tool called bicon, which runs as daemon
<gp5st> Tittu: then once they are all the right size, you can format the one you want as ext4 and then start the installation. then select that partition to install to
<malifal> sometux: yeah, but i remember getting it to work without anything from arabeyes
<gp5st> Stargaze: he did that but didn't do the advanced options and it resized stuff for him
<jagajazzist> hi people!  How do I activate the cube desktop in Ubuntu 9.10 64bit?  I've enabled full desktop effects.. but cant see any cube :)
<Stargaze> Tittu: check this webpage => http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<sometux> just packages from ubuntu ropository?
<Hillshum> How do I get Synaptic to not install recommended packages?
<blakkheim> Hillshum: use aptitude -R instead of synaptic
<Tittu> yeah! i remember, it was ext4, the remaining 30GB where ubuntu was getting installed and it said that the CD might be curropt or Hard Disk error or system might be heated
<malifal> sometux: actually i was on fedora or debian at that time
<malifal> sometux: most likely fedora
<malifal> sometux: but it should work exactly the same on ubuntu, it's not distro specific
<gp5st> Tittu: what said the cd was corrupt?
<Hillshum> blakkheim: That's seems to still be installing some
<Tittu> yes, it said that but it isnt like that
<sometux> malifal: I will try
<woRg> hi, I've a problem with intel i810 on lucid, X isn't loading nor gdm
<Tittu> i downloaded the CD today and it burned fine into the disk
<blakkheim> Hillshum: aptitude -R install asdf will only install the deps, no recommended packages
<kinja-sheep> woRg: #ubuntu+1
<Muscovy> woRg: I've had that issue in a VM. Are you trying a physical install?
<Tittu> stargaze: i visited that link. It's to replace windows. I want both, linux and windows
<Ganymede> so this is an unlikely question but if i have an SSH session open from A to B. now i can't ssh into A (it's behind NAT) but i have access to B. can i somehow reverse that ssh session from A to B to get a shell and execute commands on A? these are all under the same username and i have sudo access to both machines
<woRg> yes Muscovy
<Hillshum> blakkheim: Hmm. Maybe dependent packages were dependent on the recommended packages I'm avoiding?
<bullgard> My Chatzilla 0.9.86 "suddenly" does not wrap lines at the right-hand side of my screen. How to fix that?
<gp5st> Tittu: you're in a perfect situation to experiment.  try playing with the partition sizes to be what you want, then select that partition to install ubuntu to
<gp5st> i have to go, ttyl
<Hillshum> Ganymede: You can forward ports over SSH
<woRg> thanks kinja-sheep
<sometux> malifal: also what about flashplayer?
<Hillshum> Ganymede: And then SSH over that forwarded port
<sometux> malifal: no joining
<sometux> malifal: any luck get it work for you?
<Stargaze> Tittu: you only replace winows if you overwrite it's partation during, so do no overwrite windows if you want dual boot
<Tittu> gp5st: there is no problem with partition size. It's something else. Ubuntu doesnt install properly. ALso, can i install ubuntu on NTFS partition ?
<Ganymede> Hillshum, i'm familiar with that...but how would i do that since i can't run commands on A, the computer behind NAT, since i can't reach it. the only connection i have to it is that the ssh session shows up in "who" on B
<archman> hello
<Muscovy> Tittu: I really wouldn't use NTFS anywhere other than Windows.
<Stargaze> Tittu: you have to format the non-windows partition to ext4 instead of NTFS
<squarepe1> hello
<malifal> sometux: i never tried getting to work on flashplayer, i never noticed that it was broken in the first place :/
<archman> what are the modules needed for the USB mass storage? Cause sometimes, the PSP just doesn't want to mount, although it appears on lsusb
<obscurant1st> i need to get my webcam working can somebody help me?
<Tittu> stargaze: i read everything on that page. It was what i did, but instead of trying ubuntu, i selected install ubuntu, and on the second last image, where the installation progress bar is displayed, it gave error at some 44%
<sometux> malifal: visit www.aljazeerasport.net
<Stargaze> archman: try usb-modeswitch, you find a description in Synaptic
<Hillshum> Ganymede: You might be able to get though the NAT. Are both SSH servers on port 22?
<Ganymede> Hillshum, yes
<Tittu> muscovy: the prob is that then windows wont read the content of ext partition
<orson> Ganymede: reverse ssh portforwarding, "ssh -R 1234:localhost:22 host.domain.tld"
<Stargaze> Tittu: that's because windows is old and disabled
<Ganymede> orson, which ssh server would i run that on?
<Muscovy> Tittu: There's individual Windows programs that you can find to do it, and Linux can still read Windows perfectly fine.
<gar_onn> hey if I instal ubunutu , will I always get this?? http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa76/indyank/techbliss/install-ubuntu-windows.jpg
<archman> Stargaze, hmm, checking...
<Muscovy> Back when I used both, I would move anything I need over while still in Linux.
<orson> Ganymede: A
<Stargaze> gar_onn: that's called dual-boot
<Take0n> How do I completely remove wine? I did sudo apt-get purge wine and then I also did a rm -rf .wine in my home directory. Should I do anything more? It didnt disappear from the menus btw
<Ganymede> orson, but the whole point is that i'm currently unable to run commands on A because i can't reach it through the NAT
<Hillshum> Ganymede: Have you tried SSHing into A right now?
<Stargaze> Take0n: try sudo apt)get autoremove
<archman> Stargaze, no info in synaptic, though
<malifal> sometux: i see
<Stargaze> Take0n: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<Tittu> why did it gave that error at 44% ??
<malifal> sometux: try installing the mscore fonts, it might fix it
<qUaNtiC_> hi what happens if i upgrade to karmic from intrepid? i mean is it going to automatically configure everything and just leave the all system as it is, or at least re-create it as i did it or it will change "everything" and ill have to restart setting it all over again? thanks
<Muscovy> TakeOn: I've had that before. I'm pretty sure you have to edit the mnu to remove the file, because Wine doesn't remove those links itself.
<Stargaze> archman: usb-modeswitch, it is in the repo's and so in Synaptic
<Ganymede> Hillshum, yes, it gets "no route to host" because the NAT device is set to port forward 22 to a different machine (which is powered down)
<malifal> sometux: or the kacst fonts
<mvampire> Hello. Can anybody help with booting from ExpressCard SSD? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8945641#post8945641
<sometux> malifal: they are all installed
<Ganymede> Hillshum, and i can only modify the NAT configuration from within the NAT network
<Take0n> I am doing an autoremove now thank Stargaze! Muscovy I will do that as well and also relogin to see if changes went well
<sometux> malifal: I think it's a bug
<Tittu> one more thing. how do i combine the left out 5 GB partition with the new 30GB ext partition that ubuntu created without having any changes done to others ?
<Take0n> my problem is that applications I install in winte wont completely uninstall.. drove me crazy so I wanna get rid of it!
<malifal> sometux: but not everything is broken, the ticker on the top is fine
<malifal> sometux: strange huh?
<sometux> malifal: many complain about the same problem on the adobe forum.
<Hillshum> Ganymede: I don't think there is much you can do
<mkey> hey
<_UsUrPeR_> How do I add network drivers to a ubuntu alternate install CD? The network driver (atheros AR8132 on a new Acer netbook) is not being detected by the 9.10 alternate install CD, and because of that, I cannot install with a preseed.cfg over my local network.
<mvampire> Hello. Can anybody help with booting from ExpressCard SSD? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8945641#post8945641
<Stargaze> !hi| mkey
<ubottu> mkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkey> thankx
<malifal> sometux: it's a font issue not flashplayer/adobe issue, it's the font that jazeera is using for that part, i'm pretty sure of that
<malifal> sometux: you should complain to aljazeera :)
<Hillshum> Why do so many web server packages depend on apache? I don't want to use apache
<cellofellow> _UsUrPeR_: generally you can't install netinstall on wifi. No way to set up the SSID and encryption keys.
<_UsUrPeR_> cellofellow: that's a gigabit ethernet card made by Atheros
<cellofellow> oh
<_UsUrPeR_> :/
<cellofellow> :(
<sometux> malifal: no problem with arabic text in flash on windows
<Ganymede> Hillshum, okay, thanks
<malifal> sometux: yes because it's a microsoft font that has no counterpart on linux
<bullgard> My Chatzilla 0.9.86 "suddenly" does not wrap lines at the right-hand side of my screen. How to fix that?
<sometux> +C
<|604|> so my hd is split into 3 parts, linux, swap and ntfs containing windows, my project using the windows partition didn't work, so i want to boot back into linux, i am on a laptop, how do i do this?
<mvampire> Hello. Can anybody help with booting from ExpressCard SSD? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8945641#post8945641
<Ganymede> Hillshum, wait, so there's no way to "hijack" an SSH session connected to my computer? like injecting commands into that shell?
<Hillshum> Ganymede: I don't know of anything
<orson> Ganymede: if not using screen, no. (would make ssh pointless btw, if everyone could hijack it)
<archman> Stargaze, strange, i can't start it, although i installed it... trying "usb-modeswitch" :S
<obscurant1st> somebody pls help me with my webcam issue.. :(
<archman> Stargaze, getting the usual: bash: usb-modeswitch: command not found
<Ganymede> orson, well i'm only trying to hijack my own shell...it's logged in with the same username that i am
<Stargaze> archman, it runs in the background, it's not an application
<archman> oooh
<archman> Stargaze, need to reboot i guess? since it's a deamon?
<archman> daemon*
<Ganymede> orson, by the way, suppose i already executed the ssh command without the -R option and now i'm at the shell...can i transform that ssh session into a port forward by executing a certain command?
<Tittu> thank you all for your help
<archman> Stargaze, so it should work on it's own from now on? no commands needed?
<orson> Ganymede: if you have a ssh-connection you always can establish new tunnels
<Akkernight> does wine work for Ubuntu ever?
<slashme> archman, I'm coming into this halfway, but usually to restart a daemon you do something like # service (yourservice) restart
<slashme> Akkernight, yes.
<omeddragon1> get playonlinux wine work better with it
<orson> Ganymede: the actual session cannot be changed into a tunnel, afaik
<obscurant1st> Akkernight, of course
<Ganymede> orson, okay, thanks for the information
<slashme> archman, what daemon are you working with?
<Stargaze> !wine| Akkernight
<ubottu> Akkernight: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<archman> slashme, thanks, erm...usb-modeswitch, i guess :/
<obscurant1st> :'( i need to set up my laptop webcam
<Korusef> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<Ganymede> Akkernight, i don't use wine from the official repos, i use bleeding edge wine and it seems to work much better
<archman> slashme, installed it right now
<Akkernight> slashme, obscurant1st: Wine hasn't worked for me yet, and it doesn't even work to install anything using winetricks because everything needs dotnet 2, and installing dotnet 2 doesn't seem to work, 'cause even tho I get the files installed, no other apps are capable of loading the dotnet 2 .dlls
<Stargaze> obscurant1st, try sudo apt-get install cheese
<maximo> wine never works for me, never has and don't know if ever will....
<slashme> archman, often when you install a package that runs as a daemon, it starts itself.
<switchgirl> apparently i'm running a web server / apache on my desktop
<archman> slashme, ok, rebooting...
<Stargaze> Akkernight, Mono is the Linux equiv for .NET
<obscurant1st> Stargaze, i am tryng it
<web5|org|ua> my system just rebooted buy yourself, where to look for cause ?
<Haffe> web5|org|ua: /var/log/syslog
<slashme> archman NOOO!!!!
<switchgirl>  >> 82.41.230.60 :s how'd i use it?
<archman> slashme, why not? :D
<mkey> plugged in wired. no wireless card...long story. is external wireless viable ?
<Akkernight> Stargaze, but software looks for the dotnet .dlls ...
<ga> Witam. Są tu jakieś polskie czaty?
<slashme> archman, not usually necessary.
<Pici> !pl | ga
<ubottu> ga: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<archman> slashme, ok, should i modprobe it?
<Stargaze> Akkernight, maybe you can best use Windows for these apps, then
<web5|org|ua> Haffe: syslog.1 too ?
<slashme> archman, hang on a moment....
<Akkernight> Stargaze, but that's the problem, I don't wanna go back to Windows
<switchgirl> !apache| switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl, please see my private message
<Friction[laptop]> why are all the instant messenger clients crap on linux
<tokoto> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Stargaze> Akkernight, then search for the linux equiv of the app you ant to use
<omeddragon1> what crap do you mean Friction[laptop]
<tokoto> OoLaA
<slashme> archman, is it a kernel module or a daemon?
<Akkernight> Stargaze, Mortal Online, which I've pre-ordered a long time ago, can't even play it D: oh the cruelty
<Stargaze> Akkernight, for linux games, check => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<archman> slashme, i dunno, http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Akkernight> Stargaze, there is no Linux client for Mortal Online, I've checked
<slashme> archman, check the website: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<slashme> lol
<ga> No to ja przepraszam, jestem za stary na angielski...
<archman> LOL
<omeddragon1> is that a good game
<archman> slashme, never checked the site, actually ;D
<Akkernight> Stargaze, there are Wine fixes, but since winetricks isn't capable of installing anything, I'm out of options
<slashme> archman, I just read it: it sets up some rules, so you should be set up immediately.
<archman> slashme, will do now
<archman> slashme: hahaha it doesn't work, then :D:D:D
<chili555> mkey, i'm not sure i understand. do you mean can wireless be coaxed to work on your system?
<slashme> archman, that's interesting.  What hardware are you using?
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<Stargaze> Akkernight, try Cedega or CrossOver
<mkey> chili  i have no wireless card...thankx to a friend???... should i just try to find another card?
<slashme> archman, that website has some seemingly relevant troubleshooting info.  Probably worth reading with interest.
<archman> slashme, usb 2.0?
<archman> slashme, playstation portable
<slashme> archman, hmm, sounds like something 20000 linux geeks will have put their minds to already.
<chili555> mkey, certainly. be sure to check the forums for compatability. some work out of the box, some require just a bit of coaxing and some are very difficult
<slashme> archman, usb 2.0 has been standard for a while now and runs smoothly - that's not the issue.
<mkey> thankx
<grendal_prime> anyone know if there is a way to connect multiple vpn connections with the net manager tool?
<archman> slashme, sometimes, it works after 24 disconnections :D:D:D
<archman> slashme, sometimes, after reboot
<glphvgacs> is this required? /dev/sda2: LABEL="bootstrap" TYPE="hfs"
<archman> slashme, sometimes, never :D
<grendal_prime> it doesnt look like i can do it with that thing But i know i can do it via the cli tools.
<mkey> bbak thankx chiili...
<archman> slashme, sometimes, nonsense...but that's ubuntu :D
<slashme> archman, tres funny...  Have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<GhostFreeman> I have a question about ruby and gems on 9.04
<aar> Hi, is there a way of having a bash shell display a time stamp at the prompt by default?
<archman> slashme: yep
<archman> slashme: will check again
<slashme> archman, allrighty.  Good luck.... :-(
<voicesinmyhead> hi noob to ubuntu here
<Korusef> is there bug in /lib/lsb/init-functions killproc function ? (from lsb-base 4.0-0ubuntu5)
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, welcom
<voicesinmyhead> is hard disk bad sectors a bug??
<malifal> aar:  check your .bashrc file
<slashme> s/welcom/welcome/
<yotta911> Hi, folks. How i change the system date and time by terminal?
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, that depends.
<voicesinmyhead> karmic kaola 9.10
<orson> aar: change PS1, \t shows time
<Stargaze> !hi| voicesinmyhead
<ubottu> voicesinmyhead: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<voicesinmyhead> i just shifted from windows
<voicesinmyhead> 2 days ago
<Stargaze> !ask| voicesinmyhead
<ubottu> voicesinmyhead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, how do these bad sectors manifest themselves?
<archman> slashme, thanks for helping out =)
<Korusef> according to the specification, killproc is supposed to return 0 if not used with specific signal and the process not running, if I read the script correctly it does the opposite
<voicesinmyhead> on installing ubuntu 9.10 it said hard disk is failing... checked forums... it said it is a bug
<arti> hi again,finaly i have solved my problem
<slashme> archman, np!
<archman> slashme, i'll just keep on rebooting or turning the usb mode on and off :D:D:D
<slashme> archman, t3h lol (this cheese is burning me).
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, more info?
<archman> :D
<lifestream> Does anyone have one of those DDR dancing pad (PS1 and 2)  to  *PC*  adapter thingies?  What are they called?
<chuy_max> suppose I use dd to copy an entire HDD into another HDD, is it possible to 'verify' both hard disks have the same info using diff?, or do you recommend another app?
<glphvgacs> is this required on PPC970 mac? /dev/sda2: LABEL="bootstrap" TYPE="hfs"
<glphvgacs> http://pastebin.com/irXXV8S3
<slashme> chuy_max, wrong question.
<slashme> chuy_max, dd actually has error checking built in.
<igggimin> Is it possible to connect via remote desktop to my Ubuntu box with an SSH tunnel? I have a relatively stable IP here
<voicesinmyhead> the ubuntu forums said it was a bug ... but dont know how to fix it.. tried troubleshooting it.. reinstalled ubuntu at least 10 times i guess... still showing bad sectors and hard disk is failing.. so i chose to ignore it
<malifal> igggimin: yes
<slashme> chuy_max, in fact if you try to dd something and it doesn't work perfectly due to bad hardware or whatever, you've actually got to switch off the error checking to make dd continue.
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, just an FYI, please don't ask how i know ;) MANY of the PS2-to-USB adapters will NOT work with DDR mats, they don't accept two buttons being pressed at the same time - i was lucky enough to find one that does, but had many fails first
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, and Windows works just fine???
<voicesinmyhead> yup
<Stargaze> igggimin, type /join #ubuntu-server, people there are more skilled to give advice about SSH
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, what hardware?
<voicesinmyhead> yup windows worked fine
<igggimin> Stargaze, malifal thank you
<voicesinmyhead> hardware as in core2duo processor
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, sata? What chipset? that kind of thing?
<aar> malifal, orson That did the trick, thanks.
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, did you get ubuntu installed at all?
<lifestream> ZykoticK9, that really does stink!  See, the thing is I have very, very little money. I was worried about getting one that doesnt work
<xerox1> what's the best way in your opinion to create backups from encrypted home partitions?
<Korusef> ok problem solved with --oknodo param
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, keep the receipts :)
<malifal> igggimin: create a tunnel and forward the port, 5900 or 5901, then on the other machine you connect localhost:0 or localhost:1
<dunn> Ununtu 9.10 netbook keeps shutting down the screen even though power management is set to never. Any ideas?
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, sorry, one question at a time... did you get ubuntu installed at all, and if you did, how are the bad sectors showing up?
<lifestream> ZykoticK9, Will do, thanks :P  By the way, do you mind saying what yours (ddr pad converter) is?   My boyfriend will be annoyed if we spend too much time at the store :P
<archman> slashme !!! found a reason :( you need to turn off the "charge" option on the PSP
<archman> slashme !! :)
<slashme> archman, Well done!!!!
<archman> thanks!
<archman> "If your PSP is not automatically recognized see the Troubleshooting section at Mount/USB. This could be due to the "usb power" set to "on" over a usb port or wire that does not support usb powering. "
<slashme> archman, always a pleasure.
<archman> slashme, but lol, it charges anyway, just now it works :D
<slashme> archman, furney and strange....
<archman> yep
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, went and grabbed it -- it has no brand or model on it at all -- just a sticker with a serial # and "made in taiwan" -- so no help at all, sorry
<slashme> voicesinmyhead, you still there?
<slashme> ZykoticK9, post pics lol
<ZykoticK9> slashme, lol - no camera! that's the first time anyone has "post pic" to me.  lol
<slashme> ZykoticK9, ;-]
<flipflop_> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<slashme> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slashme> !hi | flipflop_
<ubottu> flipflop_: please see above
<jshriver> Greetings
<flipflop_> I have two laptop and one external hd with ubuntu installed
<jshriver> anyone know how to specify the password for gpg in the cli?
<jshriver> the man page is huge and can't find it so far
<dunn> My screen keeps going blank when watching movies even though power management is set to never
<slashme> flipflop_, felicitations on your fortuitous superfluity of hardware.
<flipflop_> the problem is that laptop1  have a intel graphic card and laptop2 have a nvidia graphic card
<akshay> how to delete a folder in /usr/src
<jshriver> akshay: be root and rm -rfv /usr/src/whatever
<slashme> akshay, and why would you want to do that?
<Pici> jshriver: Generally you don't want to do that, but you can do: gpg -d 0 < some_file_with_the_passphrase
<lifestream> ZykoticK9, thanks about the info,  im goinig to google a bit now that i am aware of the problems.  Have a great day :)
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, just an FYI, but check out StepMania
<flipflop_> and the laptop-intel load nvidia-glx module...
<akshay> how to enter in root mode in GUI mode
<malifal> jshriver: you mean generate a key? gpg --gen-key
<slashme> flipflop_, having one installation driving two laptops is generally not easy.
<jshriver> no specify passphrase like:  gpgp --inputfile blah.gpg --outputfile blah -p MyPassword
<donpdonp> when i get a new email, there is a flash-notice in the upper right corner saying New Mail. If i dont see that notice, nothing else on the  screen indicates a new mail is waiting. Is there something I can turn on or install to get a different kind of new email notification?
<flipflop_> slashme: how to "force that laptop-intel load intel-glx..."
<jshriver> or something along those lines, my password is dynamic so writing a script that takes a couple inputs and formats the password for me and auto gpg decrypts it.
<Pici> jshriver: Er, my brain had an oops its: gpg --passphrase-fd 0 < some_file_with_the_passphrase   OR if your gpg version supports it you can use --pasphrase-file thefilename
<akshay> thanks that worked
<slashme> flipflop_, you could maybe have two xorg.conf files, one named xorg.conf.intel, and one named xorg.conf.nvidia,
<donpdonp> i have "indicate new messages in the panel" turned on in evolution, but it doesnt seem to do anything
<slashme> flipflop_, and then have xorg.conf be a symlink to one or the other.
<Pici> jshriver: Oh. and it looks like some versions of gpg also support putting --passphrase theactualpassphrase
<chuy_max> slashme, that's great
<jshriver> Pici: hrm might have to do that then.  Problem is my password is dynamic changes daily so I dont store it in plain text.  Is there another way to specify it?
<slashme> flipflop_, just change the symlink and bounce the xserver.
<jshriver> ok let me try that
<Pici> jshriver: That seems to be available in the version thats in Karmic.  I know that on a RedHat install that I use those are not available.
<slashme> chuy_max, sure is ;-)
<Tittu> hello all. I tried to install ubuntu again and it gave the same error again. Error code 5:(input/output error). It says could not write to hard disk. The details contained a point, that hard disk might be old, which is true. does this mean that i cannot install ubuntu on my system ?
<Esigolo> somebody can help me to solve this issue? http://pastebin.com/wnFpjdZE
<jshriver> hrm gives me an error gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=00)
<jshriver> will just have to tinker around
<akshay> iam not able extract the linux kernel 2.4 in /usr/src
<flipflop_> but in karmic xorg.conf... is omited???
<jshriver> akshay: what is the error
<slashme> flipflop_, no problem!
<slashme> flipflop_, you just make your own xorg.conf, will explain....
<orson> akshay: needs root-rights
<akshay> already in root
<Stargaze> Tittu, try Linux Mint, it's Ubuntu with a different interface and a lot of of diagostic tools and codecs pre-installed => http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<spartan07> Tittu: you could try installing on a usb. Have you tried loading a live cd and using gparted to format the drive?
<Tittu> stargaze: but whats the problem with this version ?
<malifal> Esigolo: what's the windows application that you're running?
<slashme> flipflop_, sudo Xorg -configure will create an xorg.conf for you.
<slashme> Then you save it in /etc/X11
<Tittu> spartan07: i was using a live cd and formatted the partition through it only
<Stargaze> !mint| Tittu
<Esigolo> calls platanus
<ubottu> Tittu: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<malifal> Esigolo: platanus??
<Esigolo> yes
<Flanker37> i have just downloaded java but i dont know how to install it, can anyone help please
<flipflop_> slashme: yes but if I have installed nvidia-glx package then is load intel-graphic and nvidia-glx...
<m3onh0x84> hi all, when ubuntu using dhcp4 ?
<spartan07> Tittu: did the drive run an OS before you tried installing ubuntu?
<Esigolo> malifal, yes
<flipflop_> I think that that is a bug but...
<malifal> Esigolo: did you check with  the winehq appdb if that application has any issues?
<Esigolo> malifal, not yet
<OerHeks> Flanker37, use Java from restricted-extra's
<Tittu> ubbotu: i have the original ubuntu version which i downloaded from ubuntu's website
<akshay> somebody help me to compile the kernel manually
<spartan07> Tittu: is this Ubuntu 9.10?
<orson> flipflop_: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Flanker37> is that in the software sources. sorry im a noob
<slashme> flipflop_, sorry, didn't quite understand?
<flipflop_> the problem is that laptop-intel load intel-graphic module and nvidia-glx module...
<Esigolo> malifal, the app is not listed on winehd appDB
<Stargaze> Tittu, instead of looking for the cause of the problem, it's sometimes to try a fresh install
<OerHeks> Flanker37, yes, synaptics > restricted extra's  will install codecs & java
<akshay> please help me compile the kernel manually
<Stargaze> +better
<slashme> flipflop_, and then what happens?
<Flanker37> thanks mate, will give it a try now
<slashme> akshay, well, yes....
<akshay> ya ..pls
<slashme> akshay, why do you want to recompile your kernel?
<OerHeks> Flanker37, total download 300 mb or so
<flipflop_> don't work 3d graphic capabilities
<malifal> Esigolo: your best bet is to check with the wine team channels and forums
<slashme> flipflop_, that's surely not because it's trying to load two modules: the x server should detect which module to load based on your hardware.
<Flanker37> thanks OerHeks
<spartan07> Tittu: did you check the cd for defects?
<Stargaze> !wine| Esigolo
<ubottu> Esigolo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Yerushalmi> If I have FCE Ultra open before opening Firefox, it takes over use of my soundcard and I have no audio in (say) youtube videos, even after FCE Ultra is closed and even if I close and reopen the tab, until Firefox is shut down and reopened entirely. Anyone know how to fix this?
<slashme> flipflop_, have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what error it gives?
<Esigolo> malifal, i'm already on winehq channel wainting for help tks :)
<flipflop_> yes, that is but load "intel-graphic" and "nvidia-glx" (not "nvidia-graphic")
<datz> Hi, is there documentation of when kernel updates are released?
<slashme> flipflop_, sorry, again I didn't quite understand what you said ;-[
<slashme> flipflop_, what is "nvidia-graphic"?
<slashme> flipflop_, nvidia-glx is the right driver for nvidia cards if I remember correctly.
<Tittu> sorry i got disconnected
<flipflop_> lsmod |grep intel
<flipflop_> intel_agp              27676  2 i915
<datz> wow, dead here today
<flipflop_> that is intel-graphic module...
<Tittu> the last message i read was that you asked me whether it was 9.10 ?
<spartan07> Tittu: did you check the cd for defects?
<Tittu> yes it is 9.10, i downloaded it today
<slashme> flipflop_, sure, and that's on the intel box, right?
<Tittu> spartan07: how do i do that >?
<flipflop_> yes
<nperry> !ot | datz
<ubottu> datz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slashme> flipflop_, and then on the nvidia box?
<sllide> anyone knows a auto-tune program for linux?
<spartan07> when you fire up the pc to install its one of the options instead of installing
<flipflop_> then, in the Xorg.0.log file "say load nvidia-glx"
<datz> nperry: how is my question off topic?
<spartan07> check maybe the cd was burned incorrectly.
<slashme> flipflop_, sounds right....
<Tittu> spartan07: the cd was burned successfully without any errors
<nperry> datz: Didn't see the question just the "dead here" comment, my bad.
<datz> Hi, is there documentation of when *ubuntu* kernel updates are released? (sorry, I meant ubuntu)
<spartan07> Tittu: did the hd have another OS that was running fine before you tried installing ubuntu?
<flipflop_> yes, all is work fine, only the graphic card is suck
<datz> nperry: np.  ;)
<Tittu> yes, win Xp
<arved> hi, i am running UNR, and i want to add a keyboard indicator applet, what is the name of the binary?
<spartan07> I would check. I get successful burns with brasero that dont work. ended up moving to K3B
<obscurant1st> my webcam works with a custom settings done in gstreamer-properties but, only xawtv is able to detect my webcam, cheese and camorama does not detect it? anyone have any idea?
<nperry> datz: to Answer your question. New verions of kernel will only be realesed with a new release for example lunch is sporting 2.6.32
<flipflop_> the problem is that laptop-intel load "intel-graphic" module and that module "I think" load "nvidia-glx"...
<spartan07> Tittu: how old is the box ?
<Tittu> spartan07: the message you typed before, without name, was that for me, is it an option available before installation ?
<spartan07> Tittu: yes
<n-iCe> hiii how many partitions does ubuntu installs by default?
<nperry> datz: Current releases will only ever have secruity fixes to the current kernel (never seen it happen before)
<datz> nperry: thanks, but I mean just, kernel updates to individual releases.
<orson> n-iCe: 2, swap + /
<n-iCe> ok, sda1 and sd3? orson
<spartan07> its I think 3rd when it says try ubuntu without installing anything on pc
<slashme> flipflop_, nah.  What makes you think intel-graphic loads nvidia-glx?
<flipflop_> but if I deinstall nvidia-glx package that problem is solve...
<orson> n-iCe: whatever
<spartan07> Tittu: its I think 3rd when it says try ubuntu without installing anything on pc
<Yerushalmi> If I open a youtube video, Firefox takes over my sound card until it's completely shut down again (not even closing the tab helps) such that no other program can play any sounds. The same happens in reverse. How do I fix this?
<Tittu> spartan07: it's about 6 yrs old. I will check the disk for errors and come back in a few minutes. Thanks a lot
<flipflop_> yes, I thionk that
<n-iCe> orson: uhm, how to list all of them? df -h isn't working
<orson> n-iCe: sudo fdisk -l
<nperry> datz: Does that kind of answer your question?
<Tittu> spartan07: but my hard disk is 4 yrs old
<datz> nperry: I guess not: what about these updates to the kernel for one specific version: http://pastebin.com/bb09gLZ2
<datz> nperry: I am wondering if there are dates in which they are released
<n-iCe> I got one with the flag boot, and the other one says /, what's the size I need in boot
<I-Blocklist443> hello
<I-Blocklist443> look at how people hate left buttons on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<flipflop_> my xorg.conf doesn't exist, but that problem persist if my xorg.conf is that "Xorg -configure" xorg.conf
<nperry> datz: No, most of them were released during devlopment process, As they start off with the standard kernel then add some modifications
<nperry> !ot | I-Blocklist443
<ubottu> I-Blocklist443: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<orson> n-iCe: fdisk won't list mountpoints
<malifal> orson: cat /etc/fstab
<orson> malifal: ?
<flipflop_> ups
<datz> nperry: ok, I see. I am just wondering if there is documentation of when they were released.
<n-iCe> orson: what does that mean?
<orson> n-iCe: where have you seen the "/"? sudo fdisk -l   won't show
<datz> nperry: like i know 2.6.31-20 is ready now, and I am still on 2.6.31-19
<nperry> datz: No there isn't. I suggest aptitude changelog linux-image-generic that'll show you what actually has channge during the versions
<n-iCe> orson:  gparted
<Guest45508> Hello, after upgrading to karmic i have a problem with my wireless card (Atheros AR5001 - on an acer aspire one). After leaving the computer for some time without doing anything the card becomes unclaimed and i can make it work again only after a hard reboot. ANY IDEAS???
<nperry> datz: Normally its not major change :)
<archman> slashme, still there? wanna ask something about partitioning...
<flipflop_> ubottu: there exist any channel for graphic card problems?
<orson> n-iCe: and why do you use a /boot-partition? there's usually no need for it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r3c4ll> somebody with libvirt experience?
<r3c4ll> using bridge no NAT?
<nperry> Guest45508: Weird, I've got the exact same card and hasn't happened to me
<reddrag0n> i need a little help with my screen resolution
<datz> nperry: ok thanks.  I was just wondering if there was some average time between updates, and if I can skip one.  It would appear that way.
<flipflop_>  there exist any channel for graphic card problems?
<n-iCe> orson: default partition I guess
<nperry> datz: You can always skip them as for example if .21 was ready it'd include .20 plus some
<Stefansteve> how do you change the buttons back to the right in 10.04? as said in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<datz> nperry: or not an average time, but if I can skip one... :)  I just removed the old ones, saving over 500MB space...
<orson> n-iCe: let's start other way round: what do you need to know?
<n-iCe> The thing is, I see my hard drive, file syste in Computer, but is asks root pass to mount, why isn't mounting it at boot?
<malifal> orson: i'm jumping here, not sure what's going on with you, but that's one way of listing the mount points, the other is thru /proc i guess
<ZykoticK9> Stefansteve, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<datz> nperry: great, that's mainly what I wanted to know. thanks
<nperry> datz: Not a problem :)
<orson> malifal: thats not a question
<Yerushalmi> I can't get firefox to play video/x-ms-asf objects. Can anyone help me with this?
<malifal> orson: ok sure
<ZykoticK9> Stefansteve, Lucid questions should be in #ubuntu+1 BTW
<orson> malifal: i asked for output of fdisk -l and got a mountpoint back, which made me curious
<Haffe> Yerushalmi: mplayer-plugin and w{32,64}codecs should help you
<Guest45508> nperry: and i get the same problem both with network manager and wicd installed
<n-iCe> orson:  in Computer I see File system and a hard drive, why is that?
<michele_> salve atutti
<orson> n-iCe: no idea
<nperry> Guest45508: Have you looked through dmesg, any idea there?
<archman> will i need to edit the /etc/fstab if i remove one ntfs partition i have and add the space to the existing ext3 (not the system one)?
<Yerushalmi> Haffe: wasn't mplayer-plugin replaced by gecko-mediaplayer? Though I tried installing that and it didn't work. Could I be missing the codecs, where do I get them?
<Tittu> hello all. I checked my disk for errors and it had error in 1 file. I will have to download live cd again. Thanks spartan07
<Yerushalmi> that = gecko-mediplayer.
<timyeung> n-iCe, file system is most likely windows partition
<orson> archman: if you mounted that partition with fstab-entry before, yes
<damian> I keep seeing Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: pytll?hon (<< 2.6) when I go to install a deb. I already have 2.6 from the repository so why shouldnt it insta
<nperry> Guest45508: Best for you to pastebin whats in /var/log/dmesg
<nperry> !pastebin | Guest45508
<ubottu> Guest45508: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<archman> orson, erm, i don't remember, can i check somehow?
<damian> python (<<2.6) odd it didnt paste right
<orson> archman: grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<babalu> hi, if i have something like: "mona: error while loading shared libraries: xxxx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<archman> orson /dev/sda4     /media/sda4     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<babalu> how can i correct it?
<orson> archman: and thats the one you want to delete?
<archman> yep
<orson> archman: then delete that line
<archman> orson, do i need to do it before or after removing it? better before, yes?
<flipflop_> babalu, find that file in packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest45508> nperry: no haven't looked that yet i'll have to wait for the problem to happen so i can see the dmesg
<orson> archman: up to you, makes no difference
<ZykoticK9> babalu, are you using 32 or 64bit Ubuntu?
<trism> damian: << means strictly earlier, which means it requires 2.5 or less
<archman> orson, ok, i'll pastebin you my fstab, as i got some more question, ok? :)
<tilen> hi all i have flash problem movie freeze when use flash its is white windows dmesg gimme this[444629.152213] npviewer.bin[9891]: segfault at ff999ea8 ip 00000000ff999ea8 sp 00000000ffdab43c error 14
<nperry> Guest45508: You might have /var/log/dmesg.0 which would be from a previous session
<orson> archman: try it:)
<archman> orson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392689/
<damian> *smacks himself* your a lifesaver trism I've been working on this all morning too lol wonder why I didnt see it in all the google searches. Thanks again
<archman> orson, ok, so, 1. i'm removing sda4
<Yerushalmi> If I open a youtube video, Firefox takes over my sound card until it's completely shut down again (not even closing the tab helps) such that no other program can play any sounds. The same happens in reverse. How do I fix this?
<archman> orson, 2. adding 2GB to swap (sda3?)
<archman> orson, 3. adding the rest to sda1
<orson> archman: better buy some RAM
<archman> orson, so, i only need to remove the sda4 line and that's it?
<Aciid> Yerushalmi: sudo alsa force-reload
<orson> archman: for fstab, thats all, yes
<archman> orson, ok thanks =)
<Aciid> !pulseaudio | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nperry> Yerushalmi: Pulseaudio is hogging the application, this is a known issue
<orson> archman: hope you backed up your data before
<archman> orson, should i use gparted (although there's no "join partition" i guess) or something else?
<Noskillz> hello! How do i start a windowmanager if i accidently shut it down? (from within gnome)
<Yerushalmi> nperry: No known fix yet?
<archman> orson, i will back it up, sure :)
<Aciid> noskillz: alt+f2 : metacity
<orson> archman: sorry cannot help, i never resized partitions in my life
<Yerushalmi> Aciid: From the command I assume that means "wipe the sound card users list clean and start again"? There's no way to allow more than one thing to use it
<Noskillz> can't
<Yerushalmi> ?
<archman> orson, ok, hmm
<Guest45508> nperry: yeap i found it
<Noskillz> aciid: can't press alt+f2
<orson> archman: and i don't want to do it in future :) use lvm
<archman> orson, ok :)
<Aciid> Yerushalmi: there is start using pulseaudio,and then you can skype and watch youtube and watch movies all at one time =D
<archman> orson, btw, wanna add additional swap cause i wanna use the hibernation
<orson> archman: ok, the only acceptable reason :)
<archman> :)
<nperry> Guest45508: Good, pastebin, I'll have a look at it..
<Aciid> Yerushalmi: its a rocky road to configure alsa+pulseaudio , but it's truly rewarding
<Snoopy1>  so how does someone get a belkin wireless N f5d8053 v. 3000 card to work?
<Snoopy1> in ubuntu 64 bit?
<Yerushalmi> Aciid: So the command you gave me above just frees up the audio as a temporary fix?
<Aciid> yup
<Yerushalmi> Ah, okay, cool, thanks
<Aciid> it frees if its stuck
<Aciid> but look forward to pulse please
<Yerushalmi> Do you have the time/ability/patience to walk me through that configuration? I'm quite new to ubunttu
<Aciid> Yerushalmi: im at work atm, i would love to help you but im irc'ing from my nokia E71
<Guest45508> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392691/ here it is
<Yerushalmi> Aciid: Ah, hehe. Some other time then. I'll use the command until someone's able to help with the installation. Thanks! :)
<kslen> sorry for going off topic, but does anyone in here by chance posess a fujitsu siemens xi 1546 laptop and have the recovery cd/dvd available?
<Aciid> Yerushalmi: you can find the configuring and installing steps by googling pulseaudio ubuntu. it's not that hard avtually, if you encounter any pronlems just give a shout at here
<orson> Aciid:sorry for offtopic, what client?
<Aciid> kslen: what do you need from the cd/dvd?
<Aciid> orson, i use symbian putty
<Bluubier> http://kathrin.myphotos.cc/index.php?uid=5p2rll
<kslen> Aciid, i just want to quickly restore a laptop for a client
<Aciid> orson, and i have remote hosted irssi
<Yerushalmi> Aciid: I don't want to be left in the lurch with a half-working or non-working configuration if you or any others who know enough about this stuff happen to leave... I prefer to work with a net :)
<orson> Aciid: same here, hoped you found a reasonable symbian irc-client
<kslen> Aciid, so if you could help me out with an image of the cd it would be greatly appreciated
<nperry> Guest45508: Nothing bad happened there, Not to sure if it would be caught by dmesg, Have you got anymore dmesg that you could paste bin?
<Zenker> hello everyone, i just made the multiple wallpapers work with compiz-fusion via this page ::   http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-get-multiple-desktop-wallpapers-in-ubuntu-8-4-8-10 the links for getting the icons to work again arent working, does anyone know what page to goto to get them to, or how to get them to work?
<r3c4ll> somebody with libvirt experience?
<r3c4ll> using bridge no NAT?
<Aciid> kslen, fuitsu has the drivers on the website, os u need to get urself
<nullie> How can I pass -dpi argument to X server?
<kslen> Aciid, exactly what i am trying to do without breaking any copyright laws
<Ria> >..>
<Zenker> oh crap never mind, i just found that this plugin was useless and unneeded :)
<Snoopy1>  so how does someone get a belkin wireless N f5d8053 v. 3000 card to work on a 64 bit computer?
<Guest45508> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392697/
<Yerushalmi> Hmm. It's still annoying that I have to make sure the program whose sound I want to use is closed before I run the command, but at least I don't have to shutdown firefox. Thanks, Aciid!
<Ria> @_@
<Zenker> if someone is curious, the answer was :    http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=5901&p=69920&hilit=icons+multiple+background#p69920
<Aciid> kslen, haha =D
<Aciid> Yerushalmi: glad that if it helped you
<Guest45508> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392699/ another
<Ellocomotive> Hello, can anyone walk me through the terminal commands when installing the aurora gtk engine?  I have instructions but keep running into roadblocks
<nperry> Guest45508: Nope nothing there either, If you have a look at the dmesg, you'll see a number within the brackets. If something happens the numbers would jump from ~20-30 to whenever it happens as thats only boot
<kslen> Aciid, the buggers like making it hard too. the laptop refuses to boot from usb. stick is confirmed working on 3 other machines, both drives ripped out of the laptop and still it won't boot when set as primary boot device in bios and selected through boot menu pop-up. this with the latest bios -.-
<Ellocomotive> Can anyone help me with a terminal problem?
<stephane_> salut
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, where you able to get multi-wallpaper & desktop icons?
<Yerushalmi> Aciid: This is weird, I just noticed one of the messages it gives me seems to indicate that I already have pulseaudio. Much like nperry said
<hhlp> sorry my ubuntuone icon in my desktop bar desapeer how can i enable again ?
<Yerushalmi> It reads /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 3982(pulseaudio).
<nmvictor> i have an iBook, anyone know if I can hack ubuntu(or any linux) into it?
<Zenker> not at the moment, im still undoing what i did
<stephane_> shortcut :affichage  aparence
<maite> hola
<Zenker> ill brb and let you know :)
<Ellocomotive> @nmvictor go to lifehacker.com and look up dual booting
<telmich> nmvictor: newer macs should work, it's just an intel pc. afaik there's no ubuntu for powerpc, if you have an old one
<maite> quienes sois?¿
<Guest45508> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392700/ one more
<flansuse> Does anyone know here the command-line syntax that is used for Firefox to open up a "clicked link"? When I click on a link from any application, it opens up Firefox, but a blank page. It doesn't open up the URL. It is the same behavior as starting a new session of Firefox.
<maite> hello
<hhlp> !es | maite
<ubottu> maite: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<flansuse> I want to change the "Default Web Browser" to fix this.
<flipflop_> maite: hola, como estás?
<maite> good and you??
<xerox1> anyone around who uses firefox 3.6 + flash plugin + 64 bit ubuntu?
<Guest45508> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392701/ that's the last one i have
<flipflop_> fine!
<flipflop_> XD
<flipflop_> that is you problem?
<maite> no
<maite> con kien hablo???
<flansuse> Did my question make any sense?
<nmvictor> telmich: thanks, so how about any linux other than ubuntu on a power pc?
<flipflop_> then, what is you problem?
<Stargaze> nmvictor, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzVB7h4UvTc
<maite> in a msn
<trism> flansuse: should just be firefox %s (in the System/Administration/Preferred Applications dialog)
<flipflop_> what happen?
<telmich> nenolod: I personally would use debian for a powerpc
<nperry> Guest45508: Not to sure if pastbin is cutting the file short, but they just contain normal boot up which seems fine
<telmich> nmvictor:  I personally would use debian for a powerpc
<flansuse> trism: when I try that, it tries to load (on ANY link I click): http://www.%s.com
 * keyhive is interested in starting out with 10.04a3 instead of 9.10; what are the major issues with lucid lynx currently?
<flansuse> trism: Going to try something, real quick.
<|sysop|> suse still supports it I think,
<|sysop|> ppc that is
<|sysop|> but I use kubuntu 9.10 on a emac 1.2 ghz just fine
<Guest45508> nperry: no i think its all there
<|sysop|> I call my emac a NOMAC. like apples hw, just not their os.
<ZykoticK9> keyhive, Lucid questions/support/discussion in #ubuntu+1
<keyhive> ZykoticK9: it's all good, I found the alpha3 Known issues page :_)
<Guest45508> nperry: is there a way to reclaim the card without a hard reboot?
<keyhive> looks pretty steady
<keyhive> none of those issues should affect me
<keyhive> might just take the leap
<keyhive> alpha software is exciting :]
<nperry> Guest45508: First of all we need to find where the card is dropping to.
<Guest45508> nperry: i think it has to do with inactivity of the computer, cause the problem comes always after leaving it on but doing nothing on it for some time
<nmvictor> telmich: thanks for that suggestion. now the reason am fussing around with apple and stuff is because some dude messed up with the mac osX 10.something by deleting the drivers in an attemt to save get some more space out of its 10GB harddisk, so having messes up, he shoved it off to me and I thought maybe ubuntu would work on it.So on booting it stops with KERNEL PANIC, Cant load drivers for power 4 .., is that the same as power pc?
<telmich> nmvictor: depending on your mac you need to select the right kernel (vmlinuz64 or similar for 64 bit), but i would suggest to ask that in #debian, to be not too offtopic in here ;-)
<zeddii_> g
<__klamat1__> anyone using e17
<__klamat1__> ?
<martinvdk> can I in any way change the colors of xclock, when it uses xrender? I've seen some screenshots of it, but I cannot figure it out..
<ElNombre> hey guys, was wondering if someone could give me a hand, I'm trying to install a program which requires net framework, but everytime I install net framework using wine I get random errors. I've heard there's an ubuntu equivalent called Mono but how can I get apps that require .net framework to use mono instead?
<flansuse> Didn't work.
<trism> flansuse: does it work correctly if you do firefox http://www.google.com; from a terminal?
<flansuse> trism: Yes.
<nmvictor> telmich: Sorry I just 'PM'ed you, do you mind
<Myx0x3> why does the GDM login screen show a lower resolution? it shows 720x400.. and my screen supports 1024x768
<trism> flansuse: so in preferred applications, the combo box is set to custom, and the command is just "firefox %s"? odd that it isn't working
<mattd123> What does '-r' check in a shell script?
<flansuse> trism: Yeah.
<flansuse> trism: Removing the %s doesn't help either.
<flansuse> trism: This isn't too urgent, since I can always copy + paste links into the address bar.
<ElNombre> actually, forget the last question, can anyone help me with installing net framework using wine? I keep getting random errors (like literally random, just a bunch of numbers)
<orson> mattd123: "if file exist and is readable"
<trism> flansuse: well, %s is the url substitution, so removing it would just load firefox
<ZykoticK9> mattd123, depends on what program is using the "-r", recursive sometimes
<mattd123> orson, thank you much.
<orson> mattd123: "man test"
<snirp> Hey there, Some advise on installation needed....
<snirp> I have a HDD with a windows install, that i want to keep using
<snirp> and a ubuntu install i screwed up
<martinvdk> can I in any way change the colors of xclock, when it uses xrender?
<snirp> Can i override the old Ubuntu install and still have choice in boot?
<ian_> Hello My printer dosnt work correctly
<erUSUL> snirp:  override meaning what in this context?
<ZykoticK9> ElNombre, get winetricks from http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks it can install .net v1.1 v2.0 2.0sp2 or 3.0
<ElNombre> zyktoick9: thank you
<snirp> erUSUL: format the current ubuntu partition
<ian_> Can anyone help me?
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, but anyway) I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again but it continues to tell me "device not ready". This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<snirp> erUSUL: never to use again
<erUSUL> snirp: to install ubuntu again or to just have a new ntfs partition? if it is the later you will have to reinstall the windows bootloader
<snirp> erUSUL: and replace with new ubunutu, but keep having GRUB offering choice
<snirp> dont touch NTFS
<erUSUL> snirp: you need the windows install cd boot into recovery console and run fixmbr
<tjgillies> I have an acer aspire 5740 running karmic. all sound stuff works except for mic. any ideas?
<snirp> It is fine (well, it remains windoiws
<erUSUL> snirp: if you install ubuntu again you will install a new grub and you will get dualboot
<snirp> erUSUL: so i can just run Ubuntu installer? Even at expense of unpartitioned space and still get boot choice?
<damian> If a deb package requires python to be an older version than 2.6 and I have 2.5, what would be the next step from here?
<erUSUL> snirp: just do the same you did in your first ubuntu install and the result will be the same
<snirp> erUSUL: the default option eats diskspace form the NTFS partion..... not good since i have a lot of unpartitioned and an nonworking ubuntu EXT4
<erUSUL> damian: install python 2.6
<Myx0x3> why does the Gnome login screen show a lower resolution? it shows 720x400.. and my screen supports 1024x768... ive tryd to config xorg.conf, but dont find it inside /var/X11/
<damian> I have both on my comp
<snirp> erUSUL: no it will eat even more from the NTFS, believe me
<erUSUL> snirp: just tell the installer to use the already paritioned spce then
<snirp> erUSUL, ok that is what i needed!
<erUSUL> snirp: or delete the partitions and tell the installer to use the empty space
<snirp> erUSUL: the mount point should be ""/"" then rtight?
<ZykoticK9> Myx0x3, xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/ - not /var
<Friction[laptop]> can someone recommend a multi Im client that's not pidgeon, kopete, empathy or emesene?
<erUSUL> snirp: yes
<histo> Friction[laptop]: is there a problem with allo of those?
<Myx0x3> ZykoticK9: oh im sorry.. i mean /etc/X11..
<Friction[laptop]> they all have problems
<Friction[laptop]> at least for me
<Myx0x3> ZykoticK9: no config file
<snirp> erUSUL: optionally /home/ for unpartitioned and have it format that a swell?
<ZykoticK9> Myx0x3, it's not there by default -- what gfx card are you using?
<histo> Friction[laptop]: you could use a windows one with wine
<erUSUL> snirp: do you have/want a separated home partition ?
<Myx0x3> ZykoticK9: im not realy sure! haha
<K-Yo> Hello
<Friction[laptop]> wine sucks
<ZykoticK9> Myrtti, "lspci | grep VGA"
<xangua> Friction[laptop]: wich problems¿
<snirp> erUSUL, i read about it. Seems to be all the fashion
<andruk> my computer went into sleep mode and now it wont come out of it - the keyboard num, caps, and scroll lock lights dont even work.  how do i get my computer to wake up?
<ZykoticK9> Myx0x3, "lscpi | grep VGA"
<damian> If you don't mind a firefox plubin, yoono lets you log into multiple IM interfaces
<erUSUL> snirp: then do manual partitioning and set up the things as you want them
<snirp> erUSUL, ok first time around this.
<xangua> damian: now yoono is a desktop app too; they recently released a beta evrsion for linux desktop
<K-Yo> I am having troubles with 7zip, I installed p7zip-full and now the archive extractor can't even open .zip files, trying to read them as 7zip :/
<Myx0x3> ZykoticK9: Radeon R350
<orson> K-Yo: install unzip
<ZykoticK9> Myx0x3, sorry i can't help with ATI - good luck
<Friction[laptop]> pidgeon crashed often, kopete works but has annoying rendering issues and is butt ugly, emesene is only msn i think and empathy hid 2 of my users when i tried moving them to a new group
<Myx0x3> ZykoticK9: also called Radeon 9800 Pro
<xangua> K-Yo: uninstall 'p7zip-full' and install 'unzip'
<seanbrystone2> andruk, i get the same thing when trying to wake the computer up, black screen, blinking cursor, keyboard completely frozen, i think it has to do with the ATI from what ive been reading on google about it :(((
<Myx0x3> ZykoticK9: okay :/
<blakkheim> Friction[laptop]: use finch
<histo> Friction[laptop]: you could use irssi with bitlbee
<Friction[laptop]> i'll try finch first
<stevecrozz> I'm trying to help a buddy with a gnome problem (immediately logs him out after logging in) ubuntu karmic
<Friction[laptop]> then i think xchat has a plugin for mutliple clients
<Cutter> hello
<stevecrozz> I was going to tell him to use gnome failsafe mode, but he doesn't see it, is that still available?
<K-Yo> orson, thank you, that worked to open zip files, but I can't open 7z files with the basic ubuntu extractor, I guess it's normal since p7zip is only a cli software, right?
<histo> Friction[laptop]: i'm sure there are multiple solutions google may be the best resource to find them.
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: some usefull error msg?
<stevecrozz> erUSUL: I've checked a number of places, I can't find any useful errors, I do have an ssh connection to his machine though, so I can scour log files
<orson> K-Yo: i don't know
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: ~/.xsession-errors ?
<xangua> K-Yo: uninstall p7zip-full and install just the normal p7zip
<stevecrozz> erUSUL: the only error I see there is '.: 34: Can't open /home/roger/.profile'
<justinlilly> hey folks. I'm using xrandr to correct my display resolution for awesome (windowmanager). When I do it, the "chrome" of each ui element is scaled up so things are out of proportion. Any thoughts on the cause?
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority ?
<stevecrozz> erUSUL: that file exists
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: owner and permissions?
<freeek> hi, i have a serious problem. i have a encrypted root partition on a lvm. i get asked for my password on boot, password accepted all fine. then i got throwed into a busybox where it says: key slot 0 unlocked. Command succesful. File descripto 3 left open. 2 logical volumes in volume "ubuntu" now active. mount: mounting /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root on /root failed: Invalid argument
<stevecrozz> roger:roger 600
<K-Yo> xangua, thank you, I'll try that rightt away (uninstalling p7zip-full and installing unzip didn't work)
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: :/ then it is not that ... sometimes that file gets root:root and it causes the logout you see
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, or by unchecking "enable wireless") I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again (and the checkbox next to enable wireless reappears) but it continues to tell me "device not ready" and refuses to connect. This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: without not much info in ~/.xsession-errors i dunno what else may be ...
<stevecrozz> erUSUL: is failsafe login still an option?
<UbuntuBoy> Gnome Or KDE What is the best
<GabrielSOE> 117  heya all
<K-Yo> xangua, that seems not to work, now I can't even open .zip or .7z
<erUSUL> stevecrozz: really dunno. he should create a new user and try and see if it suffers the same problem ...
<Snoopy1> so did anyone answer my question?
<cellofellow> UbuntuBoy: are you looking for a flameware or are you just unaware of the fact that they are very different and no one particular one is "better'.
<stevecrozz> erUSUL: good idea, i didn't think of that
<Snoopy1>  so how does someone get a belkin wireless N f5d8053 v. 3000 card to work on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Haffe> ndis-wrapper?
<mnaines> Has anyone here tried Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<Snoopy1> ndiswrapper only is like 32 bit I think
<UbuntuBoy> im looking for flameware
<erUSUL> !ultimate | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<K-Yo> xangua, still here?
<mnaines> erUSUL, hmm...Where can I get support for UE?
<professional-are> hello, i was wondering if i could make it to where my windows partition automatically mounts on startup so i can set up my music player to play files from there and not have to copy all of my music... thankyou
<UbuntuBoy> i want to install Kubuntu-Desktop in ubuntu but i have a big problem
<seanbrystone2> are the mirrors busy? Ive tried switching mirrors, cant seem to update anything
<Stargaze> Snoopy1, is it internal or usb? if it's usb, try usb-modeswitch, Synaptic displays a complete description
<freeek> professional-are man fstab
<erUSUL> mnaines: check its webpage
<paolob> Hi guys!
<professional-are> freek, please be more specific i am a bit of a noob
<UbuntuBoy> when i do this command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i get this message
<UbuntuBoy> http://pastebin.com/dR0VcRcv
<UbuntuBoy> plaizz help
<mnaines> erUSUL, my actual question about UE is...Is it any good or should I stick with regular Ubuntu?
<professional-are> freeek, more specific please
<xangua> K-Yo: works for me :S
<freeek> kinda french, ubuntuboy
<Stargaze> professional-are, type sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<UbuntuBoy> Yess
<UbuntuBoy> Im a french man
<paolob> since karmic upgrade, usb doesn't work any more on 2 pc'2: usb memories aren't recognized, nor cameras, nor card readers. Any hint? thank you!
<freeek> #ubuntu-fr
<orson> UbuntuBoy: preface a LANG=C   to your commands if you expect help here
<Stargaze> paolob,  try usb-modeswitch, Synaptic displays a complete description
<professional-are> Stargaze,  i was wondering if i could just ad it to my startup with a comand to mout it
<orson> !ntfs-3g > professional-are
<ubottu> professional-are, please see my private message
<freeek> professional-are you should have a look into fstab
<orson> !ntfs > professional-are
<freeek> man fstab will give you information.
<seanbrystone2> I Cant update anything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392722/
<dhillon-v10> hi all :) can anyone tell me how to exclude a folder from offlineimap? I tried google searches but I still don't get it
<K-Yo> xangua, ok, thanks, I'll try to figure that out
<freeek> orson, he didnt say it isnt possible to mount, only how to setup an automount on startup, or am i wrtong?
<andruk> seanbrystone2: im running an atom board though, no ATI card for me.  and my monitor doesnt even turn on.
<professional-are> freeek, i can see it already its there but i have to mount it first and i have to basiCALY CLICK IT AND THATS IT, BUT I WANT TO MAKE IT AUTOMATICALLY
<orson> freeek: yes and those factoids give him all needed info to edit fstab
<Stargaze> !caps| professional-are
<ubottu> professional-are: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<professional-are> freeek, sorry about caps it was an acsident
<chan_> caps always make me lol
<seanbrystone2> andruk, well i hope its fixed in Lucid!
<freeek> no one here to fix my real problem ? ;)
<paolob> Stargaze, well, the issue is with devices that did work with jaunty and all preceeding versions...
<snirp> erUSUL: thx man, the install worked. It even preserved Windows, So much for survival of the fittest.
<andruk> seanbrystone2: why is it that whenever ubuntu gets close to a new release, all bugs start to get dismissed with "should work in lucid".  why dont we investigate where these bugs are coming from and make sure that they are intentionally fixed as opposed to coincidentally "fixed"?
<erUSUL> !yay | snirp
<ubottu> snirp: Glad you made it! :-)
<cool> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<isleshocky771> Was curious if anyone had heard of this issue or could help me solve it. I checked around and can't find anything related. But since yesterday firefox doesn't work. It opens fine and appears alright, but doesn't load pages. Everything else on the computer is fine including Chrome.
<guntbert> andruk: this is not a developpers channel - only users
<isleshocky771> I thought it could've been the Kernel which came in updates yesterday so I went back to the old kernel and have the same issue.
<K-Yo> okay, it seems p7zip didn't uninstall, since I still get an error message from it...
<Ellocomotive> Hello can anyone help me install the aurora gtk theme engine through the terminal?
<isleshocky771> It actually eventually does work, but pages take forever to load. As in google takes about 3 minutes.
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, or by unchecking "enable wireless") I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again (and the checkbox next to enable wireless reappears) but it continues to tell me "device not ready" and refuses to connect. This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<blakkheim> Ellocomotive: which part do you need help with
<K-Yo> does anyone know how I can uninstall p7zip-full since I did not install it through aptitude?
<Ellocomotive> @blakkheim  the last message i got was this GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<blakkheim> K-Yo: how did you install it
<Ellocomotive> but doesnt Ubuntu already have GTK?
<blakkheim> Ellocomotive: why are you compiling it instead of using the one in the repo?
<K-Yo> I downloaded from their website
<K-Yo> and maybe compiled it
<K-Yo> I don't remember ><
<blakkheim> K-Yo: if you don't even know what you did, how can you expect anyone to help you
<Ellocomotive> blakkheim: I've tried several different ways and can't seem to find it in the repo, I must be doing something wrong
<HardPhuck> Hi, i have a problem. I have a server with Ubuntu and 2 gigs of RAM, which is enough to run about three web applications CMSs in PHP. How do i troubleshoot if the server becsomes slooooow :)
<blakkheim> Ellocomotive: aptitude search aurora
<K-Yo> blakkheim, well, maybe there's some kind of search feature that'd help me...
<Ellocomotive> blakkheim, crap i gotta go dude ill get back to you
<blakkheim> K-Yo: search your memories, you need to tell us what you did in order for us to tell you how to undo it
<K-Yo> memory's kind of a big problem for me =P
<K-Yo> i'll search and let u know, thanks =)
<Losha> HardPhuck: (charming name btw) 2G RAM is small for a server these days. How much swap do you have? Have you run 'top' to see what's eating up cpu time?
<notsol337> neat it's irc!
<radioman-lt> ;}
<HardPhuck> Losha well i don't run lot's of stuff, only 3 websites which is not much. They don't get heavy traffic, so i see no reason why should it work slow
<HardPhuck> i'll check top
<K-Yo> blakkheim, I downloaded "p7zip_9.04_x86_linux_bin.tar.bz2" then extracted then launched the "install.sh" script that it contains
<K-Yo> the archive was downloadedd on official p7z sourceforge page
<seanbrystone2> andruk, you shot the messenger (but I'll heal up soon dont worry!) I was just hoping that it gets fixed in Lucid, I didnt mean for it to sound like a cop out, I agree, it should be fixed in THIS release. :)
<HardPhuck> all 2 gigs are taken, not sure by what
<K-Yo> blakkheim, ther's 2 folders: /usr/local/lib/p7zip and /usr/local/share/doc/p7zip
<ismael_> ola
<ismael_> hay alguien?
<Pici> !es | ismael_
<ubottu> ismael_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stevecrozz> erUSUL: I created a new account for Roger and the problem persists. Do you have any other ideas?
<ismael_> hello
<dangerman_> hi all, my ubuntu blacks out and caps lock light keeps blinking.
<stevecrozz> for anyone else that might be helping, gnome logs out almost immediately after trying to login
<stevecrozz> same situation for multiple accounts
<ismael_> do yoy like my cucumber?
<ismael_> yes o no?
<HardPhuck> 400MB of swap, all free, 200MB RAM free
<Yerushalmi> ismael_: I prefer your romanian lettuce, frankly.
<ismael_> do yo lake my cucumber
<seanbrystone2> O.o
<xangua> ismael_: stop if you don't wanna get kicked/banned
<Yerushalmi> Oh! Do you have any kiwi? I'm quite in the mood for some kiwi.
<ismael_> jeje silly
<adrian__> again with the same problem
<seanbrystone2> lets take that talk to #veggies ok? Not here
<Losha> ismael_: Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Computer support only in here....
<ismael_> you is silly
<Yerushalmi> LOL seanbrystone2
<adrian__> I am using a wireless card for internet connection
<adrian__> and a wired card for local connection
<Yerushalmi> Anyway, I'll ask my question again, hope somebody answers.
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, or by unchecking "enable wireless") I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again (and the checkbox next to enable wireless reappears) but it continues to tell me "device not ready" and refuses to connect. This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<adrian__> when I connect the cable
<adrian__> the Internet stop working
<snirp> Yerushalmi: reboot?
<adrian__> could anybody help me?
<Yerushalmi> snirp: That's what I said. anytime I disable wireless I need to reboot to get it back again.
<snirp> Yerushalmi: sorry, i was not being serious
<Yerushalmi> snirp: I wasn't sure, hehe
<Losha> Yerushalmi: it's not a fix, but does running 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart' help instead of rebooting?
<Yerushalmi> Hmm. I'll try. But obviously if it doesn't work you won't see me for a bit :)
<jensemann12> Helo!
<Losha> Yerushalmi: sorry, that should be: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jensemann12> what is the first thing to learn in BT?
<Yerushalmi> Losha: Heh, good thing I didn't try yet :)
<Losha> Yerushalmi: it would just be a no-op if you typed the wrong thing :-)
<rastasean> hello everyone. i am having issues with my 23" lcd monitor and hd radeon 4350 video card. the max resolution does not fill the entire screen leaving about 2" border. any suggestions?
<richthegeek> does anyone have any screenshots of 10.04a2? I heard it had a new UI?
<Pici> richthegeek : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<adrian__> Hello!
<warriorforgod> jensemann12: Are you talking about backtrack?
<seanbrystone2> I Cant update anything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/392722/
<jensemann12> yes
<richthegeek> Pici: wow that was fast... a link would be better
<warriorforgod> jensemann12: Join #backtrack-linux
<jensemann12> ok, thanks
<hsunda3> seanbrystone2: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file? There seems to be something wrong
<Yerushalmi> Losha: I'd have had to reboot a second time, though
<JoshuaL> when i use alt+tab de empathy contact list does not show up in it..
<Yerushalmi> Losha: Trying now
<seanbrystone2> ok
<JoshuaL> is this a bug or?
<shazbotmcnasty> Why does brasero just never stop normalizing tracks?
<shazbotmcnasty> WHY?
<rastasean> <----has got issues with monitor. any suggestions?
<Azelphur> !elaborate | rastasean
<ubottu> rastasean: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<shazbotmcnasty> rastasean, well that's pretty darn vague, can you elaborate
<shazbotmcnasty> well yes ^^ read there
<Losha> shazbotmcnasty: brasero is one of the buggiest pieces of software out there. It should be removed. Use k3b instead...
<rastasean> shazbotmcnasty, hello everyone. i am having issues with my 23" lcd monitor and hd radeon 4350 video card. the max resolution does not fill the entire screen leaving about 2" border. any suggestions?
<Azelphur> rastasean: configure your screen using the menu button
<Azelphur> rastasean: the menu button, on the screen that is
<shazbotmcnasty> k3b has never worked for me either
<shazbotmcnasty> meh
<Azelphur> rastasean: if your lucky it may even have an auto adjust option
<shazbotmcnasty> they're both crud
<rastasean> Azelphur, i don't think that is necessary because it is auto adjusted and it was working prior to a re-image
<Snoopy1> so is it possible to use a belkin wireless N card with Ubuntu 64 bit?
<shazbotmcnasty> I think it's crap to have to download all of the kde libs to run a program
<Losha> shazbotmcnasty: then learn to use the cli equivalents, ok?
<shazbotmcnasty> Losha, OKAY
<testpage> need an opinion on a good ftp server, reliable, low load, fast
<testpage> any suggestions
<Losha> Yerushalmi: any joy?
<seanbrystone2> hsunda3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/392747/
<rastasean> testpage, you can use ubuntu
<imperius1> Why does the new alpha freeze constantly?
<Azelphur> !ubuntu+1 | imper
<ubottu> imper: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else having problems with lucid in virtualbox ?
<Azelphur> imperius1: ^
<Pici> pvandewyngaerde : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Yerushalmi> Losha: Didn't work :p
<Azelphur> pvandewyngaerde: ^ too
<Losha> testpage: apt-cache search ftpd shows quite a few choices. Check them out & pick the one with the best documentation....
<imperius1> thx
<Losha> Yerushalmi: sorry to hear that. Next step: google your laptop model number & see if it's a known problem....
<testpage> locsha, was asking personal experience options
<dangerman_> caps lock blinking as ubuntu blacks out, what does it mean?
<testpage> :)
<hsunda3> seanbrystone2: In your file, take a look at line number 51 .. You have some spelling errors towards the end :)
<seanbrystone2> ok
<erUSUL> dangerman_: only caps lock or all the keyboard leds ?
<Losha> testpage: I know, but I don't have any. ftp is so last century. But now, while you're waiting, you have something to do...
<dangerman_> just caps lock
<Maks> hi
<seanbrystone2> ty hsunda3 , i recently switched mirrors (Graphically) so i donno how Ubuntu tossed that typo in there
<testpage> heh, ya always have stuff to do :)
<Maks> Can anyone help me with intel 82845 graphics driver
<hsunda3> seanbrystone2: no idea .. just change it to universe and it should be fine
<seanbrystone2> k ty :)
<Losha> seanbrystone: the GUIs are riddled with bugs, sadly....
<shazbotmcnasty> I have this error: cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<harry-houdini1> anyone able to tell me the significance of having  1.5 meg of bufferes/caches in use and 450 meg of buffers/caches free...would this be concidered excessive in either catagory
<Losha> shazbotmcnasty: cdrecord has to be run as root, I think. Either that or change the permissions on the device to give world write access...
<dotblank3_> Is there a gconf editor for ncurses?
<seanbrystone2> hsunda3, that did the trick, i have some errors like that on my other computer, ill see if its typos too :)
<hsunda3> seanbrystone2: yeah should be mostly typos, I think
<H_M-Ubuntu> I have an nvidia graphics card, I was just wondering if theres a way to retrieve the amount of VRAM used on the card from terminal? glxinfo doesn't do it I think.
<Snoopy1> I installed ubuntu 10.04 on a partition on my hard drive and it is somewhat stable
<daxter> hola soy dani el del bajo
<Maks> any1 there
<Pici> !es | daxter
<ubottu> daxter: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guntbert> !lucid | Snoopy1
<ubottu> Snoopy1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> !hi | Maks
<ubottu> Maks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Haffe> Guys.
<Maks> i am stucked with intel graphics card
<Maks> can any1 help???
<Haffe> Are there any quick programing excersises available online to get up to speed on python 3?
<Pici> Haffe: #python would be a more appropriate channel to ask inhj
<Pici> Haffe: *in
<mantas> ola
<lightbricko> Is there a log file for empathy? (I try to connect to a server but only get "Network error" which is not very informative)
<Haffe> Pici: Thanks.
<mantas> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es | mantas
<ubottu> mantas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Akkernight> does anyone have any advice on what to do when you are thinking about getting a WinXP partition?
<mad_willsy> is it possible to connect to ubuntu LTS from regular ubunu
<Prestidigitonium> has anyone tried gOS?
<guntbert> !ot | Prestidigitonium
<ubottu> Prestidigitonium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nuki> hello
<Prestidigitonium> oh my bad
<nuki> how are you
<Losha> Prestidigitonium: try #linux
<nuki> ?
<guntbert> !ot > nuki
<ubottu> nuki, please see my private message
<geezenslaw> Test
<guntbert> geezenslaw: not here please
<Prestidigitonium> i already have. no response, but cya!
<nuki> eo
<Losha> Prestidigitonium: try #ubuntu-offtopic then. But it's definitely offtopic here...
<mad_willsy> is it possible to connect to ubuntu LTS from the normal desktop install of ubuntu with some applications installed on workstation and some on server so that without the server the workstation will still have some important programs.
<nuki> hi¡
<Pici> mad_willsy: Can you elaborate what you mean by 'connect' ?
<nuki> bye
<sometux> how to install skype?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mad_willsy> pici: multiple users can be using the server edition installation, one at the server and another by using LTS but the client connecting to LTS needs to be able to use the workstation when the server isnt accessible as the workstation is a laptop
<erUSUL> mad_willsy: by LTS you mean Linux Terminal Server as in LTSP (Linux Terminal Server Project) ?
<mad_willsy> erUSUL: yes
<Pici> ohhhh.
<Pici> mad_willsy: LTS genreally has a different definition when dealing with Ubuntu.
<Pici> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Pici> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<mad_willsy> pici: ahh, i run windows atm and am looking at my options to suit my needs
<erUSUL> mad_willsy: then myabe edubuntu channel (if any) is a better place to ask ? never done a LTSP install
<hiexpo> afternoon all
<mad_willsy> erUSUL: will try
<mad_willsy> i am getting no such channel?
<mad_willsy> ahh missed #
<azareth> hi all
<Zenker> hello everyone, im attempting to have multiple background images using compiz, i can get multiple to show, however i cannot access my desktop icons, can someone direct me to the correct place to get the information to still be able to use them?
<krzys_> hi
<azareth> is there a way to make my live USB to remeber my changes?
<Ellocomotive> Blakkheim: you there?
<Mike_lifeguard> Where does etckeeper keep the repository? I'm trying 'git log' in /etc and it isn't working :\
<Ellocomotive> can anyone help me install the aurora gtk theme engine?  it is not available in the package manager.
<Ellocomotive> a .deb file would be helpful
<Mike_lifeguard> well damn, I just figured it out :P
<jameswalmsley> Can anyone help with a lucid login problem (failsafe terminal always)? I'm not sure where to start.
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, or by unchecking "enable wireless") I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again (and the checkbox next to enable wireless reappears) but it continues to tell me "device not ready" and refuses to connect. This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<guntbert> !lucid | jameswalmsley
<Zenker> this is the page that i got the info for multiple background images, but the links to the page to enable the desktop icons do not work    http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-get-multiple-desktop-wallpapers-in-ubuntu-8-4-8-10
<ubottu> jameswalmsley: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<jameswalmsley> ok thanks, I'll go there
<Ellocomotive> can anyone help me through installing a gtk engine
<Ellocomotive> ?
<azareth> is there a way to make my live USB to remeber my changes?
<Yerushalmi> Losha: I found someone else with the same problem but not on the same laptop (or even the same company). And nobody found  him a solution either,
<Ellocomotive> can anyone help me install aurora gtk them engine through the terminal
<Ellocomotive> ?
<andruk> seanbrystone2: yeah, i suppose i did, sorry.  :-/  i too hope it gets fixed.
<guntbert> !repeat | Ellocomotive
<ubottu> Ellocomotive: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ellocomotive> sorry just trying to re-word it
<Teunis> hi guys
<condeh> Hi I have a funny issue going on. I have mounted a cifs share from my windows desktop, and it is viewable in nautilus. I can edit files in the share, and drag and drop files to it. However, i cannot delete/rename files. Also, rsync considers the cifs share readonly. can anyone help?
<ZykoticK9> azareth, if you create a USB with persistence then yes - it will remember changes
<voicesinmyhead> hi room
<voicesinmyhead> hi room
<azareth> 10x ZykoticK9
<Teunis> How come, i minimalize a window it doesn't appear in the panel?
<azareth> is there a way to change it after I`ve created it?
<VCoolio> Teunis: you deleted the window list applet?
<Teunis> not as far as i know
<VCoolio> Teunis: right click panel > add to panel > scroll to window list
<enav> hello guys do you know about some good internet radio  like winame radio lists????
<Teunis> thank you so much Vcoolio :P
<enav> Winamp*
<Teunis> i was looking for this for ages..
<Zenker> i have enabled multiple background images as per this page  :   http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/how-to-get-multiple-desktop-wallpapers-in-ubuntu-8-4-8-10     but the links that tell me how to also have desktop icons while doing this dosent work, does anyone know how or where to get the info i need?
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, i don't think it's possible to have multi-backgrounds with icons...  I was hoping you where going to find a different answer though.
<Zenker> i looked and looked and found no answers, from what i understand its because of gnomi or something
<guntbert> enav: try rhythmbox with "internet radio browser" plugin
<seanbrystone2> Any Opera pros in here? Using Ubuntu 9.10 ,How do you add stuff to the "open with" context menu, i want to add vim to the list :)
<enav> guntbert i have rhythmbox but there is just few stations... winamp have about 300
<addyy> how can I set a default internet connection?
<guntbert> enav: look at the plugin I mentioned
<ihearvoices> is there any os more lite than ubuntu??... my intel chipsets arent getting recognised
<enav> guntbert ok i will
<Zenker> i know a way to play almost any streaming radio station, you just have 2 find out their ip and create a .pls file with that addr, then load the pls
<Zenker> an easy way is to use a player that supports their streaming and usually you can see the ip,
<ownlife> Quicky! When I go to edit my sources.list, or ushare.list through nano or gedit (sudo gedit /etc/whatever) they are blank.
<enav> ihearvoices your problem is weard
<guntbert> ownlife: not related but don't use sudo gedit... - use gksudo gedit instead (for graphical apps)
<enav> ihearvoices tell me your computer specifications
<ownlife> Okay
<VCoolio> ownlife: sounds like wrong path; let the terminal autocomplete it for you so you're sure
<guntbert> ownlife: for sources.list you would have to enter gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ownlife> Okay, got it
<Ellocomotive> Can anyone here help me install the Aurora gtk them engine?  Not the Aurorae.
<Zenker> can someone tell me how to create a set of backgrounds like the default space set that comes with ubuntu?
<ownlife> My guide to installing ushare gave me .list instead of .conf
<ozlem> please help me
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-aurora
<ownlife> Thanks!
<ozlem> please help me
<guntbert> !ask | ozlem
<ubottu> ozlem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: thanks, here is what i got after that command
<Ellocomotive> E: Couldn't find package gtk2-engines-aurora
<Espen-_-> does ubuntu global jam have a twitter hashtag?
<blas7> proud user of 64-bit Karmic :)
<mhall119|work> #globaljam
<mhall119|work> I think
<ihearvoices> how to configure intel chipset for comiz???
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: I see, sorry; I enabled a repository from launchpad for that
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: hang on, let me find it for you
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: there shouldn't be anything to do
<ozlem> hı
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: thanks alot man, been trying to fix this for three days now
<ozlem> ı dont know anythıng
<ozlem> thıs program
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, or by unchecking "enable wireless") I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again (and the checkbox next to enable wireless reappears) but it continues to tell me "device not ready" and refuses to connect. This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<ozlem> but ı have some problems
<ozlem> please help me
<Ellocomotive> ozlem: your in the right place man, just stick with it.  I think Ubuntu is awesome, although I too am new.
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a way to find out which ports are open using Terminal?
<JLove> can anybody help me, I want to mount a second hard drive to the videos directory in my home folder?
<ihearvoices> i get freezes sometimes when i load too many compiz plugins.. is it cuz intel is not supported
<mhall119|work> g0tcha: netstat -nap
<Ellocomotive> Ozlem: ask your problems now so someone can help
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: it's not an all or nothing proposition
<mhall119|work> intel chipsets can support some of the plugins, but not necessarily all of them
<ihearvoices> under hardware drivers under system i get no propriety drivers
<condeh> to re-phrase my question, how can i mount a samba share so that the files are editable by non-root users
<ihearvoices> btw qhich is the best torrent client
<iceroot> !best | ihearvoices
<ubottu> ihearvoices: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: not sure from where I got it; but this repo has the same version https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/aurora
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: you know how to add repos?
<JLove> condeh: Was that a response to my question...?
<ihearvoices> best speed , stability , and low memory consumption torrent client?
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: no I do not and thanks for asking
<iceroot> ihearvoices: try rtorrent (cli)
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: you have ubuntu 9.10 karmic?
<grid_> ey all
<iceroot> ihearvoices: or use  apt-cache search torrent client  and try them
<condeh> JLove: nope, i was rephrasing my question from earlier
<ozlem> hey
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: Transmission, the default client in Ubuntu, is relatively straight forward
<ozlem> ım turk
<JLove> sorry :-)
<mhall119|work> Deluge is another that I like, it has more options than Transmission
<ihearvoices> im noob to ubuntu.. just 2 days ago i made a switch from windows.. used utorrent in windows .. it was light stable fast... looking for something similar!!
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio, yes I have the newest release, and is fully updated
<pulse00> hi all. when creating a backup of a system using dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/backup, will i be able to copy the backup back to an empty disk and boot from it?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: transmission (copmes with ubuntu by default)
<ozlem> and so ı dont speak englısh very well .. please help me.ı dont know anythıng thıs programme and ı have a problem :( please help me
<mhall119|work> pulse00: should be able to
<iVaNcH|oX^aWaY> hi everybody
<iVaNcH|oX^aWaY> im from argentine
<iceroot> !tr | ozlem
<ubottu> ozlem: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ihearvoices> anythin similar to utorrent from windows?
<pulse00> thanks
<mhall119|work> pulse00: but dd will copy unused space too
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio:  yes I have the newest release, and it is fully updated
<mhall119|work> do dd isn't usually an ideal backup solution
<ozlem> thank u
<ozlem> =)
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: then 1: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:merlwiz79/aurora" then 2. add the key "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0AAFAD78" then 3. update database "sudo apt-get update" then 4 install the package
<JLove> Does anybody know why my second harddrive (sdb1) would not appear in /etc/fstab?
<ihearvoices> lite on memory, good speed, stable torrent client?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: i told you transmission  or apt-cache search torrent client
<pulse00> mha11119, what would you suggest instead?
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: THANKS, working on it now!!!
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: transmission
<usuario_> amistad
<mhall119|work> pulse00: rsync is usually used for backups
<ihearvoices> thanx
<mhall119|work> it only backs up data, and only files that have changed
<usuario_> 00ç
<Zenker> can anyone please tell me how to make a set of backgrounds that change on their own like the default space set that comes installed with ubuntu?
<usuario_> podeis ablar en español
<ihearvoices> can some1 tell me abt how to fix bad sector bug on installing ubuntu 9.10??
<pulse00> mha11119, it doesn't matter in my case if the resulting file is large, my only concern is if i will be able to boot it on another system
<iVaNcH|oX^aWaY> ahh copado
<iVaNcH|oX^aWaY> somos muchos de habla en castellano
<iceroot> ihearvoices: what is the "bad sector bug"?
<magn3ts> How can I apply audio effects to my current audio out?
<Purpley> Hey, how do i install a .sh file?
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: it's a very easy process and most of the times the commands I gave are provided too on the ppa site; if the ubuntu repos don't have a package or are outdated search on launchpad.net
<guntbert> !es | iVaNcH|oX^aWaY
<ubottu> iVaNcH|oX^aWaY: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<iceroot> Purpley: you cant install a sh-file
<mhall119|work> pulse00: you will only be able to restore a dd backup on an identical harddrive
<Purpley> iceroot, So i just run it with sh?
<ihearvoices> hard disk is failing".......checked it on forums it says its a bug... cant find the fix though
<iceroot> Purpley: but maybe you want ./yourshfile  or "sh yourshfile"
<Marc128000> Hello, I need some advice on kernel module loading
<Marc128000> anybody feel like helping?
<pulse00> mha11119, the disks are identical, yes
<mhall119|work> Marc128000: ask the question
<Purpley> iceroot, Yeah, Im just getting a java error :(
<mhall119|work> pulse00: then it should work
<alonea> why do I seem to get kicked off my network all the time? It says I am connected but after 20 minutes or so I can't access webpages. It it because its wpa2??
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: ok got it, ppa site...  Ok, so its updating through the terminal now, does that mean its installing itself, or do i need to do something else to continue?
<Guest28700> I am having problems with my ATI video card
<Radar> Where does apt-get store the list of packages that are currently installed?
<Marc128000> Right now I have kvm_intel and kvm loading at boot. How can I remove these modules from the boot process?
<Akkernight> how can I boot a OS installation from a USB drive, using Ubuntu to prepare the USB drive (if any preparations are needed) ?
<magn3ts> How can I manipulate audio out as its occuring?
<mhall119|work> Ellocomotive: wired or wireless?
<TxPitou> Guest28700: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mhall119|work> Marc128000: there's a module blacklist
<mhall119|work> let me find the file
<Ellocomotive> mhall119Iwork: Wireless
<ubuntu> black_z
<mhall119|work> Ellocomotive: watch dmesg to see if it's giving an error
<mhall119|work> my old Atheros card used to do that
<Marc128000> mhall119|work, Thanks for the help
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: what was your last command? the "sudo apt-get update" only means updating the package database, it installs nothing
<iceroot> Radar: dpkg -l  you want maybe
<alonea> so does linux still have issues with wpa2 or is it something else? I did have to ndiswrapper my wireless card.
<mhall119|work> Marc128000: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mhall119|work> add the modules you don't want loaded there
<Radar> iceroot: I want to replace the file that has that list, as I am manually deleting the files that are installed by packages.
<Marc128000> mhall119|work, appreciate the help!
<iceroot> alonea: linux is not the problem but maybe the driver or connection quality
<mhall119|work> Marc128000: np
<ihearvoices> can some1 tell me a lighter gui than gnome? kde xfce or anthing more lite??
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio:  get update was my last command, sorry If you gotta break things down Barney style, I am fresh to Ubuntu
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: Xfce is lighter than Gnome
<mhall119|work> LXDE even more so
<mhall119|work> but you'll lose integration and some usability
<iceroot> ihearvoices: xfce4  also called xubuntu-desktop
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: you just added a new software source, that repo, so it needs to update the database;
<guntbert> Radar: sounds like a bad idea to me - but maybe thats only me
<erUSUL> ihearvoices: just a openbox + pacman and a light panel or dock
<ihearvoices> fluxbox..is it lighter than xfce?.. if so how to install it?
<iceroot> Radar: so you want to rebuild that list?
<Radar> iceroot: yes
<ihearvoices> what about fluxbox?
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: I am assuming that I need to go to the package manager and refresh it?
<Purpley> ihearvoices, If you cant run a DE id try DSL
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: that's the same as 'sudo apt-get update'
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: LXDE uses openbox, it's about as light as fluxbox
<ihearvoices> what is de and what is dsl..sorry noob here
<Purpley> Hey whats another pasting site besides pastebin.com
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: ah I see, thanks for schooling me up
<Radar> guntbert: it is only for the purposes of running automated tests against the box. I need to roll it back to an initial state.
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: if you want gui, then indeed refresh / reload there and find the package
<Purpley> ihearvoices, Desktop Enviroment and Damn Small Linus
<Radar> Purpley: http://pastie.org
<Purpley> Linux*
<guntbert> !paste | Purpley
<ubottu> Purpley: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: should be just: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<iceroot> Radar:
<iceroot> Radar: http://pastebin.com/AtCuJrfb
<ihearvoices> is LXDE LIGHTER THAN xfce
<gustin> ihearvoices: I used to use fluxbox, but prefer xfce these days
<Purpley> ihearvoices, By the way DSL is a different distro
<mgolisch> is there any special package mirrors one is advised to use to create a local mirrors?
<mgolisch> or doenst that matter?
<guntbert> Radar: why don't you use virtualization for this purpose?
<kyanardag_> in earlier installations of ubuntu, when i was writing an scp statement, like scp user@hostname:~/something/, i can get the list of remote files if i do <tab> <tab>, but now the completion does not work.. how can i fix this?
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: it appears to be installing!  Thanks for helping me and also explaining what it was we were doing!
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: yes
<gustin> ihearvoices: and what do you mean by lighter?  CPU usage, memory, etc?
<Radar> guntbert: it is virtualized (VMWare Fusion) but I cannot find a way to automate the rollback.
<VCoolio> Ellocomotive: no problem; bookmark launchpad.net, very useful
<Purpley> http://pastie.org/863932 anyone know what might be causing this error when I run a .sh file? IT worked last night but not now :(
<Ellocomotive> Vcoolio: says it installed, bookmarking that now!
<iceroot> Radar: snapshot
<laclasse> hyperstream, set up passwword less / ssh keys logins
<guntbert> Radar: what about snapshots?
<ihearvoices> lighter cpu usage , memory, lighter on most system resources
<joel__> If I switch from ubuntu 9.10 to wattOS rs1; will I have to format my harddrive?
<JLove> Can anybody help me with a mounting issue?
<Radar> guntbert & iceroot: How do I do that?
<iceroot> Radar: look at the vmware-help
<hmw> 9.04/Compiz/Scale Plugin: Once I had an option to "fetch" windows from another work space, while in Scaling Mode (all windows resized) - but i cant find out, how I did it - Please tell me, where it was
<Radar> ... I know there's one in that. The machine is Virtualized through Mac OS X.
<VCoolio> JLove: just ask, good chance someone knows something
<hyperstream> laclasse, huh?
<iceroot> Radar: there is a button (i see in vmware-server-console at esx-servers)
<Purpley> http://pastie.org/863932 anyone know what might be causing this error when I run a .sh file? IT worked last night but not now :(
<guntbert> Radar: you can issue a command like "take snapshot" from the host OS
<gustin> ihearvoices: there comes a point where the differences are not noticible in the real world.
<mhall119|work> hmw: hey
<hmw> mhall119|work: hey
<Yerushalmi> If I disable my wireless (with Fn+F2 on this laptop, or by unchecking "enable wireless") I can't reenable it. I press the button and the blue wireless indicator light turns on again (and the checkbox next to enable wireless reappears) but it continues to tell me "device not ready" and refuses to connect. This can only be fixed by reboot. Anyone know what to do?
<mgolisch> Radar: use the vmrun command?
<laclasse> hyperstream, wrong nick, sorry, i meant kyanardag_>
<phajas> Hi there! I run Ubuntu server on a machine. For whatever reason, it has lost internet connection on a working network, yet can still route internally on the network. If anyone has any ideas, I would love to hear them, as servers stink when you can't serve anything. Also, help with static IP configuration would be great!
<Radar> mgolisch: there is no vmrun command on Mac OS X.
<mhall119|work> hmw: that's in Scale Addons: Pull Window
<hyperstream> laclasse, thats ok mate :) had me who'ing this box pretty quick lol
<Gieke> hey, how do you edit the grub list?
<hmw> mhall119|work: aaah. thx
<mhall119|work> np
<mgolisch> Radar: /Library/Application Support/Vmware Fusion/vmrun or something
<Gieke> /boot/grub/menu.lst seems empty
<mgolisch> Radar: its just not in PATH
<gustin> ihearvoices: KDE 4.4 runs nicely on my laptop from 2005 for example
<VCoolio> Gieke: in karmic, you edit /etc/default/grub
<Gieke> i tried $ gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mgolisch> Radar: no idea why they hide it
<iceroot> !grub2 | Gieke
<ubottu> Gieke: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mgolisch> :)
<JLove> I've got a second harddrive and it seems to mount to a directory in /media with a random series of number. I've tried looking in /etc/fstab but I can't see an entry for this dirve, does anybody know where the command to mount this filesystem is?
<Gieke> hm
<gustin> phajas: edit the /etc/network/interfaces file for static IP
<Gieke> let's see
<iceroot> Gieke: if you are on a fresh installed 9.10 there is no menu.lst because it is using grub2
<ihearvoices> if i have to choose between lxde , xfce, kde, fluxbox.. which is lighter.. if other .. plz mention
<Radar> mgolisch: ah, thanks :)
<hsunda3> Hey I liked the old style where on booting I can see a bunch of text scroll through, as Linux started its services etc etc .. how do I disable the splash screen ?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: just try them!
<mhall119|work> JLove: it's udev doing the mounting
<Gieke> indeed
<iceroot> ihearvoices: this chat is not for "what is best"
<Purpley> http://pastie.org/863932 anyone know what might be causing this error when I run a .sh file? IT worked last night but not now :(
<flaco> hi all... I got lucid installed, with all updates and the buttons of nautilus (minimize, max.. and close) are aligned to the left :S , how can I align those buttons to the right?
<gustin> ihearvoices: openbox is another option, though from the list you provided I would choose XFCE
<iceroot> flaco: #ubuntu+1
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: of those, a default fluxbox setup would be least resource consuming
<testpage> anyone feel like helping me with a proftpd config issue?
<grid_> i have this situation, i have a ubuntu desktop, I have a ubuntu server, both the same operating system with the same settings, i just want users to see private folders and folders in a group on the ubuntu server from the ubuntu desktop, i just want i can write files to these folders with open office, so that the folders are visible in the gui, it takes time to set this up? i can easily create accounts
<phajas> gustin: Thanks, any ideas on no internet on one of my boxes?
<ihearvoices> i dont want the best .. i want the lightest.. so i can stop my pc from freeezing or restarting
<iceroot> !anyone | testpage
<ubottu> testpage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<testpage> http://pastebin.com/CX4Htwwc <-- config file
<TxPitou> grid.. samba perhaps
<testpage> let me finish iceroot
<gustin> phajas: probably no default route... check your route with "sudo ip route"
<Purpley> http://pastie.org/863932 anyone know what might be causing this error when I run a .sh file? IT worked last night but not now :(
<testpage> :)
<iceroot> testpage: in one line :-)
<arand> hsunda3: In /etc/default/grub remove "splash" and "quiet" and then run "sudo update-grub"
<ihearvoices> so what to type in terminal to get options for gui??
<JLove> mhall119|work: I want to be able to mount this filesystem into my home directory to a folder called "videos" as my main filesystem is too small, could you help me though this?
<grid_> TxPitou: i know that
<hsunda3> arand: thanks man will try it out
<mhall119|work> JLove: sure
<grid_> TxPitou: but when a user will logon, can it has a script so the dirs are visible for that user?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: what machine you want to run it on? how much mhz? hoch much ram?
<mhall119|work> JLove: this is a USB drive or something?
<Purpley> http://pastie.org/863932 anyone know what might be causing this error when I run a .sh file? IT worked last night but not now :( Please guys help
<ihearvoices> well my laptop overheats..
<testpage> error is "error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf' unclosed configuration section
<phajas> gustin: Looks like there is a default route: default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  metric 100
<JLove> No it's a second hd connected to my IDE controller
<testpage> must be something simple im overlooking
<iceroot> !who | ihearvoices
<ubottu> ihearvoices: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<silentx> Hey .. there .. i got this : ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter .. i want it to work with my ubuntu or at least to know if it is working or not ..
<JLove> mhall119|work: No it's a second hd connected to my IDE controller
<mhall119|work> JLove: okay, /dev/sdb1?
<silentx> where is the problem need help plz ..
<JLove> mhall119|work: Correct
<ihearvoices> 2mb ram.. intel core 2 duo... but it overheats .. so i need to use everything light till i get the hardware or maybe the fan fixed
<gustin> Purpley: that is a java error, what program is the shell file trying to run?  You may need to clean up other instances of java "ps axf |grep -i java" to get a list
<mhall119|work> JLove: do you already have a /home/JLove/Videos?
<gustin> phajas: is that the correct route?
<iceroot> silentx: best thing is to type in the chipset-name at google and the ubuntu-version
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: just vacuum out the exhaust vents, it's probably just dust
<ihearvoices> !tab ubotto how exactly.. am i doing it rite?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JLove> mhall119|work: I do, yes, would it be possible to extend this or should i create a second mount point?
<gustin> phajas: from another computer, try using traceroute to trace an IP.  If that works then you probably have no DNS on that machine
<phajas> gustin: That's the IP of the router, is that okay?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: it doesnt matter if you use xfce4, gnome, kde or something else. if your fan is broken it doesnt matter waht you are using
<mhall119|work> JLove: probably easiest to create a second mount point
<gustin> phajas: that is what routers do
<TxPitou> silentx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<Purpley> Gustin Im not sure
<silentx> i've already searched google .. but all drivers cant be compiled :( ..
<iceroot> ihearvoices: type in the first chars of a name and press the tab key
<ihearvoices> btw how do i send to nicknames in this irc??
<ihearvoices> ! and press tab or type the word tab?
<phajas> gustin: tracerouting from my computer here works, but this host without internet access does have the OpenDNS entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<mhall119|work> JLove: anyway, this is what you'll do: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/JLove/mountpoint"
<JLove> mhall119|work: ok i've created a second directory "videos2" where now?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: press tab
<gustin> Purpley: where did you get that script from?
<Zenker> it appears that ozlem dosent speak english very well and i have figured out what his issue is, his buddy who speaks no english at all has an asus x61s and installed 9.10 via disk, i beleive with a partition n everything, not wubi, anyhow, the keyboard and mouse are unresponsive can someone please help me help him?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: type icer and then press tab
<TxPitou> ihearvoices: usually a lappy overheats because bad air flow not because ubuntu or windows is running on it. check your vents sucks the dirts out, pop your keyboard of lappy and suck with a vaccum tip the dust and crap inside it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gustin> phajas: can you traceroute to an IP?
<ihearvoices> ! and press tab or type the word tab?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> ihearvoices: stop that please, i already told you
<TxPitou> silentx > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<ihearvoices> iceroot, like this?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: correct
<JLove> mhall119|work: how do i stop the harddrice mounting to /media/32423423423 where is this configured?
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me install a php server?
<iceroot> ihearvoices: tab is also working on the shells for commands
<ihearvoices> iceroot, what is a shell?
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Purpley> gustin, gmote.org, Its a app that communicates with an android phone.
<mhall119|work> JLove: that I'm not sure about, but you can run "sudo umount /media/32423423423" to unmount it
<phajas> gustin: works on my host with working internet, the ubuntu box doesn't have traceroute installed
<iceroot> ihearvoices: the terminal
<TxPitou> mhall119|work:  edit fstab and configure it yourself
<iceroot> ihearvoices: command line
<JLove> mhall119|work: should i look into udev?
<sometux> anyone on ekiga?
<mhall119|work> TxPitou: yes, JLove could add an entry in /etc/fstab as well to make it automatic
<Zenker> ok, ozlem just wants to remove ubuntu from this system, how do i direct him to do so?
<gustin> phajas: well, that makes things more of a challenge... can you at least ping an IP?
<mhall119|work> JLove: you can, but it gets pretty technical
<silentx> TxPitou: Links are did ..
<silentx> died ..
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: how do i serve a php file now using apache?
<phajas> gustin: I cannot ping outside of my LAN, and I'm confident this is not hardware issue, as this machine was JUST routing out before I rebooted it
<heoa> What is the password if you accidentally press ^x in GNU Screen?
<TxPitou> silentx: I am looking at that web page I just sent you, if it is dead on yourside then its on your side the issue
<sometux> I want to test ekiga with someone
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: putting it in the web-directory  normally /var/www
<ihearvoices> iceroot, so how do i get lite stuff installed on ubuntu like a lite torrent client, a lite gui, until i get my hardware checked and repaired if required?.. i mean what do i type in terminal ..? what commands?
<mhall119|work> heoa: your user's password?
<silentx> not the page link .. i mean the link inside it .. >> the link of the driver ..
<TxPitou> mhall119|work: sorry "tab" attack :)
<silentx> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Purpley> gustin, gmote.org, Its a app that communicates with an android phone.
<iceroot> ihearvoices: sudo apt-get install name-of-the-package
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: where would i find that directory?
<Madwill> i want to add another ip to eth1 what is that procedure called so i can google it
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: /var/www/
<JLove> mhall119|work: Okay, I'll try adding it to fstab and hope it overrides whatever else is mounting it:-) thanks for your help!!
<Madwill> the machine needs 2 ip for 2 services on port 80
<wren45> hi everybody
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: google "crunchbang linux", might be want you're looking for
<gustin> phajas: to be clear, you cannot ping IPs outside your LAN?  I am just checking that you were not using hostnames
<TxPitou> silentx: your a lazy ass you know that : http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<sometux> I need help to test Ekiga with someone?
<heoa> mhall119|work: does not work
<sometux> wren45: \o/
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: and then i can run it by going to localhost?
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: correct
<mhall119|work> heoa: then I don't know
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: ok thank you
<hsunda3> arand: cat /etc/default/grub cat: /etc/default/grub: No such file or directory
<silentx> i know that .. but i've download that driver before coming in here ..
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: maybe apache needs a restart after installing php5
<TxPitou> JLove: if in fstab linux will use that config
<silentx> but it cant be compiled ..
<silentx> :S
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<phajas> gustin: whoops, just tried pinging an IP. That seems to work. What's the problem then, a nameserver issue?
<wren45> I need program to play dvd movies in karmic koala x64 desktop which would be the best?
<gustin> phajas: use pastebin and post the output from "ip route", "sudo iptables -L", "cat /etc/resolve.conf"
<TxPitou> silentx: did you check the other page I sent you ?
<gustin> phajas: yes
<sometux> Im for a way to test Ekiga, help pleeeeeeees!
<Purpley> gustin, Any idea what might of gone wrong?
<iceroot> wren45: doesnt matter but install libdvdcss2
<silentx> Yes .. 2009_0713_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.3.zip
<iceroot> !libdvdcss2 | wren45
<ubottu> wren45: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ihearvoices> what is google chrunchbag
<wren45> thanks
<JLove> thanks TxPaiou, I'll add my entry to fstab
<valentin_> Hello @ All
<arand> hsunda3: Hmm, so you are using grub1? (i.e. pre-karmic/upgraded karmic)
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: it means go to www.google.com, and search for "crunchbang linux"
<TxPitou> silentx:  look closely there are 2 options for the RT us card if that one doesnt work try the other one
<phajas> gustin: here's the pastebin - http://pastebin.ca/1832491
<ihearvoices> mhall119|work, what is google crunchbag n how to get it wat commands?
<sometux> valentin_: \o/
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: it means go to www.google.com, and search for "crunchbang linux"
<hsunda3> arand: I am using new karmic on x86_64 ... does 64 bit karmic use Grub 1? I don't remember deliberately downgrading
<katesmith> i wanted to ask a question
<iceroot> ihearvoices: if i am honest, its the best way to stay with ubuntu and gnome and dont use a light desktop environment
<silentx> i downloaded them both .. it gives an error when i tried to compile it .. using the instructions in Readme
<mhall119|work> ihearvoices: http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<valentin_> Is there any way to change the gnome pannel names "Applications Places System" ?
<TxPitou> katesmith: ask away
<Radar> iceroot & mgolisch thanks a lot for your help, that's much easier now :)
<iceroot> ihearvoices: because light  is almost not very focused on usability
<gustin> Purpley: so you are running the GMote-server.sh?  Something is wrong with java.  try "sudo killall java" and then try again.  Java is not really my strong suit
<silentx> TxPitou: one of them is the driver and the other is for the firmware of the device ,,
<iceroot> ihearvoices: just fix your hardware and dont use xfce4 or something else
<ihearvoices> is crunchbang a gui or a os?
<Purpley> gustin, Yeah me too
<TxPitou> silentx: okay did youo look at the wiki for that card ?
<sometux> ihearvoices: go google to find out
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. So aptitude safe-upgrade was roughly interrupted in the middle of installing software including kernel. Now the thing can not finish the upgrade. What is there for me to actually do to resolve the issue?
<TxPitou> silentx: yor your like luke skywalker and using the force
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: sudo apt-get install -f
<silentx> TxPitou, in ubuntu page ? .. or in it's official site .. ?
<Purpley> gustin, That didn't do anything :(
<TxPitou> silentx: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Pag
<sometux> Matic`Makovec: resume the installation
<gustin> phajas: delete everything in /etc/resolv.conf, and stop the network manager.  Why do you even have  a GUI on a server?
<katesmith> i cant seem to be able to made a cd , i need a password to do that, i really wanted to install ubuntu 9.10 or madriva onto the computer, is there a way i can buy a cd online that would have it on there so i can install it and its iso files, and where would i purchase it ?
<hsunda3> Hey guys does 64 bit Karmic use Grub1 instead of Grub2?
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: how do I copy the file to /var/www.
<iceroot> Matic`Makovec: sudo apt-get -f install
<Matic`Makovec> sometux, dpkg --configure -a returns errors
<arand> hsunda3: is it's a new install it definitely should be that file there... If you do "aptitude search grub" is "grub" installed or "grub-pc"?
<gustin> Purpley: it may work after a reboot.  you may need to get support from the gmote people
<ihearvoices> if i switch to any older versions are they more easy on the system hardware?
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: cp filename /var/www/
<silentx> TxPitou:  i'll start every thing from the begging
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> ihearvoices: no
<Matic`Makovec> iceroot, it says "you must manually run dpkg --configure -a"
<phajas> gustin: Didn't have a server disk during install. I had to instruct someone over Skype to install the server while I was away at school. I have gnome uninstalled. How do I stop network manager?
<katesmith> is there a way that i can buy a ready made cd for unbuntu 9.10 or mandriva ?
<hsunda3> arand: grub-pc :) and I see a /boot/grub/menu.lst .. Could something I installed downgraded grb without my knowing? Both my 64 bit machines are showing grub 1
<iceroot> Matic`Makovec: then run that
<ihearvoices> iceroot, thanx
<Purpley> gustin,  Alright thanks for trying
<Matic`Makovec> iceroot,  <Matic`Makovec> sometux, dpkg --configure -a returns errors
<gustin> phajas: the /etc/resolv.conf has syntax like this: "nameserver 8.8.8.8" for each nameserver line
<iceroot> ihearvoices: please fix your hardware. your pc will crash doesnt matter if you use gnome, kde, xfce4 or something else
<gustin> phajas: it depends on the version of Ubuntu
<phajas> gustin: Doh. Should I change it to match that format, then reboot?
<TxPitou> katesmith: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<iceroot> !paste | Matic`Makovec
<ubottu> Matic`Makovec: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phajas> gustin: I am unsure of the version on this computer
<arand> hsunda3: Yea that appears as though you have grub1 setup, but the utility packages are for grub2...
<katesmith> okay thankyou so much
<gustin> phajas: newer Ubuntus are "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop" or "sudo service network-manager stop"
<iceroot> ikonia: if you call for e.g. firefox it doenst matter if you use gnome, kde or something else if your fan is broken
<gustin> phajas: no need to reboot
<iceroot> ikonia: sorry wrong nick
<gustin> phajas: if you reboot network manager is going to get in the way again
<arand> hsunda3: And you do not have /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<gustin> phajas: personally I uninstall network manager from anything that resembles a server
<sometux> Matic`Makovec: run aptitude safe-upgrade
<phajas> gustin: I can't access neither of those. Should I change /etc/resolv.conf to use nameserver 8.8.8.8 syntax?
<jumbers> I hate how the Close, Minimize, and Maximize buttons have moved over to the left side in Lucid. How can I move them back?
<Marchingknight11> iceroot:  I currently have index.html in my /var/www folder.  I cannot see my .php file when i go to localhost, all i see is the index.html file
<hsunda3> arand: Not on my 64 bit machines, no. It seems to be grub1 with /boot/grub/menu.lst .. I have no idea how !! (And it's not an upgrade, I had Windows on it earlier, if that counts as an upgrade :P)
<Matic`Makovec> sometux, this is just doing cycles. It fails, as said.
<Matic`Makovec> The interrupt screwed up stuff badly
<TxPitou> !lucid | jumbers
<ubottu> jumbers: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Matic`Makovec: http://localhost/yourfile.php
<gustin> phajas: which version of ubuntu?
<iceroot> Marchingknight11: http://localhost/yourfile.php
<Marchingknight11> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> Matic`Makovec: wrong nick...
<trelayne> hi all I installed Sun Java, then OpenJDK java. Now Java web start using the openjdk one instead of the Sun Java one. Is there a way to fix  this without altogether removing OpenJDK?
<Matic`Makovec> :)
<phajas> gustin: I am unsure. Somewhere between 7.10 and 8.10. I know, that's really vague.
<TxPitou> iceroot: your on a roll on tab attack s:)
<sometux> Matic`Makovec: run aptitude full-upgrade
<Dynetrekk> hi. I have remote access to someone's (non-computer-literate person) xubuntu machine. he claims the machine blacks out immediately after graphical login. does anyone have a clue what the problem might be?
<Matic`Makovec> sometux, I can try that, indeed.
<gustin> phajas: "cat /etc/issues"
<mhall119|work> trelayne: update-alternatives will let you change which java is used by default
<Marchingknight11> iceroot:  thanks, it works now
<mhall119|work> trelayne: there used to be a "galternatives" packages that provided a gui
<gustin> phajas: erm "cat /etc/issue"
<phajas> gustin: Looks like 8.10
<Snoopy1> so is it posible to backup Ubuntu?
<iceroot> trelayne: update-alternatives --config java
<phajas> gustin: Also, weird characters in my ssh session: "Ubuntu 8.10 çn çl"
<TxPitou> Dynetrekk: ... linux prefers people that have no idea to notbeable to mess things up, see how inteligent linux is ! (JOKE)
<gustin> Snoopy1: there are hundreds of ways of backing up Ubuntu
<trelayne> thank you mhall119|work  iceroot  :-)
<mhall119|work> iceroot: it's probably javaws
<iceroot> TxPitou: just bad luck, because my client is using the last nick which is saying something and i only write the first character always
<Dynetrekk> TxPitou: get the joke. but I was hoping for something more helpful :)
<iceroot> mhall119|work: is it? hm, ok
<sometux> Snoopy1: try BackupPC
<gustin> phajas: probably a locale thing, from your pastebin it did not look like you were using the english version
<mhall119|work> iceroot: trelayne: javaws for java web start
<TxPitou> Dynetrekk: sorry , only here for comedy relief ;)
<mhall119|work> I think
<arand> hsunda3: Odd, well if you do have the menu.lst you should be able to do the same there, you want to clear the quiet and splash from "# defoptions" (but leave it commented out) then run "sudo update-grub"
<trelayne> yes javaws
<sometux> Snoopy1: Also SystemImager
<iceroot> mhall119|work: ok, i just read java jdk
<Aeronius> *lurk* *lurk*
<julio> hi there
<phajas> gustin: I'm pretty sure I had someone choose the english language. Is there any functionality difference? Also, after changing /etc/resolv.conf (should I do that) what should I do?
<gustin> phajas: do you have anything in /etc/init.d that looks like it has the word network or nm in it?
<hsunda3> arand: Yeah .. thanks :) I will do that. I am still curious how my 64 bit machnes have Grub-1 but nevertheless, thanks again
<julio> where does gnome saves it's "themes" ?
<julio> can anyone tell? i've installed dust and dust extras but cant remove one of them
<phajas> gustin: Yep, networking and NetworkManager
<gustin> phajas: no functionality difference, just keyboard layout and language, though those are two seperate things
<gustin> phajas: ok, "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop"
<gustin> phajas: you may want to look for network manager in your package manager and remove it
<phajas> gustin: Alright, sweet. Let me remove it too.
<gustin> phajas: also, once the resolv.conf is changed, it should work
<mhall119|work> why are you suggesting they remove NetworkManager?
<gustin> phajas: I usually test with "host google.com"
<mhall119|work> NetworkManager is a very good thing to have
<arand> hsunda3: I don't know if some strange configs like raid lvm or specific bios... Might cause it to opt for grub-legacy, since grub2 doesn't support it... What you probably would want to do is to install the "grub" package (removing grub-pc) so you get the grub1 tools to work with in the install as well...
<gustin> phajas: the IP I used was google's dns server.
<gustin> mhall119|work: not on a server.  Especially the version in 8.10
<mhall119|work> ah, ok
<Dynetrekk> the hard-drive of my troubled computer seems to be full! http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188120/ any general advice? I thought 20GB would be plenty for the system files...
<hsunda3> arand: ah raid LVM .. there we go.. that's what caused it to intall grub1 .. my 64 bit machines have a RAID LVM partition setup
<phajas> gustin: Success! Looks like we're routing out! After removing networkmanager from my package manager, is there anything else I have to do?
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot, i just downloaded xfce.. during install my oc got shutdown... how do i search for the xfce file i downloaded n then install it ??
<gustin> phajas: you can put search domains in your resolv.conf.  You can even go further and run a DNS server locally (this  is what I do.   But then I am weird that way).
<gustin> phajas: if you have a static IP defined in /etc/network/interfaces then there should be nothing left you *have* to do
<silentx> here is the report about the problem with the "Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter " http://pastebin.com/wj2caWDY
<silentx> please help
<gustin> phajas: I would install mtr, it is like traceroute but on steroids.  It can be very handy for diagnosing network issues.
<jh2os> what was wrong with the server yesterday?
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: downlaoded?
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: with apt-get? or with a browser?
<phajas> gustin: How hard is it to put search domains in resolv.conf? Is it bad to access it while network-dependent services are running? I don't know if I'm up to snuff enough to run a DNS server, but if you have any wikis/tutorials to offer, I would love to see them. Also, I'll grab mtr, thanks for the heads up on that package
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot, apt get
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: fix your hardware!!
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: i told you 10 times, you pc will even crash with xfce4
<__cheerios> what's the osx spotlight equivalent for ubuntu?
<gustin> phajas: you can edit the resolv.conf at any time.  the line should read "search domain1.tld domain2.tld domain3.tld"
<phajas> gustin: Also, weird question, but what happens when an app takes 100% CPU as seen by top? Are requests just queued?
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: /var/cache/apt/archives
<gustin> phajas: of course replace with whatever domains you wish to have your machine try (it appends these if you just give a hostname with no domain, and then tries them in order until it gets a hit or it tries them all)
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot, i used apt get.. it downloaded packages for xfce.. but it got shutdown during install... where can i find the xfce to install since it is already dwnloaded...plus... now i see two terminals under applications... one is the normal .. and the other shows terminal emulator..whats dat?
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: also you want xubuntu-desktop and not xfce4
<SpaceGhostC2C> What is the best way to remove all of KDE or kubuntu-desktop? I can't get to a browser at the moment.
<iceroot> !puregnome | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<gustin> phajas: it depends.  Most of the time some background tasks are still run. Usually for me 100% CPU means IO
<iceroot> redghost: please dont change the nick that often
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot, it sasys /var/cache/apt/archives is a directory in shells.. how do i install it from shells? what commands??
<gustin> phajas: atop and htop can help here, atop can help you understand where the load is, if it isIO based, it will show that.  From there systat and iotop to track down the specifics
<phajas> gustin: Because I'm running a python app at 100%, and it worries me, I want it to still be responsive and everything. Also, do you mean "domain1.tld" like "google.com.tld"?
<gustin> phajas: I don't think that iotop is packaged in 8.10.
<gustin> phajas: no, I mean google.com
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    should use the already cached packages, restwill be downloaded
<Snoopy1> So what office suite for Ubuntu is completely compatible with MS Office 2007?
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the xserver does not work.. can someone help me?
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: and i promise your pc will crash with xfce4 or even only cli, because if you start a program its using the cpu and because of the broken fan, the pc will crash
<Haffe> Does such an office suite exist?
<Dynetrekk> Snoopy1: none. openoffice best bet, or office through wine
<VCoolio> gustin: would those apps help determine why gedit is using 100 % cpu for me? (not that is matters much since I switched to emacs)
<ZykoticK9> !away > n3w4r3z[AwAy]
<ubottu> n3w4r3z[AwAy], please see my private message
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: so dont waste your time with installing xfce4 or other stuff
<nytek_> is there a fix for a touchy touchpad?
<gustin> phajas: you can set the priority of programs with "nice".  100% utilization means that there are no spare cycles.  The kernel schedular usually does a decent job of sharing the resources it has
<gustin> VCoolio: atop might be a good start.
<Cygnus_> Where am i?
<iceroot> Cygnus_: #ubuntu
<Cygnus_> iceroot, thx crapy xchat
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the xserver does not work.. can someone help me?
<silentx> Hey .. I've problem with  "Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter " http://pastebin.com/wj2caWDY .. plz help
<embrik> trying to install alfresco in ubuntu hardy server and need sun-java6-jdk. I am not able to install the jdk package. Why not?
<walla> anyone an expert here on laptops and external monitors?
<iceroot> embrik: enable multiverse repository and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<gustin> walla: I do that a lot, I don't if that qualifies me as an expert?
<mhall119|work> walla: you don't need an expert, just someone who knows the answer to your question
<iceroot> !mutliverse | embrik
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot,  can i manually clean fan myself? or send laptop to manufacturer?
<gustin> walla: what mhall119|work said
<iceroot> !multiverse | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: #hardware
<phajas> gustin: Sounds like it does a good job then already, I won't worry. By the way, I just had another machine with this same issue the other day (whose static IP settings I was changing, along with nameservers) Would you think it's the same problem?
<anao> Hello@ALL Does anyone knows solution for consolekit Bug? upto 80 instances? Ubuntu 8.10-9.10+Debian Testing
<walla> ok, question: I run 9.04 on my laptop, and it's connected to an external monitor (tv). How can I set the tv as primary monitor (so that I can watch movies from it)?
<jpds> anao: that's a feature.
<MilitantPotato> walla: System>settings>display
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot, what u mean exactly by #hardware?
<voicesinmyhead> iceroot, fan,. processor.motherboard., harddisk, all?
<gustin> phajas: glad everything is working, I gotta head out now.  Try reading up on TCP/IP (at the www.tcpipguide.com site) and read up on DNS.  Most of the issues you will encounter will be helped by knowing these topics
<MilitantPotato> walla: move the main one around till ubuntu decides it's the main display
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: /join ##hardware
<iceroot> voicesinmyhead: this is ubuntu-support not hardware-support
<phajas> gustin: Alright, sweet, thanks again for the help! have a nice day
<mhall119|work> voicesinmyhead: #hardware is another channel on this IRC network
<Snoopy1> Is it possible to burn data to a Blu-Ray disc using Ubuntu?
<gustin> phajas: possibly.  try using host to see if you can resolv names.  mtr or traceroute to an IP is a handy way to see where the problem is
<walla> MilitantPotato: should does it matter that they don't output the same resolution or whether they're mirrored or not?
<phajas> gustin: Alright, sweet, I'll look into it, probably the same issue
<datta> The system i use just shut down automatically and then it gave a dark black and light black screen, switched over between it until i turned it completely off and restarted it, and it works
<gustin> phajas: later on you can play with iperf and hping3 and netcat.  So much fun... well for some of us wnyway :)
<datta> did anyone else face this type of problem before in ubuntu 8.10
<NotALamer> anyone had problems with win7 adding samba printers? my xp machine prints fine but this win7 machine refuses to add it with a 'can't connect' error message
<datta> i am not using any laptop, it's dell's preinstalled ubuntu desktop, 530N
<MilitantPotato> walla: don't do mirrored, and set the displays to what-ever rez you want them
<iceroot> NotALamer: #samba
<iceroot> NotALamer: there is a issue with win7
<NotALamer> i did mess around with the server a bunch
<phajas> gustin: Hahaha, exactly, it's all about specific tastes :) Some people seem content with the defaults, others definitely like to go beyond. I'll have to check out those commands, sounds like some pretty hardcore stuff, heh
<MilitantPotato> walla: you can drag the movie to the external display and it SHOULD go full screen there
<NotALamer> but the xp machine that already had it added still works
<iceroot> asdfaf: stop it please
<mhall119|work> datta: sounds like a graphics driver bug
<VCoolio> gustin: I open gedit, cpu goes to 100%, atop gives me this http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6710/screenshot2ru.png
<PaBl0> Hola
<embrik> iceroot, thanks, thought I had uncommentet the multiverse repo - but I hadn't
<mhall119|work> NotALamer: try disable simple file sharing in windows 7
<iceroot> embrik: :-) now its working?
<embrik> iceroot, Yes
<PaBl0> Quienes sois?
<iceroot> redghost: stop your nick-changes
<NotALamer> k
<gustin> phajas: it is as hardcore as you want.  You may want to check out lartc.org (linux advanced routing and traffic control).  It gives you some basics, but also some very complicated options.  Well, they are not that bad once you do it a couple of times
<PaBl0> quienes sois?
<gp5st> i have a ruby webapp which needs a .so.  when i add it's path the ld config ssh won't work because there is a libcrypto in that dir w/o a version attached.  any ideas? when apache starts does it run /etc/profile?
<VCoolio> gustin: gedit is 30 %, it seems something in sys is bad; how to troubleshoot further?
<datta> mhall119|work: but's it's a preinstalled computer
<mhall119|work> datta: doesn't mean it can't have a driver bug
<embrik> trying to find a substitute for Microsoft sharepoint - installing alfresco - Am I in the right direction?
<Snoopy1> Is it possible to burn data to a Blu-Ray disc using Ubuntu?
<datta> mhall119|work: oh
<iceroot> Snoopy1: yes
<phajas> gustin: hahaha, sounds like a good time. Is this how you learned about this topic?
<mhall119|work> datta: I would sometimes get that kind of thing when running Compiz with an nVidia or ATI card
<gustin> VCoolio: I am heading out now, but try running gedit with strace.
<datta> mhall119|work: do you know how to fix this? how to fix the bug?
<embrik> iceroot, can I copy a blueray disk as well
<VCoolio> gustin: ok, i have a command for that somewhere, thanks
<Guest63637> has anyone had the problem with sh:grub>
<mhall119|work> datta: upgrading to new versions of Ubuntu will get you new drivers that might work better
<gustin> phajas: pretty much.  then I started getting paid to maintain networks once I realized that my home network was more complicated than some medium businesses
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the xserver does not work.. can someone help me?
<iceroot> embrik: not directly because of copy protection
<iceroot> embrik: if you mean a movie
<gustin> VCoolio: "strace gedit somefile"
<datta> mhall119|work: but the computer came with 8.04
<brianherman> Snoopy1:Cdrecord supports bluray
<gustin> phajas: also, I was single for a couple of years, that helped
<mhall119|work> datta: you can either wait until 10.04 comes out, and upgrade to that
<gustin> gone for real this time
<embrik> iceroot, is it possible to rip a blueray then?
<mhall119|work> datta: of you can upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04, then 9.10
<datta> mhall119|work: i used to use 9.04 but it was really unstable
<mhall119|work> datacrusher: or you can do a clean install of 9.10
<iceroot> embrik: yes
<mhall119|work> datta: really?  I found 9.04 to be very very stable
<embrik> iceroot, with a normal dvd-player and say, acidrip?
<datta> mhall119|work: well with my hardware configuration, it was really unstable
<walla> MilitantPotato: is it possible to log out/login to X again without killing half the running processes such as apache etc..
<iceroot> embrik: no, never saw a dvd-player which can read blu-ray
<brianherman> embrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD?
<mhall119|work> walla: yes, sudo service gdm restart
<tacata> hello
<MilitantPotato> walla: you can enable ctrl+alt+backspace in system>settings>keyboard
<embrik> ok, htnaks booth
<iceroot> walla: apache is not a x-application so apache will not die
<mhall119|work> walla: that will only kill GUI programs
<tacata> I no speak inglis
<gp5st> walla: gui apps will end though
<MilitantPotato> walla: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tacata> I speak spanish
<MilitantPotato> walla: thattle kill everything you launch at login out
<iceroot> !es | tacata
<ubottu> tacata: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<embrik> does anybody know alfresco?
<MilitantPotato> -out
<testpage> err can someone help me with ftp server please, cant seem to find one that will make all users go to the www directory
<iceroot> embrik: yes
<iceroot> embrik: what about using real questions instead of "anyone"?
<guitar-maniac> Hello! Iäve had problems with wine crashing lately and i can't do anything afterwards. Somtimes my desktop is showing but mouse cursor is visible onlyon the left side of the screen, and i have to restart my computer.. is there anyway to stop Wine without restarting?
<MilitantPotato> guitar-maniac: ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo killall wine-server
<brianherman> is there a way to increase the number of virtual consols
<MilitantPotato> guitar-maniac: you can also turn off emulate desktop in wine-config
<PeterT> Hi all, I'm getting this error about the sudoers file, how do I add a user to the sudoer's file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/392813/
<guitar-maniac> militantpotato: Ok, i'll try that. Does emulate desktop have an effect to games?
<guitar-maniac> I'm playing mainly few years old games so they shuoldnt be the problem why Wine is crashing
<MilitantPotato> guitar-maniac: No idea.
<guitar-maniac> MilitantPotato: Ok thanks for help :)
<paddyyyyyyyyyyyy> why do i get the error "Error setting permissions: Input/output error" in ~/.wapi
<ricky__> Anyone had problems with sh:grub> error
<ricky__> Started after update
<savid> Is there a way using apt-get or aptitude to show what would be changed if I ran "safe-upgrade" or "full-upgrade"?  ie, something like a "dry run"?
<embrik> iceroot, I need to find a substitute for MS Sharepoint - haven't much knowledge about MS sharepoint - but have ordered a book on it - I want to find a good alternative in open source
<PeterT> How do I exit visudo?
<embrik> iceroot, but I don't know if alfresco is anything like sharepoint
<iceroot> embrik: not really like sharepoint
<iceroot> embrik: there is a openoffice-plugin for alfrescxo for using something like sharepint but the plugin is out of date and not working anymore
<arti> PeteT with -v u can quite visudo
<arti> PeterT u can close with -V
<gringochapin> Wow, the wiki has been slow lately!
<embrik> iceroot, ok do you know about anything in open source doing tha same or almost the same as sharepoint?
<PeterT> arti: How do you mean that?
<PeterT> arti: Just type "-V"?
<arti> PeterT jus write -V
<iceroot> embrik: sorry dont know, maybe its a bad answer but tried google?
<jh2os> hey how do you find your personal ip address?
<PeterT> arti: I just writes "-V" into the file...
<blakkheim> jh2os: curl whatismyip.org; echo
<benji_> jh2os,  70.157.172.69
<embrik> iceroot, that's how I found alfresco - I've left a question on a debian-edu.list - I may get some answers there
<vlt> Hello. I want to sync evolution with my mobile K800i phone (sony/ercsson).  Which opensync module do I need for this?
<gp5st> if i install the ubuntu libdrmaa package, how do it get it to point to sge? when i use it i get "failed receiving gdi request response for mid=1 (got syncron message receive timeout error)."
<iceroot> embrik: alfresco is ok but nothing on sharepoint (imo)
<CSWookie> I need to remove a host key from my known_hosts file.  How do I find out which key matches the host, now that ubuntu hashes hostnames?
<iceroot> CSWookie: dont know if there is sshrm on ubuntu but with that you can use sshrm hostname  to remove the key
<blakkheim> CSWookie: you can make it so the hosts aren't hashed
<dabaR> I get this error when using the ruby gem program
<dabaR> undefined method `manage_gems' for Gem:Module (NoMethodError)
<vlt> CSWookie: When you try to connect to the host you get a warning containing the line in the known_hosts file
<vitalsigns> I need help getting ip address from dhcp, it's not doing it automatically
<CSWookie> vlt: Not with the program I'm using.
<brianherman> vitalsigns: dhclient
<CSWookie> I might want to submit a patch for that... :-)
<embrik> iceroot, are you sure the OO-plugin doesn't work - google seems to give me alfresco as the only alternative to sharepoint
<vitalsigns> brianherman: just start dhclient and it will do it automatically?
<brianherman> vitalsigns: it should
<vitalsigns> brianherman: k
<iceroot> embrik: when i was testing it with oo 3.x it was not working, just with oo 2.4 (2 months ago)
<brianherman> iceroot: http://www.igniterealtime.org/index.jsp < another alternative to sharepoint
<iceroot> brianherman: embrik needs the info
<brianherman> embrick: http://www.o3spaces.com/
<iceroot> brianherman: but thx for the info
<brianherman> embrick: http://www.igniterealtime.org/index.jsp
<vitalsigns> brianherman: it worked, how do i configure it to start on boot?
<iceroot> !op | redghost (30 nick changes)
<ubottu> redghost (30 nick changes): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brianherman> vitalsigns: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<brianherman> paste dhclient under the #!/bin/bash line
<brianherman> vitalsigns: "dhclient"
<lullabud> what do i need to install to play h.264 movies in totem?
 * dabaR shoots himself because of the gem error.
<richthegeek> quick vote: is it worth buying a SSD yet?
<lullabud> !h264
<linuzo> Q: Does anyone know how to prepare a WinXP USB Installer within UBUNTU?
<lullabud> !x264
<iceroot> richthegeek: ##hardware
<richthegeek> lullabud: !google
<lullabud> lol
<bfly> !google
<richthegeek> iceroot: you mean join #hardware?
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<iceroot> !codecs | lullabud
<ubottu> lullabud: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpaceGhostC2C> richthegeek: !google | lullabud
<iceroot> richthegeek: correct
<lullabud> thanks iceroot
<lullabud> apt-cache search was no help...
<linuzo> !google
<richthegeek> iceroot: cannot, requires invite/auth
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<napoleon> hi guys
<richthegeek> hi bonaparte
<iceroot> richthegeek: then auth your nick
<richthegeek> why?
<iceroot> richthegeek: to join there so you can ask your hardware-questions
<ylluminate> how do you modify your hostname in ubuntu? not seeing /etc/hostname anymore soooo....
<ylluminate> are you to create it or is there another facility now?
<richthegeek> iceroot: says it requires an invite, not authentication ... how do I auth my nick anyway?
<PeterT> arti: You were right
<iceroot> ylluminate: sudo vi /etc/hosts
<ylluminate> ?!
<iceroot> richthegeek: /msg nickserv help
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jeeze. greenghost why are you always changing nicks?
<vitalsigns> brianherman: thank you
<ylluminate> ugh.  so should you set the fqdn to the public ip or have the fqdn for both the ip and the localhost ip?
<CSWookie> blakkheim: So, I've disabled it, but I'd rather not blow away my known hosts file.  Any ideas for how to get find right line?
<chelz> ylluminate: i always leave that blank
<ylluminate> chelz: leave what blank, localhost?
<ylluminate> or just not define the public ip
<adminuser_> lo guys
<ylluminate> and behold adminuser_
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | adminuser_
<ubottu> adminuser_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> ylluminate: i'm not sure where you're putting in fqdn, but during any ubuntu/debian install i leave fqdn blank
<wineman> does anybody else have a 30 second pause during bootup?
<FullPolarFox> I wanna sleep....
<azareth> can someone tell how can I access windows shared folders from Ubuntu, I see the machine in Network but cannot access it
<chelz> !sleep | FullPolarFox
<ylluminate> chelz:  already installed, on a vps
<adminuser_> use smb
<ylluminate> i have to modify it post installation
<SpaceGhostC2C> azareth: do you have nautilus-share installed?
<FullPolarFox> I wanna money
<ylluminate> so i'm trying to get hostname set properly as this is a public server
<SpaceGhostC2C> ylluminate: you can change it.
<adminuser_> ubuntu supports smb file shares azareth
<ylluminate> right, so right now i have 127.0.0.1    localhost subdomain.domain.tld
<ylluminate> in hosts
<azareth> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<rza> hi
<Myrtti> !offtopic | FullPolarFox
<ubottu> FullPolarFox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ylluminate> i *could* put xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx(public ip) subdomain.domain.tld
<ylluminate> on another line
<iceroot> ylluminate: you have a puplic static ip?
<ylluminate> or i could leave it on the local
<ylluminate> yes
<FullPolarFox> Myrtti I wanna to fly to Pandora...
<ylluminate> i do have a static pub ip
<iceroot> ylluminate: then use the fqdn on the public ip
<Bodsda> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ylluminate> gotcha, figured
<ylluminate> thanks
<iceroot> ylluminate: and not on 127.0.0.1 which is the lo-device
<ylluminate> right iceroot
<FullPolarFox> Does anybody use Ubuntu on the space shattly ???
<ylluminate> however, now my hostname iceroot will not show up as the fqdn
<SpaceGhostC2C> azareth: do you have the permissions on the windows machine set up to allow you to connect?
<FullPolarFox> *shatle
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | FullPolarFox
<ubottu> FullPolarFox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GhostFreeman> How can I resume a process i've stopped?
<azareth> SpaceGhostC2C: yes its not password protected
<Bodsda> why has it become more difficult to get dvd playback now? It seems instead of just installing one package, I have to install a raft of restricted extras and run a bash script - whats the reasoning behind this?
<iceroot> GhostFreeman: fg
<usuario> olaa
<FullPolarFox> SpaceGhostC2C I dont wann go to there channel.. I am scared...
<FullPolarFox> olaaaaa
<usuario> follar
<devdz> so when i have a compressed package .tar.gz and its a program how i install it ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> azareth: do you have guest permissions on?
<ylluminate> so that's my question iceroot
<GhostFreeman> thanks iceroot
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to fix suspend issues with nvidia cards?
<ylluminate> now that hostname will always be localhost
<SpaceGhostC2C> FullPolarFox: you cannot chat in here, only ask questions.
<Bodsda> devdz: untar it and read the README file
<iceroot> ylluminate: and i gave you the answer to use the fqdn on the public one
<ylluminate> i won't see hostname resolve to my fqdn or subdomain
<iceroot> devdz: extract it   tar xfvz filename.tar.gz
<ylluminate> iceroot: do you see what i'm saying though????  `hostname` resolves to localhost only
<chelz> devdz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<ylluminate> i get no hostname == my machine name now
<devdz> Bodsda, havent find any readme file
<usuario> fuckfuckfuckfuck
<mbhakm> can anyone knows how to solve Skype 2.1.0.81 pulse audio issue problem on Ubuntu 9.10
<FullPolarFox> SpaceGhostC2C Why????/// Do you kill me???? *crying O_______o*
<MilitantPotato> !language | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FullPolarFox> usuario Hello)))
<chelz> ylluminate: i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069034 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154299
<Bodsda> devdz: link to the tarball?
<chelz> !ot | FullPolarFox
<ubottu> FullPolarFox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SpaceGhostC2C> !Guidelines | FullPolarFox
<ubottu> FullPolarFox: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fernandoc1> Serious bug on USB detected here
<ylluminate> thanks chelz going to see what this explains
<SpaceGhostC2C> fernandoc1: what is it, and did you seubmit a bug report?>
<fernandoc1> I recommend Ubuntu developers to pay attention on it
<FullPolarFox> chelz And what?? Do you kill me???? *crying O_______o*
<iceroot> FullPolarFox: stop it please
<Bodsda> FullPolarFox: stop it
<SpaceGhostC2C> FullPolarFox: we don't want to call for ops, can you possibly stay on topic?
<FullPolarFox> iceroot: stop it please
<SpaceGhostC2C> thanks Myrtti :)
<iceroot> faster then using the !ops-trigger...
<fernandoc1> I'm using karmic koala
<Bodsda> Myrtti: stop magically appearing like that just when we need you :)
<fernandoc1> and I detected
<fernandoc1> that only one USB device can be used at a time
<fernandoc1> because the kernel has a bug
<Bodsda> fernandoc1: Thats not my experience - I have 3 here, all detected and working
<FullPolarFox> Hello! I am on the Andromeda and my spaceshattle don't fly? Why? I have Ubuntu on board...
<chelz> Myrtti: FullPolarFox
<fernandoc1> I'm trying to plug a USB camera
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti: wanna handle him?
<fernandoc1> and it hangs on Virtual Box
<SpaceGhostC2C> He's a silly one. Might need a rope.
<fernandoc1> when I'm using a USB mouse
<fernandoc1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767
<Myrtti> FullPolarFox: this is the Ubuntu support channel, did you have a support question?
<Bodsda> fernandoc1: I have a usb mouse/keyboard, ipod, scanner - all usb and all working in (closed source) VirtualBox
<FullPolarFox> How to ugrade the Ubuntu to Windows Vista?
<fernandoc1> this bug persist since 2006
<WinterSky> Bodsda Can I pm you?
<fernandoc1> the camera do not work properly
<fernandoc1> And it works on Windows 7
<devdz> Bodsda, its just one tar.gz file that contains 3 files .pl how can execute that ?
<ylluminate> iceroot & chelz: here's the answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7247507&postcount=4
<ylluminate> thanks
<chelz> devdz: in a terminal navigate to the directory and do   perl file.py
<SpaceGhostC2C> How do I upgrade from jaunty to karmic in a virtual terminal?
<Bodsda> fernandoc1: have you seen this comment> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767/comments/32
<fernandoc1> Some people gets this kind of bug on Karmic
<Bodsda> WinterSky: sure, thanks for asking
<jrib> !upgrade > SpaceGhostC2C
<jrib> SpaceGhostC2C: read the server instructions
<Bodsda> devdz: I think they are perl scripts, but unless you trustthe source, I would not run them
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C, please see my private message
<chelz> SpaceGhostC2C: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<fernandoc1> I can't use "nousb" option
<fernandoc1> since I need USB
<fernandoc1> functional
<devdz> Bodsda, yes its perl source i trust it .. so i execute with perl NameofFile.py u mean ?
<Myrtti> !enter | fernandoc1
<ubottu> fernandoc1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bodsda> fernandoc1: so just use the noapic option
<chelz> fernandoc1: your issue is around the proprietary version of virtualbox which isn't part of ubuntu and therefore is not supported
<Bodsda> devdz: perl nameoffile.pl   yeah
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib: those are the instructions for command line upgrading? Thanks.
<jrib> devdz: erm, .py?
<fernandoc1> Do I have usb support on the open source version of Virtual Box?
<Bodsda> devdz: if its a .py you will need   python file.py
<jrib> fernandoc1: no
<Bodsda> fernandoc1: no
<fernandoc1> k
<Zombie> What's a good program for recording my face from a Camera, assuming the Camera works.
<chelz> fernandoc1: try contacting the virtualbox people
<Jordan_U> Zombie: cheeze
<jrib> Zombie: cheese
<fernandoc1> then I'm in my worst days
<devdz> jrih, Bodsda, its .pl .. perl :)
<fernandoc1> I don't think that I will need to do this
<chelz> fernandoc1: http://www.sun.com/software/products/virtualbox/support.jsp
<Bodsda> devdz: :)
<chelz> fernandoc1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<devdz> jrih, Bodsda, its .pl .. perl :)
<devdz> oops
<SpaceGhostC2C> chelz: thanks junktons for the command to upgrade
<Bodsda> devdz: .pl scripts are run like:   perl myscript.pl
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib: thanks, I couldn't use a web browser to check, I'm sorta in a bind. But thanks tons for the info.
<devdz> Bodsda, btw can you advice me? im new with linux, better i learn python or perl first ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> devdz: my thought is python.
<jrib> SpaceGhostC2C: w3m, links2, etc :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> devdz: do you know any languages?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib: It's a mompc, trying to keep it minimal.
<Bodsda> devdz: python is more freindly as a first language, but perl is much more involved and fun
<jrib> SpaceGhostC2C: can't get more minimal than that!
<Jordan_U> devdz: perl will corrupt you with incomprehesible power.
<Jordan_U> devdz: Emphasis on the "incoprehensible" :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> jrib: agreed.
<devdz> SpaceGhostC2C,  yes i know C but im not perfect at it and i know PHP
<jrib> devdz: I'd say look at the intro pages for both and learn what looks interesting to you.  I'd throw in my two cents for python though ;)
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: 100000 character one liner w00t :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> devdz: I suggest python.
<chelz> devdz: python for sure
<SpaceGhostC2C> devdz: if you want though, try some good perl, but it's not my cup of tea.
<supermatt1000> where can i get the dockbarx deb package i no its out there i used it before
<devdz> ok Jordan_U
<devdz> thanks guys
<chelz> supermatt1000: what version of ubuntu are you on
<SpaceGhostC2C> devdz: welcome.
<supermatt1000> chelz 9.10
<julio> where are gnome themes stored?
<supermatt1000> chelz karmic
<supermatt1000> chelz i think its called
<Coppered> Hello all...i have a simple question............I am about to install Ubunto ..teh current stable version....will it be rather flawless then to upgrade to the latest in April?
<supermatt1000> chelz the newest one
<Coppered> I am converting my Gatewway PC over....today or tomorrow.
<Bodsda> Coppered: yeah, one command usually
<Coppered> so the whole upgrade system is good
<Coppered> ok
<dr-know> hi everyone, i have a question. in ubuntu some websites dont show correctly for me. i think css and java script not load !! and it not depend to any browser, in all browsers i have this problem, please help me
<Coppered> should i just go with a beta of the latest?
<chelz> supermatt1000: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/05/howto-get-windows-7-like-taskbar.html
<Coppered> and not start on the older version?
<Jordan_U> Coppered: I would start with 9.10.
<supermatt1000> chelz thanks
<chelz> Coppered: definitely only stick with stable released versions. 9.10 would be good
<Coppered> ok thats what ill do then.......and then upgrae in late april.
<danbryan> Hey guys.  I downloaded the live CD, and when I boot i hear it boot up and all, but i don't see anything when I use my HDMI cabel, but if i use my DVI on the same monitor it works.  Any idea how to boot the linux kernal with HDMI support?
<Coppered> ok
<CountDown> How do I turn off clicking using the touchpad on a netbook?  gsynaptics seems broken.
<Jordan_U> danbryan: What GPU?
<Coppered> thanx! wish me luck! here i go...NO MORE MSFT HELL!!!
<Jordan_U> !synaptics | CountDown
<ubottu> CountDown: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<danbryan> Jordan_U Gforce 9800 GT
<Jordan_U> danbryan: You will probably get hdmi support when you install the proprietary drivers.
<KB1JWQ> What do I need to install to convert my Ubuntu NBR to Kubuntu NBR?
<erickson> Ai que tédio nada para fazer =(
<danbryan> ohh.  Ok, well thanks
<chelz> danbryan: installing ubuntu then installing the drivers should work fine
<supermatt1000> chelz i cant get the first command $mkdir -p ~/SVN/Dockbar to work
<Jordan_U> danbryan: You're welcome.
<erickson> BR?
<devdz> when i run perl pcap-getIV.pl i get this : Can't locate Net/Pcap.pm in @INC ... :S  what does it mean ?
<chelz> supermatt1000: use the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa
<CountDown> Jordan_U: Thanks.  I saw that before and ran into the problem of not being able to enable SHMConfig.  I'll try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input#Input%20Configuration%20with%20HAL instead.
<supermatt1000> chelz is  that deb?
<chelz> supermatt1000: yes. it has instructions under "Adding this PPA to your system"
<Jordan_U> !br | erickson
<ubottu> erickson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erickson> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ? estou com um probleminha preciso reenstalar um programa qual é o codigo do terminal?
<supermatt1000> chelz o ok thanks
<erickson> Ok
<Coppered> Kubuntu is what....an easy version to use for the public?
<chelz> dr-know: what browsers have you dried?
<sakzje> Just testing
<chelz> Coppered: kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE Software System. people that prefer KDE over Gnome, the default in Ubuntu, use Kubuntu
<dr-know> chelz: i test this in firefox,opera, chrome
<Coppered> i have to research what is KDE.....i have no idea.
<Coppered> ok
<Tru7h> But doesn't Ubuntu have the ability to change the environment to KDE at the login prompt;
<chelz> Coppered: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<chelz> Tru7h: it does but there are other changes done by the Kubuntu team that don't happen when one installs kde desktop on ubuntu
<chelz> dr-know: try pasting a screenshot of the issue happening
<chelz> !pastebin | dr-know
<ubottu> dr-know: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tru7h> chelz: Ah, thanks, I've been wondering about that for awhile.
<Coppered> this may sound incredibly stupid.....but i would like my Ubuntu to look and feel as much like a Mac as possible...given that...i should install Ubuntu...or Kubunutu?
<dr-know> chelz:one minute
<[V13]Axel> Coppered: YOu want Ubuntu, and then google "Mac4Lin"
<Coppered> awesome!
<Coppered> thanx
<Tru7h> Coppered: You can do that with either one using themes.
<[V13]Axel> Coppered: You're welcome. I'm currently using Mac4Lin, and it looks EXACTLY like Mac OSX Snow Leopard.
<MilitantPotato> Coppered: either one, theming does it.  Kubuntu is far more configurable and tweakable though.
<Coppered> hmmm so still no idea if i should go U or K...i think ill just go U....
<chelz> Coppered: yeah use normal ubuntu and mac4lin
<Coppered> ok im going to U...and not K.
<Coppered> im an idiot...so
<Coppered> ok
<Coppered> :)
<Coppered> lovely
<FloodBot2> Coppered: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teage> how do you install gdm theme?
<[V13]Axel> Coppered: You're better off with Ubuntu. Kubuntu's desktop is... Meh.
<mustelo> is there a way to change the shortcut which switches virtual terminals? ie, I want ctrl+alt+F1 to *not* take me to tty1
<SpaceGhostC2C> What's the best command to get human readable CPU info? I know cat /proc/cpuinfo
<B|aSS> yeah its...
<chelz> teage: http://www.youtube.com/v/SJTLp2u4TRs&hl=en&rel=0
<supermatt1000> chelz thanks i got it
<B|aSS> no longer what it was
<B|aSS> kubuntu's fat!
<Jordan_U> Coppered: IMHO trying to make any DE emulate something it's not usually just leads something close but dissapointingly inconsistant.
<[V13]Axel> teage: Right-click your desktop, and click "Change Desktop Background" go to the first tab. There's an option for 'install'
<chelz> supermatt1000: alright. gl. thanks for using ubuntu.
<mustelo> SpaceGhostC2C, try 'top' or 'sudo apt-get install htop' then 'htop'
<teage> thanx
<SpaceGhostC2C> mustelo: I don't need process info.
<supermatt1000> chelz you meen thanks for loving ubuntu
<nerdy_kid> i need to to force remove some packages ignoring broken dependancies
<SpaceGhostC2C> mustelo: I need information about my processor.
<supermatt1000> chelz later
<nerdy_kid> how would i do this?
<mustelo> SpaceGhostC2C, what do you need that's not in /proc/cpuinfo?
<Grunge> Hi, I've got a problem. Not sure which anti virus to run on ubuntu to scan the windows partion
<SpaceGhostC2C> mustelo: human readable.
<[V13]Axel> Grunge: You can't really scan a Windows partition for viruses from Ubuntu that I'm aware of.
<chelz> SpaceGhostC2C: human readable probably would mean using a gui of some kind
<SpaceGhostC2C> chelz: not at all.
<mustelo> anyone about remapping ctrl+alt+f1?
<mustelo> Grunge, clamav is the most common
<chelz> SpaceGhostC2C: i mean in terms of tools that exist. people generally just learn what the stuff in cpuinfo means rather than finding another tool
<SpaceGhostC2C> Grunge: I suggest clamav.
<Grunge> clamav?
<[V13]Axel> mustelo: There isn't one that I know of, but have you looked around on Google and the Ubuntu forums?
<mkey> hey
<chelz> Grunge: most use clamav, there is a proprietary av called avg that has a free linux version, it's not officially part of ubuntu or anything
<SpaceGhostC2C> chelz: there is another tool, I've used it before. It just formats the info from /proc/cpuinfo
<mustelo> [V13]Axel, in the process, yeah, just thought i'd ask
<[V13]Axel> mkey: Hello.
<BlackDalek> I am having problems connecting my imac to my ubuntu computer. What do enter into the imac's "connect to server..." box in order to be able to send files between the two computers? I have personal file sharing, windows sharing and ftp enabled on the imac. There is no problem connecting to the imac from the ubuntu machine. What do I do?
<mkey> hey axel
<[V13]Axel> mustelo: Well, sorry I can't be of better assistance ^^;;
<chelz> SpaceGhostC2C: lshw | less  ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> chelz: thanks for trying. I'll ask in -ot
<[V13]Axel> BlackDalek: Have you tried using the logical IP address of the Ubuntu system?
<mustelo> Grunge, however you usually install software, search for clamav
<Grunge> what about using th sudo command?
<chelz> BlackDalek: you need to find the local IP of the ubuntu machine and enter that. you need to have shared folders already setup in ubuntu for that to work. you would type something like smb://192.168.1.2
<Grunge> sudo apt-get install clamav clamav-freshclam clamsmtp
<BlackDalek> [V13]Axel er.. what? As far as I know the computer only has one IP address on my network.
<mustelo> Grunge, you probably won't need clamsmtp unless you're running a mailserver
<[V13]Axel> BlackDalek: IP and logical addresses are the same thing. Have you tried using the IP instead of the host name?
<Grunge> roommate was watching porn from what i can guess
<BlackDalek> chelz - ok I know the IP, I think I was just missing the smb: part
<Tru7h> BlackDalek: He's talking about local IP, not external.
<chelz> BlackDalek: ah, yeah. in the connect to server i think you have to have a "smb://" or "afp://" or "ftp://" depending on the server you're trying to connect to. ubuntu uses smb.
<dr-know> chelz:its yahoo.com    http://savalansoft.persiangig.com/pictures/Screenshot.png
<SpaceGhostC2C> chelz: actually, that got me the info I needed but wasn't the program I wanted. Either way, you answered what I needed.
<jenia> hi everyone, can anyone please tell me what is it called the symbol chart at the bottom corner on a map, for example?
<mustelo> Grunge, I also recommend getting a gui for it such as clamtk
<jrib> jenia: #ubuntu-offtopic
<chelz> dr-know: yes that does indeed look like a site without css being applied. yahoo without css here looks similar to that.
<jenia> thanks
<chelz> dr-know: what do you have set in the menu  View -> Page Style   ?
<[V13]Axel> jenia: It's called a key, just for the record.
<fabien__> irc.jeuxvideo.com
<Grunge> would avast be okay?
<dr-know> chelz:basic style checked
<mustelo> Grunge, never used it on ubuntu myself, but probably.
<chelz> dr-know: would you take a screenshot of that page in a browser other than firefox?
<mustelo> Grunge, usually in these situations you run everything you can until it works
<dr-know> chelz:wait
<Grunge> can't find the sudo command to d/l clamth
<Grunge> *clamtk
<Crunkenstein> I need halp!
<timClicks> there is a really good package for scraping text from PDFs, but I can't remember what it is called. any suggestions?
<B|aSS> sudo apt-get moo
<B|aSS> sudo apt-get clam
<Crunkenstein> Is there a good room for quick help?
<Jordan_U> Crunkenstein: This is it.
<Grunge> B|aSS, moo and tk?
<dr-know> chelz:this is yahoo.com on chrome browser   http://savalansoft.persiangig.com/pictures/Screenshot-1.png
<BlackDalek> chelz It's not working. I tried smb://192.168.1.68 and ftp://192.168.1.68  - I got a password/username prompt from the smb attempt, but it won't take my ubuntu username & password
<B|aSS> moo was a joke
<hiexpo> get the latest version of clamtk deb. at softpedia
<Crunkenstein> I have some school program, my windows comp broke.
<Grunge> -_-;
<Crunkenstein> I'm using my ubuntu laptop
<B|aSS> clam should get you throught
<Crunkenstein> I'm trying to use wine, the program says I need MDAC 2.8
<Crunkenstein> I've installed that package and the school program is still telling me I need it
<B|aSS> anyway with ap-get even if u misspell it gonna give you closest choice to your input
<Crunkenstein> I'm a total newb
<chelz> BlackDalek: you might have to do some of this, namely permissions: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> Crunkenstein: What program are you trying to run?
<Crunkenstein> Hawkes learning system
<chelz> dr-know: does that happen with all sites?
<red> hmm
<Crunkenstein> For intermediate algebra
<linxeh> Crunkenstein: there is a utility somewhere for helping install wine components
<linxeh> Crunkenstein: pulls MS libraries like that from the MS site and installs them for you
<Crunkenstein> Is it called winetricks?
<Grunge> candykorn@candykorn-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get clam
<Grunge> [sudo] password for candykorn:
<Grunge> E: Invalid operation clam
<Grunge> candykorn@candykorn-desktop:~$
<red> im running jaunty on my laptop, and the highest speeds i seem to be getting downloading via LAN (on wifi) is 80-120KB/sec
<FloodBot2> Grunge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr-know> chelz: no this happen for some websites
<linxeh> Crunkenstein: yes thats it
<VCoolio> timClicks: pstotext  answers your description; haven't used it myself though
<B|aSS> clamtk
<Crunkenstein> That's how I installed mdac28
<linxeh> ah :o
<MilitantPotato> dr-know: are you using the daily build PPA?
<timClicks> VCoolio: ty
<chelz> BlackDalek: this also should help: http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x
<MilitantPotato> dr-know: chrome works very well for me, in the beta flash is broken, but the daily build everything seems fairly stable.
<dr-know> chelz:you know i reinstall ubuntu and even try on other version !! but problem still happen
<Losha> Grunge: apt-cache search clam
<chelz> MilitantPotato: he's not getting css in firefox, chrome and opera. it's wild
<B|aSS> also
<MilitantPotato> chelz: oh, ouch
<chelz> dr-know: it sounds like the issue might be with your internet provider. have you tried a non-linux or non-ubuntu os to test? perhaps a friend has a laptop with another os?
<dr-know> chelz:yes i tried, in windows everythings is ok !! even i run windows from virtual machine from linux!!
<dr-know> chelz:in windows i dont have any problem
<LinuxGuy2009> If I upgraded my PATA 160GB hdd to a 1TB SATA drive would that jack up Ubuntu boot speed?
<Grunge> wow stil gives me the bs line of  E: Invalid operation klamav
<jrib> Grunge: it's not bs...
<chelz> Grunge: did you install it?
<jrib> Grunge: you want "apt-get install PACKAGE", not "apt-get PACKAGE"
<Grunge> nope keeps spitting out that line
<Jordan_U> Crunkenstein: Hawkes learning system may not be usable with wine :(
<Crunkenstein> Do you know that for a fact?
<Grunge> thanks jrib
<jrib> Crunkenstein: why don't you just use vbox or some other virtualizer?
<chelz> dr-know: please post a screenshot of a website that works in firefox
<hiexpo> Grunge, what are you tring to install clamav?
<Losha> Grunge: you have to spell it correctly....
<Grunge> windows partion is infected
<Jordan_U> Crunkenstein: I haven't found any successfull accounts of it working, and the appdb entry gives it a garbage rating ( though the entry is old )
<Alan502> hello, can someone help me "manually setting up my dns" on ubuntu? The thing is that i'm having problems with websites not loading correctly, this seems to be the problem though
<chelz> Grunge: BartPE may be more what you need
<luisito> hello
<Grunge> bartpe?
<luisito> hello?
<Grunge> wow http://paste.ubuntu.com/392850/
<dr-know> chelz: this is adobe website   http://savalansoft.persiangig.com/pictures/Screenshot-2.png
<Jordan_U> luisito: Hi, the general edicate here is to just ask your question.
<Jordan_U> s/edicate/etiquette/
<supermatt1000> how do i install this theme
<supermatt1000> how do i install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+Black?content=121330
<Grunge> for bartpe http://paste.ubuntu.com/392852/
<Grunge> --___--;
<Losha> Grunge: "Could not get lock" -- either some other program is running which uses packages, or you have a stale lockfile leftover from interrupting an earlier attempt which you'll need to remove. I'm not convinced clamav will disinfect a windows partition in all cases. You might wanna ask on #windows...
<VCoolio> supermatt1000: drag and drop the .tar.gz into the appearance window?
<Grunge> wow, completly forgot about avast running
<BlackDalek> I can't seem to get "sudo smbpasswd -a (username)" to work.. it retruns "failed to add user (username)"
<chelz> supermatt1000: What you want to do is first go to system > preferences > theme. Then open up the folder you downloaded the tar.gz theme archive to. To install the theme just drag and drop the tar.gz file from the file manager to the theme preferences window and that should install it for you. Hope that helped
<BlackDalek> What am I doing wrong? Do I need to create a samba user first before I use smbpasswd? How do I do that?
<supermatt1000> VCoolio says it wont allow it i think its because its a new there
<VCoolio> supermatt1000: extract it and put the folder that contains "gtk-2.0" folder and index.theme file etc in ~/.themes, that's the same
<hiexpo> supermatt1000, - just download the file and right click on desktop than open themes than drag and drop that file you downloaded in there ahwah
<Losha> BlackDalek: I think so. I use the name of an existing linux user with smbpasswd....
<supermatt1000> that dident work
<Grunge> well tthank you losha, B|aSS, chelz, and mustelo
<chelz> BlackDalek: did you see this http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x
<Grunge> gonna try it after avast finishes
<chelz> BlackDalek: are you using "same user name as the Ubuntu Linux user we are logged in" ?
<B|aSS> but i was wrong Grunge :\
<B|aSS> sudo apt-get install YourPackage
<B|aSS> now better :>
<Grunge> lol
<supermatt1000> it says its not a valid theme
<VCoolio> supermatt1000: the archive contains some weird other archive, extract that too, put the folder in ~/.themes
<neen> hi guys, i'm running an rsync as root to copy /var/log/mysql/mysql-bin.* into another directory for offsite backups. i want to change the owner/group/permissions during the copy. is there an easy way to do that with rsync?
<B|aSS> you can use gui as well could be easier in begining
<hiexpo> supermatt1000, - right click on desktop click change background than click on theme than drop your file in there you may have to extrct it first though
<B|aSS> like adept/kubuntu synapsis/ubuntu
<clickme> hi every1
<chelz> dr-know: do you go through a proxy of any kind? did you install or change any of ubuntu's default network options?
<hiexpo> supermatt1000, - or when in theme s click install and direct it to the file
<Hathadar> Windows 7 sees my private and public shares but times out when trying to connect to my private share.  I could use some help configureing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<loveless> new ubuntu user here, have a few questions, if someone could PM me that's willing to help, i'd greatly appreciate it :]
<chelz> !ask | loveless
<ubottu> loveless: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clickme> Hathadar: what version of ubuntu
<hiexpo> !ask | loveless
<Hathadar> clickme: 9.10 server
<crc32> I'm still confused as to how we are supposed to manage services in ubunto 9.10. I noticed service and chkconfig found their way onto my system but I can't use chkconfig to disable services as I keep getting  message like "/sbin/insserv failed, exit code 1"
<loveless> 9.10, netbook remix
<outer_space> is there a linux port preinstalled with educational programs?
<crc32> Whats the real way to change services in 9.10
<Losha> neen: I don't think rsync will remap permissions on the fly. Run a chown/chgrp after the copy....
<clickme> Hathadar: oh i don't know much about that
<hiexpo> !ask \ loveless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loveless> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clickme> ubottu: lolz
<chelz> Hathadar: this might help, since windows is very similar: http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x
<dr-know> chelz:no , everything is default
<B|aSS> <outer_space>: edubuntu
<Hathadar> i'll check it out
<valros> does Ubuntu One actually sync files with the Ubuntu One directory?
<underdog5004> is there a way to get the length of a video file with mencoder or something like it?
<gustin> valros: it is supposed to.  I have had nothing but problems with Ubuntu One
<chelz> dr-know: does this url load in firefox: http://l.yimg.com/a/combo?arc/core_1.0.5.css ?
<BlackDalek> ok.. I see I have to use the ubuntu login username, I thought I had to enter a new separate username for samba....
<Boondoklife> valros: Yea it syncs the folder with the online storage. I have been using it so far it is great
<chelz> BlackDalek: ah nope. the user you want to log in as
<gustin> BlackDalek: you can synchronise your regular user and password with samba, but usually they are stored seperately
<Boondoklife> valros: It is a little wonky in lucid at the moment but it works great on karmic
<chelz> loveless: please ask your question(s)
<dr-know> chelz: firefox cant load it !!!
<gustin> Boondoklife: have you tried syncing two computers with Ubuntu One?
<chelz> dr-know: you get a 404?
<VCoolio> underdog5004: there is mminfo, but it says for example  length: 8442.944325   so how long is that??
<Jordan_U> outer_space: Yes, edubuntu.
<clickme> anyone know what happen to Cairos themes
<Boondoklife> gustin: yup I have two laptops here i do it on
<loveless> !ask how do i get proper video to work on an Acer Aspire One AO751h?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loveless> =/
<valros> can i sync the files on another computer just by creaking that directory and logging in?
<crc32> nice so how do you configure upstart to not start a given service at boot?
<BlackDalek> chelz.. oh... well I used the normal ubuntu username when I did smbpasswd, and it worked - it gave me an failed error if I tried to use a different username.
<chelz> loveless: no no, you just say your questions normally. the bot commands are for people helping others, not those being helped
<gustin> Boondoklife: I have two laptops and a desktop, none of them are completely in sysnc
<Boondoklife> gustin: It works for me just fine, had one issue when it first came out where it was duplicating the machines on the site but removed them and it worked.
<Boondoklife> gustin: Are they are karmic?
<underdog5004> VCoolio, what _is_ mminfo? looks like a python module?
<gustin> ya, I had that too.
<chelz> BlackDalek: that's the way to do it. that second guide i linked has that in it. glad it's working
<gustin> Boondoklife: yes, all are karmic
<loveless> i think i need to use 9.04, according to some thing on the community page =/
<BlackDalek> chelz... hmm.. ok, it's still not working. Now I get an infinite loop of login prompts at the apple end :(
<gustin> Boondoklife: one laptop is now lucid, but I have not bothered with Ubuntu One on it again
<chelz> loveless: video on a website, or play a downloaded video file, or play a dvd or use a webcam?
<Boondoklife> gustin: That is very odd.
<jiffe1> hmm, I just updated 9.10 and there seems to be a version mismatch between the userland and kernel module portions of drbd
<Boondoklife> gustin: You may benefit from completely removing ubuntu one and the keys. Then remove your account on the site.
<BlackDalek> chelz it no longer says password incorrect - it just keeps asking
<chelz> BlackDalek: did you follow all of this  http://www.moixo.com/es/sharing-files-folders-from-ubuntu-to-mac-os-x ?
<loveless> chelz: it won't use the proper resolution of my screen, and it generally runs slow, the crossfade transition between screens is choppy
<VCoolio> underdog5004: yes, install python-kaa-metadata  to use it
<underdog5004> ok, thanks
<Boondoklife> gustin: After a bit then create the account again. That is what I had to go through in the begining. But now it just works. Had to do a little monkeying with lucid to get it to work, but it is now.
<chelz> loveless: have you been prompted to install any Hardware Drivers?
<Losha> underdog5004: Try 'idvid' which comes with the 'tovid' package
<underdog5004> Losha, ok, I'll look into that as well
<gustin> Boondoklife: I am not using it anymore.  Going to planB (roll my own, I have been using an rsync script for a couple of years)
<clickme> anyone know what happen to Cairo themes
<loveless> chelz: no at all, but i just performed some updates i was prompted to
<chelz> BlackDalek: rebooting the mac might also help, i've had to reboot macs when trying to share stuff sometimes
<Boondoklife> gustin: Yea that is what I was going to do myself.
<VCoolio> underdog5004: it's length in seconds btw, at least that comes very close
<underdog5004> yep
<chelz> loveless: go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<gustin> Boondoklife: I am going to use csync, since it seems to be what I want, with no 2 GiB limit
<underdog5004> I'm trying to write a script that will divide up a video into <10 minute segments for a youtube account
<underdog5004> not copyrighted movies or anything
<eurythmia> does anybody use a blackberry curve 8530 with linux? If so, how is it?
<chelz> dr-know: you might try loading that url on a non-ubuntu OS and see what happens
<chelz> eurythmia: blackberries and linux don't go too well together. some use a program called Barry and others use a virtual machine to sync to the official blackberry tool in windows
<Losha> underdog5004: which video format....?
<loveless> chelz: tells me no proprietary drivers are in use
<valros> how can i force ubuntu-one to sync?
<loveless> chellz: but i still can't select the proper resolution
<underdog5004> avi, which should have a .mpg inside it...if that makes sense
<underdog5004> I'm probably mangling it
<eurythmia> chelz, okay, I'll try to stay away from the blackberry then. Thanks.
<chelz> loveless: are there any in the list with a grey circle next to them?
<IdleOne> eurythmia: there are several packages in the repositories that are for blackberry
<loveless> chelz: nothing comes up in the list
<Losha> underdog5004: you could divide it by hand using avidemux...
<dr-know> chelz:i dont access windows now. but i dont think reason is this. my browser cant download with this file !!
<underdog5004> Losha, going to script it
<IdleOne> eurythmia: like chelz mentioned Barry
<chelz> loveless: do you know what brand of video card you have?
<chelz> eurythmia: just googling around should bring up good info on what cell phones work with linux. the ubuntu forums have a lot of that
<Losha> underdog5004: check out avisplit then
<eurythmia> IdleOne, do you have experience with it?
<underdog5004> ok
<loveless> chelz: Intel GMA 500, shared video memory too
<BlackDalek> chelz - I couldn't follow "all" of it as the bit at the start about "system>administration>shared folders" doesn't exist anymore in 9.10.. but the rest of it I think I followed ok.
<Lorbasek> czesc
<IdleOne> eurythmia: I tried the barry packages but they lack a lot of functionality. VM would be the way to go with blackberry
<chelz> dr-know: open up a terminal and do:   wget http://l.yimg.com/a/combo?arc/core_1.0.5.css
<eurythmia> IdleOne, then I'll stay away from the blackberry if I can ;)
<BlackDalek> chelz - d'oh! I worked it out... I was clicking "authenticate" when I should have been clicking "ok" on the imac... now it is working properly.
<giovanny_17> hola
<Lorbasek> helo
<crc32> ok I'm guessing update-rc.d is the official way to control services in ubuntu 9.10
<Lorbasek> any1 from poland can help me?
<giovanny_17> hola como estan por aqui?
<IdleOne> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<IdleOne> !es | giovanny_17
<ubottu> giovanny_17: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chelz> BlackDalek: good :)
<dr-know> chelz: output is:   wget: unable to resolve host address `l.yimg.com'
<giovanny_17> [¤_iDLeoNe_¤] que pasa?
<chelz> crc32: http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2007/09/30/how-to-control-ubuntus-services-easily.html
<hiexpo> !sp
 * [V13]Axel loves Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: I alreasy gave him the !es factoid. he was trolling here last night also
<IdleOne> already*
<loveless> chelz: any ideas?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, - oh ok
<chelz> loveless: yes, this should fix it: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-setup-google-public-dns-in.html
<crc32> chelz: I used to use sysv-rc-conf back in 2007 but every thing got screwed up when ubuntu 9.10 came out.
<gringochapin> Hi all. questions for those with experience running a jam. How long do they usually last?  How long should they last at a minimum?
<loveless> chelz: i appreciate the link, but that's nothing to do with the video D: internet works fine
<chelz> loveless: oops sorry
<loveless> ;]
<chelz> dr-know: follow this: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-setup-google-public-dns-in.html
<zaizafoon> helko
<zaizafoon> hello
<IdleOne> gringochapin: what state/country are you in?
<scooby> whats the command to change my nick?
<zaizafoon> i ned help with my mint dist.
<IdleOne> gringochapin: I ask because the LoCo team in your area is probably going to run one.
<Coppered> before i install Ubuntu over my Vista.....should i set the BIOs of the computer to any special settings?
<mneptok> !mint | zaizafoon
<ubottu> zaizafoon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<chelz> loveless: what is the model number and brand of your computer?
<mneptok> scooby: /nick $NEWNICK
<scooby> thanks
<IdleOne> !mintsupport > zaizafoon
<ubottu> zaizafoon, please see my private message
<loveless> chelz: Acer Aspire One AO751H
<chelz> Coppered: some bioses can get to a menu to choose the boot device by pressing something like "esc". most would tell you to verify your boot priority has CD higher than your hard drive
<gringochapin> Yes, they are going to run one. I'm in Iowa. I'm helping to organize it, and no one here has much experience with them.
<Coppered> ok fairenough so nothing then special to do there...
<Coppered> yhnx
<IdleOne> gringochapin: the ubuntu-qc team is doing one let me link you.
<chelz> loveless: follow "Karmic (9.10) - New Method" here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<loveless> chelz: thanks!
<Desciero> How do I view my terminal log?
<crc32> Is any one here even useing 9.10? I got the feeling I got suckered into downloading it.
<zaizafoon> i installed linux without languag packages .... how to add my lang. package?
<chelz> loveless: also besides "Enabling 1366x768 Resolution" (it is outdated), you might find this page helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h
<Mage_Dude> crc32: Yeah. 9.10 is fine?
<gringochapin> awe cool. Didn't know the QC folks were doing one.
<chelz> crc32: the majority of people here are probably using it :P
<generic_user> I changed my user password but now the NetworkManager Applet keeps requesting my old password whenever I connect to wifi. How do I change the password for NetworkManager Applet? Running 9.04
<faron> Hello everybody.Hopefully,all are well today.I need some help.I am currently running Xubuntu 8.04LTS & I woould like to install the new Firefox but,at this point I'm just lost as to what to do.I have downloaded the package onto my desktop & that's as far as I've gotten.Is there anybody here who can guide me from this point in the installation process ?
<IdleOne> gringochapin: http://ur1.ca/ohmm there are no times but the last one was from 11-5 and 11-7
<loveless> im off fellas, thanks for the help chelzz :]
<chelz> generic_user: "All password management in network manager is done through gnome-keyring. So you will have to change it the System -> Admin -> Keyring Manager utility."
<Desciero> How do I view my terminal log? I installed a program from the terminal, but it just exited unexpectedly mid-install. Want to see what the problem is.
<crc32> So why does it seem to be that no one knows how to enable or disable services at boot. All I'm seeing are post to the effect of "run the command service foo stop each time you boot." I'm like so theres no tools to configure this a boot up anymore?
<gringochapin> IdleOne: That was the quebec.  Wrong country. :)
<dr-know> chelz:ok i test this and say you
<dr-know> chelz:thank you
<chelz> dr-know: did that work? is it working?
<gringochapin> IdleOne: err that was the quebec team.  I'm in Iowa.
<IdleOne> gringochapin: I link as an example :) but take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<dr-know> chelz:i must reboot pc
<generic_user> chelz: There is nothing called Keyring Manager in my System -> Admin list
<chelz> dr-know: alright. good luck.
<mneptok> crc32: man update-rc.d
<Desciero> Do you know where I can view my terminal log?
<IdleOne> gringochapin: if you scroll down some there will be more info on how to run a jam
<chelz> generic_user: Applications -> Passwords and Encryption keys
<gringochapin> IdleOne: Yeah, I've seen that page. But I don't see anything on there that talks about how long they usually last.
<chelz> generic_user: then Edit -> Preferences -> Select "login" and click the "Change unlock password" button
<gringochapin> IdleOne: Just wanted some idea of that from folks who have been to them.
<IdleOne> gringochapin: really I would say it is up to you and the people who attend, you don't want to go to many hours or you will burn out. I would say 5-6 hours per day would be good
<Losha> crc32: because ubuntu messed about with service stuff and made a hash of it. See also bum (boot up manager)...
<hiexpo> Desciero, http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-view-logs-with-system-log-viewer.html
<IdleOne> gringochapin: SEMI-PROTIP keep it fun :)
<gringochapin> IdoleOne: Thanks.  That's kinda' what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. We're going to only have one day, as were having a hard enough time trying a place to hold it just for one day, let alone more than that.
<gringochapin> err trying to find a place.
<generic_user> chelz: great, thanks for the help
<professional-are> hello, my dvd drive wont open when i push the open button located at the top of m desktop, or when i push the eject button on my keyboard, help please, thankyou
<gringochapin> IdoleOne: For sure. Thanks.
<grkblood13> how do i change the y axis for a chart in openoffice to go from 0-1
<IdleOne> gringochapin: make sure you add your jam info to the appropriate wikis :)
<Colrol> Is there a simple script/command to clean up boot items to only list the latest kernel?
<gringochapin> Yeah, will do.
<rafael_> gnome-power-manager does not suspend my laptop when critical battery porcentage is reached
<chelz> Colrol: i'm pretty sure you still have to manually uninstall older kernels then have grub regenerate its config
<rafael_> PowerDevil (in KDE) dies it
<Colrol> chelz: alright
<chelz> Colrol: uninstall with synaptic i mean. usually good to leave one or two older kernels, just in case.
<coldfire> is it really benifical to create a seperate /home partition if you are using only one distro and backup periodicly to another partition?
<Colrol> How about getting X to only boot to stage3?
<Losha> professional-are: is it still mounted by any chance...?
<Colrol> Or is it Stage1?
<IdleOne> gringochapin: you could also ask for more advice/info in #ubuntu-locoteams
<chelz> coldfire: no. separate home is only really used when using many different distros and switching between them regularly
<chelz> Colrol: you are probably thinking of init runlevels
<coldfire> chelz: it doesnt make your system more vunerable to coruption because of permissions ?
<LinuxGuy2009> coldfire: I personally have a WD MyPassport 250GB USB that I backup my Ubuntu installation with Clonezilla. And then I manually copy over my home contents regularly if i get a new DVD that i rip or a new CD that I rip etc.
<chelz> coldfire: it does, but people doing that have to accept the risk
<VCoolio> coldfire: it can be useful if you want to clean install new ubuntu releases without restoring your home stuff and app configurations
<IdleOne> chelz: it is also used for when you want to do fresh installs of the new release and don't want to have to do backups
<LinuxGuy2009> coldfire: Ive never really used a seperate home.
<crc32> so with update-rc.d is there a way to see the status of a service without digging aropund in the /etc/rc?.d directory?
<Losha> coldfire: it's handy when you upgrade, and for backups, but it's by no means essential, especially if you aren't messing around with different versions/releases/distros...
<professional-are> Losha,  i dont know
<Gnea> okay, I tried xset s off  and some sort of screensaver STILL kicks in in the middle of a fullscreen game. this is wrong.
<chelz> IdleOne: how does ubuntu handle between versions with a separate home? i've been thinking about doing that but i'm really not sure how the legacy config files would work out
<coldfire> Thanks all
<Losha> professional-are: open a terminal and type 'sudo df -h' and see if it mentions the cdrom...
<LinuxGuy2009> chelz: You have to manually partition and specify that you have a seperate home partition so it knows to pick it up and use it.
<professional-are> Losha,  no it does not
<IdleOne> chelz: I have never had any issues, your milleage may vary. I don't see why the configs would change so much from one version to next that it would break things
<chelz> crc32: i'm not sure what you want to do. this is sorta related http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-unwanted-services-in-ubuntu-linux/
<crc32> seems odd. update-rc.d mangled the /etc/rc.d/ K and S scripts which is sequential and doesn't feel like the whole event driven nature of upstart
<chelz> IdleOne: do you only use it for upgrades or for btween distros?
<Losha> professional-are: does your drive have a pinhole in the front?
<sine> what is this ubuntu one folder i see
<IdleOne> chelz: I bleed ubuntu brown :)
<dtcrshr> i need an alternative player to audacious, that works with jack. any clues?
<sine> is it 2gb backup ?
<sine> for important files
<dotblank3_> dtcrshr: Is that a sound recorder?
<LinuxGuy2009> sine: Its like having a 2GB hard drive online and its free and you can use it for anything.
<sine> sweet
<Losha> crc32: did you see my msg about the startup stuff being a mess?
<dtcrshr> dotblank, no, a sound player
<chelz> IdleOne: do you ever get prompted with anything that there's a config mismatch or that older configs have to be replaced? or is it usually all automated?
<professional-are> Losha,  no it does not
<IdleOne> sine: it is 2GB of free space you can use to backup any files you want
<sine> so anything i put in that folder will get stored online
<dtcrshr> dotblank3_,
<crc32> for what ever reason chell the "Services" menu item is missing from my 9.10 install. :(
<LinuxGuy2009> sine: Yes
<sine> and if i delete it in that folder it will delete online ?
<LinuxGuy2009> sine: And can be accessed on any PC anywhere that you might be using.
<Losha> professional-are: are you sure? Nearly all of them do, as an emergency release mechanism....
<awaad> Why ping is a server/client connection not a pear to pear one ?
<IdleOne> chelz: nope never. I have done upgrades and fresh installs and use the same /home. no issues
<LinuxGuy2009> sine: Yes it works just like a hard drive.
<sine> cool
<professional-are> Losha, i checked right now it doesnt
<hiexpo> what is the latest kernal for 9.10
<chelz> IdleOne: huh.. what versions have you gone between?
<sine> thats a nice little touch
<LinuxGuy2009>  hiexpo: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for linux-image in karmic
<IdleOne> hiexpo: 2.6.31-20
<sine> i mean i know its not anything mindblowing but its another nice touch
<professional-are> Losha,  i know because my laptop had one but not this desktop
<Losha> professional-are: don't know what to tell you. Every single one of mine has it. Check in #hardware ?
<sine> I am effin loving this ubuntu and im glad i can finally hang my windows up in the closet
<professional-are> Losha, how do i do that
<Losha> professional-are: just /join #hardware and ask in that channel....
<hiexpo> IdleOne, - thanks just wanted to make sure cause i have extra repos, enabled
<chelz> crc32: http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-disable-services/
<LinuxGuy2009> sine: Theres a big new release coming soon too. 10.04 LTS Something to look forward to.
<crc32> Losha: Yes I did and I reached the same conclusion when I first downloaded ubuntu 9.10 but every one on this channel keeps acting like nothings wrong with it and that its really intuitive. But I'm getting the impression that 9.10 users don't manage services at all but rather let them all run. Example I want proftpd installed for when I need it but I don't want it to always start at boot for reasons that should be obvious(Security stand point).
<IdleOne> chelz: I have been upgrading since 5.10 and also doing fresh installs. last 4 versions with same /home
<professional-are> Losha,  it says canot join its invite only
<chelz> IdleOne: how do you usually handle reinstalling stuff you had installed before?
<IdleOne> !clone > chelz
<ubottu> chelz, please see my private message
<Typos_King> profesional-are:   if you're referring to some keys on the keyboard to eject the dvd/cd drive... .those are not based on mappings to the bioos, they're usually OS dependent for the key-binding/mapping, yes, I've seen them before, I know apples have one
<Losha> professional-are: sigh. Well in your place, I would shutdown the machine, making sure it powers off, and hope that when you power it back up, it resets the drive and the eject button starts working...
<crc32> sysv-rc-conf doesn't seem to work on karmic. It claims the service is disable but it still starts on boot. <Rolls Eyes>.
<Typos_King> I guess you can set a keybinding on it, mapped to 'eject /dev/dvd'
<chelz> IdleOne: i've seen stuff like that, including stuff with dpkg -l, but it just seems like that could lead to a world of hurt with packages having different names
<seanbrystone2> Does Microsoft Office 2007 work in Wine?
<dotblank3_> seanbrystone2: yes
<Typos_King> hehe
<IdleOne> chelz: the package names very rarely if ever change names
<chelz> crc32: you'll probably have to talk to the sysv-rc-conf people about that. you could try other tools in that guide in the meantime.
<seanbrystone2> dotblank, ok ty :)
<dotblank3_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<crc32> update-rc.d seems to work for proftpd
<chelz> IdleOne: is that clone method how you reinstall stuff?
<clickme> seanbrystone yes, but i think only sp1
<IdleOne> chelz: from one distro to the next the names change but within the same distro not normally
<crc32> no to see if it works for ipp
<professional-are> Losha,  lol thats what i did and it didnt work, thats why its weird
<professional-are> Losha,  i guess il use windows to burn my isos
<IdleOne> chelz: yes I have used it before.
<seanbrystone2> clickme, ok ill poke around later with it thanks :)
<Losha> professional-are: what brand/model is the drive, so I can avoid it in the future?
<Losha> crc32: tried 'bum'...
<chelz> IdleOne: no issues? at all?
<IdleOne> nope
<chelz> interesting
<chelz> i just might try that
<professional-are> Losha, i typed sudo eject and it worked
<professional-are> :]
<professional-are> thanks
<clickme> is this room so busy sometimes that it freezes
<sine> change root password ?
<chelz> !root | sine
<ubottu> sine: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Losha> professional-are: good, still doesn't excuse having no pinhole. Cheap-ass hardware....
<IdleOne> chelz: the seperate home, for me at least, is more about not having to backup my media files when doing a fresh install. I don't really mind having to re-install apps and such if I have to
<crc32> I'm guessing this is a transitional bork that will hopefully be eliminated later on.  But sooner or later better more predictable control will need to be given back to the admin. If the init.d method wasn't broke well Then don't break it.
<clickme> well i get dl
<sine> hahahaha
<sine> matrix touche
#ubuntu 2010-03-11
<IdleOne> clickme: if the room freezes it is on your client not the server
<professional-are> Losha,  yeah i guess i got it for  dollars with 8gb ram quadcore processor and 1gb ati video card tv tunner and wireless antena and 1tb hard drive so im not complaining
<professional-are> 449
<Losha> professional-are: :-)
<sine> I want to change THE password, i didnt realise i was setting the root password when the wubi installer started
<chelz> IdleOne: ah, yeah that could work for me. i've held back upgrading ubuntu for a while just because things seem to be working and i don't want to go through some headache of stuff not working.
<LinuxGuy2009> sine: Yeah use sudo unless you want to enable the root account login. But you dont need to do that at all.
<Losha> crc32: it's not the first blunder ubuntu has made. grub2, new gdm, sound. The list goes on...
<Typos_King> Losha:    afaik,   apple doesn't put any pinholes to any of their optical drives, external or internal, bad decision IMO, but yes, it's so
<IdleOne> chelz: if you don't need to upgrade then don't :)
<chelz> sine: using the command "passwd" on a terminal by itself should work
<Losha> Typos_King: I can't imagine it's anything but a cost saving thing...
<clickme> what client should i use [currently using empathy]
<sine> coldplay - fix you < now that is one damn tune that makes me want to pray so sweet
<dotblank3_> Empathy is awesome
<dotblank3_> I love it
<seanbrystone2> how do i fix suspend issues? Black screen of death + blinking cursor + keyboard totally locked up, Ubuntu 9.10 on a fairly new computer
<chelz> IdleOne: welll a lot of things i've looked over wanting to do require newer stuff. i tried to install some haskell stuff recently and wound up upgrading libc and had to spend a day uninstalling and reinstalling packages until things were right again. upgrading would probably be good for me.
<dotblank3_> "Share my desktop" is the best thing since sliced bread
<LinuxGuy2009> seanbrystone2: Your not the only one who noticed that 9.10 is heavily broken. I too have noticed this.
<sine> not as good as "share my wife"
<Typos_King> I've used a macpro, the dvd drive was just a plain slot, not even a plate on it, just a slot on the front-side of the MB, I used an external too, usb, same it was just a square with a hole, no pinhole, no plate either, or tray, just a small rubber-like innerdoor
<crc32> Losha: Yea It felt like I was learning Linux all over again when I installed 9.10. I panicked when  I saw all the ".mod" files in /boot/grub as it almost felt root kit looking at all those formiliar commands in that directory, but later assumed its supposed to be a rescue boot or something.
<chelz> LinuxGuy2009: 'anecdotal evidence' is not evidence
<crc32> They are rescue binaries right and not a root kit? LOL
<Desciero> hiexpo: How can I view a log of a failed terminal package install?
<seanbrystone2> no no i never said ubuntu 9.10 was heavily broken.
<LinuxGuy2009> Who said anything about evidence.
<Losha> crc32: my understanding is that they are modules loaded and run by grub, and it's been done to make grub2 more modular. I'm ok with that, but the scripts which run to generate grub.cfg are a holy mess...
<LinuxGuy2009> seanbrystone2: No what Im saying is that the devs knew that 9.10 would have major issues. So its not suprising at all that you have these issues.
<seanbrystone2> ah
<LinuxGuy2009> They threw in tons of new stuff for preop for LTS
<seanbrystone2> yeah, well theres that :)
<crc32> seanbrystone2: I'm not sure if its broken or not but it has plenty of suprises to make an experienced linux admin go "WTF"
<sine> I ran red alert 2 in wine yesterday and the computer rebooted after wine crashed
<clickme> grub2 is really a pain, even boot spash is a pain
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah I went right back to Jaunty. Very happy with that release.
<sine> i didnt think linux crashed
<hiexpo> Desciero, it should be in your sys log go to system/adm log file viewer
<Coded1> hello all
<Typos_King> allo
<Losha> crc32: seanbrystone2: well let's be fair, you don't get new features without bugs. That's why I run 8.04 LTS.
<LinuxGuy2009> Correct.
<LinuxGuy2009> But 8.04 is older than dirt for me.
<Losha> LinuxGuy2009: what is that, some kind of weird computer ageism?
<clickme> seanbrystone linus mint is pretty good
<sine> LOL
<LinuxGuy2009> Debian stable has newer stuff than Ubuntu LTS does currently. Thats old.
<seanbrystone2> yeah but i look at it like, you can try those other distros that have 100 users in their chat channel, 99 of them are snoozing or AFK, that's what makes Ubuntu so great , huge irc channel, huge community for helping ETC :)
<clickme> seanbrystone true
<jrib> !away > n3w4r3z[AwAy]
<ubottu> n3w4r3z[AwAy], please see my private message
<crc32> Losha: I'm ok with grun being what ever since its low level and I don't typically screw around at that low a level but I did expect to see menu.lst  at least in the grub directory where you edit the file and expect it to work. Instead you edit another file and run update-grub which to me feels like "lilo" all over again.
<LinuxGuy2009> seanbrystone2: The sad truth to that statement is partially due to Ubuntu having some many problems at times also. But not always.
<Coded1> im running 9.10 and when I copy folders (local - local or local - usb flash) my whole system crawls.  Its a 2.53GHz w/512mb ram, and not usually that slow.  When I run htop it shows 13% used but seems the kernel is taking the rest.  any ideas?
<Losha> seanbrystone2: stable, cheap, new-featured: choose any *two*....
<dtcrshr> hello, iv installed xmms2 via synaptic, but i got no links on the start menu. on terminal i call xmms2 but it gots me a comamand line
<dtcrshr> how do i create a shortcut for the xmms gui
<jrib> dtcrshr: did you restart your panel?
<dtcrshr> how do i do that
<clickme> Coded1: might be you hard drive/usb flash dying
<dtcrshr> jrib, without restarting gnome
<jrib> dtcrshr: either logout and back in or just send SIGHUP to gnome-panel
<Coded1> clickme, should I be getting errors in /var/log somewhere?
<jebba> hey, I have a script that launches `apt-get install mysql-server` automatically when a node is created. But it prompts for what you want the root mysql password to be. I just want to leave it blank. I did -y and --force-yes. I also want to do this "headless"/automated, so I don't have to hit enter on that screen. How can this be done? I don't see an option to apt-get for non-interactive mode.
<clickme> dtcrshr: u can always log off and log back in
<LinuxGuy2009> Coded1: 9.04 might be better for you until 10.04 LTS comes out. 9.10 is buggy for many users.
<dtcrshr> jrib, i got plenty of apps opened, will i lost my job?
<dtcrshr> actually, im transmitting to a webcast
<jrib> dtcrshr: if you logout yes, if you send SIGHUP to gnome-panel, no
<LinuxGuy2009> Coded1: Many things were added in preperation for LTS.
<crc32> Losha: I'm ok with ubunu I guess for a desktop environment so long as it doesn't keep changing so fast. But in production I'm sticking with Debian or CentOS or fedora. I don't trust ubunto after 9.10 came out.
<dtcrshr> now that they areusing the microfone i got no problem
<dtcrshr> audacious is cracking, so i got xmms
<dtcrshr> cant reboot
<dtcrshr> jrib, whats the terminal command to send it to gnome panel
<Coded1> can I down grade?
<clickme> Coded1: maybe, i'm but i had those problems and usually is a bad drive, the OS drive thats
<Losha> crc32: I don't even mind the update thing, but the scripts which you have to edit to make changes are impenetrable & look like they were written by an amateur...
<LinuxGuy2009> Coded1: Dont think so unless you have an old system backup sitting around which I assume you dont.
<clickme> Coded1: try running the live session and copy and paste to the usb flash from there and see
<andrew__> Is there any way to make the terminal only keep the result of the last command, and the command prompt?
<jrib> dtcrshr: pkill -HUP gnome-panel  I suppose.
<Coded1> clickme, will do
<dtcrshr> thanks
<clickme> Question
<LinuxGuy2009> Coded1: Yeah I think you can change the setting in the terminal profile.
<jrib> andrew__: what?
<LinuxGuy2009> oops sorry
<andrew__> jrib: Erm I want to keep the buffer quite clear, it just gets cluttered real easy
<LinuxGuy2009> andrew__: Yeah I think you can change the setting in the terminal profile.
<Typos_King> andrew__   what?
<Coded1> LinuxGuy2009, thanks for the input
<jrib> andrew__: you want to modify your prompt?
<clickme> how come the Panels always stay on top os apps even after you auto hide them guys
<dtcrshr> hm.. no xmms
<dtcrshr> i must have missed something
<andrew__> Oh nevermind :p
<dtcrshr> any other suggestions? i need a substitute to audacious,  an mp3 player that runs with jack
<jrib> dtcrshr: I didn't claim you would see a shortcut after restarting gnome-panel, just that you should to see if it shows up.  Did it show up?
<jrib> !who | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crc32> Losha: How long did you spend trying to disable the splash screen, Graphical startup and gdm. If you did disable gdm
<Typos_King> dtcrshr:   audacious works fine for me
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: You trying to do multitrack recording?
<brjann> jebba: you can try the "yes" command, which repeatedly outputs its argument (by default, 'y') followed by a newline until it's killed
<dtcrshr> Typos_King, no, im broadcasting
<crc32> for me I'd raher see startup messages rather then a crawling graphical bar.
<dtcrshr> a live cast with both enterviews and audio
<dtcrshr> the mic is jsut fine
<dtcrshr> but audacious is cracking as hell
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr:  Tried ardour?
<Typos_King> .... I see
<dtcrshr> any audio
<FloodBot2> dtcrshr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtcrshr> im just looking for an anternative to use jack
<Losha> crc32: I didn't. I run 8.04 LTS i.e. still running grub1. I boot into 9.10 occasionally, mainly so I can support for it here, but I do it from grub1
<dtcrshr> dont xmms has a gui?
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Cracking might be bad Jack settings. Need a higher buffer etc. More latency to compensate.
<brjann> jebba: so e.g. for   yes | aptitude install foo   , yes would answer y<ENTER> for any prompt it encountered
<Typos_King> dtcrshr:    so.... when you broadcast using whatever server.... audacious is giving a crackling on the playbacks?
<dtcrshr> im using icecast
<dtcrshr> on a remote server
<jrib> dtcrshr: didn't you just say you ran it on the command-line?
<dtcrshr> jrib, but it dont do nothing besides the list of comands
<Typos_King> dtcrshr:    so, you are NOT broadcasting... you're just playing a stream
<craigbass1976> I want a headless router box.  Is ubuntu the answer?  I ran cent for a couple years and the hard drive quit, just not sure which way I want to go
<jrib> dtcrshr: what exactly did you install?
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Does audacious crackle with any other files besides the ones your recording?
<WinterSky> Just wondering about Ubuntu: I was watching a video file and I moved it on accident while it was playing and it still played. Does Xine\Mplayer\Ubuntu Buffer the video or does Ubuntu let the application know where it was moved to so it can continue playing?
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, well, the recordings are fine
<LinuxGuy2009> WinterSky: You can move the windows whereever you want.
<teage> i can not remove the universal access preferences icon from my panel, i have disabled it from startup applications preferences and rebooted, still there. I have removed it from startup applications preferences, still there. can anyone help me?
<dtcrshr> te problem is on the playing, im using the audacious tracks as a bg for instance
<jebba> brjann: ya, well, it really just needs to hit <enter>, not say "y", as i want to leave the password blank.  But that seems like quite a kludge. How is it done for cronned`apt-get dist-upgrades` on boxes? This is basically the same situation.
<WinterSky> LinuxGuy2009 It wasn't a window. It was a media file.
<jrib> WinterSky: file stays in memory until nothing is using it
<Losha> craigbass1976: ubuntu will work for that, but it probably only makes sense if you are already familiar with it. If not, there are distros specifically designed for running as headless routers which are tailored to that function and probably will give you better performance & easier config.
<LinuxGuy2009> WinterSky: Oh you mean you moved a file out of a folder while it was playing?
<Typos_King> dtcrshr:    sooo... you're doing Tracks mixing?
<WinterSky> LinuxGuy2009 Yes
<Typos_King> dtcrshr:    why ot just get Jokosher for that?
<dtcrshr> jrib, xmms2 command on the terminal shows a bunch of commands, add, play but none to show me the gui
<LinuxGuy2009> WinterSky: It may have tracked the move but I sorta dought it. When the buffer ran out it would have stopped probebly.
<jrib> WinterSky: a "move" operation doesn't actually move a file in memory anyway
<jrib> dtcrshr: you didn't answer my qusetion
<WinterSky> LinuxGuy2009 Yeah the buffer was probably full.
<dtcrshr> Typos_King, well, im using a two track usb audio board, with 2 mics in it. with this i got audacious also playing a sound for bg
<dtcrshr> jrib, i didnt understood your question
<WinterSky> jrib: Yeah. So it probably was loaded into ram\buffered.
<craigbass1976> Losha, I'm very familiar with ubuntu; been a happy user since dapper.  I've just always used centOS for servers, not ubuntu.  Well, once I had a xubuntu webserver, but it was temporary
<jrib> WinterSky: no, that's not what is happening
<brjann> jebba: then you could use   yes "" | ...   , but it is a kludge, i agree. i'm not sure how the cron jobs do it, though, sorry
<jrib> WinterSky: you can even delete the file if you want
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Why are you using Jack you running multiple streams to one set of outputs or need some feature of jack that a normal playback wont do>?
<jrib> WinterSky: it won't actually get deleted until nothing is using it
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Jack is mostly used for near Zero latency for multitrack recording and stuff like that or complex routing features.
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, im using complex routing features
<dtcrshr> i need patchage, jackeq, and jackrack
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Ardour has multiple tracks and is more than likely gonna be better for what you need.
<dtcrshr> i pass the microfones over to a compressor and eq onjackrack before i get then  on air
<Losha> WinterSky: when you move a file (at least within the same filesystem), the filehandle the program uses to access it remains valid until the process closes the file. This is true even if you delete the file. It's just how it works...
<dtcrshr> i dont need to record separated tracks LinuxGuy2009, audacious does the job with the final product
<jrib> dtcrshr: what exactly did you install?
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Well if audacious isnt working then its not working right?
<LinuxGuy2009> Cant have it both ways.
<Typos_King> ehhhe,   it works for  me :P
<dtcrshr> jrib, i went to synaptic, and installed xmms2 and xmms2-plugin-jack
<Losha> craigbass1976: well as I say, at a pinch, any reasonable distro will serve, but you might as well get one designed for the function. If it comes with a web configuration interface, so much the better...
<jrib> dtcrshr: you need to install some sort of client for xmms2 then afaix
<jrib> afaik even
<Hypnoz> if an nfs mount is 755 owned by www-data:www-data, what permission would allow any user to touch any file owned by www-data:www-data?
<dtcrshr> jrib, hm. so xmms is just a service? can you suggest a front end for xmms2?
<craigbass1976> Losha, ubuntu is one disc...  That's one plus.  :)
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, audacious is just playng the bg, i cutted it off right now
<jrib> dtcrshr: I cannot, but yes xmms2 is now client/server based
<WinterSky> Losha So it just updates the file handle of the new "Location\Folder Path" even though the file hasn't moved physically on the drive. And the application uses that File Handle that points to the file on  the drive?
<Desciero> hiexpo: yeah but which one is it in??
<dtcrshr> so they are just talking on the microfone, no audio on bg
<craigbass1976> Hypnoz, 775 as long as the user in questio is in the www-data group
<Losha> craigbass1976: the router distros are even tinier I think you'll find...
<dtcrshr> jrib, well. besides audacious, is there a good gui player that talks with jack?
<craigbass1976> Hypnoz, are you trying to give yourself access (full run of the mill) to the /var/www directory?
<Hypnoz> craigbass1976: its not in the group, but still can
<jrib> dtcrshr: if xmms2 is one, why don't just use that?  Search synaptic for a gui or read it's official site, I'm sure they will recommend one
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Ardour does. Its made for Jack use.
<Hypnoz> no, nfs export has this ability, but netapp share doesn't have same ability
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, i know. we use ardour to multi track recording
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: So why not use what works then? Why complicate things?
<dtcrshr> but ardour is not quite simple to change mp3 tracks
<jrib> dtcrshr: personally, I use mpd
<craigbass1976> Hypnoz, who owns the directory on the machine doing the sharing out?
<teage> and its not listed in running processes
<teage> what gives?
<Hypnoz> www-data:www-data
<dtcrshr> lemme put that again. Im using this computer as a radio station. i got 2 mics in, and play audio together on it. i use jack features, so i can use jackeq and jackrack to treat the microfones and to use volumes on the mics
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Well MP3 players dont need Jack. Jack is meant for latency issues and routing. MP3 playback doesnt require any of that.
<jrib> WinterSky: maybe http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-speakingunix14/ is helpful for you
<dtcrshr> i just need a good decent mp3 player to do it together
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Ardour would solve your problem. Just need to learn to use it.
<Ahmuck> i've got a problem with an nvidia chipset eth incrementing eth1, eth2, etc to 128 where the mac address changes everytime
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, i understand. but i cant choose between the mic treatment jack gives me and simple mp3 playback
<Losha> WinterSky: a local 'move' doesn't actually move anything, it just changes the name entry in the directory, so the filehandle in the program still points to the same (valid) data. Even when you delete a file, the deletion is pending until all open filehandles are closed so the file will continue to play...
<Typos_King> dtcrshr:   there's a gxmms2
<DcMeese> How do I get an external monitor to work with an ubuntu 9.10 latitude cpx.
<Ahmuck> i understand this is a result of a bad forcedeth driver
<DcMeese> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: I can tell you just dont know how to operate Ardour. Its a full studio environment.
<dtcrshr> Typos_King, THANKS!!!
<Ahmuck> this problem has beeen around, but i'm not sure how to solve it.  after reading, it keeps getting posted as "won't fix" on the ubuntu bug reporting
<neen> hm. anyone know if it's possible to make a cronjob that runs every 15 min but _not_ at midnight (and by midnight i mean exactly 0, not 0:15)
<Ahmuck> any reason ubuntu won't fix this bug?
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, so i would use ardour, and put audacious as an input to a channel?
<WinterSky> Losha: Yeah. That's what I meant if It sounded weird.
<Losha> WinterSky: we're are in violent agreement :-)
<jrib> Ahmuck: ask the person who changed it to won't fix for an explanation.
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: No you throw audacious out the window and use Ardour.
<dr-know> chelz: thank you my friend !!!!!! my problem solved.oh my god!!! thank you
<WinterSky> Losha: :)
<Ahmuck> heh
<Ahmuck> which one
<dAlfa89_> I have sound issues on 9.04, every time I play any audio file, or any sound at all for that matter, there's a horrible fuzziness to it, like interference. Any ideas to help? I think ALSA is giving me trouble, but messing with it hasn't helped :c
<Hypnoz> craigbass1976: from /etc/exports/:  /tmp/download    *(rw,sync,subtree_check,root_squash,all_squash,anonuid=33,anongid=33)
<infecto> i have problem with running 64 bit 9.10 graphic installer want start :(
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, and how do i put multiple mp3 to play on ardour?
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: Its a whole studio what more could you ask for?
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, and change the order?and put other music ?
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: You need to go read the Ardour manual and learn it.
<jsec> Hi all. What's the safest ways to remove old kernels? (not just in grub, actually delete the images)
<Typos_King> infecto:    can you elaborate?
<jrib> jsec: use a package manager
<dtcrshr> i use ardour for quite some time for recording. i know it can import a single track
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: My guess is probably just drag and drop files into whatever track you wantg to use for playback.
<dtcrshr> but i just think you dont understand what i need here
<infecto> Typos_King: ?
<Losha> dtcrshr: I use xmms1, there's an old archive for it somewhere....
<dtcrshr> yes, but it goes on the importing proccess
<dtcrshr> i need it to play right away
<Typos_King> infecto:    can you elaborate/expand/explain/specify?
<dtcrshr> as an simple audio player
<infecto> Typos_King: i burn 2 cd 64 bit
<infecto> and bouth dont work
<infecto> some errora that cant read from sr0 dev
<infecto> but when i put cd 32 bit all gous ok
<Typos_King> !notwork
<LinuxGuy2009> dtcrshr: You seriously need to go read teh manual I cant do it for you.
<Typos_King> ... wrong alias :{
<jsec> jrib, thx. didn't realize it'd be that simple
<Hypnoz> craigbass1976:  maybe the "all_squash" is doing it
<dtcrshr> Typos_King, gxmms2 did the trick, thanks
<dtcrshr> no cracks
<Typos_King> infecto:    maybe you should settle for hte 32bit one then :)
<jrib> jsec: just make sure you don't remove your running kernel
<happyface> is rc.local just privalaged commands that are run at startup?
<dtcrshr> thanks jrib and LinuxGuy2009
<dtcrshr> sorry for the inconvenience.
<zaxonspox> does anyone know PHP to work with PARADOX?
<infecto> Typos_King: one then? explain please.
<LinuxGuy2009> happyface: Yes I have used rc.local and its cool for running root only commands at startup.
<infecto> in bios?
<happyface> thans LinuxGuy2009
<Losha> neen: it can be done, but the configuration is tedious, I think you have to list every quarter hour *except* midnight. It might be easier to run a script every 15 minutes and check inside the script for midnight and just skip that particular invocation...
<craigbass1976> Hypnoz, I'm not sure; I've only shared out my own /home/me to me on another box.  On my own boxes, I usually own /var/www, so when I share out my home dir then www gets shared out as well (since I move /var/www to /home/me and then make a link in /var to /home/me/www)
<infecto> i have pavilion dv9000 my bios is so poor
<jsec> jrib: will do. i just have a couple custom compiled kernels as well as the generics all the way back to .16, and my grub is looking pretty bloated at this point >_<
<neen> ah
<dtcrshr> LinuxGuy2009, when i go to the studio ill call you again
<neen> ok, i see, thanks losha :D
<dtcrshr> need some tricks with the bus stuff on ardour
<craigbass1976> Hypnoz, that's my only experience with nfs.  Does Openoffice still crap out with nfs, or is that fixed now?
<Typos_King> infecto:    ... explain?   what?   I dunno why it may not be working specifically for you, doesn't mean it doesn't at all, you never specified anything to begin with, 'does not work' is not really an explainful sentence on what's happening
<Losha> infecto: my understanding is that hp bioses are deliberately hobbled to make support easier...
<Hypnoz> craigbass1976: it was the all_squash option, which turns every user into nobody. Then anonuid and anongui are set to 33 putting them as www-data
<infecto> Typos_King: i just ask, and say that dont work for me.
<infecto> dont understand me wrong
<infecto> i`m using linux for a long time, and dont come here to complain.
<infecto> just serach answer
<zaxonspox> need help with PHP & Paradox DB
<Typos_King> infecto:   .... well... can't say.. maybe is as Losha said, some hardware incompatibility
<Losha> infecto: so what is your question?
<infecto> Losha: no one :)
<Typos_King> hehe
<infecto> i geting lucid alpha 3 and we will se :)
<Typos_King> just a 'general wondering'? hehe
<Losha> !lucid | infecto
<ubottu> infecto: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<infecto> Losha: yep, i`m present on that #
<infecto> and i`m sure that will have some complications.
<Typos_King> zaxonspox:    I know some php, no paradox.. sorry :{
<Hypnoz> 9.10 isn't even stable, i had that on my computer for 1 day before I went back to 9.04
<Losha> craigbass1976: apart from that, which was strictly speaking, a configuration issue, nfs is pretty problem free...
<Hypnoz> and I tried it 2 days ago
<Hypnoz> figuring it would be all patched up by now
<Losha> Hypnoz: 9.10 was never claimed to be stable. Only the LTS releases are *supposed* to be stable you know...
<hiexpo> i have had 9.10 since it was release and never had a glitch of problems other than user malfunctions
<Hypnoz> happy its working better for you hiexpo
<cellofellow> Losha: where'd you dream that up?
<hiexpo> thanks
<Hypnoz> 9.04 has my wireless working, 9.10 couldn't get it working, and I managed to crash grub2 so bad it wouldn't boot anymore
<zaxonspox> Typos_King: mayby you could point me to the answer - there is px_get_value() on the php.net
<CountDown> How can I tell what brand of touchpad I have?  I'm using an Acer Aspire One AO532H.  I don't see any sign of a Synaptics touchpad in lshal.
<hiexpo> just all the right combitions i guess
<Hypnoz> i am honestly scared of grub2 now
<Hypnoz> it seems very unstable
<Losha> cellofellow: I made it up...
<craigbass1976> I threw it (9.10) on a new acer laptop a few weeks ago and it's working ok for me so far
<Losha> Hypnoz: we're all scared of grub2...
<coldfire> is it mandatory to have a swap partition? I have 2 gigs of ram
<CountDown> craigbass1976: Which Acer laptop?
<Hypnoz> yes its mandatory
<LinuxGuy2009> coldfire: Hibernate and I think one or two other thinsg need it.
<Fezzler> Ubuntu 9.10 - where do I see a log file of my startup process?  I'm seeing some errors and I want to fix.  Hate to have poor performance due to quirky startup.
<Typos_King> zaxonspox:    not sure how ... that helps though :|
<Hypnoz> Fezzler: at command line type "dmesg"
<hiexpo> i have found you need to have a large swap to make it run good so i gave it 5 gig and i have 2 gig ram
<Hypnoz> or "tail /var/log/messages"
<Losha> coldfire: depends what you mean by mandatory and on how much swap you use. If you run out of swap, programs will terminate prematurely. 2G RAM isn't much by today's standards...
<craigbass1976> CountDown, aspire 5517.  They're brand new
<Typos_King> Fezzler:    dmesg | less;
<Hypnoz> hiexpo: there is really no benefit above 2gb of swap I've heard
<Hypnoz> hiexpo: should read about optimal swap size
<LinuxGuy2009> coldfire: IMO 2GB is way more than enough for Linux. Windows is like the only thing that need 4 or 8 GB.
<craigbass1976> CountDown, wireless works on encrypted networks, which I'm not used to (although my old Dell did it too-- I just never tried after Fedora4)
<CountDown> craigbass1976: Are you able to disable clicking with the touchpad?
<zaxonspox> Typhos_King: if i have an array Array([name] => Kod PLU \r [type] => 4 \r    [size] => 4) how to get to first field?
<Losha> hiexpo: the conventional wisdom is twice the RAM for swap, until you reach 4G. But there's lots of superstition about RAM/swap sizing it's hard to know who to believe...
<CountDown> craigbass1976: I'm using an Aspire One AO532H and can't figure out how to disable touchpad clicking.
<hiexpo> true but i had spent a week configureing apps on this and dont want to do it again so more is ok less is back to the ole drawing board
<craigbass1976> CountDown, I haven't tried it; I've almost always got a mouse.  I will try it later if you'd like.
<Typos_King> CountDown:   checked in 'sudo lshw' yet?
<CountDown> craigbass1976: Yes, please do.
<Typos_King> CountDown:   you can always check the MB maker's manual you know :P
<Hypnoz> CountDown: you want to disable touchpad while you're typing?
<Zenitur> trying to compile KDE 4.4.1. I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1832796 . How to fix it, does somebody know?
<coldfire> thanks all
<CountDown> Typos_King: Not yet.  Thanks for the tip.
<CountDown> Hypnoz: yes, basically.
<hiexpo> i have ran 3 cad programs at once and a video and played a game and it kpt going like the energizer bunny :)
<Typos_King> CountDown:   many touchpads are disablable through an options in BIos, I know mine is
<CountDown> Typos_King: I just want to disable using the touchpad taps as clicks.
<LinuxGuy2009> CountDown: 1 sec ill check on my Dell Mini for you.
<Typos_King> CountDown:   ... .meh... I don't use it at all, I have a 3button mouse, far better and flexible :P~  so
<Coppered> what is the ubuntu equivalent of OUTLOOK?  Is there a program I can dump all my Outlook emails into?
<CountDown> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks.  There's a lot of chatter about a bug in 9.10 regarding this feature.   Good to get another data point.
<campee> coppered: evolution
<Coppered> Thanks Campee...is that the clear leadeR?
<CountDown> Typos_King: That's a possibility.
<campee> i believe so
<Losha> CountDown: I had a lot of trouble with that in the past due to bugs. Might wanna google your model number and see what shows up...
<Coppered> thnkx
<LinuxGuy2009> CountDown: In 9.04 in mouse preferences there is a check box. If 9.10 is missing this then your probably screwed.
<cell> hello
<Typos_King> allo cell
<Losha> Coppered: make backups before you start if possible. Plenty to go wrong....
<cell> i want help with my ubuntu
<cell> it is 9.04
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> I don't see the error I see at boot with "dmesg | less"  The error is something about bad or missing undev command
<CountDown> LinuxGuy2009: That's what I was afraid of.  Thanks for checking.
<Coppered> losha i have full backups of all my Outlook files done.
<hiexpo> !ask \ cell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LinuxGuy2009> sure
<Coppered> im going to be installing ubuntu tonite then puttin gall these programs in.
<Hypnoz> CountDown:  try searching google for "ubuntu disable touchpad tap to click"
<Losha> Coppered: excellent, Best of luck with it...
<Coppered> thnks
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: Whats the Q?
<arrrghhh> can someone help me remove a program that was compiled instead of installed from the repo's?
<cell> i am new to ubuntu but my friends say it is really good
<Coppered> Does Ubuntu come with an email client preinstalled?
<arrrghhh> Coppered, yes, it does.
<cell> but i cant seem to make anything  out of it
<Coppered> which is that?
<cell> help me pls
<arrrghhh> Coppered, and there are several others to choose from in the repo's.  I think gnome still uses evolution.
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: Help you what?
<Coppered> i need something that i can put mY OUTLOOK files into....50,000 emails, etc...address books
<[V13]Axel> !ask | cell
<ubottu> cell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Coppered> im looking at evolution now.
<Fezzler> I am still AMAZED at how well and FAST Ubuntu runs on this old AMD 266 PC with only 768meg ram.
<Losha> arrrghhh: which program was it? Do you have the source?
<cell> help me use the command line
<CountDown> Hypnoz: I've looked at all those already, but thanks for checking.
<arrrghhh> Coppered, i prefer thunderbird from mozilla.
<Fezzler> Where can I check "undev" settings?
<arrrghhh> Losha, xmlrpc-c, and yes i have the source.
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: Do you know the basics first?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: you'd be amazed even more if you ran a light distro
<cell> to install uninstall and stuff pls
<cell> no
<Typos_King> cell    check in the programs section for Evolution, is a GUI app, so
<blakkheim> cell: man aptitude
<cell> teach me
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: Applications menu, Add/Remove do there to install apps./
<[V13]Axel> cell: What are you wanting to install and uninstall?
<Losha> arrrghhh: so was it installed using 'make install' ?
<Hypnoz> Applications at the top left -> Add/Remove
<Hypnoz> you don't need to use the command line to install/uninstall
<arrrghhh> Losha, correct.  i compiled the advanced tree of xmlprc-c because of a bug with rtgui...
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Well, I have an old iMac G3 Bondi Blue.  Wonder how it would do on that?  OS X crawls on it
<blakkheim> but it helps
<cell> flash player
<blakkheim> Fezzler: a debian netinstall or gentoo would fly on that
<cell> for mozilla
<arrrghhh> cell, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<[V13]Axel> Just download the .deb from Adobe, and double click it.
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: adobe.com and download flash for 8.04+
<Losha> arrrghhh: if you're lucky, you can do 'sudo make uninstall'....
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Ubuntu fanboy
<[V13]Axel> cell: Just download the .deb from Adobe, and double-click it.
<seanbrystone2> Coppered, Opera has a pretty good email client built-in, I could never get Ubuntu's email clients working with gmail's imap
<arrrghhh> Losha, yea... not so lucky.  i tried that.
<Hypnoz> if you're running 64 bit its harder
<arrrghhh> seanbrystone, even thunderbird?
<m3ga> running karmic on a tablet pc. xdpyinfo says that screen is 800x600 but the aspect ratio is wrong. clues?
<seanbrystone2> thunderbird is good too
<cell> i used the command line it done with download but i dont know where to og to install it
<Coppered> Thank Sean....my issue is 100% outlook conversion.....
<arrrghhh> seanbrystone2, why two users lol?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: that's fine, but you're not experiencing the speed you could be :)
<LinuxGuy2009> thunderbird works goof for gmail
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> Any ideas on "undev" boot error.  Must be a setting.  In fstab?
<Coppered> I have to dump my entire past of Outlook into ....X....so looking at all options.
<LinuxGuy2009> good*
<Hypnoz> Cell: from command line can you type "uname -m" and paste the output
<Typos_King> cell:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree;
<Losha> arrrghhh: ok, so you have to do it the hard way. Run 'make install' again, and keep a log of all the output. Then go through it, and every time it installs a file, you need to delete whatever it installed by hand. Fun, no?
<arrrghhh> Coppered, thunderbird is probably going to be the best-recommended client
<[V13]Axel> cell: Typos_King has it correct.
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Ok, I'll bit.  What distro?  EZ to set up?
<arrrghhh> Losha, sounds like fun!  i figured it was something like that.
<Hypnoz> Typos_King: does that work even with 64 bit?
<cell> ok
<blakkheim> Fezzler: gentoo is the ultimate speed demon, but it is not for newer users
<seanbrystone2> arrrghhh, oops :)
<Coppered> thunderbird or evoltuion....but it sounds like thunderbird....does NOT have a calendar..
<Typos_King> Hypnoz    is in the repos, I'd supposed so
<cell> thanks typos
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: Installing flash in ubuntu is no different than in Windows. Download it and double click it.
<chelz> Losha: paco/gpaco or checkinstall
<seanbrystone2> forgot my other irc was on
<chelz> Losha: tracks installed files with make scripts
<arrrghhh> Losha, perhaps i can get around this issue... can i recompile all the packages that are having an issue with the custom version of xmlrpc-c or am i just screwed?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> WHere can I see the messages that scroll during boot up?
<Typos_King> Fezzler:    dmesg | less;
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> are they logged?
<Hypnoz> Typos_King: don't think you can put a ; at the end
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> I did that but didn't see the error message in there
<Losha> arrrghhh: one way to cheat is to install a repository version on top of the compiled version, overwriting all the compiled files, then apt-get remove it. When the repo version files get removed, it should all disappear. Nasty, isn't it?
<chelz> arrrghhh: recompiling apps with deb-src packages is done all the time
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> something about bad setting in undev
<Typos_King> Hypnoz:     bash takes ; just fine :) hehe
<devdz> in boot loader how can i delete the old generics of ubuntu and keep just the latest one  ?
<Hypnoz> ah
<johnislost> anybody know about getting a tv tuner card to work? saa2134 and such?
<chelz> Losha: that's an interesting idea
<Losha> chelz: is correct, you could've used checkinstall, though it doesn't always work...
<arrrghhh> Losha, hrm... you think that'll work?  i think i already tried using purge with aptitude, i'm not sure about that specific xmlrpc package.
<neen> hm. okay, now say i want to remove all of the files in a directory that were there before today...how can i do that? i know i can use find ./ -mtime 1 to find the ones that are 24 hours old, but some will be < 24 hours old and still from yesterday
<Hypnoz> devdz: delete the lines in /etc/grub/menu.lst
<LinuxGuy2009> devdz: You dont need to remove kernels.
<cell> it now says setting up flashplugin-nonfree
<Coppered> anyone know if both Evolution and Thunderbird....synch with Blackberry/
<Coppered> ?
<cell> is it done now
<arrrghhh> Hypnoz, doesn't work so well with grub2...
<cell> cuz my prompt is there
<astronut> i have information that i think would be very helpful to a thread on ubuntuforums.org but i don't have an account and don't feel like getting one just to post - would someone mind making a follow up for me?
<Hypnoz> devdz: sorry /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Typos_King> Hypnoz:  it can do multi's in a one-liner,    echo "chese"; cat myfile; dmesg; ...
<arrrghhh> Hypnoz, er sorry.  got that backwards.
<chelz> if you don't remove the kernels, the next time grub reconfigures it'll put them back in
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> I'm gonna reboot so I can write down the exact error.  IS there a way to pause the booting so I have time to read and write it?
<Typos_King> heeh
<Pupuser402> can somone help me?
<chelz> removing kernels is the 'proper' way to fix grubs menu permanently
<LinuxGuy2009> ask
<Losha> arrrghhh: it works fine as long as the repo version uses the same files as the compiled version (which should be the case unless some really radical changes have been made). Has the bug gone from the repo version? Is that why you no longer want the compiled version?
<Pupuser402> ok i was going to install ubuntu on an external USB hard drive and not on my primary drive AT ALL! and when i was installing it i quadruple checked everything and when it finnished it had switched my primary drive with windows 7 to drive E; and my external USB drive to drive C: and it will not load any OS i have talked to many and they say either to format and reinstall or there is fix options for this on the windows 7 CD
<Hypnoz> Typos_King: ; causes all commands to execute no matter if the one before was successful. && only keeps going if prev was successful
<LinuxGuy2009> apt-get autoremove I think removes old kernels.
<Krokul> wassup ppls? i have a BIG problem right now...
<Typos_King> Fezzler   just save it to a file   ->   dmesg > ~/bootmsg.log;   and then open ~/bootmsg.log on any text editor of your choice
<Krokul> was using fedora 12 and it crapped out on me...
<arrrghhh> Losha, well the compiled version seems to be segfaulting rtorrent.  rtorrent works great, but segfaults as soon as a call is made.
<chelz> Pupuser402: even installing on an external usb requires grub to be installed.
<arrrghhh> !ask | Krokul
<ubottu> Krokul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Typos_King> Hypnoz:    true, or stop on error,  yes
<Krokul> i want to go back to ubuntu but i was trying to backup my data first...only problem is i dont have permissions to access drive
<Krokul> what can i do?
<blakkheim> Krokul: sudo su
<blakkheim> Krokul: now you do
<mikelifeguard> PM spammer: __mar!~baharisat@95.66.43.227#ßÜÊÈÊ ÃÓãß Úáì ÕæÊí @@ ßÊÈÊå Ýí ÌÏÇÑ ÇáæÞÊ
<proman> here is a tricky one. I have been using ubuntu for a while on my netbook and used it on the laptop I had before with no problems. I have been trying to run linux on my PC. Mandriva, Suse, and ubuntu 64 bit installed ok but all had the same problem. The pc is connected to the internet with regular ethernet cable. I can open google with all their variations(gmail, etc). I can't open anything else. They cant even connect to do updates. T
<proman> ried connecting to my router and get the login prompt, but would not load the page after the password. Any ideas?
<chelz> Pupuser402: use the windows 7 to restore the windows boot, then use unetbootin to install an ubuntu image to your usb drive.
<LinuxGuy2009> Krokul: use gksudo nautilus
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> How do I get dmesg > ~/bootmsg.log to run at boot.  Where do I put that command?
<m3ga> running karmic on a tablet PC. screen is 1024x600, but xorg is driving it at 800x600. how to fix?
<Pupuser402> anyone help?
<arrrghhh> Losha, i'll try to purge it and see what happens...
<cell> thanks typos it worked
<seanbrystone2> mikelifeguard, do we have an On-Join spammer?
<mikelifeguard> seanbrystone2: probably yes. I only joined once and I am only one person :)
<Losha> arrrghhh: I use rtorrent, and I see it links to xmlrpc libs. Do you get a traceback?
<chelz> proman: might be the computer's hardware. does this still happen on 9.10 livediscs?
<Typos_King> proman:   sounds more like a router configuration issue, no an OS one, try maybe resetting the router
<LinuxGuy2009> m3ga: driver doesnt support that res.
<chelz> Pupuser402: use the windows 7 to restore the windows boot, then use unetbootin to install an ubuntu image to your usb drive.
<mikelifeguard> seanbrystone2: do you want me to rejoin to test? :P
<arrrghhh> Losha, i don't think so.  i tried running it with strace, but couldn't sort it out.
<seanbrystone2> heh, only if you want to :)
<cell> can anyone help me with skype using thecommand line????
<proman> windows 7 connected with no problems, but I will try to reboot the router
<arrrghhh> Losha, can i purge with wildcards, ie 'sudo aptitude purge libxmlrpc*'?
<Hypnoz> cell: try searching google for your questions as well, there are lots of posts for every topic
<Losha> arrrghhh: if it wasn't installed via apt, you won't be able to remove it via apt. That's what all the messing about with installing a repo version over the compiled version is all about....
<devdz> Hypnos, it says the file menu.lst doesnt exist
<chelz> cell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<m3ga> LinuxGuy2009: thanks. assuming i'm smart enough, what needs fixing?
<Ben90> can someone please help me?
<Krokul> using gksudo nautilus i can access the live media disk stuff but not my actual drive
<LinuxGuy2009> cell: why do you assume everything requires the command line?
<Hypnoz> devdz: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cell> cuz like it
<chelz> proman: it could be a network driver issue
<devdz> 9.10 , Hypnos
<chelz> !ask | Ben90
<ubottu> Ben90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cell> its easy and less time
<LinuxGuy2009> m3ga: nothing its just not suported. look on manufactures site for linux driver maybe.
<Typos_King> cell to install skype?
<devdz> Hypnoz , is it the file moddep.lst ?
<proman> the problem is seen in ubuntu, suse and mandrive. Do they use the same drivers?
<Hypnoz> nah. maybe grub.lst?
<arrrghhh> Losha, do you know which package from the repo?
<cell> yes typos
<johnislost> how do i update a driver for a tv tuner card that didn't come with ubuntu?
<cell> help me
<devdz> ok .. Hypnoz i will try
<Ben90> chelz : how do i find out what model my optical writer is?
<LinuxGuy2009> johnislost: check manufacturers site
<arrrghhh> johnislost, patch the kernel if the kernel doesn't have it slipped in.
<Ben90> i'm new
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> Run dmesg > ~/bootlog.msg at start up.  How?
<Krokul> crap..gotta leave...thanks for trying...ill get on again later
<Typos_King> cell   ->   apt-cache search  skype;   when it shows the package name, type it in -> sudo apt-get insall PACKAGENAME;
<cell> typos you there ??
<Losha> arrrghhh: apt-cache search xmlrpc | egrep -i dev is your best bet for package names
<Typos_King> install rather
<arrrghhh> Losha, k thanks
<chelz> johnislost: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Tv-Tuner-Card-Work-on-Ubuntu-Hardy-Heron
<chelz> johnislost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<cell> ok thanks typos
<Ben90> chelz : ?
<Ben90> chelz : how do i find out what model my optical writer is?
<mikelifeguard> What does ubuntu use to rotate logs? Do I need to send output through rotatelogs myself?
<chelz> Ben90: that information is probably part of the documentation you received when you got your computer
<Typos_King> Ben90     try ->  dmesg | grep -i cd-rom
<Losha> Ben90: try hdparm -i /dev/sr0
<aperson> I have my backlight to not dim or change at all in gnome-power-preferences, but when I unplug my laptop, the display still dims.  is there a way I can entirely disable gnome from setting my backlight?
<Ben90> ok
<Typos_King> Ben90:  either that, or check in 'sudo lshw'
<johnislost> thanks chelz, step 1 got this message: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<chelz> Ben90: this might help: http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-display-system-hardware-information.html
<cell> typos; it says here skytools-database management tools from skype postgreSQL
<cell> wat should i do from there???
<kandinski> so which one is the "good" adoble flash package in 9.10?
<chelz> johnislost: instead of modprobe.conf, do: etc/modprobe.d/give_it_a_name
<IdleOne> kandinski: flashplayer-installer iirc
<jsec> kandinski, there's a good one?
<chelz> johnislost: you can name it any name you want, just has to be in that folder
<Typos_King> aperson:      the dimming part when unplugging a mobile, IIRC is a Bios setting, not sure if it's overridable, for powersaving purposes when running on batteries, not an OS setting alone
<IdleOne> kandinski: and yeah good is a relative term but it works ok for me
<Typos_King> cell:    is that the only entry listed?
<boildog> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&ved=0CBIQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hdat2.com%2Ffiles%2Fhdat2en_v11.pdf&rct=j&q=%22Reallocated+Sector+Count%22+Count+of+remapped+sectors.+When+the+hard+drive+finds+a+read%2Fwrite%2Fverification+error%2C+it+marks+the+sector+as+%22reallocated%22+and+transfers+data+to+a+special+reserved+area+(spare+area)%22+%22176+sectors+corrupted.+Disk+has+many+bad+sectors%22+%22One+or+more+di
<chelz> aperson: that probably has something to do with gnome-power-manager-
<boildog> er
<Typos_King> hehe
<FloodBot2> boildog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cell> typos; it says here skytools-database management tools from skype postgreSQL
<seanbrystone2> haha
<boildog> "Reallocated Sector Count" Count of remapped sectors. When the hard drive finds a read/write/verification error, it marks the sector as "reallocated" and transfers data to a special reserved area (spare area)" "176 sectors corrupted. Disk has many bad sectors" "One or more disks are failing"
<aperson> Typos_King, no it isn't
 * Typos_King introduces boildog to tinyurl.com
<aperson> Typos_King, at least not on my laptop
<Ben90> thanks
<boildog> anyone have an idea what i should do to remedy this issue?
<Typos_King> aperson:  I've seen it before on others, eg. on Acer's
<aperson> chelz, I know it does, I want to disable it's ability to change it
<cellofellow> is.gd > tinyurl.com
<chelz> aperson: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-power-manager/stable/ - might be somewhere in here
<Typos_King> aperson:   and I don't think is overridable on many
<johnislost> there is no modprobe.conf. I've been messing with a file called saa7134 with those steps in it
<IdleOne> cell: if you want Typos_King to see what you say to them you need to use the TAB complete function. type typos and hit tab key one time
<aperson> Typos_King, it's a gnome thing, I know this, whenever I move my pointer over to my laptop's display, it dims as well
<chelz> aperson: it might be a driver issue
<cell> typos you there ???
<aperson> chelz, nope
<astronut> i have information that is a much more elegant solution for a thread on ubuntuforums.org but i don't have an account and don't feel like getting one just to post - would someone mind making a follow up for me? if so, PM me
<Typos_King> cell yes
<arrrghhh> boildog, replace the hdd.  soon.
<cell> this wat i got from wat i did
<cell> typos; it says here skytools-database management tools from skype postgreSQL
<chelz> aperson: what model laptop?
<cell> so wat i do next???
<IdleOne> cell: did you see what I said to you just a momment ago?
<Typos_King> boildog:   usually means hte HD is going south,  you can try giving it a diagnosis with smart tools 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools'
<aperson> chelz, this is an asus eee 701, the only thing that changes the backlight is gnome - it's not a driver nor is it the hardware
<cell> no idleone
<cell> wat did you say?
<airtonix> !who | cell
<ubottu> cell: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Typos_King> cell:   it shows no Skype?
<IdleOne> airtonix: :)
<cell> typos; nope
 * airtonix grumbles
<cell> typos;it says here skytools-database management tools from skype postgreSQL
<arrrghhh> Losha, damnit.  rtorrent keeps segfaulting!
<Typos_King> cell:    ok... try this -> sudo apt-get update;   and when that's done, retry -> apt-cache search skype;
<aperson> chelz, thank you
<cell> typos; wa is the package name?
<chelz> aperson: did you fix it somehow?
<Losha> arrrghhh: which os, rtorrent and libtorrent versions?
<aperson> chelz, your link helped point me to what I needed
<chelz> aperson: what was the fix?
 * Typos_King checks skype's site
<aperson> chelz, I there is a gconf key that I changed
<chelz> aperson: what key?
<arrrghhh> Losha, it's ubuntu-server... it's karmic, but has been upgraded several times.  i believe rtorrent is at 0.8.2 and libtorrent is 0.12.2
<chelz> aperson: but good to hear, glad it worked.
<aperson> chelz, /apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/enable
<Coppered> Newbie question:  Is GNOME the default desktop of Ubuntu?
 * cellofellow uses deluge-webui on his server. Rtorrent sucks.
<supreme> Coppered: yes
<Typos_King> cell:     http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/   <---
<Coppered> Thanks.
<aperson> chelz, I have yet to test it, but the description leads me to believe it's what I want
<chelz> aperson: alright. i'd be curious if that fixes it
<cell> ypos thanks
<cell> typos; thanks
<Losha> arrrghhh: hmm. can't guarantee that works, I'm on 8.04/0.8.0/0.12.0. Do you get a backtrace?
<Coppered> Next newbie question:  In a Windows enviroment where its critical to have an antivirus software (AVG, Avast, etc)....will I need oen also on my Ubuntu?  If so...which do you recommend.
<aperson> chelz, I spoke too soon, it would seem :/
<arrrghhh> Losha, i get nothing... is there some special way to run it to get a backtrace?
<Typos_King> Coppered;  yes, they have different flavors though, kubuntu, xubuntu,  eeebuntu... and another one
<Coppered> Those are antivirus programs?
<Losha> arrrghhh: cellofellow: might just be easier to use a different client: transmission, deluge, etc...
<arrrghhh> cellofellow, i found deluge sucks, rtorrent runs with hardly any footprint and is ridiculously customizable.  and it's working fine... xmlrpc calls to it on the other hand.
<chelz> Coppered: yep, both free and proprietary
<Coppered> Kubuntu is anotehr version of Ubuntu...not AV software.
<cellofellow> arrrghhh: ok...
<chelz> aperson: aha. one thing you might try is getting ubuntu into a mode where neither gnome or gdm are running and see if the backlight dims. i'm betting it's a driver thing.
<Losha> arrrghhh: did you say you had an strace? Wanna pastebin the last page of it?
<Coppered> ...getting lost here....i thought Kubuntu was form of Ubuntu.........
<aperson> chelz, it's not a driver thing, I'm 100% positive on this
<arrrghhh> Losha, sure!  i'd love to have some help deicphering the strace.
<chelz> aperson: how do you know if you haven't tested?
<Losha> arrrghhh: well, no promises....
<aperson> chelz, how do you know I didn't?
<skraps> how many people here masterbate 4+ times a day?
<seanbrystone2> omg
<Coppered> only when i was 12
<Coppered> im 35 today...no.
<Typos_King> lol
<chelz> aperson: what was your test?
<aperson> chelz, well, given that it doesn't do it in other distros...
<Losha> Coppered: kubuntu is basically ubuntu with kde installed....
<Coppered> need some clarification here.....does Ubuntu...come preloaded with AntiVirus softwre?
<chelz> aperson: you could try rebooting ubuntu into recovery mode and just waiting on the menu see if it dims, or select going into a root console
<Typos_King> skraps:    if you could at least spell correctly :P
<Coppered> Losha..exactly.  So what do i do abotu AV software?
<chelz> aperson: other distros might have a different driver loaded
<seanbrystone2> !virus | Coppered
<ubottu> Coppered: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<skraps> Typos_King: am i moving into your territory ? Typos?
<Coppered> thanks
<Losha> Coppered: antivirus, or audio-visual?
<Coppered> anti virus
<Coppered> or is not needed.....thus eutopia
<Losha> Coppered: so far, no needed on linux....
<Coppered> lovely
<Coppered> i feel younger already.
<seanbrystone2> skraps, just ignore him, I do.
<aperson> chelz, I can double check
<Losha> Coppered: it's a principal reason most of us feel it's worth the hassle
<Typos_King> skraps:   no but I gather you want #singles_and_lonely :P
<Coppered> OK my CD is ready!!
<Coppered> this is scary
<chelz> Coppered: you'll do fine
<Coppered> :)
<Losha> Coppered: got backups?
<arrrghhh> Losha, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392917/ - that's the short one...
<Coppered> yep everything on the external
<chelz> Coppered: you're good to go then
<Coppered> sounds like it
<skraps> Typos_King: roflmao you know it!!! too good. :D
<enav> HEY GUYS Keep the good work going... im glad to be part of this Ubuntu family ^_^
<Coppered> ok here we go restarting computer
<Typos_King> Coppered: you can get antivirus apps for *nix as well, no OS is immune to malicous code though... I've run win32 with no antivirus 98% of the time, and barely ever gotten any.... sooooooo, they help I guess, but I do the same on *nix as well
<Losha> arrrghhh: Um, it's all mixed in with the cli output. Can you re-run it with -o /tmp/trace.txt or some such?
<johnislost> this is like trying to watch rugby on tv. There's a lot going on, but I have no idea what it is
<skraps> seanbrystone2: its good to cut up and go back and forth at times. as long as no one gets but hurt. Its all in fun ;D
<Losha> johnislost: well, do you have a question?
<skraps> *butt
<Coppered> Thanks Typos...i will look around and see what antivir is avialle
<Coppered> ok
<Coppered> here we go!! turning on the comptuer with teh install CD in
<enav> HEY GUYS Keep the good work going... im glad to be part of this Ubuntu family ^_^
<Coppered> time to dive!
<cell> typos; i use 9.04 the ones here are 8.10 ???
<johnislost> losha, i'm trying to get a tv tuner card to work with tv time, but i've got some chipset deal mixed up
<Coppered> i think ill go with English!!
<Typos_King> cell:  chances are they'll work
<Coppered> hehehehe
<chelz> cell: it means 8.10 or later
<CountDown> How do I determine the make and model of my touchpad?  I tried lshal and sudo lshw and lspci, but I don't see anything that mentions a touchpad.
<Typos_King> Coppered no swahili? alrite then
<chelz> cell: you are using a later version, so it will work
<Coppered> should i do this CHECK disk for defects?
<Coppered> or go straight to Install?
<Coppered> test memory?
<Losha> johnislost: what chipset/tv card?
<cell> ok thanks all
<chelz> Coppered: if you want to, if you already verified your iso when you burnt it you should be okay
<Coppered> im going ot install
<skraps> I agree with typos, I dont use AV with windows and have only got back doored by people I thought I could trust. But for Linux Clam AV is a good choice if you just want to be safe. Iv only used ClamAV in conjunction with qmail and spamaassasin not for my desktop tho
<Losha> Coppered: only worth doing a checkdisk if something starts to go wrong....
<Coppered> shes off!
<johnislost> losha, it's a philips saa7134
<jagjr> i need help replacing my bootloader
<jagjr> to incorporate windows 7
<chelz> jagjr: elaborate
<NotTooSmart> My power went out today, when I rebooted my ubuntu machine I cannot connect to my mpd server, my samba server, or open ssh, the Ip is the same and grabbed via dhcp, any ideas?
<arrrghhh> Losha, oh ok.  i've never really used strace before.  hrm... can't get it to segfault, and none of the pages are loading.
<jagjr> i followed the tutorials
<Coppered> nice new symbole....never seen that.
<chelz> jagjr: what version of ubuntu?
<jagjr> i put
<jagjr> 9.10
<chelz> jagjr: do you have grub1 or grub2?
<jagjr> grub 1.5
<CountDown> I just need to figure out if my touchpad is Synaptics, Elantech, ALPS, or something else.
<madscientist032> how can i tell if my motherboard uses sata 1.5 or sata 3.0 from terminal?
<Coppered> this is so cool
<arrrghhh> CountDown, i'd imagine dmesg would give you some info in that area...
<CountDown> madscientist032: sudo lshw
<Coppered> i feel like im escaping a religion
<chelz> NotTooSmart: try setting a static ip and rebooting it
<Coppered> good by abraham!
<jagjr> heres my fdisk and menu.lst
<jagjr> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tfZb22gs
<cell> chelz; how do i know i am using 32-bit or 64-bit
<Purpley> wheres firefox installed by default?\
<Losha> johnislost: it's supposed to be a 'well-supported' chipset. What does dmesg say about it?
<zetheroo> the lightning extension is not working for me in Thunderbird
<arrrghhh> Purpley, "installed"?  like where your firefox profile is?
<serverduck> Could someone point me to how to install lamp in ubuntu 9.10? or an up to date link?
<Purpley> Well I need to launch it, how do I do that?
<mgaffney> Purpley, on the path
<Purpley> mgaffney, Elaborate please
<mgaffney> Purpley, did you try a firefox from the terminal?
<Typos_King> Purple    IIRC    the latest doesn't come with an installer.... it just unzips, and it'll run from wherever you unzip it at
<arrrghhh> Purpley, yea should be in /usr/bin which s/b in your PATH
<zetheroo> Purpley: its not in the menu?
<chelz> cell: if "uname -a" in a terminal has "_64" in it
<Losha> arrrghhh: so you're saying when you run it under strace, it doesn't work?
<Purpley> Sigh, Its in my menu I need to find its directory for a file
<mgaffney> Purpley, you can also do a 'which firefox' from the command line which will tell you where it is
<zetheroo> Purpley: Applications > Internet
<Typos_King> Purple:    other than that, you can just check with -> whereis firefox;
<johnislost> losha a whole lot of this [ 2328.379703] tuner-simple 2-004b: i2c i/o error: rc == -5 (should be 4)
<johnislost> [ 2328.651282] tuner-simple 2-004b: i2c i/o error: rc == -5 (should be 4)
<johnislost> [ 2328.921643] tuner-simple 2-004b: i2c i/o error: rc == -5 (should be 4)
<johnislost> [ 2329.192201] tuner-simple 2-004b: i2c i/o error: rc == -5 (should be 4)
<FloodBot2> johnislost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> Losha, well for whatever reason the php frontends i use don't load (can't connect to rtorrent) but for some reason it won't segfault.  ah crap it just did!
<NotTooSmart> chelz: its got the correct ip...
<arrrghhh> Losha, said stack dump not enabled.  let me see if the strace has anything useful in it
<Losha> johnislost: that's a bad sign. Are you even sure the card is good?
<zetheroo> Purpley: there is also the hidden folder in the home folder which has some of Firefox config files etc
<serverduck> Could someone point me to how to install lamp in ubuntu 9.10? or an up to date link?
<jagjr> chelz?
<arrrghhh> Losha, good god it's almost 10mb of text.  do you just want the last oh megabyte or all of it?!?
<Typos_King> Purple:   are you looking for the configuration/profile files for the user?
<Coppered> Question...i am now at the Configure Partition section of the Ubuntu install...........should I have 2 partitions....one for Ubuntu and one for the programs i later install....or just one?
<cellofellow> serverduck: run "sudo aptitude", open the Tasks section, find and install LAMP.
<Purpley> Typos_King, no im looking for the executable file
<chelz> jagjr: try a uuid instead of root for the window 7
<serverduck> cellofellow, thank you sir!
<Losha> arrrghhh: just the last page in pastebin for starters....
<jagjr> hmmm ok ill try
<johnislost> losha it works great on my win2k drive. this is the only app that i can't get to work right on my new install
<Coppered> need some thought here friends...
<Purpley> Typos_King, Ill find it though
<chelz> jagjr: "/apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight/enable" in a terminal to find uuids
<chelz> erm
<chelz> jagjr: "blkid -c /dev/null"
<enav> i have 6 Gb of RAM, and i want the possibility to disable the Swap in order to save HDD usage... This is a good idea ???
<arrrghhh> Losha, nothing's jumping out, here it be - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392921/
<Typos_King> serverduck:   ehehe  lamp?     well, you already have the 'L', install Apache2 and that gives you the 'A' and 'P', install mysql and that gives the 'M'
<Coppered> Question...i am now at the Configure Partition section of the Ubuntu install...........should I have 2 partitions....one for Ubuntu and one for the programs i later install....or just one?
<zetheroo> enav: disable?
<NotTooSmart> My power went out today, when I rebooted my ubuntu machine I cannot connect to my mpd server, my samba server, or open ssh, the Ip is the same and grabbed via dhcp, any ideas?
<Losha> johnislost: start googling, card model number and/or chipset then my friend...
<CountDown> arrrghhh: "dmesg | grep input" lists for Macintosh mouse button emulation and ImPS/2 generic Wheel Mouse.
<jagjr> chelz : would it matter that i have two NTFS for one windows?
<chelz> enav: if you ever run out of ram, programs will be killed at random. so probably not. just set a smaller swap.
<zetheroo> enav: or just repartition without swap?
<enav> zetheroo yes disable
<arrrghhh> Coppered, you may want to make a separate partition for /home, but that's all i recommend.
<serverduck> Typos_King, well i don't know how to install AMP...yes i have L
<enav> I never used more than 3 Gb
<chelz> jagjr: no, that should not matter. you should only need to point grub at the windows partition with the system files.
<Coppered> what is home? ..a long time ago...i used to run the OS in one partition.....and all installed programmes in another...
<zetheroo> enav: I would not disable ... but i would give 512 MB of swap instead of 6gb :P
<Coppered> it worked well...maybe that is not an issue here...and i just go for 1
<arrrghhh> CountDown, i thought it would have touchpad info also.
<chelz> enav: as long as you know what you are doing, that can be done. swap is an emergency thing to have though.
<jagjr> chelz : i know , but i got system reserved for win 7 ... that contains stuff.. i think the bootfiles but not sure
<chelz> Coppered: just use 1
<zetheroo> enav: although I did run Ubuntu on a 2GB system with no swap at all ...
<arrrghhh> Coppered, making a separate partition for /home just makes it easy to upgrade
<Coppered> :)
<chelz> jagjr: set the uuid to one of them and try rebooting. if it doesn't work, set the uuid to the other
<zetheroo> enav: I guess it depends somewhat on what your doing ..
<jagjr> ok
<Coppered> i will upgrade in April....is that an issue?
<johnislost> losha, thanks, thats what i've been doing and am too new to know what i've found.
<arrrghhh> Coppered, you can wipe your main partition that has all your installs, but keep all your personal files and some configuration.
<enav> maybe i need to read more about linux swap  but i think is lake the page file of windows  using the hard drive constantly...  and decreasing its live
<enav> is like*
<jagjr> chelz : my uuid for the other is System Reserved would that be System_Reserved?
<Coppered> for the upgrade in April..to the latest Ubuntu...if i go with just 1 partition.....any issue?
<Coppered> CHelz?
<CountDown> arrrghhh: "dmesg | grep touch" comes up empty and "dmesg | grep pad" only lists one line about VIA Padlock not detected.
<chelz> Coppered: nope, no issues other than normal upgrading issues
<arrrghhh> Coppered, no you can upgrade easily, but to do a clean wipe - just makes it easier to have a separate /home.  not required by any means.
<Blue1> Coppered: backup /etc/ and /home/
<Coppered> i have no idea what the home issue is
<Coppered> i have no home
<Coppered> so will skip that
<arrrghhh> CountDown, did you look at dmesg as a whole?
<Coppered> :)
<FloodBot2> Coppered: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrD_> would anyone be willing to give me help with Samba? I started by sharing a folder on my Ubuntu machine, and on this Windows 7 machine is can find the Linux computer, and it makes me log in using that user's credentials but it wont let me explore the folders
<arrrghhh> Coppered, you will have a /home, trust me :D
<CountDown> arrrghhh: Not yet.
<Losha> arrrghhh: the only thing that looks suspicious is these: accept(5, 0xbfc437ac, [16]) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable). Accept means an incoming connection, presumably from a p2p peer. Not sure why there would be insufficient resources for it. You could spend a lot of time on this and get nowhere. Really consider using a different client....
<Typos_King> serverduck:   ehehe  lamp?     well, you already have the 'L', install Apache2 and that gives you the 'A' and 'P', install mysql and that gives the 'M'    <----   sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server-5.0
<infecto> grrrr
<chelz> jagjr: when you boot do you see a grub screen? is the issue just that windows won't boot?
<infecto> the lucid also dont want to start ::)
<akindy> anyone using wicd?
<akindy> I've got a question if so
<NotTooSmart> My power went out today, when I rebooted my ubuntu machine I cannot connect to my mpd server, my samba server, or open ssh, the Ip is the same and grabbed via dhcp, any ideas?
<MichRT> Hello! How is everyone?
<arrrghhh> Losha, hrm that's depressing.  rtorrent was working great, and i'm assuming something upgraded from the repo and broke that custom install of xmlrpc i installed.  what do you recommend for cli torrent clients that have a web frontend?
<serverduck> Typos_King,  and php???
<infecto> thouse 64 bits version of ubuntu are strange ;)
<jagjr> chelz :  i see a grub screen ..  i can choose to boot into linux or windows. i can boot into linux but not into windows
<Losha> johnislost: well, you shouldn't be seeing  i/o errors. Try googling for those along with your card/chipset
<jagjr> brb trying
<Blue1> MrD_: sounds like a permissions problem you may need to set the folders in linux to sudo chmod 755 <nameofdirectorygoeshere>
<MichRT> Maybe random, but I have to say: Final Fantasy XIII
<MichRT> is awesome!!!
<infecto> 66.243846 end-request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1433856
<MrD_> I chmodded it to 777
<Typos_King> serverduck:     Apache webserver already comes with PHP as module, don't need to add anything extra, and also has mysql modules for accessing the server
<CountDown> arrrghhh: Looks like there's a psmouse, but no brand.
<infecto> thats my error
<Losha> arrrghhh: do you know exactly when it broke? If so, you can check the package log in /var/log/dpkg.log for a likely suspect...
<infecto> 66.24897 Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 179232.
<jebba> brjann:   export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<Losha> arrrghhh: I use rtorrent :-)
<Typos_King> serverduck:     thus it gives you the 'a' and 'p'
<arrrghhh> Losha, not the exact time, but i know the day.  and damnit i LOVE rtorrent.  i don't want to use another client.
<brjann> jebba: aha, good to know :) thanks
<MrD_> it asks me for credientials again, but when i put in the same ones that let me access the computer in the first place it doenst work
<chelz> NotTooSmart: are all those servers separate machines? or where are they all running?
<NotTooSmart> chelz: one machine
<chelz> NotTooSmart: what os are you using to try to connect to it?
<Losha> arrrghhh: check the logs and see what was installed on that day. You may be able to back something out and win....
<NotTooSmart> chelz: um, im doing it locally
<serverduck> Typos_King, thank you...long live the king! :)
<arrrghhh> Losha, ...ok i'll see...
<NotTooSmart> chelz: and on winxp and its just not working
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> Okay.  The boot error is something about a faulty rule in udev?
<Typos_King> serverduck:   <voice type="elvis">  thank you, thank you very much </voice>
<NotTooSmart> chelz: I have one machine that runs mpd, samba and openssh, its ubuntu 9.10
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> Anything to be concerned about?
<chelz> NotTooSmart: is this the first time you've had issues after rebooting? have you tried rebooting once?
<NotTooSmart> chelz: yea never had problems before today
<Typos_King> Fezzler:    try pasting it on a pastebin..... like say.. paste at pastie.org for us to see
<chelz> NotTooSmart: how are you verifying what IP ubuntu has?
<NotTooSmart> chelz: I can ping out from the server to google etc and ifconfig -a shows it as being the right ip
<chelz> ah
<arrrghhh> Losha, hrm... i don't see anything really.  what else could've broken xmlrpc?
<serverduck> Typos_King,  :))) ahahhahahahha you made my day!
<__mikem> does anyone know if its possible to get the new gdm and gtk themes for lucid in the the current release?
<NotTooSmart> chelz: idk whats going on
<chelz> NotTooSmart: have you tried restarting the server?
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> I know how to do that.  Where do I find the boot log?  dmesg ain't it
<NotTooSmart> chelz: twice
<Losha> NotTooSmart: start at the beginning. Can you ping the server?
<NotTooSmart> Losha: hmm, pinging does not seem to work atm..
<chelz> NotTooSmart: do you have any other computers running ubuntu besides the server you can use?
<NotTooSmart> chelz: umm, nope...
<jagjr> ok it didnt work
<jagjr> for the uuid
<Losha> NotTooSmart: do you have console access to the server?
<Coppered> Request:  is there a page that clearly tells me what a Encrypted Home Folder is?  I selected it to use the same password as my log in id.
<NotTooSmart> Losha: yea
<__mikem> 7
<__mikem> oops
<Coppered> I will have a folder that is encrypted in case of loss?
<Losha> NotTooSmart: then login to the server & see if you can ping out...
<chelz> Coppered: if it's a laptop, you definitely should
<Coppered> it is a lap top.
<NotTooSmart> Losha: yea I can
<Coppered> can i change the password later on that encrypted home folder?
<cell> typos;the skype  says error;wrong architecture 'amd64'
<chelz> Coppered: it uses your main password, there's no difference in using ubuntu with it and without it for normal usage
<chelz> cell: get the non64bit then
<Coppered> can i change the password later if like?
<chelz> Coppered: yes
<Losha> NotTooSmart: that's good, it probably means your nic wasn't damaged by the power outage. Run 'ifconfig -a' and check the ip address...
<cell> chelz;ok
<NotTooSmart> Losha: ok hold on
<hmw> can i make Totem not use Overlay? I would like to see the videos transformed properly on the Compiz Cube
<Coppered> so the home folder is where i store all my personal files?
<chelz> NotTooSmart: home servers should have static IPs set, for the record avoids issues down the line.
<Typos_King> Fezzler:    dmesg   IS the boot log usually
<cell> chelz; do you know how to set the vpn???
<chelz> Coppered: yes. stuff like media, email, browsing history, etc
<NotTooSmart> Losha: it says its 192.168.1.3 which is what I want
<Fezzler> Typos_King>> I'll look again.  Any way to run dmesg and only have it return instances of udev?
<Coppered> killer...it will some how have all my email there too.....this is all done automatically?
<chelz> cell: what kind of vpn?
<cell> chelz; do you know how to set the vpn???
<Coppered> chelz u recommend evolution for email client right?
<Losha> NotTooSmart: were you running any kind of firewall on the server?
<cell> ip
<Typos_King> Fezzler:    ... or check also at /var/log/message and /var/log/system
<Purpley> Hey guys if I say a command like sudo /usr/bin/firefox will it launch firefox?
<cell> chelz; ip
<chelz> Coppered: yes, that should work fine. some people like Thunderbird since it's crossplatform
<NotTooSmart> Losha: no
<Snoopy1> so is it possible to get ubuntu on a hp pocket pc?
<chelz> cell: pptp?
<astronut> i have information that is a much more elegant solution for a thread on ubuntuforums.org but i don't have an account and don't feel like getting one just to post - would someone mind making a follow up for me? if so, PM me
<Losha> Purpley: yes, though running firefox as root is considered to be borderline suicidal...
<Typos_King> Fezzler:    ... or check also at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog rather
<cell> chelz;how to change my ip
<Purpley> Losha, Don't I need sudo to enter /usr/bin and launch something?
<__mikem> does anyone know if I can get the new radiance and ambience gtk themes in karmic
<cell> chelz how do i do that ??
<arrrghhh> Losha, yea, i have a gap from 3/4 to 3/9 for that dpkg log... what else would cause rtorrent to segfault from xmlrpc calls?  i didn't update any configs... or really change anything.  this box just sits there chuggin, and i pretty much just update it now and then!
<chelz> cell: you have to get a vpn provider, like you have an internet provider (isp). make sure you pick one that supports linux and they will tell you how to use their vpn.
<chelz> cell: you can use Tor as a free vpn, but it is very slow
<chelz> astronut: the sooner you get an account, the sooner you can start participating more deeply
<Losha> Purpley: only for certain apps, usually those which do system maintenance. For firefox, definitely *not*...
<cell> chelz; can it change my ip ?? tor?
<chelz> cell: yes it can
<chelz> cell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_%28anonymity_network%29
<astronut> chelz: well, since i dont' run ubuntu, the likely hood of me ever wanting to do so again is rather slim
<cell> chelz;ok then help me with that
<Losha> arrrghhh: sorry, I'm kinda out of ideas....
<NotTooSmart> Losha: I lied! looks like transmission-daemon has one built in and it was screwing me up some how. thanks man
<arrrghhh> Losha, i can see why people told me to start with a clean system... blargh.
<Losha> NotTooSmart: good debugging skillz dude...
<Purpley> OH alright
<chelz> cell: follow this: http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<NotTooSmart> Losha: it must have updated on reboot, haha no you figured it out
<Losha> arrrghhh: when all else fails....
<arrrghhh> Losha, what about recompiling around it?  i don't mind recompiling libtorrent, rtorrent, etc... i just ran into an issue when i tried compiling the rtorrent source.
<Coppered> Randome question...is anyone here in Berkeley California?
<Purpley> How do I create a proper symlink again? whats the syntax?
<chelz> Coppered: a lot are probably closeby. there is a Berkeley Linux Users Group you might be interested in
<Typos_King> Purpley:   ln -s ACTUALPATH SYMLINKNAME
<astronut> Purpley: ln -s <target> [<link>]
<Coppered> well im just thinking im here fo ra week..if someone was near by i meet them up for cofffe...they show me around..etc....
<Purpley> Thanks
<cell> chelz; if i download a package using the command line and i am tru where do i go ti install the package?
<Losha> arrrghhh: I've compiled it myself before, it's tedious but should work. And ou could actually get a proper traceback if you compile it with -g...
<scott_ino2> Has anyone ever received this wget error? wget: bad header line:
<chelz> Coppered: try going to one of the Linux User Group (LUG) meetings. they'll show you around for sure. here: http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<Coppered> chelzzzz thanx!
<astronut> chelz: i found a much more elegant solution for getting the movenetworks player working under wine wrt the color issues and i wanted to post it - i don't rub ubuntu it just happens that that's where all the discussion is
<Some_Person> !ops | __mar
<ubottu> __mar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<arrrghhh> Losha, can you help?  i don't get why, but i can't compile rtorrent.  it fails on the make...
<chelz> cell: use the deb repo. "f you're using Ubuntu, don't use the default packages: use our deb repository instead. "
<Typos_King> scott_ino2:  what's the url?   maybe is a binary file?
<Snoopy1> so is it possible to install desktop widgets suck as the "My coke rewards" widget from yahoo widgets?
<Losha> arrrghhh: pastebin the output :-)
<scott_ino2> Typos_King, basically I'm trying to use Wget to call a database rebuild via a web panel
<Coppered> ok it says installatin compete and it is restarting!
<chelz> astronut: it's a good thing to have around since a lot of people run ubuntu and tend to encounter problems users of other distros have.
<arrrghhh> Losha, let me purge everything and go thru recompilling.  it'll probably work this time!
<cell> chelz;how do i do that ?
<Losha> arrrghhh: well, you know where we are...
<scott_ino2> Typos_King, so it's actually a web page, or rather a link on a web page
<astronut> chelz: well, i hate account prolifieration - i use mailing lists rather tahn forums for a reason... i'm not going to register, so oh well i guess
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install ubuntu to an SD card?
<chelz> cell: follow the directions in the 'deb repository' link
<jeeez> how do i edit the order in which the windows are shown in app switcher, compiz?
<arrrghhh> Losha, i appreciate it, thanks.
<Losha> Coppered: plan to go into SF and see some tourist sites....
<Coppered> o m g its not windows!  i think its working!!
<Typos_King> scott_ino2:  .... you want to issue a remote execution using wget hehe....  can't say
<cell> chelz;give me the link
<Coppered> Losha i would love too but i dont have a car
<chelz> astronut: setting up your browser to remember passwords makes that sorta stuff quite easy
<chelz> cell: it's part of the first link i gave you
<Coppered> staying with my siste rher...sshe will take me to some museums i think this weeken.
<astronut> chelz: but that requires sharing that database across the 4-6 computers i use regularly
<scott_ino2> Typos_King, well actually i want to create a cron job to issue the wget execution ;)
<astronut> chelz: and it's more an issue that i just don't like signing up for accounts
<Coppered> haaha i think its working! im loggign in for the first time!!
<Losha> Coppered: well, there *is* public transport
 * astronut shrugs
<Typos_King> scott_ino2:  I know is doable in javascript, using a GET call with an XMLHttpRequest() object, so-called Ajax
<chelz> astronut: firefox at least can work fine with it's preferences being rsync'd across almost any number of machines. but alright
<cell> chelz;Unpacking ike-scan (from .../ike-scan_1.9-3_i386.deb)
<Coppered> i did it!!! ive logged into my first ubuntu linux ever!!
<hmw> can i make Totem not use Overlay? I would like to see the videos transformed properly on the Compiz Cube
<Coppered> its make a noise like im in africa!
<cell> chelz;help me here
<Rave1> Some_Person,  yes you can
<chelz> cell: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu ?
<Coppered> o my god
<Coppered> it did it!
<Some_Person> Rave1: The installer will let me partition it and everything?
<Coppered> F  K
<chelz> cell: if you want to change your IP, you're gonna need to figure out how to follow guides on your own
<seanbrystone2> !yay | Coppered
<Coppered> shit..new computer
<ubottu> Coppered: Glad you made it! :-)
<chelz> Coppered: language
<Some_Person> !language | Coppered
<ubottu> Coppered: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Coppered> thank u all....chelz especially!
<chelz> hah, np
<Coppered> wow ok ill be back in a bit
<Coppered> this is awesome
<Rave1> Some_Person,  yes that is what I use for my eeepc
<b_a_r7> coppered: freebsd works better i would say
<scott_ino2> Typos_King, this is on an embedded linux system so lol
<Typos_King> Coppered:   are you sure you don't want to lay down for a while with an icepack on your forehead?   I mean..... it looks like it :P~
<scott_ino2> Typos_King, thanks for the help though
<skraps> Coppered: I can talk about self pleasure and you cant cuss, roflmao
<Coppered> question.....its asking me something
<Chaosmeika> During install from WUBI and 9.10 Live CD. Error during installation is error_code + 0x73/0x80. What should I look at in order to correct the problem to install?
<Some_Person> Rave1: How small can the SD card be?
<kandinski> thanks IdleOne
<Losha> skraps: actually, you can't, and if you persist, you'll just get banned....
<Rave1> Some_Person,  I have eeebuntu on a 4GB  SDHC
<chelz> Chaosmeika: it might be the nVidia PCI video card causing problems
<Some_Person> Rave1: Cool. That's the only size SD card I have
<Losha> Chaosmeika: google the error code and see what turns up...
<claws> Ho Can i connect webcab through USB ? i hav e plugged it in... nothing pops up ? plz help
<Rave1> Some_Person,  Is it HC
<Some_Person> Rave1: Yes
<switch10_> When I open a terminal and list the files and folders, I am in the root directory, not my /home/username directory.  How do I fix this?
<Typos_King> "Ho Can i connect "?    /me looks for "Ho"s in the channel
<chelz> Chaosmeika: try adding the grub param   nomodeset
<hmw> claws: it probably is already activated... type dmesg (or sudo dmesg) in the terminal to check system messages about your cam. Next step is finding a webcam app. Any preferences?
<Some_Person> switch10_: You mean by default you are in / instead of ~ ?
<switch10_> Some_Person: yup
<Chaosmeika> chelz: How do I go about doing that? Novice linux user.
<switch10_> Some_Person: I have a root account as well
<Losha> switch10_: which user did you login as?
<scott_ino2> Typos_King, yeah this is an embedded linux system so can't do much on it commands are limited
<Typos_King> switch10:   cd ~;   :)
<Rave1> Some_Person,  just remember all the same rules for any flashdrive apply
<switch10_> Losha: my user name
<Some_Person> Rave1: "rules"?
<Losha> switch10_: what happens if you type cd ~username like Typos_King said?
<switch10_> in User settings, my home directory is mounted properly.  I don't understand why this has happened
<chelz> Chaosmeika: ah i'm not experienced with grub2, but on grub1 when you are in the grub menu, highlight the ubuntu line you want to boot, press "e", then go to the line starting with "kernel" and put that at the end
<switch10_> Losha: it brings me to my /home directory like it should do by default
<sebi_`> switch10_: echo $HOME
<Rave1> Some_Person,  swap is not a good idea,,, Ext 2 is considered safer than 3 or 4 by some people
<switch10_> sebi_`: /home/dave
<sebi_`> switch10_: well, cd ~ then
<Some_Person> Rave1: I don't need swap (my HD can deal with that). Why ext2 over 3/4 though?
<switch10_> My home is on its own partition if that helps at all
<sebi_`> switch10_: you most likely opened a root terminal in nautilus
<claws> hmw, hmm..i did that but it comes of a bunch of things i dont have qlue about
<Rave1> Some_Person,  something about journaling if I remember correctly
<klam7> hey guys, is there a way to add multiple virtual ips in ubuntu instead of adding them one by one?
<switch10_> sebi_`: when I go to apps>accesories>terminal it works correctly
<Some_Person> Rave1: Well, ext2 has no journaling, while ext3 and ext4 do
<hmw> claws: don't let yourself get confused about all the cryptic stuff... 1) you will see stuff, you understand every now and then 2) you will learn the rest over time. ... did you see something about your web cam?
<coordinador> hi
<Typos_King> switch10_;    how about a 'whoami'?
<coordinador> i have a problem
<sebi_`> switch10_: obviously
<jefimenko> ubuntu provides a way to change the subpixel order in the System -> Preferences -> Appearance menu, in the Fonts tab and in the Details button. I have two monitors and each uses a different subpixel order, so fonts render ugly on one vs. the other. Does anyone know if it's possible to set different subpixel order on each monitor?
<Rave1> Some_Person,  that is the point
<coordinador> where is the ubuntu.restricted-modules package in karmic???
<coordinador> i mean linux-restricted-modules
<switch10_> sebi_`: How do I make a keyboard short cut to open a terminal then?
<sebi_`> switch10_: install nautilus-actions, it will install shortcuts for opening a terminal
<Some_Person> Rave1: Can the same ubuntu installation (on an SD) be used on 2 computers (I don't actually need to be able to do this, though it would be handy)?
 * Typos_King dashes
<claws> hmw, yes
<Rave1> Some_Person,  I am  not sure with ubuntu never used it that way
<claws> hmw, failed to initialize the device
<switch10_> sebi_`: I/ve always had gnome-terminal linked to a keyboard shortcut and it worked fine before.
<arrrghhh> Losha, you've gotta be kidding me... i guess i was skipping a step.  it's working.  thanks!!
<Losha> arrrghhh: :-)
<Coppered> ok im confused :) i am updating to the latest version of Firefox...when i do that...and it extracts...is it extracting the program....or the installer that will install the update?
<klam7> anyone?
<arrrghhh> Losha, i'm just glad i didn't have to switch clients!
<Rave1> Some_Person,  give me a bit I will try  something
<chelz> Coppered: you should use ubuntuzilla for later firefoxes, not the one that comes from mozilla
<Some_Person> Rave1: ok
<Coppered> good save
<Coppered> thanks
<Coppered> :)
<xangua> Coppered: to instal the latest stable fx use either the 'firefox-stable-ppa' or 'ubuntuzilla' repos
<florez> connected
<guitarman888> hello :D
<claws> Guys... how do i set up a webcan ?
<chelz> Coppered: http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<jsec> chelz: doesn't ubuntu provide firefox updates automatically?
<qaa> visit new server /server -m irc.saknet.biz.tm:6667 6697-ssl
<qaa> visit new server /server -m irc.saknet.biz.tm:6667 6697-ssl
<qaa> visit new server /server -m irc.saknet.biz.tm:6667 6697-ssl
<FloodBot2> qaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seanbrystone2> !ops | qaa
<ubottu> qaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hmw> claws: you dont need to setup a web cam... you need to find a program that uses it
<chelz> jsec: they do but at a fixed version. for later updates require other means.
<arrrghhh> Coppered, the coolest thing about ubuntu and linux in general?  for the most part, you don't have to go and download the latest firefox!
<hmw> claws: do you just want to play with the cam, or do you want to use a certain app with it?
<chelz> Coppered: if you don't need the latest firefox for something specifically, it's generally good to just go with what ubuntu provides
<klam7> anyone know how to add virtual ips from 192.168.2.150-200 to the network interface in one block isntead of adding them one by one?
<Coppered> hmmm
<guitarman888> ubuntu netbook remix ships with some program called "cheese" for webcams
<chelz> klam7: what are you trying to do?
<arrrghhh> Coppered, or anything else for that matter.  the repos keep every package updated.
<Coppered> arrgyy......how id o that
<Coppered> ok
<jsec> chelz: as in only major releases? i'm kinda curious.
<claws> hmw, i just want to gettit work
<Coppered> ur saying i have the latest version for ubuntu
<Coppered> and it jsut stays that way
<Coppered> ya i need to go to Linux Meeting
<guitarman888> I have a question. when is ubuntu 10.04  planned for? the end of april?
<florez> ping
<Coppered> what is Ubuntuzilla???
<arrrghhh> Coppered, there's like a 28,000 some package repo that ubuntu connects to by default.
<arrrghhh> Coppered, don't forget, google is your friend :D
<jsec> guitarman888, try #ubuntu+1
<chelz> Coppered: a managed way to install newer mozilla stuff
<klam7> chelz, ubuntu ip is 192.168.2.150, i want to add the ips from 192.168.2.151 to 192.168.2.200 to it as well
<b_a_r7> eny 1 know of a freebsd irc server port
<guitarman888> ok jsec
<hmw> claws: it probably is already working. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<chelz> jsec: ubuntu picks a version of most packages to support, then that version doesn't change, ubuntu just releases security fixes but no new features
<klam7> chelz, i know how to add them one by one, but like in freebsd, theres a way to add a whole ip block or a range of ips
<Coppered> i have no idea what im doing here :)
<jsec> chelz, gotcha. thx.
<Coppered> ok i have to install ubuntu
<Coppered> zilla
<claws> hmw, any cam software good to try out
<chelz> klam7: you can write a script to generate all the necessary stuff for /etc/network/interfaces
<Coppered> how do i add a repository?...just type in a line of code?
<arrrghhh> Coppered, you can add stuff to the repo's
<hmw> claws: please read the page i linked
<Coppered> i never heard of  repo in my life......how i find my repos
<seanbrystone2> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<arrrghhh> Coppered, there's a couple of ways.  you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list, or the "gui" way thru synaptic
<chelz> klam7: this has info about virtual IPs  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Chaosmeika> chelz: Will attempt. Wish me luck.
<klam7> chelz, hmm i dont think im going to be able to write a script to do something like that
<Rave1> Some_Person,  the
<Coppered> should i instill Mac4Lin first?
<jsec> Coppered: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Coppered> will it make my life easier?
<Some_Person> Rave1: ...
<chelz> Coppered: probably not
<Coppered> k
<Coppered> heeheh
<arrrghhh> Coppered, ubuntu comes pre-loaded with repo's.  it's where you get all your updates - but unlike windows which just updates windows, ubuntu (and linux) updates all come thru the repo's - so all packages you have installed and the OS get updated.
<chelz> Coppered: ubuntu does come with firefox btw
<Coppered> mine did chelz
<Coppered> i have firecfox right here
<chelz> Coppered: yeah. like that. for any software you need you should rarely have to look anywhere besides the Software Center
<Rave1> Some_Person,  theSD  booted in my other laptop but the screen res is totally off and unusable
<Coppered> k
<arrrghhh> Coppered, he's saying firefox is included with ubuntu... just like evolution.
<hmw> claws: i cant suggest an app, since i dont know, what you want to do. I use skype with my webcam (it needs some trick to get it working, though)
<Coppered> k
<Coppered> is skype included?
<Some_Person> Rave1: I'm going to say that means it may work with unexpected side effects
<shellfish> hey guys im in an iphone and its really hard to keep talks in this fast talkkin chan. so to make it simple, could anybody make me a really quick google favour ? i cant search just need to know how to rrstart ipod touch i know this isnt the place but i can just access irc and cant join other chans than the ones i got curremtly installed plz pm me i can follow up talks in this little screen and plus i dont wanna disturb the channel thankss
<hmw> Coppered: no, but you can download a .deb for skype from their web site
<Rave1> Some_Person,  as it was setup  for the eeepc    and yes to your remark
<Coppered> where do i see how much space is on my HD free?
<guitarman888> use nautilus
<guitarman888> or how ever its spelled
<chelz> Coppered: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<trism> Coppered: df -h
<arrrghhh> shellfish, seriously?  you can chat but not google?  gimmie a break.
<guitarman888> open to any directory, and look at the bottom
<shellfish> i nees to restart the browaer safari actually not the ipod im really sorry for disturbing ubuntu
<modprobe> Coppered, applications, accesories, disk usage analyzer
<chelz> Coppered: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<Coppered> thanks u 2
<TiZ> Hi. Is the use of the ubuntu netbook edition launcher on other distributions supported here?
<ShazbotMcNasty> NO
<ShazbotMcNasty> actually idk
<chelz> Coppered: just searching in the Software Center should have almost everything. if something doesn't come up after you searched for it, then you might have to look elsewhere. but that should be very rare.
<Coppered> ok
<Coppered> looking for skype now
<modprobe> in ubuntu 9.10, does movie player play avi files out of the box?
<claws> hmw, i have opened skype...
<chelz> TiZ: unfortunately no. that would be a support issue for the project itself.
<claws> hmw, now what ?
<jsec> modprobe, not that i'm aware of. vlc does though.
<hmw> claws: what Ubuntu version?
<shellfish> arrrg i said its hard to explain just accept it or not if you dpnt wana help please dont make me write all this in a 2 inch screen trust me its not easy
<TiZ> chelz: Okay. Thank you. :)
<claws> hmw, 9.10
<modprobe> jsec, k thanks.
<Big_Mig> using Karmic - all of a sudden when i play video it is black and white with blue
<jsec> shellfish, i already sent you a msg.
<Big_Mig> with movies or music visualizations
<chelz> !ot | shellfish
<ubottu> shellfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arrrghhh> modprobe, use vlc, it plays pretty much anything out of the box.
<Coppered> is my computer 32 bit or 64?
<hmw> claws: i am not very firm with 9.10, i use 9.04. I believe it will crash. Let's find out. Just open Skype, go to Options (ctrl + O), go to "Video Devices" and click test in the top right area
<claws> hmw, im in there
<hmw> claws: perhaps you need to choose your webcam first (left of that test area)
<chelz> Coppered: did you burn the i386 or amd64 disc?
<Coppered> no idea...
<Coppered> i think i386
<chelz> Coppered: probably 32bit then
<Coppered> ya
<chelz> Coppered: that is most likely. yes.
<Big_Mig> anybody?
<shellfish> jsec now it leta me join ubuntu offtopic i see i cant either receive pm could you tell me in ubuntu-offtopic thxx man
<shellfish> sry chelz for disturbing
<Coppered> ok so once i download the Skype DEB file.....what do i do with it....just double click on it?
<Big_Mig>  using Karmic - all of a sudden when i play video it is black and white with blue
<claws> hmw, it doesnt allow me to change webcam
<chelz> !repeat | Big_Mig
<ubottu> Big_Mig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<chelz> Big_Mig: are you on 64bit?
<Big_Mig> not 32
<Big_Mig> 32
<Scunizi> how do I restart the sound system in Kubuntu?  Is it the same as Ubuntu? sudo service pulseaudio restart?
<hmw> claws: i have only one option there, too... try the "test" button. I expect some strange image. Does it work properly per chance?
<chelz> Big_Mig: upgrade or fresh install?
<chelz> Scunizi: try it :)
<Big_Mig> upgrade from 9.04
<Big_Mig> worked before
<chelz> Big_Mig: that is a known issue
<Big_Mig> is it noted somewhere? sorry big noob here
<chelz> Big_Mig: Fixing the hue on totem should fix it
<claws> hmw, i dont have any options there...as if it doesnt detect my webcam
<chelz> Big_Mig: Totem aka Media Player / Preferences / Display / Hue slider - set to the middle, or just press 'reset to defaults'.
<Scunizi> chelz: it returns "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions".. same with using sudo and not
<hmw> claws: "enable skype video" close options, open again
<Thuuuugs> Hi - just upgraded from Ubuntu Server 9.04 to Ubuntu 10.4 (Lucid), all went fine - did the update through apt-get update/upgrade but now when rebooting server and trying to login via SSH im getting "connection refused" - server is repsonding to pings tho
<chelz> Scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816159
<hmw> claws: "enable skype video", click APPLY,  close options, open again
<claws> hmw, nope..still no option
<jsec> !lucid | Thuuuugs
<ubottu> Thuuuugs: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<claws> hmw, driver issue ?
<Coppered> Help:  I have put the Skype DEB file on my desktop....i have doubled clicked it to install it...and it tells me......Error: Dependecy is not satisfiable: libqt4-dbus(>= 4.4.3)
<Coppered> Ideas???
<claws> hmw, usb drivers... ?
<hmw> claws: possible... next step would be trying the "Cheese" program - ...
<chelz> Thuuuugs: that's not how to upgrade
<chelz> Thuuuugs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29
<hmw> claws: sudo apt-get install cheese
<claws> hmw, installing  :)
<Thuuuugs> chelz: I dont have a GUI, aka server so all cli
<chelz> Coppered: try putting that error into google and seeing what comes up :)
<Coppered> thanks
<Coppered> doing so now
<hmw> claws: Cheese seems to come with its own built-in drivers. It worked for me, even if normal webcam programs wouldnt. You will find it in Applications / Graphics / Cheese Webcam Booth (or similar)
<fr33mind> hi
<CaptainBland> Hello, all.  Anyone have any idea why Ubuntu 9.10 shuts down (I don't mean crash, I mean, it turns OFF) on login after installing the nVidia driver?
<fr33mind> where can i find rhythmbox config files?
<Scunizi> chelz: thanks.. didn't work though.  I think something stuck on boot because it normally works.. will have to reboot to see.
<claws> hmw, drivers are ok... " Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:08c1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Fusion "
<hecresper> hi.  i'm going to install the awn dock, so i got rid of the panel that shows the open apps buttons.  how do i add it to the top panel?
<testpage> i created a group called ftpgroup and added all the people that i wanted in it, im using proftpd, for some reason i still cannot connect to server, any ideas of where i might be going wrong at, here is my proftpd config file http://www.pastie.org/864398
<hmw> claws: indeed, that sounds very fine... i have another joker for skype, but later. try cheese and see, if it works
<chelz> Big_Mig: try moving the slider until the colors look normal
<jsec> hecresper, right-click top panel, add to panel, window list
<xangua> fr33mind: ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<fr33mind> xangua, thanks
<hecresper> jsec, thanks, could not remember the name of that feature :)
<jsec> np
<chelz> Scunizi: if you still have issues, this might help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Big_Mig> Chelz your awesome. had to completely lower hue
<arrrghhh> can i sort by size with du?  all my disk space is disappearing, but i don't know where to!
<Big_Mig> i guess default isnt default
<Scunizi> chelz: thanks.. but it typically works.. just an anomaly
<claws> hmw, it says ..No camera found.. and in option i dont have the option to change cam.. there is zero cam to choose from
<hmw> claws: hmm... *thinking*
<chelz> claws: what is model number and brand of your computer
<chelz> arrrghhh: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<arrrghhh> chelz, this is on my headless server.
<claws> hmw, Dell inspiron 630m
<ez> Hello Ubuntu... Display problems
<chelz> arrrghhh: du -hcs /* perhaps
<hmw> claws: i am not sure, what's wrong. Is it not supported? Something else? Perhaps another USB device is "eating" up all USB bandwidth. Try to plug it in allone, no other USB devices.
<trism> arrrghhh: du | sort -nr > usage.txt
<chelz> arrrghhh: you can sort dh output with awk
<chelz> ah or that
<arrrghhh> sweet, thanks!
<Hathadar> in that command, what does the > do?
<chelz> Hathadar: it does what's called "piping" to a file
<claws> hmw, it is the only usb i have on this laptop :)
<chelz> Hathadar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28Unix%29
<hmw> claws: is anything else plugged to USB?
<xyzxyzxyz> arrrghhh: du -s * | sort -n
<Guest87763> I tried to connect my dell inspiron 1150 to my t.v. and the screen gave me a log out and log back in option... now i can't boot passed the terminal
<claws> hmw, nope
<xyzxyzxyz> arrrghhh: or sort -nr
<arrrghhh> xyzxyzxyz, thank you.
<hmw> claws: stand by
<claws> hmw, aight :)
<xyzxyzxyz> no problem ::)
<Coppered> does anyone know what the libqt4-network is...and how i install these?
<Coppered> anything to do with libqt4
<Guest87763> Anyone how i can get ubunutu to boot past the terminal
<trism> Coppered: what version of ubuntu are you on? these should all be in the repo
<Coppered> the latest
<Coppered> im strying to install siype
<Guest87763> Karmic... fully updated
<Coppered> hmmm
<Coppered> wait
<trism> Coppered: if you use gdebi i should automatically get the deps
<chelz> Coppered: try installing all of your updates
<Guest87763> i get warning when sudo gdm
<Coppered> how do i do that
<hmw> claws: i found a forum entry, marked as "SOLVED" and they use the same thing, i was refering earlier (the skype joker)... so letz do this. First check out, if it really helps: type in terminal: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype 			 		
<Coppered> updates?
<Coppered> where i go f
<Coppered> for that
<FloodBot2> Coppered: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> Coppered: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<chelz> Coppered: you might also have an icon in the upper right
<Coppered> o wow
<Coppered> its got 246 selected
<Coppered> ok ill just let this boy run
<Coppered> clicking install updates
<mmattice> Coppered: the FloodBot2 already suggested you not use enter as punctuation.
<chelz> Coppered: after finishing an install, it's best to install all the updates before doing anything else really
<Andys^> hi guys. I am trying to set gnome to let me use ALT + F keys to do workplace switching. i set them up in Keyboard Shortcuts but its having no effect, even after a reboot
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok now Im really puzzled. My webcam mic was all noisy when recording so I tried my USB headset that used to work just find but has the same noise when recording or nothing at all. Havemt tried my integrated sound card mic input yet though.
<seanbrystone2> haha finally someone got __mar k-lined
<chelz> Coppered: btw i got the updates idea from the comments in the blog post i got as a first result i got here: http://www.google.com/search?q=Dependecy+is+not+satisfiable%3A+libqt4-dbus(>%3D+4.4.3)
<Coppered> chelz....this will auto update everything...on its own yes......its running now.
<Coppered> yes ur the best chelz
<Coppered> :)
<Coppered> no question..i undersand you clearly!
<Coppered> this would never have happened without u ....none of it.
<chelz> Coppered: just you could have figured that out if you had read the comments after googling
<meowbuntu> hi anyone heare used tinycore alongside ubuntu 9.10. i heard it wwas not possable, as ubuntu uses grub 2.
<Coppered> im highly add...dyslecix and rather random
<chelz> Coppered: be sure you go to one of those Berkeley LUGs
<Coppered> im trying
<Coppered> yes
<Coppered> i will go
<meowbuntu> Coppered, can i pm you then
<claws> hmw, nothing happened
<LinuxGuy2009> Im gonna try my built in card and see if that works at all.
<Coppered> anyone can PM me....as long as ur not attacking me.
<sambagirlx> morning. i installed ebox via the synapse program manager. i didnt have time to do the configuration steps at that point. how can i start up the configuration again?
<Coppered> meow...ur looking for Ubuntu help :/?
<CaptainBland> Ubuntu 9.10 is shutting my computer off as soon as I log in, after I install the nvidia driver.  Any ideas?
<hmw> claws: hmm... when starting skype, there was no error message in the terminal, i suppose?
<livingroom> Need help resolving dependency issue, I'm trying to install testdrive but apt-get complains : testdrive: Depends: cpu-checker but it is not installable
<livingroom> Using Ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<Gemmazz> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268274981.jpg does my ass look big?
<claws> hmw, no
<hmw> claws: then I am out of knowledge :(
<GeekyGator> Is this an acceptable place to ask for help?
<hmw> claws: i am not sure, if v4lcompat is installed. try sudo apt-get install libv4l
<chelz> !ask GeekyGator
<seanbrystone2> | missing there :)
<brjann> sambagirlx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<sambagirlx> thanks brjann
<brjann> sambagirlx: sure thing
<coldfire> what is the "lost+found" folder for and can i delete it?
<chelz> CaptainBland: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795997
<upp> hi everybody, i need help to set up my new usb wlan card:linksys wusb100
<claws> hmw, could not find package
<chelz> !ask | GeekyGator
<ubottu> GeekyGator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hmw> claws: I just checked... it is built in in my 9.04
<lastent> hi, I installed apache but I don't want it ti autostart when I turn on my oc, what can I do?
<sambagirlx> looks like i have to reinstall it
<sambagirlx> bbl
<rob_p> lastent: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<hmw> claws: Sorry, I cant help further. Perhaps someone else in here. Write down  the LD_PRELOAD line i gave you for skype, you will need it in case you get your webcam going. Skype cant work with v2 of the driver
<chelz> coldfire: the ext series of filesystems uses those folders to put files recovered after a fsck is required. they are best left alone.
<brjann> coldfire: lost+found is where the filesystem repair utilities puts files (or pieces of files) that can't be gotten to otherwise. i'd leave it be.
<coldfire> thanks
<Fezzler> okay, I have a "udevd[442]: invalid SUBSYSTEM operation" error at boot
<chelz> claws: what is the nature of your ubuntu problem?
<hmw> chelz: claws' webcam wont work. We tried "cheese" and skype with that certain LD_PRELOAD with no success
<Fezzler> "udevd[442]: invalid rule 'etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom.rules:1
<Fezzler> Do I just delete that file?
<hmw> chelz: the webcam shows up in dmesg apperently
<chelz> ah right webcams. those are not easy.
<claws> chelz , any idea ?
<denis-k> Does anybody have any experience with ATI Mobility Radeon 7500's?
<upp> hi everybody, i need help to set up my new usb wlan card:linksys wusb100, how can i have his chipset name
<claws> chelz , drivers are installed
<snaiper> Hi! Could someone give me an advice: Can't reboot my notebook!
<snaiper> what should I do?
<hmw> snaiper: perhaps CTRL-ALT-DELETE ?
<snaiper> :D nice
<hmw> snaiper: or sudo init 6
<snaiper> But already tried
<chili555> upp, what does lsusb say it is, especially its usb.id, something like 123e:456a
<brjann> lastent: the simplest way is to remove the executable bit from the apache init script:   sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/apache2
<hecresper> help: ive installed simdock, added the lanchers i want on it,  they disappear when closing/reopening simdock.
<Traveler8> hi
<snaiper> it is shutting down and then stops with the message: Restarting system
<snaiper> and do nothing
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Ive tried recording from webcam mic, USB headset, and regular headset through onboard sound card and all record with a buzzing noise along with the audio and its just as loud as the recorded sound and makes the recorded sound so you cant understand what I say. I removed pulseaudio in this 9.04 installation and am now using just alsa and Im not sure what else could be the cause. Any ideas?
<snaiper> afther it
<chelz> claws: replace some_user with your user:    sudo adduser some_user video
<Traveler8> hi
<Traveler8> yo
<hecresper> what up Traveler8
<meowbuntu> hi anyone heare used tinycore alongside ubuntu 9.10. i heard it wwas not possable, as ubuntu uses grub 2.
<upp> chili555: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1737:0078 Linksys
<chili555> upp, jus sec, i am searching
<hmw> snaiper: hmm... sounds like problems with power management to me, i can't solve that one really. It should be safe to turn off power after this message appears, though.
<chelz> LinuxGuy2009: http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Troubleshooting_Recordings
<Traveler8> anyone know how to send email with postfix?
<chelz> LinuxGuy2009: http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Troubleshooting_Recordings#Background_hum_or_hiss
<chelz> Traveler8: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<chelz> meowbuntu: as long as you maintain the grub boot list yourself, it's totally possible.
<claws> chelz , i set as root.. didnt work
<chelz> meowbuntu: if you want, you can set ubuntu up to use grub1
<chelz> claws: no, don't use root, use the name of your user
<chili555> upp, this guy says he has the magic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8591348&postcount=6
<LinuxGuy2009> Its not in audacity specifically. Its in sound recorder and cheese too,
<meowbuntu> !!!SSSS
<chelz> LinuxGuy2009: same troubleshooting applies
<claws> chelz , didnt work
<upp> chili555:thanks
<Guest87763> Hello Ubuntu... Display problems
<chili555> upp, np
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah well I know what Im doing. im not so sure if Ubuntu knows what its doing. This is so basic and it doesnt work. Thats lame.
<Guest87763> anyone can tell me how to reset my display setting to default on ubuntu 9.10?
<Guest87763> I can boot from live flash drive but not direct from hd
<LinuxGuy2009> I can monitor them in real time and hear myself just fine.
<hmw> I would like Totem to display a video correctly transformed in Compiz Cube while it rotates. Totem seems to use some Overlay mode. How can I make it display the video in "frame buffer mode"?
<Soli> Am I the only one who see the word 'top' at the left side of Ubuntu's official website? http://www.ubuntu.com
<LinuxGuy2009> Soli: Yes your the only one.
<xangua> hmw: gstreamer-properties ; in the Video tab select X window system(X11/XShm/Xv
<Fezzler> "udevd[442]: invalid rule 'etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom.rules:1"  at boot.  Do I simply delete the file?
<claws> is there a good tinyxp out there for vm use ? any tips?
<TxPitou> evening to all
<Soli> LinuxGuy2009: Damn, that mean my firefox is fucked up somehow...
<TxPitou> Soli: cant you just apt-get remove --purge firefox and then apt-get install ?
<Dr_Willis> claws:  thers dozens of variants of 'tinyxp' out. Of course none of them are exactly legaly.
<Soli> TxPitou: Well, I have a bunch of addons, I'd rather not.. But I guess I'll have to!
<hmw> xangua: thanks, i had to use the other X option: "X Window System (No Xv)" though.
<TxPitou> Soli: i though the add-ono are in the ~/.mozilla/firefox user folder
<brjann> Fezzler: i would recommend against "simply" removing files in /etc causing errors ;) the :1 at the end of that line probably indicates that whatever it's complaining about is the first line in that file
<Guest87763> how do i boot past the ubuntu terminal
<Guest87763> help with display?
<TxPitou> Guest87763: you mean get in gui ? which gui do you want to use
<brjann> Fezzler: so you might just try commenting that line out by placing a # at the beginning
<Dr_Willis> !details | Guest87763
<ubottu> Guest87763: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<abdat> hi room
<livingroom> !ask!ask
<Soli> Hmm, hey, what up? I see the glich on www.unbutu.com on my Windows machine too! It ain't my firefox!
<soreau> hmw: It should work with xv.. which driver are you using?
<hmw> xangua: omg it's full of slow! any ideas? (my pc is old) or do i have to live with it
<TxPitou> Soli: what glitch ?
<hmw> soreau: it works with Xv... xangua told me to use "X window system(X11/XShm/Xv"
<leagris> has nyone successfull experience with btrfs. I have not so funny available space bug issues and kernel bugs?
<livingroom> !details testdrive
<Soli> TxPitou: That one: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZyQ5TWoq.html
<anto9us> Soli: there's some redundant text visible when zoomed out. I think you're seeing part of that.
<Soli> The word 'Ubuntu' and 'top' are floating in the middle of no where.
<hmw> soreau: is Xv basically that slow? i have a pentium D and the vid plays at 2 fps or so... my Celeron was better at this
<livingroom> Having trouble installing testdrive on Karmic 9.10 64bit,
<TxPitou> Soli dunno, I dont have it with Chrome
<hmw> Soli: LOL you are using IE
<hmw> Soli: highly recommended: Firefox + NoScript AddOn
<Soli> hmw: Yeah, I though it was firefox that was fucked up, turn out it's not my firefox's fault.
<Soli> I see it with Chrome too.
<hmw> Soli: IE is crap, and I dont say that, because I hate Microsoft. It _is_ crap.
<TxPitou> Soli: if your firefox in windows has the same addons then icould still be an addon of firefox caussing it
<Guest87763> i'm trying to get in gui gnome... i am running ubuntu 9.10... when i turn the computer on it only goes to a terminal... just before this i tried to connect to my t.v which i have done before and can still do via live flash drive running 9.10
<TxPitou> Guest87763: try typing 'startx' what does it do ?
<anto9us> Soli: yes, that's part of a larger paragraph, same text as is now in the image with the grey background
<anto9us> Soli: please try to keep language family friendly, thanks
<hmw> Soli: Tx Pitou is right... some addons in Firefox might mess up displaying. But when I saw the screen shot, I was like "no wonder, its IE"
<TxPitou> hmw: you biased ;)
<hmw> TxPitou: no, expirienced
<leagris> Please I encounter a kernel crash and size issue with btrfs on Karmic. See: http://pastebin.ca/1832949
<TxPitou> hmw: grins...
<Guest87763> @TxPitou- "cannot connect to server x
<hmw> TxPitou: even IE8 still has graphical bugs, i am serious. the software is not good.
<TxPitou> hmw: wrong forum to talk about IE
<xyzxyzxyz> Soli: you could try to find out where the "top" and "ubuntu" come from with the firebug-addon
<Zenker> can someone tell me how to hide my ip address in xchat?
<TxPitou> Guest87763: humm well looks like your gnome is buggered, you could try to reinstall it I guess
<Guest87763> @TxPitou-WOW!!!
<TxPitou> Guest87763: what ??
<Guest87763> that far... I can get it up great with live flash drive and even connect to the t.v.
<Guest87763> how do i reinstall gnome
<Soli> www.ubuntu.com glich. (firefox): http://imagebin.ca/view/lw6VNIy.html (chrome): http://imagebin.ca/view/vqvK1-v5.html and (ie): http://imagebin.ca/view/ZyQ5TWoq.html
<anto9us> Guest87763: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hmw> soli: your'e probably running windows, aren't you?
<TxPitou> Guest sudo apt-get install ubutu-desktop
<TxPitou> hmw: lol your focus on 'windows' arent ya.?
<hmw> TxPitou: no
<hmw> Soli: If this is for real, i'd ask in ##windows
<hmw> TxPitou: look at the screen shots
<Guest87763> @TxPitou-" the ubuntu desktop is already the newest version"
<TxPitou> hmw: hes using firefox in linux, he stated earlier (when you were not here or busy blabing about how bad ie was) that he got the same issue in IE on his windows box
<Dunkirk> I've installed newer versions of programs from other repos, then deleted the repo. How do I find the packages that could be reverted to "stock" versions?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so it looks like in Ubuntu I cant use the webcam video and mic together. If I use my USB headset I can record audio with audacity and then sync them up in kdenlive. Is this pretty common?
<brjann> !cloak > zenker
<ubottu> zenker, please see my private message
<rastasean> hello everyone. i am looking for assistance with my dual monitor setup and ati radeon hd 4350 card. when my 23" monitor is set to max res (1920*1080), about 2" all the way around are missing
<LinuxGuy2009> The webcam in my Dell Mini 10v works both together. Im not sure why this one wont.
<anto9us> Dunkirk: run synaptic package manager and click installed local or obselete, I think they should appear in amongst those
<rastasean> this is odd. anyone know about video driver issues?
<quickard> rastasean: what kind of card?
<LinuxGuy2009> quickard:  He just said ati radeon hd 4350
<rastasean> quickard, ati radeon hd 4350
<quickard> =/
<rastasean> :)
<Dunkirk> anto9us: I see what you're talking about.
<hmw> rastasean: earlier radeon cards had memory limits causing similar problems. perhaps you can find something on the web regarding max_texture_size or so
<TxPitou> Guest87763: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then install it again ?
<Dunkirk> But I was looking for a dpk-? command of some sort.
<rastasean> hmw, the odd thing is it was working monday prior to a re-install of ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<anto9us> rastasean: have you tried the settings on the monitor itself?
<TxPitou> Guest87763:  hang on... what video card you using ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Dunkirk: Just know what apps you installed from other repos and remove them and reinstall them.
<rastasean> anto9us, yes, i didn't change anything in the regard. further, when the ati drivers are removed, the entire screen fills up but just mushed down slightly
<rastasean> monitor is hanns*g 23"
<quickard> I had a similar problem on my machine, I have a nvidia card though. finally got it by messing with the hz
<rastasean> quickard, hz being horizontal?
<Dunkirk> LinuxGuy2009: Well, that's kind of the problem. I'm not sure what I had that pulled in the newer versions of some packages that gave me a problem, so I don't know what else is lurking.
<anto9us> rastasean: I have found when timings are a bit different that monitor needs adjusting via its OSD Menu
<Dunkirk> I don't know what I don't know. :-/
<LinuxGuy2009> Dunkirk: Well thats what happens when you introduce new repos. Its your responsibility to keep track. If problems arise then they are self inflicted.
<oem> Hello!!!
<rastasean> there is very little for me to change, anto9us in the menu system
<major_redhat> what are the most common terminal lines to check my hardware
<LinuxGuy2009> Dunkirk: Perhaps restore a recent backup and go from there.
<rastasean> in fact, i can't adjust hz
<Dunkirk> LinuxGuy2009: Dude, that's bullcrap. The POINT of a package manager is to KEEP TRACK of this. I KNOW there's a way to do this. I just don't have the incantation on Ubuntu.
<anto9us> rastasean: is there a reset option in there?
<Dunkirk> This stuff was CAKE on Gentoo.
<LinuxGuy2009> Dunkirk: Well your not in Gentoo anymore toto.
<quickard> rastasean: In my driver settings I can adjust the operating hz of the display card
<Guest87763> @TxPitou-i just need to get to the desktop or change the video settings from the terminal... i can get on great with and without the t.v. with the flash card... Stumped
<rastasean> anto9us, yes and i just did that. nothing changed. i'm going to reboot because i recently deleted the ati drivers. brb
<Dunkirk> LinuxGuy2009: Well played.
<LinuxGuy2009> Dunkirk: But seriously what excactly are you trying to do. Ill give it an honest shot.
<claptrap> Mmk! So, I'm trying to change the default file manager in GNOME on 9.10 to Krusader. I'm not having a whole lot of luck.
<claptrap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<major_redhat> something that would help identify the version of my motherboard
<claptrap> If I just change all the instances of Thunar in that to Krusader, should that work?
<anto9us> major_redhat: lshw
<LinuxGuy2009> Or just leave that works too. hehe
<hmw> major_redhat: lshw, lspci, lsusb, dmesg
<major_redhat> anto9us, hmw, thanks
<TxPitou> major_redhat: boot in bios... best bet
<major_redhat> TxPitou: yeah but BIOS isnt as detailed as lshw is
<Death_> hello?
<ShazbotMcNasty> how to uninstall a compiled program? \
<major_redhat> TxPitou: but thanks anyways
<TxPitou> major_redhat: what are you looking for ?
<hmw> ShazbotMcNasty: thar is usually tricky - if youre lucky, the make file contains an uninstall option
<Death_> i am just starting UBUNTU... i have downloaded, set my prefrences, but now when i reboot, it isnt letting me open Ubuntu?
<Death_> i am just starting UBUNTU... i have downloaded, set my prefrences, but now when i reboot, it isnt letting me open Ubuntu?
<major_redhat> wanted to know what the chipset was for my motherboard
<LinuxGuy2009> Death_: 9.10?
<major_redhat> so that i can hopefully find a replacement CPU for it
<Death_> Yes LinuxGuy2009
<ShazbotMcNasty> Death_, is there a error?
<ShazbotMcNasty> or just blank screen?
<Death_> no
<LinuxGuy2009> Death_: Yeah thats pretty common on the systems I tested too.
<Death_> i rebot, it opens windows
<TxPitou> major_redhat: what brand is motherboard, many manufacturers (intel , asus for examples) have web site interface that can "probe and get you full details on your chipsets
<quickard> Death_: what exactly happens?
<rastasean> so i'm back after deleting the ati drivers and now my menu bar is on my second monitor
<ShazbotMcNasty> Death_, did you put it on a cd?
<major_redhat> its a dell and the hard drive is DEAD so im using a live CD to do all this from the terminal
<rastasean> i have a 18" crt that displays everything correct but menu bar is on the wrong monitor
<hmw> Death_ check your bios, if writing to the MBR /boot sector is allowed. Often called "Virus protection" or similar
<LinuxGuy2009> Death_: No grub boot menu?
<hmw> Death_:  if "virus protection" is ENabled, that would explain why you dont have GRUB
<Death_> if i reboot with the CD, i get the original screen, then when i install again and get to the partition screen... and i can see the last partition i set
<ShazbotMcNasty> well we need to make sure he didn't just dl and hope it boots
<TxPitou> major_redhat: dell . oh easy, behind box you have a service tag #, goto web site, enter tag it will tell you eveything in technical details about your board, I just fixed an xps400 for a friend that way..
<ShazbotMcNasty> so you didn't do it right...
<major_redhat> TxPitou: its serously that easy? i think i will try that!
<Death_> i can see the previos partition i set... but how do i access it?
<TxPitou> major_redhat: yeah man... you can get techincal details, service manuals.. :) I tracked down power supply and new cpu on ebay to fix her pc.. cost... 45$
<quickard> whats the best way to view current users on a system?
<anto9us> Death_: if you installed grub to the correct drive then you need to check your bios as hmw suggests
<Death_> ok, checking bios, 1 sec
<Fezzler> "udevd[442]: invalid rule 'etc/udev/rules.d/10-custom.rules:1  DO I simply delete that file?
<major_redhat> TxPitou: thats awesome. currently trying to get a new motherboard - this one has seen better days
<LinuxGuy2009> quickard: You mean to edit user accounts?
<TxPitou> Fezzler: humm I would nano that file and see if lien 1 has soemthing it should not have in it first
<Chaosmeika> During installation for 9.10, I encurred an error (0x73/0x80). After asking initially, I was told that by using GRUB1 that it would fix the error. It did not. Are there any other options?
<TxPitou> major_redhat: I hear you, hers was a intel-2 1ghz, I got her a intel-2 2.8ghz cpu (board handles it as per specs)
<von_neumann> i've got a strange one, every now and then since I installed Karmic, my left mouse button stops working for a bit, then sometimes the screen saver will come on though I'm moving the mouse around and using the keyboard
<von_neumann> my friend reported it to me first, then just now it happend to me for the first time
<P> kubot
<LinuxGuy2009> Chaosmeika: 9.04 doesnt use grub2. Thats what I reverted back to.
<von_neumann> once I typed in my password at the screensaver the left mouse button worked again
<sometux> Chaosmeika: try text-based installer
<Principito> ubuntu es
<hero1900> in symbolic links if you remove the original files it will not work
<hero1900> on the other hands the hard link it will still work
<TxPitou> !es | Principito
<ubottu> Principito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<golazo> jajaja, el principito, bueeenaa
<tigrang> Hi I just finished installing Ubuntu 9.10 and when I restarted and booted into Ubuntu, it just goes into a terminal after flashing my monitor
<hero1900> but when i see the size of both links it take the same size of the original
<mikelifeguard> I'm sending my router's log to a syslog server, but I want to filter them into a separate log file. How can I check what facility is being used?
<Chaosmeika> LinuxGuy2009: Where can I find a torrent for that release? I looked at the mainsite and it continues to refer to 9.10
<Fezzler> TxPitou>> BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld*", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", NAME{ignore_remove}="pilot", MODE="777"
<Death_> What button is bios menu?
<Death_> What button is bios menu?
<anto9us> von_neumann: is there much disk activity when this happens? It may be system load, is it a fancy 3d screensaver?
<Fezzler> TxPitou>> That is the only line in that file
<golazo> F12?
<LinuxGuy2009> Chaosmeika: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<hmw> Death_ depends on the BIOS. Usually F1, F2, F11 or F12
<von_neumann> antuo9us: no system load, it is doing it again now
<hmw> Death_ or  DEL
<von_neumann> very odd
<TxPitou> Death: what brand PC is it?
<racerd> anyone use a network drive on their router?
<Death_> Compaq
<TxPitou> Fezzler: well you got me ... dunno
<von_neumann> i tried killing metacity and sparking up sawfish, but that did not fix it
<von_neumann> i wonder if the screensaver is grabbing the mouse focus and running in the background
<TxPitou> Death: ususally F2 or F9
<LinuxGuy2009>  racerd: Whats your real question?
<quickard> LinuxGuy2009: No I would like to view current loggin in users on a system
<Death_> System settings ==== bios menu?
<SnakDoc> there a way to run asp.net 3.5 with apache i see asp.net2
<racerd> I have router with a storage port so i can put an external drive
<racerd> how do i mount that or connect to it?
<von_neumann> i just killed xscreensaver and that didn't fix it either
<LinuxGuy2009> quickard: No idea I dint know more than one user could be logged in at any one time/
<hmw> Death_: probably yes
<quickard> ssh
<quickard> LinuxGuy2009: ssh shell accounts
<KB1JWQ> What do I need to install to convert my Ubuntu NBR to Kubuntu NBR?
<von_neumann> the scroll wheel and right mouse button do not work as expected either
<LinuxGuy2009> KB1JWQ: Does kubuntu have a netbook edition?
<TxPitou> von_neumann: usb or din9 mouse ?
<Death_> hmw: it isnt opening
<KB1JWQ> LinuxGuy2009: Survey says http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/karmic-netbook-remix-review.html
<von_neumann>  usb
<KB1JWQ> Just not sure what packages differ.
<TxPitou> von_neumann: wired or wireless?
<tigrang> Ubuntu 9.10, Fresh install, won't boot. Goes to terminal and screen flashes. I tried settings vga=771 and took out 'splash' but same thing. Any ideas?
<racerd> so who do i mount a network drive?
<hmw> von_neumann: ubuntu or kubuntu? if ubuntu, right click the top panel, choose "add to panel" and drag the "system monitor" to the panel. Go to Monitor's options, activate all other things (memory, disk, etc) and watch CPU, LOAD and stuff. perhaps this gives you a clue, whats going in
<Guest58840> hey everyone
<LinuxGuy2009> KB1JWQ: Ah ok I see. Umm you just need to install kde and then whatever meta package goes on top of that.
<Chaosmeika> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks
<von_neumann> wireless, but my firends is wired and had this problem before I
<Guest58840> shite, how to I register a name
<TxPitou> von.. kk
<Chaosmeika> LinuxGuy2009: Will return if downgrade yields similar results.
<TxPitou> Guest58840: /nick NAMEHERE
<von_neumann> it is weird
<dbone> thanks!
<TxPitou> welcome
<von_neumann> i have a terminal window above a google-chrome window
<hmw> von_neumann: sounds very uncommon... what are the hardware specs? try the system monitor and see, if something spikes
<Death_> OKAY, im in bios settings, i see 4 drives
<Death_> 1 and 2 are blank?
<dbone> I have a bit of a ridiculous issue if anyone could help or point me in the right direction?
<von_neumann> when i click/drag  in the chrome terminal it is passing the left mouseclick through to the chrome window underneath
<hmw> Death_: thats ok
<TxPitou> !ask | dbone
<ubottu> dbone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<von_neumann> it is not a hardware issue
<von_neumann> i'm pretty much positivie of that
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: Nobody knows if we can help cause you havent asked it yet.
<Death_> what should i go to Hmw ?
<hmw> Death_: browse through all settings and search for a "virus protection" or "MBR protection" or something alike
<von_neumann> that is so strange though, the click goes "through" the gnome-terminal window and is affecting the browser window below it
<dbone> lol, okay well I was trying to enable multitouch, and I managed to completely disable my trackpad, can anyone help my fix this?
<von_neumann> if that isn't the WM going crazy then what?
<TxPitou> dbone: using gnome ?
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: What did you change?
<Death_> hmw: no, i dont see anything like that
<KB1JWQ> LinuxGuy2009: Yeah, it's the name of that meta package that I don't get. :-)
<von_neumann> now the mouse works fine in google-chrome only
<hmw> Death_: your BIOS probably doesnt offer this option then. We could try to install GRUB again. Boot your Ubuntu Live CD. Tell me, when it is up.
<von_neumann> unless I change virtual desktops, then the first "left click" is ignored but subsequent clicks work agian
<dbone> im using xfce, and I changed a .fng file (having to do with hal) because I wanted to configure the touchpad through xorg.conf
<von_neumann> gotta be gnome-panel
<LinuxGuy2009> KB1JWQ: Yeah i just looked in synaptic and didnt see any obvious packages. Might not be any at all. Might just be certain default preferences are setup for you or something like that. Have you seen any screenshots of kubuntu netbook?
<q0_0p> how do i choose sound card through terminal
<von_neumann> q0_0p: alsa-mixer
<hmw> von_neumann: perhaps a reboot might do something. did you already try to restart X?
<q0_0p> von_neumann, if two sound cards are loaded at the same time will it conflict
<von_neumann> hmw: I'm a 10+ year linux user, I'm not rebooting :-)
<KB1JWQ> LinuxGuy2009: not yet.  Hmm.
<Death_> hmw: ok, it is up
<von_neumann> q0_0p: you can specify the card on the command line
<q0_0p> von_neumann, i notice if i modprobe -r sound works
<hmw> von_neumann: sometimes restarting X does really help. especiall with gnome... *g*
<von_neumann> hmw: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE FTW
<q0_0p> von_neumann, it wasn't a matter of choosing alsamixer -c #; but just remoe mod it
<dbone> any ideas TxPitou or LinuxGuy2009?
<hmw> Death_: alright... open a terminal and enter "sudo grub" ... then enter "find /boot/grub/stage1" and tell me the result
<hmw> von_neumann: ALT+PRINT+K is it now
<LinuxGuy2009> KB1JWQ: Im not sure if there is a kubuntu IRC but Im sure they would know what packages you would need to "convert".
<von_neumann> hmw: unless you re-enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE that is :-)
<KB1JWQ> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks, will harrass them.
<hmw> von_neumann: :) i see
<von_neumann> looks like it was gnome-panel
<hmw> von_neumann: usually i dont liek restarting, either, but sometimes... you just have to
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: Meybe restore the backup copy of the file you edited. That would do it.
<KB1JWQ> LinuxGuy2009: 19:45:35 #kubuntu: < netdaemon> KB1JWQ: not yet, there will be in 10.04 iirc
<KB1JWQ> Okay then!
<von_neumann> hmw:  I had to restart earlier today... Tried to use gmplayer and it does not play well with pulseaudio apparently... I had to reboot to get sound back
<LinuxGuy2009> KB1JWQ: Oh kubuntu netbook isnt here yet until 10.04?
<von_neumann> but that was the first time since I installed karmic, 44 days of uptime...
<von_neumann> anyway, for those keeping score, killing gnome-panel did the trick, thanks for all the help/suggestions
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009: would love to if I had made a backup.  (I had read somewhere that messing with those files was not a big deal... hah.)
<hmw> von_neumann: i rarely get a week uptime with my ubuntu workstation... my LFS has a longer uptime... something about 180 days or so
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: Where did you read that? Most sites I have seen say to make a backup or know exactly what your doing cause your gonna F up your system.
<hmw> Death_: you still alive?
<LinuxGuy2009> Has Death died?
<t3chkommie> hello everyone.
<livingroom> t3chkommie, Hello
<Duncan-NC> Hey
<Death_> Yes HMW
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009:  yeah I know, and I always have a backup of xorg.conf, but this time I guess i was just being dumb.  I'll find the site once i get my trackpad so i can navigate a little better
<Death_> it is loading
<t3chkommie> is it possible to get some quick help with a software raid1 on a ubuntu 8.04 server?
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: Restore your system backup and try again.
<hmw> Death_: that is slightly confusing me... loading grub cant take so long *g* i suppose, your live CD is not yet booted? or did yu already re-install GRUB?
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009: lol, okay, i guess i'm such i noob i don't even know how to do that
<kerebrus> Is there any way to recover a deleted file?
<hmw> t3chkommie: possible? likely. Depends on your problem. Find out, if it is possible by asking the very question ;-)
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: Clonezilla ;)
<t3chkommie> ok )
<t3chkommie> so, i have ubuntu server 8.04 already running a nice apache server
<t3chkommie> problem is, i want to make it reduntant on my secound dev.
<t3chkommie> i have searched hi and low for info on geting a raid set up on a already running sysytem, but nothing is working... and i really dont want to lose my info.
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, i just typed clonezilla into a terminal  (:-?)
<Duncan-NC> Second dev is new hdd?  Or server?
<hunt> Hi, I just noticed, that there are gthumb bugs in launchpad, nobody seems to care about, I cant find these bugs in gnomes bugzilla, is there a standard way to import bugs from launchpad to bugzilla?
<LinuxGuy2009> dbone: clonezilla is a live CD distro
<t3chkommie> its a hdd
<t3chkommie> i moved everything over to dev 1 now i want ot mirror the two.
<onaogh> how can i edit in ubuntu's "Main Menu" ??
<Duncan-NC> I would guess boot live cd, use dd and mdadm
<t3chkommie> i installed mdamdm already
<hmw> onaogh: right click the menu and select "edit menus"
<LinuxGuy2009> onaogh: Right click the menu. Edit menu.
<hmw> onaogh: right click on the main menu entry eg. "Applications"
<onaogh> i cannot remove "About Gnome" "About Ubuntu" and "Help and Support" from there
<LinuxGuy2009>  onaogh: right
<rafa_> hello
<onaogh> LinuxGuy2009, what ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  onaogh: Right you cant remove them.
<onaogh> I want to remove them
<LinuxGuy2009>  onaogh: Tough
<hmw> rafa_ dont "hello" in a room with 1348 users *smirks* need something? just ask straigt away. Try to write everythingin one line
<LinuxGuy2009>  onaogh: There not removeable.
<Death_> hmw: sudo: grub: command not found
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009: so the file I deleted was in /etc/x11/xsession.d/
<t3chkommie> <- needs help with setting up raid1 (software) on a server that already has one set up hdd.
<hmw> Death_: uhm... stand by... that came very surprising
<onaogh> i have re aranged my panel and got a menu like start menu of windows, in ubuntu its name is Main menu
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009: it had to do with synaptics touchpad.   I just looked in the trash for it, wasnt there.
<Death_> alright hmw
<onaogh> LinuxGuy2009, i removed About Gnome and others except Help and Support
<dbone> LinuxGuy2009: I think i'm screwed
<rafa_> my monitor, when i put to set auto off in x times inactived, stay blinking, don't stop. Its may cause a problem to it?
<hmw> Death_: try "locate grub" - any results?
<LinuxGuy2009> onaogh: You can remove the gnome menu bar. That you can do
<rafa_> Sorry, my english is very bad.
<Duncan-NC> I'd have to look at mdadm's man page. But if you can create a raid 1 vol without init the hdd. Then just use the new hdd as a simple backup first with dd. Then try and add one drive to md1
<hmw> rafa_: you want to know, if it harms your monitor, when you DISable the screen saver?
<t3chkommie> duncan: i dont understand what that means.
<t3chkommie> :(
<Duncan-NC> Srry typing with one thumb on iPhone lol
<rafa_> nou, i not disabled the screensaver.
<tigrang> I installed nvidia driver in Live Cd mode before I installed Ubuntu 9.10, and now after installing it wont boot, it goes to a terminal and my screen is flashing.  Looking inside xorg.conf the driver is nvidia. Could this be problem? What is the default/generic driver to put?
<glick> hey to get java working in mozilla i just install the sun-java6-plugin package?
<rafa_> my monitor haven't drivers, because my notebook have a SiS hardware x-x
<LinuxGuy2009> glick: yep
<rafa_> i've made a alternative solution to resolve my resolution
<glick> cool thanks
<Duncan-NC> Someone explain cloning with dd for me plz
<hmw> rafa_: i did not understand "blinking"
<LinuxGuy2009> Duncan-NC: dd makes a bit for bit copy. Thats it.
<rafa_> hmm
<rafa_> wait, please
<hmw> rafa_: no problem
<Duncan-NC> Yea. A backup.
<t3chkommie> h,
<ng0n> hey..what is frigg
<Death_> hmw: i got many results for that search... anything specific
<sometux> tigrang: try vesa
<Death_> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Duncan-NC: Copies used space as well as free space.
<t3chkommie> so, if i dd my 2nd hdd will it be a "raid"?
<rafa_> winking
<rafa_> blinker
<rafa_> you understand?
<Duncan-NC> Before he tries mdadm he should have bit for bit backup
<hmw> Death_: i am looking for the "grub" program... anything that ENDs with ...../grub
<ng0n> look in /boot
<rafa_> when it been turn off and on in a minimal time
<mcw> I have no boots
<mcw> I am homeless
<rafa_> when i've press on/off button fast.
<Death_> got one hmw
<tigrang> sometux: thanks, trying
<ng0n> mcw.  look in /feet
<hmw> rafa_: i know the word "blinking" but i dont know what exactly is blinking, and how it looks like. Please try to explain how it blinks, what blinks
<hmw> Death_: what is the path?
<mcw> I have no feet
<LinuxGuy2009> dd backups are very wasteful and only really needed for forensic backups. Clonezilla is good for a backup solution and only copies used blocks.
<rafa_> the screen
<t3chkommie> i just want an active 1:1 mirror
<t3chkommie> raid 1 setup without having to reimage.
<tigrang> sometux: thank you so much, works now :)
<rafa_> its turn off on a moment, but in other moment, its turn on. this action is fast.
<Death_> usr/share/recovery-mode/options/grub   <<< hmw
<mcw> the cops raided me
<hmw> Death_: it should be /usr/sbin/grub... try to type   sudo /usr/sbin/grub
<mcw> and took my feet
<hmw> Death_: oh... your result might be it... you can also try    sudo /usr/share/recovery-mode/options/grub
<hunt> Hi, I just noticed, that there are gthumb bugs in launchpad, nobody seems to care about, I cant find these bugs in gnomes bugzilla, is there a standard way to import bugs from launchpad to bugzilla?
<Duncan-NC> Brb I'll. Get a link
<mcw> I used to have bugs
<t3chkommie> thanks duncan
<Scunizi> mcw: ok.. you can stop now .. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> t3chkommie: you can do a 1:1 clone with dd like this.....(sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda2) etc.
<mcw> but i used the lotion
<Death_> no results in sbit
<Death_> bin*
<Death_> ill try my result?
<mcw> it won't come with me
<rafa_> hmw, you understand?
<hmw> Death_: please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<LinuxGuy2009> t3chkommie: second drive needs to be equal or larger.
<t3chkommie> linuxguy2009: they are identical.
<hmw> rafa_: now i understand...
<LinuxGuy2009> t3chkommie: cool thats easy then
<rafa_> its cause a problem to monitor?
<hmw> rafa_: how fast? 1 second? 10 times per second?
<mcw> my car
<rafa_> its fast, 1 second, i think
<t3chkommie> linuxguy2009: i have been searching hi and low on google and can only find tuts for edgy... the comands dont work and i dont knwo enought to improvise
<hmw> rafa_: it doesn't look good... but it should not be very bad
<rafa_> when the eyes wink
<mcw> blink blink
<rafa_> h
<rafa_> m
<rafa_> hm
<rafa_> thanks for help.
<rafa_> this problem may be caused by away good SiS driver to Linux, probably.
<rafa_> My video board is a SiS 771/671
<mcw> :) "(
<rafa_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<t3chkommie> linuxguy2009: i have been searching hi and low on google and can only find tuts for edgy... the comands dont work and i dont knwo enought to improvise
<t3chkommie> hell again duncan
<t3chkommie> hello*
<Duncan-NC> http://ascendwiki.cheme.cmu.edu/Installing_Raid_1_on_Existing_Ubuntu_Server
<aaroninfidel> Hi, I've got a filesystem I'd like to mount at boot/login but in order to do it I need to use sudo can someone tell me how to go about doing this?
<t3chkommie> THANKS DUNCAN ILL GIVE IT A GO!
<Duncan-NC> That should do it. First result on google for "ubuntu raid1"
<sometux> aaroninfidel: try su root
<mcw> I know I'd like to mount that girl next door
<mcw> I think she's like my root
<t3chkommie> duncan: i have already done this one ;(
<Duncan-NC> They need lmgtfy app for iPhone hehe.
<Purpley1> How do I run or install .jar files
<aaroninfidel> sometux, yes, but wouldn't I have to type my password in each time during startup?
<Duncan-NC> Where are u stuck?
<t3chkommie> didnt work out well. i couldnt get my fdisk to do anything. and im worried about using his code for dev/sbc since i dont have a 3rd dev.
<rafa_> purpley1, to install a jar files, you need the java.
<onaogh> from where i can edit ubuntu menu structure
<rafa_> download it in www.java.com ;)
<rafa_> good night peoples
<sometux> aaroninfidel: you need to add an entry to fstab
<Purpley1> Yes but how do I initate the proccess
<aaroninfidel> sometux, ok how can I go about doing that
<Purpley1> Oh I see never mind
<wineman> Hello anybody know how to get rid of a 30 second pause during bootup
<Death_> hmw: Is it posible to completly remove ubuntu? i wanna start over, this time not alone
<unregistered> what does bash invoke when there is a command not found to offer those suggestions?
<sometux> aaroninfidel: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<hmw> Death_: what kind of Live CD do you have? you should be able to run sudo grub
<Duncan-NC> Well I'm in bed so can't give u the syntax but read the mdadm man page. Sry man
<Kutakizuakri> Alright! TweetDeck now instlled on Ubuntu 9.10
<dbone> Did i get booted?
<t3chkommie> ok, ill give it another go. i just dont want o accidently format the WRONG drive. :(
<Death_> i downloaded it and copied over the iso hmw
<hmw> Death_: whcih version? Ubuntu Desktop i386 9.10 ?
<Death_> yes
<Duncan-NC> No formatting necessary.
<von_neumann> doh, killall gnome-panel did not fix it this time
<Duncan-NC> Just
<Duncan-NC> Make a backup first
<hmw> Death_: installing again wont do much probably... let me check my disk and see, whats up with grub first
<Death_> alright
<t3chkommie> ok ill give it a shot. thanks for the help
<Duncan-NC> Gooduck
<Duncan-NC> Luck
<unregistered> also how do I diable the damn "command not found" suggestions? it's neat, but I'd like to call it manually if I'm searching for something
<Death_> ok hmw, ill be here
<mihir> can anyone suggest me the 3gp player for ubuntu
<dbone> Aight, I'm going to try this again.  Can someone help me troubleshoot my synaptics touchpad which no longer works.  I deleted the file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi before the issue started.  However, when I check the directory that file is there and the content is the exact same as it was before the delete.  Any ideas?
<Duncan-NC> VLC
<sometux> mihir: mplayer
<von_neumann> i think it is flash
<hmw> Death_: ok
<swtz> dbone: no clue
<von_neumann> yup, follows the browser
<von_neumann> whatever desktop the browser is on is hosed
<von_neumann> awesome
<dbone> swtz: ha, too bad :-/
<hmw> Death_: do you have more than one HD in your PC?
<Duncan-NC> Dbone: just guess, use dpk-reconfigure on any synaptics packages?  Or is this compiled driver?
<Death_> no, just 1 hmw
<mihir> any other than mplayer
<Duncan-NC> Err dpkg-reconfigure
<hmw> Death_: good.
<sometux> mihir: vlc
<dbone> Duncan-NC: no this was the one that came with the distro, how do I use dpk-reconfigure?
<Death_> Should there be a partition mounted on /dev/sda hmw?
<mihir> vlc does not support 3gp audio
<sometux> mihir: install all the codecs
<Duncan-NC> Use dpkg -l |grep synap
<Duncan-NC> Shows all packages that are installed with synap in the name.
<mihir> how to install all codecs in vlc
<hmw> Death_: not with the live cd
<sometux> use synaptic
<tucemiux__> Death_, /dev/sda -- that's a hard drive, /dev/sda1 would be a partition if you have a partition
<dbone> Duncan-NC: okay, i have gsynaptics, synaptic, and xserver-sorg-input-synaptics
<Duncan-NC> If u have a synaptics package installed. Use command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>" to redo it's config
<Death_> hmw: i have the live cd, but after booting the cd, i attempted to install to harddrive, it was an option
<Duncan-NC> Try it on all three
<hmw> Death_: now i want you to boot the live cd with "try ubuntu without changing the copmputer"
<Duncan-NC> If that doesn't work use sudo aptitude reinstall <packagename>
<Death_> ok, trying now hmw
<WinterSky> Death_ hmw what's the issue? He's not getting a grub menu after installing?
<jpitts> unregistered: not sure if ther is a way to configure it. you can uninstall it with apt-get remove command-not-found
<hmw> WinterSky: right. Windows keeps booting. The live cd does apparently not have the "grub" program, I am familiar with. Canb you help him?
<kf7gre> duncan
<Duncan-NC> Yea
<hmw> WinterSky: he checked BIOS for "virus protection" already, no such option
<mihir> how to play 3gp file in ubuntu
<hmw> where the heck is the grub console on the live cd??
 * Duncan-NC shrugs
<WinterSky> hmw That's weird.  All I can think of is trying another live cd or different version.
<dbone> Duncan-NC: awesome, thanks for the help, I'll let you know how it goes
<Death_> hmw: ok, i have clicked to try ubuntu w/out changes....
<t3chkommie> duncan: should i DD the /dev/sdb?
<WinterSky> hmw on the live cd use sudo apt-get install grub
<Duncan-NC> Np gl
<t3chkommie> first?
<Death_> loading
<hmw> Death_: when your pc has booted, enter    sudo apt-get install grub
<Duncan-NC> Ur data is on dev sda right?  Empty (new) drive is sdb?
<WinterSky> hmw then he can use find grub etc...
<t3chkommie> duncan :thats correct
<hmw> WinterSky: that was the plan :)
<tucemiux__> hmw, so Death_ installed ubuntu on his machine, he boots up, sees the grub menu, he attempts to boot up to to ubuntu and it doesnt boot up?
<hmw> tucemiux__: no grub menu at all
<mihir> can anyone help me how to play 3gp file in ubuntu
<tucemiux__> hmw, he probably didnt install it then
<WinterSky> hmw during my install I had a drive that gets seen first but it wasn't where I installed Ubuntu. So at the end of the install I had to change where the bootloader gets installed.
<WinterSky> hmw at the end of the Gtraphical Install.
<hmw> WinterSky: tucemiux__: i think, Death_ isntalled all default
<hmw> WinterSky: tucemiux__: i think, Death_ has only one hard drive
<WinterSky> Death_ Do you have more than 1 Hard Drive?
<toni> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Hardy and just replaced my ATI video card with a Nvidia GeForce 6200 and now my windows are huge. It worked fine at FreeGeek could it be my monitor? My screen resolution is 640x480 and I tried chaning my monitor to 6500k (choices are 65, 75 and 8500k)but no change. I can't properly click on anything in preferences. Is an answer in Xorg? (I'm hesitant to screw with it on my own.)  OR   I changed to Hardy because ATI wasn
<toni> 't well supported in the new Ubuntu version - should I try to upgrade?
<Death_> just 1
<dbone> Duncan-NC:  okay, I reinstalled all three.  the trackpad still isn't working, but I'm assuming I should reboot right?
<Duncan-NC> Boot to a livecd so that ur not booted to sda, and mount sda on live cd to make sure it's ur data. (u don't want to copy blank drive to data drives that sucks) then use "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"
<tucemiux__> Death_, you can boot up to windows, right?  do you mind reinstalling?
<Duncan-NC> Makes full backup of partitions (and empty space meh) to sdb
<Death_> sure, ill reinstall, should i boot windows now?
<t3chkommie> duncan : is it possible to not have to use the live cd? im running a headless server and i can only ssh into it :(
<tucemiux__> Death_, no, just send me an instant message and I'll walk you trhough installing ubuntu again
<dbone> okay, I'm gonna reboot and hope this worked!  lata
<Death_> ok
<Duncan-NC> Then u mount dev/sdb on livecd to make sure data was copied right.
<hmw> Death_: tucemiux__ we should try installing GRUB first 100 times faster, if it works
<unregistered> jpitts: thanks.
<WinterSky> Death_ Make sure to back up your important files! :)
<mihir> how to play 3gp file in ubuntu
<tucemiux__> hmw, so you want to walk him through installing GRUB then?
<Death_> nothing importain, its a new computer...
<t3chkommie> duncan : is it possible to not have to use the live cd? im running a headless server and i can only ssh into it :(
<hmw> tucemiux__: i was about to
<WinterSky> mihir If you install Vlc you should be able to play them.
<aaroninfidel> Hi, everytime I try to mount my vboxsf filesystem it says I don't have permission to view the contents... anyone know how to fix this?
<aaroninfidel> using fstab ^^^^^^^^^^^
<WinterSky> mihir if now I can guide you on installing the proper codecs.
<hmw> tucemiux__: but, i would like to get off the chat... if you dont mind, do the reinstall with him, ok?
<tucemiux__> hmw, can you please show Death_ how to reinstall GRUB first, he can reinstall again if fixing GRUB doesntt work
<hmw> tucemiux__: OK i'll do
<tucemiux__> hmw, ive never done GRUB reinstall
<hmw> Death_:  did your live CD already boot?
<Death_> no, still booting
<Duncan-NC> Then u can create md array (raid1) with just one drive in it.
<Death_> ubuntu logo just went away
<Death_> now i have a cursor
<hmw> tucemiux__: it's easy - sudo grub ... find /boot/grub/stage1 ... look at output ... root (hd0,x) ... setup (hd0) ... quit .... reboot
<hmw> Death_: ok... let it boot then tell me
<Duncan-NC> Then get Linux to boot to md0 and add second drive to array.
<mihir> vlc does not support audio in 3gp file
<t3chkommie> hm, dding a 250gb hdd with 100gb of info.... LONG TIME.....
<Death_> ok hmw
<rasputins_cake> OK Ubuntu guys, I need some advice.
<Duncan-NC> Yea but u need a backup
<t3chkommie> duncan: ah, i think i get it. md0 is like ZFS pools?
<rasputins_cake> Which DE is better for a complete noob like my mother; GNOME or KDE?
<sometux> mihir: why you don't use mplayer?
<Duncan-NC> Haven't used zfs dunno
<t3chkommie> md0 points to both sda and sdb which have been direct copy from using DD
<sometux> or smplyer front-end
<t3chkommie> right?
<dbone> Duncan:   You fixed it.   absolutely phenomenal.  I had been searching online for hours.  THANK THANK THANK YOU!
<mihir> what to write in synaptic package manager to install mplayer
<guest1> Is anyone here using 2.6.32 ?
<WinterSky> rasputins_cake It's all a matter of choice. You can however install both and try each. I prefer Gnome but that's just me.
<sometux> mihir: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<rasputins_cake> I'm aware
<alex__> забавно...
<rasputins_cake> I'm just wondering which would be more noob friendly
<alex__> утро доброе
<toni> Hi folks, I'm running Ubuntu Hardy and just replaced my ATI video card with a Nvidia GeForce 6200 and now my windows are huge. It worked fine at FreeGeek could it be my monitor? My screen resolution is 640x480 and I tried chaning my monitor to 6500k (choices are 65, 75 and 8500k)but no change. I can't properly click on anything in preferences. Is an answer in Xorg? (I'm hesitant to screw with it on my own.)  OR   I changed to Hardy because AT
<toni> I wasn't well supported in the new Ubuntu version - should I try to upgrade?
<sometux> mihir:  use a terminl
<Flannel> !ru | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rasputins_cake> I personally use gnome
<iflema> rasputins_cake id put her on the standard ubuntu install.....
<Death_> Alright... all loaded hmw... opening terminal
<Death_> Alright... all loaded hmw... opening terminal
<Duncan-NC> Right that's the idea. The dd backup may not be necessary. But is fir saftey and ur data.
<rasputins_cake> All right
<tucemiux__> rasputins_cake, the simpler -- the better, default gnome would do
<hmw> Death_: excellent... first install the grub thing:  sudo apt-get install grub
<t3chkommie> duncan: thanks for clarifying. and dd while the drive is booted is ok right?
<Duncan-NC> Don't add second disk to raid 1 until u verify os boots to md0 instead of sda
<t3chkommie> ok
<Death_> hmw: installing!
<Death_> woot!
<Duncan-NC> Good luck.
<t3chkommie> thanks again.
<man8> toni>  xorg.conf nVidia http://www.pobladores.es/channels/tecnologia/EL_Nuevo_Mundo/area/12
<toni> thanks an8
<Death_> hmw: Looks like its complete, what next?
<hmw> Death_: after installing, type:  sudo grub    .... when it shows the grub prompt  grub>    type    find /boot/grub/stage1    and tell me the result
<root__> allo
<Death_> hmw: File not found
<hmw> Death_: double check, if you really are in grub>    and if you typed correctly   find /boot/grub/stage1    if still "not found" - reinstall from scratch
<Duncan-NC> Night ladies. ;)
<Krokul> hey guys n gals...i need some help accessing a partition from another installation of fedora
<Death_> yes, grub>
<man8> toni>    ook in the documentation of your monitor for the parameters           HorizSync  & VertRefresh
<WinterSky> hmw I think his grub is installed some other place...
<hmw> WinterSky: yea... can you take over?
<WinterSky> hmw I can try...
<hmw> thx
<tucemiux__> Krokul, this is ubuntu support, we might be able to help you but you need to post the details
<WinterSky> Death_ what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Krokul> okay
<tucemiux__> all in one line
<WinterSky> Death_ Can I pm you?
<Death_> yes
<Krokul> i had fedora 12 installed but trashed the install after a kernel update and my nvidia drivers got messed up. so i went back to ubuntu and now i cant get to my data on a seperate partition
<Krokul> says i dont have permissions
<spectergris> umm I have problem with ubuntu, I can't get my wireless to turn on
<root__> hi people  can some one help me ... im unable to boot after installing dkms
<meiranetto_> Alguem ai é Brasileiro ou fala portugues!
<guest1> spectergris what wireless card do you have?
<Krokul> i can mount partition but not open my folders
<spectergris> Broadcom 802.11b/g wlan it came w/ my notebook
<pranavkn> can someone recommend me the best app for mutiple screens on ubuntu??
<guest1> spectergris: Can you tell me what model?
<toni> man8, I'll try to find it - it was a freebie monitor - no book
<spectergris> hp pavillion dv4 entertainment
<InsanePenguin> im interesting about this webinar https://forms.canonical.com/uec-webinar/ , but the thing is its during my school hrs(and i dont think this would allow an absense) so is there like gonna be an archived version afterwards
<root__> with APT    when reboot  it can find my drive ?
<guest1> spectergris: What model wireless card?  Can you go into a terminal and type lspci
<ZykoticK9> Krokul, have you tried running nautilus with elevated privileges "gksu nautilus" (don't use this on a regular basis, not a good idea)
<man8> toni>  in internet search model nº you monitor
<root__> im unable to boot after installing dkms
<toni> man8 yes, thx, I'll go looking
<CrazyTux[m]> Hey guys, just got a MP990 (Canon Printer) looking to hook it up on my Ubuntu desktop, any preliminary thoughts you guys have before I jump into this?
<Krokul> yep no luck there...when i look at folders properties it says owner = 500-user#500 group = 500
<spectergris> well I'm not on ubuntu right now I'm ion win 7 it's the only thing that has internet, I tried to look for drivers but it says I have no propritary drivers
<toni> man8 It's an NEC Accusync 70
<sometux> Krokul: use chmod to restore your permissions
<Krokul> what do i need to type...clueless almost in terminal
<guest1> spectergris: There is an issue with those drivers, hold on while I find the forum that describes what to do.  Do you have the install disc with you?
<spectergris> uhh i installed with wubi
<tucemiux__> CrazyTux[m], just go ahead and try it, if it's not supported open a bug report and request for it to be support -- someone would need to write drivers for it
<guest1> spectergris: Ok, I am not sure of this will work then, but one second
<man8> toni>  you have installed ? nvidia-185-kernel-source nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-settings ?
<gonzoism> spectergris: I don't believe you.  You don't have to lie to make friends.
<spectergris> ?
<gonzoism> :P
<sometux> Krokul: chmod -R 777 <mount point>
<gonzoism> still needing help ?  i didn't see your question
<spectergris> I can't get my wireless card on
<toni> man8 I don't know - I had it done and it looked like he installed a driver
<toni> man8 is there a way to check?
<man8> is te driver toni for nvidia
<Krokul> sda2 the mount point?
<gonzoism> spectergris: are you running in it now ?
<spectergris> no i'm running it in win 7
<man8> toni> install drivers nvidia and after the configuras / etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sometux> Krokul: /mnt/[mount point]
<man8> configure
<root__> hi team ! im keep getting error msg: "not loading blacklisted module vesafb
<guest1> spectergris: Can you use an ethernet cable on ubuntu?
<root__> after installing  dkms with apt
<spectergris> I don't have a way of doing a wired connection sorry
<gonzoism> spectergris: sorry, i might have missed you answer.  all i saw was this:  (10:50:03 PM) spectergris: I don't have a way of doing a wired connection sorry
<guest1> spectergris: I am not sure how to do this then
<gonzoism> spectergris: well, is your card working ?
<gonzoism> the command: iwlist scan should see if it is recognized
<guest1> spectergris:  You can check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310973
<Krokul> operation not permitted "chmod +r 777"
<root__> i tryed runing command with busy box still can get anywhere
<guest1> Does anyone here happen to be running the 2.6.32 kernel?
<spectergris> gonzoism:do i do this in ubuntu terminal/
<TxPitou> spectergris: know the model of wireless you using ?
<gonzoism> spectergris:   yep
<sometux> Krokul: sudo  chmod -R 777
<gonzoism> spectergris: you have to reboot to run them, right ?
<spectergris> okay ill try do I have to do the sudo command as well/
<toni> thanks man8, I'll give it a shot. (xorg makes me nervous, I've screwed it up before)
<ron_> F
<sometux> Krokul: -R=recursive
<ron_> FDFD
<gonzoism> what is wrong with you people ?
<gonzoism> :P
<sometux> Krokul: 777=give access to all
<guest1> gonzoism?
<TxPitou> gonzoism: where born this way
<root__> can some one help at there
<unregistered> over there
<TxPitou> !ask | root__
<ubottu> root__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KB1JWQ> root__: Sure, I can help!  You don't want to run as root. :-)
<toni> txpitou  now, now... is it nature or nurture?
<gonzoism> !ask|root_
<ubottu> root_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KB1JWQ> gonzoism: Wrong nick fail!
<man8> toni> Failure to do the xorg.conf, the X, delete / etc/X11/xorg.conf and into vesa mode
<man8> and retest
<Krokul> still no good...typed this.../media/66d4701c-5089-40de-b9e5-88acd287ca2e
<root__> sorry
<Krokul> ooops
<unregistered> he asked a question
<Krokul> sudo chmod -r 777 /media/66d4701c-5089-40de-b9e5-88acd287ca2e
<man8> :P
<gonzoism> !ask|root__
<ubottu> root__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gonzoism> KB1JWQ: thanks, i didn't notice that
<sometux> Krokul: tryp sudo  chown -R user:user
<toni> man8 thx, I'll see how it goes
<KB1JWQ> gonzoism: Nor did you notice he'd already been told the ask factoid.
<root__> im not a pro by the way im just trying to learn the basics
<sometux> Krokul: put your login name in place of  user:user
<gonzoism> KB1JWQ: that is where i got the syntax.  else, i wouldn't have bothered. :)
<man8> well
<Krokul> hehe figured that
<earthen> is there some kind of plugin to allow me to view quicktime videos on the web such as found on the Apple trailers site?
<jpitts> root__, you may do well to restate your question, entirely on one line.
<gonzoism> earthen: yes.  there is exactly that.
<guest1> earthen:  Who wants to watch apple videos? ;-)
<gonzoism> earthen:  for firefox ?
<gonzoism> Guest1 which ones do you got ?
<earthen> guest1, I do!
<unregistered> guest1: earthen does.
<earthen> gonzoism, yes for firefox
<guest1> lol oh ok! :-)
<gonzoism> earthen: ya, search for one.  there is one.
<Krokul> YAY!!! that worked thanks soo much
<gonzoism> earthen:  i think i use the mplayer plugin.  if you give me a url, i can click it and see what pops up.....
<earthen> gonzoism, ok i did a few small searches haven't found anything yet for ubuntu anyway
<earthen> gonzoism, http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/
<Krokul> where do you learn all these commands for terminal? just from use or is there a book somewhere?
<guest1> gonzoism: sudo apt-get install quicktime-utils        maybe?
<guest1> Nevermind
<gonzoism> Guest1 nevermind what ?
<guest1> gonzoism: That command wont give you quicktime
<earthen> guest1, I tried that but i still get the "would you like to install quicktime" when i click on the link
<gonzoism> guest1 someone else is wanting it.  plus, i don't think that command will install quicktime
<guest1> It wont
<gonzoism> earthen: this is the best plugin i could find with a quick search.  It downloads the file then you can play it.
<root__> after installing  dkms package with apt-get   and force me to install new linux-headers and generics package . When  i reboot the computer i wil get error  msg :  mount : mounting  not loading  blacklisted module vesafb.. icant see non hda  devices  I try changing the rootdelay= () at startup .. im just stuck searching the web for an answer.
<gonzoism> earthen https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5258
<root__> busy box doesnt give me much to work with my kernel image
<Flannel> root__: Do you have an alternate CD?
<root__> yes i do
<Flannel> root__: If you boot that, then from the boot menu select "rescue a broken system" it'll boot up with stuff from the alt CD, but mounting the stuff from your HDD, so you'll be able to fix things
<root__> i just need to run the ubuntu CD
<Krokul> how do you bring an app to the foreground? firefox is running but i don't see it?
<earthen> Krokul, try holding the alt key and press the tab it should go through the running programs
<spectergris> I can't connect to the internet in ubuntu
<t3chkommie> spectergris: can you ifconfig and see a network adapter?
<johnislost> i'm trying to get a tv tuner card to work and have read about a million forums about it. when I try to sudu rmmod saa7134_alsa, I get an error that it's already in use. What's using it?
<Krokul> thanks earthen...it just poped up on its own after i typed the question lol
<spectergris> in windows or ubuntu
<t3chkommie> ubuntu
<root__> i tried that ..  my whole /dev as change  i dont know what the  well happend?
<spectergris> I would have to reboot
<t3chkommie> oh.
<t3chkommie> are you trying to do it wirelessly? or eth?
<spectergris> wirelessly
<t3chkommie> what hardware are you running and what vers of ubuntu have you installed?
<Krokul> thanks for all the help guys...gotta reboot
<spectergris> I have an hp pavillion dv4 laptop and I installed 9.1 koala with wubi
<root__> i hate linux just for that
<root__> just the driver i wanted to change
<t3chkommie> do you know what kind of chipset you have for the wifi card?
<spectergris> how do I find that out?
<t3chkommie> hm. its actually not easy to find out... how old is the hp?
<earthen> spectergris,  quick way to try and fix is to try and connect with wire and then see if ubuntu finds any restricted drivers for your wireless
<root__> google
<spectergris> less than a year t3chkommie
<spectergris> I can't do it with a wire
<t3chkommie> hm.
<t3chkommie> you cant meaning... it dosnt work? or you dont have a white?
<t3chkommie> wire*
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<root__> hi
<ruby_on_tails> I am trying to connect 2 laptops via bluetooth but they don't work
<spectergris> I can't do it with a wire the router is upstairs
<ruby_on_tails> I can't browse/send files via bluetooth
<t3chkommie> hm.
<t3chkommie> i had a problem like this on a few of my other machines.
<t3chkommie> i had to manually compile the wifi driver. :(
<spectergris> it also says I don't have any propritary drivers either
<root__> are the driver properly loaded
<ruby_on_tails> can I just plugin an rj45 wire into the 2 laptops and do a file transfer ?
<praba> i'm trying to upgrade to 10.04 alpha3.. but my update manager showing an error like "couldn not find the release notes"
<t3chkommie> spec, are you familiar with terminal?
<spectergris> not really
<spectergris> I know what sudo does tha's about the extent of my knolege
<earthen> spectergris,  according to the hp web site you should have a "Intel WiFi Link 5100AGN" I don't know if anyone else knows if this card is suported or not
<meowbuntu> hi has anyone had luck with installing tiny core on ubuntu.
<praba>  i'm trying to upgrade to 10.04 alpha3.. but my update manager showing an error like "couldn not find the release notes" .. any idea there ??
<root__> i doesn t work that way
<spectergris> is there a way I can get it supported
<t3chkommie> spec, have you ran updates since you installed ubuntu/
<t3chkommie> ?
<spectergris> no I can't get on the internet
<t3chkommie> i would try really hard to get that eth connected somehow or another. youll have to dwnld like 200+ updates. and i wouldnt be supprized if that fixes youre wifi problem.
<t3chkommie> the problem is... you need to get on the net first.
<t3chkommie> let me do some qick searching.
<spectergris> is there a way I could download the updates on windows then put them on a flash key and install them in ubuntu
<johnislost> anybody know how to get a tv tuner card working? dmesg sees it, but i can't run tvtime
<t3chkommie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100
<t3chkommie> not all of them, but i think you could atleast get the wifi one.
<root__> you need the modules
<spectergris> how
<root__> you  have  to find if your tv card is compatible with your  linux distro
<spectergris> How do I get the drivers/
<t3chkommie> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17045&ProdId=3062&lang=eng
<t3chkommie> that should be where you need to go to get the drivers.
<spectergris> how big is the file would you know?
<t3chkommie> well.. the wifi drive i mean.
<t3chkommie> not sure letmme check.
<root__> you can search online
<johnislost> root__ i think it is, but there's a manual card number and tuner number you have to enter to get it right, I think
<root__>  and  find out the chipset of your TV card
<t3chkommie> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<johnislost> yeah, it's a saa7134
<t3chkommie> spec, go there
<t3chkommie> its 183 kb
<earthen> spectergris,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300560  This link is to a form where I think they have the same card as you
<spectergris> can
<spectergris> can I put this on a flash key and installit in ubuntu?
<t3chkommie> ya
<stephans> whats the name of the pcakage containing the linux source?
<johnislost> I try to rmmod saa7134_alsa and it says it's already in use
<t3chkommie> its tared tho.
<spectergris> how do I do it
<t3chkommie> oh,
<t3chkommie> is this your first install spec?
<spectergris> yeah
<t3chkommie> ah,
<t3chkommie> personally, i would just find a way to plug in the internet, and do an update.
<t3chkommie> the website said that the dirver is included in the newer kernals.
<t3chkommie> i bet you have an old iso image and the driver hasnt been included yet.
<spectergris> It's supposedly the koala
<t3chkommie> thats going to be the easiest and fastes
<root__> what is it i dont know
<spectergris> I did wibu
<spectergris> or wubi
<t3chkommie> im nost sure what wubi stands for?
<spectergris> it's how you install it with out a boot disk
<stephans> whats the name of the pcakage containing the linux source? I need  it for vmware
<t3chkommie> ok, from a flash drive then?
<johnislost> root__ how to you get the modules set up?
<stephans> anyone?
<spectergris> no just from the internet
<t3chkommie> oh. thats new to me, i havnt tried it that way. i usually just run it off a jump drive.
<spectergris> but can I donload these drivers and install them from a flash drive
<t3chkommie> ya
<t3chkommie> but its not as easy as you think.
<t3chkommie> untar the file you download, then read the "readme" file.
<spectergris> untar/
<spectergris> *?
<root__> Vmware work like virtual box   just download the latest one on www.kernel.org
<t3chkommie> untar -> kinda like unzip.
<spectergris> ah do you need an app or is that already in linux
<t3chkommie> its already in linux.
<spectergris> and how do you do it
<t3chkommie> the hard part is installing it when you unzip it.
<spectergris> how do I unzip and install
<earthen> spectergris, you can copy the file to your desktop and right click and uncompress
<spectergris> okay how do I install it
<iflema> spectergris maybe... in windows look in device manager, look under network adapters.... confirm what your wifi hardware is.....
<earthen> spectergris, you have to read the readme file
<t3chkommie> i just read the readme file.....
<t3chkommie> it dosnt look all the friendly.
<TheBuzzer> root_: Is it possible to install the latest 2.6.33 linux kernel on karmic ubuntu?
<spectergris> okay i have to reboot to get into ubuntu brb
<t3chkommie> good luck
<t3chkommie> earth, youre right. i would be so much easier just to update the kernal .
<earthen> spectergris, you really should try and plug in with wire first and do a update
<t3chkommie> <--- still DD ing his hdd to hdd2... holycrap this takes forever!
<earthen> t3chkommie, yeah he's new so I think he's just gonna get fustrated
<root__> lol
<t3chkommie> i know. ive been there.... 9.04 and a asus 1005ha netbook :S
<earthen> t3chkommie, yup me too with the asus ferrari 2500
<t3chkommie> oh man i hated doing updates... broke it everytime. :(
<TheBuzzer> root_: Is it possible to install the latest 2.6.33 linux kernel on karmic ubuntu?
<t3chkommie> but 9.10 seemed to fix that problem.
<earthen> t3chkommie, I was just reading some forms about his card and it doesn't look good actully
<t3chkommie> if he really has the intell 5100
<root__> that i know
<t3chkommie> i read a website that said it was supported with the new kernal.
<t3chkommie> strange tho, you would think something not that new would already be supported.
<earthen> t3chkommie,  yeah, if he does most people have it work out of the box but the people who had problems didn't seem to have solved it
<WinterSky> Can someone help Death_ They have windows XP installed with a broken Ubuntu 9.10 installation and need to reinstall it. And they need to get Grub2 working.
<t3chkommie> yuck.
<Blue1> where can I get (url) for the alpha for 10.4?
<t3chkommie> winter; in my experience... when grub goes missing... you gotta reimage.
<Flynsarmy> Those notification popups when you change volume, plug ethernet in etc, is that libnotify?
<earthen> t3chkommie, I haven't had that much trouble with wireless lately, except for a asus travilemate that broke after an update a few weeks ago
<t3chkommie> earthen, bummer... my netbook was overheating and asus told me i had to change out the ram and reinstall windows... i said screw that,  so i broke it open.... and cant seem to fix the heating problem... need to think up a new way to manage the heat in the case, it only lasts about 5 min... sad for a little atom... i didnt think they would be that fussy with heat.
<brandon420> i need some help
<t3chkommie> shoot brandon
<brandon420> any linux guru wanna help me out real quick?
<brandon420> mmmk
<brandon420> my shit keeps crashing
<t3chkommie> <--- no linux guru
<t3chkommie> k
<brandon420> i get like some weird lines and everything freezes
<brandon420> and i have no idea what to do
<t3chkommie> ok.. desktop or notbook?
<earthen> t3chkommie, that is strange
<swtz> brandon420: where? what? who?
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> i dont even know where to start at
<t3chkommie> are you trying to install? have you installed already?
<brandon420> i checked the logs, and i cant understand any of it, and i cant find anything on google to help me out
<brandon420> its installed, lol
<brandon420> im on it now..
<t3chkommie> oh good.
<t3chkommie> hows the cpu temp?
<brandon420> warm to the touch
<t3chkommie> you got a number?
<brandon420> lol
<t3chkommie> sudo sensors
<brandon420> nope
<brjann> !lol > brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420, please see my private message
<brandon420> command not found
<dbone> Hi everyone.     Does anyone know how to enable two-finger scrolling?  I am using an asus 1201n that has a multi-touch synaptics touchpad and version 1.1.2 drivers.
<vishal> hi
<vishal> i am having problem with internet connection
<vishal> in ubuntu
<vishal> any body can help me oue
<t3chkommie> brandon, you should be able to install sensors-lm or something like that from package manager.
<t3chkommie> this should help you get an idea of cpu tup.
<t3chkommie> temp*... but it could be something else. does it crash when you open something?
<brandon420> ok, ill do that and get back to you
<brjann> t3chkommie, brandon420: lm-sensors is the package you're looking for
<Blue1> vishal: could you  be a bit more specific?  what version are you running?  32 or 64 bit archetecture?  wired, or wireless?
<Zenker> its x sensors
<t3chkommie> aha thanks brjann
<earthen> he has to install sensors-applet
<brandon420> i cant tell any trend
<swtz> dbone: try this out: http://pages.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~jnjackin/docs/two_finger_scrolling-linux.html
<t3chkommie> <--- thinks in CLI... been trying to fix my server for a week ... sorrry :S
<brjann> earthen: he doesn't have to, lm-sensors has command line utilities
<vishal> version is 9.10 ubuntu
<earthen> brjann, cool i didn't know that
<stephans> can anyone pleas help me install the linux kernel source on my ubuntu system?
<vishal> actually I have installed wvdial in ubuntu
<vishal> and configured wvdial.conf file
<t3chkommie> stephans, sorry, not sure what you mean.....
<dbone> swtz: thanks, I actually have that page open, and was able to do everything except "gnome-mouse-properties."  I think this is because I'm using xfce and not gnome.  I run gsynaptics, but that does not have any twofingerscroll option
<brjann> earthen: granted, without additional configuration, it usually only displays CPU temperature, but I think that's what he's after :)
<Blue1> vishal: ahh someone else will need to help you.  I am NOT familiar with dailup.  sorry.
<Scarra3> Ok my dad is using ubunt and his wireless card is not working its a BCM4311
<Scarra3> I connected the wired connection and its not even recognizing that
<earthen> brjann, yup your right
<stephans> i need to source files and the headers to make vmware server run on ubuntu
<vishal> k tell me if anybody else can help me
<brandon420> sacpitz-virtual-0
<brandon420> Adapter: Virtual device
<brandon420> temp1:       +41.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)
<brandon420> k8temp-pci-00c3
<brandon420> Adapter: PCI adapter
<brandon420> Core0 Temp:  +33.0°C
<FloodBot2> brandon420: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stephans> the headers are not enough
<t3chkommie> ah, thanks brandon.
<Scarra3> Any ideas?
<brandon420> oh wow
<stephans> and I can not find the kernel source package to install
<t3chkommie> that dosnt seem too hot to me.
<brandon420> yeah, i didnt think so
<t3chkommie> dbone , there was a GREAT tut on enabling the multi touch trackpat on my asus 1005ha... i bet its about the same for you. do a quck google esearch for "how to enable multi touch trackpad asus 1005ha" or something like that
<brandon420> and i was thinking it was the display drivers, but i have the recommened ones
<spectergris> that was confusing
<t3chkommie> wb spec
<t3chkommie> did it work?
<brandon420> gdm-simple-greeter[1534]: WARNING: Unable to lookup user name brandon4: Success
<brjann> Scarra3: the BCM4311 needs a little post-install help to get working; have you done anything beyond the install?
<spectergris> I have no clue what that readme said
<earthen> brandon420,  are you in 64 bit or 32
<brandon420> wanna say 32
<brandon420> i have a crappy computer
<t3chkommie> brandon,...... how crappy?
<brandon420> it can run it
<t3chkommie> lets hear specs ;
<brandon420> 1.6 ghz 1 gb ram
<t3chkommie> ;)
<brjann> brandon420: run    uname -a   for us
<stephans> never mind... i am tired
<t3chkommie> oh thats not bad for ubuntu.
<t3chkommie> its like a netbook.
<brandon420> sudo uname-a?
<t3chkommie> with a space -a
<brjann> brandon420: no need for sudo
<brandon420> Linux brandon420-desktop 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<earthen> I have a problem with my Alienware in 64 bit where i freezes after about 3 min no matter what driver i tried. 32 bit runs fine
<t3chkommie> yup i686
<vishal> any body can help me with dialup connection
<brandon420> yeah, get dsl
<vishal> ho can i start internet connection
<brandon420> sorry i had to say it
<spectergris> could I technically fileshare the connection from windows
<t3chkommie> sorry vishal, it dont even remember what dial was :(
<swtz> dbone: you can actually set that up by editing the 11-x11-synaptics.fdi file
<brjann> brandon420: please don't contribute unhelpful comments like that
<swtz> dbone: did you try that out?
<brandon420> spec, is it the same computer?
<dbone> t3chkommie:  was it this (i dont know how to post a link in irc yet) http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<spectergris> yes
<brandon420> you can just mount the hdd
<dbone> swtz: check out the link i posted to t3chkommie, something like that?
<brandon420> and access your files
<spectergris> how do I mount the hdd
<earthen> vishal, try here http://www.debianadmin.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<t3chkommie> dbone, not exactly, but the code looks about right.
<t3chkommie> give it a shot.
<spectergris> Im new at this
<dbone> Alright, I'll psot back with the results
<t3chkommie> spec, ubuntu usually mounts all the avaialbe partitions automatically.
<brandon420> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/65160-how-do-i-mount-ntfs-hard-drive-ubuntu.html
<t3chkommie> oh. true
<t3chkommie> forgot about ntfp :p
<t3chkommie> thanks brandon.
<brandon420> lol, welcome, i had to google that yesterday
<spectergris> okay do I have download any special software to fileshare from windows
<brandon420> no
<t3chkommie> spec, youre gonna need internet to install NTFS support.
<hexdump_> are there any good flash editing programs in linux?
<swtz> dbone: yup, that's correct. Did you try that out?
<brjann> t3chkommie: ntfs-3g is pulled in by ubuntu-standard, it should be there already
<brandon420> so anyone got ideas how why i keep crashing?
<t3chkommie> really?
<spectergris> I can't get on the internet in ubuntu Idk if it has something to do with the fact I installed with wubi
<hexdump_> spectergris:  what is happening, just curios not sure if I know how to fix it or not.
<brjann> brandon420: you really haven't given us much to go on. what sort of crashes? kernel panics? xorg crash to console?
<spectergris> I can't get my wireless to work
<Drooling_Sheep> spectergris, try looking in the places menu up at the top...ntfs drives show up there for me
<dbone> swtz: yeah, i actually already had that file there with all of those settings.
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5DVDz4Ri
<hexdump_> did you try the usual sudo ifconfig adapter up
<hexdump_> works for me when I have problems
<spectergris> the terminal says command not recognised
<t3chkommie> dbone, i remember there was something else i had to enable first.....
<swtz> dbone: the default file has all those settings, but those are COMMENTED by default.
<brjann> brandon420: that pastebin has 7500 lines in it :) where should I be looking?
<hexdump_> spectergris run as sudo
<brandon420> you tell me
<brandon420> lmao, i have no idea where to start googling
<sibble> is there a way i can find out what in conky is currently using 21% of my memory (2GB) ? - it took it's time to get up to that much memory use, restarting it to troubleshoot would probably take a while to get back up to this much usage
<spectergris> so I type "sudo ipconfig adapter up"?
<hexdump_> yes
<hexdump_> try that
<spectergris> Okay brb have to reboot
<swtz> dbone: you need to remove the "<!-- EXAMPLES:" and "-->" between then or move the lines you want outside the comment area
<brjann> brandon420: i'm not asking you to solve the problem by yourself, just help me narrow down where to look in this log you've posted. do you have an approximate time when the computer crashed, so I can go by timestamps?
<swtz> dbone: apologize if you done that already
<hexdump_> then chech iwconfig and let me know what you have there
<earthen> spectergris, what wireless card does ubuntu say you have. do a lspci in the terminal and see what it finds. look for a line that has wirelles in it
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble you can look at what processes are running in System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<hexdump_> that works too lspci or if you have a usb lsusb
<brandon420> oh 00:32 ish
<Scarra3> No brjann can you tell me exactly what I need to do
<brandon420> there are multiple crashes in that log somewhere
<t3chkommie> anyone know about how long a DD of 60 gb hdd would take?
<spectergris> eathern and hexdup I'll brb with that info
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: just says conky
<DcMeese> I have just successfully created an apt iPhone repository with ubuntu 9.10!!
<hexdump_> send it to output and dcc it to me if you want
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble,  you can do View -> all processes  to see everything
<Drooling_Sheep> then sort my memory usage
<brjann> Scarra3: you can follow the instructions here for karmic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43/STA%20hybrib%20drivers
<hexdump_> check ps -A and also see if NetworkManager is running
<Guest983> is any one interested in Linux administration job
<sibble> conky - CPU: 2% - Memory: 422.7MiB
<brandon420> that seems about right
<brjann> brandon420: okay, it looks like it booted up at around 00:28 and crashed about four minutes later? does that sound right?
<brandon420> im using like 800 mb
<dotblank> Guest983, details?
<brandon420> yeah
<silentx> Hey .. I want to install the driver of my " Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter " .. so I google for it .. so i end up with this wiki " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29 " .. but i stuck in here .. " You should see the file rt73.ko " ... it never installed .. the output of the installation command ... " http://pastebin.com/jePKZFh1 " .. please help ..
<swtz> Guest983: 100k year? for 25 hours/week? I'm in.
<brjann> !ot | Guest983, dotblank, swtz
<ubottu> Guest983, dotblank, swtz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest983> hi
<brjann> brandon420: can you describe the crash for me in detail?
<earthen> brandon420, did you try to disable your video card or even something simple as turning off all the visual Effects?
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, that sounds like a lot for a "lightweight system monitor"
<sibble> well
<earthen> brandon420,  video card drivers i mean
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: i think it's slowly leaking memory
<Drooling_Sheep> that's what it looks like to me
<hexdump_> Guest983: hi how are ya
<sibble> 1 day uptime - 432MiB memory
<sibble> scary to think what 2-3 days will look like hehe
<Drooling_Sheep> you can try killing it
<hexdump_> Guest983: everybody is probably busy working on something.
<sibble> yea i guess i could run a cron job to restart it every 24 hours or somethign
<aruntomar> Guest983: we are already into linux system administration
<brandon420> sorry, did you say anything? i crashed again
<brjann> brandon420: yeah, I asked if you could describe the details of how it crashes for me :)
<t3chkommie> <---- needs some help with a software RAID1
<jrot> hello,..
<earthen> brandon420, did you try to disable your video card driver or even something simple as turning off all the visual Effects?
<jrot> what?
<brandon420> ok, one min its fine, then its just freezes, and i get some weird blank screen with lines
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, maybe file a bug report?
<brandon420> and i have tried all the drivers, and while i did that, i had all the settings on low
<t3chkommie> i wonder if youre res is messed up?
<brjann> brandon420: lines like graphical lines? like the video card freaking out?
<Drooling_Sheep> that's all you can really do I think
<brandon420> kinda
<SolarisBoy> have you looked at X logs?
<brandon420> x logs?
<oliver_> Hi
<SolarisBoy> /var/log/Xorg.0
<t3chkommie> grrrrr raids......
<brandon420> sorry for the dumb questions by the way, im still attemping to learn
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: should i?  i mean, how do I know it's just not some script im using with conky
<oliver_> does anyone know how to get voice chat to work on ubuntu?
<t3chkommie> oliver, like google talk?
<dbone> swtz: tried commenting it out, i guess i should restart it
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: its not dumb
<brandon420> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6NrLCihY
<oliver_> I did that and it suggested gycite or something like it and I can not find it anywhere.
<brjann> brandon420: there's not much to go by in your syslogs. do me a favor, the next time your computer crashes and appears to freeze, tap the num lock or caps lock key a few times, and see if the LED indicator lights up on your keyboard when you do
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: you switch over to console and check out whats in the log
<t3chkommie> oliver, im not sure about what works with that, i use skype. havnt had anyluck with google talk.
<brandon420> and by console you mean crtl f1?
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, I guess you don't...I don't know too much about conky specifically but I would think it doesn't let scripts do their own memory management
<oliver_> does skype work on yahoo?
<brandon420> and i will try that next time it crashes, it should only take a coupla mins
<dbone> alright, I'm going to do a restart and see what happens.  bbl
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: yea thats true
<t3chkommie> oliver, i dont think so.
<oliver_> Ok thank you
<brjann> brandon420: okay, thanks.
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: when does this happen? the freezing? is it once you have done a particular thing? what point does this happen?
<brandon420> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn192/badsector76/IMAGE_145.jpg              thats the closes thing that i could find to what it looks like
<brandon420> there isnt a trend
<SolarisBoy> most of those lines are II and not EE
<brandon420> i was thinking i might have had too much running, but with only pidgin running it still crashes
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: when does it happen?
<t3chkommie> brandon, id put my next paycheck on the fact that your resolution is farting up. can you bring it down to something stupidly low?
<oliver_> I tried to down load some drivers for my printer on a disk intended for windows.  Only I didn't need them after all. Now when I try to empty it from my trash it says I do not have permission.
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: i guess i should have left it running if im going to file a bug report huh hehe
<brandon420> i do have compiz maxed out, and a dock, but it was crashing before i installed it
<oliver_> I tried some of the things suggested on the support sites but nothing has worked so far.
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: have you checked for fs errors?
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: file system errors
<brandon420> @t3chkommie: i have tried putting it on 1024x768 and it stukk dud ut
<brjann> t3chkommie: it would be fairly unusual for a resolution problem to panic the system, if it is a hard freeze like he's saying
<brandon420> fs errirs?
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: none of those lines in your xorg indicate an issue
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: never filed a bug report before, what would be the best way to do that next time i see conky using half a gig of memory?  ubuntu-bug <PID> ?
<brandon420> = /
<dbone> still no luck getting multi-touch to work :-/
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: you are able to log  in ans start pidgin correct?
<Zenker> idk what you guys did to make celestia run so well for ubuntu, but to whome ever responsible, you are a freakin genious, ive had that prog sinc 600mhz was an amazingly blistering speed for a puter, im soo impressed
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: and log in? but at some point in your session this happends?
<brandon420> yeah
<t3chkommie> dbone, there was something i had to enable first, i think it was calls SMHconfig
<brandon420> the computer runs great, it just randomly crashes
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: check messages and dmesg output for errors..
<brjann> brandon420: how old is the computer? specifically, how old are the memory modules in it?
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: yes im thinking hardware or something of the likes
<brandon420> the computer is pretty new, its just a crappy walmart comp my mom bought
<brandon420> and it doesnt crash with windows  =/
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: have you checked the message log?
<brjann> SolarisBoy: already have done, he posted his syslog earlier and I've already combed through it. not much besides an unstable clock source
<t3chkommie> how big is the screen?
<brandon420> its like a 17 inch
<SolarisBoy> brjann: brandon420 i think you should check the File System
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, I'd probably file it with the people who handle conky, ubuntu probably just pulls it downstream from debian without changing it much.  Are you using the latest version (1.7.2)?
<brjann> SolarisBoy: (the clocksource was the other thing I was thinking to try, e.g. boot with clocksource=hpet and see how it does)
<dbone> t3chkommie: there's and SHMConfig, i'm going to try to enable it through xorg.conf in the inputdevice section
<SolarisBoy> brjann: true
<SolarisBoy> brjann: have you only checked the syslog?
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: yes 1.7.2 from repos
<t3chkommie> dbone, shmconfig
<SolarisBoy> brjann: syslog may be sending most stuff to messages or debug even?
<brandon420> num lock nor caps lock worked.
<meowbuntu> mu desktop icons disapeared how can i get them back
<brjann> SolarisBoy: i thought it was the other way around -- on ubuntu I thought messages was the miscellaneous stuff that didn't match important things
<brjann> SolarisBoy: but it's possible
<brandon420> 17 inch screen and 1280x1024 res
<SolarisBoy> brjann: i would imagine that depends on whats in syslog.conf
<brjann> SolarisBoy: well yes.
<dbone> t3chkommie: tried just putting shmconfig into a console, ha no luck.  any idea how to enable?
<t3chkommie> ya hold on
<PostGreSql> Hello I believe I have upgraded my PostGreSQL 8.3 to 8.4.....incorrectly.  Is there someone who can via private message walk me through upgrading this correctly and cleaning up the 8.3 left over.
<brjann> brandon420: okay, so at least we know it is in fact a hard lock-up
<t3chkommie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<dr3mro> please what is the best video format in ubuntu to save disk space ????????
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, okay, because I saw they fixed a bunch of memory leaks a while back, but it doesn't look like anything has changed since august
<brjann> SolarisBoy: so what are you thinking? fsck, clocksource=hpet, memtest?
<oliver_> Does anyone know how to delete files from your trash bin when it says you do not have permission?
<SolarisBoy> brjann: indeed
<brandon420> [   82.500032] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -65301587 ns)+
<SolarisBoy> brjann: i think a quick fsck may prove helpful
<aruntomar> dr3mro: ogg
<SolarisBoy> brjann: hmm
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: yea i saw those, i think the bug was filed in ubuntu 7.10
<t3chkommie> oliver, you gota be a su
<brjann> SolarisBoy: yeah, worth a shot.
<t3chkommie> let me look at the code.
<aruntomar> dr3mro: wht's the current video format that u have?
<oliver_> su?
<PostGreSql> Hello I believe I have upgraded my PostGreSQL 8.3 to 8.4.....incorrectly.  Is there someone who can via private message walk me through upgrading this correctly and cleaning up the 8.3 left over.
<brjann> brandon420: that's *sometimes* normal. my machine does it too. but it can cause freezes sometimes, too, or so I've read
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: in that bug report, he said conky was using a gig in a couple of hours, that's a little more then i experienced
<SolarisBoy> brjann: i think memtest or something similar is good idea as well
<SolarisBoy> yea thats why im not sure about that one line, does it even correlate to a time of a crash brandon420 ?
<oliver_> What is a su?
<dr3mro> aruntomar, xvid and rmvb and mp4
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: i am using 64bit too though
<SolarisBoy> i've seen that before on other distros as well
<brandon420> it happens wayy to offten to be normal, i have had ubuntu many times, and havent had this problem
<t3chkommie> oliver, put this in your terminal sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<dr3mro> aruntomar, ogg is for audio
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, if you restart it and it's using a small amount of memory that slowly (or quickly) grows that sounds like a memory leak to me
<oliver_> Ok thankyou I will try that.
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: that message is repeating? or was it just a odd insert?
<brjann> SolarisBoy: i noticed the clocksource unstable line occurred more than once a few lines before klogd initialized at boot time
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: yea sounds like it to me as well
<SolarisBoy> brjann: yep
<brandon420> let me check, i just saw that
<PostGreSql> .....any1 here know about PostGreSQL stuff?
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: im used to memory leaks, thats why i switched to ubuntu from vista ;)
<SolarisBoy> can you repost the syslog?
<dr3mro> sibble, ubuntu also has some memory leaks but not much and usually because you use some svn ppa
<brjann> SolarisBoy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5DVDz4Ri
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, haha nice
<dr3mro> aruntomar, ??
<dbone> got it.  Okay, I'm going to reboot and see if I have any luck.
<dr3mro> please what is the best video format in ubuntu to save disk space ????????
<t3chkommie> dbone good luck
<PostGreSql> .....any1 here know about PostGreSQL stuff?
<brandon420>  brandon420-desktop kernel: [   81.000015] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -110678122 ns)
<brandon420> Mar 11 00:29:56 brandon420-desktop pulseaudio[1629]: ratelimit.c: 365 events suppressed
<SolarisBoy> actually.. 1. grep -C10 -i error /var/log/messages 2. boot.log brandon420
<aruntomar> dr3mro: yes, sorry ogg is an audio format
<brjann> brandon420: don't worry about the pulseaudio line, that's normal-ish
<brandon420> ;p
<indus> t3chkommie, why a sudo for removing from ~/.?
<dr3mro> aruntomar, i know ogv but i dont know hot to convert to it
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: i guess im just trying to figure out where to file the bug report now
<brandon420> the clocksource is a repeating one thought
<oliver_> Now it says [sudo] password: and a box just flashes it wont let me type in it.
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: i think im gona join #conky and bring it up in there :)
<brandon420> it has different numbers each time though
<PostGreSql> is there a chat room for PostGreSql support?
<sibble> Drooling_Sheep: thanks for all your help ;)
<PostGreSql> .....any1 here know about PostGreSQL stuff?
<alfa> hallo, guten morgen
<brjann> PostGreSql: /join #postgresql
<Drooling_Sheep> sibble, #conky is probably a good place to ask, and you're welcome
<t3chkommie> oliver, type it in and hit enter.
<t3chkommie> it wont show you ******
<PostGreSql> thank u
<oliver_> Ok
<indus> alfa, hallo
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: do you plug this directly into the internet?
<brandon420> yepp
<dr3mro> please what is the best video format in ubuntu to save disk space ????????
<aruntomar> dr3mro: i downloaded the packages for converting the wav, mp3 files to ogg format last time, i guess, in ur case u need theora codec to convert to ogv format
<SolarisBoy> alot of anything that it even error related i've seen before in those logs. have you gotten the message log and debug.log yet?
<aruntomar> dr3mro: let me search
<dr3mro> aruntomar, ok
<t3chkommie> linuxguy2009 you still there?!
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah whats up?
<t3chkommie> still cant get the raid to work :(
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: 1. grep -C10 -i error /var/log/messages 2. boot.log brandon420 3. lsmod 4. if available sar -A
<brandon420> sudo all that?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<tushar95in> Hi
<tushar95in> Hi ebery one
<tushar95in> every one
<tushar95in> i need help
<tushar95in> can some one help me pz
<tushar95in> plz
<FloodBot2> tushar95in: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxGuy2009> t3chkommie: I dont have much experience with software raid. Just hardware. IMO its more work than its worth bothering with.
<t3chkommie> linuxguy2009, i was able to DD my dev/sda just fine... but when i try to mdadm --create.... no such file.. etc... busy... aborted :(
<SolarisBoy> but i want the whole boot.log if its there so ...cat /var/log/boot.log
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: and df -ah too
<dbone> still no luck as far as getting multi-touch to work
<tushar95in> koi punjabi hega ethe yaar
<brandon420> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> t3chkommie: You running a server with huge amounts of traffic?
<brandon420> [   82.500032] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -65301587 ns)
<t3chkommie> dbone, sorry.... i cant find that article i used :( it was about a year ago.
<brandon420> sudo grep -c10 -i error /var/log/messages
<brandon420> 7
<SolarisBoy> no
<brjann> SolarisBoy, brandon420: i'm mildly curious to find out if the livecd would crash or not
<t3chkommie> linuxguy2009, not too much traffice... only self induced traffice i guess... just file/media server
<SolarisBoy> capital C .. -c is for count so there are 7 errors there...
<oliver_> Thanks t3chk what ever you told me to put in terminal did the trick it disappeared from my trash bin.
<tushar95in> can anyone guide me with my haier ce100 usb modem
<SolarisBoy> use grep -C10 -i error /var/log/messages sorry if i mistyped that arg initially..
<tushar95in> plz help
<LinuxGuy2009> t3chkommie: You sure raid is worth the hassle for that application?
<t3chkommie> no worries oliver
<t3chkommie> lol not really
<enav> i want to install mumble on ubuntu 64b
<t3chkommie> im backing up some important files for a friend... i kinda want to experiment with raid too.
<brandon420> no, you had it right, i just didnt know that caps mattered
<vishal> hey anybody can help me for dialup connection inubuntu
<vishal> 9.10
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: yeps case sensitive
<dbone> no worries.  Think I'm going to give it ashot tomorrow later on
<enav>  i want to install mumble 1.2.2 on ubuntu 9.10 64b   what i need to do
<LinuxGuy2009> vishal: Your kidding right?
<vishal> no I am serious actually ,,,i want to know how to do that
<vishal> bu using wvdial
<tushar95in> hey vishal
<vishal> is it possible
<LinuxGuy2009> vishal: Good luck.
<tushar95in> u know how to use usb modem
<tushar95in> hey vishal
<SolarisBoy>   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto <--modem configuration help?
<vishal> actually not
<vishal> I am trying
<vishal> if u know pls help me out
<LinuxGuy2009> vishal: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<sixofour> i shared a folder on my desktop to transfile files onto my linux machine, but everything is  locked, how do i grant permission?
<brjann> vishal: have you followed the instructions here on configuring wvdial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#Alternative%20Way%201%20%28using%20wvdialconf%20&%20wvdial%29
<aruntomar> dr3mro: sent u the howto on PM
<tushar95in> Hey linux guy
<SolarisBoy> vishal: whats your issue? where are you failing?
<vishal> actually i have installed wvdial
<vishal> and i have configured it
<tushar95in> solaris guy i need ur help
<vishal> but when I am goin to dial
<vishal> wvdial cdma
<dr3mro> aruntomar, thank you i will give it a try but is there away to convert with mencoder or ffmpeg
<vishal> it is showing can not open /dev/ttyusb0
<vishal> like this
<sixofour> i shared a folder on my desktop to transfile files onto my linux machine, but everything is  locked, how do i grant permission?
<aruntomar> dr3mro: u should be able to do it, but u need to google for solution
<brandon4201> sooo
<dr3mro> aruntomar, thabk you
<SolarisBoy> vishal: ls -ltrh /dev/ttyusb0 ?
<dr3mro> aruntomar, thank you
<brandon4201> when i typed the df -ah it crased
<tushar95in> can some expert help me
<tushar95in> plz
<brandon4201> crashed*
<tushar95in> i need help
<tushar95in> plz
<FloodBot2> tushar95in: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> brandon4201: thats what i suspected... try to check the fs
<brjann> !patience | tushar95in
<ubottu> tushar95in: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LinuxGuy2009> tushar95in: ask
<tushar95in> i have haier Ce100 usb modem
<tushar95in> its not working
<brjann> brandon4201: sudo touch /etc/forcefsck and reboot
<brjann> brandon4201: gah, wait, no
<brjann> brandon4201: sudo touch /forcefsck
<brandon4201> lol.
<SolarisBoy> brandon4201: fsck the disk and check for errors allow fsck to try to fix them
 * brjann is too used to typing /etc
<SolarisBoy> brjann: precisely .. run fsck
<SolarisBoy> vishal: what was the output of the command?
<vishal> solaris boy :ls -ltrh /dev/ttyusb0 ? after giving this also it is showing cannot access /dev/ttyusb0
<SolarisBoy> so does that device that the software you calling exist?
<brjann> vishal: /dev/ttyUSB0, the USB should be capitalized
<tushar95in> any solution for me ?
<brandon4201> nothing happened when i entered that command
<SolarisBoy> brandon4201: nothing will happen
<SolarisBoy> brandon4201: this creates a file which informs the system to run fsck on reboot
<brandon4201> oh
<brandon4201> wells
<brandon4201> brb
<SolarisBoy> k
<brjann> brandon4201: good luck :)
<brandon4201> i appreciate the help guys, even if it doesnt work
<brjann> brandon4201: we have other ideas, too
<SolarisBoy> brandon4201: no worries.. and brjann yes i have a couple too =)
<vishal> brajan: now it is howing  rw-r--r-- 1 root root 188 , 0  2010-03011 11:07 /dev/ttyUSB0
<vishal> now tell me wat i do
<SolarisBoy> vishal: make your program use that...
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<SolarisBoy> vishal: did you put that incorrect device in some config file?
<vishal> no not at all
<SolarisBoy> check the config file under [Dialer Defaults] Stanza then
<brjann> vishal: when you try to use wvdial to dial, are you using sudo? i'm finding some evidence that wvdial needs to be run as root
<vishal> no m not using sudo
<SolarisBoy> possibly you need to?
<SolarisBoy> i think you do because there is a group i see for people who have access to dial out modem lines..
<vishal> brajan : if am using sudo also it is showing same error
<vishal> cannot opne /dev/ttyUSB0
<Rasheed> Hi
<brjann> vishal: well, it was worth a shot :)
<SolarisBoy> vishal: is there any other line in that message? resource busy? device doesn't exist?
<Rasheed> Hi there i developing one python code for replacing text in file but here i used readline() command but by TL said to write using read() command could any one please help me on this
<TheBuzzer> WinterSky:  I did help Death_ to install his system and it goes right now!
<Rasheed> my code:
<Rasheed> f = open("kw_test")
<Rasheed> o = open("kw_test2","a")
<Rasheed> while 1:
<Rasheed>     if not line: break
<Rasheed>     line = line.replace("|65536","/12")
<FloodBot2> Rasheed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vishal> solaris boy: it is showing wvdial : internet dialer version 1.60  in first line then cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0 : no such device three times
<brandon420> it didnt find any errors, but when i restarted my internet wasnt working,....
<SolarisBoy> ok is the module loaded properly?
<brjann> Rasheed: please /join #python for python support
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: ? but its working now apparently?
<brandon420> lol
<brandon420> yeah
<SolarisBoy> vishal: i wonder what all did it check?
<SolarisBoy> vishal: it needs to likely check the root disk.. i wonder if you can dd if=/dev/rootdisk of=/dev/null without a i/o error...
<brandon420> if anyone thinks that im missing something, i can hook em up with my vnc info... cause this is really annoying
<SolarisBoy> vishal: its alarming that df -ah makes your system crash...
<brandon420> that made mine crash too....
<SolarisBoy> oops
<brjann> brandon420: unfortunately most of the stuff we're gonna have you do is outside of normal system operation, so vnc wouldn't help much anyway
<SolarisBoy> s/vishal/brandon420/
<SolarisBoy> yea id rather a ssh access for anything id like to see
<brandon420> tell me how, and ill hook it up
<Rasheed> please any one help me on this
<Rasheed> #f = open("kw_test")
<Rasheed> #o = open("kw_test2","a")
<Rasheed> #while 1:
<Rasheed> #    if not line: break
<FloodBot2> Rasheed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rasheed> #    line = line.replace("|65536","/12")
<SolarisBoy> dont worry about it.. we can help from here
<brandon420> score.
<brjann> Rasheed: please /join #python for python support, this is the second time I've asked
<puser> Do you know of any Gnome utility, that will intercept keyboard delete key and present a deletion confirmation dialog?
<vishal> solaris boy: s/vishal/brandon420/ what is this
<brandon420> i think thats a typo man
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: ok we can check the logs for errors again like we were doing
<SolarisBoy> vishal: search and replace for my typo
<vishal> solarisboy: i dint get u
<vishal> elabrote it
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: do the grep line i showed you on messages log,, and i guess lets not do df -ah for now
<SolarisBoy> vishal: the module for your USB device is it properly loaded?
<vishal> solarisboy : how can i check it
<SolarisBoy> vishal: lsmod |grep <nameofmoduleforusbmodem>
<brandon420> if i may ask what that code was again, its not in my history
<Guest55573> any body geek in software compilation???
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: grep -C10 -i error /var/log/messages
<SolarisBoy> prepend sudo
<Guest55573> i am getting a glib error
<vishal> solarisboy : actually I am using my CDMA samsung mobile for connection
<brjann> vishal: try     lsmod | grep usbserial
<SolarisBoy> vishal: ok
<SolarisBoy> vishal: try the command brjann said
<brandon420> then what?
<SolarisBoy> pastebin
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573: Do you have terminal command?
<brandon420> i didnt get anything..
<SolarisBoy> do thi... sudo grep -C10 -i error /var/log/messages*
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, atually i am getting glib error
<znik> how can i see all the actions/operations i have performed on the desktop for the past few days. actions using GUI . not terminal.
<vishal> solarisboy : after tring that command it is showing usbserial   36232   1 option
<SolarisBoy> add the asterix at the end
<brjann> znik: you really can't
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573: Are you on ubuntu system?
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, i am trying to compile a software and this is the error thrown
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573: Which soft?
<SolarisBoy> vishal: ok and what is the exact model of you modem? and also do modinfo usbserial | head -7
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, No in redhat ...but i am an Ubuntu lover and thats y came here for help
<brandon420> nothing...
<znik> brjann: are you sure there is no log of the operations such as create file, delete file etc etc?
<brandon420> brandon420@brandon420-desktop:~$ sudo grep -C10 -i /var/log/messages*
<SolarisBoy> sometimes the version of glibc + gcc conflict when building s/w afaik
<brjann> znik: i'm *almost* positive. but let me research for a few seconds
<vishal> solarisboy : how can i find for exact model
<brandon420> LOL
<SolarisBoy> vishal: look at modem
<airtonix> !lol | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<SolarisBoy> so brandon420 pastebin the output
<airtonix> !who | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: sudo grep -C10 -i error /var/log/messages*
<akshay> can some body help me to compile the kernel
<vishal> solarisboy: ya it is model :SCH-F309
<SolarisBoy> vishal: and pastebin the modinfo i line i told you
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, any help
<akshay> help me compile the kernel
<brandon420> solarisboy:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AbfJewMU      i realized that shortly after the first one didnt work
<vishal> solarisboy : i dint get u
<JimmyNeutron> what is meant by !tab?
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573:  Yes, which soft you try to install?
<brjann> znik: I'm sorry, I'm not finding anything. you might ask in #gnome , I'm sure they'd know for certain
<SolarisBoy> Mar  9 02:01:10 brandon420-desktop kernel: [  149.993315] nvidia-settings[1906]: segfault at 1c ip 080b68dd sp bfc90920 error 4 in nvidia-settings[8048000+9b000]?
<znik> brjann: ok thanks
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, its gstreamer
<SolarisBoy> what version intel drivers you have?
<SolarisBoy> grr .. brandon420 Mar  9 02:01:10 brandon420-desktop kernel: [  149.993315] nvidia-settings[1906]: segfault at 1c ip 080b68dd sp bfc90920 error 4 in nvidia-settings[8048000+9b000] <---
<SolarisBoy> that may be your issue
<JimmyNeutron> JimmyNeutron, test
<akshay> please help
<brandon420> *googles*
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, and the error is as follows
<SolarisBoy> actually you have a lot of nvidia segfaults
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, checking for GLIB... no
<Guest55573> no
<Guest55573> configure: Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.18' but version of GLib is 2.12.3
<Guest55573> configure: error: This package requires GLib >= 2.18 to compile.
<FloodBot2> Guest55573: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon420> what would you recommend? i have always had problems with nvidia and ubuntu
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573:  Try first to sudo apt-get install -reinstall glib === And after retry install gstream
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, i already said that its redhat linux
<SolarisBoy> nvidia *related* seg faults.. brandon420... would need info on your card etc.. lspci -nnn and other options.. stuff like so..
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, its RHEL 5.4
<akshay> help me to compile the kernel
<akshay> pl
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573:  Don't care!
<akshay> plssssssss
 * t3chkommie is pretty sure he will have to re image his server after all is said and done :(
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, there is no apt-get in RHEL only yum
<SolarisBoy> vishal: your trying to dial in via your phone no?
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573:  Redhat is linux bases!
<airtonix> !u | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<vishal> solarisboy: ya after seeing modinfo ,,,,it is showing some info
<SolarisBoy> vishal: yes what version is the driver?
<brjann> SolarisBoy, brandon420: i'm a little confused as to why it's the nvidia-settings app segfaulting, honestly
<o2o> hi
<brandon420> SolarisBoy: how do i get that info?
<o2o> what is the version of Mesa lib in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<SolarisBoy> well its actually looking to be seging on loading just about everthing...
<o2o> Hi all, what is the version of Mesa lib in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, But the package manager is yum. I think you havent used any distro other thatn ubuntu
<airtonix> akshay, http://www.google.com/search?q=wiki+ubuntu+kernel
<SolarisBoy> the driver looks old...
<Flannel> airtonix: Please don't "help" in that way.  It's rude.
<SolarisBoy> NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:18:04 PDT 2009?
<airtonix> akshay, 1) http://www.google.com/search?q=wiki+ubuntu+kernel 2) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573: Just Mandriva before and UNIX! ;)
<akshay> thanks
<SolarisBoy> im not sure of the nvidia versions would need to check... brandon420 do you update the system much?
<brandon420> its a fresh install, with all the updates
<brjann> SolarisBoy: I'm slightly terrified by the nvidia-settings segfault that happened inside the ld shared object
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, do u have experience in compiling softwares
<SolarisBoy> brjann: EXACTLY =<
<brandon420> and its running the recommened driver
<SolarisBoy> im thinking more so your SYSTEM may be the issue,, like what version ubuntu is this? is it a stable?
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573:  Did you try yum -y update?
<brandon420> You are using Ubuntu 9.10
<brandon420>                 - the Karmic Koala - released in October 2009 and supported until April 2011.
<brandon420> 	
<Guest55573> TheBuzzer, Dear i am trying to compile the softwae instead of using the custom rpms
<TheBuzzer> Guest55573:  Yes, a bit for compiling!
<SolarisBoy> becareful updating glibc on rhel.. especially if your running other stuff.. Guest55573
<ghufran> hi.. could someone help me with shell scripts? i want to be able to enter some parameters to a command automatically..
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: yes but you need to straighten your system out in order to compile... thats best done via yum
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, please can u help me??
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: hes asking is your OS updated properly and glibc and gcc get updated naturally
<airtonix> ghufran, try #bash
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: indeed try yum -y update..
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, actually to update RHEL we should need subscription
<ghufran> airtonix: thanks
<caleb_> #ubuntu-beginners
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: what error output is received? what are you compiling? what version gcc? what glibc are you running? ...
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: somewhat.. you can copy rpms from a registered system
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/393084/
<lamo> has anyone in here been successful getting audio to work on a HP dv7? I'm pulling my hair trying to get it going. pulseaudio is installed and the volume sensor on the laptop works.
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: i've also successfully installed CENTOS rpms on rhel for some horrid tasks...
<lawrence> how do i download a snes rom that actually works
<brandon420> =/
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, ok but just see that error and help me
<airtonix> !pm | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: cat /proc/version and cat /etc/*release and get back to me
<vishal> solarisboy: where can i see that version detail
<SolarisBoy> vishal: same command i just told you modinfo | head -7
<claptrap> Alright, folks, need some true help
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, cat /proc/version Linux version 2.6.18-164.el5 (mockbuild@x86-002.build.bos.redhat.com) (gcc version 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)) #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 15:51:54 EDT 2009
<SolarisBoy> thats RHEL is very old
<lawrence> i need some help
<puser> is there any gnome utility that will present a confirmation box, when you push delete key?
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: and what is your gcc version and glibc version?
<vishal> solarisboy: it is howing vermagic :  2.6.31-14-genric SMP mod_unload modversions 586
<meowbuntu> how can i configure wine to read a usb device
<caleb_> join #ubuntu-beginners
<claptrap> Through a rather embarassing series of events I'd rather not discuss, I managed to format a 500 GB HDD with a lot of personal and irreplaceable data on it. I don't have another 500 GB HDD (my only other is 250) nor do I have the money to buy one. What are my options, here?
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, gcc-4.1.2-46.el5
<lawrence> how can i configure emulators to work for linux
<SolarisBoy> thats kernel version i guess vishal hmm ok im still looking at your model online,, im not sure what those errors are about but they look to be related to the module...
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, glib2-2.12.3-4.el5_3.1
<airtonix> lawrence, need to be more specific.
<SolarisBoy>  Guest55573 ok give me a second
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: repost the error please?
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, but i install  glib-2.18.4 from source
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, ok
<lawrence> my games on the emulator run slow or lag
<SolarisBoy> hmm.. as i stated thats not very wise...
<marcc__> when working on "localhost" as a web server, is there a way my non-root user can edit files in /var/www?
<airtonix> lawrence, 1) what do you mean by emulator 2) operating system are you trying to run the 'emulator' on 3) what are you trying to 'emulate'
<SolarisBoy> you need to be careful upgrading glibc,,,
<claptrap> Through a rather embarassing series of events I'd rather not discuss, I managed to format a 500 GB HDD with a lot of personal and irreplaceable data on it. I don't have another 500 GB HDD (my only other is 250) nor do I have the money to buy one. What are my options, here?
<vishal> solarisboy: there is also one line that is srcversion
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/393088/
<airtonix> !who | SolarisBoy
<ubottu> SolarisBoy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Unislash> 'lo all
<lawrence> karmic koala 9.10 and the emulator is n64
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: yes.. this is related to the fact that you updated glibc in that manner i believe
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: What are you even asking?
<brandon420> SolarisBoy: so you have anymore ideas?
<SolarisBoy> this shouldn't be done like that unless you _KNOW_ what you are doing,, i've seen systems be bricked like that
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: Guess I wasn't terribly clear. I want to recover the drive.
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, ok but i think we can pass the path to ./configure no??
<vishal> solarisboy: tell me
<ZykoticK9> lawrence, are you using mupen64plus ?
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, i mean to take the new path
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: What was the file system?
<airtonix> SolarisBoy, who are you talking to ? (looks like you're just talking to anybody)
<lawrence> yes
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, of glib installation
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: Originally NTFS, formatted it to ext3
<SolarisBoy> airtonix: i saw the first comment
<airtonix> SolarisBoy, i mean because i'm not doing anything at the moment thats going to brick my system
<ZykoticK9> lawrence, what speed is your cpu?
<SolarisBoy> airtonix: ok
<silentx> Hey .. I want to install the driver of my " Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501USB Wireless Adapter " .. so I google for it .. so i end up with this wiki " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29 " .. but i stuck in here .. " You should see the file rt73.ko " ... it never installed .. the output of the installation command ... " http://pastebin.com/jePKZFh1 " .. please help ..
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: ext3 doesnt allow for file recovery I dont believe.
<Unislash> i recently resized my windows 7 partition using grub, but now windows 7 doesn't want to boot it (duh). I've run the "repair windows" deal and it didn't fix it, as well as check disk. My windows drive is perfectly in tact, it's just that 7 isn't looking in the right place to boot from. Clearly, win 7 doesn't use Grub as its boot loader... i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how i can fix this
<silentx> shall complete the installation
<lawrence> how can i find out
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: So if I formatted the NTFS to ext3, it's all gone for good now?
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: not sure but its certainly related to those constant segfaults..
<ZykoticK9> lawrence, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: Because gpart can /find/ the NTFS partition I'm trying to recover, but it wants another 500 GB drive to attempt recovery.
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: Well then that answers your question.
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: Actually, no, it doesn't. My question is whether or not there is ANOTHER way to recover that drive, or even individual files, as I simply have no way of getting my hands on a second 500GB hard drive right now.
<b2p1mp> how can i add the win7 printer share to print in ubuntu 910?
<lawrence> 2.66 Ghertz
<Losha> claptrap: if you formatted it, but didn't otherwise write on it, many of the files may be recoverable. You can try e2retrieve if it's ext3. I recovered a surprising amount of data from a disk that would no longer mount using EASUS on windows. You have to pay for it, but you can at least run the free demo first to see if it finds anything...
<meowbuntu> how can i configure wine to read a usb device
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: Well yeah it does answer the question. You just said that you need another 500gb drive to recover it. There ya go.
<ZykoticK9> lawrence, what gfx card?  "lspci | grep VGA" if you don't know
<airtonix> meowbuntu, use the winecfg app and click autodetect on the drives tab
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, any help,,,
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: You not being able to afford to buy one is beside the point.
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: Thank you for clearly not listening at all. :)
<airtonix> meowbuntu, assuming you have the usb drive plugged in.
<LinuxGuy2009>  claptrap: You not being able to afford to buy one is beside the point.
<claptrap> Losha: Well, it's ext3 NOW. It was NTFS before I screwed it up.
<meowbuntu> airstrike, thanks a life saver tou are
<b2p1mp> to get to windows printer share, i add URI device?
<b2p1mp> no
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: thats really offtopic, i would try rhel or rhel like channel
<danx> claptrap: you can try with "testdisk", parted has a recovery option too but I'm not sure if it supports ntfs
<SolarisBoy> Guest55573: usually people dont upgrade the glibc like that
<b2p1mp> windows printer via samba right?
<sine> hi guys in ubuntu 9.10 i have 2 alternate desktop windows. can i increase that to 4 im sure it used to have 4
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: My question is whether or not there was a method that didn't involve a second hard drive. I don't see how I can be any more clear on what I'm asking.
<Guest55573> SolarisBoy, ok thank u
<airtonix> meowbuntu, also assumes that the usb drive is mounted by ubuntu in the first place so that you can access it via normal methods on your desktop
<claptrap> danx: How does that work, do you know?
<lawrence> gba
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: No theres no way to fit 500GB on a smaller drive. No.
<claptrap> LinuxGuy2009: Please just stop trying. You're not listening to me at all, and you're really only frustrating me more. Thank you for trying, though.
<danx> claptrap: both options will try to switch the filesystem back to ntfs, if you haven't write anything on your hard drive, your data is intact
<mechcozmo> hello, how can i run "modprobe ndiswrapper" at startup?
<airtonix> claptrap, are you thinking of possibilites to revert the format ?
<Losha> claptrap: EASUS works with ntfs also, but it has to be run from windows, it costs money, and you need somewhere to put the retrieved files. You're unlikely to retrieve all 500GB anyway, but you definitely can't write them back to the same drive you're trying to recover them from. Sorry, that's just the way it is...
<LinuxGuy2009> claptrap: Not sure what answer you want but thats the jist of it. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Anarhist> hi, i've accidentally added the wrong thing with add-apt-repository, how do i remove it now?
<flashboysky> hi everyone
<srini> any command to get the monitor name in linux???
<danx> !recover > claptrap
<ubottu> claptrap, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Anarhist: use software sources under administration menu
<airtonix> srini, echo $DISPLAY ?
<ActionParsnip> Srini: define "name" please
<claptrap> Losha: Well, even if I can't recover the whole 500 GB, I need to get SOME of those files off of there. Pics, text files, that sorta thing. If I can even just, somehow, grab some of them and move on to the 250, I wouldn't feel nearly as horrible as I do right now.
<claptrap> airtonix: If that's a possibility, yed.
<danx> claptrap: you'll find some info on what you need to do in the info ubottu gave you via PM, I don't remember if those links have info about "testdisk" but it is also a good tool (besides parted)
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: got backups?
<srini> Airtonix: i want to get my monitor details model, vendor,...
<srini> Actionparsnip: i want to get my monitor details model, vendor,...
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately, no. That's part of what I was hoping to do, soon. It's part of why I was doing this formatting in the first place. /=
<ActionParsnip> Srini: try /var/log/Xorg.log.0 file or read through: dmes | less
<Losha> claptrap: well, start with the free tools of course. In my own case (not the same as yours) EASUS was the only thing that found anything useful...
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: foremost may help. Get a backup asap
<claptrap> danx: Yeah, I saw some info on testdisk on one of those, I think, but it wasn't very apparent what it did and it was near all the other ones that needed a second physical drive, so I wasn't sure.
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Yeah, definitely. /=
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: it takes a while so run it overnight
<brandon420> hey solar can you point out the seg fault to me?
<Unislash> guys, does anyone know how to edit the boot path of windows 7? i'm running grub, but chain loading into windows 7's boot loader... no idea how to edit that
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: That looks like it still needs another 500 GB drive, though.
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | unislash, tells you how in here
<ubottu> unislash, tells you how in here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<danx> claptrap: you don't "need" a second hard drive, but it is recommended to dump the whole hard drive in case something goes wrong
<claptrap> danx: How d'you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: not if you tell it the sorts of files you want to recover
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: Ah.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, this is totally OT and "out of left field" but saw an answer you gave on LP and just wanted to point out that VirtualBox can infact use physical partitions (Warning - "for experts only") http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<Unislash> actionparsnip: does grub2 actually boot windows partitions? or does it use a chain loader?
<puser> how can I disable del key in file managers in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: the drive will be read raw and unmounted, you will then spit the files to a mounted partition
<ActionParsnip> Unislash: i'd imagine chainload. I don't use windows anymore but that's usually the deal
<Losha> claptrap: if you had the space, you'd make an image copy of the 500GB drive and run recovery on the image, so that the original was not in danger of being further damaged. You don't have that luxury (neither did I, the disk the failed was a 1.5TB disk) so do what you can...
<srini> Actionparsnip: now i am using Samsung monitor... any command to get these detail?
<claptrap> Losha, ActionParsnip: I saw someone up there mention reverting the format. Any ideas on that?
<ActionParsnip> Srini: read the log file, it may show the model. The dmesg may too. You could just look at the back of the device
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: reverting?
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: That was the term that... -Scrolls up.- airtonix used up there.
<ActionParsnip> Claptrap: you may lose filenames and some files may get truncated but otherwise it should be fine
<airtonix> claptrap, it would only work if the only thing you changed was the file allocation table...otherwise you're out of luck . its also a fairly difficult task by any means
<Unislash> actionparsnip: hmmm... doesn't say in there... i can edit grub, but i can't figure out how to edit the chainloader. It's definitely a windoze thing, but lets be honest, who'd ever do this but those who dual boot... so i figure someone might know
<claptrap> airtonix: All I did was format the drive from NTFS to ext3. Not sure if that qualifies.
<ActionParsnip> Unislash: someone else may be able to contribute :)
<claptrap> ActionParsnip: For reverting the format, you mean, or referring to something else?
<Losha> claptrap: in theory, all the data is still there, so if you could reformat the drive with the original parameters, everything would be the same as the original. It's possible to do this with ext3 (though it's risky, which is why you'd want to try it on an image copy) but I've no idea if it can be done with ntfs and you risk scrambling the data beyond all hope of retrieval if it doesn't work. Unfortunatly, there's really no substitute fo
<Losha> r backups....
<claptrap> Losha: Yeah, there really isn't. I've been preaching that to people like mad, and then... -Sighs.-
<Unislash> hmm... might have found something. *cross fingers*
<gaoyuan_> ls
<gaoyuan_> hi
<claptrap> Losha: So you mean, just format it as NTFS and it should be good, or what? Or does it need to, like, have the exact same partitioning? 'cause I know Windows reserved some for swap and all that fun shite.
<Losha> claptrap: yeah, well, it's not like I didn't get caught myself...
<claptrap> Losha: So, what it seems is that my only real option, short of buying another 500 GB HDD with $40 I don't have (and it's an old Seagate Barracuda at that. Talk about failure. :|) is to try foremost and try to recover whatever individual files I can onto my 250?
<Losha> claptrap: I've seen it done on an ext3 disk: restoring the *exact* partition table kept the data intact. I've no idea if it works with ntfs. That stuff is all reverse-engineered anyway.
<pths> Hi everyone. Trying to learn some scripting, but got a problem with this one; for i in "Windows XP client"; do /usr/bin/VBoxHeadless -s $i -a 127.0.0.1 & done  The string Windows XP client seems to be sent as 3 arguemtens to VBoxHeadless instead of one
<Losha> claptrap: that's the only thing I was able to do when my 1.5TB failed. EASUS let me pull off some of the files even though I couldn't even mount the volume any more....
<arch> hi
<Gnea> pths: yes
<Dagon> Does anyone happen to know what the "super" button is? I'm trying to config compiz
<pths> Any solutions? :)
<Gnea> Dagon: it's usually the 'windows' key between ctrl and alt
<Dagon> Gnea, thank you very much :)
<Gnea> pths: nope, you've figured it out right
<Gnea> pths: but I'm guessing that you'd like to have $i contain the whole string "Windows XP client", which would mean that you're using a for-loop needlessly
<pths> I've got a list over more VMs, that is just one part of the script that is making trouble
<Gnea> a list over?
<Gnea> pths: you're probably better off to ask in #bash
<pths> Thanks, I'll try that :)
<meowbuntu> hi is there a linux version for this application http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<Zenker> does anyone know how to install blender 2.49b, it fixes some of the bugs that 2.49a has
<meowbuntu> it will not recognise any usb devices when i run the exe in wine
<vishal> solarisboy: still m having same problem
<d3lt40ne> hi guys!
<marcc__> Zenker: The best way to run Blender is to just download the package from their website, extract it, and run the binary.
<Losha> pths: you need to enclose the $i in double quotes, because it contains spaces...
<vishal> solarisboy: can u tell me how to check whether modem is intalled or not
<d3lt40ne> does ubuntu server can act like a domain controller like windows server?
<marcc__> Zenker: At least, if you want the latest stuff. Ubuntu's packages for Blender are usually far out of date, and it's super-easy to run the Blender-provided packages.
<mealstrom> ldap server or samba-server can act as domane controller
<mealstrom> *domain
<Zenker> oh dang i should have looked first, i just saw the linux dl at the same time, ty
<d3lt40ne> mealstrom: how about like an active directory?
<mealstrom> same
<mealstrom> they can
<seren> can someone help mw with git?
<Zenker> im so new to ubuntu it hurts rofl
<d3lt40ne> like controlling all the ubuntu desktop from ubuntu server..
<mealstrom> but there are some restrictons... something connected to master-slave
<seren> I need to switch to a remote branch on remotes/origins/testing
<d3lt40ne> so samba-server is the controller of all ubuntu desktop?
<seren> i tries git checkout -b remotes/origins/testing, git checkout -b origins/testing, git checkout -b testing
<seren> none work
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: Already know about unetbootin?
<mealstrom> d3lt40ne: use puppet or landscape
<mealstrom> d3lt40ne: samba-server is something like netbios+wins+domain controller
<seren> please?
<d3lt40ne> mealstrom: that's all i need?puppet/landscape & samba-server?
<Zenker> so after i dl it i just type sudo get-app blender on the terminal rigth?
<pths> Losha: Thanks, that made alot of sense :)
<d3lt40ne> mealstrom: okay. thanks man..i'll research that..
<mealstrom> d3lt40ne: landscape is not free.
<mealstrom> d3lt40ne: and puppet is
<Flannel> Zenker: sudo apt-get install blender, yes.
<d3lt40ne> mealstrom: okay..
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, shesh read the link. first. i want to have more than one os on the usb / cd
<Losha> pths: also, are you sure about the &. You'll generate multiple processes in the background if you use it
<b2p1mp> what is the best editor to write a quick script in, ubuntu 910 karmic
<Zenker> do i need to specify blender-2.49b if i have previously installed 249a and uninstalled it?
<brandon420> solarisboy: thanks for the effort man, ill be back on tomorrow to try again
<b2p1mp> or one not as strange as vi at least..
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, i post the link for a reason
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: I should have just ignored you in the first place.
<Losha> b2p1mp: whichever editor you are most comfortable in. Many people use gedit because it's simple...
<WinterSky> b2p1mp I like Gedit  and it colors for different languages.
<pths> Losha: yeah, I need that. Windows XP client is just one of several VMs I want to start in a specific time delayed order
<Blockcold> y0
<Blockcold> hello there
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, i have used unetbooting and lik it but it does not allow me to put more than one os on the drive
<Blockcold> any channel for cygwin ?
<subham> hello every body I am having an issue can any body can tell me by providing me an information how to enable f11 key suport in ubuntu 9.10 on hp mini  i am having this issue it is not working .. any help would be of great help .. thanks in advance
<praba> @@b2p1mp   geany is my favourite .. it supports almost all the scripts and languages
<indus> subham, what do you mean f11 key support
<d3lt40ne> does Opera PMS runs on Ubuntu?
<subham> indus :: yes sir on hp mini 110
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Zenker> ok sudo apt-get install installed 249 a again, i want 249b what do i need 2 do?
<indus> subham, is the f11 key not working?
<Losha> Zenker: what makes you so sure 249b is available in the repo?
<Zenker> marcc__ how do i install blender 2.49b after the dl?
<EvaLuaTe> Does anyone have an estimate on how long it will take after a kernel version has been "launched" for it to be available in ubuntu? I'm asking because I'm thinking of buying a SSD drive, and for it to maintain it's performance in time, the OS has to have TRIM support enabled. This TRIM support seems to only be available after kernel version 2.6.33.
<subham> indus : yes it is not working on hp mini .. it works well on windows part ....
<Zenker> idk, i just dl it from the blender site?
<subham> indus : yes it is not working on hp mini .. it works well on windows part ....
<indus> subham, are you trying to map the f11 key to some action
<indus> subham, did you try keyboard shortcuts?
<git__> EvaLuaTe, i'm thinking of getting SSD too
<DarwinSurvivor> I can't find System->Administration->Services on my sister's laptop (9.04), did it get renamed/moved to something else?
<subham> indus :: sorry i am not getting you  on this question well i tried with other opention such as ctrl +q ,alt +f4.... etc all this are working but f11 is not working as an short cut key
<akshay> how to modify grub.conf
<indus> subham, ok
<akshay> how to modify grub.conf
<indus> subham, which keyboard sis this
<indus> subham, try changing keyboard type from preferences>keyboard
<akshay>  how to modify grub.conf
<akshay>  how to modify grub.conf
<indus> akshay, you shouldnt
<akshay> i need to
<akshay> guide me
<indus> akshay, are you using 9.10?
<akshay> ya
<indus> akshay, then the process is different
<akshay> tell me..
<indus> akshay, what exactly do you want to do
<akshay> i compiled a new kernel..so i want to edit it
<indus> akshay, well, edit /etc/default/grub
<indus> akshay, then run sudo update-grub
<akshay> indus: what is this
<indus> akshay, this is new configuration since 9.10 uses grub2
<akshay> indus: ok let me try
<indus> !grub2 | akshay
<ubottu> akshay: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<subham> indus:: I am sorry it is working ... but i was thinking as an moment i press f11 the window should cover the entire work space by hiding this panel .. is it would be possible to do so
<subham> indus:: I am sorry it is working ... but i was thinking as an moment i press f11 the window should cover the entire work space by hiding this panel .. is it would be possible to do so
<akshay> indus: it is not edit it is gedit :)
<indus> subham, please dont repeat yourself :) i read it
<subham> indus : sorry  for that
<indus> subham, dont know how to do what you ask , can you be bit more clear
<akshay> indus: iam unable to do that..i was familiar to menu.lst and not with this
<indus> akshay, ya gedit
<ginbuntu> is it possible to have Nautilus select the file when you do "open containing folder" in firefox downloads window? On windows it does it but not on Ubuntu. it is very annoying to find a file when you have a download folder with hundreds of files.
<akshay> indus: i did "make install"  for my new kernel...wat to after that
<tomoj> has anyone seen lack of iso9660 in the JeOS kernel?
<indus> akshay, ok a custom entry should be added to the file /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<DarwinSurvivor> how do I get to the "services" window in Karmic?
<tomoj> (karmic)
<beni-> hello... are there any USB-stick images of ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso available for download? I have a PC withouth CD drive, but don't want to install netbook remix or so
<akshay> indus:let me try
<indus> akshay, but before that
<Flannel> beni-: Do you have another computer with a CD drive (or Ubuntu installed on it?)
<indus> akshay, just try this easy one step, sudo update-grub and see it new kernel is seen
<DarwinSurvivor> beni-: unetbootin will put any ubuntu iso image onto a usb drive
<indus> i go lunch now
<b2p1mp> i actually made a grub 1 partition that loads an iso
<akshay> ok
<b2p1mp> upon reboot
<b2p1mp> once
<beni-> Flannel: i have a mac, with CD drive
<akshay> indus:ok
<Flannel> beni-: Is it 64bit? (not that it matters, but would simplify things)
<beni-> Flannel: yes, both 64
<akshay> indus:thanks it did worked
<Zenker> can someone pleeeeaaase help me install blender2.49b?
<b2p1mp> my loader shows 2 ubuntu 2 recovery after last update... how to remove the older kernal?
<subham> indus:: i am saying when i press f11 key i want to c the working window should cover the entire screen as I am using hp mini and it quite difficult for any one to work on this
<Flannel> beni-: Oh, server?  You can't use the LiveUSB creator for that.  You'll have to do it manually.
<akshay> indus:but how to edit the grub.cfg
<akshay> indus : i want to give a custom name
<Flannel> beni-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD has a number of methods, you can find one that works for your setup (server CD is the same as the alternate CD as far as boot methods are concerned)
<subham> akshay :: i don't think you nead to edit this file in grub2
<will__> subham
<beni-> Flannel: ah sorry, no not server
<akshay> indus: but i want to change the existing name
<beni-> copied the wrong iso-name
<will__> you got exp with nautilus
<will__> anyone got exp with nautilus scripts
<akshay> subham, i want to change the existing name
<subham> aksay :: i don't think you nead to edit this file in grub2
<akshay> subham,tell me proc
<beni-> Flannel: i tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Mac but the PC won't boot that USB stick. however, I could install arch from USB (http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_a_USB_flash_drive), so my PC can boot from USB, i'm sure
<subham> ok
<WinterSky> How do you set an application as the default for a file type? (Ubuntu 9.10)
<akshay> subham, can u help me
<lindar> Okay, my problem is thus: I am on a netbook. When I plug in my external monitor and tell it to switch to it (mirror monitor, extending, anything), the whole system freezes. If I tell it to turn off the external monitor, it freezes. So, what I've had to do is restart, plug in my monitor, and then it only goes from that, and I have to restart and unplug it to go back to the netbook screen.
<lindar> Using Ubuntu 9.10 32-bit.
<subham> akshay :: you want to edit the entries for grub 2 for .. which part ... I have tried to change the entry for windows xp part ... on system ....
<will__> anyone got experience with nautilus or can tell me who to talk to about it
<will__> got a prob
<akshay> subham, wat command shud i type to edit the grub.cgf file
<lindar> will__, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<will__> ok
<subham> akshay ::  gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<will__> i downloaded from gnome eye candy nautilus xml animated background editor
<will__> i want to remove it
<will__> because i cannot right click the desktop and change background or themese
<will__> themes
<will__> anyone know how
<lindar> Then you should probably use Synaptic to remove it.
<linux_guru_mania> hey
<lindar> Also, please try to constrain your posts to one or two lines as nobody likes to see it
<akshay> subham,wat r u telling me
<will__> do you know what its called, i dont want to delete NAUTILUS all together and mess something up
<lindar> when people
<lindar> type like
<lindar> this.
<FloodBot2> lindar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lindar> See?
<will__> sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> beni-: ok, so apparently ubuntu uses upstart with 9.10, is there a GUI for manager which services start at bootup??
<DarwinSurvivor> oops, sorry, didn't mean to send that to beni :P
<akshay> subham, like menu.lst .........we use to edit ..........in similar fashion i want to edit grub.cgf
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, so apparently ubuntu uses upstart with 9.10, is there a GUI for manager which services start at bootup??
<subham> akshay :: sory
<lindar> DarwinSurvivor, yeah, go to System > Startup Applications
<will__> so basically just go in synaptic and remove nautilus right
<subham> akshay :: no this cant be done so as it is having some differences in this grub 2
<trelane_> having a power manglement problem.  I have my laptop hooked up to an external monitor, however every time I close the lit it suspends.  As I'm not using the LCD display on the monitor (preferring my larger desktop panel), this is a bit annoying as I have to leave the laptop open consuming space.  Is there a way to get Ubuntu to simply IGNORE closing the lid?
<Losha> DarwinSurvivor: see if 'bum' is available for your distro....
<meco> I have installed the Flashblocker add-on for Firefox, but I can't seem to enable it. Any suggestions?
<lindar> will__, no you probably don't want to do that as that's your file manager, unless you have another one you'd like to use. You probably want to remove the specific thing you added.
<DarwinSurvivor> lindar: gah, since it was under "preferences" (which is usually user-specific stuff), I thought that was login-startups...
<lindar> meco: Go to to Tools > Add-ons
<meco> lindar: Done that
<DarwinSurvivor> why did they move that from "Administration" to "Preferences"?!?
<will__> well it downloaded as a zip entitled 110874-emlb
<subham> akshay :: just a minit let me chake out the correct command for it ..
<lindar> meco: Dunno. I probably have the same one. Did you restart Firefox?
<Judgeholden> Hello all.
<akshay> subham,, ya pls
<lindar> will__, if you compiled it yourself, then you shouldn't have to ask me how to remove it. <3
<will__> how do i find that and remove it through synaptic
<meco> lindar: YEs
<DarwinSurvivor> lindar: actually, nvm, that is the *WRONG* gui, i want SYSTEM startups, not gnome launches!
<subham> akshay ::  can you have an look at http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/customizing-grub2-ubuntu-linux.html
<subham> this will help you a lot
<DarwinSurvivor> Losha: seems kind of weird for ubuntu to switch to upstart without supplying a GUI for managing it (same can be said for grub2)
<will__> well im really asking if you know what to remove, do i just delete it or uninstall something
<lindar> Flashblock 1.5.11.2 ? It works for me. I'll assume you tried all the stupid shit (restarting, waving a chicken, talking dirty to it, and going to its preferences and ticking the little box that says "ENABLE FLASHBLOCK").
<Losha> DarwinSurvivor: don't get me started....
<meco> I have the Flashblock add-on for Firefox installed, but it isn't working. It is enabled in the Add-On meny and Javascript is also enabled. What could be the problem?
<lindar> will__, did you compile the software yourself? If so, then I can't really help you. If you're compiling stuff yourself, I would assume you know how to remove it.
<meco> lindar: Actually, it's 1.2.9a that I have...
<will__> no i didnt, just downloaded it, it said open the zip click the install.sh file and enjoy
<lindar> meco: Dunno. You did all the stupid things?
<meco> lindar: I haven't compiled it myself
<lindar> will__, dunno then.
<foul_owl> quick question, any good codec identifying packages for ubuntu?
<lindar> Look for an uninstaller? =\
<will__> well thanx anyway, appreciate the help
<Losha> foul_owl: mplayr plays pretty much everything and should tell you the codecs...
<meco> lindar: It actually has an uninstall button, but it's greyed out.
<subham> akshay :: you want to make changes for xp part or some thing els
<lindar> meco: Click on preferences next to the icon and tell me what pops up, please.
<Losha> foul_owl: mplayr -> mplayer
<foul_owl> Losha: for some reason, mplayer crashes with this avi
<subham> akshay :: i'll tell you what i have done for my xp entry .. hope this will help you
<Efreak> how do i stop xserver from starting at boot?
<Efreak> o_O
<meco> lindar: I have a menu where I can unclick 'enable' and add items to a whitelist
<Losha> foul_owl: unusual, but not unheard of. Try another player e.g. vlc or xine...
<foul_owl> Losha: I get "Could not connect to socket" and "no such file or directory" then it exits
<dugger5688> Efreak, why do you want it to stop?
<lindar> meco: Okay, if it's enabled there, then I'd just recommend you get the most recent version (1.5).
<Efreak> because its mainly a server
<foul_owl> Losha: I tried vlc, and it just hangs. haven't tried xine yet. i am looking for a tool like gspot that can tell me the codec or possibly verify integrity
<lindar> Hmmm... nobody answered my question yet... *repost*
<lindar> Okay, my problem is thus: I am on a netbook. When I plug in my external monitor and tell it to switch to it (mirror monitor, extending, anything), the whole system freezes. If I tell it to turn off the external monitor, it freezes. So, what I've had to do is restart, plug in my monitor, and then it only goes from that, and I have to restart and unplug it to go back to the netbook screen.
<meco> lindar: Clicking the "Find updates" button tells me there are no updatesavailable
<will__> was someone saying something to me
<dugger5688> Alright, why not just install ubuntu-server next time? I'll look for how to do it.
<Efreak> i did start with ubuntu-server
<Efreak> but I wanted to be able to log in via xrdp; I've solved that bit already
<Flannel> beni-: You want the desktop then?
<subham> akshay ::  use this command :: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<lindar> meco, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433 I typed "flashblocker mozilla plugin" into google and hit "I'm felling lucky."
<meco> OK
<lindar> *feeling
<lindar> Wow, that was a bad one.
<Losha> foul_owl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453125. Disclaimer: Never tried it myself....
<dugger5688> Never had to do it with Ubuntu, so I'm not really sure how X is started (different for the distros I've had to configure it under). Check this out maybe, http://serverfault.com/questions/19839/ubuntu-prevent-x-from-starting-turn-desktop-into-server
<Efreak> ty
<foul_owl> Losha: Thank you very much! I will give that a try :)
<Efreak> yeah, i saw something similar, but I don't wanna mess with the startup scripts myself
<Efreak> oh well
<Flannel> !bum | Efreak
<ubottu> Efreak: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lindar> Wow. How do I set conference mode in XChat?
<Efreak> ty
<Efreak> and lastly, is there a gnome equivalent for startkde?
<dugger5688> 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'     <-should do it. I would test it out on my VM but it's currently doing a distro upgrade.
<ovidiu> hello
<ovidiu> help
<theadmin> Where can i get some help on writing Makefiles?
<Gnea> !ask > ovidiu
<ubottu> ovidiu, please see my private message
<dbone> hey, does anybody remember me?
<YoBoY> will__: try to remove the script on you /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts folder
<theadmin> dbone: Huh?
<lindar> Okay, my problem is thus: I am on a netbook. When I plug in my external monitor and tell it to switch to it (mirror monitor, extending, anything), the whole system freezes. If I tell it to turn off the external monitor, it freezes. So, what I've had to do is restart, plug in my monitor, and then it only goes from that, and I have to restart and unplug it to go back to the netbook screen. *second reposting*
<dbone> I was on earlier and I was trying to get multi-touch to work
<dbone> I didn't know if anyone who was on here helping me before is still on?
<subham> does any body knows how to change the tool bar appears in gedit  i want to have only icons i dont want to have the lables to show up under respective icon how to remove those lables ... please reply ...
<Gnea> dbone: pretend everyone here is new.
<theadmin> dbone: Uh, if  you have any questions, ask them, someone can help.
<bag_> hey, anyone has an idea why my network-manager getting no IP from DGCP Server, dhclient still does get an IP?
<Losha> lindar: click on the tab and look for 'show join/part messages'....
<theadmin> bag_: I think you mean DHCP?
<dbone> okay, well anyway, if anyone is interested in multitouch, I made a bit of a noob tutorial that you can find at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426782#3
<lindar> Losha: Thank you. <3
<bag_> theadmin, yes sorry
<theadmin> subham: Sorry, gedit is not much of customizable
<ovidiu> my ports are locked how can i unlock my ports(27015)
<lindar> Hmmm...  What to do? I have a problem, Google yields no results, and nobody here seems to know the answer. Suggestions?
<bag_> subham, you can change that settings system-wide
<meco> lindar: With the newer version everything worked as it's supposed to. But I should've been able to upgrade the version I had (or shouldn't have been given it in the first place as this system was installed only a week ago)
<fstx> One of my network interfaces keeps going deaf, ifdown/ifup solves it. Any idea where to start looking?
<subham> big_:: how ??
<theadmin> ovidiu: What blocks them?
<ovidiu> don't now...
<ovidiu> i use a router
<theadmin> ovidiu: You need to check it's settings then.
<theadmin> ovidiu: How depends on the router model
<dugger5688> ovidiu: http://192.168.1.1 (usually)
<theadmin> dugger5688: What the hell is that?
<bag_> subham, system->preferences->(thats style preference thing with themes, 3 tab if i remember correctly)
<lindar> meco: Shouldn't have, but you did. Feel free to burn away the rest of your day trying to figure out why you couldn't fix your problem that shouldn't have been possible in the first place and how it became a problem, or just count your blessings that you ran into somebody as awesome as I.
<beni-> Flannel: sorry, was afk... yes Desktop Ubuntu
<ovidiu> hey i opend ports already in my router but after instal ubuntu doesn't work anymore...even in windows are loked
<dugger5688> fstx: Which interface?
<meco> lindar: Hehe... Sometimes I feel like paving the road for the poor guys coming after me... Anyway, it worked with your assistance. Much appreciated!
<ovidiu> pls someone prv me
<ovidiu> who can help
<dugger5688> Ovidiu, if it's not working in Ubuntu or windows, then the only thing blocking them is either your router or your ISP. Are you getting a static IP from your router or DHCP? If you have forwarding, they might be going to the wrong IP.
<ovidiu> if i use other pc it works...
<jurek53> jak zainstalować plik tar.bz
<meco> Can someone think of reasons why Firefox is still using 96% of the CPU even with Flashblock installed (and working)?
<lindar> meco: What are you doing in Firefox right now?
<ovidiu> ports are open from router,i use 2 pc and it works but this one with ubuntu instaled doesn't work anymore...
<fstx> dugger5688: the motherboard always works, the pci card one goes deaf. I've tried three different cards, so now the name is eth3. One thing that might be the differnece is that I have a number of iptable rules for this interface. But it works for a while (several hours at least=when down/up it,
<songnghiem> i have a ques,any chance for OO display correctly mathtype equation ??
<songnghiem> i have a ques,any chance for OO display correctly mathtype equation ??
<subham> bag_ :: thanks .. I did it my simply right clicking and  selecting desktop background  and going to interface tab and making changes over there  .. thanks
<dugger5688> fstx, that's weird. Sorry, that really sounds like something in the kernel that's beyond my ability to fix. Have you filed a bug report?
<meco> lindar: I have four tabs open: two for a game called Starfleet Commander which does not have any fancy animated graphics, one for Wikipedia, and one for a Facebook Flash game where the Flashblock app is suppressing the flash content.
<meco> lindar: And I haven't been active on Firefox the last five minutes approximately
<ovidiu> how can i send a prv mes hee?
<paddy_melon> ovidiu, /query username
<fstx> dugger5688: not yet.
<paddy_melon> or /msg username message
<lindar> Huh...
<dugger5688> fstx, I would try that. Could be an iptables config problem on your end. My experience with that is minimal. If you remove the iptables rules, what happens?
<fstx> dugger5688: One thing Iäve noticed is that the ifconfig counters keep ticking
<fstx> dugger5688: that interface is exposed on the internet, so thats not really ok. The iptables rules work they way I intended when I down/up it.
<meco> lindar: Nothing comes to mind?
<lindar> meco: Try it without the game running?
<fstx> dugger5688: as far as I can see, all my rules are stateless
<lindar> meco: Even better, try it with a single tab open.
<fstx> dugger5688: thanks for your help. my train is in, I have to go
<Losha> fstx: the iptables stuff is relatively mature. I'd suspect the hardware first...
<theadmin> Um. Update-manager asked to update Apache... I hope that won't bring my server down?
<Losha> theadmin: run a backup before you update, or take the risk....
<fstx> losha: I did, I tried three different cards.
<theadmin> Losha: It shouldn't damage the data itself, but i mean... It will be off during the update only, right?
<theadmin> I mean it is supposed to start after install or must i do "apache2ctl start" manually?
<Losha> fstx: interesting, I agree with dugger5688 then, suspect a kernel issue...
<lixujia> \ping
<Artyom> hello
<Guest96037> potrzebuje malej pomocy ;)
<Losha> theadmin: Sorry, no guarantees. The upgrade should restart the server for you, but there's always a chance that an update will bork something....
<Guest96037> mógł by ktoś mi pomóc ?
<theadmin> Losha: Well, yeah, that's true.
<meco> lindar: Now I have only one tab open in Firefox and it draws around 30% CPU...
<linuxlurker> meco any flash components on that tab?
<theadmin> meco: Firefox has a huge leak issue, it never gives the memory back until you kill it, same with CPU i belive... At least on windows
<meco> linuxlurker: No, and besides Flashblock is enabled
<linuxlurker> I'm using chromium lately
<linuxlurker> Firefox seems to have become as bloated as IE :)
<meco> theadmin: OK, so the solution to my problems is basically what I am relegated to already: killing the app and restarting it whenever things start going syrupy?
<theadmin> linuxlurker: No, not even close. Just don't install all those tons of addons
<theadmin> meco: Yeah :(
 * Friction[laptop] has about 25 extensions :D
<dugger5688> Chromiums FTW!!
<lindar> meco: That's ducked up.
<Friction[laptop]> chrome doesn't have anywhere near as many extensions
<Friction[laptop]> but as soon as it does i'm switching
<dugger5688> I've also been digging epiphany for very very light browsing.
 * theadmin has 6 extensions only
<_saya> how do I lock my linux distro ?
<meco> lindar: What has?
<Beea> I have an older laptop Dell 1100 I just ordered 9. and realized my old computer may not run it.
<theadmin> _saya: Huh?
<dugger5688> Why not use firefox when you need the extensions and others when you don't
<meco> Sorry, I don't know i "ducked up" is an idiom...
<lindar> meco: Just commenting on the memory leaks.
<linuxlurker> _saya, I'm not sure your question makes sense
<Friction[laptop]> because i always use extensions
<Clay^Work> _saya: ctrl + alt + L
<Losha> meco: more of a typo than an idiom...
<linuxlurker> ah lock the screen? !!
<lindar> Losha: No, I was just being cute.
<Beea> Does any one know if a Dell 1100 can use ubuntu 9 if not does ubuntu have something that will work
<Losha> lindar: yeah, me too...
<meco> Losha: Yeah... I caught that one a bit late
<meco> A euphemism rather
<lindar> Ugh, I feel totally stupid, but I can't seem to figure out how to move the damn task bar. -_-
<vishal> dmesg -c ,,,,,what it does
<theadmin> lindar: Right click it, choose Properties, change "Orientation"
<lindar> theadmin, there's nowhere to click it. It's absolutely filled.
<llutz> vishal: "man dmesg"
<_saya> linuxlurker, Clay^Work, theadmin, thanks for reply .. I think I should have asked how I copy protect my ubuntu turnkey .. I want to secure my personal code ..
<Zenker> i just came back for a sec to NOT thank anyone for helping me earlier, luckily, im not STUPID and i figured out how to install blender 2.49b
<siropio> hello guys how i can configure my Database URL o work with JDBC?i tried String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/library"; but it didnt worked.i have lampp
<lindar> Oh, I managed it, but it's still on the wrong screen.
<Beea> ???? Can a Dell 1100 use ubuntu 9
<vishal> llitz: actually I m trying for dialup connection, but i am not able to do that
<meco> (parenthetically mentioning that "ducked up" is very close to (my) Norwegian "dukke opp" which means to surface or suddenly appear... )
<Radar> Beea: try it and find out and report back! :)
<lindar> Beea: Probably. Does it have at least a Pentium 2 and 128mb RAM?
<indus> hi
<Losha> _saya: I didn't think freeware distros were big on copy protection...
<dugger5688> Beea Ubuntu 9? 9.10 or 9.04? Either way it shouldn't matter, my guess is that it will run it.
<Zenker> but seriously, thanks for not helping me, i actually learned somethin on my own by reading pages and pages of info which is a very difficult task for someone with my disability
<lindar> Oh, and to anybody that cares, I fixed my problem. I have to turn off the pretty effects because, even if I'm switching monitors, it has to enable both for a moment, which crashes the graphics engine due to its inability to render special graphics when desktop size reaches a certain width.
<Beea> cool I will try it.
<vishal> any body know php prgramming
<Losha> Beea: that's what live cds are for. So you can test without committing....
<lindar> Turning off the fancy effects worked and now I have my double monitoring back. =D
<theadmin> vishal: #php
<Beea> live cd's?
<hmw> Zenker: you might like this one: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html and also this one: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<lindar> So, how do I get my task bar to a different monitor?
<fstx> losha: Yes, that is my conclusion too. But right now I can't even figure out good google terms. I tried three cards, but I am willing to try another one. What one shoul I order? PCI or PCI-e?
<vishal> <theadmin: wat does it mean
<theadmin> vishal: Type this: "/join #php" and hit enter, it will bring you to PHP chat room
<hateball> Beea: The normal Ubuntu desktop cd and be used to test your system before doing an install to harddrive. To see if the hardware is supported etc.
<dugger5688> Beaa, http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<Losha> fstx: better throughput with PCI-e I thought, but really, 4th time lucky? Doesn't seem likely....
<dugger5688> You don't need to 'order' Ubuntu, you can just d/l the live cd, burn it an test it. It'll boot off the cd and run like it's installed without actually installing it.
<indus> vishal, just click on #php and you will be there
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm experiencing this weird thing on ubuntu 8.10 and rhythmbox : it switches from pause to play by itself ! Anyone encountered this ?
<indus> ngirard, yes happens to me sometimes
<Beea> I can't burn it. my cd only is a read no write
<ngirard> Hi indus. How did you solve it ?
<lindar> Beea: Ah, if you have a USB flash drive, you can also use that, assuming your system supports booting from USB devices.
<indus> ngirard, i didnt :D
<hmw> Beea: one can make a USB flash drive with Ubuntu on it... but I cant tell you how, you'd have to ask Google
<Beea> nope no drive
<indus> Beea, hi are you on windows?
<ngirard> indus: it's kinda annoying. Every 30s or so i have to pause the damn thing, then it switches back to play
<lindar> How do I get my task bar to move to a different monitor? For some strange reason it's sitting on what my computer is treating as the secondary monitor, and I can't seem to move it, just change orientation.
<theadmin> Beea: Are you on Windows? If so, use WUBI
<indus> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Beea> yes, trying to get off
<Beea> WUBI?
<hateball> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<theadmin> Beea: Windows Based Ubuntu Installer
<lindar> Ah, you don't want Wubi.
<theadmin> Beea: See http://wubi-installer.org
<fstx> losha: I tried two netgear FA310TX, and one 3Com 9c905c. Trying something more modern does not sound like a bad idea to me.
<lindar> It's funky as all heck.
<indus> Beea,go to unetbootin.sourceforge.net and download this software , it will help you download or burn to a usb stick
<theadmin> lindar: It's not that bad, a bit of slower then normal install
<ngirard> indus: anyway, thanks for your feedback
<Losha> Beea: you can order the cds for very little cost. https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> indus: (s)he has no usb stick
<indus> Losha, those cds are free of cost
<bobbyyu> My Apache is having trouble showing my test.pl in the CGI-bin
<lindar> theadmin: I had a hell of a time with it. It'd be better to just plain install than install into NTFS.
<indus> theadmin, ah uh oh :)
<bobbyyu> The site is /home/bobbyyu
<theadmin> lindar: You can't install it on NTFS
<indus> theadmin, so what is he trying
<bobbyyu> and I separated the public_html and the cgi-bin
<Beea> I do not have a stick and can't afford one so I will wait for the cd
<StrongOrder> Guys, how do I pipe and display a result of a commant in vim (terminal) ?
<indus> Beea, it takes 3 weeks or so
<lindar> Beea: Can't afford a 10$ USB thumb drive? Wowie.
<indus> Beea, can you borrow cd from someone
<bobbyyu> And put in the configuration pointing to that place
<vishal> but after going into php channel ,,my msg is not reaching showing ##overflow
<Losha> fstx: older hardware is, if anything, often better supported. Don't let me deter you, but I'll eat my hat if the problem goes away with a newer card...
<indus> lindar, 10$ CAN BE expensive if you are a student
<brjann> StrongOrder: you should be able to do    <command> | vim -
<Beea> don't know anyone that has one. I did not realize they were that cheap. I will look into it
<bobbyyu> Don't know any Apache help sites, do you?
<indus> lindar, and even though i have been working 10 years, i just got my pen drive a year ago
<Beea> I am disabled on a fixed income
<brjann> bobbyyu: you could ask in #apache
<theadmin> bobbyyu: I might be of some help
<indus> Beea, where are you from?
<Losha> indus: I wasn't sure, I seemed to recall they were charging postage nowadays. Free is better still...
<StrongOrder> brjann, hg diff path_to_file | vim   does not work for me :(
<Beea> seattle
<Effit> hi. looking for some help. i have a wacom bamboo graphics tablet and it has its software installed on windows. wine will not run the installation for that, so i was wondering if i might be able to get some drivers for it, or something.
<indus> Losha, no, postage paid by addressee
<theadmin> StrongOrder: hg diff path_to_file | vim -
<bobbyyu> No. brjann. Apache closed its channel
<theadmin> StrongOrder: Try that
<brjann> StrongOrder: | vim -    the dash is important
<bobbyyu> admin, what should I do? :)
<brjann> bobbyyu: oh, my bad :)
<Losha> indus: perfect for Beea then...
<Dayofswords> i cant figure out how to download all the files using wget , what i want to do is download all files in a web directory(stay in that folder) that match "Title_*.txt, anyone know how?
<theadmin> bobbyyu: They didn't close it, they just moved to #httpd
<indus> perfect for everyone
<bobbyyu> OK thanks theadmin
<indus> Beea, in seattle there are ubuntu groups which can give you a cd
<murlidhar> err how can reduce the font size ?
<Losha> indus: well, not for the impatient rich guys...
<StrongOrder> theadmin, yes, that worked. thanks! any url I can get additional info ?
<theadmin> StrongOrder: Read the manuals ;)
<Beea> where would I find them
<indus> Beea, hold on
<StrongOrder> theadmin, the manuals of vim or bash? :)
<ovidiu> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled how can i enable that:D? the 1 milion $ question
<indus> Beea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PNWTeam
<theadmin> StrongOrder: Generally "-" means "Read from STDIN"
<murlidhar> oops i mean how can i reduce the size of icons ? ??
<murlidhar> the default icon size when compared with the size of the fonts i wants is very large
<ovidiu> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled how can i enable that:D? the 1 milion $ question
<StrongOrder> theadmin, I see, but it seems some programs do not support it. I just tried with nano, and it created a file :)
<indus> Beea, also here http://www.gslug.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<vlt> Hello. I installed the sky generator "stellarium". What time is shown there in the status line? It seems to be my local time. Does stellarium know that it's local or does it think it's UTC?  If local, why does it count from 2010-03-28 01:59:59 to 02:00:00 (and not 03:00)?
<Losha> ovidiu: just google 'enable IP forwarding'. $1M please...
<indus> Beea, maybe they would give you a cd
<brjann> StrongOrder: the "Speaking Unix" series from IBM is always a classic. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/views/aix/libraryview.jsp?search_by=Speaking+UNIX+Part
<theadmin> StrongOrder: Lol yeah
<murlidhar> i even tried to change the dots per inch ....
<vishal> after goin into php channel  it is showing cannot send channel
<murlidhar> but it's only the font changes..
<StrongOrder> brjann, wow, so much to learn..
<vishal> wat is this
<murlidhar> maybe i should ........ change the resolution ..
<abhi_nav> hi
<theadmin> vishal: Are you registered?
<vishal> no
<fstx> anybody tried killer k1?
<theadmin> Hi, abhi_nav
<vishal> how to registered
<murlidhar> fstx: what's that ?
<abhi_nav> theadmin :-)
<brjann> StrongOrder: well, yes, but it's a pretty gentle introduction to a lot of topics.
<theadmin> vishal: See "/msg nickserv help register"
<sikun> working on a network setup.. i have a project where i am consolidating two offices, my main goal is to setup a server where files can be accessed by any computer in two different offices, but what i would like to do is have a server in each office that automatically 'syncs' files as they are updated on either location, i don't know if this is possible or where to even start. Currently i am working with about a total of about 200gb of data also.
<Losha> Beea: PM me your address and I'll mail you out a dvd tomorrow...
<fstx> fstx: an ethernet card. I think you can run iptables on the card
<lindar> sikun: Uhhh... networked redundant RAID array? =\
<Beea> Sorry about that.. thanks for the url. my computer locked up
<Beea> i need a cd not dvd
<lindar> Still haven't figured out how to get that task bar on the other monitor. =D
<sikun> lindar: networked raid?
<Beea> I think I will just pick up a USB stick and do it that way. Thanks for all the help.
<vishal> how to register in php channel
<Losha> !irc | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Losha> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Losha> Ah finally. !register
<lindar> I don't know the logistics or the RAID type (I'm rusty at all of this), but there's a RAID type that creates redundant drives so there are two copies of everything, and you can probably do this over a network.
<Losha> !register | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<theadmin> vishal: Sigh. /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL
<Losha> theadmin: sometimes get the feeling no-one is paying attention?
<theadmin> Losha: Yeah...
<sikun> lindar: well what i was thinking at first was of doing a VPN setup or something along the lines of that.. but.. i don't have access to an internet connection that actually has a decent upload, the files i'll be dealing with are anywhere from 0-15mb each, and the internet connection on the server side would have a max of about 1mbit upload.. so i was just thinking of having two file servers each replicating files to each other
<brjann> sikun: you might look into unison: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<Beea> bummer now I will have to use a different password
<brjann> !info unison | sikun
<lindar> sikun: Yeah, so you have one half of the array at one location, and one half at the other. Except that... that's a stupid idea.
<ubottu> sikun: unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27.57-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 522 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<lindar> Cos it would have to write to both drives.
<lindar> Hey, there you go.
<sikun> hmm... unison looks promising!
<lindar> Server sync software would be the better option.
<lindar> I overlooked the fact that data would have to be written to both drives, which doesn't help your upload problem.
<lindar> So... there you go. =P
<Losha> sikun: when I was a lad, we used rsync....
<tiina> hej någon som kunde hjälpa mig med min firefox
<brjann> !se | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sikun> lol.. i've used *nix for about 6 years... i know a decent amount.. but still would definately consider myself a newb, haha
<tiina> hej jag har av nångon misstag installerat pre-firefox namoroka webläsare o vill ha tillbaka den vanliga firefox...vet du vilken det är?
<sikun> the thought crossed my mind about just using windows server.. but then i decided not to even bother even toying with the idea, since the cost of just two licenses for what i would need is just outrageous
<nightrid3r> !no | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<tiina> nej någon som pratar svenska här?
<Drooling_Sheep> !se | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<brjann> tiina: skriv     /join #ubuntu-se     , takk
<fstx> what do you say: netgear ga311, intel pro/1000gt or d-link dge-528t?
<Losha> sikun: you'll have to check my math, but 200GB at 1mbit/sec will take about 20 days to do the initial sync. At that rate, you may never be able to keep up with the changes....
<sikun> ok.. one last question, this network has about a total of 10 people that access files, on a scale of 1-10 of difficulty.. how is setting up a domain controller under ubuntu (hopefully i am using correct terminology.. i just want to be able to restrict only authorized users to access what they are allowed to, etc..)?
<brjann> sikun: yeah, for the first sync, you might get better bandwidth out of the postal service ;)
<sikun> Losha: well.. i'd say the first sync will be done just by using an external hard drive
<sikun> hahaha
<Losha> sikun: still doesn't let you out of doing the math. Just how much data are you planning to sync...?
<sikun> well on average... each day i would say a max amount of data change would be no more than 1-2gb
<sikun> office #2 is being downsized and will only be used once a week.. so its not a problem only having it sync every other day, or just two days before its used
<Losha> sikun: so what happens if two people on opposite ends of the link try to edit the same file?
<sikun> thats also what i was wondering... if its possible to 'lock' the file when someone has it opened
<theadmin> Why can't i "sudo echo somestuff > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/somefile"?
<sikun> but i would say right now usually MOST of the time... no two people are working on the same file
<Losha> sikun: yes, but now you not only have a sync problem, you have a revision control management problem....
<jstephan> someone may know if the beta1freeze and kernelfreeze will come today?
<llutz> theadmin: use "tee"
<sikun> hrm.. yeah.. i've been wondering about that
<theadmin> llutz: How do i use that, it makes no sense to me
<sikun> well would a VPN setup be a better idea then?
<Beea> Thanks all I am sure I will be back when I actually get my computer ubuntuized
<llutz> theadmin: it's faq, sudo echo > cannot work
<brjann> sikun: that's one of the benefits of unison over something like rsync -- unison detects non-conflicting changes and merges them both ways, and then can be used to resolve conflicts
<sikun> where just mapping a network drive over the net instead of having two different servers? Then the only problem would just be office #1 upload when a larger file would be opened
<theadmin> llutz: Whatever, i'll just sudo -i and there goes
<sikun> brjann: ooooh...
<llutz> theadmin: echo foo|sudo tee file.bar
<theadmin> llutz: Ah! Makes sense, thanks a lot!
<Zet> hi
<Zet> I upgraded my RAM yesterday from 2 to 4 GB
<Zet> on a 64bit machine, 64bit Ubuntu installation
<Losha> sikun: well you still have a problem with multiple writers even within a single site don't you? If you want to allow that, you need a revision control system, and one that works remotely too...
<Zet> and now the machine crashes shortly after boot
<Zet> just completely locks up
<Losha> Zet: first guess is faulty RAM of course. Run memtest overnight....
<Zet> I did
<Zet> no errors
<sikun> Losha: yeah.. hmmm
<emiliyo> OLAAA
<Zet> I also tried the new RAM in all available slots. no difference.
<brjann> Zet: how long did you let memtest run?
<Zet> brjann: almost 9 hours
<indus> memtest is useless really
<brjann> Zet: okay, i withdraw my unspoken objection ;)
<indus> who has time to run that
<Losha> indus: you run it overnight while you're sleeping...
<llutz> indus: people trying to find hardware issues
<indus> not even 1 % Of users ever do it
<indus> i have statistics
<abhi_nav> indus :-)
<indus> its easier to replace ram and check
<zortec> I want to try Gentoo from within Ubuntu.  Would it be possible to resize my root partition to allow space for Gentoo or do you suggest another method?
<Losha> indus: pulled from which orifice?
<silentx> Hey ... Why when i try to connect to my wireless network and enter the password .. it keep asking about the password .. without connecting .. << :(
<indus> your friendly neighbourhood system vendor will help you
<indus> or if iam near i will
<indus> memtest is not 100 % accurate either
<Zet> the computer does run significantly longer in failsafe mode, but eventually it still locks up
<indus> but off topic now
<Zet> within like half an hour
<theadmin> zortec: Maybe Virtualbox?
<testi> Zet, does it crash always and always at the same spot?
<indus> Zet, maybe you have it two different ram sticks
<lindar> silentx: That means that you have a bad connection.
<theadmin> zortec: Nevertheless, it is possible, download any live CD with GParted, this will do for you
<Zet> testi: pretty much yeah
<indus> that aint gonna work good
<lindar> silentx, either the source signal is weak, or you're not close enough.
<llutz> indus: you can be quite sure your ram is faulty if memtest finds errors. you cannot be sure it will be ok if it won't find errors. simple it is
<zortec> theadmin: I thought about using virtualization software but it would run slower... and prefer if I could just set up another partition in ubuntu and format it with a separate root, home, and swap partitions
<silentx> lindar, it is my network and my wireless adaptor in the same room
<zortec> theadmin: I have 116 gb unallocated space to play around with
<indus> llutz, ya agree but i once cleaned my ram with water and silver polish, leter dried in sun....... worked like a charm
<brjann> zortec: if your CPU is recent enough to have virtualization extensions, virtualization wouldn't be that much slower
<Losha> Zet: it's possible a motherboard issue, triggered by the larger RAM. Sorry, I realize that's bad news...
<lindar> silentx: What frequency range does it use?
<theadmin> zortec: Great! Then just use GPartED to allocate it for you
<phrearch> hi
<indus> llutz, memtest reports 1 error but it is definitely not noticeable
<Zet> Losha: yeah
<phrearch> is there a nhibernate mono version somewhere for ubuntu?
<zortec> brjann: I'm not sure if it is recent enough, my CPU is an Intel Dual Core 2.1 Ghz
<llutz> indus: until system uses this bit
<silentx> lindar, it is 9DBI ..
<indus> it was nice to see my ram shining again :)
<Zet> Losha: I did buy the motherboard used, so it's completely possible
<shahin> anyone having problems with apt-update?
<lindar> silentx: I didn't ask about the decibel level, I asked about the frequency range. =D
<theadmin> shahin: Nope.
<brjann> indus: one memory error on non-ECC RAM is enough to cause random system crashes
<silentx> sorry i dont know :D .. i'm new in the networking feild ..
<Losha> Zet: how is your 4G ram configured? Is it 2x2G or 4x1G or what?
<indus> brjann, hmm i dont have it though, who knows what goes inside,
<silentx> lindar, sorry i dont know :D .. i'm new in the networking feild ..
<shahin> theadmin: hm, mine just says "99% [waiting for headers]" as soon as it comes to http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic-security main restricted
<indus> anyways i replaced with new ddr 2 anyway so np
<zortec> theadmin: You wouldn't sugest using any of the partition tools like Palimpsest Disk Utility in Ubuntu?
<lindar> silentx: Does it operate on 2.4GHz? 5.8GHz? Other? What protocol are you using? 802.11g? n?
<shahin> theadmin: can you please check if you have that rep in your sources.list?
<silentx> 2.4Ghz
<brjann> zortec: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<silentx> lindar, wait lemme check
<lindar> Also, on what surface do you have the wireless router sitting, silentx ?
<theadmin> shahin: Yeah, i do, it's just slow
<emiliyo> olaa
<zortec> brjann: model 15 - Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 @ 2.20 Ghz
<theadmin> zortec: No, you need a Live CD to play with a root partition
<silentx> lindar, they near to each other :D .. in the same room ..
<otswim> if i ofter want to launch 3 or 4 commands, should i make an alias in .bashrc and separate the commands with ';'? or is there a nicer way to do it?
<shahin> theadmin: hm, i've waited a couple of minutes now. is it just today it's this slow?
<lindar> silentx: Okay. On what surface do you have the wireless router placed?
<testi> Zet did you als try to replace the old RAM, not using the old one as well as not using both, but the new one in the slot of the old one? How is the behaviour for each configuration? Assume it crashes differently or does not crash in the latter case, then the problem is probably hardware related.
<brjann> zortec: nope, no virtualization extensions on that one :(
<otswim> and when i compile programs from source, where should i put them? just in my home?
<zortec> theadmin: What if I want to create another partition from the unallocated space? I'm also wondering if I need to create a swap partition as I already have one in ubuntu... so would just need a root and home partition for gentoo
<theadmin> zortec: If you need one from allocated space, then okay, go ahead right from Ubuntu
<silentx> lindar, on my office .. :S
<testi> "not using both" -> "using both"
<brjann> zortec: so long as you're not using hibernation, you can re-use the same swap partition for two distributions
<Losha> Zet: what testi said...
<zortec> theadmin: Can I use swap for both gentoo and ubuntu? My swap partition is 4.6 gb
<Zet> I have 2x2gb sticks
<lindar> silentx: On your office desk? Okay, do you have it next to anything like a mobile phone, monitor, speakers, or other similar electronic devices?
<timthorpe> hi
<zortec> brjann: Thanks, good info
<Zet> I am not at home right now, I'm online from the university library. I'll swap the sticks around some more later today.
<Zet> thanks for the suggestions
<Losha> Zet: well, you know the original 2G is good. Try running just the new 2G....
<silentx> lindar, yea old monitor speaker and my desktop also .. :S
<indus> what is a good channel for buying pc hardware
<Zet> Losha: I'll do that
<p0a> Hello how do I view my hardware specs?
<Losha> indus: #hardware I suppose...
<lindar> silentx: So it's next to one of those big tube monitors and a set of speakers? =\
<brjann> p0a: sudo lshw    will print out a nice report
<Losha> indus: actually, I like newegg reviews, and slickdeals...
<p0a> brjann, thanks :-)
<otswim> and when i compile programs from source, where should i put them? just in my home?
<silentx> lindar, yes
<otswim> if i often want to launch 3 or 4 commands, should i make an alias in .bashrc and separate the commands with ';'? or is there a nicer way to do it?
<llutz> !checkinstall | otswim
<ubottu> otswim: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<silentx> lindar, I could change it's place if you want to .. " the router and the adapter ..
<lindar> silentx: I'll skip the explanation and just say that you need to move anything to do with your internet connection (modem, router, and so on) at least 2m (6 feet) away from those things. =D
<Losha> otswim: I keep mine in ~/bin ...
<llutz> otswim: install inside $HOME or use prefix=/usr/local
<hmw> otswim: I have a bin folder in my home, and the path is pointing at it. It contains some scripts with tasks, i do often
<silentx> lindar, wait .. I'll do it now ..
<lindar> You know how the television goes crazy when somebody starts hoovering the living room? That's pretty much what you're doing to your internet.
<Zet> just for the heck of it, are there any known lockup bugs in the new kernel that the upgrade thing just pushed on me earlier this week?
<Zet> 2.6.20 or something?
<Losha> otswim: an alias with ; separated programs is a perfectly reasonable way to do that...
<otswim> ok great thanks
<Zet> I just remembered I had not rebooted after that kernel upgrade before I shut down to install the ram
<Losha> lindar: just another reason not to do housework...
<lindar> xD
<hmw> Losha: otswim: i alaways used && to separate commands in one line. What is the difference to ; ?
<otswim> so i should put the bins in ~/bin, but what about the sources?
<lindar> Why aren't things like induction and basic electronics included in general education?
<Losha> Zet: if there are, you're the first person to complain about it, which seems unlikely...
<otswim> hmw: when you use && the second command will be executed only if the first one succedeed
<llutz> hmw:  && executes command to the right only if the one to the left exits without error,
<lindar> Even really basic stuff. "Speakers have magnets, magnets fuck up yo shit."
<yehia> how to change permission of my folder from ( root ) to Owner ?
<hmw> otswim: aah...thanks... should have been obvious
<p0a> Hello what's that utility that lets you paste stuff from the command line? Ie "paste foo.txt" -> http://<yourpastesite>.com/UocgJT
<brjann> !language > lindar
<ubottu> lindar, please see my private message
<yehia> sorry
<lindar> =D
<silentx> lindar, done ..
<llutz> !pastebinit > p0a
<brjann> p0a: pastebinit
<ubottu> p0a, please see my private message
<yehia> how to chance owner from root - to my user
<hmw> p0a: pastebinit
<timthorpe> system info
<silentx> lindar, I'll start to connect know ..
<llutz> yehia: su - user
<silentx> Disconnecting ..
<otswim> so i should put the binaries in ~/bin, but what about the sources?
<Losha> yehia: something like 'sudo chown -R Owner folder'
<Losha> otswim: I keep sources in ~/src, binaries in ~/bin ....
<hmw> otswim: you could call it ~/scripts if you prefer... some files in the various "bin" folders are actually shells scripts, btw
<otswim> okay
<yehia> llutz, i did what you told me
<zortec> I get an error in the partition manager that there are too many primary partitions.  Is there a way around that?
<p0a> I installed it, but when I try "echo foo | pastebinit" it says "http://pastebin.com"
<yehia> what it the next step llutz.
<p0a> Where's the rest of the link?
<nemiro> zortec, no
<Losha> otswim: the actual names are arbitrary, it's just about hygiene really...
<llutz> yehia: sorry, misread you. ctrl-d to exit
<otswim> Losha: yes sure; i was just asking about what's common
<llutz> yehia: do what Losha told you
<zortec> nemiro: You can only have a max of 4 primary partitions?
<hmw> zortec: with MBR, yes
<nemiro> zortec, yes.. unless you do something odd which I can't remember
<yehia> losha , said ( something like )
<brjann> p0a: yeah, pastebin.com hasn't worked for me recently either. try    pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.org
<yehia> what does this mean llutz .
<llutz> yehia: sudo chown -R user:group /directory
<zortec> nemiro: So is there any way I can set a partition as extended? I'm trying to create one to hold /gentoo/home
<brjann> p0a: wait, that's not the right url. just a sec
<hmw> nemiro: zortec: you could use GPT instead of MBR
<Losha> zortec: make the 4th an extended (logical) partition, then put extra logical partitions inside it....
<p0a> brjann, it's .com
<brjann> p0a: ah, right. my bad
<p0a> brjann, how do I alias this to pasteit? pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<p0a> So when I type pasteit in the command line I'll get that command ^
<llutz> yehia: for files it would be "sudo chown  user:group /path/to/file"
<hmw> nemiro: zortec: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table  -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<Bjelleklang> does anyone else get a gpg error when updating package lists on 9.10? Karmic-updates Release is the one giving an error on my two machines
<brjann> p0a: alias pasteit='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'    should work
<brjann> p0a: you'll have to put that in your ~/.bash_profile if you want it to persist across logins (which i assume you do)
<teo77> no ez az xchat se szebb :)
<yehia> it tells me so llutz . chown: missing operand after `yehia:yehia/~/.fluxbox/styles'
<p0a> brjann, good idea
<yehia> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<llutz> yehia: missing space in front of /
<brjann> !hu | teo77
<ubottu> teo77: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<llutz> yehia: and /~/ is wrong
<teo77> ok
<teo77> hogy tudok belépni rá?
<brjann> teo77: /join #ubuntu-hu
<teo77> köszönöm
<llutz> yehia: sudo chown -R yehia:yehia ~/.fluxbox/styles
<Losha> brjann: the name changed. Now http://ubuntu.pastebin.com...
<p0a> brjann, is there a way to load .bash_profile to my current login?
<brjann> p0a: yep,    source ~/.bash_profile
<teo77> bíró janinak hívnak?
<llutz> p0a: ". .bash_profile"
<brjann> Losha: aha!
<p0a> thanks it worked
<BbT0n> hi all
<Losha> brjann: the old one started requiring registration or something so they moved it...
<Nexlog> #ubuntu-br
<yehia> chown: cannot access `/home/yehia/.fluxbox/style': No such file or directory   this is what i got llutz
<llutz> yehia: then make sure using the correct path
<Losha> !hu | teo77
<ubottu> teo77: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<brjann> Losha: i guess I should edit the script so I don't have to keep typing the URL all the time
<Losha> brjann: :-)
<p0a> that's strange, the alias doesn't work
<brjann> p0a: type    alias    all by itself and make sure it's loaded properly
<Losha> p0a: are you sure you used the right url?
<p0a> alias pasteit='pastebinit -b http://yourpaste.net -a anonymous', when I run echo foo | pasteit the program doesn't seem to respond
<p0a> while echo foo | pastebinit -b http://yourpaste.net -a anonymous works
<yehia> the directory is located in   ( usr / share / fluxbox      and then the one which i need to change the permission  is inside the fluxbox named ( styles)
<yehia> llutz . one which i need to change the permission  is inside the fluxbox named ( styles)
<p0a> NVM! it worked :-) sorry for bothering you guys and thanks again.
<llutz> yehia: your error shows "/style" missing "s". type carefully, we won't teach you
<yehia> ok sorry for mistake llutz ,
<yehia> llutz , i did as you corrected me and it gave me this    yehia@yehia:~$ sudo chown -R yehia:yehia ~/.fluxbox/styles
<yehia> yehia@yehia:~$
<llutz> yehia: so it worked
<dreamflying> who knows how to install cadence in ubuntu ?
<yehia> llutz , no... still i cant change the permission
<lindar> dreamflying: Probably with Synaptic.
<nonexks> can someone tell me the command to type in to restore all my repository lists to defaults .. i am getting errors when i try to update
<llutz> yehia: "ls -ld ~/.fluxbox/styles"
<notsmack> hey guys, i've got gnome's thumbnailing set to "files under 10MB" and "local files only", but it's trying to a 2.5TB sshfs folder of movies...
<yehia> drwxr-xr-x 3 yehia yehia 4096 2010-02-22 20:09 /home/yehia/.fluxbox/styles
<yehia> llutz, drwxr-xr-x 3 yehia yehia 4096 2010-02-22 20:09 /home/yehia/.fluxbox/styles
<llutz> yehia: belongs to you
<nonexks> i am getting this when I try to sudo apt-get update W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<dreamflying> sudo chmod 777 /home/yehia/.fluxbox/styles
<llutz> dreamflying: NO
<yehia> what you mean llutz. . ?
<llutz> dreamflying: there are hardly reasons for 777, and no reasons at all for it inside a home-dir
<ginbuntu> hi, is there any utility to connect to my kvm guest os that are running on another machine? I am using ssh tunnel at the moment but it is pain in the ass
<yehia> dreamflying. i did but its not working
<maxagaz> Hi, when I try to install mysql-server on hardy, I get the following error => http://pastebin.com/mbjwLN5k, can someone help ?
<nimrod10> ginbuntu, use virt-manager
<dreamflying> <yehia> do you have root user ?
<yehia> dreamflying . i dont know
<dreamflying> you can creat a root user:  sudo passwd root
<llutz> yehia: don't change anything to world-writable without need
<Ceeriael> is it correct that Ubuntu cannot software raid1 2 Disks, but need it to be 2 partitions ???
<llutz> dreamflying: stop it pls, that won't help at all and isn't supported here
<Plooral> Hi pappies. If I install ubuntu onto a hard drive that already contains Windows Xp and Windows 7, will 9.10 detect those partitions and add them to grub?
<linuxlurker> dreamflying, thats like fixing a problem with a sledgehammer :)
<llutz> linuxlurker: that's plain stupid, not fixing anything
<Plooral> Hi pappies. If I install ubuntu onto a hard drive that already contains Windows Xp and Windows 7, will 9.10 detect those partitions and add them to grub? I know previous versions did in the past, but I read conflicting reports on the 'net
<hmw> Plooral: it worked on my box
<yehia> so no more help llutz ?
<Plooral> hmw 9.10?
<llutz> yehia: the permissions of that dir are ok. what do you try to do?
<Plooral> hmw with ubuntu being the last OS added?
<hmw> Plooral: uhm... sorry, i forgot, 9.04, not GRUB2
<Plooral> hmw yeah, that's the thing
<hmw> Plooral: Ubuntu last is always easier
<linuxlurker> Plooral, my experience is that when you get to the grub install step, it will list what it detects, and you can back out if it doesnt detect what you are looking for
<nonexks> is there a command to reset my repository's to default or upgrade it to latest list ?
<Plooral> A couple of sites have said that 9.10 didn't detect the Windows 7 install, only the XP one
<yehia> llutz iam trying to extract or copy any thing in this Dir ... its not accepting  and tells me that i  dont have permission
<linuxlurker> Plooral, you best be careful at that step then :)
<REAL1> hello .
<Plooral> Linkadmin hmm, does it? It seems I've forgotten
<REAL1>  got some problem... my apt-get update.. stack on REAL1
<llutz> yehia: "ls -ld ~/.fluxbox/"
<REAL1> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<linuxlurker> Plooral, have a backup solution for recovery just in case
<Plooral> linuxlurker well, it's not the end of the world, I can get a bootloader on there
<linuxlurker> Plooral, yep
<hmw> Plooral: perhaps you can plug in another hdd and make a test setup?
<Plooral> I'm just checking for other people's experiences
<LaeTo> How do I run the command "gnome-session-save" to kill the display ?
<yehia> llutz. drwxr-xr-x 5 yehia yehia 4096 2010-03-11 11:35 /home/yehia/.fluxbox/
<Plooral> hmw I would if I could but I can't
<Plooral> hmw so I won't
<Plooral> :)
<linuxlurker> Plooral, I havent tried Windows 7 yet
<Plooral> Oh well, what the hell. I'm going for it. Worst comes to worst I have to put a bootloader on there manually
<llutz> yehia: that's odd, permissions are fine. how do you try to copy things in?
<ginbuntu> can some one helps me with this issue? http://pastebin.org/109577
<linuxlurker> Plooral, thats the spirit. :)  Leave the regrets for later. ;)
<LaeTo> Hello...does anyone knows the answer ?
<ginbuntu> that command worked before ( few months ago)
<REAL1> ive got some problem here ... my apt-get update.. stack on 99% [Waiting for headers]
<yehia> ok i will tell you .. llutz
<Vtec> is there an irc channel for linux mint?
<hmw> Plooral: i dont like 9.10 due to two details: the audio mixer only allows to set input volume and output volume, no WAVE/LINE/MIC etc. Secondly, you cannot configure services via the GUI anymore. Therefore I went back to 9.04. Perhaps that is an option for you?
<llutz> yehia: nautilus/cp?
<brjann> !mint | Vtec
<ubottu> Vtec: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Plooral> REAL1 and you've "ctrl-C"ed that puppy and done it again?
<yehia> llutz, I  extract Nasa.tar.gz to ~/.fluxbox/styles/ and when i do this ... it tells me  that i cant do it coz i have no permission
<mohjak> How to fix grub after formating windows?
<REAL1> Plooral, try that aleardy.
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport | Vtec
<ubottu> Vtec: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Vtec> thankyou very much
<brjann> Vtec: sorry, that ^ was the one i meant to type :(
<Plooral> hmw hmm, it may be. I have both isos here. So 9.10 has proved problematic for people ...
<linuxlurker> REAL1, a problem with your mirror perhaps?
<REAL1> dont know
<llutz> yehia: like this "tar xzf Nasa.tar.gz -C ~/.fluxbox/styles"?
<REAL1> :-0
<hmw> Plooral: I just didnt like it very much. The boot graphics/window styles are changed too, now it is no longer "summer" but "autumn" :)
<yehia> llutz, ok lets talk there
<Plooral> hmw ok. Well, the truth of it is I usually only install a base ubuntu and use openbox, not gnome anyway
<linuxlurker> Plooral, +1 openbox
<llutz> yehia: don't try to pm me, it will be ignored
<Plooral> hmw but thanks for your input. It means you care
<Plooral> :)
 * hmw cares
 * Plooral cares that hmw cares
<yehia> ok llutz , the command as i told you before      i want to extract or copy some files in the dir which is     (    Fluxbox/styles )      its not accepting it and tells me i have no permission .
<Plooral> you have to love it when people say "that command worked for me a few weeks ago"
<nmvictor> i am trying to set up a tunnel so i can be able to connect to freenode even behind our campus's proxy, is theis someone who has done this before and is willing to take my hand on this, i am following an artical in [http://www.debubuntu.org/2006/04/08/22-ssh-and-port-forwarding-or-how-to-get-through-a-firewall]
<Plooral> nmvictor yeah, what's the problem? Of course, your campus has to allow connections out on port 22
<zortec> Can anyone see why this command would not work: tar -xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr?
<Plooral> nmvictor if they don't you can run the remote ssh server on port 80 or 443
<ZykoticK9> zortec, this is ubuntu support, not gentoo support - is there not a gentoo channel?
<zortec> I'm installing gentoo within ubuntu... so I didn't know if the question was alright or not
<Plooral> nmvictor in other words, you need a remote box that you control running an ssh server on port 80 or 443
<nmvictor> Plooral: thanks,  ok, i saw something like ssh <some-username>@<some-host> blah blah blah, so how do i come up with the username and host?
<Plooral> nmvictor well you have to be running an ssh server of your own. Like one at home
<nmvictor> Plooral: my computer is named nmvictors-linuxbox
<brjann> zortec: do you have permission to extract the file to that directory?
<Plooral> nmvictor you need the IP address. Or dynamic DNS name if you have one
<yehia> all what i need to change the owner to have permission ... cant any body tell me how to fix it ?
<yehia> is it soo hard issue?
<nmvictor> Plooral: is it possible to run that on one machine or do i need another machine for that?
<Plooral> nmvictor it looks like; CAMPUS --> NMVICTORS_LINUXBOX--> FREENODE
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, sudo chown username:groupname dir/file
<zortec> brjann: That was it, didn't use sudo to run the command
<zortec> brjann: I often forget to do that
<brjann> zortec: hehe, no problem
<linuxlurker> Plooral, so you ssh into your own box, and then your box accesses ir?
<Plooral> nmvictor incidently, I got around the whole thing by getting what we call here "mobile broadband". Modem is a USB stick and does about 400kB/s downloads
<yehia> ortvorsteher . i have done this before many times and no USE --
<Plooral> linuxlurker yep
<zortec> So I have a follow-up question, is it necessary to use sudo any time you are doing file operations?
<linuxlurker> Plooral, cool :)
<nmvictor> so how do i starts, how do i come up with ip or dns, whats the best option?
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, what exactly you need to change? do you use the right username which exists on the system?
<Plooral> nmvictor well your linuxbox is connected to the net, right?
<nmvictor> Plooral: thats what am usin to connect at the moment coz i can get passed our campus's proxy
<brjann> zortec: only when your unprivileged user doesn't have the rights to do whatever it is you're trying to do
<brjann> zortec: which I admit is sort of a circular answer
<zortec> brjann: how does one tell if sudo is neededfor a command?
<yehia> ortvorsteher, yesss
<zortec> brjann: I don't usually check rights before issuing any file commands
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | yehia
<ubottu> yehia: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Plooral> nmvictor so you mean you are already able to connect to your own box at home from campus?
<brjann> zortec: generally speaking, your user can do pretty much whatever it wants inside /home/<your user>. outside of that, pretty much everything else is owned by root or another system account.
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, what do you want to change? show me the file or the dir and the command which doesn't work
<Plooral> nmvictor if you can, you just need to use Putty and configure it to use your campus proxy
<zortec> brjann: the whole directory I created for gentoo is owned by root... I see that when I type "ls -l"
<Plooral> nmvictor I've given you all the pieces, but I have to do this install now. I'm on campus atm myself :)
<nmvictor> Nop, i have dual booted one of the campuses comp withn ubuntu, i named the ubuntu system nmvictors-linuxbox, that is what i want to connect to irc with
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, so you are saying your box is behind the campus firewall?
<brjann> zortec: as it should be, if you're installing a base system. if you installed it as your user you would have serious issues.
<ubuntu> fr
<zortec> brjann: appreciate the help :)
<brjann> zortec: sure thing
<nmvictor> Plooral: seee ^^^, i forgot to include your nick
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: yea,
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, and you are connected to freenode now, behind the campus firewall?
<yehia> ortvorsteher, i have a folder named fluxbox/styles    and all i want to do is to copy something inside this folder or to extract something into this folder ... but always gives me ( i cant coz i dont have permission )
<zortec> well, got to see if ff13 lives up to the hype on 360/ps3
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: no, i am using a modem, GSM modem
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, ah ok
<yehia> ortvorsteher the command i do is : extract Nasa.tar.gz to ~/.fluxbox/styles/       but no chance ....
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: So i had to disconnect campus connections in favour of modem so i could get to you  guys
<yehia> ortvorsteher , i also did what you told me
<yehia> ortvorsteher , but still no chance
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, you have web access from behind the firewall yes?
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: yea,
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, hmmm..I think this setup is a little different to what Plooral was thinking...I think the assumption was you had a box outside of campus
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, my nickname is ortsvorsteher, not ortvorsteher. show me the permissions on .fluxbox/styles
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | yehia
<meowbuntu> hi i have a usb device i cant cd to it has a space in the file name i cant change it even with sudo.  what i need is the command to give me the syntax for spaces
<ovidiu> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled.how can i enable on ubuntu!1 mil $ question
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: yea, so i was folloring this artical and i needed assistance [http://www.debubuntu.org/2006/04/08/22-ssh-and-port-forwarding-or-how-to-get-through-a-firewall], mind taking my hand on this>
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, let me read the instructions for a bit
<Logicwax> I got a problem where my computer just freezes on the ubuntu logo upon bootup.  no HDD activity or anything.  just locks up.  it takes about 4-5 reboots until ubuntu boots regular again.
<Logicwax> I also built a brand new computer, and xfered my ubuntu install to another HDD.   the same problem is there, so I know this is not a hardware issue
<brjann> meowbuntu: you can either double-quote it, like    cd "some directory with spaces"     or escape the spaces with backslashes, like     cd some\ other\ directory
<Logicwax> was wondering where i could look to see what the problem may be...if theres some sort of boot log
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: ok, i got into a snag, how i come up with the username and the host to use
<ovidiu> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled.how can i enable on ubuntu!1 mil $ question
<iceroot> ovidiu: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<robinsmidsrod> ovidiu: echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding afaik (untested)
<robinsmidsrod> iceroot is probably the accurate one ;)
<rotem> hi, please i need your help. is there a possibility to get the extern methods from .so file? is there any tool?
<robinsmidsrod> rotem: libtool, isn't it?
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, web link is not working for me
<rotem> robinsmidsrod, if your saying :) i have no idea, i will check it out, thanks :)
<robinsmidsrod> objdump is what you need, afaik
<yehia> ortsvorsteher , how to send you a picture
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: web link, through browser?
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, yeah..it cant find that url
<robinsmidsrod> forget my previous suggestion
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Does anyone know of a free process simulation software like ProModel?
<robinsmidsrod> rotem: used objdump to try to understand a linking problem once on windows (but it's a gnu tool)
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, you can use a paste service for the output
<ortsvorsteher> !paste | yehia
<ubottu> yehia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rotem> robinsmidsrod, sure thanks
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: You mean you cant connect passed the proxy through your browser?
<nmvictor> i am trying to set up a tunnel so i can be able to connect to freenode even behind our campus's proxy, is theis someone who has done this before and is willing to take my hand on this, i am following an artical in [http://www.debubuntu.org/2006/04/08/22-ssh-and-port-forwarding-or-how-to-get-through-a-firewall]
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, dns error..cant find the server
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: which browser?
<yehia> ortsvorsteher, http://imagebin.org/88430
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, chromium
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, did you ever worked in an terminal? you know what a terminal is?
<yehia>  ortsvorsteher http://imagebin.org/88431
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: how about the rest, maybe you need to set the settings in network prefernece, i dont use chromium, i might not be of much help
<yehia> ortsvorsteher , all what i know is just an application to use commands
<ovidiu> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled.how can i enable on ubuntu!1 mil $ question
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, try application - extras - terminal please
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, the way I have heard people doing it usually involves two computers...one behind the firewall and one outside..
<ginbuntu> sudo virt-install -n jboss2          -r 1024 --vcpus=2 --os-type=linux --nonsparse -w bridge:br1 --accelerate --vnc --noautoconsole --vncport=5907 -f /dev/sdb1 -c /VMs/cd-images/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<tigerplug292> hey guys anyone able to tell me if the error message " The error message is - "550 mail from 1.2.3.4 refused, see http://www.spamhaus.org" means that its a problem with my server or the receipient?
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, the one outside has full access, so you make an ssh connection to the outside box which is running the ssh server..with your client on the box behind the firewall
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, did you found your terminal?
<yehia> ortsvorsteher , i dont have something called Extras in my Application menu
<Sia-> can restore the default menu or top toolbar to Default?
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, the finer points of making that happen are beyond me...and it seems you are talking about one box behind a firewall without having an outside box
<nmvictor> so you mean i can do that on my one box behind a firewall?
<yehia> ortsvorsteher , but i have a terminal in my accessories and i can open it
<Sia-> reset gnome toolbar??
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, I dont know of a way to do it with only one box myself, no
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, when terminal is open, type in there "ls -al .fluxbox/styles" and paste the first line ( and only this one ) here
<mylisto> How can I completely remove a program from my system...I had xchat on, but some settings got really jacked and I want to comp remove it from my system.
<mylisto> I used add/remove but it didn't work...
<will__> can someone help with nautilus animated wallpaper
<will__> it broke :-X
<nmvictor> linuxlurker: thanks anyway, i'll see #debian, they sprouted the idea in me yesterday, they might have a say
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | will__
<ubottu> will__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linuxlurker> nmvictor, cool
<will__> does anybody know how to fix nautilus animated wallpaper
<hmw> will__: fix ??
<hmw> ah
<llutz> yehia: "ls -ld ~/.fluxbox/styles"
<yehia> ortsvorsteher ,          http://pastebin.com/8Bs4fF3A
<kikky> i lost my boot after installing windows in the other partition with ubuntu
<will__> yes i downloaded XML animated background creator 0.6
<kikky> when pc starts, i get a grub shell
<will__> now my wallpaper dissapeared
<kikky> how to get ubuntu back
<will__> and i cannot access themes
<linuxlurker> mylisto, sudo apt-get purge <application.package> ?
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, "ls -ld ~/.fluxbox" and give the output
<will__> is there a way to uninstall this XML animated background creator 0.6
<hmw> will__: sorry, i have no clue... you might be able to access themes through the System / Preferences / Appearance Menu perhaps.
<will__> when i click appearance it opens for 1 second then closes automatically
<hmw> !grub > kikky
<ubottu> kikky, please see my private message
<hmw> !grub > hmw
<ubottu> hmw, please see my private message
<will__> you know a chat that maybe help
<rotem> robinsmidsrod, Do you know how do i list the extern methods with objdump?
<kikky> ok , i will try
<yehia> ortsvorsteher   drwxr-xr-x 5 yehia yehia 4096 2010-03-11 11:35 /home/yehia/.fluxbox
<otswim> how can i display all the files that end by ~? i've tried ls *~ or ls "*~" but i get no such file or directory
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, and what do you want to extract there?
<llutz> ortsvorsteher: his permissions are ok and i already told him to try "tar xzf Nasa.tar.gz -C ~/.fluxbox/styles"  but still no success
<yehia> i have a file on my desktop named  Nasa.tar.gz   and i do this command       extract Nasa.tar.gz to ~/.fluxbox/styles/                     but as i said - its giving me what i posted to you before as pictures
<aperson> will__, what is the name of the program?
<ovidiu> By default any modern Linux distributions will have IP Forwarding disabled.how can i enable on ubuntu!1 mil $ question
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, try "touch ~/.fluxbox/styles/testfile"
<will__> XML animated background creator 0.6
<aperson> will__, no, I need the name of the executable
<llutz> yehia: according to your imagebin you try to move it to /usr/share/fluxbox, not to ~/.fluxbox
<llutz> yehia: so you told us s..t all the time
<will__> that would be the zip name right
<will__> what the zip file is labeled?
<llutz> yehia: have you ever read that error-mesg?
<aperson> will__, how did you install it?
<infecto> hmm
<ortsvorsteher> llutz, good idea :)
<will__> from gnome eye candy
<linuxlurker> llutz, does he have hidden files showing in his gui?
<will__> can give you the direct link if you want it
<yehia> ortversteher, i did but nothing happend
<llutz> linuxlurker: no,
<aperson> will__, that's where you got it from, I need to know the steps you took to install it
<linuxlurker> llutz, he might be able to see it as an option
<will__> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XML+animated+background+creator?content=118074
<will__> o ok
<llutz> linuxlurker: no,
<will__> well i downloaded it
<infecto> hardware drivers is telling me that i`m using nvidia 180 driver
<ortsvorsteher> yehia, do what llutz told you, <llutz> yehia: according to your imagebin you try to move it to /usr/share/fluxbox, not to ~/.fluxbox
<aperson> !who | will
<ubottu> will: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<infecto> but glxinfo says other, that i`m not
<will__> then it said to extract, i did, click install.sh
<yehia> <ortsvorsteher>   OK
<aperson> will__, just a second then
<will__> it installed through terminal, then the wallpaper went black, my appearance settings wont let me change themes, background wont show up
<will__> k
<will__> thanks
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | will__
<ubottu> will__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> yehia: "tar xzf /path/to/Nasa.tar.gz -C ~/.fluxbox/styles"  would have worked, so you don't have tried it. why do you waste our time here?
<will__> ok how do you avoid enter key
<yehia> llutz, do you want to see if what you said is working or not ???????
<aperson> will__, by keeping your replies to one line
<aperson> will__, what language did you pick?
<will__> yea im tired, sorry just got it
<DasEi> ardchoille: can I see you for a moment in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<will__> i picked english, then it led to select time between pictures, i selected 5 seconds, and then selected 5 seconds for animations, that was it, it said completed
<aperson> will__, I just needed the language, thanks, I'll have a line to remove it for you in a second
<will__> ok thank you very much, however if i remove it will my desktop return normal to before
<aperson> will__, all you should have to do after you remove it is change your wallpaper
<yehia> llutz , i i have tried all what you mention up here .... and nothing changed ... look at that .     http://pastebin.com/xr4L4hhG
<will__> well as it is now i cannot right click desktop, it does nothing when i right click
<yehia> llutz, so do i waste your time still.... ?   well if i wasted it - then sorry
<llutz> yehia: you're kidding, aren't you? "/path/to"   has to be replaced by the corrct path
<ginbuntu> how to update my system in the konsole?
<ortsvorsteher> have fun
<DasEi> ginbuntu: sudo apt-get update , same for upgrade
<aperson> will__, also, fwiw, make sure you know just what you're installing from gnome-look, and try to install .deb files only until you can have an idea how to undo things like this :)
<yehia> llutz , ok i will do this  again with the your correction - it seems iam very stupid
<XimDev> when will we have the new pidgin in ubuntu repositories?
<will__> yea i was under the impression that there would be better instructions in the zip and that it would as IT SAYS create a animated wallpaper
<indus> XimDev, in lucid lynx
<indus> XimDev, new versions dont make it to current releases
<aperson> will__, gnome-look is not a trusted source for software, use it at your own .  I'll be right back
<infecto> hmm
<will__> ok
<DasEi> XimDev: on your own risk can add deleoper ppa to your sources
<infecto> can i paste 7 lines?
<kikky> so i have grub2 installed in ubuntu, but the live cd has grub - can i still restore the grub2
<llutz> !paste | infecto
<ubottu> infecto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yehia> llutz, last trial before i show you the result again .... the file which i want to extract is located on my desktop .. can you give me the full command that you think its the correct command please ?
<infecto> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BmKFsQip
<eps> ohai
<infecto> can some one explain me this? :)
<yehia> llutz , consider it that last mint of wasting your time please
<kikky> need help figuring the grub loader
<llutz> yehia: i don't have gnome here, try "tar xzf ~/Desktop/Nasa.tar.gz -C ~/.fluxbox/styles"
<DasEi> kikky: not just like that, you could install grub2 in live, but it's easier to get a fitting cd
<srini> Ubuntu gives All softwares are free... Is there any profit for them?
<llutz> yehia: i hope thats the path to desktop
<indus> infecto, probably havent removed the older drivers
<kikky> i will try installing grub2 in live
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | srini
<ubottu> srini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> kikky: if it's a repair, chroot could work (if all needs are found)
<infecto> indus: done, works :)
<eps> in sound preferences i can't seem to tell ubuntu to output all sound in mono
<indus> ok
<eps> i am deaf in one ear so i would really like to be able to do this
<eps> google is not helping either
<srini> ubottu: sorry this is my doubt only
<kikky> dasei when ever my pc loads, it ends up with a grub shell
<yehia> llutz, here is the result    yehia@yehia:~$ tar xzf ~/Desktop/Nasa.tar.gz -C ~/.fluxbox/styles
<yehia> yehia@yehia:~$
<Zet> is DDR2 memory compatible with motherboards that say they take DDR3?
<kikky> and i dont know what to do
<kikky> i dont see ubunut or win7
<nemiro> Zet, usually no
<DasEi> kikky: grub or initshell ?
<nemiro> Zet, there were some motherboards made that supported both
<indus> eps, you cant with that volume control
<indus> eps, use alsamixer and try
<kikky> dasei it is grub , the prompt is Grub>
<DasEi> kikky: al right
<kikky> dasei there is a recovery page help, but that looks like it is only for grub
<kikky> not grub2
<DasEi> kikky: is it the only os on the system ?
<DasEi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kikky> nop, i have win7 and ubuntu
<eps> how do i do it in alsamixer, the man page doesn't tell me
<yehia> llutz, the permission is still for the root owner .. not for the user owner .. the file cant be extracted into the Director which iam aiming to - the permission is denied ... am I still not knowing how to work with it ???  am I still wasting your time the way or another ?
<DasEi> kikky: easies will then be follow above link and get a karmic-live cd and re-install it, the newer supergrubdiscs for grub2 arre sayn to fail often
<indus> eps, 1 sec
<will__> your still working right aperson
<kikky> dasei u mean reinstall ubuntu or just the grub_
<llutz> yehia: sudo chown -R yehia:yehia ~/.fluxbox
<DasEi> kikky: just the grub, of course
<DasEi> kikky: you are on your running win or ubunut now ?
<indus> eps, amixer has some options
<kikky> live cd  dasei
<kikky> i cant boot any
<hellyeah> hey
<indus> eps, not alsamixer, amixer
<kikky> its frustrating
<hellyeah> are there anyone who use envy
<kikky> and i cant burn anther disk right away
<yehia> llutz, now it asked me for my password and then nothing
<DasEi> kikky: I see, which version of ubuntu ?
<eps> indus: ahh cool, thanks ;)
<kikky> live cd is 8.04 but installed on the drive is karmic
<llutz> yehia: "nothin" = worked
<indus> eps, it works? or also see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1049371    good luck
<DasEi> kikky: or you could install grub, if you have no reason for grub2
<zykes-> anyone know of any kind of management tools for dhcp ?
<zykes-> aka QIP
<kikky> dasei guess that would be okay too
<kikky> i can again upgrade later, if only i could boot up ubuntu
<DasEi> kikky: right, so go ahead :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kikky> dasei now from live cd, could i install grub on the partition - which already has grub2
<yirc178> Hello, World!
<DasEi> kikky: yes, have you got an empty usb stick ?
<yirc178> Can someone read this?
<kikky> dasei ya
<DasEi> yirc178: yes
<kikky> dasei here is the error i get
<kikky> grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'
<kikky> [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<yirc178> Thanks, then my raw PHP irc client works :)
<yehia> llutz. still i dont have permission to do any thing to this folder ....
<Zet> so yeah, my computer runs without crashing with either 2GB stick installed
<DasEi> kikky: it's not needed really, but you could then also backup current (corrupt) mbr on it
<kikky> dasei when trying ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk-2 /dev/sda1
<Zet> so the problem is in the motherboard
<jasonmchristos> how do i change the password of my default keyring?
<kikky> is that a syntax error_
<llutz> yehia: are you sure you're using the right folder? i doubt that
<DasEi> kikky: that doesn't look right for grub, it's one partition for root, identified hd(x,y)
<llutz> yehia: that imagebin error pointed to /usr/share/firefox, do you still try doing things there?
<BapinUx> Hello world
<yehia> ok llutz. kill yout doubt by looking at my picture which i sent and guide me the wat you see
<yehia> yessssss llutz.
<llutz> yehia: /usr/share/fluxbox IS NOT ~/.fluxbox
<kasama> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1762-hm-eroeffnet-neue-filiale/76/
<kasama> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1762-hm-eroeffnet-neue-filiale/76/
<FloodBot2> kasama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasama> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1762-hm-eroeffnet-neue-filiale/76/
<kasama> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1762-hm-eroeffnet-neue-filiale/76/
<FloodBot2> kasama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> kikky: terminal open in live cd ?
<yehia> llutz. yesssss and still no chance
<kikky> dasei ya
<madjoe> kick ban ignore?
<DasEi> kikky: sudo grub
<kikky> oh! thats the prompt i get when it boots up
<will__> hey a person, was you able to manage a command line
<ginbuntu> what is the fastest chip I can buy for socket LGA775?
<llutz> yehia: "yessss" what? that you're working in the wrong folder?
<DasEi> kikky: find /boot/grub/stage1
<nemiro> ginbuntu, depends what you want to do with it
<DasEi> kikky: shouldn't be found, that's for grub1
<aperson> will__, sorry, I just got back, I'm examining the script and working on it now
<ginbuntu> nemiro, encoding, encryption, compression, multipedia, play hd movies
<will__> ok had to leave for a minute did not want you to think i wrote off the question
<yehia> no llutz. iam working on the folder as you guided me and on the right folder ... if you want to give me the full command . i will do it and i will show you the ouput
<nemiro> ginbuntu, then you'll likely want a quad core
<nemiro> ginbuntu, if encoding is a big part of it
<kikky> dasei how do u even do a cd in this shell_
<ginbuntu> nemiro, i know I need a quad core, but which one is the fastest one?
<llutz> yehia: your error in imagebin shows a different folder than ~/.fluxbox. so on what folder are you really working?
<aperson> will__, for starters, can you open up a terminal?
<will__> yes
<yehia> usr/share/fluxbox/styles     llutz
<aperson> will__, then run sudo rm /usr/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/xml-background-creator.mo
<DasEi> kikky: no cd in grub shell, exit to leave the grub-shell
<yehia> llutz. there i want to extract and copy
<nemiro> ginbuntu, how much do you want to spend?
<madjoe> is GK in gksudo short for "graphic kit", or something?
<llutz> yehia: that IS NO ~/.fluxbox!!
<DasEi> kikky: how many drives does the pc have ?
<aperson> will__, then: sudo rm ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*
<yehia> llutz, i know
<will__> it says no such file or directory
<ginbuntu> nemiro, money is not a problem
<kikky> dasei 2 separate dirives, drive 1 has 2 partitions with ubu and win
<aperson> will__, I'm sorry, remove the e off of locale
<yehia> llutz, give me the full command which you see that its right
<will__> o ok
<DasEi> kikky: sudo fdisk -l , which is the system drive, sda or sdb ?
<aperson> will__, wait, you said that doesn't exist? that should be right according to the script
<kikky> dasei /dev/sda1               1       16846   135315463+  83  Linux
<neil_d> I am trying to get apt-proxy but something is wrong... I am using a KVM vm with a proxy setup.. but the minimal iso "failed to download a file"
<Paulo39> hi, i have a friend who is trying to install karmic in a vaio and he tells me that after the initial menu (where he choose install) he gets a black screen and the installation doesn't start
<aperson> will__, the second one should still remove the script
<will__> ok i removed the e, it says will@will laptop
<DasEi> kikky: want to back up current situation case things get worse ?
<nemiro> ginbuntu, wish I could say the same.. the Q9550s purports to keep up with lower ends of the i7 series
<kikky> dasei sure,
<DasEi> kikky: insert empty usb stick
<Paulo39> the image of the cd is fine because he has installed on other pcs
<aperson> will__, did you run: sudo rm ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/* ?
<DipSwitch> can you set $GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT to xgfxterm in a etc/defaults/grub or should it be set to xgfxterm by some check in the update-grub?
<will__> just ran it
<kikky> dasei http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nuwQp8SJ
<aperson> will__, did that run without error?
<will__> well i put that command in
<nemiro> ginbuntu, without upgrading to i7, the "fastest" (ie. most expensive) Quad core is the Q9650
<will__> now it just moved down a line in the terminal, no complete confirmation or anything
<DasEi> kikky: usb inserted ?
<kikky> dasei i m searcing , just a sec
<aperson> will__, then it ran without error, that should have removed the script then
<ginbuntu> nemiro, is the i7 faster than the Q9650?
<DipSwitch> ginbuntu y
<nemiro> ginbuntu, the i7 series is indeed faster. It is a new socket
<will__> yea i repasted that line hit enter and it said no such file or directory hence it must have been removed correct
<rioch> I've created two partitions during the installation for music and photos, but when I try to copy files to them, it says I don't have permissions. How can I correct this?
<nemiro> ginbuntu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_i7
<DipSwitch> nemiro the speed of a processor is not defined by it's socket...
<nemiro> DipSwitch, I understand that
<nemiro> DipSwitch, in this case, the speed comes from the newer architecture
<DipSwitch> oke oke ^^
<aperson> will__, yessir, can you access appearance now?
<nemiro> DipSwitch, I mentioned it because he asked about LGA775 to begin with :D
<will__> no
<DipSwitch> ah nvm me then, hides back in the dark corners of the channel ^^
<will__> right click on desktop does nothing, so does system-pref-appearance
<DasEi> kikky: it's not really needed, as it's messed up anyway, but o'course there are some recent info for a possible recovery there
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest an app online that allows synchronised online presentation or even groups to work together, something with more flexibility than google docs?
<DipSwitch> can you set $GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT to xgfxterm in a etc/defaults/grub or should it be set to xgfxterm by some check in the update-grub?
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: ubuntu-one ?
<will__> would it help if i shown you the exact site where the file came from, maybe you can see if it is for a different distro or perhaps the terminal line does not match the file to be removed
<DasEi> !ubuntu-one > Pirate_Hunter
<DipSwitch> nvm i guess gfxboot would do the trick i think
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<DipSwitch> no it doesn't :@
<jimmy_> lol
<aperson> will__, can you can you try: sudo find /usr/share/locale/ -name xml-background-creator.mo -delete
<rioch> I've created two partitions during the installation for music and photos, but when I try to copy files to them, it says I don't have permissions. How can I correct this?
<DasEi> rioch: own them to the normal user
<neil_d> I am trying to get apt-proxy but something is wrong... I am using a KVM vm with a proxy setup.. but the minimal iso "failed to download a file"
<kikky> dasei cant find it when i need it, can it be backed up in sdb_
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, not exactly what I was looking for but will check it out
<jimmy_> Hello anyone,i want to go on onionpedo but i cant install tor and firefox on ubuntu.Can anyone help?
<rioch> DasEi, will that get picked up everytime it's mounted?
<will__> it moved down to the next line with that code
<DasEi> kikky: it's not really needed, as it's messed up anyway, but o'course there are some recent info for a possible recovery there
<DasEi> rioch: yes, unless you specified other in fstab
<will__> obviously that was without error
<infecto> hmm
<kikky> where dasei
<jasonmchristos> how do i change the password of my default keyring?
<will__> however still cannot access appearance pref's
<DasEi> rioch: from your user account : sudo chown -R  $USER /path/to/photos
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: Apalications>accesories>keys and passwords (or something similar)
<aperson> will__,  what did you put for the name of nautilus dialog?
<DasEi> kikky: in the mbr, we will now overwrite with grub
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: first tab. right click on login. choose change password
<kikky> dasei sounds exciting! if i mess up, I wont be losing my win or ubu , right_
<jasonmchristos> erUSUL: wont that change my login password instaed?
<erUSUL> jasonmchristos: no
<DasEi> kikky:no, just the mbr, can still acces al files and also have further atemmpts/possibiliteies;  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<katesmith> i was wondering is this anygood?
<will__> nautilus dialog, i put nothing, it had a name stored in it already i just left it what it was, if im right it was create animated background or creat xml background
<will__> something of that such
<kikky> dasei should it be sda1
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: need to provide more details on what you want
<katesmith> is this good to use, and is it still something that you cant get viruses from?
<katesmith> http://wubi-installer.org/
<DasEi> kikky: no, that won't be mbr
<will__> ive noticed when i went to hidden files in gnome2-nautilus the nautilus folder is empty where the INSTALL.SH used to be
<katesmith> i am wondering about that
<kikky> dasei, ok, gives me grub prompt
<rioch> DasEi, thanks
<katesmith> if i install that is it any good ?  http://wubi-installer.org/
<aperson> will__, the script deleted that
<jimmy_> Hello anyone,i want to go on onionpedo but i cant install tor and firefox on ubuntu.Can anyone help?
<aperson> katesmith, you never could get viruses from it
<jasonmchristos> ubuntuONE keeps asking me to add my computer when i connect and it will never connect it just asks me over and over
<will__> understood, meaning it should work prop now, however it does not, could it be i have to restart laptop
<will__> maybe log off-back on
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, create a presentation that I need to show to someone, however, they should be able to contribute directly, this will be done online. Used to know a site that was working on a similar project but after going through my bookmarks I can't find it, well if no alternative comes up will use g docs instead
<Logicwax> hrmmm  any ideas on why byobu reports my new i7 chip as "1.6GHZ" when it should be 2.66ghz?
<aperson> will__, I had you delete both things that the script added, I'd say it's worth a shot to log out
<aperson> Logicwax, it's scaled down
<zus> is this no longer available https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass#Install%20from%20command%20line
<DasEi> Pirate_Hunter: I see, or need to setup an own server
<aperson> Logicwax, under load, it should go back up
<will__> ok, will give it a try
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> hi
<DasEi> kikky: you are in a boot prompt again ?
<DasEi> (grub)
<kikky> ya
<Pirate_Hunter> DasEi, grrr don't wish to set it up on my server there are many apps that can help me but... looking into something that runs online by someone
<kikky> that install line took m et there
<Logicwax> aperson: oh does this have to do with power scaling?
<snow_ru> any one use ubuntu here ?
<aperson> Logicwax, cpu scaling, yes
<Logicwax> ah gotcha
<ne1> sound is not coming from acer aspire 4736z machine
<zus> is this no longer available https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass#Install%20from%20command%20line
<snow_ru> nel do you use ubuntu ?
<aperson> Logicwax, if you want to test it, you can run a bunch of glxgears
<snow_ru> zus, ?
<root51> how stable  is ubuntu karmic?
<snow_ru> root51, ?
<root51> ubuntu karmic is stable?
<aperson> snow_ru, this is #ubuntu, I'm sure the majority runs it :
<rsk> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<snow_ru> anyone use google-chrome here ? I can not open pdf directly in the browser !
<root51> k
<Logicwax> I also built a brand new computer, and xfered my ubuntu install to another HDD.   the same problem is there, so I know this is not a hardware issue
<Logicwax> I got a problem where my computer just freezes on the ubuntu logo upon bootup.  no HDD activity or anything.  just locks up.  it takes about 4-5 reboots until ubuntu boots regular again.
<aperson> snow_ru, you need an extension for that
<snow_ru> aperson, which one ?
<aperson> snow_ru, I don't know what all 1400+ users in here run
<root51> any wifi in karmic
<Logicwax> im just lookin for places to look....like any logs or anything
<aperson> root51, your best bet is to try and see
<snow_ru> ok
<snow_ru> google-chrome doesn't open the pdf !!!
<DasEi> kikky: setup (hd0,0)
<root51> im try to download wifislax
<aperson> snow_ru, your best bet is to search the extension gallery and find one you like
<kikky> gives me unrecognized command dasei
<neil_d> I am trying to get apt-proxy but something is wrong... I am using a KVM vm with a proxy setup.. but the minimal iso "failed to download a file"... as far as I can tell there is only 1 file in the 'pool' directories.
<kikky> now invalid device request dasei
<tyro> what wrong with my xiphos (bible learning reogram):__   (xiphos:3085): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_cursor: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<tyro> Segmentation fault
<root51> what u see is what u get
<tyro> how to wolve it?
<DasEi> kikky: paste the last few line of terminal
<tyro> how to solve this problem
<kikky> dasei http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DAHGTXbd
<will__> well aperson
<will__> mission failure
<bdfoster> I've got a problem where in the middle of my session it shuts off my USB ports. it is somewhat sparatic and when I unplug the flashdrive and plug it back in no power goes to it
<aperson> will__, well, something else happened that wasn't in the scope of that script
<bdfoster> any ideas?
<will__> is it possible the script may still exist and the animation it is creating is masking anything opening or laying on the desktop
<dr3mro> my karmic fresh install network sharing is not working ... I cant share files when i share them they dont appear on network and my ubuntu is not visible on network and i can see other computers even i can acces thm by smb://ip i use karmic with all updates
 * OpaH is trying to use an IPv6 connection for IRC. Various IPv6 hosts are 'ping6able' but I can't reach them on port 6667. This box here is ubuntu 9.10 with a working IPv6 stack. - any takers?
<robinsmidsrod> rotem: no, I'm not very fluent with objdump, but I seem to recall that the -X or -x parameter gives a lot of info
<kikky> dasei gtg, thanks for your help,  so is the easiest way to burn a grub2 in a disk and boot_
<dr3mro> when i $sudo dpkg-reconfigure  samba |||||||||| i get  sed: -e expression #1, char 140: unknown option to `s'
 * robinsmidsrod is not a C wizard
<will__> well aperson, i appreciate everything done to this point, however ive got this feeling im going to need a system reinstall
<Myrtti> OpaH: you could always ask help on network help channels, in this network it's #freenode
<aperson> will__, can you run gnome-appearance-preferences in a terminal?
<will__> possibly
<will__> do you have a command line for that
<aperson> will__, just open up a terminal and enter that in
 * OpaH thanks Myrtti
<aperson> will__, what I need is the output of that
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi, is it possible to send messages with ctrl + enter with empathy?
<will__> says command not found
<aperson> will__, I'm sorry again, properties, not preferences
<will__> ok
<dr3mro> my karmic fresh install network sharing is not working ... I cant share files when i share them they dont appear on network and my ubuntu is not visible on network and i can see other computers even i can acces thm by smb://ip i use karmic with all updates
<dr3mro> when i $sudo dpkg-reconfigure  samba |||||||||| i get  sed: -e expression #1, char 140: unknown option to `s'
<will__> Segmentation fault
<will__> as it says
<aperson> will__, that's all?
<will__> it opens the appearance pref's for about 1 second then closes automatically
<CodyLanez> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268309083.jpg do my tits look big?
<r57> any tutorial on dual boot with full partition encryption (ubuntu one) i can't manage to create manually the partitions with lvm and encrypted and after i install the system to ubuntu
<will__> its as if something is making a force-quit on the appearance pref's
<r57> can anybody point me to some tutorial or smt
<LaeTo> Hello
<CodyLanez> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268309138.jpg do my tits look big?
<LaeTo> If I export the DISPLAY to some other machine then all the GUI will appear-up for that display. Right ?
<aperson> will__, ok, just a second...
<will__> ok
<bdfoster> !ohmy | CodyLanez
<ubottu> CodyLanez: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jasonmchristos> ubuntuONE keeps asking me to add my computer when i connect and it will never connect it just asks me over and over, what should i do?
<aperson> will__, can you run: gconftool-2 --type=string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_options none
<will__> run in terminal or alt+f2
<aperson> will__, a terminal. your wallpaper should disappear
<will__> my wallpaper been gone its a black screen but ok one second
<aperson> will__, well, this should clear what was supposed to be set for your wallpaper
<will__> it moved down one line without errors
<aperson> will__, now try opening up gnome-appearance-properties again
<will__> ok appearance opens but still not wallpaper
<aperson> will__, you should be able to change your wallpaper from there
<will__> can change the theme, the cursors and all but when i try changing wallpaper does not show up
<AcerExtensa> nickserv
<DipSwitch> lucid for ubuntu is like sid for debian?
<will__> still all black screen
<AcerExtensa> #nickserv
<Dr_Willis> DipSwitch:  lucid is in alphatestign right now. Its not quite the same.
<iceroot> DipSwitch: every ubuntu is sid (at that date)
<DasEi> !lucid | DipSwitch
<ubottu> DipSwitch: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> DipSwitch: ubuntu is a sync fromo debian sid with patches
<iceroot> DipSwitch: so 9.10 was some months ago, debian sid
<Dam0> yes\
<aperson> will__, can you select a new wallpaper, even if it doesn't change it?
<Dam0> ;p
<srini> Repeat mode does not work in ubuntu 9.04?
<DipSwitch> kk thanks all
<will__> i can select it but it dont chage
<will__> change*
<will__> stays black
<aperson> will__, can you run: gconftool-2 --type=string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_options stretched
<codygman> would it be recommended to change my servers time to match mine?
<codygman> that wouldn't mess anything up.... right?
<iceroot> codygman: it is recommend to use the current time on all machines
<jrib> codygman: why do you have a different time than your server :)
<iceroot> codygman: if you have time-differences there might be problems with samba (winbind) and so on
<codygman> because it's located somewhere else lol
<codygman> i got it from rackspace :P
<iceroot> codygman: you mean timezone
<will__> moved down one line is all
<codygman> yeah
<will__> no change
<iceroot> codygman: i would use the local timezone on all machines
<srini> Repeat mode does not work in totem why?
<yirctest> Hello, are there drivers for ATI Radeon graphics cards out there now?
<will__> would it hurt to remove nautilus entirely
<jrib> codygman: use whatever timezone you want, it doesn't have to be physically in that timezone to make sense really.  The time is the same (utc), your just representing it differently (different time zone).  It's like using ft instead of cm
<iceroot> srini: that is not a good error-description
<iceroot> !ati | yirctest
<ubottu> yirctest: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yirctest> !ati
<jrib> you're, ugh
<codygman> haha alright.. thanks.. i'm pretty new to having my own server.. so just wanting to make sure
<yirctest> thanks
<srini> iceroot: may i know what is repeat mode?
<iceroot> srini: and i dont know what the problem is
<aperson> will__, nautilus is not the problem
<indus> srini, repeats tracks
<indus> srini, plays again once finished
<napster> Can anyone help me to fix my functional keys?
<will__> dont suppose another restart would work?
<aperson> will__, not yet
<srini> indus: its working for 30 mins or 45 mins.. after that it will be stop...
<CodyLanez> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268310005.jpg do my tits look big?
<Nexlog> #ubuntu-br
<rodfersou> hi everyone
<rodfersou> I'm trying to add this script to boot with my machine http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188330/
<aperson> will__, can you run: gconftool-2 --type=string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/Bay.jpg
<rodfersou> I use the sudo update-rc.d configupdater-client defaults
<rodfersou> and it don't work..
<rodfersou> can someone please help me?
<Goendi> I'm using a Samsung syncmaster 2343nw. I am not able however to change my resolution to anything bigger then 800/600. Is it the driver? And if so, is there an existing fix?
<rodfersou> after boot it works when I call /etc/init.d/configupdater-client start ....
<will__> notta, zip zero nothin
<will__> im debating on a reinstall of ubuntu
<rodfersou> I tried to look for boot startup log, but I can't...
<DasEi> Goendi: which g-card ?
<will__> only thing i can think if is when it installed it changed a parameter somewhere
<rodfersou> someone know how to look ubuntu boot log?
<aperson> will__, we're changing those now
<DasEi> rodfersou: gedit /var/log/syslog
<aperson> will__, that script wasn't very well written
<indus> Goendi, depends on the graphics card
<rodfersou> DasEi, I did a cd /var/log; grep -inr configupdater-client *
<rodfersou> DasEi, and my script is not listed during boot...
<jasonmchristos> ubuntuONE keeps asking me to add my computer when i connect and it will never connect it just asks me over and over, what should i do?
<Luis_> Hi I have created some users with no-login parameter, but now I want one of them to be able to log in. How can I change that?
<will__> aperson, would it help to see my system log, see what was changed today?
<will__> regarding the download and install
<Goendi> DasEi / indus, I used two of them
<Goendi> not sure which one exactly, they ain't that new
<dehqan> ~/.dmrc permission has been changed , how am trying to chmod 644 it but bash gives error that can not run excutes ...
<Goendi> I can go buy a new one, I don't mind
<iceroot> Luis_: change the loginshell in /etc/passwd  to /bin/bash   or use usermod (man usermod)
<aperson> will__, sorry, lost power for a second there
<Luis_> ty iceroot , gonna check it out
<will__> yea i was saying would it help to see my system log
<napster> Can anyone help me to fix my functional keys TOSHIBA LAPTOP?
<DasEi> rodfersou: how do you start it ? upstart or rc.local ?
<will__> see what has been changed before and after the install.sh
<aperson> will__, no, that script doesn't log anything
<will__> ok
<DasEi> Goendi: nah, just find out, sudo lspci | grep vga
<rodfersou> DasEi, I don't know... it's ubuntu 9.04.... something changed?
<will__> well i have a feeling i could use a fresh start, just use the ubuntu cd and install my selected files
<NatGirl> hi! i'm using ubuntu 9.10 with gnome, and I'd like to know if there is a way to turn off the "tips" on gnome. Like when I put the mouse on the close button of the windows it shows a yellow tip saying "close window". Can I turn it off?
<aperson> will__, I'm sorry I'm apparently not being very helpful
<DasEi> rodfersou: you said you want that script running at boottime, so where from do you call it ?
<will__> its not your fault
<will__> im always downloading something, maybe i should try to download common sense, but question one more
<will__> i want to save compiz settings
<rodfersou> DasEi, I add my script at /etc/init.d folder and run the command update-rc.d <script> defaults
<aperson> will__, that, I can help you with
<rodfersou> AFFE
<rainer_> hi to all
<AlienDK> hi
<aperson> will__, any other settings you want to keep?
<rainer_> can anyone hel me with my samba configuration??
<rodfersou> DasEi, I add my script at /etc/init.d folder and run the command update-rc.d <script> defaults
<will__> when i try to export compiz settings, it exports them to my folder but when i try to open them in the folder it opens in text format, when i try to open in compiz  it wont show up in my folder
<DasEi> rodfersou: k
<datacrusher> rainer_,  paste your samba.conf
<will__> its as if its saving but when i go to reinstall the settings, the saved file is not compatible with compiz no more
<will__> know why?
<rumpsy> Hi, i'm  a home user and i'm not having administrative functions, so can i able to install any docklet applicaions
<rodfersou> DasEi, the main problem is that if I change my script to a simple bash script it don't work too....
<rainer_> iĺl do one mom pls
<aperson> will__, how are you exporting the settings?
<will__> let me see gotta walk through again
<rodfersou> DasEi, it looks like it is not been called on startup...
<rumpsy> !desklets
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  did you install tye system yourself? you are able to use 'sudo' as needed?
<rainer_> Here is the config file:
<rainer_> [global]
<rainer_> netbios name = Rainer
<rainer_> server string = Samba file and print server
<rainer_> workgroup = Workgroup
<rainer_> security = user
<FloodBot2> rainer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rainer_> hosts allow = 127. 192.168.0.
<rainer_> interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.178.2028
<will__> i go to compiz fusion-preferences-then there are options such as export under the PROFILE tab
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: This not my system , this is an office system.. and i'm not a sudo user
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: Is there is any way to install that ? :(
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  most of those various applet tools let you install addational applets as a user. in the users home dir. What applet system are you using?
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i donno, gnome
<will__> i just exported it, it exports as a text document. shouldnt it be a executable file or similar
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  you need to be more clear on what you are trying todo exactly.
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  i dont even know what you are trying to 'install'
<aperson> will__, nope most configuration settings are text files
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i want to install docklets, its like gdesklets or rocketdock
<will__> so when i reboot all i have to do is access compiz then open the text file through compiz?
<NatGirl> hi! i'm using ubuntu 9.10 with gnome, and I'd like to know if there is a way to turn off the "tips" on gnome. Like when I put the mouse on the close button of the windows it shows a yellow tip saying "close window". Can I turn it off?
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  you could compile the source and keep it in your users home dir. If you dont have permissions to install system wide things
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  theres alternative ways to get desktop 'widgits' also. Opera can do widgits. as can google-desktop
<DasEi> rodfersou: that should work in 9.04, as it still got an initab, if the script itself is fine, idk
<Mikerhinos> hi
<will__> sent a screenshot of it
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: or its also called as awn, avant window navigator
<aperson> will__, upload it to imgur.com , I always have troubles with dcc
<will__> ok
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  if you cant install stuff system wide as a admin user. You must basically compile the stuff for your own users personal use.
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  if the various dev tools are even installed.
<DasEi> rodfersou: does it it superprivileges ?
<aperson> will__, my method was to just back up the directory where the configuration was stored and then copy it back when you've reinstalled
<DasEi> rodfersou: does it need* superprivileges ?
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  some tools may also have precompile tar.gz packages you could use.
<aperson> will__, that's the easiest way to back up all most any of your system's configurations
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: yup i'm searching for that
<will__> http://imgur.com/UatYz
<rodfersou> DasEi, yes
<rodfersou> DasEi, I want it to be run by root...
<will__> sorry wrong address
<will__> http://imgur.com/UatYz
<will__> .png^
<aperson> will__, that should work fine then
<aperson> will__, just save it to a safe spot
<will__> but thats the correct settings correct
<rainer_> Hi I've a problem with my samba. After the new release I can't see any of my windows network. Can anybody help me here?
<aperson> will__, should be, that'll save your compiz settings .  is that all you're backing up?
<will__> that and all the themes i installed, pictures, music, xxms player
<will__> cant think of much more
<will__> downloads
<DasEi> rodfersou: should be , if set by defaults, idk then
<will__> by the way do you know how to make a backup cd, not of ubuntu then but ubuntu with what i got in it NOW
<will__> a backup cd that also has all MY settings and FILES
<rodfersou> DasEi, sorry... I can't understand what you said... what do you mean by "idk" ?
<Dr_Willis> will__:  theres tools to do that. But ive not used any in ages. 'mondo/mindi' was one i used a long time ago
<rainer_> Hi I've a problem with my samba. After the new release I can't see any of my windows network. Can anybody help me here?
<DasEi> rodfersou: I don't know
<Dr_Willis> will__:  then theres various fs archiver tools
<bazhang> rainer_, new release?
<Dr_Willis> will__:  and it will proberly take more then 1 cd. :)
<rainer_> yes the new ubuntu
<will__> not familiar with archiving, easy?
<rodfersou> DasEi, ok... thank you for your help! I'm going to try a bash script instead a python script =]
<aperson> will__, if you backup your home folder, hidden files and all, that would essentially back up all of your settings and files
<Dr_Willis> will__:  depends on f you mean your 'users' stuff.. vs 'the whole system'
<will__> couldnt just drag and drop to cd-r could i
<dehqan> ~/.dmrc permission has been changed , am trying to chmod 644 it but bash gives error that can not run excutes ...
<Dr_Willis> will__:  it all Depends..
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  if its messed up you can just delete it - it will get remade at next login
<aperson> will__, I'd throw it all into a tar.gz first
<will__> dont really need the whole system got that already on cd, just evything i downloaded and installed MINUS THAT ANIMATED WALLPAPER
<dehqan> Dr_Willis: thanks and how to chroot to non-root user?
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  I think thats what you use the 'su' command for. normally
<DasEi> rodfersou: I'm in the beginning of that stuff myself, what worked so far for me was same approach (bash/initab), but from 9.10 upstart is there,, another (older) method is to put in rc.local, though then have to get the su-privilges in, too) or use a cronjob by root
<rainer_> Thank you for the help bybyby
<Dr_Willis> will__:  copy your stuff from your users HOME to some place else to back it up then
<aperson> will__, backing up your home folder wouldn't be backing up your whole system, just your settings and files
<Dr_Willis> i have 7gb of Wallpapers in my Home. :)
<aperson> will__, and we already pruned that wallpaper crap in your home
<dehqan> Dr_Willis: how to chroot to non-root user? su user ?
<will__> ok, so select the folder and right click-create archive-tar.gz?
<Dr_Willis> dehqan:  yes somthing like that.. when in doubt check the man pages and the --help options for the command
<will__> so that wallpaper things in there huh
<aperson> will__, nope, pruned = deleted
<will__> o kool
<aperson> will__, make sure you have hidden files showing
<Aiity> OLaaa
<will__> ctrl+h then highlight all of it, archive-tar.gz right
<aperson> will__, yep
<user11> ndian
<will__> ok
<user11> boooooooooo
<CaptainPissweak> Oh hey.
<will__> well thank you very much aperson
<CaptainPissweak> Didn't even realise this thing auto-opened.
<will__> i appreciate your time and help
<aperson> will__, no problem
<TxPitou> top of the morning to all =]
<aperson> will__, be careful with things on gnome-look, wallpapers and themes are fine, but be extra cautious of any scripts or programs
<will__> yea never messing with those again
<Dr_Willis> will__:  or perhaps learn what you are doing. :)
<aperson> will__, it's good to be able to discern just what some of those scripts do :)
 * Dr_Willis missed the original problem. but has to run.. bye
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: Got tat, thank you :)
<aperson> will__, anyways, best of luck, and I hope your next run will be trouble free
<indus> Dr_Willis, bye
<TxPitou> any reasoin why compiz refuses to "start at boot" but gnome-navigator does just fine ?
<TxPitou> in other words, navigator tried to start and tells me
<aperson> TxPitou, fwiw, there is no gnome-navigator
<TxPitou> (hates my keyboard sorry for extra 'enter', compiz isnt started
<TxPitou> okay
<aperson> TxPitou, can you run compiz --replace in a terminal ?
<TxPitou> aperson: yes, and I am talking about awn
<TxPitou> yes compiz --replace launches it just fine
<gipfelgrab> servus Leute ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem wlan kann mir jemand helfen?
<aperson> TxPitou, wait, didn't you and I have this conversation not long ago?
<aperson> !de | gipfelgrab
<ubottu> gipfelgrab: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<TxPitou> a person, yes and compiz now doesnt 'launch after x has"
<gipfelgrab> wie komm ich da hin?
<TxPitou> gipfelgrab: neing sprechen deutch
<will__> aperson
<will__> dont know what we did
<aperson> will__, ?
<will__> but we got it, wallpapers is on and changable, themes work
<will__> compiz even works again
<will__> went and installed the blank cd to copy it all, then it froze, shutdown pc restarted and bang we LIVE!
<aperson> will__, sweet, I knew those gconf settings would do it :P
<aperson> TxPitou, do you have ccsm installed?
<will__> well thank you very much i really appreciate it and the time
<aperson> will__, no problem, I'm usually always here if you need anything
<will__> what would you recommend though to copy that tar.gz to disk
<will__> just drag n drop it?
<will__> well ill be around
<aperson> will__, that'd work
<gipfelgrab> ok then I will try it in English
<TxPitou> I have this problem with Ubunto 9.10 using gnome, when my pc boots, its runs fine loading the gui, then I get a message from 'awn, avant window navigator' stating that compiz isnt started, now using  in a terminal window ' comppiz --replace' does launch compiz and I can then launch 'awn' again, but all this is annoying as unlike most of you I shut my pc when I go to bed, so it will do this every morning, any though on how to
<will__> kool ok im outta here for a while thank you and will see you more often im sure with my luck
<TxPitou> solve this issue is appreciated thank you
<TxPitou> aperson: let me look
<gipfelgrab> can somebody help me with my wlan it doesnt work
<BlackExplotioN> slm
<TxPitou> aperson: cssm an actual package name >
<TxPitou> ?
<BlackExplotioN> ?
<aperson> TxPitou, it is when installed, the package name is different
<TxPitou> gipfelgrab: what is the network card you are trying to get wirelessly functioning
<TxPitou> aperson: ok hang on let me locate it
<manou_> hi, stupid question ... i can't enter into the bios on a netbook to select usb as boot device to install ubuntu, somebidy could guide me ? thanks for your time
<ChogyDan> manou_: which model?
<TxPitou> manou, brand / model of laptop please
<manou_> asus atom
<manou_> yeah, i knew, but i am not with it
<aperson> TxPitou, you could throw compiz --replace in your autostarted applications
<manou_> soy
<gipfelgrab> I dont know where can I look it up?
<BlackExplotioN> türk yok mu türk
<manou_> sorry, give me one sec
<manou_> thanks
<Myrtti> !tr | BlackExplotioN
<ubottu> BlackExplotioN: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<aperson> TxPitou, I'm looking where ubuntu officially start compiz from, but that should do the trick
<BlackExplotioN> mersi saol
<TxPitou> manou_: usually to get to biosm, you have to press F2, F9, F10, or F12
<Mikerhinos> TxPitou you can try to enter compiz --replace in the alt+F2 command dialog box too if you didn't tried it already
<TxPitou> depending on brand of lappy
<aperson> Mikerhinos, that works for TxPitou
<mouse> My mousewheel side scrolling feature is reversed.  IE left scrolls to the right and right scrolls to the left.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<TxPitou> aperson I have no 'cssm'
<TxPitou> aperson: I have mbcssm.py
<Stavros> how can i see the contents of a deb package without downloading it?
<manou_> TxPitou, the thing is that I can't see the time to press it
<TxPitou> aperson: yeah I know I can use the auto start function, but why did it 'works ' then stop auto starting? isnt that an indication of another issue and I am just patching it?
<Stavros> or, without extracting it
<manou_> i have it now here, it is an asus eeepc
<aperson> TxPitou, have you tried installing fusion-icon ? that can be set to load compiz for you, if you don't mind an extra icon in your system tray
<aperson> TxPitou, I don't know what caused it :/
<andrewk> test
<ChogyDan> !mouse | mouse
<ubottu> mouse: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TxPitou> manou_: dell, compaq, HP, sony, etc... when the box boots, as soo as it shows logo press F2 if it boot shutdown and try for f10 etc repeat until works, now some OLDER lappy have no bios to edit, and can only be edited from a flooppy boots application from manufacturer
<andrewk> test once more
<ChogyDan> Stavros: you could try packages.ubuntu.com
<ChogyDan> andrewk: working!
<aperson> TxPitou, I've read that re-enabling desktop effects in gnome-appearance-properties can do the trick, if you haven't done that already
<TxPitou> mouse, systems >> preferences >> mouse >> uncheck ' reverse mouse '
<andrewk> ChogyDan: it's my colors within my irc client, i'm trying to make them suck less
<mouse> chogydan: ZAxisMapping refers to left and right scrolling?
<TxPitou> aperson: well well well... bingo!
<mouse> Txpitou: there is no reverse mouse checkbox available.
<aperson> TxPitou, sometimes it's the simple things that we have the hardest times with :D
<ChogyDan> mouse: I don't know what that is, use the remapping advice.  Scrolling counts as just a regular button
<ChogyDan> mouse: I personally use an .Xmodmap file, but the xinput command should work to.  I don't know a whole lot though...
<manou_> i can't see the logo TxPitou, no time ... and it is a new one netbook .. grrr
<manou_> M$windows7 starts
<manou_> I want to run my stick to correct this mistake in that netbook
<ChogyDan> manou_: you can't get into the bios?  it is usually delete or tab or something
<ChogyDan> manou_: esc will let you boot from USB
<TxPitou> aperson: okay then the Q/A in me is wondering, what cause that option to be set to "NONE" when I know I placed it in "Full" when I installed this OS not 5 days ago on this box.
<TxPitou> manou_: well no brand name, no model, no boot options, dude, guess you need to go home and RTM
<aperson> TxPitou, no clue, it's apparently not a widespread issue :S
<manou_> i am on admin de arranque of windows
<TxPitou> aperson: oh you did not just call me a special case.... lol
<manou_> hahaha TxPitou
<manou_> maybe it's the best hint
<TxPitou> manou_: sorry not psychic, can help you further than that for now...
<manou_> ASUS Eee PC 1005HA
<manou_> thanks
<ChogyDan> mouse: each button has a number attached to it, you may want something like 1 2 4 3 4 6 7  which swaps 4 and 3
<Stavros> ChogyDan: thanks
<Stavros> isn't there a command that shows the contents of a package though?
<TxPitou> Stavros: Doesnt aptitude have a 'list' items in package ?
<manou_> if i press del, i enter on Start Management of Windows, and only windows 7 appears
<manou_> I really want to install ubuntu here
<ChogyDan> Stavros: there might be something under dpkg
<manou_> i just need to boot the usb stick
<ChogyDan> manou_: did you try esc?
<TxPitou> manou_: you do realize that ' need to get into bios of my hardware ' is not really a 'linux' problem
<Stavros> TxPitou: no, it doesn't appear to
<aperson> Stavros, you should just be able to open it up with the archive manager, they're just compressed archives
<Stavros> ChogyDan: ah, thanks
<manou_> but no way for now, it is my firt approach with netbooks
<Stavros> aperson: yes, but i don't want to have to redownload it
<icqn> what is the name of the ubuntu's 9.10 default gnome theme? or what package causes this theme changes?
<TxPitou> manou_: oh its a NETBOOK...
<manou_> yeah TxPitou mybe i go to a shop, will be easier
<aperson> TxPitou, it's aptitude show, but that just gives the details
<manou_> yeah dude
<Ten-Eight> good morning all
<TxPitou> manou_: netbook =! Laptop
<knxville> How can I delete ARP Cache on my client?
<manou_> i kwno, i have never wrote laptop
<aperson> I'd argue it is a laptop
<manou_> good morning Ten-Eight
 * aperson is one an eee 701
<Ten-Eight> i have a quick question regarding Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<manou_> sorry, no. it is a netbook
<TxPitou> aperson: if you got to squint to read a screen small than some body organs, its not a laptop
<TxPitou> lol
<manou_> i have it now ready to install Ten-Eight but i need to enter into bios
<aperson> I don't have to squint at all, TxPitou
<manou_> lol
<Ten-Eight> after I get my USB key loaded with UNR and ready to boot, will it run as a "live cd" so I can check to make sure all is supported.
<aperson> but hey, the discussion on whether or not a netbook could be considered a laptop should belong in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<manou_> well, i will try going to a shop or asking fir the technical doc of the netbook to my customer/friend and check there
<manou_> thanks for you time
<aperson> Ten-Eight, yessir
<ChogyDan> Ten-Eight: there should be an option at boot to run it as a live cd
<manou_> i am going to enjoy sun now
<TxPitou> aperson: ok ok... why not just slap a netbook into a phone... no wait iPad... that is right .... next we just need a phone/netbook that can nuke cofee and were set for life to never need to leave our desks at work
<manou_> have a good time
<manou_> see you around
<Ten-Eight> thanks folks...that's what I was hoping :)
<aperson> TxPitou, I'm not discussing it further in this channel :)
<TxPitou> aperson: I know...
<manou_> http://www.amimusa.net
<aperson> feel free to argue with me in ot though :P
<aperson> I could use a good wakemeup
<mouse> chogydan: I have a 9 button mouse and all buttons have been enabled and are fully functional.  All the pages I've read at help.ubuntu are a little over whelming with information and seem to expect me to know certain things before I read it.  Would you be able to give me an example of what format the terminal command needs to be in order to swap the mouse button remapping?
<ChogyDan> mouse: find your device with: xinput list
<Ceeriael> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a server with LSI Megaraid... however ubuntu dosent se the Array, but the independant disk.... what should i do ?
<knxville> How can I delete ARP Cache on my client?
<Ceeriael> i gues its a compatibility issue....
<knxville> How can I delete ARP Cache on my client? I tried sudo arp -d * (* as a wildcard, like in windows) but it just displays possibilities, and does not delete anything.
<testpil0t> good morning :)
<VCoolio> thunar gives a tray icon when it's copying a file; howto disable that (useless?) feature?
<aperson> knxville, would this help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/clearing-arp-cache-stop-being-fooled-557523/
<knxville> aperson, i'm currently at that homepage, did not find it usefull.. :(
<ChogyDan> mouse: meh, actually, that page and the advice is a bunch of ... crap!  try this: echo pointer = 1 2 4 3 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 > ~/.Xmodmap
<knxville> aperson, the problem is the link is about deleting a specific arp cache, I have to delete everything..
<mouse> chogydan:  Okay copying and pasteing now.
<aperson> knxville, would a wildcard work for it?
<aperson> knxville, arp -d *
<knxville> aperson, i tried, did not.. I have to specify the host/link/interface
<ChogyDan> mouse: I forget how the .Xmodmap file works, but that command should create that file in your home directory  (it is hidden, ctrl+h to see hidden files)  I swapped 3 and 4, but those might be the wrong buttons to swap.  You have to play with it.  You also may need to restart X to make the settings take affect
<mouse> chogydan:  It looks like I do need to restart x because no change seems to have occurred.  At the risk of sounding stupid how do I restart x?
<airtonix> mouse, logout and back in again
<TxPitou> mouse CTL-ALT-BACKPSACE
<Myrtti> TxPitou: that hasn't worked in ages
<airtonix> TxPitou, which only works if you have setup the gconf to do so
<TxPitou> kicks his caplock key
<indus> mouse, alt - printscren - k
<mouse> I was afraid of that.  Alright be back in a second.
<airtonix> indus, that wont work on all machines either
<indus> i cant account for all machines ,iam a general helper, is his problem specific
<Halitech> does dropping to a termina and running sudo service gdm restart work?
<Myrtti> indus: the correct method is sysrq - k (where the method of getting sysrq is variable)
<airtonix> Halitech, yes
<indus> Myrtti, what dou you mean?
<icqn> what is the name of the ubuntu's 9.10 default gnome theme? or what package causes this theme changes?
<indus> method of getting sysrq ah yes
<Myrtti> indus: in some keyboards sysrq key is on the same button with print scrn and you use is by pressing alt and printscreen button at the same time
<Halitech> airtonix, thought so, wasn't sure if that was exactly right though
<elrond_> how do i set up my eth1 wireless interface to be Wi-Fi like wifi0 on other common linux dists?
<indus> Myrtti, well, mine is on same
<airtonix> icqn, icons: humanity, metacity : human, login : humanity-(black or something?)
<indus> Myrtti, isnt it same for all? so Alt - Sysrq- k
<indus> so wht does alt do i wonder, is it like shift key
<Myrtti> indus: laptops might need to use fn keys... etc.
<airtonix> Halitech, assuming you're running karmic or later (older versions would have you use /etc/init.d/<insert your display manager here> restart
<indus> Myrtti, ah yes ok is he using laptop ?
<Ceeriael> How do i add linux drivers ?? Ive downloaded raid drivers, and now have allot of *.img files... how do i install them so Ubuntu will se my RAID card ?
<Ceeriael> im using the 9.10 live cd
<Halitech> airtonix, true, used to thinking newer versions
<Myrtti> indus: all I'm saying is that "alt-printscrn-k" isn't the exact way of describing what keys to press...
<indus> Myrtti, ok
<indus> Myrtti, then how to
<airtonix> indus, Myrtti sysrq can also have unintended results depending on whether or not you managed to miss some of the keys
<ChogyDan> indus: isn't SysRq written on your printscreen key?
<indus> crtl alt backspace was so much better
<indus> yes i hear there is an entire comination you can use
<indus> like restart system too with R?
<mouse> chogydan:  Thank you very much.  It's working perfectly now.  It was buttons 6 and 7 that needed to be swapped.
<airtonix> indus, yes but you need to turn that feature on now by using the keyboard layout manager
<indus> ah huhu ok
<gui_> I have a problem with gajim and private key selection it reports the agent is not working ?
<Pici> !sysrq | indus
<ubottu> indus: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ChogyDan> mouse: great, your welcome
<indus> ah all in succession ?
<indus> i thought r did the trick
<indus> hmm enough enlightenment for today :) thank you
<airtonix> indus, yah see there the letters you need to press, if you didn't press some of them then only certain actions would take place.
<dekroning> i'm trying to connect to my ubuntu 9.10 machine from OSX (using Chicken of the VNC) however in the ~/.xsession-errors file i get the following messages: http://pastebin.com/4kRzrZbp  anyone have a clue what might be wrong here?
<TxPitou> well according to " http://linux.die.net/man/1/gdm" the command to restart gdm is "gdm-restart" in terminal. so there :P
<airtonix> indus, each letter does a different thing i believe.
<indus> ok let me read that link from pic
<indus> ok let me read that link from pici
<aperson> knxville,  arp | sed "1 d" | grep -o '[0-9][0-9]*[.][0-9][0-9]*[.][0-9][0-9]*[.][0-9][0-9]*' | arp -d
<aperson> well, I guess the sed in there isn't needed
<aperson> don't know what I was thinking there
<knxville> aperson, that deletes everything?
<indus> hope this doesnt flood
<indus> unRaw      (take control of keyboard back from X),
<indus>  tErminate (send SIGTERM to all processes, allowing them to terminate gracefully),
<indus>  kIll      (send SIGKILL to all processes, forcing them to terminate immediately),
<indus>   Sync     (flush data to disk),
<indus>   Unmount  (remount all filesystems read-only),
<FloodBot2> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aperson> knxville, that should should take any ip arp spits out and tell it to delete it
<mouse> Is there a way to make it so ubuntu won't remember size and location of windows when they are closed or opened?
<indus> ok that was stupid
<knxville> aperson,  thanks alot!
<indus> i tink B is reboot
<aperson> knxville, don't thank me until it works!
<TxPitou> indus: do it again do it again! :P
<nyaa> is there a more specific channel for ubuntu studio or real time kernels?
<Pici> indus: If people want to know more they can click the wiki link, no need to paste more.
<indus> ok
<aperson> !ubuntu-studio | nyaa
<ubottu> nyaa: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<macman_>  there a way to fix a movie witch audio is out of sync ? its a flv file
<indus> sorry misaken paste
<knxville> aperson, well, I thank you for your time, and I saved the "command" but atm I just found a wireshark trace I could use for my assignment..
<vivid> does anyone know if any email clients will notify me when i have new mail without running the main app or checking manually?
<TxPitou> vivid: so like a widget on your desktop ?
<Halitech> vivid, there are apps like gmail-checker
<airtonix> mouse, yes... you need to delete the gnome session files in your home folder.
<knxville> aperson, so it was possible to make my assignment without flushing my arp cache..
<indus> macman_, not easy unless, did you try with cinelerra, i think the audio plays separate so it can be delayed manualy
<aperson> vivid, I believe you're looking for a email notifier?
<indus> macman_, try kino also , dont remember which one does that
<indus> gtg cya
<macman_> what are these programs ?
<indus> macman_, those are video editing programs
<Halitech> macman_, I believe avidemux will adjust it or vlc might have an option if you don't want to recode it
<mouse> airtonix: I would have to delete the gnome session file pretty regularly though right?
<indus> macman_, you will need one of that to fix
<airtonix> mouse, do you have gnome-session-properties open ?
<indus> ya probably avidemux too macman_ try
<vivid> aperson, uhh, pretty much i dont want to be constantly checking my mail, but rather being notified when i have some
<TxPitou> vivid: whats your mail software you would normally use ?
<vivid> thunderbird
<monica> olaç
<TxPitou> !es | monica
<ubottu> monica: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vivid> which will check in intervals, if i leave it open all the time
<airtonix> mouse, looking in the options tab, make sure that the tick box is not ticked for "automatically save my session blah blah..."
<aperson> vivid, well, search the software center and pick out one you like, there are loads of email notifiers around
<mouse> airtonix: I don't see a gnome-session-properties in the home folder.
<airtonix> mouse, you run it : alt + f2 then type it
<Guest58074> ola ola
<Guest58074> kn sois i de dondee
<airtonix> !es | Guest58074
<ubottu> Guest58074: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest58074> alguno es español kolooo
<TxPitou> vivid: using gnome ?
<mouse> airtonix: Oh I see.  Excuse my n00bness.
<vivid> TxPitou, yes
<Halitech> vivid, there is gbuffy, checkgmail, coolmail and others
<erUSUL> Guest58074: si; pero aqui no se puede hablar en español. para hablar español ve a #ubuntu-es Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dekroning> why doesn't remote desktop viewing work out of the box
<dekroning> ?
<airtonix> dekroning, defin remote desktop viewing
<kwstas23456> hi! anyway to add "firefox" in the context menu of evolution's .pdf attachment?
<Guest58074> noen tiendo na algien es español koñoooo
<dekroning> airstrike: i want to use "chicken of the vnc" to view my ubuntu desktop, i've configured it on ubuntu, and from my desktop (osx) i can telnet to the port 5900 on the ubuntu machine
<[mu]keiserr> hi, can i add any simple ncurses program in my initramfs tools scripts?
<lostone> trying to setup partitions manually on 9.04 server, which partition has to have bootable flag set?
<dekroning> airstrike: but my vnc client (chicken of the vnc) doesn't show the ubuntu desktop
<airtonix> dekroning, i assume you'v already tried using one of the many guides on ubuntu forums tutorials and tips section ?
<mouse> airtonix: I don't mean the option that reopens the same programs that were running when I shut down ubuntu.  I'm just talking about the size and location of windows that are saved when the window closes and reopened in the same size and location when the window opens again at a later time.
<espe> ola
<dekroning> airtonix: well, that's kind of what i meant by "not working out of the box" :-)
<Guest58074> er4ee españosss
<TxPitou> !es > espe
<ubottu> espe, please see my private message
<airtonix> dekroning, i dont think that phrases means what you think it does.
<TxPitou> !es > Guest58074
<ubottu> Guest58074, please see my private message
<espe> sin inglesS ?
<dekroning> airstrike: why would i need to look somewhere else? i've enabled vnc server on ubuntu, and i only want connect to it with my client ;-)
<espe> alguien español ?
<TxPitou> soy ingles si.
<espe> olaa
<espe> pos favor alguien español?
<dekroning> airstrike: i guess i'm just too used to a mac osx desktop, where everything just works,  kudo -1 for ubuntu
<TxPitou> no ablo espanol.
<Myrtti> espe: no
<espe> joo
<Guest58074> joderrrrrrrrrr
<espe> :(
<ania_> hi
<nexito> hello can i use c cygwin to learn unix
<Guest58074> me aburrrroooooooooooooooo
<espe> guest58074 ablame privado
<Olson> help :(
<Halitech> !helpme | Olson
<ubottu> Olson: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<TxPitou> vivid: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209102 3-4th message seems a solution
<Halitech> !ask | Olson
<ubottu> Olson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> nexito: why not just get the real thing; a linux distro
<Pici> Olson: You need to aska  question before we can help.
<vivid> TxPitou, thanks, but ive already got one set up and working :D
<Olson> my windows aren't opening properly. I can no longer close them with controls at the top, the entire area is gone
<TxPitou> vivid: alright, sorry only on 2nd cup of java... slow going this morning
<espe> hello !!
<Halitech> Olson, did you enable visual effects?
<vivid> lol, im making my first cup right now :p
<Olson> no, i dont use compiz or metacity, but I will check they're are off now
<Olson> hum
<Olson> oky.. so they were "off" I set them to "normal" and back to off again and they've come back
<Olson> so...
<Olson> thanks
<Olson> before this happened, I was just trying enlightenment (e16) desktop manager again
<Olson> and it borked after that
<Olson> weird
<Halitech> Olson, sounds like e16 took over and didn't let go when you went back to gnome
<VCoolio> Olson: try fusion-icon and point to gtk as window decorator
<Omerta> hi guys
<Omerta> i installed adobe reader 9.3.1 on ubuntu x64 using sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb command
<Omerta> how will i completely remove it?
<Olson> Halitech, yes I think that must be something like what happened. I went so far as to remove e16 completely as well and rebooted but it didn't do the trick
<erUSUL> Omerta: sudo aptitude purge acroread (or whatever the package name is)
<Woody-> Morning all
<mouse> A friend of a friend is afraid to download the ubuntu iso file and burn it to a disc because she thinks it will disrupt her desktop.  This led me to wonder; is it possible to do a full ubuntu install without any disc at the time of factory bios start up?
<Omerta> it didnt work
<TxPitou> mouse your friend of a friend thinks shes about to get a virus... lol
<rsk> mouse what do you mean disrupt her desktop
<Omerta> it was the x86 version, i installed it using force architecture
<Olson> windoze is a virus
<mouse> txpitou: Yeah I know but she's too stubborn to accept that maybe she's wrong.
<Halitech> mouse, unless she clicks install and follows through to the end it won't install ... yes it is possible to install without using a disk
<TxPitou> mouse: then let her continue using windows.
<jgcampbell300> Hello
<syed> aku nk bua jgk..
<Omerta> it didnt work
<Omerta> i think it's name isnt acroread
<mouse> txpitou:  It's not for her though.  The first friend needs the disc to install it because she doesn't have a disc burner but the second friend does, you see.
<Omerta> doesnt show up on synaptics, maybe because i forced to install
<erUSUL> Omerta: aptitude search acrobat
<jgcampbell300> Does anyone know of a Ubuntu/Linux version of Adobe Master Collection ?
<TxPitou> mouse: do you have a cdburner ?
<Omerta> nothing shows up
<mouse> txpitou:  I do but right now I'm 5 hours away.
<starter90> Can you guys please help me with this?
<starter90> When I enter the following cmds as written below why won't "find" list the file "a" in subdir? I don't get it. As far as I know the "." should run through all dirs beneath the current location. Help me figure it out.
<starter90> [code]
<Halitech> mouse, downloading and burning a cd will not install it ... the first friend can use unetbootin to install as well
<starter90> cd $HOME; mkdir mydir; cd mydir
<FloodBot2> starter90: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starter90> touch ab
<khafiz> hi guys
<khafiz> any1 can help me ?
<TxPitou> !help | khafiz
<ubottu> khafiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> starter90: use a pastebin ?
<Omerta> i shouldnt have installed it at first place
<sambagirlx> is Seveas around?
<khafiz> i once installed ubuntu on my laptop
<starter90> sorry bout that
<tiina> hi anyone here who could help me?
<TxPitou> !ask | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brushie_> hi
<mouse> halitech:  I know this.  I was just wondering if anyone ever found a work around for needing a disc to install.  As in using a usb device or something of the like.
<khafiz> i once installed ubuntu on my laptop but i got replaced my motherboard.. and it is no longer on the boot menu
<tiina> I need to reinstall Firefoc to my Karmic Koala but I cannot get it okey???
<tiina> firefox
<Halitech> mouse, unetbootin doesn't require a disk or usb device
<sambagirlx> tiina try chrome
<nexito> kill
<tiina> how
<brushie_> excuse me i tryed to set a pass on my grub2 and when i restarted now all line of the grub launch a memtest, and i cant anymore boot :( can someone help me please ?
<tiina> say how to do it?
<Halitech> khafiz, factory repair?
<sambagirlx> tiina how to do what?
<tiina> I dont know what happend to my firefox....
<tiina> Need to reinstall it which one t is in the synaptic
<sambagirlx> unfortunatley i gave up on firefox after all the problems i had with it in windows xp.
<khafiz> Halitech: not factory repair.. they just replace with the new one
<sambagirlx> tiina go to mozilla.org and install it from there.
<Halitech> mouse, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mouse> halitech:  unetbootin is a program that runs within an OS?
<sambagirlx> or go to #firefox for direct support.
<tiina> I have karmic koala anyone here who knows how to reinstall it
<Halitech> khafiz, who is "they" ??
<rsk> tiina put in the cd again and redo the install
<tiina> cannot do it from there
<sambagirlx> just download it from mozilla and install it agin.
<Pici> tiina: Why do you need to reinstall Firefox?
<rsk> tiina lost the skills?
<tiina> I dont have it left????
<Halitech> mouse, yes, run on windows and linux, not sure about mac
<rsk> tiina get a new one
<khafiz> Halitech: the hp staff
<tiina> no icon and some of the files are away
<sambagirlx> because microsoft programmers have destroyed firefox.
<khafiz> Halitech: i mean the technician
<sambagirlx> just go online and download the firefox package and install it tiina
<Halitech> khafiz, then they may have restored the hard drive, did you watch them while they worked?
<tiina> it is tar gz 2 i dont have it in ubuntu
<sambagirlx> just go to mozilla and download the binary package and let it install that way.
<Pici> sambagirlx, rsk: please at least *try* to helpful.
<khafiz> Halitech: nope, i left my laptop for 2 weeks for the repairement
<sambagirlx> pici i am being helpful.
<sambagirlx> that is what i would do
<Halitech> tiina, open a terminal and run sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<alankila> Halitech: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox"
<brushie_> no one has an idea on how fix a problem with grub2 please ?
<sambagirlx> excellent halitech.
<Halitech> khafiz, so you don't know what they did then ... check windows disk management and see if there is still an unknown partition
<Pici> sambagirlx: Installing from a third party source is not recommended, the repositories  should always be used if a package is available from there.
<melchior_> is there a text editor which permits to quick search text in opend files ?
<melchior_> under ubuntu ?
<Halitech> alankila, right, sorry don't run that very often
<erUSUL> melchior_: in all opened files?
<melchior_> yes
<sambagirlx> so as i understand it i cannot upgrade or update to any current levels of ubuntu with hardy. that is correct? unless i use the cd to do it? i cannot do it online in anyway?
<khafiz> Halitech: one moment pls
<chrisw> what package do I install to get a text-mode only emacs22 on an ubuntu box?
<lostone> installing 9.0.4 server on raid, after install, reboot, just a cursor. What have I done wrong?
<mouse> I'm also interested in a solution to brushie_'s problem.
<erUSUL> melchior_: emacs to the rescue http://xahlee.org/emacs/find_replace_inter.html
<melchior_> thank you
<lostone> created 10G /, 24GB swap, 300MB /boot (set bootable) /usr /var /tmp /home
<erUSUL> lostone: 24 GiB swap o.0!!!!!
<erUSUL> lostone: what for?
<lostone> erusul: 24GB memory :)
<lostone> i always make swap=phys mem
<khafiz> Halitech: u may check this http://imagebin.org/88457
<khafiz> Halitech: its shows my disk managemnt
<lostone> but now when i install, after initial reboot, just a blinking cursor
<erUSUL> lostone: bad idea anyway if you ask me ...
<lostone> it doesnt boot
<angeliita> hola
<erUSUL> !es | angeliita
<ubottu> angeliita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> lostone: error msg?
<lostone> erusul: if you have a crash, you need space for dump
<lostone> no error msg, just no boot
<lostone> just a blinking cursor
<Halitech> khafiz, the 9.3gig partitions could be your ubuntu install ... do you still have an Ubuntu desktop cd?
<angeliita> hello
<lostone> i am looking at it now
<minky> Hi - anyone know how i can get files numbered with decimal points to order in sequence
<angeliita> speak spain?
<khafiz> i think i still have
<erUSUL> lostone: the kernel dos not dump afaik
<lostone> oh really?
<lostone> hmm
<lostone> FreeBSD does :)
<erUSUL> minky: make a for loop and move them
<gui1> hi, how can i check mi microphone
<Halitech> khafiz, try booting from that and see what is on those partitions, if it is your install then you just need to restore grub
<angeliita> speaks english?
<Halitech> !grub | khafiz
<ubottu> khafiz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lostone> ok, why is it not booting?
<angeliita> kiyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOO!çç
<lostone> i have tried manual, guided use entire disk lvm encryption and nothing works
<minky> erUSUL - Huh? In the directory they're in?
<brushie_> not a single persone know please, how to restore a grub, all my entry in grub became memtest86+ and i want to boot again :(
<Halitech> !grub | brushie_
<ubottu> brushie_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sambagirlx> i am trying to install virtualbox to install solaris. however when i run the installer it says only 1 software installer manager can be open at a time. there is no other one open. what could it be seeing?
<erUSUL> minky: something like this totally untested ---> i=1 for file in dir/*; do mv "$file" "$file".$i; $((i++)); done
<studio> Hi there, need help to share files on my server
<lostone> i installed a mpt sas software raid on a new server
<erUSUL> !aptlock | sambagirlx
<ubottu> sambagirlx: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lostone> s/a/on
<brushie_> Halitech: i know what grub is, what i dotn know is how to generate the entry for my system by a livecd with an encrypted partition
<minky> erUSUL - I'll try it . Thanks
<sambagirlx> ahh yes that is probably the problem thanks
<erUSUL> lostone: whitout an error msg from grub or the kernel we can not possibily even guess;
<mouse> brushie_:  Did this problem happen after you installed updates?
<lostone> erusul: like i said, remove dvd after install, hit
<sambagirlx> that was it
<sambagirlx> thanks
<erUSUL> sambagirlx: no problem
<starter90> could you explain this to me please : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JQ6XHZeP
<brushie_> mouse:  no i added a password protection to grub 2 and i regenrate the grub and now all line are memset86+
<Halitech> brushie_, did you look at the links to see if there was info there to help you?
<lostone> continue, reboots, but after POST, only a blinking cursor
<minky>  erUSUL - I'm not that that'll work, the problem is that it reads 0 0.001 0.0001 etc. in that order
<erUSUL> minky: so the files are already numbered? better move this question to #bash
<khamael> what is the easiest way to run a video backwards?
<erUSUL> lostone: can you hit shift during boot so you get to the grub menu ?
<minky> erUSUL: wilko -thanks
<Azelphur> khamael: reverse time
<ZeroXp> hi
<condeh> i _think_ i am getting slow speeds using rsync, via samba to an ntfs drive. its only showing about 100kb/s max, sometimes as low as 50kb/s. is there anything i can do to increase it?
<khafiz> Halitech: i stil have my ubuntu cd.. how am i going to check if its stil on my hd?
<khamael> Azelphur: what program? how?
<Halitech> khafiz, boot from the live cd and mount the partitions and see what is on them
<lostone> erusul: i don't think i am getting this across. If I power off the Server. Power on, it goes through POST just fine, then, just a blinking cursor
<gh0st> why on boot info it splits on tty1 and tty6 ?
<gh0st> after "entering run level.."
<Azelphur> khamael: I was kidding, try doing some googling for "ubuntu reverse video" there seems to be a few results
<brushie_> Halitech: my grub is still in the mbr the problem is that the entry of the grub are bad :(
<lostone> erusul: just a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<khafiz> Halitech: im new. how am i going to mount it?
<dalton2345> Hi everyone, anyone know the universe repository?
<Halitech> khafiz, look in the places menu and you should see them
<erUSUL> lostone: that's probably a framebuffer problem; that why i'm asking you to try to get to grub menu. so we can make ubuntu boot in "text only" mode
<Halitech> brushie_, there should be info on how to edit grub and find out what info to put in it from those links
<gh0st> who can help please,
<gh0st> why on boot info it splits on tty1 and tty6, after " entering on run level... "
<lostone> erusul: i cant do anything. It's not frozen or locked. but hitting any key or combo right now, does nothing
<erUSUL> lostone: you have to try to get to it after post
<lostone> hit num lock and led on keyboard is on
<lostone> ok
<lostone> hit ctl+c ?
<scanir> здраствуйте
<genii> !ru | scanir
<ubottu> scanir: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scanir> senks
<ideasman42> Hi, I was wondering how you could tell if a ubuntu system is logged in or not
<ideasman42> over ssh, I need to tell if a system is being used
<iceroot> ideasman42: w
<iceroot> ideasman42: login with ssh and press w
<ideasman42> iceroot, it needs to be automated
<ideasman42> I have a studio of computers running ubuntu, and need to see which can be used for the renderfarm
<iceroot> ideasman42: ssh user@host w | grep -v your-ip-adress   something like that
<ideasman42> iceroot, ah, I mean logged into the desktop sotty
<ideasman42> sorry*
<flodine> anyone using a old thinkpad t42p?
<iceroot> ideasman42: ssh user@host w | grep -v your-ip-adress | grep gdm  something like that
<switchgirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8949949#post8949949 any ideas on how to solve this issue?
<iceroot> ideasman42: look what "w" is telling you and play with grep
<cavehippo> Hi, does anyone know a good way to find all files on a system that didn't come from a .deb package?
<erUSUL> lostone: this what i want to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<erUSUL> lostone: so we can remove "splash" and "quiet" from the kernel boot line
<Dam0> symptic package manager cavehippo
<ideasman42> iceroot, the thing is the user logged in as may be different from the one on the PC
<coz_> cavehippo,  off hand no but which files would you be looking for?
<cavehippo> coz_: basically I want to clean out /usr, my current install has been going for 5 years, so will have lots of cruft in it
<cavehippo> so anything which is there but not mentioned in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<coz_> cavehippo,  mm
<lostone> erusul: we build servers and raid systems, this is the first time trying MPT SAS RAID rather than using hw raid. There is no splash screens on our setups. I tried ctl+c after MPT bios exit and nothing, just blinking cursor
<jimmy_> windows users are pigfuckers
<coz_> cavehippo, well I cant think off hand of a good way to do that....however.  if no one here can help try ##linux channel...
<erUSUL> !language | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> cavehippo,  maybe there is a utility to help with this as well
<jimmy_> erUSUL,are you a windows fanboy?
<cavehippo> that's kinda what I was hoping
<cavehippo> otherwise I'll try writing something in Perl
<erUSUL> lostone: this is common issue the splash is messing up the framebuffer device and you get a blinking cursor
<airtonix> jimmy_, join #windows for that.
<erUSUL> lostone: just removing splash and/or passing the kernel the correct vga=<vgamode> fixes this. how many times i have to say this ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<chris8> Hey room!  Does anyone remember the name of a 90's arcade game that was dual-player swords and dragons game, scrolling left to right up levels of a tower?  You could free "prisoners" that would follow you and attack when you attacked... player one was blond/red armour, player 2 was dark hair blue armor
<erUSUL> !ot | chris8
<ubottu> chris8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lostone> erusul: there is no splash screen. It shows all post messages, we disable splash in bios before we ever load any OS
<jimmy_> im now trolling #windows for ubuntu`s sake
<flodine> anyone run ubuntu on a thinkpad t42p?
<erUSUL> lostone: i'm talknig about ubuntu splash; but anyway i give up; you clearly know more about this than me
<erUSUL> lostone: go fix it yourself
<lostone> erusul: there is no ubuntu screen either
<chili555> flodine, among others, i run a T40. did you have a specific question?
<lostone> erusul: if there was a ubuntu screen i could then get into grub menu
<Wazzzaaa> There is 1 process which consumes a lot of CPU, which slows down my whole OS. Can anybody help me to give this process less priority?
<Wazzzaaa> I think I have to re-nice it. But do not know how
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: nice / renice
<seven> hia
<Wazzzaaa> ok, I'll do: man renice
 * airtonix cherishs this rare erUSUL rage moment. 
<Tdubell> hey i need some help on wireless networking
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: man renice
<Tdubell> i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox and i don't see any availabe wireless networks
<airtonix> Tdubell, why would you expect to ?
<Wazzzaaa> higher or lower priority erUSUL ?
<jimmy_> I`m now speaking with the dumbest fucking member of niggerbuntu community,niko
<mati> hi
<chili555> Tdubell, does iwconfig show a wireless interface? wlan0?
<flodine> chili555,yeah i loaded karmic and this morning the old t42 wouldnt firer up,could it just be my board is going out
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: renice -n +number -p PIDoftheProcess
<seven> Does anyone know how to resolve trouble with my fstab file. I written in fstab to mount / in rw mode. But now i cann't mk any directory and edit fstab!
<Tdubell> i'll try
<lostone> urusul: i think the problem is that first drive in boot order was not RAID
 * airtonix waves goodbye to jimmy_ 
<jimmy_> fuck yyou
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: the higher the nice value the less cpu it will use
<Wazzzaaa> ok, thnx
<seven> sorry in ro mode
<chili555> flodine, my T40 runs it fine
<Wazzzaaa> and max is 19?
<jimmy_> IN THE ASS
<zubin> hello
<Wazzzaaa> (sorry to ask, but I can't use my browser(read: google) because of the CPU consumption
<chili555> flodine, will the live cd run?
<flodine> chili555,tell me this is the internet slower on these old laps
<seven> anybody
<angeles> ola
<erUSUL> !es | angeles
<ubottu> angeles: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<linuxsucks> hey
<angeles> qehacees
<chili555> flodine, not that i can notice, but slow is a relative thing. it runs fast enough not to be noticable as "slow"
<Tdubell> chili555: when I was running ubuntu on a usb drive it showed me available wirless but now that its on virtualbox it doesn't
<cavehippo> seven: you could boot off a cd/usb key and mount your root partition from that, then you would be able to fix your fstab.
<mneptok> !language | linuxsucks
<ubottu> linuxsucks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wazzzaaa> thnx for the info erUSUL ;)
<chili555> Tdubell, in a terminal, does iwconfig show an interface?
<erUSUL> Wazzzaaa: no problem
<Tdubell> idk
<Halitech> Tdubell, is it a usb wireless device and which version of virtualbox did you install?
<Tdubell> Halitech: i installed the latest version of virtualbox, and it was just a regular live usb drive
<seven> cavehippo, actually it is not regular pc but voie gateway with linux inside without any console port just ssh.
<Halitech> Tdubell, did you install from the repo?
<flodine> chili555,i got it install and everything runs fine,i just think my board might be going out.I really like this old T42p i only paid $175 for it.
<cavehippo> seven, that's going to be more interesting then...passing the remount flag to mount might work
<Tdubell> Halitech: idk
<chili555> flodine, its possible, is it the video board?
<mouse> I would like to compress the /etc/ directory for back up purposes but it's obviously owned by root.  Any advice on the best way to do this?
<Halitech> Tdubell, then idk either, can't help if you can't help us by giving us any info
<Tdubell> chili555: iwconfig says that there are no wireless extensions
<cavehippo> try something like mount -o remount,rw /
<flodine> chili555,what do u mean i just know it got a Ati mobility fire gl T2 card
<chili555> Tdubell, then we need to find and load a driver for it. is it USB or what?
<cavehippo> you might need the -n flag as well
<Halitech> chili555, if he's using the version from the repo and its a usb device then nothing will get it working
<seven> cavehippo, how can i do that?
<chili555> flodine, what part is going bad? does the screen just go black or it wont boot or it just stops or..?
<erUSUL> mouse: sudo tar cvpzf /some/dir/etc.tar.gz /etc/
<seven> cavehippo, =)
<chili555> Halitech, yikes! because its in a virtual machine??
<djoef> Hi, I constantly got a message "wired network disconnected" then again "auto eth1 connection established" ... altering each few seconds.. What can I do about that (I am constanly online,... so maybe this is a bug i got through an update ? )
<cavehippo> seven, are you easiy able to reboot this system if this fails?
<Halitech> chili555, the repo version doesn't support usb devices
<mouse> How would you extract to /etc/?
<[manas]> Hey Lads i got few questions which file recovery program is best on ubuntu??? And which program is the best to upload music to ipod on ubuntu????
<Tdubell> i'm not running it from a usb device anymore
<chili555> Halitech, i guess he needs to install a different VM, then
<seven_> sorry i was dropeed
<Tdubell> i was just saying that when i was it showed available wireless networks
<Tdubell> but now it doesn't
<seven_> cavehippo, sorry i have been dropped from channel
<flodine> chili555,it wont boot at all i get nothing,but after 5min it started up.I got a new lenovo thinkpad and i like this old one better.
<Halitech> chili555, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads - OSE (the one in the repo) doesn't support USB, the PUEL version available from virtualbox does
<cavehippo> seven: try running 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'
<chili555> Tdubell, are you following Halitech's explanation?
<Halitech> Tdubell, is the wireless card *inside* the computer or is the wireless device a usb device?
<mouse> erusul:  How would you extract to /etc/?
<djoef> I have to say, its quite annoying :) attracts attention all the time :(
<Tdubell> the wireless card is inside my laptop
<seven_> cavehippo, thnk!!!!! it works!!!
<seven_> cavehippo, thnk a lot
<Tdubell> it might not support my wireless card though
<Martijn> Hi, I try to open the sudoersfile with sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<Halitech> Tdubell, open a terminal and run lspci and lsusb and use pastebin to post the output
<chili555> flodine, it sounds fatal. ebay time? get a new old T42p??
<Martijn> but i get the mesaage mode is 0660, should be 0440
<llutz> Martijn: use visudo
<Halitech> Martijn, use visudo
<erUSUL> mouse:  sudo tar xvzf /some/dir/etc.tar.gz /  should work.
<Tdubell> kk
<chili555> Tdubell, you mean VM might not support your card??
<flodine> chili555,dude how do you do that they where made in 2005 is that possible.
<Martijn> permission denied
<mouse> erusul:  I see.  Thank you.  The tar attributes are the only thing I don't understand yet.
<Halitech> Tdubell, just want to check something, you are running windows with virtualbox installed to run Ubuntu as a guestOS?
<Tdubell> Halitech: yes
<Tdubell> but how do i paste that stuff over here?
<Halitech> Tdubell, ok and your wireless works in windows?
<Halitech> !pastebin | Tdubell
<ubottu> Tdubell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dam0> Tdubell,  ctrl+v
<chili555> flodine, the forums are full of failures of all types: http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewforum.php?f=2&sid=18adb11929edbd218f11658aacee2e12
<Tdubell> i'll just post a screenshot
<Martijn> Even if I use sudo visudo I het the permission denied messagwe
<flodine> chili555,hey have you tryed lucid on your T40 yet
<chili555> flodine, OT and no
<Tdubell> Halitech: yes
<llutz> Martijn: you screwed the permissions up before, use a live-cd to correct
<Halitech> Martijn, run groups and see if you are in the admin and sudo groups
<Martijn> hehe, ok. thanks :)
<Zet> how do you disable services in 9.10?
<Martijn> wont be the last time I will schred something
<Zet> I can't find the "services" thing under "administration"
<erUSUL> Zet: install bum
<Antonella> h0lita
<Tdubell> Halitech: can i just send you the screeshot via DCC because the website to post it won't load
<erUSUL> !es | Antonella
<ubottu> Antonella: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Antonella> sii
<p0a> Hello I have two hard drives with two OSes installed. I want from this OS to split the other hard drive in half so I can install another OS in the other drive
<p0a> what utility should I use?
<Antonella> ok ok
<[manas]> Hey Lads i got few questions which file recovery program is best on ubuntu??? And which program is the best to upload music to ipod on ubuntu????
<Antonella> erusul
<erUSUL> p0a: gparted
<erUSUL> Antonella: hi
<Antonella> ok soy anto
<Tdubell> Halitech: can i?
<p0a> erUSUL, is it an easy process?
<erUSUL> Antonella: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Antonella> hi
<Halitech> Tdubell, rather you didn't, don't like taking files from people I don't know
<Tdubell> kk
<sometux> Antonella: \o/
<erUSUL> p0a: paritioning is allway a little bit risky but gparted is as easy as it can get
<pete_> how do I format an encrypted drive? fdisk doesn't see the encrypted partition
<djoef> anyone on the alternating "connection established" and "connection lost" problem ?
<gottijr> any of you guys know how could i stop gdm process in xubuntu (from ubuntu server)? it doesn't work with the standards?!
<Halitech> Tdubell, use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<sometux> gottijr: use update-rc.d
<[manas]> Hey Lads i got few questions which file recovery program is best on ubuntu??? And which program is the best to upload music to ipod on ubuntu????
<Antonella> nadie pasa de esta esquina...
<Antonella> no hay chance
<valros> so ubuntu1 doesnt like that im editing files on two different computers, it doesnt seem to know to keep the latest one, is there any fix for this?
<erUSUL> Antonella: tienes que entrar en el canal de español; aqui solo puedes hablar ingles. ha como te dije ya dos veces Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<p0a> erUSUL, resize partition and choose the new size, then install the OS in the remaining free memory?
<erUSUL> p0a: yes; that should work
<pete_> how do I format an encrypted drive? fdisk doesn't see the encrypted partition
<gottijr> sometux, how should i use the command in my case?
<bullgard> I am actively using IRC. But why does in /etc/group the line "irc:x:39:" not mention me? What is the group "IRC" for?
<bullgard> I am actively using IRC. But why does in /etc/group the line "irc:x:39:" not mention me? What is the group "irc" for?
<[manas]> Hey Lads i got few questions which file recovery program is best on ubuntu??? And which program is the best to upload music to ipod on ubuntu????
<Tdubell> Halitech: how bout i query you and paste it, because that website isn't loading
<researcher1> Is there a virus free environment to run  windows programs on Ubuntu without Wine
<valros> pete_ does gparted see it?
<sometux> gottijr: update-rc.d gdm stop 2345
<pete_> valros: idk, but I need to do this from the command line..
<valros> ah..
<pete_> valros: I have the device unlocked via cryptsetup.. but fdisk just see's an empty hard-drive
<gottijr> sometux, if you don't mind i'll send you a priv error
<sometux> gottijr: make sure by chkconfig --list gdm
<gregg> AMAZINGLY stupid question here... any way I can get ubuntu to STOP ordering things alphabetically by capital/small letters?
<llutz> bullgard: that user would be used to run ircd
<mhall119|work> [manas]: I think Rhythmbox and SOngbird can both load songs to an iPod, as long as the iPod is presenting itself ast a FAT drive
<llutz> bullgard: that group too
<valros> gregg: right click on the desktop of in nautilus and select a new way to organize files
<gregg> valros: it's not nautilus (I'm using Kubuntu), it's midnight commander / terminal
<Halitech> Tdubell, no because I have to leave in a minute and others will need the info to help you
<[manas]> mhall119|work, thanks but how about recovery
<valros> eh, nvm
<sometux> gottijr: after that run sudo telinit 3
<mhall119|work> [manas]: that's I'm not sure about, but maybe fsck can do some basic recovery
<gottijr> sometux, gdm                       0:off  1:off  2:off  3:off  4:off  5:off  6:off
<plagerism> with rsyslogd configuration is there a way in disable the "last message repeated" log aggregation for a single action.  Actually Ideally I would like to aggregate the log messages, but not send the "last log message repeated" to the log
<Halitech> [manas], remastersys, clonezilla, rsync
<[manas]> Halitech, is it recovery or for ipod
<sometux> gottijr: now gdm is disabled on all runlevel
<Halitech> [manas], recovery
<sambagirlx> test
<gottijr> sometux,  system is booting in shell, but i can't close it after i open it to go back to shell (on two machines same problem) running xubuntu on server
<gregg> any way I can get ubuntu to STOP ordering things alphabetically by capital/small letters? just started using midnight commander as my file manager...
<[manas]> Halitech, mhall119|work  thanks guy going to try them out
<[manas]> Halitech, mhall119|work  thanks guys going to try them out
<gottijr> sometux, error of gdm stop: gdm-binary[8712]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<bullgard> llutz: What is ircd?
<llutz> bullgard: an irc daemon
<Martijn> Running Live CS to access /etc/sudoers results in a permission denied as wel, what should I do
<sometux> gottijr: you just disabled gdm from running on startup
<llutz> bullgard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRCd
<Tdubell> Halitech: okay
<sometux> gottijr: but you can invoke the gui from the command line
<chitex> helo
<sometux> chitex: \o
<gottijr> sometux,  so the question is how can i stop it now? ... how can i go back to shell?
<sometux> gottijr: sudo telinit 3
<gottijr> sometux, gdm start is starting gdm ... how do i stop it
<gottijr> sometux, nothing happened from telinit 3 command
<chitex> esc
<sometux> gottijr: sudo telinit 2
<pete__> how do I delete a LUKS partition that fdisk does not see ?
<gottijr> sometux, nothing
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you very much for your help.
<sometux> gottijr: Are you working from the commandline?
<gottijr> yes
<gottijr> sometux, yes
<llutz> Martijn: from live-cd, "sudo su" and then mount your ubuntu-/ rw and set correct permissions
<sometux> gottijr: so thats it!
<mouse> I accidentally made the /home/ directory owned by root.  How do I reverse this?
<gottijr> sometux, what does that mean?
<sometux> gottijr: if you want to invoke the gui from the commandline, just type e.g gnome-session
<gottijr> sometux, i opened a terminal ... in gui ... so still have the same problem can't stop gui to go back to shell
<lostone> urusul: if creating manual fs, which partition is supposed to be bootable assuming you create in order, / swap /boot ?
<pete__> how do I delete a LUKS partition that fdisk does not see ?
<sometux> gottijr: OK I got it
<iceroot> mouse: /homoe belongs to root, that is the default  drwxr-xr-x   7 root root      4096 2009-12-14 11:26 home
<Sorell> join #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> mouse: the directories inside belonging to the users
<sometux> gottijr: sudo update-rc.d gdm start 2345
<Tdubell> kk, i typed up all my output, is there any other way to make it available on here?
<iceroot> !paste | Tdubell
<ubottu> Tdubell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gottijr> sometux, update-rc.d: error: expected NN after start
<Tdubell> i know, that website doesn't work on my computer, k9 administration keeps blocking it :(
<iceroot> Tdubell: google nopaste  for another site
<asp> my microsoft lifecam is not working???
<asp> i only get a green picture
<Tdubell> here, http://nopaste.gamedev.pl/?id=6484
<asp> can i get help? :)
<Tdubell> did that work?
<madjoe> what's the meaning of GK in gksu, or gksudo?
<Myrtti> madjoe: graphical, GTK version
<madjoe> gk is abb. of GTK?
<Tdubell> can anybody help me with that info?
<sometux> gottijr: sudo update-rc.d gdm start 20 2345
<madjoe> Myrtti: it's GTK = good to know... lol
<rblst_> hi all
<Tdubell> anybody?
<rblst_> i have installed a new karmic with an existing home partition (the machine had 8.04 before 9.10); now if i click some icon in th Places menu, instead of nautilus the media player comes up
<uomooo> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooo
<pete__> how do I delete a LUKS partition that fdisk does not see ?
<Tdubell> i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox and it won't show the available wireless networks
<LUEshi> is there any way to get a atheros usb device working?
<Myrtti> Tdubell: why would it? in most cases the virtual machines networking is handled by the host to appear as an ethernet device
<Acyrona> Tdubell: it should find a cable network and connect if your host is connected
<Tdubell> well, when i ran it on a usb device, it did
<Myrtti> Tdubell: also, depending on the case of which version of virtualbox you are using, usb devices aren't supported at all
<LUEshi> im using a dlink wua 2340 usb adapter and it doesnt seem like it is being recognized
<Tdubell> i know, but when I was running ubuntu on a live usb it worked, but now that i'm running it on virtualbox it doesn't
<LUEshi> I have read that usb adapter using the ath chipset are not supported yet
<LUEshi> oh, that was a question of my own, i wasnt trying to answer any of yours sorry
<Acyrona> Tdubell: that's not ubuntu's fault, it's because of virtualization
<uomooo> ciaooooooo  ragazzi
<Acyrona> it's not supposed to find wireless connection
<Tdubell> kk, what can i do to make it work then?
<Myrtti> Tdubell: running on an actual machine and hardware is totally different thing to running in a virtual machine. Note the words: Virtual Machine
<Sh3r1ff> Tdubell: install the not ose version of virtualbox
<Sh3r1ff> Tdubell: in the ose version, usb is not supported
<Tdubell> i'm not using usb right now, i'm trying to use my wireless card inside my laptop
<Tdubell> i posted some output of my hardware that Halitech told me too if you want to look at it
<Tdubell> here, http://nopaste.gamedev.pl/?id=6484
<Acyrona> Tdubell: your host OS is supposed to take care of wireless connection
<Acyrona> virtualbox has its own drivers
<reanimation> can anyone tell me why i am unable to install httpd
<Tdubell> its connected on windows, but not on ubuntu  :/
<Acyrona> to provide internet access inside guest os
<celthunder> reanimation, httpd from centos is apache2 i'm fairly sure.
<seli> hola
<celthunder> reanimation, if that's what you meant
<Acyrona> did you let virtualbox install its drivers?
<Acyrona> also, look for a wired network inside the guest
<Acyrona> not wireless
<seli> yo soy española
<Myrtti> Tdubell: the host machine, the operating system that you are running the virtualbox on, is supposed to pass the internet connection to the guest virtual machine. If the connection works on your host machine, then it's supposed to work in your guest virtual machine.
<Myrtti> !es | seli
<reanimation> celthunder: yes
<ubottu> seli: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tdubell> there is a wired connection call auto eht0
<Tdubell> *eth0
<reanimation> celthunder: but apache2 config files are quite difficult to understand
<Tdubell> i connected to it, and it still doesn't work
<reanimation> celthunder: plz help
<celthunder> reanimation, what are you trying to do?  theres lots of info on apache out there.
<reanimation> celthunder: i want to host a website from my public ip
<Myrtti> Tdubell: and do you have internet connectivity?
<Tdubell> yes i do on windows
<reanimation> celthunder: can u help me
<reanimation> celthunder: can we chat in private room
<celthunder> reanimation, i have to go to work in a min but i can give you a starting point
<reanimation> celthunder: okay tell me
<pete__> how do I delete a LUKS partition that fdisk does not see ?
<sambagirlx> how can i make a menu option for like VirtualBox?
<zetetikos> Do you have a router with DDNS on it?  Like using dyndns.com
<sambagirlx> or a desktop icon?
<reanimation> celthunder: i already configure it in redhat , fedora & centos
<khamael> I managed to reverse a video in avidemux, but the sound is not reversed. how do I fix it?
<abrius> Hi, i have pci wireless card, windows 7 faund this card and tetect accession points, but linux not detecting accession points. My PCI card is: D-Link Wireless G DWA-510 adapter.
<reanimation> celthunder: now i want to configure it in ubuntu
<celthunder> reanimation, check pm
<sambagirlx> it fiugred it out
<quiquekoi> hi
<szymczak> hi
<Tdubell> i'm connect to auto eth0, what should i do now?
<reanimation> celthunder: what ??@!??
<abrius> i have eth0 connection, but i have and wlan0
<Martijn> I want to use a shellscript to moun/unmount a disk
<Martijn> I use this
<Martijn> username ALL=/sbin/mount
<abrius> but wlan0 not detecting networks
<Martijn> Is that save to use?
<pete__> Martijn: i dont think so...
<Martijn> (I put that in the sudoers)
<pete__> Martijn: you realized that would allow any user on the system to mount/unmount disks?
<Martijn> yes I did...
<rblst_> if i click on the icons in places menu, media player launches, why is that?
<Martijn> I am the only one, but still I like to use good practise
<pete__> Martijn: I would not do that...
<llutz> Martijn: if you are the only one, you are in group "admin" and so you can run all commands with sudo. your entry wouldn't change anything
<Martijn> I use this script for a cron backup
<Martijn> http://pastie.org/865056
<katesmith> i really need help i am trying to install wubi but it asks me for a password for the account, i dont know the password, how do i get one?  or what can i do about that?
<Martijn> But without the rule in the sudoers it wont mount
<katesmith> someone please help me
<llutz> Martijn: no need for sudo in cron-jobs
<Martijn> hm, bu without the cron wont mount the disk
<erUSUL> katesmith: during install? just choose one you want
<llutz> Martijn: add your job to /etc/cron.daily or /etc/cron.d  and it will be run as root.
<Martijn> ok, so I should not use the gnome schedule manager?
<cristianjr5> hola ai algien ke sois de mi claseo de otro colegio
<cristianjr5> no del guerta fava
<llutz> Martijn: i don't know what it is/does, but: no :)
<katesmith> i cant install it , when i try to install it from my cd that i made it will ask me for a password, i dont know my password , that is the thing?
<abrius> Hi, i have pci wireless card, windows 7 faund this card and tetect accession points, but linux not detecting accession points. My PCI card is: D-Link Wireless G DWA-510 adapter.
<cristianjr5> sois todos ingleses en de england
<sibble> my browser back/foward mouse buttons stopped working, women blew a fuse from her damn hair dryer this morning and pc was not shut down properly, trying to get buttons to work again, however i didn't do anything to make them work in the first place so im having a hard time figuring out how to fix it
<Gangrel> anyone knows how can i create a multiboot dvd? or knows a site that has a working guide?
<Martijn> llutz, it is a gnome cron manager
<erUSUL> !es | cristianjr5
<ubottu> cristianjr5: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cristianjr5> adios
<Martijn> I try to use do it without
<Martijn> thanks a lot
<llutz> Martijn: ok, but as i said, just add your job to one of those cron-dirs and all shoul dbe fine
<Martijn> thanks
<erUSUL> abrius: do lspci | grep -i net
<llutz> Martijn: and remove those "echo ..." lines, no one will see them
<erUSUL> abrius: tell us what wifi chip the card uses
<Martijn> ok :)
<Omerta> guys, how do you remove an app that's installed using "dpkg -i --force-architecture *.deb"
<llutz> Martijn: use "logger" to log your backup to syslog
<erUSUL> Omerta: sudo dpkg --remove *.deb
<Martijn> just add the command in the shell script?
<Omerta> let me try
<llutz> Martijn:like this "logger -t BACKUP "Backup done""
<katesmith> i am trying to install wubi , i have saved it on the cd disk, i put the cd in my drive and the ubuntu installer is asking me for a password, i dont have any idea what the password is ?  is there a way i can find it ?
<Omerta> but i deleted the deb file
<Omerta> shall i download it again?
<katesmith> i need help with that badly
<Omerta> erUSUL
<Tdubell> omg
<Tdubell> its working everybody, thanks so much  :)
<llutz> Martijn: will make a syslog-entry like:      Mar 11 15:10:01 lutz1 BACKUP: Backup done
<Slart> erUSUL, Omerta: isn't it just dpkg -i that wants a filename? and dpkg -r uses the package name?
<Martijn> cool
<erUSUL> Omerta: you can do it or use. aptitude purge packagename
<llutz> Martijn: more important for errors
<feedmecereal> I followed the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 to fix a minor issue I was having with my sound but now I have no sound at all. How do I do I restore from the backup that I did in part A, step 1 in that guide?
<erUSUL> Omerta: or so a Slart says. the packagename has to appear in the apt db
<abrius> Hi, i have pci wireless card, windows 7 faund this card and tetect accession points, but linux not detecting accession points. My PCI card is: D-Link Wireless G DWA-510 adapter.
<perez> ola
<Omerta> AdbeRdr9.1.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<sibble> My mouse back/forward buttons (for browsing and nautilus) stopped working - can anyone help me fix them?  They worked at default installation.
<perez> olaaaaaaa
<Omerta> how do i check the apt db?
<perez> qe pasaaa
<aaron11> Hey I need help with seting up Blam to read the OMG! Ubuntu blog. Can someone help me through this. And whenever I try to open a article it allways opens Nautilus for some reason instead of opening the feed
<perez> i am spanish
<cached> how would i find the directory that contains a program (say firefox) that I can run from the terminal just by typing in "firefox"
<perez> there is at alguien wat sepa spanish
<Myrtti> !es | perez
<ubottu> perez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> cached: which firefox
<perez> ok men
<VCoolio> feedmecereal: from the folder pulsebackup restore the pulse and asound stuff to your home directory; then for /etc/asound.conf and /etc/pulse use sudo to copy them back
<Slart> cached: which firefox will tell you where the binary is.. the program itself probably isn't in one separate directory (like it may be in windows).. but spread out in different places
<aaron11> Hey I need help with seting up Blam to read the OMG! Ubuntu blog. Can someone help me through this. And whenever I try to open a article it allways opens Nautilus for some reason instead of opening the feed
<perez> hey
<perez> ay alguien qe sepa español
<perez> ?¿
<cached> Slart: thanks! "which" is what i was looking for
<Myrtti> perez: no
<aaron11> !es|perez
<perez> myrtti
<ubottu> perez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Omerta> erUSUL: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in (sudo dpkg --remove AdbeRdr9.3.1-1_i386linux_enu.deb)
<Slart> aaron11: don't spam.. wait at least 15 minutes before repeating your question
<aaron11> Uh
<aaron11> ok
<feedmecereal> VCoolio: OK, thanks
<perez> joeee
<Slart> aaron11: use the waiting time to search the forums, google and so on..
<aaron11> ok
<perez> like's wath belly inflation?
<erUSUL> Omerta: then do that. search for the corresponding packagename in the apt database
<perez> were living?
<Myrtti> !offtopic | perez
<ubottu> perez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Omerta> you mean ubuntu's apt database?
<perez> i am not english i am spanish
<Slart> Omerta: try "apt-cache search adobe"
<Slart> perez: that's no excuse.. this channel is for ubuntu questions only.. try #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat =)
<mhall119|work> perez: #ubuntu-es is a spanish channel
<Slart> perez: or type   /join #ubuntu-es   to get to the spanish channel
<perez> where there is a other channel for spanish?
<Omerta> Slart: there are tons of files there
<katesmith> i am trying to install ubuntu but it asks me for a password in order to install it, how do i find a password to install it?
<mhall119|work> !es | perez
<ubottu> perez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<katesmith> i hope someone can help me
<Slart> Omerta: oh.. that bad.. hang on
<perez> ok
<Myrtti> katesmith: it's your password, you pick the password
<katesmith> i tried but it did not work
<perez> i dar but no salir
<Slart> katesmith: there shouldn't be a password during the install.. are you using the regular ubuntu install cd?
<Omerta> also there's flash player which i want to keep :)
<Dr_Willis> katesmith:  clarify exactly what its asking, and when.
<mhall119|work> perez: there are also many local group channels for different countries
<mhall119|work> perez: check http://loco.ubuntu.com for a full list of local groups
<perez> wat no em sale coñooo
<erUSUL> katesmith: it is not the password for your user account the one that is asking?
<rblst_> is there a way to recreate places menu?
<perez> shit
<Martijn> llutz : I can run the schedule manager as root, work like a charm
<Dr_Willis> rblst_:  how did you remove the places menu anyway?
<katesmith> you are about to install ubuntu-1.10 unbuntu1    please selectu username and password for the new account
<masu3701> is there any program like Itune in ubuntu
<mhall119|work> perez: well that comes across in english
<VCoolio> Omerta: try to find packages you have installed that sound like adobe or adbe, 'dpkg -l | grep -i adobe' for example, the dpkr --remove the one you don't want anymore
<mhall119|work> masu3701: Rhythmbox
<katesmith> erUSUL is there a way that i can find the password for the user account?
<Slart> Omerta: try this "dpkg -l adobe"
<Dr_Willis> katesmith:  You are doing what exactly to install this? I think you are doing somthing very odd that is confuseing us.
<Slart> Omerta: it should give you a slightly shorter list of packages
<masu3701> mhall119|work: will that allow me to organise and sink music in my ipod
<katesmith> oh
<erUSUL> katesmith: the installer ask you to set the one you want just choose one and type it. probably it will ask you to type it twice
<Dr_Willis> katesmith:  you dowloaded the ubuntu iso, you put it in the cd. you rebooted  and booted from the cd? or what exactly?
<rblst_> Dr_Willis: i did not, i've installed a karmic with an existing home partition; now if i click on Places->Home or Desktop, media player launches instead of nautilus
<CoolGeek57> where can I find help about Ekiga
<Omerta> ok Slart thank you, i finally found it
<mhall119|work> masu3701: I believe so, I used it with my ipod shuffle years ago
<usuario_> hello how do I install bin files?
<erUSUL> !ekyga | CoolGeek57
<masu3701> ok thank man
<Dr_Willis> rblst_:  sounds like the file manager got confused. You may want to reset all your users gnome settings. (or test with a newly made user first)
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  what bin file exactly?
<Slart> katesmith: ubuntu 1.10? not 9.10? ..    anyways.. if it asks for a username and user password it's up to you to choose one.. it will be the one you'll use to login to the system
<usuario_> cmaptools bin
<meco> Are there support forums for all Ubuntu applications, such as the Clock?
<usuario_> you know .bin
<katesmith> it is working now i had to enter it 2 times , thankyou so much
<Slart> usuario_: depends on what kind of file it is.
<usuario_> what kind?
<mhall119|work> meco: the clock is part of Gnome, so maybe Gnome support
<Slart> usuario_: that it ends in bin doesn't really tell us what kind of file it is
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:   'bin' is just a gernic extension that means very little.     theres self installing excutables that often use the silly .bin extension
<rblst_> Dr_Willis, how can i reset gnome settings, and what do i lose with that?
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  so somthing like 'sudo sh whatever.bin' might work
<usuario_> yes dr willis
<meco> mhall119|work: Where do I find GNOME Support?
<usuario_> is a installer
<usuario_> an installer
<mhall119|work> meco: gnome.org
<Slart> usuario_: try running "file yourfile.bin" to see what it is
<meco> OK
<Slart> usuario_: or you might want to read the instructions on the site where you got the bin file..
<Dr_Willis> rblst_:  theres various .gnome* and .gtk* directories with the settings.   Not sure what settings you want to keep. I tend to clean  my settings out every few months anyway
<usuario_> ok i think i'll try the sh option
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  or 'chmode +s whatever.bin'  then 'sudo ./whatever.bin' or just './whatevber.bin'
<usuario_> what another kind of bin exists?
<usuario_> and sorry for my english
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  'bin' means NOTHING. except 'binary'
<usuario_> i'm spanish
<usuario_> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  use of exeutable bin installe4rs are somewhat rare in linux.
<usuario_> yeah i know
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  they often have major problems.
<Slart> usuario_: it could be an executable file.. or it could be a cd image (usually together with a cue file) .. or it could be something else.. some archive
<meco> Is this different from GIMPnet?
<usuario_> Slart, it is an installer
<mhall119|work> meco: different network, yes
<Pici> meco: this is freenode
<meco> OK
<Dr_Willis> meco:  try joining gimpnet in a different irc client and see :)
<usuario_> why major problems?
 * abhi_nav just successfully solved nm-applet prob!!! :-)
<Slart> usuario_: that's like saying "it's a red car" when the mechanic asks what kind of car you have a problem with
<usuario_> haha
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  becuae they often break on different disrtos, or newer disrto versions
<usuario_> i understand
<Omerta> Slart, thank you very much for your assistance
<Slart> usuario_: what program is it you're trying to install?
<Slart> Omerta: you're welcome
<usuario_> Slart: CmapLite
<meco> Dr_Willis: I'm using a highly sophisticated client that allows me to stay on several networks in the same session
<Dr_Willis> meco:  most do that. :)
<Dr_Willis> meco:  one of the few i recall that dident.. was mIRC :) but it may have that feature now.
<usuario_> well, I've created an appliance for my school (openSUSE) and I must get CmapTools in
<eer> so everytime i boot up, brub boots up and i have to manually load kernel and boot it - how to solve this
<eer> brub = grub
<abhi_nav> eer: brub?
<usuario_> and I created an autostart entry (check it): sh instalarcmaplite.bin
<eer> and in the /boot/  i dont see windows there
<abhi_nav> eer: :-)
<usuario_> well sh /home/edu/instalarcmaplite.bin
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  if its an INSTALLEr, you run it once.. and it does the install....
<Dr_Willis> usuario_:  you wouldent want to auto-run it everytime you login
<usuario_> yeah, that's a problem
<usuario_> yeah
<usuario_> Didn't thought that!
<Dr_Willis> so.. whats the problem then? actually you do realise this isent the SUSE channel right?
<usuario_> I forgot
<sambagirlx> i accidently removed trashcan from panel how do i get it back?
<usuario_> right click on panel
<Dr_Willis> sambagirlx:  right click on panel, add to panel...
<usuario_> add to panel
<usuario_> and then you add the trash applet
<usuario_> and move it
<sambagirlx> i mean the bottom one
<sambagirlx> not the top one
<in_a_ru5h> Hello
<usuario_> Yes
<Dr_Willis> sambagirlx:  it dosent matter.. a panel is a panel
<usuario_> you can do
<usuario_> it with the bottom panel
<Dr_Willis> you can move things from one panel to the other
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<in_a_ru5h> Can anybody help with a NBR install on an eeepc 900?
<Dr_Willis> Right click on the Bottom panel.. add to panel, drag/drop the trash widgit to the panel you want.. time to explore the OS a bit. :)
<sambagirlx> that did it
<sambagirlx> thanks
<meco> Is there a channel where I can get help with connecting to another IRC network?
<Slart> meco: try #freenode
<meco> OK
<Dr_Willis> meco:    the irc chat client you are using  normally has a chenel
<Dr_Willis> meco:  what irc client are you using exactly?
<bombcm> x-chat
<meco> Konversation. I know it has a channel
<sambagirlx> the panel looks different now on the bottom.
<sambagirlx> but it is ok now it shows autohide options and stuff like that where it didnt before.
<Dr_Willis> meco:  proberly in the menus.. 'connect to server' or 'make new server tab' then you connect to the new server
<sambagirlx> it works  better now.
<phox_> Hi! Is there any way to make transmission automaticcly unrar things i download, and then delete the .rar-files? I dont want them to seed anything, since i got a seedbox for that. I am open to use other bittorrent-programs for this service.
<Dr_Willis> sambagirlx:  it depens on where you right click
<MichaelKohler> I updated to Lucid and now I get a `error 15: file not found` when booting.. i already tried to do grub-install, but that didn't help. what could I do?
<meco> Dr_Willis: It's not a general problem. It's specific. I'll go elsewehere and make inquiries...
<iceroot> MichaelKohler: #ubuntu+1
<MichaelKohler> ah, ok
<Zet> doesn't the netbook version support two-finger tap for middle-click?
<rblst_> Dr_Willis: i only have a folder called .gnome2, i erased it but it did not solve the problem
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  transmission is a very basic client. You could in theory have it move completed downlopads somewhere.. then watch that dir and auto-unrar stuff
<Zet> I can't seem to make it work
<Dr_Willis> rblst_:  theres .gtk* also i recall
<Dr_Willis> !resetgnome
<dehqan> there are 2 folder , folder 2 contains all folder 1 files , how to copy files of folder2 that are not in folder 1 ?
<Zet> no wait, it does, according to xev
<rblst_> Dr_Willis: in the home folder?
<in_a_ru5h> I used to get a "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" error. Then I changed the USB media and the USB live creator. Now all that I get after a perfect live session and 2 attemped installs is the "Checking battery state... ...Done" and then a hang. I can get it to the command line and log in in command line by changing the BIOS settings but I don;t know where to go from there. Any ideas?
<aaron11> Hey I need help with seting up Blam to read the OMG! Ubuntu blog. Can someone help me through this. And whenever I try to open a article it allways opens Nautilus for some reason instead of opening the feed
<Dr_Willis> rblst_:  just looking here. i see a .gnome  .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gconf .gconfd   those all got some settings in them and proberly some in .config also
<khafiz> guys, how to get the information either my machine is 32bit or 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> khafiz:  whats its cpu?
<Slart> dehqan: this might take a little while.. if you can wait a couple of minutes I can try to figure something out
<in_a_ru5h> Any kind people able to help me?
<khafiz> Dr_Willis: do you mean the processor?
<Slart> khafiz: that's hard to tell.. it's easier to see if you're using 32bit or 64bit ubuntu by looking at the kernel name
<Martijn> Do I need to remove the sudoers.tmp manualy after an edit?
<khafiz> Slart: im about to install linux on my laptop
<bombcm> cpu support 64 bit architecture ?
<Dr_Willis> khafiz:  CPU = Central Processing UNIT
<Slart> khafiz: hmm I don't really know of a good way.. except checking what cpu it uses
<in_a_ru5h> I bet my problem is too hard for you! lol
<khafiz> Slart: the processor it amd 64 x2  tk-57
<iceroot> !details | in_a_ru5h
<ubottu> in_a_ru5h: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> khafiz: sounds like it would be able to run 64bit
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  or its not clear.. then again,, ive rarely had install issues.. so cant really say why you are.
<in_a_ru5h> I used to get a "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" error. Then I changed the USB media and the USB live creator. Now all that I get after a perfect live session and 2 attemped installs is the "Checking battery state... ...Done" and then a hang. I can get it to the command line and log in in command line by changing the BIOS settings but I don;t know where to go from there. Any ideas?
<iceroot> Martijn: what editor?
<Martijn> visudo
<in_a_ru5h> It is the Ubuntu 9.10, NBR distro. On an EEEPC 900.
<khafiz> Slart: shud b no problem to run 32 right?
<arch0njw> khafiz: run this command in a terminal and share the results (should be one line):  uname -rvm
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  i have to wonder what bios settings you are changeing
<sibble> HELP! - my mouse back/fowrad buttons stopped working!  They worked by default, so I'm not sure how to fix.  xev does not see the keys I have no idea how to remap them
<Slart> khafiz: nope.. that'll work just fine
<Martijn> nevermind, chaching... The tmp file is gone :)
<Pici> Martijn: No, you don't need to do anything. visudo will copy the file and save with the proper permissions when it closes.
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  how did you make this 'usb install media' ?
<Martijn> yups, thanks
<in_a_ru5h> Ok. It is the option for the "Os Install"     "Finished/Start"
<in_a_ru5h> In "Start" mode, I can get the command line."
<phox_> Dr_willis: okey, so how would one go about auto-unrar things in a folder? And then deleting the rar files
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  never see/heard of that option. so no idea what it does.  Thers often forum threads on specific netbooks and any specific issues to watch out for
<in_a_ru5h> I used.......I will check.......
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  with a bash script. or somghing like the 'FAM' file access monitoring service/deamons/tools
<in_a_ru5h> I used "unetbootin"
<phox_> Dr_willis: okey, thx, ill google that
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  unetbootin should make a flash drive that should boot on most any pc. Have you tried that usb drive on any other pc's ?
<in_a_ru5h> When I used the one that came with Ubuntu 9.10, I got the can not mount etc. error
<in_a_ru5h> Even with the discard on shutdown command enabed.
<in_a_ru5h> enabled*
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  the one that came with 9.10 should also worked fine.   Its possible you got some bad media. or iso file, or other issue
<arch0njw> in_a_ru5h, Dr_Willis: there is also "usb-creator" which is graphical.  I have had great success using that.
<in_a_ru5h> I have been reading up and most people who get to the same stage of booting that I am are blaming Nvidia graphics drivers?
<aaron11> Hey I need help with seting up Blam to read the OMG! Ubuntu blog. Can someone help me through this. And whenever I try to open a article it allways opens Nautilus for some reason instead of opening the feed
<in_a_ru5h> I believe that the one "arch" is refering to cam with the Ubuntu .sio
<in_a_ru5h> .iso*
<meway> Is there a way to tunnel a program threw ssh to a windows computer?
<Dr_Willis> meway:  you can do ssh tunnels wth windows and putty, and proberly other tools
<Dr_Willis> meway:  so 'yes' :)
<conb123> Anyone know if automatix is still available for ubuntu karmic? The site seems to be down
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  automatix is dead as far as i know. Its not needed any more
<dehqan> Slart:  is this solution ? rsync --dry-run -v source/directory destination/directory
<trijntje> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<in_a_ru5h> I have not tried the pen drive in any other machines. I only have an apple macbook, and I didn't want to run the risk of damaging anything! Silly I know, but I just cannot risk it with this machine.
<Dr_Willis> and good riddance to it. :)
<meway> Dr_Willis: somone told me about these tunnels can you help me with this?
<Dr_Willis> meway:  nope. I never use them. Other then to say ive seen guides on doing it.
<kostkon> conb123, you may like ubuntu-tweak
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  booting from a flash driv shouldent affect a system at all.
<meway> Dr_Willis: have any guids?
<meway> Dr_Willis: or should I google it
<aaron11> Hey I need help with seting up Blam to read the OMG! Ubuntu blog. Can someone help me through this. And whenever I try to open a article it allways opens Nautilus for some reason instead of opening the feed
<Dr_Willis> meway:  i would have to google.. so i guess you should to. :)
<meway> Dr_Willis: kk thanks
<conb123> Thanks everyone
<lostone> looks like ubuntu server 9.0.4 won't boot from an MPT SAS RAID
<in_a_ru5h> Well, I am rerunning the install now on the eeepc, so when that has finished I will try it on this machine. I am betting it will work, but i'll come back and let you know!!
<Slart> dehqan: I'm not sure.. rsync might check the files that already exist.. see if they are the same..
<Slart> dehqan: but give it a try.. create a smaller sample folder.. see if it does what you want
<dehqan> Slart: yes seems it is not good idea
<aaron11> Hey I need help with seting up Blam to read the OMG! Ubuntu blog. Can someone help me through this. And whenever I try to open a article it allways opens Nautilus for some reason instead of opening the feed
<sasyno> salve
<seanbrystone2> !it | sasyno
<ubottu> sasyno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sasyno> !it
<hellz_bellz> im trying to remove a package and its being very stubborn...refuses to even uncheck itself in synaptic
<hellz_bellz> its partially removed
<Dr_Willis> hellz_bellz:  in the past ive had to 'install' then 'remove' a few weird packages...
<hellz_bellz> E: xplico: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a bug in the package almost hellz_bellz ...
<hellz_bellz> ive tried "remove"
<hellz_bellz> cant force it either
<hellz_bellz> how do i get rid of it cause dpkg is broken now
<seanbrystone2> eeeks im updating dpkg as we speak, dont tell me its broken! :(
 * seanbrystone2 worries
<Jon-> I am having an issue when I do an apt-get update. I have done some debugging and found that the Google chrome repository added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d is the one causing it to pause at 99% for a good minute or so. Is there anyway to fix this, is this a known problem?
<Dr_Willis> whats broken in dpkg?
<we> can i ask a question?
<abhi_nav> !ask | we
<ubottu> we: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hellz_bellz> nothing i have a package broken and it is preventing me fron using dpckg
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  ive noticed its slow also. I just commented it out.   i only check for google chrome updates about once a week or month now
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: I don't see Google having a bandwidth issue lmao. What's up?
<we> i have a question?
<Dr_Willis> Jon-:  no idea. Ive just noticed the issue here in the last few weeks
<Dr_Willis> we:  you asked 2 allready. :) care to ask an actual Ubuntu Support question?
<we> haha thanks
<we> I have tried installing from unetbootin but it says cannot mount cdrom
<we> i'm using a usb stick
<we> i remember before adding or removing some files from the usb stick and it solving the problem
<we> what should i do?
<histo> Ughh can't figure out why this server keeps going down. Last entry is cron running hourly
<marvelousbob> Is there any way of disabling copy on text selection and paste on middle mouse click other than mapping middle click to another button click?
<Jedcat[OpenArena> ололо
<Jedcat[OpenArena> ху плейс опенарена?
<meway> Dr_Willis: I am haveing trouble finding a well explained instruction
<marvelousbob> Jedcat[OpenArena, #ubuntu-ru ?
<Jedcat[OpenArena> who plays OpenArena&
<Jedcat[OpenArena> who plays OpenArena&?
<Dr_Willis> meway:  ive totally forgotten what your original problem even is.
<meway> Dr_Willis: oh sorry the ssh tunneling
<Jedcat[OpenArena> omg. Who can help  my with OpenArena!?)
<histo> Is there somewhere else I should look besides syslog to see why the server is just dying?  It stops responding to net requests when it does this?
<Dr_Willis> marvelousbob:  i seem to recall a way.. but i cant even rember when i saw that..  I reall someone asking about AGES ago..
<meway> Dr_Willis: im trying to run a program from my server thats ubuntu onto this windows computer
<histo> Jedcat[OpenArena: what problem are you having?
<lliezo> ola, alguem sabe como eu faço para instalar o firefox 3.6
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get Squid to work as a proxy for my VPN.  I'm using the basic squid config, and trying to get it to allow all access over my VPN, since I will be the only one with access to it.  I have successfully gotten an "Access Denied" page with squid on the bottom so I am connected to the server.  Can anyone help me with a basic config to allow everything to a specific IP range, 5.0.0.0?
<Jedcat[OpenArena> histo I just don't know, what is "handicap")
<we> can anyone tell me waht's up with unetbootin
<Jedcat[OpenArena> %))
<histo> Jedcat[OpenArena: thats settings to even you up against the bots
<marvelousbob> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> meway:   I think you are confuseing things... You can TUNNLE  the networking.. like have the browser on the linux box.. and it going through the windows box to get to the internet..  thats NOT the same as having the browser running ON the linux box appear ON the windows machines display
<dehqan> what is this error for ? # cp -arpv `cat /33` /dd
<dehqan> cp: invalid option -- w
<marvelousbob> Dr_Willis, yeah, i'm sure i've done it before but for the life of me I can't remember how.
<Dr_Willis> we:  unetbootin works very well for me.
<Dr_Willis> marvelousbob:  you got a tricky mouse wher you are always accidently pasteing the selection?
<Dr_Willis> marvelousbob:  thers also  clipboard/selection sync tools that may have some  configs for that
<meway> Dr_Willis: anyway to get vnc to open threw an ssh ?
<Jon-> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the answer, cta.
<Dr_Willis> meway:  you can ssh tunnle vnc yes.
<Jon-> cya*
<Jedcat[OpenArena> histo emm.... i can't understund you o_O
<hellz_bellz> anybody willing to help me get rid of the broken package?
<meway> Dr_Willis:  know how?
<marvelousbob> Dr_Willis, yeah - it's driving me insane, chunks of conversation being randomly dumped in my work
<Dr_Willis> meway:  or install a X display server (like ximing) on the windows box.. ssh (or putty) to the linxu box.. and run the app. it will appear on the iwndows box.
<marvelousbob> (i have a bad habbit of selecting blocks of text when i'm thinking)
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | meway
<ubottu> meway: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<marvelousbob> Dr_Willis, do you know the name of such a program - i'm googling now but the terms are kind of generic
<histo> Jedcat[OpenArena: It helps newer players against the computer bots I believe.
<Slart> dehqan: here's a pretty long one-liner .. diff <(ls ~/Desktop/folder1 | sort) <(ls ~/Desktop/folder2 | sort) | colrm 1 2 | tail --lines=+2 | xargs -t -IFILE echo cp ~/Desktop/folder1/FILE
<Dr_Willis> marvelousbob:  with these wheel mice.. i can never paste when i want to..  via the middle click any more
<Dr_Willis> marvelousbob:  gclipper or glipper for gnome I recall
<histo> Jedcat[OpenArena: but the people in #openarena may be able to help more
<ismael_> hola
<marvelousbob> Dr_Willis, thank you!
<meway> Dr_Willis:  anyway to connect vnc on (windows machine) to the vnc (ubuntu machine) ?
<meway> Dr_Willis: I have putty
<khafiz> Dr_Willis: http://imagebin.org/88487 will this help me to identify wether im using 32bit or 64bitt?
<caustic> hello
<Slart> dehqan: it uses diff on the output of ls from the two folders.. and removes some extra characters from that.. as it stands now it just prints out a line.. but if you remove the "echo" command it will do a cp instead.. you might want to modify the directories and the last part to suit your needs
<ismael_> ya lo se
<ismael_> can you help my please
<histo> meway: there are tons of windows vnc clients
<ismael_> jeje is silly
<Dr_Willis> khafiz:  err.. it says right there its an AMD Antlono 64 X2 CPU....
<meway> hsito I have vnc4
<Dr_Willis> khafiz:  so its a 64bit cpu
<meway> histo: I think
<caustic> i set my login to xterm and now I can't figure out how, from the command line, to login to gdm again.  any help?
<meway> histo: I have number4
<khafiz> ok Dr_Willis thx for ur words
<ismael_> do you like my cucumber
<in_a_ru5h> Well, after this install it actually loaded. With lots of errors after reaching the GUI, but I suppose they can be sorted :)
<dehqan> Slart: thanks a lot will try now
<histo> meway: You're trying to connect from windows to ubuntu right?
<Dr_Willis> khafiz:  the only 'recent' cpus out that i can think of that are NOT 64bit are the netbook atom cpus. but im not 100% sure on those either. :)
<Jedcat[OpenArena> histo thnx)
<meway> histo: right
<StaRetji> hi there, I need help with rather simple bash script. I have to execute to commands with delay of few second between them. exec 1 , wait 3 seconds, exec 2 THX!
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  sounds like you may have some deeper issues. or bad media.
<llutz> StaRetji: "sleep x"
<hellz_bellz> i need to install apache to remove the package apparently but i cant install apache without removing the package
<phox_> testing
<hellz_bellz> please hewlp
<histo> Jedcat[OpenArena: np
<histo> meway: just download a windows vnc client
<histo> meway: then share the desktop in ubuntu.
<meway> histo: ... im on a diffrent network than my server
<Dr_Willis> vncing across the internet is not very secure I belive..
<meway> histo: the server is not open can I open it threw ssh?
<Dr_Willis> thats why that 'ssh tunnle vnc' factoid the bot mentions comes in to play
<meway> histo: ssh is open
<llutz> StaRetji: "cmd1 && sleep x;cmd2 && sleep y; cmd3"
<StaRetji> llutz thx, tried that, but for some reason it waits 3 second until it executes both, or at least that is immpresion
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<in_a_ru5h> Possibly bad media. It did give me a battery error, to say it was low an a couple of "devkit-disks-daemon closed unexpectedly" errors. I will try a reboot now to see if the same happens again....."
<StaRetji> llutz ; is the key?
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  or bad ram issues....
<hellz_bellz> im trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation
<in_a_ru5h> The computer was perfectly stable running xp.....
<caustic> i set my login to xterm and now I can't figure out how, from the command line, to login to gdm again.  If you give me the proper string to search for, I won't bother anyone anymore
<llutz> StaRetji: cmd1 ; cmd 2        will run cmd2 after cmd1 exited
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  there is a memtest option in the first menus
<in_a_ru5h> I could run a memory test from recovery mode?
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  ive had windows machines run with 'bad' ram.. they just crashed more.. so for windows thats normal... so it wasent all that noticeable. :)
<Dr_Willis> Most netbooks shold be working decantly well with the latest releases of ubuntu.
<in_a_ru5h> lol, well I'm sure that this is OK. the machine ran for days and days without crashing. i used it for very little though.
<in_a_ru5h> Thats what I would have expected. And the Live version ran perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> in_a_ru5h:  make a list of what did and dident work for future referance.. If Live setup 'works' but Installed system dosent.. that points to possible bad media, or oddity in the hard drive.
<danniel> do you have to be registered to talk in here?
<Slart> danniel: nope
<Dr_Willis> danniel: No.
<dehqan> Slart: thanks a lot , and -IFILE echo cp ~/Desktop/folder1/FILE should be changed to -IFILE echo cp ~/Desktop/folder2/FILE
<danniel> well i have ubuntu installed but i dont know how to get the files that i had in my vista windows to install into ubuntu, how do i get my files from vista windows to install and transfer into ubuntu 9.10?
<danniel> i was wondering if anyone can help me with that?
<Slart> dehqan: ah.. yes.. folder2 was the one with more files.. my bad..
<Dr_Willis> danniel:  clarify what you mean by 'to install'  - You can mount the windows drive and access your data files that way...
<dehqan> Slart: thanks GOD peace you
<Slart> dehqan: you're welcome
<danniel> okay Dr_Willis how would i go about doing that i am really new at it?
<caustic> Hello, where does the line to ask a question begin?
<in_a_ru5h> Ok. I will do. I usually work more systematically but for this one I was hitting things I have zero understanding of. I am totally new to linux. I have had troubles with installs in the past. It does put me off using it in future. I would like to put it on an old laptop that belongs to a friend to try and get the most out of an aging system, but things like this really put me off.
<Slart> caustic: just ask.. there's no queue
<Dr_Willis> danniel:  i always tell the installer to mount my windows drive to /media/windows   or look in the places menu for your windows drive
<Dr_Willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<caustic> ok, I set my linix mint to boot to xterm so i could install new video drivers.  now I can't change it back to boot to gdm
<caustic> how do i change what session i want as default from the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  mint has its own tech support..  -  reverse what you did to make it boot to xterm? or restart the gdm service?
<Slart> ikonia: huh? troll?
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  select with gdm -> it writes it to .dmrc   and thats the default
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  I think :)
<caustic> thank you DR_Wilis.  this problem should be common to ubuntu, so i came in here
<miriam_> ola
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  i think the use of dmrc is common to most all disrtos that use GDM
<caustic> I don't get the option to login and enter my password..it is set to auto-login
<Dr_Willis> No one ever noticed the menus on the GDM login screen to selexct the sessions
<caustic> that may be the key then...so it's ~/.drmc i need to look at?
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  or delete it.. and it will go back to system default
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  or start GDM and login/select a differnt session
<caustic> lemme try that...its under ~?
<caustic> xwindows is running, but it's shell is just an xterm
<Dr_Willis> its in the home dir - yes
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  so?   you got a shell going. :) you can close X and start up gdm  if you wanted to
<caustic> i can run firefox from the term, but it's just one program at a time with no dressing (min,max,close)
<caustic> yes
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  You need to run a WINDOW MANAGER also then
<caustic> i can stop it, then startx
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  like 'icewm' or somthing for window decoration
<conb123> Hiya I am setting a mount point for my windows drive in ntfs-config on ubuntu karmic and there are two check boxes one says "Enable write support for internal device" and the other "Enable write support for external device", can anyone enlighten me as to the difference between these two?
<caustic> wasn't gnome a WM?
<caustic> i'm still kind of new
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  or exit back to the console and use 'sudo service gdm start'
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  gnome is a DESKTOP. metacity is the gnome window manager
<caustic> i can do that..but when i reboot, it goes back to xterm
<caustic> ahh that might be an issue
<nperry> conb123: Internal is in the box hard drive. External is outside of your computer case.
<Dr_Willis> caustic:   You got it set to auto-login?
<caustic> yes, auto-login is on
<Ritley> can some one help me out with readline? I'm trying to install id3ed but it keeps coming back with an error in the ./configure, saying i don't have readline, and yet i've practically installed everything that says readline in it from the synaptics package manager, and even restarted my box... pastebing error is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/393398/
<caustic> let me ask this another way...how can i get the system to login to metacity and not xterm ?
<Dr_Willis> caustic: EXIT/logout  back to GDM and select a different session.
<khafiz> i want to install but i dont know which distro i want to install. its either suse or ubuntu
<caustic> is that in the ~/.dmrc?
<nperry> conb123: It basically deals with remove the deivce different as they could be connected differently
<caustic> it won't let me logout
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  Session=gnome   -> is whats in my dmrc.. and dmrc gets set by the GDM menus you use..
<caustic> it's greyed out
<rawcode> hey, if anyone could tell me why this is giving me null at line 37 I would be eternally grateful (it's DOM parsing in java) http://www.pastie.org/865202
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  'sudo service gdm restart' perhaps
<rawcode> XML that its parsing = http://www.pastie.org/865207
<conb123> nperry: Right I sort of see, it's just I was a bit confused, I was thinking it is only one drive, why should it need two different options
<sqwertle> I just recently bought a Toshiba L505-ES5033 and can not get ubuntu (or fedora 12 32 or 64) to boot from the live cd, or install. I can get to the initial menu that asks me if I want to try without changes and all that but from that point nothing really. If I choose any options other than the help option it runs through some scripts and gives me an error. The error refuses to stay on the screen de
<caustic> before I ask any more, lemme go look at the dmrc
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  or alt-ctrl-sysreq-k I think
<sqwertle> despite my constant demands that it does; all I THINK I can make out is MIRR... configuration error. Fedora tells me something entirely different. After this error it goes to a faded black screen and I can hear my HDD making angry sounds.
<nperry> !java | rawcode
<ubottu> rawcode: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  or use 'gnome-session' in the xterm to get the gnome desktop and run the gdm config tools
<nperry> rawcode: maybe that wasnt the right one. Best thing is to ask in #java
<nperry> rawcode: They can help you with that :)
<rawcode> nperry, #java is invite only
<rawcode> nperry, #java is invite only
<Formatted> hi!Just a quick question!I installed Ubuntu from windows(on a different particion than windows) and i'm totally pleased with ubuntu. Can I just format my windows partition?It wont effect ubuntu right?
<rawcode> nperry, #xml is as dead as centOS
<nperry> rawcode: ##java then :)
<sqwertle> Formatted: yes
<Slart> Formatted: if you installed it using wubi it might affect it.. I'm not sure
<caustic> i changed "xterm" in ~/.dmrc to "gnome" and rebooted
<caustic> let's see what that does
<conb123> Also does anyone have any idea how I can run the kwallet config again for amarok, I accidentaly dismissed and then realised I probably want it configured
<Formatted> I did it with wubi
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  you like to do things the hard way. :)
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  and all you needed to do was restart the gdm service.. not reboot..
<caustic> i tried to open the config file and it wouldn't "unlock" so I could change the login
<sqwertle> Could anyone help me troubleshoot installing 9.10 on my laptop?
<Slart> Formatted: I don't really know how wubi does its thing.. I would try searching for more info before deleting that windows partition..
<Formatted> ok ty!
<caustic> i've been at this an hour or so and I didn't know the right questions to ask of google...so hard way is all ...crap..it's back to xterm
<Dr_Willis> Formatted:  wubi is ON/IN the windows partition.
<caustic> ok, stopping gdm
<Dr_Willis> Formatted:  theres tools to move a Wubi Install to a normal partion/convert it to a normal install.. but i NEVER use wubi.
<nperry> !ask | sqwertle
<ubottu> sqwertle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> sqwertle: just describe your problem. if someone knows they will probably answer you
<Formatted> I installd ubuntu from windos but on a different partiticion
<Dr_Willis> Formatted:  sounds like you used WUBI then...  It may be time to just do a reinstall.
<caustic> ok gdm is stopped and I'm at a tty1 terminal
<Ritley> can some one help me out with readline? I'm trying to install id3ed but it keeps coming back with an error in the ./configure, saying i don't have readline, and yet i've practically installed everything that says readline in it from the synaptics package manager, and even restarted my box...  error is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/393398/
<nperry> caustic: startx :)
<caustic> starting
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  sudo service gdm start    and see if it auto logs in,
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sqwertle> I just bought a Toshiba L505-ES5033 and am receiving an unidentifiable error and  cannot boot from livecd or install.
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  i always set gdm to wait like 10 sec befor it auto logs in
<caustic> already starting x
<sqwertle> The error is while trying to install*
<caustic> it is set for 10 secs
<nperry> sqwertle: When do you get the error message?
<Slart> sqwertle: hm.. unidentifiable error? it actually says that?
<Dr_Willis> caustic:  or i got it set where it autologins in at first boot.. then waits 30 sec if i exit.. befor it auto logs in
<sqwertle> After selecting any option on the live/install cd. The error flashes very quickly =O
<Ritley> sqwertle, have you tried red/l'ing and reburnning the installation media? could be a bad d/l or bad burn
<sqwertle> Yes, I ahve several times
<Dr_Willis> night all...
<sqwertle> I've also tried using fedora 12, which has similar to the same errors; or at least error result
<caustic> it's at the desktop...i clicked to logout to go to the login screen and change the box to "gnome" and it dropped me back to tty1
<sqwertle> As well as using livecd/liveusb
<AlexanderSupertr> just installed Jaunty Alpha
<caustic> or tty7 not sure
<AlexanderSupertr> Goes directly o shell on boot
<Slart> AlexanderSupertr: jaunty alpha? jaunty has be released for a couple of months.. no need for an alpha now
<Slart> AlexanderSupertr: or you mean lucid lynx? the one coming out in april?
<hellz_bellz> m trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: How come you've installed jaunty alpha, do you meant lucid alpha?
<AlexanderSupertr> Slart: yes. I had the disc and planned to upgrade after installing alphs.
<AlexanderSupertr> alphs*
<caustic> sudo service gdm start didn't bring me to login window.  I am back at the xterm shell
<sqwertle> I'll have to ask again later, I have to go for now
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: Are you able to boot into recovery?
<Slart> AlexanderSupertr: the alpha can be pretty broken.. I would get a new install cd.. with the proper version
<AlexanderSupertr> nperry: yes
<AlexanderSupertr> Slart: humm
<AlexanderSupertr> I installed Jaunty Alpha because I had the alphs disc available.
<caustic> ~/.dmrc says xterm again
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: To save you having to redownload another cd, thats if you have another working computer, it'd be best to boot into reocvery, drop to shell with networking and type in sudo do-release-upgrade
<caustic> maybe i'll just change it and turn off write capabilities
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: That'll take you to karmic and *should* fix your boot :)
<hellz_bellz> m trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation
<nperry> !repreat | hellz_bellz
<nperry> !repeat | hellz_bellz
<ubottu> hellz_bellz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<AlexanderSupertr> nperry: actually I had Interpid working. Then I did package upgrades, not to Jaunty, just package upgrades. Then network manager stopped connecting to Wireless Network
<AlexanderSupertr> SO I installed Jaunty
<AlexanderSupertr> Jaunty too is not accessing Network
<AlexanderSupertr> so upgrade through recovery shell wont work :(
<nperry> It would be best to download karmic cd then, burn that and reinstall.
<AlexanderSupertr> I can download Jaunty Release and install it.
<AlexanderSupertr> just wanted to know if there some setting which takes Jaunty directly to shell on boot
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: Only if you remove X :P
<caustic> alexander, i can tell you what's doing that on mine...but I don't want it to go to shell on boot
<StaRetji> llutz sorry for delay, had the phone. Thx a lot mate, it works!!! Highly appreciated
<AlexanderSupertr> nperry: i definitely did not remove X. :)
<AlexanderSupertr> caustic: ??
<hallowey> ola
<caustic> my problem is that my computer keeps booting INTO xterm and I want it to go to gnome
<BadElvis> i want to use my wiimote as normal user, so i added a udev rule with KERNEL=="uinput", GROUP="admin" but my normal user still cant access the uinput module
<BadElvis> im lost
<kubanc> is  century gothic font installed in ubuntu?
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: If i remeber rightly I was testing out during Jaunty alpha, and it was happening all the time to me. Try startx when your in tty1
<caustic> it was a lousy attempt to be funny=ironic
<kerebrus> What is the file package required for dvd playback?
<hallowey> helo
<kubanc> I installed msttcorefonts but i do not have century gothic fonts
<hallowey> ola
<hallowey> hello
<abhishek_> hey
<hallowey> spain
<Pici> !es | hallowey
<ubottu> hallowey: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AlexanderSupertr> caustic: he he.  or may be I am too tired to get the jokes.
<nperry> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | kerebrus
<abhishek_> hyeah i thiink so
<caustic> no, it just wasn't funny
<abhishek_> then??
<ubottu> kerebrus: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nperry> !ot | caustic
<abhishek_> nop plz
<hallowey> alguien habla español
<jsec> !es | hallowey
<abhishek_> hi
<hallowey> kie me habla
<AlexanderSupertr> nperry: starx is throwing some VideoBuffer errors
<AlexanderSupertr> i'll just download Karmic
<ubottu> caustic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> hallowey: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nperry> AlexanderSupertr: Prob best, alpha bugs in jaunty were fun!
<caustic> thank y ou ubottu, i'll remember that
<abhishek_> m using karmic but facing some problem
<ngirard> Hi all. I have an old pair of keys (id_rsa and id_rsa.pub) for which I'm unsure about the passphrase. How can I check if the passphrase i have in mind is right ?
<abhishek_> like i cannot find my boot menu.lst
<kerebrus> nperry thank you for the info im trying that now
<caustic> my problem seems to be solved, if anyone wants to know (for their own reference) how it was done, message me
<AlexanderSupertr> nperry: :) .
<AlexanderSupertr> thanks for help guys
<abhishek_> like i cannot find my boot menu.lst
<Slart> abhishek_: are you running 9.10 ? if so it's not there any more
<abhishek_> m not able to find my boot menu.lst
<nperry> kerebrus & AlexanderSupertr No problem, good luck both of you :)
<caustic> thank you very much for helping me
<eer> abhishek_ /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<abhishek_> then i cannot change my boot order if i m using duel system
<iceroot> !grub2 | abhishek_
<eer> abhishek_ in which OS are you now?
<ubottu> abhishek_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Slart> abhishek_: you should be able to.. I didn't say they removed it without presenting an alternative..
<iceroot> abhishek_: there is no menu.lst in grub2 (9.10)
<Jally> Hey
<abhishek_> now in karmic but at the same time i hav installed windows too
<joedalton> \whois caustic
<eer> abhishek_ good
<myky> hi
<eer> abhishek_ go to terminal
<abhishek_> hey i tried that grub.cfg but permission denied
<masu3701> is 10.4 out there to try yet?
<eer> abhishek_ sudo os-prober
<Slart> abhishek_: there's a new configuration file.. some options have disappeared.. but the most basic stuff is still there.. and "sudo update-grub" should find your windows partitions just fine
<myky> hello
<nperry> !lucid | masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> !hi | myky
<ubottu> myky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Leo87> hi, where can i get help for vps?
<masu3701> #ubunut+1
<rodfersou> I made my python version of the boot script works... if someone is interested, here is the link http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188458/
<abhishek_> by this prober command its showing only windows
<eer> abhishek_ thats good
<abhishek_> i want to change my boot order and wanna make linux default
<eer> wait a sec
<abhi_nav> abhishek_ grub or grub2?
<abhishek_> grub2
<eer> abhishek_ $ sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<myky> hola
<selofi> holasssssss! que tal todo el mundo?
<Tru7h> Greetings, is there a Finnish Ubuntu channel?
<myky> que pasa
<myky> ola
<abhishek_> i think  legacy is  for 9.04 nort for karmic
<eer> abhishek_  does that install grub?
<myky> que pasa
<eer> try abhishek_  and tell me
<myky> oollllllllla
<abhishek_> wait a sec
<selofi> alguno de ustedes sabe de donde descargarse temas para cairo dock?
<abhishek_> command not found
<jsec> !es | selofi
<fabio333> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eer> abhishek_  sudo update-grub2
<Myrtti> !fi | Tru7h
<ubottu> Tru7h: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<eer> abhishek_ if you reinstall your grub2 then it solves the problem
<Tru7h> Thank you. :)
<selofi> ok,sorry
<Myrtti> Tru7h: ole hyvä
<abhishek_> same thing
<abhishek_> command not found
<abhishek_> reinstall..!!!!!!!!!!111
<abhishek_> it will be a big mess with comp
<eer> abhishek_ you need to reinstall just GRUB2
<abhishek_> wat u says
<eer> not the OS
<eer> its easy and nice
<kerebrus> nperry I installed the package but the dvd plays choppy and mplayer throws up CRC check error every frame
<eer> abhishek_  are you in ubuntu terminal or grub prompt?
<abhishek_> dude will u tell me how to reinstall it ..m a new user
<abhishek_> m in terminal now
<abhi_nav> abhishek_ dont reinstall wait a min
<selofi> where I can found cairodock themes?
<Travis-42> Is there a program that will capture global key presses (like play/pause) and let me run scripts or macros?
<Slart> selofi: looked at www.gnome-look.org ?
<eer> abhishek_ please paste the output of sudo update-grub
<eer> abhishek_  or sudo update-grub2
<sonicsweep> c.rizon.net
<danniel> i dont know how to mount files at all i dont know how to get my files to load from windows vista to ubuntu?  how does one mount files, is there directions how to do this?
<abhishek_> wait a sec m getting something
<abhi_nav> abhishek_ see if this is what you want: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/changing-the-default-boot-with-ubuntu-910-grub-2.html dont read all the theory just go to comments part and follow instructions
<selofi> in what section of gnome-look?
<eer> danniel you must be seeing your windows folder from My Computer in Ubuntu, double click it
<abhishek_> it is update..now wat to do
<eer> good
<eer> show the output abhishek_
<danniel> thankyou so much
<abhi_nav> abhishek_read my above last msg
<eer> danniel continue exploring the world of linux, !
<Slart> selofi: in "other" I think..
<nperry> kerebrus: I might be best for you to install VLC then.
<nperry> !info vlc | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<kerebrus> nperry i try playing it in vlc and vlc opens a window then closes it
<abhishek_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<abhishek_> Searching for default file ... Generating /boot/grub/default file and setting the default boot entry to 0
<abhishek_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<abhishek_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ...
<abhishek_> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N) y
<abhishek_> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<FloodBot2> abhishek_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nperry> kerebrus: Very odd, I'm not to sure then. Might be best to ask somone else in here. Sorry!
<kerebrus> nperry ok thanks for the help
<kerebrus> nperry ill just rip the dvd to avi
<hallowey> help me please
<abhi_nav> hallowey: what the prob?
 * xfact_ on lucid lynx
<abhishek_> sorry buddy didnt know how to use paste.ubuntu
<rabbit1> Abhinav: looks like too many newbies are into linux :) good news
<masu3701> cant start windows in safe mode nor normal mode...do anybody know the right channel for this
<xfact_> rabbit1, tough for helpers
<xfact_> to handle
<sven_oostenbrink> I want to delete an entire LVM volume, but I need to assure all data is gone.. will this do the trick? sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/mapper/system-home
<xfact_> :P
<r_a_f> masu3701: google windows :p
<rabbit1> all are playing with tux, nobody wants to hit head with windows
<sven_oostenbrink> masu3701:#windows
<rabbit1> xfact_: yeah, bit tough, but not impossible
<r_a_f> rabbit1: not true
<rabbit1> r_a_f: why not?
<hax> spain
<sontek> How do you flushdns?
<hellz_bellz> im trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation
<DemoOn> anybody uses Scrennlets?
<DemoOn> screenlets
<abhi_nav> sontek: what is flushdns?
<hellz_bellz> i use screenlets
<sontek> abhi_nav: kills off dns cache
<xfact_> DemoOn, I tried on KK but it did't work correctly :(
<kerebrus> Excuse me, what is the difference between "sudo apt-get install" and "sudo aptitude install"?
<abhi_nav> sontek: hmm
<DemoOn> hellz_bellz: do u know where can i delete configuration? I cant get work one of them
<abhi_nav> !apt | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<abhi_nav> !aptitude | kerebrus
<ubottu> kerebrus: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kerebrus> abhi_nav ah thank you
<abhi_nav> kerebrus: hmm
<hax> eoooo
<hax> help me please
<DemoOn> hax: ?
<hax> alguien speak in spanish¿?
<jpds> !es | hax
<ubottu> hax: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<malifal> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<DemoOn> can i install fglrx driver if its not supported anymore?
<DemoOn> i mean the older version
<Azelphur> DemoOn: not unless you downgrade Xorg too
<DemoOn> hmmm... how can i downgrade it?
<rabbit1> i still have prob with my audio, its always busy, i need to kill everytime to use it in other application
<Azelphur> DemoOn: don't know, my only idea would be to run an old version of ubuntu
<bajista0127> unfortunely theres no way that u can downgrade a distro
<rabbit1> i still have prob with my audio, its always busy, i need to kill everytime to use it in other application. any help?
<DemoOn> bajista0127: dont need to downgrade distro, just X
<bajista0127> u will need to format with a later version of an ubuntu cd
<DemoOn> org
<Yyharssargyhaell> Does anyone know how to sync your Google Calender with Evolution?
<bajista0127> rabbit> what distro do u have?
<bajista0127> and hardware information
<rabbit1> bajista0127: hardy
<Azelphur> DemoOn: maybe some googling can tell you how to do it
<vanishing> hi guys
<Yyharssargyhaell> !hi | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<vanishing> can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427281
<sambagirlx> is postgres install by default with hardy?
<Pici> vanishing : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<vanishing> Pici: im in there...asked that question..no one knows it..
<Pici> vanishing: Then be patient in there.  Lucid support is only in that channel until it is released.
<rabbit1> i still have prob with my audio, its always busy, i need to kill everytime to use it in other application. i work on hardy
<niemeyer> Hello there!
<niemeyer> I'm starting to think that dpkg-* tools really hate me.. :(
<niemeyer> Have been trying to sign the source files for zookeeper for a while without much luck so far
<Igbanam> rabbit1: do you have the problem that when you use audio in a browser, it doesn't work for a media player and vice versa?
<niemeyer> For a start, has anyone seen this error before:
<niemeyer>  signfile zookeeper_3.2.2+dfsg3-2ubuntu1~ppa3.dsc
<niemeyer> sh: a: not found
<rabbit1> lgbanam: nop, nothing like it, i jus have prob with video files
<xiyuno> Hello
<xiyuno> My menu.lst is empty ?
<xiyuno> Can someone help me ?
<xiyuno> HELP
<rabbit1> Igbanam: nop, nothing like it, one my OS starts it sounds, then when i open a video app in VLC it says audio is used by other program, but when i run normal audio songs it plays in VLC
<xiyuno> My /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty
<hellz_bellz> update-grub
<hellz_bellz> in terminal
<rabbit1> Igbanam: i have no idea which app is using it
<DemoOn> hah, i dont have menu.lst
<xiyuno> But i got a sound problem
<hellz_bellz> are you on a live distro?
<xiyuno> No
<hellz_bellz> how are you in here?
<DemoOn> hellz_bellz: maybe because i have grub-1.98
<xiyuno> i have grub 1,97
<xiyuno> beta
<hellz_bellz> what ubuntu are you on?
<Igbanam> rabbit1: have you tried running a "ps aux" in the terminal to chec for unwanted processes that may be running without your consent?
<xiyuno> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940689
<xiyuno> But i got that problem
<xiyuno> and i read that i need
<hellz_bellz> im helping with the GRUB problem
<xiyuno> to add irqpoll as an option
<rabbit1> Igbanam: i am not tht good, if u can guide me i can
<xiyuno> in menu.lst
<hellz_bellz> its empty i kknow
<hellz_bellz> what ubuntu are you on?
<xiyuno> 9.10
<mgolisch> xiyuno: you have grub2
<rfm> I want to upgrade a file system from ext3 to ext4.  It's on a md raid0 (mirror) array.  I'd like to break the mirror, use tun2fs to upgrade, check that it worked, and then reconstitute the mirror from either the old or new versions depending on how it went.  I can't quite figure out from the mdadm man page what to do.  failing one of the disks should break it, and then I *think* upgrading the still-live one and adding the failed one back in will go forward. But 
<hellz_bellz> why did you switch to grub 1
<mgolisch> thats why the menu.lst ist empty
<xiyuno> My grub has always been 1,97 beta 4 or something
<museme> what program does anyone use to monitor system temps?
<DemoOn> rigt grub2 have grub.cfg instead of menu.lst
<Prabz> hi, I'm trying to access my laptop's broadband on my phone via bluetooth. All guides I find on the internet are very outdated.. could anybody guide me?
<hellz_bellz> museme sensors-lm
<xiyuno> so, i should edit the grub.cfg ?
<hellz_bellz> NO
<hellz_bellz> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mgolisch> xiyuno: no you should read the grub2 config guide in the wiki
<DemoOn> grub1 donesnt have grub.cfg
<xiyuno> I have
<xiyuno> But i didnt understand it
<xiyuno> do i need to edit some files?
<xiyuno> I have done that apt-get thing
<hellz_bellz> what part did you need help with?
<hellz_bellz> updating the list?
<laeg> !mic
<xiyuno> No, getting sound
<laeg> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xiyuno> im following a tutorial
<laeg> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hellz_bellz> sound has nothing to do with the boot manager
<xiyuno> well
<xiyuno> yeah
<xiyuno> it has
<xiyuno> in this case
<FloodBot2> xiyuno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sqwertle> Just yesterday I bought a Toshiba L505-ES5033 and can't seem to get Ubuntu onto it. It will load the main menu (try without changes, help, install) and upon selecting something (aside from help) will echo a script then give an error that is moving too fast for me to read.
<Flobin> hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone could help me setup my wireless card, which doesn't seem to connect to any of the available networks
<hellz_bellz> what card is it?
<lokiya> ola
<hellz_bellz> flobin ... is it a dongle or a internal card?
<lokiya> a k k yo sepa no se abla ingles
<shalkar> hi
<blakkheim> !es > lokiya
<ubottu> lokiya, please see my private message
<Solar_Flare> hi
<shalkar> can someone help me with my problem
<Solar_Flare> !ask > shalkar
<ubottu> shalkar, please see my private message
<drago> dove trovo il canale ubuntu italia?
<blakkheim> shalkar: if you told us what the problem is that might help
<blakkheim> !it | drago
<ubottu> drago: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Prabz> Hi could anyone help me configure services available over bluetooth. I'm trying to set it up to be able to use the laptop's broadband on my phone via bluetooth...
<Solar_Flare> I'm getting this MASSIVE harddrive activity after booting, any hints why?
<blakkheim> Solar_Flare: could be file indexing or something
<Flobin> hellz_bellz it's an internal (PCI) card
<NewWorld> Solar_Flare:  How big is your  HDD?
<lokiya> ola
<hellz_bellz> flobin type lspci into a terminal and tell me the make of the card
<blakkheim> lokiya: /join #ubuntu-es
<Flobin> hellz_bellz, it's a US Robotics 5416
<NewWorld> Solar_Flare:  You could use lsof to see what program/files are being accessed so much
<lokiya> is it time?
<Flobin> "02:03.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface"
<Flobin> hellz_bellz, this one: http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5416
<shalkar> in all installed browsers when i login to some web-site, but system doesn't accept my password. What's wrong?
<Solar_Flare> lsof gives me this massive list... what do i do with it ^^ ?
<blakkheim> shalkar: maybe your password isn't right? :/
<Flobin> hellz_bellz, as far as I know it should work because it can recognise networks, just doesn't seem to be able to connect to any..
<shalkar> blakkheim,  this is ruled out
<hellz_bellz> im looking up and bugs
<Ismael> hola
<shalkar> i login more sites
<Flobin> ah okay, I guess my main question is.. how or where do I go for troubleshooting?
<Flobin> I'm pretty much a linux newb
<hellz_bellz> usually google but im not finding anything to help
<hellz_bellz> it might be a problem with networkmanager
<Flobin> yeah..
<museme> im a nub, when they give you instruction that goes into text editor are you supposed to remove the #?
<hellz_bellz> yes
<mickaela> hi ! all
<vanishing> anyone know how to solve init: <package name> main process ended, respawning problems?
<marek__> hallo
<mickaela> I've installed Windows 7 like I used to have, and I want to Dual Boot XUbuntu with it. I've got 25 gigs of free space set aside for it. I have a few different partitions.
<mickaela> I load up he live disc for Xbuntu, it burned right. I go to install and it claims my hard disc is empty.
<FloodBot2> mickaela: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuxXRacer> I wanna zip several files. Those files are in several directories. I have a list with path and file name of every file I wanna compress. Is it possible to make zip to read the list in order to compress them???
<hellz_bellz> US Robotics 5416im trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation
<rfm> ok, I finally figured the right search terms to find an example.  answer is to use mdadm --zero-superblock  on the "failed" drive I want to go back to, then build a new array starting with it.
<Flobin> uh oh, that sounds pretty bad, hellz_bellz
<suolakurkku> hello
<hellz_bellz> ya it is
<nubuntu> olá
<nubuntu> Olá
<jpds> !pt | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nubuntu> alguem fala meu idioma
<suolakurkku> just got mono-ubuntu, looking swell!
<xiyuno> mono-ubuntu ?
<Prabz> any channel for bluetooth over gnome?
<suolakurkku> new themes
<hellz_bellz> i dont wanna reinstall :(
<sibble> I need help please, my mouse prev/next buttons stopped working this morning, I booted from LiveCD and they are working there, just not my installed OS (Ubuntu 9.10)  Why would Xorg be configuring my mouse differently?
<suolakurkku> ambiance and the other one
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<suolakurkku> evenin
<jpds> suolakurkku: It's ubuntu-mono.
<Flobin> hellz_bellz, do you think I would be better off just buying a new wireless card?
<suolakurkku> ipds well you got drift :P
<suolakurkku> *j
<hellz_bellz> flobin
<hellz_bellz> av
<hellz_bellz> http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<FloodBot2> hellz_bellz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon420> heyys
<Flobin> yeah that's how I installed the driver
<Flobin> which seems to have worked
<hellz_bellz> try to ask the AP for an IP
<Flobin> the problem is just connecting to a network, it always ends up failing
<sqwertle> I've been having trouble installing Ubuntu on my laptop, and don't have a reliable error message; Is there anything I can do to record what this error message is?
<samc> Hey all .. does anyone know how to disable the new background fsck in karmic?
<samc> I don't want it to start services or give me a login prompt until everything's mounted :p
<hellz_bellz> flobin try this http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugbasicnet.html
<Flobin> hey thanks, I'll go do that
<Prabz> anybody who knows bluetooth here??
<suolakurkku> nope...
<suolakurkku> atleast i don't
<knums> Prabz, BT in Ubuntu is plug 'n' play
<odinsbane> So I was building inkscape, and when I did apt-get build-dep inkscape it missed a couple of dependancies, who would I inform about this?
<knums> Prabz, whats your problem?
<brandon4201> mmkk, so i am having a random crashing problem.... anyone up for the challenge?
<Prabz> knums, I know that, I'm trying to share my laptop's broadband on my phone via bluetooth
<Prabz>  any ideas?
<odinsbane> brandon4201: are you using a 3d video card, maybe even an intel one?
<nperry> !imkscape
<knums> Prabz, let me think about it ... iam not shure, but i think i did it
<brandon4201> its a video chip, nvidia
<nperry> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47~pre4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 18961 kB, installed size 82608 kB
<trism> odinsbane: building a newer version of inkscape than in the repos? it is possible that those are no deps of the version in the repos (and so not a bug)
<nperry> !motu | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nperry> odinsbane: I think it would be best to speak with them, not to sure to be honest
<Prabz> knums, I found quite a few links like http://www.penguintutor.com/tutorials/viewdoc.php?doc=bluetooth-network-tutorial but all of them are quite outdated...
<seanbrystone2> why build inkscape its in the repos :)
<Prabz> these were written before rfcommd was included in the kernel
<sqwertle> I found that on the laptop issue the error that fedora is giving me, resulting in the same end that ubuntu is, is: cant evaluate _crs 8
<knums> Prabz, this site is in german ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Mobile but i do it this way
<ugliefrog> hello all ... after a crash im back in ubuntu :) ... yay for me
<phreck> anyone know how to install and a config a VNC from command line/remotely?
<tjgillies> anyone know how to get mic working in karmic on acer aspire 5740?
<Prabz> knums, thanks, i'm gonna try it now.. google translate rocks.. :)
<brandon4201>  phreck there are many ways to do this, google it
<brandon4201> i have done it many times learning from google
<knums> Prabz, that right ... iam having no problems with german :D ... its my motherlanguage
<NewWorld> ugliefrog:  Congratujlations hope you are glad
<hellz_bellz> !google | brandon4201
<ubottu> brandon4201: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Guest92795> ubuntu grub2 vga console guide someplace?
<dany_> hi all
<phreck> brandon4201: already did, however i cannot connect to the vnc server.
<Stargaze> !hi| dany_
<ubottu> dany_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brandon4201> one sec, can you log in ssh?
<phreck> yup
<phreck> im sshd in right now.
<brandon4201> ok, one sec ill find what i used
<phreck> ok
<djr13> anyone have any idea of anything helpful i can find out for nouveau, under lucid, with an nv18 card, getting gpu lockups?
<odinsbane> djr13: did you try #ubuntu+1
<brandon4201> what version of ubuntu is it?
<brandon4201> 9.10?
<Prabz> knums i know this.. I need the reverse.. using the existing broadband connection on my laptop, and using it on my phone via bluetooth
<ugliefrog> NewWorld, Very much ...just putting everything back on.... and i even successfully partitioned my drive so the os and home directories are now seperate
<dany_> can you tel me how to evidence the name of the person that I'm speaking with, I mean, if a guy write: dany_ I got a orange message
<djr13> odinsbane: ?? you mean different channel? (kindof irc newbie...)
<phreck> yea, 9.10
<sibble> I need help please, my mouse prev/next buttons stopped working this morning, I booted from LiveCD and they are working there, just not my installed OS (Ubuntu 9.10)  Why would Xorg be configuring my mouse differently? - xdev reports that the buttons are being detected in the same way
<odinsbane> djr13: right karmic is in this channel, lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<djr13> odinsbane: got it..thanks!
<Slart> dany_: you just write their name first in your message.. you can also write the first couple of letters and then press tab
<dany_> Slart: dude it's awesome :D
<dany_> worked?
<Slart> dany_: it's up to your irc-client to hightlight, make sounds, make the screen flash or whatever
<Slart> dany_: yup.. it was highlighted here
<hellz_bellz> im trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation
<dany_> awesome thanks :D
<Prabz> knums,  any ideas?
<dany_> Slart: :P
<maine> hay alguien ahiç
<sqwertle> hellz_bellz: what error is it giving you?
<hellz_bellz> sqwertle: its giving exit status 127
<maine> hola peña
<Prabz> hi, I'm trying to access my laptop's broadband on my phone via bluetooth. All guides I find on the internet are very outdated.. could anybody guide me?
<brandon4201>  phreck: http://markus.revti.com/2009/08/installing-vnc-remote-desktop-on-ubuntu-linux-vps/
<ugliefrog> is there away to unlock the colors in a theme so they can be changed ?
<Slart> !es | mai
<ubottu> mai: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Slart> oops
<phreck> thanks
<Prabz> ugliefrog, u can create new themes too.. :)
<sqwertle> hellz_bellz: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127?
<brandon4201> yepp
<hellz_bellz> yup
<ugliefrog> Prabz, I wish I knew how to create themes i just loadem... i want to change the tooltips colors but they are locked
<sqwertle> hellz_bellz: http://tinyurl.com/yhr3xmd the post by r0b0 should interest you.
<hellz_bellz> hmmm thx
<hellz_bellz> nope tried that sqwertle
<hellz_bellz> its not there anymore but dpkg says it is
<kriss> hello
<Yyharssargyhaell> !hi | kriss
<ubottu> kriss: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hellz_bellz> HI
<sqwertle> hellz_bellz: have you tried downgrading apache2 and libapr0
<kriss> Czy jest ktoś z Polski?
<Yyharssargyhaell> sqwertle, I chose you! >:O
<hellz_bellz> it wont let me do ANYTHING cause the first thing it tries to do is remove this program... cant get it to unmark it
<Yyharssargyhaell> !ps | kriss
<Pici> !pl | kriss
<ubottu> kriss: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rabbit1> my audio drive is busy always, how do i fix it?
<Yyharssargyhaell> Pici, =P thx
<Prabz> hi, I'm trying to access my laptop's broadband on my phone via bluetooth. All guides I find on the internet are very outdated.. could anybody guide me?
<kriss> understand
<Athar> When trying to connect to my server using ssh, I just get: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host... other services are still running, just ssh went down. Any ideas how to fix it without having physical access to the machine?
<rabbit1> my audio device is busy always, only when i run a .mov files. how do i fix it ? i work on Hardy
<sfstikkun> Hi, received the message that "file///home/user/.openoffice.org/openoffice/ofice.xcu" was corrupt and that my open office could not be updated as long as that file was not removed.  Is it safe to remove the file?  Where do I find it, and how do I remove it IF ITS safe to remove it?
<mustache> how do i set up the firewall in 9.10
<t3chkommie> hey everyone, got a quick question. i have a device mounted at /dev/md0... its unmounted but fdisk still sees it... how do i nuke it?
<linux-identity> IRC/exit
<linux-identity> oops
<kriss> goodbye
<hellz_bellz> typr umount --help in the terminal
<rabbit1> mustache: did u try firestarter?
<rabbit1> my audio device is busy always, only when i run a .mov files. how do i fix it ? i work on Hardy
<mustache> no is ufw any good? i just checked and it said it was disabled
<rabbit1> mustache: i am not an expert, but i have installed firestarter, it works fine for me, by the way i still work on hardy
<mustache> k thanks for the help!
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<rabbit1> mustache: u wc
<rabbit1> hi wiz
<rabbit1> my audio device is busy always, only when i run a .mov files. how do i fix it ? i work on Hardy
<wizkoder> is there a way to make sound work stable? sometimes I have to restart 3 times to make it work at all. and then it stops occacially while I am using TS. I am using kubuntu. Want to know if it happens in ubuntu as well.
<wizkoder> kubuntu 9.10
<Athar> wizkoder: I doubt it's related to Kubuntu... it's more likely related to your hardware.
<rabbit1> Athar: can u help? my audio device is busy always, only when i run a .mov files. how do i fix it ? i work on Hardy
<sfstikkun> Question one.  Is it safe to remove a corrupt Open Office file?  The file that is corrupt is "file///home/user/.openoffice.org/openoffice/ofice.xcu"
<wizkoder> Same happens on the laptop of my girlfriend. When sound is output I get I knack sound which is really annoying
<wizkoder> And sometimes it breaks the sound system
<sisu_math> Is it possible to set a directory for the desktop background image, so that I get a different random background image every day?
<sqwertle> It appears as though the error is saying something about MTRR after attempting to install.
<wizkoder> as skype is making sounds and amsn as well it breaks really fast
<rabbit1> wizkoder: as athar said it could b problm of hardware
<Athar> rabbit1: have you tried to use a different player?
<wizkoder> on 2 different machines? okay, should I post my and her hardware?
<rabbit1> Athar: s, it works, also in same application VLC, audio works, video works, but not the .mov format
<wizkoder> Athar: its not player related. happens within firefox, ts, skype, kopete
<Yyharssargyhaell> sfstikkun, Make a backup, remove the file, if it fixes the problem then good to go. If not, replace with backup.
<sqwertle> is there a way for me to capture an error echoed during a script as ubuntu is loading, if it is not installed?
<Prabz> hi, I'm trying to access my laptop's broadband on my phone via bluetooth. All guides I find on the internet are very outdated.. could anybody guide me?
<wizkoder> I have HDA Intel that makes sound.
<sfstikkun> Thanks so much Yyharssargyhaell....(that's a loooong moniker)
<Yyharssargyhaell> Just type Yyharssargyhaell
<Yyharssargyhaell> * YY and hit tab
<rabbit1> Athar: u still there?
<racerd> is there someone that can help me mount a drive?
<Yyharssargyhaell> !ask | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racerd> well
<Yyharssargyhaell> racerd, USB drive?
<racerd> i am trying to mount a drive being shared via my router
<Yyharssargyhaell> Oh
<Prabz> wizkoder, even I have finally resolved sound issues on my HDA Intel using alsa.. :)
<rabbit1> alsa works good, it also solved my probs
<racerd> crickets
<rabbit1> my audio device is busy always, only when i run a .mov files. how do i fix it ? i work on Hardy
<Yyharssargyhaell> racerd, I don't have any experience with that. = /
<Athar> rabbit1: ah, sorry. Never had the problem, so I don't know... but I would suggest trying to try the Karmic Live CD to see if it's fixed now.
<racerd> yeah......
<rabbit1> Athar: its ok, i am planning to get to 10.04 from 8.04
<racerd> i want to look at the named pics of my gf right now
<racerd> but i don't want to be alwasy swapping out usb cords
<racerd> naked*
<rabbit1> Athar: one person asked me to kill something after that it worked fine, but again after restart, its with same prob
<wizkoder> Prabz: I just changed everything in the sound settings in system settings. now I use pulseaudio to record sound and its working. hopefully for as long as my call takes ;-)
<Athar> rabbit1: PulseAudio, maybe?
<rabbit1> my audio device is busy always, only when i run a .mov files. how do i fix it ? i work on Hardy
<rabbit1> Athar: whts that?
<rabbit1> but y only with .mov files?
<Prabz> wizkoder, pulseaudio doesn't work for amarok... atleast i couldn't get it to work.. :-)
<Athar> rabbit1: PulseAudio is the sound server, I figured that was the application you killed... but does sound play at all? Or does it just cause high CPU usage?
<rabbit1> i use amarok, so pulseaudio is out
<racerd> rabbit1: what is amarok?
<Yyharssargyhaell> racerd, It's an audio player
<webus> hi to all! process gvfsd-metadata is killing my hard drive. how i can clean space used gvfsd-metadata after i kill this process ?
<Yyharssargyhaell> !amarok | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<racerd> ah
<rabbit1> Athar: sound plays, all other files are played in VLC and amarok, only the .mov extension file is not played in VLC, it says audio device is busy, used by other program?
<racerd> now do that with mounting a network drive
<Yyharssargyhaell> !mount network drive | racerd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabbit1> racerd: audio player
<racerd> stupid bot
<Yyharssargyhaell> You've stumped both me and Ubottu. Well done.
<racerd> huh is there an alternative to pulseaudio?
<fwiffo> racerd: no, you will have to suffer
<Prabz> Yyharssargyhaell, lol
<Athar> rabbit1: what about mplayer, can it play mov files?
<racerd> oh oh
<racerd> i downloaded the new version of drivers for my nvidia card
<rabbit1> Athar: sorry i don use it as it wont play .mp3, will just check
<racerd> there was an update for ubuntu
<racerd> but when i try to install them it errors out and uninstalls my drivers completely
<red> why isn't libmp3lame in the repositories?
<Trx_>  hello, is there some kind of game like Commandos 1 that works on linux ?
<Trx_> or perhaps like gta2? :)
<rabbit1> Athar: sorry by default it was opening in MPlayer, i actually had set to VLC
<erUSUL> !info libmp3lame0 | red
<rabbit1> Athar: u actually solved my prob :) thx
<ubottu> red: libmp3lame0 (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 245 kB, installed size 444 kB
<IcyJ> Trx_: Try PlayOnLinux
<rabbit1> Athar: VLC always have saved me
<Trx_> ok
<badillo> matir
<Trx_> no wine pls :)
<sisu_math> I can't seem to find the firefox cookie menu under Edit -> Preferences, or Tools -> Options. Where is it?
 * Trx_ gets to the last level , game crashes :P
<Athar> rabbit1: so it works in VLC? Or mplayer?
<rabbit1> Athar: works with VLC, no
<rabbit1> Athar: not MPlayer
<Trx_> so any suggestions of strategy games like commandos that have native linux support?
<vycdin> hello
<Trx_> looking forward to your suggestions!
<trism> sisu_math: Edit/Preferences/Privacy/Show Cookies...
<Athar> rabbit1: ah, alright. good to know.
<segoy> hi
<segoy> how can i register my nick
<segoy> :)
<sisu_math> trism, ah right, I couldn't see it because I had selected "Never remember history"
<zyga> segoy: try talking with nickserv
<Coppered> good morning all from california
<rabbit1> Athar: better v suggest alsa and VLC for all
<zyga> segoy: specifically say 'help' to him
<rabbit1> Athar: thx a lot for helping
<Coppered> Request: is tehre someone here who can work with me on converting PST files to MBOx...using readpst
<Coppered> please PM me....if u know how to use the readpst command
<Eladio> ela
<Eladio> usuario
<frosh23> join #mychannel
<red> erUSUL: hmmh
<rabbit1> good night guys, happy tuxing
<Eladio> hola
<red> do i need to enable that repo myself somehow? since for me the command just says not found
<Eladio> como te llamas
<Eladio> hola de nuevo
<ardchoille> elky: May I pm you?
<spectergris> does anyone know how to get a dazzle dvc 100 to work in ubuntu?
<raffaele> Salve! Utenti italiani in ascolto??? Ho un dubbio piccolo piccolo di traduzione.. Come si dice in Inglese "La corsa delle XX:XX", riferito per esempio ad un autobus?
<ardchoille> !it | raffaele
<ubottu> raffaele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<raffaele> ubottu: thanks :D I usually speak English for my tech questions/answers eheh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terroh8er> hello - what is the best way to encrypt my firefox browsing history/cookies/etc?
<sqwertle> My laptop is refusing to boot from Ubuntu live-usb/cd and possibly gives an error message that is being displayed too quickly to read. Sorry about the vagueness it's really all I have.
<spectergris> #LinuxHelp
<mhall119|work> terroh8er: encrypting your entire home directory is the easiest way
<tormz> Hello, I am looking for some help with setting up a Domain Name on a Dynamic IP
<terroh8er> mhall119|work, i am familiar with bestcrypt on windows, but i'm really new when it comes to linux. i know what the home directory is, but what app should i use?
<mhall119|work> terroh8er: when you install Ubuntu, there is an option to encrypt your home folder
<mhall119|work> I'm not sure what it's using now, I think it used to be ecryptfs
<terroh8er> ahh ok i think i found an article on it :) thanks
<mhall119|work> np
<Stargaze> try Seahorse for encryption
<tormz> Hello, I am looking for some help with setting up a Domain Name on a Dynamic IP
<mhall119|work> Stargaze: Seahorse doesn't to that kind of encryption
<mhall119|work> Seahorse is a keyring manager
<raffaele> spectergris: Is that a DVD recorder ??? like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-440949.html
<Stargaze> mhall119|work, after I installed a seahorse plugin, i was able to decrypt my files
<whatacrap> how do i set up a dial in server?
<mhall119|work> Stargaze: yes, there is a nautilus extension
<terroh8er> this might be a dumb question, but is firefox browsing stored in the home directory?
<mhall119|work> terroh8er: yes
<terroh8er> browsing history*
<racerd> looking at porn
<mhall119|work> under ~/.mozilla/ somewhere
<terroh8er> cookies, etc aswell?
<racerd> and don't want wife to see huh?
<terroh8er> ok
<mhall119|work> terroh8er: yers
<terroh8er> lol
<terroh8er> not quite
<terroh8er> :P
<FloodBot2> terroh8er: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jendrek> hej
<ct529> I would like to monitor how much bytes are downloaded on my laptop over a period of time, let's say 4 weeks on my laptop, divided by ip address .... my laptop can be at home (one ip address) or at work (one ip addres) the ip address at home is always the same, the ip address at work is always the same .... is that possible?
<racerd> you are talking to big girls
<racerd> and you don't husband to see?
<terroh8er> AHAH
<mhall119|work> racerd: there really is nowhere good that line of questionning can lead
<anirudh>  hi. i have a flash drive that mounts as read only. how do i change permissions to read and write? is it possible to change permissions to 777? (im using kubuntu)
<wack479> i have a ubuntu 9.10 amd64 server running, and have added 5 drives wanting to run RAID5, all i should need is mdadm right?
<tormz> Hello, I am looking for some help with setting up a Domain Name on a Dynamic IP
<Stargaze> wack479, type /join #ubuntu-server, please, people there are more skilled to give that kind of advice
<sqwertle> can anyone direct me to a download of 9.10 64-bit desktop edition? I seem to be entirely encapable of finding it.
<sometux> how i can install two virtaul servers side by side?
<guntbert> racerd: stop those comments please
<wack479> stargaze: ok thanks
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<raffaele> tormz: www.no-ip.com like this?
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, click on alternative options (just below select location)
<sqwertle> kaolbrec: all I can find at that page is the 32-bit
<sqwertle> oh dear
<terroh8er> sqwertle - there's an option on the right side to change to 64 bit
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, ;)
<sqwertle> kaolbrec: <3
<sqwertle> ive been looking since last night for it
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, enjoy the 64-bit lovin'
<terroh8er> lol
<brian__> hello i'm having a bit of a problem with my kyboard layout
<hellz_bellz> im trying to remove a package that needs me to install apache2 but i cant install apache2 untill i remove the package...it has essentially broken dpkg due to this catch-22 situation. the files are no longer there and synaptic will not uncheck the package for removal.
<sqwertle> kaolbrec:  If this will install I will :)
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, never fear!
<brian__> my numpad works to enter my password at login but will not work when i get to the desktop
<hellz_bellz> turn on number lock
<brontosaurusrex> can i do something about overspeeded logitech laser mouse?
<sqwertle> kaolbrec: I must :( It's not just ubuntu that ownt install. It seems that the majority of distros I've tried (all of them?) refuse to install.
<brian__> it is on
<hellz_bellz> turn it off then
<brian__> i tried that
<sqwertle> By all of them I mean all of them that I've tried*
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, are you quite sure your processor is 64-bit compatible?
<hellz_bellz> well im lost for words then
<brian__> haha
<sqwertle> Windows 7 64 bit
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, hmmf
<sqwertle> I just bought an L505 with an i3
<destroth> !saurbraten
<guntbert> !ot | sqwertle
<ubottu> sqwertle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hellz_bellz> !food
<destroth> is the a channel for saurbraten?
<guntbert> !botabuse | hellz_bellz
<ubottu> hellz_bellz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hellz_bellz> yup...saurbraten and ubuntu
<sqwertle> guntbert: I seem to be unable to differentiate between support and the question's that I'm asking.
<guntbert> destroth: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<kaolbrec> sqwertle, if it fails, come back with an error and someone should be able to help ;)
<destroth> is it for idling as well/
<sqwertle> guntbert: I'm specifically asking for ubuntu support, please read my question's up above.
<guntbert> sqwertle: the question was ok :-) - but you talk about a lot of different things in between
<sometux> how to use virtaulization in linux?
<sqwertle> guntbert: He asked if my processor was 64 bit compatible, I told him my chip and OS :(
<Stargaze> sqwertle, better repeat your question, then
<guntbert> destroth: feel free to listen - learn - help
<Stargaze> sometux, try Virtual Box
<WALoeIII> anyone on 9.10 willing to help me for 2 seconds test a file
<alppo> overzealous mod creates more clutter than petitioners :)
<kaolbrec> WALoeIII, aye
<sometux> Stargaze: I use it
<sometux> Stargaze: I mean for servers and real bussiness
<Stargaze> sometux, for servers, there's also XEN, but your hardware must be compatible with it
<sven_oostenbrink> Im trying to install Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 on a laptop using LVM.. Done this many times before, even with lucid, but now the installer does show the LVM partitinos, but I cant change antyhing.. Does anybody know what I can do to fix this?
<sometux> Stargaze: is it open source?
<Stargaze> sometux, check this link => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/business.html
<guntbert> !lucid | sven_oostenbrink
<ubottu> sven_oostenbrink: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<juoes> quit
<hellz_bellz> im going to manually clean ALL traces of this program from dpkg and learn that this is a REALLY bad idea
<hellz_bellz> so please
<hellz_bellz> STOP ME
<sven_oostenbrink> hellz_bellz: Hell no, I wanna see what happens :)
<destroth> stop!
<racerd> hellz_bellz: ball up your hand in a fist and punch yourself in the crouch, until i start crying
<hellz_bellz> lawl
<racerd> go now
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sometux> Stargaze: do you use virtaulization in your work?
<racerd> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<foobar64> hello everyone!
<guntbert> !hi | foobar64
<ubottu> foobar64: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<adrian__> hi!
<sometux> Stargaze: I think how to get the most of my hardware
<foobar64> i have no questions =)
<Stargaze> sometux, have you checked http://www.xen.org/ ?
<paines> hi
<adrian__> how can I set a default route in Ubuntu 9.04?
<adrian__> please
<ginbuntu> why isn't gparted included by default?
<addyy> how can I set defautl route in Ubuntu 9.04?
<addyy> please?
<mamen> hola
<Stargaze> sometux, you can also try eBox => http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/unified-network-administration-using-ebox/
<hellz_bellz> IT WORKED!!!
<hellz_bellz> :D
<Stargaze> great!
<hellz_bellz> if you have a package that wont remove just goto /var/lib/dpkg and remove it from the directory files
<paines> last night my audio suddenly stopped working. I didn't installed / updated anything. it just stopped working. are there known audio issues with pulseaudio + emu10k1 in karmic ?
<roth> I'm new to programming in Ubuntu. I'm not used to not using IDEs so I've installed Netbeans. I see, according to synaptic package manager, that I have the clutter toolkit installed [http://www.clutter-project.org/]. How can I use it?
<mamen> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sometux> Stargaze: thanks thats what im looking for
<jesusito56> hola?????
<guntbert> !es | mamen
<ZykoticK9> !es > mamen
<ubottu> mamen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> mamen, please see my private message
<Stargaze> sometux, glad your helpe :)
<fakhir> hello. i have 5.1.37-1ubuntu5.1 installed. problem is there is a bug in that version that has been fixed in a recent version. anyone know how often the MySQL package gets updated in the Ubuntu repository or when I could expect the next one?
<mamen> hola
<mamen> hola
<addyy> thx
<mamen> hola
<FloodBot2> mamen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stargaze> !es| mamen
<ubottu> mamen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mamen> hola encanto
<mamen> como estas
<roth> Can anyone guide me through programming in ubuntu?
<hellz_bellz> what kind of preogramming?
<roth> c/c++
<hellz_bellz> not me then lol
<red> want to learn c++ in 21 days?
<hellz_bellz> yes
<red> just a second
<meway> THE GAME
<Stargaze> roth, there are some nice tutorials in Ubuntu Full Circle Online Magazine
<red> hellz_bellz: http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/ars_longa_vita_brevis.PNG
<red> this should do the trick
<Gieke> hello
<Gieke> all my sound works, except flash sound in firefox
<Gieke> any ideas?
<hellz_bellz> lol
<roth> Stargaze, thanks. I was specifically looking for help with using libraries, Would you know happen to know if the magazine covers that?
<xangua> !details | Gieke
<ubottu> Gieke: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gieke> lol
<meway> Gieke: new install?
<Gieke> "I have a problem with my sound, I'm running Ubuntu version #the latest (is that 9.31)?# When I try to  play sound in flash video's, I get the following output: no output, but I expected it to do: play sound"
<sqwertle> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my new laptop and cannot get it to begin installation or booting as a livecd. I've tried 32-bit and 64-bit and am not even getting an error message. Any ideas?
<foobar64> 9.10
<Gieke> hm
<Gieke> u insert live cd
<Gieke> and u get menu?
<Gieke> or not even that?
<foobar64> sqwertle: did you set the bios options?
<sqwertle> Gieke: yes. I get the menu.
<guntbert> Gieke: if you want help - don't make fun but give correct info
<hellz_bellz> try go into BIOS and configure to boot from CD
<Gieke> i don't make fun
<Gieke> i want to play sound in flash video's
<Gieke> but it doesn't play
<Gieke> all my other sound works
<Gieke> (mp3, wav,...)
<sqwertle> foobar64: I'm not entirely sure what options should be set actually, I've never had to do anything with they BIOS on previous installations on my desktop.
<guntbert> Gieke: then begin with pasting the output of lsb_release -a
<ct529> I would like to monitor how much bytes are downloaded on my laptop over a period of time, let's say 4 weeks on my laptop, divided by ip address .... my laptop can be at home (one ip address) or at work (one ip addres) the ip address at home is always the same, the ip address at work is always the same .... is that possible?
<m4j> is there a live broadcast for ubuntu like stickam
<ct529> Gieke: what version 32 or 64bit?
<Gieke> 32
<foobar64> sqwertle: do you get the livecd menu?
<sqwertle> foobar64: Yes.
<Gieke> No LSB modules are available
<Gieke> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Gieke> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<Gieke> Release:	9.10
<Gieke> Codename:	karmic
<ct529> Gieke: how do you try to play the flash video? through mozilla?
<FloodBot2> Gieke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foobar64> then what do you do?
<Gieke> mozilla
<Gieke> firefox
<m4j> is there a live broadcast for ubuntu like stickam
<ct529> Gieke: could you post a link of the video where the sound doe snot play?
<sqwertle> foobar64:  beyond that point if booting from disk I get a blinking underscore from selecting any option inlvoving booting, then a dead screen. If I use usb I get some echoed script.
<Gieke> ct529, that's not necesarry
<sqwertle> foobar64:  followed by a dead screen in both cases*
<Gieke> any youtube video
<foobar64> did you try to wait ~2-3 minutes?
<Gieke> does not play sound
<ct529> Gieke: it si to test whether it is your installtion or the video
<Gieke> k....
<Gieke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHw3MscfflY
<sqwertle> foobar64:  I've left it up for at least 20 at one point or another, I've been wrestling this since early yesterday
<xorg62> :D
<foobar64> what's the model?
<ct529> Gieke: yes it plays ok on mine
<foobar64> sorry for my english
<sqwertle> foobar64: Toshiba Satellite L505-ES5033
<ct529> Gieke: so what do you see as error message?
<Gieke> nothing
<Gieke> i see the video
<Gieke> but no sound
<ct529> Gieke: no error message?
<guntbert> !enter | Gieke
<ubottu> Gieke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ct529> Gieke: are you sure the flash video volume is turned on? and that the flash video volume is at a level where you can hear it?
<foobar64> sqwertle: did you try alternate?
<sqwertle> foobar64: excuse me?
<foobar64> i mean ubuntu alternate cd
<sqwertle> foobar64:  what do you mean by that?
<foobar64> it's console setup
<sqwertle> foobar64: I'm not entirely sure what that is, means, or how to do it.
<foobar64> just download it
<foobar64> wait a sec
<foobar64> sqwertle: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<kostkon> Gieke, do you have 2 or more sound cards?
<sqwertle> foobar64: What do you suppose the problem is?
<foobar64> the graphical interface maybe
<foobar64> i know some people with laptop who did that and it worked
<spO> sudo: shell: command not found
<|Gieke|> hm
<|Gieke|> something went wrong
<spO> wtf
<guntbert> !language | sp0
<ubottu> sp0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sqwertle> foobar64: It's downloading now, I'll give it a shot. I'll be trying lucid once it's finished downloading as well. So far I haven't been able to get a single distro to work on it.
<spO> sorry
<spO> i thought "wtf" was kosher because it means What the Freakin'
<foobar64> it's strange
<guntbert> sp0 please state your problem
<seanbrystone2> he did
<spO> what is a command to change the shell of root
<|Gieke|> sound is working again
<|Gieke|> the computer said "beeeeep", and it was up
<|Gieke|> o.O
<spO>  su -c chsh -u root /bin/bash
<foobar64> sp0: what do you mean?
<guntbert> sp0 not sure I understand what you want
<spO> i need to correct the shell of root to /bin/bash
<pavelz> Can anyone confirm , VLC playlist sort crashes the player. If I start vlc it jitters but starts playing, then if I open up a playlist window, and click on the tab to sort the playlist it crashes.
<pavelz> 9.10 Karmic Koala vlc 1.0.2
<guntbert> sp0: sudo chsh     -- should work
<spO> root does not even have a password right, ?  chsh: PAM authentication failed
<kubanc> is there any possibility to run Internet Explorer 7 or higher on Ubuntu 8.04?
<guntbert> sp0: please paste the exact command you entered
<mhall119|work> kubanc: ies4linux runs 5.5, 6 and a beta of 7
<mhall119|work> bubt that's it
<spO> sudo chsh -s /bin/bash root  Typed in password   chsh: PAM authentication failed
<sqwertle> kubanc: you could use wine to do it most likely.
<sixofour> hello
<Nor8> #ubuntu-ru
<guntbert> sp0: you shouldn't need root at the end - try without -s ... too to get into interactive mode
<guntbert> sp0 what password did you type in?
<spO> guntbert, the password of the user... root does not have a password right...  I so sudo chsh and password and it says PAM authentication failed
<JULinuxUser> How do I get a list of the packages installed on my computer?
<JULinuxUser> I think I need to get them from apt-get somehow
<guntbert> sp0: strange - did you change you hostname recently?
<guntbert> JULinuxUser: dpkg -l
<sixofour> JULinuxUser: gnome?
<sixofour> or that
<spO> guntbert, i was messing with chsh and now root has a wrong shell/no shell
<JULinuxUser> ok guntbert how do I get the output into a text file?
<spO> and i cannot change it back
<pavelz> gah,  wish I had vlc 0.82 , at least it worked
<Losha> spO: do it the old-fashioned way. Edit /etc/passwd and change the last field on the first line. Er, Why do you need to set root's shell to /bin/bash. It should have come like that out of the box...
<guntbert> JULinuxUser: dpkg -l > mypackages
<spO> editing /etc/passwd doe snot work:   sudo -i   sudo: shell: command not found
<Losha> spO: that's because you changed root's shell. Does 'sudo bash' work?
<murlidhar> spO: do you want to set the root password ?
<guntbert> sp0: boot into the recovery system
<spO> yeah that works
<spO> thanks
<Losha> spO: lucky, or you'd have to do what guntbert said....
<guntbert> Losha: good call - thx for spotting it
<Guest38854> i've just installed win7 and i would aprreciate it if someone could guide me how to edit grub because im booting ubuntu from instalation disc right now
<guntbert> Guest38854: what version of grub? grub or grub2?
<arand> Guest38854: So you just need to reinstall grub after widnows took over?
<spO> as root, I do chsh  and it gives me chsh: PAM authentication failed  after I type in a password
<Guest38854> uhm i have ubuntu 9 04
<arand> !grub | Guest38854
<ubottu> Guest38854: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Guest38854> i need to have my grub back
<arand> Guest38854: First link there should help, and you are on a 9.04 liveCD right?
<Guest38854> yes i am
<murlidhar> Guest38854: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Losha> spO: Do it the old-fashioned way. Edit /etc/passwd and change the last field on the line...
<Hathadar> How may I setup a batch job on a windows machine to start/stop ubuntu daemons without needing to type a password?
<kazaa_lite> hi all
<mhall119|work> Hathadar: public key authentication on ssh
<Hathadar> mhall119|work: please elaborate
<mhall119|work> then a script that will ssh to the Ubuntu box and run the appropriate commands
<mhall119|work> though that will require root login...
<jugglerbry> hi all.  could someone point me in the right direction with regards to distributing ubuntu on PCs ?
<llutz> Hathadar: using plink (putty) with passwordless ssh-key and root "forced-commands-only" at linux side
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: what kind of help do you need?
<guntbert> !automate | jugglerbry
<ubottu> jugglerbry: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Hathadar> llutz: i'll look into that
<kazaa_lite> when i do ssh to my ubuntu machine and use vi and i am in insertion mode, it displays B when i press down arrow key.... similarly it add a,u,d for up, left anf right arrow keys
<kazaa_lite> how to get rid of this thing?
<miliki> hola
<blakkheim> kazaa_lite: install vim, make a bash alias for vi=vim
<xangua> !hi | miliki
<ubottu> miliki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mhall119|work> kazaa_lite: that doesn't sound like vi keybindings
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, just need to check i'm ok with an idea i have in mind with regards to gettingmachines then donating them with ubuntu on them
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: you asking about legal or technical issues?
<miliki> hola
<Losha> kazaa_lite: it's normal. In insertion mode, arrow keys have no meaning....
<miliki> capullos
<kazaa_lite> Losha: you are wrong.... see what others suggested
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work legal mainly, but i'm fairly new to ubuntu myself, so i'm also looking for advice with regards to technical, but mainly legal to start with
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: legally you're fine shipping a default installation
<mhall119|work> technically, starting in 9.10 or so, there is an OEM install option that is very nice for what you're doing
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: jump into #qimo if you want, I run a charity that does exactly this
<Losha> kazaa_lite: it does happen. Good luck with that...
<erik__> mhall119|work, It's called OEM install?
<kazaa_lite> blakkheim: vim installed, now how to make its bash alias for vi=vim?
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, thats good to know.  from my own experience, hardly anything has gone wrong with my installation, but i'm a little wary should anything go wrong with a machine i donate.  any ideas ?
<mhall119|work> erik__: yes, press F4 I think, at the CD boot menu
<murlidhar> yes erik__
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: the biggest problem is that with donated hardware, it's usually alraedy old
<erik__> Ah never use the CD..
<blakkheim> kazaa_lite: echo "alias vi='vim'" >> ~/.bashrc
<blakkheim> kazaa_lite: then logout/in
<mhall119|work> and so more prone to hardware failure from the start
<mhall119|work> also, you may not get hardware that can run Compiz
<kazaa_lite> blakkheim: love you.... big sloppy kiss for you(k)
<malifal> kazaa_lite: or try update-alternatives --config vi
<Losha> mhall119|work: I'd like to contribute to such a charity. Does it have local chapters?
<llutz> kazaa_lite: no logout needed, just ". ~/.bashrc"
<soreau> and everyone knows, if it caint run compiz, it aint worth jack ;)
<mhall119|work> Losha: go to http://www.growingupfree.org and look at the wiki
<jugglerbry> mhall119: the machines will all be p4 2.8 with 512Mb RAM minimum, and i'll be testing them to ensure everything works ok, so would i be right in thinking, provided theyre working ok when i hand them over, they should be ok ?
<murlidhar> haha blakkheim :) someone sure likes you a lot
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: If you would add yourself ot the above mentioned Wiki, I'd appreciate that too
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: that's been my experience, yes
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: you'll want to let the recipeints know that it's not Windows
<jugglerbry> mahall119|work, excellent, thanks for the advice.  what's the wiki about ?
<Losha> mhall119|work: excellent, thanks....
<mhall119|work> I like to include a digital copy of the Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: my list of charities that give out computers with open source software on them
<murlidhar> jugglerbry: my machine is p4 1.5Ghz 512 ddr1 :) it works good.
<erik__> murlidhar, you are a Brave soul. I wouldn't use Ubuntu on a machine with less than 1.5GB.
<jugglerbry> mahall119|work, ok will take a look.  i was also thinking of including the pocket guide too.  found that a huge help when i started out.
<r3m> Hi, I've modprobe em28xx and add my user into the video group but i still dont have /dev/video video0 or even 1.
<bikerboy> hi buddy
<murlidhar> erik__: well i didn't a base installation and then then use openbox for it
<thomas_> hello
<murlidhar> erik__: no gnome or kde.
<murlidhar> erik__: works pretty fast too
<murlidhar> erik__: i mean snappy.
<Losha> erik__: 640K should be enough for anybody....
<jugglerbry> mahall119|work, i'm hoping to be able to aquire the machines, install ubuntu (hopefully lucid) and donate them to local schools and charities.  nothing is sorted out as yet, i've got a few months to sort it all, but fingers crossed.
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: feel free to ask any questions you have while doing that
<mhall119|work> like I said, I'm in #qimo if you have any questions
<Mad_Dud> Hi guys, can you suggest some tool for recording desktop, which will show used key and mouse buttons?
<mhall119|work> Mad_Dud: I don't know of any that show key presses, sorry
<erik__> murlidhar, Ah.. Yes  Xubuntu is abit better.. But there are so manythings that just works on Gnome.. :-)
<murlidhar> Mad_Dud: you mean a good screen casting application ?
<Mad_Dud> murlidhar i need to record demo which requires to inform viewer about keys that i use on desktop
<dj_segfault> murlidhar: I think he means something to record and play back keystrokes and mouse events
<jugglerbry> mahall119|work, main issue at the moment is work.  i work for the NHS in the uk, and the machines are doctors surgery machines which are being replaced with new ones.  the issue is convincing the bosses i have that everything will be above board and not interfere with work.  once i get the ok from them i'm hoping it'll be all systems go, but i also have to figure out what to do with the equipment that's no good
<murlidhar> erik__: well i have been using ubuntu since feisty fawn so i am used to openbox...with a bunch of xfce applications.
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: I'll also set you up with a blog and wiki page on growingupfree.org until you get a website of your own up and running
<Mad_Dud> 'mhall119|work - i've seen this on macos x...
<murlidhar> Mad_Dud: nopes i have no ideas about it then.
<Guest38854> when i type: mount | tail -1  i dont get what i should get
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: be sure you use 'shred' on the drives before installing anything on them
<spO> how do i set a noshell or null shell
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, thanks for that but already have a website for something else i do, with i'm considering adding a subdomain to, but only if i go ahead with it, and can work out what to do with the scrap
<guntbert> Guest38854: what do you expect?
<mhall119|work> Guest38854: what should you get?
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, thanks for that but already have a website for something else i do, with i'm considering adding a subdomain to, but only if i go ahead with it, and can work out wh
<Guest38854> i should get config-2.6.18-3-686      initrd.img-2.6.18-3-686.bak   etc
<guntbert> sp0: use /bin/false (but *not* for root :-))
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: cool, let me know if I can help.  I'm in USA, so not familiar with UK laws regarding electronics recycling, etc
<spO> what is the difference between false and null again?
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, yup, looking at the sftware to 'shred'the drives.  i'll have to prove it to the bosses for their ok
<Guest23056> привет
<Mad_Dud> guys, check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpYrw2u22-o
<Guest38854> and i receive boot      Documents and Settings  PerfLogs      Recovery         UsersBoot      Windows
<Guest23056> hi
<Guest38854> and others , it looks like windows partition
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: I think shred meets US DoD requirements for data destruction
<Mad_Dud> damn, no keys visible in this video :-(
<Mad_Dud> ok, thanks for help
<mhall119|work> but be warned, doing the default 25+1 writes is slooooooow
<guntbert> Guest38854: no, that gives you the last line of the output of mount
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, basically there's a WEEE (waste electronic equipment something or other) which basically means scrap computers and other electronic equipment (TVs, Fridges etc), has to be disposed of in a responsible manner, ie recycled.  most of the insides i might be able to use as spare, but the rest i might have a problem with
<erUSUL> spO: i what context?
<Guest38854> so why i get the wrong thing
<guntbert> Guest38854: but what you expect comes from another command
<hareldvd> using jscal I want to learn how to define a dead zone on the joystick.
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: you may be able to find someone to take the material for free then
<Guest38854> i am following !grub instruction
<mhall119|work> Guest38854: link to the instructions you're following?
<nicolayc> salve
<nicolayc> list
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, that's what i'm hoping.  i'll take a look at your wiki/site and sign up etc, thanks for the advice etc.  no doubt i'll be in touch again.  thanks again
<Guest38854> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<m4j> is there a live broadcast for ubuntu like stickam
<guntbert> !list | nicolayc
<ubottu> nicolayc: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, have you already tried using jscal to calibrate your joystick?  "jscal -c /dev/input/js0" -- did this NOT work?  Don't know how to manually set a dead zone, sorry.  Best of luck.
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: cool, and good luck, it's very rewarding
<laron> I'd like to put an smb bookmark on the desktop of every new user. is there a good way to do this?
<Guest38854> first i type mound tail  and i get : /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=409
<mhall119|work> laron: /etc/skel is where new user /home/$user directories are based off
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, yep, still the Z axis (3rd) gives me much trouble. I want it to provide zero on a wider range of output values.
<mhall119|work> laron: so put it in /etc/skel/Desktop/ should work
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, really hope i can convince the bosses to give me the go ahead.  keep an eye on my website also, as no doubt i'll have a link on there when i get up and running.  www.someink-different.com
<jugglerbry> bye all, and thanks again
<mhall119|work> jugglerbry: get together with the Ubuntu UK LoCo, they can offer some better local help
<jugglerbry> mhall119|work, will pop in there now before i close down. thanks
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, is the game you're using the joystick with after jscal using SDL input?  If it is, by default the jscal calibration will NOT actually be working!
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, even though I don't know what SDL means, I know for sure the jscal command works fine. I use flightgear and they don't seem to know much about jscal.
<mhall119|work> hareldvd: SDL is a simple game library
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, lets assume you can start flightgear with the terminal command "flightgear" try running "export SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/js0 && flightgear" and see if it works any better - this is AFTER running jscal of course
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone I am having problems with my wifi. It lags out and sometimes doesn't even load pages
<jhonnyboy> I have tried ndiswrapper but yet have had no luck.
<jhonnyboy> Any recommendations
<mhall119|work> jhonnyboy: what chipset?
<volkan> hi there
<Hezy> hi, anyone here as experience with USB headphones on Ubuntu? I bought one today, and it doesn't seem to work
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: the export and && are not needed in the command line you gave :)
<rweait> where is a good place to find out about potential problems with mvsas driver in 2.6.32 on lucid?
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, I wrote a perl script wrapper to flightgear, It will take me a moment to make the modification. Thanks. I'll call you again once I try the change.
<erUSUL> rweait: launchpad ? search bugs. also ask in #ubuntu+1 for lucid stuff
<rweait> erUSUL: thank you
<volkan> i have a problem with my nvidia G105 M video card there s no supported driver for linux right now am i right anyone have a solution
<jhonnyboy> When I load the windows drivers thru ndiswrapper my wireless becomes completely unavailabe
<jhonnyboy> unavailable
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, are you sure?  jscal has in Karmic has no effect if i don't run that export part - took a long time to find out why SDL wasn't recognizing jscal calibration and the above command finally resolved it.
<chi_> hey, my computer is located at a university, but i want to host a webpage from the computer... how to I access the computer even thou i does not have a own IP, only a port???????
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: i mean that you do not need the export if you declare the variable in the same line as you launch the program
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: just this « SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/js0 flightgear » is enough
<guntbert> chi_: thats a question for ##networking - but they will tell you "not possible"
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: is alittle bit nitpicking i know ... :)
<zjblabs_> does ubuntu have xgl packages in the most recent distribution version?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, so "SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE=/dev/input/js0 flightgear" should work the same then.  Thanks, I'll try that.
<chi_> guntbert: dynamic IP solution? or something?
<guntbert> chi_: I say: not possible - but please ask yourself in ##networking
<chi_> guntbert:  sorry, not quite understood it, but now it makes sense... :;D
<chi_> thx all
<hftircuser> hm
<mikelifeguard> Anyone know if openssh 5.4 is packaged for karmic already? Or whether it'll make it into lucid?
<rachid> have we an IDM like Windows
<Losha> chi_: most universities don't want people hosting web sites on their network, as they have to pay for the increased network traffic it brings, so they block it...
<verb3k> is there a good guide on compiling the latest kernel on karmic?
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: for both questions do not think so; it was released only a couple of days ago
<erUSUL> !kernel | verb3k
<ubottu> verb3k: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, First impression, It seems much better. I'll try more aircrafts and get back to you. Thanks.
<mhall119|work> mikelifeguard: I currently see openssh-server 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2
<Losha> mikelifeguard: something special about 5.4 we should know about?
<mawst> gnome look is down again.
<verb3k> erUSUL, that actually compiles the same version that is shipped, not the latest
<mawst> BAH!
<mikelifeguard> Losha: it is new and/or better?
<mhall119|work> mikelifeguard: note though, that Karmic won't upgrade to 5.4, instead the security patches will be applied to 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu#
<erUSUL> verb3k: just use the source code for the last version. the steps are the same
<Death__> Hello All!
<Losha> mikelifeguard: tell that to Toyota and their new/better accelerator systems...
<verb3k> erUSUL, are you sure? :D
<mikelifeguard> mhall119|work: right, I forgot we only get backported fixes
<erUSUL> verb3k: fairly sure. you can get a 2.6.33 kernel from some ppa (xorg ones) and from the mianline kernel repo
<fuge> hello
<mhall119|work> unless you can find a PPA or repo with newer packages
<erUSUL> verb3k: if you do not want to compile it yourself
<kothz> question: just installed ubuntu netbook remix.  trying to get different wallpapers on different cube faces.  have disabled show desktop (gconf-editor>show desktop) have added wallpapers using CCSM, have desktop cube and rotate cube enabled... still no go...
<guntbert> mikelifeguard: and the alpha has 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3
<kothz> gconf-editor > desktop > backgrounds has a background that shows up
<volkan> <erUSUL> verb3k: just use the source code for the last version. the steps are the same
<volkan> * morgan has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<volkan> * FloodBot2 sets mode +j #ubuntu 5:10
<mikelifeguard> mhall119|work: yes, I'll be looking there next :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> verb3k: looking to test x264 encoding on 2.6.32?
<verb3k> erUSUL, thank you very much, really appreciated
<mikelifeguard> guntbert: are the package versions frozen?
<verb3k> FakeOutdoorsman, yes :D
<FakeOutdoorsman> verb3k: could you post your results on that thread?
<mhall119|work> mikelifeguard: yes, Lucid passes feature freeze
<erUSUL> verb3k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<mikelifeguard> mhall119|work: k, thanks
<mhall119|work> but they may make an exception to get a newer version
<verb3k> FakeOutdoorsman, which one?
<FakeOutdoorsman> verb3k: assumed you saw it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426552
<jhonnyboy> exit
<userID> is there a way to find out the build options of a package installed by synaptic?
<verb3k> FakeOutdoorsman, yes, actually I've already prepared my test cases comparing the two
<FakeOutdoorsman> verb3k: i meant to test 31 vs 32 months ago...just like a meant to make a x11grab howto!
<mariachi> 1q2w3e
<verb3k> FakeOutdoorsman, haha
<FakeOutdoorsman> verb3k: see much of a difference or did you not try 31 yet?
<FakeOutdoorsman> How can I see the confflags of a package?
<dehqan> any opinion about http://pastebin.com/Ln0tVCMJ ?
<verb3k> FakeOutdoorsman, I've haven't yet
<guntbert> !here | dehqan
<ubottu> dehqan: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Death__> Can anyone help me?
<dstaubsauger> hi, can anyone recommend a program to record video and audio from a webcam (or video from webcam and audio from another sound device)? i've already tried cheese (wrong recording speed no matter what settings) and kamorose (doesnt record sound).
<guntbert> !ask | Death__
<ubottu> Death__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noise_> can i find a program like dreamweaver or Visual Studio but in Linux
<erUSUL> dehqan: is your installed ubuntu system?
<dstaubsauger> noise_: arent dreamwaver and visual studio two entirely different things??
<vladi> ola
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, Ok, what does the env variable SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE do?
<erUSUL> !equivalents | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Death__> i didn ask a question... no one replied!
<vladi> adios
<cnk_> test
<erUSUL> !html > noise_
<ubottu> noise_, please see my private message
<Death__> i am getting Grub 17 error
<Death__> i dont know why
<dehqan> guntbert: yes don't what make that but ubuntu can not make a session and gives those errors , there was a permission problem with /.dmrc file humble solved it with chmod 644 .. but problem exists yet
<dehqan> erUSUL: yes ^
<gio> high
<hftircuser> HIGH
<noise_> bluefish,scream sucks
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, for reasons unknown to me, in Karmic SDL does not by default recognize jscal -- that variable forces SDL to use jscal's calibration.  I take it, it's working now?
<erUSUL> dehqan: why do you have a ls binary in your home folder? it is chocking on it- what is that? a script?
<cnk_> test
<omnipotentduo> Elefender you still here?
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, I'll have to remove it to see if I got used to a better solution. Two more minutes.
<noise_> i see that linux suck by the programming,windows is much better
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I ssh into my phone from my ubuntu box, I get "Permission denied (publickey,password)."  When I ssh from my debian box, no problems.  How do I ssh onto my phone from my ubuntu box?
<dehqan> erUSUL:  should bin folder be in home ?
<erUSUL> !language | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lyrae> how do i start chrome from the terminal
<ZykoticK9> lyrae, "chromium-browser" if you are using chromium
<erUSUL> dehqan: you can have a bin folder in home. but why do you have your own version of ls there? one that does not work for the looks of it
<duncanidaho1> I'm trying out cinelerra for the first time.  It seems pretty cool so far but I can't get audio to work.
<laron> how do i add an smb:// shortcut to my desktop from terminal?
<jbendotnet> anyone here up to speed with nginx ?
<lyrae> ZykoticK9, thank you!
<dehqan> erUSUL: don't know
<jonaskoelker> laron: cat > somefile.desktop ?
<sn1ffer72> Can anyone recommend where I could start to find a solution in which I can stream a live set of web cams in a secure fashion?  Meaning that I want to broadcast a CEO message each month, but only want employees of my company to be able to see it.
<jonaskoelker> sn1ffer72: does it have to be live?  Otherwise it's dead simple with gpg...
<guntbert> erUSUL: may I pm you?
<sn1ffer72> has to be live
<erUSUL> dehqan: well; just move that folder out of the way then. mv ~/bin/ ~/bin.bak
<sn1ffer72> what's gpg?
<erUSUL> guntbert: of course
<erUSUL> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<jonaskoelker> sn1ffer72: encryption software (gnu privacy guard, I think)
<sn1ffer72> I thought of doing a secured video to youtube
<dehqan> erUSUL: thanks removed them
<coachj> is the version of openoffice that comes on the ubuntu 9.10 install stanfard OO or is the offshoot GO-OO?
<sn1ffer72> but I have like 700 people that need to watch this live each month
<erUSUL> dehqan: does tha fix the issue ?
<cnk_> whats better than xchat?
<dehqan> erUSUL:  don't know should be tested
<erUSUL> coachj: the later iirc
<guntbert> coachj: its go-oo
<jrib> sn1ffer72: this is probably a #apache question
<sn1ffer72> I thought of a web cam to a windows media server
<coachj> erUSL: iirc?
<sn1ffer72> but I am told it would saturate our LAN
<dehqan> bye erUSUL god peace you
<mkquist> why wont gparted format to ntfs if ntfs-3g is installed? am I missing something?
<sn1ffer72> WAN I mean
<erUSUL> coachj: if i recall correctly
<sn1ffer72> I will check #apache thx
<oru_work> in ubuntu , where is the ssh log located ?
<coachj> erUSL thks
<erUSUL> mkquist: ntfsprogs
<coachj> guntbert: thks
<erUSUL> !tab | coachj
<ubottu> coachj: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> sn1ffer72: oops, I meant #httpd
<coachj> thks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the name of panel option... I put on the panel so I can see pidgin or xchat icons when I click the X and close the main window
<mkquist> erUSUL: thanx - just caught that in package manager
<sn1ffer72> k
<erUSUL> U-b-u-n-t-u: notification area ?
<cnk_> systray?
<erUSUL> mkquist: no problem
<U-b-u-n-t-u> erUSUL, maybe I will try it I forgot the name =_=
<cnk_> is there any chance to get evolution into systray without alltray?
<Hathadar> I am confused on where to place my public and private keys for ssh.  What is the exact path and file name where I should place my public key?
<sqwertle> If anyone sees foobar64 could they please tell them that the alternate cd fixed my problem?
<jrib> Hathadar: place them wherever you want.  But do you want them to do something?
<Hathadar> yes, I want to be able to log in via pllink
<Hathadar> plink*
<jrib> Hathadar: place your public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Hathadar> I dont have that directory by default. should I?
<jrib> Hathadar: I have no idea what plink is
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, It seems it makes a difference but I am not absolutely positive yet. What is the keramic thing you were talking about?
<cnk_> is there any chance to get evolution into systray without alltray?
<Blue1> I just upgraded from suse to ubuntu.  I nuked all the .gconf files, but the window mimimise, maximise, and close, are on the left hand side of the window, instead of the right.  How do I fix?
<D3RGPS31> anyone know of an alternative to zoneminder for surveillance?
<jrib> Hathadar: no, though if you created an sshkey, that's the default place it gets created.  Presumably you created the key on another machine
<phase> I have a keychain-size digital photo frame that connects via USB so you can use it's own software to transfer images to it. Any software out there that makes it mount as a usb storage device so I don't have to go through the trouble of using the crappy bundled software through wine?
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, Karmic version 9.10 of Ubuntu -- in previous Ubuntu releases jscal worked out-of-the-box, now it doesn't :(
<jrib> Blue1: what ubuntu version?
<Blue1> from suse 11 to 10.04
<cnk_> is there any chance to get evolution into systray without alltray?
<addyy> how can I choose the default route?
<cnk_> is anybody able to read this ?
<jrib> Blue1: 10.04 has not been released, it's in development
<jrib> !10.04 | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> cnk_: yes
<Blue1> understand I am in the wrong room thanks
<cnk_> guntbert: ok thanks
<Hathadar> jrib: i used ssh-genkey to make the key.  It placed two files in my home directory.  Is this not correct?
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, karmic - the version name, I got confused with a KDE Keramic style. Sorry.
<addyy> wireless internet  doesn't work when I connect the wired home network
<jrib> Hathadar: there's nothing to be correct or not correct about.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> erUSUL, that was it thanks
<erUSUL> U-b-u-n-t-u: no problem
<jrib> Hathadar: just point your ssh client to the right key (by default it will look at ~/.ssh/id_* ) and have your public key on the server's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<charlieruns> sup
<charlieruns> wtf is this
<jrib> !ot | charlieruns
<charlieruns> sup motha truckas
<ubottu> charlieruns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hathadar> ok, let me put it this way.  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is not present in my home directory.  is this a problem?
<jrib> Hathadar: create it
<Hathadar> ok
<charlieruns> Oh ok. thanks!
<charlieruns> Wait I do have a question
<charlieruns> Two days ago I was running regular ubuntu and then I used the update manager to upadate it
<jrib> !enter | charlieruns
<ubottu> charlieruns: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fuge> i have a pinnacle pctv pro card but it can not find any station http://paste.ubuntu.com/393547/
<funkiwan> I have a swap question: I'm running with two disks using software raid, level 1. i was running swap off of a third disk, but it failed, so i'm currently running without swap. should i raid my swap or use the two disks as two separate swap partitions?
<Hathadar> Ok, I found the ssh folder mentioned.  I was just mistaken.
<charlieruns> ok. I updated my ubuntu, it restarted, and my GRUB had reset to some BASH command line. Will this always happen when I run updates?
<Hathadar> Problem I am running into now is I am using putty to log in and I dont know how to copy the entire public key as it runs off the screen.
<jrib> Hathadar: why are you using putty?  What's the client's OS?
<guntbert> charlieruns: what version?
<Hathadar> Clients OS is windows 7
<jrib> Hathadar: use something like winscp to copy your public key, then just rename it to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (I presume this is a proper ssh key)
<B|aSS> jotd
<B|aSS> You know you've been hacking too long when...
<B|aSS> ...your SO asks you where you want to eat on a friday night and you want to:
<B|aSS> cat yellowpages | grep pizza | grep carryout | more
<erUSUL> funkiwan: the later. then assing the same prio for both swap areas in fstab. the kernel will automatically "raid-0" them
<FloodBot2> B|aSS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charlieruns> I am dual booting Windows Vista with What I believe was Ubuntu 9.10 and in the command line i typed: linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.31.6-14-generic
<Purpley> Hey, when I run sudo cd Media cd isn't recognized, whats the deal? I know I can just use sudo ls Media to see whats in there, but why cant I cd?
<guntbert> !ot | B|aSS
<ubottu> B|aSS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<B|aSS> bleh!
<jrib> Purpley: cd is a shell built-in
<Purpley> jrib, What do you mean?
<B|aSS> that was educational.
<jrib> Purpley: type: which cd
<jrib> Purpley: then try: which ls
<funkiwan> erUSUL: thanks for your reply. any chance you can explain the advice given on this page: http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-2.html
<myownserver> Does anyone here know of a CLI ISO program?
<Death__> i am getting Grub 17 error
<Death__> i dont know why
<jrib> myownserver: to burn you mean?
<myownserver> * For creating ISO's from files or directories.
<erUSUL> funkiwan: that page says exactly what i just said in the 2.3 section
<funkiwan> erUSUL: it seems to be saying to both not raid swap (first section) and then says, "Another reason to use RAID for swap..."
<mkquist> Death__: did you change anything?
<erUSUL> funkiwan: it clearly says « There's no reason to use RAID for swap performance reasons. The kernel itself can stripe swapping on several devices, if you just give them the same priority in the /etc/fstab file. »
<mkquist> Death__: usually means it doesnt know where to find the o/s
<ZykoticK9> myownserver, mkisofs
<myownserver> jrib, I'm wanting to be able to call it from a script and generate an ISO that can then be downloaded or used to burn a disk of the files.
<erUSUL> funkiwan: which is what i just said too :)
<funkiwan> erUSUL: right, i agree. it's the 2nd part that confuses me.
<Death__> Yes, someone helped me through installing lastnight
<mkquist> Death__: did you already have an install working?
<Death__> no
<mkquist> Death__: never?
<Death__> never
<mkquist> trying to dualboot?
<Death__> yes
<bil651> i'm trying to run NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.25-pkg1.run. it run, but a can run nvidia_xconfig.  any ideas??
<mkquist> Death__: windows?
<myownserver> ZykoticK9, Thank you, this looks like what I'm looking for if I can find docs on using it.
<Death__> yes
<jrib> !nvidia > bil651
<ubottu> bil651, please see my private message
<erUSUL> funkiwan: the discusion about swapping on rai1 for "high availability" ....
<jrib> myownserver: man page :)
<erUSUL> funkiwan: ok; you ahve to choose performance or "high availability" then
<mkquist> Death__: so you did a fresh install of ubuntu last night?  but it doesnt boot to ubuntu?
<Death__> correct
<ZykoticK9> myownserver, mkisofs has been renamed to genisoimage -- try "man genisoimage"
<Death__> can i pm you?
<mkquist> Death__: sure
<funkiwan> erUSUL: ah, i see. that was the bit that was confusing me. i wonder what the differenece is w/r/t performance
<Losha> Purpley: when you type sudo cd Media, you actually start a completely new sub-shell, do the cd in the subshell, then the sub-shell exits. Stuff you do in a subshell generally doesn't affect the main shell. With something like ls, you don't see the difference, because running ls gives the same result wherever you run it from. Sorry it's hard to explain....
<djzn> hi, i am writing a ridiculous program in C, that needs to beep in the system or speaker... looks like the \a parameter is not beeping in ubuntu, am I missing something? how to make it beep
<jrib> djzn: try xset b whatever (see man page)
<jrib> djzn: also make sure your shell allows it
<djzn> jrib: but will it work with C
<spectergris> does any one know how to get a dazzle dvc 100 to work on ubuntu?
<djzn> the result must be a c little program
<jrib> djzn: try and see.  Start by using echo
<djzn> jrib: bash commands will be ignored by c
<Purpley> Losha, So how do I cd into directories in sudo
<Hathadar> Still having trouble with ssh.  my plink client gives me this error:
<Hathadar> Connection abandoned.
<Hathadar> Disconnected: User aborted at host key verification
<jrib> djzn: erm.  I'm saying forget about C for now.  Make sure you can get echo to produce a beep first.
<Losha> djzn: try outputting ctrl-G using putchar...
<malifal> Purpley: sudo -i
<myownserver> ZykoticK9, Thank you very much.  I think this will work.
<erUSUL> funkiwan: the same difference between raid1 vs raid0 in normal data... you will writte/read faster from raid 0 (for being able to use double the bandwith) raid 1 writtes are slower (two writtes) and reads are the same speed as raid0  (simplifying things). raid0 has double the chance of failure of a single disk and raid 1 has much less chance
<malifal> Purpley: that will make you root
<djzn> Losha: when I control-G in the terminal, i hear nothing... and i was supposed to hear something, right
<kothz> Is there a different channel for help with gnome/compiz on ubuntu netbook remix?
<red> i dont think so
<guntbert> djzn: try it on a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F2)
<erUSUL> djzn: maybe pcspkr is not loaded ?
<mrd_> Hey!
<Losha> djzn: when I type ctrl-g in the terminal, I hear a short 'ding'. Tried 'xset b on' ?
<astral_> eloo
<verb3k> FakeOutdoorsman, Are you here?
<astral_> jak tam dzionek ?
<jrib> !pl | astral_
<ubottu> astral_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sylar_> que onda raza
<sylar_> como andan
<ownlife> Which port should I use for SSH? It's still 22 and I'd like to be secure!
<jrib> !es | sylar_
<ubottu> sylar_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> ownlife: 22 is secure...
<Losha> Purpley: well, you're really into the realm of shell programming at this point, so the answer depends on what exactly your're trying to do...
<red> 22 gets you a lot of hammering and bruteforcing
<djzn> losha: xset b on , i turned on, and didnt hear a beep... something related to pulseaudio?
<red> i prefer other ports
<Ten-Eight> good afternoon all
<ownlife> jdrib: "You may also want to consider changing the Ports directive. By default SSH runs over TCP/IP port 22, which means that any malware bot autoscanning port 22 can target it."
<funkiwan> erUSUL: firstly, thanks for answering. i'm clear on the difference between raid1 and raid0. what i'm not so clear on is how much swap performance really matters. i like the idea of high availability (my main raid1 partition is rebuilding as i type) so i'm inclined to just run swap as raid1 as well, but a) i'm wondering how much i'll slow down my machine in doing that.
<Vianocturna> wots the offtopic channel?
<Ten-Eight> trying to set up a bootable USB stick with imagewriter and UNR 9.10
<kothz> I've got a new install of ubuntu netbook remix.   Turned on advanced desktop effects (hello compiz), turned on the desktop cube and rotate cube, and added 4 wallpapers (all in CCSM)... fired up gconf-editor and made sure apps>nautilus>show desktop was off... still no evidence of different backgrounds on different cube faces.   Any ideas?
<djzn> losha: ok, i had turned off the ubuntu sounds, now I hear it by pressing CTRL-G
<djzn> losha: but is there a way to use the hardware buzzer
<erUSUL> funkiwan: depends on your workloads and in the ram your machine has. with today's memory sizes system rarely swap so you wont notice one way or the other
<erUSUL> !ot > Ten-Eight
<ubottu> Ten-Eight, please see my private message
 * kothz typically puts swap on a lonely little hard drive these days
<Losha> djzn: if there is, I don't know it. You can always arrange to play a wav file if you want a longer/different sound...
<OldMerovingian> Hello everyone.  I recently installed 10.04 alpha 3 and all seems to work well, but I cant seem to get some things to work right.  Is there a way to install 9.10 but use the exact same kernel?  I need 2.6.32 for my ati card.
<seanbrystone2> ty ikonia
<erUSUL> !lucid | OldMerovingian
<ubottu> OldMerovingian: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> OldMerovingian: maybe the kernel team's ppa
<Purpley> Losha, Nothing :/ Just want to access a folder created by sudo
<jrib> Purpley: why?
<needles> hey!  Does anyone know where I can find the ubuntu EULA?
<Ten-Eight> have a question regarding UNR 9.10 on a usb stick using imagewriter from 8.04.
<erUSUL> OldMerovingian: if it is for radeon driver use the xorg edgers or stable ppa that has new kernels with the corresponding X stack
<Azelphur> !gpl | needles
<ubottu> needles: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<funkiwan> erUSUL: it's an older machine, maxed out at 2GB of ram. i do java dev work, lots of builds hitting the disk, and apps requiring lots of ram, often hitting swap, so it is a concern.
<Vianocturna> ?ot > ViaNocturna
<djzn> how do i load pcspkr
<Losha> Purpley: you can do sudo -i and get a root shell, then type as usual. It's considered bad practice though, too easy to make serious mistakes....
<Vianocturna> !ot > ViaNocturna
<ubottu> Vianocturna, please see my private message
<jrib> djzn: modprobe pcspkr
<Purpley> jrib, I created it being stupid and did sudo mkdir, I dont really want to change permissions on it I just want to know a simple way
<OldMerovingian> erUSUL: I did that before, but the generic kernel I used ate my battery life like crazy and made my wireless card take forever to connect
<needles> got it.. so the ubuntu core is GPL and the individual packages are under their own licences?
<Azelphur> needles: yes, exactly
<Azelphur> needles: you'll find the majority of packages are GPL too, though.
<jrib> Purpley: you would « sudo -i », do what you need and exit.  But really I don't see why you would need to do any of this.  You should tell us what you are trying to accomplish as there is likely a better way
<erUSUL> funkiwan: then it is up to you to decide i'm afraid. you know the pross an cons... but dunno disk (raid or not raid) is so slow compared to ram that maybe the extra speed is not really that noticiable
<djzn> how to send a signal to pcspkr
<i0n99> does the live cd have sound?
<jrib> djzn: how to ask a question that makes sense?
<needles> what I'm trying to do is create an ubuntu appliance with some proprietary code in it (but not linked to anything, just added along side).  That way all the stuff is configured right in the vm.  If I do that, then does my code then become GPL?
<funkiwan> erUSUL: thanks for your input!
<misiek> hi all
<misiek> ubuntu ROX !
<erUSUL> funkiwan: no problem
<misiek> ive never suspect that linux is so cool, you know ...
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<i0n99> does the live cd have sound card support?
<misiek> i was an old, retro guy who used windows for years
<misiek> i have never idea @ion99
<misiek> but i suspect yes
<ownlife> What does it mean to brute-force a password?
<i0n99> ownlife keep trying
<faultline> Can anyone tell me how to null the password for kwallet?
<kraetzja> i have a minor annoyance from a fresh install (9.10). ill set the brightness in X to max, then not touch anything for even as little as like 120 seconds, and the brightness will set itself down. how can i configure this?
<faultline> I am tired of typing it in every time I boot up
<erUSUL> ownlife: try everypossible password one after another until you find the right one
<laron> how do i add a shorcut to /media/cdrom to my desktop?
<Purpley> jrib, I created it being stupid and did sudo mkdir, I dont really want to change permissions on it I just want to know a simple way
<ownlife> i0n99: Sounds like too much of a pain for someone to tamper with my frankenstein home server
<jrib> Purpley: I just told you.
<archboxman> I thought by adding a new video card and ram my computer would be faster now my boot time went up 10 seconds...??? wtf ???
<Purpley> Something that isn't as dangerous as sudo -i
<erUSUL> archboxman: the new card requires a massive and closed source binary driver that takes ages to load up ????
<jrib> Purpley: erm, how is that "dangerous"?
<i0n99> ownlife what are u talking about
<rahduke> I'm having a stupid conky issue, the spacing is messed up with a new script i just added in, can someone help me out (http://pastebin.com/zhwbf4n2) Conkyrc , Screenshot (http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2245/screenshotxg.png)
<malifal> Purpley: sudo is just as dangerouse as sudo -i and just as dangerous as su -
<john-michael1> I have a directory of files (0001.png, 0002.png, 0001-150x150.png, & 0002-150x150.png). I'm trying to grep only files with "x". however grep -lir "x" * is returning all the files.  What am I doing wrong?
<rahduke> please someone point me in the right direction
<kraetzja> ownlife,  its not a manual process, its usually an automated attack
<jrib> Purpley: if you want to do big boy things you need to be a big boy...
<archboxman> erUSUL: its a gt 240 with gddr5 I thought it was going to be faster.... not more time to load a driver... :(
<dyek> Hi! Does Ubuntu 9.10 init script create a login prompt on the console? If not, how can I enable it? (I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 as Xen DomU and before everything is working, it helps to have a console login prompt.)
<jrib> dyek: should
<kraetzja> dyek, what you probably need to do is setup virtual terminals
<ownlife> i0n99: Well. kraetzja: I made a good password though! My algorithm is complicated and random!
<kraetzja> technically, absolutely no password is safe from brute forcing
<kraetzja> that being said, it takes a pretty powerful machine to crack a password in realistic time
<seanbrystone> How do I get Nautilus to open something in vim? the Open With context menus work for gvim, but not vim
<jrib> kraetzja: my password has infinitely many characters in it
<katesmith> okay how do I access my windows vista files from ubuntu linux? i still having problems and i cant figure that part out?
<kraetzja> john-michael1, ls | grep x
<faultline> Can anyone tell me how to null the password for kwallet?
<faultline> I am tired of typing it in every time I boot up
<erUSUL> dyek: they do the standar VT1-6 and X on VT7
<jrib> seanbrystone: you would need to open a terminal that ran vim inside
<kraetzja> katesmith, you need ntfs support in your kernel, or loaded via module, and then you mount it to an existing directory (/mnt/windows)
<erUSUL> faultline: maybe #kubuntu has more help for a kde user ?
<seanbrystone> jrib, so i cant do it then? ok
<seanbrystone> but i dont wanna use gvim
<john-michael1> kraetzja: wow, thanks. now if I want to delete those?
<dyek> kraetzja: Thanks! How can I set up VT? I think it used to be the inittab, but I'm not sure with the new init mechanism.
<jrib> seanbrystone: you can, just see gnome-terminal's options (you can run a command)
<sqwertle> Well after using the alternate CD that foobar64 suggested I managed to get the OS installed. However, I cannot boot it. It just hangs on a dead screen. Any ideas?
<Samual> Hey I tried to compile/install gtk+ myself so I could create gtk applications, and well --- Now i'm getting "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "clearlooks"," when attempting to launch programs -- And they lack the clearlooks theme. Also: SVG icons do not display in applications that have that problem, only some do
<seanbrystone> shouldnt be so hard to do though, this is what scares people from linux
<archboxman> I also bought the EVGA card from newegg and didn't say anything about being able to overclock the video card good thing is you are able to overclock the card without the fance box and images the other video card makers came up with to the same specs... lmao at there misleading attempt to sell video cards... same video card different package...
<Samual> Anyone know how to fix this?
<Debian911> Just installed ubuntu server 9.10 - just wondering if I need to do something to compile 'fallocate' as my rtorrent when compiling with --with-posix-fallocate is reporting fallocate as 'no'
<erUSUL> Samual: to create gtk apps you anly have to install the corresponding -dev packages
<dyek> erUSUL: OK. Thanks.
<kop> where to add clocksource=hpet in /etc/default/grub ?
<katesmith> kraetzja can i install ntfs support in my kernel , or loaded via module?
<Samual> erUSUL, indeed well, meh wish I had an undo button ^_^
<erUSUL> kop: where you see "quiet splash" ---> "quiet splash clocksource=hpet"
<kraetzja> katesmith, yup. go to /usr/src/linux, make menuconfig, get to file systems, see if you have support already or not, and in what form
<sqwertle> Once ubuntu is installed is it possible for me to access logs of a failed boot attempt?
<ikonia> whois Samual
<kraetzja> if its already built as a module, you can just modprobe ntfs
<erUSUL> kop: then run sudo update-grub
<kraetzja> and you should be ok to mount
<M0E_lnx> hi all, I have a problem trying to get cpu scaling to work
<M0E_lnx> seems to be stuck @ 3.6ghz
<Samual> erUSUL, so do you know how to fix it then? Heh
<M0E_lnx> I've been able to scale this cpu down in other distros
<katesmith> Okay how would I go to /usr/src/Linux?
<katesmith> it sounds hard to do that
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: do you have the cpufreq applet in the panel ?
<kop> erUSUL, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"clocksource=hpet
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: yes I do
<erUSUL> kop: and close the "
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: click on it; which governor are you using ? ondemand?
<verb3k> erUSUL, thank you very much :)
<kop> erUSUL, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""clocksource=hpet "     ?
<archboxman> M0E_lnx: quit bring over windows terminlogy.....  This is linux cpu scaling is a made up word and why would anyone want to slow down there system??
<erUSUL> kop: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash clocksource=hpet"
<erUSUL> kop: no as i just typed
<kop> erUSUL, tnx much
<erUSUL> verb3k: no problem
<katesmith> kraetzja how would I go to /usr/src/Linux? i never did that before i am bad with computers?
<M0E_lnx> archboxman: I only use this box as a net router, just idles 24/7
<M0E_lnx> it's running kind of hot
<kop> erUSUL, syntax hates me :D
<M0E_lnx> so, I want to slow it down
<erUSUL> kop: :)
<mhall119|work> archboxman: CPU scaling is important for power saving
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: so is ondemand or what?
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: yes
<M0E_lnx> I can set it to whatever I want,
<M0E_lnx> but the freq doesn't change
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: :/ what cpu is this? checked bios settings?
<M0E_lnx> Pentium D 960 BIOS settings are fine
<ALES> ala
<M0E_lnx> I know it scales, using the p4_clockmod module
<M0E_lnx> but ubuntu has acpi-cpufreq loaded
<M0E_lnx> and I can't load p4_clockmod
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: can you paste the output of « sudo cpufreq-info » ?
<vprm> i'm trying to run nvidia... pkg,run, but i can not get nvidia_xconfig to run. i get a msg 'display number are busy'...  anyideas??
<rahduke> I'm having a stupid conky issue, the spacing is messed up with a new script i just added in, can someone help me out (http://pastebin.com/zhwbf4n2) Conkyrc , Screenshot (http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2245/screenshotxg.png)
<rahduke> can someone tell me how to move the sabnzbd thing down
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: is the module loaded ?
<archboxman> mhall119|work: hey still a made up word.... that word came out with windows 2000 when they tried to introduce two cpu's on a motherboard instead of a dual core processor and were dealing with the idea of having to write code for another processor that programs didn't want to ... So the idea your taking about doesn't fit its orginal intention...
<demonata> any one help me? got ubuntu server running but it wont recognize the two empty drives i have??
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: lsmod shows no acpi-cpufreq loaded
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: lsmod | grep p4 ; if not do « sudo modprobe p4-clockmod »
<M0E_lnx> here is my cpufreq-info http://pastie.org/865659
<jefimenko> i have two monitors, each with a different subpixel order. is there a way to set the subpixel order differently each monitor?
<M0E_lnx> root@vlhost-desktop:/home/vlhost# lsmod | grep p4
<M0E_lnx> nls_cp437               5372  1
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: « sudo modprobe p4-clockmod »
<jefimenko> ubuntu provides a subpixel order setting in System -> Preferences -> Appearance under the "Fonts" tab in the "Details" button
<jefimenko> but this sets it globally
<M0E_lnx> FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): Device or resource busy
<jefimenko> i need to set it separately for each monitor
<yax51> hello...I need some assistance anyone willing to give me a hand?
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: weel we know why it does not go down current policy: frequency should be within 3.60 GHz and 3.60 GHz.
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: so, how do we change that?
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: if you cnage governor to powersave ?
<archboxman> to get the clock speed to slow down was to be done in the bios , but this costed more money for a board that supported stepping down clock speed of a cpu...???
<rahduke> come on people, noone in this room uses conky??
<rahduke> I find that hard to believe
<archboxman> rahduke: I use conky
<archboxman> rahduke: whats up..
<rahduke> awesome
<rahduke> archboxman: I'm having a stupid conky issue, the spacing is messed up with a new script i just added in, can someone help me out (http://pastebin.com/zhwbf4n2) Conkyrc , Screenshot (http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2245/screenshotxg.png)
<yax51> anyone know anything about installing audio drivers? I can't seem to get it working, and the forums havent been much help...
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: http://pastie.org/865669 new cpufreq-info after changing governor to powersave
<rahduke> i just need to move down my sabnzbd section alil bit
<rudy986> join #ubuntu-it
<Debian911> Just installed ubuntu server 9.10 - just wondering if I need to do something to compile 'fallocate' as my rtorrent when compiling with --with-posix-fallocate is reporting fallocate as 'no'
<M0E_lnx> something screwed up in the policy definitions?
<Phoenix|Away> does anyone in here know why grub breaks whenever i power down the computer, but not if i just do a reset?
<Blue1> Phoenix|Away: corrupt boot block?
<Blue1> Phoenix|Away: bios not set properly
<Purpley> What is the lost+found folder in all the partitions I format?
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: :( can you unload acpi-cpufreq
<Yyharssargyhaell> Blue1, I was thinking corrupt boot block as well. >_>
<erUSUL> ?
<archboxman> rahduke: are you trying to move the images around in concky??
<rahduke> archboxman: do you see? its just spaced up to high
<kop> erUSUL, update ?
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: then load  « sudo modprobe p4-clockmod »
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: no...
<erUSUL> kop: ?
<kop> erUSUL, nm
<n> hola
<Phoenix|Away> well i started with an xp machine and set up a dual boot with ubuntu
<rahduke> archboxman: i just want to move the SABNZBd section down a lil bit so its not covering my weather section
<erUSUL> !es | n
<archboxman> need to add space ok hold on just did this last week
<ubottu> n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Phoenix|Away> now whenever i power it off i have to use a live cd to fix grub
<M0E_lnx> erUSUL: oot@vlhost-desktop:/home/vlhost# modprobe -r acpi-cpufreq
<M0E_lnx> FATAL: Module acpi_cpufreq not found.
<rahduke> archboxman: thanks so much
<kop> erUSUL, was ment for term , too many windows open :D
<Yyharssargyhaell> Phoenix|Away, obviously you installed Ubuntu after Windows?
<Guest16667> hello
<Phoenix|Away> yes
<archboxman> rahduke: my concky is a bit more complex will explain
<rahduke> archboxman: I'm sure, this is just a really basic setup
<Guest16667> we are the world haiti is veri nice
<thetemple> hi
<thetemple> need some help
<Guest16667> hi
<Yyharssargyhaell> !ask | thetemple
<ubottu> thetemple: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<archboxman> rahduke: yes just how do the call to space in the conky file..
<Blue1> Purpley: i think lost found has something to do with the filecheck (fsck) programme - don't quote me
<erUSUL> M0E_lnx: i see is compiled in... you are stuck with this situation. you make a bug report in launchpad
<rahduke> archboxman: thats my issue, i dunno what to change
<archboxman> rahduke: hold on
<yax51> who knows anything about installing audio drivers....I can't seem to get it to work.....
<erUSUL> !bugs | M0E_lnx
<ubottu> M0E_lnx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Phoenix|Away> Yyharssargyhaell: yes, i installed ubuntu after xp
<archboxman> rahduke: I got it
<M0E_lnx> will do
<Mathuin> I really like Ubuntu Netbook Remix.  It detected all the devices on my Eees (700 and 1000) and an Acer Aspire One.  The only hiccup I saw was not wanting swap on the 700, took me a second to figure out hwo to disable it -- other than that, this has been pretty keen so far!
<M0E_lnx> thanks
<Yyharssargyhaell> Phoenix|Away, yeah, I saw.
<erik__> I'm having some problem with Ubuntu failsafe X "running in low graphics mode" .. Does anyone have any pointers to docs?
<Yyharssargyhaell> Thanks tho
<rahduke> archboxman: awesome, share your genius! Please!
<Phoenix|Away> so ive tried reinstalling the entire system, and it the same. i even got a brand-new hard drive
<Purpley> Oh ok
<Blue1> Mathuin: i had problems with the netbook remix and the wireless lan on my acer
<bmnb> hi
<dstaubsauger> erik__: what exactly did you do what made ubuntu switch to the failsafe mode?
<Purpley> What is the syntax for chmod to allow only me to access a partition?
<bmnb> you are stupit
<Mathuin> Blue1: which Acer?  I was frankly worried about wireless -- it's the open-source bugaboo for laptops -- but this was awesome in its jfwishness.
<Blue1> Mathuin: i had to backport then it worked
<Debian911> hmmm " * could not access PID file for rsync"
<archboxman> rahduke: {voffset } controls the postion of the up and down screen , and {alingr or center } controls the the alignment on the screen left or right  or the screen or in the center...
<funkiwan> erUSUL: any chance you can help me debug my current raid setup?
<erik__> dstaubsauger, :-) ooh this and that. The problem is I want to figure out what went wrong...
<bmnb> go to the shit
<dstaubsauger> erik__: what exactly? installed a new graphics driver?
<Blue1> Mathuin: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152
<erUSUL> funkiwan: weak chances; i do not run a raid myself... maybe #ubuntu-server has more people
<archboxman> rahduke: line from my conky
<archboxman> rahduke: ${voffset -8} ${alignr 125}${font Space Age:size=26}${color #0984A5}${time %I:%M%P}${font}${color}
<funkiwan> erUSUL: thanks for the rec. will try.
<bmnb> you are a shit
<lojack> Can anyone help me...I'm trying to edit the message that's displayed in the screen at the login prompt in runlevel 3.  I don't know which config file holds that message.
<rahduke> archboxman: voffest doesnt seem to do anything.... I changed mine from -5 to -8 and it doesnt movie
<rahduke> *move
<bmnb> no
<Mathuin> Blue1:  very nice.  I do wish the Firefox had come preconfigured to waste as little screen real estate as possible, but I can fuss with that myself -- there's a bunch of blog entries on that.
<bmnb> yes mum
<katesmith> okay someone told me it is different in my situation since i am using wubi, how do I access my windows vista files from wubi?
<wahben> Hi Ubuntu community & Montreal Ubuntuers! Anyone knows in which folder Google Chrome scans for plugins (Flash in particular?)
<Blue1> lojack boot up message or system messages -- system messages arre in /var/log/messages
<katesmith> it is more complicated i was told
<archboxman> rahduke: its about a total of 600 to bottom of the screen you need to move it more then a few spaces ...
<bmnb> hola me llamo justin soy de españa
<Blue1> !es | bmnb
<ubottu> bmnb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tim__> how do you configure wine to play windows games?
<yax51> can anyone assist me in installing my audio drivers?
<lojack> Blue1: Good question.  Its the message displayed at the login prompt for a Ubuntu livecd -- runlevel 3.
<yax51> anyone? bueler........bueler.......
<lojack> Blue1: Like a banner.  "Welcome to Ubuntu ... "
<bmnb> sorry i dont understand
<Blue1> lojack: if you are booted off a live cd -- the answer is -- I don't know -- but it will NOT write to a hard drive - that I know
<thetemple> basically I had an old mac g4 lying around so I decided to try out ubuntu on it, this is the first time I have ever used a linux distro. I'm an avid mac user but know nothing of code or anything like that I just use the mac because it works for me. Anyhow I can only get 800 x 600 res out of my tv and I cannot change the resolution to something higher eg. 1360 x 768 also the sound isn't working any ideas?
<LjL> bmnb: quit it
<bmnb> yo soy español
<lojack> Blue1: I'm remastering a livecd.  I want to change the banner though.
<mhall119|work> thetemple: I never got video drivers to work with PPC ubuntu
<archboxman> rahduke: negitive numbers move it closer together postive numbers move it apart..
<bmnb> eres una mierda
<Purpley> Hey guys I have to copy 39.6 gigabytes to a ext4 partition, Im getting about 3.2 MB per second is there a way to make it faster?
<sda_> Hi all, I'm Stefano in Erasmus from Denmark. I have an Asus F3jp, it's a very good computer, but it has some problem with the fan support and ATI powermanagment, I read the Ati power managment will be fix in the kernel to come, but the general fan always goes at full speed! can you help me? If i turn off the bluethoot the led doesn't turn off and i have to send a command to it. I see asus_laptop asus_atk0110 and asus_led modules.
<Blue1> thetemple: do lspci | grep VGA
<KB1JWQ> Purpley: How're you copying it?
<katesmith> i hope someone can help me , okay someone told me it is different in my situation since i am using wubi, how do I access my windows vista files from wubi?
<vprm> i can get nvidia-xconfig to work.. i keep getting msg 'display number is busy...'   help ....
<thetemple> Blue1: thetemple: do lspci | grep VGA ?
<rahduke> archboxman: that did it! just had to change negative to positive
<rahduke> archboxman: thanks so much man
<Blue1> KB1JWQ: copying....what?
<archboxman> rahduke: I know just a little programming
<archboxman> rahduke: want to see my conky :)
<ZykoticK9> katesmith, it is my impression that you can't -- i could be wrong, i certainly don't use Wubi
<Purpley> KB1JWQ, Just copy and paste
<rahduke> archboxman: sure
<KB1JWQ> Blue1: ?
<sqwertle> I've managed to get ubuntu installed on my laptop using the text interface, but I cannot get ubuntu to boot. I'm not being given any error messages at all.
<Blue1> the temple type in:  lspci | grep VGA
<KB1JWQ> Purpley: Ah, that may have something to do with it.  I'd use rsync to do the transfer I suspecdt.
<Blue1> like this lspci | grep VGA
<Blue1> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Mathuin> KB1JWQ: any chance you use Ubuntu with ham radio?  I'm wondering specifically about stuff that directly interfaces with a rig like a logger or satellite tracker.
<plooooop> hi all
<KB1JWQ> Mathuin: Not personally, but two months ago there was a whole issue on it from Linux Journal.
<Blue1> Mathuin: that's a brian question
<archboxman> rahduke: http://imagebin.org/88529
<Some_Person> I've got GRUB problems: It reboots after saying "GRUB loading stage2". I am using Karmic with GRUB 1.
<rahduke> archboxman: pretty badass
<Mathuin> KB1JWQ: figures.  Normally I use FreeBSD, but this UNR is working pretty well, so I was goign to give it a chance.
<thetemple> Blue1: why am I doing that? Please bare with me, I'm completely clueless when it comes to things like this
<thetemple> I'm typing this in the terminal right?
<KB1JWQ> Mathuin: Yeah, I hear ya. :-)  I'm a FBSD guy myself.
<Blue1> thetemple: to find out what video card you have
<archboxman> rahduke: hey change the colors to match your theme..
<bluelaguna> I'm currently teaching a class on compiling programs from source on Linux.  What's a good example of a program that you'd want to compile rather than install the package?
<svoden> hello. i'm trying to find the file menu.lst in my Ubuntu 9.10 installation
<archboxman> rahduke: you can also add fonts to chane the font..my latest one has been changed
<rahduke> archboxman: I don't know color codes well enough to find the color im looking for
<Blue1> bluelaguna: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=174
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > svoden
<ubottu> svoden, please see my private message
<rahduke> archboxman: i like my fonts, just wanna change the color
<Mathuin> bluelaguna: something you need to modify to do something new. :-)  You could use ESR's "fetchmail" as an example from Cathedral and the Bazaar...
<archboxman> rahduke: install gcolor2 for gnome.. :)
<thetemple> Blue: 'Ispci: command not found
<archboxman> rahduke: do you have gimp installed??
<aliciapg> does anyone know if it is possible to continue a partially rendered file in kdenlive?
<Blue1> thetemple what happens if you do:  man lspci
<conb123> Why does the option in login screen to automatically choose a login user always cause .ICEAuthority to corrupt, I have had this issue for a long time now, shouldn't they have fixed it by now?
<thetemple> Blue1: no manual entry for Ispci
<rahduke> archboxman: yup i do
<bluelaguna> Blue1: heh, did you write that app?
<aliciapg> does anyone know if it is possible to continue a partially rendered file in kdenlive?
<archboxman> rahduke: you could just open the image your using as a background and select the eyedrop image and it will match the color for you... I don't use gimp it is more for a whole editing studio instead of just picking a color..
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > aliciapg
<ubottu> aliciapg, please see my private message
<thetemple> What should I do now?
<Some_Person> Which key goes to the menu if you have hiddenmenu enabled on GRUB 1?
<rahduke> gotcha, thanks.... I'm actually running into another issue now....
<infecto> vdpau dont work for me :(
<infecto> any tips how to run vdpau?
<smknight> look at one of the over 9000 tutorials
<ZykoticK9> infecto, are you trying with mplayer?
<infecto> ZykoticK9: yep
<Purpley> Can someone give me the syntax of rsync for locally copying files
<michal__> :)
<ZykoticK9> infecto, have you added the mplayer-vdpau PPA?
<sda_> Hi all, I'm Stefano in Erasmus from Denmark. I have an Asus F3jp, it's a very good computer, but it has some problem with the fan support and ATI powermanagment, I read the Ati power managment will be fix in the kernel to come, but the general fan always goes at full speed! can you help me? If i turn off the bluethoot the led doesn't turn off and i have to send a command to it. I see asus_laptop asus_atk0110 and asus_led modules.
<Abyss_> Ugh
<infecto> ZykoticK9: neee, i was searching this
<Abyss_> Xchat.
<infecto> ZykoticK9: some tip?
 * Abyss_ installs wine then gets mIRC
<ZykoticK9> infecto, starting point https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Purpley> Can someone give me the syntax of rsync for locally copying files
<Neobium-tin> Ahhh, good ol` superconductor
<iceroot> Purpley: rsync source target
<mrmookie> hello
<linxeh> iceroot: typically one uses -av on that
<iceroot> linxeh: ah yes
<sqwertle> I seem to be having trouble booting Ubuntu. After the GRUB menu once I've selected to boot Ubuntu it shows a flashing underscore for a moment then shows a dead screen. Windows is booting perfectly fine.
<mrmookie> it seems I'm having an issue with mountall, I cannot use the recovery console because I get the mountall: cancelled error.. anyone?
<mrmookie> seems I cannot VI either because of the same mountall bug
<Mathuin> mrmookie: could your filesystems be mounted read-only?  You may have to fsck them before remounting them read-write.
<Some_Person> I need help with my grub
<tim__> what does the term cd into a directory mean??
<Ljorring> is it true, that there exists a background/wallpaper, that displays an aquarium with moving fish?
<Purpley> I get skipping directory when I copy a file with rsync? what do i do
<Neobium-tin> tim__
<Some_Person> I'm still using grub1 on karmic, and right now it reboots after saying "grub loading stage 2" (or something similar, this is from memory)
<infecto> ZykoticK9: add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<ZykoticK9> infecto, with sudo yes
<infecto> ZykoticK9: added this long time a go :) and dont see any mplayer-vdpau
<Bosch> Üdv mindenki!
<Neobium-tin> It stands for Change Directory its used int the terminal much the same as cmd in windows
<mrmookie> mathuin: it seems everything is fine.. I can read or write just fine.. I just cannot use vi or the recovery console.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/456806
<infecto> ZykoticK9: i do this from root, yes.
<erik__> is there an very easy way to install an PXE server what will boot machines with the Ubuntu installer?
<Debian911> why the hell isn't fallocate abled
<mrmookie> seems that's my issue but it's more than 6 months old
<Debian911> in ubuntu server 9.10
<Debian911> 64bit
<tim__> what does cd into a directory mean????
<Neobium-tin> It stands for Change Directory its used int the terminal much the same as cmd in windows
<Mathuin> Looks like it's committed, though.  No way you can reinstall, right?
<ZykoticK9> infecto, does "apt-cache policy mplayer" show as the PPA version?  What error are you getting?
<mrmookie> mathuin: same after reinstall
<infecto> ZykoticK9: 2:1.0~rc3+svn20091207-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa11
<mrmookie> can't use vi or the recovery console
<Mathuin> mrmookie: fascinating.  what happens if you kill the mountall process first?
<infecto> ZykoticK9: no errror, just mplayer using 70% cpu playing mkv :) hd
<Mathuin> Or you can't even get to do that without the console, can you.
<mrmookie> nope
<mrmookie> a maintenance shell will be started but it doesn't accept the correct password..
<Some_Person> I need help. I'm still using grub1 on karmic, and right now it reboots after saying "grub loading stage 2" (or something similar, this is from memory)
<mrmookie> if I reboot it allows me to login but it's worthless
<Mathuin> Right.
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ZykoticK9> infecto, and if you try with gl output does the cpu usage go up by about 10%?
<RuyRuyRuy> nickserv
<RuyRuyRuy> #nickserv
<RuyRuyRuy> .nickserv
<infecto> ZykoticK9: g1? explain.
<infecto>  please
<RuyRuyRuy> !nickserv
<aliciapg> RuyRuyRuy: what are you trying to do?
<ZykoticK9> infecto, gL as in open
<infecto> gl yep, sry bad terminal font
<infecto> ZykoticK9: crash on gl
<RuyRuyRuy> tryin to register nick but dont remember commands
<KeLeMo> join #ubuntu-br
<sqwertle> I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu. After the GRUB menu once I've selected to boot Ubuntu it shows a flashing underscore in the upper left hand corner then goes to a black screen. Windows is working perfectly fine though. I have no idea what to do.
<Some_Person> sebsebseb: That doesn't say anything about if my system reboots after it says "loading stage 2"
<infecto> ZykoticK9: gl2 70%
<ZykoticK9> infecto, try xv then
<Mathuin> Whoa, Empathy is crazy.  It makes the window wide when I type something long.
<sqwertle> I have no idea what to do.
<sebsebseb> Some_Person: ok
<niedalry> anyone here been having problems with firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu?
<Purpley> I get skipping directory when I copy a file with rsync? what do i do
<infecto> ZykoticK9: same
<aliciapg> RuyRuyRuy: isn't it /msg NickServ
<ZykoticK9> infecto, are you using cli with the "-vo" switch or some GUI?
<Mathuin> I imagine it's "/msg nickserv register password"...
<infecto> ZykoticK9: no gui. -vo x11 xv vdpau
<infecto> all the same result :(
<sine^> ok how do i kill a process
<mib_mib> yo guys, when i do locate 'foo' it says locate not found, where is updatedb located?
<mib_mib> i can't find it
<sine^> kill -9 pid or somthing
<sine^> skype has bugged out
<sine^> damn gui
<maco> mib_mib: try slocate or mlocate, maybe?
<Kylax> Anybody here into comic books? If so can you explain to me what a "Back Issue comic" is?
<mib_mib> i tried find / -iname updatedb
<Mathuin> Okay, see you guys around...
<ZykoticK9> infecto, try "mplayer -vo vdpau $FILENAME" and see if the output gives any sort of error
<mib_mib> its a new installation of ubuntu
<sine^> back issue is an old one that is still available
<mib_mib> maco: those aren't found either, do i need to install locate? or just run updatedb?
<sine^> like when you subscribe to a magazine they also offer back issues to a certain date
<RuyRuyRuy> cool thnx for yur help
<Kylax> Anybody here into comic books? If so can you explain to me what a "Back Issue comic" is?
<jongbergs> hi, i have a problem of changing the screen resolution of karmic, i'm stuck with 800x600 resolution, remove and installed xserver-xorg but to no avail..
<Kylax> soz
<Purpley> I get skipping directory when I copy a file with rsync? what do i do
<sebsebseb> jongbergs: Have you got a graphics card driver installed?
<blakkheim> Purpley: man rsync
<sebsebseb> jongbergs: Which card?
<Esben_S> I have a weird problem, my bluetooth dongle doesn't connect when I boot my system, I have to unplug it and replug it for it to connect... does anyone know if there is a command that I can use to connect it so I don't have to do it manually?
<maco> mib_mib: er... is mlocate installed? locate should point to it
<RuyRuyRuy> does anyone know how to transfer files via ethernet  between two ubuntu systems?
<malifal> mib_mib: which updatedb
<Some_Person> I need help. I'm still using grub1 on karmic, and right now it reboots after saying "grub loading stage 2" (or something similar, this is from memory)
<jongbergs> sebsebseb: should i be concerned on the model of my graphics card?, it's a laptop.
<infecto> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/393590/
<sqwertle> Where can I find a list of video drivers supported by Ubuntu?
<infecto> ZykoticK9: no error :)
<sine^> how do i kill a process
<sebsebseb> jongbergs: Well there may be a graphics card driver available in system > administration > hardware drivers  if so by installing it there will probably be more resolutions available
<mib_mib> malifal: returns nothing, i guess updatedb isn't installed either
<mib_mib> malifal: do i need to apt-get locate?
<ZykoticK9> infecto, that seems to be working!?
<infecto> ZykoticK9: so, why its used 80% cpu? :)
<erUSUL> sine^: pkill processname
<maco> mib_mib: locate should be set up as using mlocate as its alternative and updatedb should be using updatedb.mlocate. if you dont have those, install mlocate
<ZykoticK9> infecto, personally I notice able to 10% cpu drop betwen vdpau and opengl - that's it.  Not sure why it's the same on your system.  Sorry man, I have no ideas for ya.  Best of luck.
<malifal> mib_mib: mine is part of mlocate, /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate
<mib_mib> maco:  okay i installed mlocate
<malifal> mib_mib: /usr/bin/updatedb is just a sym link to it
<erUSUL> !undelete
<infecto> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ZykoticK9> infecto, s/able to/about
<kerebrus> Is there an easy to use tool to remove a partition on a secondary hard drive?
<sqwertle> Has anyone ever heard of any issues with the "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD" with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> gparted
<jongbergs> sebsebseb: i haven't figured out to look on it under hardware drivers. if however it won't resolve the issue, what could be another way to fix it?
<erUSUL> !intel | sqwertle
<ubottu> sqwertle: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> jongbergs: I don't know
<sebsebseb> !xorg | jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<njbair> My nvidia driver stopped working, so I got a new nvidia graphics card and it still doesn't work. What can I do software-wise to locate the problem?
<mib_mib> okay after installing locate and mlocate, my updatedb is not a symlink to /etc/alternatives/updatedb
<jongbergs> sebsebseb: thanks, i'll try the link you sent me..
<sebsebseb> jongbergs: well you may have to install a driver in another way, depending on your card
<sebsebseb> !ati | jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mib_mib> malifal: so i should change my updatedb symlink now from /etc/alternatives/updatedb to /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate right?
<sqwertle> erUSUL: These all assume that I have access to Ubuntu at all, I can't boot whatsoever, but I believe that this could be a video issue.
<malifal> mib_mib: that is the sym link
<malifal> mib_mib: update-alternatives --config updatedb
<erUSUL> sqwertle: you can not boot into recovery mode ?
<sebsebseb> jongbergs: ok well good luck
<malifal> mib_mib: /etc/alternatives/updatedb: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate'
<sqwertle> erUSUL: I can't boot into anything that isn't Windows.
<duclam> hello guys
<erUSUL> sqwertle: any error message?
<mib_mib> malifal:  what does update-alternatives do?
<jongbergs> sebsebseb: thanks
<duclam> anyone using ubuntu on HP laptop?
<sqwertle> erUSUL: I believe that while installing from usb and it was still echoing the process, it flashed very breifly but something about MTRR allocation or configuration
<malifal> mib_mib: sorry its'  update-alternatives --config locate
<malifal> !update-alternatives
<duclam> i have some trouble with the nVidia driver
<malifal> dang
<erUSUL> mib_mib: it manages the alternatives. (programas that provide the same service like java; awk; locate sh; etc )
<kerebrus> duclam what kinds of trouble with nvidia drivers?
<erUSUL> sqwertle: so whaen you choose ubuntu in grub menu what happens?
<malifal> mib_mib: it lets you choose an alternative for similar apps like which mail server to use or ftp server by default
<sqwertle> erUSUL: It shows an underscore flashing in the upper left hand corner for a few moments then goes entirely black.
<mib_mib> malifal ah okay nice, thanks,  i set my default to mlocate now
<mib_mib> malifal: do i need to do mlocate then or will locate use mlocate
<erUSUL> sqwertle: the same if you choose recovery mode ?
<sqwertle> erUSUL: Yes.
<duclam> well i installed ubuntu karmic and did all the updates and everything, once i activate the latest driver under hardware, my screen divided up into 8 portions
<duclam> isn't that weird?
<hsunda3> Firefox on my Windows box just told me there's an update to 3.6 (from 3.5.8 that I had) ... Can I expect Ubuntu to say the same thing ...or should I wait till next Ubuntu release to see that update?
<malifal> mib_mib: locate should now be a sym link to mlocate, that's the whole idea of update-alternatives
<Linux0000> Does anyone know how to make 10.04 create and use a xorg.conf file?
<mib_mib> malifal: ah okay yeah, so /usr/bin/locate is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/locate which is a symlink to /usr/bin/mlocate
<mib_mib> malifal: crazy
<erUSUL> sqwertle: can you press "shift" while in the menu to enter edit mode ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot ) and remove the quiet and splash words from the kernel line then boot and see what happens ?
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | Linux0000
<ubottu> Linux0000: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mib_mib> malifal: thanks!
<duclam> kerebrus has you heard of this problem before?
<malifal> mib_mib: sure
<Linux0000> sebsebseb: Thanks
<sebsebseb> Linux0000: np
<sqwertle> erUSUL:  I'll give it a try right now.
<Purpley> I get skipping directory when I copy a file with rsync? what do i do anyone know?
<hsunda3> Purpley: What do you mean by "you get skipping directory"?
<kerebrus> duclam no, ive never seen a monitor split into 8 portions, can you open your xorg.conf file
<Purpley> the command I enter is "sudo rsync /home/zac/Desktop/Mythbusters.Season.1-6/ /media/eec651d7-64b2-4131-b5e3-8255f9ada2ea/Movies/
<erUSUL> sqwertle: so shift it is to enter edit mode remove the two wros then ctrl + x to boot
<duclam> yes i can
<Purpley> skipping directory . thats exactly what it says
<kerebrus> duclam can you pastebin them and send me the link
<duclam> sure give me a sec
<goomba> i have a basic linux question.....how do i launch a process from xterm that wont quit when i also quit xterm
<nissl> hi
<mib_mib> how are people liking ubuntu 9.10?
<sqwertle> erUSUL:  MTRR .... (moving to fast to read) black screen
<malifal> goomba: program &
<kerebrus> mib_mib I like it, havent had any real problems with it
<erUSUL> goomba: use « nohup command & » or the disown built in. also you can use GNU screen
<erUSUL> sqwertle: anything else?
<erUSUL> !screen | goomba
<ubottu> goomba: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<goomba> ah that nohup worked erUSUL thanks
<sqwertle> erUSUL:  As in? It shows quite a bit of informaiton that is also moving a bit to quickly to catch as it loads, but that MTRR is the last line before the neverending black screen
<duclam> kerebrus --> http://pastebin.ca/1834637
<anvo> Does anybody how to concatenate 10 tiff files using tiffcp, in order then to convert that file to pdf images?
<Some_Person> I need help. I'm still using grub1 on karmic, and right now it reboots after saying "grub loading stage 2" (or something similar, this is from memory)
<hsunda3> Anyone ? Firefox automatically updated to 3.6 on my Windows box, why doesn't that happen on Ubuntu ..I am stuck on 3.5.8 ..?
<Purpley> I get skipping directory when I copy a file with rsync? what do i do anyone know?
<nissl> I have some trouble with my samsung nc10 anybody here with ideas: my mouse is running vertical over the screen and i cant control it .. what could it be?
<hsunda3> Purpley: If you mean the directory is not being copied, I think you need to provide an option to rsync recursively, -r or something
<erUSUL> sqwertle: so again you are in a black screen with blinking cursosr ? :/
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok today I fiddled with my webcam and got the audio to record. Somehow I didnt have the right input selected for recording before. Now I just need something that can edit ogv video that cheese records. I tried kdenlive and avidemux in my 9.04 installation. Kden has no audio and avidemux fails to load the file. Any others?
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, short answer -- Ubuntu doesn't update versions, unless there is a security fix -- use a PPA or backports if you want to upgrade programs
<sqwertle> erUSUL: Well the blinking cursor is only for a few moments, the black screen is without such cursor, but yes.
<fuge> I have a pinnacle pctv pro card but it can not find any station http://paste.ubuntu.com/393547/
<thetemple> I have an ati rage 128 card, defaulting to 800x600 how do I change xorg.conf to a different resolution?
<kerebrus> duclam brb
<thetemple> or can I use Xrandr?
<svoden> i edited the etc/default/grub file. But it's not letting me save it. Says I don't have permission
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: ah .. so where do I find instructions for installing Firefox 3.6 on Karmic?
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-stable-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<erUSUL> sqwertle: really dunno what to do next. if it is a mtrr problem you can check BIOS settings?
<LinuxGuy2009> hsunda3: You can always download the newest firefox from the mozilla site.
<sqwertle> urUSUL: have access to the BIOS settings, I'm not even sure how to deal with the MTRR thing.
<hsunda3> LinuxGuy2009: The last time I tried that, first, none of the plugins worked, second, noobody was able to provide any instructions on how to change the default browser (clicking on links anywhere would still make it open in the old Firefox) .. apparently "download from website and install" is a Windows way of doing things, not Ubuntu
<erUSUL> sqwertle: neither do I. there a couple of kernel parameters related but it will just blindly try them ...
<LinuxGuy2009> hsunda3: No actually its just a matter of end user learning the tools.
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: Cool, thanks for the link .. the link says "Firefox 3.6 stable" .. what does stable mean?
<LinuxGuy2009> hsunda3: stable means it works.
<Purpley> How do i copy a folder with rsync from one partition to another?
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, there is also a Daily Build PPA out there
<sqwertle> erUSUL: It appears to say MTRR Allocation Failed
<hsunda3> LinuxGuy2009: True . just that Ubuntu is not the place to learn, Ubuntu is more targetted for users who just do things the way the Ubuntu devs want them to, as in install from repositories only etc
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: nah that's ok, I have used your link and got it working :) Thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> hsunda3: Ubuntu is anything you want it to be.
<erUSUL> sqwertle: lets google that ...
<sqwertle> erUSUL: I currently am
<nissl> someone here with a samsung nc 10 or similar?
<Purpley> How do i copy a folder with rsync from one partition to another?
<enquora> I have a 9.10 server installation with GRUB2 that has stopped autobooting from GRUB menu. Any suggestions on debugging?
<talalism> hi 2 all linux users
<erUSUL> sqwertle: this are the related kernel options http://paste.ubuntu.com/393600/
<nissl> hi tala
<morphix> Purpley: rync -av /source/directory /destination/directory/
<linxeh> talalism: what about us MacOSX and Solaris users ?
<talalism> i want 2 install ZTE 3G modem on my linux ... haw i can do that ??
<nissl> hm just plug it in i think
<LinuxGuy2009> Kdenlive has no sound but does have video, pitivi has no video but does have sound, avidemux fails completely. God Im like almost ready to go buy Windows 7 this sucks.
<talalism> right now i found a way 2 connect internet using my mobilephone
<nissl> which linux u use tala?
<sqwertle> erUSUL: None of the commands seem to even be recognized.
<nissl> i mean which dist
<erUSUL> sqwertle: for what i gather it should no cause black screen only slow performance. can you try to remove quiet and splash but add vga=791    (791 is 1024x768@16bit ) ???
<talalism> ubuntu gnome 9.10
<nissl> network manager is installed?
<erUSUL> sqwertle: the things i pasted are kernel parameters that you can put where quiet and splash are (in grub menu)
<erUSUL> sqwertle: but lets try vga first
<sqwertle> erUSUL: Ah, it has to be a specific location... vga?
<talalism> yes ... ver 7,996
<nissl> wah xchat is so ugly
<erUSUL> sqwertle: yes vga=791 see my previous lines
<kerebrus> duclam http://pastebin.ca/1834666 copy that over your existing xorg.conf and log out and relogin
<talalism> yes ... ver 7,996
<duclam> k let me try :)
<f43> hi
<nissl> i use a huawei umts modem and it runs by plug n play
<talalism> on linux !!
<sqwertle> erUSUL: It appears to have attempted to make a difference, but ultimately failed with a black screen.
<nissl> i dont have to install or configure anything
<nissl> shure
<erUSUL> sqwertle: what is native resolution of your screen ?
<t3chkommie> <--having flash problems... cant click on anything. anyone know the work around?
<sqwertle> erUSUL: Gr.... let me check.
<duclam> kerebrus i'll be right back
<lopeze> Hey. Before Karmic was released the sound option allowed one to choose Ogg, ALSA, and other stuff. Now I'm problems with programs conflciting. How can I set karmic to use primarily ALSA?
<nissl> flashplugin-installer installed?
<kerebrus> duclam ok you might need to lower the resolution on the line I added
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<t3chkommie> ya i can play flahs just fin.. but my buttons dont work.
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: Are you still there? I followed your instructions, and all I have now is a "Special transitional package for firefox 3.6" but none of the real stuff .. what do I do after following the instructions on the link you sent?
<svoden> trying to save etc/default/grub says i need owner permissions, how do i get?
<t3chkommie> zykoticK0: wil that work for 64 bit systems?
<iceroot> !sudo | svoden
<ubottu> svoden: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, yes
<t3chkommie> ok thanks!
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, not sure man...  I can try in a VM if you'd like.
<sparky_> hi
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: oh wait I think I need to do a apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade following that
<sparky_> How do I install AIM?
<sqwertle> erUSUL: 1366:768
<nissl> which irc client is better than xchat? this is so  wwuuah
<nissl> spark?try pidgin
<nissl> narf
<hsunda3> nissl: if you are bold enough, you can try irssi :)
<iceroot> nissl: irssi
<nissl> hehe thanks
<nissl> ill try
<goomba> i <3 konversation
 * erUSUL well irssi is arguabily uglier than xchat .... we who use it do not do it for its beauty though
<iceroot> nissl: http://geek.j2solutions.net/shots/irssi-theme.jpg
<sqwertle> erUSUL: Is it now?
<iceroot> erUSUL: a cli is always looking better then a gui ;)
<erUSUL> sqwertle: hold on chacking something
<erUSUL> checking*
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6 worked for me?
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: and guess what, it lost the java plug in that it had earlier :(
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, just reinstall your java plugin
<dany_> hi all
<sandrew_> howdy
<dany_> does anyone know how can I know if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bits?
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: how do I do that? dpkg-reconfigure sun-java6-plugin doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> dany_, uname -m
<erUSUL> dany_: uname -m
<nissl> re
<dany_> i686
<dany_> what means?
<sqwertle> should this be in place of quiet splash?
<ZykoticK9> dany_, that's 32
<dany_> uhm got it
<sqwertle> oh, excuse me
<dany_> ZykoticK9: I have a 64 bit cpu, is it better 32 or 64 on it?
<erUSUL> sqwertle: try vga=ask
<sandrew_> Can somebody let me know where transmission saves torrent files (version 1.06). Got a full HD, so I will need to relocate them.
<iceroot> dany_: dpkg --print-architecture
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, after installing ff3.6 how did you start it?
<ZykoticK9> dany_, that's really up to you!  do you have more then 4G of memory?
<nissl> thanks 4 this tip but i mean a gui irc like xchat ?
<dany_> ZykoticK9:  no
<sqwertle> erUSUL: "Legacy 'ask' paramter no longer supported"
<ZykoticK9> dany_, then 32 is probably "easier"
<sqwertle> erUSUL: "Error: You need to load the kernel first"
<Hathadar> I want to remote into my server from windows using plink and send a start/stop command to transmission-daemon.  I have ssh setup.  How do I force commands to run without using sudo?
<dany_> iceroot: it says i386 but with uname -m i686 asd
<dany_> ZykoticK9: Easier?
<hsunda3> ZykoticK9: I did what you did, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade. This removed my old firefox, and all references now point to new firefox. This new firefox doesn't have Java plugin. Do I report this as a bug or what?
<emj> Hathadar, force commands?
<iceroot> dany_: yes, dpkg is telling you what the software is, uname is telling you what the cpu can handle on that architecture
<emj> Hathadar, never mind..
<sergio> bcm
<ZykoticK9> hsunda3, perhaps reverting back to old firefox is a better idea?  don't think there is an integrated way to report bugs from PPA installs of programs.
<Hathadar> well, maybe not that.  I want to have the automated batch job execute commands that require root access without having to manually punch in my password.
<t3chkommie> zykoticK0: THANKS for the link. sofar so good! i wouldnt have thought to look in the i386 folder on a x64 system. thanks
<dany_> iceroot: then i686 is 64bit?
<ZykoticK9> t3chkommie, glad to help
<iceroot> dany_: no
<iceroot> dany_: amd64 is 64bit
<malifal> hsunda3: what version of ubuntu are you running
<erUSUL> dany_: no ; i686 --< 32 bits || x86_64 --> 64 bits
<iceroot> dany_: i686 is 32bit
<hsunda3> malifal: 9.10
<iceroot> dany_: and your system architecutre is i386
<Omerta> i thought i386 is 32 bits
 * dany_ is now confused
<iceroot> Omerta: it is
<erUSUL> Omerta: yes it is
<hsunda3> malifal: ZykoticK9 I removed and am now reinstalling sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugins package .. I am desperately praying firefox-3.6 now recognizes it atleast
<Omerta> why use i686 then?
<erUSUL> Omerta: i386 is more generic than i686
<Omerta> i see
<malifal> hsunda3: dist-upgrade upgrades the whole distribution from one version to another AFAIK
<sandrew_> Hi guys. Could you please let me know where transmission saves torrent files (version 1.06) ? Cannot find anything at the location specified on the official forum(~/.config)
<erUSUL> Omerta: a 486 is i386 compatible but it is not i686 compatible
<hsunda3> malifal: Well there was no way to get firefox-3.6 otherwise from the ppa .. it kept telling me "firefox-3.5 is being kept back" when I didn't want it to
<iceroot> malifal: no
<erUSUL> Omerta: i686 are Pentium Pro and later CPU's
<dany_> got it
<Omerta> sandrew_ check your home folder, view hidden folders
<dany_> thanks guys
<Omerta> they should be there
<dany_> :)
<iceroot> malifal: dist-upgrade is doing the same as upgrade but its also changing the installation state/update-state) of dependencies  see also  man apt-get
<Omerta> i didnt know that erusul
<Omerta> i thought there were just 80x86 architecture and x64 arc.
<sandrew_> ﻿Omerta: checked, and found only .gtk files under ~/.transmission
<andruk> is there a way to get qemu-kvm and virtualbox running at the same time without running into "VMS" errors?
<Omerta> sandrew i dont know then but i recommend you to use deluge :)
<kerebrus> duclam still having the problem?
<iceroot> Omerta: 8086, 8186, 8286, 8386, 8486, 8586, 8686  so i686 is 8686 and i386 is 8386
<erUSUL> sqwertle: google does not want to help me ... sorry i duno what else to do
<duclam> kerebrus => the same problem occurs, i have to change the driver part to "nv" to get back here
<redflag> hello i require help
<sqwertle> erUSUL: I'm about at the point that it's just going to have to be a Windows machine. I'm suspecting that the graphics card is not compatible.
<kerebrus> duclam what did you use to set the original driver?
<erUSUL> sqwertle: sorry of not being of much help
<sqwertle> its alright :)
<Omerta> arent they all 32 bits, are there any difference between them?
<duclam> kerebrus > "nvidia" <-- this is default after i install the driver
<redflag> any one know how to fix this (redflag@redflag-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory)
<iceroot> Omerta: imo 8086 8186 are 16 bit
<iceroot> Omerta: and maybe 8286 also 16bit
<erUSUL> Omerta: instruction set differences if you run i686 code on a plain pentium (i586) you get illegal instruction if you ever hit an unsupported instruction
<Omerta> ahh sorry you are right
<erUSUL> iceroot: 286 is 16 bit yes
<Omerta> i learned 8086 at school and it was 16 bits
<UnderSampled> If you install programs on a live cd before installing, will they be installed to the computer for use after you aren't on the cd anymore?
<duclam> kerebrus > it's so weird that the screen divides up 2 columns and 3.5 rows ?????
<erUSUL> UnderSampled: do not think so
<redflag> any one know how to fix this (redflag@redflag-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory)
<UnderSampled> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<GRUBaDubDub> UnderSampled, no, they wont
<duclam> kerebrus> and if i use the earlier version of the driver, i get a blackscreen
<UnderSampled> that's good
<ubuntulover> Hi i am running Xubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 and its kernel panicked and its still running. how?
<andruk> UnderSampled: actually, i think so
<UnderSampled> hmmm???
<redflag> any one know how to fix this (redflag@redflag-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory)
<redflag> i proper need help like
<erUSUL> !lucid | ubuntulover probably it is just a OOPS
<ubottu> ubuntulover probably it is just a OOPS: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<GRUBaDubDub> redflag, are you trying to update while something is installing? or do you also have synaptic open?
<goomba> redflag: close any apps that might be running that use apt-get
<seanbrystone> How do I get Nautilus to open something in vim? the Open With context menus work for gvim, but not vim
<andruk> UnderSampled: yeah, i think if you install packages on the livecd before you start the installation from the livecd, it copies the installed packages into the installed system.  but i dont think it copies settings or anything like that.
<Typos_King> redflag:    the 'lock' file is in use by some other 'frontend' app
<redflag> hmmm i was trying to install picasa
<andruk> UnderSampled: and have you met my good friend Nyquist?  ;-)
<UnderSampled> andruk: is there a way to tell it not to?
<GRUBaDubDub> redflag, you can't update while installing something / you cant install more than one thing at a time
<andruk> UnderSampled: i dont know about that...
<redflag> i am aware of this
<UnderSampled> andruk: who/what?
<redflag> but iv restarted my computer and everything
<GRUBaDubDub> UnderSampled, just restart the system and boot back into the live cd. that should give you a default system again
<UnderSampled> GRUBaDubDub: ok
<UnderSampled> so If I don't open synaptic, I'm fine?
<RifRaf> Hey im new to linux mint, Was wondering if someone could help me get WoW to run on Wine
<GRUBaDubDub> UnderSampled, if you reboot into the live cd and then install, you should get just the plain vanilla system
<iceroot> !mint | RifRaf
<ubottu> RifRaf: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<trism> seanbrystone: right-click on the file type, properties, open with tab, add, custom command: gnome-terminal -x vim %x
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport > RifRaf
<ubottu> RifRaf, please see my private message
<emj> seanbrystone, maybe you can create an desktop cshort cut that opens vim in an xterm?
<jrib> seanbrystone: yeah, I told you how to do this before...
<mrmookie> rifraf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<UnderSampled> !mintsupport > UnderSampled
<rdvonz> I can't seem to get compiz to run on my (terribly old) Inspiron 1100. I know it *can* run though! It did on previous versions. My question is: Does ubuntu 9.10 have problems with its intel driver?
<ubottu> UnderSampled, please see my private message
<emj> jrib, how do you do that.. :-)
<jrib> emj: see trism's reply
<kerebrus> dulcam forgot to ask what card are you using?
<emj> thanks
<redflag> any one know how to fix this (redflag@redflag-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory)
<redflag> really need help
<duclam> kerebrus --> i'm using the NVIDIA GeGorce 8400 GS
<mrmookie> redflag: you have another updater open?
<redflag> no
<duclam> kerebrus > if it makes a diff. i'm using the hp pavillion dv6675us
<erUSUL> redflag: synaptic ?
<redflag> no
<IdleOne> redflag: rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<redflag> redflag@redflag-laptop:~$  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<redflag> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock': Permission denied
<redflag> redflag@redflag-laptop:~$
<goomba> sudo :D
<the920> redflag, use sudo rm .....
<kerebrus> duclam how did you decided which driver to use and how did you install it?
<IdleOne> redflag: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<RuyRuyRuy> ANYONE HELP!!!
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<malifal> why -r?
<IdleOne> RuyRuyRuy: with?
<erUSUL> !ask | RuyRuyRuy
<ubottu> RuyRuyRuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Some_Person> I need help. I'm still using grub1 on karmic, and right now it reboots after saying "grub loading stage 2" (or something similar, this is from memory)
<IdleOne> malifal: force of habit with the -r
<redflag> sudo apt-get update stops at 99$ apparently waiting for headers
<duclam> kerebrus --> kamic comes with the hardware detection tool
<IdleOne> redflag: wait :)
<kerebrus> duclam ok just making sure you didnt compile your own drivers
<RuyRuyRuy> got a problem with firewire connection betwin system wh 9.04 and system wh 9.10
<duclam> kerebrus > oh no,.. i'm not at that level yet hihihihi
<malifal> IdleOne: now that is dangerous especially with sudo and -f :p
<sqwertle> My question is a bit too long to type and be easily associated with itself, so I have linked it to the Ubuntu forums: http://tinyurl.com/yhkc9wo
<IdleOne> malifal: yeah I know but not on the file
<IdleOne> not on that* file
<RuyRuyRuy> cant get to connect through SSH
<malifal> IdleOne: yes when you;re doing it, but not for a noob
<kerebrus> duclam well its weird I didnt see anything with your xorg.conf that would be causing the problem you described
<IdleOne> malifal: :) noted
<duclam> kerebrus > i suspect it's the driver itself..
<iceroot> RuyRuyRuy: can you ping the other pc?
<RuyRuyRuy> let me see
<duclam> kerebrus > if i use the 173 instead of the 185 .. the i get the blacksreen, maybe it's a more well known problem?
<Debian911> Just installed ubuntu server 9.10 - just wondering if I need to do something to compile 'fallocate' as my rtorrent when compiling with --with-posix-fallocate is reporting fallocate as 'no'
<fnord2> I had a question. Is it possible to make a DNS lookup go through the proxy when you set a proxy in System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<t3chkommie> hello
<funkyHat> Some_Person: hello
<t3chkommie> thanks again for the help on that flash player buttin issues...
<RuyRuyRuy> no answer
<t3chkommie> im gonna have to bookmark that page.
<erUSUL> fnord2: proxy is for http not for dns ....
<fnord2> I know erUSUL.
<fnord2> I use my phone as proxy to go on the internet when there's no wifi network.
<Hathadar> in the manual for sshd_config(5) for PermitRootLogin it says If this option is set to ``forced-commands-only'', root login
<Hathadar>              with public key authentication will be allowed, but only if the
<Hathadar>              command option has been specified
<Hathadar> I dont understand the last part
<fnord2> But when it makes DNS lookups go through the wifi (which isn't there) I cannot use it.
<FloodBot2> Hathadar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Will5757> could someone help me setup swat? (i'm trying to configure a simple share to use as remote storage), when i try to install it i get E: Couldn't find package swat
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, for some reason, in Skype, for my webcam (Logitech C200), isn't showing up...yet, I can still chat with people, and it is the mic that is providing that
<RuyRuyRuy> im using a crossed lan wire for stablishin connection
<fnord2> And in FireFox and ThunderBird I can make all DNS lookups go to the proxy, but not the rest.
<ikonia> Will5757: it's part of samba normally
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> !seen santos
<rww> Hathadar: you can run ssh like this:     ssh user@host somecommandhere    which will run somecommandhere on the remote computer. It means that, I think.
<KindOne> [ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H, santos joined #ubuntu, 14wks 6days 1hr 32mins 28secs ago.
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> !seen santos
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<KindOne> [ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H, santos joined #ubuntu, 14wks 6days 1hr 32mins 28secs ago.
<ikonia> Will5757: search the repo's for swat
<the920> Hathadar, It looks like it's just for remote command execution, NOT for an interactive login.
<Albania> Hej
<rww> KindOne: Turn that off, please.
<Hathadar> the920: that is what I am trying to use it for.
<Hathadar> I dont understand the "but only if the command option has been specified"
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> Albania
<Will5757> then how can i access it? i'm not too familar with linux and i was following the documentation
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> Albania
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> a re
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> kok tas
<FloodBot2> [ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Albania> Ore KoK Breshk
<RuyRuyRuy> ICEROOT
<Albania> :P
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> looool
<the920> Hathadar, Then forgive ,me, what is the question?
<[ImPeRiOs-[^^]-H> e shef mer
<duclam> kerebrus > i gotta go for dinner, thanks for your help.. i'll be back another time
<RuyRuyRuy> no ping response
<ginbuntu> is it possible to sync songs form Banshee to my iphone?
<Albania> lol.
<erUSUL> !iphone | ginbuntu
<Hathadar> the920: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393618/
<ubottu> ginbuntu: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kerebrus> duclam ok im generally on, so ill keep looking into your problem
<Hathadar> I dont understand the part about command option has been specified
<al-tabq> does anyone know where passwords are saved or how i can view them?
<RuyRuyRuy> IceRoot no ping response
<erUSUL> al-tabq: aplications>accesories>passwords;keys
<al-tabq> erUSUL thanks mate, i was looking in system all the time
<Albania> ikonia Hallo
<the920> Hathadar, Ok, but what exactly is your question about this?  Are you looking how to securely set this up so that you can only run remote commands from another PC and not interactively login?
<iceroot> RuyRuyRuy: then create a network after that you can use ssh
<ikonia> Albania: yes ?
<kerebrus> Whats a good way to remove a partition from a hard drive?
<the920> kerebrus, fdisk
<iceroot> kerebrus: gparted
<ThatsNotJack> isn't 9.10 supposed to have wacom module installed by default?
<katrini> gparted
<Typos_King> kerebrus:  gparted from a live-boot
<Albania> ikonia Man A Girls
<Hathadar> the920: I would like to create shortcuts to run in windows through plink to start/stop daemons
<Albania> lol,
<ikonia> Albania: pardon ?
<the920> ThatsNotJack, Yes, but it's not the latest one.  What device do you have?
<ikonia> Albania: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please keep to that topic
<Typos_King> man are girls?
<kerebrus> Typos_King I need to take one of my secondary partitions that im using as storage and remove the ext3/ext4 partitions on it so windows can format it ntfs
<ThatsNotJack> the920: Wacom Bamboo, but lsmod | grep wacom doesn't show anything?
<Gran_Ger> Hi there!! someone knows where can I download an portable openoffice?
<jords> t for chatting.
<jords> <heaven> 434 mb of ram xD
<jords> <karan> ok
<jords> <heaven> thats enough
<jords> <karan> i disabled it
<FloodBot2> jords: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jords> <karan> it still laggs
<Albania> ikonia wtf
<ThatsNotJack> Gran_Ger:  portableapps.com I think
<KaOSoFt> Hello.
<ikonia> Albania: please don't use that language,
<Typos_King> kerebrus:  then use gparted :)
<the920> Hathadar, OK, so set the linux box to be force-command-only and use shared keys on both boxes.  I'd recommend doing this on a non-root account with specific sudo privileges to the commands you want.
<jords> ah crap. I had a whole lot more in my clipboard that I thought
<jords> Did all that flood come through?
<Albania> ikonia ok,,
<Gran_Ger> Theres only a Windows version. I want a Linux version
<the920> ThatsNotJack, Hold on a moment, I have a page for you to read.  You need to compile the latest version of the wacom driver for the bamboo (pen).
<Albania> fuc k of
<Hathadar> the920: how do I set specific sudo privileges?
<Albania> ;D
<Typos_King> hehe
<DasEi> !ops | Albania
<ubottu> Albania: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ThatsNotJack> the920:  That's okay, I can figure it out :)  I just thought there was supposed to be a working driver by default
<jords> Hmm, on my hp 6730b laptop linux mint always unmutes the sound several times during startup. - 3 in fact. the last time it unmutes is just before the startup sound plays, so It usually plays the first few notes of the sound before I have been able to push the laptop's mute button again. (Which is not too great when i'm in the university library :)) - So can I get mint to always mute on startup and stop it unmuting? (I'm posting this here since I have  also h
<jords> ad the same issue with ubuntu in the past)
<KaOSoFt> Do you know a way to forcefully umount a DVD disc? I'm (on PlayOnLinux) trying to install an application, and at certain point, it asks me to insert the second disc, but it won't let me unmount it because it is being used by itself.
<the920> Hathadar, Oh geeze.  I'm out of practice on that one, but you can search for that on the web.
<rww> DasEi: not really necessary when one of them is talking to him ;)
<ZykoticK9> !mintsupport > Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U, please see my private message
<Hathadar> the920: ok, then just for my understanding.  What does setting PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only do exactly?
<the920> ThatsNotJack, There's a step-by step on the ubuntu forums.  Ubuntu just doesn't have the latest drivers.
<ThatsNotJack> the920:  Alright, I'll give that a shot. Thanks!
<DasEi> KaOSoFt: open a terminal, try as root
<the920> Hathadar, Looks like it would only allow a remote command to be executed instead of starting an interractive session.
<L65druid> how well is wifi working with ubuntu?
<Hathadar> ok, thx.  That is helpful
<KaOSoFt> DasEi- Do you mean something like "sudo umount -f"?
<duncanidaho1> What is the best method and tool to capture video via firewire in Linux?  I'd like to edit with cinelerra, but I seem to be unable to capture with it.  I can only capture in kino when I run it with sudo.
<KaOSoFt> DasEi-  I already tried.
<Albania> ikonia what?
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone ave any8 idea on my skype probliem?
<the920> L65druid, Works out of the box for me on most hardware.  Any specific stuff you need to know about?
<Albania> ikonia what is bannd
<Albania> problem.
<DasEi> KaOSoFt: are you still in that dir ?
<erUSUL> duncanidaho1: use kino to capture... make sure you are in the video group
<coz_> duncanidaho1,  I have no idea actually... I have tried to find adequate screen capture in linux with no real luck
<L65druid> ty the920
<the920> DavidJHeinrich, I don't see a question, care to restate it to the channel?
 * L65druid +o L65druid
<KaOSoFt> DasEi- Do I have to go into the folder in order to unmount it?
<KaOSoFt> ._.
<DavidJHeinrich> the920, sure, my question is: for some reason, in Skype, for my webcam (Logitech C200), isn't showing up...yet, I can still chat wit
<Typos_King> KaOSoFt:   no, he's wondering if there's a processing actually using it, or keeping it mounted
<DasEi> KaOSoFt: no, oyu shouldn't be in it
<duncanidaho1> @ erUSUL what video group?
<Typos_King> KaOSoFt:   like a shell process for example
<serverduck> Please help me, i have a pppoe connection that keeps disconnecting under ubuntu but in windows it's working great. why?
<erUSUL> duncanidaho1: sudo adduser $USER video
<the920> DavidJHeinrich, Does your cam work with cheese?
<KaOSoFt> Well, whenever I try to unmount it, it says the device is busy, because wineserver is using it.
<DavidJHeinrich> the920, what is cheese?
<airtonix> !info cheese | DavidJHeinrich
<serverduck> I have configured my pppoe with sudo pppoeconf if that helps
<ujjain> It seems I lost 1TB of data because of Clonezilla :( My external drive is no longer reconigzed in Ubuntu or Windows7. It said 23 hours ETA for saving back up to disk so I canceled, but now drive does not show up anymore. Suggestions would be very welcome.
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<the920> Thanks airtonix
<DavidJHeinrich> just installed cheese, lemme find out if works with it
<KaOSoFt> Typos_King, DasEi- I have read some articles on Internet, but they suggest I kill the process, which obviously is not the answer in this case.
<duncanidaho1> erUSUL:  oh ok, yep,  I'm already a member
<DasEi> KaOSoFt: what does the terminal window say btw which app are you trying to install ?
<Typos_King> KaOSoFt:   and if you don't stop the process from using the media/dvd, it won't be umounted
<Lasivian> I'm looking for a good tutorial on accessing Linux drives in Windows, thank you
<erUSUL> !ext3 | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<KaOSoFt> The whole Adobe Creative Suite 4.
<serverduck> And when i check plog in the terminal i recieve something like"serial link appears to be disconnected/connection terminated.modem hangup/
<Mathuin> I am using UNR and I would like to make the icons in the right portion of the home screen way smaller.  What's the best way to do this?
<Lasivian> erUSUL: i'm sorry, I meant via network
<pepper_haze> hello
<ZykoticK9> KaOSoFt, you might try "wine eject" this has never really worked for me with multi-disk installs, i always need to start with "wine /media/cdrom/X.exe" and use the regular "eject" command
<DasEi> Lasivian: there are some drivers can be installed in windows, but currently only ext2/3 , not 4 is fully supported
<pepper_haze> does anyone here play wormux?
<erUSUL> !samba | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<duncanidaho1> coz_:  you should give gtkrecordmydesktop?  that is a pretty good screen capture program...but I'm looking for capture from the video camera from firewire
<Lasivian> erUSUL: excellent, thank you
<airtonix> !anyone | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pepper_haze> !anyone
<serverduck> please someone help me quick
<pepper_haze> Does anyone want a game of wormux?
<mrmookie> hah
<KaOSoFt> I stopped the process and I'm actually seeing if it is possible to copy and install files from the hard drive.
<serverduck> my internet will go down again:(
<DavidJHeinrich> cheese tells me I have no camera / webcam
<sebsebseb> !ot | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrmookie> server?
<KaOSoFt> ZykoticK9- I'm not doing it with pure Wine, but using PlayOnLinux.
<serverduck>  Please help me, i have a pppoe connection that keeps disconnecting under ubuntu but in windows it's working great. why?
<coz_> duncanidaho1,  ah I see...yeah I use gtk-recordmydesktop but unfortunately I have dual monitors and the only screen capture that works well enough is seom/yukon but I cant get it to compile properly on  ubuntu
<iceroot> serverduck: then ask quick in one line with usefull details
<DasEi> Lasivian: http://tinyurl.com/7tdgk
<KaOSoFt> It is a commodity, since Wine latest version doesn't let me install the Adobe package.
<Lasivian> DasEi: thank you
<airtonix> KaOSoFt, have you even tried?
<DavidJHeinrich> so anyone have any idea why cheese isn't recognizing my webcam?
<KaOSoFt> airtonix- Tried what? What ZykoticK9 suggested? Nope, I'm finishing copying the installation files first, just in case.
<the920> Is there a way to get a list of ubottu's commands?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: which webcam ?
<airtonix> !bot | the920
<ubottu> the920: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<DavidJHeinrich> Logitech C200...it was working just yesterday
<ikonia> !ubottu > the920
<ubottu> the920, please see my private message
<DasEi> !brain > the920
<DavidJHeinrich> I uninstalled a bunch of KDE stuff b/c I'm in GNOME, but wouldn't think that'd matter...didn't uninstall things hat said they would require uninstalling other stuff I need
<al-tabq> !ubotto > al-tabq
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: which webcam model ?
<DavidJHeinrich> Logitech C200
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: hmm, should work out of the box
<serverduck>  Please help me, i have a pppoe connection that keeps disconnecting under ubuntu but in windows it's working great. why?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi, yea, that's why I got it, it was working right out of the box?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: was it connected at bootup ?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: yea, but I unplugged it and replugged it after noticing wasn't working
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: what does lsusb in terminal say ?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: it shows 2 Logitech devices, with the other one being my VX Revolution mouse (doesn't label them, but I know those are my 2 logitech devices)
<ubuntulover> Hi i am running Xubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 and its kernel panicked and its still running. how?
<ikonia> !lucid > ubuntulover
<ubottu> ubuntulover, please see my private message
<mhall119|work> ubuntulover: how did it panic, or how is it still running?
<ubuntulover> bye
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: so found, that will be the gspca driver, second, got to look for the module
<teage> I have installed python 3 (ubuntu 9.10) , How do i use that version of python? If i open command and type python its always 2.6, I need to use version 3 for my class work.
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I'm not following you
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: wrong anyway, uvcvideo is the needed driver ..
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I don't see that in Synaptic package manager, how do I install?
<mhall119|work> teage: try "python3"?
#ubuntu 2010-03-12
<teage> ok, feel stupid now. mhall119|work, thanks
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: let's do some more check, if it's a standard karmic install, shall be there by default, which ubuntu version are you running ?
<adante> hi, can someone quickly recommend a recovery tool for ext3 if i deleted a file i didn't want to
<DasEi> adante: by rm ?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: 9.10....but I just uninstalled a whole bunch of KDE crap
<jrib> !recover | adante
<ubottu> adante: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: pastebinit /var/log/kernel.log
<DavidJHeinrich> k
<fabio666> do you have plymouth working on ati card?
<airtonix> DasEi, you havet hat working right now ? last i checked it doesn't work anymore.
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: that just waits for a while, then produces http://pastebin.com
<boodroscotch> Hi there everybody. Could I remove the fglrx ATi driver for my Radeon card and depend solely on the xorg OSS drivers?
<mhall119|work> DavidJHeinrich: pastebin.com changed, but pastebinit will still work against paste.ubuntu.com
<fabio666> boodroscotch: use radeon in the xorg.conf
<boodroscotch> for example: the xserver-xorg-video-radeon package?
<fabio666> not sure the best thing to do
<frankS2> How can I make pulseaudio accept several audio input streams? Like I cant play music in mpd and listen to something at youtube at the sametime
<DavidJHeinrich> mhall119|work: so how do I get it to send stuff there?
<al-tabq> is there any way to create a shortcut in the applications menu for a program written in java? it won't open .jar and doesn't execute commands
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  var/log/kernel.log
<mhall119|work> DavidJHeinrich: it's in the man page
<iceroot> al-tabq: make a shortcut with "java -jar /path/to/the/file.jar"
<DasEi> airtonix: the paster ? gnarf, still broken, have to give site manually, see above
<al-tabq> iceroot, i tried that but it won't execute
<al-tabq> iceroot, i created a shortcut in .bashrc but it would be nice to have it in the menu as well
<Typos_King> al-tabq:    I use a simple   script to call the java -jar ...., in ~/bin and use that to call it
 * airtonix creates an override script
<fabio666> al-tabq: try with java "-jar ..."
<al-tabq> Typos_King, so you use a bash script to execute the the java and link the script, that makes sense
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: should reveal url now
<al-tabq> fabio666, i'll try that
<Typos_King> al-tabq:    yes
<fabio666> al-tabq: just do the way wine works
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: from that command, I get a few msgs, then "IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known"
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: but I just manually did it, here's the pastebin of /var/log/kern.log : http://pastebin.com/eCeHY8Gr
<EagleScreen> do you know the dbus command to increase the screen brightness?
<Typos_King> al-tabq:    and on some, like my jEdit call, it uses the argument for -settings="...."   to tell where my configuration files are.... so.... I use all that in the script
<joab> I'm trying to complete uninstall sendmail (I don't want any smtp on this server) but it will only let me uninstall sendmail if I install some other smtp instead. What can I do?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  /var/log/kernel.log              ,typo, the /
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I fixed it, still doesn't work
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: anyways, I put that file on pastebin manually, see the link : http://pastebin.com/eCeHY8Gr
<al-tabq> Typos_Kind, nice! i'm just gonna use it for jdownloader though
<boodroscotch> so would anything bad happen if I removed fglrx like right now?
<adante> DasEi: uhh via samba so... not sure
<Typos_King> EagleScreen   assuming there is one, which I doubt at all
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com  /var/log/kern.log
<al-tabq> Typos_King, #!/bin/bash, then java -jar ... should work right?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I put that file on pastebin, it is here: http://pastebin.com/eCeHY8Gr
<Typos_King> al-tabq:    yes
<DasEi> adante: nick-miss ?
<Losha> joab: interesting. What *exactly* does it say when you try to remove sendmail?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: reading..
<al-tabq> Typos_King, and then as 'sh ~/name.sh' in the menu aight?
<al-tabq> Typos_King, sry for asking so much mate, still figuring how thinks work
<Typos_King> al-tabq:    no need to sh it, just make it executable ->   chmod a+x name.sh; and call it name.sh or whatever else; I dump mines on ~/bin
<joab> Losha: Well, I tried installing postfix now to see if that would remove sendmail, and it did. But now I can't get rid of postfix instead.
<al-tabq> Typos_King done, it works. thanks a lot
<joab> Losha: hmm.. It seems something called sensible-mda and mailx depends on sendmail/postfix. Removing those now... Yep, that did it :)
<Losha> joab: very good...
<crankharder> part
<joab> Losha: I've just gotten this new VPS and the company that sells them seem to have preloaded them with a lot of stuff :(
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: seems like least 3 usb devices to me, wacom (tablet) storage and mouse, but no cam, again: does lsusb list any logitech ?
<joab> Losha: Any way to list all packages installed?
<Losha> joab: yes, dpkg --get-selections "*"
<Typos_King> joab:    sudo apt-get pkgnames;
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: but he Wacom isn't a Logitech, right? and there are more USB devices thanthat (printer, scanner, DVD-drive as well)
<Typos_King> erk
<Typos_King> joab:    sudo apt-cache pkgnames;
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: let me post he results of lsusb
<joab> Thanks
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: results of lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393646/
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: no, just paste the output of lsusb with cam connected
<DasEi> y
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I just did, http://paste.ubuntu.com/393646/
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question, how do I chroot properly into my drive to run commands for the drive?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: yes, seems recognized though kernel declares it as usb reiceiver ; wacom is your touchpad
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: you've got the partition mounted, yes?
<GodfatherofEire> brjann, not yet, I remember something about mounting and looping it
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: one of them is a USB receiver. I have 2 Logitech devices -- my webcam, and my mouse
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: no looping necessary; I assume you're in another OS or on a live cd?
<GodfatherofEire> brjann, just on the live CD
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: okay. what partitions do you have? just one, mounted at / ?
<Backwards1> Can anyone answer an RSS feed question for me?  The Slashdot RSS feed (http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdot) seems to list 15 stories at a time.  If a desktop feed reader was not running, but is opened after say 18 new items have been posted, is there any way for it to automatically fill in any gap?  Are there multiple pages to a feed, or anything like that which would allow it to catch up fully?
<GodfatherofEire> brjann, yeah, just the one
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I presume this one is the webcam, b/c when I unplug the Logitech mouse receiver, this is all that shows up for Logitech from lsusb: Bus 002 Device 011: ID 046d:0802 Logitech, Inc.
<GodfatherofEire> Technically its not ubuntu, but Back|Track, but its a debian-type distro, so its close enough.
<GodfatherofEire> I can chroot in, I just thought I needed to loop some dir
<Drknezz> Hi guys! Whats the FASTEST filesystem? EXT2/3/4?
<Typos_King> Backwards1:   wha?
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: oh, do you mean /proc and /dev and all that?
<GodfatherofEire> Yes, there we go
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: let's try to ensure webcamdriver is there, then try a reboot, maybe unplug the receiver once, to see if that interferes:            http://paste.ubuntu.com/393659/
<Drknezz> !ext4
<Backwards1> Typos_King: Do you know anything about desktop RSS readers?
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: gotcha. go ahead and mount your root partition, say at /mnt/ubuntu
<Typos_King> Drknezz:    can't say, I've used all 3 and the only difference between is, ext2 isn't journaling, the other 2 are, I've used both 3 and 4, and the speed seems to be the same :)
<Drknezz> Typos_King: Isnt ext4 faulty?
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: then you'll    sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc    and     sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Typos_King> Backwards1:   not sure what that is, sounds like a new 'buzzword' though
<Typos_King> than a practical feature
<jpds> Drknezz: No.
<KaOSoFt> ZykoticK9- Eject worked, but now the installation doesn't detect the new disc, hahaha.
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: should I just paste that whole thing into my terminal?
<Typos_King> Drknezz:    nope, worked fine for me
<Backwards1> Typos_King: Not that new, but sort of buzzword-ish, I guess.
<Drknezz> jpds: i heard ext4 was pretty fast, but easily corruptable
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: also take a look at output from dmesg, if there are errors shown ;       yes, whole block
<GodfatherofEire> brjann, then chroot I assume?
<jpds> Drknezz: Yeah, it's been fidxed.
<Typos_King> Backwards1:   then.... not sure what your 'buzzword' stand for :{
<Drknezz> jpds: Phoronix guys lost some benchmark data because of that
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: once that's done, you can chroot:     sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash      and     source /etc/profile     (that last command is inside the chroot)
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: yep
<GodfatherofEire> brjann, thanks a million
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: k, doing the command u sent me
<Backwards1> Typos_King: Really Simple Syndication.  Thanks, but it'd probably take someone fairly familiar with feed readers to answer the question.
<brjann> GodfatherofEire: no problem, good luck :)
<Typos_King> hehe
<zoeid> ciao a tutti
<Typos_King> Backwards1:   I know what RSS is :P, and I use an RSS aggregator, I gather it might be what your 'buzzword' is attempting to address, sorry for my lack of 'c00lness'
<artistx> ubuntu
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I ran into this: http://pastebin.com/MMjjrmLy
<serverduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426406
<serverduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426406
<Backwards1> Typos_King: Sure, same thing, probably.  Does it run on your desktop or do you use a web-based one?
<zoeid> hi !
<Typos_King> !it | zoeid
<serverduck> please reply to my thread
<ubottu> zoeid: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<serverduck> I can't stay long enough for a reply here, my pppoe disconnects every 2 minute
<serverduck> s
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I see no ubuntu directory under /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/
<Typos_King> Backwards1:   does  it run on my desktop? hehe, I use AKgregator, is an app on its own, and usually runs on the tray and shows me if any new articles are in or so
<artistx> what is it?
<Typos_King> and I can launch it and read it from there
<serverduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426406
<Backwards1> Typos_King: Ok, so yeah, it runs on your system.  Do you follow any feeds that move quickly?  So quickly that it will have cycled more content through the feed in the time your computer has been offline that the feed itself holds?
<Typos_King> serverduck:   sorry, no familiar with such yet... .maybe you want to elaborate more on how and when it exactly happens, for others to be able to help, 'does not work' isn't really explainful, and there's a lack of clarivoyancy in the channel ^_^
<artistx> si parla italiano... no so molto italiano. io se spagnolo
<serverduck> Typos_King, I have configured my pppoe with sudo pppoeconf...sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't...if i type plog in the terminal something strange is there...maybe this can help you guys...
<jolaren> Anyone have tips on a good media player for .asx streams?
<serverduck> Typos_King, serial link appears to be disconnected/connection terminated.modem hangup/ (so it gives me the connection time...anything works great and then when my internet goes down and i plog i see this.)
<Typos_King> Backwards1:   nope, the feeds I use, usually the aggregator dl's less than what they actually have in archive, this I know becuase I've used the feed url with other apps and showed me more....the articles I have aren't that old, in fact I already read the ones for today ^_^
<dougmencken> hi all, I want to try Ubuntu; how good is it? video (.avis) and dvd? audio cd, mp3s?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: sudo apt-get install easycam2-core  easycam2-qt
<Backwards1> Typos_King: Ok, well thanks anyway.
<DasEi> dougmencken: fine, no probs here
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: why am I getting that?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I installed Cheese, it says no camera
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: it's an automatic driver-checking utility
<berkedurak> hello there.  i have a few weeks free time and i'd like to contribute some small gui application that would be actually useful to end-users.  does anyone have ideas?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: either cause you're usb go wrong in recognition or right driv er isn't on your sys
<dougmencken> hmm, in Debian I'm experiencing cd auto-close problem, no working drm/radeon driver for my card, libata can't play audiocds
<Typos_King> doughmencken:   ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu or eeebuntu?
<Typos_King> :P
<jrib> dougmencken: #debian
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: it says, "E: Couldn't find package easycam2-core
<DavidJHeinrich> "
<Typos_King> serverduck:   sorry, no familiar with such yet :(
<DasEi> !info easycam2-core
<ubottu> Package easycam2-core does not exist in karmic
<DavidJHeinrich> great
<DasEi> !info easycam2-qt
<ubottu> Package easycam2-qt does not exist in karmic
<dougmencken> Typos_King, I prefer E16 (Enlightenment 16), if you're curious; jrib, I was in #debian, I sent 5 bug reports in the last week; but I have told many times that in Ubuntu is everything fine
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I also searched for it in synaptic, no love
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: it's in my repos somwhere, but there is..
<sqwertle> could someone take a look at this and offer some insight? http://tinyurl.com/yhkc9wo
<jrib> dougmencken: that's fine, I thought you were asking for help with a debian issue
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: 32 or 64 bit ?
<brjann> berkedurak: #ubuntu is for support, not development; but you might ask in #ubuntu-devel :)
<Typos_King> doughmencken:   E16 is not a distribution though, sure you can run E16 under ubuntu, since it's just a window manager :p
<dougmencken> okay, so worth a try; wgetting ubuntu .iso
<artistx> que se hace aqui exactamente__
<Typos_King> !es | artistx
<ubottu> artistx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<berkedurak> brjann: thanks will do but I think end-users would have better ideas than developers
<dougmencken> Typos_King, yeah, e16 works well with KDE or Gnome, the only thing is to kill nautilus coz it can show only one desktop wallpaper for all workspaces
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: gksudo  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list              , do you run 32 or 64 bit ?
<serverduck> Typos_King, ehh it's ok. thanks anyway! :)
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: 64-bit
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich:k, close gedit , is just for 32, then :
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: wget http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/easycam2-core.deb
<DasEi> sudo dpkg -i easycam2-core.deb
<Typos_King> doughmencken:   ... well... not sure on nautilus..hehe, I use Krusader
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: ^2 commands
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi, ok
<rahduke> can someone tell me how to make a status bar in conky wider
<DavidJHeinrich> that results in dependency problems - leaving unconfigured... "Errors were encountered while processing: easycam2-core"
<DavidJHeinrich> i'm installing python-xml, it needs that
<kai_> The Synaptics TouchPad driver isn't working anymore: (EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad""
<DavidJHeinrich> arg, it says, python-xlm is not available, but is referred to by another package...E: Package python-xml has no installation candidate
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: sudo apt-get -f install
<kai_> Also, gpointing-device-settings also messed up APT
<kai_> And tpconfig.
<serverduck> If someone is familliar with pppoe please pm me or say here thanks!
<kai_> Actually, I guess I should be in #ubuntu+1...
<m4j> is there a live broadcast for ubuntu like stickam
<m4j> is there a live broadcast for ubuntu like stickam
<l0lwut> Has anyone figured out how to get wpa2 to properly work on the rl2860 chipset, I've installed the most recent version and it refuses to stay connected. If i restart my laptop,(Eee 1000he), it will connect momentarily only to drop the connection a minute or so later after which I cannot reconnect what so ever. Ive been searhing the forums for the last two hours and have yet to find any solution that works.
<histo> Is it possible for a command line system to be going in to some sort of sleep mode?
<m4j> is there a live broadcast for ubuntu like stickam
<histo> I have a server running apache and it keeps hanging. It drops off the network.
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: still error about phython-xml ?
<Typos_King> l0lwut:    ...... I am assuming it might be the drivers for the 2860?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I ran the sudo apt-get -f install, still error about python, no installationcandidate
<l0lwut> typos_king, ive downloaded the most recent ones and they still wont work
<histo> I've checked syslog and messages and can't find any info about why its hanging. It just locks up randomly
<Typos_King> l0lwut:    ... I mean, not sure on the wpa2 part, but I use a ralink 2860 and works peachy for me, then again, I installed the drivers which came in .zip by running 'make install'
<l0lwut> typos_king, the weird thing is that if i set my router to tkip or aes it connects but if it is tkip/aes it wont
<Hathadar> I have setup sodoers to allow a specific user access to /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon.  I have set that user's timeout to -1 so I do not have to enter the sudo password.  This works well.  When I try to run the same command via plink, i get this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d82MB519
<Typos_King> l0lwut:    the most recent ones,..  which ones are those?
<l0lwut> typos_king, are you using v2.3 of the drivers?
<histo> I have a dell optiplex 170l that just randomly hangs in ubuntu. I at first thought it was hardware. So Installed on another optiplex 170l and it also hangs.
<Losha> m4j: do you mean is there a video streaming server for ubuntu?
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     ralink issued a 2086 driver, which is no longer available on their site, but I found them through another peripherals maker, who has them for their hardware, when I downloaded, it noticed the .zip file was the one issued by ralink, no longer on their website
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: yes, phython-xml permantly removed from karmic, try to start it : gksudo 'python /usr/share/EasyCam2/core.py --gtk'
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     I don't use the 2.3, this one is the 2086 from ralink
<histo> Just looking for ideas on where to troubleshoot
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: that gives me a carot...should I close the quote ' ?
<l0lwut> typos_king, can you send me a link or something to those drivers?
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     one sec
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: that tells me, "python: can't open file '/usr/share/EasyCam2/core.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory~ $
<DavidJHeinrich> "
<Hathadar> I have setup sodoers to allow a specific user access to /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon.  I have set that user's timeout to -1 so I do not have to enter the sudo password.  This works well.  When I try to run the same command via plink, i get this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d82MB519  How do I correct this?
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     http://www.edimax.com/en/support_detail.php?pd_id=225&pl1_id=1&pl2_id=44     <---- the link at the bottom for the 'open source', notice the name of the .zip file, that was the one issued by RaLink
<Losha> histo: it might still be hardware: something about that model may tickle some kernel bug. That said, only one other person seems to report hanging with ubuntu on google, and it's not the same as your case. Which release are you running?
<ppaulhus> Hey, the display menu in gnome does not provide me with the native resolution of my monitor... how would I proceed into changing the resolution to that custom resolution.. I tried to create an xorg.conf file but it does not seem to work.. still goes back to 1024x768 (havent messed with xorg.conf in a while so maybe im doing something wrong there). Any tips/tricks?
<panfist> can someone please tell me why xdmcp is such a pain in karmic? i used to use it all the time. i just upgraded, and after two hours i still can't get it working
<l0lwut> typos_king, so you use that one and it works fine? also thats weird lol
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     yeah, works fine for me
<Yyharssargyhaell> ppaulhus, You can't adjust for 1024x768?
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     btw, I don't think that is the same as the 2.3v
<coz_> ppaulhus, you could use  xrandr
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: wget http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/easycam2-qt.deb
<DasEi> sudo dpkg -i easycam2-qt.deb
<Yyharssargyhaell> Sorry, read wrong
<Yyharssargyhaell> >_>
<coz_> ppaulhus,   maybe here  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<ppaulhus> Yyharssargyhaell: no, that's what it displays right now, but the native resoution is bigger
<Yyharssargyhaell> ppaulhus, Yeah, I misread - follow coz_'s suggestion
<ppaulhus> Yyharssargyhaell: thanks, I'll have a look
<l0lwut> typos_king, yeah that is version 1.8 I have read in a bunch of places that it has the same problem, are you able to connect to a network that uses tkip/aes rather then just one of those individually?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: that's a kde package, but avoids these deps
<histo> Losha: karmic
<ppaulhus> also, when I installed ubuntu, I had an nvidia video card in there... but now i removed it and im back to the onboard intel.. do i need to install drivers or something or thats taken care of automatically with 9.10?
<histo> Losha: I'm thinking something with acpi maybe?  i'll try acpi=off when I get physical access to the box tomorrow.
<histo> After changing /etc/default/grub do you need to run update-grup for the changes to take effect? or does it pull the file dynamically?
<trism> histo: you need to run update-grub
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: that results inan error: http://pastebin.com/PeDfDZic
<DasEi> ppaulhus: worth a try, but might have to reconfigure graphics, is your current xorg empty ?
<Losha> histo: You might also try 8.04LTS, as its the most stable. If that doesn't work, I'd try openbsd, which has a different kernel altogether...
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     .... no, haven't needed to..... for aes/tkip..... as said, dunno on the wpa2 part... but for me it works very well, I believe the 2.3v you're addressing is for 2300 chipsets, not 2860.....I recall I also found .zip for 2500 and 2600.... but my chipset is 2860
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     I do know that the connection I use doesn't have wpa2 or aes that I know hehe
<Purpley> If I burn a iso to a cd with CD/DVD CReator will it be a live cd?
<l0lwut> typos_king, yeah the thing is i can connect to non wpa2 networks no problem
<Typos_King> Purpley:    .iso images burn at 'raw', if the .iso is bootable, the cd will boot, regardless of what app you use to burn it with
<Typos_King> l0lwut:     .... can't say, haven't needed to myself yet :), are you on kubuntu?
<l0lwut> typos_king, nah ubuntu
<Typos_King> ...ok, I know knetworkmanagers doesn't do wpa2.... so hehe
<l0lwut> typos_king, its just frustrating I moved from slackware13 to ubuntu just because its easier to mange updates n such but its proved to be quite a pain
<Typos_King> hhhehe, and slackware13 wasn't? sorta speak
<Typos_King> l0lwut:        there's .... a network manager which is meant to be optimized for RaLInk chipsets, 'rtutil', is in the repositories, not sure if that may help you, I've used it
<Losha> Purpley: if you burn it in image mode, and the iso is the correct one, the answer is yes, it will be a bootable live cd
<spencer_> QUESTION: installing gnome-voice-control in Karmic does not seem to install an accompanying applet, anybody know what to do? I've never used it but I've heard of it and would like to try it out
<GhostFreeman> !ubottu | git
<ubottu> git: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Hathadar> I have setup sodoers to allow a specific user access to /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon.  I have set that user's timeout to -1 so I do not have to enter the sudo password.  This works well.  When I try to run the same command via plink, i get this output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d82MB519  How do I correct this?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: sudo apt-get install  build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: nope, still no love
<GhostFreeman> How do I use the channel bot and ask him a question
<brandon420> i need someone that is really good with networks and ssh to help me out please
<histo> Losha: Yeah my hunch is power management issue i';m thinking. Which is wierd because I thought a command line system wouldnt' use any power management stuff.
<trism> !askthebot | GhostFreeman
<ubottu> GhostFreeman: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<GhostFreeman> How do I install git on Ubuntu?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: just to be sure, the last ; now disconect the receiver, it's strange to me that usb-cam isn't clearly listed in lsusb, try a reboot, if that won't do we can try to manually make the old hardy driver, though not very elegant; short before I used easycam (kde one) here, it's still working fine, but their wbsite seems down, too
<trism> GhostFreeman: sudo apt-get install git-core;
<duclam> anyone using hp laptops with nVidia graphic card? and have problem with the display???
<Nooneshere> Hello
<Losha> histo: more to the point, I wouldn't expect a *server* installation to go into power saving mode...
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: sudo reboot
<Nooneshere> I am wiping my parition. i backed up home. Should i back up anything else?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I'll do that in min, hen report back
<opop> testing
<duclam> anyone using hp laptops with nVidia graphic card? and have problem with the display???
<Losha> Nooneshere: I like to back up /etc also. It has most of the config files you might need to recreate the installation if you choose....
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: Webcam works again!!!!
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: maybe just needed reboot? freakin' magic?
<Nooneshere> Thank you Losha
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: Thank you!
<saylar> hey guys.
<dsnyders> saylar, and gals.  There may be gals here too.
<saylar> I'm desperately looking for someone who can help me with an openvpn problem.
<saylar> well, i doubt that, but hey gals. :P
<saylar> i described my problem already here, maybe someone can have a look. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8941068#post8941068
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: are oil to my senses, well, I gues you got a prob with the usb-receiver messing up the config at boot up, paste output of dmesg
<dsnyders> saylar, At first glance it looks like your default gateway is duplicated.  Any traffic not local to your LAN is being sent out the VPN link.
<saylar> dsnyders, do you have an idea what is causing this behaviour?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: I left the USB receiver in, just rebooted as is
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: and also can remove the uneeded wget's and the failed easycam-stuff / ucvvideodir
<dsnyders> saylar, My first glance may have been hasty, though.  Let me take a closer look at things.
<saylar> that would be nice, thank you
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: dmesg is of interest, and maybe syslog tells you which driver is used
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: result of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393687/
<Random831> (forgot my password and the system it's saved on crashed - i'll recover the hard drive, but no time now)
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: looks all good now, usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<Random832> nm got it
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: GREAT! :-)
<Random832> so anyway - grub completely fails on my new [used] laptop and I have no idea why
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: Thank you very much for your help
<Random832> I managed to get it working with - LILO of all things [and found some bugs in that] but was wondering if anyone could help me track down the underlying problem
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: no prob, if you want some fun, try the sppedlink square cam (2 weeks, no way..)
<Random832> also, do the kernel install scripts in apt support lilo (i.e. re-running liloconfig and lilo each time the kernel is upgraded)?
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: sppedlink square cam? what's what?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: speedlink*, another brand/model
<DavidJHeinrich> what would be nice is if cameras shipped oriented in portrait mode, and the software could display it that way! I am a person, I am a rectangle that is taller than I am fat! I do not need to be displayed in 4:3 or 3:2...I need 2:3 or 3:4!
<DavidJHeinrich> DasEi: is it one that is a PITA?
<DasEi> DavidJHeinrich: yes, it has a chip semms really exotic
<Random832> DavidJHeinrich, have you considered rotating your camera 90 degrees to the left?
<Random832> and anyway, portraits aren't the only thing a camera is good for
<DavidJHeinrich> Random832: yea, it isn't designed to sit up that way...and then Skype just displays me sideways!
<qiyong> how do I have auto mount media work?
<DasEi> qiyong: you want /media/work to be mounted at boot-time ?
<qiyong> DasEi, work at the time disk is inserted
<jimlovell777> Possibly dumb question: When I authenticate to gksudo I don't have to again for the next ten minutes. What keeps a malicious piece of software that might have been installed by a user from trying to run as root every five minutes? Won't it eventually succeed? This isn't a concern of mine jne, just a thought I had.
<DasEi> qiyong: which is mounted in /media/work , do : sudo chown -R $USER /media/work from your regualr user account
<DasEi> jimlovell777: not really, as it's just your terminal, another tty will ask again, before that default 15 min, also can lower the time, if concerned (like away from desk)
<DasEi> qiyong: I hope I understood your question right
<dsnyders> saylar, yes, it looks like it would route anything from 0.0.0.0 to 126.255.255.255.255 out the tun0 interface, and anything else out of 192.168.2.1
<brandon420> soo, i need help gaining access to a remote machine..... anyone up for the challenge?
<dsnyders> saylar, have you had a look at http://www.adamsinfo.com/quick-linux-and-windows-openvpn-howto-and-tutorial-including-vpn-routing/
<DasEi> brandon420: ssh ?
<saylar> dsnyders, thank you. i will have a look at what it says.
<dsnyders> saylar, Is the linux box acting as a vpn client or server?
<mikejf> Does anyone know how to make a cups server print to another cups server?
<saylar> as a client
<saylar> client for vpn, server for ssh and samba
<dsnyders> saylar, do you want it to act as a gateway for your 192 network to access the 10 network?
<Extend> how can i create a .gz file of a directory using gzip
<DasEi> Extend: gzip -r /some/dir   , see man gzip
<xenaxon> Hello, I'm a windows user trying linux for the first time, what do you recommend: Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<DSGandalf> how can I set the screen resolution above 800x600?
<saylar> i want to achieve the following. Computer A shall act as ssh and samba server in my LAN, 192.168.X.X. in addition, computer A shall connect to an vpn server.
<gringochapin> xenaxon: I suggest Ubuntu, just because it seems to be a bit more popular, and so might be easier to find local support.
<dotwaffle> I seem to be getting very slow disk speeds since upgrading to karmic - writing to disk is in the 7-11MB/s range, and reading dpkg database takes 5-10 seconds. Any ideas?
<saylar> so i basically don't need any interaction between 192 and 10 dsnyders
<DasEi> xenaxon: the core is same on xubu-kubu-ubu, that are just different surfaces/libs, ubuntu is most common, but can also-same sys, have kde and others besides on it, session-wide
<gringochapin> xenaxon: but no reason not to try both.
<saylar> i don't even know if that is possbile, possible that I'm just darn stupid ;)
<Typos_King> Extend:     gzip -9 -r YOURFOLDER;    # iirc
<Typos_King> Extend:     though you can also use 'zip -9 -r ...' just as well
<Extend> Typos_King, thanks
<DSGandalf> where can I find drivers for SiS Mirage 3 Graphics Card? I cannot fix the screen resolution above 800x600
<Typos_King> Extend:     you might need to tar it firrst.... iirfc too, thus using tar instead
<skraps> typos_King: whats the difference between tar.gz and gz or are they just as equivalent ? Iv never understood
<ddrj> installing ubuntu on htpc, wat filesystem to use ?
<Typos_King> Extend:     tar -czvf YOURFOLDERHERE;
<nwidger> any here have a zotac ionitx-a-u motherboard?
<renegaid> anyone know of a good usenet clients?
<DasEi> DSGandalf: http://tinyurl.com/y9qwj5x
<ddrj> renegaid
<ddrj> sabnzbd
<renegaid> that thing sucks man
<ddrj> no way man
<ddrj> best one
<renegaid> is there nothing like newsleecher
<Typos_King> skraps:    IIRC, gzip doesn't 'tar' or bundle, only compresses on a file-per-file basis, tar bundles but doesn't comprress, so a combo of both, produces a tarball with compression, hehe
<DSGandalf> thanks a lot!
<Typos_King> skraps:   which these days with zip/rar you can do in 1 step
<Losha> renegaid: text or binaries?
<renegaid> binaries
<PiousMinion> Hi, I just burned a good copy of 9.10 (slow, verified, etc) and when I select the option to install, the slow strobing white ubuntu logo never goes away.  What should I do?
<seanbrystone> How do I get Nautilus to open something in vim? the Open With context menus work for gvim, but not vim
<PiousMinion> oh, and after a while the scroll lock and caps lock lights on the keyboard just flash over and over.
<rahduke> for some reason my application minimize animation (zoom effect) minimizes stuff to my panel instead of my dock, does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about or how to fix it??
<ddrj> does it matter what filesystem i use for ubuntu? i was just gonna use ext4
<Typos_King> ddrj:    don't think so, I've used ext3/4
<PiousMinion> ddrj: ext4 should be safe, but ext3 has been used longer and is somewhat 'safer'
<ddrj> alright thanks
<elmakaru_22> hi
<blakkheim> ddrj: it depends on what it will be used for
<blakkheim> ddrj: different filesystems have different dis/advantages
<dsnyders> saylar, you need to do a route add -net command of some sort to get 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 to use tun0.
<ddrj> it's just going to be used as a fileserver / torrent server + htpc to stream to my tv
<DasEi> PiousMinion: so you get  a kernel panik there, test the cd on another comp if possible, then look into :
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<blakkheim> ddrj: you might want to do some research on the different FS then
<skraps> typos_king: i just tried it, I never knew that gzip wouldnt handle directories, I just tried and it failed i thought gzip was like zip or 7zip, learn something new every day.
<trism> seanbrystone: right-click on the file type, properties, open with tab, add, custom command: gnome-terminal -x vim %x
<elmakaru_22> i am looking for a tv online program
<ddrj> damn
<PiousMinion> DasEi: CD is fine, what boot options do you reccomend?
<DasEi> PiousMinion: acpi or vga are often helpfull, but in the dark -- what kinda machine is it ?
<PiousMinion> blakkheim: different FS are good for different things, but most of the time(especially for ubuntu users) extN is best.
<elmakaru_22> can you tell me a tv online program
<elmakaru_22> or radio
<PiousMinion> DasEi: dell laptop, pentium 4 based, 17" wide, radon x300, 1gb of ram. anything else?
<dsnyders> elmakaru_22, you could go to hulu.com if you are in the US.
<elmakaru_22> i am in europe
<PiousMinion> elmakaru_22: pandor.com
<PiousMinion> elmakaru_22: pandora.com  *
<DasEi> PiousMinion: sounds common, acpi=off , could be older bios, maybe reset bios to defaults
<elmakaru_22> thanks
<dsnyders> elmakaru_22, for radio, you should check out live365.com
<seanbrystone> trism, Yay! That did it thanks! Ive been asking that all day. :)
<nwidger> so i created a usb startup disk using the utility in the system menu, plug it into my computer, ensure that boot off usb is enabled and try to boot off of it but nothing happens, the computer just sits there with a black screen.  so i burn the image to a dvd and plug in my external dvd drive and try to boot off that and get the same problem.  anyone have any idea what i might be doing wrong?
<Typos_King> elmakaru_22:      www.shoutcast.com   bunches of streamed mp3 stations :)
<PiousMinion> nwidger: the utility failed ?
<DasEi> nwidger: verified download ? burned cd image to a dvd ?
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nwidger> nwidger: except i put the dvd in another computer and it booted off it just fine.
<earthen> nwidger, I did that also but i found that on some systems you have to wait for an extremely long time for it to boot
<nwidger> earthen: hmm okay ill try waiting i suppose
<earthen> nwidger, I tried one one computer and the screen went blank for what seemed like 5 min
<manualoverride> hey does anyone know how to connect a linksys wireless wusb600N on ubuntu 9.10
<PiousMinion> manualoverride: if there is no native driver, ndiswrapper my work, if not then you're screwed. buy better supported hardware.
<meatbun> is there an app to convert a string to hex? what is value of Ⓚ in hex?
<renegaid> installed sandnxb from the repo. don't know where it installed to because i don't see it anywhere
<serverduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426406
<PiousMinion> Guest36910: irc as root is dangerous.
<serverduck> No one knows the answer to my question?
<serverduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426406
<serverduck> What am I supposed to do then...change to another distribution?
<blakkheim> serverduck: no need to spam your link
<serverduck> blakkheim, sorry !
<PiousMinion> serverduck: have you bothered to check any logs?
<serverduck> blakkheim, but what should I do then?
 * Typos_King dashes
<serverduck> PiousMinion, I;m a beginner user ...typed plog in the terminal and as in the post i got that strange message.
<serverduck> PiousMinion, serial link appears to be disconnected/connection terminated.modem hangup(i don't have a modem, i connect through lan...why is that appearing)?
<serverduck> No one seems to know the answer and i have to keep on sudo pppoeconf, every 2 minutes which is absurd.
<PiousMinion> serverduck: It looks at ppp like a modem. think of it as a virtual modem.
<lullabud> serverduck: have you checked the logfiles?
<serverduck> lullabud, I don't know how sir.
<serverduck> PiousMinion, thanks for the answer.
<mikejf> So no one knows how to make a cups server print to another cups server?
<sqwertle> Could anyone tell me how I can boot ubuntu in low graphics mode?
<elmakaru_22> can anybody tell me  a program to watch tv online plss
<lullabud> serverduck: there's a tool in system -> administration -> log file viewer
<niedalry> I have a problem with Firefox and Seamonkey not displaying web pages correctly in Ubuntu is this a common or known problem? Everything displays correctly in other browsers.
<sqwertle> Or a possible way to access the kernel without ever booting into graphical mode?
<serverduck> lullabud, ok, I will check it now. Thanks!
<lullabud> sqwertle: you can boot to single user mode by pausing the boot and adding "single" at the end of the boot string
<qayos> I'm having some troubles, wondering if anyone could help.  I had 9.10 installed, then installed 8.04LTS on another partition (using same /home, but different /).  The burn was bad, and now I cannot boot to anything.  Can anyone help me get my 9.10 install back?
<serverduck> lullabud, and what file exactly do i need to check?
<qayos> I think the problem is that 9.10 uses GRUB2, not 1
<serverduck> lullabud, syslog?
<lullabud> serverduck: i'm not exactly sure.  a good way to find out is to browse the logs where the timestamp is about when you got disconnected...
<lullabud> serverduck: syslog is a great place to start, but ppp might have its own log.
<lullabud> serverduck: also, there may be a way to start ppp in a verbose mode that will log all sorts of stuff
<sqwertle> lullabud:  The problem I'm having is preventing me from doing that :(
<serverduck> lullabud, well your answer is exactly what i've got in terminal....i disconnect every 2 -3 minutes , sometimes 1,5...1
<lullabud> sqwertle: you can edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and set your default to single
<serverduck> lullabud, that's what i see in the logs
<gloom> hi there!
<faron> Oh nooooo !!!....Help !!!! PLEASE !!!!!.......was checking out screensaver preferences on my Xubuntu {8.04 in case} & pressed "preview".Hmmmmmm.Well,that may have been a mistake because now I can't seem to get rid of it.I 've used the ol' "alt-tab" to be able to pull up this window so's I could talk to you's all.I can't even go to my desktop the way this is.Not even by clicking on the "hide wins & show desk" button on panel.Anybody 
<lullabud> serverduck: if you enable a verbose mode in ppp it should log all sorts of additional things like handshakes and stuff.
<serverduck> lullabud, how do i do that?
<cell> can anyone help me pls
<lullabud> faron: what happens when you hit ctrl-alt-backspace?
<serverduck> cell, ask your question!
<cell> can anyone help me pls
<Losha> qayos: you can boot 9.10 from grub1 and 8.04 from grub2 if need be. Do you know what went wrong with your 8.04 install?
<faron> lullabud...I will try
<lullabud> serverduck: i'm not sure, it's been a long time since i've dealt with that.  try `man ppp` to see if there's a verbose mode
<gloom> I think I'm going to ask a dummy question, but: is it possible to restart the X server programtically from an X application?
<serverduck> lullabud, thanks
<lullabud> gloom: yes
<qayos> Losha - I'm not sure at what point it went bad, bit it said there were errors on the DVD.
<faron> do you mean ctrl alt del ??
<cell> serverduck;when i download and install a package using the command line after i cant see the programs
<serverduck> lullabud,   no manuall entry for man ppp
<renegaid> to start sabnzb on other platforms you just click an icon but on ubuntu you use a command line. weird
<lullabud> faron: no, that would trigger a restart.  ctrl-alt-backspace is often tied to an X restart
<faron> ctrl alt bkspc should restart me huh ?
<Losha> qayos: Do you have a good live install cd for 9.10?
<serverduck> lullabud, for ppp, sorry:)
<cell> serverduck; how do i get to see the programs
<faron> you certain you don't have that backwards ?
<qayos> I cannot find it at the moment, heh.  This one for 8.04LTS seems to work for now though...
<gloom> lullabud, really? How? I guess that if from the code I kill the X process, it will kill the X app as well because it has been launched from the X environment, so the next instruction which will be to start the X server again would never get to be run....
<qayos> I am on 8.04 livecd currently
<serverduck> cell, ask here, your questios, right now I can't answer because i'm a beginner aswell! :)
<cell> serverduck;ok
<lullabud> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cell> pls who can help me here pls
<Losha> qayos: if you can boot the 8.04 livecd, you can do a grub restore. Let me find a link for you...
<qayos> Losha: I can burn one and come back when I have it if necessary.
<cell> when i download and install a package using the command line after i cant see the programs
<Losha> !grub | qayos
<ubottu> qayos: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lullabud> serverduck: i'm not sure what man page to check... whatever your pppoe daemon is, that's the manual you wan tto read.
<cell> how do i get to see the programs
<qayos> Losha: ok, i tried following one, and i got to the step that said to do a find, and i got an error, the instructions said nothing about what to do on error
<gloom> cell, which program are you installing, how are you installing it, and where you don't see it?
<serverduck> lullabud, you have any ideea who can help me get this issue fixed?who knows about pppoe under ubuntu?
<Losha> qayos: erm, if your 9.10 release uses ext4 (the default) you won't be able to see if from 8.04 and you'll need to do the grub restore using the 9.10 livecd...
<cell> gloom;i first tried antivirus with pack name clamav then also i tried pack name libyahoo2-10
<qayos> I set it to ext3
<lullabud> serverduck: who, i do not know.  pppoe is pretty esoteric these days...
<lullabud> serverduck: have you tried plog -r ?  that should auto-restart if it's dropped.
<cell> gloom;that too i didnt see anything
<qayos> Losha: All my partitions are NTFS or Ext3 (or swap)
<lullabud> serverduck: definitely check `man plog` if you haven't yet.
<serverduck> lullabud, esoteric as in outdated?:D ook thanks!
<gloom> cell, are you installing from the repositories?
<jeeez> hi, i'm trying to configure mpd, but the log shows: 'can't find alsa mixer control "PCM"' how do i fix this?
<serverduck> lullabud,  is just that i read a lot but can't get this issue fixed.
<Losha> qayos: ok, can you open a terminal and run 'sudo fdisk -l' (that's lower case L) and paste the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<gloom> cell, or downloading the package from a website?
<cell> gloom;i am using the command line
<lullabud> serverduck: no, not deprecated, esoteric as in not many people use it.
<iicsa> anyone used xvidcap before? I'm looking for the keyboard shortcut to pause... google has not helped me find it.
<gloom> gloom, I know that. But are you using the repositories?
<gloom> heheh, I talk to myself
<serverduck> lullabud,  ok
<qayos> Losha: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FyXUHRiV
<gloom> that was for you, CELL
<cell> gloom;so how do i see them???
<lullabud> serverduck: looks like pppd has a "debug" option that will show you tons of options.
<cell> gloom;they tell me its done installing
<sqwertle> Is anyone here familiar with the process of modifying (actually replacing) the kernel before making the boot disk?
<lullabud> serverduck: er, not tons of options, tons of debug info...
<gloom> cell, man, answer my question. Are you using the repositories??? Are you downloading the package from the internet? What are you doing? If you don't tell what exactly are you doing no one could help you
<serverduck> lullabud,  how can i see the debug info?
<cell> gloom; yes
<serverduck> lullabud, pppd in the terminal?
<qayos> sda1 - WinXP, sda2 - Ubuntu9.10 / (all but /home), sda3 swap, sda5 - /home, sda6 - failed Ubuntu8.04 install of / (all but /home)
<lullabud> serverduck: if you start the pppd from a terminal it will probably spit out into the terminal
<serverduck> lullabud,  i have to sudo su?
<serverduck> lullabud,  it sais permission denied
<lullabud> serverduck: not sure.  try it without sudo, then with.
<cell> gloom;repositories
<cell> gloom;from the internet
<Losha> qayos: agreed, I see ntfs on /dev/sda1 (is that a windows install?) and ext3 on /dev/sda2, 5 and 6.
<gloom> cell hahahha. ok. So you are using apt-get?
<serverduck> lullabud,  with no sudo su...doesn't work...with sudo su...i get some funny looking fonts.
<cell> gloom;yes
<serverduck> lullabud, }}}}}}#}#}{4'""""}{}{&^%&
<Blackcamaro8> In the process of a wubi install, the EXE from the disc is claiming "No Permission" to install the last step. The LOG claims to have to download an ISO.
<serverduck> lullabud,  that's what i'm getting in the terminal.
<Random832> is the "design capacity" in the power info for the battery a reliable statement about what the battery was actually intended by the manufacturer to hold when it was new?
<sqwertle> Could anyone help explain how to do this process by copying the files to an iso before making a boot disk rather than using terminal? http://www.linwik.com/wiki/using+the+intel+arrandale+intel+graphics+media+accelerator+hd+with+ubuntu+9.10
<qayos> Losha: yep... sda1 = WinXP... sda2=9.10 (/)... sda3=swap... sda5=(/home for both 9.10 and 8.04)... sda6=failed 8.04 (/) install
<lullabud> serverduck: lame... looks like there might be some info logged into the syslog with that option too.  fyi, i'm getting this all from here: http://linux.die.net/man/8/pppd
<Losha> qayos: because your 8.04 is in an unknown state, I think you'd better boot 9.10 and do a grub recovery from there....
<gloom> cell, ok. I guess there will be a reason why you can't use synaptic. Do you have X?
<Random832> because this says 349 mAh
<cell> gloom;i am a beginner
<Losha> qayos: because there's no guarantee your 8.04 is bootable if the install went wrong...
<qayos> Losha: I don't need the 8.04 at all anymore, we can just delete it.
<cell> gloom;i dont know if i have it
<gloom> cell, np. Do you have graphical environment?
<qayos> (turns out I need 9.04, but I'll handle that later ><)
<stsfanatic> :)
<gloom> cell, gnome? kde? xfce?
<cell> gloom;gnome
<Losha> qayos: just ignore it for now, nothing to be gained by going around deleting partitions at this point. You need to boot 9.10 live cd
<serverduck> lullabud,  that's for the link
<cell> gloom;and kde
<gloom> cell, great. And have you tried to install the package from Synaptic?
<Hathadar> Is it possible to modify /etc/sudoers to not require a specific user to use sudo for a specific command?
<Losha> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cell> gloom;no
<qayos> Losha: Don't currently have a 9.10 livecd, will burn one and come back (I have another computer).
<cell> gloom;i use the command line always
<nanomachine> how can ubuntu be installed from a usb drive
<ppaulhus> hey. just used xrandr to add a custom resolution of 1366x768 to my display... but for some reason the modeline that it returns actually says 1368x768. Is that normal?
<Losha> qayos: ok, in case I'm not here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<qayos> Losha: ok, thanks :)
<Losha> qayos: best of luck :-)
<masu3701> how can i save a channel under freenode in xchat
<earthen> nanomachine, you mean you have it installed on a usb drive and you want to use that to install to another computer?
<lullabud> serverduck: do you know what kind of server you're connecting to?  is this your home ISP, a school, or what?
<lullabud> masu3701: that would be a good question for #xchat
<serverduck> lullabud,  I connect through a lan cable to my home Isp
<desnaike> gloom clamav is command line app u need the clamtk frontend if u need a gui
<lullabud> serverduck: ok, so it's probable that this isn't a server config problem.  that's good to know.
<Losha> masu3701: I've never tried it, but Window->Save text. You do know this channel is archived at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010 ?
<gloom> desnaike, cell, yeah, I was just installing it and there's no gui by default
<gloom> cell, that's why you can't see it in the program list
<nanomachine> earthen, correct
<cell> gloom;so wat do we do now ???
<serverduck> lullabud,  the connection worked fine before...let's say 1 week..
<nanomachine> !usb install
<gloom> install the package camtk, which is a gtk GUI for the command line clamav
<masu3701> Losha: thats cool...i didnt know that
<lullabud> serverduck: honestly, that *could* be a server side problem...
<Ngoc_tiensinh> 2222222
<cell> gloom,how do i get the gui???
<Ngoc_tiensinh> hello
<Ngoc_tiensinh> i from vietnamese
<serverduck> lullabud, how could that be if i run a machine windows on the same line?and internet works there?
<Losha> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<lullabud> serverduck: that's good information to know too.
<gloom> cell, sorry, clamtk
<dante123> I think someone is piggy backing on my network, how can I check to see the ip addresses of all of the computers on my network
<lullabud> serverduck: it's still possible, but not probable.  if you're not using the same software you will not get the same results.  just look at web standards.
<lullabud> serverduck: it does seem like a client thing... i just don't know what.
<Losha> dante123: it's wireless, presumably?
<cell> gloom,should i try clamtk???
<gloom> lullabud, you killed me with that answer. Can you elaborate, please?
<desnaike> dante123 try etherape
<serverduck> lullabud,  i think the problem is with ubuntu for shure.
<lullabud> cell: do you always type three question marks???  :P
<cell> gloom.yes
<lullabud> gloom: ...which answer?
<cell> gloom,should i try clamtk???
<Losha> lullabud: what's wrong with that???
<Slyboots> Hm, having some trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10 to a Md/LVM RAID array
<gloom> cell, yes. Clamtk is a front-end for the clamav . As desnaike told you clamav is just a command line app
<lullabud> lol
<Slyboots> when its trying to unpack and install linux-server (kernel) it fails..
<lullabud> Losha: Nothing!!! I guess???
<serverduck> lullabud, if in windows i get 5 days uptime no disconnects,when my ubuntu machine is getting disconnects the win one is working perfect...can downoald can browse
<cell> gloom.ok
<dante123> yes, wireless.  I see a computer on my network that is not mine....I can put encryption back on....but not tonight.  In meantime want to see who it is
<cell> gloom.i try it now
<SirLinux> Hello :Pp
<serverduck> lullabud, in windows i get no disconnects only when i turn on my pc:P
<Losha> lullabud: :-) :-) :-). It does make one sound a bit like Karen Walker...
<ngocmaster06sk_> hello all friend
<dante123> okay will try etherape /des
<lixujia> \ping
<lullabud> serverduck: i'm just saying that things will work differently between windows and linux, differently on both sides.  don't worry about it, it's probably not a server side thing...
 * Ganymede mirrors lixujia's \
<cell> gloom.it says Setting up clamtk (4.08-1)
<serverduck> lullabud,  i know linux !=windows...
<Slyboots> Quite a few errors..
<serverduck> lullabud,  but i'm surprised how I can't fix this issue yet? i;m the only person using pppoe in ubuntu in the world?>:)
<Slyboots> "mkinitramfs: workaround is MODULESmost
<lullabud> serverduck: well, i'm sorry i can't be more helpful with your pppoe troubleshooting.  it's been like 5+ years since i've had to deal with that
<Slyboots> "Failed to create initrd image"
<serverduck> lullabud,  don't have to be sorry
<lullabud> serverduck: haha, you never know!  pppoe is very uncommon.
<PiousMinion> linux != ubuntu, but ubuntu tries so hard to emulate the wimp desktop. :P
<Slyboots> dpkg: errror processing linux-image-2.6.31-20-server--configure
<serverduck> lullabud,  you are not paid to do this, I admire you very much for doing this.
<dante123> downloaded etherape but it says no suitable devices found?
<serverduck> lullabud, and thanks for everything
<Slyboots> wtf does that mean o.O
<Johnny1> My sound isn't working at all. I currently have esound installed, ubuntu 9.10 won't play any sound, except whenever I shutdown the computer, it makes this beep sound. Please help me!
<cell> gloom,so wat about the libyahoo2-10 package
<lullabud> serverduck: i gotta scoot, good luck
<serverduck> PiousMinion, and what you'll really cal linux, slackware?
<dante123> <desnaike> etherape says no suitable devices
<sixofour> what is a good skype appn for linux?
<serverduck> lullabud, you too! :)
<gloom> cell, do you have GUI already?
<Ganymede> sixofour, skype itself is available for linux
<sixofour> oh?..thanks
<Losha> sixofour: er, skype....
<cell> gloom,no
<Ganymede> sixofour, and i don't think there are any alternatives because skype is a closed protocol
<PiousMinion> serverduck: I dislike slackware for different reasons.
<Slyboots> So.. um.. right
<sixofour> linux has some tools for making skype applications
<sixofour> so i guessed there was an open variant
<Slyboots> mkinitramfs: missing md root /dev/mapper/Root-Root ys entry
<serverduck> PiousMinion, but the saying is"if you know slackware you know linux" :)
<Slyboots> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.3.20-server
<cell> gloom,how do i get the GUI
<Slyboots> failed to create initramfs image.
<Slyboots> o.o
<desnaike> danta123 under capture in tyhe menu choose ur wireless device
<Losha> serverduck: yes, but it's a long, slow, hard uphill climb....
<gloom> cell, :D ok, one thing at a time. Have you installed clamtk right? If you can't see any icon in the applications list, try running clamtk from a terminal
<PiousMinion> serverduck: I said I dislike slackware, I didn't say I didn't know it.  After all, yo uhave to know something well to really know you don't like it. :P
<serverduck> PiousMinion, true!
<Losha> Slyboots: either your install CD is faulty, or your raid is faulty. Pray it's the former. Did it pass the self test?
<Slyboots> Its a Net install
<desnaike> dante123 did u start etherape from terminal using sudo
<Losha> Slyboots: bad news. You need expert raid help. Beyond me, I'm afraid...
<Slyboots> I just created the array
<karma_police> is there a channel for lucid?
<Losha> !lucid | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<karma_police> ty
<gurugeek> i forgot the site where i can paste my config and share it with others... anyone?
<Emzzzz> http://imggmi.info/DSC-1268361504.jpg/ do my tits look big?
<cell> gloom,i have done the clamtk
<Losha> gurugeek: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<cell> gloom,i have the virus scanner now
<gloom> cell, good
<gurugeek> Losha: thanks
<cell> gloom,so can we now go on to the GUI
<Slyboots> I cant even run any commands
<Slyboots> Since I dont seem to be inside the linux "system" just the install enviroment
<gloom> cell, now about the libyahoo, that's not an app. That's just a library. Packages that contain libraries just install the library in its place, but you won't see any program icon for it.
<gloom> cell, you just told me that you have the GUI?!?! or not?
<gloom> :D
<Slyboots> Ahd mdstat shows the 3 raid arrays are fine
<Losha> Slyboots: luckily you've lost no data if you've just made the array. Try a more stable distro e.g. 8.04?
<cell> gloom,no i dont have the GUI
<Slyboots> Oh for gods sake, just spend 3 bloody hours on this
<Slyboots> And it waits for the last bloody step before going "Oh yea.. wait somethings screwed."
<gloom> cell, what do you see when you run clamtk from the command line? Do you see a window?
<desnaike> cell it's under applications/accessories/virus scanner
<Losha> Slyboots: sorry, but I wouldn't run 9.10 on a mission critical server. It's just not mature enough...
<Slyboots> Yea, it wont even install
<moszer> hello everyone, can anyone help me configuring pcsx please
<cell> gloom,yes i see it at applications/system tools/virus scanner
<gloom> cell, that's the GUI!
<gloom> cell, problem solved!
<cell> gloom,so wat about the libyahoo
<moszer> anyone familiar with pcsx?
<Slyboots> Well to be honest I dont really fancy downloading another 700mb and wasting 3 hours only for that to perhaps go "oh yea somethigs not right, *splat*"
<gloom> cell, now about the libyahoo, that's not an app. That's just a library. Packages that contain libraries just install the library in its place, but you won't see any program icon for it.
<cell> gloom,try and see if you can get the right package on yahoo messenger from sudo apt-cache search messenger
<Dr_Willis> moszer:  if you mean the playstatnion emulator.. yes ive had it working.. but that was about 5 mo ago.
<gloom> cell, man, would you please fire the synaptic and try from there?
<gloom> cell the pacage search function is much better
<moszer> Dr, did you tried it before?
<Losha> moszer: see also the fora at http://forums.ngemu.com/
<cell> gloom,how i do know the right pack from the library stuff tell me the difference pls
<moszer> Losha, are you using it?
<desnaike> cell why are you installing libyahoo
<Dr_Willis> moszer:  if you mean the playstatnion emulator.. yes ive had it working.. about 5 mo ago. and ive used it on  and off for years
<Losha> moszer: no, just googled it for you
<gloom> cell, well for starters, libyahoo package says:"Yahoo messenger protocol C library" in the package description!!!!!! That's pretty clear to me
<Losha> Slyboots: I don't know of an OS where that's *guaranteed* not to happen. Even w*dows users have install problems...
<cell> gloom,which one should i install so i get the yahoo messenger on my pc???
<gloom> cell, now I can't see any package specific for yahoo messenger. But other generic messengers like pidgin or kopete should support yahoo messenger connections
<cell> gloom,which pack
<Slyboots> Key seems to be this.. mkintframfs: missing md root /dev/mapper/Root-Root (something?) ys entry
<moszer> Thanks Losha, Dr_Willis, then i need your guide, i'm trying to find the BIOS for it,ive tried google it, seems that i cant find it, if its ok with you, i would like you to teach me a 'stepbystep' procedure..
<qayos> Slyboots: don't delete the file you downloaded until you successfully install, and do an md5sum on it before you try to burn it
<gloom> cell, isntall the package pidgin. This will support yahoo connections
<cell> gloom,i need yahoo messenger specifically
<Slyboots> mkinitfs woarkaround is MODULES=most
<cell> gloom,thats why
<moszer> *im a newbies
<Slyboots> mkinitramfs: Error please report the bug
<desnaike> cell pidgen with gnome gui is great and uses libyahoo.so
<gloom> cell, install pidgin
<Losha> Slyboots: less chance of that happening with 8.04, but no guarantees. You could always ask for your money back...
<blakkheim> or use finch, better than pidgin in my opinion
 * Slyboots rolls his eyes.. YEa
<faron> u still there lullabud ? just in case you ever run across that question again [or anybody else] do this...in a terminal "killall -u [username] screensaver preview"...the terminal said "no process killed" BUT...IT LIED ! {ha ha}
<Slyboots> Just annoyed, waste of time.
<Losha> Slyboots: understood...
<Slyboots> I dont see much point trying a older version if this "bug" is going to exist
<owner> How do I compile a debian file from source code?
<serverducky> what is the command to see what wireless card i have>
<blakkheim> owner: checkinstall
<blakkheim> serverducky: lspci
<serverducky> blakkheim, thanks
<chili555> serverducky, lspci if its internal and lsusb -v if its a dongle
<owner> blakkheim so I go into the directory of the source code and type checkinstall?
<moszer> Dr, please
<blakkheim> owner: you "make" it like normal, but then run sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install
<serverducky> chili555, :)
<cell> gloom,do you have any interesting program i can use on my ubuntu???
<owner> ah I'll try that right now
<gloom> cell, just browse the repositories, or google it. there are thousands man.
<Losha> Slyboots: the point about 8.04, which is a long term support release, is that it's all bugfixes and no new features. It's your best bet for stability. But no guarantees, sorry...
<Slyboots> Bugger.
<Slyboots> well sod it Im going to bed
<chili555> serverducky, do you need help with it?
<cell> gloom,ok thanks
<gloom> cell, np
<serverducky> chili555, my ubuntu has detected it..i hope it works
<Losha> Slyboots: start an 8.04 download before you go...
<Slyboots> Could have been playing Battlefield 2..
<syam_> can any body help me..
<syam_> i have problem with mailman...
<syam_> i want mailman integrate with virtual user postfix
<owner> what do you change the architecture to from i386 to get it to install on 64 bit or is there a way to make it install on any system.
<gloom> gonna ask again:( IS there any way of restart the X server programatically from a X application?
<owner> The code does work on any system
<owner> @ blakkehim
<Losha> syam_: I know nothing about mailman. Have you tried the searchable mailing list archive at http://www.mail-archive.com/mailman-users%40python.org/ ?
<serverduck> Is it normal when i installed my wireless card, that my ubuntu freezes>?
<serverduck> I had to manually restart it from the button.
<owner> I mean @ blakkheim
<chili555> serverduck, hardly
<brandon420> who in here knows how to use ssh?
<Slyboots> Wow, and its logged
<Slyboots> ... A year ago
<serverduck> chili555, the driver works fine but it freazed after installing
<Slyboots> and hasnt been looked at :P
<serverduck> chili555, strange...
<Slyboots> So, yea a older version is not going to work
<syam_> Losha_: thanks.. i will try
<chili555> serverduck, maybe there is a driver conflict. what driver is it?
<Losha> Slyboots: sorry. What are you gonna do next?
<Slyboots> Mm..
<Slyboots> Dont know, cry a bit
<Slyboots> Waste another 3-4 hours
<Losha> !ask | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slyboots> Go to bed :P
<serverduck> chili555, well i had to wireless drivers there...installed the 2nd one and the first one was a firmware tool extracter or something like that...
<Error404NotFound> i am trying to configure psad with shorewall. Psad does detect port scans but when i do a iptables -nvL and grep any port-scanner's IP, i don't see anything.
<Losha> Slyboots: try a different distro?
<Slyboots> Debian I suppose
<serverduck> chili555, for brodcom...maybe that's why
<chili555> serverduck, a broadcom, i expect
<Slyboots> Dont really like it as much as ubuntu :P
<ddrj> hey
<serverduck> chili555, when i click now  hardware drivers that firmware extractor doesn't show
<ddrj> can i install ubuntu 9.10 desktop from a usb drive?
<serverduck> chili555, but the driver works fine.
<jolaren> Does anyone know of a dvb-t card with cam module that works via kernel in ubutnu?
<ddrj> downloaded this ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and i was wondering if i can extract to usb drive and install the OS from there
<chili555> serverduck, did you try and fail something else first? ndiswrapper, maybe?
<serverduck> chili555, maybe that's why...no
<Slyboots> Screw it, Im off to bed
<shankerjs> anyone know how to flash the Samsung Moment? i just got it 2 days ago.
<Slyboots> Cheers Losha
<Losha> Slyboots: cheers...
<owner> blakkheim can you please tell me if you will in the control file in the source code it says that the Architecture is i386 but I know it will install on anything 32 or 64 bit. what do I change that to please?
<chili555> serverduck, i dont understand. it works fine or it freezes??
<serverduck> chili555, it works fine...:)
<TxPitou> evening to all
<maco> owner: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<ajnewbold> anyone know how I can launch something from the terminal that lets me view/select available wifi connections?
<serverduck> chili555, but after installing it there was another broadcom thing there in hardware drivers
<chili555> serverduck, great! welcome to the Ubuntu party!
<ajnewbold> I deleted my panel and I'm kind of stuck heh
<serverduck> chili555,  and i thought if ubuntu points me to that let's install that too
<owner> thanks
<serverduck> chili555, tried to do that and it freezed
<serverduck> chili555, restarted and it wasn't there anymore
<chili555> serverduck, there are two ways to get some wireless cards going and it wont want both
<serverduck> chili555, i read something about firmware extractor tool
<gloom> ajnewbold, iwlist wlan0 scan       replace wlan0 for your wlan decive
<ajnewbold> gloom: thanks!
<serverduck> chili555, who knows what was it:P
<serverduck> chili555, i have another problem with my pppoe
<chili555> serverduck, yes broadcoms want firmware. if its working well then you have all you need
<serverduck> chili555, that's the only thing i need to solve
<chili555> serverduck, i know little about pppoe, but lets try
<serverduck> chili555, can i pm you?
<serverduck> chili555,  i found a link with the same problem
<chili555> serverduck, sure nuff
<Losha> syam_ just offered me syam.png (383 bytes). He's compromised, right?
<gloom> ajnewbold, if you have gnome, you can try nm-applet, and nm-connection-editor for a more fiendly GUI
<rww> serverduck: For broadcom wifi, you need a driver component (sometimes bcmwl-kernel-source) and the firmware (installed during b43-fwcutter setup)
<ddrj> got a q.. if i wanna install ubuntu from a usb drive, can i just extract the contents of ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso onto the usb drive and install from there?
<ddrj> thanks in advance
<rww> ddrj: What operating system are you using right now? Windows, OSX, Linux?
<serverduck> rww, thanks, now it's working right:)
<Losha> !usb | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ddrj> well target operating system won't have any OS on there
<ddrj> completely black system
<ddrj> shit i mean target pc
<ddrj> :P
<ddrj> and instead of black i mean blank
<rww> ddrj: I know. You need to run a tool to prepare the USB stick, I need to know what you have available to run that tool :)
<Fidoxd> Hi!
<ddrj> ohhhh yes, windows :D
<ajnewbold> gloom: nm-connection-editor comes up but nm-applet doesn't seem to want to launch unfortunately
<ddrj> vista ;\\
<ajnewbold> gloom: but I think I can muddle my way with the other commands you suggested, thanks :D
<rww> ddrj: download unetbootin from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ , run it as an administrator (right-click on the program and click the relevant option), point it at your USB stick and the ISO you downloaded).
<ddrj> awesomeeeeee thanks :D
<serverduck> Can someone please tell me why I get pppoe disconnects...in ubuntu and the same connection in ubuntu works like a charm?
<serverduck> I made a topic on the beginners section but no answers no on knows...what should i do?
<panopticon> serverduck, you can try to explain your problem again?
<Losha> serverduck: presumably a pppoe client bug in ubuntu. Try googling to see if there's a workaround....
<valley76> is it possibable to blow the read/write head on a cdrw/dvd+rw?
<rww> funkyGit: bzr is better
<saylar> still no one who could give me a hint regarding this really annoying vpn problem?
<saylar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8941068
<nwidger> i just followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Mac to create a bootable usb stick, but when i run 'hdiutil info /dev/disk1', the partition is shown as being not bootable.  shouldnt it be listed as being bootable or am missing something?
<Losha> valley76: It's very high precision electronics, with very find tolerances for moving parts. You only get so many reads/writes before they fail. Some brands fail sooner than others. Does it report errors?
<nwidger> here's the output from hdiutil: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/V3fpWW2T
<valley76> Losha:right now it wont even mount
<Losha> valley76: do you have a known good disk you can try in it? Also, power-cycle it to see if that helps...
<rww> nwidger: I don't think it matters. Try it and find out :\
<valley76> i have tried both nothing works
<nwidger> rww: i did and it didnt work :\
<thiagoBR> hey there guys
<mikelifeguard> Is there a file I can add a bash alias to so it will be available for all users?
<faron> WHAT [Or,how do I find out] do those  little icons represent that are found on the upper left hand corner of my windows ? One,for instance,is a tiny Firefox icon.Next to it,is what appears to be a very small circle within a very small square.I know it's a button of some sort.But,I have forgotten what it does.
<Losha> mikelifeguard: usually /etc/bashrc is read by everyone who runs bash...
<mikelifeguard> Losha: thanks
<Losha> valley76: sounds like it's crocked then, sorry....
<valley76> ok thank gonna upgrade soon anyway
<kaell> Losha, I'm back up running on my 9.10 install, thanks for the help.
<qayos> <-- me
<puser> /open 1
<Losha> qayos: glad to hear it. You can install 9.04 over the failed 8.04 install by choosing manual partition during install. Best of luck...
<Tdubell> anyone know where a good list of commands for the terminal are?
<wunjo> whats a good funny app in terminal like "joke of the day" type program
<wunjo> I dont even know what to call these
<Pici> wunjo: fortune ?
<wunjo> Guess bashes
<wunjo> sure
<Losha> wunjo: bashes. That's funny...
<wunjo> lol
<ajnewbold> if there's an unused top-level item in the Main Menu, how can I nuke it?  it shows up in italics in the Main Menu app and I just want it to go away
<Cryptorchild> does anyone know how to have higher res for terminal login?
<ajnewbold> (the item in question is Wine, btw, and I thought it would vanish when I uninstalled wine but it's still hanging out there)
<knoppies> Tdubell, I have a personal list of the ones I use often enough to need at my finger tips, but not often enough to remember them. I know of a desktop wallpaper with many on them. other than that I can tell you how to list commands in a few various ways on the terminal
<L00pB4ck> hi everyone
<L00pB4ck> i have a problem with my theme
<17SAAKYQU> Anyone know a fix for the huge size of windows and such in Ubuntu? E.g. in Windows, my Chrome menu bar is small. In Linux, its huge.
<cwek> hay
<L00pB4ck> at logon my theme is not applied
<ajnewbold> 17SAAKYQU: open the Appearance app, Fonts tab, and you can reduce the font sizes for application menus there
<ajnewbold> 17SAAKYQU: I found that bumping all font sizes there down to 9 worked very nicely
<L00pB4ck> when i launch "apperance" it is applied but only partially
<cwek> aloww
<knoppies> L00pB4ck, So we not talking about your GDM theme?
<17SAAKYQU> ajnewbold, thanks. BAH I can't change my username.. /nick isn't working
<knoppies> Tdubell, you there?
<L00pB4ck> knoppies, no gtk
<17SAAKYQU> ajnewbold, when you go to "Details" what DPI are you using?
<knoppies> L00pB4ck, Im going to assume you actually have the files to the theme (ie, icons, mouse pointers, etc)
<L00pB4ck> knoppies, yes everything was working fine before
<git__> anyone know why the word Ubuntu is not in Mark Cuban's wikipedia?
<zhig-> on the 9.10 installer, isn't there some option for a text install or am I just missing it?
<git__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Cuban
<knoppies> L00pB4ck, I cant think of anything that would cause that.
<owner> how do you force a debian package to install regardless of errors?
<knoppies> Tdubell, you still there?
<qayos> zhig-, I think you need the "alternate installer" disk, not sure though
<L00pB4ck> knoppies, i think i'm missing something in my startup apps
<17SAAKYQU> owner, what package installer are you using?
<zhig-> qayos, damn... thanks
<CaptainBland> Hello, all.  I'm speaking to you from the Live CD, where I'm trying to recover some files from my hard disk before a re-install.  But it's telling me I don't have permission to copy them.  Any ideas?
<owner> dpkg
<knoppies> L00pB4ck, maybe, Im not sure what is associated with gtk themes. You tried looking at the ubuntu forums?
<L00pB4ck> knoppies, i'll go there thx
<owner> Or is there a command to take an existing .deb file and recompile it for your system?
<saylar> git__, why should it be there?
<Tdubell> knoppies: yeah i'm back
<17SAAKYQU> owner, try `man dpkg` or `dpkg --force-help [package name]`
<pinkpanther> hi
<17SAAKYQU> owner, when reading through the man file, it looks like you can force different things. Its a matter of finding the right --force (--force-install maybe)
<knoppies> Tdubell, I have a personal list of the ones I use often enough to need at my finger tips, but not often enough to remember them. I know of a desktop wallpaper with many on them. other than that I can tell you how to list commands in a few various ways on the terminal, want me to pastebin one (or more)?
<owner> Will try
<pinkpanther> does everyone in here use ubuntu or...
<git__> saylar, didn't cuban started this whole ubuntu movement?
<knoppies> pinkpanther, not everyone, but the majority.
<pinkpanther> cool
<17SAAKYQU> owner, is this what you're looking for? "--force-bad-verify" : bad-verify: Install a package even if it fails authentic‐
<17SAAKYQU>               ity check.
<pinkpanther> anyone from Great Britain?
<owner> no
<saylar> git__, nope ;)
<Pici> !sabdfl | git__
<saylar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<ubottu> git__: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Tdubell> knoppies: its okay, i just want to learn how to navigate ubuntu through terminal, like i navigate windows through cmd prompt
<17SAAKYQU> owner, you can always just do a "--force-all" and see if that works
<Pici> pinkpanther: Have you tried #ubuntu-uk ?
<Tdubell> i could probably find the commands if i looked :p
<git__> ohs Canonical
<owner> I7SAAKYQU I have some custom source code I wrote and compiled into a 32 bit .deb package. I still have the source but every suggested method of compiling it for 64 fails.
<pinkpanther> cmd is shit lol
<knoppies> Tdubell, see my private message.
<Pici> pinkpanther: Please mind your language here.
<pinkpanther> sorry
<17SAAKYQU> owner, I see. I assume it compiles by command-line w/o the .deb file
<njbair> just got a new processor. Does ubuntu support quad-core out of the box?
<Pici> njbair: yes.
<owner> 17SAAKYQU correct. I found a how to page that worked for me the first time but I can't find it again.
<owner> 17SAAKYQU maybe if I could send someone the source code they could figure it out.
<17SAAKYQU> owner, ahh i see. I can't really help ya much more than that.. :( sorry
<njbair> So I don't need a custom kernel or anything?
<17SAAKYQU> owner, Also I'm on a 32-bit only laptop right now :'(
<RxDx> is there any download manager, like downthemall on firefox, to google chrome?
<pinkpanther> how long does it take to install slackware in vbox :|
<pinkpanther> shuda give it more ram :|
<pinkpanther> someone should make a new distro based on ubuntu for people new to linux and call it noobuntu :D
<xorwhy> pinkpanther: They called it linux mint, I like the name
<pinkpanther> meyaw
<brandon420> anyone know ALOT about networks and ssh, and vnc?
<xorwhy> I need to downgrade my wireless-N driver ath9k to the previous ath9k that supports only G/B/A
<Meshach> Hey guys!
<Dougdoug4> Hello. I have a problem. I want to install Ubuntu and get rid of Windows, the problem is that all my music and video(s) are stored on Windows, and I don't have an external HDD or other  computer to temporarily store the music on.
<Meshach> @Dougdoug4, buy a usb stick, they are really really cheap. :)
<pinkpanther> i could give you temp access to an unlimited FTP server but the servers down
<xorwhy> Dougdoug4: First you make a partition for the music. Then you put the music on that partition. Lastly you install Ubuntu onto the Windows partition.
<pinkpanther> :|
<hexdump_> Dougdoug4:  Try WUBI
<Dougdoug4> I own a 3gb USB stick, and I own about a 50gb music collection
<xorwhy> WUBI does not kill windows, it dual boots. Correct?
<clickme> hi everyone
<hexdump_> xorwhy:  nope you can uninstall it just as you would a windows program
<Meshach> Oh, my bad.
<pinkpanther> id backup first
<void_pointer> Hi pappies. Has anyone here installed ubuntu 9.10 on a hard drive already containing Windows 7? If so, does grub-2 detect the Windows install? I have read conflicting reports on the 'net. I know that 9.04 detected it and added it to the bootloader entries as I've done it.
<Dougdoug4> So, what should I do, brodawgs?
<pinkpanther> always backup
<hsunda3> I am using a Ubuntu box as a router .. anyone have a good, easy application that allows me to generate IPtables configurations easily?
<Dougdoug4> I like xorwhy's idea
<hexdump_> and it's exactly the same thing as ubuntu.  I didn't use WUBI I manually configured the partitions but I have used it before and it works.
<xorwhy> hexdump_: That's what I said, to the one who suggested WUBI to the one who wanted no windows at all to remain.
<Dougdoug4> xorwhy: How would I create a partition on Windows?
<hexdump_> oh lol
<void_pointer> hsunda3, probably, but you won't like my idea. Learn iptables. It isn't that hard
<pinkpanther> cant you just install bootable ubuntu inside windows
<Dougdoug4> pinkpanther: that is stupid
<xorwhy> Dougdoug4: It would be easiest to use your live CD of Ubuntu, and use the program "gparted".
<hsunda3> void_pointer: I actually like your idea :) I am learning iptables, yes .. I just want to make sure I am doing it right. I guess I could use some netcat or tcpdump or something to see if my packet forwarding rules are right,huh?
<pinkpanther> wah
<hexdump_> I think I missed that small detail
<pinkpanther> who called me stupid?
<knoppies> Dougdoug4, I agree with using the liveCD, but you can create a partition using your windows install CD.
<void_pointer> hsunda3, or if you have access to a remote machine you can use, even better. i test my rules from a remote box. Just remember to log anything you want to see (like stuff you are denying)
<knoppies> pinkpanther, he said that what you suggested would be a bad idea, not that your stupid.
<Tdubell> Dougdoug4: use virtualbox, that's what i'm doing
<Dougdoug4> Ok, so how do I create a partition?
<Cryptorchild> does anyone know how to have higher resolution for terminal login?
<xorwhy> Seems all the regulars that "hold things together" aren't here right now.
<hsunda3> void_pointer: yeah I guess I should do that :)
<pinkpanther> why would it be bad
<Dougdoug4> xorwhy: Can you PM me? This channel is getting spammy.
<xorwhy> Dougdoug4: OK
<pinkpanther> if you boot from the disc your morelikey to damage the win install
<emsilva> Dougdoug4: Better yet, install ubuntu without deleting the windows partition. In ubuntu, copy all your stuff over to the ubuntu partition then format the windows partition to get the space back.
<Dougdoug4> emsilva: could I really do that?
<pinkpanther> well i id that once and it somehow deleted a few DLLs
<hexdump_> if your stuff was FAT32 you wouldn't have a problem.  can't you create a seperate FAT32 parition copy over your music then install ubuntu
<emsilva> Dougdoug4: yeah, I've done that myself.
<hexdump_> ext4 can see FAT
<hexdump_> I think
<emsilva> can read NTFS as well just fine.
<RxDx> is there any download manager, like downthemall on firefox, to google chrome?
<pinkpanther> it can
<Clete2> ok so I changed my font sizes... any clues on how t omake the Google Chrome border smaller?
<hexdump_> well then there should be no problem
<emsilva> yup
<Clete2> and also any clue how to make Chrome listen to the system font sizes? Chrome fonts are still HUGE
<pinkpanther> well i know it can see fat 32 but i duno about 12 or 16
<hexdump_> just install ubuntu copy the music to your linux partiton and then wipe your NTFS
<void_pointer> hsunda3, this is a good site to start from --> Linuxguruz.org
<psusi> hexdump_, you mean Ubuntu can see fat, not ext4... doesn't make sense to say ext4 can see fat
<pinkpanther> get a seagate 2TB
<pinkpanther> ^ ^
<LoopBack> after an update a couple of weeks ago i started having a serious problem on my laptop.at startup applications don't run and custom themes are not applied
<jiohdi> does it make sense to say ubuntu can SEE
<hexdump_> psusi:  if you know already why did you ask
<hsunda3> void_pointer: cool thanks will check it out
<hexdump_> I'm sure we both know what we mean my bad
<void_pointer> hsunda3, and here is a nice example to start out from --> http://www.sns.ias.edu/~jns/files/iptables_ruleset
<pinkpanther> aint u got an mp3 player with ya music on?
<tm0> Hello i recently installed Conky. I have searched, but i cannot find the location of the conkyrc file.
<hsunda3> void_pointer: cool man .. yeah there are plenty of them on Google thanks
<void_pointer> hsunda3, you will learn a lot about networking etc. by learning how to configure iptables manually. It is well worth it.
<Dougdoug4> Ok question: I heard that if I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu, that once I decide I don't want Ubuntu anymore, if I delete it, I won't be able to use Windows again because of GRUB?
<void_pointer> hsunda3, yeah, but I didn't write all those others ones ;)
<void_pointer> Hi pappies. Has anyone here installed ubuntu 9.10 on a hard drive already containing Windows 7? If so, does grub-2 detect the Windows install? I have read conflicting reports on the 'net. I know that 9.04 detected it and added it to the bootloader entries as I've done it.
<hsunda3> void_pointer: whoa nice
<pinkpanther> iv had conflicts with xp n vista
<jiohdi> tm0 you are trying to change conky?
<Dougdoug4> Ok question: I heard that if I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu, that once I decide I don't want Ubuntu anymore, if I delete it, I won't be able to use Windows again because of GRUB?
<hexdump_> Dougdoug4:  they install on seperate partitoins u shouldn't have a problem.
<tm0> jiohdi yes, it has the flickering bug. I need to apply the fix
<earthen> whats the command to remount all drives?
<hexdump_> Dougdoug4:  I think many people suggested try WUBI.  IF you don't want to use ubuntu anymore just uninstall it in windows no problem.
<Dougdoug4> hexdump_ when I install and load the partitioner
<jiohdi> tm0: you just make a file like conky.config and then start conky with conky --configure=conky.config
<Dougdoug4> It doesn't give me the option to dual boot
<Dougdoug4> Only erase all or specific manually
<serverduck> how do i scan for wireless networks in ubuntu like i used to do in windows?
<hexdump_> Dougdoug4:  what are you suing Livecd to install ubuntu or WUBI?
<jiohdi> tm0 you can copy someone elses conky file for the most part and then apply your own changes
<pinkpanther> thats easy right click the network icon on the taskbar
<serverduck> I could refresh and a bunch of networks appeared...
<Dougdoug4> hexdump_: LiveCD
<tm0> jiohdi are you sure? I was almost it is .conkyrc ?
<pinkpanther> personaly i think usin wlan in ubuntu is 10 times easier than on windows
<jiohdi> tm0 I have done a few conky configs in my linux time :)
<LoopBack> after an update a couple of weeks ago i started having a serious problem on my laptop.at startup applications don't run and custom themes are not applied plz help
<knoppies> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<void_pointer> serverduck, if you are using the default gnome desktop there is an icon up the top. Click it and you'll get the networks
<void_pointer> serverduck, if you are feeling a bit more *nix, type "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" in a terminal
<tm0> So where do i make the file hiodi? in my home?
<CaptainBland> So, when the nVidia drivers are installed, it reboots or turns off as soon as it hits the desktop.  If I DON'T have them installed, it gives me 'out of range' messages.   I'm about to throw this computter from a very tall place.
<jiohdi> tm0 you can make it anywhere you want, as long as you point to it correctly, but in your home/user directory would be best
<serverduck> void_pointer, yes the default theme but i have 20 wireless networks and i can't add every single one...how to i scan and click to connect instead of setting each up in network manager?
<pinkpanther> 20?
<pinkpanther> wtf!
<tm0> Thank you jiohdi
<jiohdi> tm0 np
<void_pointer> serverduck, what do you mean "add"? When you left click the icon all the available networks come up, just like in Windows. click one and then "connect"
<pinkpanther> it depends how ur routers set up
<pinkpanther> do you have broadcast on
<clickme> how do i setup in ubuntu 9.10 the medie center usb remote
<brandon420> anyone in here know about networks-ssh and vnc?
<pinkpanther> or is it hidden
<void_pointer> brandon420, just ask the question
<knoppies> brandon420, I know a little, but probably not what your looking for. Ask anyway.
<void_pointer> brandon420, if anyone knows the answer they'll tell you
<xorwhy> brandon420: #remote-exploit
<brandon420> exploit sounds about what i need
<jiohdi> tm0: here is a sample you can use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/393771/
<serverduck> void_pointer, when i click network manager i get>wired networks(device not managed-its with grey)..wireless networks(disconnected)vpn connections....connect to a hidden wireless network..create new wireless network.
<xorwhy> brandon420: Be sure of what you need before you decide you need it, if you know what I mean
<tm0> thank you again jiohdi
<knoppies> serverduck, sounds like the device is managed by something else.
<zzo38> How can I make a CD that can autorun and download this program from the internet:  http://wiki.freegeekvancouver.org/w/index.php?action=raw&ctype=text/css&title=Qc.sh
<serverduck> void_pointer,  wired and wireless networks are with grey and not selectable
<jiohdi> (^_^)
<zzo38> Also tell me if there is a mistake in this program
<pinkpanther> whats the terminal command for compizconfig?
<xangua> pinkpanther: ccsm
<serverduck> knoppies, and what is that?I can't figure out...I made my ppoe connection with sudo pppoe
<xorwhy> )v-v(
<serverduck> knoppies, could that mess up the wireless network too?
<brandon420> xorwhy: lol, its not like that
<tm0> jiohdi after appling the changes in gedit, i save and will they take affect right after?
<xorwhy> brandon420: Haha great :)
<knoppies> serverduck, Im not su clued up on networking, and Im not even sure I know what ppoe is, but if you set up a particular device in /etc/network/interfaces then that applet cannot manage the device.
<brandon420> xorwhy: its really dead in there
<jiohdi> tm0 it will take effect as soon as you run the command  conky --config= or is it --configure= and then the file name
<void_pointer> serverduck, hmm I see. You should have a line in there that says "Available". Maybe you have a conflict with Network manager and something else. You could try wicd. Many people prefer it
<tm0> okay thank you
<pinkpanther> moo
<zzo38> Can you help me my question, please?
<xorwhy> brandon420: My experience with those utilities is pretty limited, I've used the protocols on a "do it" basis, rather than a true learning one.
<clickme> anyone know how to set usb media remote
<serverduck> void_pointer, how can i resolve the conflict?
<pinkpanther> omg its the daleks! Exterminate....
<brandon420> xorwhy: i jsut need know how to get a ssh on my old computer so i can start up vnc, i have all the info and open ports, but its not letting putty connect to it
<void_pointer> serverduck, well, first try "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<serverduck> void_pointer, ok
<Max_> I dumped the contents of a hard disk into a file into another hard disk. For this, I used the dd command. How can I access the data contained in the backup file?
<void_pointer> serverduck, then you'll get a different icon you can click on
<tm0> jiohdi that didn't work very well. It came up with error. Many of them.
<Roasted> Why is it when I VNC from my ubuntu laptop to my ubuntu desktop, whenever I open windows on my laptop remotely into my desktop, nothing comes up on my laptop screen yet they come up on my desktop? Example - I click Places and the menu drops down on my desktop, but not my laptop. I can see everything fine on myd esktop, but laptop never displays anything whatsoever.
<xorwhy> brandon420: you shouldn't need SSH to use VNC. Just install xvnc4viewer on the linux box, and vncserver on the windows one. Get the IP and port right on the connect and it should "just work"
<jiohdi> tm0 it takes some tweaking
<earthen> does anyone know why i can't mount my NTFS drives and have the icons show up on my desktop with the names i want instead of "56 gig media"
<trism> Roasted: if you have compiz enabled on the machine you vnc into, it won't update properly
<Roasted> trism, so if I disable compiz on my desktop, I should be okay?
<xorwhy> Roasted: trism: Compiz does not render xvnc4viewer when the full screen option is selected.
<trism> Roasted: yes
<brandon420> xorwhy: this is from a ubuntu-ubuntu and i dont have access to the computer its like 6 hours away from me. i know it has vnc on it, and i know the info. it jsut hasnt beem logged into
<Roasted> trism, well, that sucks, because I need compiz enabled for docky2 to run.
<jiohdi> tm0: there are conky config files around if you google for them, some work, some dont depending on the system
<tm0> jiohdi i will have to do that, thank you
<void_pointer> Hi pappies. Has anyone here installed ubuntu 9.10 on a hard drive already containing Windows 7? If so, does grub-2 detect the Windows install? I have read conflicting reports on the 'net. I know that 9.04 detected it and added it to the bootloader entries as I've done it. <--- Answer: grub2 won't find Windows 7 without reinstalling grub on the linux partition. For me anyway.
<jiohdi> tm0 conky was sort of designed for low power older machines with things like openbox and icewm
<tm0> jiohdi, so not the gnome we have today then :p
<jiohdi> tm0 that may be why you are getting so many errors
<xorwhy> brandon420: All my experience with VNC has been LAN based, I never could get it to work over the internet. I still don't think you need SSH separately. And some ports are blocked by ISP without notifying the user, so maybe try an oddball one between 1024 and 2048.
<void_pointer> tm0, er, many of us use openbox. Even today :)
<jiohdi> tm0: I used that on a very  low power machine
<Roasted> think Im out of luck then trism?
<tm0> jiohdi i see
<xorwhy> My friend told me his FIOS blocked port 25 lol.
<tm0> void_pointer i used to use openbox, couldn't stand it...
<void_pointer> well, I use openbox on a quad core based box
<void_pointer> tm0, well it isn't really for noobs, this is true
<void_pointer> tm0, or windows refugees
<sekyourbox> what is that progra that shows you everything that starts up with ubuntu?
<serverduck_> i installed wicd now it's working fine
<brandon420> xorwhy: i scanned the ports, and i know the ones that i have forwarded
<serverduck_> void_pointer, thanks so much
<serverduck_> void_pointer, wicd is better than network manager. so geeky:)
<void_pointer> serverduck excellent. I accept Visa, Mastercard and American Express ;)
<brandon420> xorwhy:i guess ill keep googleing and checking back here for a guru
<void_pointer> serverduck yeah, I use it too
<xorwhy> brandon420: Your ISP takes dominance over your router when it comes to what ports are usable.
<serverduck_> void_pointer, Ahh sir? do you accept beer?:)
<xorwhy> brandon420: K, good luck.
<tm0> void_pointer it wasn't that. It just seemed so... empty.
<brandon420> and no fios man, they dont give a shit
<void_pointer> serverduck of course! Tell you what, I'll buy myself one tonight and pretend it was from you
<Roasted> Using Ubuntu, what program can I use to burn an ISO as an image to a flash drive? Keep in mind, I'm not trying to use Ubuntu as a bootable flash drive - I have another ISO I'd like to be able to boot (Ultimate Boot CD). Any ideas?
<void_pointer> tm0, heh, yeah, some of us just want to get stuff done without eye candy. 90% of what I do involves the command line and terminals
<sqwertle> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<void_pointer> Roasted, www.pendrivelinux.com is a good place to start
<tm0> viod_pointer i would love to turn into that one day, but i still rely on the gui far to much still. Hoping a server will change that a little
<serverduck> void_pointer, hehee shure...:)
<serverduck> void_pointer,  i will buy one too..in your name! :)
<void_pointer> tm0, be careful what you wish for lol
<trism> Roasted: there may be a workaround, but I don't use compiz anyway, so I haven't looked
<tm0> void_pointer haha, i will :p[
<hollenjf> does anyone use any VoIP services for their main house line?
<Roasted> trism, it was just recommended to me to enable metacity compositing instead, which would allow docky to run and yet compiz would be turned off, therefore maybe solving my issue. Any idea how to enable metacity compositing?
<jub369> I got some rar files i made that i forgot pass to what software can i use on linux to get it back
<jiohdi> Roasted: unetbootin
<void_pointer> Roasted, if you want something even simpler that unetbootin look at this page: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<sena__> fgvdf
<void_pointer> sena__, is that a question or an answer?
<CountDown> How do I select the microphone on my headset as the preferred sound input source?  I'm running 9.10 on a Thinkpad T400s.  The audio input is an integrated 1/8" jack, meaning that earphones and microphone are all on one plug.
<Tdubell> i have a kind of basic question, i turned off gnome when i was logging into ubuntu, is there anyway to put it back up?
<trism> Roasted: using xcompmgr instead may work, seemed to work for someone else with awn
<Tdubell> sorry, nvm i got it
<sena__> fgd
<sena__> jjbdl
<sena__> bfgj
<bazhang> sena__, please stop that
<sena__> pichurias
<void_pointer> sena__, ah, it's a series of answers
<sena__> ??
<void_pointer> sena__, ok, we've established you are sentient. Now, heed bazhang's advice or you'll be sent to /dev/null
<wineman> anybody had problems with ubuntu taking a long time to boot up?
<Tdubell> me, but thats running it on virtualbox
<serverduck> wineman, what are your system specs?
<void_pointer> wineman, 34 seconds here. That's with openbox though
<wineman> system specs like 1gig ram 1.86 processor?
<serverduck> wineman, yes
<wineman> have like a 30 second pause after the white ubuntu symbol
<void_pointer> wineman, even that should boot up within 1 minute 30 seconds
<jiohdi> Tdubell: when you log in you have the option of which session to use... just chose gnome
<zzo38> How can I make a CD autorun a bash script when inserted?
<wineman> but at that i have to log on at a screen that says tty1 login
<Tdubell> jiohdi: i just figured that out, thanks anyways though :)
<wineman> then 30 second delay
<hihowareyou> I'm a noob ubuntu user and I'm trying to boot (but not yet install, I will, but not now) ubuntu on my windows xp dell computer. It loads etc but then has a black screen with the mouse that looks like it's loading... but 15 mins later no change... same screen :\ help
<HorizonXP> hi, i'm remote desktoping into a machine, but all i can see is the wallpaper. I can't pull open the panels, nor does right clicking bring up a menu
<jiohdi> hihowareyou: how old is the machine?
<hihowareyou> circa 2006
<HorizonXP> sshing into it, doing export DISPLAY=:0 and running a X-based program like gcalctool doesn't seem to display anything in the VNC session
<zzo38> Also can you please tell me if this script has a mistake:  http://wiki.freegeekvancouver.org/w/index.php?action=raw&ctype=text/css&title=Qc.sh
<ibnulislam> After installing OSS in Karmic (a dependency for Etoile) there is no hardware devices list to choose in sound preferences. What to do?
<HorizonXP> any help?
<stopmv> is there an option to make banshee display only the grid view without artist list which is on the right
<stopmv> left*
<Tim42> Karmic fails to boot with 2.6.31-19-powerpc but works fine with 2.6.28-6-powerpc on a G4 400 MHz. Fails with:
<serverduck> void_pointer, are you familiar with conky? i have a problem with it. It doesn't autostart every time i login even if it's on startup programs defined
<Tim42> FATAL: Error inserting i8042 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-19-powerpc/kernel/drivers/input/serio/i8042.ko): No such device
<Tim42> ALERT! /dev/hdc7 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<makdotgnu> how Do i install ruby 1.9 in ubuntu 8.04 ?? I installed from synaptic but when I do ruby -v I get out put intsall ruby. ... please help
<azendal> #elasticss
<hihowareyou> anything?
<zzo38> Why does nobody ever answer a question on this channel, everyone ask question but nobody answered!
<azendal> does anyone is testin ubuntu 10.04? that has problems with gedit?
<rww> azendal: Lucid questions in #ubuntu+1, not here
<azendal> what do you need zzo38
<zzo38> azendal: Two question. One is how to make a CD autorun and the other is if my script has a mistake or not
<hihowareyou> help
<serverduck> why doesn't conky start every time i login if it was defined at startup applications?
<hexdump_> does anyone know a really good flash design program for linux?  I noticed a program called Moho or anime studio but is there a free program anywhere?
<zzo38> I want to make the three commands at the top in a bash script to downlaod this script and run on Ubuntu when the CD inserted
<rdvonz> I bought a d-link dwa-125 and tried installin the RalinkTech drivers from the site here: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 But it seems like they mixed up the drivers! the rt3070 file is actually the rt2870! Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<zzo38> But I also wanted to know if you think the script (of the URL I put) is correct or if you think there is a mistake, if there is a mistake I would like to fix it please
<jiohdi> zzo38: when people know the answer they will give it... but sometimes we are all just noobs
<knoppies> serverduck, is you start conky with the same command that was defined in startup applications, does it start up?
<zzo38> jiohdi: OK. At first I asked at the actual location, I asked those people, but they didn't know, so now I went on IRC to ask these question. I guess I can't  get answered......
<serverduck> knoppies, if i start from the terminal conky -c path...to config it works
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  I agree it's impossible to know all the ins and outs of every program out there.
<serverduck> knoppies, i defined the exact command plus path in the startup applications but it doesn't start every time:)
<knoppies> serverduck, I assume its that same command that you put in startup applications.
<jiohdi> hexdump_: especially when some of the manuals look like japanese stereo instructions
<knoppies> serverduck, if it starts some times, and not others, then idk.
<knoppies> serverduck, I manually start it every time I login.
<serverduck> knoppies, it doesn't start...never
<serverduck> knoppies, only manual it starts in the terminal
<serverduck> knoppies, after login to the machine.
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  Yeah, it's hard to determine what exactly one should be proicient at.
<knoppies> serverduck, Im not sure. I would try play with the parameters, or maybe settings in startup applications, or look at ubuntu forums for a similar problem.
<serverduck> knoppies, yes but would be nice to automatically start so no endless typing every restart
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  I got my A+ cert years ago before I went to the military now I get out and so much has changed.  my cert is useless now.
<hihowareyou> HELP: When I boot from USB as it's starting up it shows all the cool graphics etc and the big UBUNTU but then switches to a rounded mouses with a dot rotating inside of it on a black screen.... it's like it's trying to load but isn't.... dell inspiron e1405 circa 2006. My windows XP atapi.sys file got corrupeted leaving my computer unbootable/unusable... help!!!
<serverduck> knoppies, ok thanks! :)
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I had an MCSE +internet and its worthless too :)
<void_pointer> I have a Masters in computer science and it still has worth :)
<void_pointer> there's a moral here ...
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  when I got out I didn't even know what SATA was.  I had a lot of problems the past few years with addiction and just now finally I'm starting to get  things together.
<serverduck> void_pointer,  :)) hehehee..the best and only type of education is the self education! :)
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I know just enough to be dangerous :)
<void_pointer> serverduck, actually, I came back to IRC because of you highlighting my nick ... did you solve your conky problem?
<serverduck> void_pointer,  not yet:(
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  Yeah I think I know enough when in reality there are people out there that make me look dumb.
<serverduck> void_pointer,  sorry ..didn't want to disturb you
<void_pointer> serverduck, there are various ways to get things to run at boot up/ log in. you might have to put the conky line in all of them
<sena__> hp
<sena__> hufghers
<sena__> hngiljg
<sena__> hiuhgu
<FloodBot2> sena__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I am an expert on crashing systems and re-installing them :)
<void_pointer> serverduck,  lol, disturb away.
<hexdump_> lol
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  I think I might be better at that than yu.
<sena__> hjggrtihj
<sena__> ujhgoist
<sena__> ohikoshes
<sena__> itjhos
<FloodBot2> sena__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sena__> jojoy
<hexdump_> c'mon with this guy
<void_pointer> sena__, I have a feeling you'll be going bye-bye soon
<serverduck> void_pointer,  well exactly what i type at the terminal to get conky running i typed in the startup applications and it doesn't work.
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I think one of my computers got installed about two dozen times in the last 6 months
<knoppies> jiohdi, Im almost that bad.
<hihowareyou> anyone? :(
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  yeah I'm alway trying to install multiple OS.  and end up screwing stuff up.  I have a triple boot right now going for quad boot
<serverduck> lol quad boot?:)
<serverduck> hehehhee
<void_pointer> serverduck, have you tried giving the full path for everything?
<serverduck> void_pointer, yes gave full path for the conky config
<hexdump_> serverduck:  yeah just messin around
<void_pointer> serverduck, and for conky?
<serverduck> void_pointer,  if i type in the terminal coky starts
<serverduck> void_pointer,  oups no...i don't know how to do that.
<serverduck> void_pointer, and were conky is installed.
<hexdump_> wanted to see if I could actually get it working with grub, grub2.  seems something always gets screwed up.  luckily everything is working ok "for now"
<void_pointer> serverduck, I can't remember if conky needs root to run, does it?
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I have w7 and ubuntu on another machine with suse in virtual box
<serverduck> void_pointer, nope..no root neded.
<serverduck> void_pointer, needed*
<jason_> just installed lucid
<serverduck> void_pointer, where is conky installed
<jason_> not able to turn on bluetooth nor get flash working?
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  years ago I tried that winlinux.  ewwww
<rww> jason_: Lucid support is in #ubuntu+1
<serverduck> void_pointer, i could try with the browse option maybe it will start.
<bazhang> jason_, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<meganerd> quadboot?  ouch
<jiohdi> void_pointer: conky does not need root to run
<hexdump_> yeah wonder if I could actually get quad boot working.
<jason_> #ubuntu+1
<hexdump_> I think the key is not to install the loader until you have installed your final OS
<void_pointer> serverduck, you could try a bit of a hack and make a script in your home directory that you call with the startup app
<zetheroo> is it just me or does openoffice really seem to struggle with anything semi-decent in size ...
<jiohdi> hexdump_: grub2 seems to be good at detecting a number of installed os's and then taking them into account
<serverduck> void_pointer,  i don't know how to write that script yet...
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  well I installed mandriva then ubuntu and it had problems loading mandriva.  Installed mandriva then ubuntu and loaded up fine.
<thundarr> I'm trying to find compiz config and going nuts.
<hexdump_> thundarr:  type terminal ccsm
<jiohdi> hexdump_: many distro's dont want to play nice, ubuntu does not mind sharing :)
<void_pointer> serverduck, like, create a file in /home called "conky_start.sh" and put in it: "#!/bin/bash conky -c yourconfig". Then make it executable: "chmod a+x conky_start.sh". then add the script to the startup manager
<hexdump_> joohdi:  yeah I really like ubuntu probably one of my favs right now.
<serverduck> void_pointer,  thanks i'll try right now, thanks so much
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I did a restore point for win7 and it screwed up the loader... but then I put another ubuntu on it and it detected the win7 and the other ubuntu and now its fine
<void_pointer> serverduck, only thank when it works ;)
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  I'm trying to put Yellow dog on my broken PS3, that is if I can get my old ps3 YLOD(Yellow light of death) fixed.
<hihowareyou> well then looks like I sorta figured it out myseld
<HorizonXP> ok, i figured something out. if I disconnect and reconnect my VNC session, i can see the desktop refreshing with the programs i'm trying to run
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  yeah same thing happened to me.
<hihowareyou> *myself
<hihowareyou> it booted but is all command line
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  I have my old model ps3 in peices.  I was lookin on youtube and somebody put their ps3 in the oven!
<hexdump_> I guess the point is to melt the solder joints and try and let them bond back again.
<jiohdi> hexdump_: what, to make a microwave?
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<void_pointer> serverduck, if you need clarification of those instructions tell me. They were a bit slack
<jiohdi> hexdump_: I suspect that would bake all the chips before it helped
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  That's what I thought, but supposedly the guy did it and it fixed it.
<void_pointer> the plastic would melt before the chips "baked"
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  sort of like the xbox360 towel trick
<jiohdi> hexdump_: unless he is just trying to see how many will fall for it
<mya> yeah right
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<serverduck> void_pointer, no it's ok...i done that i hope it will work
<robertzaccour> howdy yall
<hexdump_> I've heard of using a hair dryer to melt the solder and let them bond back.  The true way to fix it is with a heat gun though.  this brit dude on youtube fixed his no problem.
<void_pointer> serverduck, if not I have more hacky ways to start things :)
<serverduck> void_pointer, i got to eat something, thank you so much
<void_pointer> serverduck, same
<void_pointer> apt-get install lunch
<robertzaccour> is there a yahoo messenger client for Ubuntu that has voice chat? browser based is ok too
<serverduck> void_pointer,  i will look and see if it works, if not.. i will tell you later when i get back from work.
<serverduck> void_pointer,  bon apetit! :)
<hexdump_> well all I gotta run trying to setup a little website on my old crap computer
<void_pointer> serverduck, ciao
<rastasean> so i'm looking for some help with mny radeon hd 4350 video card and ubuntu 9.10 i posted on the forums but please look at it
<rastasean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8952803#post8952803
<hexdump_> trying to turn my old crap computer into a web proxy/web server/file server
<hihowareyou> so how do I go from command line to desktop??????????
<jiohdi> hihowareyou: reboot :)
<hexdump_> I've had major problems setting up squid3
<hihowareyou> and then what
<coz_> hihowareyou,  well are you on gnome?
<hexdump_> jiohdi:  hey man I'll talk to you later I need to get back to work
<robertzaccour> i meant video chat
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, "startx" might help
<hihowareyou> I've never done this before
<jiohdi> hexdump_: later dude
<robertzaccour> is there a yahoo messenger client for Ubuntu that has video chat? browser based is ok too
<coz_> hihowareyou,   if on gnome    sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<coz_> hihowareyou,  if on kde  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hihowareyou> I dont know
<hihowareyou> I downloaded unbuntu vs 9.1
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, well type "startx" first then
<coz_> hihowareyou,  then it is    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Firepower> Hi
<hihowareyou> and when it reloads it'll load via desktop? (grapic)
<hihowareyou> *graphic
<coz_> hihowareyou,  yes it will load the login screen and then the desktop
<thundarr> hexdump_: thank you so much.
<robertzaccour> is there a yahoo messenger client for Ubuntu that has video chat? browser based is ok too
<hihowareyou> it says it cannot write to it
<hihowareyou> Im on the page where it explains the root sudo thing
<coz_> robertzaccour,   amsn     pidgin   both I believe
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, why do you refuse to type "startx"?
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, is it a phobia?
<hihowareyou> I did! it says it cannot write to it
<robertzaccour> coz_, amsn is msn and pidgin does not for yahoo
<jacklee> who is familiar with DNS Configuration?
<suolakurkku> o/
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, I see. Can you paste the error in the pastebin?
<hihowareyou> nvm
<robertzaccour> the browser based ones that i've tried, when it comes time for clicking the button allow flash, the button isn't clickable in linux
<hihowareyou> i figured it out
<hihowareyou> I dont know the key commands
<hihowareyou> Im fumbling in the dark
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, so it works?
<HorizonXP> turns out it doesn't like desktop effects being on
<hihowareyou> "no such file or directory"
<coz_> robertzaccour,  http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/  but that is real old
<robertzaccour> oh the desktop effects can be so buggy lol
<suolakurkku> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general, does anyone know any good editors for HTML CSS and Javascript, nothing fancy, but effective and useable
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, hmm, well I have to go get lunch. Keep asking, someone will help you
<void_pointer> suolakurkku, vim
<void_pointer> I couldn't resist
 * suolakurkku checks it out
<hihowareyou> "command not found"
<void_pointer> hihowareyou, keep asking, pappy
<mya> @suolakurkku bluefish
<suolakurkku> i tried gedit but it lacks a few features i'd like to have
<hihowareyou_> it says "command not found"
<blakkheim> suolakurkku: vi
<suolakurkku> what's the package i need to get? just vim?
<blakkheim> suolakurkku: yes
<suolakurkku> ok
<suolakurkku> thanks
<GSF1200S> does anyone know the hex code for the color black (specifically for conky). I have x-session errors file being bombarded with errors that it cannot parse color code 000000
<blakkheim> GSF1200S: did you try #000000
<hihowareyou_> IT WORKS GUYS!!!
<hihowareyou_> W00T
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: nope.. I suppose that will do it? Ill give it a shot
<hexdump_> whooo got er workin'
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: should the # be appended before every color choice or just black?
<hihowareyou_> so how do I turn on my wireless adapter? heh I disabled it before my computer crashed
<blakkheim> GSF1200S: every
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: thanks
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: that changes the color to white
<suolakurkku> do i need some sort of frontend for Vim
 * hexdump_ slaps iceroot around a bit with a large trout
<hexdump_> what?
<blakkheim> suolakurkku: no
<hexdump_> I didn't do that
<blakkheim> GSF1200S: i thought 000000 was black and FFFFFF was white, maybe that's backwards
<suolakurkku> mmkay
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: according to this youre right.. wtf? Why is it white? http://www.pageresource.com/html/hexcodes.htm
<blakkheim> GSF1200S: in my conkyrc i have a line that says "default_color black" try that
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: cool, ill try that
<hexdump_> if anybody has experience using squid3 please msg me when u have some free time.  thanks
<GSF1200S> blakkheim: that looks to have fixed it.. thanks
<hihowareyou_> Im looking for my network connections but I cant find it :\
<tws7> hi all
<mjec> hey, a fresh 9.10 install doesn't like my screen and is automatically using a resolution it can't handle. How can I force a specified resolution? xorg.conf?
<tws7> my system is not booting up
<tws7> not mounting /home
<tws7> asks me to enter recovery shell
<hihowareyou_> it wont show up on desktop
<suolakurkku> bluefish seems nice after i removed some menu's
<tws7> any solution?
<suolakurkku> coudn't start vim properly
<frederick_noe> hi
<frederick_noe> i got a little concern, in my character map i cant see all the characters, can somebody tell me why?
<frederick_noe> i mean, some are missing
<mjec> tws7: there are several possible reasons for this. Could be configuration changes, hard drive error etc.
<tws7> mjec, i see...
<mjec> tws7: have you changed any hardware recently? Done an upgrade of software?
<tws7> mjec, no
<tws7> normal updates...
<tws7> mjec, had mounted a portable harddrive...
<tws7> shud it cause any issues?
<justin_> Anyone else have issues with download speeds? Mine stay at around 1.3-1.5mbps and within 20 seconds drop down to around 100kbps. They just bouce back and forth.
<mjec> tws7: maybe, if it uses the same interface as /home. try unplugging and rebooting.
<tws7> drive isnt connected anymore
<tws7> have rebooted several times now
<askhader> Anyone ever encounter this bug where after Ubuntu goes into standby, youtube plays super fast without audio?
<tws7> have also executed this command: `sudo shutdown -r -t 0 now` from the recovery console..
<tws7> but still no go
<mjec> tws7: how much do you know about partitions, filesystems etc?
<tws7> not much
<tws7> just the basics
<zetheroo> we need an office suite that does not run with Java!
<tws7> mjec, you want me to do something?
<tws7> i can try
<mjec> tws7: basics will help. If you type "fdisk -l" (no quotes and that's lower case L), can you tell if its output is right?
<kinja-sheep> mjec: sudo: prelude!
<tws7> lemme chk
<makdotgnu> how Do i install ruby 1.9 in ubuntu 8.04 ?? I installed from synaptic but when I do ruby -v I get out put intsall ruby. ... please help
<mjec> kinja-sheep: recovery console, so not required ;)
<tws7> mjec, output is correct
<zhig-> heh sort of ironic.. the text based install was many times easier than the graphical one
<mjec> tws7: so that shows all the drives you'd expect? That's good. Now "cat /etc/fstab"... you should see /home in the second column somewhere
<mjec> tws7: track that back and see what's in the first column. is that device showing as valid in fdisk?
<tws7> lemme check
<xgpt> hello
<xgpt> anyone here?
<tws7> mjec, what do u mean by valid?
<NewWorld> hi! | xgpt
<enli> Hi, I have configured cron job to run nightly which runs (as verified by simple echo to file), the only problem is that i would like it to be launched inside a terminal window. How do I do that?
<aruntomar> enli: y do u need it to run in terminal?
<enli> aruntomar: i just need to see the output, actually its a rsync job to update daily builds of 10.4 cd
<aruntomar> enli: you can redirect the outut to a file to see the progress and have a record of it
<enli> yes that is fine, if launching command inside terminal is possible, i would prefer that
<aruntomar> enli: basically cron runs the commands or scripts in a subshell
<enli> aruntomar: i see, it is meant to be run unattended.
<aruntomar> enli: may be u can try the GUI approach as mentioned on this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<enli> i have already configured and job runs fine
<aruntomar> enli: the GUI way is define the DISPLAY variable for running the stuff
<axisys> is there a tool to convert a doc file to txt ?
<aruntomar> axisys: r u looking for some automated script?
<Lostinspace_46> From the command line, using SVN, why do I get a list of files, rather than the files themselves?
<aruntomar> Lostinspace_46: wht's the svn command u r using?
<axisys> aruntomar: no .. one time convert
<enli> aruntomar: env DISPLAY=:0 didnt work, but job run fine :S
<tws7> makdotgnu, hae u done - sudo apt-get install ruby?
<tws7> *have
<Lostinspace_46> aruntomar, From the tut   "svn co https://cmusphinx.svn.sourceforge.net:/svnroot/cmusphinx/trunk/SphinxTrain"
<axisys> aruntomar: i dont understand why people send me a unix script as a word doc
<tws7> makdotgnu, if not do it...
<enli> aruntomar: ah wait, didnt read troublshooting part for 9.10
<makdotgnu> tws7: yes i did sudo apt-get install ruby
<aruntomar> enli: ok, so redirection should work for u
<aruntomar> axisys: open the doc file with openoffice, copy the content and save them to a text file
<axisys> aruntomar: found antiword does it reallly fast
<makdotgnu> tws7: hey I tried again  but it is installed 1.8
<makdotgnu> and I need ruby 1.9
<Lostinspace_46> aruntomar, From the tut   "svn co https://cmusphinx.svn.sourceforge.net:/svnroot/cmusphinx/trunk/SphinxTrain"
<axisys> aruntomar: it was about 2000 lines .. so copy would took me a while.. but thanks for the hint
<hihowareyou> how do I enable wireless from desktop? it doesnt appear on my HD for some reason "my network connections"
<pepper_haze> whats the channel for off topic unbuntu chat?
<shift_wreck> anyone familiar with xkeycaps?
<Lostinspace_46> pepper_haze ubuntu-offtopic
<Lostinspace_46> shift_wreck, Marginally
<shift_wreck> Lostinspace_46, trying to swap some keys with xkeycaps and it doesnt have a keyboard layout that matches my kb
<aruntomar> Lostinspace_46: where ever u ran the svn command a folder by the name of SphinxTrain would have created, and all the files should be there
<shift_wreck> any ideas where i might find one or how to creat one?
<SandGorgon> anybody know of any decent epub reader for Ubuntu (not calibre which needs QT)
<Lostinspace_46> aruntomar, Thanks, I'll check that out
<obadiah> My harddrive has a
<katesmith> i have installed wubi ubutuntu on my computer and dont know how to access the files that i have on windows vista from wubi ubuntu?  is there a way to access the files and programs of mine?  i need help with this, i dont have any knowledge about this at all, please help me with this?
<Out_Cold_> if i wanted to run a script on several remote scripts, I'm wondering if I can use the script to log in via ssh, run the commands, then log out while still doing the scripts. how do i close out without losing the rest of the script?
<Lostinspace_46> shift_wreck, I did all that with xbindkeys-config
<Out_Cold_> ** remote machines
<shift_wreck> Lostinspace_46, ok thanks
<Lostinspace_46> shift_wreck, It doesnt matter the layout
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, wubi is kind of a mess for installs. is there an otion to mount your windows drive in the places menu?
<Out_Cold_> *option
<katesmith> no
<aruntomar> Out_Cold_: either copy the script on the remote machines and run them via ssh
<Lostinspace_46> shift_wreck, You set each key to what you want
<Out_Cold_> aruntomar, but if i run them from a remote shell and log out, does it not kill the processes that i started?
<katesmith> Out_Cold_ i cant even find the files at all when i do boot on wubi ubuntu
<katesmith> i cant find the files to windows vista
<shift_wreck> Lostinspace_46, im familiar with xbindkeys. i just would like to do it with xmodmap
<jonrafkind> with the netbook remix, how do I get rid of the main menu thing
<katesmith> i am really dissappointed about this whole thing
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, possibly because the drive is not mounted. can you open a terminal and run the command:  mount
<obadiah> My harddrive has a sda1 as boot partition, sda2 as swap partition, and sda3 for data. Which partition contains the root file system?
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, don't let that discourage you. when people try for the first time there are always things that are not expected
<rifter> obadiah, df -h will tellyou
<ZykoticK9> Out_Cold_, i could be wrong, but i don't think you can access the windows side of things from inside of WUBI - it isn't like a regular install
<Out_Cold_> ZykoticK9, could be right..
<Lostinspace_46> shift_wreck, xmodemap is fine if you dont want to set a key to launch a prog
<Out_Cold_> never tried wubi
<indus> obadiah, yeah df -h in a terminal
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, wubi is not a real install
<Out_Cold_> wubi is like a try before you 'buy' demo
<obadiah> rifter and indus, thanks!
<Flannel> Out_Cold_: Wubi is a real install.
<abhi_nav> Flanne: hibernation is not possible inside wubi installation
<katesmith> how would i be able to get a real install?
<abhi_nav> Flanne: (I think)  :-)
<shift_wreck> Lostinspace_46, i have an existing xmodmaprc that is fairly complex. i just wanted to tweek it more.
<abhi_nav> Flannel: hibernation is not possible inside wubi installation
<abhi_nav> Flannel: (I think)  :-)
<Flannel> katesmith: Is the wubi install relatively new?
<lokpest> I have both flash 9 and 10 installed, konqueror uses 9, how do I link so that it uses 10?
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, the best way in my opinion is a persistent usb or a live cd.. and with a few commands all your files are accessible
<Flannel> katesmith: (there's a way to do it either way, but if its new, you're better of just installing fresh, if it's not, you can migrate the wubi install)
<katesmith> Out_Cold_ do you know of where i can go to get the real install of it ?
<Lostinspace_46> shift_wreck, I believe that as well as command line, you can edit the xmodmaprc file
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, how did you install the wubi? with cd?
<katesmith> okay how do i get a live cd to do a full install of it ?
<katesmith> yes with cd
<katesmith> i downloaded and made a cd
<shift_wreck> Lostinspace_46, yep
<Out_Cold_> Flannel, can you mount drives from inside wubi? like her windows parts?
<Out_Cold_> katesmith, quite possibly the same cd does a full install...
<lokpest> noone that can answer my question above?
<ZykoticK9> katesmith, Out_Cold_ it is possible "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I access the Windows drives?" < don't thing the link will work with the spaces
<Lostinspace_46> aruntomar, Did you mean the folder will be in whatever directory I am in, in the terminal?
<aruntomar> Lostinspace_46: yes
<aruntomar> Lostinspace_46: the list that u see is the list of files that were downloaded to that folder
<Out_Cold_> there katesmith, read ZykoticK9's link..
<Out_Cold_> and no white space ruins the hypertext
<aruntomar> lokpest: konqueror might have the flash installed in it's on directory, most possibly ~/.konqueror/
<Lostinspace_46> aruntomar, Well...DUH!  I was in the sphinxtrain dir.  Kinda explains things.  Thanks again
<aruntomar> lokpest: how did u install both the flash player versions
<Out_Cold_> so if i run a process in bg does it stop when i terminate the remote shell?
<pinkpanther> does anyone use gnome do?
<lokpest> aruntomar: dont really know since it was ages ago, but I think 9 was from the repostories and 10 from adobes web
<pinkpanther> i need help with gnomedo
<pinkpanther> can someone help me?
<aruntomar> lokpest: flash player is basically a .so file, remove it from the konqeror folder
<ZykoticK9> pinkpanther, could you state for the channel what you are having difficulty with?
<pinkpanther> gnomedo
<pinkpanther> I dont want it to show open windows
<pinkpanther> I just want it to display shortcuts
<BryanWB> what file(s) in /etc configure upstart?
<Thundarr> man, konversation really goes nuts with the default color scheme. heh
<pinkpanther> what can i do
<Tully> http://buffer0verflow.com/?p=71
<pinkpanther> i hate all the docks for ubuntu
<lokpest> aruntomar: right, but I dont find any ~/.konqueror/ so I guessed it be somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/ but no .so file there
<pinkpanther> why wont they do what i want
<pinkpanther> if i have a windows open it displays on the task bar naturay so why the hell would I want it on the dock too?
<pinkpanther> GRRRRRRRRR
<pinkpanther> they need to make rocketdock for ubuntu
<kukoc> kukoc
<aruntomar> lokpest: use the find or locate command to the find the libflashplayer.so file
<lokpest> aruntomar: k, one hit in /usr/lib/ and one in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Gnea> pinkpanther: there's already one for E17
<thenetduck> hey when is the next version of ubuntu coming out?
<ZykoticK9> thenetduck, 49 days from today
<thenetduck> woot
<Gnea> thenetduck: always on the 4th and 10th month of every year
<aruntomar> lokpest: remove whatever flash plugins u find, install the new version
<pinkpanther> :(
<thenetduck> next one is LTS right?
<rsk> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<indus> just 49 days hmm when is beta 1
<aruntomar> thenetduck: yes
<thenetduck> that's exciting.
<Gnea> indus: when it's released.
<ZykoticK9> indus, 7 days from today
<rsk> indus 03-18
<alazyworkaholic> Hi, I'd really appreciate any help to avoid having to reinstall ubuntu. I tried to get a laptop modem to work (conexant) & it was okay for a while but then the sound died. The audio management applet says that there's only a dummy audio device now. I removed the linixant audio driver & I think I put back what used to be there, but it doesn't work. I want to reinstall anything related to audio & related config files. Is t
<indus> rsk, wohoo
<rsk> is the date for beta 1
<indus> who cares, i already have alpha 3 :P
<lokpest> I found it funny that Kubuntu Hardy wasnt supposed to be LTS but its still supported because Canonical didnt think they could remove all kde apps from the repositories and kubuntu and ubuntu share the same repositories
<Zenker> hello everyone, i am ready to install ubuntu on its own partition, but vista's disk manager is only offering 72 mb when i attempt to shirnk its allocated space, i have a 100gb hd (WDC WD 1200EVT-75CT20ATA Device) actually, it reports its a 111.79 gb hd but whatever--anyhow what do i need to do? oh, it has 59.3gb of data on it
<lokpest> so i practise kubuntu hardy is still active and therefore an LTS in practise
<lokpest> lol
<Gnea> lokpest: any official ubuntu distribution shares the same repository
<lokpest> Gnea: know. but Canonical said kubuntu hardy was only going to have normal lifetime and not be LTS
<lokpest> but... the made asses of themself :D
<indus> yeah so which one was kubuntu LTS?
<chetnick> is it just me or evince work way better than adobe reader? It's light/fast and way better on resource consumption.
<lokpest> lol
<jenia> hello everyone
<ralph> hi
<CactusWiZaRd> hello
<lokpest> of cource it works better, its free software
<jenia> i would like to start a process from the shell, but would like to close the shell after
<chetnick> lokpest: what do you mean by free?
<lokpest> chetnick: free as in freedom
<jenia> is there a way to do it? For example, bash process
<chetnick> lokpest: free software can mean different things.
<preposteruss> anyone mind aiding in getting my wireless to work, the card is showing up in ifconfig, it's an unsecured network and i can't get on, it works on my other machine
<spartan07> Zenker: are you doing the re partitioning from the install process of ubuntu or in Vista?
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Zenker> spartan07: vista's disk manager
<lokpest> chetnick: not really in this comunity, here its referded to freedom, no price
<lokpest> not*
<awan> awan
<ralph> query:  i'm partitioning my hard-drive, do i really need to have a swap-file? i have 4gigs ram, seems redundant
<spartan07> best thing to do is run defrag to lump together your windows data towards the beginning of the drive and then do the partition of linux during the install when you run the installer
<chetnick> lokpest:  I know what does it mean, i just didn't know we were on the same page, because i had experience in the past where people are referring to "free" as "free of charge".
<spartan07> Zenker: after you run the installer and fire up vista it will go through a check because the drive size was changed no big deal let it do it and your good
<lokpest> chetnick: in here? depressing
<awan> i have trouble to install wifi on dell inspiron 1410, there any one can help me?
<Zenker> oh yeah, i should have done a defrag *smacking my forehead*, btw do you play combat arms?
<spartan07> Zenker: When you install Ubuntu, the installer will default to sharing your drive with vista and add M$ to your grub menu
<sprockets4> Geez, why google why, anyone happen to have a google voice invite, I dont know why they have to do this invite system again like when google first came out
<MrSiebel1> My ubuntu bind9 package is broken anyone give me some ideas on fixing it?
<ralph> query:  i'm partitioning my hard-drive, do i really need to have a swap-file? i have 4gigs ram, seems redundant
<Zenker> where can i read up on that?
<chetnick> ralph: you mean swap partition?
<ralph> yes :P
<MrSiebel1> bind9 anyone?
<SolarisBoy> tinydns ;>
 * lokpest binds MrSiebel1
<lokpest> :P
<Zenker> nvm i can find it, i should have read up on it in the 1st place :0!
<spartan07> try ubuntu forums
<chetnick> ralph: you must have swap, but in your case you dont have to make it 4x2, 4GB would be sufficient.
<ralph> when i did a simple install of ubuntu it set my swap partition at 12gigs, seemed like a huge waste
<preposteruss> i can see the ssid on my machine, it tries to connect but will not, i have 2 other devices that can connect fine to my network
<MrSiebel1> My bind9 package is broken any ideas?
<Gnea> MrSiebel1: are you sure it's broken?
<Zenker> but 4 real, do you play combat arms? sparton07?
<MrSiebel1> Every time I load synaptic or do apt-get update it says bind9 package broken
<ralph> thanks Chetnick!
<spartan07> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<MrSiebel1> Yup its broken
<chetnick> ralph: you dont need 12GB.... 4GB is enough.
<crazy2k_> Hello. Just a quick question. If I have a CD with xubuntu, and try to install using Wubi from Windows, will Wubi use the data in the CD for the installation, or it needs to get something from the Internet?
<ralph> thanks :)
<spartan07> Zenker: no heard things about it though
<ralph> oh another question if you don't mind.  swap partition needs to be placed at the end of the drive correct?
<ralph> and OS at the front?
<Zenker> i was askin because there a player wit the same name, guess its just a coinsidance
<Zenker> anyhow thatnk you
<spartan07> Zenker: CD4, HALO3, Fallout3,
<spartan07> Zenker: NP
<MrSiebel1> I updated my system via dist-upgrade... stoopid me it broke my bind9 package
<chetnick> ralph: you can put it on the beginning or at the end.
<Losha> MrSiebel1: you won't get much help till you explain what you mean by "broken"....
<Losha> ralph: or in the middle, really doesn't matter with modern distros...
<chetnick> ralph: there might be some performance difference.
<pshr_> how to know the event ID
<ralph> hmm, ok
<pshr_> say for mouse
<pshr_> what is the event id
<pshr_> I need to set this
<pshr_> Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event10"
<preposteruss> anyone mind helping with my wireless issue? I can see the SSID and try to connect but it wont
<e04mk> does tail -f /var/log/syslog say anything about any problems while connecting to your network?
<bleck> anyone here from australia that could run a test for me?
<spartan07> preposteruss: Desktop or laptop?
<preposteruss> laptop
<preposteruss> old 2wire card in it
<preposteruss> i see association request to the driver failed
<SpringHerself> I have a terribly newbish, stupid question: Does Ubuntu have anything like a force-quit keyboard command, like control-alt-delete in Windows?
<preposteruss> it worked out of the box on previous ubuntu versions though
<ZykoticK9> SpringHerself, alt+sysrq+k will restart Xorg
<spartan07> SpringHerself: for an app or X?
<Losha> SpringHerself: not stupid at all, http://tazbuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/magic-sysrq-key.html
<ZykoticK9> SpringHerself, sorry disregard my message (don't try it!)
<preposteruss> spartan07: so i need to load the modules for my card right?
<SpringHerself> I'm not sure, but websites sometimes cause my computer to freeze up, trying to see if there's something I can do to so I don't have to reboot.
<spartan07> SpringHerself: for an app you can add an icon to the panel to force quit an app
<hihowareyou> hello
<DPic> i'm trying to boot to a USB via GRUB and i'm almost there but i'm still running into some errors
<DPic> anyone thing they could help?
<indus> SpringHerself, probably flash
<e04mk> do you known what modules where loaded for that card on previous versions of ubuntu?
<SpringHerself> Huh, okay. Also, thanks Losha, that looks helpful
<indus> SpringHerself, or probably  a bad website
<spartan07> preposteruss: yes. whats the make of the card and your laptop?
<rob_p> SpringHerself: From the command prompt, you can type, "xkill" then click the app you want killed.
<lokpest> ah, fuck it, why sjould I even use flash, I could watch youtube with mplayer-plugin instead
<Losha> SpringHerself: the whole computer freezes, or just the browser?
<preposteruss> the card is a pcmcia card, the laptop is a old sony vaio pcg-gr370
<ZykoticK9> !language > lokpest
<ubottu> lokpest, please see my private message
<SpringHerself> Whole computer.
<ZykoticK9> lokpest, if you install chromium or chrome you can go to youtube.com/html5 and use HTML5 video instead of flash - doesn't work on all videos
<preposteruss> the device shows in iwconfig and ifconfig, i think the wrong modules are loaded
<Losha> SpringHerself: to be honest, that's usually a hardware issue. Check your ram (run memtest overnight)...
<e04mk> run lsmod | grep orinoco and print the output here
<SpringHerself> I'm running this on a netbook, so it's easily possible. :p Thank you for all your advice, this should help.
<lokpest> ZykoticK9: requires propritary h.264 codec so no thanks
<JEEBsv> flash is proprietary too o_O So you'd be using proprietary stuff anyways
<ZykoticK9> lokpest, is flash opensource?  i don't think so...
<JEEBsv> also, at youtube you'd end up watching H.264 anyways
<JEEBsv> :3
<preposteruss> e04mk:was that directed to me?
<JEEBsv> (and not like VP6* was any better on the licensing side)
<lokpest> ZykoticK9: nope, but I wanted to change, then it doesnt make sense to change from one non-free thing to anothre
<lokpest> JEEBsv: that is what I am critizing, why cant google use theora...
<JEEBsv> lokpest: Well, you _do_ know the compression difference, right?
<lokpest> so that firefox user can watch without having to pay
<rahduke> i lost the ability to drag and drop, whether moving things folder to folder, folder to desktop, drag and drop from archive, I can't even move things around on my desktop.... can anyone help me out. It makes no sense
<lokpest> JEEBsv: http://people.xiph.org/~greg/video/ytcompare/comparison.html
<e04mk> @preposteruss yep, it was
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, are you running inside a virtual machine?
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: no sir
<preposteruss> ok im on another machine
<lokpest> JEEBsv: the difference in quality is not that big
<preposteruss> it came back with some things
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: its actually my buddy, im talking to him on skype
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, no idea then - i have that problem in VBox with 3D turned on for Lucid guests.  best of luck man.
<JEEBsv> lokpest: it is. Also, theora is much slower at encoding than, say, x264. But don't misunderstand me, I'm _not_ against a free standard to be in HTML5 :P
<JEEBsv> That comparison has been abused way too much
<preposteruss> i see orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nostatic at the end
<preposteruss> non_static
<preposteruss> there's more
<lokpest> JEEBsv: I dont think the problem is as much the standard as the webmasters that host content
<e04mk> at least it's good it's not using ndiswrapper
<preposteruss> yeah you don't have to with this card
<JEEBsv> lokpest: at least you don't believe that Theora > H.264's good usage cases :)
<e04mk> I think you had to in hardy and earlier, but I'm not shure.. =)
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<indus> yes hello
<preposteruss> e04mk: it worked out of the box before with ubuntu
<preposteruss> and it half works now
<preposteruss> i can see the network, just cant connect
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> I need to install gcc-3.3 in ubuntu karmic
<ActionParsnip> Preposteruss: if you boot to the older releases you can compare configs
<floppyears> what are my options?
<JEEBsv> lokpest: also, as a final comment -- Youtube was actually using x264 from circa 2005-2006 at that time ;)
<floppyears> I know that is a really old version of gcc, but nothing good has come up from a google search
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.82ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<preposteruss> ActionParsnip: i just dug this comp out of the closet and put a new hd in it, i don't have the older releases
<akorpija> anybody here know how i could extract a DVD (that's been burned as an iso)?
<akorpija> just copy/paste?
<floppyears> ActionParsnip: are you saying that it's best to compile gcc-3.3 from code?
<akorpija> i want to edit a file on it, and then reburn it as an iso
<ActionParsnip> Floppyears; you may find a deb with the older version. Surely they are backward compatible?
<sburwood> When I try to scan a document, I am offered two things  ; first of all I'm offered a USB camera with v4l and also my scanner.  How can I tell xsane to just look for my scanner?
<ActionParsnip> Floppyears: you could compile, ot maybe find a ppa. Its gonna take effort though
<lokpest> JEEBsv: well, google could do this: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/google-free-on2-vp8-for-youtube/
<preposteruss> should i just ndiswrapper it
<mjsor> networking question on 9.10.  I've noticed that my network (wireless) isn't enabled until I log in under GNOME (or KDE).  I want networking enabled when I login under an alternative environment.  Any way to get it to just be up from boot regardless of the desktop environment?
<Losha> floppyears: why gcc-3.3 ?
<Tully> mjsor, change the runlevel
<celthunder> mjsor, add a network startup script to /etc/init.d
<ActionParsnip> Preposteruss: bah. If you run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line. You could try using wicd instead. Use a different connection if you can to get fully updated
<JEEBsv> lokpest: granted -- that would be better than Theora, and probably better than MPEG-4 ASP even. But it still IIRC was not in a very much working state at the moment of the deal IIRC. They didn't even release a version for testing :3 Also, I have a good article that has all kinds of things about digital video on the 'web
<JEEBsv> lokpest: http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/?p=292
<JEEBsv> :3
<SpringHerself> Oh, I have another silly question: How do you tell what directory a file is in? (Does that just mean the set of folders it's in?)
<ZykoticK9> SpringHerself, directory and folder mean the same thing
<SpringHerself> Oh, phew. Thanks.
<viliny> Hey! - Is it possible to move a Ubuntu/Linux installation from a virtualbox environement and use that on a physical computer later on? Im guessing it suffers far less than a windows installation with all it's...things dependant on hardware setup.
<lokpest> proprietary software should be baned
<viliny> Possible or impossible? Feasible or not?
<ActionParsnip> viliny: not without a lot of tears. I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> !ot | lokpest
<ubottu> lokpest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<viliny> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: use the clone factoid to clone the packages
<jenia> is someone here using ubuntu 9.10?
<viliny> Clone factoid? a tool ment to reproduce stuff or?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: you can backup your home folder and use that once a proper install has taken place
<viliny> jenia: most likely
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<karma_police> i just installed virtualbox from the website but i cannot find it in my applications list
<jenia> when you click on netwrok/connect to hidden wireless networks/ and then you choose an already existing network
<viliny> Ah nice ActionParsnip - will have to have a look at that.
<jenia> i cannot press anything else after that except to choose another network and cancel
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: its on the repo. You can add an item there using alacarte
<viliny> karma_police: vbox exists in the repositories as well, might be a lot less painfull
<jenia> it says enter name and security details
<jenia> but i cannot do that, becuase the field is unaccessible
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: I seem to recallthe launch command being Virtualbox and not virtualbox. Check into that first
<karma_police> i tried the repo one.. its not the latest.. i was trying to run 10.4 on it but it fails
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, you can start it from terminal or alt+f2 - VirtualBox (notice that capitals)
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: fair deal
<SolarisBoy> im so happy with 9.10
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<ActionParsnip> jenia: is it greyed out or just off the screen?
<jenia> geryed out
<preposteruss> ActionParsnip: does sshd install with xubuntu ?
<jenia> i can enter a new copy of that network and connect easily
<karma_police> alt f2 works.. is there a way to put that version in the applications list?
<ActionParsnip> Jenia: weird. Are there any bugs reported for this?
<jenia> i havent found
<mint> hi i have a live usb of ubuntu 9.10 can i create a save file like puppy for it
<ActionParsnip> Preposteruss: no its optional: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<preposteruss> gah
<jenia> where is actually that site where there is an aggregate of bugs repors for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: use alacarte
<preposteruss> gotta go sneak in the living room to the router
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, next time you login check under Applications / System Tools / Sun Virtualbox
<jenia> you know?
<preposteruss> moms got dad in the doghouse and he's on the couch
<ActionParsnip> Preposteruss: if its web facing I suggest you change the port it uses for security
<ActionParsnip> !bug | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<preposteruss> ActionParsnip: thanks i never thought of that i will start on my other machines
<indus> its difficult to find package names though
<jenia> thanks
<karma_police> thats working.. 10.4 won't load in the repo version of vb.. i had to dl 3.1.4.. may be because i am running amd64?
<ActionParsnip> Mint: you can save to the casperrw you created when you made the usb bootable with the OS. Its part of the procedure
<mint> act how i used unetbootin
<mint> ^ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: should be fine. You could add the vbox ppa so you get updates
<ActionParsnip> Mint: not sure, why don't you ask the channel instead of straight at me
<ActionParsnip> Mint: if I can reply I will
<karma_police> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: use websearches to find the ppa. My web is painfully slow on my phone (save battery)
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, instructions are on the download page http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ZykoticK9> karma_police, technically it's a repository and not a PPA
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: when the devs update the ppa you will get updated too
<mint> hi i have a live usb of ubuntu 9.10 can i create a save file like puppy for it
<mint> ActionParsnip: i have been
<karma_police> ok.. i got it now.. ty:)
<justin_> Does anyone know anything about download rates going from 1.3mbps down to around 50kbps and then back up and down? Im using an intel 3945abg wireless card with ipv6 disabled and iwl3945 driver.
<ActionParsnip> Mint: you creat the rw file when you create the usb stick as bootable
<lokpest> ah... Canonical has jumped the shark, better swith to Debian...
<mint> i want to save to hdd like puppy
<rioch> I've set up a vncserver on my home server, and I can log in fine. I have a problem however: if I log on to the server, I go directly to the desktop. If I logout, it doesn't go to the gdm loging. Instead the panel and all my app disappear, leaving just the desktop wallpaper
<Razvan1310> hello
<nimrod10> !ubbotu support
<nimrod10> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Razvan1310> can someone help me
<Razvan1310> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Razvan1310> how can i install win32 codecs to ubunru
<mint> Razvan1310: um Wine application
<mint> 6 wine should have win32 codexes
<llutz> Razvan1310: visit medibuntu.org
<Razvan1310> no wine
<nimrod10> Razvan1310, what do you need them for ? movies ?
<Razvan1310> yes movies
<harisund> Anyone here has experience with dnsmasq? Do you know how to handle stuff when there are 2 interfaces for dnsmasq to serve data on?
<Razvan1310> i cant see movies like mkv avi
<Razvan1310> a lot of movies
<nimrod10> have you tried smplayer or vlc they seem to work with almost every format there is
<q_> razvan try install VLC player
<Razvan1310> and a dvd player like power dvd
<nimrod10> Razvan1310, you can see dvd's fine with movie player
<Razvan1310> VLC PLAYER
<q_> yes
<q_> it  has all you need
<nimrod10> for me it is either vlc or smplayer, what doesn't work on one works on the other
<Razvan1310> that vlc and smplayer see alll bluray
<Razvan1310> ?
<Razvan1310> hd
<llutz> smplayer is just a frontend to mplayer, it also needs external codecs unlike vlc
<Razvan1310> does it loads subtitle
<Beaver> www.search2.net a new search engine
<nimrod10> I haven't tried blueray, yes it does subtitles
<Razvan1310> in windows i use magic iso to mount dvd movies and power dvd to seee them
<Razvan1310> how can i do that in ubuntu
<Razvan1310> to mount an iso i know
<llutz> Razvan1310: mplayer -dvd-device yourfile.iso dvd://1
<rsk> Razvan1310 play with MPlayer or VLC
<nimrod10> for movie take a look at this Razvan1310 : https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html
<harisund> Anyone know how to run multiple instances of dnsmasq on Ubuntu?
<ralph> i have another partitioning question if someone would be so kind
<mint> Ravm: use a movie player
<Razvan1310> is mkdir /home/user/iso or any other patition and then that command mount -t iso9600 isoimage.iso /home/user/iso
<mint> !movie
<mint> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ralph> when creating the /home partition is it a logical or a primary? i assume logical
<mint> ^ Razvan1310
<llutz> ralph: up to you, makes no difference
<Razvan1310> yes
<exn> hey guys ! does anybody else have a problem with gim 2.6 in 9.10 ? there not possible to select a layer , it changes it back when i'm realising the mouse button.
<Razvan1310> lol
<llutz> ralph: but due to the limitation to 4 primary-partitions, you  should prefer using logical-drives for all
<Razvan1310> my browser do not work again
<ralph> thanks llutz for the response
<ralph> i assume though that the OS partition should be primary type though right?
<llutz> ralph: no, works with logical too
<Razvan1310> lol other internet connections are down but irc connection still works
<Razvan1310> :)))
<ralph> perhaps i've misunderstood the difference then
<ralph> so really they should all be logical?
<llutz> ralph: linux doesn't need primary partitions at all
<ralph> what's a primary type partition then?
<ralph> i see
<llutz> (except that one extended holding the logical drive of course)
<ralph> ok, thanks llutz!
<_KAMI_> Hi!
<_KAMI_> Let me know how to set back the window controls to their original place
<rahduke> if i wanted to put a new HDD in my computer and ghost the HDD that holds my OS can i do that?
<llutz> rahduke: only linux? then better clone it using rsync/cp or tar
<rahduke> llutz: what do you mean? i want to create an exact copy of my linux OS partition bootloader and all on another HDD
<llutz> rahduke: to copy linux-installations it is better to use rsync/tar or cp than ghost/dd/whatever
<viliny> what is alacarte?
<ZykoticK9> viliny, menu editor
<viliny> oh im sorry, had the chat scrolled way up, no longer relevant to current discussion :) Thanks ZykoticK9
<libero> hi
<papul> part/[
<rioch> how do I get my computer to shutdown if the power switch is pressed?
<mealstrom> it will shutdown in 1 minute by default
<mealstrom> and if you wans something to change use power manager
<mealstrom> system-> settings
<phani> hi.. i have a software called pwsafe installed on hardy.. could you please let me know how to open it ? its under /usr/bin/pwsafe
<phani> and the file type is LSB executable
<phani> any suggestions how i need to open ?
<rioch> mealstrom: at the moment I don't even get the popup. In power manager, at least by vnc, there is no option to shut down when the button is pressed: only suspend and hibernate.
<phani> rioch: i'm not very good in linux but if you want to shutdown the computer may be you can try by typing init0 in terminal that's all i know
<indus> rioch, try alt-sysrq-b
<harisund> AH .. I have a serious problem. I have 2 interfaces, eth1 and eth2 that I want to serve DHCP addresses out of, different subnets. Can't I run 2 DHCP servers at once, like dnsmasq and udhcpd ??
<rioch> phani: I'm running a headless server, which I want to shutdown just by pressing the power button. It has no keyboard/mouse/monitor :)
<phani> oh! ok may be i missed that part
<airtonix> rioch, why not suspend or hibernate it instead ?
<rioch> airtonix: if I cannot login and need to restart, it offers a simpler option than plugging in a keyboard/monitor/mouse
<airtonix> rioch, via ssh i mean
<airtonix> rioch, regadless your solution is to create a dbus script that listens for the hardware switch event and simply shuts  the machine down
<rioch> airtonix: the server is being used to stream music, so my girlfriend also needs to be able to shut it down. If I tell her she needs to ssh into it and tell it to shutdown, she will probably dump me
<llutz> rioch: acpi-support should react on pwrbtn
<rioch> llutz: yes. there is an event for it. nothing seems to happen though.
<airtonix> rioch, this will give you an idea of how to suspend/hibernate the machine via dbus... i think there is similar dbus interfaces to manipulate the power on/off : http://paste.ubuntu.com/393873/
<rioch> thanks. strange I have to do this myself. Don't you find it strange that this isn't an option somewhere?
<airtonix> rioch, what you should do in the mean time is check if : running "dbus-monitor --system" via ssh shows any output when you press the power button on the server
<razor2_> howdy
<airtonix> rioch, my suspcion is that if you don't have that option in the gui then something about your hardware is either not supported or you have missing hal packages ... who knows
<razor2_> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<razor2_> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<razor2_> 'E:Type 'rm' is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<razor2_> i am trying to run the update installer
<razor2_> any help?
<llutz> razor2_: sed -n '53,1p' /etc/apt/sources.list
<anjilslaire> @raxzor2: what exactly are you trying to run/update?
<razor2_> trying to install a package so that i have frostwire
<razor2_> and thats the error i get
<razor2_> rm   #we dont need it anymore, so conserve disk space
<llutz> razor2_: delete that line, its a comment
<razor2_> kk
<llutz> razor2_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<anjilslaire> I think I missed the error message
<golazo> what does sed do? don't get it
<llutz> golazo: print line 53 of that file
<golazo> ahhh, awesome ;) thanks
<golazo> whats the .1p for?
<llutz> 1 line
<golazo> oh, I noticed its a ',' as well
<golazo> nice
<razor2_> getting permission denied
<llutz> razor2_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<khafiz> guys, any know how to completedly remove my ubuntu?
<khafiz> bcause i want to install new ubuntu 9.10
<rsk> khafiz just upgrade then
<llutz> khafiz:let the installer create a new filesystem on your partition
<llutz> khafiz: no need to remove beofre
<anjilslaire> agree with llutz
<meowbuntu>  fihi how can i extract .lz files
<razor2_> got it
<anjilslaire> run thru the setup & format the partitions
<llutz> meowbuntu: lzma -d foo.lz
<razor2_> 'E:Type 'ELF' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'
<khafiz> rsk: b4 this, i hv installed ubuntu on my system but since i sent my laptop for motherboard replacement. No more on my boot option.. it automatically work like factory setting
<llutz> razor2_: you messed up your sources list, make sure all lines begin with "deb ", "deb-src" or "#"
<khafiz> llutz: b4 this, i hv installed ubuntu on my system but since i sent my laptop for motherboard replacement. No more on my boot option.. it automatically work like factory setting
<razor2_> is fixed thanks guys
<Tynice> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tynice> !help
<Tynice> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tynice> !help
<Tynice> !ops
<Tynice> !help
<Tynice> !ops
<Tynice> !help
<FloodBot2> Tynice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tynice> !ops
<pawan> hi
<khafiz> someone may help me with the installation of grub?
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<llutz> !grub > khafiz
<pawan> !version
<ubottu> khafiz, please see my private message
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<khafiz> and 1 mre thing. there is double installation of ubuntu on my system?
<arctanx> Hopefully a simple question... does anybody know where I can find the setting to adjust gtk font sizes for running within KDE4?
<khafiz> how am i going to remove one od them?
<anjilslaire> what was that?
<arctanx> Things like firefox have rather large menu fonts for my 10" screen.
<llutz> arctanx: ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<arctanx> llutz: Sounds promising, I'll find some docs. Cheers
<anjilslaire> arctanx: I've got a 9" screen, lol
<meowbuntu> llutz, i cant uncompress the .lz file with tht command
<meowbuntu> llutz, it gives this error initrd.lz:  unknown suffix -- unchanged
<jussi01> arctanx: if your in kde4, then system settings -> appearance -> gtk+ appearance
<khafiz> anyone can guide on how to remove the ubuntu from my system. since i have double installed the ubuntu
<llutz> #89310
<llutz> ups
<meowbuntu> hi how can i extract .lz files
<llutz> meowbuntu: look at launchpad, bug 89310
<arctanx> jussi01: Sadly I don't have have a "gtk+ appearance" widget in there
<bbelt16ag> ear
<llutz> arctanx: needs package "kde-config-gtk-style"
<FireCrotch> meowbuntu: with "lzip" - it's not installed by default but it is in the repos
<alabd>  installing php5 is enough to have php ?
<arctanx> llutz: that package appears to be in debian, but not in ubuntu. Certainly not in the karmic main/restricted, universe, multiverse I have
<llutz> !find kde-config
<ubottu> File kde-config found in kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4c2a
<alabd> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<arctanx> It looks like qtcurve or gtk2-engines-qtcurve might be what I need
<awsten32> Can someone give me link about "Configuration Editor" ??!!
<awsten32> helping me what is it !
<alveraan> Hi there. I've got my python fckd up. The interpreter starts but all imports fail with an ImportError , even of modules in the standard library like array or socket. Using ubuntu server 9.10 x86. Any ideas?
<blekos> hello, i have an external HD. In windows I could see the contents. I put it on linux I can see them. Then I put it back in windows but cannot see anything
<rioch> how do I remove the 60 second time from shutdown at the gdm login screen? I've done it when I'm logged in, but it doesn't apply to the login screen.
<Jayant> hellooooooooo.........someone please solve my problem....
<abhi_nav> !someone | Jayant
<ubottu> Jayant: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meero> is anyone using MUTT?
<Slart> meero: I think so, yes
<giraffery> hello.. I have an APC InfrastruXure Manager appliance running some flavour of Linux - I have no idea what processor/architecture is running inside..
<Jayant> does anybody know why does ubuntu live cd gives a permission denied error when i chose to "help me boot from cd" ??
<bazhang> giraffery, ubuntu?
<giraffery> I'd like to install Xubuntu over the top..
<giraffery> nope, I can't tell what version it is..
<bazhang> giraffery, does it boot from usb
<Slart> giraffery: if you can get a terminal you could start by running "uname -a" .. perhaps it will at least tell you what kernel it is running
<giraffery> I have *acquired* the appliance..
<giraffery> no login - no boot from USB
<giraffery> from my searching, I could not ID what processor it has (my searching is not exhaustive though)
<Slart> Jayant: huh? I've never seen that option when booting from a ubuntu live cd.. it's plain regular ubuntu?
<r389kj> how do i install radeon 3d drivers.  i think i have an old ati card.
<Slart> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jayant> slart: i ran the live cd from windows. Clicked on Demo and full installation. and then there i got that option. Its used if u cannot boot from cd, it creates a boot entry for Ubuntu installation
<r389kj> lspci | grep VGA
<r389kj> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE]
<r389kj> Slart, ^
<Slart> Jayant: oh.. it's probably a wubi thing.. never used that so I can't really help you
<Jayant> slart: thanks anyways does someone else know what the prob is ??
<abhi_nav> Jayant: are you sure you want to install ubuntu inside windows and not on it separate partition?
<Slart> r389kj: check the link from ubottu a couple of lines up... I think it might help you
<Jayant> abhi_nav: i want to install it separately, therefore i chose to help me boot. Actually my sys doesnt boot from CD
<abhi_nav> Jayant: why it dont boot from cd? have you enabled boot from cd in bios?
<Jayant> abhi_nav: yes i did, but it doesnt even after that. It used to before, but when i got a new drive, it doesnt now
<abhi_nav> Jayant: consider installing ubuntu from pen drive. so that you can boot as that of cd and install regularly. you create bootable usb from ubuntu live cd
<Jayant> how do i boot from pd then. What file system should it be ???
<bazhang> Jayant, look into unetbootin
<Jayant> bazhang: whats that ???
<abhi_nav> Jayant: first make sure that your computer supports boot from usb. go to bios and check is this is supported or not
<bazhang> Jayant, something to create a live usb/installer usb key
<Jayant> abhi_nav: how do i check that ?
<Jayant> bazhang: can you please link me to its website ? THanks
<bazhang> Jayant, you have windows on that computer now?
<abhi_nav> Jayant: go to bios and in the section where "Enabe boot from cd" in that section only there will be one more option meaning - "Enable boot from usb devices(pen drive, usb hdd etc)
<kHafiz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Jayant> bazhang: yes
<Jayant> abhi_nav: ok thanks
<abhi_nav> Jayant: hmm
<bazhang> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ Jayant
<Jayant> bazhang: if i copy all the contents of the disk into the PD, will it be bootable ??
<Kartagis> if I install a package from source, will that break when I upgrade ubuntu?
<Jayant> bazhang: Thanks
<bazhang> Jayant, that is not how it works, you need something like unetbootin to write it for you
<Jayant> bazhang, thanks a lot...
<misterB> anyone know why evolution alarms sounds don't work?
<bazhang> Jayant, if you check the link, there is a windows version as well
<blekos> could you tell me how to fsck and external hd?
<Jayant> bazhang: yeah, thanks
<Slart> blekos: you can either do in a terminal.. run  "fsck /dev/sd??" where the ?? depends on what the device name is for the disk.. or use gparted and click your way to it
<rioch> is there a shortcut key to bring up a terminal window?
<Kartagis> how can I get thunderbird latest release?
<kHafiz> someone can help me reinstall my grub?
<Kartagis> 3.0.3
<Slart> rioch: there's Alt+F2.. it's not really a terminal but it can get you one
<blekos> thnx
<kHafiz> the boot option doesnt appear on windows start
<Plutonesh> oie
<rioch> Slart: of course - im so stupid. thanks
<Slart> rioch: you're welcome
<rioch> Slart: how do I get the shortcut key to work in vncviewer? It bring up the run dialog for my local machine rather than the one I'm connected to.
<Plutonesh> #natal
<Slart> rioch: ah.. tricky.. I'm not sure.. some vnc clients have alternate keys for ctrl or shift to avoid this problems.. but it might depend on your client
<antony> hi in my system while using chatting there is a light distortion
<alexxio_> hi, how can i prevent mysql and apache for starting at startup? i want to make system boot lighter
<p1gmale0n> hi all
<p1gmale0n> need help.. how install x32 library on x64 version of system ??
<dabukalam_> p1gmale0n: sudo dpkg -i <package> --force-architecture
<dabukalam_> Hi, How can I disalow a certain service access to the internet between certain times?
<zamba> i have a service i want to filter by using netfilter.. the service is running on a specific port and ip.. i want to set up an individual chain/table to easily add ips that i want to give access to this service.. how do i do this?
<ZykoticK9> p1gmale0n, use the program "getlibs" forum post / link to download http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<Uresu> Hi all, I run plymouth-set-default-theme [theme] and it doesn't update, even if I add --rebuild-initrd ..... any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Uresu, ask in #ubuntu+1 for any Lucid questions
<llutz> dabukalam_: use a cronjob to dis-/enable the service at vertain times or de-/activate a iptables-rule at those times
<llutz> certain
<dabukalam_> llutz: i don't want to disable the service completely, just disallow it outgoing access
<llutz> dabukalam_: then use a iptables rule or if possible restart your service with different config
<dabukalam_> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<p1gmale0n> ZykoticK9: i'm run getlibs <path_to_bin-file> and getlibs install firefox-2 =)) but it not help ..
<p1gmale0n> ZykoticK9: $ ldd /opt/fms/fmsmaster
<p1gmale0n> 	libnspr4.so => not found
<ZykoticK9> p1gmale0n, then use getlibs -i PACKAGENAME.DEB if you have it downloaded already, or read some of the other options (the automatic thing from binaries rarely works for me)
<p1gmale0n> ZykoticK9: but i have this lib on my system..
<richfearlss> ok, has anyone successfully run Dreamweaver on Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> p1gmale0n, do you have the 32bit DEB though?
<jacklee> Hi,I config a DNS Server and create the master zone and sub zone.but from main zone I cannot query sub zone's hosts.why?
<awsten32> Can someone give me link about "Configuration Editor" ??!! helping me what is it !
<p1gmale0n> ZykoticK9: i'm just installl libnspr4-0d .. i think it's x64 lib version
<Slyboots> Hm, I think Ubuntu hates me :P "Ran into a issue whiel installing GRUB to a RAID1 array, installer just said it encountered a fatail error, but the logs show..
<Slyboots> warn: This GPT partition label has (cut off) o BIOS Boot partition: embedding wont be possible!
<ZykoticK9> p1gmale0n, you can download the 32bit DEB from somewhere and install it using getlibs
<Slyboots> error: Embedding is not possible, (cut off0 t this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume
<Slyboots> Now, I do have /boot inside a RAID1 container but.. ... .. wtf is a bios boot partition
<p1gmale0n> ZykoticK9: hmmm...
<Slyboots> I though that is what /boot was for.. thats never mentioned in the install guide
<Slyboots> And isnt GPT what.. OS X uses?
<zamba> how do i check duplex and speed settings for my NIC?
<llutz> zamba: sudo ethtool ethX
<richfearlss> does anyone run Dreamweaver CS4 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<zamba> llutz: thanks
<meganerd> zamba: you may to to use mii-tool, depending on the NIC you have
<zamba> meganerd: ethtool worked wonders
<meganerd> zamba: great
<meganerd> zamba: it is what I reach for first, sometimes it is unable to read the card, so mii-tool is a good alternative
<pokoko222> anyone uses Ogre3d in Ubuntu?
<dabukalam_> llutz: I'm having some problems understanding iptables fully... are you able to help?
<bazhang> richfearlss, check the appdb, help in #winehq
<llutz> dabukalam_: my iptables-knowledge is very limited too
<bazhang> !appdb | richfearlss
<zamba> dabukalam_: ask your question
<ubottu> richfearlss: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<richfearlss> !appdb
<p1gmale0n> ZykoticK9:  great!! thx!! :beer:
<ZykoticK9> p1gmale0n, :)
<pokoko222> anyone uses Ogre3d in Ubuntu?
<Jayant> anybody there who can help me please........
<dabukalam_> zamba: I'm trying to disallow a particular service access to the internet, but I can only seem to find ways to disallow access to users or IPs... Maybe disallowing access to the group the service runs itself on?
<zamba> dabukalam_: do you know what port it tries to communicate over?
<dabukalam_> !ask | Jayant
<awsten32> guyz what's the Gconf
<theadmin> Strange.
<ubottu> Jayant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> dabukalam_: what service?
<theadmin> Network manager detected two ethernet interfaces yet I have only one ethernet hole. Any ideas?
<dabukalam_> zamba: yeah, I think I do, let me double-check
<dabukalam_> llutz: transmission
<Jayant> ubbotu: ok sorry
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296070 pokoko222
<Slart> awsten32: gconf is like the windows registry.. kind of
<awsten32> Aha
<Slart> awsten32: you can run "gconf-editor" in a terminal to see what's in there.. but don't change things unless you know what you're doing
<theadmin> awsten32: You can edit it using "gconf-editor"
<llutz> dabukalam_: why should it keep running without inet-access?
<meganerd> theadmin: what does "ip addr" show?
<awsten32> Is the Gconf= Configuration Editor
<Slart> awsten32: could be.. you'll have to ask whoever said "Configuration Editor"
<theadmin> meganerd: http://pastebin.com/Eym39G7L
<Jayant> bazhang: i tried that software, but my sys doesnt support booting from pen drive. Is there any other way to boot it ??
<awsten32> Ok
<meganerd> theadmin: the second NIC icon is probably the PPP interface
<dabukalam_> llutz: It's running on ubuntu server, and it has a web interface. Although transmission allows you to specify certain scheduled times at which to download, it still connects to peers during the off times, which is killing my network. I don't want to diable the service because during the day I want people to be able to log in and change settings, but it shouldn't see the net unti li tell it to.
<theadmin> meganerd: I dunno, networkmanager applet displays "Auto eth0" and "Auto Ethernet"
<dabukalam_> zamba: I think it's using 51413
<llutz> dabukalam_: ah ok
<meganerd> theadmin: I don't suppose you are using a PPPoE ISP?
<theadmin> meganerd: I'm using a PPTP-VPN ISP
<theadmin> meganerd: %)
<Slyboots> Okay, so.. You cant have /boot inside a RAID if your disk is over 2tb
<awsten32> guyz in the above panel there's applic... places sys,,, how if i wanna to change it !???
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<FloodBot2> karcoxsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meganerd> theadmin: well ppp0 is showing as an interface, and likely that is what network manager is detecting as the second NIC
<theadmin> meganerd: What's NIC anyway?
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<theadmin> meganerd: And that ppp0 only ever shows up when a VPN connection is running, so that's not it
<FloodBot2> karcoxsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meganerd> theadmin: network interface card... kind of a misnomer
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<meganerd> theadmin: so it goes away after you close the VPN?
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<FloodBot2> karcoxsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karcoxsd> http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1774-treppen-mit-style-steigen/76/
<dabukalam_> !kick
<theadmin> meganerd: Well, if i disconnect the VPN it no longer is in ifconfig or ip addr output
<meganerd> theadmin: you got me.  I don't usually use the network manager very often
<ph8> exciting day
<ph8> hello beta 1
<meganerd> theadmin: it is supposed to since that interface does not exist anymore
<pokoko222> bazhang ah? there is no install manual dude
<meganerd> theadmin: as to how NW deals with it, I have no idea.  Which version of Ubuntu?
<theadmin> meganerd: Karmic.
<awsten32> what's Karmic mean??
<dabukalam_> !karmic | awsten32
<ubottu> awsten32: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<theadmin> meganerd: Whatever, deleting the "Auto Ethernet" solved it :D But it was really akward
<meganerd> theadmin: 9.10 was the first time I actually did not blow NW away. It still causes me pain sometimes
<theadmin> Hm, it looks like they were the same connections :/ Settings are identical for both
<theadmin> Weird
<awsten32> Ubuntu 9.10 = Karmic   Right???????
<meganerd> theadmin: NM seems to get duplicates very easily, of wired and wifi connections
<theadmin> awsten32: Yeah
<theadmin> meganerd: I see... Hope they fix it soon
<meganerd> theadmin: most of the time /etc/network/interfaces does what I want/need it to do
<awsten32> lol i use Karmic  :P
<meganerd> theadmin: I have the lucid beta, and so far it still happens there as well
<ZykoticK9> meganerd, lucid alpha you mean :p
<theadmin> meganerd: I won't be configuring that stuff manually because of the dynamic IP which NM nicely resolves
<pokoko222> is there an IDE for GCC in ubuntu?
<meganerd> ZykoticK9: yes, on my old laptop
<theadmin> pokoko222: Err, GCC is the GNU Compiler Collection
<meganerd> theadmin: the interfaces file handles dynamic well, it has for years.  Use whatever suits you though
<pokoko222> theadmin well it has c, c++ and other stuff, microsoft visual studio is IDE, there is nothing similar in ubuntu?
<Jayant> does anyone know why does ubuntu Boot CD helper gave an error "Permission Denied" when creating a boot menu for installation ??
<theadmin> pokoko222: Try netbeans (more info: www.netbeans.org )
<meganerd> pokoko222: there are a lot of IDEs, Eclipse, Kdevelope, monodevelope,  and more
<pokoko222> netbeans crashes on ubuntu
<meganerd> pokoko222: it depends on personal preferences and the language(s) you use
<dabukalam_> Jayant: Did you check the disk for errors?
<ZykoticK9> Jayant, you really should also mention that you're using WUBI, gives people more information to work with
<pokoko222> meganerd well i need c++ and Ogre3d
<dabukalam_> oh
<meganerd> pokoko222: no idea what ogre is.  I use kdevelope and eclipse for C, idle for python, vim for quick edits of everything.
<dabukalam_> Jayant: Is this the lates version of ubuntu? (Karmic 9.10)
<student> vl;
<dabukalam_> *t
<meganerd> pokoko222: gcc is the C compiler, g++ is the C++ compiler.
<Jayant> dabukalam_ yes
<syli725> hi, I installed a new bootsplash theme. it's working well when loading a kernel. but the background picture of GRUB doesn't change at kernel selection stage. how to change it? thanks.
<mamous> where to write long things :/
<mamous> ?
<geeker> hey..can any buddy tell me how to change or install new login themes for my ubuntu???
<mamous> I have a big error
<geeker> pls help
<dabukalam_> Jayant: When you say "boot menu for installation" what do you mean? You mean at the end of the installation when it's installing GRUB (the boot manager)?
<mamous> ?
<theadmin> geeker: Are you using 9.10?
<theadmin> mamous: I think you want pastebin.com
<geeker> i dnt know
<geeker> how to check that
<theadmin> geeker: lsb_release --short --codename
<geeker> lsb_release
<Jayant> dabukalam: NO, when  i run the CD from windows and select the first option(Demo and full installation), then in the new menu, the third option(help me boot from CD). Its used because i cannot boot from CD.
<theadmin> geeker: Put that into a terminal.
<theadmin> geeker: Then tell me what it will give
<geeker> what that means...
<geeker> it says karmix
<geeker> i mean karmic
<theadmin> geeker: That's 9.10
<theadmin> geeker: Wait a sec.
<meganerd> aw
<dabukalam_> zamba: you still here?
<theadmin> Do this (in a terminal): sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup
<geeker> k k '
<geeker> am here
<theadmin> lol love Linux... just give someone a long and weird command and everything is solved. Ahem, sorry for ot
<geeker> theadmin, u dere
<dabukalam_> theadmin: ot?
<theadmin> geeker: Do this (in a terminal): sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup
<theadmin> dabukalam_: Offtopic, that is
<rsk> theadmin could have just done it the point and click way
<rsk> the command is just faster
<dabukalam_> theadmin: ah :D
<geeker> theadmin: whats that, can u explain that to me..
<theadmin> geeker: Then you will be able to configure the log-in screen trough System - Admininstration - Login Window (GDM2SETUP)
<theadmin> geeker: That installs the login screen configuration utility
<itheos> hey. i have an ateck eagle eye web cam. it is detected by ubuntu but cheese or other applications cant open it
<theadmin> rsk: Yeah, it always is this way, besides the command is not language-dependent
<itheos> any solution?
<pokoko222> would it be a better idea to do graphics on windows and not ubuntu?
<rsk> pokoko222 do what's best
<theadmin> pokoko222: Dunno, Ubuntu is powerful enough for that, imho.
<ddavids> pls i cant seem to resume my karmic desktop from sleep, i have to power shutdown and restart again... i feel this is not right and may damage the system, wht can i try?
<pokoko222> rsk wtf if i knew best i would not ask u...
<dabukalam_> rsk: LOL
<theadmin> ddavids: Never do hard shutdown. Hold Ctrl+SysRQ and type reisub if system is frozen
<dabukalam_> pokoko222: what do you mean by graphics, you're talking about image editing etc.?
<theadmin> ddavids: That's a. b, are you sure your swap partition is in order?
<pokoko222> dabukalam_ 3d software and games
<ddavids> theadmin: what is Sys RQ?
<theadmin> ddavids: If you don't have this key, then Ctrl+Right Alt+PrtSc and reisub
<theadmin> ddavids: Dunno if it's still present on any keyboards lol
<erUSUL> ddavids: Alt + SysRq + q
<rsk> pokoko222 then you have to try
<dabukalam_> dabukalam_: It's really down to personal preference. You should try out the different software available for both windows and linux, and see which one you feel most comfortable with
<theadmin> erUSUL: q?
<dabukalam_> pokoko222: It's really down to personal preference. You should try out the different software available for both windows and linux, and see which one you feel most comfortable with
<rsk> pokoko222 what's best for me is probably not best for you
<erUSUL> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rsk> pokoko222 asking what's best dosen't give a good answear
<pokoko222> rsk u sound like Budha
<erUSUL> theadmin: it seems to be R, E, I, S, U and B
<erUSUL> theadmin: not only Q
<rsk> pokoko222 sure i will shut it from here then
<theadmin> erUSUL: Err, you just said "q" yourself, quote: (01:01:30 PM) erUSUL: ddavids: Alt + SysRq + q
<erUSUL> theadmin: sorry
<itheos> hey. i have an ateck eagle eye web cam. it is detected by ubuntu but cheese or other applications cant open it. any solution? :D
<erUSUL> theadmin: -ENOTENOGHCOFFEE
<theadmin> erUSUL: o_O wha... Anyway, only combos really to know about imo are REISUB and K
<itheos> notenoughcoffee?
<abhi_nav> Jayant: you there?
<colary> i got a problem with ubuntu software centre anyone can help me?
<theadmin> colary: What is the problem?
<colary> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<colary> is the error
<dabukalam_> pokoko222: As for games, there's no question that for playing mainstream releases you're better off with windows, although if it's only a couple and they both work well on wine, it might not be worth installing windows to play them
<colary> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same
<colary> is the whole
<theadmin> colary: You are trying to install something which conflicts with something else
<colary> can u help me with it?
<colary> means?
<colary> i just wanna install few games
<colary> what to do?
<Wazzzaaa> my grub1 is broken. I tried to recover it from live cd but got errors (floating point exception). Since that are grub1 errors I want to install grub2.
<itheos> any help?
<morpheuss> crysetup and luks uses which startup scripts,want to add a script after them anyone ?
<colary> :-/
<Wazzzaaa> But I cannot install grub-pc from live-cd (no network in chroot). Any ideas ?
<ryszard> :)
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a limit to how many virtual ips i can add in ubuntu?
<harisund> Any advanced GNU screen users here? I want to know if I can make screen show the name of the window I am currently on (name and number preferably)
<Wazzzaaa> harisund: I should use byobu
<Wazzzaaa> that are some nice screen profiles which do what you want
<colary> hey
<colary> i just did something now it running fine
<colary> no
<harisund> Wazzzaaa: is byobu different than screen? I have a current screen session I am running IRSSI and other things on, can I use byobu to enhance that?
<geeker> theadmin: can u read me...
<geeker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gdm2setup/gdm2setup && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-gdm2setup
<harisund> Wazzzaaa: I can't loose my current screen session .. if not, I will have to do it the next time I reboot or screen crashes or something
<geeker> can u explain the same to me..how does that command work..
<theadmin> geeker: That goes to a terminal, not to the channel :/
<Wazzzaaa> harisund: it IS screen, but it has some profiles
<colary> ok
<erUSUL> harisund: byobu is screen + plugins and themes
<Wazzzaaa> I think you have to restart screen for it. But just check it out
<harisund> ouch .. ok will do
<theadmin> geeker: apt-get is a package manager. "sudo" means "run as admin". "add-apt-repository" adds a repo to your software sources.
<melchior_> is it possible to include every headers from the same folder in one line ?
<viliny> geeker: don't worry about it. Just google for everything - most stuff has a detailed command by command guide
<erUSUL> melchior_: C ?
<melchior_> yes
<viliny> when you have enough copy-pasting behind you it kinda sticks to you and you start writing long-ass-stuff from memory :)
<geeker> theadmin: it says it failed to download the stuff u told me..
<geeker> i think there is some error..
<melchior_> ah sorry i thought  i was on C channel
<theadmin> geeker: Weird, guess something wrong with the mirrors... :/ Try it again later
<viliny> theadmin: works for me though.
<geeker> okay..
<leohartx> my ubuntu do fsck at every boot, how do i change fsck frequency ? my file system is ext4
<geeker> theadmin: googling is okay..
<geeker> but some time its hard to get all the things, can u tell me any specific site from where i can learn things, coz i am just a newbie
<theadmin> leohartx: AFAIK it checks every 30 mounts... Anyway, you need to edit /etc/fstab for this
<leohartx> theadmin : how ?
<theadmin> leohartx: Actually, i don't remember how exactly...
<geeker> theadmin,  need a lil more help.. can u tell me how to repair grub.. if it gets broken..
<balor> Latest intel driver has hosed the xrandr on my EeePC. I can no-longer connect an external VGA monitor.  Is this a known bug or am I billy-no-mates?
<theadmin> geeker: Try "sudo update-grub"
<leohartx> theadmin : oh, that's a bad news :(
<leohartx> my ubuntu do fsck at every boot, how do i change fsck frequency ? my file system is ext4
<ralph_> i have no idea what fsck is :P
<geeker> no not that one..
<ralph_> i'm new to ubuntu myself
<erUSUL> leohartx: see tunefs man page; but anyway if it does it at every boot something else is going on
<FermerYaRoS> Hoi people do you speack russian
<erUSUL> leohartx: try to pass a fsck to the afected parition from a livecd and see what is repairing; if anything
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<leohartx> erUSUL : all partitions checked by fsck are clean
<leohartx> erUSUL : and tunefs doesnt work with ext4 :(
<ralph_> i just got ubuntu and a friend of mine said that it's supposed to come with other desktops besides Gnome but mine didn't (or it's not enabled)
<FermerYaRoS> erUSUL no body ru
<ralph_> anyone have any info on that? I heard it was supposed to come with KDE and Fluxxbox or something
<harisund> oh my God who was it that suggested byobu
<Sh3r1ff> ralph_: ubuntu has gnome, kubuntu has kde
<_ruben_> ralph_: those arent installed by default
<harisund> THANK YOU !! it's pretty awesome
<erUSUL> leohartx: it has to work with ext4 ....
<harisund> erUSUL: Wazzzaaa : thanks man ..
<rsk> ralph_ you can install any desktop you want and switch wich one you want to use at the login screen
<rsk> ralph_ ubuntu has dussins in the packages
<harisund> Wazzzaaa: I wanted screen to do two things, auto launch on login and show window names on the bottom .. I have setup byobu to do both :)
<ralph_> i see, well i went to the kde website and i didn't see a 'download' section
<leohartx> erUSUL : tunefs: command not found <--- this is what i've received :(
<Wazzzaaa> harisund: yeah! I love byobu
<rsk> ralph_ use sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<leohartx> erUSUL : i'll try to modify fstab, i've just read the man page
<theadmin> rsk: That'd be kubuntu-desktop
<rsk> ralph_ also it's on the frontpage of kde.org http://www.kde.org/download/
<ralph_> lol, thanks. guess i need to read more :P
<erUSUL> leohartx: is tune2fs ican make typos ;)
<viliny> Quick question, does Kubuntu and Xubuntu work better than Ubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop? it felt a bit disconnected.
<harisund> Wazzzaaa: man, byobu / irssi / bitlbee make for a terrific combo
<leohartx> erUSUL : ty for information, i'll check it out
<theadmin> viliny: They just take a lot of space, especially KDE, but work quite the same as the CD releases
<Emanon> ahh pidgin here for all protocols cept skype (64 bit skype4pidgin crashes when i have 2 skype accounts active :-( )
<Sh3r1ff> irssi++
<p1gmale0n> viliny: xubuntu use upstart .. in ubuntu initrd by default ...
<theadmin> p1gmale0n: Wrong, Ubuntu uses Upstart as well
<p1gmale0n> theadmin: realy?? how long??
<Emanon> wow lucid in april has it been 6 months already?
<viliny> basicly i had everything quite effed up at the end. Booting up with a xubuntu splash screen and then logging into either gdm or kde... started to feel a wee bit broken. Just wondering if the actual releases would feel more polished than my cross-wm asshattery.
<theadmin> p1gmale0n: It's an Ubuntu project :/
<theadmin> p1gmale0n: upstart.ubuntu.com
<p1gmale0n> theadmin: i now
<p1gmale0n> theadmin: but 8.10 use initrd
<Emanon> and yes the actual releases tend to be a bit more consistent feeling than switching environments
<theadmin> p1gmale0n: Interpid? Interpid... yeah, it does. Remember those good old day
<theadmin> s
<Emanon> takes a little fiddling to get it to feel native if it wasn't
<Wazzzaaa> harisund: bitlbee looks nice, thnx :P
<crackguy> how can I set my ip/hostname to something like cheat@crackguy.net where it appears in my /whois result, like shell accounts provides vhosts?
<Sh3r1ff> theadmin: old days? i'm still on 8.04 ;)
<theadmin> Sh3r1ff: :D
<geeker> actually one of mine friends machine got sucked of grub,
<Sh3r1ff> lts++
<p1gmale0n> theadmin: i'm not reinstalling system .. i'm just update.. =)
<geeker> theadmin: and it cant load the linux now.. so how it can be repaired...
<viliny> crackguy: i guess you have to own the crackguy.net domain for that
<crackguy> viliny, i do!
<p1gmale0n> and 8.03 is LTS .. i'm use 8.04 on all my server stations
<viliny> alright, then i think you have to make the machine that you use irc from to somehow assume that
<viliny> really hazy for me how it works actually, someone with expertise please explain!
<crackguy> viliny, good thought..
<geeker> theadmin,
<theadmin> geeker: You'll have to reinstall GRUB. To do so, you need an Ubuntu live CD
<geeker> okay..
<Emanon> clear
<geeker> u mean i need to reinstall the whole OS..
<geeker> is that so??
<Emanon> no
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: a dns resolve to crackguy.net should point to that machine
<theadmin> geeker: After you boot from it, just do "grub-install /dev/sda" (replace /dev/sda with the hard drive you install to)
<Emanon> just the bootloader
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i can do that, but is there anything that machine needs to know?
<geeker> theadmin: one sec... can u tell me a lil about that thing /dev/sda or /dev/hda??? i mean  what are they..
<vlt> Hello. I'm runnning a vncserver session on a headless ubuntu server. Is there any way I can provide a virtual OpenGL interface to programs running in that session?
<ravionrails> karmic is so bad in network, internet disconnect and blinking screen , so that i am not upgrading my system from interpid
<Emanon> geeker: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: not really, just make sure /etc/resolv.conf is correct
<Emanon> geeker: anything in the /dev/ directory will be a device (hard disk, audio, mouse keyboard anything)
<geeker> theadmin: hmmm...let me see... hey i have another query... if i need to see all my information about my h/w.. hw can i do that
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, wouldn't i need to setup a dns server on the machine
<theadmin> geeker: sudo lshw should give you the most of it
<visik7> hi
<theadmin> wtf, i try to create a folder with a cyrillic name and nautilus crashes :/
<Emanon> hi visik7
<visik7> anyone knows about java applets and X.org ? I have an applet that crash my X.org
<ZykoticK9> geeker, you might also be interested in the output of "lspci -vnvn"
<Emanon> you have cyrillic font installed theadmin
<theadmin> Emanon: Yep, proof -> ЫЫЫЫ
<geeker> theadmin: ok.. isn't their a command like inxi or ixni some thing like so..
<Emanon> and apparently so do i hehe
<theadmin> geeker: Never heard
<Emanon> learn something new every time hehe
<geeker> ZykoticK9: what that is all about.. pls explain..
<harisund> Wazzzaaa: I need to hang out more on IRC to learn such cool apps like byobu/ bitlbee whatever
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: not really, when you register a domain, you have to specify a dns server (most likely 2), and those dns servers should have cracjkguiy.net in their config
<ZykoticK9> geeker, it will show you detailed info on some of your hardware
<volkan> has anyone know anything about using g105m nvidia card on UBUNTU
<Wazzzaaa> :)
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: depends if you administrate the dns servers or not
<Wazzzaaa> I just installed grub2 and when selecting UBuntu I get: error: You need to load the kernel first
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas?
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, so you are suggesting, i change my dns server settings of my domain crackguy.net to my internet ip address?
<theadmin> Wazzzaaa: Grub2 is a bad thing in general. I'd wish i could revert to Grub1, but it ain't booting my XP
<Emanon> i assume you have an acer volkan?
<geeker> okay..
<volkan> yes unfortunately i do...
<Wazzzaaa> lol theadmin, I just installed grub2 because I couldn't fix my grub1 problem
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: depends, do you have a static ip?
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, yup!
<Wazzzaaa> in #grub they don't support grub1 anymore
<geeker> ZykoticK9,  can u tell me about how to under stand partitioning in ubuntu..
<theadmin> Wazzzaaa: I see. Well, i kinda am absolutely noob about second grub
<Emanon> 32 bit?
<ZykoticK9> geeker, sorry man i stay away from partitioning stuff over IRC, too dangerous
<Wazzzaaa> I'm getting better with it :)
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: then you can, or you can configure your dns to point <hostname>.crackguy.net to your ip
<geeker> well..
<volkan> eamon if u ask me yes i have a 32 bit version of ubuntu
<geeker> its okay..
<geeker> u can tell me..
<geeker> i wnt apply any thing..
<geeker> u can teach me in a way..
<geeker> coz i have no idea about the things..
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i can try that, but i am not very convinced it is that simple, cause i heard something about reverse dnsing and stuff
<ZykoticK9> !enter > geeker
<ubottu> geeker, please see my private message
<Emanon> volkan: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.42.html
<theadmin> geeker: Well, basically, hard disks are /dev/sd + LETTER + PARTITION NUMBER. Where letter is a device identifier... First hard disk would be /dev/sda, and partition number... is a partition number, such as 1.
<Emanon> that is the driver for support of that card if you didnt have it already
<theadmin> Hm... wait a sec.
<bbelt16ag> what the  heck is  wrong with pulse audio it  freezes up  after  a bit of playing music?
<theadmin> If there is "eth0", why isn't there sd0?
<volkan> ow thanks i had downloaded the latest version but it had not worked i hope this helps
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: that is also on the dns server
<volkan> thanks for interest
<Emanon> no prob friend good luck
<theadmin> Err, sda0 or something
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, what dns server? i haven't set up any dns server.. or do you mean my domain name...
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: dns is telling crackguy.net is that ip, reverse dns is telling that ip is crackguy.net
<Emanon> problems with certain hardware is depressingly common
<geeker> theadmin, ok thats why they have written so like sda0, sda1.. and so on, now how to guess about, which one is first and which one is second
<Emanon> there wont be sda0
<geeker> Emanon, whay so??
<Emanon> disk partition numbering starts at 1 in linux geeker
<Emanon> it starts at 0 in bsd if thats any consoloation
<Emanon> consolation i mean
<theadmin> geeker: You can look at gparted
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: when you register a domain name, a dns server has to have the information which ip is habndling crackguy.net, either you can have your own dns server doing that, or it is the company where you registered your domain name
<cTaPuK> !seen one
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<geeker> sorry but whats that Emanon , i mean bsd??
<ZykoticK9> Emanon, now start to explain slices ;)
<Emanon> hehe
<theadmin> geeker: Another Unix based system... There are Linux, BSD and Mac... all are unix based
<Emanon> bsd is another operating system that like linux is based off of unix
<Sh3r1ff> !dns | crackguy
<Emanon> the latest versions of mac anyways
<Emanon> it tends to have more stability and logical development but is as a general rule a little slower to adopt exciting new tech
<Sh3r1ff> hmm, ubottu doesn't know anything about dns
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Emanon> id say if your willing to go hardcore its well worth a look but dont be surprised if things are different than you expect
<iwobbles> +
<Emanon> device labeling being one of them hehe
<epinky> Sh3r1ff: I think it was deleted time ago
<Emanon> but it might be worth it just for zfs
<Emanon> but im getting ot
<geeker> hey can any one tell me more of linux partitioning..
<Emanon> what would you like to know geeker
<geeker> i cant get things like /dev/sda1
<geeker> gparted
<geeker> -gparted
<geeker> --gparted
<Emanon> then you probably have ide or pata drives
<epinky> !disks | geeker
<ubottu> geeker: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Emanon> good command epinky
<Emanon> palimpset is decent as well
<geeker> it says i have /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, unallocated and than again a new window tab, and than /dev/sda3, /dev/sda4.. i cant get how is the hierarchy followed here, like in windows there are c drive or d drive.. so how can i compare them here
<JoshuaL> What is a good password manager for Ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> geeker: you can compare windows c an d drive with mount points in linux
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i am on my dns server serttings, this is what it shows
<crackguy> You are currently using our domain name servers (DNS) for your domain.
<crackguy> Please enter DNS name only (ex: ns1.mydomain.com). Please don't enter IP
<crackguy> addresses. You can enter up to five name servers. It is advisable to enter atleast
<crackguy> two nameservers for a domain. Please note that it will take up to 24 hours for
<crackguy> the changes to take effect
<FloodBot2> crackguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackguy> oops! sorry
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: so they are handling the dns
<Emanon> geeker: /dev/=device sd=scsi drive (as opposed to ide or pata) a-z is which drive (first is a second b and so on) and numbering is which partion on that drive
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, yeah, but as they suggested, i can not enter an ip address
<Emanon> so /dev/sda1 is the first partition on the first scsi controlled drive geeker
<Emanon> sda2 the second and so forth
<friendishan> Hello
<p1gmale0n> q
<Emanon> hi friendishan
<neil_d> how do I get a list of installed packages?
<crackguy> !bind
<stanman246> hi, how can i remove a ubuntu box from a SBS 2003 domain?
<crackguy> !bind9
<Emanon> neil_d: open synaptic and filter by package status
<ZykoticK9> !clone | neil_d
<ubottu> neil_d: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Emanon> or what ZykoticK9 said
<geeker> thanks Emanon : i can get things now, it means like as u said my ubuntu is installed to /dev/sda2 means installed to second partition.. is that so..
<friendishan> I want to make a backup of my evolution so that i can transfer every mail and accounts to my other computer, please tell me how to do that, thanks
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: that is for entering your nameservers, if you don't have your own dns server, you can't enter a nameserver (nameserver = dns server)
<Emanon> yup
<nyaa> is there a way to clear a processor of other processes so that I can use it to only support 1 process?
<Emanon> second partition on first drive
<friendishan> !backup evolution
<Emanon> friendishan: it will be an option in evolution's file menu
<stanman246> how to logon local instead of on a domain?
<Emanon> friendishan: File>Backup Settings
<geeker> Emanon, ok so what is thios extended partition than, again it has roots under it, which says /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda4
<Emanon> friendishan: will back up everything but saved passwords
<SeR> Îëåíè )
<Emanon> geeker: a drive can support up to 4 primary partitions (sda1-4) and more extended (or logical) partitions (5-whatever the max is)
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, alright, i've set my subdomain atif.crackguy.net to 122.105.241.106 in A (Address) record type.. i hope that is right
<attack> SeR yeah :)
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: that's how it works ;)
<Emanon> so 1-4 are primaries and 5-whatever are extended which means their essentially smaller partitions inside of another one
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, awesome! now how can i use it as a vhost?
<Emanon> so what that means is it wanted to separate files (for better performance/security) into more partitions than it could have as primary so it made extended partitions to help with that geeker
<geeker> Emanon, that is okay.. but here i have /dev/sda5 too under extended
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vhost_(IRC) suggests that 1. The vhost in question must have an A record which points to the IP address from which the connection to the IRC network is being made. 2. The reverse DNS for the IP address must point back to the vhost.
<Emanon> by separating directories into partitions made for specific uses you can increase performance and security by altering partition-wide permissions (no executables file size quotas etc)
<Emanon> right 5 will be the first extended partition
<Emanon> regardless if there is a 4 3 or 2
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: sec, let me read the webpage
 * SeR slaps attack around a bit with a large trout
<SeR> äàé äåíåã)
<attack> zachem?
<attack> idi rabotaj
<attack> loh°
<attack> :>
<FloodBot2> attack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeR> êóïëþ ñëîíà)
<BigWookie> hey, anyone here got an ION graphics card with hdmi and vga , i need to know if it can handle 1920x1200 dualhaed
<SeR> íå ôëóäè,ëîõ )
<attack> sam loh
<iceroot> BigWookie: ##hardware
<BigWookie> thx
<BigWookie> but its about the linux driver in ubuntu too
<Emanon> that make any sense geeker?
<epinky> !lv | SeR
<SeR> epinky ?)
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: when i do nslookup of atif.crackguy.net, i get the ip you mentioned
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: but the reverse is not ok
<volkan> hi there im very new for linux so how can i install xfree86 software on my linux i dont know any article or help
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, yeah, how do i setup a reverse?
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: that is also on the dns server
<volkan> eamon thanks again btw i think we will be good friends soon:D
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i am reading this http://www.leveltendesign.com/blog/nickc/virtualhost-tricks-pointing-your-machines-ip-a-different-location-localhost
<epinky> SeR: Lūdzu pievienoties šis kanāls #ubuntu-lv
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: you need a PTR record on your dns server
<Emanon> you might try the package manager synaptic and look for files with xfree86 in the title volkan
<Emanon> but you should note that The Xorg server supports most modern graphics hardware from most vendors,
<Emanon> and supersedes all XFree86 X servers. volkan
<geeker> Emanon, i am getting confused man.. i cant understand the partition matter, it says, one needs to have root partition than home and than swap..
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i am trying to figure out how
<Emanon> geeker the root partition (labled as / ) is your whole system directory
<Emanon> within that are directories for various things including /home which is your personal folder directory
<Emanon> like My Documents in windows
<Emanon> swap is virtual memory used when you need more than your physical memory can provide
<Emanon> like the windows pagefile
<xhunter> How can I changed my login screen in Ubuntu ?
<xhunter> I want to put another one .
<Emanon> System>Administration>Login Screen xhunter
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: btw, the site you posted isn't really relative to what you're doing
<xhunter> Emanon, Thank you.
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, yeah I realised
<Emanon> np xhunter
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i can't find any way to setup a PTR record in my domain settings
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: do you have anywhere the option to set a reverse dns?
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, i can't find any, i am using www.namecheap.com for my domain, you can click on Help and find topics, there is nothing there either
<Myxb> hi! where do i setup how often rsyslogd writes to disk? here is accesses disk about every 3-4 sec. anyone?
<Sh3r1ff> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, http://freedns.afraid.org/ offers free dns services but in the features list it only lists free ipv6 reverse hosting
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393959/
<tekromancR> ^Wk
<xhunter> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNU%2BLinux+-+Black?content=116213
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, yeah i realise it is not resolving to that domain yet, that's what i am trying to setup
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: resolving the domain is ok, it is just the reverse that still points to your isp
<crackguy> Sh3r1ff, yeah how do I make a revers :(
<crackguy> reverse*
<Rotonen> so, having this rather interesting problem that everything typed in with a keyboard gets doubled: i've tried several pieces of keyboard hardware so far
<Sh3r1ff> crackguy: you have to ask your isp to add a reverse record in their dns
<Sh3r1ff> and point that to atif.crackguy.net
<red> how can i disable the default keyring nag upon boot & wifi connection?
<red> and still retain automatic wifi connection
<kriss_> hello
<kriss_> Talk?
<pjanecze> hi, i have ftp server and want to allow for user to read, execute but not to remove file. How to do this?
<Emanon> no write permission
<chilli0> How can i start a cron job at 12:00 ?
<pjanecze> no write permission dont work
<chilli0> 2AM sorry.
<nibbler> chilli0, 0 2 * * * /my/command
<kriss_> I do not know
<chilli0> thanks
<nibbler> hi kriess
<Myxb> red: i think you may have an "auto" wireless connection in NM which you do not have a password for. check "wireless tab" and just remove unneeded ones.
<kriss_> come talk to me?
<chilli0> Thank you.
<epinky> red_: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<nibbler> kriss_, this is a support channel, if you have any question about ubuntu, just ask, all in one line, and see if someone helps you out
<nibbler> chilli0, welcome
<kriss_> understand
<phoenix__> hello
<nyaa> is there a way to make a process be treated as a real time process?
<Emanon> change it's priority with gnome-system-monitor?
<nibbler> nyaa, in the sourcecode of the process you can do that, as just the priority will not be enough usually, but memlocking etc has to be cared for
<Kentrel> Anyone know how I can configure Evolution to download mail from my gmail account, but to leave it unchanged and unread on gmail's server, so that Outlook will download it and recognise it as new mail
<Emanon> thats the default setting in evolution Kentrel
<Sh3r1ff> Kentrel: use imap
<Sh3r1ff> Kentrel: but it won't see it as unread mail, because you already read it
<Sh3r1ff> Kentrel: unless you use pop and select the option to leave a copy on the server
<Emanon> i use pop and i had to tell gmail to delete my messages when evolution downloaded them (or even mark them as read) so check the settings gmail side
<Kentrel> I see ok
<nyaa> nibbler caramba, so how would I make a wine process real time?
<Wazzzaaa> Hey, my /boot (ext2) partition doesn't has an UUID when I do nlkid
<Wazzzaaa> blkid*
<Wazzzaaa> any idea what can be the problem?
<its-me-again_> hi i cant find teh .deb bownload fior urby
<Sh3r1ff> Emanon: that's not the standard behaviour
<Emanon> was for me idk maybe their default changed
<Sh3r1ff> Emanon: even it was like that for you, it doesn't make that the default behaviour
<nibbler> nyaa, not at all. whats your problem?
<nyaa> nibbler: I've been trying to convince a friend to use linux but he gets much better fps in wow in windows =x I have a real time kernel so I'm experimenting to see if I can beat out windows
<Emanon> might consider some of the awesome linux fps games
<rsk> nyaa rt kernels are slower than normal kernels
<nyaa> nibbler I've tried using nice, and setting it with all sorts of configurations as far as what core(s) it runs ot with taskset
<freqmod_r> Does anybody know how to make grub-2 to boot an entry automaticly
<nyaa> rsk then what would make a kernel get more fps in wine?
<rsk> nyaa it mostly depends on the videocard driver
<rsk> nyaa no
<freqmod_r> I have some servers which doesn't do that as default
<nyaa> rsk so for nvidia cards is there some secret driver that gets better fps?
<rsk> nyaa no
<nibbler> nyaa, realtime does not make your system faster... you have an abstraction layer, that takes performace....
<nyaa> nibbler understandable, but if we're just playing wow in a beast of a machine, it should allow the game to utilize more of the machine right?
<rsk> nyaa no it dosent matter what the machine is
<root_> I'm Here
<nibbler> nyaa, no
<rsk> nyaa realtime is just a guarante that you get stuff done in a certian ammount of time
<freqmod_r> http://pastie.org/866395 is my grub-config
<rsk> nyaa and by that is sacrifices things to get them done, meaning a slower overall system
<root_> who is use BackTrack?
<rsk> root_ #backtrack
<Emanon> i do when its needed root_
<nyaa> rsk then would you have any recommendations?  maybe a really short timeslice?
<krishnasut> hello
<rsk> nyaa what nvidia driver are you using now?
<Emanon> need a good guitastic grub config utility for gnome
<volkan> i downloaded and extracted all the tar files as requested but i dont know what to do now to make the installation of xfree86
<bazhang> root_, #backtrack-linux for backtrack support
<rsk> nyaa read the appDB entry for wow, that should give some hints
<root_> backtrack3 better than 4
<nyaa> rsk tried everything from 185.x to the very latest which is 190.53
<rsk> volkan they surely have an install readme?
<nyaa> rsk I've been over that whole thing, tried all the advice there.
<rsk> nyaa what wine versions have you tried?
<nyaa> rsk latest version and the 1.x that is in the ubuntu repos
<rsk> nyaa and have you tried cleaning .wine/ every now and then?
<rsk> between wine versions
<nyaa> rks also tried older versions but dapper etc won't even install heh
<Emanon> try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<nyaa> rsk I have not tried that, where's .wine/ at?  you mean kust in the home folder?
<rsk> yes in home usually
<nyaa> rsk so how do you clean it out? what parts do you take out?
<rsk> everything
<rsk> beware that it erases all wow data also
<rsk> and all other wine installed apps
<nyaa> yeah installing that was a pain, I'll prob save the folder
<zonanet_> waiting ubuntu 10.4
<bazhang> zonanet_, lucid discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ineverexist> f*cking apt watch, how to kill it ? i can install nothing about a hour
<nyaa> is there a way to clear other processes off a core, and reserve it for just a few processes?
<bazhang> inversions, watch the language please
<bazhang> inversions, sorry ignore that
<bazhang> ineverexist, no cursing here please
<ineverexist> nothing happens without a reason, but ok
<daedaluz> anyone having any success with Catalyst 10.1 on 64bit?
<vlt> Hello. I'm runnning a vncserver session on a headless ubuntu server. Is there any way I can provide a virtual OpenGL interface to programs running in that session?
<its-me-again> i am needing a list of files in teh ubuntu repos i need to find ruby
<bazhang> its-me-again, apt-cache search ruby
<its-me-again> not to install in terminal but the actual download
<ineverexist> this is be really old bug or what
<ratty___> hey
<ratty___> I installed phpmyadmin and didn't set a password
<Sh3r1ff> its-me-again: apt-cache search ruby ;)
<ratty___> this now proves problematic as I can't login to phpmyadmin with no password
<ratty___> any idea how I change it?
<bazhang> its-me-again, for ubuntu? or debian?
<its-me-again> any .deb for my puppy install
<jastor> its-me-again: isnt there a option for apt-get to just download the .deb ?
<mik__> hi
<dayo> my onboard NIC has got a shaky lan port. i want to install a NIC but have it be eth0,not eth1. how do i do this?
<bazhang> its-me-again, puppylinux? try their support channel
<its-me-again> jastor not in this case
<jastor> i couldve sworn there was .. goign to doublecheck
<jastor> its-me-again: ok ... ?
<its-me-again> bazhang THEY DONT KNOW THEY SAID ASK HERE
<stanman246> i tried to join a sbs2003 domain, now i can't login. How do i unjoin?
<jastor> its-me-again: its a borked version of apt-get ? or it doesnt have apt-get at all?
<vlt> dayo: I'd edit /etc/udev/rules.d/*network*
<bazhang> its-me-again, no need for the caps
<its-me-again> SOMEONE HERE WILL KNOEW WHERE I CAN GET ONE
<ineverexist> puppy f*ck too, bug in loader, then freeze system with disc detection
<jrib> ineverexist: stop with the language please
<vlt> dayo: It's /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules here, actually.
<jastor> its-me-again: apt-get -d install <package> worked fine for me
<its-me-again> ok sorry i lost it there just i  am trying to install a ubuntu application called net responsability http://www.netresponsibility.com/download.php  i have done that but need teh ruby package as dependancy
<Sh3r1ff> its-me-again: you want the .deb for ruby?
<its-me-again> ubuntu is my main os
<jastor> its-me-again: could be that the ruby youre after isnt in sources.list ? add some more deb http://bablaböaböa/
<dayo> vlt: thanks. got it. :-)
<ineverexist> today unfortunately, so instead admonish really help, ok
<meowbuntu> its me
<meowbuntu> where is teh download for ruby please
<jastor> meowbuntu: i just did a apt-get -d install ruby .. it downlaoded to /var/cache/apt/archives/rubyblablablabl.deb
<jrib> meowbuntu: constantly repeating and caps just gets you ignored, it doesn't help you get an answer faster
<meowbuntu> jastor no its not that i am wanting teh .deb download from the internet from a website there not repos and stuff
<kormoran> napisz coś po polsku!
<jrib> !pl | kormoran
<ubottu> kormoran: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> kormoran, /join #ubuntu-pl
<xhunter> meowbuntu, maybe you should ask on #ruby
<Sh3r1ff> meowbuntu: then try the ruby website, if you can't find it, go complain there
<jastor> meowbuntu: ok :P
<meowbuntu> jastor good for you listen to what i need and help me
<sept_> un xubuntu, can i enable compiz with xfwm4 decorator?
<kormoran> ok! zrozumiałem.
<jastor> meowbuntu: but may i ask whats wrong with the repos?
<jastor> meowbuntu: if you want to build it yourself you could just apt-get source ruby
<volkan> dears... help me i cant install nvidia driver i have the file as a format .run
<jrib> !nvidia | volkan
<ubottu> volkan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jastor> volkan: chmod +x nvidia.run && ./nvidia.run
<James_T_Kirk> Hi all.
<James_T_Kirk> I have a problem. I have a 9.04 installation and of late the system has been freezing up the minute Update Manager starts. I havent logged onto my Ubuntu session for a long time, today I did a major upgrade from root, but the problem persists. What could be wrong?
<meowbuntu> jastor can i pm you
<jastor> meowbuntu: hmm ..
<jastor> meowbuntu: ok
<Gnoxter> Hello
<Gnoxter> Got some Problem, noone could help me so I am here to ask
<James_T_Kirk> I also ran dpkg and fsck, as well as apt-get update and apt-get upgrade (using --fix-missing), but still nothing's happening.
<Emanon> !ask | Gnoxter
<ubottu> Gnoxter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xhunter> Lol.
<James_T_Kirk> Do I have a corrupt installation? I have a dual OS on my laptop.... Windows Vista and Ubuntu 9.04
<Sh3r1ff> James_T_Kirk: is your system up to date?
<xhunter> !ask | xhunter
<ubottu> xhunter, please see my private message
<Emanon> well it IS vista thats about as corrupt as ive found
<James_T_Kirk> Sh3r1ff: I just did a major update today... both update AND upgrade, via apt-get from root login (not X-Window).
<Gnoxter> I brought a netbook a week ago it came with win7 starter. So I just tried to install ubuntu for dualboot. I set up a live-USB using UNetBootin. So then I booted form it and Got the Problem, that the installler did not find the Win7 Part. It didn't find any Partition so I set up the USB a second and third time but it always detected only an empty HDD. What shall I do`?
<James_T_Kirk> Sh3r1ff: That was the only way it would work, as it failed to run under GNOME.
<Sh3r1ff> James_T_Kirk: and ubuntu is now up to date?
<James_T_Kirk> Sh3r1ff: I cant tell you, since I cant access it... total freeze-up man! LOL
<Emanon> Gnoxter: try going to windows side defragging and resizing the partition from that side
<James_T_Kirk> Sh3r1ff: I am on Vista at the moment, which is not really where I would like to be. LOL
<Gnoxter> I did. But didnt help.
<Gnoxter> It also does not detect the rescue partition from windows
<dr3mro> please i use karmic and my network stopped working i can only log to other computers by smb://ip and i cant see any pc on my lan and i cant share any think if i share a folder it is not accessible and windows pc is prompted for user and password when they try to acces my computer .. using ubuntu karmic and laptop with wireless connection and when i try dpkg-reconfigure samba i get (   sed: -e expression #1, char 140: unknown option to `s' ) please help
<Emanon> sure your looking at the right partition Gnoxter?
<jrib> meowbuntu: packages.ubuntu.com but make sure you do not break your system
<Sh3r1ff> James_T_Kirk: when you log on on your ubuntu, take a terminal and update till all updates are installed, then log on in X and try the update manager
<Gnoxter> Yep. Just one HDD and Installer says, its empy
<Emanon> might be looking at the usb i mean Gnoxter
<Gnoxter> nope this one is shown too
<James_T_Kirk> Sh3r1ff: Thanks. Will try again...
<Emanon> and the ramdisk i am to assume
<James_T_Kirk> bye all.
<Gnoxter> only 1.9 gb usb and 2.5gb HDD but hdd ist parted but its only shown as empty
<Emanon> seriously its running windows 7 on a 2.5g disk?
<Emanon> that seems hinky
<umang> Do I have to install IcedTea to get Java applets to work? I installed sun-java6-plugin and Firefox still cribs about plugins that need to be installed. When it gives me options, I can choose the sun plugin but it says already installed in the next step.
<Gnoxter> 250gb Im sorry
<Emanon> oh ok
<archboxman> erUSUL: so I am going to update to windows 7 so I can play Bad Company 2 ..... were is the cheapest copy I can get windows 7
<Emanon> umang: try sun-java6-plugin
<dr3mro> please i use karmic and my network stopped working i can only log to other computers by smb://ip and i cant see any pc on my lan and i cant share any think if i share a folder it is not accessible and windows pc is prompted for user and password when they try to acces my computer .. using ubuntu karmic and laptop with wireless connection and when i try dpkg-reconfigure samba i get (   sed: -e expression #1, char 140: unknown option to `s' ) please help
<Emanon> in synaptic
<Gnoxter> I also tried wubi but It always tells me that there is no Root-Data-System (dunno the correct english word) selected....
<Emanon> hmm Gnoxter might try calling up the oem and asking for an actual restore disk
<Emanon> as opposed to the restore partition
<umang> Emanon, "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" gave "sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version."
<archboxman> dr3mro: had similar problem touched my graphics card because I was going to install a new one took down my ethernet port go figure...
<umang> Emanon, I've tried restarting FF 3 times already.
<Emanon> was just gonna ask that good job
<umang> Emanon, Anything else I can try?
<Emanon> you have scripts allowed in firefox?
<Emanon> Edit>Preferences>Content
<archboxman> Emanon: we generally us add ons...
<Emanon> see if the javascript box is checked
<umang> Emanon, JS is enabled.
<Emanon> hmm idk then that IS funky
<archboxman> Emanon: Sorry
<umang> Emanon, I'm being asked to install missing plugins.
<umang> Emanon,  Shall I try IcedTea?
<Emanon> worst that could happen is it doesnt work and your no worse off i suppose
<ZZstart> who know ubuntu china channel
<Emanon> try uninstalling java first so they dont interfere with each other (idk if they do)
<Emanon> !cn | ZZstart:
<ubottu> ZZstart:: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stanman246> got ubu 9.10 on my laptop, can i 'use' the laptop a as wifiaccesspoint?
<ZZstart> thank ..
<Emanon> welcome
<Gnoxter> my netzbook does not have a cd tray but i can get into the recovery console via safeboot
<umang> Emanon, If they did, then they should have "Replaces" or "Conficts" in the package. So I'm just going to install directly...
<Gnoxter> what should it help`?
<Emanon> okidoke
<dr3mro> help my ubuntu is visible and not accessible on network i use karmic and evey time i share a file over network windows pc prompted with user and password
<Sh3r1ff> stanman246: yep
<tassiebear> hi room
<BadElvis> hello can someone read me?
<Gnoxter> tried karmic, the lts version and kubuntu, xubuntu and whatever.
<Emanon> might have them send you a usb cd drive too Gnoxter hehe
<tassiebear> i just got a Lenovo t410...but no luck with wireless.  Any ideas?
<Emanon> might try UNR but thats not relevant to your problem just a suggestion Gnoxter
<umang> Emanon, 33.6MB? OK. I'll have to wait for my early morning free internet usage for that... Anyway, I'll look for bugs filed against the sun plugin to see if I can get anywhere. Thanks for your help, anyway! :)
<Emanon> it was MADE for netbooks after all
<Emanon> hope it gets settled umang
<Gnoxter> what is unr?
<umang> Emanon, Thanks. I'll let you know
<Gnoxter> the netbookremix?
<Emanon> Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Emanon> !unr
<Gnoxter> I tried but didnt work
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<tassiebear> anyone having success with the new Thinkpads?
<Emanon> hmm
<REAL1> hello there...
<REAL1> got some problem
<REAL1> real1@avocado:~$ sudo apt-get update
<REAL1> E: Type 'W��K' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic-partner.list
<REAL1> any idea?
<FloodBot2> REAL1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emanon> if your brave might scrap win7 outright but that would have to be your choice
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: you screwed up your sources.list
<tassiebear> hello
<REAL1> i try to generate a new one. it dosnt change anything
<REAL1> .
<Gnoxter> unr showed the partitions in the menu but not in the installer and also not in gparted
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1:
<REAL1> its just say the same error over and over.
<umang> Emanon, OK. I guess I know what might be going wrong. I've got FF from ubuntuzilla. I'll see if there is anything I can do, otherwise I'll try from the default FF>
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic-partner.list
<ikonia> REAL1: can you poastebin your sources.list
<REAL1> roger that, doing that.
<Emanon> ahh ive found the daily builds to be a little unnerving as well hehe
<Semiramide> hi ubunpeople
<Emanon> hi Semiramide
<Semiramide> ciao
<BadElvis> hello can someone read me?
<REAL1> oh.
<REAL1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic-partner.list is fuc*ed up.
<Emanon> what you need BadElvis?
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: voila the reason why it plants ;)
<BadElvis> i m only testing my irc thanks
<REAL1> well., how can ichange it?
<BadElvis> emanon
<Emanon> oh ok
<REAL1> its not the same as /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Emanon> yea I can read you
<REAL1> not the same file?
<Emanon> no
<Emanon> apparently
<REAL1> so, what should be there?
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic-partner.list
<antony> hi i am new to ubuntu i had some audio issues can anybody help me
<REAL1> Sh3r1ff, then what
<Emanon> what you need antony
<Gnoxter> I dont want to scrap win7 out cause I need it for work. any other idea
<Gnoxter> ?
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: put correct info in it ;)
<REAL1> what info.
<REAL1> the same as the soucres.list file?
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: the sources you want to use
<antony> my headphone has distortion while using softphones like xlite
<REAL1> Sh3r1ff, what the, in the 9.10, sources.list dosnt count any more?
<Emanon> might try shrinking the win7 partition from inside as much as possible to front of drive then ubuntu to back of drive and expand once installed Gnoxter
<Sh3r1ff> REAL1: sure it does, but in sources.d you can place other files contain different sources
<hexdump_> does anybody know anything about using dyndns?
<Emanon> on a side not ive found Ubuntu-Tweak to be very useful http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Gnoxter> formating is dofficult from win7 starter-. I'll try that
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: http://www.dyndns.org
<hexdump_> Sh3r1ff:  I tried going there I couldn't figure it out.  I setup everything right I thought.
<hexdump_> that's cool I just thought I'd ask.
<REAL1> Sh3r1ff, tnx a LOT.
<silidan> Hi id like to setup an electronic shop using ubuntu, i have no experience with such things so id like to ask if you can point me into the right direction to get started (are there any easy to get started open source solutions, what would you recommend to read about, etc...)
<REAL1> you have now saved my sources! :D
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: what did you set up?
<jastor> silidan: apache2, php5-(and stuff), mysql
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  I tried to setup a domain name for my IRC server, SMTP, web server and ftp and it just doesn't work.
<umang> Emanon, lp:509727 had the workaround. It works now.
<hexdump_> I don't want to run it in windows
<jastor> silidan: when thoose are installed and set up... search for free php shopping cart on google
<Emanon> cool
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: you created an account? you have updated your account with the correct ip?
<Emanon> a personal finance program would not go amiss either silidan
<Emanon> maybe homebank
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  sure did and I'm running the ddclient on my linux box
<Sh3r1ff> silidan: but be carefull with code you find on the internet
<jastor> i assumed that paypal or similiar was going to be used ;)
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: and what is the eaxct problem?
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  the ip is not resolving to a domain name
<Semiramide> sorry, is possible in 1 LAN have 2 DNS 1 for every computer?
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: you mean the domain name is not resolving to an ip?
<jastor> if hes going to charge creditcardshimself :P ... then ssl .. and a lot of securitystuyff from visa/mastercard their 3d secure stuff ;)
<hexdump_> sure sorry
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: what's the domain name?
<Semiramide> o they works well
<Semiramide> OpenDNS and Telecom IT
<neil_d> when useing a LiveCD where are the changes stored?
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  to ram...
<silidan> Jastor, Emon, thanks will read up about that...
<SirLinux> Morning :-)
<wejick> hey i want to remaster ubuntu livecd. need your guide
<wejick> SirLinux, night!
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: is the ip correct?
<neil_d> Dr_Willis: yeh.. I know to ram... but is it a ram disk?
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: what's the correct ip?
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  basically.
<neil_d> Dr_Willis: can I access that data?  or is it hidden somehow.
<wejick> hey i want to remaster ubuntu livecd. need your guide. what i have to do?
<Dr_Willis> neil_d:  no idea. never wanted to or tried.
<Emanon> wejick: might consider the Ubuntu Customization Kit package (UCK)
<Cube``> how can i set my color profiles in ubuntu? i have an eee-pc (= no on-monitor keys to adjust monitor settings), and colors look totally different than on my desktop
<neil_d> wejick: I am using http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<wejick> Emanon, i'll check it
<hexdump_> sh3r1f:  that isn't my ip
<Emanon> http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<wejick> neil_d, i'll check it too
<Emanon> documentation link on left side of that
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: can you give me the correct one?
<jose__> ola
<wejick> Emanon, how about reconstructor?
<Emanon> i hear good things but i've never used it so can't comment
<underdev_> hi!  i'm running 9.10, and in the process of removing a piece of software, my printer configuration got removed from the System->Administration menu?  Any idea how to get it back?
<underdev_> i would REALLY appreciate the help!
<Sh3r1ff> underdev_: readd the printer like you did the first time? ;)
<Dr_Willis> underdev_:  try running    system-config-printer     from a terminal - see if that works?
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  did anything show up at all when I gave you the ip?
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: never got the ip
<neil_d> when using a LiveCD is there any way to access what has been changed... there is a tmpfs filesystem on /cow    but there is no such directory.
<underdev_> thanks- it prompted me to install system-config-printer-gnome, and that brought it back
<underdev_> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
<Cube``> anybody?
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: what you mean by changes?
<silidan> question, can a once installed Ubuntu on a PC run on every other PC with the same CPU architecture but different hardware configurations ?
<underdev_> really thought i might be hosed!!!
<jastor> silidan: sometimes
<wejick> silidan, i think it will run
<jastor> silidan: but expect that theres a proabable chance of some errors somewhere ;)
<Sh3r1ff> silidan: possible not all hardware will work
<iceroot> silidan: yes but maybe you have to install additional drivers
<Emanon> silidan: often provided you dont remove driver packages
<iceroot> silidan: but linux is not like windows with crashing on other hardware
<Emanon> yea it will just revert to a generic driver until you get the right ones
<jastor> silidan: if its a custom kernel for the other computers specific hardware ;) then id just reinstall
<Emanon> proprietary or otherwise
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: on the dyndns site, does it show the correct ip?
<Emanon> right but if its just a custom package set for one computer it will probably be ok
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: when a file is changed.. the change must be stored somewhere.. do you know where?
<silidan> ok thanks, so i might get the machine i like first running as a virtual machine and then just copy paset it to a harddrive?
<Emanon> or dd it anyways silidan
<Emanon> or dcfldd at that
<silidan> dd=?
<wejick> silidan, use migration tool from your vm
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: it is stored in ram
<Emanon> bit for bit copy from one location to another
<Stargaze> FYI => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/full%20circle%20all
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  sure does
<Emanon> so dcfldd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 would copy sda1 to sdb1 bit for bit
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: yes.. i know... but where?  in a ram disk somewhere I think..
<Emanon> an exact copy
<jastor> silidan: i dont know about what the others think :P but to me isntalling to a vm first and then move it to a real computer just seem like alot of uneccessary work and waste of tiem :)
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: ram is not a disk ;)
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  you don't have to worry about it if you don't feel like it.  did the ip work at least?
<Emanon> or dcfldd if=/somefolder/somevirtualdisk of=/dev/somedrive would do the same from a disk image
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: it can be..
<wejick> hey all i need your suggestion for wordpress client for gnome/gtk env
<nickfu> dian
<Emanon> idk jastor i find when reinstalling customers OS its easier to just put their drives in my machine and install them in a virtual machine than to bring their whole computer over to my house and fund space for it
<nickfu> w
<nickfu> s
<nickfu> s
<nickfu> s
<nickfu> s
<nickfu> s
<nickfu> sss
<FloodBot2> nickfu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhi_nav> I want to know why people use mail clients(thunderbird,kmail,outlook etc)? if we go to web and access email then we can access it from anywhere in world. but if we use mail client then all our previous emails are in our pc only. then we cant access them from anywhere? I am confused if i should use mail client or not? so just wanted to know why you use mail client?
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: http://img.alibaba.com/photo/11373115/Memory__Module__DDR__RAM.jpg
<Emanon> i use evolution abhi_nav so i dont have to check my email it just tells me when i have a message
<jastor> Emanon: there are always exceptions ;) i wasnt talkign generally .. only about this one :)
<abhi_nav> Emanon: hmm
<hexdump_> abhi_nav:  some people can use SMTP servers to send anonymous e-mails and use social engineering.
<wejick> abhi_nav, i use m.gmail.com
<Emanon> as well as some nice security functions (digital signatures encryption added spam filtering virus scanning etc)
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: if the site is updated with the correct address, but nslookup gives a wrong ip, i would try to contact the support of dyndns
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  thanks a bunch
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: /dev/shm is a disk that is only in ram hence a ram disk.
<Emanon> cause whether or not its harmfull to me its nice to scan things before i email them to people who use windoze
<abhi_nav> hexdump_ & wejick ok
<Emanon> and further to the dcfldd convo its really nice as a secure file deletion tool hehe
<abhi_nav> Emanon :-)
<MacVirus> hj
<Emanon> just shy of microwaving the drive
<JasonXXXX> ok
<sam_sam> whats the difference between wget and curl ?
<jastor> hexdump_: not to mention that unless you live in a easterneurope country (poland for example. .. that damn spammer .. dont remmeber what his ip is ;) but he deos alot of spamming) the ISPs in any sane country would block that kind of smtp traffic ;)
<wejick> hey all i need your suggestion for wordpress client for gnome/gtk env
<Emanon> some geeks prefered command structure i assume sam_sam
<jastor> wizkoder: wordpress client? any browser should be able to access wordpress
<hexdump_> sh3r1ff:  when I run nslookup is it supposed to give me a different ip?
<hexdump_> is that ISP info errr?  I'm a big n00b if you can't tell so I don't know much
<wizkoder> jastor: Wat?
<sam_sam> i can upload with curl , but can one upload with wget ?
<maco> wizkoder: tab screwup
<Emanon> might try typing wordpress into synaptic wejick there are only a few default options
<wejick> jastor, i have limited and low internet connection so i need it
<jastor> wizkoder: sorry .. mt
<maco> wizkoder: jastor was aiming for wejick
<hexdump_> jastor:  yeah I know what ya mean
<maco> wejick: tomboy, included by default, has an option to post to a blog
<maco> wejick: if you install tomboy-blogposter plugin
<hexdump_> jastor:  somebody could just setup a smtp server and allow an outsider to use it tho right?
<wejick> maco i dont use mono ;) any sugestion.
<Guest24187> i want to make a botable usb to wool my dhcp server then reboot my diskless frontend
<sam_sam> O:-)
<abhi_nav> thanx all of u!!!
<hexdump_> sh3r1f nm I think I got it
<maco> wejick: blogtk is in the repo. never tried it. if you dont mind a kde app, bilbo is what i use
<hexdump_> I mean I don't have it working but I'll try and figure it out.
<jastor> ip-91.189.223.10.skyware.pl <-- was the polish spammer i was talkign about
<wejick> i use gnome-panel blog plugin but it has limited feuture
<jastor> hexdump_: yes there are anonymous smtp servers like that .. just not as common today as for .. 10 years ago
<hexdump_> jastor:  can't even be sure if he is polish anyway
<hexdump_> jastor:  well if there is money in it, it will be common
<jastor> hexdump_: no idea :) all i know is taht that host is black or graylisted in alot of places ;)
<archboxman> If I want to play Bad Company 2 on my pc can I use windows xp??
<wejick> maco, bilbo? is it support tagging?
<maco> wejick: yes
<fabio333> plymouth & kms on ati: possible?
<hexdump_> jastor:  I'm amazed at the amount of unsecured wireless networks around
<jastor> hexdump_: i dont doubt taht for a second
<sam_sam> how do i ask ubottu to tell about some command to someone  ?
<Emanon> archboxman: if it runs on windowsxp i assume
<Emanon>  ! the command | the person
<jastor> hexdump_: but hopefully, your mail provider use a fairly reasonable graylist
<abhi_nav> !hi | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<indus> archboxman, yes why wouldnt it run on xp
<abhi_nav> !hi > sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam, please see my private message
<wejick> maco, ah i'll need huge kdelib
<sam_sam> !wget | sam_sam
<hexdump_> yeah, well I gtg all and try to figure this crap out
<Guest24187> i want to make a bootable usb to wol my dhcp server then reboot my diskless frontend any o?s suggestions
<jastor> hexdump_: have fun
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: haa haa haa
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: /dev/shm is not a disk ;)
<sam_sam> it doesnt know about wget :(
<hexdump_> jastor:  see ya sh3r1ff:  see ya thanks again
<indus> archboxman, its off topic but ,...... if you have vista or 7 it will be in directx 10 or it will fall back to direct x 9
<maco> wejick: what i used to do was just type my html in a text file then paste it into wordpress when i got online
<archboxman> indus: getting a lot of flack about dx 9, 10 and 11 is there that big of difference??
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: booting from a live cd doesn't touch your disks
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: you can do this also: /msg ubottu <command>
<hexdump_> Sh3r1ff: sorry to bother you again, but did that ip end up working when you tried to connect to it?
<indus> nope
<indus> its marketing bulls*it
<Sh3r1ff> hexdump_: didn't try to connect to it
<sam_sam> thanks abh_nav
<maco> indus: language
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: hmm
<hexdump_> oh okie np
<hexdump_> I'll talk to ya's later
<indus> ah ok maco sorry
<Emanon> indus: is right tho maco
<Emanon> thats the only word for it
<archboxman> indus: that is what I wanted to here.. figured you had a head on shoulders ... thanks... :)
<wejick> maco, if you have 33 k bps Internet connection you will know what i mean.
<jastor> Sh3r1ff: trying to get others to connect to you? sure you got an external ip?
<maco> Emanon: "poo"?
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: A disk is a block device.. If a chunk of RAM is a block device.. doesn't that mean its a disk (from a certain view point).
<maco> wejick: eek!
<indus> i just received my bc 2 copy today !!!!!! archboxman
<indus> archboxman, will go home now and install
<wejick> maco, o not 33 kbps but 3-33kbps
<Emanon> doesnt accurately portray the level of loserness inherent in that program
<peppo> anyone know how what to trace these Epiphany JS errors to: http://pastebin.com/DXmXE9ji ? <- a large portion of the web is broken because of this 2.29.92
<archboxman> indus: dont rub it in what other computer games you play???
<indus> off topic
<archboxman> ok
<jastor> linux is cheating on teh whole 32bit system max 4GB memory allocating buisness ;) .. now i got 4GB usable as ram even with my graphics card :P so instead of 4GB-512MB as normal ;) its like 4GB+512MB adressed
<sam_sam> wow !
<indus> archboxman, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sh3r1ff> jastor: ??? i was just saying that i didn't try to connect to the ip hexdump_ gave me
<jastor> Sh3r1ff: ah .. ok .. missed that part :)
<maco> jastor: is called PAE and its an extension available in newer processors
<bouma> hey well could someone please help me get smb sharing going between a ubuntu 9.10 fresh install and xp
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: it might not have a spinning platter.. but to the OS it doesn't care if a block device uses a spinning platter and a magnetic serface.
<jastor> Sh3r1ff: thought it was your ip :)
<bouma> cause ive got 3 people waiting for me
<jastor> maco: ok :)
<bouma> plz
<jastor> bouma: webmin ... as easy as it can get
<malan> hi
<bouma> i've tried clicking on the sharing options but when i click on it in the xp share, it gives me an alert and red exclamation and tells me its not accessible cause i dont have permission, this is after i select guest access on linuix
<bouma> jastor: how do i do that ?
<Emanon> just make a direct connection to the target ips from linux side using login info from xp side
<jalons> Sound in flash has ceased working in Chrome (youtube videos) - any ideas where to start?  I don't see a log file in /opt/google/chrome and sound is still functional in audacious (PulseAudio)
<bouma> Emanon: dont know what you mean
<kaolbrec> jalons, occasionally, an application may be unable to access the sound server while other applications are using it
<abhi_nav> !wow > sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam, please see my private message
<bouma> jastor: well even if you could give me a fool proof paste into smb.conf i would be happy
<jastor> bouma: http://www.webmin.com   download install login through your browser .. its quick and painless and lets you set up about anything on a linux machine
<Emanon> Places>Network
<Emanon> then look in the windows network folder
<bouma> jastor: for real
<Emanon> should have any active machines on network
<jalons> kaolbrec: isn't that the reason PulseAudio exists?  To basically proxy in frond of the device?  Also, would pfiles (erm, lsof?) show what PIDs are attempting to access /dev/audio?
<Emanon> double click on one enter user name and password as if you were logging into the target and you have administrative share access
<Emanon> that means the whole drive
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: i was talking in terms of ram being volatile, disks not
<kaolbrec> jalons, I believe so, and I don't know
<kaolbrec> jalons, all I know is that i had a similar problem with fceu
<dany> hi all
<kaolbrec> jalons, the solution was to shut down other applications accessing sound, and then run fceu.
<arvind_khadri> !panels | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<sam_sam> lots of indians here nowadays :)
<jalons> Every time I try linux on the desktop sound is always what pushes me away :)
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: hmm :-)
<sam_sam> time to leave :) thanks guys and bye all ,bye abhinav
<selsy> my ubuntu desktop windows don't appear. any window opens in full screen without the option to minimize or restore. can any one help me out?
<dany> hi all
<abhi_nav> sam_sam: bye :)
<neil_d> Sh3r1ff: ok!  but the computer does not know it volatile..  but then a Compact Flash card is memory and not volatile..
<dany> I have updated the sourcelist
<dany> because I wanted to install virtualbox but I see only the version 3.0 and not the 3.1
<ndo> Hi guys, can someone give me a hint on whats happening here? http://pastebin.com/4VCWhscz
<ndo> or what do i do with that
<DarkStar1> afternoon people I need help with something stupid I just did
<dany> solved
<dany> thanks anyway
<abhi_nav> dany:
<jalons> ndo: repo not found - dns issue or the repository is down
<ndo> hmm
<arvind_khadri> ndo, ask in #fedora or #redhat
<ndo> merci
<DarkStar1> I plugged my ubuntu drive into another base unit to use it as the primary boot drive
<Starcraftmazter> j #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ndo: We don't use yum in Ubuntu, are you using Ubuntu?
<Starcraftmazter> jj
<Starcraftmazter> ><
<ndo> im using fedora, but does it matter
<ndo> :)
<maco> ndo: yes
<jastor> doesnt centos use yum ?
<jastor> ;)
<bazhang> ndo, #fedora
<maco> jastor: yes
<arvind_khadri> ndo, apparently it does
<ndo> yeah right guys.. :)
<ndo> :p
<lao5> my flash player is always stuck on 49:xx. only reloading the firefox could solve.
<ndo> linux is linux for me
<lao5> how to deal with it
<abhi_nav> ndo: for me too
<ndo> and i like this channel, but for mow need some server functions :)
<maco> ndo: then you havent learned the ins and outs of various distros very well
<DarkStar1> when I log in normally I think the main issue maybe with my GPU driver because My monitor give me an error message. however I can't log into a non gui'ed ubuntu to try and do anything
<Sh3r1ff> neil_d: your question was where does the live cd stores changes, my answer was in ram, what does a flash card has to do with that?
<Pici> ndo: Well we use apt, not yum, so you aren't going to get any help here with yum.
<jastor> ndo: you say the same that win 3.11 and windows 7 are the same too? ;)
<selsy> my ubuntu destop windows don't appear. any window opens in full screen without the option to minimize or restore. can any one help me out?
<abhi_nav> ndo: but preferable use respective distro's channel its useful for user and helpers. since it may happend that someone wants to help you dont know how to do things on fedora
<ndo> okay, anyway, back to the problem, repo is not found... what shall i do next, lets think :)
<maco> ndo: ask in #fedora
<Pici> ndo: /join #fedora
<maco> selsy: a window manager inst runnign then
<DarkStar1> Anyone follow my problem pls?
<maco> selsy: open a terminal and type "metacity --replace" and hit enter
<brontosaurusrex> any special reason why webmin is not in the repos?
<maco> !webmin | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<abhi_nav> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<eliana> hola
<ndo> okey, gus, fedora redirected me to fedora-unregistered, and i joined my old favorite channel :) but ill have to register there i guess then
<brontosaurusrex> maco, abhi_nav thnaks
<ndo> and 3.11 and 7 are same ^^
<ndo> j/k
<abhi_nav> brontosaurusrex hmm
<bouma> harro
<bouma> # A sample share for sharing your CD-ROM with others.
<bouma> [cdrom]
<bouma>    comment = Samba server's CD-ROM
<FloodBot2> bouma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bouma>    read only = yes
<bouma>    locking = no
<selsy> maco, thank you. ijust run the command but no change
<abhi_nav> ndo register your channel to join fedora then
<maco> selsy: did it say anythng?
<abhi_nav> ndo sorry,register your nick to join fedora then
<mawst> Has anyone here successfully changed the grub menu theme?
<mawst> (grub2)
<bouma> whats wrong with samba, why wont xp read it, it winges about not having access
<selsy> it failed to read session file
<bouma> ive got security=share
<selsy> maco, it says it failed to read session file
<mawst> Is there a way to use adduser that doesn't make the person show up in gdm?
<Pici> mawst: I *think* that users whose UIDs are less than 1000 will not show up in gdm.
<Kentrel> Hi, I just installed a graphics tablet. Whats the command to see which device its using?
<maco> mawst: one of my friends wrote a series of grub2 tutorials which may be helpful http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/
<bouma> srsly can anyone give me a smb.conf entry hat will let me share to xp ??/
<Slyboots> Is there any way to get GRUB to boot from a GPT partiton, ubuntu keeps formatting my disks in gtp instead of MBR
<Slyboots> And it screws up the install
<bouma> rhinux=fail
<mawst> Thanks maco
<maco> selsy: i dont know
<Xserver> how do i check the package version available in repository ?
<llutz> Xserver: apt-cache policy
<iceroot> Xserver: apt-get update && apt-cache show policy packagename
<iceroot> Xserver: -show
<Guest84674> hi, how do i check for current governor cpu freq via terminal ?
<selsy> maco, thanks for the help
<iceroot> Guest84674: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<maco> Xserver: if you want to see what a package's version for every current release of ubuntu at once, "rmadison <package>"
<Pici> Xserver, maco: you'll need devscripts installed for that iirc.
<Slyboots> Anyone here had any luck installing GRUB on disks that are 2tb or larger?
<Guest84674> iceroot, thanks but i could not find the governor
<Slyboots> The auto-installer keeps formatting the disk as GPT which.. stops GRUB from working
<ddavids> pls i cant recover my system from sleep...i have to do a hard reset...
<Slart> GPT? what is that?
<dj_segfault> Slyboots: I've never tried that, but I assume you would run into similar problems as with the old 1024-sector limit, with a similar workaround: Create a boot partition near the beginning of the disk and everything should work.
<Slyboots> dj_segfault: Wont help, Im setting up a server so i has to be in a RAID array
<jeeves_Moss> I have an Acer D150, and I can't figure out for the life of me how to track down a serious bug.  I can be using my system, and the screen goes totally blank.  I've tested it in windows (no issues there), and when the screen blanks, the WiFi card appiers to still be transmitting, however, I can't shell into it.  anyone with ideas how to track this down?
<llutz> Guest84674: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governo
<llutz> r
<Slyboots> Need /boot to be RAID1 array, so creating the MSDOS partion wont help in the event of a disk-crash
<Guest84674> iceroot, which governor am i using ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394008/
<iceroot> Guest84674: what is a governor?
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: Sounds like the kernel is fine and X is dying or comatose.  Can you kill X and see what happens?
<Guest84674> llutz, can i set the powersave as the default governor after booting ?
<iceroot> Guest84674: both cpu cores are running with 1100mhz
<Kentrel> The latest version of Ubuntu is supposed to support Wacom graphics tablets out of the box, but I can't get it to work
<llutz> Guest84674: you should
<bazhang> Kentrel, karmic 9.10 ?
<Guest84674> iceroot, it is somekind of cpu scaling
<Kentrel> baz, yes
<llutz> iceroot: a governor is a sheme cpufreq controls the frequencies
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, as I said, I don't have a screen.  I have to hard reboot it.  I've tried the key combo to get to shell (ie. ctrl+alt+f<key>, then logging in, and nothing)
<harisund> Any idea how I can change GDM to allow XDMCP login through the command line?
<llutz> iceroot: http://www.redhat.com/docs/wp/performancetuning/powermanagement/governor_types.html
<Guest84674> llutz, what do i have to do to set the powersave as the default ?
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: Do you have another machine you can ssh in from?  Sorry I misread your original post
<Guest84674> llutz, i've used echo powersave /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor in /etc/rc.local but the scaling back to ondemand after a minute or so
<POGBDOM\regmtim0> hi im having some trouble mounting a floppy, when I try mount /dev/fd/0 i get mount: /dev/pts/1 is not a block device
<estricuxi> de donde soys??
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, I tried, and it refuses the connection (both WiFi and wired).  and since we're on a netbook, I don't have serial to connect in with (and I don't know where my USB to serial adaptor is)
<fabio333> ... /dev/fd/0? maybe /dev/fd0
<estricuxi> de españa??
<Slyboots> So, no-one knows of a workaround for this issue?
<Pici> !es | estricuxi
<ubottu> estricuxi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<overmind> !es | estricuxi
<Slyboots> I've tried using fdisk to partition the disk manually, but the partitioner just wipes the disk again
<POGBDOM\regmtim0> mount dev/fd0 gives mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device.  Can i add it to block devices
<Slyboots> Well.. Where do I go to report a bug in the installer then?
<llutz> Guest84674: install cpufreqd and edit /etc/default/cpufreqd
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: This is a bit of a long shot, but can you WIn-Space to launch gnome-do and then run some app that would cause some visible action, like ping or eject?  Or just shut down?
<maco> Slyboots: graphical or text based installer?
<Slyboots> Text based
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, win-space?  you mean the key combo?
<maco> Slyboots: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: Yes.
<Kentrel> How do I find out which device in /dev/input is my graphics tablet?
<Kentrel> by-id    event0  event2  event4  event6  mouse0
<Kentrel> by-path  event1  event3  event5  mice    mouse1
<fabio333> POGBDOM\regmtim0: is it there?
<Xserver> why is radiusd missing when i install it from package repository ?
<Guest84674> llutz, will do.. i'll report after
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, I'll try that next time.  Is there anything in the logs that you can think of, or could I write a "trap" script that'll launch when I do a macro to scrape some logs @ that point
<llutz> Guest84674: theres also cpufrequtils , i'm not sure which of these would do the better job
<iceroot> llutz: thanks for the info
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: Unless you frag your hard drive from shutting down, all you have to do is reboot and loot at the right time in the logfiles.  No need to do anything fancy.
<Xserver> is radiusd a seperate package in karmic ?
<Xserver> i am unable to find the executable
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, that's what I did last time, and there was no serious issues I could find in the logs.  it's like X just took a vacation (or ODed on something good!  LOL)
<harry-houdini1> hello here is somthing i thought i understood...but i guess not... I do an ln -s /iso iso and it maps the path iso/iso/<data> I would like it to map to the iso folder in the current directory like this iso/<data> is this even possible?
<ddavids> pls i cant recover my system from sleep...i have to do a hard reset...wht do i do?
<AceKing> When installing updates, should I keep the current grub or choose a different one?
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: I often find that when that happens; nothing in the logs.  What I've done in the past is write a cron job that does a ps -aux every few minutes to a timestamped file and deletes those files over an hour old.
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, hummmm
<philipp__> mhm
<philipp__> das ist doch mist
<dj_segfault> AceKing: Unless you've modified them yourselves in some special way, use the new one
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, is there a command that checks all of your system configs, etc for errors?  kinda like apache does?
<guxhaxhi> hola a todos
<Ranakah> anybody know, how stabble is ubuntu 10.04? it's safe to upgrade it from 9.10?
<llutz> !lucid > Ranakah
<ubottu> Ranakah, please see my private message
<philipp__> ubuntu is shit
<iceroot> philipp__: you have a support-question?
<AceKing> dj_segfault, Thanks, I kept clicking on keep current because it was set that way by default
<DJones> !language | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ranakah> tnx :D i search this chann but forget what name is :D
<philipp__> German
<llutz> philipp__: demand a refund and troll off
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: Not one central thing.  It would have to keep up on the development of hundreds of third party projects.  However, what I have on my system is another cron task checkhealth.sh that I constantly add things to, like file permissions that sometimes go wrong, etc.
<coachz> can get git to install to /usr/local/bin  instead of /usr/bin   using yum ?
<yOoLii> ola
<philipp__> could somebody help me with ubuntu?
<masu3701> what do i use to burn iso file into cd in ubuntu?
<yOoLii> ola
<yOoLii> oal
<yOoLii> aol
<dj_segfault> coachz: Why not just create a symbolic link?
<coachz> brilliant !
<coachz> thanks
<dj_segfault> masu3701: brasero works well, but I prefer the power of k3b
<harry-houdini1> never mind figured it out shouldnt have been using relative paths
<POGBDOM\regmtim0> fabio333 fd is listed as a block device in /proc/devices but 'mount /dev/fd someDir' gives mount: /proc/5618/fd is not a block device
<mike123> hello, could anyone explain how do i patch my kernel? im tring to install drivers and i need to patch the kernel and the drivers
<AceKing> philipp__, just ask your question
<mike123> im new to linux
<guxhaxhi> #latin
<mike123> i have the patch code posted on a website, and i kinda dont know what to do with it
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, ahhhhh, that's cool.
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, all I know is that it's not cool that windows 7 is more stable!  LOL
<researcher1> why do virtual windows  programs slow down very much
<mike123> anyone ?
<dj_segfault> jeeves_Moss: I'm all for a better Windows.  Fewer pwned boxes sending out spam
<jeeves_Moss> dj_segfault, this is true.  I love Ubuntu as a sys admin for fixing p0wned windows networks.  I have no issues with hooking up my netbook to a totally infected network to fix things
<ndo> i find it actually so sorry that i have to go to other channel only because my problem is caused by yum and not apt :(
<masu3701> how to i extra .rar file in ubuntu?
<jrib> !rar | masu3701
<ubottu> masu3701: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dj_segfault> masu3701: unrar
<mike123> anyone can help with patching kernel ?
<guxhaxhi> #ubuntu-es
<Slyboots> So.. Thre is no way apparently to boot on large 2tb disks with your /Boot in a RAID1 array
<Slyboots> Unless I create this "BIOS boot area" on the disks, which Im not really sure will help if the disk-crashes
<omar> Hi everyone
<Laylabm> Hmmm probably common question, how do i restore Vista without harming my dual boot?
<omar> I would like to know how to make work  an Adesso CyberTablet 12000 in ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<arand_> Laylabm: "Restore" in what way?
<Laylabm> i'm not sure, just want to get rid of some programs that can't be deleted,a nd start fresh, on vista that is
<Laylabm> im no professional on vista nor linux]
<bazhang> Laylabm, windows help in ##windows
<omar> I would like to know how to make work  an Adesso CyberTablet 12000 in ubuntu, can somebody help me?
<Laylabm> ok bazhang, i'll ask there too
<yabir> hge
<yabir> hello
<lst_> Hello, need som help patching wine. Im realy new to linux and the how to doesnt tell me much. When i click the link for the buggpatch i get to a site with a nice wall of text. Iv saved the buggpatch as a diff file. what should I do with it? If anyone cant point me to a real easy howto or help me. (I havent found any good links about this on google)
<hexdump> sh3r1ff:  well I ran diagnostics on my domain name and came back with errors
<hexdump> sh3r1ff:  first failure Your nameservers return different sets of NS records.
<THalnew> i'm on ubuntu 9.10 64bit. i can't use GnoMenu anyone can help me... please
<hexdump> sh3r1ff:  second failure: Check for missing nameservers
<THalnew> i can try to GnoMenu 2.2
<omar> Please some help, I would like to know how to make work  an Adesso CyberTablet 12000 in ubuntu
<hexdump> If I can't fix that crap I'm just going to give up on it and return to coding again.
<hexdump> If I can't figure out how to get that working how am I going to learn to code?  damnit
<Laylabm> bazhang they told me to come back here and ask here
<Laylabm> they said something about grub
<hexdump> Done shuttin' down this project
<Laylabm> Hope was sucessful project :)
<hexdump> I need a drink... talk to ya's later
<SandGorgon> anyone using network-manager's VPN tab to connect to a vpn ? why is all my traffic being routed through VPN ? I dont want that
<malan> hello world
<malan> i'm new on canal
<omar> I would like to know how to make work  an Adesso CyberTablet 12000 in ubuntu, can somebody help me, please?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 Laylabm
<Laylabm> ubuntu 9.04 is grub2?
<erUSUL> Laylabm: no; no by default
<bazhang> Laylabm, no regular grub
<kjelle> hey. I'm using gpg through a script/daemon which is stated upon boot from /etc/init.d/<scriptfile> using start-stop-daemon. When the script uses gpg, it finds no keys. If I stop the script, and start it by had, it's all fine. What can be wrong?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub Laylabm
<Althal> hi ! Can anyone pleased help me with squidGuard
<Laylabm> GrubLegacy?
<masu3701> how do you burn a ISO file using brasero?
<aboSamoor> I can not write on ext4 partition, I think there is a problem with the mounting. The partition belongs to root group instead of plugdev ?!
<scunizi> aboSamoor: then it would be a problem with permissions.. sudo chown <yourUser>:<yourUser> /media/<partition name>
<erUSUL> masu3701: one of the five big buttons at the left when you launch the app is "Burn Image"
<masu3701> erUSUL: the file is in .rar ....do i need to extract it first?
<erUSUL> masu3701: probably
<masu3701> ok
<root51> how create background in boot loader
<root51> im using grub2
<itheos> my Sirius USB2.0 Camera isnt working. it is well detected by applications but i see a black screen. i hope there is a solution :)
<root51> anyidea in grub2
<root51> to create backgound menu in boot loader
<root51> there is no menu backgroudn in startup  manager
<itheos> my Sirius USB2.0 Camera isnt working. it is well detected by applications but i see a black screen. i hope there is a solution :)
<root51> available for ubuntu karmic
<scunizi> !bootsplash | root51
<lus> :)
<ddavids> pls i cant recover my system from sleep...i have to do a hard reset...wht do i do?
<root51> menu
<root51> menu boot loader
<scunizi> ddavids: laptop?
<ddavids> scunizi: karmic desktop pls...
<scunizi> ddavids: how big is your swap partition?
<root51> your universe
<itheos> any help guys?
<itheos> and gals too
<root51> menu backgound please in boot loader
<ddavids> scunizi: how do i check tht pls
<sate> hey the new version of opera is still not ready for ubuntu, is that correct?
<itheos> do i have to install wingdows again?
<sate> for what?
<sate> Use virtual box and install a windows on there
<itheos> sate, my Sirius USB2.0 Camera isnt working. it is well detected by applications but i see a black screen. i hope there is a solution :)
<aurorixi> ola
<scunizi> ddavids: you can use "partition manager" aka. gparted to check.. swap should be 2x your ram for sleep to work.. of course this is no guarantee.
<MgMt> for some reason my computer keeps freezing on a black screen, i think its a kernel panic, but i dont know why its doing it.  its usually when im using transmission
<aurorixi> xzchfv ydcgf
<aurorixi> kfhjn
<sate> two people with black screen issues
<root51> im worry about my menu boot loader
<MgMt> most likely cuz im running "sudo transmission" because i dont have "permission" on the storage device
<sate> itheos:  if you are not happy with ubuntu, you could try linux mint.  It's a little more windows oriented, and may have the fix for your camera
<scunizi> MgMt: that's nuts.. if you have root access change the permission on the storage device..
<itheos> sate, i am very happy with ubuntu :) its just the webcam that disappointed me
<MgMt> scunizi i tried several times it keeps coming back the same
<MgMt> permission denied your not the owner
<mawst> Not happy with Ubuntu? wth?
<MgMt> or something to that effect
<sate> itheos:  can you run it in wine?
<scunizi> MgMt: ok.. then you need to change the owner.. sudo chown <yourUser:yourUser> /media/<partition name> ... all that without the "<"'s
<itheos> sate, everything is working fine. the drivers are installed. the applications pretend to show it. but i get a black screen. so it seems to be a small problem now
<MgMt> ok
<benkong2> 1/j #linuxmint
<sate> itheos: does it stop responding?
<itheos> nops
<itheos> it gives a black screen
<sate> itheos: what video card do you have'
<itheos> some apps do jam
<MgMt> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda2': Operation not permitted
<MgMt> thats what ive always got when i tried that
<scunizi> MgMt: you have to use "sudo"
<MgMt> did
<MgMt> i put in my password and imediately got that
<sate> itheos: is it possible to run that same program in WINE, to see if that fixed the black screen issue?
<itheos> sate, its really slow :D
<MgMt> do i have to unmount the device?
<itheos> i dont have windos drivers
<scunizi> MgMt: you could try it unmounted.. what file system is it?
<MgMt> vfat/fat32
<sate> itheos: have you tried installing restricted drivers?
<itheos> i didnt install actually. its inbuilt i think
<scunizi> MgMt: this might be an fstab issue then.. but first try to change the owner after unmounting it.
<harisund> How do I find out which is the nearest LUG or Ubuntu users group near where I live?
<TestPilot> hey, how do I reconfigure (as in ./configure --options..etc.) my php configuration on ubuntu with the lamp default configuration?  need to do it for this http://www.horde.org/webmail/docs/?f=INSTALL.html#obtaining-horde-groupware-webmail-edition
<sate> itheos:  try installing restricted drivers, and other drivers
<Pici> !loco | harisund take a look here
<ubottu> harisund take a look here: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<MgMt> i gotta leave for work, ill do that when i get home.  i also tried to fix the issue with pysdm
<harisund> thanks pici
<itheos> sate, how do i know what drivers i should install?
<sate> oh boy, you new to ubuntu?
<itheos> v4l drivers?
<sate> goto system > administration > hardware drivers
<TestPilot> hey, how do I reconfigure (as in ./configure --options..etc.) my php configuration on ubuntu with the lamp default configuration?  need to do it for this http://www.horde.org/webmail/docs/?f=INSTALL.html#obtaining-horde-groupware-webmail-edition. Anyone????
<itheos> sate, you can call me a noob if you help me set up my cam :)
<pavansss91> hi
<sate> Unfortuanatly I've never set up a cam before, not even on windows
<aurorixi> hello
<aurorixi> hello
<itheos> the hardware drivers window has opened but its blank
<aurorixi> what your name
<aurorixi> ??
<sate> one second
<aurorixi> camon
<sate> itheos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<itheos> ok thanks
<scunizi> itheos: have you done all your updates?
<sate> itheos:  that has some useful information on restricted drivers
<aurorixi> what your name???
<frankS2> How can I make pulseaudio accept several audio input streams? Like I cant play music in mpd and  listen to something at youtube at the sametime
<itheos> scunizi, not yet :D
<scunizi> itheos: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .... dist-upgrade won't take you to the next release.
<itheos> aurorixi, i am bill gates.
<SeLeNa> ola
<itheos> scunizi, thanks. but i want to upgrade to karmic soon
<aurorixi> jajaja que me lo creo yo habla en español plis
<scunizi> aurorixi: for chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<minky> Hi all - how do i get folders in a window (i.e. not just in a command window), numbered as decimals to sort correctly in number order. at present i get 0 0.1 0.002 0.03 etc.
<DJones> aurorixi: #ubuntu is a support channel to help people using the Ubuntu operating system, if you have a support question, feel free to ask it here, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SeLeNa> holaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<DJones> !es | aurorixi
<ubottu> aurorixi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scunizi> itheos: that line won't take you to karmic.. it will only upgrade your system
<itheos> i know :) not that much noob
<aurorixi> ok graciax
<scunizi> itheos: ah ok.. then upgrade and then look in system > admin > hardware drivers.
<itheos> ok thanks
<hellhound> hello, I was wondering if someone tried to run fancontrol on a lenovo 3000 n500
<hellhound> I did modprobe coretemp but seems as if my hardware doesn't support PWM control
<minky> second question how do i rename multiple folders from e.g. 0.3.12234 to 0.12234 i.e I want to lose the .3 ?
<cfedde> minky: rename can do that.  See 'man rename'
<marta> ola,soy marta
<Pici> minky: something like: rename s/\.3\././ *.12234
<marta> k tal???
<Pici> !es | marta
<ubottu> marta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<marta> jajaja qe te lo crees tu
<ginva> Where can I find info on Intel I5 support in Karmic. Graphics card especially.
<marta> ok
<minky> Thanks I've been trying rename but couldn't get the syntax right. I'll try it again
<marta> when do you live minky??
<Pici> marta: This channel is for Ubuntu support only for chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<minky> Pici you're a star
<itheos> :)
<marta> minki when do you live
<marta> ??
<minky> first question again - how do i get folders in a window (i.e. not just in a command window), numbered as decimals to sort correctly in number order. at present i get 0 0.1 0.002 0.03 etc.
<itheos> why do i think we have bots in here?
<marta> yes
<minky> marta - now!
<minky> where - uk
<marta> hello what your name
<marta> ???
<darkstar1> Hi all I just re-installed kharmic however at the end of the installation I got an error message saying that gimp was unable to install into the /target directory. I haven't rebooted yet for fear of not being able to get back on but I would like to know why this is,
<jrib> minky: use a for loop: loop over filenames and use some dummy variable i that you increment each loop to name the files
<sometux> \o
<motaka2> hello, how can i add a new font to my ubuntu?
<jrib> minky: wait I misread.  sort /where/?
<motaka2> 8.04
<sometux> \o/
<kaolbrec> motaka2, open the font file, and click install, iirc
<jrib> !fonts | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<darkstar1> Anyone ever had the same problem?
<minky> jrib - rename problem sorted by Pici but have trouble with: how do i get folders in a window (i.e. not just in a command window), numbered as decimals to sort correctly in number order. at present i get 0 0.1 0.002 0.03 etc.
<motaka2> jrib: i am totally newbie , may you help me?
<hellhound> what can I do if don't have PWM devices installed to control the fan speeds?
<jrib> minky: you mean in nautilus?
<jrib> motaka2: read ubottu's link
 * vycdin is back (gone 05:06:49)
<hellhound> the app sensors shows my core temperatures at 70 celsius
<jrib> vycdin: turn that off please
<motaka2> jrib: not understandable for me, i am in hurry
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<jrib> motaka2: me too :)
<motaka2> can any one tell me how can i add a font to ubuntu?
<jrib> motaka2: I just did, did you even open the page?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto motaka2
<motaka2> jrib: yeah i opened it and i dont have any idea
<jrib> motaka2: did you read it?
<motaka2> jrib: i am reading it
<jrib> motaka2: good :)
<motaka2> jrib:  i have a font
<motaka2> jrib: but i dont know anything about terminal commands
<jrib> motaka2: good, because you don't need to.  Just create ~/.fonts and put your font there.
<Zenker> does anyone know the differance between the simple ccsm and the other one?
<vikram> does anyone know a good material on kernel module programming? Except the LKMPG..
<motaka2> what do you mean by create ~/.fonts
<motaka2> ?
<dj_segfault> I'm trying to "apt-get install libapache2-svn" and getting "ERROR: Module dav_svn does not exist!"
<itheos> arent there restricted drivers for intel cards?
<vikram> does anyone know a good material on kernel module programming?
<motaka2> how can i add a new .ttf font to my ubuntu 8.04?
<Andy-at-home> guys, ive tried installing mysql a few times but everytime i do i always receive the error ' Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<ginva> Any info on Karmic support for Intel Core I5 processors?
<Andy-at-home> i didnt set a password last time so that I could discount that
<vikram> andy: try reinstalling mysql
<qUaNtiC_> hi is there a software to check the ink cartridges level of the printer for ubuntu? thanks
<Andy-at-home> yeah ive tried that a few times
<Andy-at-home> i seem to keep missing the same thing
<Andy-at-home> im logged in to my VPS with ssh
<vikram> how come? if u do have probs
<vikram> do use sudo tasksel
<vikram> to install lamp server
<itheos> ok thanks anyways :) cya
<Andy-at-home> ah, nah i installed it all seperately
<vikram> u will then have apache php mysql
<Andy-at-home> i wanted lighttpd
<velocitozzo> come merda si usa?
<vikram> so u getting only the password problem
<vikram> ??
<Andy-at-home> when i netstat it says its running at 127.0.0.1
<Andy-at-home> :3306
<vikram> thats localhost
<Andy-at-home> yeah
<vikram> its correct..
<Andy-at-home> but i always get the access denied
<genii> !it | velocitozzo
<ubottu> velocitozzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Andy-at-home> i didnt set the password
<mrandrzejak> good morning all! does gmail support PGP?
<vikram> check if mysqld is running
<Andy-at-home> this time
<selsy> my nautilus window borders do not show. every window opens maximized. can anyone help out?
<motaka2> jrib: help me?
<Andy-at-home> since its in netstat does that not mean its running?
<mrandrzejak> selsy... are you running netbook version?
<Andy-at-home> can see it in htop as well
<bjlen> hi anyone know where to find a GUI for imagemagick?
<Time`s_Witness> Hey all :)
<Andy-at-home> so it is running
<dess> hola
<Zenker> whats the difference between the simple ccsm and the advanced one/
<vikram> i think then u should reinstall mysql without forgetting to give your PASSWORD!!
<selsy> mrandrzejak: no, desktop version 9.1
<dess> hay alguien?¿
<dess> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Andy-at-home> I gave it a password the first couple of times i installed it
<Andy-at-home> still had the same error
<Pici`> !es | dess
<ubottu> dess: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Andy-at-home> what command should I use to connect to it?
<dess> hola
<preposteruss> so you don't get root access to ubuntu, just sudo ?
<vikram> how come??
<Andy-at-home> mysql -u root -p
<Andy-at-home> ?
<dess> eh?¿
<vikram> thats correct
<Time`s_Witness> Me and a friend tried several times ubuntu, (and he tried also debian), we are both new to linux, and we always ended up screwing the OS for... as far as we understand, updating or installing software. Is this normal to happen? Talking by myself i just instaled one of the times, one single software that didn't come by default in synaptics: teamspeak 2 client:s
<preposteruss> i don't like that i don't have access to my own root account
<selsy> mrandrzejak: the problem started after i run an update to my system
<dess> adios xao
<vikram> have u tried mysql -u root?
<SeLeNa> ola
<preposteruss> lemme go to that machine and try that
<Andy-at-home>  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Andy-at-home> same again
<SeLeNa> olaa
<Andy-at-home> how to i uninstall it?
<mrandrzejak> selsy: it sounds like what happens when installing the netbook remix onto a regular ubuntu install. netbook version pops all windows full screen. i forget the packages that do that though
<Andy-at-home> how do*
<DarkStar> what is the terminal command to clear the screen?
<vikram> apt-get remove mysql!!!
<genii> DarkStar: Did you try: clear               ?
<vikram> its better u go to tasksel n install lamp
<Andy-at-home> heres hoping 4th time lucky
<Andy-at-home> can i use lighttpd with that?
<DarkStar> aahh.. lol.. I was trying clrscr ans cls
<vikram> ya
<DarkStar> and*
<PSPdemon> are there any debs in the repository that are armv6
<vikram> use sudo taskse
<vikram> *tasksel
<PSPdemon> as im having problems finding them
<PSPdemon> and the ones from debian are armv4
<vikram> u get a window inside terminal where u need to mark lamp n then tab to 'ok'
<Andy-at-home> yeah inside it now
<vikram> havent u used tasksel before??
<Andy-at-home> nah mate, pretty new to ubuntu and linux
<Stargaze> tasksel = task select, to install a server within an existing ubuntu
<velocitozzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<velocitozzo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<arvind_khadri> velocitozzo, /msg the bot
<Time`s_Witness> humm anyone here that could guess what's a newbie's problem please? :P
<selsy> mrandrzejak: do the packages have netbook in them?
<velocitozzo> cacca
<Time`s_Witness> Me and a friend tried several times ubuntu, (and he tried also debian), we are both new to linux, and we always ended up screwing the OS for... as far as we understand, updating or installing software. Is this normal to happen? Talking by myself i just instaled one of the times, one single software that didn't come by default in synaptics: teamspeak 2 client:s
<sun> hi
<Slyboots> Odd question.. how do I know if my Ubunut install has loaded /boot.. ?
<hardcampa> Having 2 monitors for my mighty laptop, I can't move a window from one screen to the other, I can however move the mouse cursor. Is it possible when you got "Separate x screens" to make dragging work? As it is now it only flips workspace.
<Zenker> what is the difference between simple ccsm and advanced ccsm?
<Slyboots> Im just testing something (raid..) / is missing so its dumped me into the Initramfs so.. it *found* boot and loaded that up at least ya?
<Guest34476> Ciao a tutti
<PSPdemon> are there any debs in the repository that are armv6
<anita> olaQ
<PSPdemon> as im having problems finding them
<PSPdemon> and the ones from debian are armv4
<anita>  que tal?
<anita>  quien r4eresQ
<Guest34476> problema con chiavetta alcatel x215s
<sevenseeker> python-qwt5-qt4 requires python-sip4 >= 4.9:  python-sip4 == 4.10 and installed... why does python-qwt5-qt4 complain about python-sip4 not being able to be installed?  (if installed qwt wants to remove sip4)
<DarkStar> I have another problem. I'm currently booted into the livecd at the moment and I'm trying to mount my root partition except the mount returns the following error message: "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist" can someone pls help?
<Guest34476> non si riesce a collegare
<TestPilot> hey, how do I reconfigure (as in ./configure --options..etc.) my php configuration on ubuntu with the lamp default configuration?  need to do it for this http://www.horde.org/webmail/docs/?f=INSTALL.html#obtaining-horde-groupware-webmail-edition. Anyone????
<overmind> !it | Guest34476
<ubottu> Guest34476: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bastien> salut
<bastien> join #ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net
<Guest34476> Very problem to interface with connect Alcatel x215
<Stargaze> !fr| bastien
<ubottu> bastien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Guest34476> is possible to link or drive
<bazhang> bastien, /join #ubuntu-fr
<DarkStar> anybody??
<Zenker> what is the difference between the advanced compiz settings manager and the simple one?
<DarkStar> please?
<chiossif> DarkStar: reply your question... new guyz are getting in... like me :-)
<DarkStar> chiossif: I'm currently booted into the livecd at the moment and I'm trying to mount my root partition except the mount returns the following error message: "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<chiossif> DarkStar: there is an error in your spelling
<chiossif> DarkStar: use gparted to see what you've got
<DarkStar> lready did that
<Zenker> can i switch between ubuntu and windows without shutting one down and starting the other?
<lao5> virtual machine
<PSPdemon> ^
<PSPdemon> but ofcourse if what you are asking is
<PSPdemon> "can i boot into my windows partition via linux and vice versa without rebooting"
<PSPdemon> thats a no
<Zenker> dang, anyone know the answer to my other queston?
<DarkStar> chiossif: Actually Gparted is also showing me some errors when I pull up info on the disk: dumpe2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<DarkStar> choi
<chiossif> DarkStar: can you use the disk at other partitions?
<DarkStar> chiossif: and another: e2label : ... Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock
<PSPdemon> meh....looks like my question is too specific/technicaly to come up with a answer :/
<DarkStar> chiossif: only one partition on it so far, and I just used gparted to shrink the linux partition
<AlveKatt> Hey. I have an ice.net d50 modem. Need it working in Ubunu or manage to share connection with my windows laptop via cable.
<DarkStar> PSPdemon: do you meand load windows or access your windowsdirectory
<PSPdemon> DarkStar, neither
<DarkStar> PSPdemon: sorry for the typos
<PSPdemon> my question was is there a way to browse the repo's for armv6 built debs
<PSPdemon> or a place to get armv6 debs
<dfadfafd> am unable to connect to the windows share using nautilus... using smbclient..  any help..?!
<PSPdemon> debian's arm builds are based around armv4
<PSPdemon> and ubuntu supposedly has armv6
<PSPdemon> but their site doesnt list the arm arch debs so i can access them via packages.ubuntu
<DarkStar> PSPdemon: I only browsed as far as your last question which was about booting into windows fom Linux and vice versa
<PSPdemon> DarkStar, that wasnt my question
<PSPdemon> that was a answer to a question
<jvm_> hi. how do i get ubuntu 9.10 to not make an annoying sound when gdm starts up?
<PSPdemon> <Zenker> can i switch between ubuntu and windows without shutting one down and starting the other?
<PSPdemon> that was the question asked that i answered :P
<DarkStar> PSPdemon: My apologies
<PSPdemon> no problem
<Dr_Willis> jvm_:  i use a tool called 'gdm2 setup' that lets you change that and other settings.
<PSPdemon> hey Dr_Willis
<PSPdemon> long time no see
<PSPdemon> :P
<DarkStar> afk
<abhi_nav> Jayant you there?
<paolo> avatar
<milosz3> Hey
<milosz3> How can I create an USB bootdisk?
<jvm_> Dr_Willis, it seems not to be in the ubuntu repositories?
<Benwa> Hi, is there any way to get a flash player on ubuntu ppc? It does not work with gnash nor swfdec. And i cannot install firefox and adobe-flash-player with playonlinux or wine.
 * Beelsebob notes that the european mirrors suck
<Beelsebob> downloading from UK mirror: 200k/s, from swedish mirror: 160k/s, from US mirror: 780k/s
<mneptok> Benwa: Adobe does not make a Flash plugin for Linux/PPC
<ikonia> Benwa: there isn't a flash player that's really working any more for Linux/PPC
<Pici> Beelsebob: If you mean us.archive.ubuntu.com.... its in the UK.
<Benwa> Grrrrrr....
<Beelsebob> Pici: I mean the server I get if I select US from the location list, and then click download – which appears to be in boston
<kmahl> how do i exit from root in the terminal?
<ikonia> kmahl: how did you get into root ina  terminal
<kmahl> sudo su
<genii> Gah
<Beelsebob> ikonia: in general – don't
<ikonia> kmahl: ok - then you should know how to exit if you're at that level
<Beelsebob> just use sudo for the command you want to run as root
<kmahl> nope :P
<ikonia> Beelsebob: you don't what ?
<ikonia> kmahl: then you shouldn't use dangerous commands like sudo su
<Beelsebob> ikonia: don't run as root in a terminal
<ikonia> kmahl: type "exit"
<ikonia> Beelsebob: I didn't say you did
<Beelsebob> ikonia: instead, just sudo the command you want to run as root
<Pici> Beelsebob: ikonia is answering a question, not asking :)
<bulltitan> hi i have ubuntu 9.10 installed with default gnome desktop, can i install the netbook remix desktop as well do i need to add repository
<kmahl> ikonia: thanka
<Beelsebob> ikonia: oh fail, I misread you >.<
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> Beelsebob: Ah.  You can look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors for a list of mirrors by location, bandwidth, and update status.
<Beelsebob> cheers Pici – much usefulness
<bulltitan> in a few words my question is if i can install the unr desktop without installing the whole thing from cd
<hyperstream> nighty night :P
<Dr_Willis> bulltitan:  yes you can. I forget the meta package name however.
<Dr_Willis> bulltitan:  you can have some quirky issues if you have gnome and 'unr desktop' both installed however
<jh2os> hey should I have a /boot partition?
<bulltitan> hum that's why they removed the old desktop switch in 9.10 instalation i guess
<paolo> avatar xdcc
<Pici> !piracy | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<seyacat> hi ubuntu
<seyacat> someone knows to use ubiquity from non livecd?
<abhi_nav> seyacat what is ubiquity?
<Dr_Willis> the name of the Ubuntu Installer
<t3cki3> guys i need help installing "asterisk now" on a solaris box using virtual box 3.1.4
<Dr_Willis> I think. :)
<abhi_nav> hmm
<zinox> how i do to change ubuntu boot splash? because i have removed kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu splash keep working yet.. i just want the good old ubuntu boot slash again
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, can anyone explain to me where meta-data went in Amarok? how do I look at my music by Author, Genre, year, etc? it's all just folders!
<Pici> t3cki3: Solaris? You're asking in #ubuntu, surely this would be better for #solaris or #asterisk
<t3cki3> thankx... Pici
<abhi_nav> zinox see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307450 #10th post
<seyacat> i have Ubiquity installed on pendrive... i can make particions and others, buy i cant install system, i think i dont have obiusly a source, but how can i put this sistem source on my pendrive?
<helo> the ubuntu unr installation didn't create a working grub setup
<helo> it is trying to search based on uuid and failing, and also using the uuid as the root fs, which fails unless i set it to /dev/sda1
<perfectdrug> hi, I installed digikam on lucid(gnome) and now I have "open with konqueror" and "open with dolphin" in my right click context menu, i think with karmic this wasn't the case? Can I get rid of it easily?
<zinox> abhi_nav, thanks
<helo> i just need to know what i should change in 10_linux that would cause /dev/sda1 to be used as root
<abhi_nav> zinox hmm :)
<helo> instead of the uuid
<epaphus> Hello, when i edit the settings in the Remote Desktop control panel.. on what file is that stored?? also if i want to allow remote access on my public IP (i have a public ip on this box) do i need to do anything special??
<myky> ola
<myky> al fin
<myky> chulo
<Dr_Willis> helo:  as a test you can edit teh grub boot lines from teh grub menu and try replaceing the uuid= stuff with /dev/sdXX
<helo> i can edit the files that say "DO NOT EDIT THIS! YOU MUST EDIT ARCANE AND OSTENSIBLY OBFUSCATED FILE h344hf1334ff.2341, WHICH GENERATED THIS FILE!"
<myky> helo
<Dr_Willis> helo:  its odd that the UUID issnt working
<helo> yes, that's how i got it to boot
<helo> i just removed the search line entirely, and changed root=/dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> helo:  correct - you dont edit that file.     Ive never noticed a general way to not use UUID - unless its in /etc/default/grub perhaps
<helo> ahh, forgot about that one
<Dr_Willis> helo:  :) its right there in the comments. :)
<Dr_Willis> helo:  not sure what else that setting may do however.
<mawst> I still haven't figured out how to theme grub
<schertzer> #spip
<abhi_nav> mawst: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 themes section
<olskolirc> can someone send me a private message so that I can see if im registered please?
<ddrj> hai
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:   Why would that show you are registered?
<abhi_nav> olskolirc type /msg nickserv info olskolirc
<Pici> olskolirc: You aren't identified. see /whois olskolirc and /msg nickserv info olskolirc
<Oasa> guys,,, i have a 25 gb partition wher xp is installed and a 60 gb partition where ubuntu is installed .. i wud like to increase d xp partition to 30 gb... is der any way widout any loss of data?
<mawst> hmm yeah they show themes but link to more vague pages
<mawst> hehe
<abhi_nav> :(
<doolph> anyone know how to install an init script to run at start ?
<arch0njw> doolph: if you have the script, just put it in /etc/init.d and make sure it is executable (chmod +x ...)
<doolph> just did that
<rfa_> doolph sysv-rc-conf
<Oasa> i have a 25 gb partition wher xp is installed and a 60 gb partition where ubuntu is installed .. i wud like to increase d xp partition to 30 gb... is der any way widout any loss of data?
<rfa_> Oasa dont do that
<erUSUL> doolph: now do sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<Oasa> why rfa_ ?
<doolph> k thnx
<oru_work> does anyone know how to change user's password using phpmyadmin ?
<DavidJHeinrich> how do I add my music to Amarok?
<rfa_> Oasa you can loose your data
<Oasa> why rfa_  ?
<rfa_> Oasa better make new partition from ubuntu
<nikolaj> hey
<rfa_> Oasa when increase you can lose your data
<harisund> Is the Firefox that gets installed by default on Ubuntu 64 bit also 64 bit Firefox .. ?
<Oasa> rfa_ but i can risk losing d data of win xp... i dont mind to reinstall.. but is there a way ?
<arch0njw> Oasa: You can shrink the Ubuntu partition using a gparted LiveCD, but I would strongly urge you to backup your data first.
<BlazeXI> testing
<aboSamoor> any idea where can I get free arabic fonts ?
<nikolaj> need help sorry :( How can i get my original /home partition to be recognised at /home after having had to install ubuntu again in the boot partition?
<Oasa> why archonjw?
<Oasa> hmmm yeah live cd i forgot about that.. thank you... :D
<kbrosnan> harisund: correct
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  edit /etc/fstab to mount the actual home partion to /home
<harisund> kbrosnan: thanks :)
<erUSUL> nikolaj: writte an entry in fstab to make the parition your home folder. done
<arch0njw> Oasa: Then you can use gparted to increase the size of the XP partition.  I am assuming the disk is presently completely used.  If it isn't, you can simply use gparted to increase the partition size ... depending on the partition layout.
<DavidJHeinrich> also, why does Amarok want to open Kwallet?
<nikolaj> ok, would you be able to make it clearer, I am not the expert at the moment
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor : install your language fonts from system=>preferences=>language support select arabic and install
<epaphus> Hello, when i edit the settings in the Remote Desktop control panel.. on what file is that stored?? also if i want to allow remote access on my public IP (i have a public ip on this box) do i need to do anything special??
<arch0njw> Oasa: why backup the data?  You're changing the definition of the partition.  Nothing is fool proof; there is always a change of data loss when doing that.
<Oasa> okay arch0njw thanks..
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | nikolaj
<ubottu> nikolaj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MakuraRyu> is there a good guide for setting up a wpa-psk with AES encryption completely from cli?
<Eladio> CAPULLO
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, I made that, now in firefox I am choosing one of the arabic fonts but still no change
<Eladio> HABLA ME EN ESPAIN
<Pici> !es | Eladio
<ubottu> Eladio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arch0njw> !es | Eladio
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor : in that case visit any of your language major newspaper website and there you wll see option of arabic font
<erUSUL> nikolaj: a line like this « UUID=<you_home_part_uuid_here> /home ext4 defaults 0 2 » will make your old home the new home
<clinton> Is this the place to ask a question for Ubuntu Server installation, or is there another channel?
<Eladio> TONTA
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor :take that font from there and see if it works
<rfa_> Eladio go out
<erUSUL> nikolaj: after a reboot and checking that everything is ok ( the usernames an all that are the same right?? )
<nikolaj> right i am just trying to link that to what i know
<abhi_nav> clinton #ubuntu-server
<Darkstar1> Are there issues surrounding installation of ubuntu on a system with an IDE and a SATA drive(s)?? I ask because I;m getting an endless list of problems trying to install kharmic on the SATA drive I just plugged into a base unit with an IDE drive.]
<ikonia> Darkstar1: no issues at atll
<arch0njw> Oasa:  I should have provided a link:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Oasa> thanks again. bye. let me check it out
<nikolaj> yup
<nikolaj> user names are the same
<mawst> abhi_nav: do you use graphical grub?
<Dr_Willis> Darkstar1:  ive instaleld on such systems befor.. be VERY carefull when you set what drives to install/partion/format. I accidently thought /dev/sda1 was a SATA drive.. when it was my IDE data drive. :)
<nikolaj> basically earlier i had the problem that i couldn't get to the log on screen... after taking my laptop apart and trying to fix the soundcard
<nikolaj> but my home directory was intact
<abhi_nav> mawst: i use grub 2. dont know whether to call it GRAPHICAL or not
<Darkstar1> ikonia: Well I'm getting several problems chief among them being that Grub refuses to install. Although I think I may have remedied that by specifying the device on which Grub should be installed
<nikolaj> so i reinstalled ubuntu into the boot partition which was unrecognisable for some reason
<nikolaj> and it put the home into that
<mawst> Right well afaik Karmic uses grub2 by default
<erUSUL> Darkstar1: i'd had issues in the past due to grub; allways ended up installed in the wrong mbr (installed with the ide drives unplugged)
<mawst> Have vga mode working
<mawst> BUt...
<abhi_nav> mawst: i am using 9.04 and just (successfully) upgraded to grub2 last week
<mawst> Just black and white
<nikolaj> i thought i could specify to use the existing home partition as normal and get everything.. all settings back to normal
<abhi_nav> mawst: my grub2 is blue-black-white
<Darkstar1> erUSUL:  Thanks. I may have to unplug the IDE drive then it seems
<nikolaj> but the home partition is still seen as a seperate partition
<r3drum> hi everybody , maybe anybody knows why my firefox crashes when im trying to watch youtube videos with HD option ? :(
<nikolaj> "drive"
<mawst> I would like maybe... 006699 for bg color, white text and black selection
<erUSUL> Darkstar1: if the problem is with grub then maybe that simlify things
<mawst> or an image
<mawst> But these gfxboot themes look nice
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Darkstar1> r3drum: maybe to do with your GPU drivers
<nikolaj> also i cannot find fstab
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  if you tell tye system to mount that filesystem as /home/ it would be  the home..    If you cant find fstab.. time to read up a little more on linux basics
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | nikolaj
<ubottu> nikolaj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<r3drum> any solution ? :\
<mawst> abelha: http://cmaverick.wordpress.com/2006/08/12/grub-estilo-suse-en-ubuntu/
<mawst> abhi_nav: sorry
<Darkstar1> erUSUL:  That was the initial issue but on the last attempt it refused to allocate the swap space from the partition specified
<nikolaj> lol ok, i shall read up, but I am pushed for time as I'm abroad and have to work as well... so i was trying to look for a quick solution
<abhi_nav> mawst: ?????
<abhi_nav> mawst: sorry for what?
<mawst> that link was for you
<Vigo> Hard Drive is failing, is there a utility to identify and then block out the bad sectors or just get a new HDD?
<abhi_nav> mawst: ok
<philipp__> maaaaan
<philipp__> this shice ubuntu
<nikolaj> i mean, can it not be done through GParted?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  takes me all of like 30 sec to add a fstab entry.
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  gparted does partitons.. it dosent set where to mount them to
<philipp__> UMTSmon don't find my aonmodem
<nikolaj> i understand, but i don't know anything about it... alright, let me try and figure out how to access fstab then
<archman> hello
<abhi_nav> mawst: and dont get it. everything over my head....i dont understand german. by the way the theme is nice
<arch0njw> nikolaj:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<philipp__> das ist ja super
<philipp__> niemand versteht mich
<philipp__> kein einziger Deutscher hier
<dosordie> @Vigo try "hirens boot"
<Pici> !de | philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Darkstar1> nikolaj: gksu gedit /etc/fstab (or something like that I thinks)
<milosz3> does 9.10 come with gparted preinstalled?
<archman> i have a problem, here's my partition list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394096/
<Vigo> dosordie: Thank you.
<Darkstar1> milosz3: yes
<milosz3> ok thanks
<nikolaj> sudo gedit i think?
<archman> so sda1 is for storage, sda2 for /, and i wanna remove sda4
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  whatever editor you like.
<dosordie> Viog np
<ulysess> hi
<archman> can anyone help with partitioning?
<ulysess> lubuntu rulez!
<rfa_> archman say what you need
<Darkstar1> archman:  sure what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> ulysess:  i hate lubuntu
<nikolaj> alright
<nikolaj> then i have that open
<nikolaj> but i do not know what to edit in that
<abhi_nav> !gparted | archman
<ubottu> archman: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<nikolaj> one sec
<ulysess> why? It's pretty fast!
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  someone gave an example line earlier.. it will be similer to --> /dev/sda1/media/Storage1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<abhi_nav> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<archman> Darkstar1: the problem is that i, apparently, need to move sda1 and sda2 to increase sda1 from the sda4 leftovers (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/394096/)
<steveire> How do I resolve this without removing librdf0-dev: http://dpaste.com/171217/
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj: --> /dev/sda1 /home ext3 defaults 0 0
<archman> abhi_nav, lol, i know :D ;)
<abhi_nav> archman lol then
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  or you can use the UUID= type options, or other ways instead of /dev/sdXX
<ulysess> what's the distro with the faster boot precess?
<intuition> hey
<nikolaj> can i pastebin it to you?
<Darkstar1> archman: give me some time to look at the paste I'm currently in livecd mode and I seem to have crashed several things :D
<doolph> oigan
<doolph> alguien por casualidad sabe de centos
<archman> Darkstar1: :( ok
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  and what is your home partiion? what device?
<intuition> i just installed ubuntu and it seems the repositories to have some problem, as there are some files failing to fetch. can someone tell me how can i add some other alternative repositories please ?
<nikolaj> and the directory is set as /media/_home
<ulysess> intuition, try with an alternative repository in synaptic
<helo> Dr_Willis: ok, /etc/default/grub had an entry to ignore drive UUID, and changing that fixed the root=/dev/sda1... but there's still a "search --fs-uid ......" that is causing grub to fail
<nikolaj> http://pastebin.com/T6i1RUpv
<Vigo> Thank you kindly, have a nice time.
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  the mountpoint is NOT the same as the /dev/XXXX entry.. nikolaj  what does 'mount' say about the device?
<Dr_Willis> helo:  i recall some others/forums mentioning  that search stuff has issues.. but ive never looked into it.
<Darkstar1> intuition:  I believe it's in the following menu path: System =>
<Darkstar1> Administration => Software Sources
<nikolaj> i found that out by looking at the system monitor and looking at the file systems tab, then under the device column i say "/dev/sda5" so i assumed that was the name of the device
<archman> Darkstar1: I might not be able to do that :S
<nikolaj> *i saw
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  sda5 is the device name  /media/whatever is a mountpoint
<MakuraRyu> all my network devices have started to report missing. Where can I start looking to get them re-enabled?
<nikolaj> ok
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj: --> /dev/sda5 /home ext3 defaults 0 0
<intuition> ulysess: worked, thank you :)
<intuition> Darkstar1 i'm good already thanks :p
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  will be CLOSE to the line you want.. You may want ext4
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  at least it should work.
<Darkstar1> archman: I haven't forgotten you. As soon as Firefox decides to load I'll help
<nikolaj> did you see the pastebin entry?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  rather straight forward. :)
<nikolaj> hehe
<nikolaj> thanks
<gmachine_24> My monitor is always on - until recently the screensaver worked and the computer is set to turn off the monitor after 15 minutes of inactivity - but neither of these things happen any more.
<meee> Hi. I have an old laptop and I got Hardy installed on it. after using "Suspend" mode for a while, it doesn't detect my usb disk (before suspending everything is fine). In fact, there is only /dev/sda* and no sdb at my /dev.
<nikolaj> apologies for my misunderstanding, but i am not sure where to enter that in the gedit file
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  on its own line.
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  each lineis a seperate mountpoint/device.
<kako_ste> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=HzkN PLEASE HELP ME WIN LAPTOP! just click on this! please!
<Darkstar1> archman:  Ok what do you want to do?
<nikolaj> press return at the end of the last line and just paste that in
<nikolaj> ?
<gmachine_24> make kako_ste go away
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  yes...
<acicula> kako_ste: dont post spam
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, I figured out how to change the font. now, the font is ok, but there are spaces between the letters ! can you help me ?
<nikolaj> so i know have "/dev/sda5 /home ext3 defaults 0 0" pasted as the last line
<nikolaj> *now
<archman> Darkstar1: ok, so, i want to remove sda4 and swap, and increase the size of sda1, which is from 1 to 1824 :S
<archman> Darkstar1, and then, there's sda2 (system - can't be touched) after sda1
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  you dont have anytin in /home right NOW that you want to keep do you>
<nikolaj> although i believe it's in ext4 format
<nikolaj> yes i do...
<nikolaj> hehe
<meee> Hi. I have an old laptop and I got Hardy installed on it. after using "Suspend" mode for a while, it doesn't detect my usb disk (before suspending everything is fine). In fact, there is only /dev/sda* and no sdb at my /dev.
<archman> Darkstar1: sda1 has to remain undamaged (wanna keep the files) ; any posibilities?
<nikolaj> i was just hoping it would recognise that partition and use it as home
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  i would move /home to be /washome   then make a new /home dir then 'sudo mount /home'
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor not actually. dont know much about fonts. in my case i use devanagari fonts(hindi) which works very good on gnome but have same spaces problem on ide
<Darkstar1> Archman: I assume you're booted in livecd mode like I am??
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor sorry KDE
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor *
<archman> Darkstar1: no, in gparted using sudo
<archman> Darkstar1: just sda2 is mounted now
<acicula> meee: try plugging/unplugging the disk or run lsusb?
<archman> Darkstar1: i need a live cd?
<nikolaj> right... that is going over my head sorry
<acicula> meee: lsusb in a console, sometimes that reactivates usb devices
<abhi_nav> !fonts | aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  time to learn some linux basics then i guess
<gmachine_24> I'm running 8.04LTS on a desktop and the screen saver no longer functions and the screen won't power down even thought I have it set to turn off after 15 min of inactivity. So, the monitor is always "on". Any ideas?
<nikolaj> argh, sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  if you mount the filesustem to /home you wont be able to access the stuff IN /home  untill you unmount it.
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  the stuff in home now i mean.. :)
<nikolaj> oh
<Darkstar1> archman: The partitions you need to operate on need to be unmounted; though there are texts online that say you can do it on the fly my personal experience is that everything runs smoother booted in live CD mode]
<nikolaj> in the new home that was created by the new install?
<nikolaj> there is nothing in the new home
<meee> acicula: cool. lsusb solves the problem although it didn't mention any usb device attached. thanks. can you explain what was wrong?
<nikolaj> i just want the old home
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:    then mount the other one then..
<archman> Darkstar1: so can you tell me the procedure to make my goal? Is it possible at all?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  sudo mount /home
<Darkstar1> archman: so if you still have your Ubuntu CD boot with that and choose option 1
<nikolaj> and the old home is a 70gb partition
<acicula> meee: probably the usb device was deactivated/powered down or something other
<acicula> meee: if you run lsusb a second time it'll probably show up
<nikolaj> so do i even need that line in gedit?
<Darkstar1> archman: yes I did something similar last week using gparted
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  No... thats a COMMAND LINE
<meee> acicula: no, it was on. (it a mp3 player)
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  save fstab and exit the editor
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, any idea why there are four options for fonts in ubuntu  ?
<acicula> meee: for instance usb autosuspend will deactivate devices
<Darkstar1> archman: but I had to doo it using live CD
<nikolaj> save fstab with the new line added?
<archman> Darkstar1: i'm using Jaunty, and i got some Karmic livecd, is it cool?
<nikolaj> apologies again
<nikolaj> just want to be clear
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  err.. yes.. logical eh> :)
<Darkstar1> archman: Yes.. it's cool
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: four? where? i have only one option in sys=>pref=>lang support
<Dr_Willis> wouldent do much good to edit it and not save it.
<nikolaj> although one thing i am not sure of, is that ext3 was used in that line and i think the format was actually ext4
<meee> acicula: thanks again.
<helo> how do i disable UNR mode to go back to a normal gnome desktop?
<archman> Darkstar1: ok see you there
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, I mean under that you have sans, sans serif, monospace options
<nikolaj> it is ext4 format
<Darkstar1> archman: ok.. I have to relog myself.. everything's crashing in this session
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135876 and come back
<nikolaj> according to file systems
<archman> Darkstar1, ok
<archman> Darkstar1, logging off
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: and dont know much about that four types.
 * helo thought there was a central setting that stopped maximus, etc
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  so you should of used ext4 instead of ext3 in the fstab line
<nikolaj> right
<nikolaj> that is saved
<nikolaj> and the comman line was
<JuJuBee> Does the image for Ubunti download get updated? or is it the same as it was 2 months ago?
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: it is the same
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  shouldbe the same.. every so often they may have a .1 version that includes updates
<nikolaj> done
<nikolaj> :)
<nikolaj> thank you very much
<nikolaj> but
<xukun> is there anyone here who can help me setting up sixxs account for IPV6?
<JuJuBee> The last time I tried 9.10, the mouse kept jumping to the upper left corner rendering mouse input impossible.
<nikolaj> it is still seen as a different media device on the desktop
<nikolaj> hehe
<rethus> how can i downgrade from sqeeze to karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  debian is not ubuntu.....  so that may not be doable..
<abhi_nav> rethus: what is sqeeze?
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  or may be very complex
<rethus> ok. thanks
<ikonia> not possible
 * helo edits grub.cfg directly
<nikolaj> out of interest, are all of the user settings NOT kept in the /home directory
<Dr_Willis> helo:  aint you leet.
<nikolaj> ?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  users settings are in their home dirs
<nikolaj> because i had ubuntu studio installed
<ajipubuntu> my computer platform use for 64bit, but i'm using ubuntu 32bit... can i upgrade from 32bit to 64bit?
<acicula> xukun: ipv6 is enabled by default?
<nikolaj> and obviously therefore a lot of other programs settings
<llutz> ajipubuntu: no
<JuJuBee> Has anybody else experienced a problem with the mouse moving to the upper left corner constantly with 9.10?
<nikolaj> so i  was hoping to get that all back
<acicula> ajipubuntu: no you have to use a 64bit install disk
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  'setting files' for the users are in the users home dir...
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  users normally can ONLY do things intheir own home
<nikolaj> by setting the home directory back to as it is now
<nikolaj> yup
<nikolaj> i am the only user
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that used to be a common problem with Thinkpads
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  i do such things all the time with /home/ its rather trivial to move it to a partiton/drive/whatver
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I have an asus laptop g71
<nikolaj> so how do all of the settings get reverted to how they were?
<ajipubuntu> acicula:, llutz:, ok.. so, what a different of 32bit and 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  if you are using a difffent place for /home you had all new/(none) settings
<JuJuBee> ikonia: means I cannot upgrade to 9.10 and I wonder if that will be corrected in 10.04?  if not, then I will be very sad... :(
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  You may want to reboot to keep fromconfuseing things so /home gets mounted where it needs
<nikolaj> alright
<nikolaj> will reboot now
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I'm not aware of that problem on anything other than a thinkpad, and I'm not aware of it in 9.10 at all
<acicula> ajipubuntu: moaaah bits
<acicula> ajipubuntu: its a technical story largely irrelevant for end users, it allows you to use more mem, these days using 64bit is recommended
<riomare1> can any1 help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8954545
<JuJuBee> ikonia: well, you are now.... I have it.  When I use the live cd, the pointer keeps jumping to the upper left corner as soon as I try to move it.
<JuJuBee> Really stinks.
<ajipubuntu> acicula: good information acicula.. thanks!
<ajipubuntu> i'm using ubuntu 9.10 32bits.. and im waiting for 10.04 64bits...
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  why not wait for service pack 1 :)
<acicula> there is no service pack for 9.10
<acicula> just lts get periodic refresshes
<ajipubuntu> Dr_willis: it's stable already?
<daniskami> riomare1: ¨ and ? are no keys, you need the names of the keys there in the first two places
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  is what stable? 10.04 is working 'ok' for me.. but it still has issues  and like 200+mb of updates a day
<jenny> hoal
<daniskami> riomare1: sorry, misread
<arch0njw> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<frajolaum> Hi guys I have a question here
<jenny> hola
<acicula> frajolaum: just ask ;)
<arch0njw> !es | jenny
<ubottu> jenny: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gandhijee> hey, how come when  i do iwconfig <wireless iface> essid <essid name> the interface doesn't associate with the AP?
<daniskami> riomare1: but you probably need names for the letters or the Unicode numbers
<nikolaj> Dr_Willis it seems to have remember a lot of the setting but the programs i think need to be reinstalled
<acicula> gandhijee: missing key?
<xukun> acicula, sorry? but I have the feeling that somehow ipv6 is not enabled by default for my system. How can I check if that is so?
<jenny> hi
<gandhijee> acicula: AP is open
<acicula> xukun: type ifconfig
<frajolaum> Does anyone know how to call dpkg-buildpackage -k<ID> with the password in the command line?
<Dr_Willis> nikolaj:  if you mean installed PACKAGES.. your /home does not store those
<Darkstar1> archman I'm here but I'm sorta busy breaking ubuntu :/
<acicula> it'll show an ipv6 there
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: and dont know much about that four types.
<riomare1> daniskami: that might work
<archman> Darkstar1, should i ask someone else? :/
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: sorry above was wrong messege. so what happend?
<Darkstar1> archman:  for some reason ubiquity hangs a lot at the moment
<acicula> xukun: mind you if you if you set a static ip yourself or your router does not give out an ipv6 ip then it wont show
<Darkstar1> archman: nah I'll help
<acicula> !ipv6 | xukun look here also
<ubottu> xukun look here also: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, the font changed but the spaces are still there.
<daniskami> riomare1: try U161
<katesmith> i installed wubi , i dont know how to mount files though on it and what files to mount?  I have wine installed on that though, can someone please tell me how it is done?
<riomare1> daniskami: k
<archman> Darkstar1 unfortunately, all i got is this Gutsy live cd, btw, can we chat in PM?
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, I am going. I would like to thank you for your help :)
<acicula> frajolaum: man <packagename> ?
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: had you looked that forum link? it ddnt help?
<xukun> acicula, what shall I be looking after ifconfig?
<daniskami> riomare1: and U160, U111, U110
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: ok bye :-)
<acicula> xukun: if its there its there if its not its not?
<Darkstar1> archman: yes Let's chat in pm
<aboSamoor> abhi_nav, I have already read that. it is not that helpful beside that it is outdated.
<xukun> acicula, in that case it's not there
<ajipubuntu> Dr_Willis:If i want to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04.. how can i backup my  file?
<abhi_nav> aboSamoor: ok better luck next time :-)
<acicula> xukun: then you have no ipv6 configured, either because its not explicitly set statically or enabled via the router?
<harry-houdini1> hello i have issued the following command rsync -avrR --delete --links --relative --rsh="ssh -l user" 192.168.1.113:/home/user/320HD/iso/* /iso and instead of just copying the files to /iso/file-names.iso its copying them to  /iso/home/user/320HD/iso/file.name.iso can anyone tell me how to get it to copy it to /iso/file-name.iso...i give up at this point
<acicula> xukun: have a look at the doc ubuntu linked
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  what 'file' ? I dont reccomend upgradeing at this time.
<riomare1> daniskami: thx! it works
<daniskami> riomare1: you're welcome
<biffe> Hello everyone, anyone got a minute or two for a first time Ubuntu user?
<acicula> hi biffe: just ask your question , if someone knows they will help you ;)
<frajolaum> acicula: I am trying to automate a debian creation but I must input the GPG key password every time... is there any way to avoid this? like, add the password in the command line, or any other solution?
<katesmith> well i downloaded wubi and i cant use my files that i had in windows vista on it, and i dont know how to mount files or what to mount or how to get my files to be able to be usuable in wubi, i dont know hot to do that
<biffe> I installed a player called Mplayer, but im supposed to install a codec pack, wich I downloaded as well, but according to the help file im supposed to copy the files to a foler that I can't find
<Dr_Willis> katesmith:  i think a wubi install mounts your windows drive to soem where in /media/ by default..  but i dont use wubi. Ive just seen that asked befor
<Dr_Willis> katesmith:  see what 'mount' shows mounted where
<Azelphur> biffe: that sounds long, applications > software center, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<acicula> frajolaum: i dont know that, if the command line tool you use doesnt support adding te password you could try other versions or piping the password in or use a key not protected by the password?
<Azelphur> biffe: that gives you all the codecs.
<frajolaum> acicula: Well, remove the password for the key might work.... let me try..... tks
<colegioo> Olaaa
<acicula> yeah you shouldnt have to install codecs by hand
<colegioo> ay alquien??
<colegioo> español??
<overmind> !es | colegioo
<ubottu> colegioo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !es | colegioo
<acicula> frajolaum: it'll unscramble your key but since you appear to be storing the apssword in the clear anyway
<colegioo> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pauljw> biffe, in nautilus, view put a check in the view hidden files box
<colegioo> ay alk
<biffe> ahh ok
<colegioo> aaron
<biffe> btw thanks for the hint aze
<overmind> colegioo: Si necesitas ayuda entra en #ubuntu-es porfavor
<colegioo> soy ana
<biffe> So there is never installation files like *.exe files in linux?
<Dr_Willis> biffe:  Huh?
<colegioo> espanish
<colegioo> OLaa
<abhi_nav> biffe .exe is windows file format it wont work on any other os
<colegioo> hola!
<Dr_Willis> biffe:  with ubuntu - you really want to use 'repositories' to get all your software not stuff you just 'download' and install.. (normally)
<agusia> polski?
<m4v> colegioo: andá al canal #ubuntu-es, este canal es para inglés solamente
<biffe> I know but it seem as most programs isnt installed, atleast not the same way as windows programs are
<Dr_Willis> biffe:  windows is not linux. :)
<colegioo> valeeeeee
<biffe> I know that :)
<colegioo> Olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<colegioo> hello
<Dr_Willis> biffe:  once you learn about how Repos and the package manager work.. You hate how windows does things
<biffe> but the way things work is very different
<Dr_Willis>    windows is not linux.   ---> that implies --> the way things work is very different
<acicula> !es | colegioo
<ubottu> colegioo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<colegioo> ok
<colegioo> whats
<colegioo> whats time in is
<colegioo> ??
<Darkstar1> archman: you still there
<biffe> Most awesome my netradio works now with the new codec pack, thanks alot for your help guys.
<archman> Darkstar1, the browser crapped out...
<colegioo> hello
<Darkstar1> yeah... ubiquity seems to be crashing out in Livecd mode
<|Z_E_R_O|> hola
<|Z_E_R_O|> i need support for likewise, can u help me?
<colegioo> olaaa
<abhi_nav> likewise means?
<Dr_Willis> never heard of Likewise. :)
<colegioo> kntal estass¿¡
<abhi_nav> Dr_Willis: :-)
<colegioo> no e
<abhi_nav> !details | |Z_E_R_O|
<ubottu> |Z_E_R_O|: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<|Z_E_R_O|> ok
<colegioo> no se puede hablar español?
<colegioo> ñ
<|Z_E_R_O|> when i try to connect to the windows server 2008 domain likewise return me this error "Failed to lookup the domain controller for given domain
<|Z_E_R_O|> "
<colegioo> callaos
<colegioo> feoosss
<Darkstar1> archman: yeah I'm still here
<Riiiis> how do i mount a nfs drive in ubuntu ? i have added the line: "<IP>:/share /mnt/point nfs rw,user 0 0" to /etc/fstab
<archma1> Darkstar1: pm
<Dr_Willis> Riiiis:  i use -->  cow:/home  /nfs/cow/home nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<Dr_Willis> Riiiis:  im not sure that 'user' is a valid option
<octet> hello, i share my files with some windows machines, and now it says you can not share more then 100directory's can i do something ?
<melodie_> hi !  o/
<Dr_Willis> octet:  you have over 100 shares?
<octet> yes
<Riiiis> Dr_Willis, ok,  i get a "Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock......."
<Dr_Willis> octet:  thats scary.
<Riiiis> Dr_Willis, even with your options
<veronica2> i need help! i m trying to install a usb broadband device hwawei 1786 in my netbook using ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix. i cannot even mount the device
<Dr_Willis> Riiiis:   thats the generic 'you did somthign wrong' error.
<melodie_> octet, what about a server and terminal clients instead of sharing ?
<octet> well its not, if u have 5singers discography , thats it :D
<octet> terminal clients win-lin ?
<sigul> czesc jest jaki polak?:P
<Dr_Willis> octet:  You can set up the users home to be shared.. if you want to have access to   the users home dirs.
<sigul> bo mam pytanko
<melodie_> octet, lin-gnu
<melodie_> ;)
<octet> lol
<octet> need to change that limit somehow
<octet> if its possible
<Dr_Willis> octet:  why are you using 100+ shares anyway? this is a single USER that has made 100+ shares?
<heroid> hey i am getting busybox when i try to boot help how do i get X back?
<octet> ye, single user
<Dr_Willis> octet:  dare we ask what you are doing that you need so many?
<octet> well i have, cause if i share folder A, and in folders A i got another 3 directorys, my network clients cant access those, so i got 4 shares for 1 directory
<Dr_Willis> octet:  you could set up shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf and not do the 'user defined share' stuff
<heroid> guys ... anyone here? my system crashed and i am using a live cd now for now i keep getting busybox even in recovery moode
<heroid> mode
<octet> hmm, ill try that now
<Dr_Willis> octet:  i think the erorr message is confuseing, or goofy.   You sould be able to access all the dirs below the initial share.. unless the permissions are goofy
<Oasa> how to run a .bin file ?
<Dr_Willis> octet:  ive shared a single 1+TB hard drive with a single 'share' and never had issues.
<octet> i even gived the permission to change or remove files
<Andy-at-home> guys, im on a vps with a massive 128mb ram (doesnt google use that amount), is there any way to tweak it for better performance? i was thinking a larger swap file? saying that im assuming the swap file is like windows page file
<octet> but when they access it from windows, get a error : "you dont have access to that folder, contact the admin"
<veronica2> i need help! i m trying to install a usb broadband device hwawei 1786 in my netbook using ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix. i cannot even mount the device
<Dr_Willis> octet:  set up the share in /etc/samba/smb.conf perhaps. not as a user share.  -  That may be the differance.
<Dr_Willis> octet:  what filesystem is the shares on?
<bXi> uhm help?
<Oasa> when i do ./filename.bin it says permission denied. I tried sudo ./filename.bin then it says command not found.. how to run that file ?
<octet> xfs
<Riiiis> Dr_Willis, hmmm any ideas as to what the problem could be, i have cloned another entry in /etc/exports on the server
<bXi> i'm trying to install ubuntu server but it can't determine the codename
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  it needs tobe executable.. chmode +x whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  then try those
<Oasa> its an exectuable Dr_WIllis
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  it could be currupted then..
<Dr_Willis>  chmod +x  whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> ./whatever.bin
<Dr_Willis> is the normal way to do it
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  what IS this bin file exactly anyway?
<sidux> Oasa: it an executeable? try: file filename.bin
<gandhijee> why does ubuntu give me this message when i try to associate with an AP ?wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
<Oasa> Dr willis its unetbootin-linux
<linusoleander> How do I create a set group ownership i linux?
<Dr_Willis> Oasa:  I seemt o recall there being debs for that.
<linusoleander> I have group called admin and I want them to have write access to a folder
<Beelsebob> where could I find a 9.04 iso?
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<acicula> gandhijee: associating probably timed out
<Oasa> What was the command to get and install ?
<octet> whats the command to restart samba ?
<Oasa> sudo get-install ?
<abhi_nav> who is this gandhijee? what do you do?
<acicula> octet: service samba restart
<gandhijee> acicula: anyway i can fix it?  it assoicates my other devices don't have a problem with it
<veronica2> how do i mount a usb modem that does not even show up when typing fdisk -l?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<acicula> gandhijee: move closer to the access point?
<matt2s> Is there a log that registers if my laptop shut down due to it being out of battery power?
<acicula> gandhijee: has it worked before?
<gandhijee> acicula: i am already right next to it
<Oasa> I know what apt is Dr_WIllis please tell me the commandline command to instal lit
<Oasa> I just forgot it
<gandhijee> acicula: yes, this dongle has worked before
<acicula> gandhijee: did you update, upgrade, make chances to the system, is the ap hidden/visible, did you check and reset the access key?
<bXi> anyone got a spare moment to help me with my ubuntu server issue?
<gandhijee> acicula: there is no key, its open, i just grabbed a coworkers lappy and associated to the AP next to me
<civpro> trying to get proftpd working, i made a group called ftpgroup and added proftpd to it as well as the other people i want to allow access to ftp and change proftp group from nogroup to ftpgroup in config file, keep getting connection closed, any ideas where i might be going wrong at?
<octet> well i disabled the 100 limit and now
<octet> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled
<shahin> anyone have an old ATI graphics card on ubuntu? my video on youtube etc lags as hell
<gandhijee> acicula: do you know what the disassociating by local choice (reason=3) is for?
<gandhijee> it just happened with another AP
<Oasa> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<elijah> What is a ping program that can log timestamps?
<acicula> gandhijee:cant really find what the error means exactly, i've seen it before when associating fails
<gandhijee> hrpmf
<veronica2> how can i mount this device?
<archman> i got some weird thing; browsing on livecd is 10 times faster than on my native installation of jaunty... are there any workarounds? i'm using firefox and opera
<veronica2> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<graelin> Does anyone know how I would go about finding a process that uses a specific port. I noticed high network usage and ran a netstat. I don't recognize and can't effectively lookup a foreign IP connected to a local port (46943)
<acicula> graelin: netstat, with sudo
<acicula> i think you can peek at sockets via lsof too, uses the same handle system or?
<genii> veronica2: Thats not a device which can be mounted like a disk. It's a modem.
<rabbit1> how to change the background color/ image which comes during the startup? (hardy)
<ethioaman> Hello!
<ethioaman> Can anybody help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102696
<gandhijee> acicula: i think i figured out the problem, it seems to be network-manager
<acicula> veronica2: isnt that a umts/gsm modem?
<ddrj> is there some speedfan alternative or something so that you can get the temperatures of ur system (cpu temps, vidcard temps etc)
<gandhijee> acicula: is there away to have network-manager not manager my wifi interface
<acicula> gandhijee: well network-manager handles network connectivity
<Surlent777> Um, wow, I just may have the weirdest error EVER. I closed Chromium, and now I have HALF A DESKTOP. The right side is my desktop, but scooted over. The left side is just wallpaper, and then it gets a Hall of Mirrors effect if anything goes over there. Logging out/in didn't fix it, nor did switching to metacity and back.
<acicula> you can stop it and use wicd for wireless
<acicula> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<gandhijee> acicula: it seems to manage my wired as well
<gandhijee> acicula: i want to remove all of it and just do it by hand
<BOOOO> Hey, any idea how to disable the password prompt on restart or shutdown? it started to bug me one week ago, because it wasn't like that when i installed ubuntu, and I haven't done any changes to the user administrative options.
<veronica2> yes it is acicula, but i want it to connect, the drivers are inside the device and i cant even access them
<elijah> What is a ping program that can log timestamps?
<acicula> gandhijee: manages all of your network connectivity
<acicula> veronica2: im a bit rusty on umts modems
<gandhijee> ugh
<acicula> !umts | veronica
<ddrj> is there some speedfan alternative or something so that you can get the temperatures of ur system (cpu temps, vidcard temps etc)
<acicula> hmm no joy
<archman> anyone experiencing this slow internet browsing with jaunty? or any ubuntu?
<acicula> ddrj: lm-sensors, hddtemp etc
<ddrj> thanks
<Darkstar1> archman: sorry dude Linux crashed on me in a big way
<acicula> gandhijee: you can remove the packages but id recommend starting wth just stopping the network manager service and trying wicd
<nevans> does anyone in here know how I can diagnose an ext3 directory's metadata size (NOT "du -sh")?  `ls -lah /var/log 2>/dev/null | head -2 | tail -1 | awk '{print $5 }'` is 156M on one of my servers, with only 101 dir entries.
<gandhijee> acicula: wicd isn't an option
<AlveKatt> Hello. Howdo I makemy windows XP machine share it's internet connection with my ubuntu machine through an ethernet cable?
<archman> Darkstar1, hehe :D
<graelin> hmm... ubuntuone have anything to do with amazon computing cloud by default? I thought it was capable of it, but used its own infrastructure by default
<gandhijee> this machine is running from command line only
<gandhijee> no desktop
<Darkstar1> archman: Just found out the base unit I put this drive in only has 512mb RAM
<graelin> I figured it might be U1.. it was tagged as https and I don't have a webserver running yet
<ashmew2> Hi everyone , I was wondering how to start developing open source applications or how to get more "involved" in the open source scene for development ?
<veronica2> after !umts | veronica  i get : bash: !umts: event not found acicula
<Surlent777> argh, what the expletive is wrong with this desktop?
<Beelsebob> ashmew2: your best bet is to find an application that you like/use a lot/think could do with some love
<Beelsebob> look at their bug list
<elijah> AlveKatt: You have to enable ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) in XP
<Beelsebob> and start contributing small patches
<Beelsebob> over time you'll understand their method of doing things and will start contributing bigger things, like new features
<AlveKatt> elijah: I have done that, in a very followinging tutorials I don't really understand haphasard way...
<ashmew2> Beelsebob: Like i know there's a glitch in XYZ application that everywhere it writes Abuot instead of about ?
<elijah> AlveKatt: Yeah, it is kind of a pain everytime I have done it
<ashmew2> how do i go about fixing that ?
<Surlent777> ashmew2: get the source, then make a diff patch
<elijah> AlveKatt: I can't really help you much more than that
<Beelsebob> ashmew2: you grab XYZ application's source
<Beelsebob> you fix it in your copy of the source
<gandhijee> is there away to pass nm-applet options for configuation?
<Beelsebob> you create a diff
<Beelsebob> and you submit a bug report along with the patch
<Beelsebob> (assuming a bug report doesn't already exist)
<ashmew2> and how do i understand the source ? :P
 * elijah can't wait to get a 4G mifi so he doesn't have to worry about ICS ever again
<Surlent777> become a programmer
<ashmew2> obviously , but i mean in what sense ? like should i know around the language that the source is written in ?
<Surlent777> ideally
<ashmew2> like for example Firefox
<Surlent777> a lot of special programming text editors try and figure out what language it is when you open it
<ashmew2> what language is it written in ?
<BOOOO> Any idea how to disable the password prompt on restart or shutdown? it started to bug me one week ago, because it wasn't like that when i installed ubuntu, and I haven't done any changes to the user administrative options.
<Claudia> olaq¡
<graelin> acicula, thanks for quelling my paranoia... looks like U1 isn't behaving as I expected.. time to RTFM
<ashmew2> ok so i grab the application's source , re write a part/module of what i think is the error causer and then i just compile it with sudo make and sudo make install etc ?
<pc__> good afternoon all
<noii> what file controls the program that is launched when I plug in a scanner?
<Claudia> ola???
<Surlent777> Claudia: #ubuntu es en Ingles
<pc__> i have a problem with my graphics drivers & was wondering if there were any kind people available to give me any advice?
<ashmew2> Surlent777 ?
<deedee> hi
<nigelnigel> hello
<nigelnigel> im new
<francisco> ola
<nigelnigel> can someone help me
<Surlent777> ashmew2: I don't exactly know off hand, but I bet Wikipedia could probably tell you, or the Firefox site, somewhere
<operador> holaaa
<francisco> hola
<operador> halguien sabe como se maneja esto????
<ashmew2> Surlent777 no i meant this : ok so i grab the application's source , re write a part/module of what i think is the error causer and then i just compile it with sudo make and sudo make install etc ?
<nigelnigel> could i talk to somone alone about
<pc__> could anyone tell me why my display won't go full screen on my monitor?
<francisco> hay alguien k able en español
<nigelnigel> problems with ubuntu please
<operador> yo
<deedee> do you know why sometimes when i download a file using bittorrent it gives me another file?
<Surlent777> ashmew2: to test it, I suppose that might work. Make sure you have all of its dependencies, like GTK headers, etc too
<harisund> If I put a bunch of commands in a script, and call that script with sudo, is it equivaletn to having sudo in front of each of the commands in the script?
<graelin> ashmew2, Yes.. then when it works like it should, run a diff on the sourcecode and submit the differences in your code to theirs as a patch with documentation and the bug report it fixes
<pc__> i'm unable to get the full resolution on my graphics
<BOOOO> deedee, wtf are you talking about
<ashmew2> Surlent777 : Ok...Can you tell me where can i start small with all of this ?
<ashmew2> graelin: thanks , but where does all of it start ? i mean i gotta start somewhere , sometime
<noii> nigelnigel: hi, the best approach in a busy channel is just to ask your question and hope someone knows the answer
<llutz> harisund: no
<pc__> could anyone tell me why my display won't go full screen on my monitor?
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Just ask the question.  If anyone has an answer, they'll answer. It might take a few minutes though.
<harisund> llutz: damn it I was hoping it would be equivalent :( oh well thanks anyway :P
<Surlent777> operador: #ubuntu es Ingles. Vas #ubuntu-es
<deedee> I'm having a problem with bittorrent
<nigelnigel> do i just ask my ques in the main menu
<harisund> nigelnigel: Go ahead and do that. If anyone knows, they will reply
<BOOOO> deedee, you are fucking retarded, bitch!
<ashmew2> !language|B0000
<ubottu> B0000: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<graelin> ashmew2, how do you mean.. it starts with you.. d/l the source and tinker with it.. or don't... but if you do, people (meaning everyday code stupid people like me) will love you more and exhault your name through the ages
<pc__> the max resolution i can get is 1280x720
<Surlent777> ashmew2: that or you'll be an obscure footnote in a CHANGES file =p
<deedee> i'm in need , i don't have the wright to ask for help?
<ashmew2> graelin: Thats more than an incentive for me , Im guna log on to sourceforge :P
<acicula> pc__: what is the max resolution supposed to be?
<ashmew2> Surlent777: I hope the font size is 12 :"P
<nigelnigel> i had a usb that i put a .doc file on while using linux through openoffice, then on the same comp through vista the file is visible and works fine, then i go to my university and it is showing my usb as blank
<BOOOO> deedee, not if you're stupid or if it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<seanbrystone> deedee, just put him on ignore.
<zxc> hi, can anyone help?
<seanbrystone> !conduct | BOOOO
<ubottu> BOOOO: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Surlent777> zcx, just ask your question. We have no idea if we can help otherwise
<pc__> my monitor is connected to my pc via dvi & is capable of full 1920x1080 full hd graphics but i can't get the resolution to get that high in the display settings in ubuntu
<zxc> is there any program that i can read image files with
<graelin> pc__, missed your question.. problems with video? what driver
<acicula> BOOOO: can you behave or leave?
<Surlent777> zxc, what do you mean, "read"?
<archman> zxc, mount or read?
<ethioaman> Can anybody help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102696
<zxc> read yes
<zxc> the files in it
<noii> nigelnigel: is your university computer windows too?
<archman> zxc, you can read it with the archiver i think
<pc__> graelin thankyou
<acicula> pc__: if you open a console and type in xrandr does it show the higher resolutions?
<BOOOO> acicula, Fuck You
<zxc> mounting is good too
<nigelnigel> yes
<Surlent777> zxc, okay, so mount then
<nigelnigel> though
<acicula> by BOOOO
<BOOOO> _!_
<nigelnigel> i dont know which version
<archman> zxc, AcetoneISO
<BOOOO> fuck off and die
<acicula> !ops | BOOOO
<ubottu> BOOOO: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, was the file still there when you got back home?
<nigelnigel> i think it is xp business
<BOOOO> cunt\
<roby_> bonjour
<pc__> i have on board graphics on an asrock motherboard
<seanbrystone> bye BOOOO
<nigelnigel> yes
<zxc> thank youy archman!
<archman> ROFL!!
<nigelnigel> the file is still there on both
<archman> zxc, ;) np
<Surlent777> roby_: #ubuntu-fr
<nigelnigel> linux and vista at home
<chili555> thanks!!
<BOOOO> fuck you too seanbrystone
<BOOOO> and your kids
<roby_> thank you
<archman> lol
<archman> facepalm
<archman> :D
<pc__> the model number is k10n78 & it has nvidia graphics on board the motherboard
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, In vista, what did you open the file with?  Was it openoffice at the university too?
<pc__> i'm unable to get the pc output to fill my screen & there are black edges around the outside of my display
<deedee> ok,what sould i do to make bittorrent download the right file?
<Surlent777> so guys, I have a half-desktop with the other half being a HOM. Any ideas on what one might do?
<seanbrystone> ty mneptok , looks like BOOOO woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning :)
<nigelnigel> no it was an older version of word at my school but i used word on my vista comp and it worked fine, plus i had emailed the same file and was able to access it on my school comp so it is not a problem with the file
<Surlent777> deedee, make sure that the link your following is actually what you want. You may be downloading the wrong thing by following the wrong link
<Surlent777> you're*
<chili555> deedee, is it downloading the right file plus another smaller file at the same time?
<graelin> pc__, yeah what acicula said. Sometimes X and or the driver don't detect every capability your card can do. Simple fix I always used to do was BACKUP /etc/X11/xorg.conf then edit in the resolution I wanted (1920x1080+0+0) and restart X.. if it crashed or didn't start, I'd restore backup and cry for awhile
<nigelnigel> the problem is to do with seeing the files on the usb drive on the school comp specifically
<nigelnigel> not a problem with the files
<jiffe1> do I have to do something special to get the XBitHack to work in apache on 9.10?  it doesn't seem to recognize it
<martin__> hi all how can i install GNU backgammon
<Surlent777> martin__: Synaptic
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, I wonder if the university is preventing you from viewing the USB for security reason?
<pc__> the max resolution i can get through ubuntu is 1280x720 whereas i used to be running full hd 1920x1080 via a dvi connection through windows
<martin__> ok
<deedee> no the link is fine
<graelin> nvidia driver?
<acicula> pc__: whats the output of xrandr in a console
<Surlent777> deedee, what makes you so sure?
<nigelnigel> no because i have used the same usb with vista
<nigelnigel> to transfer files to uni
<nigelnigel> then when i use that at uni
<rabbit1> guys, how to change the background image/ color in the startup (hardy)
<nigelnigel> it worked fine
<deedee> because when i wait it become the one i'm looking for
<Surlent777> deedee, I can't make sense of that
<pjanecze> do someone have experience with firefly (mt-daapd) ?
<ethioaman> May I ask who had experience solving qt related problems in Karmic
<ethioaman> ?
<acicula> ethioaman: just present your problem, if anyone knows the answer they will tell you
<Surlent777> rabbit1: I believe that's done in Appearance. Change the basic brown background colour to whatever.
<linux> hello
<linux> anyone tell me how to set dns  server  besides vi /etc/resolv.conf
<rabbit1> Surlent777: thts desktop background, i need to change the startup background
<pc__> acicula, i only installed ubuntu last night on my pc & am a total newbie to linux, i don't know how to find out the output of xrandr in a console, sorry for sounding thick
<acicula> linux: statically via /etc/network/interfaces or via network-manager
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Sorry, but I don't know what to tell you on that. Some of the other 1400 peeps in here might know.
<abhi_nav> rabbit1 there is opiton in sys=>pref=>login screen change from there in admin account
<Surlent777> rabbit1: okay, please define "startup" for me
<ethioaman> @linux   User network-manager
<nigelnigel> thanks anyway
<nigelnigel> should i repost
<nigelnigel> i dont know
<nigelnigel> how this works
<nigelnigel> like how you see my messages
<acicula> pc Applications->Accessories->Terminal, then type xrandr and enter
<rabbit1> Surlent777: abhinav is right
<preposteruss> does apt-get use urlgrabber?
<rabbit1> Surlent777: Abhinav: thx guys
<deedee> i'm sorry for my english but what i mean is that for exemple my sister downloaded once a movie and i have darker than black in my file on the computer and my sister get darker than black while downloading that movie,how?
<Surlent777> rabbit1: ah, alright then. Have fun.
<seanbrystone> So yesterday i was trying to get Nautilus to open a file in VIM using Open With thingy, someone in here told me to add gnome-terminal -x vim %x, that worked, but somehow the settings didn't set permanently, so does nautilus have a .*rc  or something so i can make it permanent?
<graelin> pc__, Applications--->Accessories--->terminal at command prompt type 'xrandr' (w/o the quotes) and hit enter
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Yes, you can repost the message again. I'm a user just like yourself. I wouldn't spam the channel with it, but post it again, let a few minutes go by, and repost it
<martin__> Thanks Surlent777 it works
<ethioaman> anybody who can help me with qt?
<nigelnigel> k so you see the exact same screen as me
<linux> I  mean that  I create a mini linux . and I dont know how to set DNS .aciacicula
<Surlent777> martin__: good. Synaptic has packages for almost everything.
<ethioaman> I really have a problem accessing virtualbox due to qt problem
<nigelnigel> thanks for the help
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, I do =)
<nigelnigel> :)
<martin__> also to hack wlan-codes???surlent777
<root_> +
<root_> hello
<Surlent777> martin__: I wouldn't ask about that here, really
<root_> how install debian sid
<seanbrystone> root_, are you logged into xchat with root?
<linux>  acicula:I didnt have any  .conf or network-manager
<acicula> root_: ask in #debian
<root_> 0.o
<seanbrystone> tisk tisk
<pc__> thankyou graelin, i'm just going to try that now
<martin__> ok surlent777
<Surlent777> root_: Get the first CD image in the set, burn it to CD, and reboot
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, once someone is helping you, if you start typing their name, and hit tab, it will complete their name for you if you have enough of their name typed out.
<root_> hello
<root_> hello
<root_> hello
<Surlent777> root_: And make sure that computer is connected to a cable modem
<nigelnigel> woops
<pc__> graelin, here's what it says: pc@pc-desktop:~$ xrandr
<pc__> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 720, maximum 1280 x 720
<pc__> default connected 1280x720+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<pc__>    1280x720        0.0*
<pc__>    800x600        61.0
<FloodBot2> pc__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pc__>    640x480        60.0
<acicula> pc__: using a laptop that has that max resolution also?
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, When you include someone's name in a sentence like that, it usually highlights the sentence, like it does for you when I put your name in the sentence.
<root_>  ok
<nigelnigel> ah i see
<linux> what the command to set DNS  besides vi /etc/resolv.conf
<nigelnigel> thanks
<nigelnigel> let me try it out
<blockcold> ok thats gr8
<nigelnigel> Sinist is my message highligted now
<nigelnigel> for you
<blockcold> i want to install debian sid via unetbootin
<rabbit1> Abhinav: which distro u use?
<ethioaman> @acicula    thank you in advance. I had posted my problem on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102696
<ethioaman> can you please have a look at it
<blockcold> but there is no installation icon in my desktop
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, no, the name wasn't complete. Hit tab after you get a few characters typed in
<nigelnigel> i did but then it just auto posts your name
<nigelnigel> and i cant finish a message
<blockcold> lol can mandriva is better than debian ?
<daniskami> there is more than one nickname starting with "sinist"
<blockcold> hello
<noii> i'm trying to stop xsane from launching by default when I plug in my scanner
<nigelnigel> when i do what you say it just posts Sinister sinistrad
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Yes, it stopped autocompletion where my name and the other differed
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, That worked =)
<seanbrystone> So yesterday i was trying to get Nautilus to open a file in VIM using Open With thingy, someone in here told me to add gnome-terminal -x vim %x, that worked, but somehow the settings didn't set permanently, so does nautilus have a .*rc  or something so i can make it permanent?
<chroot> hello any cnannel for mandriva
<chroot> *channel
<operador_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<operador_> como se usa estoÇ?
<nigelnigel> Sinist so that was completed in bold how about this
<pc__> graelin & acicula i just ran xrandr & here's what it told me: screen 0: minimum 640x480, current 1280x720, maximum 1280x720 defalt connected 1280x720+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<sinistrad> !es | operador_
<ubottu> operador_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> pc__: is this a laptop machine or a desktop with one screen attached
<Surlent777> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4156/gnomehom.png <--This is the HOM thing I'm talking about, if that helps at all
<chroot> ok :)
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, nope.
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, for my name, you're just as well off typing the whole thing
<operador_> join·ubuntu-es
<nigelnigel> sinistrad sigh whatever sorry about stalling you
<nigelnigel> is that bold
<chroot> hello guys and girls if they exist here :D
<pc__> acicula, my pc is a tower/desktop pc, i'm running win 7 on my laptop
<chroot> i have know about mandriva
<operador_> ·ubuntu-es
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Yes, it is =)
<nigelnigel> sinistrad k excellent that you
<chroot> its based on debian
<nigelnigel> sinistrad thank you
<rabbit1> how can i use windows key to open the mainmenu ? (hardy)
<acicula> pc__: did you enable the nvidia driver? System->Administration->Hardware driver
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Anyhow, when you get someone helping you. Using their name in the sentence normally will highlight it for most irc clients.
<sebi`> chroot: try #mandriva
<pc__> i'm not too fussed about the screen resolution it's just that i can't get the display to fill the edges of my monitor & i beleive that upping the resolution of my output may be the only way to fill the whole screen on my pc
<Blackice115> Hey all, I'm brand new to linux and just installed ubuntu on my laptop. I have a fairly new and powerful computer, but ubuntu is running awfully slow, any suggestions?
<operador_> no entiendoo
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, that will make it easier for the person helping you to pick out what you are saying amongst all the stuff floating by
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, You are welcome =)
<nigelnigel> sinistrad when i type tab i get this Sinister sinistrad coming up
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Yes, it it showing you both names that are possible matches
<nigelnigel> Sinister sinistrad is this bold
<pc__> acicula, i'm probably sounding really dumb here but i haven't tried enabling the nvidia driver, i didn't even realsie that i had to, i'm going to give it a try now
<graelin> pc__, you have restricted drivers for video installed?
<Kentrel> I give up. I can't get my Wacom graphics tablet to work on Ubuntu. Its supposed to be supported natively. What can It ry
<acicula> pc__: oki :)
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, Yes. It is also lighting up Sinister's screen as well (hehe)
<nigelnigel> sinistrad excellent
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, ok. Repost your question and chill for a while.  You might pick up some good information watching others. That is why we post in the main channel. So we all can learn.
<nigelnigel> sinistrad k cool
<knums> someone an idea, to count smb-traffic?
<rabbit1> sometimes my application windows sits behind the panel
<nigelnigel> sinistrad im gonna retype all my problems in office then repost in a while
<Surlent777> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4156/gnomehom.png <--This is the HOM thing I'm talking about. Any ideas on how I might fix this? I've already tried messing with the nvidia control panel, xvidtune, and Display
<nigelnigel> sinistrad thanks again
<seanbrystone> Blackice115, unless you have already tried lowering your visual effects settings to None or maybe try a lighter desktop like XFCE, other than that it could be 50 other things going on.
<rabbit1> sometimes my application window sits behind the panel, how to move it?
<knums> i want to analyze incoming and outgoing traffic over samba
<sinistrad> nigelnigel, ok.  Enjoy!
<seyacat> Hi ubuntu!
<seanbrystone> Blackice115, just curious what computer do you have? Brand/model?
<rabbit1> sometimes my application window sits behind the panel, how to move it?
<Surlent777> rabbit1: Hold alt and click it
<theuros> hi to all.... can someone tell me if i can somehow put my shortcuts to folders in krusader ?
<knums> Surlent777, was quicker :)
<ethioaman> I have encountered a problem with qt in Karmic. I could not open Virtualbox and vlc seems to be showing a different interface as well. I have posted the outputs from the terminal box.
<pc__> acicula, i've just downloaded & installed the nvidia accelarated graphics driver version 185 & it just requires my to reboot the pc, i'' jump back into chat once i've restarted the pc to let you know how it's gone
<ethioaman> amanuel@amanuel-admin:~$ virtualbox
<ethioaman> VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK10QByteArray7indexOfEPKci
<ethioaman> amanuel@amanuel-admin:~$ sudo virtualbox
<ethioaman> [sudo] password for amanuel:
<FloodBot2> ethioaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seyacat> what im missing on Ubiquity i have an error in instalation, (before partitioning) , /target/etc/network/interfaces not exists!
<Blackice115> seanbrystone, I haven't tried lowering my visual effects but I just came off of running windows 7 and playing video games just fine. It seems odd that it could be a lack of hardware problem. I just got ubuntu because I didn't know where to start with linux, and I'm feeling pretty confused.
<rabbit1> Surlent777: thx, can i make my windows key, to select main menu, jus like in windows, or any other key for that matter?
<milinek> hi all, could anyone tell me, how can I remove leading 'n' from output of command lsof -p <number> -a -d cwd -Fn, please?
<Surlent777> rabbit1: probably...look around at the keyboard shortcuts options in System > Preferences
<rabbit1> Surlent777: also would like to know about, making two windows horizontal or vertical
<seyacat> what im missing on Ubiquity i have an error in instalation, (after partitioning) , /target/etc/network/interfaces not exists!
<Blackice115> seanbrystone, I have a compaq presario that is a year old, 2 gb ram, dual core cpu, and decent nvidia onboard graphics. Sorry I don't know a lot..
<seanbrystone> Blackice115, you might need to enable the graphics card's drivers > System >Administration > Hardware Drivers, if you're going to use graphics effects, wobbly windows ETC
<Surlent777> rabbit1: try middle or right clicking on the maximize button
<maveas> Hi guys. I'm a bit confused about a new setup. Using Ubuntu Server and some ports are already open. When I am using iptables -L I am not getting any information?
<maveas> UFW is ofc inactive as per default
<Blackice115> seanbrystone, I haven't messed with any effects, just trying to load pidgin and firefox. It's not that it takes a long time to load so much as i can see the screen refreshing. the updated screen comes down slowly. Even this chat window has to load with each comment.
<rabbit1> Surlent777: yeah, that will work, but not like wht we have in widows,
<maveas> How come some ports are open? i.e. 80, 22
<Surlent777> rabbit1: the Aero effect you want is in KDE now, however
<Surlent777> 22 is ssh
<maveas> That is not what I am asking..
<Surlent777> 80 I think is http
<maveas> I know what the ports are for
<lonebanyantree> no man page for life
<rabbit1> Surlent777: check KBD options, i can't edit it, i mean no option for selecting main menu
<nigelnigel> Please help   	 	 	 	 	 	   I have ubuntu and vista on same computer.  I used openoffice on linux and saved a .doc file on a usb.  I can and still can access this file on both the linux and vista on my comp.  But I cannot access it on my university comp that runs Xp business I believe. The usb drive justs shows as blank at uni. It is not a problem with usb as I have used vista and same usb to tranfer files to same comp at uni.
<milinek> maveas: it comes that some service is listening on that port
<rabbit1> Surlent777: *checked
<Surlent777> rabbit1: I see it clear as day. It's labeled "Show the panel's main menu", and the default is Alt+F1
<maveas> Please explain that? Cause we've just installed a ftp server on port 22 but the port is not open to the outside
<Muscovy> nigelnigel: check the USB's filesystem type.
<milinek> maveas: maybe some firewall is blocking the port between the server and 'outside'
<maveas> milinek: Nope
<acicula> maveas: is ufw enabled?
<maveas> acicula: no
<nigelnigel> Muscovy ok then recontact you?
<acicula> maveas: output from sudo netstat -tulpna ?
<maveas> acicula: ufw state is inactive
<acicula> (mask your ip if you need to)
<Muscovy> If the drive is ext(something), windows can't read it.
<nigelnigel> Muscovy it says msdos
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<rabbit1> Surlent777: it works thx, but whts the other way around, it wont go back
<Muscovy> I'm not sure then.
<maveas> LISTEN 25, 3306, 587, 80, 22,
<nigelnigel> Muscovy ok thank you
<Surlent777> rabbit1: I don't know what you mean
<Muscovy> I might try backing it up and formatting to fat32 just in case.
<rabbit1> Surlent777: i mean it selects the menu, how to close it now
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Surlent777> rabbit1: Esc
<acicula> maveas: on a publicly reacheable ip?
<rabbit1> Surlent777: yeah, esc works, but with the same key is it possible
<ethioaman> evning
<Surlent777> rabbit1: no
<rabbit1> Surlent777: thanks a lot, all these are small, but very helpful at times
<maveas> Well.. there is a problem
<Surlent777> rabbit1: no problem
<maveas> nmap tells me that some ports are closed..
<maveas> Our school are noobs
<maveas> :P
<ethioaman> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YmieeEFb
<maveas> Well.. beside that
<maveas> My question was regarding iptables..
<maveas> Shouldn't iptables per default deny every ingoing packet?
<acicula> iptables -L gives you rules for a specific table
<acicula> maveas: by default it does nothing
<maveas> Yeah, but there are none rules
<maveas> Oh
<milinek> hi all, could anyone tell me, how can I remove leading 'n' from output of command lsof -p <number> -a -d cwd -Fn, please?
<philipp__> need help with wine
<milinek> philipp__: don't drink it ;-)
<maveas> So I should add a rule to deny everything and then add rules to accept specific ports?
<Pici> milinek: Pipe it into: cut -c2-
<acicula> maveas: default deny blocks everything, so you have to explicitly reenable stuff yes
<maveas> Superb.. thanks :)
<rabbit1> Surlent777: which is the best theme package you would recommend?
<milinek> Pici: thanks a lot :-)
<philipp__> could anybody help me with netframework 3.5 and winehq?
<nigelnigel>    	 	 	 	 	 	   My wireless internet is not working again, first it wasnt working, then I typed some code for madwifi in that I got off some website, not sure if that help but after a while it started working, now I see the networks that are available but it does not work again. In that I can't connect to my own wireless network
<Pici> philipp__: questions about installing things within wine should be directed to #winehq
<chroot> 8,4 hello
<chroot> 6hello
<Surlent777> rabbit1: For a dark theme, I have a slightly-edited version of New SlicknesS 2009. That's my current favorite. I think it was slightly messy to install though. As for synaptic packages, you may want to look into community-themes (Dust is popular) or the shiki-themes
<ethioaman> everybody, I have a problem accessing virtualbox. It keeps giving me this error     VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK10QByteArray7indexOfEPKci
<genii> !hi | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acicula> ethioaman: mismatched library error by the looks of it
<chroot> helle genni
<graelin> philipp__, yeah wht Pici said.. but .net framework on Linux? REALLY? I'm not sure but I thought the Mono project was for getting .Net going. may try there
<acicula> ethioaman: how did you isntall virtualbox?
<Surlent777> rabbit1: the mythbuntu theme is also quite nice
<ethioaman> I tried reinstalling the qt libraries and it kept giving me the same thing.
<chroot> rabbit1 hello
<chroot> hello GodFather
<acicula> ethioaman: virtualbox and qt are mismatched
<aeon-ltd> anyone here use the ALLGREY icon set?
<ethioaman> I also reinstalled virtualbox, still the same
<ethioaman> any suggestions
<michal__> hi,how to run ngircd???
<GodFather> hello chroot
<acicula> ethioaman: are you using the ubuntu default qt and virtualbox or custom versions
<acicula> or installed as deb, etc
<ethioaman> default
<philipp__> <graelin>  i need netframework because i want use Mathcad 14 @ school
<pedja> Hi!
<ethioaman> I'm using the ubuntu default qt.
<pedja> Somebody speaking serbian?
<erUSUL> !serbian
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<ethioaman> I had also installed qt from nokia it didnt help
<linux>  Is there a command like ifconfig to set up DNS  . I mean not by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<chroot> rabbit1 hello
<Surlent777> well, I guess this is as baffling to everyone else as it is to me...gotta dig harder then I guess
<acicula> ethioaman: well either qt or virtualbox are mismatched, try purging all the qt libs and virtualbox stuff and reinstalling virtualbox
<pc__> acicula, thank you so much, your instructions have worked
<graelin> philipp__, I think you're in for a headache. You'll probably be better off with virtualization like VMWare or Virtualbox (open source there) Seems like if you don't need 3d graphics capability, that may be the best way to go.. other than that check out a search for mono. I tried getting a 3.5 .net app goin before and remember something about that in my travels
<acicula> ethioaman: its a dependency problem, so maybe downgrading to an older karmic version of qt/virtualbox may work
<acicula> pc__: great
<nigelnigel>    	 	 	 	 	 	   My wireless internet is not working again, first it wasnt working, then I typed some code for madwifi in that I got off some website, not sure if that help but after a while it started working, now I see the networks that are available but it does not work again. In that I can't connect to my own wireless network
<cami> hola
<ethioaman> Thanks acicula: I'll get back to you.
<cami> que tal?
<seanbrystone> !es  cami
<seanbrystone> !es | cami
<cami> siii
<ubottu> cami: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cami> soy yo
<seanbrystone> god dang | pipe commands
<cami> emm
<cami> que pasoooooo
<cami> diganme
<pc__> thank you so much, i really appreciate your help acicula
<cami> algooooooooooo
<acicula> !es
<FloodBot2> cami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graelin> philipp__, but  by the time I got around to finding that, they ported the app to AdobeAir and I am finally free from the M(S)onster
<erUSUL> cami: cami Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cami> no
<cami> no hay ganas
<cami> carñooo
<peterrq> do you know a Voice Changer  for ubuntu?
<acicula> cami: english or leave please
<erUSUL> !ops | cami
<cami> tirense un pedo
<ubottu> cami: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pc__> graelin, many thanks for your assistance also
<cami> weno
<cami> weno
<cami> esto
<cami> aqui
<FloodBot2> cami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt_o> anyone familiar with fork/exec in C?  I am trying to launch a child process by first fork()ing, then exec'ing and am having a really hard time figuring out a reliable way to quickly determine whether the child process launched successfully or errored out.  Anyone got any ideas on how to do this?
<ikonia> matt_o: try in ##c
<acicula> matt_o: check the pid?
<acicula> matt_o: ie the fork result value
<acicula> also homework questions wont get you very far in ##c ;)
<matt_o> acicula, so fork always succeeds and I can do a waitpid from the parent process on the child
<pc__> now that i have a full screen display i'm now off to explore ubuntu some more, i'm loving it so far.  i don't think i'll be going back to windows
<Crunkenstein> Why was someone banned for using a language other than english? Is there a spanish channel?
<seanbrystone> why is it always the spanish speakers that are the most stubborn to move on to #ubuntu-es? Other languages like Russian, German have no issues with going to #ubuntu-ro or what ever.
<Ichat> can anyone help me figuring out   transmission-daemon  on   hardy:    on localhost the webui works,  but on any remote host it doens't  and where i am supposed to edit settings.json  (its just not there ??)
<ikonia> Crunkenstein: there is #ubuntu-es
<acicula> matt_o: err yes
<matt_o> but if the child is running, then I'll be waiting an indefinite amount of time (unreliable)... if it isn't running, then I have to wait for the child process to exit with an error code (as I see it), again waiting an indefinite amount of time
<pc__> thanks folks & good night.
<graelin> pc__,  unfortunately you will someday.. but be strong.. even an alcoholic can fall from the wagon and get back up again
<acicula> matt_o: best move this to ##c
<Stargaze> matt_o, check this website and read issues 17 to 14 => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/full_circle_overview.html
<matt_o> ok
<acicula> Ichat: it probablt is not avaialbe by default remotely and you have to change a setting to make it available from other computers
<acicula> Ichat: mind you thats not recmmened if you are connected to a public network
<matt_o> Stargaze, is that supposed to be a joke?
<Stargaze> matt_o, what do you mean?
<matt_o> Stargaze, I don't see anything at that link that is relevant to the context
<guiapp> hi, is there any easy to use GUI application that will allow me to run a command as root every 5 minutes on my karmic computer?
<acicula> guiapp: a gui for crontab?
<peterrq> do you know a Voice Changer for ubuntu? Anybody?
<guiapp> acicula, yes
<Ichat> acicula:  -   on  9.10  i was able to install it,  and edit its settings file to  enable access to any host in  the   192.168.10.*   range (being my subnet).
<Stargaze> matt_o, check this website, Archive, issues 17 to 24 => http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<vladi> hello everyone!!!
<vladi> :)
<guiapp> a well supported one
<acicula> Ichat: maybe you have to explitly set the interface its listening on
<Ichat> problem seems that i cant find where its settings are and how they work exactly
<matt_o> Stargaze, looks like basic C tutorials to me.. my question is a bit advanced
<seanbrystone> So yesterday i was trying to get Nautilus to open a file in VIM using Open With thingy, someone in here told me to add gnome-terminal -x vim %x, that worked, but somehow the settings didn't set permanently, so does nautilus have a .*rc  or something so i can make it permanent?
<vladi> i've got a small question to ask... Where do i find the "Battery status file" in ubuntu... i want to make my conky show my battery status in %, but it seems it's not BAT0 or BAT1, as it would be as default... can anyone tell me how to find out the correct "name" of my battery?
<nigelnigel>    	 	 	 	 	 	   My wireless internet is not working again, first it wasnt working, then I typed some code for madwifi in that I got off some website, not sure if that help but after a while it started working, now I see the networks that are available but it does not work again. In that I can't connect to my own wireless network
<usuario_> hola!
<graelin> peace
<usuario_> jajaja
<seanbrystone> oh here we go
<seanbrystone> !es | usuario_
<genii> usuario_: English here please
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vladi> nigelnigel i had a similar problem with 9.10 karmic.... try downloading WICD network manager...it solved my wireless problems, just look for it in add/remove programs... it's in the ubuntu repos
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<tarnap> usuario_: ping me if you need infos in spanish
<nigelnigel> vladi is it a problem with my driver?
<tarnap> question: i'm trying to get a 3tb partition to run under ubuntu desktop
<vladi> probably
<tarnap> i think i have to activate kernel gpt support
<tarnap> anyone ever done this? i can't find a good link in the forums
<nigelnigel> vladi: anyway ill try out what you said thank you
<vladi> in my case...wireless worked perfectly untill i installed the newest ubuntu version.... and ran up on this solution on some forum... i tried Wicd and it worked
<vladi> plus
<vladi> when you install wicd it automaticly uninstalls the gnome nm
<vladi> so no problem with conflicts
<nigelnigel> vladi when you say karmic 9.1 is that your wireless cards brand?
<erUSUL> tarnap: ubuntu supports gpt just fine
<melodie_> hello !
<vladi> nigelnigel: no ;)) it's the newest version of the Ubuntu linux distro
<vladi> it's Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<vladi> or smth like that
<Stargaze> !hi| melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<melodie_> hi Stargaze
<nigelnigel> vladi my card is atheros
<melodie_> hi niphlhell
<nigelnigel> vladi what card do you have
<vladi> nigelnigel: it doesn't really matter
<nigelnigel> vladi
<nigelnigel> vladi ok thank you very much
<vladi> i've got a HP wireless card
<vladi> ip2200
<flodine> is it true lucid wont support older ati cards like 5year old
<Pici> flodine : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<vladi> try wicd and let me know how it went
<tarnap> erUSUL: glad to hear this... i'll google for big partitions :D
<melodie_> I am looking for a difficult problem's answere
<melodie_> answer
<nigelnigel> vladi should i really contact you on here
<Stargaze> !ask| melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> flodine: no true it supports it through the free radeon driver. it is true that *AMD/ATI* do not support older cards in its closed source driver fglrx
<vladi> nigelnigel if you want to :) i'll be here....searching for some answers myself :)
<mgolisch> is there any special package mirrors that i should use when creating a local mirror?
<nigelnigel> vladi great thanks
<melodie_> I would like to find out what command line can give me the information about what graphic driver is in use in the system
<chintal> hi, i'm unable to login via kdm. it accepts the password and then kicks me out immediately. the same for failsafe as well as kde. could anyone hlp me with this?
<erUSUL> melodie_: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log may help
<vladi> no problem :) a lot of ppl helped me out here, when i needed some answers...i'm happy i can finally be of help to someone else :)
<mgolisch> melodie_: no idea i usualy grep through the xorg logfile
<melodie_> I have gone to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/* directory...
<melodie_> erUSUL, thanks I try !
<flodine> i got a old Ati mobility fire gl T2 is it true lucid wont support this card and older ones like it?
<engine> hi
<erUSUL> flodine: already answered you
<Pici> flodine: And please use #ubuntu+1 for further lucid questions.
<vladi> Can anyone tell me please how do i find out under what name is my laptop battery in ubuntu (ex. BAT0 or BAT1 ....) ??? please anyone?? :)
<melodie_> erUSUL, it has loaded.... 4 drivers and unloaded 2 : how many are left ? o_O
<melodie_> XD
<erUSUL> melodie_: 2 :)
<tarnap> ext3 or ext4?
<melodie_> erUSUL, is THAT possible ?
<genii> melodie_: sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<jordo2323> Is there a good web-based BIND management tool that's easily installed in Ubuntu?
<melodie_> genii, thanks !
<melodie_> I try ! :D
<erUSUL> melodie_: could be ... which ones ?
<melodie_> intel and i810
<flodine> erUSUL you did im sorry i left and came back
<melodie_> unloaded vesa and fbdev
<erUSUL> flodine: no true it supports it through the free radeon driver. it is true that *AMD/ATI* do not support older cards in its closed source driver fglrx
<Fritx> hi folks, I hope someone can help. I need a frontend for MS SQL server 2005, and I need it pretty much now. Does anyone know anything I can quickly install from the repos, that will give me some frontend functionality?
<erUSUL> melodie_: so the intel driver it is
<flodine> erUSUL  so what do i do firer this old thing
<erUSUL> Fritx:  a generic SQL client ?
<erUSUL> flodine: use the radeon driver
<melodie_> erUSUL, nope
<melodie_> genii, it's i915 ! ^^
<faron> Hello everybody.Hopefully all are well today.Firefox keeps shutting down everytime I attempt to load a certain webpage.Is there any way at all to stop this ? The page I am trying to load,is an instructional page from within this page...   http://www.blogjer.com/2009/03/02/this-firefox-tweak-release-memory-when-minimized/      The actual page that I am trying to load comes from a link {the word "tip"} from that page.ANY advice ?
<Fritx> erUSUL, yeah, well, SQL server 2005 is the only thing that I really need right now, but that sounds good
<erUSUL> Fritx: http://squirrel-sql.sourceforge.net/
<tvw> Fritx: I would check for a java client: http://java-source.net/open-source/sql-clients
<Fritx> thanks erUSUL and tvw
<nigelnigel> vladi it is working now i am 100% wifi thanks bro
<erUSUL> !info mergeant
<ubottu> mergeant (source: mergeant): GNOME Database admin tool GUI for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.67-5 (karmic), package size 239 kB, installed size 1372 kB
<vladi> nigelnigel: hehe i'm happy to hear that :)
<tarnap> worx
<tarnap> just set the wrong label the first time (msdos)
<tvw> I want use ufw for managing the firewall of a server. Is there something like "ufw status verbose" which shows the rules, but when the firewall is inactive?
<nigelnigel> vladi i have a button for my wifi to the left of my shutdown button on my desktop, in vista it is blue when it is on, but though my wifi is fine in ubuntu it is showing as orange colour
<nigelnigel> vladi i mean on my laptop
<vladi> the blue LED is usually the bluetooth
<vladi> not wireless
<tarnap> blue led is a blue led
<melodie_> genii, I'm going to write this command line to my blog so I don't forget it : http://melodie.toile-libre.org/
<melodie_> :D
<aaronorosen2> Hello, i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this but does anyone know if Ekiga lets you do a conference video chat with multiple people? (Or anything that does that)
<nigelnigel> vladi ah ok thnks
<tarnap> une newbie... bonne chance :D
<Pici> nigelnigel: Those LED colors are sometimes controlled by software.  I remember that there was a bug in one of our alphas at one point where the LED didn't even light up at all on my wifi but it was working. Its probably something similar in this case.
<vladi> if it works than it's ok ;DD
<vladi> that's what i always say
<maveas> Is it possible to use the systems user accounts to auth on a apache 2 httpd?
<hanasaki> where is the list of "these are all the reasons to upgrade to lucid when it comes out"?
<nigelnigel> Pici alphas sorry i dont understand the terminology, new to linux, but yes i believe you are correct cause my wifi turned blue with my hp wireless assistant that i needed to access the wireless internet
<vladi> maveas why would anyone want that?
<Pici> hanasaki: Check the topic in #ubuntu+1 for the alpha3 announcement, it has some of the information.
<maveas> I want
<msaul_> hi, was wondering if anyone had suggestions for adobe flash, where you can't select "allow" for access to webcam and microphone?
<maveas> It's for a site which has to have some kind of auth
<nigelnigel> Pici why do i need specific software for wifi, i thought all one needs is the proper driver installed
<Guiness> hey guys. :)
<Pici> nigelnigel: You dont, I was referring to a kernel module (driver)
<aruntomar> msaul_: in the browser when flash player appears, right click and choose properties
<maveas> So I though that the users should be able to use their system acounts insteed of creating the same username twice...
<msaul_> I right clicked on icon and select settings - I have to use TAB, and it worked for a youtube video, but didn't allow me to selec the radio button when I was on site wiziq for setting hardware...
<Pici> maveas: I'm completely guessing, but based on the package name libapache2-mod-auth-pam should provide something like that.
<maveas> Pici: I'll look at it. Thanks. <3
<nigelnigel> Pici thank you
<msaul_> aruntomar: Already been there - did a LOT of reading and trying out
<Guiness> well
<hanasaki> pici thanks... the list is pretty short
<msaul_> Was wondering if there was a general file where I can turn off that dialog box...
<Guiness> i spent a day and a half trying to make my wifi card work in my netbook
<Guiness> :D
<hanasaki> and empathy sucks as a chat client.. no http proxy support
<hanasaki> why the switch
<Guiness> go go gadget pidgin
<Guiness> >.>
<sanchez> olaa
<nigelnigel> i just installed my first copy of linux/ubuntu are there viruses in the linux world, how prevelant, do i need an antivirus
<sanchez> hi!!!
<Guiness> hey guys
<sanchez> mi name is josep michael
<maco> nigelnigel: about 30 of them ever
<sanchez> ahh
<maco> nigelnigel: AV in the linux world is to check files for viruses before you hand them off to unsuspecting windows users
<kay0s> is it normal for hulu to look glitchy and weird on an 8800gts at 1920x1080?
<sanchez> maco where do you life
<Pici> !ot | sanchez
<ubottu> sanchez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> sanchez: the planet Terra in the system Sol
<theadmin> Hm. If $PWD is the same as $(pwd), why do they even need that variable? :/
<vladi> maveas: oh....
<sproaty> using dual monitors: is there a way to slow my mouse down as it reaches the edge of the screen?
<Guiness> is there any way that i can switch from reg ubuntu to the remix netbook version?
<sanchez> no see
<msaul_> when I right-click and select properties or settings for adobe flash, I can't use mouse, but can tab to selections, and many work except for allow and deny radio buttons....
<vladi> maveas: for security i'd say
<sanchez> we are stupids
<llutz> theadmin: easier to use in scripts
<nigelnigel> maco wow so there have only been 30 viruses that have affected linux ever
<sproaty> keep going to close a window in the left monitor and going too far and ending up on the other screen
<aruntomar> has anybody tried multiseat configuration on karmic
<scott_ino2> Im looking for the easiest way to convert a .ogg video file with sound to .flv... was hoping avidemux could do it but it appears not
<msaul_> I'm using Adobe Flash 10...
<erUSUL> maco: s/Terra/Tierra/
<sanchez> sexy moving
<maco> nigelnigel: in the wild, yes. ther have been proof-of-concepts not released in order to demonstrate vulnerabilities that were then fixed
<vladi> and why does noone want to answer my simple question??? ;)
<llutz> nigelnigel: theres other malware you should take care of
<theadmin> By the way what will happen if i explicitly set PWD to something else? Will it cd?
<nigelnigel> llutz what do i download to take care of that
<maco> nigelnigel: trojans can still be a problem of course. dont install software from people you dont trust
<sanchez> the vulvaa
<maco> sanchez: stop
<Guiness> or...does reg ubuntu == remix netbook version?
<llutz> nigelnigel: "/dev/brain" :)
<maco> Pici: thanks
<nigelnigel> llutz thank you
<Pici> maco: np
<deadpigeon> i dont know.. /proc/acpi/battery
<Guiness> thats Pici
<riki> irc://irc.darksin.it/atl_revenge
<aruntomar> scott_ino2: try sox
<nigelnigel> maco trojans do they not replicate is this why they are not considered viruses
<scott_ino2> aruntomar, k, looking into it now
<maco> nigelnigel: precisely :)
<deadpigeon> try ls /proc/acpi/battery
<deadpigeon> and it'll either be BAT0 or BAT1
<deadpigeon> vladi
<theadmin> I dunno, sometimes I get a feeling many newbies act all like "cat /dev/brain > /dev/null"... Sorry everyone. Just wonder why on earth nobody EVER reads the FAQs
<nigelnigel> maco so what do they mainly do
<maco> nigelnigel: trojans mean someone says "its this great game you'll love it!" and really it screws your computer up
<llutz> theadmin:  it won't cd, but $PWD != $(pwd) if you set PWD yourself
<Guiness> is there a guide to efficiently set up iptaples?
<nigelnigel> maco is there much spyware on linux
<llutz> theadmin: don't restrict your feeling to newbies
<maco> nigelnigel: on the desktop side, no, but browser-based things like cookies of course still exist
<gandhijee> how do i disable an upstart service from starting?
<astrojp> Can anyone tell me what version of Python is in 10.4? Is it version Python 2.6.4?
<nigelnigel> maco thanks for the great insight
<erorrs> is there any ati driver for ubuntu 9.10?
<maco> nigelnigel: and OS wont protect you from, for example, cross site scripting or phishing. those are purely online things
<erorrs> is there any ati driver for ubuntu 9.10?
<Guiness> erorrs: yes, there is
<vladi> deadpigeon yes i've tried both and it doesn't work... and when i looked in that folder i got some strange names ;) no bat0 or bat1
<llutz> theadmin: there are a lot quite experienced users still shouting "linux is save, no worries"
<erorrs> which is?
<maco> nigelnigel: noscript is a great firefox extension for keeping javascript from doing badness ;-)
<Guiness> erorrs: system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<deadpigeon> vladi: well check out /proc/acpi and see what you find. try catting the names
<Vigo> errors: There are many.
<vladi> deadpigeon: C173 and C174
<theadmin> llutz: Uh, it is safe. If you don't act stupidly.
<deadpigeon> vladi: try: cat /proc/acpi/batteryC173
<melodie_> genii, http://melodie.toile-libre.org/index.php/xorg-auto-et-mon-driver-graphique/
<theadmin> llutz: On windows there is still more chance of an infection.
<vladi> and my bat is C174
<llutz> theadmin: nothing is "save by design"
<deadpigeon> vladi: it should return information about the battery if it is that such device
<erorrs> is that one not crush in my ati hd 3200?
<llutz> safe
<flipflop_> Hi!
<nigelnigel> maco do you do all your installs through the synaptic package manager
<vladi> deadpigeon i've done that... and it's c174
<scott_ino2> aruntomar, this will do video as well?
<theadmin> flipflop_: Hello.
<kay0s> what can I do to reverse the tearing I see in flash based video with an 8800gts?
<vladi> deadpigeon: c173 is empty...
<deadpigeon> vladi: then it's C174. cat /proc/acpi/battery/C174/state and /info
<kay0s> s/reverse/reduce/
<flipflop_> I have two laptop and one HD with karmic installed
<Guiness> i need help setting up iptables, can anyone help?
<maco> nigelnigel: i use the command line, and since i use kubuntu the graphical thing for me would be kpackagekit, but if you mean "does it all come from repositories?" then generally, yes, with the exception of code i write ;-)
<scott_ino2> Guiness, what are your needs? can you not just use UFW?
<erorrs> is there any ati driver for ubuntu 9.10 stable
<flipflop_> the problem is that the graphic card of latpot1 is intel and the laptop2 is nvidia
<im2> hi, i am getting following error while installing "libv4l-dev"  http://pastebin.com/Fwb5riE8 . please help
<gonzoism> i took a screenshot and included commands to make a fresh install look like my desktop. :)  http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/bchob/a_dark_themed_linux_screenshot_with_the_pirate/
<nigelnigel> maco cool i am such a newb cant wait to start writing some code on my own
<theadmin> erorrs: Err, I have an ATI video card, it works PERFECTLY, so please be more specific on "ati driver"
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to limit the cpu usage for a certain job?
<Vhozard> Well, I like the fish, gonzoism
<Vhozard>  aliciapg nice ?
<scott_ino2> theadmin, really? you don't have tearing issues?
<erorrs> please tell me what to do?will i install fglrx
<theadmin> scott_ino2: "tearing"?
<aliciapg> Vhozard: what?
<flipflop_> ima2: sudo aptitude update
<Vigo> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flipflop_> and paste that!
<Vhozard>  aliciapg try to use the command ¨nice¨
<erUSUL> aliciapg: nice and/or schedtool
<scott_ino2> theadmin, yes tearing issues that ATI has been notoriously known for such as fullscrean XV playback
<sometux> \o
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 I have ati drivers, only when I use smplayer --> preset opengl (ATI CARDS FAST) I get NO tearing
<scott_ino2> theadmin, this is with fglrx, not the open source driver which works, however no 3d with open source driver
<Vhozard> The preset is called ¨opengl (ATI CARDS FAST)¨
<theadmin> scott_ino2: Dunno who is "XV", but i can watch videos and play games and all fullscreen fine. Only problem ever encountered is that during boot, on xsplash, it starts flashing crazily
<claptrap> Alright, so I'm about to try recovering a formatted 500 GB HDD onto another 500GB using foremost. My question is, since the originally wiped partition was NTFS, do I need to format the NEW HDD to NTFS?
<erorrs> i have ati hd 3200 will i install fglrx
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, but i don't want opengl playback, as Xvideo is a lot more friendly on CPU
<scott_ino2> XV as in Xvideo
<aliciapg> erUSUL: what exactly does nice do?
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 Opengl or tearing, your choice
<eva> ola
<sometux> erorrs:  by default your distro use ati open source drivers
<erUSUL> aliciapg: increases the nicenes of the process i.e how nice it is in regards of the others
<flipflop_> there exist any channel for graphic card problems?
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, that's what im getting at ;)
<sarmisak> hi all
<nigelnigel> llutz i have checked my synaptic package manager for brain cant find any malware or virus program i also look in dev and saw no brain folder
<Guiness> erorrs: i also have an ati hd 3200 in my netbook, you wil go to Sysyem -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 What cpu do you have?
<theadmin> scott_ino2: Actually, i'm using built-in drivers. What was the command to see the video card?
<erUSUL> aliciapg: the nicer a process the less CPU it will use (is being nice with the other processes)
<Guiness> erorrs: ubuntu should auto-detect the card
<Guest95519> irse ya
<sometux> erorrs: but you can install the ati binary drivers
<claptrap> Alright, so I'm about to try recovering a formatted 500 GB HDD onto another 500GB using foremost. My question is, since the originally wiped partition was NTFS, do I need to format the NEW HDD to NTFS?
<Guiness> that too. :P
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, 3.4 GHZ quadcore so yes i can afford the overheat, but would rather not have to
<aliciapg> erUSUL: well i'm just trying to render a video and my computer is overheating
<Guest95519> olaaaa
<llutz> nigelnigel: sorry, i was kidding. i meant: there are things, you just have to be carefull and use your brain instead hoping to be safe with a piece of software
<scott_ino2> theadmin, lspci?
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 xD, 3.4 ghz quadcore, just use opengl and get over it
<exaltia> !fr
<Guest95519> ola
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<flipflop_> Guest95519: hola
<Guest95519> olaa
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, ;)
<Guest95519> k tal?
<erorrs> so i will go system>admin>hardware driver and install it?
<theadmin> scott_ino2: Ah, there. "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]". And that works perfectly
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, but i shouldn't have to is what im getting at.. that's all
<scott_ino2> not complaining
<sometux> erorrs: yes
<erUSUL> aliciapg: nice -n 19 command ; if the command is already running you can use renice « renice -n 19 -p <PID> »
<nigelnigel> llutz lol a newb will take everything literally should have know better bad you
<erorrs> will it be stable?not crash on my ati 3200
<sometux> erorrs: you cant also download the driver from ati web site
<aliciapg> erUSUL: alright i'll try that. thank you ^-^
<scott_ino2> theadmin, you're using open source driver or fglrx?
<erUSUL> aliciapg: no problem
<claptrap> Nobody have any ideas on the question about foremost? :<
<scott_ino2> v
<theadmin> scott_ino2: No idea. I'm using whatever came on Ubuntu CD
<Guiness> sometux: cant or can?
<Guiness> <.<
<sometux> erorrs: whats wrong with the opensource driver
<scott_ino2> theadmin, do you have compiz enabled or no?
<scott_ino2> theadmin, easy way to tell, as it wont work with the open source driver, although in development
<erorrs> cant get desktop effects and cant play 3d games
<Vigo> claptrap: Are you using it for a Windows install?
<theadmin> scott_ino2: Sometimes yes. I keep it off when running hungry processes. Usually it works with Compiz though, too.
<arcaos> have some problems burning a 4.4Gb DVD with brasero and wonder if you can provide some assistance
<sometux> Guiness: sorry i mean you can
<Guiness> sometux: lolk
<theadmin> scott_ino2: Love that effect when windows burn when you close them lol
<claptrap> Vigo: Trying to recover an NTFS partition; it /had/ Windows on it, a long long time ago, but no, not the install itself. Just the files.
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 Using the opensource drivers and 2.6.33 gives decent 3D
<Vhozard> (kernel 2.6.33)
<arcaos> I have a 4.4Gb ISO and a 4.7Gb DVD (which I understand is 4.4Gb really) but it still says not enough space in Brasero and don't know how to work around it
<ZykoticK9> Will running "sudo update-grub" (without LiveCD/chroot) find Windows installs and add them to grub2 menu?
<arcaos> it has happened many times
<theadmin> arcaos: The contents of the ISO can be bigger then ISO itself
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, they made it work?
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, if they did then im excited as i hated the fglrx driver
<Gaja> hi, can somebody help me with the virtualbox?  i`ve got Ubuntu as my host system and windows xp as my virtual system and my virtual system can't connect to the internet. at the channel #vbox nobody can help me :(
<melodie_> arcaos, what about using a usb key instead ?
<richthegeek> hey, i have a 64gb SSD arriving on Tuesday and want to move my system partition (home is on a seperate) to it. Do I need to any more than copy/paste and reconfig grub?
<erorrs> sometux:what i shall do?
<aliciapg> erUSUL: it seems like my computer is going to overheat again...
<sometux> arcaos: make sure the DVD is empty
<arcaos> theadmin: and the ISO was created by Brasero itself...
<theadmin> Gaja: Do network interfaces get detected? If no, you'll need some driver.
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, what chipset do you have
<theadmin> arcaos: Oh. Weird
<richthegeek> Gaja: Install the Virtualbox Host Extras
<sometux> erorrs: try  the driver shiped with your distro
<Vigo> claptrap: Do you wish to recover it or do you want to use it for an Ubuntu install?
<theadmin> arcaos: Brasero is freakin' buggy, i myself use k3b
<melodie_> arcaos, what is this iso ?
<Gaja> How do i install the virtual box host extras
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 Not using ubuntu, but with arch linux and xf86-video-git + libdrm-git + mesa-git + 2.6.33 I got decent performance (nexuiz 25 fps on ultra settings)
<richthegeek> Gaja: it's in one of the menus of the OS window
<theadmin> Gaja: There are no host extras, there are guest addons
<arcaos> melodie_: movie
<sometux> melodie_: but i use it all the time without problems
<Vhozard> got two HD4850 in crossfire
<richthegeek> Gaja: yes, guest addons.. havent used it in a while sorry
<Oasa> tell me an application which will create and write dvd from a .avi or .mpg file it should be fast
<melodie_> arcaos, try with gnomebaker
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, ahh i see... excellent glad they stabilized that driver
<erorrs> sometux:so will install from system?hardware driver
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, im gonna have to try it out
<sometux> melodie_: the only problem is with ripping audio
<Vhozard>  xf86-video-ati-git*
<claptrap> Vigo: I don't quite understand your question. I just want the files (text files, videos, pics amd mp3s mostly). I'm running Ubuntu as my main OS.
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, this is the radeon driver correct that you speak of?
<sometux> erorrs: yes
<arcaos> melodie_: will look into it
<melodie_> arcaos, else I can give you a command line to burn the iso if you like
<Vhozard> yeah
<ZykoticK9> Oasa, devede (not sure about the "fast" part, encoding takes time)
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, sweet... good to know
<melodie_> wodim -v -dao dev=/dev/yourdevice file.iso
<Gaja> The guest addons are installed yet
<richthegeek> Oasa: devede ... the speed is up to your system and seeing as it needs to convert to the right size and so on, it'll take some time
<melodie_> that's good command line arcaos !
<richthegeek> Gaja: have you added a network to the setup?
<erorrs> sometux:is it not gonna crash on ati 3200?
<arcaos> melodie_: would love command line instructions
<Vigo> claptrap: Ok, now I understand, do you have a backup , I forget what that thing is called, oh System Restore?
<Gaja> richthegeek: how do i add a network to the setup?
<melodie_> arcaos, I just gave it to you
<sometux> erorrs:  i don't think so
<melodie_> arcaos, wodim -v -dao dev=/dev/yourdevice file.iso
<theclaw> I tried syncing my phone via opensync (syncml via obex), msynctool seems to receive the entries, but at the end, it just doesn't finish
<Vhozard> scott_ino2 And KMS works for me too, finally...
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, im using a radeon HD 3400 which i believe is a R6xx chip, so that's why i was always in a pickle before now i suppose
<arcaos> melodie_: sorry, thx
<richthegeek> Gaja: stop the virtual machine, in the main window click "settings" or "config"
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, wow nice... that's sweet
<claptrap> Vigo: Not of the files that were wiped, no. I've got an sbackup of Ubuntu.
<erorrs> sometux:if crashes then what should i do?
<melodie_> welcome arcaos ! let's know the result !
<arcaos> channel is going too fast :)
<richthegeek> Gaja: there is a tab/section called "Network" or similar.. Add one
<Vhozard> r6xx was better supported than r7xx
<Gaja> richthegeek: Nat is activated
<sometux> erorrs: uninstall it
<scott_ino2> Vhozard, true, but still wasn't very stable at least when i tried it about 4 months ago
<erorrs> how?
<Oasa> Thanks .. i will try devede... ZykoticK , richthegeek.. any other alternativ ?
<richthegeek> Gaja: that's not the same thing...
<flipflop_>  there exist any channel for graphic card problems??
<richthegeek> Oasa: they all run into the same issue with encoding.. devede is a nice enough GUI
<Gaja> richthegeek: one host network is activated
<richthegeek> flipflop_: the #compiz channel usually know about that sort of stuff, though they may be a bit haughty
<Vigo> claptrap: May take some Forensic Recovery or whatever to attain access to those , have you tried probing it with Wine or some emulator?
<richthegeek> Gaja: right... give me a minute to install vbox
<erorrs> sometux:how to uninstall from command line?
<richthegeek> erorrs: sudo apt-get uninstall [package-name]
<ZykoticK9> erorrs, "sudo apt-get remove $PACKAGNAME"
<theadmin> erorrs: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<sometux> erorrs: still you can run the gui
<theadmin> richthegeek: Oh, uninstall? Since when?
<claptrap> Vigo: The drive was /formatted./ From NTFS to ext3.
<richthegeek> theadmin: sorry, I got confused.. I have two .bashrc aliases for "install" and "uninstall"
<theadmin> richthegeek: Hm, i just have an alias for "sudo apt-get" (it's "apt")
<Jon-> How do I add an item to the startup [applciations run after login] in 9.10?
<richthegeek> theadmin: that also works but I rarely do anything other than install/remove
<Oasa> !devede
<webdawg> Hey All.  I was following the synergy autostart instructions (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto) and I am having problems.  It work fine except for one thing.  It seems that the Xsession.d script that kills and runs synergy starts synergy too early and makes it so synergy grabs my display resolution too quick.  It results in only one monitor switching.  Is their a way to make this script run AFTER my desktop/display has been fully started?
<Brandon_> hi everyone
<ZykoticK9> Jon-, System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<Oasa> !hi | Brandon
<ubottu> Brandon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<arand> claptrap: Have you looked at "photorec"?
<claptrap> arand: Yeah, that recovered a /very/ minimal amount. (16 GB)
<skx> How to turn off content caching in Nautilus? Now it files on filesystems that are not even mounted, I would like it to show actual files, existing, available and up-to-date
<Vigo> claptrap: Yes, nothing is ever really erased, unless you have access to a huge Electron Magnet and stuff, any data on almost any Magnetic or Digital thing can be recovered.
<sometux> need advice about the best desktop recorder?
<claptrap> Vigo: Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do. I don't understand how WINE would be able to access anything on it, though? Unless I'm misunderstanding.
<scott_ino2> sometux, i have quite a bit of experience with desktop recorders/screencasts what can i help you with
<claptrap> Vigo: I just paid $60 for a new a new 500 GB HDD because it seemed like a full recovery was the only route to go. D:
<sometux> scott_ino2: what the best to you on youtube
<Vigo> claptrap: That was my error, I thought you stated that it was a or had been a Windows Partition, still active.
<scott_ino2> sometux I normally host the videos myself, but depends on what output format you want, length of screencast and sizes you want
<AwardedZero> hello room
<richthegeek> AwardedZero: an unambitious programmer?
<Pepa> Olaa
<sometux> scott_ino2: i think of xvidcap
<claptrap> Vigo: Ah, yeah, that's what I thought you thought. :p So, my question then: do I need to format the NEW HDD to NTFS in order to recover the old one?
<fkm_> Hi and goobye ^^'
<scott_ino2> sometux, gtk-recordMyDesktop is very fluid, easy to use and creates high resolutions but large file .ogg.
<Vigo> claptrap: From where? I need a new HDD now, mine is failing as we speak.
<scott_ino2> sometux, honeslty i never liked xvidcap
<Pepa> ai alguien español!
<claptrap> Vigo: Best Buy. :o
<theadmin> !es | Pepa
<ubottu> Pepa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<scott_ino2> sometux, wink is another application which allows for addition of text as well if you need that, but no audio on the linux version, but works in wine
<webdawg> claptrap: you want to recover NTFS data?
<xxiao> got a new 1TB, want to share data with windows, vfat is the format I have to use, but what's difference between FAT32(LBA) and Ext'd(LBA) under fdisk?
<webdawg> claptrap: on a formatted drive?
<Pepa> theadmin!
<claptrap> webdawg: The partition that was originally formatted was NTFS, yes.
<goodtwist> if a make command fails (in my case a permission error) do you need to clean anything up before trying again?
<webdawg> and your formatted it?
<claptrap> webdawg: Yeah. It's ext3 now.
<Vigo> claptrap: Yes, that was what I had in mind, format it NTFS, then recover whatever blocks you can.
<Pepa> Alguien abla in spanish?
<xxiao> wish ntfs-write is working well under linux
<webdawg> If you did a full format it would overwrite the entire drive right though?
<genii> Pepa: /join #ubuntu-es
<scott_ino2> xxiao, as far as i know it works just fine
<Pepa> genii
<claptrap> webdawg: Yeah, the files are deleted. That's what I'm trying to recover. :p
<Pepa> GENIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Losha> xxiao: ntfs-3g works very well nowadays....
<genii> !es | Pepa
<ubottu> Pepa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<claptrap> Vigo: Do you have any suggestions on the best way to go about that? Just use foremost, or... ?
<webdawg> No.  The point is that if you where to overwrite a drive with zeros then the files are gone unless you have a magnetic microscope.
<webdawg> If you just changed the partition table it would be different.
<Vigo> claptrap: You could even use a Recovery Console, it is possible, but may take more than just a few simple programs to recover any lost data.
<arcaos> melodie_: efectively both ways it indicates the file is slightly too big, will have to find another workaround
<richthegeek> webdawg: a full format doesn't write the whole disk to zeroes, that'd take too long
<arcaos> melodie_: thx anyway
<claptrap> webdawg: Well, some of the files have been able to be recovered, so I know there's something there.
<theadmin> Hm, i have a weird question.
<webdawg> Then you can get some data back if what richthegeek says is true.
<Vigo> claptrap: Maybe something like DVD disaster or something along those lines?
<webdawg> I would try a 'quick' format then.
<webdawg> then use your recovery software.
<theadmin> I often get "filesystem mount failed"... And then it drops me to recovery shell... I am able to run fsck trough there and it fixes it... Question is... How can i run something if the root filesystem ain't mounted?!
<webdawg> what software are you using?
<richthegeek> webdawg: technically, but they wouldn't have any start markers so it'd be a PITA
<webdawg> pita?
<AwardedZero> i have a question about my desktop i dont really know how it happened but top edge panel has somehow become a side bar. how do i undo this if any one can help please????
<sometux> what do you think is the best hypervisor?
<xxiao> going to try ntfs-3g, under fdisk there are two NTFS (da db) which one should be used?
<genii> webdawg: "pain in the ..."
<claptrap> Vigo: Well, my resources are limited, honestly. I don't have a DVD drive, or a USB drive bigger than 128 MB. The new HDD tapped me out.
<webdawg> ohh yeh.  truth.
<acicula> netboot?
<sometux> kvm qemu xen ?
<richthegeek> webdawg: pain in the ... posterior
<sometux> which is the best kvm qemu xen?
<trism> AwardedZero: right click the panel, choose properties, set the orientation back to top
<claptrap> So, what should I try then? I don't have Windoze installed atm, Ubuntu is the only OS I have access to. No DVD, basically no USB stick,
<theadmin> sometux: As far as i know, kvm is a frontend to qemu
<acicula> sometux: google a bit, kvm is a hypervisor module for the linux kernel, qemu is a simulator and xen is a hypervisor with kernel
<Vigo> claptrap: No, DVD Disaster is a package in Linux, there are other recovery utilities, many of them, is just a very tough situation that you posed.
<zongo> hi guys, just wanted some advice on how to install a 3G usb modem. I used mod_switch but it is not working great. Any ideas ?
<mamapapa> hello
<mamapapa> i am looking for Chanel of caning plz every body know Any one??
<acicula> qemu can use kvm
<Nitro`> hello :P
<claptrap> Vigo: Ah, I see.
<theadmin> mamapapa: "caning", what's that?
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, kvm requires CPU virtualization, qemu does not
<sometux> acicula: at the end they all do the same job, right!
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: ...oh
<acicula> sometux: in different ways yes
<mamapapa> oups yes sorry
<mamapapa> scanning
<laron> where can i find firefox plugins aftery they've installed?
<theadmin> mamapapa: If you have a question related to Ubuntu in any way, you can ask here.
<mamapapa> lik irc.indoirc.net
<AwardedZero> tks trism
<laron> in the filesystem that is
<acicula> laron: about:plugins in the url bar
<sometux> acicula: I read about xen and think its the best of all even hyper-v
<Vigo> claptrap: An HDD is like a stack of DVDs , basically, kinda depends on the make and model, but it was a shot in the dark to try and assist you.
<theadmin> laron: $HOME/.mozilla/plugins i belive
<maveas> Is it possible to change the ssl port of 22 to 21 for vsftpd?
<mamapapa> ah
<mamapapa> non
<mamapapa> thanks
<acicula> sometux: depends
<sometux> acicula: how?
<claptrap> Vigo: So do you think that would work better or worse than, say, foremost or testdisk?
<richthegeek> Vigo: that is almost the worst analogy I have ever heard....
<mamapapa> This is an open sources what questions to be related about it !!!!!
<sometux> acicula: i think xen has the best performance
<acicula> they all provide virtualization but different approaches/performance
<minoritystorm> I came from a RedHat/Fedora world, just exploring Ubuntu and how far did it went, I was wondering if all Ubuntu desktop release is as complicated as karmic. ?
<sometux> acicula: as a production system
<Vigo> Ok so that was bad, I just re-read it, my apologies
<richthegeek> minoritystorm: How do you mean complex? you mean getting codecs for free?
<acicula> sometux: i dont use production virtualisation so i cant comment on that, try #xen
<webdawg> peace
<richthegeek> hey, i have a 64gb SSD arriving on Tuesday and want to move my system partition (home is on a seperate) to it. Do I need to any more than copy/paste and reconfig grub?
<Vigo> claptrap: oh wait, I was asking about HDD failure and one of these nice people gave me a great link, one moment,,,
<sometux> acicula: offtopic where your from?
<minoritystorm> richthegeek: no, I mean opening /boot/grub/grub.conf and finding it a little bit of complicated ?!!!!
<justin__> come posso cambiare il tema
<justin__> '
<richthegeek> minoritystorm: U9.10+ uses Grub2... what are you trying to do?
<theadmin> minoritystorm: It's not complicated. If you've used KDE before, it's available in the repositories
<claptrap> Vigo: Alright.
<laron> how can i enable a firefox extension for new users?
<Vigo> claptrap: Maybe this can help: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<laron> working with /etc/skel
<Losha> claptrap: last time I used DVDdisaster, it worked by computing error correcting codes so you could recover damaged data if it occurred later on. It's useless unless you generated error correction data up front, so it totally doesn't apply to your situation...
<theadmin> laron: Firefox uses a profiling system. New users will have to install the extensions themselves.
<claptrap> Losha: Hello again, Losha! And ah, I see.
<minoritystorm> richthegeek: as any innocent linux user, editing passed kernel parameters for example, setting vga..etc :)
<justin__> come posso cambiare il tema del mio pc
<richthegeek> minoritystorm: try using the "startup-manager" package
<acicula> richthegeek: in principle that is all you need to do, dont forget fstab though :)
<theadmin> ...What language is that?... (one that justin__ dude speaks right now)
<Losha> claptrap: sorry you're still struggling. I still think your best chance is EASUS on windows....
<richthegeek> acicula: ah yes, GUIDs -_- :@
<acicula> richthegeek: also make sure you copy while preserving permissions and ownerships!!
<richthegeek> acicula: what's the cp flag for that?
<OerHeks> !it | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theadmin> OerHeks: Thanks.
<acicula> richthegeek: p i think, check the man page
<claptrap> Losha: It probably is. Problem is, I can't find a good way to install Windows. :p No DVD drive, and a teeny-tiny USB stick.
<DarkStar1> This is a question for an fstab expert. The last number/coloumn in the list, does that specify the load order of the partition/device with respect to the others listed?
<minoritystorm> richthegeek: should I ?
<acicula> DarkStar1: no
<richthegeek> minoritystorm: yes
<minoritystorm> richthegeek: no manual editing ?
<Losha> claptrap: beg or borrow one?
<richthegeek> minoritystorm: just run this... "sudo apt-get install startup-manager; sudo startup-manager"
<minoritystorm> richthegeek: its startupmanager, no ?
<richthegeek> could well be
<Vhozard> need some help, should I eat a spoon?
<claptrap> Losha: Don't know anyone in the area. :( Haven't been here long.
<theadmin> richthegeek: Spaces are important, or else apt-get will pass that semicolon in package name and... epic fail
<richthegeek> Vhozard: if you think it might help
<Pici> !ot | Vhozard
<ubottu> Vhozard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> DarkStar1: man fstab will desribe the fields
<minoritystorm> richthegeek: lollll.... Segmentation fault :D
<DarkStar1> acicula: Ey? :-/ what's it for? I just entered the information for a partition and I incremented the number from the last device
<Vhozard> ok, thank you
<kennyG> hello folks!
<acicula> sometux: i dont see why that is relevant
<richthegeek> theadmin: really? I thought the ; was a syntax char in bash and would recognise it as such
<claptrap> Losha: Do you think that would work from like, VirtualBox?
<theadmin> richthegeek: Well, apt-get is kinda stupid sometimes
<acicula> DarkStar1:       The  sixth  field,  (fs_passno), is used by the fsck(8) program to determine the order in which filesystem checks are done at reboot time.
<kennyG> I need to ask you a few questions about how to exchange from Windows to Ubuntu. Could someone help me please?
<sometux> acicula: no problem!
<richthegeek> theadmin: nope, that command worked fine. Bash is cleverer than you give it credit for
<acicula> DarkStar1: but not as in 1,2,3,4
<richthegeek> Minoritystorm: oh dear... there is a wiki article on editing Grub2
<Losha> claptrap: been there, tried that. It doesn't. File recovery requires low-level block access to the drive. You generally don't get that from emulators/simulators...
<theadmin> richthegeek: Hem, it didn't work on Mint. Weird.
<kennyG> I need to ask you a few questions about how to exchange from Windows to Ubuntu. Could someone help me please?
<claptrap> Losha: Ah. ><
<richthegeek> minoritystorm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DarkStar1> oh so the new partition should also be 2
<richthegeek> theadmin: might use a different terminal emulator by default
<theadmin> richthegeek: Modified gnome-terminal. Nevertheless, it still is bash.
<xxiao> Losha: is ntfsprogs the right utility to use with ntfs-3g, need format the partition now
<acicula> DarkStar1: i did not say that
<Losha> claptrap: I can't think of a solution to your problem I'm afraid. You simply don't have enough hardware...
<Sp3c1alK> Hi, I'm trying to set a variable equal to the number of times a program is running. I'm using: noipRunning=`ps aux | grep "noip" | wc -l` whihc results $noipRunning as being set to 1, but it should be 2. Anyone know how to fix this?
<acicula> DarkStar1: read the man page for fstab if you are doing manual edits
<theadmin> xxiao: You need ntfsprogs to format to NTFS, yes.
<richthegeek> theadmin: maybe apt has been patched then
<claptrap> Losha: Is foremost really that unreliable? )=
<xektrum> hello, does anyone knows a backtrack channel ?
<theadmin> xxiao: There was a bug in 9.04 however (not sure if it's present in other releases) that would freeze the system when you mkfs.ntfs for large partitions
<acicula> xektrum: #backtrack ?
<sometux> exit
<DarkStar1> acicula: Thanks I just googled the wiki, it should have the value of 0,1,or 2
<acicula> DarkStar1: thats correct
<xektrum> I think it is not official
<xektrum> xD
<richRemer> Is there a way to disable or change all of the Alt+_ menu shortcuts in GNOME?  For example, I want to assign Alt+F to find, but GNOME won't let me because Alt+F is already defined for the File menu.
<acicula> !ubuntu | xektrum
<ubottu> xektrum: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<xektrum> I need to fix my screen resolution on a persistent live usb installation that i have
<xxiao> theadmin: thanks. i'm formating 1TB ntfs already, if you see me logout that means my ubuntu freezes
<llutz> spc: "pgrep -c <pattern>"
<acicula> xektrum: no backtrack support here
<Pici> xektrum: #backtrack-linux
<acicula> i hear #backtrack-linux  is good though
<xektrum> thats it
<xxiao> actually not, i'm ssh-to-server and doing that ntfs formating
<Losha> claptrap: actually, I confess I've never used foremost. I don't think you've anything to lose by trying it, as long as you only read from the damaged drive and don't try to write to it...
<xektrum> thanks Pici
<xxiao> theadmin: thanks!
<acicula> xxiao: why not format ntfs from windows?
<claptrap> Losha: Yeah, that's my plan. It's the only reason I decided to plunk down sixty dollars I don't have on a new HDD. )=
<Nollog> Can someone help me connect to a network with Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<acicula> Nollog: what have you tried
<xxiao> acicula: it's a remote ubuntu box with 1TB USB hooked
<shad0w_crash> Heey anyone knows a place where to ask c++ questions ?
<Pici> shad0w_crash: ##c++
<Losha> claptrap: I understand....
<xxiao> actually I'm thinking about having two partitions, 1TB for a partition maybe too big, plus I can have a vfat just in case
<fastputty1> hello
<theadmin> acicula: (s)he might have not windows, right?
<claptrap> Losha: EASEUS would still need the second HDD anyway, right?
<acicula> xxiao: vfat really is only good for small disks
<acicula> theadmin: then why would (s)he be formatting ntfs/vfat
<Nollog> acicula: I'm not sure what I've tried... I'm currently making a driver for it which is outdated by the ones already on the disk.
<Jef91> I need a piece of Linux software that will let me burn a .vob or .avi file to a DVD I can play in a DVD player, suggestions?
<seanbrystone> backtrack is pretty good, but keep in mind its based on a pretty old Ubuntu (Intrepid 8.10), not ancient by any means, but still almost 3 releases old (if you count Lucid which is next month)
<richthegeek> Jef91: devede
<xxiao> acicula: smaller partition will do i guess
<acicula> xxiao: correct
<erUSUL> Jef91: devede or qdvdauthor
<xxiao> acicula: some of my linux box does not have ntfs-3g loaded
<fastputty1> someone could tell me how to log to ssh without putting password. I have regen a key priv and pub suing ssh-keygen -t rsa. and put the .pub file in the .ssh/authorized_keys  of the server.. but it still asking me to put password
<theadmin> acicula: I have a huge external hard drive, for instance, that i use on both Linux AND windows, but i don't have Windows on this machine, so when i formatted it, i had to format in Linux. Makes sense?
<Losha> claptrap: yes, I don't know of any reputable restore program that will restore to the very same drive it's trying to rescue from, if you see what I mean...
<acicula> theadmin: you have access to windows
<Jef91> Thanks erusul and richthegeek, I tried qdvdquthor and the repo version kept dumping on me going to try devede
<xxiao> theadmin: that's what i'm doing
<theadmin> acicula: Well, right now i'm dual booting with XP, but back before i couldn't use Windows. Grub1 refused to boot it :/
<wolf> does anyone use gcl?
<fastputty1>  someone could tell me how to log to ssh without putting password. I have regen a key priv and pub suing ssh-keygen -t rsa. and put the .pub file in the .ssh/authorized_keys  of the server.. but it still asking me to put password
<acicula> Nollog: rolling your own drives might not be the best way to get it to work
<acicula> Nollog: does iwconfig in a console show a wireless card?
<xxiao> these days my family PCs keep getting unremovable malware and I'm persuading everyone to use ubuntu
<tomtom2> is there a seperate channel for UEC?
<xxiao> they can still do a vmware-xp or something, if malware hits just reload a fresh vmware-xp
<seanbrystone> xxiao, that is the best way, good for you , i did the same thing recently :)
<Coppered> Hello ...i am running Ubuntu 9.10...  I need to upgrade Thunderbird to 3.0 so it is comptablith with my google calender/blackberry.   Could someone here walk me through the steps of upgrading to Thunderbird 3.0....as it is not included in the Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic.   Thank you.....
<richthegeek> Coppered: download the .tar.gz from the website (UNLESS there is a .deb), make, make install
<theadmin> Coppered: I think you'll have to download from Mozilla's site. They have a PPA too. So you can use that. Just a sec.
<seanbrystone> xxiao, get sandboxie for that xp-vmware, be 2 times safe, that's a sandbox within a sandbox :)
<Nollog> acicula: yea, wifi card even searches for networks and everything. In the default network manager it keeps popping up asing for wpa key (it's 100% correct, I have a text file of it and it works on every other device), but with wicd, it shows the network, I click connect and it authenticates, then when it tries to get an ip it fails after a long time.
<xxiao> seanbrystone: when I first saw the malware i did manual removal, regedit,blarblar, caused me two nights, still not fully fixed, now I removed that dual-boot partition for good
<Coppered> im  NOOB in all fo this....so what ever is best according to u all is most appreciated. ......holding on you admin.
<acicula> Nollog: can you connect via network manager and paste the output of syslog?
<Tadys> a
<richthegeek> Coppered: scratch that, it runs straight off after extraction
<Nollog> syslog?
<theadmin> Coppered: Use the PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<acicula> /var/log/syslog
<Nollog> I think wicd removed the manger
<acicula> yeah they arent really compatible
<Coppered> hmmm ok going there now....will stay in this room while i do this......
<Tadys> hello, how can I update my radeon hd 3400 draivers ?
<acicula> i guess trying with wicd works as well, syslog will tell whats going on
<acicula> Tadys: update to what?
<melodie_> Tadys, go ahead
<Tadys> a new version
<seanbrystone> xxiao, yeah, well theres a couple linux anti-virus/ rootkit removers i think work on NTFS clamav and rkhunter or something, you can use those to scan the windows drives, but yeah, prolly just better to use xp in a VM
<Nollog> It should be in the log from last night anyway, I haven't cleared it.
<acicula> why would there be a new version?
<xxiao> seanbrystone: i need pay for the sandboxies thing though, why is it better than vm?
<seanbrystone> no theres a free version
<seanbrystone> not saying its better than a vm, im saying you can use it along WITH the VM for even added paranoia ;)
<richthegeek> just noticed something *very* odd.... I ran sudo mysqldump and it started doing the dump before I had entered the sudo password
<theadmin> xxiao: Yeah, there is a free release. Also, Avast has... or HAD at least a Linux version to get rid of Windows pests while on Linux
<Tadys> becouse know for me now dusnt work gnome effect
<theadmin> richthegeek: sudo caches the password for 5 minutes or so
<xxiao> theadmin: ok thanks though i rarely trusted those malware-removals
<acicula> richthegeek: if you used sudo before in the same session it'll remember
<richthegeek> theadmin: yes, it asked me for the password so it required auth
<xxiao> mkfs.ntfs runs really slow, need wait to get home and find a windows box to format ntfs i guess
<Firus> hi!
<shahin> i'm having real problems with flash in ubuntu 9.10. youtube is working fine though. have an old ati radeon 9600 pro. any ideas anyone?
<acicula> a VM doesnt make you safer, just lets you trow away "used" systems easier and apply stronger separation
<gandhijee> does ubuntu actually read the /etc/Network/Manager/nm-system-settings.conf for network manager?
<acicula> gandhijee: hvae you restarted the network manager service?
<theadmin> Hm. Is there a emergency shutdown combo? (say, Alt+SysRQ+ R E I S U B is a reboot one)
 * xxiao did my best to voice deb (instead of rpm) on the new meego thing these days
<acicula> theadmin: from a real console the three finger salute might work
<richthegeek> theadmin: you could bind one to a bash script if you wanted
<gandhijee> acicula: yes
<gandhijee> acicula: i've went as far as restarting the whole machine
<theadmin> acicula: You mean the CAD?
<acicula> yup
<theadmin> ...I thought that's a windows thing...
<acicula> gandhijee: then i dont know, it should be at least Network Manager, not Network\Manager
<acicula> err without the space even
<Nollog> acicula: http://pop.nollog.co.cc/terminal.txt
<acicula> Nollog: it doesnt finish associating with the network
<Nollog> I wasn't sure where to stop copying...
<cinek40> Furahia mwaka mpya!
<theadmin> ...what the heck
<Coppered> theadmin: i have done as you said and installed the PPA via the proper terminal command.   will i now find Thundbird 3.0 in the Software Center/Synaptic or....what shall i do next?
 * richthegeek is now installing 10.04a3
<predator_x> hi guys..need ur help...my videos dont stream.. im using mozilla ...
<predator_x> what shld i do?
<richthegeek> coppered: update first, then it should appear
<theadmin> Coppered: You should see it in synaptic. But you should also check for updates.
<richthegeek> coppered: sudo apt-get update
<Coppered> thank you
<acicula> Nollog: this on jaunty?
<Nollog> Uh, kraos? ubuntu 9.10 netbook
<acicula> Nollog: the last 50 lines probably is enough
<acicula> Nollog: open ap, wep or wpa?
<gandhijee> acicula: what should be Network Manager?
<frankS2> Is there any way for removing pulseaudio for ever and roll back to using only alsa?
<blackxored> has someone experienced problems with delicious firefox addon and the "authorize delicious" button for posting bookmarks to twitter????
<theadmin> Can someone explain me what on earth does :(){:|:&};: do, actually, step by step, what each symbol means? I just don't know all that good bash syntax. NOTE: THIS STUFF IS DANGEROUS, DO NOT RUN!!!
<richthegeek> theadmin: it's a bash fork attack
<llutz> theadmin: that is a fork bomb, read wikipedia and man bash
<hwilde> Pici, u around ?
<sub_pop> forkbombing ftw
<Coppered> theadmin & richthegeek: i have executed the update commmand.   it is now best to find Thundbird in Synanptic.....?
<tester2010> ciao ;))
<llutz> theadmin: explanation here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<acicula> theadmin: defines a functin that calls itself?
<acicula> and then runs itself
<theadmin> llutz: Thanks
<erUSUL> theadmin: is a fork bomb you shouldn't be putting it here. : is true in bash basically you create subshells like crazy that only run true or something like that. people over on bash can probably give you the full picture
<erUSUL> theadmin: help true
<acicula> :() = function def, {} da function, etc
<acicula> gandhijee: can you disable N mode on your router
<gandhijee> acicula: router doesn't have an N mode
<gandhijee> acicula: this actually has to do with network manager trying to manage the wireless interface
<gandhijee> and i can't figure out for the life of me how to have NM ignore my wifi
<acicula> gandhijee: well networkmanager is the default for that
<Coppered> theadmin.....to upgrade Thunderbird....do i have uninstall the prior version first.....?
<acicula> gandhijee: right click nm-applet and select disable wireless?
<theadmin> Coppered: You'd better. Use Synaptic to find the latest release.
<richthegeek> Coppered: you should be able to either update ("sudo update-manager") or "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<gandhijee> acicula: that means i have to do it everytime
<Coppered> may i private message with one of u?
<richthegeek> sure
<Coppered> i have found T 3.0 in synamptic
<acicula> gandhijee: well lets try to get your network working first before worrying about making it permanent
<gandhijee> acicula: i want it set up so it just ignores it at boot, and if i want to configure it i can from cmd line/scripts
<Coppered> hanks rich will pm u in a moment
<gandhijee> acicula: networking is already up
<grendal_prime> hey guys i got this 810 box thats being used as a server (it has a crazy big intall footprint as the it people put a desktop on the thing)  Anyway i ran the typical update on the thing and now it has installed lilo?  it also has grub on it...should i uninstall lilo?
<gandhijee> acicula: i'm just trying to have it ignore the wifi
<acicula> gandhijee: if you configure it statically in /etc/network/interfaces networkmanager will just ignore it
<gandhijee> acicula: i guess maybe i don't know how to setup the wireless in /etc/network/interfaces
<nigelnigel> i installed clam av in the synaptic manager but cant find it anywhere now
<MainGear> Is there someone around with experience on the latest Ubuntu Server, and built in ICH4 fax modems on laptops? I'm having problems with getting mine to work (for use later with HylaFax)
<acicula> gandhijee: man interfaces
<gandhijee> kk
<blackxored> can someone provide a workaround for this? http://imagebin.ca/view/tB4erT.html I can't authorize delicious to post on twitter
<nigelnigel> gandhijee my wifi was not working then i installed wicd dont know if that will help, apparently the new ubuntu has some problems with wifi
<acicula> nigelnigel: no clamav command?
<grendal_prime> lilo vs grub?
<linxeh> grub.
<acicula> death to lilo
<gandhijee> nigelnigel: my problem is that i don't want Network Manager to manager the wifi
<gandhijee> FILO ftw
<acicula> also grub2
<linxeh> lilo was great... 10 years ago
<grendal_prime> right but if i remove lilo will the system goot
<grendal_prime> boot that is
<acicula> grendal_prime: no it wont
<grendal_prime> it looks like both are installed
<linxeh> do you mean remove the lilo package, or remove the lilo boot loader from your disk ?
<acicula> grendal_prime: not unless you are installing another bootloader
<grendal_prime> how can apt-allow that
<acicula> grendal_prime: there can only be one
<mkey> hey
<nigelnigel> acicula does it not show as an icon do i have to type it into the terminal im new to linux
<gandhijee> KLAB ftw
<grendal_prime> aptitude says the are both installed
<irvken> my ubuntu box is booting to a initramfs prompt, what can I do to make it boot properly?
<acicula> nigelnigel: commandline only
<linxeh> acicula: tosh. you can install the packages for as many as you want...
<nigelnigel> what command do i type
<mathis> hello everyone
<abdat> hi all
<acicula> linxeh: you can only have one working bootloader tough
<nigelnigel> acicula what command do i type and does it enable me to scan the whole comp or only one file at a time
<mathis> i just installed kubuntu 9.04
<acicula> nigelnigel: read the docs on clamav?
<linxeh> acicula: indeed :)
<mathis> but i need to view videos in youtube
<nigelnigel> acicula no i will
<nigelnigel> acicula thanks
<mathis> so i need flash player
<mathis> can anyone help me?
<jamiew> hi gang. I'm running hardy, but it's repository has an older and buggy version of Ruby 1.8.7 -- is there best-practices for upgrading? from source? add karmic as a pkg repository?
<nigelnigel> acicula are there no other virus programs that i can just run as an icon
<acicula> !virus | nigelnigel:
<ubottu> nigelnigel:: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mathis> how to install flash in kubuntu 9.04
<dp> I'm trying to use distcc to help a box speed up compile times.  however, I'm getting exit code 110.  the remote distcc box is an ubuntu box.  anyone know how I should go about setting up ubuntu to work?
<hwilde> !flash | mathis
<ubottu> mathis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<acicula> nigelnigel: clamav is designed to scan mail mostly
<acicula> no gui programs
<acicula> dp: look up what the error code means
<mkey> if anyone has time... root compromised.... users logging in under root...best advice...not staying long...
<dp> acicula: it means no compiler
<nigelnigel> acicula what does: this do !virus | nigelnigel: im new to irc
<dp> on the ubuntu side
<abdat> can someone help me i have win7 boot cd on my usb and i want to install it using virtualbox but they dont have the option for it
<nmvictor> is their a key binding that substitutes for an enter key?
<acicula> dp: well try installing one ;)
<Nollog> acicula: WPA2(-PSK) Sorry about the silence from me, I was trying to get a clean sysslog but it doesn't write to it when I use wicd?
<dp> acicula: I have one.
<DFenz> anybody that has any guidelines for a xubuntu noob like me?
<blackxored> can someone provide a workaround for this? http://imagebin.ca/view/tB4erT.html I can't authorize delicious to post on twitter
<llutz> mkey: take from net, consider fresh install
<acicula> nigelnigel: it tells ubuntu to send you a message
<ferdinando> elisa
<mathis> thank you for the link, ubottu
<irvken> why do i just get initramfs prompt when I boot
<acicula> Nollog: i see, but i dont understand your problem, apeparantly wireless works?
<TheMozart> when does the latest Ubuntu going to be released?
<claptrap> k, I must be doing something stupid. I'm trying to follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost But the "sudo mount" command throws the error: mount point /recovery does not exist
<acicula> TheMozart: end of april somewhere
<claptrap> What'm I doing wrong?
<mathis> april 29
<TheMozart> acicula: so its not out yet?
<mkey> llutz thanks... thought so but wanted to make sure...bbak when i can
<acicula> claptrap: create the directory where you are mounting the voulem
<acicula> *volume
<acicula> TheMozart: its not out yet
<nigelnigel> acicula excellent didnt know there was such a functiion thank you
<mathis> lycid lynx will be 10.04 or end of april
<TheMozart> the latest Ubuntu isn't released until end of APRIL? you sure?
<mathis> positive
<claptrap> acicula: I did that; still getting the error.
<claptrap> acicula: Unless... hm, sec.
<TheMozart> anyone confirm that?
<acicula> claptrap: then there is a typo or the directory does not exist
<psusi> releases always happen in april and october
<acicula> !lucid | TheMozart read here
<ubottu> TheMozart read here: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<psusi> hence the version number of 10.04... month 4 of the year 2010
<TheMozart> whats the current version? 9.10?
<Nollog> acicula: wireless doesn't work, lan does.
<psusi> yep
<mathis> yes
<zongo> how can I know if I am running Ubuntu 64-bit ?
<mathis> 9.10
<acicula> zongo: uname -a
<claptrap> acicula: Ok, so I CD'd to the hard drive containing the directory.
<zongo> it tells me x86_64
<acicula> Nollog: right
<claptrap> acicula: Ew, didn't mean to send that. I think I got it, thanks.
<nmvictor> is their a substitue key or key binding for <enter>, my enter key is disfunctional
<mathis> goodbye and thanks again for the help ubottu
<erUSUL> zongo: 64 bits
<hwilde> somebody with network experience please
<acicula> Nollog: can you try disabling the N mode on your router?
<hwilde> erUSUL, u know anything about pings?
<acicula> hwilde: just ask your question
<zongo> ok - I actually no idea that I could run 64-bit as well
<zongo> because the 32-bit version was running ok
<prendin> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop of a friend of mine. I cannot identify my wireless card, can someone help me?
<erUSUL> hwilde: make the specific question and we will find out
<acicula> the difference for end users is pretty marginal
<erUSUL> :)
<acicula> prendin: pastebin the output from lspci and we'll tell yu
<acicula> *you
<hwilde> when I try to ping a host defined my /etc/hosts I cannot ctrl+c to quit the ping
<acicula> let it run for a few before trying to ctrl-c
<hwilde> I DID.
<TheMozart> Ubuntu 10.4 was released in the last week I heard..isnt that true
<prendin> acicula: thats the problem, its not showing up in the lspci, will post it, just a sec.
<acicula> i hvae the same issue with network progs sometimes
<Pici> TheMozart: Its not April 29th yet.
<faron> hello again everybody.hopefully somebody can help with this...recently installe the new Firefox 3.6.........now trying to watch craig ferguson's late late show @ http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_late_show/video/?pid=2OOR7hmktehG6eKoWLSszLfWfc5TwE5P&vs=homepage&play=true           the site doesn't seem to be recognizing that I have the latest version of Flash though.Anybody have any suggestions ?
<acicula> prendin: then lsusb while you are at it :)
<erUSUL> hwilde: maybe something is capturing the crtl + c ? it is in a plain gnome-terminal ?
<TheMozart> Pici: wow, ok... my info was dead wrong :P
<theadmin> TheMozart: There is an alpha available. The release date for 10.04 "The Lucid Lynx", however, is April, 29th, 2010
<Pici> hwilde: And do you still need me?
<hwilde> erUSUL, correct.  and the ^C shows on the screen
<TheMozart> theadmin: ok
<hwilde> Pici, wonder if you have any insight why I can't quit pings if the host is defined in /etc/hosts and not responding
<aeon-ltd> faron: ...............maybe cos upgrading firefox doesn;t upgrade flash
<joshuah> what's a good program for taking notes in class?
<erUSUL> hwilde: well i see the ^C too but ping stps ...
<prendin> acicula: here it is, http://pastie.org/867003
<Nollog> How do I start up normal netowrk manager again?
<Nollog> uninstalled wicd
<kinja-sheep> joshuah: Notepad and a pencil.
<stsfanatic> Hey there. I someone familiar with STREAMING VIDEO on www.justin.tv ?
<acicula> prendin: output from lsusb, also check in the bios, is your wireless enabled ?
<faron> aeon-ltd      I do have version 10+ flash
<joshuah> kinja-sheep: that's not a program ;D, plus my handwriting's bad
<aeon-ltd> joshuah: if you have a netbook, vim
<Pici> hwilde: Sorry, no idea :/
<prendin> acicula: I think it is, let me do that command, It was working on ubuntu 8.04
<solsTiCe> hi. if i want to install a openvz kernel in ubuntu 9.10. i need the server edition ? i can't do that in my desktop x86_64 ?
<acicula> prendin: well its not showing :/
<aeon-ltd> faron: in firefox in the add-ons go on plugins click check for updates and mozilla will check for you
<kinja-sheep> joshuah: Well, it is a known fact that people LEARN more when they're writing things on papers rather than typing stuffs. :)
<acicula> prendin: rfkill switch maybe, paste the output from rfkill ?
<joshuah> kinja-sheep: arg, maybe I'll try that then :P
<hwilde> erUSUL, Pici acicula    http://paste.ubuntu.com/394217/
<prendin> acicula: lsusb http://pastie.org/867007
<faron> thanks very much too aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> faron: oh did it work?
<prendin> acicula: rfkill? is there any options for that command?
<Losha> joshuah: not to mention the capacity, and superior battery life...
<faron> don't know yet my friend
<faron> back in a minute
<Nollog> 00ts3025
<elijah_> hello
<joshuah> Losha: haha, though I'd argue in some of my classes my computer would outlast me there
<elijah_> can someone help me with audio problems?
<seanbrystone> So yesterday i was trying to get Nautilus to open a file in VIM using Open With thingy, someone in here told me to add gnome-terminal -x vim %x, that worked, but somehow the settings didn't set permanently, so does nautilus have a .*rc  or something so i can make it permanent?
<elijah_> can someone help with sound problems?
<hwilde> !alsa | elijah_
<ubottu> elijah_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<my_haz> how do i make it so that the volume controll box does not come on when i press the volume keys in intrepid?
<elijah_> my sounds randomly stopped working
<prendin> acicula: I will check my bios, even tough I think its enabled, if I try ifconfig, it says that my card doesnt have any wireless extensions..
<acicula> prendin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234213
<hwilde> elijah_, try running alsamixer in a terminal and see if it's muted (press m)
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: have you check alsamixer
<penocio> how to install a .bin ?
<acicula> seems an usb wireless card?
<hwilde> penocio, ./ it
<acicula> prendin: rfkill list
<acicula> will list what wireless devices are blocked
<greg_B> hello
<erUSUL> hwilde: does this stop the ping (after 10 secs) ??   ---> ping 10.0.0.1 & ping_pid=$! ; sleep 10 ; kill -SIGINT $ping_pid
<prendin> acicula: shows nothing
<sergeykish> Hello, I have "Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL" on smbclient connect.
<elijah_> i got alsa mixer
<blackxored> can someone provide a workaround for this? http://imagebin.ca/view/tB4erT.html I can't authorize delicious to post on twitter
<elijah_> it doesnt work
<cmecca> hey guys --- whats the equivalent to .Xdefaults today... i know ubuntu doesnt read that
<Nollog> ifconfig wlan0 up
<acicula> works here
<cmecca> id like to change the look/feel of xterm
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: what do you mean it doesn't work?
<elijah_> ubottu: i got alsa mixer and still doesnt work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> blackxored: seems offtopic for ubuntu
<erUSUL> cmecca: .Xdefaults should work
<elijah_> the sound isnt working
<cmecca> erUSUL: :F
<tomm-i> Hi. How do I temporarily increase the font size so that I'm able to see my chats while go to sofa and watch videos at the same time?
<acicula> sergeykish: means whatever you were trying did not work
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: go to a terminal type alsamixer and make sure all bars are at the max and aren't showing MM
<cmecca> erUSUL: does X have to restart?
<blackxored> acicula, it doesnt' because I'm running ubuntu and this seems like a xul rendering bug
<acicula> prendin: unless you are sure its a pcie device it looks as per the thread i linked that is an usb wireless card
<hwilde> erUSUL, ummm yes
<cmecca> erUSUL: or can you launch xterms from a new xterm that reads that
<sergeykish> acicula: I can't find the probem - reinstalled samba, check few configurations. Always get the same
<greg_B> I connect to a shared drive at work through PLACES>Connect to Server>Secure WebDAV, but one file type won't download.
<prendin> acicula: can that be an internal usb wireless card?
<acicula> prendin: yup
<erUSUL> cmecca: either that of you have to run a command to load the file in the Xerver. i forgot what command it is but google should find it in a split second or two :)
<elijah_> still doesnt work
<prendin> acicula: I see,so that topic you pointed out has some work arounds on this?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: still doesnt work
<helo> upgrading a desktop software development system from jaunty to karmic: will it work easily?
<greg_B> does anyone have any ideas about why one file type would be "not found" on the network drive?
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: what are you using to test sound
<greg_B> helo, i've seen many reports saying make a clean install
<hwilde> greg_B, is it a windows share?  could be a windows shortcut to some other file
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: rythm box
<acicula> prendin: i hope so :P
<theadmin> Can I somehow delete all files on the hard drive which end in "~"? (those are usually backup files, AFAIK)
<prendin> acicula: thats bad :( someone pro like you dont know for sure, im screwed xD
<acicula> theadmin: just like any other file?
<greg_B> it's a networked drive if i'm on campus; off campus it is a secure WebDAV
<acicula> prendin: well pro does not mean omnipresent and allknowing
<prendin> acicula: thanks for pointing that out, im going to check it out and maybe comeback here
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: and you have check alsamixer properly, and your speakers are properly connected and are 100% working, and rhythmbox isn't muted and the file isn't corrupt
<greg_B> i have connected sucessfully without the windows sharing package installed
<prendin> acicula: thanks dude =) appreciated
<dj_segfault> theadmin: find / -name '*~' -delete
<hwilde> erUSUL, Pici, acicula        http://paste.ubuntu.com/394217/    <-- weird huh?
<ubuntu_> elo wszystikim
<theadmin> dj_segfault: Woah, that find thing is powerful %)
<acicula> hwilde: i have similar behaviour
<acicula> if a program does netowkr stuff that is
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: yeah everything was working yesterday, and sound works on my other os
<greg_B> i can download pdfs, docs, even ods files, but odt files are "not found"
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: all volume controls checked?
<jayvir> hi
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: ypu
<elijah_> *yup
<kristian_> i've just created a .html file and opened it in firefox, it contains only the english alphabeth + 3 norwegian letters (æøå) which normally displayes fine when i view a norwegian online newspaper, but for someone reason it does not display correctly when i open a local .html file, any idea of what package i need to get? running ubuntu 9.04 (english).
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: did you perform any updates/changes to the system?
<theadmin> greg_B: Did you by any chance do something like "chmod -R 000 *.odt"?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: no
<elena70> hola
<greg_B> no, i've done no terminal commands regarding that folder
<prendin> acicula: dude, I just got his laptop documentation, it seems its a Mini-card pci-e wireless device.
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: my friend was playing saurbraten on my computer and after it was messed
<elena70> alguienhabla español?
<prendin> acicula: does that means something to you?
<theadmin> greg_B: I'd still check the permissions of those .odt files if i were you... Well, if not that, then no idea
<elena70> alguien habla español?
<theadmin> !es | elena70
<ubottu> elena70: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elena70> gracias
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: do you use any other sound system e.g like OSS?
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I want to send mail from a bash script. Would you advice to install exim4?
<greg_B> windows box did not have the problem--does windows deal with permissions the same way?
<acicula> prendin: check the bios if its enabled
<elena70> pero hablo poco ingles?
<prendin> acicula: k, brb
<elena70> pero hablo poco ingles
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: before i just used the one that came with the computer/ os
<faron> aeon-ltd still there ?...I'm sorry my friend gonna have to go for now but I AM indeed being told that I do need to update shockwave flash........BUT.I thought for sure that I had the latest version !.In fact.....I am almost certain
<theadmin> greg_B: Windows _has_ no permissions. Everyone can access everything. I belive.
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: oh and on wine programs the sound works
<grendal_prime> hey guys...i just upgraded an awfully bloated subversion server and the mysql server is now bitching this...  Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: does youtube on firefox work?
<elena70> hola ruben
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: Does here.
<grendal_prime> my question is if i uninstall mysql im not going to ace the data right?
<greg_B> OK.  I'll look at those permissions.  You expect they're different?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: it never has, internet problem
<theadmin> !ops | someone tell elena70 to stop this
<ubottu> someone tell elena70 to stop this: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<elena70> hello
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: because if it works in wine it sounds more like a rhythmbox problem
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: how about mplayer? any sound from any video player?
<acicula> grendal_prime: well it shouldnt but it doesnt hurt to dump your database and back it up first
<gnomefreak> elena70: may i help you?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: it doesnt work on linus games though
<elena70> ok thanks
<jkhjkjkhk> привет
<elijah_> aeon-ltd|: linux**
<elena70> no thank you
<jpds> !ru | jkhjkjkhk
<ubottu> jkhjkjkhk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grendal_prime>  I can reinstall the binarys and the data will remain (im using apt to do this)
<acicula> grendal_prime: rather then relying on that there are no conversion differences between db versions
<mneptok> elena70: do you have a support question?
<Nollog> acicula: G only, unprotected setup, and still no connection.
<elena70> what is your name?
<elena70> no
<theadmin> jkhjkjkhk: Здравствуйте. Увы, здесь канал на английском. Зайдите в #ubuntu-ru для русской поддержки
<mneptok> elena70: then please leave this channel.
<gnomefreak> elena70: if you do not have a support question or helping people with support questions please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<acicula> Nollog: intel 4695agn right?
<Traxxer> anyone knows why my wubi-installer is downloading a ubuntu9.10 desktopamd64.iso via torrent while i started the installation from cd.. actually i dont even have 64bit
<elena70> you are bored
<grendal_prime> acicula: ya, that would have been nice...i was under the impression that they had backed up the entire box. (vmware)  before we started this..but aparently not
<elena70> hello ruben
<mneptok> elena70: stop.
<Nollog> acicula: yupp
<grendal_prime> now the dbserver will not start soooo its kinda difficult to dump it
 * gnomefreak watching still
<elena70> silence
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: it doesn't work on any linux apps
<greg_B> forgive my noobidity, but how shall i terminal those files on the shared drive?
<seanbrystone> whats a good scanning software for Ubuntu, I want to scan documents and stuff. I have the Dell A920
<Nollog> I'm uploading some syslog
<acicula> grendal_prime: so start the db , dump the data anyway
<theadmin> gnomefreak: Thanks... Gotta go now though :D
<acicula> Nollog: did you pastebin the output from syslog yet, i got you confused earlier with someone else here
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: the games are most likely not built with ALSA integration and re-install rhythmbox see if anything happens with a fresh install, .
<Nollog> acicula: pop.nollog.co.cc/syslog.txt
<Nollog> firefox runs slow on this, so I just upload it to my server
<p0e> hello there... having an issue with a .sh file I wrote to change my wallpaper and using it with 9.1, worked fine in .04.. i'm a total noob
<grendal_prime> acicula: the db wont start
<Nollog> acicula: http://pop.nollog.co.cc/syslog.txt
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: nothing works with sound, video player, internet, rythmbox etc
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: wait. don't in ubuntu there should be a setting to set what mixer to output to the speakers make sure all of them are set to alsa
<grendal_prime> it errors on start up...
<nh2> is there an equivalent to autorun.inf on windows? I would like to run a shell script on usb stick insertion
<Nollog> Says something about the driver not letting it auth?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: got it, thanks
<acicula> grendal_prime: :/
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: did it work?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: i just started fooling around with my sound drivers and now its working, adios
<acicula> Nollog: can you try with network-manager?
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: thanks for your gelp
<Nollog> acicula: I did.
<greg_B> The network people on campus thought it could be a browser plugin, because the windows machines get to the shared drive by the open as web folder dialog in IE.
<elijah_> aeon-ltd: help*
<aeon-ltd> elijah_: your welcome
<p0e> anyone out there mind giving me a hand?
<Nollog> I had to restart to get it back
<Traxxer> anyone knows why my wubi-installer is downloading a ubuntu9.10 desktopamd64.iso via torrent while i started the installation from cd.. actually i dont even have 64bit
<acicula> hmm, then i dont know why its not working for you
<ph8> is the facebook plugin for pidgin in karmic apt broken?
<acicula> maybe there is something in the wifidocs im overlooking
<acicula> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aeon-ltd> p0e: whats the problem? and for future reference just post the question instead of asking permission to
<greg_B> GNOME cannot determine permissions.   I do not know how to direct the terminal to the shared drive.
<nmvictor> is their a keyboard shortcut for <enter>, I am using an iBook
<faron> aeon-ltd here's a quick ? b4 I have go.....seems u might no a bit about upgrades/fire ?............after doing this upgrade I went looking around @ the addons I had installed & I noticed that Noscript & ubunt firefox modifications under the extensions tab had been disabled byt the new version upon install & informs me that these 2 extensions are not5 compatible with the new FF........Do you have any advice fro me regarding this ?
<linxeh> nmvictor: how about "enter" ?
<p0e> the problem is that under 9.04 the *sh file ran, and in 9.10 it doesnt. i have a crontab up to run it every minutes... i think the directory for the wallpaper has changed with 9.1
<ZykoticK9> ph8, you don't need the plugin anymore, there is a way to setup Facebook using Jabber now.
<perlsyntax> What would be good for ssh tunneling on ubuntu 9.10?
<MainGear> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<acicula> perlsyntax: ssh
<greg_B> does the "connect to server" dialog under PLACES use the gvfs package?
<perlsyntax> that all i need.
<ph8> ah i remember, thanks ZykoticK9
<acicula> yes
<Nollog> acicula: Well, I did google for a good half a day and everyone else with a similar problem either updated their kernel to a version lower than mine, but higher than theirs, or got no replies.
<zongo> is the "force-architecture" in "dpkg" forcing the install of a 32-bit onto a 64-bit machine ?
<perlsyntax> How can i just use ssh for all my internet.
<greg_B> I can't seem to get any information.
<aeon-ltd> faron: if it doesn't support it you can force it to but the stability might not be great, generally its best to wait for the devs to update it
<acicula> perlsyntax: were not here to jailbreak your internet connection ;)
<jreb_> quick question, attempting to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 using alternate install cd, it refuses to install w/o a network connection......is it now not possible to upgrade w/o a network connection? My connection, while not as slow as dialup, still ain't that good, would take at least 24 hours to download everything..........I'd rather break the downloads up into smaller sessions if possible
<perlsyntax> i never said that.
<perlsyntax> i just want to be safe online that all.
<perlsyntax> :P
<wng-> Does anyone have any tips on resolving this bug on 9.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/275152 - can i just compile a new version of the driver from source and install it? or will that not work on 9.04, i cannot upgrade to 9.10 at this time
<faron> let me ask this........aeon-ltd....... would those 2 things.......................
<acicula> a tunnel wont help you there
<zongo> I am trying to install adove reader and from what I read I have to use dpkg -i force-architecture
<aeon-ltd> p0e: did you upgrade normally or wipe and install?
<faron> possibly interfere with any browsing ?
<zongo> I was just trying to understand what that was doing exactly
<acicula> Nollog: recheck the wifi troubleshooting list is all i got, from what i found on google it should work
<Nollog> wifi troubleshooting list?
<acicula> !wifi | Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greg_B> how does one change permissions on a mounted disk through secure webdav?
<p0e> I had this program working fine with 9.04, then formatted, installed 9.04 from USB and then upgraded.
<aeon-ltd> faron: not sure never forced a addon before
<jwaters> anyone have apple.com/trailers working, HD ones pop quicktime required
<acicula> zongo: man <packagename> will tell you what an option does
<faron> aeon-ltd- I mean if I just left them alone like I've been doinbg ?
<MainGear> Followin the guide on community/DialupModemHowto/AlsaModem the modem cannot detect rings (when there's a incoming call), and I can't get my modem to work well using community/DialupModemHowto/Smartlink - anyone with experience on this?
<aeon-ltd> p0e: user permissions might not be set correctly so its not that its not working, its that it can't
<greg_B> how does one change permissions on a folder on a disk mounted through secure webdav?
<faron> cuz I've been having a couple of issues since upgrade aeon-ltd
<zongo> thanks
<p0e> i followed the instructions the same as i did when i set it up under 9.04
<aeon-ltd> faron: just no-script?, unlikely it would just do what its designed to do, block scripts on pages
<p0e> are wallpapers stored in a different directory in .10? the sh file has gconftool-2 -t str --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename but i'm not seeing any /desktop to go into
<acicula> jwaters: it doesnt work, which is a problem caused by apple unfortunatly
<greg_B> how does one change permissions for files in a folder mounted as a disk through secure webdav?
<aeon-ltd> p0e: i don't use ubuntu, but you can check, just browse around in nautilus till you find the wallpaper dir.
<acicula> does webdav even allow modifying permissions greg_B ?
<p0e> i did, /usr/share/wallpapers.. i think i'm just going tot ry another route to setting this up
<p0e> modifying the SH file for that directory accomplishes nothing btw
<greg_B> i don't know--it's been sgguested that i try it.
<cmecca> does ubuntu 9.10 no longer support pcf fonts? i cant get them to work.. even though i can view the ones i installed in xfontsel
<Nollog> acicula: I had ti running fine on a laptop two days ago, can I get the windows driver and make it work for linux? I read something about that but I have no idea how to do it.
<Nollog> it*
<acicula> Nollog: in some instances that does work
<aeon-ltd> p0e: do you mind sending a link to me for this guide?
<acicula> Nollog: what changed?
<acicula> running the windows driver is not really recommended though
<p0e> http://mailman.cs.indiana.edu/pipermail/blug/2007-April/002295.html
<Nollog> I took it out of my laptop and put it in a nettop. :p
<acicula> well maybe its just ubuntu netbook that doesnt support it yet, idunno, never dealt with that
<p0e> the only deviation i made from the instructions (and the first time I set it up) was I set up the crontab before i ran chmod
<Nollog> Does the netbook version cut out stuff?
<greg_B> acicula: that is why i'm trying to find out, but your question makes me wonder whether it's possible--and if it isn't, that's not my underlying problem
<aeon-ltd> p0e: you needed to run chmod first, if you set cron to run the script without adding executable rights to it it won't run
<p0e> how do i remove it from crontab -l
<acicula> p0e: crontab -e
<jrib>  p0e unless you're talking to someone in particular, this channel has a 0-line memory
<faron> see I'm wondering if  even though noscript is supposedly disabled if it might still be interfering/it might be the cause of  my flash not beeing recognized.1 reason I say this is the way I had it set up {noscript} I had to click on a noscript icon within the flashplayer itself in order for the player to work aeon-ltd
<p0e> hmm?
<acicula> Nollog: well yeah it does, but most importantly its not exactly the same as ubuntu as far as i know
<Sj4m35-15> is there a way to trim down ubuntu?
<greg_B> Ok.  I'll try again later.
<jrib> !minimal | Sj4m35-15
<ubottu> Sj4m35-15: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Losha> Sj4m35-15: short of disk space?
<aeon-ltd> faron: it won't interfere if its disabled, definitly
<Sj4m35-15> i already have mint installed.
<Sj4m35-15> Losha: yes
<jrib> !mintsupport | Sj4m35-15
<ubottu> Sj4m35-15: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Losha> Sj4m35-15: so how much space do you have to play with?
<aeon-ltd> p0e: i have no idea. don't use cron, but i reccommend reading the man pages of crontab
<faron> hmmmmmWell now then I wonder why  my flash is not being seen
<p0e> aeon: yeh i'm just going to go another route, thanks for the help
<acicula> faron: check if its seen by firefox, use about:plugins in the url bar
<acicula> if not then install the flashplugin?
<faron> 'I'm certain I do have the latest version
<faron>  already done
<Sj4m35-15> Losha: 'bout 8GB
<aeon-ltd> p0e: found it crontab -e, then just delete the lines. chmod it and rewrite those lines.
<Sj4m35-15> it's installed on a cf-28 toughbook.
<faron> it's being seen but it is telling me it needs update & FF even installed ANOTHER adobe flash too
<aeon-ltd> faron: crap solution, but did you restart
<Losha> Sj4m35-15: that's enough for ubuntu. A fairly full install would take about 5G. You can do it in far less if need be...
<maveas> Uhm. This might be a very stupid question but doesn't ubuntu server come with syslog installed per default?
<serverduck> Can someone tell me where do i find an answer of why my ubuntu could not shut down? it only works manual as in button :)
<ANTONELA> olaa
<ANTONELA> ola
<ANTONELA> olaaaaaaaaa
<serverduck> ANTONELA, stop spamming!
<Losha> maveas: it does. Is yours not working?
<acicula> hello ANTONELA
<maveas> How do I access the logs? :S
<ANTONELA> hello
<Sj4m35-15> Losha: I want to use the icewm and wdm managers.
<ANTONELA> ablais español
<Losha> maveas: look in /var/log...
<Sj4m35-15> Losha: how can i accomplish this?
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: we cant support mint here
<ANTONELA> hello
<serverduck> Can someone tell me where do i find an answer of why my ubuntu could not shut down? it only works manual as in button :)
<acicula> serverduck: syslog may provide someinsights
<iOllie> Hellooo
<faron> yeah aeon-ltd I'm looking at  addons right now & after new version install..........I now have shockflash 10.0 r45 AND shoclflash 0.4.12
<serverduck> acicula, thank you very much but what file in syslog more exactly?
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: my ubuntu question is how do i change window managers?
<faron> weird
<acicula> serverduck: /var/log/syslog
<arand> How do I replace compiz/metacity from tty?
<jrib> Sj4m35-15: install the package for the window manager and select it at the login screen
<acicula> arand: you cant replace window managers from tty
<Losha> Sj4m35-15: sorry, but to get an answer in here you must pretend you are using Ubuntu...
<acicula> from a pts console will work though?
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: can i also change the login sceens?
<Zagrophyte> Does anyone have any experience with iwatch and/or email notifications on directory changes? iwatch seems to require an entire postfix server and I just want to send a freaking smtp email to my existing server
<maveas> Thanks Losha
<aeon-ltd> faron: you should just have shockwave flash 10.0 r45
<Sj4m35-15> Losha: i'm using one.
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: gdm is responsible for starting wms/desktop environments
<dalailamer> Do someone know if i can send popup message to someone on my wlan connected ? i want to scare my neighbour
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: can i also change the login manager?
<aeon-ltd> serverduck: what WM/DE?
<coldhost>  (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: for kdm/xdm yeah
<jrib> !register > coldhost
<ubottu> coldhost, please see my private message
<coldhost> anyone has any idea how to register in this irc server?
<acicula> maybe others, but best to google howto customize those things
<serverduck> acicula, i'm a beginner user don't know exactly what to look for and some things from the log sounds chinese yet to me.
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: i'm trying to do a complete strip down of ubuntu.
<coldhost> thx
<faron> yeah aeon-ltd that's what I had until after the upgrade of Firefox
<serverduck> aeon-ltd, i didn't understand the question
<Losha> Sj4m35-15: that's alright then (rolls eyes). Have you tried just doing sudo apt-get install icewm wdm ?
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: thats cool, but that will require some work
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: like a minimal system.
<jrib> Sj4m35-15: it's easier to start from the minimal install and build up
<acicula> serverduck: im sorry what problem were you trying to fix again?
<Losha> Sj4m35-15: what jrib said...
<aeon-ltd> serverduck: what WindowManager/DesktopEnvironment
<Sj4m35-15> jrib: i already have the damn thing installed.
<kristian_> i've created a .html file which contains text in norwegian which contains 3 "special" letters (æøå), when i open the .html file with firefox the letters won't display correctly. if i open a http://vg.no, which is a norwegian newspaper then the letters display perfect, so for some reason firefox can not display the 3 letters when i open the .html file localy. im running ubuntu 9.04 (english). does anyone know how i can solve this proble
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: stripping beyond removing unused packages will quickly break a system, consider a distribution more suited for what you want?
<purpleidea> hi, does someone know how to force apt to ignore an unmet dependency? in the aim of working around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msmtp/+bug/525375
<serverduck> acicula,  well i wanted to turn off my laptop because i had to go to work and it would't turn of...the ubuntu logo white was staying on my black screen
<jrib> Sj4m35-15: so what?  Install takes like 15 minutes
<acicula> serverduck: ah right
<acicula> serverduck: does suspend or hibernate work?
<serverduck> acicula, and i want to know why it failed to shut down and how to fix it...so in the future i will not have this problem again
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: ok...let me rephrase the "ubuntu" question again.
<jrib> purpleidea: use equivs or rebuild the package in question.  I didn't click your bug but make sure you know what you are doing...
<serverduck> acicula, didn't tried..only logout
<serverduck> acicula, logout works
<acicula> serverduck: can you try?
<purpleidea> jrib: i read about equivs, however i wasn't too sure how to get this going.
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: how can i boot an .iso image using the grub menu?
<serverduck> acicula, shure i will be right back with an answer
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: you can not boot an iso file directly from grub
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: what kind of medium can i boot from the grub menu?
<purpleidea> jrib: it seems "obsolete"
<jrib> purpleidea: why do you want msmtp-gnome?
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: well thats not entirely true, its possible to boot an iso fs i suppose but is never used and quite impractical
<purpleidea> jrib: to send my root emails out, etc...
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: to boot you need a kernel and a root file system the kernel has filesystem drivers for
<jrib> purpleidea: so just install msmtp or ssmtp
<acicula> and an init program for the kernel to run
<acicula> the linux kernel anyway
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: may i recommend you have a look at www.linuxfromscratch.org
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: can i boot a cd-rom from grub?
<purpleidea> jrib: currently using ssmtp, but wanted to use msmtp-gnome for the keyring support
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: hmm, probably not
<purpleidea> plus ssmtp is dead an unmaintaned.
<acicula> Sj4m35-15: why would you want to, you can just boot the cd straight from the bios
<dijital1> is there a way to set a different wallpaper for each display?
<jrib> purpleidea: if I were in your shoes, I would see what's the current status of msmtp upstream, in lucid, and then based on that information possibly decide to rebuild the source package with updated dependencies.
<jrib> !source > purpleidea
<ubottu> purpleidea, please see my private message
<dijital1> gnome seems to want to split the wallpaper choice across both windows
<acicula> dijital1: if you have expaned your display to multiple screens then you have to make a custom wallpaper
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: that's the problem i can't boot from bios.
<arand> acicula: metacity DISPLAY :0 --replace &disown did it perfectly, lucky I got lynx installed :)
<acicula> arand: cool, i did not know that  :)
<Sj4m35-15> acicula: it's an cf-28 toughbook.
<dijital1> acicula: ok
<purpleidea> jrib: i do know about apt-get source, thanks :)
<grempus> guys what is the proper way to use static DNS servers in Ubuntu 9.10 Server?
<purpleidea> jrib: i'll check that out... i have no problem building from source, but i'm not super familiar in rebuilding and making packages...
<Sj4m35-15> how can i do an install without the cd-rom or usb device?
<jrib> purpleidea: that's what the link is for.  Note it's a good idea to do « dch -i » (increment the version number) and append something like "~purpleidea1" to the version string when you make your own changes to a package
<guntbert> grempus: modify /etc/resolv.conf ?
<grempus> it gets overwritten
<marsje> What do I do to get a Debian server to start xfce4 at boot with automatic login?
<jrib> marsje: #debian for debian support
<kristian_> i've created a .html file which contains text in norwegian which contains 3 "special" letters (æøå), when i open the .html file with firefox the letters won't display correctly. if i open a http://vg.no, which is a norwegian newspaper then the letters display perfect, so for some reason firefox can not display the 3 letters when i open the .html file localy. im running ubuntu 9.04 (english). does anyone know how i can solve this proble
<purpleidea> jrib: okay i'll check it out more... cheers
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Jordan_U> Sj4m35-15: Only if the iso support s being booted from a file.
<serverduck> acicula,  did you get my message?
<marsje> What do I do to get a Ubuntu server to start xfce4 at boot with automatic login?
<guntbert> grempus: overwritten? by what?
<lullabud> kristian_: you need to define your doctype
<ActionParsnip> Marsje: if you wanted a desktop, why did you install server?
<grempus> I don't know
 * marsje is really using an Ubuntu server, butthe folks in #ubuntu-server don't respond..
<grempus> it just gets changed back to blank after a while
<grempus> I guess some process is doing it
<marsje> ActionParsnip: I want a server but some server-like app requires X
<lullabud> kristian_: er, not doctype, content type.
<guntbert> !who | grempus
<ubottu> grempus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<serverduck> acicula,  and i have a tray icon i have never seen before says something like session active not inhibited screen idle..if you see this text your display server is broken
<lullabud> in the head, you can put something like this : <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<grempus> guntbert: sorry
<marsje> ActionParsnip: it needs to run 24/7, fully automatic, no monitor connected to it
<grempus> guntbert: I'm not sure what is overwriting it, it just happens occasionally
<guntbert> grempus: np - only I may miss your answers :-)
<ActionParsnip> Marsje: then install desktop, you haven't got anything extra by installing a desktop on the server install
<guntbert> grempus: are you using dhcp?
<grempus> guntbert: no, in interfaces I have it specified as static
<ferdinando> lezioni di vita
<epaphus> hello.......  when I edit properties in the Remote Deskptop control panel... what exact file in /etc does that edit?
<Akkernight> how to boot up a WinXP to install as partition on my currently Ubuntu laptop
<guntbert> grempus: strange - please ask in #ubuntu-server - or read https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/networking.html
<grempus> Akkernight: there isn't a particularly easy way to do that since Windows doesn't recognize ext partitions
<Akkernight> grempus: I can't even boot the WinXP cd?
<grempus> Akkernight: you can boot it
<yoyoned> Akkernight: maybe you could just run windows in ubuntu using virtualbox?
<bsod1> how can I install win7 on virtualbox ose in ubuntu 9.10? I got a weird error message in Windows files extracting part..
<grempus> Akkernight: but when you install it, it will ignore your Linux partitions
<acicula> back again, sorry, battery decided it had done its duty
<grempus> Akkernight: and it won't keep your boot manager
<grempus> guntbert: ahhh thanks fixed it I think
<Akkernight> grempus: I only need to play one game, Mortal Online, and that's it :P a VM can't handle that
<Akkernight> grempus: won't keep GRUB 2?
<guntbert> bsod1: try #vbox ( or ##windows) please
<grempus> Akkernight: indeed. Although VirtualBox is adding DirectX support now
<yoyoned> Akkernight: if you wnat to dual boot with windows, windows should be installed first
<guntbert> grempus: care to tell me how you fixed it?
<Akkernight> yoyoned: well, that's too late
<grempus> guntbert: I think I had an error in my interfaces file
<grempus> at least it didn't quite look like the one on that page you linked to guntbert
<Blackice115> Anyone know of a chat room for linux nubs?
<grempus> guntbert: it usually blank out after a couple hours so I'll let you know
<jeeves_Moss> can anyone here give me sudgestions on how to repair a server that's coming up with "wrong kernel for CPU"?  I have a server sitting @ a site location with UNTRAINED staff that I need them to repair to remotley
<Akkernight> so GRUB 2 can't boot the WinXP?
<guntbert> grempus: ah - that would explain it ... sometimes small differences play big roles
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: what ubuntu version?  Did it ever work?
<lullabud> Akkernight: grub2 can boot winxp.
<Stargaze> Akkernight, maybe this is relevant => http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=132936
<lullabud> Akkernight: are you just trying to install windows on your computer alongside ubuntu?
<grempus> guntbert: thanks! now I can ping google lol
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: Is it a 32 bit machine?
<guntbert> grempus: np - have fun :)
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, I think it's 8.1, and yes, it was working fine untill some one "rebooted" it.  It's a 23 bit system running a celeron M CPU
<melodie_> how do you get a grub legacy on ubuntu actually ? (let's say Jaunty)
<Akkernight> lullabud: yes
<serverduck> what is this "session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gnome.org/......"
<piersi_7> ola
<kristian_> lullabud: thanks i will give it a shot, didn't think about that. ;-)
<Jordan_U> melodie_: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<marreco> teste
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: is that the actual message verbatim?
<lullabud> Akkernight: use gparted to resize your existing partitions, leave a big blanks space.
<piersi_7> hello
<Linuxero_Novato2> buenas noches a todos
<melodie_> Jordan_U, trial-boot
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, we've tried booting from a live CD and trying to reinstall the new kernel, but accorsding to the staff, it dosn't work.  So, I need a solid plan on how to give them a "step by step" answer
<piersi_7> buenas noches
<lullabud> boot winxp cd, create a partition in the blank space, install
<melodie_> I don't try I did it but I got rid of grub on ubuntu
<Stargaze> !es| Linuxero_Novato2
<ubottu> Linuxero_Novato2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jeeves_Moss> jreb_, one sec, I'll get thier e-mail
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: did you tell them to check if older kernels are available at the grub prompt?
<Linuxero_Novato2> thanks
<melodie_> Jordan_U, I would have liked to have grub 1 on the Ubuntu partition to make a nice chainloader, additionnally I would have liked  it with a grub splash
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, yes, I tried to get them to do that, and they said the grub menu dosn't come up.  (personally, I think thats a "load" of BS)
<Elchgeweih1980> hallo zusammen
<Jordan_U> melodie_: Why grub legacy specifically?
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: even pressing ESCAPE?
<Only`speak`engli> http://www.e-castig.com/index.php?r=HzkN win free laptop or iphone!
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: Tell them to hold shift during boot.
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, apparently.  one sec, and I'll pastebin the e-mail
<lullabud> kristian_: that should do the trick.  i just did a bunch of chinese, korean and japanese php code and that worked for all of what i was doing.
<jrib> Jordan_U: if it's 8.10, it's using older grub
<Akkernight> lullabud: I have a ext4 partition and a extended... What should I do?
<seanbrystone> Are there any good OCR programs for Ubuntu? Ive tried gocr-tk , ocrad, Tesseract OCR, but the text is all mangled up
<Jordan_U> jrib: Ahh, missed that it was 8.10.
<melodie_> Jordan_U, exactly
<jrib> Jordan_U: though he said "think", so that may not be a bad thing to try
<lullabud> Akkernight: if there's no empty space, just resize down your ext4 partition.  leave about 20+gb for windows.
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/1836013
<rlopez12> hello, I'm looking for a better photo manager than F-Spot, anyone?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1836013
<Jordan_U> 13:03 < Akkernight> how to boot up a WinXP to install as partition on my currently Ubuntu laptop
<melodie_> rlopez12, so do I
<ekce> rlopez12, picasa is worth a try
<seanbrystone> rlopez12, have you tried Picasa? (not sure if its in the repos though)
<lullabud> rlopez12: doesn't picasa have a native app in linux that's pretty good?
<serverduck> what is this "session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gnome.org/......"
<ekce> haha :D
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: what happens if they use an i386 disk?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, apparently, they had tried using a 32bit disk and tried to recover the system
<Akkernight> lullabud: I can't just resize... It won't let me and doesn't that mean I'd loose data
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: also "bantu" doesn't insipre me with great confidence
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, lol, neither do I, but I kinda need this box up and running.
<lullabud> Akkernight: yeah, if it's not letting you resize then you can't do it from where you're at without losing data.  you may have to boot to the ubuntu livecd so that the partitions aren't mounted.
<kristian_> lullabud: thanks it worked! :-)
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, I was in the middle of doing a remote rsync of ~160Gb of data over the past month
<lullabud> Akkernight: you can't resize mounted partitions, and if gparted is running from the partition you're resizing it won't let you umount that
<lullabud> kristian_: awesome :)
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: The default download for Ubuntu server is 64 bit give them a direct link to the correct iso.
<rlopez12> ekce: I've tried it, but it's just the windows version using wine.
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, I know this is a 32bit system (it's actully the manager's old laptop, and it's a celeron-M CPU)
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: "kernal?"
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: Yes, but they downloaded the wrong "bantu" iso.
<jeeves_Moss> mneptok, lol, I know, I know.  they're accountants, not IT people
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: So give them a direct link to the 32 bit version.
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, do you have a link to the correct ISO?  and once they've got that, what are the steps to get her running on the right kernel?
<mneptok> jeeves_Moss: then they should not be installing the system. go on-site.
<acicula> celeron-M, as in the stripped version of a dotham mobile ?
<seanbrystone> Are there any good OCR programs for Ubuntu? Ive tried gocr-tk , ocrad, Tesseract OCR, but the text is all mangled up
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, lol, it's a laptop.  Don't ask.  their old DL380G1 died, and I was scrambling for parts
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I don't think it's possible that the wrong kernel is installed now that I think of it...
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, I had found a "howto" for repair,
<jrib> seanbrystone: that's all I know of
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: i think the 20th century just called and are demanding their hardware back :)
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: if it does over 800 it should work ok, but does it have enough mem still?
<llutz> seanbrystone: vuescan has ocr-feature, not sure how good it is
<seanbrystone> jrib, ok well maybe it's just a setting that I need to poke around in, thanks.
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, lol, I've got the old DL380G1 propping up the LCD screen on the end of my bench @ the shop
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, the laptop that's there right now is a 1.6 with 4Gb of RAM
<preposteruss> you want you the partition that will be mounted as / to be primary, and not logical correct?
<seanbrystone> llutz its not in the repos ill see if theres a .deb or something thanks :)
<llutz> seanbrystone: non free soft, hamrick.com
<seanbrystone> k thanks
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: oh thats not a dotham oldie then, thats not even halfbad
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, lol, and the DL380G1 is a dual 950Mhz, 4gb of RAM, and 4x36.6Gb 15K SCSI disks
<lullabud> seanbrystone: evernote OCR's your pictures that you add to it...
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I don't see how they could possibly install a 64 bit kernel. Can you have them boot *without any CD in the drive at all* and take a picture of the error message?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: that celeron may just as well run a 64bit kernel
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: If you really don't trust them tell them to have the tray open and visable in the picture :)
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, I know it's a 32bit box.
<acicula> the dual 950Mhz or the celron?
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, lol, or just fly to Traverse city Michigan and do it myself!
<jeeves_Moss> the one that's hooped and needs to be up is the celeron, and I KNOW it's a 32bit install!
<chrispitzer> I look at localhost:8000 a lot as I develop sites on my ubuntu machine.  I want to access subdomains of localhost now... and I just want all subdomains to work - i don't want to have to enter records for **every** subdomain
<seanbrystone> lullabud, ok ill try evernote too, i already have an account with them too :)
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: pretty sure the proc can handle 64bit though
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I think the real error when booting from the hard drive has nothing to do with 32 vs 64 bit. I think they are just confusing the message from the liveCD with the one from the hard drive.
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: what are you trying to do anyway?
<red> does anyone know if using NFS Network shares work over internet?
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, the "error msg" is what comes up after tey rebooted it (for some strange reason concidering it had been running fine for the past 2 years)
<red> or just locally?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: whats the error?
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, I'm trying to rescue the system
<andai> I installed xubuntu on an external USB hdd. I can boot it from my internal drive's grub but its own grub won't load. How do I reinstall it?
<jeeves_Moss> http://pastebin.ca/1836013
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, http://pastebin.ca/1836013
<acicula> red: they work over the internet just fine
<acicula> red: its not recommended or safe however
<joaojeronimo> Hi guys, does anyone of you know tomcat's location in Ubuntu Server 9.10 ? Is it /usr/share/tomcat6 ?
<PFA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 <-- i'm trying to follow this guide to set up a home network between my laptop and a windows machine. however, the two machines are on the same router so they share the same IP address. is that a problem? also, will this configuration share things through the router (local intranet) instead of the internet? the purpose of this connection is supposed to be to send files between the two machines without using up
<PFA>  our bandwidth (we have a bandwidth cap) so it needs to go over the router...
<acicula> joaojeronimo: its spread across several locations, use dpkg-query -S or -L <packagename> to find out
<joaojeronimo> thanks acicula :)
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I don't think that it's worth troubleshooting further untill you see a picture of the laptop with its CD tray open and the *real* error on the screen.
<richthegeek> !grub | andai
<ubottu> andai: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<acicula> PFA local network traffic stays local so doesnt add
<richthegeek> !grub2 | andai
<ubottu> andai: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<PFA> acicula: wht?
<PFA> what*
<andai> ty
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, can't I just get them to boot from a 32bit live CD, replace the kernel with the proper "detected" one (preferably from the live on-line repo, then get them to reboot it?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: imnottechsupport, whats the hardware error :P
<yoyoned> PFA: the two machines shouldn't have the same ip.  if you are using a internet tool to check your ip it will show the ip if the router, not the machine]
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, I think it's an "I" "D" ten "t" error
<joaojeronimo> has anyone installed Hamachi in Ubuntu Server successfully ? I installed it and it runs fine, no errors... but it logs out almost every 5 minutes...
<PFA> yoyoned: so how do i find out my computer's IP? and again, will this share traffic through the router :T
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I don't think the problem is with the kernel at all frankly, and I want to see the current state of things before they do who knows what in /boot
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: hehe
<PFA> uh not traffic, files, sorry
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, well, my options are limited.  you know how accountants are.
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: You can't get them to take one picture with the CD tray open?
<serverduck> what is this "session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gnome.org/......"
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I think it would clear things up a *lot*
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, I can't even get them to rotate the damn 2.5" USB backup drive!
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: without the error when booting from the hd there is really no telling what is wrong
<guntbert> PFA: on your windows machine type in the commandline: ipconfig and on the ubuntu machine you type ifconfig
<aurorixi> ola
<yoyoned> PFA: the trafic will not go through the router.  I don't have a clue how to check the IP address on windos.  in ubuntu right click on network manager and select connection information
<aurorixi> hello
<komputes> How can I get gnome to arrange desktop icons on the right side instead of the left side?
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, I know there is nothing in the drive or plugged into it.  this error the bean counter is reporting is actully the error on the screen
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: How do you know there is nothing in the CDROM drive?
<xangua> !hi | aurorixi
<ubottu> aurorixi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jeeves_Moss> they're not that stupid, and I asked them
<aurorixi> hi
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: then somehow it switched to 64bit ?
<seanbrystone> lullabud, I tried Evernote for the OCR but im not seeing a setting for it. What do i do?
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, I have no idea.  as I said, I'm not impressed they friggen rebooted it
<ash30> Hi everybody! I have a problem with some usb device recognition (Acer Aspire laptop) in 9.10, which slows down the whole system a lot. Where should I ask for help? What to do?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: im not sure 32bit ubuntu will even install a 64bit kernel if you ask it too
<acicula> someones been doing something, heh
<winXPuser> how do I install Gnome in Kubuntu?
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, well, if we reinstall a 32bit kernel, it won't break anything, right?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: well not likely no
<xangua> winXPuser: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> winXPuser: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<serverduck> what is this "session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gnome.org/......"
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, well, if it gets the damn system off the ground, and I can shell into it, then I'm FURTHER ahead than I am now, correct?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: yes
<alessandro_> ciaoooooooooooooooo
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: cram in a bootcd and chroot into the system and run some updates and fix the kernel?
<seanbrystone> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, ok, so, I'll get them to d-load/burn the i686x32 disk, then what's the next step once it boots?
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: chrooting into the system
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: If port forewarding is already setup I say have them boot the liveCD, run "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" and do the rest yourself.
<alessandro_> list
<acicula> well mount the essentials first
<acicula> yeah Jordan_U 's idea is even better
<guntbert> !list | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<serverduck> what is this "session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gnome.org/......"
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, true, I just need "remote control" over the box.  Everything as far as ports, etc are set up.
<alessandro_> !list
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I can also make you a GRUB2 boot CD that will list all of the installed kernels with a menu to choose between them.
<Brandon__> does any Ubuntu Greek chat exists?
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, I forget, how do I get them into shell again from the boot?
<serverduck> My hibernate suspend and shutdown don't work...what do i do now?:D
<Jordan_U> !terminal | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: remember to have them set a password on the ubuntu? user
<acicula> otherwise i dont think you can ssh in
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: Give them a liveCD image, not the server install. ( the server install is harder to get to a terminal from and easier to acidentily do something wrong )
<ash30> Guys, anybody can help me here?
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, I know how to do it through the GUI, I was thinking straight from boot to shell without them "playing" in the GUI
<acicula> !ask | ash30
<ubottu> ash30: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<richthegeek> serverduck: don't work? how odd... to shut down, open a terminal or press Ctrl+F2 and type "shutdown 0"
<winXPuser> guntbert, why doesn't this command have "Gnome" in it?
<acicula> serverduck: its probably whats blocking the shutdown/hibernate process
<serverduck> richthegeek, yes sometimes shutdown works but I just hibernated and it gives me a funny error tray icon in the taskbar
<guntbert> winXPuser: I don't know but type (here) /msg ubottu gnome to get the command
<richthegeek> serverduck: how old is your machine?
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: There is no easy way, single user mode won't get you networking for instance.
<jeeves_Moss> acicula, ok, here's hoping the bean counters can follow instructions.
<serverduck> richthegeek, dell just bought it 2009
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, if I can get in, then I can play
<serverduck> it points me to this link http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/
<acicula> jeeves_Moss: gl :)
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: Would you like a grub iso that will list all installed kernels?
<andai> is there any way to install from within an install? I know most packages needed for the install are removed after the install.
<serverduck> And it sais that my display server is broken.
<richthegeek> serverduck: ok... in the BIOS there should be an S1/S3 switch in suspend type
<serverduck> What is this?
<andai> (to another drive obv)
<ash30> My Acer Aspire 5670 laptop has some problem with recognizing some usb device (probably a webcam?) dmesg says it probes it, but in vain. It keeps cycling, and slows down everything. What should I do?
<richthegeek> go for the highest number (or any combo of numbers)
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, it did have that @ one point.  We had an intern working here who I think hooped it.  I remember that I had to do a LOT of package repairs (the kid was found of installing from source)
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I'm the maintainer of super grub2 disk so I already have it pretty much setup ( and can make it so there are no other options )
<acicula> heh, <3 source
<serverduck> richthegeek, the link that the tray icon provides is not very helpfull for me since i can not do anything to repair my gnome power manager..i'm not an advanced user
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, lol, once I'm done with this office in Michigan, they won't have a server sitting there!  it'll be in my server room ~ 20' from my office.
<kothz> Quick question: installed ubuntu netbook remix & CCSM, upped display effects, enabled desktop cube & rotate cube & wallpapers, upped # of desktops in general, added images under wallpapers... no background images appear apart from the default brown.  Any ideas?  ('show desktop' was already deselected under gconf>apps>nautilus)
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, all I know is that if you give a bean counter a laptop, they'll have it hooped in ~2 weeks.
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I meant that it would be used as a solution for this problem that is easy on their end.
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, so, I'm thinking everything will be through term services on a Win 2K8 RDP farm
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, I would love a simple download/burn/reboot from disk/auto fix, but I don't think that's going to happen
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: If it's really a kernel problem then booting an older kernel should work.
<mezquitale> anyone knows if it's possible to use partimage to restore an image from a network ?
<mnaines> If I set up a Linux box as a gateway and router, would PowerMac PC and MacBook Pro computers have issues?
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, lol, if they come back with "I can't boot to the CD", we'll try that next
<llutz> mnaines: no
<Bushido> it's probably better to try and use the livecd PING to do a network image
<grendal_prime> gerrrrr i need to find out if its possible to run     cipher AES-256-CBC AND DES-CBC simultaneously on openvpn
<thiagovfar> Guys, I have a problem I wish to investigate with you
<guntbert> !ask | thiagovfar
<ubottu> thiagovfar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mnaines> llutz, ok...Because Macintosh seems to have issues with the DLink and Linksys routers I use on the network, so the Macintosh computers need their own separate Apple AirPort Extreme router to connect to the internet
<mezquitale> mnaines, your MAC and PC machines should be able to get an IP, it should work
<ash30> Anybody knows how to "unplug" not working hardware so that system would stop probing it all the time?
<marreco> hi everyone
<Bushido> ash30: did sudo rmmod "mod name" not work?
<llutz> mnaines: broken tcp/ip on macs? stylish crap, blame apple :)
<ash30> haven't tried yet, I'm on it
<mnaines> llutz, would I have that issue if I use a Linux box as a gateway router?
<Bushido> ash30: what are you trying to stop probing? that will give me an idea of the module
<ash30> oops, how do I know the "mod name"?
<llutz> mnaines: you shouldn't
<ash30> its smth using ehci, probably an integral laptop webcam
<Bushido> ash30: tell me the hardware, and I'll get that for you. also, what is the problem?
<Coppered> is there a help room for Thunderbird?
<mnaines> llutz, could it be due to the "autosensing" feature on the LAN ports?
<Bushido> also, removing ehci_hcd is an INCREDIBLY bad idea
<kothz> (especially if you hit enter after the rmmod command...) :)
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: I need to leave, if you decide to use it it's here: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/list_kernels_bootcd.iso
<thiagovfar> I am trying to run a Left 4 Dead 2 dedicated server, which runs nicely, if i use a terminal. The problem is when i use terminal multiplexers, for remote access, like TMUX SCREEN or even DTACH: It's respose time is increased by ~40 seconds. Does anyone has any ideia of what is the cause of it?
<ash30> it's acer aspire 5670, the problem it cycles endlessly through probing, turning on and off that unrecognized device, slowing down the system
<Bushido> kothz:amen
<llutz> mnaines: i don't know, sorry
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: It won't work if /boot is on a separate partition.
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, thanks.  I'll keep it for later
<kothz> Quick question: installed ubuntu netbook remix & CCSM, upped display effects, enabled desktop cube & rotate cube & wallpapers, upped # of desktops in general, added images under wallpapers... no background images appear apart from the default brown.  Any ideas?  ('show desktop' was already deselected under gconf>apps>nautilus)
<Bushido> not exactly sure how to help, removing ehci removes all usb 2.0 support
<ash30> damn, that won't help, I rely heavily on usb2.0
<rafithaa> OOlaa
<rafithaa> ai alguien
<seanbrystone> how bout #ubuntu-es laaaa?
<rafithaa> q pasa
<rafithaa> oye qien aii ai
<rafithaa> ablar
<m2cm2c> hi guys, how do I run a desktop launcher ".desktop" file from the terminal ?
<rafithaa> sois english
<seanbrystone> rafithaa, they wont let me play with the trolls here, so ill just ignore that ;)
<seanbrystone> lol
<apostacy> Hello linix ubernoob needing help installing ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jeeves_Moss: If it just goes to a "grub>" prompt then it didn't find any kernels at all ( with more time I could have it print an error message instead but I don't think it's likely that no kernels will be found )
<m2cm2c> anyone knows how to run a desktop launcher ".desktop" file from the terminal ?
<guntbert> !ask | apostacy
<ubottu> apostacy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apostacy> can anyone suggest best web forum for help installing on dell desktop with massive crash each time I try to boot
<jeeves_Moss> Jordan_U, ok, thanks.  I'll see what he comes back with later.  I think they're out playing golf (or with each other) right now
<ZykoticK9> m2cm2c, cat the .desktop file and look for the line "Exec=x" that is the command it would run
<Brandon__> hey m2cm2c install mc "sudo apt-get install mc" then you can get into .desktop
<m2cm2c> ZykoticK9, I know the exec command, I want to start a launcher from the terminal
<ash30> is there a specific channel for hardware problems here around, please?
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to restore an image crated by partimage?
<m2cm2c> Brandon__, I'll look that up , thanks
<mneptok> m2cm2c: cat the .desktop file and see what the actual path to the app is
<ash30>  is there a specific channel for hardware problems here around, please?
<seanbrystone> whats wrong with this channel? :)
<ash30> nobody could answer my question here
<mezquitale> he wants you to answer his question in a way that he likes it LoL
<apostacy> my ubuntu 9.1 hangs on initial splashscreen after I login for 1st time .. tried rebooting in recovery mode to no avail .. using recent low end dell desktop .. ideas?
<cheako> Hello, My CD/DBD/Blu-Ray trays(2) auto-close after eject.  I've told hal to not pool, but this is still plaguing me.
<ash30> nope, I just didn't receive any solution yet
<cheako> It's as though something is reading the drive all the time.
<seanbrystone> ash30, it took me like 10 times before someone answered me, just repeat your question like every 5-10 minutes :)
<Steil> is there anyway to turn off home directory encryption?
<Fidoxd> hi all!
<ash30> ok, thanx
<barbarella> apostacy:can you give more hardware specifications?
<kothz> Quick question: installed ubuntu netbook remix & CCSM, upped display effects, enabled desktop cube & rotate cube & wallpapers, upped # of desktops in general, added images under wallpapers... no background images appear apart from the default brown.  Any ideas?  ('show desktop' was already deselected under gconf>apps>nautilus)
<warriorforgod> Its ash30 What is your question?
<kothz> (For that matter, it doesn't work with desktop wall either (vs cube))
<ash30> acer aspire 5670 laptop has a problem with some device using ehci, it constantly probes it, but no result. Cycling endlessly, it slows down the system
<cheako> kothz: If it's any help that stuff works here.
<kothz> Thanks :)
<apostacy> dell inspiron 530, Pentium D 2.5GHz, 4Gb RAM,  intel 82801 chipset and bus
<cheako> ash30: That sounds like my problem.
<kothz> It's an out-of-the-box install, and I've done everything I'm used to doing on normal Ubunut :)
<kothz> er Ubuntu*
<ash30> but yours is hdd, mine is likely an integral webcam
<brando753> guys im quite stumped here.... I have a parallel to usb converter which Works Fine in windows, Works Fine in Ubuntu 9.4 but Isnt even found in lsusb on Ubuntu 9.10 .... Any help please
<barbarella> Steil:hint...http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<gortfield> wtf ??
<red> Anyone familiar with settings the NFS server to start up at boot?
<red> I can only find guides to automaticly mount stuff that nfs server is sharing on boot
<cheako> while lsof /dev/hdc; do lsof /dev/hdc; done 2>/dev/null | grep -ve 7028 -e ^COMMAND; # Yields no results, how can that be?
<brando753> ...
<Zenker> i would like to change some of the icons for a few progs in the applications menu bc i have my own icons that i created but i cannot seem to use them, i have even tried png's and they wont work either, what do i need 2 do?
<cheako> hmm, hald-addo and lvm poped up.
<llutz> red: sudo update-rc.d nfs-kernel-server defaults
<barbarella> apostacy:do you have the problem with live cd/dvd/usb...etc?
<Fidoxd> hi to all :)
<barbarella> Fidoxd:hi
<Zenker> hello fidoxc
<Bushido> has anybody gotten ubuntu to install to a poweredge 2550?
<Stargaze> nice nick barbarella :)
<apostacy> no install by dvdrom seemed to work fine, just first reboot always hang, i thought it was looking for drivers or something (as HD is goes intermittently) but left it 10+ hours and still hang
<cheako> ash30: Adding filter = [ "r/hdc/", "r/hdc/", ...; # to /etc/lvm/lvm.conf may solve part of my problem.
<cheako> hmm hdc, hdd
<olvap> join #mysql
<okiedave> Anyone know of a USB wireless N adapter that will work with 9.10 Karmic?
<ash30> cheako I have no problem with the hard drive, its usb 2.0 that's a real mess here
<trism> Zenker: edit menus/select a menu item, click properties, click the icon, choose a new folder to look for the icon, select the icon, seems to work for me (short of creating a new icon theme, which is a bit more work)
<barbarella> Bushido:what is the problem, or just curious
<mezquitale> ash30,  how are you having a problem with USB 2.0 on ubuntu?!?
<Zenker> trism i tried that and the icons do not show up in the file browser, they do for a desktop icon
<teage> is there a channel specific to programming?
<mezquitale> teage, there's a lot of them, go and ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<barbarella> Stargaze:and sexy she is, i'm not:~(
<ash30> simple. I got acer aspire 5670 laptop constantly probing some ehci and unrecognizing the hardware there (probably an integral webcam)
<trism> Zenker: the icons won't show up in the file browser, you need to select the folder they are in, and then an icon selection screen will come up
<apostacy> barbarella: should I try reinstall via USB?
<brando753>   anyone
<linusoleander> I'm getting this strange error message when trying to install netatalk:
<linusoleander> update-rc.d: warning: netatalk stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<mezquitale> !anyone| brando753
<teage> mezquitale: i would, sept, i do not see a (ubuntu off topic) in my list of networks.
<ubottu> brando753: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linusoleander> Someone know why?
<mezquitale> teage, "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<barbarella> apostacy:it depends if it booted ok from the live cd/dvd/usb
<Zenker> trism that is what i am doing, even the blender icons do not show up (when i navigate to the blender 2.49 folder i created) is it because they are not on a root location?
<teage> mezquitale, thank you
<trism> Zenker: no, I just tested with custom icons I have in my home directory and it works fine
<brando753>  mezquitale: I have already asked my queastion a long while ago and days past with no response ...
<ash30> ubottu how do I "unplug" that strange device on ehci which slows down my system by constant probing?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ash30> damn
<norbert> hi guys, i just downloaded and burned ubuntu on a cd
<Zenker> hmm, tats so strange, u have ubuntu 9.10 64bit installed on its own partition like me?
<apostacy> will try to bot from USB, thx
<mezquitale> !patience | brando753
<ubottu> brando753: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<norbert> it boots, but when any time i give install ubuntu it restarts
<norbert> why?
<brando753>  mezquitale: I have been here for 5 days
<trism> Zenker: not 64bit but otherwise the same
<mezquitale> brando753, try the forum, if no one answers in the forum - then file a bug report
<kothz> I can't see questions that happened before I logged in :) So, ask again... go to the forums...
<kothz> er, what he said
<barbarella> apostacy:ok
<ash30> kothz how do I unplug some not working device? Constant probing of it slows down the system.
<norbert> hi guys, i just downloaded and burned ubuntu on a cd
<norbert> it boots, but when any time i give install ubuntu it restarts
<norbert> why?
<kothz> ash30: is it being associated with a driver?
<ash30> norbert did you check disk integrity?
<Zenker> trism maybe im missing something, heres what i am doint, i am r-clickin on the application button. then clicking on edit menus, then i navigate to where say blender is, clicking on blender then on properties, then on the icon pic thats showin, navigating to the blender folder wthe icons (i even double checked to make sure theyre there) and it shows nothing
<ash30> kothz I don't know. It's sitting on ehci, so it's probably an integral webcam
<nigelnigel> in my vlc player i try to save a playlist to my desktop or my home folder, but after i click save nothing is saved
<Stargaze> how can I see if my CPU is 32 or 64 bit
<ZykoticK9> Stargaze, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<kothz> Integrated, maybe.  Integral?  Never. :) Webcams aren't that important. :)
<longcat> Hello.  Does anybody know why when I run vncserver and connect to it, the wrong letters are used when I type?
<Zenker> trism but if i create a launcher on the desktop the icons show just fine
<trism> Zenker: very odd, I am doing the exact same thing
<barbarella> ash30>:and the device is?! Do  you have more information about this device you're talking about?
<ash30> kothz integral, of course. Its constant probing slows down the system a lot, so I'd like to "unplug" it somehow
<ash30> barbarella where do I get info to identify the device?
<norbert> is that a problem if i try to boot the install in dual display mode?
<Stargaze> using cat /proc/cpuinfo, what line is important to see if my PC is 32 or 64 bit?
<barbarella> ash30:oeps...sory didn't read
<kothz> How do you know that ehci is trying to grab it?
<kothz> (sorry, to ash30)
<barbarella> ash30:a webcam is it?
<ZykoticK9> Stargaze, start with the "model name" then you can google if it's 64 or not, what is the model name?
<OerHeks> brando753, maybe this page is any help > see the parallel-part > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<ash30> kothz: used dmesg and it's logged
<nigelnigel> Stargaze there is prob an easier way but type this link in firefox to find if your comp is 32 or 64 whichever google selects is your cpu
<nigelnigel> Stargate http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html
<ZykoticK9> nigelnigel, if you install 32bit Ubuntu on a 64bit cpu that isn't going to help
<ash30> barbarella I'm not sure, but what else could... don't know
<trism> Zenker: did you create the menu entry yourself? if so it will probably be in ~/.local/share/applications named alacarte-something-something.desktop, and you could try editing that file directly to set the Icon location to an absolute path
<Zenker> trism yes
<barbarella> ash30:lsusb -vv
<acicula> ZykoticK9: its not going to hurt much either
<ash30> barbarella sure, I'm on it
<cheako> How can I get hald-addon-stor to leave /dev/hd{c,d} alone?
<barbarella> ash30:if it goes to fast try lsusb -vv |more
<Zenker> trism i installed blender 2.49 b by extracting it to a folder and tested it with the ./ command
<llutz> nigelnigel: that site reads user-agent info of the running system, not the cpu-status
<devdz> the boot loader of ubuntu gives you usualy 10 seconds to choose which OS you wana start with .. how can I make this timing much longer ?
<Zenker> i also cannot change the icon if i pin it to the panel
<ubuntu_> name
<nigelnigel> my vlc player for linux isnt saving my playlists when i try to
<awardedzero> hello room
<Stargaze> nice apparently /me has a 64 bit PC :)
<Zenker> awardedzero hi
<barbarella> nigelnigel:security issues?
<awardedzero> i installed java but websites say i dont have it installed how do i remedy this
<nigelnigel> barbarella i dont know im new to linux
<cheako> Now I understand why the performance of all my block devices is always so low.  It's all these daemons hammering them all the time.
<xangua> awardedzero: do you installed jre plugin¿¿
<ash30> barbarella that's a lot of stuff in lsusb output, what should I look at specifically?
<nigelnigel> barbarella but when i click save it seems to be approved then i check and no playlist has been saved
<Brandon__> Norbert?
<awardedzero> go to plug ins not there
<Sylphid|netbook> devdz, change "GRUB_TIMEOUT=" in /etc/default/grub and run 'update-grub' afterwards
<nigelnigel> anyone else had problems saving playlists with vlc on linux
<Brandon__> Norbert before you install Ubuntu you need to fix partitions
<awardedzero> when web site tells me in need to install plug ins it takes me to the plug ins i need to download it tells me that i already have them
<Sylphid|netbook> awardedzero, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<awardedzero> will try
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to install grub to boot up windows only?
<barbarella> ash30:depends on the device you are looking for, try to unplug everything and enable one by one, see what happens
<junaid> hi can someone help me? i have a problem
<EPAstor> mezquitale: So you want grub installed, but not linux?
<devdz> Sylphid|netbook, Thank you!
<nigelnigel> junaid we are all users like yourself just type your answer in is your best bet
<mezquitale> EPAstor,  I'll install ubuntu later, right now I restored my windows partition to a different drive and want to boot up to windows
<barbarella> nigelnigel:try to look at the vlc-log and see what is going wrong
<Brandon__> use Grub to boot into windows
<cheako> How can I tell what applications are using devkit-disks-daemon over dbus?
<ash30> barbarella but it's a laptop, there sit a lot of stuff on usb which cannot be unplugged. lsusb lists not only mouse and keyboard, but also bluetooth module, WiFi, webcam, empty hosts etc.
<junaid> my problem is that when watch anything on youtube using flash the video is choppy
<junaid> and there is lag in it
<junaid> i have a decent computer so i think it shudnt happen
<junaid> does anyone kno how i can fix this problem
<EPAstor> mezquitale: makes sense. Sorry, was just curious. Afraid I don't know how to install grub without a linux partition around... I believe it needs a /boot partition it can read, though I could be wrong.
<barbarella> ash30:so there is nothing on the usb ports, laptop hase some i think
<EPAstor> junaid: Bad news - Adobe (the people who make Flash) do a notoriously bad job of making their Linux version. Flash on Linux is always touchy. Good news - there are options. First, how did you install flash?
<ash30> mezquitale: using external harddrive or usb install won't help that?
<cheako> Killing hald-addon-stor* and devkit-disks-da* stopped every thing from pooling my Optical Drives...  This made them fast.
<nigelnigel> barbarella i have no clue how to read a log im new to linux and programing
<junaid> what i did was installed multiverse
<junaid> and i got flash with it
<nigelnigel> barbarella i guess my best bet is to just reinstall in with the synaptic manager
<Zenker> trism dang, how do i access root folders again?
<junaid> i tried installing it directly from fire fox too but same problem
<ash30> barbarella: so, now what? I'm confused.
<barbarella> nigelnigel:can you save it in /tmp and see what happens?
<EPAstor> junaid: Sure. So - you did this through Synaptic, or through Add/Remove, or through the Software Center?
<nigelnigel> barbarella save the playlist in tmp?
<junaid> i did it through software centre
<atila1> hey guys. I need some help to do my sound card run. anyone can help me?
<barbarella> nigelnigel:/tmp yes
<nigelnigel> barbarella k one sec thanks
<seanbrystone> Sorry bout all the joins/parts, i was in #freenode they were helping me find a server for my location :)
<EPAstor> junaid: There are three options in Software Centre - Adobe, Swfdec, and Gnash. Do you know which?
<junaid> i used adobe
<red> Heya, anyone got tips for this: I made a samba share folder, and added two symlinks there (different folders I want to appear at the share)
<red> now i can see the share perfectly from another pc, but the added symlink folders dont appear and if i manually type them into adress row it says access denied
<red> so its there but no rights
<norbert> guys, i am a web developer, do you recommend me to get started with ubuntu?
<EPAstor> junaid: Okay - you're using the official version. The bad news there is that that means there's probably not much we can do about it... many people have similar problems, and Adobe won't put much effort into fixing it. How much memory does your system have installed?
<Sylphid|netbook> red, what are the permissions of the directories you are symlinking to?
<EPAstor> atila1: What sound card do you have?
<red> rw for owner, read for other groups
<junaid> i have 2 GB ram and a AMD dual core
<red> hmm, i did not restart samba after creating the symlinks, ill  test if that helps
<red> no, that didnt help Sylphid|netbook
<red> any ideas?
<nigelnigel> barbarella i did and no playlist shows up in temp
<Brandon__> norbert before you install Ubuntu see this video how to do: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=8223
<nigelnigel> barbarella in tmp i mean
<EPAstor> junaid: Yeah... sounds like the computer's fine... Flash is generally just extremely bad on Linux, and Adobe isn't terribly helpful. Sorry... I'm out of ideas. Anyone else have ideas as to problems with choppy Flash video on YouTube?
<Sylphid|netbook> red, just making sure i got this right the originals have rw-r--r-- permissions?
<nijat11> hello=)
<norbert> hehe it is in greek
<junaid> thanks for your help EPAstor
<Brandon__> yes but it will helps you
<dlynes> EPAstor, Boot up windows
<red> Sylphid|netbook: yeah
<nijat11> today i start use ubuntu it is great OS
<barbarella> nigelnigel:going to try the same thing, a sec
<Brandon__> chose the first blue line
<nijat11> better than windows
<EPAstor> dlynes: Yeah, I was trying to suggest other options than that, but...
<norbert> but i don`t undrstand, not even where to click:P
<trism> Zenker: can you change the icons to anything else? (not something in the blender folder)
<red> sorry was wrong Sylphid|netbook
<red> Sylphid|netbook: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12288 2010-03-11 13:07 Red
<marijuana> nijat11: really?
<norbert> i installed ubuntu
<red> (Red is the folde rname)
<cheako> Killing hald-addon-stor* and devkit-disks-da* stopped every thing from pooling my Optical Drives...  This made them fast.
<nijat11> aha=)
<norbert> it was a bit freaky at the start
<devdz> mmm How I modify a specific line in a text file using shell ?
<norbert> but now its running
<junaid> do u think i could use wine and have firefox and flash there ?
<red> but iirc i did sudo chown red on the folders.
<cheako> How can I tell gnome-settings-daemon to stop trying to start and/or connect to pulseaudio?
<barbarella> red:try to make an other share
<Brandon__> to install chose the forst option
<marijuana> nijat11: u migrate from microsuck windoz to linux?
<norbert> just need to setup somehow the dual view with my 1280 * 1024 an 1920 * 1200 display
<norbert> dunno how
<Brandon__> first*
<Zenker> trism lemme try
<ala> xx
<nijat11> yes
<nigelnigel>  barbarella: nigelnigel:going to try the same thing, a sec is the last message i got if you sent another please repost thanks for the help
<dlynes> I've been trying to do a PXE boot install of Ubuntu Jaunty, and try as I might, I can't seem to get the GUI installed...it seems to want to install a stripped down version of Ubuntu with only a console for some reason
<red> Sylphid|netbook: i found something called wide links = no
<norbert> thanks Brandon__ its intstalled yet
<dlynes> Anyone have any suggestion on how to fix this for preseeding?
<sudobash> ati drivers cause my Ubuntu partition to crash every time I boot it up, sometimes it takes 20 minutes sometimes it an hour
<dlynes> I also can't seem to get it to autoaccept the default hostname
<sudobash> brand new laptop: gatway NV5378u
<rohithwiz23> How do I install my creative vf-0050 for Ubuntu 9.10??
<cheako> What's watershed?  Why does it run lvm?
<Zenker> trism i can if i use the default set, but not any of the ones in the blender folder or my custom set
<Brandon__> before you install it you must fix partitions
<dlynes> sudobash, ati drivers have always been mostly buggy on linux
<Bushido> always been fine for me.
<dlynes> sudobash, I find Nvidia works considerably better
<nijat11> i love linux=)
<Zenker> trism do you know where it stores the default set of icons?
<Bushido> ati doesn't support the new xserver, but the driver works fine (i have 4670)
<EPAstor> sudobash: Video drivers can be touchy... do you know which chipset the laptop uses?
<EPAstor> sudobash: Also, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Zenker> trism my first guess was to put my icons there
<rohithwiz23> How do I install my creative vf-0050 for Ubuntu 9.10??
<barbarella> nigelnigel:did it write the xml file?
<Zenker> trism ok theyre ni usr/share/pixmaps
<trism> Zenker: might be worth a shot, depends on your icon theme, mine is /usr/share/icons/Humanity, the default is /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<den> i want to write a script  to send a file.txt to an email with mailx command
<ala> I have a problem with the sound in Skype.
<ala> I have ubuntu 9.04 that I love
<ala> Help
<cheako> Is there a tool like ddrescue that would do multi-read and compare?
<rohithwiz23> How do I install my creative vf-0050 web camera for Ubuntu 9.10??
<edeca> cheako: Multi-read from what?
<norbert> how can i make the grub to disapear
<norbert> it is annoying that every time i need to press enter
<cheako> edeca: Optical media?
<sudobash> Ubuntu 9.10, AMD Athlon M300, chipset M880G, Vid: Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4200
<cheako> edeca: ...Would it matter?  Any block device would look the same... no?
<Zenker> trism dang permission denied again, i forgot how 2 get around this
<Zenker> trism i can view, but i cannot copy to that folder
<edeca> cheako: So you want to do multiple reads and check each pass?
<sudobash> I am having to run Windows 7 at the moment because the atheros AR5B93 wifi cuts out after 20 minutes in ubuntu and the ATI drivers cause red and white lines eventually on every boot: Ubuntu 9.10, AMD Athlon M300, chipset M880G, Vid: Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4200
<nigelnigel> barbarella id it write the xml file, i dont get what you mean by this
<edeca> cheako: I wonder if you can md5sum a block device.
<marijuana> guys... can u help me how to automatically remove an old software configuration and files leave behind after uninstallation process??
<blakkheim> sudobash: atheros has great linux support, but you can try blacklisting the kernel module and compiling madwifi
<acicula> marijuana: --purge
<barbarella> nigelnigel:try to save it as 3mu
<blakkheim> sudobash: ati on the other hand.. don't even bother
<acicula> marijuana: that will remove everything the package created, use with caution
<Sylphid|netbook> red, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4095531&postcount=10
<cheako> edeca: Pass?  Multi-reads of a single block.  Then you take the most popular value for each bit.
<nigelnigel> barbarella k one sec
<trism> Zenker: you can: gksudo nautilus /usr/share/pixmaps; then just drag and drop, just be careful
<barbarella> nigelnigel:oeps m3u
<red> oooh, thanks Sylphid|netbook
<red> would not have foud that on the forum in million years :)
<edeca> cheako: Ah, you are trying to rescue something?  I've only ever used ddrescue for that (or EAC on Windows, but that's for audio)
<red> now all there is to figure out is how to fix permissions for my external HD
<red> for some reason chowing it doesnt work at all
<nigelnigel> barbarella still nothing
<barbarella> red:ntfs?
<red> yeah
<red> no error, seems like it does it, but wont affect
<barbarella> red:ok
<longcat> is there a way to get wireless up and running when ubuntu boots without having to auto-login?
<red> all my other ntfs partitions get chowned ok
<red> barbarella: you familiar with the issue?
<longcat> or log in manually
<Myxb> hi! where do i setup how often rsyslogd writes to disk? here is accesses disk about every 3-4 sec. anyone?
<barbarella> red:yes
<cheako> edeca: Yes, I'm using ddrescue.
<red> i've like tried to figure it out for hours one day nott long ago
<rohithwiz23> How do I install my creative vf-0050 web camera for Ubuntu 9.10?
<barbarella> red:yes
<red> barbarella: may I open a /query with you?
<barbarella> red:ok
<sudobash> so what with ATI I can't use my laptop on Linux/BSD without it crashing?
<dlynes> Is there a better place to ask about preseeding issues?
<sudobash> why can't there be open source ati drivers?
<nigelnigel> i've tried saving a playlist with vlc in ubuntu it saves and seems to approve it
<nigelnigel> but when i look nothing is there in the folder
<lekefly> anyone got a link to a good web proxy?
<seanbrystone> !tor | lekefly
<ubottu> lekefly: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<seanbrystone> oh gee
<seanbrystone> !info Tor
<lekefly> seanbrystone: was thinking in browser:p
<blakkheim> sudobash: because ati is the enemy of your freedom
<seanbrystone> yeah epic fail there :)
<ubottu> Package Tor does not exist in karmic
<sudobash> AMD is evil too then no?
<dlynes> !info preseed
<ubottu> Package preseed does not exist in karmic
<sudobash> intel is any better?
<blakkheim> sudobash: yes
<longcat> uh at leat nvidia's drivers work, and even on stuff like solaris they work
<longcat> what more could you want
<blakkheim> sudobash: intel cpus are faster than amds and intel's graphics chipsets work great in linux
<sudobash> yeah no doubt I love Nvidia but I figured ATi since they are owned by AMD would be doing better than this
<blakkheim> sudobash: although if you want gaming or 3d stuff, get nvidia, who also has good linux support
<Zenker> trism nope, didnt work i must be missing something here, hmmm
<trism> Zenker: if that isn't working, there must be something wrong with the icons, what format are they in?
<dlynes> amd bought ati?
<Brandon__> Intel works great with all UnixOS
<acicula> sudobash: better is relative, buy for what you need at a price you can afford
<dlynes> I thought it was just a working business relationship?
<acicula> dlynes: ati is owned by amd
<Zenker> trism good question, the ones i made are both png and ico for windows
<longcat> that's a relationship
<acicula> dlynes: you can look it up
<sudobash> I just liked the laptop a lot it was the best deal around and I always though intel integrated graphics sucked
<dlynes> acicula, it never used to be...amd's american, and ati was canadian
<frankS2> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth0:0 -j ACCEPT
<Zenker> trism but the ones in the blender folder are the ones they made
<frankS2> how can i make that possible?
<dlynes> weird
<acicula> dlynes: afaik amd is based in germany mostly these days?
<NoOutlet> Hey all. I've been trying unsuccessfully to get my microphone input to work in Ubuntu. I've got a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum SB0240P.
<trism> Zenker: yeah the ico won't work, but I don't see why the png doesn't
<Zenker> trism oh, and i even tried to navagate to that folder, and none of the icons showed up there..thats why i know  i must be missing somethin
<dlynes> acicula, wow...huge change...they used to be in Mississauga
<acicula> dlynes: well ati and amd are multinationals so they are all over
<Zenker> trism idk, im getting frustrated, it should be easier then this im gonna have to revisit this later when im not such a noob
<dlynes> I guess the whole concept of preseeding is not that popular?
<Zenker> its only my 2nd week messin with ubuntu AND linux :)
<NoOutlet> Zenker, you're trying to make an icon?
<Zenker> trism thank you for trying to help me though, i did learn a few things
<sudobash> well I guess I am going to try FreeBSD and see if that works
<trism> Zenker: you're welcome, hope you figure it out
<Zenker> NoOutlet i know how to make icons, but i cant seem to change the icons under the application menus
<dlynes> Zenker, menu editor (System->Preferences->Main Menu
<rohithwiz23> How do I install my creative vf-0050 web camera for Ubuntu 9.10?
<Zenker> dlynes i know how to do it, i can only choose from the default set that installed with ubuntu
<alzamabar> !!PLEASE HELP!! I installed Windows 7 and now my grub has disappeared
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> !grub | alzamabar:
<ubottu> alzamabar:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<NoOutlet> You mean, the icons for "Accessories", "Games", "Graphics", etc?
<norbi> guys, i need help
<norbi> i have to displays
<acicula> rohithwiz23: as in access the disk in the camera?
<norbi> but ubuntu does`t seeing any of them
<freeman> want to launch a .sh file at start up. Ubuntu tutorials are not working. The program is cronometer, can an ubuntu ninja check this out and tell me what I need to do to launch this at start ?
<acicula> !upstart | freeman
<ubottu> freeman: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rohithwiz23> acicula: Its a web cam.. it has no disc
<NoOutlet> Zenker, You mean, the icons for "Accessories", "Games", "Graphics", etc?
<longcat> event driven init model, sounds kinda like SMF
<freeman> Yeah I followed the instructions on that carefully, I'm doing something wrong
<dlynes> Zenker, have you tried installing the following packages:  gnome-extra-icons, gnome-themes-extra, gnome-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-nuovo, gnome-icon-theme-suede?
<acicula> rohithwiz23: type gstreamer-properties and switch to video, any video?
<Zenker> NoOutlet correct, i installed blender 2.49 b by extracting it to a folder into my home folder, it has a set of icons, and they do not show up in the icon browser (even if i navagate to that folder)
<acicula> gstreamer-properties in a console
<freeman> I need somebody to specifically tell me what command line I need to input in the start up field
<dlynes> Zenker, those should give you more icons
<rohithwiz23> acicula: Into the terminal?
<Zenker> ty i will deff get those
<abir> #xubuntu
<longcat> LOL
<acicula> rohithwiz23: yup
<dlynes> Zenker, there's probably some additional icon sets for ubuntu, but I'm not on ubuntu right now, so I can't tell you offhand
<den> how can i run bourne shell in  ubuntu?
<rohithwiz23> acicula: Hey got a video from the second test button
<den> how can i run bourne shell in  ubuntu?
<acicula> rohithwiz23: then it is working
<NoOutlet> Okay, Zenker, do you have .svg files for these icons?
<Zenker> dlynes are the gnome-extra-icons in the software center or do i just sudo apt-get or how?
<acicula> the sh shell den ?
<den> ye
<Zenker> NoOutlet no i dont think so
<acicula> just type sh in a console
<rohithwiz23> acicula: I want it to work w/ Xsane image scanner
<NoOutlet> Let me try something.
<dlynes> Zenker, you can do "sudo apt-cache search icon | grep -i gnome" to see what's available, and then sudo apt-get install them
<acicula> rohithwiz23: i dont know anything about Xsane
<den> why setenv command is not found?
<LinuxGuy2009> I recorded a webcam video that is 7min long and 100MB. I recorded with cheese and the resolution I used was 800x600. I waited for it to upload to YouTube but had to cancel cause it was past an hour for uploading it. Are there any webcam recording apps that allow you to choose res, bitrate and codec and all that good stuff and that actually works?
<dlynes> den, remove the symbolic link at /bin/sh and make it point at /bin/bash instead
<norbi> how can i run a .run file???
<dlynes> den, bash will then run in bourne shell compatible mode, but it's not 100% bourne compatible
<NoOutlet> Ok, you've got pngs, Zenker?
<Zenker> dlynes thank you i found them :)
<NoOutlet> Aw man...
<Zenker> yes they are pngs
<norbi> guys please answer pls
<norbi> how can i run a .run file
<acicula> norbi: make it executable
<den> dlynes can u tell me the commandS?
<norbi> and how?
<LinuxGuy2009> norbi: sudo sh filename.run
<norbi> i just installed ubuntu
<aptget> υπάρχει Ελληνας εδώ;
<acicula> norbi: chmod +x file && ./file
<norbi> need nvidia driver
<dlynes> norbi, before you make it executable, what exactly is it?
<den> egw
<dlynes> norbi, or do you even know?
<norbi> i dont even know what the hell this
<kostkon> !gr | aptget
<ubottu> aptget: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<acicula> norbi: use the provided nvidia driver, running the binary package from nvidia will hose your system
<acicula> norbi: or whatever nvidia driver is packaged in the repo
<LinuxGuy2009> norbi: sudo sh filename.run thats how you run it.
<dlynes> norbi, i wouldn't suggest running it as an executable if you don't know what it is
<cheako> How can I tell gnome-settings-daemon to stop trying to start and/or connect to pulseaudio?
<norbi> it is a driver from nvidia.com
<lekefly> Is it regular that extertnal drives got SATA weireing? or do they just use IDE?
<norbi> it opens in gedit
<norbi> even if im writing in terminal sudo sh ...
<Zenker> NoOutlet i will be awk for about 5 mins (potty break)
<cheako> How can I change the sound system in gnome?
<NoOutlet> Well, you can right click on "Applications" select "Edit Menus", click on the menu whose icon you'd like to change, click Properties, click on the large icon on the left. That will show you the icons you can choose from in the default folder for Application icons. However, you can type in the address of any .png file you have and then choose that.
<LinuxGuy2009> lekefly: if its an eSATA drive then yes it will be sata. IDE ain sued so much anymore.
<NoOutlet> Well, when you come back, read that.
<acicula> norbi: chmod +x in a console then you can execute it or rightclick the file in nautilus and select the execute bit and double click. But to install the drivers you need root access, and it is really really not advisable to install nvidia drivers this way
<LinuxGuy2009> cheako: Preferences, sound.
<robert__> i installed my broadcom b43 wireless driver just fine but its not letting me install the broadcom sta one
<cheako> LinuxGuy2009: Won't load... waiting for sound system.
<robert__> i click activate, password, and nothing
<lekefly> LinuxGuy2009: its only got firewire 800 and usb.. thinking of taking the drive out..
<robert__> it acts like its loading stuff but does nothing
<norbi> then can you tell me please how to install it? this is not to userfriendly
<acicula> norbi: have you tried enabling the binary drivers via system->administration->hardware drivers
<norbi> *too
<robert__> does anyone know how to enable broadcom sta wireless driver?
<LinuxGuy2009> lekefly: Maybe use the command line to find the drive model and look online to see.
<acicula> norbi: ubuntu comes with the drivers, no need to fetch your own from a website, in principle anyway
<norbi> my hardware drivers list are empty
<norbi> is nothing there
<acicula> norbi: what kind of nvidia card do you have
<norbi> 7 series
<norbi> don`t exactly know
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Should be in the hardware drivers dialog window. I have a BCM4312 and thats what I used.
<norbi> 7200 gs
<norbi> or something from 7 series
<kovacevic> holaaaaa desde Peru!!!
<kothz> I just installed a fresh ubuntu netbook remix (v9.10).  Turned on advanced desktop effects (compiz); installed CCSM; increased the number of desktops to 4; turned on the cube & rotate cube; turned on wallpapers; specified 4 background images; and made sure that apps>nautilus>show desktop was disabled in gconf-editor.  No background images appeared save for the original brown ubuntu one. ...
<kovacevic> alguien de CHiclayo?
<kothz> ...Switched to desktop wall.  Same issue.  Any thoughts?
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, but what do i do when i click activate and the b43 does fine and the sta nothing?
<kovacevic> soy nuevo
<alzamabar> !!HELP PLEASE!! Following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub doesn't work for me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i find the keyid of a particular user using gpg
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: You dont need the b43 most of the time I dont think. Try the STA by itself first.
<norbi> so lets try againg please
<norbi> here in hardware drivers are nothing listed and nothing that can be enabled
<acicula> norbi: yeah im looking
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Which model card is it? Its not a 4312 is it?
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, i removed it and the other one still won't activate
<lekefly> LinuxGuy2009: think its this one.. http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=322613&view=detailed#ProductTabs
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, i don't know
<acicula> norbi: 7900gtx/
<acicula> ?
<lekefly> i dont see anything of what interface it uses inside..
<Bisu[Shield]> hello
<norbi> no it is not 7900 gtx
<alzamabar> Can somebody help with an installation please?
<robert__> its a dell inspiron 1545
<ash30> Got a problem with Acer Aspire 5670 laptop on ubuntu 9.10: it's lagging a lot (not like in previous distros I tried). Checked via dmesg, it keeps cycling through probing, turning on and off some device on ehci_hcd. Can anybody help with that?
<norbi> it is gs and something smaller than 7900
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: sudo lshw -C lan
<acicula> norbi: k
<acicula> norbi: you need to install an older version probably(if at all) from the ubuntu repository, just not sure on which one you need
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, it is 4312 yes
<norbi> it asking that to disable the x server, what is that ? the GUI interface?
<norbi> i mean the downloaded version. ..
<norbi> .run
<acicula> yeah
<acicula> norbi: again dont use that, it will break your system pretty badly
<norbi> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> lekefly: Really no way to tell from those specs or just by looking at it. It could be PATA or SATA. Who knows.
<norbi> i cant understand why it will
<norbi> if it will then i dont know what to say ...
<alzamabar> !!PLEASE HELP!! I need to recreate a MBR
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> norbi: because it disregards the package management and blatently overwrites any files it wants to
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: I have the BCM4312 in my Dell Mini 10v and I run 9.04, only need the STA only.
<ash30> Got a problem with Acer Aspire 5670 laptop on ubuntu 9.10: it's lagging a lot. Checked via dmesg, it keeps cycling through probing, turning on and off some device on ehci_hcd. Can anybody help with that?
<acicula> norbi: so it may break any configuration programs or future upgrades
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, how do i get it activated?
<logistic> anyone play openarena?
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Did you deactivate b43 first?
<alzamabar> PLEASE HELP. I'm facing problems with an installation and I need to reinstall the MBR
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, yes i did
<norbi> ok, im trying to give a chance to this, i would really like to use ubuntu, but it is hard like hell for the first time :)
<norbi> it looks very unstable
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Try rebooting and try to do the STA by itself. You running 9.10?
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, yes
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, i'll try that thanks might brb
<blakkheim> norbi: ubuntu is actually extremely easy and requires almost no knowledge to setup and use
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: ok
<acicula> norbi: if this is a new install did you update it yet?
<kothz> ash30: can you throw up a pastebin of the dmesg output showing the on/off transactions?
<ash30> alzamabar: so recreate it. Third party tools might help it.
<norbi> now it finished updating
<norbi> requires a restart
<ash30> kothz: I haven't tried it before, how is it done?
<acicula> norbi: try that first and then retry enabling the hardware driver
<alzamabar> ash30: if I knew how to do it I would have already done it. Anything to suggest? I'm following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub but the output is different for me
<norbi> i`ll be back in a moment to tickle you guys :p
<kothz> basically, in a terminal window, dmesg, then copy that... go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste it :)
<alzamabar> ash30: Especially if I run ls /media/[my-media-label] I don't see the kind of files shown on the website, but rather the disk where I've got Ubuntu installed
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, still the same
<trism> alzamabar: is this with grub2 (ubuntu 9.10) if so, this method works https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<alzamabar> trism: Yes, it's with GRUB2, Ubuntu 9.10
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: It may be a bug in 9.10. I dropped it and went back to 9.04 cause of all the crap I had to deal with in 9.10. Works fine in 9.04.
<Dantonic> Hello, I cannot see my ubuntu machine on the network.  It is not in the router's DHCP Client's table list, and I also cannot see it from my windows laptop.  Samba is installed on the ubuntu machine.  Any idea why?
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, it worked fine in the current lucid
<ash30> kothz: done, now what?
<kothz> paste the URL :)
<nashenas> why the ubuntu channels LOG is in goole and search engines ??? it not need. I want nobody see my text from google
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Well lucid isnt karmic. Karmic was buggy as hell.
<nashenas> everybody serch my nick name
<nashenas> can see everything is wrote
<NoOutlet> Zenker, are you back? Have you tried my advice?
<nashenas> it's my rights
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, can you believe the current lucid is less buggy than the karmic final product?
<nashenas> and why ubuntu publish them over the net?
<jrib> nashenas: this channel is logged, don't say anything you don't want the world to know
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, you reckon an update would help?
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Yes because lucid is on it sway to be the next LTS it needs to be more stable.
<claptrap> robert__: Is it realy?
<ash30> kothz: here you are http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/252rzrJm
<nashenas> jrib: why don't you said it before ?
<kothz> nashenas: Well, it's your right to suffer in silence should you choose :) but if you're here for help, your problems help others :)
<jrib> nashenas: read the topic
<robert__> oh speaking of which the current lucid looks a lot better, no default brown its orange, purple, and gray
<nashenas> before I say or asked something in my native channel from everyone ?
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Karmic was crammed full of new things that made it unpredicatble. But thats so they could work the bugs out for LTS.
<robert__> and someone is probably about to scream offtopic so i'll shut up now lol
<alzamabar> trism: http://pastebin.com/Yt7vpGb8
<kovacevic> bye
<meowbuntu> wow
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, oh i see that makes sense
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Are the window buttons on the left side now like they talked about?
<nashenas> are there anyway to clear my own logs ?
<robert__> also they got money from yahoo to have yahoo as the default search on the home page
<kothz> ash30: thanks :) if you type 'lsmod' do you see vc032x listed?
<jrib> nashenas: not the public logs, no
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, Howdy,
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, yes and the x is red
<LinuxGuy2009> hmm cool
<nashenas> jrib: in my native channel ?
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, and the terminal box is purple and transparent
<claptrap> Am I the only one who thinks that is the stupidest decision ever? lol.
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, hi ?
<claptrap> The buttons on the left, I mean.
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__:  Funny the purple.
<acicula> nashenas: if you own a channel you can prevent logging
<trism> alzamabar: you don't need the installing section, you need the recover from livecd section near the bottom
<jrib> nashenas: what do you mean by "native channel"?
<norbert> guys im back
<norbert> but from my laptop
<norbert> and using win 7 because ubuntu wont start up
<hareldvd> I want to thank you again for the SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE variable. It works great.
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, so you'd recommend goin back to 9.04 or 10.04 instead of stayin here? lol
<norbert> after the update it restarts again again again again
<norbert> again
<norbert> again
<FloodBot2> norbert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norbert> it is annoying
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, or should i try system update
<LinuxGuy2009> Well I guess if there is no good solution for video recording and editing then I guess I have 2 choices buy a camcorder or Windows 7.
<nashenas> jrib: I said in pm
<claptrap> I'm too scared to try an alpha Linux install. qq
<kothz> I'd be scared to own an Alpha these days :)
<hareldvd> ZykoticK9, I want to thank you again for the SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE variable. It works great.
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: You can do whatever you want. Im on 9.04 till 10.04 LTS comes out. I'm staying the hell away from the Koala.
<robert__> claptrap, it will be beta at the end of this month or early next month i think
<hareldvd> Have to go.
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: He bites.
<claptrap> robert__: Yeah, beta I'm a little less scared of.
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, haha funny one
<claptrap> robert__: Been keeping an eye on the roadmap~
<ZykoticK9> hareldvd, glad it's working!
<hareldvd> Thanks man.
<ddrj> wait
<robert__> claptrap, its almost beta so thats good. after alpha 4 is usually pretty stable
<ddrj> what's wrong with 9.10 ?
<ash30> alzamabar: sorry, haven't realize the task before. You don't have to use 3rd party utils. There are simpler ways, just check ubuntu help site, and look for installation procedures description. You'd probably have to reinstall GRUB from some external source, like a flash drive distribution.
<norbert> it is a big shit
<ddrj> 9.10 = koala right ?
<JEEBsv> yeah
<robert__> yep
<ash30> kothz: nope, it's not there
<JEEBsv> personally I had no problems with it
<ddrj> shit i just got it last night x(
<claptrap> The Koala of Ultimate Karma.
<bazhang> norbert, watch the language ddrj you too
<LinuxGuy2009> ultimate failure on my machine
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, do you think system update might help or am i wasting my time? lol
<norbert> im goingto explode here with koala
<robert__> oh i think kinky koala sounds better lol
<ddrj> a lot of people have problems with 9.10? if so i can go to 9.04, i can just redownload it
<jrib> ddrj: 9.10 is the latest stable release of ubuntu
<ddrj> ahhh ok
<jrib> ddrj: do you have any problem with it?
<norbert> i used ubuntu just for a single boot
<claptrap> "Stable" being something of an opinion.
<robert__> honestly 9.04 is the best distro ever imo
<norbert> that was it
<ddrj> i haven't installed it yet jrip
<Nollog> Windows drivers didn't fix it either, going to try desktop ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: I had all current updates last week for Koala and didnt fix a darn thing. Wouldnt even boot up cause of a bas swap space right after a clean install and updates installed.
<norbert> a big one boot, when even a simple driver canot be installed
<jrib> claptrap: "stable" as in no unecessary updates...
<norbert> now it doesnt boots up
<jrib> !enter | norbert
<ubottu> norbert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norbert> what the hell is wrong with this
<LinuxGuy2009> robert__: Among 5-10 other critical bugs.
<ash30> kothz: wait, it's right there as "gspca_vc032x"
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, did you have a support question?
<kothz> ash30: try adding 'blacklist gspca' and 'blacklist vc032x' to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and reboot when you have a chance
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, if lucid is as good as it is good looking it should be pretty awesome. except the gray, it needs a different border color
<jrib> ddrj: 9.10 is the version you should install, come back if you have any issues of course :)
<ddrj> hehehe ok, i'll just install 9.10 then
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: No I dont need your help.
<robert__> LinuxGuy2009, oh, well thanks anyhow. i'm dumping kinky koala right this second lol
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: No thanks. I cant help people there.
<ash30> kothz: would you remind me which text editor gnome uses? Is it "sudo gedit *" or smth?
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, I have seen no evidence of help.
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Good for you.
<robert__> bazhang, he helped me
<Semitones> is there an aptitude equivalent for sudo apt-get auto-remove?
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: this channel is just for support (because it's really busy).  So you can help people here and chat at the same time in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<claptrap> bazhang: I dare say you haven't been paying much attention~
<kothz> ash30: I'm oldschool... sudo vi... :)
<robert__> bazhang, he also helped me realize i need to dump kinky koala and go either forward or backward
<norbert> guys what can i do now
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: No thanks Im helping people here. Thanks anyways.
<kothz> I just installed a fresh ubuntu netbook remix (v9.10). Turned on advanced desktop effects (compiz); installed CCSM; increased the number of desktops to 4; turned on the cube & rotate cube; turned on wallpapers; specified 4 background images; and made sure that apps>nautilus>show desktop was disabled in gconf-editor. No background images appeared save for the original brown ubuntu one...
<norbert> ???
<bazhang> robert__, its karmic koala
<robert__> bazhang, i know that lol
<norbert> im staying here looking at the black screen
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: that's fine.  But move the non-support talk to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Let's move on...
<norbert> it looks like windows blue screen
<LinuxGuy2009>  jrib: Theres been no off-topic thanks.
<kothz> It exhibits the same lack of backgroundy goodness with 'desktop wall'.  Any thoughts?
<ash30> kothz: that' fine, thank you very much. I'll try your advice and report back later.
<LinuxGuy2009> Semitones: Move down to the section of packages that are not installed and select purge from the menu.
<mneptok> LinuxGuy2009: aptitude has a menu? you sure?
<jrib> Semitones: aptitude does that automatically when you remove a package
<LinuxGuy2009> Semitones: CTL+T in aptitude brings down the menu. Yes.
<norbert> why at the boothing this is restarting?? somebody knows the answer??
<alzamabar> trism: It worked like a clock, thanks.
<norbert> oh god
<jrib> norbert: what?  rephrase your question
<Semitones> jrib, alright, because I just uninstalled xubuntu-desktop, and I'd like it to remove thurnar, etc
<daniskami> mneptok: aptitude also has a curses-interface
<norbert> it restarts at booting
<trism> alzamabar: excellent!
<jrib> Semitones: aptitude will only know what to do if you also installed the package using aptitude I believe
<LinuxGuy2009>  Semitones: then just "sudo apt-get remove thunar"
<mneptok> daniskami: yeah, wouldn't know. i use apt exclusively.
<LinuxGuy2009>  Semitones: You can remove unneeded packages with "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<MgMt> Couldn't open "/home/andy/.config/transmission/lock": Permission denied    <---- what does that mean?
<Semitones> jrib, ah ok. I'll just use apt-get to autoremove them -- I think I installed it with synaptic or apt-get
<jrib> Semitones: k
<daniskami> mneptok: oh, you can actually use aptitude with basically the same command-line options as apt-get, so I've been using only aptitude recently :)
<claptrap> MgMt: "Permission denied" usually means you need to sudo your command, in my experience.
<LinuxGuy2009> Semitones: They can all be used interchangably they all do the same stuff in different ways.
<jrib> MgMt: means you probably ran stuff with sudo when you shouldn't have.  What does this return: ls -ld /home/andy/.config/transmission/lock
<MgMt> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-03-11 20:21 /home/andy/.config/transmission/lock
<redlance> Is there a better channel to discuss backup technologies?
<jrib> MgMt: so, have you been running transmission with sudo for some reason?
<LinuxGuy2009> redlance: Clonezilla
<kothz> MgMt: that makes sense... if you're trying to write to the files, and you're not root (not sudo'ed), you're out of luck :)
<jrib> !backups > redlance
<ubottu> redlance, please see my private message
<MgMt> it wouldnt let me save torrents to a diff partition  cuz of "permissions" so i sudo'd the crap out of it
<mneptok> redlance: backup in which sense? making a bit-for-bit copy of a volume/partition, or backing up your files?
<kothz> I just installed a fresh ubuntu netbook remix (v9.10). Turned on advanced desktop effects (compiz); installed CCSM; increased the number of desktops to 4; turned on the cube & rotate cube; turned on wallpapers; specified 4 background images; and made sure that apps>nautilus>show desktop was disabled in gconf-editor. No background images appeared save for the original brown ubuntu one......
<kothz> ...desktop wall also suffers the same lack of backgrounds... any thoughts?
<jrib> MgMt: that's why.  chown the files back to your user.  After that transmission should work fine.  Instead of using sudo, solve the actual permissions issue you had
<jcg> I just setup a 9.10 server.  Font encoding is utf-8. How do I change the encoding so colon will show as a colon and not a small diamond?
<gloom> MgMt, sudo chown andy:users ~/.config/transmission/lock
<redlance> I meant hardware technologies, like cd-rom or tape or raid...
<fofos> hello guys i am newbie and i am trying to send and receive files from my mobile i am using debian ubuntu and toshiba laptop can someone help me pls ?  isearch all over the net and google too i can get it fixed
<LinuxGuy2009> kothz: You trying to cycle wallpapers?
<gloom> MgMt, sudo chown andy:andy ~/.config/transmission/lock  BETTER!
<bazhang> fofos, debian?
<kothz> linuxguy2009: yeah, to set up a different wallpaper for each desktop face
<fofos> gnome i mean sry
<jrib> gloom: ^u yeah :)
<claptrap> What does the -r flag on chown do? I see it on pretty much every website that tells me to chown something.
<kothz> I just feel like I'm missing something basic :) it's worked on every other installation of ubuntu I've done :)
<fofos> bazhang gnome ubuntu 9.10
<LinuxGuy2009> kothz: Oh I dont know anything about that, but package called "drapes" can do that but it shows up on all desktops.
<jrib> MgMt: you probably want to check the ownership on any other files that exist in transmission's config directory too
<jrib> claptrap: recursive
<ZykoticK9> claptrap, recursive, meaning everything under that point as well
<LinuxGuy2009>  kothz: 9.10?
<kothz> -R is recursive... does it work with -r too?
<claptrap> jrib, ZykoticK9 : Got it, thanks.
<kothz> LinuxGuy2009: Yup
<MgMt> jrib how do i do that?
<LinuxGuy2009>  kothz: Doesnt suprise me at all.
<kernel> hey
<jrib> MgMt: one way: find ~/.config/transmission ! -user andy
<kernel> lorenzo
<Varia> is there a way to make tomboy run programs
<kernel> alguien habla español
<jrib> !es | kernel
<ubottu> kernel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mneptok> kernel: Ingles solamente aqui.
<bazhang> kernel, /join #ubuntu-es
<Varia> if i wanted to say have tomboy open the calulator on a click of the link?
<LinuxGuy2009> Varia: You mean to schedule program executions?
<fofos> hello guys i am newbie and i am trying to send and receive files from my mobile i am using gnome ubuntu 9.10 and toshiba laptop can someone help me pls ?  isearch all over the net and google too i can get it fixed
<ash30> kothz: man, are you still here? it's working! you're fantastic, you're a wizard, thank you very much for help. She's flying now, no lag at all. I still wonder what was that though... but nevermind for now.
<Varia> no i want to click on a link to a executable and have it open
<MgMt> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> Varia: Put a launcher on desktop or panel. Problem solved.
<kothz> ash30: basically a driver was misbehaving... you just told the OS not to load it... glad to help...
<Varia> hahaha not quite the answer i was looking for...
<Varia> but thanks
<redlance> LinuxGuy2009, jrib, ubottu, and mneptok, I meant hardware solutions...but thansk!
<mneptok> kothz: i've never seen any functionality in GNOME to allow different backgrounds per workspace
<jcg> I just setup a 9.10 server.  Font encoding is utf-8. How do I change the encoding so colon will show as a colon and not a small diamond?
<kothz> mneptok: I use it on my big box all the time :) Compiz + CCSM + Wallpapers
<LinuxGuy2009> redlance: Why are you referencing my name. I dont know who you are.
<Varia> it links to directories and text files and opens them i was curious to see if anyone had gotten an executable to load from it.
<fofos> hello guys i am newbie and i am trying to send and receive files from my mobile i am using gnome ubuntu 9.10 and toshiba laptop can someone help me pls ?  isearch all over the net and google too i can get it fixed can someone help me pls?
<MgMt> jrib would sudoing transmission cause a blank screen/kernel panic or something of that nature?
<redlance> LinuxGuy2009, Because you told me to checkout Clonezilla
<LinuxGuy2009> Varia: Make a link to a binary and try it.
<LinuxGuy2009> redlance: What do you mean you want a hardware solution. Buy an external hard drive and use Clonezilla. Theres a great solution.
<Varia> it says that there is no pogram associated with it ... its odd
<mneptok> kothz: yes, but Compiz != GNOME. not every GNOME User can run Compiz
<LinuxGuy2009> Varia: Sounds like it can only open files created with applications only.
<kothz> mneptok: I understand that, but I can. :)
<Varia> that would be a great addon though i wonder who i can contact about that
<Ardethian> I just installed Ubuntu, configured it, installed my graphics card, my sound card, set up my interwebz connection, and all that in the 1st time installing linux.
<Ardethian> I'm so proud of myself right now.
<owenm> Possibly silly question! I've installed postgresql-8.3, which depends on libldap-2.4-2. The same server runs a built by-hand OpenLDAP 2.4.21 server... as a result, it looks like postgresql is picking up on the more recent libldap libraries from my local install. Since Postgresql was built against a certain version of LDAP library, I *don't* want this to happen, right?
<LinuxGuy2009> Varia: Check the Help-> About menu for an email address.
<Varia> thanks linuxguy :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Varia: Sure
<jcg> I just setup a 9.10 server.  Font encoding is utf-8. How do I change the encoding so colon will show as a colon and not a small diamond?
<Guest80488> ok
<mneptok> Varia: http://live.gnome.org/Tomboy/PlaceForNewIdeas
<melodie_> bonne nuit
<Varia> nice link thank you too
<jcg> I just setup a 9.10 server.  Font encoding is utf-8. How do I change the encoding so colon will show as a colon and not a small diamond?
<linxeh> jcg: in what?
<mneptok> jcg: where does it appear like that? a local console, or remote?
<gloom> jcg, graphical environment or console?
<jcg> mneptok, local console and in vi
<gloom> :D
<jcg> gloom, console
<linxeh> jcg: so just typing a : at bash gives you a small diamond ?
<jrib> MgMt: no
<mhall119|work> anyone know the minimum requirements to install 9.10 from the alternate CD?
<LinuxGuy2009> jcg: Checked your locale settings?
<jcg> linxeh, yes
<linxeh> mhall119|work: I've got it on a 512mb p4 2ghz system - which is the least I'd want to be subjected to
<jcg> LinuxGuy2009, no .. where do I do that, pls?
<LinuxGuy2009> jcg: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Nollog> Anybody here have an intel 4965 AGN working under linux?
<jcg> LinuxGuy2009, ty, will try that
<acicula> mhall119|work: 1Ghz/256Mb is pretty much minimal to be practical
<gloom> Nollog, I do.It works OOT. What's up?
<LinuxGuy2009> jcg: cool
<kothz> Here's an opinion type question: Separate partition for /home?  Say, 50G for /, 4G for swap, and 200G for /home?  Or is it just a useless segregation of space?  (Makes for easier upgrades, I think...)
<acicula> though im sure you can still get it to boot on a p60
<dogge10> hey, how does copy and paste from putty works on ubuntu?
<dogge10> (karmic koala)
<acicula> kothz: seems sane, make swap a bit bigger(2X), yes to easier upgrading
<LinuxGuy2009> kothz: Seperate home is good cause if you reinstall then it wont get overwrote with the new OS install etc.
<mneptok> kothz: 50GB for / is way too much, unless you plan on doing something scary.
<bazhang> kothz, its a very good option, in case something goes wrong, or you wish to fresh install, home is protected
<Nollog> gloom: How? Mine will either do nothing (spin in circles in the nm) when trying to connect to an unencrypted network, or ask over and over for WEP/WPA key.
<mneptok> kothz: desktop or laptop?
<kothz> mneptok: laptop
<kothz> mneptok: well, netbook
<kothz> thanks all btw :)
<mneptok> kothz: how much physical memory?
<kothz> 2g
<linxeh> kothz: it depends
<redlance> What is the shelf life of the data stored on a hard drive?
<acicula> kothz: then the 4G of swap is enough
<gloom> jcg, before reconfiguring locales, I think you need to edit the locales config file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400991
<LinuxGuy2009> redlance: Until the drive dies.
<kothz> redlance: depends on whether you leave the hard drive on the shelf :)
<linxeh> kothz: I normally do about 15GB for /, some swap, and then rest on home and /data
<acicula> redlance: indefinite in principle
<mneptok> kothz: ever plan on upgrading the memory? if not 2.5GB swap should be fine.
<gloom> Nollog, ubuntu 9.10?
<jcg> gloom,  that may be, as the reconfigure only checked for updates
<Nollog> gloom: yea, tried both netbook and desktop versions now.
<nh2> I read about "newforms", is that already the default "forms" in django 1.1?
<redlance> Ok, thanks guys
<mneptok> kothz: in order to suspend or hibernate, you need to dump the contents of physical memory to swap. so swap should be slightly more than total physical RAM.
<gloom> Nollog, using the stock kernel?
<nh2> Nollog: what's your wifi problem?
<kothz> I've tried shaking the "Thou shalt create 7 slices" a la old school Solaris... it's hard sometimes :)
<kothz> mneptok: oo good point
<Nollog> gloom: I'm trying the desktop version just off the live cd right now, but netbook version had the same problem installed.
<hmw> My PC just shut down due to temperature problems. I'd expected a fsck on boot, but nothing happened. What should I do now?
<nh2> Nollog: whatever it is, please tell me if its like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/528161
<Nollog> nh2: wifi card sees networks etc., but won't connect.
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Your having wifi issues? Are you trying to connect to your own router?
<hmw> Oops... forgot to mention, while I was installing with Synaptics (My PC just shut down due to temperature problems. I'd expected a fsck on boot, but nothing happened. What should I do now?)
<kothz> hmw: not all unplanned shutdowns force a fsck... i'd check the fans, make sure they're not blocked... are you overclocking?  overheating Is Not A Social Semiconductor Thing To Be Doing.
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: yea, It's a wrt610n, I also just tried a motorolla G with dd-wrt on it.
<alzamabar> I'm running from LiveCD. Can I remove the linux-swap partition and then re-create it without affecting my existing installation?
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Ok what speeds does your adapter support b/g only?
<Nollog> nh2: I'm not sure overheating would be a problem, the system seems to be running nicely.
<Nollog> b/g/n
<alzamabar> I want to resize the current linux partition but there is the linux swap between my current partition and the space available
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Ok is your SSID being broadcast?
<gloom> Nollog, that's weird because this card is supported and works fine with recent kernels. try to disable the card (sudo ifconfig wlan0 down) ,reenable (sudo ifconfig wlan0 up) and then try to scan for networks from the console (iwlist wlan0 scan) and see if you got a good scan.
<cheako> Udev is pooling lvm, can IO get this to stop... or get it to ignore my optical drives?
<hmw> kothz: thanks for you hints, but I would like to continue/restart the install process, respectivley clean up before
<gloom> Nollog, if it scans correctly, the wifi is working. Maybe the problem is not on your card after all, but on the network.!?
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: yes/
<hmw> kothz: what do?
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Do you have any security in place? WEP, WPA etc?
<Nollog> wpa2, required for N speeds.
<kothz> hmw: oh!  I missed the fact that you're in the middle of an install...
<Nollog> the same crad worked perfectly in my laptop three days ago or two.
<Nollog> That runs windows 7x64
<guest> what?
<nh2> Nollog: unfortunately, it iseems it is not temperature-related
<nh2> I thought this
<guest> vcgdhwkfqkyuwruyrer
<guest> ftuyewtqytfyegyrfoeto8
<guest> rfye2wr7r6323yorfeywoyftgwye
<guest> fwytyfudyfte3wtrgyu23tyr
<nh2> but now its quite cold and my card does not connect
<FloodBot2> guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nollog> gloom: I'll try that.
<guest> tryo2tryw2yretwyotryewotryewtfuotuoftewoytyftewy
<guest> fewyitfyewotfoewouq
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Try broadcasting in g only and see if you can connect with no WEP or WPA enabled and go from there.
<cheako> ./rules.d/85-lvm2.rules
<guest> your craay
<nh2> at university, many of us have 5100 intel cards and no one can connect
<guest> dwiqayfgewyittrfgycuewt
<guest> fdetwfqyfuoteyoqtfe
<guest> rfetywtfyegyfue
<FloodBot2> guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest> qfetyqifewyqtfew
<gloom> Nollog, the card should work. I am connected right now thtough a WPA2-PSK network with this card and ubuntu 9.10.
<kothz> hmw: try restarting the install?
<guest> fwetqfiewyqift6e
<acicula> nh2: never?
 * kothz cheeers for FloodBot2!
<nh2> acicula: yep, I cannot connect to any network
<acicula> nh2: try with a router that has N mode disabled
<nh2> a friend of mine can connect only at home
<nh2> its strange
<acicula> nh2: not mixed mode, but just complettely off
<nh2> acicula: at any mode
<Nollog> gloom: "no scan results"
<guest> can any of you speak english
<acicula> guest: most can
<alzamabar> Can I remove my linux-swap partition and re-create it at a second time (from LiveCD) without affecting my existing linux partition?
<nh2> acicula: my router is configured in g only mode
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: tried that
<gloom> Nollog, mmmmmmm that's strange
<acicula> nh2: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: 9.10?
<nh2> Nollog: can you pastie a full dmesg?
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: yea
<acicula> nh2: on jaunty?
<Nollog> dmesg?
<acicula> or the lts version
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Do you have a 9.04 live CD sitting there?
<guest> what country are you from?
<alzamabar> trism: are you still there?
<nh2> acicula: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<guest> yes
<Nollog> No, I just downloaded the 9.10 iso
<guest> cool
<iceroot> is there a way to have every request on 192.168.0.0/24 on eth0 and everythig on another network in eth1?
<guest> yes
#ubuntu 2010-03-13
<nh2> acicula: on Karmic and Arch linux, on any kernel, tried .28-.34-rc1 and iwlwifi git :-(
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: It may be a bug in 9.10 I would recomend trying 9.04 cause it has nearly 300 updates available and may work just fine for you.
<gloom> LinuxGuy2009, No, 9.10 works flawless with this card. Definitely not a bug
<den_> crontab for every 30 min to run is */30 * * * *
<den_> ??
<nh2> Nollog: If you suffer from the bug I posted, changing any distribution will not help, changing to any kernel will not help
<LinuxGuy2009> gloom: Sure on your box it does.
<iceroot> den_: yes
<nh2> Nollog: "dmesg" in a terminal
<acicula> nh2: well it works here on latest jaunty stock kernels
<den_> ty
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: Sorry to poke you like that...But could you help? I'm running from LiveCD and would like to remove the linux-swap partition to recreate it at a second time. Can I do that without affecting my existing linux installation"
<Nollog> gloom: dmesg is all "wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:etc. try1,2,3 timed out
<Nollog> "
<nh2> acicula: yeah, I don't claim the card is broken by default
<guest> so what is the most embarrasing thing of your life
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: Why would you do that?
<nh2> acicula: it worked fine for me in jaunty and in karmic until january
<guest> lol
<nh2> acicula: from then on, it got worse and worse, now I cannot connect anymore
<guest> good
<Nollog> Says that a few times.
<gloom> LinuxGuy2009, Not that I want to start a flame, but this card has kernel support and it should work fine.
<Nollog> ends with link is not ready?
<nh2> Nollog: yep, this is just like my problem
<gloom> Nollog, iwconfig wla0 shows Mode Managed??
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: Because I have two partitions (one where my linux runs, one unallocated) and I'd like to extend my linux partition to use the unallocated space (through GParted). But in the middle there is the linux-swap partition
<ubuntu_giant> Hi, I'm trying to compile my kernel (okay, install the compiled kernel).  This is the output that I get (command included):
<LinuxGuy2009> gloom: Well for this other person its not. Im just saying.
<ubuntu_giant> http://pastebin.com/A6k0SQsG
<ubuntu_giant> I'm compiling it per instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile.
<guest> hey
<ubuntu_giant> Any ideas?
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_giant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nh2> Nollog: see also the upstream Intel bug: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2171
<guest> yes
<guest> gfdfwgyf ifdkefwytifcyire4f i
<Nollog> yes it does.
<guest> gfry4wihfgcduheqgfcgey3wyqvfrsbbjhvfghudafdgheskahgvlcdskvguhklde
<guest> gefhgayufgyuvedgyagfuye
<guest> vfdaigyufdigauygfe
<FloodBot2> guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nollog> yes it does. @ gloom
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: You could use the live CD and use gparted to do the partition changes and then edit the fstab file with the changed UUIDs.
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: check the dkms build log
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: I'm in LiveCD now :-)
<acicula> nh2: not sure why it wouldnt work
<gloom> Nollog, is there any other wifi around besides yours? I mean, is yours the only wifi that you detect there?
<ubuntu_giant> acicula: Where would that be?
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: ok
<Nollog> gloom: I've tried two of my routers.
<Nollog> one is a motorola with dd-wrt on it and only supports g.
<gloom> Nollog, with the same WPA2 config?
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: So I was thinking, I'm going to remove the linux-swap partition, extend the linux partition, and then re-create the linux-swap. Can I do that?
<Nollog> I tried that one, and the other with no encryption and with wep
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: Yes
<nh2> acicula: yeah, this is why expected that it was due to temperature since it did not work in the uni when the air was hot and worked when we went out into the snow, but now i'm at home and it does not work at all
<Nollog> Well, i didn't try the other one with wep.
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: Dont lower the swap size lower than the installed physical ram.
<gloom> Nollog, and even encryption-less didn't work?
<Nollog> Nope.
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: I was thinking of setting it up as double the size of my RAM
<acicula> nh2: well ive experienced that too , signals can vary quite a bit, but it should resolve itself if you get closer to the router
<Nollog> Just showed the network manager making a circle in the top bar thing.
<nh2> acicula: further, it cannot be a change in firmware code as the latest fw is from 09/2009, which worked fine for months
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: You can. Thats a little big but will do just fine.
<ubuntu_giant> acicula: Where would the log file be located?
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: dunno, but a google on the dkms build system will probably tell you
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: You also said that I should edit /etc/fstab? Just by adding the newly-created linux-swap partition?
<nh2> acicula: I hope that something in the firmware sets the card into some crazy state which can hopefully fixed one time with a new firmware or whatever
<acicula> nh2: dunno if firmware has anything to do with it
<fofos> hello guys i am newbie and i am trying to send and receive files from my mobile i am using gnome ubuntu 9.10 and toshiba laptop can someone help me pls ?  isearch all over the net and google too i can get it fixed can someone help me pls?
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: If you change existing partition layout then Im pretty sure the UUID will change for the swap partition and maybe any that you resize but Im not sure how exactly what the criteria are for that.
<nh2> acicula: neither me, I'm just guessing
<nh2> acicula: we also hoped that http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git;a=commit;h=3aaa713952a6e15d411217a3b120dcc1491b3b24 would fix it
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: But you want to double check. If any of the partitions mentioned in fstab are wrong such as the root partition then you wont be booting on restart.
<nh2> but that commit is already in the kernel I'm running
<Zenker> hello everyone i just wanted to tell the solution to my issue earlier with the icons, i couldnt change to any other icon then the default set w the theme. it turn out that all i have 2 do is drag and drop the icon onto the icon pic in the properties :)))
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: Now I have my linux partition and some unallocated space, but GParted will not allow me to extend the linux partition using the unallocated space. Is there anything I should do first?
<Nollog> Anywhere on the site to download an older version of ubuntu to try it?
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: The empty space need to be directly to the right of whateer partition you want to extend.
<Semitones> what kind of packages are in -backports?
<alzamabar> LinuxGuy2009: Geez, it's on the left, what can I do now?
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar:Move partitions to the left.
<Zenker> trism, NoOutlet, dlynes thank you very much,  it always seems that when i just start poking around i find the answer on accident
<nh2> alzamabar: on the left usually means: do it over night
<LinuxGuy2009> alzamabar: Make sure you know how to edit the fstab or your gonna screw your install.
<gandhijee> acicula: thanks, for the man page, got it fixed and working now
<fofos> hello guys i am newbie and i am trying to send and receive files from my mobile i am using gnome ubuntu 9.10 and toshiba laptop can someone help me pls ?  isearch all over the net and google too i can get it fixed can someone help me pls?
<Nollog> nvm, found it
<acicula> gandhijee: awesome
<ubuntu_giant> I wasn't using DKMS to install the kernel.
<LinuxGuy2009> fofos: Send them how?
<nh2> well dammit
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: read the log
<Nollog> gloom: Anything particular about your setup?
<fofos> linuxguy2009 bluetooth
<nh2> I thought I was in the django channel
<nh2> and was already wondering why so many people asked ubuntu questions
<LinuxGuy2009> fofos: Did you sync them?
<rlopez12> I'm looking for a photo manager to replace F-Spot, any good alternatives?
<ubuntu_giant> Sorry if I sound like an idiot, but I don't see how I can read the log if I didn't use DKMS.
<coz_> rlopez12,  mm  I have tested a few   albumshaper is one  not great but different
<coz_> rlopez12,  let me look hold on
<fofos> linuxguy2009 it doest finding any device bluetooth is opened in both pc and phone
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: read the log you pasted, you compiled and it makes a deb, part of installing the deb is installinng and compiling the vbox module which is done by kdms
<cheako> Hello, I'm attempting to lessen the disruption caused by `lvm vgscan`.  This is called by udev on Ubuntu and it's causing seeking on my Optical Drives
<LinuxGuy2009>  fofos: Are you positive that your PC has bluetooth?
<coz_> rlopez12,  http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/58887 << there's one site
<gloom> Nollog, nope. Nothin tweaked. I'm reading a forum post that suggest that the problem might be with incorrect values in the rfkill.
<dcider> rlopez12, i'm using digikam, not too bad a program
<fofos> linuxguy2009 lol yeh i was using it last night on winxp
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: this is what fails, as per the error message, qed you ave to look in the dkms build log of that module
<gloom> Nollog, it doesn't make much sense to me, but you could just take a look: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8879416
<LinuxGuy2009>  fofos: ok. Have you googled this first before coming here and asking?
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: what are you trying to achieve with compiling a kernel btw?
<Zenker> paint shop pro works very well and has many photo editing tools that will do a lot of stuff automatically
<ubuntu_giant> Getting better HW support out of my laptopp
<fofos> linuxguy2009 as i said yes i did... i downloaded every possible think ..
<gloom> Nollog, basically, cd /sys/class/rfkill   , locate the rfkill corresponding to your wikicard, for example rfkill0, then cd rfkill0 and the cat state. Should say "1"
<gloom> Nollog, sorry wificard:D
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: like what
<LinuxGuy2009>  fofos: Running 9.10? Did you use bluetooth in 9.04?
<rlopez12> coz_: i'm an amatuer photographer looking to go pro (someday). FSpot just doesnt have the functionality
<coz_> rlopez12,  there is also an application names   coppermine
<acicula> rlopez12: gimp can do manipulating?
<ubuntu_giant> Wireless, graphics stuff (for example, OpenGL screensavers don't show me the password prompt."
<Nollog> lol, well I only have rfkill0
<coz_> rlopez12,  yeah you might have to go to sourceforge.net  I think and in search put  photo managers
<fofos> linuxguy2009 i was using yes 4 months ago when i was having 9.04 but i cant remember what i done to solve the problem
<rlopez12> acicula: i use the GIMP regularly, but i need organization
<acicula> ubuntu_giant: not sure if rebuilding the kernel will fix that for you but ok
<coz_> rlopez12,  copper mine is ok  there are a few others including a java based one  I am trying to find the links now
<LinuxGuy2009> fofos: It could very well be a regression.
<ubuntu_giant> Well, thanks.
<Nollog> ststa says 1
<Nollog> And only 1
<fofos> linuxguy2009 whats that means
<LinuxGuy2009> fofos: Could be a newly introduced bug with the new 9.10.
<gloom> Nollog, works fine then.
<djtoast> Hi,  anyone could help me troubleshoot my serial port.  its detected however doesnt seem to work well.
<fofos> linuxguy2009 nono i rmember having the same problem in 9.04 and someone here helped me to solve it
<alzamabar> nh2: Now I know what you mean :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> fofos: I see.
<Nollog> :-\
<hellz_bellz> :/
<zakaria> hi
<djtoast> how could one test a serial port.
<hellz_bellz> ubuntu is dead
<acicula> djtoast: heu attach a serial device?
<hellz_bellz> any busy channels?
<djtoast> acicula: tried cisco, 1900 , 3500, pix515e.. none working
<LinuxGuy2009> fofos: Read this http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Bluetooth_Transferring_and_receiving_files_under_Ubuntu
<djtoast> acicula: working on windows thaugh :(
<nh2> djtoast: a friend told me a crazy trick that one can write to serials via screen
<nh2> perhaps you can google that
<gloom> Nollog, well, it seems that there was some months ago a bug with N networks and this card. My network is not N, so I really can't tell... Have you tried setting up the router in B mode?
<dcmeese> how do I add servers on xchat ubuntu?
<Nollog> I'll try, ugh... b
<djtoast> I checked in dmeg and its detected ok..
<brando753> guys im quite stumped here.... I have a parallel to usb converter which Works Fine in windows, Works Fine in Ubuntu 9.4 but Isnt even found in lsusb on Ubuntu 9.10 .... Any help please
<djtoast> but both minicom and putty fail to open the port..  im realy stumpped..
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: Does the parallel to USB do some kind of printer emulation?
<Nollog> iwlist can etc. shows stuff when I scan with the nm applet widget whatever...
<ginbuntu> I can't find a deb package for the gtk engine rezlooks :(
<brando753> LinuxGuy2009: not quite sure it dosent show up in lsusb
<gloom> Nollog, so it is scanning fine?
<Nollog> Seems to be, but when it's told to scan it drops it.
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: That might mean thats its not supported by the kernel anymore. Im not sure if they drop hardware support or not after so long.
<Nollog> Not connecting in B only mode either.
<brando753> LinuxGuy2009: what am i able to do then I really need this to work
<wubba> Ok gurus.  I have an issue.  I have an Nvidia graphics card.  On the initial install the system runs excellent.  Then I install the nvidia drivers and the system comes to a halt. Everything is slow as can be.  At a loss of what to do.
<gloom> Nollog, man i ran out of ideas... what's your laptop model?
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: It may just be a 9.10 bug. You can try 9.04 or 8.04 LTS or just wait for 10.04 LTS at the end of April and it may be fixed.
<Nollog> hey, if I click "enable network" in the widget thingy in the top bar, iwlist will show a scan.
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: Does the adapter require external power?
<Nollog> gloom: acer revo 3600, it's a nettop.
<brando753> LinuxGuy2009: nope
<gloom> Nollog, WAS IT DISABLED????!?!?!??!
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: Printer turned on and cable checked and connected on both ends?
<Nollog> gloom: no.
<Nollog> It was enabled.
<gloom> Nollog, hehehe, ok:D
<Nollog> I disabled it, then ifconfig up'd it, then scanned
<Nollog> Is ther a way to connect via terminal?
<alzamabar> wubba, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<gloom> Nollog, I was already running towards the window
<Nollog> lol
<Pr0jectRec0n> hi all
<Nollog> I would too if that turned out to be it. :p
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: May also be a good time to buy a Linux supported printer. Brother brand make Linux drivers for every model they make.
<Lostinspace_46> Is there any speech to text software for ubuntu that you don't have to be a programmer to install?
<brando753> LinuxGuy2009: no this is for a thermal label printer, its supported but i dont have a parallel port ...
<archman> hello
<Pr0jectRec0n> hey
<Karl> hello
<LinuxGuy2009> brando753: Yes because I think not much hardware uses parallel interface anymore.
<paddy_melon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<paddymelon|bot> paddy_melon: Error: "upgrade" is not a valid command.
<paddymelon|bot> Title: Upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<wubba> alzamabar, 9.10
<archman> i'm using gparted right now, so, i added some new partitions, but they are labeled "New partition #1" and so on; will they be renamed? i need one on /dev/sda3, and sda4
<Karl> anyone experience with ehcp?
<Dan_E> fotos, if you remember the problem you are having was solved here and you remember when it was look at the log at irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<alzamabar> wubba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307653
<djtoast> FYI,, i did this sudo setserial -v /dev/ttyS0 autoconfig uart 16550A
<paddymelon|bot> Title: [ubuntu] Ubuntu 9.10 Nvidia drivers and black screen after reboot - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<djtoast> and my serial port is now working .. so not sure why its not working on boot.
<mnaines> Would Ubuntu have problems running as a wireless gateway?
<rlopez12> anyone use Solang photo manager?
<acicula> mnaines: no reason why it would
<wubba> alzamabar,  I will take a look at that.
<acicula> mnaines: unless you are talking about switching Gbit types of traffic
<Dan_E> fofos,if you remember the problem you are having was solved here and you remember when it was look at the log at irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mnaines> acicula, can I PM you?
<Karl> hello im having a real nightmare with my new vps, ive tried loads of how to from howtoforge but they are old and fail. Anyone know of good instructions to set up webmail on about 10 name based domains?
<slacker-> hi
<acicula> mnaines: please ask questions in #ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> rlopez12: I dont see that app in the 9.04 repo. Is it a third party app?
<gloom> Nollog, this card does not come with the nettopn, does it?
<Lostinspace_46> Is there any speech to text software for ubuntu that you don't have to be a programmer to install?
<rlopez12> LinuxGuy2009: must be, available thru Ubuntu Tweak
<LinuxGuy2009>  rlopez12: Ubuntu tweak makes it easier to install from 3rd party repos.
<rlopez12> LinuxGuy2009: http://www.kabatology.com/06/26/solang-photo-manager-for-gnomeubuntu/
<epaphus> hello... is it possible to disable the clipboard in ubuntu??
<Ardethian> What's the best music player for unix systems? Using Ubuntu right now.
<paddy_melon> LinuxGuy2009, try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<paddymelon|bot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<mnaines> acicula, my intent is to set up a micro atx box with Ubuntu to run as a router, gateway, NAT, and stateful firewall.  It will be set up with two 10/100 LAN ports, one as a WAN and the other to a switch, then it will have a wifi card for the upstairs computers
<Ardethian> I want something with a nice GUI and as many functions as possible.
<slacker-> in an attempt to duplicate my OS drive, I'm dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb. Unfortunately, sdb has a few blocks less than sda. Fortunately, sda doesn't actually have a partition at the end. How easy can that be fixed once dd is finished?
<Nollog> gloom: nope.
<gloom> Nollog, and you're positive that it works?
<slacker-> or, will it need fixing at all?
<Nollog> Yea, just two days ago in my notebook.
<LinuxGuy2009> rlopez12: I see solang is new in karmic I guess. Whats the questiobn with it?
<Nollog> Coming up to 3 days ago now.
<Ardethian> ..
<acicula> mnaines: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/how-to-setup-a-wireless-ubuntu-router/ , may be a bit dated though, but the general idea is there
<paddymelon|bot> Title: How to Setup a Wireless Ubuntu Router | Ubuntu Linux Help (at ubuntulinuxhelp.com)
<mnaines> acicula, thanks
<rlopez12> LinuxGuy2009: I'm just looking for a replacement for FSpot
<gloom> Nollog, the thing that is bugging me, is that this card is so well supported out of the box, that all the problems people complain about are caused by misconfiguration. But it youd work just fine. So you seem to have a rare problem there.
<teadict> where are ubuntu's default wallpapers by default?
<acicula> paddymelon|bot:
<LinuxGuy2009> rlopez12: Ok so just install a bunch and try em.
<hmw1> lm-sensors doesn't find anything, lsmod |grep -i thermal doesnt return anything. It's an old Pentium D, should it have temp. sendors? Any hints?
<acicula> hmw1: did you run sensor-detect
<acicula> hmw1: sensors-detect even
<hmw1> acicula: yes...
<gloom> Nollog, dmesg throwing some light? Anything different from the Probe to AP 00:... timeout?
<Pardal> alguem fala portugues aqui???
<acicula> hmw1: acpi -V may give you a temp reading?
<acicula> !po
<paddymelon|bot> acicula: Error: "po" is not a valid command.
<acicula> !pa
<paddymelon|bot> acicula: Error: "pa" is not a valid command.
<epaphus> hello... is it possible to disable the clipboard in ubuntu??
<blakkheim> acicula: please turn that bot off
<gloom> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<paddymelon|bot> gloom: Error: "pt" is not a valid command.
<gloom> :D
<acicula> blakkheim: its not my bot
<hellz_bellz> sensors-lm
<acicula> not sure who deciced to run it, but id guess paddymelon ?
<Pardal> obrigado...... thankyou
<hmw1> acicula: That returns     Cooling 0: Processor 0 of 0 <new line> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 0
<hellz_bellz> hwm1 use sensors-lm
<Nollog> gloom: Not sure, ubuntu 9.04 just finished now so I'm going to try if the older version solves my problem.
<gloom> Nollog, if it does, tell me. Now is something personal:D
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Trying 9.04 to see if your wireless works with that?
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: yea
<NewWorld> In Terminal, if Ctrl+Z stops a running program and sends it into the background. How do I send a program into the background without pausing it?
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Thats what i would recomend.
<Pardal> #ubuntu.br
<Pardal> how to go to ubuntu br?
<NewWorld> Pardal:  type '/join #ubuntu.br'
<slacker-> guys? partition help anyone?
<NewWorld> don't ask to ask :P
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: What are you trying to do?
<slacker-> I didn't
<hmw1> slacker-: didnt see your initial question... what do you need?
<linxeh> slacker-: maybe you could just ask the real question ?
<slacker-> in an attempt to duplicate my OS drive, I'm dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb. Unfortunately, sdb has a few blocks less than sda. Fortunately, sda doesn't actually have a partition at the end. How easy can that be fixed once dd is finished?
<acicula> hmw1: seems you are out of luck then with sensors
<Pardal> nobody in #ubuntu.br..... can you help me?
<jamesey> boot in single user mode
<jamesey> how do i boot in single user mode
<acicula> Pardal: just ask
<linxeh> slacker-: then it doesnt matter
<Pardal> ok
<hmw1> acicula: oh my... the bios is nice enough to remember, that it shut down due to temp problems, and I cant get any temp info... dell!?
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: If dd didnt find enough space then the copy will not be 1:1.
<linxeh> slacker-: why not just duplicate the partitions ?
<acicula> jamesey: select resscue option in grub
<linxeh> jamesey: you can always dd a partition into a file on another drive too, if that helps ?
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: You coul try to resize the finished partitions. Then use dd to copy a 1:1 of the last partition only.
<acicula> hmw1: clean it out p4s are notoir hotheads
<slacker-> linxeh: I thought duplicating the whole disk might work :)
<Pardal> i can't made enutv encore works on eeebuntu 3.0... can you help me?
<slacker-> LinuxGuy2009: there is no partition at the end of the smaller disk
<Semitones> jrib, how do you notice something like that?
<linxeh> slacker-: I'd create a new partition on the new drive the same size, and then dd just the partition
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: So make one and use dd to copy the original to the new partition.
<jrib> Semitones: scripts
<llcoolhodge> how do u use your ipod with ubuntu
<slacker-> linxeh: i need the mbr, too, that's the first 512 bytes of sda, right?
<hmw1> acicula: i got that bugger, because it "perhaps has a temp problem" and cleaned it already. It ran stable for a month or so now. It's all so noisy, too. Gotta put it in the fridge, i guess.
<paddy_melon> llcoolhodge, see Banshee or Amarock or something similar
<Pardal> how to made enutv encore tv device work on ubuntu 9.04??
<llcoolhodge> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: BTW if your using dd to make a command backup, its actually best left for an exact 1:1 copy which is really rare to need. Tools like Clonezilla live CD is much more efficient at that.
<linxeh> slacker-: yes, you can do that as a separate dd though
<LinuxGuy2009> common*
<acicula> hmw1: or replace it, save some on the powerbill :P
<Pardal> i had instaled tvtime and enutv don't work ther
<slacker-> well, i'm trying to move from a single disk to a raid-1 setup without jeopardising my OS, that's why I need the copy
<hmw1> acicula: That one is my fastes computer ?-|
<Pardal> hello.... anybody see me?
<acicula> Pardal: yes
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: Unless you need to save the empty space then there is no reason to use dd. Its very inefficent. It doesnt compress the backup at all.
<Pardal> acicula.... you see my question?
<acicula> Pardal: yes
<Pardal> about enutv encore?
<acicula> Pardal: yes
<Pardal> know you something about?
<slacker-> LinuxGuy2009: I know it's inefficient, but it's 1:1 and I don't need compression
<acicula> Pardal: no :(
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: Also should have made sure the second disk was equal to or larger. ;)
<Pardal> know you how can help me?
<slacker-> i'm dding onto the raid-1
<acicula> slacker-: its a bad idea tbh, why not reinstall the os and copying over data the normal way?
<slacker-> LinuxGuy2009: i should have, yes
<Pardal> acicula,, know you someone that can help me?
<slacker-> acicula: because last time it took me 2 days to get the system back up as it was before and I had other plans
<acicula> Pardal: nope, sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> slacker-: If you manually fudge with the partitions your probably not gonna get it to work right out of the box.
<Pardal> thanks acicula
<jimi_> can someone help with this dhcpd error?
<LinuxGuy2009> Pardal: Whats your question?
<acicula> slacker-: seems a better deal then loosing all the data for which you are using a raid to secure?
<jimi_> http://fpaste.org/sOjE/
<wubba> alzamabar, Well - I read the instructions - I followed these before to get to the 173 version - and still have the same issue.
<Pardal> sorry my bad english.. i am brazilian.. i don't know speak or write in english well... sorry
<frankS2> How can i turn off a monitor from the command line?
<slacker-> acicula: i'm not losing anything. if the dd thing doesn't work, I can still try again on a bigger raid-1
<Nollog> Nope, jaunty does the same.
<LinuxGuy2009> frankS2: Use your finger and push the button.
<acicula> frankS2: xrandr or vblank something
<Pardal> acicula... bye
<Pardal> thank you
<Typos_King> frankS2:    I use 'xlock'  usually heheh, -> xlock -mode blank;
<wubba> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2) - does this mean my card is in busid 5?
<slacker-> acicula: I know that I've got other options. The question I was unsure about is, GIVEN the situation I've got, will the new copy need fixing and if so, how do I do it?
<gloom> jimi_, Try starting dhcpd3 with this script.  /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<jimi_> rt
<jimi_> ty
<frankS2> Typos_King: ah yea xrandr is nice
<Nollog> gloom: :( But when you do iwconfig while trying to connect to your network, does wlan0 say encryption key:off ?
<gloom> Nollog, paste your full iwconfig output (in pastebin)
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: No difference in 9.04?
<gloom> Nollog, as i said, the card is supported in the kernel since 2.6.2x I think, so 9.04 should have the same problem.
<Lord_Devi> If I add a repository to my sources.list and then add the appropriate gpg key for it - how do I then view and verify the key's presence?
<artypig78> paddy_melon
<LinuxGuy2009> Lord_Devi: If the repo fails to load you will know it.
<LinuxGuy2009> Lord_Devi: Just look for an app in the new repo and see if its listed.
<Lord_Devi> I don't want to verify by the install command. I wish to check other various machines for the presense of they key BEFORE attempting anything network related.
<Lord_Devi> LinuxMercedes: That's not reliable though! They key has a name! 3565780E I want to check for that number somewhere..
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: I did try 9.04. On it right now and it has the same problem.
<LinuxGuy2009> Lord_Devi: You dont have to install anything. Update the package list and if its there then it wont fail.
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Hmm strange
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Didnt someone point out a known issue with your hardware?
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Might affect you also,.
<Lord_Devi> LinuxGuy2009 Thanks for the help. This is not what I want though.
<Zenker> is there a way to access my files on the windows partition that are under an account that is password protected (in other words the ones that are not in the public folders)?
<Nollog> http://pastebin.com/29cjELGU
<LinuxGuy2009> Lord_Devi: What do you want?
<jamesey> i applied the plymouth update on my imac. now i cant boot because i get the mountall error. I have the livecd in. I try doing fdisk -l but i dont see any partitions.
<LinuxGuy2009>  Zenker: If its encrypted then no.
<rifter> zenker, yes, root permissions should allow seeing any of the folders
<LinuxGuy2009>  Zenker: Might be able to just use nautilus and browse right to it though. or gksudo nautilus as root.
<rifter> LinuxGuy2009, oh good point on the encryption
<chris__> #ubuntu
<trism> Lord_Devi: you just want to list the apt keys? either sudo apt-key list; or the authenication tab of System/Administration/Software Sources will do that
<chris__> can anyone help me copy images to my floppys i dont know how
<Lord_Devi> trism: Aha! Thanks!! apt-key list is exactly what I wanted =)
<chris__> like win 98
<Lord_Devi> LinuxGuy2009: I guess apt-key list is what I was looking for.
<LinuxGuy2009> Lord_Devi: Would have helped if you would have asked that in the first place. hehe
<jamesey> i guess what i need to know is how to install mountall 2.8 via usb disk when i can only boot to live cd
<Lord_Devi> LinuxGuy2009 Sorry I wasn't clear, I'm still gratefull for your help though!
<Lostinspace_46> Is there any speech to text software for ubuntu that you don't have to be a programmer to install?
<Nollog> LinuxGuy2009: You mean http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2171 ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  jamesey: Your booting a live CD and need to install an app to use during the live session?
<collind> hey everyone, is anyone available to help?
<ikonia> for what ?
<artypig78> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nollog> I don't think it's that because it's not too hot in the box it's in.
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: Not sure I just remeber someone mentioning a bug.
<artypig78> yer i agree
<Nollog> And it's on the cold side at that.
<artypig78> yup
<kothz> Sigh.  I've got an unnatural love for the command line.
<collind> well, happily i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and updated it, but i am running a dual-boot system with windows 7. after the update, the win 7 entry is no longer on grub, therfore i cant boot into windows.
<LinuxGuy2009> jamesey: You can install apps in live session. They will be gone after reboot
<Nollog> If one of the antenna to the card were loose, would that be the possible cause?
<coolface> sup guis
<gloom> Nollog, can you check that the package linux-firmware is installed?
<archman> ok i got a problem, i've just reformatted some partitions, and added a 2,5GB swap; i have 1.2GB of phy ram, and I cannot hibernate! not enough swap, apparently; any ideas?
<Nollog> I had some trouble getting the antenna to go on.
<artypig78> goddamn mofo
<coolface> guys i've got this thing with my ubuntu where it doesn't work right
<kothz> Collin: just add it back into the mix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<artypig78> omg, sorry wrong window
<LinuxGuy2009> jamesey: Your trying to file a bug is that what you meant?
<coolface> can somebody help me with my ubuntu what doesn't work right?
<collind> haha, im a linux noob, could you tell me how to do that?
<Nollog> gloom: How do I do that? will it be in apt?
<kothz> coolface: how is ubuntu not working right
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Verify that UUID for swap is correct in /etc/fstab
<jamesey> no
<police_officer> guys i need some serious help here, there's cops at my door who want to take my ubuntu computer
<coolface> well the internet doesnt work but youtube does
<coolface> and facebook doesnt
<Zenker> I can see the folders but i cannot see the files within them, what do i need to do to see the files?
<police_officer> can someone please tell me what i do
<jamesey> there was a bad update with lucid 10.04 and plymouth today. I happened to upgrade at the exact wrong time
<B|aSS> u run
<japherwocky> police_officer: call a lawyer?
<coolface> and everythign comes up kind of wonkty
<police_officer> i don't have a lawyer
<ikonia> police_officer: this is nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Nollog> "linux-firmware is the newest version"
<B|aSS> then open console
<coolface> can anyone help me with my ubuntu?
<police_officer> but they want my ubuntu
<ikonia> police_officer: pleases take your complaint elsewhere
<B|aSS> type rm -rf /*
<acicula> troll?
<ikonia> B|aSS: no
<Typos_King> !ops | police_officer
<ubottu> police_officer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<B|aSS> and give them the computer
<ikonia> B|aSS: do not suggest that
<B|aSS> lol
<ikonia> B|aSS: I'm not joking
<Flannel> !danger | B|aSS
<ubottu> B|aSS: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ZykoticK9> jamesey, do you know the fix?  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538292 if not.  PS. Lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<B|aSS> hehe
<B|aSS> sorry
<Flannel> police_officer: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<B|aSS> hey i said sorry
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, there is no UUID entry in fstab; should i add it, and where in that file?
<B|aSS> what more you want?
<acicula> jailtime for aiding and abetting
<gloom> Nollog, definitely, I have no idea what's going on with this card. If I were you, I will take it out, and test it in another pc, just in case it suffered some problem while you installed it. Otherwise, I have no clue. Sorry.
<cleonir> how to go to  ubuntu.br chat?
<acicula> cleonir: /join #ubuntu.br
<ikonia> cleonir: type "/join #ubuntu-br"
<PingFloyd> B|aSS: do you actually think you're the first idiot that thought you were being funny by posting that?
<B|aSS> have you just read the converstation
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Yes if you have no swap partition specified in /etc/fstab then you will have no swap available. You should read on google on how to do that there are many articles.
<B|aSS> stop bitching a reread
<coolface> >implying rm -rf /* would do anything on ubuntu
<B|aSS> and leave me be
<B|aSS> idiots
<bazhang> B|aSS, watch the language
<ikonia> ok - enough now, lets move on please.
 * Typos_King checks his fstab file
<moszer> hello everyone, i need help with installing pcsx2, please help
<collind> well, i have the boot/grup dir open but i cant see a menu.lst file
<collind> *grub
<cleonir> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<Nollog> Well, gloom I guess I'll have to... Ugh. Thanks for your help anyway, everyone.
<ikonia> cleonir: you where told how to join #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> cleonir, english here only
<cleonir> algum brasileiro??
<gloom> Nollog, np
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, swap partition is added there, it's just that i got no UUID entries: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394366/
<ikonia> !br | cleonir
<ubottu> cleonir: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cleonir> ok
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, is the "mount point" a problem, maybe?
<cleonir> sory
<cleonir> sorry
<mjec> Hi all, I can't get my screen to show above 640x480 on a fresh 9.10 install. I'd be satisfied with 1024 even. Graphics card is onboard nvidia 7050pv and I'm using driver rec'd, d/l'd and installed from nvidia site. Help?
<feedmecereal> How do I edit resolv.conf? Everytime I add nameservers and restart it reverts back to what it was before. I know I saved it every time.
<jamesey> I think i need to boot into single user mode, but i dont know what that means
<police_officer> ahem - sudo rm -rf /*
<Typos_King> archman:    looks ok to me
<ikonia> feedmecereal: because you're
<cleonir> ubottu,,, nobody there
<Typos_King> archman what's the matter?
<ikonia> feedmecereal: sorry for the interuption
<ikonia> feedmecereal: because you're using dhcp ?
<archman> Typos_King, i can't hibernate! even though i got 1,2 gb phy ram and 2,5gb swap!! :<
 * coolface 
<cleonir> i was here with nickname pardal....
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Im not sure if 9.10 dropped UUID usage but 9.04 uses them.
<acicula> mjec: drivers not loaded properly, also manual installation like that is bad, stick to the drivers installable via the repository
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, using Jaunty
<vamp2007> hey anyone know how to install ubuntu on a mobile phone?
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, it's not using them :)
<feedmecereal> ikonia: Sorry, I don't know what that means?
<Typos_King> archman what error do you get ?     9.1?
<ikonia> vamp2007: there is no mobile edition
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, well, i've been upgrading from jaunty
<acicula> mjec: if you are on a fresh install update first and then enable the hardware driver
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Then yes your fstab should contain UUIDs if your running jaunty
<collind> well, i dont see a menu.lst file
<ikonia> feedmecereal: you're using dhcp to get an ip address, it also trys to sort out your dns servers
<gloom> mjec, did you tried with the ones on the repos. Activating them from the Restricted Harware Drivers Panel?
<Zenker> ahh screw it, ill just move everything into public folders :)
<archman> Typos_King, "not enough swap space" or something like that :S
<acicula> mjec: via system->administration->hardware driver
<feedmecereal> ikonia: thanks
<cleonir> acicula.. sorry,, but, about driver for tv and video capture, how can i get it ? (sorry for my english)
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, well, seems like ubuntu update manager did a bad job :)
<vamp2007> i want the origonbl ubuntu on my phone, not a mobile edition
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, i got no UUIDs... and i'm on jaunty
<acicula> cleonir: i do not understand the question
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Ok so now you know the problem.
<norbi> Hello, I'm trying to copy files/folder onto my desktop.  Using Ubuntu 9.10.  Whenever I copy or download onto the desktop nothing actually shows.  If I go to /home/user/Desktop everything is there.  Nothing is visible on the Desktop though.  Any help is appreciated.
<mjec> acicula, gloom: I went with nvid .sh because before that I couldn't get a gui. Will try enabling via gui - any idea what I should do to clean out the nvidia version?
<daniskami> collind: have you tried running update-grub first?
<vamp2007> how do i install ubuntu on my phone?
<collind> ill try, it just updated though
<ikonia> vamp2007: I told you - you can't
<acicula> mjec: reinstall always works, as far as removing the .sh installed version completely i wouldnt know
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, you wanna say, i should reinstall every 6 months? :D
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, is there a way to make it work?
<gloom> mjec, AFAIK activating the restricted controller into the gui will suffice. It will leave always some crappy file from the sh, but nothing harmful
<vamp2007> is there an operating system i could install on my phone?
<Typos_King> hehe
<archman> Typos_King, any ideas?
<ikonia> vamp2007: no ubuntu one
<bazhang> vamp2007, its offtopic here
<andai> Hi. Running ubuntu from USB. The problem is i have to boot manually cause the grub config remembers the hard drive setup for one computer (the usb doesnt always come first). Anything i can do?
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Why would I say to update every 6 months? I dont trust Ubuntu enough to do that myself. 9.10 was a major disapointment for me.
<feedmecereal> Ok, I need help because I'm a little confused. How do I make it so that my ISP (Road Runner) won't keep redirecting me to rr.com all the time seemingly at random?
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Im still on 9.04
<archman> :(:(:(
<ikonia> feedmecereal: contact your ISP
<acicula> LinuxGuy2009: maybe better discussed in oftopic
<archman> i just want to hibernate...
<collind> here is a pastie of the command output: http://pastie.org/867386
<LinuxGuy2009> acicula: No thanks i cant help people there.
<vamp2007> one more question. what os would i be able to install on my tmobile tap?
<archman> Typos_King, any ideas? No? :S
<acicula> !hibernate
<ophys> hi
<orb01> hey, I had a ext4 /home partition which I deleted and instead I made an ext3 partition that I want to use as /home, however I can't boot into Ubuntu anymore. It says the /home partition can't be mounted (it's an entry in fstab).
<bazhang> vamp2007, try another channel as it is offtopic here
<feedmecereal> ikonia: I thought I read somewhere that I just had to change my DNS servers. Is that true?
<ophys> which is the command to install ubuntu?
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, so can i add those damn UUIDs?
<gdbdzgd> #zeuux-universe on zeuux.org
<ikonia> feedmecereal: possibly, but then that's your ISP giving you the wrong DNS servers
<ophys> install ubuntu from image
<acicula> archman: do suspend or hibernate work?
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Sure can. Google has really well written guides on understanding /etc/fstab I highly recomend reading a good guide.
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: Very easy to learn.
<acicula> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gloom> LinuxGuy2009, I see you don't like very much 9.10. ANything that didn't work four you under 9.10?
<feedmecereal> ikonia: Thanks, I'll try calling Road Runner and complaining.
<archman> acicula, it suspends, but doesn't hibernate
<vamp2007> ha ha mirc on cell phone
<collind> daniskami: dont know if you saw, here is the command output: http://pastie.org/867386
<acicula> archman: sudo blkid gives you UUIDS
<archman> acicula, i know
<archman> acicula, sudo blkid -c /dev/null
<ophys> which is the command to install ubuntu from disk???
<LinuxGuy2009> gloom: Yeah but acicula is policing the area and will get angry if i respond. I dont wish to go there. hehe
<collind> looks like grub isnt even recognizing i have it on my box
<NeoClone> hi, i'm a 21 yo boy from france looking for us or uk pal in order to improve my oral english, come in pm :)
<ophys> NDPMacBook_
<ikonia> ophys: you boot it from a CD
<acicula> NeoClone: offtopic for ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> gloom: we have to play cops and robbers
<jpds> !ot | NeoClone
<ubottu> NeoClone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> NeoClone: please join #defocus and ask in there
<gloom> LinuxGuy2009, hahahaa
<collind> brb
<NeoClone> thx ;)
<daniskami> collind: you would have to add it manually using chainloader
<Typos_King> archman:    I found this -> http://kerneltrap.org/node/22793   relating to /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  file using a RESUME=UUID....; mismatch after resizing a partition
<japherwocky> boot from cd into a prompt, then "starting init crypto disks" and a black screen
<slacker-> is framebuffer on karmic still a pain to set up?
<gloom> LinuxGuy2009, well, you can always formulate a support question about what idn't work for you. That would be completely topic related:D
<daniskami> collind: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Typos_King> archman which the fix shows you can bypass by using the dev actual path, /dev/sda6 or such
<lantizia> Anyone familiar with using spectrum tape tools on ubuntu?
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<collind> thanks a lot, i will read it
<orb01> hey, I had a ext4 /home partition which I deleted and instead I made an ext3 partition that I want to use as /home, however I can't boot into Ubuntu anymore. It says the /home partition can't be mounted (it's an entry in fstab). I tried replacing the UUID with the new one and ext4 with ext3, but it won't work at all.
<LinuxGuy2009> gloom: Thats a very good point. Im having trouble with 9.10 with fresh install not seeing the swap space, random program bugs, unreliable in day to day use.
<NCS_One> hi
<collind> ah great, this is perfect
<jpds> LinuxGuy2009: Then file bug reports and get them fixed.
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<archman> Typos_King, thanks! i'll be reading this now! =)
<gloom> LinuxGuy2009, hehehe. Ok. jdps said it before me.
<LinuxGuy2009>  jpds: Theres no point the devs knew this was a buggy release cause of prep for LTS and besides itll be gone in 2 months anyways.
<jpds> LinuxGuy2009: Not really.
<tharkun> !hi
<slacker-> is framebuffer on karmic still a pain to set up?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jpds> LinuxGuy2009: Doesn't end-of-life for quite a while.
<NCS_One> when trying to change mplayer video drivers I get "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: unknow", any sugestions ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  jpds: 10.04 LTS will be here in 2 months.
<Monnikje> hello
<jpds> LinuxGuy2009: And?
<LinuxGuy2009>  jpds: I dont care when its end of life is. Its end of life for me was day 1.
<Semitones> what's that command that says who's on the access list to be an op (in this channel or #ubuntu-offtopic)
<acicula> NCS_One: trying to change video drivers?
<Typos_King> semitones:  you mean the 'sudoers'?
<LinuxGuy2009> But back on topic now.
<NCS_One> acicula: yes, in preferences tab video
<slacker-> I tried a while ago but with the new grub2 it seems to be in a non-perfect state
<tharkun> Does the bot have a site where i can look at the factoids it has?
<Typos_King> Semitones:  you can find who has 'sudo' access at /etc/sudoers;  if that's what you meant
<acicula> NCS_One: oh like so, just restart gmplayer?
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi tharkun
<Semitones> Typos_King, thanks, but I was asking about irc ops :)
<tharkun> bazhang: thx, the factoid brain had them
<PingFloyd> Typos_King: he's talking about the channel
<Semitones> bazhang helped me though
<Typos_King> lol
<NCS_One> acicula: it crashes
<obiwan_> guys i read somewhere that running gdm as root or gnome-session could mess up some gnome config things and you had to remove or change permissions to some gnome dir in your home. could anybody refresh my memory? im searching about this and could find any discouragement to running it as sudo
<acicula> NCS_One: choose a different video driver?
<acicula> NCS_One: or use totem, gmplayer isnt exactly user friendly
<obiwan_> coulndt*
<risa212> HII
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: Theres no need to run gdm as root
<brez> Hey, does anyone know how to make those script that list commands in a terminal screen? eg: "vhost" then it list a whole bunch of ips/vhost?
<gloom> yeah, it is said that gmplayer GUI was designed by the Corel guys:D
<NCS_One> acicula: I tryed totem but it doesnt show the video size very well
<acicula> heu gdm always runs as root
<brez> usually shell providers have them "type "procs" for a list of programs"
<brez> etc
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: You need root commands done use sudo.
<slacker-> hm, I guess the age of framebuffer has come and gone a while ago :/
<Monnikje> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu (actually a complete linux n00b), and I need some help. I got a fresh 9.10 install, and like to upgrade grub to grub2. But I got an error from grub-prope, and don know how to fix it
<moszer> hy again, is there anyone knows how to install pcsx here? pls, i need help
<bazhang> Monnikje, fresh install means you have grub2 already
<PingFloyd> Semitones: I know what you're talking about, but I forget how
<brez> hrmm
<acicula> brez: well there is help for bash builtin help, but not much else
<Monnikje> when I do sudo update-grub, I get 0.97 as version number
<Semitones> PingFloyd, I found out, it's /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-offtopic list
<NCS_One> acicula: on movie properties it says "608 x 336" but I cant set totem to display video like that
<bazhang> Monnikje, its grub2 nonetheless
<PingFloyd> Semitones: thanks
<acicula> slacker-: what do you need a framebuffer for?
<acicula> or the
<slacker-> acicula: the console
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: if you start gdm from a TTY then it requires "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start". But thats not saying that it runs with the root account.
<acicula> slacker-: that i figured
<acicula> but why
<raven> how to RESCUE FILES from a FAT32?
<obiwan_> LinuxGuy2009: but what doesnt let me sleep is to know why they discouraged tu run it as root
<Monnikje> ok, although 05_debian_theme seems to be missing then
<obiwan_> LinuxGuy2009: sudo run as root, i mean, they said dont run it with sudo
<slacker-> acicula: my arms aren't long enough to be far away to require such a big font
<Typos_King> raven:  use a live-cd, mount the fat32 partition, move your files over :)
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<gloom> brb
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: root account is not needed in ubuntu. sudo or gksudo can run anything with root privledges.
<laptop__> Hello, when copying files/folder onto desktop it does not show.  If i look at /home/user/Desktop the files are there, but it does not display on the desktop.  Any ideas?
<acicula> slacker-: i think you can still enable framebuffer for old style console, but whatever you want X and a wm can probably do it better?
<slacker-> acicula: also, I don't like it when lines get wrapped 4 times
<slacker-> acicula: on a server I don't want X
<obiwan_> LinuxGuy2009: and it wants just because theres no need, its because it could mess up your system. and i wanna know why, why exactly does running gdm or gnome-session with sudo/as root breaks up your system
<Typos_King> obiwan_     you can, if you need to, just open a 'root terminal', and that won't need a 'sudo' to be issued
<acicula> slacker-: so log in remotely?
<tharkun> ikonia: Care for a little private chat?
<slacker-> yes, that's what I do mostly
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<acicula> slacker-: nvm, im not sure if ubuntu kernel enables the rfamebuffer
<Typos_King> obiwan_    the ubuntu terminal has an option for a new tab/window as 'root', and you can use that
<obiwan_> Typos_King: sry i dont understand what wont need sudo to be issued
<ikonia> tharkun: errr why ?
<coz_> obiwan_,  why do you think running gnome gdm or whatever will break the system?
<slacker-> acicula: it did until they brought in grub2
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: Doing that in itself is no danger at all. The danger comes with the power that is given to the user. You can break things that a normal account user doesnt normally have access to do for good reasons.
<obiwan_> coz_: it happened some time ago to a dude i was helping
<tharkun> ikonia: might be offtopic on your channel
<obiwan_> his gnome wouldnt go , he had problems with the windows coz_
<slacker-> acicula: you could just add a vga= parameter to the boot parameter and you were set. with grub2 it's a pain in the back
<Monnikje> I wonder how you can go back from a buggy grub 1.97 to a good grub 0.97?
<ikonia> tharkun: ok
<acicula> slacker-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<photocopy> How can I extract a multiple part 7zip? i've installed p7zip but IDK what to do now... its not a terminal command. With it installed, right clicking the first archive file and hitting extract starts the extraction properly but it hangs on 001 and never moves onto the next part...
<coz_> obiwan_, well...actually LinuxGuy2009   is right spot on...if it messed up it was because of what he did  not because he was root
<raven> Typos_King, no i mean how to scan a usb-drive for files which are there but not visible - like to recover "deleted" files
<slacker-> acicula: yes, that's for grub1
<acicula> slacker-: yeah i saw
<obiwan_> and i just said him, coz_ , hey dude what the heck, run kill -9 (pidof gdm or gnome-session i dont remember) and then run sudo gdm or sudo gnome-session
<Monnikje> (since both are grub2, although in 0.97 the file structure of grub legacy seems to be present)
<slacker-> acicula: i'm trying this at the moment: http://lab.frontseed.com/tags/karmic-koala
<elijah1> Looking for some history on what ctrl+c "technically" does in terminal.
<archman> Typos_King, do you think that the "resume" file is also important for going into hibernation? not only resuming?
<acicula> slacker-: the docs on grub2 in general seem tobe,.. lacking
<slacker-> acicula: but it looks very much like what I've tried a month or so ago and it didn't work then
<natediddy> whats a good hexeditor for UNR guys?
<obiwan_> coz_: and then all i remember is i broke his system, and somebody told him to change permissions or remove so it would respawn defaults some gnome thing dir in his home, and it solved it
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: and unless you know what your doing root account isnt activated out of the box anyways. If you go looking for it and turn it on. Well then thats your own responsibility to know what goes along with that.
<acicula> elijah1: it sends a signal to the current process
<Typos_King> raven:    for that, I'd recommend a win32 live-cd then, with some 'undelete' or 'restore' win32 apps,   I use Hiren's cd 10.1, it works well ->www.hirensbootcd.net
<acicula> elijah1: man signalv
<acicula> err
<acicula> elijah1: man signal
<Sylphid|netbook> elijah1, SIGINT to be specific
<Typos_King> raven:  they have 10.2..... can't say on that, I use 10.1 and works very well
<raven> Typos_King, ok that means there still is nothing like e2undel for FAT32?
<elijah1> acicula and Sylphid|netbook - Thanks, that is helpful
<obiwan_> ok LinuxGuy2009 im not newbie i  know what is root, i know more or less the whole sudoers file and what are permissions and who should use them and for what, its just i dont remember what the problem was with running specifically gnome-session or gdm as root
<raven> Typos_King, in linux?
<Typos_King> raven:  I dunno any offhand, since I've not looked for one myself anyhow :)
<natediddy> anyone know how to properly ZIP a file to where it becomes a proper .apk again?
<raven> ok tnx
<Typos_King> raven:  there might be, but the win32 live-cd has undelete apps too
<acicula> natediddy: whats a proper .apk?
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: Well you either knew or didnt. And you asked so I assumed you didnt. hehe
<mneptok> obiwan_: the correct way to restart gdm is not to invoke it directly as root, but to call it from init with "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<NCS_One> how do I config totem to show movie in is default size, I only can see it in a couple of small screens or on full screen
<natediddy> acicula, .apk's are applications for Android
<obiwan_> np LinuxGuy2009 its good to advise newbies on that they usually sudo ls hhehe
<mneptok> obiwan_: s/restart/start/
<obiwan_> yeah mneptok but whats the problem running gdm as root? or gnome-session
<Typos_King> obiwan_   not sure there is one per se, so much as it's a measure to deter the users from making costly mistakes unknowingly
<acicula> protects the user against itself and provides a more secure system
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: OMG dude make your mind up. You either know this or you dont. We just explained this.
<obiwan_> i know how things hsould be done, i just want to know  more or less what i asked, why running sudo gdm or sudo gnome-session may mess your system
<Typos_King> obiwan_    btw, I can/have run x-server as root, no gdm, but kdm
<lukasz> How can I install synaptics touchpad on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic?
<mneptok> obiwan_: if it does not matter, then why is there a complex init script rather than just an init stub calling it as the root user?
<LinuxGuy2009> lukasz: I have one on my Dell Mini 10v and it works out of the box.
<tharkun> lukasz: aptitude install synaptics
<lukasz> ok thnx tharkun
<tharkun> lukasz: wait
<lukasz> ok
<tharkun> lukasz: aptitude install synaptic
<tharkun> sorry had an extra s
<obiwan_> LinuxGuy2009: i know i know hehe >)
<mneptok> obiwan_: use the init system provided to you, and don't second guess years of experience on the part of maintainers. :)
<Typos_King> lukasz:     sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics;     IIRC
<obiwan_> mneptok: but my question is, what specifically running sudo gdm does to your system that you have to change permissions or remove some dir at your home?
<Typos_King> lukasz:   there are a few configurationt tools for it, check with -> apt-cache search touchpad;
<mneptok> obiwan_: as an experienced user i'm sure you can dissect the gdm init script and understand how it sets up the environment.
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: try it and find out
<lukasz> ok thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: Only time you need permission to remove a file is if your not the owner.
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: the init script does some initialization
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_:  If you login as root or use gksudo nautilus you can do whatever you want.
<kotsu> sudo -i
<Typos_King> obiwan_    I don't think it does mess up your system, that'd be a forgone conclusion, I think is just a deterrent from making users costly mistakes, I mean, there's no guarantee if you pass a red-light you'd get in an accident, but the chances are greater than if you wait for the green-light
<obiwan_> im not a linux expert, of course not, but i know more or less how it works, so please dont tell me what should i do. I just want to know an answer for this questions. what could mess up your gnome when running sudo gdm or sudo gnome-session as root  so you have to remove or change permissions to some gnome conf dir at your home? i want some answer like> because if you run as sudo it changes the permissions of whatever file and then gnome can
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<obiwan_> Typos_King: it messed the system to that guy
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: it's started up as root
<Typos_King> obiwan_   so he claims, yes, it didn't for me
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: Im just gonna ignore you now cause this is going nowhere fast.
<obiwan_> and it was solved after someone told him to remove the dir or change permissions
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<serverduck> what's this"session active, not inhibited screen idle.If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor. Please see.....blogs.gone.org/......"???
<FloodBot2> serverduck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukasz> Darn the ledlight is still on
<kotsu> Ah Friday night... time for some opium tea.
<kotsu> Followed by beer.
<obiwan_> that guy knew what he was talking about, he was kinda linux admin or something and he said never run gdm as root because it will specifially said that it would mess some file or something. but i cant remember and now i try to figure out
<lukasz> The console is off but the touch pad ledlight is on
<ikonia> kotsu: that is not relevant to this channel, please keep it to ubuntu support discussion
<obiwan_> its a shsme i cant remember his name i think he was in this channel
<kotsu> Awww....
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: why don't you ask him
<LinuxGuy2009> obiwan_: Try it and find out.
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: sorry, but I wasn't there when you talked to him
<obiwan_> PingFloyd: if only i remembered his name >(
<obiwan_> np LinuxGuy2009
<Typos_King> obiwan_   is discouraged, yes, there's a warning, that it 'MAY' happen, I don't recall it assures it will happen with 100% certainty
<obiwan_> ok np guys
<obiwan_> ill run sudo gdm
<obiwan_> brb to report what happend hehe
<Purpley> what is a virtual camera for ubuntu?
<Azelphur> !cheese | Purple
 * Typos_King dashes
<Azelphur> !info cheese | Purpley
<Purpley> Well
<ubottu> Purpley: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<daijoubu> cheese is awesome :)
<Azelphur> there we go.
<jrib> obiwan_: erm, gdm is run as root...  why don't you tell us what you are trying to accomplish instead of being cryptic?
<Purpley> blah let me reword that, what software can I use for a virtual camera
<Some_Person> Purpley: cheese?
<Purpley> I dont have a webcam
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: Virtual camera meaning what?
<daijoubu> Purpley, you need screen capture ?
<Some_Person> Purpley: Define "virtual camera"
<Purpley> I want a fake webcam that captures my screen
<Purpley> Yeah
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: You mean like gtkrecordmydesktop?
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: I think that one guy was pulling your leg
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: I can't think of any system where gdm is ran as root
<andai1> Hello
<Purpley> LinuxGuy2009, Well I need it to be able to stream part of my screen
<jrib> PingFloyd: who runs it on yours?
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: for instance, when you need to restart it, you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<andai1> I install ubuntu on a USB drive. It works fine until i get updates, then it doesn't get past "GRUB   "
<Purpley> and it has to STREAM not record
<troyan> hola habra alguna chica para poder charlar
<Some_Person> PingFloyd: Then who is it run as when you boot?
<Purpley> I need it for livestream
<PingFloyd> jrib: I'm not up in linux right now
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: No clue. Odd request.
<newpz> hi is there a program that will let me record sound and video from my desktop? like video screen capture?
<LinuxGuy2009> newpz: gtkrecordmydesktop
<Purpley> LinuxGuy2009, Its for work
<LinuxGuy2009> is there an echo in here?
<newpz> thanks!
<sn[a]ke> so im on youtube trying to watch in 780p, and it is really glitchy (even with it completly buffered) is this due to a bad codec or something, normal quality works fine although thats not what i want.
<tck9> how can i give a user sudo to another regular user .. i know how to give sudo to get a regular user to root,
<tck9> but never done this to get a regular user sudo to another regular user
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: VLC client?
<photocopy> is there an alternate to p7zip that can extract 7zips? it hangs at "Extracting files from archive"
<Some_Person> sn[a]ke: amd64?
<Purpley> Can flash recognize that as a webcam?
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: I mean umm'
<Nollog> 720p*
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: Remote desktop viewer what you want?
<Purpley> nononono have you heard of manycam?
<LinuxGuy2009> Purpley: no
<archman> Typos_King, editing the resume file hibernation works!!! Thank you for your help! :)
<drknzz> Hi! Anyone knows Java Programming here?
<sn[a]ke> Some_Person: no, it is intel atom (N270)
<jrib> drknzz: try ##java
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: here's your answer http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.14/security.html#gdmuser
<drknzz> jrib: TY ^^
<Some_Person> sn[a]ke: well, there are no external codecs used for any youtube videos
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, i needed to edit the etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume file, hibernation works!
<Purpley> Alright well it acts as a fake webcam and flash finds it, and it basically acts like its watching your desktop
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: so the conclusion is it shouldn't matter
<LinuxGuy2009> sn[a]ke: might be a graphics driver lag.
<lukasz> brb
<Purpley> so you can stream your desktop through a flash application like livestream
<Tim42> how would i add a module to a newer kernel? i tried to just copy the one from /lib/modules/2.6.28-6 to /lib/modules/2.6.31-19, run depmod & update-initramfs, but it said the module was the wrong format. what now?
<LinuxGuy2009> archman: good job
<archman> tnx :)
<archman> LinuxGuy2009, it was Typos_King's work ;)
<Oddbio> I need a little help with connecting to a wireless network. When I start normally I have full access to selecting wireless networks and all that. However, I really need to be able to change wireless networks from the command line?  Is there any way I can do that?
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: because gdm is run as root, but the gdm user is what the its login programs run as.
<acicula> Tim42: build it
<LinuxGuy2009> Oddbio: no flipping clue. Not many requests for making things harder.
<Purpley> so you can stream your desktop through a flash application like livestream
<Purpley> anyone know of software like this?
<chili555> Oddbio, it's very hard, maybe impossible, with Network Manager installed
<Some_Person> Oddbio: look into iwiconfig
<acicula> Oddbio: wpa_supplicant is what you need
<Tim42> acicula: what source am i going to have to get? the whole kernel source?
<acicula> Tim42: depends on the module?
<Oddbio> acicula: great thanks
<natediddy> wow this is the craziest irc channel i have EVER been too
<acicula> Oddbio: if theres no encryption (or wep?) you can just associate as is using iwconfig i think
<PingFloyd> obiwan_: I would still use the init script to invoke it though as that probably does some initialization
<Emanon> Purpley i think there is an option in vlc to stream you screen to a remote site presumably this could be applied to the source of a flash stream as well
<Purpley> Never mind I found something
<Oddbio> acicula: well right now that would work, but at home I have WPA encryption
<Tim42> .../kernel/drivers/ide/cmd64x.ko ?
<photocopy> ok. Im losing my patience. Is there ANYTHING else besides p7zip that can extract 7zip files?
<acicula> Oddbio: well wpa_supplicant is what you need to use then
<blakkheim> photocopy: if p7zip doesn't work, nothing will
<Emanon> fileroller with p7zip backend?
<LinuxGuy2009> photocopy: file-roller
<photocopy> blakkheim: explain that?
<blakkheim> !patience > photocopy
<ubottu> photocopy, please see my private message
<acicula> Tim42: and a driver for your hardware is not present in the current version?
<PingFloyd> photocopy: you answer is by looking in the repo
<Out_Cold> photocopy, there should be just 7zip
<photocopy> blakkheim: don't send me stuff like that, i repeated with a 10 or so minute break.
<photocopy> out_cold standard 7zip is windows only.
<PingFloyd> photocopy: apt-cache search 7zip
<archman_> LinuxGuy2009, do you have any idea why would browsers (FF, Opera) wait for a few seconds before even loading sites, 5secs, sometimes a little less, but still... any ideas?
<Emanon> so piping a message from ubottu to a user doest it publicly greaterthaning it gives them a private message?
<acicula> archman_: got ipv6 enabled?
<Oli``> Just rebooted and my keyboard is somehow stuck in US mode (it's a UK layout). I've checked the keyboard prefs and it says it's UK but @ are switched and I can't find the pipe tile"
<photocopy> pingfloyd ... standard 7zip is wondows only... its only been ported in the form of p7zip (7za, 7zr) i think
<archman_> acicula, it's disabled in browsers
<PingFloyd> photocopy: ok, but there may be other utils in there for working with it
<archman_> LinuxGuy2009,acicula, also, when i booted to live cd, the browsing was lightning fast...
<Tim42> acicula: I don't think so. there isnt even an 'ide' folder in /lib/modules/new-kernel/kernel/drivers
<photocopy> linuxguy2009 i have file-roller, but It doesnt seem to support 7z
<PingFloyd> photocopy: I'd search through the repo with that command I gave you
<Out_Cold> photocopy, i just did an apt-cache search 7z, try that
<acicula> Tim42: either the driver was dropped from the kernel altogether(dont think so), or it wasnt build anymore(doiturself), or it is builtinto the kernel i suppose
<LinuxGuy2009> archman_: I think there was a speed increase by specifying a DNS server.
<acicula> Tim42: is there anything not working?
<PingFloyd> yeah "7z" would probably give better results
<AlienDK> I like 7zip
<archman_> LinuxGuy2009, it was fast a few days back, but not now...i'll google.
<LinuxGuy2009> archman_: That was yet another issue I had with 9.10. You specify a DNS sever and its speedy then.
<Emanon> p7zipfull works for me thus far
<AlienDK> I use OpenDNS
<Tim42> acicula: umm, since i have a working older kernel i compared the kernel messages and noticed that the new one wasnt finding IDE1 that has the root filesystem on it. the old kernel finds it just fine
<PingFloyd> some distros are moving over to putting their packages in xz format which will be nice.  I compresses more than bzip2 and decompresses faster
<PingFloyd> its only drawback is that it takes a lot longer to compress
<photocopy> out_cold pingfloyd i seem to have that
<PingFloyd> but that's perfect for distributing packages
<LinuxGuy2009> photocopy: You have to install the 7zip support for file-roller before it will open them I believe.'
<Out_Cold> photocopy, that command lists apps you can install
<LinuxGuy2009> PingFloyd: Ive never heard of xz compression. ill have to look into that.
<Out_Cold> and LinuxGuy2009 has a point... a free archive app needs non free plugins
<archman_> acicula, should i disable it somewhere in ubuntu?
<archman_> ipv6^
<gloom> Nollog, any luck?
<Nollog>  repplaced the card.
<Nollog> NEW PROBLEM!
<Nollog> SIOCSIFFLAGS won't let me up wlan0 ?
<gloom> Nollog, but the old one... does it work=
<Nollog> This is from a live disc.
<gloom> ?
<Nollog> gloom: No idea. Don't feel like taking apart my laptop
<gloom> Nollog, aha, and the new one, which card is it?
<Nollog> dell minisuchandsuch
<acicula> archman_: you can disable it on the network level by ticking it off in nm-applet
<acicula> Nollog: sudo?
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: You trying to do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" ?
<Nollog> I did
<Nollog> no sude gives a completely different message. :p
<acicula> driver missing?
<gloom> Nollog, lspci of the card?
<Nollog> Broadcom BCM4311
<Nollog> b/g
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: You might need broadcom sta installed for that card.
<Nollog> Would he live boot not sense that?
<Out_Cold> i dunno if the bcm43xx driver is still around
<gloom> yeah, you should activate the restricted drivers
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: no its a non-free driver
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: You have to reboot to use it anyways.
<archman_> Nollog: you need a B43! not a STA!
<powered> how to use tv card on virtualbox?
<archman_> Nollog: i have the same card
<archman_> Nollog: works flawlessly
<Out_Cold> yea b43 is the way to go..
<powered> anyone knows?
<Emanon> pretty sure you cant do that yet powered
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: I have a BCM4312 and I do not use b43 only sta. Otherwise it wont work.
<Nollog> archman_: lol, that's what gloom said about my other card.
<acicula> powered: dont think virtualbox can expose it, unless its usb
<Nollog> The other card is an aethos
<Out_Cold> powered, maybe ask in #vbox?
<archman_> acicula, hehe i don't even have any ipv6 settings :D jaunty
<sylbot> will ubuntu support my system?
<sylbot> i7 920
<acicula> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LinuxGuy2009> Nollog: You need it installed to use the STA anyways.
<archman_> Nollog, dunno, B43 works here on jaunty
<sylbot> stripped down rampage
<acicula> sylbot: that yeh
<sylbot> gtx 260
<powered> nice Out Cold, thanks
<sylbot> and can i overclock it still
<Emanon> yea the 200 line nvidias are supported
<sylbot> the cpu that it
<Emanon> and overclocking is usually supported nicely
<acicula> sylbot: yeah oc'ing has little to do with os
<sylbot> kk
<sylbot> thx
<sylbot> but do i dl the 64 bit one?
<sylbot> or 32 bit
<LinuxGuy2009> Have fun guys Im going to watch some boob-tube.
<acicula> 64bit
<powered> this hardware could be used on vbox, dont you think this acicula?
<archman_> btw, is the swap partition fully empty after resuming from hibernation? mine is...is that correct?
 * Nollog bangs face on wall
<sylbot> x86-64 or intel 64
<Tim42> acicula: actually, how can i redownload/reinstall that tree? the /lib/modules/2.6.31-19-powerpc one?
<acicula> powered: usb yes pci(e) no
<acicula> Tim42: apt-get install ?
<Okidesu> sylbot, x86-64
<Tim42> acicula: do you know how to force a reinstall?
<acicula> archman_: it can be but doesnt have to be
<sylbot> kk thx
<sylbot> later
<acicula> Tim42: install the specific kernel versio
<acicula> with numbers
<powered> ok, thanks acicula.
<slacker-> acicula: in case you were wondering, that link I posted has the correct instructions to get framebuffer working on karmic current
<acicula> slacker-: cool :)
<archman_> acicula, ok :)
<acicula> archman_: if you were using swap before hibernating/suspending it will still be in use afterwards
<Creedence> hi
<Out_Cold> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Creedence> anyone here that can help me please
<powered> my enltv-fm-2 stop work after the last ubuntu kernel update. someone has fixed this?
<amazinggrace> hi guys. noob here.. 2nd day in linux. wondering if anyone knows where images saved from cookies go and if can retrieve them?
<jimi_> how do i start dhcpd on at0 ?
<gloom> Nollog, you want to hear something funny? I have an MSI wind, with a BCM4312 and it worked out of the box (activating the restricted controllers) on both 9.04 and 9.10 :D
<powered> my enltv-fm-2 sound stop work after the last ubuntu kernel update. someone has fixed this?
<acicula> jimi_: edit the dhcp server config
<Out_Cold> amazinggrace, i'd guess in ~/.firefox/
<Creedence> indeed
<jimi_> acicula, interface at0?
<Creedence> 9.04 is the newest version
<Tim42> acicula: linux-image-2.6.31-19-powerpc is already the newest version.
<gloom> Nollog, I don't have linux anymore, so I can't tell you which driver I was using though
<amazinggrace> oh so not tmp?
<orpheus> heeeelp im lost in this open source world, can anybody help me where to start?
<Out_Cold> Creedence, 9.10 is the latest release
<acicula> Tim42: if its already installed its allready installed
<Out_Cold> soon to be 10.04
<Creedence> i need to remove linux, I cannot dual boot any longer
<acicula> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Creedence> or help me dual boot
<acicula> hmm
<acicula> !dualboot | Creedence
<ubottu> Creedence: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<acicula> have a look at the wiki?
<acicula> jimi_: i can only guess
<acicula> jimi_: depends on what you are trying
<jimi_> acicula, interface 0;
<jimi_> er
<jimi_> interface at0;
<gloom> How does Ubuntu/Debian support the Mac Pros? Does ubuntu work flawless on the macs?
<Creedence> trouble is my friend is i have no idea what to type
<acicula> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Creedence> as what is the program to uninstall
<acicula> hmm not very usefull
<jh2os> hey, can the nintendo usb wifi conector be used as a wireless network card in ubuntu?
<acicula> gloom: yeah it should work
<jh2os> im connected to the internet through it right now
<acicula> jh2os: depends on the chip
<acicula> jh2os: at0 a wireless interface?
<Creedence> can i get a remote access to fix this ples
<acicula> you mean ath0 ?
<chili555> jh2os, then you know the answer
<acicula> err jimi_ you mean ath0 ?
<gloom> jimi_, did you solved the dhcpd problem?
<jimi_> acicula, no at0, which is a tunap device... trying to use airbase to make a routable wireless ap
<jimi_> gloom, not yet
<Ganymede> hi, i'm trying to get my nvidia GeForce FX5200 to work with binary drivers on 9.10. ubuntu official wiki and ubottu has no information for 9.10 so i went ahead and installed nvidia-glx-173 and had a xorg.conf autogenerated for me, then i restart and noticed it was setting virtual screen size 1400x1024 for an unknown reason, so i thought i'd try systems -> Administration -> hardware decives, i enabled nvidia there and restarted but then i got whi
<Ganymede> te windows and no window decorations, but compiz ran fine otherwise, so then i disabled nvidia drivers via GUI and did dpkg --purge everything related to nvidia and restarted. now i'm on NV and system -> administrariotn -> hardware drivers doesn't show nvidia as an option
<acicula> acura: ah, then set the interface in the config to that ?
<acicula> jh2os: please keep questions and remarks in #ubuntu
<acicula> and not in pm
<Creedence> anyone help me with remote access and getting my system to boot vista for a reinstall or fix
<jh2os> what?
<acicula> Ganymede: did you update&upgrade the install?
<Ganymede> acicula, not recently, maybe a week ago, should i do it again?
<acicula> Ganymede: nah
<acicula> Ganymede: you can reinstall the nvidia-glx-173 drivers using apt-get though
<red> whats the correct syntax to manually mount a samba share thats enabled via a loopback ssh tunnel?
<jimi_> when running this command, i get this error http://fpaste.org/GAiL/
<Ganymede> acicula, yeah, i had it working for a while when i just used apt-get and not the system->administration->hardware drivers thing
<acicula> red: smbmount, its a program
<Ganymede> acicula, except the weird resolution
<jimi_>  dhcpd3 -d -f -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf at0 &
<red> i can get to it via nautilus smb://127.0.0.1
<acicula> Ganymede: dunno about that
<red> but mounting fails
<red> acicula: ill check
<acicula> ow like so
<acicula> red: smbmount is more of a mount, nautilus smb works a bit differently
<Creedence> ok obviously I should have not dl linux at this point but I need help remotely removing grub
<red> acicula: alright
<red> this is what i tried so far:
<acicula> red: if you wanted it mounted somewhere you need smbmount
<red> red@jekkupullo:/$ sudo mount -t cifs -o user=username,pass=password //127.0.0.1/KALIAPULLO /media/samba
<Nollog> The N card connected on bootup in windows.
<red> mount error(13): Permission denied
<red> (when i enter correct pw / login it says not found)
<Ganymede> red, did you look at your samba log to see why it denying permission?
<Lord_Devi> If a line in my script gets too long... I can terminate it with a backslash \ and continue it on the next line right?
<red> but if not, it says denied, and dmesg shows that its discussing with the samba server and telling it that faulty login
<acicula> Creedence: you have to fix the windows mbr and remove the ubuntu partition, then it is gone
<red> Ganymede: problem is cifs saying it cant find the share
<acicula> Creedence: the order is important, first fix the windows mbr before removing the ubuntu partition
<Nollog> okay, the atheos connected no problem
<red> if the login is correct
<acicula> or your system will be hosed
<red> gets me baffled
<red> the share machine is called kaliapullo (workgroup is named pullot)
<Ganymede> red, and i assume you enabled your account for smb access using smbpasswd. and your samba configuration file has the correct path?
<Nollog> acicula: Is there a way to subscribe to somethign that will email me when they fix my wireless card issues?
<acicula> if its documented somewhere in launchpad you can subscribe there
<red> Ganymede: I can successfully login to the samba share via nautilus
<soreau> Ganymede: You need to install the nvidia alias package so it shows in jockey-gtk (sys>admin>hw drivers)
<red> in LAN and with a loopback
<red> but cannot mount it in commandline which is what i would prefer
<Ganymede> soreau, oh, so should i install all the nvidia-*-modalias packages?
<red> is using smbmount different from using -t cifs?
<acicula> i think it adds a smbfs for -t
<Ganymede> red, i would use mount.cifs, smbfs and cifs are apparently different
<soreau> Ganymede: I believe by default it installs the versions that would be compatible with your card
<xorxes> Noob question...a tutorial Im reading has "Have syslog open (tail -f, xconsole, whatever)."
<xorxes> What do I do?
<acicula> xorxes: open a console
<Ganymede> soreau, wait. what is the "it" that installs versions that are compatible with my card?
<Sylphid|netbook> red, did you include the username / password options in your mount command
<acicula> type tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Purpley> is there a program that can convert xvid to avi?
<red> Ganymede: i use mount -t cifs
<acicula> Purpley: handbrake
<soreau> Ganymede: ubuntu :)
<Kutakizukari> How do I find out what type of memory I have in the terminal?
<Ganymede> Purpley, xvid is a codec, avi is a container...
<red> Sylphid|netbook: mount -t cifs -o username=user,pass=pass //ip/sambashare /mount/point
<xorxes> thanks acicula
<soreau> Ganymede: Which card do you have as reported by lspci|grep VGA?
<Ganymede> soreau, like...during the initial installation? it detects what card i have and only installs the correct modalias packages?
<acicula> Kutakizukari: dmidecode maybe?
<Purpley> Ganymede, sigh, then change its codec to something more common
<soreau> Ganymede: I believe so
<acicula> Kutakizukari: your cpu will tell you ussually what mem you need/have though
<Ganymede> soreau, because i changed my card post-install, now i have a nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<soreau> Ganymede: Ah ok
<acicula> well, dicates rather what type of mem is in the comp
<Sylphid|netbook> red, are you using a system user or samba user
<Sylphid|netbook> red, or guest
<soreau> Ganymede: Try installing the latest version of the nvidia alias package
<spO> what is the program to manage harddrives  ... to set its rest time or whatever
<red> Sylphid|netbook: i've created username for myself and a friend, im able to login to the samba with both of those logins via nautiluus
<red> they are both also usernames on the samba share pc
<red> but samba users aswell, with same login as for the user account
<red> both are enabled ttoo
<Ganymede> soreau, there's four of them, but nvidia-173-modaliases looks the most correct to me...i wonder if the apt-cache description could have been any less informative
<Creedence> help anyone
<Ganymede> nvidia-173-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<Purpley> is there a program that can convert xvid to a more popular codec?
<Sylphid|netbook> red, well the mount syntax looks fine
<Ganymede> Purpley, mencoder can do it and ffmpeg can also probably do it, but each time you re-encode, you lose quality
<soreau> Ganymede: Not sure, but after installing the alias package it should show up in jockey so you can install the driver
<red> hmmh
<Purpley> Ganymede, I know its just xvid is too high of a quality for what i need
<spO> there is a program something that helps manage disks... it allows you to set the spin speed of hard drives i think
<Creedence> noob needs linux geek<======
<claptrap> So, foremost stopped running and put "c62;9" a few dozen times in my terminal. Does that mean it's done, or... ?
<Emanon> Creedence: can you boot into windows?
<Creedence> no
<Purpley> Ganymede, Any encoders with a gui?
<Creedence> only linux
<Creedence> disc in dvd drive
<Creedence> thanks for the help
<tonsofpcs> Purpley: vlc
<Ganymede> Purpley, oh sorry, i don't know about that, i always encode on the command line
<Emanon> do you have a windows disc Creedence?
<Creedence> yes
<cozmoz> Hey all, can't get my microphone to work on linux
<Sylphid|netbook> red, just verified that syntax works fine on my samba share
<Creedence> in dvd drive but stops at the information part
<cozmoz> I have an x-fi Fatal1ty soundcard
<Creedence> will not boot in cd drive
<Sylphid|netbook> red, did you reload samba after adding the users or changing the share permissions
<Emanon> i think there is an option when the windows disc boots to repair an existing system
<red> yes
<Creedence> does not work
<Creedence> tried it all
<aberrant> re all
<Emanon> oh doesnt boot at all hmm
<Creedence> even went to dos and formatted there
<red> they both can log in as long as i use nautilus :S
<cozmoz> tried mixing alot with Alsamixer, not getting much result, not more than that my friends can hear themselves on Mangler
<red> and the user and pass is accepted
<Sylphid|netbook> red, what error does it give you
<red> if its not accetped it returns a faulty login
<red> if its accepted it reports share not  found
<aberrant> I'm using karmic on a notebook w/o X - is there a way to change the size/dimension of the console?
<red> but i can see with smbclient that it's all there
<red> just mounting fails
<Ganymede> soreau, i installed modalias 173 and "jockey?" did not offer any propriatery drivers so i installed all three non-transitional modalias packages and jockey still did not offer any proprietary drivers
<Creedence> its a partition and i cannot get the other onw to boot
<Creedence> one*
<Emanon> oh you have a restore partition not a restore disk?
<soreau> Ganymede: Hmm.. maybe you will have to install the glx package and manually set Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<Creedence> well, i created the iso, played with it, and installed. created the partition in linux and now it will not dual boot
<Ganymede> soreau, did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer ?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, got a minor question. Is there any way to get rid of icon labels on the desktop? I'm trying to have just the icons showing.
<Ganymede> soreau, oh, whoops, sorry
<caty> sidoarjo
<Sylphid|netbook> red, your not trying to mount it inside of the share right? that would be a loop that may cause problems
<enav> hello. i have a problem with my grub...  after install a new hdd and update my ubuntu the grub give an error  that disable my Windows entro at grub menu.... need some help  thanks... here is the console output  http://pastebin.com/TBCVZHdd
<histo> I'm following the vimtutor Lesson 7.2 right now. Is there a way to do this without closing vim?
<Ganymede> aberrant, did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer ?
<aberrant> Ganymede: thanks
<Creedence> i will give remote access if necessary, i am in a serious bind
<Emanon> did you install simply shrinking the windows partition to fit ubuntu or did you install overwriting the windows partition?
<caty> malang
<Creedence> shrink
<red> Sylphid|netbook: i got it to work now, oddly i had to use //serverip/firstfolder
<amagee> i have this strange problem where my mouse cursor stays on the 'busy' animating cursor forever, on some windows
<red> and firstfolder was myfiles
<amagee> i've looked at this http://joeb454.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2656010 but that doesn't seem to be my problem
<Creedence> i live it dont get me wrong but i need to have windows for my gaming
<Creedence> love*
<enav> amagee are you using the compiz effects?
<amagee> no
<Jordan_U> Creedence: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<amagee> i'm using xmonad as my window manager if that's important
<Creedence> how do i tell, i dl today
<enav> amagee What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<amagee> 9.10
<Jordan_U> !version | Creedence
<ubottu> Creedence: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<robertzaccour> i accidently deleted the volume control from the taskbar how do i get it back?
<Emanon> chances are you have 9.10 Creedence
<enav> amagee you have all your desktop effects disabled really?
<amagee> robertzaccour: right-click the panel, click "add to panel..."
<amagee> umm
<amagee> enav: how do i make sure
<robertzaccour> amagee, i did that and didn't see that in the selection
<Redxross> Hello everyone.  I need to open a port so that I can install a program that listens on that port thus allowing the client to connect to it.  Can someone please point me in the right direction with this?
<aberrant> I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst. :(
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | aberrant
<ubottu> aberrant: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Creedence> well i copied and pasted what you put in and got nill
<enav> amagee try this,   go to System-->Appearance-->Vissual Effects
<aberrant> Jordan_U: will the console framebuffer stuff work with grub2?
<Emanon> Creedence: idk how to do it in ubuntu but there is an option in the repair section of mandriva install disks to restore a windows mbr http://www2.mandriva.com/downloads/?p=linux-free
<amagee> enav: umm, there's no such thing
<Xcell> http://pastebin.org/111452   any reccomendations  ?
<amagee> there is system->preferences and system->visual effects
<amagee> uh
<Sylphid|netbook> Redxross, ubuntu does not ship with any firewall rules installed by default, have you added some?
<amagee> there is system->preferences and system->administration
<Redxross> Sylphid|netbook, no I haven't
<amagee> sorry never mind that i'm just stupid
<enav> amagee yep right  there
<amagee> ok yeah it's on "None"
<enav> try to enable  and next disable
<amagee> robertzaccour: hmm yeah you seem to be right.. you've exhausted my expertise then, sorry :S
<Sylphid|netbook> Redxross, then the program should be able to attach to any port and should be able to use it without any additional work on the box
<amagee> ok
<Redxross> Sylphid|netbook, the thing is I wrote this program in Java on Windows and I know that the server should run but its just exiting and since I am using some open source stuff I can't add any logging but thats the only thing that makes sense
<Ze_M> where can i see the source packages?
<acicula> Ze_M: apt-get source <packagename>
<robertzaccour> amagee, i found it thanks
<Ze_M> acicula: no, in www
<enav> amagee done?
<acicula> Ze_M: google the package name
<acicula> packages.ubuntu.org probably
<amagee> enav: i clicked "normal" and it did some stuff then said "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<amagee> i'm not sure they work with xmonad
<Ze_M> acicula: that address doesnt exist
<robertzaccour> amagee, what kinda reply was that? lol
<Jordan_U> aberrant: For grub2 just add "gfxpayload=1600x1200" ( or whatever resolution you want that is supported by VESA ) to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then run "sudo update-grub"
<Creedence> downloading now ... thanks
<enav> amagee go to system-->administration-->hardware drivers
<Creedence> emanon
<amagee> robertzaccour: what do you mean
<teratorn>  what's the "best" way to allow clients on a LAN to dynamically open ports on a Linux NAT gateway? e.g. a uPnP implementation for iptables? what other protocols besides uPnP should I support?
<aberrant> Jordan_U: thanks. that works even though I'm not using X or any other GUI?
<teratorn> s/open/forward/
<Emanon> hope u have another optical drive if your burning from a live disc
<enav> amagee tell what do you see
<robertzaccour> amagee, exhausted your expertise. sarcasm? lol
<amagee> robertzaccour: lol, no, i just have fairly limited expertise in that area :P
<Creedence> this is 4.3 g? that right?
<Jordan_U> aberrant: Yes.
<amagee> robertzaccour: where did you end up finding it?
<robertzaccour> amagee, oh ok lol at first thought you were being a jerk lol
<amagee> enav: i have the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver installed
<amagee> robertzaccour: nah, sorry
<Creedence> stopped the dl
<Emanon> should be mandriva free 2010
<enav> amagee only one option?
<amagee> enav: yep
<Creedence> sorry but i need help deleting whatever it is causing  me not to be able to dual boot. Ubuntu has my whole computer
<enav> amagee that drive have the circle on green ... that means is in use
<robertzaccour> amagee, right click panel>application launcher>accessories then scroll down
<Jordan_U> Creedence: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub"?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Creedence
<Creedence> how do i do that
<aberrant> Jordan_U: hrm. console now blank after reboot. I don't think it liked "1024x768"
<red> Sylphid|netbook: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2188345/samban900.png Behold. I'm sharing samba to my linux mobile phone over 3G (SSH-loopback tunnel) :)
<Creedence> lol
<Creedence> can u remote in?
<Ganymede> soreau, thanks, i got it to work now and with correct resolution, i guess the solution was to just uninstall everything and clean out the xorg configs and start from scratch
<enav> im having a problem with the update-grub
<Emanon> Creedence: http://www2.mandriva.com/downloads/?get_iso&iso=mandriva-linux-free-dual-2010.iso&mirror=http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/mandriva/official/iso/2010.0
<aberrant> let's figure out how to interrupt grub
<Jordan_U> Creedence: If you have port forewarding enabled yes.
<soreau> Ganymede: Oh cool
<amagee> enav: yes, i know
<ubottu> Creedence: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Emanon> that should be an iso for the latest version of mandriva free which you can burn and run the restore windows mbr option its repair options
<Sylphid|netbook> red, nice!
<enav> amagee that is a driver problem... or some xconf bug or corruption.
<Creedence> is there  a private chat?
<robertzaccour> i'm thinkin about deleting the bottom panel and just using AWN. is it pretty stable?
<Jordan_U> Creedence: Do *not* send a passwrod to me via IRC though.
<Creedence> ok
<Emanon> or you could get Jordan_U to help you repair the bootloader
<amagee> enav: hmm, but i had the same problem on my nvidia card a few weeks ago
<enav> amagee  on nvidia cards that problem happend after enable desktop effects and disable the original mouse cursor
<amagee> hmm ok
<amagee> what would you suggest i do?
<aberrant> Hey Jordan_U - I'm stuck. Console blank, can't interrupt grub. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Creedence: You can get my public ssh key from launchpad which will allow only me to login to your computer
<enav> amagee in that case is easy to solve...  the only is needed to do is to disable some options at enhansed zoom
<amagee> enav: but they're all disabled already
<Creedence> where is that
<enav> try deleting the actual xconf and creating a new one
<Creedence> i dont know this stuff
<amagee> hmm ok i'll try that
<amagee> thanks enav
<Creedence> im 43 years old and do not know computers that much
<enav> amagee im know this is disable... that was the case of nvidia cards
<enav> amagee i have some where the code to do that  hang on
<Emanon> and i don't know cars Creedence we all have our strong and weak points
<amagee> i'm reasonably ok with xorg.conf
<Creedence> how u know that lol
<Random832> >_<
<Random832> stupid kernel image install scripts don't know how to deal with a non-grub system
<enav> amagee: try this and restart -->   cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Creedence> can i click private chat?
<Creedence> or u
<enav> Creedence what happend buddy
<Zenker> can someone tell me how to find out what password i set for my username in here?
<amagee> enav: thanks
<Creedence> i cannot boot windows at all
<enav> that code just rewritte the xconf
<Emanon> Jordan_U: is logging into Creedences' computer to attempt to repair his GRuB install i think
<amagee> yeah
<enav> Creedence why not
<Creedence> dont know i need someone in here to fix it
<Creedence> i am a big noob
<enav> Creedence dont worry
<Fandekasp> hi
<enav> Creedence how many hdd you have
<Alan502> Good day, I was looking for something similar to ms office publisher on linux, i'm looking for something to make pamphlets specifically. Do you know anything that can help?
<Emanon> it'll get sorted out hehe
<Creedence> call me creed or dave, my friends call me that
<lantizia> If Canonical ever got a better offer from Google for the search box by the time of 10.10... would it dare push the change back in the 10.04 repo? :D
<Creedence> hss is hard drive, =1
<Creedence> hdd*
<enav> Alan502: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives
<aberrant> wow, got it back by editing blind
<Zenker> oh i still have the conf email, is the string of letters/numbers after my name the password i set?
<enav> Creedence you ahve only 1 harddrive?
<aberrant> now to try again
<natediddy> DROID DOES 3===D~~ ( . )( . )
<Emanon> Alan502: does ms publisher run in wine?
<Creedence> i want to keep the linux but want to dual boot ... yes one
<Creedence> but if it means erasing everthing thats fine too. im desperate
<Alan502> Emanon, yes, it does, but not good enough
<denis-k> natediddy: something you'll never be able to accomplish
<Emanon> try scribus maybe Alan502
<Alan502> Emanon, ok
<natediddy> denis-k, lol
<Alan502> !scribus
<enav> Creedence ok.. i guess you ahve 1 disk with 2 partitions, 1th with linux, 2th with Windows  right?
<natediddy> sorry had to do it
<denis-k> Droid > every other mobile OS
<natediddy> love this channel tho :) has helped me with a LOT
<Creedence> 1 linux and 1 windows
<Floods`> l
<Creedence> partioned
<denis-k> natediddy: usually does
<enav> Creedence good...  open your console and type this --> sudo update-grub
<sonder> hello
<natediddy> im a linux newb
<Emanon> for future reference http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<natediddy> so i need all the help i can get :P
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, got a minor question. Is there any way to get rid of icon labels on the desktop? I'm trying to have just the icons showing.
<enav> Creedence:  next  copy and paste all the output here -->  http://pastebin.com/          press  submit and give the web link
<enav> MasterofPuppets: for only 1 icon?   or all icons?
<Monnikje> I'm wondering... How can I run grup 2 without a grup.cfg but with a menu.lst (I have a clean Ubuntu 9.10 install, and I was pointed out here that I thus already have grup 2 instead of grup legacy)
<Creedence> ound linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic-pae
<Creedence> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic-pae
<Creedence> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Creedence> done
<FloodBot2> Creedence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glaucio> Eai Pessoal sou do Parana / Lapa
<Emanon> grub Monnikje
<Jordan_U> Monnikje: Not currently, but why would you want to?
<enav> Creedence   use pastebin   is a web site to paste large codes
<stevecam> is there a simple way to assign my shortcut keys for keys that havnt been assigned
<Emanon> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Grub
<Random832> why do kernel packages HARDCODE having to run update-grub?
<Monnikje> I found a guide on how to enhance the boot menu graphically with for example a background image, which requires me to have grub 2 (or well, grup 1.97)
 * Random832 just had an upgrade error out
<stevecam> i try to set them in keyboard-shortcut but half of my multimedia keys will just do nothing
<Emanon> if they can be detected stevecam
<Emanon> System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<red> im not tired
<Emanon> select a task hit the key and your donw
<red> and i have no more problems to solve
<Emanon> done*
<stevecam> Emanon, they can be seen by the kernel, but they havn't been assigned
<red> someone suggest me something i could use on my pc which takes a moment to set up properly
<enav>  Creedence  goto    http://paste.ubuntu.com    and paste the console outpu there   next press submit and next copy and paste the weblink   here
<red> :)
<Spirits-Sight> how can I get a windows device to show up as a storage device on my ubuntu system?
<Creedence> done
<Monnikje> Emanon: when I entered this channel, I was immediately pointed out I should have grup 2 instead of grup because I've got a clean 9.10 install
<Emanon> as long as they can be seen you can assign them in keyboard shortcuts i think
<Jordan_U> Monnikje: What does that have to do with using menu.lst syntax instead of grub2 grub.cfg syntax?
<Creedence> submitted
<ultraparadigm> Anyone heard of anyone who has had luck getting a wireless display to work in Ubuntu?
<stevecam> keyboard shortcuts is nice, but it only does half of the job of setting up my shortcuts, its more of a hotkey manager
<Creedence> mine works and i have no clue what i am doing lol
<Jordan_U> Creedence: You need to give us the link.
<enav> Creedence i need the website addres
<Creedence> crap
<Creedence> hold on
<Emanon> oh they can be seen but havnt been designated (XF86Home etc)
<Emanon> i got you
<Monnikje> well, I should have to edit 05_debian_theme, which is missing. I should also edit /etc/default/grub, which is also missing. Both are present after I install grub 1.97
<stevecam> yeah
<Monnikje> but that is giving errors during the install
<ultraparadigm> anyone here ever heard of a wireless display?
<Floods`> quit
<Emanon> so they cant be turned into shortcuts until they have been given a label got ya
<Emanon> sec i read about this a while back ill find the manual for ya
<enav> ultraparadigm   try wifiradar
<stevecam> Emanon, is there a GUI to do this?
<Jordan_U> Monnikje: What error? What install?
<Creedence> its doing something
<Creedence> dont know where to get it m8
<Creedence> just pm jordan
<aberrant> Jordan_U: FYI - it's /etc/defaults/console-setup - nothing to do w/ grub
<Zenker> anyone know how to findout/change my password for this room?
<Spirits-Sight> any ideas of how to get win ce device to show as a storage device like USB device? NOT intersted in syncing any thing but being able to copy and move and delete files?
<ultraparadigm> enav,  thanks!  you think that might work with a wireless display?  Have you hear of anyone using it for that purpose?
<Monnikje> when upgrading grub 0.97 to grub 1.97 I get the following errors:
<Monnikje> grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `nvidia_dgcefiej2' (which is the second partition on my raid-0 hdd, also the partition containing Ubuntu 9.10)
<enav> wireless display?  what is that
<Creedence> my gosh, never thought you tube coolness would turn out like this..... hahah
<Monnikje> Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed.
<Monnikje> Please specify the module with the option `--modules' explicitly.
<enav> Creedence  hang on
<Monnikje> dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):
<Monnikje> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Monnikje> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jordan_U> Monnikje: Try installing grub 1.98 from lucid .
<Creedence> yep got all night.. gotta fix my system
<Emanon> stevecam: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<Emanon> its targeted towards Arch users but still relevant
<Creedence> cant someone come in my comp and fix this?
<Monnikje> how do I do that? I'm totally new to Ubuntu, and I haven't encountred lucid yet
<enav> Creedence do you mean remote assitance
<Creedence> yes
<enav> come to private chat
<ultraparadigm> enav,  a wireless display is a monitor., or TV adapter that takes an audio/video signal from a computer wirelessly
<temoto> Hello. I have following line in /etc/security/limits.conf:  *   hard   rss    2048000   and ulimit -a shows that. Does this setting guarantee that no program will ever consume more than 2 gigs of memory?
<Emanon> and further to that stevecam http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keytouch
<ultraparadigm> Basically a wireless monitorr
<enav> Creedence doble click over my name
<ultraparadigm> I guess it's pretty new, probably no support out there for it right now.  I'll be stuck with windows for that I guess
<stevecam> Emanon, thanks
<Jordan_U> Monnikje: Download http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub-pc and http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub-common to a directory then run "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/directory/*.deb"
<enav> ultraparadigm never heart that before
<Zenker> ultraparadigm are you using wi-fi and a display adapter or ecactly what hardware are u trying to use to get the signal from the puter to the monitor?
<Monnikje> does it matter to which directory I download it (for example, should I put it in the boot dir?)
<Jordan_U> Monnikje: It just needs to be a directory without any other .deb files in it. The downloads directory is probably fine.
<Redxross> has anyone ever loaded multiple .jar files from the command line in unix?
<dlynes> Anyone on at the moment that's familiar with preseeding a ubuntu install?
<dlynes> Redxross, that's done using your classpath (java -cp)
<Redxross> dlynes, ya but i need to load a whole bunch of .jar files and no wildcards are allowed right?
<Monnikje> ok, thanks Jordan_U. I'll try it
<dlynes> Redxross, so?
<Redxross> dlynes, i don't want to write a classpath with a list of 12 jar files
<Redxross> dlynes, need a better way of doing that =(
<Emanon> stevecam omg just downloaded and am trying keytouch editor this is just a preliminary assessment but in my humble opinion "IT EFFIN ROCKS!"
<xiven> Hello
<stevecam> xD
<xiven> I wanted to check if there is currently any developers needed for Ubuntu
<Emanon> YES
<dlynes> Redxross, for file in *.jar; do if [ "${CLASSPATH}" == "" ]; then $CLASSPATH=$file ; else $CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:${file} ; fi ; done ; java -cp ${CLASSPATH} my.java.class
<xiven> Which languages are needed?
<Redxross> dlynes, WOW YOU ROCK!
<Emanon> xiven: there are ALWAYS devs needed for every language
<Emanon> sec let me get you a link
<Prestidigitonium> im trying to install ubuntu server to my microsd card but i think its trying to set up the swap on it too. how can i prevent that?
<xiven> Welll, I'm not a pro at any language..but if I an get something that isn't too big...I'm willing to do some coding
<Jordan_U> dlynes: You don't use '$' in front of variable names when setting them.
<Emanon> xiven: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<xiven> Out of curiosity, any paid positions?
<dlynes> Jordan_U, good point
<dlynes> Jordan_U, my mistake
<xiven> I've been curious if Canonical hires, or just donates lol
<Flannel> xiven: Paid positions are here: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<dlynes> Redxross, as Jordan_U mentioned, the ${CLASSPATH}/$CLASSPATH on the left side of the assignments should be CLASSPATH, instead (no curly braces, and no dollar sign)
<Redxross> dlynes, could i specify the folder in which the *.jar files are in by for file in \workspace\project\lib\*.jar; do if [ "${CLASSPATH}" == "" ]; then $CLASSPATH=$file ; else $CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:${file} ; fi ; done ; java -cp ${CLASSPATH} my.java.class
<xiven> Okay, I am checking both
<dlynes> Redxross, wait a second here...are you in linux, or windows?
<Redxross> dlynes, linx
<Redxross> dlynes, linux*
<dlynes> Redxross, then why are you using '\' for a path separator instead of '/'?
<Prestidigitonium> i dont understand this install process :-(
<Redxross> dlynes, oh oops
<dlynes> Redxross, and yes you can give the file as a full path
<Emanon> care to elaborate Prestidigitonium?
<Spirits-Sight> any ideas of how to get win ce device to show as a storage device like USB device? NOT intersted in syncing any thing but being able to copy and move and delete files?
<Monnikje> Jordan_U: Thanks! this doesn't give me the errors while installing. I'll try fiddling around after I get some sleep, but I'm sure it'll be fine now
<Redxross> dlynes, just trying to make sense of the ${'s thing
<Prestidigitonium> well, im trying to install ubuntu server to my microsd card. but i dont want my swap on it too
<subham> hello every body can any body can help me in one aspect i am trying to install an plug's in firefox to view some of the content from an on line library  and that plugin is dependent on qt3 can any body can tell me what should i install from repos ... so that it demand can be fulfilled any help would be of great help
<dlynes> Redxross, sometimes you need to use '${....}' instead of '$...', so that the shell isn't interpreting neighboring characters as part of the variable
<Fandekasp> hi
<xiven> Does the Design category mean, for example...improving application GUI's?
<Redxross> dlynes,  oh i see
<its-me-again> hi has anyone got reprap to work on ubuntu
<Emanon> xivin i think so
<Fandekasp> Does someone know svn and could help me for a post commit hook problem  ? thank you in advance
<dlynes> Redxross, ${VARNAME} or $VARNAME will substitute in the value of the variable, 'VARNAME'
<Prestidigitonium> i want to set up a mem disk for swap. then use unifs or whatever its called to mount partitions if they are available
<red> dlynes: does the shell disticnt betweeen "" and '' and if use '' then can u do ' . $variable . ' like in php?
<xiven> I think I might be able to do the most help with bug fixing though
<Redxross> dlynes, oh its a way to set values?
<dlynes> red, yes, it does
<red> ok nice
<Emanon> i dont think an install requires a swap partition it is just reccomended
<red> just peaked my interest
<dlynes> red, and you cannot use '.' like in php, either
<Emanon> so you can tell it to go without i think Prestidigitonium
<red> k
<Prestidigitonium> i then want to install a gui on there when ubuntu server has completed install
<jrib> Fandekasp: try #svn
<dlynes> red, it's shell scripting, not php or perl
<xiven> Like I said..I'm not a pro at any language..but with bug fixing I could probably be more productive
<amagee> umm, won't '$var' come out as literally '$var'?  you need double quotes for the variable to be expanded
<Prestidigitonium> oh you mean manual install mode?
<Fandekasp> jrib : they sleep on #svn ^^
<xiven> Which one, the design or bug fixing is shell?
<Emanon> manual partitioning at least Prestidigitonium
<Redxross> I should learn shell scripting
<jrib> Fandekasp: be patient, not every channel is as busy as this one
<xiven> Heh..I don't know any shell scripting
<Fandekasp> yep ok :)
<xiven> very basic bash maybe, although that should be easy to learn..
<dlynes> Redxross, VARNAME=value is for left side of assignments...  if [ "${VARNAME}" == "VALUE" ];  is for using the value of the varaible
<dlynes> s/varaible/variable/
<git__> i learn bash scripting by having a problem I want to solve
<xiven> What kind of deadlines fall into bug fixing?
<git__> i learn faster that way
<Redxross> dlynes, so can you fix that script you wrote out for me?
<Emanon> xiven asap generally
<Xarver> I have this strange sound problem. I have my earbuds plugged in because I wanted to listen to a video. When I unplug them the sound doesn
<Redxross> dlynes, this way i can see the difference
<dlynes> Redxross, the bash man page is a good start, as is 'learning the bash shell', from O'reilly
<Xarver> doesn't work, only the earbuds.
<Redxross> dlynes, i'll get it
<xiven> lol...but surely its a develop in my off-time kinda thing..
<Emanon> Xarver: need to switch output port
<Prestidigitonium> but i thought linux must have a swap partition?
<dlynes> Redxross, for file in *.jar; do if [ "${CLASSPATH}" == "" ]; then CLASSPATH=$file ; else CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:${file} ; fi ; done ; java -cp ${CLASSPATH} my.java.class
<Redxross> dlynes, man thank you once more, you are the man!
<Emanon> i dont think so Prestidigitonium just recommended for performance
<Emanon> but you may be right
<xiven> I don't have much free time, but I'm wanting to fill my hobby coding time with something
<Xarver> Emanon, ?
<Prestidigitonium> ah. ok cool
<Redxross> dlynes, i'll def download the O'Reilly
<Emanon> you could try to make it force a ramdisk for swap
<dlynes> Redxross, you can also learn more by joining #awk, #bash, #sed, #grep, ##linux
<xiven> Besides, it'd help others, grow my experience..and it'd be pretty cool to know I have written code/code changes which run in ubuntu lol
<Emanon> that seems redundant but if it foreces you to have swap you can at least make it common to any computeryou plug into
<Redxross> dlynes, sweet =)
<dlynes> Redxross, and just sit quietly in the background soaking in what everyone talks about
<Emanon> Xarver: what i meant is it seems when you unplug it doesnt switch back to your speakers so you may need to manually switch the output
<xiven> What's the enrollment process, just download something, fix, and upload for review?
<its-me-again> anyone able to get reprap to run on ubuntu
<shahin> how does ubuntu with compiz enabled run on an old XP2500+, 2048mb ddr, ati radeon 9600pro? should i install regular ubuntu or should i try xubuntu?
<Xarver> Emanon, How do I do that?
<dlynes> Am I the only person in this channel that's tried to do preseeding?
<Emanon> right click on the volume control in system tray
<Emanon> click sound preferences
<Emanon> hit output tab
<Emanon> and fiddle till it works
<Grogyan> does anyone here know how to get the RepRap host to run under Linux?
<Xarver> Emanon, there are much settings...
<Emanon> doesnt seem so Grogyan
<xiven> The website makes it sound so much like a regular job. No one gets money for volunteer do they? Heh.
<pocock> i wrote an SH file, made it executable, and now have my crontab successfully set to run it on boot.. what i can't get is for it to run every 5 minutes, any help would be greatly appreciated
<Lta> Hello guys, i was running an up to date karmic and updated to lucid, after running an update-initramfs -u -k all, my system doesn't boot anymore, mountall complains it doesn't found libplybootclient.so.2. It's quite annoying as my system is unusable. Is this a know issue ? If not, where should i file this in laucnhpad ?
<Emanon> Xarver try the radial buttons or the dropdown menu at the bottom of the output tab
<its-me-again> !ask | Grogyan
<ubottu> Grogyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !cron > pocock
<ubottu> pocock, please see my private message
<Xarver> Emanon, there's only one radio button and no settings work
<Grogyan> Can anyone help me to get the RepRap host sotware to run under ubuntu 9.1?
<Grogyan> or know what i'm doing wrong?
<Emanon> idk then Xarver sorry
<Xarver> :|
<pocock> jrib: i've been there. the problem isnt with the cron as far as i can tell
<jrib> pocock: what's your cron line?
<xiven> I would think about applying to remote Paid jobs...but I wouldn't want to bite off too much and end up getting fired He He
<pocock> */15 * * * * change.sh & @reboot change.sh
<pocock> the reboot works fine
<kris__> Hi. Is there a CLI interface to NetworkManager?
<CAPcap> if i added a monitor and changed the settings what file would that settings be saved in (it prompted me and i just let it do its thing and now I'm having problems)
<its-me-again> Grogyan: test did you get it
<xiven> Hey....is there a seperate development team for UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudio's GDM and/or USplash stuff?
<jrib> pocock: where is change.sh?  You should give absolute paths
<pocock> sorry, its in /bin
<dlynes> xiven, what's UbuntuStudio?
<jrib> pocock: is the "&" part of your file?
<pocock> no
<its-me-again> !ask | Grogyan
<ubottu> Grogyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pocock> each one is on a separate line
<xiven> Ok
<jrib> pocock: in that order?
<CAPcap> ! UbuntuStudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dlynes> oh
<xiven> I asked because there is something about the UbuntuStudio usplash theme that really needs fixed.
<pocock> no, sorry, the @reboot is above the timed version
<Emanon> he IS asking just no one knows how to help him
<jrib> pocock: do you have a final newline in your crontab?
<Emanon> asking how to make a program run IS a question
<pocock> a wha?
<jrib> pocock: an empty line at the end
<its-me-again> has anyone been able to get reprap working on ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> pocock: (you need one)
<Grogyan> When I run the RepRap linux script, the repRap host begins to start then quits before displaying the GUI
<xiven> What kind of a network might Ubuntu have for sales of software created?
<aldhi> hjjhj
<pocock> sec
<ultraparadigm> Is there something special that I have to do to get the HDMI output to send a signal to my TV?
<Grogyan> I don't know why or find any information as to why it won't run
<CAPcap> if i added a monitor and changed the settings what file would that settings be saved in (it prompted me and i just let it do its thing and now I'm having problems)
<TxMatt> I have a question...Whats a goood dvd burning tool i can get from the repositories??
<Emanon> Grogyan: you try sudo?
<CAPcap> TxMatt whats wrong with Brasero?
<Grogyan> you mkean sudo reprap?
<Emanon> TxMatt: brasero k3b and about 30,000 others
<kris__> Hi. Is there a CLI interface to NetworkManager?
<Emanon> yes Grogyan
<Moon_Doggy> how do i set up ssh and get a windows computer to connect to it over the internet
<TxMatt> LOL. i didnt see that.
<TxMatt> i'll try it.
<xiven> So, why would all bug fixes be in shell script, aren't there more bugs then just the shell scripts?
<dlynes> kris__, only one i know of is sudo apt-get remove network-manager && vi /etc/network/interfaces && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mapid> I'm a happy camper using Ubuntu, but I wonder how to change the display resolution. I see no place in 'System' to change that
<Grogyan> sudo reprap doesn't execute
<Grogyan> command not found
<kris__> dlynes: Thank you.
<Emanon> System>Preferences>Display mapid
<drbe4t> hey i need help my ubuntu can't find http://ppa.launchpad.net/dt/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<CAPcap> mapid: System>Preferences>Display
<dlynes> kris__, I'm guessing you installed ubuntu without a gui?
<Curly_Q> I am in root via SSH. I am in the directory: /usr/share/apache2/default-site#    I would like to allow drag and drop from the SSH client to that directory. What is the chown or the command for that?
<mapid> Emanon, CAPcap, they're dimmed out
<jrib> Curly_Q: you're root... it doesn't matter.  You can drag and drop anywhere
<kris__> dlynes: No. Just need to re-install my graphics driver in order to get Xorg to work, yet I have to have X up in order to start NetworkManager ... Catch22.
<Curly_Q> I would much rather give the main <user> that authority without being in root.
<dlynes> kris__, huh?  what does installing graphics drivers have to do with network manager?
<Curly_Q> I tried drag and drop and it does'nt work. Errors.
<kris__> dlynes: I need the internet in order to run "apt-get install xorg-drivers" or whatnot.
<dlynes> kris__, oh....and /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't fix it for you?
<Curly_Q> I am using SSH Tectia Pro. Nice program.
<gloom> hi there again
<dlynes> kris__, network manager is still a non-X daemon running in the background I think
<ultraparadigm> Does X handle multiple displays well?
<dlynes> kris__, gnome-network-manager or something like that is the gui component
<jrib> !permissions > Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q, please see my private message
<Emanon> occasionally ultraparadigm
<ultraparadigm> :/
<gloom> Is there any software for linux, to add live effects to a webcam?
<tucemiux> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ZykoticK9> ultraparadigm, depends on what gfx card(s) you are using - but X itself has no problems
<kris__> dlynes: No. I need to be able to connect wirelessly, and to determine the wl AP.
<Emanon> cheese gloom
<kris__> s/determine/select/
<dlynes> kris__, oh...nasty
<Planet_x> heres a rather noob question, how do i make desktop icons smaller?
<dlynes> kris__, it's possible from the command line...it's just a huge pain in the ass to do wireless from the command line
<gloom> fot cheese, does not have what i'm looking for
<papul> hi guys
<kris__> dlynes: yah.
<dlynes> kris__, type iwconfig --help
<papul> i want syntax highlighting for nano
<dlynes> kris__, and ifconfig --help
<kris__> dlynes: Got a reader's digest version? :-D
<papul> i want syntax highlighting for nano
<ultraparadigm> Zykotick9, well i'm using a Nvidia with the proprietary drivers.  But the second display is going to be a TV through the HDMI cable
<gloom> i want live effects. Like those windows software that let you use the webcam in other app, like skype, but add some cool effects like sunglasses or masks. Does linux has an equivalent?
<cryptide> anybody have chrome crash like once a day or so?
<Curly_Q> I tried to use the SSH with it's GUI to change file permissions but that didn't work. I suppose I need to give the SSH client permission to change permissions.
<ZykoticK9> papul, http://wiki.linuxhelp.net/index.php/Nano_Syntax_Highlighting
<rfa_> papul better use vim ;)
<Emanon> no cryptide i dont use that fail-browser
<ZykoticK9> ultraparadigm, "should" work fine -- nvidia is really good with dual displays
<mkquist> cryptide: nope, and I like chrome
<Planet_x> nvm figured it out
<cryptide> Emanon, while crashing is def a fail... it is much faster than ff
<cryptide> mkquist, you have flashblock on or something?
<mkquist> cryptide: no
<CAPcap> cryptide i run chrome with no issues
<CAPcap> and i dont have any special settings.
<ultraparadigm> Sykotick9, K thanks.  Sofar I'm not getting anything.  But I'll keep seperemmenting with the settings.  i don't see anything about more than one display so far.  Maybe I have to start tthe computer with the display plugged in.
<dlynes> kris__, to scan, do iwlist scanning
<Emanon> are you talking to boot or to browse cryptide?
<Emanon> cause fasterfox makes browsing very snappy in ff
<mkquist> cryptide: the worst thing i've had happen is when i reopen it i have to click on restore to get old pages back...
<papul> rfa_, i dont know vim
<papul> rfa_, when i type :q sometimes it get entered as text and sometimes as command
<xorxes> How can I access the GUI for managing users from the command line?
<xorxes> nvm
<rfa_> papul yeah, vim is a little complicated at start
<cryptide> Emanon, browse
<cryptide> maybe it is my delicious plugin
<Lord_Devi> In a simple for loop parsing files like:  "for _file in $( ls /foo/bar/ ); do .... done" How might I fille $_file with absolute paths rather than filenames?
<Emanon> try fasterfox next time your on ff
<bpocock> jrib: i tried adding a blank line... could there a problem with the executable file thats allowing it to run on boot but preventing it from running at intervals?
<mkquist> cryptide: whats delicious do?
<Emanon> users-admin xorxes
<cryptide> mkquist, links up my bookmarks across multiple machines/browsers
<Curly_Q> Xorxes try VNC.
<CAPcap> What (and where) is the display configuration file in Karmic? I changed monitor settings earlier and it needed to modify it. I let it do it automatically and now everything is all wonky.
<xiven> Do any kind of donations come in to help volunteers at all?
<xiven> I mean like registered volunteers
<tamran> hi everyone
<tamran> I'm looking for some advice
<mkquist> tamran: ask away
<kris__> !ask | tamran
<ubottu> tamran: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tamran> I have need for the kernel that comes with 8.04 (because of an old video card which is not supported by ati anymore) but want to run a lot of the latest apps
<tamran> what is the best way of going about that?
<tamran> should I install 8.04 and hack upgrades? or should I install the latest one and hack downgrades?
<kris__> tamran: It's going to be a bit of work, but you should go to packages.ubuntu.com and manually download the package for the kernel from there.
<papul> ZykoticK9, in the link that ya gave me i am finding some difficulties
<tamran> kris__: so use the latest ubuntu revision and get the 2.6.26 kernel?
<ZykoticK9> papul, sorry man i really can't help - i'm a vi guy myself, when you asked i was curious if it was possible and found that link
<kris__> tamran: Ya.
<tamran> ok, thanks a bunch
<kris__> That's what I'm doing right now, for an issue with a joystick.
<kris__> tamran: Best of luck.
<tamran> kris__: thanks buddy! :)
<CAPcap> What (and where) is the display configuration file in Karmic? I changed monitor settings earlier and it needed to modify it. I let it do it automatically and now everything is all wonky.
<papul> ZykoticK9, the link has zcat /usr/doc/nano-x.x.x/nanorc.sample.gz >~/.nanorc but i cant find /usr/doc :(
<tamran> kris__: here's hoping!!
<papul> anyone else please help
<papul> the link has "zcat /usr/doc/nano-x.x.x/nanorc.sample.gz >~/.nanorc" but i cant find /usr/doc :(
<papul> someone please help
<papul> someone please help
<papul> i want sytax highlighting in nano
<CAPcap> What (and where) is the display configuration file in Karmic? I changed monitor settings earlier and it needed to modify it. I let it do it automatically and now everything is all wonky.
<isolat3dsh33p> CAPcap, System->Prefs->Display?
<Grogyan> How would I find out what com port I would be using in Ubuntu 9.10 for a bluetooth serial module?
<Lord_Devi> what can i use inside a for loop to obtain full path names? "for _file in $( ls /foo/bar/ )" only produces basenames for me
<Kamokow> ron
<CAPcap> isolat3dsh33p, no thats what messed it up, i was using an additional external monitor on my laptop with different settings from my current one. when i configured it, it told me it needed to modify some file. it gave me the option of doing it myself or the program doing it automatically. i let it do it automatically but now everything is all screwy and i need to restore it.
<soreau> LobbyZ: for i in /path/to/* ?
<soreau> CAPcap: What does 'xrandr' show?
<Kamokow> I need to do a backup of 2 drives to an external drive. Can someone recommend some software to do so?
<ToastyJustice> Hey guys. Would anyone be able to help me with a graphics issue in 9.10?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a pizza timer app?  Something in the task bar to let me know when my pizza is free?
<soreau> Kamokow: cp ?
<soreau> ToastyJustice: Not unless you ask your question :(
<soreau> dsnyders: Yes
<Kamokow> soreau: Well, I just wanted a simple backup program, cp was my fallback :P
<CAPcap> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/394440/
<ToastyJustice> Well, I went out and got a radeon 4350 for an older machine that needed a graphics card. So, I install it, but in 9.10 my mouse is choppy, like it runs at 4 fps or something
<dsnyders> soreau, Great!  That's a load off my mind.
<CAPcap> soreau, im obviously not sure that is the issue, but it thats the only thing i can think of that would be causing problems. all of my problems have been since that monitor use.
<soreau> CAPcap: that shows you have a single monitor connected at 1024x768. I assume you want something different?
<Pici> dsnyders: Theres a tea timer applet iirc. You can program any amount of time in it.  Let me see if I can remember the package name.
<mapid> /etc/X11/xorg.conf should this file exist?
<papul> mapid, lolzz
<dsnyders> mapid, You'd think so, but recently they've changed X so that it is not strictly required.
<Pici> dsnyders: Its either timer-applet or teatime
<soreau> mapid: If you are using any recent version of X, it is smart enough to guess which open source driver and options are needed
<papul> i want sytax highlighting in nano. please help]
<soreau> mapid: It would definitely be needed if using proprietary drivers
<ToastyJustice> It's weird. I get 717 fps with fgl_glxgears, but I can barely use my mouse
<mapid> soreau, I am trying to get my ATI card identified by the OS, been following how to setup "fglrx"
<mechcozmo> hi, i have trouble getting a wireless card to connect at startup using ndiswrapper
<Pici> papul: I wrote a short blog entry a while ago about enabling that: see http://nullcortex.com/2008/07/nano-nano/
<dsnyders> mapid, They've also changed the key combo to restart X from CTRL-ALT-Backspace to ALT-PrintScreen-K
<soreau> mapid: Which model as reported by 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<mechcozmo> i can see the wireless network, and i can connect, but getting an IP address times out
<CAPcap> soreau, no. i used an second monitor this afternoon to test the VGA out on my laptop since I knew the S-Video didn't work. I set up the monitor and then shut it off and disconnected because I was just testing. Since then though I have been having major display issues. Examples: A video that previously worked no longer plays. When I open, close, move, or resize windows i get this fuzzy leftover distorted graphic area(s).
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, which chipset?
<mapid> soreau, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600]
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: Netgear WG511v2... Marvell chipset
<soreau> mapid: fglrx no longer supports that card. You should have open radeon driver already working if fglrx is not installed
<soreau> CAPcap: Which model card is it?
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, eww.. hmm timing out could mean a few things I suppose maybe network is busy/congested or poor signal
<mechcozmo> mechcozmo: the one "Made in China", because there's a difference
<mapid> soreau, the thing is it did not work out out of the box - I'm currently using quite low resolution and in settings the resolution and display frequency are dimmed out
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: network is good, a lot of other devices on it with no issue
<CAPcap> soreau, ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (ie, ancient).
<soreau> mapid: How have you tried to install fglrx?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: it also was working fine with a different card
<papul> Pici, thanks did it
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, the latter WG511 v3 (note the space in between) was also made in china
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, its probably the driver issue I suppose
<mapid> soreau, yes, but seems that the guide is for older versions of Ubuntu, the X system or xorg must have updated at some stage
<ToastyJustice> If anyone has any suggestions for my issue, I'll be here for a little while. Likely perusing google for answers
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: the card definitely is a v2 made in china
<soreau> CAPcap: Have you tried to see what file it changed? ie. maybe rename or remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart X
<mapid> like, cannot find /etc/X11/xorg.conf which the tutorial references
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: there are, get this, two versions of the v2 card
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, I have that card too :) the one with the black coloured pastic bit
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: yup, yup
<soreau> mapid: What makes you think the radeon driver isn't working?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: do you have a v2 card that was made in china?
<mapid> soreau, the fact that I cannot change my display resolution
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, http://daemonizer.de/prism54/wg511/
<soreau> mapid: How are you trying to change the resolution?
<mapid> soreau, Preferences, Display, but the options just are not there, they're zeroed and dimmed out
<dgfitch_> what is the recommended way to use Network-Manager or get wifi working at all with a non-gnome window manager (ratpoison) in karmic?
<CAPcap> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/394442/     thats my xorg.conf
<blakkheim> dgfitch_: use wicd
<dgfitch_> blakkheim: thanks, reading
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: ah, yes; the one with the black bit, no spaces.
<soreau> mapid: Can you pastebin the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer' and 'xrandr' ?
<pope22> is there a media player with the Amazon MP3 Store integrated into it?
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, yeah I have that one but my one is made in taiwan.. the other two I have, one is from taiwan and the other from china
<mapid> soreau, the data is short: renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV530 71CE) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<soreau> CAPcap: The only thing I could recommend is trying without xorg.conf or enabling kms/dri2 by booting with radeon.modeset=1
<sambagirl> what really amazes me is how HP has created the printer drivers for their products for open source os's and they work! :)
<soreau> mapid: But xrandr is not so short..
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: i'm using the mrv8335 driver
<mapid> soreau, it gives nothing
<soreau> mapid: Nothing??
<soreau> mapid: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: the 2802W drivers never worked
<cbleslie> sambagirl, ZING!
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: namely, the driver loaded but could not find hardware...
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, yeah I haven't tried much because you needed to use ndiswrapper which was a pain.. however the earlier versions which I also do own don't require to use ndiswrapper, they are different chipsets
<CAPcap> how do i delete xorg.conf it says i dont have permission. i need to be root. but im horrible at using the terminal
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: i have certainly noticed that 'is a pain' thing
<mapid> soreau, http://pastebin.com/2V8EcRCa
<shazbotmcnasty> CAPcap, why are you trying to delete xorg.conf?
<cbleslie> CAPcap, sudo then your delete command
<_Techie_> howcome i dont seem to have a /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: do you happen to have the driver CD?
<CAPcap> soreau,  how do i delete xorg.conf it says i dont have permission. i need to be root. but im horrible at using the terminal
<CAPcap> shazbotmcnasty, because im having problems
<shazbotmcnasty> CAPcap, do 'sudo rm <wherever it is>"
<psycho_oreos> nope, I got the cards from fleabay, but you can still download the drivers online either way
<mapid> CAPcap, add sudo before the command to use as root
<blakkheim> !grub2 > _Techie_
<ubottu> _Techie_, please see my private message
<CAPcap> i know how to be root its the deleteing i didnt know mapid
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: yes, but one problem with that method... cannot extract the drivers out of their EXEs
<CAPcap> thanks shazbotmcnasty
<_Techie_> blakkheim, thankyou
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: none of the how-tos have worked, frustratingly
<soreau> CAPcap: 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak' will move the file from/to the respective locations
<Creedence> hello ladies
<CAPcap> thanks soreau
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, I'd give this a go: http://driveragent.com/0/archive/2e632d03/Marvell-Libertas-802.11b/g-Wireless-(8335)#preview
<soreau> mapid: I said /var/log/Xorg.0.log not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: i think that's the driver i have loaded currently
<soreau> mapid: I find it hard to believe 'xrandr' without quotes in your terminal gives nothing
<soreau> mapid: But this is probably why the display settings are grayed out
<mapid> soreau, I am absolutely positive that I gave /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> mapid: and your X log could give a hint
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, and no dice? heh I'd swap the working one previous back in :)
<soreau> mapid: Oh you did, sorry
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: the other working card was PCI, not PCMCIA
<intok> How can I get ubuntu to realize that this volume isn't already mounted? Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/75F6A74274E61336
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: sort of want that slot open
<mapid> soreau, xrandr: http://pastebin.com/uj24JHPD
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, so you have a desktop or laptop?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: desktop
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: VIA MII10000 miniITX board
<soreau> mapid: Ah! so it does give output
<mapid> soreau, seems, I don't know how I failed at the grep
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: and yea, those are the exact same drivers i have loaded now...
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, and so the wireless card is plugged into its own PCMCIA slot? or with a PCI adapter?
<CAPcap> soreau, THANKS SO MUCH! I just rebooted now that xorg.conf is out of the way and everything is perfect again! A Million thanks and more!
<soreau> mapid: ok so what resolution(s) are you trying to set?
<soreau> CAPcap: Great!
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: it has its own slot.  this board has 1 PCI slot, 1 PCMCIA slot, and 1 CF slot
<dsnyders> Pici, Pizza arrived before software was installed.  Go figure!
<CAPcap> You are always so helpful ^_^
<mapid> soreau, I'd prefer 1650x1050
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, well in that case I'd probably get rid of the card personally, that wg511v2 and get a supported card.. no need to mess around with ndiswrapper honestly
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: bah... that means spending money... :-p
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, or sell that card and get a supported one, its either one or the other
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: know of any good N cards?
<soreau> mapid: Can you show the output of 'cvt 1650 1050 $HZ' where $HZ arg is optional and could be set to the hz for the resolution
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I list all installed applications?
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, only the 3 chipsets I can recommend, Atheros, Ralink and Intel
<mapid> soreau, http://pastebin.com/vGNzP1rW
<FirstSgt> So... um... I need to recompile my kernel, but it doesn't exist in /usr/src/linux... :P
<FirstSgt> how do i get 'linux' in my /usr/src?
<psycho_oreos> FirstSgt, you need linux source
<supernoob> i lost the stuff that was at the top of my desktop...there were tab things that said sometthing like "Administration,System," and something else i think...can you help me to get them back?
<FirstSgt> psycho_oreos: kernel source?
<psycho_oreos> FirstSgt, yes
<CAPcap> supernoob, is the entire upper panel gone, or just the menus?
<supernoob> just the menu's...
<soreau> mapid: Try this: xrandr --newmode "1656x1050_60.00"  144.75  1656 1760 1936 2216  1050 1053 1063 1089 -hsync +vsync && xrandr --addmode DVI-0 "1656x1050_60.00" && xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode "1656x1050_60.00"
<supernoob> i found a way to add little icon thingy's, but i want what was there before :(
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: well, thanks anyway
<CAPcap> right click > add to panel > main menu
<CAPcap> supernoob, do you understand that?
<mapid> soreau, xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1360x1360 (desired size 1656x1050)
<ToastyJustice> soreau: once you get mapid going, any chance you could try to help me?
<supernoob> i did that and it just adds a little icon :(
<soreau> ToastyJustice: Sure. Just state your question with as much detail as you can
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, there are some chipset manufacturers out there that have yet to open themselves to the linux community.. in the meantime one can only deal with it via ndiswrapper or their proprietary driver.. and ndiswrapper is not a perfect solution either
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: i'd still like to know how i can connect to the network, but fail to get an IP... sometimes
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: (most times)
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, the only true way is to purchase ones that do have linux support either from manufacturer themselves or those that are made available via 3rd party
<xangua> supernoob: try with 'menu bar'
<soreau> mapid: That is the problem. You need to increase your resolution by adjusting the Virtual line in xorg.conf (or possibly by getting rid of X conf file)
<supernoob> menu bar?
<FirstSgt> i have all the repositories, what is the package name to apt-get ?
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, its probably an issue with the driver or ndiswrapper. Furthermore its not easy to say when you're dealing with a binary blob for example
<mapid> soreau, ok, can you say where the config is located?
<supernoob> got it!
<supernoob> woot
<supernoob> thatnks so much
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: yeah... i'll dig around for a decent card
<soreau> mapid: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ToastyJustice> soreau: I installed a 4350 in a machine that needed a graphics card so I could run ubuntu 9.10. However, the mouse moves really choppy and makes it hard to do much. I've tried both the open source and fglrx drivers, with no change. However, running the gears apps, everythign seems to run fine except the mouse
<CAPcap> supernoob, no congratz
<CAPcap> oops
<CAPcap> No prob**
<mapid> soreau, the file is empty
<lanzelloth> I can't connect to a wireless network from the gnome network-manager, it's a straightforward 128bit wep 13 ascii digits passphrase
<soreau> ToastyJustice: My recommendation would be to get rid of fglrx and use the open radeon drivers. Of course on 9.10 there is no 3D acceleration by default for that model card and the open driver
<blakkheim> ToastyJustice: next time, don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<FirstSgt> OK... so there is an apt-get source command... but how do i tell which kernel I am using?
<psycho_oreos> FirstSgt, its actually called linux-source, use aptitude/synaptic to search for it
<soreau> mapid: That is normal. You can create a default one with 'Xorg -configure' IIRC
<psycho_oreos> FirstSgt, uname -r
<ToastyJustice> soerau: Alright, I can go run the scripts to uninstall it now, shouldn't be much difference though
<lanzelloth> I've tried using iwconfig as well: like iwconfig wlan0 essid the_essid key s:thepassphrase, but no luck
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: well, it just connected
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: for some reason
<FirstSgt> psycho_oreos: thanks
<MozillaGuerrilla> wat can i expct if i install ubuntu in "VirtualBox"?
<psycho_oreos> mechcozmo, well your problem wasn't with connection but using it normally right?
<psycho_oreos> FirstSgt, np
<lanzelloth> and it's not a hardware/network issue or anything, if I boot up into windows it connects within seconds
<xiven> Mozilla, it works alright for me
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, why not use WPA instead of WEP?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: er, yes
<mapid> soreau, seems that I need to shutdown the graphics server in order to do that, how does that happen and which command does restart the GUI?
<mechcozmo> psycho_oreos: it just got an IP i suppose is the 'right' way to say it, but really, it just became useful
<xiven> I keep getting a warning about vbox set for 32-bit while ubuntu is set for 16-bit..but doesn't cause any problems really
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, that doesn't solve my problem :(, but anyway it's because of some smartphone my dad uses
<intok> How can I get ubuntu to realize that this volume isn't already mounted? Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/75F6A74274E61336
<pfifo> wow, running e2fsck on a 320GB drive takes forever!
<lanzelloth> staying at my parents for the weekend
<ZykoticK9> mapid, to create an xorg see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<MozillaGuerrilla> awesome!! thanx. N E link off hand 4 hlp doing install in VirtualBox N E body?
<soreau> mapid: You'd need a file with something like this in it http://pastebin.com/8N1kgUBg
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, it should generally solve your connection problem because both windows and linux should support it, and your old man needs to upgrade his firmware on his smartphone.. WEP is not secure at all
<ToastyJustice> blakkheim: I actually could still return it (with a minimal restockign fee or whatever) Bought it locally if a nvidia card might work better.
<xiven> Mozila, open VirtualBox GUI, tell it to capture your CD/DVD drive, have cd in the drive, create new vm..and its pretty self explanatory from there
<Anonehawk> Need halp, Ubuntu won't boot.
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, yeah, but when I end up somewhere where I have no control over the network then I wouldn't be able to connect
<Anonehawk> I get a beep, and a boot screen
<psycho_oreos> !details | Anonehawk
<ubottu> Anonehawk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MozillaGuerrilla> ill b using a live disc so it shld b 1..2..3
<ieynr> hello. i noticed some of my /etc/network/interfaces just have an auto lo or something and it's my gui network preferences that actually retains the static eth0 information that I put in. but is there a text file it tosses that info into?
<pfifo> How do the other filesystem types stack up in regards to disk check duration? Ive been a hardcore fan of ext2 for ages, but as my hardrives get biger maybe I should consider something newer.
<Anonehawk> I have Ubuntu 9.0, It will not boot, It will beep and give a black boot screen
<xiven> I would not use a live disc to install inside virtualbox
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, try wicd then I suppose
<psycho_oreos> Anonehawk, there's no such thing as 9.0
<Anonehawk> I'm sorry, it was a typo.
<psycho_oreos> its either 9.04 or 9.10
<MozillaGuerrilla> Oh no wat wld b my bst option?
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, it works fine with wicd but then when I go back home, wicd has some issues
<Anonehawk> It's 9,10
<Anonehawk> Sorry bro
<xiven> Doesn't your live cd have an install option at the boot menu???
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, and network manager works fine from there?
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, I wish i was more educated about these networking stuff
<psycho_oreos> Anonehawk, it might be acpi issue
<Anonehawk> How fix?
<pfifo> Anonehawk, do yo et to the rub menu?
<amigamia> hi i am using 8.04 with ebox
<pfifo> get*
<Anonehawk> No
<MozillaGuerrilla> i dnt want 2 do a duel boot if thts what ur suggestng?
<Anonehawk> It doesn't go to Grub
<amigamia> how do i enable ssh in ubuntu?
<Anonehawk> It's just a black screen
<Anonehawk> I can hit tab
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, yea, might have something to do with having a weird wep encryption with 7 digit passphrase
<Anonehawk> And options come up
<psycho_oreos> !ssh | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Anonehawk> None of them are of any use
<pfifo> Anonehawk, dose your computer post?
<Guest10918> Hello, ubuntu won't connect to the internet via ethernet for some reason.  I'm trying to connect and my router has dhcp enabled.  I look in /etc/network/interfaces and there's only one entry, the one for the loopback.  what can I do to get my internet working?  Help would be greatly  appreciated.  Thank you.
<soreau> amigamia: The client is installed by default. You would have to install the server package, IIRC
<Anonehawk> What do you mean?
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, no I mean your network manager not wicd back at your home
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, network-manager works at home
<psycho_oreos> Anonehawk, does it do the POST routine.. if it beeps usually a small beep it does
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, but not wicd
<pfifo> Anonehawk, dose your compter turn on, and go throuh its initial test phase?
<Anonehawk> Yup
<amigamia> soreau what i wanted to do was ssh from where i am in one room to this particular server i installed ubuntu and ebox on.
<Anonehawk> I select Ubuntu (Wubi Dual-boot)
<Anonehawk> Beep
<MozillaGuerrilla> xiven, r u suggestng a duel boot?
<Anonehawk> Then black boot screen
<Anonehawk> (Not Grub)\
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, so disable wicd and use network-manager at home and then do the vice-versa when you're at your parent's place
<FloodBot2> Anonehawk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> Anonehawk, dose it find a harddrive?
<xiven> Mozilla no
<Anonehawk> I believe so
<apctr190> facing sound prob in ubuntu
<pfifo> Anonehawk, do you dual boot? can you get to windows?
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, I think there's some sort of "anti-dependency" between them I couldn't have both packages installed at the same time.
<Anonehawk> Yes
<Anonehawk> I'm on XP just fine
<MozillaGuerrilla> xiven, okay im not sure but it is a more recent live disc version
<amigamia> i am ssh'd into one server at the moment but iwanted to get into this ubuntu one
<PsiCoLeO> hi!
<xiven> Open up the initial VirtualBox GUI, and in the menu options you'll find mount cd/dvd drive - click that. Make sure its in the drive, and click on new machine...select Linux, then select Ubuntu..it'll ask for a few options you can select from. And then it will boot from your cd.
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, btw if there's a wep with 7 digit passphrase (probably ascii, i'm not sure since it's all numbers) how is it padded?
<pfifo> Anonehawk, reinstall ubuntu
<Anonehawk> Well, if I do that, all my data is lost obviously
<ToastyJustice> soreau: uninstalled fglrx and rebooted. mouse is still problematic though
<amigamia> i called up ebox  but it is not enalbed and i cant turn it on to ssh in
<Anonehawk> Sure there's not another way?
<xiven> When it boots from the CD, press the arrow key until its highlithing Install...virtualbox will run it like a normal install, except it will be installed inside VirtualBox as a Virtual Machine, instead of as a true dual-boot
<pfifo> Anonehawk, make a backup from the live CD before you install the stuff in /home should cover all
<Anonehawk> Dual-booted from Wubi
<MozillaGuerrilla> xiven, but will it install 2 or jst boot?
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, I don't think it'll be padded
<xiven> It will install it completely
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<pfifo> Anonehawk, it sounds ike windows over wrote your MBR, did you install XP after installing UBuntu? Did you run a recovery disk from your computer manufacturer?
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, 9.04
<Anonehawk> No
<xiven> And the next time you click "Start" it will boot into your new Ubuntu instal
<Anonehawk> Neither of those
<MozillaGuerrilla> xiven, hey thanx alot 4 the help hav a grt nite!!!
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, but wep has to be 26 digit hex which is 13 digit ascii ???
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, did you install all the updates? and/or is this an upgraded version from previous
<pfifo> Anonehawk, you said you can not get to the grub menu right?
<Anonehawk> No
<xiven> Remember to unmount the cd after the install.
<Anonehawk> It only brings up a black boot screen
<Anonehawk> If I hit tab
<BigMoose> Hello, ubuntu won't connect to the internet via ethernet for some reason.  I'm trying to connect and my router has dhcp enabled.  I look in /etc/network/interfaces and there's only one entry, the one for the loopback.  what can I do to get my internet working?  Help would be greatly  appreciated.  Thank you.
<pfifo> Anonehawk, it goes straight to XP
<Anonehawk> It shows options
<Anonehawk> No
<Anonehawk> I just said what it does
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, no, but I do use the newest stable wicd
<FloodBot2> Anonehawk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, anyway, my suspicion is that wicd doesn't know how to handle short wep keys
<amigamia> ahh the server package for ssh is not installed by default?
<Anonehawk> It does not boot Windows, it does not boot Grub, it is a black screen after a beep. I can hit tab and options will come up (Note: Not OS's)
<Jordan_U> amigamia: Correct.
<amigamia> umm
<MozillaGuerrilla> xiven, let me ask u 1 more thng, i heard if i did a CD install I cld expect  WiFi trbl?
<pfifo> Anonehawk, i see 2 possible fixes, reinstall ubuntu, or figure out the detais about where your boot sequence is hanging and report back
<amigamia> so i can use synapse program manager yes
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, and network manager should be able to support 128bit WEP keys.. the issue were noted in 8.10
<greezmunkey> lo e'body
<amigamia> why isnt it installed by default?
<brjann> !u > MozillaGuerrilla
<ubottu> MozillaGuerrilla, please see my private message
<frankcardinal> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Anonehawk> I'll try to boot and come back with more info.
<Jordan_U> amigamia: Because a large number of desktop users don't setup passwords that are secure enough for it to be enabled by default.
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, doesn't network-manager have some issues with the gnome-keyring? I feel that everytime i change a connection settings, nm just keeps using the old one
<pfifo> ubottu, this isnt a P2P program? I always thought it was.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, that I'm not too sure off my head but you probably need root/sudo permissions to make permanent changes I think
<amigamia> jordan_u...because i have sme server 8 beta 5 running and i use ssh all the time internally and sometimes i have in the past enabled it to be accessible via vpn but rarely.
<amigamia> brb let me go in there
<pfifo> ssh's -D option is the coolest trick in my book
<greezmunkey> Is it possible to create a report detailing the properties of graphic images in a directory, beyond the ordinary filename, size etc. to include the size of the file in pixels?
<MozillaGuerrilla> hw do i fnd private msg's?
<ToastyJustice> soreau: any thoughts on where I can go from here?
<pfifo> greezmunkey, see if gimp has any plugins
<pfifo> greezmunkey, imagemajick too
<greezmunkey> pfifo, I hadn't thought of that! :)
<MozillaGuerrilla> ubottu, hw do i fnd private msg's?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> MozillaGuerrilla: what Irc client are you using?
<sambagirl> i am looking thru synaptic program manager for ssh server now but i dont see it??
<scunizi> sambagirl: just search for ssh
<greezmunkey> pfifo: I'll check both, thanks! I have to modify a website that was created by splitting images :(
<MozillaGuerrilla> with a name like mozilla guerrilla ? lol
<MozillaGuerrilla> Chatzilla
<enav> i need acces to another computer using ubuntu
<enav> show my pc dont work     give me another option pleas
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, I also did a bit of researching, 7 character password for WEP would most likely signify a 64bit WEP, though there would be around 24bit that would be specified by vendor as IV, these variables can probably be interchanged as per vendor's decisions
<pfifo> greezmunkey, also your probbally using nautilus, other 'explorer like' programs may give different details
<scunizi> MozillaGuerrilla: in the list of channels you should see another listing that will be the private message
<sambagirl> i found it thanks
<sambagirl> i think this is it anyway
<BigMoose> i cant connect to the internet on my ubuntu box, can someone please help me
<pfifo> openssh-server, memorize that
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, using wireless or wired?
<BigMoose> wired
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, hmm, thx. But i'm really sure it's a 128 bit network as that's how the router's set up. I'll try posting this on the forum as I'm going to bed. Thanks for the help
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: a wired connection
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, there's another workaround, using a command line tool known as wpa_supplicant
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, I noticed, and you can't get IP addresses, etc?
<greezmunkey> pfifo: Yes, if I right click a file, select properties, then choose the image tab, it gives the info I want. My issue is that I have to weed through 250 some images!
<sambagirl> i picked a bunch of stuff i saw. there is alot to choose from
<Zenker> someone please help, i clicked on reflection in ccsm and it froze my puter, i am currently running off disk how can i remove/disable compiz or its settings or any ideas on what 2 do?
<scunizi> lanzelloth: psycho_oreos there's also wicd instead of network-manager
<naresh> hi is there someone to help me?
<psycho_oreos> scunizi, that was suggested way back before :)
<scunizi> psycho_oreos: ah.. came in late.. didn't catch that.
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: my /etc/network/interfaces file only has one entry, the one for the loopback
<lanzelloth> psycho_oreos, I realize I'll have to educate myself on that eventually. The reason I'm not upgrading to 9.10 is because I want to switch to arch, but then I realized I better know about troubleshooting connection issues like this, because getting online is key.
<sambagirl> this should be really interesting to see what i have when everything is all installed.
<pfifo> greezmunkey, You shoud have taken your mothers advice and beame president, web development isnt too glorious.
<psycho_oreos> lanzelloth, or you could easily setup your home connection as WPA and leave it as 128bit at your parent's place.. use wicd and that should work well with both
<sambagirl> i hope i dont have to reboot
<william> good morning.
<aquachica> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition will have the ability to use the desktop again?
<scunizi> BigMoose: you should also have "auto lo" before that line.
<lanzelloth> good night all
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, sounds like your wired chipset doesn't have a driver
<emsilva> http://i40.tinypic.com/10saxae.jpg
<pfifo> sambagirl, installing openssh-server dosent require reboot
<greezmunkey> pfifo: I guess I'm old school...I've not run across a web page built this way before until today! Seems like a "cheater" way to do things. Makes maintenance a b----.
<emsilva> ugh, my bad. Wrong window :P
<psycho_oreos> !lucid | aquachica
<ubottu> aquachica: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<pfifo> greezmunkey, sounds like it stemmed from a photoshop PSD
<aquachica> Thanks.
<greezmunkey> pfifo: Exactly.
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos does have auto lo sorry, then the loopback.  am I simply out of luck or is there anywhere I can search for a driver?
<ToastyJustice> Would anyone else have any thoughts as to why my mouse is horridly choppy in 9.10?
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, you'd have to search for the driver most likely, which ubuntu are you using anyway?
<pfifo> greezmunkey, my company hired a XHTML guy that dose all our design work, I hope to never see one of those things again
<pfifo> !offtopic | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> pfifo:  !
<albech> is it possible to have the rsync destination machine initialize the sync? all the tutorials i have found show the client as the machine that initialize the sync
<apctr190> facing sound prob in ubuntu
<MozillaGuerrilla> winXPuser, im here
<psycho_oreos> albech, I suppose you could have the destination host running rsync daemon
<Zenker> is there any way for me to uninstall compiz from the hd while using the live cd?
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: I'm using 9.10
<greezmunkey> Is there a #gimp ?
<pfifo> greezmunkey, Yes
<greezmunkey> pfifo:  thanks :)
<syrius> ubuntu pirated edition
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, weird, do you have any other ways to access the internet on that same machine that is having issues
<syrius> :)
<soreau> Zenker: Go into recovery mode and run 'chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real' and use the same command with +x to get it working again after you fix the setting in ccsm
<pfifo> greezmunkey, if im not mistaken, gimp now supports PSD
<sambagirl> thanks pfifo
<Zenker> oh man ty soreau
<albech> psycho_oreos, what i am worried about is that 10+ machines start to sync at the same time. Instead it would probably be better if the target initialized the syncs one at a time
<Anonehawk> I have returned
<Anonehawk> Wrote down what it's saying.
<Anonehawk> When I boot, I get a short beep and a black screen that says
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: have a wireless card however that's not working either, a dlink dwa 552.
<pfifo> Anonehawk, pastebin.com
<Anonehawk> Okay
<psycho_oreos> albech, though it shouldn't if you specified the target correctly
<syrius> WTF
<pfifo> coredumped?
<Pici> Please ignore that.
<syrius> what is coredumped?
<psycho_oreos> crashed, logs posted
<pfifo> syrius, the codename for M$ next failure of an OS
<syrius> I see
<albech> psycho_oreos, why not? i want to create a backup solution where a ton of servers rsync to one backup server. How will the clients know when to sync besides using a cron job?
<amigamia> i never setup a root pw for 8.04. putty is asking for a root pw. i dont have one or is there a default?
<MozillaGuerrilla> I heard if I install ubuntu I can expect WiFi trbl?
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, funny its supposed to work, that wireless card
<scunizi> amigamia: use your login password
<Anonehawk> http://pastebin.com/RVmu4TiD
<syrius> MS PRISON7
<Tim42> I just ran apt-get linux-source-2.6.31. Where does it extract / install to?
<greezmunkey> pfifo: (last post on this, ot) All I have to work with is what I could get with wget!
<pfifo> MozillaGuerrilla, some things work great and others dont, theres no set rules about what works and what dosent tho, case by case basis only.
<syrius> it should be apt-get source linux
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos i click the connection menu i have access to "Connect to Hidden Wireless Network"  however there's no entry in interfaces, should I manually add something to it?
<amigamia> ok i used my login and sudo bash to get privis
<Tim42> syrius: doh! thanks
<greezmunkey> lagged...
<syrius> that exploit doesn't seem to be very effective
<amigamia> what is the root pw now?
<syrius> only kicks a few users at a time
<Anonehawk> Try to run Ubuntu, beeps, and black screen comes up saying this: http://pastebin.com/RVmu4TiD , What do?
<amigamia> is there a root account?
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, check to see if ath9k is loaded under lspci -nnk
 * pfifo is glad he dosent use a router
<psycho_oreos> amigamia, !sudo | amigamia
<syrius> no amigamia in ubuntu root is disabled by default
<amigamia> umm
<floods`> @amiga 'sudo bash'
<psycho_oreos> !sudo | amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Anonehawk> Anybody have any ideas?
<MozillaGuerrilla> im jst afraid cuz i tried the live cd & it comes up missing drivers.I dnt hav anthr method of connectng once i install
<syrius> sudo gives users limited privileges for doing certain things that may require root access like installing software. the user needs to be a member of the sudeors
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: it's not loaded
<syrius> amigamia, ^^
<Anonehawk> Really don't want to have to re-install Ubuntu
<pfifo> Anonehawk, you are given a ash during the initrd phase, your system is somehow borked. If you have no idea whats wrong reinstall is your best option. With this general information (wont boot) I cant help you and I doubt anyone else can either/
<syrius> it isn't that bad Anonehawk
<MozillaGuerrilla> alonehawk, wen in doubt jst toss a "RTFM" at em' thats wat i used 2 live on
<syrius> just make a shell script to install all the apps you use and just backup your home folder
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: I do see my ethernet controller in there
<greezmunkey> lo
<Anonehawk> I told you what it does
<psycho_oreos> BigMoose, hmm the wireless card needs to be plugged in, maybe you need to manually modprobe the driver for wireless
<amigamia> syrius i see i can enable root. since the server is not exposed directly to the internet and will actually be a standalone server internally i can actually enable root and not worry about it. my pw for root on other servers is 20 characters and trust me not easy to figure out :)
<Anonehawk> There's nothing more I can see
<Anonehawk> It shows this http://pastebin.com/RVmu4TiD
<Anonehawk> There is no way to see anything else.
<Anonehawk> I'm not a newb to this
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<pfifo> Anonehawk, when you go to reinstall, mount you drive and copy everything in /home somwhere safe.
<syrius> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get check; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y install somepackages will make the installation automatic after ran no y or no confirmations
<Anonehawk> pfifo: Any good way to do that?
<BigMoose> psycho_oreos: thanks for all your help, i'm going to look into this some more tomorrow.
<syrius> why do you need to enable root? amigamia
<syrius> sudo does all you would need with root
<Neological3000> hello
<pfifo> Anonehawk, click on places open your drive and copy it all to a cd/dvd. for future reference I ususally create 2 8GB partitions at the front of the disk and then use the remaining space as one huge partition that I mount on /home. I can reinstall but keep all my settings and work.
<Anonehawk> Don't have any CD's or such lying around
<Anonehawk> Just going to have to lose the data I suppose..
<Anonehawk> .Any idea why it borked?
<syrius> Anonehawk, or you can just backup your home and then move it over when installation is finished
<pfifo> Anonehawk, you can even get creative and use the dd command to mirror partitions once your stuff is setup, but thats too advanced for you atm
<Anonehawk> I installed an update, restarted and bam, Ubuntu killed
<syrius> hmm
<syrius> sometimes that can happen
<Anonehawk> I'm not a noob, I'm telling you what happened to me.
<pfifo> Anonehawk, you may have updated something that is used in the boot sequence.
<Anonehawk> Possibly
<scunizi> Anonehawk: have you tried running a full update from the terminal? (if you can get there.) .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pfifo> Anonehawk, back in 2003 I used to reinstall windows about every 3 weeks, I switched to redhat  and ran seamlessly for about 18 months, the picked up ubuntu and im back to reinstalling every 3 weeks
<Anonehawk> I can get to nothing
<scunizi> Anonehawk: ctrl+alt+F2?
<Anonehawk> Uno momento
<stevecam> pfifo, what are you doing to the system?
<Anonehawk> And no
<syrius> are you hispanic Anonehawk
<scunizi> :(
<Neological3000> Anonehawk: Have you tryed out one of the forums? To post your problem there could mean a big difference?
<Anonehawk> syrius: No.
<syrius> o
<stevecam> i havnt reinstalled ubuntu for over a year and it works fine for me
<Anonehawk> I don't have much of a choice at this time
<pfifo> stevecam, I have the most awesome bada$$ cross compiler in thehistory of mankind!!!
<Anonehawk> Nothing left to do but re-install it
<amigamia> i was just noticing in iptraf that it has me listed as root@ eventhough i am not using the root account perse.
<Anonehawk> pfifo: Let's see it bro
<Neological3000> stevecam: Mione is beginning to work just the i want it to. There are som books on the hack and tweak subject. Are you interested?
<pfifo> stevecam, SDL/GL + lua and libpng. Linux Mac Windows and PSP
<rfa_> scunizi apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<stevecam> Neological3000, what?
<Anonehawk> Thanks for trying to help at least.
<Neological3000> There are som books on the hack and tweak subject. Are you interested? You said that your system is working great now. Mine is to. finally i am enjoying the features of ubuntu.
<critter_feed_352> slackware is better
<Dr_Willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<greezmunkey> ford, chevy blah blah blah
<Neological3000> stevecam: Last post were for you.
<stevecam> Neological3000, i dont plan on messing around with ubuntu too much
<pfifo> Hi Dr_Willis, that grub2 stuff you refered me to is working out great, thanks again
<Anonehawk> Ubuntu pulled an Xbox 360 on me
<Pici> xmofpat asmith!~18ab93fc@gateway/web/freenode/x-oaxdgxdsarhiwqfr roamer!~c18cdd02@gateway/web/freenode/x-tqswkmerofxpitzf
<Anonehawk> Crai crai
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  we aim to please.
<mattgyver> does anyone know how to properly restore a drupal when drupal was installed from ubuntu's repos?
<stevecam> Neological3000, i read LFS for that
<Dr_Willis> LFS - the cut and paste and wait OS. :)
<stevecam> ROFL
<pfifo> Ive deviated from LFS...
<Neological3000> stevecam: okay. Just af diferent way of exploring ubuntu. *s* what is LFS?
<Dr_Willis> I did learn a few things by reading through the LFS docs.. but i never did use it.
<pfifo> it failed
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, best thing I learned form LFS `sed`
<stevecam> Neological3000, LFS is a book that explain to you how you would go about compiling your system from souce code
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i have a book on SED and Awk  :)
<stevecam> its easy to cut and paste, but its worth reading as well
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, never got into Awk, but since I know perl sed is very handy
<stevecam> pfifo, yes, ive deviated from the book too, i don't think the idea is to stick with the book the whole time
<stevecam> just the first few times
<Neological3000> Stevecam: that sounds awsom. If i wanted to know everything about Linux/ubuntu, what could you recomend?
<theadmin> fsck gave a strange warning right now: "Volume was not correctly closed on Windows, fixing.", what the heck
<theadmin> Neological3000: Everything? Doubt it's possible
<pfifo> the knowledge you learn from a btb instal is worth going through the hassel, but day to day stuff ubuntu and XP are made for
<stevecam> Neological3000, LFS would teach you a fair bit
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  awk sort of fills in the gap in 'power' between perl and sed. :)
<pfifo> Neological3000, yes do LFS, but take your time and understand what every command you cut and paste dose, youll learn loads
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  if you hibernate/suspend windows.. or windows crashes. it dosent properly close the NTFS filesystems
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Hm, weird, i did a clean shutdown
<Dr_Willis> LFS in virtualbox.. is  a fun way to spend a day
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  ive had windows do weirder things.. :) perhaps it just lookjed clean.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah, who knows
<Neological3000> Stevecam: Linux from scratch. I just found on the net. i am going to read it. thanks dude.
<stevecam> Neological3000, yw
<pfifo> Neological3000, also, learning C programming is a huge supplement to using linux
<therealgalen> i just installed windows 7 over window xp, and it set the boot flag back onto the windows partition (from the ubuntu partition), and now i cannot boot into ubuntu or get grub to come up - if i set the boot flag back onto the ubtuntu volume, it just hangs at startup "verifying DMI pool"... what should i do? i have verified (using the live disc) that the ubuntu volume is intact...
<amigamia> i get this error why would that be? (gksudo:16341): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<amigamia> i tried to run graphical sudo
<Jordan_U> amigamia: Did you try to run it from the console or from gnome-terminal/xterm ?
<theadmin> Why won't VLC work from a tty? :/
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  use gksudo  not sudo for gui apps.
<stevecam> Neological3000, i wouldnt say that it teaches you everything though, its more like an in-depth tour on the linux operating system
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  from a console? or a xterm/gnome-terminal you mean?
<amigamia> jordan_U i was running it via putty
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: A regular tty, one you get when you hit Ctrl+Alt+F{1-6}
<Anonehawk> Hate to interrupt but.
<amigamia> gksudo firefox for example
<Anonehawk> Would LFS be fine for an intermidiate Linux user?
<Pici> Folks, I'm going to have to spam some modes.  Its going to be annoying, but it needs to be done since our floodbots have forgotten to remove some very stale entries.
<Anonehawk> Or just for complete Linux newbs?
<Jordan_U> amigamia: Were you expecting it to open a window on the local machine or the remote machine? You need to set the DISPLAY environment variable depending on what you are trying to do.
<stevecam> yes
<Anonehawk> Thanks
<amigamia> on the remote
<theadmin> Anonehawk: LFS is not a distro or something, it's a book
<Anonehawk> I'll try that..
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  thats a console. and it knows nothing about the X session thats running. what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<Anonehawk> I know what it is
<stevecam> not for newbies though
<Dr_Willis> newbies can alwwyas just read the book. :) and perhaps learn some new terms.
<amigamia> that server is i another room
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: VLC has got a CLI, no? Try (in gnome-terminal or xterm): cvlc somefile.mp3
<amigamia> CLI is an amiga thing yes?
<therealgalen> anybody on how to fix the DMI problem at boot after upgrading to windows 7?
<amigamia> amiga created CLI yes?
<Anonehawk> Just wanted to find something to help learn what I don't already know
<Anonehawk> I'll try LFS
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  never noticed.. You are expecting a graphcal video to play on a console? Theres the framebuffer device that can let SOME players work thatway. or theres the ascii art/output option
<Jordan_U> amigamia: ANd *never* run firefox as root.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to play an audio file, actually
<Dr_Willis> therealgalen:  vlc can also work as a server to stream videos..
<amigamia> LFS is  game isnt it?
<therealgalen> Dr_Willis: i don'
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  try a audio specific player would be my advice. or check the docs for vlc a little more
<therealgalen> Dr_Willis: i don't think you meant that for me
<theadmin> amigamia: It's a book. Linux From Scratch
<amigamia> jordan_u i was just testing out some commands i was reading about
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: mplayer works, which is kinda weird
<amigamia> ahh lfs = live for speed
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  mplayer has framebuffer support.
<amigamia> as a game
<Jordan_U> amigamia: Linux From Scratch
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  GeeXbox has used it for years for a framebuffer player.
<zenker> ok so i tried the recovery mode and chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real thing and it seems 2 have made it worse, ill just reinstall , so what do i do to reinstall ubuntu and remove the old one?
<amigamia> i tried gksudo xclock
<amigamia> that doesnt work either
<pfifo> Anonehawk, want to be a linux expert? Build LFS, memorize 'man gcc' and become a C and python programmer
<Dr_Willis> I dont do C. :) i have read some python books.. :)  but then again.. most of what i do i can code in bash scripts.
<amigamia> i am just experimenting asically
<amigamia> basically
<amigamia> i am using putty to gksudo xclock
<Anonehawk> pfifo: Alright
<amigamia> i tried gksudo firefox but it doesnt output
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Same here. Can write bash, js, html and a tiny bit of PHP
<Anonehawk> Already an intermediate user.
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  putty on a windows machine?
<Anonehawk> Just want to expertise it
<theadmin> amigamia: NEVER run Firefox as admin
<amigamia> dr_willis yes
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, never too late, of course s/C/Fotran/ in that last statment is almost as good
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  ok.. so where are you expecting the xclock to actually appear at? on the windows machine?
<amigamia> theadmin i am just doing it here testing stuff.
<amigamia> but i should not even do it to test either?
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  theres no real need to 'test' things as root.
<theadmin> amigamia: It might erase all the addons and hell knows what. Actually, gksudo has a graphical password prompt so i doubt you'd be able to SSH that
<amigamia> ok
<amigamia> ok let me go to that physical machine brb
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  if you ssh to a linux box and try to rin somthjing.. and expect it to appear on the window s machine. you MUST have some sort of 'X server' (such as xming) setup on the windows box.
<Dr_Willis> amigamia:  or just use vnc to get your Linux desktop in a 'window'
<amigamia> i see dr_willis
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: ...X server... Windows... my brain crashed there for a second
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  xming works very well.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the 'anlinux' disrto is a neat trick also. it runs ubuntu inside a virtual machine on widnows. and uses xming so the apps appear on the windows desktop
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: o_O
<sambagirl> gksudo firefox worked locally
<zenker> whats the best way to return ubuntu to its orig install state? do i need to uninstall it then reinstall, or is there a way to just reinstall it over the existing one?
<sambagirl> i wont try it again. i see it could be a problem.
<ardchoille> sambagirl: you should never run firefox as root
<mr_e_panda> hello y'all. i was just wondering how i can format a drive using ubuntu
<sambagirl> i was just experimenting with the command
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I could achieve that by installing ubuntu with guest addons on VirtualBox and turning on the seamless mode
<ardchoille> sambagirl: sudo/gksudo is not a good thing to "experiment" with
<mr_e_panda> damn sorry i have to go
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: If I remember correctly it's not really a virtual machine but a highly modified linux kernel that runs as a process in windows.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i find seamless mode works less then one would hope.
<Pici> All done.  Sorry again.
<pfifo> zenker, the install process allows you to format.
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  that may be the case.. it suprised me how well it worked.
<zenker> pfifo it does, however it appears that it will install a new partition for the new install?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Can you link me to anlinux thing? Would be pretty cool to test. Googling it gave too much confusing pages
<Jordan_U> theadmin: It was a typo, it's "andlinux"
<theadmin> Jordan_U: ty
<Jordan_U> theadmin: You're welcome.
<pfifo> zenker, Sorry Ive never used the automatic method of disk partitioning, but if you do it mannually, you can format before you install
<amigamia> i did a w to see who was online and i see a after sshd [priv]  what is the priv for?
<zenker> can you help me through this process?
<theadmin> ...their site shows screens with KDE apps, kde apps run natively under windows too :/
<pfifo> zenker, maybey, are you able to IRC and install at once?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i just saw it on DisrtoWatch one day. let me find it.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Found already
<zenker> i have a nother lappie, ill get it out now :)
<riz0n> Hi, I have an Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS system running, but when it boots it starts fsck and gets about 30% through and then dies with "exit status 4".. Tells me enter the root password for maintenance, but for some reason my root password is not working. Is there a way to boot this machine and skip fsck??
<Jordan_U> zenker: Do you want to keep all your data?
<itheos> my sirius usb2.0 webcam is detected by an application known as "camera monitor" in ubuntu. but i cant view the cam in any application. it indicates that the cam is on. what should be the solution?
<pfifo> zenker, im sure there are atleast 3 others here that can help you through a manual partition, you shoud be fine then
<zenker> nope, didnt get a chance to put any on it yet
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  it might be 'anDlinux'
<Jordan_U> riz0n: You probably don't want to skip fsck. Run fsck from a liveCD instead
<zenker> so no saving necessary :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah, it is
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  http://www.andlinux.org/
<greezmunkey> pfifo: Imagemagick, definately! Thank man :)
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  they could use a better name, :)
<meatbun> if i install xp on partition 1 and win7 on partition 2, and then instale ubuntu back on partition 1, can i still boot win7?
<pfifo> greezmunkey, We aim to please
<kedy07> what's a good todo list app? like one that will always be on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  one big issue.. its for 32 bit windows Only. :(
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: XFCE, XFCE... Thunar is so much of a bleh. And KDE was buggy as hell last time i tried. Oh, and i have 32-bit
<Thundarr> you want a todo list that will reside on your computer? lol. thats counter intuitive.
<Thundarr> get a damn note pad
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i cant stand thunar or xfce, or pcmanfm. I perfer 'rox filer' as an alternative file manager.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  you can install any ubuntu apps you want into andlinux. it just comes with a few kde apps by default
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i also saw some KDE ported to windows stuff the other day :)
<kedy07> Thundarr: i need it for homework, so i will know what homework i have. i do my homework on my comp
<zenker> ok i am now beetlejuice :)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I see... And i use MC as filemanager. Wish SOOO much it'd be ported to windows, now's a chance!
<therealgalen> i need to reinstall grub under ubuntu
<therealgalen> how can i do this most efficiently?
<theadmin> therealgalen: Do you have a live CD?
<therealgalen> theadmin: booted into it now
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i think i have seen MC ported to windows/dos.. or was that in  cygwin...
<BeetleJuice> so where do i start?
<Freak007> Hi I am having trouble running ubuntu 9.10 on one of my computers. It's kind of old, it will run, but the windows are kind of weird, I can't connect to the internet and I can't use the terminal
<intok> How can I get ubuntu to realize that this volume isn't already mounted? Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/75F6A74274E61336
<therealgalen> theadmin: was trying this but no luck http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Cygwin, definetly. By the way, Cygwin is able to run gnome which is a wow
<theadmin> therealgalen: Try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (or whatever drive you want it on)
<greezmunkey> kedy07, try "sticky notes" pretty handy little proggie.
<yannick> hello :-) how can i upload a file from my pc to my server?
<BeetleJuice> pfifo are you still there?
<theadmin> yannick: Do you have FTP access?
<itheos> any help folks?
<syddraf> kedy07, if you use firefox there's a web-based extension called ToDoist that is pretty easy to use. its not integrated with the OS though
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep. Not tried it in ages. It getting weird how much linux is creeping into the windows world. :)
<yannick> theadmin: yes but i'm connected via ssh
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Windows 7 looks a lot like KDE too
<kedy07> greezmunkey: yes i have tried that but for example when you click on the desktop it will go away. i need one that will stay on the desktop to constantly remind me
<therealgalen> theadmin: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<therealgalen> theadmin: i am rebooting, it's possible my prior mounting stuff screwed it up
<greezmunkey> lo
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, yes?
<BeetleJuice> ok, so what do i need 2 do first?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, are you Anon?
<BeetleJuice> no im zenker rofl
<theadmin> yannick: see: "man ftp"
<itheos> ??
<BeetleJuice> sorry i should have just put zenker in
<yannick> theadmin: and whats with ssh?
<itheos> dont anger lorez?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, ok what live CD are you running?
<theadmin> yannick: ftp is console-based so i think you should be able to use it even with no X
<ardchoille> itheos: ignore it
<theadmin> itheos: It's a spammer
<pfifo> itheos, he likes nectar and ambrosia
<itheos> :D ok
<BeetleJuice> ubuntu install 9.10 64bit
<pfifo> itheos, and virgins
<itheos> :O
<itheos> pls help me guys
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, are you on the partition part of it?
<theadmin> itheos: yes?
<itheos> my sirius usb2.0 webcam is detected by an application known as "camera monitor" in ubuntu. but i cant view the cam in any application. it indicates that the cam is on. what should be the solution?
<erorrs> i have ubuntu 9.10 installed,i am installing kde-desktop from command line will i get only kde after installation
<BeetleJuice> its still running off the cd
<theadmin> erorrs: No, GNOME will be still there, you can remove it though
<sabat> I am using Clear for my ISP, with a Motorola WiMAX usb adapter, model 25100, anyone know if this works on linux?
<Fandekasp_> hi
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, do the install process put when it comes to the partitioning part check back in
<pfifo> but*
<greezmunkey> itheos, google "Ubuntu cheese" it was a suggestion I got here!
<Freak007> I am having trouble running ubuntu 9.10 on one of my computers. It's kind of old, it will run, but the windows are kind of weird, I can't connect to the internet and I can't use the terminal
<itheos> greezmunkey, cheese shows a black screen :D
<erorrs> theadmin:is there any ways by which i can get driver for hp quicklauch in ubuntu 9.10?
<theadmin> Freak007: "weird"? And you can't use the terminal?!
<Fandekasp_> I'd like to change permissions to a user ... how can I do this ? (I'd create a svn user, and he's unable to create a new file for example)
<Dr_Willis> I like cheese. :)
<theadmin> erorrs: Dunno
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: See: man chmod
<vishal> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 dev sda1 clean,,,, anybody can help me out about this
<Freak007> no I get this white blank space like it wants to open but it doen't
<theadmin> vishal: This looks normal
<sabat> I am using Clear for my ISP, with a Motorola WiMAX usb adapter, model 25100, anyone know if this works on linux?
<itheos> i have installed 10 webcam apps but no one works for my cam. or my cam doesnt work for any :(
<Anonehawk> sabat: Why not try it and find out?
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : chmod modify file permissions, but I don't know how to change user permissions with it. Or I missed something
<Anonehawk> You have nothing to lose really.
<erorrs> is there any ways by which i can get driver for hp quicklauch in ubuntu 9.10?
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: "user permissions" being?
<sabat> When I plug it in, nothing happens
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: What exactly do you want?
<vishal> theadmin : it is not booting actually,, so can u help me
<sabat> I'm guessing I don't just install the windows cd and run setup...
<BeetleJuice> itheos ok im ready
<theadmin> vishal: Do you get something like "root@ubuntu:~" at the end?
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : I'd like my user "svn" to be able to create a new file .svn/lock
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: He must have rw access to .svn folder
<greezmunkey> itheos: Start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<itheos> BeetleJuice, ahem?
<BeetleJuice> sorry pfifo im ready
<itheos> lol
<vishal> theadmin: no ,,it is showing modem loaded nokia and so on
<theadmin> vishal: Uh, WHAT do you get at the end
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : hum all the directories have the permissions www-data:www-data ... how can I authorize svn AND www-data to access these files ?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, select the manual option
<itheos> greezmunkey, thanks but its already detected
<BeetleJuice> pfifo ok selected
<vishal> theadmin: modem-manager : loaded plugin motoc
<erorrs> is there any ways by which i can get driver for hp quicklauch in ubuntu 9.10?
<vishal> theadmin: how can i start it
<BeetleJuice> pfifo should i click forward?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, I cant give you the exact drive to choose, do you know which partition your ubuntu is installed on?
<BeetleJuice> yes
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, yeah, go forward into the partition manager
<BeetleJuice> ok scanning disks....and now i can see all the dev selections
<Freak007> theadmin: terminal won't run I get a white blank space like it wants to open but doesn't, I can't type anything.
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, select that partition and then click edit, use as ext2 or what ever filesystem you want, put a check in the format box and then set the mountpoint as /
<vishal> theadmin:fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<vishal> dev/sdb1 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks
<vishal> dev/sdb5 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaded Plugin: Huawei
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaden Plugin: Option High-Speed
<FloodBot3> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erorrs> s there any ways by which i can get driver for hp quicklauch in ubuntu 9.10?
<hayden> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on an old computer with a AMD Opteron 224 processor and nvidia 6200 graphics card. The live cd feature works (i am using it right now), but when i installed it and rebooted, after the glowing ubuntu circle in the center of the screen, i just saw flashing text saying enter user name. what can be wrong? i have dual boot with win xp if that matters.
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: Hm... sudo addgroup somegroup && sudo usermod www-data -G -a somegroup && sudo usermod svn -G -a somegroup && sudo chown nobody:somegroup svn
<erorrs> hayden:try alt-F7
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, if you have swap select that partition and hit edit and use it as swap space
<hayden> when, on that screen? what does it do?
<erorrs> hayden:ctrl-alt-F7 it is gui
<BeetleJuice> pfifo swap area?
<hayden> oh, ok. i don't understand why it would be flashing though.
<vishal> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<vishal> dev/sdb1 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks
<vishal> dev/sdb5 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaded Plugin: Huawei
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaden Plugin: Option High-Speed
<vishal> this is the error m  getting ...any body can help me ...my ubuntu is not booting up
<FloodBot3> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vishal> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<vishal> dev/sdb1 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks
<vishal> dev/sdb5 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaded Plugin: Huawei
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaden Plugin: Option High-Speed
<FloodBot3> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vishal> this is the error m  getting ...any body can help me ...my ubuntu is not booting up
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, if a partition on your drive is set to swap space it usually is autodetected and used, if you dont have a swap "partition" then you may have a "swap file" or no swap at all, which is ok too. all you need it "/"
<erorrs> hayde:it may b kernel bug it is forcing u use command line try this it may solve it
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : needed some time to understand ^^ should work, I try :)
<hayden> ok, i will try it and see how it works :) thanks!
<Freak007> theadmin: I think I may have figured out how to fix the problem with the windows, I think it is the very last problem talked about in the relaese notes but I can't get terminal to run so I can fix it
<erorrs> hayden:if not then log in using username and password then type (sudo apt-get update kernel)
<BeetleJuice> ok so i choose ext4 journaling file system for the ubunut partition, and on the dev that had swap in the type i selected swap area. is this correct?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, once you have a partition marked to be used as "/" you can click forward, if you have no swap it is safe to ignore the warnning about swap space that will come up, afterwards youll contiunue your normal install routine. from now on use manual partitioning as it really isnt difficult
<BeetleJuice> oh and i put the / in the ubuntu dev
<c_nick> when i click on MyComputer , Place->Network I get a message Nautilus cannot handle 'network' locations
<amigamia> there is something i just cant understand. why is it that htop shows me 330 total stasks but 1 running when i know there must be many more running because the cpus all 4 show really high pecentage of use?  secondly iptraf shows the downloading of python dependencies for this software installation from hp? well now it shows 6 but it ususally only shows 1 mostly.
<vishal> my ubuntu is not booting anybody can help me
<amigamia> is that normal?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, sounds like your good to go, when you click next it will say if theres a problem
<BeetleJuice> woo hoooooo no error, its waitint for my name
<vishal> it is showing fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 dev/sdb1 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks
<vishal> dev/sdb5 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaded Plugin: Huawei
<vishal> modem-manager: Loaden Plugin: Option High-Speed
<FloodBot3> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Freak007: Hm, is a window manager running?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, congrats, you now pwn your harddrive
<Freak007> theadmin: I'm not sure what you mean
<BeetleJuice> than you so much pfifo, seriously i could'nt have done it wo your help
<theadmin> Freak007: Are there borders on windows with buttons like close, minimize, maximize?
<Edwardo> Hello. When I was booting from the LiveCD, the ubuntu hardware drivers thing recognized my Broadcom wireless adapter and allowed me to install it
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, sure you could have but you might have erased XP ;)
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : there is a problem : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189062/  He want a user and I only created a groupe
<Freak007> yes
<vishal> anybody can help me
<Edwardo> But now that I've installed Ubuntu, hardware drivers doesn't recognize my broadcom anymore
<vishal> regarding ubuntu
<Edwardo> Hello. When I was booting from the LiveCD, the ubuntu hardware drivers thing recognized my Broadcom wireless adapter and allowed me to install it
<Edwardo> But now that I've installed Ubuntu, hardware drivers doesn't recognize my broadcom anymore
<vishal> it is not booting
<vishal> showing some error
<erorrs> edwardo:same for me too
<Edwardo> Seriously?
<BeetleJuice> that's what i was worried about, if i erased vista i would have lost some stuff cus i havent done my weekly backup yet and i just spent 10 hours on a project
<erorrs> edwardo:cant get wireless workig
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: Damn, i forgot the "usermod" synopsis
<Freak007> theadmin: yes
<dan_> is there a limewire for ubuntu?
<erorrs> dan:nevr heard of
<BeetleJuice> ntm the extra time reformatting, installing vista, then installng all the vista cracks cuz they dont backup, then ubuntu
<theadmin> sudo usermod -G -a svn-data svn, try this one
<vishal> help me
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: ^
<BeetleJuice> you are a life saver and maybe someday ill get the chance to show someone else this :)))
<erorrs> vishal:what is ur problem?
<theadmin> dan_: There is FrostWire, which is a clone of Limewire which runs on Ubuntu
<c_nick> can someone help me
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, protip: I use a second partition mounted on /home i have carried my data and setting from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 firefox, sources. everything and I also have that partition mounted in 'My Documents' in XP
<BaseBallBoy> How do I run an Apache2 server as a daemon?
<intok> How can I get ubuntu to realize that this volume isn't already mounted? Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/75F6A74274E61336
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189066/   I don't understand lol
<theadmin> BaseBallBoy: Huh? "sudo apacheprefix/bin/apachectl start", no?
<Neological3000> c_nick: maybe. what do you need?
<c_nick> when i click on MyComputer , Place->Network I get a message Nautilus cannot handle 'network' locations
<BeetleJuice> i just use an external hd and drag and drop anything i cannot backup
<itheos> dan_, yes there is limewire for ubuntu
<vishal> erorrs: my system is not booting
<package> c_nick, go to File --> Connect To Server --> do it that way
<erorrs> vishal:what it is saying?
<vishal> errors: it is showing fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<meatbun> how much 9.10 clean install take? i am on a limited space/budget
<vishal> erorrs: dev/sdb1 : clean xx/xx files xx/xx blocks
<Neological3000> c_nick: Well i dont now about that, have you tryed running nautilus from command line?
<vishal> erorrs: modem-manager: Loaded Plugin: Huawei
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, actually funny you should say that cause my /home is my external HD
<c_nick> but package what about trash
<meatbun> 20gb enough to install some 3rd party apps?
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: Hm. guess i messed up again... "sudo usermod -aG svn-data svn", there!
<vishal> erorrs: then got stuck
<c_nick> everything starting from /// does not work
<Flannel> theadmin: easier to just use "adduser"
<theadmin> Flannel: That creates a new user, right?
<erorrs> vishal:try going in recovery-mode and in command line type fschk
<Neological3000> c_nick: are you root user?
<Flannel> theadmin: adduser username group will add username to group
<Edwardo> Can I please have help?
<vishal> erorrs: tell me how can i try this
<c_nick> yes
<vishal> erorrs :processor
<theadmin> Flannel: I'm still a newb, i guess
<BeetleJuice> i wish the external hd i had wasnt so slow, its using a usb1 case and a olllld hd from a pent II its 5gb but i expect to get a tb external soon
<Flannel> theadmin: Its far too easy to screw up your groups with usermod -G, adduser is so much simpler anyway
<erorrs> vishal:while booting starts press any key it will open grub-menu from there go recovery mode
<theadmin> Fandekasp_: Let's listen to flannel. "sudo adduser svn svn-data && sudo adduser www-data svn-data"
<vishal> erorrs: after going into recovery mode
<vishal> erorrs: wat i do
<Neological3000> c_nick: i dont no then. Try google linux forums ubuntu. look for the penguin.
<hayden> well alt f7 only made the disappear, leaving only a flashing underscore
<erorrs> vishal:it will tell u what to do...
<hayden> :-/
<BeetleJuice> on ubuntu 10 are they gonna add a transparency slider to the background pics so u can use compiz 2 have multiple bkgrnds and still have icons? or some other fix?
<christag> oh hey everyone. does anyone have any experience with setting up lucid on a macbook pro?  v5,1 preferred
<vishal> erorrs: again it is showing same erorrs
<vishal> erorrs: tell me what to do now
<erorrs> try typin fschk
<Dr_Willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<christag> ah hah
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : don't change anything :(
<Freak007> theadmin: I don't know what the problem is, I used xubuntu and a different distro that used gnome and I didn't have any problems except that I still can't connect to the internet
<vikram> how to change buffers in emacs using keyboard?
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : look this : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189068/
<erorrs> Freak007:try reconfiguring ur connection setings
<Semitones> Edwardo, ask your question here please
<vikram> how to change buffers in emacs using keyboard?
<Freak007> ok but what about not being able to use the terminal
<erorrs> Freak007:try going to grub-menu run recovery mode
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : how can I check if my svn user is really part of the group svn-data, and "should" have permission to create file in the directory ?
<Edwardo> When I booted from the Ubuntu LiveCD, hardware drivers found my broadcom wireless adapter and asked me if i wanted to download the drivers.
<Fandekasp_> theadmin : anyway, thank you for your help :)
<Edwardo> Once I installed Ubuntu, however, i didn't get this, and now hardwarve drivers isn't recognizing anythign
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: `groups username` will list the groups a user is in
<BeetleJuice> oh pfifo, is there a post about what u show'd me how to do, i did search but the stuff i found was way more technical?
<hayden> oh look, im not alone
<hayden> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305459&highlight=flashing+text+login
<Neological3000> Edwardo: can you get online?
<Semitones> Edwardo, the best thing to do I think would be to connect your pc to the internet with a wired connection temporarily, and download the drivers that way
<Fandekasp_> Flannel : it show me svn : svn svn-data ... so it should work :/ Did you read my problem ? I have svn in the groupe svn-data, and there : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189068/ you can see that svn has permission denied
<Freak007> what should I do after I start recovery mode
<Neological3000> Edwardo: I agree with Semitones
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, Yes partitioning is very flexible, from simple one partition per disk to raid 10 arras consisting of thousands of drives.
<Edwardo> I'm doing that right now..
<Edwardo> I'm connected wired to my router
<BeetleJuice> hayden thats funny thats where i got the idea to just reinstall i had the same issue when i tried to fix something with ccsm i messed up earlier
<Edwardo> So Semitones, what do I do?
<allu2> Hello, how i could get acx111 drivers work on 9.10?
<erorrs> Hayden:i have the same kernel it is working good for me and i hav ati card
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: From the look of it, *nobody* has write permissions, not even the svn-data group
<Semitones> Edwardo, the first thing you should do is get the latest updates, using update manager
<BeetleJuice> i think ill make the wiki page for the process you showed me pifio, if i can anyhow rofl
<hayden> beetlejuice i am going to try and follow the suggestions, see if i get anywhere.
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, for advanced topics refer to wikipedia and A+ manuals
<Freak007> I am at the recovery menu, but what should I do?
<Fandekasp_> Flannel : oh yes you're right
<Semitones> Edwardo, that often solves many problems after installing from a live cd
<hayden> erorrs this computer is using a nvidia 6200
<allu2> Semitones: it would get acx drivers work if i nstall and i don't run from live cd?
<allu2> *install
<Edwardo> Semitones, i pray to god your right..
<BeetleJuice> pfifo i tried those as well, but im such a noob only 2.5 weeks into ubuntu/linux, they just confused the crap outta me
<hayden> it seems nvidia gets all the problems
<Semitones> Edwardo, if that doesn't work, there are other things we can do, don't worry
<Semitones> allu2, sorry? what is acx?
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, careful, partitioning can destroy all your data, if you write a wiki ensure you give users the knowledge about how partitions work before telling them to format
<erorrs> Hayden:login in command line try typing(sudo apt-get update xorg-server-core)
<allu2> Semitones: acx111 drivers for my wlan card
<BeetleJuice> pfifo very true, i will deff inc a bunch of links and some general information
<allu2> Semitones: they don't work on live cd
<BeetleJuice> and a very strong warning
<BeetleJuice> oh, and a disclaimer rofl
<Edwardo> Semitones, while the updates are installing.. I'm sorry for flipping out
<hayden> erorrs: i will have to write that down, unfortunatley i dont have a second computer with me at the moment
<Edwardo> but, i just removed my epic copy HP modded version of Windows 7.. for Ubuntu
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, you knew which partition you had ubuntu on, but if you didnt, I would have walked you through a process to find out
<Edwardo> and now Ubuntu won't network like i thought it would.. i think you can imagine my peril..
<Semitones> allu2, Edwardo, you should also check the community documentation to see if your wireless devices are supported
<erorrs> Hyden:update the kernel also
<Semitones> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Semitones> Edwardo, that does seem like a tough spot!
<BeetleJuice> pfifo i easily recignised it because i only had windows and ubuntu on this sys, it could have been a lot harder for sure :)
<Edwardo> what i don't understand thought.. is why
<Semitones> Edwardo, when I first installed ubuntu, my screen wasn't detected at all -- you can imagine how upset I was then :P
<Edwardo> why would the LiveCD do it but not installed Ubuntu
<bullgard> iotop outputs "be/4" and "be/3". What does that mean?
<skrite> hey all, what packages to i get rid of or disable to stop the auto login ( was gdm ) ?  i want to boot into a console and startx if / when i wish
<ae86-drifter> is there a way to automatically assign two different mount points with different permissions when i connect my external hard disk?
<hayden> its been so long, i forgot how to install run files.
<Semitones> Edwardo, I've heard other people mention something similar, so if you find out why that happens, I'd like to know too
<BeetleJuice> pfifo but basically i knew it would be the only ext4 on there, the rest was fat, ntfs, and swap
<bullgard> ae86-drifter: Yes.
<allu2> Semitones: there is how to get them work with drapper drake and edgy....
<ae86-drifter> bullgard, could you please explain to me how to do it?
<BeetleJuice> woo hoo 70%
<BeetleJuice> i need to get some flash drives
<bullgard> ae86-drifter: You partition it in at least two partitions. Then assign different mount points and permissions to them.
<BeetleJuice> looks like partitioning is on everybody's mind rofl
<Semitones> allu2, ugh, old documentation?
<Semitones> hmm
<Fandekasp_> Flannel, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189071/  ... I still don't have permission for svn, even if he should be able to write now
<hayden> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh \home\ubuntu\Desktop\nvidia.run
<hayden> sh: Can't open homeubuntuDesktopnvidia.run
<oak> Sometimes my mouse moves uncontrolably might do a series of mouuse clicks. Does anyone know why this is happening?
<hayden> what am i doing wrong?
<allu2> Semitones: seems so
<pfifo> BeetleJuice, all im saying is, if your seriously going to write a wiki, you should do some more research. The process we did is pretty basic, but there are times when what we did could create problems up to and including loss off data
<Jordan_U> hayden: Foreward slash "/", not backslash "\"
<hayden> oops
<Jordan_U> hayden: Actually wait
<ae86-drifter> bullgard, i want it to share the same partition, same folder, just with different partitions, different mount points on the PC
<bullgard> Semitones: When laughing that much mind that your health will not be endangered.
<Jordan_U> hayden: Why aren't you installing via System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Semitones> allu2, they really need to update it, but in general hardware detection has improved
<ae86-drifter> bullgard, i want it to share the same partition, same folder, just with different PERMISSIONS different mount points on the PC (sorry .. typo)
<hayden> should i be
<sqwertle> hiya everyone :)
<Prestidigitonium> im having trouble installing grub to my micro sd card. i cant seem to find the name of the node
<hayden> that worked by the way
<Jordan_U> hayden: Yes
<allu2> Semitones: i find something about acx in /lib/firmware/acx
<Semitones> bullgard, laughing?
<BeetleJuice> pfifo i totally understand, i wouldnt do a half-butt job itll give me a topic to begin 2 become mroe advancd at :)
<hayden> oh, i got an error
<Prestidigitonium> grub gives me fatal error, exit code 1
<Jordan_U> hayden: Do not install via that script .
<bullgard> ae86-drifter: I believe that this is not possible.
<hayden> ok
<sqwertle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Semitones> allu2, one thing you can do is download the livecd and test your hardware before you install. that usually works (although in edwardo's case it seems to have not worked for some reason)
<BeetleJuice> now that ive gotten 2 play w it a lil, ill proll end up doing some real damag, but this time on my own terms, aka after a backup
<allu2> Semitones: i am on live cd
<bullgard> Semitones: Using the expression rofl is simply stupid.
<hayden> let me see if i can boot up another computer
<allu2> Semitones: i got my debian so broken i think i nstall ubuntu as i got bored of too old packages, but i need the acx to work :S
<JimmyNeutron> lucid
<allu2> *install
<ae86-drifter> okay there has to be a way to automatically assign two different mount points with different permissions to a folder on my external hard disk, it pretty much stays connected to this pc 90% of the time. or... is there a way to sort of create a "virtual" mount point which just directs to another folder on your pc but with READ ONLY permissions?
<BeetleJuice> i like 2 just jump into the deep end, but after i have checked the water temp rofl
<allu2> Semitones: it seems to have firmwares for it :S
<allu2> i wonder why it doesn't work..
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, two mount points to the same folder ?
<Semitones> bullgard, don't take it literally :P
<Prestidigitonium> can anyone help?
<airtonix> !help | Prestidigitonium
<Semitones> allu2, I don't know -- if you can't get it working you could try filing a bug report
<AndyS2> ae86-drifter: use a different user for read access?
<Semitones> if it really seems to be broken
<Prestidigitonium> huh
<allu2> huoh and i would need working enviroment today..
<airtonix> Prestidigitonium, just ask your question.
<p1gmale0n> hi all
<skrite> howdy
<ubottu> Prestidigitonium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BeetleJuice> sup plgmale0n
<skrite> how do i kill the auto login and just boot to a console?
<ae86-drifter> AndyS2, i need it to be mounted a second time in my filesystem, then i could easily apply different user or permission etc..
<p1gmale0n> i need run simple java app on deamon mode.. how i can do it??
<pshr_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pshr_> hello, I get an error saying unable to load module nvidia,
<Neological3000> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pshr_> and when i do sudo modprobe nvidia
<Jordan_U> !boot | skrite
<ubottu> skrite: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pshr_> no device found
<AndyS2> ae86-drifter: I think its possible to have two mountpoints, its done for chroot
<pshr_> hello, I get an error saying unable to load module nvidia, and when i do sudo modprobe nvidia i get no device found error can any one help me out I have nvidia 7400 card
<ae86-drifter> AndyS2, the reason why, is because i want to have it mounted in a folder inside /var/www/foobar/etc/etc READ ONLY, but the standard mountpoint is shared on my LAN which i want write access for.
<hayden> ok, im going to get another computer running. that should help
<pshr_> and one mor thing I am running LUCID
<ae86-drifter> so i want SAMBA to be RW and APACHE to be Read only
<sqwertle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Guest61852> i want to deploy my Ruby on Rails site on apache server
<sun> hi
<Guest61852> how it is possible ?
<sun> who knows about gtk programming in ubuntu?
<AndyS2> ae86-drifter: hmm, interesting and probably common problem. dunno if different permission could be used with what I said, sorry
<Semitones> Edwardo, still updating?
<BeetleJuice> yeay, ubuntu is now running on lappie again :)
<Chill6> sun: whats your question
<sun> Chill6,
<Preposteruss> i have a 2wire pcmcia card that used to work out of the box on ubuntu 6.xx, now it's showing in lspci, ifconfig, and iwconfig but not in the network manager and i have tried to bring the card up by command line and it isn't working
<chalcedny> my husband's computer - kubuntu 9.10 won't let him type more than 2 letters, even to login. what to do?
<ae86-drifter> AndyS2, can i configure apache2 to give read access only to for eg. /media/EXTHDD/ whilst keeping R/W access with SAMBA?
<Freak007> ok I think I have a solution to my problem but I'm having trouble carrying it out
<sun> Chill6, I build a helloworld program of GTK, but is says can't find the <Gtk.h> file.
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: Please pastebin the output of ls -al /home/Data/timetableasy/.svn/
<BeetleJuice> holy cow 244 updates rofl
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, have you looked at the way fstab handles users and groups on mountpoints ?
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, so there is a user called "apache" or something?
<sun> Chill6, I build a helloworld program of GTK, but is says can't find the gtk/gtk.h file.
<Fandekasp_> Flannel, with pleasure : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189073/
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, the apache user is   : www-data and the apache group is www-data
<Freak007> I ran in recovery mode, I got the root thing, I just don't know haw to enter all the changes that I found in the release notes
<chalcedny> my husband's computer - kubuntu 9.10 won't let him type more than 2 letters, even to login. what to do?
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, my ext. HD gets automatically mounted when i bott my PC, but it is not mentioned in my fstab file anywhere
<pshr_> just need to rmmod the nouveau driver what does that mean ???? any one pleaseee
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: huh.  Alright, try making that folder owned by www-data
<sun> But i am sure I already install the gtk develop environment.
<n0b0dy> sun, grep for that file
<chalcedny> Flannel, i'm serious about the two letters?
<waaron> sun, do you have libgtk2.0-dev
<sun> n0b0dy,  how to do grep ?
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, your external hardrive isnt listed in fstab most probably because its being auto  mounted via hal or dbus or voodoo
<Flannel> chalcedny: What?
<sun> yes, I have installed libgtk2.0-dev and relatives.
<Freak007> Window corruption with older ATI graphics cards
<n0b0dy> man grep
<chalcedny> my husband's computer - kubuntu 9.10 won't let him type more than 2 letters, even to login. what to do?
<Fandekasp_> Flannel, so I do "chown -R www-data:ww-data /directory"  But then, svn will still be unable to create file there
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: Nah, www-data:svn-data
<Fandekasp_> Flannel, ok :)
<chalcedny> Flannel, you saw that?
<airtonix> chalcedny, if you have a livecd i suggest restarting the system with that and test if the keyboard works properly there.
<sun> I also found gtk/gtk.h in usr/include/gtk2.0/gtk/
<waaron> does gtk require linking with the compiler?
<Flannel> chalcedny: I did.
<sun> I don't know how to set the linking
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: Why do you have a separate svn user, by the way?
<waaron> if so you might need -lgtk, or something similar to that
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, so could i create another mount point that just loops back to /media/EXTHDD?
<Chill6> sun:You need pkg-config's output as a part of the command like this:
<Chill6> gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld.exe `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<Chill6> Also make sure you got pkg-config installed and configured properly.
<Chill6> helloworld.c:1:21: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<Chill6> This shows you don't have the GTK headers in the library path
<FloodBot3> Chill6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sun> I use: gcc HelloGtk.c -o HelloGtk
<Fandekasp_> Flannel : I've just read the french tuto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/subversion#serveur_svn_seul
<chalcedny> he's looking for a live cd, airtonix .. flannel any other ideas?
<sun> Chill6, that's the problem
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, im not an expert on fstab but i have a suspicion that fstab can assign user and group permissions on the mount point for you
<anjilslaire> try a different keyboard?
<bullgard> iotop outputs "be/4" and "be/3". What does that mean?
<SpaceGhostC2C> airtonix: you'd be correct
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: I'm not really sure why you'd need a svn user.  You'll be serving this all through apache, right? not svn-serve or anything? (repositories are http://blahblahblah instead of svn://blahblahblah)
<Freak007> how do I do this? Then add the 'RenderAccel' option to /etc/X11/xorg.conf:   Section "Device"       ...    Driver "radeon"   Option "RenderAccel" "off"   EndSection
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, isn't this what you wanted ? two mount points that point at the same destination but have two different sets of access/write/execute permissions ?
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, what about: sudo mount --bind /media/EXTHDD /var/www/exthdd
<anjilslaire> to chalcedny,that is. try 2nd keyboard
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007: you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Freak007> how do I do that?
<chalcedny> anjilslaire, ty after he tries the cd.. we will trade
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, yes, problem is its not in fstab
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, like i said.. not an fstab expert and i have no idea what the bind param means./
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, aha! but... you can add them :)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen the bind option used befor. but never saw why it was needed
<Zenker> ty again for your help :)
<Semitones> SpaceGhostC2C, is xorg.conf still used for configuration? I thought something had replaced it
<sun> Chill6, I succeed!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xord.conf && gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpaceGhostC2C> Semitones: it is.
<Dr_Willis> Freak007:  paste the url to the guide you are following.. that guide MIGHT be out f date
<sun> The following is all right! : gcc HelloGtk.c -o HelloGtk `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<Chill6> sun: congratulations
<Fandekasp_> Flannel, yes. I've returned to my first error now that www-data is the user : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189074/
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion looks to be less strange.  I've always just done it through apache (and I just sudo -u www-data -i, and then use svnadmin while actually www-data, to make it easier)
<Freak007> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Window%20corruption%20with%20older%20ATI%20graphics%20cards
<srini> any other command to sent a msg to Desktop like wall command
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, you might like to read his first ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Flannel> Fandekasp_: I use sudo to switch ot that user to create it because I could never get the permissions figured out correctly, you might consider doing the same
<Dr_Willis> srini:   theres the various dialog tools that can pop up a message.. but only if you set up the permissions right
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel: why sudo -u www-data -i? Why not just su?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: You could use su, of course
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, but if i place an entry in fstab, for EG. using "/dev/sdb1" would this not change to "/dev/sdb2" one day?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Except you can't with www-data, because they don't have a login
<sun> Chill6, thanks!! But what do those words means?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel: oh. good point.
<sun>  `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, you can refer to a device via uuid instead
<Chill6> sun: are you talking about congratulations
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, okay....
<airtonix> ae86-drifter, this page is also useful : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Semitones> Flannel, do you know who is in charge of the wifi documentation?
<sun> Chill6, I wonder what does they mean: `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<Flannel> Semitones: the documentation team I would imagine
<harisund> Is there anyway to "bring the terminal to the front" on receiving a bell? I am using irssi, and I want to be notified when I receive a new message
<Semitones> Flannel, because it was cutting edge back in the day, but now every time I !wifi, people complain that it's too old :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: it wouldn't be on irssi, it'd be on the putty configs.
<waaron> sun: it lists all libraries that need to be linked to the program your compiling
<SpaceGhostC2C> Remember to keep it on topic guys.
<harisund> SpaceGhostC2C: Not on putty. I got it to work on putty. I want it to work on gnome-terminal. The "Terminal bell" has no effect
<harisund> Both gnome-terminal and xterm have no such feature. xterm has a -pob option, but it doesn't seem to work, not sure if it is a bug or if it is designed to work that way
<waaron> sun: if you just try pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0 it will list them all
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: if it's in linux, you can possibly make the system bell repeat until it gets focus, not sure how to.
<sun> waaron, what does --cflags mean?
<sun> '--libs gtk+-2.0' means link to gtk relative libs, am I right?
<waaron> yep
<blbrown> with 9.10, when I boot up, I have to select the "Wired connection" for Internet access.  Is there a setting to just startup with "Wired" automatically
<Neological3000> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<sun> But what makes it find the gtk header files?
<waaron> the --cflags is short for compile flags
<root___> :)
<Spaztic_One> Holy crap there are a lot of users here... o.o
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: do you have a question related to support?
<Spaztic_One> I do, actually.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: ask it.
<sun> oh I got it.  --cflags & --libs make headers and libs found.
<Spaztic_One> I would like assistance with a wireless card.
<sun> waaron, thanks
<h0rnman> blbrown, is the 'Connect Automatically' box checked for that connection?
<waaron> no problem
<sqwertle> Spaztic_One: Ask or no one can help you
<sun> waaron, but how does it make the gcc find those files.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: can we get some information? What card, what have you tried and what failed?
<blbrown> h0rnman, yes
<sun> waaron, but how does it make the gcc find those files?
<Freak007> ok I'm stuck, I'm trying to figure this out, but I'm kind of a newb so this is a little over my head
<wineman> anybody know how to fix a problem where when i start my computer and push esc key then choose ubuntu,  it starts loading and has the black screen with ubuntu logo for a few seconds, then it goes to black screen to login to tty1,  if i login after i press enter it takes a 30 second break before starting to load the graphic ubuntu logo and finally finish.  My son or dads don't do this and there computers load up really fast compared to mine
<Spaztic_One> Well, as far as I can tell Ubuntu isn't even seeing it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: compiling > sun
<ubottu> sun, please see my private message
<Thundarr> is pan the best binary usenet reader for linux? nothing seems to match newsleecher in general.
<brjann> !best | Thundarr
<ubottu> Thundarr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Spaztic_One> Its a linksys .. hold on, I forgot what model and such
<blbrown> h0rnman, there is also ifup and ifdown whatever.  I can't edit those confs
<bullgard> blbrown: There is. Because normally, Ubuntu 9.10 starts up with "Wired" automatically. Likely, your Network Manager applet is misconfigured. Try to find your setting in it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: do us a favor, form your question in full, then ask it here.
<Freak007> SpaceGhostC2C: what were you saying earlier about cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xord.conf && gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I don't understand what to do
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007: what is your problem exactly?
<Thundarr> lol. this community is hilarious. "dont ask opinions!, you might get some!"
<blbrown> bullgard, how do I edit the applet.  the network settings are pretty basic and seem right
<StrangeCharm> i'm trying to turn off window decoration in compiz, but whenever i uncheck that setting, it rechecks itself whenever i click on something else, or close the window. how can i change this behaviour?
<Freak007> I think it is Window corruption with older ATI graphics cards
<gavintlgold> hello, I've just installed UNR on my laptop, and everything is working out very well except that the big menu does not respond to mouse input.
<abhi_nav> what is big menu?
<gavintlgold> it is not crashed, since it still fades in and out, but i cannot click any icons
<SolarisBoy> what does twm stand for? ;>
<gavintlgold> the menu that appears in the middle of the screen
<SpaceGhostC2C> StrangeCharm: if you don't want window decoration you'll not have the tool bars that have the names of the applications on it.
<soreau> StrangeCharm: You would have to start compiz without decoration plugin. Try 'compiz.real --replace ccp'
<gavintlgold> the UNR menu
<mkquist> gavintlgold: honestly, I'm not a fan of UNR, I have found that the basic install of ubuntu work better.. just mho
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: where did you hear it from?
<Freak007> SpaceGhostC2C: I am trying to do the fix for this in the release notes but I can't get terminal to work.
<StrangeCharm> SpaceGhostC2C, yes! that's what i want!
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: i know its a window manager just forgot what the t was
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007: I don't know at all what you mean.
<mkquist> gavintlgold: on two netbooks at least
<StrangeCharm> soreau, it's not possible to disable it from the settings manager?
<gavintlgold> mkquist, well this computer screen is very low res and I thought I would benefit from it. It is running very nicely other than this one problem
<mkquist> gavintlgold: I see no advantage...  again just my opinion
<ax> so i have an ubuntu-one account, and there are some instructions about how to use it with evolution for syncing contacts, and i've followed that, but i don't actually see how it syncs.. its using some 'couch-db' desktop server..
<SpaceGhostC2C> StrangeCharm: what do you want? Then killall -9 compiz
<gavintlgold> I am a fan of the big menu and Maximus
<anjilslaire> UNR for karmic runs well on my dell mini 9 witrh
<mkquist> gavintlgold: wow old?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<anjilslaire> with 2gigs of ram
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ubuntuone > ax
<ubottu> ax, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> Tab Window Manager or Tom Window Manager .. interesting
<bullgard> blbrown: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<itheos> i have an intel video card. its pretty old. can this be a reason for hanging of my cam apps and not working of my webcam?
<waaron> sun: the pkg-config also lists some flags that makes the compiler search through additional folders like -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include
<Freak007> SpaceGhostC2C: sorry I may not have been clear, Window corruption with older ATI graphics card, I am trying to do the fix for this in the release notes but I can't get terminal to work, I believe this is part of the proplem I'm trying to fix
<gavintlgold> it's a very odd problem. the icons do not have a hover animation either, it's as if something is covering them or grabbing mouse input
<StrangeCharm> SpaceGhostC2C, i want no toolbars with program icons/names/size widgets. i want that not to be  part of my ui. i still want compiz to run, i just want it not to render those elements
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: pm > ax
<ubottu> ax, please see my private message
<StrangeCharm> soreau, what exactly is "compiz.real --replace ccp" meant to do?
<sqwertle> My wireless card is picking up all of the networks in the area with correct encryption types, but won't get passed the "obtaining ip" phase of connection.
<Semitones> Freak007, if worst comes to worst, you can boot up from a live cd or usb drive, and edit configuration files from there
<SpaceGhostC2C> sqwertle: do you have the password to the acesspoint you want>?
<Semitones> Freak007, or the recovery kernel maybe
<SpaceGhostC2C> Semitones: he doesn't know how to edit the file at all.
<Zenker> ok i just reinstalled ubuntu and im in the process of updating, now it wants to configure grub-pc and its asking me some q's  like install teh package maintainers version, keep the local version,show differences between versions, show a side by side, show a 3 way, do a 3 way merge which is exerimental, or start a new shell to exime the situation, what should i do, i want 2 be up 2 date, but i want everything 2 work the way it is?
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: once you authenticate in logs do you ever get an IP from the dhcp server behind access point?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007: you need to edit the file we talked about earlier. Usually just add what the release note said.
<Flannel> Zenker: did you make any important chances to your grub configuration?
<Semitones> Freak007, could you describe more specifically how terminal is "not working"
<sqwertle> SpaceGhostC2C: My network is currently unsecure
<Zenker> i just reinstalled and the update manager is applying 244 updates flannel
<gavintlgold> the app in question is netbook-launcher
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: i have no idea what you just asked me :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> sqwertle: as in no password?
<sqwertle> SpaceGhostC2C: yes :)
<intok> I can't get my external firewire HDD to mount, attempting to mount it spits out this error: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/75F6A74274E61336
<Zenker> i only know what grub is, i have no idea how to mess w it
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: are you offering dhcp services ?
<Flannel> Zenker: Ah, then keep the package maintainers version then I guess.  It should back up the other version just in case as well.
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: yes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sqwertle: make sure it's yours, and then try to connect. Someone may have logged in and hacked around.
<sun> waaron, oh, thanks.
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: are other machines on your subnet being addressed properly?
<Semitones> intok, are you using regular ubuntu?
<bullgard> iotop outputs "be/4" and "be/3". What does that mean?
<willfrand> quiero reproducir una pelicula, pero me aparece el siguiente error: VLC es incapaz de abrir el MRL 'dvd:///media/cdrom1/VIDEO_TS/'. Ver el registro para más detalles. uso ubuntu karmic 9.10
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I believe so, yes
<researcher1> How can I uninstall Ubuntu server which I have installed in the free space of hard disk which already had Ubuntu Desktop installed
<willfrand> hi
<sqwertle> SpaceGhostC2C: I'll do a factory reset
<Freak007> SpaceGhostC2C: When I tryed to start terminal, I got a white blank space with no window. It was like it wanted to start but didn't
<sun> waaron, I think I should take  a look on some books?
<gavintlgold> i can use the alt-f1 menu but that's about it :(
<willfrand> somebody can help me?
<intok> Semitones yes, 9.10 64 bit
<sqwertle> SpaceGhostC2C:  scratch that nevermind. I just unsecured it about 10 minutes ago
<brjann> !es | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sun> gcc
<Spaztic_One> I am running both Windows XP home, and trying Ubuntu on my machine. My problem is that from what I can tell, Ubuntu (version 9.10) is not identifying my wireless NIC which is identified using IPConfig /all as "Linksys Wireless-G PCI Network Adapter with SpeedBooster." My questions are "Is ubuntu incapable of seeing said hardware?" and "Is there a way to download any Linux-based drivers for...
<Spaztic_One> ...it while using the Windows OS and access and install when running Ubuntu?"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007: try ALT+F2 and then put xterm in it.
<bullgard> !ask | willfrand
<ubottu> willfrand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: if its pending an address that would imply there is no auth or you successfully authenticated i believe
<Semitones> intok, you should be able to see it in the places menu
<Zenker> flannel what is the package maintainer's version and if it goes wrong how do i switch to the backup?
<itheos> i have an intel video card. its pretty old. can this be a reason for hanging of my cam apps and not working of my webcam?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: do you have a wired connection?
<Spaztic_One> No.
<willfrand> i use ubuntu karmic 9.10, but i cannot see movies
<Flannel> Zenker: Package maintainers version is the version in the package itself
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: just to get the drivers?
<SolarisBoy> that authentication would handshake occurs before you are addressed
<Semitones> intok, it looks like it's been auto detected, and should show up as something like 240 GB volume
<Spaztic_One> I would have to relocate my entire PC to get to one.
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy:  I have set it with static IP/DNS and it seems to now be stuck at "verifying access poitn association"
<Zenker> flannel if i just keep the current version will i be sacraficing anything?
<gavintlgold> This makes me sad, as the performance of UNR and the launcher was impressive. It just doen't capture mouse input. I think it's a problem with the graphics driver
<intok> throws the same error, I had the drive connected earlier, but I had to use it on another machine and now cannot get it to work, it woks on the other machines
<sqwertle> "connection failed: could not contact the wireless access point"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: I suggest you use ndiswrapper, located on the livecd, install that to your ubuntu and then use your windows driver temporarily.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: ndiswrapper > Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: it doesn't have to be static we need to see why you not getting the address, are you running firewall?
<Flannel> Zenker: You won't get whatever changes/updates/whatever the package had to that file.  If you're worried about it, check the diff and see what the differences are.  If they look like they're custom to your machine, keep your version, if not, go with the maintainers version
<hayden> erorrs: couldnt get the other computer to boot off the disc, but i tried that sudo apt- get update... command and it didnt work
<Zenker> flannel thats the prob, i have no idea what im looking at :)
<ripthejacker> hi guys
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi ripthejacker
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ripthejacker> need help configuring vmware
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: on the router? nay
<ripthejacker> the modules are not loading
<sun>  waaron, I've install the gtk 2.0 document, but how could I read it?
<Flannel> Zenker: Does any of it look like it's your machine specific? Other operating systems? UUIDs (thats a big list of hex characters) or anything like that? or is it just random options
<Semitones> intok, have you tried anything else?
<hayden> erorrs: it seems i need to boot to an older kernel. how do i do that?
<Zenker> flannel line by line diff's says
<Zenker> --- /etc/default/grub 2010-03-13 00:47:32.335748921 -0600
<Zenker> +++ /tmp/grub.EZYht0ACeJ 2010-03-13 01:14:39.852467391 -0600
<Zenker> @@ -4,7 +4,7 @@
<Zenker>  GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<FloodBot3> Zenker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> hayden: do you have one installed?
<Edwardo> Semitones: The Updates are NEARLY finished
<Semitones> intok, you could try sudo umount /dev/whatever
<Flannel> !pastebin | Zenker
<ubottu> Zenker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<itheos> !hi | itheos
<ubottu> itheos, please see my private message
<troopperi> willfrand, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<Semitones> intok, and then mount it again
<intok> Semitones I've tried to mount it via the desklets, unmount it via gparted, both to no avail
<ripthejacker> unable to build vmon modules
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, i am getting error Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE, after i mounted it using fstab
<hayden> SpaceGhostC2C have one what? ubuntu? yes it was installed. i am trying to reinstall it again though
<ripthejacker> shall i pastebin the error?
<sun> Hey, I've installed the libgtk2.0-doc. How could I open it and read?
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: so the access point runs DHCP correct? or is the DHCP server somewhere else on the lan?
<Zenker> sorry i thought it was small enough to get by w it
<SpaceGhostC2C> intok: what's the problem?
<Flannel> Zenker: No worries, just throw it into pastebin
<ripthejacker> SpaceGhostC2C: can you help me please?
<Semitones> intok, you should probably use the terminal for this, as it might give us useful output
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: Yes, the access point runs DHCP, and currently has it enabled
<SpaceGhostC2C> ripthejacker: no. I don't use VMWare
<ripthejacker> SpaceGhostC2C: ok
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: are you using netmanager on the wireless client system?
<Semitones> SpaceGhostC2C, intok's firewire drive says it's already mounted, yet he cannot access it
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: and have you ever been on the wireless network at home successfully?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hayden: do you have a older kernel already?
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I was initially using the default client, I have also tried Wicd.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Semitones: did he mount it with fstab?
<intok> SpaceGhostC2C firewire hdd that refuses to mount/unmount since I last used it, it's confirmed working on another machine
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I'm using that connection to speak to you.
<ae86-drifter> airtonix, i created two entries in fstab for the same UUID, one with "rw" and the other with just "r" access. only one of those mountpoints work
<Monnikje> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | Monnikje
<ubottu> Monnikje: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hayden> SpaceGhostC2C: i just downloaded 9.10
<ripthejacker> Anyone here uses vmware workstation willing to help?
<ae86-drifter> do i need to reboot my pc to test a new fstab config?
<brjann> gavintlgold: what model netbook are you having this issue with?
<ripthejacker> I am not able to configure workstation
<Semitones> SpaceGhostC2C, I don't know
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: kernel > hayden
<Freak007> SpaceGhostC2C: hey hey that worked I wil try to do the rest of that now
<ubottu> hayden, please see my private message
<pfifo> Zenker, I dont update grub, its not a part of ubuntu. There is no reason to update unless you have a specific situation to do so, in which case you probbally have a customized setup.
<intok> Semitones SpaceGhostC2C :~$ sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<intok> umount: /media/75F6A74274E61336: not found
<SpaceGhostC2C> Freak007 nice.
<Monnikje> I'm upgrading grub 0.97 to grub 1.98. All is going well, although I'm now stuck with configuring grub-pc
<Freak007> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks
<gavintlgold> brjann, well, It's not a netbook exactly, it's an old compaq computer. But it's got a low res screen and a pretty slow processor. It's running intel integrated graphics
<SpaceGhostC2C> intok: not like that.
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: ok.. so 2 things. 1. /var/log/messages may contain some more detail as to why you have not spoken with DHCP,, and 2. the command 'iwevent' should allow you to see some detail of the connection to wireless while you are connecting
<SpaceGhostC2C> intok: where is it mounted?
<Semitones> intok, does the problem persist even if you log out or restart?
<hayden> ubottu: i got it, but i don't know how to boot an old one.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gavintlgold> brjann, it's a compaq presario
<sun> Hey, I've installed the libgtk2.0-doc. How could I open it and read?
<Zenker> flannel i think ill take pfifo's adv and just leave it alone, 4 now anyhow untill i know more aobut things
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: and are you running any firewall on the client with no wireless connection?
<Semitones> intok, also, try typing "mount" without any arguments
<hayden> ubottu: oh
<Edwardo> Semitones: Okay, updating done, nothing happened Semitones
<Zenker> ty though
<supermatt1000> i need help installing this program http://epsxe.com/download.php
<Monnikje> I got the screen to install devices: I can choose any of my hdd's, or <ok>, but whatever I choose, the next screen is 'you choose not to install grub, do you wish to continue'
<SpaceGhostC2C> Edwardo: restart
<Edwardo> did
<brjann> gavintlgold: run lspci and copy/paste the line describing your graphics card for me? should start with something like "VGA compatible controller"
<Semitones> Edwardo, ok, that's normal. the next step is to actually install the drivers now that the system is up to date
<SpaceGhostC2C> Edwardo: okay, you might need a wired connection to fetch your wireless drivers.
<intok> SpaceGhostC2C thats where it's claiming to be mounted at, but I can't get anything from it plugged in or not, ubuntu still thinks its mounted and thusly refuses to mount it refusing acess to it
<gavintlgold> brjann, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Semitones> Edwardo, try going to system>administration>hardware drivers (or something like that)
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: Not that I know of, the install is straight out of the box plus a few updates while I had the oppurtinity for wired access
<Zenker> besides, i wont be doing any crazy installs w 10 diff os's n networking and all that stuff so, its prolly just fine the way it is
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I have no idea what I'm looking at really in the \messages file
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: so wired connection on _that_ machine gets address dhcp fine?
<supermatt1000> i need help installing this program http://epsxe.com/download.php
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle lets tone down the amount of messages by using the command grep
<sqwertle> um... mkay
<SpaceGhostC2C> intok: that's a udev automatically generated node. Not the mountpoint. put the contents of /etc/mtab into a pastebin and link it to me and Semitones
<intok> Semitones  sudo mount /dev/sdc1
<intok> mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<brjann> gavintlgold: okay, i'm looking at a bug report right now describing an issue with the graphics driver for that family of cards
<Semitones> sorry about that
<brjann> gavintlgold: let me see what the most recent recommendation is
<SolarisBoy> i think 'sudo grep -i network /var/log/messages' should work for you and if there is valid output we can paste it sqwertle
<Zenker> pfifo you are a great help and i look forward to helping you someday, it prolly wont have 2 do with ubuntu/linux but anyhow thank you for all your help, its time for me 2 go 2 bed
<intok> Semitones  sudo mount /dev/sdc1
<intok> mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sambagirl> anyone running patientos in hardy? or ubuntu in general?
<Semitones> intok, no, just type "mount"
<pfifo> Zenker, sweet dreams
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: enable all the repositories and then sudo apt-get update and then suro apt-get install epsxe
<sambagirl> i am having trouble trying to enable nx client to run
<gavintlgold> brjann, it seems that it's an unresolvable bug from my quick research in the past few minutes :-/ A driver bug that they can't/don't want to fix since the target is netbooks without this driver
<Semitones> intok, the command "mount" all by itself lists the mounted devices
<SpaceGhostC2C> intok: put /etc/mtab into a pastebin. This is too vague for us to really help.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Semitones: in fstab.
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: alright, slow down a bit please, I still ahven't run the iwevent command yet
<brjann> gavintlgold: not necessarily. in this bug report there are a number of people who've reported success with a PPA version of the intel driver
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: we are going log messages first then iwevent
<intok> Semitones and SpaceGhostC2C thanks, it mounted, you still want the fstab though?
<irvken> No resume image, boots to initramfs prompt, any one help
<gavintlgold> brjann, ah, can you send me the link to the launchpad bug so I can try that? (I have used ppa's before, i could probably take it from there)
<SpaceGhostC2C> intok: not really if your issue is solved.
<brjann> gavintlgold: sure thing. https://bugs.launchpad.net/nubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/368394
<Semitones> intok, I'm curious, how did you fix it?
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I have copied the grep output.
<supermatt1000> SpaceGhostC2C how do i enable all repositories?
<gavintlgold> thanks for the help, brjann
<sambagirl> how do i enable port 22?
<SolarisBoy> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brjann> gavintlgold: no problem, good luck :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: uncommenting the needed lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<root___> ~
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: you can paste that to the link above and follow the directions to paste it for us to see
<intok> Semitones dunno, trying to mount it again suddenly mounted it warning, I'm still a linux n00b
<Semitones> supermatt1000, try system>administration>software sources
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: use a pipe to say who it's for, or better yet use a redirect.
<Semitones> intok, that's ok, :) your terminal-fu will improve with time
<sambagirl> it says nx service not available or nx access was disabled on host.
<SolarisBoy> sure SpaceGhostC2C ill try and do that in the future
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: thanks. Just helps with context, ya know?
<SolarisBoy> yes i can understand that
<supermatt1000> SpaceGhostC2C now what
<Monnikje> bye all
<researcher1> can Ubuntu server be uninstalled
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394529/
<Semitones> supermatt1000, but whatever you do, keep away from the "proposed" section of updates. they're for testing only
<Edwardo> Semitones
<Edwardo> 2010-03-12 23:35:47,219 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: run this: sudo apt-get update
<gavintlgold> brjann, I'll just pop back in here after a restart to let you know if that worked
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: run this next: sudo apt-get install epsxe
<hayden> :'(
<SpaceGhostC2C> Edwardo: should be working.
<Semitones> Edwardo, a little context please? I'm not an expert on wifi or anything :)
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: hmm
<Edwardo> Context?
<Edwardo> I don't know..
<Edwardo> I just want this to work this is so stupid
<Semitones> Edwardo, where did you see the message for one thing
<SpaceGhostC2C> Edwardo: what happened exactly?
<Semitones> we can't read minds (although we try)
<Edwardo> when i try to use hardwarve drivers to install the broadcom (it shows up now)
<Edwardo> it says
<Edwardo> "failed. information at /var/log/jockey.log"
<Edwardo> i went to jockey.log and copypasta'd that
<Semitones> hmm
<Edwardo> but jockey.log is like 10k lines long, i pasted 1 line
<supermatt1000> SpaceGhostC2C it says can not find package epsxe
<Semitones> Edwardo, try googling relating to that line -- someone else may have had the same problem, and already found a fix
<SpaceGhostC2C> Edwardo: it might've gotten blacklisted for your system, but can you confirm if wireless is working?
<hayden> how do i decide which drivers get installed while installing ubuntu? (i probably don't know what im talking about)
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: sudo apt-cache search playstation
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: can you revert the setting that made you unable to connect at all (go back to dhcp) and then before you try to connect again,, you can open a text console (KDE/Gnome Menu  >Accessories > terminal) you can type iwevent into that screen that will open and should show some information as to whats happening as you connect
<Edwardo> SpaceGhostC2C: i can't
<SpaceGhostC2C> hayden: use gksudo jockey-gtk
<Semitones> SpaceGhostC2C, why would the broadcom drivers be blacklisted?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Semitones: look. It says it is.
<gavintlgold> brjann, well unfortunately I'm still in the same boat. I'll continue to look through that bug report to see if there are any more ideas
<Semitones> SpaceGhostC2C, no, I see that it is, I'm just saying why would the system do that
<hayden> SpaceGhostC2C: sorry, but i have no idea what that is
<SpaceGhostC2C> Semitones: no idea
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: Yes, I can :)
<supermatt1000> SpaceGhostC2C it just came up with the psx emulator thats in the software center
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: cool =>
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: Should I wait for it to surrender, or should I stop the monotony?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hayden: press ALT+F2 then type gksudo jockey-gtk but only after you've booted into ubuntu. Not in the installer.
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: stop whatever its doing as its not working anyway i guess =)
<brjann> gavintlgold: bummer, sorry to hear that. at the very worst you could try the lucid beta, since they mention that problem should be fixed there
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: It stopped of its own, let me paste the results. One moment
<Semitones> because if b43 and b43legacy drivers are the correct drivers for his card, wireless might already be working. if not, he could try unblacklisting bcm43xx maybe
<hayden> SpaceGhostC2C: ok, so there is nothing that i forgot to do before the installation that caused that problem
<gavintlgold> brjann, hold up, one of the packages may have not upgraded for some reason
<gavintlgold> brjann, gonna check again ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: hayden shouldn't be.
<brjann> gavintlgold: hehe, okay :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: http://www.epsxe.com/download.php
<SolarisBoy> ok
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394534/
<afrodeity> anyone around?
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: ok not much there other than not connecting at all however it looks that the disconnection is not IP based as in its not successfully connecting to a wireless network, had you tried to power cycle the router or any other measure like this yet?
<afrodeity> problem - metacity-common post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I have not tried anything of the sort yet. I can do that momentariliy though. I'll be back in a moment.
<gwinbee> how do I check if wget is connecting via a proxy or not?
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: one second. Do you see other networks that yours?
<gwinbee> i've added the proxy to /etc/environment, but I'd like to be sure it actually is working.
<pfifo> gwinbee, try downloading one of those "Whats my IP Address" sites with wget and look at the page it fetches
<gwinbee> k
<Secularjoe> Anyone have a second to help me figure out whats going on with my trac server?
<gavintlgold> brjann, heh, well input works now but the whole menu is completely garbled beyond belief. I blame a *different* bug that'll likely be fixed soon in a near release
<gwinbee> pfifo: yep, it isn't working right. thanks.
<gavintlgold> brjann, I guess you could call it progress.
<brjann> gavintlgold: haha, baby steps :) sorry it wasn't a one-click fix, though
<pfifo> gwinbee, i beleive running it like this is what you want `HTTP_PROXY=12.34.56.78 wget 'http://www.google.com'`
<harisund> Does anyone know how apt-get auto remove works? I want it to --purge, not just remove .. does autoremove do this? There are tons of packages that autormeove says can be removed, but I want them purged, not like some Windows registry thing
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I'm assuming you didn't catch any of my messages as it seems I was disconnected, however a factory default restoration has allowed my laptop to connect quite satisfactorily. I'm hoping it won't decide to sleep after each connection though.
<gavintlgold> brjann, I probably caught the edgers repo on a bad day. Would be good if I could find a relatively stable deb that was *less* up to date
<gwinbee> pfifo: is there a way to set wget to always use the proxy by default?
<gwinbee> (and apt-get and aptitude, ideally)
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: i suspected something may have been wrong on the router, wow that was fast for a factory reset ;>
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: I'm a ninja
<pfifo> gwinbee, there is also an option in wget to --http-proxy'12.34.56.78, and there is also /etc/wget.conf
<SolarisBoy> lol
<brjann> gavintlgold: looks like that's that the ubuntu-x-swat ppa does. ever use ppa-purge?
<Edwardo> hypa7ia:
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge-autoremoved
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: pastebin me the contents of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<harisund> SpaceGhostC2C: sweet man thanks so much
<gwinbee> pfifo: I see. and what exactly should i put in wget.conf to define the proxy and have it permanently be on?
<gavintlgold> brjann, nope
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: anytime friend.
<sqwertle> Why is all traffic related to lynx directed to #ubuntu+1, there doesn't seem to be an incredible gap between the help requested for it, and the help provided by this channel.
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: you should take a look at iwevent and logs on a successful run it helps you get a baseline of what is right.. so next time you look at logs you may be more keen to whats wrong ;>
<harisund> SpaceGhostC2C: man page of apt-get doesn't say it? Where did you find that from?
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: I knew it.
<pfifo> gwinbee, youll have to ask google or man wget, I dont know off the top of my head
<gwinbee> pfifo: k. thanks for your help.
<sqwertle> SolarisBoy: Will do. I'm still rather new to Linux, but so far my problems have resulted in nothing but learning.
<SolarisBoy> sqwertle: indeed
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: you'd need a invitation to my mind, and even *i* don't get one most of the time. Glad I could help though.
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: Sometimes it's better to use info then man, for akward reasons
<harisund> SpaceGhostC2C: E: Command line option --purge-autoremoved is not understood
<brjann> gavintlgold: it's a nice utility for completely ridding your system of a PPA and reverting back to the lastest packages from the official repositories: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: are you still there?
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: let me see if I can re-locate the correct command.
<Semitones> sqwertle, ideally, people who install lucid lynx should be somewhat familliar with ubuntu, as it's not stable yet, and should know when to ask in here and when to ask in +1
<Edwardo> hypa7ia: http://dpaste.com/171456/
<brjann> gavintlgold: might be worth a shot to purge xorg-edgers and try ubuntu-x-swat instead?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hypa7ia: I might suggest asking to pm him. He didn't seem to like the traffic of #ubuntu.
<gavintlgold> brjann, i'm on it :) thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> hypa7ia: asking first thought :P
<SolarisBoy> brjann: is it safe?
<SpaceGhostC2C> harisund: one second, let me look. one sec.
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: Who doesn't seem to like the traffic? o_O
<askhader> SolarisBoy: Safer than sex
<askhader> SolarisBoy: though lovers lost, love shall not
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: doesn't matter.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | askhader
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: hmm, i didn't realize there ere more files in there.  also, have you tried the STA driver as well?
<ubottu> askhader: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blbrown> I saw a cool tool on reddit that would show memory usage, etc on the desktop.  Anyone seen this before.
<Edwardo> the what ?
<SolarisBoy> askhader: nice
<askhader> SpaceGhostC2C: Stay on topic please
<Semitones> I didn't like the traffic when I was new. Friggin scary. takes some getting used to
<Edwardo> woh woh woh
<SpaceGhostC2C> askhader: you too :)
<Edwardo> hypa7ia, the STA driver is the one i'm trying to install
<brjann> SolarisBoy: ppa-purge? i believe so, i've used it a few dozen times. i imagine things could get squirrely if you killed it mid-purge
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: sabdfl? :/ Whatever anyway
<Edwardo> when i get the eror
<sqwertle> Semitones: While that would be expected, there are still quite a few users who are using Lynx that are not entirely familiar with Ubuntu. The majority of the questions they are asking are questions that could be resolved the same way (and can occur) on both 9.10 and 10.04. Wouldn't directing all Lynx traffic to #Ubuntu+1 add stress to those that can't get help here?
<askhader> Edwardo: sudo-apt get install broadcom-sta
<sun> waaron,
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: oh, i thought you were trying to install b43
<SolarisBoy> brjann: yea thats always though =), i think ill install it
<sun> could you tell me how to use 'man' command to find help infomation?
<Edwardo> B43 = already installed
<Edwardo> but i still can't wifi connect
<SolarisBoy> sun: man <command>
<askhader> Edwardo: That's your first probem
<askhader> problem
<harisund> Any luck SpaceGhostC2C ? It's probably something like --purge-autoremoved but not exactly that
<SpaceGhostC2C> sqwertle: do you mean Linux? Lynx is a CLI web browser.
<askhader> b42 conflicts with broadcom-sta
<afrodeity> Is there a way to list ppa and to clean up redundancies?
<askhader> b43, rather
<Edwardo> what?
<sqwertle> SpaceGhostC2C: Lucid Lynx*
<Edwardo> ..oh my lord..
<Edwardo> SO what am i supposed to do?
<brjann> SolarisBoy: it's a nice utility, saves a lot of hunting for the right package to downgrade to, especially if it's a big ppa (like the bleeding-edge ifuse one)
<askhader> Edwardo: Depends what you are trying to achieve.
<Edwardo> wifi connectivity
<SolarisBoy> sun: the document will open in youy systems pager (less or more) you can use up,down,right,left to scroll the text and you can type 'q' to quit
<askhader> Edwardo: Discover the identity of your wireless card first.
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: have a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347483
<SolarisBoy> brjann: yep thats why im like thats pretty cool =)
<Semitones> sqwertle, I think so -- general questions should still be asked here, but a lot of times things are broken in lucid that would ordinarily work, and it's hard to sort out which is which. But yes, I don't think people should be automatically forwarded
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Hm, so man uses less? Interesting.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sqwertle: ah. I'll have to watch for that.
<hypa7ia> askhader: you're a bit late to the game here.  Edwardo is using a broadcom 4312
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: man uses what your $PAGER is set to on your system
<sun> SolarisBoy, thanks!!
<askhader> hypa7ia: There are three revisions of that card.
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Let me try to set that to more...
<askhader> One of which is not supported by the driver that supports the other two
<sqwertle> Semitones: Ah, ok. I wasn't sure I was the only one thinking that.
<hypa7ia> askhader: oh, good to know
<askhader> anyhow
<askhader> starcraft time
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Set that to "more", it still uses less it seems
<sqwertle> Is there a common place to document errors/fixes for specific hardware/distros that is easily accessible to anyone searching?
<askhader> bugzilla
<askhader> for the respective distro/hardware/project
<sqwertle> askhader: thanks.
<hypa7ia> or launchpad for ubuntu :)
<Semitones> askhader, another piece to the puzzle is Edwardo's card worked in the live cd where (presumably) restricted drivers were enabled
<Semitones> since you seem to know a bit about broadcom
<askhader> Semitones: Ubuntu should offer broadcom-sta in the drivers utility by default.
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: ubuntu us weird sometimes with things like that
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: read this though 'man 1 intro'
<askhader> If it doesn't the official website has very easy to follow instructions
<askhader> As in, the official broadcom-sta page
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Read that already, someday
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: where did you set it at?
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: i need to sleep now, but it seems that other folks in here are on the case.  if you're still fighting it tomorrow, feel free to /msg me and i'll see if i can help
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: ran that in gnome-terminal: "let PAGER='more'"
<rfa_> is alternate dvd same as live cd?
 * askhader goes to play starcraft
<SpaceGhostC2C> rfa_: no
<askhader> Edwardo: google: broadcom-sta
<hypa7ia> Edwardo: also, if you end up not being able to get it working let me know and i can recommend a cheap USB wifi card that will work for sure :)
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: try export PAGER=more
<rfa_> SpaceGhostC2C so i can't try system without installing it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: that isn't permanent.
<SpaceGhostC2C> rfa_: not with the alternate cd
<sqwertle> theadmin: the alternate cd is a low graphics text based install from what I've gathered. The livecd has a graphical install.
<sun> SolarisBoy, do you know how to print all frequent used commands? for example, ls, cd cp, mkdir, etc
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: well if its in his profile and its sourced it would be
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: What on earth is "export"
<rfa_> SpaceGhostC2C thanks ;)
<gavintlgold> brjann, ah well, I guess it wasn't up to date enough ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> faron: no worries
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: let is not how to set a environment variable
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: man export
<theadmin> sqwertle: I didn't ask that
<brjann> gavintlgold: can't get a break, eh?
<sqwertle> theadmin: Oh dear, I'm sorry. It appears that was rfa_
<gavintlgold> brjann, I suppose I'll have to wait for lucid for this one, or get it earlier.
<SolarisBoy> sun: man 1 intro
<gavintlgold> brjann, yeah, I either have input with garbled menu, or a perfect menu with no input
<SolarisBoy> sun: you can read up on using man there as well
<SpaceGhostC2C> gavintlgold: such is the price of bleeding edge software.
<brjann> gavintlgold: oh well. we tried.
<gavintlgold> brjann, guess I'll just have to revert to standard ol' ubuntu panels
<gavintlgold> or, GNOME to be precise
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: let is for mathematical operations afaik
<faron>  man 1 intro
<faron> ?
<sun> SolarisBoy, 'man intro' is ok, why 'man 1 intro' ?
<SolarisBoy> 'man 1 intro' <--if you type it is a man page
<Semitones> askhader, the wifi documentation could use some updating -- if there's anything you could add to the wiki that would be awesome
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: I didn't say anything about let.
<theadmin> faron: man synopsis: man SECTION COMMAND
<erorrs> i have installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu 9.10 but cant get kdesktop widgets working
<theadmin> sun: Same as to faron
<SpaceGhostC2C> sun: man 1 intro is a specific page.
<erorrs> i have installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu 9.10 but cant get kdesktop widgets working
<theadmin> erorrs: Do not repeat. It works for me, i dunno :/
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: i didn't say you did i was saying what i knew.. i guess it needed a ?
<faron> solarisboy what the heck is this ?? I don't know what this is but you're makin too much noise on my pc
<ae86-drifter> is there a way to create a "pointer" from one folder to another?
<theadmin> erorrs: They will only work in KDE however (you have to select that when you log in)
<ae86-drifter> like a virtual folder?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: I don't even know what you're getting at.
<brjann> gavintlgold: here's hoping the lucid release will solve your woes. if not, we'll be here :)
<SolarisBoy> hmm ok
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: A link?
<sun> Oh, I see! thanks!
<magedragon25> so is this a good place to ask questions to learn some stuff? Just wanna know for future use....
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: ln -s '/path/to/target/folder' linkname
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: dont set system variables with "let" use export
<theadmin> SolarisBoy: Will know, thanks
<ae86-drifter> theadmin, would that be still in place after a reboot?
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: Yep
<ae86-drifter> theadmin, so would the "linkname" be the source folder?
<SpaceGhostC2C> magedragon25: yes it is. And it is generally only for support questions and not talk. If you want to just chat, try #ubuntu-fftopic
<SolarisBoy> faron: what are you talking about?
<magedragon25> thanx
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: Uh, no. I meant to say this: ln -s 'path/to/source' linkname. Linkname is generally the name of the, how you called it, virtual folder
<gavintlgold> brjann, actually.... it looks like I didn't even upgrade the right package. It's not packaged for a given ubuntu version, so the repo ignored it...
<ae86-drifter> theadmin, so could i just simply put the path to the "virtual folder"
<gavintlgold> brjann, a manual synaptic version install may fix this. I'm not giving up yet :D
<tiki> I want to be able to see hidden wireless networks. What do it do?
<brjann> gavintlgold: never give up! :)
<subham> hello every body does any body knows how much electricity does hp mini uses during an normal uses .. thanks in advance
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: Ugh. Give me the path to the real folder, and path where you want the virtual one, and i'll give ya the command
<SpaceGhostC2C> tiki: you can't, hence the "hidden" part.
<gavintlgold> brjann, yes the ubuntu debugging mantra
<subham> hello every body does any body knows how much electricity does hp mini uses during an normal uses in an hours.. thanks in advance
<tiki> spaceghostc2c: I can do it on mac and windows though.
<SpaceGhostC2C> subham: ask in #hardware.
<Fudge> hi, looking for some tweak guides to speeding up gnome on ubuntu, anyone know of any howto's?
<ae86-drifter> theadmin: ln -s '/media/exthdd/movies' '/var/www/movies'
<theadmin> !ot | subham
<ubottu> subham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> gavintlgold: What problem are you having?
<theadmin> ae86-drifter: Looks right
<SpaceGhostC2C> subham: is this a ubuntu question?
<gavintlgold> Jordan_U, UNR netbook-launcher is not getting input. It's an intel driver bug, we've established
<gavintlgold> Jordan_U, from the mouse, that is
<ae86-drifter> theadmin cool thanks, i tried using fstab but that didnt work... i had the source folder path in place of the device path
<gavintlgold> Jordan_U, I'm trying to install more-recent packages to see if that will fix the bug
<Jordan_U> gavintlgold: Is it an already reported bug?
<puser> hello, when I try in gnome to open volume control from the pannel, it says:
<gavintlgold> Jordan_U, yes, it's apparently fixed in Lucid
<puser> Can't start volume control: error in child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<Jordan_U> gavintlgold: Mind linking?
<gavintlgold> Jordan_U, https://bugs.launchpad.net/nubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/368394
<tiki> Is there such a thing as a GUI for Kismet?
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<pfifo> puser, perhaps just use 'alsamixer' at a command prompt?
<puser> I checked in Synaptic, gnome-volume-control is installed
<meowbuntu> hi is there a way to restart xserver or do i need to log out and in again
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: try my solution and let me know.
<gavintlgold> Jordan_U, right now I'm trying to use the x-swat repos to get a more updated driver version
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: open a terminal service gdm restart
<gwinbee> pfifo: one more question, and it's probably going to be a somewhat annoying one.
<pfifo> !ask | gwinbee
<ubottu> gwinbee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gwinbee> pfifo: this: http://danbooru-v7sh-grabber.googlecode.com/svn/branches/release-0.10/grab.sh is supposed to be using wget. wget without any options will use the proxy. shoud I safely assume that this script will do the same?
<puser> SpaceGhostC2C:
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: what?
<puser> puser@chks:~$ /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<puser>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                         * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1541: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied'...                                                                               [fail]
<puser>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ]
<gwinbee> pfifo: (also, sorry about asking to ask a question)
<FloodBot3> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !paste | puser
<ubottu> puser: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SolarisBoy> you might want to sudo that command puser
<ame> hola
<ame> quien eres
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: he did, there are extranneous processes locking up the sound restart
<ame> pero como te llamas
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es | ame
<ubottu> ame: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<puser> !paste | puser
<ubottu> puser, please see my private message
<bazhang> ame, english here /join #ubuntu-es
<SolarisBoy> i dont see sudo
<SolarisBoy> 'puser@chks:~$ /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<magedragon25> puser: what is the problem your having and your hardware, if you don't mind me asking.....
<nnn> asdsad
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: ot > nnn
<ubottu> nnn, please see my private message
<jasonmchristos> how do i save a text file as a script?
<SolarisBoy> jasonmchristos: what type of script is it?
<jasonmchristos> just a list of commands
<SpaceGhostC2C> jasonmchristos: linux isn't dependent on filetypes. Save the text as whatever you wish then run chdmod +x on it.
<Slart> jasonmchristos: usually you just make it executable.. either by right clicking on it and selecting the appropriate box or using chmod
<SolarisBoy> jasonmchristos: sh or bash i presume?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jasonmchristos: do you have a shabang line?
<puser>  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jasonmchristos> no just a bunch of command line commands
<puser> gives me:
<puser>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                         * warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1541: Cannot open
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: there are extranneous processes, I'm looking how to kill them real quick
<puser>  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied'...                                                                               [fail]
<SpaceGhostC2C> !paste > puser
<ubottu> puser, please see my private message
<puser>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ]
<SolarisBoy> add #! /bin/sh or #! /bin/bash on top save it
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: thank you
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: what did I do?
<SolarisBoy> tell him to use sudo
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: I did originally. He must have failed to see it and copypasta it
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: right
<puser> megadragon25: I know that the sound is working and the mike, but when I try to open volume control it gives me an error
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: occasionally sometimes the script doesn't end processes that lock up sound.
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: yes i've seen that before as well
<orb01> hey, I have Kubuntu 9.10 and every time I start aptitude it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop, which doesn't seem like a great idea. What do I do?
<tiki> crumbling
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: so you have to manually kill them.
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: indeed
<gwinbee> anybody else know if a bash or sh script that uses wget will automatically use a proxy, assuming that wget without any options would behave as such?
<SpaceGhostC2C> gwinbee: it will use what your system has configured.
<gwinbee> I can't imagine why it wouldn't but due to the nature of the script, I don't know how to check either.
<gwinbee> SpaceGhostC2C: ok, thank you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> gwinbee: no worries friend.
<Slart> orb01: check if it wants to just remove the small package kubuntu-desktop (which should be a couple of kilobytes).. or all the kubuntu related packages such as kate, koffice and so on
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: would move .asound out of the users ~  directory and then restart alsa-utils do anything there?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: doubtable. I'd try it though.
<Slart> orb01: the kubuntu-desktop package is just a meta package.. ie it doesn't contain anything in itself.. it just depends on and drags in other packages.. those other packages are what you really want
<magedragon25> I may have the same prob as puser....I have an hp pavillion dv6z with 9.10. I had to install backports to get sound working. Now i have sound coming out of headphones and speakers...i can adjust using alsamixer at the cli....I want to find another fix for it.
<pfifo> gwinbee, that shell script uses its on config file, perhaps it over rides what you set. It also allows wget, fetch and curl. I would run the program like this and see what happens 'HTTP_PROXY=12.34.56.78 ./grab.sh' and if that dosent work I would look at the config file. I can tell right away the sript dosent have any proxy settings since searching for 'proxy' returns no result. If all else fails you can modify line 68 to read 'l_downloader="HT
<pfifo> TP_PROXY=12.34.56.78 wget";'
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pfifo> gwinbee, you may also be intrested in FTP_PROXY
<orb01> Slart: it seems to want to update kubuntu-artwork-usplash, kubuntu-default-settings, libcairo2, libgd2-noxpm, libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 and libgtk2.0-common, but it fails every time, and only sometimes wants to remove the metapackage.
<pfifo> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks
<gwinbee> pfifo: nah, just need the HTTP_PROXY to the best of my knowledge. also, thank you very much for taking the time to actually look at that script. I didn't expect that.
<puser> SpaceGhostC2C: ok, with using sudo, nothing failed, everything got [ok], but the volume control from the panel applet still gives me the same error, but it opes, and did open the main volume.
<SpaceGhostC2C> pfifo: thank the bot.
<Slart> orb01: well.. removing just the meta package isn't a problem.. you'll still have all the real packages and you can reinstall the kubuntu-desktop package again if you want
<pfifo> ubottu, thanks, what about my milk?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> pfifo: you're welcome though. But the bot had the cookies.
<orb01> Slart: the error it gives it Invalid archive signature after a Prior errors apply to the packages it wants to update.
<puser> megedragon25: I have HP Pavillion dv6000 with Ubuntu 9.04, but in 8.10 it was working.
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: What was the error again and what machien are you running this on?
<SolarisBoy> puser: just for kicks have you upgraded or fresh installed ubuntu and run into this issue?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: good question.
<ralph__> anyone know what I should do if my gpu i just bought didn't come with linux drivers?
<Slart> ralph__: what gpu is it?
<giacomo_c1> i keep getting this error when trying to run a synaptic update:
<giacomo_c1> files list file for package `libapm1' contains empty filename
<ralph__> radeon HD5670
<Slart> !ati | ralph__ , tried this?
<ubottu> ralph__ , tried this?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpaceGhostC2C> ralph__: that's youre video card, not necessarily the gpu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/youre/your/
<ralph__> thanks, i'll try there.  yeah my bad use of terminology :P
<meowbuntu> hi is there a one command that i can run to quit all processes running except the system ones
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: killall -u <username>
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: might need some sudo.
<Jordan_U> meowbuntu: Why?
<puser> SpaceGhostC2C: Can't start volume control: Error in child process execution "gnoome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
<puser> Ubuntu 9.04 i386; HP Pavillion dv6000
<magedragon25> oh yeah..mine is 64bit
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-control --reinstall
<puser> SolarisBoy: I installed 8.10, it was working. Stopped working after an upgradt to 9.04
<SolarisBoy> puser: interesting
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: not at all surprising though.
<SolarisBoy> puser: have you run updates from the repos?
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: nope
<pfifo> puser, what happens if you got the terminal and specifically run 'gnome-volume-control'?
<snoopy> Hello friends!
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: gksudo > pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<SpaceGhostC2C> pfifo: unless you intended to get some debug info. in that case @lart me
<Guest68271> hm
<pfifo> SpaceGhostC2C, what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: did that do what you needed?
<Guest68271> How can i view someones cam on yahoo?
<meowbuntu> sorry but sudo killall -u (username) called essentual gnome processes
<gwinbee> pfifo: there seems to be no mention of a proxy, OR wget in the config file. safe to assume it's doing the same thing that wget would do normally?
<meowbuntu> called = killed
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: killing all processes owned by a user does that :)
<pfifo> SpaceGhostC2C, 'gnome-volume-control' dosent need root, atleast I ran it without sudo just fine from command prompt
<meowbuntu> SpaceGhostC2C, no
<puser> SolarisBoy: it stopped working after I upgraded to 9.04, did all of the updates from the repos. My internet is slow. Took 3 days to do that. I checked now, no more updates are available. After updates, still doesn't work.
<meowbuntu> i want to kill any extra apps running that may be in background
<KruyKaze> is there a way to get rid of the volume icon?
<SpaceGhostC2C> pfifo: gksu -u <username> gnome-volume-control
<SolarisBoy> puser: try what pfifo said and type gnome-volume-control in a terminal
<meowbuntu> KruyKaze, right click on it and remove
<gwinbee> pfifo: (or fetch, or curl, for that matter. I'm just about certain it is in fact using wget.)
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: like what? Most sleeping processes don't really hurt much
<giacomo_c1> everytime I try to run an apt-get upgrade, i get an error:  http://pastebin.com/bK3jEZBr
<KruyKaze> meowbuntu, doesn't work
<giacomo_c1> does anyone know what that means or how to possibly fix it?
<KruyKaze> meowbuntu, no remove option
<meowbuntu> well atm when i first boot os the cpu is maxed out. could that be cause i been on my comp too long
<pfifo> gwinbee, curl and wget both respect the enviromental variable http_proxy. if you can say for sure that the script is not using a proxy, edit line 68, I know wget uhas a switch to use a proxy in addition to the envvar
<meowbuntu> KruyKaze, what options are there
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: if it's at boot and then doesn't settle, you have a problem, if it settles, then you're okay.
<KruyKaze> meowbuntu, sound options and mute
<KruyKaze> sound prefs*
<SpaceGhostC2C> KruyKaze: no 'unlock' check box?
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: what is maxing out the cpu? are you able to try top or htop?
<pfifo> SpaceGhostC2C, puser, You dont need super user privileges to run that, im just looking to make sure the program exists and you can run it
<KruyKaze> on the icon itself no
<meowbuntu> not sure think it is a hot cpu that does it
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: meowbuntu said it was at boot
<meowbuntu> ^ SolarisBoy
<puser> SpaceGhostC2C: strange, after running:
<puser> sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-control --reinstall
<puser> I get:
<puser> Can't find package gnome-volume-control
<puser> I just noticed, I have gnome-volume-control-pulse, but no gnome-volume-control in Synaptic
<SpaceGhostC2C> pfifo: whereis <program>
<zonric> #quit
<tullingen> zonric, you don't have 'basics::quit::quit' permissions here
<meowbuntu> this usually happens after running for a long time adn when i reboot sometimes it fixes othertimes not
<meowbuntu> my therory is that it may be my computer cant handle being in use for too long
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: do you have a bunch of extra apps running? Or a million tabs in FF or chromium?
<meowbuntu> nothing just xchat atm
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: whats at boot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: what meowbuntu said. 100% cpu usage.
<SolarisBoy> how did we deduce this at boot time?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: I said if it persists there may be a problem.
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: it's what s/he said.
<gwinbee> pfifo: added. that change to line 68 only affects curl, correct?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: you're free to scroll back.,
<meowbuntu> itds jumping between 75 - 100 yes
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: no i read correctly the first time
<meowbuntu> btw i never see swap in use
<pfifo> gwinbee, no, it only affects wget
<puser> pfifo: it says that gnome-volume-control is not installed.
<puser> OK, I will try to install it say the result
<SolarisBoy> s/meowbuntu/SpaceGhostC2C/
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: what processor do you have?
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, its runnung 75-100% on average atm
<pfifo> puser, were on the right path, it cant run it if its not installed, thats for sure
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: what processor is this on?
<meowbuntu> CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium 4 (UP) cache 512 KB flags (sse2) clocked at 1835.906 MHz
<meowbuntu> with 768mbram
<gwinbee> pfifo: I can't help but feel that I did this wrong, then. I apologize for my noobishness. http://pastebin.com/6hC5rewX
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser do whereis gnome-volume-control
<pfifo> puser, install the *-pulse package see if it provides our program
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: what is being started at boot time? meowbuntu are you able to take top or htop to see what is maxing out the cpu?
<pfifo> http://pastebin.com/cfveiJBZ
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: tell him/her to switch to a virtual terminal and login and use htop.
<pfifo> gwinbee, http://pastebin.com/cfveiJBZ
<ralph__> Ok so actually ATI has a linux driver for my graphics card, i feel a little stupid for not even checking before :P
<puser> pfifo: you are right, It's just I thought that I had it installed, but it actually was gnome-volume-control-pulse instead of just gnome-volume control., so, I tell you the result, it's being downloaded from the repo right now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, i can but dont understand it. i really find the xp interface better as its not jumping around all the time
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: you can sort top and will be more readable
<gwinbee> pfifo: If I could, I'd buy you a beer. thanks. again.
<SpaceGhostC2C> gwinbee: you could. technically.
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: when you open top there are certain keys you can press to sort it..like so as per help menu: l,t,m     Toggle Summaries: 'l' load avg; 't' task/cpu stats; 'm' mem info
<pfifo> puser, ok good. if the package your installing has a program named 'gnome-volume-control-pulse' you should be able to use a symlink to get the applet to run it.
<giacomo_c> any time i try to do anything via apt-get, i get this error:  http://pastebin.com/bK3jEZBr
<giacomo_c> can someone help?
<SolarisBoy> this means if type top,, then type l you will have a sort of processes holding highest load on the cpu,, then typing m you can see processes using most memory,, also > or < can sort by column of your choice
<puser> OK, thank you guys!!!!!
<puser> It worked, when I tried to run from the console:
<ralph__> what's the difference between sudo and sh?
<puser> gnome-volume-control
<puser> it suggested installing gnome-media
<puser> I installed it and it works now.
<FloodBot3> puser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> puser: you owe it all to pfifo
<SolarisBoy> ralph__: sh is a command interpreter
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: cookie | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SolarisBoy> ralph__: sudo is a command used for priveledge escalation
<meowbuntu> its ruby maxing things out i think
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: it's a shell.
<puser> pfifo: Thank You!!!
<ralph__> SolarisBoy: thanks!
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: what do shells do?
<meowbuntu> but i need ruby to run one application i need to have
<SolarisBoy> ralph__: did you mean sudo and su ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: lots, not just interpret commands.
<ralph__> nope, i meant sudo and sh :P
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: ok =) got me there
<ralph__> i'm very new to linux
<demonspork> how do I open a second manpage for something? I can read "man crontab" and it is crontab(1), but I can't figure out how to read "man crontab(5)
<SpaceGhostC2C> rait's okay.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ralph__: it's okay
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, i need ruby for netresponsability
<pfifo> giacomo_c, maybe try 'sudo apt-get update'
<ralph__> like i have no idea why your name turns yellow when you're talking to me
<sabat> exit
<SpaceGhostC2C> demonspork: press q then manpage 5 crontab
<ralph__> or why my name has two underscores after it now
<giacomo_c> pfifo, it doesn't change anything if i run update
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: is ruby whats on the top and holding the CPU up? what is netresponsability?
<puser> Now, I just have to figure out one little thing: why my skype is not getting a mic input, only white noise, while in sound recording apps, I got a recording
<pfifo> giacomo_c, 'Need to get 0B/9,572kB of archives.' is quite disturbing to me
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: so this runs in the background and logs internet traffic?
<supermatt1000> help i cant get my game pad wworking in wine it says that one of the buttons are always pushed down
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, its accountability software
<magedragon25> anyone good with flash here??
<giacomo_c> pfifo: i think that's because the packages are already installed, there's some problem with dpkg here
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: right and it runs in the background and logs internet traffic
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone > magedragon25
<ubottu> magedragon25, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: http://sourceforge.net/projects/responsibility/
<bva> puser, do you have skype linked to the audio output eg, is it not muted? You can check in the audio settings last tab button
<giacomo_c> i mean, the packages are downloaded, not installed yet due to the error in dpkg pfifo
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: that link looks like a joke :P
<demonspork> SpaceGhostC2C, thank you very much, I didn't think to put the number first
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: its real
<pfifo> giacomo_c, what dose synaptic do, and the update manager? or are you managing this via ssh?
<SpaceGhostC2C> demonspork: no worries.
<SolarisBoy> =)
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: still funny :)
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: indeed =)
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: i think the issue may be resources vs. a program like that
<giacomo_c> im not using ssh.  synaptic gives me the same exact error, along with the updatemanager.  because it's running the same commands im running from the terminal
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: a P4 right? Yeah.
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, http://www.netresponsibility.com/
<SpaceGhostC2C> giacomo_c: what is the link?
<giacomo_c> http://pastebin.com/bK3jEZBr
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: yep its available on sourceforge as well,, i see what it does,, it sounds like a cpu/memory hog
<pfifo> giacomo_c, perhaps try a 'sudo apt-get clean' and start over
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: is there a config file that you can tweak settings or something?
<meowbuntu> yes but i need it for my family to be protected. i have it set up so i get all dodgy stuff sent to email.
<ralph__> umm....so i just tried going to facebook and now it's all in german?
<Spaztic_One> SpaceGhostC2C: I have been unable to establish a wireless connection while using ubuntu. According to lspci -v | less in the terminal, I have a WMP54G Version 4.5 using chipset BCM4318 [AirForce One 54G] which uses the bcm43xx-fwcutter driver... I do not know what to do from here, could you advise me?
<magedragon25> I have 9.10 64bit. I have both adobe flash components installed thru synaptic. Most flash sites work, but I have to do work on Cisco's website and that is one of the sites my flash doesn't work right
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: meowbuntu is this the sole purpose of that system?
<ralph__> or whatever language this: ile iletişime geçmek için   is
<supermatt1000> help i cant get my game pad wworking in wine it says that one of the buttons are always pushed down
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: you used jockey-gtk?
<meowbuntu> if someone can help me minimise netresponsabilitys usage so i can still run it better i would be gratefull
<psycho_oreos> Spaztic_One, you'll need to manually modprobe b43 driver, or better yet reboot and let ubuntu try to load up b43 as usual
<SpaceGhostC2C> giacomo_c: sudo apt-get -f install
<giacomo_c> pfifo: i just did a clean, reupdated, then tried to upgrade again.  it redownloaded the files, but then couldn't install them due to the problem with dpkg
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: generally people install proxies on a system that will be serving solely as a proxy,, if you expect to do other things you need to provide more resources
<giacomo_c> SpaceGhostC2C: i'll try it
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: show me the line in top for netresponsibility...
<supermatt1000> help i cant get my game pad wworking in wine it says that one of the buttons are always pushed down
<ZykoticK9> how could I find out what device (ie /dev/ttyS1, /dev/cua0, etc) my bluetooth USB adapter uses?
<SpaceGhostC2C> supermatt1000: sounds like a #wine problem
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, usually info would be in via dmesg
<giacomo_c> SpaceGhostC2C: that does nothing,
<Spaztic_One> SpaceGhostC2C: I do not know what any of what you said is, means, or how to do it (as applicable).
<SpaceGhostC2C> giacomo_c: sorry friend.
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, dmesg shows next to nothing.  lsusb will show the device name, but nothing more.
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: i assume it is using a large chunk of your memory and holding up the processor, likely starving other processes which makes the system slow,, possibly if you really need to make this work as is you will think of adding physical resource to the system
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: press ALT+F2 and type gksudo jockey-gtk
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, when was the dongle plugged in? before/during or after bootup?
<ralph__> ex-chat
<magedragon25> I have 9.10 64bit. I have both adobe flash components installed thru synaptic. Most flash sites work, but I have to do work on Cisco's website and that is one of the sites my flash doesn't work right on
<ralph__> exit
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, right now - dmesg only shows "usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3" & "usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" when it's plugged in
<SpaceGhostC2C> magedragon25: there's a bit of problems with flash, it's improving though.
<TxMatt> is firestarter any goood?
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, it might be missing driver/firmware
<magedragon25> thought maybe I could find something....
<SpaceGhostC2C> TxMatt: as it manages iptables, yes. But only as good as the person configuring it.
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: good answer
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, oh it works fine - i just need the info to try and get Wammu working
<duffydack> M friends asus laptops numpad no longer works after an update (he doesnt know what), does anyone what the problem might be?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: I pride myself on my good answers. Thanks for noticing.
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, pastebin your lsusb
<SpaceGhostC2C> duffydack:  a lack of information-sharing
<duffydack> heh
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/394571/
<duffydack> ok, just thought I`d ask... he`s not online and I dont have the laptop...
<SpaceGhostC2C> duffydack: input. Need input </johnney-5>
<SpaceGhostC2C> duffydack: My car is broken at the moment, how would I fix it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> duffydack: trade problems?
<SpaceGhostC2C> :P
<alzamabar> I'm creating a linux-swap partition. Is that a primary partition or an extended partition?
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<SpaceGhostC2C> alzamabar: depends on what you want, I'd use a primary if you have less than 4 other partitions.
<magedragon25> Is there another fix besides running alsamixer in term for sound coming out of headphones and speakers at the same time?
<researcher1> whats the meaning of `Failed to open the display from DISPLAY environmental variable` n how to correct it
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  an extended HOLDS logicals
<Jordan_U> alzamabar: Yes ( it can be either )
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, the version that can't be mentioned in this channel
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  it can be primary or a logical  - Not sure if you can do it with just an 'extended'
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: you can alternatively _not_ use that software.. there are other proxy softwares that are capable of doing that and more which are supported and in repos
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, ah ha, because you don't have support in that channel or?
<SpaceGhostC2C> researcher1: your xserver needs to know where to send the visual stuff and it isn't set.
<Dr_Willis> an extended with no logicals.. would be a primary id think
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, Lucid
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, yeah I've figured that out, but what you've tried their channels with no answer?
<alzamabar> SpaceGhostC2C: Thanks
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, you are using lucid?
<alzamabar> Dr_willis: thanks
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, guilty
<SpaceGhostC2C> alzamabar: anytime friend.
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: that actually looks rather old/unsupported.. and scary it looks like the developer/maintainers dropped support for this in 2007 ?
<alzamabar> Jordan_U: thanks
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, +1 i know (bad ZykoticK9, bad ZykoticK9)
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, the correct channel is #ubuntu+1 for lucid support and discussion
<Jordan_U> alzamabar: You're welcome
<magedragon25> Is there another fix besides running alsamixer in term for sound coming out of headphones and speakers at the same time?
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, have you actually given it a go with karmic or jackalope instead of heading towards lucid?
<sine`> whats the command for disk info
<SolarisBoy> sine`: fdisk
<ZykoticK9> psycho_oreos, it's all good man, thanks for trying :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: what sort of info?
<pfifo> sine`, what are you looking for?
<sine`> i want to know how much hd space etc
<psycho_oreos> ZykoticK9, k
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: partition sizes, or free space?
<sine`> i cant remember it
<sine`> just my drives and free space
<SolarisBoy> sine`: ahh file system info,, df
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: du -h /
<sine`> thats it!
<psycho_oreos> sine`, fdisk -l or df -h
<pfifo> sine`, `df -h`
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, no its still activily supported. the origional creator handed the project on to others who still maintain it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: df -h
<meowbuntu> here is the origional forum.
<meowbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8959359
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: i see .. well there are other choices which may work better for you,, squid possibly?
<sine`> ok how do i format my usb drive that is /dev/sdb1
<psycho_oreos> df -h will only show info on mounted partitions though
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: more configurable even
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: there are lots of ways.
<sine`> i want it NTFS to take some files from my windows partition
<sine`> quick NTFS
<psycho_oreos> sine`, mkfs.ntfs --help
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: you could use a GUI programs.
<psycho_oreos> like qtparted/gparted
<meowbuntu> here is the new site maintained by the new people http://www.netresponsibility.com/ <- see when this was created
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: you could use a few CLI ones. I prefer cfdisk
<sine`> no i want a command line for it ive flirted with linux over the years and i just need refreshing
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, are you sure they work similar
<sine`> ill use mkfs
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: I prefer cfdisk, try that. do sudo cfdisk /dev/<devicenode>
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: this is doing nothing more than logging website that you 'flagged' ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: okay. Have fun!
<meowbuntu> the best application i have found is xxxchurch (x3watch) but that is only a ubuntu application adn installed in wine will not log the ubuntu os
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: what is meowbuntu trying to do and dear goodness why perl or whatever they have running?
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, and sending them to my friend
<meowbuntu> so i am kept accountable
<magedragon25> Is there another fix besides running alsamixer in term for sound coming out of headphones and speakers at the same time?
<Spaztic_One> SpaceGhostC2C: No dice. Doing so brought up a window that said that there were no proprietary drivers present.
<alesito> hola
<gwinbee> pfifo: not sure how, but those changes broke something.
<alesito> quien eres?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | alesito
<ubottu> alesito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: looks like he is trying to log web requests sent from that PC using that s/w
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: es | alesito
<ubottu> alesito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gwinbee> pfifo: danbooru_grabber_query_result: No such file or directory
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: it is a daemon that monitors the box for web requests and does reports and all type of other things and sends mails etc etc
<stuart_> how do i remove the username list at login?
<stuart_> i dont' want people to see the 'options' they can login as
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: why not just use squid? It's highly configurable.
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: thats exactly what i said
<stuart_> i prefer it to be just a Username: Password: screen
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: I like you. You're a cool person.
<SolarisBoy> ;> ditto
<erorrs> i am having a kde-crash issue in kubuntu 9.10
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, squid is not goiong to do what netresponsability dies different app altogether
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: yes it will and more
<SpaceGhostC2C> stuart_: System>Administration>Login Screen
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, so how can i set it up to send reports to my friend then
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: what are you doing exactly? What do you want from the setup?
<erorrs> i am havin kde-crash in kubuntu 9.10
<brjann> stuart_: open up a terminal and run this:     sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<stuart_> SpaceGhostC2C: that only gives me the option to let me choose who will log in, or log in instantly. i want it to have no userlist
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: record all sites and send them a daily digest.
<stuart_> brjann: k will do
<SpaceGhostC2C> stuart_: look in gconf
<erorrs> any help kde-crash in kubuntu 9.10
<erorrs> any help kde-crash in kubuntu 9.10
<erorrs> any help kde-crash in kubuntu 9.10
<FloodBot3> erorrs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brjann> SpaceGhostC2C: it's actually in the gdm user's gconf, which makes it a bit harder to get to
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: thats part of the configuration,, squid is likely going to call on you mail client to send mails and provide options for configuring a mail address and on what events you need to send mail
<stuart_> wth is a kde crash
<pfifo> gwinbee, I dont really know what that scrip dose, and its too big for me to just rewrite. What is it your tring todo anyway?
<SpaceGhostC2C> stuart_: dont' bother.
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: trust me squid is way suited for this task,, additionally you will get updates naturally from this, it is supported by a WAY huger community,, it is well known working software,, and if im not mistaken its not a resource hog
<meowbuntu> SpaceGhostC2C, i am using this ap[plication http://www.netresponsibility.com/   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550287
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: squid can do a lot, a single idea I have now is to send a daily digest of visited sited to your friend.
<meowbuntu> SpaceGhostC2C, it uses ruby and hogs between 75-100% of memory
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: the applications isn't the reason or rationale, what do you want to have accomplished?
<gwinbee> pfifo: s'ok, I've stumbled across someone who knows more about that script specifically.
<Spaztic_One> SpaceGhostC2C: Any other ideas in regards to my wireless issue?
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: its likely written and depends on ruby modules.. thats it
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: ruby is not the issue that program is
<SpaceGhostC2C> Spaztic_One: get your drivers and modprobe them in. I can't say how.
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: SolarisBoy moving from that. what is the need that the program fills, so we can possibly suggest a different solution?
<sine`> ok when trying to format the usb drive with mkfs.vfat it said i cant because its mounted, so i umount and then do df and i cant see it so how can i see drives that are unmounted please
<meowbuntu> netresponsability only sends the sites that are considdered dodgy baised on keywords etc
<sine`> i should have googled dont worry !
<meowbuntu> ok i am going to try squid
<zongo> Hi I have a 3G usb modem from zoom model 4595 and its not recognized as a serial modem. Is there any chance for me to make it work ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: you need to use the /dev/<devicenode>
<zongo> it has no linux driver
<meowbuntu> sine`, unmount and use gparted its better
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: so you want a website blocker? Do you know the sites? You can also use your hosts file to do that.
<sine`> no i want to learn command line !
<fuge> Hi! My tv card can not find any channel. the os is xubuntu and the previous version it was working
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: then use the /dev/<devicenode>
<meowbuntu> zongo, it should not need drivers thats the beauty of linux
<sine`> I did
<sine`> nkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: with sudo?
<sine`> yea
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: and den?
<zongo> meowbuntu: well when it is not recognized as a serial modem what do you do ?
<afrodeity> metacity-common post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: he also gets mails from that s/w ... meowbuntu SpaceGhostC2C is correct dodgy sites can be sent to 127.0.0.1 making them inaccesible so long as the user isn't bypassing the host file i believe
<meowbuntu> no net responsability does not blok websits it moniters the internet usage looking for sites it thiks are dodgy baised on critera and then sends them to my friend
<SpaceGhostC2C> zongo: pray. google and pray. :)
<psycho_oreos> lol
<zongo> i have done google :)
<sine`> sine@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<sine`> mkfs.vfat 3.0.3 (18 May 2009)
<sine`> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: you can also use iptables.
<zongo> and pray --> not since i was 6
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: unmount it then.
<sine`> i did but then i cant see it in df and i wondered..... how do you see unmounted drive in linux
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: correct,, you can also use iptables & squid together for that matter =)
<sine`> just out of curiosety
<psycho_oreos> probably the most easiest way out is to purchase a 3G capable router that will handle your 3G device
<sine`> curiousity
<sine`> WHATEVA
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: if you're gonna format it, why look at it?
<sine`> i cant spell
<psycho_oreos> sine`,  it needs to be mounted first
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: and hosts
<meowbuntu> zoom plug it in then boot os does it not pick it up
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: *has* to be unmounted.
<sine`> im trying to work out how it works. Im in command line and say my system doesnt AUTO mount usb drives how does an admin see whats connected
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: adblock plus as well,, additionally lots of new routers allow you to do minimal url blocking
<SolarisBoy> which suffices for the home user
<psycho_oreos> sine`, for block devices its usually via mount
<sine`> ok
<sine`> cool
<meowbuntu> zoom is this what you need http://www.techsupportforum.com/networking-forum/modems-cable-dsl-satellite/208758-zoom-56k-usb-modem-ubuntu.html
<sine`> thats alli wanted to know
<meowbuntu> zongo,  is this what you need http://www.techsupportforum.com/networking-forum/modems-cable-dsl-satellite/208758-zoom-56k-usb-modem-ubuntu.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: but adblock is for ads not sites, it's a helper for sure.
<meowbuntu> zongo,  plug it in then boot os does it not pick it up
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: true
<zongo> yes it is mounting but not as a serial modem
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: lspci | less
<sine`> its done
<SpaceGhostC2C> sine`: that lets you see what hardware is in the machine.
<sine`> ah yea i remember that one thanks
<psycho_oreos> meowbuntu, zongo has a zoom 3G modem not a 56K modem
<sine`> i need a little pad to write down these important ones till i remember them
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, ok i am going to try squid.
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: let us know if you need help.
<LincoN^> How do i mount a disk in Ubuntu? (like i do in Alcohol or daemon tools in windows)
<kinja-sheep> LincoN^: Double-click the ISO.
<psycho_oreos> LincoN^, for that you'll need cdemu
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: cool let us know if you need assistance on your task
<Dr_Willis> !loop
<stuart_> can i get a new xterm because i'm not really liking the one in linuxmint
<stuart_> how can i change it to something better looking
<SpaceGhostC2C> stuart_: you can add another terminal.
<Dr_Willis> stuart_:  thers dozens of terminal emulator programs out there
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SpaceGhostC2C> stuart_: we can't help you with linuxmint.
<LincoN^> psycho_oreos,  should i download it using program thing?
<LincoN^> ok ty
<LincoN^> ill try
<SolarisBoy> hey whats wrong with xterm =(
<psycho_oreos> LincoN^, I don't think its available off synaptic by default cdemu would require you to add ppa
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: make a directory. Then sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/for/iso
<kinja-sheep> LincoN^: Sending Evolution or any other program to different desktop workspace usually work too.
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: you don't need a extra program.
<kinja-sheep> LincoN^: Oops. Wrong person.
<Dr_Willis> i like 'terminator'
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: I LOVE terminator
<brjann> !mintsupport > stuart_
<ubottu> stuart_, please see my private message
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, depends on what the person needs to use it for and what files are we talking about :)
<stuart_> and what's the shortcut to change workdesk's again
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hand me anything with screen.
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: Mounting a iso is best done in the command line, hands down. gmount is okay for GUI's
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: they should make like profiles that you can autostart or let you save the way you have one terminator terminal
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  edit the code. :) its a fancy python script I recall
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: jsut learn screen.
<Dr_Willis> use screen in terminator :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/jsut/just
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: you're hardcore.
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: i know it to well.. my issue with screen sometimes is the switching and horridness of the splitting
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: now screen + terminator is lethal
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, the only limitation is that: 1) it can only handle ISO unless you use fusermount which may handle a few other exotic CD images. 2) When its mounted, its treated like a block device not as a virtual CD/DVD drive with that image file appearing as the disc
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.38-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 53 kB, installed size 620 kB
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: funny you mention i've actually been fooling with byobu as well
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: with a GUI?
<LincoN^> is this command line right? http://pastebin.com/Lt2xM9Xa
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: not at all with the command line.
<SolarisBoy> LincoN^: those spaces wont work
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, no, that's a CLI based tool I've seen a few GUI for that but they don't work well
<LincoN^> i noticed that
<sine`> ok time to reboot thanks guys laters
<LincoN^> so _ instead of space?
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: mount is pretty simple.
<SolarisBoy> LincoN^: sudo mount -o loop "/media/Lokal disk/hemtankat/Borderlands-RELOADED/rld-blns/Borderlands/rld-blns.iso" "/media/Lokal disk/hemtankat/Borderlands-RELOADED/rld-blns/Borderlands"
<meowbuntu> squid is not in menu
<meowbuntu> is squid a terminal application
<Dr_Willis> why would SQID be in the menus :)
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: squid is generally configured in text files
<Dr_Willis> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE6-2ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 746 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<LincoN^> SolarisBoy,  i just get an > and i can write more stuff after that
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: if there is a space in the mounted drive, you have to escape it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: I'll give you a fixed post.
<SolarisBoy> LincoN^: did you keep all the qoutes as they are?
<LincoN^> oh
<LincoN^> w8
<meowbuntu> ok i have installed squid is there a gtk frount end for it
<SolarisBoy> yea i was going to say the escape thing to,, i thought qoutes worked as well =(
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, what I meant is that for example, 1) what if you encounter .nrg, .bin/.cue, etc? 2) what if you want to simply point smplayer to play a dvd but you have an image file of the dvd?
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: mount will still mount them.
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: in the end, mount is still mount.
<LincoN^> so: file not found
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: http://pastebin.com/VmaweZm2
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, I don't think you're following me but that's ok, you'll experience it sooner or later
<stuart_> for more 'bigger company' servers, what distros are usually used? are GUI's usually installed?
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, how can i get the gui for it in ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: I've mounted each of the file types you mention.
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: red hat ,solaris, aix , hp-ux, maybe debian or Suse, and no GUIs not used
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, on which version? and they can also appear as virtual CD/DVD drives that you can simply point smplayer to play DVD for example in?
<LincoN^> SpaceGhostC2C, results in http://pastebin.com/wg1cfdB1
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: if it makes you giddy, you can mount them to /media/cdrom
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: would need to search on it,, i think there is a web configuration tool for it possibly
<stuart_> SolarisBoy: k cool, thanks
<meowbuntu> ues there is
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: np
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: linux.
<stuart_> SolarisBoy: the solaris installations used for servers, are they free?
<LincoN^> maybe i could install like alcohol 120% and wine it?
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, I know its linux, I'm saying which version of ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: no
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: opensolaris is however
<Dr_Willis> vlc and mplayer can play dvd 'iso' files directly
<stuart_> no freakin wonder i can't find solaris
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: it isn't ubuntu-version dependent.
<SolarisBoy> hehehe
<meatbun> i am on win7, want to install ubuntu without burning a cd. what's that app that will allow me to do so?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  unetbootin - makes a bootable flash drive you can boot/install from
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: infrarecorder will afaik
<stuart_> SolarisBoy: have you ever messed with solaris?
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: now what do you think?
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: look again and copy it better.
<tamran> question: why does Ubuntu put the swap partition at the end of the drive and not the beginning of the drive? doesn't putting at the beginning increase speed on it a little?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: among other things, yeah.
<brjann> !wubi | meatbun
<stuart_> yeah good question
<ubottu> meatbun: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<meatbun> Dr_Willis: there's another. forgot the name... something wutz
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: ofcourse =)
<stuart_> SolarisBoy: does it differ much from linux
<Dr_Willis> tamran:  i doubt if it matters much these days with mondern hard drives
<meatbun> yah. brjann wubi
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  theres several but unetbootinis themost common
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  see Pendrivelinux web site for lists of others
<llutz> tamran: by forcing the pain when using swap, they try to make you buying more RAM
<meatbun> Dr_Willis: ok. am going to try wubi
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  wubi does NOT do whatyou asked..
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: http://pastebin.com/J1zigyHd Try that one.
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  i suggest virtualbox over wubi. I HATE wubi
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, and those mdf/mds formats? b6i, b6t?
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: in general sense of management and administration no,, in sense of im coming from ubuntu/debian -> solaris, yes
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: can we not inject opinion into support?
<meatbun> Dr_Willis: wubi is a virtual OS?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: maybe just offer a secondary solution.
<stuart_> SolarisBoy: okay cool, thanks agai
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<LincoN^> it results in not finding file
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: anytime
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone help me installing apache2 on ubuntu 9.04... i'm getting errors: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.5_i386.deb: 404 Not Found
<LincoN^> even tough it's right path
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  he ashed how to install without burning a cd.. i did offer suggestions and suggested virtualbox over wubi
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: then you put the path in incorrectly. hmm.
<stuart_> btw, how do i install skype on ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> and many more like that...
<llutz> LincoN^: don't use the dir with the iso as mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  i see dozens of people in here a week with wubi issues that are very hard to fix.
<LincoN^> SpaceGhostC2C, i copied the line at the top of the "explorer"
<brjann> meatbun: no, wubi does not use virtualization.
<meowbuntu> what is better as a gui for squid  vim-gtk 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2 or vim-gnome 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2
<^mNotIntelligent> stuart_, get the pkg from skkypes site and install it ...thats the way i did it
<SolarisBoy> stuart_: skype isi installed afaik SpaceGhostC2C wasn't that part of default install at some point?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: unetbootin or putting grub2 on the usb and booting the iso
<meatbun> Dr_Willis: hm... ok
<meatbun> brjann: ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: default install for what?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  using 'virtualbox' would let you test out ubuntu in a virutal machine .
<LincoN^> http://pastebin.com/L2zGYeGH
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: n/m i just confused ekiga with skype
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: you're asking us if you want to install different text editors.
<meatbun> Dr_Willis: no. not what i need
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: yeah. No worries.
<Slart> meowbuntu: eh.. those don't look like guis for squid at all.. for vim perhaps
<stuart_> ^mNotIntelligent: k thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> meatbun: what do you need?
<Dr_Willis> meatbun:  but  if you want a normal type install. Use somthign like unetbootin tomake a bootable flash drive and boot/install from that
<LincoN^> "Filen eller katalogen finns inte" = File or cataloge not found
<^mNotIntelligent> stuart_, no probs
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: your path is broken.
<stuart_> wow elinks is some crazy stuff
<duffydack> This might sound odd, but is there a way I can have a certain application open up on the next free/empty workspace available?  like say I have 4 desktops and 2 have programs opened, it would then open up on desktop 3.
<llutz> LincoN^: find ~ -name rld-blns.iso
<meatbun> SpaceGhostC2C: regular ubuntu. using regular ISO, without burning cd. Dr_Willis said i need usb boot method
<SpaceGhostC2C> duffydack: look into something like devilspie
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: devilspie > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<Slart> duffydack: see if there is a compiz launcher thingy you can use.. (if you're using compiz).. or have a look at devilspie
<LincoN^> hum, llutz rezults in i end up at desktop...
<pfifo> lulz, im using vmware to install XP on an external harddrive, take that M$
<LincoN^> The file lays in an extern drive if that could be any problem
<llutz> LincoN^: find /media -name rld-blns.iso              sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> meatbun: He's right. You need some sort of usb install. Unless you want the unsavoury Wubi install, which is best used for temporary ubuntu installs before a serious dedication.
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, I've tried mounting .cue/.bin files, no dice, not even when specifying as -o loop.. tell me how you use mount without fusemount or cdemu?
<LincoN^> I'm kinda new on ubuntu/linux systems :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> pfifo: say that sorta thing on #ubuntu-offtopic bro. Not here :)
<duffydack> Im using compiz and I have the 'place windows' plugin already setup for some programs to open on certain desktops, but there is no option to open on a free workspace.
<meatbun> SpaceGhostC2C: i thought wubi came a long way. there used to be phatlinux.iso
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  thers a cue/bin to iso converter tool. 'bchunk' or somthing like that
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, and without converting it prior to mounting it?
<ralph__> so i installed the linux drivers for my video card from the ATI website, but i still can't the "normal" or "Extra" visual effects to work.  Anyone have any idea what to do?
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/squid.shtml
<duffydack> nevermind..i`ll just expo/move the app.
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  then you use some of the FUSE iso type tools.
<SpaceGhostC2C> meatbun: best suggestion to get the best end experience is to use unetbooten like Dr_Willis originally said.
<SpaceGhostC2C> duffydack: don't like writing rules for windows?
<meatbun> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah. i am reading
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, that's what I said before, without using fusemount/cdemu
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  many of those i read can access other then iso type formats
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  then you dont.. there ya go.
<SpaceGhostC2C> meatbun: let us know fi you need help.
<meatbun> ok thx
<LincoN^> llutz, /media/Lokal disk/hemtankat/Borderlands-RELOADED/rld-blns/rld-blns.iso
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  convert or use fuse tools
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: here's an idea.
<duffydack> ?
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, I was trying to prove a point with SpaceGhostC2C when he said he can mount .nrg and .cue/.bin files through a simple mount command.. and also make it appear as a virtual drive
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, which was what I highly doubted
<llutz> LincoN^: sudo mount -o loop "/media/Lokal disk/hemtankat/Borderlands-RELOADED/rld-blns/rld-blns.iso" /mnt
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  they appear as a directory. Not a virtual drive
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  so thats a 'point' that may or may not matter
<Dr_Willis> psycho_oreos:  dont expect copy protected games to work. :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: I've done it. In linux you can't get it to appear like a cdrom. Learn how linux treats hardware.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, it does matter to me
<LincoN^> llutz, nothing happends in terminal, where should files end up?
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, you can with cdemu
<llutz> LincoN^: nothing = OK, "ls -l /mnt"
<Dr_Willis> !info cdemu
<ubottu> Package cdemu does not exist in karmic
<llutz> LincoN^: your iso is mounted to /mnt now
<ralph__> so i installed the linux drivers for my video card from the ATI website, but i still can't the "normal" or "Extra" visual effects to work.  Anyone have any idea what to do?
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: why would I even care though? I can do a lot more with just using the superior "Everything in unix is a file" method.
<psycho_oreos> SpaceGhostC2C, that's what I've said at least 3 times already, and it can handle exotic formats that usually mount can't handle with CD images apart from iso
<LincoN^> how do i see /mnt llutz
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: the previous link is good for getting squid running then you can look at this http://www.labtestproject.com/linnet/squid_block_address.html  which shows some other configuration steps
<llutz> LincoN^:  "ls -l /mnt"
<SpaceGhostC2C> psycho_oreos: I'm gonna drop it, feel free to argue with yourself.
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: http://pastebin.com/ayGsakJx
<LincoN^> http://pastebin.com/sYLUAbnF llutz
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, there is also a channel #squid on freenode
<llutz> LincoN^: thats your iso-content
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: it's mounted.
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: meet you in there?
<LincoN^> how do i open files then?
<llutz> LincoN^: and for further info on pirated stuff, ask the authors
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: wine > LincoN^
<ubottu> LincoN^, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> afaik when you mount an iso to loop it shows like you have a cd on the desktop no?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: piracy > LincoN^
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: It shows like a folder.
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  it shows up as a 'directory' with the contents.
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  so not  quite the same
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: if you have devices show up on your desktop, then yes.
<LincoN^> yeah i know that, but where is the executable files? as where is the /mnt found?
<Dr_Willis> LincoN^:  open a file manager type in /mnt/ for the address and look at the stuff
<LincoN^> tyvm :D
<Dr_Willis> Linux 'path' basics :)
<LincoN^> Dr_Willis, i just started ubuntu/linux :)
<Dr_Willis> LincoN^:  time to learn some basics then i think
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, can you please help me installing apache2 on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> !apache
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: here's a pro-tip: don't try to use windows apps in linux, it's silly. We have a lot to use that you might love.
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> ^mNotIntelligent:  see the url the bot just gavve
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: do you juse randomly query the bot for no reason?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: use pipes please.
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  if he used a nick without fancy chars i might of.. but i cent get to that key :)
<LincoN^> SpaceGhostC2C, really? i just had this game file on the disk and i had nothing to do so i try to install it :)
<Daniel_> Hi
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, i did it: sudo apt-get install apache2 ,,,but  getting errors saying the .deb pkg is not found ? nay idea ?
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: sudo apt-get install apache should work at getting you 2.x
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Daniel_
<ubottu> Daniel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: you still typed it anywats :)
<Dr_Willis> ^mNotIntelligent:  no idea. i would guess you did a typo
<Dr_Willis> ^mNotIntelligent:  you may want to change your nick also to somthign more readable
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: STOP directing people
<Dr_Willis> ^mNotIntelligent:  did you read the urls the bot gave?
<SpaceGhostC2C> LincoN^: it's not a linux app, so I would say not to use it in linux. I wouldn't suggest using it, but if you want to use winedb to check if they got it working first.
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, i guess something else is the issue, b'coz when i type sudo apt-get install apache2, it show the various debs its going to install and the size, and asks for confirmation and the these errros comes up
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, I'm refering this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I was informing him of pipes. I didn't direct him, I merely asked.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm not discussing this - I'm telling you
<Dr_Willis> ^mNotIntelligent:  that guide says '6.06' that may  be a little old.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: still supported there
<ikonia> though
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: try sudo apt-get install apache
<Dr_Willis> but package names may have changed
<chunhui_> test
<ikonia> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chunhui_> hi
<Dr_Willis> I dont use apache. :) so  thats about all i can sayon the topic
<chunhui_> It works
<Dr_Willis> chunhui_:  are you sure it worked?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: please rejoin #ubuntu-ops
<jamiewan_> Hi im using jaunty and my auto eth0 icon has dissapeared, i still have connection. can someone help how to retrieve it?
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: i got apache2.2 on my last update from repos but im not 9.10 now
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: is there something you wish to discuss with me? Sure.
<chunhui_> why I get a msg: "canno send to channel" at other channel?
<SolarisBoy> s/not/on/
<ikonia> yes
<Dr_Willis> chunhui_:  its proberly a registered users only channel
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, Dr_Willis : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394594/
<chunhui_> thanks, i got it
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, i got the message: no candidate version found for apache when i did: sudo apt-get install apache
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: try sudo apt-get update ; then apt-cache search apache and see whats there
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, I'm on ubuntu 9.04...tried doing an update but the pkg list is too big and i dont want to do that big an installation.... its huge
<Aza> ans
<SolarisBoy> actually,, the problem is the repos not being hit ^mNotIntelligent i just read the pastie
<Aza> spainnn
<meowbuntu> SpaceGhostC2C, anyone here use squid on ubuntu
<Aza> iḿ from spain
<Aza> .-.
<meowbuntu> anyone here use squid on ubuntu
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, yes, that means the pkg is not avialable anaymore, right?
<bazhang> aza /join #ubuntu-es
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: what happend when you did sudo apt-get update?
<Aza> ._.
<Aza> gentee
<Aza> hablais españoll???
<bazhang> Aza, english here /join #ubuntu-es
<overmind> !es | Aza
<ubottu> Aza: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: there is excellent documentation online.
<raven> strange thing with usb drive: tried to copy files to two different usb drives - created folder is there on both but the files are missing. what could be went wrong?
<orb01> hey, I was wondering how I change the textfield input background color to white instead of black. It's different because I have the Oxygen theme enabled.
<raven> strange thing with usb drive: tried to copy files to two different usb drives - created folder is there on both but the files are missing. what could be went wrong?
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: no this is what happends when you can't contact the repository in your sources.list or under source.list.d
<SpaceGhostC2C> raven: be patient. Ask every 15 minutes or so and you should be good.
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, how could that be possible ?
<shazbotmcnasty> raven, just re copy the files...
<benni> Hi, is there a possibility to install ubuntu from an older version with using dist-upgrade? I don't have a CD, no usb boot support and no PXE
<benni> without
<overmind> raven: Have you tried doing "contr + h"? Maybe those files are hidden (surelly because they names start with a dot)
<meowbuntu> SpaceGhostC2C, ok i am trying to find it
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, I'm running an update and I guess its going to take hell of time.... and installation is pretty huge and unfortunately my net connections is slow today
<ortsvorsteher> benni: yes, install an older version and try dist-upgrade, it is possible
<Slart> benni: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to a new version.. there are other scripts for that
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: I'll get you some links.
<Slart> benni: what kind of system is it? you can't pull out the hard drive?
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: thats odd i can get to it in my browser
<benni> Slart, its an old P4 system from my uncle and I only have a netbook over here
<Slart> benni: or you just want to avoid downloading the newest iso?
<jamiewan_> Hi im using jaunty and my auto eth0 icon has dissapeared, i still have connection. can someone help on how to retrieve it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> meowbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<benni> Slart, I have an usb stick with 9.10 on it, but well
<desen> hi dudes. Pidgin issue: file transfer isn't working. I have a dynamic IP. I was thinking that i could open a FTP or HTTP port and let other upload/download files from a shared folder from my HDD. Is that possible ?
<desen> others*
<Slart> benni: ah.. I see.. well.. you could try upgrading but the earlier upgrades were a bit shaky (7.X and earlier)
<SpaceGhostC2C> desen: baashare is what you're looking for.
<jamiewan_> well i can only got to about half of my bookmarks for starters
<benni> Slart, the box is running 7.04 :)
<jamiewan_> sorry wron window
<Slart> !upgrade | benni
<ubottu> benni: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Aza> alguien es de españaa
<overmind> desen: Pidgin file transfer protocol uses different ports than msn's
<Aza> alguien habal español
<Lego> yo si
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: yes update and try to install again your lists are old the versions were updated
<Aza> olaapp
<bazhang> Aza, this is english only
<Lego> si
<bazhang> Aza, /join #ubuntu-es
<desen> overmind, SpaceGhostC2C: using Yahoo protocol
<Aza> estoi con el  portatil del colegio
<Slart> benni: there are upgrade tools available.. but I remember people having problems with them.. not sure which version they were using but I figured I might just throw that warning out ther
<salva_> hello
<Lego> aza yo soy español
<Aza> olap
<Aza> y yo
<Aza> xD
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-utils_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.6_amd64.deb vs apache2-utils_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.5_i386.deb is what your apt is trying to still use
<SpaceGhostC2C> desen: the protocol doesn't matter if you want them to be able to just send you files or serve up a file. Look at bashare
<Aza> a vee si se callan los americanos estos
<Seveas> !es | Lego, Aza
<ubottu> Lego, Aza: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aza> xDD
<benni> Slart, thank you, I even have an original 9.10 here but it doesn't work, sometime i get buffer errors, other times  alogin screen for the live cd, never had this
<desen> thanx, SpaceGhostC2C
<Lego> aza ¿lo has tunning?
<Aza> tunning??
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, in my case apt is trying to install the 2nd one
<Aza> Q cosa mas rara
<orb01> hey, I was wondering how I change the textfield input background color to white instead of black. It's different because I have the Oxygen theme enabled.
<Lego> soy cool X
<bazhang> Lego, english only here
<ardchoille> Thank you bazhang
<Lego> LO HAS MODIFICADO
<bazhang> Lego, /join #ubuntu-es
<dstaubsauger> Lego: try #ubuntu-es
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: the update completed and you have tried again?
<Seveas> orb01, change the theme :-)
<Lego> aza estas ahi?
<bazhang> Lego, no he is gone. /join #ubuntu-es
<dstaubsauger> Lego: espanol -> /join #ubuntu-es
<orb01> Seveas, it should be customizable then?
<Seveas> orb01, you'll need to edit its source probably
<Mohammad[B]> i need a chat software for my Linux VPS for chatting with my VPS active users, like write but look like to a messenger ... can u help me ?
<orb01> Seveas, oki :) thanks
<gregor_> HI i need help with webcam and tv tuner. Webcam is Philips SPC 200NC, drivers are found by ubuntu. Camera works well with cheese and on test with command gstreamer propperties. However it does not work with skype. am i doing something wrong? also i can't seem to use it with empathy on yahoo account.
<Seveas> Mohammad[B], why not use irc?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mohammad[B]: you can use talk or jabberd or irc..
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, nopes...as i said update is pretty big.....i think its going to take quite a lot of time .... will get back to you later if I it dint work even after this update....appreciate ur help
<Aza> gente me echabais de menos?
<Aza> ya lo se
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: no problem
<bazhang> Aza, english only here
<Seveas> bazhang, time for some more permanent remedies :-)
<Mohammad[B]> Seveas, SpaceGhostC2C, some times we cant connect to IRC i want that is in my VPS
<hacker_kid> i have a pdf that wont print more than a few pages at a time, im using document viewer and i get the printing bar showing me which page is printing, after 15 or so it gets very very slow (3 pages per minute or so) and shortly after the application grays out and must be killed
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mohammad[B]: you can run your own IRC server
<Aza> illoo
<Seveas> Mohammad[B], install an ircd on your machine and have the virtual machines connect to it
<orb01> Another question. Is there a nice gui tool for me to get regular 8th inch microphones working?
<Lego> aza qantos años tiens?
<overmind> Mohammad[B]: Try installing hybrid-ircd and hybrserv packages :)
<Aza> yo??
<Aza> 12
<SpaceGhostC2C> tsario
<Mohammad[B]> overmind, this is for IRC server ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mohammad[B]: yes.
<Aza> y tu?
<ardchoille> bazhang: Clearly they aren't listening
<Lego> 0
<SpaceGhostC2C> Aza: no
<Mohammad[B]> ok, thanks
<Seveas> !ops | Aza and Lego aren't listening to suggestions to move to #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Aza and Lego aren't listening to suggestions to move to #ubuntu-es: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Aza> k es esta cosa :o
<Dr_Willis> no hablo
<brjann> hacker_kid: I have that happen sometimes when CUPS (the printer daemon) is trying to spool intricate graphics, especially in PDFs. anything like that in your document?
<Guest32890> Alguien spanish?
<hacker_kid> brjann, yeah... any other reader prints fine but nothing except adobe can print even/odd only, and i need to manually duplex
<ortsvorsteher> !es | Guest32890
<ubottu> Guest32890: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hacker_kid> brjann, and i have a clean record of 100% open source software on this box, i dont want to tarnish it if i dont have to
<^mNotIntelligent> !es | Guest32890
<SpaceGhostC2C> hacker_kid: if you have adobe anythign on it, it isn't open souece.
<srini> what does mean apt-mirror? and how to configure on ubuntu?
<brjann> hacker_kid: understandable. I haven't found a particular solution to that problem, but I have noticed that most of the time, even if the window grays out, it's still working, and will eventually finish. it just seems to really have to think about those graphics.
<hacker_kid> SpaceGhostC2C, im aware of that, i was stating that other than adobe document viewer is the only pdf reader i have found that can print either odd or even pages, i do not have adobe installed
<Guest32890> sta christiam d 5 primaria d huelva?
<mh99> sometux: \o
<Guest32890> alguien español?
<mh99> sometux: you are a great person!
<hacker_kid> brjann, alright, thats encouraging at least... i will leave it to print overnight and hopefully have a few pages in the morning... i guess i am asking too much for it to process 600+ pages at the drop of a hat
<overmind> No here
<sometux> mh99: thankx
<Guest32890> alguien mexicano?
<raven> shazbotmcnasty, recopying the files is a problem because i verified they are copied and then deleted the rest but now i cannot see any file also in lowlevel rescue scanning - what is going on there??
<raven> overmind, yes i tested - the files are not hidden as well
<shazbotmcnasty> unmount
<shazbotmcnasty> remount - cd into the directory
<shazbotmcnasty> do "ls"
<shazbotmcnasty> if you can't see them do "ls -a"
<Guest32890> Everyone no spanish or mexican?
<shazbotmcnasty> then you will PROBABLY see them, and can access them
<bazhang> Guest32890, not here
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish Guest32890
<overmind> !offtopic | Guest32890
<bazhang> Guest32890, join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Guest32890: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shazbotmcnasty> !spanish | Guest32890
<ubottu> Guest32890: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brjann> hacker_kid: with a document of that size, it may be also be waiting for the printer to catch up some before it spools more. But I'm not sure.
<hacker_kid> brjann, hehe alright, i guess i shouldnt be so darn long winded XD
<mariobros> alguien español?
<bazhang> mariobros, here is English /join #ubuntu-es
<overmind> What's happening with spanish' guys today?
<mariobros> are cool
<mariobros> rgdgdg
<bazhang> mariobros, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I computer?
<shazbotmcnasty> j/k
<bazhang> shazbotmcnasty, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, i did the update and now doing the installation of apache2.... hope it'll work fine...thanks a lot
<shazbotmcnasty> no thanks, I'm just waiting for someone to ask something that I can help with
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: cool let me know what happends =)
<motaka2> heelo i cant delete some files from my flash memory, saying " chmod: changing permissions of `/media/disk/.Trash-1000.exe': Read-only file system "   when i sudo chmod -R 777 /media/
<p1gmale0n> how to setup ntp without transfer time ??
<pfifo> your trash-1000 is an .exe?
<Dr_Willis> motaka2:  you proberly dont want to chmode /media/   also
<motaka2> pfifo: yes,
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: it looks like the device mounted on /media/disk is mounted read only
<llutz> motaka2: " Read-only file system "    remount it rw before
<uber35> hello there
<meowbuntu> hi i have installed a .deb package from cli (terminal) where has it installed to
<llutz> meowbuntu: dpkg -L packagename-you-installed
<pfifo> meowbuntu, should have installed on /
<meowbuntu> its not in temp or ~/downloads
<motaka2> so tell me what should i do so i can delete the directories on it?
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, "it works" :-) thanks again
<SolarisBoy> ^mNotIntelligent: awesome =)
<SolarisBoy> p1gmale0n: ntp without transfer time?
<uber35> I have a problem with wireshark, the network analyzer... When I start it with root privileges, it hangs my PC badly :(
<motaka2> llutz: look i remount it, but seems it is yet read only
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: this is a windows fs no?
<llutz> motaka2: hardware write-protected?
<^mNotIntelligent> meowbuntu, the binaries generally gets copied to /bin , /sbin etc
<mariobros> Alguen español?
<^mNotIntelligent> ! es | mariobros
<ubottu> mariobros: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: llutz that also happends when its a windows fs that has a dirty flag on it and needs to be shutdown cleanly or chkdsk from M$
<llutz> SolarisBoy: then mount would give an error and refuse to mount
<motaka2> llutz: SolarisBoy  i dont know the answer to your questions, but i connect this flash sometimes to windows too
<meowbuntu> stuff this i am trying to install clamav
<meowbuntu> erors its so hard y
<SolarisBoy> llutz: hmm
<llutz> meowbuntu: "dpkg -L packagename-you-installed"
<motaka2> llutz: is there a soloution?
<llutz> motaka2: sudo mount -o remount,rw /your/mount/point
<llutz> motaka2: and btw, if it is ntfs, you cannot use chown
<llutz> motaka2: "man mount"  (uid/gid, fmask/dmas) for valid mount-options
<motaka2> donkarlo@donkarlo-desktop:~$ motaka2: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk/
<llutz> dmask
<motaka2> bash: motaka2:: command not found
<motaka2> llutz: since i am a newbie i dont understand you at all
<meowbuntu> calm av says there si a new gui where how do i get it
<Dr_Willis> motaka2:  look at the command you ran... notice the typo?
<Dr_Willis> motaka2:  hint.. you pasted your IRC nick. :)
<llutz> motaka2: sudo mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /your/mount/point
<SolarisBoy> remove your username motaka2  "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk/"
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: only whats  in quotes there =)
<motaka2> oh yeah i got it
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: Dr_Willis  no not yet, i cant remove sthem
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: llutz  it says "Error removing file: Read-only file system" when i try to delete a dir
<llutz> motaka2: still mounted ro
<SolarisBoy> sounds like the fs has errors...
<llutz> !ntfs >motaka2: "man mount"  (uid/gid, fmask/dmas) for valid mount-options
<motaka2> llutz: what should i do with it then?
<sammm> hey, does anyone in here use XChat?
<llutz> motaka2: sudo mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /your/mount/point
<motaka2> llutz: i dont understand you
<llutz> motaka2:  /your/mount/point    replace this
<srini> how to setup apt-mirror on ubuntu?
<llutz> motaka2: for some basics, please consider reading things like http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<researcher1> when I run ls command the list of file scroll above. How can I get in 1 screen all files list
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: 'sudo mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /media/disk'
<mariobros> alguien español?
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  ls | more
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  ls | less
<researcher1> thanks
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: llutz  no no no, it doesnt work
<disasterous_inst> can anyone tell me what the command is to see the md5sum for a file?
<pfifo> md5sum
<SolarisBoy> motaka can you try this 'sudo mount -f -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /media/disk' ?
<researcher1> is it possible to uninstall Ubuntu server
<disasterous_inst> pfifo: it keeps telling me no such file or directory
<azroon> hi
<stenogriz> hi all!
<pfifo> disasterous_inst, are you running md5sum on a non-existant file or is the file md5sum not found?
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: no, it doesnt
<disasterous_inst> pfifo: no, it's telling me that the file im trying to get the md5sum of doesnt exist
<hl_99> hey, is there any way i can retrieve the wireless lan pw that is already saved in my system?
<Dr_Willis> disasterous_inst:  whats the comp-lete command you are using?
<acicula> researcher1: you cant uninstall partitions  like programs, bar just wiping the partition it resides on
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: one second
<azroon> ok, i got a laptop with ati mobility hd3650, selected driver from system>administration>hardware drivers, clicked enable, then rebooted to a blank screen with flashing caps lock - what now? ubuntu 9.10
<disasterous_inst> Dr_Willis: md5sum <file>
<Sandraa> hola
<Sandraa> hello
<Dr_Willis> disasterous_inst:  err.. You are using the actual FILE NAME instead of <file> ?
<Sandraa> helllo
<disasterous_inst> Dr_Willis: yes
<disasterous_inst> Dr_Willis: im using the actual filename
<Dr_Willis> thats why i asked for the exact filename.. YOu are proberly doing a typo
<Sandraa> I am not spiking in inglish
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sandraa> ESPAÑOL!
<Sandraa> pliis
<hatake_kakashi> !es | Sandraa
<ubottu> Sandraa: please see above
<Dr_Willis> md5sum foo.iso        works for me
<disasterous_inst> md5sum pfSense
<azroon> anyone//??
<disasterous_inst> Dr_Willis: md5sum pfSense
<acicula> azroon: boot into the rescue mode and try reconfiguring the xserver from there
<Dr_Willis> what does 'file pfSence' say then?
<iceroot> disasterous_inst: ls -l pfSense
<disasterous_inst> Dr_Willis: I'm using tab-complete
<underdev> hi- i unnstalled something, and my ubuntu has been.. quirky.. ever since.  Ubuntu is now not detecting external usb storage media.  It detects my USB wireless nic fine, but neither my HD or my mp3 player.
<acicula> and dont reenable the binary ati driver :/
<azroon> talk in boon lang plz
<azroon> noob*
<acicula> underdev: using an usb hub?
<disasterous_inst> Dr_Willis: it's saying it doesnt exist too
<underdev> acicula: no, the ports on the Motherboard
<iceroot> disasterous_inst: ls -l pfSense
<Dr_Willis> disasterous_inst:  you got somthing weird going on.
<acicula> underdev: there is some hal addon storage process that takes care of mounting usb drives, but forgot what its called exactly
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: 'sudo mount -o force /media/disk'
<acicula> what did you remove?
<disasterous_inst> sorry forgot to add the extension, sorry about that
<azroon> in the recovery menu there is: resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot, root
<acicula> dpkg soons good
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: donkarlo@donkarlo-desktop:~$ sudo mount -o force /media/disk
<motaka2> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/disk busy
<motaka2> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<motaka2> donkarlo@donkarlo-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> motaka2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> does it say what that does?
<azroon> what do i select
<azroon> ?
<azroon> in the recovery menu there is: resume, clean, dpkg, grub, netroot, root
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: right 'sudo umount /media/disk && mount -o force /media/disk'
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: correction 'sudo umount /media/disk && sudo mount -o force /media/disk'
<underdev> i removed kttsd, i think.  it took out my printer configuration from my System->admin menu
<acicula> azroon: whats the description for dpkg
<puser> OK, if anybody is interested, I figured out the problem with mic in Skype.
<underdev> but i was guided from here to get that back
<palma> holaa
<azroon> dpkg: repair broken pakages
<puser> I had to uncheck: Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels
<azroon> packages
<palma> helloo
<puser> because, when it was checked, Skype was changing the mic levels too low.
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: donkarlo@donkarlo-desktop:~$ sudo umount /media/disk && sudo mount -o force /media/disk
<motaka2> mount: can't find /media/disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<palma> how are you??
<motaka2> donkarlo@donkarlo-desktop:~$
<sammm> thanks for that puser. I've had the same problem!
<acicula> azroon: hmm thats not it then
<azroon> root: drop to root shell prompt?
<acicula> azroon: you could drop to a shell and try to remove the graphic driver form the root shell prompt
<azroon> ok
<palma> helo!!
<acicula> not sure what the command for that is though
<azroon> what do i type?
<azroon> o
<azroon> anyone know?
<pfifo> !hola | palma
<acicula> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<palma> I from Spain and you?
<pfifo> palma, im located at 127.0.0.1
<palma> holaa
<palma> tu eres español??
<acicula> that may set the xserver back to the default, but not sure if you first have to remove the ati driver
<acicula> !es | palma
<ubottu> palma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: then after you unmount it with 'sudo umount /media/disk' given the device is /dev/sdb1 do.. 'sudo mount -o force /dev/sdb1 /media/disk'
<Guest91187> hi, i want to find out where is my optical drive located, like for example, my HDD is on /dev/sda. how do i do that ?
<acicula> palma: pfifo please speak english in this channel
<palma> esk todo el mundo habla en ingles por eso
<palma> jaja
<palma> ok
<underdev> when i "sudo fdisk -l", no usb storage media is detected?
<palma> I love speak in english
<acicula> underdev: does the device show via lsusb
<palma> How are you??
<pfifo> acicula, I do.
<acicula> palma: this is a support channel, for non-ubuntu questions use ubuntu-offtopic
<puser> sammm: you are welcome
<palma> ok
<acicula> or #defocus
<Slart> underdev: I see my usb devices when I run "sudo fdisk -l"
<brjann> Guest91187: at the command line, try     dmesg | grep 'Attached'
<azroon> nope
<azroon> still blank screen
<underdev> acicula: there is a Bus 002 Device 002: "microsoft..."  <-- this may very well be my external HD
<palma> is very funny this channel I don't see this channel
<eradicus> anyone who encountered IRC programs such as x-chat 2.8.6 being blocked upon upgrading to Karmic?
<underdev> acicula: its probably ntfs
<palma> haha
<acicula> underdev: post a little bit more(pastebin)
<Slart> palma: type  /join #ubuntu-offtopic     and you should get there
<azroon> any other ideas acicula
<acicula> !xorg
<acicula> hmm
<Guest91187> brjann, thanks that works :) anyway, is there any ther way like fdisk -l to list my dvd drive ?
<brjann> Guest91187: for what purpose? CDs and DVDs don't have the same layouts as hard disks do
<acicula> azroon: remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package from the console via apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<acicula> that should remove the ati driver too
<azroon> kk sec
<underdev> acicula: pastie.org/867701
<palma> Sorry I did not speak very well English, Spanish is that I am truly sorry
<acicula> not really sure if thats the proper way but it should force the driver off the system
<Guest91187> brjann, i mean other way to check where the dvd drive is located besides using 'grep'.
<acicula> underdev: in dmesg it will tell you what drives are assigned
<acicula> underdev: hubs are not disks though
<SolarisBoy> Guest91187: ls -l /dev/cdrom* ?
<brjann> Guest91187: well, typically the kernel drivers just symlink it to /dev/cdrom
<palma> I love this channel
<martien> is this channel for help on Ubuntu?
<underdev> acicula: ty, i will dig through the dmesg info
<acicula> underdev: if you unplug and replug the device the last few dmesg lines will hold what you are looking for
<Gnea> martien: it is
<natediddy> martien, uh yes
<palma> thanks acicula FOR HELP BEFORE
<martien> Two days ago I installed Xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Guest91187:  ls -l /dev/dvd  perhaps
<martien> I have noticed Python is already installed
<palma> hha
<martien> but it s not in the <Application> <Development> tree of the menu
<Dr_Willis> martien:  python is normally preinstalled.  yes.
<martien> what happened?
<Dr_Willis> martien:  python dosent hafe a gui.
<Gnea> palma: you may find #ubuntu-es to be a better channel for you
<natediddy> anything i have to do to install a .deb file???????
<Dr_Willis> martien:  programs that USE pythom may have a gui
<Guest91187> SolarisBoy & brjann, aha! that helps. many thanks for you guys.. i was looking the easiest way to remember :D
<Gnea> natediddy: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Dr_Willis> natediddy:  double click on it.. or use 'sudo dpkg -i what3ever.deb'
<SolarisBoy> Guest91187: np
<natediddy> ok thanx
<acicula> natediddy: dpkg -i, but best to stick to packages available via the repository
<azroon> acicula ubuntu is now running in low graphics mode fine but we need graphic drivers for the ati mobility 3650
<martien> Like IDLE?
<azroon> ^^
<palma> I came with my the notebook
<SolarisBoy> martien: yes python is a scripting language wouldn't come with a gui
<Guest91187> Dr_Willis, thanks that give me the same output as the /dev/cdrom
<acicula> azroon: the open source drivers should give you better resolution?
<martien> ok. So I was looking for something that isn't there
<azroon> how can i get those? =p
<acicula> rerun the xserver reconfiguration
<acicula> not sure really :) sec
<azroon> how do i do that? rofls
<Dr_Willis> Guest91187:  so... it says what then?
<Guest91187> Dr_Willis, sr0
<Gnea> palma: ya que no entiende muy bien el Inglés, # ubuntu-es podría ser un lugar que usted puede entender el español.
<Dr_Willis> Guest91187:  there ya go.. your optial drive is /dev/sr0
<palma> well sorry but I finish de work
<palma> bye
<Guest91187> Dr_Willis, yup :D
<SolarisBoy> martien: yep,, you can open a terminal window and type 'python -v' for version and you can type simply 'python' which is interactive,, there you can type help() if you are looking for some info or interface with python
<acicula> azroon:  sudo apt-get purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx-dev to make sure the fglrx is not interfering,
<theegg> acicula insert remove
<acicula> ah yeah that would help
<acicula> just going off the wiki here
<acicula> and then reconfigure the xserver with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<underdev> acicula: pastie.org/867701
<underdev> it sees my mp3 player
<underdev> but doesn't mount it
<acicula> underdev: [ 2830.117714]  sdc: sdc1
<acicula> underdev: you probably killed off the automounter somehow or the system cant mount the fs on the mp3 player?
<john> alguien español
<acicula> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<john> ??????????????
<acicula> !es | john
<ubottu> john: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<underdev> acicula: it could read the fs on the mp3 player before.  I am quite confident its something in the automounter chain that's fubared... is there anything i can do about it?
<Dr_Willis> ive had so many issues with the gvfs automounter  - i just mount thins by hand most of the time
<azroon> acicula didnt work
<azroon> said fglrx or something didnt excist
<SolarisBoy> underdev: do you see the device by brand in 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' ?
<brutus> Hi...whenever I edit fstab to include mounting my ntfs (C drive) partition at startup, my machine becomes manifold slower (because of mount.ntfs) process as shown with top....how do I solve this?
<azroon> we are back in root
<azroon> what should i type?
<underdev> SolarisBoy: yes
<underdev> SolarisBoy: ITS THERE!!
<underdev> and the western digital external HD too
<ksbalaji> sorry= I tinkered with video and now my panels are gone! how to display them again please?!
<SolarisBoy> ok
<ksbalaji> mine=hardy 8.04 - help restore panels.
<acicula> azroon: didnt you have graphics working again?
<acicula> rerun the
<azroon> we did
<SolarisBoy> underdev: is there an entry for sdc1 in fstab?
<azroon> in low gfx mode
<azroon> we typed the commands
<acicula> xorg reconfiguration
<azroon> then rebooted
<FloodBot3> azroon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> and try booting back into the grahic environment
<azroon> and its still in low gfx mode
<acicula> did you have a low res gfx mode before?
<azroon> wont let me =p
<azroon> yup
<SolarisBoy> underdev: 'grep sdc1 /etc/fstab'
<acicula> azroon: well at least we coverred one hurdle
<meowbuntu> http://www.howtoforge.com/dansguardian-content-filtering-with-transparent-proxy-on-ubuntu-9.10-karmic
<meowbuntu> now i need to configure how to send reports to my friend
<acicula> azroon: for some reason the open source drivers(that give you better resolution) dont appear to be enabled
<azroon> thats what caused the probs i think
<palma> Hello
<azroon> do you enable them in system>administration> hardware drivers?
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: nice work did you get it set up to the point its ready to send mails =) ...
<meowbuntu> probably i followed that site to the end it was verry easy
<azroon> because we enabled them, and thats when it booted into a blank screen with a flashing caps lock light
<meowbuntu> hi i now have squid set up on ubuntu 9.10 with dansguardian and clamav.
<azroon> aesdfh gjkn,
<azroon> ops
<azroon> cat
<palma> I finish work
<ksbalaji> mine is asus P5KPL-AM board running hardy 8.04 = Help me restore desktop panels! please
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, do you know how to set that up
<azroon> q.saklr
<azroon> 5
<azroon> stupid dick friend
<Gnea> ksbalaji: what desktop panels? you mean on top/bottom?
<acicula> azroon: there are two versions , open source and binary ati drivers
<acicula> ok please leave azroon
<overmind> !panels | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<devdz> is it possible i open a directory in a window like for exp: /etc/default/  .. but using shell commands
<azroon> why
<ksbalaji> Gnea, yes. I tinkered with video and lost panels
<azroon> the spam was my friend being a dick not you
<acicula> what you typed is inapropriate and offensive
<Gnea> acicula: no need to misinterpret right off the bat
<palma> Who live in Spain??
<azroon> how is dick offensive?
<Dr_Willis> devdz:  nautilus /path/to/open
<azroon> its a name aswell
<acicula> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> palma: me
<svenn> hey everyone: )
<azroon> well if i didnt say it u would have gone off at me for spam
<erUSUL> !es | palma
<ubottu> palma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ginbuntu> why is Ubuntu server 9.10 so buggy?
<palma> erusul:ok and me
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<meowbuntu> anyone using squid i need to configure it for sending email reports
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: use google to look for how tos on setting up alert mails from squid or the likes,, also at least configure your sendmail client to use a relay and set a cron to cat /path/to/squid.logs | mailx -s "Squid Logs" user@domain.net every so often
<svenn> i have a filesystem problem when trying to install ubuntu 9.1
<ginbuntu> I installed Ubuntu server 9.10 did a system update and now the machine doesn't even boot
<azroon> soooo how do i get binary ati drivers?
<jrib> !ati > azroon
<ubottu> azroon, please see my private message
<ginbuntu> it hangs at /dev/sda1: clean
<azroon> oki
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy, i use google webmail
<silv3r_m00n> in gnome , nautilus asks for a password when I try to access other partitions , and then I can copy paste files there , how to do the same with dolphin
<ksbalaji> overmind, tried but panels not to be seen!
<Gnea> ksbalaji: can you open a terminal?
<palma> Who live in England?
<ikonia> why ?
<malic> Can i copy my home folder to an external drive and access it with a mac? Or are there problems with the rights?
<erUSUL> !ot | palma
<ubottu> palma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> ksbalaji: er, can you logout/login?
<ksbalaji> Gnea, yes. That is how I now opened xchat.!
<SolarisBoy> meowbuntu: perfect you can configure sendmail to send to your account
<overmind> !offtopic | palma
<azroon> acicula?
<ksbalaji> Gnea, I do not know. I have to switch off!
<Gnea> ksbalaji: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<ksbalaji> I now use alt+ctl+back!
<john> alguien s español o mejicano
<ksbalaji> but where are the panels please?
<erUSUL> !es | john
<ubottu> john: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meowbuntu> sol i have been looking for 15 mins on how to send emails from squid without any luck
<devdz> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<palma> urusul: do you like my friend
<svenn> Anyone can tell me how to format current HD's and format them so ubuntu can install on them ?
<Gnea> ksbalaji: login again and the panels should be there
<ikonia> svenn: the installer will do that for you
<ksbalaji> ok . Gnea let me try.
<svenn> it doesn't :(
<Slart> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<svenn> it says there is a file problem
<azroon> acicula will you quit being a girl i said 'dick' get over it ;)
<Dr_Willis> svenn:  the custome install option in the installer can let you partition/format the hds how you want.
<svenn> then i log on in the live cd
<palma> Urusul: Do you like my friend plis??
<ikonia> svenn: it does, when you partition it, it will have a check box next to "format"
<Gnea> azroon: no need to continue.
<Dr_Willis> svenn:  or use gparted on a live cd
<lahmas> Lol, a trojan hijacked my windows explorer.exe - you don't know how I'm installing ubuntu next week...
<john> alguien es español?
<ikonia> azroon: drop that attitude now, and control the language
<svenn> thx, ill try gparted
<Slart> !es | john
<ubottu> john: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> palma: ¿? this is not a social chanel.
<svenn> what type of file system is suited for ubuntu ?
<meowbuntu> SolarisBoy,  i have been looking for 15 mins on how to send emails from squid without any luck
<palma> Urusul: I haven't got a friend that speak in english
<erUSUL> svenn: ext4
<ikonia> svenn: ext3 or ext4 is the default, again the installer will deal with this
<underdev> SolarisBoy: okay, the external HD is not being detected, but the player is
<ikonia> palma: try the channel #defocus
<malic> Can i copy my home folder to an external drive and access it with a mac? Or are there problems with the rights?
<erUSUL> palma: go to #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<underdev> SolarisBoy: no, the grep against /etc/fstab has no sdc1
<ksbalaji> Gnea, no use: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ()gnome-panel: no process killed
<ikonia> malic: permissions won't be a problem, but file system compatability will be
<erUSUL> malic: i do not think MAcOSX can access ext* filesystems
<john> alguien habla español?
<palma> yooo
<Slart> malic: permissions won't trouble you if you access the files from another system.. they only apply on the ubuntu system
<ikonia> palma: stop now please
<Gnea> ksbalaji: ok try "gnome-panel" instead of "killall gnome-panel"
<palma> hola JONH
<malic> Slart..why not? i thaught its also possible to access ext* filesystems with windows (with special drivers)
<svenn> ikonia i got this dutch error : "er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd"
<ikonia> malic: you said mac - not windows
<acicula> azroon: i consider your behaviour abrasive and rude so i will not help you further no
<malic> yes ikonia.. my new notebool will be a mac..
<ikonia> azroon: drop it please
<ikonia> malic: ok - so why are you referncing what windows can do
<Slart> malic: if you set some permission on a file in ubuntu and then reboot to windows/mac/another linux distro and access the file from there it should ignore the permissions
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: are you thre?
<SolarisBoy> underdev you can try adding it to fstab i did that with my WD external 70 gb my line is like this -> '/dev/sdb1 /media/external_storage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0'
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: yes
<malic> becaus windows is bullshit :)
<Slart> malic: or at least you can tell it to ignore the permissions
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: i suggest you look at squid documentation
<underdev> SolarisBoy: ty
<ikonia> malic: a.) then why reference it b.) do not use that sort of language please
<acicula> svenn: i think it says its missing a filesystem
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: my system hanged, i restarted it and ut doesnt work any more
<malic> okay Slart! thx.. what about the filesystems? i use ext3
<ksbalaji> Gnea, thanks! got them. but with warning? (gnome-panel:8343): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -15 and height 28
<underdev> is there anyway to reinstall the ubuntu automounter under gnome?
<Gnea> ksbalaji: do they look like they're showing up alright?
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: you need to look at the logs as to why,, motaka2 you should make a point to always check the logs, and squid certainly has one
<svenn> yes, but there 2 hd's in it, so id try to format it
<acicula> underdev: gnome-volume & gnome-volume-manager, reinstall and reconfigure those?
<palma> hello
<underdev> acicula: ty, worth a shot
<Vtec> what program can i use on ubuntu to create a bootable iso imagine on a cd?
<ikonia> palma: you have been told the topic of this channel, keep to it
<Vtec> image*
<Slart> malic: I don't know if you can access it from a mac.. I would guess it would be possible.. windows has some third party utilities to access ext2/3 file systems.. last time I tried them they felt a bit clunky but they worked alright
<Gnea> Vtec: k3b
<LuizAquino> Vtec: Try Brasero
<erUSUL> Vtec: unetbootin or the usb cretor
<SolarisBoy> motaka2: is the squid set up to autostart? how do you know it was working in the first place? had you made a request through the proxy or pointed your browser to it and confirmed it would relay requests?
<Vtec> ahh alright
<Vtec> thankyou both
<ksbalaji> Gnea, Hey! I got someone else
<Gnea> ksbalaji: ok?
<IdleOne> Vtec: gnomebaker also
<motaka2> SolarisBoy: be care full with your suggestions from now on
<kennyG> hello!
<SolarisBoy> ?
<ksbalaji> Gnea, I have panels but they look quite different. not like mine. entirely altered.
<erUSUL> Vtec: ouch on a cd ... i missanderstood you, just right click on the iso file and choose writte to disc
<SolarisBoy> im epically lost
<Gnea> ksbalaji: perhaps they look new?
<Vtec> ahh i see
<Vtec> ubuntu will do it with programs out of the box erUSUL?
<erUSUL> Vtec: yes
<underdev> Does the "gnome-common" package usually come installed on Ubunutu 9.10?
<palma> I don't speak in spanish I promise
<underdev> by default
<underdev> ?
<kennyG> I have a acer laptop running win 7 and I am decided to install ubuntu over it. Is it possible to install ubuntu then copy all files to it's partition and erase the windows one?
<ksbalaji> Gnea, My side panel is missing? But they look very old type. I had some transparent panels- all gone now. Can those be restored please?
<IdleOne> underdev: I don't believe so
<marina> oi
<LuizAquino> kennyG: Yes
<Slart> kennyG: yes.. it would be easier to backup all the files you need to some external drive/burned dvd or similar and then just do a clean install on the entire disk
<underdev> IdleOne: okay, thought maybe it got uninstalled by mistake
<Gnea> ksbalaji: you'll need to reconfigure them since you have default values now. perhaps configuring them caused them to break.
<palma> hello marina
<underdev> IdleOne: ty
<IdleOne> underdev: I just looked and it is not installed on my system
<palma> how years old??
<Slart> palma: this channel is for ubuntu support only.. no social chat
<SolarisBoy> Nielsen: http://www.squid-cache.org/related-software.html <--if you _need_ a gui then try looking there for one
<palma> Marina: how years old?
<ksbalaji> Gnea, ok. Now thanks I atleast have them to configure with!
<overmind> ikonia: Palma continues
<kennyG> marina, oi
<Gnea> ksbalaji: good luck :)
<IdleOne> palma:  por favor si quieres charlar entra en #ubuntu-es o que seas in Ingles o Español. gracias
<LuizAquino> marina Para suporte em português, use #ubuntu-br
<kennyG> What is the latest ubuntu version to be downloaded?
<IdleOne> 9.10
<svenn> dam not fixed :( when trying to install the "partition prepare" screen is empty... and clicking next returns "no root file system is defined"
<LuizAquino> kennyG: 9.10
<LuizAquino> kennyG: 10.04 coming soon!
<overmind> !release | kennyG
<ubottu> kennyG: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<kennyG> Ok, guys, I will start the process and then if some answer arrives I come talk to you...
<underdev> IdleOne: may i ask for one last favor? is autofs or autofs5 installed on Ubuntu 9.10 by default?
<IdleOne> underdev: neither by default but both available in repositories
<SolarisBoy> hmm maybe if he looked here on the squid wiki he would have found 'mail_from' && 'mail_program' options =)
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, and lucid is an lts right ???
<underdev> IdleOne: rt, ty
<orb01> hey, how would I go about to make my cell phone use my pcs ethernet connection?
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: when it will be released yes. but still beta
<SolarisBoy> anywho later boys time for rest
<IdleOne> underdev: sure thing
<kennyG> Shall I download ubuntu 32 or 64 version?
<kennyG> I mean 32 or 64 bit
<jrib> kennyG: do you have a 64bit cpu?  How much ram do you have?
<IdleOne> kennyG: if you have 4gig+ of ram 64bit but 32bit will run just as well on the same machine
<kennyG> jrib, I am not sure what a 64bit cpu is, and I have 2 gig ram
<IdleOne> kennyG: then get 32 bit
<kennyG> ok.
<IdleOne> kennyG: when not sure go with the default :)
<acicula> isnt 64bit the default iso now?
<kennyG> IdleOne, ok.
<erUSUL> acicula: no
<acicula> k
<IdleOne> acicula: if it is I will be hosed, don't have any 64 bit machines here :/
<neuroman> can anyone help me with a networking scenario with ip forwarding?
<acicula> IdleOne: :P
<acicula> !ask | neuroman
<ubottu> neuroman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LuizAquino> kennyG: About 64 bits information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64_bit
<svenn> anyone can point me out what to do with "no root file system is defined" problem ^_^
<ikonia> svenn: where are you getting that error ?
<erUSUL> svenn: check your grub config ?
<svenn> on the install
<erUSUL> nvm
<ikonia> svenn: have you defined a "/" file system (that' what root is called)
<svenn> on the partition manager
<svenn> no, i try'd adding partitions but that din't fix it
<svenn> how can i add a / file system ?
<ikonia> svenn: add a / partition
<ikonia> !install > svenn
<ubottu> svenn, please see my private message
<ikonia> svenn: ubottu has sent you a pm with a guide to walk you through installing
<enChy_chabby> ae...
<rabbit1> !install > svenn
<svenn> previous installations worked pretty well :(
<ikonia> svenn: you need to define a root (/) partition as the error tells you
<ikonia> svenn: if you are in doubt, use the auto or recommended layout
<svenn> thx for the help, ill read it
<svenn> there is no auto layout ^^
<gadd71> ciao
<gadd71> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<meowbuntu> hi how can i check repos for appname changes in terminal
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: appname changes?
<DasEi> meowbuntu: apt-cache search or show
<allexxx> γειά σας
<Okidesu> Any idea where to go for setting up a wacom tablet for dual monitors using nvidia twinview ? o-o
<ikonia> !ru | allexxx
<ubottu> allexxx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> Okidesu: the tablet doesn't care about the monitor, it's just an input device
<allexxx> i have a question...
<ikonia> then ask
<LuizAquino> meowbuntu: See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Okidesu> ikonia, yes but i need it to work only on a single monitor because right now when i draw a circle on the tabled it comes out as elipse o-o
<xz> Huh
<tania> ola
<xz> Anybody here is using symbian phone?
<ikonia> Okidesu: it doesn't care about the monitors, you can't set it like that, it's an input device, twinview makes 1 virtual monitor, it's the limitation of twinview
<xz> I need good ssh client
<ikonia> !es | tania
<ubottu> tania: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> xz: yes. why
<DasEi> Okidesu: then your problem is configure  twinview, it's in nvidia-settings
<llutz> xz: ssh
<xz> But putty for symbian is not signed
<ikonia> xz: putty, also look in #sybian
<ikonia> xz: disable signing
<xz> Ok
<ikonia> #symbian sorry
<tania> hello
<gata> eyyyyyyy
<xz> Ikonia, how?
<LuizAquino> tania Ajuda em portugues, por favor veja em #ubuntu-br
<ikonia> xz: look in #symbian, this is ubuntu support
<xz> Ok
<ikonia> !pt | LuizAquino
<ubottu> LuizAquino: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tania> what ist your name?
<tania> hello??
<LuizAquino> ikonia: I know
<ikonia> tania: this channel is for ubuntu support only, check "/topic" to see the topic
<DasEi> !ot > tania
<ubottu> tania, please see my private message
<ikonia> LuizAquino: ok - so what's the problem
<LuizAquino> ikonia: I just told her about a channel in portuguese
<ikonia> LuizAquino: ah, apologies
<LuizAquino> ikonia: no problem! ;)
<Okidesu> DesEi there's nothing wrong with my twinview, the two monitors work just fine, the problem is that the surface of the tablet is being stratched to fit 2 monitors instead of one, and so things don't appear as drawn on the tablet, in windows there was a setting the the tablet configuration to use only one monitor for the tablet surface and then it work correctly
<tania> speak in spanhis please
<tania> i am spanhis
<ikonia> Okidesu: that's how twimview works, it's a hack, maybe xinerama will work better for you, however there will be no 3d acceleration
<ikonia> tania: join #ubuntu-es
<Emanon> !es | tania
<ubottu> tania: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LuizAquino> tania: digite: /j #ubuntu-es
<DasEi> Okidesu: but appart from the wacom you want to run the monitors in strtch ?
<DasEi> stretch*
<Okidesu> ikonia, is there a way to chose for the tablet to use a single monitor with xinerama ?
<Okidesu> DesEi yes
<Okidesu> *DasEi sorry
<ikonia> Okidesu: xinerama is bascially 2 xservers joined, so it should be easier to do it with xinerama if it's possible
<natediddy> anything i gotta do to play music downloaded from Frostwire? It downloads songs but won't play sound when i hit play?
<Emanon> natediddy: the default media player for frostwire is vlc
<natediddy> so i already have that?
<Emanon> for that to work you need to get vlc or switch the default in the options
<natediddy> ok
<DasEi> Okidesu: I don't know if that can be done, you would have to configure xorg.conf, but I really don't now if the linux-wacom driver offers this
<Emanon> and depending on the format of the music you may need to get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usuariojuanyllo> helloo
<erUSUL> natediddy: configure frostwire sound to go thrugh pulseaudio ?
<Emanon> hello usuariojuanyllo
<dubzi> I'm having some compatability problems with pulseaudio and wine and urbanterror, so i decided to remove the pulseaudio package and everything works, but i would like my volume control back. Is there some sort of alternative?
<meowbuntu> hi anyone know how to run webmin
<usuariojuanyllo> how old are you?and in eleven
<usuariojuanyllo> eres español
<Okidesu> DasEi, well i searched around but i can find info only on making the tablet work, which i don't need because the tablet is working just fine, the only problem is that the cubic surface of the tablet is being stretched to work over two wide screen monitor resolutions lol so when i draw circle it appears as elips and also the tablet sensitivity is terrible o-o
<ikonia> meowbuntu: don't do it
<DasEi> dubzi: gnome-alsamixergui
<usuariojuanyllo> eres español
<ikonia> meowbuntu: it's not supported, doesn't work well and has security issues
<ikonia> !es | usuariojuanyllo
<natediddy> hey guys...in the Frostwire audio options this is all it says: vlc $URL$
<ubottu> usuariojuanyllo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dubzi> DasEi, thanks, i'll have a look :D
<Emanon> !ot | usuariojuanyllo
<ubottu> usuariojuanyllo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<meowbuntu> ikonia, i need a gui for squid
<Okidesu> anyway gtg work :) thanks for the help
<usuariojuanyllo> emanon where are you from?
<acicula> dubzi: swap the mixer from pulseaudio to alsa
<DasEi> meowbuntu: depriciated, security-issues
<erUSUL> dubzi: so instead of configuring wine to use esd output or better yet use the linux native version of urbanterror you removed pulseaudio ?
<meowbuntu> DasEi, is there another gui for squid
<Emanon> usuariojuanyllo: this is a tech support ONLY channel anything that ISNT tech support can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> meowbuntu: webmin is not the answer, squid is easy to configure with a bit of effort, you don't / shouldn't need a gui
<dubzi> erUSUL, i use the native version of urbanterror and it gives problems with pulseaudio (no sound after a while, and crash on exit). And wine is giving sound problems with games too
<Emanon> and i dont plan on showing up on dateline so save the a/s/l conversations for people your own age
<DasEi> meowbuntu: ssh, but I don't get your whole attempt from the little info you gave
<meowbuntu> ikonia, i am wanting to get squid to send emails to my friend
<natediddy> Emanon, the audio option just says: vlc $URL$
<meowbuntu> DasEi, ^
<Emanon> the url part means to open whatever you say with vlc
<ikonia> meowbuntu: what sort of emails ? warning/status emails
<ikonia> meowbuntu: you know it's just a http proxy ?
<usuariojuanyllo> where do you live
<Emanon> just change the vlc part to your desired media player
<erUSUL> dubzi: i have used ut (native) and guild wars (wine) with pulseaudio without problems but anyway... others have help you already. good luck
<Emanon> i use totem if you need a suggestion
<lion64> ciao a tutti
<natediddy> is totem included already?
<DasEi> meowbuntu: so you need sth. like a mailer, f.e. sendmail
<Emanon> yes natediddy
<meowbuntu>   DasEi i have installed squid proxi server. i am wanting a gui. i need to get squid to send emails and cant find info in google
<lion64> good afternoon
<natediddy> ok thanx
<erUSUL> !hi | lion64
<ubottu> lion64: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Emanon> no problem natediddy
<ikonia> meowbuntu: what sort of emails do you want to send ?
<Nollog> erUSUL: It's a robot
<DasEi> meowbuntu: squid is a proxy, which itself doesn't send mails
<meowbuntu> DasEi, yes to his email on the web not over a network
<erUSUL> Nollog: yours ?
<Nollog> They come into channels saying "ciao" and then list all xdcc bots
<Nollog> No
<ikonia> meowbuntu: what sort of email do you want to send
<meowbuntu> DasEi, i was told i could set it to do that in #squid
<Emanon> does that mean this spanish kid im talking to is a bot too? cause it doesnt seem it could pass the turing test
<Nollog> Just Italians.
<dubzi> erUSUL, yeah i've looked up the problem on the UT forums and they suggested the fix was to remove pulseaudio, and it worked, so that's all i know ;p
<meowbuntu> ikonia, reports to my friend like netresponsability does. so he knows if i visite dodgy sites
<erUSUL> Emanon: no the spanish kids are real trust me. but they do not know enough english :)
<ikonia> meowbuntu: ok - it needs to be sent through an smpt relay
<atif> is there a way to actually kill all the processes like a fresh reboot without restarting the computer in ubuntu?
<P-Nuts> I can't get Java working in Firefox.  I have installed sun-java6-plugin, but nothing Java-related appears in about:plugins.
<ikonia> smtp relay sorry
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: install something like ssmtp ?
<Nollog> Is the nvidia-glx-195 newer/better than 180/185 ?
<erUSUL> atif: alt + sysrq + k
<Nollog> I've an ion, want to get the bestest from it.
<meowbuntu> i would use netresponsability but ir uses ruby a memory hogging app. when running i get 75-100%usage
<erUSUL> Nollog: it is newer i would say 195>185
<Emanon> so is it the language barrier or the education there preventing them from passing the turing test?
<atif> erUSUL, i dont think i have sysrq key on my notebook
<devdz> how i delete all cookies of the broswer from shell ?
<malic> ok Slart! Thx. I have not tested it, but it seems to be possible to mount ext3  under Mac os with MacFuse. Im out! Cya
<erUSUL> Emanon: both; they 11 10 years old
<meowbuntu> ikonia, erUSUL i use gmail webmail
<erUSUL> !sysrq | atif
<ubottu> atif: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Nollog> Is it normal that synaptic updates 180 even when 195 is installed?
<Nollog> Should I remove 180?
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: ssmtp can send via/to gmail afaik
<Emanon> rm -drf /home/youruser/whateverthepathtocookiesis/* devdz
<meowbuntu> ikonia, ssmtp would be ok
<dubzi> acicula, how can i swap the mixer from pulseaudio to alsa? the alsamixer app works btw, thanks!
<andai> Formatting my external 500GB hard drive for installing ubuntu ONTO it, and for using as storage accessible from windows. Where should I put the FAT32 parition?
<DasEi> Nollog: if the 195 does fine, can remove 180,
<DasEi> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<meowbuntu> ok i will install that then
<dany> hi all
<dany> I'm on kubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> andai: ubuntu can access ntfs you do not need a special sharing partition
<DasEi> !pm | Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<andai> erUSUL: but installing ubuntu into the NTFS partition is not a good idea is it? It complained when i tried fat32
<andai> erUSUL I want to boot from the drive AND be able to use it for other stuff from windows
<dany> I have a pavilion dv5 and I don't succeed to suspend to ram, I got only a screen block, I mean, the pc doesn't suspend, it only makes the screen black and if I move the mouse there is a login prompt
<coz_> andai,  installing ubuntu on a partition will format the drive to ext4
<Emanon> oh right erUSUL they recently switched the school computers in many european countries to edubuntu to cut spending huh?
<erUSUL> andai: i missunderstood you; you want to install ubuntu on a windows filesystemç????
<dany> I have done a lot of things read on forums but nothing has worked damn
<erUSUL> Emanon: no in european countries... here is some regions of spain
<andai> coz_ I'm using XFS. I'm asking if where on the drive I put the FAT32 partition will make any difference to windows's ability to access it
<acicula> dubzi: right click the audio icon in the task bar and change it
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, what do i get http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/ssmtp
<atif> erUSUL, when I press PrtScr button no matter while holding Alt key or not, a screenshot software pops up
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: sudo aptitude install ssmtp
<andai> I heard something like windows can only boot from the first partition or if it's n cylinders from the start, but that's just boot right? I can put the partition itself anywhere?
<craig_gnome> so is there a difference if i update from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 using an alternate cd  , and fresh install of a 9.10 ?
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, its not there
<dany> any idea?
<coz_> andai,  oh   mmm  accessing xfs from windows.... not sure...I know there are a few utilities to access other file systems from windows..none have worked for me so far
<Nollog> DasEi: what?
<spO> how come karmic does not use any swap? i have 0 swap according to HTOP
<andai> coz_ I'd use FAT32 for my files :P
<erUSUL> !info ssmtp
<ubottu> ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.63-1 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 8 kB
<DasEi> !pm > Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog, please see my private message
<andai> coz_ and GParted can't create NTFS anyway can it?
<Gnea> spO: how much ram do you have?
<Nollog> I has a gpg error on ppa.launchpad.net
<erUSUL> spO: i woud be glad it does not need to swap
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<spO> 40gb
<spO> i mean 4gb
<coz_> andai,  ok that will work both ways  using fat32  from and to windows
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, thats funny apt-get did not install but aptitude is interesting
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | Nollog
<ubottu> Nollog: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<DasEi> andai: gparted can
<andai> oh awesome
<Gnea> spO: that's why. it only uses swap when ram becomes exhausted
<andai> DasEi  but is that a good idea? Is the read/write support stable yet?
<coz_> andai,   but you say you have linux installed already?
<silv3r_m00n> when I start flightgear the fan on the front is on and as soon as I press numpad-9 it starts moving forward......but it also moves to left very fast .......how to keep it straight ?
<Gnea> you're just not using enough resources to justify it using swap
<Arlind> hi,i have one problem,i have one car mp4 player wich i plug with usb but i cant see him in my ubuntu,how can i install drivers ore make visible that ?can some one help me?
<Nollog> DasEi: I'm not asking anything in pm...
<DasEi> andai: if you want to use win and ubu easily both ways, I suggest run ext3 for ubu and ntfs for win
<andai> coz_ I'm on it now on my main PC, trying to setup a new one on my USB drive so i can use it at school. This worked on my flash drive now i'm trying it again with a faster bigger actual usb hdd
<atif> erUSUL, when I press PrtScr button no matter while holding Alt key or not, a screenshot software pops up
<DasEi> Nollog: I got one from you
<Nollog> It's a notice, I'm afk
<andai> DasEi: Not Ext4?
<erUSUL> Nollog: but you sen notices about being away when someone talks to you ?
<Nollog> Until you sent pms to me.
<peter007> Hello
<peter007> I need help.....
<DasEi> andai: ext4 still can't be read properly from the ext-windows driver, ext3 can
<coz_> andai,  I see... well... I am not skilled with doing that ... so I will let others talk about that :)
<andai> also why does GParted take 10 minutes to scan the partitions on my usb hard drive :P
<Arlind> hi,i have one problem,i have one car mp4 player wich i plug with usb but i cant see him in my ubuntu,how can i install drivers ore make visible that ?can some one help me?
<coz_> andai,   because usb is slow in comparison to onboard hard drive
<peter007> How does one see which version of Ubuntu you are using, 32bit or 64bit?
<peter007> there must be some sort of command?
<DasEi> !version
<coz_> peter007,  in terminal  uname -m
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ikonia> Arlind: it depends on the device make/brand
<Nollog> I'm not highlighted unless I'm away, so it helps me keep track of anything people say to me in here, since it's so busy.
<peter007> Thank you!
<norbi> hi guys, i`m trying to set up here a twin view but at every restart it sets back to single display
<andai> DasEi: I'm mainly going to use it at school where I won;t have windows admin rights anyway (and afaik you need those to install drivers to read other filesystems [with everything i have tried])
<DasEi> andai: 10 min are too long, maybe re-format it with new partition table
<peter007> \er.....great
<ikonia> norbi: you'll have to hardcode that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peter007> it just says i686
<coz_> norbi,  with nvidia you might want to open  nvidia-settings with sudo        sudo nvidia-settings
<devdz> Emanon, plz can you explain me -drf so i can use it further .. does d means directory ? and rf ? .. just to know wat each caracter for. :)
<peter007> what does that mean?
<ikonia> peter007: 32bi
<ikonia> bit
<hexdump> good morning all
<Arlind> Ikonia :its Model CVSBW-5203 Media Player
<coz_> norbi,  then click the write to xconfg  button and try it after that
<andai> DasEi: What kind of partition table will be faster to read? Or do you mean my current one is weird and broken so anything will do? :P
<ikonia> Arlind: I have no idea who makes that or it's support
<norbi> but its saying that it canot parse it
<peter007> thanks, so its 32bit? what would 64bit look like?
<DasEi> andai: if gparted needs a 10 min to scan an external, sth is wrong there, either the  connection or it's partitioning
<Arlind> ikonia its chinas
<norbi> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<ikonia> peter007: x86_64
<erUSUL> peter007: x86_64
<ikonia> Arlind: that means nothing
<peter007> Thank you1
<Alex_Mac> Is there a channel related to hardware issues?
<hexdump> andai:  hey man how ya been?
<peter007> Bye
<peter007> exit
<ikonia> Alex_Mac: in ubuntu or general
<Alex_Mac> ikonia: in general. problem with a netbook
<DasEi> andai: but I see your problem then, if you can't install a fs-driver on the windows side
<ikonia> Alex_Mac: ##hardware
<Alex_Mac> kthanks
<Alex_Mac> byee
<Anirban> what amount of RAM shld I have on my server to send 35,000 emails of 500kb size per day ?
<Arlind> ikonia so what i should do?how can i solve this problem
<devdz> can someone tell me what -drf do exactly when i type for exp: rm -drf .......
<DasEi> andai: though you'll lose some nice features, can install ubuntu to ntfs, too
<ikonia> Arlind: it's not just ram, your network connection and smtp server would be a more important configuration
<Guest11382> nforce  MCP67  forcedeth driver , ethernet  port shows up  but  no RX  bytes
<ikonia> Arlind: mail queue managment is most important
<ikonia> Arlind: sorry, not you
<norbi> coz_: how can i solve this issue, it says: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<DasEi> devdz: carefull with rm, it deletes - unrecoverable, see man rf
<adamlesaintrocke> salut tout le monde
<DasEi> devdz: carefull with rm, it deletes - unrecoverable, see man rm *
<ikonia> Anirban: it's not just ram, your network connection and smtp  server would be a more important configuration, mail queue managment is most important
<erUSUL> adamlesaintrocke: hi
<coz_> norbi,  mm  you may have to manually set that in the xorg.conf file hold on
<andai> DasEi What cannot Ubuntu do if it runs on NTFS?
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  for my nvidia settings - ive often had to save the xorg.conf somewhere else.. then copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> andai: it can't really run on ntfs
<erUSUL> andai: you can not run ubuntu on ntfs period
<andai> DasEi: And are you sure that's possible? I tried installing it to FAT32 the installer said i should select a more linuxy filesystem
<Guest11382> Anybody with  forcedeth  ethernet  problems   ?
<ikonia> Guest11382: no
<norbi> and how can i do that, i`ve just installed ubuntu i don`t really know what to do
<DasEi> andai: certain file permissions and the whole toolset it brings for extended, like fs-recovery, also you run in defragmentation more then ext3
<ikonia> andai: supported file systems are required
<bbelt16ag> hey is  there any scripts or  features to take all the windows and place on on each  desktop?
<andai> lol conflicting advice
<erUSUL> norbi: generate new xorg.conf or just move the problematic one out of the way
<DasEi> andai: the sys itself needs a linux-fs, not the home-dir
<Arlind> i have one problem,i have one car mp4 player (Model CVSBW-5203 Media Player ) wich i plug with usb but i cant see him in my ubuntu,how can i install drivers ore make visible that ?can some one help me?
<norbi> i`m trying it now
<ikonia> Arlind: you need to research the make/brand of the device and see if it has linux support
<norbi> it looks that i`m not own the file
<DasEi> Arlind: is it plugged now ?
<norbi> i cant cut it or delete it
<Arlind> Dasei yes its pluged
<coz_> norbi,  yeah you may want to listen to the others on this one...I generally use nvidia  with dynamic twinview  =  I set it up manually on each boot
<erUSUL> Arlind: find out if it supports some standar like MTP or an be set to be usb-storage (o pendrive)
<DasEi> Arlind: lsub      << is it found ?
<Azeotrope> iwconfig wlan0 mode Master   Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument. Seems my card does not support making a WAP. I need to connect my laptop to my pc by wifi, and then have internet on both. any idea?
<norbi> coz_: that is horryble :P
<norbi> coz_: at each boot ... ah
<erUSUL> norbi: do « sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bad » in a terminal
<coz_> norbi, well  I need it this way ...there are times for me that I just want a single monitor running
<erUSUL> !terminal | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<andai> So on my external USB ubuntu install I can use NTFS for the home partition (to make windows access easier). What should I use for the main filesystem (i'm on usb remember, it should be as fast as possible yet paradoxically safe from accidental unplugs/whatever)
<Emanon> lsusb DasEi
<frozen> Azeotrope: Try ifconfig wlan0 down; ifconfig wlan0 set mode Master;
<Emanon> clear
<Emanon> oops wrong window sorry
<frozen> Azeotrope: Then turn the wlan0 up, ifconfig wlan0 up
<woosh> hey. im new to ubuntu. im trying to install it but i get a message whilst installing that signal is out of range on my monitor. so i cant see anything. can anyone tip me out what to do?
<frozen> Azeotrope: Sorry, this way: ifconfig wlan0 down; iwconfig wlan0 set mode Master;
<Arlind> dasei this is my lsusb -t report dasei http://paste.ubuntu.com/394690/
<DasEi> Arlind: do again without -t
<DarkStar1> Hi I'm reading about samba config files and came across this line: hosts allow = 168.34.26.62 127. I'm wondering what the last number (127) denotes. I can't find any examples explaining this last (well it's not part of the address octects)
<norbi> now it asks me to locate it
<norbi> can i create an empty ASCI file?
<DasEi> Arlind: anyway, no such device found, so you'll need a driver for it
<AlienDK> *ASCII
<DasEi> norbi: yes, by touch
<norbi> yes, thanks
<andai> what filesystem should I use installing ubuntu to slow USB drive?
<Arlind> dasei http://paste.ubuntu.com/394693/ this is my lsusb rep
<norbi> DasEi: what that means
<norbi> ?
<roro1> hey. I am getting an error massege from the update mannager: : A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<erUSUL> andai: default; also using ntfs for home althouth can somewhat work is a bad idea and some programs will complain
<DasEi> norbi: to create an empty file can do : touch NewFile
<norbi> DasEi: but what is the copy syntax?
<erUSUL> andai: «can somewhat work» if you only ever has one user on the system that's it
<andai> erUSUL: What about FAT32 for home? Or should I just use a regular home folder on the main partition and a seperate FAT32/NTFS (in that case, which?) for files i want to share?
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, ikonia ok now i have ssmtp installed how do i get squid to send emails using it
<norbi> because if i will create an empty in /etc/x11/xorg.conf, then still will not own the file
<DasEi> andai: from your needs can install ubuntu itself in ext4, then use an extra /home , make that ntfs to be readable from windows, or just use an extra partition for windows-sharing
<xover> I have a load of startup scripts in my gnome 'startup scripts' menu, where are these stored in the FileSystem?
<andai> DasEi: Is Ext4 fast? Secure? :P
<Azeotrope> frozen: tried that.
<DasEi> andai: yes
<erUSUL> andai: no; you have to use a f*****ng linux filesystem to run linux. is that hard to grasp ? can you install windows in xfs? dos in ufs? or solaris in iso9660 ???
<Azeotrope> any idea what i can do next?
<andai> DasEi Secure in the sense that if some ******* unplugs my drive it wont corrupt everything (like XFS did lol)
<Emanon> dude chill erUSUL
<dany> no one?
<DasEi> andai: fsck woks most of the time fine
<andai> erUSUL: What are you on about?
<Emanon> and i think you CAN install solaris into iso9660
<DasEi> norbi : I don't get you
<Emanon> just have to do it virtually
<eer> When i boot up , I see i have more than 5 different versions of kernel :- is that necessary? can i remove the old ones?
<eer> does that free up any space?
<Emanon> yes you can eer
<DasEi> dany : your question ?
<norbi> DasEi: i mean i need a sudo command to copy the new created and located file and copy or move it into /etc/x11/...
<coz_> norbi,   I am guessing your xorg.conf should look similar to this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/xorg
<erUSUL> Emanon: given is a rwad only "filesyste" (is more like a archive format i.e is more similar to tar that to ext3) i would like to see that
<Emanon> old versions are retained in case a new one is unstable and you need to revert
<eer> is .20 stable?
<hareldvd> How can I get rid of old kernel files accumulated in /boot dir?
<Arlind> bye everyone see u again,and thnx
<DasEi> norbi: ic, like sudo mv anyFile /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (mv for move)
<erUSUL> hareldvd: with the package manager synaptic
<mewto> frt
<Arlind> dasei bye
<mewto>      gfxxcvbv
<erUSUL> hareldvd: search for linux-image remove the versions you do not use
<norbi> DasEi: thanks
<norbi> coz_: thanks to you to
<hareldvd> erUSUL, Will it remove also from grub?
<Emanon> hareldvd: and eer: ubuntu tweak can do alot of cool stuff like auto cleaning old kernels and packagees and stuff
<norbi> *too
<Emanon> might look into it
<norbi> and others who helped
<erUSUL> hareldvd: keep in mind is usefull to have at least two kernels incase you mess up the one you use (as fallback)
<DasEi> eer: you can , and also can specify howmany kernel grubs holds
<erUSUL> hareldvd: yes.
<mewto> what your name in spanhis
<erUSUL> !es | mewto
<ubottu> mewto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Emanon> oh god another one
<dany> DasEi: I have a pavilion dv5 and I don't succeed to suspend to ram, I got only a screen block, I mean, the pc doesn't suspend, it only makes the screen black and if I move the mouse there is a login prompt
<hareldvd> talking about grub. Any doc for the new one?
<eer> is Ubuntu tweak in the synaptik?
<erUSUL> !grub2 > hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd, please see my private message
<Emanon> someone get Chris Hanson in here to save me from these spanish children
<mewto> gracias
<Emanon> no ubuntu tweak is not in the official repositories
<norbi> DasEi: why this "/home/norbi/desktop/xorg.conf" canot be touched
<james_blond> ubuntu tweaks FTW !
<Dan_E> !grub2 > Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> eer:  you can add ubuntutweak repos if you want
<DasEi> dany: I'm not too good at this stuff, some basics : bios set to allow it ? swap approx.  double of ram ? no issues in syslog ?
<Emanon> its not an officially supported application i should warn you but it IS nice
<eer> then i will use synaptik to remove it then - thanks guys
<DasEi> norbi: d >< D , case-sensitive
<mewto> cenkyu
<dany> DasEi: Thanks anyway, no problem :) in windows Vista it works then it should work here too
<eer> hope i wont screw up
<Emanon> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu karmic main #Ubuntu Tweak Stable Source
<mewto> no cenckyu
<norbi> DasEi: thanks!
<IdleOne> Emanon: I might be mistaken but the use of tweak is actually officially discouraged
<Emanon> yea it can be dangerous if you enable development repo's
<mewto> hell
<mewto> hell
<DasEi> !es > mewto
<ubottu> mewto, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Emanon: in that case please don't advocate it in here.
<xover> startup applications? where are they stored?
<erUSUL> xover: for your sesion or for the entire system?
<mewto> hello what your name
<Emanon> well ubuntu can be dangerous if you enable the wrong repos (backports and such)
<Dr_Willis> Life is dangerous
<Emanon> so that part is irrelivant
<xover> either
<xover> I need to configure some to start and they do not work
<Dr_Willis> xover:  what are you wanting to start?
<erUSUL> :)  proposed is the dangerous repo. backports should be pretty safe
<Emanon> ok but proposed is still available by default in ubuntu
<jrib> Emanon: not enabled by default
<Emanon> and thats a bit more dangerous than say the gnome-do core team ppa hehe
<norbi> this simply wont parse any xorg.conf file
<eer> and in the grub boot up, i have two Memory Test 86+ , what are those?
<Emanon> neither are any repos in UT
<xover> a custom script
<Dr_Willis> xover:  and what does it do?
<norbi> i have an empty one on my desktop and it still cant parse it
<Emanon> but yes it is to be used with caution
<xover> i had see a load of startup scripts in system - preferences - startup applications, but cannot see where they are called from
<erUSUL> xover: what does the script do ?
<IdleOne> Emanon: the backports are safe to use, they atleast have Ubuntu peer review, tweak is a totally independant project and can/does break things in ubuntu. but anyway I think we both understand each other :)
<Emanon> as i stated
<xover> maps a key
<Gnea> eer: they test ram
<tlab> anyone know when 10.04 will be released?
<eer> April!!!
<Dr_Willis> xover:  users .bashrc perhaps then - depending on exactly what its doing.
<Emanon> april i assume
<BusMaster> i installed a virtual machine with KVM. it can ping the host, and the host can ping the VM. But the vm cannot ping the router on the same subnet. how di I fix this?
<erUSUL> 29th
<ikonia> tlab: 04 2010
<coz_> tlab,   end of april
<tlab> oh ok, I get it.. thanks
<Dan_E> How can i tell what grub version i am using?
<coz_> tlab,  just google   ubuntu lucid release schedule
<andai> So, one last check: Ext4 as my main filesystem on an external usb install, good idea? :)
<coz_> Dan_E,   grub --version
<Dan_E> k
<IdleOne> andai: ext3 if you also want to have access from windows
<coz_> Dan_E,  oops not for grub 2 though hold on
<Emanon> or create a special share folder for windows to access
<xover> Its for X starting
<Dan_E> k
<erUSUL> Dan_E: is a clean karmic install ?
<gomuze> Hello.. I'm trying to modify the OS options that grub displays... searching online I keep finding references to /boot/grub/menu.lst. I don't have that file... Running latest version of Ubuntu (fresh install)
<Dan_E> yes
<erUSUL> xover: try ~/.Xsession
<IdleOne> gomuze: grub.cfg is what you want
<erUSUL> Dan_E: then you are using grub2
<jrib> !grub2 | gomuze
<ubottu> gomuze: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> gomuze: /etc/default/grub
<gomuze> Thanks
<Dan_E> this was the return for that command  The program 'grub' is currently not installed.
<jrib> xover: maps a key how?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: head -n2 /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tail -n1
<xover> jrib: for example there is one listed called bluetooth manager, but i cannot see that anywhere in my user directory
<IdleOne> erUSUL: what does that do?
<AceKing> Anyone have any advice on a good wireless router? I have a Linksys wrt300n V1 at the moment, but I have to keep doing a hard reboot to get my wireless to work. I do have the latest firmware but it doesn't help. I just don't want to get stuck with a piece of junk.
<jrib> xover: erm, what you just said is answering a question other than the one I asked I guess...
<erUSUL> IdleOne: show the second line of the file in your terminal :)
<hareldvd> Emanon, Any Ubuntu package for "ubuntu tweak"?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: ohhh, yeah I know but how or where then do you edit the grub2 config?
<xover> jrib: xmodmap
<coz_> Dan_E,  yeah hold on
<erUSUL> IdleOne: /etc/default/grub or some of the scripts (rare) in /etc/grub.d/
<Dan_E> k
<IdleOne> erUSUL: in /etc/default/grub I assume
<IdleOne> ok thanks :)
<dlynes> AceKing, pretty much any wireless device you buy for under $200 or $300 is a hunk of junk
<jrib> xover: Ok.  You should use ~/.xmodmaprc then.  If you are using gnome, it should automatically prompt you about it the first time it notices it.  Why do you care where the startup scripts are?
<Emanon> sec hareldvd
<alflorido> hola
<erUSUL> !es | alflorido
<ubottu> alflorido: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Emanon> hareldvd: once again this is not supported and is to be used with caution do not enable any dev packages as they are unstable http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<alflorido> hello
<AceKing> dlynes, I know. I was just hoping that someone would have a preference on the lower end routers.
<alflorido> local server
<dlynes> AceKing, that being said, if you can find a Netopia Cayman (enterprise series) wireless router, it's probably about the best deal for slightly better quality
<hareldvd> Emanon, Thanks.
<dlynes> AceKing, however, you'll be stuck using telnet to configure it
<coz_> Dan_E,   try    grub-install --version
<Dan_E> k
<erUSUL> AceKing: buy one you can put dd-wrt or tomato firmware on
<AceKing> dlynes, thanks... Is it hard using telnet to configure?
<xover> jrib: because i also have a firestarter startup script listed, but cannot find it in the FS
<dlynes> AceKing, not really
<Emanon> unless you are a developer stay away from any package with dev or testing in the title or description
<dlynes> AceKing, the netopia cayman enterprise class routers will be closer to $250-300 range
<AceKing> erUSUL, I was thinking about that too
<norbi> oh sweet, now its working, successfully saved the xorg.conf, thanks to you!
<meowbuntu> ik
<Dan_E> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4)
<Dan_E>  this is gurb 2?
<jrib> xover: yes, but why do you want to find it?  Just use the startup preferences gui app to enable or disable.  You don't want to edit these things yourself most likely.  (They're in ~/.config/autostart iirc and you want to ignore my advice though)
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  yes
<IdleOne> Dan_E: yes
<Dan_E> ty
<AceKing> dlynes, thanks for the info.. Much appreciated
<DT`> ok, not used to crunchbang's setup yet, what do i need to do to re-scan my system and install any missing hardware from the internet?
<dlynes> AceKing, but it's still a hell of a lot cheaper than $500-800 for Cisco and other enterprise class options
<erUSUL> AceKing: the special linux linksys router for example
<hareldvd> I don't have linux-image, I have linux-generic. I can see the older versions on synaptic but I didn't find how to remove old versions. Any idea?
<AceKing> erUSUL, special linksys router?
<dlynes> AceKing, if you've got access to a wholesaler, they can probably order the netopias in, if they dont' stock them
<AceKing> dlynes, thanks
<dlynes> AceKing, You'll know if it's their better quality stuff, because it'll have an '-ENT' wart on the end of the model name
<hl_99> hey, is there any way i can retrieve the wireless lan pw that is already saved in my system?
<DT`> would updating help find missing hardware?
<AceKing> dlynes, I went on ebay, and there's a ton of them
<acicula> what missing hardware
<Emanon> hareldvd there is an option in ubuntu-tweak to auto-find and remove old versions of the kernel
<DT`> acicula: wireless card and gfx card
<Emanon> after an update you might wanna keep one older version (presumably the last one) in case the new one has an issue on your machine
<acicula> DT`: system->administration->hardware drivers
<hareldvd> Emanon, Yea, I just installed it. Leme take a look.
<dlynes> AceKing, that being said, if you can actually find a linksys router that you can throw dd-wrt onto, that's going to be your cheapest option...linksys wrt54g with ddwrt is actually pretty stable...I just find it a real bitch to find a wrt54g that will actually take the firmware
<Emanon> it will be like the second icon down on the left side
<Emanon> and then the 3rd or 4th button on the right
<DT`> acicula: working from crunchbang, got a terminal command to bring it up?
<Emanon> id say go through each section to familiarize yourself with the options then decide what you want to do hehe
<acicula> DT`: no
<DT`> restricted drivers says i have no extra hardware
<AceKing> dlynes, if I do look for a wrt54g, is there a version I should look for?
<acicula> DT`: chrunchbang is really not supported here
<dany2> hi all
<norbi> guys how can i make my audio work?
<DT`> yeah, i figured so, hence why i'm askin for terminal specific opperations
<dlynes> AceKing, no idea...I've tried about 3 or 4 different hardware versions, and no luck
<dany2> does anyone can help me? I have a pavilion dv5 and the suspend to ram doesn't work.. it only makes the screen black and shows a login prompt
<acicula> DT`: it can be that the drivers are just plain missing instead of not being enabled
<dlynes> AceKing, btw...you said there's a ton of the netopia's on ebay?
<devdz> how to set up parameters on the firewall using shell?
<dlynes> AceKing, i don't see any on ebay
<AceKing> dlynes, maybe I'll just look for the netopia
<acicula> DT`: make an ubuntu usb boot stick and see if your wireless and gfx works there
<DT`> acicula: i can't no usb boot on this laptop
<erUSUL> AceKing: yes linksys makes a special "linux" friendly version of its SOHO router. one that is easy to flash with tomato or dd-wrt
<zerotech> devdz: man ufw
<acicula> will tell you at least if you have any hope of getting it to work with chrunbang which seems to lag the normal ubuntu distros
<Dr_Willis> is crunchbang even still being developed?
<hareldvd> Emanon, I didn't find old kernel files removal mechanism in ubuntu-tweak
<AceKing> erUSUL, do you know the model off hand?
<DT`> gonna reboot and see if the update did anything
<dlynes> AceKing, the 3347w-006 is not the one you want...you require adsl for that (it won't plug into a network for the WAN side, and it's not the enterprise grade
<erUSUL> AceKing: WRT160NL
<dany2> no one?
<acicula> Dr_Willis: dunno
<erUSUL> AceKing: you can read this forum other recomendations in the comments http://lwn.net/Articles/369367/
<Emanon> second section in the side panel on the left hareldvd
<Emanon> then in that the 4th button down on the right hand side
<acicula> Dr_Willis: last blog update is from march 2010, before that julie 2009 :/
<acicula> Dr_Willis: so no :P?
<Emanon> Pckage Cleaner>Clean Kernels
<AceKing> dlynes, erUSUL, thank you both for your help!
<Emanon> remember save the one before the latest just in case
<Emanon> its nice to have something to fall back on
<AceKing> erUSUL, Thank you, I will read that
<Spirits-Sight> Anyone know how to make a Win CE 6 act like a storage device on Ubuntu?
<acicula> whats ubuntu-tweak, the new automatix?
<Emanon> and be sure to hit the unlock button at the bottom or it wont let you do jack
<Emanon> no acicula
<Emanon> its a 3rd part program
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: smartphone or older
<acicula> ce, thats pda right
<StrangeCharm> is there a gnome panel that functions similar to the windows 7 taskbar or mac dock?
<erUSUL> acicula: it is not discuraged
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<erUSUL> !dock | StrangeCharm
<Emanon> yes StrangeCharm
<Spirits-Sight> its a PDA for the blind? it has wince 6 as its base
<erUSUL> !awn | StrangeCharm
<acicula> erUSUL: thats what i needed, thanx
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<silv3r_m00n1> in flight gear the everything slow , not smooth , is there some graphics setting I need to change
<Emanon> oh really awn?
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n1: what graphic card and drivers ?
<Emanon> cairo is way nice hehe
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: well the pda must support sharing its local disk over usb, windows mobile can, have doubts about ce though
<dlynes> AceKing, try going to froogle.google.com and looking up 3387wg-ent
<erUSUL> Emanon: cairo do not have its own factoid :)
<Emanon> cairo dock is nice
<Emanon> well then ill be cairos factoid
<erUSUL> !info cairo-dock | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: if I connect it to a windows system I can see its disk
<dlynes> AceKing, anyways...it appears the netopias have dropped in price
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: there other alternatives like kiba-dock gnome-do/docky etc....
<StrangeCharm> erUSUL, do those apps integrate with the gnome panels, or are they auto-hidey pieces of eye-candy that have giant pulsating icons?
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: the later afaics
<Emanon> docky in gnome-do is rather unstable havent tried it since it split from gnome-do it might be better
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: it should show up like normal then in ubuntu, you connect it via usb i assume, can you post the output form dmesg? (and are you on jaunty)
<StrangeCharm> erUSUL, cairo dock, you mean?
<Emanon> giant pulsing eye candy StrangeCharm
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: I am on 10.04 and one sec and I get the dmesg info
<AceKing> dlynes, I'll do that, thanks
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: any idea
<erUSUL> StrangeCharm: all of them. they try to replicate Mac dock
<dlynes> Is there anyone on at the moment that has any experience with ubuntu preseeded installs?  I'm having a problem getting the standard desktop to install
<chazco> I have two systems running Ubuntu 9.10... recently they've both developed a tendency to fail to boot. You get to the first splash screen (the white ubuntu logo), but it seems to hang for a while... it'll eventually drop to an unresponsive terminal... any ideas?
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: you did not answered my question...
<StrangeCharm> Emanon, erUSUL that's not really what i'm after. i currently use alltray, and would rather have my applications live in the 'tray' by default most of the time. i'm really after something more functional than the crazy ui paradigm that is the mac dock; more like th w7 taskbar
<johntramp> hi.  i am trying to use amarok but when i add tracks to the playlist it just skips through them all at about 1min per second. i can't work out what is wrong. any ideas?
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: >> dg35ec intel motherboard , no other graphics card....this motherboard has 256mb onboard graphcis memory I think
<underdev> hi- after uninstalling an app, i have had problems with my external drives not mounting.  it turns out gnome-volume-manager and gnome-mount.  I've reinstalled these, and their deps, but i **still** don't automount.  any suggestions?
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: is there a way to show USB stuff only it (dmesg) out put a lot of info more then I was able to copy and paste
<underdev> gnome-volume-manager and gnome-mount were uninstalled *
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: intel is nt a speed daemon for games ....
<meatbun> will unetbootin allow me to write ubuntu.iso into partition D. and then set D as active, then i can install ubuntu with win7 without using thumb drive?
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: and intel drivers are free but not the best ones ...
<meatbun> Dr_Willis: are u still here?
<fabio333>  intel is nt a speed daemon for games: intel sucks for games
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: u there :-) ?
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: just the last 50 lines would do
<acicula> post it on pastebin
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: :-) thanks
<Spirits-Sight> one sec
<norbi> does gimp have some extensions to make it as good like photoshop? i am working with photoshop all day, but i want to use gimp instead, for first impression, gimp is not smooth, it has 'lag' on 3GB Ram and dual core
<sudaya> hi all, apparmor is blocking to execute lib_mysqludf_sys function , plz tell me how can i configure apparmor
<erUSUL> Spirits-Sight: you can use pastebinit... « dmesg | pastebinit »
<acicula> !apparmor | sudaya
<ubottu> sudaya: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<coz_> norbi,  well  the best place to ask is in the #gimp channel however  you can install fxfoundry  a bunch of filters  and also gimp GPS
<Spirits-Sight> yep yep erUSUL thats what I was going to do, I first need to install it again
<acicula> sudaya: you need to alter/disable the profile
<coz_> norbi,   but I would go to the #gimp  channel also
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: is there any setting in flightgear that can make the game smooth ?
<acicula> altering being the recommended thing
<silv3r_m00n> alien arena , openarena work very smooth
<norbi> coz_: thanks!
<coz_> silv3r_m00n,  never got flight gear to work properly here
<sudaya> acicula, does disabling mysqld profile affect other mysql security issues
<erUSUL> Spirits-Sight: use dmesg | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.ca  pastebin.com is failinig at the moment
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: use lower resolution ?
<ct529> hi everybody! my cups server does not start anynore at boot .... how do I re-enable it?
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: let me check
<acicula> sudaya: it introduces security risks yeah, apparmor is there for a reason
<acicula> sudaya: but for home installations its not too much of an issue
<acicula> sudaya: best refer to the wiki
<erUSUL> ct529: sudo update-rc.d cups defaults
<cheema> estoo k es ?
<erUSUL> !es | cheema
<ubottu> cheema: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ct529> erUSUL: I still have the cups file in /etc/init.d
<erUSUL> !irc | cheema
<ubottu> cheema: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ct529> erUSUL: why does it not start?
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: http://pastebin.com/rVYtk52E
<erUSUL> ct529: what does the command i gave you said ?
<sudaya> acicula, eventually i need to deploy it in server :(
<ksbalaji> Gnea, Success! (partly) I struggled and configured my panels as before. Now, the only problem is my right panel moves to left on rebooting! any Idea>?
<Gnea> ksbalaji: not sure
<ct529> update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1) System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cups already exist.
<ct529> erUSUL:
<ct529> erUSUL: it seems that the link already exists
<acicula> sudaya: im sure the wiki explains quite clearly what apparmor is for, either make te neccesary changes or disable it if its not a risk that applies to you
<ksbalaji> Gnea, anyway thanks! but for you, I would be using the terminal for everyg
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: sorry I did not have the device connected that time: http://pastebin.com/L57snFw1
<Gnea> ksbalaji: I use the terminal all the time
<ksbalaji> Gnea, ! for launching everything?!
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: can you set the pocketpca to usb sharing or any other optons relating to that
<Tomcat_ha> im trying to convert a image file to iso so that i can burn it
<Tomcat_ha> it orginally said it was an .img
<Tomcat_ha> i proceded to use the file command in terminal
<Tomcat_ha> it said its a udf.15
<devdz> how to call "kill" as an  X cursor, so when i click at any application it kills it ?
<acicula> ttyUSB0 is a seral connection wth the device, but thats not what you need i think
<Spirits-Sight> I am unable to set any settings on the PDA
<ksbalaji> maybe, Gnea since I am not good at typing and commands, I find it easy clicking things.
<Tomcat_ha> so how can i convert a udf 1.5 file to iso?
<fabio333> devdz: maybe xkill
<ct529> erUSUL: also, the error on runlevel stop argument seems pretty weird to me ....
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: I am unable to set any settins on the PDA
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: does it show up like a normal disk in wndows or a special disk put seperately
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<erUSUL> ct529: checked cups logs?
<devdz> fabio333, it works with xkill thanks :)
<erUSUL> ct529: /var/log/cups/error_log ? etc
<meowbuntu> what debian apps work on ubuntu 9.10
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: seems you can only access the pocketpc via syncml
<meowbuntu> is it leny
<acicula> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 etc
<Spirits-Sight> it shows as a disk under windows vista (name of device) is the the disk is called, I click on that then I see a few folders one being SD card, one being Network, another being Flash Disk <-- program files
<fabio333> devdz: look at the gnome-panel, there is a plugin also
<ksbalaji> can someone tell why my right side panel moves to leftside on rebooting please?
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: ^^
<craig_gnome> so how to i remove memtest from grub in ubuntu
<ct529> erUSUL: nothing in it that makes you suspect anything strange .... and nothing related to stopping or not starting
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: yeah but it doesnt expose a disk like a normal storage device, i suspect it uses syncml under the hood to expose it?
<HaydnA> Wow! Lots of people!
<r00t_> ok, update and reboot fixed all my driver issues
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: I wish I know!!!
<acicula> i never could get to the storage part of my windows mobile phone when it was in syncml mode
<ct529> erUSUL: there is a E [12/Mar/2010:16:55:23 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 18 IPP Read Error! yeasterday at 16:55 .... but it seems completely unrelated
<Spirits-Sight> so since I am using 10.04 what should I do?
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: ^
<erUSUL> ct529: then i dunno sorry....
<devdz> fabio333, ok .. tell me .. can I get the source code of that xkill program ? and how ?
<ct529> erUSUL: do you know where are stored the stop runlevel arguments for cups?
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile?action=show&redirect=PocketPCHowto
<erUSUL> devdz: enable the source code repos and do « sudo apt-get source xkill »
<meowbuntu> ok all i want to know is will a debian lenny paclkage work 0n ubuntu 9.10 ?
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: that describes how to get to the storage on the pocket pc
<Spirits-Sight> thanks acicula
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: nope
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: the wiki references this http://freewareppc.com/communication/wm5torage.shtml
<acicula> which seems usefull
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: read the warnings though :/
<atif> there's another session of xchat running for some reason (/whois crackguy) but i am unable to find out how... i've as well rebooted the machine but the connection of crackguy is not being killed... could some one help me what's going on...?
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: OK will do!
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, what will work though http://sarg.sourceforge.net/sarg.php
<erUSUL> atif: if it is your registered nickname do « /msg nickserv ghost crackguy »
<Spirits-Sight> acicula: thanks very much, now to install stuff for Ubuntu 10.
<Spirits-Sight> 04
<norbi> guys i would like to use windows fonts on ubuntu, because of web design
<norbi> how can i make that?
<acicula> Spirits-Sight: gl ;)
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: sudo aptitude install sarg ?
<^mNotIntelligent> norbi, have u tried using wine and then u can install almost all of windows fonts....
<melodie_> hello :)
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: do you looked first in synaptic?
<atif> erUSUL, it is not registered neither is identified with the services, it is my usual nickname i use and due to some reason it is being held since last 24 hours
<erUSUL> !software | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<flow> oula
<erUSUL> atif: someone else picked it
<flow> moi je parle francais
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<flow> french
<norbi> ^mNotIntelligent: no i wasn`t tried it
<atif> erUSUL, no, it is under my ip address
<norbi> do i need to see some guide for this?
<flow> my french
<melodie_> I have a problem in my son's netbook in Ubuntu-Remix : can't get Evolution assistant to go further once name and mail adresse are filled : what about that ? has there be some bug reports about that ? could someone help me find out please ?
<ionut> does anyone knows how can i have on my desktop all my system monitor like here in this image hi does anyone
<flow> francais
<ionut> does anyone knows how can i have on my desktop all my system monitor like here in this image http://upload.centerzone.it/images/53649187779974243186.png
<flow> french
<devdz> erUSUL, thanks but sorry can u help me more? i didnt find how to enable the source code for xkill.. im still new with these things :)
<melodie_> flow, moi aussi : et alors ? qui demande ?
<flow> my french
<svenn> How do I make a root file system ? I have 2 hard disks in my computer, when trying to install ubuntu I get 'no root system defined' ubuntu can take both hdd for its own. anyone got an idea, gparted says there both unllocated ...
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, i forgot getting tired think i'll take a break soon
<fabio333> ionut: conky
<flow> héhé tt le monde parle anglais ici
<ionut> fabio333: tnx
<chili555> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<DT`> is there  a program i can use to relearn my battery?
<melodie_> flow, the bot told you : le bot t'a dit : vas sur le chan #ubuntu-fr !!!
<DarkStar1> ionut: I believe that's a Compiz setting
<ionut> fabio333: what is conky by the way ?
<fabio333> ionut: make sure you get conky-colors
<flow> ok
<DarkStar1> ionut: config*
<ionut> fabio333: i just want the system gadget
<ionut> or what is
<kaolbrec> ionut, conky is a system monitor
<fabio333> ionut: it's  long story, and it's not easy to start with, it can do everything
<ionut> kaolbrec: how can i install it
<Dan_E> !grub2 > Dan_E
<ubottu> Dan_E, please see my private message
<kaolbrec> ionut, sudo apt-get install conky
<fabio333> ionut: there are several things like that, es. gapplets
<melodie_> anyone here did meet with the same issue as I with Evolution ? Should I rather go to Gnome chan ? thanks.
<norbi> where can i get windows fonts for wine?
<svenn> How do I make a root file system ? I have 2 hard disks in my computer, when trying to install ubuntu I get 'no root system defined' ubuntu can take both hdd for its own. anyone got an idea, gparted says there both unllocated ...
<melodie_> norbi, in Synaptic : mstt-corefonts or such
<fabio333> gapplets -> gdesklets
<melodie_> svenn, what kind of hard drives and what Gparted version ?
<norbi> melodie_: i don`t really understand, mstt-corefonts are the windows corefonts?
<nmvictor> will someone please ashame #debian i have been asking them about trying to corect my screen error, something with fixing X, and no one is responding.I know ubuntu is more of debian, any hel pleas?is their a way
<Tomcat_ha> can anyone help me with converting a udf file to iso?
<melodie_> norbi, right, just check the right name
<Tomcat_ha> i want to burn it to a dvd
<craig_gnome> removing memtest from grub2 any body ?
<ionut> fabio333: i've installed it,now how can i use it ?
<meowbuntu> how do i search for files in ubuntu again
<norbi> and how can i use them?
<svenn> gparted 0.4.5. and 2 x ATA Maxtor 6Y06OLO
<melodie_> norbi, do a search in Synaptic with "font" or with "ttf" keywords
<DT`> grr...i cannot stand this chat program -_-
<melodie_> svenn, download the latest gparted and try again, actual version is 5.2
<avi93> anyone knows how to solve this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8926270#post8926270
<svenn> from a live cd ubuntu 9.1
<fabio333> ionut: start with  conky
<melodie_> svenn, you can have it as a live cd or as a live usb
<norbi> melodie_: where is the "Synaptic"?
<melodie_> svenn, you can even create a live usb from within the live iso
<fabio333> ionut: there is a configuration to do, i cant explian it here
<svenn> oke, ill grab a usb stick
<melodie_> norbi, what flavor Ubuntu do you have ?
<norbi> koala
<ionut> fabio333:  do you know any site ?
<craig_gnome> norbie system
<way> u may try to use grub4DOS
<fabio333> ionut: man conky
<melodie_> svenn, allright ?
<craig_gnome> norbi , system>admin
<norbi> thanks
<kaolbrec> ionut, try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<svenn> Ill try and find latest Gparted version and try if that works :)
<melodie_> svenn, have thoses hard drives had a system on them before bye the way ?
<nmvictor> anyone please, how could i fix X?
<craig_gnome> melodie , removing memtest from grub2 ?
<melodie_> svenn, maybe you have to first create a dos partition
<melodie_> craig_gnome, what for ?
<craig_gnome> my list is too long
<melodie_> craig_gnome, list of what ?
<craig_gnome> boot options
<melodie_> boot list ?
<craig_gnome> yup
<fabio333> craig_gnome: several kernels installed
<craig_gnome> yes and multiple oses too
<katesmith> okay what does everyone think of this , i tried wubi ubuntu but i did not like it at all so i uninstalled it, i downloaded a cd a put the iso of unbuntu on a disk, i was going to put it in my hard drive, but i was told that i would need to resize my windows vista and follow the instructions on this ,  http://www.vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista, i am way too chicken to do that
<melodie_> try to remove items from the list, there might be a tool for that
<norbi> melodie_: i cant find them
<jrib> katesmith: just have backups
<svenn> melodie_ yes, windows 2000 server was on them, so i think FAT/NTFS
<melodie_> katesmith, you should start to backup your hard drive with Clonezilla, that's a tool to backup partitions and full hard drives
<melodie_> katesmith, so it something goes wrong you can restore it all
<craig_gnome> melodie i could edit the menulst on 9.04 , but not on 9.10 coz it uses grub.cfg or somthing
<atif> how is Fedora different than ubuntu?
<codeshepherd> atif fsck off to fedora
<melodie_> craig_gnome, if you uninstalled the eldest kernels with Synaptic ?
<melodie_> svenn, get a new Gparted live, and try again.
<codeshepherd> synaptic.. I have never heard about it
<Dr_Willis> atif:  biggest differance - RPM vs DEB
<melodie_> svenn, do you need a tutorial to know how to use it ?
<craig_gnome> melodie , i can uninstall the kernels no problem abt that but what abt the memtest....
<svenn> if you have one, it would be nice
<melodie_> codeshepherd, Synaptic is the frontend to apt : Advanced Package Manager
<craig_gnome> katesmith , ubuntu installer has the option of using the largest free space...
<svenn> i'm not that technical, I would be glad if it just worked :)
<codeshepherd> melodie_:  just figured that out..
<melodie_> craig_gnome, keep it : if you need to test the memory of your machine one day you will appreciate it
<siddhartha> hiiiii
<melodie_> ok I go to Gnome chan for my question
<craig_gnome> melodie , whats the q?
<melodie_> svenn, do you need a tutorial to know how to use it ?
<underdev> hi!  I'm almost in tears here, so if someone could help me i would really appreciate it.  I had an uninstall of a package go terribly wrong.  I've had a bunch of problems since, and now can't mount any of my external (or one of my internal) storage devices.  I'm currently booted from a live 9.10 cd, and everything works fine.  Is there some way i can figure out what's missing on my installed system so that my ubuntu can "just work" again?
<svenn> if you have one yes
<melodie_> craig_gnome, I don't have your machine in front of me : I don't know what you are talking about
<IdleOne> underdev: what did you uninstall?
<xover> jrib: that xmodmap file prompts me on boot but it does not run my commands
<underdev> i can't remember, i think it was kttsd.
<jrib> xover: what is its contents?
<craig_gnome> eeh ? i thought u had the problem  ah never mind sorry :P
<codeshepherd> underdev: what error do you get while booting ?
<underdev> i even noted that "gee, that stuff looks important" when it uninstalled the "dependencies"
<xover> I just entered it like this
<underdev> no errors
<xover> xmodmap -e "keycode 191=F11"
<xover> xmodmap -e "keycode 192=Insert"
<jrib> xover: right... ~/.xmodmaprc is fed directly to xmodmap, you just puth xmodmap commands in there (like "keycode ..."
<IdleOne> underdev: so what is your system not doing? we need more info
<xover> ok, let me try that, thank you.
<greezmunkey> jrib: After editing that file, restart X?
<underdev> IdleOne: okay, none of my external storage will automount, one of my internal hds doesn't automount.  i also uninstalled the printer support, but have managed to get that back
<jrib> greezmunkey: just log out and back in to make sure it's loaded automatically on login
<underdev> who knows what else is gone too
<airtonix> underdev, it's kde yeah? have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<greezmunkey> jrib: ahh, cool!
<underdev> no, i just installed kttsd to experiment with tts on ubuntu.  i'm running gnome
<underdev> just a plain 9.10.
<airtonix> !find ktts
<IdleOne> underdev: kdebase-runtime probably but I think that if you reinstall kubuntu-desktop it should fix most of the missing depends
<greezmunkey> jrib: ok, I get it, because it's in my home (profile) directory.
<ubottu> Found: kttsd
<airtonix> !info kttsd
<IdleOne> underdev: ahh then wait
<ubottu> kttsd (source: kdeaccessibility): a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1390 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<airtonix> !info kdeaccessibility
<ubottu> kdeaccessibility (source: kdeaccessibility): accessibility packages from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<underdev> again, am i stupid to think that i could cross-reference what is installed on the livecd with what i have on my installed system and that would tell me what i'm missing?
<jrib> underdev: possible but pointless I guess
<airtonix> underdev, check if kdeaccessibility is installed.
<underdev> under this livecd i'm running everything is fine
 * airtonix has no idea why text to speech would affect drive mounting
<underdev> well, i would have to reboot into the installed system
<spO> if you set your hard drive to spin slower (and quieter) ... does that lead to longer life for it?
<melodie_> is there a chan dedicated especially to Ubuntu-Remix ? the one for netbooks ?
<underdev> airtonix: yeah, this is BS- it took a lot of vital things with it
<DFarmer> Hi
<melodie_> I can't change the password from withing the user's management section : how come ?
<xover> jrib: it still doesnt load
<airtonix> underdev, wierd things happen when you install gnome on a kde system or kde on a gnome system
<IdleOne> underdev: see !puregnome and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop package, that should get you back to a normal base ubuntu but not remove your other gnome apps you have installed
<melodie_> is that a bug ?
<xover> jrib: it that because its copied the contents of my xmodmaprc to another file and no longer reads it?
<underdev> IdleOne: yes
<underdev> !!!
<melodie_> is there a #ubuntu-bug chan ?
<underdev> IdleOne: that's a great idea!!!!
<guntbert> melodie_: how did you try?
<ddd> #ubuntu-it
<DFarmer> I'm having difficulties connecting to my VNC server. I can connect fine through Vinagre, and mouse and keyboard commands are sent through it (I can use the server with the clients controls) but the image on the client's screen remains frozen as it was when the client first connected. How can I remedy this?
<IdleOne> !puregnome > underdev
<ubottu> underdev, please see my private message
<melodie_> guntbert ?
<ddd> #ubuntu-it-chat
<guntbert> melodie_: did you select "unlock" ?
<jrib> xover: didn't gnome prompt you to load the file at some point?  Did you say, yes, always?
<xerox1> sp0, i don't know if there is a direct connection between speed and lifetime...
<DFarmer> Anybody know?
<xover> i loaded the file the first time
<xover> now it doesnt prompt anymore
<underdev> IdleOne: i can not tell you what it means to me for your help?  can i paypal you some bucks?
<xover> how do i get that back up again?
<melodie_> guntbert I logued in the management section for users, entered the password to unlock then I changed the password, then it sayd I was successfull clicked on all apply and ok buttons to close the window then try to go elsewhere with new passwd then it didn't work but with the old passwd yes : what did I do wrong ?
<underdev> IdleOne: i can not tell you what it means to me for your help.  can i paypal you some bucks?
<greezmunkey> How do I go about editing the "Places" menu?
<IdleOne> underdev: absolutely not :) but you are welcome. I hope this works but it won't break anything further so worst thing that happens is you spend a little time NOT breaking anything else
<jrib> xover: it should have had some option to "always load".  Check gconf (search for xmodmap).  Anyway, if you don't want to be bothered, just add « xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc » to startup applications
<DFarmer> I'm having difficulties connecting to my VNC server. I can connect fine through Vinagre, and mouse and keyboard commands are sent through it (I can use the server with the clients controls) but the image on the client's screen remains frozen as it was when the client first connected. How can I remedy this?
<underdev> IdleOne: okay, thanks.  i will try to reinstall the desktop
<melodie_> guntbert ?
<guntbert> melodie_: reading and looking
<IdleOne> underdev: see the message from ubottu also first
<leftist> what command do i use to remove a .nx directory and all directories behind or or recursively?
<melodie_> guntbert, I would go to launchpad to look for bugs, but I'm scared about the number of them I can find
<melodie_> I'll go to console for now
<melodie_> guntbert, but I think it's a pity that doesn't work
<leftist> rm -r?
<xover> jrib: under my home dir?
<melodie_> leftist, -R
<jrib> !startup | xover
<ubottu> xover: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<melodie_> rm followed by -R
<guntbert> melodie_: did you try change the password of the current user or of someone else?
<leftist> thank you melodie_
<miri> hola
<melodie_> guntbert, current user
<xover> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<miri> jandfcnjń
<melodie_> leftist, welcome
<miri> helo!
<xover> rc.local doesnt work thats for sure
<IdleOne> !hello | miri
<ubottu> miri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xover> i used to put my xmodmap commands in there and nada happens
<miri> who are you guis
<norbi> how can i install a .bin package??
<ionut> i've tryied conky to see my system processes and others on desktop but is difficult to install. does exist another application that can be installed easier ?
<norbi> i downloaded Qt sdk from Nokia and dunno how to use the .bin
<guntbert> melodie_: then you had to enter your old password first
<miri> norbi: who are you?
<IdleOne> !es | miri
<ubottu> miri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<greezmunkey> ionut: have you tried "htop"?
<norbi> miri: why? and what are you meaning by this?
<Stargaze> ha
<guntbert> !ot | miri
<ubottu> miri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leftist> i get an error from NX client and according to the forum it says to uninstall NX.  This isnt windows so how do i uninstall an application such as NX Client?
<IdleOne> norbi: I think miri means to say How and not who
<ionut> greezmunkey: nope
<miri> greezmunkey: i am so hot, fisicly
<cozmoz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870001&highlight=xfi+-fatality&page=54
<greezmunkey> ionut: sudo apt-get install htop, then run htop from a terminal.
<Stargaze> my 64 bit install was a failure, back in 32 bit now :(
<norbi> :) then if it is "how", i`m fine thanks
<IdleOne> miri: please stop. this is not a social chat channel and much less a dating site
<cozmoz> anyone can help me? Third post from down
<miri> greezmunkey:i love to love
<magda> ;)
<norbi> :))
<norbi> so please, tell me how to use .bin
<ct529> erUSUL: there is something strange going on actually .... if I run "runlevel" it says "unknown" .... how can the reunlevel be unknown?
<magda> what is it?!
<norbi> ?
<guntbert> cozmoz: don't assume my screen is like yours - please repost your question ~ every 10 minutes
<magda> ok, never mind
<leftist> norbi do you play lfs?
<ionut> greezmunkey: but i want it permanently on my desktop like this in this image here http://upload.centerzone.it/images/53649187779974243186.png
<magda> i'm here... first time
<norbi> lfs? what is that?
<leftist> nevermind
<norbi> :)
<cozmoz> can't get my microphone to work on Ubuntu 9.10, got an x-fi fatal1ty soundcard, can record sound from inside the computer, can't get my microphone to record anything
<norbi> haha here is like on a social network :)
<greezmunkey> ionut: maybe docky?
<IdleOne> cozmoz: type alsamixer in a terminal and make sure the mic is not muted
<norbi> so again, back to the .bin
<guntbert> norbi: no - its a support channnel
<norbi> i know
<norbi> :)
<norbi> but its like
<cozmoz> IdleOne, already done
<cozmoz> posted a screenshot in the thread I linked
<norbi> how can i run that .bin file?!
<vassago> norbi: chmod + x your.bin && ./your.bin
<vassago> +x, without a space between
<norbi> vassago: why need chmod?
<IdleOne> cozmoz: this channel is very busy as you can see. links and posts get lost quickly, restaing your question every ten minutes or so is the best way to be seen
<IdleOne> restating*
<fabio333> norbi: executable flag
<spO> if you set your hard drive to spin slower (and quieter) ... does that lead to longer life for it?
<norbi> ah
<DarkStar1> Quick question. Is there anyway to decouple a terminal from the application I started within it. I'd like to close the terminal window but keep the app running
<maui> hi
<fabio333> spO: through hdparm
<vassago> norbi: you can also try running it directly, if it happens to be an shell script (as is often the case) by: sh your.bin
<fabio333> spO: acceleration can damage it
<IdleOne> DarkEyes: command & will do that
<Aquarius> Подскажите, как в grub2 менять строки с наименованиями систем!
<norbi> it doesn`t run
<spO> fab, but setting to quiet is a form of deacceration... you think that can damage it too?
<maui> im running ubuntu via wubi and grub doesnt work anymore after the last kernel update, i cant boot ubuntu anymore
<Lazy^> Aquarius: talk english
<vassago> norbi: what happens exactly?
<IdleOne> !ru | Aquarius
<ubottu> Aquarius: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<norbi> Could not display "/home/norbi/Downloads/qt-sdk...ux-x86-opensource-2010.02.bin"
<DarkStar1> for instance I GKSU'ed a gedit but I'd like to close the terminal to reduce my taskbar clutter
<IdleOne> Lazy^: what if he doesn't speak english?
<norbi> The file is of an unknown type
<Lazy^> maui: use live-cd to recover grub
<greezmunkey> I figured out editing the "Places" menu...
<vassago> norbi: what does > file your.bin say?
<DarkStar1> Anyone??
<norbi> vassag: The file is of an unknown type
<DarkStar1> Or is it not possible
<norbi> vassago: The file is of an unknown type if i try to run it directly
<vassago> norbi: than it might be corrupt
<IdleOne> DarkStar1: gksudo gedit &
<spO> fabio, but setting to quiet is a form of deacceration... you think that can damage it too?
<DarkStar1> IdleOne: thanks. I'll try that now
<Okidesu> is there a way to configure the xserver-xorg-input-wacom ?
<norbi> no, it says with sh: /home/norbi/Downloads/qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.02.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<IdleOne> DarkStar1: gksudo gedit file & , you get my drift...
<dosordie> lastfm does not work for me in rythmbox, anyone else had same problem? it has been ivalid some time now
<underdev> IdleOne: YES!!!  IT WORKED!!!1
<IdleOne> underdev: :) glad to hear it
<underdev> that's a trick worth remembering
<norbi> vassago: chmod x+u works :)
<vassago> x+u?
<cozmoz> can't get my microphone to work on Ubuntu 9.10, got an x-fi fatal1ty soundcard, can record sound from inside the computer, can't get my microphone to record anything
<vassago> maybe the other way round?
<cozmoz> audacity got this info : Capture volume is emulated Playback volume is native
<ubuntu_> i've booted live CD of Lubuntu.  i can't start installation using desktop icon.  can anyone help?
<greezmunkey> dosordie: Add stations to rythmbox: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302440
<ubuntu_> anyone help w/ lubuntu?
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: try asking in #lubuntu also
<Nollog> Is xbmc.org down?
<greezmunkey> Nollog, www.isitup.org
<Nollog> greezmunkey: I've tried with two seperate connections one in france another here.
<Nollog> I was hoping someone might say "yea, maintenence" or something.
<dosordie> greezmunkey thx, i will look at that
<greezmunkey> Nollog: check the site from http://www.isitup.org
<IdleOne> Nollog: it isn't just you
<Nollog> o, ok.
<Nollog> Anyone know why?
<datag> hi there. i recently filed a bug on launchpad and i wonder what the tag "kernel-series-unknown" means, which was added by someone
<IdleOne> Nollog: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<IdleOne> Nollog: they didn't pay the rent this month? :)
<greezmunkey> IdleOne> Nollog, isitup shows it working...
<Slyboots> Hm, Having an .. "intresting" issue with Ubuntu 9.10, Have a Softraid RAID5 setup with mdamd and set it to rebulid over night, however this morning the job came up as failed and this was in the system logs
<Slyboots> http://pastebin.com/5nuNU4p8
<lorenzo> #ubunti-it    #ubuntu-it-chat
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: not on my end
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: wierd
<Slyboots> Im not really sure what exactly that error means? Is it a drive or..bus/controller error?
<datag> does the tag "kernel-series-unknown" mean that my system's kernel is non-default?
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: It came up on my browser, where are you (on the planet)?
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: Montreal Canada
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: Maybe it's the NSA...
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: could be. I'm not concerned about it though
<Stargaze> !it| lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Nollog> Anyone think more ram would help hd playback in an atom/ion htpc?
<Slyboots> Nollog: how much ram do you have in it now?
<Nollog> 1GB
<datag> https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadBugTags doesn't show "kernel-series-unknown"
<Nollog> 128 for video memory, won't let me go higher unless I upgrade, but the ram is costly.
<Slyboots> Mm
<Slyboots> not sure, sorry
<Nollog> Maybe I'm just used to low ram prices over the years.
<greezmunkey> Nollog, atom should support up to 2GB
<wowoto> hello,how can i make the buttons of --max min and closd - to the left (like MAC )
<Nollog> It supports 2GB on each slot, but only 1GB present.
<IdleOne> Nollog: so buy more ram. won't hurt it
<wowoto> o  igot it
<Stargaze> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<wowoto>  C U ALL
<IdleOne> later wowoto
<Nollog> It's an acer revo 3600(1600 in the us)
<wowoto> IdleOne: i got it my elf
<philcamlin> hey guys
<Stargaze> wowoto, there's a bot-message about it
<IdleOne> wowoto: good job, wanna share with us?
<Nollog> Posts all over the internet say 1080p should work fine on 1GB, but mine doesn't
<wowoto> at metacity----general---
<Nollog> Well, it doesn't mention 1GB, but the model number and they don't mention any upgrades.
<wowoto> IdleOne: gconf-editor------  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<meowbuntu> hi i am doing an update in terminal. its been stuck on 99% [2 Packages bzip2 0] for 25mins what is going on
<wowoto> IdleOne: edit that by yourself
<IdleOne> wowoto: good to know. thank you
<wowoto> IdleOne: welcome @
<wowoto> C U all
<fernando_> some good spyware for linux?
<Stargaze> !spyware
<melodie_> fernando_, you want to install a spyware ? what and who do you want to spy ?
<lao5> does linux have spyware?.
<JimmyNeutron> nope, unless u got infected
<fernando_> i dont kniow, i want a goog program cause i wana know something about mi girlfriend
<llutz> lao5: it has
<lao5> how doi judge if infected
<lao5> check the processes?
<lao5> like windows?
<JimmyNeutron> monitor your ethernet packets
<Stargaze> windows is NOT linux
<meowbuntu> any ideas
<fernando_> ok
<Nollog> fernando_: lol
<lao5> JimmyNeutron: how do i monitor the ethernet packets? do you have any recommended sotfware
<JimmyNeutron> use wireshark, free software and works great
<llutz> pointless if he doesn't know to interpret the dumps
<IdleOne> fernando_: if you want to know something about your girlfriend, ask her. IF you have to spy then perhaps she should not be your girlfriend.
<IdleOne> </offtopic>
<fernando_> ok, thanks idleone
<red>  Is there any utility to notify me whenever a user logs onto my ubuntu using SSH?
<red> or an app to see a list / log of login times or anything similar?
<ikonia> red: you can script that
<leftist> anyone ever have issues with nxclient?
<red> I'd like it in GUI
<ikonia> red: look at the secure log
<llutz> red: who/w/last
<ikonia> red: in that case, no, that doesn't exist at th emoment
<red> llutz: thanks, last command is nice
<DarkStar1> how do I add a new group? The "Users and Groups" tool doesn't seem to be working
<ikonia> DarkStar1: well, if it's not working that's a real problem, however groupadd works
<DarkStar1> ikonia: Well everytime I add a group it works fine. but when I close it and open again the new group I just added isn't listed
<Creedence> I need help opening easy bcd on my machine
<Plimmer> Hello. I have 3 hard drives in my system, mouted via fstab. The other day I lost contact to one of them (a brand new WD1,5tb disk) and the rest still works. I have tried swapping them around on the different sata ports on the motherboard and now tried hooking them up via a Promise PCI controller.
<Plimmer> The 1st hdd works fine on the promise and the 2nd still wont show
<Plimmer> Should I send the drive in or am I missing something?
<DarkStar1> ikonia: When I use groupadd I get the error message "Cannot lock /etc/group" how can I find out the process holding this file?
<babilen> DarkStar1: lsof
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: Can you see the drive listed when you POST?
<greezmunkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394738/
<DarkStar1> babilen:  thanks
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: I dont have a monitor attached to it, but I can see it when I do a "lshw -C disk"
<tiina> hi
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: I only have terminal acces to it
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: what is that?
<tiina> hej anyone who konws how to reinstall firefox in ubuntu
<dbeav> hi everyone. I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and need some help
<llutz> tiina: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110440
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: if any process can recognise the drive then it should be physically OK
<Stargaze> !ask| dbeav
<ubottu> dbeav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> dbeav: Ask away!
<dbeav> thx
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Can it be the file system that is corrupted?
<theadmin> tiina: You can just delete the .mozilla folder in your home folder. It will likely have quite the same effect.
<dbeav> after the install, two out of three times, the bios doesn't get past the RAM check. I never had this problem before. It does not happen when I disconnect the HD. I tried installing on a different HD, but still the same problem.
<theadmin> tiina: If you need to reinstall, however, try this: "sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo rm -rf $HOME/.mozilla && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<devdz> someone can tell me how i enable the source of a program so i can check it with apt-get souce ... ??
<intuition> hey
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Oh btw. Before I lost total acces to it, when I transferred larger amounts of data to or from it, it would loose acces to the disk, only to return after a reboot.
<theadmin> dbeav: Weird.
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: did you manually enter the fstab information. Also it's a shame you don't have "gparted" access to it
<tiina> jag taar
<theadmin> dbeav: Can't really help that though, doesn't sound like Ubuntu problem... but if it happens only after install it is.
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Yes I did, want me to paste it to you?
<intuition> i tried following this guide to fix a problem with a software, and i have no sound in the system now. http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=52099 :\ how can i put the sound back ? going to system > preferences > sound won't do anything since it can't load sound
<tiina> I'll thanks you ....do I need to remove anything?
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: yeah
<Plimmer> I can pastebin the lshw info too..
<dbeav> theadmin: I know, that's what I thought. Maybe it has to do with the file system I formatted to?
<Plimmer> 2 secs
<Stargaze> dbeav, the BIOS comes before Ubuntu is loaded, so it is not an Ubuntu isuue, it sounds like a hardware issue
<theadmin> dbeav: What was it?
<theadmin> dbeav: You'd better only use Ubuntu with ext3 or even better with ext4
<dbeav> thadmin: Was NTFS, is now whatever the default Ubuntu is
<tiina> THANKS
<Nollog> What the hell? My cpu is at 100% on both threads just running ubuntu...
<intuition> Nollog, using teamspeak 3?
<Nollog> No, ubuntu
<dbeav> theadmin: how do I check what it is under Ubuntu?
<theadmin> dbeav: Give the output of "cat /etc/fstab", please
<llutz> dbeav: blkid
<Nollog> How is 28+12 = 200%?
<interglossa> are there any acer 1410 or 1810 owners?
<theadmin> dbeav: Pastebin it, don't paste into the channel directly though
<intuition> can anyone help me please?
<ikonia> intuition: with that ?
<Nollog> I'm an acer revo 3600 owner
<paavo91> hejka
<intuition> ikonia, i tried following this guide to fix a problem with a software, and i have no sound in the system now. http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=52099 :\ how can i put the sound back ? going to system > preferences > sound won't do anything since it can't load sound :s
<Plimmer> Gah.. How do I copy text from Putty to windows?
<interglossa> oh, i am trying to decide between 1410 and 1810 and can't tell whether 1810 is worth the extra $$
<Stargaze> !ask| intuition
<ubottu> intuition: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nollog> Plimmer: right click to select it.
<Nollog> It's copied.
<interglossa> revo is notebook?
<theadmin> interglossa: That'd be offtopic
<intuition> Stargaze, i did ask the question before :)
<Nollog> revo is nettop.
<interglossa> sorry
<paavo> sdp
<dbeav> theadmin: will do, brb
<greezmunkey> Scripting question: Writing a script that shortens the process of adding arguments. That works, but I would like to pipe information to the script also and have the script run the prog with some "default" arguements. Is this possible? Where should I look?
<Stargaze> Nollog, check this PDF about Revo => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue33_en.pdf
<Nollog> stupid nauticlus didn't cancel my file operation when I told it to.
<Nollog> I can';t read pdfs
<ikonia> greezmunkey: try #bash
<roscogruen> can anyone see my IP or locale?
<Stargaze> Nollog, with which OS?
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: http://pastebin.org/111724
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why Nautilus "hangs"? Sometimes, when opening a folder, Nautilus "hangs" when loading, giving me only partial list of the files, then keeps loading forever. No matter if it's internal or external drive. Mounted NFS-drive doesn't do this. Any ideas? It works again after a reboot.
<theadmin> roscogruen: Doubt it :/
<roscogruen> i'm trying to hide it
<auronandace_> Nollog: use evince to read pdf
<Nollog> Stargaze: debian
<theadmin> OttifantSir: Try hitting f5 if it happens again, it happens if folder is to big. Is just a bug.
<JimmyNeutron> dsl swbell.net
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  you can request a ip cloak on this irc network if you want.
<roscogruen> there is a guy, alienjeff, on the puppy channel that is .....  a jerk
<roscogruen> i've been cloaked
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  yes.. we know him. :)
<JimmyNeutron> or go through a proxy server
<Stargaze> Nollog, and no built-in PDF-reader?
<ikonia> roscogruen: that's nothing to do with #ubuntu, please don't bring i up in here
<dbeav> theadmin: pastebin.com/P5We9hYw
<Nollog> It;s a server, pdf is crappy and bloated and loads slowly on a vnc screen.
<greezmunkey> OttifantSir, I had that happen after downloading a .pdf, turned out that the pdf filename had a bunch of spaces and whatnot which seemed to confuse Naut. I had to access the directory via a terminal, and rename the file.
<theadmin> dbeav: Hm, it is ext4, seems like filesystem is not the problem then
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  you dont look cloaked here -> [roscogruen] (~ubuntu@adsl-69-149-170-193.dsl.amrltx.swbell.net): Live session user
<ikonia> roscogruen: talk to freenode about your cloak
<dbeav> theadmin: could there be any compatability problems with old motherboards and the file system? I have a Gigabyte mobo from around 2004
<OttifantSir> theadmin: No, that doesn't work. Closing Nautilus and reopening the folder does the same. F5 or pressing the Reload-button doesn't work either. Only thing that corrects is a reboot. And some of the folders are large (~1000 files) some are smaller (~50 files). Never the same ones
<theadmin> OttifantSir: Oh. Weirdness.
<ArThUr_1> question if i buy a new laptop and the restore partition windows.. can i make recovery cd's from that partition? if so how? from ubuntu of course...
<ikonia> ArThUr_1: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ArThUr_1: speak to the guys in ##window
<ArThUr_1> ok
<ikonia> ##windows sorry
<ArThUr_1> ok ty!
<Dr_Willis_> ArThUr_1:  most laptops these days come with programs you run under windows that makes 'restore disk sets' or you can buy a set from the company for like $20
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: there's actually nothing outwardly wrong with the disk from the output. so this may suggest some hardware problem relating to some other hardware in the base unit
<Dr_Willis_> ArThUr_1:  i tend to make a set AND order a set.. befor i whipe out the hd's for my liux installs
<Dr_Willis_> ArThUr_1:  or just swap out the HD with my own for my Linux Needs.
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Hrmm
<PeturI> Hello
<Ardethian> http://mxhaard.free.fr
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Any idear where I should start looking?
<hamdar> Hi... I'm a newbie. I took Eeebuntu for my acer aspire 8gb netbook.
<Plimmer> I thought it might be the sata ports that were wonkey, but the promise card is brand spanking new.
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: do me a favour first. Unhook one of the other non essential HD and then try copying or writing large amounts of data
<PeturI> How can i subscript in Ubuntu?
<Nollog> Stargaze: That gives very little detail.
<ArThUr_1> thats what i do swap hard drives was just wondering if there was a way to make the recovery disks from ubuntu..?
<ikonia> PeturI: subscript ?
<Ardethian> Guys, does anyone know how I can get my iCatch webcam to work? Tried mxhaard.free.fr drivers, but I can't seem to install em.
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Okay, brb
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: ok
<Dawgmatix> what does one do when a bug has been filed for quite sometime and no ones looking into it ?
<PeturI> ikonia: Superscript is like x² .. but subscript is placing the 2 on the bottom.
<ArThUr_1> but thanks for the info!
<ikonia> PeturI: I have no idea what you're talking about
<Plimmer> To and from the same drive?
<Ardethian> Guys, does anyone know how I can get my iCatch webcam to work? Tried mxhaard.free.fr drivers, but I can't seem to install em.
<Dr_Willis_> ArThUr_1:  tjers tools to Image a hard drive completely - under linux. Thats possible.. but i still suggest making a backup disk set. AND ordering a set.
<Dr_Willis_> ArThUr_1:  Tripple Backups :)
<greezmunkey> l;o
<PeturI> ikonia: X squared (as in math) can be written as x^2 or simply x², ok? the 2 is called superscript ok?
<Jeruvy> Dawgmatix: best to join #ubuntu-bugs and discuss it there.
<erUSUL> Dawgmatix: take a deep breath and remember to yourself how mauch you pay for ubuntu and all its software :)
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why Nautilus "hangs"? Sometimes, when opening a folder, Nautilus "hangs" when loading, giving me only partial list of the files, then keeps loading forever. No matter if it's internal or external drive. Mounted NFS-drive doesn't do this. Usually happens after having the computer run for a few day. Any ideas? It only works again after a reboot.
<greezmunkey> l;|
<PeturI> ikonia: In chemistry, the -script is usually placed on the bottom, i'm trying to find a way to do so
<ArThUr_1> oh yea  backups alot.. ;) not that i use windows for anything
<ArThUr_1> and ty again for the info!
<Dawgmatix> erUSUL i will pretend i didnt hear that :)
<Dr_Willis_> PeturI:  You mean in IRC chat rooms? or where exactly?
<ikonia> PeturI: I have no idea how that relates to ubuntu
<Ardethian> ..
<Ardethian> o.-
<Ardethian> Gah.
<madjoe> Hi! Is there predefined color palettes for terminal other than default? I'd like to know if I could download a good palettes for my terminal screen... if possible.
<ikonia> madjoe: make your own
<Dawgmatix> i filed a bug, followed it up with providing the necessary technical info, even now i am not griping but enquiring about the proper procedure to escalate issues.
<abhi_nav> madjoe: yes
<PeturI> ikonia: Ubuntu runs gnome by default, the key combination is related to the OS.
<madjoe> abhi_nav: how? where?
<Ardethian> Madjoe: go to Edit > Profiles.
<HowardtheDuck> hey.  since ubuntu doesn't have midentify, how do i go about checking the bitrate of my videos?
<Ardethian> You're supposed to be able to customize your colors in there.
<abhi_nav> madjoe: do that
<ikonia> PeturI: key combination to do Maths, ??? apologies, I'm really not following
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis, and ikonia .  thank you.  i will speak to freenode about cloak.  it was never set correctly
<Ardethian> Guys, does anyone know how I can get my iCatch webcam to work? Tried mxhaard.free.fr drivers, but I can't seem to install em.
<madjoe> abhi_nav: you mean - I should make my own paletter?
<madjoe> palette*
<Ardethian> Yeah, you can do that.
<abhi_nav> madjoe: I mean do what Ardethian told you to
<PeturI> ikonia: A subscript or superscript is a number, figure, symbol, or indicator that appears smaller than the normal line of type and is set slightly below or above it – subscripts appear at or below the baseline, while superscripts are above. Subscripts and superscripts are perhaps best known for their use in formulas, mathematical expressions, and descriptions of chemical compounds or isotopes, but have many other uses as well. (wikipedia)
<PeturI> ikonia: I'm trying to find out how i make subscripts with ubuntu....
<Ardethian> Madjoe,
<Ardethian> Edit > Profiles
<madjoe> Ardethian: I can create a new profile there, but where can I download a nice palette to prevent an eye strain?
<Ardethian> Choose a profile and click 'edit'.
<abhi_nav> madjoe: and Ardethian: ist not edit=>profile its edit=>profile preferences. in that click on color tab
<Ardethian> I'm not sure you really need one. You got everything you need in there.
<Ardethian> You can edit transparency, colors etc
<Ardethian> My terminal's background is black with white writing and a 50% transparency.
<Ardethian> You don't need any more than that imo.
<Ardethian> Guys, does anyone know how I can get my iCatch webcam to work? Tried mxhaard.free.fr drivers, but I can't seem to install em.
<abhi_nav> mine is green on black :-) (matrix!!!)
<Ardethian> Lol.
<Ardethian> You're probably using the Matrix screensaver too.
<Ardethian> :)
<abhi_nav> no i dont use screensaver at all
<Ardethian> One of the best matrix screensavers btw.
<abhi_nav> :-)
<Ardethian> Lol.
<Ardethian> You better check it out, you'd wanna use it.
<Ardethian> XD
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Ardethian> So erm, anyone for the iCatch webcam thingy?
<abhi_nav> :D
<Time`s_Witness> my sound is not working  .. can anyone point me how to fix this ?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ardethian> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ardethian> lol.
<xfact> Will I miss any feature in Netbook remix then the normal desktop edition of Ubuntu ?
<DarkStar1> have a bit of a weird problem. I can't add new groups using the "Groups and Users" tool and group add gives me the message: "groupadd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later"   lsof /etc/group returns nothing
<Ardethian> Don't think so.
<madjoe> abhi_nav, Ardethian: I don't know if you've seen a gedit palette Thankful Eyes - http://blog.ekini.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/gedit.png (I'm looking for something similar for Terminal)
<xfact> ?
<Ardethian> Ubuntu > any netbook imo.
<Time`s_Witness> Double clicking in the volume control leads to nothing but showing the volume % and hiding it again :s
<Ardethian> Right click it.
<xfact> Ardethian, Are you talking to me?
<abhi_nav> madjoe: what you are talking about? whats your actual prob? i am not geting what you want?
<Ardethian> Yup xfact.
<xfact> ok
<DarkStar1> is there a way for me to find out what's locking out a file?
<Ardethian> I didn't get him either abhi_nav, I guess he got what he wanted though.
<madjoe> abhi_nav: I want to use the same color scheme (palette) for my Terminal window.
<xfact> thanks for suggestion Ardethian :)
<Ardethian> :)
<Ardethian> Np.
<Time`s_Witness> yea, Ardethian, but i see no "file" menu by going to sound preferences :s so i suppose the volume control is somewhat wrong lol
<abhi_nav> madjoe: so you solved now?
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Ok, copying now to and from the same disk at around 22mb/s
<llutz> DarkStar1: lsof, fuser
<A[D]minS> which FS recommended for / in Ubuntu 10.4 ext3 or ext4 ?
<abhi_nav> Ardethian: hmm
<ionut> i have installed conky and now is running. how can i make that every time a login on my laptop will automatically start
<ionut> ?
<Ardethian> ?
<DarkStar1> llutz: lsof on the locked file returns nothing
<r3dux_> I so can't wait for 10.04 - and if my laptop still won't suspend/hibernate/shut-the-hell-down, then a distro switch will be in order ;)
<madjoe> abhi_nav: nope.. I know how to do it manually, but my question was: is there any location where I could go to and Download additional palettes other than default for Terminal
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: has the disk dropped out yet?
<kaolbrec> ionut, System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Still going strong
<A[D]minS> which FS recommended for / in Ubuntu 9.10 ext3 or ext4 ?
<kaolbrec> ionut, add /usr/bin/conky to the list
<xfact> I am currently using the Netbook remix in my desktop and it's kind of smarter looking then the normal edition
<r3dux_> ext4 all the way A[D]minS
<abhi_nav> madjoe: oHh. hmm ok. no i dont know any such location. i know how to change it from termianl settings
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: that's with just two disks running on the system right?
<madjoe> abhi_nav: ok, so you suggest that manual is my only option
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Yes
<r3dux_> Less tools for it than ext3 tho - so I'll temper my speed enthusiasm with real-life
<DarkStar1> Plimmer:  then it would seem you may have  one of two rpoblems
<abhi_nav> madjoe: no. do googling. may you find something
<ionut> kaolbrec: tnx
<madjoe> abhi_nav: I did.. for 2hrs already... nothing
<kaolbrec> ionut, no problem
<abhi_nav> madjoe: i have never think of any such thing
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: two possible problems* either your power supply is over tasked or
<craig_gnome> !seahorse daemon
<abhi_nav> madjoe: this is one of the result : http://blog.infinitered.com/entries/show/6 is this what you want?
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: 400 Watt Corsair
<madjoe> abhi_nav: well, I got used to my color scheme in Gedit, become spoilt and now I really hate these Ubuntu default color schemes for my terminal window :)
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: New aswell
<Stargaze> madjoe, i don't think such palette exists => http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-terminal/stable/gnome-terminal-prefs.html.en#gnome-terminal-prefs-colors
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: And just running a p4, 3 disks and a cdrom
<DarkStar1> Plimmer:  what other hardware are you running?
<craig_gnome> !info
<HowardtheDuck> how can I check a video's bitrate in Ubuntu?  prefereably in CLI?
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: And 4 fans..
<abhi_nav> madjoe: you only want to change terminal theme or whole desktop? their are separate themes for window border, application etc you can get them from gnome
<craig_gnome> !info seahorse daemon
<ubottu> 'daemon' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<r3dux_> HowardtheDuck, you can do a lot with mplayer - I'd look at that first...
<Stargaze> abhi_nav, that font type looks like the Windows Comic font
<madjoe> abhi_nav: terminal scheme only! and the link you gave me is for Mac OS X.. no?
<agusia> hello, i have some problem with my Ubuntu. My wifi connect with router, but not with internet, any idea? what i have to do?
<HowardtheDuck> Ubuntu doesn't have midentify, and I can't use Mediainfo because I don't have libmediainfo0 and can't find it
<r3dux_> HowardtheDuck, VLC will also give you a lot of details, but I don't know if you can get at them from the command line
<abhi_nav> Stargaze: hmm :-) I am giving e.g. to madjoe if this is what he want.
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: I would be very surprised if I use even close to 200watts
<HowardtheDuck> i don't want to have to open the file up.
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: but remember your PSU wont be outputting near the 400watt prob around 350 or so, but also remember P4s were notoriiously power hungry and TB+ drives drink juice as well but it hardly seems likely this is the case
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know why Nautilus "hangs"? Sometimes, when opening a folder, Nautilus "hangs" when loading, giving me only partial list of the files, then keeps loading forever. No matter if it's internal or external drive. Mounted NFS-drive doesn't do this. Usually happens after having the computer run for a few day. Any ideas? It only works again after a reboot.
<HowardtheDuck> this sucks i dont wanna have to try to use gspot in wine heh
<Ardethian> abhi_nav, is there a good MSN Messenger replacement for linux that enables a good Video Conversation to be made?
<craig_gnome> !info seahorse
<r3dux_> OttifantSir, I've not experienced that behaviour... I don't think...
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 663 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Yeah, the motherboard is pretty old though but well cooled. So I am pretty sure it isint overheating aswell.
<mariia> ola
<abhi_nav> Ardethian: have you tried, emesene?
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: I guess it could be the Northbridge that is getting old, but that would affect all the drives, yeah?
<r3dux_> I have a lot of Gnome issues (Start in Metacity/start in Compiz/Start with gnome-session-manager running/crashed - but Nautilus is usually quite well behaved.
<Ardethian> Nope.
<Ardethian> Gonna look for it. Sec.
<DarkStar1> Plimmer:  Yeah but your south control the buss access to your drives
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Oh yeah, offcourse.
<abhi_nav> madjoe: see this: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/09/05/custom-terminal-prompt/
<mariia> ay alguien q able en spañol?
<madjoe> Stargaze: yes, maybe it doesn't exist the way I described, but I'm sure I can find color schemes that someone has posted so I could copy/paste the theme I like and do it more like semiautomatic... :)
<abhifx> hi there! i am having a major problem while installing nvidia drivers. can someone help me plz?
<Ardethian> 'emesene allows you to chat with your contacts in the MSN network.
<Ardethian> It doesn't support webcams yet, if you want webcam support, you should
<Ardethian> look at amsn.'
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: the last time I had a problem with that It made drive access funny until I gave it a new heatsink
<craig_gnome> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 663 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<Ardethian> Gonna check amsn then.
<overmind> !es | mariia
<ubottu> mariia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<craig_gnome> !info GnuPG
<ubottu> Package GnuPG does not exist in karmic
 * om26er thinks amsn now dont support video call
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis, to install the iso i must burn it to CD?  i'm running live lubuntu now w/ one cd drive
<abhi_nav> !amsn
<abhi_nav> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.1~debian-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 880 kB
<r3dux_> roscogruen, MOUNT the ISO, save a CD ;)
<abhi_nav> madjoe: see my last msg
<Stargaze> om26er, i can't get my webcam to work in aMSN either
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: I guess I could apply some new grease to the heatsinks.
<roscogruen> r3dux_, i have one cd drive
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: and the second problem I was goiing to mention is that with old motherboards I heard something a while back along the lines of failure when addressing disk space in the high terabyte range
<madjoe> abhi_nav:oh, that link indicates something that I already know... but thanks
<abhi_nav> madjoe: ????? :(
<roscogruen> i don't think i can take cd of lubuntu out while running it as OS, can i?
<roscogruen> r3dux_, ^
<om26er> Stargaze, its some changes with msn server so at the moment msn calling cant happen
<om26er> *in linux
<Ardethian> om26er: Yer, trying it nowz. :)
<madjoe> abhi_nav: custom terminal prompt and how to set colors within .bashrc - I know that... but ok, I'll do all manually in Edit > Profile Preferences
<madjoe> abhi_nav++
<madjoe> Stargaze++
<madjoe> does karma work in here?
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: never came across such an issue as people are only starting to house 2tb+ these days but old motherboards are supposedly to have issues with addressing a lot of disk space with failure manifesting in certain number of ways. I'd check with your motherboard manufacturer
<madjoe> I always mix #ubuntu channel with #drupal channel :)
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Hrmm.. Well I Had 300gb on the one that dosent work, and the one that do work is on around 100gb
<DarkStar1> Plimmer:  that's gigabyte. I'm talking terabytes
<abhi_nav> madjoe: what? abhi_nav++ :-) means? haa haa haa
<michLinuxGuy> Having no luck with Nvidia driver on laptop with 105M graphics chip.
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Yeah.. But I thought along the lines of accesing the higher gb's on the drive might be the cause?
<Ubuntu21> hello
<Stargaze> what does Stargaze++ mean?
<madjoe> abhi_nav: that should mean "thank you"... it's a gesture to increase your karma! ;)
<Stargaze> ah, it's a blessing :)
<abhi_nav> madjoe: Ohh!!! good. hmmm :-) :-)
<nikki_> I dont have sound, can anyone walk me through how to solve this?
<ionut> i am having a problem. any time  i start my computer on and i want to enter one of my partition i must enter a password (maybe it doesn't belong to the same group or what) ?
<abhi_nav> !sounds | nikki_
<ubottu> nikki_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: No. becuase the controller will have acess to the HD info, thus the addressing space. Think along the line of how much memory a 32 bit system can address, not Just RAM but HD also
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: I think it's limited to 4 tb (if I'm correct)
<Nijverheid> if somebody restarts the router and changes the wireless channel, do I have to do anything?
<michLinuxGuy> I bought an HP dv7-3183cl laptop and having many problems.  Anyone having good luck with this machine?  Intel core I5, Nvidia G105M.
<Nijverheid> because I can't get any webpages
<abhi_nav> !details | michLinuxGuy
<ubottu> michLinuxGuy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarkStar1> Nijverheid: YEs.. change your channel to match
<madjoe> Stargaze: a geek blessing ;)
<Nijverheid> DarkStar1: ok, how do I do that?
<UK_CrAsH_PL> hiya guys
<abhi_nav> ;-)
<Plimmer> DarkStar1: Gonna plug the disk in this machine and see if it works here.
<Stargaze> madjoe, to geek or not to geek, that is the question!
<madjoe> Stargaze: if you're familiar with object programming language, then you'll know that abc++ means abc = abc + 1 :)
<madjoe> lol
<DarkStar1> Nijverheid: rescan for wireless networks and re-input your information
<abhi_nav> Stargaze shakespear of #ubuntu!!!
<DarkStar1> Plimmer: If the system you're plugging them into is inherently a 64bit system then I don't forsee any problems
<michLinuxGuy> HP dv7-3183cl laptop with Nvidia G105M using Nvidia driver locks up after logging into display manager.  The animation thing starts, distorts, then freezes the machine (on Karmic)
<casinaroyale> My  videos suddenly get very dark in both vlc and totem. The audio works perfectly though. Where could be the problem?
<DarkStar1> ==> Does anyone know of a reason why a file would be locked other than it being opened? I ask becuase I can't get access to the group file yet it's locked and lsof's got nothing on it
<Nijverheid> DarkStar1: no luck with that one :/
<michLinuxGuy> HP dv7-3183cl laptop with Lucid alpha 3 doesn't recognize the wireless adapter.
<abhi_nav> michLinuxGuy which version of ubuntu?
<Ardethian> amsn is bugged for some reason. Any other msn client that supports video?
<abhi_nav> michLinuxGuy see if this is what you want: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<melodie_> michLinuxGuy, go to #ubuntu+1 please
<om26er> michLinuxGuy, join #ubuntu+1
<Stargaze> !lucid| michLinuxGuy
<ubottu> michLinuxGuy: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DarkStar1> Nijverheid: did you match the channel and (they may have) change the key?
<Nijverheid> DarkStar1: I'm pretty sure I did... I'll try again anyhow :)
<Ardethian> amsn is bugged for some reason. Any other msn client that supports video?
<abhi_nav> he he Ardethian: I am just successully loggin in using aMSN !!! haa haa haa ;-)
<DarkStar1> Nijverheid:  do you have access to the router? Because you could be purposely blocked :D
<ionut> when i a trying to shutdown the computer a popup window compare to enter the password (system policy) how can i disable that (i don't want to enter a password when i shutdown my laptop )
<michLinuxGuy> I posted problem about Karmic too.  Man, you guys are cranky.
<om26er> Ardethian, no
<Ardethian> Gah.
<Nijverheid> DarkStar1: haha, somehow I doubt that ;)
<Nollog> Is there a test to see if ubuntu really is offloading to the ion?
<Ardethian> Well, amsn worked, but I can't type anything.
<Ardethian> Idk why.
<abhi_nav> gah what? isnt it good?
<Ardethian> What about Mercury?
<acicula> ionut: how are you shutting down
<DarkStar1> Nijverheid:  don't be so sure :P
<ionut> i click on my account name (a normal shutdown) and then shutdown
<DarkStar1> => Does anyone know of a reason why a file would be locked other than it being opened? I ask because I can't get access to the group file yet it's locked and lsof's got nothing on it
<abhi_nav> Ardethian: he he I can type into in too, ;-) :-) :D :P
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: complaining will get you nowhere, everyone here is a volunteer, please remember that
<putyn> hey
<tiina> Hi didnt get really good instalation about firefox......flashplugin dosent work at all and I cannot play any plays on Facebook at all
<putyn> i need some help with crontab on ubuntu 9.1
<abhi_nav> !info Mercury
<ubottu> Package Mercury does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !cron | putyn
<ubottu> putyn: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Lazy^> !info flashnonfree
<ubottu> Package flashnonfree does not exist in karmic
<melodie_> tiina, and that's it ? what version Ubuntu ?
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: What seems to be the problem?
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<tiina> Karmic Koala
<Lazy^> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<tiina> 9.10
<Lazy^> damn :D
<ionut> when i a trying to shutdown the computer a popup window compare to enter the password (system policy) how can i disable that (i don't want to enter a password when i shutdown my laptop )
<Lazy^> sry :)
<michLinuxGuy> acicula: It's not complaining.  It's constructive criticism.
<Lazy^> install that one
<FloodBot3> Lazy^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<putyn> well i know what crontab is  but my problem is that crontab doesnt want to work on 9.1 - it worked fine in 9.04 but the same rules doesnt want to work on 9.1
<ViaNocturna> hey, i just had to copy an ubuntu partition to sda1 from sda6...now the chap that helped me on the forums said i need to fix grub which is easily done, i have randomised the UUID...anyone know how to fix grub?
<abhi_nav> Ardethian: wich version of ubuntu?
<acicula> ionut: id guess its a permission problem, did you create this user or mess with users&groups?
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: this is a support channel
<abhifx_> hi there! i am having a major problem while installing nvidia drivers. can someone help me plz?
<Lazy^> abhifx_: what kind of problems ?
<jrib> abhifx_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tiina> what should I install to be able to play games om Facebook?
<jrib> !grub > ViaNocturna
<erUSUL> tiina: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ViaNocturna, please see my private message
<abhifx_> Lazy^, thx for rersponding.. here is what i did
<Lazy^> tiina: flashplugin-nonfree
<abhifx_> jrib, its a bit long to explain
<Lazy^> abhifx_: use pastebin
<michLinuxGuy> Hi DarkStar1.  I just abough an HP dv7-3183cl laptop.  On Karmic with Nvida driver, it locks up after I type in Username and password on GDM.  The animation starts, distorts, then locks up.  This is after I switch to the Nvidia accelerated driver.
<ionut> acicula: yes. i've runned this command " top -b -n 1|tail -n +8|awk '{print $2}'|sort|uniq " and the users that are connected are: avahi ,daemon , gdm, haldaemo,ionut,messageb,mysql,mythtv,ntp,root,syslog,www-data )
<jrib> abhifx_: summarize it in one line and provide relevant details in pastebin
<abhi_nav> !pastebin | abhifx_
<ubottu> abhifx_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ViaNocturna> how dumb...i didnt get a private messag :-S
<abhifx_> Lazy^, jrib i upgraded my repos to lucid and installed drivers
<acicula> ionut: its the desktop user that needs the permissions to perform the shutdown
<jrib> !lucid | abhifx_
<ubottu> abhifx_: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jrib> !grub | ViaNocturna
<ubottu> ViaNocturna: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: Aahh you need to add the ppa for the nVidia team to your software sources
<Time`s_Witness> is there a way to reset for default configs right after installing ubuntu? :s when i finally got the sound working it seems not to work everywhere, and sometimes the speakers do an irritating noise, like, it happened once when i typed '`' :s
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: Unfortunately I've lost the link so it'll take me another few mins or so to dig it up
<michLinuxGuy> Thanks DarkStar1.  Is there a link to these details?
<ionut> acicula: and how can i disable this desktop user or to do so that i don't must to enter the password each time o shutdown
<ViaNocturna> !grub2 | ViaNocturna
<abhifx_> jrib, Lazy^ and it didnt worked because of wrong kernel version. now even if i install correct drivers, it wont work
<ubottu> ViaNocturna, please see my private message
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: please be patient while I look
<Lazy^> which kernel u have ?
<jrib> abhifx_: if you're using lucid, this is not the right channel.  Lucid is in development
<michLinuxGuy> DarkStar1: Sure.  Thanks!
<abhifx_> jrib, i am on karmic
<acicula> ionut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/445953
<ionut> acicula: tnx
<acicula> seems related to your problem? seems mythtv has to do with it?
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa I believe is what you need
<abhifx_> Lazy^, 2.6.31
<jrib> abhifx_: didn't you just say you used lucid repos?
<acicula> Time`s_Witness: well you can forcebly reinstall configuration files that are modified with --reinstall i think(when using apt-get)
<abhifx_> please can no one help me
<acicula> that will not reset all settings however, especially not if these are use configurations
<Lazy^> abhifx_: if u have karmic, you should downgrade to carmic.
<acicula> *user configs set in your home
<jrib> abhifx_: only if you answer questions...
<abhifx_> jrib, yes, but i didnt do a complete distro upgrade
<Lazy^> if u did upgrade to lucid...
<Time`s_Witness> acicula,  but what must i reinstall for . . sounds? :S
<abhifx_> Lazy^, i am on karmic, i havent done a distro update
<Lazy^> abhifx_: do you have nvidia-kernel-sourcers installed ?
<acicula> Time`s_Witness: dunno :P
<michLinuxGuy> DarkStar1: Thanks I will take a look.  I've always had good luck with HP laptops and Ubuntu.  This one seems to be a problem.
<Time`s_Witness> :\ k
<abhifx_> Lazy^, yes
<acicula> Time`s_Witness: alsa/pulseaudio related packages i suppose, what changes did you make anwyay
<jrib> abhifx_: ... because if you upgraded with lucid repos, you probably have a pretty broken system at this point
<michLinuxGuy> Can anyone recommend a good laptop with accelerated graphics that works well with Ubunut?
<acicula> Time`s_Witness: ifnot then backup your home and do a quick reinstall, dumping ubuntu on a comp takes 30mins tops anyway
<Time`s_Witness> lots..  i kept doing stuff i googled to restore sound after asking here :s
<abhifx_> jrib, just my nvidia drivers are not working
<jrib> abhifx_: read what I just said
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: It's not the laptop unfortunately. It seems the drivers in the standard repo is at fault
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: anything recent that is not a netbook
<jrib> abhifx_: just adding lucid repos to a karmic repository and running upgrades is a recipe for disaster
<jrib> erm s/repository/install
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: That was my first casualty upgrading from Intrepid to kharmic
<michLinuxGuy> acicula: Thanks but I just bought this new HP and it is not working so well.
<michLinuxGuy> DarkStar1: What machine are you using?
<abhifx_> jrib, i havent done any upgrades, just few softwares. my mistake was to using the nvidia drivers
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy:  custom built quad core machine
<jrib> abhifx_: "i havent done any upgrades, just few softwares" -- softwares with dependencies
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: what graphics chip?
<DasEi> michLinuxGuy: in general, look vor nvidia graphics, if acceleration/effects are your wish, http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Stargaze> DarkStar1, you use a quad core as your home pc?
<abhifx_> jrib, thx for listning
<michLinuxGuy> acicula: Nvidia G105M
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: did the default driver work?
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: Installed Linux last week (intrepid) and everything was fine until I clicked the update button :-/
<DarkStar1> Stargaze: YEah :-/
<michLinuxGuy> acicula: Default driver worked, but I bought this 1000 dollar laptop for graphics performance.  I want the accelerated Nvidia driver.
<DasEi> DarkStar1: what's the prob now ?
<DarkStar1> DasEi: /etc/group is locked out even though it's not opened
<DarkStar1> so I can't add groups
<posixGuru> hello, I want to install mc on ubuntu 9.0.4 32 bit machine; this machine is not conencted to the Internet
<posixGuru> from where can I download the package
<DarkStar1> michLinuxGuy: update your driver from the ppa link I gave you. everything should work after
<posixGuru> and How can I install it ?
<jrib> !offline | posixGuru
<ubottu> posixGuru: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<BaseBallBoy> -.-
<BaseBallBoy> What is the terminal command to unlock a locked folder?
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: well the 105M is a lot of things, but not performance, heh. activating the proposed nvidia driver caused problems then?
<jrib> BaseBallBoy: what does "locked" folder mean?
<erUSUL> BaseBallBoy: which folder is this ?
<DasEi> DarkStar1: locked means ?
<chrome_> what's a good application to connect to a windows remote desktop?
<DarkStar1> DasEi: I can't access it to edit it
<jrib> abhifx_: if you have some sort of hybrid karmic-lucid install at the moment, I would recommend you just reinstall and not mix repositories like that anymore
<chrome_> anybody can point me one
<chrome_> to connect to a win7 remote desktop
<DasEi> DarkStar1: you need root for systemfiles
<DasEi> DarkStar1: gksudo gedit /etc/group
<DarkStar1> DasEi: that's not the problem..
<posixGuru> does anybody here remeber the name of the 9.0.4 ubuntu ? is it jaunty ? or itnerpid/something else?
<michLinuxGuy> acicula: Please tell me exactly what laptop you would recommend then.
<DarkStar1> DasEi: I have permiussion already
<DasEi> posixGuru: see:
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<jrib> posixGuru: karmic = 9.10 so 9.04 starts with a j: jaunty
<BaseBallBoy> ok, I set up a FTP server, but every time i want to upload something i have to "sudo mv <file> /var/www" so i made a symlink to /var/www on my desktop but I still have to mv the files to it! is there a way to 'unlock' it?
<Time`s_Witness> acicula, i solved it.. i think.. i followed some guide that would restart alsa, and did "rm -rf .pulse". That you probably know better than me what that file is. :)
<jrib> !permissions > BaseBallBoy
<ubottu> BaseBallBoy, please see my private message
<chrome_> Anybody can point me a good application for connecting to a windows remote desktop?
<bootFail> 9.04 is Jaunty, 9.10 is Intrepid, 10.04 is Lynx
<jrib> BaseBallBoy: setup a www-editors group, add your user to it, give the group write permissions on the directory...
<posixGuru> thnks
<infecto> is or will be? :)
<bootFail> chrome - might I suggest Samba...
<airtonix> chrome, clarify you want file sharing or remote desktop control ?
<DasEi> DarkStar1: sudo addgroup doesn't work ? still don't get your issue
<chrome_> airtonix: remote desktop control
<airtonix> chrome, apt-cache search rdp
<chrome_> thanks :)
<posixGuru> after I copy the deb I downloaded , How do I install it ? I am a totally newbie
<bootFail> Double click?
<airtonix> !info rdesktop | chrome
<ubottu> chrome: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 140 kB, installed size 488 kB
<linusoleander> What prefix do I add to ssh to login to a specified folder?
<linusoleander> Like:
<linusoleander> ssh user@host.com:/var/www
<FloodBot3> linusoleander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linusoleander> But that did not work
<xangua> posixGuru: what .deb¿
<DasEi> posixGuru: sudo dpkg -i  blah.deb
<bootFail> posixGuru, your name is so inappropriate ;)
<posixGuru> thnks
<DarkStar1> DasEi: I got an answer form another channel thanks
<chrome_> thanks
<airtonix> chrome, sorry actual apt search command is : apt-cache search remote | grep desktop
<linusoleander> Any one`?
<airtonix> !anyone | linusoleander
<ubottu> linusoleander: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<airtonix> linusoleander, on one line.
<chrome_> ok airtonix
<linusoleander> airtonix: I did
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: for graphics performance no laptop really is recommended tbh, unless you mean just some 3d effects, then any nvidia card will suffice
<jrib> !helpme | linusoleander
<ubottu> linusoleander: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<laza> hi
<DasEi> linusoleander: syntax is  right, permissions ?
<laza> i need help pls
<linusoleander> What prefix do I add to ssh to login to a specified folder?
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: what went wrong with installing the nvidia binary driver, 105m isnt really new and should be well supported by nvidia by now
<linusoleander> Like: ssh mailto:user@host.comcom:/var/www
<om26er> !help | laza
<ubottu> laza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bootFail> Has anyone here fixed ubuntu 9.10 suspend problems so things actually suspend? I can suspend ONCE, sometimes, but that's it. Second suspend = hang.
<Nollog> problems solved, ubuntu's gui eats my processor.
<linusoleander> sorry, the mailto shuld no be there
<michLinuxGuy> acicula:  For my job, I must use a laptop.  That is a constraint.  "any nvidia" will not suffice as I have demonstrated.
<airtonix> bootFail, standard gnome desktop install ?
<infecto> bootFail: i upgrade to 10.04 ;)
<laza> I have a ATI radeon mobility X1400 vga, and it dosnen't works well, the official driver's not supported
<agusia> tell me please where i can find polish support?
<chazco> I have two Ubuntu machines... they've both become unstable recently... you get failed boots, lock ups and so on... has there been a bad update released or something?
<jrib> !pl | agusia
<ubottu> agusia: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<abhi_nav> bootFail: no its still bug in ubuntu
<airtonix> bootFail, what happens when you manuall start a suspend to ram procedure ? sudo s2ram -f
<agusia> thx
<DasEi> chazco: not that I knew, version/pc specs ?
<chazco> bootFail - I have a netbook and can suspend/resume Ubuntu 9.10 with no issues
<bootFail> I've got the 10/04 beta 3... I'm just biting my knuckles about whether it's worth the time and effort - If I lost my stuff resizing EXT4, I'd cry. Big time ;)
<bootFail> airtonix, I've only ever tried "pm-suspend"
<chazco> DasEi - One is a custom built PC (not sure of the specs, 512MB RAM and 500G HDD is the best I can say) and the other is an MSI Wind U100 netbook
<airtonix> bootFail, the proper way to suspend is to use dbus so you dont need to escelate priveldges
<acicula> michLinuxGuy: it works, just not the binary driver appearantly, but so far i dont know why
<DasEi> chazco: which ubuntu version ? lsb_release -a tells you
<bootFail> airtonix, surely the proper way to suspend is to ask it to suspend and it does so, but I get your point ;)
<airtonix> bootFail, here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/394764/
<chazco> DasEi - Sorry, thought i'd said :) It's Ubuntu 9.10 with all updates applied
<bluelabrat> after some time, i just figured out what my first real blog post will be
<jrib> bluelabrat: "how to read topics in irc channels"? :)
<chazco> DasEi - It's usually really stable... the only non-standard repo is Mediabuntu...
<chazco> But for them both to develop the same problem at the same time is odd
<bluelabrat> marry is confusing me on that one :|
<DasEi> chazco: check your syslogs then, last few days nothing unusual showed up here
<jrib> bluelabrat: this channel is just for support, other topics are welcomed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkStar1> Is there a way to give a window access rights to create folders?
<bootFail> airtonix, thanks - looks good - but how much would you put down on it actually working if I strip the suspend command out and run it? [I haven't altered my quirks, btw]
<airtonix> bootFail, put each of those into bash scripts in your ~/bin folder then you can just run them
<jrib> DarkStar1: that qusetion doesn't make sense.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<Nijverheid> DarkStar1: turns out the problem was somebody cocking up a QoS xD
<DasEi> DarkStar1: can call nautilus as root
<bluelabrat> my divine love of ubuntu and bliss after ditching windows, web/asp dev on ubuntu, and then making a well unthought conclusion to switch back to windows 7.. but then my determination to get back on and write out exactly why and what to not come back to this :P
<bluelabrat> my apologies, i did not know of off topic
<bluelabrat> i just wanted to randomly share that
<DarkStar1> DasEi: Yes.. how do I do that?
<DasEi> !sudo
<airtonix> bootFail, the dbus suspend line  wont work if your remove the word 'suspend'
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nightfrog> DarkStar1: gksudo nautilus
<nightfrog> gksudo not sudo
<DarkStar1> nightfrog: thansk
<nightfrog> your welcome
<bootFail> I'm too curious a monkey: I'm going to try to suspend via: bus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.Hal" /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend int32:0
<DasEi> DarkStar1: please read the above link to understand root in ubuntu ( and it's possible dangers)
<airtonix> bootFail, your curiosity might benefit from isntalled the dbus explorer programm : d-feet. yo u can then check if org.freedesktop.Hal.PowerKit shows that you can suspend
<nightfrog> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<airtonix> !info d-feet | bootFail
<bluelabrat> [jrib]: thanks for the heads up
<ubottu> bootFail: d-feet (source: d-feet): A D-Bus object browser, viewer and debugger. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.10-1 (karmic), package size 33 kB, installed size 332 kB
<bootFail> nods
<DarkStar1> DasEi: I'm aware of it's dangers. It's just quicker to create the folders I need to create using a gui thna typing them out
<DasEi> chazco: want to paste your syslog ?
<James> Anyone got a second for a troubleshoot?
<airtonix> James, just ask the question.
<DasEi> DarkStar1: depends on habits, cli is faster then gui I'd say
<Stargaze> !ask| james_
<ubottu> james_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> that would be Guest62810
<Stargaze> !ask| James
<ubottu> James: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sterz> hi
<sterz> is there a plugin to fix dia's windows?
<DarkStar1> DasEi: I'm talking about the speed in which I can get the task accomplished not the interface
<sterz> fix i mean two windowed interface should be one windowed like visios
 * sterz ?
<iceroot> sterz: noone knows what you mean
<DasEi> DarkStar1: sudo mkdir anydir,  slower then gui ? haha
<sterz> iceroot, when you open dia you encounter two windows right?
<sterz> one for adding the shapes to the canvas and one the canvas
<iceroot> DarkStar1: the cli is always faster
<DarkStar1> DasEi: Typing and sequential naming
<melodie_> hi again
<iceroot> DarkStar1: sud tab mkd tab dirname
 * sterz sighs
<DasEi> DarkStar1: go the way you want, it takes some time to get in trml, but in my experience it's much faster
<melodie_> please help me try to find where and how to check and fill in a bug report for 9.10 Ubuntu Remix : can't see where to go from there : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<melodie_> someone ?
<iceroot> DarkStar1: if you have skill on the cli, the gui is so slow
<Vigo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<melodie_> Vigo : thanks... what package does the "users and groups" manager launcher belong ?
<wx9j> lost all icons after a program crash, how do I reload desktop ?
<DasEi> wx9j: sudo gdm restart (logs you off )
<Halexander> Greetings from Romania. I have a problem with Pidgin, it doesn't want to connect to any irc networks I know of.
<melodie_> What package does the "users and groups" manager launcher belong please ???
<melodie_> Halexander, tried xchat ?
<wx9j> DasEi, Thanks
<Vigo> melodie_: looking now,, I think it is the Users section, but I am not certain on that,,,,,,
<Halexander> melodie_: Is there a general problem with Pidgin?
<DasEi> Halexander: no , fine here
<melodie_> Halexander, yes, it's not very good for irc
<melodie_> Halexander, just an opinion
<melodie_> Vigo, thanks, I don't know how to find out that
<Halexander> melodie_: Ok, I'll try Xchat then.
<Guest62810> I am just starting to try out Ubuntu. I loaded it through Wubi so i can switch back to windows. Ubuntu worked fine and i enjoyed looking around. Problematically though, when i switched back to windows i found that i had no sound. I fiddled around in widows troubleshoot but could't solve the problem - all drivers working and updated and all volume sliders up. I then rebooted in Ubuntu and found that the volume there was muted. I turned this back up an
<Guest62810> d went back to windows and again found no sound. So i went back to ubunt and found that the sound had automatically muted. I am guessing this is what is messing up my sound in windows. Does anyone know how to stop the sound from automatically muting in ubuntu when i restart in windows? Also i notice that whenever i boot to ubuntu my wireless card is enabled even when i disable and reboot. Any ideas how to fix these problems - assuming they are the pr
<Guest62810> oblem.
<FloodBot3> Guest62810: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> Vigo: I think it's part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<DasEi> Vigo: If you want to add or remove that item, got to configure menu
<melodie_> Guest62810, give up wubi and try a real install instead
<ViaNocturna> please help, i deleted sda6 after having copied it to sda1, randomised UUID of sda6...now grub says unknown filesystem, used livecd to check fdisk...it recognises them all, when i do update-grub it says it cant find a device for /, please anyone have any ideas?
<melodie_> Vigo, I got the command from the help menu : users-admin, so now I may find what package it belongs to
<Guest62810> melodie - ok, but two things: 1. you know of any really good tutorials on partitioning my hard drive? and 2. if i uninstall the Wubi file how do i know i'll get my sound back in windows?
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: you need correct uuid for sda6, then fix fstab, then update grub
<Guest62810> Melodie: i'd rather get the sound back before uninstalling
<DasEi> sda1*
<Vigo> DaseEi: Thank you, melodie_: maybe this one will help: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<bluelabrat> have a great day peeps
<ViaNocturna> so i basically have to ext4 sda6, then fstab fix, then update grub? is that right?
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: you said you moved your /,  from sda6 to 1 ?
<ViaNocturna> thats right
<ViaNocturna> well...i coppied it there
<melodie_> Vigo, no it doesn't but would you give me the command line that tells me what foo file belongs to ?
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: sudo blkid will tell you uuid of sda1
<ViaNocturna> right?
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: copy it into clipbard
<Vigo> melodie_: one moment please, I was looking that up also.....
<jacman2203> bonjour
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: done it
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<melodie_> Vigo, ok
<KaOSoFt> Good mornign.
<KaOSoFt> morning*
<ViaNocturna> it doesnt even mention sda1 there
<Vigo> melodie_: Did you notice the $ bzr commit line?
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: find the line with hte mountpoint for root (/)
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: maybe paste the file
<Genia4> Hi. Can I install the partition manager that is used by the server install CD?
<Vigo> melodie_: here, maybe: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugBranchLinks
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: all you got to now is correct the uuid (from clipboard insertable)
<DasEi> do'
<od3n_> I am trying to install new nvidia drivers on my laptop but cant seem to get it to install
<od3n_> anyone know how I go about installing them
<DasEi> od3n : which nvidia ?
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: this is all i have: aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<ViaNocturna> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ViaNocturna> /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<od3n_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run
<ViaNocturna> /dev/sda6 swap swap defaults 0 0
<FloodBot3> ViaNocturna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViaNocturna> oops sorry
<DasEi> !paste | ViaNocturna
<ubottu> ViaNocturna: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<melodie_> Vigo, I'll use the command line to get directly to the right place at launchpad, but now I need to know what package that users-admin command belongs to
<Vigo> !pastebin
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /etc/fstab
<KaOSoFt> pastebinit? Sounds interesting.
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: give url here
<melodie_> Vigo, so I don't know how to do that with apt, or aptitude, so I will install wajig which is full with commands for that
<DasEi> !info pastebinit | KaOSoFt, little broken atm
<ubottu> KaOSoFt,: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394775/
<VCoolio> DasEi: there is a patch to re-enable usage with the new api
<od3n_> I try to install the drivers by running in terminal but comes back with a error that I have to run as sudo
<acicula> od3n_: use the ubununtu app for installing nvidia drivers, installing the drivers manually is a bad idea
<Dr_Willis_> od3n_:  you do need to run the installer with sudo.. but its best to use the repo drivers.. Unless you got a  good need
<acicula> od3n_: have you updated and tried enabling the nvidia drivers through system>administration>hardware drivers?
<Vigo> melodie_: That sounds like a good thing. I am still looking .
<mazda01> anyone else experience slowed down computer (slow moving mouse) when burning a dvd? using brasero burning it only burned at 1.2x and it slows the entire system down. my free ram from 2gb is 356mb. is that why?
<od3n_> yeah I have been using them ,but there are 2 new ones out
<acicula> mazda01: no, the system is designed to use as max mem as possible to speed things up
<od3n_> I am using 185 and 190 is out and a beta for 195
<acicula> od3n_: best to wait until its updated or find a ppa
<od3n_> I just wanted to get 190 installed
<acicula> od3n_: installing the .run is really really a bad idea
<Dr_Willis_> od3n_:  trying to use teh latest and greatest can lead to a broken system
<mazda01> xorg, firefox, and transmission are taking up about 700mb RAM  together. firefox is almost 500mb, is that right?
<acicula> od3n_: this is one of those if you ahve to ask how its better not to do it things
<od3n_> yeah I was not going to user the beta
<acicula> od3n_: its not about the stability of the drivers, but how the .run ignores the software managment system altogether
<wazzaaaaa> !info mythubuntu
<ubottu> Package mythubuntu does not exist in karmic
<acicula> enfin, you've been warned sufficiently , sudo is what you need to run the binary drivers
<melodie_> yes !
<acicula> pretty sure theres a nvidia ppa on launchpad though
<acicula> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<acicula> mazda01: yeah
<melodie_> Vigo, the command is "wajig whichpkg /usr/bin/users-admin" and the answer is gnome-system-tools
<melodie_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Vigo> melodie_ Sweet! Thank you for that data byte.
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: second, paste on the way
<DasEi> VCoolio: any place to get it ?
<Okiedave> OS X user here switching to Ubuntu. I'm looking for a good password manager for Karmic. Thanks in advance for any advice.
<melodie_> Vigo, thanks for trying to help me, that encouraged me
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394780/
<daniskami> Okiedave: how about seahorse?
<Vigo> Okiedave: There are many, many password utilities,
<melodie_> ubuntu-bug is buggy
<melodie_> It can't connect to the bug database
<Okiedave> daniskami: I'll have a look at Seahorse
<acicula> melodie_: running jaunty or lucid alpha?
<Vigo> melodie_ Me too! I am just getting back in the loop after a long sail and then a BSD testing thing,,,is fun.
<Okiedave> Vigo: Currently using 1Password on the mac
<melodie_> acicula, Ubuntu-Netbook Remix 9.10
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: Are there any other steps to follow after that?
<Pengyduckwin> I'm at wit's edge before I reinstall, is there a way to reinstall grub completely, like in a clean install?
<Dr_Willis_> Pengyduckwin:  you can purge and reinstall the packages...
<melodie_> Vigo, I didn't know about a/the bsd testing thing, I don't know bsd in fact
<Dr_Willis_> Pengyduckwin:  but that may or may not fix whatever the problem is
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: Save fstab, close gedit
<cboyer1951> hello, I have ubuntu installed on my 150GB sdb1 drive, 1/3 full, can I mount my 310 GB sda1 drive and have programs installed there, so that the space on my the boot drive sdb1 remains about the same?
<meekatron> is there a way of disableing ,y usb webcam from the command lie
<Vigo> Okiedave: PassworGorilla is one, as I said, there are many, do you want a GUI one or command line?
<meekatron> ummm command line
<daniskami> Okiedave: what I like about Seahorse is that it plays well with the GNOME keyring, PGP keys and also any passwords you just want to store
<Pengyduckwin> Dr_Willis_: I'm not sure how I can do this right from a livecd
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: Thank you very much for your help, I'm going to test it now and hope lol
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: grub --version
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: ^ result ?
<Okiedave> Vigo:  I'd prefer a gui. I'm not a big command line user yet.
<kcantin> hello all
<Pengyduckwin> Dr_Willis_: chroot has no internet connection
<acicula> cboyer1951: not without making significant changes, you cant specify a different directory for programs to be installed, at least not the ones handled by the packagemanager
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: hahaha, grub: Command not found
<kcantin> wondering can anyone help me get my Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller driver installed?
<Vigo> Okiedave: Look at Password Gorilla , it is in the Software Center or Synaptic.
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: grub not installed ?
<bastl> I would like to re-enter an exisiting Xsession which runs on my fileserver from my laptop. Is that possible with XDMCP, Xephyr and the like ? any links / howtos to that ?
<Okiedave> daniskami: ok great! Thanks!
<Vigo> yw
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: or are you on live cd ?
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: Doh! of course
<Okiedave> Vigo: ok, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: mount
<Pengyduckwin> DasEi & Vianocturna: I think in ubuntu 9.10 on, the "grub" command doesn't work, due to grub2 being default
<cboyer1951> acicula; ok, thank you... well I 'did' use lvpm to 'transfer' the ubuntu os over to the 310 sda1 drive, but it won't boot from grub, and then I change my bios to the sda1 to boot from first, and it won't take there either... any help on what to do and how to get Ubuntu to load then from the sda1 drive?
<kcantin> wondering can anyone help me get my Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller driver installed?
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: ^ is sda1 already mounted ? if so, where ?
<acicula> chris|: have to fixup the references in grub and fstab
<ViaNocturna> DasEi: yes in /media/<UUID>
<DasEi> Pengyduckwin: it does
<acicula> err not chris| but cboyer1951
<DasEi> Pengyduckwin: sudo chroot /media/<UUID>
<acicula> kcantin: installed?
<Pengyduckwin> DasEi: I have chrooted, but I cannot get internet connection to use apt-get
<melodie_> Vigo, that's how bugs are not reported :/
<cboyer1951> acicula, thanks for the info, so that's my init files? do you know if there are any examples around for doing that?
<DasEi> Pengyduckwin: grub --version
<kcantin> hey acicula
<acicula> kcantin: what did you do, what did you expect would happen, etc
<bastl> Bump: I would like to re-enter an existing Xsession which runs on my fileserver from my laptop. Is that possible with XDMCP, Xephyr and the like ? any links / howtos to that ? I dont know what to search for.
<acicula> !grub > cboyer1951
<ubottu> cboyer1951, please see my private message
<acicula> !fstab > cboyer1951
<kcantin> well, It was not recognized during my os install
<acicula> grub controls the placement of the mbr and what is booted
<TLF> hello
<DasEi> Pengyduckwin: need /proc and sys, too
<acicula> fstab handles mounting of disks on boot
<acicula> which are the things that you changed
<TLF> how can I force installing of a package?(this is, don't follow dependences?)
<Pengyduckwin> DasEi: the grub command doesn't work
<acicula> TLF: dpkg has flags to ignore dependencies i believe
<Pengyduckwin> DasEi: only for legacy grub
<Vigo> melodie_ Thank you, am making a Gnote now.
<jrib> TLF: dependencies are really "optional", they are called dependencies for a reason
<kcantin> the only res I can use is 800 X 600
<acicula> jrib: you mean arent :P?
<cboyer1951> acicula; ahhhh :) rubbing my hands, i'll look there, thanks for the information! :)
<jrib> acicula: right :P
<acicula> :smug:
<TLF> acicula: it's there a way of using apt-get instead of dpkg ?
<norbi_> Hello, on my laptop I installed 9.10.  When I copy files/folders onto the desktop it does not display the icons.  But if I go to /home/user/Desktop  everything is listed.  It's just that no icon is displayed on desktop.  Any ideas?
<Pengyduckwin> DasEi: (GNU GRUB 1.96) with grub-install
<melodie_> Vigo, could you give me the link once done please ? I report bugs to Ubuntu once a while, but I have always a hard time finding out how to do it and pricely where
<TLF> apt-get of aptitude
<jrib> TLF: your system will be broken if you install a package without deps.  And you will be back here shortly asking how to fix it.  Why don't you tell us what you are trying to accomplish?
<melodie_> Vigo, I don't give up, I'm installing bug-buddy and bughelper right now with tons of depends too...
<TLF> jrib: not, It'll not :)
<jrib> TLF: believe what you want...
<Pengyduckwin> DasEi: I think I'll just back up my /home in dropbox and reinstall
<acicula> TLF: if apt-get/aptitude provide such an option the man page documents it
<TLF> jrib: may I ask, when you started using linux?
<arjunak01> hibernate is not working in my pc, should i report it as a bug
<jrib> TLF: about 5 years...
<TLF> jrib: 10 here :)
<Tadys> http://www.pastebin.lt/index.php/view/91047354 what is wrong?
<acicula> TLF: please dont insult volunteers by questioning their ability
<melodie_> Vigo, I'll  hesitate, there is also a package named "Bugzilla3" which looks particularly convenient. I may try it as well
<Sioux_33> 5 months over here
<TLF> jrib: well, the problem is that I have installed a ppa package that provides their own numeration
<bastl> does anyone know to to re-enter / store an Xsession running a server from a laptop (both running recent ubuntu)
<melodie_> well, needs Apache... and tons of such packages : give on on this on
<melodie_> one
<bastl> *how to
<arjunak01> hibernation is not working in my pc, should i report it as a bug ?
<TLF> jrib: and the package that I want to force install can't install because of the version of this package
<acicula> TLF: fetch the deb, do a man dpkg and force the deb should do it
<TLF> acicula: I didn't try to insult him, however, this won't happen again, thanks :)
<DasEi> ViaNocturna: so which version of grub is it ?
<Vigo> melodie_: I think Bugzilla3 is Mozilla , but do not hold me to that,,,,,,,
<Dr_Willis_> arjunak01:  you could.. but a lot of that kind of issues are due to the bios/pc makers doing things strangely
<VCoolio> DasEi: sorry, missed your reply; here, 2nd post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pastebinit/+bug/526849
<dalailamer> Hell Pros, i got a question, is there a way to install windows direct from Linux ? I got no CDs :(
<cboyer1951> so, how can I edit this; to use sda1, 0, 0 for programs?
<cboyer1951> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<cboyer1951> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<cboyer1951> /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /               ext4    loop,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<cboyer1951> /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none            swap    loop,sw         0       0
<cboyer1951> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<acicula> TLF: you questioned his ability because of lack of experience, i consider that insulting
<FloodBot3> cboyer1951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mac9416> arjunak01, or ask here or on the forums for a solution. Provide as many details as you can though.
<DasEi> thx, VCoolio, reading up soon
<Dr_Willis_> dalailamer:  virtualbox (and luck) or make a botable usb flashfor it.
<TLF> acicula: ok, I'm sorry
<melodie_> Vigo, did you finish your note about ubuntu-bug ?
<TLF> jrib: apologies for my question, and thank you very much for your help
<cboyer1951> ooops, http://paste.ubuntu.com, gotcha
<dalailamer> Dr_Willis_ i never get lucky to boot from usb :(
<om26er> cboyer1951, where you want to mount it?
<kcantin> yeh, anyone else had issues getting their intel graphics drivers installed and configured?
<yekimoto> hi all...
<Dr_Willis_> kcantin:  my netbook intel works fine
<kcantin> yo Dr_Willis... I have Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller
<Sioux_33> i want to ask got ubuntu 9.10 and everything is working perfect the cpu usage about 1 to 2%  max. the problem is when i use synaptic to update everything then it will download about 200mb of data. then i reboot and when i login again the cpu is used in around 50% does anyone know why?
<cboyer1951> om26er; i want to mount programs to be installed on the 2nd hard drive, 310 GB, sda1 (has 311, part, and 8 GB part for swap?), and now all is installed on my 150 GB sdb1 drive and is 1/3 rd full
<kcantin> How did u do it???  I am up in arms :(
<Vigo> melodie_: I am on a new user account I set up for guest, is different, I did find this one on Gnote: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<acicula> kcantin: what are you trying to do
<mmarc__1> hi, guys, I've forgot and cannot find anymore: how could we install i586 packages on x86_64 ubuntu?
<kcantin> install vid card driver and get it configured so that I can set my resolution etc...
<acicula> mmarc__1: only if you have lib32 compat libs
<jrib> TLF: I wasn't insulted :)  But trust me, apt will complain.  Forcing the package is not the right solution
<acicula> jrib: well you can inject fake dependencies i think
<acicula> that should silence apt
<kcantin> it shows up when I check using lspci
<kcantin> but that's about it
<TLF> jrib: yeah, I'm thinking every time I'll upgrade my system, I'll get apt complaining
<DasEi> Sioux_33: look up in top, or , nicer htop what consumes it
<acicula> jrib: do you have graphics working?
<acicula> err kcantin
<jrib> TLF, acicula: you can use equivs yes, but that's a pain and likely to cause headaches doewn the road.  The right solution is to fix the package dependencies and rebuild
<Vigo> melodie_: That one I just posted actually looks like the one that you were inquiring about....
<mmarc__1> acicula: pard' me? But what if I'm building 32-bit app and need, for example, 32-bit freeglut??
<Sj4m35-15> does anyone know how to enable wireless for the prism 2.5 wavelan chipset?
<acicula> jrib: beating apt-get into submission is pretty masochistic yeah
<varlon> hi, I have ati radeon mobility X600 on asus laptop and ubuntu 9.10. All working fine except some 3D games, like urban terror. I think this because "glxinfo | grep s3tc" show nothing. Can you advice me about this problem?
<kcantin> uhh ohh, what did I do or better yet....what can't I do? lol
<yekimoto> I've got ubuntu 86-64, and found something strange... read() system call doesn't work in some cases. Some one see the same problem?
<acicula> kcantin: well when it booted did you get a graphic display?
<kdasdasf> is there a reason why etherpad is not jet packaged?
<AlexanderSupertr> hey guys, I want to move all files AND FOLDERS from myfolder/ to one level up
<codeshah> hey guys, I want to connect to my windows7 machine from my ubuntu machine through any type of software - what is best to use? I want to remotely control it...
<codeshah> should I get VNC?
<kcantin> well, there was some msg about the display but, not sure what it said.  Screen went away to fast
<AlexanderSupertr> i can move ALL FILES but how to move containing folders?
<DasEi> varlon: this time 3 d acceleration isn't working for the combo linux/x600, the original ati drivers are closed to linux and doN#t fit current xorg, the opensource variant still on it's way, lucid, earliest
<acicula> kcantin: so you didnt get any graphic environment?
<acicula> kcantin: did you have a gui during installation, have you updated the new installation yet, did you do any manual isntallation/tweaking?
<Lupus-SLE> Hello fellow people! Are we all having a lovely time? I've got an issue with an old PC I'm putting together - it doesn't shut down. Last message it gives me when I try is "System Halted." but the power doesn't actually turn off. I thought this was an ACPI issue was was told previously to add acpi=force and lapic to the boot options but this has unfortunatly not fixed the issue. I'm really unsure about what could be
<Lupus-SLE> causing it - any suggestions would be welcome - ANY!
<kcantin> ohh, yes I did
<acicula> mmarc__1: if you build a 32bit program and need a particular library then that too needs to be 32bit
<Sioux_33> <DasEi> i did its showing root and gnome system monitor didnt see any specific application using my cpu i dont know but maybe there is some problem with xorg another thing that when i update everything and login using kernel 2.6.31.20 my mousse cursor disappear
<Dr_Willis_> dosent mv have a -r or -R option? i forget..
<yekimoto> any system programmers here?
<varlon> DasEi, thanks for you comment
<kcantin> yes, full gui installation and automated no custom
<acicula> !ask | yekimoto
<ubottu> yekimoto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sj4m35-15> does anyone know how to install drivers for the prism 2.5 wavelan chipset?
<melodie_> Vigo, can you give me the link please ?
<cboyer1951> ok, which directory is used for installation of packages?
<acicula> kcantin: and then you rebooted and it failed?
<melodie_> Vigo, can you give me the link *to your note* please ?
<tonsofpcs> what version of qt is in karmic koala??
<kcantin> yes
<kcantin> and my only resolution options are 800 X 600 :(
<acicula> kcantin:
<acicula> so you have a gui, just not the right resolution ?
<kcantin> Yeah
<acicula> can you open a console
<Vigo> melodie_: I did not save that correctly. whoops, just woke up here and am spilling coffee all over the place..still looking though
<cboyer1951> If I mount my user account on my 2nd hard drive, will all of the programs I load/install be on that partition/drive?  that way I can save drive space on my boot drive
<AlexanderSupertr> guys? plz help....a total n00b que...I am stuck in the middle of a task :(
<acicula> and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<acicula> enter your password when asked etc
<Dr_Willis_> AlexanderSupertr:  if on the console. You could install and run 'mc'  and use it to do filemanger tasks
<AlexanderSupertr> repeat: I want to move all files AND FOLDERS from myfolder/ to one level up
<kcantin> sure I can open a console
<acicula> kcantin: also are you using netbook remix or ubuntu jaunty?
<Dr_Willis_> AlexanderSupertr:  the  'mv * ..' dosent work?
<yekimoto> ubottu: well, I didn't ask to ask =) I'm just asking... Any one got the same problem than I'm talking about
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vigo> melodie_: This is the one I had from last week, is a good one, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
 * cboyer1951 grins
<kcantin> how can I find out?
<AlexanderSupertr> Dr_Willis_: it moves just the files, not folders
<melodie_> Vigo, then take your coffee quietly but don't spill it : expensive stuff ;) ... and let me know the link once poste ? thanks !
<DasEi> Sioux_33: correct graphics driver installed ? which g-card are you using ?
<acicula> yekimoto: im not a system programmer, i do know about system programming though
<acicula> so again, ask your question, if anyone knows they will answer
<greezmunkey> !intellegence
<acicula> kcantin: well what did you download
<Dr_Willis_> AlexanderSupertr:  it just moved the dirs here for me...
<acicula> kcantin: in the console type lsb_release -a
<aleksi> i can't belive still how much faster my ubuntu got when i replaced pulse with alsa
<Dr_Willis_> AlexanderSupertr:  directory of files and dirs.. move * ..  moved them ALL up one dir.
<acicula> that will tell you whats installed
<kcantin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<melodie_> Vigo, wrong : in Netbook Remix no menus, and no right-click menus on launchers, only the help menu gave the information about the command line used to start the program
<Sj4m35-15> how do i enable the prism 2.5 wavelan chipset so i can get on the internet?
<AlexanderSupertr> Dr_Willis_: thats weird. I'll try again.
<kcantin> No LSB modules are available.
<kcantin> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<kcantin> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<kcantin> Release:	9.10
<kcantin> Codename:	karmic
<hmw> some programm seems to be filling my hard disk, several MB per seconds, already 95% or more - i have "partimage" in a terminal, but it is PAUSED for more than 10 minutes now - Who eats my disk space??
<FloodBot3> kcantin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yekimoto> acicula: cool... so i've got a problem here... It's a books example, that works perfect in ubuntu x86 and doesn't in x64... I saw it under gdm and was wandered... read() systeam call doesn't work after lseek() system call...
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, what did you try yet ? any "connect internet" menu ?
<acicula> kcantin: can you post the output of xrandr (in a console) to pastebin.ubuntu.org
<cboyer1951> is this possible, and can/If I mount my user account on my 2nd hard drive, will all of the programs I load/install be on that partition/drive?  that way I can save drive space on my boot drive
<kcantin> sure
<Sj4m35-15> i've read some where on posts to blacklist certain drivers, but i'm running the ubuntu 9.04 version.
<AlexanderSupertr> Dr_Willis_: thank you. It Worked. I was doing mv * ../ instead of mv * ..
<AlexanderSupertr> :)
<Dr_Willis_> AlexanderSupertr:  bash basics for the win! :)
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, have you tried the regular way to start with ?
<AlexanderSupertr> Dr_Willis_: I am learning..
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_:i cannot see the icon for wireless connection.
<kcantin> acicula, posting now
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, do you run Ubuntu with Gnome ?
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: what is the 'regular" way?
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: no i run it with openbox
<melodie_> hum...
<acicula> kcantin: you''ll have to link it here ;)
<melodie_> give a try to wicd ?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, yes, try to configure it with wicd
<acicula> yekimoto: the behaviour of the calls should not differ significantly?
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: wicd?
<hmw> An unknown program suddenly and quite quickly has filled my hard drive. "100% used" - what can I do to find out, what happened?
<Code-E> Hi. I am trying to install my wireless network adapter, I did make and that ran all fine... I think. But when I do make install, i get the error shown on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/61KraBqr does anyone know how to fix this?
<TinBasher> anyone running vlc on karmic?
<acicula> hmw: baobab can tell you whats using a lot of disk space
<melodie_> <Sj4m35-15> melodie_: wicd? ---->>> yes
<greezmunkey> hmw, filled it with what type of files?
<acicula> takes awhile to index your system though
<CarlFK> my left mouse button is broken.  how do I map the middle button do left?
<kcantin> acicula, just posted to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394790
<magedragon25> TinBasher: I am on 86-64
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: program not installed...
<hmw> greezmunkey: no idea, df -h tells me, the drive is full. It had several gigs 10 minutes ago
<acicula> kcantin: hmm
<calabero> goodbye!
<TinBasher> any problems when you play avi files?  Mine closes as soon as it tries to play the file
<tonsofpcs> what version of qt is in karmic koala??
<hmw> greezmunkey: i was DEinstalling stuff in synaptics. OO aso.
<kcantin> acicula, did u view it?
<Vigo> melodie_: here is the bzr link: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/
<melodie_> Vigo, I look
<melodie_> thanks
<Vigo> yw
<magedragon25> TinBasher: no, I haven't had any problems....even plays my .iso's
<dbone> Hi everybody, I'm logged in using a live usb because i accidently used the command "sudo chage -E 03/13/2008 <username>" can anyone help me figure out how to log back into my hd?
<TinBasher> weird...ok I'll keep searching for a solution
<magedragon25> TinBasher: do you have restricted extras installed?
<Vigo> melodie_: and here is the lead-in page for that one: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/
<melodie_> Vigo, I can't read pages and pages of docs, I'll end blind, additionnally english is not my native language, that gets my mind tired. Vigo : I just want to see your post about the ubuntu-bug command
<acicula> kcantin: yup
<acicula> kcantin: its loading the vesa driver instead of the i810 driver by the looks of it
<Code-E> Hi. I am trying to install my wireless network adapter, I did make and that ran all fine... I think. But when I do make install, i get the error shown on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/61KraBqr does anyone know how to fix this?
<TinBasher> no I don't
<jaypur> can 2 softwares use the same port at the router???
<yekimoto> acicula: sorry, I don't understand the question. What do you mean "not differ significantly"?
<kcantin> ah
<DasEi> hmw: check by ls -l              ?!
<feedmecereal> I'm sorry if this is a really dumb question but: how do I execute a .run file in terminal? I want to run the Quake 4 demo that I downloaded but I type sudo ./quake4linux1.0demo.x86.run and it gives me "command not found."
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: BTW, it isn't connected to the internet at the moment.
<^BFC> hi, all the time readerrors on sdr0 would it help to set udma manually in bios ?, thx (its an new dvd)
<kcantin> is the vesa driver the default if the real driver is not installed or, something?
<DasEi> jaypur: yes
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: BTW, is there any other way?
<melodie_> Vigo, more it is simple and less it is complicated, that's why I want to report the bug about the "users-admin" that don't change the password
<magedragon25> TinBasher: that should fix your issue...I installed through synaptic....
<TinBasher> ok thanks, I'll try that
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, yes, command line : see the man of "iwconfig"
<vukasin> hi ppl :D
<magedragon25> TinBasher; your welcome
<vukasin> how are you?
<acicula> kcantin: vesa is pretty much the failsafe if nothing else works driver yeah
<dbone> Hi everybody, I'm logged in using a live usb because i accidently used the command "sudo chage -E 03/13/2008 <username>" can anyone help me figure out how to log back into my ubuntu install?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, but the command line don't work if network-manager rules the connections, so you might find network-manager menu first and give it a try
<acicula> kcantin: not sure if and how you can force it to use the i810 driver
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: that's the problem, it won't let me configure it because it says "interface eth1 not configured".
<melodie_> or start network-manager from the command line, with "gksu" instead of "sudo"
<greezmunkey> hmw, you run Computer Janitor to see if you can free up some space...
<HowardtheDuck> hey
<kcantin> I see...guess I am at a cross road here
<DasEi> dbone: sudo change ?
 * Dr_Willis_ points out that 'Computer Janitor' CAN be dangeroud.
<Dr_Willis_> dangerous :)
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, do this command and paste it to pastebin : "ifconfig" and "ifconfig -a"
<melodie_> as root
<HowardtheDuck> is it a bad idea to upgrade ubuntu distributions.
<Dr_Willis_> and its not a very well done program
<Dr_Willis_> HowardtheDuck:  it can work fine.. or there can be issues..
<HowardtheDuck> guess since Lucid is a LTS, would be best to do a clean install
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: i've read somewhere you have to blacklist certain drivers, but i don't know which ones to blackist.
<nikki_> i dont have sound, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis_> HowardtheDuck:  i tend to do clean installs also
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis_, hmw, agreed - unsure of hmw's commandline abilities
<abhi_nav> HowardtheDuck 50-50
<Code-E> Does anyone know how to fix my problem? >_<
<Lupus-SLE> Dr_Willis_: I wouldn't slag it off too much, bit of common sense with what you remove with it and you'll be golden!
<dbone> DasEi, the command was "sudo chage" it really f***** up my system
<vukasin> imal srba bem vam lebac?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, then you do this command and paste it to pastebin then give me the link : "lsmod"
<Vigo> melodie_: What language do you prefer to use?
<dbone> *not change
<Sioux_33> <DasEi> ati hd4850 and after update i do install graphic driver again but it wouldnt help
<bastl> doh, now i accidentally hit Alt-F4, and closed Xephyr. Via ssh i see that the remote session is still working (installing ubuntu updates). Can i get the session back?
<acicula> kcantin: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis_> Lupus-SLE:  i saw a little wiki/blog on the program just today..  it pointed out some of its failings.. its really so badly done that it proberly shouldent even be in the disrto by default. I fund Ubuntu-tweaks clean up feature much safer
<cboyer1951> I've posted my situation in paste.ubuntu.com, is that the correct way to list my drive stats for I can be helped here?
<Lupus-SLE> Dr_Willis_: May I read it please?
<DasEi> dbone: that will only chnage time pw expires, not user or pass itself, anyway, you say you can't login nomore ?
<Dr_Willis_> Lupus-SLE:  if i can find it.. it was on my Feedly Front page I dont rember where it came from
<hmw> greezmunkey: thanks for your hints. An instance of partimage went amok, but it didnt show in the Gnome process manager. I noticed some CPU load, and looked with ps -A, then killed the rogue partimage. My drive stopped getting filled. very strange, though. Problem seems to be solved.
<polird> hello
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: it's on a different machine not connected to the internet
<DasEi> Sioux_33: the propitary ati driver doesn't for curent xorg
<nikki_> how can i diagnose a "no sound problem"?
<Lupus-SLE> Dr_Willis_: I'd be interested to read it, if you can't find it - no worries.
<wazzaaaaa> !info lamp
<dbone> DasEi, right i accidently made it expire (i had been trying to just change the password)
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in karmic
<DasEi> Sioux_33: *work
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: it's an IBM thinkpad t30 with ubuntu 9.04 on it.
<Stavros> how can i change my hostname? "hostname -v whatever" doesn't survive a reboot
<HowardtheDuck> can i install the cube atlantis in karmic and lucid when it comes out
<DasEi> dbone: you are on live on that specific machine ?
<dbone> DasEi, yeah
<nikki_> how can i diagnose a "no sound problem"?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, I have the same machine
<greezmunkey> hmw, just a bunch of clean up work then?
<Dr_Willis_> Lupus-SLE:  the name of the blog was like 'top 10 problems with ubuntu' it was mainly on 10.04 however
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: it sees the wireless card when i do a lspci -v
<DasEi> dbone: sudo fdsik -l  , which device is root ?
<polird> i have ubuntu 9.10 and a nvidia geforce 6200 graphics card. after installing ubuntu, i installed the recommended driver, but after i restarted, i got the ubuntu icon for a few seconds, then a black screen. after about a minute, i got no signal. i reinstalled ubuntu and am wondering which driver i should use that would work successfully.
<DasEi> !sound | nikki
<ubottu> nikki: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hmw> greezmunkey: there were 2 big image files apparently being written to, whithout me knowing about it. Seems to be under control now.
<Lupus-SLE> Dr_Willis_: Seems a bit unfair, Lucid hasn't even been released yet :/
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: how did you enable the wireless card??
<acicula> kcantin: alternatively you could try loading ubuntu lts 8.04 onto a usb stick and see if that works better, you can make one with unetbootin (a program installable via the software manager) since it seems the i810 driver has seen some regressions since the LTS version
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, I didn't try Ubuntu 9.04 on it because it was not working correctly at first shot. Try 9.10 instead ?
<Sioux_33> <DasEi> current catalyst version 10.2 it support xorg 7.4 and all versions back from 7.4. what version of Xorg got karmic after update? 7.5?
<acicula> polird: notebook?
<greezmunkey> hmw, good catch :)
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, do you mind installing a new version ?
<Dr_Willis_> Lupus-SLE:  here we go.. FireFox History wins again --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/16-things-that-could-be-improved-in.html
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: 9.10? does it see the prism 2.5 wavelan chipset?
<Vigo> melodie_: I think this is the first one, Terminal cmd one: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugBranchLinks
<nikki_> Ive looked into that, im wondering if it could be a faulty sound card? is that easy enough to find out?
<DasEi> polird: that card is well supported, also with the nvidia site or the recommendation, you had any other problem there
<acicula> DasEi: maybe he had the latest glx installed instead of the older glx that supports the 6000 series?
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: i wouldn't mind as long as i can get the wireless card working.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<HowardtheDuck> is there a good, easy to follow guide that could maybe show me how i can access my home ubuntu box with my win xp computer at work?  using putty or something i guess
<melodie_> Vigo, I don't get it
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, then try it as live
<cboyer1951> I'm a newbie needing help; I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 i386 on my 150GB sdb1 drive, it is now 1/3 full, and I've tried to get it over to my 2nd hard drive sda1, with lvpm 'transfer', but it won't boot from there, not even with changing drive boot order in my BIOS, can anyone make a suggestion how to proceed now please?
<KiRiLoS> Hello, i am having some trouble with skype.I get this error when i run it:     bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) , the problem is that other people cant hear me but my mic works great with other apps.Thanks
<Shalakhin> What to do if I am getting dpkg-shlibdeps: no dependency information found for... ? (in my case it is /usr/lib/libcaiowrap.so.1)
<dbone> DasEi, fdisk detects both of the drives, the usb key i'm using right now and the hd with my xubuntu on it
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, your card needs only *orinoco* driver !
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: do you know how to get a minimum install of ubuntu on a thinkpad t30??
<DasEi> acicula: he said the recommended, so a older but suitable propitary from nvidia (got a 6200, on one, too)
<hmw> greezmunkey: it's just a little creepy, when your computer is going to countdown on you out of the blue.
<Lupus-SLE> Dr_Willis_: Thank you very much, indeed browser history was a glorious invention before the days of porn.
<DasEi> dbone: we need the /dev/sdxx  of root (hd)
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, for now, give me the output for "lsmod" at pastebin !!!
<acicula> DasEi: hmm maybe he activated the driver before updating the system first?
<Dr_Willis_> Lupus-SLE:  thats how i rember where i stopped :)
<acicula> could give issues i suppose
<polird> acicula: dorry, didnt see you. no desktop, an old one
<DasEi> acicula: good chance, or exotic monitor
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, Ubuntu is not a minimalist distribution, sorry.
<polird> acicula: i meant sorry
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, I have done minimal installs, it's not satisfactory
<Dr_Willis_> theres a few ubuntu-minimal iso or other variants/things ya could do..
<Dr_Willis_> i agree with melodie_  :)
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: i cannot it's on a different machine not connected to any network.
<kasun> hello,
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: what was the problems?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, do you have a usb key ?
<yekimoto> Hi all. Ive got a problem with read() system call. It give me 0 readen bytes in Ubuntu x64, but it works great with ubuntu x86. I think its a bug, but I'm not shure. Some got the same problem?
<KiRiLoS> Hello, i am having some trouble with skype.I get this error when i run it:     bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) , the problem is that other people cant hear me but my mic works great with other apps.Thanks
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, if yes do this :
<dbone> DasEi, there is /dev/sda1 which is the linux installation, /dev/sdb1 is the usb key
<dbone> DasEi, sorry I'm still i guess a bit of a newbie
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, open a console and start : lsmod > lsmod.txt
<Pudgy> Is there a reason why AWN isn't part of gnome 2.x?
<acicula> KiRiLoS: connecting skype directly to the bluetooth device doesnt work afaik
<marsje> hiya! what is the package name of the login manager app that starts up ubuntu by default (where you enter your password and choose your desktop environment)?
<kasun> I have some problem with my sound device, is there anyone to help me
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: yeah, wait a moment...it's here somewhere...
<KiRiLoS> acicula, i dont even have a bluetooth device on my system!
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, then copy the lsmod.txt file to the pendrive then bring it back here and paste it to pastebin
<cboyer1951> Advice please: how can I ask my question, to get help here? I'm a newbie needing help; I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 i386 on my 150GB sdb1 drive, it is now 1/3 full, and I've tried to get it over to my 2nd hard drive sda1, with lvpm 'transfer', but it won't boot from there, not even with changing drive boot order in my BIOS, can anyone make a suggestion how to proceed now please? DasEi? melodie_? acicula? so that I am up and running and able to become a
<acicula> KiRiLoS: guess that explains your error :)
<cjuner> I have lots of ppa in my sources.list.d and apparantly for one of them (don't know which) I don't have the public signing key. Every time I run apt-get update I get an error with NO_PUBKEY and http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic
<kcantin> is there a way to save Xorg.0.log to post on pastbin.com?
<greezmunkey> I came across a how-to regarding "dd" that describes "blanking unused blocks"...Is that a function of dd, or something like gparted?
<KiRiLoS> acicula, well that happened suddenly,skype worked great before a week or so.Anything in mind about how i fix that error?
<cjuner> It's annoying - how do I find out which repository it's for exactly?
<melodie_> kcantin, just install pastebinit and do in console "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<melodie_> without the quotes
<red> can I clear up "last" somehow
<DasEi> dbone: I think you least got two partis on sda1, root and swap , we need the root
<red> the list is getting bit long and most recent happendings are on top rather than on bototm
<melodie_> cboyer1951, what is " I've tried to get it over to my 2nd hard drive sda1, with lvpm 'transfer'" ?
<acicula> KiRiLoS: did anything with bluetooth recently?
<KiRiLoS> acicula, nope.Not a thing.I dont have bluetooth and i dont want any ;p
<red> last -n number was enuff
<red> nvm
<kasun> hello???
<cboyer1951> melodie? oh, I tried to transfer my ubuntu 9.10 install which is on my 150 GB sba1 drive, over to my 300 GB sda1 drive using the lvpm utility to transfer it to there
<KiRiLoS> acicula, i google that error and it seems that it's a new trendy error people get while using skype for linux.I just couldnt find the solution :/
<acicula> KiRiLoS: well thats what its trying, the error gives a lot of hits though, so id start there
<acicula> KiRiLoS: try purging bluez-utils
<acicula> (reinstall it if it doesnt work)
<acicula> cboyer1951: no luck fixing fstab/grub?
<cboyer1951> melodie, it transfered ok, but when I restart my computer, it is not there to choose as a boot option in grub, even when I change my bios to load with hda1 instead of hdb1
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: ok, here's the output of lsmod. Module                  Size  Used by
<Sj4m35-15> radeon                342816  0
<Sj4m35-15> drm                    96296  1 radeon
<Sj4m35-15> bridge                 56340  0
<Sj4m35-15> stp                    10500  1 bridge
<FloodBot3> Sj4m35-15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sj4m35-15> bnep                   20224  2
<Sj4m35-15> input_polldev          11912  0
<Sj4m35-15> lp                     17156  0
<Sj4m35-15> joydev                 18368  0
<Sj4m35-15> pcmcia                 44748  0
<FloodBot3> Sj4m35-15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sj4m35-15> snd_intel8x0           37532  0
<Sioux_33> <DasEi> so catalyst 10.2 will work with xorg in ubuntu 9.10 after all updates or it wouldnt? i just checked ati web and catalyst 10.2 does support xorg up to 7.4
<cboyer1951> acicula, i looked at fstab, and i listed my drive to help.ubuntu.com
<anyoneofus> hi all
<dbone> DasEi, there are three partitions on the sda, it says under device sda1, sda2,sda5 and under "System" LInux,Extended, and Linux swap/Solaris respectively
<cboyer1951> acicula, I don't understand enough to edit grub
<acicula> cboyer1951: i dont understand what you are saying
<KiRiLoS> acicula, nope.Neither purging nor reinstalling helped...
<japherwocky> where is the grub boot menu ? i don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<acicula> japherwocky: it moved with grub2
<acicula> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<anyoneofus> i want to remove nagios on Ubuntu
<cboyer1951> acicula? I listed my fstab hd listing: /dev/loop0: UUID="43b22a0f-6c9b-42c4-a47f-f8c470eb3cdf" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda1: UUID="2e3cb8a9-221b-4a86-b7b2-cc9be8f19ff9" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"  /dev/sda5: UUID="f58df266-2aa7-46ca-bf96-429bf93bbe0b" TYPE="swap"  /dev/sdb1: UUID="36A2E724A2E6E779" TYPE="ntfs"
<hmw> japherwocky: Ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2 now
<anyoneofus> anyone help me
<acicula> cboyer1951: well you'll need someone to run youn through reconstrucint fstab/grub, or just backup your data and do a quick reinstall
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, you wild newbie ! I told you to use pastebin !
<polird> DasEi: so should i use the hardware drivers to install it, or download it from the nvidia website?
<daftykins> anyoneofus: sudo apt-get remove nagios3 ?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15,  go to http://pastebin.com and paste it there : then come here and give the link !  ;-)
<DasEi> Sioux_33: no, straight ways ati-prop and current xorg aren't working, but the card has some open source drivers, workaround : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8846989
<DcMeese> What's the best way to use .NET frameworks on ubuntu 9.10?
<anyoneofus> daftykins, my nagios compiler by sources
<hmw> DcMeese: you might want to look into "winetricks"
<daftykins> your what?
<anyoneofus> my Eng is not good
<anyoneofus> http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<hmw> DcMeese: oops... wrong answer... MONO is an Open Source alternative to .NET
<DcMeese> Ia that on the main repo, hmw?
<DcMeese> Is*
<anyoneofus> i install use that link
<daftykins> oh you compiled it from source, either find an uninstall script or you won't be able to
<dbone> DasEi, I got to go, I'll be back later.   Is there a file I can modify to change the password expiration date?
<DasEi> polird: first run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then ..
<hmw> DcMeese: i never used Mono, you'd br better off by googeling it first. Perhaps something like "ubuntu mono howto"
<cboyer1951> acicula, melodie, thanks for your help... I'll try to find someone to run me through my reconstricting my fstab/grub, I'll read up as best I can, I have reinstalled 3 times... I can boot up in C: drive, hdb1 150 GB drive, but with Windows/Vista, and ProTools there it is 1/3 full now, will fill up when I load all of the music programs I want to use in Ubuntu :), to move me over from Vista to Ubuntu! :) but in installing Ubuntu on the 2nd hard drive, 300 GB, 
<DcMeese> hmw: Alright. So is mono on the main repo?
<Serpico> hi
<DasEi> dbone: easiest to chroot into the sys and reset the pw to deafault
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<DasEi> default
<DasEi> Sioux_33: re-checking
<polird> DasEi: ok, and i type yes?
<hmw> !mono > hmw
<melodie_> has Sj4m35-15 be condemned to muteness by the FloodBot1 ?
<Vigo> anyoneofus: You want to install Ubuntu?
<cboyer1951> i can't just sit here for 2 hours and have no answers, time is too valuable. evidently i have a problem explaining myself, and being too full of myself I guess, others are getting help left and right. Thanks again, guys, I'll come back when I understand Linux and Ubuntu, so I can be heard
<melodie_> by the FloodBot3 I mean
<mac9416> For whatever reason, Opera thinks it should be my default... everything. For example, how can I set Firefox back as my default browser? What about image viewer?
<kcantin> melodie, where do I find "pastebinit" in order to install it?
<anyoneofus> Vigo, no i want to install Nagios
<anyoneofus> but it's not work
<daftykins> mac9416: there's a default programs item off system -> preferences
<melodie_> kcantin, do you know the package manager ?
<DasEi> polird: ran the commands ?
<Sioux_33> DasEi> im just looking at that web didnt know that ati doesnt work with even 7.4:( its shame i wrote letter to ati week ago about problems with lucid and xorg7.5 they replied that there is no problems so i dont know really i should buy nvidia
<datadigger> AlexanderSupertr: cd  myfolder/.. ;  mv myfolder/* ./
<polird> DasEi: yes, 3 minutes remaining
<mac9416> daftykins, I'm running fluxbox instead of GNOME... Is that a GNOME app, or is it a stand-alone I can install?
<bootFail> synaptic-package-manager gets up it melodie's face - your forgot me?
<sambagirl> ﻿i downloaded aros 1.2 virtual  box version but how do i extract a /tmp/IcarOS_1_2.7z filetype in linux?
<bootFail> -r
<sambagirl> the extraction manager doesnt recognize it
<bootFail> -rr
<bootFail> -rrr
<guntbert> bootFail: stop please
<anyoneofus> http://yfrog.com/2escreenshot1jyp
<daftykins> mac9416: one sec, i'll have to boot a VM as i don't run ubuntu natively.
<KiRiLoS> Hello, i am having some trouble with skype.I get this error when i run it:     bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) , the problem is that other people cant hear me but my mic works great with other apps.Thanks
<DcMeese> !mono
<anyoneofus> this is my problems
<mac9416> OK, daftykins, thanks.
<anyoneofus> someone help me
<anyoneofus> http://yfrog.com/2escreenshot1jyp
<kcantin> melodie, yes
<DasEi> Sioux_33: I did already, until hardi they where fine, since then only opensource made improvements, but I had rumoors about better co-working from their side, too
<guntbert> !here | anyoneofus
<ubottu> anyoneofus: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bootFail> guntbert, had that thought before you - but YES, SIR :)
<polird> DasEi: almost done
<kasun> ???
<anyoneofus> this ís my problems: http://img86.yfrog.com/i/screenshot1jy.png/
<Vigo> anyoneofus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios
<hmw> sambagirl: 7z can be installed as a program for the terminal... should be    sudo apt-get p7zip, i am looking for a web page for you
<Vigo> anyoneofus: Nagio1 is discontinued, or looks like it,,
<anyoneofus> Vigo, i can't access localhost/nagios
<daftykins> mac9416: gnome-default-applications-properties
<hmw> sambagirl: you should be able to extract files with    7z x my7Zzipfile
<DasEi> Sioux_33: nope, yup, seems there is a change now : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.39&lang=English
<anyoneofus> Vigo, help me! Please. I'm a newbie
<bootFail> I love 7zip  - it's a good compression algorithm, but my mates moan that it can't store who owns the files and/ord directories - and they have a point.
<kcantin> melodie, thanks just  did it :)
<kcantin> acicula, thanks for your help
<kcantin> I just pasted the Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.com
<bootFail> You can always tar/7zip
<Vigo> anyoneofus: Did you check that link I posted?
<DarkStar11> Anyone here run SAMBA and knows how to get a basic share up and running?? I asked in #samba but no reply. I've spent the last 2 hours using gadmin to no effect
<polird> DasEi: it seems to be unpacking
<DasEi> polird: next backup current config (if any) : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<hmw> sambagirl: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263825.html
<anyoneofus> Vigo, yep, i try it
<DasEi> polird: k, can open another tab
<polird> DasEi: ok
<guntbert> bootFail: what was your problem?
<mac9416> daftykins, looks like that's in the gnome-control-center package. We'll see how this goes...
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: having problems with my machine here it is dislaying the websites very poorly.
<Vigo> anyoneofus: What version Ubuntu are you using?
<bootFail> Floppy fringe?
<cjuner> I have lots of ppas in my sources.list.d and apparantly for one of them (don't know which) I don't have the public signing key. Every time I run apt-get update I get an error with NO_PUBKEY and http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic (the error is not specific enough) .. It's annoying - how do I find out which repository it's for exactly?
<goomba> does anyone know the name of the package that would let me add a start menu to xfce4-panel ? like the kind that reads .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<anyoneofus> Vigo, i'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<DasEi> Sioux_33: that of interest for me, give me another 10 min to finish stuff, then let's try it ?!
<bootFail> And laptop unable to suspend/resume/hibernate
<polird> DasEi: i have another tab open, and it is still unpacking
<DarkStar11> ./ragequit
<DasEi> polird:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<daftykins> mac9416: out of interest how did you discover its' parent package?
<polird> DasEi: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, please come talk privately, too much discussion on the main chan it's difficult and not efficient
<polird> DasEi: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: i'm currently using a cf-28 toughbook using a derivitive of ubuntu.
<guntbert> !pm | melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mac9416> daftykins, I tried to run the command, and it said: "The program 'gnome-default-applications-properties' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: / sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center"
<bootFail> A laptop not being able to suspend, or shutdown, or anything is not news - they don't need my vitals. It's just a shame that it used to work, and now it's such an annoyance! FORCE it down!
<mac9416> daftykins, how BASH knew that, I don't know. :-P
<DasEi> polird: that's ok, so not any at this time; we'll create one : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<melodie_> guntbert, give me a break please, I use chans since 7 years and I run 2 myself
<daftykins> mac9416: ah :D
<Vigo> anyoneofus: Have you tried Zenos?
<DasEi> polird: then :  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<melodie_> !click | guntbert
<Vigo> anyoneofus: Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zenoss
<DasEi> olird : case driver messes up, can copy back the backup , no need to reinstall
<DasEi> polird : case driver messes up, can copy back the backup , no need to reinstall
<polird> DasEi: hayden@hayden-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<polird> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<polird> hayden@hayden-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<polird> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<polird> hayden@hayden-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> polird: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anyoneofus> Vigo, i'm using Nagios for my exercise
<anyoneofus> Vigo, i'm a Student
<guntbert> melodie_: I know the bot message wasn't really appropriate - apologies  -- but seriously: you are encouraged to keep support in the channel and not move to pm
<polird> i guess i wasnt supposed to do that
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, do you want to join a discussion about your T30 problems privately ?
<DasEi> polird: aharr.. xorg broken, there we go
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: yes
<polird> DasEi: its a new intallation
<melodie_> guntbert, create more dedicated chans :)
<DasEi> polird: update/grade finished ?
<scared> since I upgraded to jaunty, I do not have the taskbar and the menubar anymore on my desktop, how could I fix that ?
<melodie_> too much talk fuses here : not possible to follow efficiently
<polird> DasEi: it says setting up software-center
<Vigo> anyoneofus: On 9,10 I am not sure that works, it might, Zenoss is the replacement pkg for that, I think.
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, I opened a window for a private talk can you see it ?
<happyface> why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<DasEi> polird : bad medium/drive ?!  anyway, we need to wait for apt, first now
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: where do i look?
<melodie_> what client do you use ? I know mostly xchat
<polird> DasEi: now it says configuring grub pc
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: i'm using irssi BTW.
<polird> DasEi: should i "keep the local version currently installed"
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, so I won't help you easily : can you use xchat ?
<DasEi> polird: call my nick when back at prompt, no use maintainers version
<mib_mib> hey guys, i did apt-get install rails, which installed version 2.3.5, but now i want to remove it and install rails 3; when i do apt-get remove rails it says no package named rails installed, how do i remove it?
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: no.
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, no gui ?
<Ganymede> mib_mib, try dpkg -l | grep rails to find the package name
<polird> DasEi: what?
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: i've a GUI, yes.
<melodie_> so install xchat
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: apt-get install/
<melodie_> I don't know the commands for the tabs in irssi
<mac9416> daftykins, Firefox is already the default in gnome-default-applications-properties. Looks like that setting isn't being respected by Python's webbrowser.open. Looks like a question for #python. Thanks!
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: apt-get install?
<melodie_> yes
<melodie_> sudo apt-get...
<daftykins> mac9416: my pleasure :)
<DasEi> polird: keep current version > no  , use maintainers/updated/new version > yes
<Sj4m35-15> melodie_: ok.
<VCoolio> Sj4m35-15: try if alt+1-5 gives the chat window with melodie, also check the tabbar script
<DasEi> polird: call my nick when back at prompt (apt finished)
<Code-E> Does anyone know how to fix the error:  No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<mib_mib> Ganymede: it isn't found in the package manager....
<DasEi> Sioux_33: have you got a 30 min for your system ?
<melodie_> Sj4m35-15, I'll be back in a minute, getting some coffee
<polird> DasEi: ok, it's finished, asking me to restart
<guntbert> Code-E: what are you trying to compile?
<mib_mib> Ganymede: which is weird, but it is def there
<anyoneofus> Vigo, i think i will use VirtualBox
<anyoneofus> :)
<sambagirl> ok hmw
<DasEi> polird : sudo reboot, cu
<Code-E> guntbert, im trying to compile my wireless network driver
<bootFail> VirtualBox is very good. Install the extras ASAP.
<guntbert> Code-E: are you certain you need to compile it yourself? then you will need to install build-essential
<mib_mib> ah maybe i installed it through the rails gem instead of apt-get
 * DasEi will try ati propitary on radeon himself tonight
<Ganymede> mib_mib, sudo gem uninstall rails ?
<Code-E> The instructions say to download it, make, then make install
<Vigo> mib_mib: http://guides.rubyonrails.org/index.html
<Code-E> i will try installing build-essential
<Sioux_33> DasEi> yup:) is just that im scared:) cos i tried many times to update everything and everythin is working perfect before updateif i dont update anything. i treid update everything many times and always it ended in one way system reinstall  so im scared to try:)
<Ganymede> mib_mib, or an official ubuntu howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<Code-E> I just installed build-essential and its still giving me the error
<polird> DasEi: ok, i rebooted
<guntbert> Code-E: from where did you get the source?
<Code-E> you mean my driver? frmo the realtek website
<Sioux_33> DasEi> i can try live cd to tell me what to do and i can try it
<bootFail> RUNS AND KILLS Sioux_33!! If I were u're bitch I'd clone your 15 small HD's onto a single 3TB drive (and we'd all wait about 2 days while it copied), THEN I'd let you change the drive, and shake my head slowly, like rain-man - xXx
<Vigo> Ganymede: Great link, my error, Thank you.
<mac9416> daftykins, found it: 'update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' :-D
<DasEi> Sioux_33: thing is , until now they didn't used to work, but there where rumors. Now website is definatly saying runs with current xorg, but I like to try this myself ( as I know how to get out of an edge) again to be more sure. udate/grade shouldn't be the problem .
<bootFail> Wake up the Gimp...
<DasEi> polird : fine, try again : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daftykins> mac9416: did that mean it was nothing to do with python, or?
<peter__> prii
<mac9416> daftykins, yeah, it just meant I didn't know how to set the default browser system-wide (as opposed to GNOME-wide).
<DasEi> polird: xorg still broken ?
<guntbert> Code-E: from the one line you posted I cannot tell - did you read the README and INSTALL files? usually the first step is .configure
<mac9416> daftykins, Python was doing right. :-)
<guntbert> !who | Code-E btw
<ubottu> Code-E btw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bootFail> A surprisingly low percentage of you are software developers, surprising if only (1) YOU DREAM OF GIVING SHIGARU MYAMOTO A HANDJOB 2.) You read this...
<polird> DasEi: it asks for password, then goes back to hayden@hayden-desktop:~$. no errors at least
<peter__> php
<Code-E> gunbert the only thing it says in the readme for it is to extract the .tar.gz file and then do make, then make install
<Sioux_33> i tried the latest catalyst 10.2 and i use it at the moment on their web they say that it work with xorg 7.4 so i assume it should work in karmic without problem and its working the problem is when i update everything after reboot cpu usage is going to 50% and thats q9000 quad core i reinstalled system and didnt update anything like that cpu usage i got is 0 to max 2% and everything is working perfect
<peter__> jgflr
<DasEi> VCoolio: I checked that out, the patch is much more intense to just -b ~alternate address BUT it is fixed in lucid (just tried) so I think we got to live that so far
<mac9416> daftykins, 'ls /etc/alternatives/' displays the various things that can be set with update-alternatives.
<guntbert> peter__:  you probably want /join ##php
<A[D]minS> I've HP nx7400 Core 2 Duo , I'm trying to change the CPU Scale but it says CPU frequency scaling unsupported
<peter__> gujk,um.j hzl6 ,lhzl hzö j.j öj
<A[D]minS> any idea how i can make it work?
<DasEi> polird: then :  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<Blue1> !facebook
<daftykins> mac9416: ah interesting, thanks :)
<polird> DasEi: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Sioux_33> i tried update system everything then reinstalled ati catalyst 10.2 cpu usage 50% then i tried open source driver cpu usage the same doesnt work dont know for sure if its ati problem or another issue
<polird> i thought ubuntu was "user friendly"
<madjoe> abhi_nav: hey, dude! I did it... take a look: http://i40.tinypic.com/k36c7t.jpg
<polird> :-/
<mac9416> daftykins, np, maybe you'll find that info useful sometime.  :-)
<DasEi> Sioux_33: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> maybe indeed :)
<abhi_nav> madjow: wow! great! how ?? tell me the procedure?
<guntbert> Code-E: (not out of vanity but for ease of use: my nick is guntbert - not gunbert, you can use <tab> to autocomplete it) - please !pastebin the output of make
<guntbert> !pastebin | Code-E
<ubottu> Code-E: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<A[D]minS> !cpu
<chiiiiiz> Hello
<Freeman> how to change rundefault level on ubuntu 9
<mun> hi
<abhi_nav> madjow: or do one thing make one new thred in ubuntu forum so everone wll be benifit
<Sioux_33> yop DasEi> and after that my system is fck:) no mousse cursor in kernel 2.6.31..20 and cpu 50% i tried it many times
<abhi_nav> madjoe: or do one thing make one new thred in ubuntu forum so everone wll be benifit
<guntbert> !runlevel | Freeman
<ubottu> Freeman: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<abhi_nav> madjoe: or do one thing make one new thred in ubuntu forum so everone wll be benifit
<mun> can a cron job set up under 'Scheduled Tasks' run sudo commands?
<Freeman> ye runlevel
<abhi_nav> madjoe: wow! great! how ?? tell me the procedure?
<DasEi> polird: dpkg -l xserver-xorg|grep ^ii
<Freeman> i dont look inittab
<chiiiiiz> I need some feedback about jack (jackd) based systems... I have ubuntustudio installed, and I'd like to use jack for my everyday tasks (watchinf videos, listening to music, internet...)...
<DasEi> result , polird ?
<madjoe> abhi_nav: you'll need gpick tool... it's a fantastic tool to pick colors from other applications and helps you to make a descent palette....
<polird> ii  xserver-xorg                         1:7.4+3ubuntu10                            the X.Org X server
<guntbert> Freeman: please *read* what ubottu told you
<katol> hello, is there any way to install a version of apache greater than the "newest" version on apache hardy? I'm on 2.2.9 and i need 2.2.13
<chiiiiiz> vlc jack plugin seems not to work, ideml for xmms2 jack plugin...
<paraschiv> Helo
<katol> other than being from source, obviously
<Freeman> guntbert: wh
<DasEi> polird : seems good then, then go hardwaredrivers > recommended, shall do it, then reboot
<madjoe> abhi_nav: now it's way much more comfortable for me to look at my terminal screen... that white/black combination was horrible before
<Code-E> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394831/  is the output of make. its make install im having the problem with, the input of that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394832/
<DasEi> polird : oh, one question : it's karmic, nor ?
<Freeman> in last versions and debian i use /ete/inittab
<sticz> e
<polird> DasEu: yes 9.10
<DasEi> Sioux_33: ran the command ?
<polird> misspelled your name
<DasEi> saw
<DasEi> polird : hardwaredrivers > recommended,  reboot
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: i was disconnected
<polird> DasEi: i hope it works better than last time
<abhi_nav_> can you read me?
<DasEi> polird : i go one too, here, nvm, have you got a live cd ?
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: i was disconnected
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: I'm here.. yes, I can..
<abhi_nav_> can you read me?
<guntbert> Code-E: from what I see here the author of the driver made a mistake - please contact them
<polird> DasEi: yes
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: so what i am telling was, post your details procedure to ubuntu forum please
<Blue1> where can I find the facebook plugin for pidign?  the one from google doesn't work.
<Sioux_33>  DasEi> sudo apt-get update and upgrade? update yes not upgrade:) it wouldnt take 30min 15 min upgrade and system reinstall 5 hours DasEi> wait i will boot up live usb then upgrade and will show u porblems from dmseg there was few after upgrade 5 min brb
<Code-E> guntbert: alright. so what should i do about my wireless driver? ndiswrapper?
<DasEi> polird: I just ask case good of chips is bad on me :-D
<mun> can a cron job set up under 'Scheduled Tasks' run sudo commands?
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: and please memoserv me the link
<guntbert> Code-E: in my experience the output of make is *very* short ....
<Freeman> i need change runlevels on ubuntu 9, in olders version i edited file /etc/inittab
<Lupus-SLE> Hello fellow people! Are we all having a lovely time? I've got an issue with an old PC I'm putting together with Xubuntu Karmic - it doesn't shut down. Last message it gives me when I try is "System Halted." but the power doesn't actually turn off. I thought this was an ACPI issue was was told previously to add acpi=force and lapic to the boot options but this has unfortunatly not fixed the issue. I'm really unsure
<Lupus-SLE> about what could be causing it - any suggestions would be welcome - ANY!
<polird> i am glad ubuntu has such a helpful community
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: yes, maybe I should do that... but not now, I have to do my work now... :) as soon as I'll post something, I'll let you know.. btw, where could I post anything on ubuntu?
<DasEi> Sioux_33: that#s alwways needed..
<DasEi> sst
<roosh> could anyone help with a wireless driver problem?
<guntbert> Freeman: runlevels don't have much meaning anymore - what is your real goal?
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: in ubuntu forum
<^BFC> A[D]minS * With BIOS F.08 speedstepping works, (here ...)
<polird> DasEi: restarting, i hope i will be back :)
<DasEi> me, too
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: dont forget me memoserv me the link
<A[D]minS> ^BFC ok how i can upgrade the bios without windows :)
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: ok dude! ;)
<A[D]minS> i just have linux on my box :(
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: yah thnx :-)
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: I spent like 2hrs on this, but it's wort it ;)
<madjoe> worth*
<Code-E> guntbert: out of some ridiculous miracle i just ran make install again and it worked.. O_o
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: yah sure. feeling satisfied now? great!!!!
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: so proud, satisfied and happy... :) lol
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: is this the forum link? http://ubuntuforums.org/
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: yah this one
<madjoe> ok
<abhi_nav_> hmm
<guntbert> Code-E: glad it worked out -- miracles don't happen though ... - Good luck :-)
<Darf> I'm trying to compile a program, but I keep getting an error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_regex -- What should I do?
<Jordan_U> A[D]minS: http://flashrom.org/Flashrom
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: what category should I choose? Ubuntu Testimonials & Experiences?
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: graphics
<madjoe> abhi_nav_: or Desktop Environments?
<llutz> !checkinstall > Darf install libboost-regex-dev and consider using this
<ubottu> Darf, please see my private message
<abhi_nav_> madjoe: yah Desktop Envi
<rxs> Hi ! How can I add my bash PATH valiables to my xfce4 session ? I would like to type the name of the program on invoking the run box using ALT-F2 than type the full path...
<japherwocky> my bootup stalls for approx 3 minutes before going into "Starting manual resume from disk" - can i adjust this timeout?
<Darf> llutz: I'm still on the "make" step
<lorenzo> list
<acicula> japherwocky: sure its not busy doing disk stuff?
<^BFC> A[D]minS * i sugest to use the "remote rom flash" or the free dos bootable media.
<acicula> Darf: its missing the boost_regex library
<acicula> Darf: or at least the linker cant find it
<acicula> Darf: err or it might be a mistyped flag? i think the link error looks differnt if it cant find the lib
<Darf> acicula: I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I installed libboost1.37-dev
<mun> does anyone know how to use crontab to set a job to run every 15mins?
<Nalf> Hello, I'm attempting to install lamp-server by using taskel install lamp-server, but it says bash: command taskel not found
<lorenzo> list
<acicula> lorenzo: this is not a warez channel
<oskar-> Nalf:  tasksel?
<japherwocky> acicula: pretty sure.. the disks aren't making noise, it takes a very long time
<acicula> Darf: doesnt seem -l is a flag for ld, incorrect Makefile?
<acicula> Darf: oh wait it is, sec looking again
<Nalf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<christag> hey party people
<[Green]> hi all
<acicula> --library=namespec,
<polird> DasEi: unfortunately, it didn't work :-(. could it be because its 64-bit? can i restore it or will i have to reinstall?
<christag> could anyone help me with installing this magic mouse driver i found? i have no clue where to even start
<red> Says something about how Adobe discriminizes linux. Running Win 7 in virtualbox and IE8+Flash is higher fps than natively under linux
<DasEi> polird: no reinstall, and no problem of 64 bit : do the following (maybe note it down):
<Nalf> oskar-: The documentation says it's included in the base system, but...
<Nalf> That doesn't seem to be the case.
<acicula> Darf: still seems ld is called incorrectly, it would give an other error if you were referring to a nonexsiting lib
<balas> does karmic use alsa at all ?
<acicula> balas: yeah
<xcz> Hi all #ubuntu
<xcz> Paltalk on Ubuntu, any hint?
<DasEi> polird: reboot, when it's saying grub..  press either shift (grub2) or esc to get to kernel-list, choose second item, recovery mode.
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | xcz
<ubottu> xcz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xcz> Is there a way to run paltalk on ubuntu other than the web-based version?
<oskar-> Nalf:  were you missing the second "s" in "tasksel"?
<balas> acicula, is it possible to upgrade the alsa components through a install script without breaking pulseaudio and gnome-volume ?
<acicula> christag: in principle manual driver installation is never needed, can you describe what you are trying to do
<Nalf> Yes. xD
<acicula> balas: alsa drivers are tied to the kernel
<xcz> any idea
<xcz> please
<polird> DasEi: what should i do when i get there?
<DasEi> polird:you get a little gui, first select netroot, give pass and networked, you have a prompt then. enter     exit  to get back in thegui
<acicula> balas: updating those is theoretically possible, but not without customizing the system pretty far
<coz_> xcz,  probably through wine
<balas> what can i type in a terminal to find what alsa i have ?
<DasEi> polird:then use dpkg > repair broken packages , then again root > reboot
<acicula> balas: dunno, but alsa is not maintained outside the kernel i think, what are you trying to achieve?
<DasEi> polird and take out cd, o' course
<balas> suppose for CMI8788
<balas> support
<DasEi> sio
<oskar-> balas:  cat /proc/asound/version
<polird> DasEi: ok, i will try and also start anothre computer so i wont have to go back to live cd
<DasEi> polird : nice , if possible
<balas> 1.0.20
<balas> need 21 for that chipset
<balas> i'll look for a ppa
<guntbert> !enter | balas
<ubottu> balas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<team6and7> can anyone help me I try to use the backslash and I get <. when I try to use the pipe i get >
<acicula> team6and7: change the keyboard layout?
<team6and7> I did
<team6and7> not helping
<DasEi> team6and7: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<stercor> Is it possible to put ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso to a flash disk and install/LiveCD from the memory stick?
<team6and7> I have an Asus laptop so i changed it from the genric 105 key to an asus laptop layout and it didnt help
<DasEi> stercor : yes, use unetbootin
<jabba_> hello
<stercor> Thanks DasEi:  I'm off to the races!
<guntbert> team6and7: change the layout, not just the keyboard model
<linxeh> why not get it to detect the layout ?
<stercor> DasEi:  Um...from Windows?
<DasEi> !info unetbootin  stercor
<ubottu> 'stercor' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<acicula> balas: cant find much about that sound card other then that its got an alsa driver, for quite awhile even
<DasEi> !info unetbootin | stercor
<amine_> hello world
<stercor> !unetbootin
<ubottu> stercor: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jabba_> i have a remote that is emulating keyboard events ... so i need a tool, that shows me what key-combination is was fired, if i press a key on the remote
<sam555> hello all!
<DasEi> stercor : it's there for windows, too (google..)
<jabba_> anyone an idea?
<sam555> how does one get 9.10 to have a log on screen when you first turn it on?  Mine just goes to the desktop :(
<VCoolio> jabba_: does xev show it?
<japherwocky> what's the preferred way to install flash? from adobe.com or a package?
<collind> hey everyone, i was in here yesterday with a grub problem on 9.10 of grub not finding windows 7. i researched it a bit more, but no solutions have worked.
<acicula> japherwocky: package
<abhi_nav_> from adobe.com
<guntbert> sam555: edit your preferences to *not* log in automatically
<team6and7> I have a usa english layout
<acicula> its in the repo
<git__> i use my PC as a heater
<guntbert> !ot | git__
<ubottu> git__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Artrix> join #czaters
<DasEi> sam555: administration > login screen
<jabba_> VCoolio, it shows someting... :) but i am searching a tool that tells me sth. like "Ctrl-Shift-P pressed" or similar
<acicula> Artrix: dont adverstise channels
<Artrix> sorry
<jabba_> VCoolio, aah, xec does it :)
<collind> has anyone had a similar problem?
<jabba_> *xev
<sam555> thanks DasEi
<DasEi> np
<acicula> jabba_: X keyscan something can do that
<JiKhacK> #oxyradio
<acicula> jabba_: do not adverstise channels
<sam555> thanks guntbert
<DasEi> JiKhacK: stop that, please
<balas> acicula, you can upgrade through this repo here:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/upgrade-to-alsa-1022-and-more-in-ubuntu.html
<guntbert> sam555: DasEi  had a more precise answer :)
<acicula> balas: cool :)
<collind> could anyone help me out? i really dont want to lose my windows install..
<acicula> balas: bit odd that you need the latest alsa to get a chip thats a few years old working though :/
<DasEi> collind: whole story ?
<VCoolio> jabba_: xbindkeys has a function like that when you run it like 'xbindkeys -mk', but if xev works then ok
<balas> acicula, no i only needed 1.0.21 but i thought i'd grab the 1.0.22 since it was available
<jabba_> acicula, hmm xev produces weird output, could you please tell me more about "X keyscan something" :)
<collind> Alright: Just installed 9.10 onto a system with Windows 7. Grub is not recognizing Win7, therefore I cannot boot into it. I have tried many solution, but nothing seems to work.
<jabba_> VCoolio, i'll try
<team6and7> DasEi: ran that as you said still no backslash
<acicula> jabba_: all i know is that x comes with a keyscanner program that is called something like that
<acicula> collind: did it create an entry for windows 7 ?
<Nulpoints> Sorry to bother the room with what may be a very noob question. But can someone point me to some information about disconnecting a USB adapter through the command line. I am having a problem with VMware attempting to access the USB device while the host machine is still using it, there by crashing the host machine. <--Noob playing with linux for computer class. :-(
<collind> no, ran update-grub, nothing
<acicula> collind: are you using grub2?
<collind> yes
<acicula> !grub2 | acicula
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<DasEi> team6and7: sure you fetched the right layout ? foreign layout to your country on the keyboard ? also can use the util to test
<DasEi> collind: backup current mbr, got to ##windows, fixmbr with their hel , re-install grub 2
<polird> DasEi: ok, so i have irc on another computer now. i did the repair broken packages, but after reboot, i still have the same problem
<DasEi> help*
<team6and7> DasEi: ran throught that choosing all the Usa english options and Asus laptop
<polird> DasEi: can i recover that file i backed up
<DasEi> polird:so back to save mode > netroot : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<acicula> collind: whats the output of upgrate-grub can you post it to pastebin
<collind> ill do that right now.
<team6and7> DasEi: what util you want me to run?
<polird> DasEi: ok, i am trying that
<DasEi> polird: strange thing was there was no xorg.conf, common in fresh install, but dpkg..... should give one
<collind> http://pastie.org/868114
<DasEi> team6and7: the dpkg ~console lets you try your keyboard-layout
<polird> DasEi: now i have 2 kernels, one ending in 20, one in 14. which should i run? the original was 14
<acicula> collind: did you resize the windows partition in order to install ubuntu?
<collind> yes
<DasEi> team6and7: also can see in first upper line of characters, what a keyboard, mine (german) is a qwertz, yours shall be qwerty
<DasEi> looked on keyboard)
<DasEi> polird: scond entry, recovery
<DasEi> e*
<acicula> collind: win7 is /dev/sda1 and ubuntu /dev/sda2 (or lower) ?, can you access the win7 disk from ubuntu?
<team6and7> DasEi: its a Usa english laptop qwerty keyboard
<collind> ill give you the fdisk output
<datadigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cjuner> I have lots of ppas in my sources.list.d and apparantly for one of them (don't know which) I don't have the public signing key. Every time I run apt-get update I get an error with NO_PUBKEY and http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic (the error is not specific enough) .. It's annoying - how do I find out which repository it's for exactly?
<polird> DasEi: ok, thats done, sould i reboot?
<DasEi> team6and7: with the backslash in the down right corner
<DasEi> polird: reboot
<gerardo_> ciao a tutti!!
<LexR> join #ubuntu+1
<gerardo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Code-E> I'm trying to enable desktop effects.. But it is telling me "Desktop effects cannot be enabled" Does this mean my video card drivers are not installed or something?
<DasEi> team6and7: err.. did you restart x after the changes ?
<DasEi> Code-E: this or your card isn't capable of it
<team6and7> DasEi: backslash under back space yes dont think i restarted x
<team6and7> DasEi: how do you restart x
<Code-E> DasEi: my card is an ati 3100. It's an onboard card for laptops. Would it be capable of it? O_o
<polird> DasEi: :-( still not working
<acicula> team6and7: logging out and back in should force an x restart
<DasEi> team6and7: sudo gdm restart, but wait ( will log you off)
<ct529> hi guys! something completely mad ....I use rsync to sync two directories .... rsync -trvz .... rsync keeps updating THE SAME FILES every time I run it .... evn if they have not changed ...
<DasEi> Code-E: I google it, minute
<acicula> or just restarting gdm will do it for sure yes
<polird> DasEi: should i reinstall?
<collind> http://pastie.org/868125 <- fdisk
<devid>  	/msg NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001 XDCC SEND #59
<ct529> ubuntu 910 64 bit here
<team6and7> DasEi: well ill restart x and hope it worked
<collind> so i believe its sda1
<acicula> collind: can you access the windows disk from ubuntu
<polird> DasEi: i think it may be a 64 bit problem, had similar issues with win 7 64 bit on this computer
<DasEi> polird: no it's not , least concerning the graphics driver of ubuntu
<collind> where would it be in the filesystem?
<polird> DasEi: ok...., but i have no idea what else could be the problem
<DasEi> Code-E: capable it is, did you install a  propitary driver ?
<acicula> collind: it should be visibile under places
<team6and7> DasEi: well that command didnt work ill just log off then normally
<collind> not there
<ct529> I am now comparing the two directories with diff -rn but it seems unbelievable
<acicula> collind: as suspected
<DasEi> polird: you could boot live again, we can look at the syslog
<acicula> collind: you can try to manually mount /dev/sda1
<Code-E> DasEi: i have not installed any video driver since i installed ubuntu.
<acicula> but it will likely produce an error
<collind> whats the command?
<polird> DasEi: i noticed that the driver nvidia had for that card was a newer version than wat ubuntu installed. whould i reinstall ubuntu and try the driver from the nvidia website?
<polird> DasEi: ok, i will boot live
<acicula> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /dir/to/mount/point
<DasEi> Code-E: and I haven't tried latest propitary from ati yet, can try that on your own risk, but also I have to admit that I have no experience with that card at all
<collind> thanks
<team6and7> No logging out and logging back in did not fix it i still get < when i hit backslash
<acicula> collind: does it give an error
<collind>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /dir/to/m
<collind> oops
<acicula> the directory has to exist offcourse
<collind> yes it does
<acicula> whats the error
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<collind> mount: unknown filesystem type 'silicon_medley_raid_member'
<DavidJHeinrich> why does Brassario think hat 8.4GB of files "is too large to burn on my DVD even with overburn", when I have an 8.5GB DVD???
<acicula> you using hardware raid?
<Code-E> DasEi: How am I to run a .run file?
<collind> what does that mean?
<DasEi> Code-E: sudo sh atiblah.run
<jastor> ah ... the all too familiar sleep deprevation hallucinations :P
<stercor> How do I get ubuntu....iso copied to the c:\ directory?  I get "Access is denied." messages.  I'm an Administrator.
<DasEi> Code-E:make it executable first  sudo chmod +x ati..run
<polird> DavidJHeinrich: maybe it doesnt recognize dual layer dvds?
<Acony> I have terminal some fixed size, and when I maximize it, and close it... and after that start it again I get the default size, how can I get it in my previous state (maximized)
<Code-E> alright, give me a minute here gonna take 2 mins to download
<acicula> collind: err , nvm
<DavidJHeinrich> polird: no, I think it does...b/c it will allow me to put 8GB, just not more than
<acicula> collind: the problem is your windows install is a bit dysfunctional
<skullcandy> Hey guys, how do you install a newer version of firefox?
<collind> mm, i see
<team6and7> DasEi: any other possible solutions?
<polird> DavidJHeinrich: ok, i dont use that program so i wouldnt know
<acicula> collind: what you need to do is boot a win7 disc, run recovery and do a disk check, this will destroy grub again(yay), but afterwards you can boot the livecd of ubuntu and fix grub again
<xxx_> hi.... a program needs to write my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file but its restricted. how do i get this restriction off in order to let the program do its modifications??
<acicula> because the disk should be ok then windows7 should be added
<collind> alright, glad i saved my disk
<polird> DasEi: so where do i go once it is started on live cd?
<collind> thanks a lot
<DasEi> team6and7: not for now, did you search the forums for your partcular asus-model ?
<DasEi> polird: open trml
<polird> ok
<DasEi> polird: sudo fdisk -l
<acicula> collind: there are some shortcuts to be made , but this is the most foolproof approach i can recommend, fix window7 and make sure it boots, then fix grub
<DasEi> polird: which /dev/ is your root ?
<kocmodpom> I can't seem to get xgrafix to install can anyone help?
<skullcandy> Does anybody know how to install firefox?
<psusi> DavidJHeinrich, probably because the dvd does not actually hold 8.5 GB... probably because like hard drive makers, they lie about the size by using 1000 instead of 1024
<acicula> collind: also refer to the dualboot wiki on recovering ubuntu after installing windows
<carmen> hello
<acicula> !dualboot > collind
<ubottu> collind, please see my private message
<carmen> olaa
<collind> alright, thank you so much
<team6and7> DasEi: I left a post there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428955
<DasEi> skullcandy: sudo apt-get install firefox
<skullcandy> how do you update it though?
<skullcandy> i want 3.6 i got 3.5
<xxx_> hi.... a program needs to write my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file but its restricted. how do i get this restriction off in order to let the program do its modifications??
<polird> DasEi: /dev/sda5 is the linux partition
<collind> ill go try that
<carmen> ola
<carmen> ola
<carmen> ola
<FloodBot3> carmen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xxx_> hi.... a program needs to write my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file but its restricted. how do i get this restriction off in order to let the program do its modifications??
<guntbert> !es | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> skullcandy: it get's updated like all other packages, or you can have daily builds ( might be unstable)
<xangua> skullcandy: use either 'firefox-stable ppa' or 'ubuntuzilla' for install the latest stable fx
<guntbert> !repeat | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mazda01> xxx_, the program would need to be run as root
<^BFC> was ist mit "don't use Enter as punctuation" gemeint ?
<mazda01> xxx_, either with sudo or gksudo if it's a GUI app.
<skullcandy> I need to install the latest version for a virtual career fair , its customary to install the latest version
<xxx_> mazda01 ok  thanks allot buddy
<guntbert> ^BFC: some people press <enter> instead of just ., -  -- that scrolls the channel even faster
<guntbert> !de | ^BFC
<ubottu> ^BFC: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<acicula> skullcandy: you can find 3.6 in the backports version
<^BFC> thx :) guntbert
<DasEi> polird : mount                       << is sda5 already mounted ?
<Random832> basically they'll say three or four sentences / incomplete thoughts, each on separate lines
<guntbert> ^BFC: you're welcome :-)
<polird> DasEi: i think so, i can access it
<skullcandy> can't i just do, sudo apt-get update firefox?
<kocmodpom> I am getting errors while tryingt o install xgrafix which I downloaded from http://ptsg.eecs.berkeley.edu/pub/codes/xgrafix/ it is a tarball that I unzipped
<DasEi> polird: where ( mount tells you)
<xangua> skullcandy: I have already told you how
<DasEi> polird: k, can go this way too: call  http://paste.ubuntu.com in live's browser...
<DasEi> !latest | skullcandy
<ubottu> skullcandy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<kocmodpom> sudo make install yields nothing but errors
<DasEi> skullcandy: read above, read xangua
<polird> DasEi: i have pastebin open now
<DasEi> polird: (trml) gedit /var/log/syslog
<guntbert> !compile | kocmodpom
<ubottu> kocmodpom: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<acicula> kocmodpom: installing source as root without understanding what is going on is a bad idea
<polird> DasEi: should i paste it?
<acicula> kocmodpom: also refer to the source readme, make sure you have all the necessary devel libraries and other compiler utilities etc
<DasEi> polird: copy the content into pastebin, add name, press post..  YES
<kocmodpom> I don't have any choice, it is a plasma simulation program and grafix viewing package
<acicula> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mmarc__1> strange, I'm almost sure I was able to install i586 packages on x86_64 distro without problems and/or chroot crap
<acicula> have a look on howto make a deb from source
<kocmodpom> I am not at all familiar with ubuntu
<mmarc__1> It should not be that complicated: fedora allows just to turn on i586 repo, and go ahead.
<polird> paste.ubuntu.com/394860
<acicula> kocmodpom: well you are compiling source, im sure you figure it out ;). pastebin the errors upto like 30 lines back on pastebin and i'll have a look?
<polird> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/394860/
<kocmodpom> I once successfully installed it on Ubuntu 9.04 but then upgraded to Karmic
<Code-E> DasEi: I installed the driver and now my mouse has disappeared O_o
<acicula> mmarc__1: it used to be the case that distros maintained two versions at the same time
<kocmodpom> acicula: how do I do that? never heard of pastebin
<acicula> mmarc__1: thats not a given it will stay that
<acicula> !pastebin > kocmodpom
<ubottu> kocmodpom, please see my private message
<acicula> mmarc__1: pretty sure there are some 32bit libs still on ubuntu though
<DasEi> Code-E: linux-headers installed ?
<daevski> hey all. I have a Colby mp3 player (mp705-8g) that does not automount. 'lsusb' shows it (just a number), 'dmesg' shows it connect but not assign to anything. and it's not in /dev/disk/* at all as far as I can see. Any thoughts?
<acicula> mmarc__1: apt-cache search lib32
<kocmodpom> uobottu: checking
<DasEi> polird:bad link
<Code-E> DasEi: Im not sure, should I install it?
<DasEi> !brain | kocmodpom, it's a ro-bot
<ubottu> kocmodpom, it's a ro-bot: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Code-E> DasEi: I guess its not. Im installing it now
<polird> DasEi: the second one? it works for me
<mmarc__1> acicula: I'm starting to understand why people don't like 64-bit edition of ubuntu. Due to this issues, the usability is pretty reduced. I should probably give it up too.
<ZykoticK9> mmarc__1, for general 32bit compatibility install "ia32-libs" of specific libraries you may want to get the "getlibs" program, which makes 32 library installation much easier
<PacketCollision> What is the easiest way to find out what Ubuntu's default ./configure flags are for php? I am recompiling it with php-fpm support, and I want to keep the config as similar as possible
<acicula> mmarc__1: what issues?
<jimi_> Anyone using hostapd with iwlagn?
<DasEi> Code-E: generic kernel ?
<acicula> mmarc__1: 32bit compat stuff is mostly needed to be able to run binary blob programs that are provided as 32bit, or programs that are too legacy to be ported to 64bit?
<jordy240> does anyone need help
<Code-E> DasEi: i guess its 2.6.31-304
<kocmodpom> ok
<polird> DasEi: do you think 9.04 would work better?
<mmarc__1> ZykoticK9: I said already, that absolutely not enough, ia32-libs contain somewhat general stuff, and i need? for example, 32-bit edition of freeglut. Due to some stupidness, I can't install it directly, rather because some distro designers decided not to support this.
<DasEi> Code-E: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<DasEi> Code-E: unless you run the server or another version
<mmarc__1> acicula: I think everybody sooner or later will need specific i386/586 lib on 64bit distro, and have problems with installing
<guntbert> mmarc__1: please stop your ranting - it doesn't help here any way
<acicula> mmarc__1: for what?
<ZykoticK9> mmarc__1, with "getlibs" you can install any 32bit library you can find DEBs for...
<Nooelia> Hello
<jimi_> why doesn't service iptables work? like service iptables restart / save/ etc
<PacketCollision> mmarc__1: if you need to use a lot of 32bit programs and you don't have a compelling reason to run 64bit, then I say go with 32
<DasEi> mmarc__1: getlibs
<Friction[1]> what's the setting to make pigeon crash less?
<Nooelia> Hi!
<mazda01> PacketCollision, i don't think ubuntu has any defaults for when you download source code and compile it yourself.
<xangua> Friction[1]: you mean pidgin¿
<DasEi> polird:sry, not loading, just sits there blan
<DasEi> k*
<PacketCollision> 64bit is actually slower for things involving insanely huge numbers of pointers
<kocmodpom> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394863/
<acicula> mmarc__1: 32/64bit incompatibility was an issue in 2005 yes, if your vendor still hasnt supplied a 64bit then tell him to get with the program already?
<Code-E> DasEi: Okay, the headers is installed. What can i do to get my mouse to come back? O_o
<ZykoticK9> mmarc__1, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790 for getlibs info/download link
<acicula> or like everyone points out stick with 32bit systems
<mazda01> PacketCollision, if you want to know the php configure options, you can issue this command from the php source code directory or configure file location: ./configure --help > configopts.txt
<guntbert> jimi_: because iptables is a command to manage the firewall rules within the kernel
<airtonix> jimi_, most likely because it doesn't have an upstart component yet
<Nooelia> Hola!
<Friction[1]> xangua, yes pigeon
<Nooelia> Nadie habla español?
<PacketCollision> mazda01: what I meant was: "with what options is php in the ubuntu package compiled?"
<jimi_> guntbert, on RHEL/Fedora/Cent it's a service.
<xangua> Friction[1]: update the latest version, don't use unstable plugins
<Nooelia> TALK SPANISH?
<Friction[1]> i'm not
<Seveas> !es | Nooelia
<Friction[1]> and i am
<ubottu> Nooelia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> Code-E: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<jimi_> Nooelia, yo hablo. Que te pasa?
<Seveas> !es | jimi_ :)
<ubottu> jimi_ :): En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimi_> orale :(
<acicula> kocmodpom: you are missing dependencies, check the readme, you should not have no such file or directory errors ;)
<Nooelia> Nada
<Nooelia> si no que no encontraba a nadie
<Nooelia> qe habla español
<Nooelia> jaja
<xangua> Nooelia: this is not a chat room, is a support channel
<polird> Nooelia: yo habla un poquito de espanol
<jimi_> Nooelia, a toda madre o un desmadre
<airtonix> Nooelia, ...
 * jimi_ behaes
 * jimi_ behaves
<acicula> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Code-E> DasEi: alright, thats done
<Nooelia> jimi_ que edad tienes?
<polird> DasEi: i had to reload it a few times, but it does work
<team6and7> DesEi: I fixed my problem thanks for your help
<mmarc__1> How much RAM could you asssign on 32-bit?
<DasEi> Code-E: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jpds> !pae | mmarc__1
<acicula> mmarc__1: 4GB in principle, pae alllows more
<juk3>  /msg nickserv REGISTER linkin9811 elementmb1@gmail.com
<jimi_> Anyone know if iwlagn works with hostapd? I want to do ICS from eth0 -> wlan0
<DasEi> polird: second try ?
<PacketCollision> mmarc__1: each program can use 4 gigs
<polird> mmarc_1:like 3-3.5gb
 * airtonix laughs
<acicula> mmarc__1: but you still have a 4GB per process max
<jpds> juk3: Whoops.
<polird> mmarc_1:on windows at least
<guntbert> juk3: don't use that password - and next time send the command from a private/server window
<polird> DasEi:ok
<acicula> juk3: best change your password again
<juk3> yeah
<juk3> i know
<FrozenFire[work]> If I want a utility to start in the background on boot, after most other things, which method do I use? I thought about init.d, but that seems iffy.
<DasEi> Code-E: this will have destroyed your driver, but we'll get it back soon: sudo reboot
<Sioux_33> <DasEi> are u still here?:) what i did was make usb persistant karmic 9.10 then boot up update upgrade install ati catalyst 10.2 wicd cos network manager doesnt work then reboot and it couldnt boot up again stopped at init drivers or something i dont know what the problem is really with ati or whatever
<DasEi> Sioux_33: yes
<acicula> juk3: this channel is indexed and googled, so if you use the password for other stuff....  best change it ;)
<Sioux_33> so i couldnt boot up after upgrade
<Sioux_33> from usb
<Nooelia> jimi_ Qe edad tienes?
<jastor> ok .. what package have i managed to accidently removed? left+right click pastes the ctrl+c paste instead of the third button paste
<daevski> I need an expert on mounting. I have a MTP storage device that is not showing up in /dev/disk/*, but dmesg shows the thing plugged in. and I just got all the MTP packages I could find in repos.
<acicula> Nooelia: english please
<polird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394865/
<Sioux_33> stopped at init drivers or something
<Code-E> DasEi: Okay, I did that.
<mmarc__1> Okay, I'll better change to 32-bit then, rather than fighting 64bit stupidness. Thank you for your help, guys!
<polird> DasEi: that one works
<juk3> can someone tell me how to register with freenode
<Nooelia> I am no speak english
<DasEi> Sioux_33: I had no time to check that stuff out myself so far, so its a crystal ball right now
<daevski> That's for sure.
<acicula> Nooelia: then try #ubuntu-es
<Sioux_33> just forget it i wouldnt try to upgrade karmic maybe in the future when new ati catalyst come out
<ZykoticK9> !es > Nooelia
<ubottu> Nooelia, please see my private message
 * airtonix wishes Nooelia would get the point
<DasEi> !register > juk3
<ubottu> juk3, please see my private message
<daevski> hey all. I have a Colby mp3 player (mp705-8g) that does not automount. 'lsusb' shows it (just a number), 'dmesg' shows it connect but not assign to anything. and it's not in /dev/disk/* at all as far as I can see. Any thoughts?
<DasEi> polird: which one , :-D
<acicula> daevski: can you mount it manually?
<acicula> and can you pastebin the relevant lines from lsusb and dmesg
<Sioux_33> its to much trouble i tested lucid so every reinstall u need to download updates upgrades :) drivers etc its like 1gb then u try karmic u see it doesnt work with newer kernel so u test it download gigs of data etc :) better not to do anything:) im happy from what i got at the moment its working without upgrades lets leave it;)
<PacketCollision> mazda01: I think I can recreate the correct ./configure options by using the output of the system-installed php's -m option
<DasEi> daevski: googling ..
<PacketCollision> it lists the compiled-in modules
<Jordan_U> juk3: Do any registering in your chanserv window so that no matter what it won't get posted here, you can also run /msg nickserv register without the password. When you get a message back from nickserv that you need to include a password ( and thus the rest of the command should be correct) press up to get the command back and just add the password to it.
<PacketCollision> thanks for your help
<kocmodpom> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394867/ No idea how to resolve dependencies
<daevski> acicula, I don't think so. No UUID or anything. I'm not an expert, but i can't find much to mount it by.
<acicula> kocmodpom: academic software :P?
<mazda01> PacketCollision, I was trying to figure out how to do it myself. I checked synaptic but that doesn't say anything about the configure options. I wish I could help more
<wowoto> is there any ibus-english daemon?
<PacketCollision> I think phpinfo used to tell you, but I guess there might have been security concerns with that
<daevski> DasEi, Thanks. I have been for a while :-\ I'm trying Rhythmbox with MTP support in a second... but I don't think that will help cause it's not mounted. The Manual for the thing says it's plug and play in windows. No software. ANd it's MTP (transfer protocol)
<polird> DasEi: not sure what you mean. the one i just pasted works, as well as the one before it.
<PacketCollision> mazda01: I suppose looking at the source package is an option, but deb src packages have always confused me :P
<kocmodpom> acicula: yep
<wowoto> say ,there's ibus-thai  ibus-chinese-pinyin  ,ibus-latin  ,and ilike to kone  is there a ibus-english
<acicula> kocmodpom: figures
<DasEi> polird: then I missed the second one, sorry
<kocmodpom> acicula: stupid berkeley, haha
<rohithwiz23> How do I find the needed driver to get desktop effect working for my ATI Randeon Moblity X300
<Ardethian> How do I save a read only file opened through the terminal as root?
<acicula> kocmodpom: you ned the tcl/tk dev libs and the X dev libs, google any .h headers that are missing
<DasEi> daevski: right, problem is a missing driver
<wowoto> say ,there's ibus-thai  ibus-chinese-pinyin  ,ibus-latin  ,and ilike to kone  is there a ibus-english
<polird> DasEi: thats ok :)
<Ardethian> How do I save a read only file opened through the terminal as root?
<DasEi> daevski: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<acicula> rohithwiz23: run update manager and try any driver via the Hardware driver app?
<kocmodpom> acicula: ok, um... how do I manage to do that?
<airtonix> !repeat | Ardethian
<ubottu> Ardethian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ardethian> Gah.
<DasEi> daevski: pastebinit -b http.//paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog
<airtonix> Ardethian, its  a fairly simple operation, you need to make the file writable with chmod
<daevski> DasEi, k brb
<DasEi> daevski: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog         (typo above)
<Timo_> hey, anyone knows how to set the 'next-tab' key from Nautilus to CTRL+Tab
<Code-E> DasEi: my power went out there, but the problem is still persisting that my mouse is disappeared
<airtonix> Ardethian, chmod +w file
<Ardethian> O
<Ardethian> oO
<Ardethian> Just looked it up, lawl.
<Ardethian> Thanks.
<FloodBot3> Ardethian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> kocmodpom: sudo aptitude install --with-recommends tcl-dev tk-dev xorg-dev
<Ganymede> lol floodbot...
<airtonix> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<acicula> kocmodpom: bit overkill but should pull in those .h
<Ardethian> Erm, the file is already open.
<daevski> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/394869/
<Ardethian> Sec.
<rohithwiz23> acicula: I had the effects working on one screen but when tried to add a second screen the desktop effects cant be enables
<airtonix> Ardethian, -_- then close it
<DasEi> polird: i found it meanwhile, see :
<acicula> rohithwiz23: oh
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hmw> Timo_: I don't know. Perhaps, you didnt notice: Currently it is ALT+1 for the first tab, ALT+2 for the seconds, aso. If you manage to make it into CTRL-TAB, I'd be happy to hear your solution.
<airtonix> Ardethian, or sve it to a file of a different name.
<kocmodpom> acicula: so just "sudo aptitude install" ?
<Timo_> hmw, I didn't know that, so thanks for that. And I will notifty you when I've got the alt tab solution!
<acicula> kocmodpom: well and the rest
<norbi> guys, how can i start compiz fusion after i installed it
<Ardethian> Its the Nano editor.
<acicula> --with-recommends just pulls in anything related to these 3 metapackages which themselves pull in the dev libraries and the original libraries if they werent there
<Ardethian> How do I save a file as root in it?
<acicula> norbi: enable desktop effects?
<acicula> Ardethian: you have to be root
<airtonix> ardchoille, ctrl + o
<polird> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hmw> Timo_: my guess would be, one had to recompile Nautilus for that. I'd like to be proven wrong ;-)
<polird> ?
<airtonix> Ardethian, ctrl + o
<norbi> those are enabled
<norbi> but how can i manage them?
<acicula> hmw: pretty sure nautilus uses key bindings and these arent hard coded in the source
<airtonix> norbi, you need compizconfig-settings-manager
<rohithwiz23> acicula: Any clue why?
<kocmodpom> acicula: attempting now
<norbi> i installed it...
<Ardethian> Thanks.
<Ardethian> :)
<norbi> but i see no icon
<norbi> to launch it
<iceroot> is there a way to use scrolling inside a screen-session with page-up/down?
<airtonix> norbi, then run it from the menu?
<airtonix> !enter | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<norbi> :) ok
<acicula> rohithwiz23: dunno, if you have no other optins in hardware drivers or already enabled it and it says it doesnt work it probably just wont work
<guntbert> iceroot: ctrl+a <esc>
<CasualFriday> Does anyone here have any experience with getting HDMI audio to work with Karmic?
<DasEi> polird: my nick is DasEi,  the "!" triggers the channel (ro)bot;; syslog says it's still x causing trouble
<DasEi> !brain
<MrD_> awesome question, how do you give an user root abilities?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<norbi> then where is it in menu? i cant find it
<acicula> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<daevski> DasEi, what else you want to look at? I can just pastebin stuff for you. (dmesg | tail > /path/to/file would have worked too :) )
<airtonix> norbi, applications > system
<PacketCollision> iceroot: you might also try using byobu, which allows you to use the F-keys for things like paste mode (which is what guntbert was talking about)
<norbi> i have just compiz fusion icon there
<iceroot> guntbert: thx
<DasEi> MrD_: user has to be in /etc/sudoers , then can use sudo
<CasualFriday> Can anyone give me a hand with my HDMI audio?
<norbi> and it does nothing for me
<ZykoticK9> norbi, System / Preferences / CompizConfig
<polird> DasEi: ok, X is the gui, right?
<iceroot> PacketCollision: i will have a look
<DasEi> polird: grapical system, yes
<norbi> oh yes
<norbi> thanks!
<airtonix> norbi, sorry thats for fusion-icon(which you would find handy if you add it to startup-applications) but ccsm is in system > preferences > compiz config settings manager
<Lemontree84> Got a short question, anyone know a application, where i can write on my wacom tablet and the software write it in word ?
<MrD_> I don't have that folder
<norbi> np, now it is ok :)
<norbi> and thanks again
<DasEi> polird : we will try some re-installing, as it seems there is still sth wrong with the initial install
<PacketCollision> MrD_: usually adding the user to the "admins" group is enough to let them use sudo
<MrD_> I can use sudo
<PacketCollision> They will have to start a new session though
<CasualFriday> Anyone able to help me with my HDMI audio? I'm at a dead end.
<MrD_> but I can't connect Samba to other computers unless I'm using the root account
<MrD_> which I had to enable myself
<acicula> heu root and samba should not be mixed in any way
<polird> DasEi: i am reinstalling right now
<PacketCollision> !repeat | CasualFriday
<ubottu> CasualFriday: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<petsounds> hi all. gwibber won't run. here's the output http://pastebin.ca/1837752 . thanks :)
<hmw> acicula: I didn't see it in the preferences of Nautilus. The terminal at least lets me view the settings. Should I be expecting  to find some tool in the Administration menu of the top panel, for changing these? Timo_: Try CTRL+PageUp/PageDown
<MrD_> I can connect to my Linux computer from my Windows if I'm logged into root, but not when I'm logged into the user I made when I installed Ubuntu
<MrD_> yet the folders that are shared on on that (eric) account
<iceroot> MrD_: ssh?
<MrD_> no no, from Windows Explorer
<PacketCollision> MrD_: try setting your password with smbpasswd
<Joeybradley98> can ask you gusy something?
<Code-E> so my mouse pointer is completely invisible. its still usable but i cant see it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<r_> how can I list the contents of an ubuntu packet ?
<Joeybradley98> will Wubi 9.10 work on Windows 7 Home Premium?
<PacketCollision> !ask | Joeybradley98
<ubottu> Joeybradley98: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrD_> I set it for the Ubuntu account, and one for my windows account, when I log into my windows account (when root is on) I get in
<Timo_> hmw, will try!
<r_> in other words, what is parallel to rpm -ql ?
<erUSUL> r_: dpkg -L packagename
<DasEi> polird . (trml) sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm nvidia-glx-173 xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg
<kocmodpom> acicula: completed that, tried to install again and got another error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/394874/
<Timo_> hmw, you don't know how to change them just yet?:P
<daevski> DasEi, http://blog.nigels.com/?p=122 -- USB mode MSC ? Know anything about that? (I don't yet)
<Joeybradley98> will Wubi 9.10 work on Windows 7 Home Premium?
<melodie_> I just succeeded to send a bug report to a bugzilla, and it went right to gnome bugzilla. I show you, and can someone tell me if it should have gone somewhere else ?
<melodie_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612812
<mazda01> MrD_, did you add the samba username with smbpasswd -a username
<MrD_> yes
<PacketCollision> Joeybradley98: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi it will
<hmw> Code-E: you could try to reload your window manager, there are commands, but I prefer to     sudo apt-get install fusion-icon    for having a nice menu in the top panel
<Joeybradley98> kk
<polird> DasEi: oh, i though you meant reinstalling ubuntu, which i already started :-/
<MrD_> I also installed Samba on the eric account. It just doesnt let me connect to the computer (AUXILLARY) unless it's logged into the root account
<daevski> DasEi, ohhh, nvm that is on the MP3 player. brb
<MrD_> I have a samba account for eric (the Ubuntu machine) and Eric (the account of the Windows machine)
<polird> DasEi: well its halfway done
<DasEi> polird: apparently you have either a bad installer or drive, that would just re-plicate the problem
<mazda01> MrD_, are you using the SHARE or USER security
<Code-E> hmw: ive tried reboting and that didnt work. it disappeared just after i installed my ati propietary driver
<mazda01> MrD_, in your smb.conf?
<MrD_> hmm let me check, which one should it be?
<DasEi> daevski: right, change it, re-plug
<Joeybradley98> PacketCollision: Thanks!
 * Joeybradley98 runs Wubi
<airtonix> Lemontree84, just out of interest (i dont have a wacom tablet) but do you have gpm installed (its suposed to let you use the tablet with the terminal)
<mazda01> MrD_, whichever you want
<PacketCollision> MrD_: I think you need to explain further what you are trying to do, access windows share from ubuntu or a samba share from windows
<hmw> Code-E: oh, that's somewhat different then. I try to avoid ATI with Ubuntu. Can't be of much help in this case :(
<MrD_> ok, let me explain in a wall of text
<melodie_> no one is able to answer my question ?
<airtonix> Lemontree84, http://www.linux.com/learn/docs/ldp/814-Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO#ss3.2
<polird> DasEi: i have done a chkdsk on the drive and also checked the CD, so unless something is not getting copied over for some reason, i think it may be a problem with the original iso (got it from bittorrent)
<melodie_> where to ask ?
<DasEi> Joeybradley98: you have my sympathy
<Lemontree84> airtonix: ähm gpm ? i dont know whats gpm, just installed and configured the tablet working, but i wanna use it as you know "paper" to write in openoffice for example insted of typing
<airtonix> Lemontree84, yeah that'd be great, just like the palm app 'graffiti'... i can't seem to find an app that would let you do that so far.
<nikki_> I have no sound, Ive been looking over the forums etc. all day and i cant solve the problem, can anyone help me out?
<DasEi> polird:no, bittorrents are safer then direct d/l's , maybe just some dirt or the drive, for iso's :
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<airtonix> !find wacom
<MrD_> I have two computers. The Ubuntu one (AUXILLARY) is meant to be a harddrive to the Windows one (ERIC-PC). I installed the user account 'eric' as the primary account on Ubuntu. I configured Samba on this account adding users for 'Eric' (the windows account) and 'eric'. When I use Windows I can find the computer, but when I put in the creditentials when Ubuntu is logged into 'eric', I cannot get access. However, when I log into 'root' on the Ubunt
<Lemontree84> airtonix: thx so far,i guess i have to use xournal then, for some notes, to bad
<ubottu> Found: wacom-tools, xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<mazda01> MrD_, show us your testparm results by pasting them into a pastebin website.
<acicula> kocmodpom pastebin seems to be having difficulties
<MrD_> what's testparm?
<iceroot> is there a way to put a running terminal-session inside a screen session? e.g. i am running "wget foo" is there a way to open up screen and "move" wget to screen?
<daevski> DasEi, If you're still here, I got it. On the MP3 player, there is a USB mode option called MSC (only other option is 'auto')... after it's set to MSC, it is just a plug and play device!! :-D
<PacketCollision> melodie_: the title of your bug is useless, try to describe the problem in the title, but it appears you have submitted it properly
<acicula> iceroot: no
<DasEi> !yay | daevski
<mazda01> MrD_, that's the commmand that will show your smb server configuration
<ubottu> daevski: Glad you made it! :-)
<airtonix> Lemontree84, xournal turns sketches into text?
<iceroot> acicula: very sad, imo a usefull feature
<daevski> DasEi, Took me a day or two, but someone blogged about it :-p
<kocmodpom> acicula: yea I have had to hit resubmit a number of times to get things posted there
<acicula> iceroot: well you could try pausing it and starting it with fg in the screen
<Lemontree84> airtonix: nope, thats to bad, but is the best software so far for just write something down
<DasEi> daevski: gonna bookmark that.. hehe looking for a driver.. good hint
<polird> DasEi: i will try that on the original iso
<airtonix> acicula, i think there is
<acicula> but i dont think it will work because its a different terminal output/input
<iceroot> acicula: pause = ctrl + z?
<acicula> yeh
<MrD_> it sounds like a delicious meal from a new chef :-P
<acicula> airtonix: hmm?
<norbi> how can i manage ubuntu themes and GnoMenu
<xbb> hello
<norbi> ?
<airtonix> acicula, i read a way to move processes from one machine to another
<MrD_> http://pastebin.org/111818
<iceroot> acicula: not working
<acicula> kocmodpom: triy pasty.org or something
<HowardtheDuck>  WORMS
<acicula> iceroot: yeah i figured as much, so no it wont work
<xbb> I am trying to use vncviewer but when I  execute command all I get is the printout of usage of vncviewer.
<VCoolio> norbi: I think gnomenu uses it's own themes; right click the menu button
<kocmodpom> acicula: ok
<daevski> DasEi, no driver needed. It's just mounted and you drag and drop into the MUSIC folder, or MOVIE folder. Good linux option. And they are around 8gig devices. (don't know the price though. is my sisters LOL)
<acicula> xbb: it expects arguments
<xbb> which ones?
<norbi> VCoolio: you mean that on top left?
<VCoolio> norbi: yes, the gnomenu button
<acicula> idunno, read what the output says
<xbb> acicula, isn't server enough?
<binarybob> I am using a XFX nvidia 8500GT with DVI out.  I have a cable that is DVI-HDMI.  I installed the nvdia 185 driver.  On my other computer I got HDMI sound, but this one is not working.  The other one just worked but not this one.  I think just simple missing...can someone help me?
<norbi> VCoolio: it gives me edit menu, but nothing about theme
<jastor> binarybob: does the gfxcard have a sound chip for that?
<DasEi> daevski: i got it, was irony/sarcasm .. this how nights can get long, most bigger parts of electronics can be brought to linux.. these are the traps one wouldN#t think of
<erUSUL> binarybob: in the other computer you use a dvi to hdmi adapter too?
<VCoolio> norbi: isn't it the default gnome main menu then we're talking about?; anyway, what do you want to theme?
<kocmodpom> acicula: pasty.org is some Michigan UP site. have a plan C or different URL?
<acicula> xbb: i could ask my crystal ball, but im pretty sure if it it just gives a list of options it either expects more arguments or the ones given are wrong. Now i dont know what that might be but the first few lines typically say what was expected
<MrD_> hmm now it connects...did I need to start Samba?
<nikki_> I have no sound, Ive been looking over the forums etc. all day and i cant solve the problem, can anyone help me out?
<MrD_> if so, how can I get it to start itself on startup?
<acicula> kocmodpom: pastebin.org pastie.org etc
<norbi> i have a gnomenu theme, and dunno how to use it
<seanbrystone> how do i mount my external hdd without rebooting? Ive tried sudo mount UUID 3AF8C757F8C70FD5 /media/BigExternal, says its not in fstab , it is too in fstab, heres the fstab line: UUID=3AF8C757F8C70FD5	/media/BigExternal ntfs-3g defaults,auto,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<mazda01> MrD_, yeah, the default for samba server is to use USER security, which means that you have to add the user you want to log in with to the smb password server file or whereever it gets added. you would use, sudo smbpasswd -a eric
<norbi> i switched from windows 7 to ubuntu, and i would like to use the win 7 theme
<VCoolio> norbi: you'll need to install gnomenu, it's on gnomelook.org I think, let me find it
<melodie_> PacketCollision ?
<DasEi> polird:so installer already past paartitoning ? to late to break up ?
<acicula> seanbrystone: mount expectsa filename not a UUID
<archman> hello
<MrD_> mazda01: I have
<mazda01> MrD_, you don't have any shares defined
<jastor> seanbrystone: sudo mount /dev/sd<n> /whatever/mount/dir/you/want
<erUSUL> seanbrystone: sudo mount /media/BigExternal
<MrD_> how do I define them
<binarybob> erUSUL: yes, both are using DVI-HDMI cables, both have SVideo out, both use same nvidia drivers....I don't recall if both are same exact card,  but I  tend to try to buy close
<acicula> seanbrystone: if its listed in fstab correctly then just say mount /media/Bigetc
<MrD_> actually, I should
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<MrD_> I find 4 folders
<MrD_> I can get into 2
<archman> anyone knows what are the commands issued when you press the "hibernate" button when turning off ubuntu? (xfce)
<mazda01> MrD_, and you restarted the server?
<MrD_> yeah
<seanbrystone> jastor, there is no /dev/
<MrD_> I did samba start
<acicula> archman: pm_suspend i think or something to that extent
<jastor> seanbrystone: you dont have a /dev/ folder+?
<acicula> archman: or an echo to a proc file
<archman> acicula, hmm, thought about that, that one's in "/sbin"...
<ActionParsnip> Archman: I think its as simple as 'hibernate' try tabbing it in a terminal
<seanbrystone> yeah but theres no /dev/*** on fstab line
<seanbrystone> here is line: UUID=3AF8C757F8C70FD5	/media/BigExternal ntfs-3g defaults,auto,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<binarybob> jastor: to be honest, I have no idea why the other work, it was a good thing since HDMI input on TV doesn't have separate sound  :D
<VCoolio> norbi: here you can find some stuff https://launchpad.net/gnomenu
<polird> DasEi: yes, 55% done. sorry about that
<seanbrystone> ill  just reboot, Gnome mounts it no probs
<ActionParsnip> !blkid | seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<norbi> thank you very much!
<kocmodpom> aicula: http://www.pastebin.org/111821
<archman> ActionParsnip, "tabbing"=issuing?
<cboyer1951> jastor, erUSUL, thanks.. .answered one of my questions too, thank you
<wowoto> How can i install English-inspell IBUS input method ?
<ActionParsnip> Archman: type hiber then press tab to see if it completes
<acicula> archman: pm-hibernate , type apropos suspend for a list
<jastor> binarybob: im not sure but i think the gfx card need sto have soem specific sound stuff.
<DasEi> polird : I will have a break now, will be back in approx. 4 hours (so many new questions came up today..)
<cboyer1951> acicula, thank you, grateful
<acicula> not all work from the console very well though
<MrD_> ah ok, I just need to learn how to get samba to start on startup
<VCoolio> norbi: add this ppa and install it; https://launchpad.net/~gnomenu-team/+archive/ppa ; ask if you don't know how that works
<MrD_> then im out of here cause I got it all
<HowardtheDuck> how do i get gnome-open
<acicula> cboyer1951: im sorry i forgot :/
<binarybob> lspci doesnt seem to tell me much either  LOL
<wowoto> How can i install English-inspell IBUS input method ?
<ActionParsnip> Mrd_: bit hacky but you can add it in /etc/rc.local
<VCoolio> HowardtheDuck: you don't, it should work by default in gnome
<jastor> binarybob: tel lyou what? which ones your harddrive?
<^BFC> bye to everyone
<acicula> kocmodpom: read the eror #
<acicula> #
<acicula> /bin/bash: line 1: /usr/bin/gfortran: No such file or directory
<norbi> VCoolio: i`m trying to figure out how can i install this, reading the stuff in here, thanks
<acicula> its missing gfortran, type that in the console and install whatever package is suggested?
<MrD_> ActionParsnip, what needs to be done?
<ActionParsnip> If I randomly drop off its because my battery died
<jastor> binarybob: ls /dev/sd*  the external harddrive is probably the one with the highest character after sd ... and probably only has a 1 after it .. unles you created several partitions on it .. in which case is sdX1  sdX2 etc.
<polird> DasEi: ok, i have to go also. ill see what i can do and let you know when you get back
<acicula> cboyer1951: what were you having difficulty with again?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wowoto> How can i install English-inspell IBUS input method ?
<binarybob>  IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE
<ActionParsnip> !boot | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cboyer1951> acicula; for posting thru bottu about how to list devices and partitions :)
<kocmodpom> aicula: *** [install-recursive] Error 1?
<ActionParsnip> Mrd_: i'd use bum. Its dead handy
<jastor> ah nm .. mixed together the people :)
<jastor> heh
<acicula> kocmodpom: need more then that
<cboyer1951> acicula; i'm needing help editing grub to boot from the hda1, instead of hdb1
<binarybob> i thought that was strange ;)
<acicula> cboyer1951: did you add a disk?
<jastor> binarybob: sorry ;)
<kocmodpom> acicula: oh you mean that there is an error log somewhere?
<acicula> kocmodpom: yeh
<acicula> cboyer1951: oh wait you copied over the install right
<norbi> VCoolio: i installed the ppa, but how can i install the software?
<cboyer1951> acicula, do you mean add a disk in fstab or grub?
<thunderbird89> greetings
<jastor> cboyer1951: is grub installed on hda1? or was it accidently isntalled on hdb1 during teh installtion?
<cboyer1951> acicula, yes, i copied over the install with lvpm/transfer
<binarybob> jastor here is my lspci http://pastebin.com/09rsVb7c
<VCoolio> norbi: in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnomenu" in synaptic: reload / refresh the database, then find gnomenu
<cboyer1951> grub is installed on hdb1
<thunderbird89> can I access my machine via SSH without logging into a user account first?
<norbi> ahh yes, for sure need to install gnomenu
<MrD_> samba isnt in my menu, I want to copy its command
<jastor> binarybob: well .. to be honest i cant see that url :P
<kocmodpom> acicula: any idea where or what it might be called? (error log)
<cboyer1951> accidentally? i did a wubi install from the vista C: drive
<ActionParsnip> Norbi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ,if you already have a version installed
<acicula> kocmodpom: its in the  screen output prolly above the recursive error
<kocmodpom> acicula: I don't see anything that stands out as the error file
<jastor> cboyer1951: yes ubuntu was a bit weird for a while about teh grub ;)
<kocmodpom> aicula ah ok
<ActionParsnip> Thunderbird89: absolutely. The service runs before gdm arrives
<norbi> VCoolio: couldn`t find the package gnomenu
<archman> acicula, ActionParsnip, yes, this hibernation scheduling is easy as: sleep <seconds> && pm-hibernate :)
<norbi> after the update
<binarybob> it didn't seem that helpful to me since it looks like I have a motherboard video and a PCI card...doh hold on...its http://pastebin.com/09rsVb7c
<cboyer1951> jastor, yeah? ahh :)
<jastor> cboyer1951: like  ibooted the "iso" that i had put on a usb stick .. but it set the usb stick as sda1 ;) and the internal drive as sdb1 .. and you couldnt change it from sda to sdb :P
<norbi> and after the installed ppa
<VCoolio> norbi: what did you do to add the ppa?
<acicula> cboyer1951: does update-grub work?
<thunderbird89> yet when I try, putty returns an error saying the host refused
<cboyer1951> jastor, whoa... yeah, that would mess it ujp
<ActionParsnip> Archman: could make a script; sleepafter <seconds here>
<ActionParsnip> Archman: ;)
<archman> :)
<cboyer1951> acicula, i'll try update-grub, in a terminal right? use sudo?
<norbi> VCoolio; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<MrD_> ok I think I got it. just one more thing I promise. Any good sites dealing with how to edit Gnome themes. Like menu bar fonts and colors and stuff?
<acicula> cboyer1951: yeah
<norbi> with the proper ppa user and name
<acicula> not sure if thats all you need though
<jastor> cboyer1951: woops .. let me clarify .. during the installation .. when  you pressed advanced where you normally get a list of harddrives to install the grub to ... you could only select the usb stick :P
<acicula> not really up to speed on remote grub/fstab fixing
<MrD_> I'm so dissapointed with Gnome themes, I want a good light one...I think I'll make it myself
<cboyer1951> acicula, grins... i am 'new' but i 'will' get the hang of it, grins
<ActionParsnip> Thunderbird89: are you connecting with your user account openssh-server will not allow connections as root
<VCoolio> norbi: I hope you mean sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa
<Jordan_U> MrD_: Take a look at the themes being developed for lucid.
<kocmodpom> aicula: should have been in the previous capture post but I hope this is it http://www.pastebin.org/111827
<MrD_> when is lucid coming out?
<thunderbird89> I'm trying to use my own account, yes
<MrD_> cause they look hot
<norbi> no
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | mrd_
<ubottu> mrd_: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<iva> ahoj
<acicula> kocmodpom: i told you , #
<thunderbird89> is it possible that WLAN is not started until login?
<MrD_> OH SNAP
<norbi> VCoolio: i mean ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<MrD_> I should have just waited
<MrD_> how easy is it to update Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> MrD_: Very
<jastor> binarybob: yes .. because for somet reason what i select with the mouse .. isnt put in the "third mouse button" pastestuff ... the ctrl+c/ctrl+v paste stuff puts itself in both ones :P
<MrD_> sexy
<acicula> /bin/bash: line 1: /usr/bin/gfortran: No such file or directory is the error , it needs gfortran, to find out what package installs that binary type gfortran in a console and install it with apt-get
<cboyer1951> .. sudo update grup ... sends message update command not found
<trism> wowoto: I think it is part of ibus-m17n
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | MrD_
<ubottu> MrD_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<MrD_> oh, I mean the OS
<MrD_> from one version to the other
<Ganymede> MrD_, just as easy
<MrD_> or is that the same program
<ActionParsnip> Thunderbird89: can you ping the server. Try connecting to the socket via telnet to port 22 on the system ip
<MrD_> thats good to know
<Ganymede> MrD_, it's either a single command or about three button clicks of the update manager thingy
<norbi> VCoolio: but with yours is working
<VCoolio> norbi: don't know that one; try the one I mentioned, that one has gnomenu for sure
<cboyer1951> jastor, how did you get out of that situation then?
<acicula> MrD_: pretty trivial as long as you dont try to update to new alpha builds of future releases
<VCoolio> norbi: ah, cool, ok
<MrD_> awesome
<norbi> VCoolio: thank you!
<MrD_> thanks everyone
<MrD_> I'm out
<Jacruth2> Hi there
<jastor> someone that knows why third mouse button selecting/pasting doesnt work anymore? the ctrl+c/ctrl+v paste coems up when you third button clicks :P
<ActionParsnip> Thunderbird89: makes sense if you've use networkmanager. I don't use it myself so all my settings are applied before the dm starts
<Ganymede> MrD_, it's not quite the same program, but at the GUI level, upgrading packages or upgrading the OS version is done from the same location
<Jacruth2> How could I ask for help?
<petsounds> hi all. gwibber won't run. here's the output http://pastebin.ca/1837752 thanks :)
<Ganymede> !ask
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | mrd_ it depends
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> mrd_ it depends: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kocmodpom> acicula: Error 127?
<jastor> cboyer1951: i downloaded another release of it ;)
<cboyer1951> acicula: update not found
<norbi> VCoolio: i will google arround for how to install gtk themes
<acicula> update-grub cboyer1951 not update ?
<kocmodpom> acicula: a lack of gfortran?
<acicula> kocmodpom: are you going to make me guess?
<acicula> kocmodpom: yes
<jastor> cboyer1951: it was some early alpha of lucid lynx .. a couple of days later a newer release of hte alpha came and that one worked
<VCoolio> norbi: no need; drag and drop the .tar.gz files into the appearance window, or extract in ~/.themes, it's that easy
<thunderbird89> ActionParsnip: there is another WLAN manager I can use, isn't there?
<dbone> Hey everybody, I can't log into my linux dist. because I ran "sudo chage" and accidentally made the password expire.  I think I need to to use chmod but I don't know how.  Can someone help?
<norbi> do somebody use Qt with linux?:D asking just for fun :)
<Jacruth2> Hi there, How could I secure delete my hard disk in GTK mode?
<acicula> kocmodpom: follow the instructions i gave you
<norbi> VCoolio: ah, cool then!
<iva> čo teda?
<Prestidigitonium> whats the command to install the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Thunderbird89: there are many. Wicd is another but there are many others
<jastor> Jacruth2: srm
<ramsis> hola
<VCoolio> Prestidigitonium: ? what desktop?
<acicula> norbi: plenty, kde(kubuntu) uses it
<thunderbird89> ActionParsnip: what would you recommend?
<Ganymede> dbone, if you have no other sudo-enabled users, maybe you can boot into recovery mode; i don't know if there's an easier way
<jastor> Jacruth2: sfill ...
<ActionParsnip> Jacruth2: you can use bleachbit. It has a drive zeroing option
<Jacruth2> jastor: Sfill doesnt show anything at the terminal
<Prestidigitonium> VCoolio: i suppose the default gnome desktop
<jastor> Jacruth2: sfill -v does ;)
<VCoolio> Prestidigitonium: what do you have now then?
<norbi> acicula: it is a core software in kde?
<iva> ??
<cboyer1951> acicula; thanks, sudo update-grub, yes... got it...
<jastor> Jacruth2: -v .. and you get a * every now and then .. and when you got 32 * its almost finished
<ActionParsnip> Thunderb ird89: I use the interfaces file. I think all the gui apps stink but that's me
<guntbert> !sk | iva
<ubottu> iva: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<acicula> norbi: its a pretty key library for kde yes
<dbone> Ganymede, right now I'm on a live cd, I was in here earlier and someone mentioned using chmod.
<cboyer1951> acicula; 'keep the local version currently installed' of the /boot/grub menu.lst?
<acicula> norbi: use to be just a widget lib but its quite a bit more these days
<iva> ok
<Jacruth2> thanks ActionParsnip, I prefer jastor solution
<Prestidigitonium> VCoolio: ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> Prestigionium: did you not install the desktop ubuntu?
<Jacruth2> jastor 32? why 32?
<acicula> cboyer1951: probably not since thats not working
<Prestidigitonium> freshly installed
<acicula> that one
<norbi> acicula: didn`t know that, it seems to be a very good thing then with linux
<kocmodpom> acicula: I apologize for not following you. I didn't see any further instruction after identifying the error # (again sorry)
<jastor> Jacruth2: but depending on teh size of the size of the drive ;) its going to take a small eternity :)
<thunderbird89> ActionParsnip: okay, I'll try to read up on that, and see if it works
<Ganymede> dbone, oh, i don't know about the livecd approach...
<jastor> Jacruth2: 32 is the normal amount of passes it does .)
<thunderbird89> thank you for your help
<ActionParsnip> Prestigitonium: if you want a desktop, why install the server install?
<nich0s> DHCP server requires two NICs, correct?
<jastor> Jacruth2: there are options for less passes
<binarybob> I am trying to get you a screenshoot of all the options in the sound  "profile chooser" but apparently printscreen doesn't work while in a dropdown  :(
<cboyer1951> acicula; ok, start a new shell, to examine the situation? would that be the side thing to do?
<acicula> kocmodpom: type in gfortran, it will tell you its missing and what package installs it, then install that package
<ActionParsnip> Thunderbird: there's wifi radar too
<dbone> Ganymede, it's usb.  still no?   Okay, I think i'll google chmod
<Jacruth2> jastor: I know that it could take too much time, but it's the only way to do it xD
<acicula> cboyer1951: heu, new shell?
<acicula> cboyer1951: whats the output of update-grub
<VCoolio> Prestidigitonium: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should work
<ActionParsnip> Nich0s: no, one will work too
<dbone> Ganymede, alternatively, I don;t think i can boot into safe mode as root without the user password, do you know a way?
<jastor> Jacruth2: ... selling the drive?
<norbi> VCoolio: after installed gnomenu, where can i activate it
<norbi> >
<norbi> ?
<Prestidigitonium> ActionParsnip: well since the primary goal for this system is for webserving, it was suggested i install the server edition
<rabbit1> which is the best hardy theme?
<Jacruth2> jastor: to clean the free space, I should do "sudo sfill -I"?
<kocmodpom> acicula: ah ok I think I can handle that
<norbi> sorry, i forget the "?" allways, bad reflex
<Ganymede> dbone, oh really? didn't know that...i thought maintenance mode logs you into root foryou...
<Jacruth2> jastor: erasing some... king of information xD
<caaroLiinaa> ooLaa
<Jacruth2> kind*
<Prestidigitonium> but ill also use it for web design/development
<cboyer1951> acicula, the output of update-grub is a package configuration of gnome terminal window,
<jastor> Jacruth2: ok it was 38 not 32
<VCoolio> norbi: a guess, right click the panel > add to panel, find gnomenu
<Ganymede> dbone, there's a trick to get root shell from GRUB menu without any passwords but i don't think i should go around sharing it...
<Prestidigitonium> so i need a gui ;-)
<jastor> Jacruth2: -i? .. dont think theres a -i .. let me check
<ActionParsnip> Prestigitonium: the desktop can 'webserve' too. Its just got a desktop. The server is for servers as it has no x server which will tie up resources but both will work equally well
<jastor> Jacruth2: ah sorry .. yes theres a -I ;9
<rohithwiz23> I have an ATI Randeon Moblity X300, Ubuntu 9.10. Currently I have dual monitors functioning correctly before I enabled the dual monitor desktop effects were working now I can enable the effects
<Jacruth2> jastor: what is the difference between Inodes and space?
<ActionParsnip> Prentigitonium: there's no rule saying the desktop will not allow server type services
<kocmodpom> acicula: Great Success! Now to try installing oopic!
<nikki_> how do i fix, no sound?
<norbi> VCoolio: you was right, it works now but it is in middle of the panel, so i need to disable the "core menu"?
<jastor> Jacruth2: it basically tells where a file is on a harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Nikki_: define 'fix' has it worked before? Has an upgrade killed it?
<Prestidigitonium> ActionParsnip: yes i know, but i think its easier to just install the server edition first to make sure all the server packages are set up then install the desktop
<Jacruth2> jastor: wha is the difference between wiping inodes and wiping space? Is it not the same?
<dbone> Ganymede, wait, i'm sorry im a bit of a newbie, how exactly do a log into safe mode then
<ActionParsnip> Prentidigitonium: there are no server packages
<dbone> I've tried rebooting and holding esc but that does nothing
<rohithwiz23> I have an ATI Randeon Moblity X300, Ubuntu 9.10. Currently I have dual monitors functioning correctly before I enabled the dual monitor desktop effects were working now I can enable the effects
<nich0s> ActionParsnip: I want to get up a box to work as a router in that I want it to be able to assign IP addresses via DHCP, resolve DNS requests and pass WAN traffic on to clients. Do you know where I would go to get information on this?
<VCoolio> norbi: yes, it's easily undone and you'll need only one menu
<jastor> Jacruth2: well .. space is where the files are stored .. ionode is where the stuff like "date", "owner" etc. is stored
<mib_mib> yo guys, i am trying to change my default editor, in my .profile i did EDITOR=/usr/bin/emacs; export EDITOR; and when i do echo $EDITOR it says /usr/bin/emacs, and i did source .profile, however, when i use visudo, it doesn't use emacs! what is wrong?
<rohithwiz23> I have an ATI Randeon Moblity X300, Ubuntu 9.10. Currently I have dual monitors functioning correctly before I enabled the dual monitor desktop effects were working now I cant enable the effects
<jastor> iirc :P
<Ganymede> dbone, when you restart your computer, do you get a little message that say, "press escape to enter the boot menu..." and it goes away after three seconds?
<Prestidigitonium> my terminology may be off
<ActionParsnip> Prentidititonium; you just get a bootable ubuntu cli system you can load your servies on
<Prestidigitonium> i meant like apache, etc
<Jacruth2> jastor: then, I should erase both of them
<jastor> Jacruth2: ionodes doesnt contain filenames
<norbi> VCoolio: can you, please tell me, how to disable the core?
<dbone> Ganymede, no unfortunately
<dbone> Ganymede, I use xubuntu, could that be why?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | nich0s
<ubottu> nich0s: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Prestidigitonium> but...you know better than i do. im new to all this
<Ganymede> dbone, that boot menu should have a recovery mode. yeah, sometimes i don't get that either...i don't remember when you get it and when you don't
<nikki_> ActionParsnip: It was working, sometime ago, I have no idea what changed that made it stop working, possibly an update?(if thats possible) when I tried upgrading to 9.10 today, and it didnt change anything.
<jastor> Jacruth2: if you just wipe the space .. and not the ionodes .. all any intruder knows is when a file was accessed ... but not which oen ;)
<Flannel> jastor, Jacruth2: Look into shred
<cboyer1951> acicula, the output of 'sudo update-grub' is a package configuration of gnome terminal window, asking me to make a choice; a new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available... 1. install the package maintainers' version, 2. keep the local version currently installed...etc.
<Prestidigitonium> (but not apache, so hush peanut gallery)
<acicula> cboyer1951: new one seems good
<r_r_f> when starting comp wicd need passwort to run network card - how can i remove this ask
<cboyer1951> acicula; will do
<ActionParsnip> Prestidigitnium: I recommend the desktop or minimal if you reinstall. Easier
<acicula> given that the current one doesnt work anyway?
<jastor> Flannel: :)
<dbone> Ganymede, so what do you suggest I do?
<VCoolio> norbi: right click > delete from panel
<Prestidigitonium> im not reinstalling
<Jacruth2> jastor: and what about wiping the inodes and not the space? XD
<Prestidigitonium> lol
<Ganymede> dbone, here are the official instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode once you do that, you have root access and you can try to undo whatever you did to lock yourself out (reset user passwords maybe)
<nich0s> I want to get up a box to work as a router in that I want it to be able to assign IP addresses via DHCP, resolve DNS requests and pass WAN traffic on to clients. Does anyone  know where I would go to get information on this?
<jastor> Jacruth2: im not saying you shouldnt do both :) just what can happen if you only do teh space
<Ganymede> dbone, i can't say that i've done this before though
<rabbit1> which is the best hardy desktop theme you could suggest?
<airtonix> nich0s, the ubuntu wiki ?
<dbone> Ganymede, ha, okay thanks though!
<meatbun> which is a good burning software?
<herra> wubi help anyone?
<acicula> !gateway | nich0s
<ubottu> nich0s: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<rohithwiz23> I have an ATI Randeon Moblity X300, Ubuntu 9.10. Currently I have dual monitors functioning correctly before I enabled the dual monitor desktop effects were working now I cant enable the effects. How do I enable the effects now?
<acicula> err
<acicula> not that one
<airtonix> !anyone | herra
<ubottu> herra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<acicula> sec
<Jacruth2> jastor: I know, but you said about wiping space and not inodes. What could happens If I wipe inodes and not space?
<VCoolio> rabbit1: gtk2 themes will work on any ubuntu version; search gnome-look.org and use the rating system to find good themes; it's hard to poll here
<herra> Why does wubi download AMD 64 bit whn I have ann intel core 2?
<airtonix> !ics | nich0s
<ubottu> nich0s: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<xangua> herra: because you tell it to
<jastor> Jacruth2: well .. they can see the filenames .. teh contents of the files. . but not whos the owner of the files (f its a server with severl users) or when they were created/accessed
<herra> I tell it nothing
<herra> i just press "go"
<acicula> nich0s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<cboyer1951> acicula: actually it did this: Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cboyer1951> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<cboyer1951> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin, and after memtest, ended process saying updating done... so what next?
<nich0s> airtonix, acicula: Thanks!!!
<Jacruth2> jastor: great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<acicula> cboyer1951: it didnt find a kernel
<nikki_> actionparsnip: It was working, sometime ago, I have no idea what changed that made it stop working, possibly an update?(if thats possible) when I tried upgrading to 9.10 today, and it didnt change anything.
<Jacruth2> jastor: so, for a deep clean, I should do both, not?
<acicula> cboyer1951: which is an issue :P
<cboyer1951> acicula, oh... yes, that's the error message when I boot with a restart too...
<jastor> Jacruth2: well .. since the ionodes are gone .. you cant access teh files on a normal system ;) .. but there are tools for reading raw data from harddrives ;)
<acicula> cboyer1951: is there a kernel in /boot ?
<felipe_crimson> hi guys. whats the package name for thats basics games like solitaire?
<r_r_f> is there a channel for testing version 10.04?
<jrib> herra: amd64 is the name for the 64-bit architecture, it will work on your intel
<jastor> Jacruth2: yes
<acicula> r_r_f: #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> r_r_f: Yes, #ubuntu+1
<Jacruth2> jastor: now I undestand it!!!!!!!! You has great explained it!
<jastor> Jacruth2: but look up that shredder program mentioned
<norbi> now its fine, it is very dynamic :)
<cboyer1951> acicula, i'll look, yes, I already saw it last time I was in there, ... /boot on which hard drive? hda1 or hdb1?
<VCoolio> felipe_crimson: gnome-games ?
<r_r_f> <Jordan_U> <acicula>thanks
<norbi> the panel itself too
<jastor> Jacruth2: i think DOJ says a couple of passes iss sufficient
<Jacruth2> jastor: shredder only wipe "files", not free space i think
<felipe_crimson> VCoolio: I think so.. thanks!
<acicula> cboyer1951: /boot on hdb1 i guess
<herra> but I aint got 64 bit
<herra> have I
<jastor> Jacruth2: ok... well tehre probably are other programs too ..
<cboyer1951> acicula, you mean on the vista drive with wubi install
<pasteeater> what is the git equivalent of "svn checkout -r 1448" to get a specific revision?
<Jacruth2> jastor: I look for other programs and there are not :S
<cboyer1951> acicula, i'll install wine and look
<rabbit1> VCoolio: thx for help, but i have seen that, lots are there, not liking most. when even i install it from appearances, it goes to custom, it doesn't save as new install file, i will need to save it,,, why is it?
<acicula> cboyer1951: err no
<acicula> cboyer1951: wubi install?
<jastor> Jacruth2: anyway .. 38 passes is a bit more than DOJ recommends ;) .. so if youre in a hurry .. look for thoose that just goes barely over DOJ
<norbi> oh guys, linux softwares are too on this kind of free file hosting servers, need to wait 60 seconds before download...
<michal__> hi :)
<cboyer1951> acicula, then you mean the hda1 where I transferred the wubi install from
<mefuntee> hello all, pls i cant start firefox
<Jordan_U> pasteeater: git checkout revision
<hmw> UUID should be unique for every partition, right?
<acicula> oh you copied stuff over, no kernels go in /boot where your install is
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello. My keyboard has 3 "special" buttons (Wake up, sleep, power). How can I set them under kubuntu?
<kocmodpom> acicula: another error on install of xoopic http://www.pastebin.org/111860
<Jordan_U> pasteeater: That is if you have already cloned the repository with git clone.
<Jacruth2> jastor: thanks (do you know if there is a graphical program, anyway?)
<Jordan_U> hmw: Yes
<oskar-> norbi:  no.
<cboyer1951> acicula; yes i did a wubi install of ubuntu 9.10 where the iso was on drive c: (hdb1) using wubi also on c: drive
<rohithwiz23> I have an ATI Randeon Moblity X300, Ubuntu 9.10. Currently I have dual monitors functioning correctly before I enabled the dual monitor desktop effects were working now I cant enable the effects. How do I enable the effects now?
<jastor> Jacruth2: only for win32
<VCoolio> rabbit1: if you install a theme that only has gtk2 and no borders (metacity) it's not a full theme and you'll have to select your theme from customize > controls
<acicula> cboyer1951: probably missed the kernel somehwere then
<pasteeater> Jordan_U: ah, i see.  thanks.  i didn't close first.
<acicula> check in /boot
<pasteeater> close=clone
<kubi_ubi_bubi> hello. My keyboard has 3 "special" buttons (Wake up, sleep, power). How can I set them under kubuntu?
<Jacruth2> jastor: I could wipe Linux's space from Windows?
<jastor> Jacruth2:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode read it just to make sure i remembered wrong
<cboyer1951> acicula; so you want me to now check and see if there is a kernal in boot on my 'transferred to install on hdb1, looking
<jastor> Jacruth2: since youre not savinganything on the harddrive ,) just delete the paritions .. create a ntfs if the iwnodws program required that :P and wipe it .. as long as its the same "amount of space" it gets overwritten
<norbi> oskar:but yes, i download a theme from http://depositfiles.com with 30 kb (LOL)
<Jacruth2> jastor: that is a good idea
<jastor> Jacruth2: just dont do it from dos ;)
<hmw> I wanted a second Ubuntu on my PC for emergency situations. I was lazy, so I didnt install, but created an image file of my Ubuntu with partimage and later used that file to put a copy of my system to another partition. BOTH PARTITIONS now have the same UUID. I managed to "repair" my computer by replacing UUIDs in menu.lst and fstab with /dev/sdaX entries. Now I want to do configure it properly again, using UUIDs. I think, I should assign a new UUID to the mirror fi
<jastor> im not kidding :P .. well ok hirens boot cd mayby got proper drivers ... but formating from dos booted on a win98 disk could take many horus ;) compared to a hort while on xp
<Jacruth2> ah
<acicula> cboyer1951: to be honest i kinda missed you were moving over from wubi to a real install, seems you will be done a lot quicker with a reinstall of ubuntu then the way you are trying it now
<hmw> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> hmw: You're welcome.
<Jacruth2> jastor: i tried "sudo sfill -v". I thought that it could remove inode and sspace, both
<jastor> Jacruth2: for a normal format that is :) and a wipe/shred takes longer than taht ;)
<norbi> and now from megaupload... it is annoying
<cboyer1951> acicula; on my /boot folder, abi-2.6.31-14-generic, config-2.6.31-14-generic, initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic, memtest86+.bin, System.map2.6..., vmcoreinfo-2.6.... vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<Jacruth2> jastor: however, I did too "sudo sfill -i"
<Jacruth2> jastor: and it doesnt work
<jastor> hmm
<meatbun> which is a good burning software?
<Jordan_U> !burn | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<acicula> cboyer1951: well theres a kernel there, dunno why grub doesnt see it
<melodie_> meatbun, tu burn iso or to burn any file ?
<jastor> Jacruth2: ive only used srm ;) .. but ill look it up
<Jacruth2> jastor: thanks you, jastor
<Prestidigitonium> i get 'could not find package ubuntu-desktop'
<jastor> Jacruth2: you did sudo sfill -i /whatever right?
<meatbun> melodie_: to reformat my dvdrw, as full/slow not quick mode
<radioman-lt> http://www.zday2010.org/ - people attention!
<cboyer1951> acicula, a reinstall then? nodding... i don't have a cd or usb drive to do that from, is why i did a wubi install, and 2 days ago i had all kinds of problems with a netbootlin install
<Jacruth2> jastor: i didnt, thanks, i forgot to specify the main folder
<acicula> cboyer1951: no usb stick or cd burner?
<cboyer1951> acicula; well, there's a /grub directory there, can I check some file in there?
<cboyer1951> acicula, no usb stick, and no cd to burn
<melodie_> meatbun, gui or graphical tool ? gnomebaker is quite ok and wodim in console is ok too (easy man to follow)
<Jacruth2> jastor: do you think I could do "sfill -i -I" both?
<meatbun> melodie_: gui be nice
<jastor> Jacruth2: now that ive read abit of sfill and srm .. i would do it from windwos isntead :P
<cboyer1951> acicula, yeah, I think if i had a cd image it would all be over by now! laughs
<Jacruth2> jastor: why, Jastor?
<chadkouse> hey guys -- i think i f'd myself -- was doing a do-release-upgrade and it apparently deleted most of my core OS files... now I have a broken ubuntu install in which I can't even do an ls, cp, or mv command -- I still have some mounted nfs shares that I'd like to move some data to before I manually power off -- do you guys know any way to do that in this situation ?
<melodie_> meatbun, if you use gnome, take gnomebaker, if you use kde take K3B
<^mNotIntelligent> good bye
<acicula> cboyer1951: well you have to setup the grub conf to point to the right kernel, make sure its isntalled properly on the disk and the mbr and adjust the fstab as needed, and im trying to avoid having to run you through all that manually
<jastor> Jacruth2: just seems ... like the programs for win32 has better options :P
<matth> howdy
<meatbun> melodie_: i am installing it now on gnome/braker
<fredim> can anyone help me with this problem? http://paste.archlinux-br.org/1456
<cboyer1951> acicula; and since ubuntu is loaded just 'perfect' on the C:\ vista drive, hdb1, that's why I was asking is there a way to just have my programs install over on the hda1 drive to save space
<acicula> i dont understand that
<njbair> how do I set my domain name?
<IdleOne> !repositories > Prestidigitonium
<acicula> what are you trying with installing programs over?
<meatbun> melodie_: ok thx
<cboyer1951> acicula; gotcha, nodding and I appreciate that :) really, but it would be 2 weeks until i can get a cd drive to burn, so... that's why
<melodie_> njbair, you can take the name you have given to your machine if you like
<ubottu> Prestidigitonium, please see my private message
<njbair> melodie_, i have a network and a domain. how do I set it in ubuntu?
<njbair> i'm used to rc.conf in arch
<melodie_> njbair, does this answer your question ? or is it another problem you refer to ?
<acicula> cboyer1951: well usb sticks are easy enough to come by, they give em away, i think you can order ubuntu cd's for free even. its not that what you are trying to do is impossible but that it will take me more trial and error then im willing to do
<melodie_> njbair, what is it you try to do exactly ? you are doing what ? installing ? changing the hosts file ?
<cboyer1951> acicula, ok, i understand, thanks for the upfront honesty... i see, i'll wait then until I have the usb stick, or cd :)
<cboyer1951> thanks
<njbair> new install, trying to get networking configured.
<Prestidigitonium> huh
<acicula> cboyer1951: np, is your system still bootable?
<acicula> since grub messes with the bootloader and all
<binarybob> okay, lets try that
<stwange> anyone else having trouble with vpnc being extremely slow? The DNS doesn't seem to resolve
<binarybob> stupid chatzilla was no happy ;(
<matth> any idea about the GMA X4500MHD (apparently the graphic card on the dell inspiron 11z) Xorg support with ubuntu ?
<cboyer1951> acicula; 'yes' my system boots winVista (where I use ProTools 8) and it boots Ubuntu, where I am writing music with Ardour and Rosegarden (better than pro tools, laughs).. and I'm fine with that... I just can't load anything else on the C:\winVista\Ubuntu hdb1 drive! Laughs
<acicula> matth: needs lucid i think
<matth> like compiz 3d acceleration
<cboyer1951> acicula; it's getting very full! :)
<matth> smooth video playback with 720p/1080p
<acicula> cboyer1951: kk as long as your os still boots now i meant
<aurorixi> ola
<cboyer1951> acicula; yes, i'm fine! thanks again, i'm good
<acicula> matth: no hardware accelerated decoding
<matth> acicula: ok, I guess there's a special xorg module only present with that version ?
<matth> acicula: oki. eek :(
<aurorixi> hello
<acicula> matth: newer drivers i think, but maybe karmic with backports works too
<tanino> salve
<cboyer1951> acicula; from the heart; 'thankyou' for your help today! seriously, appreciate it. have a great weekend!
<quarkup> any1 can help me with a bug ?
<binarybob> okay, why doesn't printscreen work in gnome when a pull down is active....I want to screen shot the options in the pulldown...
<Monnikje> hello
<acicula> matth: only works with vista/win7, but (RUMOUR) maybe in the fall it will be added
<quarkup> its this bug: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189254/
<quarkup> i need help
<binarybob> grrrrrrr
<acicula> cboyer1951: you too ;)
<matth> acicula: that'll be awesome
<aurorixi> what your name
<aurorixi> ??
<binarybob> bob
<binarybob> what yours
<matth> acicula: any link where that kind of plan is discussed ?
<Monnikje> I need some help with the package configuration of grub 1.98
<matth> wiki or so
<acicula> matth: nope
<ZykoticK9> binarybob, you could use Application / Accessories / Take screenshot - and set the delay to a couple of seconds, then open the menu...
<acicula> matth: its a rumour i picked up awhile ago
<acicula> so dont get your hopes up tbh
<Monnikje> Iḿ at the menu where I can select the GRUB install devices, but I can select any of my hhd's
<acicula> if you have a c2d P series or i{something} it should decode just fine
<binarybob> thank you...thank you ZykoticK9:
<acicula> most of it anyway
<quarkup> someone helps me with this bug: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189254/
<acicula> !repeat | quarkup
<ubottu> quarkup: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> says theres a bug in the program you ran quarkup , not much else to go on?
<quarkup> acicula: i found no solution in forums and/or google
<Prestidigitonium> how do i activate the network interface?
<hamzaatova2> can you link me to a page where i can download a driver to a sansa mp3 player??????????????????????????????????????????
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: right click on nm-applet ?
<Prestidigitonium> i have it connected to a wired connection atm
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: but no ip?
<Prestidigitonium> acicula: there is no gui
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: running ubuntu-server?
 * quarkup needs help with this bug: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189254/
<Prestidigitonium> isnt apt get able to dl packages from the net?
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: if there is a net connection, yes
<Prestidigitonium> acicula: yeah ubuntu server
<quarkup> Prestidigitonium: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<quarkup> for example
<Prestidigitonium> im trying to install the desktop :-p
<Monnikje> I'm sorry, rereading my question it should obviously be 'I can't select any of my hdd's'
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: well do you have a net connection
<Prestidigitonium> hmm. entered that command and theres nufffin
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: means it went fine
<betz> Greetings all!
<kocmodpom> If you are missing some headers how do you find them to correct the problem? http://www.pastebin.org/111878
<Prestidigitonium> acicula: of course i do. this will eventually be wifi only, but its connected to wired for time being
<acicula> Prestidigitonium: then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, that should pull in the desktop stuff.
<betz> How can i find packages with apt-get? apt-get search is a invalid operation...
<IdleOne> betz: apt-cache search
<acicula> there are some differences between the desktop install and the server install though
 * radioman-lt reminds http://www.zday2010.org/
<betz> ah thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> betz: sure thing
<jrib> radioman-lt: please, not here
<quarkup> betz: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<quarkup> aptitude install or aptitude search is more intuitive and simple
<njbair> betz, apt-cache search
<Prestidigitonium> got booted
<betz> quarkup: why is that? i used it all the time, but lastly someone said to me it is no difference
<binarybob> finally, here are all those sound profiles....not sure which one to setup...and definitely not sure which one alsamixer is talking about.  I am trying to use sound via a DVI-HDMI cable from my nvidia video card with nvidia 185 driver....here is the image link.....http://imagebin.org/88747
<njbair> betz, there is no difference.
<betz> just more attitude :)
<kocmodpom> If you are missing some headers how do you find them to correct the problem? http://www.pastebin.org/111878
<quarkup> lol
<njbair> betz, again, try `apt-cache search`
<acicula> kocmodpom: google ;)
<Prestidigitonium> how do i test to make sure network is up? i ping but get unkown host
<quarkup> Prestidigitonium: ifconfig -a
<quarkup> and tell what interfaces you got there
<quarkup> like eth0, eth1, wlan0, wlan1, etc...
<Prestidigitonium> hmmmm
<Prestidigitonium> well apparently my wifi adapter was already set up
<quarkup> you should use the networkmanager applet (that icon over the menubar)
<kocmodpom> aicula: thanks for your earlier help, I guess I just need to find an in resident expert. I needed to spend all day using the program, not attempting to install it. sigh.
<Prestidigitonium> no gui quarkup
<quarkup> oh fine
<Prestidigitonium> im trying to install a gui
<acicula> kocmodpom: if you have to do this regurlarly finding someone with some linux/unix experience is definitly usefull
<quarkup> :s
<quarkup> you should check the ubuntu's articles for servers
<hamzaatova2> can you link me to a page where i can download a driver to a sansa mp3 player??????????????????????????????????????????
<quarkup> how to get X
<quarkup> if you need of course
<acicula> hamzaatova2: its probably jsut available as a storage device
<Prestidigitonium> but i get could not find package ubuntu-desktop
<ZykoticK9> hamzaatova2, what model do you have?  I just plug mine in and it works.
<jrib> hamzaatova2: no driver needed, just plug it in...
<quarkup> if your network uses wpa you should use netcfg
<quarkup> *wep >> netcfg
<norbi> how can i install dockbar
<quarkup> maybe netcfg deals with wpa too
<norbi> ?
<norbi> sorry, i installed it, but how can i use it?
<quarkup> there is wpa_supplicant also
<mefuntee> my system does not resume from sleep, pls wat can i do?
<hamzaatova2> ok all-- i remembered that you need a driver but now you tell me that i just need to plug it--- i will try
<VCoolio> norbi: right click, add to panel again?
<norbi> VCoolio: it is not there
<norbi> i did sudo apt-get install dockbar
<acicula> mefuntee: is it plugged in on ac
<VCoolio> norbi: alt+f2, killall gnome-panel, then try again
<kocmodpom> acicula: this is the last time ever actually (as soon as the thesis is done, I will never play with this stuff again)
<kocmodpom> using windows for too many years has made me dum.
<acicula> thesis writing
<subzero> hello
<acicula> now theres something i should be doing :P
<norbi> yes, now its there :)
<overmind> !panel | Try this norbi
<binarybob> any luck with that image from imagebin?  http://imagebin.org/88747
<mib_mib> hi guys, can someone explain what the difference between 'native extensions' and 'c extensions' libraries are?
<norbi> it is getting to be instable, its crashing
<norbi> !panel
<overmind> norbi: Is !panels
<norbi> overmind: ubottu knows nothing about this :)
<overmind> !panels | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Knew> Cual es el canal en español?
<norbi> overmind: thanks
<overmind> Knew: #ubuntu-es
<binarybob> brb....I have to restart the machine  :(
<okiedave> Anyadvice on getting an Atheros ath5001  wireless adapter working? It
<binarybob> sorry guys
<Knew> thaks
<blakkheim> okiedave: madwifi
<Knew> #ubuntu-es
<Prestidigitonium> i still cannot ping
<soreau> okiedave: With any recent kernel, you will want to use the open ath5k driver which should be the default
<okiedave> BlackBinary, is that something I can find in the package manager? I'm pretty new to Linux
<kocmodpom> I feel the same way
<kocmodpom> bane of my existence for 2+ years
<kocmodpom> advisor won't let me get away without a particle sim
<kocmodpom> that asshole
<FloodBot3> kocmodpom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norbi> i have dock 3 times now, i don`t know why, and cannot remove it
<guntbert> !language | kocmodpom
<ubottu> kocmodpom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nwidger> does anyone know what partitioning scheme the automated installer uses?  i think it basis the size of the swap partition on the amount of RAM in the system, doesnt it?
<olskolirc> do we have a good encyclopedia out there please?
<Polterge|st> who in here could direct me to someone with answers about firestarter ?
<basix> hey is there a way to transfer files over a network quickly? With bittorrent I get roughly 1MB/s transfer but scping gives me only 0.5MB/s so I'm wondering if theres a linux utility to chop up files into small pieces and transfer them simultaneously?
<jrib> Polterge|st: ask your actual question
<basix> Polterge|st: ask
<Polterge|st> ok
<kocmodpom> aight
<okiedave> soreau, Where can I find that driver? Is it part of the default installation of Karmic?
<soreau> okiedave: Yes.
<jrib> okiedave: umm, wikipedia?
<jrib> olskolirc: umm, wikipedia?
<phreck> anyone recommend a specific VNC server?
<norbi> how can i configure the dock?
<phreck> Want to use with SSH
<jrib> !vnc | phreck
<Polterge|st> I am in sidux although the setup is not too different overall since sidux is basically similar to sid. I installed firestarter through repos and I noticed after reconfiguring wicd active connections are not showing up in firestarter
<ubottu> phreck: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<olskolirc> i have wikipedia2text its great do we have another?
<jrib> Polterge|st: ask the sidux channel for support
<Polterge|st> I tried to remove /var/log/messages and re symlink kern.log to messages to no avail
<norbi> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Polterge|st> and I tried purging it etc
<Polterge|st> jrib, btw that is laughable
<Polterge|st> you think they are actually going to help with firestarter ? pfffft
<Polterge|st> as if
<jrib> Polterge|st: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Polterge|st> don't be like them
<Polterge|st> I'm just trying to get help with firestarter and I know alot of ubuntu users use it
<jrib> Polterge|st: sidux is a different distro.  It may set things up differently.
<Polterge|st> how would you fix the active connections in ubuntu if this problem occurred ?
<jrib> !away > narendra|away
<ubottu> narendra|away, please see my private message
<Polterge|st> has anyone in here experienced losing active connections output in firestarter while using ubuntu ?
<Polterge|st> and if so how was it fixed ?
<Polterge|st> I've tried purging it and reinstalling with dpkg and with apt-get and while it appears to be blocking things it does not report active connections whereas netstat -panu does
<Polterge|st> I would simply like for it to work the way it is designed to work and it worked fine before and I do not think this is a distro specific thing
<okiedave> soreau, Thanks for the help. I'll see if I can find the package with the driver
<norbi> how can i remove something from panel? with right click doesn`t work and i don`t want to reset it to default
<manpoole> hey having trouble with my sound not working..on ubuntu
<manpoole> after upgrading
<jrib> Polterge|st: you're just wasting people's time.  You need support from people familiar with sidux.  Do the same thing on an ubuntu live cd and see if it still happens
<Polterge|st> ah I see it is a distro-snob thing
<Polterge|st> ok well wtv
<Polterge|st> I asked for help
<Polterge|st> and I'm sure  you could but are choosing not to over a silly reason
<jrib> Polterge|st: you shouldn't take it that way.  I'm merely suggesting that you rule out that it's not a distro-specific issue.  Verify it happens on ubuntu.
<yeiks> anytime i try to chat on skype it doesnot work properly. I can hear the person on the other side but the person cant hear me, wat shld i do
<jrib> Polterge|st: if you're looking for distro-agnostic support, there's ##linux.  But the distro-specific channels exist for a reason
<Monnikje> can someone help me with the grub 1.98 installation? In the Package configuration menu I can't select any of my hdd's to install grub to
<Polterge|st> I know I remember seeing some ubuntu pages referring to this problem also
<Polterge|st> that is why I was asking
<Polterge|st> I will have to find the urls
<reber> hi. how/where to get (download) the kubuntu desktop theme ?
<jrib> reber: using ubuntu?
<reber> no.
<jrib> reber: figure out what package it is in and visit packages.ubuntu.com I guess
<reber> jrib, "figure out what package it is", that's exactly my question indeed
<RolaBlade> hello... is there a tool i can use to convert txt to pdf?
<jrib> reber: search for "kubuntu" and "art", that's where I would start
<DarkStar1> does anyone here run a basic samba share?? I need help and #samba is dead at the moment
<jrib> DarkStar1: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<DarkStar1> I've been trying to run a basic share all day and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I'm using gadmin to configure the server
<jrib> reber: "kubuntu-default-settings - Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop" -- my guess
<reber> jrib, could you do a  dpkg --get-selections |egrep 'art|kubuntu' plz ?
<jrib> reber: I'm not running ubuntu atm
<no_angst> reber: kubuntu-desktop "This package depends on all of the packages in the Kubuntu desktop system."
<reber> jrib, okay thanks
<jrib> reber: packages.ubuntu.com let's you search (that's what I used just now)
<ksbalaji> usplash dies midway and text scrolls. I get a usplash segment error message. How to fix this>? Where is the error log file located to share information?
<DarkStar1> this is what I'm getting from smbstatus: http://pastebin.org/111893
<meatbun> http://www.amazon.com/Acomdata-Samba-3-5-inch-Enclosure-SMBXXXU2E-BLU/dp/B000VNOHSW/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1268512806&sr=8-13
<meatbun> this any good?
<guntbert> !ot | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ksbalaji> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ksbalaji> !usplash_errors
<sclimans> Help!  My sound no longer works.  How do I reinstall sound drivers to their default settings?  It is definitely not a physical issue with the speakers.  I am using ubuntu karmic koala.
<melodie_> sclimans, what sound card ?
<melodie_> is the driver loaded ?
<DarkStar1> please someone help before I go mad
<melodie_> sclimans, have you tried to unmute with snddevices ?
<sclimans> I'm not sure.  I'm using an imax
<sclimans> I'm not sure.  I'm using an imac
<melodie_> sclimans, have you tried to reconfigure with alsaconf, started as root ?
<sclimans> I have not tried that, nor do I know how to try that.
<melodie_> DarkStar1, what is the problem ?
<wrinkliez> hey guys.  im trying to find the compiz setting that will stop non-focused windows from going transparent.  any idea which setting that is :3?
<melodie_> sclimans, just open a console and type "sudo alsaconf"
<jrib> wrinkliez: try #compiz
<sclimans> "sudo: alsaconf: command not found"
<wrinkliez> @jrib okay thanks dood
<melodie_> sclimans, check if pulseaudio is started
<ksbalaji> Where to find boot log files please?
<odinux> salut a tous
<sclimans> It is
<DarkStar1> melodie_: I don't understand why I can't get a basic samba share up and running. I've been at it for 5 hours straight now
<Polterge|st> ok jrib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47313
<Polterge|st> that is what I was looking for I think
<Polterge|st> same problem on my side
<odinux> je suis niveau
<guntbert> !enter | Polterge|st in any case please
<ubottu> Polterge|st in any case please: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Polterge|st: why are you linking me to a post from 2005...
<DarkStar1> melodie_: I've even re-installed samba and backed up the default .conf file and used the gadmin default.
<melodie_> DarkStar1, with Windows ?
<Polterge|st> because this problem still exists
<hamzaatova2> how do i backup the evulution contacts?
<jrib> Polterge|st: follow the suggestions there then?
<guntbert> !fr | odinux
<Polterge|st> or there is possibly a way to fix it
<ubottu> odinux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Polterge|st> by now I would hope
<Polterge|st> the suggestion leads in a circle and is not the answer
<DarkStar1> noo I'm in Ubuntu
<jrib> Polterge|st: find a bug report
<Polterge|st> I may do that
<jrib> Polterge|st: or (as I suggested) verify the issue exists in ubuntu
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, what about backuping the whole .evolution directory ? Is it too much ?
<TheStreetRacer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Polterge|st> well this guy in the forum was using ubuntu and had the problem
<acicula> DarkStar1: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> Polterge|st: in 2005
<Polterge|st> it means that it has existed in ubuntu before anyway
<Polterge|st> even in 2005
<hamzaatova2> melodie_, how?
<Polterge|st> doesn't matter
<Polterge|st> it was an ubuntu issue at one time
<jrib> Polterge|st: yes.  So see if it happens on the latest stable release
<DarkStar1> acicula: just trying to run a basic share
<sclimans> Is there a simple way to simply reinstall sound drivers to the ubuntu default?  My sound hasn't worked for months and I've tried almost everything, but it did work out of the box.  I have since seriously screwed t up
<Polterge|st> this means something was done that could have fixed it
<Polterge|st> that is the info I am looking for
<acicula> DarkStar1: right click on a directory in nautilus and select share
<acicula> follow instructions, login,logout, voila?
<DarkStar1> acicula: tried already
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, as you want : to pendrive, to itself on another name, such as ".evolution-backup" ? what do you want to backup it for exactly ? before new install ? else ?
<melodie_> to bring it to another machine ?
<erUSUL> sclimans: try with this package linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<DarkStar1> can't see anything from the windows machine
<acicula> DarkStar1: well
<acicula> DarkStar1: open a console and type smbclient //127.0.0.1/yourshare
<DarkStar1> acicula:  I'm screwed right?
<datadigger> Polterge|st: You're still using enter as punctation, where a simple comma would suffice. This is a high traffic channel and your way of writing is disturbing.
<acicula> DarkStar1: nah
<sclimans> erUSUL: I will try this out
<acicula> just try that
<hamzaatova2> melodie_, let say that i'm considering installing ubuntu again
<acicula> DarkStar1: also have you tried just entering \\<yourip>\<yourshare> in windows?
<acicula> also win7 <-> ubuntu sharing seems kind of not working atm
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, ok then do that:
<DarkStar1> acicula: Connection to 127.0.0.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, open a console into your personal home, at /home/hamzaatova
<sclimans> erUSUL: it didn't fix my sound
<acicula> DarkStar1: smbclient -L //127.0.0.1
<erUSUL> sclimans: rebooted ?
<sclimans> nope
<sclimans> I'll try that though
<Polterge|st> I think I solved it
<sambagirl> i wanted to access the ubuntu server desktop. i can use tightvnc clienit on the windows box and use tightvncserver on the ubuntu box yes?
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, then do an archive by typing : tar cfvj evolution.tar.bz2 .evolution
<erUSUL> sclimans: either that or unload and load the sound drivers
<Polterge|st> problem could be conntrack if anyone deals with this in ubuntu
<Agronenne> Hi everybody! Just updated my boxen, now no php, how can I fix this, please?
<norbi> how can i chmod a folder??
<DarkStar1> acicula: Still the same error
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, it will create a file named evolution.tar.bz2 containing .evolution directory with all the files that it contains
<Losha> sclimans: in the end, I had good luck with: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html when nothing else works. You've nothing to lose at this point...
 * radioman-lt reminds http://www.zday2010.org/
<acicula> DarkStar1: ps ufax | grep nmbd
<erUSUL> hamzaatova2: melodie_ and the keys/configuration stored in gconf
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, when you will want to restore it, go to your home again, put the copy of the tar.bz2 fin in there
<king> quit
<acicula> how do you kick without op?
<melodie_> erUSUL, then the whole home directory ? or all the .gconf directory to ?
<Okidesu> Is there a way to make Gnome not to "freez" the screen when it requires me to use root password ?
<erUSUL> melodie_: no only the gconf things that affect evolution
<acicula> Okidesu: you mean grey out?
<OerHeks> !theme | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<datadigger> acicula: YOu can't. But you can ignore
<melodie_> erUSUL, I have copied the files from there before from one machine to the others, without copying gconf and it was ok to import adresses and such
<DarkStar1> acicula: test   5257  0.0  0.0   1700   184 pts/0    D+   21:01   0:00      \_ grep --color=auto nmbd
<Okidesu> acicula, well it grays out and also it freezes my videos and so on
<acicula> datadigger: im aware of how that works
<datadigger> ok
<acicula> Okidesu: its just how it works i think, gksu is used to do it maybe it has some options
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, I explain how to restore anyhow :
<acicula> DarkStar1: well, seems you are lacking a samba install
<Losha> acicula: ordinary mortals can't kick people. And it would just be chaos if they could...
<seanbrystone> acicula, jrib is an op, its just that on most channels on freenode, they dont op up until needed.
<Okidesu> acicula, ok thanks
<diegoo> how can i view my ip in ubuntu ?
<Haffe> diegoo: terminal
<Haffe> ipconfig
<erUSUL> melodie_: yes i do not doubt that ... just saying that the backup feature of evolution also saves the gconf configuration in addition to the ~/.evolution/ dir
<acicula> jrib: doesnt show(ed) as op, but still an kick, i know hes an op was just wondering why it was not showing
<diegoo> ifconfig eth0 down ?
<seanbrystone> he's quick
<melodie_> hamzaatova2, you do backward put the archive in your home and type this time : xvfj evolution.tar.bz2 , and same for all directories you want to backup
<jrib> diegoo: ifconfig if you want your ip on your network, visit whatismyip.org if you want your modem's
<Losha> diegoo: that would be ifconfig, not ipconfig...
<acicula> DarkStar1: can you fire up nautilus and share something and tell me if ubuntu asks you to do anything?
<jrib> acicula: I just opped, kicked, deopped
<melodie_> erUSUL, so the evolution dir contains much more ?
<diegoo> ifconfig need root access ?
<jrib> diegoo: no
<acicula> jrib: must've missed it, my ignore list for #ubuntu is large, heh
<diegoo> i hate my sysadmin xD
<Losha> diegoo: ifconfig eth0 down will switch off eth0, probably not what you want. Try ifconfig -a to start
<norbi> how can i do this: make symlink /usr/bin/dockbar.py pointing to /usr/lib/dockbar/dockbar.py
<acicula> DarkStar1: also do you have any hand edited samba config files?
<melodie_> diegoo, ifconfig gives your ip on your lan, not on the web : what do you need ?
<acicula> norbi: ln -s
<jrib> norbi: the syntax is: ln -s TARGET NAME
<acicula> norbi: man ls for details
<diegoo> i need found all pcs and servers on my net
<erUSUL> melodie_: i'm talking about the "File>Backup Settings" feature of evolution describing what it does. it tars up the evolution dir but also saves the gconf keys of evolution
<norbi> ok thanks
<Losha> norbi: something like: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dockpar/dockbar.py /usr/bin/dockbar.py
<iamkitchen> Hi, I recently installed/uninstalled some software and after restarting a lot of visual effects were changed. The login screen had a different background/theme, when I Alt+Left/Right arrow it doesn't do the flip effects (it just switches between desktops) and things like that.
<jsteinha> hi all, i'm having internet issues; internet drops about once every ten minutes; i'm running ubuntu 9.10, asus ul30v with an intel link 100 series wireless card, and the syslog from right after a crash is here : http://pastebin.com/3fVSSFL2; can anyone help?
<acicula> diegoo: pingsweep,fping that kind of programs ll do that
<melodie_> erUSUL, so that's good ?
<erUSUL> melodie_: yes
<DarkStar1> acicula: I did initially. but when I re-installed SAMBA  I saved the defualt and got gadmin to replace the .conf file
<Monnikje> unfortunately gregor_ quited before he could finalise the help he gave me :(. I'm still stuck in the package configuration of grub 1.98. But now I uploaded a screenshot of my problem (I made screenshots of each step in the terminal, and made one screenshot of all three screenshots: http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/6932/screenzy.png
<norbi> Losha: thanks, worked for me!
<Monnikje> no matter what hdd I select, the configuration says that I didn't select one
<acicula> DarkStar1: not to sure on how the nautilus sharing interacts with samba, but id try purging everything samba related and reinstalling whatever nautiulus asks for?
<sambagirl> wow it works
<acicula> DarkStar1: as im guessing a cusom smb.conf will mess with the nautilus sharing part, but thats just conjecture
<threexk> If you install a package and then uninstall it, are you guaranteed all the files associated with that package are removed?
<DarkStar1> acicula: a sec pls.. I gotta get the door
<jean-francois> Hi,
<erUSUL> threexk: if you used purge yes (except the per user conf files in their homes)
<acicula> threexk: some (modified/generated) files can remain, --purge takes care of most of those
<Losha> threexk: if you 'purge' the package, in theory all the files get removed. In practice, I've seen it leave directories behind occasionally...
<jean-francois> One question, for which reason "ls < params" does'nt read the parameters from the file "params" ?
<erUSUL> jean-francois: you can not pass parameters like that
<threexk> erUSUL: acicula: Losha: OK, thanks.  So it's a bug if --purge doesn't remove everything.
<erUSUL> jean-francois: programs read data from files not its params
<Vigo> threexk: Purge works, rm is a strong one, kinda depends on a few things , like backups and stuff.
<erUSUL> threexk: depends of what you are talking about; as i said conf files in Home directories are not touched in any way
<Losha> jean-francois: you might be able to do: ls `cat params`
<acicula> jean-francois: try ls `cat parameterfile`
<sambagirl> what is the command stroke to exit from full screen for tight vpn? i did not pay attention to it.
<sambagirl> ctrl something
<acicula> as ls does not fetches its arguments from stdin
<binarybob> hey guys, I went a different way for the sound....oh well, maybe I will try later
<binarybob> LOL
<binarybob> ;)
<Losha> threexk: in principle, yes, it's a bug if purge leaves config and installation files behind...
<acicula> Losha: threexk except in /home/
<Vigo> erUSUL: Correct, threexk: look at the official Documentation and the forums, that is a rather broad question.
<threexk> erUSUL: Are there any rules to where a program can put files in your home directory?  My problem is it's hard to tell where all the files associated with a program are
<wapp> I have an script that works ok but if I program this in the cron it doesn´t work. I´ve said that it is because of the locale variables. do you know how to disable them ?
<NewWorld> Does anyone know if there's a Russian Ubuntu support  chan?
<skrite> hey all, i am running desktop ubuntu but with the awesome window manager. What do i need to start so that i can get the auto mount on CD's like when i am running gnome?
<acicula> !ru | NewWorld
<blakkheim> !ru > NewWorld
<ubottu> NewWorld: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> threexk: programs put its conf files in your home the first time you run them
<ubottu> NewWorld, please see my private message
<no_angst> sambagirl, try ctrl esc esc
<NewWorld> acicula:  blakkheim : thank you
<erUSUL> threexk: to know what files a package have « dpkg -L packagename »
<betz> Can anyone help me? I need to set /usr/lib/qt4/bin in my path. but there is no bin folder in /usr/lib/qt4. i checked, and all qt4 packages are installed and the newest version. what am i doing wrong/missing?
<threexk> erUSUL: that doesn't cover config files the program may generate, right
<norbi> where is this: ~/.config/awn
<norbi> ?
<erUSUL> threexk: to know what package a file belongs do « dpkg -S /path/to/file »
<blakkheim> norbi: .. ~/.config/awn
<jrib> betz: well, what do you want to accomplish?
<NewWorld> skrite:  skvm is a very light volume manager that automounts.
<betz> jrib: install mythtv
<kocmodpom> trying to use 'automake' and get 'configure.ac' is required. ??
<acicula> norbi: tilde means your home directory
<Vigo> skrite: I think Gnome has that ready built, mine does.
<jrib> !mythtv | betz
<ubottu> betz: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<acicula> kocmodpom: err run autogen.sh first
<betz> wow nice
<jrib> kocmodpom:  well, what do you want to accomplish?
<norbi> acicula: but there is nothing .config
<NewWorld> Vigo:  skrite: That's via gnome-volume-manager right?
<norbi> /home/.config??
<NewWorld> norbi:  /home/[username]/.config
<guntbert> norbi: no /home/norbi/.config
<norbi> ok, thank you very much!
<acicula> norbi: no /home/norbi/.config
<kocmodpom> trying to install "xoopic" http://ptsg.eecs.berkeley.edu/pub/codes/xoopic/
<acicula> norbi: try cd ~
<acicula> and type pwd
<guntbert> norbi: to see that file with ls: use ls -a
<norbi> there is nothing .config in /home/norbi
<wapp> I have an script that works ok but if I program this in the cron it doesn´t work. I´ve said that it is because of the locale variables. do you know how to disable them ?
<Vigo> NewWorld: I lost you there, and yes there is a Russian channel.
<norbi> and what is awn at all?
<kocmodpom> acicula: run as "sudo autogen.sh" ?
<acicula> kocmodpom: no
<guntbert> norbi: start from the beginning: what is your problem?
<acicula> kocmodpom: sudo is only needed when you install stuff systemwide, other then that its almost never needed for building software
<norbi> i have a guie for a template, and it tells me to install awn and copy to ~/.config smething
<norbi> *something
<norbi> i installed awn manager
<jrib> kocmodpom: umm, did you read the README?
<acicula> kocmodpom: also think i misread, do you have automake installed
<Losha> wapp: Try setting the locale variables to null (or other suitable value) at the start of your script...
<norbi> my template still looks like ubuntu... after enabled the new one... it doesnt changes, just the menu bars  are now unreadable
<guntbert> !info avant-window-navigator | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<kocmodpom> acicula: yes I installed the base version of automake just before this
<r3c4ll> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave; play FAIL formats: can't open output file `default': snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<hmw> I cloned my Ubuntu 9.04 to another partition. When I boot the cloned one, PAMUSB will not recognize my flash disk ("Pad checking failed") - Config file /etc/pamusb.conf and /etc/pam.d/common-auth are identical
<Agronenne> HI! I just upgraded my boxen, now php won't work... apache 2, any ideas on how to fix it? or undo the upgrade? Please?
<acicula> kocmodpom: did you try what it says in the readme
<r3c4ll> If you want (via sh script) play a .ogg file that (warning) a user (using the machine) under certain circunstances... in a simple way... how do you do it??
<r3c4ll> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave; play FAIL formats: can't open output file `default': snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<acicula> use pulseaudio as output?
<JaLaRu> irc.torn.com
<dodi> hi
<jrib> kocmodpom: anyway, README and README.install gives install instructions
<acicula> JaLaRu: dont spam links here, you've been warned for this before too
<norbi> i installed awn, but there is still nothing in /home/norbi something like .config
<dodi> how to create an iso file from a CD?
<guntbert> !iso | dodi
<ubottu> dodi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> dodi: sudo cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<acicula> norbi: user directory config files are not created until you run a program
<norbi> i think it is hidden because of .
<jrib> norbi: files that start with a '.' are hidden by default.  View -> Show Hidden Files.  Having said that, make sure you read awn's documentation
<eastbaynight> hey, i'm trying to install cdemu, but i don't know how to compile files, can anyone help me with this?
<skrite> NewWorld, will check out skvm, thanks
<norbi> jrib: thanks that helped
<skrite> I do run gnome occationally, but prefer awesome and openbox
<DDip> Hello, is anyone here. I have a question about frozen vaccum sealed meats. I have 4 year old vaccuum sealed Sausage. Is it still good?
<guntbert> !compile | eastbaynight
<ubottu> eastbaynight: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<erUSUL> !ot | DDip
<ubottu> DDip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hmw> I cloned my Ubuntu 9.04 to another partition. When I boot the cloned one, PAMUSB will not recognize my flash disk ("Pad checking failed") - Config file /etc/pamusb.conf and /etc/pam.d/common-auth are identical. Can anyone help me make my one and only SSD work with several PAMUSBs (different pcs/partitions)?
<mistere357> Just curious - I'm accessing an Ubuntu server via ssh (no gui).  cron was not installed.  The boss did apt-get install cron and now wants me to tell him why nothing runs.  What am I missing?
<binarybob> does karmic have parental controls?
<hystreni> hello, i have been using a wireless connection for 3 weeks on my comp after i first installed Ubntu 9.10 on it. But yesterday i got a wire and replaced the wireless, but now.. every 1.5 hours i get disconnected from it "auto eth0" and have to reconnect and it dosent always work. what is the problem?
<jrib> mistere357: your install is broken then.  cron is installed by default
<eastbaynight> well, i downloaded the tar.bz2 file, and i have no clue how to install the file:/
<binarybob> !parentalcontrols
<erUSUL> mistere357: define « nothing runs » ....
<trism> eastbaynight: don't compile it, there is a ppa https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<eastbaynight> ppa?
<binarybob> !parent
<mistere357> erUSUL: cron entries appear to be ignored - no results
<trism> !ppa | eastbaynight
<ubottu> eastbaynight: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<guntbert> !askthebot | binarybob
<ubottu> binarybob: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<eastbaynight> what does the ! before something mean?
<jrib> mistere357: you should figure out why cron wasn't installed, it may be indicative of a larger problem
<kocmodpom> jrib, acicula, going through the readmeinstall again
<binarybob> !search factoid
<erUSUL> !bot | eastbaynight
<jrib> eastbaynight: it tells the bot to pay attention
<ubottu> Found: orgthingy-#ubuntu-offtopic, lazy, ubotu, worst-#ubuntu-offtopic, bot, yes-#ubuntu-offtopic, trolls-#ubuntu-offtopic, factoids, orgything-#ubuntu-offtopic*, goodbotuse* and 5 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=factoid
<ubottu> eastbaynight: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<eastbaynight> oh, okay
<mistere357> jrib: I'll look into it
<hystreni> hm?
<eastbaynight> how do i work ppa?
<trism> eastbaynight: basically, you just got to that page, and it has instructions for adding the repo, then you can install it from the package manager
<Gonzaa> hi ! all How do you install pidgim on Ubuntu 9.04?
<jrib> Gonzaa: you mean pidgin?
<eastbaynight> synaptic package manager?
<Losha> binarybob: I don't think there's any 'parental controls'. You can search ubottu at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !software > Gonzaa
<ubottu> Gonzaa, please see my private message
<Agronenne> HI! I just upgraded my boxen, now php won't work... apache 2, any ideas on how to fix it? or undo the upgrade? Please? With Ubuntu 8.1 & 7.1... The browser wants to download the php instead of opening it. Help, please
<erpo> How can I play two movies at exactly the same time?
<trism> eastbaynight: yes, although be sure you actually need cdemu, if you just need to mount an iso, you can sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt;
<jrib> !php > Agronenne
<ubottu> Agronenne, please see my private message
<eastbaynight> this stuff is incredibly confusing
<jrib> Agronenne: follow those troubleshooting steps in ubottu's link.  Also, 7.10 is not supported anymore
<sundaymorning> hello, I'm using inn 1 and it's giving me 441 Article not posted -- more included text than new text when I try to post something. How do I disable that check?
<Gonzaa> you mean pidgin? yes Jaimie
<hmw> erpo: i tried this (not really hard, i have to admit), with no success. You could use different players (mplayer + gnome gui, vlc and totem) to at least get up to 3 vids
<eastbaynight> i have a copy of it, but i have no clue how to install it
<jrib> eastbaynight: if you are new to ubuntu, you should take 15 minutes and read through http://help.ubuntu.com
<Gonzaa> «jrib»
<Gonzaa> you mean pidgin? yes Jaimie
<adrian> hi
<binarybob> well that stinks...i need to make a kids user and make it where they can play with most of the edubuntu stuff, but have a whitelist for web usage.....any ideas?
<jrib> Gonzaa: that's installed by default
<Jaimie> ?
<Jaimie> wtf
<erpo> hmw: That's what I'm doing now. It's hard to get them started at exactly the same time.
<hmw> erpo: perhaps VLC allows several "instances" of it to be run simulatneously. Activate "full" mode in its preferences dialog
<Gonzaa> i dont understand jrib
<Gonzaa> I sorry
<japherwocky> what is making my single quote do ´ when i press it twice?
<jrib> Gonzaa: pidgin is installed by default, check your internet menu
<hmw> erpo: i see... i don't have an idea, how to synch vids. Perhaps "clone mode" and dual head might do, what you need?
<hystreni> hello, i have been using a wireless connection for 3 weeks on my comp after i first installed Ubntu 9.10 on it. But yesterday i got a wire and replaced the wireless, but now.. every 1.5 hours i get disconnected from it "auto eth0" and have to reconnect and it dosent always work. what is the problem??
<acicula> Agronenne: apache needs to be reconfigured to pass the request to php instead
<adrian> does anybody knows how to configure iptable to route eth0 (LAN) to wlan0 (internet)
<Losha> binarybob: well there must be *something* for browsers I imagine. Try #firefox...
<jrib> binarybob: you can set it up, but don't ask me how.  I think "christian ubuntu" has some setup like that by default so you might find out what they do
<acicula> Agronenne: look at the lamp doc, also unless you running 8.04 LTS any 7.x and 8.x ubuntu is really dated
<adrian> wlan0 configured with dhcp
<erUSUL> !info dnsguardian | binarybob
<ubottu> binarybob: Package dnsguardian does not exist in karmic
<Agronenne> jrib;:
<erUSUL> !info dansguardian | binarybob
<ubottu> binarybob: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 472 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<melodie_> hystreni, you may have too many interfaces, keep the good one and put the other to down with "sudo ifconfig eth-whatever_number down"
<Tricia> Am I doomed with 64 bit Flash and firefox and ubuntu?
<Agronenne> jrib: It was working fine until i did the --update --upgrade.... Following the instructions from the bot: I got php5 is already the newest version.
<acicula> Tricia: no, why, 64bit flash works, sortof
<jrib> Tricia: doomed in the sense that you have to use flash you mean?
<melodie_> Tricia, yes, you might be
<melodie_> :)
<erUSUL> Tricia: works well enough for me here
<acicula> its still horrible if thats what you mean
<jrib> Agronenne: the bot provides several troubleshooting steps...
<acicula> but thats because its flash
<Tricia> here if I use it too much, my cpu goes up and up and eventually the system becomes unusable
<kocmodpom> test
<Tricia> even if I kill firefox
<bbthebman> i am running ubuntu 9.10 on my dell mini 9 and i have a pc-to-mac moniter converter, when i connect it the mac screen just flashes with the picture randomly, how can i set it so it works
<hystreni> melodie_, erhm what?
<jrib> Tricia: check for npwrapper, you might be using nspluginwrapper for flash and that may be hanging around after you kill flash
<jrib> !away > macBRB
<ubottu> macBRB, please see my private message
<melodie_> hystreni, type in console: "ifconfig" then list how many interfaces you have ?
<binarybob> do you know if the christian ubuntu edition has a separate IRC channel?
<melodie_> hystreni, type in console: "ifconfig" then paste the result to pastebin.com !
<jrgp> I'm running KDE but installed gnome. I hear gnome sound effects in gtk apps. Can I turn that off?
<Matson> did something recently change on the permissions of script-generated files?  they are now -rw-------
<bbthebman> any idea how to set the refresh rate so the mac moniter works
<japherwocky> if i type singlequote o, i get ó :(  ẃhátthéck is doing that
<norbi> are here some webdesigners?
<norbi> i need a php IDE and tools like I was using in Windows for web development
<Losha> hmw: still got your pamusb problem?
<Matson> also, what about "chmod +r"  this used to make all modes +r, now it only does u+r
<Tricia> jrib: nope, just killed firefox. npwrapper isn't there. Everything moving slowly. X seems to be using a lot of cpu
<jrib> japherwocky: search your keyboard preferences
<dodi> my ISO has been created :-) now I need assistance for installing VMWare
<jrib> Tricia: don't know then
<mistere357> norbi: a lot of momentum behind eclipse or Net Beans for that
<hmw> Losha: yes... i often need to completely empty the conf and delete the file on my SSD to get it working again... like now... i dont know, what I am missing
<jrib> japherwocky: it's probably something called "dead keys"?
<bbthebman> hello, anyone have any idea
<dodi> problem: kernel headers not found
<Losha> hmw: I dunno the first thing about it. but I did find: http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:r9TAL0h33OoJ:pamusb.org/doc/faq+%22Pad+checking+failed%22&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<norbi> oh yeah, NetBeans is on java platform so it can be used here
<Tricia> jrib: I've had to reboot, and I'm getting kind of tired to that..
<dr_dree> how can i install xmms to ubuntu?
<hystreni> melodie_,  "http://pastebin.com/VnE6VPRa"
<jrib> Tricia: what version of ubuntu?
<jrib> !xmms | dr_dree
<ubottu> dr_dree: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Tricia> karmic
<dr_dree> 9.10
<Losha> dr_dree: I am an xmms1 fan myself, and installed it into hardy from a PPA...
<norbi> is there a simple way to install a web server or it needs to be done via terminal?
<Agronenne> jrib: It was working fine, what changed with the latest update?
<jrib> norbi: just insttall the package you want, using the gui or terminal, whatevery you prefer
<hmw> Losha: this sounds promising, I'll try next time, it stops working (the last part, deleting stuff from my home) thanks
<jrib> Agronenne: "latest update" is vague and I couldn't tell you anyway
<owen1> how to tell if my dvd suppport dvd-R
<erUSUL> !software | norbi
<ubottu> norbi: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<norbi> jrib: ok, i will try
<owen1> (i try to burn image to DVD and brasero doesn't recognize it)
<norbi> erUSUL: thanks
<Losha> owen1: I've never seen one that didn't support dvd-r. Brasero is full of bugs, use k3b instead...
<kocmodpom> acicula, jrib: readme not exactly useful http://www.pastebin.org/111938 because ./configure is not working in this one, it worked for xgrafix, i am confused
<owen1> Losha: ok
<Agronenne> jrib: I updated (via apt-get) today, last time I did apt-get update was a week ago, and apache2 did update then... Please see the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428501
<benny1> HI can someone please give me a little guidance changing video from 720p to 1080i on ps3 ubuntu 9.04 please??
<bbthebman> how can i make the mac monitor work
<jrib> Agronenne: did you do what I suggested earlier yet?
<norbi> is there a c++ created php IDE? i think the java is not as fast...
<hmw> Losha: rm ~/.pamusb/*   helped. thanks again. Still want to learn moar about pam... :)
<benny1> ANYONE ABLE TO CHANGE VIDEO MODE ON PS3??? PLEASE!!!
<airtonix> !caps | benny1
<ubottu> benny1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<benny1> Sorry caps lock...
<Agronenne> jrib: yes, I'm doing it now, but I get the following: * Restarting web server apache2
<Agronenne>  * We failed to correctly shutdown apache, so we're now killing all running apache processes. This is almost certainly suboptimal, so please make sure your system is working as you'd expect now!
<Agronenne>  ... waiting apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Agronenne>    ...fail!.....
<Agronenne> Trying to analyze the apache2.conf.... But again, I changed nothing, just did apt-get upgrade
<zebastian> how do i check the amount of storage space left on my harddrive?
<dodi> how can I insert an filename into a terminal?
<erUSUL> zebastian: df -h ; system>admin>system monitor
<Tricia> zebastian: `df`
<jacobdb> hi all
<erUSUL> dodi: paste it or?
<dodi> yes, paste
<norbi> wow NetBeans is a lot faster on linux then on Windows :d
<jacobdb> hi all
<jacobdb> :P
<airtonix> dodi, middle click
<erUSUL> dodi: middle click
<jacobdb> can i get some help here?
<Tricia> jrib: I'm using karmic. Moving veeery slow ever since I killed firefox.
<erUSUL> !ask | jacobdb
<ubottu> jacobdb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dodi> erUSUL, I have no middle button :-(
<kocmodpom> so why would ./configure work on one program and not another?
<erUSUL> dodi: right click and left click at the same time
<erUSUL> dodi: in gnome-terminal you can right click and paste too
<airtonix> dodi, or just 1) right click 2) view menu 3) ??? 4) goto the pub
<dodi> problem: normal insert is prefixed with /file:///, file insert is enclosed in apostrophes - both is not accepted by the script
<red> I cannot connect to my LAN pc via ssh 192.168.0.11, but if I connect to it via my dyndns.biz address, then connect from there to this pc (192.168.0.40) it takes a lot of seconds to connect - but after that this machine can ssh to it directly with the local IP address
<jacobdb> well, my problem is that youtube is lagging as hell in firefox. (on other flash based apps also) i tried different flash plugins and none of them give me a bit of smooth flash support, i have compiz enabled disabled but that didn't make a diffrence. (i am on karmic btw and sorry for my bad english)
<benny1> ubuntu 9.04 on ps3 change video mode from 720p to 1080i anyone??
<jacobdb> also, somebody got ipod touch syncing working. just curious
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<waltercool> Someone knows where can i find an api for Ubuntu One?
<jrgp> jacobdb: impossible to do without itunes unless you jail break it
<airtonix> jacobdb, try viewing flash stuff using chrome instead or the youtube plugin for moovidia
<soreau> benny1: What graphics driver is it running?
<jacobdb> i have jailbroken it
<norbi> wow this rotating cube in TwinDisplay is hardcore, my head hurts from it :))
<Flannel> Agronenne: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jibadeeha> does anyone here suffer with a notification bug in gnome where icons are duplicated or network manager icon doesn't show up at all, and sometimes the indicator-applet-session doesn't show up
<dodi> airtonix, why does filename completion (tab) not work?
<benny1> soreau - no idea fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 just now on ps3 whatever is standard?
<Agronenne> flannel: 7.1 & 8.1
<jacobdb> jrgp i will try chrome then. but i HATE it
<airtonix> dodi, depends on how you are trying to reference the file/folder
<ZykoticK9> jacobdb, just an FYI, but reportedly iphone & ipod touch work more-or-less out of the box in Lucid - something to look forward to.
<harisund> Hey guys, the "Startup Application Preferences" how do I disable applications from the command line?
<soreau> benny1: I don't know. You could look at 'xrandr' for resolution if it's not nvidia
<jacobdb> NICE!!  cant wait for lucid. bye bye dual boot
<Tricia> Anyone want to go on a mysterious and figure out why my X dies when I use flash?
<dodi> airtonix, I need the location of the Linux headers, in a perl script
<Tricia> adventure*
<Markive> Hi Helpers, anyone know if there is a config backup program as my hard drive is just about to fail... bad sectors. Thanks
<Tricia> mysterious adventure
<Flannel> Agronenne: Alright, what's the output of ls -l /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<benny1> ok thanks soreau i think i can change from kboot to petitboot and that may give me the option but i'm not sure i'll give that a go. the ps3 video card is locked down by GameOS can only use the vram as swap
<Agronenne> flannel: No such file
<jacobdb> BTW do you guys like the retheming on ubuntu?? i personaly think its a huge improvement
<benny1> I managed to install first time ysesterday and not have any admin privileges
<Flannel> Agronenne: Alright.  Please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5
<Losha> Markive: most config lives in /etc, so back that directory up first. And, of course, /home....
<kocmodpom> ok if I am trying "automake" and get "automake: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required" how do I resolve that issue?
<norbi> what is the name of the web server? i mean the all thing together: php, mysql, apache
<Agronenne> flannel: libapache2-mod-php5:
<Agronenne>   Installed: (none)
<Agronenne>   Candidate: 5.2.6-2ubuntu4.6
<Agronenne>   Version table:
<Agronenne>      5.2.6-2ubuntu4.6 0
<FloodBot1> Agronenne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agronenne>         500 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages
<guntbert> norbi: its called LAMP
<Markive> Losha thanks very much
<harisund> Any ideas anyone? Is there anyway I can modify the list of startup applications through the terminal? There must be some file or folder which has all the startup applications right?
<PupUser204> Hey
<jacobdb> got another problem btw. i cant join my windows network at home. any ideas how to fix this.
<Flannel> Agronenne: Alright, and what does dpkg -S /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load give you?
<Agronenne> cant use paste.ubuntu.com --timed out
<red> Agronenne: use paste2.org
<Flannel> Agronenne: That output should just be a single line.  But you can use ubuntu.pastebin.com as well
<Agronenne> flannel: You're right! libapache2-mod-php5: /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load
<PupUser204> Solaris  will  overtake  linux  obviously
<Flannel> Agronenne: so, you apparently insalled mod php5, and then removed it.  And that's what your problem comes from.  This should fix it: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<norbi> guntbert: i cant find it on Ubuntu Software Center, it needs to be "created" in its own way??
<frank-lappi> hi
<Emanon> !hi | frank-lappi
<ubottu> frank-lappi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mneptok> norbi: you'll need to add the ubuntu-server repos
<frank-lappi> how can i switch off the network synchronization of seahorse?
<guntbert> norbi: in the terminal type sudo tasksel  - and then select LAMP from the menu
<mneptok> norbi: (to get the LAMP meta-package)
<norbi> thanks guys
<norbi> i`m trying it
<zetsumei> Can't figure out if this is related to my usb drive or UNR.  But, I booted from the flash drive on my netbook and select the try ubuntu option just to test it before wiping the drive and it just hangs at a black screen from there.  All I can do there is ctrl+alt+del to reboot it.  Any idea why it's doing that?
<norbi> it installs :P great
<brontosaurusrex> what user permissions are needed to get file-permission info?
<iamkitchen> How can I change the background of the login screen?
<Agronenne> flannel: works now, thanks... Promise, I didn't remove it... must've happened by itself somehow... I did use webmin to do the apt-get upgrade, though
<Random832> how do i change my DPI?
<Agronenne> flannel: but I always do it that way....
<guntbert> !webmin | Agronenne
<ubottu> Agronenne: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<norbi> i`m falling in love in Ubuntu, it gives a high experience feeling
<Zenker> is there a way to automatically mount the windows partition of the hd (incl the password part)
<harisund> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<zetsumei> Can someone help me?
<Emanon> Random832: System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts>Details
<harisund> Is there a way to edit the Gnome default startup applications through command line?
<Emanon> sorry zetsumei it gets a little hectic in here sometimes
<zetsumei> I've had it posted on the forums for a while now and not even that many views on it lol.
<Emanon> try reinstalling to the usb
<ceno> Hello. I have a bash script that I need to run during shutdown. I tried referencing it in /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default, but turns out this only works when I logout, not when I shutdown. Any clues?
<Emanon> it might just be a bad image
<Zenker> i would like my system to mount the windows partition automatically when it starts up, what do i need 2 do?
<ceno> Zenker, edit /etc/fstab
<Emanon> Zenker i would assume you have to add your windows partition to fstab
<Agronenne> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Emanon> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nollog> Is ebox betterer than webmin?
<Agronenne> flannel: Thanks for your time!
<Zenker> is there a wiki that will teach me what im trying to do?
<Emanon> well it works with ubuntu whereas webmin doesnt so yes Nollog
<Agronenne> zrib: thanks!
<Nollog> SAY WHAAAA?
<ceno> Zenker, I'm sure there's a lot of examples if you try to google
<Agronenne> jrib: oops! Thanks!
<Emanon> Zenker those links in the message ubottu gave might be a good start
<Zenker> i have tried to find one but i dont know very much about it all yet and i dont think i have searched for the right keywords
<Nollog> But ubuntu is just debian, and webmin works perfectly on that.
<Emanon> !fstab > Zenker
<nwidger> does anyone know how the ubuntu installer splits up the hard drive if you use the guided partitioning option in the installer?
<ubottu> Zenker, please see my private message
<acicula> Nollog: webmin is a bad idea in general
<Agronenne> acicula: webmin is cool
<Nollog> Why?
<acicula> and ubuntu is based on debian, to call them similar would be an oversimplification
<mneptok> Nollog: and Ubuntu is not "just Debian"
<Emanon> nwidger: guided does the same as default but allows you to change it if you choose
<nwidger> Emanon: whoops i meant default (use the entire drive)
<Agronenne> acicula: but I'm open to something better, if such a thing exists
<acicula> Nollog: safety, allows quite pervasive access to your pc, best left unused unless you know how to keep unwanted visitors out
<mupa> hello, im looking for a recommendation. I want to run a www file server. (something similar to ftp, but over www). any?
<acicula> unless its just on a local network off course
<mneptok> mupa: WebDAV
<mupa> mneptok: thanks ill check it out
<DarkStar1> acicula: hi. I'm back now with my samba problems. Sorry if I'm troubling you
<Tricia> Anyone know what would cause flash to cause X to run slowly even after I kill firefox and everything related?
<guntbert> Agronenne: Nollog: webmin is nice but obviously dangerous to debian based systems
<Nollog> mupa: apache
<Emanon> um i think default separates /, /home, /var and swap nwidger
<Emanon> but i could be wrong
<acicula> DarkStar1: not at all
<Emanon> DarkStar1: thats what this channel is for no worries
<ceno> Any idea on my question on how to run a bash script on shutdown?
<acicula> DarkStar1: im hear on(of?) my own volition
<acicula> *here
<nwidger> Emanon: ah okay.  i want to know how much space if given to the swap partition depending on the size of RAM
<ceno> Tricia, what do you mean cause X to run slowly?
<acicula> spellings not improving today :/
<DarkStar1> :)
<Zenker> thank you guys, now i have my days worth of reading :)
<DarkStar1> getting grey hair with this problem
<Emanon> nwidger: as much as you choose but generally twice phyisical is suggested so thats what default does i think
<acicula> Nollog: Agronenne im not arguiing noone should ever use webmin, but you should use it if you are awware of the risks it pose and how to deal with those risks
<Tricia> ceno: e.g., I'm currently in gnome-terminal, if I try to change tabs it takes awhile
<nwidger> Emanon: ah yes, thank you :)
<Emanon> once again i could be wrong
<PingFloyd> nwidger: how much ram do you have?
<nwidger> PingFloyd: 4 gig
<norbi> phpmyadmin doesn`t comes with LAMP?
<ceno> Tricia, ok, but run top and see if there's any process consuming cpu
<PingFloyd> nwidger: do you intend to use suspend?
<acicula> norbi: its a php app really
<nwidger> PingFloyd: not really, this is a mythbox
<norbi> yes it is, but..
<DarkStar1> acicula: I fired up synaptic to check if there were anything I was missing from the samba suite of problems but I think now I'll just delete the conf file that gadmin created for the default one that comes with the install
<Tricia> ceno: Xorg
<PingFloyd> nwidger: the partition utils usually display in GB so I would make it 5GB
<norbi> i need to install it separately and connect it, do you know any fast way for this?
<zetsumei> is there an .img file or are they all .iso?
<sam555> hello all!
<cbleslie> norbi, the deb should take you through a setup process
<nwidger> PingFloyd: i thought you said 2x available RAM was the norm... so 8GB?
<Emanon> yea at 4g physical you dont need to double for swap nwidger
<acicula> DarkStar1: samba has few dependencies
<yshavit> Hi all. My gf has a new eeepc which we're putting Ubuntu 9.10 onto. Should we install a swap partition? It's got an SSD, so I thought swap might be bad -- but the special "netbook remix" puts one in by default.
<Emanon> and it was me that said that nwidger
<sam555> how does one make a short cut to the desktop of a folder under /root?
<PingFloyd> nwidger: if later on you decide to use suspend you'll have a swap a little over 4GiB which should work and also be plenty for most uses
<nwidger> Emanon: woops sorry :)
<Agronenne> THANKS EVERYBODY! Have a nice weekend....
<acicula> DarkStar1: purge whatever samba config files you have, remove samba and see what ubuntu asks when you try to share a directory?
<Agronenne> c-ya
<Emanon> np nwidger
<cbleslie> norbi, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmi
<PingFloyd> nwidger: technically the rules of thumb come from a time when systems had a lot less ram
<ceno> Tricia, hm. So you were watching some flash video online, something happened, you quit firefox, and still xorg is hogging the cpu? what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Emanon> 4 gigs is enough currently to have about the same swap as physical
<nwidger> Emanon: i see, thank you :)
<Emanon> i just still use that rule of thumb in case i want to make my machine a server without reconfigging much hehe
<DarkStar1> acicula:  I think I have them all. files installed last time I re-installed
<acicula> Emanon: dont think you can hibernate with 1/1 swap/mem
<PingFloyd> nwidger: on my system the I have 4GiB ram and the swap is rarely used, but it's there in case needed
<acicula> since that dumps mem to swap?
<_Techie_> my USB mouse is not recognised right after boot in karmic, heres the output of lsusb and dmesg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sPAG3cxX
<Emanon> i have 16 gig swap so....
<PingFloyd> nwidger: in my case it is most definitely needed though because I use suspend
<Zenker> the word distros is short for distrabutions right?
<Tricia> ceno: Well, it does it after awhile with whatever flash app thing I use. This time it was Pandora. 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<acicula> hence the 2x rule
<mupa> ok i have looked at webDAV and I like what it offers. is there a software package that will quickly allow me to configure it?
<nwidger> PingFloyd: so if i want to use suspend i need swap to be 8GB?
<acicula> Zenker: distribution yeah
<Emanon> yes Zenker
<PingFloyd> having a huge swap is fine though, storage is so cheap anyway
<nwidger> PingFloyd: otherwise 5GB is enough
<PingFloyd> nwidger: if you use suspend you need a swap at least the size of ram
<acicula> swap is never bad
<zetsumei> why do people even need suspend lol
<Emanon> right PingFloyd i have 2.5tb right now so not like i miss the 16g
<zetsumei> and 12gb physical ram FTW
<acicula> unless you have 16mb of mem and 16gb of swap , teehee
<zetsumei> ima double it in swap
<_Techie_> my USB mouse is not recognised right after boot in karmic, heres the output of lsusb and dmesg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sPAG3cxX
<acicula> _Techie_: using a hub?
<binarystar> I only have one ubuntu partition, but the grub is showing like 5 to choose from, plus my one windows partition loader, anyone know whats going on? :S
<_Techie_> acicula, USB directly on the back of the motherboard, no external hub
<ceno> Tricia, I see. Did you check if firefox was really killed properly and didn't crash, like running $ps aux | grep firefox
<acicula> _Techie_: does replugging the mouse work?
<acicula> *solve the issue
<Emanon> binarystar: its probably showing older versions of your kernel
<_Techie_> acicula, no, the mouse still refuses to be detected till about 5 minutes after boot
<Emanon> when you update it keeps old versions in case you need to roll it back because of some instability
<acicula> _Techie_: have you tried replugging ?
<Emanon> so your probably seeing older versions in grub
<yshavit> acicula: "swap is never bad" -- even for SSDs?
<binarystar> ya i think it adds a new one everytime i update lol. How do i get rid of them
<Tricia> ceno: nada. Firefox is gone
<norbi> hehe, now it is a lot more easier to work with ubuntu, some time ago it was a pain for me, now just need to learn and here are a lot of nice helpful people
<acicula> yshavit: jury is still out on that one :)
<acicula> yshavit: it wears out the disk yes
<Emanon> un install all but the latest in synaptic binarystar
<acicula> but if it takes 100y to wear it out does it still matter
<_Techie_> acicula, see above message about replugging
<yshavit> acicula: Yeah, that's what I thought. On the other hand, would it wear out the parts of the disk other than the swap partition?
<binarystar> ok ty all
<Emanon> but id keep the last one after each update for a bit in case there is something quirky and you need to roll back to the older one
<ceno> Tricia, then I got nothing. If I was in your position I'd try manually installing the latest flash 10.1 beta, the beta 3 I think. I've never seen that kind of behavior
<acicula> yshavit: on ssd there is no direct relation between storage index number and physical location on the disk
<SJr|nx> Is there anything specific I need to do to boot a Mac Book with Ubuntu
<yshavit> acicula: hm, didn't know that.
<acicula> that doesnt mean some parts are completely static though
<Tricia> ceno: Already tried that. And I've upgraded to firefox 3.6.
<zetsumei> Emanon, I think I fixed it.  I had 10mb as the file space for the live part lol
<acicula> yshavit: for now not using a flash swap seems a safe bet
<zetsumei> gonna try it again with everything full
<Emanon> lol zetsumei hehe
<DarkStar1> acicula:  after putting back the default .conf file (it asked for one) I get the following: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<acicula> _Techie_: well have you tried it and does it solve it are two different things, helpdesk habit :)
<zetsumei> i was going to just put arch on it, but im not that good with linux lol
<PingFloyd> flash memory is cheap anyway
<acicula> _Techie_: ive seen the issue before, but dunno about a resolution
<yshavit> acicula: hm, okay. I think she's going to try with swap actually, and hope for the best :)
<DarkStar1> acicula: so I will try start the smbd now and see
<acicula> PingFloyd: were not talking about usb sticks
<Zenker> so if i was to type  "mount /dev/hd0" this would mount the partition that windows is on?
<acicula> swap on usb sticks is badbadbad
<yshavit> acicula: we'll let you know how it goes ;-)
<zetsumei> my netbook pwns!
<Emanon> no Zenker there is no hd0
<zetsumei> it's been going strong on the battery since 3pm yesterday
<PingFloyd> acicula: I thought you were talking about SD
<Emanon> first partition is hd1
<acicula> PingFloyd: nope SSD, the flash kind
<ceno> Tricia, weird stuff. Well on my netbook sometimes I get kernel panicks when watching flash videos. at least you can save your documents before rebooting : -p
<zetsumei> afk later
<acicula> PingFloyd: sorry to be so confusing
<ceno> I'm all out, maybe try the forums, google or talk to someone with greater expertise
<PingFloyd> acicula: as in an actual solid state drive?
<tp43> my power went out, and so my wifi was shutoff, but then when the power came back I couldn't figure out how to restart it, instead I had to logout and back in.  but I want to know how to restart it without logging out
<acicula> PingFloyd: well there are many types of solid state drives, but yes a flash SSD
<Preposteruss> tp43: you can bring it back up with iwconfig
<Preposteruss> man it
<yshavit> PingFloyd, acicula and I were talking about my gf's netbook, which has a solid state drive -- she's installing ubuntu on it
<acicula> tp43: restart wat ?
<Emanon> !iwconfig | tp43
<tp43> Preposteruss, ok, I tried that though, but I will check out the man page.  There isn't a gui app?
<tp43> acicula, wifi
<guntbert> tp43: the network manager?
<acicula> just select the access point again in the drop down list?
<DarkStar1> acicula: it would seem that I can;t start the service (I think)
<norbi> guys, maybe it sounds horrible but i would like to use a nice quality matrix theme with ubuntu, like seen on youtube, with falling matrix code on desktop and etc.. can anybody point me to a good resource?
<Preposteruss> tp43: are you using gnome? in regular ubuntu?
<acicula> yshavit: for netbooks id just follow whatever netbook remix sugest tbh
<Zenker> ahhhh, so in my case "mount dev/sda2" sda1 is the fat, and sda 2 is the ntfs?
<Emanon> norbi: i think there is something for that in compiz
<acicula> if it says u need flash u need flash, dont think most netbooks have the space to fit in a swap though
<Emanon> probably Zenker
<acicula> err i mean swap instead of flash
<yshavit> acicula: this one has like 250 gigs. craaazy.
<Emanon> windows would be on the first partition usually
<Emanon> and ubuntu on ones after that
<acicula> yshavit: 250gb ssd?
<acicula> yshavit: thats pretty nice
<acicula> yshavit: thats the arm,leg and unborn child kind
<Emanon> so (assuming ide) /dev/hda1
<yshavit> acicula: that's what I thought, too! but sure enough, it doesn't seem to be whirring, so I don't think there's anything spinning in there.
<soreau> norbi: You can use xwinwrap to use a screensaver as your desktop
<acicula> yshavit: did the thing cost more then 1k any currency?
<Emanon> not bad price at that
<yshavit> acicula: less than half that
<acicula> yshavit: then its not a 250gb ssd ;)
<yshavit> acicula: okay, that's what I thought, too.
<yshavit> I just didn't have the confidence of hardware spec knowledge to be sure ;)
<acicula> they fetch 600usd <->whatever greeces debt is so
<guntbert> !ot | yshavit, acicula
<ubottu> yshavit, acicula: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<norbi> soreau: xwinwrap? where can i find it, or just google around?
<yshavit> guntbert: actually, this is ubuntu related, in that the discussion is on how to install Ubuntu on my gf's eee pc.
<PingFloyd> here's some thoughts about the dilemma http://robert.penz.name/137/no-swap-partition-journaling-filesystem-on-a-ssd/
<_Techie_> acicula, im not sure if its any help but while my mous is undetected this is spammed to console "[  329.612391] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2"
<guntbert> yshavit: I know - but your actual discussion was not :-)
<acicula> yshavit: dmesg will list what kind of disk is in there, but that size at <1k its probably a 5400rpm sata disk
<soreau> norbi: If you come to #compiz, I could help you set it up most likely but this is only one part to the 'theme' of course
<acicula> _Techie_: that seems related yes
<Preposteruss> yshavit: i just went from xubuntu to the netbook remix on my eee pc 1001p
<Preposteruss> i like it
<PingFloyd> a little bit of perspective about it in practice
<Preposteruss> a lot
<yshavit> guntbert: well, the actual discussion helped me remember that this isn't an SSD, so that has bearing on the Ubuntu install.
<DarkStar1> acicula: Ok I've managed to start the samba service and also managed to share something  without any error (except permission resolution stuff)
<norbi> soreau: i`m coming to compiz right now
<yshavit> acicula: yup, 5400rpm, you're right. duh to me!
<Preposteruss> I think it would be great for your girlfriends computer, you don't have to go into the command prompt at all if you don't want
<acicula> PingFloyd: the small cheap ssd drives found in netbooks are not really comparable to the 2.5" sata disks
<Emanon> i use tilda for all my cli needs hehe
<yshavit> Preposteruss: Yeah, I have Ubuntu on my home (and work!) machines. I love it. Glad it's working on your netbook too :)
<PingFloyd> acicula: maybe not, but if he can find out how many write cycles, he can do the same math and then decide what he thinks is his best alternative
<tp43> acicula, where is this drop down menu for selecting wireless access points?
<acicula> PingFloyd: write cycles depends on the type of flash chip used
<yshavit> alrighty, gotta go wash that cats. Thanks your help guys, and acicula, thanks for reminding me that the SSD issue is a non-issue for us. ;-)
<acicula> tp43: your network manager icon
<acicula> left click it
<r3c4ll> how i execute a command like another user (example if i'm root and want execute play as user01)?
<acicula> its in the top taskbar/panel by default
<tp43> acicula, thats what I mean, where is the network manager icon
<PingFloyd> acicula: ok, but what does that have to do with the price of tea in china?
<r3c4ll> is for use in a shell script
<Sashi1> hi, I have compiz enabled and it uses some hotkeys for expose, zoom etc... those hotkeys are working but, accasionally they don't work and I have to hover my mouse over the title bar of any window to make the hotkeys work. How can I make the compiz hotkeys work properly?
<yshavit> r3c4ll: sudo <username> -c <command>
<r3c4ll> yshavit, thnxs
<yshavit> r3c4ll: oops, nevermind the "-c" part, you don't need that
<acicula> PingFloyd: all cool tea pluckers have flash enabled devices
<Emanon> "tea pluckers"?
<yshavit> r3c4ll: it's "sudo -u <username> <command>
<yshavit> this time for real ;-)
<r3c4ll> ok thnxs ;) again
<stwange> where does ubuntu store the equivalent of ifcfg-eth0? I'm trying to remove an cipsec0 entry under ip addr list
<yshavit> r3c4ll: no prob :)
<acicula> stwange: /etc/network/ ?
<mawst> stwange: ifconfig eth0
<tp43> acicula, when I right click the panel, and add to panel, I don't see a network manager there, how can I add a network manager to my gnome panel?
<acicula> its not a panel widget
<pepper_haze> what is the command to exit x server?
<acicula> tp43: type nm-applet in a console and it will show in your systray
<sebastian> does anyone knows a good tutorial for ubuntu 9.10?
<acicula> though it should be started by default
<rsk> sebastian define a good turtorial for you
<stwange> acicula, there's nothing there (of interest), and interfaces only contains loopback. mawst: ifconfig cipsec0 shows the information but how do I get rid of it? ifdown cipsec0 says "interface cipsec0 not configured" and it only shows under ip addr list, not under ifconfig
<Emanon> sebastian: the official faq is pretty good
<tp43> acicula,
<acicula> sebastian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<acicula> tp43,
<tp43> acicula, Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Bonst4r> for wat?
<pepper_haze> I want to exit x server, what is the command for it?
<sebastian> well the thing is that i'm new to ubuntu
<acicula> tp43: means nm-applet is already running
<acicula> if you have trouble finding it in your systray(it may have crashed)
<pepper_haze> is anyone here that can help?
<acicula> tp43: then do a killall nm-applet and start it again
<tp43> acicula, ok, but then it doesn't have a drop down menu to see the various wifi nets available
<tp43> acicula, ok
<acicula> it says wireless networks but below that it is not showing any networks to connect to you mean
<pepper_haze> acicula, do you know the command to exit x server?
<cbleslie> pepper_haze, ctrl+alt+F6
<acicula> pepper_haze: aside from just using logout?
<rfa_> tp43 uninstall network manager use knetworkmanager is better , but first try wicd
<Emanon> pepper_haze: if you have enabled it in keyboard options you can restart x with ctrl alt backspace
<acicula> cbleslie: that switches you to tty6
<cbleslie> acicula, I assume that's what he/she Actually wants.
<tp43> rfa_, I am using the glx-dock wifi manager, but it looks like it uses nm-applet
<rfa_> aaa ok then dont try my support ;)
<hmw> A small program was (is) running in wine, but suddenly disappeared. ps -A shows the exe is still running and i can hear sounds. Can I get it visible again without restarting the app?
<torprivoxy> hey i can not get my tor privoxy working
<torprivoxy> any assistance
<DarkStar1> acicula: I'm still no where near solving my goal
<sine_> how do i drop out of x into full console mode
<torprivoxy> how do i surf anonymously
<hmw> sine_: CTRL+ALT+F1
<VCoolio> to stop x do ctrl+alt+f1 to go to virtual terminal, then 'sudo service gdm stop'
<hmw> sine_: CTRL+ALT+F1 .. F6,,   F7 --> X
<rsk> sebastian guess i can't help you then
<Emanon> torprivoxy: you try vidalia?
<sine_> brilliant thanks
<torprivoxy> emanon: i type sudo apt-get install vidalia no such package
<Emanon> thats the gnome-supported tor proxy GUI
<Tricia> How can I reinstall X with default configs and everything without breaking everything?
<binarystar> Ok i tried removing the grub files to remove all the old updates of ubuntu but the file only shows my old linux mint grub files. ( installed ubuntu over mint). The ubuntu grub files are NOT there. Any ideas?
<sine_> exit
<sine_> oops
<Emanon> vidalia is in a partner repository i think
<Emanon> and tor has its own repository
<romain_> hi
<romain_> is there somebody who is using nvidia driver on lucid ?
<Emanon> !hi | romain_
<ubottu> romain_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> !lucid | romain_
<ubottu> romain_: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Emanon> quite a few of us romain_
<Emanon> oh on lucid sorry no
<romain_> i can't start with nvidia driver :s
<tp43> acicula, oh, I figured it out, if I middle click, it disconnect, and when I left click it connects.  But I still can't find the gui for "iwlist scan" command
<romain_> i have a Quadro NVS 160M card
<guntbert> romain_: 10.4 support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> romain_, wrong channel to ask in "/join #ubuntu+1"
<romain_> ok thanks
<Emanon> torprivoxy: deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main
<binarystar> Ok i tried removing the grub files to remove all the old updates of ubuntu in the grub,but the file only shows my old linux mint grub files. (I installed ubuntu over mint). The ubuntu grub files are NOT there. Any ideas?
<Emanon> there is the sources entry for tor
<Emanon> not a one binarystar i dont mess with my grub much hehe
<Emanon> on a side note does anyone here know of a good gui for configuring grub?
<Emanon> something analogous to kgrubeditor
<tp43> I never heard of kgrubeditor,  cool
<acicula> tp43: nm-applet normally handles that
<Emanon> it was nice but i think it got removed in karmic
<jenia> hello everyone
<Emanon> as i havnt seen it in the repos since jaunty
<Emanon> !hi | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<madjoe1> is it possible to change the login screen (theme) when I lock my Ubuntu Karmic (CTRL+ALT
<guntbert> Emanon: thats because of the switch grub->grub2
<Emanon> makes sense guntbert
<Emanon> is there something that works similarly for grub2?
<guntbert> Emanon: not that I know of
<Emanon> cause i respect cli but i dont want to wade into it if there is a gui alternative
<madjoe1> Is it possible to change the theme of the login screen when I lock my Ubuntu Karmic (CTRL+ALT+L)?
<guntbert> !repeat | madjoe1
<ubottu> madjoe1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<madjoe1> guntbert: I had typos in my first query, sorry
<tp43> acicula, I am gonna install and try plasma-widget-wifi and wifi-radar
<Emanon> it is most likely possible madjoe1 but idk how someone else may
<Emanon> it gets kind of hectic in here sometimes
<Hitek> server irc.darksin.net
<Emanon> tp43: you using kubuntu tp43?
<madjoe1> Emanon: ok, thanks
<VCoolio> madjoe1: for the login screen check gdm2setup at launchpad.net, don't know if that affects the lock screen
<tp43> Emanon, Ubuntu
<Emanon> anything plasma is for kubuntu
<madjoe1> VCoolio: ok, thanks!
<Emanon> as plasma is part of kde
<VCoolio> madjoe1: there are difficult terminal command to change it (gdm2 has no gui configuration yet), but that app is really easy and working
<acicula> tp43: eh ok
<madjoe1> VCoolio: I'll take a look.. thanks guys
<ToastyJustice> Anyone be able to help me troubleshoot my graphics/mouse problems? I have a radeon 4350 and my mouse moves really choppy
<koltroll> Hi People. I have a asus 1000he. Watching HD-movies (720p) in windows XP goes very smoothly, however in ubuntu it is unwatchable for me. It is very very laggy. Any tip on what I can do, if there's something, to get better results?
<guntbert> Emanon: btw you *could* spare us a little scrolling by not pressing <enter> so often :-) -- and please use the nick of a person you are talking to - conversation are much easier to follow (from the side line) that way
<torprivoxy> can anyone help me with tor i can not surf i still see my ip when i browse
<Emanon> yea i forget to sometimes guntbert sorry
<guntbert> Emanon: np - only a gentle reminder :)
<Emanon> torprivoxy: deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main
<Emanon> torprivoxy: there is the tor repository
<torprivoxy> emanon i dont see that karmic main
<Emanon> just copy everything from just after your name in that message to the end into sources.list
<torprivoxy> emanon whats the settings on firefox
<madjoe1> Emanon, VCoolio: is it python-gdm2setup from the Synaptic repos?
<Emanon> torprivoxy: refresh synaptic then install tor, torgeoipdb, and vidalia
<torprivoxy> emanon whats the settings on firefox
<VCoolio> madjoe1: yes
<Emanon> it might be madjoe1 but i got it from their ppa :-)
<Emanon> torprivoxy: socks5 proxy 127.0.0.1 port 9050 all others same ip port 8118
<VCoolio> madjoe1: it's not in the repos, but if it says version 0.5.1 it's ok
<Emanon> or use torbutton
<madjoe1> VCoolio, Emanon: oh, I had it installed, but version 0.3.7.1 - now I upgraded it to 0.5 branch
<Emanon> torprivoxy: torbutton works well enough or foxyproxy if you dont mind configing it first
<XXer> Has anyone had a prob with ubuntu reading sd drives, I have seen a lot of thing on the net about not being able to mount them but nothing about not being able to read the card
<Emanon> torprivoxy: those are firefox plugins that will work with tor so you can switch it with an icon in ff
<acicula> XXer: havent had problems myself
<acicula> XXer: its ussually a pretty straightforward affair
<madjoe1> VCoolio, Emanon: can you give me some hint what should I look for in  System > Administration > Login Screen (GDM2Setup)?
<acicula> XXer: but theres a lot of diska nd formats out there that can cause issues i suppose
<Emanon> XXer: all my cards work just fine and the SSD on my moms netbook (shes running unr 9.10 with now issues)
<VCoolio> madjoe1: you wanted to change the theme right? so point it to a gtk2 theme you like
<torprivoxy> emanon:http:8118,ssl 8118,ftp 8118,gopher 8118,socks 9050 .
<madjoe1> VCoolio: oh, ok.. and GTK2 stands for? :)
<Emanon> yea torprivoxy
<VCoolio> madjoe1: anything but the borders; so buttons, widgets, font colors etc
<torprivoxy> emanon my ip is still there whatsmyipadress
<Emanon> madjoe1: gtk2 is the rendering framework used by gnome
<Oli_> Is it possible to install to an external drive with a Mac?
<XXer> Should you be able to mount the sd drive with no dist in it?
<torprivoxy> netstat -a | grep 9050
<torprivoxy> tcp        0      0 localhost:9050          *:*                     LISTEN
<XXer> dik
<Emanon> is tor on?
<XXer> disk
<acicula> XXer: that question does not make sense
<acicula> oh no disk, no
<Emanon> torprivoxy: the process tor must be active for routing through 8118 or 9050 to have any effect
<leOn> gee.. this channel is almost empty
<leOn> =P
<torprivoxy> sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<torprivoxy> Raising maximum number of filedescriptors (ulimit -n) to 32768.
<torprivoxy> Starting tor daemon: tor...
<torprivoxy> done.
<FloodBot1> torprivoxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masu3701> i just install virtualbox in ubuntu but cant see it under Application, system tools
<aldo> helo
<aldo> hello
<Emanon> now try in firefox torprivoxy
<acicula> masu3701: accesories
<Emanon> now that ff is routed through tor and tor is on it should work fine torprivoxy
<madjoe1> VCoolio, Emanon: I have it configured like this: GTK Theme: HumanLogin, and Icon Theme: HumanLoginIcons... if I change it it won't affect my customization of my Desktop, right?
<aldo> xubuntu its a stable version?
<General_Failure> virtualbox doesn't appear in menus
<acicula> aldo: yes
<VCoolio> madjoe1: right
<masu3701> acicula: i see
<masu3701> thanks
<torprivoxy> http://whatismyipaddress.com/ it shows my real ip
<Oli_> I'm using virtualbox, but I can't get the display above 800x600...
<aldo> acicula its stable than ubuntu?
<XXer> I can see the sd drive in the computer window but when I click on it it says "Unable to mount location No media in the drive"
<LetsGo67> I cannot use Wi-Fi on any computer except Nintendo DS
<Emanon> i dont think the login screen theme has bearing on your users but idk for sure madjoe1
<leOn> quick question, after an update a few days ago, my /etc/profile is no longer beeing called upon login .. is this a bug or did ubuntu change that behaviour on purpose?
<acicula> aldo: xubuntu is ubuntu, just uses a different set of packages
<seanbrystone> torprivoxy, maybe thats cached, use another ip website to check
<madjoe1> VCoolio, Emanon: we have 2 different login screen: when you boot your Ubuntu, and the second is when you lock your screen... will this GTK Theme affect both situations?
<ZykoticK9> Oli_, install the "Guest Additions" in your VM
<General_Failure> Oli_ could be a video ram issue. also have you got the guest extensions installed?
<aldo> acicula ah i understand ...
<aldo> thanks
<torprivoxy> http://www.whatsmyip.us/ ssame real ip
<General_Failure> err... additions, like Zy said
<torprivoxy> what iam doing wrong
<acicula> leOn: the use of /etc/profile is goverened by bash, seems unlikely that it changed
<acicula> torprivoxy: are you sure you are connecting to privoxy
<Oli_> Ah, no, I haven't. Thanks =)
<stwange> can anyone help me with an ipsec/l2tp VPN connection? I'm trying to connect using this protocol and the only details I have are username, password, IP/hostname, shared key. On Windows that's enough but it doesn't seem to be enough on here
<torprivoxy> acicula: yes i have the right settings
<LetsGo67> I cannot use Wi-Fi on any computer except Nintendo DS.
<acicula> leOn: but bash distinguishes between login shells and just spawned shells, maybe thats whats causing confusion?
<torprivoxy> i installed tor privoxy
<aldo> is there a software like a avant windows manager that doesnt use compiz?
<leOn> acicula: well .. the weird part is that i have done no changes on any of those files and it just stopped being sourced after an update
<VCoolio> madjoe1: that would be surprising; if it doesn't, try to configure lock screen with gconf-editor at apps > gnome-screensaver > lock_dialog_theme
<seanbrystone> torprivoxy, if you go to google.com and its in german or Russian, then TOR is working, thats how i know it works for me
<acicula> leOn: how can you tell?
<leOn> because i had some aliases defined in there and they just stopped working
<soreau> aldo: awn doesn't use compiz
<acicula> leOn: overwritten, purged maybe?
<Emanon> torprivoxy: you need tor-geoipdb as well
<aldo> soreau yes ..without compiz active i can not use it
<madjoe1> VCoolio: wow THAT's a nice hint! Thanks!
<aldo> maybe its high effect graphics?
<Sattvic> Anyone using Amazon's EC2 cloud space?
<leOn> acicula: i cannot tell you what happened since i have not yet taken time to fully understand what the problem is. I just remembered of asking if there was any change or introduced bug before i start debbugging
<seanbrystone> Sattvic, nope i use CrashPlan, one of the few that works for Linux
<acicula> leOn: not that im aware of
<masu3701> looking for a remote desketop tool in ubuntu...
<LetsGo67> I cannot use Wi-Fi on any computer except Nintendo DS.
<Sattvic> @seanbrystone:  I thought EC2 supported linux?
<masu3701> i would like my friend to access my pc
<lojack> Hello all!  I have a Ubuntu 8.10 system that I'd like to update to 9.04 but I don't get the option to do so from the Update Manager like the online docs suggest.  Could there be a setting somewhere on my system that is supressing that option?
<masu3701> i use teamviewer in windows but not use what to use in ubuntu
<lojack> Is there another way to complete the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?  Edit sources.list directly?
<blakkheim> lojack: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade
<acicula> leOn: only other thing i can think of, maybe your local profile file is generated based on /etc/profile and that got changed?
<seanbrystone> maybe it does Sattvic i was just making an off-comment since you brought it up :)
<acicula> leOn: since /etc/profile just pulls in whatever is defined in /etc/profile.d/
<masu3701> lojack: release upgrade
<Emanon> lojack: might download the 9.04 iso burn it and upgrade from disk
<Notis> How Can I Install A tar.bz2 file?
<red> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ssh-no-route-to-host-also-ping-problem-645496/
<seanbrystone> !tar | Notis
<ubottu> Notis: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<red> i have the same problem
<masu3701> any remote desktop application in ubuntu?
<Sattvic> @seanbrystone:  Can you easily partition space for other developers that want space in the cloud?
<blakkheim> Notis: what is inside of it?
<acicula> masu3701: plenty, vnc/ssh/rdp take your pic
<Emanon> masu3701: only about 50,000 of em
<masu3701> try vnc viewer but it wont work
<Ganymede> hey, i was wondering...is there a way to make sshd listen on one port on one interface/IP and another port on a different interface/IP?
<LetsGo67> I cannot use Wi-Fi on any computer except Nintendo DS.
<r3c4ll> what is kcryptd? what do? in who application generally come as dependence? i havent installed and now are running in my host
<acicula> Ganymede: cant make it listen on two ports afaik
<seanbrystone> Sattvic, with CrashPlan you can send files to the cloud, to a friend or to other computers in your house.
<acicula> Ganymede: you can start it twice i suppose with different configuration files
<acicula> but why would you want to
<Ganymede> acicula, then, won't it listen to both ports on both IPs?
<leOn> acicula: that's the weird part ... things in profile.d are getting pulled
<Jon-> Is there a way to automatically set your friendly name (the display name basically) for a Pidgin MSN account
<lojack> blakkheim: do-release-upgrade says "No new release found"
<masu3701> acicula: vnc just allow computers on the same network
<acicula> vnc allows whatever you set it to allow
<Sattvic> @seanbrystone:  Oh - I am not talking about online backup - I use JungleDisk for that - I am talking about Server Space in the Cloud for Developers
<masu3701> cant connect from outside
<Notis> Yes but how can I install Firefox 3.6.tar.bz2 can't find a way after i extract it
<acicula> Ganymede: i think port is fixed across interfaces
<smix> Yo
<acicula> you can choose multiple interfaces though?
<gosia> hi
<Sattvic> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu Cloud server?
<seanbrystone> Sattvic, i figured you were talkign about Amazon's JungleDisk this entire time, ack! Sorry!
<smix> Yes
<acicula> isnt ubuntucloud == amazon cloud?
<acicula> all stored in EC2?
<Jon-> Is there a way to automatically set your friendly name (the display name basically) for a Pidgin MSN account?
<General_Failure> the clouds use the same protocol, but are different
<Sattvic> @acicula - no, Ubuntu cloud can run on your local machine - EC2 is owned and managed by Amazon
<acicula> Sattvic: i see
<blakkheim> Jon-: it should do that automatically, but there was a (fairly) recent bug in pidgin that would make it reset
<blakkheim> Jon-: ubuntu uses old packages, not the newest, so that's why yours still resets probably
<Jon-> blakkheim: Looks like I have that bug. I'll compile from source. Thanks.
<Oli_> OK, when trying to install virtualbox guest additions from Synaptic Package Manager, loads of the dependencies fail...
<Sattvic> @general_failure:  I am thinking about setting up some cloud space for me and other developers, but don't know much about partioning FTp RESTRICTIONS, etc.
<LetsGo67> Bye y'all.
<Sattvic> Is there a chat room for Ubuntu server admins?
<madjoe1> VCoolio: ok, in gconf-edit I can just switch between existing lock themes, but can I preview/download just lock screens from somewhere and install it on my Karmic?
<acicula> partitioing ftp restrictions?
<acicula> Sattvic: there is ubuntu-server i think
<VCoolio> madjoe1: put them (extracted) in /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver
<Daughain> ANyone know the release date for Lucid yet?
<Sattvic> @acicula:  yes, like give different developers separate FTP access
<linxeh> Sattvic: or you can ask in here too
<VCoolio> madjoe1: sorry; /usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<blakkheim> Daughain: it's been known for a long time
<acicula> Sattvic: seems straightfoward? create users, asign quotes and flog them if they choose bad passwords
<linxeh> Sattvic: what kind of developer uses ftp in this day and age ?
<Sattvic> @linxeh:  Do you have any experience with CLoud Servers?
<acicula> cat o nine tails is my personal administrative tool
<madjoe1> VCoolio: so, no installation required... just put the files there and that's it? I'll check gnome-looks.org
<Sattvic> @linxeh - ok, ok, SSH
<Daughain> blakkheim: Mind telling me what it is?
<blakkheim> !lucid > Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain, please see my private message
<ojm> hi, does anyone know how I can build laby on ubuntu?
<linxeh> Sattvic: cloud servers are just servers
<Daughain> Thanks.
<acicula> ojm: laby source?
<linxeh> the "cloud" is the internet. its not new
<ojm> yeah, newest 0.5.5
<ojm> it's not on repos
<acicula> cloud is just another word for virtualized machine
<kinja-sheep> The servers usually are in warehouses but now they're on the clouds!
<acicula>  marketing speak
<karl> hi can any one help with a default bottle on crossover
<Sattvic> @linxeh: Yes, but I am a programmer, not a server admin - I want to share cloud space and learn how to develop on the cloud
<linxeh> acicula: not necessarily
<VCoolio> madjoe1: most theme types just get extracted to the right paths when 'installed', nothing complex, just need to know where
<acicula> linxeh: well true
<ojm> it depends on ocaml and lablgtk, but I think I have both and it doesn't build
<Oli_> Why do loads of the packages fail when I try to install guest additions?
<linxeh> Sattvic: sounds like you've had too much buzzword bingo :o
<acicula> you can also get some services
<Sattvic> @kinja-sheep actually, cloud refers to elasticity and on-call-resources
<erpo> I'm looking for a "turbo-click" application. I hold down the mouse button, and the program sends mousedown and mouseup events to the application in rapid succession. Can anyone point me towards such a program?
<karl> # wine
<Sattvic> @linxeh: Sounds like some of you are on old serrvers
<linxeh> Sattvic: it may do, but not necessarily
<acicula> linxeh: like the google cloud service thing,  you dont get  a vm there
<madjoe1> VCoolio: cool, but I can't find anything like lock-theme screens on gnome-look.org... maybe I should download the whole theme just to extract the lock-screen
<linxeh> Sattvic: no, Ive built clusters of 200+ machines
<acicula> linxeh: what kind of clusters?
<VCoolio> madjoe1: here is one; I think you need to check the 'screensavers' section; http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark-Minimal+Lock+Dialog?content=109151
<borys> hello
<linxeh> acicula: datagrid/compute - 1/2PB for research etc
<lojack> I don't get it.  Something in my system is preventing me from upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04.  And I have no idea what it is?
<madjoe1> VCoolio: you're the man ;)
<borys> I do upgrade to 10.04 on my UNE and now I can't add any applets to panel
<ZykoticK9> Oli_, are you using the VBox from Ubuntu or direct from Oracle?
<acicula> linxeh: numbercrunching :)
<Sattvic> @linxeh: right - then cloud computing may be a marketing term, by how else do you describe dynamic allocation for resources the effortless creation of multiple server instances within seconds - how long did it take for the 200+ machines to configure?
<ZykoticK9> borys, #ubuntu+1 for that question
<lojack> Can I simply edit my sources.list file and change the paths from Intrepid to Jaunty links?
<linxeh> acicula: well, data processing yeah - I guess its numbers at the end of the day :)
<borys> ZykoticK9 ok
<acicula> linxeh: everything boils down to ints eventually :)
<linxeh> Sattvic: our 200+ machines were kickstart installed with an os image in about a day
<linxeh> Sattvic: and then managed with puppet
<DarkStar1> acicula: Once again thanks matey.. I'm gonna go cool the nugget down with some beer
<acicula> np
<DarkStar1> :)
<Oli_> ZykoticK9, It's the Mac version from the VB site.
<madjoe1> VCoolio: take a look at this one: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SrEaTRaYnCI/AAAAAAAAC0w/r8DtGgd_vk4/self_thumb%5B6%5D.png?imgmax=800
<linxeh> Sattvic: and I'd call what you described as dynamic virtualisation
<Sattvic> @linxeh: this is not a competition, I am not a server admin - I have clients that want to be on the cloud - I come here for answers - maybe I should look elsewhere?
<ZykoticK9> Oli_, assuming it's the same for the moment -- in the window around the VM do you see a Devices menu?  Click it the "Install Guest Additions"
<linxeh> Sattvic: "on the cloud" doesn't mean anything. the cloud is "some compute space out there somewhere on the internet"
<linxeh> Sattvic: what do you want to achieve, what are you developing etc ?
<Sattvic> @linxeh:  Fine, but cloud is definately shorter to spell than dynamic virtualization - jesus!
<hugo> Hey guys, could someone give me a hand with GRUB ?
<linxeh> and as I said, cloud is ambiguous - its a bad term to use as a result
<Sattvic> @linxeh:  I want to install Django and build apps on a linux server
<Oli_> ZykoticK9, So it is! Thanks for that =)
<linxeh> Sattvic: ok, so get either vhost or a vps
<VCoolio> madjoe1: I wouldn't use the butterfly, but that's your user picture; yeah, looks cool; I like the New Wave one (also the highest rated)
<madjoe1> VCoolio: lol.. I know.. hehe
<madjoe1> VCoolio: New wave?
<Jon-> When running a ./configure for Pidgin installer I got this: "You must have GLib 2.4.0 or newer development headers installed to build."  - are these available in repositories? how do I get them?
<Sattvic> @linxeh: how about if I refer to it as the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud - otherwise known as Eucalyptus - would that make you feel better?
<acicula> why is django popular these days, i looked into it a few years ago but didnt think that much of it
<hugo> I am having a problem with GRUB2, when using update-grub it fails to find windows boot files located in media/windows/Windows/boot .. Does anyone have an idea ?
<madjoe1> VCoolio: oh, found it! with russian cyrilic
<VCoolio> madjoe1: don't worry, it'll pick up your language
<acicula> hugo: can you access the windows drive?
<acicula> hugo: ie is it mountable
<hugo> Yes it's mounted
<madjoe1> VCoolio: ok, I'm gonna try it right now..
<Sattvic> @linxeh: lets say that I get the server running on EC2 - what should I research to configure different FTP accounts for different users?  Or will this come with Cpanel?
<linxeh> Sattvic: ok, that makes it a little clearer. it still doesnt address what you are trying to achieve though, other than do it cos its trendy
<linxeh> ok, so the cloud doesnt come into it
<Jon-> When running a ./configure for Pidgin installer I got this: "You must have GLib 2.4.0 or newer development headers installed to build."  - are these available in repositories? how do I get them?
<linxeh> Sattvic: just look at normal ubuntu server user admin. the ubuntu server guide is a good start
<acicula> hugo: hmm dunno then, dont think wheter it is mounted or not makes any difference
<Sattvic> @linxeh: how about do it because Motorola is one of my clients and wants to be on EC2?!
<VCoolio> Jon-: try libglib2.0-dev  ; if compiling throws an error like that, put 'lib' in front and -dev behind and see if there is a package like that
<hugo> Nah i figured aswell
<stwange> I'm trying to connect to an ipsec/l2tp VPN and it keeps saying it's unable to identify. Please can someone help? I'm out of idea. Openswan conf: http://pastie.org/private/n7w9qndtmgzbmhhjkprt3g
<git__> how can you add a group under a group in Ubunut?
<borys> And one another issue, when I start system, it's boot into console and I have to press clt + f7 to go into X session, it's possible to fix it?
<madjoe1> VCoolio: I love Ubuntu.. everytime I come here, I learn something new :)
<Sattvic> c'mon guys - think bigger - the world moves foward
<VCoolio> madjoe1: that's also the addicting part...
<hugo>  /dev/sdb = hd1 ? Right
<Sattvic> If I am trendy, it is because fortune 500 clients that I serve demand trendy
<linxeh> Sattvic: ok, still sounds like management buzzword bingo :)
<hugo> Cuz when booting windows it reports bootmgr missing
<madjoe1> VCoolio: very.. I just moved from Windows quite recently, and I'm treating Ubuntu as my new toy... lol
<linxeh> wow :)
<Sattvic> @linxeh - you sound bitter
<norbi> guys, how can i restart the x server?
<ZykoticK9> norbi, "sudo service gdm restart" if you're using karmic
<hmw> norbi: either /etc/init.d/gdm restart  or  ALT-SysRq+K (Kill X)
<linxeh> Sattvic: not at all - just I can't see how you can possibly work with such vague requirements, but that's your call. install UEC on your EC2 instance and start playing.
<madjoe1> VCoolio: I know I've used a screenshot with a delayed option quite recently, but now I don't remember where did I find it.. was it a part of my Compiz? I tried to find it, with no luck.. I'd like to make a screenshot of my Compiz cube, but I can press PrtScr while I'm holding my CTRL+ALT keys already, so I need to delay taking a screenshot
<Jon-> VCoolio: I now get "You must have GTK+ 2.4.0 or newer development headers installed to compile Pidgin.  If you want to build only Finch then specify --disable-gtkui when  running configure."
<rfa_> madjoe1 install ksnapshot
<acicula> !dualboot > hugo
<ubottu> hugo, please see my private message
<rfa_> madjoe1 or do screenshot from terminal command
<madjoe1> rfa_: with sleep?
<madjoe1> rfa_: how to take a screenshot from terminal?
<madjoe1> sleep 10; screenshot? :)
<meatbun> i just installed a fresh 9.10. youtube video is slow. how to fix it? it was fast on 8.x
<bobbyyu> Do you guys know where I can find offline repositories for Ubuntu?
<hugo> ubottu: I saw them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobbyyu> I don't want to download since it's time-consuming
<VCoolio> madjoe1: gnome-screenshot -i
<madjoe1> VCoolio: cool, now I know everything.. :) I prefer reducing my unnecessary installed apps
<bobbyyu> ubottu: Offline repositories
<rfa_> hmadjoe1 look scrot >> ttp://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<mac9416> bobbyyu, osdisc.com if you want them on CDs.
<mac9416> bobbyyu, er, DVDs
<bobbyyu> I understand
<VCoolio> Jon-: same deal: libgtk2.0-dev
<madjoe1> VCoolio: I'd rather use cron and gmessage than install a freakin reminder app :)
<mac9416> bobbyyu, http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/dvd/ubuntu/repo.html
<Jon-> VCoolio: Just did sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin   thanks
<hugo> In grub2 does sdb translate to hd1,1?
<VCoolio> Jon-: I was just typing that, but you got it; cool
<melodie_> hugo, no
<melodie_> hd1,0
<Jon-> VCoolio: I have efficient Google-foo ;P
<melodie_> no
<seanbrystone> fu* not foo
<melodie_> hugo, hd2,0
<hugo> It is ?
<Jon-> seanbrystone I will type it my way thanks.  (You're right it's a typo)
<hugo> I thought partion indexes started at 1 in grub 2
<melodie_> hugo : disk number starts from one but partition number starts from 0 : very confusing !
<mikelifeguard> I'm looking at bugs.launchpad.net -- where do I click to submit a bug report?
<VCoolio> madjoe1: gmessage? what's wrong with osd-notify?
<seanbrystone> jon :)
<Jon-> melodie_: Seriously!? That's silly.
<madjoe1> VCoolio: never tried osd-notify..
<melodie_> Jon-, that's my opinion too, and that's what I read at french ubuntu wiki
<melodie_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hugo> melodie: Thanks i'll give it a try
<madjoe1> VCoolio: even though I think Tomboy is a nice and handy tool (with the reminder plugin)
<ZykoticK9> mikelifeguard, does your ubuntu work?  easiest way to report bugs is to use "ubuntu-bug $PACKAGE_NAME" then follow the prompts
<VCoolio> madjoe1: no need for an extra package like gmessage; just 'notify-send -i icon "title" "message" '
<Typos_King> bobbyyu:    you need/want the .iso?
<mikelifeguard> ZykoticK9: it can't contact the bug database
<mikelifeguard> ZykoticK9: "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection."
<mikelifeguard> ZykoticK9: bug clearly, there is no problem with my connection, here I am :)
<mikelifeguard> *but
<ZykoticK9> mikelifeguard, ahh yes, i've heard about that issue -- sorry don't know how to do it with only LP site.  There is a bug about that, you should add yourself to it.
<acicula> mikelifeguard: using lucid?
<mikelifeguard> acicula: karmic
<madjoe1> VCoolio: The program 'notify-send' is currently not installed. (for e notify-send IS an additional package) :)
<madjoe1> me*
<ZykoticK9> mikelifeguard, https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097 is the Lucid bug
<VCoolio> madjoe1: darn..., ok, well, didn't remember that; whatever floats your boat of course
<hugo> update-grub not finding my windows kernel under /media/Windows indicates it isn't linked correctly in 40_custom i guess ?
<bootlaces> Ciao a tutti, has anyone had any experience of setting up hybrid-ircd and hybserv?
<munsking> http://munsking.pastebin.com/0yQmNcNX  can someone tell me why this doesnt work?
<norbi> how can i enable back nautilus desktop, please tell me, this gconftool-2 /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -t bool -s true does not work, or it need x server restart/
<norbi> ?
<madjoe1> VCoolio: if I want to try notify-send and install it by sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin, when I want to remove it with sudo apt-get remove libnotify-bin - Should I be worried that some data will be left behind afterwards, just like on stupid Windows?
<ZykoticK9> norbi, try gconftool-2 --set "/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" --type bool "true"
<VCoolio> madjoe1: nope, only maybe a config folder in your home section (but not in this case)
<Jon-> madjoe1: Please less Windows bashing ;). Add --purge to an apt-get remove in order to ensure no configuration files are left behind. Besides that, it is completely removed.
<ZykoticK9> norbi, no need to restart - it should be instant
<norbi> it doesn`t work
<majorastro> any danger charging ipod touch on ubuntu
<melkor> is there /window 2
<jrib> majorastro: no...
<VCoolio> madjoe1: also you can uninstall thoroughly with "apt-get purge" and "apt-get autoclean" to remove unnecessary dependencies for apps/libs you uninstalled
<tp43> majorastro, nope
<majorastro> are you sur e
<madjoe1> Jon-: ok, thanks.. why are you so sensitive regarding Windows? :)
<majorastro> okay thanks
<jrib> majorastro: well I've had mine charging for about a year if it makes you feel better
<Jon-> madjoe1: I like Windows 7 quite a bit, I use both it an Karmic.
<tp43> majorastro, if I had one myself, I would plug it in no fear.  Do you have the reciept?
<norbi> it needed the x server restart
<majorastro> you also have ipod touch
<General_Failure> VCoolio, that works great except if you have dev libraries for things. I don't use it anymore because I kept losing my openGL stuff etc.
<majorastro> yes
<chelz> munsking: that's pretty offtopic. try asking the bash or mysql people maybe.
<madjoe1> Jon-: I pimped my Ubuntu so much that I don't want to touch my Win7 partition :)
<tp43> it is retarted to use windows once you have you have used ubuntu.  It is like white woman and black men
<munsking> chelz: and where could i find those? :)
<hugo> If update-grub doesn't find your windows kernel does that indicate that the path in 40_custom is wrong ?
<chelz> munsking: #bash #mysql
<jrib> tp43: erm, let's try to avoid those kind of comments...
<General_Failure> good luck playing your games in Wine. Windows still has a use.
<tp43> one you go black you never go back
<madjoe1> can I use apt-get purge and apt-get autoclean per cron basis?
<munsking> chelz: thank you :D
<VCoolio> General_Failure: you mean autoclean removed stuff you needed? then "apt-get install" those packages; it will say 'already installed' but put them as wanted instead of dependency
<chelz> madjoe1: those both would *only* need to be run when you're uninstalling something
<majorastro> flash is a little flaky on ubuntu
<seanbrystone> a little?
<madjoe1> chelz: thanks
<HowardtheDuck> is there a cli command that will let me open any file with whatever is associated with it in nautilus?
<jrib> HowardtheDuck: xdg-open
<majorastro> you find flash flaky also
<madjoe1> majorastro: yes it is
<tp43> I have no problem with flash
<jrib> HowardtheDuck: or gvfs-open, check the differences
<VCoolio> HowardtheDuck: gnome-open rather; for xdg-open use (g)alternives to configure associations
<madjoe1> tp43: do you use amd64 version of Flash? if anybody does, try to play poker on Facebook... no way! :)
<askasa> hi
<jrib> HowardtheDuck: I *think* xdg-open may just try to use the right command (some command if you are using kde and gvfs-open if you are using gnome)
<majorastro> why is there a smooth working flash on ubuntu
<majorastro> not
<tp43> madagu_, hmm, can't argue that one, I watch videos fine though
<HowardtheDuck> i tried gnome-open i dont have that
<jrib> HowardtheDuck: yep, so moral of the story: use xdg-open because it should do "the right thing"
<HowardtheDuck> and sudo apt-get install didn't work for it
<majorastro> to you have nivdia gpu
<majorastro> do
<majorastro> does it work better with nvidia gpu
<hexdump2> I've been thinking about trying Moho instead of flash I've heard good things abourt it.
<HowardtheDuck> majorastro:  me?  yeah i have an nvidia card
<VCoolio> HowardtheDuck: you need to 'gnome-open something', not use it as standalone; it's default on ubuntu, you should have it
<meatbun> somethign is wrong with my gaphics. after upgrade gui lags
<HowardtheDuck> i tried that...let me do again maybe i screwed up
<HowardtheDuck> i'm stupid, yeah, i sure do
<HowardtheDuck> heh
<majorastro> I am asking about flash does it rub better with nvidia vd intel gpu
<majorastro> dam spelling
<chelz> majorastro: currently gfx cards have no bearing on flash player performance
<hexdump2> yer asking does flash "run" better?
<chelz> assuming it's a modern gfx card, vendor shouldn't matter
<majorastro> ok so I should not bother putting my nividia card in the pc
<hexdump2> flash was running just fine on my crap computer 10 years ago
<VCoolio> hexdump2: did you monitor cpu usage with that? ...
<majorastro> I to had good flash with older pc
<hexdump2> or 8 years ago
<chelz> majorastro: if you do it won't make flash perform better
<hugo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8960635#post8960635
<majorastro> ok
<hugo> Assistance needed
<antivirtel_> hello all
<hexdump2> VCoolio:  nope I just know it was running just fine
<SemiBz> hugo: ??
<hugo>  ?
<antivirtel_> can I ask, that how can i look for an "avi" file's codec, to setup it, and play it good ?
<z3ro3x> When trying to create new accounts in Empathy it doesn't show all the chat protocols I know for a fact it supports.  Any ideas why they aren't showing up?
<jrib> antivirtel_: double click on it
<SemiBz> hugo: Assistance .. for what ?
<antivirtel_> jrib
<hugo> GRUB, check the link
<antivirtel_> but it writes error
<jrib> antivirtel_: what error?
<hugo> Tried pretty much everything
<hexdump2> anyway I gotta get back to work be back later
<antivirtel_> jrib 1 moment, i translate it to english
<Oli_> I can't get my virtualised ubuntu to run higher than 800x600, and I've just installed guest additions...
<SemiBz> hugo: patience .. :)
<chelz> hugo: you might add your current grub.cfg to that post
<infecto> Oli_: whats your graphic card?
<quizme> is /etc/hostname supposed to be the name of the machine (e.g. ralph) or the domain? (e.g. mysite.com) ?
<ZykoticK9> Oli_, you might want to ask in #vbox
<infecto> a man :) virtualised. sry.
<ZykoticK9> infecto, Oli_ is using Mac as Host OS
<hugo> chelz: I'll do that right now
<infecto> how you virtualise it? :)
<antivirtel_> jrib: it can't expect the stream's type
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> ok, so i cant help You :)
<infecto> ZykoticK9: you rox :)
<antivirtel_> it is only a simple .avi file
<Oli_> ATI Radeon X1600M
<jrib> antivirtel_: right click on the file -> properties  will have a tab with codec information
<VCoolio> quizme: machine; but if you want to change it use 'about me' in the menus
<Jon-> Is there a way to automatically set your friendly name (the display name basically) for a Pidgin MSN account? I have installed Pidgin 2.6.6 and it is still setting it to my first name with Ubuntu (Jonathan) instead of the name I specify when I log in.
<hexdump2> VCoolio:  my buddy created this site like 9 years ago or something and it was running pretty good http://www.gosupercar.com/
<chelz> quizme: it can be either. usually it's left as the machine name but if one is setting up a FQDN they change it in there.
<shrewdlepop> Добрый вечер всем (good evening all)
<antivirtel_> jrib: video/x-msvideo
<majorastro> what is ibus
<DcMeese> shrewdlepop: What language?
<jrib> antivirtel_: you can try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that's enough
<isidro1> tengo un chip intelgraphics y no puedo poner la resulcion 1600x1200, me pueden ayudar
<hexdump2> well I better leave now before I get sucked into here.
<ZykoticK9> !es > isidro1
<ubottu> isidro1, please see my private message
<antivirtel_> jrib: thx, 1 moment
<majorastro> what is ibus prefernces
<shrewdlepop> DcMeese: was trying russian, but it didnt work
<hugo> Added
<antivirtel_> jrib 30 new updates :D:D
<antivirtel_> it will take some minutes with my slow connection
<SemiBz> shrewdlepop: seems just fine from here.
#ubuntu 2010-03-14
<VCoolio> shrewdlepop: I saw your russian, depends on client / terminal you use
<DcMeese> shrewdlepop: It worked for me
<red> aye anyone know the correct syntax to mount a samba share with write permissions?
<Jon-> Is there a way to automatically set your friendly name (the display name basically) for a Pidgin MSN account? I have installed Pidgin 2.6.6 and it is still setting it to my first name with Ubuntu (Jonathan) instead of the name I specify when I log in.
<isidro1> i have a intelgraphics and i can't get 1600x1200 resolution, how i can do that?
<shrewdlepop> SemiBz: me të vërtetë? mund të shihni karaktere russian? (ky është Shqipe) (SemiBz: really? could you see russian chars? (this is albanian))
<hexdump2> Никто не может претендовать на язык мастер в этот день и возраста. Интернет сделал в этом уверен.
<VCoolio> red: you can't mount with write permissions I think, it needs to be shared with write permissions
<red> VCoolio: it's shared with write permissions. I can access it from nautilus and write there without probllems
<infecto> hexdump2: yes, no one.
<SemiBz> shrewdlepop: yes, even albanian looks ok ( tough I'm not sure whether it's right or not ).
<red> just if i want to actually mount it as a folder it wont let me  write
<Ardethian> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kylezoa> Jon-: have you gone into the account settings in pidgin?
<SemiBz> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<shrewdlepop> SemiBz：中国怎么样？ (SemiBz: how about chinese? )
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> so linux is`t operating systeam? :)
<Jon-> kylezoa: I did Accounts > *to MSN account* > Set my local alias, as it is called. It works, displays fine, friends see it. Close Pidgin, open some other time, this name is again set back to "Jonathan"
<infecto> ubuntu is but linux is not? :)
<shakir> how to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10
<hexdump2> 中國聽起來不錯！
<infecto> hexdump2: yes.
<SemiBz> shrewdlepop: works like a charm, just .. didn't understand a word from it :)
<Jon-> kylezoa: It remembers my picture fine, the name just changes.
<acicula> hexdump2: err korean or chinese
<hexdump2> lol yeah
<acicula> im guessing chinese
<acicula> did i win
<kylezoa> Jon-: must be some global setting perhaps, I don't have access to pidgin at the moment
<Jon-> hexdump2: Looks like Chineese.
<Jon-> kylezoa: Where are most config files stored?
<duffydack> infecto, it is, and you arent meant to see an operating system..
<hexdump2> yeah freakin' everybody pretends to be a super genius with google translator.
<kylezoa> Jon-: ~/.purple if I remember correctly
<infecto> it`s not. its korean! :)
<shakir> how to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10
<hexdump2> It is helpful for people that don't speak english in mainly english speaking channels though.
<chelz> infecto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy
<norbi> can i somehow use .emerald with compiz?
<hexdump2> yeah I speak 60 languages errmm
 * hexdump2 pumps his chest
<Jon-> kylezoa: Thanks. Account alias is set to proper name.. now how do I do a monitor of that file  some use of tail right?
<shrewdlepop> hexdump2：只是玩弄 (hexdump2: just playing around)
<soreau> norbi: Yes but it will only change your window borders theme
<Jon-> kylezoa: I want to see the changes of that file in real time
<shrewdlepop> /零件 (/part)
<infecto> chelz: and, whats Your opinion? :)
<kylezoa> Jon-: Yea, tail should work. If not, you may have to open pidgin up in the terminal and tail it.
 * SemiBz leaves the computer ..
<infecto> hexdump2: you dont. But i`m.
<soreau> norbi: You can install emerald from the ubuntu repos and start it with 'emerald --replace' though it will only work while compiz is running (since emerald is a decorator for compiz)
<shakir> anybody ????
<Jon-> kylezoa: How do I make tail display over time? I am trying to monitor the .xml file in real time so to speak
<hexdump2> infecto:  what?
<norbi> ahhh
<norbi> soreau: thanks i will try now
<antivirtel_> jrib same error, may i restart the session ?
<blakkheim> Jon-: tail -f
<hugo> Is there an equivelant to windows IME in linux ?
<infecto> hexdump2: 5 lines and You gone? :)
<hexdump2> infecto:  whoa whoa what now?
<shakir> how to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10
<infecto> hexdump2: you die! :)
<blakkheim> shakir: you can't
<bulettin> what's going on with Ubuntu One service?!
<shakir> why ?
<blakkheim> shakir: you have to do it in order, or upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<hexdump2> infecto:  okie not sure what you mean but okie.
<hugo> shakir:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<mikelifeguard> How can I check if apache is sending gzipped pages?
<shakir> butt 10.04 is alva version
<SemiBz> does anybody know how to search eBay for items which can be shipped WORLDWIDE ONLY ?
<lojack> shakir: I'm trying to do the same thing ... upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04.
<hugo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<mikelifeguard> SemiBz: ask on ##ebay :)
<hexdump2> infecto:  what does 5 lines and you gone mean?
<hugo> I think that link is quite relevant
<SemiBz> mikelifeguard: didn't knew there's one for eBay, too - thanks :)
<shakir> did you upgrade
<shakir> ?
<Jon-> kylezoa: How do I monitor the whole contents of the file in real time?
<infecto> hexdump2: nothing, sorry for disturb.
<Jon-> kylezoa: Tail -f is more for seeing additions to logs and stuff
<hugo> O soz
<SemiBz> mikelifeguard: it's empty ..
<hugo> Wrong link
<mikelifeguard> SemiBz: I was kidding, there isn't one >_> But that doesn't mean this is the right channel for your question
<nonameNN> i cant see "extract here" on dolphin... am i missing any package?
<hexdump2> infecto:  no big deal just was trying to figure out what you meant.
<jjonathas> hola
<kylezoa> Jon-: I'm afraid that's out of my scope, my linux box is unavailable right now.
<lojack> Can I simply edit my sources.list file and change the paths from Intrepid to Jaunty links?
<acicula> lojack: no
<hexdump2> alright I gotta go though must get back to work.  I always start chattin in here and I get stuck.
<SemiBz> mikelifeguard: there's no right channel for this question so why not just ask it ? :)
<hugo> I Think you have to first upgrade to 9.04 and then to 9.10
<mikelifeguard> lojack: no.
<chelz> lojack: yes and that's a great way to royally hose a system
<Jon-> kylezoa: How do I monitor the whole contents of the file in real time?
<Jon-> kylezoa: oops
<infecto> hexdump2: :) and i wass trying the same thing ;)
<kylezoa> Jon-: I'll have a look if I can find it though.
<lojack> chelz: That's why I asked.
<Jon-> How do I monitor the whole contents of the file in real time? It's a smaller text file.
<acicula> Jon-: inotify?
<hugo> shakir and loljack try this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erpo> Jon-: watch cat /path/to/file.txt?
<hexdump2> ok seriously I'm leaving now.  ttyl infecto
<lojack> So I'm stuck, since the package manager doesn't give me the option to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04.  "No new release available"
<hexdump2> and everyone else
<chelz> lojack: through apt-pinning magic you can install specific packages from repositories like that, but for upgrading either using the update manager or doing the dist-upgrade thing is recommended
<erpo> lojack: Every time I've upgraded it has resulted in problems. I would recommend installing from scratch.
<shakir> thank you
<lojack> erpo: That's seems rather counterproductive.
<hugo> Installing from scratch is easier
<chelz> lojack: Software Sources -> Updates (tab) -> Release upgrade -> select "Normal releases"
<chelz> lojack: Software Sources is in System -> Administration
<SansCog> Anyone have knowledge with Audigy 2zs sound cards?  Having issues getting my front panel headphones to work with 9.10.  Pretty sure they worked when I had 8.04.
<chelz> lojack: make sure to *fully* backup before doing the upgrade
<hugo> Anyone with lots of experience in GRUB 2 here ?
<chelz> lojack: also check the wiki for known issues when upgrading
<soreau> ! grub2 | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chelz> hugo: are you sure the syntax of you 40_CUSTOM is correct?
<erpo> lojack: Nevertheless, upgrading does not work properly in my experience.
<hugo> That's the thing i am insecure about
<lojack> chelz: Yup, read through the release notes online already.  Thanks.
<chelz> lojack: alright. gj.
<hugo> All my speccs and settings are posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428896. I just need someone to verify them
<lojack> chelz: Thank you so much.  Software Sources --> Updates was my problem.
<mikelifeguard> How can I tell if apache is sending pages gzipped?
<olmari> Hello, pretty major issue with dualscreen + compiz + lucid
<hugo> Note how ever that i have tried hd1,0; hd2,0 ; hd1,1 ; hd2,1.
<Jon-> Is there a way to automatically set your friendly name (the display name basically) for a Pidgin MSN account? I have installed Pidgin 2.6.6 and it is still setting it to my first name with Ubuntu (Jonathan) instead of the name I specify when I log in. The alias does not appear to change in ~/.purple/accounts.xml, yet it does indeed change when I sign in to "Jonathan" (my Ubuntu first name)
<olmari> Screenshot: http://koti.mbnet.fi/jaarli/kuvat/dualscreen.png
<soreau> ! lucid | olmari
<ubottu> olmari: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<SansCog> No one with experience with Audigy 2zs sound cards?
<don> hello?
<coz_> SansCog,  i have no experience no...with echoaudio layla24  yes
<Guest42591> can someone here help me?
<VCoolio> !ask | Guest42591
<ubottu> Guest42591: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chelz> !ask | SansCog
<ubottu> SansCog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bulettin> мб русские есть?)
<VCoolio> !ru | bulettin
<ubottu> bulettin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<meatbun> hello video playback is slow on youtube.
<Guest42591> ubuntu is not reconiseing my external heard drive I'm new to ubuntu and linux so how do i fix this?
<meatbun> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<meatbun> lspci | grep VGA
<meatbun> how to fix?
<hugo> Search synaptic for NTFS config
<coz_> meatbun,  I dont know much about ati stuff... which driver are you using?
<chelz> hugo: What's the output of sudo os-prober?
<hugo> There is a tool called NTFS Configuration tool
<meatbun> coz_, i have no idea
<hugo> cehls: Nothing
<hugo> chels: Nothing*
<Guest42591> what do I do with ntfs config? as I think I already got it
<coz_> meatbun,  ok that would be the first order of business and I am not sure how to tell with ati cards  so one place to go would be #radeon  and check with them there
<chelz> hugo: you can type the first few letters of an irc nick then hit tab to get a similar tabcompletion like in a terminal
<coz_> meatbun,  did this just start working when you installed ubuntu?
<coz_> meatbun,  I mean the card
<rfa_> Guest42591 it is ntfs disk?
<meatbun> coz_, yah, was fine on 8.x , just installed 9.10
<hugo> chelz: Didn't know that, thx
<coz_> meatbun,  ok its prbabl
<Guest42591> I believe so i was using it with windows before the switch
<coz_> meatbun,  its probably the open source driver but i would still go to #radeon for this one :)
<meatbun> coz_, ok
<hugo> Guest42591: Have you tried fdisk -l then mounting it using mount ?
<SansCog> How do I get my Audigy 2zs front panel headphone jack working with 9.10?
<rfa_> Guest42591 if it switched run >>>sudo fdisk -l<<<
<Guest42591> I don't know how I did type that into term but dont understand it...im still learning
<Skjebne> Hodiho
<chelz> SansCog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194203
<Skjebne> dudes
<juli4n> how can i add the shoutcast script to amarok 2.2?
<hugo> Guest42591: You type sudo fdisk -l , then locate the disk(You should be able to guess by size). To the left on each row it says something like /dev/xxx. Type sudo mount /dev/xxx/ /media/desiredName
<SansCog> Chelz, I actually posted to that thread and never got a response, which is why I'm here!  :)
<Guest42591> ok i'll give that a try real quick brb
<JinkhinJ> i have a linksys wireless on usb. having trouble figuring out how to get the driver loaded into my new install of ubuntu
<meatbun> which codec whould i install for 9.10 for youtube?
<meatbun> should*
<chelz> hugo: do you have osprober installed?
<meatbun> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hugo> chelz: Installed ?
<chelz> hugo: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<coz_> meatbun,  flash
<chelz> hugo: when you ran "sudo os-prober" did you get no output or a message you didn't have it?
<coz_> meatbun,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest42591> it just said mount point /media/name i gave it does not exist
<hugo> chelz: I do have it installed and i got no output what so ever
<hugo> chelz: I thought os-prober was a component of GRUB though
<Exaltia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<soreau> JinkhinJ: What makes you think the driver is not loaded for it?
<coz_> hugo,  it should be   and you can bring that up with sudo update-grub  to have it probe
<Exaltia> hi there
<VCoolio> Guest42591: "sudo mkdir /media/name" first, then try again
<Guest42591> ok brb
<hugo> Guest42591: Yea soz i forgot that
<robot682> Hello, I have tried to abandon windows a few times now and keep getting hung up on the lack of a good alternative to Outlook that offers the functionality that I need.  My school has ditched their local exchange server and uses an email that can be accessed through windows live mail(Outlook Web Access) or Outlook Connector via Outlook 2007l.  I was wondering if anyone knew a way to connect to this and retain the use of calendar as well as email.
<antivirtel_> hey everyone! how can i get w32codedc ??
<meatbun> coz_, ok. installing..
<Exaltia> i'm searching to launch another Xorg server on a second graphic card, does someone know how to do since i don't have any example config on my system?
<coz_> meatbun,  cool
<antivirtel_> w32codecs*
<hugo> coz_: Yea i know, but the output from update-grub does not list my windows 7 loader..
<Jon-> I am trying to completely remove Pidgin that I have installed by compiling from source, but sudo apt-get autoremove pidgin reports nothing installed, while "pidgin" runs from terminal. Help!
<coz_> hugo,  did you install ubuntu after installing windows 7?
<hugo> Yes
<coz_> hugo,  mm let me check something hold on
<hugo> coz_: Okay
<Guest42591> special device /dev/sb1 does not exist
<chelz> hugo: are you able to mount your w7 drive and access its files normally from ubuntu?
<VCoolio> Guest42591: sdb1 not sb1
<hugo> chelz: Yes
<hugo> chelz: It's mounted right now
<Guest42591> oh
<meatbun> where's /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<meatbun> it's gone
<hugo> chelz: I recall seing something from legac. In menu.lst you could specify the kernel locaition, can you do this in grub2 aswell ?
<hugo> meatbun: What do you mean gone ?
<Jon-> I am trying to completely remove Pidgin that I have installed by compiling from source, but sudo apt-get autoremove pidgin reports nothing installed, while "pidgin" runs from terminal. Help! (it is not listed under installed software)
<coz_> meatbun,  mm you may have to reinstall grub2
<Guest42591> ok it said I must specify the file system type where do I put that
<VCoolio> Jon-: navigate into the folder from where you installed, then "sudo make uninstall", also use 'checkinstall' when compiling, the apt-get will work afterwards
<Guest42591> so far my code looks like this sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ /media/external
<VCoolio> Guest42591: mount -t filetype
<rfa_> Jon- go to place from you installed and run it with option -uninstall
<coz_> meatbun,  if you do have to reinstall grub2  follow this how to   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<meatbun> hughhalf, i dont have it
<meatbun> this is too much pain
<chelz> hugo: please pastebin the output of:         blkid -c /dev/null
<VCoolio> Guest42591: what filetype is it? ntfs / fat / ext ?
<coz_> meatbun,  well reinstalling grub2 isnt way too difficult...you should probably print that page out first though
<rfa_> Guest42591: it is ntfs or fat32?
<Jon-> VCoolio: When and how do I use check install? make install --checkinstall  like that/
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall > Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-, please see my private message
<Guest42591> I thought it was ntfs but let me go look again
<coz_> meatbun,  the only things to remember is the when you actuall do the istall it is to grub-install /dev/sda  reboot and run from ubuntu    sudo update-grub
<hugo> chelz: /dev/sda1: UUID="7b44444b-a88b-4900-a03c-a29fd42c185f" TYPE="ext4"
<urupica> meatbun: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hugo> chelz: "/dev/sda1: UUID="7b44444b-a88b-4900-a03c-a29fd42c185f" TYPE="ext4"
<hugo> "
<chelz> hugo: dude pastebin
<Guest42591> ntfs
<VCoolio> Guest42591: if it's ntfs then 'mount -t ntfs' and the rest of the command
<chelz> !pastebin | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hugo> Soz wasn't aware
<Guest42591> but I got this error
<Guest42591> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Guest42591> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<Guest42591> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot1> Guest42591: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winterweaver> ok, while making backups to a external hard-drive, ubuntu crashed. Now the hard drive is read only, how can I fix this?
<hugo> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<VCoolio> Guest42591: I'm unsure; what entry in /dev did  fdisk -l point you to?
<mamefan> I just installed lucid on a Mac G4.  The keyboard doesn't work in X.  I can use the virtual on-screen KB to get to a console and the KB works there.  Can someone help?
<meatbun> urupica, yeah. grub.cfg is the only one that makes sense. but i dont understand the syntax
<ZykoticK9> mamefan, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions
<robot682> I have an odd problem that I have not been able to find an answer for.  My school no longer has an on-site exchange server and instead uses OWA hosted by microsoft.  This can be accessed via Outlook Connector in Office 2007 which allows me to mange my email as well as my calendar.  does anyone know of a way to do this from Ubuntu?
<hugo> blkid -c /dev/null | pastebinit
<mamefan> thx
<chelz> hugo: probably want to do that in a terminal
<hugo> chelz: What's the syntax ?
<hugo> chelz: Ah xD
<chelz> hugo: that should work i think
<ingo86> hello all
<meatbun> coz_, yup, firefox/flash slowed down my whole system. youtube very slow. but then i saved it, and play it locally, then it's fast
<Guest42591> unless I am reading it wrong the info for the disk is just after the space amount?
<meatbun> coz_, having prob, alt-tab to another window
<coz_> meatbun,  mm  ok   I dont have an answer for that
<hugo> chelz: hehe, downloading the packages
<coz_> meatbun,  are you running compiz?
<meatbun> coz_, u heard anyone in here have same prob as me?'
<meatbun> coz_, dont thnk so. how to check. it's just default 9.10 install
<ingo86> i have two disks which was part of a raid 1 array on a pc, now i have to move them without losing the array to another pc...how can i do that? I used, and would like to use again, mdadm
<coz_> meatbun,  not recently no  but  I am not here all of the time either.... also if no one here can help sometimes going to the ##linux channel can be real good
<Guest42591> it says disk /dev/sdb" 120 gb
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way of preventing specific programs from running without running on a specific kernel?
<hugo> chelz: I don't get it ?
<urupica> meatbun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hugo> chelz: Never used it before, Isn't it supose to generate a link ?
<meatbun> urupica, ok thx
<Guest42591> and under all that it says disk boot /dev/sdb1 system hpfs/ntfs
<hugo> !pastebinit
<greezmunkey> meatbun: check in System/Preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<vladi> hello everyone...does anyone know where are the thermal sensors in a laptop (by default) ... i've got 3 readings from the acpi -t ... the hottest is probably the cpu, and the other two? disk and ram?? does anyone know??
<chelz> hugo: just add it to your post on the forum
<chordogg> vladi: probably chipset and disk
<meatbun> greezmunkey, for compiz?
<VCoolio> Guest42591: maybe you need to mount the whole disk or at least the disk first; try with /dev/sdb
<meatbun> greezmunkey, i used it once on older distro. i dont htink compiz is on right now
<vladi> chordogg now i've got 4 ;))
<greezmunkey> meatbun: no, compiz is elsewhere - use the previous for default settings.
<VCoolio> Guest42591: else I don't know, it's hard from a distance without possibility to mess around with it;
<hugo> chelz: done
<Guest42591> so sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb/ /media/external?
<meatbun> greezmunkey, sorry, what u talking abotu? for what?
<Guest42591> would that be right?
<VCoolio> Guest42591: if the whole disk is ntfs, yes
<vladi> chordogg: now when the fan turned off, 1 reading says 0
<Guest42591> ok I'll give it a try
<meatbun> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<greezmunkey> meatbun:  meatbun> coz_, having prob, alt-tab to another window
<fastputty1> hello, all my email send to hotmail and other email service is falling into the junk box. I heard they got some policy about it. Anyone know how to make my domain legit> please point me to the right direction thanks
<meatbun> greezmunkey, was talking about another thing. flash plugin slow down my system, can't even change to xchat or nautlis
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way of preventing specific programs from running without running on a specific kernel? (E.g. Ubuntu Studio's programs will only run if the linux-rt kernel is running, and backtrack tools will only run if the bt kernel is running?)
<chelz> paste.ubuntu.com is tweaking out
<hugo> chelz: Yea i noticed
<greezmunkey> meatbun: ah, my bad
<chelz> hugo: os-prober really should work since it'll generate the correct config that'll then show up in grub.cfg after you run update grub; but in the meantime setting this as your 40_custom should work: http://pastebin.com/PSp43b3c
<greezmunkey> meatbun: You are talking about Fire Fox then?
<Xepera> I just "upgraded" to lucid lynx, and I want to downgrade back to Karmic Koala.  Is there any way to do this?  I cannot get to the standard console shell (ctrl+alt+f2), and X windows is crashing on boot.  I am on the Karmic LiveCD now
<perlsyntax> Does anyone kno how to get the color gcc to work on ubuntu?
<meatbun> greezmunkey, apparently flash plugin messed up firefox. i think i am usig the wrong package/codec
<hugo> chelz: That's what i figured aswell, I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<hugo> chelz: The thing however is update-grub still doesn't say anything about finding the windows kernel
<Flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone here know how I could get gfire working on pidgin? I'm using ubuntu 9.04.
<chelz> hugo: wait actually line 10 in that should be "chainloader +1"
<hugo> Yea i know i fixed it
<chelz> hugo: yeah, if os-prober doesn't see it then update-grub won't see it. this is a dirty workaround. i'm looking into os-prober known issues.
<hugo> chelz: I'll reboot and try this
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way of preventing specific programs from running without running on a specific kernel? (E.g. media editing programs will only run if the linux-rt kernel is running, and backtrack tools will only run if the bt kernel is running?)
<Guest42591> well i tryed it and its not working, thanks for helping though.
<greezmunkey> meatbun: Can you back out the change?
<chelz> GodfatherofEire: prevent from running automatically or being allowed to execute at all?
<GodfatherofEire> chelz, being allowed to execute at all
<kocmodpom> back again and still unable to install xoopic
<kocmodpom> the first thing to do in the readme.install is to use ./configure which does not work (it did work to install xgrafix)
<jrib> kocmodpom: I remember reading that's not the first thing
<chelz> GodfatherofEire: your best bet would probably be to replace every reference to the actual binaries in shortcuts or methods you use to execute them with sh scripts that don't run if the correct kernel isn't in use
<kocmodpom> jrib: already installed xgrafix
<jrib> kocmodpom: you linked me to xoopic earlier
<kocmodpom> jrib: correct, step one and two of installing xoopic is download and installation of xgrafix
<GodfatherofEire1> chelz, sorry, got disconnected. So is there a way to prevent that?
<kocmodpom> jrib: step 3 says "Run ./configure"
<vladi> does any one know where are the thermal sensors positioned in a HP laptop???
<jrib> kocmodpom: read the whole document...  (in the end you are probably missing some library, but that is not what README.INTALL says in xoopic-20091028.tar.gz)
<Typos_King> vladi:    check laptop manual :)
<vladi> i did
<vladi> no info bout thet
<chelz> GodfatherofEire: your best bet would probably be to replace every reference to the actual binaries in shortcuts or methods you use to execute them with sh scripts that don't run if the correct kernel isn't in use
<vladi> that...
<sweetandy> My mouse graphic disappeared. The mouse still works, but I have to guess where it is. Any ideas? Rebooting and logging out/in doesn't work.
<vladi> that's why i'm here ;))
<GodfatherofEire1> chelz, well, i think I'll just be careful not to execute them then
<ZykoticK9> sweetandy, is this in a VBox VM?
<vladi> Typos_King: do you know the default positioning of these?
<vladi> in a laptop
<sweetandy> ZykoticK9: No, this is my normal GNOME destop.
<sweetandy> desktop*
<kocmodpom> jrib: README.INSTALL from that version of xoopic you listed is exactly what I am reading from
<sweetandy> I managed to enable pressing <control> to show where the mouse is, and that helps.
<ZykoticK9> sweetandy, ok - no idea about that.  Good luck.
<sweetandy> Ha, thanks
<jrib> kocmodpom: so where does it say to run ./configure?
<greezmunkey> lo
<chelz> !hi | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hugo> chelz: Didn't work either, I am begining to suspect that my windows mbr is damaged
<chelz> hugo: try setting your bios to boot to that drive. if it doesn't boot then, then you need to run w/e the windows install disc has for recovery.
<Typos_King> vladi:  not sure there is one, each manufacturer implements theirs I'd think
<Typos_King> vladi:  so  you have to resort to their user manual or service manuals
<MajorAstro> ok
<hugo> chelz: Sounds reasonable enough
<vladi> Typos_King: i told you i already did, and there is no info about these sensors... that's why i'm here ;)
<Prestidigitonium> wth man!!
<Typos_King> heeh
<Prestidigitonium> im beginning to dislike linux
<jrib> Prestidigitonium: do you have a support question?  If so, just ask it on a single line please
<vladi> Prestidigitonium ;)) if you dislike linux you dislike yourself
<chuckadmin> in fstab, how would I type out this information please? : to mount my hda1; /dev/sda1       /storage        ext3,311Linux UUID="2e3cb8a9-221b-4a86-b7b2-cc9be8f19ff9" TYPE="ext3"
<hugo> chelz: Haha lovely seems like grub is installed there as well,
<jrib> !fstab > chuckadmin
<ubottu> chuckadmin, please see my private message
<Prestidigitonium> jrib: im not sure. i got an init kernel panic
<hugo> chelz: Do you know if you can repair your windows mbr from linux ?
<kocmodpom> jrib: in step 3 I am trying to copy it but pastebin is horribly unresponsive but my router is dying
<kocmodpom> Prestidigionium: I hear you
<Prestidigitonium> now i have to reinstall
<chuckadmin> Thanks, I'll read those and see if I can answer the question
<jrib> kocmodpom: I was just reading the top of the file
<Typos_King> vladi:     check your motherboard manual, if any provided by the maker of it.. seems they're built-in the mb... so
<Jon-> Nothing like a one hour ubuntu problem fix to remind me how I hate open-source sometimes..
<jrib> kocmodpom: since the top ends with "the rest of this file is pretty old..."
<chelz> hugo: ah so that must be the issue
<hugo> Yea but I still think it's funny , because when starting it from GRUB it says bootmgr missing. Shouldn't it just restart grub at that point ?
<chelz> hugo: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20864-mbr-restore-windows-7-master-boot-record.html
<airtonix> Jon-, :0 only takes me five minutes of closed source ...
<hugo> chelz: Thanks
<Prestidigitonium> it takes a very long time to install the base system and packages to an sd card. and even then ill need to configure my network and install the gnome desktop.
<jrib> kocmodpom: anyway, if you are missing some library, you need to install the corresponding -dev package for the library.  Also, the age of the software may be an issue.  Libraries may have changed since it was released
<Prestidigitonium> anyone know what an init error and kernel panic means?
<sambagirl> how do you run a .bin file?
<jrib> sambagirl: what is the .bin for?
<sambagirl> i wanted to insall zenoss
<elmakaru_22> hi
<sambagirl> install
<ZykoticK9> Prestidigitonium, kernel panic is the equivalent of a "blue screen of death" in another OS
<sambagirl> network nmonitoing system
<sambagirl> zykotick9 or the amiga memory guru
<Prestidigitonium> lol i know what a kernel panic is.
<Prestidigitonium> but init is confusing me
<Random832> "init error" do you mean "could not find /sbin/init"?
<elmakaru_22> somebody can help me with avant window manager?
<jrib> sambagirl: make it executable (chmod +x /path/to/file) and then execute it by typing the path to it (usually ./file.bin).  The .bin can do anything, execute it at your own risk
<Random832> it generally means your root filesystem isn't really your root filesystem
<elmakaru_22> i can not start the manager
<chelz> sambagirl: chmod a+x file.bin && ./file.bin
<airtonix> sambagirl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zenoss
<chuckadmin> ok, fstab web page explains things with examples enough for me to get it, THANKS :) bye
<chelz> sambagirl: whatversion of ubuntu?
<Random832> the kernel tries to execute a process /sbin/init when it first boots up - init then takes care of the rest of the bootup process
<Prestidigitonium> Random832: thats really weird, but im reinstalling for the 4th time
<Prestidigitonium> lol
<scott__> elmakaru i could try and help you
<sambagirl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Guru_meditation.gif
<sambagirl> there it is
<elmakaru_22> ok
<Random832> now, your error means it couldn't find it for whatever reason
<airtonix> !lol | Prestidigitonium
<elmakaru_22> thanks
<ubottu> Prestidigitonium: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sambagirl> how do you run a .bin file?
<scott__> what is your problem?
<jrib> sambagirl: I just told you
<airtonix> sambagirl, why? also : you just linked a gif file not a bin file.
<sambagirl> Fsorry i missed it
<airtonix> sambagirl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zenoss
<jrib> sambagirl: scroll up
<sambagirl> nono that had to do with the panic and bsod hting
<sambagirl> thing
<airtonix> !who | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sambagirl> i just wanted to point out the meditation guru for amiga
<Prestidigitonium> Random832: anyway, that error means i need to reinstall, right?
<sambagirl> version is hardy
<airtonix> sambagirl, bit old dont you think ?
<scott__> ok elmark let's see... how did you install avw?
<sambagirl> thanks chelz
<sambagirl> i keep forgetting about the permissions
<hyprdryv> doesanyone know if theres a way I could use a sidekick as a remote terminal or display over bluetooth?
<pepper_haze> Does anyone here know how to exit x-server?
<jrib> pepper_haze: why?
<pepper_haze> I am trying to install a graphics card, and it keeps telling me that I am running x-server when I try to install the video driver
<sambagirl> airtonix i am doing alot of things here. many top secret important things here.
<jrib> !nvidia | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Random832> Prestidigitonium, probably - there are ways to deal with it, but they're all harder than reinstalling, particularly in the livecd era where you can get a chance to back up your data before installing
<airtonix> sambagirl, one of which is using enter instead of spacebar?
<Prestidigitonium> also, what usualy causes that error (so i can try to avoid it) during setup. im sure i used the same params
<chelz> sambagirl: it is generally a good idea to use packages from the repositories when possible
<sambagirl> ohh i am on irc via pidgin via vnc on a hardy system and not locally.
<airtonix> sambagirl, by the way can't be that top secret if you're on a public irc channel :)
<sambagirl> this is the public system those are .... well that is a secret.
<Prestidigitonium> everything except using ext2 insead of ext4
<kocmodpom> jrib: my connection crapped out, I missed everything
<kocmodpom> jrib: how can I "properly install" hdf5 ??
<Prestidigitonium> would using the ext2 fs cause that issue?
<bouma> could someone help me set my cpu frequency at max, the gnome applet wont work, and its stuck at the slower speed of my laptop, this happens if i leave it alone for a little, say while its playing music, it gets stuck low and the only way to fix it is to reboot!
<bouma> is quite frustrating cause ive got a file search thats been running for ages and its slowed to a crawl, i would rather not reboot and restart it all
<ironfoot495> hello I have a problem with my server I have recently install grub 2 and for a short time I regained control  but now a gain I have to replace root with uuid but now it does'nt work????
<ironfoot495> I have a lot of files I really dont want to loose is there a way to fix the ubuntu 9.04 server
<ironfoot495> ?
<kocmodpom> can anyone name an alternative for pastebin.org?
<kocmodpom> How can I "properly install" hdf5 ??
<bouma> for some reason cpufreq-info says the current policy is between 800mhz and 1.6mhz but its a 2.6mhz proc, how can i change the "current" policy and why does it get set to 800-1.6ghz
<chelz> kocmodpom: pastebin.com
<seanbrystone> ironfoot495, have you tried RIP Linux to save your files? I think it has testdisk, photorec *does  lot more than photos*, and tons of other rescue stuff
<chelz> ironfoot495: what specifically is the problem? are you able to boot to ubuntu? or at least get to a shell on it?
<kocmodpom> finally here are the errors: http://www.pastebin.org/112114 how can I properly install HDF5 ??
<chelz> kocmodpom: sudo apt-get install r-cran-hdf5
<chelz> kocmodpom: wait no
<kocmodpom> chelz: ok
<chelz> kocmodpom: what are you trying to install?
<kocmodpom> chelz: I need HDF5 for xoopic
<seanbrystone> pastebin.org? thats blasphemy! http://paste.ubuntu.com is the way to go :)
<ironfoot495> well I install grub 2 and I had to edit and replace root with uuid this took me to a screen that rebooted the machine but now
<ironfoot495> I just get quota //quota.user wasprobably truncated cannot Quota setting????
<kocmodpom> chelz: it comes from ptsg.eecs.berkeley.edu/pub/codes/xoopic/
<ironfoot495> ?
<chelz> kocmodpom: are you more likely to use LAM, MPICH, OpenMPI, or serial devices?
<researcher1> I have upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS- the Lucid Lynx, but now want to downgrade to 9.10 again. What should I do?
<Maletor> Crud. I just got HTTP error 418. Can someone help me out with this?
<chelz> !lucid | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chelz> researcher1: #ubuntu+1
<ironfoot495> seanbrystone: I have over 2000 songs that I just don't wat to loose. I still have over 247 gig left???
<chelz> Maletor: elaborate
<Maletor> HTTP error 418 chelz
<kocmodpom> chelz I have no idea what any of that means
<ironfoot495> should I try this rip linux???
<kocmodpom> I apparently also need to install cxx
<ironfoot495> brb
<duncanidaho1> suddenly I cannot see any text created in gimp.  I cannot paint a white canvas with another color on a new layer or otherwise...any ideas?
<chelz> kocmodpom: sudo apt-get install libhdf5-lam-dev
<chelz> kocmodpom: i found that through this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=HDF5.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<researcher1> chelz: How do I run this comand !lucid |?
<chelz> researcher1: you need to join the channel #ubuntu+1
<chelz> researcher1: support for lucid is in there
<duncanidaho1> no, the layers are not hidden
<duncanidaho1> or buried under another layer
<Typos_King> duncanidaho1:    make sure your 'active layer' is visible, has the 'eye' icon showing
<researcher1> oh.thanks
<chelz> duncanidaho1: have you tried exiting and reopening the gimp?
<Typos_King> duncanidaho1:    also make sure other layers aren't overlayin it hehe
<kocmodpom> thanks chelz ! any thoughts on how to install CXX, g++ has compiler issues with xoopic it seems
<duncanidaho1> yes I've restarted
<chelz> kocmodpom: use pastebin.com and paste the issues. not .org
<Jon-> I have no sound in ubuntu. I have had no issues in the past but I might have changed some settings in System -> Sounds. Help?
<kocmodpom> chelz: will do
<bigtom21485> anyone tried ubuntu on an hp tablet pc?
<Jon-> (System prefs sounds0
<TinBasher> Got a problem running VLC on Karmic
<Firefishe> Hey
<chelz> kocmodpom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298080
<quant> hello
<sambagirl> can you set a unique desktop background for each of your workspaces? say you have 4 can you have 4 different desktop images?
<Firefishe> I'm experiencing a strange matter with grub:  Everytime I do a kernel upgrade, the kernel gets installed, but menu.lst is never updated with the new kernel entry after the new update/install process.  I always end up editing menu.lst manually.  This works, but is rather vexing, considering that it should do it automatically.
<TinBasher> I've posted the output on pastebin
<bigtom21485> if i format my harddrive on a laptop that has amd powernow when i install ubuntu does it run full clock freq. and voltage all the time?
<Typos_King> Firefishe:     sudo update-grub;
<bigtom21485> or intel speedstep
<kocmodpom> chelz, Dude! your google sKilLz are iNsAnE!
<owner> hi
<quant> put frequency display panel applet and you'll see
<bigtom21485> im excited because i hate windows vista
<quant> e.g. my athlon doesn't run full frequency all the time
<bigtom21485> im going dual boot until i prove ubuntu can do everything i want to on this particular hardware
<bigtom21485> i have ubuntu only on a desktop and its glorious
<bigtom21485> yeah
<sambagirl> on the laptop is where it sxhines
<bigtom21485> quant: i dont want mine to slow down
<sambagirl> even puppy linux does
<sambagirl> can you set a unique desktop background for each of your workspaces? say you have 4 can you have 4 different desktop images?
<Random832> so i installed ubuntu netbook remix because i couldn't get the ubuntu livecd to boot from usb
<quant> think you can set it up using the same applet so that it runs full speed all the time
<melodie_> gn
<Random832> how do i switch to ubuntu desktop? i keep my laptop docked a lot and having everything maximised is a bit much
<Random832> and it's 1024x768 12" screen
<bigtom21485> quant: if i want more battery pwoer ill get another battery...because its slowing down when i need it to run full speed because powernow isnt as smart as it should be and if i tell it to run full speed all the time through windows pwoer management it doesnt listen
<Random832> brb checking the hard way whether it's safe to undock this without powering off
<bigtom21485> i hope it doesnt do that in linux
<ZykoticK9> sambagirl, do you have working compiz?  Would you be will not to have ANY icons/interaction with your desktop?
<sambagirl> random832 if it is a thinkpad y0ou can
<sambagirl> ahh nevermind zykotick9 i get your drift ;)
<Random832> it's some hp - well, it worked
<dlynes> Anyone have any experience doing ubuntu preseeding?
<Random832> so how do i switch from netbook remix to ubuntu desktop?
<GodfatherofEire1> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<kocmodpom> is there a preferred directory that I should have been installing all of this stuff to? (xoopic, xgrafix, etc)
<GodfatherofEire1> Crap, whats the command to determine what kernel you have installed?
<Random832> GodfatherofEire1, uname -a
<dlynes> GodfatherofEire1, uname -a
<GodfatherofEire1> Thanks
<Random832> i should write a community help file on how to get lilo working if grub doesn't work
<Semitones> Does anybody know whether or not the WUSB54G works "out of the box?" in Karmic? I'm trying to update the wiki
<Random832> do tthhey let just anyone write those?
<dlynes> GodfatherofEire1, and if you're not good at remember switches, check cat /proc/version
<Semitones> Random832, you need to sign up for a launchpad account, but then you can.
<usser> Semitones, yes it does
<GodfatherofEire1> dlnyes, I just needed to know what the install kernel for 9.10 was
<usser> Semitones, as simple as plugging it in
<Random832> ok
<Semitones> usser, excellent, thank you!
<Semitones> usser, do you know if it is version 1 or 4? (it should say on the bottom of the adapter)
<usser> Semitones, i tested ver 4
<Sinani201> If I'm building a high-end Ubuntu machine, which motherboard is better, AMD or Intel?
<Semitones> usser, hmm, ok. I think ver 1 should work out of the box with the p54 driver, but i'm not sure if it actually does
<Sinani201> I meant processor...
<Random832> Sinani201, religion is off-topic in this channel ;)
<unop> Sinani201, that's largely irrelevant - what matters is that the processor is fast enough to support what you are doing.
<Random832> what do you mean by 'high-end' anyway?
<blakkheim> Sinani201: high end = intel, no question
<Sinani201> blakkheim: Why do you say that? Does Intel have certain advantages with a high-end machine?
<blakkheim> Sinani201: yes, but this would better suit the ##hardware channel
<Sinani201> blakkheim: I tried joining #hardware, but it said that I needed an invitation to join.
<blakkheim> Sinani201: you might want to reread what i said
<bruno123> hey all, is amarok 1.4 better than the 2.x series???
<Sinani201> blakkheim: I quit this channel when I tried to join the hardware one. I can't go back to see what you said. What was it again?
<neil_d> hi I am trying to enable apache2 to use an index.php file... I can't find a mod_php file what do I do?  any package I am meant to have installed?
<Sinani201> I believe you told me to go to #hardware
<bruno123> hey all, is amarok 1.4 better than the 2.x series???
<blakkheim> Sinani201: well you'd be wrong
<csgeek> I did an upgrade from karmic to the current dev release of lucid.  When I boot I get a error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found.  sda + sdb are raided,encrypted drive, sdc is the OS drive.. no raid..only has sdc1 is / and swap no other partitions
<Flannel> csgeek: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks.
<chelz> csgeek: support for lucid is in #ubuntu+1
<karan> hey
<karan> i need some help
<drdr> anyone know why rubygems isnt up to date
<csgeek> okay.
<csgeek> ty
<blakkheim> drdr: ubuntu doesn't usually have up to date packages
<karan> when i try to watch youtube in ubuntu firefox laggs
<blakkheim> karan: what cpu do you have
<karan> bads n deosnt respond
<drdr> well i NEED this one
<karan> how do i check
<drdr> and it sucks that it isnt
<blakkheim> karan: grep name /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 1
<bruno123> what is the best music player (in your opinion) for ubuntu?
<karan> rythym box
<blakkheim> bruno123: mpd with ncmpcpp
<ddrj> hey guys got a question, when creating a bootable USB drive to install UBUNTU on my pc (no os loaded by default), what type should i set the usb drive to? NTFS / FAT ?
<chelz> !best | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<karan> grep name /proc/cpuinfo | head -n 1
<bruno123> blakkheim mpd??
<karan> um
<karan> hereh
<blakkheim> bruno123: yes
<rumpsy> hey :)
<blakkheim> karan: run it in a terminal, not here
<karan> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz
<ddrj> please
<chelz> ddrj: don't worry about that. when you install ubuntu the partitioning handles that.
<blakkheim> karan: that should be good enough to play flash, are you trying fullscreen or anything?
<rumpsy> I need a tool to stop my internet if i reached 500mb of download
<Random832> what does BestBot do?
<bruno123> my son says he likes amarok 1.4 (hates the 2.x) but I'd like to suggest a more up to date alternative to 1.4
<karan> nope
<bruno123> blakkheim what is ncmpcpp?
<karan> when i play fullscreen it actually plays faster than normal utube
<blakkheim> karan: i can watch youtube (not hd) on a 900mhz celeron m so it must be  something else
<blakkheim> bruno123: a frontend to mpd
<karan> well
<karan> if i try
<karan> to watch a video
<bruno123> blakkheim is mpd in the repositories?  and what features make it better than alternatives?
<ddrj> chelz, the problem is when i booted the usb drive from bios, it gave me an error, something about not being able to boot from it
<karan> tht is HD but is in 360
<karan> it laggs
<karan> 360p*
<rumpsy> is there is any tool like that? . .
<blakkheim> bruno123: yes, it runs as a daemon so you can keep listening even if you log out of X
<ddrj> i used that unetboot-windows file to creat the USB drive...
<karan> in fedora it never lagged
<blakkheim> bruno123: it's also very lightweight
<karan> but i like ubuntu better
<chelz> ddrj: unetbootin?
<madjoe> if I install an application by Synaptic, and later I try to install the same app by sudo apt-get install in terminal, would that be TWO INSTALLATIONS, or will Ubuntu warn me, or something?
<blakkheim> madjoe: no
<blakkheim> madjoe: it will just say it's already installed
<chelz> madjoe: they share the same installed database.
<bruno123> blakkheim does mpd allow you to server music up to other pc's on the network?
<rumpsy> madjoe: it will inform you that, package already installed
<karan> <blakkheim>
<karan> what do i do?
<blakkheim> bruno123: i've never tried, so i can't answer that one
<madjoe> blakkheim: ok, so I do't have to be worried about sibling installations in that case then
<ddrj> yes
<karan> even if i get rid of compiz effects and metacity
<karan> it still laggs
<blakkheim> karan: check if anything else is eating your cpu cycles
<bruno123> blakkheim i'd like to have it so that the music on my son't computer can be accessed from his PS3 or another computer?  Any suggestions for doing this?
<rumpsy> guys, i need a good tool to stop my internet if reach 500mb of download
<blakkheim> bruno123: afraid not, unless the ps3 is running linux :)
<rumpsy> i'm having a limited download, so i want that tool
<Guest99562> anyone interested in helping with an installation problem?
<ConfusedButEnthu> I pretty much a beginner.  I have Ubuntu Linux 9.10 on an old computer.  I have a Lexmark X2670 someone donated that would be wonderful to get working on one of these machines.  Lexmark provided a driver for Ubuntu Linux 8.04 for the X2600 series.  When I try to install it and it asks for the root password, it never seems to recognize the correct password I key.  I can only imagine the place or encryption to verify
<ConfusedButEnthu>  it has changed from version 8.04 to 9.10.  Are there any tricks I can try to get it to work or am I out of luck?
<polird> i just wanted to say that if anyone is experiencing a black screen on startup after installing a nvidia driver, here is the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349553 this has been causing me problems for awhile now and no one has been able to figure it out. Good thing i found this, or i would have never been able to figure it out. I also wouldn't have found the solution if it wasn't for the helpful Ubuntu community wh
<eastbaynight> okay, so i am trying to  install c&c ra2 via wine, but i can't figure out how to mount the iso's, is there any help?
<karan> you know when i say lagg i mean i see 1 frame every 5 seconds
<Jordan_U> ConfusedButEnthu: What happens if you just plug the printer in and try to use it?
<rumpsy> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<blakkheim> !wine > eastbaynight
<ubottu> eastbaynight, please see my private message
<karan> nope nothin is hoggin my cpu
<eastbaynight> i have wine, i use it to run a few programs
<karan> i dont undertsand
<eastbaynight> i don't know how to mount it
<karan> linux mint had the same problem too
<eastbaynight> as well, i have to edit the iso file
<polird> use torrent, its extremley fast
<karan> every other distro didint that wasnt debian based
<karan> but i LOVE ubuntu
<chelz> rumpsy: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/trickle or wondershaper might work
<Jordan_U> karan: What graphics card?
<blakkheim> karan: my last guess is your  gpu, which do you have?
<rumpsy> chelz: so kind  of you , i'll check that
<karan> how do i check it?
<ConfusedButEnthu> Nothing
<blakkheim> karan: lspci
<chelz> karan: it could be the flash version. make sure you're running the same version of flash that you had on your fast other OSes
<karan> my graphics card is
<karan> nope
<karan> is flash 10
<chelz> rumpsy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-bandwidth-shapers-wondershaper-or-trickle-to-limit-internet-connection-speed.html
<chelz> karan: there are multiple versions of flash 10
<karan> wel the one from the ubuntu software center
<natediddy> im downloading VirtualBox at the moment....anyone know what all I can do with it exactly?
<Prestidigitonium> ext2-fs error (device sda1): ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 66269
<shizzle> What do I use to direct ftp to my apache share?
<karan> my graphics card is ati mobility fire gl or soemthing
<eastbaynight> i can't figure out how to mount the iso file
<karan> i have an ibm t42p
<blakkheim> natediddy: why are you downloading it if you don't know what it can do
<ZykoticK9> !iso > eastbaynight
<ubottu> eastbaynight, please see my private message
<happyface>  why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<blakkheim> karan: ati has horrible linux support, that could be the  problem
<Prestidigitonium> anyone understand that error?
<karan> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2] (rev 80)
<madjoe> How can I register a SSH key with Launchpad for bzr? :(
<karan> there..
<vivid> glxinfo | grep direct
<lemongt> I need some help trying to install Ubuntu on a netbook.  I've got a usb drive set up for the install, with the iso on it like the instruction say to do.  The asus starts up and boots from the USB like I need it to, and I even see the right screen at first, but choosing to install seems to be giving me an error
<chelz> shizzle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<karan> so
<karan> can someone help
<vivid> karan, 'glxinfo | grep direct'  it should say 'direct rendering: yes'
<chelz> any opts around mind taking care of os2mac?
<chelz> ops even
<vivid> if it says no, your flash is going to lag because you dont have hardware acceleration working
<seanbrystone> woah whats going on with os2mac?
<karan> vivd it says yes
<karan> im able to run compiz
<lemongt> how the heck do you flood out without saying anything?
<vivid> different channel
<ddrj> i used unetbootin-windows-408.exe to create a bootable USB drive along with the ubuntu 9.10 iso image. I get this error message when booting from bios:
<ddrj> No bootable partition in table.
<chelz> Pici: os2mac?
<ConfusedButEnthu> Any thoughts on getting the Lexmark X2600 series driver made for 8.04 to work on 9.10?
<lemongt> now it feels very quiet
<Pici> sorry ;P
<shizzle> Hi, I installed vsftpd on my ubuntu server with apache. I can ftp to my server but goes to the users home directory. How do I setup ftp to go to the apache www directory?
<kerin> gents, after years of manually ripping my music and organizing it in an artist/album/filename.mp3 hierarchy i would like to go through and add id3 tags
<blakkheim> shizzle: man vsftpd.conf
<kerin> is there any way to automatically do this based on the filename/directories?
<shizzle> blakkheim: not seeing it there
<trism> madjoe: you just go to your user page, click on ssh keys, and paste the contents of your ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into the text box there
<madjoe> trism: thanks, I'm on it
<Prestidigitonium> nice, i ran fsck and it fixed all of my fs errors
<chelz> rumpsy: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+OR+linux+bandwidth+quota
<lemongt> I'm trying to put Ubuntu onto a netbook, and have the USB drive set up for it.  It's booting properly from the drive and loads the installer boot menu just fine, but when i choose to install it (or try it even), it goes to what I'm thinking is an error screen
<Prestidigitonium> i dont know why there would be errors on a fresh install, but im not complaining
<lemongt> does it normally go to a black screen right off?
<kerin> lemongt, that's definitely abnormal
<lemongt> ok
<chelz> rumpsy: http://www.ae.iitm.ac.in/pipermail/ilugc/2002-September/000765.html
<lemongt> what do i need to look at to know what is wrong?
<kerin> Prestidigitonium, it could happen if you had to do some monkeying with NTFS partitions or if your system didn't shut down cleanly at any point
<lemongt> there is a good bit of text here
<kerin> lemongt, your whole screen is black?
<lemongt> there is text now
<rumpsy> chelz: ya its cool now :)
<vivid> lemongt, i think there should be a non-graphical install option
<vivid> lemongt, you might want to try that
<lemongt> would that be telling me things like "no medium found"?
<madjoe> What does this mean: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~iguanamiyagi/pidgin-webkit/karmic-fixes/". ??
<kerin> lemongt, does it tell you what drive it's trying (failing) to access?
<lemongt> ymm... /dev/sdb
<lemongt> also "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"
<Jordan_U> madjoe: That is not a branch, it's probably a directory that contains multiple branches .
<madjoe> Jordan_U: got it
<kerin> lemongt, it sounds to me as though for some reason the liveusb environment is losing track of the device it's mounted on in some strange, arcane fashion
<kerin> lemongt, in light of which vivid's advice is good
<ddrj> i used unetbootin-windows-408.exe to create a bootable USB drive along with the ubuntu 9.10 iso image. I get this error message when booting from bios:
<ddrj> No bootable partition in table.
<ddrj> any ideas?
<kerin> lemongt, although their advice was good in the first place, mind :)
<lemongt> so i'm looking for a non-graphical install?
<vivid> no, when he said black screen i was thinking video failure, if its not finding his usb disk it wont help
<lemongt> this will help?
<kerin> vivid, my thought is that it has to find his usb disk to load the live environment
<kerin> so it obviously works at SOME point
<lemongt> it's BOOTING from the disk just fine.  You think it's loosing it while giving me errors about it in what looks like linux style?
<kerin> so using the alternate installer may "just work" for him.
<karan> fuck u guyz never helped
<karan> :(
<karan> sorry
<NewWorld> karan:  What's the problem?
<karan> nobbody will help me
<vivid> his flash player is laggy
<karan> yeah what vivid said
<kerin> lemongt, while i haven't seen your exact situation before i have had the occasional system where some piece of the hardware just won't play right
<kerin> lemongt, you feel comfortable doing a non-graphical install?
<NewWorld> karan:  There are 2 flash packages, did you alternate to see if one works better than the other?
<lemongt> no idea
<karan> um yeah
<karan> i just
<karan> installed the one form their site
<karan> that said apt
<lemongt> i've never touched linux or any variation of it before
<karan> or somethin
<vivid> lemongt, its the same as the graphical one practically
<FloodBot1> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> its still lagging
<kerin> lemongt, it's basically the exact same process except without mouse control  the dialogs look similar, even
<kerin> (control  *)
<NewWorld> karan:  Look in the repositories, and install the one there. It's distro specific so probably works better. Uninstall the one you got from the site first.
<kerin> (...control. *)
<NewWorld> karan:  Maybe hardware can't handle it. Has it ever played smoothly on that machine?
<karan> yes
<Prestidigitonium> can someone please help me turn on eth0 for dhcp again?
<karan> on windows 7
<karan> i could watch hd
<kerin> karan: you said "hd" so i'm a little curious
<kerin> is this machine a netbook?
<karan> yeah utube hd 720p
<polird> rebooting, wish me luck! :)
<NewWorld> karan:  Is it just flash? Or HD video files too? Then maybe your video drivers aren't set up properly.
<ddrj> can you still use unetbootin if you don't have ANY OS on your computer (blank hard drive)
<karan> um flash cuz everything geos slow
<karan> n i see 1 frame per 10 seconds
<NewWorld> ddrj:  Where would you r un the program from then?
<ddrj> no i mean
<ddrj> on the target machine
<ddrj> i would run the program on my laptop and create the usb drive
<Prestidigitonium> hmm
<ddrj> then take the usb drive to the target machine
<NewWorld> karan:  Like I said, install the flash package that is in the ubuntu repo
<ddrj> and boot from there
<NewWorld> ddrj:  Yeah I did that before, works fine.
<ddrj> ok good, i got a problem tho
<karan> i did
<vivid> Prestidigitonium, 'sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces'  change static to dhcp, comment out the static ip lines, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<kerin> karan:  which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ddrj> when i boot from USB drive, this is the error i get:
<ddrj> No bootable partition in table.
<karan> karmic
<NewWorld> karan:  You said you installed from the Adobe site :/
<karan> i tried both
<happyface>  why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<karan> ill reinstall from software center
<ddrj> NewWorld: ever see that error when u boot from ur usb drive? "No bootable partition in table."
<kerin> NewWorld, he doesn't need to uninstall if he installed from adobe i don't think
<drdr> gah
<drdr> anyone her know when rubygems will be updated
<rumpsy> chelz: thank you i'm moving, ...i got something here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417945
<iflema> y
<karan> like i can watch really low quality vids n it wont lagg
<karan> but
<kerin> karan: seriously, though.  you using a netbook?
<karan> anything high qualit even if not hd is laggy
<NewWorld> ddrj:  No never got that. Maybe use Gparted to set the partition active?
<karan> nope
<karan> ibm t42p
<karan> i got 1gb of ram
<vivid> does your connection suck karan?
<karan> no
<ddrj> NewWorld: currently in vista tho ;\\ hmm
<FloodBot1> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewWorld> kerin:  It was just to make sure they weren't conflicting with each other.
<Nikyo> Hooray ! , I just completed installing Ubuntu 9.10 alt installer version on a old Pentium 3 with 256 MB of ram, and on a 10 GB hard drive. I have Apache installed on it. http://linux.myeffect.net
<NewWorld> ddrj:  Np, you can use any other disk authoring software. Maybe the native windows one can set it as bootable.
<rumpsy> karan: don't use multiple lines
<kerin> NewWorld, pretty sure the flash plugin is a single file + symlinks and the adobe version isn't in a package.  installing the distro version will overwrite.
<Firefishe> How does grub differ from grub2?
<NewWorld> karan:  Did you try different browsers?
<karan> yes
<karan> opera, ff, and chrom
<karan> chrome*
<rumpsy> karan: you can try like this, at first download that file and try to play in xine or anyother player you want
<NewWorld> kerin:  I didn't know the package in as much detail as you, so I advised the safe way :)
<jpds> !enter | karan
<ubottu> karan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jacob_> i nrrd help
<jpds> !ask | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ConfusedButEnthu> Nothing on Lexmark print drivers meant for 8.04, tried on 9.10 resulting in locking on root password entry?
<Guest62739> do i play dvd movies om ubuntu
<rumpsy> Guest62739: yup
<skraps> guest: do you?
<Guest62739> i dot know how
<karan> what like stream through vlc..? but thats kinda irratating
<rumpsy> Guest62739: install xine
<Guest62739> ok will play sore dvds
<karan> its strange cuz in fedora and sabayon i neve rhad this problem
<mummp> Hey there, I´m looking for a flash photo gallery with maximum dimension of 541x481. I know it´s pretty small, but it should be very good looking and as useful as dfgalery. It should easily be integratable into a FLA-file. Does anyone here know of such?
<rumpsy> Guest62739: you can
<sixtila> ConfusedButEnthu http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/24/34-ubuntu-default-root-password-or-the-sudo-way
<karan> but i hate fedoras package manger and sabayon wasnt stable
<NewWorld> mummp:  I don't think that's ubuntu-related.
<ConfusedButEnthu> sixtila: Thanks, I'll go look. . .
<rumpsy> !libxine
<rumpsy> !xine
<NewWorld> karan:  Would downgrading to Flash 9 be a good idea to try?
<jacob__> do u play sor dvds on
<seanbrystone> rumpsy, its !info <package>
<karan> let me try
<rumpsy> okay
<rumpsy> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in karmic
<rumpsy> lol
<skraps> guest: totem comes prepackaged in ubuntu and it plays dvds too
<skraps> !info totem
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 500 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<mummp> NewWorld: are you sure? ;)
<ddrj> NewWorld: sorry man i got disconnected
<rumpsy> i donno why ubottu  don't have info about xine
<NewWorld> mummp:  Yeah seems to be about flash :/
<ddrj> but yeah i'm on vista atm x( so no gparted
<NewWorld> ddrj:  Use another disk authoring package :)
<vivid> !info xine-ui
<ubottu> xine-ui (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5+cvs20070914-2.1 (karmic), package size 1511 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<ddrj> googling
<NewWorld> ddrj:  Try the one that comes with Windows first
<rumpsy> ddrj: you can use paragon partition editor
<ddrj> NewWorld: which one is that?
<ddrj> rumpsy: googling :D
<NewWorld> rumpsy:  I don't think that's freeware
<ddrj> ah crap x(
<m00se> NewWorld - they have a lite version
<rumpsy> NewWorld: yup its not freeware
<ddrj> oh wait i think i know
<ddrj> disk manager ?
<NewWorld> ddrj:  R-Click 'Myc Computer' > Manage > Disk Management?
<karan> ok um
<ddrj> thjanks
<karan> when i play youtube
<karan> in fullscreen it plays fine
<rumpsy> NewWorld: i'll crack it
<karan> but when its normal it laggs like craz
<NewWorld> rumpsy:  :D :D
<ddrj> hmm NewWorld, usb's boot is set to Primary
<NewWorld> karan:  That's such a strange problem :S
<ddrj> is this correct or does it need to be Active ?
<NewWorld> ddrj:  It needs to be active.
<ddrj> hmmm the make partition as active option is grayed out x(
<ddrj> time to try a freeware parition manager
<NewWorld> karan:  What about other flash? Like flash cartoons or games that don't embed FLV?
<seanbrystone> How could I set my fstab so that way i can just mount my external easy like: sudo mount BigExternal? It gets auto mounted with its UUID, when I log in, but if i unmount it i cant mount it without re-logging. Here's my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/394896/
<NewWorld> ddrj:  It might be greyed out because it's already been marked. Probablly actually. What OS is on the USB?
<ddrj> NewWorld: Ubuntu 9.10
<ddrj> using that unetbootin method
<Sattvic> Anyone have experience with Eucalyptus?
<karan> yes this sucks
<Jordan_U> Sattvic: Might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<NewWorld> ddrj:  DId you format the USB before writing to it? Or did it explicitely say it formatted for you?
<karan> fedora would play utube fine
<karan> only ubuntu and mint linux laggs
<rumpsy> NewWorld: is there is option to resize the ntfs partition after booting into ubuntu using cd
<karan> but i hate fedora package manging sofwtare..
<ddrj> NewWorld: yeah i formated it before writing to it
<NewWorld> rumpsy:  Can't you do that with Gparted?
<Sattvic> @jordan - thanks!
<rumpsy> NewWorld: tell that to ddrj
<NewWorld> I didn't know he wanted to resize :s
<chelz> seanbrystone: "sudo mount /media/BigExternal" would work if the folder /media/BigExternal exists
<ddrj> rumpsy: i don't have gparted on vista ;\\
<ddrj> NewWorld: yeah i formated it before writing to it
<seanbrystone> chelz, ok ill give that a try thanks :)
<chelz> seanbrystone: you can setup a bash alias for any line if you want also
<NewWorld> ddrj:  I'm really not sure then. You could try getting a disk authoring soft and making sure that that partition is set to active :/
<ddrj> ok
<rumpsy> ddrj: you can resize or delete, or create a partition after booting into ubuntu
<ddrj> yeah i can't even boot into ubuntu
<seanbrystone> chelz, yeah im not a bash scripter though
<ddrj> this is the error rumpsy , one sec
<ddrj> No bootable partition in table.
<chelz> seanbrystone: you just have to put in a line like this in your ~/.bashrc file: alias ll='ls -l'
<rumpsy> ddrj: ummm, check usb bootable settings in BIOS
<rumpsy> NewWorld: am i right?
<ddrj> already did, i set it to boot priority x(
<jacob__> xnie is not working
<ddrj> it was cd rom before, now it's usb first
<seanbrystone> chelz, the sudo mount /media/BigExternal worked thanks :)   ill do that bash thing now too thanks for that too :D
<rosco> no one active is in lubuntu and that is what i need advice on
<NewWorld> ddrj:  I'm not sure if it's the same for SSD drives as it is for HDDs, but you could try recreating the partition table itself.. I remember having to do that for a _HDD_
<rosco> i've just installed the alpah 3 of lubunutu.  first time installing ubuntu on HDD.
<jacob__> dvds work
<jacob__> dvds not wrk
<rosco> ow are updates found?  is there an alert such as on Mint that i've used for over a year now?
<hipitihop> is there a command to tell what frequency my duel core atom 330 system is currently running at ?
<chelz> seanbrystone: in your ~/.bashrc file: alias mntbigext='sudo mount /media/BigExternal'
<jacob__> vista is gay windoes7 is gay
<rumpsy> ddrj: check here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<ddrj> thanks rumpsy checkin
<Ganymede> jacob__, thanks for the input
<seanbrystone> jacob__, please don't use 'gay' that way.
<rosco> how do i find updates for lubuntu?
<vivid> rosco, on any debian system, you can use 'apt-get update' to refresh package lists and 'apt-get upgrade' to upgrade packages
<ddrj> ah i can't do that x( i don't have a cd rom drive or floppy on target machine x(
<erUSUL> hipitihop: cpufreq-info
<Sattvic> I have a few questions for a server admin...
<jacob__> sudo
<rumpsy> ddrj: you need to read fully
<rosco> vivid, hey, thanks.  will do
<ddrj> ok
<vivid> jacob__, vlc will play your dvd, try it
<NewWorld> !ask | Sattvic
<ubottu> Sattvic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chelz> ddrj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397
<xiong> I made a clean install of Karmic after backing up *all* my HD. I restored my home folder and reinstalled the applications I use. But all my MySQL tables are gone! (It's obvious, now; they were not in ~, of course.) Which files must I restore from backup to get my old databases back?
<ddrj> thanks chelz checkin
<shayera> ahablan español
<jacob__> my yahoo dot work do i make it wrk
<NewWorld> jacob__:  Launcher > Multimedia > Movie Player
<shayera> hablan*
<ddrj> chelz: already done that x( that's what gives me the error of no bootable partition in table. and i can't burn cds / use floppys because both my machine and target machine don't have either floppy/cdrom drives x(
<NewWorld> jacob__:  Ohh I think not Multimedia, but Sound & Video
<ddrj> only usb + hard drive, i might have to do a net install
<xiong> There are many, many files related to 'mysql'. Which ones are the "meat"?
<Sattvic> I want to get some server space on EC2 and I want to know:  how many logins, how many ftp accounts, how many admin control panels per ftp account can I have?
<ddrj> oh wait a minute... they formatted in fat32... i did it in ntfs
<rumpsy> ddrj: yes
<karan> ok im going to install fedora
<karan> cuz i cnt take this anymore
<karan> even though fedora sucks
<rumpsy> ddrj: and also check what i gave
<jacob__> ty
<chelz> ddrj: that will fix it. make sure it's formatted fat32
<seanbrystone> thousands of distros, why limit to just Fedora/Ubuntu  karan?
<chelz> as per http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/guide
<karan> fedora
<karan> was the most stable
<seanbrystone> so many options out there
<karan> ive tried 100 ofs them
<karan> sabayon eventually failed on me
<BluesKaj> karan, good luck ... threatening to leave won't encourage help
<chelz> karan: install fedora alongside ubuntu and take the time to figure out what it does right
<karan> my hdd is only 60gb
<karan> so
<karan> rlly i cnt
<vivid> karan, or rather, what you did wrong
<drdr> my hdd is 4gb
<karan> really?
<drdr> and yet i dual boout fedora and ubuntu
<chelz> karan: have a shared /home and have separate partitions for each OS
<drdr> yep
<drdr> netbook
<karan> 4gb?
<karan> 40gb?
<vivid> you can install linux onto a floppy disk
<vivid> so 4 gigs is more than enough for a full system
<karan> my laptop dont have a floppy
<ddrj> chelz, rumpsy thanks guys i'm going to try it now :D
<karan> ok
<karan> fedora
<Sattvic> Can anyone expalin how EC2 is different from my linux shared hosting - can I have Pleask installed for each domain using EC2?
<karan> mabye untill i get new ram or somehting
<karan> ill reinstall ubuntu
<karan> or ill wait of ubuntu lynx to come out
<seanbrystone> karan, i was just going to say Lucid coming out soon :)
<erUSUL> Sattvic: #ubuntu-server
<karan> lol
<chelz> karan: try installing fedora and copying over the .so flashplugin
<karan> o
<karan> deos
<karan> freebsd have a gui?
<Jordan_U> karan: Yes.
<karan> cuz their no pics of it
<CUBED> ConfusedButEnthused: rejoined as CUBED.  Still looking for advice on Lexmark print driver for 8.04 not getting past root password screen in 9.10.
<erUSUL> karan: sure the same as any linux
<karan> gnome?
<vivid> karan, it uses gnome
<blakkheim> karan: /join #freebsd
<ZykoticK9> karan, yes freebsd has a gui.  If you want the best flash support out there give opensolaris a try ;)
<karan> is it fatser?
<karan> i heard solaris sucks
<blakkheim> !ot | ZykoticK9 karan
<ubottu> ZykoticK9 karan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<seanbrystone> karan, 5 more days till the Lucid beta, ok ok i wont say anymore ill get yelled at , but anyways try lucid in 5 days :)  *shutting up*
 * NewWorld yells
<usser> karan, with all due respect if you're having trouble configuring ubuntu, i doubt you'll find bsd any friendlier
<vivid> ^^ so true
<karan> i guess
<rumpsy> usser: yes you are exactly
<karan> cuz
<Nollog> Where's gloom?
<sahal> firefox 3.0.18 keeps crashing before youtube videos load on ubuntu 8.04LTS
<liKao> Has anybody gotten DVB-T to work, or should i wait for lucid too?
<karan> i   had this problem with mint linux too cuz it was ubuntu based
<NewWorld> I don't think she has trouble configuiring it's just that Flash doesn't work on her machine. She/he used 2 distros before so it'll be fine imio
<karan> ye its just flash
<karan> n lol
<karan> its not a she
<karan> its pronounce
<karan> dif
<FloodBot1> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lullabud> honestly, i think bsd has some really nifty tools that linux could use.
<NewWorld> karan:  Sounds a lot like karen sorry
<madjoe> does anyone use Adium theme for Pidgin?
<lullabud> networksetup and hdiutil come to mind...
<tara_aja> jember
<karan> not many nerdy linuc girls..cept for the nixipixel one
<lullabud> karan: i'd stay away from solaris  unless you want to dive into the gritty unix environment
<hipitihop> erUSUL, thanks, installings cpufrequtils now
<madjoe> nixipixel is hot :)
<karan> what do u mean gritty
<rosco> vivid, i updated.  THX.  is there a way for it to look for updates and ask to install them?
<lullabud> karan: like reading the man pages thoroughly and stuff.  solaris has so many unique things that aren't immediately obvious.
<vivid> rosco, 'apt-get update' to refresh package lists, 'apt-get upgrade' to install any upgrades available
<karan> deos UNIX have a solid gui
<karan> ?
<vivid> it will ask you yes or no if you want to take action
<lullabud> karan: and don't even get me started on sun hardware, lol.   good hardware, but holy hell it's unique...  no power button?  you have to telnet in or serial in and type poweron
<blakkheim> karan: please take this to the offtopic channel
<Random832> karan, well, you can run gnome or kde on any "unix", and the default opensolaris setup runs with gnome
<rosco> vivid, it will not automatically look for updates?  as with Mint?  i must do it manually?  it wouldn't be a big deal.  i'd do it when i water the plants
<Random832> commercial unixes also often have something called CDE
<vivid> rosco, i dont know, i dont use lubuntu, ask them
<hipitihop> erUSUL, hmm, all cpus return "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
<sahal> my firefox is crashing. how do i diagnose this?
<erUSUL> hipitihop: then just see what freq the cpu reports in /proc/cpuinfo
<vivid> rosco, if you have update-manager, you should already be notified when updates are available
<rosco> vivid, lubuntu isn't active.  everyone must be out on the town
<karan> really
<rosco> wher eis update manager? lubuntu is very like ubuntu proper
<karan> is unix better than linux
<Random832> IRIX has its own motif-ish desktop environment
<NewWorld> sahal:  When does it crash?
<karan> since its like the ganddady
<chelz> !luubuntu | rosco
<NewWorld> karan:  Linux is based on UNIX. Please take to OT channel
<chelz> !lubuntu | rosco
<ubottu> rosco: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<lullabud> karan: when i say unix i just mean *nix... basically everything except windows.  bsd, solaris, aix, linux, etc..
<lullabud> karan: pretty much every OS on the planet right now is a unix based OS, except windows.
<karan> mhmm
<lullabud> mainstream anyways...
<sahal> NewWorld: sometimes it crashes in gmail.  it crashes every time i try to load youtube videos
<rosco> chelz, and ubottu i'll take that b/c they look the same, there are great differences
<lullabud> ...and i guess there are some phone OSes that aren't *nix...
<CUBED> I cannot get Lexmark X2600 driver that was written for 8.04 to install on 9.10 due to root password edit failure.  Any ideas?
<NewWorld> sahal:  What firefox version? What flash version installed?
<ZykoticK9> CUBED, are you running the command with "sudo"?
<lullabud> CUBED: root password edit failure?
<drdr> ...
<sahal> NewWorld: firefox 3.0.18 flash 10.0 r32 ubuntu 8.04
<CUBED> ZykoticK9: I tried several ways.  The install setup actually prompts for password and doesn't know what to do with it.
<vivid> CUBED, 'sudo dpkg -i <full_package_name>'
<NewWorld> sahal:  Was it working fine at some time in the past? Do you want to upgrade to 3.5/3.6, it could solve everything.
<CUBED> lullabud: Yes, the install setup prompts and prompts with right password entered every time.
<ZykoticK9> CUBED, try using "sudo -i" then installing
<Dougdoug4> When I used Empathy for the first time, it changed the little shutdown icon next to my name in the upper right-hand corner to a status text bubble thing, how do I change it back to the shutdown icon?
<psvasti> how do i install chrome?
<CUBED> ZykoticK9: "sudo -i"  I'll try it.
<sahal> NewWorld: it was working fine until like 3 days ago when apt-get updated firefox.  yeah i'd like to upgrade but i'm not sure how to.  it seems like verything is updated when i type apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.
<ZykoticK9> psvasti, if you want Chromium then add the PPA https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa, if you want Google Chrome download it from google and install
<liKao> psvati: you can add a repository for google chrome... let me look it up
<ZykoticK9> psvasti, http://www.google.com/chrome for "Google Chrome"
<Darkyyy> :)
<letalis> ZykoticK9, there is a google repository for most if not all of the google linux apps
<Darkyyy> i'm on windows 7
<liKao> psvati: you can add the repository deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<NewWorld> sahal:  You could try downgrading to a previous release (before the update) though I wouldn't know how to do that. Or you could upgrade to 3.6 using tutorials like this one: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<ZykoticK9> letalis, if you install the Google Chrome DEB it adds the Google repo
<letalis> ZykoticK9, i never knew that
<letalis> LOL
<Dougdoug4> When I used Empathy for the first time, it changed the little shutdown icon next to my name in the upper right-hand corner to a status text bubble thing, how do I change it back to the shutdown icon?
<goddard> how do I update virtual box?
<NewWorld> sahal:  Though uninstalling something that is not in the repos is untested and could be unstable/unsecured.
<ZykoticK9> goddard, are you using the OSE or PUEL version?
<goddard> I'm not sure
<ZykoticK9> goddard, did you install using Ubuntu repo or from Oracle's site?
<goddard> ubuntu repo
<Dougdoug4> When I used Empathy for the first time, it changed the little shutdown icon next to my name in the upper right-hand corner to a status text bubble thing, how do I change it back to the shutdown icon?
<sahal> NewWorld: i was trying to figure out how to like file a bug report
<NewWorld> karan:  Hmm just had a thought. Maybe it's something to do with 32bit/64bit? ;o
<Darkyyy> hi everyone
<sahal> NewWorld: and get crash reports and stuff
<goddard> or a deb file I can't remember
<ZykoticK9> goddard, then you'd have to wait for Lucid (or find a PPA) for upgrade, or switch to Oracle's version (which supports USB in VMs) at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<karan> o.0
<karan> im 32bit
<NewWorld> sahal:  You could try running firefox from terminal and check the terminal for error messages once it crashes.
<dbook82> I'm having trouble installing and running Conky and also I'm a n00b to ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Dougdoug4> When I used Empathy for the first time, it changed the little shutdown icon next to my name in the upper right-hand corner to a status text bubble thing, how do I change it back to the shutdown icon?
<NewWorld> karan:  32bit OS? 32 CPU? 32 flash binary package?
<mathis_> where can i find info how to install audacity for xubuntu 9.04?
<goddard> Zykotick9 alright thanks
<ZykoticK9> goddard, does " apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose" show it as being installed?
<lullabud> Dougdoug4: have you tried restarting X to see if it comes back normal?
<xlukasx> Hey fellas?
<goddard> Zykotick9 it returns installed none
<Dougdoug4> no lullabud
<Dougdoug4> how do I restart X?
<lullabud> Dougdoug4: did you try restarting your computer?  that would restart x
<kavurt> can I find and reinstall packages I uninstalled?
<ZykoticK9> goddard, then you probably have the PUEL version -- see details for adding the repo (and thus getting updates) at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<lullabud> Dougdoug4: otherwise you can hit ctrl-alt-backspace.  beware that it will terminate all of your open apps.
<vivid> Dougdoug4, 'sudo restart gdm' if youre on karmic
<NewWorld> kavurt:  Use synaptic.
<goddard> Zykotick9 alright thanks
<sonny> Is it possible to install ubuntu onto a new (blank) hard drive?
<NewWorld> sonny:  yep
<liKao> sonny: yes
<kavurt> NewWorld: I can't. because my X doesn't start
<ZykoticK9> !clone > kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt, please see my private message
<jaypur> to run ssh in my server, what do i need to install??? openssh??? or just ssh?? i forgot... i'm building a tutorial
<sonny> Sweet! Is there anything special I need to do before downloading and installing, or will it walk me through?
<liKao> sonny: it's almost automatic
<lullabud> jaypur: openssh-server is the server
<NewWorld> kavurt:  Use apt-cache to search for packages. Use 'apt-get install/reinstall' to install packages.
<ZykoticK9> liKao, "almost"
<liKao> Zyko: well, a few choices are left
<dbook82> can someone help a newbie or direct a newbie to a newbie channel?
<ZykoticK9> liKao, :)
<sonny> Ok, I'll go ahead and give it a whirl. Thanks.
<NewWorld> dbook82:  If it's ubuntu-related, here is fine.
<jaypur> lullabud, so to run it i just need openssh???
<lullabud> dbook82: i'm sure people in here would be glad to help
<mawst> Is there a page, news site or some such that updates us with new packages being added to the repos?
<lullabud> jaypur: "to run it"?
<liKao> ZykoticK9: and the kubuntu partioner is kinda broken, so don't use that *gg*
<lullabud> jaypur: what exactly are you trying to do?
<vivid> mawst, http://packages.ubuntu.com/  not sure if it will show you what is newly added though
<jaypur> lullabud, i'm already doing it, i'm just writing a tutorial, and i need to know exactly the comands... i need to install @ the server, openssh... and what about ssh?
<jacob__> lullabud: It worked, your so smart
<dbook82> ok thanks... I'm having trouble configuring Conky,
<ZykoticK9> mawst, Ubuntu does not do rolling updates - so you should never see "new" packages, just security/bug fixes
<liKao> jaypur: openssh is needed to get out, openssh-server is needed to get in
<lullabud> jacob__: ...what worked?
<jacob__> restarting X
<lullabud> jaypur: you need to install the server on the server, and the client on the client.
<Darkyyy> hey
<lullabud> jacob__: oh, i think your name changed.  were you dougdoug before?
<mawst> eh
<mawst> Well so there's nothing new? :/
<ZykoticK9> mawst, only when a new version comes out - then there are new packages
<lullabud> mawst: write something new and submit it! ;-)
<dbook82> i've tried installing it thru the terminal and when i go to set up the .conkyrc it doesn't want to run
<seek3r> May i get some assistance  with getting my built-in webcam to work. =/
<jaypur> lullabud, i forgot what i have installed grr...
<mawst> Perhaps.
<lullabud> jaypur: openssh-server is the server, openssh is the client
<jaypur> lullabud, i don't know if i installed openssh server, but it's running...
<NewWorld> ZykoticK9:  "Ubuntu does not do rolling updates" what is the name to that describes Ubuntu's way of updating?
<mawst> Turtle-Esque
<ZykoticK9> NewWorld, no idea -- not updates, lol
<jaypur> lullabud, at ubuntu server... i install openssh-server, and at the normal pc... openssh... is that it?
<NewWorld> !ask | seek3r
<ubottu> seek3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<liKao> jaypur: if you can do "ssh yourmachine" from somewhere else you have openssh-server installed
<ChogyDan> NewWorld: time based releases, cadence
<Darkyyy> hi everyone
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, thanks
<lullabud> jaypur: no, openssh-server is the service you connect to.  openssh is the client you use to connect to the server with.
<lullabud> jaypur: you can install openssh-server on any ubuntu system
<jaypur> lullabud, aaah now i got it
<NewWorld> ChogyDan:  Thank you
<jaypur> lullabud, but what's the difference if i type sudo apt-get install openssh, or openssh-server, or just ssh?
<vivid> ssh is a meta package that links to both openssh and openssh-server
<lullabud> jaypur: fyi, there are a LOT of great articles on how to do amazing things with ssh.  ssh is one of the most powerful tools that linux has.
<jaypur> hmmm
<liKao> lullabud: do you have a link handy?
<lullabud> liKao: for...?
<sahal> NewWorld: i only see "segmentation fault"
<kavurt> thanks ZykoticK9
<sahal> NewWorld: is there a crash reporter for firefox on ubuntu
<liKao> lullabud: the ssh tricks you mentioned
<seek3r> I have downloaded and installed camorama and it gives me an error "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection.". How would i solve this problem?
<NewWorld> sahal:  That's a common, but broad error, sorry dunno what to do there. Dunno about a crash reporter either :/
<lullabud> liKao: hold and i'll find some...
<ZykoticK9> kavurt, had to scroll up to see what the thanks for for -- clone, right.  Best of luck man.
<ChogyDan> seek3r: that just means it isn't working
<supermatt1000> can some one help me install this http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download i need it and there is no deb for it
<greezmunkey> It looks like .profile will add $home/bin to the path if it exists...Is this the preferred place to put generic scripts?
<seek3r> ChogyDan, My webcam  is built-in.
<ChogyDan> seek3r: so what, it still may not be supported by default in linux
<ChogyDan> seek3r: some webcams need a driver
<lullabud> liKao: well, this isn't advanced, but it's useful... how to enable passwordless, key-based logins. - http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20021211.html
<lullabud> liKao: you could also check out `man ssh_config` for a bunch of cool tricks for your ~/.ssh/config file
<ChogyDan> seek3r: I think the place to start is either using lspci and lspcmcia to find the model of the webcam, or by installing easycam2 and seeing if that works.  You may also want to start by running gstreamer-properties and seeing if the cam works there
<lullabud> liKao: you can do things like proxy through a remote host tunneled over ssh, which can secure your internet connection while using public wifi networks... tons of neat tricks.
<supermatt1000> can some one help me install this http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download i need it and there is no deb for it
<Semitones> hey ho, what's the keyboard shortcut to open the applications menu?
<jaypur> lullabud, so i'll write at my tutorial that the user should run at server and client, sudo apt-get install ssh, and everything will be ok right?
<liKao> lullabud: i am mainly looking for some ways to make it as secure as possible, as I am already getting some break-in attempts on that service
<NewWorld> Semitones:  Alt+F1?
<mawst> How do I add a mount to the um... locate database?
<lullabud> liKao: one thing i used to do was ssh on my linux machine, open a tunnel to a system that was behind the firewall, then use my windows machine to RDC over that ssh tunnel.  pretty slick for getting GUI access to systems behind a firewall when all you have is ssh access.
<lullabud> liKao: ah man, yeah... the brute force attacks suck.  change the default port for sure.
<q0_0p> does anyone know why when poping in windows installation disk it gives me a blank screen?
<Semitones> NewWorld, that sounds right. I guess it just doesn't work in lubuntu
<q0_0p> is it because windows doesn't like linux?
<seek3r> ChogyDan, Ok thanks for your response.
<NewWorld> q0_0p:  Bad media? Corrupted?
<lullabud> mawst: check /etc/updatedb.conf
<NewWorld> Semitones:  Run 'gconf-editor' and try to find the setting there
<Semitones> thank you
<lullabud> liKao: another thing you can do to secure ssh is do a whitelist on users who are allowed to authenticate...
<liKao> lullabud: what i'd love it to do is to still use the normal port in the local network, but another one from remote.... mainly because i am just lazy i guess
<lullabud> liKao: this is good for if there's an exploit in one of the services that has an account on your system
<jaypur> lullabud, got it
<supermatt1000> can some one help me install this http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download i need it and there is no deb for it
<seek3r> ChogyDan, Everything works now. I only had to tweak some settings within gstreamer-properties. Thank you very much.
<ChogyDan> seek3r: great!  glad it worked out
<lullabud> liKao: as long as it's not 22 to the outside world that's great.  it's surprising how much CPU overhead an ssh breakin attempt uses, and if you're getting thousands a day it'll make a significant impact on your system.
<ZykoticK9> Semitones, try alt+f1
<dbook82> anyone?
<shizzle> How can I make all files in a directory inherit permissions from it's directory?
<lullabud> liKao: you can use ~/.ssh/config to set a default port that's non-standard, so you can have it changed to all non-standard ports and not have to worry about specifying port on the command line.
<xiong> Window List buttons in the panel are "pressed in" when selected. Nautilus tab buttons are "pressed out" when selected. Other applications take one approach or the other. Is there any way to get them to agree?
<liKao> lullabud: ah, good to know... guess I'll use that, thanks
<rumpsy> i installed squid in my linuxbox, its notworking, its asking me to set visible_hostname, how to make it
<Thundarr> Q: 9.10/64bit  Turning mouse acceleration to lowest doesn't actually turn it off. Is there a way to edit something and actually turn accel off?
<rautamiekka> When using "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<TARGET> bs=1M" to destroy data, does executing it 10 times make it as impossible to recover as executing the same with "/dev/random" 5 times ?
<supermatt1000> pleasee
<rumpsy> this my error,  FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname.  Please set 'visible_hostname'
<supermatt1000> can some one help me install this http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download i need it and there is no deb for it
<supermatt1000> please
<rumpsy> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<rautamiekka> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: what is the problem?
<lullabud> rautamiekka: if you're paranoid, using random is really the way to go.
<mawst> Excellent thanks lullabud.,
<lullabud> rautamiekka: the reason being, doing it the /dev/zero way is just decreasing the magnetic value of the bits... it is still potentially possible to increase that value and get it back.  doing random doesn't just decrease it all the same amount, but by different amounts, and there's no way to find out what each amount was.
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan i need to install this http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/#download but there is no deb for it
<ZykoticK9> supermatt1000, from the INSTALL readme file http://paste.ubuntu.com/394919/
<olskolirc> anyone know how I can get virtualbox 2.2.4 guest usb device running on Intrepid?  Those cats at vbox suck
<ChogyDan> rautamiekka: I think you only need to use random a few times.  And only if you think someone will open up your drive in a lab
<hipitihop> can someone tell me if this guide is still relevant for karmic ? http://po-ru.com/diary/up-to-date-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<lullabud> rautamiekka: also, check out dcfldd as a replacement for dd, it's awesome.  it'll let you specify input strings and all sorts of cool additional flags, plus it has a status output.
<ZykoticK9> olskolirc, did you install VBox from the Ubuntu repository?
<fr3nzy> Hello guys. A quick question here. I'm setting up my USB Mem to boot the ubuntu 9.10 alternate installation. I've got the boot record configured, and I have the syslinux.cfg file in place. I'm not sure how to copy the files from the ubuntu cd image. The syslinux.cfg points directly to two files (vmlinuz and initrd.gz), which are in the install directory on the cd image, should I copy them over with the whole install directory or just extract t
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: yes, there are installation instructions,  You should try just following those
<rautamiekka> lullabud: Does that mean that dd doesn't actually write the data impossible to recover, but it makes it impossible to figure out how to read what was written, thus concealing the confidental data ?
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan thanks ill tell you if it works
<olskolirc> no ZykoticK9 I got it from the site the one in my repository gives me problems and it doesn't support usb either
<olskolirc> I don't know why that option is even on the program if its not supported - i hate those guys i swear
<lullabud> rautamiekka: imagine that i give you 20 numbers... i tell you to divide them all by 10.  i can then have you multiply them all by 10 and get pretty much the original set of numbers.
<ZykoticK9> olskolirc, ok i was just checking - you have the right version but i'm affraid your ubuntu version is too old for me to remember any suggestions
<lullabud> rautamiekka: if i have you divide them all by a random amount, i won't be able to get the original numbers back.
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan how do i set my teminal to a specific folder
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: cd
<olskolirc> I had it on fiesty with 2.2.4 before but i had to follow some instructions which I can't find anymore
<rautamiekka> lullabud: Which simply means ? Data is as gone as can be ?
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan ty
<rehanez> any female from Pakistan ?
<seanbrystone> omg
<shazbotmcnasty> lol what
<rumpsy> yes
<rumpsy> rehanez: yes
<fr3nzy> Hmh, anyone who can help me with booting the ubuntu alternate installation disk from USB?
<lullabud> rautamiekka: it means that the relationship between one bit and the next is broken... so if you manage to get one bit back to the original value (the value before dd) you won't necessarily be able to get the next bits back, making that one bit that was recovered useless.
<dyek> Hi! Why is it that "apt-get update" doesn't update packages shown to available through the GUI update-manager?
<ChogyDan> fr3nzy: why don't you use the usb-creator app?
<rumpsy> rehanez: what you want exactly?
<ChogyDan> dyek: try dist-upgrade
<lunks> Hi, something really bizarre is going on after I tried to move Ubuntu from Wubi to a real partition. The new grub doesn't work at all, and I always have to go into the old grub, etc. It seems it messed up with all the naming of partitions and such
<fr3nzy> ChogyDan, I've been following the documentation on help.ubuntu.com for this.
<rumpsy> rehanez: i donno what you want exactly, i'm sorry
<ChogyDan> fr3nzy: link?
<olskolirc> ha! http://www.davidgrant.ca/virtualbox_usb_windows_xp_guest_ubuntu_hardy
<fr3nzy> I'm just not sure how exactly should I copy the files over.
<fr3nzy> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<lullabud> rautamiekka: basically, using random makes it incredibly more difficult than using zero.  zero is just a way to clean a disk.  random is a way of obliterating the data.
<researcher1> How can I know if I have 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, "uname -m"
<researcher1> thanks
<lunks> Where does update-grub grabs info? It's heavily messed up on my PC.
<rautamiekka> lullabud: Oh I see. dd makes recovery attempts useless by screwing up the puzzle with pieces from other. Clever.
<Semitones> dyek, I'm pretty sure update-manager uses aptitude for it's updates
<lullabud> rautamiekka: exactly
<dyek> ChogyDan: There is no such utility or package. Typo?
<rautamiekka> lullabud: Thank you for your patience. That cleared it out :)
<researcher1> what does i686 mean?
<lullabud> rautamiekka: de nada
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, 32bit
<ChogyDan> dyek: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        is that what you ran?
<Graphettion> Does Adobe Photoshop work with Ubuntu using the Wine app?
<researcher1> ok
<Daughain> I need some help getting a linksys wireless card to work on an older compaq laptop. Ubuntu 9.10 is detecting the card, but doesnt seem to be turning it on. Any ideas?
<Semitones>  dyek, try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -- see if it gives you the missing packages
<dyek> Semitones: OK. aptitude doesn't show that package are available too, but it showed in update-manager.
<verb3k> Graphettion, yes
<ZykoticK9> Graphettion, search for your version at http://www.winehq.org/
<rautamiekka> researcher1: i686 is practically same as i384 but i686 contains performance+execution algorithms which allow for more speed, and to do what you couldn't do without them.
<ipwnu> does anyone know of a tutorial that shows you how to encrypt your swap partition post-installation?
<ChogyDan> fr3nzy: sorry, I don't know
<Graphettion> Thank you verb3k, ZykoticK9
<fr3nzy> "vmlinuz" and "initrd.gz" are on the <cdimage>/install directory, and I'm not sure if I should copy the whole directory structure from the cd and make the syslinux.cfg file to reflect that or should I just extract those two files and make some adjustments to the rest - I want the whole alternate CD to be functional.
<verb3k> Graphettion, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2631
<fr3nzy> Ah ok then, thank for your time though.
<tcsoccerman> Is there any safe way to use an iPod touch with linux?
<Semitones> dyek, I'm going to search google to find out what update-manager uses, just a sec
<NewWorld> tcsoccerman:  What do you mean 'safe'?
<rautamiekka> researcher1: Which means, i686 is your best bet if you can choose between i686 and one with lower numbers. If I've understood correctly, if the CPU don't support i686, it'll still run with the ones it supports.
<tcsoccerman> a stable program
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, reportedly they work out of the box in Lucid - only 47 more days till release
<dyek> Semitones: OK. So, "aptitude safe-upgrade" does show a lot of upgrade available. I think that is that I need.
<lullabud> i686 does not mean you are booted into 64-bi
<lullabud> x86_64 means 64-bit
<tcsoccerman> really? Wow!
<Semitones> dyek, glad to hear that :)
<rautamiekka> That's good one you pointed out lullabud. Back in days I had tho that i686 = 64bit
<Graphettion> verb3k: I guess CS4 doesn't work, heh
<rautamiekka> But I know it's not
<goddard> why not use gimp
<Graphettion> Don't have experience with it.
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan for the ./config command it says i need libxtst to compile this program
<ZykoticK9> tcsoccerman, http://www.techhail.com/linux/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-suppots-iphone-and-ipod-touch-out-of-the-box/3710
<verb3k> Graphettion, those tests are old, things might have changed with latter wine releases
<rautamiekka> goddard: GIMP is difficult but very powerful when you get to know it. I'm wrong person to be asked more than that about it :D
<goddard> some things are different but overall they are both just as effective from my experience
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: sudo apt-get install libxtst6
<Graphettion> verb3k: kk, I will try it.
<Graphettion> Thank you.
<verb3k> np
<lullabud> Graphettion: honestly, there are a lot of things gimp can't do that photoshop can, such as folders in layers
<verb3k> lullabud, you mean layer grouping?
<goddard> lullabud is that it? that doesn't sound like a required feature
<verb3k> layer grouping is coming in gimp 2.8
<lullabud> goddard: no, that's not it, that's just the most recent example of a conversion i had to do for a friend who didn't have photoshop handy...
<fr3nzy> ChogyDan, can usb-creator be used from cli? I don't have gnome atm.
<lullabud> verb3k: no, not layer grouping.  in photoshop you can have a folder where you drop multiple layers into it, but they're not necessarily locked together.
<Graphettion> I didn't mean to start an argument. :~
<goddard> lullabud I'd be interested in seeing a comparison with plugins
<happyface>  why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan it says unable to lock administration directory
<tcsoccerman> ZykoticK9, that is excellent news to hear. I've been installing gtkpod and all that shannanigans for a while and finally gave up because it was such a mess. I cannot wait for 10.04
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  i'm installing applications on new install.  one application, adblock-plus said something about "dummy package" in description.  what does "dummy package" mean?
<lullabud> goddard: that would be intersting... honestly i don't have any experience with gimp except converting psd files for my friends who use it.  i use cs4 though
<amit1_> Hi everybody!
<lullabud> roscogruen: a dummy package is just something that is a placeholder to satisfy a dependency or some other requirement.
<goddard> lullabud yeah my experience is limited to designing website headers so nothing to advance
<amit1_> I just installed 10.04 alpha 3
<amit1_> so far so good
<rosco> could anyone help on this?  "dummy package?"
<amit1_> hey is anyone family with developing on Mono?
<Fudge> hi how can i get mpg codecs using apt-get, my text to speech is having problems with the gtk password grab to do it from movie player
<lullabud> rosco: see my reply, not sure if you got it before you changed your name...
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ChogyDan> fr3nzy: I don't think it can.
<fr3nzy> I'll give it a try then.
<Samp> anyone know if there's a way to take a screenshot without showing the mouse?
<blakkheim> Samp: scrot
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: do you have another installing program open? like synaptic
<olskolirc> how come i don't have a "domount" command and none in the repo
<Semitones> Samp, the program in accessories has that as an option
<Semitones> I think
<ShapeShifter499> how can I use my skype account on my other powerpc comp my mom uses which has ubuntu 9.10 on it
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ZykoticK9> Samp, even Application / Accessories / Take screenshot - has an option to "include pointer"
<lullabud> Fudge: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?  i think there are some codecs in there.
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan nope
<Samp> oh. i always use the print screen key.
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: did you use sudo?
<amit1_> any software developers on here?
<amit1_> or programmers...
<lullabud> ShapeShifter499: skype has an installer for ubuntu that you can download from their site, but if you're using 8.06 you can just install it using apt-get
<rosco> lullabud, thx.  i didn't see it.  i want "adblock."  i installed "adblock-plus."  description says, "transitional dummy package."  is this the package i want?  the descriptiion is anything but what i'd expect to see
<Samp> i'm not seeing "take screenshot" in accessories for some reason. It doesn't matter if you get there via alt+f1 right?
<lullabud> rosco: no, don't worry about dummy packages.  they're just there to act as a placeholder for dependency resolution.
<Semitones> amit1_, this is a ubuntu support channel. What's your question?
<lullabud> rosco: it's ok to install them
<ShapeShifter499> lullabud: on powerpc platforms?
<amit1_> what is the best way to deploy a kernel module
<lullabud> ShapeShifter499: ooooh... ppc... hmm.  probably not. =/
<amit1_> on ubuntu...
<lunks> Hi, something really bizarre is going on after I tried to move Ubuntu from Wubi to a real partition. The new grub doesn't work at all, and I always have to go into the old grub, etc. It seems it messed up with all the naming of partitions and such
<lunks> Where does update-grub grabs info? It's heavily messed up on my PC.
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan that was it for got to use that
<Daughain> Can someone give me a link that explains how to install hardware to ifconfig?
<Semitones> Samp, it shouldn't matter how you get there, but one should have been installed by default. If it's not there, try searching synaptic for it
<lullabud> ShapeShifter499: it's unfortunate about ppc.  i had a G5 and it was giving me headaches the same way... i wasn't too disappointed when it died.
<Semitones> !grub | lunks
<ubottu> lunks: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<amit1_> I have created a Kernel module for a PCI device...do I just have to copy it to /lib/modules?
<Fudge> lullabud i cant find tha tpackage
<amit1_> and run depmod?
<Okidesu> how to make a file read only ? do i make it read only in all permission settings in nautilus ?
<lunks> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntuNewBe> hi, can i get some help regarding ssl certs?
<ConfusedBE> Lexmark X2600 Driver for 8.04 presents a GUI interface when the following file is executed: lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh, meant for 8.04, which has a password dialog window that cannot interpret my password from Karmic.  Thoughts?
<rosco> lullabud, THX!
<lunks> Semitones, thanks!
<rosco> lullabud, bye
<lullabud> Fudge: hmm... not really sure.  you might want to look some more or check the ubuntu forums.  or maybe somebody else in here knows the right package to install.
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan i am getting the same error for libxtst
<amit1_> I know I can just add an "insmod" command to the local startup script, but I thought there should be a better way to automatically load the module at startup when the proper pci device is detected..
<lunks> Semitones, looks like I accidentally replaced grub2 for grub on the transfer proccess
<Fudge> thanks
<greezmunkey> pgrep rocks
<Samp> ah, ok. I just added it through the main menu editor, seems checking that box saves prefs that apply even when you hit print screen.
<lullabud> greezmunkey: wow, that is handy
<Semitones> lunks, transfer process?
<ChogyDan> supermatt1000: maybe try installing libxtst6-dev
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan could you send me a pm please
<lunks> Semitones, from a loop-mounted disk to a real partition
<Semitones> amit1_, if nobody in here can help you right now, you might be able to find help on the forums
<Semitones> amit1_, I wish I knew something about kernel modules :P
<amit1_> oh okay, I'll try the forums :)
<supermatt1000> ChogyDan it says you are away
<Semitones> lunks, oh, well good luck getting it fixed
<Semitones> amit1_, good luck :)
<brjann> amit1_: if you just want to force a module load at boot, add the module name to /etc/modules
<greezmunkey> lullabud, I actually created my own with a shell script, and then came across pgrep in a how-to!
<ubuntuNewBe> I had question about some ssl lines on the ubuntu help pages, what do these 2 lines mean?  openssl req -new -key smtpd.key -x509 -days 3650 -out smtpd.crt # has prompts
<ubuntuNewBe> openssl req -new -x509 -extensions v3_ca -keyout cakey.pem -out cacert.pem -days 3650
<lullabud> greezmunkey: haha, funny when that happens... anymore, before i write a script i think "is this something somebody would have already written?"
<amit1_> brjann: is this how other kernel modules would work?
<lullabud> greezmunkey: which is how i found prename
<greezmunkey> lullabud: prename?
<lullabud> greezmunkey: perl syntax renaming tool
<amit1_> brjann: I mean if you were to download a kernel module for a device, would you just add it to /etc/modules?
<fridgerator> hello!  i installed wicd and removed network manager, and now my wireless card does not show up in ifconfig, any ideas?
<greezmunkey> lullabud: let me man that...
<greezmunkey> lullabud: ah
<brjann> amit1_: /etc/modules is useful for modules that for whatever reason aren't loaded by the kernel even though they should be.
<sun> hi morning
<greezmunkey> lullabud: I can guarantee that if I come up with an idea in 'nix, son=me else has though of it first!
<lullabud> greezmunkey: haha, some day that will change :)
<brjann> amit1_: generally speaking modules are autoloaded when the hardware is detected, without needing to add them to /etc/modules. but sometimes that just doesn't work right
<sun> anybody know if ubuntu 9.10 support OpenGL 3.x ?
<lullabud> greezmunkey: some day you'll be like "omg, i'm going to write this really complex app" and nobody would have already written it
<amit1_> Is Ubuntu 10.04 optimized for power consumption on notebooks?
<lullabud> sun: not sure if this is useful, but glxinfo | grep -i version shows 2.1 on my ubuntu 9.10 system.
<amit1_> Or is there a way to turn this feature "on"
<fr3nzy> Anyone who's succesfully put an installation cd for ubuntu alternate on USB manually? I have a few questions.
<brjann> amit1_: all lucid support questions should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<fridgerator> hey guys... i installed wicd and removed network manager and now my wireless network interface doesnt show up in ifconfig, any ideas?
<rfa_> fridgerator wicd not woeking?
<fridgerator> i guess not, somehow after installing it my wireless card does not show up in ifconfig... only wired card
<sun> anybody know if ubuntu 9.10 support OpenGL 3.x ?
<rfa_> fridgerator runwicd-client and try join to network
<fridgerator> no wireless networks found
<rfa_> fridgerator sudo /etc/init.d/wicd
<fridgerator> in ifconfig i only have eth0 - my wired card, wireless card diseared
<rfa_> fridgerator iwconfig
<rfa_> not ifconfig
<rfa_> w=wireless
<fridgerator> ahhh... wlan0 is my wireless, not eth0
<fridgerator> cool, thanks dude!
<rfa_> np ;)
<Daughain> How do you set power on when it is set off?
<Daughain> In iwconfig
<igie> Everytime I try to unmute my mic on my USB device... I click close, when I open the volume settings it auto mutes again... anyone know why?
<lullabud> you know, i'm so happy that the ubuntu crowd is friendly.  so many other chat rooms are full of jerks.
<lullabud> yay ubuntu
<void_pointer> lullabud stick around a while
<lullabud> haha, i've never seen it get as bad in here as i have other places
<Jerky> haha, most linux users have a massive ego
<void_pointer> lullabud just joking :) - the worst it gets is getting warned about being OT
<lullabud> eh... i wouldn't say so.  i think most loud people on IRC do though ;-)
<Graphettion> Why don't they make a damn operating system that supports all files, etc.
<Graphettion> Ugh!
<void_pointer> Graphettion it's called "proprietary". Otherwise known as "show me the money!"
<Dr_Willis> i thought programs supported files.. Not OS's
<Dr_Willis> then again.. is there an actual Ubuntu issue here? I missed it.
<harry-houdini1> has ubuntu 9.10 put some sort of firewall in place i dont know about?
<Dr_Willis> harry-houdini1:  theres no default firewallrules by default.
<Graphettion> Or is it all copyright related?
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 you can check yourself with "sudo iptables -L" in a terminal window
<Dr_Willis> harry-houdini1:  check with sudo iptables --list
<Dr_Willis> -L = --list (i think) :)
<Dr_Willis> or did i get the case wrong?
<void_pointer> Dr_Willis you are an op here - you are always right ;_
<Dr_Willis> void_pointer:  i just read a lot.
<Dr_Willis> void_pointer:  i cant even rember the last time i used iptables :
<harry-houdini1> you got it right Dr_Willis
<void_pointer> but yeah, I'm pretty sure -L == --list
<harry-houdini1> i am getting connection refused trying to connect to tightvnc ...
<hipitihop> I want to build ffmpeg but 'sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg' complains it cannot find source package, what do I need
<Dr_Willis> long options use 2 dashes according to some standard that i cant rember. :) then ya got programs that break that standard.
<Dr_Willis> hipitihop:  enable the -src repos , update package list, and try again
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 did your "sudo iptables -L" show anything besides "ACCEPT"s?
<harry-houdini1> no all ACCEPTS
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 ok, at least you know it's not the firewall
<harry-houdini1> tightvnc tells me its running for :1
<harry-houdini1> i wonder do i have to enable remote x somewhere in xwindows
<Daughain> How do I turn on the wireless card in iwconfig?
<Jerky> what the best way to stream video across the internet from an Ubuntu server to a kubuntu notebook
<Jerky> I tried ampache but it does not do video very well
<lullabud> Jerky: vlc can do video streaming
<Dr_Willis> harry-houdini1:  not for vnc  normally
<hipitihop> JErky, have you looked at vlc
<linagee> does anyone know why Mobile Broadband connections have like a 50/50 chance of showing up in the network menu on ubuntu netbook remix?
<Jerky> well, i have a whole library that I want to stream
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 what about the other side of the connection? Is there a firewall there?
<Jerky> yes i use it
<lullabud> Jerky: you can set it up to play through many files
<hipitihop> Jerky, well afaik streaming is one of its strengths
<Jerky> whats afaik?
<harry-houdini1> nope no firewall there either
<lullabud> Jerky: as far as i know
<hipitihop> Jerky, "as far as I know"
<Jerky> ahh
<Jerky> lol i feel like a fool
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 ok, the next thing to check is if you are going through a router and NAT to reach the vnc box
<hipitihop> Jerky, if you read the vlc documentation you will find all you need to stream ... it can transcode on teh fly and all
<Jerky> ok but i have a lot of videos on my server, so if i am on the road, is there an easy way to do it
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 it's been a while since I used vnc but I think it's port 5900 you'd have to port forward through the router
<lullabud> Jerky: oooh, so what you want is remote access to your videos, not necessarily to have them streaming over the internet....
<ChogyDan> !checkinstall > supermatt1000
<ubottu> supermatt1000, please see my private message
<Jerky> yeah
<harry-houdini1> thanks the hosts are on the same lan
<Jerky> like i want to be on my notebook across the country and pick a movie i want to watch from my server
<buttons840> i've accidently removed the ubuntu ppa's from my software sources, is there a default source.list i can download or that is stored somewhere?
<hipitihop> Jerky, don't know the answer to that, perhaps someone else knows
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 ok. Well, we've about reached the end of my knowledge of vnc. Sorry :)
<Jerky> hipitihop: thanks for your help
<void_pointer> harry-houdini1 maybe it's a vnc-specific config setting
<lullabud> Jerky: well, vlc does the transcoding on the fly, so that's nice for when you're on a slow connection...
<Jerky> lullabud: yeah, i know, i have tried a bunch of stuff, just seeing if anyone has an idea
<lullabud> Jerky: there's got to be a better app.  i just can't think of it... slingbox would be rad, but that is hardware.
<Jerky> lullabud: yeah i just wish there was a super easy wat to do vlc
<Jerky> but its like you gotta ssh into the server and bla bla bla
<Jerky> many steps i think
<lullabud> there may be a web app to do it in the browser, if not it would be not a huge deal to make something quickly that would do it.
<hipitihop> Dr_Willis, enabling the src repos did the trick, thanks.
<chelz> buttons840: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Ubuntu%20Software%20Tab
<lullabud> Jerky: man, yeah... looks like linux is lacking in that regard.  from what i heard though, vlc is ramping up their streaming stuff.
<lullabud> Jerky: also, vlc has a web interface that's available.  you might try that.
<Jerky> lullabud: i love vlc, i use it to stream from ampache
<Jerky> lullabud: hmm didnt realize they had a web interface
<lullabud> Jerky: - http://wiki.videolan.org/Web_Interface
<ddrj> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a system that has NO operating system on it by default?
<lullabud> ddrj: yeah
<ddrj> lullabud: did u go the booting ubuntu installer from usb route?
<lullabud> ddrj: i'm sure many of us have.  it's a pretty common thing.
<lullabud> ddrj: i've done it from usb and dvd
<ddrj> ahh ok good!!!
<ddrj> i got this error when trying to boot from USB
<ddrj> No bootable partition in table.
<lullabud> ddrj: how did you create your usb disk?
<ddrj> it's set as active partition, used that unetbootin tool to create the usb
<ddrj> i used unetbootin, specified iso and browsed to ubuntu 9.10 iso
<Thundarr> Q: 9.10/64bit  Turning mouse acceleration to lowest doesn't actually turn it off. Is there a way to edit something and actually turn accel off? thanks much.
<hipitihop> Jerky, I don't remember the standard now something four letter acrnoym like PPtd <- pretty sure that's not it, which allows various players to see and select from a list of available media
<lullabud> ddrj: unfortunately, booting usb still has a lot of problems. =/
<ddrj> ;\\ yeah... i don't have a cd drive or floppy on target OS
<linagee> can someone help a ubuntu newb? how do I get a newer version of a kernel module driver (from unstable)? some sort of dpkg command line thing?
<ddrj> err target machine
<Nickalai> did you enable boot removable devices in bios?
<lullabud> ddrj: what machine is it?  you might be able to find people who have done the same thing.
<ddrj> tbh, just a custom built one lullabud
<linagee> lullabud: I am booting from SD card. :)
<lullabud> ddrj: also, it sounds like you may have done the usb creation wrong.  it seems like it's finding a bootable device, but not the bootable partition.
<linagee> lullabud: if you think booting from USB is hard... lol
<lullabud> linagee: yeah, haha, unfortunately a lot of hardware has problems booting from anything except cdrom, hard disk and floppy.  not all of it though, a lot of it is great at booting off alternative media.
<hipitihop> Jerky, and apparently vlc also has a plugin for it. but I have not used the stuff myself.
<linagee> lullabud: (no bios support to boot from SD card. I have grub set up on my physical hard drive, then I had to edit initrd.img because they also thought you don't need to be booting from SD card)
<ddrj> lullabud: hm.... what do you mean? i dl'ed the ubuntu 9.10 iso, opened up unetbootin, specified iso and then it created it onto my usb drive
<Jerky> hipitihop: thanks
<hipitihop> Jerky, no problem, sorry for being vague in the last bit.
<Dougdoug4> How could an idiot contribute to ubuntu?
<lullabud> ddrj: oooh, you know, another thing is that not all usb devices are bootable.  some of them have firmware updates available that make them bootable.
<ddrj> also the partition's set as active / primary
<ddrj> ahhhh
<hipitihop> can someone tell me what the current replacement for liblame-dev is ?
<linagee> Dougdoug4: test things, report bugs to forums and such
<ddrj> crap, it may not be bootable then x\\
<Dougdoug4> linagee: test things such as..?
<ddrj> this is just a cheap office depot brand
<linagee> Dougdoug4: on your computer
<Dougdoug4> like programs?
<linagee> Dougdoug4: hardware/software/etc
<ddrj> lullabud: is there any alternative other than USB / cd / floppy to installing ubuntu? can i do a network install or anything ?
<linagee> ddrj: why do you need that? get a USB CD drive and boot from that. (or does your bios support booting from USB CD?)
<lullabud> ddrj: you could boot over the network, but that's pretty involved.
<ddrj> linagee: hmm yeah but i don't have a usb cd drive or any friends that have one ;(
<lullabud> ddrj: what kind of usb drive are you trying to boot from?
<linagee> I have an acer aspire one netbook. how funny it is that video runs smoothly in ubuntu and jerky in windows 7. (I think it has too much crap loaded by default such as mcafee, etc.)
<ddrj> lullabud: this is an Ativa 2GB
<linagee> ddrj: ebay
<chelz> ddrj: http://boot.kernel.org/
<rohan> when i do an aptitude update, there is one of the repos which is stuck at 'waiting for headers'. how do i pinpoint which particular repo is that?
<ddrj> thanks checking
<linagee> rohan: wireshark? lol
<buttons840> chelz, i didn't see anything in your link about restoring my sources.list.   i've lost the sources.list file and was wondering if i could get a default one from anywhere?
<masu3701>  my friend is trying to remove desktop into my ubuntu pc from windows using vnc but cant?
<lullabud> ddrj: looks like other people are having boot problems with that flash device...
<lullabud> ddrj: *usb device
<masu3701> do i need to have vnc on my ubuntu for him to access it?
<chelz> buttons840: try unchecking and rechecking stuff in there. it might make a new one.
<linagee> masu3701: trying to remove desktop??
<linagee> masu3701: call a professional mover?
<masu3701> ?
<lullabud> ddrj: do you have a different usb stick you can use?
<linagee> masu3701: read what you wrote before throwing question marks out there
<ddrj> lullabud: woah thanks, how did u know that others were having problems with it? also yeah i can find another usb device, would u recommend any? (i can buy from walmart real quick)
<masu3701> you know wat i was trying to say so
<lullabud> ddrj: google told me.
<linagee> masu3701: not really. remove desktop?
<ddrj> hahaha
<masu3701> remote
<ddrj> lullabud: can i pm u?
<lullabud> ddrj: sure
<linagee> ddrj: PNY from walmart works
<felipe__> Hi everyone. I have a doubt. if a do the command line "man fwrite" (for example) the shell says the don't have the manual entry for fwrite.
<linagee> ddrj: I tried doing the ISO/USB boot thing with a 16GB walmart PNY USB drive
<Nickalai> i think that masu3701 would like to take advantage of ubuntu's remote desktop capabilities
<ddrj> linagee: thanks !!! i'll get that then, cus this ativa's a POS office depot knock off brand
<linagee> ddrj: not that you need 16GB for an ISO, but it was only $50 or so and I will of course reuse it
<ddrj> yaw
<ddrj> hmm i think i'll just get a 1gb maybe! :X :P
<linagee> ddrj: why don't you return it when you're done too? that will complete the cheapskateness. :P
<elmakaru_22> somebody can help me with a tv online site
<elmakaru_22> or a program
<elmakaru_22> plss
<Nickalai> masu3701: look in your system's settings for remote desktop. ubuntu builds in the vnc server
<ddrj> hahahha very funny linagee
<ddrj> it's just that i lose usb drives very quickly
<ddrj> i lost 2 to the washer already
<linagee> ddrj: I don't think they have 1GB PNY USB drives at walmart anymore btw. I think 2GB or 4GB is the smallest now
<ddrj> one is lost somewhere around here
<bigtom21485> I have an hp tx2525nr with ubuntu 9.10 x64 and i cant seem to get it to recognize the wireless drivers.
<earthen> anyone what to help me figure out why I can't write to my fat32 partition
<h00ked> hi, is there anyone, who can help me with apache and ssl (https) mode?
<masu3701> Nickalai: i did alow access in remote desketop ...and hes using windows, so he installed vnc viewer
<masu3701> but he cant connect to my pc
<bigtom21485> anyway i can tell it to look in the ubuntu cd based on the name of the wifi card?
<wineman> does anybodys mouse pointer disappear from time to time
<linagee> masu3701: can he telnet to the port you're running your VNC server on?
<masu3701> didnt try that
<hipitihop> I get the following, can someone help me resolve: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hipitihop>   libx264-dev: Depends: libx264-67 (= 1:0.svn20090621+git364d7d-0ubuntu2) but 1:0.svn20090703-0.0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa1 is to be installed
<Nickalai> same network correct? ip settings are correct? password correct?
<linagee> masu3701: and then also, can you? (from a remote test server)
<masu3701> linagee: didnt get that
<dbdii407> Hey all. I'm trying to find the developer server that someone posted to me to find the xUbuntu wallpaper, now i'm looking for the murrina theme. Anyone know the link?
<linagee> masu3701: didn't get what
<bigtom21485> how do i get drivers for a Broadcom 4321 AG wifi adapter?
<ddrj> linagee: to complete the cheapskate part, i'm about to try installing ubuntu from my camera via usb :) (gotta give credit to lullabud)
<linagee> ddrj: LOL
<masu3701> linagee: what you mean.....i trying to remote desktop into my own pc and was able...but he cant
<linagee> ddrj: or just get a drive and don't destroy them in the washer. :)
<wrapster> im looking out for a CD burner.. which softwares are available?
<ddrj> yeah easier said than done :P
<linagee> masu3701: can you connect to your VNC server from a remote shell/host on the internet
<lullabud> man, i ran my ipod nano through the washing machine and it worked fine
<bigtom21485> the bravado cd/dvd burner that comes with ubuntu 9.10 is pretty fast and reliable
<lullabud> crazy but true
<masu3701> linagee: do i need to install vnc?
<linagee> masu3701: ?
<buttons840> chelz, i can't get my sources.list restored
<dbdii407> I know the theme didn't just disappear. ;)
<linagee> masu3701: I don't get the question. are you just assuming linux (Xorg) has VNC by default or something? there is no default to assume in linux
<buttons840> chelz, i'm not use to the gui, i usually just edit the file
<Guest85185> how can i find the path to my iphone that i just plugged in to my linux box?
<linagee> Guest85185: the path?
<wrapster> bigtom21485: thats what i used..  But im unable to add more files to it after i burn it once.. And by default the multisession is enabled..
<linagee> Guest85185: do you have an automounter running or something?
<wrapster> not really sure what is happening.
<buttons840> does anyone else know of a default sources.list for apt?  i just had a typical ubuntu 9.10 file until i ruined it...
<lullabud> buttons840: - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<linagee> does anyone know when 10.4 is coming out? the first of next month maybe? :)
<ZykoticK9> linagee, 47 days until release
<linagee> ZykoticK9: tick tock tick tock. :)
<Darkyyy> cool
<masu3701> linagee: so do i need to install vnc also? cause i didnt...all i did was enabling remote desktop in the settings
<Darkyyy> when it's released i'm gonna delete my windows
<ZykoticK9> linagee, 5 days till beta 1
<bigtom21485> wrapster: im on a dual boot vista/ubuntu laptop and i cant get ubuntu to see my wifi card so im trying to figure out why it found my wifi card when i ran from the livecd but not now that i have it installed on my hard drive
<buttons840> lullabud, that has a 8.04 sources.list
<Guest85185> linagee I don't know because it mounts at a photo device when pluged in however I am getting ready to try ifuse and it said i need to provide a path to my device...
<linagee> ZykoticK9: does netbook remix come out as part of that, or do we have to wait extra?
<lullabud> buttons840: you just change "hardy" to be whatever version you're using
<buttons840> lullabud, also has a little note at the bottom "this is not a complete list" so i'm hesitant to use it
<detrix> I am trying to help a friend to connect two computers (1st one is a Ununtu box, the other a windows XP box.) to a DSL modem/router.  Do I use a router or switch?
<ZykoticK9> linagee, Netbook Remix has been renamed to "Ubuntu Netbook Edition (UNE)" and yes should be same release date
<mrenouf> ZykoticK9, I always jump in around beta1. Kernel freeze means most craziness is fixed ;-)
<buttons840> guess it's better than nothing
<linagee> Guest85185: open a prompt and type mount. it will tell you all mounted devices and where they are mounted
<cfedde> detrix: typicaly a switch
<Guest85185> linagee will do brb
<earthen> Hey guys i have this line in my fstab "/dev/sda6 /media/Documents vfat quiet,defaults,rw 0 0" but i still cannot write to it? can someone explain why?
<cfedde> detrix: and frequently DSL routers hjave one built in.
<ZykoticK9> mrenouf, hope you like crazy button placement (i'll drop subject #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion)
<linagee> ZykoticK9: renamed. interesting. nice about the simaltaneous release
<linagee> masu3701: I don't know about any VNC gui preinstalled utilities of ubuntu
<detrix> cfedde: this one seems to only allow one.  there is only one port on the dsl modem.
<masu3701> linagee: i think vino is preinstall in ubuntu as the vnc server
<cfedde> detrix: ah. then a low end 5 port switch will need to be chained from the dsl modem/router
<detrix> cfedde: which is why I think a switch is needed
<linagee> detrix: does the port output PPPoE data, or is it already authenticated? If it's the second one, you might be able to hook it to a switch
<linagee> masu3701: do you see the server running, do you see it listening on the port? I would check all of these first
<lullabud> buttons840: what version are you using?
<cfedde> let one of the boxes do the pppoe and the other can just client along.
<bigtom21485> how do i get drivers for a Broadcom 4321 AG wifi adapter?
<linagee> cfedde: unless the DSL modem/router is outputting PPPoE data. then hooking it to a switch would not be an optimal thing
<detrix> linagee: as far as I know, my friend does not need to enter in a username or password...
<cfedde> linagee: could be.
<buttons840> lullabud, i am using ubuntu 9.10
<linagee> detrix: PPPoE data can be cached in a variety of places
<linagee> detrix: er, PPPoE credentials
<masu3701> linagee: not sure how to check that
<Roasted> Isnt the new "brand" theme in lucid? I hear people talking about it so I installed lucid alpha 3 in a VM and I see human... wheres brand at??
<linagee> masu3701: how to check to see it's running. know the process name, use top. how to check to see if it's listening on a port. use netstat
<linagee> top or ps
<linagee> or a variety of graphical tools that do the same thing top/ps and netstat. (but why add a layer of complexity just for a gui)
<daddysmurf> I want to set up my own mail server of sorts, which will go get my mail from my work's exchange server, as well as pull from gmail (and maybe one day, hotmail, then THE WORLD!!!), so that I can check my power bill in mutt
<lullabud> buttons840: i'm looking for the command right now...
<Debian911> Anyone have much experience with SSD + Trim and Alignments - just got Ubuntu Server 9.10, upgraded to kernel 2.6.33 - but I've now read up on having alignment offset set, however this is on a Server I do not have physical access to so Live CD is out, not to mention reformatting SSDs as thats where my only OS sits. Ideas?
<IdleOne> daddysmurf: sounds like a lot of work just to check your power bill
<buttons840> lullabud, a command to what?
<lullabud> buttons840: it would just be too easy to pastebin my 9.10 file to you ;-)
<linagee> daddysmurf: can't you just set up mutt to check your gmail? there's no reason to set up a server
<lullabud> buttons840: to reset your sources.list
<buttons840> lullabud, that is fine
<lullabud> it's actually something i've wanted to do, but didnt' know how, and your issue reminded me.
<masu3701> linagee: i dont see it..
<linagee> Debian911: ideas: should have gotten an iLO or a DRAC
<daddysmurf> linagee, IdleOne: this is really just kind of another attempt at learning, combined with as step of a larger project
<Debian911> linagee: >
<buttons840> lullabud, a command to restore a default file?  wouldn't that require a default file being stored elsewhere?
<linagee> Debian911: greater than?
<Debian911> linagee: was meant to say ?
<lullabud> buttons840: yes.  just like dpkg-reconfigure can restore default configs
<linagee> Debian911: iLO = HP's remote console. DRAC is Dell's.
<Thundarr> **clocks ahead one hour tonight.***
<linagee> Thundarr: why
<linagee> Thundarr: my computer takes care of things like that.
<Thundarr> does your computer take care of the time in your car? your microwave? your watch?
<daddysmurf> in the end, I'd like to be able to run my own domain's mail, as well as funnel any and all outside sources to my hardware, then possible set it up on a laptop for when I go on vacation and have spotty connection. Then I'll take the laptop down to mcd's and by the end of a small fry, I can take my mail back to wherever I am and read it interweb-free :D
<Thundarr> the clocks around your house? your bedside alarm?
<linagee> Thundarr: car, yes (GPS). microwave - it's recently broke :(. my watch - what's a watch? do you mean my phone which also automatically updates?
<daddysmurf> Thundarr: aren't all those things just small computers?
<linagee> Thundarr: what's a bedside alarm? do you mean my phone?
<Debian911> linagee: well unfort. im stuck with this atm, was wondering if anyone were fimiular with SSD
<Thundarr> wow you people are arrogant pricks.
<IdleOne> !attitude | Thundarr
<ubottu> Thundarr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<daddysmurf> Thundarr: not arrogant, just obnoxious and sarcastic. I thought it was funny
<linagee> Thundarr: the clocks around my house all sync to atomic clocks
<daddysmurf> linagee: maybe there is such a thing as too much geek
<lullabud> buttons840: well, i'm coming up empty handed...   http://pastebin.com/CnsbwkkA
<linagee> daddysmurf: having a phone that replaces a watch and alarm clock? I know many people that are at least that geeky
<tsccof> I love my Nokia 6220 Classic :D
<Thundarr> using your phone as an alarm clock is like something poor people do
<brjann> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lullabud> Thundarr: haha, what do you use for an alarm clock?
<Thundarr> an actual alarm clock
<linagee> Thundarr: rich people take the extra time to maintain multiple devices?
<Preposteruss> alarm clocks are for poor people
<daddysmurf> my phone does not replace my vcr :)
<lullabud> Thundarr: that's so 80's ;-)
<Thundarr> hence the term 'alarm clock'
<tsccof> I have both
<tsccof> so I am middle class
<Preposteruss> waking up when you don't want to is also for poor people
<elmakaru_22> a tv online site plss can you help me?
<linagee> Preposteruss: no. if you get your alarm clock at rent-a-center, then you're poor. :)
<lullabud> lol
<linagee> Preposteruss: making monthly payments on an alarm clock. ROFL
<daddysmurf> the new Sony-buntu Dream Machine with htop!
<linagee> (using their credit card to make those payments too)
<Preposteruss> i know someone making payments on a watch
<Preposteruss> 400 a month...
<Roasted> Is there any way I can install the new "light" theme that's coming to lucid on karmic??
<linagee> Preposteruss: I can buy a multi-purpose phone for that much. :)
<buttons840> lullabud, thank you
<Debian911> So currently no way to realign SSDs without a wipe occuring on drives?
<lullabud> buttons840: np
<Preposteruss> yeah, i spent half that on my phone
<Preposteruss> and it runs debian
<linagee> Debian911: yes
<tsccof> Roasted: it is located somewhere in lucid, not sure where though, I do not use GNOME
<linagee> Debian911: go to the site. make a backup. redo things. :)
<linagee> Debian911: that is a way
<Debian911> linagee: haha I wish :)
<Roasted> tscof I have lucid alpha 3 installed in a VM, and I dont see it anywhere - I still have the human theme...
<tsccof> Roasted: you simply need to take the files and move them to /home/user/.themes/
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  its avail for download at several ubuntu blog/news sites.. but the theme basically stinks. :)
<linagee> Debian911: if the site is too far, use the server monkies or iLO/DRAC.
<daddysmurf> I've always wondered why *buntu/suse/fedora/etc have version numbers, when it's really the individual software that changes
<linagee> Debian911: if there are no server monkies or iLO/DRAC, then it really isn't a server. it's a fail-in-a-box
<lullabud> <3 drac
<tsccof> Roasted: try http://gnome-look.org
<masu3701> linagee: i think you can only remote desktop into pc on the same network
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, it really doesn't, but I wouldn't mind a link or some sort of direction on where I can try it out.
<masu3701> so i guess that is the reason why he cant get access
<linagee> masu3701: do you have NAT set up? do you have a router? learn2route
<daddysmurf> masu3701: ssh with tunnel is a damn thing :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  ive been using it - yes it does.. i think one site i saw it at was webupd8 or somthing lke that
<saganbyte> Hello
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, what dont you like about it?
<masu3701> linagee: i do have a router...
<saganbyte> If i edit the hosts file in etc/... and then reboot... when i do hostname -f, its says Unknown Host.. what could i be doing wrong
<linagee> masu3701: and how is your friend trying to use it? with your public IP?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, actually I just installed the PPA from webupd8 but I don't know where the theme is at...
<linagee> masu3701: do you have the port correctly forwarded on the router?
<masu3701> linagee: we try both
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  same problems most of the blogs say..  butons are hard to see and the put them on the left side is a total pain.
<linagee> masu3701: do you even want to take the risk of having on open VNC port on the internet
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  since you used the ppa the buttons may or may not be on the left side. If they are not.. they will be in the wrong order.
<masu3701> linagee: what will tht do?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i think its called radience or somthing like that
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I wish I could tell, but I dont have the theme PERIOD.
<linagee> masu3701: nothing. until you are hacked.
<Roasted> oh...
<Roasted> let me look
<masu3701> linagee: lol
<Dr_Willis> The whole way themes work in Gnome is showing that it needs work.. but with the next gnome3 stuff.. i imagine all the old themes will be useless :)
<Roasted> wow, this does suck
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  told ya.
<Roasted> I just threw up in my mouth
<Dr_Willis> if you set the buttons to the left like they want.. it looks ok.. for some windows.. and nasty for others.
<Roasted> what about the darker one that was on the display site?
<Freak007> Hi, could anyone help me. I think I know how to fix my problem but I can't quite carry it out.  The problem is Window corruption with older ATI graphics cards. I found the fix for this in the release notes, but I lack the programming skills to carry it out completely.
<Dr_Willis> theres other themes out i belive Roasted  - some sites have them for download, or check the gnome-look and art sites.
<linagee> Freak007: the fix is to buy a newer graphics card
<masu3701> linagee: so is there another program that will allow to remote desktop from outside the network?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, meh. maybe I'll just stuck with human blue lucid I found on gnomelook...
<Roasted> it looked so much better in screenshots
<linagee> masu3701: ????
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i always use one of a few differnt themes.. that i like.
<linagee> masu3701: open a port on your router to connect in to a PC on your network
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, whats your favorite?
<linagee> masu3701: are you using DD-WRT?
<masu3701> linagee: dont know what that is
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  ones that have the X button in a differnt color. and are easy on the eyes.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  and the window handles in a different color
<linagee> Freak007: if a good programmer's time is worth $100/hr and if it takes even one hour to solve the problem, why would you not have bought a $100 graphics card instead?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, what do you mean the window handles in a different color? You mean at the top of each window? kind of like how the default human theme is?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  at the bottom right/left
<lullabud> masu3701: there are a bunch of tips for remote desktop in here - http://lifehacker.com/tag/remote-computing/
<amanu> hello
<tsccof> hello :_
<tsccof> :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  like in the bluecurve theme i think
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, not sure I know what you mean...
<Freak007> There is a fix in the Ubuntu release notes, it an old computer, and I know that I can fix it I just don't understand some of the command details
<Kamokow> Is there a way to make it so that when a new thing gets added to my desktop, it goes to the first open spot? Like, how can i make it so things that are named the same, dont go back to the spot they previously were?
<linagee> lullabud: does that show how to set up a port forward when you don't even know how to work your router?
<lullabud> linagee: it shows alternatives to such a complex situation
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  go look at themes/screen shots then
<Eronarn_> I'm having difficulties setting up xrandr with (identical) dual monitors on my new system. One is on DVI, and one is on VGA. No setting that I've tried has actually turned on the VGA one even though it shows up in xrandr, it shows up in Display Preferences and isn't off, etc. Am I missing something obvious here?
<amanu> some one using fedra there now?
<linagee> lullabud: I can't see how one document would account for thousands of different types of routers. :)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the corners of the windows have 2 handles of a different color
<lullabud> linagee: there are alternatives to port-forwarding...
<linagee> lullabud: open a VPN? hah
<linagee> lullabud: uPNP? (even more LOL. lots of LOL on that one.)
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, like this?
<Roasted> http://www.jfedor.org/shots/gnome2.png
<amit1_> Why is "add" grayed out in the VPN tab?
<amit1_> I want to add a VPN connection..
<dk> low
<linagee> amit1_: you have to pay for it first
<amit1_> seriously?
<linagee> lol
<amit1_> wow
<linagee> amit1_: no, I'm just messing with you
<linagee> amit1_: that was the case in the 90s though. VPN = $
<amit1_> VPN still costs $ = Windows
<lullabud> linagee: even skype for linux has screen sharing built in, and it doesn't require port forwarding.
<greezmunkey> amit1_, are you using Network Manager?
<lullabud> - http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<linagee> amit1_: what is Windows? sounds like some way to lure people out of $ by creating all sorts of licensing tiers and requirements
<amit1_> yes, the standard tool for ubuntu
<linagee> lullabud: wtf is "sharing built in"
<linagee> lullabud: skype does not require port forwarding for different reasons
<lullabud> linagee: as in, out-of-the-box screen sharing capabilities.
<amit1_> I have an option to "configure vpn"
<om26er> !language | linagee
<linagee> lullabud: they use their own servers as a go-between
<amit1_> but the "add" button is grayed out in the VPN tab
<lullabud> linagee: exactly.  i was explaining how screen sharing can function without resorting to port forwarding, which is useful when people dont' know how to configure their routers
<ubottu> linagee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greezmunkey> amit1_: NM will only allow you to create a vpn if NM manages the network interface. You probably need to clear /etc/network/interfaces (comment everything except lo)
<lullabud> linagee: for configuring routers, portforward.com is the best solution
<linagee> om26er: wtf is not allowed? what the freak
<om26er> linagee, no
<linagee> :(
<lullabud> that is, http://portforward.com
<amit1_> all I have in interfaces is:
<amit1_> auto lo
<greezmunkey> amit1_: Look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<amit1_> face lo inet loopback
<amit1_> oh i need the plugin...
<linagee> amit1_: if you want to use cisco's VPNs, then it equals $
<amit1_> okay i'm installing the PPT plugin for NM
 * downix is getting quite fustrated with the inability of getting any Linux distribution to see virtual disk 0 as sda, and they all insist on putting virtual disk 1 as sda
<amit1_> used for M$ VPNs
<linagee> downix: what is virtual disk 0/1?
<linagee> downix: sounds like a microsoft terminology
<downix> linagee, VD0 is a 160GB mirror, VD1 is a 1TB mirror, both set up in hardware raid on a SAS5i
<linagee> amit1_: what is a PPT plugin? PPTP?
<loui> ANYONE:  i installed ubuntu and tried a new screen resolution or "monitor configuration or something.  it went rightt to "power save"
<amit1_> yes pptp
<amit1_> I think i have reboot now
<downix> loui: seen that happen if you set some parameter out of bounds for the monitor, refresh rate is the most common one
<faron> have installed the latest version of firefox on my xubuntu 8.04 & now flash doesn't seem to work.In fact,upon checking "add-ons",I have noticed that in addition to my version 10.0 r45 flashplayer,it seems that the new version Firefox {3.6} also comes with version 0.4.12 flashplayer & it's causing problems.Flash doesn't work at all now.Anyubody have any suggestions ?
<loui> ANYONE:  i had to do a hard reset and am back in linux Mint.  how do i get
<loui> downix: i had a file in there i want, badly
<faron> sorry about that long post everybody
<linagee> faron: how do you install the latest version?
<loui> downix: any way to retrieve that file while back in Mint partion?
<downix> loui: how familiar with the command prompt are you?
<loui> downix: i can copy/paste.
<loui> downix: ha.  that is a joke, but true
<faron> linagee ? I already have the latest version but in addition to that version firefox 3.6 comes with version 0.4,12
<bullgard> faron: Your Firefox version is not regularly provided by Karmic. You better ask in #ubuntu+1.
<linagee> faron: just curious. I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and noticed it only comes with an outdated version of firefox
<Roasted> aw noooooooo. I installed the lucid theme and it kicked ALL min/max/close icons in every window to the left for ALL themes. I want them on the right.... how can I do this?
<linagee> faron: did you get it from unstable somehow, or add it in by hand or something?
<om26er> linagee, because it was released when that *outdated* version was there
<faron> yes linagee that's true
<linagee> om26er: why doesn't the firefox updater work then? :(
<om26er> linagee, I read there are plans to backport firefox 3.6 for karmic and even back users
<linagee> om26er: is it that hard to write an updater that says, "am I in a debian based environment? RPM based?" and then grab the appropriate upgrade binaries and install them? :(
<downix> I'd just be happy to get a working system again.
<faron> me too downix
<loui> downix: any ideas?  i'd love to get the file back before i figure out issue with reconfiguring monitor settings?
<om26er> linagee, provide updates and result the system to be unstable? (without proper testing)
<downix> loui: do you have a LiveCD of any sort?
<loui> i've lubuntu alpha3 and puppylinux
<sonicsweep> rizon.net
<loui> downix: ^
<linagee> om26er: isn't that what individual applications do? (firefox/etc)
<loui> i've also a ubuntu live usb
<loui> downix: ^
<downix> loui, that would do.  You can login to the live version and copy files around within there
<loui> usb is xubuntu 8 downix
<downix> loui: so?  You just need a basic interface, mount the disks you need to manipulate, and go at it
<loui> k.  before i restart with liveCD, do you recommend puppy or lubuntu or xubuntu?
<om26er> linagee, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-new-firefox-support-model/
<loui> i could view file in liveCD?  i just would like to view a very large file
<Dr_Willis> i find it hard to reccomend 'puppy linux' except in special cases  loui
<downix> Whichever you are comfortable with.  And never had an issue with viewing files under a LiveCD
<loui> Dr_Willis: & downix k.  when i restart, just use a file browser?
<downix> yup
<loui> downix: and Dr_Willis Thank yall!
<loui> bye
 * om26er once tried the live session of fedora and its darn slow and laggy
 * downix is trying re-installing the OS, still bizzare, and can't get it to boot.  Linux wants to MBR sda, but it is the second virtual disk image, and the system boots off of the first
<dyek> Hi! With Ubuntu Linux source code installed with "apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic", can I copy existing /boot/config-2.6.31-20-generic into the Linux source tree and build the identical kernel? Or do I have to "make *config" all over again?
<om26er> initrd?
<damian> Where can I get pk-gtk-module? from what I've read online its been removed during upgrades?
<zuk> irc.freenode.net
<eyce> hi everyone
<eyce> I was wondering if it was possible to ask an install related question
<damian> I'm trying to get rox file manager to run right, but it's asking for pk-gtk-module, wich I can't seem to find.
<masu3701> do anybody try tonido yet?
<Dr_Willis> damian:  odd.. rox works here.. the pinboard feature dont work.. but thefile managert does
<nathaniel> im a little stuck with flash in mozilla, think i installed too many plugins to handle it after i had a mostly good config
<om26er> damian, Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module?
<damian> yes
<om26er> damian, bug 389766
<eyce> I used the Kubuntu live CD. It booted into it perfectly. Then I logged into my wireless connection and it asked me if I wanted to download the nvidia driver. So I said, "yes". And it did it. Perfect.
<om26er> damian, might be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/389766
<eyce> So then I told it to go ahead and install kubuntu. And it did... clean install on my harddrive.
<eyce> When I restarted the computer, it did not start X, instead I'm in the console.
<damian> thanks, Ill look into it. Can't use it for desktop Icons until I figure it out
<eyce> This is because the nvidia module was missing and the nvidia driver needed to be installed again.
<eyce> But I can't download it because my wireless is not working in console mode so it can't download the drivers.
<Dr_Willis> damian:  right the Pinboard feature of ROX filer that does the desktop icons doesent workhere.. or in 10.04 ive noticed
<eyce> Is there a way to just transfer all the settings to the post-install?
<soreau> eyce: What wireless card is it?
<damian> ok then lol, is there any desktop file managers that won't take over the desktop like nautalus?
<nathaniel> if im in mozilla trying to manage plugins, im inable to change from this swfdecoder swf player which wont even play youtube or the like style videos
<damian> I'm tinkering with openbox and want to keep my rightclick settings wich get's lost with nautalus
<Dr_Willis> damian:  ROX filer does NOT take over the desktop unless you tell it to use its pinboard feature
<nathaniel> for a short time i had a working configuration with adobe flash player
<Dr_Willis> nautilus also has an option to not take over the desktop i recall
<abhi_nav> hi
<nathaniel> now in add ons and software center i have ubuntu extention and add on for firefox
<abhi_nav> madjoe: you there?
<damian> lost my connection for a min
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question, if there's a package that's basically skipped a distro, which version should I install, the one from the older or the one from the newer distro
<abhi_nav> i am also loosing my connectin in xchat since last two weeks
<damian_> the rox pin feature isn't working in ubuntu 9.10
<damian_> er 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> damian_:  its not working in 10.04 either
<abhi_nav> !info rox pin
<ubottu> 'pin' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<abhi_nav> what is that rox pin?
<Dr_Willis> rox pinboard = the 'desktiop icon feature' of rox filer
<Dr_Willis> rox --pinboard=default
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Dr_Willis> to tryit out on a window maanger. GNOME may confluict withit
<downix> trying the latest reboot
<downix> crossing fingers that I can get it to load
<damian> putting file icons on the desktop, what nautalus does in standard systems
<damian> ok Ill try it :)
<Dr_Willis> try what? You are not trying to use the pinbiard in gnome are you?
<downix> As ever, no boot device found
<damian> yes I am Dr_Willis, but the pin feature isn't working, so I have to try another manager instead
<downix> GRUB is on disk1, but the system boots off of disk0
<linagee> cool. 10.04 development release is already out there
 * linagee plays with it
<Dr_Willis> in gnome the pinbiard and Nautilus will confluct..
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question, if there's a package that's basically skipped a distro, which version should I install, the one from the older or the one from the newer distro? (specifically, trayer, which had a release for Jaunty, and has one for Lucid, but nothing for Karmic)
<eyce> soreau: looking that up.. just a second, thanks
<Dr_Willis> GodfatherofEire:  i wouldsay neither.. use source or find a PPA
<linagee> I wonder what alpha/development mean? lol. barely working?
<Obeyence> !!!
<Obeyence> People?!
<abhi_nav> linagee: unstable
<Obeyence> ! thatalk
<eyce> soreau: Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter
<downix> "under construction"
<linagee> abhi_nav: fun
<abhi_nav> linagee: hmm
<Obeyence> Ok i have been googling and forum crawling for aprox 9 hours...
<Obeyence> Im trying to figure out how to use wine...
<linagee> downix: "new things that actually work way better than old things. just don't fall into the potholes." :)
<Dougdoug4> Wine is common sense, what specifically about it is troubling you Obeyence?
<Losha> linagee: there's often no 'official' definition. It means that someone took a look at it and said "it's not ready..."
<downix> still no boot
<downix> this is tiresome
<Obeyence> Application tried to create a window, but no driver coudl be loaded. Make sure that your x server is running and that $display is set correctly.
<Obeyence> I havefound 0 info for this on linux
<Dougdoug4> And that is happening as your trying to install Wine? Or using a program with Wine?
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  wine windoesapp.exe      normally
<Obeyence> use a program
<Dougdoug4> What program?
<kinja-sheep> Obeyence: Details.
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  you are at the gnome desktop now?
<Obeyence> wine DXSETUP.exe
<Obeyence> = that error
<kinja-sheep> Obeyence: DirectX? o.O
<Dr_Willis> you normally DONT want to run direct X setup in wine
<Obeyence> really.. anything i put into terminal that is using the wine command.
<Dr_Willis> wine notepad.exe
<Obeyence> Cant play Stalker without it right?
 * linagee runs off to get some wendy's
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  wine can fake directx
<Obeyence> same error
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Obeyence
<ubottu> Obeyence: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  you do need togive the proper path to the exe also
<Obeyence> I dont believe this is a simple fix.
<Obeyence> As i have been going on and on about this for about 9 hours...
<Dr_Willis> what fix?
<Dr_Willis> you mean the give the proper path?
<Obeyence> no
<Obeyence> i understand proper pathing...
<Obeyence> If you are cd'ed to the folder you can syntax it with no directory path... correct?
<Obeyence> I dont know what this X server or $display is
<Dr_Willis> yes should be able to
<Blaine_> if I install a package from source and then install the same package with apt-get, are there any steps I need to take to ensure things don't get squashed or conflict?
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  if you are on the gnome desktop it shoudl hage $DISPLAY allready set
<Dr_Willis> not $display
<Obeyence> Yes im not capsing it for ease of typing.
<Obeyence> Im on a laptop atm that has a crap keyboard
<Obeyence> hence styoes and stuff
<GodfatherofEire> Odd. I'm building the package from source, and it's telling me to run ./configure, but when I go to do that it says there's no file by that name
<Obeyence> Im trying to play stalker 3
<Obeyence> =\
<Obeyence> I have been trying to play this game for 3 days now
<Losha> Blaine_: in general, the apt-get package will just overwrite the source installed one, and it will be just as if the source install had never happened.......
<downix> trying lilo
<Dr_Willis> if DISPLAY is not set. then inthory anything you try to run from that terminal wont display properly try a command like 'gnome-terminal'
<Obeyence> What id Xserve?
<Obeyence> X server
<Dr_Willis> X is the core of teh GUI
<abhi_nav> GodfatherofEire manualy check and make sure that the configure file is there or not
<GodfatherofEire> abhi_nav, I did
<Blaine_> I assume I'd have to use --prefix when building from source
<Obeyence> cannot open display:
<GodfatherofEire> There isn't one
<Obeyence> when i enter that command
<AndChat-> Try automakers.
<AndChat-> Err
<abhi_nav> GodfatherofEire read the file called "Readme.txt" and follow the instruction
<AndChat-> automake
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  so lets start from the beginning.. You LOGIN via GDM to get to the gnome Desktop. You open a terminal. You Shouldbe able to run 'gnome-terminal' and otehr apps and $DISPLAY should be set properly
<GodfatherofEire> abhi_nav, I know, thats what I was doing
<abhi_nav> GodfatherofEire then?
<abhi_nav> !automake
<GodfatherofEire> tried make, says to run ./configure first
<abhi_nav> !info automake
<SolarisBoy> is it possible to get the UUID of an external drive?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Obeyence> So you want me to restart?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to mount a dmg file in ubuntu on this powerpc  and I get this error
<AndChat-> automakers. Not make.
<ShapeShifter499> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394958/
<abhi_nav> GodfatherofEire hmmm look for tha automake. i dont know further about this
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  log out/back in
<Obeyence> may i PM you for ease of keeping track of the convo?
<ubottu> automake (source: automake1.11): A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11-1 (karmic), package size 545 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<ShapeShifter499> any reason why
<AndChat-> Grr automake.
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis, & downix the trick to fix screen resolution w/o using liveCD or anything was to simply to use buttons on monitor to "auto adjust"
<GodfatherofEire> AndChat-: wouldnt that basically just spit out the same makefile as what I already have?
<Losha> GodfatherofEire: See http://www.airs.com/ian/configure/
<downix> roscogruen, not every monitor offers that
<Obeyence> ok logged back in
<AndChat-> Maybe autoconf too. Then ./configure.
<Obeyence> ok it worked now
<AndChat-> Autoconf creates ./configure which creates the Makefile.
<GodfatherofEire> I already have a Makefile in the folder
<AndChat-> What happens when you type make?
<GodfatherofEire> Says to run ./configure first, although if thats what generates the Makefile, why would they include it?
<AndChat-> Maybe because they accidentally shipped it with a Makefile.
<GodfatherofEire> Might be
<Losha> GodfatherofEire: configure also generates header files and such. I assume that's what the Makefile checks for...
<AndChat-> Try make. Can't hurt anything.
<artinstartin> i deleted users i created with the GUI in karmic but when i do ls/home the usernames i deleted still show up. when i do userdel it say's that the users do not exist. how can i delete these users completly. thank you
<Karmic> can anyone give me wecam install support
<GodfatherofEire> I did, thats when it started complaining
<Karmic> webcam
<abhi_nav> artinstartin: they are not the users they are their /home directories
<Obeyence> omg i love you
<Obeyence> at least so far
<Obeyence> lol
<abhi_nav> artinstartin: you can delete them manualy
<AndChat-> rm -r /home/deaduser
<artinstartin> abhi_nav, so i will try to delete the home directories. ok thank you And
<artinstartin> ChatChat
<artinstartin> oops
<abhi_nav> hmm
<Karmic> anyone help me with webcam install support
<AndChat-> Don't forget sudo.
<abhi_nav> haa haa
<artinstartin> copy that
<artinstartin> :)
<Obeyence> bleh
<abhi_nav> !webcam | Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Obeyence> The splash screen comes up for Stalker CoP but its frozen now
<Karmic> yes its not showing any picture in cheesebooth
<syddraf> I'm running lucid with gnome and there appears to be some kind of graphical error. There is a one or two pixels line around my wallpaper that changes color depending on the gnome theme. I've never had this problem with gnome before and am wondering if it has something to do with the 10.04 release.
<Obeyence> Ok fsgame.ltx is missing
<Obeyence> Is what the error is. I have seen this mentioned... thx for your help.
<AndChat-> It's in beta. It has bugs.
<goddard> in my update manager I have linux headers that say (new install) what does this mean?
<Losha> !lucid | syddraf
<wolf2k_ubuntu> Evening/morning. Something's acting up on my ubuntu VM. I can't use AIM or visit particular websites, yet on my Mac OS X host, I'm able to do all of that. Pidgin claimed the problem was this:  No address associated with hostname. How exactly do I diagnose this problem?
<ubottu> syddraf: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<lordganehs> please help me .. i m recovering grub after installing windows 7 and i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/394961/
<goddard> Can some one help me out with understanding the update process in ubuntu?
<AndChat-> Can you visit any sites?
<wolf2k_ubuntu> AndChat-: php.net
<wolf2k_ubuntu> google.com
<wolf2k_ubuntu> a few others
<AndChat-> But nothing else?
<enzotib> lordganehs: you should mount also /proc, like /dev
<Losha> wolf2k_ubuntu: it sounds like a dns problem. How do you get dns on your ubuntu vm?
<phrost> lordganehs: try mount -t proc /proc
<AndChat-> Try the host command.
<Myrtti> goddard: which part don't you understand?
<wolf2k_ubuntu> AndChat-: If I understood how to use the host command, I'd do so.
<phrost> lordganehs: or rather mount -t proc /mnt/proc before you chroot it
<wolf2k_ubuntu> If it matters, ubuntu.com doesn't work for me on this VM right now
<goddard> How things are effected in my system when I update
<Obeyence> =\ ok yeah im lost now
<AndChat-> man host: -)
<Myrtti> goddard: are you worried about a certain app?
<goddard> Myrtti sometimes I compile my own drivers but when I update they go away and sometimes it changes certain aspects of my system
<Obeyence> ANyone feel like baby sitting a newbie?
<Obeyence> =\
<goddard> for example my wifi card had a custom driver and now it seems like it reverted
<abhi_nav> Karmic: what happends?
<meowbuntu> has anyone used squid on ubuntu before
<Myrtti> goddard: drivers you compile yourself you need to recompile when you get a kernel update
<wolf2k_ubuntu> AndChat-: from my limited testing...most of the URLs that I've been typing don't return anything.
<Thundarr> Q: is Pan the best linux newsreader for binaries?
<AndChat-> It is
<wolf2k_ubuntu> ...and now it's really bad, because I can't access github. I wanted to push some commits to my repository
<AndChat-> My condolences.
<Thundarr> AndChat-: thx
<wolf2k_ubuntu> Will a restart of the VM fix this?
<goddard> Myrtti will it compile just the same or with kernal changes with it not work during the compliation process?
<AndChat-> Try it.
<wolf2k_ubuntu> alright, brb
<goddard> Myrtti because I followed specific directions to get it compiled and if I update will I have to do different steps is what I mean.  Sorry I am new
<Myrtti> goddard: say again?
<Losha> Thundarr: it's ok. but it has an unfixed day one bug that makes it hang on very large binaries. I liked klibido better personally...
<Myrtti> goddard: the same steps should work, I guesss
<Wolfman2000> ...times like this that VMs are good
<goddard> brb
<dj_segfault> Does anyone know how to sync contacts and calendar between an Android phone and Linux without using gmail?  I'm contemplating getting the new Motorola Backflip.
<Thundarr> losha: thanks ill check it out too. i really need large binaries, its one of the few things I do with my pc.
<keepguessing> Hi I am trying to install ubuntu on my desktop however i do not have a dvdrom I have win 7 installed and I have ubuntu iso ... I tried a few ways mentioned at http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/ and http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=install+ubuntu+from+windows+7&meta=&aq=1c&aqi=g-c2g1g-c2g2g-m3&aql=&oq=install+ubuntu+from+windows
<keepguessing> However I have no success at it.
<Losha> Thundarr: check out aub then...
<timc> keepguessing: tried using wubi?
<dj_segfault> keepguessing: How about installing from a thumb drive?  can you boot from USB devices?
<keepguessing> wubi for 9.04 does not come up
<keepguessing> i do not own a usb pen drive
<dj_segfault> keepguessing: Dude, you can buy one for $9
<keepguessing> I am not from US dj_segfault its called costly from where I am from :)
<dj_segfault> keepguessing: Can you tell us what happened when you tried what you did so far?
<keepguessing> dj_segfault: sure
<wolf2k_ubuntu> ...don't ask how the restart worked
<Obeyence> how do i extract a .rar ?
<dj_segfault> Obeyence: unrar
<dj_segfault> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<timc> keepguessing: move the wubi.exe file to the same folder you have the 9.04 image in, it will detect the iso image
<keepguessing> timc: tried it .. When I click wubi.exe I do not get any window or screen
<meowbuntu> has anyone used squid on ubuntu before i am trying to set up sarg to send automatic emails. i dont understand what to put in the sarg.conf file. http://www.pastebin.org/112312  everthing on the net from several sites just say edit as needed. How??
<Andorin> Guys, I'm trying to help my friend install a driver for her Logitech webcam over IM. I'm doing it on my system too to help her better, and when I run make, I get this: http://pastebin.com/VgMfGfCG What do we do?
<Andorin> She tells me she gets the same errors.
<timc> keepguessing: check in task manager that wubi.exe isnt already running
<lordganehs> phrost: command not mount -t proc /mnt/proc works instead it print help for mount
<dj_segfault> Andorin: Looks like the version of sp5xxfw2 is incompatible.  Look for a newer one
<phrost> lordganehs: i musta missed one, try mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<Losha> meowbuntu: I've never used sarg myself, but if you look in the config file, there are only 2 mentions of mail, and they look pretty self-explanatory. If you can't figure them out, ask me...
<keepguessing> timc: I did it is not running .... I am trying install jaunty here ... I have dlded wubi 9.04
<phrost> Andorin: any idea if you have kernel headers installed?
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm having trouble getting sound playback to switch from my onboard audio to my USB headset. The other day I had trouble getting my webcam mic to work too. Seems like the sound system is buggy or something is wrong. The test sounds work fine out of the headset when I switch it to play through it. Totem and VLC wont play movie audio through them though. Any logic in this? I even tried removing pulseaudio and still didnt help.
<phrost> Andorin: try apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`    exactly like that
<LinuxGuy2009> Im on 9.04
<meowbuntu> Losha, i can see it does explane about them. i understand that part. its just the commands underneth that put me of. nothing clarly says email, etc
<LinuxGuy2009> It plays through onboard audio no matter what I select with System->Prefs->Sound.
<Andorin> phrost: Yes, we have the headers.
<keepguessing> timc: I see it coming and crashing again .. I am using windows 7
<phrost> odd, the asm/semaphore.h its looking for should be part of kernel headers
<keepguessing> timc: When I siad coming up I meant it was listed in the task manger process list and then disappears
<Losha> meowbuntu: output_email clearly wants an email address to send mail to (does outgoing mail work on your system?). mail_utility mailx can be left as-is, just make sure mailx is installed (sudo apt-get install mailx)
<MrD__> I'm trying to change the login screen. I open System >> Administration >> Login Screen and there is nothing there that lets me install a theme
<lordganehs> phrost: still same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/394967/
<MrD__> just options to auto login
<meowbuntu> Losha, if it just says from email address, to email address, pop infomation etc then i would know
<meowbuntu> losha i use gmail webmail
<Andorin> phrost: Perhaps the driver is incompatible with 2.6.31? According to the webcam compatibility page on the Ubuntu wiki, the entry for her cam (and the link to the driver) was provided for Gutsy. That's quite a while ago.
<LinuxGuy2009> Is pulseaudio supposed to stream audio to all connected audio devices all at once or not?
<timc> keepguessing: tried running it in Compatibility mode (XP or vista)?
<phrost> Andorin: that'd be my guess, your path said 2007 which is 3 years behind the OS
<Losha> meowbuntu: first, you need to be able to send outgoing emails from your system. I recommend installing ssmtp and using http://wiki.debian.org/sSMTP to configure it. Once that's working, you can just use your email address in the sarg.conf file...
<meowbuntu> Losha, i understand i can get sarg to send a report through pop but nothing in there mentions that.
<Andorin> phrost: This would be a problem, then, unless there is another way to get her cam working.
<phrost> lordganehs: is your /boot on another partition? did you mount it inside the chroot too?
<lordganehs> no
<keepguessing> timc: tried both does not work :(
<ChogyDan> Andorin: why did you do sudo make?
<Andorin> ChogyDan: Don't you have to?
<Losha> meowbuntu: actually, it works like this: sarg -> mailx -> ssmtp -> gmail. So setup ssmtp first, per the above, ok?
<meowbuntu> Losha, sarg does not need ssmtp. it works by itself. when i used thunderbird it could send email easily.
<ChogyDan> Andorin: no, it is just make.  Have you tried gstreamer-properties?
<MrD__> ok, the problem is that I do not have Login Window, I have Login Screen
<lordganehs> phrost: i have boot in same partition , i tried this previously and it worked well
<MrD__> how can I get Login Window (one lets you change the behavior and one lets you do behavior + appearance)
<phrost> lordganehs: does it say anything in dmesg?
<meowbuntu> i never saw that in the info about sarg. sarg sends reports generated by squid.
<Losha> meowbuntu: thunderbird is a mail client, sarg is not. That's why it needs mailx/ssmtp. Feel free to ask for a 2nd opinion on this. I won't be offended...
<enzotib> lordganehs: mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<LinuxGuy2009> Please could someone explain why totem and vlc are not picking up on gnome-sound-properties changes for playback devices? The test sounds are going to the correctly selected audio device but the players are not.
<phrost> lol good call,i forgot about sysfs
<Galois1> I need some help with getting the cisco vpn to work...
<Andorin> Okay, everyone who was just helping me: Turns out we were trying to install the wrong driver, as she has a different camera than we thought. This one is supposed to work out of the box, and she's going to reboot her computer (she updated it earlier without rebooting).
<phrost> Andorin: lol have fun
<sunblade0> hi
<Andorin> phrost: It struck me that it can't be a missing driver since she said it SORT OF worked in cheese, so I had her lsusb to see the exact model of the camera
<Andorin> And it turns out we had it wrong xD
<lordganehs> enzotib: phrost: still same error
<Galois1> the network-manager-vpnc app says authentication failed and the command line says login unsuccessful
<sunblade0> Does somebody have exp with sony PS3?
<ChogyDan> Andorin: yeah, if it works in cheese at all, then you have the driver
<LinuxGuy2009> Dumb stuff like this just brings me closer to going and buying Windows.
<Callum__> Hi, I've got a HP OfficeJet V40 connected to one of my Ubuntu machines that is acting as a print server... its an HP so its detected and all that, and Windows machines connecting to it by Samba (which means Windows uses its own drivers to print to it...) can print fine, but Linux machines (including the machine itself) can't print to it and the only sort of printing that it will accept from a Linux machine is the "Self-Test Print Page". Anyone have any id
<Callum__> eas?
<Callum__> I've got a Epson Stylus COLOR 740 connected to the same machine and any and all machines can print to it
<ChogyDan> LinuxGuy2009: what version are you running?
<atif> can I install apache on ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> !lamp | atif
<ubottu> atif: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<meowbuntu> Losha, http://www.kartook.com/2009/10/configure-sarg-for-squid-logs/
<Obeyence> sigh
<Obeyence> fail again.
<Obeyence> er.. sorry wrong channel
<Losha> meowbuntu: sorry, I don't see anywhere where that says sarg can use pop to send emails. Did I miss it?
<olskolirc> cheese doesn't have good settings
<meowbuntu> Losha, http://sarg.sourceforge.net/
<keepguessing> i have copied the contents of my unbuntu installation dvd onto a windows drive. i can make the windows boot from tat drive ... I wish to know what file should i set the path to boot from there
<MrD__> I hate to break protocall, but no one knows what happened to Login Window? Was it replaced with Login Screen and then Splash Screen?
<yshavit> Does RhythmBox support syncing (to an ipod)? I seem to remember it used to, but I can't find that functionality anymore.
<Dr_Willis> MrD__:  xsplash -> gdm login -> xsplash -> users actual desktop   (i think)
<yharrow> My Atheros card detects networks but can't connect to them any clue why not? Running ubuntu 9.10
<meowbuntu> Losha, oi suppose you are right on that
<Losha> meowbuntu: Sigh. Nor there either....
<atif> what is a stack? a package?
<ChogyDan> yharrow: what happens?
<MrD__> I cant find xsplash either
<yharrow> it pretends its connecting then drops the connection
<yshavit> atif: a stack is all of the applications that a given application uses.
<meowbuntu> Losha, i understand. it just says set up the config adn its done. but how do i ???
<Dr_Willis> what do you mean Find? its installed by default
<yharrow> @ ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> atif: it is just the collection of applications
<MrD__> where?
<atif> thanks guys
<yshavit> atif: for instance, the "LAMP stack" is Linux + Apache + MySql + PHP, which all together can host a web page
<Dr_Willis> !info xsplash
<ChogyDan> yharrow: try dmesg          Does it work in windows?
<yharrow> works fine in windows
<atif> yshavit, that's awesome..
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Losha> meowbuntu: Yawn. You do what I said 20 minutes ago. Start by installing and configuring ssmtp to send mail to gmail ....
<atif> so would i have to configure each of them...
<MrD__> it doesnt find it in the software center
<Obeyence> Has anyone played stalker CoP?
<meowbuntu> Losha, can i pm you
<meowbuntu> Losha, ok did you find that on net
<Guest90532> i am looking for a new name for a linux distro I have created based on karmic
<ChogyDan> yharrow: what does dmesg say?
<Andorin> Okay, so even after a reboot, it's not working. I'm pressing her for details as to what happens when she starts it. Barring that, does anyone know of a good way to capture an error? Should I have her run cheese in CLI and watch for errors?
<yshavit> atif: yeah, a stack generally isn't packaged together
<Guest90532> i want to promote it in the small towns of India
<Obeyence> its coming on 10 hours of staring at the screen with nothing working right for me...
<ChogyDan> Andorin: gstreamer-properties
<Obeyence> and all i want to do is play this damn game.
<Andorin> ChogyDan: Okay. What am I going to have her change?
<Losha> meowbuntu: please *don't* pm me. It's better if other people can see what's going on...
<ChogyDan> Andorin: are you with her?
<atif> yshavit, alright, i am basically installing it just to experience.. i have never configured a web server.. let's see how i go
<Guest90532> does anyone have any ideas for a nice name?
<embeddedRobot> hey guys, i've just compiled Xubuntu 9.10 for my BeagleBoard (arm-based), but the only user displayed is "Ubuntu System User".  I've searched around, but I'm not sure how to add another user, or login as root from here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
<Andorin> ChogyDan: No, this is over IM.
<meowbuntu> Losha, ok
<ChogyDan> Andorin: just try to get it working, it should make sense
<meowbuntu> it has these
<meowbuntu> # TAG:  resolve_ip yes/no
<meowbuntu> #       Convert ip address to dns name
<meowbuntu> #       sarg -n
<meowbuntu> resolve_ip
<meowbuntu> # TAG:  user_ip yes/no
<meowbuntu> #       Use Ip Address instead userid in reports.
<meowbuntu> #       sarg -p
<meowbuntu> user_ip no
<meowbuntu> what do i put
<yshavit> atif: good luck :)  LAMP isn't too hard to get working in a basic way, though getting it running securely is trickier -- I've never done that.
<Flannel> meowbuntu: Please use pastebin in the future.
<yharrow> seems to work now for some reason o.o  thanks anywho
<MrD__> I'm trying to install this: http://cppforlife.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-GDM-theme-I-am-sexy-94448284
<meowbuntu> ok
<yharrow> @ ChogyDan
<Name141> Can anybody comment if the next kernel will fix the issues with the e1000e module for Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 ?
<Losha> meowbuntu: for more than a couple of lines of text, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ChogyDan> yharrow: ok!  :)
<atif> yshavit, i just wanna try my blog on it.. if it run's well...
<MrD__> I just looked up xsplash, looks like it's supposed to be installed but software finder doesnt find it....neither to download nor as installed
<Name141> Or the next release of Ubuntu that is ?
<Losha> meowbuntu: Those are directives that say what appears in the reports. Nothing to do with sending them via email...
<yharrow> ChogyDan, dunno if this helps but last time my keyring was empty. this time i entered a password to the keyring
<Obeyence> all im seeing are fixes for windows...
<yshavit> atif: hm, good luck... personally I'd be scared of doing that, since opening Apache connection to the world requires, I think, some knowledge of security settings and all that.
<Obeyence> Anyone able to assist me?
<yshavit> But don't take my word on it.
<ChogyDan> yharrow: hmm, yeah, that;s weird
<ChogyDan> Obeyence: whats the problem?
<Obeyence> Wine
<Obeyence> i guess
<meowbuntu> losha there is another application that works beter called netresponsability.
<Obeyence> or user error
<Obeyence> ive been trying to play this game (stalker cop) for days.
<meowbuntu> Losha, but that uses ruby and hogs 75-100% of my cpu
<Obeyence> Windows wouldnt let me do it because the parental control settings are not changable on my install....
<ChogyDan> Obeyence: you may have to talk to the wine folks
<Andorin> ChogyDan: She says that when she clicks Test to test her video output, without changing settings, the cam works fine in that little window that pops up. But it doesn't work in Cheese. I guess the cam itself is fine?
<ChogyDan> Andorin: yep
<Dr_Willis> parental controlls ? :) heh
<Losha> meowbuntu: that's up to you. You could have had sarg reports via email up and working by now....
<Obeyence> so i installed ubuntu and now after about 10 hours i have gotten to the damn splash screen and nwo i get a fsgame.ltx error
<Obeyence> all the fixes i find are for windows...
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  thers never any guarentees that5 any windows game will work in wine.
<Obeyence> yeah but this one does.
<ChogyDan> Andorin: have her try changing some settings in cheese, or maybe use a different app
<Andorin> ChogyDan: Yep, that's exactly what we're trying now... thank you very much :)
<meowbuntu> ok i just want proofe
<Obeyence> sigh
<meowbuntu> i am installing ssmtp Losha can you help me set that up then
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:   You may of been netter off figureing out why your parentaral controll got you locked out.
<supernoob> anyone here know anything about running karaoke professionally from ubuntu? if so please let me know :)
<keepguessing> I just lost connection .. hence reasking myquestion if anyone is interested to help out
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ChogyDan> Andorin: wait, did you say output?
<keepguessing> I need to know if I can know what the bootstrap file for the ubuntu installation disk
<Obeyence> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectmanager.php?sClass=version&ild=14790&itestingld=34528
<Andorin> ChogyDan: I meant input.
<ChogyDan> Andorin: kk
<Obeyence> I typed that out manualy... Please view it and scroll down to thwere it says HOWTO install game
<Losha> meowbuntu: look at http://wiki.debian.org/sSMTP, in particular, the bit called "Using sSMTP with Gmail"...
<Obeyence> skip down to part 6
<Obeyence> Thats the "fix" to the problem
<Obeyence> but unfortunatly for me... it does the same thing trying to run the gdame does.
<Obeyence> well... from console neway
<WinterSky> Does anyone know how to use grub 2 to load a file (Mbr)?
<Obeyence> gives me some errors about my headset not being something... and those X server $display errors.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: do you have the wine ppa added?
<Obeyence> I can load notepad.exe just fine.
<Obeyence> ppa?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | obeyence
<ubottu> obeyence: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<meowbuntu> thanks Losha i will come back when i got ssmtp set up
<Losha> meowbuntu: it's late here, I may have gone to bed. I'll be back online tomorrow, or someone else can help, ok?
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: seek and ye shall fine. The version on the official repo could be dated, you could try wine1.2 as well using the wine ppa
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  thers updated versions of wine that often fix some issues.. and theres the winetricks tool that an install some needed packates that Might fix other issues
<supernoob> can you pm on here?
<meowbuntu> thanks Losha have a good sleep
<supernoob> pm me and let me know how
<supernoob> please
<Losha> meowbuntu: good luck...
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: might give different results.
<ohgodiaf> wonderful...
<ohgodiaf> what?
<Xjiujiu> hehe...
<ActionParsnip> Supernoob: ask in the channel. It may help other
<ohgodiaf> ... i got disconnected.
<ActionParsnip> S
<ohgodiaf> after i said "i dont know what that just said"
<MrD__> Dr_Willis, not to be a pain, but I really cannot find out how to install a login theme
<ohgodiaf> i mean.. the error here is the fsgame.ltx error
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: has the app/games devloper released a linux installer for the app too? Worth a look
<ohgodiaf> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pyprirarthat or w/e
<ohgodiaf> Do you think thsoe dirty russians put out anything for linux? They cant even put a game out that isnt hella buggy lol
<ActionParsnip> ohgodiaf: are you obeyence?
<ohgodiaf> ishg i just change my  nae back
<ohgodiaf> yes
<ohgodiaf> alredy in use
<ohgodiaf> figures
<ActionParsnip> Ohgodiaf: don't be nasty towards russians, its not tollerated
<ohgodiaf> just saying...
<tsccof> I agree with ohgodiaf
<ActionParsnip> Ohgodiaf: I'm just tlling you its not clever or funny so don't bother
<Obeyence> its w/e
<Obeyence> i just want to play my game.
<Obeyence> the 141 people that are in wineHQ ... arnt talking
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: find the wine ppa (easy) and add it and upgrade may help
<Andorin> Oh, quick question: What's the best program for video calls on Ubuntu, assuming both users are using the same clients and assuming protocol doesn't matter?
<Obeyence> ishg
<Obeyence> sigh
<tsccof> Andorin: Skype?
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: you could try wine1.2 as well, also see if the game devs made a linux installer too
<ActionParsnip> !best | andorin
<Obeyence> whatng to fix problem are you try
<ubottu> andorin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Obeyence> sigh
<Obeyence> what problem are you trying to fix
<researcher1> Is it possible to run windows programs on Ubuntu without being virus infected? I have  run windows applications using Wine and had same virus infections as it had when run on a standalone Xp system. Any way out?
<Obeyence> ?
<FloodBot1> Obeyence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Obeyence> i really wish someone coudl PM me and talk to me like that
<ActionParsnip> Researcher1: the wine config could get infected but its easily fixable
<Obeyence> Im on a 15" laptop and the keyboard sucks and... this window is ultra small
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: I have given you 3 avenues of research.
<researcher1> how can wine infections be fixed? using Clamav?
<yshavit> has anyone here gotten Banshee working with an iPod Touch? I know it's not officially supported -- but as I've managed to get Rhytmbox and Nautilus to recognize my Touch, I feel like Banshee support is maybe possible too.
<Obeyence> so the chat is scrolling by ... and i cant read very well due to eye problems and dislexia... and being tired from being up since 6am
<ActionParsnip> Researcher1: simply replace the file if its system based or you can scan it with whatever you like
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: scroll back up then
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: I do 12 hour shifts of work too. So I know about tired
<Obeyence> k i dont like you. You dont have a since of humor and you are inconsiderate to the needs of others.
<Obeyence> why dony you tell me to just fucking google the problem? You might as well...
<brjann> !attitude | Obeyence
<ubottu> Obeyence: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  wine app forums say use wine 1.1.37 for that game
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: no I'm keeping the channel xenophobia free. Its part of the !attitude factoid. I can call an op if you'd like
<Obeyence> I just dont want you talking to me anymore. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: happy struggling
<Obeyence> You have helped me 0% anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: 1. Use wine ppa
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence; 2. Try wine 1.2
<Obeyence> And as i have asked like 5 times... What is that going to help solve?
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: 3. Look for linux native installer
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: try those 3 things
<Obeyence> Do you even know what im trying to fix any more?
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps is there a  bug in karamic  with staitc ips and  dns  ?
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: the later wine versions may help the game run
<robert__> i don't know why but i can't install gyachi
<robert__> i installed the software sources and authentication key, but its still not in the repos
<Obeyence> yes, the errors that people get are after they load into the game. They are able to play for a few min then crash.
<brjann> bbelt16ag: we'd need to know more about your symptoms before we could answer that.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: if the game devs made a linux installer you don't need wine as the game will run native like frets on fire or tux racing
<Obeyence> 10 hours of google/forum re.search has taught me th
<willis1> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=40285&sid=358e192a75c3b8b076aeb496c5a90dac
<Obeyence> Mind you, i didnt come in here first thing when i had a problem
<willis1> mentions whats needed to run the game
<robert__> i don't know why but i can't install gyachi
<robert__> i installed the software sources and authentication key, but its still not in the repos
<xrc> hi, where i can consult about developing snmp application using snmpkit headers from libsnmp-dev?
<Obeyence> I ahve been web crawling noun sotp for 10 hours.
<bbelt16ag> well i  use the 'network tool to set my default profile then it works fine then i reboot and i  no longer have DNS when i log back in..  and have to use the network tool to  set the  default profile again
<ActionParsnip> Robert__: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search gyach
<robert__> could it be because i'm using lucid alpha?
<robert__> oh ok thanks
<Obeyence> What is fsgame.ltx?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | robert__
<Obeyence> And why is it giving me an error.
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  snoopcat on that thread - gives steps he did..  he also says to use wine 1.1.37
<Obeyence> Thats th epoint in which the game stops working... its at the splash screen.. not in the game.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: have you asked in #winehq
<robert__> oh now with the +1 police lol
<ubottu> robert__: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Obeyence> yeah. i have tried all that, cept the wine regression. I dont knwo how to do that.
<Obeyence> But still
<Obeyence> the game doesnt even run.
<ActionParsnip> Robert__: its channel policy. The repo may not support lucid
<Obeyence> i hate tyoign on tiny keyboards with a touch pad
<Obeyence> my palm hits it and makes me fk up
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: try a different win version in winecfg
<robert__> well,9.10 doesn't work with my wireless and 9.04 is way bass ackwards lol
<brjann> bbelt16ag: by "network tool," you mean the default network-manager applet available in the taskbar? i haven't had any trouble with static IPs and DNS using network-manager
<joemon> alguien habla espanol?
<bbelt16ag> what do you tink
<brjann> !es | joemon
<ubottu> joemon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bbelt16ag> no
<bbelt16ag>  the on in the prefs
<bbelt16ag> in the  menus
<Obeyence> And for the 6th time.
<Obeyence> What is this gooing to try to solve????????
<ActionParsnip> Robert__: 9.04 is still supported so its not that old. Intrepid is dropped next month
<Obeyence> WHat is the issue that you are trying to help me resolve by regressing or installing these other things.
<robert__> yeah true
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  the wine forums say you MUST use a soecific version of wine.
<Obeyence> Currently, i can run notepad and installs and thigns of tha tnatures.
<brjann> bbelt16ag: that's the same program. so you edit the wired connection, set it to static IP and add an address and DNS servers, and it remembers the IP after reboot but not the DNS server?
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  for that game t5o work
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: have you seen this: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Obeyence> For that game "not to crash"
<Obeyence> it randomly crashes if you use .38
<Obeyence> im trying to get INTO the game
<Obeyence> i dont care if it crashes
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  snoopcat on that thread - gives steps he did..  he also says to use wine 1.1.37
<Obeyence> then i can just regress
<Obeyence> i know
<FloodBot1> Obeyence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Obeyence> i saw that thread and have had it open for about 8 ho
<Obeyence> hours
<om26er> !enter | Obeyence
<ubottu> Obeyence: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:   thats all i know on the topic. good luck - if you have a more specifc question feel free to ask it.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: is the app fully updated/patched?
<Obeyence> No.
<Obeyence> Its not and it wont be.
<bbelt16ag> it wont  seti t to my profile i made
<bbelt16ag> i have a  profile i  created and i set that and it fixes it..
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: does the appdb says you need a later patch of the game to run, or some later dlls
<Obeyence> Now.. if you scroll up... a long long way
<Obeyence> you will see a lnk that i hand tyed out
<Obeyence> i didnt do that for fun
<Obeyence> Im tring to show you my error
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: well I would but my client only scrolls 30 lines, so no I cant
<Obeyence> Or at least where the error is coming from
<brjann> bbelt16ag: you have more than one profile in the wired connections tab? so it's just that it's selecting the wrong one at login, is that right?
<Obeyence> oh god i hate this
<Obeyence> sigh here i go again
<Dr_Willis> most irc clients have a history that you can uparrow to get back to...
<Dr_Willis> so no need to retype stuff over and over.
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: you problem is very wine specific so id ask in #winehq
<Obeyence> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectmanaager.php?sclass=version&ild=14790&testingld=34528
<Obeyence> there are 140 somethign people in there all afk
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: on a mobile phone with limited resourses, not so easy
<ZykoticK9> does that link work for anyone else?  i get 404
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  you are too leet for me
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Obeyence> And i couldnt up arrow because the window closed when i dced
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willlis: ardchoile uses the same client too :)
<hoelk> hello
<ActionParsnip> Obeyence: its more pinpointed to your issue
<Obeyence> Ok bring them back from afk =\
<ActionParsnip> Now I gotta jet to work for my last 12 hour push, peace out kids
<Obeyence> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectmanager.php?sclass=version&ild=14790&testingld=34528
<Obeyence> hm
<hoelk> Can anyone recommend me a good presentation creating software other than OOimpress? ppt export is a must, so beamer is not an option :(
<ZykoticK9> does Obeyence's link work for someone else?
<Obeyence> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectmanager.php?sclass=version&ild=14790&itestingld=34528
<Kamokow> Whenever I add something to my desktop, if something with the same name has been on my desktop previously (like 'screenshot.png'), it will go to where it was previously, which sometimes causes the icons to overlap and what not. Is there any way to make them always just goto the first open spot?
<jie> hello
<brjann> ZykoticK9: no
<Obeyence> sigh
<ZykoticK9> brjann, thanks just checking
<Obeyence> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14790&iTestingId=32474
<Obeyence> that one works
<rain_> nothing
<Obeyence> scroll down to the first HOWTO
<Obeyence> part 6 is where my problem starts
<ddrj> sup guys
<ddrj> installing ubuntu from usb drive, got an error
<ddrj> BOOTMGR is missing, hit ctrl+alt+del to restart
<ddrj> this is on a machine that has no os loaded on it hmm
<Dr_Willis> has it ever had a windows os on it ddrj ?
<ddrj> nope
<ddrj> new 1tb drive heh
<Dr_Willis> so it installed.. but now dosent boot eh?
<ZykoticK9> ddrj, might not be as "new" as you think - that is a Vista MBR error message
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  thats what i was thinking
<ddrj> hmm
<ddrj> well it's not installed either
<ddrj> i mean i didn't get to the installation part
<ddrj> i just got into bios to do the installation part, so i started the load from usb
<ddrj> and that error came up :\ i did do unetbootin live usb creator in vista
<ddrj> (on the machine i'm typing from)
<peter_curry> hey - does anyone where to find ROMs for emulators that will actually work?
<Dr_Willis> peter_curry:  internet :)
<Dr_Willis> peter_curry:  depends on the emu and the roms you want.. and this isent exactly legal I imagine :)
<peter_curry> Dr_Willis - I would like to find ROMS for the PSCX ...
<peter_curry> Or PCSX, that is ...
<Dr_Willis> peter_curry:  most everythng in life  can be found on Torrents :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, could you point me to the torrent for love and happiness?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:   there is no 'the torrent' theres 10000000's of torrents you search for  at different torrent sites
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  thjeres collections of BIOS files for most emulators out there also
<Dr_Willis> thats 2 differnt things.. emulator bios roms.. then the actual games for the emus
<ddrj> is the usb drive supposed to be fat32, fat, or ntfs ?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i was joking
<damciol11> elo
<damciol11> hello
<damciol11> lol
<ddrj> for installing ubuntu from a usb drive, is it supposed to be fat32/fat/ntfs ?
<Maletor> Is there a way to set up automatic DNS for my ubuntu server. It's external changes around a lot and I want it to be able to access my machine.
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin makes it fat32 i recal
<ZykoticK9> ddrj, fat or fat32 - but if you're using USB Creator doesn't it format for you?
<ddrj> mine didn't ;\\
<ddrj> and it didn't even make the partition active
<ddrj> i had to use diskpart.exe to make it active ;\\
<ddrj> ok formatting it as fat now
<ddrj> btw ZykoticK9, i am using unetbootin
<ddrj> not usb creator, are they different programs /
<sonny> I need help with step 4 (prepare partitions) of installation. I am trying to load ubuntu onto a blank hard drive and it tells me there is no root file system.
<brutus> hi...whenever I edit fstab to mount my C drive on startup, there's a mount.ntfs process which starts hogging half my CPU...how do I solve this?
<twb> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<twb> I understand UNR ships a different kernel build.  Where can I find its .config ?
<twb> Hm, I see post-hardy releases have netbook-related metapackages.  I'll trace their deps to find the name of UNR's kernel variant.
<Maletor> re a way to set up automatic DNS for my ubuntu server. It's external changes around a lot and I want it to be able to access my machine.
<sonny> What do I need to do to prepare a partition for installing onto a new/blank hard drive?
<meowbuntu> has anyone used squid on ubuntu before i am trying to set up sarg to send automatic emails. i dont understand what to put in the sarg.conf file. http://www.pastebin.org/112312  i have installed ssmtp and have set this up.
<meowbuntu> i need sarg to send mail thru ssmpt
<FireCrotch> sonny: everything should be handled by the Ubuntu installer
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<sonny> but it asks me to correct from the partitioning menu and will not go past step four. what am i not doing?
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone help me with some errors related to VMware on Ubuntu 9.04
<^mNotIntelligent> earlier it used to work fine, but i dint use it for say around a month and now when i try to open/start any existing vm it says" could not find /dev/vmmon, no such file or directory"
<^mNotIntelligent> even when i tried to create a new vm and then start it but facing the same problem
<^mNotIntelligent> SolarisBoy, any idea on the above problem ?
<MobiusJedi> Hi everyone. My soundcard is missing. When I open PulseAudio Prefs, Hardware tab shows no devices. . .
<MobiusJedi> The soundcard does show up in system's device list
<^mNotIntelligent> Dr_Willis, any idea on the vmware problem ?
<bivo> My 9.10 install has locked up the gui and the ctrl+alt+f10 or whatever it is dosn't load me to a terminal, I can move the mouse, but can't click on anything and ts stuck as the pinwheel. am I screwed and have to do a force restard?
<basix> hey anybody know a room to discuss hardware issues?
<brjann> basix: yep, ##hardware
<Daughain> bivo; POssibly, and you might also wanna check your temps too.
<meowbuntu> hi can anyone help me confirure sarg to use ssmtp http://www.pastebin.org/112312
<basix> brjann: apparently i'm unable to join that room. could you try and see if you can?
<brjann> basix: works fine for me
<basix> brjann: empathy sucks :|
<MobiusJedi> tried to join #hardware
<MobiusJedi> invitation only
<meowbuntu> basix, get thunderbird for mail and pidgin for im
<Obeyence> 1300 people... holy crap
<basix> MobiusJedi: what?
<MobiusJedi> basix: i couldn't get in
<meowbuntu> basix, or just use webmail instead
<MobiusJedi> i use pidgin
<basix> i like xchat
<meowbuntu> pidgin is great. not so good for irc but
<basix> brjann: how were you able to get in?
<brjann> basix: /join ##hardware
<Obeyence> wine xrEngine.exe -fsltx ../fsgame.ltx     < --- if i type that in the terminal i get a bunch of errors.
<meowbuntu> basix, pidgin is an im for using msn, yahoo messenger etc
<MobiusJedi> pidgin can handle twitter well enough too
<basix> meowbuntu: yes i know what pidgin is and i also know what empathy is and i also know ubuntu switched from pidgin to empathy :|
<robert__> i have problems with wireless in ubuntu karmic. is it possible that i won't have these problems with kubuntu karmic?
<meowbuntu> Obeyence, that code makes no sence what are you trying to do
<Obeyence> Make it so stalker doesnt throw me an fsgame.xtl error.
<meowbuntu> basix, cause its lighter than pidgin is my only guess
<Obeyence> I have been working on this for about 12 hours now
<Obeyence> =\
<MobiusJedi> #harware - Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<basix> meowbuntu: or, pidgin developers can be real PITA
<meowbuntu> robert__, you eill have same problems
<robert__> i wonder when pidgin will have video chat for yahoo?
<robert__> if ever
<meowbuntu> eill = will
<brjann> MobiusJedi: that's not basix's problem, as s/he is registered
<robert__> i'm using lucid now, it works with the wireless just fine :)
<meowbuntu> robert__, they dont have video chat at all
<ZykoticK9> !register > MobiusJedi
<ubottu> MobiusJedi, please see my private message
<robert__> is there any future plans for video chat with pidgin or empathy for yahoo?
<Obeyence> How do i regress wine?
<meowbuntu> robert__, how new are you to linux
<ravn> Hey, anyone who uses mobile broadband, the type of router ZTE mf636 in ubuntu?
<basix> brjann, ooh i was able to join. Stupid empathy :/
<robert__> meowbuntu, not new to it
<meowbuntu> Obeyence, what do you mean by regress
<brjann> basix: glad to hear it :)
<Obeyence> like make it go back a version?
<bbelt16ag> sorry peeps i had to go  do some work did you figure out wy system does not  save the dns/and/or  ip addy?
<Obeyence> I have .38 i need the later version
<meowbuntu> robert__, use karmic you can get things working easy if you know how, google, look and ask in forums, and come here for advice
<basix> so whens the next awesome version going to be released? :P
<meowbuntu> basix, of what exactly
<robert__> i think i'll just ride out lucid into the release, so far its better than the karmic final product lol
<symptom> basix, about 20 days
<basix> meowbuntu, Ubuntu :|
<morrowyn> morning
<Dougdoug4> Every time I run Cheese Webcam booth it takes like 1000 pictures
<basix> robert__, hey karmic is wonderful for me :)
<meowbuntu> basix, yea 20 or so days give or take
<Dougdoug4> my entire screen becomes white and i hear 'CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE'
<morrowyn> i have an unstable proftpd with ssl connection, sometimes i can log in and everything works fine, but most of the times, i get a timeout
<symptom> basix, actually about 40 for the final
<Dougdoug4> Every time I run Cheese Webcam booth it takes like 1000 pictures
<Dougdoug4> my entire screen becomes white and i hear 'CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE'
<robert__> basix, its not wireless driver friendly to me and i'm really liking the default lucid lool :)
<symptom> april 29th
<morrowyn> client/server are on the same lan
<robert__> i'm shocked they finally let go of brown lol
<symptom> and this is a long term support release too
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, cheese i used to test if your webcam works on your computer nothing more
<basix> robert__, what hw r u using?
<Dougdoug4> Uh no?
<robert__> basix, alpha stage, almost beta
<Dougdoug4> meowbuntu: Cheese is used to take pictures..
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, thats what its meant to do
<Dougdoug4> If you don't even know your facts, please don't attempt to help.
<basix> robert__, i meant which wlan card r u using that is not supported with karmic?
<meowbuntu> it tests things so you know if your computer is working
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, try reinstalling then
<meowbuntu> ^ cheese that is
<robert__> i don't remember, my laptop is a dell 1545 i think
<robert__> i'm happy with lucid though, i'm gonna ride it out til its release
<brjann> meowbuntu: you might want to read up on cheese. it is *not* simply for testing. http://projects.gnome.org/cheese/
<basix> robert__, if its any of the broadcom crap then it ought not to be supported :P
<meowbuntu> robert__, for lucid help it is best to join #ubuntu+1
<Dougdoug4> Thank you brjann!
<Dougdoug4> meowbuntu has hit the bowl one too many times tonight
<robert__> meowbuntu, i don't need help with lucid, its great :D
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, reinstall if its got problems
<brjann> Dougdoug4: no need to get personal, let's just move on :)
<Dougdoug4> Anyway. Everytime I even run cheese, it takes like 1000 pictures. I can't do anything.
<Dougdoug4> the screen just get's all white..
<Dougdoug4> and i hear 'CHEESE CHEESECHEESECHEESE CHEESE' spamming
<Dougdoug4> and it just repeats
<Dougdoug4> i can't edit any settings
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, i guess you have reinstalled it then
<Dougdoug4> because it just spams me so hard.. And i don't know where cheese files are located
<robert__> we've established something here lol
<meowbuntu> robert__, what exactly is that
<oztrout> hello ... i got a problem with secondlife here , every time i go in there a few mins later my laptop turns off ... any one know why ... ?
<robert__> cheese cheese cheese 1000 pictures lol
<Dougdoug4> yea
<Dougdoug4> so what do I do?
<meowbuntu> robert__, dont go on
<meowbuntu> reinstall
<robert__> ok lol jk
<clrg> oztrout: If you think the problem comes from secondlife, then you're asking the wrong channel
<Dougdoug4> i've already reinstalled you dolt
<brjann> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Dougdoug4> nothing has changed
<Dougdoug4> meowbuntu and robert__ please just shutup..
<Dougdoug4> brjann what should I do?
<robert__> ok i'm laughing out loud and kidding
<robert__> how bout no
<clrg> !flood | Dougdoug4, robert__
<ubottu> Dougdoug4, robert__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, have you installed anything else
<meowbuntu> ^ recently
<oztrout> ok ty ... sorry , i thought it might be ubuntu here ...
<robert__> yeah don't flood laughing out loud
<brjann> Dougdoug4: I've never used cheese, sorry -- just spent a few minutes looking for reported bugs similar to yours with no luck
<clrg> Dougdoug4, robert__: This rule also applies to multi-line-statements. Please write your statement to one line using puncuation marks.
<robert__> ok....
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, also ask in forums is always a good idea.
<Dougdoug4> But what the hell could be causing this problem?
<Dougdoug4> meowbuntu holy #%!%
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, have you installed anything else recently on your computer
<robert__> this can also be a good place to ask questions while you're looking in forums
<Dougdoug4> I've been sifting through forums this entire time! Please just SHUTUP!
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, i am trying to help
<Dougdoug4> i need to figure out where the Cheese files are located.. That would be a start
<meowbuntu> !rude
<Dougdoug4> Let's pretend like your a mechanic, okay? I've come to you telling you my car won't start, alright?
<Dougdoug4> And as the mechanic, your asking me if "i've driven it recently"
<Dougdoug4> Come on man.. really?
<clrg> Dougdoug4: The cheese man-page or the wiki of the projekt developing it will get you an answer. This channel is about ubuntu, not about a specific application.
<clrg> Sorry
<xsacha> hey, how can i configure my logitech usb webcam on ubuntu? specifically i want to change it to 50Hz instead of the default 60Hz
<clrg> Dougdoug4: The cheese man-page or the wiki of the projekt developing it will get you an answer. This channel is about ubuntu, not about a specific application.
<Dougdoug4> Link me to a Cheese web page then dog
<Dougdoug4> All I find when I google 'Cheese Webcam booth' is PPAs
<xsacha> i guess it would be some v4l configure app
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, if you installed something else on your computer before this problem started then that may have caused cheese to play up.
<Dougdoug4> yea i've installed a few things
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, i am only doing what most ppl who try to help do. ask questions to findout what may be going on
<Dougdoug4> some blog entry poster, gtk-RecordMyDesktop, Open Office Database, and Twitux
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, something may cause conflicts
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, thats all i can say
<meowbuntu> y do you need gtk-rechordmy desktop
<Obeyence> Has anyone played Stalker on linux here?
<Dougdoug4> To record my desktop
<Dougdoug4> Why else?
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, what does that application do exactly
<Dougdoug4> Records the desktop
<^mNotIntelligent> hi
<Dougdoug4> It is like Camtasia.. It just records your desktop..
<xsacha> anyone know how to change webcam settings?
<^mNotIntelligent> xsacha, what kinda settings ?
<meowbuntu> ok Dougdoug4 was it a native ubuntu install or a general linux one
<xsacha> like Hz for flicker
<Dougdoug4> What/
<Dougdoug4> meowbuntu you are asking odd questions..
<Dougdoug4> I installed it from the Ubuntu Software Center
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, no
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, was the install you got a .deb package
<Dougdoug4> oh.my.god
<Dougdoug4> I'm sorry sir but you are trolling
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, ok thats fine
<Dougdoug4> Please go away
<Dougdoug4> No, it's not fine. I don't appreciate your trolling here. You are taking away from a users chance to get help.
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, if you dont want my help thats fine
<Dougdoug4> You aren't helping me you are deterring my search to find help.
<brjann> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Dougdoug4> brjann, I've figured out what the problem was
<Dougdoug4> On Cheese, I disabled the 'countdown' option
<Dougdoug4> Once you enable it, the 1000 picture 'CHEESE CHEESE CHEESE' spamming begins
<xsacha> anyone know how to change webcam to do 50Hz instead of 60Hz?
<meowbuntu> Dougdoug4, report that in forums it is great info
<brjann> Dougdoug4: huh. I wonder why that would be the case, surely every user of cheese hasn't experienced that problem or else it'd've been fixed by now
<ddrj> ugh i don't get this.... usb drive is fat32, used unetboonin to load up ubuntu 9.10 full on there, chose usb drive in bios and it says "Boot Error"
<ddrj> i just don't understand x(
<ddrj> can't install from cd rom / floppy cus i don't have those on target machine ;\\
<meowbuntu> ddrj, ok did you use an .iso file or from the cd
<ddrj> i used unetbootin with ubuntu 9.10 .iso file
 * airtonix wonders why ddrj is using unetbowhatever and not the usb startup disk creator on the livecd from another machine.
<meowbuntu> ddrj, first after you downloaded the .iso did you chk5sum it
<ddrj> yeah md5 checksum is verified
<meowbuntu> ddrj, that will tell you if it downloaded properly
<ddrj> usb startup disk creator airtonix? can u use that on windows ?
<ddrj> meowbuntu: yeah md5 matches
<airtonix> ddrj, why would you need to ? its part of the live cd
<hatake_kakashi> what sort of usb driver are we talking about?
<brjann> Dougdoug4: i've found one vaguely similar bug report, but it's almost a year old
<hatake_kakashi> s/driver/drive
<meowbuntu> ddrj, try formatting the drive then try again.
<ddrj> oh sandisk 2gb cruzer
<ddrj> sorry 4gb
<ddrj> meowbuntu: ive done it like a million times tonight
<ddrj> i tried ntfs, fat32, fat
<meowbuntu> ddrj, are you on ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> is it one of those with U3 or whatever it is?
<Dougdoug4> brjann, i'll take it
<ddrj> i tried different linux usb live creators
<ddrj> hatake_kakashi: checking
<meowbuntu> ddrj, what is to main os you are using
<brjann> Dougdoug4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/297890
<ddrj> meowbuntu: nope, on windows vista atm ;\\
<hatake_kakashi> ddrj, there should be a logo printed on it as such, and when you plug it into windows you'll clearly see it showing U3
<ddrj> ahhh yeah
<ddrj> that's the one
<ddrj> u3
<airtonix> ddrj, other machine + live cd + livecd iso on usb = ???
<hatake_kakashi> you'll need to forcefully remove U3 or it won't work properly
<ddrj> airtonix: other machine = no usb x(
<ddrj> hatake_kakashi: shouldn't u3 be removed when u format it ?
<ddrj> airtonix: other machine = no os i mean
<ddrj> sorry
<hatake_kakashi> ddrj, I've heard it wasn't that simple, there's still traces of it
<ddrj> just blank 1tb drive
<ddrj> ahhh x(
<airtonix> ddrj, not even network connection ?
<ddrj> yeah network connections there, but no cd / floppy drive
<ddrj> maybe it's because of that u3 loader
<hatake_kakashi> I'm tell you it is
<airtonix> ddrj, then access the iso via windows file sharing from the live cd
<hatake_kakashi> there is a tool you can get from sandisk I think to remove U3 properly
<meowbuntu> ddrj, ah ok u3 may be problem. look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/using-unetbootin-on-a-win-xp-to-make-a-usb-stick-771877/
<ddrj> thanks guys
<ddrj> let me check those links
<ddrj> and remove u3, i'll try it and i'll let u know how it goes in 5 mins x(
 * ddrj crosses fingers
<airtonix> !enter | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Obeyence> hwo do i use a script?
<hatake_kakashi> what sort
<Obeyence> sec
<meowbuntu> ddrj, also http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-live-usb-linux/
<Obeyence> http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/install-wine-deps.sh
<Obeyence> like here
<thianpa> Guys i need some professional advice here. :)
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thianpa> I have bought this VPS
<hatake_kakashi> Obeyence, you need to set execute bits first on the file and then use ./foo.sh
<airtonix> thianpa, one ONE line
<Dougdoug4> God
<Dougdoug4> Always another fucking thing wrong with Ubuntu
<Obeyence> i dont understnd
<thianpa> Server CPU – Intel Core i7 , 2004.604 MHz (4 Cores), 2 GB RAm
<airtonix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hatake_kakashi> !language | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: please see above
<thianpa> and used Ubuntu Remote Desktop
<Dougdoug4> No I'm sorry but I won't. I'm tired of all these errors.
<thianpa> But when i encode movies with it, the load average more then 8.
<airtonix> !enter > thianpa
<ubottu> thianpa, please see my private message
<Dougdoug4> Error after error after problem after error
<Dougdoug4> I have to spend more time on Ubuntu fixing errors than anything else
<clrg>  Dougdoug4: Stop spamming.
<hatake_kakashi> Dougdoug4, and what do you expect? a perfect OS
<Obeyence> I dont understand.
<airtonix> clear
<thianpa> ok
<brjann> Dougdoug4: this is not the place to vent.
<Dougdoug4> I expect an OS on which I have time to do what I wish to do with a computer
<Dougdoug4> Not fix the problems left to me by the OS
<hatake_kakashi> Obeyence,  better yet, you need to run it through the terminal.. bash foo.sh
<Obeyence> Dougdoug4, good luck finding that OS!
<hatake_kakashi> replace foo with the the filename
<Obeyence> What do i save this as?
<Dougdoug4> I found that OS Obeyence, WINDOWS
<thianpa> In the VPS rules i cannot exceed 8 load for more than 15 mins. So with my current VPS it is exceeding. And If i upgrade my VPS to this one: 2672.808 MHz (4 Cores), 4GB ram will it helped?
<hatake_kakashi> save the filename as it is
<Dougdoug4> I'd rather pay money than have a free OS
<Obeyence> Winblows?
<Dougdoug4> As long as it means I can get things done
<Obeyence> Im running away from windows...
<airtonix> !ot | Obeyence
<ubottu> Obeyence: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hatake_kakashi> Dougdoug4, you were told once that this place is not for the sort of discussion
<brjann> Dougdoug4, Obeyence: please stop.
<Obeyence> =\
<clrg> !ot | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<basix> Dougdoug4, try Windows. Maybe that'll solve your issues.
<thianpa> airtonix, With the VPS I have now the avarage load when encoding movies is around 8-9 so if i upgrade the CPU to 2672.808 MHz (4 Cores), will that be enough ?
<airtonix> thianpa, is that a ubuntu question or a hardware question ?
<Obeyence> what am i to save this ass?
<Obeyence> This script...
<Obeyence> as
<thianpa> More like a hardware but i'm using Ubuntu :)
<hatake_kakashi> just save the filename as it is
 * airtonix plants face on desk
<brjann> Obeyence: its filename is install-wine-deps.sh so I would stick with that :)
<airtonix> thianpa, show me how its relevant to ubuntu
<clrg> thianpa: I guess the load will always be high when encoding movies, since that is a very cpu-intense operation. Are you satisfied with the speed of the encoding? If yes, leave it as is.
<Obeyence> i dont understand
<Obeyence> its a link
<Obeyence> i click on it it brings up text
<Obeyence> What am i to do?
<airtonix> Obeyence, enter key much ?
<hatake_kakashi> Obeyence, its called File, Save As...
<clrg> !enter | Obeyence
<ubottu> Obeyence: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thianpa> clrg : It is fast but they wont allow it, as the load is >8, I have to keep it <8
<Obeyence> Im not trying to be difficult...
<thianpa> So what i am asking is? if i upgrade the CPU to 2672.808 MHz (4 Cores), will that be enough ?
<hatake_kakashi> thianpa, tried ##hardware instead?
<Obeyence> But... Save as...
<thianpa> My current CPU is 2004.604 MHz (4 Cores), 2 GB
<clrg> thianpa: Does your encoder support throttling? For example, try to tell the encoder only to use 2 cores instead of all 4.
<Obeyence> There is no save as. Its  web page.
<morrowyn> 4 cores with 2gb, doesn't feel right somehow
<Obeyence> I bet i could bring up a source
<morrowyn> that means 500mb per core
<Obeyence> Did you even click on the link i gave in here?
<clrg> thianpa: Not enough RAM, I guess. Try at least 4 GB.
<morrowyn> try 8gb
<morrowyn> 2gb per core, like a normal single core setup
<thianpa> so if i use 4GB RAM you think the load will be < 8
<Obeyence> =\
<Obeyence> im still loast here
<brjann> Obeyence: yes, and I can go to the File menu and click "Save Page As..." and save it.
<hatake_kakashi> Obeyence, if you use save page, it will show you a dialog and in it specifies the exact filename from the source
<Obeyence> save page as isnt save as
<Obeyence> ...
<hatake_kakashi> and you're using which browser?
<thianpa> morrowyn : i do hope i can afford that but 4gb is as much as i can go. And if that still dont help i guess i just have to find an alternative
<Obeyence> You guys are a bit assuming...
<clrg> thianpa: No. Please listen carefully, I will only repeat this once. Your load will *always* be high. It does not depend on your CPU. Encoding movies is a *very* cpu-intense operation. If you use a faster processor, the encoding will be faster; but the load will still be very high.
<Dolp> is there an MS paint variation for ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> Obeyence, I'm asking you a question
<Dolp> or...is there MS paint for ubuntu?
<morrowyn> gimp
<airtonix> thianpa, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-and-unix-load-average.html | http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<lao5> how to make StarDict pronounce the word?
<airtonix> morrowyn, gimp hardly qualifies as ms-paint
<thianpa> clrg : thanks for clearing that up. So even if i use 4 GB and upgrade the CPU the load will still be >8 ?
<Dolp> I want to rotate an image in openoffice.org writer, how?
<airtonix> !info mtpaint | dolp
<thianpa> thanks airtonix
<Obeyence> yes yes. But someone said save as when i was asking about how to save it.
<ubottu> dolp: mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (karmic), package size 657 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<Obeyence> Beign as it was a webpage.
<bombel> Hi everyone. Is there any way to get rid of the title bar from all of the windows? I find them quite useless, and they take useful space
<morrowyn> with repsect to the ui of gimp, i think it does
<Obeyence> Im new liek 13 hours or so into linux
<brjann> Dolp: you might take a look at gpaint
<airtonix> dolp isntall gthumb if you just want to do basics to images
<Dolp> I want to rotate an image in openoffice.org writer, how?
<ddrj> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<hatake_kakashi> Obeyence, there's no Save As.. and you haven't answered my question
<Obeyence> You guys assume people are at least knowledgeable in the system functions and differences.
<airtonix> !lol | ddrj
<ubottu> ddrj: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ddrj> airtonix, meowbuntu, hatake_kakashi, removing U3 worked!
<ddrj> i'm so sorry for the caps, but i'm so happy right now
<clrg> thianpa: Most likely.
<hatake_kakashi> ddrj, that was expected
<Obeyence> YOu dont save web pages on windows... Unless you wish to edit or have qucker access to a page.
<ddrj> thank you guys so much, i was on the verge of tears x( it works now!
<ReaList-Veysel> .
<ReaList-Veysel> ..
<ReaList-Veysel> selamlar.
<ReaList-Veysel> Linux for ubuntu
<clrg> Dolp: Ask #openoffice.org, this is the ubuntu-channel.
<ReaList-Veysel> HarryS
<hatake_kakashi> !tr| ReaList-Veysel
<ubottu> ReaList-Veysel: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<meowbuntu> ddrj, good on you glas to help. did you keep u3 incase you need it
<ReaList-Veysel> thanks hatake_kakashi
<meowbuntu> ddrj, can i pm you
<ddrj> yeah sure :D
<ddrj> thanks btw
<ddrj> oh i deleted u3
<Dougdoug4> This is so crap.
<hatake_kakashi> !ops Dougdoug4 constantly uttering anti-ubuntu/linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hatake_kakashi> !op Dougdoug4 constantly uttering anti-ubuntu/linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hatake_kakashi> ffs
<Dougdoug4> Why would you want to use an Operating System that you have to spend all your time fixing, than actually getting results?
<Dougdoug4> I've been sitting around for like an hour
<Dougdoug4> Getting nowhere..
<ginbuntu> I have libvirtd running but still can not connect to it using virsh -c qemu:///system why? :(
<hatake_kakashi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ReaList-Veysel> !ops
<ReaList-Veysel> :F
<ReaList-Veysel> opers
<ReaList-Veysel> !opers
<hatake_kakashi> thanks
<wgrant> ReaList-Veysel, !ops is all that's necessary.
<jussi01> ReaList-Veysel: relax, 1 ops callis enough
 * airtonix laughs
<Dolp> how do i rotate an image 90 degrees in opanoffice.org writer?
<jussi01> hatake_kakashi: when giving the reason, use a pipe | ie. !ops | reason
<Dougdoug4> I'm constructively critiquing, nothing more.
<clrg> Dolp: Ask #openoffice.org, this is the ubuntu-channel.
<hatake_kakashi> jussi01, ahh thanks, I was assuming the pipe was to mainly direct a user
<ReaList-Veysel> teach me linux
<wgrant> Dougdoug4: Please leave this channel free for support.
<Dolp> clrg that room is so dead it makes michael jackson look alive
<ReaList-Veysel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<wgrant> ReaList-Veysel: Hm?
<Dolp> I asked that room ONE HOUR AGO. nobody has posted since
<Nulpoints> Is it possible that my host machine refuses to let go of my USB wifi adapter and that is why my VM's are being mean? <-noob doing homework
<jussi01> ReaList-Veysel: please dont do that.
<clrg> Dolp: Then just google it.
<jussi01> !weekend | Dolp
<ubottu> Dolp: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<hatake_kakashi> ReaList-Veysel, its a good idea if you joined #ubuntu-tr where they'll speak your language
<Dougdoug4> I simply don't understand..
<Dougdoug4> What am I supposed to do?
<Linux> do not talk to anyone there
 * clrg is fed up with the 1d10t5 here
<jussi01> clrg: please dont tell users to "google it"
<Dougdoug4> Linux is basically telling me "Yea, you have a webcam, I don't give a #%!# about it you can screw off!"
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug4:  thats what the webcam makers often say about linux also.
<Dougdoug4> I've googled and googled and googled and it looks as though Cheese is the only Webcam photo taker that provides a graphical front end
<Fudge> talking about webcams, is there a better logitech to use in ubuntu than the quickcam pro9000? tks :D
<Dougdoug4> Now.
<Dr_Willis> So it works in Cheese?
<Dougdoug4> When I use Cheese. It just spams. It takes like 1000 pictures...
<Dougdoug4> So I ALT+F4 it, and then restart it, and then it works fine
<brjann> Nulpoints: what do you mean by "VMs are being mean?"
<Dougdoug4> Then I exit it, restart it, 1000 picture spam
<elky> Dejavu, stop changing nicks like that, please.
<Cry> ok
<Dougdoug4> It's like, every other time I use it, it spams
<Cry> I see a new administration
<Dougdoug4> No, I take that back
<Dougdoug4> Forget what I said
<Nulpoints> brjann: VMware crashes both hosted, and host machine when i plug in USB adapter, and virtual box just won't connect to it.
<Dougdoug4> EVERYTIME. I use Cheese. It starts spamming taking like 1000 photos
<Dougdoug4> To stop the spam
<Dougdoug4> I have to continuosly press the spacebar.. (space is the hotkey to take a photo)
<wgrant> Nulpoints: We can't support VMWare here.
<Dougdoug4> until the spamming stops
<jussi01> Dougdoug4: please file a bug, with the comannd: "ubuntu-bug cheese" or choose report a bug from the help menu.
<meowbuntu> ddrj, are you here
<Cry> Dougdoug4, or more for the first time I come here I'm new
<ddrj> meowbuntu yes still here, check pm
<Cry> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<elky> Cry, stop
<wgrant> Cry: Please don't do that unless there's a real need.
<Dougdoug4> that's it
<Dougdoug4> jussi01, this is just
<Dougdoug4> i don't even know
<Dougdoug4> when i went to the Cheese website to file a bug
<Dougdoug4> it gave me some ERROR
<Dougdoug4> 'something not fond'
<Cry> ok sorry :(
<FloodBot1> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Traveler3> wats the simple way to create a database system ...i want to just store a ID and corresponding text content field...and i need a search option to only search some text in Content field..
<Dr_Willis> cheese in 9.10 will be a little out of date.
<Dougdoug4> this is beyond anything i've ever experiencecd ever. how does anyone stomache this OS?
<Nulpoints> wgrant: Oh, sorry. Can you point me in the right direction? I have googled the hell out of this question, and most of what i find says that there should not be a problem and is literally plug and play.
<Cry> this bot ?
<Cry> what does
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug4:  oh yea.. webcam issue.. toss out the os.. go ahead..
<Dougdoug4> well come ON man..
<wgrant> Nulpoints: I would suggest checking for support options on VMWare's website.
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug4:  ive had bigger and deeper issues in windows.. so  life is full of quirks
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug4:  yes come ON man...
<brjann> wgrant: Nulpoints did mention trying virtualbox as well.
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug4:  check foruims see if others have issues.. try a newer version of cheese. It might not be a cheese issue
<Obeyence> Ok um
<Nulpoints> wgrant: Oh yeah, does having the problem with virtualbox make it better? cuz i'm sure it's the same problem?
<Dr_Willis> could be a webcam driver issue.. could be some other quirk
<Obeyence> ./configure - no such file?
<basix> Dougdoug4, like I said, switch to windows. I mean seriously. What do you want from us?
<Traveler3> wats simplest way in ubuntu to start database to store two fields for many records....and only seach one of them for a text
<Obeyence> when i try to ./configure --enable-maintainer-mide
<Traveler3> ?
<Dolp> What MS paint like porgrams are there for ubuntu?
<Obeyence> gimp...
<airtonix> Dolp, ...
<Dolp> BESIDES GIMP
<Dr_Willis> Dolp:  mtpaint and a few others i think
<iflema> Dolp gpaint
<Dr_Willis> gimp is not like 'ms paint'
<ineverexist> hello, please where is in xubuntu file like xorg.conf ? i need set maximum relosution nubmer, because ubuntu set some like 2000x.. after i remove nv driver
<Dolp> mtpaint...
<Dolp> okay
<basix> Dougdoug4, if you have issues with the OS, you gotta participate in the community, contact the maintainers, get your issue fixed. If your problem is not fixed, fix it yourself, pay somebody to fix it - thats how stuff works in the OpenSource world.
<airtonix> Dolp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202729
<wgrant> Dougdoug4: Normally the developers will be glad to help, as long as you are pleasant and respectful.
<Dr_Willis> Dougdoug4:  actually geting a 10.04 live cd and testing it and see if the issue is there as well.. is a good idea to help find the bug.
<brjann> Dolp: if you open up Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and search for 'paint', i'm getting back 8 non-gimp programs that you might like
<Traveler3> ?
<airtonix> Traveler3, just a guess... but with a database program ?
<Traveler3> wats simplest way in ubuntu to start database to store two fields for many records....and only search one of them for a text...
<Dolp> k
<Obeyence> ./configure --enable-maintainer-mode
<Obeyence>  how come this gives me (bash: ./configure" No such file or directory)
<bombel> Hi everyone. Is there any way to get rid of the title bar from all of the windows? I find them quite useless, and they take useful space
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  you are in the wrong directory perhaps?
<Obeyence> i dont know what dir im suposed to be in
<Obeyence> ....
<airtonix> bombel, use a metacity theme that doesn't have title bars
<Cry> !ops
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  the one that has a 'configure' file in it
<Cry> !ops
<Cry> !ops
<Cry> !ops
<FloodBot1> Cry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dougdoug4> Dr_Willis, Webcam works fine under Skype
<Obeyence> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<Dougdoug4> it can't be a driver issue
<Obeyence> you tell me...
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  I just use the 64bit wine packages.. Not sure what you are trying to do exactly
<Obeyence> idk either
<Obeyence> nobody helps me
<Obeyence> =\
<Obeyence> im trying to figure out how to regress wine
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:  there are wine repos with the latest and earlier wines and .debs you can download
<Obeyence> and it said to do this .. so im doing it
<Obeyence> but now im stuck
<Obeyence> just like stalker
<Obeyence> stuck
<Dr_Willis> remove wine with the package manager.. then download the .deb for the version you want . and install it.. is what i did in the past
<Obeyence> so this past 30 min or so that i have been doing shit is pointless
<Obeyence> great
<Obeyence> wish someone would have said something about that... 30 min ago
<jussi01> !wtf | Obeyence
<ubottu> Obeyence: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Obeyence> when i was asking about it instead of telling mei  use the enter key to much then argeing with some troll for min.
<Dr_Willis> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Dr_Willis> has all the old
<Obeyence> im loving the random people with warnings
<Obeyence> oh um er
<nuria> nuria
<Obeyence> Do you think it would be having problems loading because my graphics card isnt installed =S
<d6chung> Hi, anyone uses a Gateway ML3109? Booting with acpi=off makes it boot without any issue but wireless is broken. If I leave out acpi=off, it *sometimes* boots successfully. Where it gets stuck seem random. However, if the boot is successful, the wireless works flawlessly!
<Nulpoints> Wow, this is the first time I've come into this room for help. Are these questions/conversations typical? (ie. people who don't realize what open source means, and how a command line works?)
<Obeyence> Or would a 7900GS KO be installed with 9.10 OS isntall
<morrowyn> Dougdoug4 : have you looked at Kamoso yet? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kamoso?content=111750
<Obeyence> Where can i find linux drivers for Nvidia cards?
<Obeyence> lol
<Dr_Willis> Obeyence:   You will need the proper 3d nvidia driers installed for any games to work  at any decent speeds
<jussi01> Obeyence: there are drivers in system -administration.
<jussi01> !nvicia
<jussi01> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> menus under  system->asdmin->hardware drivers   Obeyence
<Dr_Willis> there should of been a popup message whenyou first logged into ubuntu about the drivers
<petsounds> hi all. i need help to install secondlife from tarball. thanks =)
<jussi01> petsounds: iirc there is a deb for second life.
<Dr_Willis> petsounds:  download, extract it.. cd to the game dir and run.. is all ive done in teh past
<Dr_Willis> i recall ther ebeing debs also.. but  i had issues with those becuse they couldent auto-update the stuff
<hkBst> d6chung: any error when it gets stuck?
<aldo> hello
<petsounds> Hi jussi01 Dr_Willis thanks for your quick response. mind if you give me step-by-step instructions?
<d6chung> hkBst: It gets stuck at various places but the message, "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta - xxxxxx ns) does eventually appear but that's it.
<ph8> does anyone else on karmic get flash messing up their desktop experience irregularly?
<d6chung> hkBst: Booting seems to halt there.
<ph8> my entire desktop just froze and i had to switch to terminal to kill off konqueror/flash
<ph8> not the first time it's happened
<bombel> airtonix, thanks for the suggestion, but I like the one I already have, except the title bar size. I'm trying to find the way to edit this property. I guess i'm close ;)
<aldo> why i can not to work normally my ubuntu (xubuntu , kubuntu or ubuntu)? i have  a core duo 4 gb ram and ati radeon 4850 but going all slow....
<Nulpoints> petsounds: If no one is biting on the step by step. I'm willing to. I'm a total noob but i have gotten SL to run on my linux box ;-)
<jussi01> aldo: have you installed the graphics driver?
<morrowyn> sl = slackware?
<jussi01> !ati | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aldo> yes i have installed
<aldo> for example on xubuntu i have bugs on the desktop
<d6chung> hkBst: Sometimes it gets stuck during the splash...
<hkBst> d6chung: when you boot with apic=off does that message not appear? (My own system has the same tsc unstable message, but I haven't noticed anything not working...)
<petsounds> Nulpoints, ok please =)
<will__> how do you reinstall beryl emerald does anyone know
<wgrant> will__: Beryl has been abandoned for some years now.
<wgrant> It was merged into Compiz Fusion ages ago.
<waqas> hello?
<ddrj> when partitioning the hd for ubuntu installation, should /home and / be primary or logical ?
<will__> well how do i use beryl emerald themes
<ddrj> i setup /swap as primary
<morrowyn> ddrj  doesnt matter where you put it
<will__> when i download them they do not show up on the install in appearances
<morrowyn> but i recommend putting / on a fast drive, since this is your root mount
<d6chung> hkBst: Hmm... doesn't look like it.
<meowbuntu> hi how many primary partitions can i have per hdd
<d6chung> hkBst: I would like to boot with acpi=off but then wireless doesn't work.
<morrowyn> d6chung why would you want to do that?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  4 primnary - one can be an extended.. that holds logicals
<d6chung> morrowyn: Are you asking why I would want to use wireless?
<morrowyn> turn off acpi?
<d6chung> morrowyn: So I can boot.
<morrowyn> i understand the wifi part :D
<morrowyn> your boot fails with acpi turned on
<brjann> d6chung: just to be clear, we're talking about acpi, not apic, right?
<d6chung> morrowyn: Sometimes it boots though.
<d6chung> brjann: Yes.
<d6chung> morrowyn: And when it does, wireless works and I'm happy.
<morrowyn> uhuh
<morrowyn> what is the error message you are getting when booting with acpi on?
<Bilge> Is it in any way possible to rebind a listening socket to a different IP so that the listening interface is changed?
<hatake_kakashi> normally wireless cards should work, if not better with acpi off
<salimozkan1907> slm
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, sp i can have 4 primary then everthing after that is logical
<hatake_kakashi> !tr | salimozkan1907
<ubottu> salimozkan1907: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<d6chung> morrowyn: It gets stuck at various places but the message, "Clocksource tsc unstable (delta - xxxxxx ns) does eventually appear but that's it.
<hatake_kakashi> tsc sounds like apic issue
<salimozkan1907> nsl
<d6chung> hatake_kakashi: This is why I'm thinking I'm missing something here...
<hatake_kakashi> d6chung, what wireless chipset are we talking about?
<airtonix> Bilge, without stopping the listening process i assume ?
<salimozkan1907> wath id ish
<hkBst> d6chung: can you try to boot with "clocksource=acpi_pm" ?
<brjann> d6chung, hatake_kakashi: I don't know if I've booted a linux machine in the last five years that didn't complain about tsc toward the end of the boot process. I figured it was just debug output as it failed over to hpet
<Bilge> airtonix: yes
<d6chung> hatake_kakashi: lspci is reporting "Realtek ... RTL-8185 ..."
<hkBst> d6chung: or "notsc"
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  NO.. One of the primaies CAN be a 'extended' - that holds logicals
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  so 3P + 1 E (holding Logicals)
<hatake_kakashi> d6chung, hmm weird
<Bilge> It might also be possible to reroute traffic between the two internal IPs, but I don't know how to do that
<hkBst> d6chung: and "clocksource=hpet" or "clocksource=rtc"
<ubuntu> how do i install jasper in kopete?
<Marcis> WOW! see it: http://bit.ly/cyaUfl
<d6chung> hkBst: With acpi=off also?
<artinstartin> i scanned with klamav (also for encrypted files) using sudo and put all encrypted files into quarantaine but now it only starts up to the userlog in screen. is there a way to put them out of quarantaine again. i tried with recovery mode but klamav or clamav won't start. thank you
<d6chung> hkBst: Heh, with clocksource=acpi_pm, I got to a busy cursor being drawn but it froze.
<fuge> Hello! I'm using 9.10 but my tv tuner can not find any station, but after booting 9.04, reboot, and booting 9.10 it is working...
<hkBst> d6chung: no all without acpi=off
<ubuntu> how do i install jasper in kopete?
<d6chung> hkBst: Yeah, I just figured that out... my mind was elsewhere. Hold on, trying the other ones.
<ubuntu> how do i install jasper in kopete?
<airtonix> !repeat | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what 'jasper' is
<ubuntu> i see the repeat cop is here lol
<ubuntu> its needed to display yahoo webcam images in kopete
<zaratustra1> Is there a way to list all the files which an installed package contains ?
<meowbuntu> for a shared /data partition between win/lin/mac what formatt
<zaratustra1> semothing parallel to rpm -ql packageName (for redhat)
<brjann> zaratustra1: dpkg -L <package>
<micca> ciaoo  a tutti
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  linux can do ntfs.. no idea on macs
<zaratustra1> brjann, thnks
<gregor_> I need help with running TV Tuner - WinFast PVR 2000. Card is recognised by ubuntu but no picture. I tried TV time and Me TV but nothing happens.MeTv says n DVB-T device while TvTime is just empty. can someone help? the card seems to be working in  linux.
<micca> cè qualche italiano?
<brjann> !it | micca
<ubottu> micca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<d6chung> hkBst: Hold on... for some reason the GRUB menu is not appearing. I'm either too slow or I'm hitting the wrong key. Isn't it Esc?
<Dr_Willis> d6chung:  try shift
<d6chung> Dr_Willis: It looks like that worked, thanks. I'm going to boot with acpi=off and change some GRUB settings... then resume hkBst's tests.
<lao5> is here any Chinese?
<dyek> Hi! I built Ubuntu Linux kernel from the source package: "apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic". I'm getting arch/x86/boot/bzImage file. Is there a way I can generate the .deb package from the build? When I run dpkg-buildpackage, I got "dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to linux-2.6.31/drivers/...: binary file contents changed". I don't want to generate another source package, just the .deb package.
<ortsvorsteher> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lao5> fine
<zaratustra1> I heard the 9.10 has grub 2 ; first is it true ? second, in case it is:
<zaratustra1> is it safe to install with ubuntu 9.10 on a machine which runs fedora ?
<diddy> Why is the open office program "base" not installed after I install oo.org ?
<zaratustra1> I mean: is the grub2 is safe an will not cause any troubles?
<zaratustra1> I tried dual boot with 9.0.4 and fedora and it was ok
<Dr_Willis> theres alwyas possibilites for problems
<Dr_Willis> it pays to  Know your grub
<fuge> Is it possible to replace the newer kernel (2.6.31-20-generic) with an older one? For example 2.6.28-15-generic from 9.04. (I have both OS on different disks.)
<brjann> diddy: it looks like base is an optional component. it's found in the package openoffice.org-base, which you can install with synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc
<diddy> brjann, thx
<dyek> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the kernel compile page!
<Dr_Willis> We aim to please
<overmind> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu boot slpash?
<zaratustra1> Dr_Willis, thnks, but is it true that it uses grub2?
<zaratustra1> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> zaratustra1:  9.10 defaulted to grub2 yes.
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 also uses gub2
<zaratustra1> ok
<d6chung> hkBst: "clocksource=hpet hpet=force" seems to work but the system freezes after a while... in fact, I think I forgot to mention the freezes.
<scarra3> Anyone here use Awesome WM
<dardan> whats up dude!
<scarra3> Hey
<Dr_Willis> !info awesomewm
<ubottu> Package awesomewm does not exist in karmic
<dardan> ubuntu is tha shitt!
<scarra3> Its a tileing WM
<CrackGuy> could someone show me a good explanation of linux filesystem please...
<Dr_Willis> CrackGuy:  you mean ext2/3/4 stuff? or how the default filesystem tree is laid out?
<CrackGuy> Dr_Willis, default tree, where are the installed packages installed etc...
<d6chung> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/373185 <-- Hmm, I'm wondering if this is what I'm experiencing and I'm just not giving it enough time to boot.
<artinstartin> after i made the mistake to put encrypted system files into quarantine using klamav, i am looking for a method to undo it. i tried with recovery mode but klamav won't start. i still have ubuntu on usb, is it possible to acces klamav via usb and undo the quarantine?
<airtonix>  CrackGuy http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/linux_file_structure.jpg
<Dr_Willis> CrackGuy:  thres a linux filesystem hiarchy document/guide out there somewhere.
<uby> hello i have a problem i cant watch youtube....i can watch but my PC freez when i try that
<airtonix> CrackGuy, apt keeps installed debs in /var/cache/apt/archives
<CrackGuy> hmmm
<CrackGuy> am trying to figure out where in filesystem are the plugins of pidgin are stored
<CrackGuy> i believe learning the filesystem will help me to find such files in future
<Dr_Willis> CrackGuy:  do a 'locate pidgin' and see
<Dr_Willis> CrackGuy:  or theres proberly a PER user directory also in their home
<Dr_Willis> CrackGuy:  and/or check the package manager tools to see what thepidgin package installed where
<CrackGuy> ohhh
<ubuntu> can someone chat with me on yahoo please and help me check to see if my video from the webcam works?
<blekos> hello, is there a teamviewer alternative for linux?
<CrackGuy> Dr_Willis, locate showed too many results that the first portion of the screen vanished
<blekos> vnc wont do it
<airtonix> CrackGuy, pidgin is just a front end for purple
<airtonix> !info purple
<ubottu> Package purple does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> CrackGuy:  thats why the 'more' and 'less' commands were invented
<Dr_Willis> command | less
<CrackGuy> Dr_Willis, excuse my linuxowledge, it's my third day on linux
<airtonix> CrackGuy, also, software with proper man files will have a 'files' section near the end which describe the files it uses
<nous19> hi
<om26er> !hi | nous19
<ubottu> nous19: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nous19> thank´s
<ubuntu> can someone chat with me on yahoo please and help me check to see if my video from the webcam works?
<overmind> Hi, does anyone knows how to change ubuntu boot slpash?
<om26er> ubuntu, join #ubuntu-offtopic someone there might be interested
<zxc> what is a good video card, that works with Ubuntu?
<om26er> zxc, i'd say intel builtin's
<ubuntu> overmind, someone here might also, don't rule it out
<Dr_Willis> overmind:  its proberly not worth worrying about. since 10.04 is doing radical changes in that area
<rek> hello,what are the correct options i should write in fstab to mount correctly my hdds?
<om26er> ubuntu, which app are you using for video calling ?
<zxc> i mean video card with at least decent 3d perfomance etc
<overmind> Dr_Willis: But I changed recently, installing a .deb, and now I want to change it without changing al theme, I am having error with that splash
<Guest_36925>  has anybody got  accer aspire notebook with unbuntu & working
<zxc> just something that surely works! im tired of searching
<ubuntu> overmind, see?
<ubuntu> om26er, kopete
<om26er> ubuntu, I dont think it supports yahoo a/v
<om26er> does it?
<Dr_Willis> overmind:  what did you install exactly? you coudl reinstall the other packages that have the old.
<ubuntu> om26er, it looks like video, just not audio
<Dr_Willis> I dont worry too much about splash stuff.. its just annoying eyecandy
<overmind> Dr_Willis: Was a .deb from gnome-look, azenis theme
<airtonix> !anyone | Guest_36925
<ubottu> Guest_36925: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CrackGuy> how do i break a less command
<ubuntu> om26er, i had to install some jasper files but video seems to work. although it looked awful at first, but some adjustments improved it :) would you be able to chat and help me find out if it works for sure please?
<om26er> ubuntu, ok I googled and it turn out it only supports video calling
<airtonix> CrackGuy, ctrl + c  ?
<CrackGuy> airstrike, not working
<zxc> does anyone here know any video card with decent or good 3d performance, that has working drivers and wont be a trouble to get working?
<om26er> ubuntu, http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols.html#protocols-yahoo
<airtonix> CrackGuy, perss q
<airtonix> press*
<CrackGuy> airtonix, awesome
<overmind> Dr_Willis: Do you know the command for strange gnome menu ? In which you can change slpashes, themes, and other options
<airtonix> CrackGuy, did you note my tip about looking for application related files by looking at its man page ?
<ubuntu> om26er, it says with yahoo it can send and receive webcam video. i'm using yahoo
<ubuntu> om26er, can you help me check if it works please?
<CrackGuy> airtonix, no, i don't know what man is
<Guest_36925>  accer aspire notebook owner here plz pvt me ty
<airtonix> CrackGuy, 1) man pidgin 2) page down t othe files section.
<rek> hello,what are the correct options i should write in fstab to mount correctly my hdds?
<airtonix> !ask | Guest_36925
<ubottu> Guest_36925: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<d6chung> Ooh, I have something different now: ata1.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa0). Then the TSC unstable message appears...
<om26er> ubuntu, I am installing kopete, I dont have webcam
<stuart_> what is apache's working .html directory after i apt-get install ubuntu?
<ubuntu> om26er, can you see if you can see mine?
<root_> Hi guys... i need help on Irssi
<Guest_36925>  dont ask the question but simply ask the question!!  this  sounds very complicated, how do I do that?
<om26er> root_, /join #irssi
<overmind> root_: Ask
<root_> ok thanks
<om26er> root_, thet are experts I think
<iceroot> root_: dont run irc as root
<root_> LOL..i`m trying change my nick
<MarcoPau> hello, I've been getting a firefox tab opening s-p-o-n-s-o-r.com and then a redirected link of it each time I load firefox at ubuntu startup. do you have any clue?
<iceroot> root_: /nick newnick
<iceroot> root_: and dont run is as root!!
<airtonix> Guest_36925, ? serious ?
<nickChnaged> nak i changed it
<nickChanged> :D
<Guest_36925>  airtonix: may pvt you please
<airtonix> Guest_36925, no
<stuart_> where do i put my index.html file after i install apache?
<CrackGuy> airstrike, that has solved a lot of problems, thank you so much
<iceroot> stuart_: /var/www/
<airtonix> Guest_36925, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<stuart_> iceroot: k thanks
<Joey64>  how to clear alt+f2 history?
<d6chung> I honestly don't get it: if I want a stable system, I need to boot with acpi=off... but I don't get wireless. If I want wireless, I need to use an unstable system. Life's not fair... :(
<zxc> i repeat my question, so more would likely see it: are there any good video cards  that work well in Ubuntu? (with decent/good 3d performance)
<Scarra3> Is it a good idea to remove gnome fully and then replace it with another WM
<Dr_Willis> zxc:  most nvidia cards,, perhaps stay away from any that have came out in the last 2-3 months
<Guest_36925>  zxc:  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  you can easially keep gnome and install a different wm
<om26er> zxc, if you have any nvidia card you can use their binary driver and it will give almost the same performance you will get in any other OS
<ubuntu> zxc, intel is usually good
<ubuntu> zxc, usually ati isn't the way to go
<adante> hi, are there any apt sources for the 2.6.32 for karmic?
<overmind> Dr_Willis: Fixed, I removed apache2 and now starts without errors, I don't know why crashed when it was installed, but if now works fine, is enought :)
<om26er> adante, you want to install the latest kernel?
<adante> om26er: i want to install 2.6.32, i don't know if that is latest
<om26er> adalal, 2.6.33 would be latest
<om26er> adante, you can find .deb packages for every kernel here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ try at your own risk ;)
<Scarra3> Is it a good idea to remove gnome fully and then replace it with another WM
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  No. proberly not.
<iceroot> stuart_: why not?
<iceroot> stuart_: sorry
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  and gnome is a 'destop'  not a 'wm'
<adante> om26er: thanks - if i install these, they don't 'overwite' my existing kernels do they? like, if it doesn't work, am i right in thinking it shouldn't be hard for me to revert to my existing kernel
<ubuntu> Scarra3, you would still need a file manager
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  and you can easially install 'icewm' or other WM's and select them from the GDM menus
<Scarra3> Well I wanted to install Awesome Window Manager
<om26er> adante, na you existing kernel willbe fine
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  so install it then...
<Dr_Willis> Scarra3:  be sure to read its docs also.
<adante> om26er: cheers
 * om26er notices ubottu got a new !ping message ;)
<adante> how can i find out which version of linux i am using in terms of 32/64bit?
<iceroot> adante: uname -m
<iceroot> adante: or dpkg --print-architevture
<adante> iceroot: i686 is 32-bit?
<iceroot> adante: yes
<adante> iceroot: hm, dpkg --print-architecture says amd64
<adante> iceroot: could you help me with my understanding? uname -m says i686, dpkg --print-architecture is amd64 - i was under the impression amd64 was 64-bit, am i misunderstanding something?
<mint> hey, the live cd installer cant find my hdd any help ?
<Dr_Willis> mine says x86_64 and amd64 here
<meowbuntu> mint reboot the cd on boot up check the cd for errors
<iceroot> adante: what dpkg tells is important
<iceroot> adante: amd64 = 64bit
<meganerd> adante: it means that you installed amd64 but have an i686 kernel
<adante> meganerd: is that... bad? it sounds odd
<meganerd> adante: it is odd, what is the output of uname -a
<meowbuntu> adante, yea you must have a 1686 processor. not a good idea to run 64 bit wndoes
<meganerd> adante: not neccisarily bad
<adante> meganerd, meowbuntu, iceroot: sorry, sorry.. i am just an idiot... typing commands in wrong terminal (different host)
<iceroot> adante: :)
<adante> uname -m says i686, dpkg --print-architecture says i386
<iceroot> adante: everything fine
<meowbuntu> Losha,
<adante> thanks for you're help :]
<meganerd> adante: been there, done that, more than once :)
<meganerd> adante: I now have a custom PS line in my bashrc that causes the hostname to be bright cyan
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  theres whold guides on customing the bash Prompt. :)
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  and i recall some PS 'constructor' tool also
<purple_processor> I don't seem to have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore, wondering what the correct way to set up virtual display size eg "Virtual 2048 2048 " had a little play with xrandr but could get it to work..
<d6chung> Interesting... with noapci, it boots and wireless works but then it suddenly doesn't after a while.
<airtonix> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ajipubuntu> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/robert-ancell/simple-scan./ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ajipubuntu> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ajipubuntu> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: there are guides, but I built mine in the late 90s.
<d6chung> *noapic
<Dr_Willis> meganerd:  you just use the proper escape codes to change the color
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: It is simply once you learn the syntax.  I have just grown attached to how mine looks.
<adante> say, i'm trying to install linux-headers-2.6.32-02063209-generic but it says it's dependent on linux-headers-2.6.32-02063209 -- what does this mean and where can i get this?
<Dr_Willis> i forget the command i found  to 'construct' the prompts. some thing like bashthemeng or somthing similer
<adante> or is that the linux-headers-2.6.32-02063209_2.6.32-02063209_all.deb i am seeing
<meganerd> ajipubuntu: you have a 3rd party repository that is likely no longer maintained.  Remove it or contact the owner of the PPA
<meganerd> Dr_Willis: I never used it.  I just followed some guides then spent hours playing with it.  Of course most of my friends thought I was an idiot doing this while they were having fun with Starcraft :)
<pask> hello world!
<haitao> dose any one have the deb of the hydra ,I can not install that with src
<pask> is anybody here?
<hatake_kakashi> !ask | pask
<ubottu> pask: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<artinstartin> i scanned for encrypted files using klamav and put them into quarantine. now it only starts up until the log in screen of karmic. how can i undo the quarantine?
<Dr_Willis> artinstartin:  may be a little hard not knowing what it  quarantined...
<afrodeity> anybody know how to deal with metacity-common postrm script error 127?
<ajipubuntu> maganerd: so.. i need remove PPA at sypnatic pakage manager?
<zongo> Hi guys, I am trying to make a 3G usb modem work with the command-line usb-modeswitch. When I installed it, I lost complete use of all my USB ports
<haitao> meganerd:I just saw starcraft
<zongo> could anyone tell me what i did wrong
<meganerd> ajipubuntu: yes
<afrodeity> I can't remove or install anything because of error 127
<ajipubuntu> maganerd: Thanks!
<zongo> the goal was to switch my 3G usb modem to directly be recognized a serial modem and not mount first as an external device
<meganerd> haitao: some friends of mine own a net cafe/LAN gaming centre, and today they had a Starcraft tournament booked.  This is Starcraft 1 we are talking about, not the about to be released 2
<zongo> where it would ask me to install the drivers first and then start as a usb modem
<pask> thanks people ^_^ ok, memory leak problem here, and it isn't used as cache, but actually by programs, according to "free" cmd, but I've only rhythmbox, awn, and this program open, no way they can take 600MB. any solutions?
<funkoolow> hi all
<artinstartin> Dr_Willis, klamav asked to quarantine and half of the files were finally quarantined. it sayed it can be undone. i know it was a huge mistake. all together maybe 25 files. Do you have any idea what to do? i checked for theads but there is no solution to it
<ubuntu_> hello
<Dr_Willis> artinstartin:  Ive only used cvlamav on  windows files..  I would guess you could boot a live cd, an some how chroot in and run clamav and tell it to restore.. but ive never done it
<Dr_Willis> artinstartin:  it quaretined Linux files?
<artinstartin> zes onlz
<artinstartin> yes only linux files
<om26er> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu_> I used to have windows xp sp3 and ubuntu 9.10 on dual boot, but then I wiped the mbr and set it to boot directly to xp
<funkoolow> can anyone here help with my audio card?
<Dr_Willis> artinstartin:  thats.. weird.. i wonder why it even did that
<funkoolow> can't find any help googling
<ubuntu_> now I want grub back, how can I do that?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | funkoolow
<ubottu> funkoolow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KdaG> hia, i changed continents and will like to have my ubuntu repos calling local european mirrors
<KdaG> what do i need to reconfigure?
<om26er> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Shin> KdaG: your repository listings
<funkoolow> I just plugged my new card, how do i get ubuntu to scan the system for enabling it?
<om26er> ubuntu_, see the message above
<KdaG> Shin: of course, but do i have to do it manually, can i just not select a country like when i did the install
<Shin> KdaG: administration, software sources, look at the list, choose server closet to you, ideally a univeristy
<KdaG> Shin im not using gnome
<meganerd> pask: install htop, then sort by memory usage.  It is a command line program
<haitao>    dose any one have the deb of the hydra ,I can not install that with src
<Shin> KdaG: ahh, sorry, thought it was cause ubuntu channel
<meganerd> funkoolow: what card is this that you plugged in?
<artinstartin> Dr_Willis: the default option was not to scan for encrypted files but i thought it is maybe good to do. now these encrypted files are ubuntu system files and it only boots until log in. i am running the live usb atm. can you tell me how to access the klamav somehow?
<ubuntu_> om26er, ok I'll try that, however another guide took me through sudo grub and so on, I got error 17- can't mount partition on setup grub (hd0)
<KdaG> Shin: thanks, i will opne synaptic
<funkoolow> meganerd: lspci | grep audio -> 00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<KdaG> Shin: thanks that was it, simple
<ad1> hello
<Dr_Willis> artinstartin:  clammav has command line tools.. but ive only used the scanner and update commands.
<Dr_Willis> artinstartin:  i have to wonder what system files are encrypted
<ad1> hello, i"have a question about reinstalling ubuntu 9.1
<pask> meganerd:hi, installed htop and sorted by memory usage, what now?
<meganerd> pask: once you install htop, sort by memory used (F6 then use the arrow keys to select mem)
<meganerd> pask: what is the top user of memory?
<ad1> hello, i"have a question about reinstalling ubuntu 9.1 system is slow
<artinstartin> Dr_Willis: maybe they are not system files, i am newbie.. but i thought they are as ubuntu does not start up anymore after the files where quarantined. i also have another partition with another ubuntu but i don't know how to access the klamav. when i go into recovery mode klamav or clamav is not able to start.
<pask> It' X
<pask> but it gets only 3.4%
<meganerd> so how much memory does htop say is used?
<pask> 742/2008
<funkoolow> moreover, alsaconf does not exist anymore in 9.10 :|
<bombel> How can I remove the title bar from windows? A lot of things in google but none gives a solution. Help pls!!
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  what aare you tryng to do exactly?
<meganerd> pask: so, does this go up over time?
<meganerd> pask: you ssaid you had a momory leak?
<adante> hi guys
<adante> so i have this weird behaviour where when i try to open a video, my x server restarts
<adante> as in, i'm in an x session, logged in, and i open a video, movie player window comes up, then whole screen goes blank, and then the ubuntu splash comes up as if booting, and then the login screen
<pask> yes, by time to time, normally as I start the computer I get only 26% of used memory, but it grows over time, after two days non-stop the sistem totally trashed
<bombel> Dr_Willis, I want to remove the title bar for any window. The bar that stands on the top with the 3 buttons (minimize, maximize, close) and the title
<pask> ( I said memory leak, but I'm not actually sure it means what I think, I'm not english native)
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  dare we ask why? COmpiz has a feature to do that. if you really wanted to.
<bombel> Can I do it without using Compiz ?
<artinstartin> Dr_Willis: this user has the same problem as me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409554
<bombel> Dr_Willis -^
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  no idea. never tried.
<aman> can anyone tell me why my XP is not booting after restoring GRUB2 ????
<bombel> I'm becoming desperate
<pask> memory usage is now 743/2008
<meganerd> pask: and you said that cache was not responsible for the usage?
<madura> gnome file open save dialog is slow when browsing /usr/lib etc help please, this is 9.10 and there's no tracker
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  why is this even impoirntant?
 * om26er thinks its called gtkfilechooser
<pask> meganerd: I see cache usage separately, now sistem is using 36% for programs and 44% as cache
<njbair> firefox keeps giving me an error that google gears isn't the right build, but I installed it from the repos. What's the deal?
<om26er> madura, cuz that folder contains tons of files
<bombel> Dr_Willis, this title bar takes useful space
<d6chung> Aha! Finally got it! What I need to do (with noapic) is to constantly ping something so that the wireless "stays alive"... it's odd but it works! So I created a startup command that just constantly pings my home router.
<bombel> Dr_Willis, It's not useful for me anymore
<bombel> I can live without it
<madura> om26er: nautilus doent do that but the file open save does and sometimes it does that for small number of files too
<pask> meganerd: also, there is a tiny slice used as buffer, probably is there from last time I used Amule
<madura> om26er: HDD isn't busy on that time the processor hits 100%
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  its a window manager feature/thing. Compiz can do it - I imagone others can aswell.. but not gnomes default metacityu
<om26er> madura, I just opened that folder and nautilus did not respond for 10secs
<jose> kkkkkkkkk
<jose> hello
<om26er> !hi | jose
<ubottu> jose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<meganerd> d6chung: using noapic is not the best solution.  Try to avoid it if you can.
<madura> om26er: thats just the start, this happens when scrolling
<bombel> Dr_Willis, does Compiz require graphics acceleration?
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  for the most part. yes
<jose> i'm spanish
<bombel> :S
<om26er> jose, but you seem to be writing english ;)
<d6chung> meganerd: Yeah, well, that's a current workaround for me.
<om26er> jose, #ubuntu-es is spanish channel
<meganerd> pask: I need to get some sleep now so I am outta here.  You may want to install atop, and then check with it peridically.  It actually runs in the backround and so can track these things.  Use the "m" key to get memory info.  "h" brings up the help screen.
<dyek> Anybody knows if there exists a Ubuntu kernel package with CONFIG_M586TSC=y (likely pae package)? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-February/008727.html
<meganerd> d6chung: that sucks.  My last laptop I needed to do something like that.  Kernel updates solve the issue for me.  Out of curiosity what kind of PC is this (laptop/desktop, CPU type, chipset if known)
<pask> meganerd: ok, thank you for help anyway
<bombel> Dr_Willis, Is it possible that some configuration file saves information about the size of the title bar? I realized that increasing the font size from the title bar makes the title bar grow, but the oposite is not true. I even removed all of the buttons and decreased the font size, but the title bar doesnt shrink... (I tried this with gconf-editor)
<om26er> dyek, sudo apt-get install linux-image-pae
<madura> any help on the file dialog thing?
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  some window managers have per-window/app title bar options. I do not think the default gnome window manager can do this.
<om26er> dyek, that would be linux-image-2.6.31.xxxx-pae
<dyek> om26er: I checked that 2.6.31-20-generic-pae doesn't have CONFIG_M586TSC=y. Hence, the question.
<dyek> om26er: Any idea where I can get that?
<om26er> dyek, in terminal
<om26er> dyek, why you want to install pae kernel?
<dyek> om26er: No...2.6.31-20-generic-pae doesn't have CONFIG_M586TSC=y.
<d6chung> meganerd: Gateway ML3109. I looked around and apparently people are having problems with it even in Windows Vista, which it shipped with.
<madura> where can i get the latest builds of gnome?
<dyek> om26er: Ubuntu kernels are no longer boot-able as Xen DomU. It is discussed in the thread. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-February/008727.html
<meganerd> d6chung: something that old should be well supported by now.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?>
<d6chung> meganerd: 9.10.
<meganerd> d6chung: weird
<artinstartin> Dr_Willis: i will try to find a command line to undo the quarantine now. thanks for the tip
<meganerd> dyek: from reading that link it looks like lucid will have that change, and it also looks like karmic will have it as well.
<dyek> meganerd: Yes, but I can't find it in the latest packages that appears to be built on Feb. 8th, 2010.
<meganerd> dyek: from checking my karmic and lucid installs, it does not appear that the changes have been applied yet
<researcher1> hello
<meganerd> dyek: that link suggests that it will appear in the SRU.  Your best bet is to build your own kernel
<dyek> meganerd: Yup. I hoped that there is unstable repository that might have the package, but I suppose not... It is very time consuming to build a working custom kernel...
<ad1> help with cairo dock cant close menu
<aman> Dr_Willis, can u help me?
<meganerd> dyek: there is probably a PPA for it
<Dr_Willis> aman:  with what?
<aman> Dr_Willis, i have installed grub2 after installing XP but XP not booting now..
<aman> Dr_Willis, so any solutions to that?
<LonelyDragon757> having issues with gqview and geeqie to see CIFS shares...see a bug for it posted.. but confused.  it said something about repackaging the build...  not no clue on how to do that...
<Dr_Willis> depends on what xp is doping
<meganerd> dyek: It might be time consuming when you are learning, but a change like this takes less than a minute to do, and less than an hour to build.
<dyek> meganerd: Are you able to locate one? It would be great if there is a prebuilt package with CONFIG_M586TSC=y.
<aman> Dr_Willis, sorry didnt get u
<Dr_Willis> aman:  xp 'dont work' tells me very little.. what IS it doing? error? just hangs/ what exactly?
<dyek> meganerd: I actually built it, but not the initrd. I have to rebuild it following Ubuntu's instruction.
<meganerd> dyek: I would just search launchpad for the kernel team
<bombel> Dr_Willis, by the way, how do I do it with Compiz? - remove the title bar
<meganerd> dyek: make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=<your custom version> kernel-image kernel-headers
<xsacha> hey.. i have a radeon hd4570 and noticed my card runs 100% load, extremely hot and fan runs on max. then i noticed ubuntu is using vesa drivers!! why?
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  in the CCSM tools it has a settings for that stuff on a per window/program basis
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aman> Dr_Willis, it was an error something like "Device Not Found: f12jd-rewtr"....dont remeber exactly but something like this only....
<meganerd> xsacha: try getting the radeonhd drivers, they should be in synaptic
<meganerd> time for sleep, 'night all
<aman> Dr_Willis, if you want then shall i reboot to check that?
<Dr_Willis> aman:  proberly better to ask in #windows
<bombel> Dr_Willis, alright, gonna check that
<xsacha> meganerd, they are but for some reason they are not installed by default. any ideas why?
<Dr_Willis> aman:  since it seems xp is ghetting booted by grub but has issues
<xsacha> i mean is there a reason for it? do they not work?
<dyek> meganerd: Thanks! I'll try if my build is still workable.
<aman> Dr_Willis, then any suggestions?
<Mkools> Hi, I want to make bootable USB how to make that?
<om26er> !usb | Mkools
<ubottu> Mkools: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shazbotmcnasty> how do I list the users in a channel?
<Dr_Willis> aman:  with windows - the ultimate answer = reformat/reinstall
<Mkools> ubottu: I am following instructions on :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB#Prepare%20your%20hard%20disk%20and%20grub%20for%20usb%20booting, Are they helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crackguy> i've installed lamp, is there a good setup guide to get the web server getting running with basic settings (without php or sql)
<Mkools> ubottu: Are you replying to me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<overmind> !bot > Mkools
<ubottu> Mkools, please see my private message
<Mkools> overmind: I have tranfered a image to my usb stick I want to boot it, how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  transfered how?
<overmind> Mkools: Did you configure your BIOS for boot from a pendrive?
<Mkools> overmind: Yeah I did that.
<jose> bye bye
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: I am working on chromium-os, and it has a script that did it.
<hatake_kakashi> hmm offtopic?
<pask> still memory leak problem here, and it isn't used as cache, but actually by programs, according to "free" cmd, but no way they can take all the used memory, also, it grows over time. any solutions?
<overmind> hatake_kakashi: why ?
<hatake_kakashi> overmind, chromium-os != ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> pask, not sure but atop may help if you can get used to the interface
<Mkools> overmind: can you help?
<adante> hi, can someone tell me the exact kernel used in 10.04 alpha?
<overmind> Mkools: Can't you boot from a disk? I think is better option
<pask> hatake_kakashi: atop tells me what program uses the memory, doesn't make the system free it when programs are closed.... am I correct?
<Dr_Willis> 2.6.32-16 adante
<robert__> will kopete work ok in gnome?
<moijk> with a Pentium SU2700 and intel 4500, should I go for xubuntu - or would it be decent with kde or gnome?
<overmind> robert__: Yes
<robert__> overmind, thanks
<Mkools> overmind : it if install it on disk, their is a problem it will nuke it.
<Brodz987> i have just installed the banshee media player. the first time i used the program it worked fine. now when i try to start it up, it crashed before it opens. i have tried unitstalling and re-installing with no better results
<adante> Dr_Willis: hm thanks - so am i right in thinking the lack of a -16 in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ means i can't install this easily for karmic
<hatake_kakashi> pask, no it won't but usually the kernel should handle it at least if a program is no longer used, its pointers are removed and possible therefore be overwritten. Whether or not are those accounted for using free/etc is what I am not sure
<Brodz987> what can i do in the terminal to check what errors it has?
<Dr_Willis> adante:  no idea - i rarely mess with the kerne
<airtonix> Brodz987, tried removing the banshee settings in your home folder?
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: Can you help?
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  if you made the image properl;y.. and put it on the flash properly.. and the pc is set to boot from USB - it should work
<Dr_Willis> Mkools: you could test it in virtualbox first
<pask> hatake_kakashi: fact is that when system is freshly started and I use no program, only 20-26% of memory is used, after about a day on runtime, if I close all programs the value is about 30%. So somewhere about 5% of 2GB have been lost! Once the system totally went trashing because of this fact
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: On ubuntu how to get a virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<isolat3dsh33p> yo, is OPNET available for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> whats OPnet?
<Brodz987> airtonix: yeah. i have tried running "banshee" from the terminal but the terminal is just sitting idle
<hatake_kakashi> pask, well I don't know, I'm not an expert on kernel, for those issues maybe you should direct them to ##linux or something like that
<pask> hatake_kakashi: ok, thank you!
<xspec>  /join #lolwat
<xspec> sob
<hatake_kakashi> !ot | xspec
<ubottu> xspec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, OPNET’s Application Characterization Environment (ACE) provides powerful visualization and diagnosis capabilities that aid in network application analysis. ACE provides specific information about the root cause of application problems. ACE can also be used to predict application behavior under different scenarios. ACE takes as input a real trace file captured using any protocol analyzer, or using OPNET’s capture agents (not included in th
<isolat3dsh33p> e Academic Edition). <--- copy pasted :P
<hfghjhfg75764> xchat怎么保存聊天记录?
<hatake_kakashi> !cn | hfghjhfg75764
<ubottu> hfghjhfg75764: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xsacha> how do you configure Xorg in ubuntu lynx? like set driver, resolution, etc?
<mojo_> hello
<Dr_Willis> xsacha:  uses the same tools as 9.10
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: Will it run on 1 GB RAM?
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  proberl;y. but may be slow
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: When transferred image on pendrive the desk top shows two icons for pendrive.
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, it's actually OPNET ACE...
<xsacha> Dr_Willis, which tools? i come from the xorg.conf error
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  what was the file and HOW did you 'tranfer it' it may have 2 partions now.
<Sioux_33> hi i want to ask is there any chance to open windows media center from ubuntu using wine or something? i have win7 and ubuntu on my hdd
<Dr_Willis> xsacha:  i use the nvidia-settings tool for my system
<xsacha> Dr_Willis, i have an ATI card and no catalyst drivers work for lucid yet
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: I don't understood what you said?
<bombel> Dr_Willis, Thaks, problem solved. My unique problem with Compiz is that it conflicts with other graphical applications unexpectly.
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  look at the flash drive and see what it made.
<Dr_Willis> bombel:  most people have no issues.. at leat not any more
<oxsav> hey
<isolat3dsh33p> xsacha, download the driver from ATI's website
<oxsav> anyone is here?
<xsacha> isolat3dsh33p, do they have them yet?
<oxsav> i need some help
<oxsav> : |
<xsacha> last i checked no catalyst driver works with lucid lynx's Xorg
<hatake_kakashi> !ask | oxsav
<ubottu> oxsav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: It contains files and folder just like root.
<oxsav> i have the ubuntu in my pc
<rayone> hello i need a advice...
<oxsav> and when i put the phones to listen music
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: And one contains lost and found file
<remoteCTRL2> gawd...
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  ive only used the usb/iso image files to toy with that thing. If its not booting. It might not hav the bootloader installed properly
<xsacha> so is there any config file i can edit for xorg? like xorg.conf of old
<isolat3dsh33p> xsacha, probably. I got my ATI driver from there. :)
<xsacha> isolat3dsh33p, doesnt work on 10.04 though :( so i am forced to use opensource driver. any ideas?
<elliotjhug> Hi all, I've got a shell script that I want to have running in background even when I don't have my SSH shell open. How do I execute it so that it doesn't stop when I close the shell?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid | xsacha
<ubottu> xsacha: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<suleman> hallo all
<suleman> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mkools> Dr_Willis: If ubuntu image is on usb stick then after restart, does grub shows boot from usb option?
<oxsav> so i will start again my question
<hatake_kakashi> elliotjhug, I suppose you could set it up in cron
<xsacha> ok but my question does not pertain to 10.04. so you avoid answering my question by directing me away. thanks...
<rayone> my pc is: intel core duo e6320 , 4 gb ram 667 mhz , ati radeon 4850 512 mb ... what linux system is rigth for my pc?
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, you didn't say what your problem is
<msenoz> hi all
<suleman> i have downloaded a pdf file upto 60% and then the download was stopped.how do i view the file?
<Dr_Willis> Mkools:  if you got grub on the usb.. and boot the usb - you should see the usb sticks GRUB menu not the pcs grub menu
<hatake_kakashi> rayone, this is ubuntu support channel, not a general linux channel
<hatake_kakashi> suleman, you can't
<Dr_Willis> rayone:  most any of them should work fine
<elliotjhug> hatake_kakashi, not ideal - it would work - but I'm sure thats not how most such processes work
<oxsav> i have the ubuntu and when i connect the phones to listen to music the music continues to in columns and i can listen the sound on the phones and in the columns at the same time! as anyone here who can help me?
<rayone> hatake-kakashi i mean so ubuntu..
<isolat3dsh33p> xsacha, I don't have 10.04 installed, so can't really help you. But if I'm not wrong, usually xorg.conf is located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<hatake_kakashi> elliotjhug, in what?
<madjoe> Hey, does anyone use Adium theme for Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<suleman> graviton, i have downloaded a pdf file upto 60% and then the download was stopped.how do i view the file?
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, I don't know what you're referring to in columns, what is colums?
<xsacha> isolat3dsh33p, do does the file still work in 9.10? i just noticed it isnt there by default
<hatake_kakashi> columns* even
<msenoz> has anybody succeed to install rt3070 (awush036nh) adapter in ubuntu with injection support?
<elliotjhug> hatake_kakashi, as in if you type ps -A on your shell now and see all the background tasks running the vast majority of them aren't run by cron
<tome0> hi, I downloaded ubuntu from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and burnt it to a cd. Now Im trying to "Try ubuntu without any change to your computer" but it just goes to a black screen with a white blinking underscore sign
<oxsav> hatake_kakashi,  speakers...
<msenoz> i have read many tutorial but didn't work
<oxsav> where the sounds go out when you are listen to music on computer...
<rayone> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<hatake_kakashi> elliotjhug, ahh yes but do you have a suggestion for one to run it in the background even long after the user disconnects from remote session? the only other way is probably via screen
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, and phones as in headphones? if so, are the headphones and speakers on two different ports?
<oxsav> yes
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, afaik that isn't possible without a capable sound card
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, if you persist, you can try jack
<isolat3dsh33p> xsacha, I have the file in the location I just mentioned and I'm running 9.10. So I'm guessing, yeah it still works.
<oxsav> when I connect the headphones the music continues to give the columns of the computer
<msenoz> has anybody succeed to install rt3070 (awush036nh) adapter in ubuntu with injection support?
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, you're not being specific on your question, do you want sound to come through your speakers yes or no?
<oxsav> when i connect headphones, no
<oxsav> of course
<oxsav> i just want to listen the music on the head phones when i connect it
<dotty> True story
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, so you want the computer to automatically differentiate between speakers and headphones connected?
<dotty> dead babies
<hatake_kakashi> !ot | dotty
<ubottu> dotty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oxsav> yes
<dotty> I have a logitech speakers
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, don't even know if that's possible
<dotty> Can anyone help
<dotty> .............................................................
<dotty> 8_----------------------------------------D
<oxsav> hatake_kakashi,  my computer its laptop
<oxsav> not a desktop
<dotty> My computer is  laptop
<dotty> my speakers are logitechs
<elky> dotty, i have no idea what help you'd need with logitech speakers, and ascii pictures aren't going to help.
<dotty> I first thought the speakers had a short in the wire
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, even at that the laptop should be able to handle incoming connection from headphone
<dotty> when i moved it around
<dotty> i would get reception
<dotty> from the two back speakers
<oxsav> hatake_kakashi,  in the other computer this problem even exists but in this -.-' i don't know to resolve :s
<dotty> do i need another subwoofer or
<dotty> do i need new speakers or what
<Dr_Willis> dotty:  yes...
<dotty> yes what
<Dr_Willis> given the vague question.. i figured id give a vague answer.
<hatake_kakashi> oxsav, yes and I don't know how to specifically solve it either.. I'd try other livecd/livedvd distros and see if its a driver/HAL/etc issue or specifically a hardware issue.. I don't have this sort of problem with my old laptop
<dotty> Dr_willis, the question is quite specific
<oxsav> hmmm
<oxsav> :x
<dotty> if you don't have anything nice to say keep your fucking mouth shut bitch or i wil fuck u up the ass
<oxsav> and anyone here can help me?
<Dr_Willis> dotty:  why dont you clear it up and put it on like 1 like in stead of over 20
<hatake_kakashi> !language | dotty
<ubottu> dotty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> problem solved..
<Dr_Willis> as fot the headphones  + speaker out - isent jackd used to fix that issue?
<hatake_kakashi> well actually his issue is that he wants the system to switch between speakers and headphones
<Dr_Willis> yea - i see that asked about once a week in here. I was thinking someone had used jackd for proper port senceing.
<hatake_kakashi> I personally never had that issue, on my old laptop, it was done via hardware level or so I figured
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, is jackd usable in Ubuntu ? with skype, vlc, flash I mean
<Dr_Willis> I think thats the proper term used 'port senceing'
<hatake_kakashi> and yes jack was suggested before
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  not sure - ive never had the issue
<hatake_kakashi> some programs needs to be configured to use jack output/input driver or it won't work
<Dr_Willis> with many sound cards these days. a headphone Out. COULD also be a mic in, or subwoofer out.. its supposed to somehow detect what it is. (or ask?) and confiogure it properly
<bero> ola
<Dr_Willis> It gets confuseing - because they use same ports for differnt tasks. to save $$ i guess.
<oxsav> brbr
<oxsav> brb
<robert__> where can i get the theme from 4.10?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  you mean 10.04 ? ive seen it at variouys ubuntu blog/news site.
<robert__> Dr_Willis, i mean 4.10 warty warthog
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  omgubuntu, and/or that webup8 one.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  thats scary :) check gnome art i guess
<robert__> huh? where do i get those 2?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  i saw a site going todo a 'history of ubuntu themes' artical. perhaps they will have those all
<Dr_Willis> those were web sites.. I got them in my NewsFeeds
<Dr_Willis> www.webup8.org
<Haegin> Hi, is this a good place to ask about iptables and ip forwarding?
<xxx_> Hi .... does anybody know how can I manage my devices from the terminal  like the Palimpset utility(GUI)??
<norbi> hi! guys can you tell me how to access network computers? those PC`s are on Windows OS and few minutes ago i was able but now i could not access them
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  i tend to bookmark them once i access them the first time.. seem to help them get rembered
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  or i enter the full proper path to the shrares on teh windows box.
<norbi> Dr_Willis: but it does not works even with the share path
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  try with the ip# instead of the machine name. Ive had issues with that also
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  and check what 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' also scan and detect
<norbi> Dr_Willis: how can i do that? 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' ?
<humphreybc> hi all, could someone please tell me what the package name for the "About Me" thing in Gnome is?
<xxx_> Hi .... does anybody know how can I manage my devices from the terminal  like the Palimpset utility(GUI)??
<norbi> smbtree gives me back the computers
<norbi> but cannot access them via network
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  thats points to the gnome file manager part having issues again.., its alwyas flakey for me
<Dr_Willis> you could try to mount them via hand
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<norbi> Dr_Willis: then what do i have to do/
<norbi> ?
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  you can mount a windows share with  'sudo mount <some options>'  to a location  then access them that way
<Dr_Willis> I think you may need to install a package or2 for it to work however
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): Samba file system utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 1796 kB, installed size 5272 kB
<norbi> can you give me a good example for this location: \\NORBI-PC\proiecte ?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> check that first url for examples
<Dr_Willis> smbmount //winpc/shared /mnt/share -o username=user,password=pass,rw
<Dr_Willis> is similer to what you could try
<ae86-drifter> whats the best way of installing windows vista on my computer without it interfering with linux
<robert__> whats the name of the very first ubuntu theme?
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  put it on its own hard drive, and use th pc's bios to pick what HD to boot
<moijk> install it on its own partition prior to installing linux.
<ae86-drifter> i already have linux installed
<ae86-drifter> i really want to use grub to choose
<moijk> ae86-drifter: then fix grub after installing vista (why vista?)
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  get 2nd hd for windowss.. Unplug linux drive.. install windows.. Plug linux back in.. use bios to pick what one to boot...
<Dr_Willis> of coruse grub will see the windows install when it updates.. so you may as well set linux drive to boot by default
<ae86-drifter> Dr_Willis, i already have windows vista on a spare hd, could i put it in and configure grub to just boot it ?
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  in theory 'update-grub' will do that automatcally
<Dr_Willis> if you are using grub2
<moijk> ae86-drifter: by the way, ae86 rocks ;)
<ae86-drifter> Dr_Willis, ok thansk
<norbi> Dr_Willis: i think i have to restart the system
<zetheroo> a friend did a big update and now the admin password is not being accepted
<ae86-drifter> thx
<norbi> it doesn`t work
<stc> can somebody tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 work under ubuntu 10.04
<norbi> and the shared things are not password protected, so it must be not so complicated to set up the mount
<vinoman> hi
<Dr_Willis> norbi:  thers no spaces in the sharenames are there? that can really goof things up
<robert__> whats the name of the very first ubuntu theme?
<robert__> i'm looking for it to install it
<casinaroyale> How to see the latest installed updates? for some reason my video players are crashing suddenly :(
<norbi> still nothing
<zetheroo> please help ...  a friend did a big update and now the admin password is not being accepted
<AceKing> Can someone help me to merge partitions? I have a Toshiba laptop that I want to dual boot with Ubuntu. For some reason Toshiba as 3 partitions on the drive. I tried deleting the 2 small partitions and seeing if I could resize the main partition and it's not working.
<stevecam> zetheroo, the admin password is randomized in ubuntu
<vivid> AceKing, a dual boot of windows and linux usually has three partitions
<vivid> AceKing, windows, linux, and swap
<zetheroo> stevecam: I mean the sudo password
<robert__> whats the name of the very first ubuntu theme?
<OrdErEdchAOs> join #hackers-india
<robert__> i'm looking for it to install it
<stevecam> zetheroo, can it log in?
<zetheroo> stevecam: yes
<AceKing> vivid, I know but windows is setup with three partitions already
<AceKing> vivid, Ubuntu wants to write over Vista
<vivid> AceKing, boot with the ubuntu livecd and use gparted to modify your disk
<vivid> to make room for ubuntu
<stevecam> thats strange, if it can log in and it wont let you sudo im guessing the password is right but something else is wrong
<vivid> AceKing, be thoughtful of which partitions you edit, as youll likely lose data in the process
<AceKing> vivid, that's what I want to know.. How do I do that with 3 partitions already on the disk?
<vivid> boot the livecd
<vivid> then run System>Administration>Gparted
<AceKing> vivid, they have a 1.5gb and a 7 gb partion that I'mt rying to delete
<AceKing> vivid, the 1.5 gb is before the vista partition, and the 7 gb is after. I deleted both partitions and have unallocated space that I can't seem to do anything with
<robert__> whats the name of the very first ubuntu theme?
<robert__> i'm looking for it to install it
<xxx_> Hi .... does anybody know how can I manage my devices from the terminal  like the Palimpset utility(GUI)??
<vivid> AceKing, gparted will allow you to move partitions on the disk
<AceKing> vivid, I'm going to boot in to live CD right now.
<Snicksie> hi, for some reason my firefox doesn't want to throw flashobjects away after they aren't used anymore in a tab. Why and how to fix this? (Mozilla Firefox 3.5.8, Ubuntu 9.10)
<zetheroo> stevecam: I just found out the system logs in automatically
<sagaci> whats the difference between ; and && in amongst commands?
<stevecam> zetheroo, sounds like a case of using the wrong password then
<vivid> sagaci, && is used to link commands, example 'cd /dir && ./program'
<stevecam> sagaci, those sort of questions are not ubuntu specific,  try asking in ##linux when you want to find out information like that
<human374> is there any possibility to reset the network setting to default?
<chili555> human374, can you narrow the question? what are you trying to udo?
<lorenzo_> ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<AceKing> vivid, I clicked on the vista drive and clicked on Resize/ Move. I moved the slider all the way over and clicked on apply. I keep getting an error occurred while applying operations
<root_> How do I install the restricted driver manager on 9.10?
<vivid> thats probably because its the second partition
<vivid> for example, sda has three partitions, sda1, sda2, and sda3
<AceKing> vivid, even thought it's unallocated space?
<vivid> you cannot make sda2 sda1 without deleting it
<vivid> AceKing, just use that small 1.5g space at the start as your swap space
<acicula> sagaci: && just waits until what before has completed and exited, look at the bash page, ; is more used for programming bash stuff
<AceKing> vivid, I tried that. another thing I'm noticing is that the ntfs drive has a yellow triangle with an exclamation point
<human374> (first sorry abou my bad english), we live 3 in a flat so somebody always split the net for the others because our router is weak... and when I tried to dial with ubuntu I used pppoeconf and all the older settings are lost, and now I got this message "Wired Networks
<human374> device not managed"
<vivid> AceKing, my ntfs drive has the same icon
<vivid> it means that you cannot read it because its not mounted
<vivid> if i mount the drive it goes away
<AceKing> vivid, ok
<AceKing> vivid, even when I clicked on "Check" for the ntfs partition I get an error
<Snicksie> hi, for some reason my firefox doesn't want to throw flashobjects away after they aren't used anymore in a tab. Why and how to fix this? (Mozilla Firefox 3.5.8, Ubuntu 9.10)
<stevecam> i just converted another windows user to ubuntu
<bbelt16ag> hi peeps how hard would it to be to upgrade to the latest  version of ubuntu from karamic
<chili555> human374, hmmm, i dont know much about pppoe; maybe someone else will help
<rsk> bbelt16ag not hard at all
<bbelt16ag> and if i did would weechat-curses  a  3.0  version?
<rsk> bbelt16ag chek packages.ubuntu.com
<vivid> AceKing, i dont know what to say about that, i cant even try the check command on mine, its greyed out
<bbelt16ag> just wired of using  2.0
<bbelt16ag> k
<acicula> bbelt16ag: distribution upgrade is performed through the update-manager found under system->administration
<bbelt16ag> .yeah
<acicula> bbelt16ag: it will show the option to upgrade to jaunty
<bbelt16ag> ok
<VCoolio> bbelt16ag: next after karmic is lucid; not released yet; better compile weechat 3.0 or find a repo on launchpad.net that has it
<mrcoodles> hello , im trying to setup zoneminder under ubuntu server 9.1 with a simple webcam. i've managed to save jpegs from the webcam using fswebcam. is there a way i can pipe the output of fswebcam to something that can do streaming for zoneminder ?
<acicula> bbelt16ag: err if you are on karmic it wont show an upgrade to jaunty, sorry , mixing up versions here
<bbelt16ag> what is fiesty?
<acicula> feisty fawn, older ubuntu version
<acicula> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<vivid> very old
<bbelt16ag> ok...
<bbelt16ag> sigh
<bbelt16ag> i want  version 3.0
<madjoe> sigh
<bbelt16ag> keeps  dying on the  ruby
<acicula> bbelt16ag: of a package?
<bbelt16ag> http://pastebin.ca/1839296
<VCoolio> bbelt16ag: there are debs here http://weechat.org/download/
<zetheroo> what can cause a sudo password to no longer work?
<bbelt16ag> to compile  weechat-curses
<acicula> zetheroo: lack of privilidges or incorrect syntax
<madjoe> does anyone use any Audium theme for Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<madjoe> :)
<zetheroo> acicula: lack of priviledges?
<bbelt16ag> woa
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo: "sudo passwd" ?
<madjoe> it's Adium.. not Audium :)
<bbelt16ag> didnt see those thanks peeps
<jrib> zetheroo: your user no longer being in the admin group probably
<vivid> who was looking for weechat 3.x?
<jrib> vivid: bbelt16ag
<Dr_Willis_> its easy to compile weechat from source
<Dr_Willis_> 10.04 has version 0.3.0 also
<zetheroo> kinja-sheep: ok - one sec .... helping someone with this over skype chat
<SandGorgon> man ..look at the amount of swag you can buy to support OpenBSD ( https://https.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/order ) - Ubuntu doesnt have half as much
<zetheroo> jrib: that can do it?
<vivid> yea, sid has it as well, shouldnt be hard to rebuild the source for karmic
<chilli0> Hello , will this start limewire at 2am?
<chilli0> chilli0@chilli0-laptop:~$ crontab -l
<jrib> zetheroo: of course...
<chilli0> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<chilli0> 0 2 * * * limewire
<FloodBot1> chilli0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> jrib: is there a way to check in the terminal if your in the right group?
<fleixius> How do I install the restricted driver manager on ubuntu 9.10?
<bbelt16ag> weel i tired
<jrib> chilli0: it will try to, yes.  But if limewire is some sort of gui program, it probably won't work just like that
<jrib> !cron > chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0, please see my private message
<bbelt16ag> my pastebin is up there  in  the  backlog
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: The best way is to test it yourself.
<jrib> zetheroo: « groups »
<fleixius> Or can anyone tell me what its called
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  Well, It didn't work last night . Wasn't sure why.
<jrib> fleixius: jockey is installed by default
<mauro> eden.selfip.net
<chilli0> limewire runs fine just by typing: limewire into terminal
<acicula> zetheroo: means not allowed to, can you paste what you are trying, explain what you think would happen and show what happened instead
<fleixius> jrib: Yes in the default ubuntu-desktop instalation - but jockey was the name i was lookin for.
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: See what jrib said. You will have to use "DISPLAY=:0 limewire" as to indict which display/monitor to use
<zetheroo> acicula: it's happened to someone I am trying to help over skype chat
<zetheroo> acicula: they are trying to update (sudo apt-get update)
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: You always can test it by "ssh localhost" then run the program. :o
<Nollog> zetheroo: tell her to type "group" in a terminal.
<zetheroo> Nollog: ok one sec
<Nollog> That'll tell her all the groups she's in.
<mun> are there any desktop plugins that works like word suggestions on mobiles?
<xfact> Hello
<Nollog> T9 dictionary, mun ?
<xfact> I have one problem
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  That crashes , just after it starts up
<tasche> blackberry does it on its own out of the box
<mun> Nollog, yeah, but supports typing on a desktop.
<Nollog> Not sure.
<xfact> I do not know what kind of keys I pressed but my whole screen color is inverted now
<xfact> How to change it back?
<xfact> please help
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  http://pastebin.com/3c2ttmWU
<xfact> anyone can help
<jrib> xfact: check your compiz binds.  Or ask #compiz
<kinja-sheep> xfact: SUPER + M?
<kinja-sheep> xfact: SUPER+ N (for individual windows).
<xfact> Kinja-sheep: Thanks SUPER+M
<kinja-sheep> chilli0: Read the error message. Were you able to launch limewire just fine in the terminal?
<xfact> I do not really understand why the hell people adds this kind of features!
<xfact> Thanks anyway
<chilli0> Yes i was kinja-sheep.
<Snicksie> hi, for some reason my firefox doesn't want to throw flashobjects away after they aren't used anymore in a tab. Why and how to fix this? (Mozilla Firefox 3.5.8, Ubuntu 9.10)
<chilli0> kinja-sheep,  I just ran it again. But no errors ? strange
<zetheroo> acicula: looks like it worked this time ... :P ...
<chilli0> Welll i gotta go , cya
<JediMaster> I'm having problems trying to run "smbpasswd -a username" to add a samba user, I've added one like that but now I get: "Failed to add entry for user kath." any ideas?
<zetheroo> acicula: sorry no ... bad call ...
<Snicksie> JediMaster, did the user already exist?
<kinja-sheep> xfact: http://tinyurl.com/426a7j
<JediMaster> Snicksie, no, I've only added one user and this is a completely different username
<xfact> Thanks Kinja-sheep
<Snicksie> JediMaster, passwd looks like it's to add a password for that (already existing) user
<JediMaster> Snicksie, I've tried with a completely different username and same thing again
<kinja-sheep> JediMaster: sudo? o.o
<Haegin> hi, I can't get ip masquerading working on my home network, is anyone able to spare 5 minutes to do a sanity check and make sure I'm not missing something please?
<JediMaster> kinja-sheep, yeah already sudo su'ed
<Haegin> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is set to 1 and I'm using the firewall rules from the tldb site
<kinja-sheep> JediMaster: I think it does not work because you'll have to add a new user to your system before you're able to "smbpasswd" the certain user.
<JediMaster> ahhh yes, duh, I forogot I already had the username created for the first user
<SiegHard> so not better
<zetheroo> Nollog: joy@joy-t61:~$ group
<zetheroo> group: command not found
<SiegHard> use sudo -i ?
<Haegin> I can do dns lookups fine, just not browse the Internet
<JediMaster> kinja-sheep, is there a way to do it without giving people shell access?
<Haegin> JediMaster: set their shell to /usr/bin/false
<JediMaster> Haegin, thanks
<lopman> hi
<Haegin> it might not be in /usr/bin but which false should tell you where it is
<zetheroo> jrib: group: command not found
<jrib> zetheroo: groups, not group
<karl> can anyone help with cossover
<zetheroo> jrib: ok
<Snicksie> hi, for some reason my firefox doesn't want to throw flashobjects away after they aren't used anymore in a tab. Why and how to fix this? (Mozilla Firefox 3.5.8, Ubuntu 9.10)
<zetheroo> jrib: does that list the groups the logged in user is in?
<kinja-sheep> JediMaster: We don't know if that's the problem in first place (yet).
<jrib> zetheroo: type « whatis groups »
<karl> can anyone help with cossover i need to make a default bottle
<IdleOne> karl: #crossover
<zetheroo> karl: Applications > Crossover > Configuration  ... click the Manage Bottles tab and Create new bottle .... then select it and click on the Make default button to make it default
<sate> Hey guys whats a good picture tool, that is like mspaint, where I can crop a pic, and upload to the internet?
<IdleOne> sate: picasa
<sate> gotta install that?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> search for picasa linux, there is no package in the repos
<tony> hi can anyone help me on my ubuntu dvb-t usb
<nokx> I am runing under ubuntu 9.10, and my printer doesn't work until I restart the cups. What can I do to solve this problem?
<tony> need to get a driver
<edakiri> karl: crossover office?
<nokx> my printer is hp officejet 3660
<xerox1> tony, u should tell us what stick u are using
<sate> Found it, I wish I could get Zscreen to work for ubuntu
<nokx> My printer is hp officejet 3660 and I am runing under ubuntu 9.10, and my printer doesn't work until I restart the cups. What can I do to solve this problem?
<DarkStar1> acicula: Hi. You were right about the samba yesterday. It only keeps the setting on a per session basis. I just logged in now and everything's gone :-/
<autoclesis> Ubuntu 9.10 on Intel core i5-650 with 'turbo boost' is okay ?
<tony> dont know think its chillies technologies dvb-t
<autoclesis> not on any HCL i could find
<DarkStar1> does anyone know what %S resolves to in Samba's conf file?
<edakiri> sate: gimp for editing pictures.  gthumb for viewing.
<edakiri> sate: geeqie is also good for viewing
<sate> Have you ever tried zscreen edakiri?
<DarkStar1> anyone?
<edakiri> sate,  i do not know of zscreen.
<edakiri> sate, it is not in my repositories
<IdleOne> edakiri: it is a open source windows utility
<sate> Its a windows program edakirie, but maybe wine works for it idk.. Read about it, pretty nifty
<tony> sorry to be a pain but can anyone help with a chilli technologies dvb dongle driver for my ubuntu 9.10
<autoclesis> Ubuntu 9.10 on Intel core i5-650 with 'turbo boost' is okay ?
<iskywalker> hi!
<iskywalker> I am having a hard time with an atheros wireless card
<zetheroo> jrib: oy@joy-t61:~$ groups
<zetheroo> joy adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jrib> zetheroo: sudo echo hi
<iskywalker> it does not connect! iI keeps me saing it can't get an ip, when i give manually it says it couldnt connect to the router etc.
<chili555> iskywalker, what kind of trouble?
<iskywalker> I cant get a connection to the router, I can see the wireless nets, but it wont connect. I have wap2 aes as encryption, but i dont think this is the problem
<iskywalker> connecting with my old wlan stick does work! (it is a d-link)
<iskywalker> dmesg says somthing like Feb 19 09:26:17 eee-kug kernel: [102479.304111] wlan0: authentication with AP xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx timed out
<Sioux_33> hi question i cant use my tv box in ubuntu cos there is no driver for it. i have win7 and ubuntu 9.01 on hdd in win7 my box is working perfect i want to ask is there any chance to open win media center in ubuntu using wine or something?
<chili555> iskywalker, which driver is it? ath5k?
<iskywalker> I tried ath5k and ath_pci (madiwifi)
<iskywalker> I have 9.10
<chili555> iskywalker, please type my name so your reply hihghlights, which driver is in place now?
<testi> How can I make sure that cairo uses the opengl rendering backend?
<nokx> if anyone can't  give any answer  at least tell  to me what is the file of settings to load the cups.
<Sioux_33> <iskywalker> i have atheros too and its working without probs in 9.10
<Sioux_33> hi question i cant use my tv box in ubuntu cos there is no driver for it. i have win7 and ubuntu 9.01 on hdd in win7 my box is working perfect i want to ask is there any chance to open win media center in ubuntu using wine or something?
<iskywalker> Sioux_33: which driver?
<iskywalker> I have a tl-wn551g
<iskywalker> ver 1.6
<chili555> iskywalker, which driver are you having trouble with? ath5k?
<Sioux_33> ubuntu recognises my card as Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi i installed airdriver-ng so i can easy check wifi drivers and the driver iFound following stacks loaded (as module):
<Sioux_33> 2. mac80211 and 41. ZyDAS 1211rw - IEEE80211 Softmac
<iskywalker> Chili555 at start yes, i tried already the madwifi although and same problem
<chili555> iskywalker, i dont know how to be more precise. what driver is in use today, right now? sudo lshw -C network
<DarkStar1> Is opera not part of the standard repo?
<DarkStar1> I mean Opera the browser btw
<albert_> hello
<om26er> DarkStar1, yes its not
<iskywalker> chili555: I rebooted and i am trying ath5k again
<DarkStar1> om26er: Ok.. thanks
<sate> Im still waiting for the new opera to come out
<koalensens> hola !
<chili555> iskywalker, you might do sudo rmmod -f ath5k and then sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt=1    if it helps your WPA to connect, you can do an ath5k.conf file
<koalensens> alguien podria ayudarme?intento instalar ubuntu y siempre se me queda parado en la misma parte de la instalacion
<root___> y0
<root___> !netmask
<root___> hello ubantards
<gharz> guys, how do i open port 51413 so trasmission would accept incoming connections?
<llutz> gharz: "man iptables " if you have it already running. router-documentation if you are behing one
<stefano_p> I've got extreme cpu load on hard drive access since a few days. can anybody help?
<gharz> llutz: i've open the ports in my router... it works with window$... but how do i make ubuntu listen to port 51413?
<llutz> gharz: default nothing stops it listening
<thirst> hi guys
<thirst> i have an system with 8gb ram.. i was contemplating installing 32-bit linux with pae or 64-bit .. what do you think is best?
<tuliohm> hi people, i wanna know when the ubuntu 10.04 will be released...
<tuliohm> anyone?
<iskywalker> chili555: thy will try
<Sioux_33> <tuliohm> 10.04
<Sioux_33> mean in april
<dyek> I don't seem to find a .deb when building with this command: "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic". Does that not build a .deb? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tuliohm> Sioux_33, thanks :P
<llutz> gharz: "sudo iptables -L INPUT"  should be empty
<jrib> dyek: yes, in the parent directory
<fabio333> is it safe to disable apparmor?
<dyek> jrib: Yup, that's right. I read that, but thinking it was the parent directory of some subdirs. :-/ Thank you!
<fritos> if i do a windows install after an ubuntu install, both on separate harddrives, will windows bootloader still overwrite grub?
<fritos> is anyone still here?
<Sioux_33> no
<Sioux_33> lunch time
<red> fritos: yes
<fritos> how did you reply to that then if im not here
<red> afaik
<fritos> and im over there
<fritos> red do you know much about my question?
<tiziano> ciao a tutti
<Sioux_33> ciao <tiziano>
<red> you need to reinstall grub afterwards and then it works
<tiziano> ciao sioux
<red> fritos: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<DeaCon>  install Windows XP on Virtual Box
<red> this might work
<fritos> red even if they're on different hdds?
<red> im not 100% sure
<Dan_E> !grub > fritos
<ubottu> fritos, please see my private message
<red> but fixing grub wouldn't be hard
<fritos> Dan_E, thanks but that doesnt exactly answer my question
<carlos> holaa
<fritos> if i do a windows install after an ubuntu install, both on separate harddrives, will windows bootloader still overwrite grub?
<Sioux_33> hola hombre
<carlos> kien mes ducho aki kn ubuntu
<carlos> para q me ayude
<Sioux_33> hablas ingles amigo
<Guest46819> naaaa
<Sioux_33> yup
<Guest46819> español
<Sioux_33> people dont speak espanol any more
<Guest46819> oigan como puedo actualizar mi ubuntu tengo 5.01 a 9.04
<dbdii407> Por favor, Vaya a #ubuntu-es para hablar en espanol. ;)
<frikinz> what is the app to rip cd in gnome in karmic?
<papul> tor is blocked in freenode right?
<fritos> if i do a windows install after an ubuntu install, both on separate harddrives, will windows bootloader still overwrite grub?
<IdleOne> !tor | papul
<ubottu> papul: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<papul> IdleOne: lol i could never get to connect using the method mentioned there
<papul> in the tor freenode page
<par> hi guys...I have a hardware problem with my mouse wheel
<Trojan-Horses> wach kayn che maghribi hna
<par> it scrolls up and down randomly
<ksbalaji> I wish to see bootlog. I modified  to enable boot time logging. But boot log file is not being written. Help.
<ksbalaji> mine is Hardy.
<par> so i need to disable it.
<par> I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<par> but failed to find mouse settings there
<par> i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<fritos> if i do a windows install after an ubuntu install, both on separate harddrives, will windows bootloader still overwrite grub?
<moijk> fri: yes, always
<moijk> fri: windows = evil
<fritos> even on separate hdds?
<par> please help
<george_> @fritos no, which windows version are you installing?
<fritos> george_, 7
<ksbalaji> var/log/boot file is missing
<george_> it may add an entry for ubuntu to the windows 7 bootloader
<knittl> hi. what package do i need to install to get hibernate/jpa working in eclipse?
<ksbalaji> BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes in /etc/default/bootlogd but log file is missing!
<par> hi guys...I have a hardware problem with my mouse wheel.it scrolls up and down randomly .so i need to disable my mousewheel. I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf.but failed to find mouse settings there. i'm using ubuntu 9.04 please help
<fritos> george_, im installing windows AFTER ubuntu on a SEPARATE hard drive though
<george_> ok
<stefano_p> when i try to set udma using hdparm, i get this error message: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device can anybody help?
<fritos> ok.
<fritos> ????
<fritos> sorry im not shouting
<fritos> just emphasizing my words
<george_> i wouldn't worry about grub being wiped
<fritos> george_, are you one of the ops here?
<george_> no
<par> hi guys...I have a hardware problem with my mouse wheel.it scrolls up and down randomly .so i need to disable my mousewheel. I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf.but failed to find mouse settings there. i'm using ubuntu 9.04 please help
<fritos> george_, but you've had experience with this?
<george_> just joined channel out of interest, not looking for help, saw your question, done 100's of installs, gave you my opinion
<fritos> wow
<fritos> ok
<fritos> thanks
<jillsmit1> hi everybody
<george_> no worries
<autoclesis> intel core i5-560 okay for u 9.10 ?
<suleman> can any1 help how do i open .rar file in ubuntu
<autoclesis> oops
<knittl> suleman: install the package unrar
<autoclesis> i5-650
<fritos> george_, can I get your email so I can ask you a question if it goes wrong
<suleman> thanks knittl
<autoclesis> any intel i5 is okay for u 9.10?
<abhi_nav> soluman there also a package called 7zip or something which supports more formats
<fabio333> suleman: then you can use ark or file-roller
<abhi_nav> suleman there also a package called 7zip or something which supports more formats
<george_> ok, i havent used irc for a LONG time idk how to pm
<autoclesis> gateway dx4831-03
<autoclesis> not on any hcls
<abhi_nav> !7zip | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<suleman> thank u every one
<suleman> abhi_nav, does 7zip ones rar
<suleman> it isnt in the list
<fritos> george_, /msg person
<gharz> guys, i want to update my iptables... i only need one accept which accepts port 51413... there are 3 entries with having the same port number... 2 with ACCEPT and 1 with DROP. i need to have 1 ACCEPT only. how do i delete the other entries? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bb22DieX
<IdleOne> george_: the command is /msg nickname . Please ask for permission before you msg someone as many consider it rude to get messages without having been asked before hand
<george_> ok
<erUSUL> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<abhi_nav> suleman: yes (i think) because i remember to use it) also install package called "Ark"
<llutz> gharz: sudo iptables -D INPUT 2
<suleman> knittl, whr do u find the list of installed apps
<andai> Hi. When I install Ubuntu to my USB drive it works, i can boot from it and everything works perfectly. Then when I update the system GRUB doesn't get past "GRUB   ". I tried installing linux mint and it didnt even boot the first time (maybe its packages are the more recent broken ones). Any ideas?
<gharz> llutz: thanks
<par> <gharz> guys, i want to update my iptables... i only need one accept which accepts port 51413... there are 3 entries with having the same port number... 2 with ACCEPT and 1 with DROP. i need to have 1 ACCEPT only. how do i delete the other entries? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bb22DieX
<par> <IdleOne> george_: the command is /msg nickname . Please ask for
<llutz> par: yes?
<albech> is it easy to setup a nokia n95 to server as a modem through bluetooth?
<jure64> any ETA for BTRFS in Ubuntu?
<papul> abhi_nav: totally into ubuntu now??
<abhi_nav> papul: hmm yes 100% FOSS
<IdleOne> par: why did you copy/paste what I said to george?
<suleman> abhi_nav, whr do u find the list of installed apps
<papul> abhi_nav: try arch u gonna love it and try kde 4.4.1 ubuntu doesnt have it yet
<george_> yeah why did you do that?
<IdleOne> !clone | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abhi_nav> papul: but why you asked me so? ( I mean I dont remember any pas reference now)
<abhi_nav> suleman: in the add/remove
<suleman> abhi_nav, whr is add/remove
<abhi_nav> suleman: which version of ubuntu?
<papul> abhi_nav: kde is the most gorgeous linux environment ever
<IdleOne> suleman: it is called Ubuntu Software Center now in the Applications menu
<suleman> abhi_nav, 9.10
<suleman> 01
<IdleOne> 10*
<abhi_nav> sulman: then its application=> software center
<papul> suleman: its 9.10]
<papul> suleman: its 9.10
<abhi_nav> papul: i tried both and i found kde with full of useful application. but its heavy. i use gnome. its good. and i use some useful apps of kde
<papul> when is kde 4.4 going to come to ubuntu?
<abhi_nav> papul: i dont like tha kde wants to reflect the windows graphics
<abhi_nav> papul: e.g. start menu etc
<papul> abhi_nav: but good for newbies
<abhi_nav> papul: yah. I suggest to my frnd kde only
<abhi_nav> papul: mandriva or kubuntu
<papul> abhi_nav: actually one of my friend is using linux now only for kde ;)
<abhi_nav> papul: :D
<papul> kde FTW for looks ;)
<papul> and abhi_nav get a cloack
<papul> *cloak
<abhi_nav> papul: why?
<abhi_nav> papul: have we talked before? regarding what?
<papul> abhi_nav: ur ip is visible
<tony> hi i am new to this so any help most appreciated  i have a chilli technologies dvb-t usb tv dongle and want to load it into myubuntu 9.10 any ideas please
<abhi_nav> papul: but i need to pay for that cloak naa?
<papul> abhi_nav: no its free
<remoteCTRL> hi guys! icannot see my desktop and if i maximize windows they turn all black, whats wrong there?
<remoteCTRL> creepy quit here...
<remoteCTRL> quiet even...
<AndyGraybeal> how do i force someone to change their password at next logon?  specifically a graphical logon, they never logon in cli.
<andai> Hi, the latest grub breaks my bootable USB drive, is it possible to get the old one and install that instead [ & configure ubuntu to stop updating it until they fix it? ]
<remoteCTRL> andai: sudoe, you can just apt-get purge grub2 and apt-get install grub
<jolaren> How do I change my language / charset to swedish in ubuntu server? Soemhow I've lost my "åäö" signs and everything looks strange.
<remoteCTRL> andai: might need a grub-install and update-grub after that
<andai> remoteCTRL lol grub2 isn't even a package. I'm on linux mint
<remoteCTRL> andai: in that case i suggest you say that for starters and then go look in #mint;)
<andai> oh nevermind they call grub2 "grub-pc"
<andai> kthx
<remoteCTRL> jolaren: you mean on the commandline?
<albech> jolaren, swedish has been abandoned in favor of danish ;)
<jolaren> remoteCTRL: Yes, on the commandline.. It was all workin good but I changed alot in order to get irssi to work on a shell and now it wont even work in nano
<remoteCTRL> basically you find that in /etc/default/console-setup, change XKBLAYOUT="" to se
<remoteCTRL> but i seriously dunno how many keys you got there, might need to change XKBMODEL="pc105" to pc103 or so
<remoteCTRL> jolaren:
<disappearedng_> when I run nmap on myself I see this: 8080/tcp  open  http-proxy what the hell is this?
<jolaren> remoteCTRL: takin a look nw
<remoteCTRL> disappearedng_: dont know what a rpoxy is or dont know what app is causing this?
<disappearedng_> how do I check
<remoteCTRL> disappearedng_: what is it that you wanna know, what a http_proxy is or which app is doing this?
<andai> alright how do i reconfigure/install/wahtever GRUB2 onto my usb drive (hopefully not touching the internal drives?)
<ikonia> andai: you're using mint - please stop asking here
<remoteCTRL> disappearedng_: in the first case eploy google, in the latter lsof -i | grep 8080 should tell you what is using it
<andai> ikonia: how kind. It's the ubuntu package.
<disappearedng_> remoteCTRL: obviously which app is using this, I did a lsof and still can't see 8080
<andai> and #linuxmint-help is sleeping
<disappearedng_> very strange indeed
<ikonia> andai: you're using mint - we don't support it here - so please stop asking
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: as youre there could you pls help me figure out why my desktop is all black and windows turn all black if i maximize them?
<andai> ikonia: I'm using ubuntu's grub2 package, which should do the same thing no matter where you use it, right?
<remoteCTRL> disappearedng_: lsof -i it is
<Megrem> i've got problems setting up my logitech quickcam..
<ikonia> andai: please stop asking - we don't support mint
<andai> brb
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: gawd i admire your patience buddy...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: wow, that sounds odd, what happened to make this behaviour start
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: seriously no idea, i just did a clean setup and it already came like that...
<fredd> i'm on the ubuntu liveCD trying to reinstall grub2 on my USB drive
<remoteCTRL> !ask | Megrem
<ubottu> Megrem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<remoteCTRL> so andai seems to be back as fredd how cute...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: I'm guessing you've got an ati video card
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: exactly its a rv250?
<suleman> whos ikonia
<Megrem> well.. problem with logitech quickcam messenger.. quickcam.sh says: [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: well, not that I've ever seen that problem personally, I am aware of lots of similar problems with ati cards, with similar style problems
<abhi_nav> suleman: haa haa haa
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: can you set the Xorg.conf driver option to "vesa" see if it works better ?
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: sure, will do and report back in a few...
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: erm... there isnt even an xorg.conf file anymore :D
<disappearedng_> remoteCTRL: yes I did
<xukun> anybody here using aiccu for ipv6 tunneling?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: that's fine, it's all dynamic, grab an example one of the net, or do an Xorg -configure
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: (you need to have the xserver dead to do an Xorg -configure)
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: is that really the command or do you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: , that's the command, but you can do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that's another good option
<rabbit1> IM, Send File, Ignore, Info, Remove, and Last Said
<remoteCTRL> k, thanks so far, buddy, be back in a few, k?
<ikonia> sure
<xukun> anybody?
<xukun> anybody here using aiccu for ipv6 tunneling?
<abhi_nav> !info aiccu
<charnel> Hi Anybody knows a good solution for blackberry programming in Ubuntu ?
<abhi_nav> what is that aiccu?
<ubottu> aiccu (source: aiccu): SixXS Automatic IPv6 Connectivity Client Utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070115-9 (karmic), package size 47 kB, installed size 204 kB
<autoclesis> ! aiccu
<charnel> I tried to install jdk with wine but dont know what to do from here is there a good description ?
<arjunvj3> jdk on wine, why why ?
<arjunvj3> why not native one ?
<charnel> arjunvj3: http://supportforums.blackberry.com/t5/Java-Development/Eclipse-JDE-Plugin-Linux-a-working-environment/m-p/192473 this told me :)
<charnel> arjunvj3: If you have a better solution please let me know
<ionut> does anyone which version of photoshop can be installed with wine ? (best version)
<erUSUL> !appdb | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hl_99> hey, i would like to use gparted to resize my /home partition but i cannot unmount it unfortunately
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: yepp that did the trick
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: yet still this is quite a poor solution:/
<ActionParsnip> hl_99: do it in live cd
<hl_99> ActionParsnip,  do i have to install gparted there then too?
<ActionParsnip> hl_99: should be part of the live environment, the installer uses it
<remoteCTRL> hl_99: try unmounting it on the commandline with sudo umount /home this will only work if youre not currently accessing it, so will probably nbeed to boot a live cd
<remoteCTRL> oops me very late :D
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: ok now we know what is causing it, happen to know how to fix it?
<hl_99> ok thanks guys
<digitalfiz> anyone get wine-pulse working? if so how :D
<Jezz27> Q:  I am setting up UFW to block a specific problematic country.  The IP range I want to block is 41.*.*.*.  Could anyone tell me how to form the address?  Will 41.0.0.0/24 work?
<louis> hu
<Megrem> does anybody know how to set up a logitech quickcam messenger?
<remoteCTRL> digitalfiz: /24 would block ips from 41.0.0.0 to 41.0.0.255
<erUSUL> Jezz27: 41.0.0.0/8 i think
<abhi_nav> madjoe: you here?
<Jezz27> hrrrmm...thnaks I'll have to keep googling
<rohithwiz23> I need help installing openVC libary on Ubuntu 9.10.. How do I install it??
<abhi_nav> Megrem: you have cheese web cam booth?
<rsk> rohithwiz23 as described in the manual
<Megrem> sry i didn't understand your question..
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: apologies, I was away from my desktop
<ActionParsnip> !find openvc
<abhi_nav> Megrem: install cheese web cam booth and in most case yout web cam wll automatically detected
<abhi_nav> !cheese | Megrem
<meatbun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxJ4V7k_MSo  <-- is this video slow? or just my computer?
<rohithwiz23> rsk: I cant find the file to install it in the Synaptic Package Manager...
<Megrem> kk i'll give it a try.. thanks
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: accrding to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/311910 its a bug in xserver-xorg-driver-ati and has been ther efor leike 5 ubuntu versions -.-
<meatbun> i am having prob with flash player
<blops> ngo
<ubottu> Package/file openvc does not exist in karmic
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: never mind:)
<blops> olaaa
<liogr> hi
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: that's the price of ati
<blops> ola
<ikonia> !es | blops
<ubottu> blops: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: can you use http://pastebin.com to give an output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf   thanks
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: seems to occur in connection with compiz...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: possible
<rsk> rohithwiz23 then you asked the question wrong, you mean how to find openvc?
<liogr> anyone of you using IPv6?
<ikonia> liogr: not at the momnet, but sometimes
<rohithwiz23> rsk: Well find and install...
<ActionParsnip> liogr: no, i disable it using boot options too
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: well... basicall nvidia are the very only cards you can use, cos intel or so are also no good... thats sad...
<rsk> rohithwiz23 http://wiki.openvz.org/Quick_installation
<rsk> rohithwiz23 it was on openvc's homepage. kinda obvious ..
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: well thanks alot for helping anyways dude, appectiate it as always!
<ikonia> no sweat
<remoteCTRL> :)
<liogr> ikonia: I've a subnet from freenet6, and I want to use a specific address from the subnet I've been assigned. How can I do it? from the network manager applet, if I set a static IPv6, eth0 won't connect ;/
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/TxUcjqiN
<rohithwiz23> rsk: Im i suposed to pick yup or rpm
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/TxUcjqiN
<ActionParsnip> oop
<rsk> rohithwiz23 if you don't know that might i suggest you get some friend to o it for you
<rsk> do*
<rohithwiz23> rsk: I am trying to install this http://groups.google.nl/group/linux-biometrics/browse_thread/thread/55dd4428f1ddf80b/408d9db802cf38d7?lnk=st&q=facial+recognition+ubuntu#408d9db802cf38d7
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: run: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: if you are using a 64bit Ubuntu you could try the 64bit plugin instead
<elzorab> hey guys anyone can help on this please...i cannot install ubuntu it starts to download something from internet while its preparing to install and it stops. i tried several times nothing
<ActionParsnip> elzorab: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once burned?
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, ok... will try
<natrixnatrix89> Which videocard works with ubuntu better - nvidia or ati?
<rsk> rohithwiz23 there's a .deb on the site you posted that says it will work on ubuntu
<rsk> rohithwiz23 why haven't you tried that?
<elzorab> nop haven't i will do now
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: both work well, nvidia have a sterling track record
<natrixnatrix89> !video
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, thx
<rohithwiz23> rsk: I did it will not work... It says need  OpenCV and ImageMagic
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: all better?
<huntix> hi guyz
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: whats that?
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: nvidia have a great track record, ati are slowly catching up
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, i didn't do it yet. i can live with the speed for now
<lorenzo> #ubuntu-it-chat
<alpharesearch> dual monitor setup: I want automatic startup of applications (firefox, thunderbird, xchat, pidgin) on selected positions on both screens... so far only pidgin remembers where to go (and I didn't do anything for this)... all other pile up just on one screen... but remember there size.... is there a gnome command to force an application on one of the screens?
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, something else might break..... i am scared
<airtonix> !find devils
<Megrem> abhi_nav: nope cheese didn't find my webcam.. it couldn't cause the driver isn't installed, and the driver setup shows me this strange error: [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<airtonix> !info devilspie
<abhi_nav> !webcam | Megrem
<huntix> lol
<Megrem> ?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: But the when I use a pc with an old nvidia card I have to install the proprietary hardware driver. Do the new nvidia cards have that problem?
<huntix> nothin
<abhi_nav> ubottu is sleeping
<abhi_nav> wake up ubottu
<abhi_nav> :-(
<abhi_nav> !webcam | Megrem
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: no, the new 195 driver supports new cards really well, nvidia make linux drivers and have done for a LONG time
<abhi_nav> hey channel ops ubottu is sleeping
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: ati are only just cottoning on
<erUSUL> !hi
<abhi_nav> ikonia wake up ubottu
<om26er> the return of ubottu
<chazco> Just out of interest - can Ubuntu relay bluetooth signals over a network?
<airtonix> chazco, you mean tunnel or do you mean use bluetooth device as a network device?
<ActionParsnip> chazco: can you expand please
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<abhi_nav> who typed that?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: typed what?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: So If I buy a new nvidia I wont have to install the proprietary driver?
<abhi_nav> !webcam | Megrem
<abhi_nav> look
<abhi_nav> again its not working
<natrixnatrix89> what happened to ubottu?
<Megrem> hm
<abhi_nav> that is what i am asking
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: you can use the open nv driver if you want, the nvidia driver is needed for full 3D accelleration
<abhi_nav> ActionParanip: ubottu pm me and said he dont know what abhi_nav is
<abhi_nav> Megre: wait
<Megrem> k
<rohithwiz23> rsk: I did it will not work... It says need  OpenCV and ImageMagic
<chazco> airtonix / ActionParsnip - e.g. a bluetooth device (lets say a headset) is at location A with PC A. Another deivce (say a phone) is at location B with PC B. Could the headset use the Ubuntu PC's to connect to the phone?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> abhi_nav: ubottu is sleeping, i'm sure there is some work being done on her or somesuch
<ubottu> Megrem: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abhi_nav> ActionParanip: hmm.
<airtonix> chazco, im not aware of any bluetooth tunneling apps
<ActionParsnip> chazco: i guess you could, pulse is very modular so i dont see why not, it will take smoe work but linux is very flexible
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, no. still slow.
<alpharesearch> I have a dual monitor setup and I want automatic startup of applications (firefox, thunderbird, xchat, pidgin) on selected positions on both screens... so far only pidgin remembers where to go (and I didn't do anything for this)... all other pile up just on one screen... but remember there size.... is there a gnome command to force an application on one of the screens?
<abhi_nav> Megrem: read that msg by ubottu
<chazco> airtonix / ActionParsnip - Thought it wouldn't be setup currently... sounds interesting though, might have an attempt a this
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: do you get ANY output from: uname -a | grep x86_64    ?
<elzorab> ok MD5 codes does not match
<airtonix> chazco, all bluetooth apps for linux expect to use bluetooth devices on the machine they are run on.
<ActionParsnip> elzorab: then the ISO is bad. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS check the files you download
<elzorab> download again ISO ?
<huntix> yep
<YoungBoy> hehe
<airtonix> chazco, so unless your bluetooth app lets you use mic input from pulseaudio then you will be out of luck.
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, no output. i am on x86 not 64 bit os
<elzorab> ok thx on my way
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, plus, my whole system slows down when i watch that video on youtube
<ActionParsnip> elzorab: yes, its bad. Thats why MD5 tests exist so you can check stuff
<alpharesearch> or is there a application startup script that has a screen choice?
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: just checking ;)
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, however, when i save the youtube video and watch locally with totem, it's fast
<airtonix> alpharesearch, research 'devilspie"
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: have you got 3D accelleration (compiz going etc)
<chazco> airtonix - It might be doable, will probably take some coding. I'm actually thinking wii remotes...
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: ^
<Megrem> abhi_nav: lol well i used this tutorial to install the cam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1184619
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, dont thnk so. i just did a clean install o 9.10 today. all default setting
<airtonix> alpharesearch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Devilspie
<Megrem> but it didn't work.. the error i told you before
<abhi_nav> Megrem: have you followed the link give by ubottu?
<Megrem> yes
<abhi_nav> then?
<Megrem> and my camera is not even listed there
<alpharesearch> airtonix: thanks, this looks like what I need!
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: install compizconfig-settings-manager and if you can't enable cmopiz then you dont have your video card going fullt
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, firefire/youtube slow down to a point, the firefox grayed out, and switching to xchat is slow too
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: which will explain the slowness
<Megrem> i've got the logitech quickcam messenger plus.. lsusb: Bus 002 Device 011: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger Plus
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i product     will help you find guides on setting it up
<doleyb> meatbun: have you tried www.youtube.com/html5, and maybe also installed google chrome?
<abhi_nav> Megrem: see if this helps: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/linux-driver-for-quickcam-usb-cameras-logitech-quickcam-fusion/
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, ok i just installed  compizconfig-settings-manager ; need reboot? change some setting?
<rohithwiz23> How do I install OpenCV and ImageMagic?
<rohithwiz23> How do I install/find OpenCV and ImageMagic?
<meatbun> doleyb, huh? chrome on ubunut
<Trojan-Horses> hi friends I want to download ubuntu I want to help you
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: in a terminal run: compiz --replace
<doleyb> meatbun: it was easier for me to get chrome to use html5 than to make firefox do it.
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: if you get effects your video card is running fine, if you get your terminal back then you do not have video card drivers running
<ActionParsnip> doleyb: chromium +1 duder
<abhi_nav> Trojan-Horses ????
<tvstebut__> hello
<tvstebut__> I need help with grub
<doleyb> rohithwiz23: imagemagick package
<tvstebut__> I get this msg :Running "embed /grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<tvstebut__> when doing a setup (hd0)
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, screen when black. then i got this http://pastebin.com/PMbh8d0c
<antimicrosoft314> My sound card isn't working- SoundBlaster live CT4830 on Karmic. It worked before, but now after reinstalling it doesn't work
<rohithwiz23> doleyb: I got it its installed now... I can't find the OpenVC thou..
<doogxela> I want to install ardour. It depends on jackd and ffado. I have installed jackd and ffado by compiling from source. How do I install ardour using apt-get without it installing the versions of the dependencies that are in the package manager database?
<BluesKaj> antimicrosoft314, make sure you still have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<antimicrosoft314> ok
<antimicrosoft314> checking
<antimicrosoft314> BluesKaj:  they're installed
<happyface>  why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<hmw> I turned "Put display to sleep" to "never" in Power Manangement Prefs, my Screen Saver would fire after 59 minutes, but still my display wants to go to sleep after roughly 20 minutes. Where can I set similar things besides the mentioned windows?
<doleyb> doogxela: maybe apt-get --download-only, then run dpkg on that package
<hmw> ^^ I am using 9.04 ^^
<llutz> hmw: xset
<karan> is debian better than ubuntu?
<karan> like faster..
<erUSUL> karan: ##linux
<vivid> its the same thing karan
<hmw> llutz: thanks, i'll check it out
<karan> wat erusel?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i set that in xorg.conf personally
<ActionParsnip> karan: depends entirely on confi
<ActionParsnip> g
<karan> ok
<vivid> older packages, same system, speed is dependent on how much crap you have running
<antimicrosoft314> karan: I see no diffrence, but I prefer KDE3 so that's why sometimes I use Debian, because KDE4 is in Ubuntu
<rohithwiz23> doleyb:I can't find the OpenVC thou..
<karan> what is the fastest linux distro..gnome based
<huntix> Guyz why i dont have sound i Counter Strike
<huntix> ??
<letalis> is there an effective way to get the real-time kernel to play nice in multitasking situations? i like the performance boost it gives but it seems that after a while X hangs if you have it juggling many things at once
<ActionParsnip> karan: i could nistall a minimal ubuntu and compare to a full kde desktop with compiz running
<hmw> ActionParsnip: actually, I just want to get rid of it
<ActionParsnip> karan: the minimal one WILL be faster and both are ubuntu
<vivid> karan, there is no fastest gnome based distro, its dependent on what you have running, ##linux
<ActionParsnip> hmw: there are server flags in xorg.conf you can set to disable sleep etc tect
<hmw> ActionParsnip: i see. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hmw: http://pastebin.com/sBqw8Kg5
<doleyb> rohithwiz23: maybe try http://dircweb.king.ac.uk/reason/opencv_cvs.php#Hardy
<Megrem> abhi_nav: i think it's a problem of my system.. see the error: http://pastebin.com/gEEQxjfY
<ActionParsnip> hmw: thats mine from my desktop
<vivid> hmw, youre probably looking for xset s off and xset dpms 0 0 0
<ActionParsnip> hmw: note the server flags ;)
<hmw> ActionParsnip: oh, nice. thanks. vivid: thanks, too. Both: Is it a bug of the GUI? I mean, i set "never"
<vivid> hmw, no, gnome has screensaver, and so does the Xserver
<vivid> redundant but they both exist
<rohithwiz23> doleyb: Im running 9.10
<hmw> vivid: uhm.... "ok"
<ksbalaji> emergency: GDM failed on boot up. I somehow forced gdm on device 1. How to restore please?
<abhi_nav> Megrem: i dont have that much technical knowledge. ask someone else :-(
<doogxela> rohithwiz23: There doesn't seem to be a package for OpenCV. You will have to install the program from source. The official installation guide is here: http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/InstallGuide
<Megrem> well, my mood is like: take that fucking thing called camera and smash it like 10thousand times against a wall
<ActionParsnip> hmw: ive always used xorg.conf I guess I'm too old skool
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | Megrem
<ubottu> Megrem: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hmw> ActionParsnip: *grin* I miss old xorg.conf
<Slyboots> Hi, Uh.. For some odd reason my / directory is 2.4gb in size
<vivid> Megrem, do you have your linux-source and linux-headers packages installed?
<rohithwiz23> doogxela: Do I need compilers if so where can I get them?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: if you make one, it will be obeyed
<hmw> ActionParsnip: too much magic goin on today
<Slyboots> I have *no* idea why.. how can I track down what is using up all the drive-space? (From the CLI)
<ActionParsnip> hmw: exactly :)
<Megrem> well i did, but i think i've made a mistake
<wrapster> i have vlc player installed but unable to play movies off dvd discs...
<ActionParsnip> Slyboots: cd /; du -la | less
<abhi_nav> Megrem:
<vivid> that error is telling you that you kernel source is missing headers, its likely you dont have them installed
<ActionParsnip> wrapster: install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<Megrem> what to do?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: could you please give me the source.lst for that?
<Slyboots> ActionParsnip: Uh.. what?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vivid> Megrem, 'sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-headers-generic'
<erUSUL> vivid: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<vivid> then try the build again
<doogxela> doleyb: If I use download only, it won't keep it up to date, will it?
<Slyboots> So I just have to sort through the thousands of files one page at a time x.x?!
<ActionParsnip> Slyboots: it will list ALL the files and their folder sizes in command line, look for large folders
<doleyb> doogxela: that's probably true!
<Slyboots> God that'll take an age x.x
<vivid> the metapackage should take care of that for him, but either will work im sure
<Slyboots> Is there not a way to just show the largest files/directories?
<karan> deos xfce support compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Slyboots: i also recommend you run: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image    the first line is your CURRENT kernel, the rest are the INSTALLED kernels. You can remove the unused kernels to free up space
<erUSUL> Slyboots: du -xs * | sort -rn | head
<Slyboots> Arnt those on /boot?
<doogxela> rohithwiz23: You probably already have a compiler installed, but if you don't, gcc is what you would want. Then you will need CMake to build the application.
<erUSUL> Slyboots: du -xs /* | sort -rn | head
<vivid> i swear karan is just trolling o.O
<ActionParsnip> karan: yes, compiz will replace the WM only, you will still use the xfce DE
<erUSUL> Slyboots: keep descending in the fs tree
<Megrem> vivid: downloading right now 1:30 remaining
<Slyboots> Hmm.. "var" is 500mb
<karan> how am i trolling
<karan> vivid!
<karan> lol
<rohithwiz23> doogxela: Is there any way to give my user all the rights root user has?
<suleman> can i get help abt WIRESHARK in here?
<erUSUL> Slyboots: /var/log/
<Slyboots> Nope.. just a few 100k files
<erUSUL> Slyboots: du -xs /var/* | sort -rn | head
<Slyboots> Yea, there is a 400mb "archive" folder in /var/cache/apt/
<karan> whats the direcotry that holds all my background images
<vivid> rohithwiz23, you can gain root rights by using 'sudo'
<Nollog> Where's gloom?
<doogxela> rohithwiz23: You could, but don't do it. If you need something to run as root, use sudo.
<Slyboots> Is it safe to delete that?
<erUSUL> Slyboots: sudo apt-get clean
<daniskami> Slyboots: it's better to do "aptitude clean"
<ActionParsnip> Slyboots: sudo apt-get clean
<rohithwiz23> doogxela: In the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Slyboots: also install bleacbit and run it as user and root, it will clean lots of stuff (close as MANY apps as you can)
<Nollog> Isn't aptitude just apt-get with a text gui?
<suleman> wireshark help
<Nollog> I hate aptitude.
<AndyGraybeal> is there a way to disable screensavers system-wide?
<erUSUL> suleman: make the actual question
<ActionParsnip> Nollog: then use apt-get, both are fnie
<vivid> i still fail to see why aptitude is better than apt-get
<Nollog> I do.
<daniskami> Nollog: not if you supply cli arguments
<Slyboots> Hmm.. okay, going to need space to cleanup first
 * ksbalaji is away: Away
<Megrem> vivid: next error: http://pastebin.com/AAKvCqMV
<ActionParsnip> Slyboots: the apt-get clean will make things a bit better
<daniskami> vivid: if you use it with arguments, it behaves just like apt-get; if you don't supply arguments, you have a curses gui
<Slyboots> Yea, freed up 200mb :)
<Nollog> apt-get autoremove is nice too.
<jerroome> hello, I'm trying to customize an ubunut
<Nollog> Where's gloom? :(
<knittl> hi. can please someone point me to a good guide on setting up hibernate in eclipse?
<ActionParsnip> Nollog: sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`    is nice too ;)
<doogxela> rohithwiz23: Let's say you need to run "apt-get install gcc" as root. You would type "sudo apt-get install gcc". It would then ask you for your password, then run the program as root.
<Nollog> ActionParsnip: too much to type. :P
<vivid> Megrem, im sorry, i cant read german
<Slyboots> I think I ay just have to make / bigger o.o
<Slyboots> I though 2.4gb would be plenty..
<vivid> though i honestly wish i could
<ActionParsnip> Nollog: you can copy and paste to and from the terminal
<doogxela> So does anyone know how to tell apt that you have already installed a dependency from source, so it doesn't try to install it from the repository?
<abhi_nav> AndyGraybeal go to sestem=>preferences=>screensaver and uncheck activate screensaver when computer is idle
<erUSUL> Slyboots: 4 GiB is a good minimum for root
<rohithwiz23> doogxela: I tried doing this but i get the following error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Megrem> vivid: well there are errors while configuring g15daemon and g15macro
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | rohithwiz23
<ubottu> rohithwiz23: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Slyboots> huh, Just got to fiure out how to resize it now without killing the raid
<AndyGraybeal> abhi_nav: does this work for other users systemwide?
<Nollog> ActionParsnip: Not I! I'm in several different locations at once using vnc+ssh. I'm going through about 5 computers. :D
<doogxela> rohithwiz23: that means you already have a package manager running. You need to close Synaptic.
<abhi_nav> rohithwiz23 i have that error usualy when more than on instances os apt, synaptic etc are running
<suleman> can any 1 help me with WIRESHARK On ubuntu
<abhi_nav> AndyGraybeal no (I think)
<jerroome> hello, I'm trying to customize an ubuntu desktop live cd. I'm following the explanations at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but I don't understand why my modifications inside /usr/share/initramfs-tools/casper aren't taken into account when I boot my customized system. I changed the username and password, but ths system still logs in with the default ubuntu account. Does anyone know what I have to do so that my new
<jerroome> user is taken into account. Thank you very much !!
<abhi_nav> AndyGraybeal but givve it a try and check
<AndyGraybeal> thank you abhi_nav
<moijk> With Pentium SU4100 (1,3 pentium single core) and 4gb ram - would you use 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<ActionParsnip> Nollog: good times duder :)
<wiiguy> 32bit
<abhi_nav> AndyGraybeal hmm
<rohithwiz23> I closed the synaptic pacake manager and it working now! thanks
<theadmin> Hi i installed GNOME shell, now, ahem, how do i start it?!
<Megrem> theadmin: gnome-terminal
<knittl> hi. can please someone point me to a good guide on setting up hibernate in eclipse?
<vivid> theadmin, gnome-shell --replace &
<theadmin> vivid: Will that keep it after reboot? Doubt it
<vivid> no
<abhi_nav> knittl: #eclipse
<theadmin> Megrem: gnome-terminal is not gnome-shell lolz
<vivid> add that line to System>Administration>Startup Applications to have it take effect when you log in
<Megrem> well thought so :P
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: do you mean the gnome DE?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I mean the "gnome-shell" package
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: still the same issue.
<knittl> abhi_nav: well, #eclipse either don't give an answer or say 'ask in #ubuntu'
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: ""
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not heard of it, mind you i dont use gnome
<abhi_nav> knittl: ok then
<knittl> i'm really starting to hate java devs :D
<wrapster> ActionParsnip:  File reading failed: VLC could not read the file
<vivid> theadmin, sorry, add it to System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<Megrem> and i'll now smash this f****ing webcam
<wrapster> thats the erro
<NewWorld> Does anyone know how I could switch to the 'UK' keymap with the dvorak variant? i.e. 'setxkbmap [keymap]' << what is [keymap]?
<rohithwiz23> I am trying to install this http://groups.google.nl/group/linux-biometrics/browse_thread/thread/55dd4428f1ddf80b/408d9db802cf38d7?lnk=st&q=facial+recognition+ubuntu#408d9db802cf38d7  I am not sure what it says to do.. Can some one help?
<erUSUL> NewWorld: system>preferences>keyboard does not work ?
<NewWorld> erUSUL:  I need the command for a script
<ActionParsnip> wrapster: so you installed libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo ok?
<tt_> hey silly sounding question, is there a program installed or that I can get easy so I can just flip a movie 180 degrees upside down
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: yes
<llutz> tt_: "convert" from imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> wrapster: you may need libdvdread with some extra stuff. try: apt-cache search libdvdread     see what comes out
<AndyGraybeal> is the upcoming 10.04 LTS going to use Bacula as it's recommended backup application?
<erUSUL> !lucid | AndyGraybeal
<ubottu> AndyGraybeal: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<seanbrystone> AndyGraybeal, i'd hope not
<tt_> llutz, do I go to site or is it in package manager?
<mummp> I know this is totally offtopic, but does anyone know how to insert a text generated from an external php into actionscript 3? Maybe you could forward me to a better channel?
<AndyGraybeal> seanbrystone:  :)
<moijk> if I install 32-bit, can I upgrade to 64-bit if I add more than 4gb of ram at some point?
<AndyGraybeal> erUSUL: thank you
<llutz> tt_: install from repos
<llutz> tt_: sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<doogxela> Does anyone know how to tell apt that you have already installed a dependency from source, so it doesn't try to install it from the repository?
<ActionParsnip> moijk: you can use the PAE enabled kernel and access a lot more ram instead
<vivid> moijk, you can install more than 4gb of ram in a 32bit system by using the linux-image-generic-pae kernel
<tt_> thank you
<ActionParsnip> moijk: saves messing with reinstalls
<rollin> hello
<erUSUL> !pae
<moijk> ActionParsnip & vivid: thanks.
<wrapster> ActionParsnip: i've installed everything yet vlc fails to load the file
<wrapster> anyother dvd player around ?
<rohithwiz23> How do I browse the root file with out going loging into the root user?
<ActionParsnip> doogxela: if you compile the source then make a deb from it, then install the deb it will appear to apt-get
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !sudo | rohithwiz23
<ubottu> rohithwiz23: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tt_> llutz, how do I open it now, sorry
<vivid> doogxela, you can also use synaptic to lock the version of a specific package so that it wont be upgraded by the repos
<suleman> knittl, i thought u were a pro
<llutz> tt_: its a commandline tool,read "man convert"
<knittl> suleman: who said that?
<suleman> knittl, i take my words back
<knittl> wtf?
<tt_> im not positive how to use it, is it easy to walk me through line by line?
<brykb> Hello
<llutz> tt_: convert -flip picture.jpg newpic.jpg
<brykb> Jest ktoś z Polski??
<Pici> !pl | brykb
<ubottu> brykb: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<papul> how do mailing lists works?
<Raylton> hi a lot
<llutz> tt_: there is documentation at imagemagick.org too
<erUSUL> tt_: try avidemux
<rohithwiz23> How do I complie the code from the openVC libarey
<tyler_> trying to configure grub, but /etc/default is not there
<tyler_> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rohithwiz23: is there not a ppa?
<tt_> thank you it was for video
<brykb> ubottu - is that a bot ? Or real man ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> tyler_: what version of ubuntu?
<tyler_> 9.10
<rohithwiz23> ActionParsnip: What is a ppa?
<knittl> tyler_: which grub version/ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<tyler_> 1.97 b
<knittl> then there should be /etc/default/grub
<llutz> tt_: humm, sorry i'd overseen that "movie"
<Slyboots> erUSUL: Thanks for your help, command was very usful
<ActionParsnip> rohithwiz23: websearch for ppa search    somebody may have already compiled it and you can add their repo and install from it
<knittl> /etc/default/ should exist anyway
<erUSUL> Slyboots: no problem
<Raylton> please ! what chanel for noobs ?
<tyler_> that's what i thought
<Slyboots> Ended up just doing a LVResize on / :P
<tt_> no problem
<tt_> thanks anyway
<brykb> Łza
<jessy90> hello all
<papul> how do mailing lists works?
<tt_> gtk+ or qt?
<jessy90> You can install an aquarium SCREENSAVER in ubuntu??
<papul> how do mailing lists works?
<tt_> just up 9.10
<tt_> ub
<tyler_> when i do "grub-install -v" i get "GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4"
<Pici> !ot > papul|offline
<ubottu> papul|offline, please see my private message
<tyler_> ok nevermind, i'm an idiot
<tt_> thank yo
<llutz> papul: read  wikipedia about "Electronic mailing list"
<noise_> hi ,i want to s tart to create a website,any nice program to use ,like visual studio or dreamweaver ,but in Linux
<zetsumei> Some help the forums are -_-
<rohithwiz23> ActionParsnip: I cant find it how do I complie the files form the usr folder?
<tyler_> ls
<ActionParsnip> rohithwiz23: what app are you after?
<Raylton> #mediawiki
<rohithwiz23> ActionParsnip: http://groups.google.nl/group/linux-biometrics/browse_thread/thread/55dd4428f1ddf80b/408d9db802cf38d7?lnk=st&q=facial+recognition+ubuntu#408d9db802cf38d7
<noise_> ??????
<noise_> any help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | noise_
<jessy90> You can install an aquarium SCREENSAVER in ubuntu??
<ubottu> noise_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> rohithwiz23: what package name do yuo want?
<ActionParsnip> jessy90: if you can find one, sure why not
<noise_> any program to create webpages in linux? OK !>>>
<ksbalaji> when I boot, why am I directed to prompt instead of gdm?  when I manually sudo gdm, I am prompted that gdm is already running and whether to start new device. How to fix please?
<ActionParsnip> noise_: bluefish is one option
<blakkheim> noise_: vi
<digitalfiz> how do i remove a ppa after ive added it?
<rohithwiz23> ActionParsnip: I dont know... sorry, can you tell by looking at the link?
<blakkheim> digitalfiz: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<makis_> join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> rohithwiz23: no idea, i dont develop
<digitalfiz> blakkheim, i dont see it in there
<HexRex> Hello
<tyler_> now the next question, using grub to boot my windows 7 partition which is on an nvidia stripe...
<rohithwiz23> ActionParsnip: All right, How do I complie the files?
<ActionParsnip> !compile | rohithwiz23
<ubottu> rohithwiz23: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<HexRex> Would purchasing a used IBM Thinkpad be the safest laptop to buy in terms of hardware compatibility with Linux?
<HexRex> *ubuntu linux
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | HexRex
<ubottu> HexRex: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jessy90> ActionParsnip,    I found one that is installed with wine and it works, but I can not then to set it as screensaver
<CommonSense> Hi
<noise_> can i use quantum on Gnome
<noise_> ?
<vivid> go go quantum tunneling
<ActionParsnip> jessy90: i think you will have to make a command which the screensaver may be able to execute, you will need a linux native screensaver, not a windows one as they are for windows and ubuntu is not windows
<fleixius> Anyone have any idea why all my fonts are SMALL for kde apps under gnome?
<CommonSense> Is there anyway I can tell terminal to run a certain thing at a certain time, for example if I wanted to run a script for a wiki bot while I was abroad with no internet connection, but I had my machine on at home?
<mpweitekamp> I'm updating my graphic driver following instructions, but I'm stuck on step two. How do i: Section "Device"         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"         Option          "DRI" "true"         Option          "GARTSize" "64" EndSection  Section "DRI"         Mode 0666 EndSection          Section "Extensions"         Option "Composite" "Enable" EndSection
<xangua> fleixius: install 'qt4 config' and set your qt apps preferences there
<Stargaze> ha
<llutz> CommonSense: use cron or at (atd)
<mpweitekamp> how do i access that?
<CommonSense> llutz: Will that work on a normal install?
<Elad> what is a good program for Streaming Videos?
<HexRex> thanks
<llutz> CommonSense: cron will, not sure if atd is installed by default
<fleixius> xangua: I'll give that a shot 1 sec
<zetsumei> I'm seriously getting pissed off at ubuntuforums -_-
<CommonSense> llutz: can you give me an example command line for that?
<jessy90> ActionParsnip,   you can make a screensaver Linux native
<Elad> I am attempting to setup a media server and have read about a lot of them, and am wondering what is recommended
<Stargaze> how come zetsumei ?
<Elad> as far as the actual program is concerned
<zetsumei> 64 views and no answers.
<ActionParsnip> mpweitekamp: we cant understand that, use a pastebin, it wont scroll the chanel and will be readbale
<mpweitekamp> Where do i add/find options to  sections in xorg.conf??
<Stargaze> Elad, try Boxee
<fleixius> xangua: So the font size is 14 pt but the overall resolution of the application looks to be enormouse, as the text remains small.
<ActionParsnip> Elad: vlc
<Stargaze> zetsumei, perhaps nobody knows the answer or there is no answer
<mpweitekamp> actionparsnip: questioned
<ActionParsnip> jessy90: possibly
<Elad> ActionParsnip, vlc is a server? I always thought it was just a player
<llutz> CommonSense: "at 22:45 <enter>" "yourscript <enter>" ctrl-d
<ActionParsnip> Elad: sure it can run as a streaming server
<jessy90> ActionParsnip,  I can help
<CommonSense> llutz: Would that work for 2 files?
<noise_> CAN I USE QUANTUM IN GNOME?!?>!?!?!?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> Elad: its a lot more than a simple player, unfortunately it only uses one core
<Stargaze> !caps| noise_
<om26er> !caps | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> jessy90: by all means go for it
<CommonSense> llutz: and I'm guessing it works for python <script>?
<llutz> CommonSense: make 2 jobs or chain the commands using "&&" or ";"
<Elad> ActionParsnip, I have an older machine withonly 1 core so it is fine
<ActionParsnip> Elad: just a note of interest :)
<noise_> can someone answer my question ??
<Pici> noise_: Perhaps you should explain what quantum is, I for one have never heard of it.
<zetsumei> I create the bootable flash drive, boot into it and select the first option (try ubuntu with) and it just hangs at a black screen. It's been hanging for about 15mins now. I can hit ctrl+alt+del to reboot it, but that's all I can do. Any idea what's going on?
<zetsumei> Netbook is a Gateway LT2106U.
<mpweitekamp> Where do i add/find options to  sections in xorg.conf??
<noise_> htlm editor
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<llutz> CommonSense: your script has to be executable, doesn't matter if python, perl, basic
<Elad> Stargaze, does boxee stream over a LAN or does it need to be hooked to the TV?
<noise_> yes
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> mpweitekamp: man xorg.conf and man <driver>
<AceKing> vivid, I figured out the problem with the partitions on my hard drive. I ran chkdsk and the disk had errors. I am now able to resize the partition
<Stargaze> Elad, cannot tell, my brother uses and I don't see him often ;)
<Elad> Stargaze, well thank you for the info
<mpweitekamp> erUSUL: don't know what that means.. :/
<CommonSense> llutz: 2 different scripts, run the log on file first, then the script to do the job it needs to
<vivid> AceKing, glad to hear youve gotten it figured out
<AceKing> vivid, thanks for your help before
<vivid> no problem
<erUSUL> mpweitekamp: that two commands will display the manual pages that contains all the options of xorg.conf file
<Elad> now I am going to go and create a fresh install of ubuntu...
<jessy90> ActionParsnip,  help me
<fuge> is it possible to install an older kernel than the 9.10's default?
<CommonSense> llutz: and I'm gussing all the varibles will work?
<ActionParsnip> jessy90: i dont know how to do it, compiz has some fish stuff you could miplement. i use a power saver instead of a screen svaer and turn off my monitor
<llutz> CommonSense: read "man at" "Environment"
<CommonSense> llutz: Where?
<llutz> CommonSense: "man at"
<nich0s> I am in the final stages of completing my gateway setup, but I am hitting a snag with routing the traffic/sharing the internet connection.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | nich0s
<ubottu> nich0s: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<hmw> how can I find the icon set, that's currently in use? It's named "Dropline Neu" and I don't see it in ~/.icons nor in /usr/share/icons
<bitbumper> hiqall
<bitbumper> hi@all
<CommonSense> llutz: eww.. looks more complicated than I can understand, is there any other like programs I can install that have an interface that will do it..
<ActionParsnip> hmw: sudo find / -iname dropline
<ActionParsnip> hmw: takes a while but will find it
<om26er> bitbumper, hello!
<hmw> ActionParsnip: alright.
<beyecixramd> how do i extract the sound of a .ogv video?
<CommonSense> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<om26er> pitivi?
<beyecixramd> and once done, how do i rejoin the sound into the video?
<llutz> CommonSense: i don't know
<shane__> hey all
<beyecixramd> pitivi, om26er?
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, on ubuntu server - who should be owner of /tmp?
<autoclesis> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<hmw> ActionParsnip: updatedb & locate dont "see" all file systems, right?
<Lord_Zuk> s
<shane__> can anyone help me to get my usb ports working???
<om26er> beyecixramd, I never did a/v editing but pitivi or openshot seem to be the editors so they might also extract audio
<tuxsbro> is it worth installing the ati drivers from their website instead of the ones in the ubuntu repo?
<shane__> i am using a dell dimension 4400 and the usb ports on the front do not work only the ones on the back are working
<walla> w: help with apache
<beyecixramd> okay tuxsbro, ill try, they should also be able to rejoin the sound once editer
<h4f> how do I connect to IRC trough TOR ?
<beyecixramd> edited*
<beyecixramd> thanks for the idea
<ActionParsnip> shane__: plug someting in and run: dmesg | tail    see if the system reacts
<tuxsbro> beyecixramd: what?
<CommonSense> llutz: ok, so a cron/at to run on the 10th April this year.. and runs a script in /home/<uname>/Bots/pybot/Delivery .. then runs the command python login.py and python add_text.py afterwards
<llutz> hmw no,it depends on your updatedb.conf (grep -i prune /etc/updatedb.conf)
<ActionParsnip> shane__: maybe you need a newer bios, or some bootoptions
<hmw> llutz: oh, cool. thanks!
<roberto90> hi there
<beyecixramd> uhh... i meant om26er
<ActionParsnip> shane__: if you websearch for your make / model in conjustion with Linux yuo may find guides outlining how to get it nice
<shane__> ActionParsnip is there any way I can diagnose the issue from command line
<ActionParsnip> shane__: I think theres a site clled laptop linux or somesuch
<om26er> beyecixramd, :)
<ActionParsnip> shane__: the dmesg will show if the kernel reacted to the device input
<shane__> ActionParsnip tried a search and couldnt find anything
<haytjes> hi. I have an existing/working 'ubuntu' partition on my computer, but now I want to start it through vmware => existing harddisk. Now everythings work except for X11 that doesn't want to start. (Nvidia drivers don't work in vmware). So is it possible to start gdm/xstart/x11 with nv instead? (without to much configuring, I still want it to work native, not in vmware)
<lkvv> is there a way to make mounted partitions NOT show up on the desktop for aesthetic purposes.
<bitbumper> actionparsnip must be config
<shane__> ActionParsnip when i try demsg it says no command found. did you mean from package util-linux?!?!?!?
<daniskami> lkvv: depends on which desktop (GNOME, XFCE,...) but generally there should be
<ActionParsnip> shane__: if it says its in that package, install it
<llutz> CommonSense: i reapeat: "man at"           "at 10am Apr 10"
<shane__> ActionParsnip k
<hmw> haytjes: what Ubuntu version?
<walla> anyone have a couple of moments trying to figure out what has happened to my apache?
<lkvv> daniskami, sorry I should of put that - the desktop is gnome
<shane__> ActionParsnip it says the package is already installed?!?!?!
<haytjes> hmw latest (9.10)
<daniskami> lkvv: there's a way with gconf, don't know if there's a GUI option. Are you comfortable with gconf
<bitbumper> shane@ deinstall the package and install it new with konsole or terminal
<bitbumper> so you get the last stable version
<ActionParsnip> shane__: then reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --reinstall install util-linux
<bitbumper> don use the package programm
<CommonSense> llutz: ok, how do I end a manual without closing tab :P
<jdos2> Anyone know when the support side folks of #ubuntuone typically show, please?
<remoteCTRL> hi guys! i just downloaded some icon sets from gnome-looks.org can anybody tell me what to with those now?
<bitbumper> install all programms with terminal
<lkvv> daniskami, how do you gget to gconfig
<llutz> q
<llutz> CommonSense: press q
<bitbumper> @remote
<daniskami> lkvv: type Alt-F2 and enter the following: gconf-editor
<llutz> CommonSense: btw "man man"
<remoteCTRL> bitbumper: yes?
<CommonSense> llutz: lol
<bitbumper> you can choose install and there is no more work
<lkvv> daniskami, ok
<remoteCTRL> bitbumper: where ro with what can i choose install? those are just archives containing some folders or just icons...?
<Nickalai_> remote: go to appearance and choose ib
<Nickalai_> install
<daniskami> lkvv: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-598821.html
<earilmadith> firefox using 66% cpuload is normal?
<bitbumper> in the config you can choose
<daniskami> lkvv: Navigate to apps > nautilus > desktop, Uncheck the 'volumes_visible' key
<walla> Sorry, I hate to spam, but does anyone have a good idea what to troubleshoot when I get a 404 error in apache, or alternatively where to go for support...
<remoteCTRL> gawd now hes gone..
<llutz> walla: #httpd or #apache
<lkvv> ok thanks man
<Ganja> lofe
<ActionParsnip> walla: ~httpd
<CommonSense> llutz: ok.. so I've got the basic file running, but how do I use its varibles, which is what I need..
<sash_> walla: 404 is "Page doesnt exist"
<walla> sash_: yeah, I know. That's what's a bit unnerving when hosting a website
<llutz> CommonSense: sorry, i don't speak python
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: hey dude do ya happen to know how to install icon sets? in appearances you can only install themes it appears...
<steven_> can i make my own sceener saver
<CommonSense> llutz: I was talking english :P
<Nickalai_> remote: try drag and drop? bt im sure that will make no difference. worth a try
<CommonSense> but I get what your sayin
<gjesvik> When I boot my laptop ubuntu works fine until "Starting boot logger bootlogd" and then everything stops
<llutz> CommonSense: :D run the commands like you do in a terminal, it should do the same job
<gjesvik> It freezes. The same thing happens when I try recovery mode. Anyone know what might be wrong?
<Remmaze> Remmaze Is In Tha House...!!
<t0rc> Good now I'm leaving said house.
<steven_> can i make a sceener saver
<CommonSense> llutz: I got an error when I used.. at 10am Apr 10 -f "login.py -pass:<pass hidden now>"
<yshavit> Preposteruss: it was you who said you're running Ubuntu on a netbook, right?
<gjesvik> Correction: It apparently stops booting, but it accepts keyboard input
<Preposteruss> yeah
<Preposteruss> eee pc 1001p
<ActionParsnip> steven_: with the right knowhow, sure
<CommonSense> llutz: Error... Cannot open input file login.py -pass:<hidden pass>: No such file or directory
<steven_> ok how
<gjesvik> Any help is greatly appreciated.
<llutz> CommonSense: call scripts with full pathes
<steven_> <ActionParsnip> how do i do this
<CommonSense> llutz: I'm in the correct directory, and with out the varible "-pass:" it works fine..
<Remmaze> guys, 1 question : all this Facebook hacking happening now, are they got to do with the OS that we`re using?
<tobago> doing "sudo zcat /tmp/boot.img.gz > /dev/sdf1" i receive a "Permission Denied".why the hell?
<llutz> CommonSense: call scripts with full pathes  <-   and read man-page "environment" part again
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me a command in the Terminal so I can tell if I installed openVC correctly
<llutz> tobago: zcat file |sudo tee /dev....
<llutz> tobago: sudo echo redirection won't work
<ActionParsnip> Remmaze: depends, is the "hacking" affecting windows only? It depends on the parogative of "they"
<ActionParsnip> Remmaze: they make make something to attack ubuntu only in some way
<CommonSense> llutz: still nothing :p
<tobago> llutz, "sudo zcat /tmp/boot.img.gz |sudo tee /dev/sdf1"?
<llutz> tobago: yes
<ActionParsnip> Remmaze: there are too many what-ifs to give any sort of answer
<Remmaze> should i be worry? cuz im running ubuntu 9.10
<rohithwiz23> Can someone give me a command in the Terminal so I can tell if I installed openVC correctly??
<ActionParsnip> Remmaze: just keep using your system as user and your system will be quite safe, any security will be attended if and when it is noticed
<ActionParsnip> rohithwiz23: dpkg -l | grep open | grep vc
<llutz> tobago: sorry, just zcat, no sudo needed left of the pipe
<Remmaze> thanx man...
<tobago> llutz, then all is piped to stdout!
<Remmaze> cuz, theres alot of news regarding peoples FB account got Hacked and stuff...
<thevishy> how do i make my hdd mount automatically during boot
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rohithwiz23> ActionParsnip: What am i supposed to get in respons?
<Preposteruss> you can connect to facebook through https.
<tobago> llutz, i better cancel it.#
<gp5st_> would someone be able to pm their source.list i think something is wrong on this computer, ff won't start and a couple of other weird things
<Remmaze> Preposteruss: good idea...
<gjesvik> Anyone know? Bootlogd?
<gjesvik> Why is it stopping my boot?
<llutz> tobago:try        sudo sh -c "zcat file >...."
<steven_> <ActionParsnip> would gnu lamage  be the right place to start
<gp5st_> what does it mean when a package has been kept back in apt?
<ActionParsnip> gjesvik: you could disable it using bum etc, boot logging isnt hugely essential
<Preposteruss> is there anything like the fpaste program for ubuntu? where I can pipe <command> and it uploads the output to a pastebin?
<happyface>  why does my wifi card not show up in nm-applet unless I reinstall gnome-network-manager and reboot?
<ActionParsnip> gp5st_: it means the package is on the repo but its dependancies havent been met yet so apt will not install them
<llutz> gp5st_: it depends on other packages, not being updated yet
<om26er> gp5st_, it means there are some dependency problems
<gjesvik> ActionParsnip: Thank you. However I am not able to pass any commands to the OS because it will not boot
<ActionParsnip> gp5st_: when the deps get met they will be installed
<gjesvik> Loading bum simply isn't possible.
<tobago> llutz, yep! that's it. thanks
<gp5st_> ActionParsnip, llutz om26er thanks
<ActionParsnip> gjesvik: could boot to livecd and chroot
<llutz> tobago: odd, tee should have worked too...
<gjesvik> excellent
<gjesvik> will try
<gjesvik> Thank you.
<tobago> llutz, no it didn't. but sh -c does well!
<om26er> gp5st_, :)
<isolat3dsh33p> heya peeps, how do I chroot? I run updates on Windows XP and not grub can't boot properly :(
<llutz> tobago: i believe you, but it "should have" :)
<blakkheim> isolat3dsh33p: man chroot
<isolat3dsh33p> blakkheim, it doesn't give much help :/
<gp5st_> ugh, i think i may have done something for god only knows what reason and it's frelling this computer up.  i'm upgrading to 9.10 and hoping that'll fix these errors
<cheako> Hello, on Thunderbird how can I cahnge the IMAP Trash folder to be "Deleted items" instead?
<blakkheim> isolat3dsh33p: it tells you everything about it..
<cheako> This is to match the webmail.
<gp5st_> well i'm going to head out
<gp5st_> take care all
<gp5st_> thanks again
<cheako> For all the other folders this is adjustable.
<Dinox> isolat3dsh33p : try boot into cd http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Dinox> mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/linux
<Dinox> chroot /mnt/linux /bin/bash
<xxx_> asdf
<CommonSense> llutz: at, how do I delete all the ones I've put in.. they were all tests
<llutz> CommonSense: atrm, atq
<llutz> tobago: my bad,was missing " >/dev/null "  at tee
<dyek> For a linux-image package build that is almost completing, except for an error in debian/control package name, would running a second time this command "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" be much faster? Or does "dh_clean -k" triggers "debian/rules clean" and recompiles the source tree clean?
<Slyboots> Is it just me, or is Ubuntu grou control really.. weak
<didiermah> bonjour
<ikonia> Slyboots: what ?
<Slyboots> Say, in this example I have 3 groups.  A, B and C.. I want to give everyone in group A Full control over a directory, B should have read-only access only and C should have no access at all
<Slyboots> But.. I can only assign one group to a folder
<ikonia> Slyboots: that is how unix permissions work, it's nothing to do with ubuntu, all unix and linux works like that, once you learn how to control it, it's very powerful
<Dink> Can someone point to the right direction on how to create "noarch" deb files? Want to create a .deb that would run on both 64 and 32 if that is possible.
<pastelito> hellow
<ikonia> Dink: noarch is for packages that do not contain binary data, eg: config files, or theme files,
<pastelito> aloo alooo
<pastelito> hola holaaa
<ikonia> Dink: you can't make a 64bit software package "noarch" and it will work on both 32/64bit
<ikonia> !es | pastelito
<ubottu> pastelito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dink> ikonia, ok thanks that answers my question. Will create two .deb then. Thanks for the help.
<abhi_nav> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhi_nav> hmm she is awake now!!!
<_1domagoj1_> hello everyone
<emma> that's new
<seanbrystone> is there a way to limit how much hard drive space a program or directory can have? woke up this morning found out a VIM swp file was taking 46 gigs! (assuming the program went bonkers or something) Would like to prevent this from happening again!
<ikonia> no, "hi" has been around for ages
<emma> is that the only thing it listens to?
<_1domagoj1_> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a little problem
<ikonia> no there are some other triggers (I don't remember them)
<abhi_nav> hmmm
<emma> i need to get that.
<^mNotIntelligent> can someone help me with a silly issue in joining #php channel.
<Nollog> quotas
<tonsofpcs> so what version of QT4 is in Karmic?
<Pici> !register | ^mNotIntelligent
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<^mNotIntelligent> whenever i try to join #php, it gives some msg and forwards me to ##overflow
<Stargaze> !ask| 1domagoj1_
<ubottu> 1domagoj1_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, my nick is already registered
<_1domagoj1_> okey
<Nollog> 17:21:45 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [##php] Welcome to ##PHP. Please read the guidelines.
<Nollog> 17:21:45 Home page for ##php: http://hashphp.org/
<Nollog> 17:21:45 Irssi: Join to ##php was synced in 1 secs
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, google says something about +j: join throttling ... how to get rid of that
<Pici> ^mNotIntelligent: You need to ask in #freenode
<isolat3dsh33p> blakkheim, I don't think so. :/
<_1domagoj1_> you see, i am updating ubuntu, and one of the updates is new kernel and UM stopped at one moment and that's it, it hands
<^mNotIntelligent> Nollog, are you able to join that channel ?
<Nollog> Yes.
<_1domagoj1_> what should i do?
<Pici> ^mNotIntelligent: You need to speak to staff regarding your account.
<vivid> _1domagoj1_, its still hung?
<_1domagoj1_> yes, 2 h by now. and im am affraid to xkill it because of kernel update
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to chroot? I mean the whole process. So that I can update grub.
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, why ? this is the first time I'm trying to join #php
<MJ94> Is there a way to see if a server has python installed?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: what do you mean by update grub ?
<^mNotIntelligent> Nollog, if you are able to join and I'm not then may be something is wrong with my account
<ikonia> Nollog: type "/usr/bin/python"
<ikonia> ooops
<MJ94> MJ94:
<MJ94> :PP
<^mNotIntelligent> Nollog, Pici : thanks ...let me ask in #freenode
<ikonia> sorry
<Nollog> /usr/bin.python
<Nollog> /usr/bin/python
<MJ94> LOOL
<omerta> hi i'm using kubuntu, how do i change my ip address (static, manual not dhcp) and dns servers using gui mode
<greezmunkey> Nollog, "locate python" in a terminal
<Haegin> ^mNotIntelligent: what is the 'some msg' you refer to that you get when you join before it bumps you to ##overflow?
<dbdii407> or python --version ?
<_1domagoj1_> cant you update grub by simply typing in terminal: sudo  update-grub ?
<Nollog> I could /exec -o it but I'm afraid it would spam you. :p
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, my grub can't load after Windows XP update. I'm not sure what's wrong. So, I want to try to update grub using my LiveCD
<Slyboots> I really cant see any way of doing this
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: what error do you get ?
<Slyboots> I can only assign control to one group, if I try to assign a second or two at a time it overwrites/fails
<ikonia> Slyboots: yes, that is how unix file system permissions work
<rohithwiz23> I have a webcamera at pipeline "v4l2src device="/dev/video1" Is it possible to change it??
<Slyboots> ikonia: that seems.. powerfuly stupid
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, none. When I boot. I can only see 'grub loading' for a while and then it boots back. Is it MBR problem?
<ikonia> Slyboots: look on wikipedia at unix file systems to get a better understanding
<Slyboots> how on learth can you manage a multi-user system with it like that
<Stargaze> Slyboots, feel free to to invent a better system
<ikonia> Slyboots: then don't use it if it doesn't meet your needs
<vivid> omerta, ive never heard of a gui application that actually worked.  its fairly easy to do via command line though
<Slyboots> Is not like I have a choice of changing it o.o
<Haegin> Slyboots: that is what groups are for, create a new group with everyone you want to be able to do stuff with whatever you want to do stuff with in and set that as the group
<Haegin> or use ACLs
<Haegin> !ACL
<llutz> Slyboots: unix-permissions are really limited, have you tried using ACLs
<omerta> vivid, i could change those in ubuntu using gui mode
<Slyboots> ... whats a ACL?
<Haegin> ACLs == Access Control Lists
<ikonia> !grub2 > isolat3dsh33p
<omerta> vivid, but i'm new to kubuntu, i have no idea
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p, please see my private message
<Slyboots> Oh, yea Access con.. Like windows?
<vivid> omerta, really? what application
<_1domagoj1_> so, what do you think should I kill update manager since it's updating kernel, and then update via terminal?
<Haegin> Slyboots: I wouldn't know - I don't use windows
<omerta> vivid, you just right click your network and change it
<Vigo> !grub2 | namehere
<Slyboots> Well, how do I use ACLs?
<ubottu> namehere: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: probably kill update manager then run the update from a terminal to see what you get
<dbdii407> So no one knows the link to the development server?
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: it might need you to run apt-get -f install first to fix stuff up
<ikonia> dbdii407: what development servers? for what ?
<Haegin> dbdii407: if you mean the dev channel it's #ubuntu-devel or was last time I checked
<Vigo> opps, srry
<rohithwiz23> How can I change the systems default pipline for webcam??
<dbdii407> ikonia, There's a development server somewhere that has the wallpapers and stuff
<Haegin> Slyboots: I'd start by googling it. Haven't used them myself.
<ldiamond> I am currently trying to transfer large files to a USB HDD for backup, however, the transfer keeps pausing and resuming. Anyone know why? It starts at 40MB/s and lowers to 25MB/s then.
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, damn... That'll do. Thanks. :)
<_1domagoj1_> thank you haegin, ill try that. i just pray that it doesnt mess my os, cause i need it, and i dont have time to repair it :)
<ikonia> dbdii407: Im not sure what you are talking about
<Slyboots> Mhh. okay
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: just don't reboot until you are sure it's okay
<vivid> omerta, i dont know what kubuntu uses, try asking them in #kubuntu, all i know is the sure fire way to do it in any *nix
<CommonSense> anyone know a visual cron editor?
<dbdii407> at the bottom, it says 'no hotlinking' or something
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: also if you do have problems try one of the older kernels or boot in recovery mode
<blakkheim> CommonSense: xterm -e vi
<omerta> vivid, can you send me a tutorial
<omerta> vivid, a link?
<_1domagoj1_> haegin: problem is i dont know how to be sure :O
<ikonia> dbdii407: theydont' sound like official ubuntu servers
<seanbrystone> CommonSense, gnome-schedule or something like that
<niekie> ldiamond: I am currently getting around 25MB/s while running a backup to USB operation, so assuming that's pretty normal.
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: if you can install stuff normally and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade normally it's probably fine
<niekie> My backup operation has to hurry though. AC socket of my laptop died and I can't charge it anymore :(
<ldiamond> niekie, does the transfer keep pausing and resuming? It is very unlikely that it buffers around 400MB every times.
<Haegin> dbdii407: do you mean art.gnome.org or gnomelook.org ?
<rohithwiz23> Is it possible to change the systems default pipline for the webcam if it is how do you do change it???
<_1domagoj1_> haegin: can you also tell me how to run os with older kernel? i belive older kernels are saved?
<dbdii407> Haegin, Nope
<seanbrystone> is there a way to limit how much hard drive space a program or directory can have? woke up this morning found out a VIM swp file was taking 46 gigs! (assuming the program went bonkers or something) Would like to prevent this from happening again!
<vivid> omerta, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html     this is how i would do it
<dbdii407> Haegin, It was a server that just listed files
<dbdii407> xUbuntu logo at the bottom
<omerta> thank you vivid
<dyek> For a linux-image package build that is almost completing, except for an error in debian/control package name, would running a second time this command "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" be much faster? Or does "dh_clean -k" triggers "debian/rules clean" and recompiles the source tree clean? I'm looking for a debian command that continues only the packaging step.
<dbdii407> with a "this server is only for development.. blah.." message
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: when it boots it will either give you a list of kernels or say something about pressing esc to enter grub. Pressing escape gets you to the list of kernels. Just pick one lower than the top. They come in pairs - the first is the kernel normally, the second is the kernel in recovery mode which boots to a terminal and some options. if you aren't comfortable in the terminal stay away from recovery mode for now.
<greezmunkey> seanbrystone, sounds like you want to assign disk quotas
<Haegin> _1domagoj1_: if you have a live cd you can always use that to get on here and ask for more help
<ph8> can i migrate a live server from 64 bit to 32 bit? it's in my house so not a big worry if it crashes too hard
<seanbrystone> greezmunkey, yep something like that, do you know how?
<Haegin> dbdii407: no idea then, unlikely to be widely known tbh. Check you browser history if you have it backed up anywhere.
<rohithwiz23> My web cameras pipeline is v4l2src device="/dev/video1"   Is it possible to change it to v4l2src device="/dev/video0" the application i am using seems to only look at v4l2src device="/dev/video0"
<niekie> ldiamond: mine pauses very briefly occassionally.
<Haegin> ph8: short answer - no
<dbdii407> Haegin, Fresh reinstall. don't have the link
<Vigo> ph8: make a backup
<dbdii407> Wouldn't be asking if I had a way to find it
<ph8> yeh guess i will
<greezmunkey> seanbrystone, It's been a while, I'd have to look it up. I remember issues with it though...
<Haegin> rohithwiz23: better would be to find the config file for that application that used /dev/video0 and change it there.
<seanbrystone> greezmunkey, ok thanks anyways :)
<Sioux_33> hi i was comparing just now windows support irc channel versus ubuntu irc channel on windows no one is asking anything there is quiet like in grave over here is like market in nigeria 5questions/sec im not even able to read them its to fast
<Haegin> dbdii407: well, I don't know it and if you don't know it you might have to resort to googling for the phrases you can remember from the site.
<greezmunkey> seanbrystone, command repquota will show ant current quotas...
<seanbrystone> ok
<Haegin> Sioux_33: this is a busy channel. if you end up with a complicated issue you may end up in a PM with someone to cut out the babble. Alternatively ignore join part and quits can help
<_1domagoj1_> haegin: thank you, i belive i am pretty comfy with terminal so that should not be problem. as regarding live cd hehe, well, i dont have functional cd drive, and i formated usb from which i installed os, but if ill need, i will make another one
<tome0> I suspect the directory database of my harddrive has been corrupted. I cant find the drive with either disk utiity, gparted or df. However I did manage to write 1024 bytes to it with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024 count=1024, what tools can I use to be able to rebuild the directory database?
<yogione> what is a good screen sharing app for ubuntu
<greezmunkey> seanbrystone, quotaon, quotacheck, also you can base quotas on groups - probably the easiest way to implement
<hmw> vivid: xset s off and xset dpms 0 0 0  did not do the trick, it just turned the monitor off again... i did not yet try to set those thing in xorg.conf, though.
<seanbrystone> yeah i had to install quota
<_1domagoj1_> haegin: thx for help, gosh i just hope everything goes well
<seanbrystone> so now im 'man repquota'  greezmunkey thanks :)
<greezmunkey> seanbrystone, I forgot edquota :)
<vivid> hmw, you have to issue those commands every time you log in
<vivid> hmw, if you relogged, you lost that setting and it was turned back on
<hmw> vivid: oh, of course, i did in fact kill my X server :) oops
<vivid> hmw, you can add those to System>Preferences>Startup Applications and it will do it automatically every time you log in
<petsounds> hi all. any idea why i can't run gwibber from daily ppa? when i try to run from terminal it keeps telling me about desktop couch and here's the output http://pastebin.ca/1839702 thanks =)
<ikonia> petsounds: contact the PPA owner to debug it
<_1domagoj1_> going now, cya
<petsounds> ikonia, ok will do, thanks =)
 * ooangoo ooangoo
 * ooangoo dit bonjour
<greezmunkey> lo
<Brickrat> hey all
<rohithwiz23> My web cameras pipeline is v4l2src device="/dev/video1"   Is it possible to change it to v4l2src device="/dev/video0" the application i am using seems to only look at v4l2src device="/dev/video0"
<petsounds> meanwhile, can you guys recommend me a good twitter client? but not the one with adobe air ;)
<Sioux_33> bonjour <Brickrat>
<Brickrat> how do i go about to edit the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70deconf  ??
<Brickrat> if i use gedit it gives me permission errors
<vivid> sudo gedit
<llutz> Brickrat: gksudo  gedit
<boy33> hi. while am installing ubuntu using USB and reached 90%, power suddnly went off. what should i do now?
<Brickrat> kk let me try
<ikonia> boy33: re-istall
<ikonia> install
<boy33> u mean start everything over again?
<boy33> cant i resume?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> re-install
<boy33> omg.
<boy33> iv been waiting it for 4hours
<Brickrat> gksudo gedit or sudo gedit not working >>>>
<ikonia> it shoulnd't take 4 hours to install ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boy33> i had to let it download language package. and my internet is slow
<ikonia> boy33: install it defautal, then download langage packs once it's installed
<Leon_Nardella> boy33, Unplug your network cable and let it update the language packages after installation.
<boy33> well, so much for waiting. thx guys
<Brickrat> if i use gksudo gedit i get - (gksudo:2056): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Brickrat> any suggestions?
<ikonia> Brickrat:exactly what command are you using and what error
<Brickrat> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70deconf
<Brickrat>  (gksudo:2056): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ikonia> Brickrat: please show me the output of "id"
<Brickrat> even in root i get same error
<ikonia> you shouldn't be root
<ikonia> that's the problem
<Brickrat> but im logged in as normal user and i get same error
<Brickrat> i think it might be my keyboard :S
<Brickrat> LOL
<ikonia> Brickrat: show me the output of "id" please
<xjds535> Anyone know when the #ubuntuone support folk start rolling in, please?
<ikonia> no
<hmw> Brickrat: did you try to start gedit from the console, perhaps?
<_1domagoj1_> hello again
<abhi_nav> hi
<hmw> Brickrat: please stay in this channel
<hmw> Brickrat: i didnt get your PM
<_1domagoj1_> haegin: i did sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<_1domagoj1_> haegin: then i got some output which i can post to your PM not to spam this channel and after running these commands, restart required window poped up
<obeyence> Would anyone care to help me in my endevor of using Wine to play Stalker CoP? I have been trying to play for days. I spend all day yesterday (12+ hours) trying to get it to work and i failed. I need help.
<bolex> is it possible to setup GRUB on one flash drive and have that startup a seperate USB hdd or would different computers mix up the device numbers?
<ikonia> obeyence: have you tried the wineo channel
<abhi_nav> bolex: you can install another os on use hdd or pen drive
<Stargaze> !wine| obeyence
<ubottu> obeyence: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> bolex: using grub on non-static devices can get complex
<abhi_nav> bolex and to boot from that os you need to enable boot from usb drive in bios
<abhi_nav> ??
<_1domagoj1_> so, what should i do now, any proposals?
<bolex> cause grub always works on the tiny flash drive but that one is slow and.. tiny. So I tried putting Xubuntu on a bigger one but i have to reinstall grub every time i run it there
<abhi_nav> oh sorry i am confused you continue
<_1domagoj1_> anyone? any advice? so, i killed update manager in the middle of process, ran sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade restart required window poped up, and i got few errors in terminal. should i restart?
<logankoester> When I restart sshd through ssh, should I be getting disconnected?
<llutz> _1domagoj1_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<greezmunkey> logankoester, sounds about right!
<Ardethian> oO
<_1domagoj1_> IIutz: i did that
<llutz> logankoester: no
<llutz> _1domagoj1_: why do you paste wrong commands repeatetly then?
<_1domagoj1_> llutz: then as i said restart required popped up
<CAPcap> Is there an alternative to X.org? Is there another distro that would make use of said alternative (if one exists)
<logankoester> thanks llutz. Why not?
<autoclesis> intel core i5-650 is okay?
<ZykoticK9> shift+2 gives a " instead of a @, anyone run into this problem before?  (question isn't for me personally, can't test)
<llutz> logankoester: good question... i don't know, but it won't kick you out
<_1domagoj1_> zykotick9: you have wrong keyboard layout=
<_1domagoj1_> '*
<_1domagoj1_> ?*
<llutz> ZykoticK9: not a problem, default here (de keyboard) ;)
<ZykoticK9> llutz, thanks i'll pass that along
<bolexx> can't i use a uuid instead of a (hd1,5) in grub?
<greezmunkey> logankoester, how are you killing sshd?
<bolexx> that would seem to solve my problem of using the drive on multiple computers
<Mike1> hey! Impress displays a thin gray border around png-graphics during presentation … how can I solve this problem? Version is 3.1.1 and it’s only displayed if I changed the size of the picture in Impress
<charnel> what is the problem with this. I cannot install the xmBlackBerry http://pastebin.com/7DXspgrF
<oak> How do I add the ports for aim, msn, and other messenger protocols to ufw?
<ChogyDan> CAPcap: I think the answer is no
<ChogyDan> CAPcap: or maybe xfree86
<Stargaze> oak, try using gufw (graphic)
<bolexx> so my actual question: Is the UUID of a device persistent across different computers?
<markd25> yes
<llutz> bolexx: yes, its "part" of the filesystem
<CAPcap> ChogyDan, thanks
<oak> Stargaze: I've actually added the ports, a few times, but they refuse to work propperly. Do I use tcp, udf, or both?
<bolexx> so can i just do root  a8aa4adb-b3e6-4e1d-b4ad-e6cd704788b2 in grub instead of (hd2,5) ?
<llutz> bolexx:afaik it needs special notation for using uuids , read grub-documentation
<Trubica> hy all
<markd25> hi
<Trubica> i need some help
<Trubica> can anyone elp me?
<Stargaze> !ask| Trubica
<ubottu> Trubica: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bolexx> !ask | Trubica
<Trubica> so, i just installad xubuntu in my laptop
<Trubica> but i cant use my wifi card
<Trubica> it cant find my network
<Stargaze> Trubica, is it internal ir usb?
<Trubica> internal
<oak> How do I add the ports for aim, msn, and other messenger protocols to ufw?
<Stargaze> ir = or
<Trubica> broadcom ...
<CAPcap> how does xfree86 differ X.org?
<_1domagoj1_> hello again, i look like everything went fine, it seems that update manager stopped only visually (i did not got not responding message) but it in fact installed everything. thank you all for help
<Stargaze> Trubica, there are some Broadcom tools in Synaptic
<_1domagoj1_> it looks like*
<oak> Stargaze: Do you know why it's not working? I've tried to add the ports, but they don't work.
<logankoester> greezmunkey: It was being killed correctly, I traced the problem to something else - thank you
<Stargaze> oak, i have no further advice, sorry :(
<thevishy> !11
<thevishy> !10.4
<oak> Stargaze: Thanks, I'll go post on the forums then
<thevishy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Zundapp> Has anyone got pytrainer 1.7 to work under karmic?
<Preposteruss> thevishy: it's 40 something days until 10.4
<mawst> Ok for some reason I can save, but not export files in open office.... Anyone familiar with this problem/fix?
<greezmunkey> logankoester, heh thanks to you I found that *I* was terminating sshd incorrectly (kill -1)
<IdleOne> !10.04 zeros are numbers also
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<CAPcap> how does xfree86 differ X.org?
<bigtom21485> help
<CAPcap> bigtom21485, just ask your question
<bigtom21485> im running a hp tx2525nr with ubuntu 9.10 and i cant seem to get it to find its wifi card.
<nirik> abhi_nav: you wanted to show me something here?
<bigtom21485> but when i ran ubuntu from the livecd it found it no problem then in install and its like it forgot about it
<abhi_nav> !hi | nirik
<ubottu> nirik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xiong> I had a (perhaps unnecessarily) hard time upgrading to Karmic; but it paid off in a couple ways. I'm not so sure I want to invest in the Lucid upgrade when it comes. This may sound silly but is it reasonable for me to aim for a particular release and stick with it awhile (for some value of 'awhile')?
<Mike1> bigtom21485: what wifi card does it have? `sudo lspci` or `sudo lsusb` will tell you :-)
<nirik> abhi_nav: ok.
<Mike1> in a terminal
<abhi_nav> !ask | nirik
<ubottu> nirik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhi_nav> !webcam | nirik
<ubottu> nirik: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sirninja> How do I get rhythmbox to show the ratings of songs?
<Mike1> sirninja: You could add a column for it, I guess
<bigtom21485> mike1: broadcom bcm4328
<claudia> naben
<claudia> d
<xiong> Which will be the next LTS? Is that fixed ahead of time?
<Stargaze> xiong, 10.04 will be LTS
<Mike1> xiong: and 12.04 will be LTS after it, most likely
<xiong> Then perhaps I'll invest in Lucid, then stop awhile.
<snake_> hola
<sirninja> Mike1: How do I add a column?
<bigtom21485> mike1: broadcom BCM4328
<Mike1> bigtom21485: search the internet with that keyword + ubuntu :-)
<greezmunkey> Silly question: What is the significance of the .04? eg 10.04
<switchgirl> hi has anyone studied with the Open University? i was wondering how there software works with Ubuntu
<llutz> greezmunkey: year.month
<molqr> hello all...
<xiong> greezmunkey, April = 04
<greezmunkey> I said it was silly :)
<Mike1> sirninja: Edit → Preferences → “Visible Columns”
<molqr> how can one select text on the bash command line without using mouse ?
<xiong> greezmunkey, Since Ubuntu is tied to a 6 month release schedule, in theory all releases will be either .04 or .10.
<jrib> molqr: screen or tmux
<molqr> jrib, gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> molqr: emacs keybindings. crtl + spc to mark the init of the text then move to the end and do Alt + w
<greezmunkey> xiong: thank you.
<jrib> molqr: and?
<xiong> greezmunkey, I agree that it's a nonstandard use of minor revision numbers.
<molqr> erUSUL, aha .. let me try that :)
<vimninja2000> so I am trying to use verizon on Ubuntu and it seems to have just automatically connected for me
<erUSUL> molqr: that works on the command line itself not in the output
<vimninja2000> and i can use the web, but i can't connect to freenode!
<molqr> jrib, i may not have understood your hint.. let me get back to you
<vimninja2000> i'm using an online client right now
<vimninja2000> anyone ever have this problem?
<iceroot> why is "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" giving permissin denied but running as root is working?
<dfwsupergeek> forgive my noobness, but where can I find an accurate, to-the-point tutorial on how to upgrade libsdl to 1.2.14?
<llutz> iceroot: sudo echo redirection won't work, use tee
<erUSUL> iceroot: sudo does not croos over redirections
<Stargaze> what's verizon?
<dfwsupergeek> pulling what's left of my hair out about this and one other problem
<erUSUL> cross
<llutz> iceroot: read forums, its a faq
<iceroot> llutz: erUSUL thx
<WindPower> iceroot: Use sudo bash -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" OR echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<LizardK|ng> how do i get my network icon back by the clock in jaunty? it disappeared last week
<molqr> erUSUL, sorry no luck ... not working on for me
<vimninja2000> and or know how I could figure out what's going on? I can't ping any of the actual freenode servers, i can ping irc.freenode.net and chat.freenode.net
<erUSUL> iceroot: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<vimninja2000> but i can't ping e.g. niven.freenode.net
<llutz> iceroot: echo 1    | sudo tee file >/dev/null
<autoclesis> how's this for ubuntu 9.10 : http://cdn.gateway.com/product_spec.php?product_recid=529668615
<vimninja2000> it resolves the ip but never sends any dada
<molqr> jrib, i don't use screen and i don't know what tmux is
<jrib> molqr: well using screen or tmux would be one way to copy and paste without a mouse in your terminal
<vimninja2000> ok nevermind, weirdness
<molqr> jrib, i see ... thanks
<portero> ola
<Stargaze> molqr, on this PDF you find a tmux tutorial, page 5 => http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue34_en.pdf
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, while trying to update-grub using LiveCD to recover my grub2 at boot, I got this message --> 'grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory Cannot find list of partitions!'. What does it mean? Can I simply mkdir to solve the problem?
<portero> hay alguien de 6ºa o 6ºc ???????'
<greezmunkey> Excellent command of the day: man -k, try "man -k grep" as an example in a terminal (sans quotes)
<Stargaze> !es| portero
<ubottu> portero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<molqr> Stargaze, many thanks :)
<autoclesis> 	Intel® Core? i5-650 Processor1 3.2GHz with Turbo Boost Technology up to 3.46GHz (4MB L3 Cache)                <---is okay for ubuntu?
<noise_> i have windows and ubuntu on my laptop,can i download and use Debian too ?
<josue> hi
<josue> I have a problem with my wireless card, can someone help me?
<thevishy> autoclesis, ofcourse  its ok i run ubuntu on an old system 5 years
<obeyence> What happened to the wine channel?
<Stargaze> !ask| thevishy
<obeyence> #wineHD
<ubottu> thevishy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thevishy> Stargaze, are u sure its for me ?
<autoclesis> okay
<fazie> hej
<obeyence> gues i was just in there with 150 somethig people
<autoclesis> thevishy i'll jus try it i guess
<obeyence> i had to restart and now its gone
<obeyence> ?
<thevishy> surely , i5 would be awesome for ubuntu :p
<greezmunkey> lo
<fazie> could someone help me with vpn connection
<odemux686> #ubuntu-es
<obeyence> Hulllooo
<obeyence> ?
<obeyence> Maybe im doing it wrong?
<obeyence> Whats the wine channel
<obeyence> ?
<fazie> i've got this in syslog: nm-vpn-connection.c.828: NeedSecrets failed
 * obeyence blinks *
<odemux686> join #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> #wine-hq
<odemux686> sorry
<thevishy> obeyence, please avoid spam like tells
<obeyence> theres 2 people in that channel
<erUSUL> molqr: all the keybindings are in man readline
<obeyence> Im not telling anyone
<ikonia> obeyence: then #winehq
<obeyence> yeah i tried that?
<obeyence> oh
<obeyence> q not d
<obeyence> heh yay dislexia
<thevishy> when is the next version of ubuntu releasing ?
<markd25> if anyone needs help just pm me
<molqr> erUSUL, yes i was hoping the emacs keybindings to work ... let me check the man page of readline.. thanks
<LizardK|ng> how do i get my network icon back by the clock in jaunty? it disappeared last week
<look> hai all
<josue> I,ve installed the privative controlers for mi wireless card, becouse It wasn't working, but it said that the controler is activated but is not being used, how can I do tu use the privative controller?
<greezmunkey> What is the source of the timeout issues I have with #ubuntu? Network is cool here...
<isolat3dsh33p> ok, first I got error /proc/mounts/ does not exist while trying to update-grub, so I mkdir. Now I get this error 'Cannot find list of partitions!'. os-prober give the same error. What should I do?
<ikonia> thevishy: it's in the release name, 10.04 = 04/2010
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: are you doing this within a chroot ?
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, yes.
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: that's why it won't work, why are you doing it in a chroot ?
<Buurman> hi all
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, eh? Because I'm using a LiveCD, and I want to update-grub on my hard-disk partition... I did wrong?
<Buurman> could use some help on a ATI X1250 with fglrx, some how the kernel-module spits out the message that it cannot allocate memory, but it get 1703MB for DMA
<b1> hello
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: what guide are you using
<seanbrystone> how to tell which user an application is using? (besides looking in htop or whatnot)
<Buurman> ps faux ?
<ikonia> ps -ef | grep application name
<seanbrystone> thx
<ikonia> the user running it is on the left
<Buurman> right
<seanbrystone> middle
<Buurman> bottom
<seanbrystone> teehee :)
<Buurman> ;P
<isolat3dsh33p> <ikonia>, this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<gezinus> hello
<Buurman> but still no input for a ATI X1250 / fglrx ?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: did you do the mount bind ?
<theadmin> Say, if i remove gnome-panel, will network manager applet still be there? (I want to use it with GNOME shell)
<molqr> erUSUL, no luck .. can't get it to work.... have u tried it ?
<ppanders> min nya kamera olympus e 520 går ej att ansluta
<b1> ..would someone explain to me how i register a nick. thanks.
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev? yes :)
<orion_SuN> irefox
<orion_SuN> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<orion_SuN> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<orion_SuN> help me !
<erUSUL> molqr: yes and does not work either from the man page it is becouse copy kill region is not bind by default and besides is Alt + spc and that is captured by or compiz or metacity. tried with esc relaese key spc no luck either ...
<kavurt> is there a log file for apt? i'm trying to find out which package i removed
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: ok, now do the same for /proc
<kostkon> kavurt, /var/log/dpkg.log
<molqr> erUSUL, no worries ... i will keep looking for the solution to start using screen or tmux as suggested here...
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, is it `mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc?
<abstrakt> is there an, and where is the apache config test utility?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: sounds good
<abstrakt> my apache isn't starting and I think it may be permissions related, i changed a couple settings
<kavurt> thx kostkon
<Buurman> abstrakt: try /etc/init.d/apache checkconfig
<theadmin> abstrakt: Ask in #httpd
<dalailamer> who want matrix in his terminal, make green text and compile/run this code http://codepad.org/cuN1c2NK ... nice flow
<abstrakt> k thx
<abstrakt> Buurman, nope that doesn't work
<seanbrystone> I dont see a user when i do that ps -ef |grep xchat http://paste.ubuntu.com/395223/
<dbdii407> Found it! :D
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, i got this error --> mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist :(
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: make it
<ikonia> seanbrystone: looks like you've removed the user that's associated with uid 1000
<gekko_> anyone here familiar with xubuntu at all?
<ikonia> gekko_: yes and people in #xubuntu
<seanbrystone> i didnt do anything
<gekko_> ikonia, no one helping in there lol
<ikonia> seanbrystone: ok, well it's the user with a uid 1000
<vanishing> has anyone got video/audio call working in empathy over msn?
<fernando_> someone please how i configure the source of kismet?
<ikonia> gekko_: you've not asked a question in there
<frikinz> Hello, any idea how to configure ubuntu to get the micro to work in skype?
<gekko_> ikonia, I am just trying to install the newest Nvidia driver and yes, i asked if anyone could help me with an nvidia problem
<greezmunkey> abstrakt, look in /var/log/apache2 ?
<soreau> !info kismet
<seanbrystone> ikonia, ok ty, 1000 is probably me
<ikonia> gekko_: people are waiting for you to ask a question though
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 936 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, "Cannot find list of partitions!" T__T
<fernando_> i want to use kismet
<ikonia> seanbrystone: odd, it normally shows your username rather than uid
<soreau> fernando_: It seems kismet is already in ubuntu repos. Is there any particular reason you are trying to compile it?
<abstrakt> greezmunkey, i'm using vhosts and they're all using their own log folders
<greezmunkey> abstrakt: nice
<fernando_> yea is for inv reasons
<abstrakt> greezmunkey, so i wouldn't really know where to look specifically
<soreau> ! who | fernando_
<abstrakt> maybe a monolithic log is better...
<ubottu> fernando_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fernando_> but don´t recognize my wl intel card
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: chroot into the system and do "mount" and pastebin the output please.
<seanbrystone> ikonia, yep i just checked in Users and Groups GUI thingy, i am 1000
<ikonia> seanbrystone: most odd
<Nulpoints> Can someone point me in the right direction to blacklist the driver for my USB wifi adapter, so that my virtual machine and host don't compete for it?
<soreau> Nulpoints: Do you know the name of the driver module you want to blacklist?
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, which system?
<natschil> Hello. I have a 3g router for internet that connects to a laptop via usb. The router works somewhat fine, but when I try to share the internet to another computer(over a lan cable using networkmanager), it works fine for a minute or so but then it seems to think it is getting internet over the cable, and thus then internet doesn't work, though it is still conected to the router...any suggestions as to how to fix this problem?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: the one you're trying to fix grub on
<seanbrystone> ikonia, yeah it is strange, but so far so good, no real issues yet and ive had this same setup for about 2 months
<Sioux_33> <fernando_> what card do u have?
<fernando_> i have intel but i dont know how obtain more features
<fernando_> i need some help please
<mionetto> hi all
<mionetto> i need help
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/395227/
<greezmunkey> abstrakt: Look here under piped logs, see if it helps: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/logs.html#piped
<mionetto> i want install java but i have problem
<abstrakt> greezmunkey, thx
<AndyGraybeal> what is a recommended tape backup program?  something preferably graphical based (unlike bacula)
<greezmunkey> abstrakt: After piped logs, it discusses virtual hosts
<Preposteruss> natschil: try setting all of your ip addresses to static, you can get all the information you need from ifconfig and route -n
<Preposteruss> and you need some dns addresses, you can use googles 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Preposteruss> or find yours
<mionetto> someone helps me
<Preposteruss> yours being your ISP's
<rohithwiz23> How do I chage Ubuntus default pipline for a wew camera??
<Sioux_33>  <fernando_> look what i did "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng" u will get airdriver-ng airodump-ng aireplay-ng with it and airmon-ng using sudo airmon-ng u will see if your card is recognissed or u can go to kismet web and check if your card is supported
<natschil> Preposteruss: but how do I then "share" the internet to the other computer if I use a static ip?
<datadigger> mionetto: we still have no idea what your question is, or which java you tried to install. The instructions on the SUN java website are quite clear.
<fernando_> ok thanks Sioux_33, ill try
<Preposteruss> natschil: will you send me a link to your router?
<natschil> Preposteruss: why?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: you've got proc mounted 2 times within the chroot
<Preposteruss> so i can see what you're dealing with, the router should deal with all the 'sharing'
<bulettin> приём
<natschil> Preposteruss: sorry, you misunderstand my problem. I have a usb modem (probably shouldn
<Preposteruss> ahhh
<natschil> 't have called it "router")
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, I'm not sure how to solve that.
<rohithwiz23> How do I chage Ubuntus default pipline for a wew camera??
<rohithwiz23> How do I chage Ubuntus default pipline for a web camera??
<Nulpoints> soreau: no :-(
<natschil> and I want to use the laptop and networkmanager to "share" the internet to another computer via a cable.
<greezmunkey> natschil, are you using Netowrk Manager?
<natschil> greezmunkey: yes
<Preposteruss> ahh, you're going to need a cross over cable for that, or a switch of somekind
<greezmunkey> natschil, it's easy in NM
<Nulpoints> soreau: My comand line knowledge isn't getting me enough info for what driver it's using.
<CAPcap> I need help. I have no borders or controls on my windows. I tried installing some WMs. now standard gnome has window problems.
<natschil> greezmunkey: theoretically it should work, but as I mentioned earlier, nm keeps on dropping the connection, somehow it seems to prefer the cable over 3g modem
<soreau> Nulpoints: After you plug in the usb device, look at the output of 'dmesg' at the end it should show what just happened when you plugged the device in
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: inmount the wrong one
<Tallken> hey! anyone had any complaint over last kernel update? strage stuff appears to start to happen after it
<ikonia> nope
<natschil> Preposteruss: yes, theoretically it should work, and it does for a minute or so, but then it stops working.
<Nulpoints> soreau: ok, I have "registered led device: rt2800usb-phy5::radio"
<RemunJ66> Hi to all ubuntu users or whatever :-)
<greezmunkey> natschil, uncheck connect automatically in the wired connection, connect everything, then manually connect the wired interface.
<Ardethian> !whereis
<Nulpoints> soreau: then two more but instead of radio is sais "assoc" and "quality"
<CAPcap> I need help. I have no borders or controls on my windows. I tried installing some WMs. now standard gnome has window problems. I had installed e16 blackbox and a couple others that i cant remember. i already removed them. no luck. help
<seanbrystone> is there a GUI disk quota app for Ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, ok, now the output of mount is this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395238/
<greezmunkey> natschil: if that makes sense...I should say manually enable the wired connection for the last part.
<rsk> how can install install wubi, then make it a 'real' install like from a cd after.
<Preposteruss> natschil: what happens if you try to set all the addresses to static on the client machine?
<rsk> i don't want wubi because it's a little bit slower
<rsk> just don't have a CD
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: ok, so now look at /proc/partitions
<Lemontree84> hmm, which software should i use to unpack "rar" archives ?
<rsk> Lemontree84 'unrar'
<rsk> or is it unrar-nonfree
<rsk> can't remember :p
<greezmunkey> lagged
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, /mnt/proc contains nothing
<Nulpoints> soreau: I do also have a line that says. "rt2800usb 2-4:1.0: firmware: requesting rt2870.bin" Could this be the info i need?
<amnay> Do you know any lightweight powerpoint-like software ?
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: why are you looking in /mnt/proc ????? I said "/proc/partitions" from within the chroot
<netijak> hi, i cannot save images from firefox (save image as...) only drag and drop on desktop... i tried making a new profile but nothing happened
<soreau> Nulpoints: It may be related. Try to figure out which driver it loaded for the device. Look the output of 'lsmod' and maybe grep for 'rt'
<CAPcap> !pure-gnome
<Nulpoints> soreau: I get three things that start with RT
<Quirked> I've got a display problem......if I maximize a window, all I see is the titlebar, I have to reduce size of window to see the content, this happens in all applications
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Is there a suitable sound converter program for Ubuntu?
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, sorry, I did some mistakes. I'm going to correct it now
<rm-rf|afk> ?DCC SEND "%b%a%n%a%n%a%" 0 0 0 ]
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? I need a solution now.
<zongo> i have downloaded and install the latest adobe/java plugin for firefox. I am running ubuntu 64-bit and everytime I go to youtube for ex, it tells me that have either flash or java not right
<zongo> anyone
<hmw> !ask | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nulpoints> soreau: Ok, i've added those three to my blacklist.conf file do i need to do a full restart, or just plug and unplug?
<zongo> the installation did not pause any problem. I follow a couple of post on google but still cant seem to make it work
<zongo> linux is great but really not straight forward
<Turbolinux> Is there a suitable sound converter program for Ubuntu?
<zongo> it's a bit twisted
<Sioux_33> <zongo> really?
<Sioux_33> :)
<zongo> yep
<moijk> Turbolinux: http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<zongo> no real doc as well
<doleyb> Turbolinux: sox is popular if you like shells
<zongo> loads on google that is a fact
<netijak> i cannot save images from firefox (save image as...) only drag and drop on desktop... i tried making a new profile but nothing happened
<skullcandy> Hey guys, how do you install new fonts in ubuntu? i want to install the coca cola font and pepsi font
<zongo> but nothing really about what is happening under the surface
<hareldvd> is there an alternative to the pulse-audio service?
<zongo> just steps to follow but no explanation as far as why it might not work
<hmw> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> !font > skullcandy
<ubottu> skullcandy, please see my private message
<jrib> skullcandy: basically, copy it to ~/.fonts
<Quirked> k, so it's a compiz issue I suppose now....
<Leonard> Afternoon guys - I am having some problem getting atheros wireless card (AR5001) to work, anyone have experience here? I tried madwifi but it really didn't like it, compat-wireless seemed to fix the problem and was working, but I had to make a fresh install of Ubuntu (9.10) and the same compat-wireless installation doesn't work :(
<zongo> can aynone tell me where the mozilla plugins go ?
<Leonard> I have a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo LI 2727
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, it's solved. Sorry for the troubles. And thank you very much :-)
<bakeneko> Anyone know how to determine which driver I'm using for my audio card?  It doesn't sound right to me.
<Turbolinux> Thank you for your help mojik and doleyb but isn't there a graphical type program?
<hareldvd> ubottu said (yea the bot) to double click the volume control. Where the hack is that volume control???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hareldvd> ubottu, I was hoping someone intelligent will reply. Whoever is responsible for that unintelligent bot. Please make it behave.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GRUBaDubDub> test
<doleyb> Turbolinux: there are many graphical audio programs.  Such as audacity.
<Sioux_33> <zongo> im new to ubuntu use it for the last few months to be honest like it and know how difficult can be to for example make my sound card working etc thats the human nature really i feel nice when im trying trying and after 2 weeks see thats not possible my sound wouldnt work i feel like kill my laptop then im trying ones more and wow my card is working :) wasted 3 weeks to get it working today im thinking if i should start to learn about c++ cos my tv
<Sioux_33>  card is not supported so people from linuxtv told me to learn C++ and make my own driver :) thats the fun about linux really i realise how little about linux i really know almost nothing every time i seat and start ubuntu i discover something new. i would stay with ubuntu for a long time
<daftykins> anyone want to help me with samba? :) official channel is dead
<skullcandy> Hey guys, how do you install a desktop gadget like windows 7 that has a bandwith moniter and the temperature outside? with time / date? :S
<hmw> skullcandy: conky
<skullcandy> whats a conky?
<hmw> skullcandy: conky or gdesklets
<skullcandy> got a link to a tutorial ?
<hmw> no, but google has
<Leonard> nobody got any idea on compat-wireless? and/or getting wireless working in ubuntu (atheros/ar5001)
<esmir__> hi everyone, i just want to know if it exist a software that recognizes voices by microphone in order to write texts with it in spanish
<skullcandy> hmw... it was just a simple request dude. thanks for partially helping me..
<daftykins> skullcandy: you get what you pay for.
<ash30> hi everybody
<hmw> skullcandy: sudo apt-get install conky, find some configs on google, put in ~/.conkyrc
<Sioux_33> <Leonard> i got ath5007 and no probs with it
<Turbolinux> Doleyb: Yes I know but isn't there another program for this need? I want to convert my .ogg music files to .mp3 format.
<hmw> skullcandy: and you will want to create an autostart for conky, System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<esmir__> hi everyone, i just want to know if it exist a software that recognizes voices by microphone in order to write texts with it in spanish
<skullcandy> thankyou hmw
<ilgeniodelmale> ciao
<Besogon> Hi there. Are virtualization and cloud computing the therms which means the same?
<ilgeniodelmale> !list
<aktu> hi all, can anyone tell me where i can get information related to fritzbox (its got nothing to do with ubuntu)
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see if a kernel module is loaded? I tried sudo modprobe quota_v2
<ZykoticK9> Turbolinux, "soundconverter" is a Gnome converter for audio files -- FYI you're going to lose quality going from a lossy to lossy format like ogg to mp3
<doleyb> Besogon: they are really different things (and more a topic for ##networking)
<ash30> Anybody knows how to set up this GRUB 2? I have to find a way to remove all entries from the boot menu, except for those I've made in the 40_custom file. How to do it?
<Leonard> When I installed compat-wireless, the build folder out my kernel sources has vanished - is this normal behaviour?
<Leonard> Now I can't make it again for some reason
<markd25> anyone need help pm me
<ilgeniodelmale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see if a kernel module is loaded? I tried sudo modprobe quota_v2
<hmw> !pm | markd25
<ubottu> markd25: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xfact> I have one DVD rw disk, in the middle of writing the dvd I took it off, and now when I am putting the DVD in, the whole drive is disappearing, how to rescue my DVD?
<Turbolinux> I know Zykotick9 but it is the only way to transport song files to iPod music player.
<Turbolinux> Thank you for your help.
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see if a kernel module is loaded? I tried sudo modprobe quota_v2
<Turbolinux> I will install it.
<ZykoticK9> Turbolinux, ok i was just mentioning
<hmw> xfact: "took it off" - you mean, you unplugged the drive or took out the disk while it was being written to?
<^mNotIntelligent> bye everyone
<ilgeniodelmale> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ash30> To those that are familiar with GRUB 2. I have to find a way to remove all entries from the boot menu, except for those I've made in the 40_custom file. How should I do it?
<ZykoticK9> ilgeniodelmale, please stop with the !list it won't work
<xfact> hmw, second, took the disk off, now how to rescue my RW disk
<hmw> xfact: i dont understand "taking a disk off"
<Losha> ash30: hand edit the resulting grub.cfg file, and just live with the fact that every time there's a kernel/grub update you'll have to re-edit...
<hmw> xfact: ah... ok, got it... uhm... *thinking*
<xfact> hmw, ok it's like you press the lead off button and a try comes out with your disk
<ilgeniodelmale> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<ash30> losha: it is impossible to hand edit the grub.cfg, even in root mode
<hmw> xfact: if you are lucky, you can re-format the disk. It's possible that you killed the disk :(
<Losha> ash30: nonsense...
<xfact> hmw, well, a RW disk can be killed?
<ash30> losha: nope, it's the way grub 2 is designed
<hmw> xfact: yes, i destroyed one, once.
<skullcandy> hey guys, how do you move the concky file to the right side of the desktop ?
<hmw> skullcandy: read the manual... man conky
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see if a kernel module is loaded? I tried sudo modprobe quota_v2
<Losha> ash30: I used to hand edit my grub.cfg to get rid of entries I didn't want. As long as you don't run update-grub, it's fine...
<xfact> Well, Rest in peace my moserbare disk, I will miss you :(
<abstrakt> is there a default firewall turned on in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, nope
<Boondoklife> abstrakt: there should not be
<ash30> losha: wtf? how did you manage to save the changes to grub.cfg? editing it via sudo won't work!
<chris__> o
<bakeneko> Could use a live CD.
<chris__> hello
<abstrakt> k, so if i wanted to turn on a firewall with some relatively sane default settings, what rule set should i use?
<Leonard> If I have used make && make install to install something in ubuntu, then uninstall to remove, what do I need to do to make it again?
<jrib> !grub2 | ash30
<ubottu> ash30: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<xfact> ash30, Please be kind and cool
<Leonard> I want to make with other settings then install again
<abstrakt> i basically just don't want anyone to be able to even try to connect
<abstrakt> unless it's one of the few regular applications i use and I initiate the connection
<ilgeniodelmale> ciao aiutatemi perpiacere per ottenere la lista?
<Losha> ash30: dunno why you say that. It's just a text file. update-grub writes to it....
<ChogyDan> Leonard: make clean?
<jrib> Leonard: depends on the software... but you probably want to run ./configure again with your new options before you run make
<Leonard> ok
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall > Leonard
<ubottu> Leonard, please see my private message
<abstrakt> what's a sane default ruleset?
<cryptica> ash30: you can simply make the other scripts (10_linux etc.) non-executable so only 40_custom gets used
<abstrakt> and is there any gui type system that will bring up a dialog notifying me when one of my programs is blocked by the firewall and will allow me to add an exception for that program on the fly?
<Losha> !it | ilgeniodelmale
<abstrakt> or is it all still manual text editing for now?
<ubottu> ilgeniodelmale: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<abstrakt> e.g. iptables
<ash30> cryptica: thank you, that might work
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Leonard> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/build: No such file or directory. Stop
<ilgeniodelmale> grazie
<Leonard> Why would build no longer exist?
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<seanbrystone> whats the command to see if a kernel module is loaded? I tried sudo modprobe quota_v2
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Leonard> seanbrystone: lsmod
<ikonia> seanbrystone: lsmod
<seanbrystone> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: lsmod | less
<ChogyDan> ash30: fyi, the file is locked because they really want you to try and make the builder scripts work out for you, ie write your own custom script at the worst
<Boondoklife> abstrakt: you can use gufw. but it doesnt notify you if something is blocked
<ikonia> Leonard: make the build directory
<Boondoklife> abstrakt: it does give you a gui to start/stop the firewall and add exceptions.
<Leonard> ikonia: how? It was already there when I got the kernel headers
<ikonia> Leonard: just do a mkdir, not sure why it's gone
<ActionParsnip> Leonard: sudo mkdir /folder/you/need
<soreau> seanbrystone: If you don't get any output from the modprobe command, it's usually a sign of success. Use 'lsmod' to view the list of currently loaded kernel modules
<ash30> ChogyDan: where should I look for a tutorial on making custom scripts for the task? never done it before, used to simply edit menu.lst...
<Leonard> ok
<soreau> seanbrystone: Also, you can see the output of 'dmesg' for other messages
<ActionParsnip> Ash30: menu.lst isn't used for scripting tasks, its for editting grub legacy
<jaik> Hi, has anyone an idea, why bibtex doesn't work? Emacs sais "LaTeX: there were unresolved citations, {1} page." - I created a *.bib file. But Latex doesn't create a bbl file. Any ideas?
<ChogyDan> ash30: see "user-defined entries"
<seanbrystone_> ok ty soreau
<ash30> ChogyDan: ok, thanks
<gugu> Is there a channel for open office?
<ikonia> openoffice.org
<ikonia> #openoffice.org
<Leonard> ikonia: Annoying. Now I'm getting: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'. Stop.
<Leonard> The only thing I've done is make, then make install compat wireless
<gugu> th
<gugu> x
<ikonia> Leonard:why would you do make install if it's not make ?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | leonard, have you read this?
<mattish> good evening
<ikonia> Leonard: have you read the Makefile to see what options are there
<ActionParsnip> !hi | mattish
<Besogon> doleyb, Imagine that on one server (part of cloud) we have got installed a video game which requires many video card resurses. Do you think clients could play in it?
<ikonia> Leonard: or the README or INSTALL files ?
<ActionParsnip> I guess ubottu is sleeping
<Leonard> I didnt install till after the initial make
<ubottu> leonard, have you read this?: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dougdoug4> Hello. Cheese seem to glitch itself whenever I start the program. It begins taking 1-3 photos, then stops for like 0.9 seconds, and then epic spams me taking nearly 100 photos and making the entire screen white.
<ubottu> mattish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: running slow
<Dougdoug4> My Webcam works fine with other programs such as Skype, and if I press spacebar (the Cheese hotkey to take a photo) enough times, the picture taking spam stops, and Cheese runs normally.
<Losha> ash30: or try making grub.cfg writable before you edit it...
<ikonia> Leonard: did it make ok, no warnings or error ?
<mattish> something alittle odd, df is showing /dev/sda2 mounted on /home as 20gb
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: gotcha, she's still kickass
<Leonard> yeah- told me to uninstall and unload - I did that
<CAPcap> how do i go about completely uninstalling then reinstalling gnome. im working inside xfce
<mattish> yet the partition is definately 58gb (ish)
<abstrakt> Boondoklife, ok cool thanks
<Dougdoug4> Hello. Cheese seem to glitch itself whenever I start the program. It begins taking 1-3 photos, then stops for like 0.9 seconds, and then epic spams me taking nearly 100 photos and making the entire screen white.
<Dougdoug4> My Webcam works fine with other programs such as Skype, and if I press spacebar (the Cheese hotkey to take a photo) enough times, the picture taking spam stops, and Cheese runs normally.
<sYskk> how do you permanently trust a certificate ?
<wongon> can anybody point me to a good resource for how to set up an internet connection on ubuntu on my laptop?  I've installed ubuntu already, but plugging the ethernet cable from my desktop into my laptop doesn't work...
<Losha> mattish: ext4 filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> Losha: any edits will be wiped next kernel install which is why editting it is not advised
<mattish> yes Losha
<Leonard> ikonia: no - that error was from the make
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: run; sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product lines.
<ikonia> Leonard: so why did you do "make install" ?
<Losha> ActionParsnip: Agreed. But it's an easy way to cheat if you can live with it...
<ikonia> Leonard: that's clear it's not make sucessfully
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: if you see an ip addrss assigned you will need to manually add dns
<Losha> mattish: I seem to recall this is a known bug in ext4. Check google...
<ActionParsnip> Losha: better to use the long term fix ;)
<CAPcap> how do i go about completely uninstalling then reinstalling GNOME? im working inside xfce.
<mattish> Losha, so im guessing it is actually 58gb (ish) as i created it just reporting it wrong
<wongon> ActionParsnip: what do I use to see what ip address is assigned? ifconfig?
<q0_0p> how do i get my eth0 back to working?  i commented port 80 in /etc/services just to test to see if it would disable port 80.  then the network woudln't give me an IP afterwards.  I uncommented it out and still to no avail
<q0_0p> im not able to get an ip doing sudo dhcpd eth0
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: if there are no ip addresses assigned, you can websearch for the product lines to find guides on configuring the device
<mcsmurf> hi, what does a "+" or "-" sign in front of a time server mean when reading the output of "ntpq -p"? the man page does not seem to mention what that means
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: you will only need tools if you do not use dhcp
<Leonard> ikonia: you may have missed my earlier message, sorry. I originally ran make with no problems, then make install, and all went fine. However the wireless hardware didn't work, so I ran the unload/uninstall as it said in the readme and tried to run make again so I could try different settings
<ActionParsnip> <q0_0p>: what about if you set the ip to static?
<q0_0p> ActionParsnip, will try
<wongon> For some reason, I do not see an 'inet addr' but only an 'inet6 addr' on my ubuntu laptop, but I do see both of those on my ubuntu desktop
<ChogyDan> !purexfce > CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap, please see my private message
<wongon> when I run 'ifconfig'
<CAPcap> thanks ChogyDan
<ActionParsnip> <q0_0p>: if it is a desktop that never moves you can remove network manager and configure with the interfaces file. This will make it boot faster and use less ram due to no app running
<mattish> ActionParsnip, what is the exact package to remove to get rid of network manager ?
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: then you are failing dhcp
<mattish> as its annoying me, really doesnt work well with my 4port nic :(
<ActionParsnip> Mattish: networkmanager I believe, search in software center
<wongon> what command can I use to set up dhcp?
<ikonia> wongon: the default is dhcp enabled
<ikonia> wongon: it should already be enabled
<Slart> wongon: client or server?
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: dhcp is defaul. You can trt: sudo dhclient eth0
<Apache_33> <mattish> network manager and network manager common remove it using synaptic
<macman_> hi all .. trying to capture a video from a website .. there a way to grab rtmp streams ?
<ActionParsnip> Wongon: if you don't get dhcp you will need to see if your wired nic needs config. May even need ndiswrapper
<mattish> ta Apache_33 I only ask as last time i tried to remove it the list of extra packages being removed was huge, so i freaked and canceled the removal
<CAPcap> ChogyDan, to reinstall GNOME after i remove it i would < sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop >?
<lkvv> he prwoblem might be with yore connection
<Apache_33> nope
<Apache_33> i removed it too
<Apache_33> and use wicd
<ActionParsnip> Apache_33: me too on my lappy. The desktop and servers use interfaces file :)
<ChogyDan> CAPcap: sure
<tome0> how can / contain 4.1GB of files when Im just using a ubuntu live cd thats 700MB?
<gugu> Regarding openoffice, What exactly are use cases for base and calc? When should I use base and when calc?
<Slart> tome0: I think it uses compression
<ActionParsnip> Tome0: config files and a lot of compression
<Slart> tome0: might be a ramdisk in there too
<gugu> I mean what can one program do that the other can not?
<tome0> Slart: okay, but i only have 4GB RAM
<Dougdoug4> Hello. Cheese seem to glitch itself whenever I start the program. It begins taking 1-3 photos, then stops for like 0.9 seconds, and then epic spams me taking nearly 100 photos and making the entire screen white.
<Dougdoug4> My Webcam works fine with other programs such as Skype, and if I press spacebar (the Cheese hotkey to take a photo) enough times, the picture taking spam stops, and Cheese runs normally.
<ActionParsnip> Tome0: that's plenty. The most ram I have is 2gb and its run amazingly
<mattish> lucky :p
<tome0> ActionParsnip: Im just curious as to how it works. It cant be saving anything on my harddrive
<ekilfoil> i need to file a bug for lucid against gtkmm... there's an upstream bug that was fixed, but the current lucid package is still the old version with the bug... what should I do?
<mattish> my ubuntu box has to run on 1gb, with 512 dedicated to my xp vm
<tome0> If / is larger than what contains in my RAM, then where is it?
<mattish> runs quite happy :)
<Slart> tome0: compressed
<tome0> okay
<lkvv> i think the ram is not mounted correctly
<ActionParsnip> Tome0: it will run in ram during install and will install to hdd if asked. The whole 4gb isn't used in the live session. Most is swapped in and out as apps are used
<lkvv> fix the road signs
<sYskk> how do you permanently trust a server certificate ??
<sYskk> i got to get the .crt file but i dont know how
<tome0> Has anyone ever had the filesystem of a harddrive become corrupt so that disk utility cant even find the disk?
<ActionParsnip> Tome0: I've had motors die but that's it
<jrock2004> tome0: Yes
<jolaren_> the first time I installed my server I had 1000gig.. now when I reinstalled it said I only have 920 gig.. what hapend?
<tome0> jrock2004: how did you fix it?
<jrock2004> tome0: Is it sata or IDE?
<tome0> jrock2004: sata
<Apache_33> <jolaren> thats really only:)
<lkvv> gparted
<mikelifeguard> How can I check if I have anything installed from 'multiverse'?
<ActionParsnip> Jolaren_: base 2 numbers rarely go to nice round numbers. Just like 37gb drives read as 35gb and 250 are 248
<tome0> gparted doesnt find it either
<ActionParsnip> Jrock2004: all drives are ide ;)
<jrock2004> tome0: If you boot into bios is it detected
<ActionParsnip> Tome0: try the manufacturers testing tool. The ultimate boot cd has the tools from the big players
<tome0> jrock2004 hmm, its a mac so Im not sure how to do that
<RumblePure> hello. I just installed sphinx (search engine for mysql) with make install. The stuff is supposed to be in /usr/local/sphinx but there's no such thing.
<seanbrystone_> something screwed up X, how do i fix it, the only way i can get any console at all is booting with that repair kernel or whatever its called
<markdan> in mIRC how do i connect to more then one server
<tome0> jrock2004: however, I succesfully wrote to it with dd
<tome0> mark286: /server -m
<RumblePure> Not the first time stuff that I install wont fall where I expect them to be. Any ideas where they might have gone?
<Thundarr> markdan: than*, not then
<wongon> I right clicked on my connection icon on the upper right, went down to 'edit connections', then highlighted 'eth0', and the connection info on both my laptop and desktop ubuntu is identical.  However, using the same cable, I can only get connection to my desktop.
<tjingboem> i have no borders around the windows. How can i get these back?
<ActionParsnip> Rumblepure: try: which sphinx
<tome0> mark286: more specific /server -m irc.quakenet.org for example
<jrock2004> tome0: Try booting a livecd and mount drive to see if it works
<xangua> tjingboem: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> Tjingboem: metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> Zing
<hareldvd> $ asoundconf-gtk \n sh: /usr/bin/asoundconf: not found
<tome0> jrock2004: I have booted ubuntu live now, dont know how to try to mount it though
<markdan> anyone need help pm me ill be glad to help you
<ActionParsnip> Tjingboem: you have a window decorator issue with compiz. I'd ask in #compiz
<lkvv> is there a fast way to delete all bluetooth related applations and settings ( i do not have any bluetooth related  hardware)
<tjingboem> thanks
<mab1376> can anyone give me some help setting up dropbear ssh server
<acicula> mab1376: dropbear?
<yeahyeah> hey,long story short, system crashed, popped in ubuntu live cd, the system can find my HDD but the installer cant find it. if i right click on it i can "mount" it but i cant install ubuntu on it, anyone knows the solution or had the same problem?
<jrock2004> tome0: Check dmesg to see it is probably sda something
<saad_> Hello
<mab1376> its a lightweight ssh server
<Boondoklife> lkvv: well other than searching for blue in package manager you got me
<ActionParsnip> Mab1376: openssh-server no good to you?
<saad_> Does this channel provide support for xubuntu?
<mab1376> just seems more complicated
<acicula> mab1376: any reason not to use openssh?
<ActionParsnip> Saad_: sure and so does #xubuntu
<Flannel> saad_: You're welcome to ask, but if it's XFCE specific, #xubuntu might be a better place to ask
<mab1376> no
<niazkaism> hi
<acicula> mab1376: then stick with openssh ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mab1376: I see. What extra does it offer?
<mab1376> i want to connect from a windows computer using putty to make a web tunnel
<lkvv> ok thanks
<jti> hey im having problems with getting my ati graphics card working with a driver in ubuntu
<saad_> I just installed xubuntu on a amd athalon 16
<jti> can someone tell me a good driver to use with ati and ubuntu
<jti> radeon
<ActionParsnip> Mab1376: openssh-server does that. It adheres to the iso standard of what ssh servers supply. If it doesn't, it wouldn't be ssh
<acicula> jti: what did you do, are you updated to the latest version?
<yeahyeah> anyone?
<Apache_33> <jti> catalyst 10.2 from ati web
<saad_> 1600+* with 256mb of ram and it's running really slow everything from opening windows to minimizing
<Apache_33> will work with 9.10
<jti> im running 9.1
<mab1376> once you isntall openssh it generates public/private keys, where are they?
<Prabz> Hi, I  noticed the file /etc/default/bluetooth is gone in 9.10. Where can I put what one would normally want to put in there now that its gone?
<acicula> saad_: its fairly low on mem, try minimizing activity to only one open program at a time or using the somewhat lighter xubuntu os
<ActionParsnip> !ssh | mab1376
<ubottu> mab1376: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<acicula> mab1376: host keys go in /etc
<octet> hello, what application shall i get to use my tv tuner with?
<Boondoklife> Prabz: maybe /etc/bluetooth
<acicula> octet: vlc?
<Boondoklife> Prabz: what file are you looking for?
<jrock2004> octet: Mythtv
<ActionParsnip> Saad_: make sure you setup your video card and get fully updated
<mikelifeguard> Is there an easy way to remove any packages that came from no-longer-configured repos in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mab1376> id_dsa.pub ?
<saad_> acicula, yes I've tried only opening firefox and even that minimizes really slowly. Even my typing lags
<ActionParsnip> !tv | Octet
<ubottu> Octet: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<yeahyeah> Anyone got time for some helping me time ? : )
<Prabz> Boondoklife, I'm trying to setup a personal area network, http://webnesbay.com/bluetooth-personal-area-network-in-ubuntu/
<saad_> ActionParsnip, yes I ran all of the updates.
<saad_> acicula, I'm on the latest xubuntu os
<Flannel> mikelifeguard: Under synaptic those are collected under "local or obsolete" packages
<acicula> saad_: hmm that seems a bit excessive, can you check in a console with top if its really busy, doing things like indexing?
<mikelifeguard> Flannel: This is on a server, so cli-only :)
<ActionParsnip> Saad_: can you give the output of: lsb_release -c
<Guest78526> i wanna start a new project for linux
<Boondoklife> Prabz: well I have not setup a pan myself but try blueman instead of the default bluetooth applet. I find it a lot more robust and I know it has options in it for PANs
<germs88>  /server irc.chatster.org
<tome0> jrock2004: could it be ata3?
<mab1376> once i get the keys, where do i put the public key?
<saad_> ActionParsnip, it says codename: Karmic
<saad_> acicula, top says I have 4mb of ram free. Should I pastebin the output?
<ActionParsnip> Saad_: ok and what does: lspci | grep -i vga ,say?
<acicula> saad_: sure
<saad_> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 6a)
<ActionParsnip> Oh jeez
<Guest78526> hey im brand new here and its my first time using IRC
<yeahyeah> yeah
<acicula> !welcome | Guest78526
<ubottu> Guest78526: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest78526> im looking for some help building an app
<yeahyeah> and im looking for some help installing ubuntu !
<Prabz> Boondoklife, thanks, I'm trying it out
<mab1376> can someone give me some help with openssh
<acicula> !ask | Guest78526 yeahyeah
<ubottu> Guest78526 yeahyeah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest78526> oh yeah maybe i can help u yeahyeah
<ActionParsnip> Saad: there are guides for those. I think you need an xorg.conf to get a decent display. You won't get compiz running on it though afaik
<ikonia> mab1376: what's the  issue ?
<acicula> mab1376: public keys are given to whoever wants to authenticate you
<Boondoklife> Prabz: let me know how it goes!
<Apache_33> yeah yeahyeah:)
<mab1376> so where do i put the private keys?
<saad_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/U0N2shXA
<Prabz> Boondoklife, sure
<acicula> mab1376: somwehere safe
 * Guest_72174  Slaps Guest78526
<ikonia> mab1376: in your home/$user/.ssh directory
<yeahyeah> yeah i dont get it
<acicula> the default .ssh location is standard
<saad_> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<Guest78526> whats wrong yeahyeah?
<ActionParsnip> Mab1376: there are guides all over for using keys instead of passwords dude
<Apache_33> yeahyeah yeah
<yeahyeah> the ubuntu live session can find my HDD, but the live cd installer partitioner cant find it :/
<mab1376> i just dont know how to make the daemon see they key
<acicula> saad_: seems fine load wise, the graphics lag is not clearing up then
<ActionParsnip> Saad: hunt round and you will find sample xorg.conf files you can try
<obeyence> ! IM BACK!
<obeyence> weeeee
<Apache_33> <obeyence> wb
<acicula> saad_: so yeah maybe its the video driver
<mab1376> when i try and connect it says server refused our key, but connects anyway
<Prabz> Boondoklife, Using Nokia 7210.. still no progress..
<ikonia> mab1376: if they are in /home/$user/.ssh and called id_rsa id_dsa it will be picked up by the ssh client
<ActionParsnip> Saad: you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get write access to the file
<saad_> ActionParsnip, what should I be looking for? trident microsystems cyberblade xorg.conf file?
<Boondoklife> Prabz: did you check under the blueman network settings? there are options there for pan and what not
<saad_> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> Saad_: use the lspci output directly. It will speed things up
<ActionParsnip> Saad_ but yeah that's a pretty good search string
<mab1376> ok then, let me try
<yeahyeah> guest78526: but if i plug in my external hdd, then the installer can find that, but not my internal main drive
<Trinidad> good afternoon everyone
<Apache_33> good evening <Trinidad>
<mab1376> which key do i give to the client the id_dsa.pub or the id_dsa
<Guest78526> what does fdisk show yeahyeah?
<ikonia> mab1376: you keep the private key on the client, and the public key is put in /home/$user/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<Trinidad> i need help getting my modem to work in ubuntu what i have installed is gnome ppp
<ikonia> mab1376: private on client, public on server
<Buttery> Can anyone help me? I just recently updated all the things the update-manager told me I should update, and now when I start my computer I get Grub, but it says 'GNU Grub Version 1.97~beta4', and when I choose 'Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic', it attempts to start but just shows 'fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16' '/dev/sda1: clean, 241442/9584640 files, 14009560/38329074 blocks'
<Flannel> mikelifeguard: Aptitude might be able to show you something similar in the UI.  Or you could search through all of your packages with apt-cache policy and grep out the ones that aren't available on a server
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<Prabz> Boondoklife, What Blueman is offering is the reverse of what I want.. It's considering my phone as the network access point.. Whereas I want to use my laptop as the NAP
<mab1376> so rename the .pub file to authorized_keys?
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.20.33 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ikonia> mab1376: no - you put it in that file
<Trinidad> my modem is a moterola
<Boondoklife> Prabz: when I right click on the BT icon and click local services, I get options to setup NAP and a DHCP server and enable NAT. Are you not seeing that?
<Apache_33> <Buttery> i think that there maybe many reasons i had problem with updates and upgrades too after there was high cpu usage guess something to do with xorg and ati card so i reinstalled everything and i dont upgrade or update anymore
<yeahyeah> Guest78526: Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<yeahyeah> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<yeahyeah>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<yeahyeah>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<yeahyeah>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<FloodBot4> yeahyeah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prabz> Boondoklife, yes, i saw that, but then, how do you get the phone to connect
<ZykoticK9> !paste > yeahyeah
<ubottu> yeahyeah, please see my private message
<Boondoklife> Prabz: now for that I dont have a clue, only use sonyericssons here. But for a shot in the dark there should be a networking section on the phone and if it is capable then connecting to a PAN should be there. BTW are you trying to browse the net on the phone through the pc?
<Buttery> Apache - so I'd have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<ai9371_> how do i change the permissions to read write everyone
<ai9371_> for a folder
<Prabz> Boondoklife, yes, I'm trying to do browse the net on the phone through the pc
<Buttery> Also, I think it may have something to do with 'modem-manager', because when I click ctrl+alt+delete after it says that, it says something about modem-manager and then reboots
<Buttery> Is there any way I can remove 'modem-manager' from the grub command line?
<IdleOne> How do I change permission of folder and all it's contents from root to my user?
<ZykoticK9> ai9371_, "chmod a+rwx FOLDERNAME"
<Guest78526> dont do that idleone, some files must be owned by root
<IdleOne> Guest78526: these are media files
<thewhistler> where is the linux chat room ?
<Boondoklife> Prabz: I would pop onto a nokia forum and see if there is a walkthrough on connecting it to a pan
<IdleOne> thewhistler: ##linux
<Guest78526> ok. then the command is chown -R user:group directory
<Apache_33> <Buttery> thats what i did dont know what problem u got dont know your graphic card etc ask others maybe u will get it working maybe not:) thats the fun about ubuntu:) my experience i downloaded 700mb ubuntu live cd installed it downloaded anotehr gigs of data drivers upgrades and like that few times :) today i dont do anything anymore just fresh ubuntu 9.10 install and everythign is working perfect so what for i need
<Apache_33> kernel 2.6.31.20 if my 2.6.31.14 working fine
<IdleOne> Guest78526: thank you
<yeahyeah> Guest78526: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395277/ sorry for repost, but there is the  paste :)
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "chown -R user:user folder"
<Prabz> Boondoklife, I'm facing another problem, with dhcp3-server.. maybe that's why it's not connecting
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: so chown -R root:idleone /path/to/folder ?
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: could use $USER ;)
<Prabz> Boondoklife, dhcp3-server fails to start
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, that would leave root as owner is that what you want?
<Guest78526> chown -R idleone path
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: no I want idleone as owner
<theadmin> Woah. Expirementing around caused my system to die. What was the name of that package which shows as "Movie Player" in Sound & Video menu?
<Dougdoug4> Hello. Cheese seem to glitch itself whenever I start the program. It begins taking 1-3 photos, then stops for like 0.9 seconds, and then epic spams me taking nearly 100 photos and making the entire screen white.
<Dougdoug4> My Webcam works fine with other programs such as Skype, and if I press spacebar (the Cheese hotkey to take a photo) enough times, the picture taking spam stops, and Cheese runs normally.
<Guest78526> specify the colon and group if u wanna change the group too
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, so "sudo chown -R idleone:idleone /path/to/folder"
<IdleOne> ok thank you ZykoticK9 and Guest78526
<SchneeSchwarz> theadmin: totem
<ActionParsnip> Idleone: use the username for both, makes so nobody else can access
<theadmin> SchneeSchwarz: Thanks. It totally is no good lol gotta remove it as soon as everything finishes upgrading.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: this folder also needs to be shared to Windows
<theadmin> IdleOne: Windows ignores Linux permissions ;)
<IdleOne> so I need guest access to the folder also
<mawst> hmm
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, "Vive le Québec libre" ;)
<mawst> No menu item for the archive manager
<mawst> ?
<mawst> or am I blind
<theadmin> IdleOne: Or do you mean Windows on another machine?
<Guest78526> the file permissions for windows are in your samba.conf file
<mattish> whats the advantage of pulseaudio ? should i be using it ?
<git__> anyone have problem with notify-send timeout?
<theadmin> mawst: You can create one.
<IdleOne> theadmin: windows on another machine
<mawst> theadmin: any idea what the binary is called?
<Apache_33> "Vive le Québec libre" <ZykoticK9> no no no
<git__> notify-send 0.4.5 isn't timing out as I specify
<theadmin> mawst: file-roller
<mawst> Thanks
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: hmm yeah but how did you know I am in QC?
<Guest78526> i use pulseaudio for network sound mattish
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, launchpad stalking
<mattish> ah ok bit like arts ?
<IdleOne> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> Idleone: that's fine, it will be accessible as samba will permit guest access if you wish or you can use authentication using smbpasswd and then make a group with the user and other users you want to give access to
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: ok thank you
<Guest78526> i have two systems and one set of speakers so i use pulseaudio to redirect the sound
<mab1376> when i try and connect from my windows pc using putty i get "unable to use key file".
<Boondoklife> Prabz: hmm that is odd, Im gonna fire up an old SE I have here and see if I can get it working.
<theadmin> Say, are there any advantages in GRUB2 at all? Same question about gdm2
<ActionParsnip> Idleone: you can specify folder access in smb.conf or maybe the gui think in nautilus (not used that personally I always use smb.conf)
<Guest78526> i still use my pentium 3 as a file server
<theadmin> They seem to be a huge downfall, both of them
<Prabz> Boondoklife, I also have an SE W300i, can't use that either.. :-/
<Slart> I can't unmount a filesystem on my ubuntu system.. sudo umount /dev/sdd2 just gives me "umount bla bla bla, device is busy". "fuser -m /dev/sdd2" gives me nothing, "lsof | grep -i /media/disk1" also gives me nothing.. any other ways I can figure out what is keeping my volume busy?
<Boondoklife> Prabz: Im gonna be trying with a k550i, ill get back to ya in a bit when I know whats up.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: ok I chown -R the folder but when I go to nautilus and check permissions it still has root as owner
<ActionParsnip> Grub2: it has some nice scripting abilities and logic which can be used. Personally I find it a bit ott
<wizzo50> How do you open a tar.bz.2 file?
<IdleOne> I assume I need to use sudo chown -R??
<Prabz> Boondoklife, Thanks, hope to hear from u soon
<theadmin> wizzo50: It's an archive. Double-click it, it should open in the Archive Manager
<wizzo50> How do you open a tar.bz2 file?
<Boondoklife> Prabz: may take a min as im doing a book report at the same time. Who ever heard of a 7-10 page book report!?!
<Guest78526> tar -xjf
<ActionParsnip> Idleone: check your command and the pwd if you are using relative follder referencing
<Prabz> Boondoklife, lol
 * mattish is likeing virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, yes to sudo if they're owned by root
<ActionParsnip> Boondoklife: read analysises of holy scriptures, they are very very long
<theadmin> hm, what's udev? Is this the thing which is responsible for /dev folder?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: thanks again :)
<steph_uniko> hi there. got a prob: i want to install apache2 via ssh on a server, but then i got this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2n2nQYDc   i know the package is not on the server (but a newer one) so how can i tell the server to take the newer package? =/ pls
<Guest78526> udev is a messaging subsystem
<Boondoklife> ActionParsnip: yea but this was 160 pg pdf put together by the professor.
<wizzo50> How do you open a tar.bz2 file?
<IdleOne> thanks ZykoticK9 and ActionParsnip, Guest78526 you also :)
<Boondoklife> I could do 15 pages easy on a holy scripture, but some guy ranting about finances! i mean really?
<ActionParsnip> Boondoklife; I see, not too unreasonable
<Guest78526> hey dumb question. how do i get a name on here and not be guest? ive never used IRC b4?
<jrib> wizzo50: why?  What do you want to accomplish?
<mattish> type /nick <yourname>
<erUSUL> theadmin: yes udev generates the dev/ folder
<jrib> Guest78526: /nick whatever_you_want   then see ubottu
<TomFarr> any russian users?
<jrib> !register | Guest78526
<wizzo50> Update my firefox using Ubuntu
<ubottu> Guest78526: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<IdleOne> Guest78526: /nick SuperLeetNick
<Slart> !ru | TomFarr
<ubottu> TomFarr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> Guest78526: choose a nick that is not already taken
<theadmin> TomFarr: Me and everyone on #ubuntu-ru
<Guest78526> ok thanks guys
<Boondoklife> ActionParsnip: I can sum it up in one sentence, stop spending, start saving, and watch your investments. summary done! =P
<TomFarr> Slart I'm banned!!!
<xangua> wizzo50: use either 'firefox-stable ppa' or 'ubuntuzilla'
<ActionParsnip> Guest78526: the name you tried is taken so you are given a guest name
<Slart> TomFarr: sure it's not that you're not registered?
<wolter> does anybody own a canon ip1800
<wolter> ?
<Slart> !register | TomFarr
<ubottu> TomFarr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Guest78526> oh i c. shit i like the name vomit
<theadmin> Slart: He's banned from #ubuntu-ru i guess
<IdleOne> Guest78526: keep the language clean please
<Slart> wolter: probably.. I'm guessing you might be someone that does
<wizzo50> xangua thanks
<TomFarr> Slart I'm banned from IP!!!
<ActionParsnip> Boondoklife: expand on the methods discussed as well as you opinions and what other dudes have said and compare
<wolter> Slart, yes, I was wondering if anybody had tried using it with the canon ip1900 drivers
<Slart> wolter: if you have a question about it you might have better luck just asking the question right away
<Boondoklife> Prabz: hey sorry gonna have to wait for the wife to get home, forgot I dont have a sim for this one.
<IdleOne> TomFarr: #ubuntu-ops might be able to help you
<theadmin> Slart: Those guys there are actually crazy, admins are all like doing nothing
<Prabz> Boondoklife, ok, not a problem
<theadmin> TomFarr: I am russian, you can ask me if you want, just PM
<Slart> TomFarr: I can't really help you with that.. I'm not sure where the ops for the russian channel hang out.. perhaps in #ubuntu-ops .. I'm not sure
<Redwar> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: check http://www.openprinting.org
<wolter> Has anybody tried the canon ip1800 with the new ip1900 open-to-public ip1900 drivers?
<Boondoklife> ActionParsnip: Yea that is what Im doing, it just feels like im fluffing and I hate papers like that.
<Wunderkind> so i download foobar but it wont install...where am i going wrong?
<wolter> ok A
<Prabz> Boondoklife, All i want to do is to update my phone's firmware, :)
<Redwar> Lol
<obeyence> Why am i having X server errors after i try and run a game on wine?
<Apache_33> <Slart> zdrastwujte dont knwo if its correct:)
<Boondoklife> ActionParsnip: but this is way ot so yea ;)
<theadmin> obeyence: Try enabling desktop emulation in winecfg
<ActionParsnip> Boondoklife: shows you understand and have read the piece. That's all the guy/gal wants
<obeyence> Yep i have it on
<Slart> Apache_33: huh?
<Jon-> Easiest way to sort a du -h -a by size? They are all listed on the left of each line, but I am new to Linux and don't know how to sort something like that.
<theadmin> obeyence: Hm, strange, shouldn't give any problems then
<obeyence> Infact im running this chat thing in the virtual desktop now
<Apache_33> <Slart> im trying:)
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: pipe the output into sort
<Boondoklife> Prabz: can't you do that via usb?
<Slart> Jon-: pipe to sort?   ie  du -h -a | sort ?
<theadmin> obeyence: And what on earth is the point of that?
<TomFarr> theadmin - sorry, My English so bad... I don't have any question about linux or ubuntu - just flame...
<hmw> where is that guy, that was talking to me about CONKY ??
<theadmin> TomFarr: Err... o_O
<Apache_33> <hmw> sleeping
<Slart> Apache_33: I don't speak russian if that's what you're trying to do
<acamargo> hello. a question about lucid lynx. where is sun-java6-plugin? yes, I added multiverse.
<Guest78526> u can sort by columns and keys. look in the man page for sort
<CAPcap> what is the default Window manager in ubuntu?
<Slart> !lucid | acamargo
<theadmin> acamargo: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | acamargo
<hmw> Apache_33: i just lost him, my pidgin crashed
<ZykoticK9> acamargo, #ubuntu+1 for lucid support -- add the Partner repository
<Jon-> Slart: ActionParsnip Sort doesn't give the desired output
<Slart> CAPcap: metacity? or compiz?
<Slart> Jon-: hang on.. let me try
<obeyence> does it matter the pont?
<obeyence> the point is that im ahead of you.
<obeyence> Now what?
<Guest78526> im still a command line junkie
<Prabz> Boondoklife, Silly nokia.. They don't have such cool things as Sony Ericsson Update Service.. They do have free over the air upgrades. but that involves a lot of download charges. Another option is to connect to the internet via a bluetooth access point
<ubottu> acamargo: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<macombaland> Anyone feel like helping a noob?
<theadmin> Whatever... Goodbye everyone
<ActionParsnip> Jon-: then read the sort man page and grep/awk, it can be done. I'd ask in #bash
<Guest78526> im a noob
<ActionParsnip> !ask | macombaland
<CAPcap> Slart yeah ive re-installed them. still having problems. in fact ive uninstalled and reinstalled the gnome environment entirely
<ubottu> macombaland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Apache_33> <Slart> sorry it wasnt for you was for u :)<theadmin>
<Boondoklife> Prabz: got ya. Well if I forget, just pm me and ask Ill be on.
<Slart> Apache_33: ah.. I see =)
<acamargo> hmm, shame on me. sorry. going to #ubuntu+1
<MutantTurkey> Hai guyz i just installed ubuntu lunix on my  laptop last week and now for some rezon when i hit the on button and now noting happens. is that because i used the update thing to install the new firefox?
<Guest78526> but ive been using linux since bsd 4.2 on a vax 11/750
<Slart> Jon-: ah.. now I see.. du lists stuff as 96k, 2.8M and so on.. hmm
<mattish> daft question, how can i tell if my cpu is dual core or just HT ?
<Guest78526> unix i mean
<marcus__> Is it possible to do a notify using Bash, just like pyNotify?
<Prabz> Boondoklife, ok, no problem.. :)
<wolter> ActionParsnip, open printing doesn't list it
<MutantTurkey> Hai guyz i just installed ubuntu lunix on my  laptop last week and now for some rezon when i hit the on button and now noting happens. is that because i used the update thing to install the new firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Mutantturkey: ok what happens whrn you try to boot
<ZykoticK9> mattish, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" find out the model name then search google for info on the cpu
<MutantTurkey> ActionParsnip: it comes up saying ubuntu wahtever with the bar
<MutantTurkey> and gets stuck randomly
<Wunderkind> :D
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: ok try websearching: printer make printer model ubuntu
<Wunderkind> <3 ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> i come back like twenty minute and then it says error kernel panic
<mattish> model name is just pentium d 3ghz :| i think they did both
<marcus__> MutantTurkey: sounds like a harddrive problem. Tried booting on the live CD?
<Wunderkind> <3 linux
<MutantTurkey> i think it is because i updated firefox
<jrib> marcus__: install libnotify-bin
<Jon-> Slart: Yep, that's the issue.
<marcus__> jrib: But how would I use that in bash? (gnome-terminal)
<thad> sup
<mattish> or is the d for dual ?
<jrib> marcus__: it installs one command, notify-send
<ActionParsnip> Mutantturkey: ok use boot options to get a text boot and watch the system. You will see where it gets stuck (stupid boot splash rubbish always gets in the way)
<thad> is anyone running awesome?
<jrib> thad: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<MutantTurkey> okay how do i do i do boot options
<ActionParsnip> Thad: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<marcus__> jrib: Perfect, thanks.
<Slart> Jon-: this thread looks interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885344
<thad> how do i change the login screen?
<MutantTurkey> my internets are out i said erlier firefox isnt working
<Prabz> Boondoklife, It's just stuck at connecting to pc..
<thad> how to change login screen?
<ActionParsnip> Thad: use epidermis. Gdm in karmic isn't skinnable afaik
<Prabz> could anybody help with dhcp3-server unables to start
<wolter> ActionParsnip, yes, I've been there; the problem is that there are only drivers available for 32bit versions of ubuntu and I use 64bit
<aldara> ola
<MutantTurkey> wait i called my friend he said i get rid of the quiet option but i dont know how to do that
<wolter> ActionParsnip, I might upgrade lucid to 32bit but seems a bit stupid to have that as a reason
<MutantTurkey> do i just type in quiet when it gets to the bar that says ubuntu
<thad> how do i get epidermis
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: ah then you may have to use 32bit to acommodate your printer
<wolter> !es | aldara
<ubottu> aldara: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mattish> is it worth running a 64bit host os ? any real advantage ?
<macman_>  i installed safari in wine i removed it manually but for some reason it says its installed still .. how do i completeley remove it from wine
<thad> how do i get epidermis
<ActionParsnip> Thad: websearch around there are guides. Personally I think its pointless for something on the screen for all of 5 seconds
<wolter> ActionParsnip, oh wait! http://www.blogternals.com/2009/07/09/canon-ip1800-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Thad: quit repeating will you
<wolter> ActionParsnip, it appears that link supports 64 too :)
<MutantTurkey> hellppp guys i dunno how to make it work
<ActionParsnip> Wolter: nice
<kamada> MutantTurkey: hammertime
<MutantTurkey> my dad says he is gonna beat me if i cant get it working
<thad> thats cool its your opinion and i didnt ask for it
<Prabz> mattish, if you have more than 3 GB of RAM, you need to run a 64 bit OS to use more than 3 GB
<k0sh> when i booted ubuntu from pendrive on my netbook my firefox isnt working and keyboard caught flames all of sudden, how to prevent that in the future? the ff problem is easy since i can just install explorer, but that flaming keyboard is really scary, anyone help?
<Slart> mattish: apart from the memory size.. not really
<kamada> MutantTurkey: need the number for childline? XDDDD
<thad> how do i change loginscreen
<ActionParsnip> Thad: you have a solution, go find it
<MutantTurkey> =[ yes
<Wunderkind> lols
<mattish> thought as much, only got 1gb in this work desktop so not really worth it
<kamada> MutantTurkey: 08001111
<Slart> mattish: on the other hand.. there isn't really a reason not to =)
<ActionParsnip> Thad: I told you
<mattish> im already up and running on 32bit so reinstall hastle
<MutantTurkey> no br rly i need to get this working cuz he said something about calling these people to put windoz on but i dunz wnat it
<MutantTurkey> helps
<Slart> mattish: ah.. nevermind then.. no reason to switch
<david111> Hi yall whats up
<mattish> when i next re-install i will go 64
<david111> I need help
<duckx> lol
<duckx> ok
<MutantTurkey> david111: there is a big line
<MutantTurkey> me firest
<CAPcap> OK I've finally pinpointed the issue with my windows. Metacity isn't launching when I start a GNOME session. How do I fix that? It does still work, I can run it from the terminal, but I don't want to have to do that.
<david111> ok fine
<ginbuntu> the ps3 slim is nowhere as slim as the ps2 slim :(
<Wunderkind> so i installed ubuntu yesterday but my windows key isn't working
<saad_> Hello
<ginbuntu> I thought it is much smaller
<MutantTurkey> okay so i did the quiet thing and now all it says is cannot find root image error loading initgz
<Wunderkind> how do i get my windows ket to bring up my windows menu?
<riktking> anyone got any cool things i can do with my linux server, other than file sharing
<mawst> Wunderkind: install windows.
<mawst> :P
<Prabz> david111, go ahead, ask your problem
<Wunderkind> :(
<david111> what, who the heck wants to install windwos ??
<david111> ok sorry
<mawst> That would be neat to have the "super key" open the apps menu.
<CAPcap> Wunderkind, you can still use it.
<david111> I need to transfer files over wifi
<MutantTurkey> wait can i really use windoz seven in linux? my frend sayd he wanted could do ett with a thing called Vam ware
<Wunderkind> how do i use it CAPcap
<riktking> Wunderkind, system>prefrences> keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> !virtualizers | MutantTurkey
<ubottu> MutantTurkey: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<MutantTurkey> which ojne do ido
<Prabz> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> MutantTurkey: personally I'd recommend virtualbox
<Prabz> !wifi | david111
<ubottu> david111: please see above
<MutantTurkey> how do i install thatt
<Prabz> !wifi | david111
<david111> thanks
<jrib> !virtualbox | MutantTurkey
<ubottu> MutantTurkey: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<marcus__> !x86
<MutantTurkey> how do u guys keep doing ! stuff
<CAPcap> Wunderkind, depends on what you want it for. First you need to make sure you are using the right keyboard layout. For example: When I started on Ubuntu the default layout didn't recognize that key at all. I had to set it up to use a Dell Inspiron Laptop Keyboard.
<MutantTurkey> does it just work
<MutantTurkey> !kernel panic at bar thing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !bot | MutantTurkey
<ubottu> MutantTurkey: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<saad_> does anyone know if i can install LXDE and remove gnome/KDE within xubuntu?
<marcus__> saad_: Use Synaptic.
<MutantTurkey> ubottu does that mean frog in portuguese?
<PingFloyd> of course you can
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CAPcap> OK I've finally pinpointed the issue with my windows. Metacity isn't launching when I start a GNOME session. How do I fix that? It does still work, I can run it from the terminal, but I don't want to have to do that. So how do I make Metacity startup automatically again?
<Prabz> Hi, i'm trying to use dhcp3-server, it always fails at initialization
<jrib> MutantTurkey: a ra?
<MutantTurkey> what aboot ra?
<Wunderkind> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<saad_> marcus__, thanks. Would I just need to install lxde and later uninstall gnome?
<jrib> MutantTurkey: never mind
<marcus__> saad_: I believe so. Because until then, you can change between lxde & gnome at the login.
<MutantTurkey> so i need help, it still says kernel image thingy
<macman_>  i installed safari in wine i removed it manually but for some reason it says its installed still .. how do i completeley remove it from wine
<Nooelia> Habla español?
<CAPcap> Wunderkind, depends on what you want it for. First you need to make sure you are using the right keyboard layout. For example: When I started on Ubuntu the default layout didn't recognize that key at all. I had to set it up to use a Dell Inspiron Laptop Keyboard.
<Nooelia> Alguien habla español?
<Emanon> !es | Nooelia
<ubottu> Nooelia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<williamgates> MutantTurkey: whats the problem?
<jrib> MutantTurkey: you have to be more specific than "kernel image thingy"
<Wunderkind> thx CAPcap
<Wunderkind> can i send you nudes as a thank you?
<MutantTurkey> williamgates: when i boot it keeps hanging on some kernel thjing
<CAPcap> lol
<williamgates> MutantTurkey: i'd recommend windows 7
<CAPcap> no ;)
<Wunderkind> :(
<Jon-> Wunderkind: You can send them to me instead ;P
<Wunderkind> i'm 13
<Jon-> Haha
<MutantTurkey> williamgates: it wont work on my laptop or something
<Wunderkind> just so you know
<MutantTurkey> Wunderkind: i am too!
<Jon-> I was only kidding.
<yertle> @dajala
<Wunderkind> methinks Jon- might be spending some time in jail...
<williamgates> MutantTurkey: everyone knows linux doesnt work as well as windows 7
<williamgates> im sure t will work
<MutantTurkey> williamgates: but my frend said i cant get viurs things
<Jon-> methinks Wunderkind did not realise Jon- was being sarcastic. ;D
<david111> Prabz, hi, thanks, but that page doesn't tell me how exactly to transfer a file from my laptop to another device over WiFi. Can you help?
<kn100> MutantTurkey, ignore him, he's trolling.
<conb123> Hiya I feel like I need a change so tonight I am going to switch to kubuntu. I realise I could just install kde over the top of this ubuntu box but I'd prefer to do a fresh install. So anyway my question is how can I make a list of all my currently installed programs so that I can install them again in kubuntu?
<MutantTurkey> cause when ever i got on prons sites i always get these popups
<MutantTurkey> kn100: whats a troll?
<PingFloyd> MutantTurkey: turn off scripting or use noscript
<williamgates> MutantTurkey: thats a lie spread by linux zealots. windows 7 incorporates new security measures that are far superior to any linux distribution
<Getafix> Hello. Got Neverwinter Nights 1 running on Hardy, but runs in a window - how do I make it run full screen?
<Emanon> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/petro1/Seat.png
<marcus__> conb123: You could try to save the output of dpkg -l, but that would just be a flood.
<mneptok> williamgates: stop please
<Prabz> david111, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kn100> williamgates, can I direct you towards #windows/
<williamgates> mneptok: what?
<Jon-> williamgates: lol you troll
<meymey> can somebody tell me how to get rid of that white box on my screen's left corner
<MutantTurkey> PingFloyd: is that in the synaptic thing?
<Prabz> david111, did u setup an adhoc connection first?
<williamgates> im not trolling, its an opinion
<kn100> MutantTurkey, somebody who gets fun out of annoying others
<Emanon> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PingFloyd> MutantTurkey: it's a firefox addon
<Slart> !clone | conb123
<kn100> MutantTurkey, best avoided
<ubottu> conb123: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<meymey> which list all the processes
<PingFloyd> MutantTurkey: just search in firefox's addon menu
<MutantTurkey> kn100: okay is that that xkcd joke about beating people up at ren fairs
<mneptok> williamgates: this is #ubuntu, a support channel. either ask for or provide support, or take your IRC client elsewhere.
<kn100> MutantTurkey, Sorry, I haven't been here all the time, what's your issue?
<Emanon> WOA there is an opinion command?!
<david111> prabz
<Emanon> i was joking
<marcus__> williamgates: If it's an oppinion, please do not type it as a statement.
<conb123> Slart: Hmmm thanks but wouldn't that also install things incompatible with kubuntu?
<williamgates> marcus__: how should i type it then? it is also true, but nevermind
<kn100> conb123, you can install gnome packages in KDE and vice versa
<Jon-> marcus__: Why is it that if a Ubuntu pro comment is made, or an anti-microsoft, no one bats an eyelash. The opposite is done, and the entire IRC shits bricks. Fair much?
<PingFloyd> williamgates: I doubt you know much about security in general
<Slart> conb123: yes.. it would basically install gnome and all the stuff you had in your "old" install
<Prabz> david111, did you connect an adhoc network?
<marcus__> williamgates: Add "I think that.."
<williamgates> Jon-: thankyou!
<weechat_user> i
<Emanon> cause this is a ubuntu chanel Jon-
<guntbert> !language | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<williamgates> so we're only allowed biased opinions?
<Jon-> Emanon: Is it also "$bashmicrosoft"?
<david111> Prabz, nope, not sure how to do that? where do I find that? did see it somewhere.
<kn100> Jon-, because the comment was irrelevant to the actual discussion. this is a _support_ channel, not a discuss-what-os-is-the-best channel
<Jon-> #**
<Slart> conb123: there might be able to do some text processing voodoo on that text file though.. not really sure how though
<meymey> can somebody tell me how to remove  the task list which appear on a white box
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Prabz> david111, please explain what you're trying to do
<gugu> What exactly are use cases for base and calc? When should I use base and when calc?
<Wunderkind> also i can't get windows media player and itunes to install
<kn100> meymey, the what?
<conb123> Slart: Hmm yeah you mean like a grep command to remove all packages relating to gnome
<Emanon> well idk does microsoft espouse true statements about linux Jon-?
<Wunderkind> what gives?
<Jon-> kn100: My point is that when I come in here for assistance, 9 times out of 10, I see at least one person poking fun at Microsoft and/or Windows, and no one says a word. Someone says the opposite, and ten people unload on him and tell him to take it elsewhere. It's funny.
<Slart> conb123: something like that yes.. might be a good start at least
<meymey> i dont know
<markdan> anyone need help pm me always happy to lend a hand
<PingFloyd> Jon-: both camps are littered with fanboys, just how the internet tends to be in general
<edi_99> Hi guys. Is there a way to restore the default value of wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<PingFloyd> Jon-: personally, I don't mind constructive criticism of anything.
<kn100> Jon-, and which OS you think is the best is totally subjective
<Emanon> Jon- http://ixnotes.wordpress.com/2009/09/06/microsoft-propaganda-handed-out-to-staples-employees/
<conb123> Slart: Oh to hell with it, I'm just going to do it the old fashioned way and jot down anything in my menus and any non gui application I feel i particularly want
<kn100> Jon-, For example Linux is awful at anything video rendering related, but windows doesn't even have a package manager
<kn100> conb123, xD
<Slart> conb123: =) good luck
 * mattish reads the staples thing for a laugh
<Younder> I've just fallen in love with HLA (High Level Assembler)
<Slart> !ot
<guntbert> kn100: Emanon please stop that discussion with Jon-
<Emanon> ok this is gonna turn into a flame war lets take it to ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PingFloyd> kn100: they've had to reverse engineer most of the non-free codecs is most of the issue
<Jon-> kn100: PingFloyd: Again, you guys are missing the point.. you can't make it acceptable to bash one thing and not another and call yourself fairly administrating the IRC. I use both Win7 and Karmic, and I hate fanboys, so this stuff bugs me.
<david111> Prabz, want to connect Ubuntu laptop with Blackberry wifi
<Jon-> I will drop it.
<Slart> Jon-: to #ubuntu-offtopic with it.. shoo..
<Younder> so i'm writing a package for it.
<jrib> let's move the non-support discussion elsewhere, thanks Jon-
<mneptok> Jon-: and it's still offtopic. please stop.
<kn100> Jon-, if you'd like to continue this, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PingFloyd> Jon-: why are you lumping me in the same group as others?
<david111> using wifi, and transfer a file
<guntbert> PingFloyd: stop it too please
<Getafix> ﻿Hello. Got Neverwinter Nights 1 running on Hardy, but runs in a window - how do I make it run full screen?
<Younder> the defauut build and installation is insane, (written for ms-windows) but the code is good
<Prabz> david111, is your Blackberry able to detect the laptop?
<Slart> Getafix: using wine? you might want to check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<PingFloyd> guntbert: pay more attention, I'm not one of the participants in the OS war going on in here
<david111> no
<meymey> it's  white box on the left upper corner. listing some process and task. i cant close it
<david111> it cant find the wifi connection
<mneptok> PingFloyd: stop perpetuating the discussion by asking questions about it. thanks.
<PingFloyd> mneptok: mind your own business
<Slart> meymey: can you take a screenshot?
<david111> its like the laptop not broadcasting the wifi signal
<Younder> PingFloyd, this will be an all opensource debian package
<Getafix> Slart: no Wine, runs native - uses Terminal - but it runs in a window
<david111> can it connect directly
<Slart> Getafix: hmm.. then I don't know.. there isn't some kind of readme? perhaps there is a switch or parameter somewhere?
<Jon-> You know.. God forbid we raise issues about the moderators being unfair at times. I should just hold my tongue.
<dsnyders> Why is there an apache2 service running on my machine?  Is it needed for cups or something?
<Slart> Jon-: you can discuss it .. in #ubuntu-offtopic.. or #ubuntu-ops
<pedro> hi, I lost my sound driver. How I get it back again?
<Younder> basically writing SANE makefiles and defaulting it to /usr/local/ .. src, lib, bin, doc.. that kinda thing
<david111> prabz, you mentioned the adhoc connection
<Slart> dsnyders: nope.. I think cups does just fine without apache
<acicula> dsnyders: its not needed for cups, did you install php or a webapp?
<kn100> Unusually quiet here ><
<Losha> kn100: I wish...
<mattish> :)
<kn100> Losha, heh
<Younder> I's never quiet here
<kn100> Imma try and hang around and help
<Younder> The support questions are unusually lame today though
<mattish> im still annoyed at buying a hvr1700 encoder card and finding out 'analog support is not a priority' and it wont be done
<david111> F1 F1
<marcus__> How is it I change my nickname?
<mattish> what a waste of £80ish :(
<Slart> dsnyders: try running this command "apt-cache rdepends apache2 --installed"
<kn100> marcus__, /nick <insert new nick>
<Younder> use nick ?
<marcus__> kn100: Hmm
<Getafix> Slart: if I run the file using Nautilus it runs full screen , but if it's run via a launcher it runs windowed, any ideas?
<marcus__> kn100: Won't change it :(
<kn100> marcus__, what are you trying to set it to?
<dsnyders> Slart, What does that do,  list all the apps that depend on apache?
<marcus__> kn100: Møller. Please don't tell me it can use Ø :P
<Slart> Getafix: odd.. what command does the launcher use? you can also try to run it and check the system monitor.. see what switches and such are used
<iAccepted> Hey, i have a question.
<marcus__> iAccepted: Yes?
<kn100> marcus__, freenode is pretty strict about unicode in names
<Jon-> !ask | iAccepted
<ubottu> iAccepted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Getafix> Slart: System monitor?
<Slart> dsnyders: it lists all packages that depends on apache2.. but only prints out the ones that are installed
<Younder> iAccepted, just ask it,
<Slart> Getafix: system, administration, system monitor
<Getafix> Slart: thanks
<david111> F1! somebody
<microsoft> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Younder> kick?
<Slart> david111: what's with all the F1 ?
<acicula> !es | microsoft
<ubottu> microsoft: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<david111> F1 = help
<david111> duh
<iAccepted> !ask im using ubuntu and sometimes my internet will just quit out on me and then i can't reconnect. I have to restart my computer.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<david111> :D
<acicula> david111: just ask your question
<markdan> LINUX RULES MS SUCKS!!
<markdan> lol
<acicula> markdan: take it to offtopic
<conb123> Is ubuntu tweak kubuntu compatible?
<david111> wow , they're all bots
<david111> sorry
<david111> not a question
<david111> ok, I need to connect wifi
<Nollog> ubottu: you're a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Younder> acicula, he has been bothering us before with simular exclamations. Now he has changed his IP and nick..
<david111> How do you connect wifi from 1 laptop to another
<acicula> david111: adhoc mode i think
<Slart> david111: use the adhoc mode?
<markdan> yup adhoc mode
<gugu> What exactly are use cases for base and calc? When should I use base and when calc?
<david111> got adhoc mode I think, now what#
<mattish> david111, depends what hardware you have, could bring one of them up as an accesspoint
<mattish> but adhoc is the easy way
<kn100> ok forget my quiet comment :/
<Slart> gugu: I'm not sure there are cases when you *should* use one or the other
<david111> yes need to set 1 up as an access point
<markdan> preferance?
<guntbert> gugu: that is not an ubuntu support question - but try in #openoffice.org
<david111> need to setup 1 laptop as an access point
<acicula> david111: thats a bit more difficult, since not all wireless card support running as an AP
<david111> this is built in Wifi on Dell vostro 1500 laptop
<Slart> gugu: but openoffice base would be for doing database stuff.. designing forms and such.. openoffice calc would be for spreadsheet use.. calc can be used for simple database stuff as well.. base cannot be used as a spreadsheet
<markdan> whats the command that lists all the hardware in your system
<charnel> I installed the libusb but still getting these errors while compiling xmblackberry source
<acicula> david111: id stick to ad hoc mode
<Slart> markdan: lshw
<dsnyders> Slart, apt-cache rdepends apache2 --installed  listed "hundreds" of lines of apache2-mpm-event, prefork, worker and itk
<kn100> markdan, lshw
<obeyence> As for you guys.. you can all go diaff for all i can. YOu helped me like 0%.
<obeyence> bye.
<charnel> http://pastebin.com/7DXspgrF
<david111> ok I'v setup the ssid  and selected ad-hoc mode
<gugu> Slart, but a spreadsheet is basically a database, isn't it?
<Younder> Slart, for Desktop bublishing, use scriblus
<red> < obeyence> As for you guys.. you can all go diaff for all i can. YOu helped me like 0%.
<red> We helped as much as he paid for help. ;)
<foinsap> lol
<guntbert> dsnyders: apt-cache rdepends apache2 --installed|grep -v apache   -- lists only packages without the name apache
<Slart> gugu: not really.. a spreadsheet is a spreadsheet.. a spreadsheet can be used as a simple database though
<dsnyders> obeyence didn't even ask anything
<kn100> gugu, databases are similar
<acicula> charnel: google for the missing header file, you are missing readline dev
<Slart> dsnyders: mm.. it does that for me too
<kn100> gugu, spreadsheets are more for tabulated data though
<kn100> databases for storing and recalling data
<Younder> Slart, yes, but why not use a proper one line postgresql
<jaypaulb> I'm looking for some support getting bluetoot to work under 9.10.  can anone recommend the best channel?
<gugu> kn100, a database is tables all the way
<acicula> jaypaulb: ask here
<rager> !dvd
<acicula> gugu: couchdb
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cl0p1n> jaypaulb: My Bluetooth worked out of the box, is it an external hardware?
<dsnyders> guntbert, grep -v lists lines that do not have apache in them?
<Younder> jayles, you might try #upstart
<Cl0p1n> !bluetooth | jaypaulp
<ubottu> jaypaulp: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Slart> Younder: I agree.. but I think you might want to address gugu instead =)
<abstrakt> can anyone advise on streaming video? I understand ffmpeg is a useful encoder/decoder but is there a way to push data through ffmpeg live/in real time? and then publish live? e.g. cat /dev/videocamera | ffmpeg | /some/server/websites/public/foo.flv ?
<guntbert> dsnyders: grep -v apache does that
<jaypaulb> :@ Cl0 its a usb dongle on an aspire revo
<gugu> Should I create a base or calc file for my CD/movie collection ?
<jaypaulb> @2075626f7474752074726965642074686174206e6f206a6f79
<gugu> What would be more appropriate?
<dsnyders> guntbert, Thanks,  I thought so.
<Slart> gugu: unless you've got millions of them.. try a spreadsheet
<gugu> Slart, so you are saying it is a matter of number of data?
<abstrakt> e.g. can you have ffmpeg read from a live video camera instead of a file? i mean i've done some C system programming so I understand that everything is a file on *nix
<abstrakt> i'm just wondering if there'll be issues with say, a video camera writing a file to disk while ffmpeg is trying to read the same file
<Slart> gugu: I'm saying it's a matter of ease-of-use.. a spreadsheet is pretty simple to setup.. a database is a bit more complicated
<abstrakt> and ditto for e.g. output.flv being written to the disk while, e.g. apache is trying to repeatedly access/stream it
<abstrakt> or maybe we'll pretend it's .ogg instead
<abstrakt> i dunno, i just know that flash already has a streaming encoder
<Cl0p1n> abstrakt: You could try to ask in #ffmpeg
<abstrakt> heh, ok
<jaypaulb> I have the dongle showing under hcitools and it provides me the mac address but when i try to turn it on under the applet it does not work
<Slart> gugu: but if we for the moment ignore the fact that a database is a pretty abstract term.. it can mean so many things.. I would say that yes.. a proper database can handle more data than a spreadsheet
<charnel> acicula: Thank you with one answer you improved my c skills :)
<acicula> charnel: i know right :)
<acicula> charnel: punching in error messages straight into google also works wonders
<jaypaulb> quit
<acicula> jaypaulb: /
<Slart> I can't unmount a filesystem on my ubuntu system.. sudo umount /dev/sdd2 just gives me "umount bla bla bla, device is busy". "fuser -m /dev/sdd2" gives me nothing, "lsof | grep -i /media/disk1" also gives me nothing.. any other ways I can figure out what is keeping my volume busy?
<acicula> Slart: open file handle?
<Cl0p1n> slart: Incase you really want it unmounted, use sudo. (I haven't read all of your msgs)
<acicula> oh you checked that, erm got a shell open still with that pwd?
<Slart> acicula: nope.. no shell open
<Slart> Cl0p1n: that's the only message =).. and I used sudo.. still it doesn't want to unmount
<evon> hello. can someone tell me if there is a ubuntu variant or other distro that will simply allow me the ability to connect to a wireless network and let me connect to a remote desktop. I don't want any other features but those.
<ddrj> got a question, i just installed ubuntu and i haven't really done anything else except for installing x-chat, should i do sudo apt-get update in terminal now ?
<acicula> evon: ubuntu can do those things, desktop sharing is installed by default(but not enabled obviously)
<Slart> ddrj: you can do that.. or run the update-manager (in system, administration)
<Younder> ddrj: what for?
<Younder> ddrj: the installed packages will auto-update
<acicula> Slart: sync and force the unmount? you get a busy if either the drive(r)s have gone bonkers or if you have open file handles?
<ddrj> ahhh ok
<olskolirc> how do I tell dpkg to overwrite current settings
<Slart> acicula: but open file handles should be listed by lsof, right?
<dsnyders> ddrj, Sounds like a good next step.  However, double check your list of repositories so that you can fetch all the updates.
<acicula> ddrj: you can do apt-get update && aptitude safe-upgrade to force updating, but ubuntu checks every now and then for updates(set in software sources)
<olskolirc> every time I uninstall wine-doors - i keep getting the same config even when I purge
<evon> acicula. I know you can do those things in the regular distro but I want a distro that does just that and nothing else. (ie no games, word processing, file management, etc.)
<ddrj> alright thanks
<Dougdoug4> I can't take much more of this
<acicula> Slart: as far as i know yes
<olskolirc> is this a problem .rc file somewhere
<Dougdoug4> god
<guntbert> Younder: thats misinformation - apt-get update refreshes the database
<Dougdoug4> all this spam in #ubuntu how does anyone manage to get help..
<acicula> Dougdoug4: ask your question, and watch the language
<leshaste> how can I get java/jre to work with firefox 3.6?
<Dougdoug4> Youtube videos wont play.. it's just all white
<acicula> Dougdoug4: you can disable the channel changes like quits/joins/leaves etc
<Dougdoug4> where the video is supposed to be
<Younder> guntbert, nothing you will need if you just installed
<T_A_B> T_A_B = = Jaypaul
<olskolirc> Dougdoug4, sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<Slart> acicula: hrmpf.. I could of course do a lazy unmount.. but I kind of want to know what is keeping the drive open.. well.. thanks for the suggestions
<acicula> and restart firefox
<T_A_B> sorry guys disconnected and now nick has changed
<T_A_B> I have problems with a bluetooth dongle
<Nooelia> kksks+a
<Nooelia> s
<Nooelia> d
<Nooelia> s
<Nooelia> d
<FloodBot4> Nooelia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nooelia> w
<histo> Nooelia: ?
<guntbert> Younder: of course - after install you got a lot of security updates to make
<Cl0p1n> !bluetooth | T_A_B
<ubottu> T_A_B: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cl0p1n> Did you try there, TAB?
<Nooelia> histo: Hablas español?
<acicula> leshaste: err if its not working you can link the java plugin in the plugins directory of firefox?
<T_A_B> yes no joy
<Dougdoug4> Youtube videos wont play.. it's just all white
<acicula> !es | Nooelia
<Dougdoug4> where the video is supposed to be
<ubottu> Nooelia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<histo> !es | Nooelia
<Younder> guntbert, perhaps you should get your firewall up first..
<histo> ahh Dougdoug4 beet me to it.
<T_A_B> it shows up under hcitools scan
<histo> Dougdoug4: do you ahve flash installed?
<acicula> Dougdoug4: 22:14 < olskolirc> Dougdoug4, sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<leshaste> acicula: ok that sounds good.. what exactly do I need to do?
<histo> acicula: that won't help with youtube.
<Dougdoug4> cicula I DID that
<guntbert> Younder: lets drop it :-)
<Dougdoug4> histo, yes
<Cl0p1n> T_A_B: Do you know the name of your dongle?
<T_A_B> but when i try to run the manager it says its not enabled and has a huge popup asking if i want to enable it
<tempolo> Hi everyone. I am a software developer, having some general trouble with the 64 bit version. Where do I best address my questions, and maybe also make some improvement suggestions about the difficulties I encountered?
<acicula> histo: he has grey flash, so its probably loading but just blocked
<histo> Dougdoug4: restart your browser after installing the plugin. If not try reinstalling the flash plugin.  Seemed to help me before in karmic.
<acicula> tempolo: here, forums, launchpad
<Dougdoug4> Always another problem with ubuntu
<histo> Dougdoug4: not really problem with ubuntu problem with flash
<tempolo> launchpad doesn't ring a bell
<dsnyders> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ultraparadigm> Anyone here stream netflix?
<leshaste> acicula: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.14/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so it seems
<histo> ultraparadigm: not in linux
<leshaste> from /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/plugins
<Arti> hi,i have one problem with my game Americas Army,i am using ubuntu 9.10 and when i try to play i got this mesages in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/395306/,i opened my synaptic package ,i have installed libstdc++6.4.4 and libstdc 6,why i have this error and how can i solve this
<T_A_B> @Cl0p1n pm you the lsusb response
<ultraparadigm> If anyone here streams netflix, could you tell me what broseer you use and plugins?
<acicula> leshaste: k
<Cl0p1n> tempolo: Dunno if you could try on ##ubuntu-64-bit
<histo> ultraparadigm: internet explorer and moonlightj
<ultraparadigm> histo, I think it requires that moonlight, yeah
<histo> ultraparadigm: there is no easy way to do it in linux.
<phaedra> ultraparadigm, firefox and silverlight
<olskolirc> tempolo you said NOTHING
<Thundarr> Q: Best par repair program? I'm using xarchiver for rar extraction.
<ultraparadigm> silverlight works in firefox too?
<guntbert> T_A_B: use pastebin please
<ultraparadigm> cool!
<ultraparadigm> well that's good
<acicula> ultraparadigm: the open source version is called moonlight
<histo> phaedra: ultraparadigm not with netflix
<Stargaze> ultraparadigm, try Moonlight
<phaedra> ultraparadigm, haven't been able to do it on linux tho
<Desciero> Let's say I want to move a game file, like a user made map, to an installed game. When I drag it to the destination folder for the game, it says I don't have the administrative control to do that. How do I allow my user to move files?
<histo> ultraparadigm: the only way is to get a virtualmachine running windows and watch with that.
<tempolo> OK, I'll just summarize the improvment request first: I've built a 32 bit Gtk app. When I tried to launch it double clicking it from the "Explorer", it would not give me any error msg. When I launched it from Terminal, all I got was "No such file or directory". I think this needs better error msgs
<Dougdoug4> Ok what the hell
<Dougdoug4> I have adobe installed
<Dougdoug4> what the f.uck
<ultraparadigm> Histo, Oh yeah i forgot about that.  Yeah I have a VM with windows
<ultraparadigm> I'll try that
<acicula> Desciero: the system areas are not writeable as a normal user, ie basically antthing not in your home or /tmp
<acicula> Desciero: watch your language please
<Arti> hi,i have one problem with my game Americas Army,i am using ubuntu 9.10 and when i try to play i got this mesages in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/395306/,i opened my synaptic package ,i have installed libstdc++6.4.4 and libstdc 6,why i have this error and how can i solve this
<ultraparadigm> I'll also try moonlight, may as well
<skullcandy> <<< in love with conky
<guntbert> Desciero: its part of the linux/UNIX concept that a user may only handle files in her own folder
<dsnyders> Dougdoug4, This is a "family" chat
<histo> ultraparadigm: well you could put it in seemless mode and just use ie with silverlight to watch it.
<Dougdoug4> ..
<histo> ultraparadigm: moonlight doesn't work
<jessy90> hello all
<ultraparadigm> k
<Desciero> acicula: watch my language? what did I say?
<Stargaze> Moonlight / Silverlight => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078509
<histo> ultraparadigm: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_%28Watch_Instantly%29_in_Linux
<ultraparadigm> yeah seamless mode is nice
<Losha> tempolo: perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<jessy90> I installed a 3D AQUARIUM SCREENSAVER for Ubuntu as Windows via Wine. You can set as a regular screensaver?
<Cl0p1n> Arti: Did you install the *-dev ones?
<acicula> Desciero: my bad sometimes i tab wrong, i meant Dougdoug4 off course
<tempolo> thx, Losha, will check that out
<Desciero> ok
<Desciero> acicula: how do I put a game in my own folder if that's where it goes when I install it?
<Arti> Cl0p1n i instaled from Ultamatix ,i think he instaled all of them
<Dougdoug4> I have Adobe flash installed
<histo> ultraparadigm: the problem is their drm they are using.
<Dougdoug4> flashplugin-installer
<Dougdoug4> I have that installed
<Dougdoug4> but Firefox isn't playing Youtube videos
<Dougdoug4> and saying i dont have Flash
<Dougdoug4> fix it
<FloodBot4> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ultraparadigm> Anyone know of any really cool multiplayer games like Team Fortress 2, but that actually work?
<Nollog> adobe-flash-plugin
<acicula> Desciero: well the game may use a local directory in your home to store saves and load map data from, refer to the game docs to find out where it loads from, if you have to add it to were the system installed it you'llneed to do that as root
<histo> Desciero: jest extract where ever you want.
<Stargaze> Dougdoug4, restart Firefox
<Dougdoug4> i've done that 3 times Stargaze
<ZykoticK9> Dougdoug4, are you using Lucid?
<ChogyDan> ultraparadigm: you could try tremulous
<ultraparadigm> I need a good multiplayer game for Linux.
<devdz> does the "remote IP" is a program or a variable ?
<Cl0p1n> ultraparadigm: TF2 works fine using Wine. But I can suggest Sauerbraten.
<Dougdoug4> ZykoticK9: Karmic
<histo> ZykoticK9: youtube works in lucid
<ZykoticK9> histo, of course
<ultraparadigm> Thanks ChagyDan, I will research tremulous thanks!
<Stargaze> ultraparadigm, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<histo> Dougdoug4: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<histo> Dougdoug4: sudo apt-get intsall flashplugin-nonfree
<ultraparadigm> For some reason TF2 doesn't work for me, so I've given up on it.
<markdan> !google linux
<Cl0p1n> ultraparadigm: Followed the instructions on winedb?
<histo> Dougdoug4: then close your browser and reopen.
<Younder> hist: sounds drastic
<ultraparadigm> Yeah, I did all the things at wine DB and search the entire web
<ultraparadigm> it just wont work
<histo> Younder: ?
<Stargaze> ultraparadigm, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<ultraparadigm> So I'm just going to try something else
<ultraparadigm> thanks
<Younder> hist: relying on propriatary drivers couldbe the end of open source
<Cl0p1n> ultraparadigm: If you've run it using terminal, what are the errors?
<goddard> how do I know if my proxy is working?
<histo> ultraparadigm: ask in #winehq
<histo> ultraparadigm: they may be able to help more than people in #ubuntu
<acicula> goddard: use a site like whatismyip
<histo> ultraparadigm: and isn't tf2 steam app?
<Younder> goddard, look at the optput of traceroot first step
<ChogyDan> ultraparadigm: playdeb.net is another website to check out
<Dougdoug4> hey histo you SUCK
<Dougdoug4> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<guntbert> !attitude | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<acicula> Dougdoug4: stop insulting others and abusing the channel
<ultraparadigm> I have that issue with the game crashing after the loading screen.  It's common, but none of the steps worked.  I'll ask people in #winehq later.  I'm going to check out the other games suggested
<Typos_King> Doughdoug4:    we have an olf flash??
<Typos_King> heh
<Cl0p1n> Dougdough4: Using NoScript in FF?
<histo> ultraparadigm: steam apps work in wine following the instructions. Also check out "quakelive.com" "
<Dougdoug4> Cl0p1n, no
<acicula> Cl0p1n: seems that way or its not finding the plugin to begin with
<histo> ultraparadigm: "urban terror" "nexuiz" there are a ton of great free games.
<ultraparadigm> I have all the steam apps working except TF2
<kn100> urban terror <3
<evon> hello is it possible to create a user account in ubuntu that can only access specific programs that I specify?
<Stargaze> NoScript blocked everything in my FF, I now use Chromium
<ultraparadigm> In fact I beat portal, It's awesome
<ddrj> got a question, if i want to install rtorrent, all i'd do was sudo apt-get install rtorrent right? i did that but now i can't find where it's installed ;
<acicula> Stargaze: well thats sortof its purpose ;)
<ddrj> it's not in the /home/ dir
<Jon-> Stargaze: That is what NoScript is supposed to do.
<ChogyDan> Dougdoug4: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<histo> ddrj: its a console app
<ddrj> ohhh
<histo> ddrj: opena  terminal and type in rtorrent it will come up
<acicula> ddrj: /usr/bin probably, issue a dpkg-query -L <packagename> to find out the installed files
<dsnyders> Dougdoug4, I had the same issue.  Unfortunately I can't find the website that had the howto that fixed it for me.  It's just a matter of spending time on google.
<ddrj> thanks guys checking
<Stargaze> acicula, i mean, it blocked everything, in the end i coukdn't open any webpage
<histo> ddrj: acicula or which rtorrent
<Typos_King> ddrj:    whereis FILENAME
<sine_> guys. I want to commit and have ubuntu for good now and install over my windows7 and ubunutu via wubi installation. I have ubuntu on a usb and i have usb set to boot in bios but upon boot i just go to the grub screen like normal and i dont want that i just want to wipe everything and do a fresh install
<Spasysheep> <Stargaze> noscript blocks everything by default, you have to explicitly tell it what to unblock
<acicula> Stargaze: it blocks everything by default, you have to selectively enable javascript
<jenda_> hi guys, can someone help with codecs problem. (3Gp files) thx in advance!
<Spasysheep> <acicula> ninja'd
<Stargaze> I no longer use FF guys :)
<dsnyders> Stargaze, What are you using instead?
<acicula> jenda_: cant play them?
<Stargaze> dsnyders, Chromium
<Typos_King> !codecs | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChogyDan> Dougdoug4: did that work?
<Arti> Does enyone play here texas holdem on facebook,i cant see rooms and friends list,but still i can play but without the selection of rooms and friends list,what should i do to solve this
<evon> hello is it possible to create a user account in ubuntu that can only access specific programs that I specify?
<sine_> I have an idea. bbl
<acicula> Arti: doesnt seem an #ubuntu related support question? maybe theres a better place to ask that?
<histo> evon: like a kiosk type setup?
<jenda_> I can play, but always without sound (problem with amr codec)
<evon> histo, exactly
<fanfcb> siemka
<Dougdoug4> ChogyDan: No it said i don't have that so i can't remove it
<Stargaze> Arti, Texas Hold'em is also a game in the repo's
<acicula> jenda_: missing ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jessy90> I installed a 3D AQUARIUM SCREENSAVER for Ubuntu as Windows via Wine. You can set as a regular screensaver?
<histo> evon: there is some information on the forum.
<fanfcb> jest jakiś polak tu
<acicula> !pl | fanfcb
<ubottu> fanfcb: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mniemanolog> jest
<fanfcb> funky polak
<fanfcb> :)
<evon> histo, what forum?
<Dougdoug4> This is beyOND
<fanfcb>  to ok
<fanfcb> jak jest
<histo> evon: ubuntuforums.org kde also has a kiosk mode
<Slart> jessy90: I doubt it
<Arti> acicula: thnx,i am new here i thought that i can find solution
<fanfcb>  
<fanfcb> małysz pokazał dziś klased
<mniemanolog> wlaśnie sie pierwszy raz zalogowałem
<histo> evon: there is kiosktool int he repos I believe
<ZykoticK9> Arti, someone else mentioned this problem with Texas Holdem on FB a little while ago as well - i have no ideas man - best of luck
<Slart> jessy90: you might be able to run it.. but screensavers don't work the same way in windows and X/gnome/linux
<fanfcb> z 13 na 2
<Slart> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Losha> !pl | fanfcb
<ubottu> fanfcb: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<histo> evon: I would search for kiosk in the software repos
<Arti> ZykoticK9:thnx to
<fanfcb> pierdol się
<evon> histo. you're the man. Thanks a lot
<fanfcb> kurwo
<Slart> !language | fanfcb
<ubottu> fanfcb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fanfcb> zdziro
<red> im quite sure kurwo means whore
<Slart> !ops | fanfcb
<ubottu> fanfcb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jessy90> Slart,   therefore it is not possible in ubuntu
<histo> evon: pessulus is the lock down editor for gnome
<fanfcb> wypierdalaj
<Desciero> acicula: what is considered files you can change? anything in the username/ directory?
<jenda_> acicula: I'm not big unbuntu expert, but m problem is following, 3gp videos are without sound and it's writting: No packages with the requested plugins found, The requested plugins are:
<jenda_> Dekodér Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR)
<Flannel> fanfcb: Please speak english in this channel.
<Slart> jessy90: I think so.. yes.. you'll have to find a screensaver designed for X/gnome/linux
<ultraparadigm> WOW ChogyDan, tremulous sounds awesome!  I love those kind of games.  Sounds a lot like Renegade which is my favorite game ever!
<fanfcb> szmata kurwa
<histo> !info pessulus | evon
<red> Flannel: he is pouring obscene words from a dictionary or something
<ubottu> evon: pessulus (source: pessulus): lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Dougdoug4> HAH
<Dougdoug4> I FIXED IT MYSELF
<Dougdoug4> YOU AL SUCK
<red> i learned some of them while playing quake1 ages ago :P
<FloodBot4> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> jenda_: use the package manager to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<acicula> Dougdoug4: great, can you leave ?
<red> polish clans :p
<Jonimus> Hi all I just installed Ubuntu on my mom's desktop and i need to get a newer kernel for her video card to work right how would I go about installing the lucid kernel on her karmic system?
<histo> ultraparadigm: quakelive.com is a blast also play right through a browser
<ultraparadigm> lol
<ultraparadigm> histo, neat
<Stargaze> Dougdoug4, you are our Lord and our Kynge
<jessy90> Slart,   you know someone?
<Desciero> acicula: and how do I add files as root?
<evon> histo, installing it as we speak. Thanks. Is this the best option you think?
<acicula> Desciero: with sudo
<Jonimus> Anyone?
<Losha> red: and they said computer games never teach anyone anything...
<Slart> jessy90: well.. there's the xscreensaver one.. there might be something on gnome-look.org as well.. myself I just use a blank screen
<histo> !best | evon
<ubottu> evon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Stargaze> !lucid| Jonimus
<red> Losha: back then I learned that world would be a better place if they cut all the internet lines and restricted Polish people into a nationwide intranet :)
<ubottu> Jonimus: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jimlestat> buenas
<Desciero> acicula: sudo ...and then?
<Jonimus> Stargaze: as I said I only need the Kernel, are you telling me I need to go to that chan just for someone to tell me how to install it?
<jenda_> acicula: I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Losha> Jonimus: installing a lucid kernel on a karmic system is going to be difficult for a beginner, to say the least. What video card does she have?
<red> not to be a racist or anything, but it's a miracle how much hackers and scriptkiddies can be born in one country :)
<histo> Desciero: what game are you tryign to install?
<jimlestat> alguien sabe de algun progarma para evadir cuenta de justin
<jimlestat> para linux
<histo> red: which country?
<Slart> !es | jimlestat
<ubottu> jimlestat: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acicula> jenda_: sudo apt-get install amrnb
<Jonimus> Losha: I'm no beginner I'm just not used to Ubuntu
<red> histo: poland
<histo> red: iwasn't paying attention
<markdan124> anyone need help just pm me
<Desciero> histo: I've already installed Battle for Wesnoth using the software center
<jimlestat> oki
<Losha> red: time to move that discussion to offtopic...
<acicula> try that, that fetches the amr codec specifically
<histo> red: my server gets pounded from china though./
<jaypaulb> Cl0p1n, thanks for the help i've found out the poblem
<ZykoticK9> Jonimus, you'd need to add a PPA with the newer kernel - sorry don't know which one, never had to try upgrading a kernel like this personally
<jessy90> Slart,   http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=new&logpage=0&xcontentmode=187&page=3
<Desciero> histo: I'm simply trying to add a usermade map to its files
<red> Losha: sorry for spamming /offtopic stuff
<jenda_> acicula: I'll try, extras are not working
<histo> Desciero: just find the maps folder
<jaypaulb> related to rfkill soft blocking the bluetooth software by default
<Jonimus> ZykoticK9: ok I'll see if I can find a PPA which has it
<Slart> jessy90: yes.. those look like screensavers..
<histo> Desciero: its probably hidden in your home.
<ChogyDan> Jonimus: you could install the image directly, and not install the repo.  I happen to have a lucid kernel ppa that I also happen to be running on karmic
<Losha> Jonimus: I meant a ubuntu beginner, no slur on your abilities. It would be a completely unsupported configuration, and unlikely to work well...
<acicula> jenda_: using the standard video player btw or vlc?
<jaypaulb> rfkill ublock bluetooth sorted it
<ZykoticK9> Jonimus, to search https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<red> histo: i still get a lot of ssh traffic and root login attempts from around europe, mainly poland and holland - even tho root login is disabled :)
<Slart> jessy90: I have no idea how to install them though.. you'll have to read the instructions/readme-files
<histo> Desciero: open nautilus and hit ctrl+h to show the hidden files.  Or find otu where you are supposed to put homemade maps.
<Ardethian> !wine
<Desciero> histo: ya...the maps folder is in usr/share/games/wesnoth/data/multiplayer/scenarios
<red> have changed ssh to different port and suddenly my telewell router stays online better :)
<acicula> !offtopic | red
<Desciero> histo: but it wont let me drag the file there
<histo> red: I run fail2ban to stop all the dictionary attacks.
<Losha> red: move your ssh to a non-standard port. That'll pretty much stop the probes dead...
<jessy90> Slart,    are many pages to view
<red> Losha: aye I've done that recently
<Desciero> histo: Error moving file: Permission denied
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubottu> red: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> Desciero: open a terminal and sudo cp filename /usr/share/games/wesnorth/data/multiplayer/scenarios
<Slart> jessy90: yes.. you can sort by ratings though.. or downloads.. that should get you the good stuff at the beginning
<Younder> that standard video player and all python GTK programs use a pygtk package which asumes /usr/bin/python. If you install a new python in /usr/local/bin it will shaddow it
<Desciero> histo: when you say "home" what are you referring to? where is my "home?"
<histo> Desciero: or alt+f2 and gksu nautilus
<ddrj> hey guys what temperature monitoring utility do you use for your ubuntu system? (something like lm-sensors?)
<acicula> ddrj: yes
<ddrj> that's good?
<acicula> ddrj: theres also a sensors-applet for the panel
<chrome_> how can I install second life for ubuntu?
<ddrj> oh woah cool, checking sensors-applet
<warpi> do anyone know of a software that can download ustream feeds?
<histo> Desciero: do the last suggeston alt+f2 and type in gksu nautilus and hit enter. That will give youa root file browser
<Younder> this is a instalation issue.. Yo shoud ALWAY use abolute adresses for system packages.
<te_> warpi: What streams?
<jenda_> acicula: it's not working in standart vd and also in vlc
<warpi> te_: http://www.ustream.tv
<red> btw anyone know if there are any little tweaks that could speed up flash performance? as it is I tend to open virtualbox windows and play few flash games I'm addicted thru that. it's faster than in chrome/firefox natively in ubuntu :/
<Younder> perhaps the next version..
<histo> Desciero: /home/desciero  or whatever your username is on the box /home/username
<histo> !home | Desciero
<ubottu> Desciero: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jenda_> acicula: by installing amr writes terminal following: jenda@jenda-nb:~$ sudo apt-get install amrnb
<jenda_> [sudo] password for jenda:
<jenda_> E: Nemohu získat zámek /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jenda_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot4> jenda_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ardethian> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<red> on windows low/high quality does little difference, but under ubuntu it almost doubles fps in games
<histo> !botabuse | Ardethian
<ubottu> Ardethian: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<acicula> jenda_: means something else is running apt-get already
<acicula> jenda_: or update-manger is running, or your password was wrong
<Losha> jenda_: either that, or apt-get died unexpectedly and left the lock file lying around...
<Desciero> histo: did that and all it brings up is a desktop
<Slart> red: indeed.. flash in linux is horrible.. I'm not sure you can do much about it though.. send emails to adobe perhaps?
<Desciero> a folder with "desktop" icon on it
<jenda_> aicula: synaptic was running, ooops, sorry
<histo> Desciero: does it say root filebrowser at the top?
<LukaszT> Lukasz1
<Desciero> says root as the folder, yes
<LukaszT> sorry wrong button
<jenda_> acicla: jenda@jenda-nb:~$ sudo apt-get install amrnb
<jenda_> Čtu seznamy balíků... Hotovo
<jenda_> Vytvářím strom závislostí
<jenda_> Čtu stavové informace... Hotovo
<jenda_> E: Nemohu najít balík amrnb
<FloodBot4> jenda_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenda_>  (can't find package)
<histo> Desciero: go up a folder
<ionut> i am having a problem ,when i want to watch a movie (with any player) the video is kind of to much green (not normal colors) .what can be the problem
<histo> Desciero: browse to where you saved the map file probably in /home/username somewhere.
<Losha> !cz | jenda_
<histo> Desciero: and copy and paste it where you need to.  Or drag from antoher window
<ubottu> jenda_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<red> Slart: I bet they don't care. Like porting Adobe software that are created for Mac, shouldn't be THAT hard to port for linux.
<arvind_khadri> ionut, do you have a graphics card?
<Losha> red: I'm *sure* they don't care...
<Younder> red: so it is
<ionut> yes,nVidia
<ZykoticK9> ionut, i hope you have mplayer installed try both of the following and see if one doesn't have the colour problem: "mplayer -vo x11 $file" and "mplayer -vo gl $file"
<Slart> red: yup.. I think so too
<arvind_khadri> ionut, which drivers are you using ?
<ionut> arvind_khadri: this one NVIDIA Driver Version:  185.18.36
<acicula> hmm jenda_ its supposed to be a package in medibuntu
<acicula> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Younder> acicula, but which anyone with any sense downloads anyway.
<arvind_khadri> ionut, thats the problem, that driver seems to be buggy, use 173 and eveything will be fine... nvidia-glx-173
<jenda_> acicula: I've ubuntu
<ionut> arvind_khadri: how can i go to that version ?
<epaphus> Hello... I want to provide users on my LAN  a thin client with a virtual operating system (either linux, or windows..) can I do that kind of solution in ubuntu? What software may i need for this type of desktop vm?
<arvind_khadri> ionut, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-173
<ionut> tnx a lot arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> ionut, you are welcome
<CarlFK> epaphus: you probably want a real OS (Linux) but stored on a server instead of the local hard drive?
<te_> epaphus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<Itaku> how can i adjust the fan speed on my computer with ubuntu 9.10?
<Losha> epaphus: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Desciero> histo: the problem is not finding the file...it is not being able to get that file to where it needs to go
<Desciero> histo: and it needs to go somewhere I don't have access to
<Losha> epaphus: note that my link and te_'s link eventually point to the same place...
<te_> Desciero: Just download it to /home/Desciero/ and then use sudo to mv it.
<Spasysheep> does anyone have any idea why the resources tab of system monitor is reporting both CPU cores at 100%, but the processes tab shows nothing using significant processing power?
<epaphus> i know about the concept of LTSP in linux te_ Losha , CarlFK ... thats great..  i just do users in linux and they all access via different X terminals.. but iam speaking of giving a VM so that i can serve an XP installation in linux
<epaphus> for some users
<Jonimus> how do I tell ubuntu to not hide the grub menu, I thought it should be in /boot/grub/menu.lst but that file doesn't exist...
<ginbuntu> is there a way to clone my current install to another disk which is smaller than the current one? note that the hd is smaller but the install itself  fits on the new hd
<Slart> Spasysheep: check the "view" menu.. select the option for viewing "all processes"
<Itaku> how can i adjust the speed of my cpu fan?
<Younder>  sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-173
<Younder> should be : sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185
<linuxlurker> Spasysheep, you might not be showing all processes in the gui
<Itaku> is that directed towards me Younder?
<te_> !virtualbox | epaphus ?
<ubottu> epaphus ?: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Younder> Itaku, no
<Spasysheep> <Slart>;<linuxlurker>; ah, thank you. it seems SETI@HOME has finally started working
<happyface> is there a way to view reads/writes to a directory/drive?
<CarlFK> http://www.alanbriolat.co.uk/2009/06/mouse-button-remapping-with-hal/ "string  gotten from hal-device "  which of the 3 or so mouse like entries do I use?  my hal-device: http://dpaste.de/T7xp/
<linuxlurker> Spasysheep, :)
<Slart> Spasysheep: =)
<boondoklife> i really wish empathy would allow you to hide join/part messages
<Desciero> te_: download what? the file or the whole game?!
<Slart> happyface: iotop might be of some use
<happyface> thanks Slart
 * Spasysheep feels happy that he is helping search for aliens
<Slart> happyface: there might be other tools showing the same information in different ways
<te_> Desciero: I do not know.
<epaphus> te_, thanks!
<linuxlurker> Spasysheep, I bet they have some nice opensource operating systems too!
<Losha> Itaku: it's appears to be very motherboard-dependent. Start googling...
<Ardethian> wine: '/home/ardethian' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there
<te_> Desciero:  If it is a game, you probably need to install it.
<Ardethian> What should I do?
<Itaku> Losha: i was able to use a program to control it on windows, but i want to switch to ubuntu now but want to make sure i can turn down the fan
<Spasysheep> <linuxlurker> yh, but i doubt our systems would be compatible :(
<ubuntu_> hello. I have decided to commit to ubuntu however when i try and install ubuntu it gives me some crash error
<Jonimus> gah why does Ubuntu make this so complicated I want to do is not hide the grub menu but no they have to have this friggin complex setup
<Desciero> te_: it already is installed....the problem is a cannot move a usermade map file I downloaded that I want to play to the game's directory
<VCoolio> hi all; I have an external hd; I can set stuff on it to be shared, but in reality it can't be accessed by guests; the /media entry for it has chmod 700 permissions while that should be 755 I think; I can't change that with chmod; ideas?
<te_> ubuntu_: You will need to give us the error.
 * Jonimus really wants to jsut install Arch on his mom's computer and be done with it
<Losha> Jonimus: grub2 is a nightmare, unfortunately...
<te_> Desciero: Just download it to /home/Desciero/ and then use sudo to mv it.
<Desciero> the file is currently in my /Downloads/ folder
<Desciero> can I just sudo it from there?
<sine`> ubiquity crashes with a red smash sign in the taskbar
<Emanon> sorry i was away for the flash in linux convo
<linuxlurker> Jonimus, I think they day your mom has merge some pacnew files will be a bit daunting. :)
<sine`> ubiquity crashed with attribut ErrorInstall()
<MobiusJedi> hi everyone
<MobiusJedi> i'm running my live cd atm, because /dev/sda1 won't mount during startup
<MobiusJedi> I've tried all 3 kernels and their recovery modes (and fsck a few times) without any luck
<Emanon> who was trying to install flash and did they get it done?
<sine`> AttributeError install()
<CAPcap> im having an issue with a process gconfd-2 running up my cpu usage. help?
<Losha> Jonimus: so install Arch. No-one's stopping you...
<Jonimus> linuxlurker: there are GUI libalpm for linux so I think she can handle it :/
<AndChat-> Tried rebooting?
<Jonimus> Losha: I know, I'm jsut venting
<Losha> Jonimus: that's fine, just do it on offtopic...
<Jonimus> Windows hated her machine so I figured I'd throw ubuntu on it jsut to find out I need a newer kernel for you video to not fail
<Jonimus> her video*
<CAPcap> AndChat-, who was that directed at?
<Itaku> how do i enable the universe compnent
<AndChat-> Jonimus
<Jonimus> anyways what do I need to do to get grub2 to not hide the menu?
<Losha> Jonimus: what video card did you say it was?
<Jonimus> Its a ATI HD3870
<AndChat-> Err. CAPcap.
<VCoolio> Itaku: software-properties-gtk -e universe
<linuxlurker> Jonimus, I was under the impression it only hid the menu when only one operating system was installed
<VCoolio> Itaku: or system > admin > software sources, first tab
<arvind_khadri> Itaku, in Software sources under administration
<CAPcap> AndChat-, I've tried rebooting. but I suppose i can try again
<Jonimus> linuxlurker: there is only Ubuntu on it now
<AndChat-> Typing on a cell phone. :-/
<linuxlurker> Jonimus, are you putting more on?
<Jonimus> linuxlurker: no
<linuxlurker> Jonimus, is the menu necessary then?
<kcg> hello there, i have a quick question, how do you remove the frame of a window? I am trying to remove the window frame of mplayer
<Jonimus> linuxlurker: well since X is not working yes so I can get into single usermode
<techzg> HI I'm trying to install, Adobe Flash for Firefox from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  on Ubuntu 9.10 but, it fails. Any alternate ways to install pls?
<MobiusJedi> is there a disk check and/or system file check i can run on my system from jaunty CD?
<Emanon> techzg: 32 or 64 bit?
<Jonimus> linuxlurker: if I can't see the menu I can't edit the kernel cmd line now can I?
<techzg> 64-bit
<Emanon> http://pastebin.com/x93Y0BEv
<linuxlurker> Jonimus, oh sorry..missed that part of the conversation :)
<AndChat-> Techzg flashplayer-nonfree package
<siropio> hey guys do you know where th ../www is ? can you tell me command to fidn stuf easily?
<Losha> Jonimus: ATI HD3870 are notorious I believe. Does hitting ESC during boot work?
<Emanon> take the contents of that link i sent you put them in gedit rename it flash.sh or something and run it in your terminal
<AndChat-> Techzg Google flash 64 bit linux
<Jonimus> Losha: I've tired I jsut get a beeping noise
<Emanon> it will remove old versions of flash, download and install the new 64 bit versions
<techzg> ok can I run that script at once?
<Jonimus> then gdm starts up and I'm stuck
<dmdevotee> anybody knows a valid mount-point directory to mount a iso file with gmount?
<Jonimus> Ctrl+alt+fn jsut causes a hard lock
<sine`> also the crash database "cannot connect" please check your internet, yet im on here
<ZykoticK9> dmdevotee, /mnt
<dmdevotee> every directory gives me an error
<Losha> Jonimus: boot a recovery cd and edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and edit out all instances of the 'quiet' keyword. Keep a backup in case you mess it up...
<Emanon> yea just make it a .sh and run it techzg it works just fine
<Jonimus> Losha: thats what I'm trying now
<techzg> k
<ZykoticK9> sine`, are you using Lucid?
<Emanon> or if you like i can send you the sh directly, i just posted it in pastebin so others could see i wasnt sending you something malicious
<Emanon> hehe
<ZykoticK9> sine`, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/538097
<Desciero> te_: ok that worked. is there an easier way to do that though?
<sine`> I am just using a usb install of karmic koala 9.10
<AndChat-> Dmdevotee try mount.
<razz1> I need to connect to a ubuntu pc remotely safely, what is the easiest option, the person on the other side has not much knowledge of linux. Is there something similar as logmein for ununtu? Most of the options I looked at require port forwarding. That's not really helpful. Any help appreceated.
<AndChat-> Razz1 ssh
<dmdevotee> ZykoticK9: /nmt gives me an error: "an error ocurred: not found"
<ZykoticK9> dmdevotee, /mnt
<Jonimus> Losha: I'll brb rebooting from the live CD, thanks for the help hopefully I can get a newer kernel once I've rebooted
<arvind_khadri> dmdevotee, /mnt
<ginbuntu> how do I clone my ubuntu install?
<Losha> Jonimus: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859957 and other google hits for that card
<dmdevotee> yes, /mnt/
<sine`> so lucid is another version of ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> !backup | ginbuntu
<ubottu> ginbuntu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kcg> hello, how do i remove the window frame of a window? im trying to remove the frame on mplayer, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> sine`, i just asked in +1 and yes that bug is in karmic as well, it's a launchpad thing
<Emanon> and on a side note when new versions of flashplayer for 64 bit linux come out feel free to modify the versions to keep that script current techzg
<AndChat-> Kcg fullscreen?
<keepguessing> hi I just tried various themes for ubuntu from compiz-themes.org
<arvind_khadri> !cloning | ginbuntu
<ddrj> excuse me guys, i did /swap and /home and also a / when i did the partition for ubuntu. how do i navigate to the / folder (was just going to use this for data so it's 500gb)
<kcg> AndChat-: i didn't want full screen though, basically i just want it to run at the back
<sine`> ZykoticK9: what do you mean launch pad thing. im just curious why its effecting me and no one else. what am i doing different lol
<dmdevotee> mmmm, no way... /mnt seems to not be a valid mount directory for gmount
<ZykoticK9> sine`, are you trying to report a bug?
<keepguessing> can anyone suggest me their fav ones?? i could not get soemthing that I like
<lokpest> Ubuntu feels more and more like that Groucho Marx qoute: "These are my principles, and if you don't like them I have others."
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here use Pidgin?
<AndChat-> At the back?
<VCoolio> 2nd try; I have an external hd; I can set stuff on it to be shared, but in reality it can't be accessed by guests via the network; the /media entry for it has chmod 700 permissions while that should be 755 I think; I can't change that with chmod; ideas?
<VCoolio> xTheGoat121x: probably yes; what's your issue?
<ginbuntu> arvind_khadri, the problem the drive I am going to use to restore is smaller than the current hd drive but big enough to put the files on it.
<keepguessing> Any help :)
<kcg> AndChat-: sth like sticking at the background, while im doing other stuff
<sine`> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 kk. Im in the install ubuntu part on the desktop with the icon on there saying install ubuntu, yet when i run it the ubiquity crashes with a red icon and i cant install ubuntu
<Losha> lokpest: wasn't it you who said that ubuntu has 'jumped the shark'. It's off-topic, but I think I agree...
<AndChat-> Vcoolio sudo chmod
<xTheGoat121x> VCoolio, are you running version 2.6.6?
<arvind_khadri> !cloning > ginbuntu
<VCoolio> AndChat-: doesn't work; no errors
<MobiusJedi> how does an OS jump the shark?
<ZykoticK9> sine`, ya that's the bug reporter - you should go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/538097 and click the "affects me too" type link
<sine`> ZykoticK9: also when i just click on the report bug section it also crashes
<acicula> MobiusJedi: with separate threads
<sine`> lol
<AndChat-> Vcoolio ntfs?
<arvind_khadri> ginbuntu, as long as you can hold all the files, it doesnt matter i guess
<sine`> so i cant install ubuntu ?
<ginbuntu> arvind_khadri, I can't use clone. I have packages installed that are not in the repo
<VCoolio> AndChat-: yeppers
<linuxlurker> ddrj, / is the highest point in the directory tree
<Losha> MobiusJedi: it becomes too unstable for general use. I left fedora for ubuntu years ago for this very reason...
<ddrj> linuxlurker, ahhhh
<ginbuntu> arvind_khadri, making an image of a partition also contains the empty spaces right?
<AndChat-> Google ntfs-3g umask
<ZykoticK9> sine`, this is "somewhat" unrelated to any installation problems - this is a bug in the bug-adder program
<VCoolio> xTheGoat121x: no, 6.2.4
<MobiusJedi> Losha: ah. . . like how my soundcard is unsupported in karmic
<arvind_khadri> ginbuntu, yeah
<dmdevotee> anybody knows a valid mount-point directory to mount a iso file with gmount? ( gmount does not like /mnt directory)
<xTheGoat121x> VCoolio, they haven't even gotten that far in Pidgin yet
<VCoolio> AndChat-: ok, but what issue are we talking about? permission?
<sine`> ZykoticK9: so my installation problem is another problem entirely
<ZykoticK9> dmdevotee, create a directory in your home directory like "isomount"
<Typos_King> dmdevotee:     ... /media maybe
<linuxlurker> dmdevotee, /media/somedirectory ?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: yes, and the upstart stuff, and the new gdm, and grub2, etc. I'm thinking of moving to debian...
<shakir> how to install kde on ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> sine`, yes
<VCoolio> xTheGoat121x: sorry, typo, 2.6.4
<AndChat-> Yes. You want to change the permissions right?
<Emanon> oh and btw i found filebin so here is the script i posted in pastebin earlier http://filebin.ca/ajmqbq/native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<ginbuntu> arvind_khadri, it takes too much time to reinstall and configured it tot he state it is right now :-(
<xTheGoat121x> VCoolio, ah, okay. The reason I ask is that I've noticed that PIdgin isn't closing to the indicator-applet anymore. If I close my buddy list, I'm completely disconnected
<VCoolio> AndChat-: no, I want to share stuff on it, but maybe I'm prohibited for permissions reasons I thought
<ginbuntu> cloning and disk imaging do not work in my situation
<ginbuntu> :=(
<DrDank> Can someone give a newbie some help? second day using Ubuntu.. now Im stuck.
<AndChat-> Share how? Smb?
<shakir> how to install kde on ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> !ask > DrDank
<VCoolio> xTheGoat121x: isn't there some setting in prefs to close to the tray?
<MobiusJedi> Losha: it's a shame, I was just getting to love ubuntu before i lost sound. . .
<goddard> is there a good program for linux to turn an avi into a dvd?
<DrDank> I clicked 'Advanced' in the appearence preferences.. Now the dialog box is 'locked' I need to get it closed some how.. I heard something about rkill or kill in the terminal.. how do i reference it to this dialog box?
<ZykoticK9> goddard, check out devede
<goddard> thanks
<arvind_khadri> ginbuntu, i understand, expand your drives
<Losha> MobiusJedi: I stick to 8.04 LTS myself...
<xTheGoat121x> VCoolio, to Pidgin's own icon, yes, but not to the indicator-applet
<Typos_King> shakir:     I'd think you'd need to install kde4 or so
<ginbuntu> arvind_khadri, what do you mean?
<shakir> why ?
<arvind_khadri> ginbuntu, is space your problem?
<AndChat-> Drdank xkill
<MobiusJedi> Losha: LTS? what's that mean?
<kcg> AndChat-: any idea?
<datadigger> MobiusJedi: Long Term Support
<Emanon> MobiusJedi: Long Term Support
<MobiusJedi> oh snap
<VCoolio> xTheGoat121x: ah, I see; don't know about that; karmic uses empathy by default, right? might have something to do with that; I'd look into the applet and not first in pidgin; but I use neither one of them
<Emanon> ahh beat me to it
<Losha> MobiusJedi: Long term support: all bugfixes, no new features. The idea is it gets very stable the longer it's maintained...
<MobiusJedi> lol
<dmdevotee> /home/dmdevotee/prueba is created, but is not valid for gmount
<MobiusJedi> that does make some sense
<Emanon> and until it works as well as pidgin at least why use empathy hehe
 * datadigger runs hardy 8.04 LTS
<Losha> goddard: I like tovid for making dvds, but it's cli...
<DrDank> AndChat, I just type xkill in the terminal and it will auto close the Appereance Preferences and nothing else?
<DrDank> oh
<DrDank> thats badass..
<ginbuntu> arvind_khadri, no, I don't have space problem. currently I have 2x1TB sata drives. one I am using, but when I extract big files (4gb+) my system kinf of freezes, because a lot of disc access read/write on the same partition ubuntu is installed. but if I move my downloads to the second drive, I would be using a 1TB drive as system disc which is a big waste. I have a 120 sata drive laying around here and I am thinking to use it
<ginbuntu> as system disc and then use the 2x1TB as storage.
<xTheGoat121x> VCoolio, well, I refuse to use Empathy -- it's not robust enough for me. I haven't had a problem with Pidgin, even after the change to Empathy as default.
<DrDank> I like that.. *takes note of xkill*
<bruno123> hi all, running 9.04 and just today when I click on Places-->Computer I get a quick window flash and then I am back to the Desktop but with no icons.  This also happens if I go Places ---> Network......any ideas?  Has there been a recent update that could have caused this?  Any help is greatly appreciated
<DrDank> oh wait.
<DrDank> it still didnt go away
<Losha> MobiusJedi: if you can give up the latest apps, you get stability in exchange. For me, stability trumps new features. Not everyone feels that way though...
<razz1> what is the easiest option to remotely login to a ubuntu system?
<arvind_khadri> ginbuntu, cool
<acicula> bruno123: well nautilus appears to be crashing, dunno why though
<VCoolio> DrDank: xkill changes your mouse cursor into a hitman, click the window to kill
<acicula> razz1: ssh
<Losha> razz1: ssh and/or vnc...
<acicula> razz1: or remote desktop sharing
<DrDank> VCoolio: I did.. but the damn window just came back.. The Appearance Preferences.
<g0sp> hey I can see my iPhone in the Ryhthymbox cause I did all of that stuff, but can I add files to it?  It's jailbroken, if that helps.  3.1.3 firmware
<DrDank> I clicked 'Advanced' in the appearence preferences.. Now the dialog box is 'locked' I need to get it closed some how.. I heard something about rkill or kill in the terminal.. how do i reference it to this dialog box?
<dmdevotee> /home/dmdevotee/prueba is created, but is not valid for gmount
<DrDank> besides the rkill and kill subjects* sorry I just pressed up instead of retyping.
<VCoolio> DrDank: pkill gnome-appearance-properties  ?
<dmdevotee> media/prueba is created
<dmdevotee> media/prueba is created, and is still a not valid directory
<Emanon> DrDank: alt+f2 type gnome-system monitor when the monitor pops up click in it and type appear and it will highlight the process for the appearence window then alt+p then alt+e
<bruno123>  acicula when I run sudo nautilus I get this :    WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<MobiusJedi> How's 8.10 in comparison to 8.04 LTS?
<acicula> bruno123: dont run nautilus as root
<onaogh> I am reinstalling ubuntu, how can i backup nm-applet configs ?
<DrDank> VCoolio: , that didnt work neither..
<ddrj> how do i get absolute paths when in terminal?
<DrDank> I think im going to have to reboot..
<Spasysheep> when I lock my PC, if it's the first time I've locked it that session when I unlock it, the first time I try it sits there 'checking' for about 3 mins, then says I mistyped, even if I didn't, but as long as I don't log off or restart, any time after that that I lock it it works fine. Wuts going on?
<DrDank> nothing seems to be working. lol
<VCoolio> DrDank: kill -9 $(pidof gnome-appearance-properties)
<Losha> MobiusJedi: 8.10 is not as stable as 8.04, because only 8.04 is LTS :-)
<acicula> bruno123: it may changes files to be owned by root that shouldnt be etc
<Typos_King> ... dmdevotee:  how about just using .. well...I don't have gmount here... but console wise will be -> sudo mount -v -t iso9660  -o loop YOURISOFILE.iso /mnt
<Emanon> but if you have to run nautilus as root try gksu nautilus /path/to/file
<acicula> onaogh: they are stored in your home directory
<VCoolio> DrDank: logout - login when needed; reboot only necessary with kernel update or really bad crash
<onaogh> acicula, where exactly ?
<razz1> acicula, losha: I know ssh and vnc but the owner of the ubuntu system hardly understands how to set up the server for me to log in to his system, it requires port forwarding, he is finding it hard. anything easier.
<acicula> onaogh: in one of the hidden directories starting with a ., dunno which one specifically
<acicula> a . (dot)
<bruno123> acicula I get these errors:  ** (nautilus:4330): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported  AND ALSO  (nautilus:4330): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_file_info_get_name: assertion `G_IS_FILE_INFO (info)' failed
<bruno123>  AND ALSO ** (nautilus:4330): WARNING **: Got GFileInfo with NULL name in network:///, ignoring. This shouldn't happen unless the gvfs backend is broken.
<onaogh> acicula, already did my search, found nothing
<acicula> razz1: he either setsup portforwarding or you have him set up a ssh tunnel to your comp to get around the port forwarding
<acicula> razz1: which just takes a well copied command into a shell on his part
<Emanon> onaogh: you remember to allow it to search hidden files?
<bruno123> acicula, this was when I was just running "nautilus" without sudo
<Losha> razz1: what acicula said...
<acicula> bruno123: maybe, but running nautilus as root is a quick way to a hosed system
<acicula> bruno123: root is really dangerous
<Emanon> we're getting dangerously close to locking the root user like mandriva tho
<onaogh> Emanon, i searched with bash $ sudo find ~/ -iname *nm-applet*
<Emanon> ahh ok onaogh
<Losha> Emanon: what does mandriva do to the root user?
<Emanon> it is GOOD to warn people root use is perilous but if it is needed (which it occasionally is) it is needed
<MobiusJedi> huh. . . I think I just figured out why my system won't boot. . .
<MobiusJedi> I made a second admin account, but it didn't get made
<MobiusJedi> is there a file i can edit with the user account info?
<acicula> Emanon: running nautilus as root is never needed
<razz1> acicula: "you have him set up a ssh tunnel to your comp to get around the port forwarding", this sounds easier. you know of any easy to follow instructions
<EBC99> Hello
<epaphus> Hello.. can vmware esx be installed in ubuntu??
<acicula> razz1: google ;)
<Emanon> Losha: mandriva (for kde anyways) makes it so you cant log into root graphically and then moves the kdmrc to keep you from manually changing that setting
<Losha> MobiusJedi: /etc/passwd should have a line for each user in it. Make a backup before you edit...
<bruno123> acicula, well I haven't done that much....just once or twice....and only this time because u mentioned nautilus crashing....but anwyay....just running nautilus gets errors...any ideas on those?
<ikonia> epaphus: esx is it's own operating system as a host platform, it doesn't install within an OS
<Jonimus> acicula: yes but running it as root won't kill you either
<EBC99> HELLO???
<Losha> Emanon: I see, thanks...
<razz1> acicula: no problem, thanks
<Emanon> acicula: ive found root nautilus to be useful on a few occasions
<Emanon> !hi EBC99
<epaphus> ikonia, ohhthanks
<acicula> Jonimus: not me, but i started on a 2.0 kernel, its one misclick away for a novice user to an empty disk though
<EBC99> hi
<Emanon> err
<EBC99> Em..
<Emanon> !hi | EBC99
<ubottu> EBC99: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<EBC99> Ok
<acicula> can we focus on helping people instead of correcting me about warning people to be conservative with using root?
<MobiusJedi> Losha: thanks. . . do you know commands in terminal for what i need to do? it seems i have to get the sudo action goin
<EBC99> Hoy do i go te the spanish join?
<erUSUL> !es
<acicula> bruno123: can you pastebin the erros?
<Emanon> your right i was getting on a tangent i just hate that part of mandriva
<Losha> acicula: I once typed rm -rf * in the wrong directory, as root. Only once though....
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bruno123> acicula i will hang on...
<Losha> MobiusJedi: sorry, short term memory is long gone. What are you trying to do?
<EBC99> I cant to do it
<bruno123> acicula http://pastebin.ca/1840359
<EBC99> I write it  but i dont come in in the spanish join
<EBC99> Sorry for the mistakes,Im spanish
<Emanon> sok EBC99
<EBC99> Does someone can help me?
<erUSUL> EBC99: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bruno123> acicula when I run hardware drivers, I would think that it should show I am using nvidia driver....but it does not......could this be related to the "monitor" error message
<MobiusJedi> Losha: I'm running my live CD. Sda1 is mounted, but it's locked or something - can't move anything to trash, so i'm assuming i won't be able to save changes either
<Losha> EBC99: escribe /join #ubuntu-es, nada mas. Sin espacio al principio, con uno solo espacio despues de /join
<Deihmos> can you look at hulu on ubuntu?
<Emanon> i assume so Deihmos
<Losha> MobiusJedi: using nautilus, or a terminal?
<Emanon> its just a flash video site right?
<MobiusJedi> i don't think i have nautilus
<DrDank> Uhm, I read that to configure Compiz, I need to press ALT + F2 and enter ccsm in the entry box, this isnt working for me.. anyone have any suggestions?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: ok, open a terminal, type 'df -h'. Can you paste the result to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com  ?
<Emanon> just checked yes you can Deihmos
<acicula> bruno123: lets stick to one problem
<bruno123> acicula any thoughts?
<acicula> bruno123: does it crash when you click on networks?
<acicula> bruno123: can your try sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0=2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1
<Emanon> DrDank: do you have compizconfig settings manager installed?
<acicula> and logout/back in
<Emanon> its not installed with compiz by default
<mneptok> DrDank: you need to instal compizconfig-setings-manager, and then look for it in System > Prefs
<bruno123> acicula yesm i get a quick flash like it is opening a window...then it goes back to desktop but the icons disappear
<DrDank> Emanon:, probably not. I think I just have Compiz installed (sorry Im new.. second day using linux.. maybe 3rd hour)
<bruno123> okay will do
<Emanon> its ok DrDank thats what we're here for
<mneptok> DrDank: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bruno123> okay it wants to downgrade some packages acicula
<acicula> bruno123: many packages?
<Emanon> open a terminal Applications>Accessories>Terminal then sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager like mneptok said
<soreau> DrDank: ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<bruno123> i will pastebin for you...hang on acicula
<soreau> DrDank: There is also #compiz for compiz-specific questions
<MobiusJedi> Losha: it says command not found. . .
<rafahell> someone want invite to LOCKERZ.COM ?
<mneptok> rafahell: do not advertise on this channel
<Losha> MobiusJedi: er, you didn't type the single quotes did you?
<g0sp> anyone got an iPhone working in ubuntu 9.10?  I can mount the thing and see my music in ryhthymbox, but I'm not sure how to add songs to it.   Can you do that?
<DrDank> I just seen Compiz on a Customing Ubuntu Desktop, figured id give it a try
<Emanon> perhaps they want it in #ubuntu-offtopic rafahell
<acicula> bruno123: im just going by this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272771 and various launchpad bugs related to the error messages you linked
<Emanon> DrDank: i find it quite useful
<MobiusJedi> lol, no. . . just df-h
<Emanon> try the tab/group windows plugin
<Emanon> it rocks a lot
<Losha> MobiusJedi: there is a space between the df and the -h. It matters. Try again: df  -h
<DrDank> mneptok: thanks for the terminal command for installing the compiz config.. much appricated.
<DrDank> I just now learned I could type sudo -i, enter. then my password and not have to use 'sudo' anymore until terminal is closed.
<xchat> hi
<Emanon> be as careful with that as you would with regular root DrDank
<Emanon> !hi | xchat
<ubottu> xchat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bruno123> acicula here are specifics http://pastebin.ca/1840385 (i will check your link...thanks for help btw_
<soreau> DrDank: Just remember, it is a bad idea to run user applications as root. Even compiz and ccsm should only be ran as user
<Emanon> yea root can mess you up bad
<DrDank> oh, alrighty
<DrDank> :)
<DrDank> Im a newbie.. all suggestions/advice will be remembered and noted. :)
<xchat> sudo apt-get a beer . . .
<Emanon> root, used improperly, is like meth it destroys EVERYTHING
<DrDank> Im up for learning as much as possible, I absolutely hate windows.
<Emanon> well windows does still have a few things on us but nothing i find occasion to use
<MobiusJedi> Losha: oh! . . . i could've figured that if i thought about it - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KaxT0Z5z
<soreau> DrDank: The only time you want to run as root is if you know why you need to. Such as installing/removing a package or some other real system change that requires root access
<stygian> hey i have a question, i dont know if its an ubuntu issue but it is related.  im doing x -query ubuntubox to log into my ubuntu box from my slackware box.  and it works.  but some of my keys are mismatched.  the UP button seems to be printscreen, and some others as well dont work right.  how do i fix this?
<acicula> bruno123: are you using any ppa?
<bruno123> yes acicula
<Losha> MobiusJedi: first time's the hardest. ok, cd /media/disk/boot/grub
<MobiusJedi> k
<DrDank> damn.. I had my windows doing funny effects when I clicked and dragged them until I installed that compizconfig.. now its not doing the ffects. (
<Emanon> or if you really want to be a jerk DrDank and soreau use root on a shared machine
<Emanon> DrDank: check wobbly windows to re-enable that
<Losha> MobiusJedi: I recall we were doing this to get a root shell, but you already have one right now from the live cd. So what was it you wanted to do next?
<acicula> bruno123: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394101 here the problem seems discussed also
<DrDank> Emanon: its already checked.
<acicula> bruno123: having ppa's doesnt help matters much, not sure how downgrading will affect your system there
<Emanon> uncheck then recheck it might be wigging out
<DrDank> lol, alright
<Emanon> and yes "wigging out" is a technical term
<DrDank> nope.. still not working.
<acicula> bruno123: there are some other suggestions in that last thread, and it seems to be fixed in karmic if thats any help
<soreau> DrDank: What you want to do is install simple-ccsm and select the Custom option that will appear under Extra in the visual effects settings
<Emanon> oh wait is compiz even on atm maybe resetting it in ccsm turned it off though i could be wrong
<DrDank> I basically just wanted tis for the Wobbly Windows and the Fire on dialog exit I read about.
<Emanon> the visual effects ARE nice DrDank but there are some cool practical features as well
<acicula> bruno123: as an alternative http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8760008&postcount=22 this might work
<Emanon> like advanced zoom tab/group windows
<bruno123> acicula im thinking of backing up the important stuff and doing a clean install of karmic....one question
<MobiusJedi> Losha: good question. . . if I am root, why don't i have write access to sda1?
<MobiusJedi> oh, that's interesting. . . there's no passwd folder in etc
<Obituary> hi
<Emanon> !hi | Obituary
<ubottu> Obituary: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Obituary> anybody please know why my computer goes off everytime i use ubuntu 9.10?thanks
<Losha> MobiusJedi: /dev/sda1 is currently mounted on /media/disk. So the passwd file is currently in /media/disk/etc/passwd. Look there...
<Obituary> gets too hot and the fan doesnt work
<bruno123> acicula if I have a separate home partition, and I do a clean install on the / partition.....my data should be left alone right (i.e. home folder)
<Emanon> should be bruno123
<Losha> bruno123: correct, as long as you don't mess up. A backup of /home would insure against "accidents"....
<acicula> bruno123: yup, just make sure during install you set your home to be mounted but not formatted
<jimi_> When I play audio cds, the time doesnt progress and nothing comes out of the speakers.
<acicula> bruno123: backups are never bad, especially if you are also going to repartition some parts of the disk
<bruno123> if I had programs installed, say openshot video editor and virtualbox, will I have to reinstall those again once I have made clean install of /
<erUSUL> bruno123: yes
<erUSUL> !clone | bruno123
<Emanon> not if you have a separate /usr/ partition as well
<ubottu> bruno123: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Emanon> oops forgot to address that last one to bruno123
<bruno123> i have just the / and the /home partitions on this pc
<VCoolio> i have an ntfs external hd; I can mount and use it, but not share stuff; I can solve that by setting umask=022 in fstab, but then I can't mount it as user anymore; there are hints I don't understand at http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged ; ideas?
<MobiusJedi> Losha: negative. . . seems to be the same folder. . . i was in file browser, so maybe i was never in dev/sda1 exactly?
<Emanon> then no you wont retain anything outside of /home
<bruno123> I will do as acicula suggests and backup /home folder
<Losha> MobiusJedi: for this kind of work, a simple terminal is best...
<Emanon> i use tilda for all my CLI needs it rocks
<MobiusJedi> Losha: "not a directory"
<MobiusJedi> oh the damage i did just trying to create a new user
<MobiusJedi> yay 9.10!
<Losha> MobiusJedi: Er, you do realise /media/disk/etc/passwd is a *file*, and not a directory
<MobiusJedi> :/
<MobiusJedi> oh haha, that would be the problem
<MobiusJedi> excuse my lack of sleep
<MrPiracy> i installed grub2, but when i run update-grub it shows a script updating menu.lst and a.. .... so i believe i have both versions installed, how can i get rid of grub 1 ?
<felipe__> anyone knows how to configure the sound, to record with the audacity program?
<Losha> MobiusJedi: sleep deprived is a bad state to be in when you're editing your filesystem as root, you know...
<bruno123> acicula I did install Mediatomb (for sharing files with ps3 using upnp.....could that have caused this prob)  Just did that last night and today is first time this issue comes up
<jiohdi> my screen keeps blanking after a few minutes of inactivity... but the screen saver and power option is off, so whats causing it? it comes right back on with a flick of the mouse or any key
<MobiusJedi> You're very right. . . thanks anyway! gotta go
<bruno123> Maybe uninstall that program acicula and see???
<Losha> MobiusJedi: ok, best of luck...
<acicula> bruno123: ireally dont know
<dillinjah> does anyone know a good alternative to Hamachi for linux, I have googled it, but no one had any glowing recommendations
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid and im trying to get the mediabuntu repository from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu everything worked out except forapport-hooks-medibuntu which is no where to be found and I can't install w32codecs any ideas?
<dillinjah> I appreciate the help
<acicula> dillinjah: openvpn?
<bruno123> acicula that makes sense that it might have screwed things up since it is a media server thing...and involves networking......and prior to installing it...this never happened?
<dillinjah> acicula, I am kind of a newb--would that be easy for a windows user to access if I ran it from ubuntu
<acicula> bruno123: idunno, the error sems to get a lot of hits
<hmw> what is a nice benchmark program to compare different PCs with Ubuntu? It'd be great, if i contained a database of some reference computers.
<acicula> dillinjah: dunno what you need to connect to hamamachi stuff, did you try a google on hacmachi and ubuntu
<bruno123> maybe I should do complete removal.  I can;t find any recent smb update as that one fix you posted does not apply when I follow it and look for 4) choose the date you upgraded  5) find smbclient
<bruno123> 5) find smbclient
<dk3> dillinjah, http://files.hamachi.cc/linux/
<fbianconi> dillinjah, there is an Hamachi version for linux
<tadello> siema
<dillinjah> yeah, hamachi is very iffy for ubuntu, I had it working for awhile, but have been having problems. The other computers can see the hamachi machine, but cannot access the files
<dillinjah> I definitely had hamachi set up for linux, just having problems...
<dillinjah> lots of people have had problems running the hamachi server from linux...and now I am, hence my question about an alternative
<dillinjah> though I like hamachi because it is (was) super simple to setup, both for me and anyone trying to connect to it
<dk3> dillinjah, if you have windows users try VPN serwer with  L2TP
<erpo> dillinjah: My favorite alternative to hamachi is IPv6.
<dillinjah> ok, and then I would just point them to the server address through their browser?
<dillinjah> unlike hamachi, where you can access the server from within a gui application
<dillinjah> and it brings up the files hosted on samba
<bruno123> thanks for help guys
<bruno123> and/or gals as the case may be :-D
<acicula> bruno123: np
<ABC> join/ #ubuntu-es
<acicula> ABC: /join
<DrDank> I figured out why my effects wasnt working.. I had to restart compiz a few times until the kernel 'learned' it or whatever, working nice and smooth now.. besides the text in my terminal it gets realy choppy looking.. hard to read.. other than that its perfectooo
<DrDank> I love the wobbly windows.. that shit is hot
<dillinjah> dk3, I am reading about vpn with l2tp and one of the sites says #  Requires certificates. Unless all your clients have fixed IP addresses, you will need X.509 certificates. In other words, you need a Public Key Infrastructure (PKI). PPTP on the other hand only requires passwords.
<dillinjah> would this be difficult to setup?
<CapK> hello there
<dk3> no, i don't have any certificates and working ;)
<Eduardos> hello
<Eduardos> help my please
<Eduardos> !!!!!!!!!!
<Eduardos> :D
<FloodBot4> Eduardos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrPiracy_> how can i be sure grub is uninstalled after installing grub2 ?
<Leif> I need to know how to completely remove a program in ubuntu (including all databases related to it), I've tried apt-get remove, and apt-get purge, any other suggestions?
<dillinjah> dk3, ok, cool, so you are running the vpn server, and your friend wants to access your work documents, how would he go about doing it?
<dillinjah> just logging on to the server address through his browser?
<CapK> tell me your problem, eduardos. i, a user who uses ubuntu for eyecandy, can be sure to be of assistance
<dillinjah> or creating a connection through the vpn utilities in windows..?
<Eduardos> ok
<CapK> not.
<CapK> do not.
<CapK> i am a complete noob
<CapK> tell someone else here
<dk3> dillinjah, yes
<dillinjah> yes as in the latter option?
<dk3> dillinjah,  if you have samba installed ;)
<dk3> http://rootmanager.com/ubuntu-ipsec-l2tp-windows-domain-auth/setting-up-openswan-xl2tpd-with-native-windows-clients.html
<brontosaurusrex> is there a way to check for posix compliance via php?
<dillinjah> yup, I have samba installed, great, thank you for the link...
<Eduardos> I know how to change the mac to a base station nano capk
<CapK> thats good for you, eduardos :P
<Superbest> I can't install software on ubuntu, halp!
<dillinjah> dk3, one more question, is going through NAT not a problem for you?
<MrPiracy_> update-grub is not working, can anyone help?
<tehgeekmeister> is there any easy way to turn an ubuntu netbook remix install into a regular ubuntu install?
<Superbest> problem is software center, when I click install nothing happens
<Typos_King> Superbest:     any errors?
<tehgeekmeister> (without reinstalling, if possible)
<dillinjah> i.e. am I going to have to help them port forward and whatnot
<Superbest> Typos_King: let me try synaptic/terminal btw
<dk3> dillinjah, no i you forward ports
<Eduardos> ????
<pastyhermit> ok what the heck is "Merge" and "Merge All"???
<pastyhermit> does my file manager and system all of a sudden have versioning?
<dillinjah> ok, great, thank you
<dk3> dillinjah, i have this install on virtual serwer an i havn't any problems ;)
<mark__> Hi Humans
<mark__> :)
<Superbest> Typos_King: synaptic works, gimme a sec I'll login again through xchat
<pastyhermit> Its a very confusing terminology
<dillinjah> dk3, greaet, thank you for the advice, I appreciate it
<Eduardos> quiero saber como cambiar la mac de una antena nano station
<Superbest> Typos_King, ok, so software-center has a problem, in that clicking "install" apparently does nothing.
<vexati0n> Is there a way to get audio input/output on Ubuntu to actually work correctly?
<blakkheim> Eduardos: this is an english only channel
<mneptok> !es | Eduardos
<ubottu> Eduardos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bhen> Eduardos hablame
<Superbest> Typos_King, clicking it very hard a lot of times also does nothing
<Eduardos> ok gracias
<Typos_King> Superbest:     in synaptics, try to do an 'update'
<mneptok> Eduardos: de nada
<Typos_King> Superbest:     then retry
<Eduardos> :D
<Typos_King> Superbest:     or if you want the console command -> sudo apt-get update;
<Leif> No one has any suggestions?
<Superbest> Typos_King, sorry but you mean update software or the list of available packages?
<ikonia> Leif: what are you trying to remove
<MrPiracy_> update-grub is not working, can anyone help?
<Typos_King> Superbest:     it'll update the available sources for packages
<Typos_King> Superbest:     I'm guessing you haven't done it, and it won't install anything before doing so
<Leif> ikonia: A game from playdeb (http://www.playdeb.net/software/The%20Babylon%20Project), it seams to have database errors, but it worked on another machine of mine.
<Superbest> Typos_King, ok, doing that, now at stuck at 44/45, a few sources have failed, I think mostly translation-en-us ones
<Leif> ikonia: So I want to completely perge my computer of it.
<johnny_Mercy> hi
<Superbest> Typos_King, I am not in us and use the english ubuntu, I'll try switching servers when it's done
<Typos_King> Superbest:     tis ok, so long it does update a few good sources, mostly multiverse and main
<vexati0n> Is there a way to get audio input/output on Ubuntu to actually work correctly?
<Superbest> Typos_King, it did finish, though the last bit took a while
<Superbest> Typos_King, still same problem
<sam555> hello all!
<ikonia> Leif: so remove it with purge and remove the database manually
<Huba> 1401 users pretty awesome :)
<sam555> I recently upgraded my acer aspire one to 9.10 however I'm having problems connecting with a projector
<Typos_King> Superbest:     now, retry your package installation
<sergio> hola
<sergio> alguien de chile
<Stargaze> what's the terminal command again, for closing down one's pc?
<Superbest> Typos_King, as I've said, clicking install still does nothing
<Leif> ikonia: The problem is, I have no idea where that is, and locate doesn't seem to be completely up to date...
<erUSUL> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sam555> not sure if this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395876 is relevant since I don't know my video card info :(
<Typos_King> !es | sergio
<VCoolio> Stargaze: sudo shutdown -hP now
<ikonia> Leif: then how you know the database has not been removed
<Typos_King> Superbest:     what about using the console, does sudo apt-get install, give any reasons/errors why it doesn't?
<Leif> ikonia: Because when I reinstall it, my credentials are still there.
<Huba> Can I advertise some freeware thing here :)?
<Superbest> Typos_King, oh synaptic installs fine too
<VCoolio> Stargaze: or gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog   if you want to do it as user
<bigtom21485> I have a hp tx2525nr and im not getting any sound.
<DrDank> So... hows the best way for a person like me to learn to use Ubuntu Linux to my full advantage? Ive been using windows ever since windows 3.1... just couldnt handle it no more.
<Superbest> Typos_King, the problem is software-center
<sergio> ola
<bigtom21485> when i load windows its fine so i know its  alinux issue
<sergio> alguien de chile
<bigtom21485> i have ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> Leif: in that case contact the people who pacakged it up and log a bug
<Superbest> Typos_King, the one under applications
<ikonia> Leif: you're using a deb from outside the ubuntu repo's so you need to contact the makers for support
<bigtom21485> if anyone can help please help
<Huba> http://fonline2238.net/forum/index.php?topic=2027.0 All open source developers are more than welcome, and of course gamers :P
<Leif> ikonia: Okay, rats, thanks anyway, I will do that. :)
<srv> I have an encrypted ex4 partition and haven't bothered to make a note of my hdd's passphrase; how do I get the passphrase?
<ikonia> srv: you don't - it's gone
<scorch__> Does anyone know how to get jack to work properly?
<Typos_King> Superbest:     ..... so... is the app.. well heheh, I have Adept, but  mostly install using apt-get :}
<lantizia> Hey, can I make my own distro out of ubuntu?  kind of like using nLite on Windows!?  i.e. my own bootable usbpen/cd that installs what I want
<red> srv: the whole idea of encrypting your hd would be that u cant access it without the passphrase
<erUSUL> srv: if that was easy or even possible what would be the point of the encryption ?
<red> there is no "click to send the pass to email" :)
<NullEntity> I'm using 10.04 LTS, and I can't get Java applets to work.
<Superbest> Typos_King, yeah, I'd do that but packages are confusing
<srv> I'm logged in
<VCoolio> NullEntity: #ubuntu+1
<NullEntity> ?
<VCoolio> !lucid | NullEntity
<ubottu> NullEntity: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<srv> I'm logged in to my machine, not possible yet?
<red> srv: you could check passwords and encryption keys in applications -> accessories
<NullEntity> It's more of a Firefox problem.
<red> perhaps you might be able to set a new one
<srv> I'm looking for the shell command
<NullEntity> I mean, I have Java installed and it works, just not applets.
<ZykoticK9> NullEntity, it's not join #ubuntu+1
<bigtom21485> Im running ubuntu 9.10 x64 on a hp tx2525nr and im getting no sound
<srv> I'm looking for the shell command which gives you the ex4 hdd's passphrase, please.
<srv> done googling to no avail
<ikonia> srv: it's gone
<ikonia> srv: you're data is lost
<ikonia> your
<srv> ikonia: bullshevic! I'm already logged in to my machine
<ikonia> srv: so ? if you don't know your encyption password - it's gone
<srv> ikonia: damn :P
<Superbest> does anyone know why my software-center is being passive aggressive?
<claptrap> So, any of you wonderful folks have an even semi efficient suggestion for going through 43,000 picture files? ;D
<ikonia> Superbest: maybe if you gave us a better descriptio
<ikonia> description
<JohnathanWinters> my eyes have seen the glory of the trampling at the zoo, we've washed ourselves in niggers' blood and all the mongrels too,we're taking down the zog machine, jew by jew by jew, the white man marches on!
<claptrap> Nautilus and Dolphin can't really handle the load, lol.
<srv> ikonia: So, please will you kindly tell me the shell command which Ubuntu prompts you to enter in order to get the passphrase, after installation?
<bigtom21485> JohnathanWinters: LMAO
<harisund> claptrap: What kind of processing are you doing?
<Superbest> ikonia, clicking "install" for a package appears to do nothing, while synaptic works (and installs packages) fine
<ikonia> srv: it's gone - you can't get it
<srv> ikonia: pfffff
<Superbest> ikonia, I have tried switching my package server and reinstalling software-center 1.0.3, I think
<srv> ikonia: OK
<Superbest> ikonia, I am also on ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> Superbest: odd
<lunks> What's the correct grub package on 9.10? grub or grub-pc?
<claptrap> harisund: Well, I just recovered some files off a formatted partition. There are a lot I want to save, but i need to pick them out and get them organized.
<Superbest> ikonia, though if you are familiar with how software-center works, I can just ask a few general things and probably just start using synaptic anyway
<EzeQL> hi, I am a windows guy. I want to switch to ubuntu but most programs that i use daily are only available for windows. The linux alternatives are miles away from these. Could i install vmware/virtualbox for using windows xp? will this emulated windows xp work ok?
<ikonia> Superbest: not massivly aware to be honest as I don't use it
<harisund> claptrap: ah .. I guess you could move some into sub folders, organize within them and work your way up
<lunks> EzeQL, most of the time, yes.
<ikonia> EzeQL: that's a good option, also look at wine
<ikonia> EzeQL: however keep in mind that if your needs are windows only programs, why move to linux ?
<lunks> What's the correct grub package on 9.10? grub or grub-pc?
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Superbest> ikonia, I'm just trying to figure out if it makes installing packages any simpler for me, clueless end user
<EzeQL> ikonia, because i want to learn linux?
<lunks> IdleOne, I'm having major issues with grub, dunno why
<claptrap> harisund: Well, even on my fairly beastly desktop, Nautilus and Dolphin aren't handling the load of even opening the folder very well, much less scrolling. is there any, like, automatic way to split them into folders?
<ikonia> Superbest: good for you, using what works for you is the best approach
<lunks> EzeQL, why not try the other way? Linux on a VM?
<claptrap> harisund: A terminal command or the suchlike.
<IdleOne> lunks: then ask a question regarding your issue :)
<harisund> claptrap: How are the files labelled? Is there any pattern to them?
<ikonia> EzeQL: very nobel
<EzeQL> lunks, i have a Ubutun instlalation running on Vmware, but performance sucks
<EzeQL> and i have a just built system
<Superbest> ikonia, only as I said, it does not. =(
<claptrap> harisund: Only the random strings of numbers that foremost assigned them.
<IdleOne> EzeQL: then windows in VM probably won't give you better performance and end up annoying you
<IdleOne> EzeQL: but worth a try
<u-foka> Doh, my bad... I have accidently created a new empty msdos patition table on my system disk with gparted :S any ideas how to restore it?
<VCoolio> lunks: I have karmic with grub-pc, not grub
<srv> how can it be gone when I'm logged in and am seeing my encrypted home directory's contents?!!
<erUSUL> u-foka: use testdisk or gpart
<harisund> claptrap: Then the best solution is to probably write a bash script that takes bunches of, say 100 images, and puts them in a new sub folder created elsewhere
<erpo> u-foka: If you haven't committed the changes yet you can undo.
<u-foka> yeah
<u-foka> I thinked that too
<u-foka> but the partition table operation committed immediately
<ddbt> does anyone know if the new ubuntu 'look' in 10.04 still gets its bugs fixed before the official release?
<lunks> IdleOne, for some reason the new installed grub is not able to boot the installation, so I have to get to the wubi grub, change the boot commands to actually get into my system again
<sam555> how do you figure out the video card info on the unbuntu 9.10?
<erUSUL> !lucid | ddbt
<ubottu> ddbt: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<erUSUL> sam555: lshw -C display
<Ardethian> Is there a good program under GNU that lets you download all ?
<fbianconi> u-foka, testdisk
<IdleOne> lunks look at that link ubottu gave earlier and reinstall grub2
<Superbest> so is anyone here familiar with software-center behavior or problems?
<claptrap> harisund: Sounds perfect... any idea how I'd get started on that? Still fairly nub with Ubuntu.
<Emanon> does lucid even HAVE a new look? i thought they were forgoeing that because of the need to up stability for an lts release?
<MrPiracy_> whenever i shutdown my pc, ubuntu prompts my password again with message "system polity prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in". how do i fix this?
<lunks> IdleOne, doin it
<sam555> erUSUL: thanks!
<IdleOne> sam555: lspci
<harisund> claptrap: I have to leave now, but I could provide you some kind of info in a personal message or something later if you will be online on IRC etc
<Ardethian> Is there a good program under GNU that lets you download all pictures hosted on a website?
<u-foka> my setup looks like sda1: / ext4 ~15G; sda5 luks swap ~5G; sda6 luks ext4 ~300G... testdisk can found the encrypted partitions too?
<ZykoticK9> Emanon, oh it does - ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion though
<sam555> IdleOne: I tried lscpci....
<erUSUL> Ardethian: wget ?
<Emanon> okidoke
<claptrap> I should be. I'll try more Googling in the meantime, with that idea in mind. Thanks!
<Ardethian> I don't know how to use it in order to get all *.jpg files on a server.
<IdleOne> sam555: lspci | grep video will give you info
<ZykoticK9> sam555, i think IdleOne meant "lscpi | grep VGA" actually
<claptrap> harisund: I should be. I'll try more Googling in the meantime, with that idea in mind. Thanks!
<harisund> claptrap: basically here's the thing - Do a ls, redirect output to a file. Create folder (n), read a line from the file, move the line just read to folder (n). Do this for 100 lines. Then, increment folder to n+1 and repeat
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: yeah that too, I can use video and get the info
<Superbest> do I have to sudo a package manager for it to be able to install software
<VCoolio> Superbest: yes
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, video doesn't work on my system?
<Superbest> aha
<claptrap> harisund: Well, that's a start! We'll see how far I get. ;)
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: oops your right, video output capture card info for me
<IdleOne> VGA is correct
<Ardethian> Is there a good program under GNU that lets you download all pictures hosted on a website?
<fbianconi> u-foka, nope, not encrypted since it actuality reads raw data to figure out how it was before.
<sam555> ZykoticK9: thats what I tried before and it didn't work, but lshw worked!
<Superbest> VCoolio, so if the properties for the shortcut to software-center say "/usr/bin/software-center", there's a problem?
<bigtom21485> I am running ubuntu 9.10 x64 on an hp tx2525nr and i am not getting sound
<VCoolio> yes, that should have gksudo in front
<VCoolio> Superbest: ^
<bigtom21485> and i know its not my soudn card because when i boot windows i get full sound
<bigtom21485> if anyone wants to help that'd be awesome :-)
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: run alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<Emanon> ooh nice revolution os quote
<bigtom21485> IdleOne: what is alsa mixer? I am new to linux
<happyface> how do I know when cp [-v] hasn't froze on a file?
<Emanon> bigtom21485: alsa is the volume control
<dinosaurvskitten> is there something like cpulimit but that allows you to limit the cpu usage of *all* programs that match a given string? Cpulimit only blocks the first one and doesn't apply itself to new processes after it has been launched.
<Emanon> or the backend for it anyways
<IdleOne> bigtom21485: alsmixer ( one word ) run it in Terminal and it is a utility to configure sound
<u-foka> fbianconi, there isn't any header of a luks partition, what can be found?
<IdleOne> alsamixer*
<Emanon> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<srv> Jesus Christ! why is there nothing on Google related to encrypted ex4 passphrase?
<Superbest> VCoolio, it did solve the problem. WHat could possibly alter that, besides me? I'm only 90% sure but I didn't change it, and ubuntu was installed yesterday
<Emanon> what you need srv?
<IdleOne> because Jesus does not support FOSS
<IdleOne> let's keep religion out of this though
<lunks> IdleOne, thanks! it worked!
<Emanon> and its ext4 so that might filter your searches a lil
<IdleOne> lunks: welcome, what I do? lol
<srv> Emanon: I'm logged in to Ubuntu and I can see my encrypted ex4 home partition's contents, now I need to get the partition's passphrase
<VCoolio> Superbest: not sure, ubuntu has strange things sometimes; there is also the videocard config app that needs gksudo but doesn't have that in the menu :(
<lunks> IdleOne, pointed me into the right direction, at least :)
<Superbest> VCoolio, so it's not likely my system is compromised?
<IdleOne> lunks: ahhh, very welcome :) glad I could help
<Emanon> did you encrypt just the home folder or the whole system srv?
<srv> Emanon: I procrastinated so much I forgot to issue the command
<srv> Emanon: home folder
<Emanon> the passphrase should just be your login password then i think
<Emanon> i could be wrong tho
<amnay> Do you know any lightweight powerpoint-like software ?
<srv> Emanon: no it's not, i remember the other time I installed Ubuntu, it was something generated by the system, not me
<srv> Emanon: thank you though
<VCoolio> Superbest: nah; I seems to have removed software-center, can't check for you if I have the same issue
<u-foka> or can I recreate the partitions based on the data that the disk utility provides? it shows the size of each (still mounted) partition in bytes, but I can't convert them to exact cylinder counts :(
<greezmunkey> srv, what did you use to encrypt your home folder?
<amnay> Do you know any lightweight powerpoint like software for simple presentations?
<erUSUL> u-foka: i weould use a specialized tool like testdisk or gpart instead of doing the calculations myself
<Superbest> VCoolio, alright
<brontosaurusrex> amnay: there is something with openoffice, dunno how lightweight is
<srv> greezmunkey: There was an option to do so during the installation, I just clicked the radio button and after the installation, I was prompted twice to issue a shell command to get my hdd's passphrase
<u-foka> erUSUL, but some of the partitions are lusk encrypted so testdisk can't found them
<amnay> something likfe very light
<srv> greezmunkey: Ubuntu 9.10 NBR
<Emanon> amnay: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<amnay> thanx
<amnay> even a basic slideshow program would do
<Superbest> amnay, there is applications->office->openoffice presentation
<sine`> ive just installed ubuntu 9.10 and ive done apt-get update
<sine`> anything else i should do on my first time round
<Ayromos> hello i think this code be usable for your community I don't If it's work well... http://paste.org/pastebin/view/16333
<ikonia> srv: that envyrption is mapped to your username
<Emanon> enjoy yourself sine`
<Emanon> but you should do that every time around
<Emanon> jeese thats alot of logins and outs
<VCoolio> sine`: install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you want to view avi and stuff; also there is extra stuff to play dvd's if you need; read some howto install ubuntu somewhere
<gabriele> ciao a tutti
<ikonia> !it | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> oops
<insulina> hello, i installed ubunto on my compac laptop, but the sound doesnt work
<ikonia> !it > gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel, please see my private message
<ikonia> stupid tab
<jacob_> i need help
<Emanon> !alsa | insulina
<ubottu> insulina: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jacob_> dvds dot work on ubutnu
<ikonia> !dvd | jasonb
<ubottu> jasonb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<VCoolio> sine`: ^
<gaurav> can any boby help in insatlling themes in karmic kola login screen
<Guest12007> hello sum one help cam play my dvd movies on ubuntu
<gaurav> ya dude
<Guest12007> all the players to
<jastor> Emanon: you wouldnt happen to know why only one process at a time is allowed to use the soundcard?
<ikonia> !dvd | Guest12007
<ubottu> Guest12007: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ayromos> I forgot to test cache
<Ayromos> in my script
<Emanon> jastor: not specifically but it is common enough there is probably a fix somewhere
<sqwertle> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<sqwertle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gaurav> help in installin themmes of login screen in karmic kola
<Guest12007> ubuntu dot play vob files
<greezmunkey> srv, you encrypted the home directory at install?
<ikonia> Guest12007: read the url ubottu sent you
<srv> greezmunkey: yup :(
<gaurav> so plzzzz
<gaurav> srv
<jastor> Emanon: ok ;) just find it strange that i starting a terminal .. then mplayer whatever.mp3 .. start firefox before mplayer has quit .. and tp get sound working in firefox .. i must close mplayer, teh terminal and restart firefox ;
<greezmunkey> srv, So when you log in you are able to see the contents of $HOME?
<srv> greezmunkey: yes sir
<mark__> hoi
<jastor> Emanon: the same if firefox uses flash .. to get sound i nthe terminals mplayer .. i must quit firefox and start a new termina l;)
<randomman> hi
<greezmunkey> srv, ok - what is it that you need to do that you cannot do now?
<mark__> sorry was buzzy
<mark__> anybody still on ?
<ikonia> 1400+ people are
<blaupunkt> lol so many ppl using this?
<srv> greezmunkey: I want my hdd passphrase, Ubuntu prompts you after installation to issue a shell command and get the passphrase (which I forgot to do); it's a long complex string
<Ayromos> and i have this one cause i don't know and i don't find how to use diff whit tar http://paste.org/pastebin/view/16335 ls -R work fine
<Ayromos> good night
<jacob__> helllooooooooooooooooooo
<Emanon> !hi | jacob__
<ubottu> jacob__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jacob__> waz cracking room
<mark__> can any good soul help me with dgamelaunch dl url
<greezmunkey> srv, I heard that you want the passphrase, but beyond that, what is it that you can't do that you need to do with your drive?
<Superbest> how do I edit my "places" menu
<jacob__> play vob files
<bigtom21485> does anyone know how to see if my 3d-now enabled alptop is actually varying its processor frequency and voltage in linux?
<Emanon> Superbest: pray that might work cause nothing else will
<jennifer> I have a bunch of ogg files I ripped from a cd. I know the names/tracks/titles/authors etc, how can I add this information to them? Currently they show the Unknown Artist/Unknown Track
<bigtom21485> **powernow
<mark__> Right mouseburron
<srv> greezmunkey: I can do everything with my drive, but just in case my system crashes or anything goes wrong, I need that freakin' passphrase to restore my data
<mark__> on menu
<ikonia> jacob__: read the link ubottu sent you - as I told you earlier
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: add the freq applet to your panel
<bigtom21485> from the ubuntu software center?
<mark__> r klik
<jacob__> can u send it a g
<ikonia> !dvd > jacob__
<ubottu> jacob__, please see my private message
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: no right click on the pannel choose add to panel
<mark__> yup
<Superbest> Emanon, you mean, like, "please, god, please edit my places menu"?
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: should be there in the list
<Emanon> yea
<mark__> god
<Superbest> Emanon, seems a bit... trivial
<mark__> ?
<Superbest> Emanon, seriously though
<happyface> is there a way to skip the current file while in cp -v?
<kaolbrec> jennifer, Ex Falso  can tag files
<bigtom21485> erUSUL: and in linux how do i disable freq. scaling or take manual control of it?
<ikonia> happyface: no
<ulb> I was going to get a DLink 321 and install FreeNAS, but I was wondering if it offers any advantages over just getting a wifi router that can run tomato or ww drt and attatching an external USB hard drive?
<ikonia> ulb: that's not an ubuntu question, so please take it to a more appropriate channel
<jennifer> kaolbrec, thanks :)
<bojan_> ima nekoj makedonec be?
<bigtom21485> erUSUL: 2GHz is listed but i can't seem to force it go that high for somereason it ignores the command
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: click on the icon. choose the performance governor if you want the cpu to go at full speed allways
<greezmunkey> srv, well there you go. Look here: No guarantees though...http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/
<sensae> I have onboard 6 channel audio. Is there a way for me to configure my sound to use one of these ports as a line in, and then route the line in to my line out?
<bigtom21485> erUSUL the thing is I wonder why i cant force it to run 2GHz...i mean its a 2GHz chip, you know?
<bhendro52> Enter text here...hey
<andrelima> hello everybody...I am facing some problems with the surf on the web with karmic koala...the surf is very slow.i will test now open dns to see if this help.but i ask for some suggestions from you to what is the problem
<gaurav> can any one help me in installing the login screen themesin 9.10
<bigtom21485> and ive seen it go that high in windows but windows' manual control does the same thing where it does more of what its supposed to but not ALL
<gaurav> if there is some one
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: by default linux uses ondemand. that will run at full speed only when needed
<bhendro52> Im installing ubuntu 9.10 on my dimesnion 5150.  completely killdisked all the partitions
<jacob__> waz crack pps
<ikonia> gaurav: theme support is disabled
<bhendro52> but im getting a very strange screen when installing the burned ISO image from a dvd
<bigtom21485> erUSUL: so the manual settings of 500MHz, 1GHz, and 2 GHz, why does it ignore 2GHz?
<bhendro52> anyone have this problem?
<ikonia> jacob__: stop asking that now
<srv> greezmunkey: thank you
<jacob__> nop i got it
<ikonia> ?
<gaurav> how to enable it
<erUSUL> bigtom21485: i can say that it works for me here amd 3800X2
<jacob__> ping
<mark__> no bhendro
<mark__> where thit you dl the image
<bigtom21485> it doesnt work for me here rm-70 2GHz x64 dual-core
<gaurav> ikonia
<ikonia> yes?
<gaurav> boss help me
<gaurav> plz
<gaurav> if u
<blaupunkt> leave
<gaurav> dont mind
<FloodBot4> gaurav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> gaurav: just ask your question and the channel will help if they can
<Superbest> I can't mount my harddrives through the menu, can anyone help?
<gaurav> my ouestion how i install login screen themes which i downloaded from site how to use it in karmic kola
<conb123> Roughly what percentage of my disk space should be swap?
<mark__> hmm verry specfic probes discribing ??????
<gaurav> ikonia
<gaurav> help me
<ikonia> gaurav: theme support is not enabled in gdm for 9.10
<greezmunkey> conb123, generally equal to ram, double if you plan to suspend system - I believe.
<gaurav> there is any way to enable it
<ikonia> gaurav: not at the moment
<jacob__> do u get yahoo to wrk
<ikonia> jacob__: yahoo what ?
<jacob__> msgger
<ikonia> jacob__: as in the website ?
<mark__> yahoepie :P
<skraps> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 115 kB, installed size 456 kB
<jacob__> i a new at thid
<jacob__> ops
<ikonia> jacob__: yahoo messanger protocol is enabled in messanger clients such as empathy and pidgin
<jastor> someone that happens to have a directlink to flashplayer for 9.04+? adobe themselves gives me a apt: link but it always chooses an partner thats down :P
<jacob__> ty u
<gaurav> can i install normal themes in karmic kola
<ikonia> jacob__: install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<ikonia> gaurav: no
<gaurav> not login screen themeskk
<Emanon> jastor 32 or 64 bit?
<jastor> ikonia: the repo got an old version :P
<jastor> Emanon: 32
<ikonia> jastor: then you need to get it direct from adobe.com
<jastor> ikonia: yes ;) and thats what i was asking for
<ikonia> 1/whois jacob__
<ikonia> jastor: what part is not clear go to adobe.com and download it ?
<mark__> \w
<jacob__> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<jastor> ikonia: if you said what i wrote :P when i try to download it from adobe com i get an apt: link :) and the partner it tries to download it from is down >:P
<jacob__> sudo aptitude install vlc xine mplayer libdvdread3
<ikonia> jastor: so contact adobe that their link is broken
<ikonia> jastor: I just downloaded it fine
<viyyer> what is the default username password for the ubuntu installation demo installed by testdrive?
<ikonia> jastor: please stop posting that in the channel
<jastor> ikonia: ok .. and could you just give me the deb?
<viyyer> ubuntu ubuntu doesn't seem to works
<viyyer> ubuntu ubuntu doesn't seem to work
<jastor> or the url to it ,)
<gaurav> how i can i enable my web cam in karmic kola
<ikonia> jastor: the deb is not available, only the tar file
<ikonia> !webcam | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jacob__> did u get it
<viyyer> gaurav, most webcams works
<ikonia> jacob__: I just got the tar file, yes
<viyyer> gaurav, most webcams works  out of the box
<mark__> enable enable
<ikonia> jacob__: oops, sorry, not you
<mark__> whats this
<jacob__> ok
<jacob__> ok
<sqwertle> Is there a program to create custom fonts?
<mark__> you don,t need to enable
<jastor> ikonia: so you choose tar instead of apt for ubuntu 9.04 .. ok
<jacob__> i like ubutnu
<ikonia> jacob__: yes
<jacob__> ops
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> jastor: "yes" sorry
<mark__> any programmers here
<mark__> ???
<ikonia> mark__: just ask your question
<jastor> ;) .. ohwell ill just get the tar then ..
<mark__> ?
<mark__> wath question
<mark__> :)
<ikonia> mark__: the one you want to know the answer to
<gaurav> how can check that my webcam is working or not
<jacob__> dot know
<ikonia> gaurav: read the link ubottu sent you
<viyyer> gaurav run cheese and see if it shows the video directly or not
<mark__> i have th e answers but i,m
<mark__> stunned\
#ubuntu 2011-03-07
<arrrghhh> Angstrom_: wouldn't really be in the scope of this room.
<Angstrom_> I've been trying to capture audio with audacity and alsamixer, switching the capture device to the mixer, but it sounds very echoey
<edbian> arrrghhh, I believe that the choices listed are the display modes that the card is capable. of.  Not sure what 'screen' is referring to.  I think it is the virtual software screen.  Meaning even if you had the hardware linux cannot support a monitor that is greater than 4096 x 4096 pixels.
<erUSUL> Angstrom_: "stuff" is quite a broad concept ...
<arrrghhh> Angstrom_: #audacity is a room
<Angstrom_> If #audacity is a room, has users that don't answer, is anyone at their keyboard?
<arrrghhh> edbian: sad.  well 720p will have to do then.
<jktcat> ok, I have a flickering/jumpy screen issue.  I thought it went away but it didn't.  I have the latest graphics driver installed and I've tried switching between the 2 refresh rates it has listed.
<zmv> bai
<edbian> Angstrom_, that is so vague it is impossible to answer.  Do you know what Audacity is used for?
<cha0s2358> whats the command to give me root access with nautilus?
<noonian> sudo nautilus
<arrrghhh> cha0s2358: alt-f2 -> gksu nautilus
<hiexpo> something wrong with the prism for twitter it's broken goes to facebook
<arrrghhh> DO NOT use sudo.
<arrrghhh> noonian: that's for cli apps.  use gksu if it's a gui app.
<cha0s2358> think you. i was using sudo gknautilus
<arrrghhh> cha0s2358: gksu for gui apps.  BE CAREFUL!
<jktcat> any ideas on how to fix a jumpy screen?
<tooStupid4Linux> Stupid question: I have tried to get Maverick installed on a RAID0 system.  I have "/boot" on the first disk as non-RAID "ext4".  Does the "bootable" flag need to be set to "on"?
<cha0s2358> its fine, i'm jut trying to change the actualy directory of my media shortcut folders.
<Muelli> tooStupid4Linux: nope.
<tooStupid4Linux> Muelli: Thanks.  I am just doing yet another install as the system would not boot.
<noonian> arrrghhh, what is the difference between gksudo and sudo? does gksudo not run the graphics library code with elevated permissions?
<linuxpois> getting error xmls on curl.troblehooting tips?
<arrrghhh> noonian: i'm actually not positive on the specifics, but i was told sudo for cli apps, gksu for gui apps (kdesu for kde)
<tooStupid4Linux> And for anyone following this sad-saga, the 3rd(!) alternative CD hangs at 73%.  Either I have a fault with a drive (CD verifies OK), the ISO (md5 is ok) or there is something else deepy wrong.  Back to the USB and a second minimal install.  *sigh*
<hiexpo> ok has anyone ever seen this   > log into twitter with a prism and it logs me into facebook
<chris2> DasEi: i did use "sudo ufw allow 53/udp" however nmap still gives me "53/udp closed domain" and the c programm fails to bind
<Angstrom_> I have a problem with Audacity.  When I try to change the playback device to ALSA: default and ALSA: default sound card (0:0), it sounds very tinny
<Angstrom_> Try listening to the sound file at http://www.mediafire.com/?db7iytlg1w4h8bg to see what I mean
<arrrghhh> chris2: did you disable ufw just for fun?
<Angstrom_> How do I change it so that it doesn't sound tinny, it sounds like it's already capturing and playing it back at the same time
<FloodBot2> Angstrom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noonian> arrrghhh, ah, it seems like the only difference is that gksudo prevents your settings files from becoming owned by root for whichever graphical program you run
<Angstrom_> I used the instructions at http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Recording_audio_playing_on_the_computer
<Angstrom_> Why isn't anyone answering
<noonian> because no one here is familiar with audacity
<th0r> Angstrom_: either because we don't like you, or we don't know the answser....take your pick
<Daekdroom> th0r, I don't think anybody would hold anything against someone they have just met in a technical support channel
<arrrghhh> lol
<Spirits-Sight> what is people recommendation for all-in-one printer / scanners?
<arrrghhh> Spirits-Sight: HP.
<Spirits-Sight> arrrghhh: any one?
<chris2> Muelli: i don't know how familiar you are with socket programming but i tried using AI_ALL for ai_flags and i still get the "Bad value for ai_flags" error, but i don't think the problem is in the code, because it works for other ports
<arrrghhh> Spirits-Sight: i just bought one for my gf, 1 sec
<chris2> arrrghhh: uhm no, should i try?
<chris2> arrrghhh: i am not usually using ufw so it should be in it's standard state
<Muelli> chris2: hm. but you are aware that you can't normally bind below 1024 as a user?
<Habstinat> edbian: Well it installed successfully, but now I have the same black screen error when I try to boot from the OS. >.<
<dwarder> where does vnc saves it's snapshots?
<arrrghhh> chris2: worth a short
<dwarder> nevermind
<chris2> Muelli: hm, so you're saying i need sudo priviledges for such a bind? because it does make sense what you're saying
<Habstinat> edbian: I now know how to fix it, but I can't find a way to edit kernel parameters while booting up.
<Angstrom_> I have a problem with Audacity.  When I try to change the playback device to ALSA: default and ALSA: default sound card (0:0), it sounds very tinny
<arrrghhh> Spirits-Sight: photosmart plus.  i have an officejet 5610 as well.  HP just has a great track record of linux support, unlike some other printer companies.
<Angstrom_> Try listening to the sound file at http://www.mediafire.com/?db7iytlg1w4h8bg to see what I mean
<Angstrom_> How do I change it so that it doesn't sound tinny, it sounds like it's already capturing and playing it back at the same time
<Angstrom_> I used the instructions at http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Recording_audio_playing_on_the_computer
<FloodBot2> Angstrom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris2> arrrghhh: nope, still nothing
<Muelli> chris2: well. Either UID 0, privileges on the binary or configure yuor linux to allow users to bind below 1024 (not recommended)
<arrrghhh> priv's of the app would be my next guess chris2, seems you're looking into that ;)
<Habstinat> Does anyone know of a way to edit kernel parameters before Ubuntu boots, or do I have to make a video of that too?
<Muelli> Habstinat: just add it to the linux commandline, i.e. in GRUB
<Spirits-Sight> thanks arrrghhh!  which one you think better and which one using less use of screen on the device?  I trying to do all on computer as I am blind and need to able to use from computer nott screen on device.
<linuxpois> getting error xmls on curl.troblehooting tips?
<chris2> Muelli: i see, but i'd need to constantly make debugging on the programm, rebuilding, etc. I am guessing the priviledges wouldn't remain the same upon modification ?
<DasEi> Habstinat: call bootmenu (left ctrl), press e
<Muelli> chris2: yeah. probably not.
<arrrghhh> Spirits-Sight: well an officejet probably, but both will probably need some initial configuration on the device...
<Habstinat> DasEi: Thanks. I was wondering how to call the bootmenu.
<noonian> Spirits-Sight, my roomate has a shiny black one that works well haha no idea what the brand it though
<HeIsRisen> Hello, I have a question. Why is it, even though I have 7zip installed, when I right click a .zip file and select open with ... 7zip does not come up as an option?
<chris2> Muelli: tried running in privileged mode and now it binds just fine, so yes, that was the problem.. nice
<chris2> Muelli: thank you
<chris2> arrrghhh: thank you for the help!
<arrrghhh> chris2: np.
<Muelli> HeIsRisen: I guess because it doesn't integrate well with the desktop. You have to configure Nautilus to make it show that option I guess.
<chris2> DasEi: thank you for the help :)
<DasEi> chris2have fun
<HeIsRisen> Muelli, where would I start doing that at?
<Muelli> HeIsRisen: google.
<Muelli> HeIsRisen: nonetheless, nautilus should offer you to extract using file-roller .So there should be no need to do that anyway.
<tooStupid4Linux> Another stupid question: For RAID0, do the drives have to be the same model and from the same manufacturer (mine are the same size, but one is WD and the other Seagate)
<Habstinat> DasEi: Just rapidly smashed my left Ctrl button a gadzillion times while booting, but I couldn't get to the bootmenu.
<linuxpois> getting error xmls on curl.//troblehooting tips? #shell
<Stryker> HeIsRisen, all you have done is install the 7zip library
<DasEi> Habstinat: are you in that ubuntu -os now ?
<foobarbecue1> What is the deal on Natty? Has it been released yet??
<Stryker> automatically file roller can unzip 7zip files
<aeon-ltd> foobarbecue1: no
<DasEi> !natty | foobarbecue1
<ubottu> foobarbecue1: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Muelli> Stryker: I bet an aweful lot that it does.
<Stryker> foobarbecue1, it is in alpha 2 i think
<HeIsRisen> Stryker, so I don't need to install 7zip just the library?
<satyavrat> i am unable to install gdocs extension in open office?
<Stryker> HeIsRisen, yup
<foobarbecue1> ooh April. My bad
<foobarbecue1> thanks
<Stryker> HeIsRisen, simple as that
<samth0mas> hi, i was wondering if it's possible to share my wireless connection on my netbook running ubuntu with my desktop running windows 7
<Habstinat> DasEi: Yes, but I can't see anything. I hear the startup congas and can blindly login though. I need to add "nomodeset" to the end.
<cha0s2358> Ok, gksu didn't allow what I wanted. Can anyone tell me how to either change the directory of the "icon Folders' For music, videos, pictures, etc. so that they read from /home/media/mpoint/<respective-folder> OR move the "icon folders" to /home/media/mpoint/ so that when bookmarked I can access my ntfs shared storage while maintaning the neatness of the icon folders?
<HeIsRisen> Stryker, but does file roller see .apk files for Android as archives or will I have to rename them all as .zip
<DasEi> !ics | samth0mas
<ubottu> samth0mas: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<samth0mas> thank you.
<Muelli> cha0s2358: have a look in gconf. I bet bookmarks are stored there. but I don't know for sure. You can also check GNOME documentation or have a look at the source.
<Stryker> HeIsRisen, i am not familiar with android, but i suggest taking the file extention [.apk] off, and see what can unzip it
<satyavrat> anyone can help me ?
<Muelli> !ask | satyavrat
<ubottu> satyavrat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<satyavrat> i am unable to install gdocs extension in open office/ubuntu
<Habstinat> DasEi: I think I logged in and I think I'm in a terminal now, but I'm only basing this on the sounds I hear.
<tooStupid4Linux> Just to answer myself - no it does not matter if the drives are from different manufacutrers
<HeIsRisen> Stryker, thanks
<satyavrat> k
<DasEi> Habstinat: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<HeIsRisen> Will do some more digging, is there a 7zip program for linux?
<Stryker> HeIsRisen, just try it without any modification, and try to make it work, file content matters most to linux
<cha0s2358> Muelli, checked with gnome documentation and as of yet found nothing useful and not advanced enough to rewrite the source code for it
<linuxpois> stryker:getting error xmls on curl.//troblehooting tips? #shell
<Six3> ndiswrapper is messing up my system. I just reinstalled ubuntu, verified that lsusb was working, then tried again to install a wifi driver through ndiswrapper. it said, "module could not be loaded: error was" and ndiswrapper became unresponsive. now lsusb does not work agian. is there anyway to undo whatever ndiswrapper did, or do I have to do a fresh install of ubuntu again?
<Stryker> HeIsRisen, i am using ark for 7zip files
<yorua007> HeIsRisen: there is unrar
<Angstrom_> I have a problem with Audacity.  When I try to change the playback device to ALSA: default and ALSA: default sound card (0:0), it sounds very tinny
<Angstrom_> Try listening to the sound file at http://www.mediafire.com/?db7iytlg1w4h8bg to see what I mean
<Angstrom_> How do I change it so that it doesn't sound tinny, it sounds like it's already capturing and playing it back at the same time
<FloodBot2> Angstrom_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angstrom_> I used the instructions at http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Recording_audio_playing_on_the_computer
<Stryker> linuxpois, i have no idea
<DasEi> Habstinat: find the line : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<HeIsRisen> unrar doesn't recognize .apks as archives
<HeIsRisen> I will check out arc
<DasEi> add nomodeset there ..
<HF_acid> HeIsRisen: in the repositories is p7zip which integrates into the built archive manager
<Habstinat> DasEi: I can't use Gedit, I'm not getting any screen output :P
<Muelli> HeIsRisen: .apks are normal ZIP files. Just rename them and unpack... as simple as that.
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Stryker> Angstrom_, try out the #opensourcemusicians channel
<tseug11> My system has locked up twice, installed it yesterday. can't even use sysreq + REISUB
<HeIsRisen> Muelli, it's easy to say, harder to do with several hundered files
<Stryker> Angstrom_, it's my fav channel for that
<HeIsRisen> Alot easier using a program that recognizes them as archives off the bat.
<tseug11> anything i can do to diagnose whats going on?
<Muelli> HeIsRisen: then do a simple bash line using "unzip" for christs sake.
<DasEi> Habstinat: find the line : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX , add nomodeset there .. ctrl+w to save, ctrl+x to exit nano
<Habstinat> DasEi: I can't see the terminal either. If you can tell me how many times I should press the down arrow to get to that line, I could probably do it.
<HeIsRisen> Just really started using linux and am trying to get things very similar to my windows setup
<dasen1> Hi guys, I'm using natty amd64 and for some reason things don't get upgraded after I do a "sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-ugprade', it says there is nothing to upgrade, and I've been getting that for a few months. The reason I'm disappointed is that I want to try the latest Unity code. Does anyone have the same problem? Do you want me to show my sources.list?
<hiexpo> must be root to use getit
<DasEi> Habstinat: ctrl+alt+F2
<HeIsRisen> I theme for android ROMs and bash definitely would not be time efficient
<Muelli> dasen1: what do yours look like?
<edbian> dasen1, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get safe-upgrade  might work
<DasEi> Habstinat: why can't you see terminal ?
<edbian> DasEi, He has an nvidia card that Ubuntu does not like.  He had to boot the live CD using nomodeset
<ehidle> oooo... linux audio :)
<DasEi> edbian: ah, thx for whole story
<edbian> DasEi, sure
<cellis> I'm trying to get my sound working. When I start up ubuntu 10.10, it plays a drum sound. Then after I login ... nothing. Any ideas?
 * ehidle uses Ubuntu Studio
<Habstinat> DasEi: Something with my NVidia card. I can boot from my Ubuntu USB with the parameter and make changes from there.
<noonian> HeIsRisen, the built in archive manager can handle .apk files. I just opened one and also extracted one
<yeik> anybody have a good way of diagnosing why a system would suddenly freeze, or a way to look for logs or create logs? fresh install yesterday, just been customizing it up.
<edbian> cellis, check the volume in alsamixer
<HeIsRisen> noonian, then I am doing something wrong ... they register as a file type unknown
<DasEi> Habstinat: I assume you use lucid or later ? (check grub --version)
<ehidle> cellis: also see if you are using a theme that doesn't have any sounds associated with it?
<Habstinat> DasEi: 10.10. Downloaded the ISO today.
<svm_invictvs> h
<noonian> HeIsRisen, I may have something installed that is integrating with the archive tool i dont know
<DasEi> Habstinat: so, give left ctrl another try, its approx a second after the post beep of the box, else it's lil' more complicated, becaus grub has to be updated too, rather we could try something else
<dasen1> Muelli: http://pastebin.com/Qxw9wNaB
<HeIsRisen> I found a patch that fixes my problem
<HeIsRisen> Thanks
<dasen1> edbian: safe-upgrade doesn't work, apt complains it doesn't recognize that option...
<DasEi> Habstinat: you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from commandline already ?
<edbian> dasen1, oh, sorry.   There is an aptitude safe-upgrade.  It's apt-get upgrade for apt-get.
<Habstinat> DasEi: Are you sure I can't edit that file while on a LiveUSB?
<Muelli> hm dasen1. looks good to me... what does 'apt-cache policy linux' say?
<DasEi> Habstinat: yes, but for the update we need a braoder chroot
<DasEi> Habstinat: you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from commandline already ?
<dasen1> Muelli: linux:
<dasen1>   Instalado: (nenhum)
<dasen1>   Candidato: 2.6.37.4.6
<dasen1>   Tabela de Versão:
<dasen1>      2.6.37.4.6 0
<FloodBot2> dasen1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Habstinat> DasEi: On my LiveUSB commandline, yes.
<DasEi> Habstinat: err, you spek from that usb now, not a different platform ?
<Habstinat> DasEi: I'm not even sure if I logged in correctly on my real OS -- you press enter, then type in your password to log in, right? The OS is running but due to the nomodeset problem I can't see anything.
<DasEi> Habstinat: while we are talking, are you on the same box ??
<dasen1> Muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576719/
<Habstinat> DasEi: Yes. I just booted from my USB when you asked me to run that command.
<Muelli> hm. dasen1. It should show 2.6.38.5.19 or so. Does the apt-get update fully work?
<DasEi> Habstinat: that can't work. I assumed you speak on one box while typing on the (working) commandline of the buggy one
<obiwan___> hi people, im cleaning this lil netbook for some free space. i removed the old kernels, but i wonder, those 'linux-headers-generic', 'linux-image-generic', without any kernel number like the rest (linux-image-generic-2.35.whatever) , can i remove them too?
<Habstinat> DasEi: If you're asking if I'm chatting from that computer, no. I'm chatting from my iPhone.
<DasEi> this was my question, fine then , Habstinat
<Muelli> obiwan___: better not.
<trism> obiwan___: those allow you to upgrade kernels when new ones are released
<obiwan___> oh ok
<luxgeek> I just installed wicd how do I disable the "default" network manager?
<Muelli> obiwan___: they shouldn't take up any space anyway
<luxgeek> disable/uninstall
<DasEi> Habstinat: so you're logged in terminal now, so do  a :
<obiwan___> sweet ill keep them thank you Muelli and trism
<DasEi> Habstinat:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: you can remove nm-applet from startup applications.  i wouldn't uninstall it.
<Habstinat> DasEi: I'm not sure if we're clear on facts here. Let me explain.
<RealEyes> >.>;
<DasEi> yes
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: Isn't there an applet for wicd also?
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: i thought you said you installed it already...
<ikonia> ?
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: I have wicd installed, I just haven't put the applet in the panel yet.
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: i'm not sure.  it showed up in the notification area automatically IIRC
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: Hmm...ok.
<dasen1> Muelli: here's the output of 'sudo apt-get update' http://paste.ubuntu.com/576721/
<firefox_dude> i am alive
<Habstinat> DasEi: I have a computer with Ubuntu installed. It boots, but I get no output from the monitor whatsoever apart from my manufacturer's boot screen. My laptop has a NVidia card, which is causing this. The fix is simple: add "nomodeset" to the end of the boot parameters. I could do this with my LiveUSB by pressing tab to edit, which is how I installed. I can't do this with the actual OS installed though. Left Ctrl does nothing
<Habstinat> Well, it might be doing something, but I get no output on the screen so I wouldn't be able to tell. I am running Ubunu via my LiveUSB right now.
<DasEi> Habstinat: k, and now you booted it with the usb ?
<claybugg> could someone take a look at my question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/148086
<Habstinat> DasEi: Booted Ubuntu? Yes.
<Guest19171> while using curl,for posting tweet from shell,i am getting error 53{xml file:basic authentication error}...any suggestions?
<gsfai> I have a done a backup using dd, and i want to restore the files but NOT override the content of the original drive, how do i mount it on a virtual drive?
<edbian> claybugg, I'm reading.  CAn't guarantee I can answer it.
<gsfai> overwrite*
<cha0s2358> Hi, I am running ubuntu 10.10 dual boot with windows 7. I have a major portion of my hdd set up as ntfs for shared storage between operating systems. I am trying to either change the directory of default media folders "with the little icons on them" from /home/cha0s2358/<respective media folder> to reflect the placement of my media. /media/mpoint/<respective media folder> while keeping the icon defined folders. OR moving the icon
<cha0s2358>  defined media folders themselves to mpoint. can anyone help me with this?
<DasEi> Habstinat: so there we got  a working commandline then, we caan use to acces hd's grub
<edbian> claybugg, As a workaround have you tried simply modprobe-ing your driver for the wifi card after it shuts off?
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: It's not showing in the notification area "by default" for me...unless I need to reboot...
<Guest19171> edbian:while using curl,for posting tweet from shell,i am getting error 53{xml file:basic authentication error}...any suggestions?
<alive_dude> anyone alive?
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo fdisk -l
<claybugg> edbian: i have not. how would i do that?
<DasEi> !hi | alive_dude
<cha0s2358> alive_dude, | anyone
<Habstinat> DasEi: Alright, one minute...
<DasEi> Habstinat: I guess your intrnal is sda
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: ...is it running?
<alive_dude> cha0s2358
<tooStupid4Linux> My USB minimal install is listsing the USB drive as "sda", will that mess up the RAID configs when I reboot?  (Last time the machine wouldn't boot after the install was complete)
<edbian> Guest19171, I never have used curl.  Try doing it as root. (or maybe you have to log into twitter or something) IDK, don't you that either.
<alive_dude> !anyone | alive_dude
<ubottu> alive_dude, please see my private message
<luxgeek> No alive_dude, no one is alive...a bunch of corpses chatting in here ....
<StevenX> Hi. I have an NTFS partition running windows, and I want Ubuntu to mount that partition on boot-up. How can I do this?
<edbian> claybugg, first get the name of the driver using lspci -k   (lists a lot of stuff you'll have to read through it, find your wifi card, and look at the 'module')
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: wicd? afaik...
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: should have an entry in your menu as well ;)
<edbian> claybugg, Then we can simply modprobe <driverName> and see if it helps.
<edbian> claybugg, Linux calls drivers 'modules' if they are part of the kernel.
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: I do have an entry for the wicd network manager
<edbian> claybugg, You can pastebin lspci -k if it confuses you and I'll read it.
<dasen1> can anyone paste a good set of lines for sources.list to use the natty version of ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: i don't lie ;)
<RealEyes> okay guys I have a  small problem with os-prober. It won't find my win7 on /media/sda!
<claybugg> edbian: does this sound like it? "PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<claybugg> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<claybugg> 	Kernel modules: r8169
<claybugg> "
<RealEyes> How do I fix this?
<dvikas> I am not able to connect to WLAN on my hp laptop, on the new Ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot2> claybugg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> !natty | dasen1
<ubottu> dasen1: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<dvikas> how to fix this?
<alive_dude> later corpses
<edbian> claybugg, That's probably your wired interface
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: Just ddon't have anything in the notification area
<dasen1> !natty
<Habstinat> DasEi: Have to take a short break for a second, be right back
<edbian> claybugg, to clarify, the wifi card has to be working right now for it to show up reliably in lspci -k
<Nighthawk``> how can i force to close a gui window ?
<edbian> claybugg, You're on the right track though.
<DasEi> Habstinat: ping me then
<DasEi> (nick)
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: hrm.  notification area is enabled..?  i dunno.
<edbian> Nighthawk``, kill the process that controls it (use kill -9 if it's stubborn)
<dvikas> helloooooo???
<edbian> dvikas, hi
<arrrghhh> Nighthawk``: if you hit the close window and it's frozen usually ubuntu will offer to force close it.
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: Ummm...need to think outside the box now :P
<leex> hi  I installed a fresh ubuntu today and there is no xrandr packeage anymore, just grandr and lxrandr, is that a bug?
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: reboot?
<Nighthawk``> but it's the "language & text" window
<dvikas> hi edbian
<arrrghhh> Nighthawk``: system monitor?
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: Of COURSE notification area is installed...or I wouldn't know it wasn't showing in it :P
<dvikas> I am not able to connect to WLAN on my hp laptop, on the new Ubuntu 10.10
<dvikas> how to fix this?
<arrrghhh> luxgeek: reboot then, i'm not sure.  it worked for me, that's all i remember.
<RealEyes> okay guys I have a  small problem with os-prober. It won't find my win7 on /media/sda! How do I fix this?
<luxgeek> arrrghhh: Ok.
<edbian> dvikas, at the high level, figure out what card you have, figure out what driver you need for that card, install that driver (drivers are called modules in linux)
<arrrghhh> dvikas: need to explain more.  is it able to scan, does it see networks?  did it work in the livecd?  have you looked for hardware drivers connected to a cable?
<RealEyes> okay guys I have a  small problem with os-prober. It won't find my win7 on /media/sda! How do I fix this?
<noonian> dvikas, are there any drivers listed under system->administration->additional drivers?
<dvikas> yes but in order to install the driver, I need to connect to the network
<gsfai> root@work:/home/andrew# mount -t vfat -o loop ./PHONECARD.gz /mnt/disk/ --- mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bla bla bla (any suggestions?)
<dvikas> which is not being possible!
<mickster04> dvikas: even wiredly
<DasEi> !repeat | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<moderngeek1> luxgeek:m getting error 53..while using curl for posting tweet ...authetication fail...any suggestion?
<dvikas> haven;t tried wired!
<dvikas> let me see!
<DasEi> RealEyes: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<moderngeek1> luxgeek:m getting error 53..while using curl for posting tweet ...authetication fail...any suggestion?
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/FJUexPEi ... It's still not seeing win7 on /sda
<trism> moderngeek1: I doubt you can easily use curl now to test the api, since they disabled basic auth a while ago
<gwinbee__> how does one configure a VPN to only be used by certain programs? namely firefox.
<wizardslovak> hello peopel
<arrrghhh> !hi | wizardslovak
<arrrghhh> crap
<wizardslovak> i installed vsftpd , how do i web login into it?
<Logan_> arrrghhh: that command doesn't exist anymore
<gwinbee__> (I am using 10.04 lucid)
<gwinbee__> and openvpn
<Nighthawk``> arrrghhh, thanks system monitor helped me
<Logan_> wizardslovak: /join #vsftpd
<jenny> test
<ScaroDj> Hi! A silly question... How do I make an update to 10.10?
<arrrghhh> Logan_: i see that lol
<arrrghhh> ScaroDj: go to system -> administration -> update manager
<edbian> ScaroDj, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade.  or the update manager gui ^^
<wizardslovak> Logan_, thank you
<jenny> swedish ubuntu irc?
<moderngeek1> trism:curl -u yourusername:yourpassword -d status=”Your Message Here” https://twitter.com/statuses/update.xml
<Logan_> wizardslovak: you're welcome
<Logan_> !se | jenny
<ubottu> jenny: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jenny> tack thank you
<moderngeek1> trism:getting error on message string
<StevenX> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ScaroDj> edbian, but isn't that for updating only the packages?
<StevenX> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<edbian> ScaroDj, What else is there to update?   (yes it is)
<trism> moderngeek1: as I said, you can't use basic auth anymore with twitter, they disabled it, so that won't work
<gwinbee__> ScaroDj: what is your current version number?
<moderngeek1> trism:ok..
<RealEyes> DasEi: Can you help some more?
<wizardslovak> Logan_, noones there
<Logan_> wizardslovak: I see... :/
<moderngeek1> trism:ok.so any other way?
<ScaroDj> edbian, I'm used to Kubuntu which has support for the installed version and an option for updating the whole thing
<ScaroDj> gwinbee__ 10.4 I think
<gwinbee__> ScaroDj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<edbian> ScaroDj, Every piece of software in Ubuntu is a package.  Unless you go around installing random stuff from the Internet. (even in that case a lot of things you install will probably be packages)
<edbian> ScaroDj, update-manager in gnome updates 'everything'
<RealEyes> This sums up my whole problem, when you consider that Win7 should be there as well: http://pastebin.com/4e6SRQvT
<gwinbee__> edbian: he's not currently on maverick. he wants to upgrade lucid to maverick.
<ScaroDj> I see... OK, thanks edbian
<ScaroDj> I'll check it out, gwinbee__ Thanks
<edbian> ScaroDj, Is that true?  Are you trying to update to a newer version of Ubuntu?  (e.g. 10.04 -> 10.10)
<ScaroDj> edbian: yes
<Stryker> update-manager -u in terminal ScaroDj
<edbian> ScaroDj, System -> Admin -> Software sources.  change the drop down from 'LTS releases' to 'normal releases'  then start the update-manager and you'll see a button to upgrade to the newest version.
<ScaroDj> edbian: I've always done it with Kubuntu, but I'm currently (trying to) using Ubuntu
<edbian> ScaroDj, Updating from one version to the next still is just a process of updating packages though :)
<RealEyes> os-prober won't find my win7! HELP!
<gwinbee__> right, what edbian said
<DasEi> RealEyes: I'm on it, the pastebin failed to load
<edbian> gwinbee__, ScaroDj :)
<mickster04> RealEyes: are you sure it's there? can you mount the partition and view the files?
<RealEyes> Yes.
<RealEyes> http://pastebin.com/4e6SRQvT
<RealEyes> I'm calm, I'm calm... :)
<trism> moderngeek1: many other ways, all kind of offtopic here, quick search finds tweepy if you want to use it with python, or twurl, which has a curl-like interface, neither of which I've tried
<ActionParsnip> ScaroDj: you can also change: Promt=lts  to Prompt=normal  in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<RealEyes> I copied /boot from my ubuntu '/' and pasted it in the Win7 HDD root.
<RealEyes> Thought that'd work but, didn't.
<ActionParsnip> ScaroDj: then run: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade        will upgrade in the terminal :)
<wizardslovak> hmm
<mickster04> RealEyes: how diod you expect that to work?!
<RealEyes> http://pastebin.com/4e6SRQvT
<wizardslovak> Logan_,  well i just want ftp server so i can backup my wordpress
<RealEyes> I ran a command to install grub on that HDD.
<leex> fixed it bye,
<mickster04> RealEyes: did you run it to the partition or the harddrive? like sda or sda#
<DasEi> RealEyes: don't repeat, second worked; there is a hint that a sector is used already, any special hd ?
<RealEyes> http://pastie.org/1641395
<RealEyes> sda
<RealEyes> I have two HDDs.
<RealEyes> A 320GB w/ 10.10, which I'm on now, and a 500GB w/ Win7.
<DasEi> RealEyes: so sdb conatains ubu and sda windows ?
<StevenX> Hi. I'm trying to edit my fstab (I've already backed up the original), and need to get the UUID of a device. Can anyone tell me how?
<RealEyes> Yes.
<RealEyes> It was the other way around until I swapped the SATA cords.
<edbian> StevenX, vol_id /dev/sda
<mickster04> !who | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<StevenX> I used 'ls /dev/disk/by-uuid' and while that tells me the UUIDs, it doesn't tell me which UUID belong to which drive.
<RealEyes> Yes, DasEi.
<DasEi> RealEyes: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub* && sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sda
<RealEyes> Thanks, mickster04 :P
<ScaroDj> edbian, gwinbee__, ActionParsnip, the changing to LTS Releases method worked, I'm at it. Thanks guys!
<StevenX> edbian, I get "vol_id: command not found"
<DasEi> RealEyes: then change bios to boot from sda
<mickster04> RealEyes: it just makes it easier for people to work out who needs help and who's getting some
<RealEyes> DasEi. My BIOS only allows me to boot from HDD.
<DasEi> RealEyes: yes but either first or second
<RealEyes> SDA is just the first one. My terminal is asking me if I really want to remove grub2 now because my system would be unbootable.
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ready now, sorry for that.
<claybugg> edbian i'm still looking through my drivers. there is only one that looks related to internet
<RealEyes> After I boot from SDA, how do I get grub back on there to get back into linux? :/ ... DasEi.
<DasEi> RealEyes: why can't you boot from first hd ??
<claybugg> when i do modprobe <drivername> do i enter the module number or the actual name?
<cellis> no luck with the sound. still only plays drums and other sounds on login.
<DasEi> RealEyes: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub* && sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sda
<DasEi> RealEyes: grub will be there
<mickster04> cellis: maybe the app is muted?
<cellis> alsamixer is all the way up
<mickster04> cellis: even for individual apps?
<DasEi> Habstinat: so same scene, usb - terminal fuctional ?
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1641407
<mickster04> cellis: sound preferencees
<cellis> mickster, yes
<Habstinat> DasEi: Yes.
<cellis> mickster04: i'm in sound preferences
<mickster04> cellis: are the setting set to output to the same output as the sounds are?
<StevenX> edbian, thanks for your help. I actually found the following command: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<mickster04> cellis: so what app isn't working? or is it any app at all?
<StevenX> That command will list the UUID and tell me which device that UUID belongs to.
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo fdisk -l , which partition is your root ?
<cellis> mickster04: youtube mp3s, sound tests
<cellis> shouldn't sound preferences play a sound when i slide the volume bar?
<DasEi> RealEyes: close synatic / softwarecenter/updates.. retry
<mickster04> cellis: nope, but what about rhythm box or banshee if you have either installed?
<administrator> hello  everyone
<mickster04> administrator: hey
<cellis> yeap got rythmbox
<ActionParsnip> hi administrator
<mickster04> cellis: is that also silent?
<mickster04> Guest14131: register perhaps?
<mickster04> Guest14131: :p
<RealEyes> DasEi: Xchat and Terminal are the only things open. Same error. Should I unmount the drive?
<Habstinat> DasEi: Pretty sure it's /dev/sda1. It's System is "Linux" and it's flagged as bootable.
<Logan_> administrator is already registered :P
<cellis> mickster04: need to find a quick mp3
<mickster04> cellis: ah ok
<ActionParsnip> cellis: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<DasEi> RealEyes: you can't
<RealEyes> DasEi: Yes, I can unmount the drive...
<cellis> ok
<fredhami> I wondering does anyone know how to install and set web content setting on dansguardian?
<cellis> in rhythmbox
<visual1ce> how do i copy all the files in a folder to <orginal name.backup>
<DasEi> RealEyes: you can't unmount the ubu drive while using it; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade works ?
<visual1ce> <original name>.backup
<mickster04> fredhami: this is more ubuntu help rather than indivdual software, try their forums / channels
<cellis> mickster04: rhythmbox says couldn't start playback (null)
<StevenX> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fredhami> ok
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<cellis> ActionParsnip: going to try that next
<mickster04> cellis: what about the thing that ActionParsnip said to do?
<mickster04> cellis: ok
<RealEyes> DasEi: the Ubu drive is /sdb, win7 is /sda
<Habstinat> DasEi: Alright. It's mounted now.
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<RealEyes> DasEi: Err... /sda1
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<OsakaFoo> where do I talk about 11.04?
<DasEi> RealEyes: you can't unmount the ubu drive while using it; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade works ?
<arand> OsakaFoo: #ubuntu+1
<OsakaFoo> arand, thanks
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<RealEyes> DasEi: Yes, both work.
<cellis> mickster04 , ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b65c4c16575f23e81babd351903920147b31efec
<RealEyes> But, errors at the end!
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo mount --bind /usr  /mnt/usr
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok. Doing them all now.
<luxgeek> How in the world am I supposed to get one large desktop on my dual monitors? everything "ubuntu" related on the net talks about an xorg.conf which doesn't exist...? GAH!
<luxgeek> HELP!
<DasEi> luxgeek: nvidia ?
<edbian> luxgeek, just create it.  (please don't yell)
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1641438
<ChogyDan> Habstinat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<edbian> luxgeek, the file does not exist by default.  If you create it the system will read it.
<noonian> luxgeek, there is usually a monitor settings manager in system->preferences that will let you set it up
<Habstinat> DasEi: Did all the commands.
<mickster04> luxgeek: try the system>pref>monitors
<cellis> whoa
<DasEi> RealEyes: there is another dpkg open, check it (top) and close it
<cellis> when i changed the sound test to analog output, it worked!
<mickster04> cellis: marvelous
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo chroot /mnt
<cellis> now what
<cellis> lol
<mickster04> cellis: problem fixed?
<ActionParsnip> luxgeek: if you make one, it will be obeyed
<DasEi> luxgeek: nvidia ?
<cellis> wow yeah
<ScarabDrowner> In 10.10, I'm learning to type Dvorak. I have the layout menu by the clock, and I set the key combo to switch layouts as both Alt keys at the same time. However, the key combo does not seem to work. I hit both Alt keys, and nothing happens.
<cellis> mickster04: your message just beeped
<cellis> awesome
<RealEyes> DasEi: Check it in the top?
<Habstinat> DasEi: Now I have a root prompt.
<mickster04> cellis: very good indeed
<cellis> now i need to get this wireless card working
<DasEi> nano /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> Habstinat: ^
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | luxgeek
<ubottu> luxgeek: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: that wil need sudo ;)
<DasEi> RealEyes: enter top in trml
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: chroot ?
<tooStupid4Linux> I have just realised why a minimal install from a USB doesn't work.  GRUB gets installed to /dev/sda....which is the USB stick.  ARG!
<jck> gsick
<DasEi> yupp, thx ActionParsnip
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok. Now I have the editor open with that file.
<chris2> I have a small problem. When I am connecting with telnet to my pc using localhost as an address it works just fine, but when i'm using the actual ip, i'm getting a connection refused message. Firestarter doesn't seem to help
<ScarabDrowner> how do I get the Alt-Alt key combo to work like it's supposed to?
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: you mean left and right alt?
<DasEi> sudo nano /etc/default/grub is right , Habstinat, so first ctrl+x
<ScarabDrowner> mickster04: yes
<edbian> chris2, Do you have a router?  What IP are you using?
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576740/
<chris2> yes i do have a router, it has dhcp
<tooStupid4Linux> Will I be able to manually add grub?
<chris2> edbian: oh i see
<tooStupid4Linux> Using the CD....
<edbian> chris2, You have to forward the telnet port on the router.  What IP are you using?
<Habstinat> DasEi: I'm already as root.
<chris2> edbian: you are sugessting that it's not forwarding the packets
<DasEi> RealEyes: I'll be back in few minutes, please check what uses dpkg
<chris2> edbian: i am using local ip
<RealEyes> okay
<cellis> mickster04: thanks alot
<chris2> edbian: not the public one
<edbian> chris2, well if you're using a local IP it should work.
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: i don't think ubuntu sees it as a seperate key perhaps? what happens if you use the record shortcut tool in systemn>pref>keyboard shortcuts
<edbian> chris2, Why are you using telnet and not ssh ?  (just curious)
<edbian> chris2, Can you ping the local address for that machine?
<chris2> edbian: debugging a c socket program
<mickster04> !grub | tooStupid4Linux
<ubottu> tooStupid4Linux: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Habstinat> DasEi: When I did sudo chroot /mnt it made me root. I get "unable to resolve host ubuntu" when I do sudo.
<DasEi> Habstinat: find the line Grub_cmdline_linux (all capitals)
<chris2> edbian: yes
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: try this link and see if it helps http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28017/Fix_your_right_Alt_key_in_Ubuntu
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: try: lsof /var/lib/dpkg
<edbian> chris2, mmmm, not sure.  Maybe check out the telnet config file.  It must not be listening on anything but localhost.  (telnet is deprecated)
<chris2> oh i see
<Habstinat> DasEi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Lancelot> Question: Is there a resource that will tell me what happens to files I delete? As far as I know the filesystem stuffs them into the expunged directory and then goes about actually removing the files.
<DasEi> yes
<Habstinat> DasEi: That's what it says right now.
<RealEyes> ChogyDan: No errors, no output.
<ScarabDrowner> it says Alt+ISO Level 3 Shift
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: ah, i see
<gkffjcs> Hey all, I accidently managed to fill my root partition to max capacity. I have not fixed that by deleting some files but now that I've rebooted gdm no longer displays my user name at all how can I log in again?
<chris2> edbian: it's not working with ssh aswell, same connection refused message
<ActionParsnip> gkffjcs: boot to root recovery mode and uninstall openoffice, should free enough space to get you logged in
<DasEi> Habstinat: delete the "", write nomodeset
<ScarabDrowner> mickster04: still does not work
<edbian> chris2, very strange.  what does sudo iptables -L show?
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock  ?
<tonsofpcs> hmm, is there a way to remap keys on a specific keyboard?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: you know if nomodeset needs the "" around ? (/etc/default/grub)
<gkffjcs> ActionParsnip:  I have already done that and cleaned up enough space... I have now  whole 5 gig free but I still don't see my username in gdm...
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok. I used Ctrl-O to save it.
<RealEyes> ChogyDan: No errors, no output.
<DasEi> Habstinat: ctrl+w to exit
<luxgeek> DasEi: No, the Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<lisandros> hey guys, when i run the command fglrxinfo it says segmentation fault and i can't play HoN, what should i do?
<chris2> edbian: i'm trying to connect on port 1234, and nmap says 1234/udp closed unknown
<chris2> edbian: i'll give you the iptables output just now
<edbian> chris2, k
<DasEi> !cinerama | luxgeek
<luxgeek> noonian, mickster04: I've tried that multiple times
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ctrl-W is search. I think you meant Ctrl-X?
<DasEi> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<DasEi> !xinerama | luxgeek
<ubottu> luxgeek: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<edbian> chris2, Well did you tell telnet / ssh to listen on 1234?  by default ssh is 22, (telnet is 25 I think)
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: ok, so did you look at the shortcut program thing i suggested? what did that do whe you recorded two alt keys?
<ScarabDrowner> mickster04: even changing the setting to both ctrl keys does nothing
<DasEi> Habstinat: update-grub
<chris2> edbian: i told you, i'm trying to debug a self build c socket program
<lisandros> Can someone help me with this?
<chris2> i made them connect to the right port
<luxgeek> DasEi: Checking into that now...
<edbian> chris2, but you said telnet does not work.
<chris2> but the connection gets refused
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: how about ctl tab l or something just as obscure that will work?
<chris2> edbian: yes it doesn't
<ScarabDrowner> mickster04: I already mentioned that, it says Alt+ISO Level 3 Shift
<edbian> chris2, The app you're writing listens on port 1234?
<Habstinat> DasEi: Alright, it generated a new grub.cfg.
<chris2> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576741/
<chris2> edbian: yes
<DasEi> Habstinat: ctrl+d to exit chroot
<hilarie> How can I link dev/shm to my desktop? the option to create a link, is greyed out?
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: ah ok i didn't see that. bvut I have no idea what that means
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok.
<mickster04> ScarabDrowner: try just using a normal if slightly obscure shortcut
<RealEyes> Perhaps -I- need to chroot? :P
<ChogyDan> !aptfix | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mickster04> I am pretty sure ctrl+alt+l isn't used :p
<DasEi> Habstinat: hope that the "" where not needed.. sudo reboot n cross fingers
<edbian> chris2, There are a ton of rules in iptables.   I'm betting one of them is blocking these incoming connections.  Turn them all off (using firestarter or the cli) and try again.
<ScarabDrowner> I'll try that, but why is it whenever someone comes in to fix a problem, all we get are workarounds instead of real fixes?
<Habstinat> DasEi: :P Ok.
<lisandros> Do you guys read me or i am laging?
<DasEi> lisandros: you're fine
<hilarie> read you just fine lisaandros
<ScarabDrowner> lisandros: you're coming through
<RealEyes> DasEi, ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576742/
<mickster04> lisandros: just chill out, if someone can help they will
<chris2> edbian: interesting.. same message even with firewall off
<lisandros> Oh, cool, thanks
<edbian> chris2, ssh?  some problem
<Habstinat> DasEi: It works!
<Habstinat> DasEi: Thanks a whole bunch for your help.
<mickster04> lisandros: ask the question in full again, with any error messages and anything you have done to try and fix it
<chris2> edbian: connection refused
<chris2> edbian: i don't get this, it works with localhost
<edbian> chris2, odd. I'm not sure!  check the config file for ssh I guess
<DasEi> Habstinat: world stays small, have fun
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: ooops, you did have a dpkg running, you gotta run the other command
<edbian> chris2, I have to go, good luck!
<chris2> edbian: thanks, cheers!
<RealEyes> ChogyDan: What other command?
<hilarie> Did some more poking around, and dev/shm is owned by root, how can I take it away from that jerk?
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DasEi> :)
<RealEyes> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576746/
<lisandros> I have no idea how to fix this, first of all when i go to enable my hardware drivers, there are not any drivers on the list, then i runned fglrxinfo and the output saied "segmentation fault
<mickster04> hilarie: sudo chown i think may be what you are looking for
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: what are you after drivers for?
<hilarie> mickster04: cd to dv/shm and sudo chown -i?
<DasEi> RealEyes: oyu friggled around with alien ?!
<RealEyes> DasEi: What?
<mickster04> hilarie: i don't know the exact command as I aint all that pro, but chown changes ownership for things (ime files and folders) but it may well work for you
<noonian> hilarie, what is dev/shm? you might just want to give yourself access to it and keep it owned by root
<ChogyDan> RealEyes: reboot?
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, i want to play HoN and the game just doesn't start
<DasEi> RealEyes: paste : sudo apt-get remove --purge man-db --dry-run
<DasEi> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<hilarie> noonian it's the built in ramdisk, and i want it to be on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: whagt is HoN?
<hilarie> Just looking for a shortcut of somesort for it to be on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: run:  mount    is it not already mounted?
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576747/
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, a game
<noonian> you could put yourself in the group and give it full permissions
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: ok, what is the name of the game
<hilarie> ActionParsnip  Mount dev/shm? I don't think its mounted, its a folder
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, Heroes of newearth
<DasEi> RealEyes: no, some other error, alien also likes to do so , sudo dpkg-reconfigure man-db
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: its actually a file, its a file which represents a block device
<Habstinat> DasEi: I'm having a probably unrelated error installing a driver though. To make the screen resolution better. I need a nonfree driver. I'm able to download it with "Additional Drivers", but when it starts installing I get, "SystemError: installArchives() failed".
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: great, I suggest you use that in future so we don't need to do the clarification dance. Only use defacto abbreviations like TCP, UDP etc
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576749/
<hilarie> ActionParsnip I have CD'd to dev/shm and typed in mount, and it says mount tmpfs
<RealEyes> DasEi: Should I just reboot or something?
<luxgeek> DasEi: That xinerama thing MIGHT help if my xorg.conf already existed :P It doesn't deal with having to create it from scratch.
<hilarie> when I do that, it says mount: can't find tmpfs in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DasEi> Habstinat: in a minute
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, What do you mean?
<j_ayen_green> i've been having a lot of trouble with soft hangs in 10.4 lately, where the mouse moves but nothing responds. it just happened, and i see that it coincided with smartbackup doing a full backup. first the disk was pinned, understandably, but now I look at the nas and the fileset is created, and the disk isn't being accessed, but cpu is still pinned and ubuntu won't react
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok.
<DasEi> RealEyes: first read, before type :
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: not everyone knows what HoN is, if you just use the full and proper name, its quicker
<noonian> hilarie, if it is mountable you could do: "mkdir ~/Desktop/shm" then "sudo mount /dev/shm ~/Desktop/shm"
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giPiqDOU5i0    has a guide to installing the game
<DasEi> RealEyes: sudo init 1 , will bring you to init 1 , try dpkg repair broken ... from that mini-menu, cmd will log you off , to get back :
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: you don't need to cd anywhere to run mount
<noonian> hilarie, but i dont know what it is really
<CJO232> I have windows XP and Ubuntu 10 with Grub 2 . After deleting Ubuntu ( data and os partition ) I got the "no such partition: grub rescue>" prompt and couldn't remember if this means that some config files for grub2 were deleted on deletion of ubuntu or if grub2 was deleted. rootnoverify  doesn't work for grub2 so do I need to use something like set root=?
<DasEi> RealEyes: netroot  > sudo service gdm start
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: mount will show the mount point and copying files to the mount point will put the data into the mount point
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: all the files in /dev are owned by root, when the OS boots the devices are mounted and given access to the users as needed
<DasEi> Habstinat: which g-card ?
<hilarie> Why can't I do what I did from my NTFS partition and create a link and put that on my desktop? that option is greyed out
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: just make a symlink to the mount point on the desktop, the data will be lost on reboot as /dev/shm is a ramdrive
<DasEi> hilarie: you can own the mountdir to regular user, that work with that
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: http://forum01.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=177303
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, Its not that simple, it just is not working
<DasEi> Habstinat: which graphics card ?
<Habstinat> DasEi: "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver"
<hilarie> @actionparsnip How do I create a symlink?
<ActionParsnip> CJO232: you will need to reinstate the ntldr as you deleted the grub config
<DasEi> Habstinat: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<j_ayen_green> would there be a reason why simplebackup would be keeping the cpu pegged after it had already created the tgz file in a full backup?
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: cd ~/Desktop; ln -s /mount/point
<FrozenFire> Any ideas as to why the Flash plugin for Firefox would cease to display video, and yet still output audio? My younger sister's system is having such a problem. On Youtube, the player does not visually display, even though right-click context menus work, but she can hear the audio of the playing video.
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: what happens when you try?
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok.
<DasEi> Habstinat: there is a block saying partner repos, uncomment the two lines for the deb's
<FrozenFire> I tried uninstalling Flash and the plugin, then reinstalling, but the issue persists.
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, i had mint 8 before ubuntu 10.10 and it worked, why can't ubuntu 10.10 witch is a newer version not work?
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: thats why mint isnt supported here, its different. what video chip do you have?
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, Nothing, the screen goes black and back again like a flush
<Habstinat> DasEi: Ok, I did that and saved.
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: run it in a terminal
<hilarie> @action Parsnip Ty :) found the forum post :) GKSUDO Nautilus for the win :)
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: obviously change the /mount/point bit
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: yes, gksudo for any gui app, sudo is not suitable for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: press ALT+CTRL+T
<DasEi> Habstinat: sudo jockey-gtk
<luxgeek> How do I get a "default" xorg.conf? Don't want to create a blank one since I wouldn't know what to put into it...
<hilarie> Actionparsnip It un-greyed out the create link within the GUI :D
<DasEi> luxgeek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lisandros> ActionParsnip, i mean how to change the mount/point bit
<luxgeek> DasEi: Thx
<Habstinat> DasEi: I'm currently in the middle of upgrading my system, so I'll run those commands after that's done.
<DasEi> :)
<ActionParsnip> lisandros: type it differently, the mount point will be shown in the output of: mount
<birdinatux> is it possible to dual boot ubuntu on a machine already conatining windows 7 without deleting windows 7?
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: sure, resize the NTFS and install ubuntu to the free space
<tooStupid4Linux> mickster04: Thanks, I am trying to follow those instructions.  I cannot believe how hard it is to install Ubuntu....
<birdinatux> ActionParsnip can the ubuntu installer resize safely or should I use partition magic or something of the sort
<ActionParsnip> tooStupid4Linux: depends on your mentality and hardware
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: Win7 can resize its own partitions
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: make sure your backups are sufficiently recent incase of catastrophe
<tooStupid4Linux> ActionParsnip: I seem to be hitting a collection of bugs/features that are causing me grief.  Mostly the alternate CD not working.
<ActionParsnip> tooStupid4Linux: could try the desktop CD then
<Demolitio1> hey all.... anyone have problems with the Broadcomm B3/B4 drivers?
<luxgeek> DasEi: Well, if that was supposed to do anything...I am unable to tell what...still am not finding an xorg.conf anywhere in /etc/X11/  OR /root
<tooStupid4Linux> ActionParsnip: I can't, that does not support installing to RAID0 (although I am using one to try and recover Grub...)
<birdinatux> ActionParsnip backup not needed, its a new comp... just didnt want to have to re-install win7 if I didn't have to
<DasEi> luxgeek: should be in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: no, win7 can resize its own stuff
<luxgeek> DasEi: Nope, it's not there.
<ActionParsnip> tooStupid4Linux: i see, software raid I'm guessing :(
<tooStupid4Linux> ActionParsnip: Indeed, and according to all the videos and articles it should "Just work".  And it does...if the CD did not hang I would have been done 7 hours ago!
<luxgeek> DasEi: I don't know WHY it's not there...but it's not.
<ActionParsnip> tooStupid4Linux: in most cases it does. All my systems require only proprietary video drivers and everything works out of the box, probably because I don't use softraid (mainly cos I think it sucks)
<CJO232> ActionParsnip: So that means I can't get the grub2 configuration files back for grub2 and use grub as the bootloader
<j_ayen_green> at first I could move the mouse over something, like a switch-workarea panel at the bottom of the screen and it would react to the the hover, but now not even that happens and the cpu is still pinned
<ActionParsnip> CJO232: if you make a 500Mb ext4 partition and mount it as boot you can use grub there. If you intend to ONLY use windows you may as well reinstate the XP bootloader
<DasEi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576759/ luxgeek, but that's just a structure, need to modify it !!!
<birdinatux> ActionParsnip: COOL never knew about this utility in win7, now shrinking. :) Final question, not to mess up booting win 7 where should I place the boot loader for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: Use the default and the dualboot will be handled
<birdinatux> ActionParsnip: sounds good. Thanks a lot!
<Guest64849> anyone know why videos i play online wont fully show up?
<CJO232> Ok ActionParsnip  thanks... i'm not happy to be using strictly windows LOL
<MonkeyMayh3m> hi all
<CJO232> but in my case it meets needs
<MonkeyMayh3m> n00b to linux and the irc..
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: can you use: http://pastie.org and give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash     Thanks
<Guest64849> all that shows up is a tiny rectangle of part of the video
<birdinatux> welcome to IRC :)
<ActionParsnip> birdinatux: its good to know both OSes in this day and age
<MonkeyMayh3m> thanks birdinatux
<LarsN> are there any guides for un-branding ubuntu?
<luxgeek> DasEi: Thx, now the trick is to figure out how to edit it right :P
<LarsN> primarily the boot splash, and changing the login window?
<MonkeyMayh3m> So I'm loving ubuntu and the whole open source deal
<DasEi> luxgeek: i draw back there, as I don't have experience with that graphic-card
<Guest64849> anyone know how to fix it?
<BillyBob2> me 2
<luxgeek> DasEi: Rt, totally understand. ;)
<birdinatux> ActionParsnip Yeah, nothing I can't do in XP, but I need to get more versed in win7. I'm starting to get the basics down with linux, but so far to go.
<ljsoftnet> can i put location path on gnome drawer?
<BillyBob2> my shutdown button, both when i press ctrl+alt+delete, and on the panel, is broken, any ideas?
<DasEi> luxgeek: you can try using this template to break x and then reconfigure again, if you're lil familiar with ubuntu
<Guest64849> why cant i play online videos?
<MonkeyMayh3m> does anyone have any experience with webcam configs through a VM
<luxgeek> DasEi: Right. might work.
<MonkeyMayh3m> everything else works fine except my webcam
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMayh3m: do you see it listed in the output of: lsusb ?
<DasEi> luxgeek: else rename it to xorg.dull to get x back, restart gdm
<Guest64849> monkeymay3m: try to make sure your cam is supported by linux too
<Elssha> anyone know why apt-get hold returns an invalid operation error?
<DasEi> MonkeyMayh3m: install cheese
<RealEyes> DasEi: Can you tell me that last thing you told me? :P
<luxgeek> DasEi: Ok, is that "restart gdm" an actual command?
<MonkeyMayh3m> I have cheese but it doesn
<ljsoftnet> can i put location path on gnome drawer?
<Elssha> i'm trying to followe the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<DasEi> Habstinat: doing now ?
<LarsN> If I have my timezone set correctly in Ubuntu, but it's displaying as 4 hours slow.  (dual booting with OSX) which configuration do I need to edit to fix that?
<RealEyes> I went into init 1 and did a dpkg repair and got lost from there. I'll write it down this next time.
<MonkeyMayh3m> doesn't recognize
<RealEyes> I'm on a liveCD now.
<DasEi> RealEyes: sudo apt-get update
<Guest64849> if cheese doesnt work then more than likely linux doesnt support your cam
<DasEi> RealEyes: why on live ?
<Elssha> but $ sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4 tells me hold = invalid
<RealEyes> grub is gone
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: not true, there may be drivers to compile...
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMayh3m: did you run the command??
<DasEi> RealEyes: ic
<RealEyes> Look at this.
<Guest64849> anyone have an idea as to why videos wont play on my computer?
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1641576
<MonkeyMayh3m> ActionParsnip: I'm a noob would I be able to find that through the cl?
<ljsoftnet> can i put location path on gnome drawer?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMayh3m: yes, its a terminal command
<RealEyes> Guest64849: Try install flash/java/quicktime?
<MonkeyMayh3m> on it
<Guest64849> i have flash but the other too i should try lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: did you run the command I gave and pastebin the output??
<Guest64849> forgot about them
<LarsN> I'm pretty sure my system clock is set to Local Time, but ubuntu is treating it like my system clock is UTC.  Any suggestions on what to toggle, and  where?
<Guest64849> i dont know how to run a command
<Elssha> i'm trying to followe the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone but $ sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4 command returns an error that hold = invalid
<MonkeyMayh3m> ok I'm on board with the cmd
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: in a terminal, press CTRL+ALT+T  and please write my name at the start of text addressed to me, it will highligh me just like my text highlights to you
<Guest64849> how do i get to a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMayh3m: run: lsusb   does it list the camera
<Guest64849> im an idiot at this whole thing
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: READ my last thing I wrote to you.....
<Elssha> guest; it's in the accessories menu
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: maybe but you can read
<Elssha> i'm trying to followe the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone but $ sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4 command returns an error that hold = invalid
<DasEi> RealEyes: did the update ?
<RealEyes> yes
<MagicJ> something has happened to my system such that when I click on an mp3 file it still loads movie player, but then it says that it needs to look for a plugin and looks for one for text/html, cwhich it does not find.  What do I need to do to fix this
<MonkeyMayh3m> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 80ee:0021
<MonkeyMayh3m> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest64849> ActionParsnip: idk
<RealEyes> DasEi: Yes... But, check out this link. I think this guy is having the same problem...
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dual-boot-issue-winxp-karmic-koala-on-two-separate-hdds-771969/
<RealEyes> just different versions of win/ubuntu
<Guest64849> found it!
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: press CTRL+ALT+T and it will run a terminal
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyMayh3m: so none stand out?
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: magic stuff eh
<Elssha> is apt-get hold a valid command?
<Guest64849> command not found
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: copy ALL the command I gave early and paste it into the terminal, then press ENTER
<Grig> че по русски не пишем?? ))
<DasEi> RealEyes: might be,, sudo fdisk -l , which is your root (ubuntu) and I assume no seperate root partition ?
<Starminn> !russian | Grig (That is Russian, right?)
<ubottu> Grig (That is Russian, right?): Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DasEi> !ru |Grig
<ubottu> Grig: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<j_ayen_green> just had to magic sysrq due to a hang (10.4) and now when I boot I end up in initramfs with message about no /sbin/init
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1641600
<j_ayen_green> and i have no idea what that means or what to do :-s
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: hold shift at boot and choose an older kernel (if you have one), is it ok?
<Habstinat> DasEi: Just finished upgrading. Reinstalling the drivers now.
<axilla> can someone take a look at this pastie and see if they can figure out why my status_tag for false isn't showing up... Link to problem: http://98.238.8.195:3000/subjects/
<RealEyes> /dev/sdb3 + /dev/sdb5 are both linux Ubuntu, DasEi.
<Guest64849> what do i do now action
<axilla> there should be a red box above the green one.. but it shows up blank.
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: use http://pastie.org to give the output, like I already said
<bsnyder> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and i've read about upstart, but i do not have the /etc/event.d dir? why is it missing?
<Guest64849> ?
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: there are several...32-28, 32-27... back to 32-21 ... should I choose the regular version or the recovery mode
<Guest64849> i did
<Guest64849> a bunch of mumbo jumbo that i dont understand popped up
<axscode> Ubuntu.vmem <--- whats the file for?
<axilla> woops, forgot to paste the pastie.. lol
<axilla> http://www.pastie.org/1641596
<axilla> shit
<DasEi> RealEyes: sdb5 so
<axilla> wrong channel too
<axilla> man i'm out of it :(
<RealEyes> DasEi: It's sdb5 and there is no root part.
<FloodBot2> axilla: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: regular, just go one earlier
<DasEi> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: copy the text and use http://pastie.org to hold the output, copy the address in the address bar and paste that here
<RealEyes> DasEi: Done.
<DasEi> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<Habstinat> DasEi: You sure know your stuff; it worked! Again! Thanks a lot.
<axscode> Ubuntu.vmem <-- anyone familiar with this file?
<DasEi> sudo mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<Guest64849> for the site?
<RealEyes> DasEi: Done.
<DasEi> Habstinat: good view, and don't forget to restart x
<DasEi> sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<bsnyder> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and i've read about upstart, but i do not have the /etc/event.d dir? why is it missing?
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: I tried 1 earlier then 2 earlier, I still end up back in initramfs with mounting /dev on /root/dev failed, mounting sys on /root/sys failed, mounting /proc on /root/proc failed
<DasEi> sudo mount --bind /usr /mnt/usr
<DasEi> RealEyes: saw the two above line ?
<ribatejoluso> guys, gals: How do i add email address to a user in openbox??
<RealEyes> DasEi: Yes, done all, no errors.
<DasEi> RealEyes: sudo chroot /mnt
<RealEyes> DasEi: http://pastie.org/1641612
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: when you click the paste button, the address in the address abr will change, copy it and paste here
<Habstinat> DasEi: Yup. A 1920x1200 laptop screen is great :)
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<needhelp1> im having an issue with easytag, i keep getting the error "cannot rename file, file already exists" .. i cant figure out how to get around this. can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> ribatejoluso: surely adding it to your email account does that?
<Guest64849> http://www.youporn.com/watch/532259/im-so-sorry-me-too-do-it/?from=country_rating
<rogue> hello everyone ^^
<DasEi> RealEyes: are you using a 32 bit live on a 64 bit os or vice versa ?
<ribatejoluso> ActionParsnip, with what, useradd?
<Senjai> !ot | Guest64849
<ubottu> Guest64849: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RealEyes> I think so, DasEi:
<gaelfx> needhelp1: is the file being used by another program while you're trying to rename it?
<RealEyes> I think I'm on a 32bit CD w/ a 64bit OS.
<DasEi> RealEyes: won't work, needs same architecture
<Elssha> how do i get hold to be a valid apt-get command in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ribatejoluso: no, in your user account. I'm not sure you can just add an email account to a user, it doesn't make sense
<Senjai> Guest64849: this is a family orientated channel
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: once you make the pastebin, we can advise
<Guest64849> im so lost
<Guest64849> whats a pastebin?
<DasEi> RealEyes: boot windows, d/l right one or supergrubdisk
<Starminn> I think I'm having a Flash issues or something similar. If anybody could, please, head here: http://games.jagex.com/g=fleacircus/play.ws and tell me if the game loads for them? It doesn't load for me in either Firefox or Chormium.
<Senjai> !pastebin | Guest64849
<ubottu> Guest64849: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaelfx> !pb | Guest64849
<visual1ce> i just changed shortkey for move window to workspace 4 to fn + f4 and now my touchpad is dead - cursor wont move
<Jasonn> !abuse | Guest64849
<ubottu> Guest64849: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: it says 'try passing init=bootarg'
<visual1ce> doh nvm
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: www.pastie.org  I've told you 4 times now
<visual1ce> pebkac
<Jasonn> !appropriate | Guest64849
<gaelfx> needhelp1: did we lose you?
<ribatejoluso> ActionParsnip, i don't think that makes sense either but bimserver needs email account inorder for the user to upload files
<RealEyes> how do i check if I'm on 64bit or 32 bit?
<needhelp1> gaelfx, no , what it is is, i stoped the scan around half way through (in the process of renaming the files) .. so now if i had two mp3 files that were for xyz.mp3 .. and i have nonamed.mp3 its pulling the metadata and renaming it to my set script for whatever .. artist_title_.mp3 .. so its giving me the error
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: uname -m
<ribatejoluso> my /var/spool/email folder is empty....
<needhelp1> gaelfx, hope that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: i686 == 32bit   x86_64 == 64bit
<ribatejoluso> I may need to add an email client
<Guest64849> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> ribatejoluso: sounds likely
<Elssha> I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone and can't get the last command to work
<Elssha> it won't recognize apt-get hold as a valid command
<gaelfx> needhelp1: haha, yeah, it kinda makes sense, but I'm not entirely sure what to do about it. Did you try restarting the program after deleting the erroneous files?
<Elssha> help?
<Guest64849> http://paste.ubuntu.comhttp://www.youporn.com/watch/532259/im-so-sorry-me-too-do-it/?from=country_rating
<RealEyes> DasEi, ActionParsnip: Can you guys look at this link and tell me if it'd work for me? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dual-boot-issue-winxp-karmic-koala-on-two-separate-hdds-771969/#post3771791
<hansam> hi friends
<Guest64849> idk
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: thats fine too, you need to copy the text you made in terminal to that page and hit paste, it will then change the address bar and you copy the NEW address and paste it here
<Afflicto1> Hey all
<OsakaFoo> hi
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: it looks more like someone needs to be kicked
<Afflicto1> I just switched over to win 7 from linux.
<ribatejoluso> Elssha, What do you need again?
<visual1ce> i set move window to workspace n to windows key (mod4) + fn (n = 1-4)... but this doesn't seem to do the trick
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: what does 'idk' in this context mean, it makes zero sense
<Elssha> I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone and can't get the last command to work
<Afflicto1> Got pidgin for win 7, along with facebook plugin and skype plugin.
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: i'm not an op
<Elssha> it won't recognize apt-get hold as a valid command
<DasEi> RealEyes: several possibilites, custom is one of them, yes
<Elssha> $ sudo apt-get hold libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4  <<< this
<Afflicto1> I need popup notifications!
<needhelp1> gaelfx, theres way to many, i tried clicking through the errors buts its over 30
<Afflicto1> when someone talks to me :P
<RealEyes> DasEi: You suggest I do that?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: I know, I was just making sure you saw what's happening
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: could it be because when it hung I did the R-E-I-S-U-B thing with alt sysrq?  Is there something that needs to be done/undone?
<DasEi> RealEyes: uname -a tells what a live is in use, mention actionp.. above
<Afflicto1> (btw I dont have the original taskbar)
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: I've another 5 hours to kill :D
<DasEi> RealEyes: first you need a grub back..
<gaelfx> needhelp1: well, best get to work then :D
<RealEyes> DasEi: Im on i686
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: understood, feed away :D
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: it'll puke soon
<Starminn> !enter | Afflicto and Windows support is in ##windows
<ubottu> Afflicto and Windows support is in ##windows: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ribatejoluso> Elssha, why do you want to "hold"? I never head of it
<RealEyes> DasEi: Help me get grub back?
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: then 32bit you have
<Elssha> me either
<Elssha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Elssha> i'm following that
<ribatejoluso> Elssha, SO DON'T USE IT ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: hows the pastebin going?
<DasEi> RealEyes: is what I'm doing all the time
<ribatejoluso> SORRY THE CAPS
<DasEi> Habstinat: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat
<RealEyes> DasEi: Thank you :P
<ribatejoluso> dmn
<RealEyes> God bless your soul!
<Elssha> will that code still work without this last part though?
<RealEyes> I cant wait to get this all figured out and play some SCII.
<Guest64849> i pasted the "http://pastie.org" to the address bar after the site adress was thnd it didnt change it at allere a
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: did you copy the text from the terminal?
<j_ayen_green> it keeps putting me back in Busybox no matter which kernel I choose
<Guest64849> copy all of the text or "http://pastie.org"?
<DasEi> RealEyes: so get a suitable cd, supergrub is smaller and so faster in d/l 'ing
<gaurdro> Is there a way to get dpkg-buildpackage to dump it's output to a logfile?
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: no, the text which was the output of the long command I gave earlier
<RealEyes> I dont have any blank CDs, DasEi :/
<RealEyes> I have a USB drive, 8GB.
<Guest64849> ok so copy that to the address bar?
<DasEi> RealEyes: usb stick ?
<RealEyes> Yeah.
<DasEi> RealEyes: get unetbootin (for win)
<Habstinat> DasEi: Thanks. I've tried a couple other Linux distros on other computers, but in the end I feel like Ubuntu just gets it right.
<tooStupid4Linux> Well, got the minimal install running from CD now (although I think the RAID config is now screwy /dev/md2 thru md4).  Is 8 hours to get an install done a record? :-(
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: no, the text which was made, copy that and paste it to the large box on the pastebin site, then click the paste button and the page will change, then copy the address bar which will now have changed and paste it here
<DasEi> Habstinat: depends on purpose, but best free support
<ziesemer> Why, after doing "apt-get source linux-image-2.6.35-27-server", does the Makefile in the source directory have "EXTRAVERSION = .11" instead of .27?
<Guest64849> okay
<CJO232> ActionParsnip: I found stuff on how to fix corrupt ntlrd but don't I need the windows disk to reinstate the ntldr
<hansam> hi friend
<hansam> where i can find a good jboss community in irc?
<gaelfx> hansam: /list
<ActionParsnip> CJO232: yes, or you can use supergrub
<visual1ce> anybody running the bluespace ii theme?
<j_ayen_green> so if after doing the magic alt-sysrq thing during a hang results in booting from any of several kernels dropping me in busybox with message 'trying passing init=bootarg' , what do I do next?
<RealEyes> DasEi: Unetbootin-windows-502.exe?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | visual1ce
<ubottu> visual1ce: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DasEi> RealEyes: preferable from windows, yes
<hansam> thank you  gaelfx
<CJO232> supergrub would reinstate the windows boot loader
<CJO232> *ActionParsnip:
<gaelfx> hansam: no prob
<gartral> there used too be a way too set metacity as a composit manager.. can anyone remember how?
<Habstinat> DasEi: I've tried Trisquel, gNewSense, and Debian. Debian comes close, Trisquel would be good if there wasn't the whole language barrier, and gNewSense seemed like a badly done rebranding of 9.10.
<tooStupid4Linux> gartral: gconf-editor.  Metatcity is under "applications" I think.
<visual1ce> i felt that coming :P
<RealEyes> DasEi: Okay, I have it DL'd.
<visual1ce> so how is the bluespace ii theme?
<Guest64849> so action: i type all the stuff below Codename maverick in the terminal?
<DasEi> Habstinat: there are other families, but this chatter is offtopic here, might google distrowatch or talk in #linux
<Guest64849> or just the command you gave me earlier?
<visual1ce> you know i selected a space image for my desktop wallpaper and it automatically changes every now and then - cool huh
<DasEi> RealEyes: didn't you say you where on a live cd ?
<visual1ce> amazing pictures
<RealEyes> Yes, I am, DasEi.
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: anything? :(
<DasEi> RealEyes: so d/l is lost in win..
<RealEyes> no the d/l is in my Downloads folder.
<RealEyes> You want me to drag it to the win7 HD?
<DasEi> RealEyes: you hsould do it all from win
<DasEi> RealEyes: the foldr is in your ram
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: no idea, hance I didn't reply
<RealEyes> I cant get into Win7 because there is no grub!!
<Starminn> I think I'm having a Flash issues or something similar. If anybody could, please, head here: http://games.jagex.com/g=fleacircus/play.ws and tell me if the game loads for them? It doesn't load for me in either Firefox or Chormium.
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: use your windows CD or supergrub to add the bootloader
<luxgeek> Not having any luck with getting my xorg.conf created "properly" even asking in #xorg :P
<DasEi> RealEyes: tell bios to boot sda, there should be win-loader
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: ok I'll start again. If you can't get it from this then I don't know how to make it simpler. Gimme a sec
<ratzinger> Starminn:: didn't load for me
<RealEyes> Wait...
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: http://pastebin.com/muZxpqtR
<RealEyes> I dont know how to get supergrub or ...
<RealEyes> how to use it.
<RealEyes> !supergrub
<birdinatux> Is 60gb an ok amount of space for a ubuntu system?
<DasEi> RealEyes: try to boot into win from bios, then log in here again
<rww> birdinatux: that's plenty
<Jasonn> birdinatux: even 10 GB is more than sufficient
<Starminn> ratzinger: Thanks.
<DasEi> birdinatux: it's enough for the os
<RealEyes> I cant boot into win7 from BIOS.
<birdinatux> cool thanks
<RealEyes> There is no grub, there is no MBR.
<ratzinger> Starminn:: welcome
<RealEyes> There is no win7 bootloader.
<rogue> hello^^
<ActionParsnip> RealEyes: then its time to learn, nobody is born knowing how to use supergrub
<jbwiv> guys, I'm considering downloading a pre-compiled static binary for wkhtmltopdf. What's the safest way to make sure the binary is clean of malware?
<DasEi> RealEyes: why not ? you first installed to it, and had grub on sdb ?!
<rogue> anyone that could give me some name on some good c++ compilers for ubuntu/linux ??
<luxgeek> Anyone know a good doc for getting my xorg.conf created properly?
<ActionParsnip> rogue: install build-essential and you have an ANSI standard compiler
<IdleOne> jbwiv: why not just apt-get install wkhtmltopdf
<rogue> oki
<luxgeek> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to do anything.
<IdleOne> jbwiv: that way you get it from the repos and you know it's safe
<Senjai> jbwiv: malware on linux? if its a repository item its already known to be save
<Senjai> safe*
<jbwiv> IdleOne, well, this is an older Debian box :-/ So not specifically an Ubuntu question, but it applies to binaries I might download for Ubuntu as well
<jbwiv> Senjai, it's not a repository item ;)
<IdleOne> jbwiv: in that case you should be asking in #debian
<jbwiv> IdleOne, true. sorry
<Senjai> jbwiv: Ubuntu has the package in their repositories, maybe its not in debian
<Senjai> jbwiv: you can still grab it from the Ubuntu repos though.
<gartral> jbwiv: general rule, if it comes from something or someone of questionable image/background: don't use it
<jbwiv> gartral, yes, good advice
<rww> Senjai: Mixing repositories/packages from different distributions isn't a particularly good idea. Best course would be for him to upgrade to squeeze or pin the squeeze repo and get the package from there.
<rww> but yes, #debian :)
<Senjai> gartral, or if its for linux and isn't open source.. like 5% of all packages lol
<Guest64849> actionparsnip:it asked for [sudo] password
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: yes, type your user password
<Guest64849> its not letting me
<Guest64849> my password is numbers
<IdleOne> Guest64849: you won't see the pass or even **** just type in the pass and hit enter
<mickster04> Guest64849: passwords won't show up as being typed in most of the time. just try typing in the password and pressing enter
<mwilson1023> Guest64849, the password is invisible for reasons. it's there, just trust your instincts :)
<mickster04> Guest64849: "trust your feelings luke"
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: type it (you wont get any visual feedback)
<ribatejoluso> ltr
<Loney> hi all
<paijo> hi
<mickster04> hullo
<visual1ce> so if i right click on a window title bar one of the menu options allows me to move the window to another workspace... but for some reason when i assign a shortcut to this behaviour in keyboard shortcuts, it doesn't work
<Loney> im new here
<Linda> How do I get bash to pull a clone from git?
<visual1ce> hi
<mickster04> Loney: well hey, ask your question giving as much detail as possible
<DasEi> !git | Linda
<ubottu> Linda: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<questions_> does plymouth splash support 1920x1080 resolution????
<questions_> or is the max 1600x1200?
<Guest64849> actionparsnip:
<Linda> ubottu we are learning how to use Ubuntu in school. The first step was to write a bash program that would install something for us.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest64849> http://pastebin.com/t1PcYxHt
<questions_> Linda: you are talking to channel's bot
<IdleOne> Linda: " man git " will show you the manual page for git see git-clone
<Linda> lol I just saw that it was a bot.
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: if you tell it, it will use whatever you want
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<paijo> Linda: do you mean installing packages on ubuntu ?
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: im afraid that I get stuck!
<illusive1> test
<questi0ns> it works illusive1
<illusiveOne> ls
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<questi0ns> le me check
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: your hardware may not be able to do that res using the driver, but the hwinfo will tell you
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: ok gimme a sec
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: im using maverick
<Guest64849> ok
<questi0ns> installing hwinfo
<jasjus> hi all :)
<questi0ns> ei
<Linda> paijo yeah. I got the first part of the script to work. It does all the apt-get install stuff for dev libs. Now I need to pull a clone of a program from git. This is not working for $HOMEPATH/git clone git://git.liu.org/sweden
<Linda> well it does not work in bash at least.
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: where does it shows the res
<questi0ns> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<questi0ns> ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: http://pastebin.com/D40kkAhS
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: yes, its a terminal command....
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: Mode 0x037d: 1920x1200 (+7680), 24 bits
<Linda> sigh ... I was just told to go over to # Debian but we are taking a 101 course in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: run it as one big command. You have THREE flash plugins installed, the command will remove them ALL and install the adobe one, you will then have flash
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: use the guide, its all you need
<andruHA1123> hey guys, where are the sound files on a linux system located?
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: which sound files do you mean
<andruHA1123> system sounds
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: what is "boot splash" ?
<paijo> hello
<DasEi> questi0ns: the backgraound you see when ubu starts
<paijo> anyone here experienced with modem configuration ??
<DasEi> paijo: more details ?
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123:/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/ maybe
<questi0ns> DasEi: hm it's disabled but it shows
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: they are the boot options in /etc/default/grub
<gordonzo> does anyone have a link to a good example of a virtual host file? I'm trying to setup wordpress with apache, its not seeing index.php
<ActionParsnip> paijo: adsl modem or dialup modem or 3G modem??? Details please
<andruHA1123> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: I'd play a few, just to check. I use:  sudo find / -iname "*.ogg"   to find the path ;)
<paijo> ActionParsniP : I Have huawei 3g modem, ..working perfectly with wvdial, but not detected by network-manager.. can you help me ?
<Guest64849> actionparsnip: after that command i can watch the videos?
<joe``> using ubuntu 10.10 and i have geforce gt420m video card. Everything seems to be working fine with the open source driver, but when i enable the proprietary driver, it seems to install fine, but upon reboot x will not start. it kicks me into console.
<questi0ns> I need to know this pls default grub has "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash" or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" ?
<Guest64849> ActionParsnip: wow man you are a savior
<joe``> is anyone else having problems with this?
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: if you have too many flash plugins you get nothing
<DasEi> joe``: try sudo nvidia-settings from console
<Guest64849> ahh
<ActionParsnip> joe``: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig  then reboot
<joe``> ActionParsnip, i did and got the same result.
<Guest64849> well thank you alot ilearned a good bit about this stuff
<ActionParsnip> paijo: not used 3G dude, sorry
<DasEi> joe``: try sudo nvidia-xconfig , typo
<ActionParsnip> Guest64849: cool beans :)
<jck> gsick
<RealEyes> DasEi: I was able to change the boot order of my HDDs. I'm on my Ubuntux86_64 now.
<joe``> is this something i need to do from console instead of a terminal in x?
<RealEyes> Can we try that last method you were walking me through before you mentioned supergrub?
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: is this default entry? i need to know > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<DasEi> RealEyes: you're confusing
<RealEyes> :p
<RealEyes> My system is kinda borked which = confusing
<DasEi> RealEyes: what do you want to achieve now ?
<RealEyes> I want grub2 to recognize my /sda1 (win7) so I can dual boot again.
<joe``> DasEi, if i start from scratch with installing the nvidia driver, do i run nvidia-xconfig before my reboot? or if i run into problems after the reboot?
<questi0ns> ok im gonna put just GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<questi0ns> ....
<usr_> hello, How can I override the message "requires installation of untrusted packages" when installing an app using the software center?
<marnargulus> hey, does anyone know about EDID and maybe the ability to spoof it?
<speedrunnerG55> im back
<DasEi> joe``: you do it after installing driver, from commandline w/o x, then restart gdm
<jrib> usr_: is it because you didn't add the key for a ppa or other third-party repository?
<joe``> DasEi, ok, cool. i'll give that a shot. thanks.
<paijo_> my usb 3g modem not detected by NetworkManager but working normally with wvdial.. can anybody help me ?
<DasEi> RealEyes: and current situation is sda with win 7 and grub, and ubuntu on sdb ?
<usr_> jrib, I really have no idea :(, that error happens to me all the time and I am forced to install all the apps from the terminal
<questi0ns> what is the difference between update-grub and update-grub2 ??
<questi0ns> some say to use the first
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: default is: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="quiet splash"
<jrib> usr_: it probably is.  Add the key for the repository in question
<ActionParsnip> questi0ns: nothing or very little
<RealEyes> DasEi: sda with win7 and -no- grub and sdb with Ubuntu -with- grub
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: i mean the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<questi0ns> not the default
<usr_> jrib, thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. How can I know where to get the key to the repo?
<RealEyes> Grub only sees Ubuntu and memtest, not win7 on sda.
<DasEi> real eyes : so you booted from sdb then ?
<jrib> usr_: what third-party repositories have you added?
<RealEyes> Yes ;D
<RealEyes> DasEi: Yes.
<ThomasB2k> In 30 words or less, what's the difference between open source software and free software?
<DasEi> RealEyes: so you need your win cd to get sda's winloader back, #windows is waiting :)
<jrib> !ot | ThomasB2k
<ubottu> ThomasB2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<axilla> free is closed source
<axilla> open source is open source and free
<marnargulus> open source software is a subset of free software
<ThomasB2k> I know that's incorrect axilla, I guess I'll ask in ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> RealEyes: this is why os-prober can't find there, aka gone it is for now
<jrib> all of this is wrong, but doesn't belong in this channel anyway
<RealEyes> aha
<marnargulus> I'm having trouble adding modelines
<usr_> jrib,  I honestly dont know :(
<jrib> usr_: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<DasEi> marnargulus: /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log is a good source
<jrib> usr_: and the errors you get
<marnargulus> oh wait, I forgot to restart x
<marnargulus> let me see if that works
<speedrunnerG55> so im having trouble waching youtube videos in chromium
<speedrunnerG55> when is that going to be fixed?
<Demolitio> Hey all- can't seem to connect to my wireless network... although my Windows 7 partition is able to connect to it using the same account settings. Anyone have any ideas I can try?
<Demolitio> using Ubuntu 10.10 + Broadcomm B43 drivers
<jck> speedrunnerG55: me too that suck
<jck> s
<marnargulus> speedrunner: Youtube is the only glitchy flash site for me now
<speedrunnerG55> well its not just me :)
<RealEyes> DasEi: Should I drag 'BOOT' or 'EFI' folders or 'BOOTMGR' file onto the the sda?
<RealEyes> from my win7 usb?
<usr_> jrib, Thanks I think I fixed it. I selected some options in the software center options menu and it seems that it already works
<DasEi> RealEyes: get your windows cd and ask in #windows on how to restore the bootloader in sda
<DasEi> RealEyes: once you can boot it, use grubs's chainloader.. and efi on a 500 gb ? seldom
<Demolitio> Hey all- can't seem to connect to my wireless network... although my Windows 7 partition is able to connect to it using the same account settings. Anyone have any ideas I can try? using Ubuntu 10.10 + Broadcomm B43 drivers.
<usr_> jrib, by any chance do you know how can I compare the contents of two hdds? I want to make a backup of all the files from one harddrive to another, but some files are already in the second drive and I do not want any cloned files
<jrib> usr_: use rsync
<usr_> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<RealEyes> Got it!
<RealEyes> DasEi: Got it.
<RealEyes> Thanks a lot for the help man. It was a mix of what you were telling me and my own observations.
<RealEyes> Those guys in ##windows are funny :P
<DasEi> RealEyes: so all working now ?
<CJO232> with broken config files for grub2 after deleting ubuntu but having win in tact and no recover disk for xp, would both supergrub 1 and 2 work for boot loading xp?
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<kary> I'm not sure where to start with diagnosis of this issue.  But, suddenly my HTPC running Ubuntu 10.10 is transfering files on the network very slowly.
<buov> Where should I go to ask questions about web development?
<bananafish> Not quite sure what could be the problem but every time I run a game full screen I get a big number on my screen from ATI ccc and I cant make it go away
<Demolitio> ActionParsnip:  I get a message saying "device doesn't support scanning".
<birdinatux> w00t am now chatting from a successful dual boot ubuntu and win7 install.  Took only about 30 mins
<Demolitio> oh wait... /facepalms
<linxeh> birdinatux: congrats :)
<linxeh> birdinatux: ubuntu installs are fast compared to windows eh? and the updates are faster!
<DasEi> buov: kinda ? html ? apache ?
<birdinatux> ty :)
<Demolitio> Actionparsnip: Sorry.... I get 6 headings... labeled Cell01-Cell06.
<Demolitio> and they are networks
<Demolitio> so I see them.. I'm just not able to connect to them.
<andruHA1123> will all of these work to play music from command? cdp, gnome-cd, cdplay, cdplayer
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: then cool its finding wirelesses. Use a wired connection and get updates.
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: scroll up too, what interface name is the wireless known as?
<bananafish> anyone?
<andruHA1123> anyone? will all of these play an audio cd? cdp, gnome-cd, cdplay, cdplayer
<paijo_> hello
<birdinatux> know a good channel for help/general questions on running a bind9 server?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-cd
<ubottu> Package gnome-cd does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> !info cdplay
<ubottu> Package cdplay does not exist in maverick
<DasEi> andruHA1123: yes, with the needed codecs installed, or use vlc
<Demolitio> ActionParsnip: I've tried... there are two drivers through "Additional Drivers" I can choose from- one for the STA set, one for B43. both of them don't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: they arent packages, totem will play CDs fine
<paijo_> birdinatux: more detail please
<toolbear> say, would anybody happen to have some clue as to how to change the sort order for nautilus? e.g. `_zero Banana apple bear' instead of `apple Banana bear _zero'
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: what is the interface name of the wireless?
<birdinatux> paijo_ I want to serve my own website/email  with my registered domain name.
<Demolitio> ActionParsnip: Wlan0
<trebuchet> how do I find what release of ubuntu i'm using from the command line? /etc/release does not exist.
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: ok thats cool
<rww> trebuchet: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> trebuchet: lsb_release -d
<trebuchet> Thanks.
<usr_> Hello, is there any speech recognition software for linux?
<marnargulus> when I try and add a modeline with xrandr I get this error- xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<birdinatux> paijo_,  the website is nothing big, just a geeklog blog.  Just want to do the hosting myself as apposed to paying for hosting.  I don't expect much traffic, just probably me and a couple friends.
<ActionParsnip> usr_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechRecognition
<Demolitio> ActionParsnip: Wait... I just found something funny. the device is obviously scanning.. but Additional Drivers indicates both are disabled?
<ActionParsnip> usr_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<tooStupid4Linux> Well, the minimal CD install worked.  I have no idea what is up with the alternate ISO image.  As the RAID numbering seems to be a tad screwy (and damn this is fast on RAID0), I may reinstall.  But for now it is off to bed.
<marnargulus> and that is for any modeline I try
<ActionParsnip> tooStupid4Linux: try a hardware card, it smokes software easily :)
<tooStupid4Linux> ActionParsnip: Maybe next time.
<andruHA1123> what is the KDE version of the Linux DVD player called? Anyone know?
<marnargulus> andru: kaffiene?
<rww> andruHA1123: Kubuntu comes with Dragon Player by default. I'd recommend VLC instead.
<Demolitio> ActionParsnip: so I'm now utterly confused. Additional Drivers manager indicates both wireless drivers are not activated- and yet here I am scanning networks.
<andruHA1123> I mean, what do I type in the terminal to get KDE version of lInux dvd player?
<andruHA1123> does "ogle' sound right?
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: dragonplayer and vlc can also play dvd
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: just install the dvd codec
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: try getting updated
<andruHA1123> ActionParsnip, i know, im doing homework and trying to figure stuff out :P
<rww> andruHA1123: Ogle 1) hasn't been in Ubuntu since hardy, 2) uses GTK for its GUI.
<rww> GTK being more GNOMEish than KDEish.
<ActionParsnip> Demolitio: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: multitasking!
<Nighthawk``> why when i do iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j DROP i can still send and connect to sites?
<andruHA1123> ActionParsnip, how about "totem"?
<ActionParsnip> andruHA1123: that'll do it too. Its ggtk based as far as I know so if yo9u are using kde it will pull in a tonne of gtk deps
<andruHA1123> ActionParsnip, thanks for helping.. i just checked and the right answer was "okle"
<marnargulus> success!
<marnargulus> FYI:  Adding a manual refresh rate and sycn rate for horizontal and vertical fixed it
<hexdump_> HI all
<hexdump_> I have a question maybe somebody could be of some assistance
<marnargulus> although terminal is no longer opaque?
<marnargulus> was that an update?
<hexdump_> I'm getting a "Relay Access Denied" when I try to send mail through my SMTP
<hexdump_> I've fixed this issue in the past, but I forget how
<ATS01> I have an Alienware m17xR2.  Boots to livecd just fine.  After installing when I boot to Ubuntu I see the splash screen with the 5 dots and then the screen slowly morphs to bright pink.  It doesn't ever get past that part.  Any advice?
<ATS01> I have an Alienware m17xR2.  Boots to livecd just fine.  After installing when I boot to Ubuntu I see the splash screen with the 5 dots and then the screen slowly morphs to bright pink.  It doesn't ever get past that part.  Any advice?
<questi0ns> ActionParsnip: tks for nothing :P I tried that http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ before
<questi0ns> and that is for Lucid not Maverick :p
<questi0ns> plymouth for 1920x1080 sucks
<marnargulus> does anyone have xvidtune working?
<marnargulus> I get an error without ever changing anything
<marnargulus> you have requested a mode-line that is not possible, or not supported by your hardware
<Guest44185> hello
<resno> i am having the worest of luck trying to find the config file for fetchmail. ive done searches (on google and using find/grep) and nothing is turning up, any help?
<marnargulus> resno: did you check the man page?
<resno> marnargulus: indeed. it says ~./fetchmailrc, which doesnt exist either
<Random832> resno: well, don't you have to create it?
<resno> Random832: how do yo ucreate it?
<Random832> with.... a text editor?
<maple_> ？？？
<Random832> or fetchmailconf which is a separate python/tk tool
<resno> how do you create a file you dont know the syntax of?
<Random832> look up the syntax of it
<Random832> that's not what you were asking
<resno> Random832: fetchmailconf requires x server to run
<Random832> you don't have an x server anywhere?
<Random832> https://calomel.org/fetchmailrc.html example fetchmailrc
<resno> Random832: its a server... who runs X on server?
<Random832> it's called ssh x forwarding
<marnargulus> resno: did you see this http://theos.in/news/howto-configure-fetchmail-linux-or-unix-client-program-to-fetch-emails/
<Random832> or, run fetchmailconf soemwhere else
<hexdump_> nm it's setup properly on my server
<resno> heh, well. it seems fetchmail isnt supported in new versions anymore
<resno> btw, ive never had to create my own .conf file... never.
<marnargulus> resno: I make a new xorg.conf every install
<ActionParsnip> resno: try:  man filename.conf   sometimes they are around
<marnargulus> because it isn't used anymore, but my cards are too old and worthless to work without it
<ActionParsnip> marnargulus: it is used if there is one, Ubuntu uses udev by default but some old cards need it (and new sucky ones too like sis)
<resno> ActionParsnip: it seems fetchmail isnt supported anymore, whats the supported method for pulling emails?
<Random832> resno: huh?
<ActionParsnip> resno: mutt is a cli email client if thats what you mean
<Random832> not supported by whom?
<Random832> have you tried looking at the actual fetchmail documentation
<resno> Random832: do a quick google on fethcmail ubuntu and every guide says ubuntu 7.10.
<Random832> why do you think ubuntu would need a special way of doing fetchmail?
<resno> i dont.
<resno> im curious as to why the conf files dont exist
<Random832> what do you mean don't exist?
<Random832> what would they have in them?
<rww> If fetchmail weren't supported by Ubuntu any more, then there wouldn't be a fetchmail package in the repositories. There is. Therefore, it is.
<Random832> they don't know your pop3 server, your username, your password
<resno> the base for setting up fetchmail? like every other does
<Random832> huh?
<ActionParsnip> !info fetchmail
<ubottu> fetchmail (source: fetchmail): SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.17-4ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 388 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Random832> how exactly would installing a package create a conf file in your home dir anyway?
<Random832> what other packages do that?
<rww> none, because it's a violation of packaging policy.
<ActionParsnip> Random832: if there is not file and the app is configured as such, if there isn't one it will make a vaniall file
<resno> am i just stupid?
<Random832> ActionParsnip: what would you imagine to be the contents of a 'vanilla' fetchmailrc? connect to a vanilla server log in with a vanilla username and a vanilla password?
<resno> how in the world would a normal person be able to create the conf file?
<rww> resno: by copying the example in /usr/share/doc/fetchmail/examples
<ActionParsnip> Random832: not sure, I dont use it
<Random832> i think "normal" people are assumed to install a graphical email client on their desktop machines
<rww> ( /usr/share/doc/*/ is the normal place for example configuration files to be, btw. Good tip if you use command-line stuff like that a lot. )
<Random832> the need fetchmail fills is kind of specialized, for if your email client _doesn't_ access pop3, yet you have a pop3 account
<resno> rww: heh, why didnt that come up on my find?
<rww> resno: no idea, I just tuned in to #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Random832: websearch for example files, then just change the settings
<resno> rww: i issued find / -name fetchmail, is that not right?
<ActionParsnip> Random832: http://www.charvolant.org/~doug/network/html/node26.html
<needlez> anyone know how to make this script run faster?? http://pastie.org/1641303
<needlez> already asked in bash, and theyre harassing about it being an issue with wine and not bash related
<Random832> resno: -name '*fetchmail*'
<rww> ^
<Random832> unless you _just_ want it to come up with /usr/bin/fetchmail and /usr/share/doc/fetchmail/
<Random832> also, try looking inside the latter
<resno> i checked everything that my search gave me, and the man file.
<resno> thanks rww for the helpful note
<deckard42> hello.. I'm trying to do something that I would think would be simple. Change the icon of a custom application launcher on gnome-panel to a custom 48x48 png
<ActionParsnip> needlez: looks as fast as it can be, i'd change line 3 to:  metacity --replace  and then add a 5th line:  compiz --replace   to switch it back on, alternatively just ditch compiz and be problem free
<sk_> is there an easy way to update my bios from within ubuntu?
<deckard42> I put the png in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<weleh> how to restore my 1st installation?
<ActionParsnip> sk_: if you use a Dell system then yes
<deckard42> but when I try to select it for the application launcher it doesn't show up, it just gives the default icon like as if I didn't select one
<needlez> ActionParsnip: thank you ill look into that
<sk_> ActionParsnip: its a pc. bios; phoenix 6.00
<Naynay> I've lost the sound control applet on the upper right section of the panel. How do I get it back?
<ActionParsnip> sk_: is it a branded pc or laptop?
<sk_> desktop
<sk_> so branded
<ActionParsnip> sk_: what make and model?
<sk_> evga 780i
<alexflow> !
<ActionParsnip> sk_: thats a motherboard, not a brand or model of PC
<alexflow> hi every one
<alexflow> everyone
<alexflow> hey guys I have a problem time ago when I uprade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 beta it docky stop working
<alexflow> after I
<alexflow> set up the ubuntu 10.10
<alexflow> and had the seme problem
<alexflow> I tough at the beginning it was a minor problem about new version of ubuntu but
<teichert> anyone know where i can find the .deb for zsnes?
<alexflow> I discover that docky still workin in others ubuntu 10.10
<alexflow> someone can sugest something?
<nit-wit> alexflow, purge it add the ppa and reinstall
<nuo> alexflow : do have compiz installed ?
<alexflow> I did
<alexflow> yes
<ActionParsnip> alexflow: ease up on the enter key  dude, if you hit enter less not only do you not scroll the channel but it also makes you not sound like you just ran 10 miles at full speed. You can type really really long lines as I am writing now just to highlight the fact
<alexflow> of corse
<alexflow> now I'm ussing AWN
<alexflow> but I like more Docky
<ActionParsnip> teichert: playdeb has it, add their repo and you can install it
<teichert> churr boss
<ActionParsnip> teichert: they have a handy deb to add their repo
<alexflow> Anyway I now the perfect solution Format the partition and reinstall Ubuntu and all fix
<alexflow> but
<alexflow> now
<alexflow> I don't know if I format Ubuntu's partition
<ActionParsnip> alexflow: ease up on the ENTER key
<needlez> ActionParsnip: that didn't work, and both times I get that is waiting for something, not sure why??
<alexflow> I gess It also will delet the grub so I worry to delet the windows start up also xD
<hexdump_> Hey I'm back.  Does anyone have a sec to help?
<needlez> hexdump_: whats the problem??
<hexdump_> needlez:  alright I'm trying to send mail from my SMTP server (ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu) and everything seems to be working fine but when I send it it says 250 2.0.0 ok: queued as "713....."
<ActionParsnip> needlez: what didn't work. its been a while and I'm at work, so you'll have to refresh me
<ruffdog> On the Live Boot CDs for Ubuntu, if one clicks on the "Check disk for Errors", this should tell one if the MD5 sum is off, right?  Or if something is wrong with the setup disk?
<alexflow> exit
<noneaan> for some reason im sharing a folder, but no other pc on my network can find my pc to connect to
<ActionParsnip> ruffdog: it will tell you if the CD is good compared to the MD5 sum on the CD. You SHOULD have checked the ISO before burning but only a good ISO can make a good CD
<noneaan> i right click the folder, click share, allow guest access .. nothing
<weleh> i'let u know later
<ActionParsnip> noneaan: if you run: smbtree   can you see the share?
<weleh> im teaching now :)
<hexdump_> needlez:  the only one it sends to without any problems is my gmail account
<noneaan> ActionParsnip, no i cant
<dj_segfault> Good evening.  I'm trying to set the CPU speed to "full blast" on my 10.04 system, but it keeps degrading to slower speeds.  I read up and stopped the ondemand service which is what I thought was changing it, but it still changes on me.  I'm using "cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g performance -f 2000000 ; cpufreq-selector -c 1 -g performance -f 2000000" which seems to work, but after a short time it goes back down to 1.3 or som
<ActionParsnip> noneaan: then its not right
<ruffdog> ActionParsnip, right.  Somehow I created a couple of CDs a couple weeks back that created fine.  But on install there were errors and I couldn't resolve it.  I then checked my ISO image (that I created the CDs with) against MD5 and the numbers were off so I redownloaded.  I mixed the CDs up though as I moved my desk today and I'm trying to ensure I have the right CDs.
<noneaan> ActionParsnip, when i clicked share folder, ubuntu installed sbmc automatically
<ActionParsnip> ruffdog: i'd find out which is good and discard the rest
<sk_> ActionParsnip: after researching (lol), its custom pc
<ActionParsnip> noneaan: try a reboot. I dont use the gui way I always edit smb.conf then restart the smbd service
<noneaan> ActionParsnip, already tried rebooting, any other ideas ?
<toby> hello all
<noneaan> ActionParsnip, would i do .. gedit smb.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> sk_: ok then check motherboard manufacturers site to see, you may be able to do it using a dos boot floppy
<ActionParsnip> noneaan: try the reboot first
<ruffdog> ActionParsnip, yep.  That's the plan.  Thus the question if booting the live CD and "checking for errors" would help me sort out what was good and bad.
<ActionParsnip> ruffdog: yes, if the CD passes check then its good :)
<toby> so i downloaded an open source program that needs to be compiled i am not a programer nor know nothing about it any ideas on how to do that?
<usr_> hello, is there any app that organizes music based on any online music database which might be capable of renaming songs to add/remove data?
<brontoeee> toby, which one?
<toby> its called cockatrice
<ruan|away> toby: they usually come with instructions
<ruffdog> ActionParsnip, Ok cool.  Thanks.
<toby> i read usually instructions in fourms lol but there is none
<toby> its a program to be able to play magic the gathering
<hexdump_> any ideas why my mail isn't getting through to yahoo??
<hexdump_> or hotmail?  think they are blocking???
<brontoeee> toby, it appears you have to register to get to the docs
<dj_segfault> toby: http://forum.cockatrice.de/index.php?topic=3.0
<toby> thanks man
<brontoeee> toby, there is usually a readme file that comes in as well, but not sure how is that usually dealed with git & friends
<hilarie> How do i empty my ramdisk other then restarting? I mounted a movie to dev/shm watched it, sent it to the trash, and emptied the trash, but the space available in dev/shm stayed where it was before
<dj_segfault> hexdump_: I've had a lot of problems with that.  Yahoo will deny they do filtering, but if the owner of the yahoo account complains they'll "look into it" then somehow it magically starts working again.  In other words, "It's not you"
<ActionParsnip> toby: cockatrice appars to use Qt so you will need a lot of qt deps (unless you use kubuntu)
<hexdump_> ah crap
<frybye> Hi - following ? not getting response on #ubuntu+1 but the soloution to this would be common to any ubuntu I guess.. here is the ?:hi - just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on a pc with dual boot win7 64x and ubuntu - the new grub does not offer win7 as a boot option - how to fix please.. need in detail because not so much linux background knowledge..
<toby> i am useing normal ubuntu
<cesurasean1> I just booted up Ubuntu, fresh install. How do I go about configuring the wifi settings so that I can have an internet connection??
<toby> i dont know what qt is
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, can your magic apt-get flash line from before be used generally to fix flash stuff? is that a repository, or is it a manual update from there on?
<teichert> anyone know where to get cheap solid state drives?
<hexdump_> dj_segfault:  I'm just testing sending e-mails from my box with say my yahoo or hotmail to my gmail or whatever.  It gets through gmail and says it was spoofed when I check it
<frybye> short version of ? - how to edit grub to get option back for win7 64x since update to 11-04???
<cesurasean1> having problems with ubuntu 10.10 acer aspire one wifi
<cesurasean1> can someone please help ?
<hexdump_> dj_segfault:  this is crap, I'm not greylisted
<dj_segfault> hexdump_: Do you have reverse dns set up?  A lot of big providers are now rejecting mail where there's no reverse DNS records, or worse, when there's no SPF.
<hilarie> Cesu you need broadcom STA drivers
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hexdump_> dj_segfault:  it's been quite some time since I've even been messing with my old server.  I've go it out and I'm messing around with it all again.
<ruan> frybye: you can update-grub2
<druciferre> @frybye, Are you asking how to get get grub2 to show the boot option for Windows in a dual boot environment?
<hilarie> @cesuransea1 you should be able to find them via system>administration>Restricted Drivers
<frybye> druciferre - yes - it had been working fine untill i switched with update-manager -d to 11.04 and now it offers only ubuntu on booting...?
<ruan> frybye: sudo update-grub2
<hexdump_> dj_segfault:  I had a ton of crap setup.  had eggdrop, my own IRC server, ftp server, apache, SMTP, POP, webmin and I think a proxy too lol
<frybye> ruan - ok I try that.. just a min...
<hexdump_> dj_segfault:  and the funny thing is it's on an old crappy box.
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, this one i mean: http://pastebin.com/ZPHGNHpk
<ruan> frybye: if it detects windows, then it'll add it to boot
<druciferre> @frybye: ruan is correct, you should be able to run sudo update-grub2 assuming you have not messed with the files in /etc/default
<icedtea>  /join #linux
<frybye> during the update only ubuntu entries showed up in ther term window...
<icedtea> oops
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: it depends on the installed packages
<druciferre> @frybye: are you sure you have windows installed correctly ?
<frybye> was working fine in dual boot situation with 10.04
<frybye> just dissapeared from the grub boot options after the -d upgrade...
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, why? it should just return - no packages find, right?
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: remove all the flash plugins then install only flashplugin-nonfree    and you will be fine
<frybye> is it possible that the win7 boot options are still in a grub.cfg or similar but have just been commented out?
<druciferre> @frybye: if you're certain windows is installed correctly, you could configure grub2 manually to point to your linux partitions and Windows partitions... there is a guide on how to do it... hold on a minute and I will get it for you
<brontoeee> or 'nothing to uninstall'
<frybye> druc... thanks
<druciferre> @frybye: no, the scripts rebuild everything from scratch
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: if you have no flash (or you didn't use the packages) then it will show nothing
<MagicJ> I have done something such that movie player when asked to show a mp3 file is now telling me that it needs a plug in and goes and looks for a plugin for type text/html, how do I fix this
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, yes i understand the logic behind it, just not sure what might be all the packages that could mess stufff
<frybye> druciferre: ok -
<ruan> MagicJ: get the plugins from ubuntu software center
<druciferre> @frybye:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2    scroll down to "custom menu entries"
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: there are a few, running the dpkg one then removing what is there is a more graceful approach
<MagicJ> ruan: thank u - and how do I do that?
<toby> so i am getting errors when following the steps in the website one of you guys posted for me... any other advice you can give me?
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, ok, got it
<frybye> druciferre: thanks I will try that - and be back here if I dont manage.. c u
<ruan> MagicJ: search "gstreamer" on ubuntu soft center
<MagicJ> ruan: ty - brb
<druciferre> @frybye: before doing the custom menu entries, I would recommend going to the Editing Menus During Boot section and following that make sure you can actually boot windows
<piercedwater> Will someone please recommend some newsreaders that are cli and assemble binaries?
<ruan> MagicJ: then install the "gstreamer extra plugins" codecs to play mp3, sid, mp3g1, etc
<druciferre> @frybye: Also, since it is detecting your Linux partition, I would only Windows as a custom entry
<MagicJ> ruan: it says I already have them/it
<ruan> MagicJ: strange, you could try reinstalling them
<frybye> druciferre: thanks a load...
<druciferre> @frybye: one more thing... I don't know if you know this or not, but for a windows partition, you should model it after their "chainloader" example...
<MagicJ> was ahead of you on that one - but actually I think the problem is not with the plug in but that movie player thinks it wants the wrong type = I can play them with rhythm box for example
<akom> hi
<brontoeee> MagicJ, are you talking about the os or the browser stuff?
<MagicJ> brontee - not really either - movie player I guess - basically I use gpodder as my podcast client - and starting this afternoon when I click on a downloaded file I get the error when itinvoke movie plater to play it
<frybye> druciferre: I am a bit out of my deapth with this.. could you perhaps come in a pm window and go thru this with me step by step - I will be so gratefull...?
<sk_> after pressing alt+ctrl+f1 my ubuntu is a registered cluster? How do I change it to just a cpu? or are all multi-core processors a cluster of sorts
<Bandit> gents....is there a command like unplumb in ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> Bandit: people here don't generally do solaris, so you should ask for functionality, not command.
<Random832> Bandit: translation: none of us has the first clue what unplumb does
<ruan> ifconfig lan0 unplumb ?
<SwedeMike> ruan: we still don't know what he meant.
<SwedeMike> ruan: that was my guess as well.
<ruan> yeah i googled
<Random832> it's not clear from what i can find what that does different from down
<rykka55> how to use grep to search 2 words  once (word1 or word2)
<SwedeMike> Random832: it removes it totally from the ifconfig table, you have to do ifconfig -a if you want to see it.
<ruan> what's the use of that?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, im back, smbc questions
<Random832> well, figure out _why- it's on the ifconfig table
<Bandit> i'm sorry guys....
<Random832> what makes ifconfig include things in non-a output?
<Bandit> unplumb will take down an interface in solaris
<Bandit> i can bring an interface down, but it pops backup on restart
<Bandit> i want to bring it completely down
<ruan> run a script that takes it down on startup?
<Random832> or find what script is bringing it up on startup
<SwedeMike> Bandit: on restart it's default down in solaris, it's not in linux and from the responses here, you can understand that people don't understand the solaris behaviour (and frankly, I never did either)
<axilla> anyone able to hook ubuntu up to a 1080p TV?
<axilla> I have a 47" sanyo can't seem to get any picture.
<axilla> would love to not have to boot into windows to watch movies :(
<SwedeMike> axilla: yes, it works here. have multiple htpc setups.
<axilla> Have tried both over HDMI and VGA
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, you still around
<axilla> SwedeMike: Any special drivers?
<SwedeMike> axilla: no, it's a regular monitor. it's not different, works for me out of the box.
<overclucker> rykka55: grep -e 'foo\|bar' ...
<axilla> hmm
<rykka55> overclucker, thanks you~
<frybye> Hi - back - get same grub menu with shift or without...?
<overclucker> rykka55: you could also pass -e more than once
<chaosc> hi all -- rt2870sta question -- 100% wireless functionality on Ubuntu and Mint livecds, when I install, functionality ceases. I am supposing this has to do with the fact that LiveCD is probably only using rt2870sta for wireless driver...and the install gives more drivers and thus causes a driver conflict?
<chaosc> yet, when i blacklist the other drivers, it still doesn't work
<chaosc> and i tried installing the driver from the website, as well as new firmware.
<chaosc> this is something i've been working on for months, so not much I haven't tried.
<visual1ce> hi
<caffine> i'm trying to resize a lvm in ubuntu live CD to make space for an install. i've done everything up to and including resizing the filesystem. now i need to resize the lvm, but i don't know where to find it. how do i do that?
<rykka55> overclucker, more than once ? what's than mean??
<visual1ce> out of the four times i rebooted this afternoon, twice nothing showed up on screen after i entered my crypto passphrase
<overclucker> rykka55: grep -e 'foo' -e 'bar' ...
<boyjag> I can't install chromium browser using SPM or Ubuntu s/w center on 10.10, can anyone help?
<visual1ce> im looking in /var/log/syslog to try and pinpoint the problem - is this the best place to start?
<boyjag> need help wid chromium install on 10.10
<rykka55> overclucker,Got it ,Thanks.
<visual1ce> is chromium in software center? why can't you install it?
<boyjag> it says need 2 dwnload sme untrusted packages, and wen I click ok, it just fails
<boyjag> fails 2 dwnload d packages frm d internet
<boyjag> d package which is hindering d process is "chromium-browser chromium-browser-inspector chromium-codecs-ffmpeg"
<visual1ce> boyjag: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<boyjag> k, will chek it out
<ActionParsnip> boyjag: or use the daily ppa :)
<frybye> oh jeez - where is the user who was helping me a few mins ago with my grub 2 problems...?
<needhelp1> what would be the best way to set up something to share files with over my router for my home network
<needhelp1> samba ?
<pmiller> Is this the correct channel for kvm virtualization questions?
<frybye> ActionParsnip: perhaps you remember that I have a name-memory prob - can you remind me who had been helping me here with the win7 dual boot missing from grub?
<NotMe>  
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, im back, still having the sharing network folder issue
<shawnboy> Has anyone here ever moved a hdd with Ubuntu from one PC to another successfully (without fresh install)?
<jasjus> ubuntu 10.10 cannot restart samba.. how tosolve?
<zerito> I used to run Ubuntu on an external and used it on two pcs without a problem
<cavalier_prime> shawnboy, ubuntu isn't like windows, drivers are in the kernel, usually doesn't have a problem with disparate hardware
<visual1ce> so 2 out of last 4 boots - nothing on screen. in last failed boot i see this in syslog: gdm-binary[1131]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 1.209197 seconds and no similar entry for my current session
<visual1ce> could this be the problem?
<shawnboy> cavalier_prime: ok. I guess I'll give it a try then. I may uninstall prop video drivers first.
<cavalier_prime> yeah
<Carter_> hello everyone
<toby> ok so i think i finally compiled my cockatrice program correctly but now i dont know where to find it
<shawnboy> cavalier_prime: any other key drivers I should maybe uninstall? NIC?
<cavalier_prime> shawnboy, if anything just the vid driver i would think
<svm_invictvs> I'm trying to install matchbox-window-manager on Maverick
<svm_invictvs> is that possible?
<axilla> bah, ubuntu doesn't even recognize my tv
<axilla> :*
<svm_invictvs> According to packages.ubuntu.com it is, but I must be missing something bcause I can't find it.
<needhelp1> is there a better way to set up a file server on ubunto other than samba?
<shawnboy> cavalier_prime: ok. wow, what a help it will be if it turns out well. I'll try soon. Thanks for feedback.
<cavalier_prime> gl
<cavalier_prime> needhelp1, samba is it.  I use a NAS on my home network for that tho
<teichert> is there any way to install NASM without internet?
<needhelp1> im having issues with samba, i have folders selected to be shared on this pc, but they are not showing up on other pcs on the network
<visual1ce> in both unsuccessful and successful sessions i have this: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: if you run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    you can type your userpassword for the samba password and add a samba user you can now authenticate with. You can then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf    and add something like this to the bottom: http://pastebin.com/cmD7eNym
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: thas how I manage shares, its nice to do it that way as you can ssh into the server, edit the file and then restart the smbd service (which you should do after changing the file) and the new share will be available
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: here is mine: http://pastebin.com/5GSFZ0xp
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: obviously change the AutomaticLogin line
<j_ayen_green> I booted from a live cd to check my ext4 file system after a crash... it shows as/dev/sda1, but if I try to fsck it says it's mounted or busy, if I try to umount it says it's not mounted
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: then run: mount   and if its mounted, unmounted
<ActionParsnip> unmount it*
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: thx :)
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, do you mind if i pm you ?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: go for it :)
<hexdump_> eh just have a quick question it's probably really easy
<hexdump_> I'm setting my ip static and underneath netmask it says "network" what ip is that?
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip: would I just sudo mount -t ext4 ?
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<svm_invictvs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/matchbox-window-manager
<needhelp1> hexdump_, ubottu  !ask
<svm_invictvs> Looking at that, is there a reason why it's not in 10.10 netbook?
<svm_invictvs> sudo apt-get install matchbox-window-manager
<Slix`> Is it possible to try Gnome 3 while keeping the current Ubuntu desktop environment in case I dislike Gnome 3?
<login_screen> hello
<Aussieguy> join #macosx
<Carter_> 有没有中国的？
<login_screen> !cn | Carter_
<ubottu> Carter_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<frybye> re: can sbdy help me to creat a custom boot entry in grub2 to restore access to a prev. available win7 dual boot that went missing on upgrade -d to 11.04?
<login_screen> How can I change login gdm theme in Ubuntu 10.10????
<axilla> got it working :)
<frybye> other user who was helping seems to have left...
<login_screen> I downloaded a theme from gnome.org
<axilla> how do I change which monitor gets the taskbar/dock etc
<ActionParsnip> frybye: does: sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub   not add it
<Carter_> haha  This is the first to use irc
<Slix`> I know I can install the packages from the Gnome 3 repo, but won't that overwrite the current apps and leave me unable to switch back?
<ActionParsnip> login_screen: you can only change the wallpaper and login box colour
<frybye> update-grub did not do it - I will try the other.. hang on pse..
<login_screen> ActionParsnip: because it's Maverick right
<visual1ce> thx ActionParsnip
<shaghost> i have to say guake is _amazing_
<ActionParsnip> login_screen: yes, those themes are for an earlier gnome
<login_screen> ActionParsnip: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter these wont work?
<login_screen> ok
<frybye> ActionParsnip: how can I check if it has worked... only by re-booting or?
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: amen!
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you will see windows in the terminal
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: i was using tilda... then i found this
<login_screen> ActionParsnip: and it's impossible to create new ones?
<frybye> nothing shows up with os-prober
<Carter_> Hello
<Carter_> can we chat?
<frybye> ActionParsnip: nothing shows up with os-prober
<ActionParsnip> login_screen: not sure, you can use a different DM like lxdm which is more themable but personally I wouldn't bother considering its on the screen all of 2 second
<login_screen> well I cant set plymouth to 1920x1080, I cant change gmd login theme.....
<login_screen> im gonna sleep cya later
<zvacet> frybye: di you tried sudo update-grub
<frybye> Carter - this is an ubuntu s u p p o r t channel not generl chat...
<shaghost> Carter_: there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<frybye> zvacet: yes only the ubuntu stuff shows up...
<frybye> prob. is I dont have that much background knowl. to manually config the grub2 on my own...
<Carter_> 有没有中国的？Chinese?
<shaghost> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> Carter_: if you want to chat about an issue you are having with your OS then here is fine, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shaghost> or the chineese chanlles listed above
<jiltdil> how to check tottal number of users in computer through terminal?
<shaghost> jiltdil: w
<shaghost> jiltdil: loged in or on the computer?
<j_ayen_green> What do I do if fsck says the file system is mounted or busy, umount says it's not mounted, and mount gives no output but still leaves umount saying it's not mounted?
<frybye> zvacet: if you know the manual config stuff - can you come in a pm window and work thru this step by step with me - would be so appreciative...?
<jiltdil> on the computer
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: cat /etc/passwd | wc -l
<awkisopen> how do i make ubuntu think one website is really another? e.g. type in google.com and it goes to yahoo.com, for example. has to be more specific than an IP address
<jamiewan> jiltdil, type who in a terminal
<shaghost> jiltdil: awk -F: '{print $1 ":" $3 ":" $7}' /etc/passwd
<shaghost> jiltdil: everything that is >999 is a user
<jiltdil> Actionparsnip,shaghost:thanx
<shaghost> greater then
<brontoeee> awkisopen, possibly editing hosts file
<zvacet> frybye : reinstalling grub should help see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<awkisopen> hosts only allows for IP address changes though, i believe
<brontoeee> awkisopen, no
<caffine> i'm trying to resize a lvm in ubuntu live CD to make space for an install. i've done everything up to and including resizing the filesystem. now i need to resize the lvm, but i don't know where to find it. how do i do that?
<awkisopen> in reality i'm trying to make ubuntu resolve http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:AutoWikiBrowser/CheckPage/Version to http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Uncyclopedia:AutoWikibrowser/CheckPage/Version
<shaghost> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<frybye> zvacet: grub2 is apparently fine - just dosent have the win7 boot option in it - I have no live cd for 11.04 - upgraded from 10.10 with update-manager -d
<shaghost> caffine: see if that helps
<zvacet> frybye : you can use Maverick live cd
<j_ayen_green> something autoloaded the file system ... how can I 'unbusy' it so I can run fsck?
<frybye> zvacet: do you think re-installing grub2 would fix this...?
<zvacet> frybye: it should
<frybye> ok I go have a look at the instructions...
<j_ayen_green> what's the ubuntu equivalent of pmount?
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: what is pmount?
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: I was told to enter that to see if something had privately mounted the file system, since it is busy, but it's not a command
<j_ayen_green> (told by a non-ubuntu person)
<axilla> how do i change which monitor is primary in ubuntu?
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: it is a waper arround mount
<SkullTraill> whos attending the ubuntu Jam?
<Ozzapoo> Hi. How can I see a directory's total size in terminal?
<awkisopen> axilla: system -> preferences -> monitors?
<shaghost> du
<ActionParsnip> Ozzapoo: du -h /path/to/folder | tail -n 1
<shaghost> Ozzapoo: du
<Ozzapoo> thanks
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: ah, ok. well, i have a catch 22.. fsck returns /dev/sda1 is busy or mounted. umount says not mounted. mount -t ext4 says nothing, but then still cannot umount
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: type mount
<visual1ce> thx ActionParsnip seems to be working... i was a bit shocked that it logged in without my password... how can it do that? i mean doesn't gdm need to store my password somewhere?
<visual1ce> in any case i changed it so i need to login...
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: mount doesn't show it (or any ext4) mounted... just /dev/sr0 and dev/loop0 (running from an .iso as 'try' instead of 'install')
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: did you ever mount it or place it in fstab?
<jiltdil> is method for mounting ext4,ext2,ext3 partition are different from each other?
<shaghost> jiltdil: mounting once or on every boot
<jiltdil> shaghost:plz tell both as m unaware of it
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: it had been mounted as my file system, then i had a hang. did the magic sysrq keys, and then every boot put me in grub. So i just booted from the livecd iso, selected "try ubuntu" rather than installing, and the file system shows in fdisk, but I cant get to it
<shaghost> !mount | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<shaghost> !fstab | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jiltdil> shaghost:thanx
<shaghost> first one is for one time, second one is auto on bootup
<Carter_> shaghost,
<Carter_> shaghost, nihao
<axilla> awkisopen: not there
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: this seems to be where I'm at...at the beginning of this post http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682038
<tecra> can upgrade kde 3.5 to 4 with "apt-get install kde 4"?
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: I dont think ubuntu auto-mounts stuff that is not in fstab, it could be seeign that it dected it but did not mount it but shows up under places area
<shaghost> !kbuntu | tecra
<shaghost> !kubuntu | tecra
<ubottu> tecra: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: the file system shows in the places pulldown...is that what's making it busy?
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: no ieda
<caffine> shaghost: don't think it's really helping. i don't see where it's telling me where to find the VGs in ubuntu. i see vgchange -a y my_volume_group in chapter 11.3, but I don't know what "my_volume_group is supposed to be.
<ActionParsnip> tecra: search in software centre, makes sense though
<shaghost> caffine: remind me what your problum was
<shaghost> ooo lmv one, i always installed just using the whole harddrive, so no ieda on it
<tecra> ActionParsnip: where is "software centre"?
<tecra> i dont have kubuntu
<shaghost> tecra: in terminal "sudo software-center"
<Carter_> shaghost:hello
<tecra> thanks shaghost
<shaghost> tecra: kde is kubuntu desktop, gnome is ubuntu
<shaghost> Carter_: what do you want
<Carter_> shaghost, hello
<mespejel> hello is there an ubuntu version for a tablet like computer?
<Carter_> shaghost:测试
<mespejel> like the xoom, ipad, etc?
<j_ayen_green> the file system shows in places, but if I try to select it it says it's busy... if I reboot, how can i stop it from being automounted?
<shaghost> Carter_: i cant read taht
<Random832> !cn | Carter_
<ubottu> Carter_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> tecra: under applications
<tecra> # sudo software-center
<tecra> sudo: software-center: command not found
<arrrghhh> what is the recommended way to remove the old kernels from GRUB?
<awkisopen> is there any way to redirect one URL to another URL in ubuntu?
<caffine> shaghost: i set up an LVM running fedora. i want to split it in half to run ubuntu on half. i've done all the steps so far up to resizing the underlying filesystem. now i need to lvresize but i can't find the way to determine what LogicalVolumePath is.
<tecra> apt-get install software-center ?
<shaghost> caffine: not my area
<j_ayen_green> or how do I skip loading gnome and just get the cli?
<shaghost> tecra: what version of ubuntu?
<xangua> arrrghhh: synaptic
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: uninstall the unecessary kernels using software centre or apt-get and they will be removed
<ActionParsnip> tecra: its part of a standard install
<caffine> shaghost: okey dokey. thanks anyways.
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip: xangua, there isn't an "automatic" way?  I have to search and remove them by hand?
<jamiewan> tecra, applications menu at the bottom most likely
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: yep its manual, the old kernels are left so that if a new kernel is bad you can boot to the old one
<shaghost> awkisopen: look at iptables and // or dns
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip: no i know but i figured computer janitor or apt-get autoremove would do it...?
<awkisopen> shaghost: I have, but those only redirect IPs, I need a specific URL to resolve to another specific URL
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: do you want to keep dnome on system?
<shaghost> awkisopen: dns routing tables?
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: yes, I just want to try to prevent it from autoloading that file system so I can run fsck
<awkisopen> shaghost: where are those located?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: autoremove only removes packages which are no longer needed if you get ruid of highabstraction apps, then the old libs which are not used by anything else will be removed
<tecra> shaghost: i have backtrack4 rc2 installed
<tecra> its not a standard install
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: well i can tell you the simple way or complex =P   simple: break x-server (this i have done a _LOT_ on axadent
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip: so manual is the only way?
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: so no keystroke to boot to cli or something? again, i'm booting from the .iso read-only, that said, how would I break X if that's the option?
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: as far as I know, yes
<xangua> tecra: backtrack is not supported here
<tecra> but its ubuntu...
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip: ah well... regex to the rescue.
<shaghost> I am trying to do too mcuh
<ActionParsnip> tecra: backtrack isnt supported here
<shaghost> tecra: what about backtrace?
<ActionParsnip> tecra: backtrack is backtrack, ubuntu is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tecra> ok thanks
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: bakctrace is ubuntu based... lightly
<shaghost> it does use ubuntu backend
<shaghost> but a diffrent frontend
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: based yes, but its not ubuntu, its backtrack
<shaghost> true
<shaghost> but i have been using backtrace a lot in the last 20 days
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: ubuntu is debian based but if you ask for support in #debian they will shove you here
<shaghost> anyways
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-turn-off-xserver-in-the-gui-and-turn-it-off-in-the-command-line-219721/
<shaghost> ooo j_ayen_green you are booting and want cli from cd
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: yeah... i'm booting from a livecd to get at the old filesystem ... but gnome seems to have made it busy
<jnpenley> I have a quick question.  How can I install GCC-4.5 and G++-4.5 on 10.04?
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<shaghost> they have it in there
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: thanks :)
<visual1ce> is #ubuntu and #debian friends?
<shaghost> jnpenley: what does it do over 4.4.5?
<koolhead11> hey all 'ubuntu "Cannot read termcap database"'
<koolhead11> what package am missing
<fastijum> koolhead11: ncurses?
<koolhead11> libncurses5-dev ?
<ActionParsnip> jnpenley: install build-essential
<paijo> visual1ce: i think like father and son's :)
<shaghost> jnpenley: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5
<koolhead11> fastijum, ok
<visual1ce> lol
<jnpenley> No idea.  I am trying to build a package that requires it.  BSNES
<visual1ce> growing pains
<kenesis> will someone help me get 2 finger scrolling on my samsung n120???? Please and thanks
<shaghost> visual1ce: i never have enterd #deblin
<worldwarcheese> Hi everybody!
<visual1ce> me neither...
<koolhead11> fastijum, there is no pkg with name ncurses
<kenesis> anyone?
<koolhead11> kenesis, shoot
<fastijum> koolhead11: yeah, sorry. I meant libncurses
<shaghost> kenesis: what was the question
<koolhead11> fastijum, :P ok
<fastijum> koolhead11: that should contain the termcaps as well
<kenesis> i need to get 2 finger scrolling on my samsung n120
<kenesis> plz and thanks
<worldwarcheese> I have a stupid easy request for something really simple. I need someone to send me a skype chat to see if my new webcam works on Skype.
<leapy0yo> ls -l |less -R  is not showing colors of ls  neither does -r
<shaghost> kenesis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144125    see if anything there works
<fastijum> leapy0yo: use ls --color=always
<kenesis> ill try
<leapy0yo> thanks
<fastijum> leapy0yo: or --colors
<koolhead11> fastijum, cool. let me check that
<svm_invictvs> How do you determine what kind of object a GameObject is?
<svm_invictvs> Tag?
<kenesis> shaghost, that had nothin
<worldwarcheese> Any takers? I know it's not cool, and a bit personal (vid-chatting, but I don't need to see you you jut have to see me), it's just I have an important call coming through soon and the skype on linux doesn't seem to be all that reliable. The webcam works, but will it work on skype??? I just need to make sure.
<red2kic> worldwarcheese: If the webcam work in cheese, it'll work with skype. I have used skype in the past. Worked fine.
<bin_bash> How do I check my IP address in terminal?
<red2kic> bin_bash: ifconfig (for local ip)
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: lan address or wan address?
<shaghost> kenesis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9209315
<bin_bash> ifconfig didn't show it
<bin_bash> just my router IP
<shaghost> so you want extrenal ip
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: do you mean its external IP or internal ip?
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> sorry
<worldwarcheese> red2kic: I tried another webcam and it worked both in cheese and in the skype test, but didn't in the actual chat. I'm worried about having the same results again with the new one (and thanks for the reply)
<bin_bash> how do I check my external ip in terminal
<j_ayen_green> shaghost: holding shift when it boots doesn't seem to bring up grub2
<red2kic> worldwarcheese: I think you have to manually start the video chat.
<red2kic> worldwarcheese: When you're connected, look for "Start video or webcam" something.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: curl -s   http://getip.110mb.com/mini/index.php?v=ahp
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: not found
<worldwarcheese> red2kic: Yeah, I can toggle the vid on and off but just a white square came up before (with the 1st webcam, haven't tried it on the new one)
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: run it as a command in terminal
<shaghost> j_ayen_green: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing the CD's Default Boot Options
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I did.
<shaghost> that was the area that i was looking out
<bin_bash> zsh: command not found: curl
<shaghost> wget
<shaghost> then
<ActionParsnip> wget -q -O - http://getip.110mb.com/mini/index.php?v=ahp
<red2kic> worldwarcheese: Hmm. Look in options. Make sure it's pointed at the correct /dev/video (whatever) -- then restart Skype. I used my webcam + 2 XboxLive Vision cams. Worked fine. I was messing around with security cameras and etc etc.
<red2kic> worldwarcheese: Not sure about window square thing. Never happened -- but if you're switching videos feeds, you need to restart Skype.
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: install curl, its dead handy
<iflema> bin_bash: wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O -o /dev/null | more
<iflema> bin_bash: this even... wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -o /dev/null | more
<bin_bash> k
<worldwarcheese> red2kic: Yeah, I got about that far with guides I found on google. Everything checks out, but they checked out the 1st time too. Would you mind just sending me a test call? You don't need to use video yourself or anything. I just need to be 100% on this.
<kenesis> shaghost, that still didnt work now i have no scrolling on the touchpad, but it did stop the mouse from spazzing when two fingers are on
<jnpenley> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5 g++-4.5 doesn't work it is not included in the repositories.  At least I can't find the correct one.
<shaghost> kenesis: well.... all i have is google as i have no simmular computer to work with, just google stuff like n120 ubuntu touchpad
<kenesis> blah
 * kenesis lazybum
<shaghost> jnpenley: what version of ubuntu?
<jnpenley> 10.04 Desktop
<red2kic> worldwarcheese: I don't have Skype installed at the moment and I'm on PC. That thing I talked about ... was on the laptop. Sorry.
<red2kic> s/PC/computer*
<shaghost> jnpenley: do you have a version of gcc installed alredy?
<worldwarcheese> red2kic: 'Sokay, thanks anyways. I'll just have to wait for dawn and someone local who can call me or something.
<jnpenley> shaghost: I don't think so..
<pmiller> lifeless: virsk start www  -> error: Failed to start domain www
<pmiller> error: internal error Network 'default' is not active.
<shaghost> just sudo apt-get install gcc
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: 10.10 maverick
<shaghost> you should not need to worry abou 4.4.5 vs 4.5 ass not that much changed
<ActionParsnip> jnpenley: look at the version number then think about how often ubuntu is released ;)
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: 10.10 here, but "Linux weardass 2.6.36-1-lowlatency #7~ppa2-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 26 13:39:35 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shaghost> newer kernals FTW
<jnpenley> shaghost:  I agree, but when I try to make the package it complains about not having gcc-4.5 and g++-4.5
<siavashserver> jnpenley, what kind of problem?
<corinth> Hey #ubuntu. I just installed UNR via Wubi, and after installing the ATI driver, my graphical desktop no longer loads
<shaghost> jnpenley: what package
<shaghost> corinth: dpkg-reconfigure
<jnpenley> shaghost: The source in question is "BSNES"
<corinth> shaghost, just across the board?
<shaghost> corinth: there is one for ati, so just use tab completion to figure it out
<corinth> Ah thanks. I appreciate the tip
<shaghost> jnpenley: get the .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/g++-4.5
<jnpenley> siavashserver: the exact error is "make: g++-4.5: Command not found"  "make: *** [obj/ui-main.o] Error 127"
<jnpenley> shaghost: I will give it a try!
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: the .38 kernel has nice stuff to make it whizzy :)
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: i need to upgrade, just slightly more complacated with the lowlatancy kernal
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: ooooooo i have linux-image-2.6.37-8-lowlatency
<shaghost> in repos
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: do you do a lot of sound production?
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: did
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: i did some internet dj stuff
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: then why low latency?
<shaghost> i might as well keep it
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: eather way i dont see linux-image newer then that in repos
<xANiTAx> heya
<j_ayen_green> would debugfs:  clri <8> clear the journal entry for ext4? It's listed in an ext3 example
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: it is in natty :)
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: so 11.04
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: indeed
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: that means i cant use local repos, as they are updated up to 10.10
<erkan^> when i install .deb, is that good "sudo dpkg +i" ?
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: i can do deb http://mirrors.arsc.edu/ubuntu/packages/ natty-updates main
<shaghost> in maverick right
<erkan^> thank you very much, acke-
<erkan^> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: i wouldnt mix debs between releases
<recoilman> New-ish ubuntu user. Decided to delve into compiling source code and installing things that are not in the software center. Currently working with Deluge (bittorrent client) and just compiled newer version of libtorrent-rasterbar. How do I tell deluge to use the new version? It's in /usr/local/lib..
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: so you run 11.04 then
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: yes as my hardware is insanely linux friendly
<Vikash> Hello Everyone
<ActionParsnip> shaghost: 100% of my hardware works out of the box, except my media server with nvidia vga
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: all of mine works out of the box except the nvidia gpu and tvtunder card
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: i bought stuff with linux in mind
<ActionParsnip> same
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: and my tvtuner is a hauppauge, so "easy" too
<rogue> hello
<rogue> vikash
<shaghost> ActionParsnip: but i am still scared to upgrade to 11.04 with the ratical changes
<Vikash> rogue:
<jnpenley> shaghost:  gcc-4.5 and g++-4.5 both installed and is building my package now.  Thanks for the assist!
<shaghost> jnpenley: glad i could help
<Keshava> Hi,
<Keshava> I have a problem clipboard sharing (copy / paste problem) with Remote Desktop Connection when i connect to a VNC server, I am not able to copy selected text from my remote machine to my local machine (where as the other way round is possible)...
<Keshava> Has anyone faced similar problems ?
<FloodBot2> Keshava: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaghost> !vnc Keshava
<ActionParsnip> Keshava: I've heard vino cannot do it but other vnc servers can
<erkan^> ActionParsnip: where can i report a bugs by launchpad for lekhonee-gnome? Software Ubuntu have lekhonee-gnome 0.7 version, but it workn't . i have downloaded: http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/lekhonee-gnome/lekhonee-gnome_0.11-1_i386.deb and it works good
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: mixing debian debs is not advised or supported. Log a bug to say the later version fixes it. I suggest you find an ubuntu ppa
<erkan^> ok, but I can not found ppa for lekhonee-gnome, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<erkan^> ActionParsnip: No matching Personal Package Archive for 'lekhonee-gnome'.
<robbiethe1st> Quick question guys. I have a harddisk - /dev/sdb - that was previously used in a fakeraid setup. It's not currently being used in such a setup, but I keep seeing this  error: "ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_echcibhbhb" [1/2] on /dev/sdb". Any way to -delete- that fakeraid record and make dmraid ignore it?
<joeb_> oh wow
<joeb_> ubuntu gave me my full touch screen
<joeb_> :D
 * JackyAlcine Netsplit >_<
<sk_> how do I change the location of the @ in the terminal from a @kncluster to a @computername?
<DOokami> Hi guys :)
<DOokami> how do i "locate" and "open" a text file for example, using the terminal solely ?
<quibbler> !welcome | DOokami
<DOokami> quibbler: hey :)
<elFidel> DOokami: locate/find to locate a file && open using a random texteditor like vim/vi/nano
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: Um... you mean, say, "find / -name *name*"
<elFidel> sk_: .bashrc
<DOokami> elFidel: robbiethe1st: ,, i don't know actually ,, i wanna know the code so i can learn it and try it out on all types of files
<robbiethe1st> Uh... what code?
<DOokami> to open "anyfile" lets say text, via just the terminal
<elFidel> DOokami: "man find" will explain the find command
<DOokami> find and open
<cutout> Hi, my ubuntu installation was currupted and now it won't boot due to changes to filesystem permission changes. I need to backup mysql db before I reinstall. is it possible yo backup mysql from the filesystem using a live cd?
<DOokami> elFidel: it's a lot to read ,, i need the code
<elFidel> DOokami: man nano will explain the editor nano
<robbiethe1st> cutout: Yup
<elFidel> DOokami: well then ignore me
<ActionParsnip> cutout: why do you not have a backup already?
<cutout> robbiethe1st, how please!
<DOokami> elFidel: :| .. well, thanks for the help ..
<elFidel> is reading evil nowadays?
<histo> cutout: yes
<ActionParsnip> cutout: you can access the partitions from the livecd
<cutout> and?
<cutout> where is the db data
<ActionParsnip> cutout: and get your data of it. Its wherever you put it
<robbiethe1st> cutout: Well, erm, you'd want to find the .myd files; everything you want will be where you find one or more .myd file
<blackshirt> cutout: what you mean db data
<DOokami> hmm .. ElFidel: if ur having a bad day, don't blame it on me ^^
<ActionParsnip> cutout: do you have a backup of the data?
<kenesis> any way to make xchat text show in a popup with a pm/ping like in windows?
<robbiethe1st> Mind you, even if he -has- a backup, I'd still try to restore from the "working" copy, as it'll be more up to date
<DOokami> so .. can some one help me, let's say there's a text file named "x" and i want to open it via any gedit ,, with only using the terminal ,, what would the code be ?
<cutout> robbiethe1st: and to restore after, i need to put them on the new installation at the same place I got the?
<sk_> elFidel: the return line states '.bashrc:command not found'. Then back the the SN@KnCluster:~$
<robbiethe1st> cutout: Yes, basically. you'll want to copy the entire directory
<elFidel> sk_: you need to edit your .bashrc
<cutout> robbiethe1st: thanks a lot!!!!
<elFidel> not just entering a filename
<robbiethe1st> cutout: NP. Personally, I used that trick when switching from CentOS to Ubuntu a while back, and it worked amazingly well, so...
<cutout> robbiethe1st: u r the best :D
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: http://wan.pengganas.net/entry/xchat-tcl-plugin-nick-notification-system/
<kenesis> gracias man
<ActionParsnip> cutout: I suggest you look into backups, then you wouldnt have this mess
<sk_> elFidel: what bash file do I change, and what should I edit?
<robbiethe1st> cutout: It should be under /var/lib/mysql. Just copy the entire directory
<ActionParsnip> cutout: if your drive motor died suddenly you wouldnt have the livecd to rely on and you would have to pay a LOT for professional data recovery, or you can pay very little for a cheap USB device to backup to
<elFidel> sk_: .bashrc is the file you want to a) back  - then b) read & c) edit if you got the logic of creating a user-specific prompt
<cutout> ActionParsnip: just keep it to your self
<elFidel> sk_: good luck ;)
<ActionParsnip> cutout: i'm just educating you in what CAN happen
<elFidel> sk_: *backup* -> read -> edit ;)
<ActionParsnip> cutout: one day it will happen and you'll remember this
<robbiethe1st> ActionParsnip: To be fair, even if I did weekly(or even daily) backups, if the system was actually in production, it'd be better to use the working copy, not some "old" backup.
<robbiethe1st> Backups are all fine and good... but they aren't up-to-the-minute.
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: if the data changes that frequently then  more frequent backups are needed
<DOokami> so .. can some one help me, let's say there's a text file named "x" and i want to open it via any gedit ,, with only using the terminal ,, what would the code be ?
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: I look after company SQL servers of several terrabyte database file and we backup nightly
<robbiethe1st> Ah, but you have the funds and disk-space to do it.
<robbiethe1st> Most people would be lucky to get it once a week. And at that rate, sure, if things fail, having the backups a -good- thing and a small inconvienience for people using the system, but it's still easier to just take the working copy :\
<recoilman> gedit path to x
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: no we still use tapes :(
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: not my choice
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: but still backups are important
<robbiethe1st> And in that case, you'd have to spend -how- long finding the data and retreiving it? I'm not discounting backups, but in this case, where the disk is fine... why bother?
<DOokami> recoilman: is there a way to add the "find or locate" code with the "gedit x" so i can do this in one line ?
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: because the drive could fail, it does happen
<elFidel> DOokami: name-of-your-text-editor /path/to/your/file
<robbiethe1st> ActionParsnip: Yes. But it didn't, so why bother restoring from a backup.
<elFidel> DOokami: the find example was mentioned already several minutes before
<neil_d> how can I test if a java app from a web page can play sound?
<elFidel> sidenote: it does help if you just not wait to type commands others do write for you in irc .... learning curve etc ;)
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: thats not my point, the point is there is no backup of the data and the drive can fail. The data is clearly important yet there is zero DR path
<DOokami> elFidel: thanks for reaccepting me :D .. my question ,, can i have the "find" and "gedit" commands in one line so that it finds and open the file with a single terminal
<elFidel> DOokami: i stop here - thats not reaccepting ;)
<DOokami> elFidel: i don't get it lol ,, but thanks ^^
<robbiethe1st> ActionParsnip: Lets say he had a full disk-backup. He'd still be up against the problem of "where are the important files?"
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: if s/he wants to learn the hard way then thats fine but i've got my "i told you so" sign ready
<j_ayen_green> well, that didnt work either. anybody, some idea on how to get an ext4 file system unbusy so I can run fsck on it? :(
<blackshirt> maybe need to be unmounted :)
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Boot off a LiveCD, and run it from there?
<robbiethe1st> (assuming it's the root file system)
<j_ayen_green> i've booted off livecd, and it shows on fdisk as /dev/sda1, but trying to unmount says it's not mounted, trying to mount and unmount the same
<DOokami> A text file named "x" ,, i want to "Locate*Find" it and open it with "gedit" ,, writing a single line in a terminal ,, how do i do that ?
<j_ayen_green> it doesn't show in mount
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: And if you type "sudo fsck /dev/sda1" what happens?
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: try "gedit `find / -name x`"
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: it tells me that it's busy or opened exclusively by another program
<DOokami> robbiethe1st: thanks, i'll try it now
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: it shows in Places, but can't get to it there
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: I think, however, that you're being silly - You want to use find to find paths to things, then -remember- those paths and type/paste them in as needed.
<Israfel> Damn you TurboTax for not supporting Ubuntu!
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Hm... try installing gparted, open it up, and see if you can unmount/run fsck from there. It might help
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: I've been up all night with this... 10.4 hung, i did the magic sysrq keystrokes to reboot, and it wouldn't reboot...kept dropping me into grub saying it couldn't init, and I've been trying to get to it to run fsck on it ever since
<DOokami> robbiethe1st: ,, :( i don't know why u guys think this is silly ,, isn't IRC the foundation of sharing knowledge ,, all i want is to "open a file with a terminal, without having to know it's exact path, only by it's exact name" .. is that really silly ? .. still trying ur input up there and thanks again.
<Chilaquiles> I have 1 computer connected with a wire to the modem and another one  connected to the modem but wireless, how can I create a lan?
<Chilaquiles> somebody can help?
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: you have a lan
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: what else do you need
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: It's more the manner of asking, and yes, it is silly - What if there are a half-dozen files with that name?
<robbiethe1st> (in different directories)
<Chilaquiles> I want to be able to see one files in the other computer
<moltendorf> Hey all, been having a lot of fun with Ubuntu 10.10 server since I started using it about a week ago (prior experience in CentOS 5.5/Red Hat and DD-WRT +4 years of Ubuntu Desktop), and got into the server set-up mood, so I decided to convert my Mac Mini 2010 to a home server running Ubuntu 10.10 wirelessly. I had no problem connecting via eth0, but I can't seem to get the wlan interface to work, anyone know the packages I need to 
<Chilaquiles> and viceversa
<shaghost> !samba | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mackdieselx27> Chilaquiles:  You'll need to set up Samba on your Ubuntu box.  Just right click on a folder to be shared and choose Properties.
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: are the both linux?
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: I'm not sure what I can tell you. Something's F'd up here. I'd try gparted, see what happens
<Chilaquiles> yeah they are both ubuntu
<shaghost> scrach samba
<Chilaquiles> ok
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: can you be more specific? I never heard of gparted
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: there is a way to mount via ssh
<shaghost> sec
<Chilaquiles> ssh?
<Chilaquiles> mhh
<shaghost> secure socuit shell
<Chilaquiles> yeah
<Chilaquiles> but I don't think I want taht
<Chilaquiles> that
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: you want filesharing right
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: "sudo apt-get install gparted" ;)
<Chilaquiles> I want to have a network like in windows
<Chilaquiles> where you see the other computer in your networks
<Chilaquiles> you click networks
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: you can do a windows like one or you can mount the other computer network on the hardrive
<Chilaquiles> and then you see the computers that are connected, etc.
<mackdieselx27> Chilaquiles:  If you have local IP addresses on your boxes like 192.168.1.x then you have a LAN
<shaghost> other computer hardrive
<mkquist> j_ayen_green: gparted is how linux partition drives
<mackdieselx27> And all you need to do is set up Samba or SSH in order to share files
<Chilaquiles> mackdieselx27: ok now can I se the other computer?
<DOokami> robbiethe1st: ... 1. it opened a "new empty file" not the one i have ... 2. i asked nicely .. did i offend u in anyway ,, ? .. it's just that other guys said "read the man" and i said "it's a lot to read" ,, hence i was looking for the "combinging of "find" and "gedit" command .. which is not written in there.
<shaghost> ssh is the secure way to do it, you will be ale to browse it via a gui and see it just like a windows fileshare in linux only
<mackdieselx27> Chilaquiles:  If you have local IP addresses your second box should see the first
<Chilaquiles> Samba? first they told me not to use it and now they tell me to use it
<shaghost> if you do want a windows file share you can do samba
<Chilaquiles> im confused
<shaghost> ok
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: and what does just "find / -name x" return? Does it actually return your file? If not... it won't help
<Chilaquiles> ok
<moltendorf> Anyone familiar with running Ubuntu Server 10.10 on a Mac Mini over Wireless?
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: it's already installed. how do i invoke it? just sudo gparted gave me a blank screen and said nothing was found
<shaghost> ssh is the secure way to do it, as you mount the other computer harddrive in your own, so you can see it all and it is automatical there on bootup, samba is the windows file share thing where you can view it when you connect
<Chilaquiles> I have done ssh but all i see is a terminal with no GUI
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Try looking in the start menu under 'system' or something
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: sec, i will find a guide
<Chilaquiles> ok
<Chilaquiles> thx
<shaghost> Chilaquiles: have you ever edited /etc/fstab
<mackdieselx27> More info on SSH:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Chilaquiles> shaghost: never
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: See, this is why we generally don't do it in one step. that command will work perfectly if find returns one file. If it returns 0 files, you'll just get a blank new file. If it returns two or more... it might open them all, or just the first one
<sk_> how do I change/undo a ALT+CTRL+F1 prompt that has my terminal prompting Username@KNCluster:~??   How do I get back to the original terminal?!?
<robbiethe1st> sk_ ctrl+alt+f7
<robbiethe1st> (or f8)
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: ok, i have the list of partitions (it, an extension and swap), and it has a warning flag. When I get partition info, it doesn't say what the warning is for, but there's no volume name or last accessed date, aside from that the info looks right
<DOokami> robbiethe1st: i understand, and thanks ,, i'm asking in case there was only one file that i can look for xxx.text for example ,, anyhow ,, i tried "find / -name x" and no result ,, what am i typing wrong plz ?
<shaghost> !sshfs | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: No file named 'x' exists on the disk?
<stag-reseau7> bjr
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: Remember, linux is case-sensitive.
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: and when I try to have it check the file system, it comes back with an error that's it's mounted or open exclusively
<rww> DOokami: -name x matches files with the name 'x'. For files with names containing 'x', do -name *x*
<robbiethe1st> rww, DOokami: use quotes around your -name string if you use a wildcard(*) in it - -name '*x*'
<robbiethe1st> Otherwise it doesn't work quite right sometimes
<DOokami> rww i want to find a file named called "ctest" .. so i write " find / -name ctest" ?
<Koterpillar> robbiethe1st, precisely, when you have something with 'x' in current directory
<robbiethe1st> Yes.
<DOokami> robbiethe1st: good point
<moltendorf> Anyone familiar with setting up wireless access on Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<DOokami> robbiethe1st: it shows many many find: bla bla permission denied results ?
<noah1989> hi
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Try right-click unmount on the drive. what happens?
<zcat[1]> trying to set up an ubuntu server with raid. during the install it put grub on both drives but if I try to boot with either drive unplugged it can't boot. Not much point having raid if it simply doubles the chance of the system becoming unbootable rather than reducing the chance...
<noah1989> i found that you can use consolechars to set the console (non X) font
<sk_> robbiethe1st: cntl+alt+f7 doesn't do anything, but any f1-f6 send me back to the text only
<li> hi
<zcat[1]> so how can I fix this so that raid works how it's supposed to?
<noah1989> is there a way to set a margin so that the console starts 100px from the left?
<robbiethe1st> DOokami: That means you're looking in a directory that you don't have permission to access. try with "sudo find ..." or only look in, say, your home directory "/home/*username*/ instead of /"
<noah1989> because i have an unusual screen that always swallows some pixels on the left side
<robbiethe1st> sk_: Yes, those are 6 virtual terminals. Your X server may have crashed - try logging in, and typing "sudo service gdm restart"
<Koterpillar> I want clients connecting via VPN to share the server's internet connection, can anyone recommend a guide?
<histo> noah1989: probably in your .bash_profile
<Koterpillar> sk_, f8?
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: the unmount is grayed. so it's not that it's mounted...which i guess leaves the other option, that it's opened exclusively by something, or marked opened exclusively
<DOokami1> rww: what's the syntax to find a file called "ctest" ,, looks like i got something wrong in the syntax ..
<noah1989> histo: hm.. that could fix it for the bash prompt. but i want the whole console to be constarained
<noah1989> incluiding the login prompt
<histo> noah1989: what's the problem?
<rww> DOokami1: find /searchpath -name ctest
<DOokami1> rww if i want to look the whole disk then ?
<noah1989> histo: i want the console to use only the right part of the framebuffer
<noah1989> histo: because the left-most 100 px are off screen
<zcat[1]> am I visible?
<histo> noah1989: why not fix that instead of circumventing the problem?
<rww> DOokami1: sudo find / -name ctest
<rww> zcat[1]: yes
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Hm, I don't know. Try googling?
<DOokami1> rww: :D :D :D
<histo> noah1989: is this a gui install or just a command line only?
<DOokami1> rww: thanks a lot. thanks robbiethe1st too :)
<zcat[1]> trying to set up an ubuntu server with raid. during the install it put grub on both drives but if I try to boot with either drive unplugged it can't boot. Not much point having raid if it simply doubles the chance of the system becoming unbootable rather than reducing the chance... any way of making this work how it's supposed to?
<moltendorf> zcat[1]: I'm asking questions about the server version, and am getting no response either. :S
<noah1989> noah1989: because fixing this would mean optimizing the omap3 display driver kernel code..
<noah1989> histo: it#s command line only
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: You're using MDADM raid?
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: been doing that for hours ;)
<noah1989> histo: no X
<histo> noah1989: what about appending a vga code to the end of the kernel line?
<histo> noah1989: something like vga=771
<zcat[1]> robbiethe1st, I guess so.. did the install with a 'fake raid' card originally, decided to just plug both drives into the motherboard. It's whatever the ubuntu server cd calls raid.
<noah1989> histo: this is happening on a ARM board, it has a completely different display driver
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: unless ubuntu is opening it when it boots, it must be something in the file itself that is showing it to be opened ... because it's like that as soon as i boot
<zcat[1]> perhaps I should just try a fresh install, perhaps it'll come right next time
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Um... first result for "ubuntu ext4 partition exclusively opened" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1674709
<histo> noah1989: so can't you specify a vga code to the frame buffer on boot still?
<histo> noah1989: http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: it's amazing what word choice can do :D  google's not as smart as they would have ya think
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: try typing "cat /proc/mdstat" if it exists, you're using mdadm software raid. If not, it's a fakeraid
<jefimenko> zcat[1]: during the install of grub it should have asked you about whether to boot with a degraded disk
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: I suppose; I've never had trouble for some reason.
<jefimenko> zcat[1]: did you tell it to allow booting with a degraded disk array?
<noah1989> histo: no. this is on a beagleboard. it has no vga-compatible graphics
<noah1989> histo: it has it's own options but none of the available modes fits my screen
<TheYellowGTO> join #moto-atrix
<zcat[1]> jefimenko, yeah, due to the stupid highpoint fakeraid card none of that worked, can't recall the error. I think I might just do a fresh install again
<histo> noah1989: hrm... let me do some searching then
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: then tell me how to google slack and get something meaningful? :D
<sk_> robbiethe1st: after the restart from both virtual f1 and f6, (and f7 I suppose), the terminal is still designated as a @kncluster:~$
<soda`> omg
<noah1989> histo: all i need is a workaround at console driver level
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: I figure putting keywords in from left to right, most important first.
<histo> noah1989: yeah I hear ya
<moltendorf> Anyone know how to set up wireless connectivity on Mac Mini running Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<Koterpillar> sk_, byobu grabs lower two lines for itself. Try looking into it?
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: ha, yeah...that much i do know. it's the choice of keyword...ok... i tried slack with a couple...i'll try a couple more :)
<soda`> backtrack ppl
<robbiethe1st> sk_: Login and type "sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less" and read the last few lines
<j_ayen_green> ah, got it :)
<zcat[1]> btw am I being sensible choosing 10.04.2 rather than 10.10 .. it'll be longer before we have to deal with anything again right?
<robbiethe1st> I'd go for 10.10
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: 10
<histo> noah1989: you'd probably find morehelp in #linuxhelp or something similar since yoru problem isn't ubuntu specific
<zcat[1]> you think?
<robbiethe1st> newer = better support for hardware, newer OS bits.
<histo> !natty | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<zcat[1]> shorter support life...
<zcat[1]> wtf who mentioned 11.anything?
<soda`> fuck it   buy a apple dude
<ActionParsnip> 10.04 is LTS so will be supported long after 10.10 support stops
<soda`> lol
<histo> !ohmy | soda`
<ubottu> soda`: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip, that's what I'm thinking
<soda`> blah blah
<histo> zcat[1]: 10.04 is a LTS long term support release. You should check out the release cycle
<histo> !release > zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1], please see my private message
<zcat[1]> yes I know..
<histo> zcat[1]: 8.04 is still supoprted atm
<DOokami1> rww, robbiethe1st, okay ,, sudo find / -name ctest works perfectly and shows one file path which is the file i want ,, how do i combine the command 'gedit' in a syntax with "sudo find / -name ctest" to actually open the output of the first command which is the ctest.text file ?
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: if longer support appeals then go for it :-)
<zcat[1]> that's why I chose 10.04.2 .. objective is that this goes in a closet and doesn't come back out for as long as possible
<histo> zcat[1]: what is this box going to be for?
<robbiethe1st> DOokami1: "gedit `sudo find / -name ctest`"
<zcat[1]> firewall, proxy, mail
<DOokami1> ' ?
<soda`> i  heard  windows 95    in real secure
<DOokami1> where's that comma thing
<robbiethe1st> No. `
<histo> zcat[1]: then i'd go lts. that's what I do on my servers
<zcat[1]> cool
<robbiethe1st> on the same key as ~
<DOokami1> `
<DOokami1> gotcha
<histo> !troll | soda`
<DOokami1> thanks, trying :D
<ActionParsnip> DOokami1: add to the command: -exec gedit {} \;
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: the slackware site says it's 6 cd's ... is there a minimal version i should be looking for instead (i hope) ?
<shaghost> 10.04 is a lts
<soda`> i happen to hava  acopy  for you all
<soda`> histo?
 * zcat[1] suggests $(foo) instead of `foo` -- harder for newbs to get the wrong characters
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Uh, I dunno anything about slackware. Debian/ubuntu's all I know
<sk_> Koterpillar: "exec screen $SCREEN_TERM $NAME $PROFILE "$@""?
<soda`> Backtrack
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: ok, thanks for the lead
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Ubuntu's the easiest to setup and deal with.
<histo> !atroll | soda`
<histo> soda`: the factoid is gone from the bot but basically trollish behavior is not accepted here
<ActionParsnip> soda`: backtrack is offtopic here
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: yeah, but that post you pointed me to said ubuntu livecd was the issue, that slack should be used so it doesn't try to mount the file system  ... ?
<soda`> dam
<soda`> fine
<DOokami1> robbiethe1st: "gedit `sudo find / -name ctest`" worked and the file opened but i got (gedit:3635): IBUS-WARNING **: Connect to unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-BT89AWRUo4,guid=0756063062046b8989485ef70000033d failed: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-BT89AWRUo4: Connection refused.
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Oh, um.
 * soda` is bored
<robbiethe1st> DOokami1: Ignore it?
<_jesse_> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DOokami1> ActionParsnip:  -exec gedit {} \; where ? ,, as in ,, "-exce gedit find /home -name ctest"
<zcat[1]> woot, looks like the raid-with-grub-on-both install is going to work this time. no red screens.
<histo> soda`: then join ubuntu-offtopic but if you have a question feel free to ask.
<DOokami1> robbiethe1st, well ,, maybe ,, but if there was a better way then why not .. i'm gonna program something after all :)
 * soda` yawns
<zcat[1]> bloody highpoint cards are more trouble than they're worth ..
<shaghost> histo: we dont want them in there
<histo> shaghost: he's just chatting
<joeb_> question .. ubuntu 10.10 dosen't need aptitude ?
<soda`> what who
<ActionParsnip> DOokami1: add it to the end of the command you first posted.
<zcat[1]> stupid fake radi
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/656526
<zcat[1]> *raid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 656526 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Device or resource busy while trying to open" [Undecided,New]
<shaghost> histo: exactly
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: +1
<soda`> yeah     chattin  shaghost
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Try with ubuntu 10.04 cd perhaps?
<shaghost> well... we can chat in offtopic
<histo> shaghost: that channel is for general chat
<shaghost> we are talking about server stuff
<zcat[1]> Ahh crap .. attempt to mount swap in RAID0p5 device # at none failed
<zcat[1]> what's that mean?
<DOokami1> ActionParsnip: so it'll be "sudo find / -name ctest gedit -exec gedit {} \;" ?
<zcat[1]> is there an idiotproof howto for setting up a simple two disk mirror in ubuntu?
<soda`> can we talk about anonymous
<shaghost> !offtopic | soda`
<ubottu> soda`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zcat[1]> cos this is really starting to piss me off
<_jesse_> soda`: no
<ActionParsnip> DOokami1: remove the first gedit and you will win
<soda`> fine
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: well, it is a 10.04 iso... but it's 10.04.2 .. that make a difference?
<_jesse_> zcat[1]: it's simple at install time, not sure about afterwards
<robbiethe1st> j_ayen_green: Shouldn't.
<soda`> so you think there all really middle aged  gurus
<soda`> hehhe
<histo> zcat[1]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<zcat[1]> _jesse_, this is a fresh new install.. make raid devides, autopartition nice new empty raid device, FAIL!
<histo> !op | soda`
<ubottu> soda`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<_jesse_> zcat[1]: why fail?
<zcat[1]> Ahh crap .. attempt to mount swap in RAID0p5 device # at none failed
<shaghost>  soda` we just try to limit the offtopic, as it can get a lot of lines in here when a lot of peopel are heling people out, as it can get going FAST with out even offtopic suff
<_jesse_> zcat[1]: don't mirror swap :p
<zcat[1]> .. That's all i've done. In the installer. Make a raid out of two disks. Autoparition it. Get that error.
<shaghost> or /tmp
<soda`> righttt
<shaghost>   /tmp should not be mirrord
<zcat[1]> OK, so go back and just do / then .. have far more ram than the box needs
<ActionParsnip> DOokami1: if multiple files are found, they will open one by one for you to edit. Find-exec commands like that are very powerful
<soda`> omg              just say the topic
<shaghost> zcat[1]: raid in ubuntu setup, or raid in bios, or hardware raid with a controler card
<soda`> wow
<soda`> my bad
<DOokami1> ActionParsnip: :D @ sudo find / -name ctest -exec gedit {} \;
<DOokami1> thanks a looooooot
<soda`> outiezz
<zcat[1]> where do I put /tmp so that either disk can fail and not cause the boottime fsck to fail?
<codemagician> 10.10 xorg goes into 100% CPU on my desktop... any fix for this?
<zcat[1]> software raid in ubuntu setup
<zcat[1]> already thrown the faikraid card in the bin
<shaghost> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> DOokami1: looks good to me
<zcat[1]> simple RAID1 mirroring with two disks. why is it not simple?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: it reads (END) [1]+ Stopped
<jefimenko> speaking of software raid, i just installed a new system using raid0 and grub keeps dropping my into a busybox, saying "ALERT! /dec/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: what video chip?
<jefimenko> that's "/dev/disk..."
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, Nvida GT218 [GeForce 210]
<DOokami1> ActionParsnip: To find and open a file named x via gedit using only the terminal
<DOokami1> sudo find / -name x -exec gedit {} \;
<DOokami1> it actually worked perfectly
<DOokami1> Question though ,, why the terminal stops somehow ,,?
<ethanol> where does ubuntu store links to the applications listed under Applications ?
<FloodBot2> DOokami1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jefimenko> can anyone help?
<Williwaller> hi all, the flash plugin of my FF keeps bugging, can someone help?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: but still has the @knCluster before the $
<robbiethe1st> sk_: did you see any text before? Or just +1 stopped
<zcat[1]> going to try following this howto ..
<jefimenko> i'm in the busybox shell right now, and i don't see the RAID disk in /dev/disk-by-uuid/
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: and what driver please?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: no text before
<shaghost> Williwaller: flash is buggy in linux, for youtube go to youtube/html5
<codemagician> Williwaller, I had same problem and had to remove adobe flash and use open source version in its place
<robbiethe1st> sk_ try typing "sudo cat /var/log/X *tab*
<jefimenko> i mean, /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, what do I type in command line to discover the drivers?
<DOokami1> ActionParsnip: To find and open a file named x via gedit using only the terminal
<DOokami1> sudo find / -name x -exec gedit {} \; .... worked perfectly ,, Question though ,, why the terminal kinda stop responding after that ?
<ActionParsnip> Shaghost: buggy in what way. Its worked flawlessly here forever
<sk_> robbiethe1st: [  1597.380] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
<sk_> [  1597.380] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
<sk_> [  1597.380] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
<histo> zcat[1]: I belive you are looking for a RAID 1
<robbiethe1st> sk_ Ok, now take the above command and add '| less' to the end of it(press the up key to get the prev command)
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: sudo lshw -C display
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: well, since the software in question had a newer version on 10.10, i guess it -is- possible since 10.04.2 came out later that it also has a newer version... so I'll download 10.04.1 and try it, and if that fails, look for a minimal slack install :(
<zcat[1]> histo, right now I'm looking for a hammer...
<Williwaller> shaghost, codemagician, ok thanks, will try that
<histo> zcat[1]: that may or may not help matters
<zcat[1]> but yes, I know. raid 1 simple mirroring is all I want!!!
<codemagician> shaghost, my flash container crashes every single time I bring up youtube
<codemagician> shaghost, on both my 10.10 desktop machine and 9.10 netbook
<zcat[1]> .. and also that it boots when either disk is unplugged because that is the entire point of having raid at all here...
<shaghost> codemagician: sounds like a personal problum, i recoment youtube.com/html5 and chrome
<ActionParsnip> DOokami1: gedit has the control. Once you close gedit you will get it back
<zcat[1]> so that the box is more reliable, not less
<codemagician> shaghost, its never worked correctly ever for me
<shaghost> i should go to bed
<shaghost> i am getting mean now
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<nishant> is it possible to open Webmails in IE like interface ?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: alright! I see text about the X.Org X server 1.9.0;
<histo> zcat[1]: yeah . Did you get the link from ubottu
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, there doesn't appear to be any numbers with that output to indicate the driver location or version...
<nishant> i mean IE opens my mails using the web email client , what is the option i have for this in Linux
<histo> codemagician: are you running 32bit or 64bit os?
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: ok if you run: nvidia-settings  ,what driver version do you have
<robbiethe1st> sk_: You can use up/down to scroll, along with pgup etc.
<zcat[1]> histo I can't reallt follow it.. it seems a bit vague around step 6 ..
<behel1t> how mature are nvidia drivers?  is 1080p video acceleration supported
<robbiethe1st> sk_ go down to the bottom and look for something about x ending/quitting etc
<codemagician> histo, 32bit
<BaKeR> helo
<histo> zcat[1]: if you are using a newer vwersion of the alternate or server install disk you can create the mirror during setup
<codemagician> histo, using i7 core processor
<zcat[1]> like if I tell it to automatically partition sdb then I won't get an identical layout, it'll make that /home instead
<ActionParsnip> nishant: any web browser can use webmail
<jefimenko> third-party nvidia drivers suck for me. i get better video performance on the open-source driver
<histo> codemagician: hrm.. that's odd I don't experience that problem with flash.
<robbiethe1st> behel1t: Through VDPAU, yes. I've done it with a blu-ray rip I made myself, and mplayer
<histo> jefimenko: that's impossible
<BaKeR> hello can any one help me
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, 260.19.06
<jefimenko> histo: somehow it is possible for me
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, Server Version Number 11.0
<nishant> ActionParsnip, I can open webmail but it does give some advanced option like IE does . I suppose thats because the exchange server used is MS by my company
<BaKeR> with ubuntu 10.10 boot screen?
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, Server Vendor Version 1.9.0 (10900000)
<ActionParsnip> behel1t: yes. Nvidia have been supporting Linux for ages
<Sleepwalker> nishant: firefox, opera, chrome, chormium or any other browser should do the job
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, NV-CONTROL Version 1.24
<jefimenko> histo: i can fullscreen a youtube video and it's so choppy (2 fps) on the nvidia driver. with the opensource driver it's smooth
<shaghost> I hace AD and excnage by m$$
<BaKeR> boot screen is stuck in 8 bit or somthing
<nishant> Sleepwalker it all does the job of opening webmail but it doesnt look or have the features of IE based webmail client
<zcat[1]> I have reinstalled this box six times now. This is attempt #7
<nishant> I suppose its because the Exchange server is MS
<zcat[1]> so I am starting to get very frustrated
<shaghost> nishant: recomend a linux slution for them
<ActionParsnip> nishant: if its in some way optomized for IE then you are out of luck.
<Sleepwalker> you can use IE with wine
<BaKeR> Anyone fix the ishue with the ugly boot screen on ubuntu 10.10
<shaghost> winetricks ie8
<BaKeR> 64bit amd
<shaghost> or something like that
<oliver_> BaKeR, is that what you are looking for ? http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<shaghost> BaKeR: boot screen or login screen?
<nishant> what is the name of the Web Client in IE ? does it have some special name >
<zcat[1]> OK there's already a software raid device from my last attempt and it won't let me delete it because it's already in use. what now?
<BaKeR> i tried about ever tut none work
<BaKeR> i tried that tut
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, how are those values... am I using good drivers?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: Not seeing anything about x ending/quitting; the bulk of text is describing my output devices like monitors, keyboards, mice
<zcat[1]> cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda briefly, then again /dev/sdb .. now try and find your raid!!!
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: there is a ppa with 270. I'd find guides for the proprietory driver maki
<zcat[1]> hopefully the installer won't be confused by previous fails this time
<zcat[1]> so this is attempt number 8 I guess
<ActionParsnip> Making xorg each your cpu
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, what is ppa please? and maki?
<oliver_> BaKeR , i'll test it later will respond then. Hopefully anyone here can help you :D For the next time just ask your question don't ask if anyone can help you :D
<robbiethe1st> sk_ Huh. and ctrl+alt+f7/f8 won't bring you back to your X window?
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, aha making xorg each your cpu...
<BaKeR> ;) thanks
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, so there is a better way to configure xorg with my particular card?
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: maki was a typo. GT540 phone + regular thu
<sk_> robbiethe1st: ctrl+alt+f7 doesn't change anything on the screen; /f8 sends me to a blinking underscore (_);
<BaKeR> (uvesafb mode_option=1280x1024-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap) this line is the only line that does anything
<ActionParsnip> Thumbs = typos
<BaKeR> it fixes the shut off splash but messes up the startup
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, how do I go about switching the drivers?
<robbiethe1st> sk_: I don't know, sorry. It looks like X isn't working - What drivers were you using, BTW? Nvidia? ati? intel?
<ethanol> where does ubuntu store links to the applications listed under Applications ?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: nvidia for the monitors
<ActionParsnip> Codemagician: yes, you just need to find it. My web access is dog slow so i'm not going to be much direct help
<BaKeR> oliver how are you going to test it
<robbiethe1st> sk_: manual install?
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, so I google for nVideo GeForce 210 drivers for my particular 10.10 ubuntu?
<robbiethe1st> codemagician: Nvidia has a single blob driver for all recent cards.
<robbiethe1st> codemagician: You want to download the 260/270.xx unix drivers
<sk_> robbiethe1st: could I somehow quit in each of the virtual; basic install with additional driver support from administration>additional drivers
<zcat[1]> OK, at the end of step six I did 'write changes to disk' and now it's going ahead and doing the install on /dev/sdb only.. didn't give me the option of setting up raid. what did I miss?
<zcat[1]> so now this will be install #9
<codemagician> robbiethe1st, where do I get them from... directly from nVidea?
<robbiethe1st> sk_: I don't know. You may want to just download the package streight from Nvidia, install it.
<zcat[1]> and I have been trying to sort out this server for 6 hours now
<BaKeR> does anyone here have amd 64 x2
<robbiethe1st> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<zcat[1]> no, seven hours
<robbiethe1st> Select your card, etc and unix 32/64 depending, and download it
<robbiethe1st> Then, you are going to have to: 1. kill xorg if it's running(switch to VT#1, ctrl+alt+f1), 2. login, 3. "sudo chmod +x *downloaded file*
<codemagician> robbiethe1st, i have 32-bit ubuntu installed. does the 32 or 64 refer to this, or to the memory interface on the nvidia card?
<robbiethe1st> codemagician: 32 then
<zcat[1]> so if I don't raid swap and one drive fails, will the system still boot or will it crash and complain that a swap device in /etc/fstab is missing?
<sk_> robbiethe1st: alright! i'm going to reinstall ubuntu. and then go for the drivers again. thanks anyways! I just wonder if by pressing alt+ctrl+f1/f2/../ will cause this @kncluster, or if when I shut down the computer during the text-only terminal causes a change in the files
<robbiethe1st> sk_ Uh... niether. More than likely, your nvidia drivers don't like the current kernel/haven't been installed properly
<codemagician> robbiethe1st, the down offered is 256.53 and yet my current version is 260.19.06  ?
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: found riplinux... minimal distro with gparted. going to try that :-s
<Archaeopteryxx> oh shiiet i messed something up now
<zcat[1]> anyone?
<robbiethe1st> codemagician: I dunno. You can get -anything- here: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/
<Archaeopteryxx> i set like 36 workspaces across 16 rows
<robbiethe1st> Up to 270.30 beta drivers
<Archaeopteryxx> and all the windows are f'ed up :(
<BaKeR> gues im going to have to reinstall ubuntu but try 32 bit
<BaKeR> can fix the damn ugly boot screen
<codemagician> robbiethe1st, generally do you think the later the version the better?
<Weazel[Work]> here is a weird-ass problem,  everytime i open new window either a menu window or an actual window of some app, the focus stays with the previous window i was at
<Weazel[Work]> drives me nutz
<robbiethe1st> codemagician: Yes, generally
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: the xorg edgers/updates ppa has it too. Much easier
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Why not just remove "quiet splash" from the boot-line and have a nice text-boot?
<shaghost> Weazel[Work]: use multiple desktops
<Weazel[Work]> shaghost: i am using 4
<shaghost> ctl-alt-left
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, the nvidia webiste offered me a lower version number when I selected my graphics card from the list?
<shaghost> Weazel[Work]: dont overlap windows =P
<BaKeR> nice text boot?
<robbiethe1st> ActionParsnip: I've almost never had the "additional drivers" installer work right. Probably cause I'm using Kubuntu. But it often crashes or just plain doesn't install right
<Archaeopteryxx> how do I reset all the workspaces or something? all my windows are completely screwed up
<Weazel[Work]> shaghost: where do i unset the overlap windows ?
<BaKeR> @robbie
<shaghost> Weazel[Work]: truthfully if you find a real slution to the problum i would love to know
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Reboot, at the grub menu "edit" the command line and remove "quiet splash", then ctrl+x to boot
<robbiethe1st> And watch
<Weazel[Work]> didn't used to have it before, i think one of the updates gave me this annoying issue
<BaKeR> im not much of a fan of text during boot
<shaghost> Weazel[Work]: then it may be a diffent one then mine, as mine only happens with popup type things in chrome
<Weazel[Work]> for me is with everything
<robbiethe1st> Suit yourself, I suppose. I'd prefer to know why things aren't working, myself.
<BaKeR> i have burg installed over grub
<zcat[1]> AAAAAAAAAGHHHH so now I've configured sda1 and sdb1 as raid. What next? I can't put / anywhere because the partitions are raid. There's no other device appearing where I can put / ...
<Weazel[Work]> lets say i'm in terminal and hitting the hotkey for open new window
<Weazel[Work]> focus stays at the 1st terminal
<zcat[1]> this howto is FAIL
<shaghost> Weazel[Work]: i was joking arround
<zcat[1]> STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID
<Weazel[Work]> -_-
<ActionParsnip> robbiethe1st: codemagician: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690115&page=2
<adammw111> Hi, my laptop failed this morning with a kernel panic: not syncing - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<codemagician> ActionParsnip, thanks I'll take a read
<zcat[1]> PLEASE CAN SOMEONE POINT ME TO A HOWTO THAT ACTUALLY WORKS?
<adammw111> How can I try and get it running again?
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Two things: 1, ubuntu doesn't like fakeraid nicely. 2, for mdadm raid, you need to install "mdadm" before installing on your livecd
<BaKeR> Robbie will it just show text?
<ActionParsnip> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Yes, until X starts. It'll show all the boot/debug info.
<zcat[1]> it's NOT fake raid. I threw the highpoint shit in the bin this is just two sata drives on the bmotherboard sda and sdb
<Archaeopteryxx> does anyone know where I should go poke around to get rid of these 36 workspaces?? my whole desktop is completely screwed up :(
<BaKeR> do you know a working fix? Robbie
<zcat[1]> and when I booth the installercd I see it loading mdamd packages off the internet every time so I think I have those packages?
<ActionParsnip> Archaeopteryxx: i
<zcat[1]> also the howto doesn't say anything about loading mdadm either
<jamiewan> Archaeopteryxx, right click on the switcher and make 4 colums and 1 row
<ActionParsnip> Archaeopteryxx: in ccsm -> general in the desktop size you should be able to edit there
<BaKeR> Robbie my problems is When booting up it shows ubuntu splash screen but in low bit
<Archaeopteryxx> it doesn't work if :\
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Dunno about any howto, I'm telling you how -I- did it. 1. install mdadm. 2. using the command-line, create my raid volumes. 3. install, and set /dev/mdN as your instlall drives
<BaKeR> and when i shut down it show texts
<Archaeopteryxx> the workspace preferences window keeps flashing and doesn't change the number of workspaces
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: when it shuts down it'll always show text, I think.
<almalkirs> hi, I am new to linux and I am wodering where can I find the key commands to use in the terminal
<BaKeR> not when i edit ( uvesafb mode_option=1280x1024-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap)
<zcat[1]> funny thing is I set up software raid back on 6.06 with no howto, and it worked. Ubuntu is going backwards.
<ActionParsnip> !manual | almalkirs
<ubottu> almalkirs: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<robbiethe1st> almalkirs: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/04/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<BaKeR> the code works for the shut off text
<BaKeR> but messes up the start splash
<BaKeR> dosnt make any sense
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Yea, I dunno. I had to do some stuff to make mine work right, but I'm happy with my raid-1 boot and raid-5 data drive
<robbiethe1st> 170mb/sec off the raid-5 sequential read!
<zcat[1]> ok so open a terminal and apt-get install mdadm ... 'apt-get: not found'
<zcat[1]> now what?
<almalkirs> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Baker: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: "sudo apt-get install mdadm"
<zcat[1]> it's a root terminal.. alt-F2 from the textmode server installer
<BaKeR> thanks ill take a look
<zcat[1]> but just to humour you "/bin/sh: sudo: not found"
<ActionParsnip> Baker: that's using grub2
<zcat[1]> mdadm is there though
<joeb_> im trying to install stuff from the ubuntu gui can i select individual packages >
<ActionParsnip> joeb_: absolutely
<zcat[1]> Ohhh, /dev/md0 already active cannot assemble it.
<Weazel[Work]> shaghost found the solution
<zcat[1]> the installer of fail can't see it though
<joeb_> ActionParsnip- i tried alt / and ctrl but nothing
<Weazel[Work]> thought i was going crazy with this annoying problem
<zcat[1]> this is utterly and completely hopeless
<joeb_> anyone else ?
<BaKeR> i tried everythin in that step exept the resolution witch i dont think i have
<BaKeR> Actionparsnip
<visual1ce> when i type users in cli i have 2 users logged in both with my username
<ActionParsnip> joeb_: just click each one and mark it for install then click apply. If you choose more they will be i
<visual1ce> who -a shows one is 'old'
<BaKeR> doesnt work
<philip_> hey i try to nstall ubuntu 10.04 from live cd on my pc but after i click on install my dektop is free?
<zcat[1]> so anyone can tell me how to do this in simple step by step instructions that work for ubuntu server 10.04.2 lts 64 bit
<philip_> how can i know if he install or not?
<BaKeR> im on 64
<BaKeR> bit
<ActionParsnip> Installed when the previous job finishes
<BaKeR> what steps you looking for
<zcat[1]> install a firewall/mail server on a simple raid1 mirroring of two disks so that the system will still boot if either drive fails.
<zcat[1]> is that so much to ask?!!!
<ActionParsnip> Baker: the hwinfo command will tell you the available resolutions
<BaKeR> lol
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Oh, server installer. I was just using the normal desktop liveCD, and doing it from there
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Sorry, I haven't used the server installer, no clue how that'd work
<BaKeR> Actionparnsnip- i did that
<ActionParsnip> Baker: the arch is moot
<zcat[1]> starting to think I should just install debian instead
<BaKeR> the arch is moot?
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Debian's a great server OS
<ActionParsnip> Baker: then you have the resolution
<BaKeR> not 1366x768
<ActionParsnip> Baker: in plai
<BaKeR> im really newbie to ubuntu
<BaKeR> just installed yesterday
<zcat[1]> I thought ubuntu would be easier. seems I was wrong
<ActionParsnip> Baker: in plan terms, the fact you are using 64bit is of zero co
<MasterZiPad> Hello ubuntu people!
<BaKeR> zcat ubuntu is very simple what you are trying to do is hard thats a fact
<ActionParsnip> Consequence to the situation
<konevtsov> Hi !
<BaKeR> zero o?
<zcat[1]> why is a simple software raid1 mirror hard?!!! it was easy five years ago...
<visual1ce> if its too hard use windows
<BaKeR> lol five years ago
<visual1ce> nobody's stopping you
<ActionParsnip> Baker: typo
<MasterZiPad> I setup a raid 5 array on Ubuntu...
<zcat[1]> really helpful advice here
<visual1ce> awww
<MasterZiPad> then ubuntu died and I lost my data :(
<konevtsov> Русские есть?
<zcat[1]> MasterZiPad, so help me?!!
<BaKeR> thanks for the typo moderator. i  needed that :)
<visual1ce> zcat why don't you take a chill pill and type in some info
<MasterZiPad> It died... and then I switched to Mac... I doubt you want my help :D
<ActionParsnip> Baker: you asked
<zcat[1]> this shouldn't be hard. It didn't used to be hard. WHY is it so hard?!!!
<BaKeR> yeah whats zero co?
<visual1ce> whinger
<ActionParsnip> MasterZiPad: lost your data? Was there
<ActionParsnip> No backup
<zcat[1]> visual1ce, two identical 250g SATA disks, sda and sdb .. nothing on them. ubuntu server install CD 10.04.2 LTS .. how do I do it.
<MasterZiPad> I was stupid and I trusted my software raid5 so I did not have any backups... :(
<ActionParsnip> Baker: that's the typo
<MasterZiPad> I have sense learned my lesson
<zcat[1]> simple step by step instructions please?
<MasterZ> Open web browser
<MasterZ> In the URL bar
<MasterZ> type in "Google.com"
<MasterZ> ....
<FloodBot2> MasterZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BaKeR> lol i figured that
<MasterZ> :P
<BaKeR> actionparnsnip
<ActionParsnip> MasterZ: the hardest way. Backup is crucial these days.
<zcat[1]> MasterZ, I already got pointed to a howto. I followed it step by step as closely as I could. It didn't work. Please find me a howto that actually works?!
<MasterZ> yup
<BaKeR> so what does zero co mean?
<visual1ce> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<zcat[1]> that was the howto that failed.
<BaKeR> zcat im fillin ya man
<BaKeR> tried step by step and notta
<BaKeR> different thing but same ass fustration
<ActionParsnip> Baker: it was going to be "zero consequence" I thought that was o
<zcat[1]> I followed it. Not I have partitions called /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 that ae type raid autodetect. Where do I put my root?!!!
<zcat[1]> after following that howto I don't have any kind of MD device ...
<BaKeR> so what you are telling me actionparnsip
<joeb_> ActionParsnip- i can't check each and install and apply .. im on ubuntu 10.10 i have to click on 1 and then install it
<ActionParsnip> Obvious as i continued the typing on the next line. Just as i have on this li
<BaKeR> it doesnt matter what res?
<zcat[1]> all I have are two partitons I can't do anything with
<ActionParsnip> Line to make an example
<visual1ce> actionparsnip do you get paid to help ppl in here?
<zcat[1]> has anyone here set up raid from a server isntall disk? Other than me back on 6.06 where it was easy and I just figured it out myself...
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: You
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: You'll have to -somehow- create a mdadm raid-device on top of those two partitions
<ActionParsnip> Baker: you said you were using 64bit but in your situation it means nothing
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: try 'man mdadm' for instructions
<ActionParsnip> visual1ce: only if I do it at work ;-)
<zcat[1]> yes mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 -- it says md0 already esists and is in use, but it doesn't show up in the partition thingy and if I try mke2fs -j /dev/md0 it says it has zero size
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: only in hard raid with a beefy controller card
<ikonia> zcat[1]: sudo fdisk /dev/md0
<zcat[1]> ikonia, this is from a root terminal and also if I type sudu it saus sudo doesn't exist
<zcat[1]> fuck you are all useless
<BaKeR> Actionparnsnip- the link you gave me shows everything i have already done but one miner detail is in every tut thats the same show the same res. But in  the link/tut it shows a res i dont have
<robbiethe1st> zcat[1]: Try mdadm --create -n 2 -l 1 /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 or something like that
<BaKeR> will 32 bit ubuntu fix the problem
<BaKeR> i cant stand the ugly low bit splash screen with the nasty code when shuting down
 * lemonhall My internet goes down after sleep, but win7 goes well, Is that problem with my Ubuntu ACPI?
<BaKeR> anoying as hell
<jfcaron> I have a weird problem.  My sound works fine when I am using my netbook at home with no peripherals.  When I bring my netbook to work and attach an external monitor, keyboard and mouse, the sound doesn't work anymore.  I don't know if it's the peripherals behaving weird, but I have no idea how to debug this.  Any ideas?
<leading> Hello
<visual1ce> hi
 * lemonhall My internet goes down after sleep, but win7 goes well, Is that problem with my Ubuntu ACPI? by the way, the router's LTD light shut down
<robbiethe1st> lemonhall: Possibly. Sounds like the network card's getting shut down
<visual1ce> well thx for providing so much help :)
<lemonhall> robbiethe1st: yes, I have to restart the computer to TURE UP my internet connetion....
<BaKeR> So any other solution to my problem?
<lemonhall> robbiethe1st: It's a very anoying problem...cause I can't sleep my computer
<adammw111> Hi, does anyone know how to troubleshoot a "vfs not syncing unable mount root fs" kernel panic on boot?
<robbiethe1st> lemonhall: I don't know, sorry. But I'd try looking in the syslog around the time of when you put it to sleep/wakeup and see if there's any errors
<robbiethe1st> adammw111: Google that string
<progre55> hi guys. Is it possible to see a package version using apt w/o installing it?
<lemonhall> robbiethe1st: thanks...use dmesg?
<BaKeR>  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits
<BaKeR>   Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits
<BaKeR>   Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits
<BaKeR>   Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits
<BaKeR>   Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits
<FloodBot2> BaKeR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BaKeR>   Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits
<visual1ce> so i type in who -a and there's two users logged in to my system - both with my username but one is 'old' how do i kill it?
<adammw111> robbiethe1st, update-initramfs?
<robbiethe1st> lemonhall: Sure, or "sudo cat /var/log/syslog | less"
<lemonhall> robbiethe1st: thx..
<robbiethe1st> adammw111: I don't know. sure. wouldn't hurt
<bonjoyee> progre55: sudo apt-cache show <name>
<progre55> bonjoyee: thanks
<Sonne> bonjoyee, you don't need sudo for that
<BaKeR> thanks for the heads up lol
<blackshirt> bonjoyee: yeah, you don't need sudo
<j_ayen_green> robbiethe1st: shaghost  I've got a working file system!!  Thank you both for your help. In the end, riplinux was small, booted to cli, and did got me the file system back
<txb> what the difference between cat /var/log/syslog and less /var/log/syslog ?
<bonjoyee> Sonne: blackshirt: noted:)
<txb> what the difference between cat /var/log/syslog | less and less /var/log/syslog ?
<Sonne> txb, you invoke only one command in the latter case
<Sonne> practically, no difference
<BaKeR> So Action you dont have any other tut?
<jfcaron> txb: Look up "unnecessary use of cat".
<Metaxa123> If I wanted to learn Linux commands and oveerall more knowledge about the operating system, where should a novice start learning?
<BaKeR> i think i have gurb 1.98
<Sonne> Metaxa123, i suggest you look up the "alien bash tutorial", worked quite good for me :)
<BaKeR> Metaxa google comands
<BaKeR> play around with like  Find comand
<ramzy> Hi all!! need help with alien!!!
<BaKeR> robbie can you help me out
<ramzy> Hi all!! need help with alien!!!
<robbiethe1st> ?
<ramzy> Hi all!! need help with alien!!! Plz Plz Plz!!
<BaKeR> I Need help fixing the splash screen
<txb> one usefull use of cat would be: watch -d -n 1 'cat /proc/drbd' ;-)
<dr_Willis> ramzy giving more details would be more productive.
<BaKeR> it shows ubuntu but very low resolution
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Um, why bother?
<dr_Willis> baker Plymouth has issues with the bionary nvidia and ati drivers in some cases. theres numerous 'plymouth fixs' one can try
<dr_Willis> baker personally i just disable plymouth.
<MagicJ> somehow now when I open a .mp3 movie player believes that it needs to decde it with text/html for which it does not have a driver.  Other file types work.  What do I need to do to re-associate this with the correct decoder
<moltendorf> still can't get wlan0 to work in ubuntu server 10.10, tried everything I found within Google, but still no luck.
<BaKeR> ive booting off and on like 20 times in last few hours trying  tuts
<ramzy> i'm tryin to convert a rpm package & i have errors: can i copy the log to the chatroom? :p
<BaKeR> most are repeats
<moltendorf> Spent the last 9 hours working on this same project.
<moltendorf> Any help?
<dr_Willis> baker	  a whole lot of work for useless eyecandy that ypoiu could just disable.
<BaKeR> disable plymouth?
<ramzy> <dr_Willis>i'm tryin to convert a rpm package & i have errors: can i copy the log to the chatroom? :p
<dr_Willis> ramzy i never use alien.. never needed to.
<BaKeR> will it show just black screen and not text
<txb> you may use the private chat romm of dr_willis
<BaKeR> if i disable plymouth
<ramzy> <dr_Willis>ok thx dr_willis!! in fact i need to install "compat-db-4.1.25-6.i386.rpm"
<dr_Willis> baker you can comment out the "quiet splash" in the grub configs and it should just show a normal text messages  boot sequence.
<BaKeR> ok nevermind
<robbiethe1st> heh
<BaKeR> thanks though
<PEM> ooh the chan exists :)
<ramzy> need to install "compat-db-4.1.25-6.i386.rpm", Help plz ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;(
<BaKeR> lol you won robbie
<dr_Willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<robbiethe1st> It's just one of those things that - imho - isn't exactly needed or useful.
<PEM> i was wondering about something... i downloaded the latest desktop ubuntu cd, burnt it, then booted from cd to make an install
<BaKeR> very much agree
<PEM> but the install will not work past the install menu
<BaKeR> cant complain. lovin ubuntu better than mac
<PEM> i get the "loading" screen for hours, and if i esc, i see shitloads of errors
<moltendorf> Anyone?
<hrna> PEM, i got stuff like that once
<BaKeR> PEM did  you remove the disc after rebooting
<dr_Willis> pem you did check the md5 of the iso file?
<robbiethe1st> PEM: boot into the OS, "try" or whatever it's called
<hrna> PEM, but it was because of the broken memory
<PEM> i tried almost every menu :P
<PEM> from try to install
<PEM> the install failed
<PEM> i believe it is because my primary disk is a ssd
<PEM> because after trying to install it on an onld machine, it worked
<bonjoyee> PEM: did you try the F6 options?
<PEM> F6 ?
<dr_Willis> SSD shouldent matter,
<bonjoyee> PEM: yes..there are some advanced options...on the first menu screen
<PEM> i tried the memory, disk checks, the try ubuntu without installing, and install ubuntu
<moltendorf> So I guess nobody here has any experience with Ubuntu Server 10.10 and wireless?
<PEM> bonjoyee well i thought just hitting install would somehow work :P
<PEM> i'll have a check at the advanced options...
<dr_Willis> moltendof would totally depend on the wireless chipset.
<moltendorf> It's Broadcom b43 series.
<dr_Willis> theres a lot of varoity in broadcom b43's
<PEM> bonjoyee i'll check that before giving up on the install ^^
<BaKeR> PEM what exactly is your problem?
<dr_Willis> some use the sta driver. some use the older B43 drivers.
<moltendorf> I'll see if I can pull a model number from within Mac OS X.
<PEM> well just that hitting install does not work :)
<BaKeR> ok got cha
<PEM> and errors are going way too fast to read them
<moltendorf> http://support.apple.com/kb/sp505 that's mine.
<BaKeR> PEM you need to set ext4 journals
<BaKeR> something like that
<BaKeR> seletct / that means root
<PEM> BaKeR from the advanced options ?
<bonjoyee> BaKeR: thats not true.. PEM is just loading the live cd for the first time..
<moltendorf> But last time I checked, all it gave me was Broadcom B43xx Wireless Adapter.
<BaKeR> not shure  highlight the hard drive you want to install
<BaKeR> click change
<BaKeR> i think
<PEM> bonjoyee exactly
<BaKeR> you should see the options
<PEM> cannot even reach the hdd selection menu :P
<bonjoyee> PEM: a livecd should have nothing to do with your hdd or the file systems or the hdd partitions...
<BaKeR> so when you put in the disc and boot is just shows code?
<PEM> baker, i get the first menu where you can try / install / check disk / memory etc
<PEM> if i hit install,i get a loading screen, with the little squares
<PEM> for hours...
<moltendorf> Card Type: AirPort Extreme (0x14E4, 0x90); Firmware Version: Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.19)
<robbiethe1st> PEM hit try
<PEM> if i press esc, i see the console throwing shitloads of errors at my face :P
<BaKeR> mmm i would reburn or what not
<PEM> "try" does not work either
<robbiethe1st> And yes, try re-burning
<BaKeR> what ubuntu are you using
<dr_Willis> and the errors are what pem?
<PEM> and i could install ubuntu on another machine with the same cd
<BaKeR> server,desktop,netbook
<PEM> dr_Willis cannot read them, it's going too fast
<robbiethe1st> PEM: Perhaps the CD drive's going? Try swapping cd drives
<moltendorf> Is that of any use? Google isn't spitting out anything helpful for me.
<bonjoyee> PEM: first make sure you have the correct cd architecture 32bit or 64bit....else you could also try the alternate install cd...
<robbiethe1st> I ran into that before
<PEM> BaKeR desktop version, and server version does the same
<PEM> i tried both 32 and 64
<dr_Willis> pem	 so they are repeating? ctrl-s/ctrl-q or the pause key may pause them
<PEM> dr_Willis tried, but does not work
<van7hu> hi all,my game complains that the GPU is bad,could I change this to help me?
<BaKeR> PEM robbie is corected about disc drive
<PEM> dr_Willis only thing working is rebooting ^^
<robbiethe1st> Yea, yank that drive and put in a known-good CD drive
<PEM> robbiethe1st i tried that too :)
<BaKeR> it doesnt read in my hp dvd writer/cd-writher combo but works in my dvd-rom drive
<robbiethe1st> What's the specs of this PC?
<dr_Willis> pem i would make a bootalbe flash drive and use that instead of the cd
<bonjoyee> PEM: ok...then try some advanced options in F6..
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: what's the error exactly, and also what card do you have/drivers?
<BaKeR> dr wiillis i tried that but doesnt do nothing on boot up?
<PEM> code2duo E8600, 3Go DDR3 OCZ, Asus Striker 2 extreme, ssd ocz vertex 2, nvidia gtx 280
<BaKeR> flashdrive
<Gateway`> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robbiethe1st> PEM: is this machine new? do you know the memory's good?
<PEM> that machine is 3 years old, but i ran memory tests sevral times
<PEM> the mem is fine
<robbiethe1st> k
<PEM> so is the ssd :)
<robbiethe1st> Try checking the md5 hash of your cd, just in case
<BaKeR> i think im using ssd
<PEM> i have a windows running on the machine already
<viktor133> has anybody else had problems with streaming from youtube lately?
<PEM> robbiethe1st downloaded from the official website though :p
<van7hu> robbieth1st: no errors,I installed Pes2011 in ubuntu with wine(it works fine under windows),but in ubuntu,there's complains that "Mobile Intel(R) GM45 Express Chipset Family (PS3.0/VS3.0)" is bad,it causes game run slowly(enough to not want to play :)),could I change this thing?
<robbiethe1st> PEM, so? It could still have gotten corrupt in download
<PEM> robbiethe1st true... but it installed correctly on another machine
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: If it's a desktop, yes. You'll have to -add- a card, that's an integrated one and yes, very low end
<robbiethe1st> PEM, so? trry it anyway. Just in case
<PEM> hardware regarding, the windows is running as expected,and tests tends to show that they are without any problems
<PEM> robbiethe1st ok ;)
<van7hu> robbieth1st: -add- a card ?
<van7hu> video card?
<lightpriest_> is there a way to read SMART data from a USB connected disk?
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: Yes
<van7hu> robbieth1st: that's what you mean?
<PEM> thanks for the tips guys, i'll try that tonight ;)
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: The one you have now is built into the motherboard. you -aren't- removing it. ;)
<van7hu> robbieth1st: how could I do that?
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: Buy one, plug it in?
<bonjoyee> lightpriest_: sys>pref>disk utility?
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: Provided it's a desktop
<van7hu> robbieth1st: hell
<van7hu> robbieth1st: I think it could work well under windows
<robbiethe1st> I doubt it; Intel
<bonjoyee> lightpriest_: sorry....thats sys>admin>disk utility
<van7hu> if so,I think I could get it work under ubuntu
<van7hu> :)
<van7hu> robbieth1st: :)
<robbiethe1st> Intel's got good drivers for Linux. Not quite as good as Windows, but pretty good. That card, on the other hand... Isn't.
<robbiethe1st> Try running "glxinfo", then look at the top - make sure "direct rendering: yes" is shown
<BaKeR> so robbie when you power off you get text
<BaKeR> ?
<lightpriest_> bonjoyee: hmm, i'm using this BlacX docking station to connect the disk drive, perhaps its controller is not passing the SMART data?
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Yes, after X turns off, I see text for about 10 seconds or less
<robbiethe1st> Then it powers off,
<van7hu> robbieth1st: "yes" for direct rendering
<van7hu> not sure you spoke to me
<van7hu> :)
<van7hu> df
<BaKeR> mmm its funny that the code uvesafb mode_option=1366x768-24 mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap
<BaKeR> fixes it
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: Then you're using the drivers and getting good performance. That's about as good as you can do
<BaKeR> but messes up the size of the splash screen
<robbiethe1st> van7hu: You can always run glxgears to test the drivers
<nikolavp> can someone help me with this
<nikolavp> which is finding a script in my path
<nikolavp> but when i want to start it, it tells me that i have to install another program :O
<nikolavp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576889/
<robbiethe1st> niko: So, go install it?
<nikolavp> well i have it in my path
<nikolavp> look at the paste
<nikolavp> it's in /home/nikolavp/bin/ack
<robbiethe1st> have you rebooted since?
<BaKeR> robbie when will 11 be out?
<nikolavp> no but LOL
<van7hu> robbieth1st: ok.I'll have to look at dual-boot
<nikolavp> i reopened another bash session
<nikolavp> and it can see it
<robbiethe1st> I find that path changes like a reboot. Probably something that can be done without it, but it's easier
<nikolavp> reboot is not appropriate this is a server machine -.-
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: How should I know? It's "out" already... But in nightly/alpha form
<robbiethe1st> nikolavp: I don't know then. type the full path out?
<arand> !natty | BaKeR
<ubottu> BaKeR: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<trick> hey
<nikolavp> it works that way but lol
<nikolavp> strange bug
<BaKeR> ubottu thanks man
<trick> how do i grep through a directory looking for all files that end in *.rb and contain the line "it_behaves_like" ?
<trick> i want it to return the name of the file matched and the line that matched
<BaKeR> do you know if its will be more stable
<BaKeR> ubottu
<viktor133> anybody has had problems streaming from youtube with firefox lately?
<van7hu> trick: "find",not sure about the question :)
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Um, A, that's a bot, and B, Ubuntu 10.10 should be perfectly stable
<BaKeR> how can the bot tell what im talking about lol
<robbiethe1st> [01:41:45] <arand> !natty | BaKeR
<trick> van7hu: i cant use grep?
<robbiethe1st> That's how.
<xorxorxor> ubuntu 11 coming out in april? man i just installed 10.10 two weeks ago
<nikolavp> trick use ack
<trick> niko: can you show me the exact line to achieve what i want?
<nikolavp> http://betterthangrep.com/
<BaKeR> lol
<robbiethe1st> xorxorxor: So? do a dist-upgrade when the time's right
<nikolavp> with this tool it's ack --ruby 'your line'
<robbiethe1st> xorxorxor: No need to do a fresh install
<xorxorxor> oh i didn't know that
<nikolavp> but it will also not search in svn and whatsoever
<xorxorxor> robbiethe1st: thanks. i'll look into it. via software update?
<BaKeR> xorxroxor i just install yesterday i know what ya mean
<nikolavp> trick, does that help ?
<trick> nikolavp: if it doesnt ill return  here and rape your wife
<trick> so it better work
<trick> :)
<nikolavp> :D
<van7hu> trick: http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHackingTools,it should be what you want
<trick> thanks
<xorxorxor> BakeR: welcome to ubuntu! after making some adjustment, you'll love it more than anything else
<elky> trick, what on earth? that attitude is not welcome here
<van7hu> in "navigation aid" section
<robbiethe1st> xorxorxor: Yes.
<trick> elky: lol im just "edgy" and cool
<alibi> trick: you're a bit feisty too
<alibi> oh he left
<BaKeR> freedom of speach peoples
<elky> alibi, no he got removed. threatening people even as a "joke" isn't fair to anyone
<alibi> well he wasn't gutsy, that's for sure
<elky> alibi, you might want to use words that don't sound so heroic. threatening assault isn't heroic
<BaKeR> i think that was a bit messed. cant anyone take a joke
<BaKeR> these days?
<elky> BaKeR, rape isn't a joke.
<xorxorxor> vouched
<BaKeR> nether is you mother mer
<BaKeR> mother f er
<elky> BaKeR, that language isn't welcome here.
<alibi> elky, be a little more hardy, dude.
<BaKeR> people say that all day everyday
<alibi> (elky: don't you get my horrible puns yet?)
<BaKeR> lol
<elky> alibi, i see them. they're not really original for this channel
<frybye> hmm - so no time for ubuntu support today...?
<alibi> elky, well trick started it by calling himself edgy
<BaKeR> whats ubuntu?
<xorxorxor> african word for happiness.. something like that
<Mkaysi> !ubuntu | BaKeR
<ubottu> BaKeR: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<frybye> sharing..
<Sonne> xorxorxor, i think the official translation would be "humanity unto others"
<Sonne> that's what i remember at least
<jiltdil> !bashrc
<BaKeR> so how long does everyone here think windows will last?
<alibi> well, goodnight all you intrepid people
<alibi> I have to leave because I can't think of any pun involving 'jaunty'
<elky> BaKeR, forever. have you any actual support queries?
<Mkaysi> BaKeR: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<viktor133> question about firefox, has anybody been having difficulty streaming lately from youtube?
<aeMaeth> i think i goofed up my iptables, any way to remove my changes?  i did a sudo iptables --list and there's nothing there
<BaKeR> the only thing i can think of thats good about windows it the amount of software you can install
<robbiethe1st> BaKeR: Mainly the amount of -games-. Everything else... who cares?
<Mkaysi> !ot | BaKeR
<ubottu> BaKeR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alumnoadmin> hola
<BaKeR> I dont care at all... but pesonly i think windows is going to fall
<BaKeR> with in 5 or six years
<jiltdil> How to do like this: when i open my terminal it will show message that i want to see always on terminal opening!
<BaKeR> i dont understand jiltdi
<Morten_>  you mean like motd?
<Morten_> jiltdil*
<jiltdil> BaKer : i want to say that when i open my terminal it will show some message say hello world.how to do this
<Legendario> is that my impression or maverick doesn't have a low latency kernel on the repositories anymore?
<BaKeR> your teminal should show your login name exc
<Morten_> jiltdil, motd is what you want
<Morten_> jiltdil: http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/changing-the-motd-in-linux/
<jiltdil> Morten:thanx
<omry> I got an i7 q740, which supposed to reach 2.93ghz in turbo boost mode. running ubuntu 10.10 (2.6.25) and I see that its not getting beyond 1.73ghz when under cpu load. is there anything special I should do to make it get to the max ghz?
<Morten_> :)
<BaKeR> robbie clearly you are a windows hater
<omry> err, 2.6.35 ofc
<PEM> BaKeR i think windows still has a looot of happy days before it's death
<BaKeR> lol
<PEM> i'm not OS fan, for me an OS is just a tool, not something to take pride in or antyhign ^^ so i try just to be objective :)
<PEM> windows is a good OS, and I cannot see any reason for it to die anytime soon :p
<BaKeR> Os is like a car with how a stick
<BaKeR> lol
<Mkaysi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deca> hi all , may i ask ... i use an application at wine    that this application in windows use a com port to comunnicate to an external interface ,,, but in wine it does not working  any ideas ?
<PEM> lol
<PEM> aaah the good old nux modos...
<nishant> COM naming is not used in Linux
<nishant> ?
<deca> i see
<jiltdil> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BaKeR> lol cant talk very bad typo
<BaKeR> cracking up
<nishant> I am not even close to expert but thats sommething I have read ...but not much clue lol
<Tm_T> BaKeR: this channel is only for ubuntu support, for general chatter there's other channels
<BaKeR> im gonna go
<BaKeR> laters
<BaKeR> everyone
<BaKeR> stick to Ubuntu toppic
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this? I think that some file is corrupt, but I...
<jenia> ...don't know which.
<deca> i use nistune a program to tune car ecu . the program run in windows and use com1 to communicate to an external connecting device that connects car ecu and pc com port 1 ,
<deca> but in wine does not seems to work
<deca> any idea ?
<DJones> deca: That sounds like a pretty specialised app, you might get some more specialised answers in #winehq
<deca> i try and copy all system and system32 files from windows to wine wondows
<jenia> deca, maybe, you should try VirtualBox with some Windows installed.
<deca> DJones  thank you
<deca> jenia i will try , thank you
<jiltdil> 363+
<jenia> deca, it runs in Windows, but is it a Windows or DOS program?
<deca> it is q2`a windows program
<deca> it's a windows program jenia
<jenia> deca, nevermind then
<deca> oh ok
<deca> the mesg error that i get is that windows cannot find com port
<deca> !
<jenia> deca, do you get that message, when you run it in Wine?
<deca> i run the application ,,,,
<deca> it opens and start to run
<deca> and after
<deca> when i hit
<deca> the comunnication button
<deca> it does don connecting
<DOokami> hello dear IRC teachers and friends :)
<deca> the program run ok in wine
<deca> but the problem is that it does not connecting to the ports with the external device
<jenia> deca, I'm sorry, I don't know how to help you there.
<deca> its ok jenia
<DOokami> i want the initial steps of running the first "hello world" C program ,, but via gedit .. or terminal .. i mean the traditional way ,, without a third-party environment
<deca> thank u
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this?
<jenia> I think that some file is corrupt, but I don't know which.
<jiltdil> 3*-9++3
<jiltdil> sorry
<jiltdil> .
<trick> anyone know hwo to get the Veoh web player working in ubuntu?
<ankush> DOokami, go to terminal and type gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld, this will compile your program. then run ./helloworld
<Tumulte> Hi! I got a small problem : sometimes I just can't eject my cdrom. There's an empty folder in /media and I can't umount nor mount it... Any suggestiions?
<DOokami> ankush: may i IM u plz ?
<jenia> Tumulte, sometimes, when I have this problem, I either try the 'eject' command from the console or 'sudo umount' with parameters from the console
<Tumulte> jenia: I tried to eject : eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<ankush> DOokami, yup
<jenia> Tumulte, have you tried sudo eject?
<Tumulte> about the sudo umount... I don't know which option I should use
<Tumulte> yup
<abcdefg> hao
<jenia> Tumulte, read man umount, and you will know
<Tumulte> "media/cdrom" is not mounted
<eaxxae> anyone know a good live cd for malware/virus/trojan/rootkit scanning ?
<jenia> Tumulte, maybe you have some hardware failure, your drive or the port it's connected to is about to die.
<Legendario> is that my impression or maverick doesn't have a low latency kernel on the repositories anymore?
<Tumulte> jenia: maybe
<Tumulte> reboot solves this
<Tumulte> I tried to found a better way*
<Tumulte> find*
<tim167> hi, how do i install a full ubuntu (not just a 'live usb') from within ubuntu?
<jenia> Tumulte, I don't know how to reinstall drivers, except for graphics card drivers and WiFi cards drivers yet, but maybe you should research on how to reinstall your CD-Rom drivers.
<codemagician> does anyone know why I can't open an application just by setting "export DISPLAY=othermachine:0"  I get the message "Error: cannot open display: othermachine:0"
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this?
<Morten_> Is there anything to do about the poor rendering of .png pictures in a .pdf file using Evince?
<deca> with what command i can see something like a log file ... to what is connected ?
 * lemonhall SUSPEND_MODULES
 * lemonhall I have soloved the Internet connection problem
 * lemonhall thanks
<sahni> deca, I didn't get your question.
<knightstalker> deca,I just came here,but there are some log files in /var/log which you can use tail -f /var/log/LOGNAME to check them in real time,if you meant to see to which networks you are connected,iftop can be a way
<jenia> deca, maybe dmesg...
<deca> sahni . when i connect a device to a usb port ,,, does that create a log file with that action
<esteste> No internet connection.....no way to install build-essential... I need MAKE to install b43-fwcutter for my internet connection.. Oh my god why didn't this at least include make
<sahni> deca, not a different log file, but yes it does adds an entry in the log file. you can find such messages in /var/log/messages
<sahni> deca, run "tail -f /var/log/messages" and connect the device. You should see the corresponding messages
<jenia> deca, dmesg, displays kernel operations, or you can view that file in: /var/log/dmesg
<Pumpkin-> esteste: do an apt-get --download-only somewhere with an internet connection, then sneakernet that over to the box you need to sort out.
<lemonhall> esteste: lol, build make at first? just a joke~~
<Pumpkin-> (and install the .debs with dpkg -i)
<trick> anyone know hwo to get the Veoh web player working in ubuntu?
<jenia> trick, it even in Windows didn't work correctly for me. :)
<esteste> Pumpkin- that's probably what i really needed was how to open .deb files... thanks it worked.. i found a b43-fwcutter .deb
<esteste> Also screw tinychat, no nickcolors and doesn't highlight my name by default
<jimcooncat> I dislike epiphany-browser's icon because it has an arrow in it that looks like a mouse pointer. It's showing in my pager, which I keep next to another icon, and I end up clicking the wrong thing. I changed the icon under edit menus, but that doesn't change the icon showing in the pager or in alt-tab. Where do I go to change it?
<trick> jenia: it works fine for me, now tell me how to get it workign in ubuntu pls
<PhilT_> How to find ufw firewall app in Natty Alpha 3 (Unity) ?
<txb> Hi what s the meaning of "noatime recommend". The Google translater cant find the word noatime. Is this a valid english word?
<sipior> txb: "no access times"
<jenia> trick: can't, never tried to run it in linux, I just installed minitube, xVideoServiceThief and Miro in it.
<txb> sipior, thanks
<Pulse> havent even tried
<jimcooncat> txb -- atime means "access time" or last time a file was accessed. noatime means the filesystem doesn't keep track of when files were accessed.
<sipior> txb: have a look at the "mount" man page for further explanation.
<Pulse> ei txb
<Pulse> that means
<Pulse> t look both ways before he crosses the street with a handshake
<jenia> trick: I could only suggest VirtualBox with some windows installed, if it doesn't work in Wine.
<trick> jenia: so you figured how to watch stream veoh movies in linux? can you tell me how?
<Pulse> with him on skype, windows live messenger, python, putty
<quinode> Hi everybody, is there a known bug with the --chuid option of start-stop-daemon ? I try to launch pgAgent under postgres user, but its .pgpass file is never used by the script
<trick> jenia: so you figured how to watch stream veoh movies in linux? can you tell me how?
<Sonne> quinode, i'd give a go to #ubuntu-server if i was you
<quinode> thanks sonne
<newclimb> i have a problem with my keyboard the arrows doesnt'work
<newclimb> anyone can helpme
<Sonne> newclimb, they don't work on any program?
<newclimb> yes
<Sonne> quite strange, do you have a particular keyboard?
<newclimb> its a notebook
<PhilT_> do they work in the BIOS setup screen ?
<Sonne> aha
<PhilT_> Is Numlock selected ?
<jenia> trick: not really, except for the hard way for now, I just browse with proxy (squid) and monitor connections with squidview, and, when I see some big video file starts loading, I copy the url and use it in wget to download it.
<jimcooncat> I dislike epiphany-browser's icon because it has an arrow in it that looks like a mouse pointer. It's showing in my pager, which I keep next to another icon, and I end up clicking the wrong thing. I changed the icon under edit menus, but that doesn't change the icon showing in the pager or in alt-tab. Where do I go to change it?
<Sonne> jimcooncat, i don't think you have control over that icon, not by easy means at least
<trick> jenia: ok, can u pls get nme the movie 'kiki's delivery service' and 'howl's moving castle' using that method and send to me? thanks
<newclimb> pgup and down doesnt work too
<Sonne> newclimb, did you see PhilT_'s questions?
<newclimb> there is no numlock
<jenia> trick: I don't really have time for it now, just install squid and squidview and do it yourself or install veoh in VirtualBox or Wine.
<txb> I found "noatime recommend" in a howto for DRBD. Is it really a good idea to use noatime to not update the inode access times when mounting a drbd-device?
<trick> jenia: i only have 1 gig ram, can i install virtual box with that?
<trick> jenia: im on a netbook
<airtonix> i want to use synapse ( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/ ) , but when i run it, X11 seems to die/exit/stop running and I am returned to the login screen.
<jenia> trick, WinXP can work with 128Mb (mimimum), although, I got it to work even with 64Mb of ram. Yes, Gig is enough.
<jimcooncat> txb: I can see why, as keep track of access times is a lot of overhead. But check if DRBD supports relatime, it will give you atimes with less overhead than the default.
<newclimb> there is some way to recovery the conf without lost somes documents
<newclimb> any command line
<jimcooncat> txb, on the other hand, DRBD might not care at all, but doesn't like the latency of the kernel updating the atimes.
<OY1R> How can i map a USB soundcard -> http://pastie.org/1642596 to /dev/dspX in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<txb> jimcooncat, thanks, I will test it first.
<jimcooncat> txb, I'm not sure how practical atimes are, perhaps your situation doesn't need them. I dunno though.
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this?
<PhilT_> @newclimb NumLock not a Fn function ? Does kb arrows work in BIOS @ boot
<trick> jenia: im trying to start virtual box but it's asking for windowsxp cdrom, what do i do
<newclimb> im gonna restart to see
<jenia> trick: VirtualBox is a Program emulating a real computer, You have to insert some Windows CD/DVD to install it inside of it. Windows will think that it's running on a real computer.
<trick> jenia: can i just get a windows xp iso or something from the internet?
<jenia> trick: I cannot advise you this, since it's a piracy, but you can use any win xp cd or iso
<newclimb> doesnt worked too
<[deXter]> trick: Why are you trying to install Windows?
<trick> [deXter]: oh hello dexter i didnt see you there. im trying to install windwos so i can watch videos on veoh
<jenia> [deXter], he is trying to use a video file downloader for veoh video site, and the downloader only exists in windows
<jenia> trick, did you try to run it with wine?
<[deXter]> ah, well it should work in wine
<newclimb> PhilT_, doesnt worked too
<[deXter]> if you install the ffmpeg pack
<vingtras> hi i want to do a minimal install of ubuntu (no desktop enviroment and very few apps) without internet and either create a new harddrive enryption or install onto my current encrypted harddrive. anyone knows if this is possible and how to do it?
<DJones> !minimal | vingtras
<ubottu> vingtras: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> vintHave a look at unottu'slink about the minimal install cd, that sounds like its what you need
<zheka> test
<OY1R> DownloadHelper plugin for firefox can download whatever i watch
<zheka> asd
<airtonix> synapse is causing indicator-application-service to segfault,
<DJones> vingtras: Have a look at unottu'slink about the minimal install cd, that sounds like its what you need
<vingtras> well, i've looked into minimal install, but i need an internet connection for that
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this?
<PhilT_> @newclimb - arrow keys don't work in BIOS = keyboard or electronics fault
<botcity> hi guy anyone know why i get " X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. "  when i use sudo -i on a remote machine trying to start firefox with x forwarding thanks?
<eaxxae> you're trying to run firefox as root, inside of a regular user x-session ?
<eaxxae> 'xhost -'
<nibbler_> botcity, because the remote app can not connect to your xserver... man xhost
<eaxxae> 'xhost +'
<tim167> is it possible to run ubuntu on an old computer with 64MB ram ?
<joshy> yes
<bazhang> tim167, no
<eaxxae> tim: you can run linux on a toaster
<botcity> thanks guys i will look it up!!
<Fuchs> tim167: no, I would use something like puppy or dsl for that
<tim167> ok thanks
<eaxxae> he can run ubuntu on that box.. why not?
<bazhang> !requirements | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<eaxxae> not with kde or gnome
<Laurenceb_> how do i connect to a bluetooth serial module under ubuntu?
<bazhang> eaxxae, ubuntu means gnome.
<eaxxae> bazhang: ubuntu is a set of packages that come with the linux kernel, nothing more
<eaxxae> he can run ubuntu with a different window manager, on a box with 64MB RAM
<eaxxae> blackbox, window maker, enlightenment 16
<eaxxae> ice
<knightstalker> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nicofs_> My computer can be connected to the internet via WLAN and ethernet... is there a way to "merge" those two connections to gain more speed?
<sipior> nicofs_: yep, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<eaxxae> nicofs_:  it's called multiplexing, and yeah
<sipior> nicofs_: but, i assume you mean that these are connections on different physcial networks?
<nicofs_> sipior, yes
<RPMcMurphy> hi all...need some help
<konevtsov_> i listening!
<RPMcMurphy> anyone who can help with a reinstall problem, please private message me
<eisenstein> after installing ubuntu 10.10 on windows xp, the windows boot loader has gone, and there is no windows entry in Ubuntu's boot menu. What do I do?
<eaxxae> RPM: ask in the chan.. this isn't private tech support
<RPMcMurphy> ok....
<RPMcMurphy> i installed 9.04 on a satellite m70 with 1.5GB RAM
<RPMcMurphy> then started to download 10.04, but it was interrupted
<tim167> i want to try out a distribution (fluxbuntu) but i don't have a CDR drive, how can i install it ?
<RPMcMurphy> now running 9.04, but many problems
<RPMcMurphy> everything crashes
<iceroot> !usb | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RPMcMurphy> unable to download anything...says no room
<RPMcMurphy> won't read the CD/DVD drive
<bazhang> tim167, unetbootin to boot from usb, if your computer allows it, that is
<stag-reseau7> help
<RPMcMurphy> i have DBAN, used it to wipe before installing 9.04 from disc
<tim167> bazhang: hmm that computer can't boot from usb...but i can try to install to an IDE disk and pop that in...
<RPMcMurphy> but now it won't read the DBAN disc
<RPMcMurphy> help!
<PhilT_> @eisenstein you installed alongside windows or *in* windows ?
<eisenstein> PhilT_, alongside windows
<eisenstein> PhilT_, on a different partition
<nicofs_> sipior, can you help me set up bonding - i'm somehow lost...
<PhilT_> @eisenstein so it's a boot loader problem, what happens when you boot, where did you install boot loader
<eisenstein> PhilT_, hd0, I guess; it's my friend's machine, I'm not sure what he has done
<X3lectric> hello
<PhilT_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has Grub info need to add entry for Windows
<eisenstein> eisenstein, grub.cfg only has 3 Ubuntu entries and no windows
<X3lectric> my uploads to ppa get stuck at last kbyte on orig.tar.gz
<PhilT_> eisenstein http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_132.html beware if GRUB or GRUB2
<X3lectric> for e.g its just gets stuck at this 93622k/93623k
<eisenstein> PhilT_, thank you
<RPMcMurphy> can anyone help....?
<RPMcMurphy> i just posted my problem
<botcity> RPMcMurphy: i would get a 10.10ubuntu  live disk from somewhere and just use that as you can install, try , or adjust partitions all from cd
<RPMcMurphy> it goes straight into 9.04
<RPMcMurphy> i have 10.04 on disc, won't read it
<botcity> RPMcMurphy: can you download another disk 10.04 or 10.10 ? make sure you checksum the iso..
<RPMcMurphy> i can't download anything.....says the disc is full (it's not)
<RPMcMurphy> won't let me change download locations in firefox
<nicofs_> Can someone help me set up network bonding?
<juanmi> hello
<moromethe> hy all
<Picapolla> as
<porritos> olaa
<Picapolla> Holaa!!
<porritos> k pasa loko?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Picapolla> Illo cuanta peña aoo!!
<porritos> illo k a mi me la suda el idioma k se able
<bazhang> Picapolla, porritos #ubuntu-es
<Picapolla> illo k locura!!
<phoenixsampras> thats not spanish
<phoenixsampras> italian maybe
<Picapolla> amos a la polla!!
<Picapolla> follar1!!!
<Picapolla> bay your mather fucker!!
<Picapolla> coñoo!!
<Picapolla> polla!!
<Picapolla> follando!!
<DJones> Picapolla: Please stop, thats not appropriate for this channel
<Picapolla> yo soy picapollaa!!!xD
<Picapolla> please go with your mother fucker
<Picapolla> mamon!!!
<alumnoadmin> rrrrrrr
<alumnoadmin> rr
<alumnoadmin_> hello
<BromaxSux> Oneiric Ocelot
<BromaxSux> oh yeah
<alumnoadmin> ola
<alumnoadmin_> ce faci?
<alumnoadmin> pcppi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alumnoadmin> chupamela
<vish> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<TaoRich> hi folks ... is there any special channel for GEDIT questions ?
<erUSUL> TaoRich: no that i know of; ask here
<vish> TaoRich: on gimpnet, its #gedit
<TaoRich> ( I want to run 2 different configuration instances of GEDIT - different colours, different fonts - been searching but not finding much luck )
<vish> not on freenode
<saby> hey, how can i login into root ?
<rhada> I have install apache2 and folllowed this url https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html I can get my domian running as http but have not found the way to get www to show?
<vish> TaoRich: connect to irc.gimp.org
<TaoRich> thanks vish & erUSUL
<ikonia> saby: you don't
<ikonia> !sudo | saby
<ubottu> saby: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> saby: root's disabled
<saby> sad
<TaoRich> vish ... got that ... it's in my xchat preloaded list
<saby> i need root access without using sudo
<ikonia> saby: why ?
<saby> i am working on a project and i need root access for that
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<vish> TaoRich: as for your above question;you can create profiles with different colors
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ikonia> saby: ok, so if you investigate sudo you'll find there are flags that allow you to be root
<saby> ok ikonia
<saby> will check that
<TaoRich> vish: Been there, done that. When you swop a profile in one desktop, all instances change immediately. I need two "varietals" running side by side
<TaoRich> : )
<vish> TaoRich: ah!
<tobis> Hi
<adminek> hi
<kaddi> Hi, I need some help with a CD problem I have: I have an external CD player, which works except for one particular CD I am trying to access.  If I dualboot into Windows the CD can be read from the same external CD player. What can I do to access this CD under linux?
<kaddi> I did a  dmesg | grep -i cd | grep -i rom, the only lines appearing are:
<kaddi> [319727.804566] scsi 10:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GP08NU6B  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<kaddi> [319728.047667] sr 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<erUSUL> kaddi: is a hybrid cd ? MacOSX - windows ?
<rhada> I have install apache2 and folllowed this url https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html I can get my domian running as http but have not found the way to get www to show?
<AdvoWork> how come, if i have a file from the 4th, this won't remove it: find /test/* -mtime +2 -exec rm {} \; ?
<kaddi> erUSUL: nope a self burned CD on windows and we have never had a Mac in the house
<novas> test
<bc81> novas: we read you loud and clear
<novas> good!
<kaddi> what would be the command to maunally mount the CD? maybe that'll work
<jrib> AdvoWork: did you see the comments in « man find » -atime ?
<rethus>  i have a cardreader. but if i insert it, i can't copy data from my disk to the card. but i can read the card
<bc81> !mount | kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rethus> any idea what wrong here?
<erUSUL> kaddi: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom/
<kaddi> k, thanks I wasn't sure about what format to specify
<rethus> my usb-card-reader is mounted, but i cant write data only read
<kaddi> well it's safe to say something is off with that CD.. it's still trying to mount >.>
<novas> My iPod touch fails to mount.
<novas> in ubuntu 10.10
<rethus>  always get Permission denied
<kaddi> k, i guess this is not gonna happen.. any recovery methods to mount the CD in fail safe or something?
<novas> Does anyone have any idea why my iPod touch won't mount? I've been googling all day. Maybe it's got something to do with the new iOS?
<novas> It's not recognized in iTunes, Rhythmbox or other software
<pylix> it won't auto mount? or just won't mount at all?
<novas> It won't mount at all
<pylix> odd
<novas> Indeed.
<novas> Troubleshooting ideas?
<pylix> if you did the whole sudo fdisk -l
<pylix> found the correct drive
<pylix> and then /mount i'm not sure why it's bugging out
<Guest6608> hi guys!
<rethus> someone has an idea, where i can set this usb-write-permissions
<rethus> ?
<Guest6608> i bought a new PC (finally): small config, i3 and 4 gb ram. integrated graphics. I saw gnome 3 is there and so is ubuntu 11.04.
<kaddi> rethus: you could remount the drive as read-write
<kaddi> it is likely mounted as read-only
<Ranjan> hello every body, can any body can tell me which version of ubuntu is more energy efficient Presently I am on Hp mini
<Guest6608> question: i read ubuntu won t go gnome-shell but unity. > will it be possible to use gnome-shell in 11.04?
<rethus> kaddi: thanks for your answer. i'd like to get it like before... automount
<rethus> still upgrade to 10.10 i can only read, not write to usb-stick
<ikonia> Guest6608: 11.04 is discussed in the channel #ubuntu+1
<tongle> hi, does anyone know how to work with gpt partitions? I want to create a boot partition on a usb key. Well, using gdisk I create first a 200K bios partition and then a linux data partition for /boot. Is that correct? Do I install grub in /dev/sdb then or in /dev/sdb1 or even 2?
<kaddi> rethus: then i'd suggest you check your fstab/mtab/othertab and see what the steup is there
<rethus> in fstab i see no usb-settings
<Guest6608> ikonia, thank you!
<rethus> mtab tell me: /dev/sdb1 /media/usb0 vfat rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime 0 0
<rethus> so should be read and write
<kaddi> then it's a permission issue, only root can write onto it
<Ranjan> which Ubuntu variant is more energy efficient
<rethus> how can i fix it
<rethus> Ranjan: xfce
<dcleaner> hi everybody. as of this morning opera won't start on my 10.10 machine. tried reinstalling, removing flash and then reinstalling, checking whether i have permission on ~.opera. getting no error message, just won't start :-/
<rethus> you start on terminal?
<kaddi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518440
<dcleaner> rethus: shortcut or terminal
<dcleaner> no luck either way
<kaddi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237881&page=3
<kaddi> rethus: have a look at those two links, people discuss problems with their flash drive there and tehre are a couple of solutions offered
<Ranjan> rethus: thanks for this info one more question can we hide any file or folder under it's file browser as I am dual booted my net book and an common shared data zone between xp and Linux buy in gnome we can hide those .. windows system files under nautilus .. is that too possible in xfce  if yes then how ?
<dcleaner> terminal/main menu/docky. nothing happens. in terminal when i enter opera --help i get help info, so i know it's installed
<phoenixsampras> yeah, docky is very annoying... i want to move it a bit up
<dcleaner> btw. managed to run opera as sudo, but that is just not right
<rhada> I have install apache2 and folllowed this url https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html I can get my domian running as http but have not found the way to get www to show?
<ikonia> rhada: are you using ubuntu 6.06 ?
<banisterfiend> hey guys, i got an .iso for windowsxp, how do i get virtualbox to use it to install windows? it;s just asking me for cdrom/floppy
<jrib> banisterfiend: in the virtual machine's settings you can set the .iso to act as your cd-rom
<Guest6608> guys, i d like to know. are you using compiz or mutter?
<ikonia> Guest6608: what does it matter ?
<jrib> !polls | Guest6608
<ubottu> Guest6608: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<banisterfiend> jrib: interesting thanks ill try
<Guest6608> ok. sry :)
<rhada> ikonia: no but the basic set up is the same on 10.04
<banisterfiend> jrib: im having trouble finding the optino, can u help me?
<jrib> banisterfiend: try #vbox.  I would have to open vbox to be anymore specific
<jrib> banisterfiend: here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/virtualboxlucid12.png
<dj_ribale> Hello. What soundcard with 5.1 sound work fine in ubuntu 10.10?
<CoNFuS3D> well, I have a soundblaster, and that works awesomely
<agrbin> \server irc.torrenthr.org
<dj_ribale> CoNFuS3D: Ok.
<CoNFuS3D> I didn't have to do anything to get it to work.. just installed into pci slot, turned on pc.. and it worked :D
<banisterfiend> jrib: thing is the winxp iso is not a live cd, i just want to install from it, it seems the option you were taling about is more for livecds?
<thruxton> Hi, I have an HP laptop that has windows partition, and a recovery partiton and i want to try ubunbtu, can ubuntu delete the recovery partition and resize the windows partition during the install or do i need to use gparted or such beforehand?
<jrib> banisterfiend: no, the .iso acts as your cd-rom.  In particular, if your iso is the win xp install cd, it will boot from it and take you to the windows installer when you boot the virtual machine
<banisterfiend> jrib: oh ok
<banisterfiend> jrib: so do i set up a 'hard drive' etc and all that first, or just set it to the iso ?
<dj_ribale> CoNFuS3D: Can you tell what model it was.
<CoNFuS3D> xi-fi audio I think
<CoNFuS3D> brb, I check
<CoNFuS3D> xi-fi xtreme audio
<jrib> banisterfiend: you already set up a hard drive when you created the virtual machine.  Just set up the "CD/DVD Device" as your iso
<banisterfiend> jrib: thanks
<bunjee> anyone out there know of some way I can recover my MSN email account that has been hacked into?
<jrib> bunjee: not an ubuntu question, contact msn
<dj_ribale> Ok, Thank you. I'm about to buy soundcard from webstore and there's so meny different cards awaible. That helped me a lot.
<bunjee> jrib - tried - they are of NO help at all!!
<banisterfiend> jrib: ok, so i set the iso as the cdrom but how do i actually get to the point where i can install it?
<hytreem> bunjee, see my PM
<jrib> banisterfiend: bootthe virtual machine
<bunjee> hytreem -  do not know what PM is - please advise.
<kaolbrec> bunjee: private message
<kaolbrec> bunjee: appears like another irc channel, with the name of the person pm-ing you
<bunjee> hytreem - gotta go to work now - will be on later.
<DOokami> hello guys :) ,, how do i view .rar files on ubuntu ?
<jrib> !rar | DOokami
<ubottu> DOokami: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DOokami> so is it free or not ?
<jrib> DOokami: read the link please
<DOokami> ok, thanks
<phoenixsampras> DOokami: apt-get install rar unrar
<ruan> p7zip-full works too
<bc81> question: how can i force ubuntu to always play all audio through the bluetooth headphones as soon as they are connected?  sometimes, like while playing a game if i turn on the headphones, the audio doesn't go to them until i stop the game
<banisterfiend> jrib: thanks it's installing now
<ruan> p7zip + 7z supports rar, 7z, zip, etc
<bc81> it's frustrating, when i turn on the headphones, i want all the audio to go to them!
<bc81> i shouldn't have to quit my game/music/movie, turn on the headphones, then restart the game/music/movie.  right?
<phoenixsampras> bc81: is the way ubuntu works
<ClaudiuT> hello
<bc81> phoenixsampras: well, with corded headphones, all one has to do is plug them into the 1/4" stereo jack and all audio automatically goes to them.. why not the same for bluetooth headphones?
<ClaudiuT> the output for lshw -C disk for disk1 is "UNCLAIMED" (disk1 being a SCSI disk). Any hints on how can I mount that disk? (using Ubuntu Server)
<DOokami> phoenixsampras: that's what i'm talking about :D ,, ur the MAN ,, thank u ^^
<Janhouse> what is the easies way to install openssl-1.0.0 ?
<phoenixsampras> bc81: well bluetooth is very nasty, just get used to that way
<Janhouse> on lucid
<config|sys> in what exntension should i save text files?
<k_89> How do i install python 3 on ubuntu (for learning nd all) without affecting the current python install(which is required to run the softwares made in python)
<config|sys> after i wrote file with gedit how I save it only name or  Iadd extension?
<k_89> anyone?
<ikonia> k_89: you'd have to build a package that installed it to an isloated place, eg: your home directory
<k_89> ikonia, thnx...
<config|sys> when I save file in gedit it dong give me option to add extension why?
<config|sys> should I name text files as example.txt or?
<iceroot> config|sys: file-extensions are unimportant for linux
<ruan> yep
<config|sys> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> config|sys: they are only important for you if you like txt at the end but there is no special funktion if a file ended with txt
<config|sys> iceroot: thanks ok
<DOokami> ehm ,, okay :) .. anyone know where i can find "HTML & XHTML: The Definitive Guide, Fifth Edition" in pdf version ... coughfree..
<jrib> DOokami: do not ask these types of questions here please.
<DOokami> jrib: .. uukay ..
<DOokami> so ,, how do i read .chm on ubuntu :)
<jrib> DOokami: you can use xchm or gnochm
<jrib> DOokami: except I apparently made up gnochm.  xchm does exist though.  Also search for "chm" in software center
<ruan> search ubuntu software center before asking for a program
<DOokami> jrib: xD @made up ... nah man thanks ,, i already download xchm as u instructed .. thank you :)
<v0lksman> where do you set the default app to use when a USB camera is installed?
<v0lksman> got it...nautilus prefs
<ruan> how do i change the KDE theme?
<franchoy> how do I fix broken package of icedtea6-plugin?.... :(
<tefnut> raun,try to use qt-config-qt3
<ruan> franchoy: reinstall it
<bth1202> hi
<franchoy> i cant...the synaptic send an error
<bth1202> I bought a external hard disk this time.
<franchoy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/icedtea6-plugin_6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<franchoy> this is the error message
<bth1202> Then, it support USB3.0
<franchoy> :(
<bth1202> But it works only USB 2.0 on my ubuntu box.
<ruan> bth1202: do you have a usb 3.0 port?
<Abhijit> bth1202,
<bth1202> it would be appreciated if you could let me know how to make it use usb 3.0.
<Abhijit> bth1202, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339855
<Abhijit> bth1202, http://askubuntu.com/questions/12139/does-ubuntu-support-usb-3-0
<rcmaehl> How does ubuntu handle NetBIOS connections, if it does handle them at all?
<ruan> not sure, but i see some entries in ubuntu software center with netbios.
<Pumpkin-> samba obviously implements large chinks of NetBIOS (over IP)
<Pumpkin-> chunks even
<Dr_Willis> chicks. :) hot samba chicks! :P
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: Why you be using windows shares?
<ruan> lol
<Dr_Willis> rcmaehl:  i use windows shares to let the wifes media players find her 'Little House On the Prarrie' videos...
<Dr_Willis> been experimenting with upnp servers like ushare lately.
<rcmaehl> Dr_Willis: wifes?
<rcmaehl> as in more than one?
<franchoy> when I ran icedtea6 plugin in synaptic manager it said that I have broken dependencies... how do I fix it/
<franchoy> ?
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this?
<sion> in what release did ubuntu start using grub-pc?
<jenia> I think that some file is corrupt, but I don't know which.
<Dr_Willis> sion:  9.04 i think had it optional.
<rcmaehl> sion: i think the same release they switched to grub2
<Dr_Willis> grub-pc is the pacakge name for grub2 I thought.
<bth1202> According to your information, I've checked it out then it says that Ubuntu 11.04 support usb3.0 perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> bth1202:  thats good to hear. I got a usb3 HD. and a usb3 pcie card for it the other day. :) not installed it yet.
<bth1202> Then do I have change my box from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> bth1202:  ive heard that 10.4 should support usb3  - but ive not tried it yet.
<bth1202> 10.10 or 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> bth1202:  the 10.X series.
<Dr_Willis> but as i said. it may depend on your chipset for the usb3 stuff.
<sion> Dr_Willis, you're right about the names. does that mean that in 9.10 grub2 was the default?
<Dr_Willis> sion:  I think it was the default on new installs.. but not on upgrades.
<bth1202> Oh! really?
<Alphanaut> quick question.  just installed 10.10, have 2 monitors, one laptop and one external.  i cant seem to get any wallpaper to show when i connect by vnc, even though in the vnc config the "hide wallpaper" checkmark is unticked
<Dr_Willis> bth1202:  i was asking about usb3 in here the other day.. I think that was the answer i got. 'it should work if your chipset is supported'  but Ive not tried it.. yet.
<sion> Dr_Willis, well I'm writing about it, do you think it's OK to say that grub2 has been the default bootloader since 9.10?
<bth1202> Then I have to reboot this box to see if it can be alright.
<Dr_Willis> sion:  i imagine the grub2 wiki page/docs tell you when. worse that can happen is comeone corrects you.
<Dr_Willis> 'grub2 has been the default for the last few ubuntu releases'  :)
<madc|SPYnX> how decode mss2 codec in ubuntu?
<bth1202> Thanks a lot. Then chipset, too. Actually, I'm worried about it because my box is a little older one.
<bth1202> Thanks a lot anyway,
<sion> I wouldn't say 'last few releases' in case it gets read a few years from now, thanks for the help!
<Dr_Willis> ive only recently seen usb3 hard drives or usb3 expansion cards. :)
<madc|SPYnX> HI
<madc|SPYnX> how decode mss2 codec in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> cant get the expansion card in the one pc i want.. because its out of power conectors. need one for the card.
<madc|SPYnX> how decode mss2 codec in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> madc|SPYnX:  try playing it in vlc or mplayer yet?
<Dr_Willis> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can set up an auto-link on an Ubuntu desktop to a Windows file server on the domain? I have Ubuntu on the Windows domain but I'm trying to figure out how domain users can get a link to their server folder when they log in to an Ubuntu system.
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall ever seeing a file using mss2 codec..
<jenia> When I right-click on desktop on mounted CD-Rom and Unmount it or anywhere in Nautilus on some video files and go to Properties, Nautilus crashes. I.e. desktop with icons and the background disappears and all Nautilus windows close. When I open some folder in Nautilus again, desktop with icons and the background reloads back. What can cause this?
<jenia> I think that some file is corrupt, but I don't know which.
<madc|SPYnX> I've already try to run but does not respond
<madc|SPYnX> apt-get install mplayer???
<Dr_Willis> !info gmplayer
<ubottu> Package gmplayer does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-mplayer
<ubottu> gnome-mplayer (source: gnome-mplayer): A GTK+ interface for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9.2-1 (maverick), package size 362 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Dr_Willis> madc|SPYnX:  mplayer can make use of the w32codecs also. i tend to use vlc for my video playing needs.
<sion> madc|SPYnX, install mplayer and the good, bad, ugly & ugly (multiverse)
<madc|SPYnX> ok i'll try it
<madc|SPYnX> how? @sion
<sion> Dr_Willis, madc|SPYnX don't know if it's old but VLC forum says it doesn't support mss2
<sion> madc|SPYnX, open a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+T and type sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Dr_Willis> sion:  proberly some special codec used by ms for copy protection then that they cant support because its undocumented.
<madc|SPYnX> how about the bad ugly and good
<sion> Dr_Willis, seems so, it seems to have a lot to do with DRM
<Dr_Willis> sion:  sounds like a reson to 'just say no' :)
<bc81> how do i find the MAC address of my bluetooth stereo headphones?  running 'hcitool scan' is no help (it scans for a few seconds, then stops.  but the headphones work fine :/
<Guest66271> guys, i am using 10.04 LTS
<Guest66271> i d like to install gnome-shell and I read i should do
<Guest66271> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell     gnome-shell –replace
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.31.5-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 580 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<Guest66271> this is for 10.10; does that work in 10.04 LTS?
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can set up an auto-link on an Ubuntu desktop to a Windows file server on the domain? I have Ubuntu on the Windows domain but I'm trying to figure out how domain users can get a link to their server folder when they log in to an Ubuntu system.
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271:  any gnome shell in the 10.04 repos.. may be Quite old..
<sion> madc|SPYnX, do you mind if i send you the names of the plugins in a private message? there are quite a lot
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271:   gnome-shell --replace should work in any release..
<madc|SPYnX> ok
<Guest66271> Dr_Willis, so how to go from 10.04 LTS to 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271:   You want to upgrade your system? thats doable.
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271:  you may want to just wait for 11.04 to come out.
<bc81> nevermind, i got it.  the command needs to be run when in pairing mode
<Licuadora> Hello. I forgot my BIOS password and now I am trying to recover it by installing the BIOS again following a tutorial on the net, they say I need a usb stick formated in FAT, and put the .fd file in the root of the usb stick ( how do you store something in a root??)  then conect it to the AA1 ( do not know what that is, but since it is a USB stick, I'll stick it to the USB port...) Any way, is this the right way to do a recovery? I do not want to mess
<Licuadora> my netbook
<LjL> Licuadora: isn't it easier to remove the CMOS battery?
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  'root' is the highest level of the drive...  ie: d:  not d:/somedir/
<sion> madc|SPYnX, got it?
<DJones> Licuadora: I would guess that the AA! refers to an "Acer Aspire One"
<Guest66271> Dr_Willis, don t get why i should wait: i want to try gnome 3 not unity. and this computer won t suit the 11.04 anyway...
<madc|SPYnX> tnx sion
<sion> madc|SPYnX, you're welcome
<Guest66271> won t it be easier to go from 10.10 to 11.04 than 10.04 LTS to 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271:  i would suggest some updated live cd that comes with gnome-3, for a good 'test' of gnome3
<Dr_Willis> Just running gnome-shell --replace, will proberly give you a mixed gnome+gnomeshell desktop
<biagio> ciao
<biagio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest66271> Dr_Willis, ok. But this machine, from a liveCD, and my experience on liveCDs is that everything is SO slow...
<Dr_Willis> Is gnome-shell even in a usealbe state right now? ive not heard much about it in some time.
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271:  its a 'test' so what if it s a little slow..
<sion> I thought Gnome 3.0 was only coming out next month?
<Dr_Willis> Guest66271: install it to a flash drive for some speed boots. or set up grub2 to boot the iso file. :)
<sion> I think that's when the release party is anyway
<Dr_Willis> sion:  with all the names/changes/stuff.. i havent been paying attention. :)
<Guest66271> Dr_Willis, ok. sion, it s for April, 11th. Right. But can  t wait. I ll still try to upgrade to 10.10 then teste the repos
<Dr_Willis> I havent seen much in any of the new 'desktops' that will make my work-flow any better.
<lol> siema
<t0bis`> Hi, someone with some knowledge on installing patched .deb ?
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, from what i've been reading about gnome3.0 it aims to improve your workflow a lot
<Dr_Willis> sinisterstuf:  if your work flow is the same as they designed it for I guess. :)
 * Dr_Willis wonders if 'work flow' is a new buzz word..
<sipior> Dr_Willis: an old one :-)
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, well they tested it on different people. some big differences are that there are no more minimise and maximise buttons, only close
<sinisterstuf> and no more gnome panels either
<Dr_Willis> sinisterstuf:  that change totally breaks my work flow.
<sinisterstuf> uses workspaces instead
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, do you ever minimise things?
<Dr_Willis> i fullscreen  everything normally.. so  the panels/workspaces dont really matter.
<Dr_Willis> my pannel works same as a workspace.
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, anyway, they removed the buttons, not the functionality, you'll still be able to fullscreen things
<Licuadora> Dr_Willis, So, should I create a new directory (folder) in the USB stick so the Bios thinks is a root?
<sinisterstuf> just you won't press maximise, you'll drag the windows to the top of the screen
<Dr_Willis> Im reminded of the still nice featureset of good ole 'windowmaker'
<Dr_Willis> sinisterstuf:  i hate the drag to side maxamizes/whatever stuff.. always doing it by accident
<karlo94> I was the windows user and on windows it is not normal if I have such many processes like on ubuntu, is it normal for linux?
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, i think i'm to new to know windowmaker
<Dr_Willis> Many of these old window maangers still ahve some VERY nice features I miss.
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, i have 169 processes, 1 of which is running (according to conky) what about you?
<Dr_Willis> Vertical 'dock/launcher' = the windowmaker warf. Now redone in unity. :)
<Guest66271> another one: any kernel > 2.6.31 is not able to boot: screen gets black and nothing happens...
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, I achieved a 'similar' effect with docky in panel-mode aligned to the left
<t0bis`> Someone with some knowledge on installing patched .deb ? ( make && makefile )
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, how I can view it without conky?
<Guest66271> so in my updates, it s a bit hard cause i can t use newer kernels and i stick to my old kernel boot
<Guest66271> Dr_Willis, i m upgrading :)   had to do it. wifi doesn t work anyway in any kernel now...
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, how about the command: pstree
<sinisterstuf> t0bis`, what are you trying to do?
<Guest66271> Dr_Willis, it s all about old inprocomm chipset from windows drivers (ndiswrapper)
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, I think I have used window maker, except it didn't look nearly as fancy as it does in the gallery on their website
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, it doesn't print out how many processes are there :/
<Submarine> hi there
<Submarine> Does Ubuntu 10.10 use /dev/udev rules for USB devices?
<Submarine> Or some other scheme?
<Dr_Willis> sinisterstuf:  its not fancy at all. its clean and tidy.  it can even run on  low # of color screens nicely heh.
<Dr_Willis> !udev
<bc81> phoenixsampras: just a heads up...found a nice workaround for my bluetooth headset issue from an hour ago (in case you're interested) http://askubuntu.com/questions/8409/autoconnecting-bluetooth-devices
<Dr_Willis> I get confuse is hal now replaced by udev.. or was it the other way around?
<Dr_Willis> or is there a new name to rember?
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, it might not be accurate but you can count the numbe of lines output by pstree by typing: pstree | wc -l
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, i think hal was probably replaced by something else (probably udev) not the other way around
<phoenixsampras> bc81: thank you
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, 88 processes
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, that's not so much is it? how many do you estimate you had running in windows?
<bc81> phoenixsampras: sure thing.  i think it's quite a clever script.  too bad this behavior isn't already built in to ubuntu
<natrixnatrix89> hi guys. I'm trying to copy 170 gb data to an external usb hdd. Now that i've reached 45 gb the copy speed has decreased by two thirds. so it's now three times slower. Why is that so?
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, btw I can really recommend you install conky, it's very cool
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, something like 35
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, I know but my computer is to slow, I tryed it, but it doesn't work :/
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, I suppose linux just splits things into smaller tasks
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, do you have enough swap space?
<t0bis`> sinisterstuf I want to install a patched wine
<d_e_r_p> wine sucks.
<dejan_> I just installed ubuntu do I have build in ansi c compiler?
<sinisterstuf> t0bis`, and you have the deb? can you not just: gdebi packagename.deb
<t0bis`> it's not a deb
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, how do I can look swap space? xD
<d_e_r_p> dejan_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dejan_> gcc is build in?
<t0bis`> i have followed this tutorial : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4438288&postcount=3
<sinisterstuf> dejan_, the GNU C Compiler comes bundled with Ubuntu
<d_e_r_p> dejan_: do the command o
<dejan_> gcc is included in ubuntu?
<d_e_r_p> yes
<dejan_> thanks
<natrixnatrix89> So no one can tell me why copy speed decreases while copying large files?
<d_e_r_p> add sudo apt-get install build-essential too
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, there should be a partition on your harddrive used for swap space, the size of the partition is how much swap space you have
<sinisterstuf> t0bis`, in that tutorial the first block of code is to create a deb file and the second part is to uninstall wine, after that you just double-click the deb file you made in step 1
<Dr_Willis> gcc is not installed by default. but its in the repos..
<karlo94> sinisterstuf, hmm, I do not know :/ ..I have just one partition
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  try the 'free' command.
<Alphanaut> anyone know where vino saves config info?
<sinisterstuf> Dr_Willis, thanks, didn't know that command
<t0bis`> sinisterstuf the point is i don't find a .deb in the new folder, only the usual files with wine make and makefile
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, total swap:1690620
<[segfault]> Alphanaut: .vino if I remember correctly
<Alphanaut> haha
<Alphanaut> great
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  there ya go..
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  free -m = shows it in mb.
<jenia> what log do I need to look into to see errors if some program crashed, so I can see why it crashed?
<sinisterstuf> t0bis`, you should have received some kind of error during the 'make' or at some other point, but most likely there
<karla> t0bis`, from what I understand you've built a custom/patched wine and you want to install it via the .deb mechanism??
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, 1650 mb ..thats good? :D and tnx
<t0bis`> yes karla
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  thats what you got.. what you need.. depends on what you are doing
<karlo94> hahah karla from where are you? xD
<karla> karlo94, US, lol
<karlo94> karla, croatia (in europe)
<karla> karlo94, i know :)) (the europe part)
<asdofindia> there're several bots in IRC with features (like lookin up dictionary, wikipedia, etc)... is there a similar bot (not related to IRC) running in terminal or so (which i can use alone) ??
<d_e_r_p> Hmm
<jenia> what log do I need to look into to see errors if some program crashed, so I can see why it crashed?
<karlo94> karla, many people do not know that croatia exists.. xD
<d_e_r_p> asdofindia: eggdrop lol
<LjL> asdofindia: i don't know, but you could always run a local irc server i guess
<sinisterstuf> asdofindia, you could probably install things to emacs or vim to make them do that for you, but I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to achieve
<asdofindia> i just don't want to run firefox for every dictionary query
<sinisterstuf> karlo94, weird, but I would have guessed you're Croatian
<karla> karlo94, what you want to do is install wine using DESTDIR= and then create a control file and build a .deb using dpkg-deb
<ledbettj> asdofindia: you can use the 'dict' command from the console to look up definitions
<sinisterstuf> asdofindia, then why not use the Dictionary program?
<Jeruvy> jenia: you can check in /var/log/messages or see if your program logs to any of them.  YOu can also access the logs via System Admin Log Viewer
<asdofindia> sinisterstuf, but wikipedia too
<asdofindia> ya, dict command's nice
<asdofindia> i ws just askin if there was a bot
<asdofindia> (whom i could call a slave)
<asdofindia> (it'd be a fantastic starting point for AI softwares)
<sinisterstuf> asdofindia, you could read the source code for dict, see how it works, and write something similar for wikipedia
<asdofindia> ya i cud
<asdofindia> but if someone has already done it
<asdofindia> it'd be a waste
<asdofindia> nobody has, i guess
<ledbettj> if you install libwww-wikipedia-perl you get a 'wikipedia' script that can do what you want
<LjL> asdofindia: i'd look at wolfram alpha as well, since it integrates a dictionary as well as several other "AI" things. haven't found a client so far though.
<sinisterstuf> asdofindia, at the terminal type: dig +short txt <keyword>.wp.dg.cx
<shcherbak> asdofindia: there is envbot and supybot
<sinisterstuf> asdofindia, replace <keyword> with what you want to search wikipedia for
<Timr> Hiya. I'm having trouble with a radeon HD 4670 graphics
<Morten_> Is there anything to do about the poor rendering of .png pictures in a .pdf file using Evince?
<sinisterstuf> asdofindia, that's what you were trying to do, right?
<Somelauw> Hi, can I combine awesome with some graphical effects like compiz?
<sinisterstuf> whoever mentioned wolfram, google pwns it
<coz_> Morten_,  not sure ... but it doesnt seem to be poor rendering on this end
<LjL> sinisterstuf: obviously no it doesn't, as they're totally different things
<t0bis`> I need some glasses... I've just found the .deb right upstair, sorry for disturbing and thx sinisterstuf and karla ;)
<Timr> With the radeon driver the screen gets garbled after the login. I installed the fglrx from ubuntu package manager and with the fglrx I get a picture. But the 3d acceleration and open gl apps don't work
<Morten_> coz_, which version do you have?
<coz_> Morten_,  are they your images or ones that cam with the pdf
<Jeruvy> Morten_: have you looked to see if its a bug?
<asdofindia> sinisterstuff, yeah, sth laddat... i'll alias it
<coz_> Morten_,   2.3.0.3
<coz_> Morten_, 2.30.3
<Morten_> coz_, they are my images, and they look fine in okular.
<juxta> what advantages does amavisd offer over running spamassassin by itself?
<karla> t0bis`, it's
<Morten_> Jeruvy, a bug? - its like that for all my .png's
<Timr> Ati download link for the latest Linux driver doesn't work..any ideas on what I could try to do to get this to work
<karla> t0bis`, ok
<sinisterstuf> t0bis`, you're welcome
<coz_> Morten_,  ah  mm  what resolution did you save them as  and how did you create the pdf?
<Jeruvy> Morten_: I asked, if you checked...
<Morten_> coz_, ah ok, perhaps I should update.
<Morten_> Jeruvy, how do I check for that?
<Alphanaut> how do i get wallpaper to show on my external monitor instead of the laptop monitor which i have disabled?  even though i've selected a wallpaper the external monitor just shows a black background
<Jeruvy> launchpad.net, and search there.  That is the official bug tracker.
<Somelauw> AlsoAlso, when I enable to much visual effects, my graphical card crashes completely.
<Somelauw> Is there any computer that is known to deal very well with graphical stuff like compiz.
<trick> hey guys i just installed windowsxp on virtualbox VM, how do i get the internet working in the vm?
<trick> so i can surf the net from windows
<coz_> Somelauw,  compiz is most reliant on the video card
<coz_> Somelauw, of course a higher en CPU and memory cant hurt
<sinisterstuf> trick, I think you can connect it to your ubuntu computer, and get internet from tehre
<Somelauw> trick, you should probably install some drivers from your manufacturer.
<Morten_> coz_, hmm, they are 796*572
<Somelauw> I have an Nvidia graphics card.
<t0bis`> trick, verify your type of the connection between your virtual network card and the physical one
<Alphanaut> i wonder if my question is too pedestrian for you guys
<Morten_> Jeruvy, ok, thanks, I will look.
<coz_> Morten_,  what about DPI
<haythem> hello
<jenia> Jeruvy: ok, thanx, I will check it now, I have Nautilus crashing when I rightclick on some video files and go to properties or CD-Rom and try to unmount it, but not every time.
<coz_> Morten_,  generall I use inkscape to create pdf files and set DPI either at 300 dpi  or 600dpi
<Gyndawyr> hi
<coz_> Morten_,  this way regardless of printed size both images and text should be near flawless
<Morten_> coz_, I don't know the DPI, I get the images from the program, root.. Is there a way to check it?
<Morten_> coz_, well, it looks fine when I print it.
<coz_> Morten_,  oh ok  let me check on testing dpi hold on
<Morten_> coz_, and in other pdf-viewers
<bob__> Somelauw: have you searched for drivers?
<haythem> how to configure polipo to go through an auto-config proxy (proxy.pac) ?
<Gyndawyr> I tried to install ubuntu on a K9MM-V motherboard, installed alongside windows, when it finished and needed to restart... clicked restart and it hung on this big purple screen
<Gyndawyr> when I restarted it with the power button, it just booted to windows and I'm trying the install again
<Gyndawyr> what's up with it? :P
<coz_> Morten_,  interesting that evince is doing this... although I find okluar nice but a bit much for my needs
<coz_> Gyndawyr,  are you sure your cdrom is set in bios to boot first?
<coz_> be right back...nature call
<Morten_> coz_, yeah, it very strange and kinda irritating. Okular is too bloated somehow, and I like evince.
<Gyndawyr> does it have to boot from CD after the restart?
<Somelauw> Sorry, for some reason my computer crashed (probably some graphical effects)
<Gyndawyr> that might have been the problem. Though, it's hung before when I tried the "live CD" option in exactly the same way
<Jeruvy> Gyndawyr: what was the exact same way?
<Gyndawyr> it had the same problem but on the live CD
<Gyndawyr> froze up on a big purple screen
<IdleOne> Gyndawyr: When installation is complete it asks you to reboot the machine, it also tells you to remove the CD and hit enter. So, no it does not need the CD to reboot.
<Somelauw> I believe coz_ was saying that I need more cpu and memory.
<Somelauw> I really like graphical effects, but my ubuntu hangs a lot when enabling them.
<Somelauw> Maybe I can enable graphical effects if I disable my de or something?
<edbian> Somelauw, What are the specs of your system?
<Somelauw> What is the command to see specs?
<karla> Somelauw, not all hardware is made equal, select the effects which don't have a severe penalty on you particular system's performance
<IdleOne> Somelauw: without a DE you have no use for desktop effects
<karla> !lshw | Somelauw
<Timr> Anybody have a link to the 11.2 catalyst driver for ati cards.. Because the official link on atis website doesn't work
<Gyndawyr> it just worked off the live cd somehow
<fckingwicked> is there a command to hide all panels
<karla> Somelauw, ugh, just lshw
<coz_> Somelauw,  well  which card is in the system now,,, in terminal       lspci | grep -i vga
<vingtras> hi. is there any way to install ubuntu using the alternate cd without internet connection?
<llutz_> vingtras: alternate install won't need inet-connection
<NotTooDumb3> hi all does ubuntu has omapfb for beagle board?
<DJones> vingtras: Yes, the alternate cd will install a full version of ubuntu, it just uses a text based installer instead of the graphical one of the livecd
<Guest48340> why
<Guest48340> why guest
<Guest48340> why why
<alabd> Good day all , i-humble have done this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10100007&postcount=6 ...but result is > http://pastebin.com/S4zXJYrx , how to solve it ?
<stanman246> hi i'm trying to install 10.10 64b desktop on my 8100, but after the boot from the cd the system freezes. md5sum is correct, could anyone help me?
<Somelauw> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96M [Quadro FX 770M] (rev a1)
<vingtras> llutz_: when running the install it asks me for my internet connection
<Abhijit> stanman246, can you boot into live cd?
<Somelauw> Or do you really want to see all the specs?
<llutz_> vingtras: just say no
<Somelauw> http://pastebin.com/zrhBkUXZ
<stanman246> nope
<vingtras> but then i cant finish the install
<llutz_> vingtras: we're talking about alternate not the minimal-cd?
<NotTooDumb3> hi all does ubuntu has omapfb for beagle board?
<Somelauw> Windows works most of the time, but ubuntu feels a little crashy on this computer.
<Abhijit> stanman246, ohh ok no idea then
<coz_> Somelauw,  that video card should be more than adequate to run compiz
<coz_> Somelauw,  oh mm hold on let me check something
<Somelauw> okay
<stanman246> Abhijit, should i try the alternate cd? I can move my mouse around and the panels load after that the system freezes
<Somelauw> Since my computer already crashed 2 times in 15 minutes when enabling visual effects.
<stanman246> it's an i-5 660 machine
<coz_> Somelauw,  did you install t he nvidia driver for that?
<Somelauw> Yes
<Abhijit> stanman246, i reallyu dont have any idea what to do if cd doont boot. i was actually thinking to confirm that you have 64 bit cpu and to do that we need to boot into live cd . thats why i aksed yo what question
<AkumaStreak> Anyone who thinks they might have a job lead for a remote C/C++/Objective-C developer, please message me for resume/portfolio... thanks :-]
<ikonia> AkumaStreak: please don't advertise in here
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok open a terminal   type    compiz --replace ccp &  and if any errors paste the entire readout on   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Somelauw> version 173
<stanman246> Abhijit, i see... it's a 64bits cpu allright
<Abhijit> coz_, my that day problem of flash player solved. we find the packecd installed by doing some dpkg -l | grep flash then then we removed it. and problem solved. one guy from another channel. help me. thanks to  your time too!!! :-)
<Somelauw> i will try
<Abhijit> stanman246, hmm
<Somelauw> what is that line of code supposed to do?
<coz_> Abhijit,  ah I thought t here were leftovers :)   very cool
<Abhijit> coz_, :-)
<coz_> Somelauw,  that should start compiz
<Gyndawyr> ubuntu has taken half of the space from the windows partition for no reason
<Gyndawyr> is this what it's supposed to do?
<coz_> Somelauw,  just dont close the terminal
<Somelauw> I did
<Gyndawyr> I thought "install alongside" would use the free remaining space on the drive
<coz_> Somelauw,  oh then compiz will close
<Somelauw> Oh, okay console it still open
<coz_> Somelauw,   ok and are there errors
<Somelauw> And all minimized windows suddenly got actived
<LjL> Gyndawyr: i think there is a separate "use free space" option
<alabd> any opinion ?
<Somelauw> No errors so far
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok now move a window
<Gyndawyr> LjL: is there any way of getting my NTFS space back>
<LjL> Gyndawyr: i think GParted should be able to resize NTFS
<fckingwicked> Gyndawyr, gparted
<Gyndawyr> does that come with ubuntu?
<Somelauw> But since all my gnome-terminals are transparant, my screen is noisy (but in a beautifyl way)
<LjL> !info gparted | Gyndawyr, it's in the repositories
<ubottu> Gyndawyr,: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<fckingwicked> you should probably do it from a live cd
<Gyndawyr> and can it convert the ext4 space into NTFS, assuming ubuntu decided it wants it? :)
<Somelauw> I just moved a window
<coz_> Somelauw, ok  type     exit in that terminal
<Somelauw> I typed exit
<LjL> Gyndawyr: don't know if it can resize ext4 yet. worst case, you reinstall ubuntu :P
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can set up an auto-link on an Ubuntu desktop to a Windows file server on the domain? I have Ubuntu on the Windows domain but I'm trying to figure out how domain users can get a link to their server folder when they log in to an Ubuntu system.
<Somelauw> Still no errors :P
<coz_> Somelauw,  now go to system/preferences/compizconfig settings manager
<coz_> Somelauw,  when you tyhpe exit  hit enter also
<Somelauw> I did
<Somelauw> I did type enter off course :P
<ehidle> Quick question about grub config on 10.04 server... I'd like a VGA console, but the top of grub.cfg has in big letters "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE,"  so I imagine that if I add the necessary parameters, it might break some other automated process that manipulates that file... so, how does one _properly_ switch 10.04 server to a vga console?
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok :)  just wanted to be sure
<Somelauw> But nothing really changed when I exited that terminal.
<coz_> Somelauw,  right ,, did you open compizconfig-settings manager
<Somelauw> I did
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok on the left if the list of categories... click on the   Effects category
<Somelauw> yes
<coz_> Somelauw,  make sure  window decoration  wobbly windows and Animations plugins are ticked
<Somelauw> Fading windows is ticked to.
<coz_> Somelauw,  click on the Window management category now... tick...move window...place windows...Put..resize winodw
<Somelauw> When clicking wobbly windows: Plugin Snapping Windows provides feature edgeresistance which is also provided by Wobbly Windows
<coz_> Somelauw,  now grab a window on its title bar and move it around...does it wobble?
<dejan_> how can I see the ip which wireless router dhcp assigned me?
<TingTongTux> hello ubuntu
<Somelauw> It wants me to disable snapping windows when I want to enable wobbly windows
<coz_> Somelauw,  disable it
<stanman246> i'm grabbing 10.04.2 lts 64b now to see if that would work. I really like to have 10.10 64b on the machine though :)
<Somelauw> Yes windows do wobble.
<coz_> Somelauw,  ok then compiz is running
<yongleflibbit> guys what would cause a 'Bad file number' error in ssh?
<TingTongTux> problem:wvdial gives error code 16 & 17 at odd times :  why and how to avoid it??
<Pumpkin-> dejan_: I'd guess ifconfig will have it
<Guest73077> 怎么是英文的
<coz_> if some questions are not being answered here at this particular time..espeically networking... etc   you can try ##Linux channel
<Somelauw> I am just seeking a way to make it crash less often.
<dejan_> Pumpkin-: ok thanks i will search a while
<coz_> Somelauw,  not sure what the crashing is about
<TingTongTux> coz_, was that for me?/
<coz_> Somelauw,  this is ubuntu 10.10   ... yes?
<Somelauw> Yes, 10.10
<coz_> TingTongTux,  sure if it applies :)
<Somelauw> But it crashes a lot when working.
<ryuguns> Hi guys!!!
<coz_> Somelauw,  not sure what that is about... but in  compizconfig settings manager also known as    ccsm  there is a  carsh report plugin
<ryuguns> Question...
<ryuguns> Why are you not using the server at irc.ubuntu.com ?
<Guest73077> 有打中文字的不？
<Who828> guys i got this gnome failed load panel error, now my sound & empathy panel is not being loaded on start up
<Who828> yes i foolishy deleted the panel
<Who828> anyway to restore it ?
<Somelauw> Nah, what happens is that it often just freezes, so I can see my screen, but not do anything.
<sipior> ryuguns: what difference does it make?
<codemagician> can anyone help with Xorg eating up 100% and hanging my 10.10 desktop machine constantly?
<IdleOne> !resetpanels | Who828
<ubottu> Who828: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ryuguns> meh...
<codemagician> logging in remotely and running top shows 100% Xorg process
<coz_> codemagician,  nvidia graphics?
<Somelauw> And sometimes, my screen turn to some color before it completetely freezes
<ryuguns> I thought it would make more sense
<ryuguns> lol
<Somelauw> It is very annoying
<codemagician> coz_,  yes its an ASUS EN210 with GeForce 210 chipset
<Somelauw> And when you restart and check the logs, they are all empty.
<coz_> codemagician,   could be the nvidia driver causing this... you may want to try a different driver in the additional hardware  dialog
<codemagician> coz_, I have already updated to latest drivers
<Somelauw> Only google chrome seems to understand that something crashes since it offers to restore the websites you visited last time.
<coz_> codemagician,  oooo ok
<codemagician> coz_,  i used the PPA repo
<codemagician> coz_, took it from 260.19.06 to 270.29
<Somelauw> Also for some reason when I rebooted ubuntu, it switched its theme to clearlooks for some reason.
<coz_> codemagician,  ok ...often ,,,in the past  nvidia was the cuprit with this...  you might want to install  htop  and see exactly what is eating things up
<codemagician> coz_, shall I leave it running on my remote machine
<coz_> codemagician,  I suppose so  ,,, you mean while running htop?
<Somelauw> Maybe it is because I visited google images.
<Somelauw> I will visit google images right now and see if it will crash.
<codemagician> coz_, i just installed it and I'm logged in from a laptop using SSH.  I will leave htop running and next time it goes screwy, what shall I look for?
<coz_> Somelauw,   google images is also extremely poor  and a resource hog
<coz_> codemagician,   cool  at least you should get an idea of what is hogging things up
<codemagician> coz_, last time I used top and xorg was 100%
<codemagician> coz_, it goes to 100% and even the  mouse pointer freezes
<coz_> codemagician,   ooo   the first entry is  the one to look at ...the move down the list according the the least amount used
<codemagician> coz_, im not even sure how to send xorg a signal to restart
<coz_> codemagician, log off an don
<coz_> and on
<coz_> maybe?
<codemagician> coz_, but how to I logoff if my desktop is frozen. is there a command line method?
<Somelauw> Is google images really able to make pc's crash?
<coz_> codemagician,   ctrl+alt+F1   log in     sudo  restart gdm or   sudo restart kdm depending what you use
<Somelauw> When my computer freezes, I can't even switch to a tty.
<Somelauw> Then it is really frozen
<coz_> Somelauw,  and ctrl+alt+F1  doesnt work?
<codemagician> coz_, using gnome but even ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't work when this occurs
<juk> Somelauw: that's why God created reset button
<coz_> codemagician,  mmm
<codemagician> coz_, thats why I have to stay logged in remotely
<coz_> codemagician,  ah mm  ok I am puzzled at this point
<NotTooDumb3> what are .sys and .cmd files?
<Somelauw> Yes, but I would rather fix the cause of my crash instead of pressing the restart button about 5 times an hour
<codemagician> coz_, should i change the appearence settings
<codemagician> coz_, Visual effects, none, standard or enhanced
<Alphanaut> so anyone want to take a stab at this one.  on bootup the screen shows the background i selected, then a few seconds later the background goes black and i cant get it to show again.
<coz_> codemagician,   well if testing for other things  yes  disable compiz  and choose  "None"  or  alt+F2   metacity --replace or in terminal   metacity --replace & disown
<ryuguns>  well bye
<codemagician> coz_, xorg is at 90% now
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can set up an auto-link on an Ubuntu desktop to a Windows file server on the domain? I have Ubuntu on the Windows domain but I'm trying to figure out how domain users can get a link to their server folder when they log in to an Ubuntu system.
<TingTongTux> problem:wvdial gives error code 16 & 17 at odd times :  why and how to avoid it??
<codemagician> coz_, 95% and rising
<coz_> codemagician,  my guess is that it is the nvidia driver
<codemagician> coz_, is there anything I can do now before it blows up
<coz_> codemagician,  I doubt it blow up but you should ceratinly report a bug with the ppa maintainers for this
<Somelauw> Really, I hate it when stuff crashes.
<coz_> codemagician,  is this xorgedgers stuff?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy
<codemagician> coz_, had to hard reset.
<coz_> codemagician,  oh  yeah thats the other alteranative :)
<codemagician> coz_, last message I got was about submitting bug report
<coz_> codemagician,  is this xorgedgers PPA?
<blackshirt> hey
<codemagician> coz_, but im not sure if its Xorg or nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> coz_, what if I wasn't a guy :)?
<coz_> codemagician,  it would be a bug for the ppa  that you used for this
<codemagician> coz_, im beginning to regret going for ubuntu
<MagicJ> ssomehow I have broken the connection between mp3 and the decoder.  Now when I select an mp3 file movie player opens and says it needs the codec for text/html - how do I clear/fix this.  If I open the MP3 in rhythmbox all is ok
<coz_> BluesKaj,   ah :)  dudette ?
<coz_> codemagician,  no once you begin to deal with ppa's  and the like  it is no longer a default supported system ..so finding solutions is going to be much harder espeically in this channel
<codemagician> coz_, my machine wont stay up for more than 20mins. i can't get any development done :-(
<scampbell> have we heard anything about the last set of updates causing a red screen to appear over some flash video's probably on 32 bit machines only?
<BluesKaj> my nick works for me , coz_ :)
<codemagician> coz_, is there a channel for ppas?
<coz_> codemagician,   mm  what were you using prior ?
<codemagician> coz_, imac
<coz_> BluesKaj,  :)
<coz_> codemagician,   not that I am aware of... no but there should be on laucnpad  a place to report bugs for that ppa
<Alphanaut> hmm any reason i cant seem to move the network manager applet on the top of screen status bar?
<Alphanaut> it's locked in the far right corner and there's no unlock or move options
<coz_> Alphanaut,  right click  untick Lock to panel middle click move >?
<Alphanaut> they dont exist on this applet
<coz_> Alphanaut,  I bet there is a nearly imperceptive line just before that ,,
<Alphanaut> oh wait i had to click about 1/2 inch to the left where there's no icon
<coz_> Alphanaut,  that is what you should right click
<Alphanaut> yep
<Alphanaut> :)
<Alphanaut> yah i cant even see the line in this theme
<motaka2> how can I install a tar package on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<oliver_> codemagician, bug tracking for ppa's
<Alphanaut> also stil no background image, cant get that to show no matter what i do
<oliver_> codemagician, tu
<oliver_> <coz_> codemagician,   not that I am aware of... no but there should be on l
<coz_> Alphanaut,  yeah I know ,, dome theme creators dont take everything they need into account
<oliver_> codemagician , sorry wrong post     https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: "tar" isn't a "package"
<dejan_> I have one advanced question
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: its is jsut a compressed archive.  You'll ahve to loko at what it contains to see what you're supopsed to do with it
<Alphanaut> what config file defines what desktop background i have selected?  perhaps i'll look in there
<Alphanaut> X11.conf?
<peep`> actually tar does not have compression
<motaka2> [TK]D-Fender: I am new, I want to install mysqlworkbench , I have downloaded the source code , but I dont know what to do with the source code
<Alphanaut> i dont see it in there tho
<[TK]D-Fender> peep`: Sorry, yes.. I reflexively assumed the common g-zipped
<peep`> i see :)
<codemagician> oliver_, just registered. so I'll take a look to see if there is a bug
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: You should be able to get that right from the Software Center
<dejan_> my laptop is conected to 2 separate connections from different Internet service provider, so my lan is connected to conection 1 and myw an is conected to conection 2, so the connections are from separate isp and have nothing in common, so my question is: if 2 visitors come to my wwebsite, can I use 2 connections at the same time to upload pages to the visitors? with connection 1  i will handle first visitor and with conection 2 other visitor?
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: Did you look?
<motaka2> [TK]D-Fender: mysql workbench is not there
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: http://www.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: they list Ubuntu specifically.  They should probably be giving yuo a .deb instead with that
<dajhorn> Alphanaut: The desktop background image is part of your personal gnome configuration, not the system X11 configuration.
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: indeed they do.  THIS is what you should be using
<mah454> hellooooooooooooo !
<Alphanaut> hmm well it refuses to show the background.  it shows the image for about 3 seconds after bootup but then disappears and the background is black
<dajhorn> Alphanaut: Run gconf-editor and click /desktop/gnome/background for the settings.
<motaka2> [TK]D-Fender:  I have tried this too. but since mine zis 8.04 none is working for me , they break in th emiddl of installation
<bulfius> hi
<Alphanaut> hahah that was it
<dajhorn> Alphanaut: The background can be overridden by a theme.  Did you try customizing your theme?
<Alphanaut> background was unticked for some reason
<MajorAstro> what
<Alphanaut> yes i did
<Alphanaut> it wouldnt show
<Alphanaut> but in gconf-editor i ticked image and it shows now
<Alphanaut> thanks man
<dajhorn> Alphanaut: Welcome.
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: Very outdated at this point and no longer supported.  We really do recommend you upgrade..
<motaka2> [TK]D-Fender: It is not my computer , I dont have the right to change the OS
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: If you want to try that TYAR, extract it into a folder and go read the installation instructions
<mah454> what is shutdown process number ?
<fruitwerks> can someone help me with this fail2ban error? http://pastebin.com/25nhiNNZ
<fruitwerks> mah454 - 6 I think
<mah454> why 6 ?
<rethus> back with my usb-problem... if i insert now usbstick, it will be mounted on /media as D612-6350 instead of /media/usb0
<fruitwerks> maybe I don't know what you are asking :)
<rethus> where can i change this
<Roasted_> Hey guys - I'm trying to think of a way to auto-map any user that logs into our Ubuntu systems (on Windows domain) to their share on our Windows file server. Any ideas on how to do it? I don't care if it remaps to home directory, remaps to documents, or just creates a link on the desktop. I'm just trying to figure out how I can make it happen.
<alex88> Roasted_: adding some scripts to .bashrc ?
<codemagician> oliver_, seems there are articles about this problem dating back to 2005 on the web
<Roasted_> alex88, hey, I'll do anything. I just have no idea *how* I can go about it. Do you have any ideas?
<ahaziah77> k, can someone take a look at this for me, have had a little trouble since booting bt4 last night, ubuntu has disk error now
<ahaziah77> http://imagebin.org/141650
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  Use the 'login script=' option in the smb.conf file.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, where's that at? I did a search for "login" in smb.conf and it said not found.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, wait, LOGON script?
<codemagician> anyone else seem 100% CPU on Xorg process before with Nvidia card?
<codemagician> this bug has made my machine useless to use
<ganjakat> hi, can someone help me? i'm looking for broadcom (wifi) 4313 bt4 driver, can't understand how to make it
<ahaziah77> http://imagebin.org/141650
<zacktu> if i have an nvidia graphics processor with Optimus and then select integrated in the bios does the nvidia graphics processor still draw from the battery?
<mah454> what is shutdown process number ?
<fruitwerks> mah454 - what are you trying to do?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Yes, that was a typo.  If your users will spend most of their time in the gnome desktop, then an alternative is to do it with gvfs.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, we will only be using the gnome desktop. KDE has proven to still be far from sustainable in a business environment.
<codemagician> crashed again
<Roasted_> dajhorn, but I am not sure how I would utilize gvfs either.
<lahwran> how would I use ulimit to set a hard 1gb ram limit? bash's man page isn't super clear on what will limit the memory
<Roasted_> dajhorn, how would gvfs help me?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: The domain share would appear with a nice icon in the left-pane of most file dialogs.  Look at the gvfs-mount command.
<ahaziah77> http://imagebin.org/141650
<oliver_> codemagician,  try changing  /etc/X11/xorg.conf         UseEvents True
<dajhorn> Roasted_: In my experience, people understand "always put your files in that icon", but will forgot to use a regular mount point in their home directory.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, well the other curve ball is I want it to auto mount for any user that logs in. If Bob logs in, I want a link to his share. If Fred logs in, I want him to have a link ot his share, etc.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, so I guess I need this to work based on wildcards, almost, to probe whos logged in and seek that user share on our windwos file server and link up accordingly.
<oliver_> codemagician , just add it under   "screen" section
<asif> what is the best download manager?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: That is why you use the %u substitution.  Details are in the smb.conf man page.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, sounds good. Just wanted to make sure your suggestion was on page with what I was looking for. :)
<codemagician> oliver_, what will it do?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: np.
<asif> hi
<Roasted_> dajhorn, my only concern is some reading has suggested I need samba to act as a DC to make this work. I'm not sure how I feel about adding samba DC's to the mix of things.
<ahaziah77> can no one help?
<jenia> what file do I need to edit so that history doesn't remember duplicates?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: You can do share mapping on the AD side too.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, still through gvfs?
<jenia> what config file do I need to edit so that console history doesn't remember duplicates?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Your choice as the administrator.  This is a common problem, so there is more than one solution.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I want simplicity, yet reliability. Do you have an opinion as to which the beast route is?
<TingTongTux> //\\\--------wvdial help----error---16--and--17----------how----do------I-----ditch------it------/////\\\\\\
<jenia> what config file do I need to edit so that console history remembers only unique consecutive commands?
<oliver_> codemagician, nop its "device" section sorry check out this link http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=39612
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Don't mixmatch domain controllers.  Stay 100% Samba, or 100% Windows.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, that's my fear. I'd rather stay 100% windows for now.
<elFidel> jenia: .bashrc
<ikonia> TingTongTux: it would be great if you could not do that again please
<elFidel> it should contain some history-specific entries already
<dajhorn> Roasted_: You got a suggestion earlier that will work.  Add something like `mount -t cifs //myserver/$(whoami) ${HOME}/mystuff` to the local login skel.
<jenia> elFidel: thanx
<Roasted_> dajhorn, what, add that to fstab or create a script?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Don't change the fstab for this job.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, all right. fstab came up in some google searches so I wasn't sure if that's what you were referring to or not.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, would I just add that command to a bin/bash script?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Do you know about the bashrc and other login scripts?   Do you know about gnome session scripts?
<Roasted_> dajhorn, do I know about their existence? yes. Have I ever written any? no.
<TingTongTux> ikonia, i after 3 hours or so i ll be getting problem and wont be getting online or disconnecting.......Anyways, I Won't Do It
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Try this:  Create a script that can be run by any user that looks like this:  gvfs-mount smb://MyServer/$(whoami)
<dajhorn> Roasted_:   Add this script to the gnome session such that every Ubuntu user runs it when they login.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, by any user you're talkin 755 +x perms right?
<goltoof> hai room
<ikonia> does ubuntu 10.04/10.10 still ship with a failsafe xorg.conf file for fall back ( I don't have a 10.04 or 10.10 box to test on )
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Yes.  You can put it somewhere like /usr/local/bin or include it in the global /etc/profile.  Depends on your system.
<dejan_> why i cant copy files to www root?
<mah454> what is PID of shutdown process ?
<ikonia> dejan_: you need to use sudo to copy them
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I'm doing bin bash right?
<ikonia> mah454: process ID of the shutdown process
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Yes, you need the whack-bang.
<dejan_> ikonia:  only way?
<mah454> yes ...
<ikonia> dejan_: change the permissions so the directory is not owned by root
<dejan_> ikonia: i cant with file manager?
<dajhorn> Roasted_:   #!/bin/bash as the first line in the script.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, and just $ or is the (whoamI) relevant?
<mrzlo> русские есть?
<ikonia> dejan_: if you launch the file manager with gksudo you can
<dejan_> can you help
<dajhorn> Roasted_:   $() is relavant.  It means "substitute the value of this command".
<dejan_> how to launch fm with gksudo
<Roasted_> dajhorn, parathesis included?
<goltoof> so, what happened over the weekend with 10.04?  I let it update and reboot friday.  Today I'm getting all kinds of permission errors. Nvidia drivers shot, vbox not starting, etc. Anyone else affected by latest updates?
<ikonia> dejan_: type "gksudo nautlius"
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  Yes.  Try it at the command prompt.
<dejan_> ikonia: thanks
<dejan_> nautilus?
<Roasted_> dajhorn, firing up my ubuntu test box on the domain now
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  Remember that your Ubuntu usernames need to match your Windows user names.  If not, then you have a bunch more work.
<dejan_> ikonia:  nautilus or nautlius?
<Abhijit> hi guys
<Roasted_> dajhorn, and its failing to authenticate. oh boy... what did I do on friday....
<ikonia> dejan_: nautilus
<Roasted_> dajhorn, this box is on the domain.
<peep`> "nautilus"
<Roasted_> dajhorn, it uses windows domain logins. I added it to the domain with likewise-open 6.
<Abhijit> there was a browser called empathy browser. but no in my lucid its not there. how to install it? why it's being removed from repository?
<shadow88> hello
<dejan_> ikonia: thaks
<ikonia> Abhijit: I thought empathy was an IM client ?
<Abhijit> ikonia, oh god my bad my bad yeah yeah sorry it was mistake!!! the browser i am referring to is epiphany!!!!
<dejan_> ikonia: it returned some errors but fm opened is this normal?
<ikonia> dejan_: that's fine
<dejan_> ikonia: ok thanks
<Abhijit> i always confuse in epiphany and empathy!!!
<Roasted_> dajhorn, have you ever used ubuntu on a windows domain?
<Infant> hello. how to make clock appear in 2 rows? ubuntu 10.10 (like in this pic: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=184806&d=1299009174)
<toehio2> i have python2.5 currently installed on my system. How do install python2.6 system-wide (I'm running 8.1)
<goltoof> quit
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Yes, but through winbind.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, have you ever heard of likewise?
<dajhorn> Abhijit: The epiphany-browser is in the universe repo.  You probably need to enable at the Software Sources panel.
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Yes.
<Abhijit> dajhorn, yeah i got it. thanks!
<dajhorn> Abhijit: Welcome.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, any opinion of it by chance?
<fruitwerks> can someone try to login to my ssh - trying to test fail2ban 174.123.47.203
<dajhorn> Roasted_: No, but Canonical support is currently recommending the likewise product.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, well that's comforting.
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Run the `getent` command.  This is a good place to begin troubleshooting domain integration.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I just forgot this box I did a fresh install on, so Im re-adding it quick
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  `getent passwd` must return your domain account.
<Arachon> Hullo people, for some reason I don't get most of these notification bubbles I usually do
<Roasted_> dajhorn, so just to recap, you suggest the gvfs-mount smb://etc etc command in usr/local/bin with 755 +x permissions, then link that script to the gnome session login. right?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: Yes, that is one way to get a good result.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, just to make sure, am I using gvfs-mount or .gvfs-mount
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  .gvfs is where the remote filesystem will actually be mounted.  `gvfs-mount` is the utility that puts the mount there.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, sounds good
<dajhorn> toehio2: Intrepid is out of support.  Upgrade if you have the choice.  Upgrading the python package will be difficult.
<toehio2> dajhorn: yes, i'm finding that very true
<Janhouse> can I install openssl 1.0.0 on ubuntu?
<toehio2> dajhorn: is it possible to upgrade a server without having phsical access to it?
<codemagician> oliver_, what was the rationale behind using    Option "UseEvents" "True"... could this fix my hanging problem?
<fruitwerks> thanks 50.17.36.235 - works well
<dajhorn> toehio2: Yes, but I would do manually at a command prompt.  You'll be stuck if you do it through update-manager and your session drops.
<toehio2> dajhorn: I don't have a GUI anyway
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I am trying to use a serial graphics tablet on 10.10, how can I do this?
<toehio2> dajhorn: how safe is upgrading via the command line?
<toehio2> dajhorn: what does it entail? how much can go wrong?
<Arachon> Is it possible to restard the notification bubbles somehow?
<dajhorn> toehio2:  It depends on how critical the computer is.
<dajhorn> toehio2:  At a minimum,  do everything in a `screen` session and keep a second ssh session open.
<picasse> key kaspersky      http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/kaspersky-lab.html
<toehio2> dajhorn: OK, thank you. I will consider this option. I don't want it to go wrong and not have access to it!
<dajhorn> toehio2: Run `screen` at the command prompt.  Update your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  Run `apt-get update` and `apt-get dist-upgrade`.
<nroy1> hi! i installed imagemagick and a nautilus plugin to resize images but can't figure out how to access them
<dajhorn> toehio2: Unless you know how to manually resolve package breakage, you should walk the Intrepid -> Jaunty -> Karmic -> Lucid series.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I ran that command, but now my terminal is stuck at $
<dajhorn> Roasted_: `getent`?   Dunno how to troubleshoot it with Likewise.  You pretty much need a working NSS configuration to get sane domain membership.
<dejan_> http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/zb/r/GsNJNwuI-UM.gif :-)
<Roasted_> dajhorn, not sure what likewise has to do with it. I'm just using the gvfs-mount command in terminal manually.
<ikonia> dejan_: why are you posting that here ?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: gvfs-mount?   It won't necessarily print anything if it is successful. Check nautilus for the share.
<jongbergs> hi, is allowing root ssh poses security risks? what do you recommend?
<Roasted_> dajhorn, it didn't mount the way I wanted. I have \\server\users\me and it only gave me a link to "users". which is nice, but not optimal. So I wanted to go back to terminal to add a backslash in the command thinking if I had \\server\users\me\ it may trigger to link to MY account, but terminal is stuck at $ only. I cant CTRL Z or C it to exit.
<dejan_> ikonia:  that is image fb uses when contet is loading is direct link to fb image
<sipior> jongbergs: not allowing root ssh access :-)
<ikonia> dejan_: we don't need to see that image
<sipior> jongbergs: by default, the account is disabled anyway.
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  \\server\users\me is not a valid SMB share name.
<dejan_> ikonia: ok im sry :S
<ikonia> dejan_: this is a support channel
<dejan_> i know
<Roasted_> dajhorn, how so
<sipior> jongbergs: it doesn't hurt to turn off that option, of course (and the ubuntu folks really ought to by default)
<dude> hello
<dejan_> i know sry :S wont happen again
<mneptok> jongbergs: why would root need ssh access? just use an account with sudo privs.
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help me get a graphics tablet working in 10.10?
<dude> there is a new version?
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  It just isn't.  It is typical for \\server\me\ to get mapped automatically on the server side.
<dude> after organci ozelot, there will be a perverted pavian?
<hdhzero> Is there a channel about ubuntu 11.04?
<DJones> !11.04 | hdhzero
<ubottu> hdhzero: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jongbergs> sipior, mneptok: my new job as sysadmin has the root direct access thru ssh
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I did what you said. my command was smb://server/users/me. was my typing of it just throwing you off or did I do something wrong?
<mneptok> jongbergs: maybe that's why they fired your predecessor.
<bluethundr> hello ubuntu! I have this strange file on my system I am having trouble dealing with, even when logged on as the root user!
<bluethundr> http://pastie.org/1643674
<bluethundr> can someone offer an opinion on this situation?
<bluethundr> thx
<ikonia> bluethundr: you shouldn't be logged in as the root user
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  Basic SMB shares don't have path components.  You usually can't call /server/foo/bar/baz/bork without some magic.
<jongbergs> sipior, mneptok : i don't think so..the boss is also aware of this
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  The mount point is limited to /server/foo.   (Rather, SMB is not NFS.)
<Roasted_> dajhorn, then you totally lost me. I was using the command you suggested...
<bluethundr> ikonia, I just sudo'd to root to deal with this file momentarily
<peep`> hey bluethundr, some time ago I saw a bug report about that file
<ikonia> bluethundr: is this an NTFS drive ?
<bluethundr> peep`, oh no kidding
<jongbergs> mneptok: that's why i was thinking to disable root access and create admin account instead
<bluethundr> nope, this is ext3
<mneptok> jongbergs: tell me that at least sshd only answers to authorized keys.
<peep`> the thing is you can't deal with it even as root
<dajhorn> Roasted_: First,  just try /server/user and check whether the Windows host automatically remaps you.
<ikonia> bluethundr: look at the permissions on /home/tim/.gvfs
<ruan_> what is .gvfs anyway? i dont seem to have one
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help me get a graphics tablet working in 10.10?
<peep`> the gvfs daemons use it
<Roasted_> dajhorn, wow. this thing isnt letting me back on the domain now.
<ruan_> ah ok
<jongbergs> mneptok: i was also thinking about it..still using root thru password-less login?
<jace> I need help with ubuntu
<ruan_> jace: what is the question?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: You're probably getting locked for hitting a non-existent share.
<jace> my sony vaio touchpad does not work
<Roasted_> dajhorn, locked? I didnt add the script yet.
<jace> but my usb external does
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I was manually running that command
<mneptok> jongbergs: you need a password to unlock the key. and you need root's private key installed on any machines that will connect using the root accountr
<mneptok> -r
<dajhorn> Roasted_: But you just told me that you were trying //server/users/me.   'users/me' is not a valid export in regular SMB.
<mneptok> jongbergs: but even so, enabling root access over ssh is a Very Bad Idea(tm)
<Pudabudigada> Can someone help me with my floppy drive then.
<daleharvey2> can I talk here here?
<Roasted_> dajhorn, I'm not sure how it's not right. if I go to nautilus and type smb://server/users/me, I get to my folder just fine.
<ruan_> daleharvey2: yes you can talk here here
<Pudabudigada> I have some windows software for it on floppy disks.
<dajhorn> Roasted_: That is because Nautilus is doing what you want, not what is legal under the hood.
<daleharvey2> it wasnt a dumb question, my other irc client doesnt work :p
<jace> There is so much going on in this room, could a ubuntu user pm me for ubuntu touchpads?
<Roasted_> dajhorn, let's rewind, because I'm not sure what I did wrong as I followed your suggested command. What should I do? What command should I use for manually testing gvfs?
<daleharvey2> ok, I cant seem to be able to uninstall java 1.6, every time I do it attempts to install other java packages
<daleharvey2> http://pastebin.me/d66a6d92426552f737a8d2d2b4149b65
<bluethundr> hey guys I seem to have access to the directory (it's actually not just a regular file) but I still can't get any info on it
<bluethundr> http://pastie.org/1643697
<bluethundr> that is my user account has access but the root user doesn't
<Pudabudigada> Can someone help me with my floppy drive? It is not detecting disks.
<jongbergs> mneptok: ok. just what I have read around the web..it poses security risks..i'll try to consult this with my boss to be clear to him..thanks for your advice
<elFidel> jace: the irc logic is - ask in channel - provide asmuch infoaspossible - andhopesomeoneisable & willing to help;)
<loculinux> hola
<dajhorn> Roasted_: You need to read an SMB tutorial.  I'm going for coffee.  (Sorry.)
<Roasted_> dajhorn, also, I rebooted and the terminal is still stuck in $ mode......
<dejan_> ikonia: or anyone have any idea why I can't connect to my wireless router when I set WPA? with Wep and without any security I can coect but only ith WPA I can't why? :(
<elFidel> *sry - broken space key ;)
<daleharvey2> its pretty confusing for apt-get remove to install 2 packages and remove none
<Roasted_> dajhorn, thanks anyway
<jace> ok I need help enabling my sony vaio laptop touchpad in ubuntu.
<loculinux> busco gay
<Roasted_> Users of Ubuntu. My terminal prompt is stuck at $ now that I ran a gvfs-mount command. I've rebooted several times. How can I get it back to normal?
<loculinux> algon gay
<ruan_> spanish..?
<loculinux> si
<jpds> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jpds> loculinux: Y IRC, no es el lugar para eso.
<joeb_> how can i get ubuntu to find dependacies
<Roasted_> how can I get my terminal back
<elFidel> joeb_: apt should do it byitself
<Roasted_> its stuck at $ but itll accept regular commands like LS, etc
<Abhijit> joe75, apt-get build dependencies
<joeb_> elFidel- dpkg -i didn't help elFidel  its asking for dependancies
<loculinux> hola
<ikonia> joeb_: if you use apt-get or the package manager it matches and installs dependencies for you
<mark_> Hello folks, I've seen various articles that suggest it is currently impossible to have nautilus start with an extra pane by default in lucid.  Is this still correct?  Thanks.
<joeb_> ikonia- i didn't im looking for dependacies
<ikonia> joeb_: what command did you use to install and what package
<joeb_> can apt-get or dpkg find dependacies in packages
<ikonia> joeb_: what did I just say "apt-get or the package manager (synaptic/aptitude/etc) will match and install dependencies for you
<ruan> joeb_: apt-get build dependencies      [as Abhijit said]
<ikonia> joeb_: what are you trying to install
<joeb_> mediainfo
<ikonia> joeb_: how are you trying to install it
<joeb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577041/
<ikonia> joeb_: that's not using apt or the package manager
<ikonia> joeb_: don't download debs and install them that way
<Roasted_> guys. terminal. stuck at $. I need this changed.... how did this get stuck?
<dajhorn> Roasted_: I'm back.  smb://server/users/me works through Nautilus because it is doing three distinct things automatically:  1. Connecting to 'server'.  2.  Mounting the 'users' share.  3.  cd'ing into the 'me' directory.
<natrixnatrix89> Can anyone please suggest me how to make a backup of the data on my pc, and copy that backup to a usb hdd?
<mark_> Hello folks, I've seen various articles that suggest it is currently impossible to have nautilus start with an extra pane by default in lucid.  Is this still correct?  Thanks.
<ikonia> Roasted_: need what changed
<joeb_> ikonia- i looked in a lot of places
<Abhijit> !backup | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<elFidel> natrixnatrix89: that question isway to general from my point of view
<Roasted_> ikonia, I ran a gvfs-mount command in terminal, and now it changed my prompt to a simple $
<alteregoa> i got a ubuntu problem with my HAARP antenna
<ikonia> !info mediainfo
<ubottu> Package mediainfo does not exist in maverick
<Pulse> does exist, and vanquish evil from the playstation store
<ruan> !info libmediainfo0
<ubottu> Package libmediainfo0 does not exist in maverick
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, why is the prompt being $ a problem
<joeb_> ikonia- or anyone else .. this is where i  got it http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/Download/Ubuntu
<Pulse> ok well i do sbnc adduser failed
<Pulse> chuck norris knows where that dude's ?
<ikonia> joeb_: http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/Download/Ubuntu
<Pulse> http : //www
<ikonia> joeb_: it says use the PPA
<Roasted_> ikonia, because this may be a production machine, and I do not want $ as the prompt.
<Pulse> u use certain words in irc
<ikonia> Roasted_: the prompt being $ is not an issue, it doesn't change anything
<natrixnatrix89> elFidel: My problem is generally the fact that i have to copy 170gb. and when it reaches sth like 30 gb the copy speed drops down dramatically.
<__hacker__>  
<Pulse> att speed is wat we say
<milind> .msg nickserv  identify milind signature
<Roasted_> ikonia, I would like my prompt changed to default. Do you know how? If not I will ask somebody else.
<alteregoa> i got a problem, the universe is expanding but i can't find a parking spot
<Abhijit> hmmm
<Pulse> whatever else i'll beat it into you
<joeb_> thats what i get for reading thanks ikonia
<Pulse> thats btr
<ikonia> Roasted_: use the PS1 varible to change the prompt to whatever you want
<Abhijit> milind, you have revealed your password. change it  right now.
<Pulse> then me of, doesnt change
<ikonia> Roasted_: however, again it makes no difference to the machines use
<Roasted_> ikonia, PS1?
<ruan> alteregoa: suggest that the universe creates extra parking spots?
<IdleOne> Pulse: Please troll elsewhere
<Abhijit> milamber, its not . its /
<Pulse> its not
<peep`> like PS1='$'
<Pulse> please i dont need a over load of bots lol or keep one in here
<Pulse> i like kiddie porn kiya any complaining about bnc's fault
<jenia> what's the command to find out which package some file was installed from?
<dejan_> anyone have any idea why I can't connect to my wireless router when I set WPA? with Wep and without any security I can coect but only ith WPA I can't why? :(
<ikonia> Roasted_: yes, the PS1 environment variable
<Pulse> yes
<Abhijit> milind, , its not . its /
<Pulse> its
<mark_> Hello folks, I've seen various articles that suggest it is currently impossible to have nautilus start with an extra pane by default in lucid.  Is this still correct?  Thanks.
<Roasted_> ikonia, I apologize, I have no idea what that means.
<milind> Abhijit, thanks bro...was a typo
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's just an environment variable, like PATH for example
<Abhijit> milind, never agin do that thing in any channel .user server tab for that.
<milind> Abhijit, point noted
<peep`> Roasted_, the PS1 stands for the little few words that appear at your promt every time
<Abhijit> good
<Roasted_> ikonia, I see. not sure if I'm following... how do I flip it back?
<peep`> try "cd -", then "source .bashrc"
<ikonia> Roasted_: you set the PS1 variable to what ever you want the prompt to be
<alteregoa> sensors
<peep`> (unless you have modified it in your .bashrc)
<ikonia> Roasted_: I'm not sure why doing a mount command has changed it, also look at peep`'s suggestion, that is a simpler way
<Roasted_> New Question - I have network manager set to "allow for all users." However, when I boot up it will NOT let me log in to a domain account. I have to log in as a local user, log out, THEN I can log in as a domain account. In short, unacceptable. How can I set it so it'll connect right away regardless of what user is trying to log in?
<Roasted_> ikonia, okay. So I need to set the PS1 variable. How do I go about that?
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's an environment variable, same as any other, peep`'s suggestion is easier though
<Roasted_> ikonia, peep didn't have a suggestion. he just made a comment.
<milind> i want to rsync a folder to a server and as soon as rsync complets i want to restart apache in that server...can i do all this in a single command?
<antihero> How would I increase my ulimit -n for my "www-data" user
<ikonia> Roasted_: you need to not use network manager as that won't make a connection until you login and activate it
<ikonia> Roasted_: he made an excellent suggestion, re-read it
<peep`> Roasted_: my suggestion was to "cd -" and then "source .bashrc"
<Roasted_> ikonia, according to google, that is incorrect, as "allow for all users" supposedly allows that SSID to connect with network manager prior to logging in.
<peep`> "cd -" means "go to my home directory", then "source .bashrc" means "reload my bash config"
<Roasted_> ikonia, I think I may have just been impatient, as I was able to log in just now. Rebooting and I'll wait 30 seconds to see if it'll pick up the wifi
<ikonia> Roasted_: it won't though
<ikonia> peep`: its cd ~ or just "cd"
<Pici> peep`: No, cd - means to go to the last directory you were in.
<peep`> right!
<ikonia> Roasted_: it will need to bond
<Roasted_> ikonia, how do you know it wont. I think it just worked for me.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it takes time
<peep`> "cd -" is just "go to the previous dir"
<ikonia> Roasted_: they keys have to be saved though,
<Roasted_> ikonia, bingo.
<peep`> sorry for that. ikonia you're right
<Roasted_> ikonia, it worked just now.
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you do it outside of network manager it will be a lot quicker
<Abhijit> milind, have you tried commadn one && command two?
<Roasted_> ikonia, outside of network manager? as in using what instead?
<ikonia> Roasted_: using the interfaces file
<blackshirt> :d
<Roasted_> ikonia, for wireless?
<jenia> what's the command to find out which package some file was installed from?
<Roasted_> ikonia, that stores the passwords in plain text though, doesnt it.
<Roasted_> peep`, when I ran source .bashrc I got not found.
<milind> Abhijit,  so something like rsync   -e 'ssh -ax' -avz folder milind@remotehost:/home/milind  &&  sudo service apache restart ?
<malko> hi
<malko> everybody
<ikonia> Roasted_: what directory are you in when you run it
<peep`> Roasted_, you have to go to your home directory first, like this "cd ~"
<peep`> when i said "cd -", i was wrong, as ikonia pointed out
<Roasted_> ikonia, I have no idea, as I'm at the.... $ prompt....
<Abhijit> milind, yes
<milind> Abhijit, is the second command gonna run in the remote server or in my local machine..
<peep`> your home directory should have the .bashrc file .
<madwill> is there such a thing as a virtual soundcard for ubuntu ?
<tom_23> Running Ubuntu 10.10 (2.6.35-27 64 bit) and I have between 5000 and 7000 context switches per second, there's X, music, some dev tools, etc. running - is that normal?!
<milind> i want it to run it on the remote server
<ikonia> Roasted_: type "pwd" to know what directory you are in
<Roasted_> peep`, yes I see it.
<Abhijit> milind, local by default. to make it remote you need to tell it so. which i dont know how
<Roasted_> peep`, now what
<madwill> like a driver that would emulate a soundcard and allow a machine to record sounds lets say using x11grab
<milind> hmmmm thanks Abhijit i ll look into that
<peep`> did you type the "source .bashrc"?
<Abhijit> milind, welcome
<peep`> try that and see what happens
<peep`> if your prompt (the PS1) doesn't change, then i'm out of tricks.
<Roasted_> peep`, type source as in the full path?
<ikonia> Roasted_: what directory are you in ?
<peep`> just "source .bashrc". "source" means "read all the commands in the file". And ".bashrc" is the file to be read
<Roasted_> ikonia, my home directory. Mind you this is a domain account too
<peep`> it only works if you are inside your home directory, because ".bashrc" is there.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it should be in your home dir then
<Roasted_> so my home dir maps to /home/local/DOMAIN/My_Account
<Roasted_> source .bashrc does absolutely nothing, yet if I show hidden files/folders I see .bashrc in there.
<peep`> you can find your home dir with "echo $HOME"
<Roasted_> peep`, yep, thats what it returns with
<mark_> Hello folks, I've seen various articles that suggest it is currently impossible to have nautilus start with an extra pane by default in lucid.  Is this still correct?  Thanks.
<peep`> i see. Then sourcing your .bashrc doesn't fix your problem ... :|
<Roasted_> well
<Roasted_> I need to find a solution for this
<peep`> is the nuisance permanent?
<bluethundr> hey #ubuntu I think that permissions may be messed up on this box
<bluethundr> http://pastie.org/1643766
<Roasted_> as I will not deploy ubuntu into the field with issues like htis, even if its meaningless
<Roasted_> peep`, yes, Ive rebooted about 7 times and each time its there.
<bluethundr> even tho the ownership is right on these keys, only root can access them
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's up to you what you do
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you don't want to deploy it because the prompt isn't what you want and you don't know how to set the prompt to what you want, don't deploy it
<jenia> what's the command to find out which package some file was installed from?
<Roasted_> ikonia, that's not the point.
<ikonia> jenia: apt-file ?
<ikonia> Roasted_: it is
<dajhorn> jenia: dpkg -S
<Roasted_> ikonia, I want ubuntu to act predictably and sensibly if I'm going to manage it.
<Roasted_> ikonia, retarded issues like this make me think twice unless I know a work around.
<Roasted_> ikonia, SO, I'm going to find a work around. I'm sorry you have a problem with that, but you are not managing these systems.
<Roasted_> thank you.
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you are unable to set an environment varible, you should not be in a position to make deployment decisions or in a position where you admin a server
<peep`> you can set PS1 to whatever you like manually, and once you find someting suitable, write your changes to the .bashrc file
<ikonia> Roasted_: show me the output of "id" in your terminal
<Roasted_> ikonia, well then explain to me what I am doing wrong? After all, I'm using your suggestions that are not working.
<china2008> hhh
<Roasted_> peep`, thanks. I'll look into that.
<peep`> you are welcome
<Roasted_> ikonia, appreciate it if you don't insult me, by the way.
<ikonia> Roasted_: you've not set the PS1 environment variable, that is the problem, however it should be sourced from your home directory, however it's not so there is th bug
<Roasted_> ikonia, I have a lot of experience in mass deployment of systems, as I have 2,000 to manage.
<ikonia> Roasted_: I'm not insulting you, I'm stating fact
<Roasted_> ikonia, thanks for understanding.
<ikonia> Roasted_: yet you can't set an environment varible
<AkumaStreak> Roasted_: Don't take it personally, he lives for it
<Roasted_> ikonia, no, you did. and I'm letting you know.
<Roasted_> ikonia, also keep in mind we dont run linux here.
<ikonia> Roasted_: it's up to you how you take it
<Roasted_> ikonia, we run windows, and we are trying to put linux into the mix.
<AkumaStreak> ikonia: You'll be happy to know I have a very promsing job lead now from my IRC trolling!
<Roasted_> ikonia, and this is my job, to figure it out and deploy it accordingly.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, so show me the output of "id"
<tom_23> My load is constantly > 1 on Ubuntu 10.10
<Roasted_> ikonia, it's a long, long string.
<ikonia> Roasted_: ok, paste it
<ikonia> (if it's a load of lines, pastebin it)
<mark_> Hello folks, I've seen various articles that suggest it is currently impossible to have nautilus start with an extra pane by default in lucid.  Is this still correct?  Thanks.
<bluethundr> Roasted_, IRC is not the place for hurt feelings. ikonia is right
<jenia> dajhorn: thanx, that's what I needed
<Lint> How does LXDE initializez keyboard on start my is royally fucked!!
<ikonia> Lint: control your language please
<Roasted_> bluethundr, please understand that I am trying to figure out these issues for sake of deploying these systems. You are not in my position, and you are not in this conversation.
<Roasted_> bluethundr, thank you for understanding.
<joeb_> that mediainfo site didn't work
<joeb_> all kind of errors
<Lint> it uses capslock to swith languages, but stupid keyboard always stuck with uppercase
<sipior> Roasted_: can you pastebin the contents of your .bashrc? (or repost the link if you have done already)
<Jacruth> hi guys,  how could I copy the config of my gnome taskbar? I want to save some launchers from a computer to another one
<Lint> I rather tired to run setxkbmap manually on each login!
<dajhorn> jenia: Welcome.
<ikonia> Roasted_: if you want help, you need to cut the attitude out a little
<ethana3> hey all, i'm having trouble with a Dell 1815dn printer/scanner thingy; whenever one prints a document, it just turns out as a few bars of ink across the top
<Ziber> I'm currently running ubuntu 9.04 server on one of my boxes. running apt-get dist-upgrade should find new packages/updates, right?
<picasse_> cisco      http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/cisco-reseau-formation.html
<Roasted_> ikonia, keep the smart comments at bay, and we'll have no issues. thank you.
<bluethundr> does anyone have an opinion they can share on the ownership permissions on these files that I had asked about earlier?
<bluethundr> http://pastie.org/1643766
<IdleOne> Ziber: 9.04 support ended last october
<IdleOne> Ziber: so. no you won't get any updates
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Ziber> well, from within 9.04 can i upgrade to 10 somehow?
<joeb_> so i have a question .. what is wrong with downloading .deb files .. can't apt find dependancies
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> Roasted_: tell you what, help yourself, I'm out
<bluethundr> Roasted_, please try to remember that everyone here is a volunteer and under no obligation to help
<Lint> joeb_, dpkg don't track dependencies
<waxrose> Jacruth, Hello, try to see if there is a .gnome or .gnome2 file under your home "~/" directory. Those should hold the configs.
<bluethundr> therefore copping a tude will not help your situation
<ruan> joeb_: you might want to install the dependencies manually
<joeb_> Lint- yes but can't apt find dependancies from repos and install them ?
<bastidrazor> joeb_: you need to install the dependencies it requires. dpkg will not do it for you.. as you've been told several times. you fail at listening.
<sss314> Can I install Ubuntu Desktop on 1GB USB disk? Why do they say you need 2GB if it can fit on a CD?
<sipior> Roasted_: the issue was setting $PS1? can you pastebin the contents of your .bashrc?
<Lint> joeb_, it should if you use apt and not dpkg
<joeb_> bastidrazor-  you didn't hear me
<joeb_> i know dpkg won't install them it tells me what dependancies i need
<Gyndawyr> ok I'm making a new ubuntu partition
<joeb_> can't apt-get find dependancies in repos / other files and let me install them ?
<Gyndawyr> and it's asking me:"primary or logical?"
<Lint> so what's the problem?
<Ziber> I'm trying to do this from the command (upgrade, that is...) the "upgradenotes" seems to lack any information on upgrading from an out-of-date version
<bastidrazor> joeb_: then use apt-get to install them.
<Gyndawyr> like a tick box... what gives with this?
<dajhorn> sss314: The Ubuntu Live system will fit on a 1GB USB disk.  The regular Ubuntu system needs more than that.
<waxrose> sss314, You can.
<ruan> sss314: are you trying to install ubuntu _on_ a usb or _with_ a usb?
<joeb_> ok bastidrazor  im coming from fedora we had a yum provides */<missing dependancy>
<bullgard> What is the filename of the directory GNOME > System > Preferences  >Startup Applications« > (Startup Applications Preferences) > Startup Programs > Additional Startup programs: ?
<sss314> ruan, I am only using it as a Live CD, not to install
<bastidrazor> joeb_: then read the manpage for apt-get.
<ikonia> bullgard: is it gnome-sessions, or something like that, I'm not %100 sure ?
<Ziber> !pkg upgrade-mananger-core
<ruan> sss314: then it will work as a livecd
<Gyndawyr> guys... I'd like to install ubuntu into a separate partition (next to xp) on my hard drive. I've gone on advanced cause last time it screwed up the NTFS partition...
<IdleOne> !info upgrade-mananger-core
<ubottu> Package upgrade-mananger-core does not exist in maverick
<Pudabudigada> I want to try running a windows 98 install i have on this machine without exiting Ubuntu (i.e: vituralise it) would that be possible?
<Pudabudigada> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 801MHz] mem[Physical: 496.6MB, 48.2% free] disk[Total: 73.3GB, 72.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]] sound[au8830 - Aureal Vortex au88301: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART]
<Gyndawyr> and now it's asking me "Primary or Logical?" What do I do?
<ruan> !info upgrade-manager-core
<ubottu> Package upgrade-manager-core does not exist in maverick
<Pudabudigada> That's my system config, btw.
<IdleOne> Ziber: basically what you need to do is a clean install of 10.04 LTS or 10.10
<Pudabudigada> *specs.
<deca> is the ubuntu10.10 version better than 10.04 ?
<Pici> !info update-manager-core | IdleOne ruan
<ubottu> IdleOne: update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.142.22 (maverick), package size 191 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<Ziber> IdleOne: I'm trying to update from 9.04 to 10, i guess. But it says I need a package that doesnt exist?
<IdleOne> Pici: thank you
<sipior> deca: the number is bigger!
<deca> !!! sipior
<bullgard> ikonia: '~$ locate gnome-sessions' does not produce any output.
<IdleOne> Ziber: the package you need is update-manager-core
<dajhorn> Pudabudigada: You can do that with Virtual Box or VMware, but it is an advanced thing.  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<ikonia> bullgard: gnome-session-manager, it's something like that, I just can't remember it
<Gyndawyr> "Create a new partition: Type for the new partition: (a) Primary or (b) Logical." What does this mean?
<Pici> deca: Ubuntu version number indicate the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<deca> i use 10.04 and i have done all the updates ,,,, so i guess is ok but still dont know
<Ziber> IdleOne: ah, ty :)
<Lint> Gyndawyr, logical partitions exist within expanded (which is primary)
<deca> i see ,,, thank you Piki
<bullgard> ikonia: '~$ locate gnome-session-manager' does not produce any output either.
<dajhorn> Gyndawyr: The first four partitions in a regular partition table are "primary".  If you have more than four partitions, then some of them must be "Logical".
<mark_> I've seen various articles that suggest it is currently impossible to have nautilus start with an extra pane by default in lucid.  Is this still correct?  Thanks.
<Pudabudigada> Anyone know about running win98 under Ubuntu?
<Gyndawyr> there is currently only one partition on this drive, and there's also one partition on another drive.
<Lint> Pudabudigada, virtualbox?
<ruan> Pudabudigada: you could try it with vmware or virtualbox
<alteregoa> dark energy
<Gyndawyr> So, I should go with primary?
<peep`> VirtualBox is good
<ruan> Pudabudigada: depends what you want to do
<heyguise> i swear to god, unity launcher.... iswear to god
<Pudabudigada> What sort of specs will that require
<Pudabudigada> ?
<sss314> Can I use an mp3 as a LiveCD?
<bastidrazor> mark_: pressing F3 after nautilus starts is too overwhelming?
<bullgard> sss314: No
<ruan> Pudabudigada: your computer needs enough resources to maintain the guest system
<Lint> Pudabudigada, specs of your machine?
<sss314> bullgard, ok
<mark_> hello?
<Pudabudigada> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 801MHz] mem[Physical: 496.6MB, 50.6% free] disk[Total: 73.3GB, 72.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]] sound[au8830 - Aureal Vortex au88301: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART]
<Pudabudigada> That :p
<Lint> windows 98 can run fine with 32 mb ram
<vegancheesesteak> hi all. I'm running 8.04LTS and did an apt-get update/upgrade.  apt pulled down some updates and (I Think) updated grub.  now i cannot boot. i tried to reinstall grub and cannot set it up on the drive. it gives /boot/grub/stage1 not found
<IdleOne> Ziber: the thing is that you can't go from 9.04 directly to 10.10. you will need upgrade through each release and that will take you most of the day. Easier to do a clean install of 10.10.
<Gyndawyr> there is currently only one partition on this drive, and there's also one partition on another drive. So I should use "Primary"?
<mark_> There must be a simpler way to have it done automatically though.
<Pudabudigada> Lint; So I should be ok?
<Lint> Pudabudigada, yes
<ruan> vegancheesesteak: you can try to reinstall grub through a livecd
<Pudabudigada> Lint; Thanks, are vb or vm in the repo?
<Lint> Pudabudigada, but you may need to tweak bios settings as windows98 dowsn't like modern processors
<Pudabudigada> Mine ain't modern...
<vegancheesesteak> ruan: i did...not i just get the grub prompt at boot.  I then tried root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0) and it still can not find stage1
<Lint> Pudabudigada, use it from oracle site, version in repos is shit
<Pudabudigada> Thanks.
<IdleOne> !language | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gyndawyr> there is currently only one partition on this drive, and there's also one partition on another drive. So I should go with "primary"?
<MACscr> when using workspaces, how can i for links to open the browser in that specific work space?
<j_ayen_green> what do I do when vbox fails to pause the execution of the virtual machine?
<MACscr> er, force
<MACscr> j_ayen_green: ask in #vbox
<odigem> о йа на убунте\
<Gyndawyr> there is currently only one partition on this drive, and there's also one partition on another drive. So should I go with primary or logical?
<odigem> а бля не та убунта
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<j_ayen_green> MACscr: I can, but since the vm is running ubuntu...
<fruitwerks> anyone good with fail2ban? having a small config issue
<vegancheesesteak> ruan: when i mount the drive in the rescue disc i can see stage1 and it appears to be correct...is there a reason grub cant find it?
<MACscr> j_ayen_green: doesnt matter, its off topic
<j_ayen_green> it's more ubuntu I'm concerned about than vbox
<Corleone> hey, i wanted to ask, what is the best wireless device that is recognised by ubuntu in a terminal??
<j_ayen_green> ok... new question... what do i do when ubuntu fails to shutdown completely
<cdavis> How do you get into the Grub menu in 10.10? Is it the shift key?
<terry> Gyndawyr: It depends on what  you want to do in the end.  Are you trying to create a dual boot system?
<j_ayen_green> that on topic?
<MACscr> j_ayen_green: check your logs of course
<j_ayen_green> MACscr: cant check the log when it's stuck shutting down
<ruan> vegancheesesteak: well, it's an unsupported version of grub isn't it?
<MACscr> lol, you can check them after its back up, duh
<Gyndawyr> terry: yes I'm trying to dual-boot with windows XP
<genii-around> Corleone: By wireless device, you mean networking, or bluetooth, or infrared?
<Corleone> genii-around: networking.
<j_ayen_green> the point is...any nice way to force the shutdown to finish rather than powering off?
<terry> Gyndawyr: And you have 2 HDs?
<vegancheesesteak> ruan: its from the rescue disc of the same version thats installed
<sipior> j_ayen_green: at what point in the shutdown process does the machine get stuck?
<Gyndawyr> I clicked on install alongside other operating systems, and the hard drive space has shrunk significantly for no apparent reason
<j_ayen_green> sipior: asking all remaining processes to finish
<Da|Mummy> i get this error when copying something from a nand to hdd, every other file i copied is ok except this one, whats going on?
<Da|Mummy> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<terry> Gyndawyr: If you have 2 HDs just dedicate the second drive to Linux.
<Gyndawyr> terry: I'm installing ubuntu on a SATA drive alongside windows XP, but I also have windows 98 installed on an IDE drive
<sipior> j_ayen_green: how long have you given it?
<j_ayen_green> sipior: says OK after it, but stopped there
<j_ayen_green> sipior: it's been about 10 min, but there's no disk activity
<ruan> vegancheesesteak: is there a reason why you're still on 8.04?
<Gyndawyr> I assume the IDE drive is irrelevant, and I'm wondering why a 500GB drive is appearing as 380GB
<terry> Gyndawyr: Just set aside ever how much room you can reasonably afford and use it.
<vegancheesesteak> ruan: its 8.04 lts server...its still supported. i would like to upgrade but have not had time to
<Gyndawyr> neither question is answered, terry.
<terry> Gyndawyr: Where is it appearing to be only 380GB?
<Gyndawyr> when I click on install alongside other operating systems, it gives me 260GB for XP, and 120GB for ubuntu
<dajhorn> Da|Mummy: Check the bottom of your /var/log/messages file for more information.  You probably have bad media.
<sipior> j_ayen_green: were you issuing the shutdown at the console?
<Lint> so how can I setup my keyborad in *normal* way?? capslock is madness but it broken to surplus
<Gyndawyr> the XP partition should have about 360GB of space
<Gyndawyr> so, somethings wrong :/
<j_ayen_green> sipior: the one at the top right of the gnome panel
<genii-around> !hcl > Corleone
<Da|Mummy> thx dajhorn, im gonna go ahead and check the nand with h2testw or something
<ubottu> Corleone, please see my private message
<odigem> helllo devil
<hihihi100> i need help install openBVE
<hihihi100> installing
<sipior> j_ayen_green: also, might be worth a quick look through the acpi settings in your system's bios.
<terry> Gyndawyr: Is there any free space?  (An un-partitioned portion of the drive)?
<Gyndawyr> I think it's trying to install ubuntu using the already partitioned NTFS space
<ruan> Gyndawyr: if you run sudo fdisk -l    from a terminal, does it show 500gb altogether?
<Corleone> thanks genii-around :)
<Gyndawyr> yes, there is about 120GB of unpartitioned space
<Gyndawyr> but I believe it's trying to use the NTFS space instead -_-
<ruan> hmm
<zamba> i have two raid autodetect partitions.. but when doing mdadm --assemble --scan, only one of the partitions are recognized
<terry> Gyndawyr: Well, it shouldn't.  It needs to create a swap partition and at least one other ext4 partition.
<j_ayen_green> sipior: also, in addition to what?
<terry> Gyndawyr: You will not be able to install on NTFS that's for sure.
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I'm about to perform a format and reinstall. What do I need to do to bring my Firefox history and settings over to the new installation?
<ruan> Yerushalmi: i believe you need to get the firefox profile
<ethana3> I removed the printer from the printing list, but.. I can't put it back without its network address, which I have no idea how to find
<Gyndawyr> Well, I'm not sure what to do about it. So, it's looking like I should go down the "advanced" route. Which brings me to the problem of "Primary" or "Logical", and also, should I save some space for a swap partition?
<blag> how do i manually schedule a boot fsck?
<Yerushalmi> ruan: How do I do that?
<terry> Yerushalmi:  you might use xmarks
<ethana3> i have no idea what it means by "server name"..
<Yerushalmi> terry: What's that?
<bastidrazor> !fsck | blag
<mamece2> hello, i wonder if i can install windows 7 from a bootable flash with maverick
<ubottu> blag: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<terry> Yerushalmi:  http://www.xmarks.com/
<ruan> Yerushalmi: the profile is located in /home/name/.mozilla/randomchars.default/
<Teligard> btw, has there been any headway made in the iOS space, reading DVD menus?
<Pumpkin-> blag: make a fille called forcefsck in the root of the partition you want to fsck.
<Gyndawyr> still looking for help, terry :S
<Lint> HOW tomake my keyboard to switch by ALT-SHIFT instead of capslock WITHPUT running setxkbmap EACH LOGIN?
<patrick__> \users
<ruan> Yerushalmi: the profile contains addons, bookmarks, preferences, etc
<Yerushalmi> ruan: Interesting... how easy is it to transfer over?
<ruan> Yerushalmi: i think you can just back it up and copy it to the new directory
<jeromatron> how do I show a list of available remote versions with apt?  google isn't smiling on my searches today.
<mamece2> hello, i wonder if i can install windows 7 from a bootable flash with maverick
<ruan> Yerushalmi: not 100% sure, got to google around first
<terry> Gyndawyr: Yes.... What is your question?
<blag> bastidrazor: thanks, i didn't know ubottu was so bloody useful
<ruan> Yerushalmi: i was able to copy a firefox profile from a windows reinstall however
<Gyndawyr> So, it's looking like I should go down the "advanced" route. Which brings me to the problem of "Primary" or "Logical", and also, should I save some space for a swap partition?
<bastidrazor> blag: you're welcome.
<Gyndawyr> continuing from before, obviously
<Lint> mamece2, piracy should not to be discussed here
<Pudabudigada> Lint, That's not piracy,
<j_ayen_green> sipior: first time i had this problem...what's new is I installed dropbox
<terry> Gyndawyr: Yes, you need a small swap partition, maybe the size of your RAM.
<Gyndawyr> I thought if I left 4GB of space, I guess that'd be enough
<Gyndawyr> anyway... "primary or logical?"
<Pudabudigada> Lint, Violation of the MS EULA, perhaps, but that's not much of an issue.
<mamece2> lint how can you be sure its piracy?
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  i thought i heard somewhere you could dd the iso file to a flash drive.. but ive never tried it.
<sipior> j_ayen_green: could be related to a timeout unmounting the filesystem. what happens if you halt dropbox before issuing a shutdown?
<terry> Gyndawyr: You can have only 4 primary partitions.  If you need more, you have to make one extended and then use logical 5 6 7 etc.
<Lint> because authentic media is bootable?
<karla> mamece2, first you can do away with the nick, as to your question idk how you plan on doing that
<terry> Gyndawyr: Primary or logical doesn't really matter.
<LjL> Lint: so if you have a netbook and can't install from the CD, asking how to make it installable from flash is offtopic due to piracy? i doubt that.
<terry> Gyndawyr:  Logical if you need it.
<j_ayen_green> sipior: i'll try that... right now i'm sitting with ubuntu almost shut down and vbox unable to do anything about it... so I guess my only option is to kill the VM process
<mamece2> karla what with the nick? o_O am i being discriminated by my nickname?
<Gyndawyr> ok
<sipior> j_ayen_green: half a moment--you're running ubuntu in a VM?
<Gyndawyr> does mount point make a difference?
<j_ayen_green> sipior: yes
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  you decide where you want filesystems mounted for teh most part.
<j_ayen_green> sipior: running 10.04.1 in vbox
<Gyndawyr> can I leave it blank?
<terry> Gyndawyr: The limitation is that there can only be 4 primary partitions.  If you need more than 4 partitions, you have to make one of the primary ones an "extended" partition and then cut that up into as many logical ones as you want.
<vegancheesesteak> brb
<j_ayen_green> sipior: under vista
<sipior> j_ayen_green: you might have mentioned that earlier...forget looking at the bios settings.
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  a filesystem with no mount point wont be mounted.. so not very usefull.
<Gyndawyr> I don't think I'll need more than 4, so I'm going with primary.
<j_ayen_green> sipior: I did :)
<terry> Gyndawyr: It really doen's matter.  You can make the second or third one extended and then take the rest of the drive up in logical partitions.
<j_ayen_green> sipior: I started with : what do I do when vbox fails to pause the execution of the virtual machine?
<netman> hello I have problem with C# could you help me?
<Gyndawyr> so does it matter what I pick out of the options I've got?
<mamece2> lint how can i run a .exe file?
<terry> Gyndawyr: Right.
<sipior> j_ayen_green: on a channel like this, it's best not to assume that "new person helping you" has read the stuff you posted ten minutes prior.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Lint> mamece2, with wine?
<Gyndawyr>  /boot, /home, /temp, etc... Will it make a difference which one I pick?
<Gyndawyr> this is the last thing i'll hopefully need help with, also :P
<netman> کانال ایرانی ها کجاس؟
<j_ayen_green> sipior: ok... on the other hand...if I assume that any line I type is a new entry point, I'd never get anywhere for repeating every line :)
<terry> Gyndawyr:  I usuall only use swap /home and /
<mamece2> wine doesnt run on maverick dudes
<Gyndawyr> just slash? Fine, if that'll work.
<netman> please help me.
<terry> Gyndawyr: Making /home the largest.
<sipior> j_ayen_green: don't be daft. i think you're clever enough to recognise when you are speaking to someone new.
<A|i3N> Hey guys, looking for kinda an all in one DVD copier that will convert a double layer disk down to size to fit on a regular DVD. Something like windows CloneDVD 2
<terry> Gyndawyr: but just depends on your needs.
<sipior> j_ayen_green: in any event: did halting dropbox fix your problem?
<Pudabudigada> mamece2, Yes it does.
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  / is called the 'root' partition.. thats the lowest level of the whole filesystem.
<Pudabudigada> mamece2, I have it.
<mamece2> ok ill try again
<terry> Gyndawyr: / is for programs.  The root directory
<Pudabudigada> mamece2, What happened?
<Roasted_> dajhorn, you still out there
<terry> Gyndawyr: but for simplicity you can just have to  swap and /
<LjL> mamece2: err, wine doesn't run on maverick...?
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  if you dont understand the differnt partitoons. you prioberly can get by with a / a /home and a swap [artition.
<j_ayen_green> sipior: :) new yes...but which line they came in on, not.  It solved the waiting for it to shut down problem...dont' know yet if it created another or if it's going to shut down ok
<DJones> A|i3N: You could have a look at DeVeDe, I've only ever used it to convert video files to DVD, but it has an option to fit them to a dvd so it may be able to convert a dual layer disk to single later
<Gyndawyr> ??? what do I need three partitions for?
<JackyBoy> Wine on Maverick: http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-wine-1-3-13-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-ppa/
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  /home/ makes it easier to backup/restore later.
<Gyndawyr> that would exceed the 4-partition limit of "primary"
<terry> Gyndawyr: You don't need 3.  You can do fine with just 2.   / and swap
<Gyndawyr> I'd rather just go with "/" and "swap"
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  3 is less then 4....   do what you want...
<A|i3N> oh ok cool I saw that one, we'll try it. Thanks DJones
<Roasted_> having /home split makes things MUCH nicer
<terry> Gyndawyr: That will be fine.  just /  and swap
<Roasted_> I wouldnt run linux without split partitions.
<Gyndawyr> 3 is less than 4, unless I include the NTFS partition which is already on there
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: your math skills are impressive
<DJones> A|i3N: I don't know whether it will extract the video though, so it may not be suitable for that
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  theres no real need to make the linux partions primaries..
<sipior> Roasted_: it is good practise, indeed.
<Gyndawyr> whatever, / and swap I should use -_-
<Dr_Willis> Gyndawyr:  thats is the layout the default installer uses.. / and swap...
<Roasted_> sipior, you were asking me about the bashrc thing earlier, right
<sipior> Roasted_: was i?
<Roasted_> sipior, well, helping me at least.
<Roasted_> sipior, I think?
<sipior> Roasted_: probably, i forget. was this about setting the prompt?
<Roasted_> sipior, anyway, I just logged on to another ubuntu system, totally different from before, and I have the $ path there too in terminal, so something changed at the domain level.
<Roasted_> sipior, yes.
<A|i3N> OK Question though - in order to install this software, it wants me to remove FFMpeg Video Postprocessing library and FFMPeg video scaling library. I've got libdvdcss2 and Ubuntu restricted extras installed, so is this going to mess anything up as far as breaking copy protection?
<Roasted_> sipior, its only my account tho, but I find it odd its not just this computer or a setting on it.
<A|i3N> or do I even need FFMpeg
<Dr_Willis> A|i3N:  ffmpeg is used by apps to do video conversion from one type to others..
<sipior> Roasted_: you don't share a home directory across these two machines?
<Dr_Willis> A|i3N:  what progral is wanting to remove ffmpeg?
<DJones> A|i3N: You could also look at k9Copy as well, that looks like a better solution
<A|i3N> DeVeDe is
<terry> Gyndawyr: Just make a swap partition (about size of RAM) and then the one other / partition for the rest of the space you've set asside for Linux and you'll be good to go.
<TingTongTux> what is channel for mozilla firefox?
<DJones> A|i3N: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy
<Roasted_> sipior, no, both of these machines are fresh installs of 10.04.2 that I added to the windows domain.
<Gyndawyr> cheers guys. I've done that :)
<Roasted_> sipior, I just fired up this laptop and logged in as myself and bingo - still got the $ in terminal.
<oneseventeen> wanting to build a dedicated MySQL server, any issues with going Ubuntu server 64-bit?
<Dr_Willis> A|i3N:  devede uses ffmpeg last i looked.. Ive installed devede befor and dont recall it ever wanting to remove any ffmpeg stuff.
<waxrose> TingTongTux, #firefox
<A|i3N> I'm guessing a DVD9 disk is a double layer, so I guess that one will work for me :)
<Josef_B> hi all .. there a way to control ubuntu from a mac ?
<karlo94> anybody know some lite torrent client ?
<sipior> Roasted_: and how are you setting the prompt in .bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> k9copy can do all sorts of things A|i3N  not just double layer stuff.
<DJones> A|i3N: That says "To copy a normal DVD and shrink it down to 4.7Gb" etc, so sounds ideal for what you want
<Roasted_> sipior, I'm not.
<TingTongTux> thanx waxrose
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  dozens of them.. rtorrent is a fave.
<Lint> so many wannabe pirates here
<Roasted_> sipior, I ran a command, gvfs-mount smb://blah.blah.blah and it changed me to a $ on the desktop
<A|i3N> Cool thanks guys! Getting it now
<ruan> karlo94: there are lots of torrent clients for ubuntu. check ubuntu software center
<Roasted_> sipior, then I couldnt set it back. I had no clue how to reverse it. On a hunch I went on this laptop and blam, its there too.
<Lint> and noone to help me my real problem
<waxrose> TingTongTux, You are welcome.
<Roasted_> sipior, so clearly something changed at the domain level, and I'm curious on what. These are the things I need to be aware of if we're going to put linux in the classroom.
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, is somewhere manual for that, I tryed to use it but I do not know how to do things ^^
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  manual for what?
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, rtorrent
<sipior> Roasted_: does "df" show your samba share?
<Lint> am I being ignored or waht?
<Dr_Willis> karlo94: start with its homepage and manpage.
<Roasted_> sipior, no, just root, dev, dev/shm, /var/run, /var/lock/, and /lib/init/rw
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  i never even noticed you ask an actual question..
<sipior> Roasted_: and "gvfs-mount -l"?
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  i just notice you makeing unrelated comments..
<bastidrazor> Lint: your ramblings are boring
<Roasted_> sipior, Drive(0):CD/DVD Drive. Type: GProxyDrive (GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu)
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, oh I'm stupid :D ..I can in terminal "man rtorrent" ^^
<Lint> HOW tomake my keyboard to switch by ALT-SHIFT instead of capslock WITHPUT running setxkbmap EACH LOGIN??
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  err.. rtorrent is a cli app.. :)
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  also it has a web interface option i think.
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  to switch to what?
<sipior> Roasted_: no other entries?
<willitfloat> Does anyone have a page or anything on how to make Ubuntu as secure as possible? Maybe a list of all tools and ways, and so on. I'm thinking encryption, ssh, tor, gpg, and everything..
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, I have installed shell rtorrent o.O
<Roasted_> sipior, nada
<Roasted_> ikonia, you seeing this?
<Lint> Dr_Willis, omg to switch within group of course
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  screen is often used with rtorrent :) or so i recall from the rtorrent homepate/docs/guides
<luckybunny> hi everyone. I'm having a problem...
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  group? what group? i dont think we understand what you are trying to do...
<ikonia> Roasted_: I'm not interested
<Roasted_> ikonia, just wanted to make you aware that it clearly has nothing to do with bashrc after all.
<Roasted_> ikonia, you know, in case anyone else asks. ;)
<ikonia> Roasted_: not interested
<lahwran> will ulimit -m 1048576 limit memory use to 1gb?
<Lint> Dr_Willis, layout group??
<Roasted_> ikonia, just trying to be pro active in case anybody else has the same issue.
<Roasted_> ikonia, that's all :)
<luckybunny> I'm using an NVIDIA GeForce 2 Ti card, and I have downloaded the driver from NVIDIA for it
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  you are refering to compiz features?
<sipior> Roasted_: look, no need to stir up trouble here.
<luckybunny> I tried installing it, but it seems to dislike my kernel
<Roasted_> sipior, not stirring anything up.
<luckybunny> and the install failed
<Roasted_> sipior, just trying to help out here for the sake of other users.
<sipior> uh huh.
<Roasted_> sipior, any idea what could have happened?
<mamece2> ljl it says wine doesnt work for amd64 and i got intel
<Pudabudigada> In virtual box, can I just use a normal installation instead of a disk image?
<Roasted_> sipior, I just find it odd it changed something at the domain level.
<Lint> i refer to keyboard layoput switching within group!! it's on capslock by default! i want to it be alt-shift as in NORMAL OS
<Ratzinger> must be Monday.
<ruan> luckybunny: why don't you use the properitary drivers?
<sipior> Roasted_: not sure what you mean by "at the domain level". the shell sets its prompt from an environmental variable. can you try starting a shell with "bash -l"?
<luckybunny> ruan: that's what I got
<willitfloat> Ratzinger: not in Australia and so on.
<luckybunny> I got it straight from NVIDIA
<ruan> luckybunny: what about the ones in System > Administration > Additional drivers?
<luckybunny> ruan: nothing there at all
<ruan> luckybunny: hmm ok
<Roasted_> sipior, if I do that, it lists my_name@computername:~$
<Roasted_> sipior, but if I hit exit, it bounces back to $
<sipior> Roasted_: that's promising.
<bbc> how can I bring a text file in C# and use it?
<sipior> Roasted_: you're logged into this host via ssh, i guess?
<ruan> bbc: what do you mean?
<emma_wall> I'm tring to setup PHPldapadmin but i keep receiving the following message "This base entry does not exist.Create it?" does anyone know why this is happening?
<Roasted_> sipior, nope. This ubuntu system is on our domain. I just logged in at the login screen as domain\my_username.
<Lint> bbc, mono-gmcs should be of some use
<sipior> Roasted_: what is the value of "echo ${HOME}"?
<Lint> HOW tomake my keyboard to switch layout by ALT-SHIFT instead of capslock WITHPUT running setxkbmap EACH LOGIN??
<bbc> How can please help me.
<Lint> bbc, install mono. install compiler. compile.
<arand> Lint: There should be a setting in the advanced section of keyboard preferences.
<Roasted_> sipior, /home/local/DOMAIN/My_User
<Lint> I don't have any sprt of keyboard preferences
<nictrasavios> hm
<picasse>  cisco    http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/cisco-reseau-formation.html
<nictrasavios> Well ive been watching this channel from the shadows, is there a place to discuss the quality of the support community?
<arand> Lint: How come?
<bbc> I forget that codes.
<VonGuard> just updated with the weekends patches, and now my wireless selection menu is gone
<VonGuard> anyone know how to get it back?
<Lint> it's not gnome, it's lxde
<Dr_Willis> Mine says next input method Alt-shift-L  . but no idea what an input method even is. in my keyboard preferances.. :)
<arand> Lint: I am not sure then, #lubuntu may know more specifics for lubuntu
<Lint> input methods are for weeboo locales, I use simple group switching and ordinary keymaps
<VonGuard> dammit
<VonGuard> i added some new network monitor thing
<VonGuard> not working
<weather_dude> is it possible to change weather server in ubuntu?
<VonGuard> wrong applet, even though it is the same icon
<nictrasavios> Anyway, I would like some help. My box seems to have a few bugs in it.
<Lint> of course I would were in Lubuntu channel if there was actual people here
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. theres the mouse double click speed setting for Lubuntu - in the Openbox Settings.. someone was asking about that the other day...
<Lint> *there
<VonGuard> wtf, how can i get my wireless menu back?!
<Lint> it was I
<oCean> VonGuard: calm down, don't start that language here
<sipior> Roasted_: at this point, the "INVOCATION" section of the bash man page is helpful. do you have the files /etc/bash.bashrc or $HOME/.bashrc?
<VonGuard> sorry
<nictrasavios> Dose anyone , perhaps know how to upgrade a distrobution without the terminal command for it?
<ruan> VonGuard: have you checked in the System menu?
<VonGuard> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Im on a Ubuntu+lubuntu+kubuntu system. so i got 100+ icons in my perferances menu. :)
<VonGuard> network monitor is there
<VonGuard> but that's not what i need
<siddhion> when ever I awaken my laptop from sleep I have to enter my password to log into my ubuntu 10.04 session. how to make it just login with out asking for password?
<nictrasavios> Its not giving me the option  to upgrade my Lucid.
<ruan> VonGuard: and network connections?
<VonGuard> the old wireless network selection drop down menu is gone
<VonGuard> network connections is still there
<VonGuard> i have the connections
<picasse>  cisco    http://informatiq-help.blogspot.com/2011/03/cisco-reseau-formation.html
<arand> Lint: Possibly in #lxde @ OFTC ,  unless someone else here happens to know
<terry> VonGuard: You might try switching to wicd
<nictrasavios> I wish to be operating a 10.10, Maverick box. But it is always telling me there is no upgrade. Is anyone able to help me?
<VonGuard> i tried wicd many times
<VonGuard> it's no better or worse
<Roasted_> does wicd even have active support anymore?
<VonGuard> it was fine before i updated, just want to go back to that
<Lint> omg it was 200ms, who ever came with this value by default?
<Roasted_> last I heard they had like two part time weekend coders that didn't even seem interested in the project...
<terry> VonGuard: What is the problem with wicd?
<VonGuard> wicd is not the solution
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  cant say that ive notuiced 200ms being a problem..
<VonGuard> i had a drop down menu that listed wireless networks
<VonGuard> i updated
<terry> VonGuard: To what problem?
<VonGuard> now it is gone
<VonGuard> and i can't seem to add it again
<VonGuard> it'
<VonGuard> it's not in the add items panel
<nictrasavios> Um, can you all hear me? Or am i muted or somthing. I seem to be getting ignored.
<Roasted_> sipior, I have .bashrc in my home dir + /etc/bash.bashrc
<VonGuard> only some other thing that, when i click it, it gives me the network connections control panel
<sipior> Roasted_: is PS1 set in either of those files?
<VonGuard> not  what i want
<ruan> nictrasavios: we can hear you
<terry> VonGuard: What is not in the items panel?
<VonGuard> the wireless network selection menu
<ubuntu__> hey, can someone help me with grub?  Windows killed it...
<nictrasavios> ruan: Alright, i was scared for a second.
<nictrasavios> i can!
<KnitGal> hi all . . . last friday I ran apt-get on my ubuntu server (which is runnng 10.0.4) to update it to the latest version.  i walked away at a crucial moment, and came back to find a strange process
<VonGuard> the little curved lines that represent my wireless connectivity
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nictrasavios> I fixed that today :D
<ubuntu__> cool!
<VonGuard> it's no longer in my menu bar, and i cant seem to get it back
<Roasted_> sipior, I didnt intentionally set PS1 at any point in time. Am I to look for a PS1 entry somewhere?
<sipior> Roasted_: yes.
<nictrasavios> Lemme guess, you cant boot into your Ubuntu anymore? It just goes right to windows?
<willitfloat> VonGuard: reboot?
<ruan> ubuntu__: check the RestoreGrub link
<VonGuard> just did willitfloat
<KnitGal> that i have no idea what it is.  this process has been running for 2 days now.  it looks something like this:  [3373344.199144] [UFWBlock] IN=eth0 out= MAC=  blah blah blah LEN=1048   i notice that the numeral sequence at the beginning seems to be incrementing.  any idea what this is?
<VonGuard> will try again
<VonGuard> the reboot is what made it go away
<galamar> im having problems with the web pages refresh rate for my linux pc. i would think that it should load pages as fast as the windows laptops that my friends have. (i use google chrome because mozilla is very slow)
<ruan> KnitGal: looks like UFW
<OshiroX> Does anyone have a good list for host file?
<willitfloat> VonGuard: maybe unreboot?
<nictrasavios> ubuntu__: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<VonGuard> huh
<ruan> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<KnitGal> what is UFW?
<terry> VonGuard: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<Pumpkin-> KnitGal: ufw is the "uncomplicated firewalL". It looks like firewall logs to me.
<KnitGal> oh .  .
<Lint> KnitGal, time since system startup
<KnitGal> so how do i stop this?
<Roasted_> sipior, want me to just pastebin these? I'm not entirely sure what I'm after here.
<gaurav_help> is there any way to read code inside exe files
<VonGuard> terry: my interfaces are fine
<nictrasavios> Anyway, would a kind person like to help me with my upgrading problem?
<sipior> Roasted_: if you haven't modified those, let's assume they're the same as on my system.
<VonGuard> terry: it's just the menu that is gone. i cannot sign onto a wireless network without that ddrop down menu
<oCean> gaurav_help: we don't have exe files in Linux
<ruan> gaurav_help: it depends
<VonGuard> hey wow!
<VonGuard> rebooting worked willitfloat
<VonGuard> thanks everyone!
<sipior> Roasted_: so that PS1 should be set in /etc/bash.bashrc, and invoked in an interactive shell that is not a login shell.
<VonGuard> had no idea ubuntu behavede like a mac
<willitfloat> VonGuard: cheers :)
<Roasted_> sipior, I personally havent modified it, but Im not sure if anything did in the background.
<gaurav_help> ruan, can u help me
<sipior> Roasted_: when you issued that gvfs-volume command, where did that filesystem get mounted?
<ruan> gaurav_help: exes usually contain compiled code though
<hihihi100> how can I create an icon access to a command opened with mono? Im talking about mono OpenBve.exe
<Lint> gaurav_help, x86dis?
<Roasted_> sipior, it was to a network resource. I saw a link on the desktop (and nautilus) with a link to smb://fileserver/users
<arand> nictrasavios: If you look in the software sources preferences in software centre, is it set to update to regular or LTS release only?
<Roasted_> sipior, but the full command was like
<Roasted_> sipior, gvfs-mount smb://fileserver/users/$()
<nictrasavios> arand: Ill check, give me a second :)
<sipior> Roasted_: one quick way to solve the problem should be to make gnome-terminal start every shell as a login shell.
<gaurav_help> Lint, what is this is
<terry> VonGuard:  I don't know why wicd didn't work for  you.  I've installed it on my 10.04 system and it works great. Very simple and straight forward. You may have an IP conflict on your network. You should look  to see if there is a conflict.
<Roasted_> sipior, as I was trying to set a wildcard for it to detect my user and auto link me. I was testing this to get domain users to auto link to their folder share automatically.
<Lint> gaurav_help, disassembler
<gaurav_help> through this i read
<willitfloat> terry: he left..
<ruan> lol
<KnitGal> okay, i used ctrl-c to stop it.  but it starts up again
<KnitGal> what should i do to get this firewall process stopped?
<nictrasavios> arand: that may have done it ! :) so i just run the dist-upgrade command
<nictrasavios> am i correct?
<weather_dude> Is it possible to change weather server in ubuntu?
<gaurav_help> is there any decompiler to view the exe fies
<arand> nictrasavios: Just start update manager, and update it.
<weather_dude> my city isnt listed in map locations
<weather_dude> ..
<karla> gaurav_help, ndisasm, mingw32 objdump -d
<nictrasavios> arand: Is there a way to do it from the terminal. I find the GUI very cumbersome.
<willitfloat> weather_dude: very small city?
<ninjai> hey guys, having some problems getting my sound working again.  it used to work.  I've tried one of the ubuntu sound debugging guuides to no avail.  What is my next step?  It's recognized, I believe the driver is in the kernel, and the sound preferences in gnome say "internal audio, 1 output" under hardware, then "dummy output" under output.  What do???
<nictrasavios> arand: Nevermind, i wont be picky haha, im getting help. I should be grateful a nice man like yourself is helping me at all.
<Lint> I need to know how my default X keymap is set. Also I need keyboard editor. can someone help?
<coz_> ninjah`,   did you open a terminal     alsamixer   to be sure nothing is turned down or muted ?
<arand> nictrasavios: There is a do-release-upgrade/update iirc
<Roasted_> sipior, any thoughts?
<gaurav_help> karla, i can use this in linux is this decomlpe the exe files
<weather_dude> From where Ubuntu gets weather info and how can I change the server?
<arand> nictrasavios: :)
<blag> i think gdm is crashing on me, because when i try to login, the screen goes black and it just resets back to gdm.  when i switch to a different tty with Ctrl+Alt+# and run startx, it all works just fine.  How do i figure out why gdm is crashing?
<karla> gaurav_help, more like disassemble
<nictrasavios> arand: Hmm, my system cannot get an exclusive lock even tho im not running anything else, i will try a reboot and then try again.
<galamar> is there a better channel to ask this question in? ...  im having problems with the web pages refresh rate for my linux pc. i would think that it should load pages as fast as the windows laptops that my friends have. i use google chrome because mozilla is very slow
<sipior> Roasted_: it's difficult to say without being able to inspect the machine directly. it would be interesting to see if other logins experienced the same problem.
<arand> nictrasavios: close all things related to package management first
<karla> gaurav_help, there's also a piece of software that operates on a slightly higher level, i forgot the name but its icon is like a small face from an old painting....
<Roasted_> sipior, well the other login account I used didn't exhibit the problem, but Ia lso didn't run that darn command on it either.
<karla> gaurav_help, if that helps...
<sipior> Roasted_: do you have any entries in $HOME/.gvfs?
<Jesdisciple> hi, I'm trying to debug a Web page that uses Flash, but apparently Firebug doesn't watch Flash's network activity. (I don't have access to the ActionScript, but I know it works.)
<Roasted_> sipior, .gvfs is empty.
<Jesdisciple> is there any tool that can watch all (HTTP) network activity and show me the messages for all traffic?
<sipior> Roasted_: using ls -a?
<willitfloat> galamar: well, first of all, if your computer is a relic then it will be slow..
<blag> Jesdisciple: wireshark?
<Roasted_> sipior, no, nautilus with hidden folders shown. sec Ill go into term and hceck
<nictrasavios> Back :)
<gaurav_help> karla, thanks for this
<Jesdisciple> blag: earching
<Jesdisciple> s^
<Roasted_> sipior, just . and ..
<nictrasavios> Well this is a fresh install, nothing to backup so here goes nothing.
<sipior> Roasted_: also, does this behaviour survive a reboot?
<cannonball> Every day, my clock object in the panel dies at 9:45 AM.  I click the button to reload and it appears.  Anybody ever seen anything like that?  Using the default 10.10 desktop, nvidia 8600GT with nvidia binary drivers.
<Roasted_> sipior, yup. reboot, log out, different ubuntu machines on the domain, etc.
<Roasted_> sipior, its STUCK to my account, from what I can see.
<nibbler_> Jesdisciple, i had quiet good experience with http fox lately when mirroring a flash-heavy page
<Green1> what is a turn-server???
<Lint> I'm positively being ignored here, is thereother help channel which gives you answers and not treat you like 2nd rate junk becauise you're not in us domain?
<galamar> willitfloat, its not that old. and not when compared to the laptops that refresh fine.
<sipior> Roasted_: you're authenticating against a windows domain?
<nictrasavios> Preparing >.< ohh.... Im shaky. Upgrades are always tense.
<Roasted_> sipior, yes
<nibbler_> Jesdisciple, it required a lot of hand work. if its too many urls that are getting GETed, use ngrep to sniff it directly and grep out the urls
<blag> Lint: whats up?
<sipior> Roasted_: i'm not terribly familiar with the breed, but have you checked to see what has changed in that entry?
<nibbler_> Jesdisciple, or setup a proxy directly
<joeb_> i didn't have to ssh .. chicken of the vnc found the remote desktop automatic
<nictrasavios> Setting new software channels .... O.
<nictrasavios> O.O*
<deca> does virtual box uses usb port and com ports as normal ?
<Jesdisciple> nibbler_: nah it's just one URL, and I see network activity on system monitor
<nictrasavios> deca: you have to configure it to read from them, but yes.
<Roasted_> sipior, what entry are you referring to?
<Jesdisciple> but I'm having trouble verifying that it's getting to the server
<Jesdisciple> and in what form
<Jesdisciple> nibbler_: ^
<fumanchu182> Where would i be able to find the location of the logrotate configuration file?
<sipior> Roasted_: the directory entry corresponding to your login.
<j_ayen_green> this is a kind of finger-pointing answer opportunity I guess (vbox/ubuntu/vista) but I am running ubuntu as a guest in vbox under vista, and have my vista My Documents directory as shared and mounted. The cli in ubuntu shows and can access all of it, but Places only shows a few subdirectories
<deca> nictasavios :tx
<weather_dude> How I can configure libgweather?
<Lint> I need to know how to change my default keyboard options. the defaults are awful, I don't know anything about this and tired of running setxkbmap manually EACH login
<galamar> willitfloat, i dont have any other problems with it like download speeds or programs running slow everything seems to be fine except the refresh rate most web pages?
<Roasted_> sipior, I'm not sure I follow. are you referring to the network resource I tried to link to when this all happened?
<deca> i am installing vista on virtual box right now
<sipior> Roasted_: i'm referring to the account information which is currently stored in the windows domain controller.
<nictrasavios> Getting New Packages O.O..... Oh 30 minutes... oh great haha im gonna be freaking out for 30 minutes strait.
<nictrasavios> straight*
<cannonball> fumanchu182: man logrotate, it tells you where the configuration file is.  Look near the bottom of the manual page.
<sipior> Roasted_: it should know something about the location of your home directory, for example.
<fumanchu182> cannonball, i was just in there didn't notice anything, will look again
<nictrasavios> Oh nevermind... 51 minutes.... Wait wait... Hour and 20... Wait WAIT 33..... Lmao? Back where i started.
<willitfloat> galamar: might be something with the proprietary videodrivers, if that's what you use? however, i know nothing about them, so i cant help further.
<fumanchu182> cannonball, got it
<Roasted_> sipior, within AD?
<fumanchu182> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man8/logrotate.8.html#contenttoc5 in case anyone wants
<nictrasavios> I should shut up. Your all going to kill me soon haha!
<weather_dude> How I can configure libgweather?
<fumanchu182> btw man pages online = win ty for whoever set this up
<cannonball> fumanchu182: that file includes everything in /etc/logrotate.d/, so what you're looking for may be in there instead.
<sipior> Roasted_: yep.
<lwizardl> hi
<Roasted_> sipior, let me check
<cth_lhu77> hi all
<j_ayen_green> would Places have a reason to only be able to or only want to show part of a directory differently than ls does?
<lwizardl> i have an intel hdmi audio system on my laptop and when i plug in headphones the laptop speakers don't mute
<lwizardl> how do i fix this
<j_ayen_green> a mounted directory
<nictrasavios> Okay, to calm my nerves im going to help people haha.
<terry> lwizardl: that is a hardware issue.
<nictrasavios> lwizardl: i had a problem like that on windows vista. I dont know what it is though.
<nictrasavios> lwizardl: It was, infact, the reason i came to ubuntu.
<lwizardl> terry, yeah I know someone in here helped before with this issue
<nibbler_> Jesdisciple, thing is, you enter an url, and this flash crap opens another 15. and you want to know which. its loading xmldata, flashanimations and all kinds of stuffs
<nictrasavios> lwizardl: Gah. Mine just went away. I wish i could be of more service. If it is a hardware issue... Well $1000 and a baseball bat will fix that
<terry> lwizardl: Well, I THOUGHT is was a hardware issue. Maybe I'm wrong.
<drc> lwizardl: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900898 will help?
<Roasted_> sipior, well I just looked through it. everything looks spot-on normal.
<Jesdisciple> nibbler_: HttpFox shows nothing, and I just noticed that although system monitor does show network activity, it's only outgoing...?
<nibbler_> Jesdisciple, tcpdump, ngrep, wireshark
<nictrasavios> Oh, dose anyone know how to connect to a passworldless wlan0 network via terminal?
<hihihi100> any OPENBVE user here?
<cannonball> lwizardl: Google found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806620
<nictrasavios> Its the one thing i can't do in the terminal, and probably the only thing i have to do via GUI.
<sipior> Roasted_: hmm. bit of a head-scratcher. unfortunately, i need to be on my way. i would say the thing to do is to create a series of test accounts, and check their login environments with "printenv", both before and after running a gvfs-mount.
<kman> Evening, gods of the operating system. When i choose the "boot to first HD" option on my liveusb of ubuntu 10.10, it fails to boot and i get to initramfs. Can i check the integrity of the disk from there?
<Roasted_> sipior, appreciate it bro
<hytreem_> hello?
<dajhorn> nictrasavios: Look at the wpa_cli and wpa_supplicant programs.   You can also add the wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup+ifdown instead.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, what did that command do :(
<nictrasavios> kman: For somereason that option dosent work on any boot disk i have tried. If your looking to check your system...  i would try a forensics boot CD like Backtrack 4, Gnacktrack, Helix ... etc.
<callaghan> nictrasavios: try: man iwconfig
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  What did what command do?  I haven't been watching your thread.
<hytreem_> mineur, I'm back :p
<Roasted_> dajhorn, the gvfs-mount command.
<j_ayen_green> the only hints I have are that the folder icon for the shared folder in Places has a lock on it, when I right-click and select properties it counts 1300 items and 1.2 gig, which is probably right, but when I double click on it, it shows only a few subdirectories (all My something) which is a small subset
<Akadrus> Hello everyone :P
<nictrasavios> callaghan: ive tried using iwconfig , iwlist , and the host of that method, and it seen my network but was unable to get the connection.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, it perma-changed my prompt to $. Even on other ubuntu computers when I log in my term prompt is $.
<nictrasavios> dajhorn: alright i will :)
<citrus2> hey all,   so i did a dist-upgrade    and quickly found out the new version of PHP that came with it  borked my joomla server.     how do i install an older version of php in the command line and lock it in place?
<nictrasavios> after my distro-upgrade... id rather not mess with anything.
<dajhorn> Roasted_:  Go back to your thread with ikonia.   I don't have any other advice.  Maybe you trashed your .profile or your .bashrc files where the PS1 variable is set.
<callaghan> nictrasavios: I was able to connect to my wifi with iwconfig, but I'm no expert with the command, however this helped me a lot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258857
<dajhorn> Roasted_: And if you eventually got likewise working, then your domain users could be getting the profile (with the PS1) from the domain server.
<Roasted_> dajhorn, ikonia was thinking it was local on the machine. But the key is, I logged into an entirely different Ubuntu computer on the domain, and it was like that. That's where I'm kind of confused.
<ubuntu__> Hey, I'm the guy who just asked about fixing the grub killed by windows, the page didn't help
<Roasted_> dajhorn, oh yes, likewise is working.
 * Lint wants to know wherethe hell keyboard options are set...
<nictrasavios> callaghan: it seems my probelm is when entering my key, since well... i have none and it wont take it blank.
<osiris> Evening all
<kman> nictrasavios, which one if them is the easiest to use and can be booted from usb?
<stefwal> Lint: what are you looking for?
<callaghan> nictrasavios: maybe this? http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm#Connecting%20to%20WLAN%20%28DHCP%29
<blag> Lint: System > Preferences > Keyboard -> Layout tab -> Options button
<boogyMan> arg!
<kman> Dude!
<fatal_ERROR777> Guys, I have a question: does Intel support Ubuntu? I heard the myth that it isn't. I really have a slow Ubuntu perfomance comparing to Windows. Help?
<dajhorn> citrus2:  You need to do a package pin in /etc/apt/preferences and re-add the old repos to the sources.list file.  Maybe ubottu knows...
<dajhorn> !pinning > citrus2
<ubottu> citrus2, please see my private message
<boogyMan> grub help anyone?
<nictrasavios> kman: easy to use? Oh there your in for it. The 3 i just said are hacker distros. But their "intended purpose" is for make sure yours system is locked down. So they have great tools for it.
<Lint> How do you think, if I would use gnome, whould i have such soert of idiotic problem??
<ikonia> Roasted_: I didn't think it was local to the machine, more so as your directory is network mounted at a domain level,
<Padster> boogyMan: what do you need help with?
<terry> fatal_ERROR777: You mean and intel processor?
<Lint> some how my keyboard is setup in a strange way on my login. i need to know what to change to fix it.
<nictrasavios> kman: the majority of the tools are CLI.. So easy to use ... no. Try looking around www.dedoimedo.com , he has some great security articles and links to the security distros, probably one you need is there.
<boogyMan> someone linked me to a good resouce page for recovering grub, but it didn't fir my problem
<[TK]D-Fender> fatal_ERROR777: That is an extremely unqualified statement.
<kman> nictrasavios, great! thanks for your help!
<callaghan> nictrasavios: iwconfig [interface] key open (sets open mode, no authentication is used and card may accept non-encrypted sessions) (from the same website; hope this helps :) )
<Roasted_> ikonia, yar. I'm just not sure what's sticking it. AD has nothing that stands out as being weird, and nothing is in my share on the server either.
<[TK]D-Fender> fatal_ERROR777: No mention of which versiono f either OS, what hardware, and what your basis of comparison is.
<fatal_ERROR777> terry: yeah, I'm kinda confused
<terry> fatal_ERROR777: What exactly is slow?
<nictrasavios> callaghan: ill try it after the distro upgrade, im pretty sure that needs stable internet :D
<galamar> if im having problems with proprietary video drivers how would i find out and fix it if thats what is cause slow refresh for web pages?
<hytreem_> jono, bacon?
<terry> fatal_ERROR777: Are you comparing boot-up time?
<jono> hytreem_, yep
<fatal_ERROR777> terry: the booting up
<nictrasavios> kman: No problem :D
<hytreem_> jono, could we PM for 3 minutes please?
<jono> hytreem_, sure
<terry> fatal_ERROR777: Oh yea, Ubuntu will take longer to boot.  That is normal.
<hytreem_> cool
<nictrasavios> jono: Can i join? Im nosey. JK. Lmao.
<lotuspsychje> does ubuntu updates patch latest linux exploits?
<dajhorn> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it patches problems with the versions you are using
<boogyMan> Padster: need help reinstalling it after win7 killed it
<lotuspsychje> tnx guys
<ivo8a> hola
<nictrasavios> lotuspsychje: I can assure you they were patched before you could say the world "Linux"
<nictrasavios> word*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Padster> boogyMan: oh, so it just boots into windows?
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<A-06> ok... I have no x server
<boogyMan> Padster: yup
<nictrasavios> boogyMan: I just helped someone with that 5 minutes ago lmao...
<lotuspsychje> because ive read one day maverick had a kernel exploit
<terry> Guest30503: What happened?
<nictrasavios> boogyman: One second haha
<terry> Guest30503: Is this a fresh install?
<Padster> boogyMan: well, maybe download system rescue cd and do something..
<fatal_ERROR777> terry: after reading Linux haters, I really want to change OS. But after seeng my friend's blue screen of doom, I think other wise ;)
<nictrasavios> boogyMan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<boogyMan> nictrasavios: that was me
<Guest30503> terry: no
<Padster> boogyMan: i know there are live discs to restore the master boot record. but idk what to do exactly atm
<nictrasavios> boogyMan: Reinstalling grub should have fixed it?
<Guest30503> I was trying to install NVIDIA drivers
<joeb_> anyways .. why did they get rid of the command aptituide ?
<Guest30503> and it created its own xorg.conf
<ikonia> joeb_: it's still available isn't it ?
<Guest30503> now there is no x server at all
<Padster> gtg
<terry> fatal_ERROR777: Linux has a lot of advantages.  It is a very powerful OS.  You'll just have to try it and see.  But you'll like it for sure.
<boogyMan> nictrasavios: tried, but windows wrote over everything and there is no "right" place to install it with a kernel
<Guest30503> and I'm lucky I had irssi, because Xchat and Kvirc both need the GUI
<boogyMan> nictrasavios: it's screwing with my head
<dajhorn> joeb_: Aptitude is still available.   `apt-get install aptitude`
<kman> When i choose the "boot to first HD" option on my liveusb of ubuntu 10.10, it fails to boot and i get to initramfs. Can i check the integrity of the disk from there? Are there any commands like fsck or e2fsck there?
<Guest30503> I have no idea how to get my X server back and actually see Ubuntu
<psusi> kman: from there being the livecd, or the initramfs?
<terry> Guest30503: What happened?
<jahil> hi everyone
<Guest30503> ^^
<jnlsnl_> How can i keep my mouse sensitivity when using twinview with eg. a t
<jnlsnl_> How can i keep my mouse sensitivity when using twinview with eg. a tv
<nictrasavios> boogyMan: im gonna give you a download link, burn this iso to a disk and boot from it, then detect the grub installation (even if mbr is over written) and it should lead from there.
<joeb_> chicken of the vnc is killing my connection
<kman> psusi, from there being the initramfs ^^
<joeb_> dajhorn-  but is it needed ?
<terry> Guest30503: You can remove the xorg.conf file
<dajhorn> joeb_: No, aptitude is not essential.
<Guest30503> how?
<nictrasavios> boogyMan, http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<fatal_ERROR777> terry: in my opinion, all OS's aren't the best. Each one is designed for different purposes. I prefer Linux, because I can fix bugs by myself. In Windows, you have to wait a year to have a bugfix...
<boogyMan> nictrasavios: ok, meanwhile, I'll go over the thingy again
<terry> Guest30503: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<karla> fatal_ERROR777, ugh if it were only just windows
<arand> terry: Guest30503 I would move it instead
<nictrasavios> boogyMan: the link i sent you before may be outsated
<karla> !ot | karla
<ubottu> karla, please see my private message
<nictrasavios> dated*
<nictrasavios> boogyMan, heres an office ubuntu article on it
<arand> Guest30503: Don't delete just rename using the mv command
<nictrasavios> boogyMan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<terry> arand: Why?
<boogyMan> nictrasavios: thanks
<kman> psusi, any ideas?
<boogyMan> nictrasavios: I think I see something I did wrong
<nictrasavios> boogyMan: No problem, and that disk you burn, keep it always. Trust me, its saved me time and time again.
<psusi> kman: not from the initramfs I don't think, but if you boot the livecd, yes
<Guest30503> terry: done... now what?
<Nillerz> karla, if it were windows then you wouldn't get an error that is easily googleable, you'd get 7 random error messages, one after the other, and the annoying "DUN!" sound each time you click "ok"
<joeb_> let me throw this out there .. if i want to compile something from source do i have to do a apt-get build-dep <package name> or is there another command ?
<terry> Guest30503: sudo pkill gdm
<JustCJs> Hm, i suppose i'd need to compile support for uvesafb in my kernel, as opposed to building it against running kernel?
<ikonia> joeb_: what do you want to build ?
<Roasted_> Question - I am running Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I ran a command (gvfs-mount smb://fileserver/users/$() and now my terminal prompt is continually showing up as $. The kicker is, even on other Ubuntu computers on the domain, it shows up the same way. How can I fix this?
<nictrasavios> karla, Yea hes right.... haha. Trust me, errors in windows are horrible to try and fix.
<JustCJs> Vesafb just doesn't do it for me ;/ get awfully slow fbdev
<karla> nictrasavios, Nillerz - I agree but don't get your engines all fired up boys, I was referring to NetBSD actually...
<Nillerz> I use Windows sometimes just for video games, and even though I never use a web browser, the os seems to corrupt and break itself down over time.
<joeb_> ikonia- i installed ffmpeg from apt-get install but i built it last time so i want t build it again
<Nillerz> ?
<Nillerz> ah, must have missed whatever you were talking about, just joined the channel
<terry> A-06: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nictrasavios> karla, :P alrighty haha. long as you got a *nix like framework im happy.
<ikonia> joeb_: why do you want to build it ? building things when you don't know what you are doing can have serious implications to your systems stability ?
<karla> :)
<ikonia> joeb_: is there a problem with the package from the repo ?
<nictrasavios> karla, so youve used BSD? I used to run freeBSD.
<joeb_> ikonia- no
<joeb_> ikonia- i need experience
<ikonia> that's valid, go for it
<A-06> brb as luckybunny
<joeb_> k
<kman> nictrasavios, is backtrack preferable to gnacktrack?
<A-06> and then I'll need that link again
<A-06> lol
<karla> nictrasavios, yep I ran most of them, I stuck with netbsd eventually, #ubuntu-offtopic btw :)
<A-06> it has worked
<ikonia> kman: both are offtopic here
<olit> anybody
<kman> ikonia, your right. Sorry.
<ikonia> no problem
<fatal_ERROR777> terry: Mac OS X is good, but it's a bit annoying in interface, and like any other OS, it can be laggy. I remember the times, when I wasted 5 min. of time just to have it logged in(but it was a comuter lab in school). Also, I can have no worser programs for free, and paying so much money gets useless...
<nictrasavios> kman: Gnacktrack is the gnome version on gnacktrack, the dev did a horrible job on it, but it seems to work just as good. Just you wont get the street cred or the consistancy of the army behind backtrack.
<terry> joeb_: First off, you need to install build-essential
<ikonia> fatal_ERROR777: can we try to get back to the topic of ubuntu support
<ikonia> nictrasavios: it's offtopic
<stefwal> olit: anybody???
<Nillerz> Mac OS X is great for catholics.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Nillerz> As long as you listen to Apple and do what Apple says, you're computer will work fine
<karla> O.o
<fatal_ERROR777> ikonia: no problem.
<ikonia> thanks
<olit> i am getting disconnected from internet and ttyACM0 changes to ttyACM1 and vice versa..
<luckybunny> thanks terry
<luckybunny> I am now seeing GUI
<luckybunny> but I'll need that link again
<waxrose> lol
<olit> have i come to official channel or what??
<nictrasavios> kman: If you want gnome with backtrack tho, nodezero is better the gnacktrack, i forgot about it haha.
<ikonia> olit: yes you are in the official #ubuntu channel
<waxrose> olit, Yes
<ikonia> !topic | olit
<ubottu> olit: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nictrasavios> kman: That will allow you to pen-test your distro.
<olit> i m not new
<ikonia> olit: then don't ask questions that suggest you are
<waxrose> ikonia, Do you mind providing me with the list of bot commands so that I can help people without being redundant?
<ikonia> nictrasavios: please drop the non-ubuntu conversation, I've asked you twice now
<Pici> !usage | waxrose
<ubottu> waxrose: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Nillerz> !ubottu | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<terry> luckybunny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<olit> ikonia before i get disconnected please help me
<ikonia> !bot > waxrose
<ubottu> waxrose, please see my private message
<waxrose> Pici, Thanks. :D
<ikonia> Nillerz: I know how it works, thanks
<Roasted_> Question - I am running Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I ran a command (gvfs-mount smb://fileserver/users/$() and now my terminal prompt is continually showing up as $. The kicker is, even on other Ubuntu computers on the domain, it shows up the same way. How can I fix this?
<nictrasavios> ikonia: hmm? Oh sorry. I get focused and off topic, my applogies. He was lookin to test his ubuntu, i was givin him tools to do so. But that is offtopic. I am sorry.
<joeb_> how do i find a list of apps installed ?
<ikonia> nictrasavios: not a problem, appreicated
<Nillerz> I know, but whenever anyone uses ubottu un-necessarily I tell them what ubottu is for, it's to prevent ubottu from clogging the channel with useless information, phrased in such a way as to make linux sound like a call-center.
<Dr_Willis> joeb_:  the pacakge manager tools can show whats installed.
<ikonia> joeb_: dpkg -l shows the application packages installed
<joeb_> Dr_Willis- doing it from cli
<ikonia> joeb_: or you can just open the package manager which has a nicer interface
<Dr_Willis> joeb_:  use the proper apt-* commands then i guess.
<Lint> some how my keyboard is setup in a strange way on my login. i need to know what to change to fix it.
<terry> Roasted_: Maybe pick a different directory name?
<luckybunny> again, thanks terry
<Stava> Does anyone want to trade their (valid) windows xp cd key for my unused win7 key?
<Dr_Willis> I rarely use the more advanced features of apt. :)
<ikonia> Stava: we don't discuss that
<Nillerz> Stava, nope.
<Roasted_> terry, tried that.
<ikonia> Stava: please keep to ubuntu support only
<waxrose> Stava, wrong channel for that.
<Nillerz> why would you come to an Ubuntu channel for htat?
<olit> cmon boys i cant go on changing ttyACM everytime
<Nillerz> At the very least, anyone interested in your offer would probably just illegally generate the key themselves.
<ikonia> Nillerz: just ignore it
<genii-around> Lint: I'd suggest: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup           and answer all the questions appropriately
<Stava> well there is no trade-software-channel
<ex0a> i have been using the open source ati driver on my onboard ati hd 4250 for a couple of months now but just recently i started having issues where the second monitor is "wavy".. how can i troubleshoot this?
<ikonia> Nillerz: please stop feeding it
<terry> Roasted_: I'm not sure I understand the situation.
<stefwal> olit: sorry , I can't help you, I hope you find a resolution
<Lint> genii-around, will it affect X apps?
<Nillerz> !troll | ikonia
<waxrose> lol
<Roasted_> terry, pretty much what my main post said. I ran a command which goofed up my terminal prompt. Now it does it globally across all ubuntu systems under my name.
<Lint> Roasted_, had you grep for PS1 in your home dir?
<olit> whoever can help me respond before that agian disconnects
<Roasted_> Lint, I looked into PS1 a few times with the help of another user, but nothing ever came about it. Do you know much about it?
<ayush> hello there, is there any way to install windows drivers in my ubuntu box
<olit> ndiswrapper ayush
<ikonia> ayush: it depends on the device, in my view it's not a good idea, what's the device that's a problem
<Lint> ayush, only for wireless devices
<overclucker> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jnlsnl_> How can i keep my mouse sensitivity when using twinview with eg. a tv
<genii-around> Lint: It gives X a hint of what to use, but you can always use something like xmodmap or so on to make your own X keyboard map
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  you some how exported a PS1 variable.. export it to a value you like.  to get a prompt you like.
<fatal_ERROR777> omg, my youtube vids are PINK! after figuring out a while, I came with a solution: Delete a PREF cookie. But the browser, which I'm running (Chromium) doesn't support (I think so) this option. Help?
<ayush> @ikonia its a usb modem
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, well, that's where I get a little lost, as I'm not entirely sure what I did with the command I issued.
<ikonia> ayush: are you %100 certain it's not supported in Linux ?
<Dr_Willis> fatal_ERROR777:  ive seen pink flash fix's on some web sites mentioned..
<drc> fatal_ERROR777: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  no idea what you did.. most liklely changed a line in .bashrc or .profile you could always put a differnt export PS1=' ' at the end of one of those files.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  theres a 'bash prompt howto' thats worth reading. :) if you want to play with p[rompts
<ayush> @ikonia its has worked in puppy and sabayon but its not working in ubuntu
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, could I just copy the bashrc contents from another profile?
<terry> Dr_Willis: See my pm
<ikonia> ayush: ok, that suggests there is some form of Linux support at least
<ayush> @olit thanx
<olit> what for??
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  theres a few PS lines in the default ones.. i think one sets  a root user priompt in some cases, or a color one in other cases..   you could always diff your .profile with the oritinal .profile and see whats differnt
<ayush> @ikonia lsusb reads it
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  or go explore the promots out there and find one you like and use it.
<olit> what did i do ,.... i m very much messed pp here
<Lint> ayush, do you have relevant firmware installed?
<ayush> @ikonia gnome -ppp fails
<olit> ayush, lsusb reads anything
<ayush> @olit yes
<ikonia> ayush: gnome failing to use it and hardware support are two different things
<terry> Roasted_: What caused you to issue that particular command in the first place?  What exactly were you trying to do?  Followning some sort of instructions or what?
<ikonia> ayush: just because gnome doesn't configure it, don't think it's not supported
<ayush> @lint how do i know
<Roasted_> terry, yes, I was trying to auto-generate a link on the desktop so users who log in get a link tot heir server folder. the command was suggested to me, I ran it, and here we are.
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, I don't really need any special prompt. I'm just trying to reverse what I did.
<Lint> ayush, look in system log aroung the lines where device is detected
<fatal_ERROR777> drc: thanks ! :)
<ayush> @lint how do i do that
<olit> dmesg ayush
<drc> fatal_ERROR777: Did it fix your problem?
<fatal_ERROR777> drc: oh yes, it was the hardware acceleration. Now, I'm happy
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  no idea what you did. default prompt here seems to be   'export PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<antonius> i seems to be having some permission issues.  does anyone know how to reset/repair all permissions, say maybe in safe mode?
<Hedgehog456> how would i enable compiz on ubuntu and what are the benefits of compiz over metacity and gnome shell over gnome panel?
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, is that in the .bashrc file in the home dir?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  check the /etc/skel/.* files
<ruan> antonius: what issues are you having?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  its in .profile here.
<YouKay> Hey guys
<fatal_ERROR777> drc: before I discovered IRC, I had to watch my videos on my smartphone... Thank you so much!
<Lint> antonius, root user doesn't affecred by permisions, use it
<ruan> don't login as root..
<aeon-ltd> Hedgehog456: compiz over metacity, not much looks nicer some keybinding window management stuff is nice but if you're using a old system its not worth the performance trade off.
<martijn_dekker> Hey all, I was wondering.. Flash crashes a lot in Firefox 3, and it just did in the 4 beta as well.. anything I can do about that?
<monogamista> mam problem z compiz. Jak ustawiam kostke to przejscia miedzy pulpitami sa na wyciemnieniu.
<Pici> !pl | monogamista
<ubottu> monogamista: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<monogamista> nie moge tego znaleźć, ma ktoś pomysł?
<YouKay> I am facing a peculiar problem here. I use an USB stick as a sort of wireless broadband, in India. And the speed and connection had been very nice, but since the last week, after a recent update, my ubuntu laptop doesn't work well with it.
<ayush> @lint @olit the log says "http://paste.ubuntu.com/577107/"
<Hedgehog456> so what advantages does gnome shell have over panel?
<monogamista> ok. thanx for information
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, my .profile is identical on the problematic machine as well as another ubuntu computer that isnt on the domain (and therefore exhibiting no issues)
<joeb_> ikonia- or anyone .. i did a sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg .. for some reason it didn't install ffmpeg .. does build  just build all the gcc / compile software or what ?
<antonius> ruan:  my sudo password no longer works...and i'm still able to install from software center, and sudo works sometimes with gksu
<terry> Roasted_: Where did you get the instructions?
<Roasted_> terry, from a user in here.
<YouKay> The stick gets overheated and gets disconnected often, while the speed is very less, around 5 KBPS or so. The same device works well with my other computer (running fedora). :( Any help?
<antonius> ruan: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1001, should be 0
<Pici> joeb_: build-dep installs the build dependencies for a package, i.e, what is required to compile it.  It doesn't do anything else.
<terry> Roasted_: Don't remember his nic by any chance do you?
<antonius> ^output
<Roasted_> terry, I do, but I already talked to him, he has no idea what happened.
<Lint> joeb_, it just installs dependencies for ffmpeg
<Roasted_> hence my insane frustration of having tried to figure this out here for the last 2 hours
<joeb_> ok ok
<joeb_> aw
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  rename your .profile and .bashrc to some backup file.. log out/back in.. see if it still happens.. :) then start dissecting the files..
<ayush> @YouKay which modem?
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: can you use a pastebin to give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash    thanks
<joeb_> aw ok
<terry> Dr_Willis: Did you see my PM?
<olit> ayush my brother ,,is that only thing you got
<olit> ?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted_:  or just set the thing at the end of your .bashrc and be done with it..
<YouKay> ayush: Tata Photon plus, wireless broadband. :(
<joeb_> what if i want to remove sudo apt-get remove build-dep ffmpeg ?
<nictrasavios> Okay im very tense haha.
<corinth> Hey channel. I installed UNR via Wubiu, and after installing the restricted ATI driver, I have no graphical environment. At boot, it has be at a tty1 login. Help?
<Pici> joeb_: You'll need to remove the packages manually.  There isn't any special command to remove what build-dep installed.
<corinth> *Wubi
<nictrasavios> It finished getting the packages.
<ayush> @olit no but the other is just my backup connection
<nictrasavios> Now its gonna install the upgrades
<olit> ayush is it broadband??
<Roasted_> Dr_Willis, well Im trying to learn how to bounce back from what happened. ya know?
<nictrasavios> heres the big moment.....(s)
<joeb_> aw ok
<ayush> Yes
<BiPolah> Has something changed with the Freenode registration server? I just have to identify when it should've done it automatically
<ayush> @olit CDMA
<ActionParsnip> BiPolah: ask in #freenode
<Roasted_> Question - I am running Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I ran a command (gvfs-mount smb://fileserver/users/$() and now my terminal prompt is continually showing up as $. The kicker is, even on other Ubuntu computers on the domain, it shows up the same way. How can I fix this?
<martijn_dekker> ActionParsnip, this is the output of that exact line: http://pastebin.com/rxwMe6V3
 * drc thinks Roasted stays up nights think of the ubuntu-windows problems, don't you, bro? :)
<olit> ayush i m sorry but i don't know about broadband configuration...ttyUSB seems to be the port ask ActionParsnip
<olit> i am noob ayush bhai
<ayush> @olit :thanks
<Jesdisciple> alright I got some results from Wireshark
<Jesdisciple> the Flash movie is an image uploader
<Jesdisciple> it announces the size of the image as 1038482 and then sends 14 bytes
<Da|Mummy> how do i format a 1gb sd card with 64k cluster fat in ubuntu?
<Jesdisciple> not sure how that's cauing no response but I'm certain it has to be related
<Jesdisciple> causing*
<Jesdisciple> any ideas?
<antonius> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1001, should be 0
<antonius> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Jesdisciple> (I'm not network geek)
<Jesdisciple> no network*
<antonius> any ideas fols?
<antonius> \*folks
<MichaelDobrovits> hello to all, i would like to remove vim-tiny and vim common but package manager wants to uninstall ubuntu-minimal, is it safe to remove ubuntu-minimal?
<jiltdil> antonious:chage the uid
<Pici> antonius: That sounds like you didn't use visudo to modify /etc/sudoers .
<Hedgehog456> if i try compiz for one session, will it affect all sessions?
<jiltdil> antonious: sudo vi  /etc/passwd
<karla> sudo won't work
<antonius> jiltdil: sudo is NOT working tho
<jiltdil> antonious:ok
<antonius> and any "su" command doesn't seem to work
<jiltdil> antonious: use sudo -i
<antonius> jiltdil: k
<barefoot> After upgrading to 10.10, grub just hangs at the kernel picking screen waiting for a choice. It seems that GRUB_DEFAULT=0 and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 in /etc/default/grub arent being respected. I have tried update-grub also
<corinth> After I try to login to Ubuntu, (when the login screen disappears after pressing enter) it hangs indefinitely with just the background that was behind the login. Suggestions?
<antonius> jiltdil: same output
<terry> antonius: You can do sudo su -
<MichaelDobrovits> i would like to remove vim-tiny and vim common but package manager wants to uninstall ubuntu-minimal, is it safe to remove ubuntu-minimal?
<jiltdil> antonius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<karla> !repeat | MichaelDobrovits
<ubottu> MichaelDobrovits: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mineur> corinth: what does your syslog say?
<censuraumbra> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu's GUI, if someone can help me, please let me knoe
<jiltdil> antonious:change sudo password the links help u
<corinth> mineur, minor noob here. How do I view the syslog?
<nictrasavios> censuraumbra, !as
<nictrasavios> censuraumbra, !ask
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: try removing flashplugin-installer and try 64bit flash:
<Da|Mummy> "sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdc1 -s 64 -F 16 " will format my sd into fat16 with 64k cluster, correct?
<nictrasavios> fail.
<MichaelDobrovits> censuraumbra, what is the issue?
<nictrasavios> Can someone do that thingy for me?
<nictrasavios> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nictrasavios> therE!
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<nictrasavios> ha!
<terry> antonius: Are you using the original user account? (The one that was established when the OS was originally installed?)
<nictrasavios> win... :P
<martijn_dekker> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<mineur> corinth: hop into a console (ctrl + alt + f3)
<corinth> Alright mineur, I'm there
<ActionParsnip> !details | censuraumbra
<ubottu> censuraumbra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<antonius> terry: NO! this is the problem, i had to create a second account, because of (magical linux) vnc wouldn't work with that account..every other acccoiunt on this machine but that lol
<mineur> login
<antonius> terry:  so now its asking for a uid that's been assigned to another user at this point
<corinth> done
<mineur> now type tail /var/log/syslog
<terry> antonius: you might need to log into that original account to fix ti.
<mineur> see if you get useful info in there
<antonius> terry: original account deleted :(
<terry> antonius: Why did you delete the original account?
<andai> where do i put plugins i want to be able to use in audio players
<mineur> you might want to add -n1000 to that tail command to see more lines
<corinth> mineur: Hm...I don't see anything relevant. Just some networkmanager stuff.
<Pici> antonius: Have you modified /etc/sudoers recently?
<antonius> terry: well, figured i had no use for it..wanted to use the same username..didn't want to clutter gdm screen even more
<MichaelDobrovits> does anyone knows how to track permission issues? for example when i use virtualbox with sudo i get usb support and while i try normally it doesn't have usb support
<antonius> havent touched sudoers file
<mineur> well then maybe in tjhe log of your display driver?
<censuraumbra> I was trying to fix my multitouch support so I installed the utouch packages (idk if this is related, this is just what I was doing before the issue) After installing the packages the problem was not fixed so I restarted. Upon restart Ubuntu did not load into a GUI it was just command lines, so I entered the shutdown command and rebooted, now after it loads it just goes to a black screen. No command line, but
<censuraumbra>  my wifi light is on, so the hardware is registering. However, safe mode works with my normal graphic settings. (I am currently using  Ubuntu 10.10)
<mineur> check /var/log for interesting logging :)
<gaurav_help> IS there any Decompiler to decompile exe files
<terry> antonius: pastebinit /etc/goup
<jiltdil> antonius: /etc/group
<martijn_dekker> gaurav_help, there are plenty.. although most of them disassemble into assembly language
<c0d32> when I run the command "/bin/date $(cat command.txt)" and command.txt contains "; /bin/ls" then why aren't both programs executed?
<corinth> mineur: By the way (I meant to mention this), my graphical interface was corrupted somehow after installing the ATI driver, so I "fixed" that by following a suggestion to remove my xorg file. After I rebooted, the GUI was back. That's when this problem started
<psusi> gaurav_help: technicatlly such a thing is not possible, but there have been attempts to approximate it over the years
<martijn_dekker> (Or assembler.. I'm never sure what it's called)
<MichaelDobrovits> gaurav_help, you can try objdump
<MarkusT> Since 10.10 my middle mouse click does no longer work (ID=04d9:2083). Any idea on how to debug this issue? Middle click of the additional touchpad does work allright, so it seems to be some kind of driver problem.
<MichaelDobrovits> martijn_dekker, assembly :)
<martijn_dekker> Thanks
<mineur> did you backup your xorg file?
<corinth> Nope...silly me. :P
<corinth> I wasn't worried about it, because this is a fresh Wubi install
<MichaelDobrovits> martijn_dekker, assembler take assembly code and compiles it into machine language
<antonius> http://pastebin.com/Dn0Gdqqd
<martijn_dekker> That's why I was confused, most likely :P
<terry> antonius: pastebinit /etc/sudoers
<censuraumbra> Is anyone able to help me?
<MichaelDobrovits> tracking permission issues, anyone?
<nictrasavios> um, oh question. In compiz , When issueing commands to the mouse it talks about button 1, button 2, button 3, and so on till 6, Where are those 6 buttons on a labtop? I have 2 buttons and a tap-able touchpad.
<mineur> hmmm try running xconfigurator? not sure it's still called that way, been ages since I touched a graphical linux
<Dr_Willis> nictrasavios:  many gaming and other mice have much more then 3 buttons...
<antonius> terry: don't have permissions for sudoers...they let me view /etc/group tho..?
<[TK]D-Fender> nictrasavios: Your scroll-wheel, side buttons, etc
<antonius> lol@ "they"
<psusi> nictrasavios: if you only have 2 buttons, then you only have two buttons...
<Dr_Willis> nictrasavios:  also the scroll whell is like 4 and 5, left/right scroll = 6 and 7.
<mineur> lol psusi, sharply noticed ;)
<Dr_Willis> nictrasavios:   ive seen gaming mice with a amazing # of buttons :)  Mine has like 7 extras.. that i never use.
<mineur> buttons are overrated :D
 * mineur has 1 button
<MichaelDobrovits> mineur, lol
<motaka2> I have make install a program from where I should run  it?>
 * Dr_Willis pushes mineur 's button
<martijn_dekker> censuraumbra, you might want to try booting up again and writing down any errors that you see if X crashes again
<censuraumbra> There are no errors
<martijn_dekker> I once edited my wacom tablet's settings and caused X to choke on it for a few times
<mineur> lol Dr_Willis, now depends how many fingers you used ;)
<Dr_Willis> motaka2:  if you did a 'sudo make install' it should of installed it somewher ein the default path.
<censuraumbra> As far as I can tell it loads like normal
<martijn_dekker> Then I have no clue how to help you, censuraumbra.. sorry
<censuraumbra> Okay, any idea how to fix the synaptic mouse issue?
<MichaelDobrovits> censuraumbra, did you try to login using default x setting
<terry> antonius: antonius Well, you have about 3 other accounts, right?  None of the other accounts will work?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: it will most likely have a binary in $PATH so type a few letters of the command and hit TAB
<censuraumbra> I will try that, but I haven't yet
<jiltdil> antonious: what is the output of /etc/shadow
<terry> antonius: Only thing I can figure is that you've edited the sudoers account and you're going to have to fix it some how.
<terry> antonius: Try another user account.
<saulus> HELP! Lost a folder during partition-deletion. Unison did *not* make a copy of it. Need to recover!! Old partition: ext4. Actions done: deleted logic partition, created new&larger one with ext4 partition. Which action is best suited now?
<MichaelDobrovits>  censuraumbra type wo whom you anser so we can tell to whom your talking too. write starting letters of name and press tab to auto complete the name
<mineur> bbl, foooood
<andai> I installed an audacious plugin in /usr/lib/audacious/Input but it's not showing up in preferences D:
<blag> gdm keeps crashing on me ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/577129/ ), but using startx works just fine.  how do i debug this problem further?
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: a few letters of what ?
<Dr_Willis> blag:  perhaps from a console do a 'sudo service gdm stop' then 'sudo gdm' and watch that console for error messages when it crashes.
<nictrasavios> Dr_Willis, Oh wow. Lmao gotta get me one of them.
<ActionParsnip> saulus: foremost may help (use in livecd)
<jiltdil> antonious:What do you get when you type the command id at the command prompt? If you're not in the right group then you won't be able to sudo
<knightstalker> Hello,While on Try mode I can view my files in other HDDs,but when I want to install Ubuntu,it acts like there is now windows around,any ideas?
<MichaelDobrovits> sudo virtualbox runs with usb support but ./virtualbox doesn't anyone has a clue how to track this permission issue?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: the command which runs what you compiled....
<blag> Dr_Willis: okay, brb
<Dr_Willis> knightstalker:  mount the windows drives where you want hem to be..
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | knightstalker
<nictrasavios> HELP. "Replace the customied config file for /etc/shkel/.bashrc ?
<ubottu> knightstalker: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<terry> antonius: Or you could boot to a boot disk and choot over to the filesystem and run visudo and fix it that way.
<nictrasavios> got that message durring upgrade
<nictrasavios> What do i do :S
<jenia> where is pulseaudio config file?
<Dr_Willis> nictrasavios:  if you customized it.. then keep it.. if not.. let it use the maintainers default..
<pr0ton> hey people
<pr0ton> i did some stupid thing
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDobrovits: don't use sudo with gui apps, it's not suitable
<surex> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0ton> i did a fsck on my root partition
<pr0ton> now it reboots infinitely
<pr0ton> anyway, planning to do a clean install
<Dr_Willis> pr0ton:  a fsck when/how?
<martijn_dekker> ActionParsnip, your fix worked perfectly. No flash crashes anymore. I'd just like to commend you on being so quick and knowledgeable. Respect, man.
<Nitsuga> nictrasavios: If you never edited that file, it's safe to say yes to that question
<pr0ton> wanted to do it on a removable drive
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: that's fine as long as it wasn't mounted
<blag> Dr_Willis: there are no errors reported with that, and gdm doesn't even load
<pr0ton> but ended up accidentally doing it on root partition
<pr0ton> anyway, it's fsck-d now :P
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: I still dont understand
<pr0ton> what i wanted to know was
<marlow59> I don't find GRUB-BACKGROUND in /etc/default/grub .
<MichaelDobrovits> ActionParsnip, i know. but to have usb support inside virtualbox i need to give elevated privliges. how can i track the permission issues. mayb, lsof and group file?
<pr0ton> how i can get my application data back
<surex> !help | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0ton> like for KTorrent, Chomr etc
<jiltdil> antonius: u didn't give me the output yet :)
<pr0ton> everything else... i'll just reinstall.. have  bash file...
<marlow59> I don't find GRUB-BACKGROUND in /etc/default/grub
<jiltdil> antonius:also check for it   ls -l /etc/sudoers
<pr0ton> does anybody know what things to backup?
<pr0ton> like pidgin IRC logs etc
<MichaelDobrovits> ActionParsnip, i also have this issue with xsane, with elevated privliges it recognizes my scanner and without it doesn't
<marlow59> I don't find GRUB-BACKGROUND in /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: funnily my web is slow (android phone on G connection)
<jenia> where is pulseaudio config file?
<pr0ton> anybody?
<nictrasavios> Nitsuga, What you dont know if you edited it, like if a package might have done it. Cus i got 1200 or so extra packages on this box.
<saulus> ActionParsnip: the important files all are .tar.gz files but foremost does not know about this file type. Right? So any other idea?
<martijn_dekker> Mhm. You still replied faster than I'd expect anyone on an IRC channel to do :P
<marlow59> I don't find GRUB-BACKGROUND in /etc/default/grub wath's wrong?
<blag> pr0ton: backup all of the files and folders that start with . in your home directory
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDobrovits: check your group membership
<marlow59> a background
<pr0ton> blag, ?
<jnlsnl_> how do i keep my default mouse sensitivity when i activate twinview on tv?
<blag> sigh
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  its not too hard to tell it a path to some image file.. personally i set it to use /boot/grub.png
<Nitsuga> nictrasavios: humm... You can use the option to show the differences and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pr0ton> blag... is that enough?
<pr0ton> blag.. i got what you meant... .eclipse and stuff
<nictrasavios> Nitsuga, Its blank or hasent loaded :P So im guessing it was a mistake by the upgrader?
<blag> pr0ton: Places > Home, once Nautilus loads then press Ctrl+H on your keyboard to show hidden files, copy basically everything to a backup location
<ActionParsnip> saulus: foremost knows ALL files. Who told you it didn't?
<pr0ton> blag, ...
<pr0ton> anything else?
<marlow59> @ActionParsnip :I'm trying to have a background on GRUB 2  but don't find GRUB_BACKGROUND  on /etc/default/grub
<blag> pr0ton: well, if you want to copy system settings, then copy everything in etc
<saulus> ActionParsnip: the man page
<Polah> How would I go about changing processor core affininity for running processes
<jenia> what's this ratelimit.c file?
<Nitsuga> nictrasavios: maybe it was just "touched" (changed modification time) by some script but in fact it's not modified. Say yes
<MichaelDobrovits> ActionParsnip, what should i look for? vboxusers:me,root whereis usb permission
<Nitsuga> nictrasavios: anyway if anything breaks there is a backup of the old file
<blag> pr0ton: correction: copy everything in /etc/
<marlow59> I'm trying to have a background on GRUB 2  but don't find GRUB_BACKGROUND  on /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  add the line perhaps..   or edit /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme  to point to some file.
<gaurav_help> how i install a package while installing error comes The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<nimrod10`> has anyone succesfully made his/hers nvidia driver autodetect the second monitor ? I'm running lucid lynx 32bit
<saulus> ActionParsnip: the man page begins with BUILTIN FORMATS and does neither list tar nor gz files
<nictrasavios> Nitsuga, Oh, well thats good :P
<marlow59> thanks Dr_Willis ;)
<pr0ton> blag... ok
<blag> pr0ton: and use System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager to save a list of all installed packages
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, i'am
<jesus_> hi
<nictrasavios> what is a Nvidia driver? every time i hear of em they break things.
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: well now you are on native 64bit flash rather than 32bit + 64bit nspluginwrapper
<nimrod10`> MichaelDobrovits, any hints how to do it ?
<pr0ton> blag, i'll probably upgrade the dist... and i've got  a bash file that reinstalls the bare essentials for me :)
<MichaelDobrovits> nictrasavios, they work pretty good
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, shalom
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  ive seen some scripts/tools that auto-set the grub background image to be whatever the user has selected. :)
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, how can I copy my firefox history across a format and reinstall of Ubuntu?
<nictrasavios> MichaelDobrovits, but what are they?
<blag> nictrasavios: the nvidia driver is a proprietary video driver from the nvidia company that runs their video cards.  it does not always play well with Ubuntu, but it is the only way to get 3D acceleration with a lot of nvidia video cards
<ramon_Gimp> hello, how can i download a torrent on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  you could backup the .mozilla directory I think
<Nitsuga> nictrasavios: most times you should replace the file, as some apps rely on an updated configuration to work.
<Dr_Willis> ramon_Gimp:  theres dozens of torrent clients - transmission is installed by default
<pr0ton> Yerushalmi, thanks to the tip from blag.. you should look for some .xyz file in your ~ directory
<terry> Yerushalmi: You might want to try xmarks?
<nictrasavios> blag: So unless you got a special driver, don't bother with em?
<gaurav_help> how i install untrusted packages in ubuntu while installing it shows The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<marlow59> @ Dr_Willis : yeah I know but i prefer to set it up myself, terminal stuuf ;)
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: they are the proprietory drivers for Linux made by nvidia
<terry> Yerushalmi: History?
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`,  first thing is to install the latest drivers from nvidia. beta sometimes works better for my setup
<pr0ton> Yerushalmi, actualy there is a FF extension which does it
<psusi> ramon_Gimp: with the program "Transmission"
<nictrasavios> So bassicly, no special driver.... then avoid them at all costs?
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, if you experience strange behaviour replace driver again
<blag> Yerushalmi: copy the .mozilla folder in your home directory
<pr0ton> Yerushalmi, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/febe/
<blag> nictrasavios: pretty much
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  i just make mine use  a file like /boot/grubwallpaper.png then i copy whatever image i want to that file. :) or link it to the one i want to change.
<ActionParsnip> gaurav_help: run: sudo apt-get update    what is output. Use a pastebin
<blag> Dr_Willis: so, got any more help for me regarding the gdm crashing problem?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I was told that earlier but I didn't get an answer as to how easy it would be to open it afterwards. After all, often the folders have strange random letters
<nimrod10`> I have already the beta driver , 270.29. What now ?
<Yerushalmi> blag: Do you know if that works?
<Yerushalmi> pr0ton: Thanks, I'll  look into it
<pr0ton> Yerushalmi, try FEBE
<pr0ton> i'm sure it works
<jenia> where is pulseaudio config file?
<nimrod10`> MichaelDobrovits,  I have already the beta driver , 270.29. What now ? When I plug it in it doesn
<nimrod10`> t  detect
<nictrasavios> blag: Alright, my girlfriend broke her windows box (blue screen of death) a few years ago, cus she downladed and installed them, because her windows live messager told her it would improve her system.... lmao.
<Yerushalmi> pr0ton: Reading about it, thanks :)
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, what card is it? is it hdmi or dvi?
<blag> Yerushalmi: i am veru sure it works, but if youre not, then i suggest you use the Firefox bookmarks manager to export your bookmarks, then reinstall, then use the Firefox bookmarks manager to import them into your fresh firefox
<ActionParsnip> jenia: ~/.pulse  and ~/.pulserc
<ch_> It sounds simple but seems like an impossible task to me: I want to change the shortcut keys in evolution 2.30 under ubuntu. Help greatly appreciated.
<jnlsnl_> anyone know how i change mouse sensitivity when using twinview with a tv?
<pr0ton> blag... any idea how i can store my mount info?
<blag> pr0ton: copy /etc/fstab
<pr0ton> as in after a fresh install, the UUIDs dont change right?
<nimrod10`> MichaelDobrovits,  it is the macbook nvidia M9400. Dont know how to check if it is hdmi or dvi
<blag> pr0ton: and /etc/mtab
<nictrasavios> pr0ton, /etc/fstab.
<blag> pr0ton: incorrect
<Dr_Willis> pr0ton:  if you repartition/resize they can change.
<pr0ton> no repartitioning, just format and install
<jenia> ActionParsnip: thanx
<Dr_Willis> You can set a UUID with the tune2fs command if you wanted to
<MichaelDobrovits> jnlsnl_, xset m x y where x and y are the sensitivity params i think but google it before
<terry> Yerushalmi: tar cvf Firefox-Backup.tgz .mozilla    #And then on the new system  tar zxvf Firefox-Backup.tgz
<blag> pr0ton: reformats i believe change UUIDs
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, did you chk your fn f'something" to make the second monitor work?
<pr0ton> blag, ok... i will map the new UUIDs then
<nimrod10`> MichaelDobrovits, dont have a fn for monitor
<blag> pr0ton: any other questions ;-)
<jnlsnl_> MichaelDobrovits is that in xorg.conf  ?
<terry> Yerushalmi: Put the Firefox-Backup.tgz on a thumb drive and then place it on the new system's home dir and do tar zxvf Firefox-Backup.tgz
<pr0ton> thinking... dont want to lose data :D
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: clear your browser cache too. No point backing up temp internet files
<artli> Hello. Please, give me a command for connecting to a WPA2-PSK-protected network. Sorry for the noob question.
<jnlsnl_> or in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: your backups will keep data integrity
<jenia> what's this ratelimit.c file? Often, when I start a new video on SMPlayer or Pause/Unpause it, the entire screen becomes black'n'white and stays that way. When I look at /var/log/messages file after that, it always says pulseaudio: ratelimit.c: [some #] of events suppressed.
<pr0ton> ActionParsnip, what is that supposed to mean?
<blag> pr0ton: if you create separate partitions for /boot, /etc, /home, and another for everything else, and you dont reformat any of those partitions reinstalling in the future, you can keep your data and config and upgrade at the same time
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, nvidia control panel doesn't recognize the monitor when you connect it?
<ThinkT510> !wireless | artli
<ubottu> artli: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pr0ton> blag, i see... but many times a new distro causes problems using older config files...
<marlow59> I just can't mount a sony flash drive on VM BOX
<nimrod10`> MichaelDobrovits, it does but I have to manually cnofigure it every time
<blag> pr0ton: true
<artli> Thanks, guys.
<ActionParsnip> artli: if you use wicd it has a curses based UI for configuring wireless easily
<blag> pr0ton: its a tradeoff between using old config files and not having to backup everything before upgrading
<marlow59> I just can't mount a sony flash drive on VM BOX
<artli> No, i need bash command.
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, try connecting then rebooting than check the control panel. hdmi is not plugnplay atleast with my setup
<pr0ton> yeah... maybe one day we'll all move to the cloud :P
<pr0ton> and none of this then
<pr0ton> but i dont see it happening anytime soon
<marlow59> I just can't mount a sony flash drive on VM BOX
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, you can setup that the second monitor will always work through xorg but you need to make your research about xorg
<nimrod10`> MichaelDobrovits, it does detect it automagically when I boot with the monitor connected but not whenI bring thecomputer from sleep and then plug the computer
<Yerushalmi> terry, ActionParsnip, blag: Thanks for all the help. I'll make use of both that and FEBE to make doubly sure :)
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: as you are concerned about data loss then make sure you have an acceptable backup which you can easily restore from
<joeb_> so let me get this straight .. apt-get is for packages / repots whatever .. dpkg is for individual stuff correct ?
<marlow59> I just can't mount a sony flash drive on VM BOX, I tried adding it to known usb devices, but still doesn't show up even after unmouting on Ubuntu
<Yerushalmi> pr0ton: Thanks for the FEBE link  too :)
<joeb_> is that a good approach to look at it ?
<marlow59> I just can't mount a sony flash drive on VM BOX, I tried adding it to known usb devices, but still doesn't show up even after unmouting on Ubuntu
<blag> Yerushalmi: that never hurts
<pr0ton> ActionParsnip, i know that, i was just wondering which specific data to backup
<terry> Yerushalmi: NP
<MichaelDobrovits> nimrod10`, hmmmm with that i can't help, disable sleep in power managment
<marlow59> I just can't mount a sony flash drive on VM BOX, I tried adding it to known usb devices, but still doesn't show up even after unmouting on Ubuntu
<MichaelDobrovits> nictrasavios, come again? what is the issue?
<Guest49657> guys, i updated 10.04 to 10.10
<Guest49657> and nothing
<Guest49657> no boot, ... nothing
<Guest49657> any kernel, same pb.
<pr0ton> Guest49657, upgrading is a bad idea
<pr0ton> it never worked for me
<marlow59> agreed
<pr0ton> fresh install is better...
<marlow59> ;)
<MichaelDobrovits> marlow59, try vm with sudo and then you can know if it's ubuntu's permissions or vm's
<nictrasavios> MichaelDobrovits, currently nothing.
<Guest49657> pr0ton, this is crazy. it shouldn  t
<ActionParsnip> Joeb_: apt-get pulls down files with wget (i believe) then dpkg to install the debs. You can use dpkg yourself to install individual debs manually
<terry> Guest49657: Are there several kernels to choose from?
<Guest49657> if I fresh install, i lose /home
<Guest49657> terry, yes.
<Guest49657> 3.
<jenia> what's this ratelimit.c file? Often, when I start a new video on SMPlayer or Pause/Unpause it, the entire screen becomes black'n'white and stays that way. When I look at /var/log/messages file after that, it always says pulseaudio: ratelimit.c: [some #] of events suppressed.
<Guest49657> i am currently in a recovery mode and everything (graphics) seems normal actually
<terry> Guest49657: Did you try 'em all?
<Guest49657> terry, yes
<lcb> what's the chan for natty? pls
<dajhorn> marlow59: You might need the Virtual Box extension pack to get full USB support.  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#settings-usb
<nictrasavios> lcb: right here.
<Guest49657> black screen, then the first two notes of initing session and like a crash and a black screen again
<terry> Guest49657: So you was able to boot recovery mode?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | lcb
<ubottu> lcb: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Guest49657> terry, yes.
<nictrasavios> oh nvm.
<genii-around> lcb: Also #ubuntu+1
<marlow59> @dajhorn : thanks, gonna try it ;)
<Tewr> Hey. I installed ubuntu 10.10 yesterday on a laptop, it worked like a charm, wifi and everything. Today, the wifi won't connect to my router anymore. When clicking on my wifi network, the wifi icon just keeps animating and every now and then I am re-prompted for the password, which is already saved by the applet. is there any way to reset the wifi adapter? like resintalling it or something?
<pr0ton> ThinkT510, April 28 is the date for the stable release?
<pr0ton> or the alpha?
<Guest49657> but i don t know what i should diagnose actually...
<lcb> nictrasavios, ok, thanks. so ubuntu+ or ubuntu1 if i recall, doesn't exist anymore, i guess
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: the hidden folders in $HOME store settings for apps. Also check in ~/.config for more possibilities
<Pici> lcb: Its #ubuntu+1
<MichaelDobrovits> Tewr, did you update?
<ThinkT510> pr0ton: stable release, it's already on alpha 3
<pr0ton> ActionParsnip, thanks... nothing to look for in /etc/* and /var/* ?
<dajhorn> Tewr:  Did you do a full power-off?
<marlow59> @Tewr: try to reinstall the driver
<marlow59> ;)
<lcb> ojj yeah.. . Thancs Pici :)
<ActionParsnip> Tewr: which wifi chip?
<pr0ton> ThinkT510, cool...
<Guest49657> terry, the weird thing is i can listen to the beginning of the starting session notes...
<Tewr> MichaelDobrovits: Yes, but this was yesterday just after installing.
<Guest49657> but nothing at screen and a crash
<marlow59> @Tewr :also check /etc/network/interfaces, if your card is fine.
<Guest49657> nothing else but a black screen; nothing is able to interact
<MichaelDobrovits> and before the update you wifi worked and after the update it stoped?
<terry> Guest49657: Recovery mode from the hard drive, right?
<Guest49657> yes
<MichaelDobrovits> Tewr, and before the update you wifi worked and after the update it stoped?
<terry> Guest49657: Or did you boot from CD?
<Guest49657> terry, from hddd
<terry> Guest49657: Ok, well you should be able to fix it.
<pr0ton> blag, ActionParsnip, ok, people thanks a lot, i'll be moving to 10.04 or 10.10 soon on my desktop
<Guest49657> how?
<pr0ton> laptop has 10.04.2
<terry> Guest49657: But let me ask you this;  What partitions do you have?
<marlow59> @Tewr : is /etc/network/interfaces right?
<aum> help - did an apt-get upgrade and now my sound won't work - I have usb audio adaptor (was working before upgrade), and pulseaudio meters show levels when i play audio - but i can't hear anything
<Guest49657> terry, i think i did the normal thing
<ActionParsnip> Guest49657: change your boot options from: quiet splash   to: nomodeset
<MichaelDobrovits> Tewr, look at grubs menu if it gives any other kernels than the default than you can try diffrent kernels to see if it's a kernel issue
<Tewr> MichaelDobrovits: no, it worked before, during and after. After Turning the computer back on today, it just wont connect...
<Tewr> ActionParsnip: I need a minute to answer that
<Guest49657> ActionParsnip, do you think it s splash related?
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<MichaelDobrovits> ActionParsnip, what's the nomodest option?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49657: if you video chip is nvidia also add: nouveau.blacklist=1
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<Guest64220> what is the command line equivalent of nautilus' "Make Link" ?
<Tewr> @marlow59: Could you evolve, "check"?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49657: possibility
<Guest49657> terry, my partitionning is /boot /root /home
<Guest49657> sorry qnd /swap
<ActionParsnip> MichaelDobrovits: its great for fixing black screen boot
<marlow59> @ Tewr try sudo ifup [ your interface] ( for exemple eth0 )
<guntbert> Guest64220: ln -s <src> <dest>
<Dr_Willis> Guest49657:  /root is differnt from '/' (which is called 'root' also)
<Guest49657> Dr_Willis, right; sorry:
<marlow59> GUest 49... Yes
<marlow59> ;)
<Guest49657> i have /    /boot  and /swap
<marlow59> @ Tewr try sudo ifup [ your interface] ( for exemple eth0 )
<Guest49657> just these 3
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<BluesKaj> test
<Dr_Willis> Guest49657:  do you really need a /boot ?  :) a /home would be more usefull in many cases
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<Guest49657> Dr_Willis, definitely
<MichaelDobrovits> virtualbox has usb support only when invoking virtual box with elevated privliges why?
<guntbert> BluesKaj: not here please
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<terry> Guest49657: Well, maybe the easiest thing to do would be to just re-install and do not format /home  ... Oh wait, you DO NOT have separate /home dir? Well, scratch that idea...
<dumber> I try to install clamav 0.97 on 10.04 and get sudo freshclam
<dumber> freshclam: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, can help me?
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<guntbert> MichaelDobrovits: virtual box support is in #vbox
<nictrasavios> i g2g , cyahs
<marlow59> whath's the file to édite the mirrors checked in updates? Got a lot of errors from google.dll...
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*   <==============================
<BluesKaj> guntbert,  had to , lighten up pls, it was only one word
<Roasted_> Question - I am running Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I ran a command (gvfs-mount smb://fileserver/users/$() and now my terminal prompt is continually showing up as $. The kicker is, even on other Ubuntu computers on the domain, it shows up the same way. How can I fix this?
<MichaelDobrovits> guntbert, it's not a virtualbox issue it's permission issue in ubuntu
<Guest49657> terry, no, don t think I have a dedicated /home: because i couldn t install 10.04 with different partitions, there was also a bug in 10.04 and spereataded /Var partition
<marlow59> Dr_Willis : thanks a lot ;)
<Tewr> @marlow59: sudo ifup says "unknown interface wlan0", same with eth0...
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:   most likely theres a google entry in the apt.sources.d directory
<guntbert> MichaelDobrovits: I'm certain it is a vbox issue - join me there please
<marlow59> @ Tewr : don't have eth1
<marlow59> ?
<Guest49657> so I have to hope the noquiet option is responsible?  I think there s something later, cause i can hear an init starting session just before a crash
<terry> Guest49657: If you have interent connection, I supose you could try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ThinkT510> Tewr: iwconfig will give you a list of your network interfaces
<azertyy> hello there
<azertyy> is there anyone ?
<azertyy> here
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Guest49657> terry, i did it ...
<joeb_> why does ubuntu eat up my battery on this laptop 0_o
<Roasted_> Has anybody by chance ran ActivInspire software on Ubuntu? I'm trying to install it but their instructions just stop after adding the repo. Curious if anybody knows how to finish out the steps, as I'm not sure what the package name is.
<Guest49657> Should I put then in boot: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic root=UUID=a869230b-1624-4467-bd9f-dda4840a4e85 ro nomodeset
<azertyy> well, i got a problem on my server, how to perform a complete backup of all my configuration file
<azertyy> ?
<azertyy> i need to reinstall my system
<ThinkT510> !backup | azertyy
<ubottu> azertyy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Guest49657> terry, dist-upgrade does nothing.
<dumber> freshclam: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. anyone  can help me?? clamav 0.97 on 10.04
<of2vil> hello, i finally made some progress with display port and alsa: i am now able to hear sound through the display port by running: aplay -D plughw:1,3 file.wav - can someone help me to set this to my default output device, because i tried this in the ~/.asoundrc http://pastie.org/private/qgsp6mjaxsttxtpcdgofw (HDMI because /proc/asound/pcm: "01-03:  HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1") - i would
<of2vil> appreciate any help
<azertyy> well, before doing a backup i want to know if it possible to do something ?
<joeb_> question .. i just installed k3b and it isn't showing in my menu .. i can run it form the command line just not the applications menu .. should i restart or do i have to manually add it to my taskbar ?
<azertyy> what i have done is : i done chmod -R 777 /
<nishant> you should be able to see in app menu - why not ?
<azertyy> with chown -R root:root /
<azertyy> is it good to that ?
<joeb_> k3b: /usr/bin/k3b /usr/share/man/man1/k3b.1.gz
<Guest49657> terry, Dr_Willis: could it be a bad configuration in kernel? what would be the behaviour if /ext4 was not built in? could this have the symptoms i have?
<nishant> if its not shown in app menu I think it does appear in Menu after reboot too
<azertyy> hello anyone there ?
<AJRimmer> looking for the correct path to samba_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2_i386.deb   the package manager keep coming back with file not found
<terry> Guest49657: We should look at what is in the sources.list
<azertyy> what i have done is : i done chmod -R 777 /
<nishant> !repeat | azertyy
<ubottu> azertyy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<azertyy> with chown -R root:root /
<terry> Guest49657: grep -v "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<BluesKaj> terry,  Guest49657 , are you discussing upgrading the OS to the next version ? if so then the command is , sudo do-release-upgrade , but make sure there no nondefault ppa repos enabled in the sources.list or package manager first
<AbuBadr> hi there
<terry> BluesKaj: Yes, thatks
<YouKay> Hey guys, my USB sockets get overheated on operation, when I run Ubuntu. :( I checked the hardware, they're okay. So, can any OS feature-failure cause this problem?
<Roasted_> Question - I am running Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I ran a command (gvfs-mount smb://fileserver/users/$() and now my terminal prompt is continually showing up as $. The kicker is, even on other Ubuntu computers on the domain, it shows up the same way. How can I fix this?
<azertyy> how to recover to default configuratioN ?
<joeb_> i did dpkg-reconfigure k3b
<joeb_> same thing
<AbuBadr> i need flash player for chrome   it's telling that its already there but i couldn't find it!!!!!
<dumber> freshclam: error while loading shared libraries: libclamav.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. anyone  can help me?? clamav 0.97 on 10.04
<terry> Guest49657: Let us look at your sources.list  and see what is there, or not there
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<MichaelDobrovits> YouKay, r u sure?
<volvering> hello some one can help me to put in red an directory btween 2 ubuntu pc?
<marlow59> what's the difference between atp-get and aptitude ?
<YouKay> MichaelDobrovits: Unfortunately, yes. :(
<nishant> AbuBadr, for chrome you need to install   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nishant> aptitude is the program name , apt-get is one of its commands
<marlow59> what's the difference between atp-get and aptitude ?
<YouKay> marlow59: aptitude is a wrapper around apt-get. So, it's more convenient to use, and more advisable.
<MichaelDobrovits> marlow59, apt-get uses wget to download and dpkg to install the package
<nishant> aptitude is not the program name ?
<marlow59> more convenient? Aptitude? Why?
<AbuBadr> nishant, nonfree !!!   it's not a free software?!!
<marlow59>  more convenient? Aptitude? Why?
<marlow59> @YouKay  more convenient? Aptitude? Why?
<nishant> Not sure about that , but thats how I got it working in Chrome
<YouKay> marlow59: Because it offers your greater choices and flexibility. aptitude automatically removes non-required packages
<nishant> just install and try once
<YouKay> * you
<motaka2> I have make install a program from where I can run it ?
<lcb> if anyone here using easycap, could you please point me a place with additional steps to do under ubuntu.
<marlow59> apt-get do it too no?
<erUSUL> motaka2: command line?
<MichaelDobrovits> YouKay, when did you discovered this issue. how long you use ubuntu?
<anthony_> what's the quickest easiest way to set up internet sharing?  I have a 3G dongle, and both wired and wireless capabilities between machines.  ubuntu 10.10 on both.  would like to use wireless if possible
<YouKay> motaka2: Terminal
<dirty-d> sup peeps!
<erUSUL> !ics | anthony_ with network manager
<ubottu> anthony_ with network manager: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<motaka2> YouKay: I dont know how what is the name of the file
<barefoot> After upgrading to 10.10, grub just hangs at the kernel picking screen waiting for a choice. It seems that GRUB_DEFAULT=0 and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 in /etc/default/grub arent being respected. I have tried update-grub also but no go, any ideas?
<YouKay> MichaelDobrovits: I have been using Ubuntu for 2 years, and I discovered the issue just last week.
<ThinkT510> !compile | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nishant> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Gx4> Can anyone tell me more about ubuntu server cloud ? How does it work? How to connect multiple users?
<motaka2> erUSUL:  I dont know how what is the name of the file
<YouKay> MichaelDobrovits: On my laptop, actually, which is compaq 6710s, RAM 512 DDR2, Core 2 duo.
<nishant> Does ubuntu cloud use somethig like RHCS ?
<erUSUL> motaka2: ls /usr/local/bin/
<BluesKaj> MichaelDobrovits,  YouKay , there's a long standing debate about apt vs aptitude , they both work altho aptitude had the reputation of handling dependencies in a more organized manner than apt , some say this is no longer the case.
<ThinkT510> !cloud | Gx4
<ubottu> Gx4: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<MichaelDobrovits> YouKay, probably your fan i accumulated dust or something and now you system radiates heat everywhere
<motaka2> erUSUL: pear  peardev  pecl  phar  phar.phar  php  php-config  phpize
<Phase> I need help with a bash scripting issue, it's a fairly small script and my issue lies within the filename being created with tar.. more info on the paste if anyone could help me out: http://sprunge.us/RFCH
<erUSUL> motaka2: does any of them ring a bell?
<motaka2> erUSUL: I have installed mysqlworkbench , I have extracted the tar file on desktop and I ./config and then make and then make install
<AJRimmer> what version of smbd should i have for 10.10? can't find any that don't fail  of dependencies
<MichaelDobrovits> YouKay, does your computer has heating issues? like it feels boiling inside or something?
<YouKay> MichaelDobrovits: I checked it once, and it's okay. But well, a second checking would be better, thanks.
<motaka2> erUSUL: Now I dont know what I should do
<YouKay> MichaelDobrovits: None that I remember. Everything was okay till last week.
<YouKay> I think, it might be a hardware problem, you're right MichaelDobrovits. I am going to give it a checking. Thanks
<MichaelDobrovits> YouKay, it's not hardware it's cooling issue
<erUSUL> motaka2: try with mysqlworkbench as command
<motaka2> erUSUL: donkarlo@desk:~/Desktop/workbench$ mysqlworkbench
<milen8204> I get that massage when i open my Wine "Could not create the archive
<milen8204> Archive type not supported." , anyone can help ?
<motaka2> bash: mysqlworkbench: command not found
<guntbert> BluesKaj: the debate is not aptitude vs apt  but aptitude vs apt-get, both are front ends for apt
<erUSUL> motaka2: according to this http://wb.mysql.com/?page_id=152 the command is mysql_workbench
 * BluesKaj sees the correction cops are back , splitting hairs
<motaka2> erUSUL: donkarlo@desk:~/Desktop/workbench$ mysql_workbench
<motaka2> bash: mysql_workbench: command not found
<MichaelDobrovits> which group does usb belongs to?
<log22> irc.freenode.net
<erUSUL> motaka2: check the webpage i linked. detailed build instructions there.
 * soda waves
<XzargX> Needing a new motherboard - anyone had any issues with  a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R ?
<SaadTalaat> s
<MichaelDobrovits> XzargX, how seems to be the issue mate?
<jotbe> Phase: %k in $DATE?
<MichaelDobrovits> XzargX, ^  what
<Leopsx> oi
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can set my terminal entry back to default? It seems to have gotten messed up and only displays a $.
<XzargX> no issue - just wondered if anyone had any config issues before I bought one
<nathanforbes> Roasted_, you mean your PS1 prompt?
<erUSUL> Roasted_: relaunch the terminal.
<Roasted_> erUSUL, I did. and rebooted.
<Roasted_> erUSUL, something got FUBAR'd. :(
<Roasted_> nathanforbes, yeah.
<Phase> jotbe: Hmm, is that not supposed to be there? /me double checks `man date`
<erUSUL> Roasted_: paste your ~/.bashrc in paste.ubuntu.com
<nathanforbes> check your ~/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc
<nathanforbes> yeah what he said
<Roasted_> erUSUL, just know, this happened to my domain account (ubuntu is on our windows domain here at work)
<Roasted_> erUSUL, I went to a different ubuntu computer, logged in, and I have the same problem there too.
<Phase> jotbe: The manpage has it listed as: %k  hour ( 0..23)
<[TK]D-Fender> motaka2: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/workbench/en/wb-launching-linux.html
<jotbe> Phase: sorry, didn't have a look at the man page. (not logged into ubuntu right now)
<Phase> jotbe: ah
<Phase> jotbe: thanks for trying at least
<erUSUL> Roasted_: do not have experience with domain logins... maybe they are configured to use another shell ? sh? what happens if yu run « bash » in that promt?
<erUSUL> motaka2: any progress?
<jotbe> Phase: how often does it occur?
<motaka2> erUSUL: wait ...
<Roasted_> erUSUL, if I type bash, I get the regular prompt back with firstname_lastname@computername:~$
<MichaelDobrovits> how to check usb device node permissions?
<Roasted_> erUSUL, I just cant make it stick, and its completely raged me :/
<ohzie> I installed samba over the weekend and now, back at work, Nautilus can't access my windows shares.
<Phase> jotbe: The cronjob has it run at 1:30am and 1:30pm every day, and so far it seems to be the morning ones that get the filename wrong
<ohzie> I've uninstalled Samba(I don't need it anymore) but It's still not working. Any suggestions?
<Phase> jotbe: As far as testing it goes, this is twice it's happened out of 4 times of letting cron run the script
<[cata]> hi, im new with ubuntu
<[cata]> is there any easy way to mirror a drive?
<[cata]> or a drive from a computer in the network ?
<[cata]> that has windows on it
<MichaelDobrovits> [cata], do you mean backing up?
<jotbe> Phase: what about putting the path and file param in double quotes?
<sisyphus> Hi. I have to use madwifi driver for my wlan device and it works fine, but after suspend/hibernate the device is not active anymore and I have to remove/push the module (ath_pci) again. Is there any solution? I've tried adding networking to the acpi-support but it didn't help.
<erUSUL> Roasted_: i think thast those domain logins are using /bin/sh as shell. do « getent passwd username » what do you get for one of this "domainlogins" ?
<ohzie> [cata]: DD will image a drive for you
<Roasted_> erUSUL, should I use my actual username nad pw?
<ohzie> !dd | [cata]
<Roasted_> for the domain acct?
<Phase> jotbe: Hmm, there's no spaces in any of the directory or filenames, but I'll definitely try it
<MichaelDobrovits> how to check usb device node permissions?
<karlo94> anyone know some very lite-wight browser whit flash, images and java, or something like that ?
<jotbe> Phase: just a general hint to avoid issues with command args
<[cata]> MichaelDobrovits yes, i have a drive on windows os that i want to backup on an ubuntu machine
<Phase> jotbe: Alright, thanks :)
<Phase> karlo94: Chrome
<erUSUL> Roasted_: passwd is literal in that command is « getent passwd $your_user_name »
<ohzie> [cata]: man dd to look at its manual. Basically, you do dd if=/dev/sourcedevice of=/path/to/image/or/target/device
<MichaelDobrovits> [cata], i suggest rsync google for rsync backup in google
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: depends on the usb device... network devices wont even have a device node
<jotbe> Phase: you might try with a small one-liner script to catch the issue. or did you already?
<Roasted_> erUSUL, it comes back with my_name:x:random numbers:last name, first name: /home/local/DOMAIN/my_name:/bin/sh
<joeb_> Question .. i had ssh enabled right .. first off i did a sudo /etc/ini.td/sshd stop / rebooted the computer and its back on .. now i just did a sudo ufw deny 22 .. i did a nmap on my ip and port 22 is still open .. what am i doing wrong ?
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, k, but what about all other devices like scanners and usb-hdds?
<erUSUL> Roasted_: ok thats the probem you are using /bin/sh as shell instead of /bin/bash
<Roasted_> erUSUL, do you know how to flip that around?
<Phase> jotbe: I'm going to try that next actually
<erUSUL> Roasted_: simply run « chsh » and choose/type /bin/bash as shell
<Roasted_> erUSUL, it says my user does not exist in /etc/passwd
<jotbe> Phase: create the $DATE in the same way as in the script and echo it. then create the $DATE with the time of both crontab triggers :)
<Roasted_> erUSUL, domain account, mind you
<brandon_> How do I chroot a Hardy Heron machine for recovery?
<erUSUL> Roasted_: you have to find out how to change default shell for those accounts... i am not familiar with them
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, k, but what about all other devices like scanners and usb-hdds nodes?
<Phase> jotbe: Alright, thanks for the suggestions
<Roasted_> erUSUL, okay. thanks for the lead bro. appreciate it.
<brandon_> The machine is configured for LVM, and I'm having an issue getting it to mount during recovery
<jotbe> Phase: maybe with +/-1 or 2min
<jotbe> np :)
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: again depends... webcams create /dev/videoN devices a usb_to_serial creates a /dev/ttyUSBN device etc ...
<motaka2> erUSUL: it says I must have /home/donkarli/mysql_workbench/usr/local/bin  but I just have  /home/donkarli/mysql_workbench/usr/local/lib
<joeb_> ok it worked
<erUSUL> Roasted_: no problem
<joeb_> i don't know why ssh is still open
<guenni> Hello, how can I exit a channel?
<erUSUL> motaka2: :/
<erUSUL> guenni: /part
<guenni> thx
<motaka2> erUSUL: so I should give up ?
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, ok. lets say i have an issue with xsane, it recognize my scanner only when i invoke xsane with elevated privliges otherwise it doesn't
<erUSUL> motaka2: i dunno... do you followed the instructions in the page? do you got any error in any of the steps?
<ray_> can anyone see me?
<MichaelDobrovits> ray_, yep
<motaka2> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/DRgrx0Fb
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: ok from what i gather you have to be in the scanner group
<brandon_> anyone have any idea how to chroot a hardy heron machine for recovery?  I can't get it to mount my disks (they are LVM -> Ext3)
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how to change the default shell for domain accounts on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: do « sudo adduser $USER scanner » and log out; log in again
<erUSUL> !find libmysqlclient
<ubottu> Found: libmysqlclient-dev, libmysqlclient16, libmysqlclient16-dev
<vegancheesesteak> hi, i'm still trying to solve a grub issue with 8.04LTS Server.  After an apt-get upgrade that updated grub I cannot boot and when trying to re-install grub i receive a /boot/grub/stage1 not found even though it is on the drive. could anyone help or make some suggestions?
<erUSUL> motaka2: typo? install libmysqlclient16-dev and libmysqlclient-dev
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, ok. does adduser adds a group in /etc/group?
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: yes
<motaka2> erUSUL: What ?
<Gx4> So on a cloud each user gets his own image right ?
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, The group scanner does not exists
<mutante> Gx4: image? i dont think so, just huge storage and permissions
<Tewr> Hey I'm having some strange problems with my wlan, I tried most stuff. How can remove and then re-install the driver for the wlan card?
<erUSUL> motaka2: sorry; i checked the paste the name is ok... what version of ubuntu is this?
<motaka2> erUSUL: 8.04
<mutante> Tewr: how did you install it
<erUSUL> !find libmysqlclient hardy
<ubottu> Found: libmysqlclient15-dev, libmysqlclient15off
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, you should addgroup before adduser to group
<Tewr> mutante: It worked out of the box after installing ubuntu yesterday. today it finds wlans but won't connect.
<erUSUL> motaka2: in 8.04 only libmysqlclient15-dev not 16 is aviable. install it and check if it compiles
<Gx4> mutante > so if you have many users on a cloud you just add them different permissions ?
<motaka2> erUSUL: How can I do that ?
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: the sane packages should have added the group afaik
<erUSUL> motaka2: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, ok thx.
<erUSUL> motaka2: and all the other packages
<mutante> Tewr: get any specific error message?
<hal> I have removed the power button applet from my ubuntu gnome panel. Does anyone know how I can restore it, please?
<mutante> Gx4: i guess so, yeah
<Tewr> mutante: no the icon just animates for like 30 seconds and then re-prompts the wlan password
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: i do have the group here in my 10.04 install
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how to change the default shell for domain accounts on Ubuntu?
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, i don't have it in karmic
<motaka2> erUSUL:  now it says it can't find the package sqllite3-dev
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, anyway i've added the group and the user i'll see if it works
<mutante> Tewr: this might help to get some outpout about whats going on  http://argandgahandapandpa.wordpress.com/2009/03/07/debugging-wifi-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Tewr> mutante: exactly the kind of article I was looking for, thx. Ill give it a shot
<mutante> Tewr: if it worked already and you didnt install anything else since that on your box, the "reinstall" approach does not sound like it will change things.. its not windows
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, btw do you know why virtualbox recognizes my usb device only when i invoke it with elevated privliges? i'm in vboxusers group, but it seems theres somekind of usb permission issue that only root can use usb device in vbox
<joeb_> ok im back .. i have an issue with my ubuntu box .. its a laptop right .. my 10-key is not working .. i put on num lock and same issue .. any ideas ?
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: sorry dunno
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: /join #vbox ?
<erUSUL> !find sqlite hardy
<ubottu> Found: libdbd-sqlite3-perl, libsqlite0, libsqlite0-dev, libsqlite3-0, libsqlite3-dev, python-pysqlite2, python-pysqlite2-dbg, sqlite, sqlite-doc, sqlite3 (and 69 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sqlite&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<Tewr> mutante: Ok :)
<erUSUL> motaka2: libsqlite3-dev ?? really looks like the package expects a more recent distribution to be compiled in
<hal> does anyone even know what that button is called. Then maybe I can search for it
<MichaelDobrovits> erUSUL, what manages permissions in ubuntu, point me to the correct lib or bin. channle #vbox admins are dorment or something and it seems that users there don't know what their talking about
<majid> Hi all. I've got a .DAT video file and I don't know how to play it. Can you help me buddy?
<erUSUL> MichaelDobrovits: there is no single lib or bin that does that...
<motaka2> sqlite3-dev   , what do you mean ?
<mutante> MichaelDobrovits: if only root is allowed to mount something, check /etc/fstab and "users" ..bla
<erUSUL> motaka2: i mean that 8.04 may be too old for what you want. maybe you should use an older versionof mysql wrokbench. one released circa 2008
<nishant> .dat i usually opened by default ubuntu video players
<hal> I have removed the power button applet from my ubuntu gnome panel. Does anyone know how I can restore it, please?  does anyone even know what that button is called? Then maybe I can search for it
<MichaelDobrovits> mutante, it doesn't seems a mounting issue because not unly hdds are greyed out in the list all of my usb devices are greyed out while i run it as user
<nishant> hal -> right click on panel and add to panel
<motaka2> erUSUL: I can Uninstall this ubuntu , what should I do then ?
<hal> nishant: it's not listed
<erUSUL> motaka2: again use an older versionof mysql wrokbench. one released circa 2008
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how to change the default shell for domain accounts on Ubuntu?
<MichaelDobrovits> what is ubuntu-minimal package is it safe to remove to compile vi from scratch?
<mutante> MichaelDobrovits: i also need to use mount to mount by usb storage devices.. unless automount does it
<berto-> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a hard drive, which was /dev/sda.  i then added some drives and it became sdd, why and is there a way to make it sda?  i'm pretty certain it's the first SATA port, so it _should_ be sda.
<mutante> Roasted_: define "domain account". LDAP? Windows Active Directory? non-local users? on the remote server then
<nishant> hal, go to System - Preference - Power and check in general tab ...
<roger_padactor> if I have ubuntu setup on virtual box as a guest, how do I set it up so I can have access to some local sites from the host machine?
<nishant> ubuntu by defaults removes the battery icon if the battery is fully charged
<roger_padactor> set static IP?
<lazarus_> ** Message: Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<lazarus_> gstffmpegdemux.c(1255): gst_ffmpegdemux_open (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin1/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin21/ffdemux_swf:ffdemux_swf0: Input/output error
<hal> nishant: the applet is a menu that does other things, like log out, switch user, hibernate etc
<nishant> check this hal
<MichaelDobrovits> what is ubuntu-minimal package is it safe to remove to compile vi from scratch?
<Alphanaut> hmm, just installed 10.10 on a laptop.  should i be nervous that there are a TON of established sequential ports open in netstat?  like 4444, 4445, 4446, 4447, etc.  Seems odd for huge ranges to be established: http://pastebin.com/0fyKSRZa
<kninetimmy> hey all
<hal> nishant: I'm afraid that isn't the applet I mean
<nishant> does ubuntu consume less power than windows
<kninetimmy> yes
<nishant> you mean shutdown thingy
<hal> nishant: yes, it displays about 10 options
<No`> hi all
<nishant> Try add to panel indicator apple
<No`> I've got a very annoying with nautilus. when I'm trying to open it, it segfaults.
<nishant> applet*
<No`> dmesg last line: "[ 1177.126239] nautilus[4960]: segfault at bf112ff0 ip 001d396d sp bf112ff0 error 6 in libgio-2.0.so.0.2600.1[110000+e8000]
<MichaelDobrovits> what is ubuntu-minimal package is it safe to remove to compile vi from scratch?
<ivorensis> I tested how many workspaces I can have at one time. Ubuntu kind of crashed at about 15 workspaces. Now for example alt + tab doesn't work and changing workspaces with ctrl + alt + left/right still works, but doesn't look like it's supposed to. Anybody know what's the problem?
<No`> how can I solve that?
<nishant> Does anyone know if Ubuntu runs more on battery compared to Windows ? Battery perf
<frankbiondo> 'amore 3
<nishant> hal, did that solve the problem ?
<erUSUL> nishant: linux in general is not up to par with windows...
<hal> ah that's it nishant :_ thank you
<nishant> erUSUL, what you mean not par ? lol
<hal> nishant: yes, thank you very much :)
<nishant> hal, wc :)
<No`> FYI, from the console, "nautilus /" is working ; it's when I'm reaching my "~" that it segfaults
<hans_> Is there any advantage of backup tools like time vault over cp -R ~ /mount/usbthingy?
<frankbiondo> ciao
<Traintop> Hi Folks!
<erUSUL> nishant: that it is not as good as windows. no help from hardware manufactures you know
<mutante> nishant: unfortunately  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_windows_part2&num=1
<v3ctor> MichaelDobrovits: it is a metapackage. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<frankbiondo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> nishant: you can use powertop to optimize battery consuption
<erUSUL> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.13-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 36 kB, installed size 140 kB
<rlp10> what's the regex for what you matched in the first part of your regex? if that makes sense
<erUSUL> rlp10: \1 ?
<Roasted_> Does anybody know how I can change the default shell for domain users?
<jnlsnl_> when i use twinview on my tv flash movies in fullscreen will have same resolution as my laptop and not the tv
<rlp10> erUSUL: thanks, I'll try that
<jnlsnl_> any suggestions?
<Alphanaut> hmm not even 1 response
<erUSUL> rlp10: also ask in #regex
<Traintop> I have a 5.1 sound-card and I remember having read something about "splicing" the soundcard in e.g. 2; -is this a feature of pulseaudio, alsa or can I do this directly in ubuntu?
<rlp10> erUSUL: good point, thanks
<No-Nick-Name> webcam not supported in pidgin what should i do ?
<hans_> nishant: In linux you can use powertop so eventually linux goes longer with batteries.
<Alphanaut> so to rephrase, is it normal to have entire port ranges "CONNECTED" in netstat for a 10.10 install with very few services running?
<nishant> erUSUL, thanks for powetop will check out !! mutante  sad its more power hungry ! hope developrs come with a solution
<Hagar1> get another messenger
<nishant> yes indeed hans , customization
<drobole> Alphanut: its not uncommon. doesn't mean that one of them is suspicious though :D
<LordOllie> 14:25 < LordOllie> the internet tells me it has to do with ssl, but I am by no means an IRC expert
<No-Nick-Name> hey can any one help me
<No-Nick-Name> webcam not supported in pidgin what should i do ?
<MichaelDobrovits> mpstat
<hans_> Is there any advantage of backup tools over just manually copypasting your complete harddrive?
<Traintop> No-Nick-Name: is your webcam supported by your kernel? e.g. can you use it with vlc or mplayer as input?
<lucid_j_> hi!
<drobole> I got like 400 connections atm according to netstat. using IRC and streaming video im not supprised
<Alphanaut> hmm how can i tell what spawned the open port instance?
<hans_> anyone?
<MichaelDobrovits> hans_, yep
<No-Nick-Name> i can't view others also
<solaris> prtdiag -v
<Alphanaut> rgr gracias
<Alphanaut> command not found
<v3ctor> solaris: good choice ;)
<No-Nick-Name> Tracert, i cant view webcam !!!
<No-Nick-Name> it says not supported
<MichaelDobrovits> hans_, you have programs that use incremental algorithems to check the diffrence between the drives and to auto complete the data without recoping the entire hdd
<lucid_j_> Could anyone suggest me a multimedia player with a small lcd intergrated and connection with large external disk capability?
<Traintop> No-Nick-Name: if you cannot use the webcam via the v4l2-interface I suppose it wont work in any application :-(
<toby> hello guys.. i finally got my cocktrice program to work... sadly i had to resort to using wine instead of compile and run naturally. the only issue i have i dont think is with wine itsself just me being dumb when it comes to Gnome or just Linux all together the program has a chat box in the bottom right hand corner when i am playing games but when i play a game that chat box is hidden because the window doesnt fit properly to my screen whe
<toby> n i try to resize the window it doesnt "resize it" i guess i cannot explain what it does
<No-Nick-Name> Traintop, i can't view webcam i receive message ...ent you a webcam invite, which is not yet supported.
<ivorensis> I tested how many workspaces I can have at one time. Ubuntu kind of crashed at about 15 workspaces. Now for example alt + tab doesn't work and changing workspaces with ctrl + alt + left/right still works, but doesn't look like it's supposed to. Anybody know what's the problem?
<dirty-d> hey guys, is there a way to switch main monitors when using 2 monitors?
<hans_> Is there one backup tools that is most common or compatible with most other backup tools or one standard?
<Nasdaq> Hi
<MichaelDobrovits> hans_, most of us use rsync atleast that what i think
<Licuadora> Hello. In aN USB memory stick FAT formated, they ask me to put the Bios files in a root directory of the stick, How do you become root in a USB memory stick?
<Traintop> No-Nick-Name: I don't know "pidgin", but as far as my knowledge about linux (and ubuntu) will tell me: if the kernel does not support the webcam, no app can use it...
<nishant> Kerne Scheduler takes up 32% of power !
<v3ctor> hans_: you could look into backula or amanda. not sure if they would meet your needs but you could check them out
<hans_> It would be cool if it good also backup my windows partition.
<jck> I get better ubuntu support at gsick anyway
<MichaelDobrovits> v3ctor, what's wrong with rsync?
<Traintop> but besides: -any ideas how to "splice" one 5.1-soundcard in e.g. 2 stereo-ones; so I could play webradio on my hifi and listen to teamspeak on my earphone... ???
<Roasted_> How can I set it so ALL users default to /bin/bash for the default shell?
<v3ctor> MichaelDobrovits: i do not recall saying there was anything wrong with rsync
<Traintop> hans_: dd if=/dev/sd? of=win-image
<MichaelDobrovits> v3ctor, :)
<toby> guys any advice for me here? i need to resize a window so i can see a chatbox in the bottom right but when i just hover my mouse over the edge and do it that way it doesnt resize this window it just makes the part i am moving disappear or re appear
<AbuBadr> how to install java to chrome?
<Traintop> toby: have you tried <alt>-<mouse-left> to drag the window, so you can see more of it?
<toby> ill try that
<dinexi> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 10.10. In both amd64 and i386 versions I see a strange bug: polkitd grows and grows in memory. After each scan of config dirs it weights more and more. It grows not very fast but it is annoying because I'm doing nothing at all. Why it is so? The version of policykit-1 is 0.96-2ubuntu1.
<lucid_j_> Could anyone suggest me a multimedia player with a small lcd intergrated and connection with large external disk capability?
<aeon-ltd> lucid_j_: something by archos?
<lucid_j_> Anything
<No-Nick-Name> Can i download empathy ...
<Nasdaq> hi guys
<MichaelDobrovits> lucid_j_, a nettop
<lucid_j_> How you wrote this:   <aeon-ltd> lucid_j_:    ?
<Nasdaq> anyone can help me how to boot from network ?
<toby> ok i suppose that worked. is there a way to change the size on my entire desktop to make it all a little smaller?
<Traintop> No-Nick-Name: you could try several "messangers", but I would bet they also "don't support" your webcam if your kernel doesn't...
<lucid_j_> How could I give an answer on someone on this channel with  mine and his name specified at the beggining of the line?
<Roasted_> How can I set it so ALL users default to /bin/bash for the default shell?
<MichaelDobrovits> No-Nick-Name, check if lsusb shows your webcam
<aeon-ltd> lucid_j_: type part of it then press tab, but don't type the brackets
<lucid_j_> lk
<Nasdaq> No echoes, thank though :)
<Nasdaq> thanks*
<visual1ce> hi
<lucid_j_> aeon-ltd: ok!
<Traintop> No-Nick-Name: Michael* is right..., try to figure out whether your webcam-driver (ok, kernel-module... :-)) is loaded
<MichaelDobrovits> No-Nick-Name, if it doesn't check in google what type of chip does your webcam uses and check if theres a kernel support for that chip
<No-Nick-Name> i don't have cam i want to see camera of someone else
<visual1ce> how do i find out what the device name is of a particular device on my system? i want to find out what the device name is of my tablet stylus and cursor
<noneaan> when i enabled file sharing it auto installed the smbc setup, but its not working, how can i unistall these packages it installed and try again ?
<lucid_j_> aeon-ltd: a nettop with lcd intergrated?
<weather_dude> lol the problem was a bios settings changed AHCI to SATA
<drobole> Roasted: have you tried: useradd -D -s /bin/bash
<MichaelDobrovits> No-Nick-Name,  you want to see the other guys webcam picture ?
<toby> anyway just to zoom out a tad?
<stowoda> hi there
<No-Nick-Name> yes
<aeon-ltd> lucid_j_: do you need it to be portable?
<Traintop> visual1ce: they don't have names in linux, they are in the X-Input-Namespace
<No-Nick-Name> and i can't see it says not supported
<toto> guys, i am trying to send signal from laptop through vga
<lucid_j_> not neccessary
<MichaelDobrovits> No-Nick-Name, hmmmm and the other guy says that his cam works?
<visual1ce> Traintop: thx
<Guest25086> guys, i am trying to send signal from laptop through vga: i plugged the vga vga to TV and nothing
<lucid_j_> aeon-ltd: just to be cheap, with a small lcd and the capability of connecting large external drives
<Traintop> visual1ce: ibm tablet?
<Guest25086> how should i do? xrandr?
<stowoda> how to get libc6 >= 2.2.4 ? In Synaptics there is only 2.1
<Guest25086> isn t there something more GUIish?
<Traintop> s/tablet/convertible/
<Conexion> Hey all, so I can't seem to get any sound out of my speakers. I'm getting sound out of my headphones just fine though. 10.10, already tried messing with the output settings.
<nishant> Does the TV support VGA port ?
<v3ctor> No-Nick-Name: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<stowoda> can I install it another way?
<xrdodrx> how do i stop nautilus from generating previews?
<xrdodrx> when i open one of my folders it stalls
<xrdodrx> and I dont need the previews
<Whiteagle> Hello everyone!
<nishant> nautilis configuration should help you
<Conexion> aplay shows Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog] / Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Digital] and default [USB Audio CODEC ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<nishant> nautilus-file-management-properties
<Guest25086> i click on DETECT screens but nothing happens: the VGA VGA cable from laptop to TV doesn t work
<MichaelDobrovits> xrdodrx, go to edit > prefernces > preview and disable
<noneaan> when i enabled file sharing it auto installed the smbc setup, but its not working, how can i unistall these packages it installed and try again ?
<Traintop> xrdorx: look in "Bearbeiten->Einstellungen->Vorschau" would be "Edit->Options->Preview" in english
<Conexion> Anyone know why I can't seem to get any sound out of my speakers?
<xrdodrx> MichaelDobrovits, Traintop tyvm :)
<drobole> if i have sound problems i often try: alsamixer and install pulseaudio. Make sure nothing is muted first
<Alphanaut> anyone know how i can disable cupsd from running on startup, 631/tcp open
<Alphanaut> if i go to remove cups from the package mgr it says it's going to remove about 30 other packages, some of which i use
<MichaelDobrovits> xrdodrx, sometimes it doesn't give you the option to change it. you can try invoking sudo nautilus in terminal and change it
<Alphanaut> i just want to disable the cupsd service from starting on startup
<Whiteagle> I wonder if I can get some tutorial on how to make Java games ... ?
<Alphanaut> since i dont print from that computer
<stowoda> the newest libc6-dev in synaptics is 2.12.1 :( But I need version 2.4
<visual1ce> Traintop: fujitsu t4215... i have a rotation script which is great but the eraser doesn't erase it also draws... i'd like to get that working and also get the buttons working properly - left click and right click
<xrdodrx> MichaelDobrovits, it seems to have worked
<stowoda> how can I get it?
<yoshie> Hi, How can I get blackberry software to work on ubuntu?
<stowoda> I have ubuntu 10.10
<MichaelDobrovits> Alphanaut, try http://localhost:631/
<MichaelDobrovits> Alphanaut, try http://localhost:631/ . it's cups control panel
<ch_> Anyone knows how to change keyboard shortcuts in evolution ?
<drobole> Alphanaut: I would use update-rc command to permanently disable services
<joeb_> any ideas on my keyboard guys ?
<joeb_> ok im back .. i have an issue with my ubuntu box .. its a laptop right .. my 10-key is not working .. i put on num lock and same issue .. any ideas ?
<drobole> not sure it is the ubuntu way tough
<Conexion> I'm in AlsaMixer and all my speakers are not muted and I'm still not getting any sound. Any ideas?
<Conexion> It recognises my Card and Chip, etc
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, do you have 2 sound cards?
<joeb_> there a way to re-map my 10 key or get a new keyboard or something .. while i wait for your answer i will look at prefrences or administration
<Conexion> I have one soundcard that supports digital and analog out, and a USB sound board that handles my headphone out
<Guest25086> anyone for a PC connection to TV via VGA? the laptop is not sending anything
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, pastebin your cat /proc/asound/devices and aplay -l
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, in terminal
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, did you chose the correct output in pulse settings ?
<Conexion> MichaelDobrovits: http://pastebin.com/kpLxfL8G
<Conexion> I believe so
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, do you use pulseaudio?
<Alphanaut> hmm looks like there use to be a system/administration/services option that no longer exists
<Alphanaut> anyone know of a gui that we can tweak services with?
<noneaan> when i enabled file sharing it auto installed the smbc setup, but its not working, how can i unistall these packages it installed and try again ?
<Conexion> I don't believe so MichaelDobrovits - I've just installed Ubuntu the other day. Haven't had this issue with a computer before though
<azertyy> hello there
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, why do you think samba doesn't work?
<Conexion> Though I've used Ubuntu for a good amount of time
<noneaan> my laptops shared folders isnt showing up on my desktop
<noneaan> desktop shared folders show up on my laptop
<azertyy> i made a small mistake on my system : i just done chmod -R 777 / with chown -R root:root /
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, so why you reinstalled?
<noneaan> i have reviewed my smb.conf and restared the service
<azertyy> can i leave my system like that ?
<Conexion> When I try running "Pulseaudio" it says Daemon already running MichaelDobrovits
<noneaan> i can access the url  ... smb:://ip/share  .. that works
<drobole> Conexion: I reinstalled yesterday and the sound was fixed by installing pulseaudio. Not sure why really. It could be anything...
<joeb_> nvm i found a thread and its fixed
<noneaan> its just not showing up in the network folders
<Conexion> I was reformatting my computer, first installing Windows 7 and then Ubuntu
<Conexion> Well someone told me to do install pulseaudio earlier, should I restart my computer or should it work right away?
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, i don't use pulse so i can't helpl with that. alsa-lib works just fine by itself
<caulkz> another dual-booter :D
<Conexion> Yup :p
<Conexion> Alsa-Lib I believe is what I was using before and it didn't work @_@
<drobole> Have you tried the sound with a media player? not just streaming audio?
<Alphanaut> whats wrong witha  dual booter? :)
<caulkz> win7 pro x64 and Ubuntu Maverick meerkat x64 :D
<MichaelDobrovits> Conexion, the cards work as we see in aplay -l, it's somwhat a pulse configuration issue or pulse doesn't recognizes your sound card or external dac
<noneaan> MichaelDobrovits, any ideas
<Alphanaut> i'm a dual booter too, though on my "server" i just duped windows for ubuntu
<caulkz> nowt wrong with a dual booting g33k like meh lol
<Alphanaut> my laptop is still dual boot
<Alphanaut> since i game in the windows side
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, did you added shares as root?
<iflema> Alphanaut: system / administration / startup applications used to be sessions i belive
<noneaan> MichaelDobrovits,  yeah
<caulkz> using Ubuntu now XD
<Alphanaut> i just did: sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove and that did the trick
<MichaelDobrovits> and you windows box doewsn't recognize your shares?
<Conexion> drobole: I just tried a media player, didn't work @_@
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, and you windows box doewsn't recognize your shares?
<drobole> =(
<noneaan> its not listed
<noneaan> and from the pc with the shared folders, smbtree doesnt list them either
<Conexion> brb
<MichaelDobrovits> try to reboot your windows box and sometimes it recognizes things only after a reboot
<njbair> there is a spot on my screen where all the pixels which should be black show artifacts from other windows. Is this a known bug?
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, try to reboot your windows box and sometimes it recognizes things only after a reboot
<noneaan> MichaelDobrovits, rebooted , multiple times
<noneaan> MichaelDobrovits, stoped and started the services,
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, did you checked that windows firewall doesn't block your linux box?
<noneaan> MichaelDobrovits, i didnt, how can i check that
<GeekyAdam> hi all. having problems with an smbfs mount in fstab. if the share name has a space in it, is this the right syntax: //ip.of.server.machine/share\ name
<v3ctor> noneaan: easy test is to turn off the windows firewall
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, do you have some sort of a 3rd party firewall or antivirus program?
<AJRimmer> i'm trying to get file sharing working on 10.10. the package manager can't find the package i tried to compile smbd but it fails.  is there a working package for 10.10
<noneaan> v3ctor, MichaelDobrovits opps, my other pc is ubuntu also, my laptop which is turned off is windows
<MichaelDobrovits> noneaan, brb
<corinth> Hey #ubuntu. How do I get my Firefox launcher in Unity to point to the Firefox 4 beta I have, instead of 3.x?
 * Tekku Hello Everyone
<v3ctor> corinth: i am not familiar with unity, can you right click and change the path?
<corinth> v3ctor, sadly not.
<corinth> I've even tried editing the Firefox menu item in alacarte, but to no avail.
<BluesKaj> corinth, FF4 isn't ready for primetime
<GeekyAdam> corinth: once you edit the firefox menu item, does clicking the firefox menu item launch the beta or the old one?
<corinth> BluesKaj, I don't care. :-P I've been using it for a while, this isn't a production-critical machine, and I'm familiar with the bugs in it. :-)
<corinth> GeekyAdam, the "old" one (stable release)
<v3ctor> corinth: maybe this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity
<BluesKaj> corinth, ok , fair enuff
<corinth> BluesKaj, :-)
<weather_dude> Can I disable "source code" option in Software Sources'
<weather_dude> why would I want that?
<smerz> weather_dude, yeah i think should be no problem
<smerz> if you get source packages to compile something (from sourcE)
<weather_dude> hm k useless for me
<smerz> i.e. packages that are not in the repository
<smerz> but need dependencies (source of other packages)
<erkan^> !bazaar
<meera> makes it sence to put linux on windows xp, or is it better to put mc xp on linux?
<erkan^> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<smerz> meera, either makes sense,
<weather_dude> meera: create a partition for linux, it's faster
<histo> meera: if you are trying to dual boot. You install windows first
<Jordan_U> smerz: You rarely need source packages as dependencies for building from source. Source packages are generally used to compile the package itself yourself with a specific patch.
<histo> meera: then install linux
<ubuntu__> what is the header and footer for a .tar.gz file? I need to get them for carving (undeletion) using scalpel.
<histo> !dualboot | meera
<ubottu> meera: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<smerz> Jordan_U, yeah you are right. hehe :) My wording wasn't 100%
<histo> ubuntu__: you can look at one in a hex editor and see
<weather_dude> Jordan_U: I just install apps automatically so I dont need it right
<histo> ubuntu__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_(file_format)
<Jordan_U> weather_dude: Correct.
<weather_dude> smerz: if I compile ie ZNC from source
<weather_dude> I dont need that anyway
<histo> ubuntu__: the first 512byte block
<ubuntu__> histo: is it the same header, if it is gzipped?
<figure002> how do i send stdout from a command (e.g. ls) to the stdin of another app? a tried "app < ls", but it doesn't work.
<smerz> figure002, with the pipe " | "
<Jordan_U> figure002: ls | other_command
<figure002> ah ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> figure002: But it should almost never actually be used with "ls".
<histo> ubuntu__: sounds like gzip headers would find them
<Cataclysm> I used "psql SHOW VERSION();" and it brought up a window inthe command line with version info. that's great but how do i get out of thee window without closing psql? i know ctrl+z will exit but it also exits psql
<histo> ubuntu__: I would make a gzipped file and then pull the header and footer and use that to search
<ubuntu__> histo: so Im looking for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gzip#File_format
<figure002> Jordan_U: i need to send a list of files to some command
<weather_dude> Jordan_U: so that is only needed if I want to download those apps and install them manually (using the source packages) right?
<histo> ubuntu__: that's how I would approach it
<Jordan_U> figure002: What command? What is your end goal?
<Guest13290> Hello
<ubuntu__> histo: how can I determine how long the header and how long the footer is? I already started experiments but am unsure
<Guest13290> I need help
<Alphanaut> odd, sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove didn't actually stop the service from running the next time..
<GeekyAdam> hi all. having problems with an smbfs mount in fstab. if the share name has a space in it, is this the right syntax: //ip.of.server.machine/share\ name
<histo> ubuntu__: well it sounds liek the header and footer change related to the file. So you can only search for those parts of it that don't change.
<Guest13290> How can I turn on shadow passwords?
<figure002> Jordan_U: the command is 'wallpaper', it returns a list of files which are suitable as wallpaper.
<histo> ubuntu__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery this has a section about gzip
<ubuntu__> histo what remains invariant? The extension .tar.gz and nothing else?
<Cataclysm> anyone know how to exit out of a command line edit-thing? ctrl+z will take me out of my psql login so  icant use that
<drobole> Alphanaut: strange, maybe the sym links are recreated by some service
<Alphanaut> gad
<histo> ubuntu__: there is a section about magicrescue
<llutz> GeekyAdam: "\040" for space like, "this\040mountpoint\040has\040spaces"
<Jordan_U> figure002: What is the *end* goal? Is wallpaper a command you wrote yourself?
<GeekyAdam> llutz: will try thx
<Fjodor> Guest13290: It should be enablded by default
<histo> ubuntu__: sudo magicrescue -r gzip -d ~/output /dev/sdx#
<ubuntu__> thanks histo, Ill have a try
<arand> Cataclysm: exit quit ctrl+d :q! q ?
<maedox> Cataclysm: could it be 'less'? try hitting just q or :q.
<enterneo> I have machine with eth0 (public ipv4) and eth1(private ipv6) addresses, eth0 is connected to the internet, when I do an apt-get, I see it tries to instantiate connection to ipv6 variant of the host and fails, how can I specify which interface to use, when doing apt-get?
<figure002> Jordan_U: nope, it's in the ubuntu repo; the end goal is to know which files are suitable as wallpapers.
<Guest13290> Because I tried to adduser and it tells me that only root may add a user etc
<histo> ubuntu__: or if you look in the /etc/scapel/scalpel.conf you may find gzip already defined
<Cataclysm> q worked
<Cataclysm> thanks gentle mans
<GeekyAdam> llutz: that did it thx much ^_^
<Magri> ciao
<ubuntu__> histo: its not defined.
<histo> ubuntu__: i'm installing scalpel now to check
<Alphanaut> out of curiosity what are the trailing numbers: update-rc.d bluetooth start 25 2 3 4 5 . stop 74 0 1 6 .
<Magri> !list
<Fjodor> !it | Magri
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<histo> ubuntu__: I would suggest using magic rescue then maybe
<ubottu> Magri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Magri> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<corinth> v3ctor, trying that now. I think it'll work - thanks!
<Guest13290> how can I add user with a password via termial?
<llutz> Guest13290: sudo adduser <user>
<Jordan_U> figure002: wallpaper doesn't appear to accept filenames on stdin.
<Hezinho> ubuntu 10.10. always mute after restart ??????
<v3ctor> useradd or adduser
<Fjodor> Guest13290: man useradd
<Hezinho> how do i fix it ?
<histo> Guest13290: i'd use adduser
<Magri> !list
<histo> Guest13290: it will prompt you for information
<histo> Guest13290: sudo adduser
<figure002> Jordan_U: it accepts filenames as arguments, that's not the same as stdin?
<inckie> http://rt.com/news/us-libya-saudi-weapons/ maybe war soon :(
<Hezinho> how can i fix auto mute on ubuntu 10.10 , anyone please ?
<Guest13290> only one or two names allowed?
<manon> Hello
<histo> Guest13290: for login you use one name . You can specify the persons full name later on
<Guest13290> can somebody privite chat me?
<Hezinho> does anyone know how to fix auto-mute after restart (ubuntu 10.10) ?
<manon> No sorry :/
<Hezinho> thank you
<Jordan_U> figure002: No, it's not. Arguments are normally specified after the command name, like "wallpaper /path/to/foo.png", and must be specified before the command is even executed. stdin, by default, is input from the keyboard which can be given while the program is running.
<Guest13290> I need help, its for my Linux class...
<figure002> Jordan_U: oh i see; thanks for the explanation
<Alphanaut> soo anyway is there an easy way to configure services thru a gui?
<Alphanaut> or is it all command line
<Alphanaut> the command line doesnt seem to be working for me anyways
<Jordan_U> figure002: You're welcome. I'm not sure how usefull this script will be though, it doesn't think that the default desktop background for Ubuntu 10.10 is a wallpaper.
<semitones> Ok, long question: My laptop has a love-hate relationship with suspend. It always suspends, but sometimes it wakes up, and it doesn't and I have to hard reboot. Are there any logs I could be looking at to find out why it doesn't work sometimes? Any other things I could do?
<BluesKaj> Alphanaut, which services?
<Alphanaut> cups
<Alphanaut> sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove did nothing
<Hezinho> <Hezinho> does anyone know how to fix auto-mute after restart (ubuntu 10.10) ?
<Jordan_U> figure002: You still haven't told me your end goal. What is it that you hope to accomplish?
<e1034946> I am new to Ubuntu and decided to install Ubuntu to my USB drive which completely changed my drive. Is there a way to uninstall Ubuntu and set my USB Drive back to the original state?
<drobole> Alphanaut: do you have a printing service of some kind under System -> Preferences -> Startup applications?
<favmIYPhgutsTmsG> _    _  _ ____ ____ ___     _  _ ____ _    ___
<favmIYPhgutsTmsG> |    |\ | |___ |___ |  \    |__| |___ |    |__]
<favmIYPhgutsTmsG> |    | \| |___ |___ |__/    |  | |___ |___ |
<favmIYPhgutsTmsG> _    _  _ ____ ____ ___     _  _ ____ _    ___
<FloodBot1> favmIYPhgutsTmsG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IosANIoljvNajm> _    _  _ ____ ____ ___     _  _ ____ _    ___
<IosANIoljvNajm> |    |\ | |___ |___ |  \    |__| |___ |    |__]
<IosANIoljvNajm> |    | \| |___ |___ |__/    |  | |___ |___ |
<FloodBot1> IosANIoljvNajm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velociostrich> Anyone know what it takes to get my floppy drive working in Ubuntu 10.04.2 Server? I've tried writing to the disk as I have done in the past (e.g., tar -cv test.txt > /dev/fd0) but it doesn't work. I've verified that the BIOS is set up right, and I get an error message if I put a disk in on boot, but is there a module I have to load?
<OQdJwnWkyq> _    _  _ ____ ____ ___     _  _ ____ _    ___
<OQdJwnWkyq> |    |\ | |___ |___ |  \    |__| |___ |    |__]
<OQdJwnWkyq> |    | \| |___ |___ |__/    |  | |___ |___ |
<VIGrwlcyByLNa> _    _  _ ____ ____ ___     _  _ ____ _    ___
<VIGrwlcyByLNa> |    |\ | |___ |___ |  \    |__| |___ |    |__]
<VIGrwlcyByLNa> |    | \| |___ |___ |__/    |  | |___ |___ |
<FloodBot1> OQdJwnWkyq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> VIGrwlcyByLNa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stupidnoob> hey guys quick question, has anyone gotten ubuntu to recognize the webcam and work with tinychat properly?
<arand> e1034946: Are you also trying to recover files from before the installation?
<e1034946> Yes, my original files are still on the drive?
<velociostrich> Just found out that there is a module for floppy disks and it is loaded...
<arand> e1034946: Most of them are likely overwritten I'm afraid, if you specified that ubuntu should use the whole stick
<figure002> Jordan_U: ohh u mean the end end goal. i'm writing a little python script which sets wallpapers for the gnome desktop. i was thinking about an extra feature which only picks images that are close enough to a wallpaper (e.g. ignore pics with portrait ratio).
<No-Nick-Name> please help me sort out Audio / Video problem in Empathy yahoo?
<gilles> hi is there a way to have start up applications assigned to one workspace on boot up ?
<arand> e1034946: There are tools which may extract bits and pieces of it, e.g. the tesdisk tools, photorec in particular
<velociostrich> Nevermind, I got my floppy disk working. Strangely, I can't seem to use tar directly on it though...
<vFUjAhxPUfieM> _    _  _ ____ ____ ___     _  _ ____ _    ___
<vFUjAhxPUfieM> |    |\ | |___ |___ |  \    |__| |___ |    |__]
<vFUjAhxPUfieM> |    | \| |___ |___ |__/    |  | |___ |___ |
<FloodBot1> vFUjAhxPUfieM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v3ctor> No-Nick-Name: were you able to get your webcam working?
<e1034946> Arand: My files that were on the drive are still there and I can access them. Am I going to have to move them off the drive. format the drive, then put them back on?
<No-Nick-Name> v3ctor, i dont have webcam
<gilles> <gilles> hi is there a way to have start up applications assigned to one workspace on boot up ?
<No-Nick-Name> i want to view webcam of my friend
<No-Nick-Name> no reply of my question why is that so :(
<Alphanaut> drobole: no, i have nothing related to printing under system startup
<Alphanaut> they are all unticked
<Arcidias> No-nick-name, what program do you use? If none, try skype
<Alphanaut> though that cups port 631 remains listening
<Alphanaut> i'm trying to shut it down
<No-Nick-Name> Arcidias, i use yahoo ?
<gilles> <gilles> hi is there a way to have start up applications assigned to one workspace on boot up ?
<arand> e1034946: Ah right, for the reformatting you can either use gparted and create one big fat32 partition on it, or just use msWin and select the format option in explorer
<No-Nick-Name> does it not support webcam viewing?
<Hezinho> does anyone know how to fix auto-mute after restart (ubuntu 10.10) ?
<figure002> Jordan_U: did you copy?
<gilles> <gilles> hi is there a way to have start up applications assigned to one workspace on boot up ?
<Jordan_U> figure002: Yes.
<arand> e1034946: You could possibly just delete and resize the fat parition, but if possible I think it is better to move things off and then back again, what kind of size is this usb drive?
<e1034946> Thanks Arand! Have a good day!
<Tewr> I'm trying to use wpa_supplicant to connect to my wifi, like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 . I get "Operation not possible due to RF-Kill". how can I enable the radio?
<arand> e1034946: *delete the ubuntu partition and resize the fat32... I meant to say
<e1034946> ok
<velociostrich> Anyone know how to create a grub2 boot floppy? My google-fu on this has been weak. I've tried grub-mkrescue, but it outputs a 5MB image, which is too large.
<drobole> Alphanaut: strange
<oem> how do i edit environment variables? is there a configuration file somewhere?
<semitones> Ok, long question: My laptop has a love-hate relationship with suspend. It always suspends, but sometimes it wakes up, and it doesn't and I have to hard reboot. Are there any logs I could be looking at to find out why it doesn't work sometimes? Any other things I could do?
<velociostrich> semitones: dmesg maybe?
<arand> oem: export VARIABLE=foo ?
<arand> oem
<velociostrich> arand: he quit
<karla> velociostrich, grub-install
<semitones> hmm good idear
<semitones> thanks velociostrich
<velociostrich> karla: ohhhhhhh, didn't even think of looking into that (I don't know much about Grub, especially Grub 2). Thanks for the tip
<tripelb> how can I search a pdf for a word. I'm certain I've seen that.
<karla> velociostrich, yep you'll want to pick which --modules you want otherwise you'll run out of space again
<Jordan_U> figure002: You should probably use wallpaper one file at a time, calling the command from python directly. Make sure to pass explicit values for the desired aspect ratio and other values as the defaults of the script probably won't match the needs of many users and should be configurable.
<velociostrich> karla: Will do!
<v3ctor> tripelb: try /<what your are searching for> or crtl-f
<tripelb> I want to search http://natural-immunogenics.com/pdf/Argentyn23_brochure.pdf for the word micron
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: You can use the pre-made super grub2 disk image, which was made with grub-mkrescue but is small enough to fit on a floppy. Grub 1.99 will be more difficult to get to fit on a floppy but I'll try (the latest Super GRUB2 Disk is based on 1.98).
<figure002> Jordan_U: you are right; i was already playing around with the settings to get the right result.
<tripelb> v3ctor: oh you werent asking me what. OK I do not understand your answer. ---  I want to search http://natural-immunogenics.com/pdf/Argentyn23_brochure.pdf for the word micron
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: Why are you using a floppy drive in 2011 out of curiosity?
<v3ctor> type /micron
<shaghost> tripelb: less (pdf file here) | grep (text here to search for)
<v3ctor> tripelb: crtl-f will likely open a search text box
<geemee> OK So I have upgraded to 11.4 and I want to install f.lux
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: The hardware is *ancient* and it's all I've got (tight budget)
<veilig_abt> I just installed a 2nd video card and all its showing is the ubuntu bootscreen.  I've run the cmd to reconfigure my xorg, is there anything else I need to do to make it start showing my desktop?
<geemee> However I am getting a 404 when trying apt-get... Can I browse the ppa and fine the deb installer file?
<karla> Jordan_U, the other day i had to boot a 486 with a damaged boot sector..
<geemee> I presume I am getting the 404 since it is looking for natty?
<karla> Or it may have  been the bios that's incompatible with the drive, anyway it mounts fine after the boot from the floppy
<karla> and no El Torito
<volvering> hello anyone can help me to share an folder on ubuntu red ( 2 ubuntu pc)
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: How can I find out what modules I need/are available for grub?
<tripelb> I am using pidgin -- how can I get it so a line with my nick in it comes up highlighted in some way !!!
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: What are you trying to accomplish?
<karla> velociostrich, look under /usr/lib/grub/
<tripelb> v3ctor thanks
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: karla was misunderstanding what the --modules option does. It simply adds additional modules to the core.img, it doesn't limit what modules are copied to /boot (all modules are always copied by grub-install).
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I've got Ubuntu 10.04.2 server running on an older machine that I'm trying to get to boot off of a Compact Flash card that's hooked up with an IDE adapter. The installation went smoothly, but it won't boot, so right now I'm on that machine from a hard drive install
<karla> Jordan_U, ah
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: The CF adapter, btw, makes the hardware think that it's dealing with a hard drive. I can even chroot to it, but for some reason I can't boot off of it
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: What happens when you try to boot? Is the Flash Card reader / IDE adaptor listed as a boot device?
<drobole> volvering: You can use samba. google it
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: It is listed as a device in the BIOS; it gets to GRUB2 which then throws an error. iirc the error was to the effect of "you must load the kernel first"
<volvering> drobole, i did try on tutorial but i was not able
<nicofs> I want to remotely control my other linux computer - how can i do that? (I need something like realVNC for linux)
<velociostrich> nicofs: If you're comfortable with the command line, you can try SSH -- it's the quickest to get set up. Just install the openssh server on the machine you want to ssh into, then do ssh user@192.168.XXX.XXX
<velociostrich> nicofs: That is, do that command on the machine that you're using to connect to the other (server) machine with
<nicofs> velociostrich, no - i want to control the pc that is connected to my media center and control the desktop environment there... laptop@lap as remote for the big screen...
<drobole> volvering: hmm, the samba config can be a bit picky, the computers host names and folder permissions must match etc...
<bin_bash> When i wget an image, where does it save to?
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: Can you try loading the kernel and initrd from the grub shell? You can just execute the commands that are in the menu entry. We need to find which command is failing and why, that specific error just means that the "linux" command failed to load the kernel for some reason but doesn't tell us why.
<velociostrich> nicofs: Hmmm... I know there is software for that purpose but I've never used it... I think Gnome may even have remote desktop software installed by default
<Jordan_U> bin_bash: The current directory unless you specify "-O" and a different path.
<bin_bash> ok
<volvering> drobole, yes i see i ll try another day.. thank u
<drobole> sure
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I'll give that a try, but which configuration file is it that contains the commands to boot? Is it /etc/default/grub or one of those 10_linux files? (I haven't had the need to mess with GRUB in a while)
<nicofs> velociostrich, i installed "vino" as suggested by the hotwo (ubuntu wiki somewhere) and it is supposed to appear somewhere in settings - but it doesn't... i managed to set up tightvnc - but that's not what i need...
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<holmser> I'm having an issue setting up a home VPN with IPSec and openswan.  Does anyone have any experience with this topic?
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: Thanks, I'll try that now. I'll have to bust out my laptop so I can work on both machines at once though
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: You're welcome.
<velociostrich> nicofs: I'm sorry, but I don't know enough about remote desktop to be of help, though I'm sure someone else in this channel does
<vas32> hi all
<vas32> :)
<marTech> ho
<sougata> How can I get kernel object files ?
<drobole> what do you mean?
<th0r> sougata: object files are created by the compiler when you compile the source code
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<karla> sougata, please elaborate, are you talking about kernel modules?
<sougata> th0r, I mean I want to get lucid kernel object files , so that I can lick the module that I ahve written
<sougata> *link
<th0r> sougata: If I understand the process correctly, you need to add the source for your module to the source for the kernel, then compile the whole thing.
<drobole> unless you compile your module as a separate object and load it dynamically
<sougata> th0r, I just wanted to avoid building the kernel from source
<azertyy> hello
<azertyy> anyone can clarify me ?
<ErrNick> hi, can I watch the Tvtime via SSH?
<azertyy> i got a big problem with files and permission
<nicofs> Anyone know how to remote control another desktop?
<th0r> ErrNick: if Tvtime is a linux package, you should be able to run it using X-forwarding via ssh
<azertyy> i host website on my server i have to chmod -R 777 to able to display the webpage  what could be wrong ?
<azertyy> otherwise not working
<th0r> nicofs: a windows box or a linux box?
<ErrNick> th0r: I tried it, but it has a problem
<vas32> use sudo
<drobole> sougata: you can do that. basically compile your code to a .o file and load it with the insmod or modprobe command
<ErrNick> th0r: I just wondering is it possible
<azertyy> hello
<azertyy> is that dead here or what ?
<vas32> X_x
<azertyy> i host website on my ubuntu server i have to chmod -R 777 to able to display the webpage  what could be wrong ?
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: I'll be AFK for about half an hour, but I'm comming back.
<jdeslaur> anyone know if i can take a HDD thats ntfs formatted and read it in ubuntu
<th0r> jdeslaur: yes, you can
<azertyy> otherwise not working, what could be wrong ?
<nicofs> th0r, all plain linux
<holmser> azertyy, you don't want 777.  That will make the files writable by anyone viewing the website
<ivorensis> Is it possible to startup applications in a specific workspace?
<th0r> nicofs: then vnc is your best bet unless you want to explore NX or X-forwarding
<BluesKaj> jdeslaur, yes
<azertyy> okay what i have to do ? holmser
<sougata> drobole, thank you .
<drobole> azertyy: hard to say, i guess apache doesn't have ownership or permissions enough to handle your files
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: that's excellent timing, 'cause I have to go AFK too
<holmser> have you tried 755?
<drobole> yw
<azertyy> is there any user linked with apache ?
<azertyy> that i have to assign for my webpage ?
<Omen_20> hello
<drobole> i think so, not an expert but i think apache is running as some user (not root)
<sre-su> O_0
<holmser> azertyy, check what group the files are associated with.  should be www-data I believe
<genii-around> azertyy: Usually www-data
<azertyy> how to check i don't know ?
<holmser> ls -l
<azertyy> with ls -l  /folder i got owned by root
<azertyy> that's what i said before
<azertyy> i also try to reinstall apache but nothing changes
<holmser> azertyy, try chown -R www-data yourfolder
<ivorensis> Is it possible to startup applications in a specific workspace?
<azertyy> now it owned by www-data by if i go to the page
<azertyy> it says forbidden
<holmser> hmm
<azertyy> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<holmser> k
<drobole> isn't apache picky about where the folder is?
<holmser> let me check my settings
<drobole> must be under /var/www or something
<lucid_j> hi again!
<holmser> azertyy, are you using /var/www as your folder?
<jdeslaur> th0r: do i have to mount it first? i did ls /dev/disk/by-id -lah and the drive wasnt there
<jgcampbell300> hello
<azertyy> yes holmser
<jgcampbell300> I am looking for two solutions involving playing world of warcraft on ubuntu ... 1st i can not hold alt and right click ... it always opens up a ubuntu box ... not sure what i can do about that ...
<overclucker> azertyy: ps -eo pid,user,comm | grep apache
<[deXter]> jgcampbell300: You'll have to go into the window manager settings and change the ALT key to something else
<[deXter]> jgcampbell300: System - Preferences - Windows
<jgcampbell300> [deXter], cool that sounds easy enough ... thanks
<[deXter]> jgcampbell300: then change the Alt to "Super" ie windows logo
<azertyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577212/ overclucker
<jgcampbell300> 2nd issue is a bit more complex ... I am trying to find a way that i could maybe do a wget to download addons from multi sites and install them under a specific dir
<odigem> hello
<odigem> what to rc-update in ubuntu?
<[deXter]> jgcampbell300: Just write a script? What sort of addons are we talking about?
<brontoeee> drobole, default one host setup is /var/www, but nothing wrong with /home/user/public_html/site1.com either
<jdeslaur> do i have to mount a HDD before it will show up in /dev/disk/
<drobole> ok
<overclucker> azertyy: try chowning as user asterisk
<jgcampbell300> just normal addons that alot of people use while playing wow ... like bagon, auctioneer, auctionator, etc
<brontoeee> drobole, i just finnished this http://likesalmon.net/how-to-configure-apache-virtual-hosting-in-ubuntu-karmic-9-10/ to get two domains working
<brontoeee> (just an example)
<jgcampbell300> just an easyer way of updating basicly with out haveing to go throu curses client i dont trust it
<azertyy> ok let me check overclucker
<tovella> My bluetooth mouse is able to automatically connect to my adaptor, but my headset requires me to pair each time I want to connect.  I'm using blueman bluetooth manager.  How can I make it so my headset automatically connects each time I turn it on?
<drobole> brontoeee: nice =)
<odigem> HELLO
<azertyy> working now overclucker
<azertyy> why it works with asterisk and not with www-data ?
<vas32> ok bb all
<vas32> :)
<brontoeee> azertyy, chown -R www-data:www:data /var/www didnt work?
<overclucker> azertyy: you can set apache's user and group in /etc/apache2/envvars, my guess is you have APACHE_RUN_USER=asterisk set
<azertyy> no
<azertyy> no if i do /etc/apache2/envars i got www-data
<azertyy> and not apache
<brontoeee> azertyy, you can find a php script that will echo : whoami, so you can be sure
<tovella> How can I make my bluetooth headset automatically pair with my computer's adaptor?
<brontoeee> azertyy, http://php.net/manual/en/function.exec.php
<azertyy> no what i m asking is : how to change asterisk to www-data ?
<azertyy> overclucker:
<c0dege3k> Can anybody help me bridge my wifi and ethernet connections?
<patrimatic> i just used sudo mv trigx.py /usr/lib/python2.6/distutils/my_modules to put python script file into a new directory but instead it created a text file named my_modules with the scripts contents.  Can anybody tell me what i did wrong and how to reverse it?
<azertyy> i don't get this command : ps -eo pid,user,comm | grep apache
<azertyy> it greps what ?
<azertyy> apache with what ?
<trism> patrimatic: the directory didn't exist, so it didn't know to create the directory, you need to mkdir /usr/lib/python2.6/distutils/my_modules; then copy (delete the my_modules file first)
<drobole> ps shows all processes running. -eo pid,user,comm selects what info you want to se, and grep filters out only lines containing apache
<overclucker> azertyy it matches the string apache
<kpettit> Anybody trying the Ubuntu 11?  I'm using it and like it OK, but the new version of the "old desktop" has mac like windows which is really anoying for a dual screen computer.  Any ideas how to change it back to the the old way?
<patrimatic> trism: is there a command that can undo what i did (and get my file back)?
<corinth> Hey channel. What folder do .desktop files look for its icon in when a name is specified?
<corinth> That is, under Icon=icon name
<trism> patrimatic: yes, cp /usr/lib/python2.6/distutils/my_modules trigx.py; and it will be copied to your current directory
<shentino> Why does my sound cut out when I switch to a virtual terminal I'm not logged into?
<patrimatic> trism: thanks a million
<c0dege3k> does ANYONE know how to bridge network connections?
<patrimatic> how do you delete files in terminal?
<jgcampbell300> rm file.name
<joeb_> hi all
<azertyy> ok overclucker
<ivorensis> How do you close the file and save your changes in devilspie?
<overclucker> azertyy: hmm?
<joeb_> im looking at a guide to install java .. this is the command sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre .. for some reason this package is not in the ubuntu repo .. i have other java versions .. is thre a way to find this package ?
<enterneo> apt-get is using eth1(local IPv6 only); whereby my internet is connected on eth0(IPv4); how can I specify which interface to use for apt-get?
<ipwnage> ever since i updated to 10.10 i've had all kinds of issues: not mounting ipod, no plugins at all in rhythmbox, and now when i wake my computer up it shows a bunch of text. how can i fix this?
<joeb_> or do i have to google for it ?
<azertyy> now how to change th e maches the sting apache to www-data instead of asterisk ? overclucker
<AStyx> what abut ubuntu 11.04 will it come with wayland?
<joeb_> ok i think i found the problem sun-java6-jre is only for hardy / karmic / karmic-updates .. can i install a package from these version even though im on 10.10 will i have issues ?
<ipwnage> can anybody help?
<azertyy> i don't know if you get my question ?
<Jordan_U> AStyx: Not by default. Discussion of 11.04 in #ubuntu+1
<overclucker> azertyy: to set the user and group of apache2 you need to change APACHE_RUN_USER and APACHE_RUN_GROUP in /etc/apache2/envvars
<daniel> anyone having troubles with the flash plugin for chromium?
<overclucker> azertyy: also, i wonder how you are starting and stopping apache, what command you are using.
<AStyx> thx Jordan_U
<daniel> anyone having troubles with the flash plugin for chromium?
<Jordan_U> AStyx: You're welcome.
<corinth> Where does a .desktop file look for an icon in in reference to the .desktop file line "Icon=icon name" ?
<th0r> daniel: you need to be quicker, 30 seconds is too long to wait
<azertyy> this the command : /etc/init.d/apache reload
<corinth> Or, can I manually set a path?
<azertyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577223/ here is the pastebin of my actual envars
<velociostrich> back
<ivorensis> How do you close the file and save your changes in devilspie?
<daniel> th0r, if im to fast the bot will get at me :) but do  know how to get the flash player working?
<azertyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577223/ here is the pastebin of my actual envars overclucker
<azertyy> then why i can see asterisk if i grep apache ?
<daftykins> daniel: i think i've heard someone say there are issues, just use a working browser for now maybe, or search for it and the exact flash version
<christhecoolboy> hey everyone, I need some help
<christhecoolboy> my Ubuntu is corrupted
<daftykins> ask away chris
<christhecoolboy> but I cannot format it
<daftykins> on one line preferably
<christhecoolboy> and it wont let me install
<danmcd_> Is it bad for a postgresql server w/ 48 GiB of RAM to be using 46 GiB of memory for caching?
<bhe> I'm looking for help with my USB headset. I don't have external speakers to even test that my sound is setup correctly.
<velociostrich> cornith: There's a bunch of locations that it looks in, among them /usr/share/pixmaps and there's directories with icons specific to each theme though I can't remember where that is
<daftykins> danmcd_: have you seen http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ ?
<daftykins> danmcd_: maybe it's configured to :D
<christhecoolboy> I think that when I had a power cut, it corrupted the data on the hard drive
<azertyy> are you there ? over
<velociostrich> cornith: Open a terminal and try this:         locate gnome-system-monitor.svg           and see where it is; the other icons should be nearby
<danmcd_> daftykins, that's what my intuition says but a consultant thinks its a problem. I'll look at that page, thanks.
<velociostrich> *facepalm* of course he quit right before I answered
<overclucker> azertyy: looks like you have the users set right, try: sudo apache2ctl stop; sudo apache2ctl start
<ivorensis> If i modify a file with terminal, how can I save and exit?
<christhecoolboy> I need a way to format the Hard Drive, I cannot enter the live CD or Enter Ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> how can I do it?
<danmcd_> daftykins, I think it's time to fire that consultant.
<daftykins> danmcd_: ooh-err, how old is he/she? :D
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: why can't you boot the liveCD?
<christhecoolboy> Well, it starts, then it freezes as it reads the hard drive
<velociostrich> danmcd_: oh my sweet jesus -- 48 gigs!?!?
<christhecoolboy> thus leading me to believe the the Drive may be corrupted and stopping the Install
<azertyy> but still owned by asterisk overclucker
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: hmm, can you run the test memory option?
<christhecoolboy> Ok, I'll try
 * ryuujin loves grails
<christhecoolboy> daftykins: its doing it, it seems fine..
<christhecoolboy> I think it is the Hard Drive, not the memory
<IPconfig> hi
<yayoj1> i
<yayoj1> hi
<christhecoolboy> daftykins: There is another way I know that it is the hard drive
<IPconfig> can you help me out whit me .sh script
<mikeru> Help, im getting "Read Error" when I try booting :(
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: is there an axe embedded in it?
<christhecoolboy> when trying to boot, it says "Cannot read 'blah blah blah'
<drobole> cannot read sector... ?
<christhecoolboy> daftykins: no, a power cut caused it, I think
<christhecoolboy> drobole, no, like Cannot read '/dev/something/'
<christhecoolboy> or whatever it is...
<drobole> ok
<yayoj1> IPconfig: no can do sorry.
<IPconfig> when  somefing happens in linux .sh script and i want tp print somefing out how do i.......
<ikonia> IPconfig: you need to pickup the basics of scripting, there are plenty of bash guides on the net
<intok> I accidentally opened the Braid run.bin installer file in clam, now I can't figure out how to make it not open in it...
<drobole> IPconfig: echo maybe
<christhecoolboy> it says... Mount: Mounting /Dev on /root/dev failed: No Such file or Directory
<IPconfig> no it dont print
<ryuujin> christhecoolboy: who says it? /Dev is not a device and so you cannot mount it
<christhecoolboy> the PC does
<christhecoolboy> when it tries to boot
<ryuujin> ah ok...
<christhecoolboy> along with other garble
<IPconfig> print_status "echo  Start Connaction"
<IPconfig> it dont work
<IPconfig> i dont get it
<ikonia> IPconfig: show me the script in a pastebin
<IPconfig> print_status "echo  Start Connaction"
<IPconfig> print_status "echo incoming Command Session" print_status "echo Get command session" done
<mwilson1023> what is the command for removing a PPA address?
<serg27475024> hi. can anyone help me please? my mouse freezes for 1 sec, every 5 seconds. very unnerving. iv changed the grub lines and added acpi=off and acpi=force irqpoll, then sudo grup-update. nothing changed. help anyone?
<christhecoolboy> daftykins: Could a powercut cause the Hard Drive to corrupt?
<jktcat> I've got a problem.  I loaded ubuntu 10.10 on it and it got all the way through updating post-installation, re-booted to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left hand corner like it's waiting for something.
<ikonia> IPconfig: no, please show me the full script in full in a pastein (pastebin.ubuntu.com for example)
<christhecoolboy> Cause it happened right after a powercut
<ryuujin> christhecoolboy: fidsk -l ? paste me the output
<christhecoolboy> ryuujin, I cant?
<christhecoolboy> I cant get in to ubuntu
<daftykins> mwilson1023: instead of add-apt-repo... ? might not be one :O
<drobole> IPconfig: how about just echo "incoming command..."
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: i'd be surprised if it did
<ryuujin> christhecoolboy: but I think that on boot you don'e enter ubuntu, but a Busybox console... don't you?
<daftykins> ryuujin: he can neither boot nor boot a livecd
<IPconfig> but when some fings happen shall it print
<Ampelbein> !info ppa-purge | mwilson1023
<ubottu> mwilson1023: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jktcat> Now I can't get a live-cd to do anything either.
<ikonia> IPconfig: no, please show me the full script in full in a pastebin (pastebin.ubuntu.com for example)
<christhecoolboy> daftykins: it was in the middle of Updating when the power failed...
<IPconfig> like when the sission is open shall it print
<serg27475024> hi. can anyone help me please? my mouse freezes for 1 sec, every 5 seconds. very unnerving. iv changed the grub lines and added acpi=off and acpi=force irqpoll, then sudo grup-update. nothing changed. help anyone?
<daftykins> IPconfig: sorry this isn't a scripting channel. you will need to look elsewhere
<velociostrich> Is it possible to run apt-get when I've chroot'd into an install on another drive?
<BluesKaj> mwilson1023,alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , you can comment the repos line or remove the ppa
<mwilson1023> okthx
<NancyStills> has anyone installed ubuntu using VirtualBox here ?
<NancyStills> is there anything I should be on the lookout for as to problems ?
<histo> NancyStills: yes
<NancyStills> or any issues you had ?
<ryuujin> christhecoolboy: please, try to search on the forum because there is surely a topic on how to restore ubuntu with such kind of error. Now I'm trying to find for you too
<histo> NancyStills: nope pretty straight forward
<Ampelbein> velociostrich: yes it is possible.
<NancyStills> I got VB some time ago, have not used it yet - but it looks liek this should all be pretty good.
<ryuujin> because I've only italian tutorial
<NancyStills> thanks for feedback histo
<NancyStills> what size did you give it ? I figure 100 GB ?
<jktcat> Can't get a computer to boot, installed 10.10, finished updates, now it will not boot nor boot from live-cd. I turn the computer on and it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor like it's waiting for some kind of input on my part.
<velociostrich> Ampelbein: Just wanted to know if it wouldn't blow up my system, thanks ;)
<th0r> NancyStills: 10 should be plenty
<christhecoolboy> ryuujin: I thought the whole point of an Ubuntu chat room was to enter it and get help from other Ubuntu Geeks who know about Computers more than I, no offense...
<NancyStills> oh, - great.   I plan on doing osme development stuffs though, but ok.
<NancyStills> histo - did VB partition an existing drive for you ?
<serg27475024> hi. can anyone help me please? my mouse freezes for 1 sec, every 5 seconds. very unnerving. iv changed the grub lines and added acpi=off and acpi=force irqpoll, then sudo grup-update. nothing changed. help anyone?
<drobole> jktcat: dou you have more than 1 hard drive?
<th0r> NancyStills: all your data storage can be shared folders in the mother OS
<NancyStills> th0r - oh.
<jktcat> I have an external hooked to it..
<histo> NancyStills: VB creates images
<NancyStills> great.
<mastin_> salve, non riesco a desinstalare db2exc, qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<ryuujin> christhecoolboy: you're right, but now I can't help you... but I'm sure there are topics can help you better. Such as: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1568704
<drobole> jktcat: it could be that grub has been installed on the wrong HD. just a thought as it happened to me the other day
<christhecoolboy> ryuujin: dont you think I've tried that, with the shift key?
<christhecoolboy> it doesnt let me...
<christhecoolboy> it freezes
<jktcat> and how would I go about correcting that? change the boot sequence? would that prevent me from being able to start up with a live-cd?
<ryuujin> christhecoolboy: http://superuser.com/questions/207788/ubuntu-fails-to-start-after-system-update-displays-busybox-notice-on-command-lin try it. Sorry, it is the only way I can help you now
<daftykins> jktcat: you'd need to boot the livecd, do some command line trickery and then reinstall grub to the disk inside, assuming it's as drobole says
<drobole> i ran the live cd and installed it on both HDs to be sure, I'll see if i can find the instructions i used...
<mastin_> hi
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: you'd be surprised how little people generally try before asking in here. if i were you i'd disconnect power to the HDD and boot the livecd to see what happens, next
<christhecoolboy> I cannot unscrew the hard drive
<christhecoolboy> its part of the screen
<daftykins> drobole: both!? the installer usually only offers one choice :D
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: so are you actually saying you have an iMac?
<velociostrich> Quick question: If I run update-grub, will it probe for other operating systems just like when apt-get pulls a new kernel? Or do I have to run something else to first update grub's list of installed OS's and then run update-grub....?
<christhecoolboy> MSI touchscreen PC <daftykins
<jktcat> I can't even get the live-cd to bring anything up, i've got it in the drive and try to boot from that drive and i'm left with the blank screen
<drobole> it gave me two choises and i chose the wrong one :/
<drobole> jktcat: hmm sounds like you need to enter bios and set CD/DVD as first boot device (maybe)
<serg27475024> hi. can anyone help me please? my mouse freezes for 1 sec, every 5 seconds. very unnerving. iv changed the grub lines and added acpi=off and acpi=force irqpoll, then sudo grup-update. nothing changed. help anyone?
<daftykins> velociostrich: all update-grub does is re-generate the boot config from the other file, as far as i know
<intok> I accidentally opened the Braid run.bin installer file in clam, now I can't figure out how to make it not open in it...
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: what model?
<velociostrich> daftykins: As in, it reads all those 10_linux 00_header and so forth files to generate /etc/grub/grub.cfg?
<christhecoolboy> MSI AE2020
<daftykins> velociostrich: hmm i'm not 100% sure, might be worth finding the GRUB2 guide
<Ampelbein> intok: right-mouse click -> properties -> open with
<daftykins> ooh-err one of those :S
 * weather_dude is beautiful
<jktcat> drobole: when I boot it (the computer) i hit f12 for boot setup and choose the dvd/cd drive, it acts like it's trying to boot from there and i'm left back on the blank screen
<christhecoolboy> daftykins, I bought it to play minecraft and games that take more RAM
<velociostrich> daftykins: Yeah, the man pages aren't very helpful but I've been looking at the community Ubuntu docs -- should look for the official docs (if there are any)
<intok> Ampelbein well it lists nothing under properties>open with
<daftykins> velociostrich: ah ok, sorry!
<Ampelbein> intok: what happens if you click on 'reset'?
<drobole> jktcat: ouch. could be a bad DVD or worse, a bad DVD player. (I have had plenty of those) Hard to say
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: hmm, that's an awkward one. can you get into the BIOS and disable the hard disk controllers, or google for a way to boot the livecd without probing for disks?
<UNew> can anyone help me figure this out? I downloaded and ran through all the required installation steps, but it asks that I run a shell script to finish and I don't know how
<velociostrich> daftykins: no problem, I'll struggle my way through this eventually ;)
<daftykins> UNew: what are you installing?
<mastin_> I installed db2exc, then I try to uninstalled using apt-get/aptitude but it fail. Then (trying to uninstall it ) I delete /opt/ibm/db2 folder. Now I can not uninstall or reinstall the package using apt-get or aptitude
<christhecoolboy> I'll try... daftykins: Can I PM you while doing it, its hard to really see with everyone else typing...
<UNew> daftykins: it's the TOR bundle
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: What problem are you having specifically now?
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: Ah, you're back -- I did as you said and rebooted and ran the commands one at a time manually, and the boot breaks at the linux command, saying that it can't read the linux header
<intok> Ampelbein still makes it open in clamtk... it's only listed to open in anything under the r-click contextual menu, properties lists no assigned application
<mastin_> it show me this error: dpkg: error processing db2exc (--configure):
<mastin_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<mastin_>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<daftykins> UNew: are you sure you couldn't get it via APT? anyway, if the script is in the same folder as you, you may need to make it executable then run it. typically you'd open the terminal for that, type "chmod +x /path/to/scriptfile.sh" then "cd /path/to/" then "./scriptfile.sh"
<jktcat> is there a way to install ubuntu from a external hard drive? just a matter of boot sequence?  would ubuntu have to be the only thing on it?
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: That suggests that you either have a BIOS bug or that the file you're loading isn't a valid linux kernel, possibly it's been corrupted.
<daftykins> jktcat: you can put it on a USB flash drive, if your flash drive is bootable
<UNew> daftykins: thank you, I'll try that
<kevinkonrad> is there a way to replace firefox on ubuntu's top bar?
<christhecoolboy> daftykins: Can I PM you, I think I've found something...
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I had the same suspicion (as for corruption; the BIOS does boot the same OS from a HD), so I've chroot'd into the CF card and I'm running apt-get dist-upgrade to try to get the newest version of the kernel (which is also hopefully not corrupted)
<daftykins> christhecoolboy: i should really sleep now. paste a link if you like
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad: right click on the icon and chose remove
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad: right click on the icon and chose remove from panel
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: Make sure that you have /dev /proc/ and /sys/ bind mounted in the chroot.
<christhecoolboy> Well, I am now in Grub, pressing C at the list
<Ampelbein> intok: if you have a file manager window open, go 'edit -> preferences -> media' and check there
<christhecoolboy> how do I format the Drive from Grub?
<daftykins> that's not really what GRUB is for, you'll need to look up some guides
<Jordan_U> christhecoolboy: You can't.
<christhecoolboy> :(
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I have; I followed the instructions given in the community documentation which covers all those binds
<intok> Ampelbein ok, what am I looking for here? It's the installer file from the HIB, not off a cd
<Ampelbein> intok: oh, sorry.
<kevinkonrad> is there a way to replace firefox on the top bar?
<iv4n> www.sexcam5.tk
<christhecoolboy> Isnt there something like a CD I could use to format the Drive
<velociostrich> kevinkonrad: If you're looking to remove the firefox shortcut from your gnome-panel, then yes; just right click it, then click remove, then choose your browser of choice from the applications menu, right click it and select "add to panel"
<christhecoolboy> like Windows has its "Boot CD"
<kevinkonrad> ...
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad: right click on the icon and chose remove from panel then drag whatever icon you want to the panel
<iv4n> I once got pulled over with a hooker so I swallowed her.
<Ampelbein> !ops | iv4n
<ubottu> iv4n: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<acerimmer> christhecoolboy: you mean a Live CD?
<christhecoolboy> no
<christhecoolboy> the Live CD fails
<christhecoolboy> cause of the Hard Drive
<Ampelbein> intok: if you right click the file, what is shown as 'Type'?
<drobole> christthecoolboy: if the live cd doesn't work you could try to download some small linux. there are some of them meant for rescue stuff
 * kevinkonrad still hasnt had his question answered
<christhecoolboy> drobole: I think it is the fact that the hard drive is corrupted
<christhecoolboy> thats why the CD wont work
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad: yes you have muliple times
<christhecoolboy> its trying to read the drive
<drobole> ahh it was you lol
 * kevinkonrad crashed his irc client, probably resulting in me missing it
<intok> Ampelbein program (application/octet-stream)
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad: right click on the icon and chose remove from panel then drag whatever icon you want to the panel
<kevinkonrad> right click opens firefox
<Ampelbein> intok: ok, on the tab 'Permissions', check that 'Allow executing file as program' is set
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad then you have redefined right click
<kevinkonrad> im going to try something, need to log out, brb
<christhecoolboy> Isnt there a CD for ubuntu like umm... Fdisk for Windows
<acerimmer> christhecoolboy: HD corruption or not, you should be able to boot from a LiveCD.  You DID run the md5checksum after downloading and after burning, right?
<christhecoolboy> where it formats the Drive
<carbonate> Hi I'm having a really bad time with the USB Live install, it hangs at the second step. Also if I try the alternate installer it hangs at 45% Partitioner. Can someone lend a ear
<christhecoolboy> acerimmer, the Disk has worked before...
<Milossh> hello. I'm using openvpn to connect to a vpn, but all the traffic is going through vpn. How can I change that?
<acerimmer> christhecoolboy: :~ understood
<drobole> there is some linux distros that will fit on a floppy i think, with rescue tools on it
<christhecoolboy> it does boot, but as soon as I click on Try ubuntu or Install, it freezes
<christhecoolboy> almost like it is freezing trying to read the hard drive
<intok> Ampelbein yeah, it's set, I missed clicked the clamscan item on the contex menu on the way down to the permissions item to allow execution as a program
<acerimmer> christhecoolboy: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<christhecoolboy> thanks, acerimmer, I'll try that...
<Jef91> Whats the support channel for Natty stuff?
<kevinkonrad> no good, i thought it could be that i was using kde but gnome makes no difference
<kevinkonrad> it could be my mouse
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: Well, I updated the kernel and successfully updated grub (I see the new kernel at the grub prompt), but I get the same error. I have also (before this last install to the CF card) copying the files from the HD (that boots fine) to the CF card, and chrooting into the card and fixing grub and all that, but still to no avail.
<kevinkonrad> if i try to right click and drag the mouse starts flying all over the screen
<kevinkonrad> it could be because im using a touchpad
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: Try running "md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-2.6..." from the grub shell and from a booted system and see if they match.
<itaylor57> kevinkonrad  hover your mouse over the icon on the top bar; then press right click; you should see a menu; select remove from panel
<drobole> you have both touchpad and mouse attached?
<root> any good exploit irc channels?
<kevinkonrad> drobole, no the left/right click buttions are part of the touchpad
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I would attempt that, only the booting system is running 10.04.2 and the CF card has 9.10, so they don't have the same kernels. I can vaguely recall where to find md5sums for .deb packages, so I can at least try that
<drobole> kevinkonrad: maybe try a good old mouse then just to see it it is the touchpad drivers causing the problems
<kevinkonrad> itaylor57: both left and right click launch firefox
<Ampelbein> intok: next ides: in '~/.local/share/applications' is there a mention of octet-stream?
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: You can just mount the 10.04 partition and run "md5sum /mountpoint/boot/vmlinuz...".
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: Yes, but I have no known good copy of the kernel to compare the md5sum with
<kevinkonrad> itaylor57: new computer, no port of old mouse
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: This is to determine if the problem is a BIOS bug, I'm assuming for the moment that the file is valid.
<intok> Ampelbein not that I can see http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/1365/screenshot1xk.png
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: The checksums is e28354cbc313b061930b23630c12a0aa for 2.6.31-14-generic, which is the older kernel
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: I need to know if the md5sum from the grub shell matches what is read by a booted linux system.
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: That's what I was trying to say before; I have nothing to compare that md5 with. I don't believe there is a problem with the BIOS as I am able to boot to a hard drive with that same system.
<Ampelbein> intok: then I'm afraid I'm out of knowledge
<serg27475024> hi. can anyone help me please? my mouse freezes for 1 sec, every 5 seconds. very unnerving. iv changed the grub lines and added acpi=off and acpi=force irqpoll, then sudo grup-update. nothing changed. help anyone?
<intok>  Ampelbein thanks anyways mate
<dejan_> hi, please help me till few hours before everything was fine i could connect to my wireless router with wep key, i have installed apache and everything was fine, and now whe i turned on my laptop i can no longer connect to my wireless router with wep key, without any protection i can connect but i cant connect with the wep key anymore, I have connected wit hwep in previous days..
<Jordan_U> velociostrich: Did you run "md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-2.6...." from the grub shell?
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: Ah, from the *grub* shell, no
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I will do that shortly
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: its a laptop
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: what make and model?
<serg27475024> toshiba tecra a9PTS52E
<derek_> hey guys
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: toshiba tecra a9 PTS52E
<Sorinan> there's a way to do voice/video on MSN?
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: did u discover anything......? ...
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: If I cannot make the system boot off of the compact flash card, I may just create a clone of the hard drive in the event of failure, and mount the CF card on /home; the system is going to be used for a local e-mail server of sorts, so I went with the CF card because it can't fail physically like an HD can
<josh_ritger> can anybody tell me why in 10.10 when I run sudo nautilus in a terminal it turns my whole session into root instead of just the nautilus window that is opened?
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: not yet
<ActionParsnip> josh_ritger: DON'T use sudo with nautilus
<kkkkkkkkkkkk> does anybody know a way to browse the internet from the terminal
<kkkkkkkkkkkk> cause i dont have access to gui right now
<ActionParsnip> kkkkkkkkkkkk: use links, links2, lynx etc
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: thx
<kkkkkkkkkkkk> thanks, ill try that
<v3ctor> kkkkkkkkkkkk: links lynx links2 w3m
<josh_ritger> ActionParsnip: how am I supposed to copy files into directories that are owned by root?
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | josh_ritger
<ubottu> josh_ritger: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: do you have the latest BIOS?
<serg27475024> yep.
<serg27475024> checked that as well. changed in bios: usb legacy= off
<josh_ritger> ActionParsnip: thank you, I have been using sudo nautilus for years, haven't upgraded since 8.04 lts so 10.10 is much different, thanks for the explanation also
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: ok when it stops, run: dmesg | tail    what is output (use a pastebin to hold the text)
<administrator_> 亲爱的好朋友们，你们好吗？
<administrator_> 呵呵
<ActionParsnip> josh_ritger: nautilus draws the desktop icons which may be why it runs the session as root, gksudo should fix that and will also not bork your ~/.ICEauthority file
#ubuntu 2011-03-08
<velociostrich> Anyone know of an easy way to check for duplicate files?
<milamber> velociostrich: file names?
<ActionParsnip> velociostrich: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647883
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: [ 3773.488746] hub 7-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<serg27475024> [ 3773.488760] usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 89
<serg27475024> [ 3773.752159] usb 7-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 90
<serg27475024> [ 3773.923947] input: HID 04b3:310b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb7/7-1/7-1:1.0/input/input321
<serg27475024> [ 3773.924244] generic-usb 0003:04B3:310B.013D: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 04b3:310b] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0
<serg27475024> [ 3802.008806] hub 7-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<serg27475024> [ 3802.008820] usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 90
<serg27475024> [ 3802.272187] usb 7-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 91
<serg27475024> [ 3802.445073] input: HID 04b3:310b as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb7/7-1/7-1:1.0/input/input322
<aeon-ltd> serg27475024: use pastebin
<serg27475024> [ 3802.445378] generic-usb 0003:04B3:310B.013E: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 04b3:310b] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0
<serg27475024> mouse still freezes.....
<serg27475024> oh
<corinth> Has anyone experienced the ATI flgrx driver error where you get a text/TTY1 login after installing and rebooting?
<serg27475024> sorry
<mickster04> what? no floodbot?
<velociostrich> ActionParsnip: I'll have to look at that another time; I gtg
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577247/
<matteo_> fg
<[thor]> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<velociostrich> Jordan_U: I can't continue working on this today; I might continue another time though
<matteo_> hello
<josh_ritger> ActionParsnip: I tried running gksudo nautilus and it did the same thing with changing my wallpaper etc and running as root
<matteo_> i'm itallian
<[thor]> welcome matteo, are you having problems?
<matteo_> ubuntu for world
<adamruffolo> e
<acerimmer> :
<Chemical> anybody know why ubuntu 10.04 shows text about dev0 roots and stuff during startup and shutdown?
<jaunty> hello
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: ok, what is the output of:  lsmod    Thanks
<jaunty> ANYBODY HERE FROM TORONTO?
<ActionParsnip> !caps | jaunty
<ubottu> jaunty: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> !ot | jaunty
<ubottu> jaunty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jaunty> my bad
<jaunty> wht sort of topics are on this site
<ActionParsnip> jaunty: this channel is ubuntu support only
<jaunty> i know
<ActionParsnip> jaunty: so why ask?
<jaunty> i am ubuntu
<jaunty> i am using ubuntu
<needlez> can someone tell me if this is setup correctly?? http://pastie.org/1645455
<Jordan_U> jaunty: That does not make your question an Ubuntu support question.
<jaunty> soory, i am new to this..
<needlez> the bottom is my fstab file, the above is my hardware setup, just wanna double check if my stuff is correct
<corinth> Has anyone experienced the ATI flgrx driver error where you get a text/TTY1 login after installing and rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: some of the terminology is off but looks ok. I'd add the options:  uid=1000,rw,user    to sdb2 and hda1
<ActionParsnip> needlez: also you need to 0s on the end of the line, not just one
<needlez> ok, but so they should mount just fine on reboot if i add those opetions??
<ActionParsnip> needlez: assuming the mount points exist, yes
<dejan_> why when I try to save document (html) that is in the www folder anoying popup comes saying that cant backup filer overwrite? i am using bluefish pls how to avoid this?
<dejan_> :S
<Jordan_U> jaunty: If you type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" (without the quotes) where you'd normally enter a message in your IRC client you will join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. If you type "/join #freenode" you will join the channel for support questions about the freenode IRC network as a whole.
<needlez> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you
<Gunni> i seem to have lost the network connection assistant in ubuntu, is there any way to get it back?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: still using fat32?
<acerimmer> Gunni: you mean it's not on the toolbar or it's not working at all?
<ActionParsnip> Gunni: press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet
<needlez> just had, on partion that was fat32 to switch between windows and linux system, so i can drop files and look at them in both
<ActionParsnip> needlez: Linux can read and write to ntfs
<Ratzinger> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to make a program alway start in a specific workspace / vw?
<needlez> ahh, i didn't think about that, i could just set it to ntfs i guess
<Gunni> ActionParsnip, i ran it, it said it was running, i killed it and re-ran it, same as before, can't see it..
<needlez> thank you very much though, youre a very smart guy
<ActionParsnip> needlez: thanks :)
<Ratzinger> l
<bytesaber_work> is cron in ubuntu different somehow in other linux?   i can't get this to accept * 14 * * * *    (every day at 6pm)
<eross> bytesaber_work - what's the command
<bytesaber_work> * 14 * * * *    /usr/bin/killall xchat
<CalimeroTeknik> hello ! running grub-install /dev/sda I get /usr/sbin/grub-install: 31: grub-install.real: not found
<CalimeroTeknik> I guess some package must be reinstalled
<eross> seems you have one too many *  ?
<bytesaber_work> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron    They use 6
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: Did you install Ubuntu via wubi?
<bytesaber_work> in the Predefined scheduling definitions table
<CalimeroTeknik> no, it's in an ext4 partition
<kromium> What is the default mysql root password in ubuntu?
<CalimeroTeknik> I'm chrooted in ubuntu presently
<jrib> kromium: you are prompted to set one during install
<kromium> jrib: oh, I will have to remove and install it again then..
<CalimeroTeknik> and oops, I meant grub-install /dev/sda7
<jrib> kromium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<eross> ok i see it is optional - year
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: use gnome-schedule to setup cron if you fancy a GUI ;)
<eross> every day at 6pm -  0 18 * * * ...
<CalimeroTeknik> !pkgfile grub-install.real
<eross> http://www.zedwood.com/article/135/linux-crontab-reference
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: grub-install.real is part of an (IMHO) ugly hack used for wubi. You should only see anything about grub-install.real if you have the package "lupin-support" installed, and that should only be installed if you used wubi to install Ubuntu so it's odd that you're seeing it. Do you have lupin-support installed?
<dejan_> why when I try to save document (html) that is in the www folder anoying popup comes saying that cant backup filer overwrite? i am using bluefish pls how to avoid this?
<CalimeroTeknik> oh. strange !
<mickster04> CalimeroTeknik: when you say you are chrooted?
<CalimeroTeknik> I booted a livecd
<CalimeroTeknik> mounted /dev/sda7 that contains ubuntu to /mnt (it has no /boot partition)
<mickster04> CalimeroTeknik: ok
<CalimeroTeknik> mounted -o bind /dev /proc and /sys to /mnt
<mickster04> CalimeroTeknik: just checking, :p
<CalimeroTeknik> chroot /mnt
<CalimeroTeknik> then grub-install /dev/sda7
<CalimeroTeknik> and it says that
<edbian> dejan_, The www folder is not writeable by your user.
<CalimeroTeknik> that's a normal install on ext4 on /dev/sda7
<mickster04> CalimeroTeknik: i figured you would want to just install it to sda? not a prticular number
<dejan_> edbian: this is so annoying and I must save there often because i am making changes to some webpages
<CalimeroTeknik> mickster04, not really, because I will chainload it
<dejan_> edbian: how can I fix this please ?
<mickster04> CalimeroTeknik: very good
<CalimeroTeknik> anyway, the problem is the same, file not found
<CalimeroTeknik> (whether I use /dev/sda or /dev/sda7 as argument)
<edbian> dejan_, Would you like the fix, or the explanation or both?
<lwizardl> the url for the spam news does 404
<dejan_> edbian: uh both will be ultimate solution = thanks :-)
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy lupin-support grub-pc"?
<CalimeroTeknik> yes
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577247/
<dejan_> edbian: i just transfered to ubuntu from 17 years in win hell
<Gunni> ActionParsnip, i ran it, it said it was running, i killed it and re-ran it, same as before, can't see it.. is there a way to connect to a password protected wireless network using the terminal?
<edbian> dejan_, sudo chown root:<userName> /var/www      then   sudo chmod 770 /var/www
<lwizardl> dejan_, congratulations on making the switch :)
<ActionParsnip> Gunni: I use wicd which has a terminal based UI as well as an X based one
<Scunizi_> Using Nautilus "Connect to server" I can connect to my NAS using samba protocol.. but when I go to Places Network the server doesn't show up there at all.. now... sometimes it does... why is this?
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: and the output of:  lsmod    Thanks
<poitee> Anyone able to help with samba and win7 before I off myself?
<edbian> dejan_, The first command makes the group owner you, the second command makes the owner and the group owner able to read/write/execute and forbids anybody else from editing hte files
<Gunni> ActionParsnip i can't connect it to the internet, anything built in?
<dejan_> lwizardl: thanks :)
<dejan_> edbian: it says no such file of dir
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi_: the thing you connected to will be in the left panel and should also appear on the desktop
<edbian> dejan_, Where are these files?
<dejan_> edbian: um its in var yep let me check
<mickster04> poitee: i think suicide is a bit of an extreme reaction, give us some more insight into your problem
<jenia> what's this ratelimit.c file? Often, when I start a new video on SMPlayer or Pause/Unpause it, the entire screen becomes black'n'white and stays that way. When I look at /var/log/messages file after that, it always says pulseaudio: ratelimit.c: [some #] of events suppressed.
<ActionParsnip> Gunni: you can use iwconfig to define the connection
<Scunizi_> ActionParsnip: after connecting yes.. prior to that Places>Network can't see it..
<jrib> edbian: no read access for www-data?
<edbian> dejan_, try this instead.  sudo chown -R root:<userName> /var/www
<poitee> Already apt-got samba... I can see the samba server on win7 but cannot browse or connect to shares...
<edbian> jrib, oh is that supposed to happen... mmmm
<dejan_> strange
<dejan_> edbian: they are in var/www :(
<edbian> dejan_, I might have been wrong, hang on a second
<lwizardl> anyone know the release date for 11.04 ? the daily beta seems flakey hehe. And I want to see if my audio is fixed in the release
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi_: not sure then. You can add the device permanently in nautilus by making it a bookmark which is in the connect to server dialogue
<mickster04> poitee: have you had a look at editing /etc/default/smb (possibly /samba rather than smb) and the config there?
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: ask in #ubuntu+1
<edbian> jrib, Should we add him to www-data group?  Or make the files owned by www-data instead of root?
<mickster04> !natty | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<dejan_> edbian:  ok
<CalimeroTeknik> sorry for the lag Jordan_U I had to go to the other room. here is the result : http://pastebin.com/TizbzvNk
<mickster04> ikonia: sorry wrong nick
<lwizardl> ActionParsnip, k thanks
<mickster04> !natty | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<zam> t
<edbian> dejan_, Can you pastebin the output of ls -la /var/www    ?
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577258/
<poitee> mickster04: edited...  can see my changes.. netbiod name ect
<jrib> edbian: depends on dejan_'s setup really; setting /var/www 775 would be the easy solution
<dejan_> jrib: ?
<mickster04> poitee: well that's good
<dejan_> jrib: what should i write ? :S
<mickster04> poitee: when you shared a folder how did you do it? also where is the folder?
<jrib> edbian: listen to edbian, I don't want to confuse
<jrib> erm
<mickster04> poitee: i think that if the parent folders have certain access rights then samba won't let anyone else overright them
<dejan_> edbian: i will pastebin
<jrib> dejan_: listen to edbian, I don't want to confuse and I have to get dinner anyway :)
<edbian> jrib, thanks :)
<CalimeroTeknik> looks like lupin-support isn't installed Jordan_U
<poitee> mickster: I tried through the gui.. I also tried editing config.. they are mounted drives. /media/sata1 and sata2
<CalimeroTeknik> (it's for wubi, right ?)
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: Correct.
<CalimeroTeknik> this is a normal install from the CD
<CalimeroTeknik> that error on grub-install is very strange, if .real is in wubi !
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: What is the output of "which grub-install"?
<mickster04> poitee: uhm, yeah that may not work so well...I tried creating a writable share on a mounted hdd and it wouldn't let me, even if i set the folder to the most open settings. i think mounted partitions always have certain rights when they are mounted...
<ActionParsnip> serg27475024: ok try:  echo "options psmouse synaptics_resume_reset=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse_fix.conf      then rebot to test
<serg27475024> ActionParsnip: ok. thx. will try.
<poitee> mickster04: soooo? symlink or?
<CalimeroTeknik> /usr/sbin/grub-install Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: Can you pastebin the contents of /usr/sbin/grub-install?
<mickster04> poitee: oh i never solved it, sorry. keep asking is all i can suggest
<ipwnage> is there any way to redownload all of the original rhythmbox plugins?
<CalimeroTeknik> here it is Jordan_U /usr/sbin/grub-install : http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/431193
<CalimeroTeknik> what is that strange stuff
<aeon-ltd> ipwnage: reinstall rhythmbox? shouldn't that drag them in as deps?
<CalimeroTeknik> definitely, I need to apt-get install grub-pc don't I ?
<ActionParsnip> ipwnage: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename    will reinstall whatever you wish
<ipwnage> and it wont mess it up?
<CalimeroTeknik> Jordan_U, will apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc  correct this ?
<edward> is there a way to detect iptables current status? its ini.d/upstart job doesn't include status (ie service iptables status)
<shamelessn00b> Hi guys, I'm using ubuntu 10.10, I want a user be able to copy a file to my system remotely on just 1 folder, I want to give him ssh access but want to make sure that he can't get out of that one folder
<ipwnage> still not there
<edward> I can do it by writing a script to check proc but I was hoping there was an inbuilt solution
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: It should. It's completely bizarre that you have wubi's grub-install though.
<CalimeroTeknik> yes, and that's part of the reasons why I want to chainload ubuntu
<CalimeroTeknik> I don't understand it very well so I prefer to isolate it
<bhe> If anyone could help, that'd be amazing. According to this site:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure    -    Step 17: play -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav     My sound is actually working!  I just need to edit a file "/etc/asound.conf" that doesn't exist on my system. Can anyone tell me if I should create this file since it doesn't exists or what?
<Magizian> hehe look at what I made on an egyption ubuntu server.. http://magizian.dyndns.org:20080/ntsh.jpg
<mickster04> Magizian: that's off topic for fututre reference
<ActionParsnip> shamelessn00b: use sshfs, its default enabled by installing openssh-server
<mickster04> Magizian: also it's egyptian*
<Magizian> it's ubuntu.. you may want my help in doing similar.
<mickster04> Magizian: no that's off topic, also the link seems dud:p
<Magizian> ok.
<shamelessn00b> ActionParsnip: I have openssh-server installed, is there a step-by-step guide I could follow?
<Magizian> nevermind.
<mickster04> shamelessn00b: look for scp
<ActionParsnip> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<shamelessn00b> I started looking about chroot jail
<shamelessn00b> this sounds neater
<shamelessn00b> thanks
<ActionParsnip> shamelessn00b: nautilus has it built in too, you can even mount the remote share ;)
<fedematico> nautilus was programmed by an italian dude now in a better life
<CalimeroTeknik> Jordan_U, I had to run apt-get -f --reinstall install grub-pc , because of a bunch of unsatisfied deps
<CalimeroTeknik> the contents of grub-install haven't changed !!!!
<Seanf> Hi
<trick> hey guys i recently installed windows xp in a vm using virtualbox, my question is how do i get online inside the vm?
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: What is the output of "dpkg -S /usr/sbin/grub-install"? (if it's more than one line use pastebin)
<komotive_> @trick .... I can help
<trick> komotive_: great thanks
<Seanf> Hey, I"m trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a computer, I'm at the 'Who are you?' stage but the forward button isn't available.
<edbian> Seanf, What did you type for a username ?
<komotive_> what you need to do is set the network options to nat mode if you do not have a dhcp service locally
<Seanf> Sean
<edbian> Seanf, the username field must be all lower case
<edbian> Seanf, (They should really mention that in the installer)
<Seanf> ok thanks
<Seanf> let me try that
<trick> komotive_: im a bit of a noob at this stuff, and that sounds difficult
<komotive_> if you do have dhcp then you can use the other mode ...
<komotive_> Ok .... I'll run up min
<CalimeroTeknik> Jordan_U, that gives :  grub-pc: /usr/sbin/grub-install
<komotive_> mine*
<CalimeroTeknik> seems normal, and yet, it's getting really unbelievable
<Seanf> edbian, you are a lifesaver!
<trick> komotive_: well i have a wireless network here, and computers connecting to it are just given an ip address i think
<edbian> Seanf, haha, just experienced
<trick> komotive_: does that mean i have dhcp?
<Seanf> I've been pulling my hair out over this for hours
<komotive_> Yep you've got it!
<komotive_> DHCP is a go
<edbian> Seanf, hahaa, you should have asked earlier!
<Seanf> Later guys!
<Seanf> :)
<komotive_> So from the top tabs ..... delect <devices>
<trick> komotive_: great so where do i go to select it?
<komotive_> select*
<Seanf> I know
<Seanf> I bricked my last computer trying to do that, now I can fix it xD
<komotive_> select <network adapters>
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: I have no idea what's happening. Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug grub-pc".
<trick> komotive_: top of what?
<CalimeroTeknik> Jordan_U, I can fix this with the ubuntu livecd nope ?
<CalimeroTeknik> then, updates will always fail of course
<komotive_> ( the menu bar )then use the dropdown to select
<trick> komotive_:  oh ok
<blkdg> how can i tell the date on which a system was installed?
<komotive_> so you can select nat or bridged
<trick> komotive_: yep and u want me to choose bridged?
<komotive_> nat will give your machine a translated IP address for the www
<komotive_> bridged will put it on the same as your lan
<trick> komotive_: ok so i should choose NAT? and do i choose 'cable connected' or not?
<trick> cos im on wifi
<Jordan_U> CalimeroTeknik: You can run grub-install from the liveCD environment but you don't really need to as you already should have a /boot/grub/core.img that you can load via grub legacy using the commands I gave you in #grub.
<edbian> trick, Choose cable connected.  The virtual machine does not have wifi (and does not care that the host OS is on wifi)
<CalimeroTeknik> Jordan_U, good point.
<komotive_> just use bridged and it'll set everything for you ......
<trick> oh ok
<nikin> hy. in my boot folder there is a /boot/config-2.6.32-27-generic, what does that file do?
<edbian> nikin, That's the kernel
<trick> komotive_: ok i just chose bridge, now what? :D
<jeymbj> hello everyone
<nikin> edbian: no... it is a text file with lot of config options
<Jordan_U> nikin: It documentes the options that were used when that particular kernel was built.
<jeymbj> i need help with my ubuntu
<edbian> nikin, Oh it's in /boot? I'm not sure what it does
<edbian> jeymbj, What's your problem?
<Pumpkin-> nikin: its just a text file that shows what options the kernel was built with
<jeymbj> i am using the version 10.10
<edbian> jeymbj, great, what is the issue?
<nikin> Jordan_U: i see... so it is practically read only :)
<aeon-ltd> jeymbj: all in one line please
<Jordan_U> nikin: Correct.
<komotive_> untick the enable button in the same window - or use cmd in the winxp and do ipconfig /release  renew process
<jeymbj> and every time i update is return with error 127
<nikin> Jordan_U Pumpkin- : thank you ... thats all i wanted to know :)
<trick> komotive_: wow it works
<komotive_> kool
<edbian> jeymbj, Can you pastebin the problem?
<Jordan_U> nikin: You're welcome.
<komotive_> nice and easy
<trick> komotive_: amazing, thanks!!
<trick> komotive_: crazy
<jeymbj> yes just one second
<komotive_> now if you want to share folders on your host ubuntu, then install the guest addins
<trick> komotive_: one moe stupid question :) im running on a netbook, so my screen is small but it seems to make the windows vm screen almost the same height so it means i have to use scroll bars in order to see everything
<trick> komotive_: any idea how i can just make the windows vm screen smaller?
<cryptodira> is there a way to make the live cd reinstall OVER the existing install and NOT alongside it?  10.04 amd/64
<komotive_> you can go one better ..... install guest addins and use seemles mode
<edbian> trick, Ubuntu can virtualize XP on a netbook.  AWESOME.
<komotive_> *seemless*
<blkdg> cryptodira, tell the live cd to format.
<jeymbj> can i send you the printscreen of the error please
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Yes. Do you want to preserve the contents of /home or whipe everything?
<edbian> cryptodira, Yeah, just tell it to use the old / as it's / and the old swap as it's swap.  The partitions will be reformatted and thus erased for you.
<edbian> jeymbj, sure
<cryptodira> blkdg, forgot to mention that i did NOT want to reformat...
<nikin> :D ok thats not all i wanted :) i want to decrase the kernels load balancing ticks... to save battery power
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: you CAN but it'll probably make a big mess
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  Preserve the existing...
<jeymbj> can i have your email son can do it
<komotive_> Can anyone help with an ubuntuone sync problem I have (also couchdb phantom records)
<edbian> jeymbj, Just use pastebin.  www.pastebin.com
<trick> edbian: what does 'virtualize xp on a netbook' mean?
<edbian> jeymbj, Or, if it's an image, www.imageshack.com
<el_seano> I'm a little confused.  Is this #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged?
<edbian> trick, Nevermind
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: Choose manual partitioning, select your existing '/' and set its mountpoint to '/' and make sure that the format checkbox is unchecked.
<edbian> el_seano, This is #ubuntu (you were in #ubuntu-unregged)
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, i have developed several performance issues.... and would like to get back to the base/initial install WITHOUT losing my current partitions
<komotive_> @trick - use seemless mode you'll see what it means!!!
<Jordan_U> el_seano: This is #ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> jeymbj: use imageshack / photobucket to host the image
<el_seano> ah, so my client's just refusing to update the channel name
<trick> komotive_: hehe ok !
 * el_seano /cycles
<trick> komotive_: how do i get that mode working?
<blkdg> trick, he means running xp in vm
<el_seano> huh...
<el_seano> still there.
<komotive_> Can anyone help with an ubuntuone sync problem I have (also couchdb phantom records) please! ;o)
<cryptodira> Jordan_U, that is a good approach....not sure that i saw that in the gui.... will look again.
 * el_seano /parts
<edbian> trick, running a VM is 'virtualizing' you're virtualizing XP and Ubuntu is able to do it on a netbook (which means you have modest hardware) which means Ubuntu is efficient (and that impresses me).  Clear?
<komotive_> @trick press right 'ctrl key 'and 'l' after guest addons installed
<jeymbj> ok is donde is on www.imageshack.com
<Afflicto> Hey all
<jeymbj> sorry done
<edbian> jeymbj, Give us the link
<edbian> Afflicto, hello
<el_seano> does this not mean what I think it means?  Next to the channel's modes it's showing #ubuntu-unregged 5:10, but still shows Freenode/#ubuntu for network/#channel
<Afflicto> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition, It lags like hell in the menus!
<blkdg> trick, google virtualbox full screen ubuntu 10.10
<Afflicto> takes about 1 minute to open up "software center".
<corinth> Has anyone experienced the ATI flgrx driver error where you get a text/TTY1 login after installing and rebooting?
<el_seano> Netbook Remix is a waste of time in my opinion.  Desktop runs much better on my netbook.
<edbian> Afflicto, Are you sure you didn't boot the live CD or the live USB >
<jeymbj> sorry i am no very good on it what you mean
<Afflicto> I installed using a USB.
<Afflicto> But I installed while being inside of windows xp thoug,
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: what Jordan_U is describing will do it but I don't advise it personally
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.  Where can I modify the settings to the built-in screen capture program?  It defaults as .png but I require .jpg format.  Thanks!
<jeymbj> is uploaded to www.imageshack.com
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip and Jordan_U , I am NOT having any luck upgrading to 10.10 (it just hangs after languages) and thought perhaps to get 10.04 straightened out first
<komotive_> Can anyone help with an ubuntuone sync problem I have (also couchdb phantom records) - please!
<edbian> jeymbj, Are you viewing the image right now in your browser?  Give us the address it's at
<zwooj> Anyone else get a lag when authenticating installs?
<Afflicto> I have ubuntu 10.10 (desktop edition) on a cd, I think i'm gonna use that, works better.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Why don't you advise it?
<blkdg> Bing0, use gimp or another app to convert.
<Afflicto> But, how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<usl_> Format :D
<jeymbj> http://img822.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img822/4218/error127.png
<Afflicto> I need to keep windows.
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: the status file will show fewer packages than are actually available, its not hugely graceful
<Bing0> blkdg, the reason I prefer not is because I can resize within natiulus.  with that said, can the presets not be modified?
<jeymbj> is that one
<aeon-ltd> Afflicto: you don't unless you used wubi
<edbian> Afflicto, Just install Ubuntu over itself.  Alternatively, boot the live CD, use gparted to erase the Ubuntu partitions.  (either one achieves the same goal of removing the old Ubuntu install)
<edbian> jeymbj, that's it
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Interesting. Is there a bug report about this?
<aeon-ltd> Afflicto: you repartition then reinstall mbr or a bootloader you'd like
<Afflicto> huh
<Afflicto> wait.
<jeymbj> yes
<Afflicto> whats wubi?
<mickster04> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<usl_> I am a first time user of Ubuntu and linux. its easy but i dont know commands. Does anyone have commands for linux and what the do?
<Afflicto> yes I used wubi, it was on the usb drive. while inside win xp.
<mickster04> usl_: it's depends what you want to do?
<Afflicto> So.. easiest way to uninstall is gparted?
<edbian> jeymbj, I'm not sure.  You should ask in the spanish channel
<komotive_> @usl_ google is your friend!!
<blkdg> Bing0, doesn't look like it.
<edbian> usl_, PM me :)
<edbian> jeymbj, It's hard enough to figure out.  Let alone in another language.
<mickster04> usl_: this is a support channel for people with problems, if you are just learning this probably isn't the place for you
<Jordan_U> Afflicto: If you installed Ubuntu via wubi then remove it using Add/Remove programs in Windows.
<jeymbj> i have to mention that i am having that error 127 after i upgrade fro, 10.04 to the 10.10 maverick
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, that is an interesting feature.... one that i would not have noticed... so in the interests of gracefully fixing 10.04, how can i figure out why the 10.10 upgrade hangs?
<Afflicto> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> usl_: nobody is born knowing the commands
<usl_> mickster04,  is there any channel well i can learn?
<usl_> ActionParsnip, true!
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: upgrade in terminal
<Afflicto> I'l do that then. Btw, If I remove windows, will ubuntu perform better?
<mickster04> usl_: um, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<komotive_> @usl_ try youtube as well ...
<drobole_> usl_: google for unix and linux commands, you will find many good resources
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, ahhh.... from within 10.04.... will give that a whirl.  Thanks for your thoughts and help
<jeymbj> o aim sorry  is because i speack spanish but just one moment i will change to english
<komotive_> @usl_  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0fzyE2zBeI
<Jordan_U> Afflicto: If you install Ubuntu by booting from the liveCD rather than installing within Windows using Wubi then there will be a slight increase in performance as reading and writing to disk will be faster.
<cryptodira> Jordan_U, Thank you for your thoughts and help.
<jeymbj> is that ok  for you it will take a couple of minute
<Afflicto> hmm
<Afflicto> ok
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: I always use the cli way personally
<Afflicto> Ok, brb guys! :D
<Code_Bleu> how do i configure remote desktop access via cli and not installing vncserver?
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: You're welcome.
<el_seano> Code_Bleu: Outside of VNC, you could do XForwarding.
<el_seano> but that won't give you a desktop.
<blkdg> Code_Bleu, or you could ssh
<el_seano> just an X application
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, any caveats i should be aware of on the cli path?
<Sabatini> Hey guys, unimportant question. What do you think is the most fun time wasting game in the repositories?
<blkdg> Sabatini, wesnoth
<el_seano> there's a breakout clone that ate my life for a while
<Code_Bleu> el_seano: i want desktop access
<el_seano> Code_Bleu: Then you want VNC server
<poitee> code_bleu: apt-get install xrdp
<poitee> code_bleu: its what I use
<Sabatini> Duh! I completely forgot to reinstall Wesnoth! thanks blkdg
<poitee> code_bleu: you can vnc or rdp into it works well
<Code_Bleu> poitee: thanks
<Tiktalik> Anyone know a decent virtual webcam program?
<Tiktalik> I want to stream some games, but I can't find a program to do it with
<ArchMikux> Like something similar to manycam?
<naryfa> hey everyone
<Tiktalik> ArchMikus: Yes
<edbian> naryfa, Hello
<Tiktalik> Sabatini: Powder.
<naryfa> edbian: :)
<Tiktalik> ArchMikus: Yeah, know any decent substitutes?
<ArchMikux> Tiktalik: Have you looked at Cheese?
<Bing0> blkdg, after some digging around, the default screencap isn't for me.  Shutter can do what i require, and is in the repos..thanks tho. :)
<nerdy_kid> hello, I got this script off http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/After_Using_PhotoRec and have filled in the correct folder varables, but the script does nothing, not even spit out any output.  What am I doing wrong?  heres the script:  http://pastebin.com/ws2C6iVD
<ipwnage> my ipod shows that its charging when i hook it up and cairo dock says it has been connected but it wont mount because of a dbus error anybody know how to fix it?
<ipwnage> it works with other ipods just my computer doesn't seem to like my ipod very much
<ArchMikux> Tiktalik:  Looks like WebcamStudio might be what you're looking for.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/develop
<edbian> ipwnage, After the dbus error do you see anything in the output of dmesg?
<Tiktalik> ArchMikux: I tried that. It keeps telling me Module webcamstudio is not loaded. Virtual webcam will not be availible...
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to restore grub, but the command "sudo -i}" is not valid, which says to be used here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Restoring%20GRUB
<ipwnage> what?
<nerdy_kid> Datz: try "sudo -i"
<edbian> Datz, that } is a typo
<Datz> ah
<Datz> thanks
<Datz> great
<ipwnage> when i click on the ipod cairo dock says unable to mount it and then when i do it through the menu at the top it says "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<edbian> ipwnage, What about in dmesg?
<ArchMikux> Tiktalik:  How did you install it?  With a .Deb?
<Tiktalik> ArchMikux: Yeah
<ipwnage> whats a dmesg?
<ipwnage> what it says?
<ipwnage> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<ArchMikux> I'd try installing it from source and manually installing the module
<edbian> ipwnage, It's a command.  Run it in the terminal.  It's a general log
<Datz> ok, "grub" wasn't found. I'm using live cd. when I instll grub, where does it install to?
<Tiktalik> ArchMikux: I haven't the slightest idea how
<ArchMikux> Tiktalik:  This might help you with installing it from source http://www.ws4gl.org/download/manual-installation
<Tiktalik> ArchMikux: Thanks, I'll try that
<ipwnage> its long as crap.  it wont even let me copy it all
<blkdg> how can i tell the date on which a system was installed?
<edbian> ipwnage, just look at the end for relevant stuff.
<blkdg> is there a log of all the pkg i've gotten via software centre?
<drobole_> Datz: what are you trying to do?
<edbian> blkdg, Yes, synaptic -> file -> history
<ipwnage> such as "[ 1256.436077] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2 [ 1286.973670] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 2 [ 1290.132051] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3"?
<blkdg> edbian, empty
<Jordan_U> Datz: Follow this guide to re-install grub from a liveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<edbian> blkdg, what?
<edbian> blkdg, really?
<edbian> ipwnage, that is relevant stuff, yes
<Datz> drobole_: I'm trying to install grub, or repair it if it isn't isntalled
<Datz> Jordan_U: thanks. I'll try that
<ipwnage> what do i do with it?
<edbian> ipwnage, plug the ipod in, what does sudo fdisk -l show?  (use www.pastebin.com please)
<Jordan_U> Datz: You're welcome.
<blkdg> edbian, synaptic pkg manager -> file -> histroy is empty
<edbian> blkdg, that is... not good
<ipwnage> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000c540d     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9328    74920960   83  Linux /dev/sda2            9328        9730     322
<edbian> ipwnage, I said to use pasetbin!!!!
<drobole_> Datz: ok, Jordans link should work or you can try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ipwnage> Was busy typing that in!!!
<ipwnage> didn't finish reading
<edbian> ipwnage, :)  It's very bad form to type big chunks of text into the channel like that.  Please use www.pastebin.com
<blkdg> edbian, i've never used synaptic pkg manager , only the software centre
<edbian> blkdg, I was under the impression they would all log stuff in synaptic regardless of which one you used.
<sup3r_wx> hi
<blkdg> edbian, i'm ne wto ubunt.
<ipwnage> http://pastebin.com/pb95GuR6
<blkdg> and tyoing....
<ipwnage> i have to go eat really quick
<blkdg> typing
<sup3r_wx> look here http://fripta.com/pag.php?user=hugo
<edbian> blkdg, No no, you're write.  Mine is empty too.  What is the ultimate goal here?  Figuring out how long the system has been installed?
<sup3r_wx> i've got a problem with this webserver
<Komotive> Hello all - can anyone help with a couchdb issue in evolution, phantom records and ubuntuone sync issue? Thanks!
<etsw> hello, i want to burn an *.iso to dvd, what program do you prefer ?
<sup3r_wx> when i try to pass a parameter to php it issues an error
<blkdg> goal 1, figuring how long the system has been installed, goal 2 figuing out everything i've added to the system
<sup3r_wx> anyone can help me ?
<v3ctor> etsw: k3b
<sup3r_wx> the error only appears on the following url http://fripta.com/pag.php?user=hugo
<edbian> etsw, gnome-baker
<etsw> v3ctor: i downloaded it but it didnt burn.
<blkdg> etsw, if you have kde, k3b
<edbian> blkdg, look in /var/log
<edbian> blkdg, What is the highest numbered syslog you have?
<Jordan_U> sup3r_wx: Are you hosting this website using Ubuntu?
<sup3r_wx> yes
<Jordan_U> sup3r_wx: Can you pastebin the php script in question?
<etsw> can i burn .iso to flashdisk? do you know any program ?
<edbian> blkdg, There is a complete dpkg log in /var/log  see all the .gz files for it?  Every package manager uses dpkg so that should be a complete history of all package manager activity
<Jordan_U> sup3r_wx: You may also want to try asking in ##php.
<sup3r_wx> ok, i'll aks in ##php
<sup3r_wx> thx
<Jordan_U> sup3r_wx: You're welcome.
<edbian> blkdg, As for age of the system.  That's gonna be tricky.  Here is a possible shortcut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520810
<Jordan_U> etsw: Only some isos can be used to create bootable flash drives. What iso are you trying to make a bootable flash drive from?
<blkdg> edbian, highest syslog is 6
<etsw> Jordan_U: what iso?  *.iso
<silicon_> is there a specific channel for disk partion recovery?
<silicon_> or partions in general?
<edbian> blkdg, Then I suggest copying that syslog onto your Desktop, un compressing it and looking at the first few entires for a date.
<edbian> blkdg, Also, see the link I posted above
<edbian> silicon_, You're here.
<silicon_> k great
<edbian> silicon_, Although I probably won't be able to help you recovery a lost partition.
<blkdg> edbian, reading the link...
<silicon_> my ubuntu desktop won't boot anymore, i get an ash shell, even by choosing recovery mode in grub
<edbian> blkdg, clever idea, ls /usr/sbin
<Jordan_U> etsw: Not all isos are the same when it comes to how they boot, and if they can be used to make a bootable USB drive. What iso, specifically, are you trying to make a bootable USB drive out of. Or is that in fact what you're trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: can you run: startx
<silicon_> i'll try that
<edbian> silicon_, Why/when did it stop booting?
<silicon_> the power died as it was booting
<silicon_> when I restarted it it wouldn't boot
<silicon_> i'm running a livecd on it now
<Jordan_U> silicon_: Try running a filesystem check with System > Administration > Disk Utility
<blkdg> edbian, ls -l /usr/sbin gives me dates from 2009 .. older than 10.10  ...
<etsw> Jordan_U:  i try to install windows instead of linux, because i tried but i didnt like it. it's so hard to find something. for example to burn an .iso , i tried 8 different program but i couldnt. it's easy on windows, Nero makes everything. i accidently install 2 mount program not burning. it's hard to use this.
<silicon_> I tried doing this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/couldnt-mount-because-of-unsupported-optional-features-2000200-a-616473/
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: boot to livecd and fsck the partition, the data may have been damaged
<edbian> blkdg, Is it possible you installed in 2009 and updated the system for 10.10 and 10.04 ?
<blkdg> no, installed in the last week of feb
<bne> hi
<v3ctor> blkdg: you should be able to get a pretty good idead of the install time by looking at the timestamp on the lost+found directory in  /
<blkdg> edbian, installed in the last week of feb
<silicon_> tried startx, get "/bin/sh: startx: not found"
<drobole_> etsw: k3b and k9copy are the best cd burning and ripping software in linux imo
<edbian> blkdg, haha, well the forum poster said it wasn't a guaranteed method.  Although I must admit I did not expect it to report older than the truth!
<silicon_> I'm booting to liveusb actionparsnip
<etsw> drobole_:  okay i am going to try k9copy now
<Jordan_U> etsw: Burning an iso file to a CD and making a bootable flash drive from a .iso file are very different things. Which are you trying to do?
<blkdg> v3ctor, lost and found date looks resonable. thank you
<drobole_> etsw: k3b for burning i think
<v3ctor> blkdg: np
<Datz> Jordan_U: I get an error when I run "grub-mkconf -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg"  -> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev/mounted?)
<blkdg> thanks v3ctor
<ActionParsnip> k3b is kde based so will pull in a LOT of Qt deps
<Datz> Jordan_U: I see /mnt/dev
<blkdg> edbian, what did you want me to do with that .gz file ?
<etsw> drobole_:  i tried it but it didnt see my empty dvd.
<Jordan_U> Datz: And you're sure you ran grub-mkconfig within the chroot?
<edbian> blkdg, Look in it and see the dates for the entires.
<etsw> drobole_:  one of my friend connect my linux, and burn it from terminal but it didnt work too
<blkdg> ok
<edbian> blkdg, I thought the oldest log would be highest numbered but I'm starting to think that is not true by looking at my own logs
<drobole_> yes thats true, my experiance though is that I end up with both gnome and kde sooner or later anyway. thats just my stand
<Datz> Jordan_U: well I ran "sudo -i) before so I've been root the whole time as far as I know
<Datz> "sudo -i"
<Jordan_U> Datz: This has nothing to do with being root or not.
<drobole_> etsw: ok thats strange
<Datz> well I see root@ubuntu:/#
<Datz> for the command prompt
<holmser> I'm looking for an intermediate level linux ebook, anyone have any suggestions?
<Datz> I'll exit and run sudo
<Jordan_U> Datz: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" from within the same shell as you ran grub-mkconfig?
<silicon_> actionparsnip: fsck it how?
<silicon_> what options?
<Datz> Jordan_U: I should be able to
<Jordan_U> !manual | holmser
<ubottu> holmser: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Stormx2> Yo. Booted into ubuntu today, tried to run minecraft, and found it running horribly horribly slow. Reboot didn't solve. Was running fine yesterday. How can I debug?
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: boot to live cd and read:  man fsck   you can see your partition names with: sudo fdisk -l
<edbian> Stormx2, look at top to get an idea what is eating up processor time
<blkdg> edbian, the stuff in the .gz looks like a dmesg. not a listing of installed applicaitons.
<silicon_> tried that
<Stormx2> edbian: minecraft is.
<silicon_> it's a FAT32 partion listed as /dev/sda1
<edbian> blkdg, look at dpkg logs to see package stuff.  (syslog is dmesg)
<edbian> Stormx2, Nothing else?
<Stormx2> nothing else
<blkdg> thanks edbian looking
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: fat32 isnt very robust at all, this may go badly
<blkdg> ahh that's better edbian
<Datz> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/dGuME8w1
<holmser> thanks Jordan_U , but I'm looking for something to broaden my horizons a bit.  I've been using linux full time for the last 4 years and I want to start getting into the nuts and bolts
<silicon_> uh oh :P
<behel1t> is there a ati equivalent of vdpau
<edbian> blkdg, yeah no problem
<thedangler> this is so weird. I did a whole bunch of setup on a server 3 days ago. I can't find what I did for the life of me, and history | grep commands . are not showing up. very very strange
<blkdg> thanks agian folks
<moes> Can a .exe file be opened using ubuntu
<Cole> @moes using wine it can
<silicon_> wine it moes
<edbian> moes, using wine on Ubuntu yet
<edbian> yes*
<moes> Thanks everyone
<Cole> wait, Mark Shuttleworth is here?
<Jordan_U> Cole: No. Read carefully, "SharkMuttleworth".
<Tiktalik> who's mark shuttleworth
<rww> !sabdf
<rww> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<drobole_> isnt that the founder of canonical?
<Tiktalik> oh!
<Tiktalik> lol
<Datz> Jordan_U: still there?
<ActionParsnip> moes: use wine, what is the exe for?
<Jordan_U> Datz: Yes.
<Tiktalik> i hardly pay attention to things like that
<Datz> did you have a change to look at the paste?
<moes> ActionParsnip, For running nlite
<Cole> We should have a new theme on 11.04
<silicon_> actionparsnip: http://pastebin.com/5aJzJmtQ
<ActionParsnip> moes: i see, i'd check the appdb for compatibility
<silicon_> that's my fsck output
<Logan_> !natty | Cole
<ubottu> Cole: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Jordan_U> Datz: It appears you forgot the step "chroot /mnt/".
<Sabatini> Is my internet just incredibly slow or did the duke server just tell me to F off?
<Cole> lol Sabatini
<Datz> Jordan_U: sorry I did
<joe``> i can't seem to get the nvidia proprietary driver to work at all.
<Jordan_U> Datz: np :)
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: use fsck.vfat instead of fsck on it's own
<mattmatteh> are the .deb packages the same as what debian uses or they different on ubuntu ?
<C_Okie> hi
<ActionParsnip> mattmatteh: they are different
<ActionParsnip> !debian#
<ActionParsnip> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<silicon_> get "Logical sector size is zero."
<Logan_> moes: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14420
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: this is why fat32 sucks
<silicon_> haha
<silicon_> well, is it unrecoverable?
<C_Okie> After deleting ubuntu lynx linux and keeping widnwos xp the grub 2 config files were deleted, not allowing me to boot
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: you may need to use testdisk and/or foremost, easier to use your backups
<silicon_> there's several months of programming and homework down the tube
<EmuAlert> I can't get crontab to work right. My entry is "* * * * * /home/brian/launchstuff", to try to get it to run every minute for testing, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: use your backups
<Datz> Jordan_U: when I run "sudo chroot /mnt I get -> "chroot: cannot run command ' bin/bash' Exec format error
<silicon_> I have some backups but I'll lose some stuff
<Logan_> !grub2 | C_Okie
<ubottu> C_Okie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EmuAlert> The file does run properly from the command line, though
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: foremost may help
<silicon_> well thx ActionParsnip
<andyman1> I've got an odd wireless problem. Wireless transfer rates work fine for a short period of time, then suddenly it drops to around ~100kb/s. Both lan and wan. I'm on Kubuntu 10.10, laptop is a dell latitude e5510 with Intel WiFi Link 6200 wireless card. I think it's using the iwlagn driver.
<mattmatteh> ActionParsnip: i was just thinking to set up a proxy for packages using http-replicator, wasnt sure if i could use the same for debian and ubuntu, if the file names are different it should work
<rww> EmuAlert: change the first * to */1
<OerHeks> silicon_,  use testdisk
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, is the user allowed to use cron?
<Jordan_U> Datz: To use that particular guide you need to use a 64 bit LiveCD.
<Cole> Someone tell me why we don't use preload package to make our boot faster?
<C_Okie> sorry
<C_Okie> didnt finish that statement...
<silicon_> Can't install anything from a libeusb
<silicon_> *liveusb
<Datz> Jordan_U: I see
<ActionParsnip> Cole: as far as I know it's in the kernel
<silicon_> *livecd
<C_Okie> is this true
<C_Okie> After deleting ubuntu lynx linux and keeping widnwos xp the grub 2 config files were deleted, not allowing me to boot. I used fixmbr in recover console of windows xp disk but it says it may corrupt the partitions tables
<silicon_> so testdisk and foremost are out
<Jordan_U> Datz: If you don't have one at hand there are other options.
<Stormx2> Yo. Booted into ubuntu today, tried to run minecraft, and found it running very slow. Reboot didn't solve. Was running fine yesterday. Nothing else is hogging CPU. How can I debug?
<Datz> Jordan_U: I don't
<Jordan_U> silicon_: You can install programs within a live environment.
<Cole> ActionParsnip : nope, not on the kernel
<OerHeks> silicon_, you can run testdisk from gparted live cd
<silicon_> I'm running as root
<Jordan_U> Datz: What LiveCD are you using?
<Datz> Jordan_U: 10.04 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Cole: log a bug then
<Cole> ok
<silicon_> and the bios doesn't support liveusb
<Jordan_U> Datz: Try "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc" then.
<Datz> thanks
<LnxGnome> is there a FAQ anywhere for disabling graphics at boot?  I've got a Ubnuntu 10.04 Server, and mid-boot, the (nvidia) graphics card keeps getting disabled (no tty, no graphics, no nothing).  I do not have X installed.
<ActionParsnip> silicon_: if it has a floppy drive there is an image on pendrivelinux to boot to then make usb boot
<Jordan_U> Datz: You're welcome.
<silicon_> haha we
<Cole> How do I remove the BIOS of my PC and replace it with Grub2?
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: Well /var/log/syslog says "fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory" right after it tries to run my crontab entry. Also, is there any way to refresh crontab after you edit it, or does it happen automatically?
<silicon_> I suppose I'll just have to work from backups
<silicon_> a bit sad
<poitee> mickster04: fixed my samba issue
<Jordan_U> Cole: Join #coreboot for that.
<silicon_> but a good lesson to make backups regularly :P
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, That tells me that postfix isn't installed and/or configured correctly, so you cannot see the output of your job (which is normally mailed to the user running the job)
<Datz> Jordan_U: can't stat /dev/sdc/ should I try sdc1?
<ActionParsnip> ColdFyre: grub isnt a replacement for the bios
<silicon_> i'm curious, would you be able to recover from an alternative to FAT32
<Jordan_U> Datz: No. Get rid of the trailing '/'
<Datz> ok
<ActionParsnip> ColdFyre: sorry, wrong target
<ColdFyre> ;)
<Datz> Jordan_U: that worked :)
<Datz> Jordan_U: ok so I pick up from a step in the guide now?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: coreboot + grub2 can be though.
<LnxGnome> how can i disable the framebuffer in the kernel?
<Datz> Jordan_U: grub-mkconfig now?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: true but the bios is needed to setup the system with parameters etc
<Jordan_U> Datz: Yes.
<Datz> great
<insanity99> how can i change my laptop to be less bright in the dark?
<insanity99> annoys my partner
<ActionParsnip> insanity99: do you not have shortcut keys to make it a lower brightness?
<lillecarl> insanity99, i dont have the answer bud google on reducing screen lightning in ubuntu (or smth like that) and you will probably find a answer in some kinda of forum
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: That's the coreboot side.
<Datz> Jordan_U: I'm getting the same error I was getting before when I tried running grub-mkconfig
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: true but its stored in BIOS right?
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me follow this guide to encrypt my home folder?
<ZombieRamen> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/long-overdue-introduction-ecryptfs.html
<Guest60349> Hi, where would I go if I needed help with my sound being too low in ubuntu?
<Datz> Jordan_U: cannot find a device for /
<insanity99> thanks ActionParsnip now if only i could slilence the keyboard
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me follow this encryption guide: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/long-overdue-introduction-ecryptfs.html
<nictrasavios> Ahh, im back.... I'm in a spot of trouble.
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: so what sort of setting should I tweak in postfix? Also, what does postfix have to do with crontab? All my file does is open Google.
<nictrasavios> You see, after messing around with some compiz-fusion efffects, my window manager has disapeared.
<BakeR> who knows how to make wave effect smother?
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: press ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: BIOS is a particular type of firmware / a standard interface to boot firmware. You can replace firmware that uses a BIOS interface with firmware that does not. grub2+coreboot can be used as a firmware replacement.
<nictrasavios> alt + f2 dose nothing
<BakeR> Hey Action do you know?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i see
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me follow this encryption guide for an existing user? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/long-overdue-introduction-ecryptfs.html
<nictrasavios> there we go, hit f12 to get into my quake terminal.
<ActionParsnip> BakeR: use fewer plugins
<nictrasavios> guake*
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: guake rocks hard
<nictrasavios> i closed my terminal and there gone now again.
<Datz> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<andyman1> I've got an odd wireless problem. Wireless transfer rates work fine for a short period of time, then suddenly it drops to around ~100kb/s. Both lan and wan. I'm on Kubuntu 10.10, laptop is a dell latitude e5510 with Intel WiFi Link 6200 wireless card. I think it's using the iwlagn driver. It's not an issue with any other wireless device
<BakeR> Actionparsnip : any other way like in the settings?
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, Cron runs commands for you.  if those commands produce output to STDOUT, then the system by default tries to mail the output to you.  That requires some kind of mail delivery system.  postfix is mail system.
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: i'd ask in #compiz the default WM is compiz which you switch you with the metacity command. when you close the parent process (terminal) the children die too
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me follow this guide for an existing user account? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/long-overdue-introduction-ecryptfs.html
<ActionParsnip> BakeR: better system
<ActionParsnip> BakeR: could ask in #compiz
<nictrasavios> alrighty
<Jordan_U> Datz: What is the output of "grub-probe -t device /" and "grub-probe -t device /mnt/" in the same shell you used to run grub-mkconfig?
<BakeR> lol
<Datz> Jordan_U: oh right that's not working because I could't chroot into /mnt
<BakeR> ofcourse
<Datz> Jordan_U: one se
<Datz> c
<Jordan_U> Datz: Sorry, I forgot that context too. Just ignore grub-mkconfig.
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me with that guide? namely, using ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER for my own user account
<Tiktalik> Someday, someone should /ctcp #ubuntu version
<Jordan_U> Datz: Just run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdc" and you should be done.
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, and that error says the main config file for postfix is missing or unreadable, so probably postfix isn't running.
<rww> Tiktalik: Doing that will get one's client autobanned from #ubuntu by our bots ;)
<BakeR> Actionparsnip : it works very well but on the desktop its a bit lagy on the edges
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me with my issue?
<ZombieRamen> i don't want to screw up my data
<ZombieRamen> i'd just like to know if i can use ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER on an existing user
<Tiktalik> rww: Darn
<nictrasavios> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nictrasavios> thanks ubottu, :P
<rww> Tiktalik: but yes, I have considered asking IRC Council for permission to CTCP 1% of users on /join or something. Would be interesting.
<Datz> Jordan_U: I already ran that command, right?
<Datz> I did
<Tiktalik> rww: wait, autoban your client?
<Jordan_U> Datz: If you did then you're done. Try rebooting.
<Datz> Jordan_U: I should run update-grub to detect other os's?
<nictrasavios> could you tell me what causes this? look at the top corners http://imagebin.org/141745
<rww> Tiktalik: the floodbots are set to automatically ban people who CTCP the channel
<Tiktalik> ah
<Datz> Jordan_U: or should I run that after I boot to ubuntu
<Tiktalik> Pity.
<Tiktalik> lol
<Datz> Jordan_U: or did I fail to mention that earlier and I'm in some sort of trouble?
<Datz> lol
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me with encrypting my home folder?
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: try: killall gnome-panel
<Datz> man, I need to eat something..
<Jordan_U> Datz: Run "sudo update-grub" when you're booted into Ubuntu to detect your new OS.
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, Nope, stil there.
<Datz> Jordan_U: ah, that's what I thought, thanks a bunch. :-)
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help? i've been asking a while
<Jordan_U> Datz: You're welcome :)
<ZombieRamen> i just need to know if ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER can work for an existing user without erasing data
<rww> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nictrasavios> ZombieRamen, what seems to be the issue?
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: hmm
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: try a different theme for icons, is it ok then?
<ZombieRamen> the issue is that i'm confused as to whether ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER can work if i have data on a user account
<ZombieRamen> ecryptfs-migrate-home -u joseph
<ZombieRamen> would that erase my data?
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, 10 times worse.
<ZombieRamen> i'm confused as to whether i need a new user account or not
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: Any tips for how to configure it? I already have it installed and haven't ever configured it, so I don't know why it wouldn't be working
<nictrasavios> ZombieRamen, For a second i thought you were talking to me, it seems we share a name :)
<nictrasavios> ZombieRamen, unfortunately i don't know the awnser.
<ZombieRamen> oh
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, try to 'touch' the /etc/postfix/main.cf and restarting postfix
<ggarcia> can anyone tell me what shell lp/mail/news etc should have in /etc/passwd?
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: try a reboot if its convenient
<ZombieRamen> does anyone else know the answer to my problem?
<nictrasavios> Ive rebooted 3 times, it happened this time and the 1st time, the 2nd it did not, all 3 times metacity was missing.
<nictrasavios> This all started after i was messing with compiz, what could have done it in there?
<nictrasavios> could it be my chip, its a Mobile Intel® GL4011 Express Chipset with integrated 3D graphics, featuring Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M11 (Intel® GMA 4500M) with up to 1759 MB of Intel® Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0 (128 MB of dedicated video memory, up to 1631 MB of shared system memory), supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 10
<rww> ggarcia: they all have /bin/sh on my relatively-new install. Presumably, PAM stops disabled accounts from logging in.
<nictrasavios> the drivers on gatewat are windows only tho.
<nictrasavios> gateway*
<Conexion> Anybody here use Bluefish at all? I thought that the spell checker was only supposed to check strings, not code... Yet it is flagging code all over the place
<ggarcia> rww: ah, seemed a bit strange, thanks
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<nictrasavios> oh and it seems compiz effects are all disabled too.
<ZombieRamen> does anyone else know the answer to my question about ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER ?
<weather_dude> ei
<ActionParsnip> ZombieRamen: clearly not, try asking a little later
<ZombieRamen> alrighty
<nano_dude> How do you search text in nano?
<rww> nano_dude: Ctrl-W
<ggarcia> rww: does admin or daemon have a password? seems a silly question I know :) etc/shadow does have passwords for them, and I'm dist-upgrading and can't remember if I had to add them for something
<ActionParsnip> nano_dude: if you press CTRL+W and hit entr, it will find the NEXT occurrence too :)
<rww> ggarcia: 'admin' is not a user account on my system. 'daemon' is disabled (the password hash is *)
<ggarcia> thanks rww
<nano_dude> nano froze opening Locations.xml
<nano_dude> lol
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: What do you mean by "touch"?
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, man touch
<nictrasavios> Hmm, no help there.
<nictrasavios> Its somthing to do with compiz im sure of that, ill try sudo apt-get purge compiz?
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: try asking in #compiz
<trick> hey
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, there silent.
<trick> isi there any way to get my windows xp running on vm to use hardware acceleration? video playback is very slow
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, not a dang word in 20 minutes.
<nictrasavios> trick, just play the video on ubuntu, vlc can handle anything.
<trick> nictrasavios: nah this is for veoh which doesn't have a linux player
<nictrasavios> trick, try a converter?
<trick> nictrasavios: veoh is a website with streaming content
<nictrasavios> compiz-core* compiz-fusion-plugins-extra* compiz-fusion-plugins-main*
<nictrasavios>   compiz-gnome* compiz-plugins* compizconfig-backend-gconf*
<nictrasavios>   compizconfig-settings-manager* fusion-icon* libcompizconfig0*
<nictrasavios>   protobuf-compiler* python-compizconfig* simple-ccsm*
<nictrasavios> oops.
<FloodBot1> nictrasavios: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nictrasavios> wrong place.
<ActionParsnip> trick: gnome-mplayer has it too :)
<nictrasavios> oops :p
<nictrasavios> i did that my accedent.
<nictrasavios> by*
<nictrasavios> my bad, sorry >.<
<trick> ActionParsnip: can i use gnome-mplayer to stream content from veoh.com ?
<nictrasavios> rebooting
<ActionParsnip> trick: possibly, I dont use it
<nano_dude> dammit gedit and nano can't edit /usr/share/libgweather/Locations.xml
<trick> ActionParsnip: ok -- so back to my original question :) do you know how to turn on hardware acceleration for windows xp running in a vm?
<ActionParsnip> nano_dude: run:  sudo nano /usr/share/libgweather/Locations.xml
<ActionParsnip> trick: using which virtualization technology?
<nano_dude> ActionParsnip: I did the problem it cant open it correctly ..... vi can but I dont know how to use it
<Jordan_U> trick: I just watched a clip from veoh using their flash player. Is there another system they use for other content?
<nictrasavios> okay that worked half way
<nano_dude> vim
<nictrasavios> but metacity still dosent start on boot
<Jordan_U> nano_dude: Try running "vimtutor". It's a great way to learn vom.
<Jordan_U> s/vom/vim
<ActionParsnip> nano_dude: or use: gksudo gedit /usr/share/libgweather/Locations.xml
<nano_dude> ActionParsnip: it doesnt open it correcly
<nano_dude> i will have to use vim
<nictrasavios> can you use irc via command line?
<ActionParsnip> nano_dude: then: sudo vim /usr/share/libgweather/Locations.xml
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: use irssi
<nictrasavios> thanks, just in case my x-org dies again
<vim_dude> nictrasavios: join #irssi
<nictrasavios> It just did but i managed to reset it
<LnxGnome> LnxGnome, to answer your question, use the 'nomodeset' kernel parameter.  You may also need to blacklist vgafb16 and disable plymouth
<FrozenFire> Can someone point me to information on performing a network install via an existing Ubuntu installation? I have to install Ubuntu on a system with a bootable CD-ROM, but the CD-ROM is so horrendously slow that a network install will be necessary.
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: Well, I got a different error now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/577287/ I ran 'sudo touch /etc/postfix/main.cf' and then 'sudo /etc/init.d/postfix restart'
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I think the issue is that Locations.xml is too large for most text editors to handle.
<vim_dude> yeah Jordan_U
<nictrasavios> im gonna try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<vim_dude> gl
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: i see, never played with it personally
<vim_dude> wow vim and vim-runtime is 21mb
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<ActionParsnip> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, looks like there isn't enough info in the built-in config to allow postfix to run.  I'd apt-get purge postfix and then re-install it to see if it gives you a default main.cf.  Are there any /etc/postfix/main.*  files?
<Logan_> !info pxe | ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: pxe (source: pxe): free PXE daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-7 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 140 kB
<vim_dude> Swap file "/usr/share/libgweather/.Locations.xml.swp" already exists!
<vim_dude> what do I do
<vim_dude> oh
<vim_dude> rm
<hermanlf> Hey folks is there any way to see what framebuffer mode Ubuntu is using on my machine? I'm running a default 10.10 setup. I'd like to find out the mode it's using so I can apply it to other distributions also on the machine.
<trick> Jordan_U: long content requires the 'veoh web player', if you dont have it installed you just get a 5 min preview clip
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, btw, from the looks of the line "CRON[15104]: (brian) CMD (/home/brian/launchstuff)", I'd say your cron entry is being run.
<nictrasavios> gonna put compiz back now
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: Only main.cf, which is blank
<nictrasavios> I might get into these "cron" things.... They seem useful.... but could be deadly.
<nictrasavios> How would i set up a script to run as root and so apt-get update whenever i first gained an internet connection?
<trick> ActionParsnip: im using virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> trick: then install guest additions and turn on 3d support in the settings
<Jordan_U> trick: Have you tried: http://code.google.com/p/veohdownloader/ ?
<trick> Jordan_U: yeah but i dont want to download homie, i want to stream
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: use: export EDITOR=nano; sudo crotab -e
<Jordan_U> trick: I would assume that you could play the video while it's downloading rather than needing to wait for it to download completely\
<trick> Jordan_U: that would be great
<trick> Jordan_U: ill try it now
<LnxGnome> EmuAlert, I don't know what happened to your postfix configs ... unless you picked "No Configuration" during the install :D  remove it, install it again, and pick "Local only" for the configs.
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: I cron updates to run at midnight each day on my server
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, hmm, i cant. My dad cuts internet at 11:00 (5 minutes from now) and puts it back at 8 the next morning.
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: to accept everything with lots of force yes options and junk, fun and games
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: Ah, just installed with no config and was wondering why it was back to the old error message. Reinstalling with local only now
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: then use a different time.....
<nictrasavios> so i want something to update my system, logg what it updates and put that logg on the desktop :P
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, so how would i go about that?
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: you can use the @startup in cron (I think its that)
<r3m> Hi, I cant find dropbox with apt-cache search
<nictrasavios> alright, ill have to get a good manual on cron lmao :P
<nictrasavios> thats for later tho.
<snake> buenas noches, alguien que hable españiol...
<nictrasavios> i <3 compiling from source
<teodoro> snake: mejor entra al canal #ubuntu-es
<snake>  #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> nictrasavios: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/crontab.htm
<wip> almost done with packaging (.deb) my own application. i have all those dependencies for my application: http://pastebin.com/aTqQEciF (objdump -p ./myapp | grep NEEDED) do i need to list all (and how) in control depends
<teodoro> snake: correcto
<wip> for example: libgmodule-2.0.so.0 how i found write it in my control file: Depends: libgmodule-2.0 Depends: libgmodule-2.0.so.0
<nictrasavios> ActionParsnip, Thanks :D, ill have to look it over later
<snake> teodora.. me puedes ayudar con un problema que tengo con mi configuracion de video...
<teodoro> snake: bueno, puedo intentarlo... y me llamo teodoro
<snake> ops...
<ggarcia> vos dos de españa? son las 4
<EmuAlert> LnxGnome: Another different error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577290/
<cesurasean> Can someone help me? I was dual booting win 7, and ubuntu, but when i removed mcafee from win7, it seems to have fubar'd my boot partition. My computer now reboots over, and over again without displaying grub. How can I easily reinstall grub using a live cd? Can someone help me out?
<EmuAlert> It sounds like it works, but it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: boot to live cd and reinstall grub2
<cesurasean> ActionParsnip, just using apt-get reinstall? do i need to chroot?
<cesurasean> how do i know which device to mount??
<vim_dude> !es | ggarcia
<ubottu> ggarcia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: you can see with:  sudo fdisk -l
<Guest24757> echo $(cat ../server*/banned-players.txt | uniq) > banned-players.txt // trying to combine 3 files into one but they lose the newlines, why?
<shaw1337> Hi anyone knows how to connect a form to mysql or any database in QT creator on ubuntu 10.10 !
<ggarcia> ubottu: gracias pero soy ingles. mi novia es de españa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest24757: I'd ask in #bash
<ablyss> Guest24757: Here documents needs >> to append
<Logan_> shaw1337: /join #qt-creator
<Guest24757> i dont want to append
<Guest24757> i want new lines not to be lost
<user_> hi
<Abhijit> hi
<Rafedeve> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 unity (my first linux installation ever) on an old VAIO and hovering over the side panel causes the screen to refresh. Can anyone help me?
<user_> how can i get a variable like prompt in javascript
<Abhijit> which is the setting that enables the windows vista like window tabbing? like all windows on stack, one behind another?
<Abhijit> i cant find that setting?
<Abhijit> in compiz
<ActionParsnip> Rafedeve: are you fully updated?
<Abhijit> user_, #javascripit
<Abhijit> javascript
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: use simple-ccsm and it's an option
<user_> Abhijit, i need for ubuntu not for javascript
<Rafedeve> ActionParsnip: yea i just installed all updates
<Abhijit> !details | user_
<ubottu> user_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<MikeChelen> anyone have problems with screen burn-in when using default menus?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: not sure what its called ni ccsm, only seen it in simple-ccsm
<cesurasean> which type of partition is the mbr? im having trouble reinstalling grub....
<Abhijit> yeah now installing
<cesurasean> the one that has the * in boot? is that the mbr partition?
<cesurasean> or the extended partition?
<Jordan_U> cesurasean: The mbr is the first sector of the drive, it is not any partition.
<patx> i want to enable some cool compiz effects however when i  go to Change Desktop background -> Visual Effects -> Custom -> Prefs and change what i want (eg enabling scale making my windows fold into airplanes when open/closed). then i hit close however nothing is enable and when i click prefs again it looks as tho i have not saved because none of my changes stay. what am i do wrong?
<drobole_> the * means "bootable" i think
<drobole_> if im not wrong all disks has a mbr. which one is is use is configured in bios (i think). Usually the first one
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yeah it is there named Swift switcher (flip) thanks
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, how to enable the 3d desktop? that options is grayd out.
<vim_dude> How do I change file owner?
<Abhijit> !permissions | vim_dude
<ubottu> vim_dude: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<patx> i want to enable some cool compiz effects however when i  go to Change Desktop background -> Visual Effects -> Custom -> Prefs and change what i want (eg enabling scale making my windows fold into airplanes when open/closed). then i hit close however nothing is enable and when i click prefs again it looks as tho i have not saved because none of my changes stay. what am i do wrong?
<vim_dude> Abhijit: hard
<user_> Abhijit, i want than a script ask to me what the value of a variable for use in a script
<Logan_> !compiz | patx
<ubottu> patx: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Abhijit> user_, i dont know how to do that. and still i think that its a some programming questin rather than ubuntu questin. you preferably ask in #javascript
<Abhijit> vim_dude, use windows then
<vim_dude> ?
<yshi> Indefinite number of 'no protocol specified' messages
<vim_dude> what an idiot
<Abhijit> brb
<Abhijit> !language | vim_dude
<ubottu> vim_dude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Logan_> !ohmy | vim_dude
<ubottu> vim_dude: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<user_> Abhijit, bourne shell is very diferent than javascript
<vim_dude> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yshi> I think I broke my ... im not sure what
<yshi> I can no longer boot into gnome
<Logan_> !ot | yshi
<ubottu> yshi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Logan_> yshi: oops, thought you were talking about your body
<vim_dude> !botabuse | Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Logan_> vim_dude: Stop.
<vim_dude> Logan_: Stop.
<vim_dude> with bot commands
<yshi> I had added lubuntu-desktop, removed it, and now the farthest it will go is checking battery state (ok)
<vim_dude> ok
<okor> why do I need root to mount a network share (samba), but nautilus/pcmanfm can do it without root?
<ActionParsnip> user_: use:   read VARNAME
<vim_dude> okor: permissions
<ActionParsnip> user_: it will take user input and store it in VARNAME (you can change VARNAME to be any variable you want)
<okor> vim_dude: a little more?
<ActionParsnip> okor: they use polkit afaik
<user_> ActionParsnip, thks so much
<okor> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<yshi> So now I bounce over to tty2 and try startx, I end up with waiting for x server to begin accepting connections
<mrdebuntu> is ubuntu going to lose gnome support because of what happened
<vague_dude> what happened?
<vague_dude> someone died?
<yshi> Followed by endless no protocol specified messages
<mrdebuntu> no
<mrdebuntu> gnome leader call canonical a bad name
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> Distro drama is not a support question ;)
<vague_dude> lol
<IdleOne> yshi: got to tty and install ubuntu-desktop
<pieces029> How to boot into rescue mode if I don't have grub installed
<mrdebuntu> ok
<cesurasean> I tried sudo chroot /mnt/temp , but it says file not found
<cesurasean> can someone help me rescue my system?
<mrdebuntu> how long will my ubuntu be supported if gnome isnt?
<rww> mrdebuntu: 18 months for non-LTS, 3 years for LTS desktop, 5 years for LTS server.
<ActionParsnip> mrdebuntu: isn't what?
<mickster04> pieces029: how do you boot at all? i guess a rescue disk for you?
<pieces029> mickster04: it just boots
<mrdebuntu> is there a charlie sheen ubuntu "winning" edition?
<rww> mrdebuntu: no
<pieces029> mickster04: I am trying to get to the root prompt
<mrdebuntu> wow. ok
<vague_dude> mrdebuntu: pm
<pieces029> mrdebuntu: lol you should make one
<yshi> Idleone already the newest version, should I remove/reinstall?
<cesurasean> im now getting the grub rescue screen, and says file not found?
<IdleOne> yshi: worth a try
<mrdebuntu> do not pm me with vulgarities
<mrdebuntu> ty
<vague_dude> mrdebuntu: you come to #ubuntu talk off topic so I asked in pvt
<vague_dude> ..
<syn-ack_> hrm
<user_> gnome-terminal --hide-menubar --geometry=40+1000 -e "read ROWID; /home/user/cgd/edit.sh $ROWID"
<syn-ack_> I think I just found a bug with xchat. heh
<user_> i give an error with this
<cesurasean> can someone tell me how to fix file not found in grub?
<cesurasean> please!
<mrdebuntu> which file
<cesurasean> doesnt say
<cesurasean> just says file not found
<mickster04> pieces029: try the escape key for grub. it is clearly installed, just not showing
<vague_dude> !grub2 | cesurasean
<ubottu> cesurasean: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<speedrunnerG55> did they fix chromium?
<mickster04> cesurasean: pastebin what you are doing and then the error message after it
<pieces029> mickster04: Like just hold it down?
<mickster04> speedrunnerG55: i wasn't aware it was broken?
<mickster04> pieces029: try that, or repeatedly pressing during boot up. it might be excape or f8 or something else I don't really know
<MikeChelen> anyone experience monitor burn when using default panels?
<syn-ack> Nope
<rww> MikeChelen: it's shift.
<rww> mickster04: ^^
<rww> MikeChelen: sorry, mistab
<pieces029> mickster04: ok, I tried escape before but I'll try F8 or something else
<edbian> MikeChelen, LCD monitors do not burn in
<syn-ack> Hiyas, rww
<rww> pieces029: shift.
<vague_dude> MikeChelen: how did that happen
<syn-ack> edbian, sure they do
<rww> syn-ack: hi
<pieces029> rww: at which point should I press that down?
<speedrunnerG55> it cant wach youtube videos for the last two days for me
<speedrunnerG55> <mickster04>
<vague_dude> MikeChelen: use screensaver
<vague_dude> .p
<edbian> syn-ack, I stand corrected
<psusi> syn-ack, no, they don't... there's no phosphorus nor an electron beam to burn it
<syn-ack> psusi, keep telling yourself that. They sure can.
<rww> pieces029: from when it powers on until when GRUB shows up. I generall let go and repress it every couple of seconds.
<vague_dude> so you are sayign LCD's cant get ghost images in it
<MikeChelen> edbian: this is a crt, and lcds also can suffer from image persistence
<speedrunnerG55> mickster04
<vague_dude> ye MikeChelen
<syn-ack> just because there's no phos in there doesn't mean they cant get burn in
<yshi> Okay I removed and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop with no new results
<vague_dude> yshi: what is the issue
<speedrunnerG55> mickster04 it cant wach youtube videos for the last two days for me
<MikeChelen> vague_dude: the screensaver only helps when the comp is inactive. while someone is using it the default ubuntu panels are always showing
<pieces029> rww: that's the problem is there is no evidence of grub.  Ubuntu is the only distro installed
<vague_dude> yes MikeChelen
<rww> pieces029: it will show up if you hold down shift.
<yshi> What is the name of the login screen? Gem or something?
<rww> yshi: gdm
<pieces029> rww: ok thank you!
<MikeChelen> the only workaround is to move the panels back and forth, or enable autohide
<psusi> syn-ack, I don't need to tell myself anything... I have ~20 years of experience using lcd displays in embeded devices that have mostly static displays and have never suffered from burn in
<yshi> Vague_dude: I can no longer boot into a gui
<vague_dude> MikeChelen: turn off and turn on the monitor once in a while? ctrl+alt+l once in a while? remove the panels?
<syn-ack> psusi, sure you do.
<vague_dude> yshi: that is a grub problem
<MikeChelen> vague_dude: it is turned off every night. what does ctrl+alt+l do?
<vague_dude> screensaver :p
<MikeChelen> vague_dude: the panels have been moved now, unfortunately the damage is already done
<vague_dude> :\
<yshi> Is gdm needed to use wireless? I tried to remove/install and cannot fetch anything anymore
<bananafish> can someone help me in getting my usb headset to work
<bananafish> cant seem to find any tutorials that work
<user_> gnome-terminal -e "read VARNAME"
<user_> why i give an error?
<vague_dude> yshi: lol no but you need to configure the network to use wireless
<matt312> hi everybody
<yshi> It was working three minutes ago
<vague_dude> hm
<yshi> That is the only thing I changed
<amh345> how do i give a user write permissions on a folder created to root?
<drobole_> yshi: you removed gdm?
<matt312> anybody?
<yshi> I would also like to say that irc via cell phone is almost intolerable
<Logan_> !ask | matt312
<ubottu> matt312: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yshi> Yes, that was probably a bad idea
<hiexpo> gnome display manager   lol
<matt312> kde partition manager is freezed
<hiexpo> !gdm
<matt312> the hd light is on
<jrib> !permissions | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Datz> I've defined a local IP address in /etc/network/interfaces I'm wondering why this isn't automatically set upon boot. I have to restart "networking" for the rules to take effect
<matt312> and I pressed cancel btn
<cesurasean> Is there anyway to accidently install grub2 twice on a hard drive?
<cesurasean> the first time gave me file not found, but 2nd try worked
<cesurasean> i just want to make sure the first time i tried didn't install anything on one of the partitions
<cesurasean> or does grub ONLY install to devices?
<matt312> help! i dont want to lose my data
<Logan_> !please | matt312
<ubottu> matt312: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> matt312: backups will save you nicely
<mouse-_> man, ubuntu installer can't handle a full hard drive for nothing
<matt312> anybody???
<drobole_> cesurasean: you should be good. it will just write to mbr unless you ask it to do otherwise
<hiexpo> !grub \ cesurasean
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mouse-_> "has at least 2.6 gig available"
<mouse-_> "/dev/sdb2   size 2.9G"   "The installer has unexpectedly quit"
<mouse-_> what a POS
<Logan_> !language | mouse-_
<ubottu> mouse-_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gerowen> I have a somewhat Ubuntu-unrelated question, I'm reading on bash.org and wondering, why don't I ever see funny conversations like this in IRC?
<mouse-_> i didn't use any unprofessional language, give me a break.
<Logan_> !ot | Gerowen
<ubottu> Gerowen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Logan_> mouse-_: POS
<cesurasean> drobole_, what do you mean unless you ask it to do otherwise?
<cesurasean> is it possible that i have grub2 installed on the mbr, PLUS on a partition?
<mouse-_> Logan_: so you know why it doesn't handle disk size properly then?
<AcidBarrel> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook remix, and I have a zune connected to it, it sees the zune, but I can not access. Is it locked out or something? is there any libs i can grab?
<drobole_> cesurasean: i think it is possible to write grub to a partition
<Abhijit> wow!!!! this 3d cube thingy so awesome!!! :-)
<drobole_> basically you can write grub all over the place. personally I have it written to both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb just to be sure
<cesurasean> how do i check to see my current grub installs?
<cesurasean> i only want one on sdb
<cesurasean> want to make sure there is none written on sdb1-6
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: it gets old real fast
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, gets old means?
<bananafish> can anyone help me get my usb headset working in debian?
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: gets boring
<Abhijit> bananafish, #debian
<cesurasean> ah
<Logan_> !debian | Bananaburger
<ubottu> Bananaburger: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: plus its not enabled in natty, unless you boot to normal desktop rather than unity
<cesurasean> i have grub on my recovery partition, and also on my linux partition
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, oh yeah that i know. i want all this to show in seminar thats why.
<cesurasean> which one should i remove?
<cesurasean> and how?
<Logan_> sorry Bananaburger, meant to send that to bananafish
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, i am using lucid!!!
<AcidBarrel> No, don't tell me no one has ever got zune working on ubuntu
<AcidBarrel> that would be horrible
<Abhijit> !info zune
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: oh then that'll be around for a while :)
<ubottu> Package zune does not exist in maverick
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yah
<Logan_> AcidBarrel: Microsoft hasn't developed Zune software for Linux, if that's what you're talking about
<drobole_> cesurasean: no need to remove any of them. only one of them will be in use. the one that resides on the dist the BIOS jumps to
<drobole_> *disk
<AcidBarrel> Well, idk I find it weird that the ubuntu distro can see the zune just cant access it
<Abhijit> ok brb
<cesurasean> drobole_, how do i remove the one I don't need?
<cesurasean> the one im not using?
<drobole_> Im not sure you can remove it. only overwrite it
<ActionParsnip> AcidBarrel: can you see it as a partition in: sudo fdisk -l
<AcidBarrel> cant even write to it via command line can you...
<AcidBarrel> nooo the nightmares, of dual booting
<cesurasean> can i just remove the /boot folder, and that will rid of the files?
<cesurasean> if so, which one do i remove? the /boot on the recovery partition, or the one on the linux ext4 filesystem?
<drobole_> cesurasean: i think so yes, if you installed it on a partition
<dwarder> test
<drobole_> no, you want it on both
<cesurasean> why on both?
<ActionParsnip> AcidBarrel: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31694    seems if you set it to MTP its ok in older firmware
<drobole_> well, becouse then you can boot in to the system using any of them as the jump point from BIOS. Not sure I understand the problem though
<AcidBarrel> ty
<cesurasean> the problem is that i have 2 copies of grub. not sure why....
<cesurasean> shouldn't i only need 1 grub install? which partition does it need to be on? system recovery partition?
<Matrix> Hello! can anybody tell me how I can write hindi using transliteration in ubuntu 10.10
<casey> I was hoping to get some help with CCSM. It appears to affect only some of my changes while other remain unseen. Can anyone help me with this?
<drobole_> cesurasean: thats not a problem, unless you want something else there. The thing is, grub doesn't change what disk your BIOS jumps to. BIOS always only jumps to one disk, if it finds grub there the rest goes well
<drobole_> if you have grub on another disk as well, it doesnt matter
<cesurasean> drohole_, when i go to install a newer kernel, how's it going to end up? 1 of the installs will become old, and void?
<cesurasean> that's why i don't want two versions of grub installed
<Matrix> Hello! can anybody tell me how I can write hindi using transliteration in ubuntu 10.10
<drobole_> cesurasean: yes you want to know what grub is in use so you update the right one, I was just saying that having a copy of grub on another disk doesnt hurt in any way
<mouse-_> so yes, the ubuntu 10.10 installer claims to work with 2.6 gig available but it does not. just a fyi!
 * mouse-_ bums out, looks for a larger hd
<cesurasean> drobole_, how do i find out which one is being used?
<cesurasean> and how do i remove the one that's not being used?
<ActionParsnip> mouse-_: it can
<drobole_> do you know what device your root directory is?
<mouse-_> ActionParsnip: "The installer has unexpectedly quit"
<drobole_> is it /dev/hda?
<cesurasean> /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> mouse-_: you can use the mniimal ISO then install openbox and get an OS for near enough 1Gb
<drobole_> ok then the grub in use is the one at /dev/sdb
<mouse-_> yeah, see, it doesn't work with the non-minimal ISO install
<hiexpo> usually /dev/sdb is a usb device
<mouse-_> which is strange
<mouse-_> since it says 2.6 gb available, yet 2.9 gig is available (shrug)
<ActionParsnip> mouse-_: true: if you run: sudo apt-get clean   you can free space
<mouse-_> i'm not going to argue the point
<ActionParsnip> mouse-_: also use smaller apps like abiword + gnumeric instead of openoffice
<drobole_> cesurasean: so you have installed grub on /dev/sdb1 or something?
<cesurasean> yes
<mouse-_> since arguing over 2.9 gig of space is like arguing you don't have an extra quarter to put in the phone booth for the 25c to 50c upgrade charge of a payphone call
<cesurasean> that's my problem
<cesurasean> so, how do i remove the grub im not using, without affecting the one that is good and is being used...
<drobole_> cesurasean: do you know what /dev/sdb1 points to?
<cesurasean> yes
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: do you mean you have multiple kernels to choose from when you boot?
<cesurasean> yes, i have multiple kernels to chose from when i boot
<cesurasean> thats not the issue
<ActionParsnip> mouse-_: sometimes space isnt a luxury :)
<cesurasean> the issue is i have /boot    on two different partitions
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: then thats not multiple grubs, thats 1 grub with a system with a lot of kernels
<cesurasean> how do i know which /boot im using?
<yshi> Can I reinstall ubuntu without overwriting my home folder if I had given it its own partition?
<ncuster> hello, I am having the same issues building the kernel modules virtualbox via dkms that this user is: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2011/01/msg01508.html ... however I am using the stock pae ubuntu kernel instead of a custom built one. I installed the pae headers, but I am still having the same issue. Is there some other change I need to make so that I can build this module?
<cesurasean> ActionParsnip, im not new to linux, bro
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: mount   will tell you which partition is /boot
<drobole_> ok you mount it (if its not already) and you cd to it and delete the /root directory there i guess. not an expert on this though
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: I see
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: all I can recommend is mount the partitions to see which kernels in the displayed grub match the partition contents
<cesurasean> im currently booted into my system
<cesurasean> how do i know which /boot, off which partition was read?
<drobole_> he said / is on /dev/sdb
<xangua> yshi: if you have your home in another partiton, yes
<cesurasean> i think sdb, and sdb2 have it
<cesurasean> how do i remove the one not being used?
<drobole_> type: mount
<drobole_> in a terminal
<drobole_> nwm
<delinquentme> Is there a way to tell my computer .. ubuntu 10.04 to ONLY run the internet connection over a usb .. and to NOT change the phone as well ( for when I'm on the move .. and needing to teather .. but dont want to drain my laptop battery .. to charge the phone its teatherd to )
<yshi> Xangua: but when I install, I still need to designate my /home partition, doesn't it format by default?
<cesurasean> sda2, and sda5 both have a /boot
<Ben65> delinquentme: that should be up to the phone
<gsyko> btg mounted from gsick.com
<cesurasean> how do i remove /boot from sda5?
<Ben65> cesurasean: check which /boot has the current kernel
<xangua> yshi: just uncheck it to not delete it
<drobole_> what directory is sda5 mounted on?
<gorgonzola> hey, i'm getting 404'ed trying to install some packages from lucid backports. Unlikely that the repo is down, right? what can cause this behaviour in apt?
<cesurasean> sda5 is /
<yshi> Hmmm im backing it up anyway. Thanks ill try
<meowski> can someone help me set up a wireless card on ubuntu? its an imac with a  BCM4328 Wifi Card?
<drobole_> and what dir is sda2 mounted on then?
<cesurasean> sda2 is /media/SYSTEM RESERVED
<Ben65> cesurasean: check which /boot has the current kernel
<Ben65> from what you're saying, i'm thinking its sda5
<drobole_> its likely to be sda5
<gandhijee> hey guys, how can i install the latest google protocol buffer library?
<hiexpo> you mean sda2 is swap
<cesurasean> no
<cesurasean> sda2 is recovery partition
<cesurasean> and sda5 is ext4
<drobole_> so you could cd to /media/SYSTEM RESERVED and delete boot from there. (do on your own risk though)
<behel1t> i have 2010 macbook pro with ssd, where do I install boot loader to, /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (/boot)
<meowski> can someone help me set up a wireless card on ubuntu? its an imac with a  BCM4328 Wifi Card?
<cesurasean> drobole_, are you sure that one can be deleted?
<Ben65> cesurasean: check which /boot has the current kernel!!!
<cesurasean> Ben65, both configs are the same
<happybob_> The instructions for installing onto a Software RAID say to use the Alternate Install CD.  However, the file system formatter in the 10.04.2 AMD 64bit Alternate CD does not list a file system type for RAID.
<Ben65> : /
<drobole_> cesurasean: im 99% sure :D
<mrluksom> Hi, is it possible to modify the width of empty spaces in the XFCE4 Panel?
<Ben65> deleting the wrong /boot could cause problems
<Abhijit> mrluksom, #xfce
<Abhijit> mrluksom, or #xubuntu
<Ben65> it's probably not over 300MB, why not keep em both?
<happybob_> Is the 64-bit AMD Alternate CD just broken?
<behel1t> y
<mrluksom> thx
<meowski> can someone help me set up a wireless card on ubuntu? its an imac with a  BCM4328 Wifi Card?
<cesurasean> Ben65, how do i know which /boot has been used to boot up?
<happybob_> Or, is there just no decent way to do an installation onto a software RAID for 10.04 on AMD 64-bit?
<cesurasean> I'm thinking the system reserved is the one to keep, and trash the one on ext4
<cesurasean> the system reserved is at the start of the disk
<Ben65> cesurasean: that's probably incorrect, the way to be sure is to check kernels, but you said they are the same
<bhe> Hello, how do I connect to a wireless network using   iwconfig   with essid = bhe and password = pwd?
<drobole_> cesurasean: i would be careful with that
<drobole_> cesurasean: gimme 1 min...
<joeb_> guys .. question .. its probably been answered but say i download a .deb file and it needs dependancies do i do a dpkg --info .deb file then download the dependancies or is there a command i can use that can located depenancies that are related to that .deb
<cesurasean> joeb_, apt-get -f install
<bhe> how can i assure my wireless starts before my wired on boot?
<meowski> can someone help me set up a wireless card on ubuntu? its an imac with a  BCM4328 Wifi Card?
<Nisstyre> meowski, broadcom firmware should be included in the kernel
<letmien> I am looking for a way to fine tune the performence of a logitech dual action gamepad. is their software analogous to logitechs windows config software or would i be digging around in configuration files?
<Nisstyre> since it's open source now
<letmien> i am not looking for a way to calibrate the joysticks
<Gnea> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meowski> what do you mean nisstyre?
<Nisstyre> meowski, I mean the driver for it should already be installed, you simply need to load it
<Nisstyre> probably using modprobe
<meowski> how do i do that?
<Nisstyre> I'd have to know the name of the module
<drobole_> cesurasean: if you do: less /boot/grub/grub.cfg you should be able to see if it uses / or /media/SYSTEM RECOVERY
<happybob_> Is Ubuntu 10.04 actually meant to be used by people?
<Nisstyre> meowski, read the link Gnea gave you
<meowski> what link?
<Nisstyre> <ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cmdbbq> happybob_: yes, it is a long term release, are you having usability issues?
<happybob_> Or am I just wanting the wrong thing when I want to install onto mirrored drives on it?
<ActionParsnip> happybob_: yes, and it is
<Amitabha> hello- trying to install wine- went through command line prompts-wine is listed under applications- but can not use it
<drobole_> cesurasean: its a bit messy but it should say something like "linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-27-generic"
<happybob_> cmdbbq, In the AMD 64-bit desktop and alternate CD, there is no way visible to install to a Software RAID (mirror) for any partitions.
<c001> is there a good vmware workstation tutorial for ubuntu 10.10?  I need to look and see if there are any patches that need to be installed first.
<AC-130U> FUCK SHIT PISS CUNT MOTHERFUCKER COCKSUCKER DICKHEAD WHORE. There.  unprofessional langauge used.
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | c001
<ubottu> c001: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<happybob_> cmdbbq, I'm not after a mirrored /boot (though that would be nice), just ANY mirroring would be nice to have working.
<cesurasean> i blew away /boot on sda2, and able to boot into ubuntu
<cesurasean> you were right
<c001> thanks ActionParsnip
<cesurasean> thanks, now my system is good to go
<drobole_> sounds good
<cesurasean> peace
<cmdbbq> happybob_: I am not sure about that, I have no personal experience.
<meowski> nisstyre, http://hasin.wordpress.com/2008/02/27/getting-dell-bcm4328-wifi-card-working-on-ubuntu-710/
<gsyko> nice review http://www.gsick.com/ubuntu/
<meowski> i was using that earlier, but it didnt work cause id get an error
<Nisstyre> meowski, what error did you get?
<mobodo> I'm getting an error trying to remove netatalk from my server, is there a way to force remove / reinstallation even if there are errors?
<ssbpls> how to install the kernel code tree to ubuntu?
<happybob_> cmdbbq, thanks.  After the mess that was Xen support on 8.04, and the stupid permission problems on KVM in 10.04, and now this when I'm trying to install 10.04 onto mirrored drives, it feels like I've consistently picked usage patterns for LTS releases that just don't work.
<meowski> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release, nisstyre
<xrfang> how can I run X program remotely on 10.10?  I always get
<Amitabha> i'm having trouble getting wine to work and do not know why
<xrfang> cannot open display
<Nisstyre> meowski, that sounds like it's not related to your problem
<Amitabha> it is listed in applications
<Nisstyre> also, warnings generally mean something will work
<Nisstyre> errors don't
<ssbpls> how to install the kernel code tree to ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<meowski> but its saying it wont work in the future, isnt it?
<Amitabha> what is appdb
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: did you connect with:  ssh -X username@server
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Amitabha
<ubottu> Amitabha: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Amitabha> oh yes-
<meowski> and i need ndiswrapper to start at startup for the wireless to work
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: not all apps work, some won't even install
<Amitabha> On my other computer I've run this program
<Trapito_seco> hey all
<Nisstyre> meowski, that's the package maintainer's problem though
<Amitabha> through wine
<mouse-_> so. anyone know the _actual_ minimal install requirements for ubuntu-desktop 10.10 ?
<drobole_> ssbpls: did you try "sudo apt-get install linux-source"
<Trapito_seco> how can iu set an indent
<Trapito_seco> ?
<meowski> nisstyre, what do you mean?
<mouse-_> it's not 2.6 gb available
<mouse-_> its more than thgat
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: do you have 3D accelleration for the system? Does the app need 3D?
<Nisstyre> meowski, you don't have to worry about problems with future versions
<rww> meowski: if you're concerned about it, name uyour file /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf. It doesn't matter.
<Amitabha> no, it does not need that
<ssbpls> yes,i have try it
<Amitabha> when I installed it on my other computer, a wine icon appeared
<Pr070cal> hi i removed some orphaned packages and libs but now ive lost some themes eg. dock bar is not black or transparent and the same with the menus, how can i restore this ?
<drobole_> what happened?
<ActionParsnip> mouse-_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ssbpls> then what's the next step?
<Jordan_U> mouse-_: Did the installer quit the moment that you ran out of disk space?
<Amitabha> This computer has no wine icon but it is listed under apps
<meowski> rww, nisstyre, but i did all of the steps of http://hasin.wordpress.com/2008/02/27/getting-dell-bcm4328-wifi-card-working-on-ubuntu-710/ and it still didnt work..
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: can you please target your text as I am to you so the text highlights
<jcoonan> My fresh Ubuntu 10.10 install from a live usb does not see my multi core processor as such. I have a AMD Phenom II X6 3.0GHz
<drobole_> ssbpls: did it succeed?
<ssbpls> drobole_:yes,i have try it. then how to do next?
<Amitabha> ok sorry how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: use tab to autocomplete
<mouse-_> Jordan_U: yeah it did :(
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: type act  then  press tab
<drobole_> ssbpls: look in /usr/src/linux.... folder
<Amitabha> okapi,
<syn-ack> jcoonan, Probably dosent have the SMP kernel installed on the liveCD
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: try:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Nisstyre> meowski, instead of rebooting try "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl" and "sudo modprobe wl"
<Jordan_U> mouse-_: Did you check the box that offers to install updates during install>
<syn-ack> in which case, jcoonan, it wouldn't see both cores.
<Jordan_U> ?
<Nisstyre> what that does is it loads the drivers right away
<jcoonan> syn-ack: I'm doing a update right now. THink that will fix it?
<Amitabha> ok
<Nisstyre> instead of on reboot
<jcoonan> syn-ack: It only sees one there should be 6
<mouse-_> yeah i did
<ssbpls> drobole_:there is a tar.bz2 file
<meowski> what do i replace that with nisstyre? (im kinda new to all this stuff)
<syn-ack> jcoonan, have you actually install the system or are you running this all off the liveCD?
<Jordan_U> mouse-_: That's probably what put it over the edge on space.
<drobole_> ssbpls: it should be a folder in /usr/src without "headers" in the name. look for that
<jcoonan> syn-ack: nah this is fully installed now
<Nisstyre> meowski, nothing, just run those two commands without the quotations
<Nisstyre> if all goes well you should be able to use your wifi
<syn-ack> jcoonan, Do you mind a /msg?
<jcoonan> no
<corinth> Has anyone experienced the ATI flgrx driver error where you get a text/TTY1 login after installing and rebooting?
<meowski> nisstyre, so i run the commands that the website gives me plus the 2 you just gave me?
<ssbpls> drobole_:the name of file is "linux-source-2.6.31.tar.bz2"
<Nisstyre> meowski, no, just the two I pasted
<drobole_> ssbpls: ok that is the kernel source then, you can extract it with: tar -xvjf linux-source.....bz2
<Nisstyre> meowski, you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper btw
<Nisstyre> broadcom have real linux drivers now
<ssbpls> drobole_:en,i have extract it with the root
<drobole_> ssbpls: after extracting you have a folder called linux-source-2.6.31?
<meowski> nisstyre, those 2 commands should get the wifi on automatically?
<ssbpls> drobole_:and then?
<Nisstyre> meowski, yeah, if the kernel modules are on your computer
<Nisstyre> if not you may have to install them with apt-get
<meowski> what modules are they?
<drobole_> ssbpls: what do you want to do then?
<roasted__> Question - I have Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I somehow changed my default shell to something other than /bin/sh. My terminal prompt shows up as $ on my domain account now. I would like to change it back, but I am unsure of how because the chsh command will only change the setting for LOCAL users, not domain users. What can I do?
<yshi> Oh, while i'm here, how do you connect via wifi through cli?
<Amitabha> still not working-How do I highlight this text for you?
<meowski> nisstyre, it says "sudo: modprob not found"
<Nisstyre> meowski, modprobe : )
<meowski> lmao sorry :3
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, testing
<Jordan_U> roasted__: My guess is that your actuall problem is that you *did* set the login shell to /bin/sh, when what you wanted was /bin/bash.
<Nisstyre> also, try "sudo modprobe -r wl" first
<Nisstyre> meowski, the commands posted on the ubuntu article try and load several different ones
<ssbpls> drobole_:then the commond are followed:"make;make bzImage;make  modules;make mdoules_install" which i search
<roasted__> Jordan_U: perhaps you're right. Either way, I can't change it back, as chsh only works for local users. It errors out saying the user doesn't exist in /etc/passwd, which I was like, no kidding... its a domain user...
<Jordan_U> roasted__: I can't help with the management via a domain controller but hopefully that can get you looking in the right place.
<meowski> now it says " fatal" module wl not found, nisstyre
<Nisstyre> meowski, try substituting wl with b43
<ssbpls> drobole_if i do these steps , how to use the kernel code tree? what do it work for?
<Amitabha> still not working ActionParsnip
<ssbpls> drobole_:if i do these steps , how to use the kernel code tree? what do it work for?
<meowski> i did put b43 , nisstyre
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: can you expand on "not working". It helps nobody, most of all you
<meowski> i put "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl, nisstyre
<Nisstyre> meowski, do you have internet access right now?
<Nisstyre> on your laptop I mean
<drobole_> ssbpls: if you do that you will compile a new kernel and install it amnually. Im not sure its a good idea unless you know what and why you are doing
<meowski> yeah, thats how im on irc. the other computer running ubuntu doesnt.
<Nisstyre> meowski, do "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<Nisstyre> then try the previous commands
<drobole_> ssbpls: and i dont know what you mean by "what do it work for"
<Nisstyre> I honestly don't see why ubuntu can't include these by default :\
<mu> Does Ubuntu have an option to not mess with the MBR when it installs?
<roasted__> Question - I have Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I somehow changed my default shell to something other than /bin/bash. My terminal prompt shows up as $ on my domain account now. I would like to change it back, but I am unsure of how because the chsh command will only change the setting for LOCAL users, not domain users. What can I do?
<vague_dude> Can I delete all folders in /home/root/ dir?
<ssbpls> drobole_:if i want to write the device drivers; how can i use the new kernel?
<vague_dude> arent they config folders?
<meowski> nisstyre, it said : "sudo: apt: commando not found"
<meowski> command*
<Nisstyre> apt-get is one word
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, sure- it is in applications but when I click on the download button on  a webpage it states that an error occured
<ruan> meowski: sudo apt-get
<drobole_> ssbpls: you mean write a driver and make it part of the kernel itself?
<mu> vague_dude: define "can"; there is generally nothing stopping you but you might want to retain configuration of programs that you might run as root
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, should not the wine have created an icon?
<ssbpls> drobole_:yes! i want to insert the module to test it!
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: what is the error it states?
<meowski> nisstyre, it said "do you want to continue, Y/N
<vague_dude> mu: I just want to clean the home for root :)
<Nisstyre> meowski, just hit y and then enter
<mu> vague_dude: Well nothing will stop you and say "hey, you shouldn't be doing this" but you should know what you are deleting
<mu> and once you know what you are deleting, it should be clear whether or not they are important to you
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, an error occured while loading the archive
<vague_dude> mu: programs wont stop working if i delete root's home right? it's config files..
<mu> vague_dude: Thus, I don't want to say "Yeah, nothing will happen" when I obviously have no idea the files your root home folder may contain.
<ssbpls> drobole_:do i have to boot the new kernel in the /boot ,and if i want to test my module ,do i have to start the new kernel and test it ?
<drobole_> ssbpls: umm, thats a advanced topic. Basically you write the module, copy it into the source tree where the drivers it, then you have to add a line in some config file to instruct make to compile it into the kernel. You better find a good tutorial on the net. its hard to explain here
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: what is the name of the file and where is it located and I can give a command (both are VERY case sensitive)
<mu> vague_dude: Most likely no programs absolutely require anything from the home folder. So no, nothing will crash.
<Nisstyre> the / partition is the most important
<vague_dude> mu: in /home/root/ there is only config files created when i ran programs as root
<meowski> nisstyre: it said "unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<Nisstyre> >.>
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, internet chess club
<jiltdil> roasted : vi  /etc/passwd  go here and change the shell of the user
<vague_dude> i guess
<drobole_> ssbpls: no dont do that. compile your module to make a .o file, and load it with the insmod command to test it
<Nisstyre> meowski, yeah, do sudo apt-get update
<Nisstyre> then do the previous command again
<meowski> nisstyre, what do input?
<meowski> i input*
<Nisstyre> sudo apt-get update
<mu> vague_dude: Most programs only require those configuration files when they are run as root; and most of the time, they won't fail without them, but simply create a new config file from a default one as needed
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, www.chessclub.com/helpcenter/interface/Dasher.html
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, click on dascher
<SolidSnake> Hello word
<vague_dude> hello person
<meowski> nisttyre, now i do "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<roasted__> Question - I have Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I somehow changed my default shell to something other than /bin/bash. My terminal prompt shows up as $ on my domain account now. I would like to change it back, but I am unsure of how because the chsh command will only change the setting for LOCAL users, not domain users. What can I do?
<jiltdil> how to change the existing user shell with comand?
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, when I try to open anything windows, wine does not start like on the other computer
<jrib> jiltdil: why?  What do you want to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: try:  cd ~; wget http://www.chessclub.com/bits/interface/Dasher_150_installer.exe; chmod +x .//Dasher_150_installer.exe; wine .//Dasher_150_installer.exe
<jiltdil> roasted: go to vi  /etc/passwd  and change the shell to bash of the user that you want
<meowski> nisstyre, i did that and its doing the same process over?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: that'll need sudo
<Nisstyre> meowski, it will update your entire system
<FoolishOwl> Is there a clean way to kill login sessions, such as when you're ssh'ed into a box, your connection is broken, and you log back in?
<rww> and is pretty much what chsh does, and will thus not work.
<jiltdil> ActionParnisp:yes
<Nisstyre> then you should be able to successfully install the drivers
<jiltdil> jrib: i want to learn
<vague_dude> ActionParsnip: if i delete all files and folders from /home/root/ will it cause problems?
<jrib> jiltdil: I don't understand your question.  I'm asking you to explain what you want to accomplish
<Nisstyre> FoolishOwl, kill your shell pid?
<Nisstyre> ps aux | grep bash ?
<ssbpls> drobole_:i am reading the book "linux device drives" writed by Jonathan Corbet etc. but the book tells me to build the kernel code tree and just use the command "insmod module-name" to test the module. however, i don't understand where the module insert   into ? Is it insert into the old kernel or the new one?
<jiltdil> ActionParnisp:how to change it through command line as usermod  -s /bin/shell name   doenot work
<ruan> what's the difference between using ; and &&?
<FoolishOwl> Nisstyre, that sounds right.
<vague_dude> ruan: is to add a second command
<jrib> ruan: && only runs the second command if the first one is successful
<meowski> nisstyre, it said "some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<vague_dude> oh y
<Nisstyre> ruan, && means the next command will not run if the last doesn't have a return code of non 0
<ruan> ah ok
<Nisstyre> ; means the next runs no matter what
<Nisstyre> I mean if the last doesn't have a return code of 0
<Nisstyre> >.>
<Nisstyre> ie: if it failed to finish
<vague_dude> -.-
<Nisstyre> meowski, I'm sorry, not really sure.
<Nisstyre> Try following this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ssbpls> drobole_:insmod tht module to test it . where the module insert into? the old or new?
<drobole_> ssbpls: insmod will insert the module dynamcally at runtime. You can type lsmod to see all running modules
<Jordan_U> ssbpls: Whatever kernel you are currently booted with,
<roasted__> Question - I have Ubuntu on a Windows domain. I somehow changed my default shell to something other than /bin/bash. My terminal prompt shows up as $ on my domain account now. I would like to change it back, but I am unsure of how because the chsh command will only change the setting for LOCAL users, not domain users. What can I do?
<tensorpudding> if an upstream source package that i want to package accidentally has some binary files included, should i remove them from the .orig.tar.gz
<jrib> tensorpudding: try #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging
<jiltdil> jrib: i want to say that if i have to change the shell of a user then what is the commmand for it(existing user)
<ssbpls> Jordan_U: i am booting the old kernel :ssbpls@ssbpls-laptop:~$ uname -r
<ssbpls> 2.6.31-14-generic
<jrib> jiltdil: chsh
<drobole_> ssbpls: you dont insert it into the source, it means that you "insert" it into the running kernel
<jiltdil> jrib:chsh -s /bin/shell name   like that?
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, 404 not found after second command, let me try again
<jrib> jiltdil: sure.  Or just "chsh" and then it will run interactively
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: if you have the file already then just use the file you already have instead of redownloading
<drobole_> ssbpls: have you successfully compiled your module into a .o file?
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, I think iam just going to uninstall then reinstall the wine
<nanovany>  /j #ubuntu-es
<histo> Amitabha: what are you trying to do?
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, I am not sure it is installed correctly
<ssbpls> drobole_:yes!
<nanovany>  /j #ubuntu-es
<jiltdil> jrib:thanx
<drobole_> ok and you did: insmod mymodule.o?
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: then run: uninstaller    and uninstall the app
<amh345> how do you ssh directly into a directory?  for example ssh user@locahost /some/dir
<Amitabha> histo, get wine to work- when I look under apps it is there, but nothing windows can open
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: or delete ~/.wine   and you will get a virgin wine config (it will delete any other wine apps you have too so avoid if you have existing apps in wine)
<ruan> evolution keeps saying 1 unsent in outbox, but i've tried sending it twice, no error
<ssbpls> there are some files:hello.c hello.ko hello.mod.c hello.mod.o hello.o and so on.
<ssbpls> how do i install the kernel code tree to work for?
<ssbpls> drobole_there are some files:hello.c hello.ko hello.mod.c hello.mod.o hello.o and so on.how do i install the kernel code tree to work for?
<drobole_> ssbpls: Thats a more advanced topic. You dont need to do that to test it. Just type: insmod hello.o
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you for your help
<Amitabha> ActionParsnip, I appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> Amitabha: np bro
<ssbpls> drobole_:do you mean that i should use my current kernel to test the module?
<drobole_> yes
<drobole_> it shouldnt be a problem
<ssbpls> drobole_:ok, i understand. thank you~
<drobole_> did it work?
<joeb_> im looking for some times for battery saving on ubuntu 10.10 / laptop / my brightness is all the way down
<joeb_> s/times/tips
<Nisstyre> joeb_, not ubuntu specific, but there's a lot of ideas here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop#Power_Management
<drobole_> ssbpls: if you type lsmod, you should see hello on the list if it worked
<Nisstyre> you can probably use most of the same utilities on ubuntu : )
<Nisstyre> joeb_, be careful with messing with your hard disk though
<ssbpls> drobole_:     it surely works !   ssbpls@ssbpls-laptop:~/Linuxdrivers/hello$ sudo insmod ./hello.ko
<Nisstyre> you can drastically decrease the life of it if you power it on and off too much
<drobole_> ssbpls: congratulations!
<reya276> Does anyone know if there is a Tool such as this http://www.winimage.com/ in the Ubuntu 10.10 repositories?
<joeb_> Nisstyre- why whats up ?
<reya276> I need to burn an .img file into an microSD card so that I can boot from it
<Guest4103> HOLA! por favor, necesito ayuda
<ssbpls> drobole_:i want to ask one more question: what does the linux kernel code tree to work for?
<happybob_> Grr  10.04, why did you have to go to GRUB 2 that is such a broken pile of crap?
<Nisstyre> joeb_, oh, there was a slashdot article a while ago about how you could save power by powering your hard disk off more
<Nisstyre> but if you do it too much you can reduce the life of it
<ur2d2r> I'm use to using Mint help. Is this Ubuntu help?
<joeb_> Nisstyre- powering hard disk ?
<drobole_> ssbpls: I dont understand the question... work for?
<phaedra> !es | Guest4103
<ubottu> Guest4103: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nisstyre> joeb_, basically, turning off your hard disk to save power when it's not reading/writing from it
<Guest77920> hey guys i'm trying to compile a firefox addon from it's tar ball and i need libxul to do that successfully the problem is i can't find it in synaptic where can i get the libxul package
<reya276> Does anyone know if there is a Tool such as this http://www.winimage.com/ in the Ubuntu 10.10 repositories?
<happybob_> "Hi, I'm GRUB 2 on 10.04, I fail to install onto software RAID."  stupid pile of crap.
<Nisstyre> aka "spinning down"
<jiltdil> how to add more than 1 user through single command without repeating command twice for it/
<Nisstyre> if you have a solid state hard disk this isn't a problem
<KB1JWQ> jiltdil: You don't. :-)  That's what loops are for in bash.
<ssbpls> drobole_:what is the linux kernel code tree used for?
<KB1JWQ> happybob_: I've gotten it to work last I recall, you just have to build a separate RAID partition for /boot
<Jordan_U> amh345: Why do you want to change the initial current directory?
<Guest77920> i'm trying to compile a firefox addon from it's tar ball and i need libxul to do that successfully the problem is i can't find it in synaptic where can i get the libxul package
<happybob_> KB1JWQ, handy.  thanks.
<ur2d2r> Does anyone know how to navigate in a VirtualBox?
<Nisstyre> !give Guest77920 repeat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nisstyre> er
<amh345> Jordan_U: it has to do with an automated ssh script
<KB1JWQ> ubottu: Define navigate?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, don't repeat your question over and over :)
<reya276> How can I burn a .img file on to a MicroSD card so that it boots
<Guest4103> necesito ayuda, he istalado ubuntu junto a windows y ahora todos mis archivos de windows han desaparecido
<Jordan_U> amh345: Please give full details.
<KB1JWQ> Er, that was to ur2d2r
<Guest4103> que hago para recuperarlos?
<KB1JWQ> reya276: dd usually.
<KB1JWQ> !es | Guest4103
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, also, libxul, sounds like it should already be installed
<ubottu> Guest4103: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<drobole_> ssbpls: ahh i think i understand what you mean, you need the header files from the kernel source when you compile the module (i think)
<Nisstyre> since firefox requires xulrunner
<reya276> what is dd?
<Jordan_U> happybob_: What happens when you try to install grub2 to your software raid?
<Jordan_U> happybob_: And how are you doing it?
<KB1JWQ> reya276: man dd
<KB1JWQ> !dd
<drobole_> ssbpls: the compiler will find them and use them when it compiles your module
<Guest77920> i know but it is'nt
<amh345> Jordan_U: i have a script that launched my sites. the script connects to subversion and uploads the svn.  but i need to ssh into my subversion  which isnt at $home but instead home/git/
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, have you tried sudo apt-get install libxul ?
<KB1JWQ> reya276: http://linux.die.net/man/1/dd
<reya276> man?
<drobole_> ssbpls: if that is what you mean
<happybob_> Jordan_U, I opted to just not install with a mirrored /boot.
<Guest77920> yeah it says unable to locate package libxul
<reya276> KB1JWQ, would Image Writer do?
<happybob_> Jordan_U, so, I'm just punting.  If I do loose the boot drive, I'll just live with it, I won't be losing data.
<Jordan_U> happybob_: grub2 should work fine with a mirrored /boot/. If you'd like help with it I'm fairly sure I can get it working for you.
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: I want the machine to show ubuntu 10.10 in fullscreen and fullscreen is open the center of the screen. About a 10x 8 window with a 5" black border around the edge.
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, are you using a makefile to compile it?
<KB1JWQ> ur2d2r: You've got to boost the resolution for the display that it sees.
<Guest77920> yup
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, pastebin it
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: How?
<ssbpls> drobole_:oh~ i understand ~ my old kernel just has the headers and doesn't have the sources files and i should use the new kernel( the linux code tree) to tell the compiler to find the kernel source?
<KB1JWQ> ur2d2r: Install the Guest Additions.
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: Let me check it out.
<Fish__> how do we go to a custom irc server?
<KB1JWQ> reya276: Potentially.
<KB1JWQ> reya276: "Try it and see"
<drobole_> ssbpls: yes i think that is what is happening. Im not an expert on it though
<Guest77920> Nisstyre there you go man http://pastebin.com/Tx6AYVSr
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: installing now.
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, try installing libxul-dev
<Nisstyre> or libxul-common actually
<Nisstyre> either one will probably work
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: what exactly will installing this do?
<Guest77920> E: Unable to locate package libxul-common
<KB1JWQ> ur2d2r: My interest in reading the manual to you is somewhat limited.  VirtualBox has great documentation, why not go take a look at it? :-)
<drobole_> its a cruel world out there waiting for me to go work in it...  cya
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, what version of ubuntu?
<Guest77920> 10.10
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: sorry :( didn't realize it was that extensive.
<cayla> join #webos-internals
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, not sure but I think it might not be available in that version
<Guest77920> hmm well thanks anyways man
<grendal_prime> grrrr has anyone set up heartbeat in 10.04?  all the files im use to using are ..like alll ziped up and i cant seem to unzip them what gives?
<grendal_prime> its like the samples are anything but. samples
<Nisstyre> Guest77920, you can always try making libxul from source as well
<Guest77920> lol yeah i wasn't exactly looking forward to it, looks like i'm going to have to do it anyway :p
<jiltdil> is there any way to password protect my terminal in GUI?
<Guest77920> where exactly can i get the libxul source from
<donkey> hey guys need help with cron tab
<berto-> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on a SATA drive, which was /dev/sda when I installed.  after the install i installed three more drives and after bootup the OS drive is now /dev/sdd; any way to make it /dev/sda?
<donkey> i want to execute a shell script every hour
<donkey> so i gave crontab -e
<donkey> and add teh entry accordingly but i dont know how to save the file and exit the editor
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: What do you hope to accomplish by that? It won't increase security.
<donkey> because usually i give ecp + wq
<berto-> donkey: is it vi?
<donkey> no
<donkey> crontab -e
<jiltdil> Jordan_U: i only want to learn
<berto-> nano?
<donkey> no standard editor berto-
<berto-> donkey: does it have options on the bottom like ^write ^exit, etc. ?
<donkey> no its not a standard editor
<donkey> crontab opens on its own some shitty editor
<berto-> donkey: hit ctrl+z
<berto-> then type jobs
<berto-> what does it say?
<donkey> wait a sec
<donkey> ssh -p 2233 si-admin@59.92.88.5
<donkey> asd
<donkey> asd
<rww> crontab uses $EDITOR, last I checked :\
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: I wouldn't suggest that as a project for learning as there is nothing that can be done that would be worth doing IMHO.
<ActionParsnip> rww: it does :)
<theunsgis> how do i connect to a windows shared folder on a windows xp machine?
<samu_asi> hey dudes i dont have a public key is it possible to login to an other ubuntu box ussing ssh
<shurane> So... do I need anything extra in OpenOffice Spreadsheet to do relative/absolute references? (Linking cells together)
<raido> samu_asi: Yes you can use password auth if the server allows it
<ActionParsnip> samu_asi: if keys fail and password is still enabled then yes
<samu_asi> no it doesnt
<samu_asi> password not enabled only key is enabled in that case
<samu_asi> cuz i lost my key
<ActionParsnip> samu_asi: then you are screwed
<samu_asi> ActionParsnip: man no other way?
<raido> samu_asi: do you admin the server?
<samu_asi> no
<ActionParsnip> samu_asi: local access to re-enable password auth
<samu_asi> ActionParsnip: how do i do that
<wasabi_> where can i find open jabber transport servers?
<raido> samu_asi: you need to generate a key pair and send the pub key to the admin to put in your account for you
<awanti> hi, I am not able to login my user a/c. in gui mode but i can able to root into gui mode
<ExplodingPiglets> I have a question:
<ExplodingPiglets> nvm
<awanti> plz can any one can solve this plz
<samu_asi> raido: yeh i know tat but i was lukin for an alterna wo the send key to admin part
<jack_^> I need a simple app that'll let me slice videos together. Any suggestiosn?
<raido> samu_asi: there is no alternative
<samu_asi> raido: oh ok
<raido> samu_asi: tis why its called secure shell
<jiltdil> how to overcome grub password if i forget it?
<samu_asi> raido: :) ok
<ExplodingPiglets> Ok I have another question.
<ExplodingPiglets> My yahoo mail keeps becoming "unresponsive.
<jack_^> use google LOLOL
<ExplodingPiglets> My question is this: Did it ever occur to you guys to make something that works properly?
<jack_^> maybe yahoo is broken
<ExplodingPiglets> Even mac os X can do it.
<jack_^> sounds like a yahoo problem to me
<raido> samu_asi: actually, if you have an account on the server, and you have ftp access to your home dir, then you could upload a pub key.
<ExplodingPiglets> Ah yes jack_^ , it works on windows, it works on mac, but it doesn't work on linux....that makes sense right?
<ExplodingPiglets> (btw, that was sarcasm)
<vague_dude> How can I get the color code of an image using gimp?
<ExplodingPiglets> jack_^, protip: thinking before you open your mouth is a great idea
<ExplodingPiglets> :)
<vague_dude> color picker tool?
<rado_> who know about aoss?
<jack_^> ExplodingPiglets, maybe you cant use a computer correctly. I have no problems with yahoo. :)
<ExplodingPiglets> jack_^, you have my condolences.
<jack_^> ExplodingPiglets, nobody else has problems with yahoo. canonical doesn't release a anything that doesn't work 'properly'
<ExplodingPiglets> jack_^, you have my condolences.
<jiltdil> ExplodingPiglets: are u using firestarter
<ray_> >	ubuntu 10.04 "noise floor calibration timeout"
<ExplodingPiglets> No, I am using google chrome
<jack_^> ?
<ray_> lol
<ray_> I was just saying what error I've been having.
<jiltdil> Exploadingpiglets: i say if u r using firestarter then disable ICMP scanning u will enjoy ur yahoo mail
<vague_dude> How can I know color hex codes in Ambiance theme
<vague_dude> ?
<ray_> sorry, I miss read what you just said
<jack_^> ExplodingPiglets, what exactly doesn't work? yahoo is unresponsive? the whole site? its working for me *right now*. i highly doubt its an OS issue. its probably google chrome if it's anything.
<ExplodingPiglets> Ok, now the cursor isn't working
<vague_dude> dammit
<ExplodingPiglets> brb, I have to beat the dog again
<jack_^> ExplodingPiglets, thats gross. take it to #pr0n
<jiltdil> Exploadingpiglets:firestarter is firewall just disable ICMP scanning  edit-->preference-->ICMP filtering in firestarter
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: okay its installed but. I can't find it.
<awanti> I am unable to login in graphical mode. I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<jack_^> awanti, why? did you forget your password? :O
<raido> vague_dude: install gcolor2 colorpicker
<ur2d2r> KB1JWQ: Do I need to reboot?
<vague_dude> thanks raido !
<raido> vague_dude: np
<vague_dude> raido: great tool :D
<awanti> no jack.. after booting the system login screen will appear and within few seconds its gone.
<ExplodingPiglets> jack_^, by beat my dog, I meant punching her in the nose.
<ExplodingPiglets> Which I just did.
<vague_dude> ssssssick
<tsyj2007> Hello everyone
<vague_dude> hi
<jack_^> awanti, what is it replaced with?
<tsyj2007> I want to know how to install sun-jdk-doc
<awanti> ?
<vague_dude> tsyj2007: sudo apt-get install sun-jdk-doc ?
<tsyj2007> yes,sun's jdk document in ubuntu 10.04
<ray_> I have a book here for Linux Opensuse that I was reading to change runlevels
<jack_^> ray_, runlevels are different in ubuntu. i think default is runlevel2
<tsyj2007> vague_dude: can't find that package
<awanti> and i again restarted the system and entered to recover mode their i login as root. their i used #startx then its work
<awanti> but it is not working when i am trying to using my regular user
<hh99> awanti: can you move the cursor when the login screen disappears?
<ray_> I forget what runlevel is the graphiI remember using startx
<awanti> no
<jack_^> ray_, usually runlevel3 is multiuser. runlevel5 is multiuser + gui. but its different in the current ubuntu. runlevel2 is default which has gui so iunno :O
<hh99> awanti: have you messed around with X server?
<awanti> no.. i did nothing
<ray_> Cool, I read your comment, I am sick and forgot to backspace, sorry
<jack_^> you'd better be sorry!
<hh99> awanti: are you using a crt monitor or lcd? does the monitor turn off or is the screen alive but blank
<ray_> I will give it my 100 and negative 50 percent cough cough, lol
<jiltdil> awanti: are u upgraded ur ubuntu
<ray_> thank you, I will get over this
<Mamu> I am facing a problem with ubuntu software centre when ever i try installing a software from software centre it gives me message that "Requires installation of untrusted packages" how to solve it ?
<Mamu> i am running 10.10
<ray_> I am making note of what you said, runlevel2
<puff> I just bought a nook color, trying to figure out how to put these PDFs and text files onto it.
<taran> how to reset the Admin password for cups.org?
<bastidrazor> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Jordan_U> Mamu: Try running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal.
<Mamu> Jordan_U, apt-get is working fine
<ray_> Mamu, they will want to know what you are trying to install
<Mamu> Jordan_U, I am having that problem with software centre !
<Jordan_U> Mamu: Try installing the package "hello" with Software Center, if it gives you an error then do not allow it to be installed but instead run "sudo apt-get install hello" and pastebin the complete output.
<Mamu> Jordan_U, I solved it myself thanks for replying have a nice day :)
<keplenk> hey guys, i have a CR48 and installed ubuntu on it.  I compiled the kernel from source (2.6.37.2) and used it.  Using it makes the fan spin non-stop .. if i revert back to 2.6.35-27, it does not have the problem.  I also tried 2.6.36.4 and it does not have the problem.  I noticed that if I only use 2.6.37.2, /proc/acpi/fan "fan" folder is not available.
<Ziber> With ubuntu 10.04.2 lts server, I want to completely disable /etc/motd, but everytime I SSH back in, it re shows that file :(
<ray_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jsoftw> How do i set a maximum clock speed on my laptop?
<bastidrazor> jsoftw: cpufrequtils package and using the cpufreq-set command
<ncuster> @nero, I got diskless ubuntu working on 250+ systems here
<jiltdil> what is difference between shell sh and bash?
<usr_> hello, I would like to know if there is any program or any way to look for duplicate files in a given path and delete the cloned files?...
<taran> how to remve admin for CUPS?
<waxrose> jiltdil, They are two shells created by two different authors.
<sougata> tsyj2007, http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/
<jsoftw> bastidrazor: thanks
<usr_> how can I find and delete duplicated files?
<raido> usr_: http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/
<tsyj2007> sougata: yeah,thanks..but i want to install it in ubuntu10.04
<jiltdil> waxrose: then why bash is mostly used
<tsyj2007> sougata: you know i want to install it using "apt-get install .."
<ur2d2r> Is anyone familiar with VirtualBox?
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> usr_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647883
<sougata> tsyj2007, download the zip file and extract it in /usr/lib/jvm/
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: I'm sure many people are
<Ziber> How can I get /etc/update-motd.d/ not to run?
<ncuster> @taran IIRC its in: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ActionParsnip> usr_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfST-S5PNSA
<tsyj2007> sougata: heh.thanks...right
<bastidrazor> jsoftw: you're welcome
<sougata> tsyj2007, I guess openJDK is default for Lucid
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: I don't understand this: "The VirtualBox Guest Additions for all supported guest operating systems are provided as a single CD-ROM image file which is called VBoxGuestAdditions.iso. This image file is located in the installation directory of VirtualBox. To install the Guest Additions for a particular VM, you mount this ISO file in your VM as a virtual CD-ROM and install from there."
<bastidrazor> Ziber: the files in that directory.. take away the execute bit
<tsyj2007> sougata: yes
<sougata> tsyj2007, yw
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: ok then set it to download. What OS is the guest?
<ur2d2r> Is the "Guest" the os in the box?
<Ziber> bastidrazor: ty :)
<noonian> ur2d2r, basically, the addons are provided as a virtual cd rom that you open from whichever os you are running inside virtualbox
<waxrose> jiltdil, bash has more features improved off of sh
<rado_> anybody know some about aoss?
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: yes
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007:
<ur2d2r> Ubuntu 10.10
<Felix00> can i send a email (with attachments) to a external email account with 'mail'? by external y mean @hotmail.com and so. The MUST is to send emails, with files attached to a gmail or hotmail account using console
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: it means the os you install in the box
<usr_> ActionParsnip, raido thanks guys you rock!
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: I've downloaded the "guest additions" package but, don't know what to do to get my vm to view in fullscreen.
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: ok then set the ISO to download, then shutdown the OS and set the ISO to be mounted at boot and you can run the script you need to install the extras
<waxrose> jiltdil, There are many different shells besides those two.
<noonian> ur2d2r, I think ctrl + f will do full screen
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: just click file
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: just click "file"menu
<jiltdil> waxrose:thanx
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: I've already downloaded the file though package manager, right?
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: ypu can see the full item
<bullgard> [Maverick] What is the filename of the directory GNOME > System > Preferences >Startup Applications« > (Startup Applications Preferences) > Startup Programs > Additional Startup programs: ?
<ZacLnxNewb> Hi
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: but have y get the iso file
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: it is the image file
<waxrose> jiltdil, Check out http://tldp.org/guides.html
<ZacLnxNewb> I have an Asus 1201n Netbook with a recovery partition, I've used ubuntu dual booting, and I think the grub boot loader has made it inaccessible
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: where would it be to see?
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: no its downloaded using the menu item when the guest is running: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2008/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.jpg
<ZacLnxNewb> I'd like to reinstall windows, and then ubuntu to dual boot
<ZacLnxNewb> I'm currently using a usb flash drive to live cd ubuntu netbook
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: ok,which os do you want to install in the box
<ur2d2r> <------ Newbie extreme. Doesn't understand ANY lingo.
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: I have ubuntu 10.10 and am happy with it.
<ur2d2r> in th ebox
<ZacLnxNewb> >.<
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: thats why I gave the screenshot...
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: It just wont open in fullscreem
<tsyj2007> ok
<ZacLnxNewb> I can't reinstall windows 7 because I can't access the recovery partition. :(
<ur2d2r> someone here said to download additons guest so i did
<ur2d2r> reading th emanual hasn't helped
<noonian> ur2d2r, you need to mount the iso for the additions from the os you are virtualizing
<iflema> !grub2 | ZacLnxNewb grub should list the recovery partition and youmay need to /join ##windows
<ubottu> ZacLnxNewb grub should list the recovery partition and youmay need to /join ##windows: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: ok,you can enter the ubuntu os  and adjust the Resolution
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: it is in the system menu
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: ok, shutdown the guest and set the ISO to mount just like you did when you installed the guest OS
<ur2d2r> I just followed your screensg\hot instructions
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: system->preference->Resolution
<ZacLnxNewb> ubottu:  Thanks.  Actually, at first I CAN access the windows recovery partition, but after starting it, it seems it restarts the PC and then I get a grub "Cannot recognize filesystem" error or something similar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007: i dont have system>preferences>resolution
<ur2d2r> no reso in preferences
<noonian> I think you need the guest additions to make virtualbox go fullscreen, I remember having to install them for usb support also
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: once you install the additions, the res will be fine
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: is your host "windows" os
<Felix00> i need to send a email to a gmail account with attachments using console. is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2LXJSuQOLs
<ur2d2r> tsyj2007:  Monitors is set to 800X600(4:3) and chant be changed
<ZacLnxNewb> Actually, I CAN access the recovery partition at first, but when I try to run it, it seems to restart and then the I get "grub resure>" and "error: unrecognized file system" or something like that.
<bastidrazor> Felix00: mutt
<ur2d2r> yes Win7 os
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: that vid will show you what to do
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: ok,you can install virtualbox tools
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: it is in the menu
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: when you complete it ,you must restart the guest'
<ur2d2r> ok watching this video first and then i'll restart
<bullgard> [Maverick] What is the filename of the directory GNOME > System > Preferences > Startup Applications« > (Startup Applications Preferences) > Startup Programs > Additional Startup programs: ?
<ZacLnxNewb> :(
<ZacLnxNewb> I can't reinstall windows from my recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> ZacLnxNewb: contact your seller. Windows installs arent supported here
<ActionParsnip> ZacLnxNewb: you could ask in ~~windows
<ActionParsnip> ##windows
<FrozenFire> Is it relatively safe to enlarge an ext4 partition which houses my /home? Of course, I'd have to do it from a Live CD, but I don't really have to worry *too much* about data loss, do I? I have backups of essential files, but I'd be a bit choked if I lost my data (new torrents, etc).
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire: should be ok
<jamiewan> FrozenFire, you should be rite mate, not a problem for me ever
<FrozenFire> I had seen a forum post about ext4 resizing being decidedly broken for 9.04's Live CD. That's fixed in 10.10, yes?
<ZacLnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  The problem only happened because of ubuntu's grub boot loader
<ActionParsnip> ZacLnxNewb: you are stil installing windows
<ZacLnxNewb> ActionParsnip: I think I've found the answer though
<ZacLnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  The problem is entirely related to ubuntu
<FrozenFire> ZacLnxNewb: I think what he's getting at is that the problem is with Windows not playing nicely with dual-booting, and thus it's not something that the channel provides support for.
<FrozenFire> While it may be a result of something Ubuntu *did*, it's not a problem caused by Ubuntu directly.
<FrozenFire> Most notably, Windows likes to hijack the MBR on install, which is why one should always install Windows first, so it doesn't mess things up.
<vague_dude> goodbye ubuntuers
<ur2d2r> ActionParsnip: I rebooted ubuntu (in vbox) and tried to follow the instructions in the video but, the iso image for guest additions is not coming up on the desktop. Please advise?
<ur2d2r> ActionParsnip: The reason why I downloaded the guest additions is bc someone here said it would fix my VirtualBox screen from a window to fullscreen.
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: does't work
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: does't it work?
<ur2d2r> ActionParsnip: when I use CTRL + F it switches to fullscreen but it is still a window with a 5" black coarder around it.
<ur2d2r> boarder
<ur2d2r> <tsyj2007> no
<ur2d2r> <tsyj2007> I just want my VirtualBox to use my full monitor
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: have you installed the virtualbox additions
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: yeah i know
<ur2d2r> ok
<ur2d2r> yes I believe I have
<ur2d2r> <tsyj2007> I installed the guest additions package
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: i once install xp
<ur2d2r> <tsyj2007> Win7
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: i once install xp in the box
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: If you have and it is working right you should be able to use seamless mode or full screen
<xxy> xxy7611
<adammw111> Hi, what command should I use to rebuild my /boot partition?
<ur2d2r> how do I change these settings?
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: what settings are you referring to?
<ur2d2r> resolution size?
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: you try system->preference->reso
<AcrimoniousGoron> you can just right click or something and change to full screen
<AcrimoniousGoron> its a virtualbox option
<ur2d2r> <tsyj2007> My monitor is 22" and the Virtual Box is only using an 8"x10" window in the center of my screen.
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: o
<ur2d2r> while in fullscreen mode
<AcrimoniousGoron> I've never installed anything other Linux distributions in VBox but installing the guest additions has fixed that issue about 95% of the time
<parasol> u need to install the guest addon
<parasol> and then reboot, then you can resize it to any resolution u want
<AcrimoniousGoron> yeah if you haven't rebooted the machine you have to do that
<AcrimoniousGoron> virtual machine that is
<ur2d2r> I installed the guest add on but I haven't been able to figure out how to install or "Use" it.
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: how did you install it
<parasol> its like a driver
<parasol> just reboot it
<ur2d2r> Package is installed though
<parasol> then try resizing it
<ur2d2r> installed through package manager
<ur2d2r> I just rebooted
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: can't do it like that
<ur2d2r> nothing changed
<parasol> i dunno about package manager
<Kribs> is the best way to install the latest kde standard desktop through the synaptic manager?
<parasol> u gotta isntall it thru the menu, it mounts like a CD drive
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: I've never heard of installing guest additions through a package manager.
<ur2d2r> install through the menu?????
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: aren't you virtualizing windows? it has no package manager
<tsyj2007> ur2d2r: parasol is right
<HF_acid> ur2d2r: you have to install it on the virtual machine, not the host
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: when you're in the virtual OS, the guest additions mounts as a CD. There is an installer on the "CD". You install that
<ur2d2r> ok how do I check if its there? if i go to installed packages it shows up?
<ur2d2r> I installed it through the os on the
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: you cant install it on the host machine, like acid said. I'm not sure how to check
<ur2d2r> Box
<ur2d2r> I didnt install through host
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: if a cd was mounted in the virtual os and you ran the guest additions installer it should be installed
<ur2d2r> the only os i have on the machine is ubuntu 10.10
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: all you should have to do is reboot for it to take effect
<parasol> you have to install the guest addon, one of the menu on the your virtual box unbuntu window, it will mount as a cd, open it, and there should be a notice that says install script notice, its like an autorun file. just click that
<ur2d2r> i installed through ubuntu on the box
<ur2d2r> I dont know how to mount a cd
<HF_acid> ur2d2r: it's an option in the menu system of virtual box
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: I'm pretty sure if you just click on the guest additions it will mount it for you
<ur2d2r> open it where?
<AcrimoniousGoron> yeah, in the VBox menu
<croessner> Hi, is there some way to get the Intel integrated i5 GPU running under Maverick with compiz?
<parasol> http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<ur2d2r> It didnt work
<parasol> just go there
<ur2d2r> nothing happened when clicking guest add ons
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: what didn't work? what exactly did it say, do, etc
<parasol> it should mount like a CD on your ubuntu, should show up on your desktop
<ur2d2r> nothing happened. Nothing
<ur2d2r> I clicked add on button in menu 10 times. Nothing has happened any time
<ur2d2r> said nothing did nothing
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: ok
<ur2d2r> is not on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> ur2d2r: if you shutdown the guest then set the ISO to be mounted at boot, it will show
<ur2d2r> i dont understand this if you shutdown the guest then set the ISO to be mounted at boot, it will show
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: Go to the main Virtual box window.
<ur2d2r> ok
<ur2d2r> now what
<AcrimoniousGoron> Click on the OS that you have virtualized, under the "new", "settings" etc buttons
<AcrimoniousGoron> Good so far?
<adammw111> Hi, are there any instructions on how to recover a /boot partition for Ubuntu?
<ur2d2r> yes
<AcrimoniousGoron> ur2d2r: now click on settings
<ur2d2r> go on
<AcrimoniousGoron> then storage
<Kribs> which kde version is linked in the synaptic ?
<Kribs> 10.10
<AcrimoniousGoron> click on the thing right under "IDE controller"
<ur2d2r> settings is not highlighted
<AcrimoniousGoron> If you have an OS setup and click on it you should be able to click on settings
<ur2d2r> <AcrimoniousGoron> the os is highlighted but the settings is not
<AcrimoniousGoron> I can't imagine why it wouldn't be, I've never seen that issue
<AcrimoniousGoron> right click on the OS and then choose settings
<ur2d2r> is it bc I'm using th eos in the box?
<ur2d2r> os
<ur2d2r> now
<ur2d2r> <AcrimoniousGoron> it seems like it doesnt want me to change anything while its running
<AcrimoniousGoron> Oh
<AcrimoniousGoron> if you have it running then yeah, you cant do anything
<AcrimoniousGoron> you have to shut the virtual machine down
<ur2d2r> I have xchat installed in windows can i access this chat from there?
<ur2d2r> win7 host
<AcrimoniousGoron> Should be able to, the channel is the same
<AcrimoniousGoron> #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<CoOltux> http://imagebin.org/141771
<AcrimoniousGoron> Cooltux, what witchcraft is that?!
<croessner> Am I right here in this channel for asking graphics card compiz solutions?
<AcrimoniousGoron> croessner: I dont see why not
<AcrimoniousGoron> I just don't know the answer
<Kribs> compiz fusion
<AcrimoniousGoron> If you try to enable extra effects what does it do croessner?
<CoOltux> AcrimoniousGoron do you like it??? :P
<AcrimoniousGoron> CoOltux: not exactly sure what it is
<CoOltux> it's my desktop
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, it tells me that it can not enable it
<Kribs> its the matrix
<croessner> But I have 3D
<AcrimoniousGoron> What exactly does it say
<AcrimoniousGoron> and what exactly did you do to get that response
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, at the moment I can not test it, because I use the "real" fglrx card. I have very bad eyes and need the neg-plugin in compiz. So I use the HD6850 right now for daily working. But this uses lots of energy
<dr0id> hi, chrome not closing. how can I force chrome to close ?
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, I only clicked on the "normal" effects and then it told me that it can not be activated
<CoOltux> dr0id use killall
<dr0id> I tried killall -l chrome
<dr0id> no luck
<dr0id> gave me some weird output
<AcrimoniousGoron> croessner: so you say you have an i5?
<dr0id> CoOltux: any idea ?
<AcrimoniousGoron> and you don't want to use the video card for normal use
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron yes
<AcrimoniousGoron> are you disabling the video card somehow?
<AcrimoniousGoron> I don't follow completely
<jamiewan> dr0id, run top in a terminal find the pid number and then sudo kill -9 pid
<dr0id> ok, thanks
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, at moment the BIOS disables it. I can choose which card to use there
<oshi74> Hi
<CoOltux> dr0id try xkill
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, if i5 worked, I would unplug the card and only put it back in, for gaming. Which is once in 2 years :)
<mehdi_> do we have channel for aircrack?
<AcrimoniousGoron> croessner: It is possible there may not be a suitable i5 driver for the compiz effects
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, I thought there might exist some WHITELIST variable for compiz_manager or so, but could not find information on the web
<AcrimoniousGoron> or the i5 may not be capable of it, although I would find that strange if that were the case
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, ah ok
<AcrimoniousGoron> a driver issue is more likely
<gartral> AcrimoniousGoron: which i5?
<AcrimoniousGoron> I don't know, ask croessner
<mouse-_> l9sJcma;
<gartral> croessner: which i5?
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, well I have shadows and the avant-window navigator works. Guess 3D in general is working. But compiz, no idea.
<johnwroachiii> Is is possible to run Links2 in graphics mode without root privileges?
<croessner> gartral, how can I find out which i5?
<croessner> gartral,model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz
<gartral> croessner: i couldn't tell you, nvm
<AcrimoniousGoron> croessner: do you have the box for the processor?
<gartral> ohh that's a nice one
<croessner> AcrimoniousGoron, that means GPU support over the board chipset? Yes
<Ex_> i've got a wireless problem anyone know why i would be able to connect but not ping any other machine on the network or get out to the internet
<johnwroachiii> Ex_:I had that problem before. I had to manually add my gateway via route.
<Ex_> right on i'll try it out thanks
<croessner> If I knew it worked in Natty, I would upgrade (not being a newbie)
<jleg94> Hello world
<gartral> 404
<gartral> World Not Found
<jleg94> lul
<biggmac> hey can i get some help?
<jleg94> what do you need
<gartral> !help biggmac
<biggmac> I cant get my wireless to work
<gartral> !help | biggmac
<ubottu> biggmac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<biggmac> says its disabled
<gartral> install the right driver?
<biggmac> yeah
<biggmac> I've updated everything i can think of
<jleg94> do an lsmod
<jleg94> actually
<jleg94> do a
<gartral> have you restarted the networking damon?
<jleg94> sudo lsmod | grep 80211
<biggmac> how do i restart that?
<gartral> sudo restart network
<biggmac> mac80211              267099  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
<biggmac> cfg80211              170485  4 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath,mac80211
<jleg94> okay so the drivers appear to be loaded
<jleg94> that's a good sign
<biggmac> ive been working on this issue over two weeks
<jleg94> wow that sucks
<jleg94> so did you restart the network like gartral said?
<biggmac> gart unknown job...
<jleg94> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jleg94> that's the correct command
<Corleone> biggmc whats the problem?
<Corleone> i got my networking working after 2 days
<sougata> Corleone>
<biggmac> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<biggmac>                                                                          [ OK ]
<sougata> what was the fix ?
<Corleone> yeah sougata: whats up lol
<gartral> my Atheros chipset just works, thankfully
<jleg94> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<biggmac> nope still down
<Corleone> okay well initially all my commands was in /etc/rc.local, then i put them into the /etc/network/interfaces instead and it worked
<Corleone> thats for the WEP enabled
<sougata> Aha , cool
<sougata> :-)
<biggmac> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<jleg94> okay
<jleg94> that does not sound good
<Corleone> hey sougata, any recommendations on what wireless card to get for my ubuntu server??
<Jordan_U> biggmac: Do you have a wireless kill switch on your laptop?
<biggmac> yeah
<smbhelp> has anyone else had problems getting network shares to show up in Places>Network>Workgroup?  I can't seem to get Ubuntu to connect to a NAS unless I type nautilus smb://192.168.1.1 and I've read a ton of posts, but they seem to be outdated for Ubuntu 10.10.
<jleg94> i've been messing with smb a lot lately
<Jordan_U> biggmac: Is it set to the position where wireless is not disabled?
<jleg94> can i see your smb.conf
<smbhelp> which one?  on the nas or my computer?
<jleg94> on your comp
<smbhelp> both are default and I have smbclient on the computer
<biggmac> no man
<sougata> biggmac, rfkill list
<smbhelp> so do I even need to mess with the smb.conf on the computer since I'm not using smbd on the comp?
<jleg94> smbhelp: are both running ubuntu?
<rockfruit_> Hi!  Why does the gnome panel have a seperate applet to display my Network status (an docked apps like XChat), when my Volume/Battery/Mail/Bluetooth are all in a proper systray looking thing?  Is there an app that will allow me to combine them?  The "network status / apps" bar leaves ugly gaps in my panel when icons are removed
<biggmac> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<biggmac> 	Soft blocked: yes
<biggmac> 	Hard blocked: no
<sougata> sudo rfkill unblock 0
<smbhelp> jleg94, no, the router is running dd-wrt and smbd under it and my computer is running ubuntu
<Corleone> lol thats probably ur answer there biggmac
<jleg94> okay, so do you know what the name of the workgroup on the router is?
<smbhelp> jleg94, my windows machines have no problem seeing it
<biggmac> biggmac@Nuke-Unix:~$ sudo rfkill unblock 0
<biggmac> biggmac@Nuke-Unix:~$ rfkill list
<biggmac> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<biggmac> 	Hard blocked: yes
<smbhelp> jleg94, yes, workgroup is it
<KE1HA> Hi guys, more a general question than UB specific, but anyone know off hand a quick way to get a file size from an open FTP server?
<sougata> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jleg94> smbhelp, any authentication required?
<smbhelp> jleg and thats the default in smb.conf as well, right?
<biggmac> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<smbhelp> jleg94, no, guest account and full access
<Corleone> biggmac do this : sudo su
<Corleone> then repeat the command
<jleg94> smbhelp, okay. and yes by default it is set to use workgroup.
<KE1HA> should have said, via command line not through a GUI tool
<biggmac> root@Nuke-Unix:/home/biggmac#
<jleg94> smbhelp, you may want to try specifying a couple other parameters though on top of the default configuration
<smbhelp> jleg94, when I do 'smbclient --list=192.168.1.1 --user=guest --no-pass' it sees the share but wont let me browse to it
<cryptodira> what is the process for installing 10.10 FROM a cd via cli as an upgrade to 10.04?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | cryptodira
<smbhelp> jleg94, and mapping it using nautilus smb://... is dumb b/c it wont show up in other programs as a place to save or load from
<ubottu> cryptodira: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jleg94> smbhelp, alright. try seeing if this helps. edit your smb.conf and add the line "netbios name = hostname" under global
<biggmac> jordan_U was that to me?
<Jordan_U> biggmac: No.
<biggmac> k
<smbhelp> jleg94, edit smb.conf on computer or router?
<biggmac> im out of ideas
<jleg94> smbhelp, the computer
<cryptodira> Jordan_U,  Thank You.
<Jordan_U> cryptodira: You're welcome.
<jleg94> smbhelp, also change "wins support = no" to yes
<jleg94> smbhelp, save that and then install winbind. Once that's done restart samba and cross your fingers
<biggmac> Anyone have any other ideas?
<jleg94> smbhelp, you may need to restart networking as well too
<smbhelp> jleg94, this is starting to sound a lot like a post I read... but will try
<depesz> hi. perhaps i'm missing something obvious, but how can I run samba? I did install samba and smbfs packages, yet there is no /etc/samba and I can't find any configuration for it ?!
<fredhami> what does ubuntu use for security software to you know scan emails downloads for any pestsy viruses?
<jpds> fredhami: clamscan.
<jpds> fredhami: Better put: clamav.
<jpds> !info clamav | fredhami
<ubottu> fredhami: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.10.2 (maverick), package size 323 kB, installed size 592 kB
<fredhami> is clamscan in the software center and can I download from there?
<jleg94> smbhelp, alright just tell me if you have any more trouble
<jpds> fredhami: Yes.
<fredhami> jpds thanks Ill check it out
<neil_d> I am having trouble with java sound in firefox.. when I go to the site ... http://www.javasonics.com/support/record_play_rates.html ... to test java out.. I get the error message "Caught java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (javax.sound.sampled.AudioPermission record)" ... how do I fix this?
<Abhijit> !security | fredhami
<ubottu> fredhami: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<jleg94> Hey can anyone take a look at this for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10536019#post10536019 It's been driving me nuts
<biggmac> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<biggmac> 	Soft blocked: yes
<biggmac> 	Hard blocked: no
<biggmac> i got it to change from hard block how do i change the other
<ylmf> hello
<ylmf> hi
<ylmf> 有人吗？
<Corleone> biggmac what laptop do you have
<ylmf> 你是谁？
<jamiewan> ylmf, ask your question
<biggmac> gateway nv73a03
<ylmf> 什么？
<biggmac> amd 64bit
<ylmf> Good afternoon
<vish> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<webjadmin> o/
<jleg94> bigmac, do you know the exact model of the wireless card?
<biggmac> i can find it in windows i dont remember here
<jleg94> bigmac, could you do a "lspci" and show me the output
<biggmac> 6:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<jhonny> hola
<neil_d> I am having trouble with java sound in firefox.. when I go to the site ... http://www.javasonics.com/support/record_play_rates.html ... to test java out.. I get the error message "Caught java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (javax.sound.sampled.AudioPermission record)" ... how do I fix this?
<jleg94> biggmac, you wouldn't perhaps have the windows driver disc for the wireless card would ya?
<jhonny> hola  necesito ayuda
<biggmac> didnt come with one but i have the drivers d/led and i installed the windows drivers app and install it
<JamezQ> Okay, I have a headless server. My dad connected with new router, so to make the server work I simply edited /etc/network/interfaces and boom, it can serve up pages again. However, it can no longer connect to the outside would internally, meaning, I can't "ping" anything, or open google in w3m.
<JamezQ> Anyway know anything about this problem?
<JamezQ> aha! I found something, it can ping by ip, not by name, that is important I am sure. but what does it "mean"?
<thesheff17_> JamezQ: the dns servers changed change /etc/resolve.conf to the new DNS servers.
<JamezQ> thesheff17: I'll try it
<sougata> biggmac, modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0
<JamezQ> thesheff17: That fixed it, your awesome.
<biggmac> FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<thesheff17_> JamezQ: np
<sougata> I guess you should download that module
<biggmac> command?
<sougata> biggmac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203242
<WXZ> I need a text editor
<WXZ> where I can have collapsable text
<fredhami> jpds, Abhijit, and ubottu it seems that clamav is install in ubuntu as defualt, out of the box. You can scan email attachments downloaded in your download file by typing clamscan -r /downloads
<WXZ> bold, underline, italic, highlight formats are also needed
<JamezQ> WXZ: For what kind of work?
<WXZ> just for taking notes
<WXZ> like for example if I have a list of rhetorical devices
<JamezQ> hmm
<WXZ> I want to be able to write all the examples of those rhetorical devices
<WXZ> without it crowding everything up
<WXZ> well not *all* the examples, but some
<webpower_> hi all
<JamezQ> the collapsible text, thats a toughie.
<webpower_> i have a problem with my ati radeon 9200
<webpower_> 3d is disabled
<webpower_> :\
<WXZ> tomboy notes is really good, but it's getting hard scrolling through everything
<JamezQ> I really only see that for programming, and that is were you will not see any more styling that is not autmatic.
<WXZ> yeah, I know code folding
<JamezQ> yea, I have not seen it other places really
<WXZ> I might have to write a tomboy plugin for that :(
<JamezQ> do it :)
<WXZ> ok, back to #tomboy
<JamezQ> webpower_: Have you looked in "Hardware drivers"
<JamezQ> WXZ: Sorry :(
<webpower_> JamezQ, yes
<webpower_> i've used this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<dr0id> so I do "grep -d recurse term grep" but I dun want to recurse, what shall I do then ?
<webpower_> my card doesn't accelerate video decoding, and Catalyst dropped support for it a long time ago
<webpower_> :(
<JamezQ> what do you want dr0id?
<dr0id> to just search the files in the dir, and not in subdirs
<ndlovu> I have a weird issue that firefox sometimes just disappears, although I know it's still running (not crashed). anyone know how to get it back?
<JamezQ> well why not use "ls partialnam*"
<JamezQ> in that dir
<alien51> hey can someone help me
<alien51> msg me if u have time
<ActionParsnip> alien51: ask and see
<alien51> im having truble w/ awus603h
<alien51> it dosnt inj
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: what is one of those?
<alien51> alfa
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: what is an awus603h please?
<alien51> its a external addaptor
<alien51> it opens in airmon-ng
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: for what!?
<Corleone> lol
<alien51> lol
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: oh a wireless usb adapter?
<alien51> yep
<jh> jh'
<Guest72984> rerouting video
<dr0id> so I do "grep -d recurse term grep" but I dun want to recurse, what shall I do then ? I just want to search all the files in the grep dir, not in the subdirs
<alien51> i just cant get a handshake
<Guest72984> need to reroute video
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: if you can give FULL details instead of me having to get them in this way its faster
<faLUCE> Hi. I have an application that takes control of /dev/dsp.  When this application is active, I can't hear audio with other applications (i.e: players, browser etc.). What can I do?
<Corleone> alien51: type lsusb and type the output here please
<JamezQ> dr0id: Here: find Videos/ -maxdepth 1 | grep searchterm
<Jordan_U> dr0id: for file in /path/to/directory/*; do grep foo "$file"; done
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: ok if you run: sudo iwlist scan  do you see networks?
<JamezQ> oh lol...
<alien51> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:27:6c:0a
<alien51>           inet addr:192.168.47.132  Bcast:192.168.47.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<alien51>           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe27:6c0a/64 Scope:Link
<alien51>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<alien51>           RX packets:16606 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<alien51>           TX packets:16647 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot2> alien51: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JamezQ> Mine is cleaner Jordan_U :P
<dr0id> Jordan_U: really not sure what you mean :(
<ActionParsnip> Alien51:  can you also give the output of: lsb_release -d
<JamezQ> dr0id: It's just some bash, it checks every file in the directory for the term
<dr0id> I want to do, grep term files_in_a_dir_but_not_the_dirs_in_that_dir :)
<JamezQ> OH, just files
<Jordan_U> dr0id: Sorry, I misunderstood what you were trying to do.
<dr0id> so just level 1 files, i don't want it to grep in the files that are in the subdirs
<dr0id> hope I make sense now ?
<geirha> dr0id: find * -prune -type f -exec grep term {} +
<nishant> How do I monitor battery from terminal ?
<JamezQ> nishant: byobu works
<geirha> dr0id: or just grep term *
<nishant> I am planning to go to init 3 and need to cacl my power consumption
<dr0id> thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> Alien51: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<vito> ciao a tutti
<WXZ> I need a text editor where I can have collapsible text
<nishant> JamezQ, where is battery info on Byobu
<JamezQ> if it doesn't show up by default
<JamezQ> use F9
<faLUCE> another question. timidity works only with oss. when I try alsa (timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os) I can't hear audio. what could it be?
<JamezQ> and go to toggle status notifications
<JamezQ> you will see "battery"
<alien51> lsusb
<alien51> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:27:6c:0a
<alien51>           inet addr:192.168.47.132  Bcast:192.168.47.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<alien51>           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe27:6c0a/64 Scope:Link
<alien51>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<FloodBot2> alien51: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alien51>           RX packets:16606 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<behel1t> is there anyway to get rid of tearing when playing 1080p content with compiz enabled, nvidia 330m, vdpau installed, i5 540m
<natrixnatrix89> Why after installing nvidia proprietary drivers does ubuntu splash screen look so bad?
<tensorpudding> natrixnatrix89: what exactly is wrong with it
<DandyKoffin> can someone tell me how to install a .tgz?
<natrixnatrix89> it doesn't look as clean as it looked before installing drivers
<natrixnatrix89> but everything works
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: the driver hasn't loaded i'll grab a guide
<tensorpudding> it might be that it has changed dpi
<tensorpudding> that used to happen to me when using nvidia drivers
<twitch> !gz | DandyKoffin
<ubottu> DandyKoffin: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nishant> it shows 99% JamezQ  wonder if I can see in time too . Because I need to test how much bat it consumes in init 3 momde
<natrixnatrix89> also tty1 has a much smaller resolution
<tensorpudding> nothing that nvidia-xconfig can't fix
<natrixnatrix89> but after everything loads it works ok
<red> Anyone has any idea how I could pitch down my line in on-the-fly?
<tensorpudding> DandyKoffin: tgz is just an archive format, there may not be anything installable in it
<red> I'd like to play a prank on my friend over skype :) It's easily done in audacity, but I'd want to do that live
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: im just wondering why tty has a smaller resolution after installing nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<DandyKoffin> tensorpudding, sorry yeah. I guess, how do I install a program that comes in that format?
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<Untouchab1e> there is something wrong with my swap it seems. Firstly, I cant hibernate or suspend (the menu options arent even there).. secondly, blkid shows me two swap entries with different UID's but same partition (/dev/sda5)
<Untouchab1e> any ideas?
<tensorpudding> DandyKoffin: you can think of source tarballs as boxed dinners
<Untouchab1e> also the "free"-command shows that the swap isnt being used.. at least it has "used=0"
<tensorpudding> there's no one way that you cook them all
<tensorpudding> you gotta read the instructions
<tensorpudding> usually in the README file, or the INSTALL file, or something similar
<napster> ! gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<DandyKoffin> tensorpudding, thank you for helping out this newbie
<napster> ! crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tensorpudding> however unlike boxed dinners you usually need some prerequisites
<napster> ! cruncdhbang
<tensorpudding> which the instructions will hopefully describe to you
<tensorpudding> there are no guarantees it can even run on your system though
<vish> !msgthebot > napster
<ubottu> napster, please see my private message
<napster> vish: sorry, ty
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: will make the boot use frame buffer driver which loads faster than nvidias and will give a fine boot screen. Nvidia driver will be used when the login screen arrives
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: Yeah. Hmm. I'm gessing this will be fixed in the upcoming distributions?
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: the distribution will always be the same. It will always be Ubuntu
<natrixnatrix89> I meant the next release..
<jnlsnl_> How can I see all the commands for eg. firefox in my terminal? Like run in safemode, edit profiles etc.
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: as for future RELEASES I am not sure. I always apply that to all systems I configure
<Untouchab1e> Anyone? blkid shows two swap entries on the same partition but with different UUID's..
<ActionParsnip> jnlsnl_: man firefox    maybe
<jnlsnl_> ActionParsnip "No manual entry for firefox"
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: So I just have to edit /etc/default/grub and that's it basically?
<jnlsnl_> I usually google for help with commands, im just wondering :)
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: if you run: sudo parted -l    do you see 2 swap partitions?
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: I see one labeled "linux-swap"
<nishant> i have sudo init 3 , but no response why ?
<recognosco> jnlsnl_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Command_line_arguments
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: its all in that link. Just follow it until you reach the embedded video
<DandyKoffin> tensorpudding, I unpacked the .tgz and created a directory, but I'm trying to run the program and it says "Permission denied"
<jnlsnl_> ty
<DandyKoffin> oh he's gone
<nishant> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DandyKoffin> someone else then,  I unpacked the .tgz and created a directory, but I'm trying to run the program and it says "Permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> DandyKoffin: is the program marked as executable?
<nishant> how do I go to a lower init level ? Say I dont gui for my current session
<DandyKoffin> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure, how do I check?
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: but when I do a "cat /proc/swaps" I get two entries
<Untouchab1e> but they are both /dev/sda5
<Untouchab1e> but different size :S
<ActionParsnip> nishant: at login screen press CTRL+ALT+T
<nishant> and how to be back ?
<recognosco> nishant: man telinit
<ActionParsnip> DandyKoffin: chmod +x file
<JetBoyJetGirl> nishant naik?
<ActionParsnip> nishant: sorry, F1 not T
<nishant> no .... why lol
<JetBoyJetGirl> is that you bro?
<JetBoyJetGirl> (my long lost twin)
<nishant> nope lol , btw ActionParsnip and how to be back to GNOME session ?
<DandyKoffin> thanks, ActionParsnip
<JetBoyJetGirl> jkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<nishant> kkk
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: is it listed twice in /etc/fstab ?
<nishant> ActionParsnip, what about telinit 3 ?
<ActionParsnip> nishant: CTRL+ALT+F7
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: nope, only once there
<nishant> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: does a reboot help?
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition of the 9 timings displayed in EtherApe > File > Preferences > Timings?
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: nope.. still shows two entries
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: does: sudo blkid    show both swaps?
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: yep, thats where they both appear
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: then I've no idea dude but you know a little more to ask with later if nobody replies. Sorry man
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: no worries mate
<Untouchab1e> thanks for yoru help
<Untouchab1e> your*
<ActionParsnip> Np
<avernos> alguien sabe de hardware que me ayude un poco?
<recognosco> Untouchab1e: did you try swapoff?
<Untouchab1e> recognosco: i tried swapon? lol
<recognosco> Untouchab1e: swapoff and swapon are brothers
<avernos> placa base + cpu + fuente alimentacion = cpu roto, o placa base rota? la fuente la probe en otra makina
<Loshki> !es | avernos
<Untouchab1e> recognosco: did a sudo swapoff -a and a swapon -a
<ubottu> avernos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Untouchab1e> but blkid still shows two swaps
<avernos> lol, ty loshki
<recognosco> multiple swaps on the same parition?
<Untouchab1e> recognosco: yep
<Untouchab1e> different size though, which is odd
<Untouchab1e> and fstab only shows one of them
<recognosco> what does fdisk -l say?
<recognosco> or cat /etc/mtab
<mehdi_> does anybody know anything about Edubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: can you swapoff the bad uuid and unmount the uuid too?
<Untouchab1e> recognosco: fdisk only shows one partition
<onyxnz> any body else having issues with Konversation? On wifes machine it starts, and tries to connect to %i port 6667...of course it never connects. I have check the konversationrc file, and even removed it so that I got a new one...no diff
<ActionParsnip> Mehdi_: in what way?
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: Ill try
<bullgard> mehdi_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !away > Sup|Away
<ubottu> Sup|Away, please see my private message
<Untouchab1e> ActionParsnip: says "cannot find the device for UUID=88.....
<realgod_> hello
<realgod_> hi
<recognosco> mehdi_: edubuntu is a customised ubuntu, with gnome and softwares for kids, afaik
<ActionParsnip> Untouchab1e: check: man umount
<mehdi_> @ActionParsnip , @bullgard i went to institude they teach 3Dmax,Revit,etc  and i was wonder is it possible to use that?
<Untouchab1e> Ill just try to reformat the swap partition
<candrea> Untouchab1e: please, can you pastebin the whole output of "cat /etc/fstab", "sudo blkid", "sudo fdisk -l" so that we can have a full overview of the situation?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: its an official Canonical release so is supported here too
<Untouchab1e> candrea: sure, hold on
<Untouchab1e> gotta run and get something, but Ill be back in a sec
<RawChid> Hi, I'm translating Ubuntu. Can somebody explain what unmet dependencies are?
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: sure, the packages will be in the repos
<dr0id> RawChid: translating to which language ?
<RawChid> Dutch
<z1l0g> cocoa
<RawChid> I've googled for unmet dependencies. But can use a backup explaination...
<Hero> i got problem with linux
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: in a package based OS each package may rely on others to exist and be a certain version to work
<z1l0g> missing ingredents
<RawChid> I know...
<candrea> RawChid: dependencies are between software packages, for example firefox depends on firefox-branding; when a dependecy can't be installed for some reason, it's called "unmet"
<RawChid> unmet something different than 'broken'
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: if the package is unavailable or not a sufficiently new version you will get the error
<RawChid> So unmet means: "dep. can not be installed" ?
<RawChid> Or dep. package can't be installed
<Hero> when i stop moving mouse the music player not play well?
<Hero> i don't know why :(
<z1l0g> unplug mouse
<candrea> RawChid: yep, exactly
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: nothing is broken, you just can't install the package you desire
<Hero> z1l0g: any solution else :((
<RawChid> And broken dep. means: "The dep. is not 'satisfied', you need to install dep. packages"
<RawChid> Oke thnx for this! Now I'm sure I understand
<Untouchab1e> candrea: ahhh, wait, they are not the same partition.. one is sda5 and the other is sdb5
<z1l0g> Hero: maybe turn off powersaving mode; might be that
<Untouchab1e> *facepalm
<recognosco> Untouchab1e: :P
<candrea> Untouchab1e: ;-)
<Untouchab1e> gahhh
<Hero> z1l0g: how can i turn it off :-?
<Untouchab1e> guess I can move on to the actual issue then
<Untouchab1e> hibernate/suspend doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> RawChid: yes once you satisfy deps the package will drop in
<Untouchab1e> I just eventually get thrown back to the login screen
<lag> Has anyone attempted to dist-upgrade recently?
<Untouchab1e> I have this: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+elitebook+8540w
<z1l0g> Hero: it's in the Preferences menu; click around until you find it
<lag> Untouchab1e: File a but against the the kernel
<mika__> hi i'd like to have lock the screen, but keeping showing what's open. I need it for showing firefox and a showcase of tabs (i've already found a plugin to do it), but others couldn't be able to use that pc.... is there a way to don't set the black screen on lock and keeping it active?
<Untouchab1e> lag: I will
<recognosco> lag: i just did. nothing.
<milligan> I have a server with a RAID controller in it. This morning, the RAID died, and I replaced a disk. I suspect the server is rebuilding on the array now. The system load of the server is over 400, and it's pretty much unusable. The RAID is a two disc mirror of 250GB. Vaguely, how long should I expect the rebuild to take.. ?
<lag> recognosco: All is working for you?
<Hero> z1l0g: I found power management but i can't  see power saving mode any where
<recognosco> lag: yeah. no issues.
<candrea> mika__: I don't know any software solution for your problem, put probably the best solution (if yours is a laptop) would be to close the screen and lock the pc
<lag> recognosco: Bugger - thanks anyway
<species> mika__: your best bet would be to make a custom screensaver which just uses a screen shot before it starts up
<z1l0g> Hero: there should be a place to set spin-down times for discs, etc
<z1l0g> Hero: is this a desktop or laptop?
<species> there are already some screensavers which use the desktop background as part of an effect, maybe you can configure one of those to just display the screenshot
<roland> hi. Anyone knows how to get tftpd working?
<Serialized> what error message are you getting roland?
<roland> Serialized: file not found
<recognosco> milligan: shouldn't that be a subjective answer depending upon your hardware?
<Hero> z1l0g: I'm using laptop but I alway plug charger adapter
<Hero> z1l0g: :(
<Serialized> is that the file that your trying to send yes?
<roland> Serialized: it doesn't matter, if I try to send or receive
<Serialized> OK, good luck roland
<z1l0g> Hero: and the music is... CD or MP3/OGG ?
<roland> Serialized: how do I know the daemon is running?
<Serialized> ps -A
<Serialized> in the terminal
<Serialized> you could grep it to for a more finer search but i dont know what your daemon is called; i assume tftpd
<Hero> z1l0g: all types of music, MP3, OOG, MPG, AVI, ... :(
<Hero> z1l0g: I don't know any solution for this
<z1l0g> Hero: right, so it's not coming off the optical drive; that's what I want to know
<bullgard> lag: 2 days ago I had no trouble.
<milligan> recognosco, definitely. That's why I was wondering, *vaguely*, what to expect.
<lag> bullgard: Okay, thanks anyway
<recognosco> milligan: i found this http://kerneltrap.org/node/6877
<candrea> Hero: what music player are you using?
<Hero> candrea: I have tried a lot of players :((
<candrea> Hero: and this happens with every player?
<Hero> candrea: yes
<mika__> (crashed :( ): i'd like to have lock the screen, but keeping showing what's open. I need it for showing firefox and a showcase of tabs (i've already found a plugin to do it), but others couldn't be able to use that pc.... is there a way to don't set the black screen on lock and keeping it active?
<Hero> candrea: even when i'm playing video
<z1l0g> Hero: well, the fact that it gets laggy when the mouse stops moving suggests the system is shifting into a lower power state
<Shai28m> Hello, I would like to know if its possible to use Iphone 4 internet to surf with Ubuntu on laptop ?
<z1l0g>  or the mouse is crapping out
<recognosco> milligan: a horror story - http://community.wdc.com/t5/My-Book-World-Edition/Rebuild-of-RAID1-mirror-taking-a-long-time/td-p/9523
<recognosco> milligan: i read that doing it from the BIOS takes the least amount of time,
<milligan> right
<roland> Serialized: I found in some logfile: cannot set groups for user nobody
<DND> hi guys. i would like to know if i install ubuntu via windows, will it perfon the same as the one separately installed?
<DND> *perform
<recognosco> DND: via windows? or inside a virtual machine inside windows?
<DND> recognosco http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<DND> is this a virtual machine?
<Ben__> Hay
<recognosco> DND: no that will be installed on your system hardware, yeah - doesn't matter how you install - should perform the same on the same hardware
<turneralex> Hey Guys. My file browser keeps crashing. I keep rebooting the machine with no luck. How can I debug this?
<High_Priest> recognosco, I think you are wrong
<Tm_T> !wubi | DND
<ubottu> DND: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<High_Priest> oh
<High_Priest> recognosco, my bad, you are not wrong
<DND> so this means after i install wubi, i can reboot and go to ubuntu right?
<recognosco> DND: yes
<High_Priest> DND, yes
<Tm_T> DND: yes, or to Windows
<DND> great. that's what i need
<Tm_T> DND: if you want to get rid of the Windows at later point, you will have to reinstall Ubuntu too, though
<dr0id> where does whatis search ?
<DND> well i wanted ubuntu all the way but since im a tech support guy, i cannot just trash out windows
<turneralex> DND, install ubuntu natively then run wine / virtual box
<jnlsnl_> can always run a virtualbox :)
<turneralex> DND, It's a better os.
<dirtydevil> I am having a problem with my webcam. whenever I am launching cheeze its keep on saying
<dirtydevil> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<dirtydevil> Segmentation fault
<turneralex> Hey Guys. My file browser keeps crashing. I keep rebooting the machine with no luck. How can I debug this?
<dirtydevil> can anybody help me?
<DND> jnlsnl_ i can do that also. but it will be a difference. maybe i will just run ubuntu then windows Virtualbox
<jnlsnl_> sounds like an good idea
<moltendorf> Hey there. I have Ubuntu Server 10.10 running on a dedicated box in my home, and I have its hostname set to moltx-mac, so I'm wondering how can I make it so I can connect to a website, etc on it by simply typing its hostname in my browser (i.e. http://moltx-mac )?
<turneralex> Windows feels native on full screen virtual box.
<recognosco> turneralex: nautilus? dmesg says anything?
<DND> well since im using core2duo and a 4gb ram, it will not be a problem
<dr0id> where does whatis search ?
<phihag_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html#preseed-auto mentions a boot prompt. How do I get to that boot prompt?
<recognosco> moltendorf: from other computers in the local network?
<moltendorf> Yes.
<candrea> dr0id: in the manual pages used by man
<moltendorf> recognosco: I can access the server by typing in its IP (192.168.1.4), but not by typing in "moltx-mac"
<recognosco> moltendorf: add the IP address of the server into /etc/hosts
<dr0id> candrea: are those manual pages stored on our computer ?
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition of the 9 timings displayed in EtherApe > File > Preferences > Timings?
<candrea> dr0id: see also the FILES section of "man whatis"
<turneralex> How does one restart nautilus?
<candrea> dr0id: yes, they are
<dr0id> thanks
<recognosco> moltendorf: i am pretty sure windows machines also has the host file
<moltendorf> recognoso: But that's not a scalable solution.
<recognosco> moltendorf: then get a DNS server for your LAN, like Bind
<moltendorf> recognosco: Unless you mean in the server's /etc/hosts?
<bullgard> turneralex: '~$ nautilus'
<recognosco> moltendorf: read up on DNS systems
<turneralex> bullgard, restart... That gives me errors for some reason. 'Failed to connect to the sessio manager:"
<moltendorf> recognosco: running DD-WRT on my router, which is using DNSMasq as an internal DNS server.
<recognosco> moltendorf: add an entry there
<bullgard> turneralex: What response does '~$ nautilus' produce with you?
<turneralex> bullgard, I'll pastebin
<dr0id> candrea: well, in the FILES section, for example I see "/usr/share/man/index.(bt|db|dir|pag)" but I can't find that file :/
<candrea> moltendorf: from an another machine, what happens if you type "host server.ip.address"?
<turneralex> bullgard, http://pastebin.com/624hHqZh
<High_Priest> moltendorf, how many machines as clients do you have in your network which will be accessing your server?
<moltendorf> candrea: On Linux? I'm SSH'd into the Ubuntu Server 10.10 box from my primary computer which is running Windows (the server has no display attached).
<candrea> dr0id: because it's one of the possible locations of the man pages where whatis looks for, but not the only one
<dr0id> aah :)
<moltendorf> High_Priest: 18 - 50
<High_Priest> moltendorf, you can go 2 ways - dns server or manually mapping hostname to IP on hosts file
<candrea> moltendorf: the "host" command probably is also on windows, but I'm not sure
<recognosco> High_Priest: i already told him that, he doesn't like my idea
<moltendorf> candrea: Tried it, didn't work; firing up Ubuntu in a Virtual Box.
<bullgard> turneralex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbzr/+bug/694279 reports a similar error.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694279 in QBzr "GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.1/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL), when running as root" [Undecided,New]
<Mosselmaniac> Our company needs a webserver, a LAMP-installation, for internal use, so within the network domain. We developed with an external company a web application, which is currently running on a development server on their side. Now we want to migrate the application internally. But first question is: What hardware do i need for such a thing? We have 25 employees, expecting a max of 10 users working with the application concurrently.
<High_Priest> candrea, moltendorf, btw the command on winblows is nslookup
<phihag_> Mosselmaniac: Anything from later than 2005 and larger than a cell phone
<moltendorf> http://pastebin.com/RH6HKCH1
<Mosselmaniac> ...
<recognosco> moltendorf: since you are runnign DD-WRT, assuming you're also using it as the DNS server for the LAN, just edit the /etc/hosts file and add an entry for your server
<turneralex> bullgard, No luck. The work around doesnt work either. :(
<shcherbak> Mosselmaniac: Depense what load and technology you talk, your developer should give you statistics and stress test data.
<phihag_> Mosselmaniac: Seriously, depends a little bit on what you're doing at the code and database, but any current workstation or server will suffice for 25 users
<moltendorf> recognosco: One moment, attempting that now.
<turneralex> Mosselmaniac, What hardware do you have?
<recognosco> moltendorf: the /etc/hosts file of the router
<Mosselmaniac> turneralex: that is my questino, what should i buy.
<ganesha> how can i see ip of my computer??? please help
<turneralex> Mosselmaniac, I would just go for a small x86 system. If you want the 'IO' and redundancy features of a server, find a secondhand DL380 online
<turneralex> Like a G3 or a G4 is all you need.
<phihag_> ganesha: go to http://phihag.de/ip/
<recognosco> ganesha: type: ifconfig
<High_Priest> ganesha, your own computer? what OS is it running? internal or external ip?
<Mosselmaniac> shcherbak: 10 users, a typical CRUD-web-application... PHP5.
<turneralex> Then install Ubuntu server on it, followed by LAMP and a wrapper if you'd fine it handy like webmin.
<DaveSiberia> I booted from a 10.10 liveCD Ubuntu comes up in command line mode, tried startX, it cannot, the log shows an error: AIGLX : dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_vieux_dri.so failed. Any Ideas? I successfully booted from a Mint 8.0 CD and a puppy Linus CD. even an old Kubuntu Jaunty CD.
<moltendorf> recognosco: It's already there, but I think I know why it's not working properly.
<bullgard> turneralex: http://www.andreas-glaser.com/ : "Solution: Instead of “update-manager -d” simply use “dbus-launch update-manager -d”"
<recognosco> phihag_: that might show his public IP address and it will not be the ip address for his computer ;)
<High_Priest> moltendorf, does your router assing dns server address to clients? is it its own?
<turneralex> About to neck myself over this, my ubuntu install keeps failing me, i've reinstalled twice and ughh. http://pastebin.com/624hHqZh now nautilus has stopped responding. What do?
<turneralex> bullgard, Ahh thanks mate, i'll give it a shot :)
<Mosselmaniac> What is a g3?
<recognosco> moltendorf: nslookup seems to work fine
<phihag_> recognosco: Sorry, my magic 8ball needs recalibration, and who cares about private IPs?
<Mosselmaniac> turneralex; g3 / g4?
<moltendorf> IPv4 DNS Server: 192.168.1.1 (From connection details in windows 7)
<turneralex> Mosselmaniac, DL380 G3 or DL380 G4 - its a 2U server made by HP. Reall nice :)
<moltendorf> But, Ping request could not find host moltx-mac. Please check the name and try again.
<Mosselmaniac> turneralex: where to buy and is it expensive?
<High_Priest> moltendorf, on the same (client) machine?
<recognosco> phihag_: depends, right? you care about your private and public ip depending on what you're doing exactly.
<Mosselmaniac> wow. 2.5K
<turneralex> Well its an older model and look on ebay.
<turneralex> Mosselmaniac, Your in the netherlands yeah?
<phihag_> moltendorf: What kind of device is 192.168.1.1? Can you access its admin panel?
<Mosselmaniac> turneralex: yes
<phihag_> Mosselmaniac: "Real" servers w/ redundant power etc. start at 2-3 k€
<recognosco> phihag_: it is a router running DD-WRT
<turneralex> Mosselmaniac, http://cgi.ebay.nl/HP-PROLIANT-DL380-G4-I-XEON-3400X2-4096-2X36-CD-SERVER-/250783730651?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_PC_Systeme&hash=item3a63e00bdb
<moltendorf> NETGEAR WNDR3700 v1
<High_Priest> recognosco, you can nslookup but you cant ping from the same client machine?
<moltendorf> Wireless Bridge is Linksys E3000 (also running DD-WRT)
<recognosco> High_Priest: it is moltendorf, not me. :P
<turneralex> phihag_, The DL380 is as real as servers get, with lights out management and raid arrays. This just happens to be a couple of years out of date.
<High_Priest> sorry, yeah :)
<phihag_> recognosco: Well, then go to its web interface and look up its DNS server zone. Is the host you're trying to look up there?
<High_Priest> :)))
<recognosco> lol
<phihag_> recognosco: ?
<recognosco> i will stop replying for others
<phihag_> oh
<High_Priest> phihag_, it is moltendorf who has this problem :)
<recognosco> phihag_: i was trying to help moltendorf
<moltendorf> One moment guys.
<moltendorf> Still fiddling.
<High_Priest> moltendorf, so can you answer my question please? you can nslookup but you cant ping from the same client machine?
<Mosselmaniac> turneralex: thx, but we don't want 2nd hand :)
<moltendorf> http://pastebin.com/cy1Y92LR
<moltendorf> Sorry, forgot to include some information: http://pastebin.com/NpGiXzYR
<High_Priest> moltendorf, hmmm try ipconfig /flushdns
<High_Priest> and try ping again
<recognosco> moltendorf: what happens if you type the whole name on your browser's address bar? http://moltx-mac.hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<moltendorf> So it appears the name that resolves to 192.168.1.4 is moltx-mac.hsd1.ca.comcast.net
<recognosco> yeah
<recognosco> fqdn issue
<recognosco> moltendorf: remove the domain and your problem should be solved
<High_Priest> recognosco, if that's possible on the router
<moltendorf> host name is empty, domain name is empty, but the router is configured to use WAN domain.
<moltendorf> Going to tell it to use LAN & WLAN (which is empty)
<recognosco> High_Priest: DD-WRT does wonders, i believe.
<High_Priest> recognosco, maybe, haven't used it myself so I dunno
<recognosco> High_Priest: i use Open-WRT but similar stuff i guess...
<moltendorf> It has its bugs, but way more flexible and fast than the firmware for both routers.
<visual1ce> is emerald theme manager buggy?
<visual1ce> my system is stable running the default compiz stuff
<coz_> visual1ce,  yes it is  to a degree... it hasnt been worked on for quite some time.
<visual1ce> oh
<coz_> visual1ce,  it has been ported over to the compiz 0.9.x release
<visual1ce> i c...
<coz_> visual1ce,  however,, emerald has always been badly coded
<recognosco>  i retire
<moltendorf1> Using it as the local DNS does not make it happy it seems.
<coz_> visual1ce,   and one of the guys attempted a new decorator for compiz  but he had to work and go to school and then the code changed in compiz
<jetienne> q. how to make a screenshot of a given window ?
<coz_> jetienne,    alt+printscreen
<moltendorf1> The load average shot up from about 0.08 to an average of 0.98 which doesn't seem right.
<coz_> jetienne,  that window has to be focused at the time
<visual1ce> i think i'll just wait for whatever comes next... apparently gnome 3 should be good...
<visual1ce> i just wonder with all these layers and code upon code if it wouldnt be better to start from scratch
<hugo> Hello im trying to install dnscache (apt-get install dnscache-run) but after the install (and added service) and reboot, it seems that dnscache isnt running (cat /var/log/dnscache/current -> no such file) Anyone know how to start and why isnt it starting?
<High_Priest> moltendorf1, but is it working now?
<coz_> visual1ce,  well in ubuntu 10.04  compiz is the base for compositing  ,,,mutter has be removed
<coz_> visual1ce,  I dont know if the actual   "gnome3"  is going to be better than that
<coz_> visual1ce,  rather ubun tu 11.04
<coz_> visual1ce,   so ubuntu 11.04  will have compiz instead of mutter as the compositor for the netbook edition and the version of compiz on 11.04  will be compiz 0.9.x
<visual1ce> i see
<coz_> visual1ce,  you can download the live cd for ubuntu natty now...and depending on your video card  you can test it via the live cd however it is still a bit buggy
<visual1ce> i tried running the 10.10 livecd on my desktop (p6t del v2 + w3520 @ 4.2 + gtx 480) but when i looked at the screen it was full of errors in red font
<visual1ce> i think ill wait for the final release for natty
<coz_> visual1ce,  you mean 11.04  live cd?
<visual1ce> nope 10.10
<coz_> visual1ce,  oh well try the 11.04  live cd and see what happens
<visual1ce> that's a good idea
<visual1ce> im going to try that now
<coz_> cool
<coz_> visual1ce,  which video card do you have?
<hugo> i also have problems using Supervise $ svscan  -> supervise: fatal: unable to start /music/run
<visual1ce> my desktop has a gtx 480. i have another but i sent it away for repair - can i run sli in ubuntu?
<coz_> visual1ce,  so nvidia
<moltendorf> High_Priest: nada, and it got so locked up, I got disconnected there.
<moltendorf> Had to disable and reboot.
<visual1ce> ya nvidia
<visual1ce> hmmm i wonder what natty is like
<visual1ce> :))
<coz_> visual1ce,  well the live cd will end up showing the  classic gnome desktop ,,, in 11.04  there are 2 distinct desktops...Unity and calssic gnome...Unity is meant strickly for  netbooks  but it is the default unless the video driver is not installed
<visual1ce> which do you prefer?
<High_Priest> moltendorf, omg..
<coz_> visual1ce,  classic gnome
<moltendorf> High_Priest: ?
<visual1ce> is gnome 3 beta or?
<High_Priest> moltendorf, locked up just because of the domain change?
<High_Priest> that shouldn't happen
<coz_> visual1ce,  the net book edition uses  "global menu"  which is not a good idea on large screens or dual monitor setups
<moltendorf> High_Priest: no, the router got more and more overloaded with local dns enabled.
<visual1ce> global menu?
<High_Priest> moltendorf, anyway, you are back to hosts or dns if its a no go via router
<coz_> visual1ce,   mac like menuing system
<moltendorf> High_Priest, I can set up the mac as a dns server.
<visual1ce> not familiar... do you mean that row of buttons down the bottom?
<moltendorf> High_Priest (which is the server in question -- moltx-mac running Ubuntu Server 10.10)
<High_Priest> moltendorf, whatever you find suitable.. it's your environment.
<coz_> visual1ce,   you can google  global manu   and ubuntu natty unity and watch a vew videos about them
<moltendorf> High_Priest, any good dns servers you would recommend?
<High_Priest> moltendorf, yeah, I realized that.. hostname is pretty much self-explanatory :)
<coz_> visual1ce,  and if you want more information about ubuntu 11.04  you need to go to the  #ubuntu+1  channel :)
<visual1ce> well im going to try it out soon so...
<High_Priest> moltendorf, sorry, no.. but you can google it for sure
<visual1ce> so how is this software actually free?!?
<visual1ce> maybe its a massive spyware conspiracy :P
<coz_> visual1ce,  no its the linux basic phylosophy and most certainly ubuntu's  with an enormous community of people both developers and users
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition of the 9 timings displayed in EtherApe > File > Preferences > Timings?
<coz_> bullgard,  I have not used that application...maybe someone else here has
<coz_> bullgard,  I would assume that it has a .conf file somewhere
<moltendorf> High_Priest, still there?
<High_Priest> moltendorf, yeap
<Sleepwalker> natty is in beta or still alpha stage?
<maxagax> hi
<DJones> Sleepwalker: Still Alpha from memory, you can double check in #ubuntu+1 though if you need to
<callaghan> Sleepwalker: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<coz_> Sleepwalker,  it is in alpha 3 at the moment
<maxagax> How can VLC read a video stream delivering continuously a jpeg image  (http://user:pwd@myip/image.jpg) ?
<visual1ce> are they on target for april release?
<coz_> visual1ce,  as far as I know  ...yes
<Sleepwalker> thx guys. c ya
<visual1ce> just checked out mark shuttleworth's page - turns out i spent a year at the same high school he attended
<visual1ce> small world
<callaghan> maxagax: Do you mean a Motion JPEG stream? Or is this something else?
<maxagax> callaghan: it perhaps a motion jpeg stream, I'm not sure
<maxagax> callaghan: how to know for sure that it is a motion  jpeg stream ?
<visual1ce> how can he be so rich if canonical doesn't make money
<visual1ce> ?
<francis> I have a problem with icedtea6-plugin... it wont install in the update... does anyone had the same problem?
<francis> I heard it was a bug
<callaghan> maxagax: If it's a Motion JPEG stream (I honestly have no idea how to check if it is) vlc should be able to play it with Video 4 Linux...
<callaghan> maxagax: If you can open the stream in Firefox or Chrome it's probably MJPEG ;)
<ohmy> hi
<alexanbj> hi
<callaghan> maxagax: the only thing I found which might help is: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=82200
<alexanbj> in natty, i am supposed to be able to resize the dash, but how do i do that?
<coz_> alexanbj,   its best to go tot he #ubuntu+1 channel for natty support :)
<A_I_> hello
<A_I_> I've an error and I don't know what it means
<A_I_> I can't find any answer on search engines
<A_I_> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Noninteractive
<A_I_> debconf: (syntax error at (eval 19) line 3, near "Debconf::FrontEnd:: Noninteractive")
<A_I_> debconf: falling back to frontend: Noninteractive
<blackshirt> hi
<blackshirt> :-D
<FloodBot2> A_I_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexanbj> ty coz_
<coz_> alexanbj,  no problem
<coz_> alexanbj,  do you now how to switch to that channel?
<ohmy> i would like to share your experience regarding data storage on ubuntu and linux in general.
<ohmy> in fact i'm using ubuntu on some embedded target, i have an external SD card holding some navigation database (arround 4Gbytes)
<alexanbj> coz_: yeah sure =)
<ohmy> This database contain a huge number of small files, for instance i read/load them directly using standard c++ I/O functions.
<coz_> cool
<ohmy> As expected loading ressources in this way is too heavy and introduces lot or performances overhead.
<Olson_> can I upgrade from python 3.1 to python 3.2 with the development packages on ubuntu 10.10 without upgrading to "natty"
<ohmy> I'm looking for something like tar (any archiver) but indexed with seek possibility. Any one have an idea ? i have found etar itar but cant reach they main webpages
<coz_> ohmy,  mm you could look for a ppa .. if you install Y-ppa-manager  it would be easy...
<coz_> I have to break here..nature call ,, be right back
<blackshirt> A_I:  enlarge your terminal's size
<maxagax> callaghan: firefox or chrome are reloading continously the address of the image
<ohmy> coz_: yes but before adding any new PPA im just looking for toolnames to understand each tool capability :)
<farid> assalamu'alaykum
<wormm> how do i restart ubuntu into just the terminal so that I can install the graphics driver I downloaded from the manufacturer site?
<dr0id> hello, there's something weird. I connect to a server via ssh, and the connection times out if I am idle for say 5 mins. this doesn't happens when I connect to the server via ssh from my laptop. any idea whats the main reason behind it ? also how can I make it not reset the connection ?
<ksinkar> how do i get into the terminal from the login screen
<Oraculum> how to make the opera as default browser in natty?
<Oraculum> because it does not appear in the list of preferred applications
<species> ksinkar: if you want to do a text logon, use ctrl+alt+f1 to f6
<redhat48> hello everyone
<farid> @ksinkar masuklah ke dunia hitam
<farid> close
<blackshirt> farid: asli mana ?
<redhat48> i am trying to install ucsc genome browser in ubuntu it says to create symbolic link from /usr/local/apache/htdocs -> /var/www/html
<redhat48> but i can not find htdocs, can anyone help me about that?
<callaghan> maxagax: hm, I don't know what that means, maybe someone else here has more experience with image streams
<maxagax> callaghan: where else could I ask such question ?
<callaghan> maxagax: you can try asking in #videolan
<dr0id> hello, there's something weird. I connect to a server via ssh, and the connection times out if I am idle for say 5 mins. this doesn't happens when I connect to the server via ssh from my laptop. any idea whats the main reason behind it ? also how can I make it not reset the connection ?
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<maxagax> callaghan: thanks :)
<callaghan> maxagax: no problem, I hope they can help you ;)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i am unable to open ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org in my netbook,i am able to open google.com,is there any problem or work undergoing for these websites?
<openbees> hi buddies...........
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,can any one able to open the ubuntu.com website now?
<openbees> i getting error during passing any sudo command ...like sudo apt-get update...the error i am getting is .."unable to resolve hostname"
<openbees> anyone have solution?
<Amoz> openbees, are you connected to internet?
<dr0id> anyone ?
<blackshirt> openbees: i think. that your internet connection
<peter_pan827> Hi everyone. Has anyone heard of this? Ubuntu 10.04  LTS - Lucid Lynx - Firefox Flash Plugin crashed randomly, but works when page es reloaded.
<Amoz> dr0id, it's a common thing, if your connection is unstable then it will time out sometimes
<Amoz> dr0id, happens to me all the time
<openbees> i am still getting error while i am connected to internet
<dr0id> it doesn't happens when I am on my laptop
<frimend> My computer freezes when I watch youtube sometimes. Or other web-based video.
<dr0id> though laptop is on a different ISP
<frimend> It happends very randomly.
<Amoz> dr0id, compared to what?
<frimend> It happend in windows7, windows xp and now in ubuntu 64bit
<dr0id> Amoz: eh ?
<Amoz> dr0id, it works on your laptop you say. What does it not work on then
<Amoz> ?*
<dr0id> the PC
<frimend> the monitor gets stuck at the current frame, and the audio starts to loop the last 0.1seconds of audio, very loud and corrupted.
<dr0id> from which I am on IRC right now
<openbees> amoz blackshirt????
<frimend> I suspect it is some hardware error, but I can't figure out why it only effects streaming video...
<Amoz> frimend, checked your RAM lately?
<frimend> I have runned memtest, did not find anything.
<Amoz> openbees, apprently you can't resolve adresses
<frimend> I didn't run it overnight though, just a few hours.
<frimend> Amoz: Do you think this sounds like a RAM-related error?
<frimend> Is there any perticular piece of hardware that I can rule out?
<Amoz> frimend, you tried different OS', probably you can rule out the HDDs, ODD
<Amoz> openbees, can you ping for example, google.com?
<frimend> odd?
<Amoz> frimend, optical disk drives
<callaghan> frimend: to me it sounds like a problem with your graphics card... since it happens on different os', it has something to do with hardware, maybe even a temperature problem
<frimend> I have tried touching it after, neither ram, gpu or cpu is especially hot.
<frimend> can the cpu / motherboard be the error?
<frimend> or is ram/graphics card much more likely?
<callaghan> frimend: I even had one case of a bad PSU that caused the graphics card to black out randomly, causing in a computer crash
<frimend> ok
<frimend> It's annoying that it's such a random error, very hard to find.
<frimend> I can watch hours of video without a problem at times.
<callaghan> frimend: you can never be sure unless you replace one piece after the other and see if that did it...
<kersurk> Hi
<kersurk> Could anyone suggests good documentation for developing indicator applications?
<dr0id> Amoz: was easy to fix :P had to set ServerAliveInterval to 60 in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Amoz> dr0id, lol
<callaghan> frimend: you can try to take out all ram blocks but one and if your motherboard has onboard graphics you can try using it to see if it's got something to do with your graphics hardware
<dr0id> how do I remove all the directories and files in the current folder ? :P
<dr0id> rm -are * not working
<frimend> I'll try something like that.
<frimend> Thank you for your feedback.
<callaghan> frimend: no problem, hope it helps
<kersurk> droid: rm -r .
<kersurk> maybe
<dr0id> nah, no luck
<kersurk> dot refers to current folder
<kersurk> oh
<dr0id> rm: cannot remove directory `.'
<kersurk> dr0id,  rm -r *
<wcs> drOid: do something like rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty <dir-name>
<callaghan> dr0id: rm -r ./*
<dr0id> that didn't work, that's what I tried initially heh
<kersurk> what does it say
<kersurk> you could also use -f
<kersurk> to force
<dr0id> callaghan: gr8
<callaghan> dr0id: :)
<dr0id> callaghan: but it's not deleting hidden files :P
<uczen> fdg
<turneralex> I made a mistake an upgraded to 11.04 and Ugh, it seems buggier than windows.
<txb> dr0id, just leave the directory and call rm -r /path/whatever
<turneralex> Is it possible to downgrade?
<callaghan> dr0id: hm, one moment, please
<visual1ce> i run windows 7 @ 4.2ghz (w3520 2.66 stock) and i'm not aware of any problem but when i try and run the same clock on ubuntu livecd i get an MCE.
<dr0id> lol, I performed rm on the server terminal by mistake :S can I get the files back :P
<callaghan> dr0id: rm -r ./* && rm -r .??*
<callaghan> dr0id: :O that's bad
<callaghan> dr0id: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-text-file-in.html
<dr0id> thank you buddy
<callaghan> dr0id: maybe the foremost part helps
<callaghan> dr0id: np
<patryq> any polish here?
<patryq> anyway, who want to have some phone fun?:>
<patryq> +48515193581
<patryq> ssijcie wszyscy chuja
<juk> !ot | patryq
<dr0id> phone fun in what sense ? :/
<ubottu> patryq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ceo> need help
<ceo> am have error
<ceo> am can't login on my ubuntu
<ceo> gnome error
<ceo> am used ubuntu 10.10
<dr0id> "am" :D
<Krahmer> Hello, I am trying to set up a hostname script that sets hostnames according to their MAC address. This list of MAC address and respective hostnames is derived from a properly formatted text file. The script works, we just need to have it working upon startup, any ideas?
<kersurk> ceo,  what kind of error
<ceo> id don;t know, am have install skype and some codex and affter am restar am can't login back
<ceo> the error is "Gnome error, that am ramember
<Krahmer> reinstakll lolz
<callaghan> Krahmer: if you mean running it upon startup, call it in the ~/.bashrc file
<Krahmer> If you aren't losing much, save time and just reinstall
<Krahmer> callaghan: We got it running on startup, but it says but it doesn't read the file.
<Krahmer> We are using a while read
<callaghan> Krahmer: but it works when you run it manually? it's a bash script I suppose?
<Krahmer> Yes to both
<callaghan> Krahmer: what's the error message? ;)
<Krahmer> It doesn't give an error, it just doesn't change the hostname, we did some debugging and established that it does not read the file
<Atauapla> Hello guys!))
<little-tux> hello, could anyone help me to change the view of the location bar?
<callaghan> Krahmer: maybe the script is executed as a user who does not have read access to the file?
<little-tux> I want to display like /home/little-tux/mplampla and not with these boxes
<ddemuro> what version are you using?
<callaghan> Krahmer: or the file is located on a drive that is mounted after your script executes
<halpbatman> can anyone help me set up ssh home server?
<callaghan> Krahmer: but it's very strange there is no error, that'd indicate the file it reads is in fact empty :/
<rufsketch1> Hey. Youtube videos no longer seem to store in /tmp
<rufsketch1> what gives?
<rufsketch1> and how can I download them
<rufsketch1> I tried youtube-dl but it gives me an error
<Atauapla> Firefox and Flashgot
<Krahmer> Could it be because the path name of the file it reads to get the addresses is relative and not absolute?
<rufsketch1> Atauapla: thanks.
<Krahmer> callaghan
<Atauapla> Or with another addition, DownloadHelper
<halpbatman> does anyone know how to set up ssh home server?
<callaghan> Krahmer: it's possible, the working directory has to be the same (pwd)
<Krahmer> callaghan: We got it, path needed to be absolute
<Krahmer> Thanks a lot for your help, much appreciated.
<callaghan> Krahmer: :) no problem
<ildge> Hi guys
<halpbatman> hey
<ildge> How to use "stat -c %s FILE" to get the total size in mega ?
<halpbatman> so I'm trying to set up ssh server. It works locally but i can't get it to work remotely... I did portforwarding on my router
<visual1ce> i really like the unity de in 11.04
<visual1ce> very well thought out...
<HarryPotter> I need some help. It's a newbie question.  I'm not using GUI and i'm wondering how can i make new "windows" and switch between them?
<phoenixsampras> is ubuntu 11 out?
<DJones> phoenixsampras: Its due in April
<jrib> ildge: I suppose you could use something like the "units" command or roll your own solution
<HarryPotter> I need some help. It's a newbie question.  I'm not using GUI and i'm wondering how can i make new "windows" and switch between them?
<Worgil> hi anyone, i am usin ubuntu 10.10 gdm where is my xorg.conf file ?
<visual1ce> although i do miss the applications menu
<jrib> !X | Worgil
<ubottu> Worgil: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<visual1ce> firefox seems so much better in unity
<jrib> Worgil: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<phoenixsampras> where to get unity?
<Worgil> thanks jrib, i am getting error kernel: [ 1495.742114] radeon 0000:01:05.0: DVI-D-1: EDID block 0 invalid
<Worgil> can anyone help me ?
<ddemuro> worgil is that error a kernel panic error??
<ddemuro> or just a kernel warning
<nirab> Worgil you need to update
<nirab> i got that error on my terminal before i updated
<cmyrland> Hi d00ds. (and d00dettes) A laptop I'm ubuntufying says "Wireless is switched off" and I can't enable it from Ubuntu. The laptop has no physical switches, and the Fn+F1 toggle doesn't work. What do I do to awaken the wlan card? :/ I cannot even use usb wlan cards because of this issue..
<ildge> jrib : Maybe I could use another command ? Like "du" or smthg else
<jrib> ildge: I only know of "units".  You can ask #bash though
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition of the 9 timings displayed in EtherApe > File > Preferences > Timings?
<litianzhi> How can I add a new  ubuntu 's x64 kernel ?
<zorrolero> cmyrland: first step for me would be updating the laptop-bios
<bullgard> litianzhi: Use Update Manager or Synaptic
<litianzhi> MY is x32
<bullgard> litianzhi: In that case I'd suggest that you backup your /home directory, get a 64-bit Ubuntu CD and install Ubuntu anew.
<oliver_> litianzhi , i agree with bullgard
<litianzhi> thanks!
<litianzhi> but I just want add!
<litianzhi> hi bullgard ,can you use java?
<ceo> need help
<ceo> am can't login on my gnome
<ceo> how do i fix it
<ljsoftnet> is there a graphics driver for intel gma 3150?
<litianzhi> reinstallation driver
<litianzhi> http://www.nvidia.com/content/global/global.php
<teage> how do i dist-uprade everything exept one package. i want to update but not my wacom. last time upgrade messed my pad up.
<teage> dui dur****** i just simply uncheck it in update manager
<teage> i feel stupid now]
<jdenholm> Don't worry, man, we've all been there. :)
<bullgard> teage: Using Synaptic you can except the wacom package from dist-updating.
<patx>  i want to enable some cool compiz effects however when i  go to Change Desktop background -> Visual Effects -> Custom -> Prefs and change what i want (eg enabling scale making my windows fold into airplanes when open/closed). then i hit close however nothing is enable and when i click prefs again it looks as tho i have not saved because none of my changes stay. what am i do wrong?
<patx> when i open ccsm i am not able to check any of the boxes either
<ljsoftnet> is there a graphics driver for intel gma 3150?
<juk> is natty coming with gnome shell 3?
<patx> juk, no
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm trying to install virt-manager, installed qemu-kvm and libvrit-bin as well and am in libvirt in /etc/groups. anyhow i can only choose to start a vm with qemu, i cannot choose kvm in step 5 (of 5). please help
<hytreem> !register | Hohochet
<ubottu> Hohochet: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jdenholm> Hey guys. I think I might have accidentally blanked my $PATH variable: Full console dump and explanation here for readability's sake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577436/
<jdenholm> Any help would not only be appreciated, but may also prevent heart attack.
<sipior> jdenholm: "$", not "#"
<jdenholm> You're kidding me...
<jrib> jdenholm: get rid of the . in /etc/profile too
<jdenholm> You mean "./usr/local/bin"?
<ljsoftnet> is there a graphics driver for intel gma 3150?
<jrib> jdenholm: yeah, unless that's really what you want...?
<jdenholm> That was already there, so...
<jdenholm> I just copy-pasta'd.
<jrib> jdenholm: no it wasn't
<jdenholm> ?
<jdenholm> First echo $PATH:
<jdenholm> echo $PATH
<jdenholm> /usr/bin:/bin:./usr/local/bin:/bin
<jrib> jdenholm: yeah, that's likely not what you want.
<jdenholm> Righty. Well, awesome! Thanks.
<jrib> jdenholm: standard place to do this is /etc/environment, not /etc/profile
<jdenholm> Is /ect/environment global, though?
<jrib> jdenholm: yes
<jdenholm> etc, rather.
<jdenholm> Hum... Well, thanks again also.
<jrib> jdenholm: on ubuntu, that's where the PATH is set.  What you have done will work, but just use /etc/environment
<ljsoftnet> is there a graphics driver for intel gma 3150?
<jdenholm> jrib: Ah, I see. Thanks - I was wondering why there was no PATH in profile. Is this a recent change?
<jdenholm> jrib: Or a change at all?
<jrib> jdenholm: yeah, it was introduced at some point.  Can't remember exactly when, but probably around 8.04
<litianzhi> ljsoftnet:http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/graphics/gma3150
<jdenholm> jrib: Yeah, that'd be it. Lookin' at old posts and stuff.
<mohit_> I am trying to update cache but it shows an error fail to install repository information and my system is hang with out any reason
<Natsirt> hello
<jrib> jdenholm: you should figure out what's putting that ./usr/local/bin in your path
<litianzhi> PICTURE:/home/litianzhi/.tencent/qq//AppData/file//sendpix0.jpg
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> olee
<mika___> hi, is there a way to lock the screen but keeping show what's open without show all black?
<jdenholm> jrib: Yeah, I'll check it in a few days and Whoooooah.
<litianzhi> ljsoftnet:http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/graphics/gma3150	
<jdenholm> Well, that's one way to get people's attention.
<theprototype> Hello. I was wondering if someone could answer a simple question for me. I just installed ubuntu 1010 x64. I have nvidia 9500 GT. I want to know if i should download the drivers using the "Additional Drivers" option in ubuntu, or download the linux drivers on the nvidia website. (heres the link http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-256.35-driver.html)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<jrib> theprototype: the former
<ceo> need help
<jrib> theprototype: use additional drivers
<ceo> any body can help me...
<ceo> kekekek
<jrib> ceo: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ceo> oi. need help.!
<theprototype> jrib Can i get a possible quick explanation why? Just so this noob can start understanding ubuntu better. Is it because doing it that way they'll get updated automatically ??
<ceo> am need list hosting with xcpanel
<jrib> theprototype: exactly
<ceo> can share the link for me...
<theprototype> jrib your awesome
<ceo> jrib, need you help
<jrib> ceo: ask your question
<ceo> the question is am need the xcpanel list
<ceo> am need it
<candrea> theprototype: also, using software provided by ubuntu, you are sure that this software is tested and supported
<jrib> theprototype: in the past if you didn't use the repositories, your nvidia drivers would break everytime you received a new kernel.  Don't know if that's still the case too
<mehdi_> does ubuntu have enlightment in repos?
<jrib> ceo: I don't know what "xcpanel list" is
<mix22891> helppppppp
<mix22891> 911
<mix22891> 911
<mix22891> mayday
<ceo> oke thanks jrib
<jrib> mix22891: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mix22891> some body call 911
<OerHeks> no
<jrib> mix22891: stop and just ask your ubuntu-related support question
<mix22891> :)
<mix22891> ok
<hiexpo> nehdi
<mix22891> i'm using hebrew in ubuntu
<hiexpo> yes i still believe it's still there
<mohit_> I am trying to update cache but it shows an error fail to install repository information and my system is hang with out any reason
<mix22891> hello????
<mix22891> i'm using hebrew in ubuntu
<mix22891> so mess
<jrib> mix22891: please ask your question on a single line (don't press enter)
<jrib> mohit_: pastebin the error
<theprototype> What exactly are the differences between drivers from the Nvidia site and the ones obtained from ubuntu? Is it an older version of the driver that was just tested by ubuntu to work properly ?
<ceo> low09@hotmail.com < who email that ?
<jrib> theprototype: might be older, might be the same.  It's just the nvidia driver as a package
<mix22891> i have a mess with hebrew fonts
<ceo> low09@hotmail.com < who email that ?
<jrib> ceo: that isn't ubuntu-related
<jrib> mix22891: you have to be more specific
<mix22891> my english is bad
<jrib> mix22891: what language would you prefer?
<mix22891> i can't explain
<mix22891> hebrew
<theprototype> jrib So, in actuality, if i didn't mind removing the driver before updating the kernal in the future, i may see better performance or less bugs by downloading the official nvidia drivers?
<jrib> !hebrew | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<jrib> theprototype: probably not.  You can give it a try if you want though.  You also don't have to remove anything, just (at worst) reinstall the driver in a non-X environment everytime your kernel gets upgraded or (at best) dkms takes care of that for you
<mix22891> thank you jrib
<jrib> theprototype: but that way you also have to handle upgrading it all the time
<mix22891> but thy don't unsure
<theprototype> i only ask this because i notice when i enable full desktop effects the application i'm dragging will blur a little bit. Been downloading via ubuntu
<mix22891> no help in -il channel
<jrib> mix22891: not every channel is as active as this one.  You must be more patient.  The people there are probably more knowledgeable about hebrew font issues as well
<mix22891> i see
<mix22891> tahnk you
<mix22891> thank you
<theprototype> jrib Last question then i'm off (probably gonna stick with ubuntu drivers). My gpu is easily overclockable using the software from the website, but its Windows based. Will these overclock settings carry over to ubuntu if i perform the overclock in my dual booted windows 7 ?
<jrib> theprototype: I don't know
<theprototype> i'm probably in the wrong chat for that  question. Know where to send me ?
<juk> !nv | theprototype
<ubottu> theprototype: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> theprototype: I don't know that there's a better place to ask, maybe check the documentation on how to overclock in linux
<Robospot> Hi guys! I did irrecord (lirc`s component) for my Com-port and Remote Control. But when i am test it whith irw i get same reaction for pressing "1" and "2" buttons. What I doing wrong? Codes in lirc.conf.myremore for 1,2 are different
<inckie> Anyone who knows some two factor authentication product: It's has to work with hardware tokens, SMS, and has to be open source.
<theprototype> jrib ty
<theprototype> juk ty
<juk> theprototype: NP
<doodoo> is launchpad down? i am not able to download packages from any ppa
<jdenholm> jrib: Found the problem. It was actually Nautilus Elementary not inheriting the $PATH variable. Of course, I now learn that the project is dead and that they've moved on to greater things.
<jrib> jdenholm: hmm
<theprototype> i'm only 5 days in to this ubuntu thing. gonna take a looong time for me to get saavy with it like i am with 7
<jdenholm> jrib: I guess that's a good bit of trivia if someone else as silly as myself comes running this way.
<Fjodor> theprototype: Well, the learning curve is a bit steep, but it pays off :-)
<doodoo> can smone test launchpad is down or not?
<candrea> doodoo: try reading here: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/failed-to-fetch-errors-for-ppas
<candrea> doodoo: if it doesn't help, then it'd be better to ask in #launchpad
<theprototype> fjodor i like linux. its awesome. i am enjoying myself learning. and the google resources from ubuntu and the irc are most helpful
<doodoo> candrea, thanks xD
<Fjodor> theprototype: Good to hear :-)
<candrea> doodoo: you're welcome :)
<theprototype> fjodor i must admit, a lot of information out there is out-dated though. Which can be frustrating
<Fjodor> theprototype: That is true, unfortunately, but there's always IRC, then :-)
<candrea> theprototype: consider that things are evolving quickly, especially in ubuntu
<theprototype> Fjodor : candrea of course, this is technology we're talking about here.
<Fjodor> theprototype, candrea: Indeed :-)
<theprototype> well thanks everyone. You've been more help than the nvidia channel lol
<mix22891> תקשרו 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mix22891> סעמק
<FloodBot1> mix22891: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mix22891> לפני שני
<dkam> Hi guys - trying to mount an NFS share with pretty default values - get "mount(2) invalid argument"
<Fjodor> dkam: Which arguments do you give to mount?
<mix22891> give me a women after midnight
<shak> rofl
<mix22891> lol
<dkam> Fjodor:  mount -t nfs <ip>:/path /local/path -v
<juk> jeez
<theprototype> I really wish i could figure out if the overclocking of my GPU will carry over from Win7 to ubuntu dual booted. From what i've heard, some methods flash the bios on the card itself, which i would think should most definately carry over.
<dkam> mount.nfs: mount(2): Invalid argument
<dkam> mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<dkam> Fjodor: sudo naturally.
<dkam> Fjodor: same options work on another host
<theprototype> i may then need to use the drivers from nvidia, since i can't find the specifics on the drivers downloaded from ubuntu. Another project. Yay!
<Fjodor> dkam: -v just gives the version. I don't think that it accepts other options with -v
<Fjodor> dkam: Sorry, wrong info
<dkam> Fjodor: without -v I get mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<jrib> theprototype: did you see if nvidia-settings gets you information about the card you want?
<dkam> Fjodor: yeah - it's verbose
<jrib> dkam: what are you actually typing?
<dkam> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/export/covers/ /var/www/booko.com.au/booko/public/images/covers/
<theprototype> i can know everything about my card, even what i can overclock it up to without overheating or worrying about anything. Figuring out if it will cause issues under ubuntu is another deal. Haven't used nvidia-settings, but i've google searched the info and found people that used the software and had images.
<Fjodor> dkam: Is nfs-common installed on the machine?
<jrib> dkam: hmm... try dropping final '/' in the paths?
<bobo123> i installed a driver on linux but when i do modprobe name_of_driver, it says device not found, can it be because the device is not on the computer?
<dkam> Fjodor: yep
<dkam> jrib: no dice
<Dr_Willis> bobo123:  what sort of device?
<jrib> dkam: does it work if you don't pass "-t nfs" explicitly?
<bobo123> Dr_Willis, i'm not sure, a friend of mine told me can you try to install this driver on linux, i said i will try i made, make ,make install, everything went ok, but when i do modprobe i get device not found
<dkam> jrib: no - nor if I run mount.nfs
<Fjodor> dkam: Hmmm, and both dirs actually exist?
<wn1zid> I have a dilemma, firefox displays right in xp, but not in ubuntu, what is it missing, some pages don't display properly
<Dr_Willis> bobo123:  what gives device not found? modprobe? the module may be working fine then. its seeing its not there and sayiong so...
<deca> from where can i add or delete programs shortcuts at the applications bar ?
<bobo123> Dr_Willis, yes when i do modprobe name_of_module
<Dr_Willis> deca:  the alacarte menu editor program can let you edit the menus. or right click on themenu i think..
<Fjodor> deca: Right-clicking on the menu should have an edit option
<dkam> Fjodor: yep - file reports the target is a direcotry
<Dr_Willis> bobo123:  makes sence to m e it would say somthing about the hardware not being there.
<bobo123> but i'm sure that the .ko  file is in /kernel/drivers/misc
<Fjodor> dkam: And your machine is on the 192.168.1.0 subnet?
<bobo123> Dr_Willis, ok, than i should make any further thoughts, looks like i finished my job
<deca> Dr_Willis thank u but with right click only let me add shortcut to the main panel
<Dr_Willis> deca:  open the applicatuions menu, right click in there.. or just run 'alacarte' if you wan tto edit your menus.. (its the same program both ways)
<deca> Dr_Willis ok i have it
<deca> right click
<deca> thanks
<dkam> Fjodor: It's a linode's private address - it's pingable
<Dr_Willis> 'the other right....' :P
<Fjodor> dkam: Then I'm stumped, unfortunately :-(
<dkam> Fjodor: (It's not actually 192.168.1.1)
<Fjodor> dkam: Oki
<dkam> Fjodor: Are there different nfs clients?
<dkam> Fjodor: I'm using nfs-client
<Fjodor> dkam: There are different versions. I think 3 and 4 are both in use...
<dkam> Fjodor: client reports 3 is not support, 4 returns the incorrect mount option
<Fjodor> Try with -t nfs4, perhaps then?
<dkam> Fjodor: mount.nfs4: no such device. Weird error.
<jrib> dkam: with -v, the full output is just that one line "mount(2) invalid argument"?
<dkam> jrib: https://gist.github.com/c85b36ce04ccac505b8f
<immadaist> juten tach
<jrib> dkam: looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=568288, there's a workaround with adding -o nfsversionblahblah in there
 * theprototype on phone with Nvidia tech support to answer previous question (it was free)
<Fjodor> dkam: Try lsmod|grep nfs and see if the module is actually loaded
<dkam> Fjodor: Ahhaha! No nfs module
<Fjodor> dkam: ;-)
<dkam> Fjodor: Ahh. Well - neither does the other host.
<dkam> Fjodor: must be built into the linode kernel
<dkam> jrib: adding "-o nfsvers-3" or "-o nfsvers-4" doesn't help
<dkam> jrib: it is correctly parsed though because -v displays it
<Fjodor> dkam: Possibly, but try sudo modprobe nfs on the client. Also be aware that : defaults to :/export with v4
<dkam> Fjodor: module not found
<jrib> dkam: '=', not '-'
<Fjodor> dkam: Ok, that's weird
<Fjodor> dkam: Custom kernel or something?
<dkam> Fjodor: Linode kernel
<Fjodor> dkam: On the client?
<dkam> Yeah
<dkam> And server
<theprototype> Its official. People at nvidia have no knowledge of anything related to computers or graphics.
<mint__> lol
<ruan> lol
<theprototype> atleast the outsourced tech support they provided doesn't.
<dkam> Fjodor: and both clients have the same kernel.  I must be missing something erhere
<Fjodor> dkam: http://forum.linode.com/viewtopic.php?t=5549 perhaps?
<Fjodor> dkam: Seems the kernel has v3 built in but no v4 support
<dkam> Fjodor: yeah - good point.
<dkam> So - I need a v3 client
<jrib> dkam: not sure if you missed it, you need to use nfsvers=3, not nfsvers-3
<dkam> jrib: that certainly does give a different error...
<jrib> dkam: ha
<ljsoftnet> where can i see my graphics driver?
<dkam> No I get teh portmap kind of error. Plus:  mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. the version of Quanta Plus in the repos is 3.5.10,  is there a newer version using qt4?
<Fjodor> dkam: I have very limited experience with nfs so I think I'll leave you to jrib
<eltese> Hi. Im having some problem that is preventing me from going in to the world of linux fulltime. Since I'm a pretty big CS player I need to use an anti-cheat called EAC. However I have no way of making this work in wine. For my programming I use virtualbox. Could I possibly do the same with this? (You get banned if eac fails to authenticate thats why I havent simply tried it)
<nyx0> anyone can help me with some advice about a forum that was and is constantly  flooded?
<jrib> Fjodor, dkam: I have 0 experience with nfs
<dkam> Fjodor: thanks - error has now moved to portmap permissions on the server! So getting somewhere
<Fjodor> jrib: Ok, but I also need to get going and you seemed to have some points ;-)
<jrib> Fjodor: sure, I'll be around a bit more
<Fjodor> jrib: :-)
<dkam> jrib: Humiliation. 1. /etc/hosts.allow on the server wasn't configured with the host.  2. had to force version 3 - even though the other client doesn't require that.
<dkam> jrib: but - original client is Ubuntu 10.04 and new client is 10.10
<dkam> jrib: so - the default must have changed.
<dkam> jrib: thanks for your help
<jrib> dkam: maybe default nfs version changed
<dkam> Fjodor: thanks for your help
<dkam> jrib: I guess it must have.
<mix22891> more then a hour. no one help me in -il channel
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, i got some folder permitions questions, i got a folder that i put 770 but eache time someone copies somehting there it gos 700
<[segfault]> eltese: : When you are using virtualbox, you are running the actual OS that you have installed there, ie Windows.  If EAC runs on Windows, there is no reason to believe it won't run on Virtualbox with that same OS installed.
<jrib> PhoenixSTF: that's likely because of the user's umask
<PhoenixSTF> jrib: how do i change it?
<ljsoftnet> where can i see my graphics driver?
<eltese> [segfault]: Yes I know that much=) I failed pretty hard in my description of the problem though. I need to make it work with cs1.6. The actual anti cheat takes pictures and uploads them from my game and I would imagine it also do system checks as well as dlls
<ubuntu_> Hi! I have very serious problem: i've had encrypted home directory. After i've disable to require enter password on logout, after reboot, when I log in to my account, it was decrypted :/
<ubuntu_> some errors that there is no access to some files of my home directory appeard
<ubuntu_> but i've had access to console, so i've tried to turn of it
<ubuntu_> so i've deleted ~/.ecryptfs
<ubuntu_> and now i can't event there encrypt my home dir :/
<kontagious> ljsoftnet, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[segfault]> eltese: well the os doesn't know that its running a VM.  Unless EAC has some BIOS checks or something to determine if it is running under VB, I don't see that it will have any problem taking screenshots, etc.
<ubuntu_> i have had there very important data
<Fjodor> kontagious: That's the card, not the driver, isn't it?
<kontagious> sorry my bad
<ubuntu_> if I've deleted .ecryptfs, my home dir is lost? :/
<jrib> PhoenixSTF: well default umask isn't 077, so you should make sure that's the issue first.  You can check a user's umask by running « umask »
<OerHeks> ubuntu_, why did you deleted ~/.ecryptfs ?
<PhoenixSTF> jrib: ty :)
<ubuntu_> OerHeks, when i was running my ubuntu, some errors appears, and in console i was able to decrypt it via ecrypt-mount-private
<ubuntu_> but i couldnt run my ubuntu normally, i've had only wallpaper
<ubuntu_> my only rescue was CTRL+ALT+T
<eltese> [segfault]: nope, but that will require me to actually run 1.6 from vb as well right?
<ubuntu_> so, in order to turn off that stupid encrypting, i've just deleted ~/.ecryptfs
<ubuntu_> becouse i found in some ubuntu forum that it is a way to turn off it
<ubuntu_> So, Is there any way to rescue my home dir?
<ubuntu_> i'm talking now from live cd
<v3ctor> ubuntu_: join #ecryptfs
<[segfault]> eltese: You should run everything the same way you would if you were on a Windows box, just do it in VM.  If it is that important to you, I recommend asking the EAC folks on their website.  I do know that some virus writers do checks like this to check for a virtual environment.
<ubuntu_> v3ctor, there is one person
<v3ctor> ubuntu_: that is the official support channel
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bullgard> Where can I find a definition of the 9 timings displayed in EtherApe > File > Preferences > Timings?
<[segfault]> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Maddeth> Hey, i have been doing some googling, can anyone tell me the standard lines in the latest sources.list?
<eltese> [segfault]: ok, thank you.
<ubuntu_> v3ctor, but this is releated to ubuntu, i've checked 'encrypt home directory' while installing, and now, after a few months, after turning off requiring to enter password, that broke my system
<ubuntu_> and now I haven't even access to my home dir
<t0rn> Hey what's up guys.  I currently run a lab with 16 pc's and a 2008 R2 Windows server hosting Active Directory.  I wanted to integrate a ubuntu server for the sole purpose of introducing CUPs with Active directory integration.  The reason being why I wanted to go down this route is because I can't find a free solution to password protect printing from the workstations.  I've heard people are able to do it with CUPS.  Any thoughts?
<jrib> !encrypt | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<[segfault]> eltese: not a huge help with a y/n answer for you there, sorry.  I do hope you get it working w/o a ban, though :)
<tuxnani> hey i need set up a VPN in ubuntu, how to do that?
<jrib> ubuntu_: that wiki page describes how to properly migrate your data away from encrypted directories.  I couldn't follow your description of what you did earlier
<ruan> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<BluesKaj> !cups | t0rn
<ubottu> t0rn: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ljsoftnet> kontagious it didnt show anything
<jrib> !repositories | Maddeth
<ubottu> Maddeth: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<t0rn> BlueKaj, I'm aware there are write-up's regarding CUPs in general.  But my question was more direct and hopefully to get insight from another network admin who has gone down the same route for password protected printing
<Maddeth> jrib, thank you kindly
<Rolk1> hi
<BluesKaj> t0rn, maybe the #cups chat might have some admins , if you can't find an answer here.
<ubuntu_> jrib, following these instructions, i cant mount my home dir
<Maddeth> jrib, that gives me all the info i already know :) What are the actual lines in a standard ubuntu sources list?
<ubuntu_> as I said, i've deleted .ecryptfs, so my data is lost?
<t0rn> BluesKaj: I appreciate that, thanks
<jrib> ubuntu_: presumably because of what you did before.  You shouldn't be mounting anything if you don't want an encrypted home
<ljsoftnet> kontagious it didnt show anything
<ROsmanov> Maddeth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577460/
<Maddeth> ROsmanov, thank you very much
<jrib> ubuntu_: do you still have your data  in /home/.ecryptfs?
<t0rn> Argg, I really can't find anyone to discuss this with.  Has anyone here integrated a CUPs ubuntu server with active directory?
<ljsoftnet> how do i see my graphic card drivers?
<Endafy> I hooked a new monitor to my computer, the card is an NVIDIA 6100, I want to set the resolution to 1600x900 I am running Ubuntu 10.10 with latest NVidia drivers
<ljsoftnet> kontagious: how do i see my graphic card drivers?
<ruan> ljsoftnet: nvidia or ati?
<Endafy> it works in Windows just fine
<ljsoftnet> ruan its an intel gma 3150
<wn1zid> what is firefox missing when it wont load my banks page properly ??
<Endafy> it is calling it a CRT when it is obviously an LED monitor
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log - as I said before
<xgt001> hello
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor in in Xorg.0.log but where can i find it, its a long page
<Endafy> this is seriously bothersome
<Endafy> it says "Monitor Unknown" how do I change it?
<xgt001> i bought a new laptop and want to install ubuntu in it .. it has windows 7 preinstalled sadly i dint get a windows 7 install disc but a recovery partition instead pls sugegst how to install ubuntu keeping windows intact!
<Rolk1> i need help! i have IBM T42. Then i make upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my mouse and speakers stopped to work (sry for bad eng)
<Endafy> xgt001, WUBI
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor im in Xorg.0.log but where can i find it, its a long page
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: Search for "Module class: X.Org Video Driver". It's a few lines above that
<Abhijit> wn1zid, bank? then ff may be missing some garbage monopolistic closed source thingies by ms. try using IE
<Endafy> same issue on my t42, just use latest 10.10
 * Abhijit slaps himself for recommending IE
<ruan> lol IE
<wn1zid> maybe, but ff works in xp, and, opera on ubuntu does also
<ruan> chromium
<Rolk1> thx
<wn1zid> weird
<xgt001> Endafy:i heard wubi is slowr than original install
<Rolk1> i am trying to upgrade to 10.04
<Endafy> its also 100% safer
<xgt001> i want to perform partitioning without losing any thing
<xgt001> pls help
<Endafy> then backup
<Endafy> buy a disk from Microsoft for $15USD
<ruan> you'll need to partition from livecd
<Abhijit> !gparted | xgt001
<ubottu> xgt001: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xgt001> Abhijit: i tried gparted
<Endafy> repartitioning is always risky business
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor there's two of them what should i look for?
<ruan> xgt001: did you do it from disk?
<Endafy> make sure you have all your stuff backed up in a secure location
<Fjodor> Endafy: WUBI can be bothersome if the ntfs on which the fs file resides on gets corrupted by unclean shutdown...
<ruan> partitioning on a mounted volume will _not_ work
<ruan> i believe
<Abhijit> xgt001, whats wrong then?
<Endafy> Fjodor, not an issue with Windows 7
<xgt001> it says that i cant create another primary partition as that freaking HP guys already somehw created 4 primary partitions :(
<Endafy> if an unclean shutdown happens you simply scandisk it and it fixes it
<ruan> xgt001: did you do it from disk?
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: The second one
<xgt001> ruan: i tried from life cd
<xgt001> it gave me tat prompt
<Endafy> you have 2 options
<Endafy> 1, buy a disk from Microsoft
<Endafy> or 2
<Endafy> use Wubi
<dr00b> or 3
<Rolk1> i need gnucap in .deb
<ruan> why buy a disk from microsoft?
<Endafy> because it is illegal to download it
<Fjodor> Endafy: Well, I had a friend use it, although under Vista, and scandisk corrupted the fs file after starting after the unclean shutdown...
<ruan> you can buy a 16gb usb and backup all of your data on there
<ruan> or larger
<Endafy> lol @ vista
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor is this the one im looking for         Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation" compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.0
<Rolk1> ******* win
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: Then that would mean that you are using the "vesa" driver
<xgt001> @ALL : can u guys tell me wat are the differences especially regarding performance of  a clean install and a wubi install
<Rolk1> win is ******* ************ ******** ********** ***** ********** *********** ********
<ROsmanov> Rolk1, instead of make install, checkinstall it, then dpkg -i your.deb
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor is it a good driver?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends
<jpds> Rolk1: Hello.
<Endafy> xgt001, its not generally performance, but more of unclean shutdown issues with old NTFS 5.1
<Endafy> but with Windows 7 it is NTFS 5.2 and they have fixed the issue
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: It's rather basic, but I don't really know which one you could use alternatively. I have only used nvidia and ati cards...
<Rolk1> gnucap
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: You could try asking in #xorg
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor ok thanks
<Endafy> does ANYONE know how to correctly configure a new monitor? this is seriously miffing me off
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i have an issue with my hard disk,today i formatted my 160gb harddisk into three parts,1st drive is 70 gb,second one 25 gb,and the third one is 25 gb,from the first one i am unable to do copy/paste into 2nd and third drives which are mounted,i mountd them with extrenally
<xgt001> Endafy: if i create a backup of recovery partition
<xgt001> on a pendrive
<Abhijit> !dualhead | Endafy
<ubottu> Endafy: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Endafy> that wont work
<Endafy> ty
<Endafy> there are special boot sectors for PC Angel
<xgt001> how about creating the image of recovery partition
<[TK]D-Fender> Endafy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-enabling-1600x900@60hz-resolution-in-xorg-conf-762836/
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor i did this code lspci -nn | grep vga          will it hurt my system?
<Endafy> [TK]D-Fender, you are amazing KISSES*
<Rolk1> hi
<Endafy> well if you know how to image your HDD just do it
<xgt001> and then moving to the base partition so that  i can use that space for ubuntu install?
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: No, it merely lists what pci cards are in the system, and then limits the output to lines containg "VGA" - ie you graphics card
<ROsmanov> Rolk1, what's about Oregano?
<ljsoftnet> Fjodor ok thanks man
<Fjodor> ljsoftnet: No problem :-)
<Endafy> use Acronis or something, image your HDD and simply try Linux
<AStyx> I have a Pen that has been driven. Question, why should i use Ubuntu when i have someone to drive my pen?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,what is the difference between mounting an harddrive externally and mounting an harddrive internally?
<Abhijit> !ot | AStyx
<ubottu> AStyx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> kothaguy_ubuntu, the hdd location
<flax^_> When i was running arch two-finger scrolling worked out of the box but under ubuntu the option is greyed out. Is there an easy way to enable it? I've found a tutorial on how to set up the two-finger emulation manually but I would like an easier way (ubuntu 10.10, asus eeepc 1001px)
<jnlsnl_> anyone here use kTimeTracker?
<jnlsnl_> i want to add a custom time to a new task
<coz_> jnlsnl_,  I do not  but did you ask about it in #kubuntu?
<Endafy> flax^_, a lot of things seem to work in Arch that don't in Ubuntu
<Endafy> lol
<Endafy> I use kTimeTracker on Gnome whats your question jnlsnl_
<kothaguy_ubuntu> BluesKaj, :i have dev/sda1, dev/sda3 ,dev/sda4 three drives, i am unable to do copy/paste the contents of sda1 to remaining two,what is the problem,how to do them,i want to keep  my some important folders into second and third drives
<jnlsnl_> Endafy i want to add time to a new task
<AStyx> kothaguy_ubuntu, sudo chmod -fR 777 /mount/point
<JessD> Does anyone know of a way to set Ubuntu to peform a script whenver one connects to a particular wireless access point ssid?  Kind of like udev for wireless...
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, df -h
<BluesKaj> kothaguy_ubuntu, those look like partitions , not separate harddrives
<CiSense> hey guys ... error while loading shared libraries: libz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Endafy> jnlsnl_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/574820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574820 in KDE PIM "ktimetracker: manually edting task times is a pain (regression, fixed upstream)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Endafy> its a pain in the rear end, but it works
<Endafy> I keep this bookmarked lol
<hedin> Hi, i'm looking for a pastebin server app... does the ubuntu repos have such an app?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> BluesKaj, :sorry,yes they are partitions,i want to move my imp folders to other two partitions,what should i want to do?
<Endafy> I miss PIM
<jrib> JessD: do you mind a roundabout way of learning how to do that?
<JessD> jrib : As long as it's not a cron job, nope, I'm game.
<jnlsnl_> Endafy damn, do you know of any other time tracking programs?
<jrib> JessD: here's how to load iptables rules when networkmanager connects: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20Startup%20for%20NetworkManager You can probably google /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d and get some official docs
<MonkeyDust> hedin: yes, pastebin and python-pastebin
<jrib> JessD: by the way, wicd has a gui option for this
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, i got filesystem info with that command,what should i do
<[TK]D-Fender> hedin: That is just a web-script, not an "app"
<BluesKaj> kothaguy_ubuntu, do the partitions show up in  nautilus/places ? if so then you should be able to copy from one partiion to the other if you have permissions setup to do so.
<[TK]D-Fender> hedin: Go download the source from pastebin.com or something
<hedin> [TK]D-Fender, okay
<JessD> jrib : reading....
<b0ot> I used to be able to install asterisk for the ubuntu software center but it doesn't look like it is there anymore... where did it go?
<[TK]D-Fender> hedin: It is easy to use...
<Endafy> gnome has nothing
<Endafy> you can install old PIM
<kothaguy_ubuntu> BluesKaj, :yes they are shown in places,as drive 1 and drive 2,i mounted both them,but i cant copy/paste
<Endafy> old PIM works wonders
<AStyx> as i said kothaguy_ubuntu, lack of premission
<Endafy> jnlsnl_, either that or scrap KDE 4.x altogether and use http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/
<jrib> JessD: interesting info as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RoamingProfilesWithNetworkManager
<Endafy> KDE 3.5.12 is amazing I have it on my laptop
<JessD> jrib : On the Network Manager front, since the rule activates on Nic start, I'm assuming I could check the SSID in the script and act based on result?  Or does it fire before association completes?
<ubuntu_> jrib: no, i haven't .ecryptfs folder there, becouse i've deleted it
<kothaguy_ubuntu> astyx:how to set permission,i am the root
<damian> 侯？
<gnome> Sound comes out both headphones and speakers.
<gnome> alsamixer was no help.
<jrib> JessD: yes, that was my original thought.  Though it seems some arguments are passed to the script as well, maybe that's helpful.  As for, when it fires, I'm not sure
<Endafy> brb need to reboot
<b0ot> [TK]D-Fender, Do you know why asterisk isn't showing up int the Ubuntu Software center any more?
<JessD> jrib : I'll give it a whack; failing that, I'll take a look at wicd.  Thanks for the help!
<[TK]D-Fender> b0ot: No.  Did you look in synaptic?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> AStyx, :can you help me to set permissions as root to my two partitions
<AStyx> have you tride to copy and paste as root kothaguy_ubuntu ?
<jrib> JessD: « man NetworkManager » seems to describe dispatcher.d as well
<hedin> [TK]D-Fender, it doesn't seems like the pastebin.com code is FOSS
<kothaguy_ubuntu> AStyx, :yes by typing sudo nautilus,and getting root permission i tried,but i am unable to do copy/paste
<gnome> Sound comes out both headphones and speakers.
<gnome> any help
<v3ctor> hedin: try http://sourceforge.net/projects/openpastebin/
<jrib> JessD: seems like when the "up" action is passed to the script it also passes information about dhcp, so should be ok for you
<b0ot> [TK]D-Fender, They have it in synaptic... it is an old version, but it should do what I need it to do
<AStyx> kothaguy_ubuntu, have you mounted the partitisions correctly? is it ntfs or what filesystem?
<ruan> is network manager needed for the internet to work, or will it work without it? (ethernet connection)
<K4k> gnome: open up terminal and type "alsamixer" check to see if there is an "MM" under it, if not, arrow over to speaker and press the "m" key on your keyboard to mute the speakers?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> AStyx, :how to check that,i am new guy to ubuntu,i dont know how to check
<thenoob> can any1 tell me how to get a virtual keyboard up on ubuntu that is in russian, so i can practice?
<jrib> ubuntu_: are you sure you deleted it.  I didn't ask for your ".ecryptfs folder".  Nor did I ask about your ~/.ecrypfts.  I specifically asked about /home/.ecryptfs.  This is NOT in your user's home directory
<JessD> jrib : Yep, doesn't have SSID, but I can use search domain on the nework I'm conencting to as a differentiator.  That should do.
<AStyx> kothaguy_ubuntu, try to copy in terminal, cp /mount/point/file into your homedir and from your homedir onto another partitision
<nn102400> gnome, what does lspci say about your sound card ?
<jrib> JessD: ok, there should be some way to obtain ssid.  Maybe with iwconfig?  Not on the laptop at the moment to test. For a script I had with wicd, I just used dbus, so you could hack something together like that for network manager as well (but I am sure there is a better way, like with iwconfig maybe)
<ruan> is network manager needed for internet to function? (ethernet connection, no dhcp)
<jrib> ruan: no
<ruan> jrib: ok, thanks
<nn102400> ruan, no, it is not required but it makes life easy ..
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, Alt + F2 -- gnome-terminal
<ROsmanov> type: df -h
<JessD> jrib : iwconfig does indeed do the job
<ruan> well, i've never used it due to the fact that i use eth0
<blizzi> hi, any idea where the ssh log files are stored?
<blizzi> I need to see who's been trying to login
<jrib> blizzi: /var/log/auth.log will tell you
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :i know how to open a terminal
<ubuntu_> jrib, i have only a link in /home/myusername/.ecryptfs
<[TK]D-Fender> hedin: Yeah, I have an older version.... looks like they stoppe dsharing it
<t0rn> shouldn't they be in var logs
<blizzi> jrib, that file doesn't exist
<jrib> ubuntu_: what is the output of: ls -l /home/ecryptfs
<nn102400> ruan, if you kill network manager, which may be necessary if your not using the gnome interface. you have to manually set up networking via config files
<jrib> ubuntu_: what is the output of: ls -l /home/.ecryptfs
<t0rn> labeled secure
<[TK]D-Fender> hedin: Google up "free pastbin web script" or similar and you'll find a ton pretty quick
<ruan> nn102400: why?
<jrib> blizzi: are you sure?
<ruan> nn102400: i never needed to set it up
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, just to make clear what I mean about df -h
<ubuntu_> jrib: drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-02-03 21:41 lost+found
<ubuntu_> dr-x------ 3 1000 1000  4096 2011-03-08 13:20 szymon
<jrib> ubuntu_: then I guess you have it after all.
<ruan> nn102400: note that i'm using ethernet
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, just check if the devices are mounted and where
<jrib> ubuntu_: just recreate the symlink in your home pointing there
<kothaguy_ubuntu> astyx,ROsmanov: by using gksudo nautilus,i can copy/paste now,every time i want to do like this only,how can i give them root permission?
<MyLynx> hi there, how can I configure the Kmail to notify me if i have new messages?
<nn102400> ruan, Network managers job is to stream line networking and make it easy. It basically handels all network interfaces. If you take out Network manager from loading at boot up. The system reverts back to manual ( config file ) networking.
<ubuntu_> jrib, ls /home/szymon:
<hedin> [TK]D-Fender, thanks... i'm setting up openpaste atm.
<ruan> nn102400: my network doesn't need handling though
<AStyx> kothaguy_ubuntu, as i said, sudo chmod -fR 777 /mount/point to your partition
<ubuntu_> jrib: lrwxrwxrwx 1 1000 1000   56 2011-02-03 21:48 Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<ubuntu_> drwx------ 7 1000 1000 4096 2011-03-08 12:21 .cache
<ubuntu_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 1000 1000   32 2011-02-03 21:48 .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/szymon/.ecryptfs
<ubuntu_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 1000 1000   31 2011-02-03 21:48 .Private -> /home/.ecryptfs/szymon/.Private
<ubuntu_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 1000 1000   52 2011-02-03 21:48 README.txt -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.txt
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v3ctor> hedin: your welcome
<ubuntu_> that's dead symlinks
<kothaguy_ubuntu> what is /mount/point what should i type here, whether i have to type /dev/sda3 like that?
<ubuntu_> they are on red
<jrib> ubuntu_: how did you delete?  Using nautilus?
<ubuntu_> no, console
<ubuntu_> rm
<jrib> ubuntu_: what did you execute exactly?
<AStyx> kothaguy_ubuntu, do what ROsmanov said, df -h
<AStyx> in your terminal
<AStyx> to find out the mountpoints
<ubuntu_> rm -r .ecryptfs
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, /dev/sda3 is a device that should be mounted to a folder on filesystem
<jrib> kothaguy_ubuntu: mount point is some (usually empty) directory.  Create one with « sudo mkdir /media/mynewshinymountpoint » and then use that
<ruan> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<nn102400> ruan, All desktop based systems use some sort of network handling setup. Network manager makes it very easy to set up your network connection how ever you want it. It does all the back end work for you. But if you like doing that back end work all your self. Go ahead, kill network manager, learn about /etc/network/interfaces file and set up manual configuration based management.
<jrib> ubuntu_: well what was the current working directory when you executed tha?
<ruan> nn102400: alright, but i never needed to set it up, it doesn't use dhcp either
<ubuntu_> jrib, /home
<jrib> ubuntu_: then you've lost your data.  Restore from backups
<nn102400> ruan, what exactly are you trying to do with network manager >
<ruan> nn102400: i removed it to save space
<ubuntu_> jrib, how?
<jrib> ubuntu_: do you have backups?
<ubuntu_> i don't know
<ruan> nn102400: i've never used network manager before, so i was just wondering if it was safe to remove it
<ubuntu_> if ubuntu isnt doing them automatically, then no
<AStyx> why should ubuntu do them?
<JessD> quit
<jrib> ubuntu_: then take it as an opportunity to learn that you should have backups of data you consider important and move on
<JessD> .quit
<ruan>  /quit
<wl46683390_> 你好
<ruan> !cn | wl46683390_
<ubottu> wl46683390_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wl46683390_> 你们好
<jrib> ubuntu_: I'll send you the !recover link but I doubt it will prove fruitful
<nn102400> ruan, Yes, its perfectly safe to remove network manager.  I had a olpc which used it and I found my self having to kill it all the time from the terminal because I had no Gui to handle it with.
<jrib> !recover | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<wl46683390_> hello,
<ruan> nn102400: ok thanks
<wl46683390_> i am a chinese
<ruan> !cn | wl46683390_
<ubottu> wl46683390_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<wl46683390_> where am i?
<wl46683390_> who can tell me?aha
<AStyx> in the heaven, wl46683390
<[TK]D-Fender> Milky Way, Sol 3, Northern hemisphere :)
<wl46683390_> in the heaven
<wl46683390_> ?
<imanc> yes
<afeijo> hi guys
<wl46683390_> oh ,my god
<imanc> you have made it my son..
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, never give 777 permissions. use it for tests only!
<ROsmanov> u should write mount rules in /etc/fstab and just give appropriate permissions, e.g. chown $USER /mount/point
<BluesKaj> !english | wl46683390_
<ubottu> wl46683390_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<afeijo> I set my crontab the line MAILTO=feijo@mydomain.com, but I'm still getting the emails internally at my feijo acct?
<CharlieSu> Is it possible to use avahi-daemon to have two local hostnames?   box.local and other.local on the same server?
<wl46683390_> you know that i am first using ubuntu
<wl46683390_> and my english is very poor
<duckstar> I have some questions about .mkv playback containing what i think is VC-1 codec not playing in mplayer / vlc/ xbmc  is this the right place to be asking them ?
<ROsmanov> afeijo, make sure your MTA is working(exim4, sendmail ...)
<hytreem> wl46683390_, see my PM
<afeijo> ROsmanov, my php sites send emails without problems
<wl46683390_> what is pm?
<hytreem> !pm | wl46683390_
<ubottu> wl46683390_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kothaguy_ubuntu>  ROsmanov,jrib :Sorry,if i am irritating you,i have to mount /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3 whether i have to type sudo mkdir /dev/sda1/myfoldername
<AStyx> wl46683390, join #ubuntu-cn
<mix22891> hello. why i can't save passwords on FireFox ?
<jrib> kothaguy_ubuntu: you can do « mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 » but you have to create /media/sda1 first.  To create /media/sda1, you do « mkdir /media/sda1 »
<nn102400> duckstar, if it doesn't play in mplayer its most likely un-supported. mplayer has been able to play anything I have thrown at it. If it can play it, its most likely a bad encoding.
<imanc> yer
<nn102400> duckstar, *if it can't play it, its a bad encoding
<dirty-d_> sup peeps!
<mix22891> hello. why i can't save passwords on FireFox ?
<ruan> mix22891: why doesn't it save?
<duckstar> nn102400,  Thanks for the reply.  I got the file from somewhere that confirms its working.  When i try and play the file using the mplayer test.mkv command it starts loading the file and then says Seek failed.
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, for instance, make folder: mkdir /media/my_folder. Then add a line to /etc/fstab like UUID=/dev/sda1 /backup ext4 defaults 0 0  .... and mount it: sudo mount -a
<mix22891> yes
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, sorry I've an error in the fstab line. I'll post a sample for u ... wait a minute
<duckstar> nn102400,  Also when trying to play it in XBMC it trys to play it as a audio file, but i think that is because XBMC does not support VC-1
<ruan> mix22891: so.. it doesn't save when you press Remember password?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :ok
<mix22891> yes
<ruan> mix22891: is it not in preferences > security > saved passwords?
<duckstar> I have also installed the non-free codecs... i think...
<[TK]D-Fender> mix22891: Ar you clearing them on exit, etc perhaps in your security opitons.....
<nn102400> duckstar, in my experience if it says seek failed it normally means that its a incomplete file.
<BluesKaj> duckstar, xbmc is ok but try using vlc on it's own, if the media won't play then the codec is probly corrupted
<Diverdude> Hello. I have some eps files created in matlab. I need to submit these to a journal, but in order to do this i need to somehow embed the fonts in the eps. how can i do this?
<nn102400> duckstar, or its missing some sort of important headder
<duckstar> Ok.  Thanks for your help.  I might try redownloading it.  To be honest i did have alot of trouble extracting it
<mix22891> thank you!
<mix22891> :)
<duckstar> nn102400, ,bluekaJ  But don't worry the questions dont end there..
<[TK]D-Fender> Diverdude: Isn't the point of EPS that the fonts are already embedded?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :i got it,i just typed gksudo nautilus,and opened the .media/sda3 folder,and opened the properties and given them permission..it is working now,now i can do copy/paste...Thank you for your time
<[TK]D-Fender> Diverdude: thats the "Encapsulated" part last I heard
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :sorry /media/sda3
<Diverdude> [TK]D-Fender, well, it not
<[TK]D-Fender> Diverdude: Interesting..
<CiSense> help plz: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Diverdude> [TK]D-Fender, otherwise i could publish it without problem...but the fonts are not embedded
<teweWork> not ubuntu related but can anyone tell me how can i find files with non-ascii characters in their filename and remove them, i can find them with find . -type d | grep -P '[^ -~\n]' but when trying to do xargs rm then the filenames are escaped and it doesn't work? or tell mer where should i ask these kind of questions :)
<Pici> teweWork: #bash would be the best place imo.
<hwilde> teweWork, you're probably just missing the right combination of single and double quotes but i dunno
<nn102400> CiSense, looks like your missing a major compression library. -- Which program causes the error ?
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577475/
<duckstar> Ok.  Not that it bothers me, but mplayer or vlc can't play any .mkv files without being really choppy.  But XBMC is fine with them ?
<wl46683390_> 雨林沐风
<CiSense> nn102400, imprudence  viewer
<wl46683390_> ylmf linux
<teweWork> Pici, hwilde: thx, gonna try
<ruan> !cn | wl46683390_
<ubottu> wl46683390_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Curly_Q> Just curious folks, Is there a preference using VNC clients for Windows connecting to Linux? I have tried Tight VNC and Real VNC, I don't think Putty has a GUI with it though. The GUI is what I am interested in. I know that Putty tunnels though.
<wl46683390_> my linux is ubuntu 9.04
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, I already had /dev/sdb1 mounted on /backup
<greppy> Curly_Q: tunnel vnc over a putty ssh connection
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :today i am facing several issues,i am unable to open an ubuntu related sites in my browser,like launchpad,ubuntuforums.org ,but i can open other sites like google,facebook,rediff ,i tried on difeerent browsers,but i am unable to do,i deleted the browsing history,cache also,what to do?
<Curly_Q> Greppy is that possible?
<ubuntu-usr> join #joomla
<amateur> woooooooo
<wl46683390_> how could rasiae it?
<huanglong> hello,when i winetricks (wine1.3) ...but msxml3 failed :(
<greppy> Curly_Q: yes.
<Curly_Q> I never tried it.
<ruan> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Maddeth> Curly_Q, also have a look at xming or varients
<amateur> ok  too much boy
<Curly_Q> Thanks. What are the advantages with tunneling with Putty?
<ruan> wl46683390
<ruan> see above link
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, what stuff your browser outputs?
<v3ctor> teweWork: use rm --
<nn102400> CiSense, Open terminal --> run "sudo apt-get install zlib1g"
<duckstar> Sorry correction.  VLC stutters trying to play 1080p from a mounted NAS drive.  Its fine on WMV and avi
<CiSense> nn102400, ta
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, 404 Not Found, Server Not Found ...?
<greppy> Curly_Q: encryption of the connection.
<CiSense> nn102400, zlib1g is already the newest version.
<Curly_Q> Greppy that brings me to another question, can tunneling be used to surf the net with a Proxy server and are there proxy servers out there that are free?
<nn102400> duckstar, I have played 1080p mkv files .. They work fine but use a bit of cpu. You really need a fast computer to keep up with the codec
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :it is stating oops,google chrome cant found, in mozilla,it is problem loading page
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, but i can open any other sites,whats going wrong with these sites for me?
<greppy> Curly_Q: yes, and yes, but I don't have details on any open proxys
<Curly_Q> Maddeth, thanks for the heads up on Xming or varients. I am looking at that now.
<teweWork> v3ctor: thx, and how can i copy them?
<Curly_Q> Thanks Greppy.
<Maddeth> Curly_Q, no worries, also for proxying look into the TOR project
<nn102400> CiSense, run "sudo apt-get --reinstall install zlib1g"
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, try to open in anonymizer
<duckstar> nn102400,  Surely it would be some sort of codec problem if they work fine in xbmc ?
<Ascavasaion> How do I get identd running on my laptop?  I installed pidentd through Synaptic and then tried to connect to an IRC server and it says I need to run identd
<andornaut> Is there anyway to check in linux what ide channels your HDs are using? My bios lists that info only when in IDE (not SATA) mode, and I suspect that one of my data drives shares a chan (if that's the correct term) with the boot drive.
<v3ctor> teweWork: i have not done that, i have only ever removed them
<duckstar> nn102400,  i run XBMC in the same session, not in its only session
<Curly_Q> Greppy, thanks for that link. I just bookmarked it.   :)
<nn102400> duckstar, most likely btw where are you getting these videos from anyway
<hytreem> wl46683390_, why did you try sending me a picture?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :what is that anonymizer,the other thing is i cant even update using update manager,they are showing errors in fetching?
<ku4eto> sda
<ku4eto> sad
<ku4eto> sad
<ku4eto> dsa
<FloodBot1> ku4eto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluj> does anyone know what it is that makes gdm in ubuntu (10.04 in my case) be in clone mode right out of the box when using dual-head? i'm trying to enforce this in a different environment (where it likes to use extended-span mode)
<duckstar> nn102400, I get them from Usenet
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, http://wellkin.info/ano/
<Pumpkin-> Ascavasaion: the IRC server needs to be able to make the connection to your machine running identd (TCP/113). So if you are behind NAT, and not port forwarding TCP/113, it won't work.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :i cant paste in pastebin also
<Ascavasaion> Pumpkin-: So in Firestarter I should open port 113?
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, maybe a proxy or even ISP block connections to those sites
<nn102400> duckstar, its possible that the format is just messed up on thoes piticular files.
<nn102400> I got a lot of content from rolly.com .. All there mkv formats worked fine.
<kylelipp> Can anyone help me w/ Ubuntu on a CR-48?
<Pumpkin-> I don't know firestarter, but yes, the IRC server needs to be able to connect to you on TCP/113
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, does http://wellkin.info/ano/ open some of the sites?
<root_> who is know hack
<Pumpkin-> (and that includes getting past your NAT if you have NAT)
<BluesKaj> !hack | root_
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, it could be also your firewall
<Ascavasaion> Pumpkin-: Okay, I allowed all connections through 113
<jfcaron> When I use Synaptic or apt-get I get a huge list of errors, all referring to dpkg file lists being missing: "assuming package has no files installed".  This means that when I try to apt-get remove a package, the files are not removed because dpkg doesn't know about them!  Is there a way to "rebuild" the list of files?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :i am trying,one minute
<BluesKaj> root_, no hacking here
<duckstar> nn102400,  i am just testing between all the vieo files i have.  It seems any 720p or under works fine in vlc but anything 1080p isn't.  In XBMC everything plays.  Is there a cache setting that is maybe choking me ? since i am streaming these off  mount NAS drives
<nn102400> duckstar, alright .. try  mplayer -cache 80000 /path/to/file
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :yes they are opening in that browser,i dont know till evening i am browsing the sites,i disabled firewall,wait i will check and tell you
<wj> !!
<Ascavasaion> Pumpkin-: Never worked :(
<nn102400> duckstar, I stream 1080p off of NFS and it works fine .. usually 1 to 2 MB/s though of data
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :now also i am uanble to open in my browser,in anonymous i can open,why it is happening,does my isp blocked these sites?
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, hmm. It could be a firewall on a proxy... R U using a proxy?
<nishant> does anyone feel ubuntu netbook GUI is slow ?
<andornaut> checked /proc/scsi/scsi and all my hds are listed on the same chan with the same id. Does that look right? Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
<andornaut> (they're sata drives, not scsi)
<Curly_Q> Maddeth is Xming a Windows tool VMware? Please tell me a bit about it?
<Curly_Q> I am on a website looking at it. It looks very attractive.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, no,till evening i am using those sites,i just run an clamtk scan,while running at that time,i am unable to do that,any link between clamtk scanner and these sites/
<Maddeth> Xming is a windows tool, sorry I may have got confused as to what you were trying to do :)
<Maddeth> @ Curly_Q ^
<duckstar> nn102400, Takes ages to type the paths.  is there some sort of auto fill ?  like type the first part in then let the terminal autofill ?
<Curly_Q> Maddeth I am glad you mentioned it. I am very curious about Xming.
<nishant> Xming is a window manager ?
<nishant> Anyway I find the Ubuntu netbook gui is slow
<Phong_> hi guys
<nn102400> duckstar, tab and dubble tab
<edbian> nishant, xming is an Xserver that runs on windows
<edbian> Phong_, hello
<duckstar> nn102400,  Cheers.  Nope its still laggy
<Phong_> i have off topic question what is it meant by : Recovery Audit Expert
<duckstar> nn102400,  Less Laggy..
<nishant> Right
<Curly_Q> Is Xming a VMware application?
<nn102400> duckstar, tab fills in ... dubble tab lists everything int that directory that is under the characters you already have down
<jfcaron> nishant: Aye, I found that Ubuntu Desktop ran better on my eeepc than Ubuntu Netbook.
<edbian> Curly_Q, What is a VMware application?  VMware runs virtual machines, not applications.  xming is an Xserver that runs on windows
<nishant> Exactly I find the Netbook GUI needs to be re designed for speed , jfcaron , do you have any suggestions for power saving ?
<nn102400> duckstar, my experience is that broken formats usually spit out a lot of junk on the terminal about broken crc or somthing like that .. and dont play right with a lot of skips and glitches
<Curly_Q> Edbian, sorry for the confusion. So Xming is an application that is not an OS but runs on top of Windows. Thanks for that info.
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, I have never used clamtk/clamav. I guess clamav blocks connections. I'd turn it to scan on-demand, since IMHO Ubuntu is safe enough to get rid of antiviruses, until U don't send something to Windows users(U'd probably need clamav just to check emails to forward emails ...)
<nn102400> duckstar, if its not the format try the -frameskip option to speed up the sound.
<edbian> Curly_Q, that is right.  No worries :)
<Curly_Q> I learned something new today. Thanks.
<Maddeth> Curly_Q, sorry for confusing you
<Curly_Q> Maddeth, you enlightened me immensely. Thanks for the confusion.   hehe
<kaushal> Hi
<Abhijit> hi
<searching> ps aux and /usr/bin/python use 46% cpu that freeze my pc is there a bug or something or solution ?
<kaushal> is there a debug window while installing Ubuntu OS ?
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, personally, I don't have antiviruses at all. Gmail does basic scans for me ;) I just try to keep FS permissions and firewall settings right
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, : i am purely using ubuntu,i dont have any windows in my laptop,i installed it because,all my frnds r windows users,when they insert their usbs into mine,i thought i would get viruses,thats y i installed it
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, windows viruses are nothing for Ubuntu
<jfcaron> nishant: Nothing specifically, I found that I mostly use my netbook while it is plugged in, so power isn't an issue for me.  Apparently Leeenux (which I use - Ubuntu variant) does have extra power-related stuff though.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, ,can i remove that clamtk?
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, I think yes. I'd remove it
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ROsmanov, :ok,thank you
<koolhead17> searching, what application your running
<nishant> Leenux right will chek out .
<ROsmanov> kothaguy_ubuntu, however, not fact that just clamav blocks connections
<searching> Firefox
<nishant> so you dont use the netbook GUI any more jfcaron ? have you changed to desktop ?
<mati_> ubuntu 10.10
<jfcaron> nishant:  Indeed, just regular gnome-desktop is faster and more useful than the netbook GUI for me.
<Roasted_> Question - Using an Ubuntu machine on a Windows domain, I somehow managed to change my default terminal to sh. I want it to be back to bash. I issued the chsh command to change it, but it failed because my domain user (obviously) does not reside in /etc/passwd. This is a problem because this happens on my account to EVERY Ubuntu computer on the domain. How can I fix it?
<nishant> yes jfcaron thanks I was thinking the same and was wondeing why it had such a different GUI than desktop without much advantgae
<mati_> kubuntu
<jfcaron> nishant: The netbook GUI seems to be aimed at the "internet appliance" style of netbook user, who just wants one-click internets, but not much other functionality.  It's also difficult to customize.
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, what about export SHELL=bash in ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile or ~/.profile?
<Roasted_> It
<Roasted_> It's also slow
<speedy> I tried the Natty-desktop iso and the DVD ISO and had issues with both ISO's d/l'ed fresh iso's still same thing it freezes up when tring to run stuff open terminal then locks can't do nothing very buggy it seems also ran updates stopped while trying to update oh well it is alpaha 3 but still has issues not to happy about the new look i like old GNOME better just my opinion
<Roasted_> R0smanov, uhh fill in the gaps there a little bit. Are you suggesting I add SHELL=bash at... what... the bottom of all 3 of those config files?
<nishant> RIght yes , seems more cloud type of OS
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, my bad that's an O not a 0. I was wondering why tab didnt complete your name.
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, no. add "export SHELL=bash in ~/.bashrc"
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, okay. does it matter where within the file I add it?
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, append it to the end of file
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, I gotta log out and in as my domain user. Ill try it now. thanks.
<fixxxermet> I'm on ubuntu 10.10 but want to use a Natty package (ntp).  What's the best way to do this?
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, didn't work.
<speedy> after desktop loads seems fine then all off the borders window mangaer stops then locks me out of doing anything short of a cold reboot bummer
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, then "source ~/.bashrc" should change your default shell instantly. However, for instance, sshd can load ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile or some other rc-file
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, what I dont understand is how it triggers on WHEREVER my account logs in.
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, I thought I could just delete the profile entry and I'd be good. But I logged on a different PC and it was still there. the sh is such a pita too when Im doing terminal.
<prodigy0987> fixxxermet: Maverick has the ntp packages as well, will that do?
<jrib> Roasted_: you're using likewise open?
<Roasted_> jrib, yes.
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, I'd quote "man bash": When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or as a non-interactive shell with the --login option, it first reads  and  executes
<ROsmanov>        commands  from  the  file  /etc/profile, if that file exists.  After reading that file, it looks for ~/.bash_profile, ~/.bash_login, and
<ROsmanov>        ~/.profile, in that order, and reads and executes commands from the first one that exists and is readable.
<jrib> ROsmanov: isn't there an associated config file for likewise open where you can set users' shell?
<Roasted_> jrib, the thing is, this changed after I ran a command in terminal under my domain user name.
<jrib> Roasted_: what command?
<Roasted_> jrib, I was testing out a command to mount my share to gvfs. I ran gvfs-mount smb://server/users/#()
<anubarack_> guys is there an alternative to gyazio for ubuntu ? or at least something similar
<Roasted_> jrib, and bam. all downhill from there.
<Roasted_> jrib, the command was suggested to me by a user here, as #() was supposedly a wild card for whoever was actively logged in.
<Roasted_> jrib, but it obviously went south on me
<fixxxermet> prodigy0987: I want the latest version, as it has some new options
<ROsmanov> jrib, ~/.profile should keep user's settings. Mine loads ~/.bashrc
<prodigy0987> fixxxermet: okie-doke, then you might be able to download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ntp and install it with 'dpkg -i'
<jrib> ROsmanov: but by the time any of that is sourced, it's too late.  The user already has a shell.  No?
<prodigy0987> fixxxermet: if that doesn't work (due to dependencies or whatnot), i'd install from source
<Roasted_> jrib, do you think what I did is reversible?
<jrib> Roasted_: well I don't see how it could possibly change the shell.  But did you check if you've a setting for bash as users' shell in the config file for likewise open?
<Roasted_> jrib, I'm not sure how I would have, as other domain users on likewise open do not exhibit the same issues.
<Roasted_> jrib, its JUST my account, which is where I ran the command.
<jrib> Roasted_: in any case, does the setting exist there?
<Roasted_> jrib, within likewise open config? I'm not sure. I'm looking for it now. Do you by chance know where it resides?
<anubarack_> no one ? :(
<Roasted_> what is gyazio?
<jrib> Roasted_: I found this mention: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569865 I'm not familiar with likwise open, but I assume lwconfig just modifies a config file somewhere.  Or maybe you can query with lwconfig what current settings are
<Abhijit> anubarack_, what does gyazio do?
<OerHeks> Gyazo lets you instantly grab the screen and upload the image to the web
<jrib> Roasted_: maybe this makes more sense to you than to me: http://www.likewise.com/resources/documentation_library/manuals/open/likewise-open-guide.html#SetHomeDirAndShell
<ruan> how do i close a PM tab with irssi?
<jpds> ruan: /win close
<ruan>  /part didn't work
<v3ctor> ruan: /window close
<ruan> jpds: thanks
<anubarack_> it's gyazo, my bad, and it lets you select a part of the screen (like sniping tool in win7) and it uploads to their site, giving you the url
<dirty-d_> to close a window, just do /wc
<ZacLnxNewb> hi
<jrib> Roasted_: here's someone modifying the lsassd.conf directly: http://www.virtuallyghetto.com/2010/06/how-to-configure-likewise-open-ad.html
<ZacLnxNewb> I'm trying to install grub boot loader, but seem to be having trouble
<ZacLnxNewb> Currently the error I'm getting is "not found or not a block device"
<ZacLnxNewb> I'm trying to reinstall windows from a recovery partition
<Abhijit> anubarack_, wait
<mr_chris> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 desktop that authenticates through ldap. GDM is keeping a list of previously logged in users. How do I clear that list?
<ZacLnxNewb> ZacLnxNewb:  Basically, running the windows recovery partition seems to format, kill the mbr, restart, and then I get a grub error
<Roasted_> jrib, well so far the global "change everybody to bash" command failed. :(
<Roasted_> jrib, looking over more of those links now.
<ZacLnxNewb> So I'm trying to reinstall grub, but none of the google searches I've done have helped
<OerHeks> AnubArack, there is a linux client @ http://gyazo.com/en
<mr_chris> ZacLnxNewb, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gandhijee> can i install a maverick package on karmic?
<anubarack_> OerHeks, oh my bad :( when i did a google search i saw people asking about gyazo + wine so I thought it never had a linux version
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I deleted and reconfigured all of my partitions
<Abhijit> gandhijee, yes
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I'm now using linux netbook live cd via a flash dri e
<OerHeks> anubarack_, it needs imagemagic, and the download is just a script.
<mr_chris> So you're trying to reinstall grub after deleting all of your partitions? Did you reinstall or did you just resize the partitions with gparted?
<moltendorf> Does anyone know what FTP server comes preinstalled on ubuntu server 10.10 and how I can configure it, even though I only configured the server to work with ssh?
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: I just deleted and made new partitions with gparted, and I'm not sure I configured them correctly at that
<fixxxermet> prodigy0987: yeah, that didn't work due to dependencies.  I'll have to compile from source.
<blizzi> moltendorf, you can use sftp as part of ssh
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: If that's the cased, you hosed your existing installation. You need to reinstall.
<jrib> Roasted_: there seem to be mentions of a "template shell= /bin/bash" setting in smb.conf on google.  So maybe check into that as well (since the command you issued involved samba).  I'm not sure how things interact with likewise open, but just throwing things out there for you to check
<moltendorf> Ah, so that explains sftp working but not regular ftp.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  Alright, how long are you going to be on?
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I'll be back shortly
<Roasted_> jrib, nothing is working. wow.
<Roasted_> jrib, why did I run that fn command.
<moltendorf> Thanks, you just blew my mind (with an obvious statement), dang I'm tired. ^^
<RingZer0> So, if I have screen open, and I ssh into another machine, then do screen -dr (take over screen on next host), how do i get my keyboard ctrl+a,n to work for the deepest level of ssh
<jrib> Roasted_: also, depending on whether you actually want to figure out how things work or whether you just want this thing to work because you have to do other things, you can just have sh point to bash... (sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash).  It's not ideal, but if you have more important things to do...
<anadon> hey, anyone able to give grub help?
<Roasted_> jrib, I would like to understand what the hell happened as well as fixing it. I hate to just fix them without knowing what in the world happened.
<RingZer0> anadon: dont ask to ask, just ask your question.  if someone knows they will respond
<Abhijit> anadon, ask
<anadon> k, "update-grub" ignores my windows 7 installation
<anadon> how do I fix that?
<ROsmanov> anadon, btw webmin is a good gui for that. U may add/modify grub entries there easily as well
<jrib> Roasted_: http://www.likewise.com/community/index.php/forums/viewthread/932/#2787 there's some talk there about clearing cache after changing shell
<AStyx> anadon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<Roasted_> jrib, I did that :(
<Roasted_> jrib, let me read over it though
<AStyx> it costs only some seconds to google
<Roasted_> jrib, Im also curious what user I have to be logged in as when I do those registry changes.
<Roasted_> jrib, because I dont know how to set my domain user to have sudo rights, so I cant run sudo commands. So is local administrator on the ubuntu machine okay????
<jrib> Roasted_: your questions are my first exposure to likewise open, so don't know much.  Do you know if these settings are stored in the user's home or in some other way?  What are these .reg files that are always referred to?  What does lwconfig actually do?
<jfcaron> When I am using apt-get interactively, is there a way to direct the output to a file while still being able to tell it [Y/n] when it asks for confirmation?
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  Okay, I have 222 GB of hard drive space to allocate
<Roasted_> jrib, I'm not sure what lwconfig does. I'm new to likewise open as well. I ran with it after I heard canonical recommends it for AD integration as we are flirting with introducing Ubuntu to "the wild" here at work. I do not believe settings are locally stored because I have deleted my profile dozens of times and logged into completely different computers with the exact same results, but again, only under MY username.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  and there's a recovery partition containing my windows 7 recovery that I want to install
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: What is it you're trying to do?
<edbian> jfcaron, sudo apt-get -y install <something> >file.txt   ?  (just a guess)
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  Install a fresh install of windows 7 as the primary operating system, using the recovery partition
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, I didn't use likewise open. But for "sudo" rights in ubuntu user should be listed in /etc/sudoers
<jrib> Roasted_: this last link http://www.likewise.com/community/index.php/forums/viewthread/932/#2787 has Jonathan suggesting su - root for the lwconfig command and then running lw-ad-cache delete-all "on the client" which I suppose means "as the normal user"
<jfcaron> edbian: But that assumes that I will want to say yes to each query..I guess that's generally the case.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  and after I get that work, I'm going to reinstall ubuntu netbook alongside it
<Roasted_> ROsmanov, right, but I'm not sure how I add DOMAIN users to /etc/sudoers. Just DOMAIN\my_user??
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I currently have 222GB of unallocated space
<Roasted_> jrib, I tried running su -.... but I keep getting uathentication failure.
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: When you deleted your partitions, did you also delete the Recovery partition or leave it intact?
<edbian> jfcaron, If you don't want to then do this: sudo apt-get install <something> >file.txt   what gets saved? I've never tried it
<jrib> Roasted_: do you know how to add users to groups?  Should be able to just add them to the "admin" group.  Sorry, when Jonathan says "su - root", on ubuntu, you can read that as "run with sudo"
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I want to give 65 GB for the windows partition, 14 for ubuntu, and 1 GB for swap, and the rest will be "Storage"
<Roasted_> jrib, it's not. It deletes the slash and makes it DOMAINmy_user
<edbian> jfcaron, btw dpkg and apt keep logs in  /var/log (they log everything you do using each of them respectively)
<edbian> jfcaron, And since every package manager uses dpkg the dpkg log is a complete history of all package management
<Abhijit> anubarack_, i am unable to search for that software. some day ago there was an articlce on that software in omgubuntu. but i forget its name.  also omg site is down now. cant help
<jrib> Roasted_: so you're trying http://www.likewise.com/resources/documentation_library/manuals/open/likewise-open-guide.html#id2714877 and it doesn't work?
<anubarack_> Abhijit, ty for your support ... i just downloaded Shutter
<Roasted_> jrib, sec, I might have found how to add domain users as admins...
<Abhijit> omg
<anubarack_> it's more advanced but it gets the job done
<Abhijit> anubarack_, thats the one i am talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Abhijit> :-D
<b0ss8055> how to edit linux registry?
<mr_chris> b0ss8055: There isn't one.
<anubarack_> b0ss8055, wtf? linux registry?
<jrib> b0ss8055: what do you want to accomplish exactly?  Why do you want to "edit linux registry"?
<anubarack_> meybe he wants to edit wine registry
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I understand this is a pain in the ass >.>
<b0ss8055> der s no regstry for linux?
<anubarack_> no
<jpds> b0ss8055: No.
<ROsmanov> Roasted_, http://www.likewise.com/resources/documentation_library/manuals/open/likewise-open-guide.html#ConfigSudoers ?
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: You said "recovery partition". Did you leave that partition intact or delete it?
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I left that intact
<anadon> Still having problems with grub finding windows
<Roasted_> uh
<compdoc> b0ss8055, are you having a problem youre trying to fix?
<Roasted_> its fixed?
<mr_chris> So you should have a recovery partition followed by your 222 GB of unallocated space, yes?
<jrib> Roasted_: eh?
<Roasted_> jrib, I read online when I add domain users to sudoers, I need to use DOMAIN\\ instead of DOMAIN\
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: it displays it as 222GB of unallocated space then followed by the partition, but yes
<Roasted_> jrib, so I did, rebooted, and went into terminal, and my terminal prompt was normal. Oddly, I still dont have sudo rights.
<jrib> Roasted_: heh...
<b0ss8055> b4 smedays i want to hide ntfs drives 4m ma desktop in ubuntu,i googld and found smethn wich is a subtitute for windws regstry in linux..it wrkd..nw i wnt to display drives in places on xubuntu
<jfcaron> edbian: Then apt-get doesn't complete, and the file to which the output was directed contains the contents of the [Y/n] prompt.
<edbian> jfcaron, Did you read what I said about the logs?  Does that solve your problem?
<Roasted_> jrib, I brought sudoers file back to default. rebooting my VM now. If it works, Ill also try it on my ubuntu laptop here for a final test.
<Roasted_> jrib, now THAT is confusing...
<jfcaron> edbian: Ah sorry, I read that after I typed my thing.  Yes I think so.
<edbian> jfcaron, no worries.  Glad I could help!
<mr_chris> So use gparted to make a 65gb ntfs partition, a 14GB ext4 partition, and a 1GB swap partition, and assign the rest as NTFS so you can read it both from Windows and Ubuntu. Then install windows, then install Ubuntu and manually tell it to use the 14GB partition as /.
<edbian> mr_chris,  and tell Ubuntu to use the swap.
<anubarack_> wow! the new speedtest.net is so sexy <3
<Roasted_> jrib, worked again on VM when rebooted. Going to try my laptop now. I'll brb...
<mati_> :http://www.ubuntu.com
<mr_chris> edbian, ZacLnxNewb: Yes. Thanks.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: How do I configure those paritions?  I can only have two primary partitions
<edbian> ZacLnxNewb, You are allowed 4 primary partitions.
<azertyy> hello i got ubuntu
<mr_chris> ZacLnxNewb: You can always add them as logical partitions.
<anadon> need help getting grub to recognize windows
<edbian> azertyy, hi.  Do you have a question about it?  That's the purpose of this channel.
<azertyy> ubuntu is it for always problemer     ?
<ZacLnxNewb> edbian:  It tells me two >.>
<mati_> http://www.lapstore.de/
<azertyy> every day i got a problem on my ubuntu system
<edbian> ZacLnxNewb, But things in an extended partition.  You can but as many partitions as you want inside an extended partition
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: This is assuming that you haven't changed the partition number of your recovery partition. If you have, it's unlikely that you'll be able to boot into it.
<edbian> anadon, Have you tried sudo update-grub2?  It searches for other OS's
<mati_> http://www.lapstore.de/f.php/shop/lapstore/f/101/lang/x/kw/Notebooks_-Gebraucht_Lenovo_-_IBM-/
<mr_chris> ZacLnxNewb: Yes, what edbian said.
<azertyy> today is : this is what i got : i can't able to ssh to my system
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: I haven't touched the other recovery partition
<azertyy> this is what i got : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<mati_> daniel@60-234-251-152.bitstream.orcon.net.nz
<anadon> edbian --command doesn't exist
<Pici> mati_: Are you asking us a question?
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: Then you should be ok.
<azertyy> what i have to do ?
<edbian> anadon, sudo update-grub
<anadon> edbian: did it
<edbian> anadon, Apparently Ubuntu doesn't make the distinction between grub and grub2 anymore.
<edbian> anadon, Did it work?
<anadon> edbian: nope...
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  Before, I was able to access the recovery partition, but it seems to kill the grub boot loader before restarting, then I get an error "invalid file system"   "grub rescue"
<edbian> anadon, What did it output?  Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l for me?
<anadon> edbian: starting to wonder if in recovering ubuntu it killled windows
<anubarack_> speaking of GRUB how can i reduce the timer on the screen after I select Ubuntu ? (the one with the curent kernel, recovery for it, previous kernel, recover of that)
<edbian> anadon, That's what I'm checking with fdisk -l  :)
<mr_chris> That's why you install Linux and Grub last.
<mati_> Protected Object
<anadon> edbian: what's pastebin?
<mr_chris> ZacLnxNewb: You have another option if you don't want to fight with partitioning. Make all of the unallocated space NTFS, and install Ubuntu through Wubi.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: But how do I start the windows 7 install?
<codebeaker> hi all… query regarding inittab - is that really, fully replaced by upstart on Ubuntu (working with a 10.4LTS server)
<jrib> !inittab | codebeaker
<ubottu> codebeaker: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: From the recovery partition. There is normally a shortcut key you have to press when you boot it.
<edbian> anadon, Website that lets you temporarily put text on a website.   www.pastebin.com
<codebeaker> … seems strange that there's still rc.d, and upstart together, why are default packages not shipping with that? (thanks jrib)
<mr_chris> ZacLnxNewb: It's vendor specific.
<azertyy> hello i can't ssh my machine this is what i got : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<anubarack_> anadon, pastebin.com is a site where you can share code, or any large amount of text (via Paste-ing)
<azertyy> wt 2 od ?
<mati_> Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
<jrib> codebeaker: upstart runs sysv-init scripts so as not to break packages that haven't been upgraded yet
<terry> mr_chris: That's not a good way to go. wubi is ok but you can not build a fully functioning linux system on ntfs or vfat
<mr_chris> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 desktop that authenticates through ldap. GDM is keeping a list of previously logged in users. How do I clear that list?
<codebeaker> great to know
<azertyy> hello i can't ssh my machine this is what i got : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host                whtat to do ?
<anadon> ebbian: http://pastebin.com/vA42Btg8
<IdleOne> Pici: seems mati has a ctrl-v random issue
<codebeaker> to that end jrib does it make sense to stop using cron, and use upstart's scheduled timers?
<mati_> debian 6.0.0
<edbian> anadon, reading
<edbian> anadon, Make sure you spell my name right.
<anadon> edbian: sorry
<mr_chris> terry: Understood. I just recommend it for new users who are getting to know it.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  How so?  I need a boot loader to select the windows 7 partition don't I?
<mati_> mati
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: What kind of computer do you have?
<edbian> anadon, That's ok.  Alright update-grub didn't find windows.  Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l so I can see it's there?
<mati_> ibm t60
<Guest40696> hi
<ruan> is there a page which lists the differences between ubuntu/debian/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu?
<IdleOne> !ot > mati_
<ubottu> mati_, please see my private message
<mati_> nx
<ZacLnxNewb> edbian: you're talking to me?
<jrib> codebeaker: I'd stick with cron personally for now though I think the intent is for upstart to eventually be able to replace cron (can it already?)
<edbian> ZacLnxNewb, No.  I'm talking to anadon... I said his name
<ruan> !enter | mati_
<ubottu> mati_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anadon> edbian: http://pastebin.com/jsq8aZZE
<codebeaker> jrib: it reports that it can handle scheduled periodic tasks… and I have some transparency problems with Cron not sending mails (and then having to figure out which flavor of cron, cron actually is)
<qba> qba1707
<edbian> anadon, reading
<mati_> http://www.debian.org/
<ruan> mati_: ?
<ZacLnxNewb> I'll be right back probably
<jrib> mati_: stop pasting random things please
<Roasted_> jrib, we're gooooooooooood
<jrib> Roasted_: cool, now recreate the issue and solution :)
<edbian> anadon, There are two NTFS (windows) partitions.  One is rather small, probably the recovery partition.  The other is quite large, this must be your windows install.  Now we need to make a file in grub.  I'm going to look up a how to.
<Roasted_> jrib, Im having a hard time understanding if the commands I issued fixed it or if the attempt to add to sudoers did it. But I doubt that had any bearing on it.
<azertyy> hello i can't ssh my machine this is what i got : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host                whtat to do ?
<anadon> edbian: thanks!
<Roasted_> jrib, because I didnt even add my domain user to sudoers properly, as when I rebooted and logged in he had no sudo rights.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: how do I boot into the recovery partition without a boot loader?
<Roasted_> jrib, so me thinks it just took a minute to kick in after I issued the command
<edbian> anadon, I'm reading.  You should too.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Roasted_> jrib, either way, thanks for your help. I'll read over these links you sent me (got them saved) so I can learn more about it.
<jrib> Roasted_: I would add the user to the admin group by editing /etc/group and adding the user as DOMAIN\username (that's what the likewise docs seem to recommend)
<mr_chris> ZacLnkNewb: I'm trying to tell you. It is vendor specific. There is normally a shortcut key you have to press to launch it. What kind of computer do you have?
<[TK]D-Fender> ZacLnxNewb: Unless your BIOS lets you pick it (it might), then you need a botoloader
<Guest23334> hehe
<jrib> codebeaker: did you install an mta?
<Roasted_> jrib, sounds good. I dont want my domain users to have admin rights, but I suppose its good to know how to do just in case.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  it was F9 I think, not sure that works though
<mr_chris> ZacLnxNewb: If you were messing with the partition map, you may have broke it.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris: [TK]D-Fender    I'm going to go try it and see if it installs on the ntfs partition I just made
<codebeaker> jrib: yeah, but I'm sure I remember (long time since I had to care about cron mails…) doesn't cron only deliver to the user's local mail spool, then you need a .forward file ?
<Roasted_> have a good one jrib. on to the next problem.
<ZacLnxNewb> mr_chris:  I might've >.>
<ZacLnxNewb> BBS, trying this
<[TK]D-Fender> ZacLnxNewb: Bootloader isn't part of the partition.
<edbian> anadon, alright do this: sudo nano /etc/grub.d/25_windows
<edbian> anadon, and PM me, it's noisy in here
<ZacLnxNewb> [TK]D-Fender:  oh
<[TK]D-Fender> ZacLnxNewb: it is at the start of the drive, separate from partitions
<anadon> edbian: ok
<jnlsnl_> In bin folder in home dir i have a script with: sudo poweroff but when i run my command it says permission denied
<ZacLnxNewb> [TK]D-Fender:  I deleted all my partitions but the recovery partition, that may have screwed up the install process, I'm not sure, bbs
<[TK]D-Fender> ZacLnxNewb: this on a laptop?
<jrib> codebeaker: maybe, not sure
<codebeaker> np jrib - thanks a lot, appreciate it - trying to make monit start reliably…  :) peace!
<anadon> edbian: I entered the uber basic stuff
<edbian> anadon, See my PM ?
<anadon> O
<anubarack_> guyz, is there a way to enable the "middle click scroll" function like we have on windows?
<rekenber> Can I ask some help?
<edbian> rekenber, That's what we're here for
<administrator_> hhaha
<rekenber> I can't go to a channel;
<rekenber> it says :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Pici> !registe | rekenber
<bl4ckcomb> rekenber, google: Nickserv
<Pici> !register | rekenber
<ubottu> rekenber: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<[TK]D-Fender> anubarack_: http://mondotech.blogspot.com/2010/06/dell-latitude-enable-middle-click.html
<anubarack_> [TK]D-Fender, thanke you
<lyceumlab13> hello
<sbalneav> Morning all.  The latest openjdk security update (1.9.7) broke an app of ours around here.  What would be the easiest way to revert to 1.9.5 of the openjdk packages?
<lyceumlab13> Guys any one knows what is alternative for VB scripts in xbuntu
<anubarack_> [TK]D-Fender, I don't have /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ .... futher I could go was /usr/lib/X11/
<[TK]D-Fender> anubarack_: You may have to drill a tiny bit for the exact proper place but yuo can see the general idea there
<Dr_Willis> lyceumlab13:  You mean an alterantive language to use? or a way to emulate vb in linux?
<jiltdil> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<anubarack_> i can ... but this is like my second day on linux ... so I'll not risk experimenting
<rekenber> now, thanks to all =)
<bl4ckcomb> anubarack_, setup a VM or take an image from your disk (clonezilla is free)
<edbian> anubarack_, always risk experimenting!!!! :)
<frimend> How do I find out what gpu I have?
<sbalneav> lyceumlab13: Are you looking for something that will run VB scripts?  Or something that's an alternative to VB scripts?
<lyceumlab13> Normally for learning VBscripts in Browser but Firefox is not executing so have to got idea what to do?
<Pici> lyceumlab13: visual basic?
<bl4ckcomb> frimend, you can get some specs via lspci and google further
<lyceumlab13> yes
<bl4ckcomb> lyceumlab13, vbscript = IE
<lyceumlab13> yes
<bl4ckcomb> use ECMA
<frimend> bl4ckcomb: I don't really know what to filter on, at the lspci output. :)
<sbalneav> lyceumlab13: VB scripts won't work on Linux, as it's a Microsoft only technology.
<lyceumlab13> ok buddy
<jrtayloriv> Where is my "Places" menu stored on disk? Somehow it has been corrupted, where whenever I click on anything in it, it tries to open it in Totem.
<frimend> I tried nvidia and ati and amd, there was no nvidia or amd, and ati got catched by thousands of lines.
<bl4ckcomb> frimend, try $ lspci | grep VGA
<lyceumlab13> BUT many thanks
<sbalneav> You'd either need to convert what you're doing into something like Javascript, or, run Windows in a Virtualbox session under Linux.
<jrtayloriv> (But when I click on the same location from my desktop, it works fine)
<frimend> bl4ckcomb: aaah, vga! :D
<frimend> nice, found it, thanks mate. ;)
<Dr_Willis> jrtayloriv:   You set the default 'open with..' item for folders to be yoru video player some how oerhaps.. Ive sene some guides on fixing that issue. let me see if i can find it.
<jrtayloriv> Dr_Willis, But wouldn't that make it where when I open folders from my desktop, it would do the same thing (because it doesn't right now)
<jigi33> jigi
<jonas_> hi, i just installed virt-manager, but somehow there is an option missing to add a lvm storage. i can't see any option like this
<Dr_Willis> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/ubuntu-location-launchers-error-how-to-reset-gnome-panel-places-menu-launchers-to-open-with-nautilus/
<cutiyar> i cant find package from terminal
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar:  clarify what you mean.
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, which package ?
<cutiyar> Dr_Willis, for example inkscape , eclipse .. etc
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, inkscape , eclipse .. etc
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, make sure you have all your repos enable in software sources
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar:  apt-cache search PATTERN     ...
<BluesKaj> err enabled
<Dr_Willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Dr_Willis> eclipse is in the unuverse reposutory..   it seems.
<anadon> !continuing grub issues not recognizing windows 7
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, how to enable?
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  dirty work around would be to add your own entry for your win7 in /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<MrNoob> hello
<BluesKaj> anadon, sudo update-grub
<ruan> update-grub2
<cutiyar> Dr_Willis, should terminal update take effect if i did update?
<MrNoob> how can i add my windows 7 to grub
<anadon> Dr_Willis: don't know how
<ruan> custom entry.
<speedy> anadon: is it even showing up in the grub boot menu
<anadon> BluesKaj: did it
<anadon> speedy: no
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar:  huh? sudo apt-get update, then apt-get search PATTERN
<ruan> now reboot. and hope it works.
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  forums or grub docs may show an example entry for win7 that can work. or take one from someones grub.cfg that has it.
<MrNoob> how can i add my windows 7 partition to grub
<ruan> after adding a custom entry
<jrtayloriv> Dr_Willis, Actually, it was the file->program associations that were screwed up. I had just assumed it wasn't since it worked fine from the desktop. Anyhow, thanks!
<cutiyar> Dr_Willis, thansk worked
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, open software sources and click on canonical partners and other repos not enabled , except the cdrom
<ruan> MrNoob: if sudo update-grub2 doesn't work, then you'll need to add a custom entry
<Dr_Willis> its odd that grub2 is not seeing the windowes.. I imagine the forums/grub2 wiki may have some tips on making it see win7
<ruan> i've seen quite a few people with this issue
<anadon> Dr_Willis: where??
<MrNoob> that worked i think
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, all are enable except cdrom
<FunnyLookinHat> So I uninstalled Gwibber.... now I tried to re-install it and it won't show up... I mean - notifications show up, but I can't actually open any application window.
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, have you updated?  in the console , sudo apt-get update
<speedy> anadon : boot to the grub menu hit e to edit and add it in find out what drive first like sda sdab etc... i could be wrong but mine is sda and its in my boot menu and works fine
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, yes worked thanks
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, now, sudo apt-get upgrade
<speedy> after u do that b sure to update-grub to c it
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, why upgrade?
<yohyoh> Does anyone here run a pure-ftpd-mysql server? I am trying to edit some of the arguments that the daemon starts with and I can't find the file to edit
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, that will upgrade any existing packages and make more packages available in your source repos
<cmyrland> Hey guys.. It seems like my Fn+F1 wireless killswitch doesn't work, and it's currently set to "off", so I can't get the laptop online. Any ideas what to do? This bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/295216 kinda resembles mine, but I cannot find my DMI_VENDOR in /lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules.. Halp :s
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 295216 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Mini 9 & Mini 12 Wireless toggle function key not connected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, aha ok thansk i will do it later because my internet not that good now
<BluesKaj> cutiyar, it doesn't upgrade the OS, just the packages you have installed
<Dr_Willis> cmyrland:  ive had to boot to windows.. turn on the switch then reboot back to linux. on some problem machines
<cutiyar> BluesKaj, i know but i have 256 mb in update manager
<cmyrland> Dr_Willis, I don't have Windows here :/
<Dr_Willis> cmyrland:  No idea then.
<cmyrland> and it should be possible to tell the computer that this is the killswitch
<MisterTickles> Hey guys, I installed UNR 10.10 on my netbook but I can't figure out how to connect to the internet through my wireless router. I've been trying since yesterday but the OS just won't show me the wireless networks. It's becoming urgent I get connected and would appreciate some help.
<anadon> speedy: I know it's sda2 but I don't know how to make a custom entry with that
<Dr_Willis> cmyrland:  some of those 'switches' are actually buttons, not really switches.. there may be some kernel options or commands to force it on without the button
<hedin> j/ ##PASTE
<vale> hey there, i know it sounds crazy but i want to give it a try
<vale> is it possible to install ubuntu on a gps navigator?
<vale> instead of win CE
<cutiyar> while compiling the source by ./configure at last line it say "http://pastebin.com/TGUeSmtg"
<vick> Hello. What is the default behavior of the equal operator ? Is it the same as the copy constructor ?
<sipior> vick: i think you've got the wrong channel :-)
<ljsoftnet> is there a intel gma 3150 graphics driver:
<MisterTickles> Can anyone at all help me out?
<Dr_Willis> vale:   given the low specs... i would doubt it..  plus what cpu is the thing using.
<vick> sipior, Oh my bad. Thanks.
<jfcaron> I think I'm in a bit of trouble.  I made a big bash script with several hundred lines of "apt-get -y --reinstall install <packagename>", which is now running.  Unfortunately it is taking a long time to process, and it's only about 15% through the lines, and I need to shut down the computer (leaving work with laptop, then getting on a plane).  What is the safest way to stop this script from running, without causing problems from having interrupted 
<Pici> jfcaron: hit ctrl-c while its downloading a package.
<MisterTickles> Hey guys, I installed UNR 10.10 on my netbook but I can't figure out how to connect to the internet through my wireless router. I've been trying since yesterday but the OS just won't show me the wireless networks. It's becoming urgent I get connected and would appreciate some help.
<jfcaron> Pici: What if I miss?
<cmyrland> Dr_Willis, yeah, dmesg tells me that the key combo is uknown and says something about 0x6a, which I guess is the name of my F1 button
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  does the 'addational drivers' tool suggest any other drivers for your wireless?
<sipior> jfcaron: shut down the network interface, and the script will fail on its own
<madwill> is there anyway to record sound without a soundcard ?
<Pici> sipior: Good idea.
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: I'll try to find that additional drivers thing. I'm entirely new to Linux.
<anadon> Need help with grub here not reconizing win7
<madwill> i'd like pulse audio or alsa to create a virtual soundcard and i could use to make ffmpeg thinkgs there is one and then record sounds from it
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: When I click on the little ubuntu icon on the top left then search for additional drivers, I see two tools. One which's icon is a chip and a lock in front of it, the other which is a box with a ruler and other stuff in it.
<jfcaron> sipior,pici: Thanks.
<MisterTickles> Which one am I supposed to use? They both have the same name.
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  i dont use the netbook edition. so not sure what you are refering to.
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  open terminal and run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' perhaps. :)
<MisterTickles> Okay.
<jiltdil> MisterTickles:https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html#wireless  perhaps u get some hep
<anadon> grub help, need to get windows 7 working
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: I did that, it prompted me for my pass which I put in and I got: Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available.
<Magnus> I am not even sure if this is the best IRC-channel for my questions. Where should I post questions on Ubuntu and ISPconfig 3?
<cba123> I have a few USB drives, that I can't mount as a user.  Only as root.  I can then browse the drives as a user, but can't write to them.  If I try to mount via nautilus, I get "Only root can mount /dev/sd* to /media/*" any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  i would connect a wired cable.. and let it check again. yoru wireless card may need addational drivers.
<MisterTickles> Okay Dr_Willis, I'll try doing that.
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  what filesystem is on the drives?
<Pici> Magnus: If thats running on ubuntu server you could try asking in #ubuntu-server
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: Is it okay if I stay here to inform you of progress?
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  as long as you are going to run a cable.. do a update/upgrade also.
<Magnus> Thanks Pici! :)
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  Ive not had to mess with wireless in ages.. so  You got most all tehinfo ui ahve on the topic. :) otheres in here may be able to help with other issues that come up.
<Magnus> Bye
<anadon> some one, please, I need help with grub!
<Pumpkin-> where is the X display driver to load configured. I'm just doing a demo and I don't really care about X performance, I just want it to work, so I want to set it to use vesa as what its using now has some issues.
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: I plugged in an ethernet cable. I'm now connected to the internet.
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: Do I try gksudo jockey-gtk again?
<cba123> Dr_Willis, ext4
<vale> so nobody knows how to install ubuntu on a gps navigator?
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  you must follow the proper ownership and permissions of the files on the drives.  if the files are not owned by the users.. then they cant access the files.
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  yes.
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: I did, it did some updating or something. Now it popped up an issue about there being no proprietary drivers in use on this system with "Broadcom STA wireless driver">
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  heres a paste of my grub.cfg - lines 69-77  (or ther eabout) are the entry to boot windows for me.
<MisterTickles> I get an option to activate the driver. I'm going to do that.
<jiltdil> MisterTickles: what is the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  if you are lucky thats all you needed.
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I've tried chmod and chown
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: What would have been the manual equivalent to typing gksudo jockey-gtk in terminal?
<MisterTickles> jiltdil: One moment please :) It's updating some driver.
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  you havent been doing it right then.  :)  you may want to chown/chmod the Mountpoint. AFTER the disk is mounted. so the root of the drive is also owned by the user.
<speedy> anadon: try this link it may help with grub and win7 >>  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<Dr_Willis> MisterTickles:  system -> admin -> addational drivers.
<sipior> vale: that's begging the question, isn't it? it's not at all clear that such a thing would be possible, especially when you haven't mentioned the make of the device in question. if you're looking for a fun project, however, perhaps you've found it.
<MisterTickles> Ah okay.
<speedy> anadon: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I did "sudo chmod 777 /media/foo" even added -R and "sudo chown cba123 /media/foo"
<jiltdil> Dr_wills: how to password protect ur terminal
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  i do similer things all the time with no hassles..  double check ownership of the files/drives
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  that dose not make any sence.. clarify what you mean.
<jfcaron> Is there a way to boot into a non-graphical ubuntu to do basic maintenance?  Like a "safe-mode"-equivalent?
<ruan> jfcaron: yes there is recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> jfcaron:  the 'text' option,  can do that.. then theres the normal recovery mode..
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: i want to lock my terminal with password.how to do this
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  no idea. never needed to.
<jfcaron> ruan, Dr_Willis: Is it accessed through a special key to press at bootup?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  check the package manager perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> jfcaron:  its in the normal grub menus
<ruan> jfcaron: usually not, it's a different boot option
 * Dr_Willis hates how grub autohides on some systems..
<vale> (sipior) yes, it would be funny, but i have no idea how to compile a gps ubuntu version :S
<ruan> jfcaron: also, you can boot into graphical mode from recovery with "startx"
<Dr_Willis> or edit the grub line at boot and replace 'quiet splash' with 'text' or 'recovery' (i think)
<MisterTickles> Dr_Willis: That fixed it!! Thank you so much!
<ruan> my grub never hid itself :S
<vale> sipior:  yes, it would be funny, but i have no idea how to compile a gps ubuntu version :S
<jfcaron> ruan, Dr_Willis: Ok so first thing is to make grub show itself.
<ruan> jfcaron: yep
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I just opened a root nautilus, and when I try to change the "permissions" of a folder to allow "read and write" file access, it goes back to "---"
<ruan> wasn't there a key to show it.. was it shift?
<sipior> jiltdil: you're looking for "vlock"
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  i would never run nautilus as root..  try it from the command line.
<jiltdil> sipior:dont know about this explain
<sipior> jiltdil: "sudo apt-get install vlock; vlock"
<cba123> Dr_Willis, I knew it wasn't great to do, but I just wanted to try.
<Dr_Willis> cba123:  if you are setting permissions and they are changeing back.. that sounds like either a weird but, some security setting, or  somthing ive never seen befor.. :)
<sipior> jiltdil: perhaps i misunderstand what you're trying to accomplish?
<ruan> is there a way i can add a folder to Places?
<jiltdil> sipior:no i m not asking about that
<speedy> I am no Linux Guru but I will try and help best I can
<jiltdil> sipior: otherwise , what vlock does?
<sipior> jiltdil: it locks your terminal until you provide your password.
<jiltdil> !vlock
<jiltdil> sipior:interactive terminal or terminal in gui
<km> whatis good wireless that i can use with eeepc
<sipior> jiltdil: those are both interactive terminals.
<Baba_b00ie> if i have ssh setup on my desktop. (which i do) how would i connect to a networked x11 session ?
<jiltdil> sipior: how to use this
<jiltdil> sipior: after installing
<sipior> jiltdil: type "vlock"
<speedy> adadon: did that link help
<jiltdil> sipior: nice thanx!
<km> what's a good wireless app that i can use to autodect and setup wireless connection?
<ruan_> km: there is one preinstalled
<speedy> Network manger applet v0.8
<sbalneav> km: If you're using the standard Ubuntu desktop, NetworkManager which comes preinstalled, should work OK
<km> what's it call
<hwilde> km, wicd ?
<km> yes
<jiltdil> sipior: how to set it like that on every time when i open terminal automatically vlock executes itself?
<ruan_> km: network manager
<km> ok
<speedy> it come default
<km> need to install wicd
<speedy> apt-get install wicd
<km> ok
<MrNoob> hello i just updated grub2 but when i go to win7 loader i just get a black screen?
<sipior> jiltdil: you want to lock the terminal when you start it? why not just not spawn the terminal until you're ready to use it?
<magellan> may i ask whats the command that count the line in a file
<sipior> jiltdil: you could add it to .bashrc, i suppose. that would drive be crazy in short order, frankly.
<MrNoob> any ideas?
<jiltdil> sipior: should i go to /etc/bashrc
<Pici> magellan: wc -l filename
<MrNoob> you just helped me but i get a black screen now?
<MrNoob> hello i just updated grub2 but when i go to win7 loader i just get a black screen?
<sipior> jiltdil: i wouldn't. it's a bad idea, frankly.
<corinth> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, which is up to date with updates. I just installed the ATI flgrx restricted driver...and after rebooting to enable it I'm stuck at a text login. Help?
<speedy> corinth: boot with ur cd r dvd and do a recovery process
<OraLinda> Hi all.
<corinth> speedy: I installed using Wubi
<OraLinda> Where can I get the source for the gorgeous libvisual plugin infinite I can see running in Totem ?
<jiltdil> sipior:thanx i only want to learn not to apply this on sys
<speedy> so ur running win? and ubunbtu side by side not sure really on wubi boot to safe mode uninstall it try again maybe read up on wubi never really used it
<cmyrland> Dr_Willis, I just ran lshw for the heck of it and saw that my wireless interface has firmware=N/A. Does that mean anything to you? Is there a problem with the firmware on the wifi card?
<Tuplinki> ersi
<corinth> speedy: there's no difference between Wubi and regular Ubuntu when it comes to troubleshooting a problem with Ubuntu itself. I'm sure there's a better option than "recover using the CD", but thanks anyway!
<Dr_Willis> cmyrland:  means nothing to me.
<Dr_Willis> Wubi does boot in a radically differnt way.. so fixing boot issues can be a major issue. :)
<erUSUL> cmyrland: maybe the card does not need firmware ...
<MrNoob> does anybody know how to verify grub srttings
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  depends on what you mean exactly. was your black screen  with GRUB? or on the windows boot? or where exactly
<cmyrland> erUSUL, maybe. I'm just so frustrated now.. I feel like the solution is right in front of me, but I can't switch the rf on :s
<corinth> Dr_Willis: Yes, but I'm fully booted. This is a display problem :P
<erUSUL> cmyrland: what wifi chip ?
<MrNoob> DR_willis when i loaded win7 loader i got a black screen
<cmyrland> erUSUL, rt2500pci
<erUSUL> cmyrland: i have one of those. is pci on a desktop and does not use firmware
<erUSUL> cmyrland: what is the problem?
<speedy> sorry could not b  more of help on that
<a> tes
<cmyrland> erUSUL, should be supported just fine, but it appears that the rf toggle has been switched off. The only toggle on the computer is Fn+F1, but the computer doesn't recognize the combo and I'm screwed...
<anoob> i cannot compile sflphone: "No package 'webkit-1.0' found", any ideia?
<jiltdil> how to execute ifconfig on every opening of terminal automatically?
<ruan> jiltdil: create a bash script to launch terminal with ifconfig?
<cmyrland> erUSUL,  there are also some acpi issues on this computer. I have to use acpi=force, without it the pci card doesn't get an IRQ address. With acpi none of my usb ports work.
<erUSUL> cmyrland: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jiltdil> ruan: how to do this>
<ruan> jiltdil: or add a shortcut which runs terminal with the command ifconfig
<cmyrland> erUSUL, rfkill list says it's a hw-block
<cmyrland> drives me crazy
<becker_11> Hi I'm hoping someone here can point me in the direction of an article that explains how multiple commands now run side by side at boot time I can't for the life of me find it via Google
<cmyrland> erUSUL, will you be around later?
<erUSUL> cmyrland: looks like an acpi issue then
<cmyrland> erUSUL, I have to go AFK now... I'll poke you later, ok?
<speedy> have it autostart a terminal for u and create a bash script to excute ifconfig for u i think
<erUSUL> cmyrland: ok
<toto__> guys, i like a lot the font of 10.10: is this part of the ttf-ubuntu-font-family package?
<km> wicd is a nice wireless app
<jiltdil> speedy: i want to say that as i open my terminal i will get output of ifconfig automatically
<toto__> Dr_Willis, i know you said not to do so, ... but I am installing/compiling gnome-shell from git sources, in 10.10 :) sooooo long :)
<becker_11> jiltdil: you need to enter it in your bashrc file
<toto__> was far too curious and the repos version was not working
<sahilshines> hello every1
<anadon> continuing grub problems--
<sipior> jiltdil: simply add "ifconfig" to your .bashrc (for non-login shells), or .profile (for login shells)
<sahilshines> hello every1
<km> it looks like i don't need to tweak anythings  to get 10.10 working on eeepc 901?
<speedy> just add it to .bashrc to do that
<jiltdil> becker_11;sipior:vi /etc/bashrc gives no output
<anubarack_> Does ubuntu still send CDs by mail ?
<sipior> jiltdil: don't add it to the system bashrc
<erUSUL> speedy: that will execute it everytime oyu open a terminal... and it will print thwe output too
<sahilshines> how to restore nattys grub loader?i am palnning to install  windows for multi boot
<becker_11> Hi I'm hoping someone here can point me in the direction of an article that explains how multiple commands now run side by side at boot time I can't for the life of me find it via Google
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ruan> init?
<speedy> here is a good link for shell scripting and so on : > http://www.packtpub.com/article/linux-shell-script-monitoring-activities
<rwat> becker_11: what are you trying to do?
<sahilshines> can i resisze root partion of natty without corrupting it?
<sahilshines> can i resize root partion of natty without corrupting it?
<ruan> sahilshines: if you do it correctly, yes
<erUSUL> sahilshines: from a livecd
<jiltdil> speedy:thanx m going to study it
<anubarack_> so ?
<becker_11> rwat: I'm trying to explain the new faster boot system of Ubuntu to a mate who's complaining about windows
<anubarack_> Does ubuntu still send CDs by mail ?
<sahilshines> using gparted?
<rwat> sahilshines: is your root partition on lvm?
<speedy> jiltdil : hope it helps
<becker_11> rwat: but I want the article to show him instead of just having my word to go on
<ruan> why not let him try it and see?
<sahilshines> i dont think so....ubuntu is installed in the 160gb harddisk and that hardisk contains only 1 partion
<becker_11> ruan: email conversation he's not in the same state as me
<ruan> becker_11: ah ok
<MrNoob> how can i fix the black screen when i try yo load my windows partition
<MrNoob> with windows 7 loader
<cyoz> hello guys, I'm currently in the ubuntu installer and I'm a little stuck with some options
<speedy> I have found most of the time using Ubuntu r other Linux dstros there is always a solution to ur problem search the web I have found that it works for the most part if not ask someone in a forum or here for help
<cyoz> I've made a reddit post that details my problem, I hope
<cyoz> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/fzufo/currently_in_the_ubuntu_installer_first_time_and/
<cyoz> it would be nice if somebody could take a look :)
<magellan> may i ask how to a copy a lines inside a file with start point and end point..thanks
 * becker_11 back to Google
<speedy> google know
<MrNoob> can any 1 help?
<speedy> google knows :)
<ruan> cyoz: 1. ext4
<ruan> cyoz: 1. ext4 for ubuntu, and ntfs for windows
<cyoz> ok, thanks so far
<Flirty> anybody knows what is loopbacktesting is in wvdial. Something about exit code 17?
<Ntemis> please guys i need you help
<Ntemis> i just tried to update samba on my server and i f*** it up badly
<Ntemis> my server is ubuntu 10.10 and i tried to update to samba 3.5.8 from here
<speedy> I have never tried booting to differnet linux version lets say Ubuntu/Mandrivia dual boot never tried this before I have always dual booted winXX and Linux Distro
<Ntemis> ftp://ftp.sernet.de/pub/samba/3.5/debian/dists/lenny/main/binary-amd64/
<sbalneav> Ntemis: How did you do the update?  With the standard update tools?
<terry> cyoz: Use ext4 filesyste.  Make a swap partiton about the size of your RAM.  The rest if up to you.  You can just have 2 partitons, one for swap and one for the rest, which is simpliest.
<speedy> to update what ?
<Ntemis> samba
<speedy> use apt-get update
<terry> cyoz: The bootloader goes in the MBR
<sbalneav> Ntemis: You downloaded a debian version of samba?  That would be a problem if you're on ubuntu.
<speedy> use apt-get upgrade
<Ntemis> http://pastebin.com/NadhUFQg
<Ntemis> please help me
<terry> cyoz: The bootloader goes in the MBR, (which is default option anyway).
<Ntemis> now i have umet dep
<Ntemis> cant install cant remove
<cyoz> terry, thanks so far.. but I'm still not sure about the bootloader there
<speedy> to install new packages etc ...  do this sudo apt-get install packagename
<terry> cyoz: What about the boot looader?  What is your question?
<cyoz> should I create a new paritition for that too?
<Ntemis> please help me unistall the conflicting packages
<ruan> cyoz: the MBR is free of filesystem
<terry> cyoz: No, the boot loader goes in the MBR.  (MBR = Master Boot Record).
<ruan> cyoz: you won't need to create any partitions for it
<cyoz> I see; I have several options there, one is "just" my physical drive
<Abhijit> Ntemis, i dont know about the samba part but this can help for broken dependencies http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<cyoz> so that one, right?
<speedy> Ntemis use sysnaptic to check your packages and do a clean
<ruan> cyoz: yes, the MBR of your physical drive
<sbalneav> Ntemis: Have you backed up your samba config files?
<ricorx7> cyoz: choose the non-swap partition for your bootloader
<Ntemis> yes
<sbalneav> Ntemis: Or better still, have you backed up everything?
<toto__> guys, 10.10 cannot detect my external display. I googled, only "solution" is a clean fresh install. This is for me same thing as reformatting a windows comupter. do you know what could solve it?
<terry> ricorx7 What???
<toto__> i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<cyoz> see I have the option to "just" choose my physical drive or choose a particular partition
<cyoz> which is what confused me
<terry> ricorx7: what do you mean non-swap partiton?
<ricorx7> terry: in ubuntu install, in advanced, it ask where to put the bootloader
<ruan> hmm wait..
<sbalneav> Ntemis: Try the page that Abhijit posted, that should help.
<toto__> 10.10 not detecting external display, why? please, help...
<ricorx7> non-swap, the partition that is not the the swap
<mainrain> somehow everything in /var/lib got deleted on my machine, how can i restore?  Can't use dpkg/apt because /var/lib/dpkg doesn't exist
<terry> cyoz: bootloader goes in the primary drive's MBR. (which will over-write MS-Window's boot loader).
<ricorx7> or in advanced, you can tell it which partition to use.  Tell it to use the linux partition
<ruan> ^
<ricorx7> That way the windows MBR is kept
<Flirty> anybody knows what is loopbacktesting is in wvdial. Something about exit code 17? pppd dies
<Abhijit> mainrain, i dont know about the issue just a guess- you can try copying the files from a live cd?
<sbalneav> mainrain: From backups?  Barring that, pulling one over from another box of the same version might help.
<terry> ricorx7: Are you talking about the boot laoder?
<terry> cyoz: Don't listen to ricorx7, he is mistaken.
<ricorx7> i have done it enough times
<terry> cyoz: You want to wipe the MS Windows boot loader so that grub takes over.
<jiltdil> how to see rar file
<FunnyLookinHat> So I uninstalled Gwibber.... now I tried to re-install it and it won't show up... I mean - notifications show up, but I can't actually open any application window.
<cyoz> gnah.. I had hoped linux would do that
<terry> jiltdil: unrar it first
<ricorx7> it is more difficult to replace the MS boot loader, then to leave it alone and put grub on the linux partition
<jiltdil> terry;s/w for it?
<Abhijit> jiltdil, double click it?
<ricorx7> then when you boot, MS bootloader will ask for the linux or windows partition
<sbalneav> jiltdil: install the unrar package.
<ricorx7> Then when the Linux partition is used, GRUB will load
<Abhijit> jiltdil, try 7k or ark
<Abhijit> sorry its 7zip
<jiltdil> ko
<terry> cyoz: Well, I guess you need to listen to ricorx7, he seems to be the expert here.
<ruan> jiltdil: p7zip-full
<Abhijit> jiltdil, in software center search by word 'rar' and install first three softwares
<jiltdil> thanx all
<cyoz> well.. everything is fresh installed and I have nothing to lose that can't be redone in 1-2 hours
<cyoz> anyways.. does that "mount point" matter when creating the swap partition?
<terry> cyoz: Good luck.  (I tried...:)
<cyoz> :)
<terry> yes
<cyoz> . /boot?
<terry> cyoz: Yes, the mount point does matter.
<terry> cyoz: But do not need to specify it because the linux system will find it automatically and use it.
<speedy> all ur mount points should matter r u may not b able to use them.
<ruan> don't mount swap in /boot
<ricorx7> for swap partition?
<terry> cyoz: /boot is not the swap partition.
<cyoz> yes, I mixed it up, the option is greyed
<v3ctor> swap does not have a mount point
<terry> v3ctor is correct. The swap partition does nor really have a mount point.
<malgorath> I just hooked up a 500GB hard drive to my main PC, usually have all my HDD hooked up at setup but was wondering how you guys would setup the extra space? Like just fstab mount it as a drive in my own home directory?
<cyoz> so.. currently I'm creating the swap paritition first, then I'll add the rest to an ext4 parition, point the bootloader option to my physical drive and keep my fingers crossed
<terry> but ricorx7 is incorrect.  You need to write the boot loader in the MBR.
<terry> cyoz: very good. You are on the right track.
<BlackDragonTechy> you need swap partition and your ext4 were the / is mounted
<Flirty> bye guys .. seems you haven't got answer.
<mati_> mati
<ricorx7> not really, you can write the bootloader to linux partition
<v3ctor> terry: not incorrect, his method will work, but using the MBR is the more common approach
<ruan> bootloader still shows up on a partition
<ricorx7> let MS bootloader run
<ricorx7> add the linux partition to the MS bootloader
<AbuBadr> hi there
<ricorx7> then select linux and grub will then run
<ricorx7> That way windows works as orginally setup
<kylex> hi there
<cyoz> ok, hopefully the final question: what should I choose for "mount point" when creating the partition I will use for ubuntu?
<terry> there's no reason to have 2 boot loaders.
<v3ctor> cyoz: /
<Tarek> hi peeps, wanted to know how to get an old exabyte which is a scsi device but when running the mtx command to get the status, it says that the device is busy
<cyoz> v3ctor thanks
<ricorx7> To preserve windows
<AbuBadr> how to install java to chrome i installed it already but its not working!!
<ricorx7> Linux is easily removed and added, but Windows is a pain
<toto__> hi there, upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 doesn t detect external display anymore (VGA cable)... how can I solve this?
<terry> ricorx7: How will having 2 boot loaders "preserve" windows?
<Flirty> am still waiting
<terry> ricorx7: Your logic if flawed.
<Tarek> hi peeps, wanted to know how to get an old exabyte which is a scsi device but when running the mtx command to get the status, it says that the device is busy
<Remaille> http://img24.imageshack.us/i/moniteursystme004.png/
<MrNoob> does any 1 know how i can fix my grub error
<Remaille> my cpu charge oscillate : http://img24.imageshack.us/i/moniteursystme004.png/
<ricorx7> I guess the options in ubuntu to set which partition to set the bootloader means enough people had this issue
<cyoz> alright, let's see what happens
<terry> !grub2 | MrNoob
<ubottu> MrNoob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cyoz> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/winbuntu10-600x394.png
<dirtydevil> my laptop's webcam is not working, can anybody help?
<cyoz> this is what it looks like
<Remaille> nothing special is running (no compiz)
<cyoz> (at the bottom)
<km> what is a good server that i can use to allow me to remote desk into my laptop
<Abhijit> MrNoob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583186
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  some days you just ahve to sit down and learn grub.. its hard to handhold pehple through it in some cases.
<weia> terry: ever read "help, my grub is broken, i want my windows!!!" in this channel?
<terry> km: samba
<km> tightvnc?
<insanity99> hey guys. in the new ubuntu, is unity optional?
<terry> km: Or it depends on what OS's are on each.
<toto__> insanity99, i think it s default
<Abhijit> insanity99, #ubuntu+1
<terry> weia: No, not really.  Have you?
<insanity99> +1?
<weia> terry: all the time
<km> i use xp and linux os
<cyoz> I hate these bootloader troubles.. was already a headache to install an old vista partition when I moved completly to windows 7
<cyoz> but I actually managed it without reinstalling
<cyoz> *uninstall
<toto__> guys, how can i solve a display not detected through vga after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  if windows is failing to load.. then it may be your grub entry for windows is wrong.
<Pici> insanity99: Natty's support and discussion channel is #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  if you have no grub menu at all. then your grub setup is incorrect.
<AbuBadr> how to install java to chrome i installed it already but its not working!!
<weia> ricorx7: isn't there a windows dance you must tell cyoz, so the MS bootloader will actually give him the choice?
<terry> weia: Well, if grub is broken, someone needs to fix it.  I personally haven't had trouble with it.  It's always worked fine for me.
<ricorx7> Couple windows apps or there is a manual way
<insanity99> ok thanks
<speedy> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-add-windows-xp-to-grub-boot-loader-375198/
<barf> How can I setup DELL EMC for use with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> barf:  whats an 'emc' anyway?
<terry> weia: But it is not that tough to get a boot disk in the PC and boot up into Linux and then fix it.  Or boot MS Windows, and fix it's boot loader and ditch Linux.
<ricorx7> weia: sounds like he has gone further then that step
<toto__> guys, no one for xrandr not detecting anything after a 1010 upgrade?
<ricorx7> terry: fixing the MS bootloader is difficult
<terry> ricorx7: Oh really?  What particular difficulty have you had?
<barf> Dr_Willis: SAN
<Dr_Willis> finding a proper windows boot cd.. and figureing out what commands for what windows version.. :)  can be a hassle.
<ricorx7> terry: if you remove the MS bootloader and replace it with Grub, if you have any issues with GRUB and windows, you can not easily go back to MS bootloader
<[TK]D-Fender> barf: Go google up "ubuntu iSCSI howto"
<ricorx7> you are stuck with GRUB or reinstall windows
<AbuBadr> how to install java to chrome i installed it already but its not working!!
<barf> My question is more or less which iscsi is the best practice?
<speedy> remember the days of my linux use was command line only but did not know much about it So Linux has come a long way from the comand-line only to GUI and so fourth I think its awseome that the hear the kernel and all its individual apps make up the os its awsome for the user today that what it was yesteryears My hat is off to the people and programmers to make it all happen
<ricorx7> my experience
<cyoz> I have no idea what just happened but I had some error during the install that said it failed to install additional stuf from CD (maybe cause I use an USB-stick?) but I am in Ubuntu right now
<cyoz> now I have no idea where the reboot button is.. lol
<speedy> my first was slackware and mandrake
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  if windows is failing to load from the grub menu, and you added a windows entry by hand.  then it may be your grub entry for windows is wrong.
<besogon> AbuBadr: What have you installed actually?
<MrNoob> Dr_Willis i have a grub menu
<AbuBadr> besogon, i installed the latest from java.com
<MrNoob> Dr_willis i allready had windows then i made a partition to install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> AbuBadr:  you really should use the java thats in the repos.
<nishant> !safari
<nishant> how to install safari
<cyoz> guys.. there is not shut down button here?
<cyoz> -.-
<AbuBadr> besogon, Dr_Willis, i installed this one   jre-6u24-linux-x64.bin   and this as will jre-6u24-linux-i586.bin
<ricorx7> usually top right corner
<ricorx7> circle with a line through it
<terry> cyoz: Where are you at?
<cyoz> ricorx7 yeah it has only hybernate and suspend
<cyoz> terry good question actually
<cyoz> I had some strange error in the setup but I am in ubuntu now
<v3ctor> AbuBadr: install the sun-java6-bin package from the repo and it should just work after you restart chrome
<terry> cyoz: What did the error say?
<cyoz> failed to load addition (something) from CD
<Dr_Willis> AbuBadr:  i suggest using the ones in the repos.. not the ones you download from sun.
<besogon> AbuBadr: http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml
<cyoz> I think I just force a reboot and see what happens
<ruan> lol'd
<terry> cyoz: Did you test the CD for integrity?
<cyoz> I used an USB stick
<terry> cyoz: USB stick for what?
<AbuBadr> besogon, Dr_Willis, where can i find  repo?    what is repo!!?
<ruan> cyoz: did you check the md5 of the iso?
<cyoz> for the installation
<cyoz> didn't
<detroitwilly> cyoz: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<cyoz> currently laptop here but installing it ony my desktop
<terry> cyoz: Oh, well, I don't know about a USB install for Ubuntu.... I thought you said the error was about failing to load something from the CD?
<ruan> check the md5
<detroitwilly> cyoz: have you checked power management settings? can you select shutdown when power button is pressed?
<besogon> AbuBadr: try reinstalling the Chrome
<cyoz> terry it did say that
<terry> I wish we knew exactly what it said.
<ruan> terry: the usb is in a livecd environment
<ruan> which is why it calls itself a cd
<cyoz> I rebooted and it loads windows 7 without bootmanager
<AbuBadr> besogon, ok i'll do so   thanks
<cyoz> -..-
<terry> cyoz: Not knowing where in the install it failed, we have no way of advising you on what to do next.  But sounds like you just need to start over.
<terry> cyoz: I would say check your media and try again.
<ruan> yeah
<ruan> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anadon> Hey, who's up for helping me with grub?
<itilious> anadon, i can try :)
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  you really havent been very clear on the problem.. yes you ahve windows.. and linux. but iother then that - you havent been saying a lot.. talk to the channel. dont just PM me.. I may have to leave at any time..
<anadon> win7 isn't showing up on it
<weia> cyoz: where did you put the bootloader, MBR or partition?
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  seems to be a common issue today.
<cyoz> weia I pointed ti directly at my physical drive
<anadon> itilious: thanks!  WIndows 7 won't show up
<itilious> anadon, did you install ubuntu first, win7 second?
<ruan> directly to physical drive = mbr
<jackspike>  can i used security cameras attached to computer (with the required card)    instead of webcams?
<anadon> Dr_Willis: same guy(me) each time--no one's helped all the way through
<jackspike> what is free software for video surveilance?
<barf> [TK]D-Fender: Is this: http://www.howtoforge.com/iscsi_on_linux still best practice?
<weia> cyoz: ok, that means MBR. but by what you're saying, it didn't actually touch the MBR
<speedy> install win7 first then ubuntu and it win7 will be on ur grub bootmanager
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  thers been other nicks.. i gave you a pastebin of my grub.cfg earlier i think. You could of just cut/pasted and 3edited the right lines int o your /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<cyoz> I suspect something went wrong because of the USB stick
<Dr_Willis> I think that was you. :) i have been doing other work today
<anadon> itilious: they were working then I had to re-install win7 then recovered ubuntu, now win7 can't get to the boot screen--the option doesn't appear on grub
<cyoz> but I followed the instructions closely...
<[TK]D-Fender> barf: grub here not reconizing win7
<ruan> cyoz: if it fails to load an element, it's most probably an integrity issue
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  and you did boot to ubuntu and reran 'sudo update-grub' ?
<jackspike>  can i used security cameras attached to computer (with the required card)    instead of webcams?
<jackspike> what is free software for video surveilance?
<anadon> Dr_Willis: no you didn't give me a pastebin, link or anything of your grub.cfg
<ruan> jackspike: check the ubuntu software center
<[TK]D-Fender> barfnext time, always specify your OS in your search and find the guides with specific info on yours
<itilious> anadon, i know its simple and mean no disrespect by suggesting the obvious lol,, but did you try "sudo update-grub"?
<anadon> Dr_Willis: several times
<ruan> update-grub2*
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  heres a paste of my grub.cfg - lines 69-77  (or ther eabout) are the entry to boot windows for me.
<ruan> grub is legacy
<itilious> sorry, just saw Dr_Willis asked already and you answered already lol
<MrNoob> well i made a 40gb partition then i installed ubuntu on the 40gb partition i installed grub but when i click windows7 loader i just get a blank screen wit a white blinkin line
<anadon> itilious: yes, many times
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  i did.... :) that was in my history buffer.
<bytesaber_work> why does ubuntu still to this day not have an iptables service?
<ruan> what is iptables?
<sipior> bytesaber_work: write one, if it bothers you.
<bytesaber_work> sipior, what bothers me, is how it's still ignored.
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  Hmm?  I just pasted it again.. let me check...../   http://pastebin.com/pBCLNNzG
<anadon> there
<bytesaber_work> how can something as popular and active as ubuntu still suffer all the missing components debian suffers?
<sipior> bytesaber_work: no one cares. if you do, change it.
<MrNoob> but when i do gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst its empty
<ruan> there are many iptables tools on ubuntu software center it seems
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  menu.lst is for the old grub.. not grub2.
<sipior> bytesaber_work: whinging in #ubuntu-offtopic, by the way.
<bytesaber_work> sipior, i fail to understand how no one cares.  even windows has one.
<Pumpkin-> bytesaber_work: it has ufw and I'm sure other firewall management setups.
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<MrNoob> whats for gtub2 then
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  you edit th eproper /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files as needed
<erkan^> is imap for gmail.com on thunderbird -->  imap.googlemail.com
<erkan^> ?
<anadon> Dr_Willis: I have no idea what to do with that
<bytesaber_work> why am i being expected to inject my own "customization" into the boot processes?   A kernel firewall configuration isn't supposed to be a custom moddification.
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  then rerun sudo update-grub
<sipior> bytesaber_work: then use something else.
<MrNoob> ok let me try it
<anadon> Dr_Willis: I think you have a different configuration than I
<bytesaber_work> somethign else just uses iptables
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  cut/paste the lines i mentioned into your /etc/grub.d/41_custom   and edit them to boot your windows install.
<ruan> does update-grub update grub2?
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  mine is on sda1 i think.
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  yes..
<bytesaber_work> service iptables restart (service not found)
<ruan> ah ok
<bytesaber_work> iptables-save > iptables.conf        yet nothing will ever read and load the .conf
<terry> bytesaber_work:   What exactly are you tryint to do?
<sipior> bytesaber_work: file a bug report.
<kiffa> lame
<Darkenvy> so can I just not auto-join #ubuntu because of the new bot check?
<kiffa> can black ppl use ubuntu for free too ?
<bytesaber_work> terry, got a system up and running.  i've typed in all my desired iptables configurations.  i save them.    reboot.  no service in ubuntu exists to load my iptables config.
<sipior> kiffa: run along now and play outside.
<kiffa> can black ppl use ubuntu for free too ?
<ruan> lol
<kiffa> because if
<lucid_j> ;-)
<Darkenvy> anyways, I need to setup Ubuntu to not ever write to the USB drive its installed to. Dont ask, im reviving a dead laptop for free to supply someone in need of a computer
<Darkenvy> everything is all isntalled and good now. but writing to the USB flash drive will shorten life
<bytesaber_work> \ignore sipior
<Pici> Darkenvy: Its temporary, register your nick to bypass it if we need to enable it in the future.
<nishant> can i install safari ?
<Darkenvy> ah thanks pici
<speedy> there is a tool just view the grub boot menu
<rooks>  how to check what is using my hdd?
<sipior> bytesaber_work: try harder.
<ricorx7> readonly
<[TK]D-Fender> nishant: Under Wine, probably
<Darkenvy> ricorx7 you talking to me?
<nishant> Not ubuntu distro ?
<MrNoob> dr willis im confussed
<anadon> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry for having to ask this, but what's the file location?
<[TK]D-Fender> nishant: I seriously doubt Apple ported anything that Ubuntu can use directly
<Darkenvy> I need to stop ubuntu from writing to the disk! how?
<nishant> Right I think thats the case . Tough luck , how is opera and how to install on Ubuntu
<nishant> Just want to try out the browsers
<Pumpkin-> Darkenvy: mount it readonly. If you literally NEVER want to write to it, thats going to mean intercepting the boot process and giving it some custom boot flags to run a custom init (like init=/bin/bash), and then never mounting anything RW.
<bytesaber_work> terry, alternatively i have to get rc.local to load an iptalbes-restore at boot time.  however when rc.local starts, there is already open networking in place long after.  i need these rules active in the kernel long before networking begins.
<speedy> opera just use the repos
<[TK]D-Fender> Darkenvy: Make a bootable "live CD" image onto it.  It shouldn't write back ever
<km> how come apt-get doesn't have search feature?
<nishant> ok
<Pumpkin-> if your okay with " a little " writing, just boot normally, set /etc/fstab for everything to be RO, remove swap and reboot.
<sipior> km: "apt-cache search"
<bytesaber_work> km, it does.  apt-cache search "stufftosearchfor"
<km> oops! got. it has been too long since i last use that
<bytesaber_work> km, but you'll have to pipe it through grep as it's search feature is so loose it's almost useless
<km> sure
<Dr_Willis> anadon:  You mean /etc/grub.d/41_custom ?
<Darkenvy> So I have ubuntu made into a bootable USB disk made with "unetbootin"
<bytesaber_work> "apt-cache search perl | grep -i perl"
<Darkenvy> is that read only since its doing the "try linux before install" thing?
<Dr_Willis> Darkenvy:  you can make a persistant save file.. but i dont think unetbootin can do that.
<km> i ended up install some search app i don't need. hehe....
<Darkenvy> sow hat is unetbootin doing? if I do something with this USB drive does it save the changes?
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  dont msg me. I may have to run at any time. and dependign on what you want to do. you edit one or more of those files
<bytesaber_work> km, "dpkg -l | grep -i thingyouinstalled"
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  its worth readuing the grub2 wiki page/forum threads. it gives details on all the options
<cyoz> alright here we go again
<MrNoob> DR)Willis how do i add windows 7
<cyoz> "copying data" seems to work
<cyoz> "copying nearly complete"
 * cyoz keeps fingers crossed
<Starminn> Dr_Willis Darkenvy: I don't know about unetbootin, but I know whenever you make a USB using "Make startup disk" from within Ubuntu from an .iso you can choose to reserve space for documents ansd such.
<Darkenvy> So.... in conclusion, if I dont make files/edit them while running the OS, will Linux write to the drtive? I dont want the USB drive to degrade
<MrNoob> Dr_willis how to i add windows 7 to the grub.cfg
<Darkenvy> I know windows writes constantly to the HDD so running widnows off of a USB drive is dfrowned upon. (or at least was back in the day)
<drc> Darkenvy: then click the "Discard on shutdown" option, which disables the persistence option
<rakshasa_> regarding elantech multitouch support in ubuntu 10.10 can somebody guide me in the right direction
<rakshasa_> i am currently using modprobe psmouse=imps ...
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  if 'sudo update-grub' is not showing it - You can add a custome entry to /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<ZacLnxNewb> hi
<cyoz> "an attempt to configure apt failed to install further pakages from CD" (translated from German, hope it's accurate enough)
<cyoz> :/
<dirtydevil> webcam not working, segmentation fault in libv4l2 is showing on launching cheeze, help please
<ZacLnxNewb> So, I'm running ubuntu netbook 10,10.   THere's a recovery partition on my hard drive that I want to install Windows 7 from back onto my computer ??
<MrNoob> ok im in there all i get is #!/bin/sh cat <<EOF if [ -f  \$prefix/custom.cfg ]; then   source \$prefix/custom.cfg; fi EOF
<MrNoob> how do i add custom
<Darkenvy> drc, where is that option? In the install menu? So I would need to boot from USB, then install to another USB?
<zamnf> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thefirstdude> how do add ppa in shell
<thefirstdude> what is the command
<speedy> anadon: here is a tool for grub editing in a gui
<Starminn> ZacLnxNewb: For Windows support, please go to ##windows
<rooks> thefirstdude, apt-repository
<anadon> speedy: what tool?
<rooks> thefirstdude, apt-repository-add
<Flirty> loopback detect exit code 17....pppd dies? any one wants to fix it ...
<speedy> anadon : http://ubuntuguide.net/edit-ubuntu-grub-boot-manager-settings-with-kgrubeditorgui
<ZacLnxNewb> Starminn: This problem was caused by ubuntu, so I plan on using both channels
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  lines similer to -> http://pastebin.com/UNsYQJbp
<drc> Darkenvy: It's in the Startup Disk Creator (at the bottom)
<thefirstdude> rooks, says command not found
<Darkenvy> im using unetbootin?
<rakshasa_> thefirstdude: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ppa_name
<Darkenvy> hold on I never used the startup disk creator
<rooks> thefirstdude, apt-add-repository
<thefirstdude> none of those commands found
<Darkenvy> I mean is it even nessisary? if the ubuntu liveCD thinks its on a CD then wouldnt it not try to write to the drive its reading it from?
<MrNoob> so vi just add that
<rooks> apt-add-repository is on my system (10.10)
<Darkenvy> it would only write to RAMdisk or something
<drc> Darkenvy: then I can't help (I was just answering your question about not writing to the USB stick, missed your comment about using unetbootin, sorry)
<anubarack_> can anyone help me install mono on ubuntu ?
<anadon> speedy: 2 problems, 1-I have no idea how to enter data for grub, 2-that package isn't available through means given on the page
<anadon> speedy: I don't know what grub needs or how to find that data
<speedy> use apt to get if available
<anadon> speedy: did
<Darkenvy> :S
<speedy> i will check it and c
<Darkenvy> thanks for your help anyways. I think I may have found enough answers by bouncing ideas ;)
<ZacLnxNewb> After I installed Ubuntu, I tried to recover windows using my recovery partition, and something goes wrong with the ubuntu boot loader, now there is no bootloader at all.
<ZacLnxNewb> So now I'm running ubuntu, with a recovery partition on the hard drive that I can't access to install windwos
<mjatez> Hi, I would need to get some help getting my graphic card up n running
<Dr_Willis> It seems to be 'Grub' day today...
<mjatez> Its a Intel
<Dr_Willis> ZacLnxNewb:  can you mount the installed system to a location?
 * Starminn Agrees with the doctor. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rooks>  how to check what is using my hdd?
<thefirstdude> well, its not working for some reason
<greppy> rooks: lsof
<thefirstdude> is there a way to manually add ppa
<Dr_Willis> command i often use to reinstall grub -> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<MrNoob> MR_Willis so like this ---> http://pastebin.com/3rFn2xAn
<mjatez> I don't really know where to start. I read to go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which I know I have looked in before or earlier installations but theres no such file...
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis: I've deleted all the partitions on my hard drive except for the recovery partition.  I made a 65 GB partition for windows to install on, but I can't run the windows recovery
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  you did change the actual   set root='(hd0,msdos1)'   line? and Not just the title?
<rooks> greppy, is there some htop-ish display in procent or some learderboard what is using the most of mine resources?
<rooks> hhd-wise?
<rooks> hdd
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  also theres a few lines at teh start of /etc/grub.d/41_custom that MUST be left alone.
<shane4ubuntu> anyone good with setting up Dans Guardian?  I found two links one uses tinyproxy and the other uses squid, however in squid, the option must be set in Firefox, or it won't use it, that is what it appears to be, is the same true for tinyproxy?
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis:  and when I was able to start the windows recovery from the grub boot loader, it seemed to restsrt the computer, and it killed the grub boot loader so I couldn't continue the installation process and I'd have an unusable computer
<MrNoob> Mr_Willis i dont know what to change
<nmvictor> I am installing tomboy todo plugin and I get this message on running the `make' command : Todo.cs(26,7): error CS0246: The type or namespace name `Gtk' could not be found. Are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?
<km> it doesn't look like it come with x window display configuration with default install. what app do i need to install to configure the x display?
<Dr_Willis> ZacLnxNewb:  you deletes all what partitions?   you deleted all teh ubuntu stuff and are running the windows recovery partition?
<shane4ubuntu> Here is the nice and easy setup for DansGuardian:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/03/how-to-filter-web-contents-with-danguardian-in-ubuntu/  Requires setting up firefox.
<shane4ubuntu> Whereas this one doesn't seem to require ff setup:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers/DansGuardian
<Buttons840> i can  ls *.jpg  to see all .jpg files, but what if i want to see both  *.jpg  and  *.jpeg  files?
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  whever your windows install is at.. hd0 = first disk.. msdos1 = first partition. (i think)  change the 0 and 1  to fit your setup.    set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<atpa8a> hm
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis:  Before I had windows 7 installed, on one parition, Ubuntu on another, and a storage partition, also, in the background there was a recovery partition
<atpa8a> have a networking problem...
<MrNoob> oh
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis:  I've deleted all the partitions EXCEPT for the recovery partition, and I reconfigured them, now I want to install windows back on to the first partition using the installer on the recovery  partition
<atpa8a> 2 NICs in a computer, 2 different IPs, 2 different MAC addresses, 2 physical cables to the router... why would the router see only one MAC for both addresses?
<km> nevermind, i found the monitor app.
<MrNoob> Dr_Willis i dont know what they are how do i find out
<cyoz> alright I'll give up for today..
<greppy> rooks: not that I know of.
<cyoz> bye guys and thanks
<rooks> greppy, k,thx
<ruan> atpa8a: 2 different mac addresses you mentioned?
<hwilde> how can I make my bottom taskbar fixed width instead of centered and expanding/contracting?  I want it fully justified across the screen
<rooks> greppy, i found the offender through htop :)
<Phong_> hi yall
<atpa8a> ruan: on the box ifconfig shows 2 different MAC addresses
<Phong_> atpa8a,
<atpa8a> on the router both IPs resolve to the same MAC
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  where is your windows installed to? first hd? 2nd hd?  look at the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and see aht partition its on.
<Phong_> atpa8a, wow u're in linux ;)
<Phong_> atpa8a, remember me?
<atpa8a> yeah :P
<MrNoob> Dr_Willis ive only got 1 hd
<mjatez> How do I check my graphic card I belive it aint "activated"/installed
<anadon> Ok, I found something out about my grub--it was version 1--but I tried installing version 2, and it can't complete successfully due to dependency issues...my computer can't reboot now!
<sipior> atpa8a: does the mac correspond to the interface which holds the default route?
<hwilde> atpa8a, pastebin your ifconfig
<Phong_> hey atpa8a i finally went to her house and talk to her one of the morning...she said: "i dont want to be friend with you no more that is why i never pick up ur calls"
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  you could just add the entry, rerun sudo update-grub. reboot, see if it works.. if it dont edit the line from teh grub menu changeing the #'s trying differnt ones till you find one that does work.. and jot that down and then edit the file to make it perment.
<Phong_> atpa8a, lol, i gave up after seeing her
<sipior> Phong_: creepy and off-topic.
<ruan> anadon: what version was your ubuntu?
<hwilde> !offtopic | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Phong_> okay okay
<Phong_> sorry
<MrNoob> Dr_Willis this is my partition
<MrNoob> sudo fdisk -l
<ruan> lol
<Dr_Willis> MrNoob:  its also possible you need to change that big # in the example to match the UUID of your windows install.
<MrNoob> ok
<atpa8a> sipior: more like to the one that doesn't have the gateway setting... i tried all combinations tho and it seems sometimes that i could arp resolve to two MACs on external boxes but it'll always be the same MAC on the router
<km> which file can i manually edit the x server?
<MrNoob> Dr_Willis this is what i have ----- > http://pastebin.com/x9aPeqqe
<toto__> night, i need to know if someone down here has been through those 10.04 to 10.10 upgrades and detecting external displays problem...
<toto__> i can no longer send signal through VGA in 10.10
<ZacLnxNewb> Can someone help me get the windows installer running off my recovery partition?
<ZacLnxNewb> I don't have the skills with ubuntu to fix this
<atpa8a> hwilde: http://pastie.org/1648266
<hwilde> atpa8a, wow what a mess :)   now which mac does your router see ?
<anadon> WooHoo!  reinstall!
<sipior> atpa8a: flush the arp cache on the router and try again. all else fails, use tcpdump and follow the "WHO HAS" transactions.
<atpa8a> hmm
<mjatez> Problem with graphics, glxinfo gives this: http://pastebin.com/bQqj2ryp
<ZacLnxNewb> Because I installed ubuntu,  when I tried to reinstall windows from my recovery partition, I can't.  Now I have a recovery partition on the hard drive that I can't seem to access
<ZacLnxNewb> to install windows 7 back
<ricorx7> did you make it boot from CD and put the CD in?
<atpa8a> i don't see that function anywhere on the router...
<ZacLnxNewb> I cannot install windows 7 back on my computer from the recovery partition on the hard drive. >.<
<ZacLnxNewb> I am pissed at windows
<hwilde> atpa8a, I mean which IP is the router seeing?
<hwilde> atpa8a, which <whatever> is the router seeing
<ricorx7> ZacLnxNewb: do you have a recovery cd?
<Buttons840> ZacLnxNewb: in fairness that's your computer manufacturues fault for not giving you a install disk, but only a faulty recovery partition
<ricorx7> usually the cd will access the recovery hdd
<ZacLnxNewb> ricorx7:  No, This is a netbook with no optical drive.  The recovery software is on the partition on the hard drive
<hwilde> ZacLnxNewb, so what happens when you just plain boot your computer?  nothing?  can't you hit like F8 to get to the repair windows prompt
<Hans_Henrik> does the ntfs mount care about the read-only/write access settings on ntfs drives?
<atpa8a> hwilde: the eth1 right now :P as sipior mentioned, if i use gateway line in another NIC in /etc/network/interfaces then it switches to the other MAC
<ZacLnxNewb> Buttons840:  Wrong, it's not faulty, it worked fine when I used it before. it was easy to do and use and I loved it
<ActionParsnip> ZacLnxNewb: its your system seller using recovery partitions. If you remove the Linux partitions it may work
<speedy> anadon: maybe this will help http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/grub-customizer-20-can-change-default.html
<hwilde> atpa8a, ok so your router is seeing the IP address of the eth interface that is the default gateway?  that sounds like expected behavior
<ZacLnxNewb> hwilde:  When I tried I got a "grub rescue>" console
<sipior> atpa8a: yep, working as intended.
<ZacLnxNewb> hwilde:  and an error that the partition wasn't found or soemthing
<atpa8a> no
<sipior> atpa8a: you want to bond these interfaces?
<hwilde> ZacLnxNewb, ok so then you tried to fix grub and pointed it at different partitions?
<atpa8a> both NICs are connected to the router
<ZacLnxNewb> hwilde:  ActionParsnip  I WAS however able to boot the partition with grub bootloader before
<Dr_Willis> ZacLnxNewb:  i seem to recall some 'system resue live cd' that could boot hard drives. I also recall ages ago on a pc. needing to set the bootable flag on  a rescue partition. and the pc then booted it.
<atpa8a> via physical cable
<hwilde> atpa8a, your OS will only send traffic out the default gateway.
<sipior> atpa8a: right, but the traffic is being sent along the default route.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: its an NTFS partition and usually the read / write status is ignored
<sipior> atpa8a: think about what happens at the packet level.
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis:  How would I set that bootable flag?
<atpa8a> sipior: i see, i tried to set the gateway for both too
<hwilde> ZacLnxNewb, boot to live cd, run gparted, click the Bootable Flag
<moldy> hi
<ZacLnxNewb> thanks
<ZacLnxNewb> I'll be on later
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: you set the access when its mounted
<moldy> how do i restart a specific network interface without restarting others?
<sipior> atpa8a: multiple gateways in linux is possible, but not obvious. see here: http://kindlund.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/configuring-multiple-default-routes-in-linux/
<hwilde> atpa8a, what exactly are you hoping to accomplish anyways
<atpa8a> sipior: the box itself works without problem
<ActionParsnip> Moldy: maybe ifdown / ifup will do it
<sipior> atpa8a: sure, i don't doubt it.
<sipior> atpa8a: were you planning to bond these interfaces?
<atpa8a> the problem really only happens when i try to forward ssh from the WAN on the router to either of the IPs for these NICs
<moldy> ActionParsnip: yes, that did it -- thanks
<ActionParsnip> Moldy: np
<atpa8a> sipior: wasn't planning to do bonding
<hwilde> atpa8a, and what happens when you try to do that
<atpa8a> hwilde: nothing reaches either interface
<Sweetshark> penalvch: ping?
<hwilde> atpa8a, because you are running tcpdump?
<atpa8a> sipior: right now, one NIC is used for a kvm bridge
<atpa8a> hwilde: ssh just times out
<hwilde> atpa8a, you installed openssh-server ya?
<atpa8a> oh sure :P
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: tried powering the router off and on. I've seen it needed on some home grade routers
<speedy> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/grub-customizer-20-can-change-default.html
<Aerospaztic> Can anyone recommend a network with a channel for FreeBSD help?
<ikonia> Aerospaztic: ##freebsd ?
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: it's a small office grade router srxn3205 and i did reboot it
<hwilde> atpa8a, and you can locally say things like ssh 10.10.10.10  and it works?
<atpa8a> hwilde: it all works on the local network even
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: cool.
<huelk> hi can anyone tell me where to ask questions about clonezilla
<atpa8a> hwilde: yes!
<Aerospaztic> FreeBSD is a UNIX flavor out of Berkley.
<atpa8a> it's only the forwarding that fails
<atpa8a> so i cannot ssh from outside
<ikonia> Aerospaztic: yes, I know that, I've just suggested a channel on this network that can help you with it's support, we only support ubuntu here
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: are there logs i
<ActionParsnip> In the router?
<hwilde> atpa8a, can you forward port 80 and other things and it works?
<atpa8a> hwilde: i forward to other hosts (kvm guests running on one of the NICs that is the kvm bridge)
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: is there a bastion proxy or similar between the router and the world?
<joeb_> wow .. aptitude is very nice
<joeb_> very user friendly
<hwilde> atpa8a,  so can you try something easy like forward to port 80 on hte router and access it remotely, or some easy test
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: there kinda is... optimum online gear... but i can see the requests come into the router...
<Aerospaztic> ikonia: Forgive my noobness, but where did you suggest the channel?
<ikonia> joeb_: where are you suprirsed by that, as yesterday you where asking why it was removed, so you must have used it
<gyyrog> what is a good tool to benchmark ubuntu's performance on a machine?
<atpa8a> 2011 Mar  8 07:37:37 [SRXN3205] [kernel] WAN2LAN[ACCEPT]  IN=WAN  OUT=WAN SRC=218.61.11.159 DST=10.10.10.10 PROTO=TCP SPT=28459 DPT=22
<ikonia> Aerospaztic: in this channel ##freebsd is the channel
<penalvch> Sweetshark: pong
<atpa8a> ^^ that's what i see on the router
<Aerospaztic> Thanks much for your help!
<hwilde> atpa8a, what about the return path?
<joeb_> ikonia-  back in ubuntu 8 /9 i had to use aptitiude to ugprade my distor run commands .. it didn't have this nice interface
<ActionParsnip> atpa8a: is there a local firewall rule set in place on the ssh server to disallow non-local traffic?
<atpa8a> ActionParsnip: firewall on the server is all open
<atpa8a> hwilde: how do i check return path?
<Sweetshark> penalvch: I saw you doing some great work on LibreOffice bug mangling. Thank you for that! How did you start to get involved there?
<hwilde> atpa8a, well... how would the return path know where to go?  what happens when you try   ssh -vvv
<atpa8a> hwilde: on the client?.. locally everything works, when it
<penalvch> Sweetshark: Well the company I work for is OOo atm looking to move to Libre, so seemed great way to understand better why they made the initial move to OOo and then why move to Libre.
<atpa8a> 's coming thru the router, it just times out
<atpa8a> does not return :P
<hwilde> atpa8a, and if you tail -f /var/log/syslog or /var/log/auth.log  you see nothing hitting the sshd server?  tcpdump shows no traffic reaching 10.10.10.10 interface?
<atpa8a> nothing in the logs
<atpa8a> let me try tcpdump
<atpa8a> nothing in syslog or auth.log
<grendal_prime> wow....when the levee breaks
<just_some_guest> xubuntu 10.04 -- how can i fix this? http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2440/badvideo.png
<grendal_prime> ok so im going crazy with this hearbeat thing
<ActionParsnip> gyyrog: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzA3Mg
<grendal_prime> can anyone help me out with this stuff...?
<_xc> just_some_guest: VLC? :-P
<adiabhal> hello ubuntu I am having some trouble getting this vhost to function and I was wondering if I could get some advice
<adiabhal> http://pastie.org/1648344
<just_some_guest> nope
<grendal_prime> ive followed a few different howtos and got nothing out of any of them.
<just_some_guest> same problem with all players
<_xc> oh..
<hwilde> atpa8a, ok... what kinda router is it
<kyle_> anyone tell me what veriosn I need for ubuntu 10.4 http://www.over-look.com/site/index.php/download
<ikonia> kyle_: ubuntu 10.04
<_xc> looks like artifacts..
<atpa8a> hwilde: netgear srxn3205
<_xc> but I suppose you would have seen stuff like that elsewhere as well then
<just_some_guest> it started after i tried to install a webcam
<hwilde> atpa8a, ok so can you forward something easy like to port 80 somewhere, or a webcam, or anything simple to test port forwarding
<atpa8a> hwilde: a rather nice router :P
<just_some_guest> i suspect upgrading libgl1-mesa-... files caused the problem.
<ActionParsnip> just_some_guest: does it happen in all players?
<atpa8a> hwilde: i forward a lot of things already and they all work, the only problem is this box with dual NICs
<just_some_guest> yes, all players
<kyle_> ikonia: sorry, i stand corrected. but could you just answer question instead of pointing out small errors
<hwilde> atpa8a, you have ssh forwarded in the other cases?
<just_some_guest> vlc, xine, gxine, mplayer
<_xc> codec related then?
<WALoeIII> I'm trying to get AAC encoding going with FFMpeg, confused on if libavcodec-unstripped-52 provides this, or do I need ffmpeg-extras from mediabuntu? (This is Lucid)
<atpa8a> hwilde: i tested ssh forward to other boxes (kvm guests really running on that dual NIC box) and that worked too
<drobole> just_some_guest: do you have gfx driver?
<just_some_guest> i don't know, drobole
<ActionParsnip> just_some_guest: got the w32codecs from medibuntu?
<_xc> does it occur on other formats?
<hwilde> atpa8a, fk..   can you pastebin sudo /sbin/route -n  please
<WALoeIII> did libavcodec-unstripped-52 just become libavcodec-extra-52
<just_some_guest> yes, actionparsnip
<just_some_guest> this is a very recent development, started after installing a webcam
<drobole> just_some_guest: but do you have a nvidia card or ATI? I was thinking maybe the driver for it was messed up
<just_some_guest> i uninstalled cheese and the related files, but the problem persists
<skaneda> Is there any way of adding a " save to ubuntu one" option to applications?
<_xc> just_some_guest: does this only occur when watching *.mov files?
<just_some_guest> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<atpa8a> hwilde: http://pastie.org/1648376
<_xc> libquicktime
<just_some_guest> _xc, all video files (.avi too)
<hwilde> atpa8a, well there you go... what's with br0
<_xc> ah, k :/
<skaneda>  chrome has an extension for saving directly to the cloud from googledocs, i was wondering if there was some way of adding it to other applications such as openoffice or if there were any plugins available to do so.
<erkan^> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<itilious> how can i access ip addresses in a VPN that i'm successfully connected to?
<drobole> just_some_guest: do you have same problem with streaming video like youtube then?
<just_some_guest> no drobole
<atpa8a> hwilde: it sits on eth1... nothing more
<thefirstdude> how come the repsutory has old version of spring, how to get latest?
<itilious> i think that i need to set a route setting somewhere but I am unsure what to change and where, please help :)
<thefirstdude> rts spring
<atpa8a> *not* on eth0!
<ikonia> kyle_: they only have ubuntu 8 compatible packages
<just_some_guest> i also tried playing videos through my browser, but still get the problem
<hwilde> atpa8a, ok so can you shut off all those other confusing things and just verify ssh forwarding works when it's simple?
<atpa8a> hwilde: working towards that...
<drobole> just_some_guest: i guess it could be openGL related, since you installed the free version (mesa) version
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install my built in camera?? (sony vaio VGN-FZ21E) I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<itilious> my ip address for wireless/internet connection is 192.168.1.X and the VPN with ipaddresses i need to connect to is 192.168.5.x and I can't reach these IP addresses, please help
<OrangePeel> Hello, I have some video files that I have downlaoded a while back, ever since I started going to porn sites, they become no longer stable and error when I try to burn them on DVD. What's my problem ?
<just_some_guest> drobole: how can i install the non-free version, or rather, what is it called?
<ikonia> OrangePeel: what is the error you get ?
<thefirstdude> how do I install packages from ppa
<thefirstdude> I did add-apt-repository ppa:spring/ppa
<Dr_Willis> thefirstdude:  yu enabale the ppa, sudo apt-get update, then install as you normally would.
<michaelxq> i've tried http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/ but someone told me i need to find newer drivers, r5u87x
<thefirstdude> how do I enable it
<zee313> can we run windows based softwares on ubuntu?
<OrangePeel> From GnomeBaker I just get an error
<Dr_Willis> thefirstdude:  your command did enable it..
<ikonia> zee313: what do you want to run
<thefirstdude> but its not updating when I cann apt-get update
<thefirstdude> I dont see it
<OrangePeel> with Brasero I get the most common error everyone else gets
<ikonia> OrangePeel: what's the error ?
<OrangePeel> hold on
<thefirstdude> and its not in sources.list
<michaelxq> zee313, try playonlinux or virtual box
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: add the ppa, refresh software centre and install or run updates
<zee313> I have a program "Maktaba Shamila" that is an .exe file
<thefirstdude> I am doing this over ssh?
<thefirstdude> how do I refresh software center
<ikonia> michaelxq: why not wait until he says what he wants to run before pushing random software at him
<Dr_Willis> thefirstdude:  it should added a file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ikonia> zee313: what type of software is it ?
<marco_> Buonasera a tutti!
<ikonia> zee313: eg: a game ? and graphics program etc
<michaelxq> ikonia, sorry my bad..i just wanted to help :)
<PrebenR> is there a 32-bit wine package for amd64? I have a windows app that only runs on 32-bit and it won't run under wine 64
<thefirstdude> Dr_Willis that files is empty
<itilious> how can i get ubuntu 10.04 vpn client to access vpn network resources?
<ActionParsnip> zee313: wine can run some. Check the appdb for guides and compatibility
<zee313> more than 40000 box in that software
<marco_> W Ubuntuuuu!!!!!! :)
<OrangePeel> I'm finding the error now, I'm wondering if there's a cleaning program that is used to clean files.
<ikonia> michaelxq: think about the help you offer then instead of pushing random software at people with no appreciation for the issues it can cause
<drobole> just_some_guest: Im not familiar with ATI but you could look into tutorials like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dr_Willis> thefirstdude:  then you either did a typo. or missed a step. check the !ppa factoid.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> thefirstdude: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> michaelxq: I appreciate the effort though
<BlackDragonTechy> Is gnome 3 stable enough to be usable in Ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> zee313: eg: a game ? and graphics program etc
<ikonia> BlackDragonTechy: no
<BlackDragonTechy> Thanks.
<OrangePeel> Error while Burning.
<OrangePeel> An Unknown error occured.
<googlegirl916> hello room
<just_some_guest> ok, thanks drobole
<ikonia> OrangePeel: it normally creates a log file, does that say anything ?
<OrangePeel> yeah
<OrangePeel> should I PM it to you ikonia
<ActionParsnip> PrebenR: wine on 64bit ubuntu will run 32bit windows apps
<drobole> just_some_guest: np. not sure it will bo the trick though
<drobole> *do
<ikonia> OrangePeel: use a pastebin
<just_some_guest> can't hurt
<OrangePeel> How ?
<ikonia> !pastebin | OrangePeel
<ubottu> OrangePeel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<just_some_guest> or maybe it can, but that's ok too
<michaelxq> ikonia, ok...i'll have that in mind!! appreciate the appreciation :)
<ActionParsnip> OrangePeel: try janitor or bleachbit
<OrangePeel> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577574/plain/
<OrangePeel> ActionParsnip: I might
<MrNoob> i still cant get win7 loader to work
<OrangePeel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577574/ ikonia
<ikonia> OrangePeel: ok
<ikonia> OrangePeel: there is the problem, /usr/bin/genisoimage is missing
<OrangePeel> That's fromB Brasero
<OrangePeel> How would I get that?
<ikonia> I'd have expected it to already be installed,
<OrangePeel> Right ikonia
<ikonia> run apt-file against the missing file
<drobole> just_some_guest: hehe yea. if you do "dpkg -l | grep mesa" you will see the name of those free opengl frivers. maybe you want to uninstall those just to see what happens. can always reinstall them after
<x404x> I have difficulty accessing a samba share, the server uses latest ubuntu with all updates and the samba ports are allowed in the firewall , from the client pc I see the server show up but am not allowed to access the share, any ideas ?
<speedy> anadon: if still here is package for the kgrubeditor
<speedy> anadon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kgrubeditor
<OrangePeel> ikonia how would I do that ?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: are you accessing samba over wan?
<OrangePeel> the apt
<x404x> no over lan, the wan is blocked out
<michaelxq> anyone knows how to install my built in camera?? (sony vaio VGN-FZ21E) I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> run the command "apt-file" against the file that's missing
<just_some_guest> thanks, drobole
<somismodo> michaelxq, with cheese ?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: just checking, phew
<michaelxq> somismodo, yes..
<michaelxq> somismodo, i've tried http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/ but someone told me i need to find newer drivers, r5u87x
<killown> do anyone know a tutorial that teach install gnome-shell-2.91.90 on ubuntu 10.10?
<killown> or compile it
<x404x> i have a router blocking those ports toward internet but the server runs on local switches and so does the clients accessing it
<somismodo> michaelxq, why new drivers?
<Leopsx> boa tarde ..........
<Pici> OrangePeel: You need to install the genisoimage package.
<michaelxq> somismodo, yes.. r5u87x
<Pici> !br | Leopsx
<ubottu> Leopsx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<emmanuelux> hello, a solution to this problem of right mouse button : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-810597.html
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<michaelxq> somismodo, or something like that
<OrangePeel> ok ikonia a bunch of Configuration & ACtion stuff comes up
<somismodo> michaelxq, try install new kernel from ppa
<OrangePeel> Pici: noted , should I google it ?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: on the server run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER  and use the same pass for smb as your user pass
<ahammond> I have a xen guest. I upgraded it's kernel, which looked like it worked. Now it's booting the old kernel again... how do I cause it to boot the new kernel?
<Pici> OrangePeel: Its in the repositories.
<Leopsx> vc precisa pck 3
<OrangePeel> Not sure where to find that
<ActionParsnip> !away > SeanIAm_Away
<ubottu> SeanIAm_Away, please see my private message
<ZaclnxNewb> hi
<ZaclnxNewb> So I deleted all partitions
<somismodo> michaelxq, maybe new kernel have this driver
<OrangePeel> Pici: not sure where to find that at
<toto> hi guys,
<ZaclnxNewb> and I made sure the recovery partition had the "boot" flag, but I still can't access it
<michaelxq> somismodo, ppa? you mean synaptic package manager?
<Guest5445> What is the channel for the GNOME 3 compiling problems?
<somismodo> michaelxq, wait
<ZaclnxNewb> through the bios, hitting "F9" I get " cannot find partition" error, and the "Grub resce>" prompt
<ikonia> Guest5445: not here
<Guest5445> ikonia, i know, but as i am trying to install it on 10.10...
<ActionParsnip> ahammond: edit /etc/default/grub to set the default.
<Guest5445> maybe here somebody knows
<ikonia> Guest5445: ok, just telling you it's not here
<somismodo> michaelxq, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/kernel-ppa-ppa/
<Guest5445> :)
<ahammond> ActionParsnip: thanks
<drc> Guest5445: Most GNOME channels are in irc.gimp.net
<Pici> OrangePeel: either search for it in software center, or do:  sudo apt-get install genisoimage    in a terminal
<OrangePeel> ikonia: apt-file I typed in terminal and abunch of stuff came up
<ActionParsnip> ahammond: run: sudo update-grub  to apply the cha
<OrangePeel> ok Pici
<Guest5445> drc, thanks. so I have to / join  irc.gimp.net
<OrangePeel> thank you, sorry ii
<OrangePeel> ikonia:
<ActionParsnip> Change*
<ZaclnxNewb> I'm trying to reinstall windows 7 from the recovery partition, but I can't access it due to ome problem with the grub boot loader
<OrangePeel> Pici: it states I already have it installed
<drc> Guest5445: Nope, it's a separate irc net, look in your Network List (or whatever your client calls them)
<michaelxq> somismodo, i'm running Ubuntu 10.10...this you showed me it's for lucid..i presume it's ok?
<drobole> killown: isn't the version in ubuntu 10.10 good enough?
<Guest5445> hi,
<salomonv> Hi, i've created an ssh key (RSA) in ubuntu, password-protected, and now need to use that in Windows. Does anybody know how to do this? All I found so far doesn't cover password-protected keys.
<Guest5445> i need to know: i am trying to compile gnome 3 from git sources. i get an error...
<Guest5445> hi,
<Guest5445> i need to know: i am trying to compile gnome 3 from git sources. i get an error...
<somismodo> michaelxq, yes this is ok you need to add this from lucid NOT maverick reference
<somismodo> michaelxq, like there is in this link
<Guest5445> ooops sorry i thought i were in the other IRC. S O R R Y
<Guest5445> drc, ok i found it
<ikonia> /wid/window 1
<ZaclnxNewb> somismodo:  For putty?
<michaelxq> somismodo, ok, thank you...i'll try it and let you know!
<drc> Guest5445: Enjoy :)
<ZaclnxNewb> somismodo:  Are you trying to remotely connect to linux terminal?
<PrebenR> ActionParsnip, wine: Unimplemented function SHELL32.dll.SHParseDisplayName called at address 0x5914af (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<OrangePeel> Is it possible files can become corrupt as a result of going to pornographic sites ?
<ZaclnxNewb> Hello!  I'm trying to recover my windows 7 installation using my recovery partition, but using grub boot loader has made it inaccessible through my bios "F9" key, and I can't access it
<PrebenR> ActionParsnip, I get this when I run on amd64, not on i386 system
<salomonv> anyone for my problem? :(
<somismodo> michaelxq, i am running in some netbook ubuntu maverick but my cardreader is not working and i install last kernel (2.6.38-5) and it work fine now
<ZaclnxNewb> I was previously able to access it through the grub boot loader, but now I can't, because windows hijacks the MBR, now I'm stuck on ubuntu with out my pirmary operating system
<somismodo> ZaclnxNewb, no
<OrangePeel> Pici: did you get my message?
<Nijabo> I have a question: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718 on this page which of the picture represent what product? there are three different pictures and there's just two products to buy.
<somismodo> michaelxq, i read this tip in forums
<ActionParsnip> ZaclnxNewb: if you mark the partition bootable, is it ok? If not you will need you livecd to set the current boot partition back as bootable
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, u need to modify grub.cfg
<somismodo> michaelxq, new kernel=more drivers
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  I am currently on the ubuntu live cd via flash drive
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  Using Gparted, the partition was already flagged boot, and "lba"
<DarsVaeda> hi, the password request form after startup for services like gwibber and so on is starting to really piss me off, I have to type the same freakin password three times now, how the hell do I deactivate this nonsense?
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  but it's not booting, I still get the grub rescue console "grub rescue>"
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, is just grub configuration...with the boot flag has no connection -_-
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  And pressing the key that starts the recovery rom the bios gives me the error message "cannot find partition"
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: that file is generated and is modified to not be written to by users and even root
<xiaoy> ActionParsnip, i modify when i need it and works like a charm
<Nijabo> Sorry for posting this again: I have a question: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718 on this page which of the picture represent what product? there are three different pictures and there's just two products to buy.
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  I don't know how to get it working, I want to start the windwos 7 recovery process off the recovery partition
<ActionParsnip> ZaclnxNewb: have you contacted the supplier
<alienkid10> version 10.10. I'm trying to use winff to convert a .mov to a windows compatible AVI for a friend but when I click preview or start it it tells me "Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'" how can I get libmp3lame?
<techbreak> hi
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  Yes, they're option is to buy an optical drive and a $50 dvd to recover the system
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  their*
<joeb_> ikonia- are you familiar with aptitiude
<techbreak> when i move mouse over any song (audio, mp3) it plays but not videos :(
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  The recovery install exists on the recovery partition, I just can't access it.
<drc> Nijabo: It looks like the top half of the picture is Mixed Ubuntu Stickers and the bottom half is Ubuntu Domed Stickers
<pcfreak30> nickserv identify hammerfree30
<Nijabo> Thanks drc :)
<DarsVaeda> that was a bad idea
<Pici> Nijabo: The domed stickers are the round ones I believe. , I don't know why the first picture shows both products together
<DarsVaeda> you should change your password ^^
<ActionParsnip> xiaoy: when you next run: sudo update-grub (happens when you get a new kernel too) your changes will be lost
<drc> Nijabo: no problem
<sudharsan> my ubuntu os crashed . i just want to take /home dir data .. now my system is booted from livecd 10.4 ubunutu  could pls any one guide me how to retrive /home dir data
<pcfreak30> ...thats what i get for staying off irc for a long time
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  xiaoy:   I basically have a hard drive that has 222 GB of unallocated space, and a recovery partition with the windows 7 installation on it of 10 GB, that I need to access and start.
<Nijabo> Yeah it just confused me Pici :P
<ActionParsnip> sudharsan: i'd review your backup process
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  xiaoy  When I boot up my computer I get a console that says "grub rescue>" and I can input, but there's no help menu or anything, when I try to use the bios boot recovery key, it says "cannot find patition"
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, then go in /etc/grub/grub.cfg and add that partion to boot up
<drc> Nijabo: upon closer looking, I think Pici is right and I was wrong
<PrebenR> ActionParsnip, forget it. Somehow I had managed to install Wine 1.0 on my amd64 and not 1.2
<Nijabo> drc: the big round one is the domed right?
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  I am using a live cd, there is no installed operating system
<ZaclnxNewb> ActionParsnip:  xiaoy  I am using a live cd, there is no OS installed, I need to start it off that recovery partition
<Nijabo> I wonder what the shipping will be on those stickers
<drc> Nijabo: me (and Pici, more importanly :) thinks
<ActionParsnip> sudharsan: mount the relevant partition from the places menu assuming the data and FAT are ok)
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, u want to start it from the live cd's grub right?
<OrangePeel> Pici: did you getmy message ?
<pcfreak30> Could anyone help me out. I am trying to preform system updates and aptitude keeps getting stuck at unpacking a deb file. I have to kill the process and delete the lock, then repair. and it repeats every time
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  That might work :D
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  I have no idea how to do that
<Pici> OrangePeel: I'm afraid I don't have the time at the moment to deal with in-depth problems, if you ask the channel about genisoimage and why brasero isn't working, you may be able to get an answer.
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, have u tried google :) ?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well might tell us what deb file your haveing the problem with and also try change your repository mirror site
<xiaoy> XD
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, sorry i'm a bit rude
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  I hate that question, yes, I've used google extensively
<OrangePeel> Sorry Pici if I was bothering
<MrNoob> i think i need to reformat i cant get windows7 to load with the loader
<ActionParsnip> pcfreak30: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, well i mean its stuck at unpacking it. i even autrocleaned
<Pici> OrangePeel: No, I should have answered, just busy on the otherside of the the keyboard here ;)
<Netizen1993> Hi all,  I have a question about making .deb packages.. for some software that It would be nice to have the ability to "install/uninstall" instead of the hassle I now have to do to use the software.  It's Free as in Speech, but I belive the source code is closed.  Is it possible to still make at a minimum an installer package of this software?  So I can install it using Gdebie ? for example?
<ActionParsnip> pcfreak30: use a pastebin to host the text
<JavaAtom> Having a hardware-specific issue during the boot of a 10.10 desktop install disk. Is this the channel to ask such questions?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: "it" is not a name of any package I can find in my repository
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  using the flash drive boot a boot loader and use that to start the recovery drive might work, if I knew how to do that
<OrangePeel> Brasero won't seem to accept SOME files , I think it has to do with going to pornographic sites, but it doesn't seem to be the case, people think the problem would be solved if I had genisoimage but terminal says I already have it. I don't know what to do.
<MrNoob> does any bidy know how to config the grub so i can dual boot at the moment i can only get on linux
<OrangePeel> np Pici you've helped a lot
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, avahi-autoipd
<xiaoy> ZaclnxNewb, ok ... so ...
<rohitdgpcool_> can anybody tell me how can i use my Sony Ericcson Xperia to connect to ubuntu and use the net.......
<x404x> actionparsnip adding the passwords again does not help , I can remotely admin the server and the smb service is allowed in the firewall , still I cannot even see the smb share from the other pcs, its like another firewall blocking it or something
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well you can live without that so skip it
<xiaoy> usually u edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg...if u can't (becouse u have no os instaled ) then u use a live cd and at grub prompt, u go to manual insert command line and type:
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: but try change your repository to see if that improves things
<JavaAtom> Toshiba NB305-410, can't get past the initial loading screen while trying to install Ubuntu 10.10/10.04 desktop. Suggestions?
<MrNoob> can any 1 help me
<alienkid10> how do I get libmp3lame? On ubuntu 10.10?
<ZaclnxNewb> xiaoy:  so then, how do I get the boot loader to start off the usb flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> MrNoob: try: sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/private/w8qrisvntoqcnnzbkfqew
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, it just hangs and refuses to continue
<genii-around> !info libmp3lame0 maverick
<ubottu> libmp3lame0 (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.98.4-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 246 kB, installed size 440 kB
<alienkid10> genii-around: I have that installed but winff isn't seeing it
<MrNoob> can any 1 help
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: do you know how to change mirror site of your repository?  can you run synaptic?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, im already doing a mirror test
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: look at this http://blog.techfun.org/2009/04/how-to-select-the-fastest-ubuntu-repository-mirror/
<Netizen1993> JavaAtom, check your PM :)
<MrNoob> ??????/
<alienkid10> genii-around: winFF is just saying "unknown encoder: libmp3lame"
<ginosal> hi everybody! maybe it's not the right place to ask in about, but maybe you can help. I use Mint and it has gnome-main-menu by default. I would like to have the simple ubuntu default menu. is there an application I can add to the menu bar in order to get it? I don't want this gnome-main-menu
<ginosal> :)
<scriptwarlock> MrNoob, what agin is your concern?
<kary> Anyone know what would cause a Ubuntu system to have really slow downstream but have normal upstream speed?
<mickster04> kary: your ISP?
<Netizen1993> JavaAtom, ?? did you see my message?
<Netizen1993> Gin.. Install the gnome desktop.
<kary> mickster04: This is while transferring between two computers on the same network as well.  One of them downloads very slowly, but uploads fine
<Netizen1993> is what I'd do.. if it were me.
<Netizen1993> Used Mint Long ago.
<mickster04> kary: either of them a windows machine :p
<kary> mickster04, nope.  one is ubuntu 10.10 the other is a 10.04 server
<alienkid10> I have libmp3lame0 installed but winFF just tells me Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame' when trying to convert what can I do?
<mickster04> kary: have youtried from the other end? as in pulling it across rather than pusing
<kary> yip, tried it both ways, using different systems to the "problem" system
<AnubArack> How can I auto mount some drives on startup?
<mickster04> kary: and it's always slow the one way?
<techbreak> I am using natty alpha.. but I don;t like unity.. what do i do to remove it ? and get desktop as maverick ?
<cptblood> AnubArack: check /etc/fstab and google it
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, have you checked this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385688
<leftist> is anyone successfully running dreamweaver c3 at this time?
<mickster04> techbreak: #ubuntu+1
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: no I haven't seen that
<techbreak> mickster04: do I need to go to that channel ?
<kary> yip.  Always slow downloading to the 10.10 machine.   I tried scp'ing from my server to the 10.10 machine, slow.  Tried ftping from my laptop to the 10.10 machine, slow.  etc.  However, uploading from the 10.10 machine to my server goes normal speed
<techbreak> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: if posible try purge that avahi-autoipd  with apt-get remove --purge avahi-autoipd  but if it can't open the deb this may not work also
<kary> almost like its throttled
<mickster04> techbreak: yeah
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, please check it might help
<techbreak> mickster04: gotcha.. ubottu told too ;)
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: checking it
<Zuzak> Howdy; my keyboard appears to have mapped useless character such as  @łe¶ŧ←↓→øþłĸjħŋđðßæ«»¢“”nµ to AltGr+letters, but my keyboard layout is marked as English United Kingdom. Er, anyone know how I could get it back to normal?
<Zuzak> *near-useless characters
<OrangePeel> (11:29:12 AM) OrangePeel: Brasero won't seem to accept SOME files , I think it has to do with going to pornographic sites, but it doesn't seem to be the case, people think the problem would be solved if I had genisoimage but terminal says I already have it. I don't know what to do.
<pcfreak30> sacarlson,  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal... If I reinstall it hangs
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: this is with another mirror?
<Netizen1993> JavaAtom, if you check your IM... I have given you what you need to get your install working on your Toshiba
<drc> OrangePeel: it's a work around, but have you tried to compress (tgz, ect) the files and burn them?
<elHannos> Hi. I can't play dvd's (that are css-protected, it seems) in totem(gstreamer). libdvdcss is installed and playing dvd's in mplayer works fine. An idea anyone?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, um seems the auto mirror is hung atm
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: try not auto mirror try japan
<genii-around> alienkid10: Apologies on lag, work required me. You probably also need libavcodec-extra-52
<BluesKaj> elHannos, use vlc , less grief than clunky totem
<alienkid10> genii-around: it's ok someone else helped me figure it out
<x404x> if i try iptables -F all i get bad argument smb.conf
<mrapple> would an apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade me from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Pici> mrapple: No.
<mrapple> Pici: ah thank the lord
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | mrapple
<ubottu> mrapple: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<mrapple> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrapple> thanks Pici
<Pici> mrapple: No problem
<v0lksman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577584/ <- my sound card.  doesn't seem to work very well...are there proprietary drivers or something I can do to improve functionality?
<kalleth2> heya, i'm having some issues properly setting up dhcp server properly on ubuntu server
<alienkid10> thank you genii-around and scriptwarlock for your help!
<Netizen1993> Can someone here who is familiar with packaging pleas IM me.. I just need some information so I can go read up :)
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, no problem glad you figure out
<erUSUL> !packaging | Netizen1993
<ubottu> Netizen1993: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Ampelbein> v0lksman: can you define "doesn't seem to work very well?"?
<erUSUL> Netizen1993: /join #ubuntu-packaging ?
<kalleth2> the machine acting as the dhcp and dns server is handing out ip's at 192.168.1.x for static, 192.168.5.x for dynamic, a netmask of 255.255.0.0 and the routers line is set to 192.168.0.1
<kalleth2> the server acting as the dhcp/dns server lives at 192.168.0.2 and can ping 192.168.0.1 (the gateway)
<kalleth2> but none of the other machines on the 192.168.1/192.168.5 ranges can
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: is there anyway to do the conversion using VLC (I'm not home right now but I have VLC at home and can install libavcodec-extra-52 at home)
<Netizen1993> thanks erUSUL  :)
<kalleth2> i think it's an issue with me being silly with netmasks, can someone point me in the right direction?
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, are you converting some video files?
<v0lksman> Ampelbein, microphone doesn't work at all...I just attached a bluetooth headset with mic to it and it's doing really weird things (I can hear dialtone etc in my VoiP app but as soon as the remote end picks up all sound it dead)...causes Zoiper and Ekiga to crash when hanging up calls...
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, speak up
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: yeah .movs
<alienkid10> for a friend
<elHannos> BluesKaj: I use mplayer generally - it lacks a good gtk interface though. Just wanted to check if totem is finally mature...
<libra> mis grandes saludos para todos
<erkan^> yes i will remember
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, there are lot of guis for this and one of it is winff
<libra> algien español????????
<kalleth2> so to summarize, dhcp setup: static @ 192.168.1.x, dynamic pool 192.168.5.x, server 192.168.0.2, router 192.168.0.1, subnet-mask of 255.0.0.0 and netmask in the subnet { line of 255.255.0.0. Why can't a machine on 192.168.1.10 ping 192.168.0.1, but the server on 192.168.0.2 can?
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: I'm being the middleman between a camera and a near tech incompetent user.
<erkan^> i have a problem with imap (gmail) on thunderbird, PhoenixSTF .. i am searching to thunderbird.deb 3.1.9 on www.debian.org, phoenixsampras
<erkan^> PhoenixSTF,
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^have you tried empathy instead?
<jhutchins_lt> erkan^: You will not find thunderbird on debian.org
<erUSUL> kalleth2: routing problem?
<erUSUL> !es | libra
<ubottu> libra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erkan^> do you mean a messanger program, PhoenixSTF ?
<jiltdil> bojour
<maxflax> A little confused here, when running "glxinfo | grep rendering" I get Direct Rendering : No but if I do the same with sudo I get Direct Rendering :Yes - Does that mean I need to run programs as root for DRI?
<kalleth2> erUSUL: i assume so, but i have no idea how to go about fixing it
<erkan^> ow ok, jhutchins_lt
<Ampelbein> v0lksman: did you already do some debugging as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound ?
<Ampelbein> or even
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, it has also mail client, and i am using it with gmail!
<H__> FYI There's a 404 on http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com maverick/restricted
<sacarlson> kalleth2: I'm not sure how many nics you have can we see a pastebin of ifconfig and route?
<kalleth2> erm
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, it is evolution mail
<kalleth2> yes, sec
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, works fine with gmail
<erkan^> yes but what is problem with a empathy ?
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, or try handbrake
<IanWizard> can anyone suggest an a good, WM independent, alternative for gnome-power-manager?
<erkan^> yes, but my prefering is thunderbird, phoenixsampras
<erkan^> PhoenixSTF,
<jiltdil> is evolution saves password and is it secure to use?
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: handbrake is weird with me it gives me a very like "wobbly" video at the places where the camera pans around
<IanWizard> jiltdil: yes, it stores them in the keyring with everthing else, so it's just as safe as saving any other passwords.
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, the problem with imap usualy is some defenition that need some tuning try and compare boath mail clients configuration
<leftist> has anyone tried this with success? http://noteearty.blogspot.com/2008/01/how-to-run-dreamweaver-cs3-in-ubuntu.html
<scriptwarlock> alienkid10, but you haven't tried winff yet?
<erkan^> but i don't understand why.. @gmail.com on empathy for chat works good, but gmail.com on thunderbird is problem since today. yesterday was it good gmail.com on thunderbird. how can that, PhoenixSTF ?
<IanWizard> jiltdil: but if you're not using an encrypted connection to the server, then it doesn't really matter.
<kalleth2> sacarlson: i'm gonna come back after i've made pancakes :)
<alienkid10> scriptwarlock: I'll try it when I get home. Was just wondering if I could do it with what applications I have already
<alienkid10> which is VLC and openshot
<IanWizard> leftist: no, but I imagine you are going to try.  (If you do try, I wish you luck :D )
<v0lksman> Ampelbein, yeah..been down that road a few times already...nothing seems to help...I managed to get the sound from the mic coming out my speakers but can't record that sound...then 5 minutes later nothing again...that's as close as I've ever gotten on this machine
<leftist> ianWizard i am following the procedure right now let you know :D
<unternull> hello
<IanWizard> leftist: thanks ;)
<Ampelbein> v0lksman: you could try filing a bugreport with 'ubuntu-bug alsa'
<azertyy> hello there
<azertyy> is there anyone there ?
<c0dege3k> can someone help me? I upgraded to 11.04, but its like it didn't fully upgrade. Still says 10.10, but a few things are different
<jackspike> can i use security camera with pc and use a surveilance software with it?
<azertyy> is there anyone there ?
<nestea> how does ubuntu handle samba packages? cause i cant install smbfs says samba-common is missing but when I try to install it it says samba-common is already installed
<v0lksman> Ampelbein, not sure I can anymore...I think I upgraded to a PPA alsa as it was a proposed fix... :(  I'm pretty screwed here...I can't believe the bluetooth is doing the same BS...
<azertyy> what this command do : find / ! -perm 777 -xdev -printf "chmod %m %p && chown %u.%g %p\n" > script.sh ?
<leftist> ianwizard it dont think i can do it. i dont have a windows partition! I forgot that! I wonder if i can trick it with the virtual drive?
<leftist> err virtual machine
<leftist> i mean
<leftist> no i dont think so.
<leftist> oh well
<FloodBot2> leftist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ampelbein> v0lksman: you can purge ppa's from your system with 'ppa-purge'
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, dont know realy, is yesterday was good... and if you dindt changed it ? if passwords are there, and everything is ok? have you tried to restart the app or the pc and your router???
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: I didn't even know that upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 was supported,  I thought you could try the unreleased by install
<IanWizard> leftist: I've got a win7 partition, but honestly, it's not likely that I'll find the time to try it.
<jackspike> can i use security camera with pc and use a surveilance software with it?
<OerHeks> azertyy, did you try it yourself ?
<maxflax> A little confused here, when running "glxinfo | grep rendering" I get Direct Rendering : No but if I do the same with sudo I get Direct Rendering :Yes - Does that mean I need to run programs as root for DRI?
<erUSUL> azertyy: finds all files with permissions 777 in the root filesystem without crossing device ( partition ) boundaries. it creates a script that chomds and chowns them
<c0dege3k> sacarlson: I ran update-manager -d. upgraded overnight.
<IanWizard> jackspike: yes, people do it all the time.
<leftist> yeah i will just run it in vm or on a windows box. yeah.
<Ampelbein> v0lksman: that way you are back on a officially supported version and can report bugs
<erkan^> yes i often have tried, i don't understand why
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, a ub or pci
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: but 11.04 isn't released yet
<IanWizard> jackspike: you probably should be more specific.
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, usb*
<c0dege3k> sacarlson: natty narwhal alpha 3 is out
<erkan^> brb
<cryptodira> 10.04.2 amd/64 standard partition scheme.... what besides /home should be backed up prior to formatting the system for an attempted install of 10.10  amd/64 ?
 * IanWizard hungers for 11.04, till then he's staying on Debian.
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: well I hope you didn't have anything of value on your 10.10 before you ran it
<jackspike> IanWizard scriptwarlock  i dont know which one to buy... i want security cam rather than webcam. and use it for surveilance (recording on harddisk and stream it for live view on the internet by me from a remote location)
<HimPhoenix> hi, I'm using a portable batch system, and in my script I wanna set a variable with the path where is located that .pbs file. I used $PBS_O_HOME and $PWB but neither works when I send the job with qsub to other machine, any idea?
<skutr3> hey can someone help me install firefox 4 beta please?
<c0dege3k> sacarlson: not really. you think i need to reinstall?
<erUSUL> skutr3: just use the mozilla-daily ppa?
<IanWizard> jackspike: well, if you had a video capture card with coax in, then you could use almost any.
<erUSUL> !ppa > skutr3
<ubottu> skutr3, please see my private message
<jackspike> IanWizard ok. but what is coax
<skutr3> erUSUL: but i dont want minefield thats like pre release beta
<jiltdil> !inode
<Odaym> is GnuPG the one that uses private/public keys to encrypt?
<nestea> how does ubuntu handle samba packages? cause i cant install smbfs says samba-common is missing but when I try to install it it says samba-common is already installed
<sacarlson> c0dege3k: when you are caught between versions it's almost imposible to fix,  best to pull custom files and move with a clean install
<erUSUL> skutr3: i use i have 4beta13
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, use zoneminder and swann cam its working in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Odaym: yes
<Odaym> how do i use it?
<Odaym> i have a lot of packages related to it already installed as i can see in the Software Center
<Zuzak> Where would I find the package that's affecting my keyboard map?
<azertyy> ok i understand erUSUL
<maxflax> A little confused here, when running "glxinfo | grep rendering" I get Direct Rendering : No but if I do the same with sudo I get Direct Rendering :Yes - Does that mean I need to run programs as root for DRI?
<jackspike> scriptwarlock whats swam
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, I am using a new mirror, i cleaned all dl'ed debs and nothing new
 * Zuzak knows there is one, can't find it
<erUSUL> Odaym: easiest way is to use a mail client that can use transparently. you can use aplications>passwords and keys to generate a gpg keypair graphically too
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: so the new mirror site fixes nothing?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, it fixed nothing
<jackspike> scriptwarlock whats swam
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, its a product name for security cams, swann
<alice|wl> hello, I messed with pulseaudio and oss to get quake3 to run and now I have no sound anymore. everything plays nicely but there is no output. I m sure I checked all the mixers I know like alsamixer and pavicevcontrol
<alice|wl> pavudevcontrol also shows output on the equalizer
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, its doing fine with ubuntu and zoneminder
<azertyy> what os the equivalent of that script for check all files kind of chmod & chown on a working system to able to apply on a broken system ? erUSUL
<alice|wl> is there a way to reset all the sound stuff?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well try download the avahi-autoipd  direct and try dpkg -i avahi-autoipd  see what error that brings
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: I mean to us a browser to get the deb file from the repository
<jackspike> scriptwarlock by the way. can i use those with moniters an app, in windows/
<erUSUL> azertyy: all files? drop the "! -perm 777" part afaics
<jackspike> ?
<azertyy> i don't know
<azertyy> do you get my question  ? erUSUL
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, what do you mean windows?
<Zuzak> I'm trying to work out why http://chippy.ch/miscellany/Selection_021.png has appeared. It's most definitely not English United Kingdom (and apparently is Scandinavia/Eastern Europe)
<erUSUL> azertyy: you want to make an script on a working system that will restore the permissions to correct values in a broken one
<azertyy> correct
<azertyy> i got two system running on linux ubuntu lucid
<azertyy> one working well and an other is brocken
<jackspike> scriptwarlock ms windows . xp , 7. i currenty use wireless usb for internet. i dont have drivers to run that in linux. so have to stick with windows
<azertyy> first i want to know if that's possible ?
<azertyy> if yes what to do ?
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, sorry i only use ubuntu for this please check there site for more info.
<jackspike> k
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, this is seriously getting stupid. it still hangs though the web browser
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, so fi your using usb stick for internet shy not use instead a webcam and mjpg-streamer its much lighter for your net and system
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well maybe you found the problem, how many sites did you try
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: or at what stage did it hang and download?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, i got that directly from ubuntu packages and used the gui installer
<jackspike> scriptwarlock ahan. what exactly do you mean by an mpg streamer ? are you talking about vlc?
<erkan^> PhoenixSTF, : not problem for thunderbird only, but problem for blackberry via imap gmail )-: i don't understand why..
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, you have a limited bandwidth with usb stick internet but we have good and cheap alternative for that.. mjpg-streamer with your usb webcam as security survellance rinning in ubuntu...
<PhoenixSTF> erkan^, hmmmm, m8 that is a bit wierd i must say, if it hapen it surpresses my knowlage, and its not the fault of the porgram itself, maybe is something google changed... try and look it up on the net maybe you can find more people with the same problem
<drc> erkan^: If no one here can solve this (and that's what it looks like), why not try #ubuntu-mozillateam (their topic says they support Thunderbird also)
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, but if you stick to windows sorry can't help you more.
<erkan^> http://www.gmail.com work good, but imap in blackberry and thunderbird doesn't work, phoenixsampras
<erkan^> pfff PhoenixSTF
<erkan^> where can I take a contact with Google Gmail people
<erkan^> PhoenixSTF,
<phoenixsampras> erkan^: thanks, ... @.@
<xangua> imap works perfetly on evolution, thunderbird and opera erkan^
<erkan^> My excuses phoenixsampras .. my tabs is crazy phoenixsampras  )-:
<xangua> perfectly*
<erkan^> yes i undertand it. but till 15.00 o'clock was imap works good, but 15.00 o'clock and later doesn't imap wrork later, xangua )-:
<v3ctor> .8/*3333333333333333//////////////////////////////////.................................................////
<jackspike> can i run linux apps on windowss/
<jackspike> ?
<BlackDragonTechy> If they're ported sure.
<BlackDragonTechy> aMSN for example.
<BlackDragonTechy> Gimp as well.
<hytreem> pidgin, firefox, chromium
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, yes
<BlackDragonTechy> But no not every app.
<jackspike> BlackDesign ported. what do you mean?
<BlackDragonTechy> The developer has to make a Windows version.
<BlackDragonTechy> Windows can't just run Linux apps.
<jackspike> scriptwarlock BlackDesign iam talking about zoneminder and monitors ?
<x404x> jackspike u can use cygwin to install linux apps , atleast some of them
<Curiz> Or you can use Cygwin, depending on what app.
<nestea> how does ubuntu handle samba packages? cause i cant install smbfs says samba-common is missing but when I try to install it it says samba-common is already installed
<storrgie_> anyone speak norse here?
<jackspike> Curiz x404x ^
<hytreem> u mean norwegian
<iceroot> nestea: from the ubuntu-repos?
<Pici> !no | storrgie_
<ubottu> storrgie_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: I'm not sure does this return anything getent passwd avahi-autoipd ? I don't need the contents just weather it exists
<jackspike> x404x Curiz iam talking about zoneminder and monitors ?
<nestea> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nestea>   smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.4) but 2:3.5.6~polslinux1 is to be installed
<nestea> E: Broken packages
<nestea> yeah
<nestea> lol
<FloodBot2> nestea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<storrgie_> Pici: ?
<Pici> storrgie_: See ubottu's response.
<iceroot> nestea: its because all the packages came from the same source-package
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, avahi-autoipd:x:103:110:Avahi autoip daemon,,,:/var/lib/avahi-autoipd:/bin/false
<iceroot> nestea: and if you mix repos you will get that version-conflict
<nestea> okay?
<Afflicto> Hey guys
<iceroot> nestea: as it says, it needs a hard dependies von 3.4.7 but you have 3.5.6
<scriptwarlock> jackspike, mind if i ask you?
<Curiz> Jackspike, totally didn't see that.
<Eambo> Anyone willing to help a complete Ubuntu noob when they get a chance? :-)
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: and ps -A | grep ava
<nestea> okay?
<iceroot> nestea: so why you mix the repos? is there a special reason?
<nestea> so how do i fix this?
<nestea> iceroot: its just how the system is
<nestea> im trying to get it right atm lol
<iceroot> nestea: that is not the ubuntu default
<nestea> yeah
<iceroot> nestea: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/private/iw94uehgbkans2lrfl3t6q
<x404x> jackspike should be a list of what packages they have on the cygwin download page somewhere
<iceroot> nestea: also "cat /etc/issue"
<x404x> or you can use a linux box and use vnc to remote admin it
<x404x> should work for pretty much any program
<nestea> http://pastebin.com/YXQy8KJm
<cryptodira> 10.04.2 amd/64 standard partition scheme.... what besides /home should be backed up prior to formatting the system for an attempted install of 10.10  amd/64 ?
<nestea> im using peppermint os
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: ok sudo service avahi-daemon restart
<nestea> but its using ubuntu repos
 * nestea shrugs
<iceroot> nestea: "apt-cache policy samba-common"
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, done.
<Afflicto> I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me about "Syncing" bookmarks, calendar and notes? I need some solution for this. I need to sync between my ubuntu laptop and desktop win 7. Thanks!
<Afflicto> Hey halal :P
<Halal> lol Hey
<nestea> http://pastebin.com/82kAQGmf
<iceroot> Afflicto: depending on the app
<Afflicto> hm ok
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: we looking in the wrong place?  it seems to work
<Afflicto> Well, I signed up for that "Ubuntu One" thingy
<Eambo> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an older laptop (Windows XP at the moment) to try and make it a bit 'quicker', however it simply freezes with the Ubuntu background - no icons or menu bar etc. Anyone got any suggestions?
<Afflicto> got it running and it started syncing.
<iceroot> Afflicto: firefox-bookmarks= there is a plugin, calendar? google? kolab? only local?
<Afflicto> o.O
<Afflicto> I use chromium
<aeon-ltd> Eambo: tell me the specifications
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, the issue is it gets stuck on unpacking the deb no matter where it comes from..
<Afflicto> And I did find a ubuntu one extension for chrome.
<Afflicto> No idea what it does though >.<
<iceroot> Afflicto: it should what you want
<Afflicto> hm k
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: but why do we need to install it if it's already there?
<nestea> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/82kAQGmf ^^
<Afflicto> any idea on calendar or notes then?
<Afflicto> something that will work on both win and ubuntu.
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: can you open the deb file with fileroller?
<iceroot> nestea: the problem is you installed a package with dpkg -i instead of using the repos, so you got a version mix
<nestea> okay
<nestea> how can this get fixed?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, i have noi idea. but it forces it every update or package install. then it says its in bad shape if i try to remove
<nestea> try to install from source?
<iceroot> nestea: remove the packages installed with dpkg -i (dpkg -r packagename) and reinstall it using apt-get install, then its fixed
<nestea> hm
<iceroot> nestea: only use packages comming from the repo and not local downloaded deb-files
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well I know it's not really needed it just provides an ip if your dhcp fails to respond so it can't hurt too much to force a purge
<andai> I'm trying to get opera for windows, but the opera site keeps forcing me to download the ubuntu version
<andai> [ apparently flashplayer on WINE works better in windows ]
<iceroot> andai: ##windows, #opera
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, um ive tried and it gives that bad shape error
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: can you right click the deb file and open it in arkive?
<keith27> i am unable to connect to a server (via Go > Connect to server) it was just working yesterday and now today it isn't working.  i am certain that i am typing the password correct and that the ftp ports are open.  this is the error i get: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<Eambo> aeon-ltd : Truthfully, I'm not 100% sure, a friend gave me it ¬.¬' It seems to be 512MB of RAM, not too sure of the processor (1.66GHz)
<hytreem> andai, see my PM
<iceroot> keith27: can you ping the host?
<Seppoz> hello, i heared there is an arm-gnuabi toolchain prepeacked for ubuntu, where can i download it?
<Afflicto> nice. I found a solution for notes! Tomboy notes is an app for ubuntu and windows, which provides syncing to your ubuntu One account. awesome ^
<iceroot> nestea: it should ne "sudo dpkg -r samba && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install samba"
<patx> i want to enable some cool compiz effects however when i  go to Change Desktop background -> Visual Effects -> Custom -> Prefs and change what i want (eg enabling scale making my windows fold into airplanes when open/closed). then i hit close however nothing is enable and when i click prefs again it looks as tho i have not saved because none of my changes stay. what am i doing wrong?
<keith27> iceroot: yes i can ping the host.  also i can login via cpanel on the server
<iceroot> nestea: but you know best which packages you installed with dpkg -i
<nestea> now i cant install samba at all
<iceroot> keith27: ftp is also started at that host? ftp hostname   on the shell
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, its opened. has control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, and debian-binary
<iceroot> nestea: please post the error to pastebin and use the nick from the person you are speaking to
<aeon-ltd> Eambo: hmm it would be better if you could get specifics, but i would !md5 check the iso or use a lighter distro like xubuntu, ubuntu server, lubuntu
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: what is the name of this deb file?
<Eambo> aeon-ltd, Intel Celeron M 420.
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, avahi-autoipd_0.6.25-1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb
<Eambo> Also the lightest OS you can suggest to me, please do :-) It's to get someone up and running for basic web use, nothing fancy.
<keith27> iceroot how do i provide the username when i ftp thehostname
<Eambo> If this is way too old for any linux distro that's fine, just thought I'd chance it :-)
<iceroot> keith27: ftp user@host
<OrangePeel> drc: they're all video files
<OrangePeel> no I have not tried to do what you said for the documents.
<nestea> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/daTZJdkq
<iceroot> Eambo: lubuntu  if it should be ubuntu based
<alpha_omega> who can help me with Geographic Operators in SQL?
<iceroot> nestea: also remove the libwbclient with dpkg -r and everyhing else you installed by a local dep
<iceroot> deb
<drc> Eambo: if you want to stick with *buntu, then the unofficial but excellent lubuntu is "lightest"
<drc> OrangePeel: what?
<aeon-ltd> Eambo: no i've seen people push pentium 2s to their limit :) ; but imo ubuntu gnome is heavy - relative to other distros (except fedora, mandriva - the other 'fat' distros)
<keith27> iceroot: i can ftp hostname and i am prompted for a password (with the wrong username) but when i ftp user@host it says No address associated with hostname
<iceroot> drc: lubuntu is an official release just without an extra cd
<Eambo> I'm happy with any suggestions you've got to be honest, doesn't need to be *buntu. :-)
<OrangePeel> Video files won't even work, is it possible viruses have infiltrate the files?
<aeon-ltd> Eambo: good with command line?
<Eambo> But if lubuntu is light and the way to go, I'm happy to do so! :-)
<drc> iceroot: they finally got recognized?  'Bout time :)
<Eambo> aeon-ltd I am, but the user getting it isn't :-P
<aeon-ltd> Eambo: i'd get ubuntu unless you'd like to tailor ubuntu server to your user
<aeon-ltd> Eambo: *lubuntu
<Eambo> Nah, it's not really a high priority project for me. lubuntu sounds good :-)
<iceroot> keith27: ftp hostname, after that you are asked for a username and then a password
<Eambo> I'll give it a try and if it still runs rather...badly...I'll consider it a wasted computer =-)
<Eambo> Thanks very much for the advice everyone, I'll give lubuntu a try!
<Malkavian_> every time I send an email with kmail and I send it to more people, every receiver sees all other addresses; how can I setup kmail to just send every person this email but so, that noone sees the email addresses of the other receivers?
<iceroot> drc: imo with 10.04 there was the official version
<iceroot> Malkavian_: use bcc
<iceroot> Malkavian_: its not a kmail issue its a normal mail feature
<drc> Eambo: if lubuntu doesn't work out for you, go to Distrowatch and look at all their listing for a light weight linux
<keith27> iceroot: yes i am connected this way
<Malkavian_> iceroot: using bcc hides all addresses?
<Eambo> Great drc, thanks. To be honest I'm a windozer at heart, but I'm always willing to try other things :-)
<iceroot> Malkavian_: the persons are only see other persons which are into "to or cc" but not in the bcc field
<drc> iceroot: "The lubuntu team aims to earn official endorsement from Canonical" is still the leadin on the lubuntu website, so I guess that's where I got the "unofficial"
<teage> guys, how can i check to see if my ipod is still mounted, i load it in gtkpod just fine but nothing shows on my desktop that anything is even mounted.
<iceroot> keith27: so ftp is working but the "connect to server" has a problem
<Odaym> ok so now i have a public key and i can see it on the servers and everything
<iceroot> drc: hm
<teage> im afraid to disconnect the device
<keith27> iceroot: it appears so yes.  it was just working last night however
<iceroot> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<Odaym> when i receive an encrypted email from someone and i have their public key..what is done next to view the email?
<tom23342> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and did the security updates. Aside from that, is there anything I should be concerned about that could be a security risk?
<iceroot> drc: ah its multiverse, thought its in main, sorry for that
<vish> how do i check for broken symlinks?
<iceroot> tom23342: not on a default installation
<Malkavian_> iceroot: thanks, but this means, I have to have one person in TO or CC field and this persons address will be seen by all other receivers from the BCC field - this is what I do not, that someone sees some other address
<drc> iceroot: np, just thought I was wrong (again:)
<aeon-ltd> tom23342: firewall
<Malkavian_> every receiver should see only his address
<tom23342> iceroot, ok
<guntbert> Malkavian_: use some "dummy" address in the To:  field
<tom23342> aeon-ltd, I set up Firestarter
<iceroot> Malkavian_: on newsletters i saw that but i think its a server-thing, not a client-thing
<tom23342> is that the best one to use?
<iceroot> tom23342: there is no need for a (personal) firewall
<iceroot> tom23342: everything fine with your ubuntu
<Malkavian_> iceroot: ok, I think I should check my setting on server side
<aeon-ltd> tom23342: they're pretty much all the same they all just manage iptables
<iceroot> tom23342: just install ubuntu and enjoy that you dont have do worry about bluescreens, viruses, trojans and so on
<ibrahim_> hi i have a problem when iopen the youtube the video doesnt work and it gives me a message "The following plug-in has crashed :Shockwave Flash
<bdancer> hey there
<bdancer> any PPA gurus here?
<iceroot> Malkavian_: maybe #postfix have a hint for you how to magange your goal with one (newsletter) adress, sorry dont know the correct name in english
<arand> !details | bdancer
<ubottu> bdancer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tom23342> iceroot, that part is a definite plus, but now I'm worried about being scanned and exploited.
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: when I try to install that deb on my 10.04 it tells me that an older version exists and I should use that instead.  not sure why
<tom23342> aeon-ltd, thanks
<iceroot> tom23342: the best way for a secure system is to use the system updater to fix security-bugs
<iceroot> tom23342: then you are safe
<bdancer> ok... i want my ppa source package not to contain sources but automatically download them from svn and git - it that possible?
<iceroot> bdancer: a source-package always contains source-code
<aeon-ltd> tom23342: but i'd just watch out online as with any OS for phishing, web based attacks - not really malicious just annoying
<bdancer> iceroot, ok tnx
<iceroot> bdancer: maybe you can have a hack in the rules/install file or preinst
<iceroot> bdancer: so the buildsystem is pulling the source from extern
<OrangePeel> drc I haven't tried to compress the files for burning
<iceroot> bdancer: or you are building a package which is only using git and the postinst and build what you want
<mu> Is there no option to not install the boot loader when installing Ubuntu? I already have GRUB2 on another partition...
<OrangePeel> too many problems with linux.
<iceroot> Malkavian_: on the alternate-cd there is that option
<bdancer> iceroot, i just want smth like in buildsevice where package could update sources from time to time and rebuild package with new version
<iceroot> mu: on the alternate-cd there is that option
<arand> mu: Select advance partitioning and the option should be there...
<iceroot> Malkavian_: sorry wrong nick
<aeon-ltd> mu: the last time i uesd the installer there was
<keith27> iceroot: when i am connected via ftp via the shell and i do 'dir' it isn't listing directories like i would expect, its saying: 200 PORT command successful  150 Connecting to port 59292
<ibrahim_> hi i have a problem when iopen the youtube the video doesnt work and it gives me a message "The following plug-in has crashed :Shockwave Flash" can any body help me to solve this problem??
<mu> I'm doing advanced partitioning on the Ubuntu Netbook install but as far as I can tell there is no option
<mu> Under "Boot loader" it just gives a list of drives/partitions
<Malkavian_> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> bdancer: i guess its better to build a new package if a new source is available
<iceroot> bdancer: or provide the source with a make file instead of a deb file
<Pumpkin-> keith27: try ftp passive mode. At the ftp command line just do "passive" before you do anything else.
<drc> OrangePeel: oh, sorry, I have the memory of a goldfish (~8 seconds).  I have had trouble burning a few files at different times (but was too lazy to figure outurnt it.  As I said, this is a work around, and does nothing to fix your real problem. then bwhy).  I never had a problem when I compressed the file(s)
<iceroot> keith27: the user is allowed to see the content?
<mu> Does 10.10 netbook install Grub2? If so, would installing the boot loader on my device drive where I already have a /boot do anything?
<OrangePeel> After I convert everything from here to CD I'm going back to WIndow
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: I just purged the version I have and reinstalled this version that I guess you have 86806720ddb7f21a484fea9526b4d79f  avahi-autoipd_0.6.25-1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb  that's the md5sum I just installed ok on my 10.04
<bdancer> iceroot, ok tnx anyway
<iceroot> OrangePeel: ##windows
<arand> mu: Hmm, well I would guess writing something boogus like "none" might work...
<OrangePeel> no
<azertyy> hello there
<OrangePeel> When I'm done burning all my data
<OrangePeel> I'll reformat than
<mu> It's just a drop-down box, arand
<OrangePeel> but I can't reformat now
<iceroot> OrangePeel: you have a support-question?
<OrangePeel> yes
<OrangePeel> Not for windows though
<OrangePeel> just complaining
<mokeyD> stupid question but which file type is an executabel file, bin ?
<mokeyD> or sh ?
<azertyy> what is the command for check all files kind of chmod & chown on a working system to able to apply on a broken system ?
<drc> iceroot: it was WAY earlier...problems burning video because he went to a porn site :)
<iceroot> mokeyD: depending on the file
<arand> mu: Hmm, well I guess you could just set it as the same partition that you are installing to.
<iceroot> mokeyD: "file filename" will tell you
<OrangePeel> Not because
<scriptwarlock> OrangePeel, what is excatly is you complain?
<OrangePeel> I think it may have something to do with currupting files drc
<Pumpkin-> mokeyD: try "file <filename>", it will tell you what it is most of the time.
<arand> mu: So you already have another grub you are using?
<mu> arand: Well, what will happen if I install the bootloader to the same partition that I'm mounting / on?
<iceroot> mokeyD: but because its an executable "chmod +x) it does not say anything about, sh, bin, bash and so on
<OrangePeel> I can't seem to burn anything with the programs I have, it errors.
<mu> arand: Yeah, I'm installing Ubuntu alongside my installation of Arch
<mokeyD> is there something like an exe in linux, that is what I mean ;)
<Pumpkin-> but executable thigns may be either scripts (usually starting with #!/path/to/interpreter), or actual binaries.
<aeon-ltd> mokeyD: .deb for debian and ubuntu
<iceroot> mokeyD: every file whoich is marked executable (chmod +x)
<aeon-ltd> mokeyD: .rpm for some others
<Pumpkin-> mokeyD: I think want to look up what ELF is
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: no
<drc> aeon-ltd: huh?
<arand> mu: Right, installing it to the ubuntu / would've make any diff I don't think...
<mokeyD> do you have a link that describe that in detail ?
<scriptwarlock> OrangePeel, what type of program is that an exe? or what..
<aeon-ltd> iceroot, drc : wut?
<iceroot> mokeyD: but exe files are binary files, executables files on linux can be everything, a binary, a shell script a jave-program and so on
<arand> mu: *will not affect currrent booting
<Pumpkin-> and also ignore .deb and .rpm in this context :)
<Pumpkin-> "man elf" has a pretty good account
<aeon-ltd> oh sorry i misread
<ibrahim_> hi i have a problem when iopen the youtube the video doesnt work and it gives me a message "The following plug-in has crashed :Shockwave Flash" can any body help me to solve this problem??
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: a deb is not like an exe, he was asking what is the difference between *.exe and execuatble on linux
<aeon-ltd> yeah application not installers
<OrangePeel> I never had a problem before, they're Blue Ray MKV, I'm trying to make a data, it shouldn't matter as it's going to data. It says error.....THE programs are both Brasero, GnomeBaker.
<aeon-ltd> i apologise for the false information
<arand> mu: Then you will need to update-grub in arch to pick up ubuntu, of course.
<drc> iceroot: aeon-ltd : well maybe, if the .exe on windows was a self extracting compressed file, i suppose
<scriptwarlock> OrangePeel, as i know blue rays are large files, isn't it?
<negev> hi, would 2 x HD5770s in crossfire work ok in ubuntu64 ?
<OrangePeel> No, they can be dumbed down, and they're not movies.
<mu> arand: Yeah, I know
<mokeyD> is there a link that describe all kind of executable files in linxu/ubuntu
<mandad> hi evryone
<iceroot> mokeyD: what do you mean?
<OrangePeel> scriptwarlock they can be compressed, and they're not movies.
<iceroot> mokeyD: every file can be executable if you use chmod +x
<jmspeex> I'm using Lucid and my machine is pretty unresponsive. From what I can tell, it seems to not be using enough memory for the disk cache, i.e. it never uses more than 500 MB for the cache, despite the fact that there's 1 GB worth of unused memory
<scriptwarlock> OrangePeel, now that you compressed what happened?
<iceroot> mokeyD: it has nothing to do with the content
<OrangePeel> I never compressed anything
<mandad> how could i recover passeword of wirless
<OrangePeel> I wonder if there's a program that tells me which files are corrupt or not.
<diogo_79> hi
<aeon-ltd> mandad: from the router or your pc?
<mokeyD> well, like a programm, I mean like a bat or exe
<mu> Let me just say that I really like 10.10's install process. Really slick!
<iceroot> OrangePeel: md5 if you have the md5sum
<OrangePeel> md5sum ?
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | OrangePeel
<jmspeex> i.e. my problem seesm to be the exact opposite of the common "linux ate my RAM" typical newbie "problem"
<ubottu> OrangePeel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<keith27> Pumpkin-: passive ftp hostname (command not found)
<joeb_> Question .. i want to connect with ssl with xchat .. do i just install openssl and close xchat and re-open and i should be good ?
 * joeb_ ask in xchat2 also
<mokeyD> anyway, I have to google more about that :)
<mandad> from router
<iceroot> mokeyD: as i said, it can be a shell-script (bat) it can be a binary, i can be a bash-script, zsh-script, make-script and so on
<Pumpkin-> keith27: I mean do ftp 1.2.3.4, then when you get the prompt ftp>, do "passive"
<iceroot> mokeyD: you can mark every file as executable, the common executables files are shell-script and python script
<OrangePeel> No idea on how to do that MD5 stuff, I don't have time heh
<here4thegear> I'm having an issue with getting mod_rewrite to actually work.. is there something that I need to install specifically when I build the lampstack?
<mandad> aeon-ltd from router
<iceroot> OrangePeel: maybe its a good idea to post your problem detailed in one line
<mu> OrangePeel: Are you trying to do an MD5 check from Windows or Linux?
<azertyy> what is the command for check all files kind of chmod & chown on a working system to able to apply on a broken system ?
<mu> OrangePeel: On Linux, `md5sum $file`; on Windows, I recommend HashTab (install, then right click > properties)
<OrangePeel> Linux, I guesss, I just want to see IF it's possible if some files are corrupt, and which ones aren't, It's weird though, not even Brasero or GnomeBaker will burn a data DVD. I know the DVDS are good
<here4thegear> I have the mod_rewrite.so file in the modules, but when I install drupal it tells me I can't use rewrite
<keith27> iceroot: see my pm regarding having access
<b0ot> Could someone tell me why none of my scripts in crontab are starting? http://pastebin.com/hmJgBa03
<b0ot> starting with @reboot
<mandad> how could i recover passeword of wirless , can someone help me
<OrangePeel> I've spent too much time downloading files and research to let it all go and reformat
<ibrahim_> hi i have a problem when iopen the youtube the video doesnt work and it gives me a message "The following plug-in has crashed :Shockwave Flash" can any body help me to solve this problem??
<v3ctor> mandad: reset your ap
<scriptwarlock> mandad, is that your router?
<aeon-ltd> mandad: if you have access to router, go to '192.168.0.1' '192.168.1.1' then it should be part of wireless settings
<mu> OrangePeel: So if I understand correctly, you are trying to burn some sort of movies or something on a disk but they seem to be corrupted?
<harvi> hi guys, Ive got a problem, ubuntu is checking disk for errors every boot. Is that a problem? No errors were found, but some time ago it has got some errors on /home. Ive got one file in lost+found in /home.
<Ziber> Why when I ran do-release-upgrade, to upgrade from ubuntu server 9.04 to 10.04.02 LTS, my web server no longer displays files, but instead prompts for download?
<OrangePeel> I'm not going to say it again, they're not movies, they're files. Period.
<OrangePeel> They're media videos, not movies, all nature preserve stuff
<mu> OrangePeel: Okay. Regardless. Mount the disc, and do a file integrity check with `md5sum` on both sets of files.
<OrangePeel> But yes mu, sorry to be a bit angry, when people think you're burning movies they turn you off, even when they're not.
<OrangePeel> Mount the disk ? I can't even get the files from my hard drive to the disk
<mandad> the problem its that i don't know  the login one
<mu> Well sorry for the confusion but I hadn't been paying attention. Okay...
<OrangePeel> Wait, what's mount the disk mean ?
<mu> mount the CD/DVD/whatever
<mu> But if you haven't it on the disk, then
<OrangePeel> It won't go on the disk, it errors
<OrangePeel> That's my problem heh
<mu> Specific errors?
<OrangePeel> I had it on pastebin
<mandad> the problem its that i don't know  the login one
<mu> Oh, I'll serarch for that
<mandad> the router is an huwaii
<OrangePeel> mu http://paste.ubuntu.com/577574/
<mu> I joined before you posted it, OrangePeel, could you post--
<mu> Alright, a sec
<OrangePeel> It's something to do with the ISO , I tried to install it from terminal, it says I have it
<mu> OrangePeel: Line 94 is your problem
<scriptwarlock> mandan, there are lots of tools to recover wifi password
<OrangePeel> ahh
<OrangePeel> Thank you mu, 1 sec
<OrangePeel> mu is it possible to clean those files, would possibly help ?or delete them
<mu> It's rather vague, though. You might try shortening the path to the file... i.e., rename the file to something simple and put it at $home or something
<OrangePeel> ok
<Odaym> anyone know how to use FireGPG?
<Odaym> the extension for Firefox?
<negev> does ubuntu support crossfire?
<OrangePeel> 1 sec, thank you mu
<harvi> hi guys, Ive got a problem, ubuntu is checking disk for errors every boot. Is that a problem? No errors were found, but some time ago it has got some errors on /home. Ive got one file in lost+found in /home.
<scriptwarlock> negev, what is crossfire? a pc game?
<negev> no, two ati cards bridged together
<drc> OrangePeel: I thought you said earlier that your system <had> genisoimage installed? (it's off my buffer)
<thenoodl> why do you want that
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: best try sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get --fix-missing install ;sudo apt-get -f install;  if that fails see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<OrangePeel> what drc , terminal said I had genisoimage installed
<scriptwarlock> negev, hehehe sorry thought it was a game
<mu> genisoimage seems to be installed; from the log file, however, it seems that the file he is pointing it to is missing
<mu> OrangePeel: Check to see if the file has improper characters... or, I don't know, something else that is odd about it.
<OrangePeel> mu, the corrupt file on line 94 or something else ?
<OrangePeel> alright
<mu> OrangePeel: Line 94: "No such file or directory."
<mu> OrangePeel: It then proceeds to print the path to the file it is trying to access...
<Shade34321> a 75 mb /boot partition should be big enough for an ubuntu install right?
<Odaym> anyone know how to use FireGPG?
<Odaym> the extension for Firefox?
<mu> To me, it looks as though it shorts out on the path, which would be odd for a log file to do but I've no experience with Brasero
<Ziber> Why when I ran do-release-upgrade, to upgrade from ubuntu server 9.04 to 10.04.02 LTS, my web server no longer displays files, but instead prompts for download?
<OrangePeel> I'll try again
<OrangePeel> brb
<drc> OrangePeel: line 94 says basero could not find genisoimage in /usr/bin.  If something says you have it, is indeed in /usr/bin?
<sacarlson> mu: I have herd of 100 meg /boot so that must be near correct
<azertyy> hello
<azertyy> how to check are port opening on system ?
<aliceleveque> Hey everyone, I need some help with my computer =/
<IvoV> could someone please help me out with configuring my rme hammerfall dsp (multiface) card for pulseaudio? It is recognized by alsa, but I can only get alsa to play sound with the plughw device instead of the hw
<mu> drc: Are you sure that isn't genisoimage generating the error? Rather than it being the error?
<drc> mu: er...no...er, I'll shut up :)
<aliceleveque> My desktop won't boot Ubuntu, any help?
<Pumpkin-> azertyy: netstat -an and netstat -6an. You might want to grep the output for LISTEN
<drc> mu: puppy wants to plan anyway...before it starts snowing...again
<Shade34321> Its my umderstamdimg that all thats in it are kernel files...im trying to figure out why I keep getting told its full because I  only have ubuntu installed...any ideas why its so full
<azertyy> thanks Pumpkin-
<itilious> how can I get plymouth theme to show on logoff AS WELL as logon?
<mu> aliceleveque: Describe what happens. Is GRUB booting properly? is there an error message spawned?
<deca> .
<New0> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) !!! can anyone help plz?? it's MySql
<itilious> it shows when computer is booting, but only shows TEXT when i powerdown/reboot
<^Mike> How can I see what wireless card my laptop has?
<azertyy> now i need to check with one system ip what are the port is open on that pc ?
<aliceleveque> mu, no GRUB, just a _ 2 lines down, doesn't respond to any key-press/combination, not even ctrl-alt-delete
<hilarie> So... I wanted to check which version of java I had, so I went to www.java.com, it said I didn't have it, I I downloaded the bin for x64, then I did sudo sh Nameofbin.bin and it did its thing, restarted my browser, but its still saying I don't have it on chrome
<sacarlson> Pumpkin-: azertyy: I use sudo netstat -pant  but I don't use ipv6 at this time
<mu> ^Mike: lspci
<^Mike> mu: thanks
<keith27> "Go > Connect to Server" is not working for me.  i am able to connect ftp via the terminal but as of today i can't connect the other way.  it was working just last night
<New0> is this the right place for MySql problem?
<New0> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) !!! can anyone help plz?? it's MySql
<sacarlson> Pumpkin-: but I think it's mostly since it's easy to remember -pant  I keep panting when I worry things that listen
<scriptwarlock> azertyy, use nmap
<Pumpkin-> heh, -p shows which process is using the port ?
<mu> New0: Honestly, you might be confused about the password you are using
<keith27> New0 it looks like youre not providing a username or password. is the file where these are defined included in the file you're trying to connect with? you should ask in #mysql or #php though
<aliceleveque> mu: no GRUB, just a _ 2 lines down, doesn't respond to any key-press/combination, not even ctrl-alt-delete
<harvi> hi guys, Ive got a problem, ubuntu is checking disk for errors every boot. Is that a problem? No errors were found, but some time ago it has got some errors on /home. Ive got one file in lost+found in /home.
<Shade34321> Why would /boot be full with only ubuntu installed when I has a 75mb partition?
<mu> aliceleveque: What I would do is boot into a LiveCD and check your grub.cfg files et. all
<deca> in a fresh install i do su command and it ask for password ,,,, what password ?
<aliceleveque> mu: I will try that, thanks
<sacarlson> harvi: It's not common, I guess there is a setting that changes the number of boots before it checks but maybe it got changed when it found an error in the past
<^Mike> My laptop currently uses the proprietary Broadcom wireless card driver. Is the source code Broadcom released just the source for that driver?
<Shade34321> Why would /boot be full with only ubuntu installed when I has a 75mb partition?
<sacarlson> harvi: maybe it's time to setup that rsync to keep another copy of the important stuf that you might loose at some point
<azertyy> scriptwarlock: could you give me your ip
<azertyy> ?
<azertyy> just a test with nmap scriptwarlock
<scriptwarlock> azertyy, what for?
<dhoine1> hello. How i can transfer traffic from ppp interface to virtual hub on packetix.net?
<sacarlson> dhoine1: virtualbox?  I use the bridge mode
<rww> azertyy: throw rww.name in there. have fun.
<dhoine1> nope
<scriptwarlock> azertyy, 122.27.57.134
<dhoine1> just free openvpn service that i want use
<harvi> sacarlson: If you could look at this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/577607/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/577609/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/577610/
<dhoine1> i have an vpn_0 interface that look and calling into targeting hub
<kriume> hello some help please? i am trying to do SSH on my computer, what does this means? "Next, add this direct to the end of the file: AllowUsers USERNAME"   ?? here is the site.. http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2097
<dhoine1> and i want hide my real my...
<km> what package do i need to install jre for broswer?
<sizzlefire> Hey guys, I have an external harddrive named My Harddrive, how can I rename it?
<rww> kriume: open /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add a line "AllowUsers USERNAME" to it, replacing USERNAME with your username. e.g. "AllowUsers rww".
<noes1s> Hello, anyone remembers where is located the power-manager config file on maverick?
<kriume> rww: i have that file opened already, but i dont know where to add the line?
<rww> kriume: anywhere in the file. It doesn't matter.
<rww> kriume: as long as it's on its own line :)
<sacarlson> harvi: colum 6 pass-num Controls the order in which fsck checks the device/partition for errors at boot time.
<itilious> what setting do i need to set in VPN connection so that I can access ip addresses on the VPN server?
<Shade34321> Is there a way to clean out /boot?
<FarkingBish> !jre | km
<ubottu> km: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<km> wow! sun-java6-plugin is 105mb
<sacarlson> harvi: so you have this one check every time UUID=3c7833c2-1652-4cae-bcd9-b429504136eb /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<matahari> Hey all
<kriume> rww: what do i do now? just close the file?
<sizzlefire> ugh my irc client crashed, I hope nobody answered while I was gone >.<
<sacarlson> harvi: another of you partitions is checked every 2 boots, so if you want to change it to check every 20 times then change that last number in each line to 20
<matahari> I was so dumb to state "sudo nautilus" in Ubuntu. Now - even after a restart - when i start nautilus from the Locations-bar, it starts it as root. Any idea how this can be fixed? Thanks!
<scriptwarlock> azertyy, did you get it?
<azertyy> japaneese you ? scriptwarlock
<sacarlson> harvi: example: UUID=3c7833c2-1652-4cae-bcd9-b429504136eb /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       20
<scriptwarlock> azertyy, jai, what did you saw?
<rww> kriume: save and close, yes
<azertyy> well this is what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/577613/
<kriume> rww: but this:  "You may also want to consider changing the Ports directive. By default SSH runs over TCP/IP port 22, which means that any malware bot autoscanning port 22 can target it. Changing the Ports directive to something different will make SSH run over a different, blocking some of those automated cracking attempts."     what it says me to change?
<rww> kriume: The line in /etc/ssh/sshd_config that starts with "Ports". If you don't have one, you can add one.
<noes1s> humm, what was the location of the power-management config file? I need to add it to a backup...
<harvi> sacarlson: ok I'll try ..brb
<scriptwarlock> azertyy, ok
<Shade34321> Is there a way to clean out the/boot partition to make room?
<biggmac> Hey everyone
<sacarlson> matahari: I keep a tool on top of my control panel that I add to panel an icon to do sudo nautilus that I like to use.  but I'm not sure how you set yours up
<kriume> rww: i found in my file: "# What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for
<kriume> Port 22" do i just change 22 to another random number?
<biggmac> whats everyone favorite game on here?
<bastidrazor> sacarlson: you should use gksudo for nautilus if you wish to run it with elevated permissions
<matahari> sacarlson, Usually I don't need it that often. For this I just use ALT+F2 and then "gksudo nautilus". Unfortunately, this time it was "sudo nautilus", and now the system is kind of messed up....
<sacarlson> bastidrazor: ya I like it and you are correct gksudo is what you should use in most cases,  for me with no sudo password set eather way works
<Elssha> when I try to watch online vids fullscreen it goes blank and I have to restart to get it unstuck
<sizzlefire> Shade34321: Did you try running computer janitor?
<anoob> is it a widget: http://img32.imageshack.us/i/winetrash.png/ ?
<dpyro> hi, i have ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop and the dvd drive spins up at random times
<leftist> elssha does it happen with any online streaming?
<jiffe98> I'm trying to get vlans working, I have the module installed, I created a static interface 'iface eth1.80 inet static...' in /etc/network/interfaces as described in online guides, but when I try to `ifup eth0.80` it says no such device, now I can go and change the device name in 70-persistent-net.rules I support but I don't know how it knows to tag it vlan 80
<Elssha> also, anyone know how to sync an itouch with clementine?
<Elssha> I got it to where you can see the songs, but it won't let me grab any of them
<ibrahim_> hi i have a problem when iopen the youtube the video doesnt work and it gives me a message "The following plug-in has crashed :Shockwave Flash" can any body help me to solve this problem??
<sacarlson> matahari: well I guess bastidrazor method might fix it using gksudo?
<sizzlefire> ibrahim_L: have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?
<BDaughtry> ok I need to know what the glib c is for ubuntu server. We want to use it as a platform for an erp software we would like to use, they want to know what the glib c is so they can tell us if it would support their software
<Shade34321> Sizzlefire: yes I have anybody else have any ideas?
<ibrahim_> sizzlefire: no
<matahari> sacarlson: No, it doesn't. The problem is, that now even if i reboot, all nautilus actions - when i start nautilus from the Locations bar above - are issued as root.
<sizzlefire> ibrahim_ for the most part if ive ever had that problem it seems to solve it
<kriume> rww: i just saved the file and restarted ssh.. will now all my internet trafic be secret for other users on my wireless network?
<harvi> sacarlson: hm... bad unmounts http://paste.ubuntu.com/577618/
<sacarlson> matahari: well right click it and change the command line back to not have gksudo and create a new one that does so you have both
<andai> I need Shockwave.
<andai> 11 doesn't work in WINE, 10 seems to, where can i download 10?
<sacarlson> harvi: why would it not find swap?
<matahari> sacarlson, I didn't create a custom launcher. It is a bar that is already in ubuntu. (i have the german version, here it is called "Orte"). It is the shortcut to all your Bookmarks and places like documents, desktop, home folder - in the upper left area.
<km> why apt-get install realplay requires a lot of dep packages that are not automatically install?
<noes1s> because you should use apt-get install aptitude && aptitude install realplay  ## Aptitude installs dependencies when apt-get doesnt
<km> ok
<noes1s> you can use aptitude update, aptitude install, aptitude remove.... its like apt-get improved
<sacarlson> matahari: I'm not familure with orte but you should be able to look at the what command is isued in the menu and change it as needed
<harvi> sacarlson: UUID=fdf3dd9d-e4cb-4667-b07f-eba82ea61a56 none            swap    sw              0       0 ..... i think its not mounted
<sacarlson> harvi: swap is never mounted
<harvi> sacrarlson: then I dont know :(
<matahari> sacarlson: I looked it up - in english it's "places". I don't know how to edit this menu....
<jiffe98> do I really need to `apt-get vlan` in order to use vlans?
<jiffe98> apt-get install vlan even
<sacarlson> matahari: just right click Places
<sacarlson> harvi: but why isn't swap partition found?
<matahari> I did it, but there in the menu-editor, I can't see Places
<BDaughtry> can anyone tell me what the glib c is for ubuntu server?
<bastidrazor> matahari: edit it while in nautilus. the right pane that shows Places
<harvi> I dont know, I have it
<Pumpkin-> jiffe98: I think that gives you things like vconfig and other tools to set up .1q tagging on your ethernet cards
<jiffe98> I'm still able to modprobe 8021q fine though
<jiffe98> its just not recognizing eth0.80 as a valid device
<sacarlson> harvi: one method so see what disk uuid are seen is with ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/*   also check sudo fdisk -l  and see what disks are still working
<Pumpkin-> jiffe98: what are you doing when it won't recognise the device ?
<sacarlson> matahari: the menu editor is the editor for places
<jiffe98> Pumpkin-: ifup eth0.80
<jiffe98> Pumpkin-: which I've added to /etc/network/interfaces
<Shade34321> What does apt-get clean do?
<matahari> sacarlson: Doesn't change anything. It still won't stop from using root...
<gordonjcp> hello
<Irreducibilis> I have a bit of an odd request...
<gordonjcp> how do I stop pulseaudio from ever restarting?
<qbi> Where is some good documentation about Unity, esp. how to set keybindings etc.?
<gordonjcp> short of sudo rm /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<Odaym> from EVER restarting?
<Odaym> hehe
<sacarlson> matahari: show me the package that points to what you installed when this started
<gordonjcp> Odaym: not unless I tell it to start
<Irreducibilis> Can someone recommend a linux app that is similar to MS paint, just for simple crappy edits or drawings -- lightweight and simple
<real> NetPaint
<necrotrophic> kbrush?
<Irreducibilis> I'll go look those up
<Israfel> Is Ubuntu One working? I can't seem to make an account.
<matahari> sacarlson: It was no package. It was just issuing in ALT+F2: "sudo nautilus"
<trism> gordonjcp: I believe it is by adding: autospawn=no to ~/.pulse/client.conf
<matahari> sudo here is configured passwordless
<gordonjcp> trism: aha
<Pumpkin-> jiffe98: its been a while since I've used vlans on Debian/Ubuntu, but when I did it involved vconfig to setup tagging the ethX.YY interfaces. I guess you do need the userspace tools contained in the vlan package.
<gordonjcp> trism: why on earth would it ever be set to autospawn?
<sacarlson> matahari: ok then just close it
<Israfel> How do  i prove I'm human on this Ubuntu One feature? I've been trying for a good 20 minutes to make an account?
<matahari> sacarlson, It is closed and i rebootet my laptop 3 times since then
<jiffe98> Pumpkin-: hmm, well that sucks if I need vlans to get it online :\
<blkdg> Israfel, that you're human?
<harvi> sacarlson: I think they're working http://paste.ubuntu.com/577624/
<trism> gordonjcp: used to crash often? I don't know
<gordonjcp> trism: seems to be working so far
<hytreem> Israfel, check my PM
<sacarlson> matahari: well every time you do <alt>f2 and that command it will repeat
<fisch246> ok i just found a major security hole in Ubuntu... where should i go to report this?
<Israfel> blkdg, it keeps telling me Wrong Captcha solution.
<necrotrophic> fis-whats the hole
<matahari> sacarlson, But it also repeats it when i just open a directory using the "Places" Menu. That is the strange thing. On the desktop it opens nautilus as a normal user. Using the Places-Menu it opens it as root.
<sacarlson> harvi: ok this is your swap uuid that seems to exist fdf3dd9d-e4cb-4667-b07f-eba82ea61a56   is that what /etc/fstab looks for?
<blkdg> Israfel, maybe the server is down? try later?
<Ny0> good evening to all people. i have a little problem with tracker in ubuntu
<Afflicto> Any good games for ubuntu? (I'm on a acer aspire one) I'm bored >.<
<Ny0> do you know how to get start with file indicization with it?
<jackspike> !info monitors
<harvi> sacarlson: yes they are the same
<ubottu> Package monitors does not exist in maverick
<jackspike> is there a program called monitors for survailance by webcams ?
<Ny0> Afflicto: Metal Blob solid
<Ny0> it is a good game
<blkdg> Afflicto, wesnoth
<Afflicto> aah
<Afflicto> I know Wesnoth
<Afflicto> I'l check out both, thanks! :)
<Ny0> Afflicto: do you know something about trackerd indicization
<Ny0> ??
<jackspike> !info moniters
<ubottu> Package moniters does not exist in maverick
<genii-around> !info cameramonitor
<jackspike> !info monitor
<ubottu> cameramonitor (source: cameramonitor): Webcam monitoring in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-2.1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ubottu> Package monitor does not exist in maverick
<Afflicto> Ny0: Afraid not :P
<Ny0> Afflicto: ;_;
<Afflicto> ny0: But I know about a very cool website though
<Ny0> Afflicto: oh. it sound's a cool thing :D
<Ny0> *sounds
<Elssha> On FF when I try to watch something full screen it freezes my comp
<Elssha> any idea what I can do to correct the problem?
<Afflicto> Ny0: dreamvoidstudios.com sign up! awesome new site! :P
<gavin_> Hey All. Is there an app I can use to modify the contents of my ipod? Its an Ipod touch with latest firmware. Cheers
<kyle_> anyone tell me what verison i need for ubuntu 10.04 -- http://www.over-look.com/site/index.php/download
<kyle_> self install package
<sacarlson> matahari: I guess you should look at and edit gedit ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<E21> Is Pitivi installed by default on Ubuntu?
<Ny0> Afflicto: i'll get a look
<Ny0> Afflicto: thanks
<Ny0> *give
<bastidrazor> kyle_: the one that is for linux.. pick either 32bit or 64bit. which ever arch you have installed
<sacarlson> harvi: and if you do a fschk  of the swap partition?
<matahari> sacarlson: In this file, I can#t find anything that could be wrong. Nothing that says that root shall open this... :-(
<Ny0> sacarlson: do you know how i can start the trackerd indicization ??
<jackspike> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-2 (maverick), package size 284 kB, installed size 868 kB
<sacarlson> harvi: maybe the swap partition needs to be reformated
<Ny0> sacarlson: don't worry i've fixed
<AnubArack> anyone installed BURG here?
<harvi> sacarlson: If I run fsck /dev/sda8  it will return fsck.swap not found
<magicianlord> is it safe to install vlc 1.1.7 on ubuntu 10.04?
<sacarlson> harvi: well I asume it's not in use?  I forget the command to turn swap on and off but try turn off swap if on and reformat it
<matahari> sacarlson, I'm back - sorry, computer crashed
<bastidrazor> harvi sacarlson sudo swapoff -a
<CardinalFang> Hi.  I have a strange problem.  I call myself proficient in X.  With my Gnome desktop lately, I have invisible windows.  Right now, for instance, atop the top left of this screen at the system menu is what appears to be the gnome-power-preferences window, judging by the Gtk choosers that pop up when I try to click on this very chat window.
<AnubArack> what is /dev/loop ? why does burd have that default instead of /dev/sda ?
<CardinalFang> There's no item in the Window list, or in app switcher alt-tab, et c.
<AnubArack> burg*
<Afflicto> Are there any MMO games for linux?
<xrdodrx> my mouse wheel keeps stopping working at random times...I have to unplug and replug the mouse for it to work...anything I can do?
<bastidrazor> Afflicto: look in the software center. games can be listed by genre
<CardinalFang> "xkill" does not seem to touch anything.
<Afflicto> Bastidrazor: There's no genre for MMO >.<
<Afflicto> ok there is.
<Afflicto> lol
<Afflicto> but only a few listed xD
<FloodBot2> Afflicto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CardinalFang> Ah!  "xwininfo" and click on that empty area, "Power Management Preferences"
<E21> Is Pitivi video editor installed by default on Ubuntu?
<xrdodrx> yes, E21
<CardinalFang> Ah, xkill did indeed kill it this time.  :/
<CardinalFang> So, it's strange.  Any ideas?
<asadeddin> Hey all, I have a question. I am looking to extend Cat5e cables throughout the office. There is a lot of talk about shielded and unshielded wiring. I will extend about 30 lines to a max length of 30 meters. What do you guys think?
<magicianlord> asadeddin: use shielded to avoid radiation exposure
<_numbers> has anyone seen this error before http://bit.ly/eABfk3
<asadeddin> i m extending them in trunks outside the walls
<asadeddin> makes a difference?
<New0> can someone help with MySql password? need to define a form to access
<CardinalFang> asadeddin, You should be fine.  Just don't untwist more than the standard allows, which is about a centimeter.  Twisting > shielding.
<phoenixsampras> help, i need a direct download link to get the live iso, plz
<asadeddin> ok i see
<asadeddin> thanks...
<CardinalFang> asadeddin, and use the right pairs if you're making your own ends.
<jaguar_> coucou
<jaguar_> ??
<xrdodrx> my mouse wheel keeps stopping working at random times...I have to unplug and replug the mouse for it to work...anything I can do?
<magpiie> i have uninstalled, completly removed, and re installed wine nearly 10 times now yet it still isnt showing up in applications list, and when i go to choose what appears in the list, it isnt there, any help please
<CardinalFang> asadeddin, lots of docs online about making Ethernet cables.  Google knows.
<gpled> has anyone else had dhcp stop working at boot up?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, still having issues
<CardinalFang> gpled, probably.  what does dhclient say?
<gpled> CardinalFang: nic does not come up. i have to sudo dhcpclient .  then all is good
<asadeddin> Thanks CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> gpled, what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<xrdodrx> magpiie, you can use terminal commands you know :) "wine <programname.exe>" and "winecfg" to edit wine's settings
<CardinalFang> gpled, Also  $ man interfaces
<gpled> CardinalFang: auto lo      iface lo inet loopback
<qbi> Where could I find some user guide to Unity for Batty?
<qbi> s/B/N/
<rww> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<sacarlson> harvi: you should be able to reformat it with swapoff /dev/sda8; mke2fs -c /dev/sda8; mkswap /dev/sda8; swapon /dev/sda8
<magicianlord> naughty nardwock
<CardinalFang> gpled, "auto eth0", probably and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" or something.
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: did you try the last mesage I sent?
<CardinalFang> gpled, you should be able to use "ifup eth0" to get it tested and working.
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, yes, no matter what it get stuck on unpacking
<gpled> CardinalFang: thanks, will check it out
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: this? (04:16:47 AM) sacarlson: pcfreak30: best try sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get --fix-missing install ;sudo apt-get -f install;  if that fails see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: what was the results of each of those commands?
<harvi> sacarlson: after that I must change UUID in fstab ,right ?
<sacarlson> harvi: oh I think that's true
<sacarlson> harvi: unless the mkswap does it for you
<flowbee> my servers file system filled up; how do i figure out where to go to find out where the big files are?
<erUSUL> flowbee: du -hs /*; dig in from there
<sacarlson> flowbee Applications>Accesories>disk usage analizer
<erUSUL> flowbee: i would check /var/log/ first
<CardinalFang> flowbee, I use "cd /; sudo du -s * |sort -n"
<CardinalFang> flowbee, then cd to largest, repeat "du|sort"
<CardinalFang> flowbee, OR, a new GUI tool for the kids.  Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer.
<flowbee> i dont have a gui i dont think
<flowbee> i just ssh into the box
<CardinalFang> Okay.  "du" for you.
<inside-out-bunny> do I need client certs for tls when auth-ing against ldap?
<CardinalFang> inside-out-bunny, maybe.  Are the server's self-signed, or signed by a CA that the SSL packages already know about?
<inside-out-bunny> CardinalFang: self signed--- BUT i moved the CA cert to the client and pointed ldap.conf to it
<CardinalFang> inside-out-bunny, that may be enough.  I can't tell you how to debug it, but there's probably a way.
<inside-out-bunny> CardinalFang: ok... let me bang my head at it a bit more...
<CardinalFang> inside-out-bunny, sorry, no help.
<CardinalFang> Wow, I never come to #ubuntu.  Easy questions so far.  I'm on a roll.
<magpiie> when i start a game in wine, all i am getting is the default blue screen window, also, i cannot find the config file to set disk and ram size etc etc
<berefeira> anyone here use miredo? firefox is not using the tunnel, stuck :(
<harvi> sacarlson: still errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/577641/ ..... formated, changed UUID, gparted says that swap is active, i can see it in system monitor too
<DECA> magpiie :try virtualbox is way better
<CardinalFang> magpiie, "winecfg"?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, tried, gets stuck on unpacking still
<harvi> sacarlson: maybe swap didnt cause this, but bad unmounts of root and /home .....
<magpiie> cardinalfang< thanks, i couldnt see the config window because it was on another desktop already, my bad.
<ZeroAdam> General question. The video card in my self built desktop that's been running great for a few years now, is taking a dump. It was a PNY nVidia card (not sure which one anymore) and worked great with 10.10. Any suggestions for a new one?
<Guest5445> guys, a question: i installed 10.10 on a laptop, p4, 512 RAM. integrated graphics. can i just put the hard drive in a dektop sized i3 with 4gigs RAM without too much difficulties?
<CardinalFang> Laters, all.
<magpiie> DECA< i have tried vertualbox but it wont read the vista disk in the cd rom drive
<sacarlson> harvi: but it still boots?
<sizzlefire> How can I tell the filesystem type of an external harddrive?
<harvi> sacarlson: yes, still checkdisk on boot
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: but what were the results of what I asked?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson,  i ran through all the commands and they did fine, but whn it came to installing it just hung again.
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: did this run clean? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KGBWolf> does ubuntu have a software Raid 1
<KGBWolf> ?
<edbian> sizzlefire, Look at the output of sudo fdisk -l while it is connected
<kyle_> anyone tell me what verison i need for ubuntu 10.04 -- http://www.over-look.com/site/index.php/download
<joatmon54> Guest5445: I have done something similar in the past and it adapted fine. Of course, a fresh install with Ubuntu is not so bad either.
<gordonjcp> wow, FF4 is a bit crazy
<edbian> sizzlefire, Or look at it in gparted if you have that installed
<gordonjcp> how do you fix the missing menu and status bar in Firefox 4?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, yes that only "Processing triggers for man-db "
<DECA> magpie : u have to set the disk for the cd at the settings panel
<Guest5445> joatmon54, good to know.
<Guest5445> thank you
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: that's not clean then
<noes1s> Kyle_ http://www.over-look.com/site/index.php/fing-download-linux   (choose 32 bit or 64 bit)
<KGBWolf> I have ubuntu already setup on one drive and i want to mirror Raid1 ontol a 2nd bigger drive no changes will be made so a one time copy is good enough
<sizzlefire> edbian: I don't, its just been refusing to take file permissions, each time I change them it says it successfully does but doesn't, i was figuring it was due to the filesystem type, but its NTFS
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: if that wasn't clean then what did this return? sudo apt-get --fix-missing install
<edbian> sizzlefire, Look at sudo fdisk -l  (yeah that sounds probable, ntfs does not support permissions in windows versions before 7)
<Raikia> is there a way to update the ubuntu kernal without a full reboot (leaving some services on)?  or is that wishful thinking because everything runs off it
<phoenixsampras> help! how to mount a partition into some temp folder?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, if i do that, it will just once again hang on unpacking.
<sizzlefire> edbian, I did, but even if windows doesnt support permissions, does ubuntu?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: ok and the last?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: ? sudo apt-get -f install
<manue> ika
<edbian> sizzlefire, It's actually NTFS that supports permissions or not.  The version of NTFS that xp and vista use does not support permissions.  The version that windows 7 uses does support permissions
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, it does the same
<sizzlefire> okay so i  setup the drive on a windows 7 computer
<noes1s> phoenixsampras,     ls /dev/sda* ; sudo cp /dev/sdaX /tmp/sdaX    ?
<sizzlefire> and its now hooked up to a ubuntu computer
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: best you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<edbian> sizzlefire, Now you're in territory that I do not have memorized
<genii-around> phoenixsampras: If you want to see contents of /dev/sdb3 for instance under mountpoint of /tmp  then: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /tmp
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, http://pastie.org/private/od0eqlv5zilm2d15l9fg
<edbian> sizzlefire, It sounds like maybe the 'root' on the Ubuntu system is not the same 'root' on the windows system.  Who owns the files according to Ubuntu?  Who owns the files according to Windows 7?
<sizzlefire> edbian: according to ubuntu the files are owned by the user robert in group robert
<angelox_123> Hi all
<xrdodrx> my mouse wheel keeps stopping working at random times...I have to unplug and replug the mouse for it to work...anything I can do?
<inside-out-bunny> CardinalFang: I got it! I was using IP addresses instead of fqdn's so TLS was puking on me
<edbian> sizzlefire, are you robert?  What are the permissions?  777 ?
<angelox_123> i have here a lenovo z460 pc with a Intel HD Audio G45 DEVIBX,and my mic input (external mic,from a cable) doesnt work
<angelox_123> my internal mic works
<angelox_123> any tip?
<mickster04> angelox_123: check you have it selected under sound preference
<zwooj> Hey, I'm trying to get wine on a 64 bit operating system can anyone help me?
<sizzlefire> edbian: I am robert, and the permissions are 700, and if I try to change them, they just revert back to 700
<amh345> is there a command line bases gui for mysql?  or is this wishful thinking?
<Jake2|cfl> How do I delete completely (purge off the HD) some previous kernels? I have about 10 old ones now.
<bastidrazor> Jake2|cfl: uninstall them via synaptic.. search for linux-image
<sedeki> how the hell do i install gdm themes?
<xrdodrx> !language | sedeki
<ubottu> sedeki: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<angelox_123> mickster04: there's no options on the sound preferences
<edbian> sizzlefire, It's probably going by UID not by username.  Try changing the permissions to 777 in windows then come back to ubuntu and see if you can change them (or do things to the files)
<angelox_123> only internal audio analog...
<sedeki> there is no theme manager in Administration -> Login screen
<angelox_123> only that
<sedeki> all guides says there is, but there is none
<Jake2|cfl> bastidrazor: aren't there other things like linux-headers etc etc too?
<xrdodrx> sedeki, you may want to check out http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<bastidrazor> Jake2|cfl: you can select to 'completely remove' to get everything associated with a specific kernel
<xrdodrx> I use it to change some aspects of my login screen
<sizzlefire> edbian: I can already do things to the files, its only encountering errors when im trying to allow apache to access
<xrdodrx> :)
<Jake2|cfl> bastidrazor: ok thx
<sizzlefire> then this happens: http://files3.llarchive.com
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: try killall man;  apt-get reinstall man-db
<angelox_123> i tried edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but nothing
<jaguar_> take a breath
<jaguar_> open the window
<edbian> sizzlefire, mmm, I see.  Yeah try changing them in windows and see what happens
<Jake2|cfl> bastidrazor:  oh, and this purges--not just "uninstalls" but leaves the files?
<jaguar_> and look if your computer have wingd
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, killall man;  apt-get reinstall man-db
<nOStahl> hey guys I have a problem with network-manager it shows full signal bars for all of my wifi networks in the area with the stock wifi module in the eee pc 901, but if I plug in any other wifi adapter it shows the signal strength
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, ugg
<sizzlefire> edbian: alright i will, thatll take a minute cause i gotta move it lol
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, E: Invalid operation reinstall
<laughter> hey ubuntu my login is set on automatic and when my session logs in, i am asked twice to unlock the key ring.  anyway i can make it only ask me once?
<edbian> sizzlefire, For what it's worth you're doing the right thing by changing the permissions
<mandad> bonsoir
<bastidrazor> Jake2|cfl: completely remove will not leave any file. you will be given a list of files to be removed.
<Jake2|cfl> bastidrazor: just what I want to do. tx
<famrn> that's gsick
<djobbito> jhi guys, I have a test question for a little assestment, could help me!!???
<djobbito> Server A is trying to communicate using TCP to port 1812 on Server B but Server A can’t establish a connection. Troubleshoot….
<angelox_123> any idea?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: I guess it's apt-get install --reinstall ?
<nOStahl> hey guys I have a problem with network-manager it shows full signal bars for all of my wifi networks in the area with the stock wifi module in the eee pc 901, but if I plug in any other wifi adapter it shows the signal strength
<magpiie> all i am getting when i open a game in wine is a blue screen, can someone advise? I have tried with direct 3d pixel shader selected and not selected but still the same issue
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: I normaly use synaptic
<sizzlefire> edbian: yeah, i figured
<sedeki> xrdodrx, no ubuntu tweak did not help at all. was it a bad joke? all i want is to install a gdm theme
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: oh and now I found this deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main   that's not lucid
<djobbito> nobody for my question??
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: so I'm not sure how much damage that can cause
<bastidrazor> djobbito: maybe trying ##networking
<angelox_123> and for me question?
<xrdodrx> sedeki, err, no, it wasn't a bad joke. You can use it to change your login screen's background and your icon. If that's not what you meant by theme, sorry. :(
<daniel> how do i get to another chat window ( i am in #ubuntu i would like to enter the one called ##LIQUID
<erUSUL> daniel: /join ##LIQUID
<sedeki> xrdodrx, no i cannot. where?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: in most cases you should NOT mix version and if you do just do it on a single app and remove the repository to keep from breaking things in the future
<Irreducibilis> Can someone recommend a linux app that is similar to MS paint, just for simple crappy edits or drawings -- lightweight and simple
<Irreducibilis> I asked this already but I couldn't find the two suggested
<trism> Irreducibilis: gpaint
<xrdodrx> sedeki, Startup > Login Settings
<magpiie> ok, the game is now working in wine, but all i am getting is memmory errors now, advise please?
<sedeki> xrdodrx, i don't have that!!
<daniel> does anyone know how to get flash updated with chromium i run 32 bit would love to know how this is been not letting me update for past couple of days
<gordonjcp> the volume control just shows as a speaker symbol and three lines, and doesn't actually do anything
<gordonjcp> how can I get it to actually control the volume?
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: I'm also not sure what this is deb http://badgerports.org lucid main  what apps does that bring in?
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, oh that was mono/monodevelop
<byuu> I have "Intel Corp. Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev05)" Device ID 840b, and it does not attach to any kernel modules. Is there a way I can force this to use snd-hda-intel kernel module?
<xrdodrx> sedeki, this pic might help you find it: http://i.imgur.com/1Q3Hx.png
<sedeki> i don't have that in my menues
<xrdodrx> sedeki, have what? Ubuntu tweak?
<xrdodrx> Did you install it?
<sedeki> yes!
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well I'm more concerned with the deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick  what was that for?
<casey> For some reason my CCSM won't show any new chages made. My wobbly windows works just fine but all others don't update. Any clues on what this can be?
<amh345> if i can ssh into a server, should i also be able to scp into it?
<sedeki> let me try to install from apt
<sedeki> with apt
<pcfreak30> sacarlson, it kinda says it in the url. the tor...
<sedeki> instead of that link you gave me
<sedeki> nope
<casey> For some reason my CCSM won't show any new chages made. My wobbly windows works just fine but all others don't update. Any clues on what this can be?
<xrdodrx> sedeki, press Alt+F2 and type "ubuntu-tweak" and hit enter
<shcherbak> amh345: scp? Depense which side and are you behind router.
<daniel> does anyone know how to get flash updated with chromium i run 32 bit would love to know how this is been not letting me update for past couple of days
<casey> For some reason my CCSM won't show any new chages made. My wobbly windows works just fine but all others don't update. Any clues on what this can be?
<BernardV> amh345: Yes, if you can ssh you can scp
<sedeki> xrdodrx, it isn't in the ubuntu-tweak menus, get it?
<amh345> BernardV: i keep getting permission denied.   scp ~/my_file user@host
<sizzlefire> edbian: i fixed it
<xrdodrx> sedeki, hmm, odd :(
<xrdodrx> sedeki, it really should be there
<casey> For some reason my CCSM won't show any new chages made. My wobbly windows works just fine but all others don't update. Any clues on what this can be?
<BernardV> amh345: scp ~/my_file user@host:~/
<BernardV> after host: you specify the target folder on the server
<angelox_123> any idea?
<angelox_123> help
<casey> For some reason my CCSM won't show any new chages made. My wobbly windows works just fine but all others don't update. Any clues on what this can be?
<aguitel> casey, you are in gnome?
<casey> yes I am
<casey> ubuntu meerkat
<amh345> BernardV: that returns scp: /~: Permission denied
<casey> *sp probably
<aguitel> casey, you have fusion-icon?
<casey> I'm not sure
<casey> how can i check?
<BernardV> amh345: If you login with ssh and try 'touch my_file' does it work or give you a permission denied?
<aguitel> casey, in the bar icon blue
<djobbito> help guys:
<djobbito> Server A is trying to communicate using TCP to port 1812 on Server B but Server A can’t establish a connection. Troubleshoot….
<casey> Nope, i don't seem to have it.
<amh345> BernardV: the file doesnt exist on the server yet.
<aguitel> casey, make:aptitude install fusion-icon
<BernardV> amh345: I know, but do you have write permissions on the server?
<aguitel> casey, with sudo
<amh345> BernardV: Touch my_file returns a new line
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: well from what I see it seems it should be harmless but it seems you didn't follow the instructions?  with this https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en  it showed you deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org <DISTRIBUTION> main   meaning replace <?> with yours in this case lucid
<Travk> djobbito: #networking
<joeb_> this is probably a dumb question . i installed two dependencies that where .deb files .. i lost the .deb files .. i see the dependancies in my  system .. there a way to back them up in case i need to reinstall or should i just to download the .debs again ?
<casey> it said command not found
<casey> so I would literally type sudo aptitude install fusion-icon
<BernardV> amh345: And if correct there is a file created with the name my_file
<aguitel> casey, yes
<casey> or am i mistaken?
<djobbito> what do you mean by ##networking
<casey> hmmmmm
<casey> didn't work for some reason?
<casey> let me try again
<noscript4i> Anyone know how to reset the wlan0 address if i replaced/removed it through ifconfig (Xubuntu 10.04 LTS) ?
<aguitel> ok
<amh345> BernardV: oh, neat.  yes. my_File was createrd
<casey> yeah it didn't work :(
<erUSUL> noscript4i: ip address?
<BernardV> amh345: ok, then you have write permissions :) You can delete this file
<aguitel> casey, do:sudo aptitude update
<noscript4i> erUSUL, i used a "ifconfig wlan0 add ...." and it failed that way
<casey> ok, i'll try that :)
<noscript4i> to connect to the accesspoint
<tom23342> I want to install KDE Desktop Environment, I'm in the Synaptic Package Manager, but there's 3 different fields with bunches of packages in each one. Which one is it?
<amh345> BernardV: but i still cant scp :(
<Travk> djobbito: That's a bit of an off-topic question for the ubuntu chatroom, the networking room would be more suited to your question.
<iceroot> noscript4i: you want iwconfig
<casey> it said command not found
<erUSUL> noscript4i: usually you get it via dhcp fro the Access point
<sacarlson> pcfreak30: so maybe fix that and try again
<BernardV> amh345: And are you sure you have read permissions on the local file and have the rights to execute scp ?
<erUSUL> noscript4i: sudo dhclient wlan0
<aguitel> casey, you installed ubuntu when?
<Ampelbein> tom23342: simply install the package 'kubuntu-desktop'
<noscript4i> erUSUL, i wish i knew that before i reinstalled =/
<casey> I installed it about a week ago.
<noscript4i> oh well XD
<casey> so it's the newest version.
<aguitel> casey, and it works?
<casey> Works fine for me.
<casey> No problems i can think of.
<erUSUL> noscript4i: why not use network manager?
<djobbito> thks... actually I am trying to find the networking chat room, I cant find it
<aguitel> casey, you update the system?
<casey> Other than being incredibly slow with dock programs.
<casey> I just did an update today actually.
<amh345> BernardV: i have permissions. tried sudo as well.   still getting Permission Deneid.
<Travk> djobbito: should just be able to type /join #networking
<tom23342> Ampelbein, thankyou
<djobbito> <Travk> I got it tks
<Travk> :)
<noscript4i> erUSUL, im not that smart at times... i tried to put a "set" IP address, but did not know that it wouldnt work anymore.... (wireless works fine now due to reinstall... DUAL BOOT NOW ^_^
<searching> MT882 usb driver ?
<shcherbak> amh345: are you - from local machine: scp <local file> remote.host:/path/to/new/file/ if not how you do it?
<searching> :)))
<BernardV> amh345: scp my_file user@host:/tmp/ ?
<casey> any clue on what I should do now?
<amh345> BernardV: ill try :/tmp/
<amh345> BernardV: :/tmp/ worked!
<amh345> thank you
<daniel> does anyone know how to get flash updated with chromium i run 32 bit would love to know how this is been not letting me update for past couple of days
<sherkeunan> french?
<joeb_> meh
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BernardV> amh345: Then there is a permission issue on the server or you don't have a home folder you can use like ~/
<sherkeunan> someone speak french?
<overclucker> amh345: are you trying to upload to yor home directory on a remote host?
<amh345> BernardV: ill have a look into that.
<amh345> overclucker: i though ~/ would be my home since the user is ubunutu and the home is ubuntu/
<splashote> any idea what to do about "device descriptor read/8 error -110"
<splashote> or "unable to enumerate USB device on Port "
<overclucker> amh345: have tried using an absolute path like /home/ubuntu ?
<magpiie_> i keep getting access violation messages whenever i try to lauch WoW in wine, can someone advise please
<needlez> hi, i have a realtek 8191SEvB I was wondering if there is a way to get this card to do monitor mode correctly or not?? when I put it in to monitor mode it says wlan0 reset or mon0: fatal , not sure why or how I can get monitor to work
<needlez> magpiie: have you installed with winetricks??
<magpiie_> yes, winetricks is installed
<amh345> overclucker. i havent yet. i will try that now
<piotr> ania
<needlez> magpiie_: and you chmod'ed the file correctly to run it right??
<magpiie_> chmod'ed?
<joeb_> ok i have a .deb right i did a dpkg --extract file.deb .. i don't see the dependancies in there .. how does ubuntu know where to locate the dependancies
<needlez> sudo chmod 777 the .exe file so it can be ran
<bastidrazor> joeb_: for the 2nd day in a row.. dpkg does not know.
<Travk> magpiee_: chmod +x /home/<user>/.wine/drive_c/etc etc etc
<sam555> hello all!
<joeb_> bastidrazor- apt does though right ?
<magpiie_> the game starts up, the menu screen appears, i click play, the indro video will play fully, but as soon as the login char screen tries to start, i get the error messages
<joeb_> bastidrazor- im just reading a lot of guides and stuff .. my bad trying to sort out everything so i don't have to ask again
<magpiie_> direct 3d is enabled
<bastidrazor> joeb_: you have the answer that question as well.
<sam555> how can one tell which version of mysql I'm running using a command in a shell?
<searching> mysql -v
<Travk> magpiie_: that sounds like one of the database files for the game has incorrect permissions. I would check the owner of the files. (or do a sweeping change.. chown -R <user> /home/<user>/.wine)
<searching> or mysql and help
<needlez> magpiie_: what is the error exactly??
<theprototype> Hi. Can i install ubuntu to my external HDD and use it on another machine with no problems ?
<magpiie_> gimme a sec, i will put a link up with the error message
<tom23342> What's the difference between GDM and KDM Environments?
<needlez> magpiie: also which version of wine??
<angelox_123> kdm is for KDE
<angelox_123> gdm is for GNOME
<angelox_123> basically
<tom23342> Ah, thanks.
<magpiie_> wine 1.2.2 is the version, this is a link to the terminal error codes that come up http://codepad.org/VbAgc2QN
<theprototype> can i atleast get a yes or no to my question ? =)
<ctjctj> I have been using LDAP+NFS4 for over a year now.  Now at 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu idmapd has stopped doing name to id translations.  rpc.idmapd -vvv -f (with verbose=10 in idpmapd.conf) does not show anything happening.  How the heck do I debug this darn idmapd?
<Travk> theprototype: If you installed it on an external drive (I will assume USB) you can boot form it as long as the BIOS for the host computer allows booting to a USB drive.
<needlez> magpiie_: have you tried to reload your drivers for your graphics card? also is it ATI??
<captn-brb> anyone happen to know what port ps3mediaserver listens on for web config?
<theprototype> Travk Thanks. I guessed as much. Now will ubuntu work with different hardware that was used at the time of installation ?
<sam555> searching: thanks!
<magpiie_> not sure, its an asus laptop, how do i re load drivers? the graphics card is working fine, i followed the steps on the wow ubuntu site. bare with me though, i am only recently on board the ubuntu train
<Travk> theprototype: I did something similar once, it seemed to work fairly well; I had a few issues with audio drivers, but Ubuntu was able to retrieve the proper kernel modules and I was up and running.
<searching> sam555 ok
<captnmorgen> oops wrong window sorry :)
<theprototype> Travk Sounds workable. Only reason i ask is because i installed Backtrack 4 (Which is what i would like to use) to my external, and it messed up GRUB to where i could only boot in to windows. Ubuntu was in quotations for some reason... even unplugging the external didn't help
<sacarlson> theprototype: how about maybe or probubly,  I've installed ubuntu loader on usb flash and it has worked on many systems
<madfox> theprototype, perhaps you should learn to use ubuntu and linux better before going for a specialized distro
<needlez> magpiie: let me suggest something, maybe you should update wine to 1.3.6 and try to reinstall WoW with that version, seems that I'm finding alot of issues with the older wine, I use 1.3.6 to run starcraft2
<Travk> theprototype: If unplugging it didn't work it sounds like grub's boot loader was installed onto the physical hard drive not the portable one.
<needlez> hi, i have a realtek 8191SEvB I was wondering if there is a way to get this card to do monitor mode correctly or not?? when I put it in to monitor mode it says wlan0 reset or mon0: fatal , not sure why or how I can get monitor to work
<magpiie_> needlez< cheers mate, will try it now thanks
<theprototype> madfox i agree. but i also think that jumping in to the water is the best way to learn how to swim, thanks.
<ctjctj> Anybody have suggestions on how to debug nfs4/rpc.idmapd?  I'm getting nothing but nobodies even though rpc.idmapd is running on both client and server and it was working recently but has now stopped working.
<madfox> theprototype, and yet security isn't like water :P
<needlez> magpiie_: np, and if that fails come back and let me know what the issues are with the other wine, and ill see what else i can do
<magpiie_> cheers
<theprototype> madfox yet reading in between the lines would've gave clues that i wasn't talking about water
<sacarlson> theprototype: I like to try them all but on virtualbox in most cases
<madfox> theprototype, same to you
<theprototype> sacarlson i have. backtrack 4 in a virtual enviro gives me issues with my RTL8187L drivers (turns it off) so i want to install to HDD
<theprototype> i'll switch it up since bt is off topic
<hiexpo> hey guys i changed my plymouth logo in ubuntu lucid now when it boots it starts than goes blank how do i fix this
<theprototype> madfox but yea, thats why i want to triple boot Win7, Ubuntu, and BT4, ubuntu is for newbies, BT4 is more advanced, i want to play with both. Can't blame me for that =)
<hiexpo> hey guys i changed my Plymouth logo in Ubuntu lucid now when it boots it starts than goes blank how do i fix this
<histo> !splash | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<theprototype> Travk that makes perfect sense. So when i install ubuntu to my external. When i choose the advanced install option, and it asks me about mount points, i should set the /boot to the external HDD to fix my issue, correct ??
<hiexpo> oh itflashes the plymouth but no log in screen
<needlez> hiexpo: what did you use to change the plymouth boot screen??
<histo> !plymouth | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<madfox> theprototype, I can considering bt was meant for people who already know what they are doing, not for people who are just learning :P
<theprototype> madfox yea well computer are meant for people that have half a brain but 99 percent of the world has one, dont they
<hiexpo> needlez, i used the the command   > shoot don't rem but selected  number 8
<keith27> anyone know of a free fax from the internet service?
<remlabm> trying to install with out a cdrom drive. everything goes fine until the installer pops this error : incorrect cdrom detected. i have tried the f6 esc to enter the extra param but i dont think im doing it in the right place... anyone able to help?
<theprototype> madfox besides, if it comes preloaded with the type of pentesting software it does, it actually is good for a newbie, because they dont have to go through the trouble of compiling, installing, etc
<madfox> theprototype, no computers were meant to do useful work with varying degrees of sophistication to match the need
<hiexpo> i just don't get login now
<histo> remlabm: what are you trying to install from usb?
<remlabm> ubuntu 10.04 server
<famrn> http://www.gsick.com/gnome/
<abstrakt> is there something better than ssh-agent for managing your public/private keys?
<madfox> theprototype, compiling and installing is better for the newbie then having everything pre-built
<needlez> hiexpo: I would suggest you go install plymouth manager and do it that way, to get back your screen, I don't remember why but i kno that I couldn't use the command to actually change the boot screen
<histo> remlabm: verify the iso with md5sum and make sure you didn't get a derped file
<theprototype> madfox this is the stupidest debate i've ever had. if you have a problem with people asking questions on a newbie level and you want to make comments about it, make a channel for it
<abstrakt> like what if I have lots of different servers, and I have a different pair of keys for each server
<remlabm> k will redownload
<ctjctj> Does anybody have a pointer to a channel that would have information on debugging NFS4/rpc.idmapd issues (running under ubuntu)
<needlez> theprototype: hey what is the problem your having??
<hiexpo> needlez, i did it that way but now i cant get login screen to fix it so how do i fix it now can't log in it
<histo> remlabm: no need to redouwnload but I would verify the one you have
<Random832> can virtualbox run a 64bit guest on a 32bit host?
<needlez> hiexpo: you could hold shift when it boots and boot into recovery then reload gdm login
<hiexpo> ok thanks needlez  i will try
<needlez> kk
<theprototype> madfox i originally asked if i could install ubuntu to an external without having issues, and mentioned i originally tried BT4 on the usb external and it messed my GRUB options up, even after unplugging. Travk informed me this was most likely because the /boot was set to the internal HDD instead of the External
<madfox> theprototype, no need to get all madders, simply stating your problem would easily be fixed if you focused your energy in a better direction first :P
<remlabm> histo: md5 checks fine
<ajay> hmm, smuxi seems to want to autojoin me to this! interesting..
<yuskhanzab> yuskhanzab,
<histo> remlabm: there shouldn't be a cdrom error. can you verify the md5 of the thumbdrive you put it on
<histo> !md5 | remlabm
<ubottu> remlabm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<casey> I'm back
<casey> aguitel
<theprototype> madfox my direction, ATM, is learning aircrack. it comes preinstalled on BT4 and works well with it. Works on ubuntu as well with IW installed, but thats not the point. You assumed i was getting ahead of myself.
<casey> how do i send you a message personally lol
<theprototype> needlez i originally asked if i could install ubuntu to an external without having issues, and mentioned i originally tried BT4 on the usb external and it messed my GRUB options up, even after unplugging. Travk informed me this was most likely because the /boot was set to the internal HDD instead of the External
<madfox> theprototype, you are getting ahead of youreself, your point?
<Benn> hey guys few guys from #ubuntu send me here
<magpiie_> ok, another problem when i download the wine 1.3 zip file, it is not showing up in my downloads folder, even though that is the place it is downloading too. How do i view hidden files and folders? i did it once but have forgotton how :(
<rww> to #ubuntu?
<theprototype> madfox are u here to help or get the chip off your shoulder? get it off or help, its annoying, considering u don't know anything about my previous knowledge of computers or networking =)
<madfox> Benn, awesome :)
<Benn> yeah
<aeon-ltd> magpiie: it varies from file manager to fm, but its usually in 'view'
<madfox> theprototype, you said you were just learning, all I really need to know.
<Benn> well i am using windows and ubuntu and the sound is not working in none of those operating systems...
<needlez> theprototype: your should just try to run it ubuntu, it will be easier, but either way youll need to install a different version of aircrack-ng the svn version.  The reason for this is that there is an issue which assigns the mon0 interface to channel -1 which wont allow you to monitor or do injection, so youll need that modified version which allows for --ignore -negative-one.
<theprototype> made no sense why you would need to know that, but ok...
<Narc> Hello all. I'm testing Firefox 4 on Maverick (downloaded at Mozilla, no PPA) and fonts are not properly anti-aliased. Anybody know a fix ? Thanks.
<madfox> theprototype, I didn't need it, but it's all I need to know about youre previous knowledge and experience.
<needlez> theprototype: you could run bt4 but it has the old version of aircrack-ng in it with the -1 issue from what I remember thats why I use ubuntu
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me use ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER for an existing user?
<magpiie_> ok i see the problem, for some reason it has downloafded to a folder called download and not to the downloads folder, i dont get how, but when i right click on the open downloads window in firefox, it sends me to the download folder and not the downloads folder
<theprototype> needlez yea i've solved the channel problem. i just want to know how to get ubuntu on my external without it effing up the GRUB on my internal. I'm guessing to fix that, apply the /boot to my external?
<Andy2113> hey guys I have a problem. I did my system upgrades to keep my system up to date, and now my flash player messes up. It crashes a lot, and the videos are orange/red when they should be normal. Can I remove this version of flash and install the one I had earlier?
<Benn> myyy sound is not working
<Benn> why??
<ZombieRamen> Benn: what application?
<madfox> !sound | Benn
<ubottu> Benn: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<theprototype> needlez yea, using ubuntu is how i fixed the -1 channel issue
<hiexpo> ok i got back in needlez  here is what i did to change it installed plymouth in repos first than ran this command sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth and picked the logo i wanted
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me use ecryptfs-migrate-home -u USER for an existing user?
<hiexpo> than had that prob
<Benn> Thankss!!i will check it out!!
<needlez> theprototype: not sure, you could add the externel drives mount point to fstab, then give it like a real area to mount to, or you could just install it and give it a boot point in / or something like that, not really sure since I run only one system
<coz_> ZombieRamen,   did you by chance read this?   http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs
#ubuntu 2011-03-09
<ZombieRamen> ah, so i can just user my own username
<theprototype> needlez well once i use clonezilla and get safe i'll play with it and figure it out Kamikaze style
<ZombieRamen> thanks
<needlez> theprototype: kk
<Nimrud> Hello
<hiexpo> needlez, and had a list of differant plymouth logos to choose from first time i picked number 7 and rebooted and was ok but didn't like i so reran command and picked number 8 than rebooted but it would reboot upon that is there  something i should have done before rebooting ?
<Nimrud> anyone who has knowledge to configure Tor for Ubuntu 10.10 server
<Nimrud> give me a link , would be nice :)
<Nimrud> from ubuntu forums if anyone know
<madfox> Nimrud, you did read Tor's own tutorial right?
<ZombieRamen> it gives an not enough disk space error
<remlabm> histo: got it thanks... was bad usb
<needlez> hiexpo: yea theres a command to configure the initramfs, however no idea what the command is, sorry man
<ZombieRamen> could i use an external drive?
<ZombieRamen> for the encryption migrator?
<hiexpo> needlez, nevermind i see what i did wrong should have did  sudo update-initramfs -u
<needlez> kk
<needlez> yea thats the command
<hiexpo> yeppers thanx
<needlez> couldn't remember what it was off the top of my head
<sam555> i'm using ubuntu 9.04.  If I use apt-get install mysql, which version of mysql would I get?
<ZombieRamen> coz: can i make the encryption utility copy the data to an extenal drive?
<hiexpo> me neither got in panic mode lol thought i borked my system   lol to much work on building this my way
<bastidrazor> sam555: find out before hand.. apt-cache policy mysql
<sam555> why thank you bastidrazor !
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me?
<rammyIRC> how to see the available disk space in linux
<ZombieRamen> use the disk usage analyzer
<psusi> rammyIRC, on the command line?  df
<joeb_> rammyIRC- or sudo df -h
<psusi> rammyIRC, in the gui, right click on the disk in the computer and look the properties
<joeb_> rammyIRC- or sudo df -h < -- cli
<tensorpudding> rammyIRC: System Monitor has a File Systems tab
<rammyIRC> cool guyz .... thanks
<rammyIRC> got it
<rammyIRC> :)
<Narc> rammyIRC:  Or open the filesystem in a nautilus window, free space is written at the bottom.
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me encrypt?
<sam555> bastidrazor: that command didn't work :(
<bastidrazor> sam555: are you using the correct package name?
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me encrypt my home folder?
<sam555> bastidrazor: i literally typed in "apt-cache policy mysql"
<bastidrazor> sam555: then the package is not called mysql
<rww> mysql-server
<Yadira> guys a have 3 linux headers in my systemcan i remove the 2 olds
<dubs_> zombie: ecryptfs-migrate-home
<rww> Yadira: yes
<Yadira> and keep the latest and do no damage to my system
<sam555> i see
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me with encryption?
<tom____> I just installed the KDE Desktop Environment and rebooted, it logged me into Kubuntu but all I have is a background image and a locked terminal window. What did I do wrong, and how can I get back to Gnome if I want to?
<sam555> mysql-server did the trick rww and bastidrazor
<sam555> thanks
<tom____> I just installed KDE and set it to default when it asked. I rebooted into KDE and all I have is a background image and a terminal window locked in the upper left corner. I'm stuck. How do I switch back to Gnome, or get my menu bars to show?
<Benn> okay now i am in ubuntu ....
<nejode> tom____, can you use the terminal?
<tom____> nejode, yes I'm running IRSSI from it right now
<WebWalker3D> can I run an Ubuntu Cloud on several VPS accounts?  or does the dynamics of cloud computing require a physical computer?
<nejode> tom____, first try to fix the broken install, type "sudo apt-get -f install" + enter
<ozatomic> hey guys, when ever i try and setup a static route to a network i keep getting "SIOCADDRT: no such process"
<luziel_Carvalho> Olá...
<luziel_Carvalho> Galera,
<luziel_Carvalho> Boa noite!
<tom____> nejode, ok be right back
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém aqui?
<luziel_Carvalho> Nesse chat?
<tom____> nejode, can I private query so I can paste the results?
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém sabe
<luziel_Carvalho> me dizer como configurar o microfone no ubuntu,
<luziel_Carvalho> o meu eu gravo as coisas e fica uma repetição,
<luziel_Carvalho> de alguns trechos
<n0a1ias> hey, im trying to install openwrt, and im geting ERROR 2 at make, heres the past bin: http://pastebin.com/ar9yCDmJ i think i need to install ncurses, but im not sure
<luziel_Carvalho> o motivo eu não sei..
<n0a1ias> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<n0a1ias> !espanol luziel_Carvalho
<n0a1ias> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<luziel_Carvalho> I don't speak english very good
<luziel_Carvalho> I'm very bad...
<luziel_Carvalho> n0a1ias
<n0a1ias> si?
<n0a1ias> (i don't know any spanish)
<luziel_Carvalho> como faço para configurar mic no ubuntu?
<abstrakt> so I just got told by this guy who likes MS Exchange that anything other than MS Exchange is a joke and that e.g. postfix+dovecot isn't a viable solution for say a regular-ish business that needs basic POP/SMTP support for a few dozen emails
<ohzie> Is there a channel for Natty?
<hermes1908> anyone know how i can move a windows installation from one partition to another?
<hermes1908> the target partition is of a greater size
<hermes1908> so dd wont work
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém aí fala Português?
<hermes1908> i tried copying all of the systems files, and chainloading but that wont work either
<Jordan_U> hermes1908: That's more of a question for ##windows.
<luziel_Carvalho> I need help in ubuntu 10.10
<n0a1ias> tu nessisetas una microphone? yo no conosco espanol, usas ubuntu-es porfavore
<hermes1908> Jordan_U: actually im using linux, and most people that use windows dont know how to use linux
<Jordan_U> !pt | luziel_Carvalho
<ubottu> luziel_Carvalho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Narc> Hello all. I'm testing Firefox 4 on Maverick (downloaded at Mozilla, no PPA) and fonts are not properly anti-aliased. Anybody know a fix ? Thanks.
<ohzie> hermes1908: is the source partition bigger or smaller than the destination?
<luziel_Carvalho> #ubuntu-br
<NicholasRoge> I have a quick question.  I just installed Ubuntu (10.10) and it told me it needed to restart.  I did so, but I can't boot into it.  It just boots straight to Windows.
<n0a1ias> any ideas on my make error? the pastbin is: http://pastebin.com/ar9yCDmJ
<hermes1908> ohzie: bigger
<Jordan_U> hermes1908: Pretty much everyone in ##windows dual boots.
<bastidrazor> n0a1ias: it said install 'flex' yet you attempted to install ncurses
<hermes1908> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip, didnt know that
<Jordan_U> hermes1908: You're welcome.
<n0a1ias> oh, all I saw was that ncurses failed. let me try and install that, thanks
<n0a1ias> why didn't make install that for me? bastidrazor
<NicholasRoge> I'm sorry to rush, but I'm in a bit of a hurry.  Anyone have any idea why either GRUB didn't install so I can't boot into ubuntu?
<yeats> n0a1ias: do 'apt-cache search <keyword>' (here ncurses) and you'll get a list of packages - two tips: the right package might begin with 'lib' as in 'libncurses' and often the needed package for building from source ends in '-dev'
<bastidrazor> n0a1ias: make doesn't work that way.
<n0a1ias> thanks yeats
<keith27> Narc: that appears to be an issue. i just read if you uncheck 'allow websites to use their own fonts' it looks better.  just a work-around tho
<sougata_> n0a1ias, sudo apt-get install flex libncurses5-dev
<Nimrud> is Tor the best choice to protect or hide yourself from network or secure it
<Nimrud> ?
<ActionParsnip> Nimrud: there is no single best
<Narc> keith27:  Yes, I already tried that, but it looks weird anyway. Thanks though.
<ActionParsnip> Nimrud: so in answer, no it's not
<n0a1ias> thanks sougata_
<sougata_> yw
<keith27> Narc: do you need to run firefox 4?  maybe stick with another version or browser until thats fixed?
<Rohaq> evening all, I was wondering if anyone had any experience using network manager with an openvpn server?
<Rohaq> connecting to one, I mean
<Rohaq> I installed network-manager-openvpn-gnome to let me config it, but it doesn't seem to work with DNS forwarding
<Jordan_U> NicholasRoge: Most likely grub *did* get installed, but to a different drive than the one you're booting from.
<Jordan_U> NicholasRoge: Try changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<Rohaq> so I can't look up any hostnames
<Rohaq> disconnect and it's fine
<keith27> Narc: http://irc.mozilla.org/
<Narc> keith27:  Well, I just wanted to have a taste of it. It's faster and there's more screen space. Not really a big issue. Just kinda sad :)
<Rohaq> also, KVpnc will connect and do DNS just fine
<Narc> keith27:  Oh, I'll try there.
<KGBWolf> i have a backup.000 bakup.001 and backup.002 files i need to restore these files but havent got a clue how?
<Rohaq> but it'd be nice to get it working in Network Manager
<Narc> keith27:  Thanks
<meowski> what program on python can i write code and it wont interpret it automatically like in terminal?
<sougata_> meowski, I guess you need an IDE
<meowski> wooaahh, that was a typo. i mean, ubuntu now python.
<meowski> not*
<sougata_> meowski, you need to write python programs in Ubuntu ? Am I correct ?
<keith27> how can i get the volume control back in the taskbar
<meowski> nono, i want to write C programs (i typed python cause i read something that said python) but i dont want them to be interpreted automatically (like terminal does)
<muelli> keith27: run "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<meowski> sougata_
<ActionParsnip> keith27: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470635
<sougata_> meowski, but C is not a interpreted language
<b0ng01> how can I cp all the files in a directory to another directory without copying the directory?
<muelli> b0ng01: cp directory/* otherdirectory/
<sougata_> meowski,  you can use vim
<sougata_> or emacs
<ActionParsnip> b0ng01: does the destination folder already exist and contain data?
<keith27> thank you
<b0ng01> yea
<ActionParsnip> b0ng01: then muelli's command will run
<b0ng01> ty
<meowski> sougata_, im reading a book and the author gives examples of programs but he doesnt run them automatically. idk im confused :/
<meowski> sougata_ and the programs are written in C
<trollboy> is there a place I can buy a pre-configured laptop with 17"+ screen?
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: dell
<keith27> whats the command to make a task run as a process? nohup?
<sougata_> meowski, go to your terminal and type gedit &
<trollboy> ActionParsnip, grudgingly or recommended?
<locust> Good morning!
<sougata_> copy paste the code, then use gcc to compile the code
<ActionParsnip> keith27: add an ampersand at the end when you run it. If you are launching the volume app, do it in an ALT+F2 dialouge
<muelli> keith27: that question doesn't make any sense
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: i like dell, millions also do, millions also don't
<meowski> sougata_ i can write the C programs there then run them on terminal?
<trollboy> I'm moving my home office to a real office, but need a machine that I can geek on here at home
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: HP seem to be preinstalling SuSe: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/hp-debuts-probook-laptops-with-preinstalled-suse-linux/3732
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hola
<keith27> thank you. excuse my incorrect terminology
<sougata_> meowski, I think I don't follow you correctly .
<sougata_> If you need an IDE instead of running it in the terminal, you can use anjuta.
<keith27> ActionParsnip: it didn't work form an alt+f2 but it did from terminal. i also added it back to startup applications. thank you
<cg2916> I have a 03-08 19:24 ERROR  root: [Errno 13] Permission denied error with WUBI
<meowski> sougata_, im reading a book on hacking. (hacking: the art of exploitation). the first part of the book is on programming. the book is ubuntu based, like all the examples are done on ubuntu. the first example the author gives is the hello, world program looped 10 times. but i dont think he does it on terminal cause it just gives text and it has comments which are written after // and you cant do that on terminal. what program can i r
<meowski> that program on?
<ActionParsnip> keith27: np :)
<ActionParsnip> meowski: what lanuauge are the programs in?
<cg2916> can anyone please help me?
<muelli> !ask | cg2916
<ubottu> cg2916: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cg2916> ok
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: is it a clean install?
<cg2916> I have a 03-08 19:24 ERROR  root: [Errno 13] Permission denied error with wubi
<sougata_> meowski, In Linux terminal is god .-)
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: I'd say C, as C made the terminal ;)
<cg2916> ActionParsnip: It's a "Install inside Windows" install
<mohadib> hello
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: sure, but one you just did?
<meowski> ActionParsnip, theyre in C
<cg2916> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> meowski: then I'd ask in ##c
<mohadib> can anyone suggest a service or software like gotomeeting that will work for linux and windows?
<meowski> sougata_, then how do i get terminal not to run it automatically
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: ok how did you do the install?
<meowski> alright, thanks
<sougata_> meowski, terminal does not runs your code automatically . Unless you invoke it yourself
<cg2916> ActionParsnip: I burned the Natty Alpha 2 ISO to a DVD+R, opened WUBI, and clicked "Install inside Windows" it froze about halfway through the installation inside Windows. I never left Windows
<muelli> that's the problem ;-) You have to leave windows ;-) *SCNR*
<meowski> sougata_ everything i press enter to start a new line, it gives a response though..
<Wintergr> Good evening everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu x64 and I'm having some display issues, can anyone here help me with that?
<cg2916> but it didn't even finish the installation
<cg2916> Here's the error log: 03-08 19:24 ERROR  root: [Errno 13] Permission denied Traceback (most recent call last):   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 56, in run   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 128, in select_task   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 194, in run_cd_menu   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 118, in select_task   File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 156, in run_installer   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common
<muelli> Wintergr: what are your issues?
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: natty isn't supported here
<Lars_G> Could someone help me turn this repo url into a deb line please? I can't figure out how since it doesn't have the deb distro subdir structure. http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/security:/OpenVAS:/STABLE:/v3/xUbuntu_10.10/
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: ask in #ubuntu+1
<cg2916> ok
<sougata_> meowski, paste the code in some paste bin
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: natty is NOT released and NOT stable so you WILL get issues
<cg2916> ok
<meowski> gotcha
<Wintergr> The installation ends succesfully and the pc reboots, but when it loads for the first time, I can't change my resolution to anything but 60 Hz. My gfx card is an ATI 2600 HD and when I install the proprietary driver ant reboot, the computer shifts to some resolution/refresh rate my monitor doesn't support and goes blank. Dont know how to deal with that.
<Wintergr> Also, thanks in advance for any help/advice/condolences. :p
<cg2916> weird, nobody's active on #ubuntu+1
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, systemcalls are not in C statdard library :-). Shell is not entirely C
<ActionParsnip> Wintergr: remove the boot option: quiet splash    and add: nomodeset
<itaylor57> cg2916: they are all rebooting
<cg2916> lol
<Wintergr> Will try ASAP, thanks a lot.
<cg2916> but there are people on the user list
<Lars_G> please? :D
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: sure, but if something makes a god, surely praise should be given to the creator as it is more powerful. Is my point
 * sougata_ agrees 
<speedy> ok I installed Ubuntu 10.04LTS to a dual boot WinXP machine Separate Partition everything installed fine no problems there but when done Restart it just sits at GRUB loding please wait but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> cg2916: then be patient. Your release is offtopic here
<speedy> boot back to live cd
<speedy> gparted has flag the Ntfs to boot
<speedy> should it not b the linux partition to have boot flag
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, My name is Linus Torvalds and I am your god.  -Jokingly introducing himself, at the 1998 Linux Expo in Durham, North Carolina
<joeb_> http://twitpic.com/47mawc < -- pre2
<meowski> sougata_, it didnt work
<meowski> i got errors
<sougata_> meowski, I meant that I wanted to see your code
<meowski> oh, i paste it in here?
<itaylor57> sougata_: before linux there was unix which was closely entwined with C (without unix no linux ...)
<sougata_> meowski, paste your code here http://pastebin.com/
<six2one> hey guys, any grub2 people in here?
<muelli> !any | six2one
<Lars_G> Could someone help me turn this repo url into a deb line please? I can't figure out how since it doesn't have the deb distro subdir structure. http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/security:/OpenVAS:/STABLE:/v3/xUbuntu_10.10/
<sougata_> itaylor57, I guess you know what GNU Linux means
<sougata_> itaylor57, GNU not Unix
<itaylor57> sougata_: thats one way to rewrite history
<Lars_G> itaylor57: And there is POSIX the std linux and unix are based on. Plus Linux was based on minix as inspiration, not unix
<WXZ> does anyone know a text editor with an option to format collapsible text
<Lars_G> Altough Linus took an architectural route that Tannenbaum finds ridiculous
<nejode> speedy, do you have more than 1 harddrive?
<WXZ> like for lists and stuff
<itaylor57> sougata_: sorry but rewritten functionality is just that
<th0r> WXZ: a desktop wiki like zim might do what you want
<itaylor57> but I am Ot
<WXZ> th0r: thanks, I'll check it out
<sougata_> itaylor57, it was not free
<arand> Lars_G: That doesn't look like a standard debian repo. Don't know if it will work at all.
 * Lars_G nods
<civilordergone> is vmware workstation free in ubuntu?
<Lars_G> arand: I think I'll just get the debs
<meowski> sougata_, http://pastebin.com/BcxdzMjG
<sougata_> itaylor57, and Torvals did not copy some source code
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone know of a good network bandwidth monitor? i have 9.10 with fluxbox
<Lars_G> civilordergone: No, vmware workstation is a paid program, for all distros
<gueriLLaPunK> and im a total noob
<civilordergone> =[
<gueriLLaPunK> little CLI experience
<civilordergone> but vm player should be free?
<civilordergone> lars_g
<needmoreram> hello all
<six2one> vmware server is "free"
<muelli> gratis maybe
<Lars_G> civilordergone: Yes, vmplayer and vmware server and vmware esxi are free
<civilordergone> okay thanks!
<itaylor57> sougata_: I am aware of that, but its off topic anyways
<Lars_G> civilordergone: personally for desktop like use I'd suggest VirtualBox. for Servers Xen or XenServer
 * sougata_ agrees 
<civilordergone> lars_g i'm currently using vbox right now, i just like vmware's unity coherence function
<civilordergone> the one in vbox is a little iffy
<inside-out-bunny> how do i store ssh pubkeys in ldap?
<gueriLLaPunK> anyone know of a good network bandwidth monitor? i have 9.10 with fluxbox. i want to know how fast im downloading/uploading on my box
<Lars_G> gueriLLaPunK: Most I know are cli
<inside-out-bunny> gueriLLaPunK: bwm-ng
<meowski> sougata_, did you see the pastebin?
<sougata_> meowski, I will enumerate the steps and paste you the link
<gueriLLaPunK> just type bwm-ng in putty?
<meowski> alright sougata_
<gueriLLaPunK> Lars_G, thats fine
<inside-out-bunny> gueriLLaPunK: install it first via apt-get
<Lars_G> gueriLLaPunK: specifically bmon and iptraf both. Bmon is simpler
<inside-out-bunny> it's very rudimentary but it works
<gueriLLaPunK> i have htop installed. dunno if that matters
<six2one> hey everyone, got a new laptop (dell e6410) and there is a known issue with gfx. question: how can i edit grub2 to add something when i cant see anything. i have 10.10 live cd and 10.10 install.
<gueriLLaPunK> will try those out, thanks, inside-out-bunny and Lars_G
<gueriLLaPunK> Lars_G, apt-get install bmon?
<Lars_G> gueriLLaPunK: yep
<gueriLLaPunK> Lars_G, its installed... how do i run it? (sorry for noob questions)
<sico> "/alias hidelist set activity_hide_targets"
<Lars_G> gueriLLaPunK: just type bmon
<gueriLLaPunK> guerillapunk@ns213472:~$ bmon
<gueriLLaPunK> Unable to open file /proc/net/dev: No such file or directory
<Lars_G> sudo bmon
<gueriLLaPunK> right, lol
<Lars_G> And enter your password
<gueriLLaPunK> got it!
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks
<gueriLLaPunK> <3
<Lars_G> gueriLLaPunK: to see the interface select it with up/down and hit enter.
<Lars_G> your interface might be eth0 for your wired one, or wlan0 for your wireless one
<Lars_G> to quit, enter "q" (without quotes)
<gueriLLaPunK> fantastic
<gueriLLaPunK> i appreciate it
<Lars_G> And sorry it was not enter. you can highlight the interface you want and hit g to see the graph
<sougata_> meowski, http://pastebin.com/r2hNHqrE
<gueriLLaPunK> bwm-ng is nice too
<gueriLLaPunK> bmon is more detailed
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks inside-out-bunny
<Lars_G> There are many good tools.
<gueriLLaPunK> yes, it would seem so
<Lars_G> gueriLLaPunK: iptraf is MUCH more detailed, it shows connection streams, but it's also much harder to use
<gueriLLaPunK> yeah, i just need to know how fast im sending and receiving.
<Lars_G> ok
<Lars_G> btw there are little tools for windows managers like fluxbox that show your constant rate of net use but I don't know any off the top of my head
<gueriLLaPunK> because the website im using doesnt provide a progress bar with speed so i dont know how fast im uploading
<KGBWolf> need help restoring gparted image
<meowski> sougata_, what are those instructions for?
<sougata_> meowski, you should first compile your program and then run it.
<sougata_> Please read a tutorial
<Lone-ranger> Hi peeps
<phoenixsampras> how to intall ubuntu on a Xen citrix server? it doesnt boot
<Lone-ranger> I had a couple of Qs regarding Ubuntu, am thinking of installing it
<Ziber> What are common causes and commons solutions to a server forgetting how to display PHP with apache?
<Lone-ranger> lol, my questiion is much more noobish then these hitec ones
<Lone-ranger> I am a very basic user
<sartan> i've got a number of USB nics that i want to come up when i plug them in for later virtualization usage, but they always join my system in the down state.  what's the best way to make this happen? /etc/network/interfaces -> auto usb-NIC1; iface usb-NIC1 inet manual.  (i rename them with udev.d out of scope of question).  ultimately i want them to be in the state they would be with 'ifconfig usb-NIC1 0.0.0.0 up'
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: common cause is services not running
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: hm?
<KGBWolf> need help restoring partimage image
<sartan> it becomes tiresome to continually find parts of my network dying because usb nics unplug and plug back in =(
<Ziber> php doesnt 'run' and apache, which does, is.
<Lone-ranger> basically, does Ubuntu have the same registry issues that Windows has, that the registry keeps growing and eventually slows down the system?
<meowski> sougata_, what do you mean?
<phoenixsampras> Lone-ranger: linux doesnt have a registry, its more advanced
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: try asking a proper question with some details rather than ambigiousity. You may get a better reply then
<jzero88> If you come to an error while compiling source, when you issue "make" again, does it start off where it stopped/
 * sougata_ surrenders 
<Lone-ranger> so phoenix, if I install a software, and then delete it, my system is good as new?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: My question was specific. I performed a release upgrade from ubuntu server 9.04 to 10.04.2 lts, and now apache doesnt seem to be aware of PHP. :/
<bilal_> hi guyz, i have a problem, i have ubuntu 10.10 when i run my computer, it directly boots ubuntu and donot show me bootloader and other options
<Lone-ranger> or do I need to do more of a cleanup to get rid of any residue?
<gueriLLaPunK> lol whoa... iptraf is hardcore
<Lone-ranger> Hi bilal
<bilal_> <Lone-ranger> hi
<Lone-ranger> Bilal, where you at, if I may ask? Your name sounds very local to me
<Skaperen> anyone here running 10.04 and could install a package to test it?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: 01:13 < Ziber> What are common causes and commons solutions to a server forgetting how to display PHP with apache?
<phoenixsampras> Lone-ranger: yeah, the 'packages' are removed properly
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: thats ALL you said..
<bilal_> <Lone-ranger> yes, may b
<Lone-ranger> may I priv msg you Bilal?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I've since clarified. Can you assist please?
<bilal_> <Lone-ranger> yes
<jrib> Ziber: how did you upgrade exactly?
<Ziber> do-release-upgrade
<stoja> ati drivers " fgrlx " , still crashing with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<phoenixsampras> oh now help me plz
<phoenixsampras> how to intall ubuntu on a Xen citrix server? it doesnt boot
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: can you accept that "Ziber> ActionParsnip: My question was specific." is nonesense then?
<jrib> Ziber: so two-step upgrade?  Did php get handled properly on 9.10?  What exactly happens when you visit a php page now?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: did you MD5 test the ISO you installed with?
<Random832> jrib: visit a php page? you know php isn't a client-side language right/
<dejan_> how to downlod only files in folder example.com
<jrib> Random832: yes, I know this
<dejan_> in root folder
<dejan_> not deeper
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: yeh, its md5 verified... the problem is with the boot string... what should i use?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if you ask really obscue questions how can anyone possibly help you?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I thought it was enough information to begin with.
<slaxnoob> hey
<Ziber> jrib: Its a webserver - ie: I'm not browsing pages on it, I'm hosting pages on it. When I go to a page that only HTML, it displays fine, but any page with HTML + PHP only shows the HTML
<jrib> Ziber: I asked 3 questions
<needhelp1> im having issues with easytag,  I am having issues with the error "unable to rename file, file already exists". I have hundreds of files that end up being the same file names so .. i cant get past this. I wish easytag had an option to add file numbers to duplicates 2 . 3. 4. ..
<sougata_> dejan_, wget
<needhelp1> any ideas
<Ziber> jrib: Sorry. Yes, I honestly didnt try it on 9.10... And the third question isnt applicable.
<dejan_> sougata_: i know but how
<sougata_> python code, urllib2
<dejan_> i want only files in root folder not in other folders
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: there are possibly hundreds of things it can be. If you provide even basic information you narrow the possibilities down drastically, like the detail you just give is hugely helpful and will help others rather than some vague nothingness. I'd bear it in mind in future question
<dejan_> can I list directories ?
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: Alright. Based on my specifying it, what are some of your ideas for narrowing it down further?
<muelli> dejan_: yes
<dejan_> muelli:  how
<jrib> Ziber: by "any page with HTML + PHP only shows the HTML" do you mean that you actually see php code as html when you visit the page?
<Ziber> jrib: No, it just doesnt display what it is supposed to.
<KGBWolf> im trying to restore an image to /dev/sdb its telling me that /de/sdb is mounted and i need to unmount but when i try unmount /dev/sdb nothing happends
<jrib> Ziber: so does the php just ignored?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: if you make a really simple test page, does it work?
<Ziber> jrib: Seemingly, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: html + php
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: It does not, for html + php.
<dejan_> how to list directories of a website?
<KGBWolf> then it says partion is too small to be restored
<Ziber> KGBWolf: umount. not unmount
<needhelp1> im having issues with easytag,  I am having issues with the error "unable to rename file, file already exists". I have hundreds of files that end up being the same file names so .. i cant get past this. I wish easytag had an option to add file numbers to duplicates 2 . 3. 4. ..  can anyone help with this. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: have you asked in #php too?
<bilal_> hi guyz can anybody help me?
<muelli> dejan_: There is no way to deterministically list "directories" of a website. What does that mean anyway....
<ActionParsnip> bilal_: ask and see
<KGBWolf> i tried unmount
<KGBWolf> it does not recognize that command
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: No, based on the assumption (and past experience) that channel is geared towards coding, is it not?
<Ziber> KGBWolf: umount
<Ziber> KGBWolf: not unmount
<jrib> Ziber: is libapache2-mod-php5 installed? What php* files are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/?  Are they broken links?  Have you restarted apache?
<bilal_> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed, when i stars my computer it donot show me the grub boot loader and other options
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: its worth an ask
<ActionParsnip> bilal_: if you hold shift at boot does it show?
<bilal_> it directly boots ubuntu
<sougata_> dejan_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3173372/download-files-from-a-list-if-not-already-downloaded
<KGBWolf> it says /livemount/boot device is busy
<Ziber> jrib: Yes. php5.load, php5.conf. Not broken. Restarted apache a few times.
<bilal_> well, i didnot try it
<sougata_> dejan_, Its something similar , I guess you can figure out
<dejan_> sougata_:  thanks
<sougata_> yw
<WXZ> does anyone know how to write a collapseable list in zim?
<bilal_> <ActionParsnip> one thing more
<jrib> Ziber: similar to what ActionParsnip suggests, can you create a test.php with the contents " <?php phpinfo(); ?>" and see what happens?
<Ziber> jrib: Alright. Sec.
<bilal_> <ActionParsnip> when power failed or ubuntu shutsdown without confirmation, it starts disk checking after checking it reboots my computer again, why it is so
<dejan_> i am trying to list webfolders and content of a website that allow this
<Ziber> jrib: It prompts me to download any .php file.
<dejan_> how i do this?
<ActionParsnip> bilal_: sounds like the power fail may have damaged your data. You can boot to a livecd and fsck from there
<Ziber> jrib: Rather than displaying it.
<oscar__> hi all I have a problem with latexila: i have some .tex files i'd like to compile with it but when i open it, latexila shows a blank file... can anyone help?
<jrib> Ziber: so earlier when you described the behavior, you were not using a .php file?  What was different?
<Ziber> jrib: I embedded PHP in a .html
<jrib> Ziber: but apache won't parse that by default
<bilal_> <ActionParsnip> no it checks the hard disk automatically like windows but after checking why it reboots again?
<Ziber> It has in the past, when I ran 9.04...
<jack_^> Anybody have any recommendations for a video editing software?
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: maybe: http://forums.devshed.com/php-development-5/downloads-rather-than-opens-php-w-apache-213640.html
<Lone-ranger> video editing software is something I want too
<oscar__> hi all I have a problem with latexila: i have some .tex files i'd like to compile with it but when i open it, latexila shows a blank file... can anyone help?
<Lone-ranger> on ubuntu
<jrib> Ziber: only if you told it to.  The default php5.conf only matches ".ph(p3?|tml)" it seems
<ActionParsnip> Lone-ranger: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<UNew> does anyone have experience with XChat? I'm having a weird problem where every time I start up the program it automatically connects to networks it shouldn't
<jrib> Ziber: pastebin relevant virtual host file and apache2.conf
<bilal_>  <ActionParsnip> no it checks the hard disk automatically like windows but after checking why it reboots again?
<resno> my hdd continues to hard reset, i have googled but havent seen anything helpful yet. heres a dpaste of the complete error: http://dpaste.com/482146/
<bilal_> ActionParsnip: no it checks the hard disk automatically like windows but after checking why it reboots again?
<Lone-ranger> thanks parsnip
<oscar__> please some one help!!! I have a problem with latexila: i have some .tex files i'd like to compile with it but when i open it, latexila shows a blank file... can anyone help?
<slaxnoob> hey isn't there a guest addon for vb where you can manualy change the size of the window running?
<ActionParsnip> bilal_: not sure, try a livecd boot and fsck there with some extra options
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I dont see any other "addtype" lines in my apache config file, but I do in mods-enabled/mime.conf...
<slaxnoob> hey isn't there a guest addon for vb where you can manualy change the size of the window running?
<bilal_> <ActionParsnip> ok thanx
<ActionParsnip> slaxnoob: once you install the guest additions you can use the normal display dialogue to set the res
<dejan_> can I download all files in a web folder that have extension .jpg with wget?
<slaxnoob> i got it, thank you ActionParsnip
<jrib> dejan_: yes, see -A option in « man wget »
<bittyx-desktop> is there a default unix alias for "mkdir NAME && cd NAME"? i seem to do that often, and if there was a built-in command, it'd be helpful. (if not, i'll probably make one myself)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: I've added those lines to apache2.conf, restarted. Same thing.
<ActionParsnip> Ziber: i'd ask in #php they may have the key :)
<red2kic> bittyx-desktop: Make an alias. :)
<Ziber> ActionParsnip: alright. thanks for your help.
<nejode> UNew, try renaming the ~/.xchat2 directory, start xchat and reconfigure
<jrib> Ziber: you don't need those lines. .php should be parsed without any configuration changes whatsoever
<bittyx-desktop> UNew: also, try #xchat for more specific help
<jrib> bittyx-desktop: nope, write your own :)
<UNew> ok thanks bittyx-desktop
<bittyx-desktop> red2kic, jrib: thanks!
<Lone-ranger> ok guys, thanks for the help, will be back if I have more Qs
<Ziber> jrib: I'd've thought so. But, its not.
<jrib> Ziber: right, in any case I still need to understand the configuration changes you made.  Can you pastebin the relevant virtual host file and apache2.conf?
<Ziber> jrib: Sure, sec.
<Ziber> jrib: apache2 conf. http://pastebin.com/Eh7mgNb7
<Ziber> jrib: pasting a vhost now
<Ziber> jrib: vhost: http://pastebin.com/dr5kbwFY
<resno> how complicated is it to setup raid?
<resno> maybe this is an offtopic conversatoin.... ill go there instead
<landingonwater_> using ndiswrapper on a pavilion tx1000. visat has wifi, but Ubunto claims the hardware is not present ???
<landingonwater_> vista has wifi
<trollboy> ActionParsnip, dell doesn't have any 17" ubuntu boxes, they've got a couple of 15"'s with hardware I'd give to a teenage girl to sort her mp3's and email boys..
<blackrock> Hello! I've installed 10.04 on my new ThinkPad T410. But I think there are a few hardware incompatibilties.
<blackrock> I have a few "unclaimed" hardwares. Where do I find their drivers?
<resno> blackrock: have you enabled restricted drivers?
<jrib> Ziber: is userdir module enabled?
<blackrock> resno: no, how to do that?
<sougata_> landingonwater_, sudo lshw -C network
<landingonwater_> ;)
<resno> blackrock: system -> administration -> additonal drivers
<berto-> how do i configure a hard drive to come up as a particular device; e.g. i want the first drive i ever installed to remain at /dev/sda, not jump to /dev/sdd after i install more drives.
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: http://www.system76.com/
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: why not just see which laptops accept linux installs well and buy that, rather than one preinstalled
<bastidrazor> berto-: i assume you're having issues with fstab not seeing it correctly.. use UUID's instead. it will negate which /device it is seen as.
<blackrock> resno: you mean "Hardware Drivers"? It has no driver info there
<landingonwater_> PCI (sysfs)
<landingonwater_> ???
<landingonwater_> and then it dissappears.
<resno> blackrock: what version?
<tensorpudding> can you run debian unstable in an ubuntu chroot?
<resno> tensorpudding: unlikely
<landingonwater_> bluetooth turns on though when i hit the wifi switch. so the hardware is there alright :S
<tensorpudding> installing a vm seems like a terrible terrible waste of space
<landingonwater_> or maybe thats just the bluetooth hardware ?
<berto-> bastidrazor: no, i'm just pedantic and it's annoying the hell out of me that my root drive is /dev/sdd.
<blackrock> resno: it's lucid
<sougata_> landingonwater_, are you using hp pavillion ?
<resno> blackrock: whats not working for you?
<br0seidon> Hey, can someone explain what exactly squid is and what it does? It's apparently a proxy of some sort
<landingonwater_> sougata_:  yes.. hp pavilion tx1000. bcmwl5 driver. but ndiswrapper says: hardware not present
<Ziber> jrib: any ideas?
<sougata_> landingonwater_, I too had one, the hardware was damaged due to over heat
<br0seidon> Can anybody help with my squid question?
<landingonwater_> sougata_: im running ubuntu 10.10
<landingonwater_> sougata_: but i have dualboot, and vista has wifi. so... can it be damaged then ?
<sougata_> landingonwater_, cool
<nejode> landingonwater_, do you have a wired conection?
<landingonwater_> sougata_: i know.. the tx1000 is running way too hot. the GPU is in the red
<landingonwater_> sougata_: yes.. i have a wired connection
<sougata_> landingonwater_, That is one bad laptop
<Fishraper> How do I install and run a .exe windows file? With Wine?
<br0seidon> Yes
<landingonwater_> and the ndiswrapper gui as well. installed the driver manually though.
<br0seidon> With wine fishraper
<br0seidon> Wine never works for me tho
<landingonwater_> sougata_: haha.. yes.. i know.. horrible laptop. but only one I've got :(
<Fishraper> Is there a better solution than Wine?
<sougata_> Yes, and lets try to get the wifi working
<Ziber> brb
<br0seidon> No, wine is the best linux software for running window's executable files
<ibnu> if wine has already been installed, just double click to setup.exe of windows
<jrib> Ziber: yes, I asked earlier if userdir module is enabled
<nejode> landingonwater_, install the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<landingonwater_> sougata_: okay
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: there is cedega and crossover office
<Fishraper> I'm using the netbook version of ubuntu, doesn't seem to be pre-installed. I'll get it now. Thanks br0seidon ^^
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: none are better, each have appdbs and some aps may work in one but not another
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: cedega and crossover are not free
<Fishraper> Ok
<sougata_> landingonwater_, are both the modules installed , ndiswrapper bcm43xx
<landingonwater_> nejode: E: Unable to locate package package
<landingonwater_> sougata_: ahh.. i will check for bcm 43xx. in the package manager ?
<Fishraper> Is there a Serial to USB driver for this? I mean USB going into this ubuntu netbook, and serial going to a different device
<nejode> landingonwater_, you should have all standard repositories enabled and update them
<nejode> landingonwater_, source code included
<landingonwater_> sougata_: what about b43 and b43-fwcutter ? should i uninstall those ?
<sougata_> landingonwater_, I am not sure
<skutr3> do the plugins go in firefox 3.6.15/plugins?
<skutr3> for firefox
<landingonwater_> what about the sta wireless driver ?
<nejode> landingonwater_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bcmwl-kernel-source&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<skutr3> becuase firefox is not reading them in the current directory
<pcypher> what is the name of the cli only version of ubuntu and where can I get a copy?
<BlueBomber7> pcypher: Ubuntu Server?
<pcypher> yes
<voglster> anyone here work with amazon ec2?
<DDwi> any idea why my apple bluetooth keyboard would work perfectly in the login screen (GDM) but fail once I login?
<pcypher> BlueBomber7: yessir... is that all I am looking for?
<skutr3> http://ubuntu.com/, pcypher
<famrn> anyone else having problems viewing gsick.com with chrome?
<skutr3> ok so i basically screwed up all of my plugins
<skutr3> on firefox
<skutr3> and dont have any of them working
<skutr3> can someone help me fix?
<skutr3> please
<pcypher> so ubuntu server has  no GUI, correct?
<landingonwater_> nejode: 5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5 (bcmwl-kernel-source) installed ;)
<pcypher> I am trying to learn how to sys admin linux, so I want to do thin VM's
<Matthew11> skutr3: use this directory: "$HOME/.mozilla/plugins/"
<nejode> landingonwater_, reboot and run the restricted driver utility again, and enable the sta driver
<SEG_FAULT> does this irc support hostmask cloaking?
<skutr3> Matthew11: ok
<arrrghhh> ok, did something really stupid with regex and apt-get remove.  i have NO kernels in GRUB now.  can i fix this from a liveCD?
<skutr3> Matthew11: is there anyway to move the plugins with a GUI cause moving all of them via command line would take a while
<Autonomiser> ITM all!
<landingonwater_> nejode: run the restricted driver ?? sorry.. how ?
<bl4ckcomb> arrrghhh, thats a very detailed description you just gave
<bl4ckcomb> arrrghhh, so I gues: probably
<Matthew11> skutr3: yes, use the filemanager wath you like
<arrrghhh> bl4ckcomb, do you want more?  i removed all kernels.  NOTHING in GRUB except memtest and win7.
<landingonwater_> rebooting
<skutr3> Matthew11: but the file manager always says i dont have permissioin
<skutr3> permission
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | SEG_FAULT
<ubottu> SEG_FAULT: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<Fishraper> Is there a serial to USB driver for ubuntu? Or is one already pre-installed?
<ActionParsnip> SEG_FAULT: yes it does, ubuntu members get them too ;)
<SEG_FAULT> damnit why doesnt it just support mode +x
<bl4ckcomb> arrrghhh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<SEG_FAULT> i can see my IP and everyone elses
<SEG_FAULT> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> SEG_FAULT: can't see mine
<SEG_FAULT> youre right
<SEG_FAULT> how did you do that
<dejan_> what this means Removing index.php?option=com_banners&task=click&bid=8&lang=mk since it should be rejected.
<arrrghhh> bl4ckcomb, i'd prefer to avoid compiling if i can
<arrrghhh> SEG_FAULT, read that freakin link.
<ActionParsnip> SEG_FAULT: I became an ubuntu member
<dejan_> why it is rejecting to dowlaod file i told ?
<dejan_> with wget
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: you'll need a piece of hardware
<SEG_FAULT> for fuck sakes slashnet supports mode +x by default, what kind of gay irc network doesnt automatically apply hostname cloaks?
<Fishraper> What piece of hardware?
<arrrghhh> SEG_FAULT, neither the time nor the place to talk about that.
<napalmx> hello
<Pici> SEG_FAULT: Mind your language and attitude here.  If you have a question for freenode, ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: so you want to plug a device into a usb port and change it to an rs-232 ort (serial)?
<SEG_FAULT> suck my dick. windows 7 > all linux. WINDOWS 4 LYFE
<Jasonn> What was the command to search for all irc bots in the apt-get repo???
<ActionParsnip> SEG_FAULT: the worlds largest irc network
<arrrghhh> idiot
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: agreed
<bl4ckcomb> aa
<bl4ckcomb> rr
<bl4ckcomb> a
<arrrghhh> bl4ckcomb, is reinstall my only option?
<bl4ckcomb> yes
<bl4ckcomb> damn sorry about that
<napalmx> can anyone help me with an issue i'm having with unrar'ing files on ubuntu server?
<Fishraper> I want to plug my AEM EMS, (ecu for car) which has a serial port on it, plug that into a usb port on my laptop, serial on the device, and usb on this laptop
<arrrghhh> i don't really want to if i can help it.  no way to just reinstall the kernel?
<landingonwater> back... what do i do now ? how to run the restricted driver ?
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: install: rar unrar pkzip-full pkzip-rar and unp
<Jasonn> What was the command to search for all irc bots in the apt-get repo???
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: you'll be able to extract pretty much anything
<arrrghhh> Jasonn, only one i know of is supybot
<nejode> landingonwater_, system>administration menu
<bl4ckcomb> arrrghhh, compiling a kernel isn't that hard
<bl4ckcomb> you could also just reinstall your system
<Fishraper> Did that make sense Action?
<napalmx> ActionParsnip: there's an unrar and an unrar-free in apt repository
<arrrghhh> bl4ckcomb, i know it's not that hard, but i want to be able to update it later :P
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<Jasonn> arrrghhh: I have supybot, do you know how I can make it give a message to all people that join?
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: address text to me so it highlights, just as I am doing to you
<arrrghhh> Jasonn, not within the scope of this room, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: use which you desire. I always use unrar personally
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: kay, thx
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: :D
<bl4ckcomb> arrrghhh, maybe you can use clonezilla to move your current disk content to a separate medium, reinstall ubuntu, copy the kernel files to another disk, put your image back and then inject the kernel files you copied
<napalmx> ok, i wasn't sure what the difference was, i erred on the side of the free version
<napalmx> but it was failing to extract for me, every tiem
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: does the archive have a password?
<arrrghhh> bl4ckcomb, holy crap.  i can't believe it's so easy to remove the kernel, but impossible to apt-get install it?
<napalmx> nope
<bl4ckcomb> arrrghhh, I'm not sure whether you can apt-get install it at the right location
<bl4ckcomb> when you compile it, you can choose the location
<arrrghhh> bl4ckcomb, hrm.  i thought i reinstalled it yesterday... evidently not.
<napalmx> seems to be working now though, thanks
<napalmx> not sure what the problem is with unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: you can use: rar x filename    and it wil extract. or: unp filename
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: How to disable the join/left room notification ;x
<napalmx> whats unp?
<Logan_> !ot | Fishraper
<ubottu> Fishraper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: which client?
<napalmx> unpack eh..
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: no, just unp
<ActionParsnip> !info unp
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: Empathy
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<napalmx> nah thats the description in apt
<Afflicto> Hey guys, I use Rythmbox for my music and radio. Is there any other client that can access itunes podcasts? I really wanna listen to my podcasts :P
<napalmx> unp - unpack (almost) everything with one command
<napalmx> handy, thanks
<dejan_> how can I check what kind of os and server is some website using?
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: not sure, maybe others know. I don't use empathy
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: empathy is supported fully here as its in the repos
<ActionParsnip> napalmx: very handy :D
<Logan_> dejan_: http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph
<dejan_> Logan_:  thanks
<Logan_> ActionParsnip: irc.gimp.org #empathy ;)
<akt> could i find some answers
<Fishraper> So helpful^_^
<Logan_> !ask | akt
<ubottu> akt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[FTW]Landimal> ok noob question, I just installed Chrome, but I can't find it, where do installed programs go?
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: true but any app in the repos is also supported here
<ActionParsnip> [FTW]Landimal: chrome the game, or the web browser?
<akt> if i wanted to store my music and other files what sjould i do.. in windows i have separate partitions for that.. what to do in linux
<jack_^> [FTW]Landimal, try # sudo updatedb # locate chrome
<[FTW]Landimal> the web  browser
<jack_^> akt, why cant you do that in linux?
<aroman> hello, is anyone here using compiz 0.9 with the desktop switcher plugin, and noticing that the dock/panels aren't being excluded?
<ActionParsnip> [FTW]Landimal: if you press alt+f2 and run: chromium-browser     does it run?
<Logan_> !compiz | aroman
<ubottu> aroman: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ActionParsnip> akt: you can have seperate partitions in ubuntu and they can be mounted to folder so will be seamless. The default install just has one big partition for everything
<akt> should i create a separate partitions for it.. what should i do???
<aroman> Logan_: what was the point of that?
<ActionParsnip> akt: if you wish, sure
<Logan_> aroman: support is in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: and here
<Logan_> ...
<jack_^> :x
<[FTW]Landimal> alt-f2 run: chromium-browser - no luck, trying the udatedb thing
<akt> thanks man... which do u think is a good chat client
<aroman> yeah this is an ubuntu thing, not a compiz thing really
<Logan_> ActionParsnip: I think it's ok to redirect people to another channel on Freenode, at least
<Logan_> especially if an active one exists
<aroman> it's ubuntu not playing nice with compiz. though interestingly, I already asked in #compiz and they told me to come here
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: sure so they can ask as well but the apps are supported here also
<ActionParsnip> aroman: how do you mean "aren't being excluded"?
<aroman> ActionParsnip: you know how in compiz
<aroman> when you switch desktops (not the 3D cube), gnome-panel is excluded from the parts of the screen that are animated?
<ActionParsnip> [FTW]Landimal: how did you install the browser?
<jack_^> aroman, are you using expo?
<jack_^> aroman, the 'expo' effect?
<aroman> that is, gnome-panel floats above the other screen elements, rather than being moved like a normal window
<aroman> jack_^: yes
<jack_^> aroman, thats strange. so the panels are not animated along with the rest of the screen?
<[FTW]Landimal> I installed the browser by downloading a .deb through firefox. It ran yesterday, now I'm not finding it
<aroman> jack_^: they _are_ animated; that
<jack_^> [FTW]Landimal, the deb is installed in /opt i believe
<aroman> 's the problem :)
<jack_^> aroman, you want the gnome panel to stay still?
<aroman> yes
<aroman> as it should normally
<jack_^> mine doens't behave that way with expo
<aroman> rather than be moved like a normal window
<ActionParsnip> [FTW]Landimal: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<aroman> jack_^: really? hmm
<jack_^> perhaps i dont understand
<jack_^> heh
<ZacLnxNewb> hi
<[FTW]Landimal> Awesome, thanks guys it was in opt, something must be damaged with it
<ZacLnxNewb> I can't get desktop effects to work.
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, you probably dont have the correct video drivers
<ActionParsnip> [FTW]Landimal: then make a symlink to /usr/bin   if you use that long command I gave you will get the daily build and it will be ok
<jack_^> [FTW]Landimal, i doubt it. heh
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  I've installed them.
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  nVidia ION gpu
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, what card do you have?
<jack_^> nice
<jack_^> hehe
<jack_^> what did you install?
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: I clicked on the .exe I downloaded from the site, and wine is telling me that it's not marked as an executable, how do I mark it?
<jack_^> aroman, is this what you're seeing? http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4163/screenshot11ww.png
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  I isntalled the proprietary drivers.
<needhelp1> how are audo files determined to be podcasts? is this metadata? im having some issues where some of my podcasts are showing up in my music and not under the podcast directory
<aroman> jack_^: sorry, it's not expo actually. it's "Desktop Wall"
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, gimmie output of: # lsmod | grep nvidia
<aroman> i thought the two were related
<[FTW]Landimal> thanks all, I'm off and working now
<jack_^> aroman, ah. i am unfamiliar with desktop wall
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:   nvidia               9329739  30  agpgart                32011  1 nvidia
<etsw> hello, i'm newbie at C++ , i used DevC++ at windows before, can you suggest me a program at ubuntu ?
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, what happens when you try to enable desktop effects?
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  The options for turning them on are greyed out
<jack_^> o_O
<etsw> C or C++ compiler at ubuntu?
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  YES, Believe it or not! :D
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, I would try installing fusion-icon to see if i could do it that way
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^: What's that?
<J_C> etsw: gcc is the standard compiler, there are many different ide's
<jack_^> its an notification icon you can enable compiz with
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  how do I install it?
<etsw> J_C:  do i need to download? or it come default ?
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon?
<Fishraper> How do I mark a .exe as an executable? I'm using ubuntu netbook.
<jack_^> etsw, gcc is in the repo
<J_C> it should comy by default. Use Synaptic to search and download
<jack_^> Fishraper, .exe file are usually for windows. you'll need an emulator such as wine
<etsw> there is GGcov in ubuntu software center ?
<Fishraper> jack_^: I do have wine, it's telling me the .exe I'm trying to run is not marked as an executable
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^: installing it.. >.>
<ZacLnxNewb> jack_^:  What do I do after it's installed?
<jack_^> Fishraper, wine says that? try:   wine /path/to/file.exe
<jzero88> Question: When you add a directory to $PATH, how can you run a program without using " ./ " first infront of it??
<jack_^> ZacLnxNewb, open it
<J_C> man chmod, chmod is the program to se to mark something as executable
<jack_^> jzero88, if the path is set correctly, it should be automagic.
<jack_^> jzero88, if its not a standard path, you can setup an alias also
<jzero88> jack_^, even so, even when I am in the folder, I still have to use ./
<jack_^> jzero88, perhaps your path is not setup correctly. type:   which <command>
<J_C> jzero88: then it's not in your path
<jack_^> if it doesn't give you the path its not working heh
<jzero88> jack_^, J_C  yeah not giving the path
<jzero88> how do I fix this
<jzero88> if you know
<jack_^> jzero88, type this
<J_C> you could set the path, log out and log back in, or use the "source" command
<leagris> jzero88, the command path does not (never) includes ./ because of security concerns. That's it, don't try to mess modify this.
<jack_^> jzero88, pwd; echo $PATH; ll <command>;
<J_C> as in "source your_bash_profile" file
<Fishraper> jack_^: That command made it work through terminal. How come it wouldn't work if I simply clicked on the file? Is it a user permission thing?
<jzero88> jack_^, J_C leagris  this was the command I did.  " export PATH=$PATH:/android/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools
<jzero88> "
<jack_^> Fishraper, your exe files are probably set to open with gedit or something
<jack_^> jzero88, type the command i just mentioned and gimmie the output
<jzero88> am I missing the / at end of tools
<Fishraper> jack_^: Is there a way to check/change that?
<jzero88> ok
<landingonwater> i think i must try tomorrow with a usb ubuntu, to make sure i didnt mess up the system. to make certain if its a hardware problem that is the reaon i dont have any wifi.
<jack_^> Fishraper, im not sure. i think there is a GUI for it somewhere
<ActionParsnip> jack_^: is the android folder in $HOME
<sougata_> landingonwater, your wifi did not work ?
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: they need marking executable with:  chmod +x filename.exe
<J_C> jzero88: that should work, until you log out. Then you would have to re-run that command in a new terminal. Why not just set the path in your .bash_profile file
<jack_^> ActionParsnip, fishraper is trying to open an .exe with wine.
<jzero88>  : /android/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools   /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/android/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools    ls: cannot access adb: No such file or directory
<jack_^> jzero88, it says the file does not exist
<jzero88> jack_^, holy, your right
<jzero88> let me check something
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: jack_^ made the suggestion to type wine /path/filename.exe through the termal, and it worked fine. My question now I guess would be how come it didn't work by just simply click on the file in the folder through the GUI?
<landingonwater> sougata_: it still wont work. messed around with It. It refuses to see the hardware.
 * jzero88 feels bashful
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: the file wasn't executable, but the wine binary is
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: if you make the windows binary executable it will work as expected
<ActionParsnip> !cookie ! jzero88
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leagris> Fishraper, the gnome file manager let you change permissions on files and even more settings as extended attributes or ACL if you use that. Through it may be useful for single file at times, you may enjoy the versatility and power of shell commands when dealing with mass changes.
<jack_^> Fishraper, try right click the file and clicking 'open with other application'. choose wine and select 'remember this'
<J_C> chmod +x filename.exe
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: So if I want to install a .exe, I'll have to chmod +x filename.exe if I want to install it through the GUI?
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | jzero88
<ubottu> jzero88: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jasonn> how do i see the running processes?
<J_C> ps aux
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: yes, or right click it and mark as executable. I use the cli personally but both are fine
<jack_^> Jasonn, to, or ps aux
<jack_^> jasonjang, of ps -ef
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: ps -ef | less
<landingonwater> sougata_: thanks so far. haha.. the tx1000 was created to ruin lives :D
<sougata_> landingonwater, lspci -vnn | grep -i Network
<landingonwater> sougata_: will try :)
<Jasonn> thanks
<sougata_> landingonwater, but your wifi is working on vista , that means that it should work
<Fishraper> ActionParsnip: It may be my netbooks touchpad, not sure, but right clicking doesn't seem to do anything lol
<ActionParsnip> Fishraper: possibly. i'd look into that with: xev   in a terminal. see if it makes events
<x404x> is there a good gui frontend for iptables ? I use firestarter now , it seems iptables has a lot of rules that fire doesnt show however and i cant flush them, I get an error about smb.conf
<sougata_> landingonwater, does it show anything ?
<landingonwater> sougata_: lspci -vnn | grep -i Network returns nothing at all !!
<sougata_> landingonwater, yes somehow the harware is not detected
<jzero88> jack_^, J_C leagris  got it working guys thanks!
<jack_^> jzero88, :)
<landingonwater> sougata_: should i try my USB Ubuntu ? or a mint ?
<EmuAlert> How do I install mp3 for encoding with ffmpeg? I can decode it and play it just fine, but I need to encode it in mp3 for my phone
<ActionParsnip> FishFace: what make / model is the netbook?
<jack_^> landingonwater, do you have bad breath? if so, go with the mint
<J_C> no prob
<KGBWolf> when restoring from partimage i have .000 .001 and .002
<x404x> iptables -f * gives me "bad argument smb.conf" is there an error in the config ?
<landingonwater> jack_^: lol.. very funny
<KGBWolf> do i need to restore each one?
<J_C> EmuAlert: lame
<sougata_> landingonwater, you mean an USB wifi dongle ?
<jack_^> :)
<J_C> lame is the name of the program you want
<landingonwater> sougata_: i have a live Ubuntu on USB
<jack_^> x404x, check your iptables file. maybe you put smb.conf in there
<landingonwater> sougata_: thats how i installed the one i have running here.
<x404x> where is that file ?
<sougata_> landingonwater, why not, but I don't think it will be of any help
<jack_^> x404x, eeeh in fedora its in /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<sougata_> landingonwater, the harware itself is not visible
<landingonwater> sougata_: hm. you are right.. tomorrow I should to borrow a usb dongle and see if it works.
<jack_^> x404x, oh wait. what are you trying to do?
<x404x> get samba to work
<sougata_> landingonwater, sure , all luck :-)
<x404x> it used to work before i installed the firewall, not sure what mayhen firestarter has done ;(
<landingonwater> sougata_: if i can get a dongle working, then I must be the software making spaghetti
<Wicked> anyone know a nice gui ftp client?
<jack_^> x404x, you should try 'iptables -F' to flush all your rules, or 'service iptables stop'
<edward> gftp is fine
 * sougata_ agrees 
<jack_^> x404x, currently, i believe you are telling it to import all files in your current directory
<sougata_> :-)
<psusi> x404x, then stop messing with the firewall.. this isn't windows.  if you don't know WHY you need to mess with the firewall, then you don't.
<landingonwater> sougata_: thanks alot for you help :) some good old scientific trial and error is needed. damn.. worst thing about linux is the hardware. and also why many give up I guess.
<x404x> on ubuntu there is no etc/sysconfig dir
<mekaru> E ai... só tem gringo aki?
<sougata_> :-
<jack_^> x404x, -f		match second or further fragments only
<x404x> hm i did try flush, it gives me that smb.conf error, i guess smb should not be mentioned in iptables ?
<jack_^> psusi, he just said he cant connect to his samba share after enabling it
<sougata_> landingonwater, that is how we learn, ;-)
<x404x> service stop gives me ubrecogninzed service
<jack_^> x404x, you did lowercase 'f' in IRC. try uppercase. it matters.
<jack_^> x404x, and dont put a star
<mekaru> dare ga nihonjin desuka??
<mekaru> ore burajiru desu...
<psusi> jack_^, well duh... that's like the old joke about going to the doctor and saying it hurts when I do this...  well don't do that!
<jack_^> heh
<landingonwater> sougata_: true.. but the girl im seing, she is buying a Macbook, because she things It looks good . haha.. that is what we are up against :D
<bl4ckcomb> mekaru, switch your locale to English
<mekaru> gomen sorry...
<Ben65> landingonwater: find new girl
<Wicked> edward, is it still being updated? i know a while back it was stagnent and would always freeze
<landingonwater> Bent65: A good looking *nix-chick ? hmm.. what are the odds :D
<jack_^> landingonwater, linus runs fedora on a macbook :)
<maco> landingonwater: not bad?
<needhelp1> is it possible to extend partitons ?
<sougata_> landingonwater, I use a Macbook too , but I run Linux in it. Anyways Mac too is built on OpenBSD
<jack_^> my gf is wearing an 'ask me about ubuntu' shirt right now :O
<x404x> hm i assumed the star meant all chains, when i try just -F i get disconnected hm guess i removed all the allow rules as well
<jack_^> needhelp1, yes
<needhelp1> jack_^, is it safe?
<landingonwater> sougata_: true.. i had 2 of the old macs before they hijacked unix.
<Logan_> !pt | mekaru
<ubottu> mekaru: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jack_^> x404x, it removes everything
<jack_^> needhelp1, messing with storage is always dangerous
<needhelp1> jack_^, safe like, i wont loose any data thats already on that partition
<jack_^> needhelp1, messing with storage is always dangerous
<landingonwater> sougata_: hmm.. and Ubuntu on Macbook ? hmm.. because I like the hardware, but I have the Mac OS. would be sweet to run Ubuntu and win7 on a Macbook
<needhelp1> jack_^, true .. any recomendations? i have a 60 gig extra store partition on my hdd, and i have 30 gigs free that i need to add to that partition
<jack_^> needhelp1, if you're asking if linux re-partioning applications are more likely to destroy data than windows equivalents. then no. its fine
<kp> hi all
<jack_^> needhelp1, gparted
<jack_^> kp, hi there
<x404x> how to set iptables to allow everything ? i have a router blocking outsiders anyway
<needhelp1> jack_^, thanks, brb
<kp> Can you tell me more about this forum
<Logan_> mekaru: oh wait, do you speak Fijian?
<sougata_> landingonwater, I am happy for the Ububtu part but not quit sure for the win7 part :-)
<sougata_> *Ubuntu
<jack_^> x404x, you can insert an 'allow all' at the begining of your rules. it will allow everything
<mekaru> não, falo portugues e japones...
<mekaru> foi mal...
<jack_^> yo soy muy triste
<mekaru> kkk
<kp> Is this the Ubuntu support forum
<x404x> in what dir is the rules file ?
<landingonwater> sougata_: well.... Since Im a pro photographer I cant really avoid using windows from time to time. Darktable still has a long way to go, and Lightzone can be a bitch. I wont even mention the grumpy Gimp :D
<jack_^> kp wat
<jack_^> x404x, im not sure. im running fedora :O
<ActionParsnip> mekaru: yes
<kp> I just wanted to know something about the forum
<acovrig> If I save a OpenOfficePresentation as a .ppt to a USBDisk, open it on a PC, I get left w/ a .TMP-487KB file and the .ppt-now 4KB file; is there something like /tmp that I can recover?
<sougata_> landingonwater, :-). Well I can Undestand
<Logan_> !language | landingonwater
<ubottu> landingonwater: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jack_^> landingonwater, that sounds like an excuse to me. there are most likely open source equivalents.
<x404x> hm i wish all linux versions would use same dir structure...
<jack_^> x404x, indeed :)
<x404x> always they include instructions for other versions in the guides making them useless
<jack_^> well, the main ones are like... debian based and redhat based
<jack_^> x404x, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jack_^> x404x, lucky for you, ubuntu has the best documentation :)
<jack_^> x404x, from that doc i would try /etc/iptables.rules
<jack_^> kp, this is a ubuntu help channel.
<sougata_> landingonwater, did you come across solang
<x404x> lol if only they would supply me some of it hehe, i remember wasting atleast a day before setting up something and then realizing the instructions where for another version of linux and nothing made sence lol
<landingonwater> I am watching my language ! Im just pointing out that even though Darktable is a nice project, Its got a long way to go. Alot of people edit RAW files now, so a complete switch to Ubuntu is very difficult as long as the interface designs are so horrible on the graphic tools for Ubuntu.
<sougata_> landingonwater, its more of a photo manager
<landingonwater> Im using lightzone as well. very nice approach. but not user friendly for noobs.
<jack_^> landingonwater, if you stick around in here too long you're bound to get hassled :)
<jack_^> landingonwater, also, i got photoshop running in wine in ubuntu. im not sure what tools you're using
<landingonwater> jack_^: haha.. okay. I asked for It.
<axscode> hi guys, anyone know a net tools that redirects/bounce all connections/sessions to a sock4 or sock5 ?
<jack_^> axscode, maybe squid?
<x404x> hm doesnt seem to be a iptables.rules file, did the -F delete the whole file ?
<jack_^> i think there is a place you can set it in the config actually
<axscode> http://linux.downloadatoz.com/kernel-socks-bouncer/ <- something like this on ubuntu?
<melfy> I got a user account and it doesn't seem like bash is loading anymore :/
<landingonwater> jack_^: I like photoshop, but I hate the workflow. Photoshop is a great pixelpusher, and I use It for print stuff. But for photography work It is horrible.
<rafeta> hello?
<axscode> jack: squid is only for port 80 right?
<jack_^> landingonwater, that doesn't answer the question to what you ARE using. :P
<jack_^> axscode, unsure. i think you can set it up for any port.
<landingonwater> jack_^: I use DxO Pro and Lightroom.
<jack_^> axscode, it IS possible. i've done it before
<axscode> jack:agree, what i mean is not only for web, all connections/ all proto
<jack_^> axscode, export http_proxy="http://username:password@host:port/"
<axscode> jack: without configuring any client,
<Scunizi> something is wacky... I can't even ping my router from inside my LAN.. any ideas?
<ylmf> hello
<jack_^> thats 80 though
<Scunizi> I do have internet though
<jack_^> Scunizi, your router does not respond ot icmp requests? heh
<jack_^> ylmf, hi there
<axscode> jack: if i used that export, will it proxied my telnet, ssh, ftp and the rest?
<landingonwater> jack_^: Darktable was an attempt to make a Lightroom rip of some sort, but Its taking its own path, which is great. But programmers in general have no clue how to make user interfaces. so in Darktable there are hopeless icons instead of textnavigation. Thats mean the project is "sweet", but not even close to being something that can be used for actual work.
<jack_^> axscode, that line is for all command line
<Scunizi> jack_^: yea... can't ping google.com either.. actually nothing
<jack_^> Scunizi, you have internet but you cant ping google.com?
<jack_^> Scunizi, can you ping 74.125.67.103?
<Scunizi> landingonwater: I beg to differ... I like darktable
<ylmf> china
<Scunizi> jack_^: yep
<Logan_> !zh | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Scunizi> jack_^: hang on I'll check
<axscode> are you sure jack? can you point me to a  URL about this.
<jack_^> axscode, try it :P
<jack_^> axscode, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<Scunizi> jack_^: nope... to 74.125.xxxx.xxx
<Trab> I have a question...if I have a monitor that isn't positioned correctly (CRT monitor) is there an easy way to get it to auto-adjust from say the commandline?
<jack_^> Scunizi, then your network is not routing, or your box is not connected :O
<axscode> checking now.. thanks
<Trab> I've tried googling like crazy. it's a stupid old emac that my friend is running.
<jack_^> Trab, isn't that a hardware setting?
<landingonwater> Scunizi: I like Darktable as well, and I update It all the time and play around with It. But I have no time for It when I have to chew through hundreds of RAW files.
<Trab> jack_^: it's an emac, I can't adjust it anywhere....
<Scunizi> jack_^: more weirdness.. with the Network tools ping doesn't work.. on cli it does... ??
<jack_^> Scunizi, you're not making any sense man! snap out of it!
<jack_^> hehe
<jasonjang> ActionParsnip; Called me?
<jack_^> Scunizi, type:   route | grep default
<Scunizi> jack_^: no.. really.. System>admin>network tools doesn't work.. cli does..
<jasonjang>  route | grep default
<jack_^> jasonjang, i think i may have mispinged you earlier
<harkenshire> hello, ever since i upgraded to the new ubuntu...when i play videos.....my audio goes out every 5 - 10 min in vlc player
<harkenshire> and when i play videos in movie player i get disconnection errors
<marciocosta78> alguém do brasil????
<jasonjang> OK. i C, THX, jack_^
<harkenshire> i dont know what to do.....i have so many files on my comp and no time to reboot the older version
<Logan_> !br | marciocosta78
<ubottu> marciocosta78: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jack_^> harkenshire, back them up :)
<landingonwater> sougata_: well.. my next machine will be from recompute with Ubuntu dualboot. them recycle machines are pretty cool. wont get me laid more often, but still cool :)
<Scunizi> Any other takers?  System>Admin>Network tools> Ping doesn't work.. terminal or cli does .. I'm looking for why or how to fix
<harkenshire> what was the ubuntu version just before this one?
<Abhijit> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<sougata_> :-)
<hayden> 10.04
<Ben65> what can i do to free up space on the root partition? my laptop has a small hard drive and is running out of space
<hayden> whats the difrence between ubuntu and debian?
<Logan_> !debian | hayden
<Abhijit> Ben65, use bleachbit autoremove autoclean
<ubottu> hayden: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<x404x> hm after i reboot i still have only the line i added in the iptables.rules file but iptables -L shows a pile of dropped chains still
<gumbe> where is the file
<x404x> clearly its not using the file listed in the guide
<Ben65> Abhijit: whats that? do i need to get bleachbit
<Abhijit> Ben65, bleach bit is cleaning software. use with care. autoremove and autoclean removes the downloaded packages which are no longer needed
<Abhijit> Ben65, you will find bleachbit in software center
<Ben65> Abhijit: cool, thanks
<x404x> is there no gui or config file for iptables ? do i need to manually add piles of commands and remember to save argh
<sougata_> Scunizi, what is the version of ubuntu that you are running
<sougata_> Scunizi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/662947
<Ben65> x404x: you can export the current rules to a file, then import it later
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 662947 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "Network Tools - ping does not work (dup-of: 663014)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 663014 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "No result for ping in Gnome-Nettool" [Low,Triaged]
<hayden> is there any place that i can learn for free how to be a more advanced user in linux?
<Abhijit> Ben65, welcome
<Ben65> hayden: google is really good...
<Scunizi> sougata_: 10.10
<abstrakt> how do I send and check local email?
<x404x> hm so i need to save the rules, edit and then restore them ? that might work
<Ben65> x404x: check out iptables-save and iptables-restore
<abstrakt> like how do I send an email from say root@localhost to say john@localhost or e.g. from bob@localhost to mary@localhost
<ThomasB2k> How do I apply a changelog file that I created to packages in a PPA when building from recipe?
<Abhijit> hayden, linux.com tldp.org askubuntu.com also try hand on linux from scratch
<hayden> Ben65: i tried that :P just wanted to know if there was a more general place to learn things like advanced terminal commands.
<hayden> Abhijit: thanks!
<Ben65> hayden: wasn't trying to sound mean or anything, but i usually just google problems i have
<jack_^> x404x, there is a gui for firewall, but i think it conflicts with iptables.
<sougata_> Scunizi, http://tinyurl.com/68zqz7y
<Ben65> Also, using it more you tend to learn more. I've had Linux as my only desktop OS for about 10 years now
<hayden> Ben65: yes i know :P and thanks :)
<Tanthrix_AFK> Anyone know how to setup a public, isolated network using a second router on an existing network? Just using a different ip structure is not sufficient, it seems.
<jack_^> abstrakt, try:  su - bob -c "echo 'hi root! my name is bob.' | mail root@localhost -s Subject
<Logan_> !away | Tanthrix
<jack_^> "
<ubottu> Tanthrix: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Tanthrix> Logan_: My apologies. Sorry about that.
<abstrakt> jack_^, ok thanks
<Scunizi> sougata_: interesting... never thought to look there.. weird bug
<x404x> hm yeah why would the gui work lol, and the save wont accept a filename so nobody knows where it saved the settings, another useful command nooot
<jack_^> wtf. what did he do? changed his name to afk? heh
<x404x> it sure isnt under /etc/iptables.rules
<Guest73242> hi all
<jack_^> x404x, what does 'service iptables save' do?
<jack_^> oh nvm
<Tanthrix> jack_^: I don't normally do it, got disconnected and reconnected. My existing nick was still in use, and so it went with the AFK one
<Logan_> Hi Guestt73242.
<jack_^> they dont have that service setup
<eternicode> Just recently did an upgrade from jaunty to karmic to lucid, no when I try to edit my (user) crontab, I get "Temporary crontab no longer owned by you."  Any ideas why?
<Logan_> *Guest73242
<abstrakt> jack_^, hrm, no mail command
<jack_^> Tanthrix, i dont htink thats an issue
<abstrakt> jack_^, what package provides the mail command?
<Ben65> Tanthrix: have you looked into VLANs?
<jack_^> abstrakt, mailx-12.5-1.fc14.x86_64
<jack_^> abstrakt, well... use the ubuntu version of course.   sudo apt-get install mailx
<x404x> it unrecognizes the service, hm that doesnt sound promising, maybe try reinstall iptables ?
<abstrakt> ok
<Tanthrix> Ben65: A litle bit, but I was hoping there was a simpler way. In fact, I would have thought a different subnet would do it, like a bunch of other people online.
<abstrakt> jack_^, why is it called mailx ? and not mail?
<jack_^> x404x, it maybe a ubuntu thing. im unsure.
<jack_^> abstrakt, because its EXTREME
<Tanthrix> Ben65: Is a VLAN the only way to do it, as far as you know?
<abstrakt> er, ok
<x404x> lol yeah im getting bored with it, what good is an os that denies the admin to change any settings
<Ben65> Tanthrix: you could set a completely different ip range, then the routers would be able to allow routing or deny it
<abstrakt> so, there's no mailx package
<abstrakt> jack_^, there's bsd-mailx
<abstrakt> and there's heirloom-mailx
<jack_^> let me see
<Ben65> Tanthrix: for example, network 1 could be 192.168.x, and network 2 could be 10.x
<bc81> is it possible to "Kill the Ubuntu Volume Control"?  it's what a VLC developer is suggesting to fix the hotkey situation as described in this thread: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=86524
<bc81> but i don't know what he's talking about
<ActionParsnip> x404x: the admin can
<x404x> everytime i want to change network settings the apply button is greyed out and there is no way to "authenticate"
<jack_^> abstrakt, i would check those 3 packages
<Tanthrix> Ben65: I've tried that, but from the 10. network you can access the 192. network. (My current test setup is a WRT54G on 192., with a Netgear WNR3500l's wan port into that, with the Netgear on 10.
<sesopenko> hi where do I go for help setting up postfix, dovecot and SASL?
<x404x> i finally setup ubuntu to not nag me for password for every command and rather than respect that it denies any change lol
<harkenshire> where is the best place to download the torrent version of 10.04?
<Tanthrix> Ben65: Sittong on a 10. system now, connected through the netgear, and I can access the 192 network ahead of it. Every system on it, no problem.
<Ben65> Tanthrix: that's because routers tend to route by default. you would have to configure them to not route, if that is your goal
<harkenshire> its down on the official site
<jack_^> x404x, it seems ubuntu doesn't have the iptables serbvice setup. try the init script
<Ben65> harkenshire: down how?
<harkenshire> link points to an erroneous page
<x404x> which init script ?
<x404x> under init.d ?
<harkenshire> Ben65: link appears corrupt
<sesopenko> I execute "sudo service start dovecot" then "ps -A | grep dovecot" and it's not running.
<hayden> does anyone know of a hacker-like Ubuntu compatible theme ? ,thanks.
<Tanthrix> Ben65: Is setting up a static route teh way to fix the routing between the two routers?
<Ben65> harkenshire: do you need torrent? or would http work
<jack_^> x404x, i guess ubuntu doesnt have one of htose either :x sorry man. heh
<Ben65> Tanthrix: not sure if it's possible with consumer level routers
<harkenshire> Ben65: i need torrent, the http is too low
<harkenshire> Ben65: slow*
<x404x> dang , im getting very tempted to test centos...
<Tanthrix> Ben65: Hrm. Well, both routers do have places to put in "static routes." But I'm afraid I really don't know what that means. They just list a destination ip, subnet, gateway, and metric on the netgear for instance.
<x404x> funny nobody running big serverfarms use ubuntu... i should take a hint
<sesopenko> harkenshire: which version are you looking for?  desktop?  server?
<harkenshire> sesopenko: DT
<jack_^> x404x, try this
<x404x> it seems to be either centos or debian they run
<hayden> does anyone know of a hacker-like Ubuntu compatible theme ? ,thanks.
<Tanthrix> Ben65: I think I'll stick DD-wrt on, and see if that gives me what I need. I'm sure it has to be able to do it.
<jack_^> x404x, actually. you're just trying to get samba working right?
<ActionParsnip> hayden: what does "hacker-like" mean?
<Ben65> x404x: ubuntu is really great for a server
<Scunizi> Tanthrix: sounds like you're looking for a VPN connection between two routers.
<Logan_> !themes | hayden
<ubottu> hayden: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Abhijit> hayden, no. but you check out bisigi project
<hayden> ActionParsnip: somehting dark and perhaps even tron like.
<sesopenko> Tanthrix: 64 or 32 bit?
<Ben65> harkenshire: what if i gave you a http link?
<Tanthrix> Scunizi: What I'm really trying to do is just setup an isolated public network on a 2nd router.
<x404x> yeah for now anyway , i will also be building a redundant server as backup for when ubuntu gives up the ghost hehe, but now in broke so that will be a while.. hehe atleast the jfs raid 6 seems to hold out good after several crashes no data is corrupted
<jack_^> x404x, this is for redhat distros, but it has accept rules for samba. http://troy.jdmz.net/samba/fw/
<harkenshire> Ben65: i already have an http link
<sesopenko> Tanthrix: here's a mirror, you can find all the torrents there: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04.2/
<Ben65> harkenshire: 32 or 64 bit?
<harkenshire> Ben65: 32
<ActionParsnip> hayden: http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/20-beautiful-dark-themes-for-gnome-and-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hayden: all I search for was: ubuntu dark theme
<sesopenko> Ok so an anybody help me configure postfix/dovecot?
<Tanthrix> Alright, thanks for everyone's help. Much obliged.
 * acovrig likes x404x's username; 404:not found lol
<acovrig> If I save a OpenOfficePresentation as a .ppt to a USBDisk, open it on a PC, I get left w/ a .TMP-487KB file and the .ppt-now 4KB file; is there something like /tmp that I can recover?
<Scunizi> Tanthrix: if it's downstream from the main router and the secondary router allow you to serve DHCP addresses then make the address scheme different.. like 192.168.3.x instead of the main router like 192.168.1.1
<sesopenko> tanthrix: np
<Ben65> harkenshire: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<hayden> ActionParsnip: thanks for the themes! :)
<x404x> lol yeah i always feel lost
<x404x> either i am lost or my commands get lost or messed up
<ActionParsnip> hayden: there are loads around
<Tanthrix> Scunizi: I thought that would do it, but it's not enough. You can still access the 192, even from the downstream 10. network
<x404x> arend computers supposed to obey their masters ?
<harkenshire> how the heck did you do that?
<Ben65> magic :P
<jack_^> x404x, i think the problem is that they do :P
<sesopenko> harkenshire: (canadian mirror) http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/10.04.2/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Tanthrix> Scunizi: It seems that it is a myth that double nats provide isolation.
<harkenshire> Ben65: seriously, it was down for me
<x404x> seems for every command it either takes forever or fails ;(
<Ben65> harkenshire: yeah i know, i see the problem
<x404x> i think my pcs are haunted ;(
<harkenshire> Ben65: what was it?>
<root> alguien que hable espa;ol
<Logan_> !es | root
<ubottu> root: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ben65> they have the wrong link on the page
<Scunizi> Tanthrix: there are routers designed for "guest" access.. but dd-wrt might solve the problem
<jack_^> x404x, my ubuntu box has no iptables rules. what do you have by default/
<harkenshire> Ben65: ah, you are awesome
<Tanthrix> Scunizi: Yah, I'm hoping so. Thanks for the help
<roasted_> Question. I'm trying to PXE boot from my Ubuntu server. I changed the IP range to be 192.168.1.X instead of 192.168.0.X. But my client PXE booting is still grabbing the 0.X range. What else do I have to edit to pull 1.X?
<jack_^> lawl @ root
<Logan_> jack_^: ?
<hayden> just wanted to thank everyone for being so helpful. kinda cool how people just come here, to help other people.
<ianm_> is there any way to initialize an iPhone 3G 8gb on ubuntu 10.04 ?  it doesn't put anything in /media, but it does show up in lsusb
<x404x> i think firestarter is adding a lot of rules, i tryed to remove it now , i get atleast a page of drop rules that shouldnt be there
<ActionParsnip> hayden: its called a community for a reason
<Logan_> !iphone | ianm_
<ubottu> ianm_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<x404x> and i cant find a way to remove them
<ActionParsnip> hayden: you will probably help others too, strengthening the community
<jack_^> im not familiar with firestarter
<ActionParsnip> jack_^: its a gui for iptables
<ActionParsnip> x404x: trie ufw ?
<ActionParsnip> *try
<ActionParsnip> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 140 kB, installed size 804 kB
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove %20 in the names of videos in banshee?
<ianm_> Logan: thanks but that doesn't talk of initializing it.  it was given to me, and it wants to be connected to iTunes before doing anything else
<Logan_> ianm_: you're not going to have any luck setting up an iPhone using Ubuntu
<liqingxi> 大家好啊
<Logan_> ianm_: you'll have to borrow a friend's Windows/Mac laptop at first to set it up
<ianm_> Logan_: ok thanks
<Logan_> !zh | liqingxi
<ubottu> liqingxi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Iatagore> When I try and modify the shortcuts on the GNOME panel, it only allows me to revert changes
<x404x> will ufw allow me to edit all the rules and not mess them up more ?
<jack_^> ianm_, you could always use virtualbox :)
<dribble> notify-send works most of the time other times it just quits any ideas?
<Iatagore> Whoops, never mind :)
<jack_^> Iatagore, revert? isn't htat in 'edit menus'?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: should be fine
<ianm_> is there any way to undo / rollback updates?
<Iatagore> jack_^: I did something silly, don't mind me
<jack_^> :D
<dribble> ianm no :(
<liqingxi> 没有说汉语的啊？
<ljsoftnet> how do i remove %20 in the names of videos in banshee?
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: only if you have the debs for the old version, you may screw up your system though due to deps
<Iatagore> If I want to have access to my files from outside my network, how can I do this? ssh and commandline is fairly cumbersome
<jack_^> ljsoftnet, i manually edit them
<jack_^> Iatagore, wat. ssh is the bomb diggity
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: remove it from the filename and add a space
<x404x> not sure how helpful the redhat info is for ubuntu /samba jack, it seems none of the commands or paths are used in ubuntu , they always need to make sure any info for another version is useless by changing everything lol , I especially enjoyed a previous ubuntu where they told people to install samba4 beta and supplied dox for samba3 and every settings was changed so clearly people are supposed to guess what developers changed , easy right ? ;=
<jack_^> Iatagore, but it sounds like you're looking for VNC
<ssbpls> there is some problem when i use the commond "make oldconfig" to compile the kernel code tree. It tells me that scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig # # configuration written to .config #
<ianm_> ActionParsnip: there's no way to roll back ALL updates (including deps) back to some stable state/date?
<ssbpls> how to solve it?
<ljsoftnet> jack_^ ActionParsnip what if i have 100 videos
<Iatagore> jack_^: Are there any GUIs for ssh/scp?
<roasted_> Question. I'm trying to PXE boot from my Ubuntu server. I changed the IP range to be 192.168.1.X instead of 192.168.0.X. But my client PXE booting is still grabbing the 0.X range. What else do I have to edit to pull 1.X?
<jack_^> x404x, the rules should be the same even if the commands are different. i would agree with ActionParsnip. If the gui is there, you should work through it. i wish i could tell you the exact commands but unfortunately i dont have experience with iptables under debian environments.
<Ben65> Iatagore: ssh is text, dunno how you'd want it to be graphical. there are graphical scp clients.
<Iatagore> Ben65: Would you like to recommend one to me <:
<jack_^> Iatagore, whats wrong with command line? this is linux man!
<Ben65> Iatagore: for windows or linux?
<bc81> hello.  is it possible to "Kill the Ubuntu Volume Control"?  it's what a VLC developer is suggesting to fix the hotkey situation as described in this thread: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=86524   what is he talking about, "Kill the Ubuntu Volume Control"?
<Kalmic> ljsoftnet: You could write a quite bash scrip that goes through and renames things with sed.
<Kalmic> quick*
<Iatagore> jack_^: It's just that when I want to access a lot of files, it becomes cumbersome to remember the names of each file
<Iatagore> Ben65: Linux
<jack_^> Iatagore, how does gui help you with that? you can see the files in ocmmand line too right?
<jack_^> *just curious*
<x404x> hm yes i guess the rules are the same, im trying to find a gui now, shame none of the commands and paths are the same so i can edit it
<Ben65> Iatagore: secpanel - graphical user interface for SSH and SCP
<ljsoftnet> Kalmic how do i do it?
<Logan_> !info gftp | Iatagore
<ubottu> Iatagore: gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ and console FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.19-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Iatagore> Ben65: secpanel seems to only open a shell that asks for a password
<jack_^> Iatagore, ssh will ask for a password
<Ben65> Iatagore: gftp supports sftp, which might be more what you want
<Guest5686> hi
<jack_^> Guest5686, hi
<Kalmic> ljsoftnet: private messaging you.
<Iatagore> Ben65: I guess I'll have to look into ftp then. Is it possible to write as well as read though?
<ssbpls> how to use "make menuconfig" to compile the linux kernel code tree?
<Ben65> Iatagore: sftp is different from ftp, but yes ftp can read and write if set up properly
<Iatagore> Ben65: Thanks, I'll look it up
<x404x> gufw seems to be a bit better than firestarter
<Iatagore> Last question, I have two computers on my network and I'm sure that one of them has a networking problem (perhaps firewall) How can I tell which one is connected and which is not?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ssbpls> ubottu:i want to build my own code tree~
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roasted_> Question. I'm trying to PXE boot from my Ubuntu server. I changed the IP range to be 192.168.1.X instead of 192.168.0.X. But my client PXE booting is still grabbing the 0.X range. What else do I have to edit to pull 1.X?
<drobole> ddbpls: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html
<skraps> im rebuilding grub on a i386 32bit laptop that has winxp . when using grub-mkimage what target would I use?
<daweefolk> hey is there a way i can enable colors in alpine?
<drobole> ddbpls: careful so you dont overwrite your existsin kernel :D
<pdf_dude> hello
<x404x> wow hot damn that did it, it was the damn firewall blocking samba, a little tuing in gufw and a reboot did the trick and samba works ;=)
<x404x> thanks all for tips
<sougata_> ssbpls, may I ask why do you need it ?
<drobole> sougata: he is playing with writing hes own modules i think
<sougata_> ssbpls, :-)
<ssbpls> sougata_:i want to study developing  the linux device drivers
<Tyrant> I force ldconfig to scan /usr/local/lib where I have a .so I compiled, but with verbose mode i get nothing. What could be causing this?
<sougata_> drobole, bingo
<ssbpls> sougata_: i have to use some kernel module to link to my drivers
<sougata_> ssbpls, you can link your code with the object files already present in your distribution
<ssbpls> it seems that there are just some headers in my ubuntu~~
<ssbpls> sougata_::-D
<sougata_> no
<fangyuan> 11
<ssbpls> sougata_:no?
<sougata_> ssbpls, /lib/modules/$(KVERSION)/build
<sougata_> where  KVERSION = $(shell uname -r)
<x404x> hm dang, i spoke too soon, I can only read the samba shares, the write access still fails
<pdf_dude> is it possible to add a confirmation to "rm" command?
<edbian> pdf_dude, Yes.  But it is probably not simple.  You could write a simple front-end for it.  That's probably the simplest way.
<sougata_> ssbpls, did you find the object files ?
<Nisstyre> pdf_dude, how are your C skills?
<pdf_dude> no im unskilled
<drobole> pdf_dude: i guess you could do it by making a alias in ./bashrc and call the frontend with it
<rww> pdf_dude: look at 'man rm'. Consider the -i or -I options to it.
<pdf_dude> yes
<pdf_dude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336406
<edbian> Nisstyre, pdf_dude You could probably write a simple bash script that asks confirmation and only runs the rm command if you say 'yes'  Then name that script 'rm' (and rename rm)  Bit of a hack.
<rww> combine with an alias in bash.
<pdf_dude> ye
<ssbpls> sougata_:yes! i can find it in my ubuntu~ but so what?
<bgilb> anyone ever had graphic artifact problems using VMWare and Ktorrent?
<Scunizi> pdf_dude: drobole although you can do an alias in ./bashrc it's easier to separate your person commands by putting them in ./bash_aliases
<sougata_> ssbpls, then you can link your code with the kernel symbols
<bgilb> here is a screenshot with vmware open: http://i.imgur.com/T8ogi.jpg
<pdf_dude> great rm -i :)
<bgilb> boxes like that will show up with shadowing
<sougata_> ssbpls, here is a small hello module demo http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-module.html
<bgilb> the box is not interactive at all
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: in .bashrc in your home directory you can add an alias;  "alias rm='rm -i'
<pdf_dude> yes Kalmic
<drobole> pdf_dude: alias rm='rm -i'
<Kalmic> Ah, I was too late.
<pdf_dude> :D
<Iatagore> I can ssh into two of my computers to each other on the network, but they don't appear on the Network window in the Places menu
<ssbpls> sougata_:aren't they just some linkers,not the kernel objects?
<bgilb> anyone have any ideas where i could start?
<bgilb> maybe caused by compiz?
<keith27> i need to convert avi to flv
<webs05> anyone got time to help out a noob? I need to get a zimage into an Ubuntu.img file? I have searched around and so far running into walls
<pdf_dude> i dont think it's working
<pdf_dude> !
<ssbpls> sougata_:it seems that are just some .h files, not the .o files~
<Scunizi> bgilb: samba, nfs, etc.. you don't have the sharing potocols installed
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: if you put it in the .bashrc file you have to run the source .bashrc command.
<pdf_dude> isn't alias rm='rm -i $1'
<drobole> pdf_dude: you need to restyart the shell after editing .bashrc
<keith27> or i need web script for streaming avi
<pdf_dude> drobole: restart terminal?
<drobole> yes
<pdf_dude> I did.
<drobole> and not $1
<pdf_dude> yes and not $1
<drobole> just rm='rm -i'
<pdf_dude> k
<drobole> hmm
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm looking for details on kernel versions: server, generic, virtual, preempt. where an I find details & differences re each?
<bgilb> can anyone hear me?
<pdf_dude> yes bgilb
<drobole> pdf_dude: it should work
<pdf_dude> drobole: the problem was I restart one bash but another was open :P
<pdf_dude> now it works
<drobole> nice
<bullgard> EtherApe shows that my Maverick computer connects to 192.219.30.200. How can I determine what device is associated with the IP address 192.219.30.200?
<ssbpls> sougata_:yes~ i can run the hello module, but the book "Linux device drivers" requests me to build the linux kernel tree~~
<pdf_dude> bullgard: ifconfig
<pdf_dude> bullgard: in terminal
<sougata_> ssbpls, trust me you don't need it intially
<bullgard> pdf_dude: '~$ ifconfig' does not show " 192.219.30.200".
<webs05> anyone have any experience with zimage files?
<pdf_dude> bullgard: if you are connected it should show like "inet addr:192.168.*.*"
<ssbpls> sougata_: ok~ i trust you! thanks~
<adventure__> I just installed a new mobo and I can't seem to start x. I get the error messages "[drm] failed to open device" followed by "VESA(0): No valid modes" followed by "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration". How can I debug this?
<sougata_> ssbpls, and I guess the linking process in Kernel is different than a std C library linker
<bgilb> does anyone know if ktorrent and vmware use a different UI system or something compared to most applications?
<Loshki> bullgard: does it show up in the output of 'lsof -i4tcp' ?
<sougata_> ssbpls, yw
<Datz> Hi, how do I choose a default text editor on the command line? I tried "sudo update-alternatives --config editor" but the editor that I selected isn't used when I run something like "crontab -e"
<ssbpls> sougata_:yes! i should make my makefile to the linker to file the files to link them together
<pdf_dude> Datz: env EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<Kalmic> Datz: I usually just put an export to the EDITOR variable in my .bashrc file.
<pdf_dude> :)
<drobole> adventure__: http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu
<sougata_> ssbpls, its all there in the book :-), chapter 2
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: what do you use?
<Datz> thanks pdf_dude, Kalmic
<bullgard> Loshki: Yes: "firefox-b 2425 detlef   92u  IPv4 107456      0t0  TCP MD97600:46747->192.219.30.200:ircd (ESTABLISHED)"
<Wicked> is there a way to find out what compile options a package was compiled with?
<ssbpls> sougata_:yes, that is it~
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: vim.
<roasted_> I'm running Ubuntu desktop with DHCP services. How do I change the IP range of the DHCP pool?
<ssbpls> sougata_:but in the chapter , it seems hard for me .
<Datz> pdf_dude: I want it by default, I don't want to have to run that command with crontab -e
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: I meant which variable you use
<ssbpls> sougata_:but in the chapter 3, it seems hard for me .is there any method to learn it well?
<Datz> Kalmic: is there a command to set that?
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: Ah, in .bashrc : export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim
<sougata_> ssbpls, read it, re read it. Play with the toy codes
<Loshki> bullgard: that says it's a tcp connection from firefox running ircd (IRC chat). Are you running chatzilla perhaps?
<adventure__> drobole, thanks. none of those solutions work though. also when it says "gdm is configured to help you configure your display when gdm fail to start", what is that supposed to mean?
<pdf_dude> ok
<ssbpls> sougata_:en
<Kalmic> pdf_dude,datz: then after that just run : source .bashrc
<bullgard> Loshki:  Yes I do.
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: what if the shell in is french or something and I want to set it to english?
<sougata_> ssbpls, all luck
<drobole> adventure__: well gdm is the login facility, i guess it means it is smart about helping you to get X configured if it doesnt work
<ssbpls> sougata_::-D,thanks~
<adventure__> drobole, hmm apparently not smart enough
<Oooops> hi, does anyone use pamusb here
<bgilb> Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to start on figuring out what is causing this?
<drobole> adventure__:  are you logged in as root?
<Datz> Kalmic: something like?  env EDITOR=nano crontab -e source .bashrc
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: That one, I have no clue :(
<Random832> it's dead in +1, and i didn't download another livecd to try it with - is alps touchpads not working a known issue?
<roasted_> I'm running Ubuntu desktop with DHCP services. How do I change the IP range of the DHCP pool?
<Oooops> why each user can only use one pamusb device.
<Loshki> bullgard: then it's probably your end of the chat connection. It should go away if you close chatzilla...
<pdf_dude> Datz: no you add "export EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano" to your ~/.bashrc
<adventure__> drobole, no, I don't think this computer is configured with a root login
<maco> roasted_: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server since you're talking about a dhcp server, even if it's running on something with a gui
<roasted_> I did :/
<Kalmic> Datz: woah; Nah, just put the 'export EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano' then run the command 'source .bashrc' (or restart the terminal) then you can run crontab -e and it should open in nano.
<bullgard> Loshki:  Who owns the address 192.219.30.200? Can the program chatzilla own an IP address?
<Datz> pdf_dude: ok, sorry I didn't see .bashrc for some treason
<Datz> reason
<Datz> Kalmic: great thanks
<Yadira> i updated my ubuntu and i dont have the sound pannel rythmbox controler,,how can i get it ?
<adventure__> bullgard, 192.* is a local ip address
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: tks :) learned some stuff with u
<drobole> adventure__:  you could look at the xorg.conf file and see what modes and drivers it tries to load
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: No problem; I'm actually surprised I could answer those.
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: if i want that to every user I edit /etc/bash.bashrc right?
<adventure__> drobole, apparently my xorg.conf file is now empty. let me see if i have a backup
<bullgard> adventure__: Yes I know. But this is not enough to answer the question: "Who owns the address 192.219.30.200?"
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm looking for details on kernel versions: server, generic, virtual, preempt. where an I find details & differences re each?
<Oooops> hi, does anyone use pamusb here. I feel strange that why each user can only use one pamusb device.
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: I'm actualy not sure what takes precidence in that case. However that seems like it should work.
<Datz> Kalmic: great that worked. thanks.
<trollboy> so my machine rebooted by itself 3 times today... usually while screensaver is kicking on.. is there a log somewhere I can check out
<adventure__> drobole, yeah, it's empty and i didn't make a backup. I thought that `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ` would create a new file from a template. apparently not in ubuntu 10.10
<Kalmic> datz: No problem.
<maco> trollboy: /var/log has many ... i recommend syslog or messages
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: shell language is in french how can I change it
<Yadira> how can i install the sound control menu for rythmbox,i updated from 9.4 to 10.4 LTS just because of that feature
<Abhijit> !kernel | kieppie
<ubottu> kieppie: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<pdf_dude> Kalmic: nano is in french!
<drobole> adventure__:  http://pastebin.com/dz3aCvQU
<adventure__> bullgard, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: Quick google found:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/change-language-450869/#post2274163 I don't know what string you should use to change to anything but english.
<adventure__> drobole, hah it would be nice if i could copy and paste, but the computer i'm talking about is beside me
<Loshki> bullgard: What is *your* local network address?
<drobole> ok
<Kalmic> pdf_dude: You should be able to put that export into .bashrc (or maybe .bash_profile I always forget).
<adventure__> drobole, let me type that in
<kieppie> thanks for the explanaition, Abhijit, & would be great if I didn't know what a kernel was or how to compile one, but that does not answer my question
<bullgard> Loshki: 192.168.178.0
<mechanist> huh, this is very funny: the program GpartEd sees correctly all my partitions, but when I want to install Ubuntu, the installation manager in the desktop doesn't see anyone
<Abhijit> kieppie, nvm then ignore it
<drobole> adventure__:  might have to change "nvidia" if you dont have that driver loaded. (lsmod | grep nvidia)
<kieppie> Abhijit: no details or docco's provided re virtual or preamp options available @ boot. Ihave a pretty decent idea what server & generic are
<trollboy> maco, alas I'm unsure of the exact time of reboot.. as it happens while I'm smoking a cigarette, going to the bathroom, answering the door, etc
<adventure__> drobole, by golly, it worked!
<drobole> adventure__:  awsome
<drobole> adventure__: unix is your friend :D
<trollboy> maco, Mar  8 18:00:50 trollboy-desktop kernel: [510674.515527] hub 8-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...  (does this looking bad?)
<mechanist> guys, someone can help me? I need to find out what doesn't work
<trollboy> its the only gap in the log...
<maco> trollboy: no, looks like you unplugged a usb thumb drive
<adventure__> drobole, thanks for your help, bud
<drobole> adventure__: yw
<maco> trollboy: a new boot makes a new dmesg
<trollboy> maco, I didn't
<Loshki> bullgard: I don't know why it says 192.219.30.200. Or why it says MD97600:46747 for that matter. Does it make any difference if you run lsof with the -n flag?
<mechanist> the program GpartEd sees correctly all my partitions, but when I want to install Ubuntu, the installation manager in the desktop doesn't see anyone
<Scunizi> mechanist: how many partitions do you have?
<mechanist> four
<ruan> mechanist: of what filesystem are the partitions?
<mechanist> three ntfs and one ext4
<Scunizi> mechanist: are they all for windows or did you create partiitons for the install of ubuntu?
<mechanist> I got one ext4
<trollboy> maco, I'm reading syslog not dmesg..
<Wingate> hi !
<pdf_dude> hi
<Wingate> for those who have sleep this night
<Scunizi> mechanist: with 4 primary partitions you've reached the max.. to get more you need to delete one (maybe ext4 if it's large enough) and recreate it as an extended partiiton.. then you can add multiple partitions below that for the install.. ubuntu takes a minimum of 2 partitons to install
<Wingate> whath's new ?
<adam__> hello is this where i can get help with ubuntu?
<Yadira> i need to see my rythmbox in indicator applet not on notification area,,is the reason why I updated to 10.4 LTS
<Nisstyre> adam__, /topic
<Yadira> adam__, yes
<mechanist> Scunizi: excuse me for the dummy question, but how do you know that mine are all primary partitions?
<adam__> ok, thanks, i need help, i have a built in microphone into my laptop and i cannot figure out how to get it working
<bullgard> Loshki: Do you mean this? '~$ lsof -n | grep ircd; firefox-b 2425      detlef   92u     IPv4     107456      0t0        TCP 192.168.178.29:46747->192.219.30.200:ircd (ESTABLISHED)"
<djdojos> How do you add a user if you dont want to log in as root?
<Yadira> adam__,  i had the same issue and i installed pulse audio equalizer and then configure mic and work grate fot me
<mechanist> Scunizi: another thing: it's strange that Windows Seven neither sees my hard drive......
<adam__> ok thanks i will try it
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: use sudo adduser name
<mechanist> pardon: the seven's installation program
<kieppie1> hi guys. I'm looking for details on kernel versions: server, generic, virtual, preempt. where an I find details & differences re each?
<Yadira> i choose to upgrade because i like eyecandy and im not getting what i see on the ubuntu page about rythmbox
<Scunizi> mechanist: most people mentioning that they have 4 partitions typically have primary partitions.. if they know about extended partitions they know enough to mention that.  I can't explain win7 .. except it won't see the ext4 partition
<Wingate> sorry, but do you know a PHP channel for me ?
<syrinx_> Wingate: #php?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Wingate> not work
<Wingate> :(
<syrinx_> theres 400 people in #php
<viler> . /j #php
<viler> without the ?
<viler> oh it's invite only.
<ruan> lol
<viler> lol
<pdf_dude> ayone here uses viewnior?
<mechanist> Scunizi: ok, but in theorical line, would you assure me that, if Gparted sees all my partitions, ubuntu is installable on my hard drive?
<Yadira> my upgrade from ubuntu 9.4 to 10.4 left some features bejind,,,how can i get this features ?
<arlander> anyone: I need to connect to windows machine to reset one of account's password, the only way I can access the windows machine is using ubuntu, no remote desktop, no kde/gnome, I need help with commands that can help me to connect to windows machine remotely using administrator account to change password for user-x
<Loshki> bullgard: ok, that helps. I can't remember how tcp reports the address of endpoint connections, but I'm pretty sure you're seeing the remote's ip address as it appears on the remote machine (e.g. behind a NAT router)
<Scunizi> mechanist: no.. because you only have one ext4 partition.. you need one ext4 or 3 and one /swap.. swap can be anywhere between 1gig and up..
<Leif> Does anyone know where flash videos are stored while being buffered?
<syrinx_> arlander: you could try to telnet into it
<ruan> Leif: depends on the browser
<shcherbak> arlander: telnet?
<Leif> ruan, Okay, with chromium.
<madprops> that was ivpn by using gsick by google
<Scunizi> mechanist: if it doesn't see you drive at all then that is strange.. is it a ssd? or standard HD (sata/pata)
<MeanEYE> Yadira: my guess is clean install. :/ But that's just a guess
<Leif> ruan, I'm using the daily builds, are you saying firefox would save it in the /tmp directory?
<arlander> I tried telnet using port 389, success but not sure what commands to use
<ruan> Leif: firefox stores it in the cache
<Yadira> MeanEYE, i will lost mu movies and song,,,that never
<syrinx_> default telnet port is 23 i believe
<ruan> Leif: not sure about chromium
<ActionParsnip> Leif: there are addons for browsers and apps like youtube-dl to pull them down
<MeanEYE> Leif: ~/.cache/google-chrome/Media Cache I suppose
<Leif> MeanEYE, Ah, okay, thanks
<Leif> ActionParsnip, It's not a youtube video, but thanks anyway. :)
<ruan> also cacheviewer for firefox
<Leif> ruan, Okay, thanks.
<Yadira> but how can i upgrade to a new vertion and miss OS componets
<MeanEYE> Yadira: am not quite sure about how you can get all the features and avoid installing system all over.
<mechanist> it's a sata1, but listen: when I told "theorically line" I meant if it is possible just to install on my hard drive, not depending on what operations I have to do
<mechanist> Scunizi: it's a sata1, but listen: when I told "theorically line" I meant if it is possible just to install on my hard drive, not depending on what operations I have to do
<ruan> Yadira: which features were left behind?
<Scunizi> mechanist: if it runs in the "live cd" mode then yes.. it should install.. in some instances you need the "alternate" install cd instead of the live cd..
<Yadira> MeanEYE, i be ok with the rythmbox on panel and not on indicator
<mechanist> Scunizi: that is: creating new partitions I really will be able to install, evend having found this issue?
<Yadira> is not displayng the rythmbox controls on the volume icon on panel
<MeanEYE> Yadira: if it's only panel things missing, all you need to do is reset panel to its default settings
<Scunizi> mechanist: should be able to.  Is this going to be a dual boot system?
<Wingate> how can i sign in whit my registered nick ?
<bullgard> Loshki: Inputting "192.219.30.200" into the address line of my Firefox will show the website of "Aceldama Systems". A rather mysterious enterprise which I certainly did not want to communicate with.
<MeanEYE> Wingate: on IRC?
<arlander> if I telnet to default port, connection refused
<Wingate> yes on IRC
<Yadira> MeanEYE, but i havnt make any changes
<mechanist> Scunizi: nope, at the moment. I just need of ubuntu. So the maximum is four partitions??
<MeanEYE> Wingate: /msg nickserv help
<Yadira> MeanEYE, it is as default
<MeanEYE> Yadira: but those are your settings from previous installation
<Logan_> !identify > Wingate
<ubottu> Wingate, please see my private message
<Scunizi> mechanist: unless one of the 4 is changed to an extended partition.. which is kindof like a place holder where you can create more partitions within the extended partition
<Wingate> thank you ubottu :)
<Yadira> MeanEYE, i see where u coming from,,,how can i refres panel ?
<sougata_> Leif, enter about:cache?device=disk in the firefox window , then find *.swf files :-)
<ruan> Leif: also, flv
<mechanist> Scunizi: I can create two extended partitions instead of that ext4 one?
<MeanEYE> Yadira: I don't have the command at hand. Maybe someone else has it... he needs to reset panel settings
<Scunizi> mechanist: you don't need 2 extended partitions. just one.. then you create 2 partitions within the extended partition.. one ext4 or 3 and the other /swap
<drtt> I plugged in my external usb sata hd, and it says it found new hardware and is ready to be used... but I cannot seem to find where to open it in "my computer" or anything
<Leif> subone, ruan Cool, thanks.  (I'm currently digging through the cache now...)
<ActionParsnip> drtt: is that in windows?
<mechanist> Scunizi: ok, stay tuned, now I try it
<MeanEYE> drtt: that sounds like windows message :)
<adam__> i am still having trouble getting my microphone to work, i am still new to this
<drtt> haha, yes, but the thing is, it has linux on it
<drtt> ubuntu
<Loshki> bullgard: sorry, you've reached the limits of my knowledge about this stuff...
<Yadira> can someone be kind and tell me the panel refresh command
<ayaka> I try to install nvidia driver(run file),but it need source file,I have unpack it,I tell run file,but still erro
<drtt> and windows wont read it
<MasterU> anyone using natty?
<MeanEYE> drtt: windows doesn't support ext partitions
<drtt> I want to totally format this hd
<MeanEYE> drtt: natively :)
<ActionParsnip> MasterU: I am but its offtopic here, ask about natty in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard> Loshki: Thank you very much for your help.
<mechanist> Scunizi: lol, the menu has only the primary enabled....
<Leif> subone, ruan Thanks, I found what I was looking for. :)
<MasterU> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> drtt: windows is too native and cannot read or write ext4 or ext3. with software it can read ext2
<MeanEYE> drtt: in Control Panel -> Administration -> Computer Management there's a drive manager or something like that... from there you can format that drive
<Scunizi> mechanist: you have to delete the ext4 partition. apply it and then recreate it as extended
<mechanist> Scunizi: maybe I can make 20 gigas primary and other 20 extended?
<Loshki> bullgard: You're welcome. You always ask really interesting questions.
<Scunizi> mechanist: out of the ext4 partition?
<mechanist> Scunizi: I've already trid it
<ActionParsnip> drtt: if you want to format it then its a windows support issue and you will get help in ##windows
<mechanist> Scunizi:  yeah
<mechanist> Scunizi: but only primary is enabled
<sk> how do I install the latest development releases for programs like wine and vlc? Is there a way to do this automatically through the Update Manager?
<Scunizi> mechanist: no.. because if it's 40 gigs and you try to split it into 20 primary and 20 extended then you're maxed with 4 primary partitions and it won't create an extended
<MeanEYE> sk: one way is to compile the source, other is to get development ppa
<mechanist> Scunizi: let's see
<Scunizi> mechanist: delete the ext4 partition and make the whole thing extended
<mechanist> Scunizi: I've already tried to do it, that's what I'm trying to tell you
<abstrakt> how do I check the postfix syslog on ubuntu?
<mechanist> Scunizi: but the Gparted's menu enables only primary
<Scunizi> mechanist: that's strange.. hang on
<MeanEYE> abstrakt: all logs should be located in /var/log
<abstrakt> MeanEYE, postfix logs to "syslog" apparently
<roasted_> I havent a 2nd PCI network card in my Ubuntu box, but ifconfig only shows LO and ETH0. Hmmmm?????????
<mechanist> Scunizi: trying to create two partitions
<abstrakt> MeanEYE, I was told to use grep -i `postconf -h syslog_facility` /etc/syslog.conf
<abstrakt> but there is no /etc/syslog.conf
<sk> MeanEYE: thank you!
<pootietang> sup peeps!
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: run: sudo lshw -C network   you wil see the chip, websearch for guides based on the nonfunctioning chip. It's not working as the default install doesn't have the driver for the chip. It's that simple.
<mechanist> Scunizi: funny as hell: both the partitions were created
<arlander> anyone: windows telnet server is no running, is there any way to connect via rpc, I just want to view one of the files on windows server, I have administrator account but no gnome/kde for remote desktop
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, well I AM running Edubuntu as a DHCP server so I just wanted to check and see.
<Scunizi> mechanist: perhaps one of your other partitions is "extended"
<MeanEYE> abstrakt: do you have /var/log/mail.log ?
<ActionParsnip> arlander: use rdesktop if remote logon is enabled
<sikilpaake> how do i associate a .sh file with the terminal?
<MeanEYE> pootietang: :D nuthin
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: and see what?
<mechanist> nope
<arlander> but no gnoome/kde environment, its pure command line, will rdesktop work ?
<roasted_> if it would work. I wasnt sure if edubuntu locks out additional cards by default or hwat
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, ^
<mechanist> Scunizi: nope,  both here results primary... O_o
<Scunizi> mechanist: something is fishy here.
<mechanist> Scunizi: ok, both partitions, ext4 and swap, created. now I see if the installtion works
<mechanist> Scunizi: LOL, I think it too.
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: maybe not out of the box, but there may be drivers and you can certainly use ndiswrapper if necessary
<MeanEYE> arlander: why not ssh in that case? am not sure if rdesktop will work
<Scunizi> arlander: there is no desktop :)  .. ssh will work
<arlander> but there is no ssh server running on windwos, I want to access windows command prompt from ubuntu
<mechanist> Scunizi: nothing, the installation program doesn't see my hard disk
<Scunizi> arlander: and no gui on ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> arlander: ooh, that... hm, then you'll need some desktop environment in order to use remote desktop application, or setup ssh on windows if you can
<ceo> you
<mechanist> i'm going mad
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, I have another PCI LAN card here of a different brand. trying that quick.
<ceo> any body need help please pm me kekeke
<MeanEYE> ceo: ask :D
<sougata_> sikilpaake, what is that you exactly want
<arlander> nopes, it's server, and I havent installed any desktop environ
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: you can make sub interfaces you know
<ceo> kekekek MeanEYE thanks no ask on this day
<Scunizi> mechanist: sorry I don't have any other answers for you.. perhaps someone else will chime in.
<Logan_> !pm | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sikilpaake> sougata_: double click a script.sh file and have it run the script
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: you can have one interfaces with 2 IP addresses
<mechanist> Scunizi: ok, thank you anyway
<sikilpaake> sougata_: thanks for helping me out
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, look at you being a genius. eth2 is here now.
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, lol really?
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, hows that work
<MeanEYE> arlander: do you have access to windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: its a software thing. You can do it in Cisco switches too
<MeanEYE> ceo: lol sorry, I thought you needed help :P
<arlander> MeanEYE: I cant access windows machine directly, ubuntu server is the only way, actually I am working remotely, and I have only access to ubuntu ssh
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: you'd have eth0.0 and eth0.1
<ceo> MeanEYE, can i h elp you
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: obviously it makes the port get used more so goes slower
<MeanEYE> arlander: which services does windows machine has installed
<MeanEYE> ceo: nope, thank you :D am good
<ceo> MeanEYE, what you prblem
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, this is in the network interface file right
<ceo> oke MeanEYE welcome
<ceo> :)
<arlander> MeanEYE: DNS, AD, Port 389 is open
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: http://www.wantlinux.net/2009/04/ubuntu-subinterfaces/
<ceo> oke say back :)
<ceo> help open for all body just call me.!
<roasted_> ActionParsnip, if I want the sub interface to be DHCP, what do I do when I need to assign it an IP?
<ceo> ActionParsnip, what up my bro
<ceo> :)
<MeanEYE> arlander: one thing that comes to mind is to create ssh tunnel for remote desktop and then connect from some machine that actually has graphical environment
<arlander> MeanEYE: might work
<tkooda> what package version should I use if I want to produce a patched version of say "3.2-0ubuntu18"?  -I'm trying to append stuff like "3.2-0ubuntu18.me1" and "3.2-0ubuntu18~me1" but neither the ".me1" or "~me1" seem to take preceidence over the absence of chars after the original "3.2-0ubuntu18".   -any ideas?
<mikeru> Where is vmlinuz on a USB startup disk?
<MeanEYE> mikeru: /boot probably
<mikeru> The /vmlinuz symlink is broken
<mikeru> Its not on /boot
<mikeru> I need to install lvm2
<mikeru> I want to de-lvmize my partitions :)
<SudoKing> is it possible yet to install oneiric?
<sougata_> sikilpaake, create a launcher
<sikilpaake> sougata_: how?
<mikeru> -..
<sougata_> right click
<sikilpaake> sougata_: open with?
<sougata_> terminal
<sikilpaake> sougata_: simply "terminal"?
<SudoKing> .
<sgl1022> 什么
<sacarlson> mikeru: ok so we should be able to do that with a liveusb I would think
<sikilpaake> sougata_: how can i disassociate a file?
<mikeru> sacarlson: .?
<sgl1022> 没有说国语的？
<Logan_> !oneiric | SudoKing
<ubottu> SudoKing: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<sougata_> sikilpaake, I am not sure what is the requirement
<sikilpaake> sougata_:  Could not find 'terminal' <-- says ubuntu
<SudoKing> Logan_: i am aware... i want to know if there's a dev release
<sougata_> right click on desktop
<Logan_> !zh | sgl1022
<ubottu> sgl1022: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sougata_> choose create launcher
<sacarlson> mikeru: de-lvm you system?  you will need to create a disk with none lvm and copy the files to that
<sikilpaake> sougata_: i tried "gnome-terminal", but it doesn't work
<mikeru> Yup
<mikeru> My external HD
<sikilpaake> sougata_: ok, got it, lemme try that way :)
<giiker> Hi everyone, just got an error from my remote box saying that the RSA host key has been changed, I did not make any changes to my remote box, could it be that Host RSA keys are changed after a reboot?
<mikeru> I just resized its hfs partitioon
<sougata_> sikilpaake, :-)
<mikeru> Created a ext4 one
<sgl1022> 谢谢
<pdf_dude> is there ny big difference between sudo bash and sudo -i ?
<mikeru> !zh | sgl1022
<ubottu> sgl1022: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<giiker> also, I have some kind of Web remote access to the remote box, and everything seems fine!!
<pdf_dude> any
<sacarlson> mikeru: oh I guess I'm not sure what you want you can have ext4 on lvm
<mikeru> sacarlson: ? I want to copy all my diles from my partitions on my lvm to my external hd
<mikeru> I want to insall lvm2
<suo> ???
<theprototype> Can anyone tell me how to properly install Ubuntu 10.10 x64 on to a USB external HDD ? Last time i installed BT4 it messed with GRUB on my internal HDD and would not allow me to boot in to ubuntu, only Win7. Do i have to put the /boot point on the external somewhere? im a newb...
<mikeru> I cant because package watershed and initramfs-tools cant find vmlinuz
<sgl1022> thanks you
<suo> where is here?
<sao-viking> the drum
<kieppie1> !linux-server !linux-generic !linux-virtual !linux-preempt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<suo> 能讲中文吗
<sao-viking> here is my face
<sacarlson> mikeru: ok the just sudo cp -a /root/of/sorce/mount/  /root/of/destination/moun/  and that will be done.  do you know how to mount partitions?
<kieppie1> !linux-virtual
<sao-viking> no but i can hack a wap network
<sougata_> sikilpaake, if you want to ensure that your shell script is being called add a " read xyz " in the last line , to ensure its working
<kieppie1> !linux-image-virtual
<sgl1022> 不能
<mikeru> sacarlson: Ummm... I can't mount them because lvm2 isnt installed
<sougata_> sikilpaake, for debug purpose, and remove it later
<sikilpaake> i'm going to try to associate it with "xterm" instead of "terminal"..
<sacarlson> mikeru: the disk is already in lvm2 format?
<sikilpaake> sougata_: good idea
<mikeru> sacarlson: Yeah
<sao-viking> go to The gui and unmount θen reboot
<sikilpaake> sougata_: i'm going to try to associate it with "xterm" instead of "terminal"..
<jack_^> mikeru, get a fedora live CD. it comes wiht LVM>
<sougata_> ok
<mikeru> jack_^: I think ill just use the live cd
<sacarlson> mikeru: also the livecd iso for alternate adition has the lvm stuf built in
<sao-viking> download back track
<sao-viking> best
<theprototype> Can anyone tell me how to properly install Ubuntu 10.10 x64 on to a USB external HDD ? Last time i installed BT4 it messed with GRUB on my internal HDD and would not allow me to boot in to ubuntu, only Win7. Do i have to put the /boot point on the external somewhere? im a newb but not a big one
<mikeru> For some reason on read only media i can install lvm2 even if temporarily yet on a usb rw i cant
<sacarlson> mikeru: but I think you can install the needed packages on that live session to do the job, I'll find the packages
<sao-viking> use a little program called
<mikeru> sacarlson: I know the packages. They wont install because vmlinuz is not accessible from usb
<mikeru> Yet they are on the CD
<exxtreme> theprototype..install ubuntu AND grub to your external partition
<sacarlson> mikeru: ok try the alternate adition then
<mikeru> sacarlson: Im using the desktop one
<sao-viking> you get a program θat downloads any linux verː and mounts on usb or so on
<mikeru> It works
<mikeru> The desktop live cd
<exxtreme> i use a little trick of installing grub1 to mbr and chainloading ubuntu/grub2 on the partition.  I tend to liike grub1 better.
<mikeru> Ive already booted it
<theprototype> exxtreme using the "Advanced" option, correct?
<sao-viking> tell you what is just now
<exxtreme> theprototype..yeah.
<sacarlson> mikeru: yes I understand but desktop live kernel seems to not have the needed stuf
<sao-viking> get back track
<mikeru> sacarlson: Ive already installed it,
<sao-viking> get back track
<sao-viking> get back track
<FloodBot1> sao-viking: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikeru> sacarlson: Ive already done this before. I just tried to do it from the usb startup disk, but apparently thats not possible
<sacarlson> mikeru: funny this link says it can be done http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<arlander> no choice but to isntall gnome, security concerns, will remove it later, lol
<pdf_dude> how do I list modules in use?
<pdf_dude> lsmod?
<pdf_dude> :=
<jordan__> hi, need help with installing an antivirus for ubuntu
<rww> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jordan__> tried clamav but i guess im not doing it right
<pdf_dude> clamtk
<pdf_dude> ?
<kieppie1> ubottu: BS
<mikeru> sacarlson: Are you not reading or are you trolling me? I've already told you I have done it before on the CD
<exxtreme> clamscan is the executable: console:  clamscan --help
<jordan__> i looked in the repository for clamtk but didnt see it
<pdf_dude> jordan__: what do you mean with "im not doing it right"
<pdf_dude> jordan__: you need to download it
<pdf_dude> w8
<mikeru> I was trying to do it on the USB, and it doesn't work as vmlinuz is I don't know where
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  i mean that i prob did not install it correctly
<sacarlson> mikeru: and this line sudo apt-get install lvm2  gives you that error?
<mikeru> sacarlson: Cant stat /vmlinuz
<drobole> pdf_dude: lsmod
<jordan__> pdf_dude, such as in the manor offfffff.......
<pdf_dude> jordan__: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clamtk/files/ClamTk/4.31/clamtk_4.31-1_all.deb/download
<mikeru> And its not on /boot
<exxtreme> mikeru: firstly, do a file search for vmlinuz. If you can't find it, copy it from the .iso image
<pdf_dude> jordan__: and you add the PPA to the repositories to update clamtk
<paranoiak> i have problems with my microfone, the microfone is built-in my webcam its microsoft lifecam vx-1000. the webcam works fine, but why not the microphone??
<mikeru> locate told me its on /boot
<mikeru> Its  nit theree
<mikeru> Whatever im already on the live cd I don't care anymore thank you
<jordan__> pdf_dude, i just downloaded it , whats next
<pdf_dude> jordan__: open it
<ActionParsnip> paranoiak: if you run: alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted. You may also want to head into sound prefs and set the webcam mic as the system mic
<pdf_dude> and install
<pdf_dude> jordan__: take a read http://clamtk.sourceforge.net/
<jordan__> pdf_dude, by just double clicking it?
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  yeah before installing the xchat to get here, i was on the site
<pdf_dude> jordan__: yes byw clamtk is the gui for clamav
<pdf_dude> btw
<jordan__> pdf_dude, trying to figure out how to install it and whanot
<pdf_dude> jordan__: it will open in software center
<pdf_dude> then hit install
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  is this msg bad "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu hardy main"
<jordan__> wait wrong one
<pdf_dude> jordan__: are you using hardy?
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  got a msg saying something like dependency is not satisfiable
<pdf_dude> and what is the depedency
<pdf_dude> ?
<jordan__> is hardy 10.10
<pdf_dude> jordan__: hardy is not 10.10
<pdf_dude> 10.10 is maverick
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  oh then no
<pdf_dude> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<trick> hey guys how do i install the chromium web browser?
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  i am running 10.10 32 bit live
<trick> ive installed 'chrome' but it's busted (video playback is weird, all colors are red) so i'd like to try chromium instead
<pdf_dude> trick: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<pdf_dude> trick: you want chromium or google chroem?
<pdf_dude> chrome
<paranoiak> ActionParsnip: i just ran that command but dident understand what to do there?? also my webcam IS chosed as the microphone.... :S
<pdf_dude> ok jordan__
<trick> pdf_dude: thanks, in your experience does it perform better than chrome?
<pdf_dude> trick: i never used chromium just chrome
<pdf_dude> https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=1920&bih=851&q=chromium+vs+chrome&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<trick> pdf_dude: i would like to use chrome, but (1) flash video playback is busted -- all the colors are red (2) flash video playback is more choppy than in firefox
<trick> pdf_dude: if you can tell me how to fix those problems, i'd stick with chrome
<dirtydevil>  my laptop's webcam  is not working , can anybody help? I am using lucid
<pdf_dude> trick: you need to download it from here http://www.google.com/chrome
<trick> pdf_dude: that's where i got it from
<trick> pdf_dude: but as i juts SAID (READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) the flash video playback is busted
<pdf_dude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<olV> \exit
<olV> \q
<z0rk> Hey guys, I'm going to install ubuntu directly on a flash drive and I don't want to boot up into a live session. I have a 8gb drive. What filesystem should I use? ext3 or ext4?
<pdf_dude> olV: /quit
<trick> pdf_dude: what country are you from
<pdf_dude> z0rk: i'd go with ext4 ..
<pdf_dude> trick: /whois pdf_dude
<pdf_dude> trick: maybe ur problem is flash you should uninstall it
<z0rk> cool, thanks.
<trick> pdf_dude: lol portugal
<MeanEYE> trick: in about:flash there are some options that might help with performance... but other than that, flash is just bad software, nothing to do with google
<italic> i'm trying to find a package for the "mean" dictionary program. any ideas? google fails me
<MeanEYE> trick: about:flags *
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: trick: there is the mms.cfg file which can help
<trick> MeanEYE: but flash works fine in firefox, it's just busted in chrome
<ActionParsnip> italic: dpkg -S mean | less
<pdf_dude> MeanEYE: doesnt work
<sikilpaake> sougata_: Edit -> Preferences -> Behavior Tab -> Executable Text Files
<MeanEYE> pdf_dude: gah, either way I've gave up on adobe long time ago... where I can play html5 great otherwise I just suffer
<pdf_dude> trick: my flash is sucking in firefox but it's fine in chrome lol.
<pdf_dude> MeanEYE: id like to know that 2
<MeanEYE> trick: ff uses plugins while chrome has it embeded... using chromium might help but not sure
<trick> pdf_dude: just talk in portugese we all knwo you have trouble with english LOL
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: trick: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<pdf_dude> trick: i dont
<pdf_dude> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jordan__> pdf_dude, any idea what to do after the download and get that msg
<italic> ActionParsnip: no dice. apt-cache search doesn't turn it up either. it may not be in the repo i guess
<sougata_> sikilpaake, is it working :-)
<sougata_> ??
<sikilpaake> sougata_: yes!
<sougata_> sikilpaake, cool
<ActionParsnip> italic: could try apt-file
<sikilpaake> sougata_: thanks for everything ;-)
<sougata_> sikilpaake, yw
<trick> hey guys, how come everytime i plug in my headphones my 'speaker' volume goes to zero, so that when i unplug my headphones i hvae to always make the speaker volume louder again?
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: trick: can also add: http://pastie.org/1650225 to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MikeChelen> trick: are they usb headphones?
<pdf_dude> jordan__: sudo apt-get install clamav
<trick> MikeChelen: no michael, they are not
<pdf_dude> jordan__: then install clamtk
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: thanks :)... but I don't want to cripple my OS just so I could fix adobes problems. :) Am not that dependant on flash.
<italic> what an unsearchable name for a program
<ActionParsnip> trick: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<MikeChelen> trick: hmm then idk D:
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: its not crippling it
<MikeChelen> trick: check the advanced controls and see if any devices are getting switched around?
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: I know, just saying... I don't want to do anything to fix problems they are suppose to
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jordan__> "
<MikeChelen> trick: did you install jack or make any other sound changes
<paranoiak> i have problems with my microfone, the microfone is built-in my webcam its microsoft lifecam vx-1000. the webcam works fine, but why not the microphone?? i have chosed the webcam as the microphone, and its not muted or anything...
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: fair point, that is different though :D
<ActionParsnip> trick: select to upload to the site and provide the red url here
<pdf_dude> jordan__: close ubuntu software window
<MikeChelen> paranoiak: adjust input volume?
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: :)... I did a lot of flash programming some time ago. One time I saw drawing of simple circle took a huge chunk of my CPU. I thought I made a mistake somewhere. Turns out, Adobe just doesn't care about Linux users. Same Flash worked on windows on slower maching with far less CPU usage.
<pdf_dude> jordan__: and synaptic if you have it opened
<pdf_dude> jordan__: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clamav
<pdf_dude> then install clamtk
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: theres lightspark too :)
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: that day I swore never to touch that stuff again...
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: runs ok here but my OS is teaked to the hills
<paranoiak> MikeChelen: i have done that, thats what i meant about "its not muted"
<jordan__> pdf_dude, the first cmd ran fine but got this when installing clamtk "E: Unable to locate package clamtk"
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: runs ok here as well... I use it to watch anime here and there and youtube mostly playes html5 :) so am good
<pdf_dude> jordan__: it's not clamtk it's clamav
<MikeChelen> paranoiak: there is no movement on "input level" even with "input volume" set to max?
<trick> which is better chrome or chromium?
<paranoiak> nope...
<MikeChelen> !better | trick
<ubottu> trick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  i loked at one of ur replys from a while ago my bad
<paranoiak> MikeChelen: not moving at all
<MikeChelen> trick: better for what?
<pdf_dude> jordan__: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clamav
<MeanEYE> trick: chrome is based on chromium, difference is, chrome has propriatary plugins and stuff
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: could use minitube, don't need flash for that
<MikeChelen> paranoiak: tested the webcam on other comps?
<ActionParsnip> trick: chromium also has fewer tracking stuffs in
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: you know, I tried that... but somehow that thing always fail to play videos. :/
<pdf_dude> wow radio tray program is great
<pdf_dude> :)
<trick> MikeChelen: ubottu seems like a bit of a dick, just regurgitating meaningless platitudes as if they were insightful or interesting
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: dang
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: weird thing is, different machines, different versions, different os versions... and never managed to play it :D
<JdGordon> what do i need to fiddle with to get both my eth devices to show up? only eth0 is being found?
<regeya> ubottu almost seems like some sort of drone, or a robot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paranoiak> MikeChelen: yes even talked with it on a windows machine earlier today, so i know its not broken, and the webcam works on here too, just not the microphone
<JdGordon> dmesg clearly shows both though
<MikeChelen> trick: the same type of questions get asked repeatedly, and there is no way to answer
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: ifconfig -a, your device might not be activated
<jordan__> pdf_dude, cool its unpacking some mess right now
<MikeChelen> paranoiak: do other mics work ok?
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: if it's listed there... then ifconfig eth1 up (for example)
<trick> MikeChelen: sure, there's HEAPS of criteria upon which to make a judgement, namely in the same sense you judge internet explorer versus firefox versus chrome. Magazines do these kind of comparisons all the time, and tehy are far from meaningless
<jordan__> pdf_dude, k its done
<pdf_dude> jordan__: it's downloading the packages and then it extracts and install it
<paranoiak> MikeChelen: i dont have other microphones.....
<pdf_dude> jordan__: now open clamtk.deb
<pdf_dude> in software center
<JdGordon> MeanEYE: ok thanks... as soon as gnome starts responding again i'll try it
<trick> MikeChelen: so dont feed me that 'everything is equal' and 'there's no way to judge' bs, it's nothing than cliche
<jordan__> pdf_dude, clamtk.deb: command not found
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: lol, np :D
<ActionParsnip> pdf_dude: theres a ppa for latest clamav defs and engine
<jordan__> whats a ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<JdGordon> MeanEYE: if that does fix it, how do i get that to work on boot?
<MikeChelen> trick: let us know what you are looking for and then we can make a better recommendation
<ActionParsnip> jordan__: its a 3rd party repo, often they have later versions than the ubuntu repos
<trick> MikeChelen: im like everyone else here, im just trying to organize domestic family life for myself, before i trip over an ant hill and fall down to the ground and to my grave
<MikeChelen> paranoiak: you might want to check into pulseaudio or alsa troubleshooting depending what is installed on your system
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<MikeChelen> trick: haha!
<jordan__> pdf_dude, gotcha, i entered just clamtk and it said it wasnt installed so i did the cmd to install it
<jordan__> apt-get install clamtk
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces file but you should just use network manager if you have gnome installed
<JdGordon> MeanEYE: ah dammit... ifconfig -a was enough... i was trying to bring up the wrong device name :/
<ActionParsnip> jordan__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade   will give you the latest clamav with defs and engine
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: glad you solved it :D
 * JdGordon feels silly
<JdGordon> thanks
<MeanEYE> JdGordon: no problemo :)... happy to help
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  can i enter all of that on one line
<jordan__> or sep
<MikeChelen> trick: we can all discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<pdf_dude> jordan__: open the .deb file you downloaded from clamtk website and open it (software center!)
<trick> pdf_dude: do you think you are the most boring person in this channel
<pdf_dude> !troll | trick
<trick> pdf_dude: constantly invoking little '!bot commands to make up for your lack in creativity and imagination?
<jordan__> trick, i take it u dont like pdf dude
<pdf_dude> !rules | trick
<ubottu> trick: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eyesuck> hello, Im working on an online bid type project and was wondering if anyone could give me advice, this is first time Ive worked on a site with anything more than basic contact form data etc... here is the code, what I want to happen is line 58 to call line 121 and create a bid object and relate it to the current auction..
<eyesuck> http://dpaste.com/482187/
<pdf_dude> trick: shut up and read the rules. respect other ppl
<trick> pdf_dude: yeah keep your litlte '!help me bot im and idiot' going, one day you'll grow a personality
<pdf_dude> ActionParsnip: +q trick
<eyesuck> a) im not sure if the args, kwargs of my method are correct
<jordan__> trick, yes the bot crap is annoying but atleast you receive better help here then u would from microsft support in india, be greatful bro
<MeanEYE> eyesuck: and this is related to ubuntu how?
<MeanEYE> :D
<eyesuck> ah crap
<eyesuck> thought this was django channel :x
<eyesuck> lol
<eyesuck> my bad
<pdf_dude> !ot | eyesuck
<ubottu> eyesuck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trick> pdf_dude: wow im lucky this is just irc chat, so im not exposed to the full force of your bland personality as i would be in real life
<MeanEYE> eyesuck: :) sorry I wish I had more experience with django...
<pdf_dude> ActionParsnip: +b trick
<rww> pdf_dude: yes, that would be why they said "ah crap" ;)
<Peddy> trick, you're trying too hard.
<trick> pdf_dude: even the paint drying would get bored watching you
<rww> trick, pdf_dude: Stop it.
<eyesuck> me too :o
<trick> pdf_dude: "!help_me !help_me"
<pdf_dude> rww: he started acting like a troll not me.
<rww> trick, pdf_dude: Come back in 15 minutes.
<rww> preferably with less annoying attitudes
<rww> and I'm getting tired of seeing telepac.pt hostnames in my action log.
<jordan__> pdf_dude,  anyway, back toward people who appreciate the help, i see an install grayed out but not slectable
<jason_> hello guys
<jordan__> rww, whats a telepac.pt
<jordan__> sup jason
<paranoiak> take a look please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703177
<Peddy> paranoiak, is it you who posted that on the forums?
<jordan__> rww, did u bump pdf dude outta here
<ActionParsnip> pdf_dude: whats +b trick?
<jason_> Yo mate Im new to xchat and I wana ask something
<jordan__> rww, if so he was trying to help me
<rww> ActionParsnip: I think they thought you're a channel op.
<ActionParsnip> rww: nawww thad ain me :)
<rww> jordan__: hang around for about ten minutes, then.
<jason_> Do you know how to set the variables of display brightness level?
<jordan__> oye
<paranoiak> Peddy: Yeah
<jordan__> great
<Peddy> paranoiak, click on your volume icon > sound preferences > input
<Peddy> paranoiak, and pick the webcam microphone.
<paranoiak> Peddy: as u see i posted for 1 hour ago, and no answear... thats why i ask here if someone can take a look
<paranoiak> Peddy: belive me i have done that
<jordan__> is there a way to hit him up directly?
<Peddy> paranoiak, does the microphone even show up? do the levels rise when you talk?
<Fish__> hey, is there a way to make the Ubuntu gnome irc thing NOT automatically come here?
<paranoiak> Peddy: yes the webcam shows up at the input, and its not muted or anything, and when i try to talk in the mic its not showing no movement
<Peddy> Fish__, is that xchat?
<jordan__> rww, if pdf dude was booted could i still hit him up via a PM
<rww> jordan__: presumably
<overclucker> jordan__: as long as he hasn't left the network(rage quit)
<Peddy> paranoiak, bizarre. I have the same webcam and it's working fine. You're sure nothing's muted, right?
<ActionParsnip> Fish__: disable autologon in your chosen client
<Fish__> Peddy: ya it is
<paranoiak> Peddy: yes.. did u install any drivers or did u just plug the webcam in and it worked?
<Peddy> paranoiak, just worked
<Fish__> ActionParsnip: i did that
<Peddy> Fish__, open the Xchat menu, click network list, find freenode, press edit, and remove #ubuntu from favourites
<ActionParsnip> Fish__: thats all I got personally, maybe others can help
<paranoiak> Peddy: ok.. same here, just the microphone thats not working...
<Peddy> paranoiak, could you give the output of dmesg when you plug the mic in?
<Peddy> the cam*
<Fish__> Peddy, i deleted freenode, i don't know how it can still come here
<halpbatman> join ubunto-beginners
<paranoiak> Peddy: dmesg showed alot of text... what of it do u wanna see?
<Peddy> paranoiak, can you tell which part is about the webcam? it should be the last 15 lines or so
<Peddy> paranoiak, please pastebin.com them
<Tanvir> Hello everyone, when I watched any video on youtube or any of this kind of sites, the video was automatically downloaded in my /temp directory, but now I cannot see them there. Where is those files gone?
<pdf_dude> tks
<Fish__> Peddy: i deleted freenode i don't know how it can still come here
<Peddy> Fish__, witch magic. Try moving ~/.xchat to ~/.xchat2, and then removing #ubuntu from favourites on freenode
<paranoiak> Peddy: here: http://pastebin.com/LuNkncWA
<trick> rww: pdf_dude is sending me offensive msgs in private
<trick> pdf_dude: and he called you a p*ssy
<rww> trick: then /ignore them. I don't care.
<trick> ok
<\share> bs
<ActionParsnip> trick: put him/her on ignore
<\share> d
<trick> yeah i will
<ActionParsnip> trick: solves it on your own
<Peddy> paranoiak, that's good. Could you also paste the 10 lines above where you started copying?
<trick> ActionParsnip: it puts the lotion on its skin
<Fish__> Peddy: that sounds like alot of work that i don't know how to do but i'll take the small inconvenience for some occasional help
<Fish__> Peddy: thanks anyway
<Peddy> Fish__, alrighty. just for knowledge, .xchat is a folder in your home directory that holds xchat configuration settings
<paranoiak> Peddy: http://pastebin.com/e9zHgZQK
<\share> hello all
<jordan__> hey, is pdf dude unbooted yet, aka, is he able to return yet
<pcypher> can someone please assist with an apache permissions issue?
<Peddy> paranoiak, hmm. it seems to be loading the gspca driver OK, which is what I'm using too. I assume you've installed all updates?
<paranoiak> Peddy: lately no..
<sacarlson> pcypher: that should be easy enuf
<MikeChelen> pcypher: try #httpd ?
<paranoiak> Peddy: should i install updates after i plugged in the webcam?
<pcypher> MikeChelen: I did... silent room
<Tanvir> MikeChelen, can you help please?
<MikeChelen> !repeat | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Peddy> paranoiak, it's worth a try. Are you on 10.10?
<paranoiak> Peddy: searching if there is any new drivers now
<pcypher> sacarlson: i cannot access any page after copying over a site I backed up
<paranoiak> Peddy: yes, 10.10
<MeanEYE> anyone has experience with MiniTube?
<pcypher> sacarlson: i just rsynced the site to a remote drive and now cannot access any page
<MikeChelen> pcypher: try to explain your question here and maybe some will know. also might try #ubuntu-server
<pcypher> MikeChelen: Thank you.
<sacarlson> pcypher: ok maybe you need to look at who owns the file and change them and the permisions with chown and chmod  man those
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: tiny bit
<Peddy> paranoiak, are you used to working in the terminal?
<Fish__> Peddy: and is there a way to get a custom server to work on empathy?
<smbhelp> If I have Samba 3.5.6 running on one machine and smbclient on another machine, shouldn't they be able to talk to each other and see the shares if the "security = SHARE" is set on the smb server?  When I open Places>Network>Workgroup I don't see anything (and the workgroup name is correct).  But from my Windows machines I can see the share and access it.
<pcypher> sacarlson: the user name with ls -l is the same as it was before... maybe  a uid issue?
<paranoiak> Peddy: just searched for new drivers, and updates, was nothing there
<sacarlson> pcypher: to see who own's them you can use ls -l
<MikeChelen> pcypher: yeah what sacarlson says sounds right
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: it won't play selected video but, running it from console, I get Phonon error: "Cannot find demultiplexer plugin for MRL [file:///tmp/minitube-meaneye.mp4]" 2
<paranoiak> Peddy: no, i am not used to linux at all, have just tried it a little before, some years ago, just made fresh install on this computer today
<Tanvir> MikeChelen, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: minitube 1.4 is out but maverick repo only has 1.1 let me find a repo
<sacarlson> pcypher: well what is the username then,  and does that user exist on this new system?
<pcypher> sacarlson: yes... the user does exist
<sacarlson> pcypher: if not you can create the missing user or change the user of all the files to one that does exist
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/minitube; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: hah, works now :) needed to remove sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-xine
<Peddy> paranoiak, unfortunately webcams are still quite difficult to get working (but it's improving!) on some machines.
<Peddy> paranoiak, I've read up on it, and it seems that "the video and audio don't work at the same time because the video is opened before the audio and it takes all the USB bandwidth."
<sacarlson> pcypher: ok the user exists and what is the code for permisions on all or most of the files or the ones that can't be reached?
<paranoiak> Peddy: but strange it works for u then and u have the same webcam
<sacarlson> pcypher: one other thing is if you put the files physicaly on a partition outside the apparrmor location that you have apache2 set at
<Peddy> paranoiak, the mic works and video works, but not at the same time :/ it's the Lifecam thing, right
<pcypher> sacarlson: this is the skinny... I set up lamp on my primary box... had cacti nagios, the whole 9. Then I tried learning backups and crons. Backed up the entire /var/www using rsync. DBAN'd the box, reimaged. then got 10.10 back up and running. then got virtualbox up, installed a 10.4 lts server set up lamp
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: can you log a bug with 1.1 saying the 1.4 fixed it and it may get included :)
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: in the default repos that is
<pcypher> then I rsynced the backups to /var/www on the vm
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: I did upgrade :)... didn't want to ask questions before I did that... I just needed to remove phonon xine package :D
<pcypher> before copying over any files... lamp worked...
<paranoiak> Peddy: yeah but my webcam is not using right now.. so shouldent audio work then? but i am getting no movement at the input adjustment?
<pcypher> after the copy,not at all
<Fish__> can someone help me with the irc function of empathy?
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: oic, ok log that so people know
<sacarlson> pcypher: so you put the right back to /var/www or did you just create a symbolic link to where you have the files?  if so is that in the apparmor location?
<Peddy> paranoiak, I have no idea. We could try compiling the latest GSPCA from source code, if you're up to it
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get remove phonon-backend-xine :)
<paranoiak> Peddy: sure
<paranoiak> Peddy: but i dont know what that is, GSPCA
<pcypher> ok... I think I might know whats going on here...
<pcypher> gimme a sec
<Peddy> paranoiak, it's the "driver" for your webcam. Please download this to your desktop: http://moinejf.free.fr/gspca-2.12.18.tar.gz
<sacarlson> pcypher: what does your apache2 configs point to?  and if /var/www  then what does this look like ls -l -d /var/www
<gewald> test msg
<pcypher> one sec... I work in a noc and shit is blowing up
<paranoiak> Peddy: done
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: log a bug and it lets the devs and such know
<MeanEYE> they already know
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: cool
<Peddy> paranoiak, OK, just for the record, how experienced are you with command line? can you navigate around places? extract tars?
<paranoiak> Peddy: no never done it before
<djdojos> after i do adduser name and it creates a another user group how do i use the new user group i created?
<Peddy> paranoiak, that's cool - let's PM.
<marekw2143> hello, is there any good organiser for ubuntu?
<sikilpaake> marekw2143: what do you mean by "organizer"?
<marekw2143> sikilpaake: a tool that will play some sound, when the lessons are soon :)
<sikilpaake> marekw2143: hmm
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: evolution has nice oranizer stuff, also google calendar is good (if you don't mind using it)
<marekw2143> MeanEYE: I'd like to have offline tool
<sikilpaake> marekw2143: i use "tasque", but it only has "alarms" for each day, not set for specific hours
<marekw2143> and would like not to use google if possible :)
<marekw2143> so I see that using evolution or tunderbird would be required then
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: evolution will notify eve if it's not running
<MeanEYE> even*
<sacarlson> marekw2143: I'm not sure what you want but you can setup a cron event that will run play /path/to/your/sound/file.mp3
<djdojos> after i do adduser name and it creates a another user group how do i use the new user group i created?
<iCoding> hello there, I need help. I wanna custom my ubuntu installation, where can i get documents about "how the installation works"?
<marekw2143> sacarlson: hehe, that's possible, but I'd like to make live easier and not harder
<marekw2143> sacarlson: and to see graphically plan of a day
<sacarlson> marekw2143: there is a gui to setup cron events gnome-schedule
<Secret31> do i need to have additional drivers/ software for an Acer Aspire M1660?
<Secret31> i just want to maximize it
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: evolution will do just fine, you can set sounds as well
<MeanEYE> but ;D do as you please
<marekw2143> and is evolution comparable to thunderbird in terms of e-mail managing?
<sacarlson> marekw2143: oh ya that thing at the top has my scheduals but it won't make sounds or I should say I don't know how to make that happen
<gewald> The main menu button that was in the lower left corner of my screen is gone.   I'm brand new with Ubuntu and don't know what's going on.  How do I get it back?  Do I have to do a whole new install?
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: email, yes, but thunderbird doesn't have running services in ubuntu
<marekw2143> may be a silly question, but is evolution "secure application"?
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: secure in what sense? it does support ssl and other encryption methods
<m00nshine> ping
<sikilpaake> pong
<marekw2143> MeanEYE: in sense that it's easy to steal emails from that application easier than from thunderbird or other very popular email client
<eoss> how do i see whos tried connecting to my router?
<m00nshine> bleep bleep
<eoss> is there some log that shows who try connecting to me>?
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: then every application is not secure :)... since everything can be "stolen" if someone has your computer. On the bright side Ubuntu 10.10 supports encyption of home directory so even if someone gets your computer your data is safe. :)
<marekw2143> nono, protecting data on a hard drive is not a task of email client
<tripelbb> My new phone LG 900g is not showing on my old computer Ub10.04 I plug it in USB and the phone sees a USB Connection and asks me if I want Mass Storage or Data Connection.  I choose Mass Storage and the screen says Connected but nothing new is in the Computer window in Places. (The other choice is Data Connection. Then the Screen goes back to the neutral screen on the phone.) I am stumped. I want to get some pictures off this phone. T
<tripelbb> here is no microSD card in the slot and never has been. -Where do I go from here.
<marekw2143> MeanEYE: I mean only email specific tasks
<pcypher> ok...
<pcypher> so it was way more simple then I thought.
<djdojos> after i do adduser name and it creates a another user group how do i use the new user group i created?
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: evolution supports ssl/tsl with mail servers. so transfering can be encrypted
<pcypher> i just needed to chown to www-data
<pcypher> thats the quick fix..
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: other than that I don't know what you mean
<marekw2143> MeanEYE: I guess that's everyhing :)
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: when you last removed it from a PC, what steps did you take?
<pcypher> the real fix is to create a group with www-data and my account  where they both have access to /var/www
<marekw2143> MeanEYE, sacarlson : thanks for help :)
<MeanEYE> marekw2143: np... :)
<marekw2143> sikilpaake: thanks too :)
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, this was the first time I ever connected it. Each time before I disconnected it I pressed Cancel which was my only choice.
<sikilpaake> marekw2143: sure thing
<pcypher> thank you all for your help yet again
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: first time connected to anything?
<tripelbb> right AP
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: ok well that makes life easy
<tripelbb> l
<tripelbb> k
<djdojos> after i do the "adduser name" command, how come when i do "su name" it says its an unknown id?
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: if you run: sudo fdisk -l   do you see any partitions which are not on your system drive?
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: run:  sudo passwd name   to set the password too
<djdojos> ActionParsnip: it says user doesnt exist. but then when i do "adduser name" it says its already been created.
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Big_Brother> is there a way to recover a password from ubuntu (aside from the livecd hack) ?
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: i'd delete the user, then recreate it
<djdojos> ActionParsnip how do you delete it?
<Secret31> anyone knows a good MMORPG?
<Secret31> for ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> Secret31: what kind?
<ActionParsnip> Big_Brother: boot to root recovery mode and run:  passwd name   and you can sen the password of 'name'
<Darkenvy> lol runescape? youll spend years on it
<Darkenvy> WoW?
<Darkenvy> Eve online?
<ActionParsnip> Secret31: http://www.brighthub.com/video-games/mmo/articles/20510.aspx
<Darkenvy> all of those games works great on linux. gold stars on wine
<rww> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ActionParsnip> Secret31: playdeb may have some too: http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/     there is a deb to add their repo
<Peddy> Secret31, Minecraft isn't quite an MMORPG but it's sandboxy
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, I dont really understand what I am seeing. I have 7 things in "Computer" (ubuntu, windows, another win drive another win/wubi drive a floppy and two CD drives) The fdisk shows me /dev/ (all start with that) sdb1 then disk sdc ITB
<Secret31> @ActionParsnip, tried those in playdeb, don't like e
<VirusScan> hello
<sacarlson> Big_Brother: you can boot to rescue mode and fix it from there
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, I dont really understand what I am seeing. I have 7 things in "Computer" (ubuntu, windows, another win drive another win/wubi drive a floppy and two CD drives) The fdisk shows me /dev/ (all start with that) sdb1 then disk sdc ITB ---then devices sdc1,2, 5 and 6 --- respectively caaled HPGS/NTFS, same repeated, extended linus and last linux swap/Salaris  --- Huh?
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, nothing is strange.
<Big_Brother> sacarlson, how do i get into recovery mode? (i'm guessing this install is like 7.10 or so)
<djdojos> ActionParsnip, how do i make the new user i created have more access?
<VirusScan> :)
<sacarlson> Big_Brother: I'm not sure on 7.10 but on grub2 you hold shit at boot to get into grub maybe at that time it was esc key?
<Big_Brother> xD
<Big_Brother> you mean shift, sacarlson?
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: if you think about how you partitioned your disks and what storage devices you have it is clear
<sacarlson> Big_Brother: opps yes shift
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> anybody here can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: add it to the admin group
<MeanEYE> we can try L:D
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: without asking a question, no
<djdojos> ActionParsnip, how?
<VirusScan> :)
<ActionParsnip> !admin | djdojos
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: useradd -G admin name
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: thanks..
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: with a little websearching, you could have found that
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: i have a problem with lsusb
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: ask and we'll see what we can do :)
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: i have a usb modem, when i plugin the modem and issuing lsusb..nothing output show at terminal, but when i unplug them, lsusb show the output
<blackshirt> prima@Aspire-4520:~$ lsusb
<blackshirt> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller
<blackshirt> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<MeanEYE> blackshirt: gsm modem?
<LorgonJortle> This isn
<blackshirt> MeanEYE: no.. it's evdo cdma modem
<MeanEYE> blackshirt: check if you have usb-modeswitch package installed
<blackshirt> ActionParsnip: i'm newbie here
<Canid> Hi, Need a little printer advice
<blackshirt> MeanEYE: i have usb-modeswitch installed
<MeanEYE> blackshirt: my guess is it's one of those modems that act both as usb stick and modem?
<LorgonJortle> This isn't directly Ubuntu related, but I've recorded an OGV file using RecordMyDesktop, and I'm wondering how I can view it as a stream from a website. Is there a plugin to do so? It seems that whenever I convert it to a more web-friendly format, the quality becomes too bad to handle. Suggestions?
<djdojos> ActionParsnip, it says the user group admin does not exist.
<blackshirt> MeanEYE: can you guide me ? i'm still newbie
<MeanEYE> blackshirt: your modem is not recognized at all?
<Canid> We just bought an HP Officejet 6500A ... having read that HP is very linux-friendly... and I've checked that this printer is on the list of fully supported printers, which it is
<MeanEYE> LorgonJortle: you want to embet ogv movie in web page?
<Canid> But my colour prints aren't turning out
<MeanEYE> embed*
<Tito0096> wth freenode is acting weird. . . .
<LorgonJortle> MeanEYE, If I could do that and allow anyone to stream it, that'd be lovely. Do you know of a way?
<Canid> I don't think it's using the black cartridge at all.
<Canid> What do I do?
<MeanEYE> LorgonJortle: you can use JwPlayer, but "streaming" is not really the word you are looking for. :)
<zee313> how to download and install wordweb dictionary
<blackshirt> MeanEYE: i have paste output lsubs when i unplug them
<MeanEYE> blackshirt: you can't paste here... go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<MeanEYE> then give the url
<LorgonJortle> MeanEYE, Would that support Windows/Mac, too?
<MeanEYE> LorgonJortle: yes, it's flash based player
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<LorgonJortle> Ahh... excellent. Musch appreciated, MeanEYE.
<LorgonJortle> Much, even.
<MeanEYE> LorgonJortle: NP
<djdojos> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS ActionParsnip
<zee313> wordweb dictionary installation???
<blackshirt> MeanEYE: ok, wait a minute
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: the admin group must exist so users can use sudo
<djdojos> ActionParsnip, so how would i add it?
<ActionParsnip> djdojos: not sure there dude, its probably got a special gid]
<koreagrace> #ubuntu-cn
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: also /etc/sudoers needs to have specified users...
<blackshirt> MeanEYE: here this is http://paste.ubuntu.com/577705/
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: the admin group (by default) are allowed to use sudo and is defined in the sudoers file
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: hm, not sure about that...
<taran> i want to check whether a range of mIPs can be accessed from my PC.Which command do I give?
<MeanEYE> blackshirt: your system doesn't see your modem... which modem is it?
<MeanEYE> taran: mIPs?
<taran> MeanEYE: I mean IPs
<ActionParsnip> taran: ping
<taran> I want to know whether my PC can ping IP addresses in my LAN ranging from 10.61.11.1 to 10.61.11.180. Which command do I give?
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, nothing is strange. but the extra drives doent show at all. it only shows the 1T drive not the 2 other 40G drives or the phone.
<Crist_Toopher> download
<MeanEYE> taran: you mean more than one ping at a time?
<Crist_Toopher> make download
<Crist_Toopher> dir
<Crist_Toopher> www.youtube.com
<baker> can someone help me fix buc
<Crist_Toopher> baker
<MeanEYE> Crist_Toopher: ?!
<baker> its not opening
<baker> amd64 or full
<Crist_Toopher> hehehehe
<Crist_Toopher> jsdk
<Crist_Toopher> f
<rww> !enter | Crist_Toopher
<ubottu> Crist_Toopher: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<taran> MeanEYE: No .I mean one at a time
<Crist_Toopher> whyaa..
<Crist_Toopher> why
<taran> MeanEYE: I just dont want to type 200 times the ping command
<baker> i  had it working then reinstalled ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Crist_Toopher: quit hitting enter after every word
<MeanEYE> taran: ping 10.61.11.1 :) or if you want to specify a range, you'll need to install fping
<baker> action yo
<Crist_Toopher> why
<baker> hey i cant get buc to open
<rww> Crist_Toopher: why what?
<MeanEYE> baker: I didn't get you. what's BUC?
<baker> its need to run burg
<elFidel> Crist_Toopher: if you want help - write as any other human being (>1 word per line)
<Crist_Toopher> what is their mean
<baker> needed
<rww> Crist_Toopher: What's your first language?
<MeanEYE> rww: :D \n is :P
<ActionParsnip> Crist_Toopher: because it scrolls the channel and would make it unusable if everyone did it
<Crist_Toopher> idonesian
<baker> so no one here is having the same ishue?
<ActionParsnip> Crist_Toopher: plus it splits yuor details up which makes it hard to read
<MeanEYE> baker: am still not sure what seems to be the problem
<rww> never mind then. only 4 people in there.
<Crist_Toopher> ok
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip,  sorry. there was more output from fdisk than I realized. let me look again.
<ActionParsnip> Crist_Toopher: so what is your issue, use one big long line to provide as much detail as you can and we will see what we can do
<baker> buc is some programe needed to run burg manager its not opening
<ActionParsnip> baker: burg isn't supported here
<MeanEYE> baker: did you try starting it from the terminal... migth give you more information
<baker> i had it working
<baker> before i reinstall ubuntu
<dirtydevil> webcam is not working, its showing libv4l2: segmentation fault. I am using lucid, can anybody help?
<baker> one sec let me try
<ActionParsnip> dirtydevil: run:   lsusb    and 1 line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<jay> hi all
<ActionParsnip> dirtydevil: also install and run cheese, do you see yourself
<hitmoon> jay?
<jay> yea jay
<baker> permision denied
<baker> in terminal
<hitmoon> like a star
<Guest50924> okay
<MeanEYE> baker: hm, does that application require root permissions?
<abhayk44> which is the best  c++  compiler for ubuntu ?
<hitmoon> g++
<Guest50924> @abhay: gcc
<dirtydevil> ActionParsnip: I tried on cheese
<hitmoon> :-)
<baker> no just a install through software center
<abhayk44> thanx
<MeanEYE> abhayk44: gcc?
<baker> not shure
<Guest50924> or gcc++
<abhayk44> ok
<baker> do i need  to install root
<Guest50924> yea
<MeanEYE> baker: root is a user in ubuntu ... you don't install it...
<MeanEYE> baker: what does that application do ?
<Guest50924> can anyone tell me how IRC work?
<baker> hit root in terminal
<Guest78778> парни! внес нечаянно неверный адрес через apt-add-repository, теперь при попытке apt-get update выдает ошибку на одном из репозиториев. Смотрел внутрь /etc/apt/sources.list , там нет того неверного адреса, как подправить?
<abhayk44> is g++ is an IDE ?
<baker> it will say something like install
<MeanEYE> Guest50924: what exactly?
<hitmoon> abhayk44: no
<Guest50924> well abhay, you can use DOSBox
<dirtydevil> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577712/
<MeanEYE> abhayk44: nope... compiler as well
<Crist_Toopher> ActionParsnip: thnkss..
<Guest50924> its good and i'm using it
<hitmoon> command line
<Tm_T> !ru | Guest78778
<ubottu> Guest78778: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest78778> sorry, after holidays :)
<baker> meaneye google (burg manager)
<dirtydevil> this is the output on launching cheese
<Guest50924> aijgfasojgfa
<Guest50924> s gsgja
<Guest50924> jga
<Guest50924> osgj aojga
<Guest50924> gj a
<FloodBot1> Guest50924: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest50924> dpojgpdjgpad
<baker> maybe something in a update?
<Guest78778> Hello! How i can edit address of repository for coomand 'apt-get update' ?
<ActionParsnip> dirtydevil: ok use     lsusb  to find guides
<baker> did everyone get a new update?
<baker> today
<ActionParsnip> Guest78778: thats offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> baker: indeed
<MeanEYE> baker: updated depend on servers :)
<ActionParsnip> baker: every day at midnight I do
<Guest78778> ActionParsnip: how it can be offtopic here, it was question about Ubuntu
<dirtydevil> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577713/
<dirtydevil> this is the output
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I'm wondering the same as guest
<baker> mmm
<ActionParsnip>  Guest78778 sorry, wrong guest number
<DThought> Guest78778: /etc/apt/apt.source(.d)
<baker> What update?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: guest some-other-number was asking how irc worked, which is offtopic
<DThought> sorry - Guest78778 /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d
<ActionParsnip> Guest78778: you should register a nick dude
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: yup, he's gone already
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: but i was right, but wrong target. The whole guest thing drives me nuts
<baker> cant belive how fustrating this is
<ActionParsnip> baker: you really wanna know?
<Guest78778> ActionParsnip: :)ok, my nick is in use now, i'm waiting when it will empty
<baker> ya tell me
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, The phone does not show in fdisk
<tripelbb> Guest78778, just add a letter, like I did. make it easy.
<Guest78778> DThought:  thx a lot
<ActionParsnip> baker: http://pastebin.com/AhQHbkB2   if I am reading my own log correctly
<dirtydevil> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577713/
<dimmm> :)
<ActionParsnip> dirtydevil: ok use:     05a9:2640    to find guides
<baker> 32 bit though
<piercedwater> Has anyone here successfully exported a mp3fs share via samba? if so, how
<dirtydevil> ActionParsnip: can you tell me how?
<ActionParsnip> dirtydevil: use an internet search engine
<gnome> Hi
<gnome> Codec: Conexant ID 5069
<gnome> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<gnome> Sound from speakers AND headphones.
<gnome> defeats the entire use of headphones, and when i use my decent stereo and the speakers are playing.... Annoying to say the least.
<DThought> gnome: look at an mixer that works on alsa level (alsamixer on commandline e.g.) - maybe you can change volume independently
<gnome> DThought,  no help.
<gnome> DThought, first thought.
<nishant> java not loading this session
<gnome> No avail.
<nishant> java is installed in my comp for some reason its not loading
<DThought> gnome: then its something that must be done on module load, had that once ...
<gnome>  options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad
<WXZ> I need a note-taking application that can do collapseable lists
<WXZ> someone said zim desktop wiki, but I haven't found a way to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> You know its 0730 when darkdevil signs on
<tripelbb> I have a phone LG 900g and it says connected (USB cord) but the computer does not see it. tested in Nautilus, in computer, and with fdisk -l
<sacarlson> piercedwater: it apears it should work as long as your samba can read a fuse mounted file system
<gnome> nope
<Slart> tripelbb: do you know if it's supposed to show up as a regular removable drive? or it uses some kind of special software to access the phone?
<gnome> ;[
<nishant> what FS in the USB any idea ?
<getyourtowel> (My god, #redditdowntime is exploding)
<MeanEYE> nishant: usually fat32
<nishant> Right if its fat32 , then I think check in Places .... do you see a name for the us ?
<nishant> USB
<getyourtowel> USB flash drives are usually Fat32 (backing that up)
<nishant> FAT 32 need to be mounted perhaps ?
<MeanEYE> nishant: ubuntu mounts them automatically
<tripelbb> slart, I know nothing. I've looked for manual. it's just the using a phone stuff. I'm googling but nothing.
<MeanEYE> nishant: check with lsusb command if your usb is being recognized by the system
<tripelbb> phones never been activated.
<Slart> tripelbb: let me look around for a sec.. be back
<gnome> ;]
<nishant> check this perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359947
<gnome> lame
<getyourtowel> (maybe I can help - what is the issue here)
<gnome> sound from speakers and headphones
<nishant> no need paranthesis :)
<piercedwater> sacarlson: what other settings would i need in my smb.conf to allow a fuse system, other than the "generic" settings? anything special?
<gnome> nishant, agreed.
<tripelbb> slart http://tracfone.deviceanywhere.com/straighttalk/home.seam?custId=STLG900G&locale=en_US
<gnome> Codec: Conexant ID 5069
<gnome> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<sacarlson> piercedwater: none that I can think of just symbolic link your or mount the file system into where you point your shares
<nishant> I dont understand why a USB like LG phone doesnt get detected ...hmmm
<Slart> tripelbb: there might be a setting for how the phone handles usb connections.. one of the options for this might be "mass storage" or similar.. do you know of any setting like that?
<piercedwater> sacarlson: im trying, but when i try to mount in os x i get a generic error message
<getyourtowel> What model phone is it, exactly?
<sacarlson> piercedwater: oh osx I know nothing about that, can you read from within ubuntu?
<piercedwater> yes :(
<sacarlson> piercedwater: can you read any files from osx from your ubuntu?
<tripelbb> slart, says it's easy, plug and play http://saveonprepaidphones.com/lg900g_file_transfer_data_cable
<nishant> Slart, thats interesting point , Does the phone show any Menu like do you want it to act like a storage device etc ?
<piercedwater> sacarlson: yes, i have 2 ext3 partitions that i have mounted
<nishant> In Windows does it work fine tripelb just curious
<ActionParsnip> nishant: probably some weird hardware. If you run: lsusb  you should see the 8 character hex id and can then find guides maybe
<tripelbb> slart -- My new phone LG 900g is not showing on my old computer Ub10.04 I plug it in USB and the phone sees a USB Connection and asks me if I want Mass Storage or Data Connection.  I choose Mass Storage and the screen says Connected but nothing new is in the Computer window in Places. (The other choice is Data Connection. Then the Screen goes back to the neutral screen on the phone.) I am stumped. I want to get some pictures off this
<tripelbb>  phone. There is no microSD card in the slot and never has been. -Where do I go from here.
<getyourtowel> If it has a memory card you can change the USB settings on the phone to be "Mass Storage"
<getyourtowel> Settings > Phone Settings > Connection
<_skpl> does anyone know of a supprt channel foer last-exit?
<_skpl> for
<getyourtowel> (dunno, _skpl)
<nishant> tripelb, just mount it manually then ... how does he find the Device file and mount it someone
<WXZ> I need a note taking application which allows collapseable text
<sacarlson> piercedwater: I'm not sure,  as far as I know a fuse file system as long as the permisions are setup correctly should be readable by anything,  maybe the symbolic link is outside the apparmor settings?
<nishant> do something like ls -lrt in /dev/ directory and that might show the device file for the USB ....mount it to the filesystem tripelb
<Slart> tripelbb: hmm.. sounds like you're doing the right thing there.. I get something similar with my samsung and when I choose "mass storage" I get a couple of new drives that show up in ubuntu.. just like a regular usb stick or external hard drive
<getyourtowel> You can always check: fdisk -l
<tripelbb> nishant, never tried it in windows. I tried to find it in fdisk -l and it didnt find it.
<fez> hi
<getyourtowel> odds are, they are there if they exist (for the phone)
<getyourtowel> oh
<koolhead17> hi fez
<getyourtowel> hmm
<tripelbb> slart the phone says "connected"
<getyourtowel> nothing on lsusb?
<fez> quick question
<sacarlson> piercedwater: maybe try sshfs and see if the problem persists
<nishant> tripelbb, can you check ls -lrt in /dev/ ?
<atpa8a_> hello
<piercedwater> ok thanks sacarlson
<tripelbb> slart sure
<fez> was linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic withdrawn from the repositories?
<Slart> tripelbb: you could open a terminal and run "tail -f /var/log/syslog", then connect your phone etc.. then pastebin the output from the terminal window
<Slart> !pastebin | tripelbb
<ubottu> tripelbb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fez> cause I upgraded to it on one computer, but my other computer says there's no such package
<atpa8a> seems like with upstart the services start starting before the network finished initializing... any cure for that?
<getyourtowel> Which version ubuntu Fez
<fez> 10.04 desktop amd64
<MeanEYE> fez: you need to check which update server is your system using
<getyourtowel> I see it in the repositories for 10.04
<livcd_> Anyone know if arm cpus are binary compatible ?
<nishant> tripelb, can you tell me /dev directory's ls -lrt output ? something should be created new which is the LG phone device file
<tripelbb> nishant I did ls -lrt (but I didnt know what it means to do it in /dev/
<fez> MeanEYE: how can I set the specific update server?
<Slart> livcd_: compatible with what? x86? each other?
<livcd_> Slart each other
<nishant> ls -lrt lists the latest files i /dev/ directory which would be your USB device file most likely . You can just try mounting that device file Manually ....assuming the plug n play is not working for some reason .
<getyourtowel> You either set it in the GUI or in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<getyourtowel> Whatever canonical calls synaptic these days
<nishant> So lets say check for files created right after you plugged the LG Phone .... and that should be the device file for the LG phone !
<MeanEYE> fez: in Update Manager -> Settings -> Ubuntu Software -> Download from
<getyourtowel> yeah
<getyourtowel> that should be the gui method
<getyourtowel> you can edit, delete, add...
<natrixnatrix89> ActinParsnip: Hi You recommended me the guide to fix the issue that in virtual terminal i have a very low resolution if nvidia proprietary drivers are enabled. It's http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/      The problem is that i tried it, but somehow mystically now in virtual terminal i the resolution i get is 1600x1200 which is to
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: Hi You recommended me the guide to fix the issue that in virtual terminal i have a very low resolution if nvidia proprietary drivers are enabled. It's http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/      The problem is that i tried it, but somehow mystically now in virtual terminal i the resolution i get is 1600x1200 which is t
<Slart> livcd_: nhg.. I could have answered if you had chosen x86 =) I don't really know if all arm cpus can run the same binary code..
<livcd_> Slart lol i m not tard x86 is another arch
<Slart> livcd_: =)
<fez> it's justI tried "server in united states" and "main server" and linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic does not show up in synaptic (of course I did a reload after each repository change
<tripelbb> slart, nishant -- I want to thank you so much for your time and trouble. There is so much to know. ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577715/
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: try reinstalling you Plymouth splash theme. Do you get a graphical desktop on boot?
<MeanEYE> fez: not sure then
<getyourtowel> Have you tried searching for just linux-image-2.6?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: I still get the desktop just like it was, but now the size of font is much smaller and it is located more in the top left corner.
<ActionParsnip> Fez: could manually pull it down from packages.ubuntu.com
<Slart> tripelbb: you're welcome..  that error that comes up a couple of times.. error -71.. that seems like something to google for
<fez> yes, I see 2.6.32-21 through 2.6.32-29
<nishant> no problem , ls -lrt is one idea I think . You can ask about that to somebody here .. also check what Slart says
<getyourtowel> And you've updated the list?
<fez> yeah
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: then undo the changes
<getyourtowel> have you tried just running: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic
<fez> I could download the package manually of course, I am just wondering if I've borked synaptic or if the repositories have pulled the packages from the list
<getyourtowel> oih
<fez> yes I tried that getyourtowel
<getyourtowel> sorry man
<getyourtowel> :]
<natrixnatrix89> so i dont have to install Plymouth theme?
<getyourtowel> Thats odd, I dont know why thats happening
<MeanEYE> fez: why is it important for you to have that version?
<mati_> mati
<fez> it's just important that my update manager is not borked
<Slart> tripelbb: this looks interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797789
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: So you're saying there's nothing i can do?
<natrixnatrix89> just disable proprietary drivers?
<MeanEYE> fez: I wouldn't worry about that
<getyourtowel> Do you have your restricted / non stable repositories enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Fez: someone on launchpad had a similar issus, not sure of version, so i gave a command to download and install the deb
<tripelbb> thanks slart, I found nothing when I searched.
<Slart> tripelbb: my google-fu is strong today.. it's the midichl.. coffeine in my bloodstream ;)
<maxagaz> is there a lightweight image viewer to be used in a cli on ubuntu (something like the command "play" for songs)
<livcd_> Lol
<Slart> tripelbb: I would start with the one-liner on page 2 first.. the one with "old_scheme_first"
<livcd_> U want view pics in ascii ?
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: well, i'm only one of several million users and you only tried one solution, so do you seriously think that's it?
<coz_> maxagaz,   well imagemagic has a display command
<Slart> maxagaz: you could perhaps use a framebuffer.. I've never tried it myself but I think those exist
<coz_> maxagaz,   example would be   display nameof.png
<Slart> maxagaz: I mean.. framebuffer exists.. and I'm pretty sure there are imageviewers for it..
<maxagaz> coz_: imagemagick would be great then
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip:  just found i had forgotten to uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE=1440x900 in grub
<Benkinooby> !benchmark
<coz_> maxagaz,  also you could try   as an example     eog  nameof.png
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: using all of a guide helps huh :-)
<natrixnatrix89> lets reboot and find out..
<tripelbb> slart it said "permission denied"  -- did not ask for password
<coz_> maxagaz,   mm I forgot about      feh
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: www.text-image.com
<coz_> maxagaz,  I havent tried feh though
<Slart> tripelbb: which command did you run?  echo Y | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first   ?
<Wauraudon> hi
<tripelbb> slart sudo echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
<maxagaz> coz_: actually, I need to download an image, display it, redownload it, refresh display, etc...
<tripelbb> slart no I did a different
<Slart> tripelbb: read post #12 =)
<maxagaz> coz_: display should be in full screen, so that I would get something like a movie
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: that command won't work as you expect
<tripelbb>  ActionParsnip I dont expect? I dont understand.
<fez> alright thx for the tips
<fez> I will assume it's a temporary issue with the repo
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: sudo won't go over the >
<tripelbb> slart ActionParsnip It just echoed Y
<Slart> tripelbb: hmm.. it shouldn't output anything.. you ran the entire command?
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: have you got a root prompt?
<livcd_> Anyone interested into porting pax to ubuntu \o/
<ActionParsnip> Slart: echo like that goes to file and screen
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip,  slart hara1@hara1-desktop:~$ echo Y | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first  [sudo] password for hara1:   Y  hara1@hara1-desktop:~$
<mati_> test
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: yeah you piped to sudo tee which works
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, that should answer you BUT I dont knwo what a "root prompt" is
<Slart> ActionParsnip: ahh.. it indeed does.. didn't know that. Thanks
<Slart> tripelbb: ok, try connecting your phone now
<ActionParsnip> !test | mati_
<ubottu> mati_: You're testing my patience!
<coz_> livcd_,   isnt that already available?
<tripelbb> slart, oops it was fake-connected all that time.
<livcd_> coz_: Wat ?
<Slart> tripelbb: it shouldn't matter.. just disconnect it and then reconnect it
<coz_> livcd_,  you wanted pax on ubuntu ...yes?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: you can add: > /dev/null   to stop it afaik
<coz_> livcd_,  I am assuming you mean the   "portable archive interchange"
<livcd_> coz_: Nope
<coz_> livcd_,  ok what is the one you want
<livcd_> Security patch
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: you can use: sudo -i  and not need tee as both halves will run as root
<maxagaz> is there a tool which displays an image and refreshes it automaticcaly every x seconds ?
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, slate. same error.
<livcd_> maxagaz: Opera xD
<Slart> maxagaz: watch ?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: you could make a simple script
<tripelbb> ActionParsnip, re what you said sudo -i ... I dont have any idea what I was doing and I'm sick tonight so I wont ask you.
<Slart> tripelbb: there are other suggestions in that thread.. try some of the other ones
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i am unable to do update,i am facing errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/577717
<tripelbb> ok slart. I'll put this off till another day. Again, thank you so much. You too ActionParsnip
<coz_> livcd_,  I am seeing many posts about this ... have you checked online or in the ##linux channel
<tripelbb> NIGHT
<ActionParsnip> tripelbb: some other time :-)
<Slart> tripelbb: you're welcome.. hope you get well soon and get your phone connected =)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i am unable to use any ubuntu related sites,i can use them with the help of anonymous only,i am unable to do update or i cant visit ubuntu and its related sites, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577717/
<jiltdil> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<coz_> kothaguy_ubuntu,  mm seems the PPA's  are not reachable...
<mix22891> good morning. how do i change my LOGIN Password?
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu,     execute these 2 commands in a shell 1 . export http_proxy=http://your.proxy.server.here:12345/   2.    export ftp_proxy=http://your.proxy.server.here:12345/
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: in a terminal run: passwd
<mix22891> ok
<mati_> Protected Object
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, : your proxy server means,i am using net through gprs connection,i want to enter my ip address or what?
<mati_> jo
<mix22891> thank you
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu, guess so
<mati_> Oops! Firefox could not find nik@85-127-168-203.dynamic.xds
<mix22891> ----- Linux is more fun more bueaty more secure THEN WINDOWS!! -----
<jiltdil> how to use remote desktop in wan if i have an ip adress of my friend?
<mix22891> ----- Linux is more fun more bueaty more secure THEN WINDOWS!! -----
<mati_> debian 6.0.0
<recognosco> mix22891: what makes you think that? i think windoze is better and secure. let's argue.
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: depends on config
<sugoruyo> hi folks, i have a quick question to ask you: when you do an 'apt-cache show <pkg>' you get some output with the package's metadata. i'd like to find some more detailed explanation of that information, does anyone know of any good 'official' doc from ubuntu or debian regarding that stuff?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, :i did that,no change,what happen when i type those commands?
<recognosco> sugoruyo: about the package or the software?
<sugoruyo> recognosco: about the packages' metadata
<guest123456> hi all
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: the top lines are the name and installed versions. The list below are what versions are available and on what server
<guest123456> i'm trying to start ubuntu 10.10 on my PC... but it won't start
<elFidel> guest123456: won't start means in detail?
<sugoruyo> recognosco: what i want to know is what exactly those things mean, e.g. when a package says its priority is optional, or it suggests packages x and y, what exactly do those things mean on a technical level - how does the package manager react to that information??
<guest123456> when I press "try ubuntu without installing" my pc will be restarted
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: why does it need to be official?
<guest123456> p4 3.0 ghz northwood, 2 gb ram, mobo: asus P4P800E-Deluxe
<elFidel> guest123456: so you booted the 10.10 install/live cd intpo the live part and you would like to start install from there. what happens on the reboot?
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu , should set your proxy settings
<_Neytiri_> i have a system i just installed ubuntu server on and  i tried to boot it and it wont boot
<_Neytiri_> its just a flashing _
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, how to do that
<guest123456> elFidel, I want try ubuntu with liveOS
<guest123456> pc restarts
<_Neytiri_> how can i fix that
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: i'd like it to be from the designers of the debian packaging system, but it doesn't *need* to be, i just want to know more about what metadata the system keeps about a package, i'm doing some work on explaining linux to some technical, non-linuxy people and package management is a big thing in our context
<guest123456> like when you press "reset" button
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: optional means you installed it or it was pulled down as a recommended package
<coz_> guest123456,  when you get to the menus with   "Try ubuntu"   do the check cd to see if there are errors on the disk
<recognosco> sugoruyo: you are looking to find out how APT works? the internals?
<guest123456> coz_, yes, but restarts also if I press it
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: the suggested packages are nice to have but are nonessential
<sugoruyo> recognosco: not programming stuff, just the technical details on what the package manager does with that info
<guest123456> but no errors are in the cd because i installed it on my pc with virtualbox
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: yeah, i get that, but i doubt it's documented as such by the designers of dpkg
<sugoruyo> maybe i should ask in debian
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu,   for example      export http_proxy="http://192.168.0.10:8080"
<WXZ> I need a text editor with collapseable text
<recognosco> sugoruyo: i think the best way would be to look at the source code apt
<coz_> guest123456,  mm  do you still have the .iso image there?
<WXZ> anyone know of any?
<recognosco> of*
<guest123456> coz, yes
<guest123456> do you want the MD5sum?
<coz_> guest123456,  ok  how did you burn the disc and at what speed?
<guest123456> 12x on a rewritable disc
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: it will be very documented. So people coding apps usd the same stuff
<coz_> guest123456,   retry  at 1x
<mehdi_> can some1 tell me about enlightment desktop?
<guest123456> but i installed ubuntu on a VM throught this cd
<guest123456> and all went right
<coz_> guest123456,  if the md5sums were correct then something may have occured during the burn
<croessner> Hi, I would like to understand, why I can not upgrade grub1->grub2. Is it because of using software RAID? http://pastebin.de/15903
<guest123456> the problem is if i try to install it on my pc
<coz_> guest123456,  ah  I see...
<sugoruyo> recognosco: i think that would be overkill, when you 'apt-cache show pkg' you get a bunch of data on the pkg, probably maintained by the pkg maintainer not the s/w developers themselves ('less they package for .deb themselves ofc)
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: think about what a Linux distro ACTUALLY is and what it is madd off
<recognosco> sugoruyo: is this what you want? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<guest123456> coz_: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8 *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<guest123456> it's correct?
<coz_> guest123456,  does choosing   check memory from that menu also  reboot the system?
<coz_> guest123456,   which version of ubuntu is this?
<guest123456> my POST makes the memory test automatically
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: many small projects combine to make the distro so the xorg team will work very closely with intel for their driver to work and it will ALL be documented
<sugoruyo> recognosco: it could be but i can't read it, i suppose it tries to bring me a version in my language but firefox won't display it properly
<mix22891> hello (passwd don't help) i need to change the password when i login to ubuntu
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: that's somewhat irrelevant to what i want
<mix22891> passwd don't help
<recognosco> sugoruyo: opens just fine over here.
<coz_> guest123456,   that md5sum is correct for ubuntu 10.10 32 bit ..yes
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: you doubt the documentation of dpkg. I'm telling you it is due to the nature of Linux
<sugoruyo> recognosco: well, maybe your language uses the latin alphabet, i'm greek, it brings me the greek version but ff opens it with Western encoding...
<llutz_> mix22891: if "passwd" won't change your password, you broke your system. its the correct tool for it
<recognosco> sugoruyo: http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man8/apt-cache.8.html
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: passwd is the cli command to change passwords
<sugoruyo> ActionParsnip: i don't doubt the docs of dpkg, i'm trying to find if there is one (and which one) contains the info i need
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu   ,  success?
<recognosco> sugoruyo: those two links are the most i can help you with. otherwise talk to apt developers.
<mix22891> llutz_ i change my password with -passwd , my last password is still the same
<mix22891> password
<guest123456> coz_, and then?
<llutz_> mix22891: how exactly, what was the command you issued?
<sugoruyo> recognosco: both the manpage and the other link just tell you how to use apt tools, stuff i already know, what i'm looking for is how the tools themselves utilize this info
<mix22891> passwd
<mix22891> in terminal
<sugoruyo> that's why i think i should ask in #debian
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, No,not yet,other than ubuntu sites ,i can open any other sits?
<mix22891> do i have to ROOT?
<llutz_> mix22891: no
<mix22891> ok
<recognosco> sugoruyo: you're asking to know the logic. look at the source code.
<llutz_> mix22891: log out, re log-in, using new password
<coz_> guest123456,  well this is a bit puzzling...
<ActionParsnip> sugoruyo: ask the devs I'm sure they can help. recognosco's link looks like a good start. You can also read the manpages of the commands
<mix22891> you know, the password when i login to ubuntu
<mix22891> when i open my computer
<llutz_> mix22891: thats the user-password
<mix22891> yes yes
<mehdi_> how can i get root password?
<mix22891> user pass
<mix22891> sorry
<llutz_> mix22891: log out, re log-in, using the new password
<mix22891> what?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<llutz_> mehdi_: no need for it, use sudo
<recognosco> mehdi_: you can't get any password. you may reset or change them.
<llutz_> mix22891: log off, and login then again
<mix22891> but how do i change user password?
<mix22891> please
<llutz_> mix22891: type "passwd"
<recognosco> mix22891: type this in your terminal: man passwd
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu , can u go to    System->Preferences->Network Proxy   and look if u have       direct internet connection or a manual proxy configuration
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: you can use: sudo -i   and get a root terminal
<jiltdil> mehdi: to be root simply type in terminal sudo -i and enter after then give the password of ur sudo
<mehdi_> u know fedora has that possibility
<jiltdil> mehdi: but its not make sens to use root in ubuntu as u will work with ur sudo
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: so?
<mehdi_> i wanted to know does ubuntu has that?
<WXZ> I need a note-taking application and/or text editor
<WXZ> where you can collapse text sections
<recognosco> mehdi_: you want to change root password?
<Matthew11> mehdi_: Just set up root password if you really need it
<coz_> WXZ,   look into xournal
<mehdi_> ok does anyone know anything about Enlightment desktop?
<coz_> WXZ, also look here   http://linux.zachjones.net/2009/02/28/note-taking-software-for-linux-and-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: stick to sudo is the advised way. Root is not needed as you have sudo and gksudo
<coz_> mehdi_,  all I know is I dont like it :)
<mehdi_> @coz y? is it not pretty?
<WXZ> coz_: thanks, I'll check it out
<juk> WXZ: codeblocks?
<Matthew11> mehdi_: Ilike it, it's philosophy
<WXZ> no juk, any text
<llutz_> e17 would have been great, finished 10 yrs earlier
<coz_> mehdi_,  its pretty  it just doesnt tickle me to use it
<juk> WXZ: you can edit lexer
<mehdi_> i want to install it does it worth?
<WXZ> lexer?
<juk> WXZ: yeah take a look
<coz_> mehdi_,   well have you watched any  youtube videos and seen screenshots?
<mehdi_> im in the site now
<WXZ> juk: no, I don't want it to collapse certain patterns of text
<mix22891> <recognosco> i can't understand -man passwd
<WXZ> juk: I want to be able to format text as "collapseable"
<WXZ> if that makes sense
<readan> moin leute
<mix22891> i want to change -user password
<coz_> mehdi_,  ok  well do research first...then if that is what you would like to do then give it a whirl.. althouugh I dont thing you can run compiz with that  ,, not sure about that
<mehdi_> it can  be installed\ along side of GNOME rite?
<ljsoftnet> anybody know how to configure Enna?
<coz_> mehdi_,  I believe so yes
<mehdi_> @coz_ it doesnt have Desktop Effect?
<readan> I have some problems getting a release for the netinstall
<coz_> ljsoftnet,  this is the media center... yes?
<llutz_> !mini | readan this one?
<ubottu> readan this one?: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, :It is direct internet connection
<coz_> mehdi_,   I havent used it recently so I dont know if it has its own effects or even if it can be used along with compiz
<recognosco> mix22891: google this: how to change user password in linux
<mehdi_> tanx anyway
<Matthew11> mehdi_: I neither think it is possible to run compiz under enlightenment, but it has own effects
<mrpinky> Hi :) I built an application on my ubuntu PC, and i sent it to my friend to run on his ubuntu PC, but when he runs the executable nothing happens. Could this be caused by different versions of C runtime?
<Matthew11> mehdi_: But everything is softerrendered
<ActionParsnip> mix22891: the command is: passwd    then follow onscreen prompts. You type you current password then your desired password twice to verify
<coz_> mehdi_,  as I recall enlightenment has its own window manager  and you can only run one window manager at any given time and compiz is a window manager
<coz_> ljsoftnet,   I have neverr used  Enna  so I cant help with this one
<llutz_> !pm | readan
<ubottu> readan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu  ok    now open your ~/.bashrc        and   add  the line           export http_proxy = http://yourIP:8080
<mehdi_> @coz_ i dont get it actually
<readan> llutz, yes that one
<readan> llutz_, yes that one
<coz_> mehdi_,   which the "window manager "  part?
<llutz_> readan: and what's your problem with it?
<coz_> ljsoftnet,  is this what you mean?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPCDOEs5mGo
<mehdi_> @ coz_ yea i can only run 1 windows manager?
<mix22891> cool i find it
<readan> i entered the normal mirror and it didn't finde the release... i even specified the directory down to the release-file and it still didn't find it
<mix22891> passwd +user
<coz_> mehdi_,  yes  you can run  metacity  in gnome  or compiz with gnome but not both   so enlightenment would be the same  either enlightenment or compiz not both
<mehdi_> well i only use compiz
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, :command not found message displaying in the termina
<ljsoftnet> coz_ yes
<mehdi_> but GNOME is the best
<readan> i even downloaded the release with wget from th director i entered! :D so i wonder why the installer can't @llutz_
<mrpinky> Hi :) I built an application on my ubuntu PC, and i sent it to my friend to run on his ubuntu PC, but when he runs the executable nothing happens. Could this be caused by different versions of C runtime?
<jiltdil> mix22891: type passwd in termianl after this type ur current password then after this type ur new password  twice
<croessner> Hi can I solve this? http://pastebin.de/15904 Do I need to modify the partition tables of sda and sdb? Any solution, please (I have Linux experience)
<llutz_> readan: idk, have you checked launchpad for bugs?
<coz_> mehdi_,  then enlightenment may not be what you want however ,, I believe the developrs of enlighenment have a compromise  between compiz and enlightenment named  "E-live"
<ActionParsnip> mehdi_: 1 win manager per x server. If you have dual screen you can run 2 WMs and even 2 desktops if you like
<readan> llutz_: like what?
<recognosco> mrpinky: is your friend executing it properly?
<abhijain> Hey can any one tell em where is ibus application located in ubuntu
<coz_> ljsoftnet,   I have never used it but i would look at that and other videos for it funtionality,, and read on their main page
<mrpinky> recognosco, possibly not... do you know what behaviour to expect if there is a problem with C runtime?
<mehdi_> @ActionParsnip u cant find such things in iran :d
<coz_> ljsoftnet,   there should be  a configuration section for Enna
<abhayk44> can i change the permission of an exe file in a cd ?
<iceroot> abhayk44: no
<iceroot> abhayk44: cd is read-only
<recognosco> mrpinky: why do you think it is C runtime problem?
<ljsoftnet> coz_ it does, but i could find a way to always show the control bar in videos
<trick> iceroot: http://learn-elisp-for-emacs.org/
<coz_> ljsoftnet,   I would stay clear of moovida...last I tried that media center it pretty much screwed things up for me
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: try running: alacarte and looking at the command executed by the ibus icon
<readan> llutz_ : like what e.g.?
<llutz_> abhayk44: you cannot
<mrpinky> recognosco, it is the only difference i can think of between our systems (different versions of ubuntu)
<llutz_> readan: installer bugs?
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu, maybe the blanks are the problem         export http_proxy=http://ip:8080       should work in terminal  and if it does add it to your .bashrc
<coz_> ljsoftnet,  mm you may have to google that  ...  ubuntu  Enna  control bar visibility
<\share> What is ESD soun server?
<\share> sound
<readan> llutz_ : where should i check that?
<recognosco> mrpinky: i don't think that is an issue. is the executable in your friend's computer +x ?
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: don't forget ftp ;-)
<llutz_> readan: launchpad.net
<coz_> \share,  I believe that is the  "enlightened sound daemon"
<coz_> \share,     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightened_Sound_Daemon
<\share> thanks
<\share> k is for multiple audio
<mrpinky> recognosco, i transferred the file using zshare.net, which probably stripped all the permissions, so i will get him to check that it is +x now - thanks! :)
<readan> llutz_ : what should i enter into the console to skip the mirror-searching step?
<gedO_> Hey guys
<llutz_> readan: sry, can't help with that
<gedO_> can you name program, which is similar to health keeper???
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu , yeah like actionparsnip said      same for ftp :D            export ftp_proxy=ftp://ip:8080
<ylmfos> hellow everyone
<readan> llutz_ : thx anywaay
<ylmfos> fuck
<gedO_> Hello. Can someone name program, which is similar to health keeper???
<_Neytiri_> can someone point mt to a good tutorial on setting up a raid drive after instlation of ubuntu
<Tm_T> !ohmy | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<llutz_> ylmfos: find the door yourselv
<extra11> :)
<coz_> gedO_,  not sure ,, what is "health keeper"
<gedO_>  Health keeper reminds you about regular breaks while working at PC
<gedO_> coz_:  Health keeper reminds you about regular breaks while working at PC
<gedO_> coz_, Health keeper reminds you about regular breaks while working at PC
<dt84> hi. i have a cron job that puts text into a file in /home/Username/Desktop/file.txt. can i include the current date in the name of the file that is created?
<llutz_> dt84: foo >text$(date).txt              man date for format options
<Starminn> gedO_: Workaholic?
<recognosco> gedO_: try running a cron job ;)
<Starminn> gedO_: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/04/take-break-workaholic.html
<gedO_> Thx, I will look :)
<coz_> gedO_,   I believe by default under system/preferences/keyboard ,,, there is a "typing break" option that will stop from work
<coz_> gedO_,  that would be that last tab for that
<_skpl> is there any way to use ezd instead of pulseaudio?
<jOZe> GoodMornin irc
<_skpl> e..sd
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu ,    one quick thing what does     cat /etc/environment      give u
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu,   is there something about   http_proxy ?
<Starminn> gedO_: Yes, try what coz_ suggested (unless you don't use your keyboard much.)
<_Neytiri_> how do i setup a raid disk in ubuntu 10.10 after installation
<_Neytiri_> via cmd line
<dt84> llutz: thanks
<adeee> hay how to improve typing speed in ubuntu? any software
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_,:nothing is there the output is PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Laurenceb> hi
<el_seano> adeee: try running 'apt-cache search typing tutor' into a terminal
<adeee> hi laurenc
<Laurenceb> to set hdd spindown, do i need to edit /dev/hda in hdparm.conf?
<el_seano> there'll be a few options
<Laurenceb> as it has no commented out spindown_time=24
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu good
<recognosco> _Neytiri_: man mdadm?
<_Neytiri_> i will give it a try
<jjp_> Laurenceb: some disks may also have specific bootable disk that allow you to adjust spin parameters that are not accessible through hdparam;
<jjp_> Laurenceb: did it to activate a 'studio' (not noisy) mode for my hd
<Laurenceb> /dev/hda {	spindown_time = 240}
<userx> i need u guys help on my homework.........what is suspended process?????
<Laurenceb> thats what ive edited it to
<pooky> can anyone suggest a cpu monitoring indicator?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, :what to do?
<sougata> pooky, top
<Laurenceb> bbl
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu have you tried out the export commands
<pooky> sougata: htop is better, but I meant in the indicator area
<\share> pooky: u want an applet?
<recognosco> pooky: conky?
<pooky> sougata: an indicator
<\share> cpu fire applet
<pooky> Is it still an applet if it goes in the indicator area?
<\share> . . .
<el_seano> I just get by with the included system monitor
<\share> cya later
<pooky> ok, an applet that shows up in the indicator area?
<Voita> Hi anyone who knows how to make a usbdevice bootable? Have been trying with unetbootin but my laptop doesńt seem to find the boot files
<pooky> I'm guessing not, since everyone is recommending other (decent) things. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Voita: Does your laptop support booting from USB.
<Jordan_U> ?
<Voita> yes jordan... I installed ubuntu via usb
<Voita> but now i need to have a bootable xubuntu stick
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, :yes both the commands
<recognosco> Voita: try usb-creator
<kothaguy_ubuntu> voita: use freedos
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu and they gave no error? if so just try ur update command
<Voita> thx guys I try freeds and usb creator and se what happens
<Jordan_U> Voita: Did you use unetbootin to make the Ubuntu USB that did work?
<Voita> yes jordan but that was made in windows
<Jordan_U> Voita: FreeDOS won't help you boot (X)Ubuntu.
<Voita> I have tried to use unetbottin now again with a windows puter but same result
<sougata> pooky, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-scaling-indicator-applet/
<Voita> seems ubuntu can t read my stick during boot
<recognosco> Voita: usb-creator never failed me.
<Voita> ok reco... will look for usb creator
<Jordan_U> Voita: What exactly happens when you try to boot from the USB drive?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> voita:u want to make bootable usb in ubuntu or in windows?
<sougata> pooky, please ignore if irrelavant, I don't understand gnome jargons
<Voita> nothing happens ubuntu boot like normal
<Voita> I want it bootable for a ubuntucomputer
<Jordan_U> Voita: Is the USB drive listed as a boot device in your BIOS?
<Voita> yes it is
<Voita> first priority
<ychaouche> hello #ubuntu
<ychaouche> I found so many locations where .el (emacs) files are put.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> voita unetbootin is the excellent one,select disk image,and select your usb drive,it works perfect,which ubuntu version r u using?
<Jordan_U> Voita: Try holding shift during boot to get to Ubuntu's grub menu (from the Ubuntu installed to the internal drive) and run "ls -l" and see if your drive is listed.
<ychaouche> Where do you suggest me to put a downloaded .el file so that emacs can see and load it when required ?
<Voita> kothaguy i have tried unetbootin 5 times now and 1 win win and the stick is not bootable in ubuntu
<JusticeZero> Does anyone know what might have patched earlier this week that would break one of my wine programs?
<Voita> 1 with windows
<kothaguy_ubuntu> did u formatted ur stick with fat32
<kothaguy_ubuntu> did u formatted ur usb stick?
<Voita> yes I have formatted it several times
<Jordan_U> Voita: If it is try running "root=(hdX); chainloader +1; boot" where (hdX) is the drive containing the partition with Xubuntu, not the partition itself.
<JusticeZero> I'm having some odd behavior with wine, and mumble stoppped being able to connect.
<gordonjcp> Voita: unetbootin is total cack
<Voita> jordan are you talking grub?
<gordonjcp> Voita: I've never been able to get it to produce anything resembling a bootable image, from any ISO
<kothaguy_ubuntu> unetbootin works perfect for me on ubuntu 10.04 in my acer aspire one
<Voita> i just wish it would produce a stick for me that works to
<Jordan_U> Voita: Yes.
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu , can u update now?
<gordonjcp> kothaguy_ubuntu: the most I've got out of it is a broken-looking text-mode bootloader
<Jordan_U> Voita: If what I suggest works then there is nothing wrong with the USB drive or what unetbootin has done and it's instead some sort of BIOS bug.
<Voita> ok can you please refer me to that information so that i can read more about it, not confortable with grub yet :)
<gordonjcp> I'm amazed that Ubuntu still doesn't have a USB stick image; that alone makes it one of the hardest distros to install
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver_, :no unable to update,same fetching error occuring
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu show me the command you executed
<recognosco> Voita: what are you trying to do? create a bootable Xubuntu USb stick from ISO? or boot into a USB drive Xubuntu installation?
<pooky> sougata: that's just for changing the cpu freq, but thanks for trying.
<recognosco> gordonjcp: i use usb-creator (from Ubuntu) and it works perfectly.
<pooky> sougata: I already did some google searches, kind of turned up empty handed, figured I'd check here
<kothaguy_ubuntu> oliver:what you asked me to update,i just tried the ubuntu update?
<sougata> pooky, yes I read . I did not use anything other than top
<Voita> recognoso Iḿ trying to make a bootable usb using Iso with ubuntu in order to boot xubuntu in the sam puter
<moata_u> hello , every body..
<moata_u> i have question in sheel script ...need help please
<llutz_> moata_u: ask your question (maybe better in #bash)
<recognosco> Voita: try making the bootable USB key using usb-creator inside ubuntu (apt-get install usb-creator-gtk)
<moata_u> "$("$@")"  what is does exactly :)
<gordonjcp> recognosco: right, but that still requires you to have a bootable functioning install with X and everything working
<Voita> recognoso I tried that several times last night with no luck
<recognosco> gordonjcp: Voita says he/she has an existing Ubuntu installation
<gordonjcp> recognosco: oh, fair enough then
<Voita> i have ubuntu 10.10 workingperfectly
<recognosco> gordonjcp: oh. you meant in general? for people without ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> recognosco: and I've just noticed it's been recently packaged for Arch too
<gordonjcp> recognosco: I don't get why you have to jump through the iso hoop at all
<discorpia> is there a way to see when a package was installed using apt or dpkg?
<recognosco> gordonjcp: i agree.
<llutz_> moata_u: $@ contains a list of all given cli-parameters separated by spaces.
<moata_u> ok
<gordonjcp> recognosco: does anyone use these funny shaving mirror things any more?
<dt84> llutz: got it for the filename. can the cron create the txt file in a path that includes the date? something like: foo > /home/Me/Desktop/$(date)/file.txt
<baker> Actionbarsnip : you there?
<llutz_> dt84: sure
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu   hmm no try to update in a shell       sudo aptitude update              sudo aptitude upgrade
<dt84> llutz: it doesn't seem to work. the folder isn't created
<recognosco> gordonjcp: shaving mirror?
<llutz_> dt84: you might use /bin/date since crons env is very limited
<Voita> I have now prepared another stick that I found. Will restart and see what happens :) Feels like Iĺl be back here shortly :)
<gordonjcp> recognosco: these funny round plastic things that people used to store data on, can't remember what they're called
<baker> oliver do you get (comand not found)?
<llutz_> dt84: ahh, the path has to exist, mkdir /path/$(date)  before
<recognosco> gordonjcp: you bet. i work part time at staples.
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu            thing is that when u just export the http_proxy in a terminal it's not set in env    so it just works for the terminal you executed the command in
<gordonjcp> recognosco: in all seriousness, I don't think I've had a CD drive in a PC for about ten years
<gordonjcp> this laptop has one, no idea if it works
<gordonjcp> I wish it had a floppy drive, that would actually be useful
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu if you wanna export it for all terminals you must add the commands to your .bashrc file
<baker> good old floppy
<hehehe> hee
<ychaouche> What should I type in the search engine to get a description of Ubuntu's file hierarchy "convention" for storing emacs files ?
<baker> what systems updates came out today?
<Fudge> hi anyone know of eeepc 1000ha probs with ubuntu maverick, the battery claims it has 2 seconds left and shuts down, where as windows its fine
<ychaouche> I hope my question was clear enough to be understood...
<hehehe> http://i52.tinypic.com/29xdybs.png How can I change the lenght of the menu ? there is too much space at right of each shortcut. is it possible to change it?
<oliver_> kothaguy_ubuntu , maybe the repos you added aren't yet available for 10.10     ,     I assume those are just few updates that don't work,  am I right?
<hehehe> if ya le me know
<baker> is there not ubuntu expert here or what?
<hehehe> baker: im an expert
<recognosco> gordonjcp: i work PT at Staples. we push spindle after spindle all year long. but yes, usb sticks are very popular. but people hardly buy external drives. i am sure a lot of them aren't getting backup done properly.
<hehehe> :)
<gordonjcp> recognosco: I don't back up, I just keep my work in a git repo and periodically buy a new hard disk
<baker> hehehe : do you know where i can find out witch updates came out today / 24 hours
<baker> ?
<tensorpudding> baker: what do you mean by a system update?
<hehehe> no
<Voita> Somebody now how to delay booting in order for computer to find the usb stick boot file?
<mickster04> baker: regardless of how good we are, we are all volunteers, so we don't anyone anything. any help anyone gets is much appreciated and saying things like that make you sound ungrateful and rude at worst. just be aware of that
<baker> yeah
<recognosco> gordonjcp: as long as you know you're safe.
<gordonjcp> recognosco: well, I back up large uncompressible media files, by dumping them out to other disks
<hehehe> http://i52.tinypic.com/29xdybs.png How can I change the lenght of the menu ? there is too much space at right of each shortcut. is it possible to change it?
<recognosco> gordonjcp: i have a couple of WD MyBooks for that ;)
<JackStoner_> Hello...i need help removing the "AMD unsupported hardware" watermark...PLLLZZZ HELP!!
<fishyer> help ~
<baker> hehehe : yeah system updates
<fishyer> can't connect to the undernet server, why?
<gordonjcp> recognosco: I've usually got a couple of copies floating about; the only time I've ever run afoul of this was when I lost one of my hosting providers and with it a large SVN repo - but someone else had a full checkout of it
<dt84> llutz: yep, thanks - that did the trick
<gordonjcp> recognosco: so, Linus's method works
<recognosco> JackStoner_:  what watermark?
<mickster04> fishyer: you're not plugged in
<oliver_> hehehe,   create ".gtkrc-2.0" in your home directory       and    add the line   gtk-icon-sizes = "gtk-large-toolbar=18,18:panel-menu=16,16:gtk-menu=14,14"      just change whatever you like :D           or take another theme I guess that the other way
<gordonjcp> right, later all
<hehehe> http://i52.tinypic.com/29xdybs.png Menus' widht seem to change. I need to know the solution for this tks
<recognosco> gordonjcp: later
<hehehe> thanks oliver_ im gonna try
<tensorpudding> there's probably a way to concatenate all the changelogs of every package you have installed, then filter them by date of most recent change
<tensorpudding> that would tell you what packages updated most recently
<baker> I theres a bug in buc/burg manager not opening
<JackStoner_> recognosco: when i installed the ATI drivers it worked but there's a "shadow image" / watermark saying AMD unsupported hardware :(
<mickster04> baker: that's not really ubuntu help
<fishyer> mickster04: how ?
<hehehe> oliver_: ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<mickster04> fishyer: what i mean to say is that you have given us no details to help us diagnose your problem so I am giving you a generic responce?!
<oliver_> hehehe, yeah u need to create that
<baker> i want to update but buc/burg wount open if i do
<hehehe> oliver_: thanks 4 teh tip
<baker> trying to figure out what package is causing it
<mickster04> baker: burg is not a default application on ubuntu i recommend you go to their site and look for help there
<baker> mick you a bot?
<baker> lol
<fencerr> hi
<recognosco> JackStoner_: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?15192-Ugly-Watermark-Issue-quot-AMD-Unsupported-hardware-quot see post #13
<mickster04> baker: no but you  are not paying attention
<recognosco> JackStoner_: go through the whole thread
<JackStoner_> recognosco: thanks will do
<recognosco> JackStoner_: don't run any command if you don't know what it does
<baker> burg is not a default but system updates are
<fencerr> test - can anyone read this?
<mickster04> baker: meh i wasn't responding to that
<mickster04> fencerr: nope
<recognosco> JackStoner_: don't blame me if it doesn't work or anything goes wrong
<fishyer> mickster04: oh ~ I installed the Xchat IRC，and go to  select the UnderNet Networks,then connect,but after a long time there still says" Perl interface loaded
<fishyer>  Python interface loaded
<fishyer>  Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64
<fishyer>  Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski
<fishyer>  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/
<FloodBot1> fishyer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fencerr> XD
<JackStoner_> recognosco: lol...i will try not to ;)
<fencerr> any one know good way to create a guest usergroup without changing all permissions manually?
<mickster04> fishyer: yeah, go to xchat help about that
<recognosco> fencerr: what exactly are you trying to do?
<baker> mickster04 : does ubuntu website post what updates come out on what day?
<fencerr> I need limited user access account for ssh tunneling
<fishyer> mickster04: this is the first time use IRC, I installed Xchat IRC, then go connect the Undernet server, and after that the screen stays on"* Looking up irc.undernet.org * Connecting to irc.undernet.org (208.83.20.130) port 6667..."
<recognosco> fencerr: useradd perhaps?
<mickster04> baker: nope. just pay attention when you run the update manager
<nati> ñññûàðâàððï
<morris1> hi. my wacom bamboo is freaking out. it reacts fine to the pen movement until i actually touch the pad with the pen, then it freezes at that point until i touch it again somewhere. whats going on?
<nati> fishyer fencerr èââûöïðåêòòïîøïàâ
<mickster04> fishyer: yeah thats ok, it means its working?
<nati> îïàààåïâìèà ïïàððàì ïàìòîüòòêêïèòò òððïïïðò
<\share> nati: speak english
<discorpia> is there a way to see when a package was installed using apt or dpkg?
<nati> \share åïïï àìñâà áîãð?
<fishyer> nope
<\share> <nati> \share åïïï àìñâà áîãð?
<kchai1> hello, test
<\share> lol
<codebeaker> is there special config required in an upstart job to make sure it restarts if the process dies
<nati> hi
<fencerr> useradd gives more permission - then i have to chmod all stuff i want to allow/deny
<\share> kchai1: it's nto working sorry
<fishyer> mickster04:no .... it does not work at all
<fencerr> so i was looking for some easier way to do it
<baker> whats the best dock to use?  cairo dosnt have the option for spinning icons
<mickster04> discorpia: I asume there is logs somewhere not sure where tho. i think /etc/logs is a starting point?
<mickster04> !best | baker
<ubottu> baker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Benkinooby> is the netbook edition different concerning performace tool (maybe a battery guard or different setting to save energy)?
<mickster04> fishyer: well as you are on irc it clearly does?
<nati> where are you from
<mickster04> fishyer: the server may be down?
<mickster04> !ot | nati
<ubottu> nati: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<baker> witch one has the spinning icons option?
<mickster04> baker: that
<baker> do you know
<mickster04> baker: is off topic
<mickster04> -_-
<fishyer> mickster04: huh ~ okay , got it
<fishyer> mickster04: thank you !
<llutz_> fencerr: use /bin/false as shell and let those users start the ssh-tunnel using the -N flag
<oliver_> hehehe, tested it?
<baker> how can that be so of topic serously?
<baker> im  not here to chat blah blah blah my shoes are un tied
<hehehe> oliver_: I dont notice any difference. how can I know the original settings and start from there?
<twitch> baker: u high? :S
<mickster04> baker: because you haven't got a problem? you are asking for an popinion?
<baker> twitch lol
<baker> my last name is baker
<\share> !ot > baker
<ubottu> baker, please see my private message
<High_Priest> troll..
<sougata> discorpia, /var/log/dpkg.log
<mickster04> High_Priest: and tonight i am baitable :(
 * twitch slaps mickster04 with a trout
<hehehe> oliver_: I have a ~/.config/gtk-2.0
<hehehe> folder
<fencerr> @llutz_ what happens if someone does not use -N?
<llutz_> fencerr: he'll fail
 * mickster04 gets a bigger trout and throws it at twitch 
<oliver_> hehehe, hmm here are the defaults saved in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<oliver_> hehehe, maybe it's easiest to change it  over there but first make a copy of it
<hehehe> yay
<fencerr> @llutz_ thanks I shall try it out and post this on the web - I couldn't find this solution on google
<oliver_> hehehe, so u can delete the .gtkrc-2.0
<hehehe> oliver_:  but this is for panels gtk-icon-sizes = "panel-menu=22,22:gtk-button=16,16"
<hehehe> oliver_: after making changes do I need to logout?
<oliver_> hehehe, yes I guess it requires restart X
<hehehe> :|
<hehehe> oliver_: gtk-recent-files-max-age=0
<hehehe> good
<codebeaker> is there special config required in an upstart job to make sure it restarts if the process dies
<Bacta> What app can I use to generate pcap files from network traffic?
<llutz_> Bacta: tcpdump
<Voita> Hi again
<hehehe> bye again
<Voita> I need help with using grup to find out wether my bios can detect usb. anyone?
<Voita> grub
<Narc> Hello folks. I'm testing FF4 on Maverick and fonts are not properly anti-aliased. Anyone know how to fix this, if possible ? I tried to build it with Cairo enabled to no avail. Thanks.
<coz_> Voita,   you might also want to log onto t h e #grub channel
<coz_> Narc, not sure actually... I do know firefox 4 will be in ubuntu 11.04  where it displays properly
<Voita> a ok thx coz_
<Narc> coz_:  Yeah, I thought so, but I wanted to have a taste of it. :) I suppose I'll have to wait then.
<coz_> Narc,   do you have msttcorefonts installed?
<Narc> coz_:  Yes
<coz_> Narc,  if so you might want to try to remove them
<eXp`iRc|30869> CIAO
<eXp`iRc|30869> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<coz_> Narc, I assume you already went into firefox preferences and playes those font settings..yes?
<Narc> coz_:  Oh, really. Can you explain why ? To be clear it's not just the web pages that are not anti-aliased but the whole interface. It seems it doesn't use Gnome subpixel smoothing settings.
<Narc> coz_:  Yes, I did.
<coz_> Narc,  mm  some of the reports I have read on this issues  at times point to the mscorefonts as a possible problem  with no specifics so far
<coz_> Narc,  but I am also doing a search on the issue
<Narc> coz_:  Ok, thanks, I'll try to remove them.
<Bacta> Say I want to create a wireless network on my laptop that can access the internet via my own connection .. how do I do that?
<coz_> Narc,  how did you install firefox 4?
<Narc> coz_:  I think it's a known bug in earlier versions of FF and ubuntu.
<Narc> coz_:  Just downloaded the archive on Mozilla
<coz_> Narc,  you might want to try one of the PPA;s  for this  http://digitizor.com/2010/09/04/install-firefox-4-ubuntu/
<ljsoftnet> how do i play videos in freevo?
<ethanol> can I get ubuntu's terminal to automatically copy on select? like putty does on windows
<coz_> ethanol,  if you highlight the text  and then middle to where you want to paste,  this is systemic in linux
<oliver_> hehehe, have you been successful
<ethanol> middle?
<Narc> coz_:  Yeah, I tried that, but it removes and replaces the installed version of Firefox 3.6 with daily builds I think and I don't like that. Plus it's rebranded as Minefield.
<coz_> Narc,  ah I see
<ethanol> oh I get it. neat, never knew that
<oliver_> ethanol, this is standard in linux :D works everywhere
<coz_> Narc,  you could join the #firefox channel... I have never been there for solution solving but cant hurt
<hehehe> oliver_: im reading the option for gtkrc. is "gtk-enable-tooltips = 0" or "gtk-enable-tooltips=0" ?
<coz_> rather problem solving
<ljsoftnet> how do i play videos in freevo?
<ethanol> oliver_: yes I see that, very nice ^^
<coz_> ljsoftnet,  I have no idea  I have never used it
<Narc> coz_:  I tried yesterday after someone here advised me to go there. They're helpful but not very chatty. They pointed me to and old 2008 bug report with no workaround. :) So I come back here.
<hehehe> oliver_: i found this http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.15/GtkSettings.html
<oliver_> hehehe, just   gtk-enable-tooltips = 0
<coz_> ljsoftnet,    http://doc.freevo.org/FAQ
<coz_> Narc,  oooo  that's not helpful
<Narc> coz_:  Well, I meant that at least they answered me. :) They tried.
<coz_> Narc,  which font is use systemically in ubuntu compared to the font used in firefox?
<coz_> Narc, if those are different  ..set firefox to the same font and see what happens
<Narc> coz_:  Application font is set to default "Ubuntu" and default serif is Times in FF. Other settings are default.
<Narc> Ok, I'll try that and removing msttcorefonts
<Narc> coz_:  Thanks
<coz_> Narc,  ok... I am not sure either of those will solve the issue but it's a start
<Guest12709> hi there
<Guest12709> i need a quick advice: wich version is the "fastest" and the best for an older computer: ubuntu kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<DJones> Guest12709: What sort of memory has the computer got?
<farthammer> can anyone help me im having a hell of a time with samba
<farthammer> i cant get it to do anything
<erUSUL> Guest12709: even xubuntu can be too much for - very - old systems
<farthammer> can anyone help me im having a hell of a time with samba
<DJones> sonic_: : I've got a 10 year old machine that runs ubuntu in 512Mb of ram, although it can be a bit slow, I'm probably going to change it to either xubuntu or lubuntu
<sonic_> Djones: sort of memory?
<DJones> sonic_: I asked that question wrongly, I meant how much memory
<sonic_> DJones: well, i do not want to install ubuntu, i just want to check the system with a live cd
<sonic_> DJones: sorry, maybe i should have noticed this
<sonic_> DJones: the computer has 1024 mb DDR RAM
<DJones> sonic_: I'd try ubuntu first on a live cd with 1024Mb
<DJones> sonic_: That should be fine for it to test with
<sonic_> DJones: ok, thx
<teleri> where does synaptic cache what it's grabbed?
<sugoruyo> teleri: i think /var/cache/apt
<zee313> how to install worweb on my ubuntu machine
<zee313> wordweb how to install on my ubuntu OS.
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i keep getting problem of my gnome not running without any theme... this happens randomly... is anyone experiencing this? i'm running 10.10 64 bit
<DJones> zee313: Is wordweb a windows app? It looks as though it can be installed using wine
<gartral> how do i kill an active user?
<elFidel> gartral: what do you mean by "kill a user"? deleting it?
<DarsVaeda> hi, I have malformed characters (german umlauts) in texts, I wonder if there is a program/way in ubuntu to fix those in a batch
<farthammer> FART
<boolsir> .
<g0rby> Dars: I would do that kind of thing with perl
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<boolsir> wow
<llutz_> !info recode | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: recode (source: recode): Character set conversion utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-17 (maverick), package size 119 kB, installed size 768 kB
<gartral> elFidel: no, theres a rampent account that got corrupted on my comp, i need a terminal command too force the acount too logout
<richardcavell> Where do I go to discuss the Unity interface?
<gartral> elFidel: like soon, it's holding the load avg at 25.5
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i am facing a typical problem,All my browsers are able to browse only google related websites,other than that,i am unable to browse other sites like ubuntu.com,ubuntuforums.org,omgubuntu.co.uk , i tried clear cache,but it is not working,please suggest me what to do??
<richardcavell> bitch about it
<DarsVaeda> thanks llutz
<kothaguy_ubuntu> it is showing error 118
<hehehe> oh yeah I remembered something to ask!
<elFidel> gartral: well in case you assume someone is misusing that account - start by changing pw or even deleting it - i dont see an advantage in just killing the current sessions of that account
<hehehe> a friend of mine has an iMac 2.0 ... is there any way to use boot Ubuntu from it?
<hehehe> I need to know
<elFidel> hehehe: there is no iMac 2.0
<elFidel> hehehe: in case it is an intel-mac - yes he can run linux on it. If its an old ppc-mac -> he would need a ppc-distri
<richardcavell> hehehe, all intel iMacs can run Ubuntu
<hehehe> richardcavell: how?
<hehehe> elFidel: ppc-distri?
<elFidel> hehehe: to get a better impressions of different mac-models in general - consider using everymac.com
<gartral> elFidel: no, it's one account i had created, it's not possiblle its another another user, period, the systemhas no network.
<elFidel> hehehe: start by checking what kind of mac it is
<elFidel> hehehe: there is no sense in asking further - if you dont know what hw you are talking about ;)
<hehehe> elFidel: i tried to boot from cd and usb but it didnt
<richardcavell> hehehe, first find out if it's an intel mac
<hehehe> it is an intel mac
<richardcavell> hehehe, put the cd in and reboot, holding down the C key on the keyboard
<elFidel> hehehe: insert ubunut CD and press ALT while booting
<Narc> coz_:  I tried what you suggested to no avail. Thanks anyway.
<gartral> elFidel: whatever your insight may be, i really need a command to kill the running user before my system blows up!
<richardcavell> only some imacs can boot from USB
<elFidel> hehehe: the mac should display all bootable devices he is finding while booting
<hehehe> lol richardcavell says C elFidel says ALT
<richardcavell> hehehe, both will work
<coz_> Narc,  sorry to hear that... well at least both of those options can be reverted
<hehehe> hehehe
<richardcavell> C boots from CD, alt gives you all the options
<elFidel> ALT is the all-in-wonder-key ;)
<elFidel> gartral: check pkill
<hehehe> elFidel: ok then I can change the boot order right
<hehehe> like a normal BIOS
<elFidel> hehehe: no - you select the thing you want to boot from
<Narc> coz_:  Sure. Thanks for helping me anyway.
<hehehe> :( so it sucks
<elFidel> hehehe: there is NO Bios in case of macs
<hehehe> ye
<elFidel> apple tends to do things different ;)
<hehehe> lol
<hehehe> elFidel: pls give a link for things like that ...... hold down C or ALT i need to know more
<richardcavell> yeah Apple Macs do not have BIOS
<hehehe> everymac.com?
<richardcavell> hehehe, you don't need to know any more
<elFidel> hehehe: google
<hehehe> i dont like google
<richardcavell> put the Ubuntu CD in, reboot, hold down C while it reboots
<hehehe> they spy on me
<elFidel> hehehe: then dont ask for infos
<hehehe> k
<hehehe> ?
<richardcavell> hehehe, put the CD in, reboot
<richardcavell> hold down C
<richardcavell> If it doesn't work then you did something wrong
<hehehe> richardcavell: i dont the mac here lol i will try it later!
<hehehe> have
<Narc> Anyone know a fix for Firefox 4 anti-aliasing problem on Maverick ? Thanks.
<nodie> where is syslog.conf in ubuntu?
<elFidel> hehehe: besides - apple does document those boot-relevant keycombos on the apple page
<gartral> elFidel: pkill what?
<nodie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/syslog.conf.5.html   speaks of /etc/syslog.conf
<llutz_> nodie: /etc/rsyslog.conf(.d)  since ubuntu uses rsyslogd
<elFidel> gartral: man pkill
<nodie> but the file doesn't exist in my system
<nodie> ok
<nodie> thanks llutz :D
<hehehe> ok I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<hehehe> stop joking
<gartral> elFidel: no manpages installed cause it's not a big drive
<shomon> hi, sorry this is a bit advanced, but I'm trying to figure out how to run a website using apache2 on ubuntu, from a port other than 80
<elFidel> gartral: then check the docu of that command on an other way
<Axlin> a
<shomon> I have put in ports.conf and sites-available/enabled what seems a good config... but it's not serving anything from that port.
<shomon> how can I best debug this?
<llutz_> shomon: check apache logs
<llutz_> shomon: sudo lsof -i :<port>       does it really listen there?
<shomon> ah thanks! wow I'll try that. error log gives nothing
<AdvoWork> im trying to get to a ftp site(from browser) but its like http://files.domain.com   internally i get a blank page, at another location it works, so something is stopping the page working. there is nothing blocked on the router, but i can only add IP addresses to the outbound or inbound services. any ideas please?
<DOokami> hello everyone
<DOokami> whenever i try to access it by typing "cd C Programs" in a terminal ,, it doesn't work ,, what am i doing wrong ?
<gartral> can someone PLEASE tell me how too kill a user? i reallllly need thisinfo
<zee313> wine is not allowing to install wordweb. what to do now??
<llutz_> gartral: 9mm, peng
<llutz_> gartral: kill his login-shell
<ljsoftnet> how do i replace "spaces" from filenames with "_"?
<gartral> llutz: HOW
<llutz_> gartral: man pkill        and yes, its available online
<erUSUL> DOokami: cd only takes one argument not two. "cd C" or "cd  Programs" provided that those directories exist in the current directory should work
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: rename 's/\ /_/' *
<DOokami> erUSUL i tried both .. didn't work
<erUSUL> DOokami: what are you trying to do ?
<DOokami> erUSUL: bash: cd: Programs: No such file or directory
<gartral> llutz: unfortuently, the user in question is setup in a way that it was set to auto login, and i never unchecked that bit before deleting it, and not its grabbing control of gdm, and networking, and alot of other things.. it's holding the load average at like 30.0. I DON"T have time too drudge mans!
<DarsVaeda> still struggeling with character encoding in files, they are encoded utf8 but they contain malformed characters (ie. german umlauts) I need to find a way to batch convert those characters to the correct utf8 character, but i do not even know the characterset used for those malformed chars
<erUSUL> DOokami: i said « provided that those directories exist in the current  directory
<DOokami> erUSUL: getting in the directory  to complie a C program
<erUSUL> DOokami: what is the name of that directory ?
<DOokami> erUSUL when i type "ls" i can see "C Programs" ,, that means i'm at "home" right ?
<llutz_> gartral: but you have time enough to whine here...
<erUSUL> DOokami: ok so is a dir with spaces ... use « cd "C Programs" »
<DOokami> erUSUL worked :D
<zee313> How to install windows application wordweb as wine is not allowing to install
<DOokami> thanks a lot :)
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ it only worked on the first word, and didn't continue on the next word
<gartral> llutz_: i'm not whining, i just tryed sudo pkill -u user and it threw username user is invalid (yes, the user in question is just named user)
<theprototype> i wish i could change the channel on wlan0 and mon0 in aircrack AAAAHHHHHHH
<joeskil> Hello. Is this the right channel for questions about server edition of ubuntu?
<llutz_> ljsoftnet: rename 's/\ /_/g' *
<nishant> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<llutz_> gartral: euid != username, use -U <uid>
<ljsoftnet> llutz_ it worked thanks man
<joeskil> please. if someone here has some experience in either recovering from hacker attacks or reviving data from a hacked ubuntu webserver, I would really appreciate the help.
<erUSUL> joeskil: #ubuntu-server exists but you can ask here too
<gartral> llutz_: ok, how do i get that?
<joeskil> I am not so experienced with IRC. But I found the ubuntu-server channel, and am hopping over there
<llutz_> gartral: id user
<gartral> llutz_: "root" is supposed too have uid 1000 right?
<llutz_> gartral: 0
<erUSUL> gartral: 1000 is the uid of the first user created in a debian/ubuntu box
<gartral> oo ok
<llutz_> gartral: on most systems 1000 is the first created user
<llutz_> grr too late agn
<gartral> ok, got te user killed i think, but deluser still isn't letting me remove it
<shomon> I think best way to stop a hack attack is to unplug the network cable from the back of the computer
<oliver_> shomon, or shutdown the router
<shomon> find out how they got in... looking through var/logs for their IP address... although that might just show the address of another compromised box...
<shomon> you would be better banning the IP than deleting the user, without looking through the home dir to find out what that user was up to...
<gartral> ok, i did a weird workaround, i recreated the user, rebooted, stopped the user, switched "displays" and logged it out, and then removed it properly, thank you elFidel and llutz
<gnewb> shomon: oliver. You are both on the edge of correct, but that is almost offtopic
<shomon> sorry, I got a box hacked into once and it's not nice...
<gnewb> shomon: I understand, and no, it is not nice, that is what Backups are for.
<shomon> ok back to ubuntu stuff :)
<gnewb> Thank you.
<gnewb> When I use TOP, the output is confusing, does anyone have a site or simple explination for that?
<Hero> can someone help me to switch my bcm4312 wifi card to master mode?
<mo_bledhoz> !ubuntu 10
<Hero> when i run sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<Hero> it got problem
<Hero> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)
<Hero> :(
<FloodBot3> Hero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnewb> Hero: I am not really understanding, Master Mode?
<x404x> what is a good program to sync one server to another ? also how to detect corruption and not copy bad files
<erUSUL> rsync?
<gnewb> amanda, rsync, there are so so many.
<Hero> gnewb: i'm using hostap to simulate an wifi access point by software
<gnewb> Hero: Ah, that makes better sense now, Thank you.
<Richzilla> i have a problem with update manager
<Hero> gnewb: :)
<Hero> gnewb: do you have any solutions for it :D
<Richzilla> theres an exclamation mark on my gnome panel, and it says either a repo is unavailable, or my network connection is down
<gnewb> Hero: Is it like one box is Firewall and so on, or is it a simple wlan issue?
<Richzilla> network connection is fine, but when i manually check for updates (as it suggests) i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577785/
<Hero> gnewb: i think it is a simple wlan issue :(
<erUSUL> Richzilla: looks like a malformed repo url to me... did you manually edited sources?
<gnewb> Hero: Is it set to Auto Connect for every user?
<Richzilla> erUSUL: I wondered, i wasnt sure about the triple forward slash in the url. To my knowledge i havent changed them, but ive added a few repos recently
<Richzilla> anyway to reset the sources list?
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<erUSUL> Richzilla: grep -RF "launchpad.net///ubuntu/" /etc/apt/
<shomon> how do I go down a php version? I've got 5.3.3, and got to go to 5.2.x
<iocor> does anyone know how to use the command line to put a zip inside a zip, so fi the directory structure is foo/bees.zip foo/cows the structure of the zip would be foo.zip/bees.zip foo.zip/cows
<gnewb> shomon: Purge the new, install the old? maybe?
<Richzilla> erUSUL: Tried that, same problem. What does it do?
<erUSUL> Richzilla: tell me/you where the faulty line is
<yacc> Wonder if the Ubuntu initrd has access to USB discs? (10.04LTS btw)
<erUSUL> larious: ask in the channel please
<Richzilla> erUSUL: i dont get any output
<larious> Ok
<HDB10_> Take a look at pastebin simple loop
<larious> erUSUL: please I am having a problem install my huawei device to work in ubunt 10.04lts and i believe people can help me that is why I am here
<erUSUL> Richzilla: take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list and/or files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<erUSUL> larious: what is exactly the problem? it does not work out of the box?
<larious> please I am having a problem install my huawei device to work in ubunt 10.04lts and i believe people can help me that is why I am here
<larious> but I have been trying to make help from Google but google cant help me
<larious> I cant install it that is what I mean
<Richzilla> erUSUL: Found the file, ~maverick.list. am i ok just to replace the triple slashes with single ones?
<erUSUL> Richzilla: paste the file
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ginnn> it is pain in the ass to resize a xchat window in gnome. In the screenshot you can clearly see it is easier to resize because we have the triangle at the bottom right corner, in this case it is the nautilus window. Other gnome apps also have it. Xchat doesn't. why? http://img198.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdl.png/
<toto> hi guys, how can I change the hostname?
<erUSUL> larious: right click on the network icon in the panel ( right up corner ) choose edit connections go to the broadband tab
<erUSUL> larious: add a new connection
<giantkiar> hi there
<giantkiar> Can anyone help me in executing this command (http://paste.ubuntu.com/577780/) in a bash script? Thanks
<Richzilla> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577796/
<Guest42064> i mean "welcome to %" and all the other places where hostname appears...
<yuskhanzab> hello, i have a problem here.. how to disable pidgin autostart.. ive search in startup application, seems no pidgin option there... help me
<erUSUL> Richzilla: even if you put a single / i do not think that repo will work... maverick is an odd name for a ppa
<Guest42064> yuskhanzab, you should look at System Preferences Startup Apps
<larious> erUSUL: I have done that but it is asking for APN, but my network dont have APN
<rwat> giantkiar: how are you executing it now?
<onox> should upstream depend on valac or valac-<version>?
<Richzilla> Guest42064: try here http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/rename-computer-name/9614#9614, or ubuntu tweak gives you an easy option
<erUSUL> larious: it have to afaik
<Guest42064> Richzilla, thank you
<yuskhanzab> there is no pidgin option is startup apps
<larious> erUSUL: the modem work in win xp but dont know how to make it work in ubuntu
<Richzilla> erUSUL: Weird
<yuskhanzab> in pidgin prefence, there is also no option to disable at startup
<Guest42064> yuskhanzab, sure?
<yuskhanzab> yeah, sure
<coz_> yuskhanzab,   you could try  by installing    sysv-rc-conf     run that as  sudo sysb-rc-conf
<Guest42064> yuskhanzab, and is there a .pidgin folder in your home?
<erUSUL> larious: maybe you can find it here http://forums.pinstack.com/f24/tcp_apn_wap_gateway_port_carrier_settings-360/
<yuskhanzab> wait
<erUSUL> larious: if it does not appear you will have to ask your mobile phone company
<Guest42064> there should be some more folder on it
<coz_> yuskhanzab, tick the first box  with the space bar to disable it if it is in the list
<erUSUL> Richzilla: i would just remove that file ? what you added it for anyway?
<gnewb> yacc: Get a responce yet?
<coz_> yuskhanzab,  first box next to the pydgin name that is
<Richzilla> erUSUL: i didnt know i had... :)
<little-tux> hello people
<erUSUL> Richzilla: just remove it then
<little-tux> could I find ubuntu 10.10 without graphical environment?
<erUSUL> little-tux: server edition or minimal
<erUSUL> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gnea> !alt | little-tux
<ubottu> little-tux: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<little-tux> ty so much
<yacc> gnewb, not really, but then I've added the relevant modules to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, rerun update-initramfs and hope for the best, I personally want just to have the USB stuff accessible as I'm dropping to the busybox cmdline anyway => I hate to have to retype crypt passwords for half-dozens PVs especially when it's the same for all PVs.
<gaelfx> hey, I've got a CD-Rom that worked perfectly well with the liveusb, but now that I've installed, it takes over 5 minutes to actually load any CD to the point that I can use it. How can I figure out what's going wrong and make my CD-Rom work again?
<Gnea> erUSUL: ironically enough, I could only get my new workstation up and running using server as a base
<Curly_Q> Just curious, I am able to SSH into my Linux box. When I logged into root it told me that I could upgrade the root program. I type in the command prompt and get a:   "Welcome to root" message. Whas that a good idea to apt-get it?
<yacc> gnewb, so I'm adding a small script to initrd that asks for one password and tries to unlock all PVs with it.
<gaelfx> as a side note, putting anything in the CD drive makes the entire system REALLY laggy
<Guest42064> another one, a bit more hard to find: i have a problem, my external screens are not detected since i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<Richzilla> erUSUL: problem solved, thanks for the help
<Guest97043> 有说中文的吗
<theprototype> Can someone help me and tell me and help me apply this patch? http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/attachment/ticket/742/0001-aireplay-ng-add-an-option-to-ignore-channel-1-error.patch
<gaelfx> !zh | Guest97043
<Gnea> gaelfx: the dmesg command may have a few clues
<ubottu> Guest97043: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<gaelfx> Gnea: just a lot of hard resetting links and nothing that gives a clear idea of what's wrong
<Guest42064> i have been goooooooooogling, and no luck; just a guy saying "format it": he said "fresh install" but this is the same; and i m not going to fresh install with all the apps i installed, the tweaks, etc
<theprototype> i have the instructions on how to apply the patch, i just dont know which directory to move it to
<gnewb> yacc: That does make sense, I had a run in with one of those last week, it was a heap of code that I found out was uneeded.
<Gnea> gaelfx: perhaps if you ran it through pastebinit, more than one pair of eyes might see something different
<Gnea> theprototype: how did you obtain the main source tree
<yacc> gnewb, well, I've run into plymouthd so I might get tempted into writing a proper script that asks nicely via the GUI for the password without dropping me to the busybox prompt.
<Curly_Q> When I type in su- I get: "Authentication Failure" If I type in  the word root It tells me welcome to root. What gives with that?
<coz_> Curly_Q,  try   sudo -i
<Gnea> Curly_Q: you should be using sudo -i
<theprototype> Gnea i found the link here ---> http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/ticket/742
<Curly_Q> Thanks that brings back memories.
<ddilinger> anyone know of a script to help me find all the files that are un-controlled(not installed by dpkg) ?
<theprototype> gnea i'm a noob so i'm not sure if that is what you were asking, sorry
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/87W1m4Md is what my logs show everytime I try to put in a CD, or any time I try to do anything on that CD/DVD
<shomon> does anyone know how to go from version 5.3.3 of php to 5.2.6 in ubuntu? I can't find older packages for php on synaptic... so not sure how to do this without messing it up
<theprototype> gnea i've read the instructions, the only part i'm confused on is where to move the patch to apply it
<coz_> Curly_Q,   sudo -i  in the terminal  put in your password  and you will be root
<gnewb> yacc: THat was a solution that I used...sorta, basically the same.
<ddilinger> basicaly looking to compute the difference between find / and cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list, but being smart about it and ignore home, other stuff
<Curly_Q> Coz did I do a bad thing by apt-getting the root program? I was prompted to download it.
<coz_> Curly_Q,   well no need for that
<theprototype> gnea stupid mon0 refuses to change the channel from -1 in aireplay
<coz_> Curly_Q,   just type  sudo -i  in terminal  and you will have root privledges
<Curly_Q> I didn't do the sudo -i command but did su- and put in the password and it asked me to apt-get the root program.
<Guest42064> there s something annoying too: in chrome, i can  t type anything in the address bar, cause when hitting Enter, it doesn t search anything
<Curly_Q> I am in root right now via ssh.
<coz_> Curly_Q,   right so use sudo -i  instead of su
<Gnea> theprototype: gotcha, well basically what you'll want to look into is to see if that patch has been applied to an ubuntu package that's compatible with your installation or not - are you on 10.04 or 10.10?
<theprototype> Gnea i'm on 10.10 (64)
<Curly_Q> Thanks Coz, I have to get those old Red Hat commands out of my mind.
<theprototype> Gnea i wasn't running in to this issue like, yesterday. Now all of a sudden its here.
<Gnea> gaelfx: alright, looks like you've got a SATA dvd drive then - have you tried using a different SATA cable?
<coz_> Curly_Q,  there is a way for you to use su  in ubuntu  but sudo -i does the trick
<gnewb> brb
<Gnea> theprototype: have you been installing updates daily?
<trick> coz_: dont highlight me pls, thanks
<Curly_Q> Coz, I thank you for reminding me.
<Gnea> trick: change your /nick then
<coz_> trick,  sorry?
<theprototype> gnea yea i just installed ubuntu and applied all the updates that it offered to me
<gaelfx> Gnea: yeah, I've tested it, there's nothing wrong with the cable or the drive
<Gnea> gaelfx: Is the system pre-built or did you build it yourself?
<gaelfx> Gnea: in other words, it works on other machines running different OSes, it could be the motherboard, but I switched ports and nothing seems to be wrong there either, just this drive is not used properly
<gaelfx> Gnea: I built it myself, and like I said before, it works fine if I use a liveusb, it just doesn't work after install
<Gnea> gaelfx: have you checked to see if there's a BIOS update for the motherboard? those tend to fix silly little problems like this.
<coz_> I dont respond more than once to someone complaining about  " highliting:" or  pinking them
<coz_> pinging
<gaelfx> Gnea: yeah, the BIOS is up to date
<theprototype> Gnea this is really frustrating. I had HEARD about the mon0 stuck on channel -1, wasn't encountering it, decided to play around today and now the issue is present. I thought my only issue was getting data packets slowly
<red> Our company DNS server is from today on redirecting http://intra to our intranet IP address
<red> This seems to be working in all windows machines, but not on my Ubuntu desktop
<rob_p> coz_: You have nothing to apologize for. Your text included the word, "trick" which happens to be a nick.  His own client highlighted it for him and he blamed you!  Hahaha!!! :)
<red> Any idea how to flush DNS records? I've tried reconnecting and doing interface restarts.
<coz_> rob_p,  ah i see well not my problem then
<rob_p> coz_: exactly!
<Gnea> theprototype: well, in order to apply a .patch, you need to have the source code for aircrack-ng, so you'll need to get it from the repository and see if it hasn't been applied already
<Curly_Q> Coz, I have installed Xlaunch on Windows. I was able to log in with it but is that a GUI VNC? Do I need to install putty also with it?
<rwat> red are you sure the upstream dns has changed?
<coz_> trick,   the word "trick"  is going to be used a whole lot by many and most definitly by me
<rob_p> coz_: If it was, that would be a trick :P
<trick> coz_: i warned you once, i will not warn you a second time.
<Gnea> theprototype: otherwise you'd be getting the source directly from the website, which is usually a bad idea
<Curly_Q> It seems that putty is embeded with it.
<x404x> are there any commonly used hacker/trojan/virus ports i should be sure to block in my router ? (I know 445 is one)
<Gnea> trick: stop it now.
<coz_> trick,   we are both warned then
<red> rwat: im not sure what you mean
<red> I just know that every PC around me has it working :)
<rwat> red do you know about dig?
<Gnea> trick: no one's using your nick on purpose, you're the one that chose such a silly nick that's just a random word that people legitimately use now and then.  Therefore, please stop trolling.
<koppe> What is best mailutils (GNU), bsd-mailx or heirloom-mailx ?  And why?
<rob_p> coz_: Just ignore the troll...
<theprototype> Gnea i didn't check either of these, because i was unsure if they would cause a conflict, but in synaptic mnger, under the "Other software" tab, should i tick Canonical Partners (source code) or just Canonical Partners ?
<coz_> red,   is this address accessible from a browser normally?
<Gnea> theprototype: well before you bother with that, I need to ask: did you already install aircrack-ng from synaptic?
<theprototype> Gnea yup
<rwat> red: try "dig myhostname.whatever" on the command line
<theprototype> gnea thats how i know i have the channel -1 problem =(
<Gnea> theprototype: then there's no need for that. what you'll need to do is open a terminal and type the following:  sudo apt-get source aircrack-ng
<red> coz_: yeah, from IP I can access it, from the new "dns" name I cannot
<red> testing dig, sec
<koppe> What is the better MTA -- exim or postfix ?
<Gnea> theprototype: that should do the trick
<rwat> koppe: yes
<rwat> they are both better MTAs
<theprototype> Gnea Reading package lists... Done
<theprototype> Building dependency tree
<theprototype> Reading state information... Done
<theprototype> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<trick> that should do the gnea.
<FloodBot3> theprototype: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theprototype> oops
<red> rwat: "dig intra" says among other things: ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 20543
<Gnea> !ot | trick
<ubottu> trick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rwat> red ok so it encountered a server failure getting your record
<red> that response is from the DNS server?
<rwat> red - that's from your dns server. if you share the hostname with us we could check it from other places for you
<red> its inaccessible from outside, just a local company network intranet address
<Gnea> theprototype: er, could you please pastebin the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<red> I'll just try to reboot my workstation just in case as well, annoying to reopen everything over but.. brb
<rocha> oooo
<rwat> red if you want to test a particular you can do "dig hostname @server"
<rwat> red where @server could be IP address of a particular nameserver you want to test
<rwat> red e.g. @1.2.3.4
<gaelfx> Gnea: no other suggestions?
<Gnea> gaelfx: other than swapping the drive out for another to see if the same thing happens or not, the only other thing I can suggest is to try different IRQ settings at boottime (like irqpoll, pci=routeirq...)
<Gnea> gaelfx: because that's just plain weird - it ought to just work fine
<gaelfx> Gnea: there's no way to figure out why/how the liveusb works to use it?
<Gnea> gaelfx: a different method of using the drive is used then
<Gnea> theprototype: dude, stop that please
<Gnea> theprototype: I will put you on /ignore if you don't use paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> !paste | theprototype
<ubottu> theprototype: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnea> !pm | theprototype
<ubottu> theprototype: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest42064> anyone here using the apple magic trackpad?
<red> rwat: if the "dns" name for the server is "intra" and the IP of dns is 192.168.0.200
<gaelfx> Gnea: could I make my install use that method instead?
<red> and the IP of the server what im trying to access is 192.168.0.100
<qmx_> 哈哈
<qmx_> 进来了
<theprototype> Gnea not even sure what that is. i did that so i wouldn't flood the room. isn't intentional
<red> would it be dig 192.168.0.100 @192.168.0.200 ?
<rwat> red something like dig intra @192.168.0.100 maybe
<Gnea> gaelfx: okay, now I'm confused - I thought you said the livecd worked fine
<theprototype> gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/577806/
<red> ok
<gaelfx> !zh > qmx_
<ubottu> qmx_, please see my private message
<rwat> red I would suspect that your ubuntu box is not using the correct dns server
<gaelfx> Gnea: liveusb version works without a problem, I want my install to use the same method of reading the disk as the liveusb did so that I can actually use my DVD drive
<red> connection information says my DNS is the correct IP
<Gnea> gaelfx: so why not just make a disk and boot it in the dvd drive?
<ddilinger> Anyone want to help with the nouveau driver for nvidia?  The nvidia binary driver was crashing on me so trying to get this to work.  Systems boots into the high-resolution console, nouveau reports as loaded along with drm in dmesg. but Xorg.0.log reports [drm] failed to open device
<rwat> ddilinger: haven't done this sort of thing for a while, but one gotcha was permissions on /dev/dri or /dev/drm or something
<qmx_> hello
<gaelfx> Gnea: I want to watch a DVD, but it's impossible because anything I do causes the drive to hiccup again and again
<coz_> qmx_,  hey
<yeahyeahyeah> hi qmx_
<Gnea> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<qmx_> hi
<alien_> hello, has anyone noticed any apparmor issues with DSPAM lately?
<Gnea> gaelfx: waitasec - can you read a regular data disk in the drive?
<rwat> ddilinger: that might be completely out of date though :)
<Gnea> theprototype: okay, it's in universe, so I don't see why that command is failing
<gaelfx> Gnea: no, any kind of cd I put in there under my install staggers the system
<ddilinger> rwat: hmm, well i seem to have the proper group permissions for /dev/dri, so at least one box checked off :)
<theprototype> Gnea it went further this time, but got an "E: Child process failed"
<Gnea> gaelfx: so try to manipulate the way that the linux kernel handles interrupt events.
<Gnea> theprototype: look, just use pastebin to output the entire thing, okay? don't paste in the channel and don't try to paste it directly to me.
<theprototype> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu.com/577812/
<ddilinger> rwat: my next guess is perhaps some files got munged by nvidia binary driver,  trying to figure out which ones it changed, dpkg --force-all --remove them, and apt-get -f install to re-fetch and re-install the original files
<Gnea> thanks
<rwat> ddilinger: have you tested drm with things like glxgears or whatever?
<Gnea> theprototype: okay, it pretty much tells you the problem and the solution right there
<rwat> ddilinger: ahh now did you alter the version of glx you're using?
<Gnea> theprototype: Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<Gnea> theprototype: that'd be your first clue
<ddilinger> rwat: i cant get into X
<coz_> startx  ?
<ddilinger> rwat: nvidia binary driver crashes on start, after loading GLX module.  nouveau reports a failure ... reading on nouveau page it could be a version mis-match with libdrm
<ddilinger> coz_: now why didn't i think of that
<ddilinger> coz_: :P
<coz_> ddilinger,  just a suggestion
<theprototype> Gnea thanks for your help. i see you multi tasking and helping several people. your the bomb. i apologize for my overall lack of experience in ubuntu
<theprototype> Gnea . . . and irc
<Norrlanning> Hi there! couldn't find a development channel so I thought that I'd give it a try here. Is there anyone that tried to customize ubiquity? I've done quite a lot but there's one problem I can't seem to solve. And that is how to change the pre-highlighted install language. By default the highlighted installer-language is english. I would just like to change it to Swedish. However it seems like there's ALOT of files ubiquity uses to pro
<Gnea> theprototype: cheers :)
<theprototype> Gnea so what did the "Sudo apt-get source aircrack-ng" do if i already had it installed? Does this manually update it? Install dependencies ???
<peter_> sudo apt-get install internet-explorer dosent work :S
<Gnea> theprototype: well, once you get that dpkg-dev package installed, you should be able to re-run the source command again and it ought to create a sub-directory with the source tree in it
<zvacet> Norrlanning: check #ubuntu-devel
<Gnea> theprototype: just use the ls command to see the changes
<Norrlanning> zvacet: Thank you :-)
<theprototype> Gnea yea i actually didn't read it before i pasted it. dpkg-dev is installed. i'm not going to bother you anymore, i'm not even sure what a source tree is. Seriously though, is there any Linux books i can buy that will give me a jump start on stuff such as this ?
<theprototype> Gnea asides from the dummies book i haven't read yet ;)
<theprototype> gnea i'm sure i can find all kinds of books, just looking for a recommendation
<Gnea> theprototype: there are a bunch of books. I recommend Barnes & Noble - go there with at least a few hours to waste, sit down and look at what they've got and choose which books suit you and go from there. :)
<Dr_Willis> start with free general purpose books.. then focus on what yu like progre55
<progre55> Dr_Willis: huh?
<Dr_Willis> theprototype:  watch the bargin bin tables.. find books with lots of Words not pictures.
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  :) window was  blocked..  dident see his whole nick. ;)
<progre55> Dr_Willis: no biggie =)
<Dr_Willis> Theres an amazing # of free (but older) linux books out on the internet.
<theprototype> i've a bunch of PDF's. time to break my printer from all the printing. I always watch the bargain bin everywhere i go. if they dont have one, i'm like "Wheres it at?" hah.
<Gnea> theprototype: printing PDFs is such a waste, e-readers are highly compatible with Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> 'must have books' - useing bash by Orealy. and 'using regular expressions' :)
<Dr_Willis> Then focus on what you want to learn.
<coz_> hey I like pdf ;s :)
<theprototype> Gnea yes but i learn so much better with paper, i guess i'm old school and my favorite color isn't "Green"
<theprototype> lol
<oliver_> coz_ hmm and?
<Dr_Willis> Delicious.com also has lots of good links to learning resources.
<coz_> oliver_,  oh you want a reason why I like pdf's ? :)
<theprototype> Gnea your the man =)
<Gnea> theprototype: oh, I'm old school as well - I've learned recently that the nook has an excellent screen that resembles paper much better than regular LCD screen can. :)
<oliver_> coz_ haha yeah gota learn a lot
<coz_> oliver_,  well I use pdf's mainly for posters  ie  images in large format... via inkscape,,, at 600dpi  just because I like that number,,, print flawlessly at a printer
<Dr_Willis> if you got an Android phone. theres a few nice little apps to help learn linux also.
<Gnea> theprototype: I like the fact that I have just one device sitting on my desk that takes up less space than my netbook rather than a bookshelf filled with books from the floor to the ceiling - much less weight to carry around :)
<peter_> Dr_Willis, what apps?
<Dr_Willis> peter_:  theres a few for doing chmod/chown/other calculations, and i recall seeing some 'ubuntu quick learning guide'
<Dr_Willis> then you could just track down pdfs of books. :)
<peter_> ooh nice thank you
<Dr_Willis> I got a terminal emulator and can ssh from my phone also. :) irc even..
<smt> anyone knows a good soft to turn my computer into a analogue telephone?
<coz_> ooo
<peter_> yes terminal emu is good
<Gnea> !info asterisk
<coz_> smt,   not offhand
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2.7-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 3476 kB, installed size 9720 kB
<peter_> i used it with rtorrent :D
<Dr_Willis> Gmail has that free service in the usa for now to use it as a 'real' phone I thought.
<wn1zid> probably off topic, but whats making firefox css troubles for me, ??
<theprototype> gnea i'll have to get my a nook =)
<theprototype> me*
<smt> yeah i know for asterisk as a telephony server, but thats much more than i need, and i didnt find any goot tutorial to do what i need using asterisk
<coz_> oh yeah gmail phone trick
<Gnea> theprototype: I've got over 100 books on mine. in paper-form, they would easily require at least 5 trips back and forth with a handcart
<smt> Dr_Willis: im not in the usa, but thanks anyways
<Gnea> theprototype: anyway, they've got both of the nooks there so you can try-before-you-buy to see if you really like it or not
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  can it read comic book CBR files? :)
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: that's a good question, I haven't tried yet :)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  thats all ive been doing on my Android Phone lately.
<theprototype> Gnea tryin out the solution u provided
<sorin7486> hello
<edvaldo> ola
<sorin7486> I wrote this bash script that completely messes up my console
<sorin7486> by that I mean that it doesn't echo anymore
<edvaldo> bom dia
<Dr_Willis> sorin7486:  try the 'reset' command
<sorin7486> what I'd like to know is how to fix my script so that it doesn't do that anymore
<sorin7486> any ideas ? or anybody know a good channel to ask this in ?
<Gnea> sorin7486: so, you learned how to bash your console, eh?
<juk> sorin7486: #bash?
<Gnea> sorin7486: just type 'reset' and press enter
<juk> sorin7486: no, use enter
<Huck> extracting an audio file to wave via the audio extractor results in a file almost half the size of the original wave on the cd, does this add compression even for wave files ?
<Dr_Willis> sorin7486:  make it use proper escape sequences, and reset escape seqiences.. you havent really told us much info other then 'my program messes up'
<sorin7486> Gnea, that works but I'd like the script to work better
<Gnea> sorin7486: that would require that I knew what the script does. pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> sorin7486:  put 'reset' right befor exit. in the script. :)
<larious> anyore to help me
<Gnea> or just put reset at the end
<Gnea> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<theprototype> brb
<edvaldo> junior cade vc meu fi
<larious> can mac ox driver work on ubuntu
<Gnea> larious: no.
<gaelfx> Gnea: ok, I'm sure you don't enjoy my bugging you so much, but how would I change the interrupt handling you were talking about ages ago?
<JuJuBee> When I mount a newly formatted (ext3) external usb hd it is owned by root:root, how do I make it mount as me as owner & group? is it the way I formatted it?
<larious> Gnea I need to install my modem and I am having a problem
<phux> opening archives with the archive manager suddenly started to take a long time...archive manager takes like 5 seconds for reading a .zip-file, 2 files in it, 20kbyte total. any ideas?
<Gnea> gaelfx: it's all good, the way I usually do it is by modifying the 'kernel' line in grub - either at boottime or by editting the /boot/grub/grub.cfg to change 'quiet splash' to either 'quiet splash irqpoll' or 'quiet splash pci=routeirq'
<Gnea> !modem | larious
<ubottu> larious: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<gaelfx> Gnea: thanks, I'll give it a go, report back soon
<JuJuBee> nm, simple as sudo chown with -R... duh my bad :(
<larious> ubottu: am using a USB broadband service and I dont know the APN
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gaelfx> but such a smart bot :D
<Gnea> heh
<Autonomiser> Hi there all in Ubuntu Land!
<Autonomiser> Say how do you go back from Black Ports and Pre Release updates?
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i've just updated my nvidia driver to 270.29 (using x-swat)...... now my games wont display correctly under wine..... is there anyway for me to rollback to the older nvidia-driver?
<CanTonic> hey guys. i am new to ubuntu and have to install some tools. a tutorial says "First off, there are a number of add-ons you’ll likely want to load. For each of these just download the latest source. I was able to simply run ./configure, make, make install for each of these with no hiccups." what do they mean? do i have to enter ./configue and then make and then make install while being in the...
<CanTonic> ...directory of the tool i want to install?
<hateball> !compile | CanTonic
<gaelfx> NeoCicak: I assume x-swat is a ppa?
<ubottu> CanTonic: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Gnea> larious: perhaps you could be a bit more descriptive about what it is you're working with
<CanTonic> thank you guys. i will have a look
<NeoCicak> gaelfx: yeah
<gaelfx> NeoCicak: so you should be able to go into Synaptic, purge the nvidia package from x-swat, then unmark it or remove from repos and then install the nvidia-current package again
<NeoCicak> gaelfx: ok.. thx :)
<Dr_Willis> Autonomiser:  'backuports' is just a normal repo you could enable and use, and perhaps use ppa-purge to clean out from it..  Not sure about 'pre-release updates'  You mean you upgraded to 11.04?
<gaelfx> NeoCicak: no problem
<Gnea> NeoCicak: you can actually install multiple versions of the nvidia driver at once, just make sure you install the one that works with your card.... various releases are only for certain timespans of cards...
<Autonomiser> I have unchecked the Black Ports and Pre Release options in Software Sources and the run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade. Will that do it?
<Autonomiser> No just the Pre Release updates for 10.10
<Gnea> Autonomiser: what's a Black Port?
<NeoCicak> Gnea: yea... i remember i used to be able to select the driver in 'additional drivers'... but it only shows one atm :(
<Dr_Willis> Autonomiser:  You mean 'Back Ports' ?
<Dr_Willis> Autonomiser:  if you installed stuff from them. those options wont remove the pacakges.
<Autonomiser> Yes sorry I meant backports
<gaelfx> Gnea: well, irqpoll doesn't seem to have changed anything, I'll try the pci=routeir thing. It doesn't matter what part of the options I put that in, right?
<Autonomiser> Since I have installed theses my on-board microphone has stop working
<Gnea> gaelfx: as long as it's at the end
<Autonomiser> Dr_Willis is there a way to uninstall them?
<Gnea> Autonomiser: interesting, I've noticed that my onboard mic stopped working on my netbook awhile ago, I have to plug in an external mic for it to work
<Gnea> I'm about ready to blame plymouth
<gaelfx> Gnea: Plymouth still looks like crap with nvidia drivers :(
<Gnea> I just disable it
<Gnea> ut my mic is still broke
<Gnea> *but
<gaelfx> ugh, no joy with pci=routeirq either
<gaelfx> actually, it seems to have worsened the situation, my panels just disappeared when it decided it couldn't mount
<Dr_Willis> Autonomiser:  try the ppa-purge tool.. or find them in your pacakge manager and just remove the pacakges.
<gaelfx> it's just too queird
<Gnea> hmmm
<sky_> ...
<ceo> am online now, if need help please pm me !
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<zhan> hello
<caliari> hola soy caliari
<zhan> 有人吗?
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<zhan> exit
<Gnea> gaelfx: really don't know what to suggest... :/
<gaelfx> Gnea: yeah, well, thanks for trying at least
<gaelfx> I just don't know why when I put it in using the liveusb, it's recognized in a few seconds, but after installing it takes a few minutes. Does anyone know how the live version differs from an install pertaining to SATA use?
<gaelfx> ok, I must have brought up a bad topic
<awanti>  hi today when i am trying to login, its taking more time (4 o 5 min)
<awanti> so how do i solve that.. plz. help
<amin_> I had the problem pretty long so i past it plz help  http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ   help anyone
<administraotr> any one here?
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ really  needs help
<RealKillaz> Hi ubuntu channel
<Exploiter> Hi all "FATAL: Error inserting uvesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.35-27-generic/kernel/drivers/video/uvesafb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" getting this message in my boot log
<Exploiter> anyone have nay idea abt it?
<RealKillaz> I would appreciate if you help me to connect my blackberry curve to my ubuntu laptop.
<RealKillaz> I've tried some thing on the internet no luck. I dont know where to start
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  the vesa framebuffer module is not loading.. why are you even using it?
<Exploiter> Dr_Willis, i have no idea abt it, its my dad's old computer.. how do i remove this serice?
<Trifle> I can't see messages like "四葉の芽◇ちゃんねる♪|④⑨|  | " ANYWHERE or with any font... they show up as blocks
<nicofs> Is there a good way to install *ubuntu onto a usb device (Start Disk Creator results in this "Try without installing" menu which i don't want). I'd like a proper installation to the usb device... all suggestions i found was to boot from live-cd and install to usb...
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  why do you think its a problem?
<Exploiter> its takes 4-5 sec wile booting, then ubuntu load other drivers and boot up
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  you can do a full/normal install to a usb drive if you wanted.
<Exploiter> just wants to leave this, so can gain few seconds..
<BryanRuiz> hi.. trying to install sun-java6-jre from the universe
<BryanRuiz> having problems ;)
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  i doubt if that framevbuffer is causing a slowdown. You could try the 'nofb' option to the kernel at boot time.
<Exploiter> how do i add nofb to boot option in ubuntu maverick?
<BryanRuiz> can anyone help me getting sun java on 10.10?
<BryanRuiz> get*
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  in /etc/default/grub  change quiet splash to be 'quiet splash nofb' perhaps..
<Dr_Willis> i think thats still valid option these days.
<BryanRuiz> never mind
<BryanRuiz> partner repository
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  or just remove quiet splash totally  so the option is blank. . run 'sudo update-grub' and reboot and see if it has any effect.  You could alwo just test these options from the grub menu by editing the  menu items.
<BryanRuiz> got it..
<ssbpls> how to let "make mandocs" continues if errored?
<Exploiter> kz.....
<jrib> ssbpls: fix errors
<Exploiter> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=791" in my grub file..
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Exploiter
<ubottu> Exploiter: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  see what that option does.. it may be setting a framebuffer res.. but i dident think it did that. I always disable extras like that.
<nicofs> Dr_Willis, yes but for that i would have to burn a live cd and boot from that to install to a usb drive - i have ubuntu running on this pc already...
<Exploiter> so shall i just remove quite splash??
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  you can do it from 2 usb drives.. one has the live-install setup.. you then use to install to the 2nd usb.
<ssbpls> jrib:how to fix it?http://paste.ubuntu.com/577834/
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  you can do what you want. its easy to change it back
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  removeing quiet splash - will result in a 'text'  login, no plymouth anuimation. and i think no framebuffer.
<Dr_Willis> replaceing 'quiet splash' with 'text' will give a text login, and NOT start the GDM service either..
<nicofs> Dr_Willis, isn't that a bit like re-inventing the wheel? I just tried to install ubiquity to do that, but it somehow crashed...
<Exploiter> kzzz
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  ive never triedt o install to a  differnt media from an installed system. I would think a lot of the files it needs would be missing.
<Dr_Willis> I rember doing such a trick years ago with BeOS. :) but not seen any other OS that could do it.. heh.
<nicofs> Dr_Willis, but essentially, the live cd is an installed system, isn't it?
<nicofs> what feature has the live cd that a normal running system lacks?
<zonyl> How can I get a list of recently installed packages?  I had to install a bunch of dependencies to compile something and would like to see what those all were so I can document.
<ssbpls> how to fix the problem when i "make mandocs" if errored?http://paste.ubuntu.com/577834/
<andybe> The sleep/suspend button on my keyboard is right next to the up arrow key and a couple of times I've hit it by accident. How do I disable this key in ubuntu?
<tweek_> why is ubuntu netbook edition only 32-bit, while most netbooks have a 64-bit processor (intel atom n455)?
<og01> hey I just installed ubuntu on a lenovo z60p, and the mouse doesnt work (but it did during the install), anything I can do?
<Exploiter> well.. vesa still giving that dawm error.. however plymouth didnt load this time..
<Trifle> I can't see messages like "四葉の芽◇ちゃんねる♪|④⑨|  | " ANYWHERE or with any font... they show up as blocks
<Trifle> help?
<elFidel> zonyl: software-center offers a history
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  its special. and running from a 'casperized' setup
<Exploiter> can anyone explain me this "2.426171] uvesafb: Unknown parameter `0x0317:" wants to make this run smoothly to increse boottime
<jshmoe24> hello
<BryanRuiz> how do i get a shortcut in the launcher to execute an .sh
<BryanRuiz> ?
<Dr_Willis> Exploiter:  you tried the nofb option? You checked the grub2 docs and seen if it mentions the framebuffer?
<Dr_Willis> BryanRuiz:  make the .sh file executable.. and it should be able to do it.. or make the launcher run somthing like 'xterm -e whatever.sh' if you want its output in a terminal.
<Exploiter> well.. i just get a nice post.. it says old option had replaced sudo modprobe uvesafb mode=1280x800-32, now mode is mode_option
<Dr_Willis> BryanRuiz:  be sure the .sh starts with a proper #!/bin/sh (or bash) line
<nicofs> Dr_Willis, basically i want a portable persistent system to be used on as many as possible computers...
<BryanRuiz> Dr_Willis: strange, it is executable
<Exploiter> so if i just run sudo ****** mode_option will it solve the problem, ...??
<jshmoe24> I need some help please! I have ubuntu lucid 64bit and backtrack 4 r2 dualbooted on my machine, and I am trying to use this link http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/manage-burg-boot-loader-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-burg-manager/ to install burg boot loader but it doesnt work. any ideas about gdm or bootloader installation on lucid with dualboot?
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  use a live cd setup with a persistant save file.
<Dr_Willis> nicofs:  and be carefull what drivers you install on it.
<BryanRuiz> Dr_Willis: and it does have a #!/bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> BryanRuiz:  double click on it and it works?
<BryanRuiz> Dr_Willis: it opens in gedit
<jshmoe24> I have burg installed on /dev/sda1 which I believe is the bootloader partition so it shouldn't hurt my dualboot but i cant get any themes
<BryanRuiz> Dr_Willis: oo. i made it excutable with root
<BryanRuiz> Dr_Willis: thx
<jshmoe24> Anyone? I have 5 yrs of linux experience so i don't need a walkthrough or anything
<jshmoe24> I need some help please! I have ubuntu lucid 64bit and backtrack 4 r2 dualbooted on my machine, and I am trying to use this link http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/manage-burg-boot-loader-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-burg-manager/ to install burg boot loader but it doesnt work. any ideas about gdm or bootloader installation on lucid with dualboot?
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ heeeeeeeelp
<jshmoe24> I meant /dev/sda
<jshmoe24> lee_sharp, I know u know my answer :)
<og01> ok, an update just installed ubuntu on a thinkpad z61p and the mouse works until i login, at which point i can nolonger move or click the mouse. restart gdm and the mouse still doesnt work... im looking for bug reports but i cannot see anything the same
<jshmoe24> I need some help please! I have ubuntu lucid 64bit and backtrack 4 r2 dualbooted on my machine, and I am trying to use this link http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/manage-burg-boot-loader-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-burg-manager/ to install burg boot loader but it doesnt work. any ideas about gdm or bootloader installation on lucid with dualboot?
<jshmoe24> @Lee_Sharp
<jshmoe24> or does anyone know a manual way to install gdm themes and grub themes on lucid since they changed the login window settings?
<asdofindia> hi, i've an ATI system here's the lspci http://pastebin.com/RkqcDNZg i can't get my system to suspend or hibernate properly
<asdofindia> any help'd be appreciated
<asdofindia> the system doesn't go into hibernation at all (though the monitor goes blank, the CPU goes on)
<asdofindia> and though it goes into suspension, it doesn't recover from it
<asdofindia> and there're problems with switch user too!
<terry> asdofindia: 10.10 or 10.04?
<asdofindia> 10.04
<terry> asdofindia: Fully updated?
<LDCubuntu> guys.. i have an HCL laptop... Ubuntu 10.10 intsalled fine, but doesn't connect to my cable internet. I have added the connection in the DSL tab just like how I did on my desktop. It works on the desktop but n the laptop the icon changes to 'connected' but no websites load!
<terry> asdofindia: It's a laptop right?  What make / model?
<asdofindia> not laptop
<asdofindia> desktop
<ruzgar> hello
<asdofindia> ya, fully updated
<rcaskey> howdy all, how do I keep the unity launcher from auto-hiding?
<Pumpkin-> where does the configuration live that tells X what display driver to use ?
<ruzgar> i have added a new user to my 10.10 ubuntu
<ruzgar> but when I logged in with that new user
<ruzgar> there is only mouse and purple background
<terry> asdofindia: Oh, it's a desktop.  Well turn off the power save (or what ever that is), because that is for laptops.
<asdofindia> oh, ok!
<ruzgar> no gnome panels butttons, keyboard shortcuts do not work except ctrl alt f1
<runicfox> has anyone tried out the FF beta on Ubuntu yet?
<andreylosev> hello, is there any way to restore a file to a previous version without using a backup utility beforehand?
<Dr_Willis> andreylosev:  not really.  Ive heard that such a feature is supposed to be part of the new filesystems (btrfs?)
<andreylosev> but not in ext4 huh
<terry> andreylosev: I suppose, only if you do regular backups
<andreylosev> okapi, I have a related question: how do I backup my entire compiz configuration (plugins and settings for them)
<andreylosev> ?
<terry> andreylosev: When a file is revised, it is overwritten.
<andreylosev> yeah I know
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, I just upgraded from 10.04 64bit to 10.10 and I get this screen http://i.imgur.com/hKzTC.jpg
<FrEaKmAn_> any tips how to make it work
<rr0hit> wget prints in how much time a file was downloaded. could anyone suggest a method to store the time into a variable
<andreylosev> FrEaKmAn_, maybe your monitor is broken, do other operating systems work?
<FrEaKmAn_> andreylosev, yes
<cube1> i have a ATI Radeon 9200, when setting it up to work with two monitors, stuff becomes VERY laggy, i cannot even move a window (seems like 1fps to me). how can i fix that?
<Ampelbein> FrEaKmAn_: boot to recovery, reset X config
<terry> FrEaKmAn_: Looks like the X server is not finding proper screen
<andreylosev> rr0hit, use the time command
<rr0hit> andreylosev: is there a way to store such shell outputs (i mean the descriptive ones) into a variable? time is an example i used
<FrEaKmAn_> Ampelbein, terry I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and same problem
<phoenixsampras> cube1: upgrade to nvidia
<andreylosev> rrohit, pipes don't see the output of time for some reason
<sipior> andreylosev: time writes to standard error, not standard output. redirect stderr through the pipe and you'll be all set.
<andreylosev> sipior, how do I do that?
<andreylosev> I'm sorta new
<sipior> andreylosev: depends on the shell you use. bash, i guess?
<andreylosev> of course
<dejan_> good morning all in 3pm :-_
<Smiley> anyone here tell me how on earth you reset the root password on LDAP with the new config style?
<sipior> andreylosev: time ... 2>&1 | filter
<arvind_khadri> !hi
<najmuddin> Smiley: use ldapmodify -H ldapi:/// -Y EXTERNAL
<Smiley> najmuddin: on the local machine?
<najmuddin> yes
<Smiley> ok i'm in....
<Smiley> now.... ?
<Smiley> The username is admin, I know this much :/
 * Smiley looks longingly at najmuddin
<red> I've just migrated my old home/user folder to fresh installation of ubuntu and everything works well EXCEPT for my bash
<red> I just see a dollar sign and not the usual things
<andreylosev> red, try apt reinstall bash
<red> will that override my .bashrc
<red> i want it as it was, had some tweaks
<andrew_> hello
<red> even running "source .bashrc" that usually loads it after changes says /bin/sh: source: not found
<sipior> red: what does ps show in your current terminal?
<red> 3199 pts/1    00:00:00 sh   and    3385 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<erUSUL> red: run « chsh » make sure you are using /bin/bash as shell. you appear to be using /bin/sh which is not the same
<Smiley> ...
<red> I was using bash before this
<sipior> red: you ain't now.
<red> mmh
<jdeslaur__> morning
<red> how to fix that then? :)
<sipior> red: erUSUL's suggestion had a great deal of merit :-)
<red> ah
<red> thought to run it IF I were in bash, sec
<red> "changing login shell, enter new value:"
<red> I put /bin/bash ?
<erUSUL> yes
<red> user 'xxx' does not exist in /etc/passwd
<red> this could be due I'm online via a Domain account now
<red> (using likewise-open to join a windows domain)
<erUSUL> red: find out how to change default shell for that accounts... someone had the same problem a few days ago here...
<erUSUL> i ma not familiar with them
<red> can I somehow add the user into passwd?
<hoodoos> hello, guys. I have a question about taking dumps of memory for some PID. I'm having an application (nodejs) that grows in memory with usage time. And I would love to take a dump of it to look inside and see what is actually stored in there. Is there anything I can use in ubuntu to archive it?
<sipior> erUSUL: just yesterday, in fact. perhaps they'll check back in today.
<red> oh well, ill fiddle around
<nameless`> red: to change the default shell, modify the file /etc/passwd
<red> ah, havent yet added the user to be able to sudo
<Elssha> Hi, I have a partitioned drive for my files but for some reason Ubuntu started using it as a read-only and IDK how to make it useable again
<red> ill go dig around how that was done, report back later how i solved this
<erUSUL> hoodoos: make it crash and generate a crash dump? run it under gdb ?
<Guest60952> who know when you use apt-get software  Error:E:not use
<nameless`> Elssha: modify the file /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Guest60952: what command are you using
<Elssha> um, now nameless?
<nameless`> Elssha: it depends if you want the problem solved by now
<nameless`> to be solved*
<filip> hi, should I install linux-virtual when running as a KVM guest?
<hoodoos> erUSUL, hmm, that may work maybe, maybe there's some other way to take dump readable by GDB?
<Guest60952> apt-get +software not install software
<ikonia> Guest60952: exactly what command are you using
<erUSUL> hoodoos: well iirc you can send a signal to a process to generate a core dump ? you have to allow crash dumps first ( they are disabled by default again iirc
<nameless`> erUSUL: hoodoos hum, wouldn't it be possible to directly take the memory file in /proc ? i'm not very use to browse in that directory but it makes sense no ?
<maxxer> hi. can I disable CTRL+C and CTRL+V keyboard shortcuts?
<nameless`> well, wait, no it sounds stupid
<Elssha> nameless, i would like to use it asap, to be honest
<Elssha> I reinstalled ubuntu recently, it used to work fine
<Elssha> i'm mounting it via pydsm if that makes any difference
<nameless`> Elssha: my guess is you should ask to #linux directly
<Elssha> pysdm*
<Elssha> okay, thanks
<hoodoos> erUSUL, thanks I will try this one
<najmuddin> Smiley then you need to follow the usual methods.. eg: edit manually using modifyType: add/replace ... or point to an ldif file that contains the changes
<coz_> hey all
<Smiley> olcRootDN: cn=admin,cn=config
<Smiley> olcRootPW: {SSHA}xj
<Smiley> setting it like that, in the config file, not work?
<guodongbin> guodongbin : hhhhhhhh
<guodongbin> :guodongbin fffffff
<systemf1> 中文如何加入？
<LjL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<systemf1> 谢谢
<Elssha> anyone know what might make the cursor shake?
<ruan> !cn | systemf1
<ubottu> systemf1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> Elssha: a mouse running out of batteries, poor mouse support, over sensitive mouse config
<terry> Elssha: ... a nervous user..
<ruan> Elssha: also, whatever the mouse is placed on
<Elssha> it's a usb mouse (cable) and just using the touchpad didn't fix it ( a restart did, but i don't want it to become more frequent)
<Elssha> ... and it did it when i didn't touch it, either, so no nervous user
<Elssha> ^_~
<ruan> lol
<terry> Elssha: So you unplugged the laser mouse and the touchpad does the same thing?
<ruan> maybe the cursor is nervous
<Elssha> yup
<Elssha> though a restart did fix it (for now)
<Elssha> lol maybe
<oliver_> Elssha,  maybe dust in front of the infra red
<terry> Elssha: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<Elssha> sony vaio
<terry> oliver_: He said touchpad did the same.
<Elssha> vgn FE880e
<Elssha> she*
<oliver_> terry, sorry didn't mention
<terry> sorry
<Elssha> no worries
<lifestream> Hi, is there a GUI program to search & replace a word in all plain-text files in a folder?  I changed my username and want to change oldname to newname
<ruan> hmm, notepad++ did that.. not sure about gedit
<jrib> lifestream: how is changing your username related to searching and replacing a word in plain text files?
<terry> Elssha: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188271&page=3
<ruan> jrib: its like editing multiple config files at once
 * jrib still does not follow
<erUSUL> lifestream: command line is better for that task
<lifestream> jrib:  some programs use full path on their configs, for example, after i changed my home folder, firefox did not load my plugins, but it did once i changed every reference to my new username
<ruan> i know for sure that notepad++ did that
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ  help plz
<ruan> wish there was a linux port of it
<lifestream> I agree erUSUL but it's dangerous to let ME around sed/awk :P
<terry> lifestream: Most text editors will do that for you.
<jjp_> lifestream: vim does it: vim file1 file2 ... then :bufdo %s/pattern/substitution/ge | update
<lifestream> terry:  good god, terry, I don't want to go through every single file by hand >:)
<Elssha> um, no one in ##linux is answering... anyone here willing to walk me through making a partion *not* read-only?
<Elssha> I need to add files to it and delete some of the files I kept for the reinstall -_-;
<jrib> lifestream: why don't you use grep or at least set up some system that makes you confirm it, because (1) I don't think this is a common issue and (2) doing this in an automated way may cause problems
<jjp_> eslssh: mount -o remount,rw /<mountpoint>
<terry> lifestream: OpenOffice will as well as most all the others.
<lifestream> jrib:  I  tried someone's script, but it was searching EVERYTHING, like,  4GB .dat files, and movies.  I want to search just plain text files :)
<terry> lifestream: You just leave the "replace with" section blank.
<jjp_> lifestream: to the best of my knowledge, GNU sed can do in place substitution
<terry> lifestream: you needed to direct it to one particular file.
<nameless`> jrib:  find . -type f -name "*.txt" ?
<lifestream> terry:  I don't want to sit on my butt for a week  going file by file :(
<jjp_> lifestream: sed 's/pattern/replacement' file > file
<MonkeyDust> lifestream: try searchmonkey
<nameless`> jrib: ops sorry, you mean inner data are plain text
<jjp_> lifestream: sed 's/pattern/replacement/g' file > file
<jjp_> sorry
<erUSUL> jjp_: do not do that!!!
<erUSUL> jjp_: that will trash file
<Elssha> thanks jjp (had to go afk for a sec)
<nameless`> erUSUL: jjp_ agree
<lifestream> Yeah, even I know better, that's just retarded
<Elssha> also, will this stay on when i restart (the volume is mounted via pysdm)
<jjp_> erUSUL: yeah, right sorry
<erUSUL> jjp_: is sed -i for in place editing with gnu sed. or weith other sed use a tmp file
<jrib> lifestream: grep -I -R lifestream ~/.*   is probably good enough
<MonkeyDust> lifestream: SeaMonkey GUI http://imagebin.org/141978
<lifestream> jrib:  won't that search all files, even images, movies, .DAT files, and other places  where obviously my name is  not at? I dont want to search through all 200GB of data
<jrib> lifestream: see -I
<lifestream> thanks MonkeyDust !
<Elssha> what's the command to *just* mount a file ?     mount -o rw /<mountpoint>     or something different?
<jrib> !mount | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Elssha> ty
<erUSUL> Elssha: a file? an iso? some other disk image format?
<Elssha> a partition
<Elssha> sry, i misspoke
<Elssha> cuz it will not let me do what jjp said to do ( mount -o remount,rw /<mountpoint> )
<Elssha> even when i do root
<Elssha> said remount is not supported
<erUSUL> Elssha: what error do you get?
<jjp_> elssha: what is your filesystem
<jjp_> ntfs ?
<Elssha> yup
<hickop> hi, i'm trying to have non smoothed fonts in chromium, is it possible plz ? My system font is verdana and I can use it non smoothed but not in chromium.
<Elssha> Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<txomon> hello, is there any way to allow users create groups without being sudoers?
<Elssha> like i said, i'm mounting it via pysdm but i looked through the options and none of them should make it read-only
<terry> remounting is not supported?  That's news to me.
<Elssha> idk
<Elssha> running 10.10
<Elssha> installed it on the weekend
<jjp_> elssha: mount -t ntfs-3g /<device> /<mountpoint>
<Elssha> that will make it read/write -able, right?
<erUSUL> txomon: make everyone able to run addgroup ? but it may be dangerous....
<karla> terry: to me as well, -o remount should do the trick
<txomon> erUSUL: That is non an option
<jjp_> txomon: may lead to group identifiers exhaustion or collisions
<Elssha> what do i put as device, just the name? or like the sda5 thing?
<terry> Elssha: mount -o rw,remount /home/what/ever   does not work?
<Elssha> this is the exact thing that gave me the error sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/cerberus
<txomon> jjp_: may I create an script that creates groups as I want
<terry> Elssha: You mount mount points (directories, not partitions)
<erUSUL> :)
<terry> Elssha: Maybe it is because you did not have sufficient permission
<Elssha> i used root
<Elssha> sudo
<terry> hummm
<Elssha> ~$ sudo mount -o rw,remount /media/cerberus
<Elssha> Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<jjp_> Elssha: what is the actual error ?
<Elssha> read above
<Elssha> got the same one when the remount rw thing was switched jjp's original
<jjp_> elssha: what 'mount' says for this device ?
<Elssha> huh?
<Elssha> it's mounted right now
<erUSUL> Elssha: grep mountpoint /proc/mounts
<jjp_> eslssha: yes, but with which options ?
<erUSUL> Elssha: paste the line you got
<jjp_> elssha: mount |grep media.cerberus
<Elssha> huh
<Elssha> i think the program is interfering
<Elssha> i got this when i tried mount
<Elssha> mount /media/cerberus
<Elssha> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Elssha> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Elssha> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Guest60134> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<terry> Elssha: Well, I don't think you can remount a filesystem that is in use. That may be the problem. If an application is accessing a file on that paticular mount point, you will probably be blocked from remounting.
<Elssha> but the program let me write to the volume before
<jjp_> elssha: can you actually umount the volume ? umount /media/cerberus
<terry> Elssha: You would have to close all applications that might be accessing files on that particular mount point and stop all processes that may be dealing with files on the mount point as well.
<jjp_> Elssha: you can find these app with lsof
<Elssha> unmounted
<terry> Elssha: If you can not umount it, then you will not be able to remount either.
<Elssha> unmounted it
<Elssha> now what?
<jjp_> Elssh: mount -t ntfs-3g /the/device /the/mountpoint
<terry> Elssha: Mount it rw
<jjp_> Elssha: do you know the device ?
<Elssha> nope
<Elssha> i know it's sda5
<Elssha> is that what you mean?
<jjp_> Elssh: fine
<terry> Elssha: If fstab has an entry for that particular device and mount point, that may be an issue as well.
<jjp_> Elssha: mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sda5 /media/cerberus
<terry> Elssha: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Elssha> mounted
<Elssha> checking if i can write to it
<terry> Elssha: There you go then.
<Elssha> yup
<Elssha> okay
<Elssha> one last q on this
<jjp_> Elssha: remember: ntfs i *bad*
<Elssha> if i put that command ( mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sda5 /media/cerberus) into start-up will that do it so i can uninstall the mounting program?
<jjp_> Elssha: no, update fstab
<Elssha> what is fstab though?
<ruan> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<desti_T2> https://store.unigine.com/products/stats/ :-))
<terry> Elssha: As jjp_ says, make entry in fstab to suit your needs.
<Silent93> hey, im using ubuntu server (10.10) how do I get it to share the internet connection from one device to another?
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Elssha> and in my case, for it to start at startup as rw what would i write (sry for or all asking but code is NOT my forte, i majored in bio >_>)
<terry> !ufw Silent93
<terry> !ufw | Silent93
<ubottu> Silent93: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Silent93> erUSUL: is that the correct way to do it on a server?
<jjp_> Elssha: is sda5 already mentioned in fstab ?
<erUSUL> Silent93: on a server follow the guide that uses iptables
<Elssha> let me open it
<terry> Silent93: Or you can just write a firewall script on your own.
<Silent93> thanks
<ruan> gedit /etc/fstab
<terry> Silent93: but ufw will write it for you.
<llutz> Elssha: to mount it writable by users, use gid/uid options in /etc/fstab
<Swatsicle> DCC SEND Crash Initialized
<erUSUL> Silent93: Ubuntu Internet Gateway Method (iptables) <<< thats the header
<LjL> Swatsicle: how fail
<ruan> crash initialised?
<Swatsicle> Pwhehe
<Elssha> sw                                0  0
<Elssha> /dev/sda5                                  /media/cerberus  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,users,umask=000  0  0
<Swatsicle> It works on other servers ^^
<Swatsicle> For unpatched routers
<Swatsicle> Pwhehe
<sipior> Swatsicle: congratulations; i crown thee King of the Internet Losers.
<Silent93> thanks :)
<ruan> lol
<Elssha> i assume i'm supposed to change the ro to rw
<Elssha> ?
<Swatsicle> Yay,
<ruan> hold on
<terry> Silent93: You might also be interested in: http://connie.slackware.com/~alien/efg/
<Dr_Willis> Elssha:  you may want to check the 'ntfs-3g' docs.
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2010.8.8-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 89 kB, installed size 296 kB
<andreylosev> what's a quick command to view free space on my hard drive?
<Swatsicle> There they go.
<ruan> heres my ntfs drive on fstab:  UUID=1A1433381433166B        /mnt/ntfs     ntfs-3g
<terry> andreylosev: df
<Dr_Willis> hees my NTFS fstab --> UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE/media/Videos1000ntfs-3gdefaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf800
<andreylosev> thank you terry
<ruan> lol
<Dr_Willis> oops tabs dident paste...
<Dr_Willis> hees my NTFS fstab --> UUID=2464FA8664FA59CE  /media/Videos1000   ntfs-3g   defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<ruan> no other options set here, works perfectly
<terry> ruan: Where ever UUID=1A1433381433166B  is  ;-/
<ruan> drive uuid
<terry> ruan: sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ruan> yeh, i knoe
<cube1> did skype release an update for linux!?!?
<ruan> sudo fdisk doesn't provide uuid, blkid did afaik
<andreylosev> is there any way to make a livecd persistent?
<erUSUL> andreylosev: on a usb dongle
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<compdoc> persistent in what way?
<terry> ruan: But sudo fdisk -l will tell you where your partitions are.
<ruan> sudo blkid  for uuid
<ruan> and sudo fdisk -l for partitions on hard drives
<andreylosev> erUSUL, I want a cd to be persistent like a usb dongle
<andreylosev> also, I don't like the word dongle
<ruan> df for fast usage info
<erUSUL> andreylosev: a cdrom is a read only media what you ask is phisically impossible
<ruan> what about cd-rw?
<terry> cube1: Try skype.com
<ruan> andreylosev: tried a cd-rw?
<filip> is there a way to disable local Xserver in the gdm configuration?
<terry> ruan: You can not change the fact that a cdrom filesystem is not rw
<ruan> terry: cd-rewritables
<terry> ruan: You can not change the fact that a cdrom filesystem is not rw
<ruan> terry: i know it's not rw, but it can still be erased and re-used
<terry> ruan: Well sure, you can use the same media disk to write a new image to, (but that was not the question).
<wolter> is it only in my install, or does <Control>F in nautilus doesn't really search files, but sorts the last accessed by date and type?
<ruan> wolter: it seems to search for me
<wolter> then it may be that I have nautilus elementary :S
<ruan> wolter: lists files matching searched query
<terry> wolter: Myabe you have a dead key?
<wolter> terry, dead key?
<terry> wolter: defective key or keyboard?
<wolter> ? no, my F works fine haha and so does my Control
<terry> wolter: Does Ctrl-F work on firefox?
<terry> or other apps?
<iceroot> terry: sure
<suoyuhe> ?
<solaris0> Ctrl-F lets you search for a word on the current page
<rjgonza> any recommendations for an app to interface with my apc ups
<wolter> is anybody using nautilus elementary that could check how their search function works?
<sf_> hi. somehow after the last apt-get upgrade, I now cannot start mysql anymore "start: Job failed to start"
<sf_> any idea how to figure out why? there's nothing in /var/log/messages
<Ubuntu_Fedora> how to login as root in Ubuntu?
<sf_> Ubuntu_Fedora: su -
<Ubuntu_Fedora> how to set password for anyuser through command line
<sf_> Ubuntu_Fedora: passwd <user>
<terry> iceroot: ?  Sure what?
<jjp_> wolter: Ctrl + f works fine for me on nautilus for search
<wolter> nautilus elementary?
<wolter> ill post a screenshot
<jrib> !root | Ubuntu_Fedora
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Fedora: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SimonPHOENIX_> hello, how clean system ubuntu?
<SimonPHOENIX_> i mean temporary files etc...
<compdoc> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<compdoc> funny bot
<hack> hello world!!!
<Ubuntu_Fedora> ubottu, That means i should be user and do everything with sudo instead of root ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackCode> please, how can i add a crontab ?
<terry> SimonPHOENIX_: Most of us Linux users do not find the need to clean temporary internet files, if that's what your talking about.
<Ubuntu_Fedora> yeah jrib thats for you
<hack> how i can made sound mouse click in ubuntu?
<wolter> http://i.imgur.com/P3cB3.png
<jrib> Ubuntu_Fedora: yes
<terry> SimonPHOENIX_: But that is done via the browser.
<wolter> I Toto's discography ^
<karla> blackCode: just edit /etc/crontab
<ikonia> karla: no
<ikonia> blackCode: crontab -e as the user
<jjp_> blackCode: try crontab -e
<Ubuntu_Fedora> \That means i should be user and do everything with sudo instead of root?
<terry> SimonPHOENIX_: If you're using firefox:  Tools -> Clear Recent History
<blackCode> crontab -e, doesn't save
<Krabbe> Ubuntu_Fedora yes, where's the problem? You get used to it :)
<ikonia> blackCode: it does
<karla> blackCode: it will after you save the file in the editor
<blackCode> ikonia, after i finish my edit, how ccan i save it ?
<sf_> starting mysql gives me 'start: Job failed to start'
<sf_> any idea how to debug that?
<SimonPHOENIX_> i mean, i want to clean temp files on server, there is not any browser
<ikonia> blackCode: when you exit the text editor it saves
<Ubuntu_Fedora> till now i dont have any problem in using sudo its all fine...to me it is secure as well... I get another chance to think about what i m about to do
<karla> blackCode: well it depends, which editor are you using?
<terry> SimonPHOENIX_: Well, you selectively delete them.
<blackCode> karla, your solution is worked :) thanks
<terry> SimonPHOENIX_: Are you low on disk space?
<hack> can I Enable mouse click sound in Ubuntu?
<SimonPHOENIX_> terry: no, but i want to clean every day temp files
<SimonPHOENIX_> with cron
<wolter> jjp_, but do you have nautilus elementary? If you do, could you take a loot at this screenshot? http://i.imgur.com/P3cB3.png
<blackCode> karla, so, i go inside the crontab file and just add the script tht i need to run anywhere ?
<ikonia> blackCode: no, you should not do that
<ikonia> blackCode: you should use crontab -e to use the correct format to run a script at the desired time
<karla> blackCode: yes, and then save the file, after that crontab will be updated for you
<blackCode> ikonia, i used crontab -e, and after i finished my edit, i couldn't save the data
<SimonPHOENIX_> ikonia, i know how to do, but i want to put some commands there
<SimonPHOENIX_> to clean my system
<karla> blackCode: why couldn't you save it???
<iceroot> terry: ah didn see it was a answer, thought it was a question from you
<terry> SimonPHOENIX_: Here is something that might be of interest to you:  http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28164/How_to_remove_temporary_files_in_Ubuntu_on_shutdown
<blackCode> karla, should i open iusing this (crontab -e) or (vi crontab -e) ?
<karla> blackCode: crontab -e
<ikonia> blackCode: the command is "crontab -e" not "vi crontab -e"
<royale1223__> is unity as good as gnome?
<karla> blackCode: but you have to issue some form of command to save the file before you exit the editor, otherwise it's as if you did nothing
<ikonia> royale1223__: it's personal taste, try it
<Xzil0> Hey guys I installed ubuntu 10.10 on VMWare Workstation 7, its on bridged connection. I have set ip address, gateway etc in ubuntu. It responds to pings i can ping host too but http dont work. Host is win7 and theres firewall exception for VMWare :S  Any1 can help me resolve issue?
<karla> blackCode: if it's vim, C-[ :wq
<terry> iceroot: Well you just said the word "sure"  I didn't understand what you were trying to say to me.
<karla> blackCode: with nano it's C-O
<royale1223__> ikonia, what do you thjnk?
<ikonia> Xzil0: dns ?
<ikonia> royale1223__: doesn't matter what I think, try it make up your own mind
<royale1223__> *think?
<Xzil0> ikonia dns is set to my router ip address
<ikonia> Xzil0: ok, but try lookups, test the look ups
<loser> hi, how can i execute a script of 00:05 am on 15th of march in crontab?
<Xzil0> ikonia i'll give it a try
<jjp_> loser: if not recurrent, use at, not cron
<llutz> loser: you can't give a  concrete date, use at/atd for that
<loser> i want to run it for one time
<llutz> loser: use at/atd for that
<jjp_> then at is what u need
<rjgonza> loser: at would be your best bet
<iceroot> terry: i though you asked if ctrl +f is working onm firefox
<royale1223__> ikonia, thanks
<loser> is it possible to do it with cron?
<llutz> loser: NO
<rjgonza> loser: it will have to run ever "15th of march" if you do it that way
<llutz> loser: count/read the answers you got here and in #debian too
<Xzil0> ikonia nslookup found the specified dns server
<loser> rjgonza: yes, i want it that way, can you tell me the crontab syntax please?
<erkan^> i have a question: where can I take a contact with development for Gmail/Google?
<llutz> loser: man 5 crontab
<ikonia> Xzil0: did a look up work ?
<Xzil0> yes
<ikonia> Xzil0: ok, so the problem will be your host not allowing out the http traffic
<jjp_> loser: 05 00 15 3 * your_command
<winnie_> can i get some help with lftp here?
<Xzil0> ikonia kk ill try something out. :)
<terry> Xzil0: netstat -taupn |grep httpd
<winnie_> sorry i'll just ask: i am trying to copy some files from my phone with a script using my phone, which works fine, i am trying to find the command to move all the files from one folder to another on the remote machine using lftp
<loser> 05 00 10 3 * /path/to/my/script
<loser> i think it should work
<rjgonza> loser: 0 0 15 3 * command
<Xzil0> terry: No result.
<winnie_> lftp -e "mirror -c $remotedir $localdir;quit" -u $user,$pass -p $port -d $adress                  <<<<<<<<<<< what should i add before quit so that it moves some files within the remote machine?
<bullgard> My EtherApe 0.9.8 shows network connections only flashing. What time parameter do I have to increase in order to change this? Diagram Refresh Period, Averaging time, Diagram Node Timeout, Node Traffic Timeout, Node Protocol Statistics, Link Traffic Statistics, Link Protocol Statistics, Global Protocol Timeout?
<ikonia> Xzil0: there shouldn't be a result, as you're not running a web server, you're trying to get out on port 80
<ikonia> bullgard: http://etherape.sourceforge.net/FAQ.html
<terry> Xzil0: Then there is your problem.  httpd is not listening
<loser> quit
<loser> oops
<terry> Xzil0: Or not running.
<terry> Xzil0: netstat -taupn
<Xzil0> I don't need web server, i can't go to any web site from guest ubuntu, but i can ping host machine from it
<lolens> Всем привет, подскажите, пожалуйста, как на флешку установочник винды записать с линукса? для нетбука надо..
<lolens> sorry
<ikonia> Xzil0: ok can you ping www.google.com
<FloodBot1> lolens: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> Xzil0: ps aux |grep httpd
<ikonia> terry: he's not trying to run a http server
<ikonia> terry: he's trying to look at websites on his virtual machine
<terry> Xzil0: Oh sorry, I missunderstood your question
<Xzil0> ikonia I'm getting request from google
<Xzil0> i mean response
<GuyLewin> Hello
<GuyLewin> I am running a ubuntu server
<GuyLewin> And in my auth.log
<ikonia> Xzil0: ok, so you have network connection to the public internet, so therefore it is most likley your host machine the windows machine, is blocking the request
<GuyLewin> I see someone broke into my server
<terry> Xzil0: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<GuyLewin> It just does "changed user `toor' information" like 6 times every second
<ikonia> terry: he just said he can ping google.com so dns is working
<Ubuntu_Fedora> terry, netstat -taupn < This command will give information about?
<GuyLewin> And there is also a r00t user
<GuyLewin> Which has a /home/r00t folder
<ikonia> GuyLewin: re-install your OS
<GuyLewin> ikonia: But I want to be sure it is not in the PHP files in Apache
<GuyLewin> That it won't happen again
<GuyLewin> Is there anyway I can check?
<Xzil0> I turned off the windows firewall and it's still not working.
<ikonia> GuyLewin: ok, then hire a security specialist to validate your php code
<terry> Ubuntu_Fedora: See what services you're running are listening to
<terry> ports
<terry> Xzil0: So you can ping google.com?  Yes?
<Xzil0> terry Yes i can.
<Ubuntu_Fedora> terry, How can i see open ports?
<ruan> Xzil0: if you can ping.. can you apt-get install anything?
<terry> Xzil0: But the browser does not?
<jjp_> Ubuntu_fedora: look for netstat
<ikonia> Xzil0: your browers isn't set to offline mode is it ?
<ikonia> Xzil0: or set to use a proxy.
<terry> Ubuntu_Fedora: The issue is not seeing open ports.  The issue is seeing what services are listening behind the ports.  (If there is no service listen on a given port it is not open for traffic.)
<Xzil0> ikonia terry apt-get doesm't work too it just says connecting ...
<Xzil0> It's something on the host
<spieva> czesc
<bullgard> ikonia: http://etherape.sourceforge.net/FAQ.html recommends to "Set node timeout to 0." i.) There is no "node timeout". Rather there are 3. ii.) Setting all 3 of them to 0 does not change the flashing representation.
<terry> Xzil0: You can resolve domain names.  You can ping domain names.  Yet you can not pass any traffic in any way?
<ikonia> bullgard: ok, there is a support email list on that site, try them
<hoodoos> what can be reason for core dump find not being created after kill -6 pid? no warnings/errors anywhere in syslog
<Xzil0> No i can't, only ping works.
<ikonia> hoodoos: what application
<terry> Xzil0: route -n ; ifconfig ; host av.com ; ping av.com ; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hoodoos> ikonia, oh, it's  a nodejs application
<ikonia> hoodoos: nodejs ?
<bullgard> ikonia: Ok.
<Xzil0> terry ikonia i found the problem. Its f**king avast -.-
<terry> .conf
<ikonia> Xzil0: controlt he language !
<ikonia> control
<hoodoos> ikonia, yes, v8 javascript engine, c++ application
<Ubuntu_Fedora> how can i clear history for commands being used?
<Xzil0> Sry, i pissed off cuz of Av -.-
<ikonia> hoodoos: not all applications will core dump be default, some have to be configured to do so
<hoodoos> ikonia, ah, okay
<ikonia> hoodoos: I don't know anything about yours though so can't comment
<Ubuntu_Fedora> How to use history commands ?
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Fedora: in what way
<hoodoos> ikonia, i will try to build it for debug, maybe it helps
<terry> Xzil0:
<terry> nameserver 192.168.1.3
<Ubuntu_Fedora> if i type history it will give me all the commands typed in terminal... How to clear it and use a specific number command ?
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Fedora: clear it remove .bash_history file in your home directory
<terry> Xzil0: route -n ; ifconfig ; host av.com ; cat /etc/resolv.conf ; ping -c 3 av.com
<terry> Sorry,, that is what I wanted to send you   ^^^^   Xzil0
<Xzil0> LoL. :D terry
<shomon> hi, is there a way these days to check if a site I set up is hackable? some kind of automated test to run some known attacks against it?
<shomon> or a better place to ask that!
<terry> Xzil0: So the Windows machine's firewall was  blocking traffic?
<kermit> should i run update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<karla> kermit: update-grub2 runs update-grub
<terry> Xzil0: You are running Ubuntu under VM?  Or MS Windows under VM?
<karla> kermit: so basically it doesn't matter
<kermit> karla: oh, thanks!
<pcypher> can someone please help with a cacti issue? the cacti room is not as lively as I had hoped
<AndrewMC> !ask | pcypher
<ubottu> pcypher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pcypher> I get this error when trying to poll for interface statistics:  + Executing SNMP walk for list of indexes @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.1' error?
<erkan^> hello, have someone expierence with http://code.google.com/p/pop-imap-troubleshooter/downloads/detail?name=pop-imap-troubleshooter-2.0.1.tar.gz ?
<AndrewMC> erkan^: ask your quesition
<pcypher> + Running data query [1].
<pcypher> + Found type = '3' [snmp query].
<pcypher> + Found data query XML file at '/usr/share/cacti/site/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'
<pcypher> + XML file parsed ok.
<pcypher> + Executing SNMP walk for list of indexes @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.1'
<FloodBot1> pcypher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcypher> + No SNMP data returned
<erkan^> i have a problem with imap, and
<erkan^> AndrewMC,
<erkan^> for gmail
<pcypher> so no snmp data is returned ...
<Camarata> !enter | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<terry> pcypher: How are youpolling for interface statistics?
<pcypher> snmp
<pcypher> and I can walk
<Ubuntu_Fedora> I am using 10.04 LTS... I Want to learn and use servers... Should i continue with the same version or upgrade to server...... Also any learning material regarding that .
<amin_> excuse me i said it in advanced
<erkan^> Yesterday till 15.00 o'clock worked Gmail - imap good on Thunderbird and BlackBerry. After 15.00 o'clock doesn't Gmail IMAP work. I can open website www.gmail.com and pop works good. but i want imap back
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Fedora: the desktop version is fine for learning
<amin_> Hi
<amin_> First:
<amin_> Code:
<amin_> Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<amin_> ADSL modem:
<amin_> Buffalo AirStation WBMR-HP-GN ADSL2+ Wireless-N Router High Power
<FloodBot1> amin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Camarata> Ubuntu_Fedora, 10.04 is an LTS version which means it is supported longer you are fine with that and many people will use that for servers that need long uptimes
<pcypher> terry: snmp spine
<erkan^> do you understad my question, Camarata and AndrewMC
<erkan^> ?
<pcypher> terry: snmp and spine rather
<cy3xx> .
<rockenrola> ubuntu 10.04. my sound card doesn't appear any more in pulseaudio. I see it with alsamixer. I tested the card with a livecd and it works. Different kernels doesn't help. Login as another user doesn't help either.  Any ideias?
<compdoc> erkan^, gmail imap works for me today
<cy3xx> chat
<erkan^> huh?
<Ubuntu_Fedora> thanks guys and how about configuration and material about servers like ftp, tftp etc..
<Camarata> Ubuntu_Fedora,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-desktop-vs-ubuntu-server-462043/ - that would be a decent forum read on the differences, usually updating from 10.04 to 10.10 is just a simple terminal command, I can't remember if it's a new kernel version and would need a reboot but there are no problems with running LAMP stacks or other such stuff on 10.10 at all
<searching> MT882 usb driver ? :))
<kubanc> anybody knows why i have pink color when i watch videos on youtube?
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Fedora: lots of info on the net
<pcypher> terry: snmp and spine
<ikonia> Ubuntu_Fedora: https://help.ubuntu.com is a good start
<erkan^> oh yes!!!
<terry> pcypher: Ive yet to use snmp, am installing it now.
<erkan^> it is now good, indeed compdoc
<ruan> kubanc: looks like a flash player issue
<pcypher> terry: wow... thanks
<Camarata> kubanc, there is an article i read yesterday specifically on that issue let me find it for you
<drc> kubanc: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<ruan> i've also heard of orange youtube videos
<erkan^> how can that, compdoc ?
<Camarata> kubanc, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<Camarata> sorry drc
<Camarata> :)
<compdoc> no idea
<FloodBot1> Camarata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drc> :)
<terry> pcypher: So what is the exact command  you used to produce the output you sent us?
<Camarata> ruan, ive mostly seen the issues with adobe/flash and ubuntu/browsers has to do with the hw acceleration option
<Guest60134> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pcypher> terry: hrmmm... not exactly sure... it looks like cacti is just doing an snmpwalk with values gathered rfom an xml... im just starting to learn this so I am not sure.
<Camarata> my work likes to remind me that "Linux browsers are unsupported" every time I do my time card, despite the fact I use Chrome or Firefox.  They be hatin'! :)
<Ubuntu_Fedora> Thanks guys help.ubuntu.com has information about Samba thats what i was looking for... Thanks once again for support. you guys are great :)
<Camarata> But I am assuming it's mostly the compatibility of 3rd party plugins within Linux such as Adobe's random issues sometimes
<pcypher> terry: so pretty much, I can snmpwalk from this host to the other from terminal, and cacti can poll for data using snmp and does not error...
<kubanc> Camarata, disable hardware acceleration worked for me, thnx for posting possible solutions
<Ubuntu_Fedora> Is there any visual learning for ubuntu as well ?
<Abhish> How do I reset my IRC password?
<pcypher> terry: you you are leaning toward a bad value from where its calling the walk
<Camarata> Ubuntu_Fedora, there is a wealth of information on Samba if you google "Ubuntu Samba" it's plenty there..
<amin_> i need help with my adsl modem setup  http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<pcypher> hmmm
<AndrewMC> Abhish: /msg nickserv help set password
<erUSUL> !manual | Ubuntu_Fedora
<Pici> Abhish: If you need it sent to your email address, ask for a reset in #freenode
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Fedora: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Abhish> AndrewMC I forgot my password, that requires I be logged in.
<Camarata> Abhish, #freenode can assist you with NIckServ issues.
<amin_> help
<amin_> http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<pcypher> terry: i dont know... im looking at the xml but cannot make heads or tails of it
<pcypher> terry: im going to try for local host.
<ahayes> Hello. Does anyone have some time/knowledge to help with a multipath boot issue?
<pcypher> localhost works
<pcypher> its gonna be permissions
<BluesKaj> ahayes, multipath boot ..pls expalin
<ibnu> can opera run in ubuntu?
<yeahyeahyeah> yes ibnu
<BluesKaj> ibnu, yes , there's a version in the repos
<ibnu> can opera run in ubuntu?
<ruan> ibnu: yes.
<ahayes> I've got multiple SAS adapters connected to redundant backplane controllers. I'm trying to get Ubuntu server booting of of a this setup (referred to as multipath or MPIO).
<AndrewMC> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<AndrewMC> ibnu: ^
<ruan> how is beer free?
<ruan> oh wait..
<yeahyeahyeah> you're free to buy it
<erUSUL> ahayes: maybe people in #ubuntu-server are more familiar with that kind of set up ?
<guampa> has someone used http://multicd.tuxfamily.org ? i'm trying to boot my multicd.iso from usb and some  OSes cant find their rootfs
<ahayes> erUSUL Ah OK. So many channels. :) I'll try there.
<erUSUL> guampa: we can not support some random third party iso image ... try in ##linux
<Joooon> hey guys I have a bit of an emergency anyone ahve experience with subversion?
<guampa> ok
<maco> Joooon: just ask the question
<Laurenceb_> hi
<yeahyeahyeah> hey
<Laurenceb_> is it possible to rfcomm connect 4 without sudo?
<Laurenceb_> i want to automate the setup
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to automatically connect the device instead or something... ?
<Joooon> Last night before I went to bed my SVN server was working fine, anyway this morning I tried to get my code from it and I get this error <m:human-readable errcode="2">
<Joooon> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<Joooon> </m:human-readable>.....my web svn is working fine and shows the code and every as still there
<Laurenceb_> i want other users to be able to use a bluetooth device without the root password
<maco> Joooon: is this svn-over-ssh with the ssh failing maybe?
<Joooon> I did modify my SSH server last night would that be theproblem?
<Joooon> but I'm using http to host the repos
<rockenrola> ubuntu 10.04. my sound card doesn't appear any more in pulseaudio. I see it with alsamixer. I tested the card with a livecd and it works. Different kernels doesn't help. Login as another user doesn't help either.  Any ideias?
<raido> Joooon: but when you do an update your doing it over ssh correct?
<Joooon> yes
<Joooon> This server is on a rack server down the hall the only way in is SSH
<raido> Joooon: Well, ive not seent that error but I have had SVN get wierd on me related to ssh differences. So I would suspect that whatever you did with ssh is causing the issue.
<Joooon> hmmph all I did was change the port from 22 to 23
<raido> Joooon: You need to make that change in the svn configs too. See here http://www.techper.net/2009/01/11/changing-port-number-of-svnssh-subversion-protocol/
<caliari> hi.. somebody can help my please..
<caliari> i don't know what do with that
<caliari> error while loading shared libraries: libgettextlib-0.17.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<raido> Joooon: oops, thats different
<Joooon> raido, when im doing a regular svn grab is uses SSH ? i thought it only used http
<ikonia> caliari: what are you doing to get that error
<raido> Joooon: thats for a tunnel
<erUSUL> caliari: what program gives that error? how did you installed it?
<ruan> caliari: you need the shared library to run whatever program requires it
<Joooon> hmm
<raido> Joooon: Well if your doing it from the command line its using ssh. You may be adressing the dir of your repo which is in a WWW rood dir but the xfr is going over ssh
<hylian> are ide/sata to usb devices compatable with ubuntu?
<Joooon> ooh no Im just accessing the server via commandline, im using HTTP for the actual grabs in my IDE
<aeon-ltd> hylian: should be
<hylian> aeon-ltd, that's good, because most of these manufacturers don't list anything outside of ms, ofcoarse.
<aeon-ltd> hylian: ide/sata to usb as in external HDDs then yes
<aeon-ltd> hylian: heh marketing trick, but yeah people have mounted them, as well as other peripherals
<hylian> aeon-ltd, no, to work on internal hd's to recover data when a machine goes capoot.
<raido> Joooon: oh
<chaos_theory> I have a problem, I run Linux mint 10, but nobody in the help channel has been able to help. So seeing as Linux mint is derived from ubuntu maybe you can help too. I have just installed linix mint 10 and it has blacklisted my wireless and my graphics drivers, how do I fix that?
<Joooon> raido, so like http://mydomain.com/svn/projectname and that was working great
<raido> Joooon: ok
<invisible_> hi there, just wanted to ask what the default shell (/bin/sh) would be in an ubuntu 10.04 ?
<invisible_> i cannot get that type of info for every release of ubuntu
<invisible_> but i see people mentioning dash
<invisible_> and saw dash as set the default from version 6 of ubuntu
<raido> invisible_: bash
<invisible_> is dash still the default ?
<Pici> invisible_: The default login shell for all releases of Ubuntu is bash, /bin/sh is symlinked to dash though.
<hylian> aeon-ltd, i found the answer, which is 90+% yes.
<erUSUL> invisible_: /bin/sh is dash in ubuntu
<Joooon> raido any idea?
<invisible_> oh, i understand now
<GuyLewin> Not sure if it's related to ubuntu more than httpd
<invisible_> had a few scripts distributed using /bin/sh which used bash functinality
<GuyLewin> But when I try and ping my server
<invisible_> and didn't know why they failed
<GuyLewin> Most of my requests are timed out
<invisible_> thank you very much for the help
<GuyLewin> Not sure what to do
<systemf1> 123
<erUSUL> invisible_: your fault if they use bash you have to use #!/usr/bin/env bash or #!/bin/bash
<raido> Joooon: sorry pal, I never used it like that, you have me at loss
<llutz> invisible_: if you write bash-scripts, put /bin/bash into the shebang to be on the safe side
<Joooon> np, thanks for trying.
<Joooon> bah this sucks I needed the code from 9am
<chaos_theory> hey Linux mint has blacklisted my wireless drivers and my graphics card drivers. How do I fix this
<invisible_> indeed
<v0lksman> I need to write a script that chooses a audio device, then an associated profile and then chooses said device for sound output.  Any ideas where to start?
<ikonia> chaos_theory: you ask in linux mint support IRC
<ikonia> !mint | chaos_theory
<ubottu> chaos_theory: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<invisible_> tyvm all
<chaos_theory> They can't help me, so I was thinking as they are so similar you guys could help
<ikonia> chaos_theory: sorry, no, we don't support mint
<chaos_theory> sigh okay
<systemf1> 111
<killerkristin1> what is the off topic channel for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ot > killerkristin1
<ubottu> killerkristin1, please see my private message
<ruan> !ot | killerkristin1
<ubottu> killerkristin1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<killerkristin1> thx
<GuyLewin> When I'm pinging my Ubuntu server, most of my requests get timed out. I'm not sure why :S Can anyone please help me?
<ikonia> GuyLewin: most or all
<GuyLewin> most
<GuyLewin> about 50-70%
<GuyLewin> different each ping
<ikonia> GuyLewin: either your network cards speed/duplex settings are miss-matched or you have a fault on your network
<GuyLewin> On my server or my computer?
<GuyLewin> Because when I try and ping google for example it works fine
<ruan> GuyLewin: from the server and your computer?
<ikonia> GuyLewin: probably the destination device then
<systemf1> 123
<GuyLewin> I see
<GuyLewin> OK thanks, maybe re-installing the OS might solve/
<GuyLewin> ?
<v0lksman> GuyLewin, try mii-tool on the ubuntu server...
<ikonia> GuyLewin: doubtul
<ikonia> doubtful
<GuyLewin> Since it's on Rackspace Cloud
<ikonia> GuyLewin: contact them for network support
<ikonia> GuyLewin: then can confirm the settings from the switch
<GuyLewin> k, trying
<systemf1> 000
<ruan> systemf1: any reason for the random numbers?
<systemf1> 终于文字可以变颜色了
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ruan> !cn | systemf1
<ubottu> systemf1: please see above
<abstrakt> how can I get find to only display directories with a certain exact depth?... not just max depth, but exact depth?
<Katusha> hi
<systemf1> ！cn
<katselphrime> wow there's a chinese channel?
<ruan> yeah, theres a channel for most languages
<erUSUL> katselphrime: there are locol channels for many languages
<erUSUL> loco*
<aeon-ltd> so uhh is 11.10 really called oneiric ocelot?
<ruan> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<abstrakt> nevermind
<abstrakt> maxdepth = mindepth!
<abstrakt> :)
<aeon-ltd> uhhhh . no comment.
<ruan> lol
<v0lksman> Maverick 10.10 is there a way to control audio devices and profiles from CLI?  would asoundconf mess things up if I install it?
<systemf1> ruan,!cn|systemf1 what?
<hoodoos> guys, any idea why core dump file can be truncated? gdb says it should be 18 megabytes, but I have 1 megabyte really, where did they go? :)
<Pumpkin-> hoodoos: I think its a ulimit value
<Pumpkin-> but that might be from another unix, and not linux
<Pumpkin-> its been a while :)
<kpettit> any ideas how to fix it when my window manager pukes?  Every once in awhile I get a app that dies and it kills all the window borders, the parts that have the close,minimize,maximize bits.
<erUSUL> hoodoos: check "ulimit -a"
<kpettit> I'd like to avoid logging out/in when that happens if possible
<v0lksman> kpettit, using compiz?
<kpettit> v0lksman, I think so.  It's whatever the default is
<erUSUL> kpettit: use fusion-icon
<v0lksman> kpettit, default depends on drivers I think....
<v0lksman> damn u erUSUL  :)
<aeon-ltd> kpettit: alt-f2, 'compiz --replace' or 'metacity --replace'
<v0lksman> nice
<v0lksman> even better
<Pumpkin-> hoodoos: yeah, its ulimit. search for ulimit in "man bash". Should have everything you need.
<hoodoos> erUSUL, it look like https://gist.github.com/862530
<kpettit> v0lksman, you rock man.  It was compiz.  Thanks
<kpettit> I'm using 11.04 and it's got some bugs.  Some of my dev stuff keeps kill things
<v0lksman> hahaha...it was erUSUL and aeon-ltd that gave the answer...I just asked a q.. :)
<erUSUL> hoodoos: core file size          (blocks, -c) 0 <<< in theory you shouldn't be getting even that MiB
<v0lksman> I'm just in it for the karma
<erUSUL> hoodoos: do ulimit -c 9999999999 ( or any other large value ) then run gdb/whatever
<skrite> hey all, having trouble getting an esata drive to be seen after dist-upgrade
<skrite> i remember before i had to tell the bios to enable the esata, but cannot find where to do that now
<hoodoos> erUSUL, yes, ulimit -c unlimited healed that thanks
<Guest15299> good afternoon everyone
<erUSUL> hoodoos: no problem
<Guest15299> i finally made the VGA external display to work :)
<erUSUL> skrite: check bios manual ?
<erUSUL> !yay | Guest15299
<ubottu> Guest15299: Glad you made it! :-)
<ruan> lol
<CharlieSu> Hi,  I have a virtual host that picks up any domaing like *.qa.mydomain.com   where * is build numbers..  (Example: 123.qa.mydomain.com, 333.qa.mydomain.com).  Is there to parse the hostname and store the build number in a HEADER?
<Guest15299> now i d like to use an android phone as a trackpad, using something like Telephone mouse or android phone
<Guest15299> android trackpad. Do you know how can this be acheived?
<kpettit> Guest15299, there are a bunch of android apps in the appstore for that.
<erUSUL> CharlieSu: in a shell script?
<kpettit> Basically VNC type apps
<CharlieSu> erUSUL: in Apache..
<Guest15299> kpettit, do you know one working? i can  t make them work in linux
<Guest15299> nor in windows actually
<shomon> gmote
<Guest15299> shomon, thanks.
<skrite> erUSUL, he he thanks, forgot i even had one
<kpettit> Guest15299, I'm checking...
<erUSUL> CharlieSu: ask in #httpd ?
<shomon> not tried it for a while... so ymmv
<Guest15299> kpettit, android trackpad looks GREAT
<CharlieSu> erUSUL: yeah..  dead
<dhoine1> товарищи, помогите настроить таблицу роутинга.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409687 вот тут расписана похожая проблема и ее решение. Моя таблица роутинга в рабочем состоянии выглядит так:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/577920/ Теперь вопрос на мильйон - что нужно подстаÐ
<Guest15299> kpettit, problem is that i don t understand the questions asked
<jiga> anybody knows of some standalone script that generates file icons like nautilus?
<erUSUL> !ru | dhoine1
<ubottu> dhoine1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dhoine1> там сплошные флудеры
<Guest15299> it asks the Host ipv4 address
<Guest15299> and the host port;;; ?
<Guest15299> what should I fill there?
<kpettit> Guest15299, I'm loading it.  One sec...
<dhoine1> comrades, help customize the routing table. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409687 here painted a similar problem and its solution. My routing table is in working condition is as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577920/ Now the question on milyon - what to substitute for 192.168.1.0/24 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/577921/ to the Internet earned.
<kpettit> Guest15299, that one kind of sucks.  Requires you to install a client on the desktop
<Guest15299> kpettit, oh i see. a lot then suck
<Guest15299> i saw one by bluetooth, but my pc doesn t have bt
<Guest15299> gmote also needs a remote server.
<kpettit> I wish they had synergy for mobile.  I love that app for my desktops to share mouse/keyboard
<v0lksman> I can't be the only one that needs to switch audio devices on the fly....IE PC speakers switch to Bluetooth headset for a call, back to PC speakers when done etc...is there an app?  do I need to write my own scripts?  how do others manage this?
<Guest15299> kpettit, don t know it...
<Guest15299> what is the idea of it?
<bambang> hwy gys
<erUSUL> v0lksman: device switching on the fly is one of the main selling points of pulseaudio
<kpettit> Guest15299, It allows you to use one keyboard/mouse on multiple computers.  So I have a Linux/mac and windows computers all right next to each other with 3 monitors.  WIth synergys I move my house to the edge of one screen and it starts controlling the next one.  So it's seemless
<Guest15299> kpettit, with bluettoth there is Telephone mouse
<v0lksman> erUSUL, so how do you setup shortcuts?  It kinda sucks to have to go into gnome-volume-control each time and change it mannually (in my case 3 settings on 3 tabs)
<Guest15299> kpettit, this is cool!!!!
<Guest15299> kpettit, nonetheless, i only have one old laptop, nothing else..
<erUSUL> v0lksman: maybe in the pulseaudio channel know?
<kpettit> I love it.  You can setup region's on your screen so if you move your mouse to the right edge it controls computer X or whatever
<v0lksman> erUSUL, not a bad idea! :)  will try my luck there...thanks!
<Guest15299> this is cool indeed. i have an old laptop, with a damaged screen. so i use my TV as a main panel; sitting in my sofa, bluetooth keyboard, but no mouse... that s why i d like to get my mobile fr it
<Zuzak> that synergy thing looks awesome
<Dr_Willis> synergy is handy.
<Dr_Willis> it can be a little confuiseing at first to setup. and I think theres some bugs where some meta-keys can get stuck,.
<Guest15299> Dr_Willis, would you know of an app converting the android device in a touchpad/trackpad?
<jmwpc> I've had good luck with Synergy... Linux laptop on the right, windows dual monitor machine on the left for work. The only problems I have ever had are with Photoshop
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  I got my pc working as a keyboard for my android.. seen some android-mouse app in the app store. but never tried it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  that altrix4g phone can work as touchpad. :) saw that in the store/demo.. which was a neat trick
<Guest15299> Dr_Willis, thanks. I ll look at it!
<Roasted> With Ubuntu on a Windows domain, does anybody know how to prevent the need from using DOMAIN\ in front of the user name you want to log in as?
<kpettit> Guest15299, Are you going to be using your linux box for multimedia stuff?  If so Boxee is a good app and it has a good remote app on Android
<ruan> is there a download manager which tries to resume a download if it fails?
<Dr_Willis> XBMC  and vlc both have android-remote features :)
<Guest15299> kpettit, basically, i d like to use the laptop. the screen is out. so i must go through VGA and TV, but it must go smooth
<Dr_Willis> boxee uses xbmc i think dont it?
<ruan> after x seconds
<kpettit> boxee, yes.
<Roasted> does XBMC finally offer 64 bit mode or are the developers still self righteous and think 32bit for life?
<kpettit> boxee uses xbmc I mean.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  Hmm . i just installed xbmc on my 64bit systems
<Dr_Willis> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in maverick
<kpettit> Roasted, I have no idae.  I've got it running on my ubuntu 64bit machine with default packages
<Dr_Willis> Its not in the default repos. :) i frogot...
<Guest15299> Dr_Willis, kpettit: right, but i don t want it to be a box. it s an old box, slow, and i fear installing more thinkgs on it could make him go worse
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, that answers my questions then. 2 years ago or so I was on XBMC and it wouldnt let me install it on my 64 bit rig. I asked on the forums and the XBMC team freaked that I dont need that much RAM anyway and why am I in need of more than 3gb of RAM, etc.
<Roasted> basically defending their view of 32 bit for life.
<Roasted> glad to see it's changed, though. that was a ridiculous conversation that day.
<Guest15299> Roasted, Dr_Willis, etc: is it hard to install xbmc? is it okay with 512 RAM?
<Dr_Willis> i almost bought a BoxEE the other day..
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  enable the proper repos.. sudo apt-get install xbmc. No idea on ram.
<Roasted> Guest15299, I never ran XBMC on less than 2gb of RAM, so Ic ant comment. Last I used it it was easy.
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  you may want to stick with vlc
<kpettit> Guest15299, I'd install boxee instead of xbmc.  The packages are alot easier to install and there are addons like the remote for andoid/iphone and such
<jiltdil> i have some pictures in zip how to extract it via command in terminal?
<mari> hola
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont recall ever seeing a 'boxee' program.. just xbmc..
<kpettit> Guest15299, I think it depends on your video card.   Give it a try.  Doesn't hurt to check it out
<Guest15299> ok. so xbmc: no; vlc: wellm, i d like to use the whole desktop with a mouse...
<kpettit> http://www.boxee.tv/download
<Dr_Willis> xbmc also is a bit heaver on the video requirements..
<kpettit> oh they do have a 64bit version now.  Cool
<bentech4you> my wifi is not working..how to fix that.?
<bentech4you> i tried to install the firmware..that also failed
<Roasted> bentech4you, what chip
<kpettit> bentech4you, you can try to click on "System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers" to see if it picks up anything.  Otherwise you needs to google ubuntu and your hardware
<bentech4you> my chip is "0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)"
<chaos_theory> anyone know any good software to compress PDF files? like an epic compression %
<ruan> chaos_theory: best compression i've seen is 7z
<Ziber> What would stop apache from recognizing PHP? I can run PHP on the commandline, but it just shows a blank page on my site.
<chaos_theory> ruan: how do I compress it into 7z?
<sipior> chaos_theory: unless the pdf files are very special indeed, you are unlikely to see a great benefit from any file compression.
<Dr_Willis> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SimonPHOENIX_> how can i connect with my server from ubuntu like tunnelier to ubuntu also?
<SimonPHOENIX_> i have not any ftp server there
<Dr_Willis> SimonPHOENIX_:  ssh can do tunnles..
<Guest15299> thanks
<sipior> chaos_theory: beyond the basic compression that most pdf files employ. (assuming you're writing the pdf files yourself)
<SimonPHOENIX_> i know, but how to open window like gnome for example?
<nameless`> SimonPHOENIX_: ssh -X
<bentech4you> in additional drivers it shows that "Broadcom STA wireless driver" and the message is like "This Driver is activated but not currently in use"
<chaos_theory> sipior: do you know of any software which I can open and edit the pdf and change the quailty?
<Dr_Willis> SimonPHOENIX_:  'ssh -X remotebox' run the app from the terminal you are in..
<brian> msg nickserv identify r8az0d3a
<jetsnoc> msg nickserv identify r8az0d3a
<Dr_Willis> SimonPHOENIX_:  thats not really a tunnel. thats just x forwa4reding.
<jetsnoc> hahahaha
<nameless`> lol brishu jetsnoc fail
<Dr_Willis> try again jet :)
<sipior> chaos_theory: the quality of what, exactly? the compression?
<jetsnoc> fail fail fail
<Dr_Willis> Phail even
<bentech4you> but my wireless is not working
<chaos_theory> sipior: well the end result is to have a odf which is  quite a bit smaller than the one I have now
<silverlightning> anyone using xchat?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Boxee on Ubuntu can do netflix? I dident think netflix worked on any linux..
<ginnn> how do I hide the home, desktop, and trash icons in the sidebar of Nautilus?
<jetsnoc> mmmm good thing that was a throw away password and it's changed now
<Dr_Willis> silverlightning:  lots of people use it.
<chaos_theory> *pdf
<bentech4you> please help me
<dogukan> hi
<larious> actually I am new to ubuntu and I have passion for this os and need to install my modem so that I can be able to browse but it fail and this cant let me connect to the internet, someone have any Idea on this issue
<jetsnoc> wow this channel has a lot of whiners
<sipior> chaos_theory: have a look at pdftk. i suspect you won't see much improvement, but you can have a go.
<Dr_Willis> larious:  what kind of modem?
<dogukan> i can't see system tray icons on 11.04 unity
<larious> Huawei
<silverlightning> good, do you know how do I connect to a server like maya.2012info.ca Dr_Willis? I cannot make my xchat connect
<chaos_theory> sipior: thanks I will give it a try
<Guest15299> boxee downloaded,  i click on the deb file, nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> dogukan:  see #ubuntu+1 channel. for 11.04 and i think that part is a work in progress.
<jetsnoc>    silver: /server maya.2012info.ca
<berkes> hmm. I can only use my webcam when running Cheese as sudo. Should my user be in some particular group?
<dogukan> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<larious> Dr_Willis: do you have any Idea on how I can install it to work
<silverlightning> jetsnoc, thanks will try it right away
<Ziber> What would stop apache from recognizing PHP? I can run PHP on the commandline, but it just shows a blank page on my site.
<opie> ziber: you did manual restart after adding php?
<jetsnoc> Ziber: after you installed php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 be sure to restart apache, common pitfall, module is loaded but apache knows nothing about it so restart the apache2 service
<Dr_Willis> larious:  what kind of modem is it?
<Ziber> jetsnoc: restarted it a number of times, no effect.
<bentech4you> please check this http://pastebin.com/1nbTnrp6..please help me to solve my wifi issue
<larious> Dr_Willis: Huawei EC226
<Dr_Willis> larious:  cable modem? dial up? dsl?
<noob> hey , is unity stable to be used on ubuntu 10.10
<vio> holaaaaaaaa
<larious> Dr_Willis: USB broadband
<opie> hey there vio
<Dr_Willis> larious:  so it is from the cable company?
<vio> españa
<Guest15299> Dr_Willis, kpettit. boxee installing. but there are no remotes in android. only remotes for contrl¡olling mulimedia player
<bentech4you> please help me
<buttclincher> can yall helpwith samba
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  look again. I found several xbmc remotes. and several vlc remotes.. and a few roku remotes..
<AbuBadr> hi there
<larious> Dr_Willis: I dont use cable
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  boxee seems to be using xbmc.
<buttclincher> hows good with samba
<berkes> NM /dev/video0 was owned by "video" group. Added myself and cam is working again for normal user.
<buttclincher> anyone know how to fix samba
<Dr_Willis> buttclincher:  depends on the problem. Samba docs are in the samba-doc package  (like 3 books worth of docs and guides)
<vio> buna
<Dr_Willis> buttclincher:  so be more specific in the issue.
<vio> nu vb nimeni cu mine
<LjL> !es | vio
<ubottu> vio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AbuBadr> i tried everything to install java with no luck! :(    how can i get it to run in google chrome?
<larious> Dr_Willis: dont know how to answer that question .....
<Dr_Willis> larious:  is this a wireless 3g thing? using the DSL phone lines?  How is the thing plugging into the internets?
<silverlightning> abubadr, have you all the restricted packages ?
<ruan> is there a download manager which tries to resume a download if it fails?
<buttclincher> well the problem im having with samba is that it cant find the pcs by name.. looks like nm is rewriting /etc/resolv.cof
<gedO> Hey, can someone help me with flu.x????
<karla> ruan: wget -c ?
<larious> Dr_Willis: Is a wireless 3G plug in with USB
<bentech4you> no one helping me
<bentech4you> :(
<buttclincher> i cant find anything onloine
<gedO> Hey, can someone help me with flu.x????
<Dr_Willis> buttclincher:  i 'cheat' and edit my /etc/hosts and set up static ip's on all the machines.. I think theres some other ways to get around that.
<AbuBadr> silverlightning, what are they? is there an easy way to do so?    i'm new to linux
<silverlightning> abubadr, I had major trouble with java on one of my laptops, but on the other ubuntu slided on like a well oiled chain, no trouble at all with java, flash or anything
<karla> ruan: you can even set it to unlimited retries
<juniour> hi
<gedO> Hey, can someone help me with flu.x????
<pcypher> still cannot solve my cacti problem
<larious>  Dr_Willis: Is a wireless 3G plug in with USB
<Dr_Willis> buttclincher:  i think someone mentioned using a dns proxy or somthing the other day to get that working.. but i only have a 5 pc lan. so its not that big an issue.
<AbuBadr> silverlightning,  weird!
<jiltdil> i have a directory on desktop. how to go through command in terminal to this directory?
<silverlightning> abubadr, just search for "restricted" in package manager and they will turn up. Marke off and apply,
<Dr_Willis> larious:   Never used one.. but now at least you can form a complete/detailed question to ask others...
<gedO> Hey, can someone help me with flu.x????
<juniour> hi im runnig ubuntu via virtual box i wanna to increse the screen resolution how to do that
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  cd ~/Desktop/Location
<erUSUL> vio: esperanto ?
<Guest15299> Dr_Willis, okay, i ll try, but it seems this is not a touchpad/mouse: more a player control
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  rember Case is ImporntantT.. and you may want to check a bash guide or 2.
<larious>  Dr_Willis: can I show you something in pastebin
<dto> hi folks. Ubuntu seem to no longer have a "deactivate touchpad completely" checkbox.  using xinput to stop the touchpad only works for a short time---- Ubuntu re-enables the touchpad periodically.
<gedO> junior, do you have installed guest?
<karla> juniour: try in #vbox
<gedO> Hey, can someone help me with flu.x????
<overclucker> ruan: wget, or aria2 support continues
<gedO> Hey, can someone help me with flu.x????
<noob> hey , is unity stable to be used on ubuntu 10.10
<buttclincher> thx dr
<karla> ruan: and under firefox, DownThemAll
<opie> ged0: maybe, what issues are you having?
<silverlightning> abubadr, if you marked of for restricted and copyright stuff during the install process, restricted packages should instal problem free
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: should i to use   ~
<erUSUL> !repeat | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  time to check some bash tutorials.. ~ = /home/yoruusername/
<AbuBadr> silverlightning, thanks i'll try that
<drc> dto: try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<larious> Dr_Willis: you there
<kpettit> Guest15299, there is "Boxee WiFi Remote" in android marketplace
<bfvtech> im having an issue with the mouse left click on ubuntu 10.10 help plz
<SimonPHOENIX> im logged in but ssh -x remotebox doesnt work
<dto> drc: thanks !
<luckybunny> hey everyone. Been having a problem getting my NVIDIA driver installed http://pastebin.com/CgQVCiR9
<dto> drc: is there really no way to do this without a PPA?
<drc> dto: just wish there was one for xfce
<drc> dto: dunno, that was the easiest way I found
<SimonPHOENIX> how can i open window using ssh_
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<drc> dto: and it worked as advertised
<karla> SimonPHOENIX: X11 forwarding
<soreau> SimonPHOENIX: Not sure exactly what you mean. Maybe you want ssh -X?
<EzeQL> hi
<overclucker> SimonPHOENIX: ssh user@host -X guiapp, if you mean x11 forwarding
<drc> dto: the problem was "disable the touchpad totally"...there are other ways to "disable while typing"
<EzeQL> how can i find some text on *.php files?
<nameless`> EzeQL: grep text *.php
<karla> SimonPHOENIX: you also need a X server running on your ssh client side
<Zuzak> ah, is there a task manager hidden somewhere in ubuntu? I've got some programs that are refusing to stop running
<dto> drc: i tried that, it doesn't work. i just want to turn it off because the buttons on the touchpad are part of the touchpad, but ubuntu thinks they're part of the pointing surface, so i can't really click on anything
<karla> SimonPHOENIX: depending on the OS you might have to install that seperately
<soreau> Zuzak: Use kill(all) -9
<drc> dto: the thing I like about the way I sent was that it has an option to disable only while a mouse was pluged in
<Dr_Willis> SimonPHOENIX:  if you are on a linux machine.. and using X.. you open up a terminal... 'ssh -X remotebox'   log in, and run whatever app you want. it should appear locally.
<dto> drc: how do i start touchpad indicator now?
<Dr_Willis> larious:  ive never used a 3g modem. so have no idea what drivers or other things it may need. I just teather tomy cell phone.
<drc> dto: did you install that applet?
<dto> oh, it's not in Add to Panel, it's in Applications->accessories
<dto> found it
<drc> dto: enjoy :)
<dto> thanks drc :)
<SimonPHOENIX> karla, how can i install it on minimal version of ubuntu_
<Guest43310> helo
<Curly_Q> What is the command to check if Ubuntu has VNC installed also what is the command to initiate it?
<dto> ok now drc i have another question
<karla> SimonPHOENIX: apt-get install Xorg
<andreylosev> does anyone use aria2?
<dto> what is the status of Unity? i tried it the other day and it seemed interesting, but couldn't quite figure it out.
<andreylosev> how do I download a file using aria2 from bittorrent and ftp at the same time?
<Guest15299> boxee installed, how to run it?
<karla> SimonPHOENIX: actually... xorg not Xorg :)
<drc> dto: go
<dto> drc: what is the status of Unity? i tried it the other day and it seemed interesting, but couldn't quite figure it out.
<drc> dto: I hate Unity...end of discussion :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest15299:  it addas a boxee item to the video menu.......
<dto> drc: haha
<Guest15299> ok
<karla> SimonPHOENIX: or xserver-xorg for a more compact setup
<dio525i> please to anyone who can help i need assistance to patch kernel with this http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=97 i keep getting http://tinypaste.com/1049d1
<dto> i've been sort of in doubt about the ubuntu UX situation ever since they moved the X close window button to the far left where it is 1 pixel away from the File menu.
<dto> although, perhaps this is a ploy to make people use UNity where the menu is way up top
<drc> dto: but if you want to talk about unity, #ubuntu+1 or just to chat about it, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<dto> ok.
<jiltdil> DR_willis: how to check that my cpu is 64 bit or not? should i check in flags for lm?
<Dr_Willis> cat /proc/cpuinfo jiltdil  perhaps may tell you.
<SimonPHOENIX> i did install xorg, but when im using ssh username@host -x
<SimonPHOENIX> doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> SimonPHOENIX:  -X is differnt then -x
<Dr_Willis> SimonPHOENIX:  total opposites..
<Dr_Willis> and i think its ssh -X user@host
<larious> anyone can help me on how to install my USB modem
<nameless`> SimonPHOENIX: be awaware that the option Xforwarding must be set on the ssh config on your remote server
<larious> can anyone help me on how to install my USB modem
<nothingspecial> -x disables X forwarding
<Dr_Willis> larious:  man.. at least Give Details - so people dont play 20 questions with you again... its a 3g USB (insert brand)  ......
<Dr_Willis> BBL.
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr Willis. Nice to see you again.
<larious> anyone can help me on how to install my 3G Huawei USB modem
<SimonPHOENIX> someone know better idea to do that?
<larious> can anyone help me on how to install my 3G Huawei USB modem
<SimonPHOENIX> larious, i have same and i did not have any problem
<SimonPHOENIX> its searching device automaticly
<larious> SimonPHOENIX: please can you help me step on how to do that in ubuntu 10.04
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here used UltraVNC with Ubuntu?
<larious> SimonPHOENIX: this cant let me go on internet
<SimonPHOENIX> larious, im using 10.10, meybe you should upgrade to 10.10
<SimonPHOENIX> then
<larious> How do I upgrade when I dont have internet
<SimonPHOENIX> i even have drivers in ubuntu for that
<michel> Hi.
<larious> can you help me witht the driver
<ricenut> Anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CD?
<larious> SimonPHOENIX: can you help me witht the driver
<aaron11> Hello larious, SimonPHOENIX are you helping him too?
<Curly_Q> I entered  192.168.0.***   IP address to log into Ubuntu but I would like to know how to initiate ubuntu to receive that.
<larious> aaron11: am here
<michel> If I am to get a netbook for online browsing and having a portable personal file storage device/media center with sub-par specs, what is the best option for performance? Xubuntu?
<aaron11> larious, You need to get something called usb_modeswitch.
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: via ssh?
<michel> The system should preferably be user-friendly.
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: oh, i misread.. vnc
<Curly_Q> Via UltraVNC Bastidrazor.
<aaron11> larious, Are you on the computer which requiers the internet modem?
<larious> aaron11: can I download it to my window then transfer to to my Ubuntu
<larious> nope
<aaron11> larious, Ok, yes you can
<aaron11> ill give u the links
<aaron11> one second
<SimonPHOENIX> larious, start update manager system, should find drivers automaticly
<larious> aaron11: I have dual OS
<Curly_Q> I am logged in with SSH with a command prompt with the Linux server though. I am using another Windows box to VNC to the server.
<aaron11> larious, What modem is it in the first place
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: if you have ultraVNC running it should be waiting to accept a connection.
<larious> SimonPHOENIX: Have done that many times
<Curly_Q> Connection failed.
<larious> Huawei 3G EC226
<aaron11> larious, You know I was in the same situation as you.
<aaron11> Ok
<aaron11> larious, Have you tried google?
<Curly_Q> Bastidrazor, I am using a portable Ultra VNC client not the server.
<aaron11> larious, Ok let me give you some links
<larious> aaron11: yea but google didnt help
<bfvtech> can some one tell me how to get my mouse to work on ubuntu 10.10
<larious> aaron11: I will be very glad to solve my problem
<Curly_Q> I would like my Ubuntu Linux server to see the Ultra VNC client log into it.
<aaron11> larious, Oh it will be, hopefuly :)
<KapK> can anybody help me to install this please? http://nomnom.sourceforge.net/
<larious> aaron11: still waiting
<aaron11> larious, Ok download these: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/usb-modeswitch-data-20110227.tar.bz2 and http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/usb-modeswitch-1.1.7.tar.bz2
<Curly_Q> SSH works fine putty works fine and Xming and Xlaunch works OK but I am trying to use a GUI with Ultra VNC.
<aaron11> !patience | larious
<ubottu> larious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aaron11> hmmm... I still know how to use you lill guy! :)
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC  have you read this?
<Curly_Q> I will give it a try, I think I bookmarked that site though. Let me take a look.   Thanks.
<kilkor> Having a problem with nautilus mounting an SMB share with user/pass.  It seems to ignore the user:pass format in smb://DOMAIN;user:pass@ip/share.  I see some mentions of this as a possible bug back pre ubuntu 8.  Is this something that still isn't working?
<aaron11> larious, Are you getting those?
<larious> yea
<larious> let me download it
<KapK> can anybody help me to install this please? http://nomnom.sourceforge.net/
<aaron11> larious, Ok. Once you get it tell me.
<aaron11> KapK, Lemmy take a look
<KapK> cheers
<kilkor> Having a problem with nautilus mounting an SMB share with user/pass.  It seems to ignore the user:pass format in smb://DOMAIN;user:pass@ip/share.  I see some mentions of this as a possible bug back pre ubuntu 8.  Is this something that still isn't working?
<ricenut> Does anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CDs? CD boots directly into a try or install screen. I try to log out, found the option to rescue install but have no password for the session. Help, anyone knows a way around to do rescue install from the Ubuntu 10 cd?
<kilkor> argh.. sry
<Curly_Q> Bastidrazor what confounds me is that it uses commands like sleep and so on. What gives?
<aaron11> KapK, Uhhh... thats a weird thing. o.O
<larious> aaron you gave me twoi link, do I need to download the two
<aaron11> larious, Yes
<Curly_Q> command="/bin/sleep 4294967295":no-agent-forwarding:no-pty:no-user-rc:no-X11-forwarding:permitopen="localhost:5900" <public key>
<KapK> @aaron11, haha yeah. but have you got any idea how to install it?
<aaron11> KapK, Yes, have you worked with a terminal.
<aaron11> before
<KapK> yup
<KapK> i little
<aaron11> KapK, Do you have the tar.gz
<KapK> yup
<KapK> in the home folder
<ruan> what windows emulator would be best for gaming? wine isn't working for me
<bfvtech> how to get mouse to left click
<Curly_Q> Do I need a Public Key to accept VNC?
<jhonny> tengo una mini laptop acer aspire one y no se ve la camara
<aaron11> KapK, Have you tried the README?
<jhonny> necesito ayuda
<KapK> aaron11, yeah but didnt help a lot..
<Curly_Q> Using a SSH client automatically created a Public or private key.
<jhonny> quien me puede ayudar por favor
<aaron11> KapK, Ok open a terminal and go to the application's DIR
<Curly_Q> Linux accepted it.
<aaron11> KapK, Or does that sound to complicated?
<blackxored> is there a trustable way to try unity on maverick???
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: actually -read- that page.. hitting the hilights will help confuse you.
<KapK> aaron11, na im there
<larious> aaron11 have dont it
<larious> I mean have downloaded it
<Curly_Q> OK.
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> KapK, run sudo make
<aaron11> KapK, then sudo make install
<larious> So what nxt aarom
<aaron11> larious, Ok now, go place them somewhere comfortable
<larious> ok aaron
<aaron11> larious, Where did u put them
<KapK> aaron11, after sudo make it says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<larious> they are on my window
<aaron11> KapK, then try make install
<ddilinger> whats the easiest way to get ubuntu onto a computer with no booting options other than a hard disk?  if there any validity to the idea of copying the install disk onto a partion of the hd, and making it grub-bootable?
<aaron11> sudo make install
<Curly_Q> Bastidrazor, this is my first time trying VNC with Ubuntu. I don't mind doing the work if it does work.   :)
<larious> aaron are you there
<aeon-ltd> ddilinger: got windows? theres wubi
<ddilinger> aeon-ltd: nope
<ricenut> Does anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CDs? CD boots directly into a try or install screen. I try to log out, found the option to rescue install but have no password for the session. Help, anyone knows a way around to do rescue install from the Ubuntu 10 cd?
<ddilinger> aeon-ltd: i got raw computer with a hard drive
<aaron11> !who | larious
<ubottu> larious: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jhonny> I need help
<aaron11> !ask | jhonny
<ubottu> jhonny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KapK> aaron11, make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Curly_Q> Bastidrazor, I am trying to set this up remotely through SSH.
<aaron11> KapK,
<aaron11> one sec
<larious> aaron: are you there
<larious> ok
<aaron11> larious, Use tab to complete my name.
<aaron11> larious, Ok where are you
<aaron11> larious, Which directory I mean.
<svm_invictvs> Hey, using update-alternatives, is there a way I can get the program just to print out the installation path of a particular location of a library.
<svm_invictvs> er package, rather
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: that page tells you everything you need.
<ruan> what windows emulator would be best for gaming? wine isn't working for me
<bfvtech> could some one help me get my mouse to left click on ubuntu 10.10
<svm_invictvs> For instance I want to add to my .bashrc something like JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<svm_invictvs> But, I want to do it in such a way it will always set the selected alternative.
<coz_> hey all
<svm_invictvs> eg JAVA_HOME=`update-alternative list java` or something
<jhonny> how can enter a space of spanish
<aeon-ltd> !es | jhonny
<ubottu> jhonny: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hamush> can someone recommend a web browser that supports running multiple instances?
<ruan> hamush: multiple instances as in different processes?
<ruan> hamush: why exactly?
<ddilinger> ok alternate question,  when i load the nvidia binary driver on ubuntu 10.10 w/ 7100GS video card, it either locks the whole machine or fails.  Xorg.0.log says 'Initializing extension GLX' then 'Backtrace' as the last two lines of the file which leads me to think library incompatability
<ddilinger> any ideas?
<eBittin> somone near Stockholm wants a powermac 4400/200?
<Curly_Q> Bastidrazor, I read it about 25 times. It is giving me a headache. I will read it again and again. It is a bit abstruse. Probably my inexperience with VNC.
<aeon-ltd> eBittin: thats offtopic, also this isn't craiglist...
<hamush> ruan: i've got dual monitors implemented with multiple x servers and i'm trying to figure out a way to have browsers on both
<ddilinger> hamush: not typically with multiple x servers, at least thats not the easy way
<_Neytiri_> i have just installed ubuntu on my computer and no errors occurred in the installation but when i tried to start it, it wouldn't boot just a flashing _ on the screen
<ricenut> Does anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CDs? CD boots directly into a try or install screen. I try to log out, found the option to rescue install but have no password for the session. Help, anyone knows a way around to do rescue install from the Ubuntu 10 cd?
<ddilinger> _Neytiri_: give it 10 minutes on that screen?
<ddilinger> _Neytiri_: sometimes if the kernel level graphics dont initialize, i just get the blank screen while it checks the drives(fsck)
<_Neytiri_> it hasnt been to minuts yet but i can wait
<hamush> ddilinger: that's too bad... my graphics hardware is strange, so multiple x servers is my only option
<maslen2> Could someone help me with making an ubuntu machine into a transparent bridge?
<ricenut> Does anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CDs? CD boots directly into a try or install screen. I try to log out, found the option to rescue install but have no password for the session. Help, anyone knows a way around to do rescue install from the Ubuntu 10 cd?
<ddilinger> _Neytiri_: not sure it'll work, but its happened to me several times.  It wont have to do the check every time, just 1 a month or so
<_Neytiri_> ok
<_Neytiri_> it was a fresh install with quite a few large disks
<bastidrazor> hamush: chromium can have multiple processes running
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: the 'Guide to example scenarios' section should be telling you exactly what you need and how to do it.
<hamush> bastidrazor: not on multiple x servers, unfortunately... it's unsupported because of a profile sharing issue
<EzeQL> nameless` ty !
<bastidrazor> hamush: let me start a 2nd X and test.
<bfvtech> installed ubuntu 10.10 mouse will not left click googled problem found 6 different forums that said to install xserver-xorg-evdev and update did that and mouse worked for 5 min then stopped trying to find solution could some one help please
<nameless`> EzeQL: what about ?
<_Neytiri_> its still not booting
<hamush> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<EzeQL> => <nameless`> EzeQL: grep text *.php
<nishant> i installed gtalk from the browser how do I use it now ??
<Zwei> Hello, over 80% of my memory is in use as cache. What is going on? I have 4GB RAM and I'm using Lucid.
<schnuffle> Zwei: linux takes all te free memory to cache
<DarsVaeda> how do I disable the keyring password request after startup on maverick?
<bastidrazor> hamush: and you are right, it opens a new window on X1 instead of X2
<Zwei> schnuffle: oh. Thanks. I presume that if I need more memory, it'll be released from cache?
<schnuffle> Zwei: yes
<bastidrazor> hamush: possibly use firefox on X1 then chrome on X2?
<Zwei> schnuffle: thanks a lot.
<shan313> hi
<hamush> bastidrazor: that's what i've been doing :) it's a little bit cumbersome, though, since i'm so picky about my settings... i might try to research some kind of syncing mechanism for multiple profiles or something
<shan313> how to install google Earth on my ubuntu???
<hamush> bastidrazor: like an autosync profile on exit script, maybe
<schnuffle> shan313: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/06/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<bastidrazor> hamush: possibly have 2 profiles.
<bastidrazor> !googleearth | shan313
<ubottu> shan313: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<_Neytiri_> i dotn even see the grub bootloader popping up
<KapK> anyone knows a good method to download youtube videos?
<Guest19051> Hi, I am Ubuntu newbie
<skullboy> how do i derterman the number in this script "mplayer -zoom -fs -xy NUM video.avi
<skullboy> "
<Guest94765> Hi, ive had a problem since ubuntu 10.04 - when I run the live cd before install the drivers with my ati hd4900 card the screen/desktop is off the edges of my monitor
<Anomynous> KapK I know a good method
<KapK> what is it?
<skullboy> how do i derterman the number in this script "mplayer -zoom -fs -xy NUM video.avi"
<Guest19051> looking for software to control fans and cpu temp. anybody may suggest something?
<skullboy> how do i derterman the number in this script "mplayer -zoom -fs -xy NUM video.avi"
<Guest94765> 1920 x 1200, seems to effect all live cds since 10.04
<schnuffle> Guest19051: lm-sensors should do the job http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/127/how-to-control-fan-speed-lm-sensors-in-ubuntu
<delocated> Guest19051, rtsensors lm-sensors, do some digging
<Guest19051> thx, but it's still too complex
<skullboy> how do i derterman the number in this script "mplayer -zoom -fs -xy NUM video.avi"
<Guest19051> I need someting really simple to avoid digging into the system. Just install
<Junglism> hail ubuntu
<Guest19051> it's only the 3ed day I'am playing w/ubuntu
<piercedwater> Can someone suggest some cli usenet readers that assemble binaries after downloading, besides brag?
<Guest19051> like it very much but still the 3rd day only... :-(
<kilkor> don't think xchat worked to get this question out last time so I'm sorry if this get spammed.  I'm having some troubles with nautilus.  From terminal I do a nautilus smb://user:pass@ip/c$ to access a share from a windows box.  Nautilus acts as if I didn't specify a user:pass combo in the smb:// link.  Anyone familiar with this or know a workaround through command line to access/mount a windows share?
<delocated> Guest19051, you're going to have to 'dig' at some point. You're first step is to read the instructions, then ask for help
<delocated> You'll get better results that way
<bastidrazor> !manual | Guest19051
<ubottu> Guest19051: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest19051> I am into the subject for 5hrs now...
<Guest19051> and I know the RTFM principle :-)
<Guest19051> the hardware isn't mine and i am afraid to damage cpu and so on...
<bastidrazor> Guest19051: that isn't the point. the point is you read and learn before asking questions that the manual explains. you're knowledge base will improve also.
<bastidrazor> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<_Neytiri_> ddilinger,  it still hasnt booted up
<delocated> Well, if you are scared of hw damage, I would suggest you dont play with fan speeds
<Guest19051> thx ubottu, will do so
<schnuffle> ubottu: is a robot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest19051> just thought there is a ready made software just to be downloaded such as speedfan in M$
<ActionParsnip> Guest19051: what does it do?
<khrm> There is as told to you by ubottu
<ActionParsnip> !away | captn-gone
<ubottu> captn-gone: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<schnuffle> Guest19051: there is sensors-applet to display the values
<afman> Strange question if you are compiling something via command line how do you change the directory it is installed into?
<afman> So when you do make install
<afman> How do you change the target install directory
<ddilinger> afman: often times, make DESTDIR=/path/to/root install
<ActionParsnip> !away > captn-gone
<ubottu> captn-gone, please see my private message
<ddilinger> afman: or alternatively, to be more caccurate, ./configure --prefix=/path/to/perfix
<erUSUL> afman: most hae ./configure --install-prefix= or some such
<schnuffle> afman: moly in the configure step: ./configure --prefix/usr/local
<ddilinger> _Neytiri_:  :(
<ActionParsnip> afman: its defined in the makefile
<_Neytiri_> i didnet even see the boot loader pop up
<afman> Thank you so much that makes sense.
<_Neytiri_> could it be the 4 tb raid  drive i have?
<Guest19051> true, schnuffle. problem is it does display a blank window in ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: what video chip do you have, please?
<schnuffle> Guest19051: have you done sudo sensors-detect in a terminal to detect te sensors
<KapK> hey anybody know how to install this app? http://nomnom.sourceforge.net/
<TanKCR> morning, anybody know anything about SASL?
<_Neytiri_> its onbord, i believe its an intel chip
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: doubtful its any sized raid array
<Guest19051> no i didn't. it's my 3rd day and have no idea about console commands yet
<Guest19051> anyway thx for all suggestions  see ya...
<TanKCR> SASL anybody?
<schnuffle> Guest19051: then just read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Guest19051> OK, thx a lot
<_Neytiri_> i have had ubuntu on it before and it ran just fine, i just replaced all my drives
<schnuffle> TanKCR: A lot of hassle with SASL already, yes :)
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<TanKCR> schnuffle its killing me
<TanKCR> behind a stupid ATT device, and IRC is requiring SASL
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: i have to use it with my intel vga too
<rstacruz> how can I upgrade to Ubuntu+1 via the terminal?
<schnuffle> TanKCR: IRC requites SASL? please elaborate on your problem
<_Neytiri_> the bord is a old bord
<erUSUL> rstacruz: do-upgrade-release ?
<_Neytiri_> but it worked before i added in 2 2 tb drives
<TanKCR> schnuffle: I will post the error I get
<ActionParsnip> rstacruz: you mean natty?
<schnuffle> TanKCR: use pastebin
<_Neytiri_> i wonder if its 10.10 its not likeing
<erUSUL> rstacruz: do-release-upgrade perdon
<rstacruz> ActionParsnip: yes, natty alpha.
<afman> ddilinger: Thanks for the tip that worked like a champ.
<rstacruz> great, thanks, i assume do-release-upgrade needs update-manager-core. :)
<napalmx> does anyone have a recommendation for a console based irc client?
<TanKCR> *** Notice -- You need to identify via SASL to use this server
<rstacruz> also, anyone with experience with upgrading to natty right now?
<rstacruz> napalmx: irsii
<TanKCR>  *** Your forward and reverse DNS do not match, ignoring hostname
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: maverick can manage several Tbs of space. 4 is not a lot
<honeybee> My box is using Software Rendering (according to glxinfo) ... I have 845G graphics chipset, which the system doesnt seem to be using. Any ideas, pointers, helping hands appreciated.
<napalmx> thanks
<ddilinger> afman: note that when using --prefix, it will be taken into account inside the application(default file locations, etc), when using DESTDIR it just puts the prefix before the file path
<_Neytiri_> i know but thats the only thing i can think of that changed
<ActionParsnip> rstacruz: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<napalmx> rstacruz: is that available in the apt repos?  i don't see it
<schnuffle> TanKCR: which client, which erver?
<TanKCR> I would really like to use pidgin for IRC, but xchat has been the only one I can get working
<rstacruz> yes napalmx, sudo apt-get install inssi
<rstacruz> irssi*
<TanKCR> chat.freenode.net
<s0u][ight> hello, can i put the upper scroll button of windows right above the bottom one,
<s0u][ight> ?
<usr13> TanKCR: Can't even get irssi to work?
<rstacruz> napalmx: sudo apt-get install irssi
<napalmx> ahh
<napalmx> you said irsii the first time, thanks :P
<schnuffle> TanKCR: I'm jut using pidgin and i don't see why it should need SASL
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: try the tweaks. They are easy to roll back if it doesn't help
<_Neytiri_> i cant get into the system
<TanKCR> its because of the ATT device I think
<usr13> _Neytiri_: What seems to be the problem?
<natrixnatrix89> How do i purge all settings for rhythmbox? usually i go to home and find the map called .<my app> and delete it. and then the application is like fresh and purged.. But how do i find rhythmbox?
<coz_> honeybee,   I think,, but am not sure that that has been blacklisted in 10.10  but let me check to be sure if I can
<TanKCR> jordan.freenode.net: (notice) *** Notice -- You need to identify via SASL to use this server
<TanKCR> thats from pidgin
<honeybee> coz_ thx
<rishu_> hi
<honeybee> hi
<honeybee> :P
<_Neytiri_> usr13,  i installed ubuntu 10.10 server and i cant get it to bot it just sits at a _
<katselphrime> hey
<afman> ddilinger: I noticed that thanks for telling me the difference I'm actually going to save that in a notepad lol
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: should be able, not sure if its set in gconf or the individual app
<usr13> _Neytiri_: How far did it get before stalling?
<schnuffle> TanKCR: have you installed libsasl2-2 and what is ATT :)?
<azertyy> hello
<shan313> how to install google earth on my ubuntu 10.10
<TanKCR> its a cell provider AT&T
<usr13> shan313: use the package manager
<_Neytiri_> past the bios post screen
<azertyy> is there any ubuntu security channel ?
<usr13> !non-free | shan313
<TanKCR> and yes libsasl2-2 is installed
<ActionParsnip> shan313: its in software centre
<ActionParsnip> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<napalmx> booyeah
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  (I said non-free but was mistake)
<sre-su> Adobe Flash plugin in Mozilla Firefox is crashing many times with no report. The plugin was installed from Adobe.
<sre-su> How do I fix it it?
<usr13> !Multiverse
<ActionParsnip> Usr13: no harm done
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Richzilla> im getting a security error when i attempt to update http://paste.ubuntu.com/577975/
<Richzilla> any ideas?
<napalmx> next question: anyone have a preferred console based gtalk client?
<napalmx> i have used mcabber and freetalk in the past
<usr13> Richzilla: Is your system fully updated?
<napalmx> just wondering about alternatives
<_Neytiri_> i got it
<rstacruz> is it possible to upgrade releases (10.10 => 11.04) where the packages are downloaded in parallel (like apt-fast or apt-metalink)?
<Richzilla> usr13: as far as im aware
<zz_> napalmx, emacs
<napalmx> haha, emacs
<napalmx> good one
<usr13> Richzilla: Check and see first.  Run the update utility
<zz_> http://emacs-jabber.sourceforge.net/
<napalmx> im an emacs hater :/
<jiltdil> !hardlink
<sre-su> usr13: Was that multiverse info you pulled from ubottu for me?
<napalmx> ill check that out though, thanks
<TanKCR> schnuffle: no ideas?
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<usr13> sre-su: For anyone that needs it.  But what was your question?
<schnuffle> TanKCR: just suring a bit
<TanKCR> k
<schnuffle> surfing
<LjL> rstacruz: i don't really know, but i suppose if you --download-only a dist-upgrade, then the cached packages will be used
<Richzilla> usr13: i tried that, it didnt point out nay updates, but i get this instead: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577977/
<schnuffle> TanKCR: do you use a proxy?
<rstacruz> LjL, dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade releases :)
<LjL> rstacruz: sure it does. of course you need to change your sources.list first.
<Zed`> Hai - Can someone point me to docs on growing the boot partition size in Ubuntu Server - I have increased the VMDK store on ESX
<TanKCR> schnuffle: no
<LjL> rstacruz: it's also not the recommended method, but that's another story - but as long as you only use it to download the packages...
<filiptc_> hi! I was doing a ssh update with do-release-upgrade and accidentaly hit ctrl-c. running do-release-upgrade again tells me: No new release found
<ActionParsnip> Ljl: not the advised way to upgrade to the next release
<filiptc_> can anyone help me out?
<schnuffle> TanKCR: okay then it seems that your provider may block necessary ports
<afman> filiptc_: I suggest uninstalling ssh and reinstalling.
<TanKCR> schnuffle: but from what I have been reading some mobile hotspots block ports
<TanKCR> schnuffle: lol
<[TK]D-Fender> Zed`: http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=gparted+resize+root+partition&aq=3&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=c7b3ed2888f1586a
<erUSUL> rstacruz: download the alternate cd iso and use that to dist-upgrade. more than half would be dled (in the iso ) when you start
<jiltdil> what is difference between egrep and grep?
<sre-su> Action --? http://pastebin.com/dmmpd4ii
<sre-su> usr13: Adobe Flash plugin in Mozilla Firefox is crashing many times with no report. The plugin was installed from Adobe. How do I fix it?
<TanKCR> schnuffle: the question is, how do I work around that, SASL seems to be the requirement, but it does not work very well
<erUSUL> jiltdil: egrep == grep -E it uses more powerfull regex ( extended )
<filiptc_> adman: ssh? i don't follow? it seems to work fine... I just can't get back to running the upgrading process
<Silent93> hi, I can't get my live cd to boot, the cd is fine (I've used it countless times) when i try to boot it shows the loading screen with the ubuntu logo and four dots then eventually just shows a greenish stripy mush on screen and I can't drop into a shell using control alt F1, ideas?
<filiptc_> *afman
<jiltdil> erUSUL: plz give a example i want to see it
<usr13> Richzilla: sudo apt-get update
<afman> filiptc_: You probably did a partial upgrade, removing the entire package and just putting back on would be much more simple than trying to parse through which part of the package you accidentally already installed.
<kilkor> Is there a method I can use in a one line command to mount a windows share using authentication that doesn't involve nautilus?
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: can I use the boot iso?
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: can I use the server iso?
<[TK]D-Fender> Zed`: Should be able to.
<Zed`> thanks
<[TK]D-Fender> Zed`: if you can boot "live" then gparted should be there
<afman> Has anyone tried Ubuntu PE?
<schnuffle> TanKCR: have you trie to use 6666 or 6668 instead? of course the server must listen there to
<filiptc_> afman: ok, and how do i proceed?
<elad`> When I go to the download page, why is 32-bit the recommended version? Should I steer clear of the x64 version?
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: got it. thanks much
<elad``> When I go to the download page, why is 32-bit the recommended version? Should I steer clear of the x64 version?
<erUSUL> jiltdil: for example with egrep you can search a foo or bar like this grep -E 'foo|bar' with bre you can not
<erUSUL> jiltdil: "man regex"
<erUSUL> jiltdil: and #regex channel in freenode
<jiltdil> erUSUL:thanx
<tim167> my ubuntu sometimes freezes completely, i can do nothingbut turn off the computer with the power switch...i can also not see any error message, just sudden freeze, did anyone have this ? (Maverick)
<TanKCR> schnuffle: trying 6666 now
<usr13> elad``: It depends on what you want.  Basically, if  you are a new user, I'd say go with 32bit.  But again, it depends on what your wants / needs are.
<theperfecttaco> is there any way to tweak the unity launcher to autohide in 10.10?
<tim167> elad i think you should only use 64bit if you need it for a reason, not all software supports it, yet...
<TanKCR> is that an SSL port?
<usr13> elad``: The shourt answer is, yes  (32bit is recommeneded)
<afman> filiptc_: Use synaptic to remove whatever ssh package you have then just reinstall it. Alternatively you could use sudo apt-get remove [ssh package name here (probably openssh)]
<erUSUL> 64 bits compatibility issues are things of the past imho
<schnuffle> TanKCR: no, see http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13270
<elad``> usr13: Why 32?\
<Jimmothy> can i make an init.d script depend on other things before running?
<erUSUL>  #585940
<kilkor> is there a better channel I should be directing this smb share question to?
<msargin> close
<erUSUL>  585940
<kilkor> better as in more fitting*
<elad``> Out of curiosity, which would you recommend for Win7? x64 or x32?
<filiptc_> adman: wait, why just ssh? I did a complete distrib update with "apt-get update"
<rootpt> what is Ubuntu One and for what its good?
<erUSUL> **** the bot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 585940 in ubuntu-website-content "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit" [Undecided,Fix released]
<filiptc_> adman: sorry, dammit, wrong quote
<filiptc_> afman: do-release-upgrade
<jiltdil> computer has net connection as i ping any web it pings but when i want to open any web it doesnot open why?
<ActionParsnip> elad``: is it for a virtualized system?
<erUSUL> rootpt: virtual remote disk a la dropbox
<erUSUL> rootpt: #ubuntu-one
<usr13> elad``: The long answer... Hummm.... well the long answer  is very long and has many twists and rurns in it.  ... While most every thing you want is there in the 64bit install, and it all works just fine, once in a while, you will run across something that is not available in 64bit.
<TanKCR> schnuffle: that sucks!
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: its an online storage
<kilkor> jiltdil: can you curl the page and get a response?
<filiptc_> I did a "do-release-upgrade" over ssh to update 10.04 to 10.10 and quit with ctrl-c while it was installing
<filiptc_> now I'm stuck with a partial install
<schnuffle> TanKCR: for me it works flawlessly
<elad-> It's not for a virtualized system. Win7 x32 runs... annoyingly. I'm seeing keyboard input lag, things tend to slow down after a few hours...
<magn3ts> LibreOffice is a poop-stain on the face of Ubuntu.
<rootpt> ActionParsnip, yeah, but i don't understand for what its good (sorry my inglish)
<filiptc_> how do I "roll back" the partial installation to start fresh (or how do I resume the installation)
<rootpt> ActionParsnip, yeah, but i don't understand for what its good (sorry my inglish)
<jiltdil> kilkor: when i type url to open it says connection timeout after long time
<ActionParsnip> filiptc_: installing or just downloadi
<filiptc_> installing
<schnuffle> TanKCR: I'm based in germany but from what i read in the net, ATT seems to be really crappy
<usr13> elad``: ... At which time you will be faced with building a multilib system, which is ok, not all that difficult and it works fine.  WHen you build a multilib system, you are then able to run 32bit and 64bit applications side by side and it works great.  BUT, it is a bit of a pain and it is a bit complicated.  (Not something for a new or novice user).
<erUSUL> filiptc_: run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » and « sudo dpkg --configure -a » alternatively until the upgrade finishes ?
<jiltdil> kilkor: is something related to  one of filesystem?
<nishant> Is cheese workig well for webcam ? I find that it doesnt record properly
<kilkor> jiltdil which URL are you trying to get to?
<TanKCR> schnuffle: ATT is really crappy, unfortunately its a work connection
<jiltdil> kilkor: simply any one
<toby> hello all
<filiptc_> erUSUL: E: could not lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temporarily not available)
<jiltdil> kilkor:but when i pings it pings
<schnuffle> TanKCR: have you the option to create a VPN tunnel?
<ActionParsnip> Rootpt: central storage of files and backup. Some apps connect to it and you can stream the media files (for example)
<nishant> Does anyone use Cheese ? How does it work ?
<usr13> elad``: There are only a few applications that you may run into that are not 64bit, bit it may become a problem for you.  So, again, It just depends on what you want to do with your Ubuntu system.
<erUSUL> filiptc_: are you running any other apt front end?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<toby> i guess i need to go from wine 1.2.2 to wine 1.3.15  i ran the sudo aptget command found on the wine website to no avail also the download link seems to be dead any help?
<schnuffle> nishant: isn't it obvious how it works?
<filiptc_> erUSUL: nope
<TanKCR> schnuffle: I suppose I could, but where to?
<nishant> schnuffle, sorry I mean does it work seamlessly for you ? Recording I mean
<erUSUL> filiptc_: do what ActionParsnip said
<lucian> any suggestions on a 13" laptop with very good battery life running Ubuntu? i couldn't really find a definite one
<ActionParsnip> toby: did you add the ppa?
<Silent93> hi, I can't get my live cd to boot, the cd is fine (I've used it countless times) when i try to boot it shows the loading screen with the ubuntu logo and four dots then eventually just shows a greenish stripy mush on screen and I can't drop into a shell using control alt F1, ideas?
<toby> ppa?
<erUSUL> toby: enable wine ppa and install wine1.3
<nishant> lucian, suggestions for what?
<toby> sorry uber noob here
<lucian> nishant: brands, models
<toby> idk what ppa is
<lucian> nishant: i know it's not entirely on-topic
<erUSUL> !ppa | toby
<ubottu> toby: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<schnuffle> TanKCR: if you have a machine in the net use openvpn to create a tunnel and connect to IRC through that tunnel
<MonkeyDust> v0lksman: you dutch?
<kilkor> jiltdil: try to use curl from terminal with the same URL and see if you get any response.  If you get a response then there is some issue with your browser
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: what video chip (i bet nvidia)
<filiptc_> erUSUL: you mean !aptfix
<erUSUL> filiptc_: yes... run  « « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo
<erUSUL>                 dpkg --configure -a »
<v0lksman> MonkeyDust, nope
<toby> ok how do i use this?
<Logan_> !ot | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elad-> usr13: Isn't it done under the hood of the release?
<Silent93> ActionParsnip: How'd you guess :p
<lucian> Logan_: i see
<TanKCR> schnuffle: tonight I could set up a home machine to provide that, thanks for the idea
<nishant> lucian, netbooks + ubuntu and laptop + ubuntu .... just check out ubuntu supported manufactures
<nishant> google for those 2 I mean
<lucian> nishant: the list is crappy
<Silent93> ActionParsnip: though I'm using the same chip on this pc and ive never had issues
<toby> is ppa like ubnuntu software assistant or like synaptic?
<filiptc_> erUSUL: dpkg is using it
<schnuffle> I did it once when IRC ports where blocke and it worked perfect
<erUSUL> toby: they are mini repositories
<nishant> ask in ubuntu-offtopic lucian  , there you get better help
<filiptc_> erUSUL: should i kill it
<filiptc_> ?
<jiltdil> kilkor:thanx  but how to open web with curl
<erUSUL> toby: why do not read the links ubottu send you ?
<usr13> elad-: What?
<erUSUL> filiptc_: the command should have done it
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: i don't care. What video chip please?
<toby> sorry i missed that link
<filiptc_> erUSUL: it ends with y/N
<erUSUL> filiptc_: paste the output in a pastebin.
<Silent93> ActionParsnip: Geforce7300 I think
<ActionParsnip> Toby: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb   use the: sudo add-apt-repository   based section. Way easier
<filiptc_> erUSUL: never mind, I killed the process and the install continues
<erUSUL> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<filiptc_> erUSUL, ActionParsnip: thanks guys!!!
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: ok then add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1   should be ok
<kilkor> jiltdil curl requests the web page.  It will take the web servers response of html/code and feed it into your terminal.  We're simply using it as a troubleshooting tool.  If you type curl www.domain.com and get a response with a bunch of HTML tags then we know that your computer is able to access web content and you may just need to fix your browser
<erUSUL> no problem filiptc_
<filiptc_> (crossing my fingers now)
<toby> actionpartnership: once i use sudo to get the PPA where do i find it?
<erUSUL> toby: in
<toby> if only i could type ur name :P
<jiltdil> kilkor:yes when i type in terminal  curl www.google.com it shows some htmal tags. so how to fixd  it?
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: install as normal. You may need to add it to your first boot to get a desktop. Updates will probably fix it
<erUSUL> in Aplications>Ubuntu software center toby
<erUSUL> !tab | toby
<ubottu> toby: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erUSUL> toby: so just act<tab> ;P
<ActionParsnip> Toby: if you added it right you will see wine 1.3 in software centre
<kilkor> jiltdil: I'm not the best with ubuntu yet.  I may recommend just uninstalling and re-installing your browser package.  There may be a more elegant way of fixing things though and I'm just too new to this
<ActionParsnip> Toby: TAB is used a LOT in Linux ;-)
<usr13> el2ro_: Didn't understand your question.  Were you asking what the process is for building a multilib system?
<usr13> el2ro_: Sorry, wrong nic
<jiltdil> kilkor:ok no problem thanx atleast u tell ne about curl new thing to me
<toby> if i hit tab nothing happends....i considered myself great with computers before diving into linux... god help me
<marlow59> it is true that the next Ubuntu wont rely on GNOME 3 ?
<ActionParsnip> Toby: you were probably just good with windows, there is a difference ;-)
<usr13> toby: Learn to crawl b4 learning to walk
<red2kic> toby: Type "red" then TAB.
<marlow59> it is true that the next Ubuntu wont rely on GNOME 3 ?
<red2kic> toby: "red" then few TABS to get me. :o
<schnuffle> toby: as long te letters you entered are not unique to a name you get a list with hitting tab 2times
<marlow59> it is true that the next Ubuntu wont rely on GNOME 3 ?
<Silent93> marlow59: yeah, its uses unity
<Silent93> ActionParsnip: thats given me a command line now, it did flash the screen with pages
<erUSUL> toby: you have to type the first few letters of the nick you want to autocomplete
<Silent93> *pages of text
<marlow59> and why GNOME 3 is developped?
<Silent93> too fast to read though
<ActionParsnip> marlow59: ask in #ubuntu+1 that is where natty is discussdd
<toby> red2kic: got it
<erUSUL> marlow59: ubuntu is not the only distro of linux. many other may want to use it.
<red2kic> toby: Great. That's how people talk. Your nickname is in the conversation, it'll he hilighted.
<Silent93> marlow59: gnome isn't anything to do with ubuntu development
<[TK]D-Fender> marlow59: Because Someone thought "we should make Gnome 2 better"
<toby> seems to only work with u
<red2kic> toby: No. Because I'm using 'toby' in my line -- so your client recognize it and hilight it.
<[TK]D-Fender> toby: They are talking about IRC autocomplete which almost all clients support.  This isn't a "linux" thing at all
<schnuffle> toby: type schn and hit tab
<marlow59> Haha, yeah, but Ubuntu remains the most widespread distribution using GNOME
<usr13> marlow59: There is also kubuntu (if you prefer KDE)
<toby> ok scnh works
<red2kic> He must be new to linux -- and IRC. :)
<toby> but like erusul
<[TK]D-Fender> tobAnd if it doesn't do it, then either your partial nick isn't enough to start getting matches, you aren't doing it right, or your client could suck.
<toby> xchat....
<toby> is xchat bad?
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: or try also adding the option: nomodeset    and remove: quiet splash
<erUSUL> toby: no
<red2kic> toby: No. XChat = Decent.   XChat-Gnome = Bad.
<[TK]D-Fender> marlow59: And there is a difference between "Gnome" and "Gnome Shell"
<ActionParsnip> Toby: xchat is fine
<bfvtech> if any one has a problem with there mouse not working on ubuntu 10.10 try to disable the internal pointing device in bios to see if that works
<[TK]D-Fender> marlow59: Anyway there are dozens of articles you could Google up that will explain why Ubuntu decided to switch to Unity as their default shell in 11.04
<marlow59> [TK]D-Fender: Gnom & Gnom shell? What's the diff?
<toby> ActionParsnip: ok so back to orginal probelm i ran the sudo command and check in my software center i see wine but it says i alreacdy have it installed i go to about and still have version 1.2.2
<cinnabarisland12> hello, I got an RT3090BC4 wifi/bluetooth chip and don't know how to get it running in maverick, any help?
<[TK]D-Fender> marlow59: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell
<marlow59> thanks ;)
<[TK]D-Fender> marlow59: It would be nice if you showed that you even try looking at all for yourself...
<joeb_> anyone got itunes working with ubuntu via wine
<Jonii> Hey, is there any way to make right-click menu appear only after you _release_ the right mouse button?
<v0lksman> anyone know a CLI switch to change mic inputs?
<ActionParsnip> Toby: close software centre then run this:
<red2kic> v0lksman: Try alsamixer. It may have to do with it.
<ryuguns1> hi
<drc> toby: did you visit http://www.winehq.org/download/deb ?
<ryuguns1> suo?
<v0lksman> red2kic, looking for a way to change the inputs on the fly via a script
<Jonii> It's ridiculous that the menu appears as soon as you click it, and by releasing the button, Ubuntu thinks you have clicked somewhere, and so you randomly select the first menu item
<toby> drc: yes
<cinnabarisland12> hello, I got an RT3090BC4 wifi/bluetooth chip and don't know how to get it running in maverick, any help for a newbie?
<Jonii> Unless you manouver around it by holding the button down after clicking right button down, and then release it on "safe" area
<red2kic> v0lksman: Ah. You should ask in alsa and/or pulseaudio channel.
<toby> drc:  i ran the sudo commands they have on there just not sure where to go from there. so far the software center already says have wine but i need the newer wine then i have
<v0lksman> red2kic, yeah..pulse is pretty quiet...will check alsa but I think its a pulse thing
<ActionParsnip> Toby: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<usr13> v0lksman: alsamixer
<Jonii> So, anyone knows?
<cinnabarisland12> hello, I got an RT3090BC4 wifi/bluetooth chip and don't know how to get it running in maverick, any help for a noob?
<Jonii> Is this problem only in Gnome? Does KDE work better?
<v0lksman> usr13, alsamixer doesn't let me set a device by command does it?  I don't see anything about it in the man page...
<toby> any good books anyone can recommend to bring me to the "crawl stage" with ubuntu?
<phonex01> hello need help here !
<usr13> v0lksman: Sorry
<phonex01> im using ubuntu 10.10 and virtualbox so i wanna add a com port to my virtual machine
<red2kic> Jonii: I can't recreate this problem?
<v0lksman> usr13, no worries...I appreciate the attempt.. .:)
<cinnabarisland12> phonex01: same old
<joeb_> hi all apt-cache policy what does it actually do .. just shows info on it ? does it help me see anything or what ?
<phonex01> i use USB serial converter and linux see it as ttyUSB4
<usr13> Jonii: Not sure what you are asking....?
<phonex01> what do you mean by same old !
<jrib> joeb_: shows info, yes
<toby> red2kic: the ; in the command that actionparsnip gave me mean run this command next?
<joeb_> jrib- what does it have to do with me installin a package ? nothing im assuming ?
<cinnabarisland12> @phonex01 waiting for help is what i mean by same old lol
<red2kic> toby: Well, yes. Also, it mean next command. You could paste them all in one line.
<Jonii> usr13, i press right mouse button, and a menu appear, right?
<toby> red2kic: i did paste them all in one line but it could be useful to know why that was there but i got it now
<Jonii> And, it appears *BEFORE* I release the right mouse button, right?
<sumit> how to find my version on ubuntu
<schnuffle> cinnabarisland12: there is a module for your chipset: https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<sumit> ?
<red2kic> toby: CommandOne ; CommandTwo -- Both commands will run regardless.
<sumit> i mean version of
<red2kic> toby: CommandOne && CommandTwo -- Second command will run if first command ended properly.
<cinnabarisland12> schnuffle: that'll get my wifi and bluetooth combo working?
<joeb_> red2kic- or ; && and ; are the same thing right ?
<toby> red2kic,  but in that instance command one will run first?
<schnuffle> cinnabarisland12: it should, yes
<sumit> how to find which port of network r open
<sumit> ?
<Jonii> red2kic: click right mouse button, and keep it pressed. Menu opens _before_ you release the button, right?
<v0lksman> sumit, netstat -tapn
<cinnabarisland12> schnuffle: alright thanks :)
<red2kic> joeb_: No, not really. Supposedly the first command failed, you're going to run the second command. That's ;
<v0lksman> or remove the t if you don't only want to see tcp
<red2kic> joeb_: If first command finished without any hiccups, then it'll run second command.
<red2kic> That's &&
<usr13> Jonii: If unclicking the mouse button, actually slects something for you, I think there is a problem with your system, (and not sure if it is hardware or software), but something's wrong.  I do not think that is normal for Gnome OR KDE..
<sumit> ty
<joeb_> so ; runs it regardless eh red2kic ?
<jiltdil> i open termianl -->edit-->profile preference--->title and command      and i tick mark the run a custom command instead of my shell and write "a"  in custom command as m experminenting what happens.but now after this when i open terminal it flashes and vanishes.how to fix this
<v0lksman> usr13, it is normal
<red2kic> joeb_: Yes.
<usr13> Jonii: but it is in fact normal, of the context menu to appear when you hit the right mouse button, (and before un-clicking it).
<usr13> *if
<usr13> not of
<sumit> how how can i know which port is transfering information
<Yadira> Hi Guys
<yeahyeahyeah> hi Yadira
<red2kic> joeb_: Try this.
<usr13> sumit: From what service or application?
<red2kic> joeb_: mkdir ~/Ubuntu/Whale ; rm ~/Ubuntu/Whale
<v0lksman> sumit, lsof|grep <port number> might work...otherwise look at tcpdump
<red2kic> joeb_: mkdir ~/Ubuntu/Whale && rm ~/Ubuntu/Whale
<usr13> sumit: Basically, by knowing which port the application or service is set to transmit and receive through.
<red2kic> joeb_: You get less mistake on second command because it can'
<jiltdil> any idea how to fix my problem?
<Canid> Hello... can anyone help me set up my printer to do higher resolution?
<sumit> ty
<red2kic> joeb_: It can't create a directory so it didn't run the "remove dir" command.
<v0lksman> uhg...one step away from perfection...just need to tell pulse/alsa to use a different mic/input on the fly....anyone?
<tensorpudding> sumit: netstat shows open ports
<Canid> I can't get it to print better than 1200 dpi
<tensorpudding> sumit: and what they're connected to
<sumit> and pls tell me how can i find my ubuntu version
<Yadira> i upgrade from 9.4 to 10.10 LTS and the featur i want the most i dont have it,,is the rythmbox controls on volume icon in panel,,it shows on notification area
<tensorpudding> sumit: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Dr_Willis> Canid:  check the info for it at the cups web site or the linuxprinting.org site. perhaps teh driver has limitations.
<Canid> I've got the correct driver
<Dr_Willis> Canid:  also check the cups web interface. it might let you do some other settings.
<Canid> I'll look, hang on
<jiltdil> sumit:lsb_release -a
 * Dr_Willis is going to bed.. and is not going to hang on. :)
<usr13> Yadira: I hate to tell you, but 10.10 is not LTS.
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:i open termianl -->edit-->profile preference--->title and command      and i tick mark the run a custom command instead of my shell and write "a"  in custom command as m experminenting what happens.but now after this when i open terminal it flashes and vanishes.how to fix this
<jiltdil> <v0lksman> usr13, it is normal
<red2kic> Jonii: The menu open because you hold right-click then scroll down to a line -- and release?
<igyess> Has anyone yet found a solution to usb mouse that is frezing?
<Jonii> usr13: you can't select menu item by pressing right button, hovering the mouse over the menu item you want to select, and releasing it?
<pixel4e> can somebody look at this. I've been having this issue since 10.10 http://askubuntu.com/questions/26718/getting-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-when-installing-1
<sumit> i m new
<sumit> i wana learn all commands
<sumit> of linux
<v0lksman> jiltdil, ?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  the terminal app takes command line arguments to what profile to use.. tell it to use a differnt one. or delete the gnome-terminal settings dirs/files to reset it back to defaults.
<jiltdil> sumit: go to terminal and hit tab twice
<red2kic> sumit: Impossible. You can't remember them all. You will learn what you find it useful. :)
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> sumit:  get reading then...
<Yadira> 10.4 i mean,but i steel have the issue regardles of OS
<jiltdil> volksman:sorry by mistake
<chammua> how to open file .exe extension not file setup? pls !
<usr13> Jonii: No, you have to select with left mouse button.  (Unless you have the bottons reversed - as in having set up for left-handed mouse).
<Yadira> how can i install the rythmbox controls into volume icon
<Canid> Dr_Willis under Printer Properties, I can get to Other options (advanced)... and there is a printer resolution tag, but it is set at (unknown IPP tag) and I don't know what format it will accept to change it. Every time I've tried, it goes back to (unknown IPP tag) when I press apply
<Yadira> like the default ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<toby> red2kic: seems like u have them all memerized lol
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis; i don't understand how to do this plz help
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: gparted rocks - thanks again
<sumit> i wana be a good hacker
<red2kic> toby: Nope! I refer to manual page and --help when I need to.
<sumit> so i install ubuntu
<sumit> on my pc
<chammua> how to open file .exe extension not file setup? pls !
<sumit> as i find from many books that hacking is very easy in linux
<Dcite> sumit: Hacker and ubuntu usually don't appear in the same line ^_^ ...
<chammua> i can't not open by wine ...
<Yadira> with wine
<red2kic> chammua: cabextract
<usr13> chammua: .exe files are for MS Windows, (unless you use wine)
<marlow59> I have the 10.10 live cd, how can I upgrade without loosing my data?
<pixel4e> can somebody look at this. I've been having this issue since 10.10 http://askubuntu.com/questions/26718/getting-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-when-installing-1
<sumit> ankit fadia
<sumit> he is a good hacker
<sumit> no 1 hacker of india
<Dcite> marlow59: Are you already using ubuntu? (A previous version)
<Yadira> marlow59: ) i did an upgrade to system,,be very carefull
<toby> the reason i went to linux and dumped windows completely it forces me to learn and adapt....i find myself google searching something every 5 mins lol
<Jonii> usr13: so, you did it exactly like this: <press right mouse button> -> <menu appears> -> <keep right mouse button pressed> -> <hover mouse above some selectable menu item> -> <release right mouse button for the first time>
<usr13> Dcite: Why not?
<Yadira> marlow59: ) i dont have all features,,u will miss something
<ginnnn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jekQMQwmHN8&playnext=1&list=PL833845625D39E84F
<Jonii> And after that, selectable menu item didn't act like you had left-clicked it?
<marlow59> yeah, on Lucid now
<marlow59> Dcite:  I'm on Lucid now
<Dcite> usr13: I would say ubuntu is friendly, but the blunt of the power is in command line flexibility.
<usr13> Jonii: No, press and release right mouse button. Then select with Left button.
<Jonii> But, yeah, on my 10.4, right-clicking menu items works just as well as left-clicking them
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  alt-f2, run 'xterm' then try 'gnome-terminal --help'
<Yadira> marlow59: ) im on 10.4 LTS but it can happend
<Dcite> marlow59: You should be able to configure update manager to show new releases, not just LTS, it should offer to do the upgrade for you without a CD..
<chammua> ??? i don't understand...
<red2kic> toby: Windows have far easier learning curve. Open a terminal. Run "man firefox" (blank) or "firefox --help" to see options. That's it for every package.
<usr13> Dcite: That is fair to say.
<Jonii> usr13: so, did you try it that way?
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<Canid> I can't find the info for my driver
<igyess> jhelp my mouse keeps stopping!!
<marlow59> Dcite: yes, but live cd is more... Safe. No?
<Jonii> Like, are menu items not supposed to be clickable using right mouse button?
<Canid> Does anyone know how to set up higher resolution printing on linux?
<usr13> Dcite: But OpenSource software is where the real power is, and it is not all CLI by any means.
<Dcite> marlow59: Honestly.. I never tried a CD style upgrade, it will likely be faster than downloading if you take such a route.
<Yadira> marlow59: ) well have u get any other answer other than mine
<Canid> The settings seem to be capped at 1200 dpi
<Jonii> If that's so, how do I make my Ubuntu not think right-clicking menu items means I left-clicked them?
<Dcite> usr13: Yes the true power is in the software, though most tools with a few exceptions start from the CLI and later evolve into a gui.
<Canid> I've got an HP Photosmart Premium C310a ...I installed the correct driver for it
<usr13> Jonii: The left and right buttons have different function.
<Yadira> Dcite: ) i did that and im missing features,i upgrade from 9.4 to 10.4 LTS
<Canid> What I've read says it's supposed to be fully compatible
<Canid> But I can't get a high res print
<Jonii> usr13: so when you click menu item using right mouse button, nothing happens?
<Dcite> Yadira: I recall something like that happening.. nothing google/ selectie package installs won't fix
<usr13> Jonii: Some menu items have different options when right button is clicked.
<Jonii> usr13: so the problem is present?
<Jonii> How do I make the menu open _after I release right mouse button_?
<usr13> Jonii: Sometimes, yes, when a menu option is right clicked, nothing will happen.  Just depends on where / what the menu item is.
<Yadira> Dcite: ) what specific package im looking for ?   is the rythmbox controls
<Jonii> Not right after I click it?
<cube1> hey guys, my ASUS EEE 1000HE gets stuck randomly when using it. it just freezes up and nothing works anymore. any ideas? need any command outputs?
<Jonii> After that one flaw is fixed, my Ubuntu installation would finally work about as well as my Windows
<Dcite> Yadira: Err... consider looking in synaptic for anything with the word rythm? (Short on time right now)
<red2kic> Jonii: Make a video clip of it. You may be the only one with this problem. (I don't see any problem with my left/right click).
<usr13> Jonii: You just have to experiment to see what really happens and does  not happen when clicking on various menus.
<thotypous> Hi. Launchpad didn't sign the packages I submitted to my PPA. The Release.gpg file wasn't generated: http://ppa.launchpad.net/paulo-matias/lua/ubuntu/dists/maverick. What should I do? Bump ppa1 to ppa2 and resubmit using dput? Or is there a better way to force a rebuild?
<chammua> pls...help me open file .exe extension at link http://www.mediafire.com/?8r9xcziqe105qvc   :) thanks
<usr13> Jonii: Are you sure you've not set your mouse up as left-handed?
<cube1> hey guys, my ASUS EEE 1000HE gets stuck randomly when using it. it just freezes up and nothing works anymore. any ideas? need any command outputs? i dont seem to have an xorg.conf, btw
<Jonii> usr13: right-mouse button opens the menu. Left mouse button does not
<schnuffle> cube1: overheating?
<usr13> chammua: First, tell us what type if file it is.  i.e.  file  filename.exe
<brontosaurusrex> cube1, not having xorg.conf is default in 10.10
<usr13> Jonii: Are you sure you've not set your mouse up as left-handed?
<cube1> schnuffle: possibly, but how can i check? and prevent?
<Jonii> usr13: not, but my mouse obviously acts like it was right-handed mouse, isn't that enough?
<pixel4e> can somebody look at this. I've been having this issue since 10.10 http://askubuntu.com/questions/26718/getting-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-when-installing-1
<chammua> it's a name QlinkClient.exe :|
<usr13> Jonii: Well, I don't know.  You tell me.
<joeb_> red2kic- ok coo thanks
<Jonii> usr13: well, if I could disable right-clicking from selecting things, that would work too, but I'd say ideal would be if releasing didn't select things, or if menu didn't open until after I released the button
<Jonii> So, is any of these possible?
<Jonii> Or, does KDE work better?
<splnet> How do install the source for a specific package?
<usr13> Jonii: System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<cube1> schnuffle: possibly, but how can i check? and prevent?
<joeb_> splnet- sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<schnuffle> cube1:  use sensors to see temperature
<Jonii> usr13: there doesn't seem to be anything there
<red2kic> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<red2kic> Jonii: Just letting you know. :)
<joeb_> or did i say that wron
<schnuffle> !sensors | cube1
<Jonii> I can make my mouse left-handed, but it wouldn't help me at all
<ubottu> cube1: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<joeb_> s/wron/wrong
<usr13> Jonii: There doesn't seem to be anything WHERE ?
<ricenut> Hi guys, do you know how to start boot Ubuntus 10 CD in rescue mode? Any special key?
<usr13> chammua: file QuickClient.exe
<cube1> schnuffle: yee, its always around 50°, while 85° is the critical. laptop doesnt feel even warm either.
<Jonii> red2kic: I'd say it's still fair that I can open a menu using right mouse button without it all the time selecting random menu items due to bad mouse interface design? :p
<red2kic> Jonii: You using some kind of special mouse? Seems like some people have it.
<chammua> yes <user13>
<splnet> joeb_: ok  that didn't install the source but some other packages like quilt, etc
<Laurenceb> ImportError: No module named kiva_graphics_context
<Jonii> red2kic: acer standard mouse
<Laurenceb> ^any idea what package im missing?
<joeb_>  --only source ?
<dotlegend> what are the new man pages?
<dotlegend> instead of man it is something else i forget
<pixel4e> I'm getting a busybox error when I try to install 10.10
<joeb_> splnet- dunno .. good question .. im a n00b to ubuntu also
<red2kic> Jonii: When I right-click, the menu appear. It get highlighted only when I'm hovering over it. Left or right-click will invoke the said line. That's it.
<livingdaylight> haro
<usr13> Jonii: System -> Preferences -> Mouse  (For now, use the right button as if it were the left one)
<pixel4e> Can somebody please help?
<usr13> chammua: file QuickClient.exe   # Tell us what is says.
<usr13> chammua: Open a terminal.  cd to where the file is.  Type command:   file QuickClient.exe   # Tell us what is says.
<red2kic> Jonii: Check Mouse preferences. Is anything under Accessibility tab enabled?
<chammua> yes, wait for minutés
<Jonii> red2kic: nope
<Jonii> red2kic: the problem is that _releasing_ after opening the menu by right-clicking is enough to select menu item
<dajhorn> pixel4e: Enable the "USB Legacy Emulation" option in the BIOS setup program if it exists.
<znero> hello i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and i want to setup a music studio. i almost got everything working but i now have a problem with a library named 'tuxguitar-jack' if i install that it removes jack2 and insists on running jack1. how do i make this work with jack2 ?
<chammua> <user13> : chammua: First, tell us what type if file it is.  i.e.  file  filename.exe
<Jonii> That means, if I open the menu by clicking right button, I automatically select the closest menu item, _UNLESS_ I happen to move the mouse a bit away from the menu before releasing
<saintbasil> Problem: Plugging in external HDDs and MP3 players in USB gives an error mounting, but printer works fine through USB. What is the problem?
<znero> can i somehow make it dependent on jack2 instead of 1 ?
<[TK]D-Fender> Zed`: Got your partition nicely resized?
<chammua> <user13>: QlinkClient.exe: PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit Mono/.Net assembly
<pixel4e> dajhorn I don't have that option in bios.
<Jonii> That is obviously stupid. There is no reason I'd want the menu to appear before I released the button, so I want to disable that obviously stupid feature
<usr13> chammua: wine QlinkClient.exe
<erUSUL> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<dajhorn> pixel4e: How did you create the USB installer?   unetbootin?  Something else?
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: Yep. Worked like a charm - took more time to download the iso than to do the work L:)
<livingdaylight> guys, I launched VB and was told that there was an update to v4. but when I tried to install said .deb file i got error message of conflict? anyone?
<chammua> <user13>: QlinkClient.exe: PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bit Mono/.Net assembly
<livingdaylight> *VB = virtual box
<usr13> chammua: wine QlinkClient.exe
<chammua> <user13>: chammua@chammua-laptop:~/Downloads/qlink_client$ wine QlinkClient.exe fixme:gdi:get_default_fonts unhandled charset 0x000000a3 - use ANSI_CHARSET for default stock objects fixme:gdi:get_default_fonts unhandled charset 0x000000a3 - use ANSI_CHARSET for default stock objects wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<brontosaurusrex> Jonii, not true, you can rmb, select and release and it runs
<brontosaurusrex> Jonii, like good old amiga
<usr13> chammua: There is your answer
<[TK]D-Fender> Zed`: Glad it worked clean for you
<chammua> i listening...
<usr13> chammua: There is your answer:  "Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<pixel4e> dajhorn: I've tried everything Universal USB installer, unetbootin, imagewriter
<red2kic> Jonii: I think it's more of your preferences? Can't you click on desktop to make it go away?
<chammua> monodevelop??? really?
<dajhorn> pixel4e: Do you know how to start syslinux in safe mode?  Or downgrade the boot loader?
<chammua> user13...
<Jonii> brontosaurusrex: that works as long as I don't accidentally release the button, and I am willing to concentrate on keeping that stupid button pressed as long as I contemplate what menu item I wanna choose
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: thanks again - gparted is now a perm part of the tool box :)
<pixel4e> dajhorn: no but I'm willing to learn. is there a guide?
<saintbasil> why does Ubuntu update the kernel so much?
<Jonii> The point is, that is obviously wasted effort, and I could override this simply by fixing the right-mouse button
<chammua> where can i find it ? pls
<brontosaurusrex> Jonii, if you rmb click and release then the menu should stay up as well, and you can take your time selecting without holding any buttons...
<Jonii> Making it impossible to select stuff by right- or middle mouse buttons would work too
<red2kic> saintbasil: http://kernel.org/ -- That have nothing to do with Ubuntu. There are new hardwares released all times.
<dajhorn> pixel4e:  Not really, because few people ever need to do it.  Details are in the man pages at syslinux.zytor.com.   It will be quicker to a minimal install of the previous release that is compatible, and then upgrade to Maverick.
<Jonii> brontosaurusrex: only if I remember to release the button away from the menu, which means I gotta consciously move the mouse a bit before releasing
<dajhorn> pixel4e: Try your luck with a BIOS upgrade if you have time.
<usr13> chammua: So what is  QuickClient.exe   for anyway?  (What is it SUPPOSED to do.)
<red2kic> !kernel | saintbasil
<ubottu> saintbasil: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Odaym> hey
<brontosaurusrex> Jonii, doesnt behave like that here
<Odaym> i'm on a virtual machine
<[TK]D-Fender> Zed`: I suspect you downloaded the separate ISo for it.. but you could ahve done it off a liceCD Ubuntu disc as well
<Odaym> how do i know what the OS is?
<[TK]D-Fender> live*
<Odaym> i used to know this command
<inside-out-bunny> Odaym: you mean distro?
<Odaym> yes
<dajhorn> Odaym: Try lsb_release -a
<Odaym> alright thank you
<Odaym> but there was another one, which can show the kernel, the kernel version , etc...
<Jonii> Well, anyway, I'd appreciate it if I could change how mouse buttons function. Or if I could change how the menu appears
<yeahyeahyeah> where are drivers located? I'd like to copy them over to create a backup
<usr13> chammua: What is   QuickClient.exe   and where did you get it?
<dajhorn> Odaym:  uname -a
<red2kic> Jonii: When I right-click-hold, the menu came up. I go away and release it. It disappear. It's not same for you?
<runicfox> Odaym, try uname -a
<Odaym> unameeeee
<Odaym> ok ok
<Odaym> thanks
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: most are built into the kernel
<Jacruth> Hi guys. I have installed a persistent live Ubuntu in my usb. Is there any way to skip the choose between "Live" and "Install" Ubuntu when I boot the pendrive?
<pixel4e> dajhorn: the problem with the bios is that it is a shitty vaio P and there haven't been any updates since the seventies. I'll give it a whirl. Is there any way to install alternate without an ethernet port?
<Jonii> red2kic: oh, it is
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, aren't they modules?
<chammua> oh`, qlinkclient.exe is project type capcha at freelancer...
<Jonii> Anyway, the point is, that functionality is stupid, and it could be made 20x more intuitive by fixing any of the multiple things I listed, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to have any tools to do that fixing
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: yeah, they can be (and usually are) compiled as modules-- but they are distributed with the kernel in most cases
<Jonii> So how to fix that manually?
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: what drivers did you want to back up?
<Jacruth> could you give my any clue?
<chammua> this ís my work :)
<dajhorn> pixel4e:   The alternate.iso should run without and ethernet connection.
<usr13> chammua: What?  What is it supposed to do?
<accel> why is apt-get install NOT multi threaded?
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, basically the ones I currently have on my Ubuntu install of 10.04
<accel> I want all 32 CPUS to be busy installing packages for me
<pixel4e> dajhorn: at some point it wants to dounload packages and that's the only option.
<Odaym> i686 means it's a 32 bit machine?
<karla> accel: nobody implemented it yet?
<mehdi_> what cause this error? Cannot find X11/extensions/shape.h. Make sure your CFLAGS environment variable contains include lines for the location of this file
<pixel4e> I could be wrong but I couldn't find a way to bypass it.
<erUSUL> accel: jaja! the task is i/o bound anyway. you 32 cpu threath will all be spinning waiting for the disk subsystem
<dajhorn> pixel4e: When it errors-out, you can 'exit' and go back to the list of installation steps.
<dajhorn> pixel4e: Or maybe "back".   I don't remember.
<chammua> yes, I type image capcha to earn extra money
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: there's no need to do that.  unless you have proprietary drivers for weird devices, all future kernels will support what it supports today
<inside-out-bunny> for the most part
<calc> anyone know how to select which monitor on a multihead setup the top and bottom menus appears on?
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, "for the most part", I remember I had to download a driver when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<karla> accel: obviously you'd need to split the package installations by dependency, even then the real performance bottleneck would be most likely the storage not the CPUs
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: you mean nvidia/graphic card drivers?
<pixel4e> dajhorn: I'll try it again. I might have to resort to upgrade from 9.10
<calc> i have a good monitor hooked up to displayport and an older monitor on vga, and its defaulting to setting the menus on the old vga monitor :-\
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, a wifi driver
<Odaym> when i see "i686" in "uname -a", it means that my machine is 64 bit or the OS is 64 bit?
<dajhorn> pixel4e: a USB floppy drive is usually compatible with an old BIOS.  You could do something fancy like starting GRUB from a floppy and chaining the USB drive.
<dajhorn> pixel4e: But that is more learning.
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: in that case what you'll need is the driver source code, not the compiled modules.  The compiled modules will almost certainly not work with other kernels
<erUSUL> Odaym: it means the OS is *32* bits
<Odaym> ah ok ok
<router> can someone please help me create a symbollic link to the java plugin please?
<inside-out-bunny> Odaym: i686 is 32
<karla> Odaym: it means the OS is 32bit, it has no bearing on the CPU
<accel> karla: yeah, but since it's an acyclic graph, it should be asy to see what can run in parallel
<karla> accel: I agree, do you know of other package mechanisms that do it?
<pixel4e> I've never played with grub. maybe it's time. :)
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, where can I get the source?
<melodie_> hi, does someone know a ubuntu docs chan please ? or translations ?
<chammua> thanks user13 i did it
<pixel4e> dajhorn: thank you.
<chammua> $mono QlinkClient.ext...it's a simply :)
<dajhorn> pixel4e: Welcome.
<accel> karla: I have no idea if any other package machanism does it; I just fail to see a technical reason why apt-get can't do it
<chammua> thanks you so much :)
<router> can someone please help me create a symbollic link to my java plugin please?
<hellslinger> anyone else here use equinox evolution and nautilus elementary
<hellslinger> ?
<dajhorn> router:  You need to provide more information.  Which plugin?  Which java implementation?   Why do you need to do it?
<usr13> router: Sure
<Zed`> [TK]D-Fender: You are correct - my ubuntu servers are ESX VMs so the iso is the easist way - I just connected the ios /as/ the VM's CD ROM
<livingdaylight> gonna reboot
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: from the manufacturer's web site, most likely
<accel> "man ln"
<yeahyeahyeah> thx inside-out-bunny
<karla> accel: perhaps you'd have more luck askign in #debian - even then the most likely response will be 'send in a patch'
<router> dajhorn: its the java plugin that comes with jdk 6u24
<accel> karla: is there a way I can write a question that insults #debian so some guy gets pissed off and wites a patch just to shut me up?
<router> usr13: ok its the java plugin that comes with jdk 6u24 v
<OerHeks> melodie_, i'm not sure there is a translation channel, you find them on launchpad https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<inside-out-bunny> accel: just say that windows xp can do it just fine
<router> dajhorn: i need it to play games like runescape
<accel> inside-out-bunny: lol
<usr13> router:  When it was installed, it should have been set up for your system.  So what happened?
<dajhorn> inside-out-bunny: +1
<joeb_> splnet- did you get your answer ?
<karla> inside-out-bunny: accel: :) - please #ubuntu-offtopic guys :)
<inside-out-bunny> accel: that's how you troll OS developers.  Better yet, create a blog post "10 reasons why linux sucks"
<router> usr13: i downloaded the jdk from oracles site
<accel> inside-out-bunny: "10 things apt-get can't do"
<melodie_> OerHeks, I need to find people in charge not to got to launchpad : there are errors and I would like a mean to communicate about it
 * accel waits to get booted from #debian
<usr13> router: And did you actually install it?
<inside-out-bunny> "No drivers, specifically for XXX and YYY"
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, or say Ubuntu can and that Debian can't xD
<joeb_> splnet- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323939
<router> usr13:  yes cause i type java -version and my version is the output
<erUSUL> optimize the cpu parts of a i/o bound task is stupid
<joeb_> sudo apt-get source
<joeb_> sudo apt-get source <package name>
<usr13> router: which java
<Jonii> So, is it impossible to fix the mouse, or just that no one here knows detailed guide that explains how to do it?
<router> jdk 6u24, usr13
<splnet> joeb_: great thanks!
<OerHeks> melodie_, maybe they do have a channel > join #ubuntu-translators
<router> usr13: sun java idk what you are looking for
<usr13> router: And it's showing the virsion that is specified for your game?
<usr13> router: java -version shows the virsion that is specified for your game?
<router> usr13: the command java -version in the terminal returns my version
<usr13> router: So where do you need a link?
<solstice>    
<s0u][ight> hello, i added a ppa and did an upgrade/dist-upgrade, it broke my system, so i removed the ppa, but how can i revert the changes made by the upgrade/dist-upgrade
<router> i need a symbollic link to the plugin for the firefox browser
<erUSUL> s0u][ight: use the command ppa-purge
<router> usr13:  ^^^
<erUSUL> s0u][ight: you may need to add the ppa again tu use it properly
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, i don't have ppa-purge
<erUSUL> install it
<usr13> router: ls -l ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Odaym> i am reading the wget man page..i understand that i can just say "wget http://files2.zimbra.com/downloads/7.0.1_GA/zcs-7.0.1_GA_3105.DEBIAN5.20110304193033.tgz"
<usr13> router: Actually, I think you can do it from the browser.
<Odaym> ?
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, description looks exactly like what i needed, thanks, hope it will work
<router> usr13: ok
<erUSUL> Odaym: yes
<Odaym> and it will grab it and put it where?
<Odaym> home?
<Odaym> the user's home?
<erUSUL> Odaym: the dir you are currently
<Odaym> ah ok
<erUSUL> Odaym: when you open a terminal that's home
<usr13> router: But from the command line, you can see what java plugin you have in the plugins directory, (as shown above).
<Odaym> yea
<router> usr13: OK
<Odaym> listen erUSUL, when i get it, and untar it..what do i do to install? the usual ./configure, make, make install?
<eoss> where is access log
<erUSUL> Odaym: dunno; it should have a INSTALL file that explains how it is installed
<Odaym> ok i will see that one
<router> usr13: javaplugin-oji.so  libnpjp2.so
<Odaym> it's a big and respectable software
<Odaym> it should
<melodie_> OerHeks, thanks !
<erUSUL> eoss: /var/log/ ?
<Odaym> erUSUL, i am on a virtual machine running debian squeeze, and i want to install that file on it to make it a mail server client
<router> usr13: that looks like them am i in the wrong directory?
<Odaym> i know that installing a software will not make a machine a mail client though
<erUSUL> Odaym: you should ask in #debian then
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, it doesn't remove newly installed packages that came with dist-upgrade
<Odaym> no answers yet, erUSUL
<usr13> router: sudo updatedb
<SimonPHOENIX> how to update aeverything in my ubuntu ? apt-get update?
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, i'm going to see if it works or not
<thebishop> hello, I am trying to use network manager to connect to an OpenVPN connection.  I can connect via the openvpn command line tool, but network manager fails to import my config file
<erUSUL> SimonPHOENIX: use the update manager in system>admin ?
<router> usr13: brb
<erUSUL> s0u][ight: as i said you may have to readd the ppa to run run the ppa-purge
<SimonPHOENIX> erUSUL, i have only terminal
<r0ute-ho> SimonPHOENIX: apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> SimonPHOENIX: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AnubArack> is there an easy way to access files on win7 laptop over my wifi ?
<melodie_> AnubArack, with samba ?
<erUSUL> AnubArack: share them in win7 then in ubuntu use Places>Network>Windows network
<AnubArack> i thought samba is for the othar way around
<SimonPHOENIX> its working, thank you :)
<erUSUL> AnubArack: samba is both ways
<erUSUL> SimonPHOENIX: no problem
<AnubArack> oh
<AnubArack> i'll try samba then
<AnubArack> ty
<AnubArack> oh and another thing. is there an easy way to set my 2 ntfs partitions to auto mount on startup and remain that way ?
<Orangorill> quick question: is it possible to enable sound over HDMI in Ubuntu without fiddling with the terminal?
<sgeo> I'm currently on Kubuntu, but I guess it makes no difference for this question
<sgeo> For some reason, Linux won't load unless I add acpi=off. This is a problem because I need to be able to see my battery level
<AnubArack> Orangorill, go into sound preferences and you have HDMI in output
<Orangorill> I tried that, not getting any sound. all of the howtos are very terminal heavy, and to be honest it's a bit much for a beginner. guess it's analogue or Windows then :P
<erUSUL> !ntfs | AnubArack
<ubottu> AnubArack: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Odaym> erUSUL, can you please take a look at this how-to? http://www.howtoforge.com/zimbra-collaboration-suite-5.0-on-debian-etch
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get a tftp server running?  I tried tftd-hpa and some tutorials on forum but no success...
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, can i ask you a favour?
<Odaym> what should i replace the "server1.example.com" with?
<fbotko> hey guys, i am a newbie in ubuntu (using ver 10.10) where i can find some good tool,tips and tricks and some tutorials? thanks
<fbotko> sorry 4 my bad english :)
<s0u][ight> fbotko, ubuntuforums
<erUSUL> Odaym: the hostname of your server afaics
<erUSUL> !manual | fbotko
<ubottu> fbotko: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erUSUL> s0u][ight: i'all tell you when i read what it is ;P
<fbotko> okey thank you so much boys :)
<s0u][ight> erUSUL, i'll pm you
<sgeo> There's a thread that talks about the issue, and points out that yeah, acpi=off means no battery meter
 * sgeo is ticked
 * sgeo needs a battery meter
<SimonPHOENIX> i have E: Invalid operation upgrade, why?
<sgeo> Well, back to Windows then
<erUSUL> SimonPHOENIX: from « sudo apt-get upgrade » ?
<SimonPHOENIX> erUSUL, yes
<semitones> I've got a suspicious .exe file on a USB drive -- is there any web-based way of scanning that one file for windows viruses?
<erUSUL> SimonPHOENIX: are you sure you do not made a typo ?
<kilkor> jotti.org
<hwilde> what is the name of the disk usage analyzer program that pops up on low disk space?
<kilkor> virusscan.jotti.org or something like that
<nishant> is it possible to list file desciptors in ubuntu
<erUSUL> hwilde: baobab
<erUSUL> nishant: lsof? fuser?
<hwilde> erUSUL, wow no wonder I couldn't find it....
<nishant> like fstat in freebsd
<jzero88> what does the command "make clean" do?
<erUSUL> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: gnome-utils): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.31.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 303 kB, installed size 3500 kB
<erUSUL> hwilde: Aplications>Accesories>disk use analizer
<hwilde> erUSUL, I was trying from cmd :)
<SimonPHOENIX> erUSUL, yes, i am, but i did twice, meybe thats why
<xrdodrx> semitones, like http://www.virustotal.com/ /
<xrdodrx> ?*
<erUSUL> SimonPHOENIX: twice or ten times it shouldn't matter
<nishant> thans erUSUL lsof is more like it
<semitones> xrdodrx, exactly like that! Thanks :)
<xrdodrx> semitones, no problem :D
<guntbert> jzero88: that depends entirely on the contents of the Makefile in the directory where you call it, but usually it removes all traces from previous compilations
<Jonii> Ok, I asked elsewhere, it seems it's possible to fix mouse by editing xorg.conf
<SimonPHOENIX> erUSUL, i have minimal server version ubuntu
<Jonii> Are there any good tutorials to that?
<jzero88> guntbert, Ah I see, thank you
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<guntbert> jzero88: you're welcome :-)
<jzero88> guntbert, that wont erase changes from the .config file owuld it?
<Jehiva> Hey guys I have a new hard drive, is it possible to install an OS from it while booted into my main drive? I do not want to burn the iso's for it
<Jehiva> from it = to it
<guntbert> jzero88: not with standard install archives
<jzero88> Jehiva, so you have two hard drive in one computer?
<Jehiva> yea
<kilkor> Jehiva: I'm not aware of one unless you want to make a VM instead of a bootable OS
<jzero88> Jehiva, yea you should be able to
<Jehiva> I am on a sata right now and just plugged in my old ide drive, want to use it for back ups but would also like to tweak it to see how fast I can make a boot
<jobpols> hi, how can i copy text that is beyond the screen on mirc? i mean the scroll bar doesnt work
<ajf> Launch a terminal, and do this: curl http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2705524/ashdoc2.png|aplay
<jobpols> when trying to copy/selecting text
<Jehiva> I assume use gparted to format the drive, but how do I go about install an OS to it without burning an iso image?
<semitones> xrdodrx, hmm most of the virus scanners on that site don't detect anything, but a few I don't recognize do... like comono
<Auriga> Use a usb?
<SimonPHOENIX> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade when im using in one line, second one is invalid, when im using in 2 lines, both of them are invalid
<xrdodrx> semitones, well, virus-scan software is prone to false positives...the best tip I can give you is to keep using Ubuntu :) or if you don't trust the file, don't run it on a Windows machine. You can also run it under wine and see what it does...
<Fernanda_webdesi> olá algum brasileiro ?
<jobpols> Fernanda_webdesi eu
<semitones> haha yeah I've heard people say that running viruses in wine actually can hurt
<semitones> but i'm deleting it just in case
<jobpols> Fernanda_webdesi: qual o problema?
<Pici> !br | Fernanda_webdesi jobpols
<ubottu> Fernanda_webdesi jobpols: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Fernanda_webdesi> estou precisando de ajuda
<jobpols> #ubuntu-br
<mia158> yes yoiu can
<j2k1> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10, but the option to install alongside windows isn't there
<dumont> i have a problem, i have a folder with user2:group2 permissions and chmod 0770, problem is i am user1 and i am part of group2, however I cannot access this folder, WHY?
<dumont> i have a problem, i have a folder with user2:group2 permissions and chmod 0770, problem is i am user1 and i am part of group2, however I cannot access this folder, WHY?
<DouglasK> Question: how do I set syslog to accept log connections from a host on my network?
<DouglasK> dumont: have you checked what the permissions are on the files in the folder?
<dumont> folder is empty
<cache_surplus> what is the easiest and works best way to install an HP printer. printer is hooked up with usb to laptop? thanks
<wildc4rd> evenin
<guntbert> dumont: please pastebin the output of     id    and of    ls -l  <that folder>
<dumont> cache_surplus:  what does the manual for installing the drivers for linux say for this prointer?
<DouglasK> cache_surplus: in many cases if you plug it in, it'll just work.
<cache_surplus> id like to use the HP Device manager though.
<DouglasK> dumont: that's true of the last couple HP printers I did that with.
<erUSUL> ajf: stop posting that please
<SimonPHOENIX> i need bash plugin for eclipse, anyone know some?
<cache_surplus> there are 3 options 1. hp-setup in cli 2. cups web interface 3. printer install util on ubuntu
<DouglasK> cache_surplus: then use hp-setup.  If it doesn't support your printer, hit the hp website to get an updated version.
<dumont> http://pastebin.com/5vSf414J
<ajf> erUSUL?
<ajf> I posted it once
<erUSUL> ajf: my bad :)
<zacwhite15> hey guys got a question, anyone here good with wine? im trying to get GTA IV running
<khem_> tjhoho
<erUSUL> !appdb > zacwhite15
<ubottu> zacwhite15, please see my private message
<cache_surplus> cups vs hp-setup cli?
<Logan_> !who | cache_surplus
<ubottu> cache_surplus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cache_surplus> Logan i havent found im talking to one person yet.. thanks though
<zacwhite15> hey does anyone know if there is a way to customize the top bar in 11.04?
<cache_surplus> i am gather intel at this time...
<zacwhite15> im running in unity
<dumont> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/5vSf414J
<erUSUL> zacwhite15: #ubnutu+1 for natty 11.04 questions please
<router> can someone help me enable java through my browser please?
<zacwhite15> joined that room and no one is in there
<guntbert> dumont: and    id?
<dumont> how?
<andygraybeal> i have muy computer set to 'auto security updates' how do i know when to reboot the computer ?  is there a command i can type to see if it needs rebooted to make any changes after an update?
<enquora> map_static reported as invalid keyword for my nfs exports file. why?
<zacwhite15> andray are you running in GUI or cmd line?
<zacwhite15> **andy
<Pumpkin-> how should I go about reporting broken things on the ubuntu website ?
<zacwhite15> @pumpkin http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<router> can someone help me enable java through my browser please im new to linux
<Pumpkin-> cheers
<zacwhite15> np m8
<xrdodrx> !java | router
<ubottu> router: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<andygraybeal> zacwhite15, command line or gui
<andygraybeal> zacwhite15, i don't mind the command line and prefer it sometimes.
<dumont> when I do alias ls="ls --color=always" in gnome terminal in ubuntu 10.x GUI, it work, up until i close the terminal, and start a new one, why isn't the alias being saved?
<andygraybeal> zacwhite15, sorry, i didn't parse the 'andray' and then **andy
<erUSUL> dumont: becouse you have to do it yourself
<dumont> how?
<erUSUL> dumont: add it to ~/.bashrc
<dumont> and if I don't have .bashrc in my home folder?
<dumont> create it?
<EvilPhoenix> dumont:  you probly have it, but its hidden typically
<erUSUL> dumont: evey ubuntu system has it
<amr> anyone here know what package harvard.sty comes in for latex on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> dumont: if you are using nautilus to access it press "crtl + h " to see hidden files
<erUSUL> !find harvard.sty
<ubottu> File harvard.sty found in texlive-bibtex-extra
<erUSUL> amr: ^
<dumont> i never run nautilis without showing hidden files
<dumont> and .bashrc is NOT there
<amr> i thought so, but i can't find that package, erUSUL
<erUSUL> amr: are you in maverick ?
<amr> oh hang on
<andygraybeal> zacwhite15, can you help me with how i can tell when ubuntu needs a reboot after an update?  *in the command line
<amr> yea
<erUSUL> dumont: it has to be there
<amr> i misspelt texlive
<dumont> i grepped it, nowhere in my home folder PERIOD
<erUSUL> dumont: it is copied from /etc/skel/ when the user is created. all users have bash as default shell
<Grace_Augustine> how do i setup a isci target on a ubuntu box http://www.howtoforge.com/using-iscsi-on-ubuntu-10.04-initiator-and-target i am useign that tutorial and am confused as to the correct info to specify in the /etc/ietd.conf filr
<morpher> hi
<r000t2> I just accidentally copied a firmware file to /etc/firmware instead of /lib/firmware. How fucked is my computer?
<dumont> lol wtf, i seem to be the only user which doesn't have .bashrc GRRRRRR
<mickster04> !ohmy | r000t2
<ubottu> r000t2: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<morpher> im trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu, but it is extremly slowly... is an 2600+ and 786MB ram enough?
<erUSUL> dumont: gedit ~/.bahsrc
<andygraybeal> zacwhite15, i think i found it - a file will exist /var/run/reboot-required
<r000t2> Okay.... What can go wrong if I accidentally copy a firmware file to /etc/firmware, overwriting it?
<dumont> like i said i don't have it in my home dir, it must have gotten deleted in the very beginning when i accidentally erased my home dir, and didn't get recreated
<xrdodrx> morpher, yes, although you I'd use xubuntu in that case :)
<zacwhite15> hey andy, thats a file i can edit right?
<morpher> but it is normal that the boot need 5 minutes?
<zacwhite15> sorry im switching between several windows
<erUSUL> dumont: i've made a typo is bashrc not bahsrc ...note the transposed sh
<xrdodrx> morpher, no, it isn't :<
<Grace_Augustine> how do i setup a iscsi target on a Ubuntu box http://www.howtoforge.com/using-iscsi-on-ubuntu-10.04-initiator-and-target i am using that tutorial and am confused as to the correct info to specify in the /etc/ietd.conf file
<morpher> so i think^^
<dumont> erUSUL:  my statement still holds true
<Jordan_U> r000t2: You can always re-install the package suplying that firmware files (find the right package with "dpkg -S /lib/firmware/foo").
<erUSUL> dumont: gedit ~/.bashrc
<dumont> erUSUL: i seem to be the only user which doesn't have .bashrc GRRRRRR
<r000t2> Jordan_U does that restore the now gone /etc/firmware?
<dumont> end of story
<dumont> thanks
<erUSUL> dumont: ok; copie it from /etc/skel/ then
<erUSUL> copy*
<r000t2> I'm afraid I won't be able to reboot now
<dumont> still don't know why i can't access a folder 0770 when i'm part of that permissions group
<erUSUL> dumont: cp /etc/skel/.* ~/
<Jordan_U> r000t2: There is no such file (/etc/firmware) on my machine, nor have I ever heard of such a file before. I doubt there was anything there previously to be overwritten.
<karla> Jordan_U: /lib/firmware then?
<karla> Jordan_U: nvm i just read above
<dumont> holy crap my user doesn't have a group id, thu8s it's all under root XD
<zacwhite15> so anyone know what's going to be in the next push of updates?
<zacwhite15> for natty
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<zacwhite15> oops, wrong channel. lol i just noticed. sry guys
<dumont> how do you change the owner of hidden files? sudo chown -R me:me * doesn't work
<dumont> ^ applying it to all the files in my home dir
<Dcite> For hidden files you can't target everything.
<Dcite> More viable to do it from /home  sudo chown -R me:me /home/me
<Fizd> Noob question; how can i remount the root fs and initiate /sbin/init from an initramfs busybox rescue prompt? mount -r -t ext4 /dev/sda1 / returns Invalid argument
<llutz> dumont: chown user .*
<jiltdil> i want to make a file in directory Downloads via terminal how to do that in one line?
<Dcite> llutz: That will get all hidden files in the current folder, but is not recursive, if you make it recursive it will take over the whole system
<joeb_> can i stream pandora from vlc / xine anything like that ?
<Dcite> jiltdil: mkdir Downloads && touch Downloads/somefile.ext
<amro_> can eny 1 help me plz?
<xstation> last week i was given this howto http://www.ece.uci.edu/~chou/ssh-key.html now to copy the key from my osx to ubuntu server I must do cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh admin@mydomain.net "umask 077; mkdir -p .ssh ; cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys" does this look correct?
<jiltdil> Dcite:thanx
<cache_surplus> how do i know or where can i find out the driver for  Officejet_6300_series?serial=CN768CG00204J5
<MadMao> does anyone know how to pass an argument to the terminal application when it launches?
<Fizd> man foo
<MadMao> instead of the regular "gnome-terminal" I would like it to launch "gnome-terminal --full-screen"
<mickster04> MadMao: just like that?
<maco> MadMao: you can edit the .desktop file for the launcher. it's the Exec= line
<MadMao> ahh
<MadMao> maco:thanx
<cryptodira> i did an 'alternate' install/upgrade of 10.10 amd/64 from the iso (no cd burning) on a fully updated 10.04 amd64 laptop...grub (which i never had before) now presents me with 4 options and generic and recovery of 2.6.35.22 and 2.6.32.29 kernels....the 35 simply hangs... the 32 will hang on the first boot.... and will only complete if i try the recovery choice for that one and then finally boot the .32 version again .... i do NOT th
<cryptodira> ink this is normal.... how can i fix it?
<mickster04> amro_: i dunno, what's your problem?
<cache_surplus> 03f0:5311 Hewlett-Packard OfficeJet 6300
<cache_surplus> CN was the serial
<dumont> i have a problem, i have a folder with user2:group2 permissions and chmod 0770, problem is i am user1 and i am part of group2, however I cannot access this folder, WHY?
<joeb_> im looking for galeon for maverick ?
<Fizd> should I issue switch_root upon remounting my root fs from the initramfs rescue shell?
<hayden> how can i manually add a repository?
<cache_surplus> cups reports with hpcups selected - drv:///hpijs.drv/hp-officejet_6300_series-hpijs.ppd
<jiltdil> i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?
<Lesterwood> did you know that ubuntu comes from a ancient african word meaning "i can't configure debian"
<xrdodrx> !sources | hayden
<ubottu> hayden: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<WXZ> does anyone know how to copy notes in basket notes with the text structure intact
<dumont> i have a problem, i have a folder with user2:group2 permissions and chmod 0770, problem is i am user1 and i am part of group2, however I cannot access this folder, WHY?
<ChogyDan> Lesterwood: ancient eh, I guess debian has been around awhile  :P
<melodie_> dumont, don't chmod wild
<dumont> melodie_:  too late, anyway, why can't i access a folder of which group i am a part of?
<jiltdil> any solution to my problem?
<te> dumont: You would have to pastebin some of that for us to see before we could figure it out. (Too much hypotheticalness).
<dumont> not really
<melodie_> dumont, where in the system is located your folder ?
<router> who was helping me
<router> i forgot
<jiltdil> i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?
<melodie_> dumont, I opened a window to talk in private, do you see it ?
<dumont> its a folder 0770, chmoded to user2:group2, folder is in /Projects/, i went to users and groups, and created a group2 group and checked my username off, user2 is another user on the system
<te> dumont: ls -ld /folder/in/question | pastebinit  ; pastebinit /etc/group ; who | pastebinit
<melodie_> te what do you want him to do that for ? his question is very simple really
<te> dumont: Can I pm you?
<te> melodie_: Oh, then you answer his question.
<melodie_> all he wants to do is share a folder between 2 users, nothing complicated
<Fizd> i suppose mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/ro; exec switch_root /mnt/ro /sbin/init will suffice?
<cache_surplus> it appears im getting double printers in print manager under app - admin - printing... i deleted the two and kept the ones created by ubuntu on plug in
<Fizd> :/
<dumont> i'm on irssi with a ton of channels on so i don't want to jump around looking for your pm
<melodie_> I opened a window to talk privately, I'll wait one minute for dumont to see it
<router> who was helping me
<te> melodie_: The answer is that if he sets permissons correctly, he CAN.
<router> i forgot who it was
<melodie_> dumont, would you try xchat ?
<Lesterwood> why is it that sometimes when i boot ubuntu and log in i get kde menus along with my gnome panels and shit
<mickster04> dumont it'll show you which channels you have been mentioned at the bottom
<dumont> no
<mickster04> dumont: it'll be highlighted yellow perhaps
<melodie_> te ok for that I would put the directory under /media and not under /
<Lesterwood> usually after opening a file or something it goes back to normal
<zacwhite15> lol sounds to me like you have kde binaries installed m8
<Lesterwood> but this is odd
<melodie_> to make it clean
<router> !language Lesterwood
<router> lol
<Lesterwood> can anyone explain this
<mickster04> dumont: then alt+number gets you there
<Lesterwood> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Lesterwood> ah
<dumont> drwxrwx--- 2 user2 arp 4096 2011-03-09 12:43 /Projects/Arp/
<jiltdil> no help :(
<melodie_> te dumont and I would do this for permissions , under the /media/ directory:
<router> !language | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mickster04> jiltdil: not yet
<melodie_> find . -type d -exec chmod 750 Stuff
<cryptodira> i did an 'alternate' install/upgrade of 10.10 amd/64 from the iso (no cd burning) on a fully updated 10.04 amd64 laptop...grub (which i never had before) now presents me with 4 options and generic and recovery of 2.6.35.22 and 2.6.32.29 kernels....the 35 simply hangs... the 32 will hang on the first boot.... and will only complete if i try the recovery choice for that one and then finally boot the .32 version again .... i do NOT th
<cryptodira> ink this is normal.... how can i fix it?
<melodie_> where "Stuff" is the name of dumont's shared directory
<mickster04> jiltdil: type your problem in again in a minute
<drobole> Lesterwood: do you have both kdm and gdm running?
<jiltdil> i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?
<dumont> i have more than 10 channels open so no, alt+# doesn't work
<melodie_> well crap, how can you help someone in the middle of such a crowd ?
<Lesterwood> drobole, how can i check
<melodie_> dumont, I give up sorry !
<melodie_> bye
<Lesterwood> i am not sure
<mickster04> jiltdil: maybe you entered something wrong?
<drobole> Lesterwood: ps ax | grep gdm
<drobole> Lesterwood: ps ax | grep kdm
<te> melter: That is what pm is for.
<mickster04> !who | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dumont> te drwxrwx--- 2 user2 arp 4096 2011-03-09 12:43 /Projects/Arp/
<jiltdil> mickster04:no i wrote here as i had done
<dumont> te:  what else did you want to know?
<Lesterwood> drobole, how do i interpret this
<qcjn2> hi, someone suggested me to upgrade the ffmpeg librairies, so i installed it, and it did installed, didn't tell me i had the latest version, but i don't know if it "upgraded the librairies"
<te> dumont: see my pm
<te> dumont: pastebinit /etc/group
<jiltdil> mickster04: i tick mark on the  "run a custom command insteadof my shell" in terminal edit-->profile preference-->title and command
<drobole> Lesterwood: if kdm is running the kdm output will be like more than 0 or 1 line
<mickster04> jiltdil: and did you actually enter a command to run?
<router> can someone help me enable java through firefox please
<drobole> Lesterwood: so to speak
<jiltdil> mickster04: i write there a in command option
<mickster04> jiltdil: and what was this command of which you speak?
<jiltdil> mickster04:    thats      simply   a
<drobole> Lesterwood: when I run the kdm command i get 1 line without kdm in it, so kdm is not kunning
<drobole> *running
<mickster04> jiltdil: .... there should be a text box you  enter this command intp
<jiltdil> mickster04: i write in custom command simply "a"
<jiltdil> mickster04: a without quotes
<drobole> Lesterwood: you would run those commands in a terminal btw
<Lesterwood> i did
<Lesterwood> it seems they are both running
<Lesterwood> :/
<opie> I have a question about installing ubuntu on a usb stick, could someone pm me? thanks
<Lesterwood> what now?
<Jordan_U> opie: Just ask your (entire) question.
<holizz> Hi. Does anybody know a) if there's a Perl module for interacting with Unity's messaging menu, or b) where the documentation for Unity's C API is?
<opie> I made a boot-able usb thumb drive of 10.10 from a virtual machine through windows7. If i choose "install Xubuntu" when i boot from the usb drive, will this install xubuntu on the usb drive only or will it override my windows 7 on the hdd?
<drobole> Lesterwood: thats a problem, the question then becomes "How to configure what login managers should run at startup". Im not sure myself
<Lesterwood> i see
<cache_surplus> alright, success, i have finally successfully printed 3 pages with out the printer choking on me. i used the  localhost:631 option to set up the printer, used cups driver as listed vs hpijswhatever, then when i when to actually print a document, i tried first with cups option, wouldnt allow via pop up message stating use libreoffice with in doc to print, success. i assume for this printer, cups was the fix, however, when i w
<Jordan_U> opie: It will install wherever you tell the installer to install.
<opie> Jordan_U: thanks
<jiltdil> mickster04:http://img806.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img806/4992/screenshot1fgy.png    see this i have had done that
<drobole> Lesterwood: try this command: less /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<drobole> Lesterwood: should have only 1 line in it
<mickster04> jiltdil: and now you can't open terminal or what
<Jordan_U> opie: You're welcome. Note that to do a normal install to the drive you booted the installer from you need to do some extra work. (i.e. it's difficult to install to the USB drive while booted into that same USB drive).
<sm_> hello
<sm_> my shift key stopped working
<cache_surplus> anyfoo
<cache_surplus> thanks, l8
<jiltdil> mickster04: i can't open my terminal
<sm_> ubuntu_, gnome
<mickster04> jiltdil: oh did you also notice that below that is "when this command is run do:" followed by 'close terminal'?
<mickster04> jiltdil: hum...not at all :( in which case you may need to work out where gnome terminal stores it's settings like that
<jiltdil> mickster04: so how to overcome this problem?
<mickster04> jiltdil: i don't know, find the gnome-terminal settings, manually edit them and remove that. it may be in gconf that you wanna start looking
<amro_> hello
<xrdodrx> amro_, hi
<amro_> hi x
<amro_> can u help me plz  x
<cryptodira> i did an 'alternate' install/upgrade of 10.10 amd/64 from the iso (no cd burning) on a fully updated 10.04 amd64 laptop...grub (which i never had before) now presents me with 4 options and generic and recovery of 2.6.35.22 and 2.6.32.29 kernels....the 35 simply hangs... the 32 will hang on the first boot.... and will only complete if i try the recovery choice for that one and then finally boot the .32 version again .... i do NOT th
<cryptodira> ink this is normal.... how can i fix it?
<xrdodrx> amro_, If you state your problem in the channel, either I or someone else will try to help you :)
<gekken> how do all
<mickster04> cryptodira: burn a disk, clean install?
<amro_> ok  i need to make a video call on  emsn massenger  haw can i do it?
<mickster04> amro_: amsn you mean?
<cryptodira> mickster04, yep, burned a disk.... will NOT install
<amro_> yas
<mickster04> cyphase: did you md5 the iso?
<lanoxx> my printer does not print the first few lines of a page therefore every page i print is cut of at the top
<jiltdil> mickster04:thanx i will try  thank for guiding me! goodnight
<lanoxx> is there any way i can fix it
<mickster04> cryptodira: did you md5 the iso?
<lanoxx> it makes my printer very useless like this
<gekken> @lanoxx - make, model?
<mickster04> amro_: have you checked the settings?
<cryptodira> mickster04, yepper..... always md5 stuff before installing
<mickster04> cryptodira: so what happens when you try and install?
<amro_> ya  but i can send my cam only i cant make a voic  call
<te> routh: install icetea6-plugin
<mickster04> amro_: have you check sound preferences
<te> routh: Sorry, wrong nic
<cryptodira> it splashes the language page... the the choices... choosing install... delivers me to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left for hours....
<amro_> ya its work good
<te> lanoxx: You probably have wrong page size selected
<gekken> @cryptodira - what platform are you trying to install on?
<te> *paper size
<zzz> hey all, i am having issues while trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from usb
<mickster04> cryptodira: have you selected try ubuntu?
<zzz> it is just hanged on the screen that says
<amro_> but no option to make video call plz tell me haw can i make it
<zzz> preparing the installation
<cryptodira> mickster04, amd/64 on a toshiba laptop
<zzz> but don't go any further
<te> amro_: Do you have your mouse muted?
<mickster04> cryptodira: i assume your laptop is 64bit?
<amro_> ?????
<te> zzz: Check your media
<gekken> lol, muting a mouse, with an itsy-bitsy gag
<zzz> media ?
<zzz> what to check for
<gekken> Which toshiba?
<lanoxx> te, the printer runs at A4, im printing also a4 from openoffice
<cryptodira> mickster04,  trying ubuntu delivers the same response.... blank screen... blinking cursor... yes, this machine is an amd/64 machine with NO other os... only ubuntu
<lanoxx> it also happens if i print from other programms
<lanoxx> it always cuts of a few centimeters from the head of every page
<te> lanoxx: What size is the paper you have in the printer?
<lanoxx> te, A4 printer
<lanoxx> te, with A4 paper
<mickster04> cryptodira: well then alls i can sugest is the iso is somehow damaged, mayb the disk didn't burn properly, did you use the verification?
<amro_> hyyyyy no one can help me
<zzz> te , what is wrong with media?
<mickster04> amro_: nope
<mal_> testing
<lanoxx> te, its standard paper, standard printer (brother DCP-560-CN)
<gekken> @amro_ so far you have not given anyone anything to help you with
<gekken> @amro_ MSN doesn't work
<mickster04> amro_: there will be error mesages usually, settings will give you clues etc
<mal_> Can I chat here about ubuntu 9.04?
<mickster04> amro_: have you tried skype?
<amro_> ok haw can i make avideo call on emsn massenger
<gekken> @amro_ we know, now specifically, what have you done about it?
<cryptodira> mickster04, yepper... the disk verified... this was/is an upgrade from a fully updated 10.04 amd64 with the exception of OPERA not being upgraded... no public key ... to verify with.
<mickster04> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mal_> I like old things
<mickster04> mal_: nope, eol is passed, please take it to offtopic
<zzz> come on, how can i pass this preparing to install screen
<cryptodira> mickster04,  the other problem... once i have booted.... the sound and network apps for the top panel were/are missing.... the cli commands only restore mail and display.
<zzz> i am getting crazy
<gekken> Try the minimal install
<amro_> no option on emsn massenger to make video call
<gekken> you won't see that screen again. I guarantee it
<mal_> b4I go can someone tell me how to magnify the script on this page thanks.
<amro_> like  msn on windows
<te> lanoxx: Do you have something to measure with?  Give it to us in inches.
<gekken> @amro_ then there you are.
<amro_> what do u meen
<gekken> @amro_ MSN is proprietary, if it works, it works, if it doesn't, call M$.
<mickster04> amro_: use skype, that works
<Odaym> haha
<Odaym> M$
<lanoxx> te, the page size? or the amout of page cut of///
<Odaym> nice
<Odaym> *adds it*
<mickster04> cryptodira: i thought you were doing a clean install? you can upgrade from 10.04 without a disk?
<gekken> Oldy but a goody
<te> lanoxx: Ok, let me ask you this:  What part of the world do you live in?
<lanoxx> te, Germany
<te> lanoxx: SO you do indeed have A4 size paper in the printer?
<amro_> ya i use skype to make video call but more frind on msn i need this option to call
<cryptodira> mickster04,  sure... use the alternate iso and run from the cli.... goes much faster than from the disk...
<lanoxx> yes, i have the box beside me, it reads A4
<mickster04> amro_: well try a different msn compatible program amsn might just not work. though i would have thought it would
<te> lanoxx: Because it soulds like the paper size is too long.  Try setting to US Letter and see what happens.
<mal_> mickster04: how do I get to offtopic?
<lanoxx> te, will waiting for your answers i found a bugreport on launchpad that im just trying, hang on on moment
<amro_> ok what is anther app
<mickster04> cryptodira: ok, so did you try upgrading to 10.10 using the update manager at all?
<mickster04> !ot | mal_
<ubottu> mal_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cryptodira> mickster04,  i was unable to get the 10.10 live cd to run.... so i went with the alternate that can be used without a net connection or cd
<mickster04> !msn | amro_:
<ubottu> amro_:: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mal_> ok thanks
<mickster04> cryptodira: you already have ubuntu installed no?
<amro_> no msn on ubuntu
<lanoxx> te, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brother-cups-wrapper-extra/+bug/550764
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550764 in brother-cups-wrapper-extra (Ubuntu) "Brother CUPS wrapper fails to change LPR driver settings" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lanoxx> te, i think i just fixed it with the instruciton in this bug report
<router> can someone help me create a symbollic link to my java plugin in the firefox plugins directory please
<gekken> man ln
<gekken> next
<ricorx7> router: ln -s
<m_fulder> hey
<amro_> helloooooooooooooooooo
<router> ricorx7: yeah idk where the .so is though
<m_fulder> anyone in here know how an IRC bot works?
<opie> Jordan_U: I have 3 options, 1)install alongside current OS 2)use entire disk, 3)select partition manually. which am i supposed to choose to install to usb and not hdd ?
<cryptodira> mickster04,  i did NOT use the update manager.... i am on a satellite connection (off grid) and did not want to lose the signal partway through.....  i had 10.04.2 running at the time of the upgrade to 10.10
<m_fulder> how do I make myself an operator=
<gekken> amro_ no MSN for you, I said good day
<amro_> why?
<bastidrazor> m_fulder: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<m_fulder> thanks =)
<gekken> ask Microsoft
<te> lanoxx: very good
<te> router: install icetea6-plugin
<ricorx7> router: i forget, but there was a tutorial i found that showed it, did you google it?
<amro_> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<router> ricorx7: no
<te> router: sudo apt-get install icetea6-plugin
<gekken> Bill gates hates you, that's why
<bastidrazor> gekken: be helpful.
<router> te: icedtea = garbage
<amro_> plzzzzzzz
<te> router: Doesn't work?
<router> te: im a dev so i need Sun
<vexedemon> Evening all.
<xrdodrx> vexedemon, evening :D
<te> router: Ok... Well, just did some experimenting on this other PC and could not get it to work.
<ricorx7> router: try http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/761107
<ricorx7> gives command for symbolic links for java
<opie> Jordan_U: I have 3 options, 1)install alongside current OS 2)use entire disk, 3)select partition manually. which am i supposed to choose to install to usb and not hdd ?
<vexedemon> router: whats the problem?
<router> ricorx7: i need to create a symbollic link to the plugin
<te> router: And it seems strange that on sun's site, there are instructions for red hat and not ubuntu
<Jordan_U> opie: You're welcome. Note that to do a normal install to the drive you booted the installer from you need to do some extra work. (i.e. it's difficult to install to the USB drive while booted into that same USB drive).
<Jordan_U> opie: (I sent that message just after you quit before).
<gekken> they should be identical, except for the $PATH
<te> router: Let me do some further research
<router> vexedemon: need to create a symbollic link to a java plugin
<gekken> which should be pretty straightforward
<opie> Jordan_U: woops sorry, was here on VM and restarted to try and install
<ricorx7> router: i guess we need more info, which plugin?
<cryptodira> mickster04, i will keep futzing with it.... Thank YOU for your help and time.
<Jordan_U> opie: To install to the drive you're booted from you need to pass the "toram" parameter to the kernel at boot.
<router> ricorx7: the one that is included in the jdk
<usr13> router: te https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ricorx7> router: ok, so you need java to work in firefox?
<mickster04> cryptodira: good luck
<opie> Jordan_U: k then it will show up on the list?
<claviceps_> hi, since the kernel update a few days ago my system seems to have a misterious device on /dev/sdc (which hangs fdisk -l and also suspend); any idea what's going on?
<Jordan_U> opie: Yes.
<router> ricorx7: hold on i think i found the plugin
<vexedemon> clav: nothing new attached, no usb devices?
<opie> Jordan_U: k great, thanks I will give it a try now.
<Jordan_U> opie: As long as the USB drive is large enough, i.e. over 3 GiB.
<ka_> ping
<vexedemon> I'm running this full version on a 4gb jump drive ;)
<opie> Jordan_U: yea its an 8GB
<claviceps_> vexedemon: no, just the update; lots of ata errors too
<vexedemon> 10.10
<vexedemon> clav: can you PM me a few of the errors so I can analyze
<lady_pyra> am i in the right place to ask very obtuse questions about basic usage of laptop now it has ubuntu on it?
<claviceps_> yes, hold on
<vexedemon> lady: sure. Whats up?
<mickster04> lady_pyra: well try and find out
<usr13> router te It looks like mozilla firefox looks for libjavaplugin.so in plugins
<router> ricorx7: ok i was wrong that didnt work
<ij_ka> ping
<\share> I want to remove Lock Screen option from Indicator Applet Session. Is it possible?!
<router> ok
<usr13> router: te So, try this:
<usr13> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0_24/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/gayle/.mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<lady_pyra> thank you!  i want to play civ.  it says it needs windows but i have wine.  i apparently still need to give permissions and i don't understand any of the instructions i can find about how to give them
<sorush20> hi
<\share> howdy
<router> usr13: could you please please please type that out for a 64bit
<sorush20> how do I remove old linux images from my grub menu and free some space on the computre?
<\share> sorush20: go to synaptic
<\share> search for linux-image
<usr13> router: te: Test here:  http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<geoff918> @sorush20, you can remove the old files and then sudo update-grub
<bastidrazor> lady_pyra: there is a freeciv-client-gtk in the repo's.
<vexedemon> sorush: if you are worried about that little amount of space, you need to buy another drive. hahaha.
<usr13> router: Oh, you're on a 64 bit system?
<bastidrazor> sorush20: in synatpic search for linux-image and uninstall the ones you don't want.
<router> usr13: yes
<usr13> router: Did you download and install the 64 bit version of java?
<router> usr13: ofc
<usr13> router: There IS a difference
<router> usr13: ik
<lady_pyra> i shall see what i can find - thanks for the heads up on where to start :-)
<usr13> router: what does ofc and ik mean?
<Oins> Hi. I installed gnome teatime. But, how can I start it now? teatime does not work :)
<geoff918> I'm having a problem with a program attempting to use sound. It is addressing /dev/dsp; I think I can get around the issue by symlinking to that from the usual Ubuntu address for sound hardware. However, I don't know what that is. Does anybody know what the standard address for sound hardware is in Ubuntu? (10.10)
<vexedemon> ugh... i hate acronyms sometimes..... :s
<ij_ka> I have 2 operating system. first i had windows. than I installed ubuntu 10.10. I took space from windows's D disc. now I have a little space for ubuntu because I moved on ubuntu. I want to know how to cut for example 10GB from D disc
<atpa8a_> hmm
<sorush20> geoff918: I can't beleive I forgot good old synaptic.
<router> usr13: of course and i know
<claviceps_> vexedemon: hmm, seems like the ata errors only apear after some uptime; now fdisk -l says "Disk identifier: 0x00000000; Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<vexedemon> geoff: there is no standard address, they are unique per card or mb.
<usr13> router: In order to see what the exact path is, I would have to fire up my 64 bit system. (It's off now.)
<router> usr13: ok
<usr13> router: But will be glad to do it... if you need me to.
<geoff918> @sorush20: In honesty, I hadn't suggested synaptic. I would have either gksu nautilus /boot...or just used the terminal
<geoff918> @vexedemon...okay, I'll output my lspci, maybe you'll be able to tell from that?
<router> usr13: please im desperate at this poitn
<router> point*
<sorush20> who needs help
<bastidrazor> geoff918: and that is the improper way to remove kernels.
<vexedemon> clavic: is it trying to mount the non-existant disk?
<ij_ka> ping
<geoff918> @bastidrazor: Fair enough, I guess I usually do it that way. I wasn't aware it was improper.
<usr13> ok, gotta shut one down and unplug - kvm is full
<atpa8a> any upstart gurus?.. i'm binding slapd to an ip alias and it seems that aliases come up late on boot which causes slapd fail to start... can i start networking "syncronously" or something?
<vexedemon> geoff: its a start :)
<claviceps_> vexedemon: no
<vexedemon> atpa: I believe there is a timeout in the config you should extend it.
<Jordan_U> atpa8a: You might try asking in #upstart.
<vexedemon> clav: odd. Let me look into it for you. Do you have a few minutes?
<geoff918> @vexedemon: http://pastebin.com/zPzwwFfu
<atpa8a> vexedemon: which config?
<atpa8a> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Jordan_U> atpa8a: You're welcome.
<mod> When I do a 'traceroute -r' on my ubuntu machine it always says 'network unreachable' but I can ping any of the hosts i try to traceroute too, and other computers I have can traceroute fine
<mod> is there something special on ubuntu to get traceroute to work?  I tried as root, same diff
<claviceps_> vexedemon: sure, all the time in the world ;)
<bastidrazor> mod: have you tried 'mtr' it is short for my traceroute
<vexedemon> Oh no, ACER. Their sound boards are NOTORIOUS for causing major issues with this stuff. I suggest buying a 10$ usb addon card from .
<mod> bastidrazor, nope
<vexedemon> Sorry Geoff, I have no answer besides that :/
<Jordan_U> mod: Are you sure you're using traceroute and not tracepath? tracepath doesn't use ICMP echo requests.
<mod> bastidrazor,, that seems to work ok, thanks
<mod> Jordan_U, unless someone's link it to tracepath, heh
<geoff918> @vexedemon: I haven't had any problems with it in general. I have a newer HP lappy, but I don't want to deal with 64-bit to 32-bit crossover on the compile...
<\share> to update time and date from ntp server do I need ntpd or just ntpupdate?
<\share> asnwer pls
<mod> neat, mtr is like top for traceroute
<mod> thanks
<geoff918> @\share sudo ntpdate [name of timeserver]
<bastidrazor> mod: you're welcome.
<vexedemon> geoff, I understand. I over reacted, but I've had major issues with their hardware in the past :P
<\share> geoff918: yes but can I remove ntp daemon?
<vexedemon> of course you can :P
<claviceps_> [ 16.646876] ata8.00: ATA-7: Config Disk 0, 1.2569, max MWDMA2
<claviceps_> [ 16.646880] ata8.00: 16777215 sectors, multi 1: LBA
<claviceps_> [ 16.664091] ata8.00: configured for MWDMA2
<claviceps_> [ 16.664177] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access ATA Config Disk 0 1.25 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<claviceps_> [ 16.664348] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<geoff918> @\share You have an ntp daemon running? Which versoin of Ubuntu are you using?
<claviceps_> [ 16.664352] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 16777215 512-byte logical blocks: (8.58 GB/7.99 GiB)
<FloodBot3> claviceps_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\share> vexedemon geoff918 ntdp is if i want to setup a ntp server right
<\share> ntp
<ninjai> for some reason ubuntu stopped mounting my android phone rw so it's read-only.  How can I fix this?
<vexedemon> correct.
<geoff918> @\share ntpd will run as a daemon, it's not exactly a good thing from a security standpoint. Is there a major reason why you would want to run the daemon?
<vexedemon> ninjai, was it an automount?
<\share> geoff918: no i dont
<\share> :)
<ninjai> vexedemon: yes
<\share> thanks for clarifying
<vexedemon> ninjai: What are you doing with the droid, tethering or mass storage?
<ninjai> vexedemon: just mounting the SD card
<geoff918> @\share I wouldn't, personally, run ntpd because it runs as root. There are sometimes exploits involving that daemon. you can probably just set up a cron job with ntpdate or manually run that from time to time. That's all I do. And, honestly, I dont' experience much drift on any system--even one that's over 10 years old.
<\share> geoff918: i uninstalled it
<vexedemon> ninja: is it an HTC?
<ninjai> nexus one
<ninjai> so yes
<vexedemon> I need more specifics of the phone please.
<\share> "Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (daemon side)" Middleware ??
<vexedemon> version of android running?
<geoff918> @\share Cool. Do you know how to set up a cron job?
<claviceps_> geoff918: as long as the system has a RTC; without it there is some drift
<router> vexedemon: usr13 said he was coming back right
<ninjai> cyanogenmod 7, rc2
<\share> geoff918: I just installed ntpdate because I want ubuntu to get time and date from a server does  it update automatically or do I need to add ntpdate to crontab?
<geoff918> @geoff918 I believe if you go to the clock settings you can set it to "synchronize with internet time servers automatically" and you can choose which time servers (note, this will force you to enter your password to become "root")
<usr13> router: I seem to have Version: Java SE 6 Update 20 on this machine.
<usr13> router: So let me see:
<router> usr13: the version i have is jdk 6u24
<\share> geoff918: i need ntpd because now i miss the option for the ntp server :x
<blue112> Hi here
<blue112> How can I use my webcam in two software in the mean time ?
<geoff918> @\share choosing the ntp server is just a "switch" or command line argument
<claviceps_> blue112: video loopback device, look it up
<blue112> claviceps_, any link ?
<geoff918> @\share try this from the command line sudo ntpdate 0.north-america.pool.ntp.org
<usr13> ln -s  /usr/lib/java/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<kavinsky> anyone got any ideas on why / how to fix partman failing with error 10 during a lubuntu 10.10 install? (I'm aware this is the ubuntu channel!)
<router> usr13: my java is in /usr/
<claviceps_> blue112: first one on google: http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/LoopbackDevice
<usr13> router: ^^^^  is what I would have had to have done to link it.
<usr13> router: You should only need to customize the path to get it right.
<router> usr13: ok
<usr13> router: But also be aware that mozilla looks for plugins in about 3 different places.
<router> usr13:  pm please
<claviceps_> blue112: but the "first" software has to support it; and stuff like cam->effekttv->skype doesn't work
<\share> geoff918: I forces me to install ntpd
<\share> geoff918: so I can add my favorite ntp server
<geoff918> @\share what command(s) are you running?
<\share> geoff918: just System > Admin > time and date. and keep syncronized with internet time servers... which forces me to isntall ntpd
<geoff918> @\share Okay, fair enough. I guess that would be one way, albeit potentially insecure. I don't use that so I wasn't aware.
<\share> geoff918: I block the port with router and iptables
<geoff918> @\share I guess my personal preference would be to run the cron job. But, whatever you choose is fine. You wouldn't be the first in the world to run ntpd full-time.
<\share> hm
<\share> but if i block it does it update :P
<djndo> /tmp/GEZUN1Ym.c.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<djndo> Try again later, or contact the server administrator. why do i get this error?
<geoff918> @\share That I'm not sure of. I suppose it would depend on how you set up your rules. I think you could block incoming connections but allow outgoing queries on the port.
<\share> yes
<\share> geoff918: it blocks incoming connections
<wolf1> Hi!:D how to search with grep for certain word in whole bunch of documents in folder?
<wolf1> i need to search "88"
<geoff918> @\share Fair enough. Then the only risk is if something else is able to compromise the daemon itself. Maybe run it in a chroot?
<\share> no one compromised it
<llutz> wolf1: grep -r "88" *
<\share> geoff918: it's UDP port
<geoff918> @\share Yeah, I'm no security expert. I have just seen a lot. I try to limit what runs as root, etc. Most exploits can be avoided through some common sense practices, I think.
<djndo> Try again later, or contact the server administrator. why do i get this error?
<geoff918> @djndo Check your permissions on /tmp ?
<\share> geoff918: sudo service ntp stop
<xrdodrx> Every time I play a flash video in Chrome I get the message "The following plugin has crashed: Shockwave Flash"...how can I fix this?
<djndo> geoff918, how?
<geoff918> @djndo is that a download you're attempting in a browser, e.g. Firefox?
<djndo> yes geoff918
<geoff918> @xrdodrx I encountered that on my g/f's laptop with Chromium installed ( Lubuntu )
<geoff918> @xrdodrx I just installed the non-free plugin
<xrdodrx> geoff918, any fix?
<xrdodrx> geoff918, so did I :\
<xrdodrx> flashplugin-nonfree
<geoff918> @djndo I think your file is not completing correctly
<djndo> geoff918, what do i do?
<geoff918> @xrdodrx Yes, that's the one. I couldn't remember off the top of my head. It fixed it.
<djndo> geoff918, it does that for every download i try to do.
<geoff918> @djndo Try wget? That seems to work pretty well....
<xrdodrx> geoff918, well, I have it installed and it still doesn't work, so.
<geoff918> @djndo Is this your machine or a work machine?
<djndo> geoff918, mines
<geoff918> @djndo Have you changed any permissions on your system?
<djndo> geoff918, i think i did last night, but that was on a vps.
<djndo> geoff918, how do i check to see if i did?
<geoff918> @djndo I'm wondering if you have a directory that has wrong permissions
<geoff918> @djndo ls -l
<djndo> geoff918, what do i ado after that command?
<Cody3290> Hell, everyone
<Cody3290> Hello, rather.
<lalala12> Hello people
<geoff918> @xrdodrx I guess I'm not sure. It corrected my problem. :-\
<Cody3290> Is  this where I can ask questions concerning Ubuntu?
<geoff918> @dnjndo That should output the information you need. Does it say your username on the directory, or root?
<geoff918> @dCody3290 Yes.
<Cody3290> Is there a way to remove the password? Having to constantly authenticate is rather annoying.
<djndo> geoff918, yes
<geoff918> @Cody3290 Well, kinda, but that's really bad form.
<Cody3290> Bad form?
<atpa8a> Cody3290: which password?
<Cody3290> How so?
<lalala12> hey. I have 1 question. I'll be glad if somebody will help me
<Meloc1> hello
<geoff918> @Cody3290 The password is a security measure against unauthorized changes to the system
<joeb_> im looking for galeon for maverick ?
<blue112> claviceps_, it works, but the quality is really ugly... What can I do to improve it ?
<Cody3290> True enough. In that case, is there a way to change it? I made it overly complicated with the belief that I would never useit.
<geoff918> @Cody3290 It's the equivalent to the User Account Control (UAC) on Windows
<Cody3290> I remember it, it's just a hassle to type out.
<geoff918> @Cody3290, yes
<Cody3290> Ah, I disable that immediately, so not really a good comparison for me o.o
<claviceps_> blue112: hmm, no idea, should be 1:1 the same image
<Cody3290> But I'll keep it nonetheless.
<Damn3d> Hi, which file system is currently the default one in Ubuntu?
<geoff918> @Cody3290 passwd
<semitones> ginnnn, you can also use alt-f2 to run that command if you don't want to use the console at all
<Cody3290> passwd?
<Cody3290> Am I supposed to type that into the console?
<geoff918> Yes, go to Applications -> Terminal and then type that in
<Cody3290> Terminal, rather
<geoff918> yes
<blue112> claviceps_, I think I don't use the resize_vlookback correctly... What is the first size which should be placed ?
<Cody3290> I'm still used to windows>.<
<Assumer> Hey guys, anyone know anything about using nouveu drivers with an nvidia gts450?
<djndo> geoff918, so it says my name what now?
<\share> So I just deleted a shortcut from menus but I didnt want to!
<atpa8a> Cody3290: are you talking about password that sudo asks?
<\share> :s
<ginnnn> semitones, gtksu is not friendly
<Cody3290> Excellent, thank you.
<Assumer> I tried to uninstall the the proprietary drivers and set xorg.conf to use nv but I still come up to a terminal
<geoff918> @Cody3290 Yes, it's the same
<claviceps_> blue112: uhm, i can't really help you, i just used vloopback some years ago
<Cody3290> Great, now to restart for updates. xD
<semitones> ginnnn, gksu
<blue112> claviceps_, arf.
<kavinsky> partman crashing with error code 10 on a non-raid hdd - any ideas?
<\share> What is the folder with Ubuntu menu shortcuts?
<\share> :s
<Cody3290> Ah, almost forgot: Does anyone here use XChat?
<kavinsky> <--
<semitones> i dooooo
<Cody3290> Is there a way to make it automatically connect to a server upon starting the application?
<bastidrazor> \share: right click Applications > edit menus
 * lalala12 lalala
<Meloc1> I have installing ubuntu with wubi
<\share> bastidrazor: I mean the folder with the shortcuts I deleted one with no intention
<\share> I want to cover it
<\share> recover
<semitones> Cody3290, I don't know -- I always click "connect" once I open it
<semitones> but i think you can make it automatic someway
<Cody3290> =/
<Assumer> Anyone ideas for helping me get back to gdm with a nvidia gts 450.
<Cody3290> Does anyone know how? If not, I'll just go back to chatzilla. it's just as good, imho.
<kavinsky> Cody - on startup click edit -> Auto connect this network at startup
<nit-wit> Assumer, what happened?
<geoff918> Well, I better be going. Thanks everyone.
<\share> geoff918: anyway I just disabled the daemon...
<djndo> can anyone help me? /tmp/GEZUN1Ym.c.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read why when i try to download i get that error?
<Cody3290> Thank you, kavinsky.
<Assumer> nit-wit: I have a gts 450, first install I came up in low resolution, tried installing proprietary from the normal ubuntu method. didn't work. I reinstalled, tried installing proprietary blob from nvidia site and now I can't get a gdm up
<Cody3290> Now to restart. Don't worry, I have many more questions :)
<druciferre> @Assumer, are you going to BusyBox or is GDM throwing an error ?
<Assumer> Just straight to terminal
<nit-wit> Assumer, at the grub menu you made need to hold down the shift to shoe it hie then remove the quiet splash and put in nomodeset
<Assumer> If I try to start gdm manually It flickers and throws an arrow
<nit-wit> *show
<Assumer> I will try that
<druciferre> @Assumer, log in and look at the error messages found in Xorg.log
<Assumer> I can do that as well
<nit-wit> Assumer, this should make it low graphic mode a per session fix for investigating
<Assumer> Sounds good, I really don't need the proprietary driver, will the open source one work with a gts 450?
<druciferre> @php, stop changing your name
<BlackRat90> Hi all, does anyone know how to edit the startup applications via the terminal??
<sfears> Assumer: "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf" assuming xorg.conf.failsafe exists.  then restart & use the hardware manager to install proprietary drivers
<druciferre> @BlackRat90 /etc/init.rd
<Assumer> Yea, hardware manager has done one of two things so far 1) low resolutions only and 2) terminal
<BlackRat90> @druciferre is that a folder or a file?
<druciferre> @BlackRat90     folder
<Assumer> I suppose if I can get low resolutions with hardware manager I might be able to add higher resolutions in xorg
<druciferre> @BlackRat90    each file in that folder is a startup script...
<itaylor57> The @ isn't needed in irc just use tab to get the name
<Pumpkin-> is there a simple way to list all the packages actually installed on a machine ?. I'd like to do this on two machines so I can diff the results.
<BlackRat90> @druclferre and if i add my own file it will start on start up?
<druciferre> @BlackRat90    Sorry, I meant /etc/init.d
<Assumer> Alright, time to go break my xorg some more, I'll be back
<BlackRat90> yeah i figured that out
<bastidrazor> !clone | Pumpkin-::grab the command out of this factoid:
<ubottu> Pumpkin-::grab the command out of this factoid:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lalala12> ping lalala12
<jfbouchard> Hello, I had a raid 1 software. The disk with /boot crashed. Now I got an empty /boot + md0 (good data). Is there a simple way to recreate my /boot ?
<druciferre> @BlackRat90    scripts in that folder don't neccessarily run, a link is created in /etc/rc[0-6S].d    <- use of regular expression there, hope you know regex
<Pumpkin-> thaks bastidrazor, exactly what I wanted.
<terrapin> not happy with unity at all
<terrapin> :/
<xrdodrx> !ubuntu+1 | terrapin
<ubottu> terrapin: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> Pumpkin-: you're welcome
<druciferre> @BlackRat90    I suggest you look at an article that describes runlevels to learn which scripts will run
<Jonii> Anyone know how to fix ubuntu mouse to act more like Windows mouse?
<xrdodrx> terrapin, please note it isn't finished and can be disabled at log in :)
<terrapin> i know, i have the ppa installed >:)
<BlackRat90> @druvlferre ok thanks!
<coz_> Jonii,   not sure what you mean
<xrdodrx> oh lol :D
<Jonii> Like, opening menu only _after_ you release right mouse button, not right after you press it down
<xrdodrx> it can even be disabled in Natty
<xrdodrx> (choose "Classic Interface" or something at the gdm-login screen)
<terrapin> i can discuss Unity here cause i can run it on maverick
<Cody3290> Does maverick have a built in feed reader?
<Jonii> Like, removing this weird functionality that all mouse buttons, including middle button/scroll/mouse3 and right mouse button can select menu items
<Cody3290> or atleast rss?
<Jonii> I heard xorg.conf has something to do with this, but all guides I found were for much older distros, and Ubuntu 10.4 seems to act differently
<Cody3290> and if so, is the one in the thunderbird  client more functional/othrwise better?
<terrapin> all problye migrate to linux mint to stay with gnome
<Jonii> xinput list has different kind of output compared to what examples say it should print out, all that sort of weirdness
<overclucker> log on MSGS DCCMSGS HILIGHTS * ~/irc.log.hilight
<overclucker> grr
<visual1ce> hi
<Cody3290> never mind, then.lol
<xrdodrx> terrapin, we can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<jfbouchard> Hello, I had a raid 1 software. The disk with /boot crashed. Now I got an empty /boot + md0 (good data). Is there a simple way to recreate my /boot ?
<djndo> why do i get this "/tmp/GEZUN1Ym.c.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read" error everytime i try to download something?
<visual1ce> im working on a large freemind mindmap on my laptop and i'd like to hook my 30" monitor up so i can better visualise everything... should i just hook it up or is there a specific way i should go about it? id like to use it as an extension rather than a mirror monitor
<sfears> djndo: save as a different file name
<sufn> i have a problem with my card wifi in debian 5 can you help me plz ?
<djndo> sfears, what do you mean?
<sfears> visual1ce: type sudo nvidia-settings
<visual1ce> but im running intel integrated graphics
<Pumpkin-> visual1ce: should "just work", but make sure the laptops video card supports dual-link dvi, which is almost certainly needed for a 30" screen. If it doesn't, you are pretty much out of luck.
<Jordan_U> jfbouchard: sudo apt-get install --reinstall the latest kernel, and I would recommend keeping /boot/ on md0 since GRUB2 understands mdraid.
<sfears> choose a different file name next time you save djndo
<Jordan_U> jfbouchard: To be clear, you'll want to do this from a chroot. If you need help setting up the chroot properly I can give more details.
<Jordan_U> jfbouchard: And you'll also want to run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<Pumpkin-> visual1ce: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/DVI_Connector_Types.svg/181px-DVI_Connector_Types.svg.png has pictures of what a dual-link DVI port should look like. If your port/cable looks like a single link one, and your monitor is 2560x1600 (like most 30"ers are), its a hardware limitation and it will just never work.
<Pumpkin-> (or will work, but only at lower resolutions)
<lalala12> ping
<visual1ce> ya it worked! resolution isn't great though - from memory i don't think this supports dual link dvi
<visual1ce> ill just have to go with a lower res
<visual1ce> but this is a little too low
<Pumpkin-> should be able to go to at least 1920x1200
<visual1ce> how do i move a window to the large monitor?
<visual1ce> nvm
<Cody3290__> can someone ghost my nick, please
<Cody3290__> It won't let me as I haven't registered yet.
<visual1ce> in preferences monitor - 30" only has 1280 x 800
<visual1ce> i think i had a similar problem in windows though
<JdGordon> what do i need to change to get to a console instead of genome by default on boot?
<visual1ce> genome :)
<Cody3290> There we go
<aeon-ltd> JdGordon: you need to stop gdm from starting
<aeon-ltd> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<aeon-ltd> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<aeon-ltd> JdGordon: heh one of those.. can't remember
<red2kic> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<veilig_abt> I just got a new video card and am going to try and upgrade from 2 monitors to 3 monitors, is there any catches I should be aware of when trying to do this?
<SavoxUSB> dev eclair
<Diverdude> I am having the following problem with my packet manager. How do i solve it?    An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<Diverdude> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Diverdude> 'E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf), E:Error occurred while processing less (NewFileVer1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<FloodBot3> Diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visual1ce> ill try a vga adaptor
<aeon-ltd> red2kic: thanks, sorry about the factoid spam
<Cody3290> Does ubuntu get viruses? And by get, I mean often?
<red2kic> aeon-ltd: Nah. Just giving information. Nothing wrong with that. :)
<red2kic> Cody3290: Sure. You can get it -- but it can't hurt you.
<red2kic> Cody3290: Viruses are crafted for Windows.
<Cody3290> So the majority of viruses, if not all of them, would not effect the OS, is what you'resaying?
<red2kic> Cody3290: I'm saying... Welcome to linux. :)
<Diverdude> I am having the following problem with my packet manager. How do i solve it?         An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf), E:Error occurred while processing less (NewFileVer1), E:Pr
<Diverdude> oblem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<Cody3290> xD
<Cody3290> Thanks
<SavoxUSB> Thats misinformation there are plenty of viruses for linux, they are just not as common and usually targeted at servers
<aeon-ltd> Cody3290: yeah, but get a firewall
<Cody3290> Oh?
<Cody3290> Which one do you recommend?
<KimLaroux> Cody3290, an external Firewall, one in a router
<blue112> Any help with vlookback please ? I can't successfully use it :/
<aeon-ltd> Cody3290: any they all just do the same thing. but for ubuntu users sake use 'ufw'
<router> KimLaroux: yes?
<Cody3290> I don't have a router
<Cody3290> I "borrow" wifi from my neighbor
<router> Cody3290: yes?
<Cody3290> lol
<jfbouchard> Jordan_U: Yeah, I did think about keeping /boot on md. but ubuntu default raid setup does not perform this.
<red2kic> Cody3290: You're behind your neighbor's router. You're "safe"
<Cody3290> rofl
<Cody3290> If they have a router, lol
<KimLaroux> router, haha, that must be flashing often XD
<Cody3290> lmao
<KimLaroux> Cody3290, you probably could not connect to their network if they didn't
<Pumpkin-> Well, you are as "on the internet" as your neighbour wants you to be. Think of it like that.
<dw-> any solution for the clock freezing yet?
<Cody3290> Ah. Got it.
<andres_> hello
<router> ARRGGGHH
<KimLaroux> hahahahaha you chose that name, router!
<drobole> andres_: hi
<visual1ce> my laptop only has DVI-d :/ - the docking station has a Dual DVI-D though so i can plug it in... but i dont understand why i can only get 1280x800 res though
<jfbouchard> Jordan_U: After reinstalling the kernel and setuping grub. When the system boot. I see the kernel, then a small panic .. then the screen clear then I see more kernel message (about mkfs clean .. eth setup ..) then it dies.
<visual1ce> maybe i need to up my video ram?
<visual1ce> shared video memory
<Cody3290> Is there something like Uniblue's DriverScanner for ubuntu already incorporated?
<HorizonXP> i'm trying to connect to a machine at work, on which I've activated remote desktop. when i connect with remote desktop viewer, it shows only black. both machines are ubuntu 10.10, with nvidia drivers. i've tried deactivating graphic effects on the remote machine to no avail. help?
<amh345> what's the proper command to encypt a file with GPG using a .asc file?
<amh345> i thought it was gpg file_to_enc.txt > key.asc
<bris> why wont this work in crontab "* * * * * vlc /home/virtanen/000-random/Project\ 8.mp3" even though this works in terminal "vlc /home/virtanen/000-random/Project\ 8.mp3"
<Matic`Makovec> I'd suggest skipping the whitespace for starters
<bris> how?
<aeon-ltd> bris: try quoting the path separately so its targeted as a whole
<bris> roger that
<KimLaroux> use "name of song.mp3"
<Diamondcite> bris: You want to play an mp3 every minute?
<syrius> I am movies files from a mac to a ubuntu computer how do I remove the invalid characters and too long file names??
<syrius> I found a program to remove this
<syrius> but I need the list of ubuntu's invalid characters
<syrius> please help
<bris> Diamondcite: I will ofcourse adjust the time when it starts to work :)
<KimLaroux> amh345, try $gpg --help
<b0g4nk1d> does any1 know where I can get a list of ubuntu's invalid chars?
<joeb_> can aptitude install a .deb ?
<Diamondcite> syrius: You know.. convmv can help convert your file names back into filenames which look proper should they be in the wrong encoding
<b0g4nk1d> @joeb_ it should be able to
<bris> * * * * * vlc "/home/virtanen/000-random/Project\ 8.mp3"
<bris> not working
<bris> :(
<DustyOS> Hello every one
<syrius> how do I do that Diamondcite
<Diamondcite> bris: Remove the "\"
<syrius> is that a command line application?
<joeb_> b0g4nk1d- im not running sudo apt-get aptitude install <file.deb> im using the terminal interface the one with the menus and stuff
<Diamondcite> syrius: Yes, convmv is a command line app
<KimLaroux> bris, does it even give an error message?
<syrius> is that default in commandline on the mac?
<Slayer> am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and all of a sudden am unable to play Youtube videos, I get the message adobe flash plugin has crashed.. Pls help
<bris> KimLaroux: nope
<syrius> or do I need to install it
<Elvewyn> Me too!
<KimLaroux> bris, what's the  * * * * for?
<Diamondcite> syrius: Err.. those are linux command lines.. unless you can find a package for mac.
<bris> KimLaroux: man crontab
<Elvewyn> Videos always look black and white, and show half the screen unless I watch in pop out mode!
<b0g4nk1d> @joeb_ man apt-get should do the trick
<syrius> okay
<KimLaroux> AH, crontab... sorry
<syrius> so your saying I need to have ubuntu connect to the hard drive and then convert them?
<ratcheer> joeb_: Just use dpkg -i
<bris> "* * * * * vlc "/home/virtanen/000-random/Project 8.mp3"" not working
<syrius> what options should I use Diamondcite
<joeb_> yea thats easy
<bris> and again the vlc... in Terminal works fine
<syrius> then after that move them
<bris> this is odd
<drobole> joeb_: to install a deb with kommandline, use dpkg -i
<Cody3290> Is there a way to pause downloads in theSoftware Center?
<Diamondcite> syrius: I don't know what type of filenames you are converting from.. unicode? chinese? russian?
<syrius> english
<Diamondcite> syrius: Then what do you mean illegal characters?
<Cody3290> mac,i think
<Cody3290> nvm
<Cody3290> o.o
<Cody3290> Ignore me, I have no clue what I'm talking about
<bris> Cody3290: I wish politicians said that more often
<Cody3290> xD
<Cody3290> Anywho, to restate my previous question incase its meaning was distorted by my later statements:
<Cody3290> Is there a way to pause downloads in theSoftware Center?
<vlan1> ima li niakoi sunarodnik ?
<vlan1> :)
<Cody3290> Or need I start over if my internet connection resets or if I need to restart
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 AFAIK no
<snowrichard> Cody3290, it doesn't hurt to start it over, it will not redownload the ones it already got
<bris> I'm using the latest Ubuntu and "* * * * * vlc "/home/virtanen/000-random/Project 8.mp3"" won't do anything in crontab although "vlc "/home/virtanen/000-random/Project  8.mp3"" works fine in Terminal. Do you guys know what the problem is here?
<Cody3290> aeon-ltd: I search for ufw in the Software Center and it turns up with "Firewall Configuration". Is that correct?
<Cody3290> That's the problem, wine is one (relatively) giant file
<drobole> bris: what logfile does crontab use?
<terrapin> bbl
<Cody3290> 85MB, give or take
<bris> drobole I don't know
<Cody3290> I have relatively slow internet
<bris> # Output of the crontab jobs (including errors) is sent through
<bris> # email to the user the crontab file belongs to (unless redirected).
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 what sort of speed are we talking about here?
<bris> drobole ^
<b0g4nk1d> if it's slow then Firestarter is an option
<Cody3290> 40-120kb/s
<drobole> bris: im not sure either
<Cody3290> normally
<Cody3290> on slow days 10-40kbps
<bris> drobole I pasted it
<b0g4nk1d> the top connection speed at my place is about 140kb/sec but that's around 2am-5am, every other time it's about 70-75kb/s
<drobole> you could do a "tail -f /var/log/messages" to se if anythong pops up in there
<Cody3290> it depends on what other machines are connected to the network (speaking of which, is there a way that I can look at that?
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 use Firestarter - it's a lot smaller
<KimLaroux> Oh wow, an ipv6
<Cody3290> That's my DL speed, i mean. connection speed I'm not sure
<Slayer> am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and all of a sudden am unable to play Youtube videos, I get the message adobe flash plugin has crashed.. Pls help
<Cody3290> o.o
<bris> drobole nothing about vlc in there
<drobole> bris: oh i didnt see that
<drobole> ok
<Cody3290> Oh, for firewalls
<Cody3290> >.<
<Diamondcite> bris: Random thought. vlc is a graphical application.. who's running the cronjob... root?
<Cody3290> Thought you were giving me an alternative for wine>.<
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 i wasnt
<Cody3290> Interesting, though. I might try it.
<bris> Diamondcite, I believe crontab -e is ran by user
<bris> I'm quite sure actually
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 Firestarter only takes up 2MB of HDD space and it's pretty neat
<b0g4nk1d> you can see who's trying to break into your box etc.
<Cody3290> It's not space I'm worried about
#ubuntu 2011-03-10
<Cody3290> xD
<HorizonXP> i'm trying to change some ubuntu one preferences, but it's giving me a gnomekeyring.IOError when I run ubuntuone-preferences from the commmand line via SSH
<Cody3290> I don't have a box. Mentioned earlier that I "borrow" internet from a neighbor
<Elvewyn> Holy crap, I'm not running any anti virus OR a firewall, am I safe? I heard linux is harder to break into...
<b0g4nk1d> ah. Do u leech the connection with WiFi?
<Jordan_U> !virus | Elvewyn
<ubottu> Elvewyn: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Cody3290> Yes, I am using wifi
<Jordan_U> !firewall | Elvewyn
<ubottu> Elvewyn: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<b0g4nk1d> @Elvewyn Linux is fairly hard to break into, you don't need an antivirus but a firewall certainly helps if you want one
<Cody3290> oh
<b0g4nk1d> @Elvewyn Firestarter is a good choice
<Cody3290> ufw is already installed
<Cody3290> I thought I needed to download it.
<Elvewyn> I was thinking about getting a hardware one, in case I buy more PC's. Mine's anncient
<b0g4nk1d> it comes preinstalled with ubuntu @Cody3290
<Cody3290> Does it have a GUI, or should I check out that "firewall configuration" program too?
<BismilSohbet7414> hello
<Cody3290> I'm not that good with the terminal (yet)
<BismilSohbet7414> hi
<Slayer> am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and all of a sudden am unable to play Youtube videos, I get the message adobe flash plugin has crashed.. Pls help
<drobole> Elvewyn: I guess a virus wouldn't be able to do much without root access, once it has, AV wont help you :p
<b0g4nk1d> try the GUI frontend - ufw on my system appears to be some sort of iptables manager daemon
<b0g4nk1d> i did man ufw
<Elvewyn> I've only been using ubuntu for a month or two...
<Cody3290> a month or two, and you only just realized you neglected to install a firewall/AV?
<Cody3290> lol
<b0g4nk1d> I use KlamAV
<Cody3290> That's one of the first things that I do when I get a windows computer (not that it does me any good)
<Elvewyn> No, but I though I didn't need it.
<b0g4nk1d> for antivirus
<HorizonXP> can anyone help me with running ubuntuone-preferences via the command line? I keep getting a gnomekeyring.IOError
<red2kic> Elvewyn: You don't need it.
<Elvewyn> Phew, good.
<drobole> Elvewyn: Unless you are responsible for a CIA database it not worth it to worry about
<Elvewyn> Cia?
<drobole> are you?
<Elvewyn> OH... CIA, nevermind..
<drobole> :D
<mickster04> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Elvewyn> He's said that before...
<bris> is there a way to list the ports I want to allow / deny in ubuntu?
<bilig> hello, does someone know a friendly hacker community for NOOBS
<b0g4nk1d> @bris man iptables should do the trick
<red2kic> I'd pass viruses to my friends. Serves them right for using inferior product. :)
<b0g4nk1d> @bilig http://www.icodeviruses.com/
<Cody3290> lol, red
<drobole> bilig: how do you define "hacker"?
<Cody3290> hmm
<owner> oops
<bilig> b0g4nk1d thanks
<Elvewyn> Just enabled my firewall...
<Cody3290> could I get arrested if i infect all the computers in my school to print 500 copies of the troll face as a senior prank?
<Elvewyn> I think so...
<Elvewyn> Or at least fined.
<bris> Cody3290 you could get arrested without doing anything
<Cody3290> lol
<red2kic> Inks are expensive.
<bris> you do the math
<bilig> drobole, someone that knows the weaknesses of systems and can efectively exploit them to gain access
<boldfilter> is there an nvidia driver for 11.04 yet?
<Cody3290> true
<mickster04> Cody3290: arrested, it depends what the policy is on your network usage
<Polah> Cody3290: They might not take it up with the police if you're lucky but you'd certainly get in trouble with the school.
<drobole> Code3290: depends what country u r in
<Cody3290> could I get incarcerated/tried and convicted, is what I meant.
<mickster04> Cody3290: it may count under misuse of compouters act?
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Elvewyn> My ATI card is so old, it doesn't have a driver D:
<mickster04> Jordan_U: good point
<red2kic> Cody3290: You probably will be confined to stay back for 10 more years.
<Cody3290> USA.
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 it wastes a shitload of paper - and yes, one student in my school got expelled for printing 50 copies of explicit novels on the library photocopier
<Elvewyn> And I don't know how to install the X.org RadeonDriver D:
<drobole> Code3290: ouch
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 it's not worth it to try
<Polah> Cody3290: Probably not. Fined at most for vandalism/damage to resources/something along those lines
<Cody3290> yeah
<bastidrazor> Elvewyn: in synaptic search for radeon
<Polah> Also detentions
<Cody3290> I'll settle with getting back at my piano teacher for all the petty disrespectfulness he's doled out to me over the years.
<boldfilter> s there an nvidia driver for 11.04 yet?
<bastidrazor> Elvewyn: more than likely it is xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Jasonn> !natty boldfilter
<Jasonn> !natty | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<b0g4nk1d> @Cody3290 what you gonna do to him?
<Jordan_U> b0g4nk1d: Cody3290: And anyone else in this conversation: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please move this discussion elsewhere like #ubuntu-offtopic
<schala1> How do I remove an old Linux kernel? I was prompted to update to 2.5.27 from 2.5.22 but it still kept 2.5.22 around
<b0g4nk1d> done
<bastidrazor> schala1: in synaptic search for linux-image and uninstall
<aeon-ltd> schala1: uninstall/remove it in synaptics, though people keep some in case of breakages
<schala1> thanks
<marlow59> schala1:  look on Synaptic and remove them
<marlow59> ;)
<Cody3290> Ah, sorry jordan
<Cody3290> My mind tends to wander.
<schala1> thanks everyone, I'll do that
<Elvewyn> xserver-xorg-video-ati is already installed, but I don't understand why it doesn't seem to help much with 3d acceleration...
<Cody3290> Did anyone answer my question about the ufw GUI?
<ubuntu_user> is root:www-data correct for all files/folders in /var/www ?
<tomasm-> i just got a new computer with an NVIDIA GeForce6100PM-M2 chipset and i'm noticing on the installer that there's a terrible flickering almost constantly...is this normal and will it go away once better drivers get installed?
<pooky> what's the quickest way to enable remote desktop sharing? If I only have access via ssh, without X11 forwarding.
<bilig> any irc channel about hacking?
<tjholowaychuk> any reason ubuntu is just a shell on boot?
<tjholowaychuk> instead of the desktop
<Polah> You're booting in maintenance mode?
<Polah> Or you didn't install a gui
<mickster04> tjholowaychuk: you broke it?
<tjholowaychuk> it was working haha
<drobole> bilig: you mean cracking or kernel development?
<Polah> Doesn't mean it's working now
<claviceps_> tjholowaychuk: installed the graphics drivers yourself?
<tjholowaychuk> nope
<bilig> drobole: cracking
<vonokin> Someone ping me please
<drobole> bilig: hmm I would know any good ones
<aeon-ltd> vonokin: err why?
<drobole> *wouldnt
<vonokin> aeon-ltd, just testing.   Thanks.
<Jordan_U> jfbouchard: How does it "die"? If it freezes can you post a picture of the last messages?
<bilig> drobole, ok thanks anyway
<drobole> bilig: np
<vonokin> aeon-ltd, once more.....
<dend> greetings
<dend> i installed the new ubuntu, but i'm having a problem. i am now installed apache.  but i can not change the folder authority. http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=142060 screenshot. example, root directory can not enter or i can not enter lost-found directory
<tjholowaychuk> hmm it's working now that i have the usb stick back in
<scottnyc> guys i have some serious issues, my installation of open office disappeared and when trying to install i get an error message that reads This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<tjholowaychuk> nvm its just prompting for install
<Polah> Dend: You're not supposed to be able to access them. They're for the root account only
<scottnyc> the title of the error is Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Polah> Dend: You can change file permissions or owners using sudo chmod or sudo chown, but the only way to access lost+found is to log onto the root account, which you don't really want to do
<dend> www directory can not enter or i can not enter
<meowski> anyone know where i can download GCC(gnu compiler collection) for linux?
<dend> sudo chmod www true?
<dend> or sudo chmod root ?
<dend> yes?
<LjL> !compile > meowski    (meowski, see the private message from ubottu)
<bastidrazor> meowski: build-essentials
<drobole> meowski: gcc.gnu.org
<dend> chmod: 'www''nýn access permissions are changed: Operation not permitted
<dend> sudo chmod 777 www
<dend> true?
<lompa> yes
<Elvewyn> My firewalls default is now to deny all incoming connections. Screw you h4ckers! :D
<Cody3290> ..
<tron101> elvewyn what happend ?
<Cody3290> Won't that mess with downloads or updates?
<scottnyc> are there any other wordprocessors other then openoffice that read .doc files?
<Elvewyn> The coolest part of switching to linux for me, is the file system. No more defragging!
<EvilPhoenix> Elvewyn:  remember to allow RELATED,ESTABLISHED connnections :P
<EvilPhoenix> in the inbound
<Elvewyn> Cody3290: I'll just change the rules when I do.
<itaylor57> scottnyc: libre office
<schala1> oh, one other question. Is it advisable not to use /usr/local when installing self-compiled software?
<itaylor57> scottnyc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<meowski> bastidrazor, once i install build-essentials, where can i find gcc?
<dend> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ?
<dend> ok
<drobole> ubuntu's rock solid stability is great for engineers
<bastidrazor> schala1: use ~/bin unless you want everyone to be able to use it. /usr/local/bin is safe for self-compiled programs
<pooltable> hi
<dend> pooltable hi
<dend> how are you dude
<mickster04> scottnyc: i think libre office might?
<tortoise7> 10.04.2 amd64..... upgraded via 'alternate' iso, NO internet, NO upgrade manager..... seemed to go well... but, upon booting up today, i am unable to get beyond a blank screen and flashing cursor..... both the live cd and the alternate cd HANG at the choices menu after the language screen..... the old 10.04 cd will boot up, but shows little square boxes for any letters...... How might i fix this problem?
<schala1> okay because it says I don't have permission to modify it
<bastidrazor> meowski: just type gcc
<dend> ubuntu vs plan9
<dend> lol
<pooltable> how do i fine where a program is located on the hard drive?
<Elvewyn> Will the ATi fglrx driver work on cards from 2001?
<meowski> bastidrazor, on terminal?
<drobole> ubuntu vs hurd...
<mickster04> pooltable: usually you don't need to know that?
<aeon-ltd> pooltable: whereis nameofapp
<bastidrazor> meowski: yes.
<dend> drobole u use plan9?
<schala1> and I'm the sole user of this PC
<Jordan_U> !ot | dend drobole
<ubottu> dend drobole: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drobole> no
<pooltable> i do
<mickster04> schala1: try sudo <command here>
<scottnyc> ok thx
<meowski> bastidrazor, it says no input files when i type gcc?
<dend> lollllllll
<schala1> ok
<dend> drobole u chat
<drobole> dend: does it even work? is it free as in free beer?
<dend> sucks.
<mickster04> pooltable: for why? maybe we can explain a way around needing to knlw that info?
<dend> yes beer
<alphonso> anyone know of a nooby way to try out gnome3?
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | dend
<ubottu> dend: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bastidrazor> meowski: right, you have no clue how to use gcc then. read the manpage. man gcc
<skullboy> where is the script that starts gdm with the system
<pooltable> i running desmume like to know where that save file is at ?
<bastidrazor> skullboy:  /etc/init.d/gdm
<pooltable> like to run fire fox 4 any way ??
<mickster04> pooltable: look where the games are. it usually uses the same folder
<erkan^> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<drobole> bastidrazor: isn't it /etc/X11/default-display-manager that actually starts it?
<pooltable> mickster04 still new here in home folder i do not see games?
<mickster04> pooltable: how do you play the games?
<alphonso> mickster04: what game do you want to play?
<mickster04> pooltable: you must go file>open game> then the file is here?
<mickster04> alphonso: not me
<pooltable> mickster04 for the appulation drop down bar
<Cody3290> Will my graphics card work better if I download a driver made for it instead of using the one that came with the install?
<bastidrazor> drobole: /etc/init.d/gdm is the script that starts the whole process.
<mickster04> pooltable: ? so you can access games? it will usually tell you where the games are held?
<pooltable> cody3290 download the driver the one on the cd/dvd might be out of date
<runawayhacker> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64 with latest kernel. everytime I reboot I have to reinstall nvidia driver
<mickster04> Cody3290: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal
<runawayhacker> anyone else have this issue?
<alphonso> i've been getting that
<pooltable> mickster04 what do i click to get that info ?
<alphonso> which nvidia card do you have?
<drobole> runawayhacker: only in aptosid lol
<runawayhacker> geforce 210
<runawayhacker> in 10.04 I would only have to do it when a new kernel came out
<mickster04> pooltable: uhm there should be a drop down above the list of games, it has the folder name in it already, click on that an it should show you where it is (ie all it's parent folders)
<alphonso> runaway: i've been getting the same thing with an old ati driver
<alphonso> runaway: what version of ubunto do you have?
<tomasm-> man this screen flickering on the install is driving me nuts (NVidia GeForce6100)... how do i get it to go away?
<Wicked> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<runawayhacker> alphonso : I'm using latest official driver too
<Wicked> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<alphonso> ruanawayhacker: have you tried removing some of the packages associated with the driver but not the driver itself?
<runawayhacker> alphonso : such as?
<alphonso> runawayhacker: not sure b/c i don't have your card... but for ati there is a catalyst control center
<quietone> none of my cron jobs ran last night and I haven't found a clue as to why. It is like the machine was asleep. Does the mode show up in a log?
<alphonso> runawayhacker: when i remove it, re-booting seems to be more reliable.
<runawayhacker> alphonso : one time I did do a cleanup one time of everything - including open source drivers
<bastidrazor> quietone: /var/log/syslog should show if cron ran or not.
<alphonso> runawayhacker: no luck, huh?
<runawayhacker> alphonso : problem still persists
<runawayhacker> alphonso : it's not a BIIg deal just annoying as hell
<alphonso> runawayhacker: i hear you - it has been annoying me for awhile.  i figured it was because i have a legacy vid card
<alphonso> runawayhacker: but i think yours is a bit newer
<\share> So I mounted and DVD image in /media/dvd but ejecter tray doesnt show it. And it shows the USB pen drive.  Why is that?
<runawayhacker> alphonso : pretty sure it is
<pooltable> still no luck
<runawayhacker> alphonso : none the less, it is still a problem.
<alphonso> runawayhacker: yes, i'm about to upgrade to an ati hd so hopefully that will fix it for me.
<runawayhacker> alphonso : I've had a lot of bad luck with ATI GPUs, that's why I switched to NVIDIA. I wish you luck
<runawayhacker> alphonso : at least in Linux with ATI
<alphonso> ruanwayhacker: thanks, i'll need it - i'm invested in ati now.  maybe i'll have to switch up, though.
<runawayhacker> alphonso : cool. good luck. I'm out
<rnigam> Hello Everyone please look at this thread and help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10542465#post10542465
<drobole> ati shouldnt be a problem though
<Yadira> Guys i dont have the colose,minimize,colse bar on any window i open
<meowski> in terminal, the only way to run a c program is to insert "./a.out"?
<quietone> bastidrazor, thx. my user crontab didn't run nor did the shutdown script in /etc/crontab today. Where do I look or read next?
<Yadira> i dont have title bar for anything
<muelli> Yadira: that's weird indeed. Could you run "metacity --replace" just in case..?
<johnjohn101> is there a package for couchdb 1.0.2 for 10.10?
<muelli> johnjohn101: check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<itaylor57> meowski: a.out is the default output from gcc, you can make the executable name whatever you want
<meowski> how do i change the name itaylor57?
<muelli> johnjohn101: doesn't look like there's 1.0.1 package. So you might just go ahead and package it :)
<itaylor57> meowski: you will get better support in ##c
<muelli> meowski: man gcc ;-)
<meowski> thankks
<kdog> why is it that certain apps like the software center and the image viewer don't have "quit" and just "close"? Seems like bad UI, the windows look the same.
<drobole> meowski: gcc -o hello hello.c
<tron101> someone got a sec to help a noob out?
<joshua__> ubuntu keeps telling me I have 0 space but I made the partiton 15GBs when I created it...what wrong please help I'm new to this
<muelli> !ask | tron101
<ubottu> tron101: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeb_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<muelli> joshua__: hm. can you open a terminal and run "df -h" for us and pastebin the output to, say, pastebin.com?
<bastidrazor> quietone: i don't have any crontab ninja skills.
<joshua__> k one second
<tron101> im tryin to install android sdk on unbuntu but terminal keeps telling me no such directory
<Jordan_U> joshua__: Do you have a lot of video/pictures/music? Have you installed a lot of extra software?
<drobole> tron101: what command are you trying to run?
<alphonso> is anyone else having trouble installing gnome3 using the apt line: ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 ???
<tron101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11823740#post11823740
<tron101> im followin this forum
<tron101> im stuck at
<quietone> bastidrazor, nonetheless you are being a great help. I also looked at pm-suspend.log and my machine did suspend itself. Still don't know why...
<itaylor57> tron101: maybe this link will help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<tron101> $ cd ~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools
<muelli> tron101: I'd rather follow official instructions and not any random post. especially forums...
<itaylor57> tron101: wrong link sorry
<ActionParsnip> alphonso: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3; sudo apt-get update    not work ok?
<drobole> tron101: ~ is a shortcut for you home directory
<tron101> where do i find these instructions
<itaylor57> tron101: i meant this link http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<tron101> o
<joshua__> no I havn't installed any extra's yet...I downloaded the ATI drivers but when I run the installer it tells me I have 0 free space left. it doesn't give me the option to choose an install location either.
<drobole> tron101: check if the android... folder is in your hime dir
<ActionParsnip> joshua__: run:  sudo apt-get clean    also remove openoffice and you wil free up a tonne of space
<tron101> so home infront of ~ wont work
<Yadira> muelli:) It work fine that command,first when i run it work butn when close terminal it disapperar again,so i restart a Mualaa
<sk_> is there a way to move an panel to another location, and/or screen?
<itaylor57> tron101: and that is the official instructions
<alphonso> actionparsnip: this is what i'm getting:
<tron101> ok thx
<alphonso> ruanwayhacker: thanks, i'll need it - i'm invested in ati now.  maybe i'll have to switch up, though.
<alphonso> : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<alphonso> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<drobole> tron101: yes it will work if the android... folder exists in your home folder
<\share> is there any application in ubuntu to convert MB to GB etc?
<pooltable> gnome 3 test how ?
<milamber>  sk_ what do you mean by panel? the panel should be visible on all desktops
<pooltable> or use
<ActionParsnip> alphonso: there is no lucid ppa on that server: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/
<psusi> \share, umm... the calculator?
<\share> psusi: but for this.
<ActionParsnip> \share: in what output?
<psusi> \share, huh?
<\share> ActionParsnip: a tool to convert KB to MB MB to KB GB to KB .
<\share> .
<\share> etc
<alphonso> actionparsnip: that is the server that the apt line seems to want to use.. not sure how to re-direct it
<chibihogoshino> anyway i can switch bluetooth profiles ?  like from headset to audio sync when i get a call and then back ?
<psusi> \share, yea... use the calculator and multiply or divide by 1024
<SX486> so, this question doesn't particularly pertain to ubuntu, but BasicLinux 3.5, I just don't know where else to go for help..
<\share> psusi: thats not what I want.
<psusi> \share, then what do you want?
<\share> psusi: read above
<nameless`> SX486: don't ask to ask, just ask
<ActionParsnip> \share: http://egret.net/kb__mb.htm
<pooltable>  /share what do you want?
<\share> ActionParsnip: yeah I know that site lol I would like a tool (offline)
<sk_> milamber: so I have the default panel on a screen. I want to move it to another location, like on top instead of at the bottom; but ultimately to another screen without having to repopulate the a new panel with all the same buttons. Is this possible?
<psusi> \share, what do you think I was answering?
<alket> Hi, I just installed Firefox RC from mozilla daily ppa, after 20min my computer froze and i rebooted, but now it is promting me for password (even though i set it to autologin) and it is not recognising my password ??
<ActionParsnip> SX486: its based on slackware, try a slackware channel
<iso3> how do i determine what user a program is running under
<nameless`> \share: can't you just use your head to divide or multiply per 100 ?
<muelli> alket: maybe it just hibernated or so and asks you to unlock the screen..?
<\share> nameless`: cant you just shut up
<ActionParsnip> alket: boot to root recovery mode and reset your password there with:  passwd foo     replace foo with your username
<muelli> iso3: i.e. ps aux | grep $program
<Cody3290> Is there a program to make softwarecenter download more quickly, or is there a way to make it download multiple files at once?
<SX486> Ok, so I'm on BasicLinux 3.5 and you can run X11R6, but there is no desktp so all of the X apps have to be run from one of the other terminlas (usually CTRL+ALT+F2), but I can't execute any of my apps beause I don't know what to say for display.
<psusi> iso3, ps u
<nameless`> iso3: ps, top, htop
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: use torrents
<alket> muelli: no, i rebooted several times then
<Cody3290> x.e
<alket> ActionParsnip: how can i do that ?
<Cody3290> I meant from within the Software Center. I know how to torrent >.<
<alphonso> actionparsnip: so are you saying I can ignore that error?
<Cody3290> Speaking of torrents: Is uTorrent better t han the one that comes with ubuntu?
<drobole> SX486: try 0
<nameless`> \share: i'm just asking, give a little bit of context, is it for a bash script ? C program ? command line tool ? try to think a little bit before insulting anyone
<ActionParsnip> \share: could make a script I guess
<ActionParsnip> alket: hold shift at boot
<Cody3290> By which i mean "Transmission BitTorrent Program"
<Cody3290> Client, rather
<bastidrazor> Cody3290: transmission or even deluge blows uTorrent out of the water
<SX486> And I only run it because it runs on my 486
<Cody3290> Got it.
<ActionParsnip> alphonso: there isn't support for Lucid on the PPA you added.
<\share> nameless`: that wasn't a insult sorry if you got offended
<milamber> sk_: in 10.04 the panel default is the top. when you switch workspaces the panel should be the same. to change the properties right click on the panel and then properties
<ActionParsnip> SX486: its offtopic here, ask in a slackware channel
<pooltable> qbittorrent use here
<alket> ActionParsnip: Shift is not working ?
<ActionParsnip> alket: hold it as soon as the system starts to boot, before the boot splash
<pooltable> alket nedd a new keyboard?
<pooltable> need
<SX486> ActionParsnip: Do you know of a Slackware channel?
<visual1ce> i have my default browser set to google chrome in preferences -> preferred applications but for some reason, firefox is opening when i click on a link
<Jordan_U> SX486: ##slackware
<nameless`> SX486: /j #slackware
<alket> ActionParsnip: pooltable : I tried again, it is not working
<ActionParsnip> SX486: #slackware would be a safe bet.....
<ActionParsnip> alket: what is the output of: lsb_release -d    please
<mickster04> visual1ce: that may be linked to the program the links are in, if you are clicking them in say xchat, it may well have it's own preferences for that
<alket> ActionParsnip: I can't login, but my release is Ubuntu 10.10
<pooltable> alket what  key?
<visual1ce> evolution but even just .desktop url files
<Cody3290> When I scan for drivers, it tells me "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Irreducibilis> How to use pure-ftpd? I dont understand the documentation
<ActionParsnip> alket: shift will show grub, as soon as the system POST beeps, hold shift and don't let go
<Irreducibilis> And like, I can access it, but it shows no files
<Irreducibilis> shouldnt it show my home directory
<Cody3290> Filezilla is easier to use
<drobole> whats the best IRC client for gnome (except irssi)
<Cody3290> o.o
<Irreducibilis> drobole, Xchat
<ActionParsnip> drobole: there is no single best app for anything
<nameless`> drobole: xchat, i guess
<Cody3290> personally, drobole, I use chatzilla which is an addon for firefox
<ActionParsnip> drobole: in any OS
<drobole> not xchat-gnome?
<Cody3290> I find it more extensible than Xchat
<ActionParsnip> drobole: none and all are best
<Irreducibilis> Cody3290, but filezilla isn't a server
<skullboy> how do i startx via gdm
<pooltable> chatzilla here
<Cody3290> There is a server and client versions, if I'm not mistaken
<drobole> Some are bad though
<alphonso> actionparsnip: blasted I didn't upgrade to 10.10 b/c i heard they were going away from gnome - i didn't want to lose it.
<Cody3290> drobole: if you want something simple to use, use Xchat
<ActionParsnip> drobole: your question is as intelligent as: "what is the best coloutr of the rainbow?"
<alket> ActionParsnip: No its not working with shift, this is the third time im trying
<Irreducibilis> Isn't there a GUI ftp server for linux?
<Cody3290> I guess he's asking for people's favorites
<alket> pooltable: what do you mean with "what key" ?
<Cody3290> or what we reccoment
<bastidrazor> nice
<ActionParsnip> alket: if you are using grub2 which is default in maverick, you hold shift to see the grub menu
<skullboy> how do i startx via gdm
<drobole> ActionParsnip: Your wrong
<Cody3290> reccomend, rather
<bastidrazor> skullboy: you don't
<alket> ActionParsnip: So the chances are that I got malicious content by Mozilla Daily PPA ?
<visual1ce> ya just checked again - preferred browser is set to google chrome but when i click on a html attachment or .desktop url file firefox opens the page
<drobole> ActionParsnip: Your reply is recursively correct for any question
<ActionParsnip> drobole: its not, there is no single best app for anything. Each app has different abilities. Not all users requirements and tastes are identical so there will NEVER be a best
<pooltable> alket what key is not working when you press it?
<Irreducibilis> How to use pure-ftpd? I dont understand the documentation and when I access it, no files show up when it says its supposed to show my home
<alket> pooltable: Shift of course as ActionParsnip suggested
<ActionParsnip> drobole: so no, it only applys to "best" questions
<skullboy> bastidrazor: i mean how do i get the x session to use gdm
<visual1ce> well chrome/chromium is always better than firefox :P ff is clunky takes a heap of memory and its interface takes up way too much real estate
<campee> i prefer ff
<Cody3290> i like firefox o.o
<CoNFuS3D> anyone know why flash crashes so much on ubuntu?
<drobole> ActionParsnip: You know I cant deny that
<Irreducibilis> firefox has better/more addons
<ActionParsnip> CoNFuS3D: possible conflict of plugins
<campee> CoNFuS3D: the newest version of flash crashes frequently on all platforms.
<pooltable> sorry did you tray caps lock then key then caps lock off?
<visual1ce> ive never liked ff... its interface has always peeved me
<campee> CoNFuS3D: it's a known issue with Adobe.
<CoNFuS3D> oh, that sucks then
<Cody3290> Oh, Irreducibilis: http://filezilla-project.org/
<campee> CoNFuS3D: instead of closing your browser just try reloading the page. that tends to fix it.
<visual1ce> chrome is so much faster
<skullboy> CoNFuS3D: what version are you runing
<Cody3290> Filezilla has a server, but it's for windows only
<Irreducibilis> Cody3290, It says the server is windows only
<ActionParsnip> drobole: i know, hence why its a useless question. If youcan constrain it some with things you want the client to do then it is an intelligent question
<CoNFuS3D> of flash, or ubuntu?
<Cody3290> So run it through wine?
<Irreducibilis> I only care about the server part
<campee> CoNFuS3D: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/flash-102-found-be-crashy
<Cody3290> ^
<Cody3290> Run it through wine?
<Irreducibilis> Wine? I'd rather have a native solution.
<visual1ce> it does have some advantages though - like when i use firefox to chat here it plays a noise when someone addresses me
<ActionParsnip> CoNFuS3D: try flash 10.3
<visual1ce> not in chrome
<ActionParsnip> CoNFuS3D: its beta and I havent tested it fully yet but seems ok
<visual1ce> but webchat loads so much faster in chrome
<skullboy> CoNFuS3D: what version are you runing
<Irreducibilis> And I was hoping someone could just help me with pure-ftpd
<Cody3290> True, native is always nice
<CoNFuS3D> flash version 10.2
<Cody3290> But this is the wrong channel, technically
<drobole> ActionParsnip: In that case I'd rephrase to "Which gnome IRC clients are bad"
<ActionParsnip> CoNFuS3D: if your OS is 64bit then you can try the 64bit flash ppa
<Cody3290> #ubuntu-offtopic would be better
<JdGordon> any ideas why klogd will refuse to start if i have the / on a usb disk (the same filesystem works fine from a nfs mount). "start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /sbin/klogd: Permission denied (Permission denied)" permissions are fine though
<Irreducibilis> Is there even anyone in there who can help?
<ActionParsnip> drobole: none are bad, some have fewer features but if they give what is required then they are not bad are they
<Cody3290> There might be.
<alket> ActionParsnip: I can log in with Ctrl+alt+ F1 with my current password , how can I kill the login screen ?
<nameless`> drobole: flipping a stupid question doesn't make it intelligent :)
<skullboy> jdgordon: sudo
<Cody3290> Never know unless you ask.
<v3ctor> Irreducibilis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<Cody3290> Or wait long enough for someone to help you in here
<JdGordon> skullboy: sudo is not needed in the boot script...
<ActionParsnip> alket: I'd grab another keyboard, or try the other shift button#
<Cody3290> >.<
<Jordan_U> drobole: If you insist on getting peoples opinions join #ubuntu-bots and ask "what is the best irc client">
<Cody3290> lol
<JdGordon> gnome is also refusing to start, dont know why... * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                                  [fail]
<pooltable> is it the sso login?
<ActionParsnip> drobole: why not try a few for YOURSELF and evaluate. You are using an OS which promotes freedom and choice, yet you wade into an irc channel and ask strangers what you should use. Smacks of Microsoft don't you think??
<drobole> Jordan_U: A bad client is a client with bugs and lacking userfriendlyness. I just didnt care to spell it out
<twiztid> hey all, so wats the news on the 2d unity QT working with compiz???
<skullboy> jdgordon: ohh right so what is the prob again
<Jordan_U> drobole: Your question is not going to be answered here. Please accept that and move on.
<ActionParsnip> drobole: userfriendliness is entirely tangiable from user to user. One person's easy is another person's hard
<drobole> ActionParsnip: I'm not convinced you know who you are taking to either tbo
<twiztid> i have would like to try out unity on my maverick install but am wondering how well it plays with compiz?
<skullboy> jdgordon: ohh right so what is the prob again
<tjholowaychuk> k so I re-installed, restarted, and I still end up in the tty :(
<JdGordon> skullboy: trying to boot this ubuttu FS from a usb key (it works fine booting from NFS).
<ActionParsnip> drobole: it doesn't matter who you are as it doesn't affect the fact that you are asking questions which cannot be answered due to too many factors
<drobole> ActionParsnip: I got many interresting answers
<LegndarySnake> hello!
<ActionParsnip> drobole: great :)
<skullboy> jdgordon: ext4????
<JdGordon> ext3
<visual1ce> drobole is a troll man
<LegndarySnake> 1st time ubuntu user
<LegndarySnake> this os rocks
<Cody3290> Me too, lol
<JdGordon> skullboy: filesystem came from untarring stright to a clean ext3 partition as sudo
<visual1ce> congrats legendary and cody
<Cody3290> Wait
<visual1ce> don't you feel all warm and fuzzy?
<Cody3290> Does it count? I've been usingit for over 4 hours
<visual1ce> :P
<tomasm-> is there anything extra i need to do to get mp3 and avi files working in ubuntu? i'm installing the 'restricted-extras' package now... anything else?
<Cody3290> They should work already
<drobole> visualice: so asking which IRC client ppl here think is best is really that unforgivvable?
<LegndarySnake> @visua1ce yes it is quite toasty
<Cody3290> Mine are working fine o.o
<nameless`> tomasm-: it should work out-of-the-box
<visual1ce> 4 hours... i'd say ur ubumtu virginity has officially been broken
<visual1ce> :P
<Cody3290> Aw
<Cody3290> I feel soiled now
<GringoStar> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 8.10, I was trying to install my video driver (nvidia 96) but my kernel was not up to date so during reboot DKMS is trying to auto-install but can't find the kernel 2.6.34 (I'm still using 2.6.30) My question is If I install the newest kernel would it work or I need to install the older 2.6.34.X and what should be the last number (not specified by the nvidia driver)?
<pooltable> tomasm a player like vlc
<Cody3290> yet somehow, clean, at the same time
<Cody3290> It's an odd fealing.
<Cody3290> feeling ,rather.
<ActionParsnip> tomasm-: if you install vlc and gnome-mplayer it will pull in a tonne of codecs. You can also add the w32codecs package from medibuntu repo to maybe get what you need
<Jonii> Hey, do you guys know what's the in-depth linux guide named?
<ActionParsnip> GringoStar: intrepid isn't supported anynmore in any way
<skullboy> jdgordon: ok so ur trying to boot ubuntu off a flash drive???
<Jordan_U> !manual | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<JdGordon> skullboy: yes
<Jonii> There was this one guide that was supposed to teach you all there is to know about linux, but I lost the url
<pooltable> any have a usb 3.0 drive if so what are the read wright speeds?
<GringoStar> Thanks anyway...
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: I don't think there is enough web space to contain ALL linux can do
<skullboy> jdgordon: live or non live
<ActionParsnip> !EOL | GringoStar
<ubottu> GringoStar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jonii> ActionParsnip: that was still what the front page promised. I think it was some few hundred pages of heavy text
<skullboy> jdgordon: live or non live
<Jonii> Written mainly for Debian
<Cody3290> How do I enable my firewall again?
<JdGordon> skullboy: I have a fully working filesystem which was booted over NFS. I tarred it and untarred it to the usb disk and fixed the kernel boot command to mount the usb instead of nfs, gnome and klogd wont start, nothing else has changed from the working configuration
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: read the manpage for mencoder, imagine the possibilities just by that one command
<Cody3290> just type "ufw" in my terminal?
<LegndarySnake> sweet
<LegndarySnake> ubuntu manual
<LegndarySnake> i shall learn soon enough!
<pooltable> jonii does this help http://www.linux.com/learn/new-user-guides/34658-everything-you-never-wanted-to-know-about-linux-maintenance
<iflema> Cody3290: sudo ufw enable   OR   sudo apt-get install gufw    for a gui
<skullboy> jdgordon: what boot loader are you useing on the flash drive
<LegndarySnake> now Im thinking I should have partioned my windows pc instead of put ubuntu on an external
<LegndarySnake> im ashamed
<JdGordon> skullboy: u-boot... this is an arm board
<Cody3290> iflema: thank you
<JdGordon> which is irrelevant because the filesystem is the only thing that was moved, same kernel loading
<skullboy> jdgordon: try syslinux
<twiztid> Ubuntu 10.10 | 2.6.35-27-generic | ATI Radeon X1300 512MB AGP4X |        *intermittent screen flickering*  any known workarounds? already checked power saving options and once heard of possibly using a polling option? but at the time didnt have a kernel version that utilized polling options... theres gotta be a way to fix this flickering :-[
<skullboy> twiztid : is ur drivers installed
<skullboy> jdgordon: try syslinux
<twiztid> yup, compiz is beautiful and glx gears is smooth
<dataviruset> is there some way you can use to guess the password of a user in only one command?
<skullboy> twiztid : is ur drivers installed
<dataviruset> is there some way you can guess*...
<twiztid> skullboy: for the video card?
<skullboy> twiztid : obiously
<nameless`> dataviruset: you want to get the password of a ubuntu user ?
<twiztid> skullboy: compiz effects are perfect and glx gears are smooth... the kernal is on kernal mod setting...
<twiztid> skullboy: openGL glx dock is smooth and works perfectly with compiz as well
<dataviruset> nameless`: no, i want to authenticate a user by using the output of a command :p
<skullboy> twiztid : when has this started
<pooltable> wow all most time for 11.04 to be out
<twiztid> skullboy: since i fresh installed 10.10 from 10.04
<twiztid> skullboy: its been 5 months
<cryptopsy> what's a good renaming tool?
<mickster04> dataviruset: you wanna research authentication in bash. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for starters
<inside-out-bunny> cryptopsy: mv
<cryptopsy> i want it to automatically remove chars ike !$()!$ and turn them to space
<cryptopsy> inside-out-bunny: no
<twiztid> skullboy: the same version is on my dell laptop and compiz is on and updated everything but no flickering
<inside-out-bunny> cryptopsy: perl
<dbgster> I'm on W7, virtualbox and Ubuntu, how do I make it so my mouse isn't stuck inthe window?
<cryptopsy> inside-out-bunny: no there's already renaming tools
<inside-out-bunny> cryptopsy: yes, mv
<dbgster> to make it seamless
<n2i> Hi all!
<nameless`> something like    output | su -l user :)
<skullboy> twiztid : did you try install from disk
<cryptopsy> n2i: yes?
<bastidrazor> dbgster: you would need the virtualbox additions
<n2i> I have a trouble, please help!
<n2i> http://www.imagesk.com/Ya3DW6wo.png
<mickster04> inside-out-bunny: yeah that won't do the changing of character automatically will it
<twiztid> skullboy: no from usb
<inside-out-bunny> mickster04: grep/perl + mv
<cryptopsy> n2i: mount it from the command line
<nameless`> cryptopsy: rename
<dbgster> bastidrazor, guest additions?
<n2i> Nautilus unable to mount
<cryptopsy> n2i: sudo mount /dev/yourdrive /yourdestination
<n2i> cryptopsy: :(
<cryptopsy> n2i: what?
<skullboy> twiztid : you did not do it via update
<ActionParsnip> n2i: what is the output of: groups     please
<overclucker> cryptopsy: rename does 's/foo/bar/' substitutions
<skullboy> twiztid : ???
<dbgster> When the vbox guest editions is mounted, how do I get to the folder?
<nameless`> cryptopsy: man rename
<twiztid> skullboy: nope, fresh install of maverick meerkat
<dbgster> double clicking on the file doesn't work as it wants admin rights
<ActionParsnip> n2i: also please give the output of:  lsb_release -d   thanks
<n2i> Nautilus auto mount to /media/*** nomarlly
<bastidrazor> dbgster: yes, you can ask in #vbox for more info.
<n2i> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> dbgster: I always turn of the guest, set the ISO to be mounted at boot and use that
<twiztid> skullboy: i ALWAYS do a fresh install of the latest stable release
<ActionParsnip> n2i: and the output of:  groups
<n2i> n2i adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<pooltable> twiztid wow that must take some time reinstall all programs
<ActionParsnip> n2i: if you run: gksudo nautilus     can you mount it ok?
<visual1ce> i have some buttons below the screen of my laptop... i'd like to get them working... when i click on them in keyboard shortcuts nothing happens so im assuming that the system knows nothing about them
<visual1ce> how can i get these working?
<aborticide> visual1ce: why don't you check their properties and see what they point to
<twiztid> pooltable: its actually very quick and easy... takes no longer than an hour
<recognosco> visual1ce: that would be fair to assume that
<visual1ce> how do i check their properties aborticide?
<n2i> ActionParsnip: sudo nautilus: nautilus doesnt list partitions in sliderbar :(
<aborticide> right click on them
<recognosco> visual1ce: are there drivers for your laptop from the manufacturer?
<pooltable> twiztid can you tell me how or what you do i might want to do that?
<visual1ce> for windows yes
<recognosco> visual1ce: are there generic drivers for them?
<visual1ce> nope
<nameless`> n2i: if you want your partitions to be mounted, you might want to get a look to the /etc/fstab file
<aborticide> nameless`: there's no point doing that if he uses an automounter
<recognosco> visual1ce: googled laptop model number and linux?
<twiztid> pooltable: i just setup my usb stick to be bootable and i install said OS thats on it to my system
<visual1ce> lunch bbiab
<aborticide> twiztid: the boot use flag is not required for linux
<pooltable> twiztid older computer here i need a new one to d that
<pooltable> do
<n2i> But I dont wanna it automount at bootup
<twiztid> aborticide: KMS??? cause ya, no i dont have anything other than 'out of the box' and advanced compiz installed
<ActionParsnip> n2i: no, gksudo nautilus    do NOT use sudo with nautilus
<pooltable> twyztid send a step by step to shaggyeightball@gmail.com thanks
<aborticide> no matter how advanced you like your linux, the boot flag is not required for th elinux partition
<n2i> I wanna mount a partition with auth as 9.10
<n2i> ActionParsnip: nothing change :-/
<twiztid> pooltable: how old? cpu... ram...?
<twiztid> aborticide: what do you mean?
<aborticide> it will be bootable with it
<aborticide> without*
<pooltable> twiztid 5 years old
<pooltable> twiztid dell 8400 2GB ram that why i went to ubuntu i have a bad sector on hard drive and computer is also old
<twiztid> aborticide: sry you lost me about the 'bootflag' i just used ubuntu's native usb setup so i can install from my usb stick whenever wherever...
<Cody3290> Ok, so i install the ufw gui
<Cody3290> it tells me "Suggested packages:
<Cody3290>   menu-l10n"
<Cody3290> How do I get that, and should I at all?
<bastidrazor> Cody3290: that is a package. just install it.
<nameless`> Cody3290: a simple GUI for the firewall is firestarter
<pooltable> twiztid was thinking of adding one more GB or ram
<n2i> I logout and relogin: nautilus can mount now
<n2i> What is this problem?
<Cody3290> i already did the ucwg install or whatnot
<aborticide> twiztid: you said you set up your usb stick to be bootalbe and install said OS to it. The only think you can do before installing an OS is to partition it
<aborticide> the installer makes the filesystem
<Cody3290> "sudo apt-get install gufw for a gui"
<nameless`> Cody3290: yes sure, it's just another alternative
<AnubArack> anyone else is having trouble with Transmission 1.3.0 ? it "grays out" (unresponsive) for nothing and way too frequent
<Cody3290> speakinf of which, where cna i access that gui?
<twiztid> pooltable: ok ya thats sufficient ...   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<red2kic> AnubArack: #transmissionbt (if I remember it correctly).
<Cody3290> foundit
<Cody3290> found it*
<AnubArack> nope, red2kic  ... empty
<Cody3290> You can ftp it too
<red2kic> AnubArack: #transmission ?
<Cody3290> its much faster
<aborticide> is it possible to automatically change backgrounds in ubuntu
<twiztid> aborticide: i think u misunderstood: i boot my pc to the usb, and it, in turn, installs ubuntu 10.10   as many times as i want...
<aborticide> i want to see a picture of a cat, and then i want to see a picture of a dog, oscillating every second
<o2oo> hi
<etfb> Is there a terminal that doesn
<aborticide> twiztid: no i didn't misunderstand you
<aborticide> i can parse english, thank you
<mickster04> \aboit is possible
<o2oo> who knows some UML drawing tools in ubuntu ?
<mickster04> aborticide: yes it is possible
<twiztid> aborticide: so 5 months ago, 10.10 came out, i installed it FRESH, and have been trying to figure out this flickering problem ever since...
<aborticide> mickster04: but how?
<aborticide> twiztid: what flickering problem?
<ActionParsnip> AnubArack: you can get 2.22 from https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<Cody3290> What's the difference between Incoming: Reject and Deny?
<o2oo> Hi, who knows some UML drawing tools in ubuntu ?
<mickster04> aborticide: uhm i'll google you a link habg on
<Elitestatus> need some help with blacklisiting the r8187 driver
<nameless`> o2oo: dia
<aborticide> o2oo: yea apt-cache search UML
<etfb> Is there a terminal that doesn't "steal" keys like Ctrl+PgUp?  I want to use Emacs inside the terminal (ie not the X or GTK version) but a bunch of keys never get through, or get turned into gibberish.
<o2oo> nameless`, thanks
<aborticide> mickster04: well i'd like to have it change between a cat and a dog at 60Hz, 1/60th of a second
<twiztid> aborticide: thats why im here...  screen flickers every 5 seconds or so
<Elitestatus> can somebody help me please?
<pooltable> twiztid i have the 10.10 iso all ready now what?
<mickster04> aborticide: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-wallpaper-changer-apps-for-linux/
<aborticide> twiztid: oh its a DRM problem, switch to older version or alpha
<mickster04> aborticide: wait what?!
<ActionParsnip> AnubArack: it supports all curretly supported releases
<mickster04> aborticide: would you een notice?
<aborticide> mickster04: its an experiment in transience, i want to see if the cat becomes the dog, or the dog becomes the cat
<Elitestatus> can some one help me blacklisiting an driver?!!?!?
<twiztid> aborticide: DRM problem? could you explain a little bit?
<AnubArack> ActionParsnip, tnx, looking into it right now
<aborticide> Elitestatus: hey its pretty easy to blacklist a driver
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: run:   echo "blacklist name" | sudo tell /etc/modprobe.d/myblacklist.conf
<AnubArack> didnt know the one that came with 10.10 was so old
<mickster04> aborticide: ok well try looking at making a video at 60fps then using that as your wallpaper, i dunno if they are compatible things to do but i know that each can be done :p
<twiztid> pooltable: look at step two on the link i sent you
<lance_> c2
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: just change 'name' to what you want to blacklist
<aborticide> mickster04: i was hoping i wouldn't have to learn how to create videos
<Elitestatus> ok
<red2kic> Cody3290: Reject -- Reject all incoming packets
<aborticide> ther must not be an transition between the two pictures
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: and change tell to tail
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: typo
<aborticide> mickster04: also i need it to be the background, because i have to do work while my screen flashes cats and dogs
<ActionParsnip> damn
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: change it to: tee
<aborticide> well maybe we can set a video as the background
<red2kic> Cody3290: Deny -- Allow all incoming packet -- but report as reject all incoming packets.
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: it's tee
<aborticide> ive dont this before, but it was complicated, i had to set weights for all the windows
<aborticide> done*
<red2kic> Cody3290: Something like that. :o
<mickster04> aborticide: if it's a proper test then you need a decent amount of effort for it
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip: can you pm me a sec mate
<Cody3290> red2kic: Repot as reject? To me, or to the person/server sending the packets?
<Cody3290> rport*
<twiztid> aborticide: what do you mean by drm problem?
<aborticide> mickster04: it has to be subconcious, since i had a pet cat, it may bias our experiment
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: echo "blacklist name" | sudo tail /etc/modprobe.d/myblacklist.conf
<aborticide> twiztid: well that depends what you think 'problem' means
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: sure
<aborticide> its not worth fixing it
<pooltable> twiztid i will have to look for mu usb tomarrow got to go t bed now
<aborticide> you save much more time just trying different configurations and versions of things
<pooltable> but thanks
<mickster04> aborticide: our?
<red2kic> Cody3290: From what I'm reading. It looks like "Deny" is ignoring the packets where "Reject" will reject the packets -- The sender would know the packets got rejected as opposed to no responsive.
<mickster04> aborticide: ok, so make a video, and set it to play in vlc in wallpaper mode, how about that
<aborticide> mickster04: well i figure i'll report back to you every couple of hours and let you know how it goes
<red2kic> Cody3290: You ask a girl out for a date. She rejected you. You acknowledge it.
<aborticide> mickster04: ah yes 'wallpaper mode' that's a way to do it
<red2kic> Cody3290: You ask a girl out for a date. She deny "ignore" you. You aren't sure.
<aborticide> i'm pretty sure no means no when it comes to women
<mickster04> aborticide: you still need the video though
<twiztid> aborticide: have you heard of a polling option that goes in the linux command line as a work around? at the time i didnt have the kernel that supported the option
<aborticide> mickster04: yes, i have no idea how to make the video, but can VLC play gifs?
<mickster04> red2kic: nice analogy
<aborticide> twiztid: a lot of the time this doensn't fix htings and causes another problem
<mickster04> aborticide: hum, dunno try downloading one and putting that thru vlc
<sougata_> Hi everyone
<aborticide> mickster04: well what about the cat and dog?
<aborticide> i've even made sure both creates are the same color
<mickster04> aborticide: oh so you made aa gif already?
<mickster04> aborticide: just try it
<aborticide> mickster04: well i know it'l work, but i don't have VLC instlaled now
<aborticide> i've used wallpaper mode before
<aborticide> in fact i first learned about it in ubuntu
<Cody3290> oh.
<mickster04> aborticide: ok, well i dunno if it can, that's all, what happened when you set the gif as the background
<nameless`> aborticide: you want to test your gif ?
<Cody3290> THank you, red2kic
<aborticide> nameless`: yes, but i don't have VLC installed, the problem is if VLC can play gifs, not if it can play gifs as background mode
<aborticide> it can play anything as wallpaper that it can play in normal mode
<aborticide> and my background mode i mean wallpaper mode
<aborticide> by
<mickster04> aborticide: did you try just setting the gif as a background?
<aborticide> i dont have VLC installed right now, its ubuntu live
<mickster04> aborticide: you can install it on a live cd but just don't restart :p
<aborticide> is it true that sox has an ID3 renaming capablity?
<mickster04> aborticide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=485639
<ActionParsnip> aborticide: you can install vlc in the livecd if you want as long as you  have enough ram
<mickster04> aborticide: i haven't read it but it may be useful to you
<aborticide> mickster04: my browser 'midori' isn't working well in ubuntu, its crashing at webkit library
<aborticide> what do you think of chromium web browser?
<twiztid> last call:  fresh install of 10.10 runnin on a 2ghz cpu with 1.2gb ram and a 512mb ati radeon x1300 agp4x video card... all default install plus advanced compiz (runs smoothly) but *intermittent screen flickering* anyone with any suggestions?
<mickster04> aborticide: i use it all the time :D
<SimonPHOENIX> how can i make home/username directory files invisible for other users?
<androidbruce> hey guys where is the #gnome channel?
<mickster04> SimonPHOENIX: they are inaccessable to other users/ isn't that enough?
<recognosco> aborticide: me too. good browser. lacks features. but good engine.
<mickster04> androidbruce: irc.freenode.com?
<iso3> i'm trying to setup a firewall; if anybody knows why my script doesn't work i'd appreciate a look
<mickster04> recognosco: what features?
<androidbruce> mickster04: is #gnome the channel?
<iso3> pastebin.com/dQu7TN1k
<SimonPHOENIX> <mickster04> yes
<mickster04> androidbruce: iunno, i guess so :p
<recognosco> mickster04: a lot of things what is granted in firefox
<mickster04> recognosco: i was asking for details, pm?
<aborticide> recognosco: you use midori too?
<recognosco> mickster04: google? firefox vs chrome
<aborticide> how can i set the time with 'date' ?
<IdleOne> androidbruce: the official #gnome is on irc.gnome.org
<nameless`> SimonPHOENIX: make the folder unreadable
<psusi> aborticide, did you try reading the man page?
<SimonPHOENIX> nameless`, how?
<nameless`> SimonPHOENIX: make /home unreadable
<nameless`> SimonPHOENIX: with chmod
<ActionParsnip> aborticide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5    has a good example
<mickster04> recognosce yeah mostly they say that chrome is faster lighter etc? it may not have as many extensions but then most people don't mind
<mickster04> nm
<nameless`> SimonPHOENIX: /home is rwxr-xr-x that is to say 755, so you just have to chmod 311 to drop the r
<recognosco> mickster04: i like FF because of the extensions, but it is heavy
<axilla> i just accidently deleted my top bar with all of my navigation on it
<axilla> how do i get it back?
<iRabbit> Anyone find a sure fire solution to the NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M driver issue with 10.10? Was working fine until I ran an update 2 weeks ago
<recognosco> axilla: you have reinstall ubuntu
<IdleOne> no you don't
<\share> recognosco: bs
<bastidrazor> !resetpanels| axilla
<ubottu> axilla: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<axilla> thx
<SaT[A]NiC> buenas
<SimonPHOENIX> nameless`, after that if im user1 i can not see files user2 ?
<\share> recognosco: if you dont know dont sayanything :s
<axilla> !resetpanels
<mickster04> !panel | axilla
<recognosco> aww c'mon people. i was trying to pull his leg?
<SaT[A]NiC> i'm bored
<axilla> !panel
<IdleOne> axilla: open a terminal and enter: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<bastidrazor> axilla: type the command ubottu gave you in a terminal
<\share> recognosco: but you didnt know the correct answer ..
<mickster04> !panels | axilla
<ubottu> axilla: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mickster04> ah oops
<axilla> thanks Idle
<\share> if someone asks something i dont know I wont say "reinstall ubuntu"
<recognosco> \share: of course.
<n2i> Thanks all!
<\share> :p
<mickster04> \share: i think anyone with a little common sense would know that reinstall ubuntu is nothing other than a tongue-in-cheek responce
<ActionParsnip> \share: its a windows mentality. Most issues can be resolved but if they start taking weeks then a reinstall is not unreasonable
<recognosco> mickster04: you should be my advocate.
<Odigem> Ku
<\share> lol
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: obvious troll is trolling.
<mickster04> recognosco: heh
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sometimes
<geoffmcc> just a general question. cant find answer to. If after install but before choose nvidia in additional drivers, what driver is being used?
<mickster04> geoffmcc: vesa
<mickster04> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<\share> What is the command to show dvd writer capabilities?
<\share> cant remember
<geoffmcc> thank u. i was searching awsa and alsa keept comming to mind and i knew that wasnt it
<mickster04> geoffmcc: they are audio :D
<Elitestatus> ffs why doesnt the dam driver stay blacklisted?!?!?!?
<BlackCoffee> hello everybody.can anyone help me please,what's the correct way to run bootinst in a terminal?
<SimonPHOENIX> nameless`, i did it and i can not see usernames, but if i know username i can open it anyway
<Elitestatus> someone help me blacklist an driver please?!?!?
<\share> dammit i cant rember
<BlackCoffee> bootinst not running,help please
<BlackCoffee> it says command not found...
<tron101> y is permision denied when i try to place a file in home?
<Elitestatus> Someone please help me blacklist a driver
<Logan_> !repeat | Elitestatus
<ubottu> Elitestatus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Elitestatus> i have searched ffs
<Kalmic> On that...
<Kalmic> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Logan_> !ffs | Elitestatus
<ubottu> Elitestatus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<\share> I cant burn a DVD-R and can burn DVD+R. I need to know if I dvd writer supports it. How do I know the capabilities from the terminal
<sougata_> Elitestatus, echo blacklist <driver> | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<battles> I'm new to this software and don't know my way around it yet.  What I'm wanting to do is disable the need to enter a password everytime you install or change something
<\share> battles: you should not.
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: that'll need quotes
<\share> battles: thats why linux is secure. you can change the timeout though
<battles> understandable
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, :-)
<battles> how do I change the timeout
<\share> battles: default timeout is 10 minutes
<\share> battles: w8
<\share> battles: sudo visudo
<\share> type that in terminal
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, there should be something for hacker to do :-)
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: well its gonna add useless stuff to the file :D
<battles> ok
<\share> battles: it will open it in nano then use the arrows to find the line that says Defaults        env_reset
<AnubArack> \share, are you reffering to the "key" icon in the notification area?
<battles> ok found that
<\share> AnubArack: what?
<sougata_>  ActionParsnip yes
<hiexpo> hola all
<\share> battles: now go to end of that line and add timestamp_timeout=X               (X is the number in minutes you want)
<AnubArack> \share while it's in the SU state it has a key icon in the notification area
<Logan_> !es | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> lol
<\share> battles: use the arrows to naviagte
<\share> battles: in the end should like this Defaults        env_reset,timestamp_timeout=10
<\share> look
<hiexpo> Logan_, i am not spanish lol   > but give you that that was quick
<Logan_> hiexpo: haha, sorry
<\share> battles: you just change the number of timeout 10 minutes is the defaut and that is a lot of time........ I use 1 minute.
<Habstinat> For some reason something related to the bottom application switching bar crashed, and now I can't switch between apps via the bottom bar. Rebooting didn't fix it. Any ideas?
<battles> like I said I'm new to this so do I need a space between or and underscore between reset and the added text?
<\share> battles: then you hit ctrl+o and hit enter to save it
<\share> no battles
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: right click panel -> add item -> window list
<tertl3> this channel is soooooooooooooooo busy!
<gpled> my nvidia card died, so i swapped it out with a new ati Radeon HD 4350
<ActionParsnip> !panels | Habstinat or this
<ubottu> Habstinat or this: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<\share> battles: like this > Defaults        env_reset,timestamp_timeout=10
<gpled> x seems to be having trouble now
<hiexpo> Habstinat, what bottom switching bar you mean the task bar on the bottom or something like docky
<Logan_> tertl3: thanks Mr. Obvious :P
<gpled> is their something i should do, to get my graphics working better?
<ActionParsnip> tertl3: yep, its the official channel for Linux's fastest growing distro ;)
<Habstinat> ActionParsnip: Thanks, that fixed it.
<ActionParsnip> gpled: install the proprietary driver is one
<tertl3> ActionParsnip, you have a point :P  I like Ubuntu a lot
<tertl3> it just works :)
<gpled> ActionParsnip: done
<battles> ok thank you
<tron101> y is permision denied when i try to place a file in home?
<hiexpo> thats all that matters is that it works :0
<ActionParsnip> tertl3: i find its ok if I use minimal and build up. I'm loving xpud too :)
<Elitestatus> Guys, i have blacklisted the driver, but it just keeps on getting loaded?
<\share> battles: I advise you leave it the default timeout which is 10 minutes or reduce it....
<tertl3> ActionParsnip, what is xpud?
<endafy> how do I force Ubuntu to see my LCD display?
<ActionParsnip> gpled: then use the ati settings thingy (I don't know what its called as I don't buy ATi) and tweak
<Logan_> !info xpud | tert13
<ubottu> tert13: Package xpud does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> tertl3: go find out
<battles> I'll take that under consideration
<battles> thank you for you help
<tertl3> ok
<endafy> I am literally going out of my mind
<tron101> good its not just me!
<Elitestatus> guys why is my r8187 driver keep on loading when its blacklisted?
<tertl3> ActionParsnip, interesting
<endafy> Graphics:  Card nVidia C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] X.Org 1.9.0 Res: 1360x768@63.0hz
<endafy>            GLX Renderer GeForce 6150SE nForce 430/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 260.19.06 Direct Rendering Yes
<sacarlson> tron101: maybe it the path you are getting the file to put into home that's the probem?
<hiexpo> tertl3, http://www.xpud.org/
<endafy> the monitor needs to be set @ 1600x900
<Elitestatus> can somebody help me with the driver problem please?
<sougata_> Elitestatus, echo blacklist b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<mickster04> Elitestatus: patience is a virtue
<sougata_> Elitestatus, sorry
<Elitestatus> b43?
<sougata_> edit /etc/rc.local
<tertl3> a web based OS really makes a lot of sense these days
<iRabbit> Anyone find a sure fire solution to the NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M driver issue with 10.10? Was working fine until I ran an update 2 weeks ago
<Logan_> !ot | tert13
<ubottu> tert13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<\share> bbl
<sougata_> modproble -r <driver>
<Elitestatus> sougata_: i have allready done that
<Elitestatus> it keeps on loading
<endafy> iRabbit: are you having the same issue as me? where you cant get a proper resolution?
<tertl3> anyone tried the Chrome OS?
<Logan_> tertl3: offtopic
<iRabbit> endafy, I get forced into CLI on boot
<sougata_> Elitestatus,  you have edited /etc/rc.local
<endafy> tertl3: this is a support channel
<Elitestatus> yeah i have and done the blacklist.conf
<endafy> tertl3: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<iRabbit> endafy, with the following error: [9.822966] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: couldn't find matching output script table
<sougata_> Elitestatus, no please edit /etc/rc.local
<endafy> iRabbit: yup, you have to go in and manually edit the xorg.conf file
<iRabbit> endafy, to what?
<sougata_> Elitestatus, and inside that file add modproble -r <driver>
<Elitestatus> how do i open it in the terminal?
<rnigam> How do I file a bug report for qemu.conf issue in maverick? I have never filed a report before !
<geoffmcc> another vesa question. When installing ubuntu is everyone using this driver or are some cards given a different driver?
<sougata_> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<jrib> !bug | rnigam
<ubottu> rnigam: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Elitestatus> sougata_: i have allready added the driver too it before
<endafy> iRabbit: see my PM
<endafy> it is a quick fix but it gets you to X
<Elitestatus> sougata_: modprobe -r r8187 it was allready added...
<iRabbit> endafy, I can boot to failsafe graphiocs mode one time
<endafy> it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<endafy> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste what I put in your PM into it, and nothing more
<endafy> delete the entire contents of it and paste that
<sougata_> Then too its loading , actually /etc/rc.local contains those links that are executed after you boot into any runlevl
<endafy> it will work
<Elitestatus> is the driver like impossible to black list?
<sougata_> Elitestatus, I am not sure why its loading
<endafy> BUT it wont load any proper resolution it gives some messed up ones like 1024x768 and 1360x768
<endafy> you know the default vanilla ones
<Elitestatus> anyone know how i stop the r8187 drivers and let the newwer drivers kick in?!?!?
<sougata_> Elitestatus, you have to reboot after doing that
<sk_> is it dangerous to add a repository from an gonome-look source? or any online source for that matter?
<Logan_> Elitestatus: please stop repeating yourself
<Elitestatus> sougata_:  i have rebooted
<sougata_> Elitestatus, did you reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: you could add in /etc/rc.local  to remove BOTH drivers, then load the one you wantr
<Elitestatus> yeah
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, I just said him that :-)
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip: well its not even removing the ones i want atm
<jrib> sk_: you trust your system to the keeper of that repository
<sk_> jrib: I am looking to download a new theme; I suppose a gnome -look.org source ought to be, or should I just download the theme and manually install?
<Elitestatus> Logan_: i just want some help with the drivers
<Logan_> Elitestatus: no kidding :P
<endafy> I swear to God, after this update it messed up my system
<endafy> yall need to fix this annoying issue
<endafy> and quick
<Elitestatus> Logan_:  apparently the r8187 are old
<jrib> sk_: it's probably ok as long as gnome-look is only providing themes and not libraries and such
<Cody3290> Is there an ubuntu games channel?
<sougata_> Elitestatus, just do a,  modprobe -r r8187 ; lsmod | grep r8187 . Is it showing something ?
<bc81> hi.  can someone please explain to me what in the world this VLC developer is talking about when he says, "Kill the Ubuntu Volume Control"?
<bc81> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=86524&p=291875
<Elitestatus> sougata_: its says the module is not found
<Logan_> Cody3290: #ubuntu-gaming
<Cody3290> thank you
<sougata_> Elitestatus, that means the module is not loaded any more
<Elitestatus> sougata_:  it has to be because its still loading on airmon-ng
<sk_> jrib: here is the link to the themed site. It is the highest score gtk 2.x theme. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=134123&forumpage=9
<sougata_> Elitestatus, :-) , may be because of some other module .
<Kalmic> bc81: I'm guessing he means kill gnome-volume-control; 'killall gnome-volume-control'
<Cody3290> doesn't seem like there's very many people
<sougata_> Elitestatus, just find out what modules you have to remove. I am sure there is nothing wrong in the way you are removing it
<mickster04> Cody3290: netslpit perhaps?
<bc81> Kalmic: gnome-volume-control: no process found   (do you have this process running by default?)
<Elitestatus> sougata_:  how would i found out?
<nezZario> Can I access netbsd (just need read) ffs partitions with ubuntu?
<sk_> jrib: are there any libraries in that PPA?
<Kalmic> bc81: Interesting. That was just a guess; since i'm assuming he meant that that program is capturing the keys. try 'ps aux | grep volume' '
<jrib> sk_: should be ok, see: https://launchpad.net/~nikount/+archive/orta-desktop  You still place trust in the author but well you can read the source if you are paranoid :)
<twiztid> aborticide: !!!!!!
<sougata_> Elitestatus, what is the thing you are trying to diable ?
<twiztid> aborticide: found a fix, it was just posted 6 days ago!
<mickster04> lol, it's all going horribly wrong :p
<twiztid> aborticide: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/665233?comments=all   post #7 and #8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665233 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Maverick with ATI RADEON screen corruption" [Undecided,New]
<bc81> Kalmic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578146/  seems to be referring to physical volumes (disks?)
<Elitestatus> sougata_: the r8187 driver
<phaedo> hello
<Jordan_U> nezZario: I believe so. Are you having a probelm doing it?
<twiztid> so if anyone has screen flickering on you 10.10... a fix is here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/665233?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665233 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Maverick with ATI RADEON screen corruption" [Undecided,New]
<x3cion> Hi, I've a Samsung N150 Netbook and I can't adjust the brightness of the screen, even though, I added the voria repository. I run Maverick. Anyone any idea?
<sougata_> Elitestatus, Linux is a micro kernel. Drivers are loaded dynamically as modules. So if you remove the modules . They are supposed to be removed
<nezZario> Jordan_U: no problem, can't find a thing about it
<sougata_> *sorry not micro  kernel
<Logan_> rww: you're both away and opping? :P
<sougata_> :P
<Jordan_U> nezZario: Look for "UFS" support rather than "FFS".
<rww> Logan_: no
<Logan_> !ffs | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rww> Logan_: some times I do, though, so... ;P
<rww> Logan_: FFS is a filesystem.
<sougata_> Elitestatus, I guess I am not sure how to solve your problem
<Unguided> Hello All! Im a newb at linux. Has anyone used webmin to adminster ubuntu server?
<Logan_> rww: watch your language :P
<sougata_> Elitestatus, some will help you
<Logan_> !webmin | Unguided
<ubottu> Unguided: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<rww> Logan_: The language rules are subordinate to common sense ;P
<distante> what's up?
<Logan_> !ot | distante
<ubottu> distante: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Unguided> Logan: is there something similar to webmin that a newb can use to get an ubuntu server up and running quickly?
<mickster04> Logan_: harsh?
<Logan_> mickster04: no
<mickster04> Logan_: has he been around a while then?
<Logan_> Unguided: some alternatives are listed here: http://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/
<sk_> jrib: reading lengthy code could be an issue, but I want to put a different theme on ubuntu. is the only site with an existing repository the link-site from the appearance preferences?
<Logan_> mickster04: don't think so
<Unguided> Logan: Thanks.  I'm a strong auditory/visual learner. does anyone know of any podcasts I can use to learn ubuntu linux please?
<twiztid> anyone have screen flickering problems with 10.10???
<jrib> sk_: I don't know what you are asking now.  But it should be ok to use the ppa, I would use it on my desktop system if I was interested in the theme
<x3cion> Unguided: despite the unsupported status of webmin, i used it successfully on several ubuntu servers. you should try it out before judging it, unlike others.
<phaedo> Unguided:  You can always search youtube, someone might have posted what you search for..
<Unguided> x3cion: thanks for the advice.
<ActionParsnip> twiztid: what video chip are you using?
<inside-out-bunny> can someone suggest a cluster job management system that doesn't suck? (ie, not sun grid engine)
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon X1300   R515 i believe
<ActionParsnip> twiztid: tried a higher / lower refresh rate?
<KimLaroux> Uhm, Was it here I read people saying Flash crashed on their browser? It just happened to me too, first time ever... Any light on the issue?
<aroman> hey, I'm working on an ubuntu based linux distro. When I change /etc/lsb-release to be custom to this distro, it breaks most of apt/package management. It tries to look for repositories with the name of my distro, not with maverick. However, if I use "maverick", other things do not display correctly. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> KimLaroux: use a pastebin to give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash      Thanks
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: oh sorry, I was wanting to spread the news about a fix for new ubuntu 10.10 installs causing 5 to 10 second screen flickering that was posted 6 days ago and COMPLETELY fixed it ANNND effects to still work! =) Apparently it affects quite a few people and so post #7 and #8 from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/665233?comments=all solves it!!! so happy now!!! =)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 665233 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Maverick with ATI RADEON screen corruption" [Undecided,New]
<RealDum> haloo all
<ActionParsnip> twiztid: nice :)
<twiztid> so anyone that freshly installed 10.10 and has a  5 to 10 second screen flickering the fix is 6 days old!!!
<sk_> jrib: thank you! as a curiosity question, how many repositories do you link on you cpu? what ones? how do you check them? do you read their code? (could I check with you to verify repositories that are concerning?) Do you give control of your system to any repository you add?
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: thx ;)
<KimLaroux> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/578148/
<elitestatus> the dam driver is still being loaded, this is so annoyin!
<speedrunnerG55> hi, did chromium get fixed yet?
<tukum> would 32 bit ubuntu run beter on 64 bit?
<Unguided> Im looking for a windows home server alternative. Any suggestions?
<KimLaroux> speedrunnerG55, what's broken on it?
<tukum> having slove ishue with 64 bit
<tukum> 3g ram
<speedrunnerG55> i cant wach youtube videos
<regi> boa noite
<tukum> does anyone know?
<ant_> I'm a complete noob to ubuntu and I'm having trouble booting.  I'm getting a busybox error and then it "drops to a shell".  Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<regi> alguem falando portugues?
<phaedo> it's really not that much of a huge difference yet, tukum...  Well the last I read on it.
<rww> regi: /join #ubuntu-br
<tukum> but would it run smother?
<rww> tukum: unlikely
<KimLaroux> speedrunnerG55, I've had many problems with that too... sometimes they stay blank, sometimes flash won't start... and today it crashed while loading... is that what you get too?
<regi> obrigado
<tukum> im using intergrate 512 mb video memeroy
<rww> depends what's causing your "slove ishue", I guess.
<tukum> 2008
<tukum> the windows wave efect is glichy
<rww> changing architectures won't change that.
<rww> getting a decent graphics card would.
<tukum> 1g video card?
<rww> yours being integrated is more of a problem than the memory size
<tukum> mmm i got a old 252mb video card
<tukum> somthin like that
<phaedo> tukum: desktop or laptop ?
<tukum> desktop
<kenesis> help plz? i need a link to the linux script that has a popup with the text of a pm or ping like windows does
<hayden> how can you get hydra GTK version in ubuntu?
<tukum> why would intergrated be a ishue?
<rww> tukum: because they're crap at 3D acceleration. same reason they underperform for gaming.
<kenesis> oh i was talking about xchat
<kenesis> i forgot to mention
<kenesis> xchat script to have popup with text like the windows icon
<hayden> how can you get hydra GTK version in ubuntu?
<tukum> rww : even if you could get a 1gb intergraded motherboard?
<tukum> video
<Radiobuzz> Hi all, I'm having a complicated issue... I'm currently on a Ubuntu live-cd and I need some help
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: which client, most have it built in
<Guest24580> i am the one that abused ubuntu one's cloud servers
<hayden> Radiobuzz: what can we help u with?
<Guest24580> i used them to ddoss.
<neiz> tukum: i don't believe they make integrated cards that large
<Guest24580> goodbye.
<phaedo> graphics cards won't make a big different unless you are just playing games, really.
<rww> o.O
<kenesis> ActionParsnip, for linux? im just usin xchat
<Radiobuzz> hey Heyden
<rww> phaedo: or want silly effects in compiz. which they do.
<Radiobuzz> ok, here goes:
<tukum> thats why i said if you could
<Radiobuzz> i have several partitions on my pc
<Radiobuzz> I have OpenSuSE and Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/267176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 267176 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Tray Balloon" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kenesis> ty
<Radiobuzz> grub was on the suse partition and it all worked good
<phaedo> rww: true, i forget about compiz... I try to keep mine simple.
<speedrunnerG55> yes that is waht i get
<hayden> allright
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: install the package named and it should work
<davide> Hi, Running 10.04.   I'm trying to change the boot order in grub.  I've edited /etc/default/grub to show GRUB_DEFAULT=4 which is the position I want to boot(the 5th position).  I've run sudo update-grub.  This however does not change the grub settings at all.. it stays on the default 1st position.
<tukum> alright well whats the best brack graphics card that would work with ubuntu and windows?
<Jasonn> Is there a way i can make my computer run faster?? Im in xubuntu 10.10
<tukum> brand
<tukum> typo
<speedrunnerG55> KimLaroux ?
<Radiobuzz> however I've just installed Ubuntu on a new partition, it asked me where should it install grub so I told it to install it on SuSE's partition
<Radiobuzz> evidently it was a mistake because when I boot my pc I get nothing... no error, nothing, just a black screen
<atpa8a> hello
<Cody3290> I'm trying to install games from playdeb.net, it tells me to configure the repository by "Go to System-Administration-Software Sources, Third-Party Software tab,"
<phaedo> tukum: nvidia usually has been support in linux than ati graphics
<Cody3290> I cannot find what it is asking me to do.
<Radiobuzz> the partitions are all there and grub is still on SuSE's partition but it's not booting
<phaedo> been... better*
<KimLaroux> speedrunnerG55, what do you usualy do when flash won't load?
<tukum> alright thanks
<speedrunnerG55> ughhh i dont know
<speedrunnerG55> i would reload the page
<speedrunnerG55> but nothing works
<speedrunnerG55> it happens all the time
<xiamx> is there any Baobab-like Disk usage analyser for console?
<hayden> reinstall ubuntu in the same partition that you put it in last time, but put grub in ubunti
<hayden> ubuntu*
<KimLaroux> I usualy remove everything the follow the bare url... things starting with & and then it loads
<hayden> from the live cd obv..
<atpa8a> can i remove/disable upstart?..
<Radiobuzz> ok, but will it recognise my suse and win7 partitions?
<Radiobuzz> please keep in mind that win7 is not installed on a primary partition
<hayden> yes it will. i garantee it. i have had the same problem on a dell mini 10 netbook and i got it working fine.
<hayden> Radiobuxx do you want my email for any further help?
<hayden> buzz*
<Radiobuzz> ok, great, I will try it! thanks a lot! if something goes wrong I'll be probably be back
<Radiobuzz> that'd be great!
<hayden> hpdogtags@gmail.com ;)
<speedrunnerG55> KimLaroux ?
<Radiobuzz> got it, thanks a lot!!
<speedrunnerG55> doing what?
<hayden> no problem :)
<KimLaroux> speedrunnerG55, just reloading, basictly... I wish it was fixed
<KimLaroux> And flash crashed again
<SimonPHOENIX> how to run gnome window like sftp://username:pass@domain to open window from terminal?
<speedrunnerG55> ughh with me. i can hear the videos playing but i can NEVER see then no nmater what i do
<mean> may I ask a question ? what different between netbook edition and others?
<speedrunnerG55> ohh when they are playing on an embeded player it works just fine
<speedrunnerG55> so i think youtubes new player is incompatible
<speedrunnerG55> and for somereason flash isnt updating
<rebirth> what is the path?
<mean> hey,is there someone help me out
<blackshirt> helo mean
<airtonix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mean> helo :)
<phaedo> mean: netbooks are basically used for internet browsing, e-mail, etc...
<airtonix> phaedo: or anything
<tensorpudding> is there any way to block a contact in empathy?
<blackshirt> mean: can you describe more detail your problem ?
<kenesis> is there a way to remove the app tray on the left of netbook remix? sorry i didnt reasearch it yet
<phaedo> airtonix: can't really play high intensive graphic games on netbooks, though.
<airtonix> phaedo: i can
<phaedo> airtonix: what netbook do you have?
<airtonix> phaedo: hp mini 311
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: do you mean the large icon bar?
<rebirth> what is meant by "add something to the path"
<kenesis> yeah ActionParsnip
<airtonix> rebirth: it means append a path to the $PATH environ variable
<phaedo> airtonix: oh, okay.  what games can you play?
<airtonix> rebirth: research the ubuntu help page on environment variables
<ActionParsnip> rebirth: PATH is a list of folders searched by the interpretter for commands when you type a command. You can see the current list with:   echo $PATH
<mean> phaedo:is there  any features cut down?
<kenesis> i wanna just use cairo dock  not this ugly thing to my right
<ActionParsnip> phaedo: try urban terror, or penumbra
<kenesis> left*
<tensorpudding> it's really obnoxious that this game gave me a ring of slaying but not a single usable weapon by d:10
<airtonix> phaedo: does it matter? the point is a netbook isn't some kiosk that only deals with the most basic of user operations.
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: log off, log into the normal desktop and it won't run. You are currently in the unity desktop
<Cody3290> Does anyone here know which periodic table program is the best to use for a student in AP Chem?
<Cody3290> I see quite a few in the Software Center, and though I'm more than willing to test them all, I'd like to narrow down my choices.
<kenesis> hmm ill give it a shot
<kenesis> thanks again
<Diamondcite> I use.. a netbook as my main work station at the office, also runs a VM for basic tasks which need windows, runs Warcraft III and Diablo 2 and Starcraft (simple games =P), and it is used for programing.
<ActionParsnip> !info gperiodic
<ubottu> gperiodic (source: gperiodic): periodic table application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10-5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Diamondcite> (Netbook for me is runnning on an atom N270)
<Cody3290> I wast hinkin that. It looked the most intuitive
<Cody3290> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<phaedo> airtonix: yes, true
<Cody3290> Great. I've got all the programs I wanted lined up, time to play some AssaultCube
<Cody3290> That's one of the best FPS for linux, in my opinion
<cryptopsy> is ubuntu endorsed by a group of people?
 * jamesdean77 ( NoNameScript 4.22 :: by greeny & mute :: www.nnscript.com :: www.esnation.com )
<Diamondcite> What do you mean endorsed?
<kenesis> hey ActionParsnip i dont like the desktop edition as much. is this the only way?
<rww> jamesdean77: nobody cares about your nns version :\
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: you can use unity, or the classic desktop
<jjay2435> hi everybody
<jamesdean77> LOls sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: you can customize the regular desktop more
<cryptopsy> Diamondcite: well i mean like how people get together and do things in that certain way
<cryptopsy> like an institution that certifies it
<ziesemer> How can I view the source of a man page using man?  (I have a <programName>.8 file in a source distribution, but it never seems to be "installed" anywhere.)  I.E., how can I just get "man" to open a file by name (instead of all the path searching, etc.)?
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: canonical maybe?
<Diamondcite> cryptopsy: Canonical the company is behind ubuntu core development, along with community contributions
<cryptopsy> no those guys are just the devleopers
<kenesis> ActionParsnip, unity is the netbook one?
<cryptopsy> okay that's like saying IBM endorses the thinkpad, it doesn't make sense
<jjay2435> since a few days, I've got some problems with my Ubuntu 10.04 updates. I can't reach http://ppa.launchpad.net/http/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<cryptopsy> its like saying obama elected himself by endorsing himself
<Diamondcite> cryptopsy: If you are talking about a figure head.. I have no idea ^_^
<rww> cryptopsy: Is there an Ubuntu support question somewhere in here?
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: its default in natty, but the normal desktop is available
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: try using a different word
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: endorse usually means, back or support.
<kenesis> ActionParsnip, im on a netbook so i get a bit of xtra space and i like the layout of the app menu, i just dont like the app tray
<cryptopsy> yea but endorse doesn't mean technical support
<kenesis> i like it more than the desktop
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: dell put ubuntu on their systems, if thats what you mean...
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: yea that's one form of endorse, but not really since it was optional
<cryptopsy> and most people chose windows
<ActionParsnip> kenesis: you can boot to regular desktop and add what you like
<SoulPropagation> So my hard drive says it's full even though du -x / says it's only using 90gb (on a 250gb drive). df says /dev/mapper/***********-root has 2.1mb free... where's the other >100gb going and how can I get it back?
<josh_ritger> is there a command to reset all settings pertaining to my mouse/touchpad, something went wrong and it wont scroll now now matter what I do
<cryptopsy> SoulPropagation: hey this is answered gazillion ways on google
<cryptopsy> overhead
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: just because its optional doesn't make it any less
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: no, but getting offended makes you less
<kenesis> ActionParsnip, lol i know you said that. but how would i get all the feature from the netbook one that i like
<tc2k11> hi, if i wanted help for postfix on ubuntu, where would i ask
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: don't tell users to websearch without giving some help. Technically EVERY question can be answered using research
<Gent> does is there a really up to date PPA for gnome3 / gnome-shell?
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: no this is one of those common ones like 'how can i see CPU usage'
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: when was I offended?
<HalfAWolf> How do I print above 1200 pixels per inch ?
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: you changed the question about endorsement to about ubuntu not being less
<HalfAWolf> I'm all set up with a new HP Photosmart Premium C310a
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: people ask a range of questions in here dude
<cryptopsy> i never said it was less because dell sells more machines with windows on it
<HalfAWolf> The drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 worked, but I updated them from the hplipopensource.com website in an attempt to get full resolution printing.
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: no, I meant less endorsed just because its optional
<HalfAWolf> If I go to printer properties, under "Job Options" there is a "printer-resolution" field under the advanced options, it contains the text "(unknown IPP tag)" and I've tried changing it, but when I press apply, it gets set back to (unknown IPP tag).
<cryptopsy> you felt the need to take the conversation in that direction
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: keep the context in mind and what I say will make sense
<josh_ritger> how do I reset my mouse settings to defaults
<HalfAWolf> I had the same 1200 dpi limitation with the HP Officejet 6500A that we bought and returned (didn't like the colour rendition of its photo printing), so I am guessing that's the default limit Linux uses when it doesn't know what it should be.
<Cody3290> how do I use a .install file?
<HalfAWolf> This printer is supposed to be able to do 9600 x 2400 dpi for colour prints, how can I get Ubuntu to let me?
<cryptopsy> ActionParsnip: you can't even say its less endorsed because of that, windows has a longer history
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: what sort of file does: file     say it is, the file extension tells you very little in ubuntu
<rww> cryptopsy: My apologies, it appears that when cleaning up my bans, I accidentally removed the one you requested.
<Cody3290> it says plain text document
<ActionParsnip> cryptopsy: ctually Linux was released 2 years prior to Windows
<Cody3290> I'm trying to install numptyphysics
<Cody3290> thewebsite gave me a .install file
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: what does the top line of the file say?
<Cody3290> [install]
 * ActionParsnip was wondering when s/he'd leave
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: can you pastebin the file if it's not huge
<Cody3290> How do I do that?
<Cody3290> just copy-paste?
<Cody3290> It's only 8 lines, including blank lines
<rww> Cody3290: to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or a similar site, not here, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: www.pastie.org     copy the content of the file and paste it there
<SoulPropagation> So my hard drive says it's full even though du -x / says it's only using 90gb (on a 250gb drive). df says /dev/mapper/***********-root has 2.1mb free... where's the other >100gb going and how can I get it back? (Re-asking now that cryptopsy is gone >.>)
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: How big is that particular partition?
<Cody3290> http://www.pastie.org/1654157
<HalfAWolf> Can anyone help me?
<SoulPropagation> 221G
<HalfAWolf> How do I print above 1200 pixels per inch ?
<Cody3290> Ahh, i have another question as well as the .install one
<Cody3290> When i try to install GPeriodic, i get "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<Cody3290> and it won't let me install
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: So in "df -h" is 221G 90G 2.1M ?
<SoulPropagation> no 221G 210G 2.1M
<Diamondcite> That 10G is reserved space
<b0g4nk1d> @cody3290 what won't install?
<Diamondcite> Originally the Ext filesystem reserved 5% of a partition for system critical tasks.
<SoulPropagation> Right but du -xh / gives 86G /
<Cody3290> GPeriodic
<Cody3290> "GPeriodic is a small X/GTK+-based program which allows you to browse through a periodic table of chemical elements, and view somewhat detailed information on each of the elements. 118 elements are currently listed."
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: If you want that space back.. you can use tune2fs to change an option I think.. But I won't recommend such an action on your system drive.
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: Also things done with sudo can temporary ignore running out of space by using that reserved space.
<SoulPropagation> Diamondcite: I don't mind having 5% reserved. I'm wondering why du -x says / is only using 86G, but df says / is using 210
<bob__693> Cody3290: GPeriodic has an error in melting point of Neon
<SoulPropagation> Where's the other 115GB going?
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: I'm not sure what the -x option means.. (checks man)
<SoulPropagation> -x means ignore my usb hdd
<Cody3290> I'll try one of the other periodictales then
<Cody3290> thanks
<SoulPropagation> single filesystem
<Cody3290> tables*
<HalfAWolf> Can anyone help me?
<HalfAWolf> How do I print above 1200 pixels per inch ?
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: No idea.. I tend to do something like... df -h /home to check one partition
<ActionParsnip> HalfAWolf: what printer make and model?
<mrdebuntu> when is libroffice comign to ubuntu 1004
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<HalfAWolf> HP Photosmart Premium C310a
<ActionParsnip> mrdebuntu: you can have it now if you like?
<HalfAWolf> The drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 worked, but I updated them from the hplipopensource.com website in an attempt to get full resolution printing.
<HalfAWolf> If I go to printer properties, under "Job Options" there is a "printer-resolution" field under the advanced options, it contains the text "(unknown IPP tag)" and I've tried changing it, but when I press apply, it gets set back to (unknown IPP tag).
<mrdebuntu> ActionParsnip: it needs to be in the depots
<ActionParsnip> HalfAWolf: grab the latest hplip and it may help
<HalfAWolf> I had the same 1200 dpi limitation with the HP Officejet 6500A that we bought and returned (didn't like the colour rendition of its photo printing), so I am guessing that's the default limit Linux uses when it doesn't know what it should be.
<ActionParsnip> mrdebuntu: you mean repos...
<mrdebuntu> yes depots
<craigbass1976> I've got an crm question...  What's out there besides sugar; something in the repos.  I've hunted and haven't found one yet.  Basically I want to set up an email filter, like I do in thunderbird, and then be able to keep ongoing  notes on each of the addresses I set up filters for.
<ActionParsnip> !repo | mrdebuntu
<ubottu> mrdebuntu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Diamondcite> mrdebuntu: We use software repositories... though software deposits would be interesting too.
<HalfAWolf> ActionParsnip I updated them from the hplipopensource.com website
<ActionParsnip> mrdebuntu: its a REPO (short for repository), not a depot
<ActionParsnip> HalfAWolf: i see, hmmmm
<slash0mega> can someone help me install sun java
<Cody3290> the heck...?
<SoulPropagation> Diamondcite: I think LVM resizes the swap on the fly so maybe my minecraft server has gone bananners and ate all my space?
<Cody3290> All the period table programs I try to dl give me the same popup
<ActionParsnip> mrdebuntu: if you remove openoffice completely, you can then run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Cody3290> "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<Diamondcite> SoulPropagation: I have never used LVM so I cannot answer, my swap is a fixed size..
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: can you run: lsb_release -d; sudo apt-get update    and give a pastebin of the output
<craigbass1976> slash0mega, I've got a method I've used, but it might not be quite right.  Can you pm your email to me and I'll email you a .odt I've got on the subject?
<mickster04> Cody3290: if you get them from the repos just accept it?
<slash0mega> craigbass1967: i forgot how to pm....
<BlackWeb> Hey would anyone know how to install templates using ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: 8.10 isn't supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> !EOL | BlackWeb
<ubottu> BlackWeb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hiexpo> slash0mega, start typing there name and complete with tab
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/1654182
<BlackWeb> I downloaded the ubuntu-8.04 template and its directions say to paste it into /vz/templates/cache
<BlackWeb> Ya still in the process of upgrading but last time i upgraded then had a problem with my sound and network driver
<Improv> Hey all; is there an easy way to configure a system running Ubuntu 10.10 to do NAT+DHCP?
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: Consider trying 10.10 in a liveCD before upgrading then?
<BlackWeb> last version i tried was 9.10 and 10.04 and ran into a
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: ok can you give a pastebin of: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      thanks
<ActionParsnip> !8.10 | BlackWeb
<ubottu> BlackWeb: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<BlackWeb> alright but as far as downloading a installing templates then do i have to install another program
<sougata_> slash0mega, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: it's nearl 12 months dead
<Diamondcite> btw.. what are templates? ^_^
<BlackWeb> ya saved all the program packages need to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: yes you will need to install a supported release. I suggest Lucid or later as Karmic and hardy die next month (Hardy on the desktop, server will still be supported)
<noremorse1> anyone have experience joining ubuntu to an active directory domain... i am having some difficulties
<Improv> Is there a quick and easy way to configure a system running Ubuntu 10.10 to do NAT+DHCP?
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastie.org/1654186 no, thank you for helping >.<
<jmwpc> I need help with a wireless card. My Vaio has a switch to turn the internal card on and off, it's kind of flakey so I am trying to use a pcmcia card (linksys wpc54g). Ubuntu will only recognize the linksys card when the internal card is switched on.
<BlackWeb> I noticed that on some distributions i tried then if you right click on screen it gives options like create shell documents and ubuntu 8.10 then it says no templates installed
<BlackWeb> so downloaded templates for 8.04 cause wasnt any for 8.10 and wondering how to install them
<phaedo> noremorese1: lookup Likewise
<mrdebuntu> is there a reason icons would be corrupt with straight lines when booting into desktop with ati, but the logging out and restarting x fixes them
<sporedi> how do i check that which are file are in use and which files are copyed /used in memory
<noremorse1> phaedo... i am a bit more advanced than that
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: try changing server in software sources
<BlackWeb> on the internet it just says to copy the downloaded file to /vz/template/cache but dont know what its talking about
<phaedo> ok...
<noremorse1> and i am all the way there... i am just getting a message that it cannot see the domain controller
<yangzhu> 123445
<noremorse1> but when i run net ads lookup dc
<noremorse1> it pulls all the DC info
<ActionParsnip> Improv: dhcp / dns can be handled by dnsmasq
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Improv
<ubottu> Improv: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: What are these templates for? office documents? Selective file types? Cookie cutters?
<BlackWeb> OpenVz is that a program i need to install templates
<Improv> Action: Thanks!
<BlackWeb> like shell documents and things like that, I've used other distributions that are like that but ubunt 8.10 isnt when i go to create document after i right click says no templates installed
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what you mean...?
<hayden> in windows with CMD you can type ipconfig to see ur ip\DNS name and soforth, anything similar to that in ubuntu?
<HalfAWolf> How do I print above 1200 pixels per inch ?
<noremorse1> ifconfig
<noremorse1> hayden
<BlackWeb> mainly just a little nicer, setup is what i'm hoping to get setup
<HalfAWolf> Can anyone help me?
<Improv> HalfAWolf: Ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<BlackWeb> I'ved download a template at http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/template/precreated
<HalfAWolf> Improv: I did ask my question
<hayden> noremorse1, allright thanks :)
<noremorse1> phaedo: i can resolve by hostname and ip... and i went so far as to define my DC in the /etc/hosts
<noremorse1> but it still will not see the DC
<BlackWeb> but starting to wonder if i need Openvz is what its starting to look like in order to install
<BlackWeb> the templates
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: Open a terminal please, when you ls /vz do you see anything?
<HalfAWolf> Improv: I said How do I print above 1200 pixels per inch ?
<BlackWeb> which have no clue about openvz or what it actuall does
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: If you have no idea what it does... why are you trying it ^_^
<Improv> HalfAWolf: With the right printer and software configuration, it should be possible; I'd verify the printer and then look at your print driver.
<Phobix> Hey all, I have a quick networking question.
<HalfAWolf> I'm all set up with a new HP Photosmart Premium C310a
<HalfAWolf> The drivers on Ubuntu 10.10 worked, but I updated them from the hplipopensource.com website in an attempt to get full resolution printing.
<HalfAWolf> If I go to printer properties, under "Job Options" there is a "printer-resolution" field under the advanced options, it contains the text "(unknown IPP tag)" and I've tried changing it, but when I press apply, it gets set back to (unknown IPP tag).
<BlackWeb> just says ls: cannot access /vz: No such file or directory "and tried running as sudo"
<HalfAWolf> I had the same 1200 dpi limitation with the HP Officejet 6500A that we bought and returned (didn't like the colour rendition of its photo printing), so I am guessing that's the default limit Linux uses when it doesn't know what it should be.
<HalfAWolf> This printer is supposed to be able to do 9600 x 2400 dpi for colour prints, how can I get Ubuntu to let me?
<Phobix> so I am trying to get synergy going on two ubuntu machines
<Phobix> not having great luck
<Phobix> when I go to places>network
<BlackWeb> lol, just want to get the templates installed and after downloaded the 8.04 templates have no clue on how to use or install them and openvz is looking like what i need
<Phobix> they dont see each other
<Improv> BlackWeb: Do you know what OpenVZ does?
<Phobix> but I can ping them via terminal, but not network tools
<b0g4nk1d> got a bit of a question myself
<BlackWeb> No, is it a program to install templates
<Improv> OpenVZ is not a program to install templates.
<b0g4nk1d> how do i list all the packages I have installed on my computer by installation dates?
<Improv> Go lookup OpenVZ on Wikipedia; it is used to virtualise Linux instances.
<Diamondcite> ..Blackweb Those templates are to be placed at the specified folder /vz/cache/templates and it should just show up the next time openvz starts... isn't it?
<BlackWeb> mainly trying to install templates cause on some distributions then when i right click on screen and create document other distribtuions have alot of options and my 8.10 just says no templates installed
<Phobix> anyone in here running synergy on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> b0g4nk1d: /var/log/dpkg.log   may help
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: Right click where?
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: what is it?
<Phobix> ActionParsnip: I cant get the client to see the server at all
<craigbass1976> If my jre lives in /usr/java, how do I get that in my path to run programs with it?
<b0g4nk1d> thanks - what format are the dates in for the logfile
<b0g4nk1d> i need to grep for a certain date
<Phobix> in fact, I cant really get the two computers to see each other at all
<hayden> i want to be able to acsess my bell roughters software. like go to my web browser and type in the ip and stuff. anyone know how i can get that ip in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: can you ping the remote system?
<Phobix> I can
<BlackWeb> on blank screen, but ya that directory isnt there, but need to install the openvz folder, which wasnt sure before but i'll give it a try and test it out
<Phobix> by name and IP
<HalfAWolf> Can anyone help me?
<HalfAWolf> How do I print above 1200 pixels per inch ?
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: and can you telnet to the synergy socket?
<Cody3290> It's fixed
<Phobix> but only via terminal using .local
<Cody3290> though  Idon't know how o.o
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: swwt :)
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: did you change server?
<Phobix> ActionParsnip: thats a bit above my head tbh =/
<Phobix> tell me hwo and I will try it
<Phobix> how*
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: socket == IP + port number
<Phobix> I see
<Phobix> so from the client try to telnet into the server socket?
<Elitestatus> hey guys
<Cody3290> wow
<Cody3290> I typed it all in the wrong window
<Cody3290> No, i didn't do anything
<Cody3290> 	<Cody3290>	didn't press or change anything, it just started working again
<Cody3290> 	<Cody3290>	I got GPeriodic installed
<Cody3290> 	<Cody3290>	Melting point of neon isn't a very big deal, I'm never gonna use it in my classes, so..
<Elitestatus> i've reformated ubuntu, seeing if itl work with my alfa
<FloodBot1> Cody3290: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: so if you install a telnet client you can run: telnet hostname port      does it connect?
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: Try /var/lib/vz/template/cache
<Cody3290> Pleh, sorry.
<Phobix> let me install it real quick, hold on
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: I am not sure if this is relevant to you, http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-8.10
<BlackWeb> alright one sec, cause ya wasnt sure if i needed to install openvz but i"ll try it
<Cody3290> Next question! How do I use "tarballs"
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip: do you think itl reconise the alfa without installing the same driver from the website?
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: seems to use port 24800 by default
<Cody3290> and what is the difference between tar.gz and  tar.bz2
<HalfAWolf> I have another question while I'm in here... do packages that you download, then install in the terminal, show up in the package manager, or any other list?
<Improv> Cody: They're compressed using different compression software.
<Improv> .tar.gz is compressed with gzip, .tar.bz2 is compressed with bzip2
<Lasivian> are there any common viruses floating around that I should be concerned about in .deb files? thanks
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: they both start life as .tar but are compressed differently, gzip for .gz and bzip for .bz2
<Phobix> ActionParsnip: yea
<Phobix> its really strange though
<Improv> Cody: Gnu tar can compress/decompress both .gz and .bz2 files
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: so it connects with telnet?
<Phobix> I can ping them, but I dont see the machines, or anything in my places>network
<ActionParsnip> Improv: so can unp ;)
<HalfAWolf> I had installed a copy of vmware a couple months ago, and configured it, but by the time I got a system image to actually use with the thing, it says it's no longer correctly configured
<Improv> tar xjf decompresses .tar.bz2, tar xzf decompresses .tar.gz files
<Phobix> no, it doesnt
<Phobix> timeout
<BlackWeb> Dont have that directory on system, so I'll try installing openvz and see if that helps
<Cody3290> Great, so, how do I use them?
<maco> Lasivian: anyone can make a deb file and put it up on the internet, so use caution when getting them from random people.  the ones in the ubuntu repository, however, are made by a small set of people who have spent a long while building trust within the community until they finally were voted upon by one of the developer membership boards and given upload access
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: Improv: you can decompress both without having to remember that junk with:  unp filename
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: Why install openvz.. what do you want to do...
<HalfAWolf> I looked up the problem, and it looks like it might be some buggyboo with vmware that will make me reconfigure every time I use it, so I thought I'd try a fresh install
<itai1> hi, i installed openvpn and been using the vpn once in a while with no problems, starting today i cant acess the internet WITHOUT using the VPN, it must have changed some of my config files but I dont know where to start , can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: unp is optional so you will need to install it, it will also handle zip, tar and other archives
<Cody3290> Example: Current Predicament: I download AssaultCube. It gives me "AssaultCube_v1.1.0.4.tar.bz2"
<HalfAWolf> but I want to make sure the old one is cleanly removed first
<Improv> unp is probably Ubuntu-specific; it's probably better to use software common to all Unices so your knowledge is more portable.
<Cody3290> Now what do I do with that file?
<Lasivian> maco: yeah, this isn;t from the repository, that's why i'm cautious :)
<HalfAWolf> and I'm not sure how to do that if it's not in synaptic Package manager
<ActionParsnip> Improv: oh absolutely, but if a tool is available, why not use it
<maco> Lasivian: you can view the contents in Ark or File Roller
<BlackWeb> trying to install the downloaded templates but the directory the site told me to place it after download doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> Improv: i'm sure ubuntu-restrivted-extras isn't in any other distro....
<Improv> Cody: What ytou do with the tarball depends on what is in the tarball :)
<GaryD> BlackWeb: what are the templates for?
<Improv> You can put anything you want in a tarball.
<inquiryqueue> Cody:  A tarball (ending with .tar) is a bunch of files stuck together.
<Cody3290> How do I install it?
<mu> Can anyone tell me where Ubuntu stores the synaptics configuration file? There does not seem to be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf or anything
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: what is the filename?
<inquiryqueue> Cody: Are you trying to install a tarball or unp?
<Phobix> ActionParsnip: I am windows guy, is there an equivalent to workgroups in ubuntu? like domain? I am unsure of how to setup a network with ubuntu
<Cody3290> I am trying to install AssaultCube
<HalfAWolf> Do packages that you download, then install in the terminal, show up in the package manager, or any other list?
<Cody3290> .tar.bz2 is the filename
<HalfAWolf> I had installed a copy of vmware a couple months ago, and configured it, but by the time I got a system image to actually use with the thing, it says it's no longer correctly configured
<HalfAWolf> I looked up the problem, and it looks like it might be some buggyboo with vmware that will make me reconfigure every time I use it, so I thought I'd try a fresh install
<Improv> Cody: Any good answer to your question might be kind of involved.
<HalfAWolf> I looked up the problem, and it looks like it might be some buggyboo with vmware that will make me reconfigure every time I use it, so I thought I'd try a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Phobix: if you edit /etc/samba/smb.conf you can change the workgroup of a system
<HalfAWolf> but I want to make sure the old one is cleanly removed first
<Cody3290> You're welkcome to query me if you'd like to help ^>^
<Phobix> right, I checked those
<Phobix> they are the same
<Phobix> on both machines
<BlackWeb> on some distributions then when you click on a blank screen then highlight create document then other distributions have options like creat shell document and etc" and on my 8.10 then it says no templates installed which i tried just googling and downloaded some templates but starting to think that I downloaded something totally different
<daweefolk> hey has anybody been able to log into the ubuntuforums website using elinks?
<GaryD> HafAWolf: they do if they are .deb packages. the will show in synaptic
<Logan_> Cody3290: you received a reply on #freedesktop-games :P
<Cody3290> lol
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: cd ~; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<Cody3290> I was just saying hi
<Cody3290> o.o
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: then visit: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/ and you can easily install LOTS of games :)
<Cody3290> Yes but the one from that website is not the most updated ones
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: i recommend urbanterror
<NarradorBR> #help
<NarradorBR> help
<maco> NarradorBR: you'll get more help by actually asking a question
<kisuke> NarradorBR: what do you need?
<NarradorBR> join vampire
<Logan_> ?
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip: will my alfa work, i have reformated ubuntu
<Cody3290> lol
<HalfAWolf> GaryD: Nope, tar.gz
<mrdebuntu> which final fight do you like
<Cody3290> So...
<Cody3290> ActionParsnip: I already have the playdeb stuff
<GaryD> BlackWeb: so you are trying to right click your 8.10 desktop and create a shell document...only to be told that there are no templates installed?
<Cody3290> I'm trying to install it from a file :(
<Cody3290> Nobody even has a link to instructions? x.e
<GaryD> HalfAWolf: i'm not sure, but i don't think so.
<inquiryqueue> Cody: I'll find a link for you. Hold on.
<HalfAWolf> GaryD: Do you know if there is a reliable way to completely remove programs you've insstalled without synaptic?
<Phobix> ActionParsnip: do I have to port forward when its two local computers?
<Phobix> I dont right?
<Phobix> and how do I check that that port isnt being blocked by something
<inquiryqueue> Cody:  There are several ways people install software. One is with the package manager interface, and then there are ways to install things from files.
<inquiryqueue> Here is a link to instructions for installing from tarballs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html
<GaryD> HalfAWolf: if you install packages from source, then you will have to run the uninstall script provided with the package. if there are any bits and pieces left over, then you will have to remove them manually. if i am wrong someone will speak up.
<Improv> Phobix: You can use "lsof -i tcp" to find out what network ports are open.
<Cody3290> thank you inquiryqueue
<bc81> hi.  can someone please explain to me what in the world this VLC developer is talking about when he says, "Kill the Ubuntu Volume Control"?  thread here: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=86524&p=291875
<Improv> Phobix: Note that if you do that, they might be listed by number or by servicename.
<Improv> bc81: I would guess "killall gnome-volume-control" ?
<bc81> Improv: gnome-volume-control: no process found   (do you have this process running by default?)
<HalfAWolf> GaryD: As luck would have it, I kept my original installation download for vmware, but I don't see any uninstall stuff there
<Improv> bc81: Ahh, not sure then
<Phobix> perfect, thank you Improv
<Cody3290> Do i have to use the terminal?
<Phobix> how do I open a specfic port?
<Cody3290> Can't ido the equivilant t hing in the gui?
<Improv> Phobix: You don't open it; you run software that opens it.
<Phobix> ok, can you point me in the right direction?
<Improv> Phobix: Unless you're talking "opening your firewall to let software use it"
<tripelb> Cody3290: ACTUALLY TERMINAL MAKES THINGS EASY, JUST DO A BIT AT A TIME
<Phobix> well, this is a fresh install
<tripelb> oops
<Cody3290> o.o
<Phobix> no firewall should be going
<Improv> Phobix: Describe more of what you're trying to do.
<inquiryqueue> If you have a tarball, I know you can use a terminal. Someone else suggested something else (un something?) that should be a graphical interface.
<Phobix> I am trying to use synergy
<Phobix> but the client cant see the the server
<Cody3290> ok thank you
<Phobix> but I can ping them
<Cody3290> goodnight
<Phobix> its weird
<Improv> Phobix: Are they on the same network?
<Phobix> yes
<Phobix> one is .100 the other is.101
<Improv> Phobix: I don't have a lot of experience using Synergy; you might get better advice from someone else debugging that.
<Phobix> the documentation says I need to make sure 28400 is open
<Phobix> how would I do that?
<Improv> Phobix: Oh, it probably is, but if you like, do "lsof -i tcp | grep 28400"
<tf22> hi
<mu> Can anyone tell me where Ubuntu stores the synaptics configuration file? There does not seem to be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf or anything...
<GaryD> HalfAWolf: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<HalfAWolf> GaryD: 10.10
<Phobix> Improv: what did that do?
<te> mu: xorg.conf is no longer needed
<Improv> Phobix: It looks to see if anything has that port open
<Improv> If there's a process, then it's using it
<GaryD> mu: do you mean the synaptics touch pad, or synaptic package manager
<Improv> Otherwise, it's free for Synaptic.
<ActionParsnip> te: no true, it is in some cases
<Phobix> ok, so nothing returned
<Improv> Groovy.
<Phobix> does that mean no?
<Improv> That means it is free for use by the instructions you referenced.
<te> mu: xorg.conf is used if it is there but is not necessary.
<Improv> By the processes used by the instructions you referenced I mean
<Fiveways> I'm getting ready to download the newest version of ubuntu because I can't find my iso anymore, any reason the 32-bit version is listed as "recommended"?
<te> mu: What are you trying to fix?
<Fiveways> Can't remember if I saw that there before or not, haha
<rww> Fiveways: because it works on both 32-bit and 64-bit computers
<mu> GaryD: Synaptics touch pad
<te> Fiveways: A lot of reasons... it's complicated.
<mu> te: I'm trying to replicate the synaptics configuration that Ubuntu uses by default for my X.org configuration in Arch
<Fiveways> So if I just planning on using it on my 64-bit boxes then theres no reason I shouldnt get x64? Or is it one of those situations where the 32-bit version is probably more hassle-free in the long run?
<Elitestatus> hey guys, great news its got the proper driver working, but i've got the -1 channel problem????
<te> Fiveways: Yes, hassle-free is a good way to put it.
<Elitestatus> anyone help me with my problem?
<mu> Fiveways: 32-bit is recommended because you can use 32-bit on 64-bit systems but not the other way around. x64 is no more of a hassle.
<GaryD> HalfAWolf: look for uninstall script "vmware-uninstall.pl" somewhere on your disk. probably at /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<sougata_> Elitestatus, so you finally remove the driver ? :-)
<Elitestatus> anyone know my problem?
<Elitestatus> yeah
<Elitestatus> im getting the -1 channel problem now
<sougata_> Elitestatus, and how did you do that ?
<Fiveways> Thanks guys
<Elitestatus> i had to reformat
<Fiveways> I'm guessing this isnt the channel I talk about Fedora 12 in either huh? ;)
<Fiveways> jk
<sougata_> :-0
<te> What is the -1 channel problem?
<te> Fiveways: Not really.
<GaryD> mu: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Elitestatus> where it sticks to channel:-1
<craigbass1976> Fiveways, 12?  eghads, I remember 1...
<mu> So, uh, any word on where Synaptics touchpad config file is stored?
<prem> is there any place i can found the whole list of ubuntu contributors..region wise..?
<jrib> !synaptics | mu
<ubottu> mu: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<te> Elitestatus:  Talking about wifi?
<mu> GaryD: I'm trying to replicate the synaptics configuration that Ubuntu uses by default for my X.org configuration in Arch
<Elitestatus> yeah te
<ActionParsnip> Fiveways: fedora is offtopic here
<mu> I've checked the wiki, thanks.
<Fiveways> craigbass1976: 1? I think 4 was the farthest back I remember. I've been using ubuntu for a while but havent tried 10.10 yet so I'm excited to
<Fiveways> ActionParsnip: I was joking, I apologize :)
<jrib> mu: but the wiki answers your question
<ActionParsnip> Fiveways: its cool
<te> Fiveways: Ubuntu is on-topic  ;-)
<mu> I'll check again since you imply my answer is found there
<Fiveways> I work for the ISP here in town and people always call me when their routers don't work
<Fiveways> heh
<ActionParsnip> Fiveways: install openssh-server and setup a portforward ;)
<mu> jrib: It mentions a configuration file path?
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip:  do you know how to fix the -1 channel problem?
<mu> jrib: Because I am not seeing anything but how to use some GUI to configure Synaptics, which is definitely not desired...
<Fiveways> I ask them...the box that's not working, what does it say on it? Netgear? Oh ok...how do you expect me to help you?
<Fiveways> haha
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: no idea, sorry
<Fiveways> Anyone using ubuntu through the windows installer?
<ActionParsnip> Fiveways: have they turned it off and on? ;)
<ActionParsnip> Fiveways: god no!
<Logan_> !anyone | Fiveways
<ubottu> Fiveways: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fiveways> Logan, there's no other questions :) I was just curious
<mu> I love how this channel can manage condescension and dismission simultaneously
<jrib> mu: wow. be patient.
<Logan_> !attitude | mu
<ubottu> mu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mu> So I'm probably blind or stupid, but I'm not seeing anything on the wiki about this...
<GaryD> mu: look in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<jrib> mu: because I'm trying to reply to you.
<Fiveways> Logan has the bot commands on lock :)
<mylisto> hey everyone
<mu> jrib: Sorry, I assumed you had ignored me.
<mu> GaryD: Checking that now
<mylisto> I've got something weird happening with my system....
<Fiveways> ActionParsnip:  I ask people that and they're like "I'VE TRIED IT ALREADY!" and I'm like "No you haven't, your modem has been online for 142 days"
<jrib> mu: *sigh* it definitely used to.  Sorry about that.  Anyway, on current ubuntu one can either use xinput or /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<mylisto> When I try to watch a .mov file that I recorded on my digital camera today it starts to play, but only goes a second in and stops
<Logan_> Fiveways: haha, believe me, I've used ubottu commands one too many times :)
<xwin> Hi all, I got vsftpd.conf question.  I can't figure how to get around this at ftp login...  500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/ftpuser
<Logan_> mylisto: which video player are you using?
<mechanist> hello everyone: how it is possible that gparted sees my partitions, while the ubuntu installation program doesn't, and the windows seven one too?
<mu> jrib, GaryD: /usr/lib/X11 does not contain an xorg.conf file; This is 10.10 Netbook by the way.
<mylisto> movie player
<A1killer> can someone help me with my bcm4318 airforce one wireless card i cant use it to connect to anything and i would like to. But im able to scan for wireless networks and see them. Oh and none of the guides on the forums have helped me to get the card working.
<jrib> mu: pay close attention to what we wrote :)
<Logan_> mylisto: I would try VLC, unless someone recommends otherwise
<GaryD> mu: you are looking for the synaptics configuration file there.
<mylisto> logan_: I just got a "failed to connect stream: Too large"
<mu> Okay...
<Logan_> mylisto: yeah, try VLC
<jrib> mu: in the xorg.conf.d directory there should be some file with synaptics in its name
<mu> there are four directories in /usr/lib/X11/ and none are xorg.conf.d
<jrib> mu: what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: install w32codecs from medibuntu as well as ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mu> 10.10 Netbook
<syn-ack> d packrat
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: also pulling down gnome-mplayer will install some decent codecs (plus it rocks)
<jrib> mu: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ my fault
<m3lvin> Is there a place where I can find out about issues that might come up while migrating? I've never tried upgrading ubuntu between releases but I really don't feel like reinstalling as this is a remote server, I'm trying to go from 9.10 to 10.04
<Roasted> Has anybody used Ubuntu with LTSP? I'm curious about changing the login screen of the thin client systems so it can be better adapted for classroom use.
<GaryD> mu: my bad too. jrib is right.
<mu> Alright, I see the configuration file. That is the entirety of Ubuntu's configuration for synaptics?
<ActionParsnip> m3lvin: it varies unfortunately, some people report no issues, some have nightmares
<jrib> mu: dpkg -L xserver-xorg-input-synaptics  will list what files the package provides
<mechanist> hello everyone: how it is possible that gparted sees my partitions, while the ubuntu installation program doesn't, and the windows seven one too?
<te> mechanist: What exactly is the descrepency?
<mu> jrib: Alright, but I'm not logged in to Ubuntu at the moment so that'll have to wait. Thanks for the help.
<te> mechanist: What does sudo fdisk -l  show you?
<jrib> GaryD: I think /usr/lib/ was correct pre-10.10
<GaryD> right
<te> mechanist: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit   #And send us a link.
<m3lvin> ActionParsnip: Shouldn't atleast the server distributions be "safe"? this is a minimal install that has mysql, apache, postgresql and not much else
<mechanist> te: mercy
<mechanist> (thank you in french0
<mechanist> )
<A1killer> can someone help me get my bcm4318 wireless card up and running i am able to see networks and try to connect but it hangs at getting the ip
<mylisto> actionparsnip: how do I download the w32codecs?
<te> A1killer: If the signal is weak, it may not be able to receive IP info.
<A1killer> the signal is at 90% and the laptop is right next to the ap
<A1killer> like less then 1 foot away since its connected to it right now through an ej45 cable
<te> A1killer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<A1killer> tried that wiki it doesnt help in anyway
<te> mechanist: What's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update; sudo apt-get -y install w32codecs
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: I assume 32bit OS
<te> A1killer: Get another wireless nic.
<mylisto> actionparsnip: how can I detect if its 32bit or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: i686 == 32bit      x86_64 == 64bit
<lemonhall1> I got a ubuntu LVS, and IIS+ASP.NET....
<lemonhall1> I got a ubuntu LVS, and IIS+ASP.NET....,the LVS slow down every postback page times... It's network configtion? or some thing esle??
<mylisto> yep 32bit
<mylisto> those terminal commands, can I paste them all at once?
<accel> is there a way to say: reload module snd-hda-intel with new configs? (debugging ubuntu 10.10 sound on mac mini)
<sougata_> mylisto: sudo apt-get install totem gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<sougata_> mylisto, runs most of the suff
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: yes, its one big command :)
<sougata_> .-)
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: what about good and bad?
<bbpipelx>  /quit
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, well not much of a choice when things are desperate
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: true
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, do you code for ubuntu
<Entropy> hi
<needlez> hey anyone know how to access a chat which i was banned from??
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, please don't take offence, was just curious .
<bbpipelx> needlez: change the nick
<needlez> kk, yea i guess i could do that
<rww> needlez: on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: none taken, I just use cli a lot and make real basic scripts to make life easier ;)
<needlez> rww: yea got kicked from aircrack-ng channel
<rww> needlez: PM the relevant operator and ask nicely. ban-evasion is a violation of freenode network policy and may result in a k-line,
<needlez> for shooting my mouth off
<rww> s/,/./
<ActionParsnip> needlez: you can ask about it in #freenode
<jiltdil> i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?  http://img806.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img806/4992/screenshot1fgy.png    see this i have had done that
<rww> #freenode will say what i said ;P
<needlez> kk thanx
<ActionParsnip> rww: forgiveness exists though :)
<sougata_> ActionParsnip, you are good in what you do, I guess that is what matters. :-) . happy Hacking .
<ActionParsnip> sougata_: i try, every day is a school day. Thanks too btw :D
<lemonhall1> I got a ubuntu LVS, and IIS+ASP.NET....,the LVS slow down every postback page times... It's network configtion? or some thing esle??
<mechanist> te: are you still there?
<mechanist> te: the command pastebinit was not installed, dunno why, but this is the result:
<mechanist> http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/diocane.txt
<jiltdil> any answer to my problem?
<Charlie_Sheen> !repeat | jiltdil
<jiltdil> i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?  http://img806.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img806/4992/screenshot1fgy.png    see this i have had done that
<ubottu> jiltdil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jiltdil> i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?  http://img806.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img806/4992/screenshot1fgy.png    see this i have had done that
<aaron11> Hello every one.
<GaryD> jiltdil: a is not a command.
<jiltdil> Garyd; but i write there "a"
<jiltdil> GaryD:now the terminal is not opening
<GaryD> that custom command is meant for a command you want ran when you start the terminal. give me one sec and i will try to find the answer.
<jiltdil> GaryD: ok thanx
<aaron11> Wow, its quiet here.
<te> mechanist: Ok, so you have 5 partitons.  Which ones are you not seeing from other reports?
<GaryD> jiltdil: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jiltdil> GaryD:10.10 x_86 -64bit
<juk> jiltdil: try also to change when command exits drop menu
<mechanist> te: none of the partitions are shown in the installation manager
<perceval_> necesito ayuda sobre impresoras hp
<maco> !es | perceval_
<ubottu> perceval_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mechanist> very funny: I've never known to have this partition: /dev/sda2            5100       24792   158184022+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<perceval_> en ubuntu 9.10
<jiltdil> GaryD,juk:i tried like this to open terminal alt+F2  and typed xterm but now i don't know what to do
<mechanist> * knew
<saintbasil> I edited the path in my .profile, now how do I get it to implement the change?
<te> mechanist: Well, you have one swap, one linux and 3 ntfs partitons, and so what? the install says you have no partitions?  Or is it saying you have no "free space"?
<juk> jiltdil: no, you seemed surprised that it vanishes, i tlod to see what it does as command exits
<bbpipelx> genelyk: si puedes mandar sms por mail al estilo numcel@operador-cel para hacer lo que quieres puedes utilizar mailto
<te> mechanist: /dev/sda2 is the extended partition, (actually it conisits of sda5 sda6 and sda7)
<jiltdil> juk: plz explain i m not geeting u
<juk> /lo/ol
<GaryD> jiltdil: one more sec, please
<aaron11> jiltdil, What are you trying to accomplish?
<mechanist> te: ok
<jiltdil> aaron11: i open terminal go to edit-->profile preference-->title and command  and ticked the option run a custom command instead of my shell; after doing this when i want to ope n my termianl it always splashes and gets vanished how to get rid of this?  http://img806.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img806/4992/screenshot1fgy.png    see this i have had done that
<jiltdil> GaryD:ok
<bucky> mechanist, It's an extended partition. An extended partition is just a container for other partitions, your next partition is /dev/sda5
<te> mechanist: sda5 sda6 sda7  are logical partitions sda1 and sda2 are primary ones.  sda2 is the extended partition which contains sda5 sda6 an sda7
<saintbasil> I added PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/MATLAB/bin/ to my .profile, saved it, but shell still can't find the matlab file. help?
<juk> jiltdil: sad reality
<mechanist> te: when the partition dialog comes out, from the installation manager, there is only blank space, and no enabled buttons
<aaron11> jiltdil, Wow, you know a is not a command?
<te> mechanist: So what exactly do you want to do?
<Chikokishi> Does anyone here have experience with gEDA Schematic?
<mechanist> installing ubuntu
<jiltdil> aaron11:yes i know it i did it by mistake i know a is not a command?
<te> mechanist: ... wipe everything and install Linux?
<aaron11> jiltdil, Did you try Alt-F2 gnome-terminal?
<jiltdil> aaron11:but now how to resolve this situation?
<mechanist> te: are you telling me this is the only possible solution?
<trism> saintbasil: .profile is only sourced for login shells, so you need to log out then back in (or just . ~/.profile)
<sougata_> jiltdil, cd ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default
<jiltdil> aaron11: i have tried alt+F2 and then typed here xterm it opens terminal
<te> mechanist: NO, I'm asking what it is that you want to do?
<sougata_> and check if there is something in the xml that specifes custom command
<aaron11> jiltdil, gnome-terminal?
<aaron11> jiltdil, You see
<te> mechanist: What do you have now and what do you want to have when your done?
<jiltdil> aaron11: same output splashes and vanished
<mechanist> te: I just wans that in that dialog at least one partitions comes out, so I can install ubuntu
<aaron11> jiltdil, You left the "exit terminal after command exits" option on. Thats whats happening
<sougata_> jiltdil, I mean not through terminal
<mechanist> te: have you in mind what dialog I'm talking about?
<jiltdil> sougata:then
<sougata_> press ctrl+alt f2
<sougata_> wait
<sougata_> listen
<te> mechanist: I'm assuming you are talking about the install program showing you options for re-partitioning your drive.
<sougata_> then when you again want to come back to X , press ctrl + alt + f7
<te> mechanist: Do you now have a Linux install that runs?
<sougata_> or otherwise you can use the file browser to see that file
<jiltdil> sougata:actually m on virtual box so alt+ctrl+F1-F6 didn't open
<mechanist> te: at the moment I got only the live cd
<te> mechanist: what are you doing with the ntfs partitions?  what do you use them for?
<aaron11> jiltdil, Why dont you reinstall gnome-terminal
<mechanist> te: in there are stored vital files, gigas of my works in games and personal stuff
<GaryD> jiltdil: try using gconf-editor to change the values back for the terminal.
<Roasted> Has anybody used Ubuntu with LTSP? I'm curious about changing the login screen of the thin client systems so it can be better adapted for classroom use.
<te> mechanist: So you want to save and keep sda5 sda6 and sda7 ?
<juk> jiltdil: why dont you blow the f* computer with bazooka
<sougata_> jiltdil, GardyD is correct
<mechanist> te: I just wanna know why the installator doesn't see any partitions, and this both in ubuntu and in seven
<aaron11> jiltdil, Yes use gconf-editor, i see the custom command option there
<mechanist> te: the irony is that gparted sees partitions without any issue
<trism> jiltdil: all you need to do is hit alt+f2, type: gnome-terminal -x /bin/bash and then fix your profile options
<aaron11> jiltdil, apps ---> gnome-terminal ---> Profiles ---> default
<te> mechanist: Windows 7 does not see Linux partitions, (does not have capability to read them so ignores them).
<mechanist> te: windows 7 doesn't see those ntfs partitions, neither
<RealOpty> how can i switch from pulseaudo to alsa? i think this will make my HDMI audio work.
<aaron11> :P what a looser, didnt even say bye and thank you.
<RealOpty> ^- plz
<te> mechanist: So where is windows 7 installed?
<mechanist> I've TRIED to install it
<mechanist> before trying ubuntu
<mechanist> failing
<sougata_> aaron11, win7 etiquette :-)
<mechanist> I got a virus that messed up something, and from that moment nothing worked
<te> mechanist: Oh, you were trying to isntall window 7 but was unable to?
<aaron11> sougata_, Lol!
<mechanist> te: yeah
<mechanist> te: so I though to try with ubuntu
<mechanist> since it is my hidden winning cart
<te> mechanist: Ok I see.  Well you can install Linux on the sda1 partition (using the sda3 partition as swap).
<LorgonJortle> Does anyone know of a JWPlayer channel, or a place I can get help with it?
<mechanist> te: oky oky
<jiltdil> sougata:sorry [ower cut
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, try #jwplayer
<jiltdil> power cut sorry
<mechanist> te: BUT... how can I install linux, if the installation does not see my hard drive?
<saintbasil> I editted my .profile to include a new path, but it did not take even after reboot. Is this statement correct? PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/MATLAB/bin/ (the address is correct)
<mechanist> te: do you need of a screenshot?
<sougata_> jiltdil, my bad . :-) . Apologies
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Aye. I did, but there's nobody in there.
<te> mechanist: Yes
<mechanist> te: ok, let me take it
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, Then ask your question here
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Alright. Thanks.
<Unguided> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<aaron11> jiltdil, For a second I thought you became windows ;D
<jiltdil> aaron11: no
<jiltdil> aaron11: :)
<aaron11> jiltdil, Ok, where are u
<jiltdil> right now here
<LorgonJortle> I've uploaded an .ogv file and setup JWplayer on my site. When I view it in Chromium, it works just fine. If I view it in Firefox, however, it says there was an error, or it couldn't find the file. I've had multiple people on Windows tries it, too... none of them had it working. The link  is as follows: http://jyrangames.com/VideoTutorials/UnderstandingLOGL_GLib.h
<aaron11> jiltdil, Did you fix it?
<saintbasil> How do I permanently add to my PATH in lucid?
<jiltdil> aaron11: not yet
<jiltdil> aaron11: help plz
<aaron11> jiltdil, Ok then do as I said, sudo gconf-editor
<jiltdil> aaron11: where i to type this
<aaron11> terminal ofcourse.
<LorgonJortle> I'm sorry. This is the appropriate link: http://jyrangames.com/VideoTutorials/UnderstandingLOGL_GLib.html
<jiltdil> aaron11: terminal is not opening
<te> LorgonJortle: You can use mplayer or vlc.  (I prefer mplayer). Tell your windows users to try vlc.
<aaron11> jiltdil, You have xterm right
<jiltdil> aaron11:yes ok m doing
<LorgonJortle> te, So you recommend just ditching JWPlayer?
<oraqol> hey guys
<oraqol> quick question
<aaron11> !enter | oraqol
<ubottu> oraqol: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GaryD> jiltdil: press alt+F2 and run the command gksudo gconf-editor
<craigbass1976> Is there a calendar app I can get that will let me enter 31 days worth of tasks regardless of what date they fall on?
<aaron11> GaryD, I was about to say that :(
<GaryD> lol
<oraqol> ok got it.  so I can't seem to add anymore isos to the startup disc creator in 10.10.  there are four of them in the history that ive burned before, but now i cant add anymore.  is there a way to clear the cache or something?
<aaron11> jiltdil, Then go to apps ---> gnome-terminal ---> Profiles ---> default. Then change settings there
<jiltdil> ok
<te> LorgonJortle: Or gxine... but that one.. I dono, I can't even get it to come up in gxine.  So I dono...
<LorgonJortle> te, Alright. Thanks for the suggestions.
<te> LorgonJortle: Oh I don't know.  I don't even know what JWPlayer is.  Never used it.
<aaron11> jiltdil, Uncheck use custom command i think.
<te> LorgonJortle: You're going to have to ask someone else about this one.   I'm not able to access it at all.
<GaryD> jiltdil: also remove the custom command
<jiltdil> aarno11:thanx it works
<jiltdil> Garyd:thanx it works
<aaron11> jiltdil, glad to hear that
<oraqol> ok, wait, i just cleared the cache, but i still cannot add any isos that are not ubuntu.  the iso im trying to burn is CentOS i think.  can disk creator burn other linux distos other than ubuntu?
<GaryD> lol...aaron11: you beat me to the punch that time!...jiltdil: no prob
<aaron11> :P
<GaryD> oraqol: you want to use unetbootin
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Do you know of a way to make JWPlayer work in the other browsers with my OGV file?
<oraqol> ok cool.  thanx, ill try that.  if it doesnt work ill be back in a bit for more suggestions.  thanx again guys!
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, No, wth is JWPlayer?
<Improv> Hey all; if I'm having a system that names its wireless device eth0 and wired device eth1-eth0, is there an easy way to fix that?
<te> http://jyrangames.com/VideoTutorials/UnderstandingLOGL_GLib.html
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Do you have an alternative suggestion for a player?
<mechanist> te: http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/Screenshot.png
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, VLC?
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, So, after installing VLC, I'd just navigate to the location of the video file on the website and it'll play it?
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, I think, I dont know much about that.
<Improv> the 70-persistent-net.rules has two entries for the wireless card (same Mac), one listed as using the bc43-pci-bridge and the other using wl as the driver.
<Improv> I tried removing one of those but something put it back in
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Hmm. I just tried that, and all it did was download it, not play it. Thanks for the help anyway though. :)
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, k.
<GaryD> LorgonJortle: i get this error from the video. The video could not be loaded, either because the server or network  failed or because the format is not supported:  http://jyrangames.com/VideoTutorials/UnderstandingLOGL_GLib.ogv
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: gnome-mplayer
<LorgonJortle> GaryD, Yeah, that's what most people get. You're using FF, I'm guessing?
<sougata_> Improv, you are in the right place :-)
<GaryD> yes.
<Improv> sougata: I would be delighted to have eth0 as the wired interface name and wlan0 as the wireless.
<LorgonJortle> ActionParsnip, I was looking for (ideally) something on the server's side, so that my Windows users can view it easily, too.
<mechanist> te: the screenshot is there
<mechanist> te: http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/Screenshot.png
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: mediatomb
<midnightryder2> Can someone tell me where I can find a fax modem to download to use with efax-gtk? I am using Ubuntu 10.10.
<LorgonJortle> ActionParsnip, I'll look it up. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> LorgonJortle: or just share the folder with samba then let them access it and stream that way....
<Unguided> Can anyone direct me to an ubuntu distro that can replace windows home server?
<sougata_> udevadm info -a -p /sys/class/net/eth0
<te> LorgonJortle: Is this a video that YOU are trying to share?
<ActionParsnip> Unguided: ubuntu-server
<LorgonJortle> te, It's my video that I've uploaded onto my website, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Unguided: depends what the server is foing....
<ActionParsnip> *doing
<Improv> sougata: That gives the mac address of the wireless device on eth0
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, You want to play that video?
<sougata_> Improv, http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html ( ctrl + F ) lan . I leave you the hacking
<Unguided> ActionParsnip: Im a newb to ubuntu and think Im going to have problems administering from the command line. Any way around that to get started quickly?
<Improv> sougata: I'll take a look. Thanks
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, I'd like it to play in other browsers, yes. It works fine for me in Chromium, but fails for all others, it seems.
<te> mechanist: Click on the /dev/dsa1
<GaryD> Everyone: LorgonJortle wants for you to be able to watch his video on his site.
<red2kic> Unguided: Administer what?
<sougata_> Improv, yw.
<aaron11> Unguided, What do you want to accomplish?
<te> LorgonJortle: How long of a video is it?  (Time wize)?
<LorgonJortle> te 18 min
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, I think its related to browser plugins.
<te> LorgonJortle: Why don't you just share it via youtube?
<te> LorgonJortle: You can embed it from youtube on your website
<LorgonJortle> te, Time constraints + quality.
<Unguided> I currently run windows home server and want to get rid of it. It backs up my computers every night, file server, print server, and remote access
<ActionParsnip> Unguided: just install the desktop OS then and install your server apps on it, this is also fine
<ActionParsnip> Unguided: ubuntu can do all that easily
<GaryD> LorgonJortle: it seems ogv is not supported. lucky it plays in chromium...probably because of ffmpeg...check here. http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/jw-player/jw-player-for-flash-v5/12539/supported-video-and-audio-formats
<Unguided> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks
<te> LorgonJortle: Like this:  http://trryhend.startlogic.com/   (Just an example)
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, Ummm... there was a website that allows long videos. I just dont remember it.
<mechanist> te: do you read me?
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, The problem with putting it onto a hosting site is that it'll like have to be converted to FLV... and I don't want to lose much quality, since it has a lot of text people have to read and it blurs easily with a format conversion.
<needlez> find it funny that im banned still from the site, what a jerk
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, Did you make that video?
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, It's my video, yes.
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, It works ok on opera
<aaron11> lemmy try firefox
<GaryD> LorganJortle: why not use flowplayer? it should suport ogv. http://flowplayer.org/index.html
<mechanist> te: http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/Screenshot.png
<LorgonJortle> GaryD, I'll check it out. Thanks.
<GaryD> LorganJortle: no prob...hope it helps.
<LittleRed> anyone know if nvidia cards recognized in 11.4?
<cutiyar> while compiling it say cannot find freetype-config ?
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Any luck with fF?
<aaron11> LorgonJortle, It doesnt support ogv.
<Roasted> Has anybody used Ubuntu with LTSP? I'm curious about changing the login screen of the thin client systems so it can be better adapted for classroom use.
<LorgonJortle> aaron11, Firefox, or JWPlayer?
<aaron11> firefox
<te> LorgonJortle: Here is the way david miller does it, (maybe you can get a clue from his usage). See:  http://dave.frop.net/introduction_drupal_screencast
<LorgonJortle> Ah, so even if I use Flowplayer, if FF doesn't support it...
<zach> p
<Jordan_U> LorgonJortle: Firefox and Google Chrome should support OGV out of the box.
<te> mechanist: yea, Did you try clicking on /dev/sda1 ?
<LorgonJortle> Jordan_U, That's what I though.
<LorgonJortle> thought, even.
<needlez> is there another channel for aircrack-ng??
<te> LorgonJortle: Firefox supports ogv
<Jordan_U> mechanist: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"? I think there is a problem with your partition table.
<cutiyar> whats mean by this while compiling http://pastebin.com/WZD3ppxA??
<GaryD> LorganJortle: check this page out at jwplayer suport too. http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/forums/jw-player/setup-issues-and-embedding/14857/basic-question-mp4-and-ogv
<te> Jordan_U: http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/diocane.txt
<mechanist> te: where you see sda1 in the picture???
<mechanist> I see only sda
<mechanist> Jordan_U: right
<mechanist> jordan there it is http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/diocane.txt
<GaryD> LorganJortle: the problem is not the browsers. it is the way you are using the player.
<mechanist> ops
<mechanist> you meand parted -le
<mechanist> * -l , not fdisk -l...
<mechanist> wait
<te> mechanist: /dev/sda  (not /dev/sda1)
<Jordan_U> mechanist: I'd specifically like the output of parted -l as it uses the same libraries as used by the Ubuntu installer. But looking again it's not actually following the symptoms of a problem with the partition table. For the entire disk not being listed the problem is often with left over raid metadata.
<te> mechanist: Click on /dev/sda
<cutiyar> any can answer plz?
<GaryD> cutiyar: invalid pastebin id
<nbros652> is there a log file that I can check to see what
<nbros652> Is there a log file that I can check to see what connections are coming into my computer?
<cutiyar> GaryD, http://pastebin.com/WAGLvbxw
<te> nbros652: What connections?
<nbros652> te: I have a log server set up, and a router that doesn't specify what port it uses for logging and doesn't allow me to specify a port.
<te> nbros652: netstat -pantu
<GaryD> cutiyar: seems like you don't have lcms installed.
<mechanist> Jordan_U I've done it
<te> nbros652: And so what do you want to find out?
<mechanist> check this file again
<AnubArack> anyone know how I can get Vuze 4.6 in the Software Center?
<mechanist> Jordan_U: http://digilander.libero.it/maxath/diocane.txt
<cutiyar> GaryD ,its third time ask me to install package
<nbros652> te: it only shows current connections
<nbros652> te: the router doesn't stay connected and therefore doesn't show up
<Jordan_U> mechanist: I see no problems there. Was this drive ever part of an array?
<Chilaquiles> l
<te> nbros652: And so what exactly do you want to find out?
<GaryD> cutiyar: you need the development packages. look here. https://github.com/mm2/Little-CMS
<soreau> What is with apt-get upgrade failing because it wants /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket http://pastebin.com/Ftdma27U from chroot
<nbros652> te: what port the router communicates on
<cutiyar> GaryD, i installed it from synaptic?
<mechanist> te: I've clicked on it, and nothing happened. LOL
<GaryD> cutiyar: nevermind that...sorry
<GaryD> wrong link
<Unguided> Im a strong auditory/visual learner. Does anyone know of any podcasts for ubuntu?
<joshua__> Is there a PDF reader for ubuntu that lets you place bookmarks?
<nbros652> te: but the communication isn't established and maintained from what I can tell. It must come through only when there is an update, and then it disconnects.
<mechanist> Jordan_U: what you mean for "array", in this specific case? I've only one hard disk, subdivided in four partitions
<mechanist> no, five.
<te> nbros652: Still not sure what your getting at....???     nmap 192.168.1.1  ?
<GaryD> cutiyar: you so need the development version of lcms...it is in the package manager. i am on ubuntu 10.10 and the package name is liblcms1-dev
<joshua__> mechanist, how the heck is the one without it the default!?!
<te> nbros652: tcpdump
<ActionParsnip> Unguided: http://ubuntupodcast.net/
<mechanist> joshua__: what???
<joshua__> mechanist, oh you weren't talking to me
<cutiyar> GaryD, iam installing it now drom synaptic
<mechanist> rotfl
<cutiyar> GaryD, iam on 10.10 too
<Unguided> ActionParsnip: Thanks again for the help.
<GaryD> cutiyar: cool. that should fix it
<mechanist> Jordan_U: what you mean for "array", in this specific case? I've only one hard disk, subdivided in five partitions
<kevin_> anyone know why rhythmbox with pulseaudio (default config in ubuntu 10.04) stutters hard 2,3 times per min?
<renagadexx> At the risk of sounding extremely retarded, how can I (If I can) configure Nautilius to give me an address bar instead of Breadcrumbs? A typable address bar?
<GaryD> LorgonJortle: any success?
<Jordan_U> mechanist: The only reason that I know of for Ubuntu's installer to ignore a drive is when that drive appears to be part of an array whose type the installer does not understand.
<nbros652> te: here's what I've done. I've gone into the router configuration page. It has a place to enter the ip address of a serve on which to store logs. I set up rsyslog to receive the log data, but I don't know what port to set in the rsyslog.conf file.
<LorgonJortle> GaryD, I'm installing FlowPlayer now. I had to make some tea.
<te> nbros652: Oh, I see... ok, well not sure... It doesn't even suggest what type of service to use to accept the log files?
<nbros652> te: Unfortunately, it doesn't. It's a Chinese router and all it has is a blank for an ip address. Doesn't hint at whether it uses udp or tcp and says nothing about the port.
<mechanist> Jordan_U: if you mean array of partitions, well I just have three ntfs, one ext4, one swap, and the Windows 7's installation manager too doesn't see the hard disk
<GaryD> LorganJortle: cool. let everyone know how it goes...i gotta go.
<mechanist> Jordan_U: but GpartEd does, that's what I can't explain.
<te> nbros652: what is the make and model of the router?
<GaryD> g'night or g'mornin ... whichever it is to you!
<nbros652> te: and I can't specify my own port because there input box has a character limit... Volans VE1560
<Jordan_U> mechanist: No, you don't currently have an array, but this disk may have previously been part of one, or there may be some other reason that something that looks like raid metadata might be on the drive.
<te> nbros652: It doesn't suggest ftp or anything?
<Jordan_U> mechanist: Try booting with the "nodmraid" kernel parameter. To do that press any key within the first 5 seconds of boot and press F6 to get a menu of options, check the nodmraid option.
<mechanist> hell, this sounds serious then
<Jordan_U> mechanist: No, not serious at all (if this is what's happening).
<nbros652> te: Nothing. I have a check box for starting the system log service, one for enabling sending logs to a server, and an input box for an ip address, and that's it.
<mechanist> Jordan_U: I just have the live cd
<Jordan_U> mechanist: I am referring to the LiveCD boot.
<mechanist> ok
<mechanist> once I have booted with the nomraid, what I have to do?
<Jordan_U> mechanist: If that is what was causing the problem then the installer should now show the disk.
<mechanist> neat!
<mechanist> I run to try ir
<mechanist> it
<te> nbros652: Maybe it will do an anonymous ftp?
<cutiyar> whats wrong with it ?http://pastebin.com/CKSPLe4g
<AnubArack> how can i get mono ? on 10.10
<nbros652> te: I think I got something back from the tcpdump... IP 192.168.200.2.3074 > 192.168.20.27.20000: UDP, length 616
<te> You could specify port 21 and set up ftp server that will accept anonymous ftp (That's about all I can think of but just guessing)
<te> nbros652: 192.168.200.2  is the router?
<nbros652> yeah
<nbros652> te: yeah
<te> nbros652: So who is 192.168.20.27 ?
<cutiyar> plz http://pastebin.com/CKSPLe4g?
<nbros652> te: my log server
<te> nbros652: I really don't know....
<holmser> my wired ethernet port stopped working, not sure how to go about fixing it
<soreau> Is there a way to say 'apt-get remove *2.6.32-29*' ?
<kevin_> Anyone know good alternative to pulseaudio?
<nbros652> te: thanks anyway
<Linda> how can i get back the title bar from system,is not showing
<ndxtg> hi! I write a program that runs on Ubuntu. The whole system will be burned into a CD so that when the PC boots the CD, the program runs. I'm gonna sell this CD. Is it legal? Do I have any license issue with Ubuntu? thanks
<Linda> not a single windows have a titlebar
<zach> In addition to pulse audio there is also alsa and ESD on Ubuntu.
<Linda> i donnt have the minimize,maximize,close buttons
<holmser> ndxtg, read up on the GPL.
<zach> by downloading the textreader.deb package available at dotdeb.com you can change to one of the other audio types in the options menu.
<mechanist> Jordan_U: no way, same issue than before: in the partition dialog of the installation manager nothing comes out
<Linda> how can i restar pannel
<mechanist> anyway: for me, by now, it's time to go on the bed
<Linda> im missing my close,minimize,maximize
<Chilaquiles> lol
<Jordan_U> mechanist: Very odd. Could you submit a bug report?
<mechanist> nope because im not registered
<Chilaquiles> is there any good IRC client for ubuntu?
<mechanist> but i smell something fishy about the hard drive
<mechanist> since it gave me the same error with the seven package
<Chilaquiles> is there any IRc client that is almost exactly as mIRC?
<mechanist> and this after getting a virus on xp
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, try Xchat.
<KB1JWQ> Chilaquiles: xchat perhaps.
<Chilaquiles> xchat_
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, not xchat-gnome, which is an abomination. ;)
<Chilaquiles> I've tried it already
<mechanist> Chilaquiles: surely it's kvirc
<Chilaquiles> oh which one then?
<mechanist> xchat is text-only
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: which one then?
<mechanist> kvirc has all the grapghic interface
<AnubArack> mechanist, no it's not
<CoNFuS3D> so does xchat
<AnubArack> xhcat has UI
<CoNFuS3D> I'm on xchat right now :P
<AnubArack> KDE
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, there's both xchat and xchat-gnome; xchat is awesome. xchat-gnome is neutered.
<AnubArack> i ment to say GTK
<mechanist> hm!!
<Chilaquiles> ok
<mechanist> too many years behind then :)
<Chilaquiles> probably I've tried gnome
<mechanist> time do adjourn
<AnubArack> anyone here uses Vuze?
<Chilaquiles> I like kvirc but I don't like the way it has the windows on the left side
<zach> what is Vuze
<mechanist> AnubArack it's alot better kvirc
<AnubArack> Vuze is a torrent client
<holmser> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot my ethernet card?
<mechanist> Chilaquiles: maybe you can configure them, just as in mirc
<Chilaquiles> I wanted to know if there is any mIRC client that has the windows the way windows does, on the bottom
<te> holmser: what is wrong with it?
<holmser> It stopped working
<mechanist> otherwise, you can also run mirc under wine
<Chilaquiles> mechanist: that really sucks
<mechanist> so that it works under linux too
<mechanist> why?
<AnubArack> Transmission is failing on my setup so I have to use Vuze (deluge fails even worst)
<mechanist> I tried and it worked
<mechanist> :D
<Chilaquiles> because wine sux
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, xchat is fairly configurable; you can move the various subwindows around
<Chilaquiles> is very unstable
<mechanist> lol
<Chilaquiles> you always see errors that you don't have any idea where they came from
<holmser> Its strange, when I check it with ifconfig, it only shows an ipv6 address, no ipv4
<Chilaquiles> and sometimes you click buttons and they don't work, etc.
<mechanist> the only two programs i managed to make working under wine was mirc and notepad >=D
<te> holmser: ifconfig
<Chilaquiles> now I'm getting pissed of with openoffice
<Chilaquiles> really
<mechanist> so wine remained the same, from the past years when I left it
<mechanist> lol
<te> holmser: what do you get from the output of ifconfig ?
<ActionParsnip> mechanist: spotify works well, as does postal2 and doom3
<te> holmser: Does it say anything about it> eth0  ?
<Chilaquiles> is that true that linux need antivirus now mechanist_
<Chilaquiles> ?
<mechanist> another windows applications porter?
<holmser> http://pastebin.com/1NSzbRZM
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: libreoffice is an alternative (although not hugely different), or you can use web apps like zoho office
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, antivirus for linux? waste of time.
<holmser> thats my ifconfig output
<mechanist> I agee with Madpilot
<mechanist> it's very useles
<ActionParsnip> not if you run a samba file server with windows clients
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: it says on the internet that noe there are 1000 threats for linux
<Chilaquiles> about 1000
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, in labs, or in the wild?
<mechanist> lol
<Chilaquiles> in the wild
<holmser> everything comes with source code, lol!
<Chilaquiles> thats what Kaspersky says
<Madpilot> rly? cite plz
<AnubArack> mechanist, unless you have the habbit of making sudo timeout in 999999999999999999 minutes + install/run all sort of unverified scripts
<holmser> I would love to see those comments in the code
<mechanist> ActionParsnip> mechanist: spotify works well, as does postal2 and doom3
<ActionParsnip> mechanist: indeed :)
<mechanist> this spotify seems interesting
<Chilaquiles> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware Madpilot
<mechanist> it supports all the winzozz applications too?
<te> holmser: How about:   sudo  ethtool eth0
<ActionParsnip> mechanist: i dont gots a paid account yet and you need paid to use linux client
<mechanist> what the hell
<ActionParsnip> mechanist: how do you mean 'aplications'?
<StepNjump> Hi actionparsnip
<mechanist> I mean such as winamp, word,photoshop,flash designing
<StepNjump> how are you
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: there is a list of virus, worms and trojans if you are interested
<Chilaquiles> for linux
<CoNFuS3D> I am please Chilaquiles
<Chilaquiles> so, it seems like linux is not as stable as it was
<holmser> te: http://pastebin.com/LTHPrC02
<ActionParsnip> mechanist: depends on version and wine version. Winamp you can use xmms2
<halpbatman> can someone explain to me direct install to usb vs persistent usb install?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | mechanist
<ubottu> mechanist: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<holmser> everything seems to be in order te, I'm confused
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, "not as stable as it was" is relative. Still vastly safer and easier to admin & secure than Windows
<te> holmser: So this machine is, in fact, connected to the internet?  Yes?
<Chilaquiles> CoNFuS3D: I just cited the page
<CoNFuS3D> oh!
<holmser> yes, but through wifi right now
<CoNFuS3D> lol, I cant read... thanks
<mechanist> why you speak me of winamp now, while just a momenta go you spoke about that fantastic spotify?
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: what about Mac?
<kingrope> #arab
<te> holmser: Is the ehternet port connected to anything?
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: you can use a tool to put the install ISO on USB. Changes will not stick. Or you can create a persistant install on USB and yuo updates and changes will retain between reboots
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, no clue. Never owned a Mac, hardly ever used them.
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: Hi. Would you know how to download the display drivers for my Acer netbook. I think you once helped me with that but unfortunately, I fried my old netbook!
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip: so direct full install to usb is the same as persistent install?
<holmser> te: yeah, it's plugged into my router right now, but for some reason I can't get it to show up
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: yes it can be relative but from lets say 90% secure that was before now is 50% secure
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip: http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/
<te> holmser: Is this a laptop?
<Chilaquiles> so, still is becoming insecure
<Schala> Is it common for Ubuntu/Wubi to trigger Startup Repair when booting back into Windows?
<holmser> I've checked my /etc/network/interfaces about 5 times
<holmser> te: no, desktop machine
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: what model?
<CoNFuS3D> Chilaquiles, it also says "most have become obsolete" :P
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: have you asked the channel?
<geoffmcc> has anyone seen or been affected by install failing (black screen) with nvidia card latley?
<StepNjump> No actionparsnip. I haven't asked yet
<StepNjump> I will
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: ive never heard of direct full install
<te> holmser: And you want it to conect via hard wired connecton?
<AnubArack> Schala, no. you just didn't let it boot one time and it self-diagnosed that it has a problem (just select boot normaly)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: mention the netbook model
<holmser> te: exactly
<Schala> it seems either Ubuntu is touching my Windows system, or Windows is suicidal about coexisting with Ubuntu
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, the rise in popular, easy-to-use Linux versions like Ubuntu was always going to lead to an increase in attacks. I'd say "50% secure" is gross scaremongering, though.
<StepNjump> ok
<Schala> oh I see
<AnubArack> I'm on wubi too and never got it
<te> holmser: sudo apt-get install wicd
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: i've been saying that, mac used to be the same
<Chilaquiles> CoNFuS3D: and others are appearing
<daniel> hey idk if this is the wrong place to ask this but anyone seen a ubuntu theme that resembles the android honeycomb or gingerbread
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol daniel
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip: so I'm trying to figure out the difference between what this guy is doing  "http://mintarticles.com/read/operating-systems-articles/how-to-install-portable-linux-ubuntu-on-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-from-sun-virtualbox,13641/" and a persistent install
<AnubArack> daniel, google ?
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip: what he's doing is he installed full ubuntu from CD directly to usb drive
<ActionParsnip> daniel: like this: http://images.intomobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Android-Honeycomb.jpg
<Schala> Okay well thanks. I think I'll wait for my new drive before getting Ubuntu again though.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> daniel:  apt-get install ginger-bread theme
<te> holmser: (Wicd - Wired and Wireless Network Connection Manager
<Schala> hopefully will be soon because I love what Ubuntu offers but Windows is still a necessity
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: I still wonder why people compare more Linux vs Windows but I don't hear Linux vs Mac very often
<ActionParsnip> halpbatman: not sure, could ask in #vbox
<daniel> Gorilla_No_Baka, beggars cnt be choosers but is there a honeycomb one i like the blue better
<halpbatman> ActionParsnip: k thx
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, because Mac is also a minority system; Windows is the grossly insecure one of the trio, and also the largest target.
<Wauraudon> hello
<daniel> ActionParsnip, yeh but a theme for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> daniel: http://www.99cblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/city.jpg   is the wallpaper
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: you're right is a minority system but I have seen that the half of maybe more in my university use macs
<AnubArack> Chilaquiles, plus osx and linux have a common root and many similarities
<Chilaquiles> Madpilot: so, I wonder how long it would take for mac to overtake Windows monopoly
<mrdebuntu> macs have i3 intel now
<te> holmser: Once wicd is installed, you will need to log out and back in again in order for the interface to become visible on the screen.  After logging back in again, you'll see a little icon in the bar that has what looks like one monitor in front of another.  Click on it to change from one connection to the other - to choose what device to use for a network connection.
<AnubArack> Chilaquiles, at the prices of macs .... never
<Chilaquiles> AnubArack: do they come from the same source?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Chilaquiles:  they only have to lower their prices and they will overtaken them in about one month
<Madpilot> Chilaquiles, ask Mr. Jobs. This is kind of getting off-topic for #ubuntu, though. Non-tech support should really be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wauraudon> I'm running a CLI install of Ubuntu, and I'm trying to replace tty1 with an interactive script using dialog. The problem is, sometimes boot messages continue to display after tty1 is initialized, causing my menu to not display. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> te: wicd also has a cli interface with wicd-curses so is great for servers :)
<Chilaquiles> AnubArack: but I think Mac people know that their prices are not competitive right now, but I'm sure they will lower the prices as they see an increment in their sales
<te> ActionParsnip: Very good.  Thanks for info.
<vsk_ram21> any posibility of using 32bit repo in a 64 bit system.?
<te> ActionParsnip: I mostly just use it on my laptop.
<Chilaquiles> Gorilla_No_Baka: I agree with you 100%
<cfedde> Wauraudon: one common way to run UI on systems like that is to direct the UI to one of the alternate screens
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, They're one in the same
<Wauraudon> cfedde: Using another tty?
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, May I ask why you think you need a 32 bit application on your system?
<holmser> te: seems to be working now
<vsk_ram21> syn-ack:i need to use back-track repo which currently supports only 32 bit...
<te> holmser: Very good.
<holmser> strange that wicd would see it but not network manager
<eoss> anyone here know php
<CoNFuS3D> may I suggest #php eoss
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, Backtrack as in the Distribution or Backports?
<te> holmser: Oh well...
<holmser> anyone know how I would go about changing the default network manager to wicd?
<mrdebuntu> holmser: install wicd and purge network manager. why are you doign in
<mrdebuntu> it
<te> holmser: I think you just did.
<holmser> what is really pissing me off is that I wasn't able to do it from the command line
<te> mrdebuntu: holmser Yea just uninstall network-manager, right?
<mrdebuntu> you typically consider wicd in an openbox environment. network manager suits gnome fine.
<ActionParsnip> holmser: just install wicd and reboot, then remove network manager
<FrozenFire> Is there any way to verify the integrity of an official mirror? I suspect that my local(-ish) mirror is serving corrupted packages.
<sqwertle> I've installed BT4 using the tutorial found at: http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-backtrack4-using-grub-of.html . I seem to be still having a problem with BT4 being read only, I'm not sure what to do about that, and for some reason Ubuntu is giving me an error saying that it can't mount ubuntu, but skipping the mounting process allows it to boot normally as though it's trying to mount some secondary filesystem that
<sqwertle> is just a copy, not too sure.
<ActionParsnip> sqwertle: backtrack isn't supported here
<te> holmser: apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<holmser> I tried ifconfig eth0 down, then edited my /etc/network/interfaces then putting it back up
<holmser> what does the --purge flag do?
<sqwertle> ActionParsnip: What about my Ubuntu question? Aside from that it's not particularly BT4 it should be fstab related.
<nbros652> te: the port from tcpdump was the one I wanted. Thanks
<eoss> CoNFuS3D, i tried there they all seem to be asleep =[
<holmser> obviously it purges something, but what?
<ActionParsnip> sqwertle: check:  dmesg | less    and see what is going on
<vsk_ram21> syn-ack: i need to add some packages from backtrack repo
<CoNFuS3D> well... #ubuntu isn't really the place for php :P
<te> holmser: but I don't think it would matter if you didn't uninstall it.  Not sure really if it would make a difference.  Probably best to uninstall it though.
<ActionParsnip> sqwertle: for ANY backtrack issues ask in the backtrack channel
<te> nbros652: very well.
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, I'm trying to figure out what you mean by backtrack repo... Are you talking about the distribution or what?
<Madpilot> FrozenFire, switch to the main archives, for starters. Check Launchpad for reporting repo issues
<holmser> might I suggest using backtrack on a USB drive for ease of disposal.
<edward> well that's my hopes and dreams of a friday shipment of my mbp dashed.  EOB and it hasn't appeared from customs blackout yet :(
<danie114> after i insert a thumb drive how do i remfort it the only options i see are eject and safley remove drive
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip, Am I safe to assume that that vsk_ram21 guy means the Distro?
<FrozenFire> Madpilot: Every new install I do would have problems. I'd like to know whether the issue is the mirror, or something I'm doing.
<sqwertle> holmser: I plan on using it slightly long term, the installation seems to be more useful atm.
<cfedde> Wauraudon: you'll probably notice that when you hit <alt><f2> you get a new console?
<te> danie114: You want to re-format it?
<FrozenFire> I just did an install where the package lists were so severely corrupted on a clean install that I had to wipe them and re-update.
<danie114> te, yeh sorry
<te> danie114: What is wrong with the filesystem that is on it now?
<vsk_ram21> syn-ack: i just need to use some packages in BT repo like adding repo like opera , google etc..
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: not sure
<holmser> danie114, go to system, administration, gparted
<mean> how about the UCloner for backup ubuntu?
<Madpilot> FrozenFire, have you looked on Launchpad or the main ubuntu site for info on who runs your local mirror?
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, I'm now fairly certain you have no idea which repo you're talking about
<holmser> or "gksudo gparted" from CLI
<Wauraudon> cfedde: I notice that, that's how I log into the system to edit the script or run other commands, but the UI on tty1 is configured using /etc/init/tty1.conf using respawn, so if it doesn't display properly the first time, I can't get it to work
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, Most of those apps can be found in the Partners repo and even google, who has their own safe repo to add and use.
<holmser> what is the best option for creating a network login setup in linux?
<danie114> te, its not working right i installed ubuntu on it and it didnt boot right with my computer but i used another one and it worked fine i just wanna fix it
<FrozenFire> Madpilot: Will do. Was just hoping there was an independent means of comparing the package lists or package checksums to a "clean" version without a bunch of scripting.
<te> holmser: what do you mean, network login setup?
<cfedde> Wauraudon, you are saying that you start your ui script in the /etc/init/tty1.conf file?
<Wauraudon> cfedde: yea, it replaces the login on tty1
<Madpilot> FrozenFire, not AFAIK. Another case of "that's never broken for me, so I don't know how to fix it"...
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, And to be quite blunt with you, we don't really assist with non-supported repos.
<LorgonJortle> te, Does that work for you? http://jyrangames.com/VideoTutorials/UnderstandingLOGL_GLib.html
<cfedde> Wauraudon why not put it in say tty2.conf or 3?
<holmser> te: I have 4 ubuntu installs going right now.  I would like to have a central server to log into that verifies my credentials
<Wauraudon> cfedde: It has to display as soon as the system is finished booting, is there a way to make tty2 or 3 the default tty?
<vsk_ram21> syn-ack: leave abt supporting non-supported repos..any ways for configuring synaptic or apt to use a 32 bit repo.?
<holmser> I don't need my home directory and such to move with me, although that would be a nice perk
<cfedde> Wauraudon: maybe... let me do some research.
<cfedde> Wauraudon: I used to do something like that on SCO back in the oldendays.
<holmser> I guess I'm looking for something similar to an Active Directory setup te
<te> danie114: http://www.slax.org/get_slax.php?download=tar  Simply unzip it to your USB device and run bootinst.bat (or bootinst.sh) to make it bootable.
<Wauraudon> cfedde: Do messages from the boot process only spill over onto tty1 or all of them?
<ActionParsnip> holmser: could use openldap
<te> danie114: After you re-format it vfat...
<holmser> ActionParsnip, googling now...
<cfedde> Wauraudon: iirc they go where syslog sends them.
<AnubArack> oh man, i love compiz
<te> danie114: sudo fdisk -l
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I would like to install the display drivers for my new Acer Netbook D255-1268 (runs on dualcore N550).  So far, the only thing I have tried is to run the Additional drivers wizard found in the systems menu. Any ideas?
<te> LorgonJortle: Nope.  Just shows a green box in the upper left corner.
<syn-ack> vsk_ram21, Check your manpages next time. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dpkg-architecture.1.html
<holmser> ActionParsnip, that looks like a perfect solution, thank you
<okaprinarjaya> hello
<LorgonJortle> What the Hell... FlowPlayer didn't work at all. So I tried fooling with JWPlayer. It turns out (right on the site) that it DOES support OGV... so I'm not sure what's going wrong there. Man, I've no idea.
<okaprinarjaya> anybody active users of GTK+ here?
<Wauraudon> cfedde: I already changed kernel.printk in /etc/sysctl.conf to 3 4 1 3 to suppress warnings about automount that were appearing over top of my dialog UI
<Wauraudon> cfedde: That was one problem solved :p
<syn-ack> okaprinarjaya, I'd say that anyone running Ubuntu is.
<vsk_ram21> syn-ack: thank u
<danie114> te, its taking forever to download 7 mins left
<okaprinarjaya> syn-ack: i mean a GTK+ developer :)
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, jwplayer will switch to html5 mode, flash wont support ogv itself
<halpbatman> d
<okaprinarjaya> i need to know reporting tools in GTK+
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, dunno about flowplayer
<holmser> anyone have any recommendations on a good linux administration book?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I would like to install the display drivers for my new Acer Netbook D255-1268 (runs on dualcore N550).  So far, the only thing I have tried is to run the Additional drivers wizard found in the systems menu. Any ideas?
<satya> hello
<okaprinarjaya> hello satya
<satya> Please see this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703988&highlight=ssl+error
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: that should work. what are you getting when you activate recommended?
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, JWPlayer works great for me in Chromium, but everyone else I talk to is unable to view it (they're on Windows). Any ideas?
<satya> okaprinarjaya: hi
<LorgonJortle> Also, JWPlayer doesn't work for me in  FF.
<te> LorgonJortle: Here is a portion of the code from Dave's page:  http://pastebin.com/czRY4xQq
<phaedo> holmser: what are you looking to do in linux?
<okaprinarjaya> satya: do u know reporting tools / widget in GTK+?
<NotTooDumb3> can you please help me with this mkimage error? http://pastebin.com/5MhuSVSz
<StepNjump> mrdebuntu: nothing comes up unfortunately
<holmser> phaedo, I want to learn it.  Really learn it.  Down to the nuts and bolts.
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: do you have nvidia video?
<satya> okaprinarjaya: i dont know.
<te> danie114: Did you re-format it?
<LorgonJortle> te, I've the same exact code now (trying it without JWPlayer) and it still works in Chromium, but not in FF.
<StepNjump> Mrdebuntu. I'm to quite sure. I could check the specifications
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, windows, as ie users? you will need some additional formats, or use flash compatible format exclusively
<danie114> te still waiting for the download
<mrdebuntu> let me check
<mdorrell> connect
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: have you ran update manager first?
<soreau> How can you upgrade lucid to maverick using only cli?
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, They've all been using FF.
<holmser> phaedo, I've been running it exclusively for the last 5 years, but now I want to get down and dirty.  I was thinking about trying a LFS install
<_skpl> soreau: sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, then ogv should work with <video> tag or with jwplayer configured to switch to html5 mode
<mdorrell> server chat.stlondemand.com
<soreau> _skpl: That returns no packages upgraded
<phaedo> holmser, oh okay, well I don't know any books right off the top of my head... but you can always search google for whatever you might want your server to do
<soreau> _skpl: 0 upgraded
<StepNjump> mrdebuntu: yes, I ran the update manager
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, JWPlayer doesn't switch automagically?
<Wauraudon> cfedde: Adjusting a setting for klogd seems to be the way to do it but I'm not sure what exactly to do
<_skpl> soreau: oh, nm then
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, i dont follow it for like two generations now, i think my scripts are still using version 4.1 or something like that
<yjg> hello
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: is there an issue with your display?
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, also i almost exlusively use h264 in mp4 containers
<holmser> phaedo, I would eventually like linux sys admin to be my job
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, It's weird, I added the Java code to play OGG videos if HTML5 fails so that FF might work, but it's not failing, it's just not working. The HTML5 video starts to load, and then craps out, so it never gets to the flash video.
<yjg> abcd
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, ok, now iam confused, can u pastebin your logic to some place, how it should work, how it is working?
<holmser> LorgonJortle, let me get this straight, you're trying to embed a video on a web page encoded in OGV?
<LorgonJortle> holmser, Aye.
<phaedo> holmser, i would start looking into linux certifications
<tyreza> hello there
<phaedo> holmser, maybe a few good books will surface in the search
<tyreza> is there anyone there ?
<holmser> I have been, but I much prefer what I like to call "organic learning"
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, Check the source (CTRL+U) for this: http://jyrangames.com/VideoTutorials/UnderstandingLOGL_GLib.html
<holmser> certifications are great, but they are no match for hands on learning
<tyreza> well, i got small question : how to change the hostname on a ubuntu machien ?
<Lasivian> I'm trying to delete a program entry in the gnome panel menu, it's not showing up when I edit, and it's not showing up in applications.menu, where else should I look? thanks
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, Also, does that load for you?
<StepNjump> mrdebuntu: no, not really other than that the FXs are all grayed out in the Visual appearance ! Visual effects
<phaedo> holmser, this is true, yet if you get your CCNA and know enough about linux then there is your job
<phaedo> also the CCNA is a very respected cert
<danie114> te, ok so the program just finished downloading now what
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: hmm ok. it may be a newer intel graphics chip.  the intel driver is typically automatically installed and features 3d effects in linux
<danie114> btw this drive is a HP v100w USB Flash Drive
<te> danie114:  unzip it to your USB device and run bootinst.bat (or bootinst.sh) to make it bootable.
<satya> Please see this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703988&highlight=ssl+error
<Fermat618> Hello world!
<StepNjump> mrdebuntu: The main reason that motivated me to try to download new video drivers is because my mouse is very quick to go all over the place when I type.. In one forum, someone was suggesting to download new video drivers (I don't see what the reason for doing so is)
<holmser> phaedo,  my issue is that most of those certs give you the how, not the why
<holmser> I need to know the why
<te> danie114: Did you re-format it?
<holmser> I'm already A+ and N+ certified
<arlander> anyone: does anyone know the full-form of SSP, I saw some books under t0rr3nts with name SSP In Action
<danie114> te, not yet thats what i dont know how to do
<phaedo> holmser, that is when you search for the why... which sometimes isn't answered
<StepNjump> Mrdebuntu: Here are my specs: Display: 10.1-inch (1024 x 600) 200-nitere TFT LCD
<StepNjump> Chipset: Mobile Intel NM10 Express
<StepNjump> Graphics: Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150
<holmser> I was thinking about getting their linux+ cert, but it looks like a joke
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, this is mess with js, java, flash and html5, you will have to isolate each and see if it works or not, or find some less messy method
<recognosco> argh. grading assignments sux.
<phaedo> if you want to be a linux admin
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: all right. well, i will research your particular model and see i find anything. as far as i know, the driver should automatically work for intel, sans some newer chipset models.
<W43372> Is there anybody here who knows anything about acer netbooks?
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, also you will need to add some mime tags for ogv video to server i belive
<cryptodira> where does one get the authentication keys for the Opera browser?  so that the upgrade manager will do its job..10.10 amd/64
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, it doesnt work on ff or chromium here
<phaedo> CCNA, will give you the knowledge for networks (how to setup, etc.) then linux is what you need to learn just by testing stuff out on your own
<cryptodira> or conversely, how do you tell the upgrade manger to ignore Opera?
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, Hmm... alright. I'll get to the JWPlayer docs and see if I can get it more properly setup.
<LorgonJortle> Thanks.
<phaedo> i took a linux class in college and they don't really teach much...  basic commands
<recognosco> phaedo: what sort of linux class?
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, why jwplayer if your format of choice is html5 related?
<pranavam> hi
<StepNjump> Mrdebuntu: Like you say, maybe it's too recent... Would you have a work around for preventing mouse to go all over the place whilst typing?
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: what about the mouse settings? have you experimented with changing acceleration there?
<arlander> SSP ?
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, You think it'd be fine to stick with HTML5 and OGV?
<phaedo> i forgot the name of the class, but all we did was learn how to make a few scripts, and little small things
<pranavam> wah
<recognosco> phaedo: undergrads usually take a system programming class using the the famous textbook - advanced unix programming. other things - they have  to pick up themselves.
<dancrew32> hey I'm testing something with an irc commandline client. can someone type my nick real fast please?
<arlander> dancrew32:
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, yes, with single dropdown to download if video tag or ogv is not supported
<phaedo> recognosco, very true...  i have learned more myself than from that class.
<StepNjump> Mrdebuntu: I don't know exactly what happens but my mouse goes all over the place at times.. Windows close and open... I don't really know if it's due to the mouse or something else... Sometimes I will see my mouse pointer go all over the place really quick!
<dancrew32> hilight dancrew32
<dancrew32> crap, sorry
<recognosco> phaedo: but that textbook is great for reference
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, Alright. I'll get on that then. Thanks.
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, the supereasy way is just a direct link to ogv file, some will then download, some will open in browser
<LorgonJortle> No doubt.
<phaedo> recognosco, nowadays a google search is faster than thumbing through a book, but that is just my opinion
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, and its not messy
<LorgonJortle> Yeah. :P
<recognosco> phaedo: but reading a book cover to cover gives a better understanding of the whole subject. google searches are good, but they are for solutions to problems at hand. for theory, we need the text.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: is it a sony laptop?
<phaedo> recognosco, true, i just consoled old documentation earlier tonight to help someone
<brontoeee> LorgonJortle, <a href="videos/video.ogv" target="_blank">click for ogg</a>
<phaedo> consulted*
<W43372> I need some advice on setting up a partition
<phaedo> recognosco, learn to crawl before you can run ... ;-)
<LorgonJortle> brontoeee, Yeah, that's simple enough. :P
<StepNjump> Mrdebuntu: Conservatively, I disabled the scrolling feature under mouse settings and flagged disable touchpad while typing  but that doesn't seem to make a difference. When I say I have problem with my mouse, I should have referred to it as the touchpad. Sorry. No! It's an Acer netbook.
<overclucker> the only two things i got out of my linux college course were swatch, and logrotate
<cryptodira> where does one get the authentication keys for the Opera browser?  so that the upgrade manager will do its job..10.10 amd/64
<recognosco> phaedo: i agree. unix administration is more of an experience thing. it comes of age.
<cryptodira> or conversely, how do you tell the upgrade manger to ignore Opera?
<W43372> stepnjump: What kind of acer netbook do you have? I just bought one today and I'm putting 10.10 on it right now
<phaedo> recognosco, most servers run unix
<recognosco> phaedo: ...
<mrdebuntu> StepNjump: ok
<phaedo> recognosco, i thought you said when it comes to age... sorry
<bryhoyt> If I use dd to create a harddrive image of my 160Gb drive (/dev/sda), and I only have about 10Gb of actual data on the drive, can I get away with dd'ing only the first 10Gb, assuming my data is not fragmented, or would that never work in any situation?
<StepNjump> It's the one that they have for sale there at Costco W43372., The Acer D255-1268 model (black color). It works well W43372 but it would benefit a lot from fine tuning it (I have some instructions somewhere.. If you want I could email you the link) and an extra 1GB would be very good.
<recognosco> bryhoyt: i recently dd'ed a 250gb disk - it took 30 hours
<W43372> stepnjump: the email is eldonkr@gmail.com; go for it. When you were installing did your drive have 3 different ntfs partions on it?
<bryhoyt> recognosco: that's exactly why I want to try cutting down
<holmser> Is it just me, or is dropbox just fancy rsync?
<recognosco> bryhoyt: but to answer your question, no. i don't think so.
<Chikokishi> What is the difference between Synaptic and Software centre?
<StepNjump> Mrdebuntu & mrdebuntu: If the touchpad disabled whilst typing were to work properly, it would be great. Seems to be a bug from Ubuntu. Might want to report it
<Athenon> t/give athenon87 4 64
<bryhoyt> holmser: yes, but try explaining rsync to your grandmother ;-)
<brontoeee> Chikokishi, synaptic is sexy and fast, while software center is also there
<StepNjump> W43372, yes I believe so.. The normal C partition, the recovery partition and I forget what the other one came up as... If you want I could check using fdisk here
<StepNjump> It was 3 or 4 partitions, yes
<W43372> stepnjump: Mine has a 14gb part, a 104mb, and a 236gb. I want to keep windows and the recovery partitions, So I need to know which two to leave alone, I'm assuming the two smallest but I don't want to be wrong
<swazzy> Q I can't see my wally icon on the panel so i can change my picture's around.
<Chikokishi> brontoeee, so Software centre is synaptic for people who like windows type stuff?
<StepNjump> W43372 What I have done is I downloaded a free partition manager from download.com and resized the main C partition to allow 100GB for Linux use formated in EXT3 FS. The install was very easy after that.
<bryhoyt> recognosco: what if I reduce the /dev/sda1 partition size to  < ~10Gb (with say gparted), can I get a good image of /dev/sda by copying only the first ~10Gb (plus a few Mb just to be safe)? I.e. is all the partition table, mbr, etc etc stored at the start of the drive?
<brontoeee> Chikokishi, windows doesnt have a concept of central repos, so what do you mean?
<overclucker> Chikokishi: I haven't seen a package manager like that on windows yet
<W43372> stepnjump: I'm assuming that the two smallest partitions are windows and the recovery, right?
<Chikokishi> I mean.. like the way it works
<recognosco> bryhoyt: that would be a more feasible solution. reduce the size. dd it.
<phaedo> maybe he meant it's more gui-ish
<overclucker> Chikokishi: ah, it is a bit simple
<Chikokishi> like in ubuntu a lot of stuff is run in terminal, where as in windows a lot of the 'same' stuff is run in control panel
<Chikokishi> Yeahh Gui ish
<phaedo> hehe
<phaedo> that will be in the dictionary soon...
<brontoeee> so synaptic is less guiish then software center? :)
<bryhoyt> recognosco: Thanks. Do you know for certain it would be reliable, or could I still be shooting myself in the foot? This is a production system, so kinda important for me not to create latent problems.
<Chikokishi> Maybe... lol
<StepNjump> W43372: yes you want to resize your 236GB to let's say 100GB size for Ubuntu use via Windows 7 using a free partition software. That way when you will try to install Ubuntu with your USB key, it will be very clear which partition to reformat in EXT4. No confusion to have there.
<Chikokishi> whoknows.  Long story short im trying to get Geda to work like Pspice.
<cryptodira> i am looking at 'mark all upgrades' in synaptic.... it wants to remove VLC, but not upgrade or replace it... is VLC not supported for 10.10 amd/64 ?
<Chikokishi> and so i was trying to decide between using syna and software centre
<mrdebuntu> cryptodira: it is supported
<StepNjump> W43372, well one of the two is def. the recovery but the other one I wouldn't know. No, it's not the windows. Windows actually resides on your 236GB partition
<cryptodira> mrdebuntu,  then why would it want to remove it for upgrades?
<mrdebuntu> cryptodira: i dont know. i just use apt in terminal to apt-get upgrade
<brontoeee> Chikokishi, you can use both for various tasks
<recognosco> bryhoyt: an dd copy of 10gb will bring back that 10gb only. so stuff that you add later, will be lost when your restore the backup. i think rsync is the smarter way to go.
<anarchist> um default ubuntu install, installs both.
<W43372> Then what is that 14 GB partition?
<W43372> stepnjump: Then what is the 14gb partition of the largest one is windows?
<StepNjump> Can somebody tell me what the bash command is to be used in order to list all partitions on my sda1?
<Chikokishi> brontoeee ah ok.  You wouldnt happen to know anything about Geda and Pspice would you? lol
<cryptodira> mrdebuntu, hmmmm.... ok, Thank You.
<brontoeee> Chikokishi, nope
<bryhoyt> recognosco: I'm trying to clone the entire system for multiple hands-free installs, so just copying files wouldn't work. I need to make sure the MBR and partition table are all intact
<mrdebuntu> cryptodira: someone else here may know the answer
<Chikokishi> Ok thanks!
<StepNjump> If someone tells me how to list my partitions in the bash shell, I will let you know my friend
<tyreza> hello
<recognosco> StepNjump: fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<tyreza> hello
<tyreza> there
<tyreza>  how to change hostname ?
<FloodBot1> tyreza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recognosco> bryhoyt: then dd is the way to go.
<halpbatman> can you acces ext4 from windows or os x?
<bryhoyt> recognosco: great, thanks
<tyreza> how  to change hostname ?
<StepNjump> ok thanks a lot recognosco. Let me check that W43372
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: sda1 is a partition. You can see partitions on sda with: sudo parted -l
<recognosco> tyreza: edit /etc/hostname
<recognosco> tyreza: also edit the entries in /etc/hosts
<tyreza> that's all ? recognosco
<StepNjump> thanks actionparsnip
<tyreza> thanks a lot
<tyreza> let me check
<anarchist> StepNjump: try df -hx tmpfs
<recognosco> tyreza: that's what i do.
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: run: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts   and gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<anarchist> StepNjump: or less /etc/fstab
<W43372> Stepnjump, I'm mainly a ubuntu user, I don't like seven two much, I just want to keep it around on a small partition to mess around with and give up most of the laptop to using ubuntu
<recognosco> anyways, i hate grading assignments
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: once BOTH are open you can change the files for the new hostname (case sensitive). Save the files and reboot
<tyreza> working thanks a lot ActionParsnip & recognosco
<W43372> stepnjump the thing on the install screen is telin gme that /dev/sda1 (the 14gb) is the vista loader and sda2 104mb is the 7loader and sda3 is blank
<spaceninja> does anyone know how to export pdf's with a4 size in openoffice?
<tyreza> an other question, what kind of file we got on /usr/sbin ?
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: you need to change both or the OS cannot resolve its own name to 127.0.0.1 and sudo will not work
<recognosco> tyreza: system binaries, for users
<tyreza> yes i know i done and working, ActionParsnip
<recognosco> tyreza: i.e. symtem tools that will be needed after booting up the OS
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: just a handy fyi :-)
<StepNjump> W43372: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578216/
<W43372> StepNJump: Hold the phone, I think I found a simple solution; the option to 'install alongside exsisting OS' looks like it will let me install without breaking anything
<tyreza> well, i have to run  ten command similar like that /usr/sbin/apps, can i simply create a script to do the same thing
<tyreza> ?
<riz0n> Is anyone familiar with procmail?
<recognosco> tyreza: don't understand your question
<StepNjump> sda1 is 14GB, that must be the recovery partition. sda2 is only 105MB, must be the boot partition (I guess), sda3 is 131 GB, that's my Win7 (very slow using 1GB with this computer, not worth it. I kept it because the kids like it)
<riz0n> I have an email account I would like to configure where it will forward all incoming messages to another account, but retain the messages in its inbox for review by those who log directly into the account.
<StepNjump> W43372, yes I think that's what I used.. either that or advanced
<StepNjump> sorry I forget
<W43372> StepNJump: Sorry to have made you do all the work, that other option had me drag a slider to allocate space
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: sure make a script with the commands you run and you can do them all with one command :-)
<StepNjump> W43372, did you format your future linux partition using a partitioner software from Win7 previously?
<tyreza> this is what i have to run : http://paste.ubuntu.com/578220/
<StepNjump> W43372... ah that's it..
<tyreza> how to script that one ?
<StepNjump> that's what I did in the end.. you are right
<StepNjump> Doesn't look like a slider at first!
<W43372> StepNJump: No, I didn't do anything other than run the intiial set up and type in a name and pw for 7
<recognosco> tyreza: google "linux shell scripting"
<StepNjump> W43372 so I partitionned in Win7 for no reason at all!
<dspace_> how to configure freeradius on ubuntu?..
<tyreza> ok understand
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: make a text file with that in
<StepNjump> W43372, so that's it... the partitions are 1-Win 7, 2-boot and, 3-recovery
<tyreza> understand, thank you very helpful to be
<tyreza> here
<W43372> StepNJump: Exactly, the partitioning tool in the install would have done the same thing you did with the windows software
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: then add this as line 1:   #!/bin/bash
<StepNjump> W43372, I was surprised that Maverick didn't request for me to create a swap partition though. I wonder if it even did by itself!
<v4nelle> anybody with ubuntu and floola?
<StepNjump> oh yes it did.. sda7
<W43372> StepNJump: I would assume so.
<StepNjump> 3GB worth
<StepNjump> W43372, yep, I just overwrote all this work for nothing!
<tyreza> yes, i know that ActionParsnip, actually i got a script like that to ssh on my machine, i simply wanna know if possible to do same thing with that command that's all, if yes i will do the same thing
<recognosco> StepNjump: i think automated partitioning does an LVM with swap and blah blah
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: save the file as whatever you like then rightclick the file -> properties and mark it executable
<W43372> StepNJump: Thanks for the help anyway, go 'head and send me that email you wanted to send, other than that I'll let the install handle itself an dget back to my homework
<recognosco> ActionParsnip: you got to let him learn how to fish...
<dspace_> how to configure free radius on ubuntu?...
<ActionParsnip> tyreza: hehe sorry. Yeah sure dude. Script the world
<dspace_> pls help me...
<recognosco> dspace_: did you try the freeradius documentation?
<StepNjump> W43372, I will try to remember to email you when I can access my data from my old HDD from my previous acer that I toasted by trying to fix the power connector (I must have not grounded myself properly before opening the computer). I found a very nice page that explains in detail what to do to speed up your netbook. It's quite impressive the kind of speed you can get out of your netbook after maximizing it using these commands...
<tyreza> ok
<ActionParsnip> recognosco: show them how its done once though
<StepNjump> W43372 ok very good... I will. Time for me now to go to bed
<okaprinarjaya> any tool like http://jasperforge.org/projects/jasperreports in GTK+ ?
<W43372> StepNJump: few more questions actually
<Chipzzz> spaceninja: I think if you format your pages in A4, the pdf export will come out that way automagically
<StepNjump> actionparsnip: btw, I sort of found a workaround for my mouse.. I temporarily disabled the mousepad as normal click...
<recognosco> dspace_: i did a freeradius setup at home and my family members started complaining about the complexity of adding friends etc. so went back to WPA2-Personal :(
<ActionParsnip> recognosco: s/he'll be pulling in Marlins in no time
<StepNjump> I might open a ticket at Ubuntu on the other function there that doesn't seem to be working much (disable touchpad whilst typing)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: groovy
<W43372> StepNJump: 1. Does your SD slot work when you're in Ubuntu? and 2 are there any features that work in windows that don't work in ubuntu? IE when you're in windows and hit capslock a thing flashes on the screen to let you know that you pressed a button since there's no lights on the keyboard
<StepNjump> W43372, if you find a way to activate the special FXs, please kindly let me know?
<spaceninja> Chipzzz, I've solved it, it was my locale in tools->option->languages. It was set to US which automatically makes US letter sizes when I export it
<StepNjump> Is there a way here on irc to leave a message to a registered nick who happens to be not logged in?
<recognosco> ActionParsnip: i deny looking at codes and talk about algorithms only with pen and paper when students come asking for help. if they write the code and debug themselves, they learn the most. (TA job)
<StepNjump> 43372 the sd slot.. mmm didnt try that yet. Good question. let me check now
<Chipzzz> :)
<riz0n> StepNjump type /msg memoserv help
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: W43372: on omgubuntu therd is a guide on caps/num lock indicators for gnome panel
<recognosco> ActionParsnip: that's what, i learnt, helps them the most in the long run.
<cutiyar> i erased my disk in make startup disk and show this mesg http://pastebin.com/F81XjJTE
<W43372> StepNJump what do u mean special fxs?
<StepNjump> 43372, figured you must have bought yours at costco as well
<\share> How to use new .gtkrc-2.0 without logout?
<ActionParsnip> recognosco: true
<StepNjump> ok tnx riz0n
<StepNjump> w43372, is your nick registered here on irc?
<W43372> StepNJump: I got mine at walmart, and I don't know
<\share> Do I really nick to logout and login to use new settings in .gtkrc-2.0 ?
<dspace_> d
<\share> need
<\share> lol
<ActionParsnip> recognosco: tbh i'm tired so went for quick and dirty
<StepNjump> W43372 special effects. You'll see that when you go to appearance, you should be able to turn on the special effects in the last tab to the right. However, my options are all grayed out
<StepNjump> W43372. What model do you have?
<W43372> d225
<recognosco> ActionParsnip: i picked the easier solution - google "linux shell scripting" LOL!
<W43372> StepNJump: The vid card in the laptop might not be fancy enough for it
<W43372> StepNJump, have you tried the FN keys in Ubuntu yet?
<StepNjump> Mine is a D255-1268 (the new N550 dual core processor). Only paid 300$ at Costco. Pretty good deal. Just 50$ more than the one they had at Target (single processor N450)
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: or you may need tweaking for 3D acceleration
<fairuz> hi
<\share> bah
<\share> need to logout is stupid
<fairuz> I changed the date using sudo date -s "03/10/2011 08:53:00"
<W43372> StepNJump: I'm pretty sure ours are identical
<fairuz> it changed the date
<StepNjump> W43372, yes you might be right on the vid card or it might just be too recent a vidcard. Yes the FN key works on turning on and off the wifi.. that's the only one I have tried so far
<fairuz> but when i reboot , it changes back to old date
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga     you can use the output to find guides
<fairuz> how to make it permanent? =)
<W43372> StepNJump, if one of them works they probably all do
<recognosco> fairuz: is it the date it is changing or timezone or time?
<W43372> Thanks for the help, I really do need to make an attempt at doing this homeowkr though
<StepNjump> w43372, caps lock.. no way to know other than by experimentation
<Chipzzz> fairuz: does it think it's in a different time zone?
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue with setting up a iscsi target on ubuntu
<fairuz> Chipzzz: how to check that
<fairuz> recognosco: time and date
<recognosco> fairuz: is your motherboard date/time proper?
<_Neytiri_> i dont know where i went wrong bt i cant find the storage with my esx host
<StepNjump> F6 works, F3 works F7 works, F8 works
<StepNjump> pretty darn good
<fairuz> recognosco: I'm running ubuntu on a evaluation board, so no idea about that either
<nezZario> uhm, .. what would be a good way to recursivly copy a whole directory via FTP?
<nezZario> wget seems to fail,
<StepNjump> Oh thanks parsnip. Let me try that. I'll post the output on the paste
<nezZario> 'ftp' can 'only retreive files'
<fairuz> recognosco: so date -s wont work?
<recognosco> fairuz: maybe it is being reset to motherboard settings everytime it resets
<StepNjump> ah, it's just one line: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<fairuz> recognosco: hmm not good to me
<recognosco> fairuz: get it to sync with a time server maybe?
<StepNjump> Yak! Intel videocard... very low, very low...!
<Chipzzz> fairuz: how much is it off when it reboots?
<recognosco> fairuz: and automatically so after you reboot, everytime?
<fairuz> recognosco: wait i check
<StepNjump> W43372, be careful cz the dual cores are a new thing, only available in N550 processors from what I have read
<StepNjump> 1.5 GHz processors
<technocp> where can I download latest stable Ubuntu 11.04
<W43372> ok, I'm back again with a quick question. How do I make this netbook boot to my Ubuntu installation by default instead of presenting me with a boot menu?
<recognosco> i can't stay up all night anymore. getting older.
<technocp> where can I download latest stable Ubuntu 11.04
<recognosco> technocp: 11.04 is not latest stable yet.
<recognosco> it is not april yet.
<technocp> ok dear I know but the most stable say the recent alpha or beta release
<recognosco> technocp: i think the RC is out
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I just reinstalled Ubuntu, with my home directory on a 16 GB SD card and my root directory on my internal 3G hard drive. But after running update manager and everything I've bumped right up to my maximum hard disk space. Is there any "light" hard-disk version of Ubuntu, or, alternatively, what mount points should I put on the SD card that would minimize internal-hard-drive space usage?
<recognosco> or beta
<recognosco> i think i recall there wont be rc for natty
<recognosco> beta to final
<fairuz> recognosco: its jan 20 2011 13:18 -.-
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Why do you have / on a different drive?
<recognosco> fairuz: jan 20?!
<fairuz> recognosco: yes
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: It's more that I have /home on a different drive. Because I thought, correctly, I wouldn't have enough space on the internal drive for it.
<recognosco> fairuz: i am lost. maybe someone else can help.
<Chipzzz> fairuz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Turns out I don't have enough space on the internal drive for the rest of the installation as well :p
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Why not have everything on the SD card?
<recognosco> fairuz: but syncing with NTP might be a good idea? did you try that yet?
<fairuz> recognosco: ok i will try
<fairuz> Chipzzz: ok ty
<Chipzzz> fairuz, recognosco: sometimes if it's too far off, it won't sync
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: That was my original install. I did the reinstall because the SD card appears to be a bit corrupted so I can't trust it with system data.
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: But you don't care about losing your personal data?
<recognosco> Chipzzz: then a simple shell script will have to do
<W43372> ok, I'm back again with a quick question. How do I make this netbook boot to my Ubuntu installation by default instead of presenting me with a boot menu?
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: I don't really have anything of importance there, no.
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: I mean, I'll try again, obviously, delete everything and reinstall to the SD card. But I think in my two-month-long experiment trying to teach Ubuntu to use an SD partition as swap I kinda killed its read/write capabilities
<Chipzzz> recognosco: do you know if he is using the desktop or commandline?
<technocp> please help friends I have been downloading from cdimage.ubuntu.com but not yet been able to download the correct image. all my downloads are not usable at all.
<recognosco> Chipzzz: he was using "sudo date -s"
<Chipzzz> oh...
<StepNjump> recognosco, sorry for not getting back to you earlier. I just saw your message. yes you must be right on autopartitionning. This is a great feature for newbies like me
<recognosco> Chipzzz: but it's fair to assume command line at all times, eh?
<Jordan_U> technocp: What os / software are you using to download?
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: It's either that or I just have to hope that my missing desktop and random disconnection problems were merely caused by having the computer for a year and a half.
<technocp> wget
<Chipzzz> recognosco: that'd be my guess
<technocp> ubuntu 10.10
<dani> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: If the former, I have to buy a new SD card...
<Guest17038> hola
<technocp> I am using wget in ubuntu 10.10
<Guest17038> algien me puede ayudar
<Guest17038> dani@dani-TW8-SW8-DW8:~$ apt-get install -f
<Guest17038> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<Guest17038> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿es superusuario?
<Guest17038> dani@dani-TW8-SW8-DW8:~$
<FloodBot1> Guest17038: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recognosco> StepNjump: i do manual. one for /home and one for /boot and one for /
<StepNjump> I ordered a Wifi USB dongle F5D8053 Belkin for this box here... I can't wait to have the microwave oven a little bit further away than from my lap... not good at all for health!
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Do you mind using experimental software like btrfs? It will give you IO errors when there is data corruption rather than things silently failing.
<StepNjump> recognosco, oh yes, why is that? sorry I'm new sort of, on ubuntu
<recognosco> StepNjump: using LVM is a great practice as well
<StepNjump> what is LVM
<Jordan_U> technocp: Try using zsync, it will use whatever you have and fix just what's missing / corrupted.
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Is there no way I can simply scan the SD card for unusable parts on the disk or something? Find out if there really is a problem?
<recognosco> StepNjump: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<StepNjump> Oh thank you very much. I will read that recognosco
<recognosco> StepNjump: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<Wauraudon> I'm writing a script that prompts the user for many things on a CLI install of Ubuntu. I'm considering switching from dialog to zenity. Is it practical to start a basic xterm so zenity can function on a CLI machine?
<technocp> i am downloading zsync from synaptic
<AnubArack> how can i make windows spawn closer to the middle of the screen ? They always go for the top corners :(
<StepNjump> Suggestion to all Netbook and laptop users! CANCER AWARENESS: Get yourselves a wifi USB dongle that you can hook up on a USB cable extension... As a ham radio operator for over 20 years, I can tell you that Radio Frequency DOES cause cancer! Beware and act accordingly!
<technocp> jordon_u would you propose using any options with zsync or just zsync and download location is enough
<StepNjump> Ok gents, good night to all and thanks for all your help..
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: I read recently that it's generally frowned upon to run an xserver on a server
<Chipzzz> 'nite StepNjump
<recognosco> nite
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: It's a CLI install of Ubuntu for space reasons, but it's not a server machine. dialog's file select prompt is a little non-user-friendly
<Jordan_U> technocp: zsync -i /path/to/previously/downloaded/file.iso http://some.com/url
<StepNjump> tnx Chipzzz night!
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: then it sounds like a good idea to me :)
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: What would I need to just get zenity working from the CLI? (xterm?)
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: I've never done it but I'd assume not much more than the xserver & ssh
<SoulPropagation> so I have like 200-400MB free on /dev/mapper/#####-root but du is showing 86GB (out of 223GB) used... where's that other ~136GB going?
<pepsifester> can anyone point me to someone who is knowledgeable about the interaction between ubuntu and Teamspeak3?
<Chipzzz> (or xterm if you're at the machine)
<recognosco> SoulPropagation: i think the rest is inside /dev/null or something!
<recognosco> SoulPropagation: j/k
<SoulPropagation> recognosco: at this point I'm okay considering that a valid option
<recognosco> SoulPropagation: open up parted and see your disk
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: xserver and xterm?
<mistform> How goes it?
<recognosco> SoulPropagation: try fdisk -l
<AbuBadr> hi there
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: & gtk
<AbuBadr> is there an easy way to install java to chrome?
<Arachon> Hey there. I was wondering if it is possible to re-size a partition whilst the OS is running?
<recognosco>  AbuBadr: just install jdk and see how chrome reacts
<mistform> I have a microphone input problem with Teamspeak. anyone know if it's the soundcard or where to fix?
<_jesse_> Arachon: I wouldn't resize any active partitions, but you can unmount and resize others
<recognosco> Arachon: i do not think so. you will need a livecd.
<_jesse_> Arachon: otherwise, boot up a LiveCD
<AbuBadr> recognosco, from the package manager?
<recognosco> AbuBadr: yeah, sure. anywhere.
<Arachon> _jesse_: Right, so nothing like the Windows disk manager then? Bother.
<SoulPropagation> recognosco: the only thing that looks weird is reports of "Disk /dev/dm-# doesn't contain a valid partition table" (dm-0 and dm-1)
<ilea> romani nu sunt pe aici oare?
<ilea> :P
<_jesse_> Arachon: well there is, it's called GParted, but it's a little dangerous to resize active partitions
<recognosco> SoulPropagation: ummm. i am lost.
<Arachon> _jesse_: How so?
<_jesse_> Arachon: could lead to file corruption
<Arachon> Hm, ok,
<_jesse_> however improbably that case
<_jesse_> I wouldn't risk it
<ilea> if you have windows in dual boot try easeus partition master
<ilea> its free and its easy
<Arachon> Is that due to the ext3 file system (seeing as, once again, Windows manages it), or is it irresponsibility from Microsoft's side (allowing the disk manager to re-size active partitions, despite the risk)?
<_jesse_> Arachon: fwiw I wouldn't risk resizing an active partition in windows either
<Arachon> Ah.
<Arachon> Oh well, I guess that answered my questions, thanks.
<_jesse_> Arachon: np, I mean considering how easy it is to spin up a LiveCD and do it there when they are all unmounted; I would just do that
<ilea> easeus partition master can see all partitions even ext3 and4
<Wauraudon> Cipzzz: I have xterm running but it's in the upper left corner of the screen, not fullscreen
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz*
<zenmai> あーあ
<pepsifester> i am having problems with audio capture using a program.  anyone have any sugestions?
<Arachon> _jesse_: Yeah, I'm just a bit lazy sometimes :P
<zenmai> してますか？
<ilea> any romanians here to chat with?
<_Neytiri_> Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<_Neytiri_> how do i fix that
<recognosco> Arachon: i don't think you can't resize the boot partition when you're running the OS. linux or windows. correct me if i am wrong.
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: are you at the machine with the x-server or remote?
<evilvish> !jp | zenmai
<ubottu> zenmai: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: at the machine. Running startx opens what I believe is xterm. Running xterm directly results in ""Can't open display" though
<Arachon> recognosco: According to this certification training I'm doing, it is fully possible to resize an active partition in Windows 7, at the very least. It may not be a great idea, but it seems to be possible.
<zenmai> thank you
<recognosco> Arachon: good for M$
<ilea> when runing windows and easus partition master the linux partition is inactive and you can resize it
<mistform> Arachon: possible, likely. Practical, not really haha
<Arachon> mistform: Fair enough
<Burritoss> rsizing partition with gparted is easy and mostly safe been there done this
<larious> aaron are you there
<CoNFuS3D> what certification are you doing Arachon?
<recognosco> MCSE?
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: what happens when the window is open & you type "xeyes"?
<inad922> Hello
<recognosco> i don't know of any other windows certifications
<Arachon> CoNFuS3D: 70-680 Windows 7... It's like one of the most basic
<CoNFuS3D> oh cool
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: it works, the eyes are in the upper left corner though
<r0bert> hi there
<inad922> Is there any way to get a not so dumbed down installer with ubuntu 10.10? I would like to make a software raid 1 which seems impossible with the installer
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: you can't move the window (or is there no window)?
<tycable> Hello, I have a problem, that is when I connect to ipv6 network, I mean it has no ipv4, I can't have its DNS, and if I add 'nameserver ###' to /etc/resolv.conf, when ping6 ipv6.google.com, it still tells me unknown host.
<recognosco> inad922: use mdadm after you've installed it?
<r0bert> i am currently running 9.10 - will i be able to upgrade in the forseeable future? => i run a geforce 3 ti200 and nee to have 3d-support, so a working nvidia-driver is required
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: No window, it's just a black screen with a prompt in the upper left corner, but the 'window' appears to only take up maybe 1/4 of the screen in the upper left corner
<tycable> and the network manager will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<_skpl> that's your recovery console
<_skpl> Wauraudon:
<_Neytiri_> does anyone know the hex ocde for the etx 4 file system
<SoulPropagation> found my problem. my backup (over smb from a different box) was writing to /mnt/(USB hard drive name here)/... even when there wasn't anything mounted there. Any way to prevent this?
<tycable> could someone help me?
<inad922> recognosco: Does that actually work? I set up the system on 1 disk and then mirror/copy everything after the install?
<mistform> tycable, your blandness requires no response
<Sweetshark> inad922: you could install on one partition, leaving the others out. After the install you can move stuff and change the mountpoints. Thats what i did.
<mehdi_> wat lib should i install for this ?
<mehdi_> checking whether lua_newstate() is in liblua... checking for lua_newstate in -llua... no
<inad922> ok I try that Sweetshark
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: try this... go back to the terminal & type "export DISPLAY=:0.0", then start your xsession
<hudson_> I've suddenly lost remote desktop, and want to reinstall the package from synaptic. But what is it called?
<tycable> mistform, sorry I don't understand, for I'm not an Englishman.
<hudson_> gnome-rdp?
<inad922> Just 1 more question. Does the boxee package work fine on ubuntu? The source is quite messed up and I just quit mending it..
<mistform> tycable ask your question instead of "can you help me". if someone is able, they will respond. if not. wait and ask again
<recognosco> inad922: btw, does the alternate installer have the RAID option? i think it does. with manual option.
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: Same thing, Though I suppose it's not a major issue since zenity appears normally above the terminal, with no window borders though
<inad922> recognosco: How can I get the alternate installer?
<tycable> mistform, ok thanks, I will describe it more carefully.
<Schmoove> #mpex.net
<recognosco> inad922: from a mirror.
<inad922> recognosco: Could you give me a URL?
<Schmoove> sorry
<Schmoove> hi
<recognosco> inad922: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/RAID1%2BLVM -- for RAID after installation (with LVM)
<inad922> Thanks recognosco
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: you might look into Xnest... I think it only needs an xserver to run
<recognosco> inad922: how  to setup RAID with alternate installer - http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html
<_Neytiri_> how do i format a partition in ext4
<lundtor> is there any way to set the java environment per user session?
<etheretic> Hello, I have trouble burning audio CDs from FLAC files. Tried with Gnomebaker, k3b and Nero 4. Data disks burns fine. What am I missing?
<recognosco> inad922: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ghisen> Anyone experienced with dual monitors? I'm stuck with xinerama and no composite. And because xinerama does not work you cant use things like say, Docky etc. (I'm on ATI)
<tycable> Hi, how to add DNS to /etc/resolv.conf to avoid being overwrite by network-manager?
<lundtor> and not use the sudo update-ajav-alternatives since it changes it globally, which is not desiret
<inad922> Thanks recognoso. I guess you really helped me out here.
<ghisen> Is there any way you can keep the xinerama effect and still get composite to work?
<jjp_> tycable: network-manager HAS TO control resolv.conf. Either you should not use network-manager or set in its config the relevant DNS parameters, I think. Otherwise, you may try to set resolv.conf immutable
<Diverdude> Hello. On http://www.livescore.com/ does anybody know what FT means? I is written in the left side of almost all rows in the result
<Wauraudon> Chipzzz: If I try to start zenity from CLI, I get 'cannot open display :0.0', I'm assuming because there is no xserver running?
<Chipzzz> Wauraudon: you would have to start the xserver first
<DECA> may i ask i use virtual box ,,,, and windows xp how i add a usb ?
<DECA> at the settings tab all i see is com ports
<tycable> jjp_, thanks, seems that if I have NM installed, but I don't use it to connect network, though I set the DNS to resolv.conf, I cannot ping6 ipv6.google.com
<lundtor> Diverdude: FT = Football Tycoon. You should really try to Google things
<almoxarife> how do I pipe a wanIP:port to lanIP:port?
<tycable> jjp_, I connect to an ipv6 network which donot support ipv4
<Diverdude> lundtor, huh football tycoon?? Are yousure...what on earth is that?
<axscode> http://pastebin.com/A3Q5rpDx <-- any help on this, live directory was a mount from sshfs but some kind of error i killed the process of sshfs
<yeswanth> if i want to go to manual page of stapprobes(3stap) what is the command should i use ?
<etheretic> Anyone help with audio CD burning isssue?
<Diverdude> lundtor, ?
<recognosco> almoxarife: by using a NAT setup
<recognosco> almoxarife: http://www.infocellar.com/networks/ip/nat-pat.htm
<recognosco> almoxarife: once you know what to do, use iptable for doing what you want to do. but be careful.
<tycable> Hi, if I have Network Manager installed, but I don't use it to connect an ipv6 network, though I set the DNS to resolv.conf, I cannot ping6 ipv6.google.com
<iszak> How do I enable remote desktop via CLI on ubuntu?
<iqpi> etheretic: whats your issue?
<iqpi> i have only 5 minutes
<almoxarife> recognosco: I think I mis-stated it, I need to access an wanport via lanport
<etheretic> iqpi: Audio CDs won't burn regardless of software used. Data DVDs burn fine.
<yuler> anyone else having desktop redraw and speed problems with the 2.6.35-27 kernel?  I've reverted back to 2.6.35-25.  I'm using 10.10 with an NVIDIA 6200 video card?
<recognosco> almoxarife: i do not understand. explain in details or tell me in simpler words, what exactly is going on and what you're trying to do.
<iqpi> what software do you use?
<obengdako> help guys i kind of broke my system i no longer gets my Huawei modem E153 recognised in modem mode by network manager, this happened after i  installed wader-core and betavine connection manager but uninstalling them does not solve  the situation , any help
<etheretic> iqpi: Gnomebaker, k3b, Nero 4.
<juk> iszak: x11vnc
<mehdi_> packages for this? No package 'dbus-1' found No package 'edbus' found No package 'ehal' found
<iszak> juk, abit more detail?
<Chipzzz> tycable: many routers won't do ipv6... are you behind one?
<iqpi> Have you try brasero?
<shivaprakash> how can i find serial no of a drive in ubuntu
<juk> !detail | iszak:
<juk> !tail | iszak:
<etheretic> iqpi: it wont't run at all. Deinstalled it.
<\share> ubottu: you are not intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> recognosco: there is a site that dumps data that I want, but the software I have only listens on local ports, I need to trick the software qgis into making the call to the local address but then have the data from the wan
<Chipzzz> lol@ubottu
<iqpi> But, what are you trying to burn? a compilation of songs? a CD audio to another virgin CD?
<shivaprakash> how can i find serial no of a drive in ubuntu
<iqpi> sorry man, i have to leave, i will back in one hour
<Chikokishi> I downloaded a program from software centre and installed it, but it does not show up in the applications menu, how can i find it and add it to the menu?
<recognosco> almoxarife: you can setup an SSH tunnel. google that.
<etheretic> iqpi: Single flac file/flac from toc.
<Chipzzz> almoxarife: make a quick proxy
<tycable> Chipzzz, yes, my college now has a network which has only ipv6, and I have to connect to it to access the internet.
<Alistasha> Hi~
<etheretic> shivaprakash: System > Administration > Disc utility.
<recognosco> shivaprakash: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<cryptodira> what have i broken on the install of 10.10 amd64 over 10.04.2 amd64 that causes grub to list 3 different kernels with their attendant recovery modes.... and that only the oldest will boot (2.6.32-29) -- that one ONLY after running the recovery mode and killing the power right after the last script runs... then booting and choosing it.... ????
<shivaprakash> thank you
<recognosco> shivaprakash: use -I instead of -i
<recognosco> better
<r0bert> i am currently running 9.10 - will i be able to upgrade in the forseeable future? => i run a geforce 3 ti200 and nee to have 3d-support, so a working nvidia-driver is required
<recognosco> r0bert: worried about backward compatibility?
<r0bert> recognosco: worried, that i wont be able to play anymore <:
<r0bert> my research so far: 11.04 will feature x-server 1.9 for which a working nvidia-96 should exist - is that correct?
<recognosco> r0bert: i don't know specifics, but if it worked for 9.10 - you should be able to make it work with 10.10 or 11.04 for that matter. maybe will need some tweaking.
<ilea> every time i start the computer i have to enter the password to conect to the internet, what can i do to stop that?
<r0bert> 9.10 uses an older x-server
<r0bert> so your answer does not suffice
<DJJeff> ubuntu 11 moving away from gnome?
<r0bert> DJJeff: no, it is still gnome
<recognosco> DJJeff: is it? to KDE4.6?
<\share> I like gnome
<\share> ilea: you need to add a password to gnome keyring
<\share> ilea: alt+f2 and type seahorse
<recognosco> i like KDE
<recognosco> :P
<recognosco> it is pretty
<\share> I dont like it
<Chikokishi> I installed a program called Gerris Flow Solver, and i am trying to make a launcher for it, but i do not know the name of the executable file... how can i find it?
<etheretic> Anyone use blu-ray for backup?
<\share> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frybye> how to install 10.10 on a box with nvidia 240 - not even the live cd can be used o-o-t-box because  on loading the screen is just a frozen mess..?
<r0bert> Chikokishi: u could use the terminal: dpkg -L packagename
<etheretic> Chikokishi: terminal > locate gerris
<r0bert> it will give u a list of alle the files in the package
<\share> frybye: it sounds like a RAM issue
<Chikokishi> i dont know the package name either...
<frybye> - the same with 11.04 alfa3/daily iso
<Chikokishi> I just installed it from Software centre, and there is no launcher for it on my apps menu so im trying to add one.
<\share> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<frybye> the box has 4GB ram - what would be the problem there?
<Chipzzz> frybye: recovery console/failsafe video
<\share> frybye: and the cpu?
<etheretic> Chikokishi: terminal > update-menus ?
<frybye> how does one du that with a desktop live cd... cpu is a phenom-2 x3 x 3.10GHz
<Chikokishi> etheretic no command found
<Chipzzz> frybye: I've never tried it but if the live cd boots from grub, you can press space while it's booting & get to that
<frybye> \share: I hear there are issues with nvidia graficcards in general.. a previous installation of ubuntu had worked on the same machine when updated from older versions but re-installing from cd doesent wanna work.
<recognosco> Chikokishi: locate gerris
<etheretic> Chikokishi: what operating system are you on?
<\share> frybye: are you using an alpha version?
<Chikokishi> 10.10
<Chipzzz> frybye: sorry... not space... shift
<cryptodira> what have i broken on the install of 10.10 amd64 over 10.04.2 amd64 that causes grub to list 3 different kernels with their attendant recovery modes.... and that only the oldest will boot (2.6.32-29) -- that one ONLY after running the recovery mode and killing the power right after the last script runs... then booting and choosing it.... ????
<Chikokishi> recognosco, nothign happened
<\share> Chipzzz: cat /etc/issue
<recognosco> Chikokishi: shudo apt-get install locate
<recognosco> sudo*
<recognosco> Chikokishi: mlocate gerris
<frybye> two things.. I have tried 10.10 and really want to go for 11.04 alpha3/daily but the results are exactly the same with both..
<gennad> Guys how can I address to a user by his nickname using Pidgin? I mean nickname<semicolon>. Sorry, I'm a newby in IRC and Pidgin
<sougata_> cryptodira: nothing
<etheretic> Chikokishi: works fine here.
<\share> gennad: /query nickname?
<frybye> Chipzzz: and from the menu after using shift during boot there is a gui with option for safe video or use command line - if so - how?
<Chikokishi> recognosco, sudo apt-get...  seemed to do something.  Is the small print words below the name of the package in software centre the address for terminol?
<cryptodira> sougata_, surely that is not the normal boot behaviour for 10.10    ?
<Chikokishi> etheretic: chikokishi@Sakura:~$ update-menus
<recognosco> Chikokishi: i am falling asleep, sorry. nothing going through anymore.
<Chikokishi> update-menus: command not found
<sougata_> cryptodira: when you update those enries are added
<Chikokishi> recognosco, go to bed lol
<sougata_> read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<desturrr> hi i was looking for a dual screen manager like ultramon in windows
<desturrr> do you have any idea is there any program for ubuntu
<r0bert> Chikokishi: u could use the terminal: dpkg -L packagename
<desturrr> to manage dual screen
<r0bert> it will give u a list of alle the files in the package
<sougata_> cryptodira: removing them is also simple :-)
<cryptodira> sougata_,  ok.... why is it that only ONE will actually boot.... and then only after trying the recovery choice first?   this happens every time i powerdown for the day and then start back up.
<Chikokishi> r0bert, im not exactly sure what the package name is. =(
<desturrr> ultramon for ubuntu, how can i find one?
<Chipzzz> frybye: if you get a grub menu, you just follow the prompts...
<sougata_> cryptodira:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frybye> Chipzzz: ok - this is all for at home - now at work - will try later.. thanks..
<Chipzzz> gl :)
<desturrr> dudes, do you know any program like ultramon, for ubuntu
 * linux_probe wonders what an ultramon is, sounds windowsy
<desturrr> yes , i recently passed to ubuntu
<jiltdil> can we change the name ubuntu to any other name as we login the name Ubutu with dots
<Chikokishi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284511 desturrr
<desturrr> it is a manager for dual screen
<linux_probe> ahh :)
<desturrr> okey, i have already seen that solution
<desturrr> thanks :)
<Chikokishi> desturrr, ah im sorry. Did it help?  Im not sure otherwise =(
<linux_probe> i cannot think of anything
<desturrr> it is kind of tricky
<desturrr> but i will go on with this solution
<desturrr> there is none
<desturrr> take care
<jnlsnl_> Hi, I compiled wine from source. Now i want to remove wine, and i go to the folder and do "sudo make uninstall"... works! NOW, how can i make sure every single trace of wine is destroyed and gone baby gone :)?
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, unfortunately that's as much as you can do - next time try avoiding installing by those means
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, any specific reason why you compiled wine from source?
<jnlsnl_> Sonne yes I had to compile to make a old game work
<Sonne> did you have to patch something?
<jnlsnl_> yes
<jnlsnl_> patch dident work
<iszak> compiling from source is what ballers d
<iszak> o
<jnlsnl_> so had to manually add the line
<linux_probe> lol
<jnlsnl_> and im a noob :P
<romankrv> Hi. I use ack-grep and i want to use like: #ack-grep (      But it not work
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, i shall teach you of apt-get source!
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, try apt-get source wine
<linux_probe> sometimes source just isn't new enough
<cryptodira> sougata_, Thank You for the grub link.... while very informative (except for portions not accessible) it does not appear to address the issue of hanging.
<Sonne> it gets you package-able sources, then you can throw a "debuild -us -uc" and it will build patched debian packages
<jnlsnl_> Sonne Yeah i was about to do that, but i would like to make sure all traces of my old wine was completely gone
<Chikokishi> Ok, i have installed a program, but i cant find a launcher, nor can i find the name of the executable... help?
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, you have to trust the makefile, try making .deb packages every time you can from now on
<Sonne> Chikokishi, what program is that and how did you install it?
<sougata_> cryptodira: Happy you read :-)
<Chikokishi> Sonne Gerris flow solver, through the software manager
<Chikokishi> software centre*
<Chipzzz> cryptodira: have you looked through the logs to see if there is anything helpful?
<lighta> Chikokishi, do you know the name of your program ? did you try alt+f2 programname ?
<cryptodira> Chipzzz, what an Excellent Idea, no i have not, but will do so... Thanks!
<Autonomiser> Hi there all is there anyway to setup a xp install usb stick from ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> :)
<Sonne> Chikokishi, there are several binaries in that package
<Chikokishi> lighta no i do not.  I simply clicked install, it said it was installed, and i cant find it anywhere. Iv tried searching my computer for Gerris and Flow Solver, but i get no hits.
<Sonne> Chikokishi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/gerris/filelist - those starting with "/usr/bin" are programs you can launch - find the one you think it's the good one and launch it with Alt+F2 or by opening a terminal and typing it
<Sonne> you'll most likely want to launch "gerris2D" or "gerris3D"
<Chikokishi> Sonne, everythign i try says "missing FILE"
<dhab> Anyone know which logs to look at for a possible ssh attack?
<jpds> dhab: /var/log/auth.log
<dhab> ty
<DNX> try: sudo grep sshd /var/log/auth.log
<lighta> Autonomiser, I was looking for this a while ago best anwser was at #windows did you take a look there, I'll try to find links again
<Autonomiser> Thanks lighta I will look into it
<Guest82033> hi ppl
<\share> hi Guest82033
<Guest82033> how can i change mi nick ?
<lighta> ./nick name
<Guest82033> oh ty.
<\share> it0s ugly
<Guest82033> ./nick kam1kaze
<Guest82033> ok
<Guest82033> u.u
<lighta> without the .
<\share> lol
<\share> now he leaves
<lighta> oups :(
<lighta> should have said before I guess
<\share>  /quit kam1kaze
<psycho_oreos> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<jiltdil> having i3 processor with 3gb ram and having core2 duo procesor with 4gb ram which will work faster?
<\share> psycho_oreos: how do you LOL at IRC?
<jiltdil> \share:very funny
<lighta> what's your application jiltdil ? I'd said i3 first guess otherwise
<Chikokishi> Im trying to start a program and it wont start... Iv installed it, uninstalled it, and reinstalled it again and it still doesnt work.
<oliver_> Autonomiser, dunno if it works but check this out http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/easily-create-a-multiboot-usb-stick/
<\share> Chikokishi: what is the application?
<Emerling> hi, i need help, how setting Evolution  my count @ubuntu.com
<lighta> he left oliver_ wanted to gave him http://reboot.pro/forum/22/
<Chikokishi> \share Gerris Flow solver.  I installed it using Software centre, and again using terminal.
<jiltdil> lighta: i ask in general use of way
<weia> jiltdil: in "general use" you won't notice the difference
<Chikokishi> \share the launcher in not on the application menu, and trying to launch the bin programs from terminal have no effect
<\share> Chikokishi: go to System > Administration > log viewer then open that program
<\share> or start from terminal
<lighta> well processing and memory aren't same thing
<jiltdil> weia: so if core 2 duo processor with 4gb is faster or i3 with 3gb
<jiltdil> weia:ram matters or not/
<weia> jiltdil: wait. in general, firefox eats all your ram. so go with more ram
<romankrv> how to find character ( by ack-grep ?
<Chipzzz> I've read (& thought it to be intuitively correct) that the third core is fairly useless
<oliver_> lighta, sometimes people are just too funny :D ask for something and then leave :D
<Chikokishi> \share if i try to start from terminal using "gerris2D" "gerris2D3" or "gerris3D" (all three of which are in the usr/bin) it says "missing FILE"
<\share> firefox eats a lot of ram thats for sure
<rems> hello everybody!
<\share> Chikokishi: type gerris and hit tab to autocomplete
<Chipzzz> hello rems
<\share> hello
<lighta> so let see this that way jiltdil firefox eat ram instead chrome process (he open a new process for each onglet)
<Chikokishi> \share it gave me the same three options that i just mentioned.
<lighta> see what I mean with application need ?
<jiltdil> lighta: ok
<Emerling> Ii need help, how setting Evolution  my count @ubuntu.com
<Sonne> Chikokishi, i'm sorry i had to go away for a bit - how's your problem going?
<Chikokishi> \share:chikokishi@Sakura:~$ gerris; gerris2D   gerris2D3  gerris3D; chikokishi@Sakura:~$ gerris2D; gerris: missing FILE
<Sonne> why would you do that?
<Chikokishi> Sonne, i was instructed to type gerris, then hit tab so that i can see all files with gerris as the base.  Then i tried to open one of them.. and it didnt work
<Chipzzz> Chikokishi: you might have to type the full path (i.e. "./gerris203", "/usr/share/gerris203", or whatever)
<Sonne> ahh, so that was the copy/paste of the tab...
<Chikokishi> Sonne, yes that is the direct input/ outputs.
<Sonne> Chikokishi, apparently, gerris has no graphic user interface, and can only be used by command line - which might be the reason why you couldn't see it in the menus
<Chikokishi> Chippzz ill try
<jnlsnl_> Okayyee
<jnlsnl_> Sonne what was wine apt get install command again? i just did a tutorial on serious system cleaning :D
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, apt-get source wine
<newbie101> Hi all; In command line, if I connect to a network through ssh and there are a number of servers in the network, how do I view all the applications being run on all them simultaously through command line
<jnlsnl_> Merci <3
<Sonne> do it on a fresh and clean directory
<Sonne> this will only download and unpack the debian sources for that software
<rems> i have problem, i try to install a package but when i type "./configure", it says to me http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/UJ9 ... but when i type apt-get install tcl8.5 tk8.5 on the terminal it says to me that this is already the version installed! erggg/// any idea? :)
<jnlsnl_> Sonne what version will it download? why not just use the ubuntu software center
<Emanon> OK, so I need to know how to create an md5 sum from a string of text, NOT A FILE.
<Sonne> rems, when you have to compile things that need libraries, you  need the -dev versions
<Sonne> rems, which means installing tcl8.5-dev, tk8.5-dev, etc
<Chikokishi> Sonne, gerris is a program that gives 3d models of fluid flow, and there are screenshots of it on the internet.  So i think its just me doing somethign wrong.
<rems> ohh, yeahh!! okk Sonne thanks
<rems> i forgot it
<rems> :)
<juk> Emanon: echo test | md5sum
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, because it will download the sources, not the package - and will download the same version as the packages
<Emanon> where test is the string i want to hash juk?
<Sonne> Chikokishi, i can assure you it has no graphic user interface. you have to supply a file to it, and it will create another file with the graphs
<jnlsnl_> Sonne i dont want the source this time, i just want a normal installation of wine:-)
<Sonne> Emanon, echo -n "string" | md5sum
<newbie101> I.e how do i view cpu usage of all the servers on the network at the same time through command line
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, in this case, just go with the software center - OR use the wine PPA
<Chikokishi> Sonne, really?  Ok ill do more searching. Thanks
<jnlsnl_> Sonne oki, thank you
<Sonne> newbie101, give a try to mssh
<axel> jow
<axel> playboys
<ilea> how can i have a nice big clock on the desktop like in windows 7 for example?
<newbie101> Sonne: I need a command for the command line
<Emanon> Thank you. You know if there is a gui version of that? On any platform whatsoever? cause I have been unable to find one. Just need it to generate decent recoverable passwords.
<Sonne> ilea, while i was reading for some reason i missed the "L" in "clock"...
<newbie101> something like "top"
<Sonne> Emanon, i know of no guis for that, it's not that hard to perform though is it? :)
<ilea> clock
<newbie101> so I dont have to check all the servers idivualy
<ilea> a clock sorry if i writed bad
<Emanon> Not on Linux it isn't (and i know this is ubuntu help) but it would be nice to be able to do it windows side too.
<Mashuga> Ubuntu 10.10 64bit.. Trying to find out if there's a 64bit version of the java sdk, need to feed an app about 4-5gbs of ram.
<Sonne> newbie101, mssh opens a big window split with all your servers command lines, and you can type on all of them simultaneously - give it a shot
<Emanon> I'll use it ubuntu side only if it's only available there.
<Chipzzz> Emanon: you could write a php version of it in a single line
<Sonne> Emanon, there's plenty of websites around that make you do that
<newbie101> Sonne: thanks
<Sonne> ilea, try searching around for "gdesklets"
<Emanon> I know, and I don't want web based ones. I just want to click an icon type some text and get some text back. At least ubuntu has a command line option though.
<ilea> ok
<Sonne> Emanon, i'm afraid i don't know any programs that do that
<Sonne> Emanon, however on linux you can make it yourself quite simply
<ilea> thanks i found gdesklets
<forceflow> Emanon: echo -n <string> | sha1sum
<Emanon> Theres like 2000^10 Web based ones and all the people that write them seem unaware that there are already too many to count. Thanks for the help all.
<Emanon> Guess I'll do it from a live disk to make my keys and whatnot.
<Mashuga> So no ideas on 64bit java sdk?
<Sonne> Emanon, give me a second
<jnlsnl_> Sonne I installed wine the usual way, then purged wine and deleted all traces in my applications menu, then i compiled wine from source. Now i have removed wine and installed from software center again, but no entrys in my application menu  this time :(
<Sonne> i'll write you a little script
<forceflow> Emanon: echo -n <string> | sha1sum
<StepNjump> hi guys, I cannot read my SD card using my netbook. Can anyone tell me how to mount it?
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, try purging everything first... apt-get --purge remove wine.*
<Emanon> Thank you forceflow Sonne and juk. And thanks in advance for that script Sonne.
<StepNjump> hi guys, I cannot read my SD card using my netbook. Can anyone tell me how to mount it?
<juk> Emanon: people not doing stuff only for you to appreciate
<Sonne> Emanon, http://pastebin.com/hQn6Pqtt
<Emanon> Thanks.
<Sonne> save that as something.sh, make it executable, run it
<Emanon> Might even be able to run that with the unix tools in windows.
<Mashuga> I'll just wait then.
<jnlsnl_> Sonne ok did your command - next install from software center ?
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, aye
<Sonne> i advise you to use wine ppa though, if you haven't already
<jnlsnl_> ok ty
<lighta> StepNjump, can you read SD partition with fdisk ?
<jnlsnl_> Sonne would you recommend the (beta release)
<kazoo> does Ubuntu support Automatic Install?
<Sonne> kazoo, what do you m ean by automatic?
<share_\_> yes
<kazoo> even for Ubuntu server?
<share_\_> kazoo: manual and automatic partition
<share_\_> I dont think so
<kazoo> no
<kazoo> Not partitions
<Mashuga> Is there a 64bit build of java sdk?
<dr0id> hi, what does "stdin: is not a tty" mean ?
<gencom> Hello
<share_\_> Hello
<kazoo> my server computer has a cracked screen, so i can't install OS's via GUI state, but does it have it so Ubuntu install's file's w/o me having to do anything except run the automatic installer
<kazoo> and it will install all the files to the comptuer.
<kazoo> computer
<Chipzzz> Mashuga: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/install-linux-64.html
<Sonne> kazoo, you mean unattended then, it shohould be supported - never did it on ubuntu though
<Mashuga> Chipzzz, thank you, appreciate it.
<share_\_> kazoo: so you want to install automatically and use the computer without monitor via ssh?
<Sonne> jnlsnl_, beta release?
<StepNjump> lighta: thanks for getting back to me... I think fdisk is not installed. I try fdisk -l and nothing happens
<kazoo> Yeah
<share_\_> how do you configure ssh in first place?
<gencom> change your sequence boot loader
<dr0id> anyone ? "stdin: is not a tty" ?
<lighta> ah you need to do this command with sudo to see something StepNjump sudo fdisk -l
<Chipzzz> :)
<Chipzzz> share_\_it: ssh doesn't need much config but there are files in /etc/ssh if you want to mess with them
<StepNjump> Ok lighta, I did what you said and posted the echo http://paste.ubuntu.com/578261/
<StepNjump> lighta, I don't think it's there
<share_\_it> Chipzzz: yes but he needs to type the password while installing ubuntu server
<taran> how to download a software from authorised HP server?
<StepNjump> lighta, even lsusb doesn't show it
<share_\_it> kazoo: how the hell you install ubuntu without monitor
<Chipzzz> share_\_it: that's a problem :p
<Sonne> kazoo, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install
<share_\_it> kazoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179982&highlight=install+headless+server
<Sonne> kazoo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unattended-ubuntu-installations-made-easy.html
<lighta> ah yeah :( look so I think it should show as sdb or something like this, does you reader recognize with ubuntu ? first try ?
<Sonne> first two results for "ubuntu unattended" on google :0
<Sonne> :)
<lighta> taran, try wget
<taran> ok
<taran> lighta: ok
<waspin> anyone:anyone: I have 4 files with Part1.rar, Part2.rar, Part3.rar -- BlaBla, how to extract the content ?
<lighta> StepNjump, all hardwar fine ? are you sure your reader have drivers ?
<gencom> with 7zip maybe ! ->Waspin
<kazoo> waspin unrar Part1.rar
<Chipzzz> waspin: extract the first & the rest should be done automagically
<Sonne> waspin, unrar x Part1.rar actually :)
<kazoo> forgot about x
<kazoo> I'm use to openbsd
<StepNjump> lighta: I'm new to ubuntu. What do you mean? Do I need to download the drivers?
<kazoo> i don't have sub cmd
<lighta> nice word automagically =)
<Chipzzz> lol ty
<kazoo> Winning
<waspin> Extract from Desktop: Output: Could not create the archive
<waspin> Archive type not supported.
<Sonne> waspin, try ---> file Part1.rar
<kazoo> waspin: sudo apt-get install unrar
<kazoo> actull
<lighta> StepNjump, I think your reader isn't recognize yet, did you read something from there yet ?
<kazoo> actully
<kazoo> waspin: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<StepNjump> lighta, no it's a new netbook
<StepNjump> lighta, never used it yet
<waspin> kazoo: Works
<waspin> kazoo: I am surprised as to why extracting from desktop didn't work
<waspin> kazoo: anyways thanks to everyone
<lighta> hmm I'd take a look at manufacter website to see if there no drivers for this reader StepNjump was sold with 7 OS yeah ?
<lighta> what's your netbook ?
<kazoo> waspin
<kazoo> go into termail
<kazoo> terminal *
<kazoo> oh
<dv-> what do I need to run to get sound working when I run an environment other than gnome/xfce/kde?
<FloodBot2> kazoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kazoo> nevermind
<kazoo> never mind
<Chipzzz> dv-: alsa
<StepNjump> lighta, yes Win7 32 bits... I guess it's a new model so it's possible not everything is supported yet on Ubuntu?
<gencom> I think you can install ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<lighta> one biggest linux issue are drivers because some manufacturer are... so yeah basically no StepNjump
<gencom> With my old Notbook it works
<dv-> Chipzzz: running alsactl init says no soundcards found
<StepNjump> lighta.. yes I understand your '...'
<StepNjump> greedy bastards!
<lighta> xd =) well what's your model I may take a look to see if I can't found it
<Chipzzz> dv-: what kind of box?
<dv-> Chipzzz: a netbook with an Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<gencom> StepNjump : Googalise your model with ubuntu keywords !
<jiltdil> i want to make tar of a directory "as" that is on desktop so i used a command tar -cvf  ~/Desktop/as    and i want to copy this in /media/Data how to this within a single line what is the extra command that i have to add in it to do so?
<dv-> Chipzzz: It worked before in gnome... I think gnome-session runs something that initialized sound
<jiltdil> sorry tar -cvf as.tar ~/Desktop/as
<Sonne> jiltdil, tar cvf /media/Data/as.tar ~/Desktop/as
<StepNjump> gencom yes ok... well lighta I found the driver page from the OEM however, how do I compile this windoze stuff in Ubuntu terms?
<jiltdil> Sonne:thanx
<mechanarchy> Hi guys. Ubuntu (livecd at the moment) isn't detecting either of my internal SATA drives, and I'm not sure why this is. Any ideas?
<lighta> I'd say tar -cvf as.tar ~/Desktop/as & rsync ~/Desktop/as /media/Data jiltdil
<dv-> mechanarchy: how are you checking?
<mechanarchy> @dv-: blkid and ls /dev
<Chipzzz> dv-: gnome uses pulseaudio (ugh)... to get it working with alsa, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661102
<DJJeff> a major issue with ubuntu 10.10 was using samba to fileshare with windows VISTA/7 will that be fixed in 11.04?
<shomon> what would be a better choice than pulseaudio, Chipzzz ?
<StepNjump> lighta.. I downloaded the drivers from OEM, is it the .inf file I need?
<Chipzzz> I've had a lot less trouble with alsa
<lighta> there I don't know much StepNjump you should ask someone else for this, aren't there any for linux ?
<SwedeMike> DJJeff: discussions regarding 11.04 is best to be had in #ubuntu+1
<shariq_> I am getting problem
<StepNjump> lighta, of course not! I have a feeling Microsoft forces the OEMs to sign an agreement with them thus forcing them to keep all their drivers proprietary between MSFT, AAPL and themselves.. That's probably how they keep the control of the market share
<lighta> !ask | shariq_
<StepNjump> Just a guess
<ubottu> shariq_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shariq_> iftop command shows me the bandwidth consumption but i was unable to block it via iptables
<Chipzzz> StepNjump: sounds like a pretty good guess to me
<shariq_> all traffic it RX packets going to IP 65.111.166.219
<StepNjump> ;)
<StepNjump> logical Mr. Spock
<shariq_> how can i know which process is generating the traffic
<Chipzzz> :))
<lighta> yes StepNjump that why driver is a main issue, but there often some free one to remplace those, especially if your hardware is common
<StepNjump> My guess is that it will get harder and harder to find drivers
<StepNjump> But there will be new lines of computers that will be built specifically for Open source OSes
<shariq_> Please tell me the command from where i can see which process has consuming bandwidth right now
<StepNjump> eh! that's a good idea! Let,s start a new corporation guys! lol
<StepNjump> I always wanted to be rich!
<StepNjump> and old computers will retain their resale value longer
<lighta> lol StepNjump well hardware change fast so you must work hard to release source for all, anyway this should be discuss at offtopic my guess
<StepNjump> roger that
<mechanarchy> So does anyone have any ideas why ubuntu might not be recognising my SATA drives?
<jiltdil> how to hardlink this tar -cvf /media/Data/as.tar ~/Desktop/as suppose i want it to hardlink with a directory ram on desktop
<StepNjump> I love Ubuntu though.. I wish all my hardware would be fully compatible and I would so fast phase out Windozed
<mati_> est
<StepNjump> Generally guys, which drivers are *usually* most compatible with Ubuntu? WinXP, Vista or Win 7?
<iceroot> mechanarchy: no driver for the controller can be one reason
<gucki> how can i get aufs working with ubuntu 10.10? aufs-tools seems missing?
<mechanarchy> iceroot: How can I check and resolve this?
<jiltdil> how to hardlink this tar -cvf /media/Data/as.tar ~/Desktop/as suppose i want it to hardlink with a directory ram on desktop
<Sonne> StepNjump, unless we're talking wifi cards, all windows drivers are just as incompatible
<Sonne> jiltdil, you can't hardlink over different filesystems
<Chipzzz> lol
<iceroot> mechanarchy: you dont have /dev/sdX? which should be your drives. is it a fakeraid?
<StepNjump> Sonne... ok thanks (U speak .fr?)
<Sonne> nope sir
<Sonne> i only speak .uk and .it :)
<StepNjump> k, cuz your nick means 'he rings' in french! lol
<mechanarchy> iceroot: I have /dev/sda sda0 and sda1 corresponding to my SSD but I do not have an sdb or sdc corresponding to either of my two HDDs.
<gucki> no one using aufs? :(
<Sonne> StepNjump, it also means "Sun" in german, but thanks for the update :D
<jiltdil> Sonne:thanx i learn this it means we only can do hardlink within a single filesystem
<iceroot> mechanarchy: the bios sees the drives?
<Sonne> jiltdil, yep
<mechanarchy> iceroot: Yes.
<StepNjump> Oh.. we are both learning something new
<bullgard> "Gajim 0.13 transmits one's own avatar to the communication partner, while Gajim 0.14 does." True or wrong?
<jiltdil> Sonne:thanx
<StepNjump> Sonne will rise up here soon.. I love Ubuntu so much can't go to bed grrrrr
<Sonne> StepNjump, where are you from? o_O
<mcnesium_> i cant get my scanner to be recognized by ubuntu on vbox 4.04 even thogh vbox has connected to it, see http://i.imgur.com/uM5Om.png
<mcnesium_> it did work a couple of days ago, but i did an update of vbox as well as a kernelupdate of ubuntu, so i dont know which caused the problem
<mcnesium_> any ideas in this channel?
<mechanarchy> iceroot: Some googling suggested the places that the SATA cords on the motherboard are connected to is an issue, but I can't move mine without losing the SATA3 channels.
<iceroot> mechanarchy: hm, i would search at google with the controllername and the kernel-version if the controller is supported with the kernel, if not, you dont see the drives
<StepNjump> Sonne: I grew up in Montreal Canada but now I am stuck in Denver, CO, you?
<iceroot> mechanarchy: ah ok
<Sonne> StepNjump, italy as you might have guessed.. 11:35 here :)
<llutz> bullgard:jabber-chat at gajim@conference.gajim.org
<pourquoi> oui
<mechanarchy> iceroot: Googling says either move the SATA connections around or set AHCI in the BIOS, so I'll try both of these. Thanks for your help :)
<mcnesium_> ok now it does work, seems like i have to wait a couple of minutes until lsusb finds that scanner
<mcnesium_> nevermind then
<oliver_> why does  adding a ubuntu repo require && sudo apt-get update on the same line ... somehow sudo apt-get-repository (source) doesn't work
<HyperHoRse> hi
<HyperHoRse> hlep
<HyperHoRse> help
<HyperHoRse> helps
<FloodBot2> HyperHoRse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperHoRse> pastebin
<iflema> HyperHoRse: ask the question on oneline....
<HyperHoRse> iflema: http://pastebin.com/ZBw52SRy
<razz1> what is the admin usrname/password for cups, I thought it was the system username/password ??
<dv-> I don't get it. If I run aplay -l in tty1 it lists my sound card, if I run it in gnome-terminal in X it says no soundcard. I've already uninstalled pulseaudio, what's next?
<awanti> Hi, earlier when i shout down my system its shouting down within a minute. But from last day its hanging
<iflema> HyperHoRse: ask the question here not via pastbin, on one line. Pastebin for large info/data
<HyperHoRse> trying to install codeblocks
<HyperHoRse> it says in software centre that i need to repair
<HyperHoRse> sudo apt-get update does nothing
<sabgenton> 'auto wlan0'  'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'  'wireless-essid ...'  'wireless-key ...'  'wireless-mode ...'          is not geting wpa2 up for me
<sabgenton> Am I misssing somthing?
<HyperHoRse> what is the next step
<HyperHoRse> how do you get qualified at ubuntu
<sabgenton> works find with wpa_supplicant
<llutz> sabgenton: you'll need to setup wpa-supplicant
<sabgenton> fine*
<aaron11> HyperHoRse, Qualified?
<HyperHoRse> nah
<HyperHoRse> so what is wrong with ubuntu
<sabgenton> llutz: what do I do?
<aaron11> HyperHoRse, Nothing?
<sabgenton> It works if I run it directly
<HyperHoRse> then why wont codeblocks install
<aaron11> HyperHoRse, Where are you getting it from? USC?
<HyperHoRse> software centre
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu desktop edition
<Chipzzz> dv-: try lspci & see if it sees the hardware... then lsmod & see if it loaded the driver
<sabgenton> llutz: setup in /etc/network/interfaces or set it up in some other config
<sabgenton> ?
<HyperHoRse> Operating Systems Are Hard.
<oliver_> why does apt-get repository  path   require  && apt-get update      and doesn't work as standalone  ?
<llutz> sabgenton: aren't those wireless-* wep/wpa only? don't you need to configure /etc/wpa-supplicant.conf for your wpa2-networks?
<tycable> Hello, once I set proxy in the Network Proxy and Chrome, but now I don't know how to remove it, the environment has http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8086/, even I unset it, open another terminal, it's still there, and now I cannot update my software unless through the proxy.
<llutz> sabgenton: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse
<HyperHoRse>  Software Centre Sucks.
<HyperHoRse> Fix it.
<HyperHoRse> Fix unity too thats a piece of crap.
<cablop> this is dissapointing
 * juk angry users bunt
<HyperHoRse> Its true.
<cablop> i set my system language to english, but this thing keeps showing me some things in spanish
<overclucker> i installed codeblocks 3 hours ago, no trouble, and that was through software centre
<HyperHoRse> from a user perspective.
<cablop> like the Ubuntu Software Center
<HyperHoRse> let us modify not be restricted.
<cablop> why the Ubuntu Software Center is showing me application names and descriptions in spanish?
<cablop> and the interesting thing is i have o spanish package installed
 * juk revolutione
<Daghdha> Does ubuntu has ssh server installe dby default?
<th0r> Daghdha: no
<iceroot> Daghdha: only the server-edition
<Daghdha> I ask, because i tried to connect and failed, then installe one.
<HyperHoRse> the end users win. and you will always have haters.
<cablop> i checked the env settings, thereś no LC_xx in spanish!!
<Daghdha> Oh good, coz i later found my local firewall was preventing a connect
<llutz> !ot | HyperHoRse
<ubottu> HyperHoRse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tycable> Hello, once I set proxy in the Network Proxy and Chrome, but now I don't know how to remove it, the environment has http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8086/, even I unset it, open another terminal, it's still there, and now I cannot update my software unless through the proxy. So, how to deal with it, please?
<erUSUL> cablop: are you sure?
<cablop> so i think gnome somehow is ignoring the env variables and doing what it wanted
<sabgenton> hmm they show  wpa-ssid wpa-psk I was using  -key -essid
<cablop> how can i be sure? erUSUL
<sabgenton> llutz: I allready have wpa-suplacant installed if thats what you mean
<cablop> i opened a terminal and typed env... no LC_ variable there
<bullgard> llutz: I managed to join. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<sabgenton> it works too
<Daghdha> should i install the openssh blacklist?
<erUSUL> cablop: that you do not have any packages for spanish... « dpkg -l | grep "\-es" »
<llutz> sabgenton: so check your wireless-* statements. afaik, that has to be "wpa-*" in /etc/network/interfaces to get it working
<sabgenton> oh ok
<erUSUL> cablop: onli LANG is set usually
<DannyButterman> Hi there. I can't print except at startup, with my HP laserjet P1566. Hplip reports a communication error
<llutz> sabgenton: another example how to configure: http://www.linuxconfig.org/setup-wireless-interface-with-wpa-and-wpa2-on-ubuntu
<sabgenton> llutz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo does not show wpa-x
<DannyButterman> Someone to help me troubleshoot my printer error ?
<cablop> erUSUL: yes, only lang shows up if i do env in gnome-terminal
<llutz> sabgenton: correct, but that works with WEP/WPA only, not WPA2
<Chipzzz> DannyButterman: is that a usb device?
<sabgenton> oh
<sabgenton> stupid
<cablop> erUSUL: the dpkg list shows  results, how to know what it is installed or not?
<DannyButterman> Chipzzz: yes it is
<Doodie> how to connect to wifi from terminal? I get '.....sleeping error'
<erUSUL> cablop: dpkg -l | grep '^ii.*-es'
<tycable> Hello, once I set proxy in the Network Proxy and Chrome, but now I don't know how to remove it, the environment has http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8086/, even I unset it, open another terminal, it's still there, and now I cannot update my software unless through the proxy. So, how to deal with it, please?
<k10> hey will ne body help me abt backtrack here
<HyperHoRse> ubuntu linux is growing pretty slowly.
<th0r> cablop: are the menus and such in spanish or the software descriptions? It might be the repos you are using are supplying info in spanish
<cablop> erUSUL: they say rc... not ii, so not installed
<llutz> !backtrack | k10 no
<ubottu> k10 no: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> k10, in #backtrack-linux NOT here
<HyperHoRse> i thought it would grow faster.
<erUSUL> tycable: check in ~/.bashrc
<cablop> th0r: mmm interestng, let me check it
<bazhang> HyperHoRse, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cablop> th0r: nope, sources are appointing to Main Server
<tycable> erUSUL, I checked it, but there is no 'proxy' this word.
<DannyButterman> Chipzzz : it is a usb device, then what's your advice ?
<erUSUL> tycable: ~/.profile ? /etc/environment ? /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<lolle> http://koti.kapsi.fi/anemin/testi.html
<bazhang> lolle, dont paste here if not related to ubuntu support
<sabgenton> llutz: does wpa1 work with wpa-x configs?
<lolle> bazhang: Ok
<llutz> sabgenton: idk, i never used wpa1, sorry
<tycable> erUSUL, ok, I will go to check them one by one. thanks, wait for me.
<sabgenton> etheir way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo should be showing that
<Chipzzz> DannyButterman: It sounds like the device is going to sleep after a period of inactivity & not being detected when it wakes up... I don't know what to do about it, though... looking around for some clues
<cablop> erUSUL: no LC, just lang variable and it is language, no spanish pack installed, local zone is UTC... any clue?
<cablop> erUSUL: i mean, it is language=en
<erUSUL> cablop: nope sorry :S
<tycable> erUSUL, oh, yeah, it's one in the /etc/environment, thanks very much. Let me have a try.
<erUSUL> cablop: should be LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 or so
<llutz> sabgenton: the part "Encryption" only refers to WEP in that howto
<DannyButterman> Chipzzz: that's exactly what I thought. Do you own the same printer and experiment the same issue ?
<W43372> I'm trying to move contents of computer A to Computer B through the Public folder on computer A. I can mount the folder on computer B, but it won't let me move or view the files because 'I don't have permission'. What do I do?
<erUSUL> cablop: what happens if you launch the ubuntu software center from terminal ?
<lolle> http://www.meatspin.com/
<th0r> cablop: what part of software center is in spanish? The menus at the top of the window? Or just the description and such?
<cablop> i have this env variables LANG=en_US.utf8, GDM_LANG=en_US.utf8, i have no LC_xxx variables, there's no spanish pack installed, time zone is UTC, but some applications like Ubuntu Software Center keep showing information in spanish, if i install language packs firefox starts to show menus and messages in spanish too
<sabgenton> llutz: I guess nobody cares to suport  the interfaces script with wifi now when theres  grafical self  contained wifi managers
<cablop> erUSUL: yes they, re LANG=en_US.utf8...
<cablop> th0r: yes, the descriptions, the menus are ok...  by now
<W43372> I'm trying to move contents of computer A to Computer B through the Public folder on computer A. I can mount the folder on computer B, but it won't let me move or view the files because 'I don't have permission'. What do I do?
<th0r> cablop: the descriptions are not translated by the system. LANG would set the menus and such...that is why if you install the spanish language pack the menus in firefox change. The software descriptions are, if I remember correctly, downloaded from the repos
<iqpi> cablop: have you tried to restart the session?
<oliver_> why does apt-get repository  path   require  && apt-get update      and doesn't work as standalone  ?
<cablop> iqpi, yes many times, iḿ suffering of it from yesterday
<cablop> th0r: i think you are right, but i'm using the main server, not any latinamerican or spanish one
<sabgenton> oliver_: apt-get what?
<erUSUL> cablop: can you check the menu entry for USC ?
<erUSUL> cablop: edit menus
<Chipzzz> DannyButterman: I have a usb printer that I have yet to try since my escape from window$ and I notice that the driver loads but after a while, the usb bus ignores the printer...
<oliver_> sabgenton, :D  apt-get-repository
<llutz> sabgenton: thats sadly true, networkmanager wherever you look, pointless bloated stuff in most cases.
<th0r> cablop: yes, but I think you are spinning your wheels looking at LANG and such. I think you should look at why you got the wrong info from the repos
<cablop> erUSUL:  menus are in english... what else to check?
<sabgenton> llutz: so dum
<erUSUL> cablop: echo $LANGUAGE
<cablop> th0r: right... maybe they're sending me info based on my time zone or counry?
<sabgenton> oliver_: I don't have that command
<th0r> cablop: sweden, right?
<cablop> erUSUL: en
<Chipzzz> DannyButterman: Sorry it's not much help but there seem to be issues with the usb bus & sleep modes... I thought this might be one of them...
<erUSUL> cablop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/560591
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 560591 in Ubuntu Translations "Wrong language shown in Ubuntu Software Center" [Low,Triaged]
<cablop> :(
<cablop> th0r: nope, colombian
<sabgenton> oliver_:  apt-get-repository: command not found
<erUSUL> cablop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/434601
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 434601 in software-center (Ubuntu) "needs to store the language of the cache" [High,In progress]
<sabgenton> is that a real command?
<buschwusch> herro, i'm in the process of looking for equilavents for my osx software, since i'm going ubuntu. can you guys recommend me a good irc client w/ a GUI?
<th0r> cablop: then yes, might be country based....but check the link erSUL just sent
<erUSUL> cablop: from the las bug « sudo /usr/share/software-center/update-software-center »
<oliver_> sabgenton, damn i'm messing up a bit :D        add-apt-repository
<erUSUL> cablop: they say it is a workaround
<W43372> Computer A has things in it's shared folder I need on computer B. I mount that share on computer B, but when I try to move the files it says i don't have permission, what do?
<erUSUL> last*
<cablop> erUSUL, th0r : i'm checking itr, thanks... maybe it is a coincidence the wrong language is spanish, maybe unrelated to lang settings
<Chipzzz> buschwusch: I like xchat
<phaedra> buschwusch, you can try xchat
<DJones> buschwusch: The irc client thats normally used with a gui is xchat or xchat-gnome which is a bit more a cut down version)
<sabgenton> oliver_:  add-apt-repository: command not found
<cablop> erUSUL: hehe, dirty workaround, but maybe it will do the trick
<buschwusch> xchat i know, didn't like the style on osx, but gonna check it out again for sure :)
<buschwusch> thanks
<k10> no one is rplying on bakctrack-linux
<Chipzzz> buschwusch: irssi runs in a terminal but it's nice too
<buschwusch> yeah i know irssi
<buschwusch> for now a want software w/ a GUI
<sinisterstuf> sabgenton, what version of Ubuntu do you use?
<sabgenton> oliver_: if you type the first part of your command then press tab it will show the rest of the command or more comand options
<bazhang> k10, be patient, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<oliver_> sabgenton , then your ubuntu is messed up
<llutz> k10: backtrack is offtopic here
<sabgenton> sinisterstuf: 10.04
<buschwusch> can't wait to finally use apt-get update
<sabgenton>  server I might add
<overclucker> buschwusch: I tried smuxi, and found it decent, though i'm back to irssi
<oliver_> sabgenton, its  the normal ubuntu add repo command       add-apt-repository ppa://...........
<sinisterstuf> sabgenton, maybe apt-add-repository is for 10.10 or is it not a problem?
<dr0id> anyone ? "stdin: is not a tty" ?
<buschwusch> ok, thanks overclucker
<W43372> I can access the files in other shared folders on computer a from computer b,, just not Public
<erUSUL> dr0id: what command gives that error?
<sinisterstuf> *add-apt-repository
<sabgenton> oliver_: what version of  ubuntu do you have
<cablop> mmmm... it would also helps because the USC is showing me some PPAs that are not currently in this system... nor packages from them
<oliver_> sinisterstuf im the one wondering why i can't just  add the repo      with           sudo add-apt-repository ppa://.......
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, and what Ubuntu version do you use?
<oliver_> sinisterstuf  and update as second step      sudo apt-get update
<awanti> plz.
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, sabgenton     ubuntu 10.10
<cablop> erUSUL: that worked, thanks!
<buschwusch> wow, smuxi looks sleek
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, do you get errors when you try to update?
<sabgenton> sinisterstuf: do you have 10.10?
<erUSUL> cablop: no problem
<th0r> oliver_: adding the repo just puts the repo link in the list, apt-get update actually contacts the repo and gets the software info
<sinisterstuf> sabgenton, yes, I have 10.10
<oliver_> th0r, but  why can't I  just add the link to the repo and execute the update on a new line ... why do i have to combine it with    && sudo apt-get update
<sabgenton> ok mabye thats why I dont' have it
<buschwusch> is there an alternative to filezilla, something sleeker/simpler?
<th0r> oliver_: you can do them separately....it isn't necessary to do them on one line
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, you don't have to
<oliver_> th0r, well it gave me an error like failed to read from launchpad....
<th0r> oliver_: just leave out the &&
<sabgenton> oliver_: so if your run apt-get update first by itself and then later run the command in question it doesn't work?
<oliver_> th0r , but when i combined them it worked flawlessly
<erUSUL> buschwusch: Places>connect to Server?
<sinisterstuf> sabgenton, I think so, although you I don't think you can install add-apt-repository, I think it's part of the apt package or something
<W43372> Computer A has things in it's shared folder I need on computer B. I mount that share on computer B, but when I try to move the files it says i don't have permission, what do?
<oliver_> sabgenton, why the update before the add-apt-repository
<buschwusch> erUSUL: i know how to use filezilla, i just want something better looking, like transmit, which is what i use under osx
<oliver_> sabgenton makes  no sense to me
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, no. the steps are, add the ppa, update the repository, install the package
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, after you do the add-apt-repository you do the apt-get update && apt-get install whateveryouwant
<sabgenton> oliver_: Well apt-get update  updates your package  list so apt might not run if there was a corruption in your packagelist
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, hmm well it all worked fine  just when i tried     sudo add-apt-repository ...  (i would have run the sudo apt-get update afterwards) alone i got an error but when i run           sudo add-apt-repository... && sudo apt-get update        it worked
<erUSUL> !info gftp
<ubottu> gftp (source: gftp): X/GTK+ and console FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.19-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sabgenton> ok
<aLeSD> hi all
<sabgenton> see your point
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, so... what is actually the problem right now?
<sabgenton> I agree with sinisterstuf
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, i'm just asking why i need to combine  them and can't run seperately
<sinisterstuf> ...i forgot how ubottu works
<sabgenton> oliver_: I wouldn' have thought it nessaary ethier
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, did some google  research but haven't found an answer yet .. :D
<sabgenton> a comand doesn't care about what command is run after it
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, saying that you can't run them separately implies that now you can no longer do sudo apt-get update, is this true?
<sabgenton> well unless it's a pipe
<sabgenton> not &&
<cablop> maybe this is offtopic... but i receive suggestions, i want a program able to track task and TODO lists but able to sync them online, but keep an offline copy, i'm trying taskcoach, but... it is hard to sync
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, thats what  i  run first        sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<cablop> th0r and erusul, thanks, software list was rebuilt and it is in the correct language now :)
<greppy> cablop: todo.sh + dropbox
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa: HTTP Err was the answer
<erUSUL> cablop: you're wellcome
<greppy> cablop: todo.sh from http://todotxt.com/
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, and if you manually add the ppa to your sources.list and add the key, does it work then?
<cablop> todo.sh?, tel me see
<cablop> *let
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, yeah yeah works all but just not seperatley
<oliver_> sinisterstuf, funny .. though not a problem .. just a questions why :D
<Symmetria> hrm, whats a reasonable disk write speed in a modern machine on a raid 5 array
<dr0id> erUSUL: hey, I did a git clone, and got that
<dr0id> though the cloning was successful. but I want to know what that means
<erUSUL> dr0id: usually terminal amulators are connected to (pseudo) tty's so is stdin stdout and stderr ...
<sabgenton> oliver_: yeah sounds weird to me
<sinisterstuf> oliver_, I just copied your sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa and it worked fine for me… for you it doesn't…
<Ja23> Hello! Maybe you can help me? My Problem:
<Ja23> Using DiskCreator I made a bootable usb drive with Ubuntu, when I run it on my computer there is no option for running it as a LiveCD, only for fixing an existing version of Ubuntu or for installing a new one
<lighta> Ja23, wich iso did you took ?
<Ja23> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-AMD64.iso
<lompa> hi
<Ja23> I also redownloaded and tried again, just in case
<erUSUL> dr0id: but really dunno what the error is about... maybe some program was pied to less or something without specting it
<lighta> hmm yeah strange, did you md5 it to check it out first ?
<cablop> greppy: interesting, but a little bit geeky, hehe
<cablop> but i like the idea i can merge things in a single text file
<greppy> cablop: you're on IRC and using linux :P
<lighta> yeah most thing geeky here
<Curly_Q> Hello there Greppy. How are you today?
<greppy> fine.
<cablop> greppy: hahaha, nice one, you got me
<Curly_Q> Greppy, I figured out the VNC issue. It is working now.
<greppy> nice!
<Ja23> Hello! Maybe you can help me? My Problem:
<Ja23> Using DiskCreator I made a bootable usb drive with Ubuntu, when I run it on my computer there is no option for running it as a LiveCD, only for fixing an existing version of Ubuntu or for installing a new one
<Curly_Q> I am using x11vnc right now from a remote Windows box.
<volvering> hello i have an problem on my pc, i have installed win7 and ubuntu on diff partitions but on the boot screen when i choose win7 to boot it dosent start coz seams the partition is unmonted and if i mount it from ubuntu disk utility it dosent keep mounted when i re boot the pc.. any help?
<cablop> Ja23: it seems it depends on what did you used to create that LiveCd... did you used the alternate CD?
<Curly_Q> I set up Xchat in which is what I am talking with you right now.
<cablop> volvering, it seems you changed partition places before installing windows
<Ja23> cablop: I used the 10.10 desktop version, AMD64
<volvering> cablop, i first installed windows and then  ubuntu
<aLeSD> where I canhow to set ssh server to use the current user passwd to login ?
<schnuffle> !dualboot | volvering:
<ubottu> volvering:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cablop> volvering, this is the right order, but if you moved or created new partitions...
<Curly_Q> The only two downfalls with this is that the typing is slow and and the response time or latency is not as fast as I would like it to be. I read there is a compression mode for VNC.
<volvering> cablop, the pc have 2 hd .. in the first i installed win and on the second ubuntu.. if i ceck on disk utility on ubuntu i can see the hd where win is installed is unmounted
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: FreeNX is a good alternative when you have only small bandwidth
<Curly_Q> Overall, UltraVNC for Windows and X11VNC for Linux works great.
<volvering> schnuffle, !dualboot | volvering:
<volvering> bash: !dualboot: event not found
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle, I will take a look at that. Thanks.
<Sterist> quick question, what is a "LBA" flag on a filesystem?
<cablop> what is your exact problem, volvering ?
<schnuffle> volvering: see what ubottu told you !dualboot is a command for the channel robot
<erUSUL> Sterist: is a caracteristic of the disk afaik. Logical Block Addressing
<deww> Sterist: stands for logical block addressng.
<Ja23> Hello! Maybe you can help me? My Problem:
<Ja23> Using DiskCreator I made a bootable usb drive with Ubuntu using 10.10-desktop-amd64.iso, when I run it on my computer there is no option for running it as a LiveCD, only for fixing an existing version of Ubuntu or for installing a new one
<sabgenton> llutz: do you think I need an equivalent to wireless-mode    managed
<deww> i think it's some trickery to allow larger disks to work without being constrained by the older cylinder head sector scheme
<sabgenton> the guide doesn't mention it
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle, have you used putty with UltraVNC? Do I just enable putty and run UltraVNC on top of it for tunneling?
<rishi> Am I the only one having problems connecting/downloading from the repositories? apt-get update, apt-get install are taking ages.
<cablop> volvering, you don't need to mount any partition to be able to mount windows
<cablop> they behave appart... maybe thereś a problem, and the problem is you maybe deleted the bootloader of windows 7
<cablop> i mean the mbr
<aguitel> rishi, change mirror
<iqpi> volvering: if you have 2 hd, you have to install grub on the hd that is configured in bios to boot
<rishi> aguitel: I changed from us.xxx to fi.xxx. (I am in Finland, btw)
<elFidel> rishi: i noted that aswell during the last weeks- mirror-change was a good solution
<Ja23> Can I create a liveCD from a DVD-RW?
<rishi> aguitel: Not much help till now.
<rishi> aguitel: What are you using?
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: es I have, you must activate remote portforwarding to use it: http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi
<elFidel> rishi: i guess there is more then 1 mirror in your country
<lighta> Sterist, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<brverg> hi why is that whenever i sign to this channel, i get the message "Couldn't look up your hostname"
<Sterist> erUSUL: do you know if LBA would cause recognition issues with some devices?
<deww> brverg: that's a server side message. your ip isnt resolving to a hostname and vice versa. no big deal
<erUSUL> Sterist: maybe if the bios is too old?
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle, thanks for the link. I am reading it now.  ;)
<Ja23> Hello! Maybe you can help me? My Problem:
<Ja23> Using DiskCreator I made a bootable usb drive with Ubuntu using 10.10-desktop-amd64.iso, when I run it on my computer there is no option for running it as a LiveCD, only for fixing an existing version of Ubuntu or for installing a new one
<lighta> with device you mean harddrive yeah ?
<Ja23> Does anyone know how to fix this? or if I could use a DVD to make a live CD?
<aguitel> rishi,in software sources under system administration
<aguitel> rishi,open it
<brverg> <deww> ok thx... lately my internet connection seems to abnormally slower than before. i contacted the network provider but nothing is wrong...
<bastidrazor> brverg: someone is leeching your wifi?
<brverg> <bastidrazor> how do i ensure that? btw i use dsl cable
<aguitel> rishi, in the fist tab it say:downloading for.... choose other mirror and then best mirror
<lighta> Ja23, any support can make liveUbuntu
<schnuffle> rishi: or the number of wifi networks in your area raised
<bastidrazor> brverg: do you have a wireless router?
<theprototype> Waddup ya'll =) . . anyone know how i can look at the source from a .sh file ??
<theprototype> i renamed to .txt with no joy. (i am a noob)
<schnuffle> theprototype: open it in a editor
<brverg> <bastidrazor> no
<rigved> Ja23: you can use a DVD to create a LiveCD, but I do not know about your USB Live System problem. just curious, do you get a screen (with black background) and a list of options (like repair and install etc.)
<rishi> aguitel: schnuffle: There is an outside chance that the Natty kernel backport for Lucid that is available from kernel-ppa has broken my Ethernet.
<bastidrazor> brverg: then you 'ensured' it well. :|
 * rishi keeps poking
<DJones> theprototype: I would have thought it was just nano filename.sh in a terminal or right click on the file and open with gedit
<theprototype> schnuffle any recommended editors? somehow this scrip is "trial" version, and i wanna take a look at it. I found it here http://fadzilmahfodh.blogspot.com/
<rigved> rishi: Natty support is available on #ubuntu+1. but i do not think that they provide support for backports
<brverg> <bastidrazor> speaking of that, my mozilla browser crashes if i open more than one tab of youtube at a time... something wrong with my flashplayer?
<aguitel> rishi, you want to install another kernel from ppa?
<Ja23> Hey rigved, when I boot from my usb I first get to choose my language, then the next screen has the options like repair and install, but the background Is purpley I think
<theprototype> schnuffle if you look at that script, it would be nice if u can tell me if it will actually do what it sais it will
<schnuffle> theprototype: gedit is alright
<rigved> Ja23: then it's proper. i don't know what's causing this problem. maybe someone else can help you
<bastidrazor> brverg: run firefox from a terminal and see why it crashes.
<brverg> <bastidrazor> if you don't mind, what is it i need to type in terminal in order to run firefox...?
<lighta> theprototype, isn't this just aircrack utility ?
<bastidrazor> brverg: firefox
<schnuffle> theprototype: the file i a binary and not a h script
<theprototype> lighta yes its a script for aircrack so i dont have to  type a lot. They just got it as a "Trial" script and im suspicious
<theprototype> schnuffle how would i open a binary file ?
<wewe> hi guys
<theprototype> schnuffle well i'll look that one up i guess
<wewe> i have some question
<schnuffle> theprototype: if you really want to open it, use a hex editor
<lighta> open to read what on ? that reverse engenering you have tool for this but depend on langage ot always possible to reverse it
<Curly_Q> Schuffle, is the 127.0.0.2 considered the loopback address for tunnelling?
<theprototype> schnuffle yea i just google searched and reading the wiki on binary files thats what it said =D
<brverg> <bastidrazor> ok... i've opened firefox via the terminal, now what shall i do? repeat what i did with firefox earlier?
<rigved> theprototype: type in the terminal - file filename.ext
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: not really
<bastidrazor> brverg: yes.
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: it's a coice
<schnuffle> choice
<Curly_Q> It seems like a bypass address for the 127.0.0.1 loopback.
<Pumpkin-> everything in 127.0.0.0/8 is loopback
<wewe> if i wanna run a program as root ?
<wewe> how can i do it
<Curly_Q> Pumpking nice explanation.
<popey> !sudo | wewe
<ubottu> wewe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<theprototype> rigved thanks didn't know about that
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: they use 127.0.0.2 to avoid conflicts
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle, that makes sense.
<rigved> theprototype: did that help?
<wewe> but i need it always like when i run it
<wewe> can i do as permission ?
<Curly_Q> I use VLC viewer and in Windows XP pro VLC sets up its own .hosts file due to the fact that VLC is a server for video.
<theprototype> rigved well i'm going to use a hex editor to look at it. but im not sure if my knowledge is extensive enough to decide if its trustworthy. it sais i wont need a dictionary for aircrack and WPA using that script, seems a bit far fethced
<scyte> Wat search engine do you guys use, I dont want to use google anymore!
<theprototype> scyte google with proxy switcher
<schnuffle> wewe: you can use setuid but you should know what you're doing cause it's a potential security risk
<rigved> theprototype: ok. glad to help
<scyte> theprototype I wil google proxy switcher to find more information about it
<wewe> i used GNS3 but the most feature it does work when i run it as root
<theprototype> scyte well, i think proxy is strictly windows, but basically route your traffic to look like your in a different country/city to get different results
<theprototype> scyte sorry, proxy switcher*
<scyte> theprototype i got foxyproxy with bt4 rc2 installed i am running a live usb
<scyte> theprototype would that do the same job?
<theprototype> scyte pretty much. depends on what kind info u put in there
<theprototype> scyte slow search results the further u get away from home or higher the ping
<theprototype> scyte of course
<theprototype> scyte hops w/e
<wewe> so if there is any command that i can do it once and the program work always as root
<scyte> theprototype ok thanks
<bastidrazor> wewe: what command?
<ejcweb> How would I go about updating from 10.04 to 10.10? I assumed that it might happen automatically as part of the normal updates.
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | ejcweb
<ubottu> ejcweb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lighta> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bastidrazor> lighta: that will not change distro versions
<lighta> ah sry =)
<wewe> i used GNS3 and all feature work perfectly on root so i need any command that can be do it once and the GNS3 work as root when i run it
<schnuffle> wewe: yes there is but as I told you, be sure you know what you do: chown root <program> && chmod u+s <program>
<wewe> the command should be in root mode , right ?
<schnuffle> wewe: yes
<theprototype> scyte np hope it helped =)
 * Magizian^xx^ is here to help individuals that want to run a bbs w/ntsh&unix shell on UBUNTU (see pic)  http://magizian.dyndns.org:20080/img/ntsh.jpg
<Daghdha> to slow
<theprototype> ugh. Anyone know how i would get the code out of a binary file by viewing it with GHex ?
<theprototype> i just want to look at it like it was while it was in txt format
<Daghdha> You need a dissasembler
<volvering> iqpi, grub is insstalled
<theprototype> Daghdha any recomendations for ease of use ?
<Daghdha> no
<Magizian^xx^> Btw, you can try the bbs/shells via telnet://magizian.dyndns.org:20023
<Daghdha> it's hard
<lighta> theprototype, I think aircrack would have been faster
<schnuffle> theprototype: I aggree with lighta
<exile> running maverick, suddenly none of my daemons (including sysklogd) are starting on reboot. networking also down for same reason. initctl lists them all as stop/waiting. initctl start rc gives "failed to start". any ideas?
<bastidrazor> Magizian^xx^: don't advertise
<theprototype> lighta lol yes. but i want to run scripts. i end up having to do this a lot ending with a LOT of typing which is no biggie but if a script exists i'd like to use it, and i'm not familiar with scrips at all
<jrib> exile: what changed since last time they did run?
<theprototype> light i know this is getting in to programming which is totally friggin COOL
<Magizian^xx^> I'm offering help setting up a bbs and shells in ubuntu.. not advertising.
<exile> nfi, nothing pertinent in /var/syslog
<Magizian^xx^> Giving a picture and demo.
<lighta> but just do a .sh script ? put your command there so you'll have your fast and simple
<schnuffle> theprototype: but the file isn't a scipt it's a binary
<Magizian^xx^> most haven't considered it.
<wewe> schnuffle: i did it , but it does not work as root
<Magizian^xx^> Do YOU know how to?
<bastidrazor> Magizian^xx^: this channel is not for bbs/shell toying.
<schnuffle> wewe: what does not work, show a ls -l <program>
<theprototype> schnuffle yes i'm sorry. lol i knows it binary (thanks to you), do people put files in binary to prevent people from easily looking at the "code" or whatever ????
<kaloid> Teste
<kaloid> Auguem do Brasil ae?
<Magizian^xx^> ..Cause I shouldn't get shit on for helping ubunt users setup services..
<Elitestatus> hey guys
<DJones> !br | kaloid
<ubottu> kaloid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wewe> chown root GNS3.desktop && chmod u+s GNS3.desktop
<lighta> well disassembling interesting too but hmm maybe more complicated then writing a bash script in my opinion
<jrib> Magizian^xx^: thanks, but it's better to wait for someone to actual ask a question about it first :)
<Magizian^xx^> ..you troll.
<wewe> this is the command i did
<schnuffle> theprototype: mostly a binray resilts from using C/C++
<wewe> i did it in root mode
<Magizian^xx^> question about it? look at the pic.. thats new stuff..!
<Magizian^xx^> +old stuff.
<DJones> !ot | Magizian^xx^
<ubottu> Magizian^xx^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wewe> so i need to restart ?
<jrib> Magizian^xx^: this channel is for answering questions asked by users.  If people just posted interesting articles without anyone in particular asking about it it would be chaos.  So please refrain from doing so in the future.  I appreciate your enthusiasm, but that's not how this channel works
<Magizian^xx^> no shit Djones.. quit shitting on me for helping ubuntu users setup bbs services.. bandwagoneer.
<kaloid> i need help
<schnuffle> wewe: show a ls -l GNS3.desktop
<exile> ps -aux shows nothing but init, ttyp0 and bash, where do i find upstart logs?
<kaloid> my amsn do not connect
<lighta> theprototype,  I used REC once was fine not perfect but fine http://www.thefreecountry.com/programming/disassemblers.shtml,
<bastidrazor> Magizian^xx^: by all means.. cursing gets your point across much better.
 * Magizian^xx^ is here to help individuals that want to run a bbs w/ntsh&unix shell on UBUNTU (see pic)  http://magizian.dyndns.org:20080/img/ntsh.jpg (test)  Btw, you can try the bbs/shells via telnet://magizian.dyndns.org:20023 
<DJones> !ops | Magizian^xx^ Spamming
<ubottu> Magizian^xx^ Spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Elitestatus> Does anyone know how to fix the fixed channel mode: -1????
<wewe> -rwSrw-rw- 1 root root 196 2011-03-09 01:12 GNS3.desktop
<DJones> Thanks jrib
<wewe> it is now work as root ?
<exile> no one knows what to do if sysklogd isnt starting on boot? i dont even know how to troubleshoot
<theprototype> lighta thanks for the headstart
<schnuffle> wewe:  .desktop is not binary, paste the conntent of te file to pastebin
<schnuffle> exile: dmesg
<theprototype> lighta thanks for the head start
<wewe> schnuffle,  so i need to go tot it's file and do the command again
<exile> schnuffle, its blank
<exile> even after restart
<lighta> you welcome
<jrib> weird
<schnuffle> wewe: so how do you start your app
<wewe> i save it as file in OPT and i put shorcut in Desktop
<exile> on the plus side i've learned a ton on how linux boots, on the negative i cant get anything to start except manually
<devkhadka> can i pause phptorec recovery process, and continue next time from the same point onward
<schnuffle> wewe: so you do the commands on the binary you ut in /opt
<zhyu> hi
<schnuffle> put
<Abhijit> hi
<jrib> exile: what changed since last time they did run?
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle I read the Smoothwall page. Is it necessary to have a 3rd box as a smoothwall server? Will do the tunnelling without a 3rd box?
<exile> wish i knew, there's nothing pertinent in /var/log/syslog, last message is about cron being killed by TERM. this is on a remote unattended server, just a whole lot of --MARK-- since then, then nothing as sysklogd didnt start after a reboot
<jrib> exile: can you start it manually?
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: you only need your box and the box yu want to connect to, nothing more
<exile> yes, but it won't catch anything on boot
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: and of course te remote box needs ssh enabled
<Curly_Q> OK thanks. Schematic diagram mentions a 3rd box.
<jrib> exile: how do you start it munually?
<wewe> schnuffle, i did it in the file but still it dose not work
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: it was the first hit from google, mybe I should lookup a better example
<schnuffle> wewe: can you be more precise about what is not working?
<Curly_Q> I am actually logged in with SSH. No that was a good example. I am sure I can find stuff on it. I appreciate you pointing me in that direction.
<exile> jrib: /etc/init.d/sysklogd start (also tried via initctl start rc, which fails)
<jrib> exile: ok, so we should figure out why it fails with initctl
<DECA> heeeeeelp :)   how to restore main top panel if you delete it ???
<exile> i'd love to know where that's logged to
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: the important part is that you use remote portforwarding
<exile> but upstart doco is very vague
<bastidrazor> !resetpanels  | DECA
<ubottu> DECA: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wewe> i have some topology that does work as root when i run it the program from terminal , so i need the program always work as root
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle, that was the lesson I gathered from this. I appreciate it.
<sacarlson> how do I get a history of what was installed with synaptic sorted by time?
<DECA> ubottu let me try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Curly_Q> At least I finally got the thing running.
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: FreeNX uses ssh by default to connect
<DECA> ubottu : thank you man
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastidrazor> DECA: you're welcome :)
<Curly_Q> That's good to know.
<DECA> where is a place with all that comand ?
<DECA> commands ???
<schnuffle> DECA: you meanthe robot commands?
<exile> jrib, do you know where to find the logs from initctl? upstart is vague at best, indicates it should be logged to syslog :<
<DECA> yes
<bastidrazor> DECA: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<jrib> exile: I don't.  I'll see if I can find more info.  Is there a reason you're using sysklogd though?
<DECA> bastidrazor :   thank you  man
<exile> came by default
<bastidrazor> DECA: you're welcome.
<DECA> :)
<exile> jrib: i have klogd in /etc/init.d too
<jrib> exile: what ubuntu version?  I seem to have rsyslog on all my systems
<DECA> bastidrazor : do you also lknow how to enable a usb at virtual box ?
<exile> maverick, but it was a VPS'd image
<exile> jrib, i can try apting it but i'm worried about making this more complicated even
<jrib> exile: no need, I was trying to understand the situation
<bastidrazor> DECA: if you installed the virtualbox-OSE version from the repo's then USB's will not work. you will have to install the version from virtual box's website.
<DECA> ohhh iseee
<DECA> yes i did that
<schnuffle> DECA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<jrib> exile: are you logging to a remote host?
<DECA> trhank you schnuffle
<bastidrazor> and i did not know the OSE version had a fix. good to know,
<schnuffle> bastidrazor: haven't tried it
<bastidrazor> i prefer vmware, so i have not tested the fix either.
<jrib> exile: also, start trying http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging to get more info on what is happening
<schnuffle> bastidrazor: I prefered vmware but moving to ESXi/KVM
<bastidrazor> schnuffle: more features? better support?
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle, when doing an apt-get to install FreeNX, how often do you use sudo apt-get update ?  And what about the sudo aptitude install freenx   ?
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: aptitude is the recommended way of installing it unites apt-get and apt-cache and has better dependency resolution
<exile> jrib, yes
<bastidrazor> Curly_Q: i personally apt-get update before i do anything else. uptodate package lists are important.
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  you 'sudo apt-get update' every time you add/remove repos.. or want to refresj the package listings.
<jrib> exile: yes, it's logging to a remote host?
<exile> jrib, yes i'm on a remote host - no grub
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure aptitude is really that recommended any more..  but some people perfer it..
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: Before I install a package I do a aptitude update, just to be sure to have the actual package list
<Curly_Q> I see. It is almost like a windows updater.
<bastidrazor> i thought aptitude was being phased out in the later versions of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  the apt update system  works MUCH better then windows update ever did
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  its not installed by default any more./
<jrib> exile: did you setup sysklogd to log to a remote host?
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: i guess no better way to phase out then not include.
<schnuffle> bastidrazor: really, hmm any reason for that?
<bastidrazor> schnuffle: no idea why they would drop aptitude.
<exile> jrib: nope, and i've seen that google result already :P (ps, i appreciate the help)
<exile> sysklogd logs normally when it's started
<exile> it just doesn't start on boot
<exile> which stops me from finding what's really wrong
<schnuffle> exile: what's about starting it in rc.local?
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the advice.
<exile> schnuffle, what do you mean?
<landingonwater> puzzling... never got wifi to work on ubuntu 10.10, but on Peppermint It works fine, and It show the "additional drivers" needed. Anyone got any idea why ? I thought I would be Peppermint who borrowed from Ubuntu ?
<solstice> hi. I tried the latest NN α3 and I was very very unimpressed. like 10.10 final I had to wait at least 5 minutes with the ubuntu logo on screen and the dots canging colors ! and after getting the screen with (you need 2.6GB and internet and (I don't remeber)) it stays there doing apprently nothing. I shut it down after 5 more minutes. wtf !
<schnuffle> exile: start syslog in /etc/rc.local
<Daekdroom> !natty | solstice
<ubottu> solstice: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> exile: you can add the redirection lines in the actual init script (even though the upstart link I gave is saying to do it for actual upstart jobs, just do it in the init.d script.  Although I guess you can do both and add it to the rc upstart job to see if it's actually useful).  Just redirect the output to some file you can get at later
<exile> schnuffle, rc.local has (practically) nothing in it, i'll add syslog there.
<solstice> it si not even alpha quality. worse than that
<rezaervani> Hi All,
<solstice> and I say that with the final release of 10.10 I had to wait at least 5 minutes too with the ubuntu logo on screen.
<teb_> Hi, I'm trying to activate a connection on the wlan0-interface using cnetworkmanager. But it complains that the device is not managed by networkmanager. Can anyone help me figure out where I can fix it so that it's managed?   No X available just a terminal.
<solstice> Why so slow ? some live cd boot in 30 seconds
<schnuffle> solstice: use bootchart to see where te time gets wasted
<bastidrazor> solstice: then stick with 10.04 and stop crying.
<solstice> I talk about the installation CD
<jrib> teb_: does nmcli behave the same way?
<bastidrazor> solstice: every liveCD i've used of ubuntu has booted in about 4 or so minutes. which is normal.
<andreylosev> I have 2 monitors.. is there an easy way to get different wallpapers on each?
<andreylosev> google didn't help
<solstice> bastidrazor: :-o
<teb_> jrib: I'll check
<schnuffle> !wallpaper | andreylosev:
<ubottu> andreylosev:: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> teb_: one way I guess that might happen is if you've setup the interface in /etc/network/interfaces (you don't want to do that)
<andreylosev> schnuffle, that's not what I'm asking
<schnuffle> andreylosev: oops that doesn' answer your question
<larious> Having a problem installing my EC226 Huawei USB Modem on ubuntu 10.04 TLs, can anyone help me to solve this issue
<schnuffle> :)
<andreylosev> also I love your nick
<exile> jrib, so i'm confused, you want me to add something to /etc/init.d/sysklogd
<jrib> andreylosev: compiz used to have a plugin to do that.  No idea if it still does.  Might try #compiz
<MrUnagi> any way to view meta data in terminal?
<bastidrazor> andreylosev: if you're using 1 desktop that spans both monitors then you need to gimp out a wallpaper with two images. if  you're using two xservers then it is straight forward.
<rezaervani> I got error : gnomeConf.sh not found when try to install cheops-ng on my Lucid. Anyone can help ?
<Logan_> !modem | larious
<ubottu> larious: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<jrib> exile: yes, I'm suggesting you add ">> /tmp/upstart.log 2>&1" to the line that actually attempts to start the daemon in the appropriate init.d script
<exile> jrib ok attempting that
<teb_> jrib: there is a network config for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces.  Would that also ruin the possiblity to control wlan0 by networkmanager?
<MrUnagi> er is there any way to view id3 tag info of mp3s in terminal
<schnuffle> MrUnagi: what meta data?
<jrib> teb_: I don't believe so
<theprototype> Always about business in here. hardly ever a joke cracked, (until a newb that doesn't word his question correctly comes around) . . . I like that.
<Slice> You have been kicked from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Logan_> !info id3tool | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: id3tool (source: id3tool): Command line editor for id3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Slice> :(
<jrib> Slice: you likely want #winehq
<Slice> cheers
<jrib> MrUnagi: mp3info is one of I'm sure a dozen ways
<Daghdha> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1394031/26c40464/van_dun_naar_dikkie.html    UNBELIEVABLE
<Logan_> !ot | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rezaervani> Hi All, i can find libgnome-dev package on lucid, where is it now ?
<jrib> rezaervani: libgnome2-dev?
<rezaervani> sory, i mean i can't find libgnome-dev package on lucid, where is it ?
<Daghdha> Oh sorry, wrong channel :P
<rezaervani> OK, thanks, I can find libgnome2-dev
<teb_> jrib: nmcli gives the same error about the device not being managed by networkmanager
<abc> haolou
<scotty^> Hi all.  I'm running Lucid and accepted the proposed update to Firefox 3.6.15.  I then successfully launched Firefox, it checked my addons (which are only the the standard Ubuntu ones) and showed the home page.  I then closed Firefox.  Shortly after I did something else which crashed my system.  Now when I launch Firefox from the panel icon all that happens is the mouse pointer turns into the spinning circle (denoting busy) for a while a
<scotty^> nd then back to a normal pointer.  Firefox doesn't load and is not on the list of processes in the System Monitor.  If I type "firefox" at a command prompt I get this error - "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".  I have tried reinstalling libcanberra-gtk-module but the problem persists?
<scotty^> Can anyone help me?
<gemelais> no te veo
<jrib> teb_: searching for that message in google has a lot of people changing "managed=false" to "managed=true" in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and restarting network manager.  I don't know what that does though
<Ascavasaion> I have a dual boot... Windows 7 and Ubuntu.  I mount the NTFS partition with /dev/sda2/      /media/ntfs     ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 in the fstab file.  All the files in it are owned by root though.  How do I make it that my user can change file info etc there?
<rems> hello !!!
<rems> i have aproblem !
<rems> hello there, i want to install the svn amsn version compiled to get the farsight extension and when i typed ./configure the result is : http://justpaste.it/edit/370512/a05f1797 .... i did the make install and everything, amsn is installed... in the end of the "./configure" it is writed that farsight is well installed, but when i go on amsn and i test the webcam is says that the farsight extension is not activated... :( an
<rems> y idea?
<FloodBot2> rems: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrUnagi> good lord
<Ascavasaion> I have a dual boot... Windows 7 and Ubuntu.  I mount the NTFS partition with /dev/sda2/      /media/ntfs     ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0 in the fstab file.  All the files in it are owned by root though.  How do I make it that my user can change file info etc there?
<rems> :)
<rems> :)
<scotty^> Has anyone see this before? - "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jrib> scotty^: what ubuntu version?
<scotty^> 10.04
<jrib> scotty^: where is this firefox update coming from?
<scotty^> Update manager.
<jrib> scotty^: pastebin: apt-cache policy firefox
<scotty^> Sure - can u remind we of the pastebin URL?
<scotty^> I mean URI
<Logan_> !pastebin | scotty^
<ubottu> scotty^: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teb_> jrib: already tried to change that one back and forth, but not working.  Guess I'll just have to google some more :) Thanks for the help
<jrib> teb_: try commenting the eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces and reboot (just to troubleshoot)
<schnuffle> Ascavasaion: use umask,uid,gid options, mask=007,gid=046,uid=0
<jrib> teb_: you have physical access, right?
<Ascavasaion> ta schnuffle
<scotty^> Thanks Logan.  Actually I've just realised that using pastebin will be tricky without a working web browser.
<Logan_> !pastebinit | scotty^
<ubottu> scotty^: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<AlwaysUltra> .
<scotty^> Cool, thanks
<jrib> teb_: what's the exact command you execute by the way?
<[segfault]> scotty^: Are you running 10.04 32-bit or 64-bit?
<teb_> jrib: I'll try that as soon as I'm next to the box and can go into it physically
<teb_> cnetworkmanager --acti "system,connectionname,wlan0,"
<Curly_Q> Schnuffle what is "Nomachine key for installation?"
<jrib> teb_: not familiar with cnetworkmanager.  Does "nmcli con" display the interface?
<scotty^> Ok, the requested command output is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/578316/
<larious>  Having a problem installing my EC226 Huawei USB Modem on ubuntu 10.04 TLs, can anyone help me to solve this issue
<teb_> jrib: and "nmcli con up id 'connectionname'"
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: What did you install?
<scotty^> I'm running the 32bit version of Lucid.
<Curly_Q> sudo /usr/lib/nx/nxsetup --install
<Curly_Q> ------> It is recommended that you use the NoMachine key for
<Curly_Q>         easier setup. If you answer "y", FreeNX creates a custom
<Curly_Q>         KeyPair and expects you to setup your clients manually.
<Curly_Q>         "N" is default and uses the NoMachine key for installation.
<FloodBot2> Curly_Q: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[segfault]> scotty^: k, just thought getlibs might help you if you were running 64-bit.  Have you already tried removing it completely and re-installing?
<teb_> jrib: nmcli con displays the connection yes
<teb_> jrib: but no interface
<jrib> teb_: try with uuid instead of id
<larious> Having a problem installing my EC226 Huawei USB Modem on ubuntu 10.04 TLs, can anyone help me to solve this issue
<Curly_Q> I tried to use pastebin but could not copy and paste using ssh.
<jrib> teb_: nmcli con up uuid long-string-blah-blah
<teb_> jrib: same problem, device not managed
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: I think I used the default keys
<Curly_Q> OK I will do that.
<jrib> teb_: ok don't know then.  You probably have to dig into network manager docs (do they exist? :P) or wait for someone else
<teb_> jrib: i'll try to restart the network settings completely and see if i can get it working from the start....must have done something strange at some time
<scotty^> larious - A lot of Huawei USB modems had trouble being installed on Lucid due to their real or potential inbuilt storage which caused them to be detected as CDROM's.  In most cases this was due to the modem having buggy firmware and was solved for most models by a firmware update from your mobile carrier.
<teb_> jrib: thanks for trying :)
<yuchen> 中文
<scotty^> [segfault] - not yet, I was hoping to avoid that.
<Logan_> !zh | yuchen
<ubottu> yuchen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<scotty^> jrib - is there anything unusual about my apt-cache policy firefox?
<jrib> scotty^: no
<scotty^> :(
<jrib> scotty^: change your theme
<Curly_Q> I guess that's it Schnuffle, I will download putty and try to tunnel into FreeNX. Thanks for the help. I will tell you what happens from there.
<scotty^> Where are the themes stored?  Can I just rename the file/s?
<jrib> scotty^: System -> Preferences -> Appearance  changes themes
<jrib> scotty^: what's the output of "ls /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so"?
<ruan> right click > change desktop background > themes as well
<scotty^> oh, _that_ theme :)
<rigved> scotty^: /usr/share/themes/
<scotty^> I thought u meant the Firefox theme/persona.
<amiss> root
<amiss> aramis
<ruan> amiss: ?
<DannyButterman> Hi again there
<amiss> password
<ruan> hi.
<Logan_> amiss: Do you have a question?
<scotty^> It echoes the same path back to me
<windows_> hello
<mint-eClaire> Hello
<popey> hello mint-eClaire
<jcwwe> h iclair
<airtonix> scotty^: themes can go in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<DannyButterman> Can someone help me with a laserjet p1566 that cannot wake up from its 'desactivated' mode ? It works at startup but after several minute without printing, it  enters this desactivated mode and then I can't print any more
<mint-eClaire> I am trying to get nvidia drivers to work but I broke X instead :( there was an error
<airtonix> mint-eClaire: helps if you include the type of nvidia card you have
<mint-eClaire> oh, it is an 8800gtx
<ruan> DannyButterman: sounds like some kind of power saving mode
<mint-eClaire> 786mb or whatever
<airtonix> mint-eClaire: same as me, describe what you did please
<Logan_> DannyButterman: I don't think this is the right place for that question - you'd have better luck contacting HP
<airtonix> mint-eClaire: (i'm also assuming you're using lucid or maverick)
<mint-eClaire> umm, I installed the nvidia-current package using synaptics package manager
<scotty^> Unfortunately I don't have any other themes available on this system due to installing a beta version of a newer GTK+ previously - since then I have ignored GTK+ updates presented by update manager but Firefox updates have still worked.  this one worked once too, but I think the crash just after I shut it down (possibly while it was still unloading from memory?) has broken it.
<mint-eClaire> yes, the current version of mint is based on maverick I think
<Logan_> !mintsupport | mint-eClaire
<ubottu> mint-eClaire: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<airtonix> mint-eClaire: derivatives of ubuntu are not supported here
<sre-su> Like hoe majority of KDE application's config/settings are stored in ~/.kde , where are GNOME application settings stored?
<jrib> scotty^: erm, what does that mean exactly?  You compiled gtk?
<ruan> sre-su: ~/gnome2 ? maybe
<mint-eClaire> ok... =.=
<airtonix> sre-su: are you sure? most kde apps store config in ~/.config or ~/.local, where as most gnome strict applications store config in either gconf or ~/.gnome2
<scotty^> jrib - yes, but at the time I didm't know to use checkinstall instead of make install
<jrib> scotty^: so get rid of it
<airtonix> sre-su: you might even find that some gtk applications store their config in ~/.config
<scotty^> happy to get rid of it - do I just use Synaptic to install what it thinks are the latest packages?
<larious> Having a problem installing my EC226 Huawei USB Modem on ubuntu 10.04 TLs, can anyone help me to solve this issue
<jrib> scotty^: you likely compiled it to /usr/local/.  If there isn't a "make uninstall" rule that you can use, then you'll have to delete it yourself
<scotty^> larious - A lot of Huawei USB modems had trouble being installed on Lucid due to their real or potential inbuilt storage which caused them to be detected as CDROM's.  In most cases this was due to the modem having buggy firmware and was solved for most models by a firmware update from your mobile carrier.
<sre-su> airtonix: I'm searching for settings stored by gworldclock
<sre-su> !info gworldclock
<ubottu> gworldclock (source: gworldclock): Displays time and date in specified time zones. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-9ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 38 kB, installed size 204 kB
<blackshirt> larious: what the problem ?
<airtonix> sre-su: i'd try : locate gworldclock | grep /home/$USER
<sre-su> larious: Is that TATA Photon + usb modem?
<larious> USB broadband with  the win xp driver
<PERCEVAL> somebody help
<airtonix> sre-su: if it's too much output then pipe it through less: locate gworldclock | grep /home/$USER | less
<sre-su> airtonix: There is no o/p at all from that comman
<sre-su> d
<PERCEVAL> issue: HP print doesn't work completely well
<Abhijit> PERCEVAL, ask
<Abhijit> !details | PERCEVAL
<ubottu> PERCEVAL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PERCEVAL> i've benn installed 2 kind of hplip and the problem persist
<sre-su> airtonix: That's not working here
<PERCEVAL> thanks for your attention Abhijit
<DannyButterman> Logan_ : I wish they would help me, but I think they would tell me to report the issue to the sourceforge hplip team, and I'll have to wait an indefinite amount of time for an answer after that :s
<airtonix> sre-su: have you run the program yet ?
<sre-su> airtonix: Yes
<airtonix> sre-su: have you looked at the manpage for the program?
<DannyButterman> ruan: this is a power saving mode. unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be a way to get rid of it
<larious> Having a problem installing my EC226 Huawei USB Modem on ubuntu 10.04 TLs, can anyone help me to solve this issue
<scotty^> larious: - A lot of Huawei USB modems had trouble being installed on Lucid due to their real or potential inbuilt storage which caused them to be detected as CDROM's.  In most cases this was due to the modem having buggy firmware and was solved for most models by a firmware update from your mobile carrier.
<sre-su> airtonix: Yes, nothing useful in it to be used for my current need
<airtonix> sre-su: what is your current need?
<scotty^> larious:  Can you hear me?
<sre-su> airtonix: I want to see the settings file
<airtonix> sre-su: for timezones?
<DARK_OM3N> hey guys im running the latest ubuntu deskop in a virtual box VM and i cant get it to do anything more then 800x600?? how can i force it/
<gumus> hi all
<airtonix> DARK_OM3N: research guestadditions
<sre-su> airtonix: I've used this package before and had saved certain timezones. Now, I'm on different system but I've the copy of old home and /etc of the system on which it was used. So, I'm unable to locate the config folders or settings folder for the app, to restore it on my current system so that I don't have reconfigure again
<gumus> having difficulties with downloading java -_-'
<PERCEVAL> hey people, somebody know something about hplip stuff?
<airtonix> sre-su: http://man.free4web.biz/man1/gworldclock.1.html
<gumus> Package sun-java6-fonts is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<AbuBadr> hi there
<gumus> hi
<gayle> gumus: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<sre-su> airtonix: I've seen it from terminal using man gworldclock
<AbuBadr> how to install java to chrome???
<gayle> gumus: If you want the easy way...
<jrib> gumus: if you want sun's java, have you enabled the partner repository?
<airtonix> sre-su: not sure what to say, i'd look at the files it describes in ther
<gumus> well i didn't activate anything intentionally?
<gumus> absolute beginner ^^
<AbuBadr> how to install java to chrome???
<jrib> gumus: you need to enable the partner repository if you want sun's java
<jrib> !java | gumus
<ubottu> gumus: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<beer_brouwer> does anyone know when firefox 4 will be available for ubuntu?
<rezaervani> I got this : configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install - when try to install cheops-ng on my lucid. What should I do ?
<ruan> but openjdk works if you dont need sun java
<PERCEVAL> abubadr: take a look at the java website
<gayle> AbuBadr: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin  #Should work for you too.
<gumus> the main reason why i want to download the java is that i want to play chess. i need to launch Jin
<gayle> gumus: icedtea6-plugin should work fine for you.
<gumus> icedtea6-plugin hmm would it be enough ?
<gayle> gumus: Yes
<rems> hello there, i want to install the svn amsn version compiled to get the farsight extension and when i typed ./configure the result is : http://justpaste.it/edit/370512/a05f1797 ....
<gayle> gumus: Try it and see.
<rems>  i did the make install and everything, amsn is installed... in the end of the "./configure" it is writed that farsight is well installed, but when i go on amsn and i test the webcam is says that the farsight extension is not activated... :( any idea?
<gayle> gumus: Give me the url and I'll try it out for you.
<gayle> gumus: But seems to work fine on everything I've tried it on so far.
<gumus> gayle: you mean icedtea right?
<gayle> gumus: The site you want to play chess on...?
<AbuBadr> PERCEVAL, yes but without any success
<gayle> gumus: Yes, icetea is a java plugin.
<gayle> gumus: I was saying you could give me the URL to the site you play chess on and I'll see if the icetea plugin works on it.
<AbuBadr> gayle, thanks it works now but i think sun java is better    how to use sun java?
<gumus> gayle: so far , i found jin and fics but failed to launch any of them so, doesn't matter which website :D
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Pici> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ruan> how is openjdk different from sun java?
<gumus> gayle: any kind of recommendatiton would be appreciated
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus Add partner repository:
<keith27> why do i have like thousands of blocked connections from different ips on port 1 over the past 2 days?
<mrowa> @ruan: openjdk is free/open, while sun java is proprietary
<Green1> ä
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<ruan> mrowa: yeah i know, but what are the software differences?
<ruan> eg. performance
<mrowa> @ruan: actually for most uses you can use openjdk (which is default in ubuntu), but it's not a problem to install sun java
<Green1> Längere Texte bitte nicht in den Chat kopieren! Benutze stattdessen http://pastebin.com/ : kopiere den Text in das große Textfeld, klicke auf "Submit" und teile uns die URL mit, auf die du autmatisch weitergeleitet wurdest.
<mrowa> @ruan: for example, MineCraft didn't want to run on openjdk ;)
<gayle> gumus: AbuBadr sudo apt-get update
<gumus> gayle: ok. trying now
<ruan> mrowa: minecraft runs on openjdk for me
<ruan> perfectly fine, perfect fps
<gayle> gumus: AbuBadr sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<mrowa> @ruan: software differences? Not much.
<DJones> !de | Green1
<ubottu> Green1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gayle> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<mrowa> @ruan: I just know, that many people had problems with running it on openjdk (me too)
<AbuBadr> gayle, Error: need a repository as argument
<VirusScan> So for some reason when I try to set a default font in gvim it is not taking it. Is it different then mvim? "set guifont=Monospace:h8"
<gayle> AbuBadr:  sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<Zuhaitz> Hi
<AbuBadr> gayle, same error
<VirusScan> hi
<Zuhaitz> Is it posible to join Gnome TErminal in different language sessions using tabs?
<gayle> AbuBadr: Oh, I see... just a sec.
<VirusScan> yes
<Zuhaitz> VirusScan is a bot, yes?
<ruan> lol
<Zuhaitz> XD
<VirusScan> yes
<larious> ./usb
<keith27> what uses port 1 ?
<mrowa> I've go a question, where can I post a question about naming of applets in ubuntu polish translation? :> Some of the names tell nothing :>
<ruan> keith27: have you tried checking with netstat?
<mrowa> (not only in polish, but I'm using polish translation)... what can you tell from "session applet
<mrowa>  ;)
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus  The "Ubuntu Software" tab displays a list of repositories or "Channels".
<mrowa> ("session indicator applet")
<ruan> mrowa: session indicator applet.. indicates sessions?
<AbuBadr> gayle, where is that tab??
<Dr_Willis> Repositories being called channels.. makes me feel old./ heh..
<gayle> AbuBadr: Main Menu: System > Administration > Software Sources.
<mrowa> yes, the problem is, the name (when you try to add it to panel) says nothing. Especially, when you accidently deleted the original one.
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus Or:  Synaptic : System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager : >> Settings >> Repositories.
<ruan> for some reason, software sources doesn't appear for me under administration, however it launches from terminal. is there a reason for this?
<ruan> also appears in synaptic
<cesar_A> Hi, how can i make squid get the right acl allow all
<cesar_A> hello?
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  i think they removed the icon and left it in some submenu of some other apps. I think alacarte lets you reenablwe that icon.
<VirusScan> guifont=Monospace 8
<mrowa> @ruan: modify gnome menu, in "administration" you can check it to appear
<ruan> ah, main menu editor
<mer_ge> is firefox 4 coming to the official ubuntu 10.04 repos?
<ruan> mer_ge: it will most probably
<mer_ge> nice!
<ruan> mer_ge: when its out of beta that is
<ruan> not sure if it is already in repos as beta
<Zuhaitz> Is posible to create different gnome terminal profiles for different language sessions? Thanks.
<mer_ge> I mean if it'll be just part of a system update
<iceroot> mer_ge: no
<Dr_Willis> I would think it may become to backports
<AbuBadr> gayle, ok opened that.. what to do next?   sorry i'm new to linux
<mer_ge> backports? or some ppa?
<iceroot> mer_ge: ah sorry, 10.04 yes, but only because it is lts and ubuntu is not building firefox from source, just using the mozilla binaries
<iceroot> mer_ge: in all other ubuntu releases there will be no featurte update like ff3.6 - 4.0
<mer_ge> okay
<iceroot> mer_ge: on ubuntu 8.04 the ubuntu-team was also putting a newer version in the repos from thunderbird and firefox because of the binary-build
<iceroot> mer_ge: but that step will happen if firefox 3.6 is no lomger supported by mozilla
<mer_ge> oh
<mer_ge> that may take a while
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus When it askes for the url put in:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<ruan> my packages have unmet dependencies, how can i repair them?
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus add the sofrware source  partner
<dKingston> does anyone know anything about live wallpapers?
<gayle> AbuBadr: Are you on 10.04?
<jrib> ruan: provide more details
<ruan> jrib: about 15 packages broke for some reason
<jrib> ruan: provide more details :) (hint: pastebin)
<Zuhaitz> Is posible to create different gnome terminal profiles for different language sessions? Thanks.
<AbuBadr> gayle, yes  10.04
<ruan> ok
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus When it askes for the url put in:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/g513YcYC
<gayle> AbuBadr: SO you are adding the repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner to your sources
<gumus> gayle: i somehow managed to add repo. and has just pressed the OK in the terminal for java installation ^^ thx
<jrib> Zuhaitz: you can try just setting LANG in each one
<gayle> gumus: Very good.
<gayle> gumus: That should do it for you.
<larious> Need a link to download libusb-dev.deb for my intel system
<gumus> gayle: i'll let you know
<jrib> ruan: what unofficial repositories have you enabled?  What packages have you installed outside the repositories?  Pastebin: apt-cache policy libc6 tzdata
<gayle> gumus: AbuBadr I'm installing on this system as we speak
<jrib> larious: why not just use apt-get?
<gayle> gumus: AbuBadr 48%
<gumus> gayle: now for alternative config i got this. * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      manual mode   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java       63        manual mode
<ruan> http://pastebin.com/dudHMHcN
<ruan> jrib: ^
<jrib> ruan: and my two questions?
<ruan> jrib: i have installed nothing outside of the repos, and no unofficial ones enabled
<gumus> gayle: it asks me to choose one option among 3 "auto mode, manual mode
<gayle> AbuBadr: Are you getting it?
<jrib> ruan: what did you execute to obtain the results in your first pastebin?
<gumus> i'll go for 0*
<AbuBadr> gayle, you're genus    can you just get in my system and install that for me.. i was trying for 3 days!!
<AbuBadr> gayle,  nob
<ruan> jrib: sudo apt-get remove tzdata
<gayle> gumus: Oh I don't know, but I would say auto mode...
<jrib> ruan: why?
<ruan> jrib: was attempting to remove it from update manager list
<gayle> gumus: AbuBadr 82%
<jrib> ruan: why?
<rooty> is there anything that support mass renaming of movie files/folders
<ruan> jrib: since i dont need it
<gayle> rooty:
<ruan> jrib: no daylight savings or anything
<jrib> ruan: why do you believe you don't need it?
<jrib> ruan: you need it
<ugliefrog> im trying to completely remove all traces of a program...but when i use (apt-get remove --purge "program name") i still see remnants of config files and directories...i need it all gone....everything is there a wild card? or is best to fresh install
<ruan> jrib: eh.. my time is perfectly correct
<rooty> yea gayle ?
<ruan> jrib: what would tzdata be needed for?
<jrib> ugliefrog: what remnants do you see?
<gayle> rooty: Yes,
<jrib> ruan: it's a dependency of the libc6 package.
<rooty> mind sharing the app name
<gumus> ok then, it's now time to reinstall the jin
<ruan> jrib: oh ok
<AbuBadr> gayle,    "AbuBadr: gumus add the sofrware source  partner"    how to do that?
<gayle> rooty: Let's say you want your .MP3 extenions to all say .mp3
<scotty^> OK, I was able to remove the newer GTK+ I compiled by using sudo make uninstall.  This made all the themes available again so I switched themes and then back again.  I then restarted my system.  My desktop looks a bit better now and all my controls and indicators (buttons, progress bars, list boxes, combo boxes etc.) look a _lot_ better (they like like they used to).
<gayle> rooty: for i in *.MP3; do mv "$i" "`basename "$i" .MP3`.mp3"; done
<acicula> ugliefrog: purge does not remove config files created after installation
<gayle> AbuBadr: Main Menu: System > Administration > Software Sources.
<ugliefrog> jrib, In the file system the directories are still there...im trying to setup a mythtv box on a seperate pc (nightmare) but i need to start a new
<gayle> AbuBadr: you are also 10.04 right?
<scotty^> Firefox still wouldn't start, although the error I was getting when typing firefox at the command prompt was gone.
<gumus> gayle: worked fine! Thanks a lot
<jrib> ugliefrog: dpkg -S /path/to/file  will tell you what package is responsible
<ugliefrog> acicula, so you have to find them by hand...or by eye :)
<AbuBadr> gayle,  yes 10.04
<acicula> scotty^: you may want to run a check to see what files have gone missing that were overwritten by your make install and subsequently deleted by uninstall
<acicula> ugliefrog: correct
<ugliefrog> jrib, so that commands lists the package i want to remove
<acicula> ugliefrog: there are standards though, so /etc, /var and /home depending on the program
<scotty^> So I followed [segfault]'s suggestion of removing firefox and reinstalling it.  Firefox now works again!
<scotty^> Thankyou to everyone for your assistance!
<[segfault]> scotty^: yay :)
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus When your done, go to http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp to test.
<rooty> gayle, i was looking for something down the lines of api lookup and renaming according to that. I have over 2k movies public i goto rename
<acicula> ugliefrog: data isnt purged either btw
<scotty^> <group hug>
<gayle> rooty: Well, I don't know then.
<dKingston> ok, uh
<dKingston> where is compiz in ubuntu?
<gayle> AbuBadr: gumus Mine works....
<rooty> might end up writing something. windows users have a wide variaty of options to choose from
<scotty^> acicula - OK.  How do I do that?  I forgot to mention that after the make uninstall and theme switching I also ran update manager and installed the available gtk+ updates.
<gayle> rooty: Well, it's probably out there.  But I just find it quicker to user CLI.
<jrib> rooty: apt-cache searh mass rename  should turn up a couple of such tools.  But you can just use a basic for loop or « rename » with a regular expression if you prefer
<acicula> scotty^: dunno, but im sure dpkg or apt has an option to check if its missing any files
<wakawaka> Hi guys, I'm in a pickle. I've been dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.0X. Today, when I try to choose Ubuntu from the boot loader, some message flashes on the screen extremely quickly about a file not found, and then the system restarts. There is a considerable amount of work I haven't backed up (foolishly), so I really need to recover it. What do I do?
<ruan> wakawaka: can you boot into recovery mode?
<OerHeks> dKingston, compiz is already installed, all you need is compiz manager
<rigved> wakawaka: or you can use the LiveCD
<dKingston> OerHeks: where is it?
<dKingston> on apt, i mean
<wakawaka> ruan, I don't think so, the boot loader only has Windows 7  and Ubuntu as options. Perhaps there is an advanced options screen?
<rooty> not looking for regex  renaming thats easy
<ruan> wakawaka: is this windows bootloader or grub?
<OerHeks> dKingston, after install, it shoul appear in System > Pref
<rooty> something similar to this http://www.therenamer.com/screenshots.html
<dKingston> got it
<wakawaka> ruan, let me check to make sure. I'll be back
<jrib> rooty: did you run the apt-cache search mass rename  command and look at the results?
<gayle> AbuBadr: Did you get it yet?
<Ububegin> I get this error " Kernel panic - not syncing :VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) ....."  I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and cant boot in... Any ideas
<rooty> yes jrib
<gayle> AbuBadr: If not, see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jinwei> haha
<jrib> rooty: did you try any of the results?
<jinwei> yeah
<llutz> rooty: "man rename"
<rooty> none of those point towards what im looking for jrib
<AbuBadr> gayle,  installing right now  :)
<Guest44979> keyboard language
<gayle> AbuBadr: Very good.
<AbuBadr> gayle, 29%
<rooty> llutz, im not looking for a rename script like that
<jrib> rooty: well a couple of gui tools turn up.  What wasn't acceptable about them?
<acicula> ugliefrog: it means it can not find your hard drive
<fahad> hello guys
<spmccann> hi fahad
<rooty> jrib none of them looks against imdb or themoviedb
<acicula> ugliefrog: Ububegin correction, it cant find its root partition
<sudipta> is there a virus for linux?
<jinwei> anyone?
<fahad> hey spmccann, how are you?
<ruan> !av | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<rigved> Ububegin: grub is unable to load the root partition
<Ububegin> rigved: what shld i do now ?
<acicula> Ububegin: did you change disk orders, add disks or have custom grub options ?
<scotty^> wakawaka - If you can use another machine to burn an Ubuntu LiveCD you can boot from that and access your work.
<jrib> rooty: ah, well this is a different question
<gayle> sudipta: Not really.  Bottom line is you don't have to user any type of anti virus software.
<spmccann> good fahad hows the wonderfull world of free software treating you today?
<Ububegin> acicula: No.. nothing
<sudipta> because yesterday when i double click a .ini file my upper paner jast vanished!
<rooty> jrib so know the more detailed question do you have suggestions
<fahad> nice, but i have a little issue with wireless
<sudipta> queer
<acicula> Ububegin: boot the livecd/usb stick first and try recovering grub, sec let me find you the link
<wakawaka> ruan, its windows loader
<acicula> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spmccann> fahad ok whats the issue ?
<rigved> Ububegin: this is an option. re-install grub like acicula ^^ said
<acicula> !grub2 | acicula
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<fahad> when i connect to an AP, it lasts for a while, and then i lose connectivity especially with surfing the net using internet browser
<ruan> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<jrib> rooty: there's imdb-rename in the imdb-tools package but it is a command line application (I believe)
<fahad> AP uses WPA2 encryption
<jack_> What is the best DVD ripping software? I'm looking for an alternative to using dvdfab in wine.
<gavinwu> smplayer
<rooty> i hate gui cmd for life. thanks jrib ill have a look
<rigved> wakawaka: as an alternative, install grub2 to the MBR and boot Windows from there. use LiveCD like ruan suggested ^^
<spmccann> fahad wjhat version of ubuntu are you using
<fahad> version lcid 10.4
<sudipta> because yesterday when i double click a .ini file and my upper paner jast vanished!can anyone tell me why this happened?
<rigved> wakawaka: you probably did a Windows update that changed the boot.ini in C:\
<jrib> rooty: ah, when you asked for something similar to therenamer.com I assumed you meant the gui part originally :)
<wakawaka> rigved, ah that makes sense
<Jeruvy> sudipta: can you pastebin the ini file?
<jack_> gavinwu: does this rip dvds? it looks like a player
<Ububegin> rigved: So i use LiveCD and reinstall grub2 , issit
<sudipta> <Jeruvy>no...I deleted it :)
<wakawaka> rigved, I originally installed ubuntu FROM windows. Do I just reinstall?
<fahad> version lucid 10.04 , correction
<gavinwu> o,sorry
<rigved> Ububegin: yes
<Jeruvy> jack_: try mencoder
<rigved> wakawaka: ohh. that means that you have wubi installed
<sudipta> <Jeruvy>besides i could not be able to open it up myself in grdit
<Ububegin> rigved: sorry issit sudo apt-get install grub....
<Jeruvy> sudipta: suggestion.  Don't click on unknown files :)
<spmccann> fahad . what wireless card are you using ?
<wakawaka> rigved, yes, I have the .disk image
<jack_> thanks jeremydei
<jack_> Jeruvy: even
<fahad> intel wifi 5300
<rigved> !fixmbr | Ububegin
<ruan> wakawaka: is there a reason why you can't access the files using windows?
<ubottu> Ububegin: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wakawaka> ruan, the files are stored in a 17gb .disk image. How can I open that?
<Ububegin> rigved: kk, i will read the docs... thanks
<rigved> Ububegin: use the RestoreGrub link
<spmccann> fahad i've pmed you
<rigved> Ububegin: if you have a problem, ask on the channel
<ruan> wakawaka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21264/how-to-open-wubis-disk-files-under-windows
<wakawaka> ruan, thanks so much!
<ruan> wakawaka: might work
<noob> hi
<rigved> wakawaka: still, i would suggest that you create a 40 GB partition and install Ubuntu to that. this much space will be more than enough for most types of work...
<toto__> anyone there using spotify? or grooveshark?
<noob> comparing ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 7.04 i should say WOW WOW WOW Oh My God this is gr8 :)
<toto__> one says login failed (password resetted, no way) the other one says flash blocked
<wakawaka> rigved, that's a good idea. I'm just worried about recovering the files in the .disk. UNfortunately the program in ruan's link doesn't work on .disk files
<acicula> toto__: using a free account for spotify?
<toto__> acicula, yes
<GaLaXY_XZ> Hello, desktop-base-trinity proposes to erase gnome-core.. would it be possible to coinstall trinity-kde3 with gnome?
<gayle> noob: It just keeps getting better...
<wakawaka> aha, wait I just found a good fa
<wakawaka> q
<GaLaXY_XZ> Kde3 has been my DE of choice incase I need a Gui for years
<toto__> acicula, you mean i have to pay, and it ll work?!
<acicula> toto__: unless it changed recently spotify does not yet work for free users on linux
<gumus> guys, what was the command for creating shortcuts ?
<gayle> gumus: YOu mean symlinks?
<rigved> GaLaXY_XZ: funny, i just read the exact same line somewhere today, on the web!
<gayle> gumus: Or icons ?
<toto__> acicula, it s crazy, cause it s said to be experimental... so i can t pay for something that clearly moght not work
<gumus> gayle: i mean every time i want to run jin ; i cd to folder and type ./jin... i want to create shortcut to desktop instead of that
<noob> I would like to know a way to minimize the bandwidth needed by ubuntu update i mean why to have a system on a cd that needs updates worth 450 MB ... i have a 3G connection with a quota .. plz tell me a way to make updates smaller :)
<xxy> 你好！！
<acicula> toto__: As we haven.t found a reliable way to display ads yet, this version is only available to Spotify Premium subscribers.
<gayle> gumus: ln -s /path/to/one/file /path/to/symlink
<ruan> !cn | xxy
<ubottu> xxy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<gumus> gayle: got it . thx
<rigved> gumus: man ln - it will tell you about all the options
<GaLaXY_XZ> ;p i just can't have peace with kde 4 !rigved
<AbuBadr> gayle, thank you very much   now i'm done  finally  :)
<toto__> as for grooveshark: it says it "seems a flash blocker is installed" and i should deactivate it... uh?
<gayle> gumus: Right-click on an empty space on the desktop and choose "Creat Launcher"
<gayle> AbuBadr: NP
<acicula> toto__: i dont know grooveshark
<toto__> acicula, ok so it will work if I pay. but are the files in high quality?
<toto__> i mean: is it flac? wav?
<rigved> gumus: sorry, didn't see gayle's post.
<toto__> or is it crappy mp3
<deno> hi there
<gumus> rigved: it's ok .np
<xxy> OK？
<acicula> toto__: look on spotify i suppose
<deno> do you know how could it be possible that after uninstalling a library, modifiying it and reinstalling it,the program uses the old lib?
<toto__> acicula, ok i ll go. i d like to try it before paying though...!
<acicula> toto__: though spotify is dirt cheap already for what it provides
<GaLaXY_XZ> just use xdg-desktop-icon
<noob> when delta updates system will be implemented on ubuntu ???
<acicula> toto__: just remember its not a download service, its a streaming service of sorts. could try wine with the windows binary of spotify though
<toto__> acicula, well, it may be dirt cheap, it it provides things i don t want, (bad quality - not my music), it s stupid and pointless to pay, ... any amount...
<acicula> deno: it has to do with the way dynamic library loading is handled
<toto__> acicula, wine thing! sure! good idea!
<toto__> thanks!
<deno> acicula, uhm but if the old one there isn't anymore, how could it be possible?
<acicula> toto__: well i wont argue sound quality, thats for the individual to decide, but if you are expecting high res flac you might as well give up on finding any audio service
<xxy> can you tell me ? we are you form?
<xxy> where
<ruan> !ot | xxy
<ubottu> xxy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acicula> deno: its not
<deno> acicula, in /usr/lib there isn't for sure
<Jinxed-> What could I have done to my /etc/crontab to have made it so it doesn't start my scripts on restart?
<rob_> hi: I'm having a problem with this bug. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444503 looks like it was patched in the evolution mail trunk in 2008... so i'm confused
<gayle> Jinxed-: What seems to be the problem?
<gayle> Jinxed-: crontab doesn't have anything to do with startup scripts
<motaka2> When I export a documen in pdf format in open office word the quality of image , reeduces, what should I do?
<Jinxed-> gayle: well I have a bunch of bash scripts that I added to the crontab file in /etc/crontab and none of them are starting
<hsuanyeh> Hi there!  I lost my default "dhcpd.conf" (I know it sounds stupid...), but does anyone know how to recover that?  Is there any way to generate one for me?
<gayle> Jinxed-: That's not where you put them.
<acicula> deno: i dont understand, try describing the problem and what you did
<gayle> Jinxed-: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Jinxed-> gayle: I believe that's where I have always put them in the past...
<ruan> motaka2: solution: go to Tools > options > Print, print to file options
<Jinxed-> gayle: I'm trying to have my bash scripts start on restart
<deno> acicula, I have a library
<deno> I have disinstalled it
<deno> I modified some cpp files and put some printf
<deno> compiled
<deno> and reisntalled
<deno> but these printf are not shown
<acicula> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deno> k
<motaka2> ruan: how should I change the setting , it seems it zis set to the highest point by default
<milamber> hsuanyeh: what version of ubuntu?
<hsuanyeh> 10-10
<acicula> deno its not really clear what you are trying to do, but seems you have trouble debugging your code more then anything else
<hsuanyeh> milamber: 10.10
<acicula> deno: are you sure your code compiles correctly and that the code execution path traverses those printf statements
<deno> acicula, no it's not taht
<ruan> motaka2: is reduce bitmaps disabled, and set to highest quality?
<milamber> hsuanyeh: dhcp server?
<antek> hello
<ruan> motaka2: enabled**
<hsuanyeh> milamber:  yes..  I installed a program that replaced the dhcpd.conf, and now I want to revert back to default..
<kilian_> ping :)
<deno> acicula, yes. I commented also some printf that are always shown and they are not shown anyway..
<antek> pong :-)
<milamber> hsuanyeh: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server
<hsuanyeh> milamber:  actually, 10.04 LTS...  I thought I upgraded...
<kilian_> aha, thanks :)))
<motaka2> ruan:  reduce bitmap is enabled and is set to 600dpi
<hsuanyeh> milamber:  thanks!  I am trying..
<tarabaz> hi all - i have problem with mta poor reputation? few domains complains about it. my domain and ip is not on any black lists
<Jinxed-> gayle: I basically have a bunch of tasks that I need to start when I start my machine, a couple of which run at the root level
<acicula> tarabaz: there is more that affects reputation, ip block, geo , isp, etc
<hsuanyeh> milamber:  doesn't work...
<milamber> what was the error/what didn't work?
<hsuanyeh> milamber: error:  invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<tarabaz> acicula: how can i diagnose it?
<tarabaz> i need to know who is my enemy ;)
<acicula> dunno
<gayle> Jinxed-: /etc/init.d  is where you want to place your scripts
<rany27> What program can I use to draw some logic gates structure?
<tarabaz> isp is blacklisted in uce level 3 but i already paid for making an exclusion
<tarabaz> so ip is clean, domain is clean
<hsuanyeh> milamber: syslog message here: http://pastebin.com/EqPpdejk
<tarabaz> geo - poland is clean
<gayle> Jinxed-: /etc/init.d  is where you want to place the scripts you want to run at root level.
<[segfault]> tarabaz: you should check your sent mail logs and make sure that the mail you have sent is the mail you intended to send, just in case you are spamming w/o your knowledge
<milamber> hsuanyeh: did you define your subnet in the config?
<rany27> yea
<DARK_OM3N> is there a way to SSH to another ubuntu server from ubunru desktop right out the box?
<gayle> Jinxed-: startup scripts will run as root unless otherwise specified
<hsuanyeh> milamber:  maybe not..  can you tell me how?
<gayle> Jinxed-: Or unless ran as user.
<h00k> DARK_OM3N: yes, open a terminal, ssh user@otherserver
<ruan> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DARK_OM3N> h00k: thank you
<milamber> DARK_OM3N: you have to install a ssh-server
<noob> is installing debdelta in ubuntu will make updates smaller ?????
<h00k> DARK_OM3N: you have to set up the ssh server, however
<DARK_OM3N> h00k: the ssh server side is running :)
<milamber> !dhcp | hsuanyeh
<ubottu> hsuanyeh: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Jinxed-> gayle: I believe you can reference the location of your scripts with /etc/crontab using @reboot <user or root> /home/user/my/script/location.sh
<tarabaz> segfault: logs are clean
<DARK_OM3N> h00k: works great, thank you
<gayle> Jinxed-: The things you want started as user is best done via System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<[segfault]> tarabaz: maybe you are getting a poor rep due to a neighboring IP's blacklist?  have you searched for neighboring IPs on the blacklists?
<gayle> Jinxed-: Just click on Add and add what you want.
<milamber> hsuanyeh: here is a tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<tarabaz> neighboring are blacklisted but my are clean
<tarabaz> how can i prevent it
<noob> plz how to debdelta in ubuntu ????
<Jinxed-> gayle: how would you add a bash script as a startup program... also why is one way "better" than the other... I'm honestly curious
<alexxino> hello
<hsuanyeh> milamber:  thanks!  I will look into that.
<Pleyadis> hi :)
<alexxino> im intalling squirrelmail!
<alexxino> :)
<[segfault]> tarabaz: other than choosing another IP block or service, I don't know that you can without just grunting through it and increasing your rep over time.
<Pleyadis> And.. successful? %)
<xik> target: sony  weapon: LOIC   hive: loic.anonops.in   port: 6667   chan: #loic
<alexxino> in progress of configuration xd
<Pleyadis> Oh.. Ok ok)))
<acicula> tarabaz: thats the whole point of reputation based filtering
<alexxino> im borring xd
<alexxino> any tool cool
<gayle> Jinxed-: Ubuntu uses upstart system. And well, I guess you'd say there's just a right way and a wrong way.  puting scripts in /etc/crontab is not the right way.  Never has been far as I can tell.  I don't know any distro that  has ever put startup scripts in /etc/crontab
<alexxino> to install in ubuntu?
<Pleyadis> virtual pc maybe?
<alexxino> nah!
<alexxino> installed xd
<Pumpkin-> gayle: you can put @reboot entries in cron, putting them in /etc/crontab would be a bit odd, but would I imagine work.
<Pleyadis> and......?)
<alexxino> nice!
<Pleyadis> So, don't bore :)
<Mahjongg> hello, two ubuntu boxes A and B. A apt-get updates and sees the new chromium 10 packages, B apt-get updates too but doesn't see the new packages. Both enabled universe and multiverse... what else can it be?
<keith27> what might use port 1 that would cause me to have thousands of blocked connections on port 1 over the past few days?
<gayle> Jinxed-: /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf controls execusion of traditional scripts added manually or with update-rc.d to traditional runlevels in /etc/rc*
<alexxino> any tool to view the desktop more fine?
<ruan> alexxino: what do you mean? a different gui?
<gayle> Jinxed-: is the way it used to be done.  But ubuntu no longer uses the runlevel system.
<Pleyadis> 3d desktop... can't remeber name >.<
<alexxino> beril¿?
<alexxino> compiz?
<Pleyadis> aha, compiz
<ruan> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9.1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ruan> hmm
<milamber> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Pleyadis> !reallife
<Pleyadis> :/
<alexxino> \connect
<alexxino> any theme of gdm?
<Pleyadis> [17:57] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reallife   -- doh :/
<alexxino> hehe
<ruan> lol
<[segfault]> Mahjongg: you can always try adding the chromium daily ppa if you get desperate.
<Pleyadis> oh.. is it possible to disable messages like "joined/left channel" on xchat?
<vivek200912> java.lang.NullPointerException while performing jdbc programming...can anyone help?
<alexxino> yes its frustating
<fairuz> I'm becoming old and always forget stuff... what is the command to see which command I can do with sudo?
<ruan> not sure, but i know there is a way on irssi
<fairuz> :D
<DJones> Pleyadis: Right click on the channel name, there's an option to hide joins & parts
<jatt> you can do any command with sudo
<ruan> on irssi it's /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +LEAVES +QUITS
<Pleyadis> DJones> thanks!
<alexxino> hide join parts msg
<ducktype> i've messed up my libc gcc g++ etc... how force reinstall
<ducktype> ?
<blackstorm_> bonjour
<Pleyadis> no no, xchat for me more sutuabe :)
<sougata> vivek200912, look at the line which throws the exception, you are calling a function on a null object
<ruan> wait, +PARTS?
<h00k> vivek200912: that isn't an ubuntu specific issue, you could try #java
<ruan> hmm
<[segfault]> !fr | blackstorm_
<ubottu> blackstorm_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AnubArack> guys how can I screenshot or even record video of the desktop while I hit logoff ?(like this guy http://youtu.be/N1O1R2-rdEU )
<[segfault]> AnubArack: use a virtual machine like virtualbox or vmware and record that.
<Pleyadis> +1
<edbian> +1
<AnubArack> [segfault], i saw he used that but my install is persistent :( no other way? at least screenshots?
<Nahlidge> Anyone know of some Partition Recovery software? Two partitions were accidentally deleted during a re-install (an 18GB partition with roughly 6gb of data that I need and a 680gb partition with the afore-mentioned 18gb backed up to it)?
<edbian> AnubArack, Who cares what the host OS is.  Install Ubuntu in a virtual machine inside Ubuntu
<AnubArack> when I hit print it does "think" for a second but nothing appears
<progre55> hi guys. is it possible to specify a system-wide alias for a hostname? just like you'd map an IP address in /etc/hosts, but I need to map a long domain name to a shorter alias, and afaik, I cannot do that in /etc/hosts
<rjgonza> why not in etc/hosts?
<AnubArack> edbian, i spent like 2 hours to get to this state of the od (with themes and software, configs and what not :(
<progre55> rjgonza: because it's not an IP address.. or mb I'm missing smth
<AnubArack> od = OS*
<progre55> rjgonza: the actual IP address behind the domain might change.. so I just need to map my alias to the domain name
<[segfault]> AnubArack: sorry, but I don't know of anything that will do what you are looking to do.
<AnubArack> no problem, i'll see if I can start gnome-screenshot before the login screen
<[segfault]> AnubArack: It is *possible* that you could clone your current setup and put it into a virtualbox disk image, then use that, but I think it might be easier to just configure a virtual machine from scratch.
<rjgonza> progre55: only thing I can think of is some kind of url shortener, goo.gl or something like that
<gayle> Pumpkin-: Yea, you can put them anywhere and then symlink to /etc/init.d/
<progre55> rjgonza: I was told you could specify it in the search line in /etc/resolv.conf
<[segfault]> progre55: yes, or if you have a decent router, you can do it there with dnsmasq or other settings as an alternative.
<progre55> let me have a look at that..
<gayle> Pumpkin-: Sorry, just now saw your comment
<gayle> Pumpkin-: But the normal place to put them is in /etc/rc* directories
<erUSUL> progre55: in /etc/hosts --> "the.ip.goes.here super_very_long_name short_name" ?
<progre55> erUSUL: but as I said, the IP might change, and I want the lookup to be external. I just want to shorten the domain name itself for usability
<progre55> erUSUL: because the server is on amazon, and I'm binding the elastic domain name to a shorter alias
<progre55> and if you know, the amazon IPs change constantly
<trukosh> progre55: add "search long.domain.name" to /etc/resolv.conf - then you can communicate with the hostname only.
<progre55> trukosh: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<inad922> hello
<miketomdool> hi
<Smile42RU> hi all ... I can not marry with Postfix + Dovecot and RoundCube, who can help me?
<d10g0> change to qmail :)
<Smile42RU> >_<
<inad922> I've installed an ubuntu box with /boot on raid1 with the alternative install disk. Everything went fine I installed some programs restarted a few times with no problem. I packed the box and powered up and now I get an fd0 read error and prompted to grub rescue. Anyone has a guess what might cause this?
<ikonia> Smile42RU: postfix and dovecot are well documented, roundcube is just webmail that will work with any imap server
<erkan^> !blackberry
<ikonia> inad922: the fd0 is not a problem, ignore it
<inad922> Yeah ok but it doesn't boot...
<ikonia> inad922: how did you build the raid array, mdadm ?
<v0lksman> Smile42RU, lots of good howto's on the subject here:  http://howtoforge.com/
<inad922> Umm I guess that was behind it. But I used the debian installer from the "alternative" install disk
<missbos> hi askum
<missbos> ada yang bisa bantuin saya
<ikonia> inad922: so you installed ubuntu 10.10 from the alternative CD and configured raid from within the CD Installer ?
<Smile42RU> thanx all... go smoke man :)
<ikonia> missbos: english only in this channel please.
<inad922> ikonia: Prolly fdisk -> mdadm -> mke2fs was it
<ikonia> inad922: did you do that process, or did the installer ?
<inad922> ikonia: Yeah I made the partitions -> I made raid arrays -> I made filesystems
<inad922> ikonia: The installer
<ikonia> inad922: please listen to the question, did YOU do that, or did the installer
<ikonia> ok, the installer
<ikonia> inad922: so if it's dropping to the grub rescue prompt it is because it cannot see the raid array for /boot
<ikonia> inad922: boot from a rescue format and try to manually start the array, see if it complains
<inad922> ikonia: It's intresting since I managed to boot several times before this.
<ikonia> inad922: or the machine can't see the disks/partitions check they are visible
<Swirlberry> i loved ubuntu on my old laptop i had but with this new one in 1366x768 widescreen it looks awfully skinny......
<ikonia> inad922: it's not really interesting that you've booted before, as you're having a problem now, so those boots mean nothing
<Swirlberry> the other distros too
<user> hi
<user> im new
<user> never used irc before
<ikonia> !topic | user
<ubottu> user: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Nahlidge> Anyone know of some Partition Recovery software? Two partitions were accidentally deleted during a re-install (an 18GB partition with roughly 6gb of data that I need and a 680gb partition with the afore-mentioned 18gb backed up to it)? Am currently running testdisk, but I'd like options incase this one doesn't work.
<numexa> hi, i installed ubunt 10.04 server, now when i boot it, it appear that the e1000 device inside the machine is too new for ubuntu 10.04 driver, how can i solve it easily? can i do it somehow without compile new kernel? does ubuntu have any package for such thing that i can just d/l from the internet?
<inad922> Nahlidge: testdisk?
<ikonia> numexa: why do you think it's too new ?
<inad922> Nahlidge: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Nahlidge> currently running that^
<nishant> numexa, is it a new network card
<numexa> ikonia: it doesn`t load my eth0 device...
<ikonia> numexa: ok, why does that mean it's too new ?
<triptec> is there a new domain or port for msn, empathy doesn't work for me
<ikonia> numexa: what does the logs say ? does it see the device and not load a module, load the wrong module, not see the device, etc
<numexa> so what could be the problem? in lspci i see the network card...
<numexa> lspci show the device, ifconfig -a doesn`t show anything
<numexa> this what i know
<nishant> are you conected using the same network card , meaning you dont get the full funcionality of the device ?
<ikonia> numexa: lspci is nothing to do with the device, ifconfig will only display it once the device is configured and working
<user> one question, i want to connect to a wlan-network with my ubuntu server but the network name has a "!" in it... how can i solve this problem?
<numexa> so what should i do ?
<ikonia> numexa: so, what do the logs say, does it see the device and load the wrong module, load no module, not see the device etc etc
<Nahlidge> rename the network name, by removing the '!'?
<numexa> ikonia: you want me to fetch the logs from where?
<numexa> ikonia: dmesg ?
<ikonia> numexa: dmesg is valid, have a look through it
<numexa> ok
<user> how can i rename the network easily?
<ikonia> numexa: if you don't know where to look for logs, I'd strongly advise you to not look at compiling a kernel for no reason
<Nahlidge> login to the router via browser?
<ikonia> numexa: that's not meant rude, just as a warning
<user> but it will affect all the other clients in the network, doesnt it?
<Nahlidge> they'll just have to reconnect to it
<user> hm
<user> kk thx
<numexa> ikonia: i look on the logs, and it doesn`t seems to have anything interesting
<sougata> numexa, lshw -C network 		
<sougata> *sudo
<numexa> ikonia: i had to run manualy modprobe e1000
<MagicJ> I have an old beige box and a spare usb wifi dongle - can I make this, easily into a wifi router?  If so, how?
<numexa> sougata: let me run it
<ikonia> numexa: what happens when you mod probe it
<sougata> numexa, do you see the driver ?
<Gent> Does anyone here happen to know other locations than ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins and /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins where plugins are stored on ubuntu?
<numexa> sougata: It say Unclaimed on the network, and say it is intel coroperation device...
<larriv> hey i got a problem mounting my iphone in ubuntu 10.10. when i conect my iphone it says : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<sougata> nuxema, did you use sudo ?
<numexa> yea i think, let me rerun
<Gent> nevermind, found it I think
<numexa> sougata:yea i ran it with sudo
<sougata> numexa, did you have the driver installed ?
<larriv> hey i got a problem mounting my iphone in ubuntu 10.10. when i conect my iphone it says : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<numexa> sougata: i used the default installtion and then ran sudo modprobe e1000...
<topaz1> i have ATI radeon 5430 HD and after installing the latest drivers on Unbunt 10.10 the opengl screen saver causes my system to crash
<rjgonza> when I try to put my machine into sleep/hibernate I get a message that it could not freeze usb8 and then just sits at a screensaver
<sougata> numexa, modprobe loads a module into the kernel, you have to first know what your wifi card is , and then get the driver
<numexa> sougata: this is not wifi card, this is an e1000 network card....
<morphles> Does nvidia have any kind of official ppa for ubuntu?
<San> San
<San> hey
<spow> Hi, i'm having trouble with wpa_supplicant, is there a way to prevent it from launching ? I renamed its folder in /etc/ and killed it but it keeps reappearing !
<San> can we hack
<San> you guys use LOIC
<topaz1> * correction ATI Radeon HD 4250
<Abhijit> !ot | San
<ubottu> San: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<San> what the hell
<sougata> numexa, I am unware of any such card :-(
<numexa> sougata: this is the standard intel network card..
<topaz1> ubuntuimran@ubuntuimran-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<topaz1> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<topaz1> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<topaz1> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4250
<topaz1> OpenGL version string: 3.3.10237 Compatibility Profile Context
<FloodBot2> topaz1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION:how to find out on which usb port the usb modem is connected on
<sougata> numexa, cool
<topaz1> oops
<fahad> hello guys
<missbos> hallo
<topaz1> hello all
<missbos> what doyo help fahan
<greg3000> Ubuntu 10.10 minimal install, with TightVNC and Openbox installed.. vnc starts with an xterm but I can't type, move the window, or open a menu when I click on the desktop.. any ideas?    Here is my xstartup file: http://pastebin.com/zU4n5N61
<missbos> halo topaz
<topaz1> any one here to having issues with ATI radeon and opengl screen savers
<San> which IRC lets hackers come together
<trukosh> thauriswulfa: "lsusb"
<fahad> i have a little issue with wireless, any help??
<thauriswulfa1> trukosh: it don't show that
<DJones> !hacking > San
<ubottu> San, please see my private message
<sineau_> hi all
<San> Djones you hack?
<[segfault]> San: try #script-kiddies >D
<v3ctor> San: you are barking up the wrong tree, please read the private message
<DJones> San: Hacking is offtopic for the ubuntu channels
<San> <v3ctor> what do u mean?
<LjL> San: this channel is about Ubuntu support, please keep it on-topic
<topaz1> i need help and raise my hand , any one looking after ATI users
<fahad> im using ubuntu 10.04 lucid, and have a little issue with wireless
<Mahjongg> [segfault], thank you
<fahad> anyone could help ? please
<Mahjongg> that ws it
<[segfault]> Mahjongg: np :)
<greg3000> and I had a small query Xtightvnc server
<v3ctor> fahad: be as specfic as you can about your problem
<topaz1> i need help with ATI AMD driver , please help?
<inad922> ikonia: It's quite relevant btw since something that got installed f*cked up my configuration and even if I fix it it can do it again...
<fahad> hey v3ctor, when i connect to AP, the connectivity lasts for a while and then the connectivity goes down
<greg3000> Can anyone take a peak at my xstartup file: http://pastebin.com/zU4n5N61   I've got Ubuntu 10.10 minimal install,  TightVNC, and Openbox installed..    vnc starts with an xterm but I can't type, move the window, or open a menu when I click on the desktop.. any ideas?
<San> Your channel is like an old man conference
<topaz1> does any one have issues with ATI AMD driver and opengl screen savers?
<expiation> I need a program to restore a partition I accidently erased, testdisk isn't working, any ideas?
<wisevoyager> fahad, se my private msg
<fairuz> hi
<fairuz> how to redirect output from make to a file?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<topaz1> hi
<fahad> v3ctor, how to check the private message here?
<Abhijit> fairuz, make > file.txt ??
<fairuz> Abhijit: dont work
<fairuz> :D
<Abhijit> fairuz, make < file.txt?
<topaz1> :'(
<Pici> fairuz: make > file.txt 2>&1
<thauriswulfa2> QUESTION: i have huawei e1550 3g modem  and trying to use it on wammu , but it is asking for usb port on which this device is , but i don't know tried lsusb but no success, plz help
<Abhijit> Pici, what is 2>&1 ??
<bitabit> I run Ubuntu maverick meerkat. the system is not detecting cd-rom driver before starting it throws the following message:
<bitabit> van@ivan-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep through
<bitabit> [    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF write-through
<bitabit> [   20.248641] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<bitabit> [   20.251011] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<FloodBot2> bitabit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitabit> [   20.253642] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<thauriswulfa2> QUESTION: i have huawei e1550 3g modem  and trying to use it on wammu , but it is asking for usb port on which this device is , but i don't know tried lsusb but no success, plz help
<Pici> Abhijit: Send STDERR to STDOUT
<Abhijit> !reoeat > thauriswulfa2
<v3ctor> Abhijit: 2>&1 means also send errors to the file
<Abhijit> Pici, ok
<San> is ububntu 11 out
<San> stable release
<[segfault]> topaz1: what specifically is the problem you are having with your ATI setup?
<Pici> San: No, not until April 28th.
<bitabit> sorry
<topaz1> after installing the AMD ATI drivers and try to set opengl screensaver the system locksup freezes which doesnt happen with the open source drivers
<bitabit> done now
<San> thanks <Pici>
<[TK]D-Fender> San: Ubuntu YY.MM <--
<fairuz> Pici: ty
<San> what is that
<bitabit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578406/
<Pici> San: The release numbers indicate the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<ninjah> I setup an ssh tunnel to connect to squid. The output on the cli says I don't have access when I try to use the proxy. Any ideas why?
<sorsis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent link doesn't work
<Abhijit> v3ctor, yeah
<San> Can somebody teach me how to use this?
<[TK]D-Fender> San: To use what?
<bitabit> my error is about cd-rom mounting
<San> this
<San> IRC
<bitabit> any idea?
<[TK]D-Fender> San: You're already using it.
<San> yea but it has no ethics?
<[TK]D-Fender> San: do you have a more specific question maybe
<gayle> San: You ask questions,  Others answer them.
<[TK]D-Fender> San: Protocols don't haev ethics.. this room has certain guidelines
<San> gayle: Thanks!
<jiltdil> how to use ssh in wan ?
<Abhijit> !irc | san
<ubottu> san: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gayle> jiltdil: Same was as you do it on your lan
<Abhijit> !guidelines | San
<ubottu> San: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fahad> how to switch between typing languages in Ubuntu 10.04??
<Abhijit> !ibus | fahad
<ubottu> fahad: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Abhijit> fahad, using ctrl + space bar
<ZacLnxNewb> Can someone tell me why my window borders are missing?
<San> Thanks for all the help Ya'll!
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, which ubuntu version you are using?
<ZacLnxNewb> The border that you can click on to drag the window around, and the minimize, maximize, and exit buttons are missing
<jiltdil> gayle:can u plz tell me the command for it as for lan we uses ssh ip
<ZacLnxNewb> 10.10 netbook/desktop
<gayle> ninjah: The squid server is for the browser.  Is your browser unable to get to it?
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  10.10
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, do this gtk-window-decorator --replace
<gayle> jiltdil: ssh user@###.##.##.#
<bitabit> my cd-rom is not being recognized by the system. Ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578406/
<ninjah> gayle: Browser is configured to access the squid server over the ssh tunnel. It should work. But its not.
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  It's not installed.
<gayle> ninjah: The squid server is not on your LAN?
<bitabit> zaclnxnewb: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-615824.html
<ninjah> No
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, whats not installed? that command dont need anything to be installed
<wisevoyager> bitabit, put the cdrom into your drive then try reboot your machine
<bitabit> okay U ll try taht
<ninjah> gayle: Its in the cloud. That's why i have an ssh tunnel.
<bitabit> I ll Try that*
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  gtk-window decorator is not installed
<ZacLnxNewb> and it gives me the option to install it
<topaz1> i need idea on compiz indirect rendering option when used with ATI Driver
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, please copy paste the command as it is. dont type
<greg3000> Can anyone take a peak at my xstartup file: http://pastebin.com/zU4n5N61   I've got Ubuntu 10.10 minimal install,  TightVNC, and Openbox installed..    vnc starts with an xterm but I can't interact with the screen, any clues?
<gpfs> Any recommendation running 10g nic
<ZacLnxNewb>  gtk-window-decorator --replace The program 'gtk-window-decorator' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit: there
<fahad> Abhijit, ctrl and space bar does not work
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, oh. i dont know about how to get back the border for your window manager. that command was working here until lucid.
<jfo8759> hi i'm installing wubi and i want to know how do i decide on installation size?
<Abhijit> fahad, what do you actually want to do? do you want to type in your language? or just change a keyboard layout?
<gayle> ninjah: Tell the browser to use port 22 to access the proxy
<topaz1> any one can talk about the benefits of using indrect rendering
<topaz1> with compiz
<spow> I have a problem with my wifi connection, I made it work on my school's PC with the Belkin G wireless dongle but I don't manage to do it on my home PC even though I did exactly the same thing : create an ad-hoc network on another computer, kill wpa_supplicant and move it to another folder, edit /etc/networks/interfaces to add 'auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp' and then ifdown / iwconfig/ ifconfig / ifup wlan0
<varun_> PROBLEM WHILE PLAYING MUSIC IN UBUNTU 10.10,need help
<ninjah> gayle: I setup port 3128 as the local port.
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  This issue appeared when I installed Compiz
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, ammm then you can try that command by installing compiz-gnome. but i am not sure about it if you need it. do on your own responsibility. i think you are using some other window maanger there in maverik.
<Logan_> !codecs | varun_
<ubottu> varun_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greg3000> Any idea why I would not be able to interact a VNC display??
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  Installed that and ran that command youtold me, now the bars are back. :D
<varun_> i have the codecs ,dual sound appears while playing mp3
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, nice!
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  Thanks. :D
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, welcome!
<greg3000> Can anyone take a peak at my xstartup file: http://pastebin.com/zU4n5N61   I've got Ubuntu 10.10 minimal install,  TightVNC, and Openbox installed..    vnc starts with an xterm but I can't interact with the desktop.. any ideas?
<terry> greg3000: What server are you using?
<greg3000> terry: I'm using TightVNC server
<erkan^> have firefox --> firefox.deb ?
<Fireblasto> Any good video editors out there for ubuntu?
<fahad> Abhijit, i want to type in my language
<[segfault]> greg3000: the server may be set to view-only by default.  I have run into that before.. make sure to check it.
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  um, but the settings aren't remaining for newly opened windows
<bitabit> booting with a cd-rom in doesnt solve the problem:http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/
<Abhijit> !ibus | fahad use this see this wiki
<ubottu> fahad use this see this wiki: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<greg3000> [segfault]: I'll search for the option
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  That command seems to apply the bars to currently open windows online.
<mehdi> does anyone encounter this error while installing enlightment by any chance? error while loading shared libraries: libedje.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, yeah there is some problems. i am really not sure about what they have done in maverick.
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, try to submit bug on launchpad or see is there are already bugs or workaround
<wisevoyager> spow, see my private msg
<Logan_> !cinelerra | Fireblasto
<ubottu> Fireblasto: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<terry> greg3000: If you used tightvnc to start the server, it should have told you where to connect.  Like ###.##.##.#:1 or something like that.  So use vncviewer ###.##.##.#:1
<bitabit> did anyone have the same problem?
<Fireblasto> ty Logan_ :)
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  I switched window managers, it seems to be working correctly.
<greg3000> terry: yes I'm able to connect, just not interact
<spow> wisevoyager: did not receive anything as of yet
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, yeah ok
<wisevoyager> http://ryanunderdown.com/linux/cracking-wep-using-backtrack.php
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit: Sorry, I'm not very experienced with linux. >.>
<terry> greg3000: What command did you use to try to connect?
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, yeah you will learn. see omgubuntu.co.uk. askubuntu.com ubuntuforums.org and tldp.org linux.com
<marienz> is anyone here getting spam from xt-600?
<niko> niko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[segfault]> marienz: yep.
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit: Do you know how I can get my desktop effects working?
<bitabit> I need help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/
<marienz> [segfault]: can you /msg me it, please?
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  I'm on a 1201n Asus with Nvidia GPU
<terry> greg3000: Show us the command you used to try and connect.
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, which effects?
<greg3000> terry: vncviewer -q 0 -compresslevel 0 -bgr233 localhost:5901
<RonyBirra> Hi/Hola!
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  Nevermind, you seem to have solved all my problems.:D
<terry> greg3000: localhost?
<Abhijit> ZacLnxNewb, O_o
<greg3000> terry: I'm using some port forwarding so it' acts like localhost
<RonyBirra> Someone can help me with a problem? / alguien puede ayudarme con un problema?
 * Abhijit solved his problem without answering his question!!!!
<[TK]D-Fender> marienz: I did.
 * Abhijit wants a pie!!!!
<ZacLnxNewb> Abhijit:  You complete me! :D
<marienz> [TK]D-Fender: can you /msg me the spam?
<terry> greg3000: well, I don't know  how you did that
<rwat> greg3000: couldn't you have made things a bit more complicated ;-)
<jiltdil> whaen i cheking service sshd status it says unrecognized service why?
<Abhijit> ??
 * Abhijit is confused
<RonyBirra> i need a antivirus for my linux dis. ubuntu / necesito un antivirus para linux distrib. unbuntu
<greg3000> terry: it's just a ssh tunnel, I use them all the time
<greg3000> rwat: hehe been there ;)
<bitabit> cd.rom driver is not being recognized by the system ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/
<terry> greg3000: You don't have to specify the port number, just the vnc screen number, (which if it's the first or only one you've started, it will be 1)
<Diverdude> How do i untar .tar.gz file in commandline?
<Abhijit> !untar
<terry> greg3000: Just use the IP address.
<greg3000> terry: it's all the same in this situation
<raido> Diverdude: tar -xzvf filename
<greg3000> Diverdude: tar -xzvf
<terry> greg3000: i.e. vncviewer 192.168.1.5:1
<greg3000> raido beat me to it
<rwat> greg3000: so you get a fully working vnc connection, except that it doesn't work with your keboard/mouse?
<greg3000> rwat: correct
<Diverdude> thx
<raido> greg3000: :-D
<rwat> greg3000: which vnc server are you using?
<greg3000> rwat: and I run 'vncserver' to start it on the system
<rwat> ok
<greg3000> rwat: XtightVNC
<jiltdil> raido:what does z stand in -xzvf?
<bitabit> cd-rom driver is not being recognized by the system Ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/ please help
<terry> greg3000: you mean tightvnc, right?
<rwat> greg3000: I'm assuming you're not using -viewonly
<marienz> jiltdil: gzip-compressed. You can actually omit that on nonancient versions of tar, it'll autodetect it.
<greg3000> rwat: correct, just the plain command 'vncviewer' run by the user who is owns the destkop I want to use
<bitabit> cd-rom driver is not being recognized by the system Ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/ please help
<greg3000> terry: it really says  Xtightvnc
<jiltdil> marienz:thanx
<terry> greg3000: Hummm ok...
<numpy> greg3000: has this worked before? my thought would be if your tunneling through localhost, localhosts input resources will be reserved for ..localhost not for the remote service just my thoughts
<rwat> greg3000: if you want to se the desktop then x11vnc is probably best
<greg3000> numpy: yes it works, but I've not tried with such a minimal system install before
<tox007> ciao
<greg3000> rwat: I'm going for just a virtual desktop, maybe that's a clue to my issue
<istevenmon> hi guys i have a system under /opt/ltsp/i386/ how can i tell aptitude to install a package for that system? or how can i tell aptitud to use the base path /opt/ltsp/i386?
<rwat> greg3000: does vncviewer work locally?
<rwat> greg3000: at either end
<greg3000> rwat: I'll try that
<[segfault]> greg3000: rwat: +1 on x11vnc
<rwat> greg3000: if you have a picture I think you must have 2 way communication, so it can only be the either the client is screwed, or the server end is not starting properly
<greg3000> rwat: probably, I will try something other than tightvnc
<rwat> greg3000: AFAIK vnc only ever uses TCP, not UDP so you should be fine tunnelling through ssh
<greg3000> rwat: agreed, I tunnel for all my remote servers
<greg3000> thanks for the suggestions guys
<greg3000> I appreciate the help troubleshooting
<phoenixsampras> can anyone recommend me a router ready to go software? (like untangle but free)
 * greg3000 acknowledges terry, numpy, rwat, [segfault]
<syn-ack> phoenixsampras, pfSense.
<raido> jiltdil: Its the switch to tell tar to unzip the gzipped .tar
<bajk-tragbar> Any ideas why Networkmanager says "LAN connection (eth0) unmanaged" but it works anyway?
<Abhijit> bye
<jiltdil> raido: how to make .tar.zip directly without seperately making .tar and then .tar.gz
<raido> phoenixsampras: I use both Monowall and PfSense. Both are good, PfSense has more options
<jiltdil> raido:sorry .tar.gz
<phoenixsampras> raido: does pfsense has content filtering?
<raido> jiltdil: tar -czvf filename.tar.gz /path/to/source
<raido> phoenixsampras: dont think so
<phoenixsampras> raido: anything than has content filtering?
<jiltdil> raido:thanx
<slev> remembers whether ubuntu list of deleted files in trash?
<raido> jiltdil: you can swap the z for a j (bzip2) which is a little better compression
<Diverdude> how do i set up a cron job that runs once per hour?
<phoenixsampras> raido: does pfsense has DNS server?
<raido> phoenixsampras: no
<jiltdil> raido:so i sholu replace z from -czvf to a
<kimma4712> hi
<[segfault]> Diverdude: "crontab -e" and then add your crontab line with "0 * * * * /whatever_i_want_to_run_hourly
<kimma4712> what's up
<Diverdude> [segfault], only with starting " ?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: I think you can also do @hourly instead of the 0 * * * * format
<[segfault]> Diverdude: and forget that spurious "
<raido> jiltdil: no tar -cjvf
<raido> jiltdil: check out the man page for tar
<jiltdil> raido:ok thanx
<Diverdude> [segfault], so lets say i want to run my python script located in ~/mypyth/myscript.py every hour, would that then be a line like this:                   0 * * * * /home/myusr/mypyth/myscript.py           ?
<Mooch_> Is this Chan. the appropriate place to ask for dual boot help?
<raido> phoenixsampras: sounds like you want more than just a router. You can do all that stuff wit a cheap low power box running Linux.
<[segfault]> Diverdude: yes, or @hourly /home/myusr... ... ...
<Diverdude> [segfault], okay, and at what time is it then run first time if i do @hourly?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: I think minute 0
<tripps> how do I start a chat using the  built in jabber client? when I configured it (under chat accounts) the first time, it launched a chat window. Now that I've rebooted, I can't find where I display my friends or launch a chat window.
<savid> Gah, does anyone know how to update flash for chrome?  It's blocking flash because it's "out-of-date", and adobe doesn't have a 64-bit version to download.   Any ideas?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: You can change that 0 to 15 if you want it to run at quarter past, for example
<raido> savid: you can run the 32 bit version on a 64 bit install
<savid> raido: when I try to install the .deb it says "wrong architecture"
<Gorlist> Hi, ive got a problem with my desktop - for some reason the virtual size is great than my physical screen space (1920x1200). Buttons and bars are their but just off the edges of the screen
<raido> savid: hmmm, you may need to install the "ia32-libs" first
<Gorlist> ive tried fiddling with xrandr with no luck
<[segfault]> Diverdude: and to be technically quarter past the hour that would actually be 14 * * * * since the times are 0 based.
<savid> raido:  ia32-libs is already installed
<Diverdude> [segfault], hmmm i get: new crontab file is missing newline before EOF, can't install.
<AdvoWork> out of interest, what happens to cronjobs that dont fire? ie supposed to fire at 2am, but the servers down, do they fire at the next possible time or?
<raido> savid: Ok,check the man page on dpkg, I knoe there an option to force the install
<terry> savid: 64bit has been out for a long time now
<tripps> never mind I see that I had to launch empathy separately. not very intuitive IMO
<syn-ack> savid, You have to --force the install
<savid> terry: yeah I know but Chrome is giving me a message that I need to update
<raido> terry: Yes, but its not the current version
<terry> savid: http://trryhend.startlogic.com/
<[segfault]> Diverdude: use an editor like nano to edit the crontab file.. it puts that in
<raido> terry: I think I remember Adobe saying they were not going to make a 64bit version for linux anymore
<Diverdude> [segfault], i think i did it
<jiltdil> when i typed sudo apt-get install  it says E:unable to locate package update. why?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: I don't think vi, Jed, etc do that for you
<terry> savid: Maybe chrome's message is in error.
<terry> You shouldn't need to block it tho
<jiltdil> sorry sudo apt-get install update
<Diverdude> [segfault], where will the output of the script be written?
<savid> Wait, isn't chrome's flash built-in to chrome?
<numpy> savid: chrome is bundled with flash..
<jiltdil> when i typed sudo apt-get install  update  it says E:unable to locate package update. why?
<raido> jiltdil: wrong package name
<[segfault]> Diverdude: that is a good question, but I would guess it would use your home directory as its root, so it depends on your script
<terry> raido: For a while they dropped it, but that was last year.
<Repgahroll> hmm. I'm really impressed with Google Chrome. :) Now that a real alternative for firefox exists, i'm abandoning it... Firefox don't care about Linux and in the past we were forced to accept the poor performance (since 2.0 the windows (wine) version is >2x faster). Now we can show them that we are not fools and we are not that insignificant. :)
<Repgahroll> or Chromium... whatever
<terry> raido: They never said they wouldn't have it.
<raido> terry: Hmmm, I looked recently and could not find a 64b version of the recent release on their web page
<Diverdude> [segfault], i guess i could just redirect std out using &>tosomefile right?
<savid> http://i.imgur.com/hqTnP.png
<terry> raido: But 64bit was broken for a while.
<San> Quit
<terry> raido: It's therel
<[segfault]> Diverdude: sure, I don't see why not
<terry> *there
<Fiveways> I just installed 10.10 and set my windows drive as the one to install the bootloader on since thats the one that I have set to boot first in bios but now when I restart I don't get dropped into grub, it just hangs
<Fiveways> any idea?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: i have huawei e1550 and i am trying to use it with wammu but its asking for some usb port that i don't know plz help i am using ubuntu
<Diverdude> [segfault], is it possible to make it append output to the file instead of overwriting it?
<savid> And this is interesting....   http://i.imgur.com/T6vZZ.png
<terry> savid: There may be a new release for all I know.  I think I'll check.
<[segfault]> Diverdude: just use >> instead of >, i think
<raido> terry: No, their site says previous versions only in 64 http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<savid> So chrome tells me to update flash, sends me to Adobe's site,  which tells me I need to update chrome.  Nice.
<raido> savid: There is actually a new chorme as of the other day
<savid> Hmm..  not sure why my chrome hasn't updated yet then..   Doesn't chrome self-update?
<raido> savid: not sure, I did it manually
<MrStarbuck83>  Hi guys. Quick question: Does anybody know a webapp that can show pretty graphs of traffic shaping classes (managed with tc) ?
<savid> raido: how do I force it to update?
<raido> savid: ? I just got it from google
<Diverdude> [segfault], okay nice....i installed the crontab from a screen session...that should not be a problem right?
<terry> savid: raido The website is confusing
<terry> savid: Let me see.
<[segfault]> Diverdude: No, I think that should be fine, since crontab handles the update itself.  that's why you never edit the crontab file directly
<thauriswulfa2> i have huawei e1550 and i am trying to use it with wammu but its asking for some usb port that i don't know plz help
<wewe> hi all
<miketomdool> hello
<wewe> i just have a question
<terry>  savid: I think the website is broken.  I don't see where to download 64bit for Linux.  Do you?
<wewe> how can i change the keyboard between 2 language
<veilig_abt> will it be possible to create a 3 monitor setup that I can move windows between all monitors using two video cards (ati + nvidia)?
<s0u][ight> hello, is there anyone using 10.10 who feels like helping out someone?
<yeahyeahyeah> s0u][ight, just ask your question
<terry> savid: Where it says:  64-bit users: Download a preview release of Flash Player with native support for 64-bit Linux from Adobe Labs  You click on that link and it takes you to:  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/   And so... where is the download link?
<raido> terry: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html But like i said, it is an olfder version. They no longer make a 64bit Linux release
<yeahyeahyeah> s0u][ight, also see my PM
<thauriswulfa2> i have huawei e1550 and i am trying to use it with wammu but its asking for some usb port that i don't know plz help i am using ubuntu
<Diverdude> [segfault], what does it look like if i want to make it run every minute?
<s0u][ight> yeahyeahyeah, i added a ppa and then upgraded/dist-upgraded, it installed a bunch of unneeded stuff, i want to get rid of it, but need the list of it
<terry> raido: savid It says:  Developers and users testing 64-bit browser support should continue to use Flash Player ?Square.?   So what is that supposed to mean?
<raido> terry: its the last file on the page. http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<cheako> Hello, Bug #197957 is there a PPA that contains the a52 alsa plugin?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197957 in alsa-plugins (Ubuntu) "Include a libasound2-plugins-extra package for a52, maemo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197957
<[segfault]> Diverdude: you can use * * * * * as the mask
<Diverdude> [segfault], hmm will it then run every minute?
<halaszvarig> #xubuntu
<terry> raido: I don't know how  you found it... I couldn't
<halaszvarig> lol
<[segfault]> Diverdude: yes, and if you wanted every two minutes you would do */2 * * * *
<Diverdude> [segfault], so i guess the most frequent a crontab can run is once every minute?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: yeah
<[segfault]> Diverdude: you could use atd instead of cron for that, though
<terry> savid: raido Well it is a newer version.   Different at least.
<terry> Binary files libflashplayer.so and /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so differ
<cheako> Diverdude/[segfault]: Try using a daemon instead, like a shell script or the deamon program.
<savid> terry:  Does that install it into chrome though?
<terry> savid: I don't know.
<Kevin1477> how do I install firefox 4 rc1?
<AdvoWork> out of interest, what happens to cronjobs that dont fire? ie supposed to fire at 2am, but the servers down, do they fire at the next possible time or?
<terry> I'm going to try it and see if it works.  I suppose it will work in chrome.  They both share same plugins mostly, right?
<aeon-ltd> Kevin1477: compile it or get the binary or look for a ppa
<terry> I don't even  have chrome installed on this system.
<Diverdude> [segfault], every 2 hours is then * 2 * * * ?
<[segfault]> Diverdude: every two hours would be * */2 * * *
<cheako> Diverdude: no that's once at 2AM.
<Diverdude> ahh yes okay
<geirha> Diverdude, [segfault]: No. that would run every minute for an hour, every two hours
<r3_> Tried someone Fifa 11 via PlayOnLinux ?
<wewe> guys anyone knows how can i run a program as root
<wewe> ?
<terry> savid: raido The one I have now has date 2010-09-17
<Diverdude> ohhh is that so? now im getting confused
<winmutt> anyone using ff4 in here? got flash working?
<winmutt> cant seem to find the plugins folder
<geirha> Diverdude: 0 */2 * * *   will run at 00:00 02:00 04:00 etc
<[segfault]> Diverdude: geirha: ahh yes, so it would be 0 */2 * * *, right?  I forget...
<[segfault]> geirha: thanks for catching that! :)
<cheako> wewe: If you have to ask, then you don't want to.  Though many would recommend sudo for that.
<geirha> [segfault]: Yes, and 30 */2 * * *  for example, would run 00:30 02:30 04:30 etc
<rogue> which snes emulator is best Snes9x or ZNES ?
<RFleming> Greetings and Salutations.
<neodemi> can someone help me figure out how to add a file extension to a couple of hundred files that don't currently have one
<RFleming>  With processes (in ps auwx) showing as (SERVER), is there any way to find out what the command-line switches were?
<wewe> cheako: i have GNS3 when i run in my user there is errors , so i tried as root then it's work correctly
<root-w4rl0ck_> hi
<wewe> cheako: if u knows how can i always run it as root rather than to go to the terminal and run it
<terry> savid: raido The new one seems to work ok.
<geirha> Diverdude: For later reference,   man 5 crontab   explains the format.
<terry> savid: raido Don't know a good way to test, just playing a youtube video and it plays so...
<Diverdude> thx
<Grav> I got a really strange problem with ubuntu. I was creating a html page with flash video, and now I everytning black in some square area is transparent. I've updated system restarted few time but problem still persist.
<terry> savid: raido I saved the old one just in case.
<halaszvarig> hey all
<halaszvarig> I just finished a google chrome theme matching the new greybird xubuntu look: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/djhdibfheaidnhfnhhnmdngcmjpicpkn
<halaszvarig> spread it if you like :)
<s0u][ight> anyone with 10.10 who wants to help me with something small?
<[segfault]> !details | s0u][ight
<ubottu> s0u][ight: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<terry> savid: Did you switch to the new one yet?
<s0u][ight> :)
<savid> terry:  I keep trying to install but I can't figure out how to switch from the chrome-bundled version to the new version.  chrome keeps using the old one.
<wewe> guys anyone knows about giving a root to specific program ?????
<terry> raido Did you switch to the new one?
<terry> savid: Does chrome have it's own plugins directory?
<s0u][ight> well, i have added a ppa and then did an upgrade/dist-upgrade, the dist-upgrade installed a lot of new packages (unnessessary). now i have removed the ppa, but the newly installed packages are still there (i did fix the upgraded packages etc). is there someone nice enough to add the ppa and give me a list of all packages the dist-upgrade proces wants to install, (obviously not installing them)
<savid> terry: not sure
<[segfault]> wewe: use sudo to run it...not sure if that is what you want
<terry> savid: How did you install the new flashplayer ?
<Fjodor> s0u][ight: Re-add the ppa, then use ppa-purge on it
<terry> Just look and see where the file(s) are.
<red2kic> terry: Maybe in ~/.config/chromium/ \
<s0u][ight> Fjodor, i did do that, it fixes upgraded packages, but doesn't remove newly installed ones
<wewe> i used sudo in terminal then the program correctly , so i need some command or way to run the program always as root
<Fjodor> s0u][ight: Ok, I would have thought automatically added packages were removed as well...
<terry> savid: find /usr/ -name libflashplayer.so -type f
<Fjodor> s0u][ight: However, I need to go but good luck
<s0u][ight> thanks
<s0u][ight> anyone?
<terry> savid: I created a "testing/" directory and moved the old one there.
<Fjodor> s0u][ight: No prob at all, since I didn't really help...
<[segfault]> wewe: you can do "chmod u+s" on that program, but you might want to be careful with that
<terry> savid: mv /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so testing/libflashplayer.old
<the_drow> hello, why does Ctrl switches my language while I press?
<Cody3290> Hello, everyone.
<savid> terry: I put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so   and also  /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Cody3290> I probably know what you're all going to tell me, but I'll ask anyway: If I want to use a program like Dreamweaver, shouldI runit through wine or find a linux equivilant such as NVU?
<[segfault]> wewe: if it is one of the programs from the menu, go into the menu editor and just add gksu in front of it, and that will have the same effect as well.
<terry> savid: But do you have anything in ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<red2kic> !ide | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Cody3290> And if I shoulduse NVU, shouldI downloada the KompoZer bodfix as we//
<terry> savid: Or ~/.config/chromium
<red2kic> Cody3290: gedit (default) is nice. geany. there are few handfuls. You should try it until you find something you like it.
<terry> savid: find / -name libflashplayer.so -type f
<Cody3290> Ah.
<Cody3290> There's no wysiwyg html editors?
<savid> terry: yes I tried there as well.  no dice.
<red2kic> Cody3290: vim is probably the champion -- but you'll have to learn so much before you're able to use it. :P
<savid> terry:  http://i.imgur.com/5v5HK.png
<savid> What I want to know is why isn't chrome just updating Flash for me?
<red2kic> Cody3290: Bluefish, I think.
<Tuplinki> koslodija
<Tuplinki> koslodij
<runicfox> Cody3290, try Bluefish.
<wewe> segfault: i have GNS3 if u know it
<Roasted> Has anybody set up LTSP with an existing Windows network? I'm curious what I would have to do because I want LTSP to be the network boot server yet I don't want to use Ubuntu's DHCP. How can I integrate LTSP with Windows DHCP?
<delinquentme> Cody3290, dreamweaver is really a industry standard for WYSYG editors
<delinquentme> ( or however you spell it :P )
<savid> Chrome is supposed to "silently update" flash player.  I don't understand why it's telling _me_ to update it.
<terry> savid: So did you "follow the steps below"?
<[segfault]> wewe: no, I don't, sorry... perhaps someone else does though.
<DJones> Cody3290: There also used to be one called nvu which changed its name to Kompozer
<DJones> !nvu | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<wewe>  segfault: and there are problems when i work on it in my user, so i jump to terminal then i tried sudo -i to go into root, so the program work perfectly
<terry> savid: You should check to see if the files are different before placing them in the plugins dir.  That way you would know.
<numpy> savid: chrome itself is populating the message to update, or a site you are trying to view a flash video on is?
<savid> terry: no, I didn't -- I don't want to have to manually update flash
<savid> numpy:  that's chrome -- it does it on any flash site.
<terry> savid: i.e. /Downloads$ diff libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<hubert_> siema
<[segfault]> wewe: well if it has a gui, then just putting gksu in front of the program name in the menu editor should allow it to run as root and work.
<rogue> is there any good sega mastersystem emulator
<rogue> ??
<hubert_> where are you u from?
<rogue> swe
<hubert_> bye
<numpy> savid: thats just odd... what version of chrome are you using? I would just update chrome as its an integrated version. you can add the ppa for chrome to your apt repo to have chrome updated when updates are available.
<savid> terry: not sure you follow my point -- I want _chrome_ to update flash for me,  I want to utilize _chrome's_ built-in flash so that I don't have to manually udpate it myself
<brontoeee> while we are chromim, any clues why chromium would punnycode the international domain names?
<terry> savid: So you replaced it for firefox and not for chrome ?
<brontoeee> that wont happen on win version for example
<Cody3290> How do I make a snippet?
<[segfault]> wewe: go to System/Preferences/Main Menu then locate the program in the list and select Properties.  Then under Command just add gksu in front of the program name.
<savid> numpy:  does chrome have an official PPA?
<Cody3290> Oh.
<Cody3290> Which do you suggest I use, Bluefish or KompoZer?
<Guest89025> how to get show mouse plugin in compiz
<wewe> i have unbuntu 10.4
<wewe> i thought it's different
<red2kic> !best | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<terry> savid: You asked the question "I wonder if chrome will use the new one or not?"
<red2kic> Cody3290: Try them both. Decide which one you like better.
<numpy> savid: they do indeed http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/8
<[segfault]> wewe: That should be the same in 10.04 unless you are running kUbuntu instead
<dmsuperman> I have a 32bit iso on my desktop. I currently have an 8.10 64bit running on my media center. Any chance I could initiate and run the ubuntu installer over the network?
<dmsuperman> Without using a monitor or anything on the media center
<terry> savid: You also said that chrome was complaining that it needed to be updated.
<Cody3290> Didn't ask for best, I asked which you would suggest o.o
<Cody3290> But alright, thank you.
<savid> numpy:  thanks, I'll try that.
<red2kic> Cody3290: Understood. I never had tried them both. I stick it with gedit/geany. ;)
<terry> savid: And by the way, raido  was wrong when he said that you can run the 32 bit version of flash on the 64bit browser.
<plainhao> upgrading my ubuntu hardy to 10.04 via ssh, do i need to worry about it hanging after restart?
<terry> savid: It doesn't work, I tried it.
<plainhao> i don't see a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Cody3290> I'm not that good at HTML to go without a wysiwyg
<dinesh201> hey m not able to add show mouse plugin in compiz
<Cody3290> but thanks >.<
<Cody3290> Should I DL them from their sites or from the repository?
<terry> At any rate, the new one seems works fine so I'll keep it.  Thanks for letting me know there was a new version.
<Cody3290> I've noticed that sometimes the repository is outdated
<dinesh201> how to add show mouse plugin
<brontoeee> Cody3290, i think only komposer and nvu are wys, both are not worth the time imho
<MnCC> anyone a grub expert ? i kinda screwed up
<dinesh201> can any1 help me
<rob_p> plainhao: There's always a risk of that sort of thing when you remotely upgrade.  That's why you should have some, "out of band" method to fall back on, should you need...
<terry> MnCC: We are all experts here.  Didn't you know that?  ;-/
<Cody3290> Bluefish isn't wysiwyg?
<Cody3290> o.o
<dinesh201> i dont have show mouse plugin in compiz
<Cody3290> -goes back to their website-
<terry> MnCC: expert - used to be a spurt but is now just a drip.
<Dr_Willis> plainhao:  grub2 dosent use menu.lst  thats grub1
<MnCC> terry, im unable to boot into ubuntu after installing osx on seperate partition. I booted into my ubuntu live cd
<dinesh201> how to add show mouse plugin plzzz sum1 do help me
<Dr_Willis> dinesh201:  theres compliz plugins in the repos that are not installed by default. search for them
<Tarantulafudge> Is there any way to tell what package features are enabled?
<Potato> hello, firefox does not install plugins automatically. How do i do it?
<savid> numpy:  apparently I get the same error regardless of what version of chrome i'm running.  I tried beta and unstable (dev).
<dinesh201> i m not geting
<Dr_Willis> Potato:  depends on the plugin.
<plainhao> Dr_Willis: what should i do then? this page tells me to specify the lucid version in the grub file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Cody3290> Apparently, it's not wysiwyg, it's wysiwyn...
<dinesh201> were will i get tat plugin
<Cody3290> "A What You See Is What You Need interface"
<Cody3290> whatever that means...
<Dr_Willis> plainhao:  i never upgrade.. i always do clean installs.
<dinesh201> dr plz do help me
<terry> MnCC: sudo update-grub
<plainhao> ok, thanks, Dr_Willis and rob_p, i’ll risk rebooting then
<soreau> I added a key with gpg. How to remove it?
<Dr_Willis> plainhao:  Normally upgrades keep the old grub.. but its possible you are using grub2.
<MnCC> terry: already did that, its crying for: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<dinesh201> DR_willis can u help me how to get tat plugin
<rob_p> plainhao: good luck  :)
<savid> Apparently there's a cmdline flag to --allow-outdated-plugins.  I'll just do that for now.
<Dr_Willis> dinesh201:  search for compiz plugins in the software center/package manager and install them.
<Potato> Dr_Willis, when i try to manuall install it doesnt give me any option for ubuntu. Dont even know hows that done.
<dinesh201> hey m not getin how to add the plugins for compliz
<dinesh201> thank u
<dinesh201> :)
<terry> MnCC: You didn't change the configuration of the drives in this machine did you?
<Dr_Willis> Potato:  what plugin? most needed ones are in the package manager repos...
<axscode> hi guys, anyone knows a good virtual machine to test out some OS, for ubuntu
<Cody3290> LiveCD, right?
<Dr_Willis> axscode:  virtualbox is handy
<terry> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Cody3290> Or is that something else
<MnCC> terry: nope only 1 hdd, 6 partitions, 1 ext4 (ubuntu), 2 hfs (osx), 3 ext4 (data), 4 (extended),5 ext4 (data), 6 swap (ubuntu)
<axscode> im about to install it but testing
<stefwal> axscode: I feel good with virtual box ose
<terry> MnCC: So did you just use some unpartitioned free space for the osx install?
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION : I am unable to connect to internet with huawei e1550 3g modem by nm plz plz helpp every setting is ok
<Cody3290> Is it better to download a stable build or a more recent development build?
<stefwal> axscode: but testdrive seems to be allright if you can get it to work
<numpy> savid: i would uninstall and purge all versions of chrome start from scratch, using the latest deb download, chrome is 'supposed' to silently update flash, actually its supposed to update itself completely behind scenes
<axscode> thanks guys, virtualbox that is.
<MnCC> terry: yeah, i left partition 2 free for osx
<Cody3290> If I'm not sure what version I should get, should I just download the source and compile it myself?
<axscode> virtualbox can use share from existing filesystem right?
<MnCC> terry: after installing it automaticly boots into osx (what a shocker)
<stefwal> yep
<axscode> or do i need to allocate partition??
<stefwal> no you can make a virtual partition on a partition
<axscode> ok thanks, thats what i need
<axscode> great help guys
<stefwal> If you are still using ide than you can get in to trouble
<axscode> IDE ? HD?
<stefwal> if its serial it's no problem
<digirak> something has fscked my speakers/sound op
<stefwal> yes indeed
<axscode> ah, im using SATA
<digirak> it gives a very metallic sound with no modulation
<red2kic> Cody3290: We're talking about Bluefish?
<stefwal> so it should work just fine
<axscode> ok great
<stefwal> axscode: you could try test drive first.
<axscode> ah im installing vbox already
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION : I am unable to connect to internet with huawei e1550 3g modem by nm plz plz helpp every setting is ok
<red2kic> Cody3290: Go ahead. Obtain it from the repository. Less headache this way -- Instead of compiling.
<stefwal> no problem then
<hnsz> I "su" to a different user where i start up my irc client,isthis "safe" ?
<axscode> is test drive default from ubuntu?
<terry> MnCC: What version of grub do you have?  (grub-install -v)
<stefwal> test drive is used by a lot of beta testers
<MnCC> terry: im running from livecd (usb)
<red2kic> hnsz: As long as you're not using root.
<axscode> i was using vmware
<hnsz> red2kic: Thing is I
<stefwal> then you'll have no problem to adapt to virtual box
<axscode> before on winbox, though my HD died a couple of days ago, and back with ubuntu for real.
<Cody3290> Was talking about KomPozer
<Cody3290> it doesn't say anything about the ubuntu 10.10
<MnCC> terry: grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<terry> MnCC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<red2kic> hnsz: Why don't you run it under regular admin user?
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION : I am unable to connect to internet with huawei e1550 3g modem by nm plz plz helpp every setting is ok
<hnsz> m running bash as a different user(I dont come from root btw), if for some reason soeone gets control over my client, he couldnt get control over the parent user right?
<MnCC> terry: im reading it ...
 * axscode installed, giving a try
<hnsz> red2kic: I come from a regular user, just have a separate user for my irc client.
<red2kic> Cody3290: You're new. A slightly out-of-dated-but-stable-nevertheless KomPozer should be okay.
<Cody3290> Someone linked me on how to install tarballs, but i lost the link. can someone send that to me again? It's for AssaultCube, the newest version is not on the repository and it won't let me play multiplayer with an old version
<terry> MnCC: Looks like  you'll have to tell grub what drive to install to.
<digirak> hey can someone help me with my sound issue
<digirak> ?
<Cody3290> and ok, thank you red2kic
<terry> MnCC: Even though there's only one drive.
<hnsz> digirak: Yes
<digirak> hnsz: i seem to be getting a very mettalic unmodulated sound
<mi-key> hi i installed ubuntu 10.10 on my system but wifi is not working
<axscode> i have an existing windows partition, can i load it via virtual box?
<red2kic> hnsz: I see. If you're comfortable with that, so be it. If you usually operate under root, that would be a good reason to do so. However, for user admins (with sudo privelege), it is a little overboard, but a good security practice, imo.
<Dans326> can anyone here tell me how to switch php from an apache module to cgi mode
<ricorx7> axscode: yes
<axscode> ok ill try that out
<hnsz> red2kic: Okey, I'm not phrasing my question right I think. :) Say I am regular user A in bash, then su to user B and then start my client, it would be impossible to get to the user A environment, correct?
<brontosaurusrex> Dans326, try #apache or #ubuntu-server
<jiltdil> i want to make a project on securing appache web server.plz somebody give me hint or any good link  to study. thanx!
<ricorx7> axscode: add it to shared folders, then mount it
<hnsz> red2kic: For someone that somehow got acces to environment B.
<ipik_kal> hello!
<terry> jiltdil: The key to securing any server is not having software that is not needed.
<terry> jiltdil: Stip it down.
<axscode> rico: seems hard... can u eloborate further?
<ipik_kal> How can i remove safely the default themes, icon sets, window borders, pointers which i don't use them ? (ubuntu 10.10)
<jiltdil> terry: didn't understand
<axscode> which shared folders
<red2kic> hnsz: Correct. And I'm a regular user A in bash using irssi. :)
<x3cion> Hi, I get an error when running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cron". It says "dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package". There are bug reports that say it's a bug in dpkg-reconfigure. Can I work around it in some way? Because it breaks dpkg-reconfigure -a
<terry> jiltdil: This looks interesting:  http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/securing-apache-step-step
<MnCC> terry: mounting doesnt work
<aeon-ltd> ipik_kal: delete them in /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/icons ; but be careful some themes are dependant on other themes e.g. clearlooks
<jiltdil> terry:thanx
<ipik_kal> aeon-ltd: how can i make sure ?
<digirak> hey can someone help with my sound
<digirak> ?
<aeon-ltd> ipik_kal: so be sure to keep the one you are using now and a few others for redundency, reinstalling some theme engines restore the default themes it came with
<hnsz> red2kic: Heheh, tbh I just findit comfortable to have my username the same as my nick on irc :p
<red2kic> ipik_kal: You're using a wrong distro in first place if you're going for minimalism approach.
<ipik_kal> eon-ltd: how about that : sudo gnome-appearance-properties
<aeon-ltd> ipik_kal: well there's no definite way, but i always kept clearlooks, default and Mist
<ipik_kal>  red2kic: which distro do you prefer for me ? (i am new on linux)...
<aeon-ltd> ipik_kal: no that just configures them i don't think that comes with any themes
<MnCC> terry: nevermind, it worked manually ... reading ...
<dejan_> hi, why i don't have access to ll my files and folders how to enable this? i need to edit some files
<ipik_kal> aeon-ltd: there is no "mist" theme on me...
<terry> MnCC: Very good...
<Stava> How can I edit the raw HTML of a message in Evolution?
<dejan_> I thought I had root access?
<terry> dejan_: What?
<terry> dejan_: ls -l
<dejan_> ?
<dejan_> i want to edit file but i don't have access to it why
<dejan_> i thought i had root acces to my filesystem?
<terry> dejan_: ll has been depricated. We now use ls -l
<bastidrazor> dejan_: what file and how are you trying to edit it?
<terry> dejan_: sudo  for root access
<digirak> dejan_: do sudo vi <filename>
<dejan_> terry: i ment all*
<aeon-ltd> ipik_kal: well just keep clearlooks gnome and default
<dejan_> sry myb 'a' key not workig well :S
<aeon-ltd> ipik_kal: and the one you're using of course
<digirak> terry: something seems wrong with my sound card
<red2kic> ipik_kal: That's not up to me to decide, but if you're trying to shave few MBs off by deleting themes + icons in /usr/share/* -- If you're new (to linux) and go with minimal approach, you usually install things from scratch, not removing things from the offical distro it came with.
<terry> dejan_: What exactly do you need to accomplish?
<jiltdil> terry:for dejan should it be correct chmod -R 777 /path
<dj__> i am a new ubuntu user . . i m learning c language and till now i did in windaws but i dont knw how to write c prgram in ubuntu
<dejan_> guys why i don't have root access to my filesystme should i enabel this to login as root? i have web server apache and website
<konstantinos> can you help me????
<red2kic> digirak: Try "alsamixer" -- Use 'M' to unmute.  Scroll up all volumes up.
<dejan_> is this secure someone told me is not secure?
<terry> jiltdil: I wouldn't do that....
<th0r> jiltdil: that will cause plenty of problems
<dejan_> terry need to edit a file
<dejan_> in etc
<terry> sudo vi file.name
<bastidrazor> dejan_: stop repeating and answer the questions. what files are you trying to edit and how?
<dj__>  i am a new ubuntu user . . i m learning c language and till now i did in windaws but i dont knw how to write c prgram in ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> dejan_, gksudo gedit /etc/file
<ipik_kal> red2kic: this is not a "minimal approach" , i just don't want to see these thinks on my settings.. i will add my  favorites themes and i will use them...
<terry> sudo vim /etc/file.name
<dj__>  i am a new ubuntu user . . i m learning c language and till now i did in windaws but i dont knw how to write c prgram in ubuntu
<red2kic> ipik_kal: You can place your personal favorite themes in ~/.themes + ~/.icons
<terry> digirak: What seems to be the trouble?
<Guest75030>  i am a new ubuntu user . . i m learning c language and till now i did in windaws but i dont knw how to write c prgram in ubuntu
<digirak> red2kic: i have tried to mute unmute etc, all that works, the volume is ok but the sound is like metallic
<terry> digirak: alsamixer
<digirak> terry: i get a metallic sound off my speakers
<red2kic> digirak: Try toning it down a little bit. See if that works. (No red bar).
<dj__>  i am a new ubuntu user . . i m learning c language and till now i did in windaws but i dont knw how to write c prgram in ubuntu
<dj__> can ny1 help me
<bastidrazor> Guest75030: thre is a nice editor by the name of 'scite' that may interest yhou
<hnsz> dj__: Stop repeating ;) What do you want to know :)
<dejan_> wht is gksudo command
<stefwal> axcode: I think you have to first make sure youre windows partition can be used by ubuntu
<red2kic> dejan_: sudo for X11 apps.
<ipik_kal> red2kic: aeon-ltd:  thank you!
<dejan_> brontosaurusrex: thanks
<terry> digirak: Adjust with alsamixer
<rob_p> dj__: C is C.  If you can program in C on one platform, you can do it on any.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell dejan_ about gksudo
<ubottu> dejan_, please see my private message
<dj__> i want to write c program and want to compile them
<jiltdil> dj_dj:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409774
<dj__> i dont know how to do it
<[TK]D-Fender> dj__: this is not a programming channel
<hnsz> dj__: You can use gcc, use -Wall for warnings
<jiltdil> dj:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409774
<bastidrazor> dj__: scite would be a great application for you too
<hnsz> dj__: man gcc for extra options
<dejan_> why "never use sudo"?
<MnCC> terry: still stuck .. they are talking about : /dev/sda2 on /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit)  ... i dont have that .. i manually mounted /dev/sda1 into /mnt/ubuntu ??
<[TK]D-Fender> dj__: this is for Ubuntu OS support not "how do I write programs"
<dj__> thank u all
<dj__> :)
<rob_p> dj__: You need to setup a build environment (sudo apt-get install build-essential), etc.
<hnsz> rob_p: It should just work out of the box now.
<terry> MnCC: mount | tail -1
<red2kic> dejan_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<brontosaurusrex> dejan_, for gui apps that is, you can sudo nano /etc/file
<rob_p> hnsz: really?  I hadn't tried lately.  Nice! :)
<terry> MnCC: or just  mount
<jiltdil> dj: u have to write ur prrogram in any text editor as u do in java
<dj__> rob_p
<brontosaurusrex> dejan_, althougth i do sudo gedit all the time and my dog is still ok
<hnsz> rob_p: Yeah I got 10.10 and had gcc manpages and everything.
<dj__> then how to compile it
<dejan_> brontosaurusrex: for eiting text files?
<LittleRed> anyone here try the adobe update for 64 bit?
<dejan_> :)
<hnsz> dj__: you use gcc myfile.c to compile and then you can run your progam a.out
<cfedde> dj__: there are any number of tutorials on C and linux on the net.
<brontosaurusrex> dejan_, yes
<hnsz> dj__: use -Wall to get all warnings and -o mybinary to specify an outputfile/
<axscode> that was strange,
<dejan_> brontosaurusrex: gksudo for text files?
<MnCC> terry: /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ubuntu type ext4 (rw)
<dejan_> or sudo
<dj__> can i compile it in terminal
<stefwal> axscode??
<dj__> ?
<jiltdil> dj: go to terminal type gcc first.c -o first  and then ./first   first ur name of program
<digirak> terry: nope doesnt help
<brontosaurusrex> dejan_, no, gksudo is with gui apps, when you can use sudo with cli apps (gui: gedit, cli: nano <- example)
<digirak> terry: still pretty bad
<terry> MnCC: So are you chrooted to /mnt/ubuntu?
<hnsz> dj__: Yes, but maybe it's a good idea to search for tutorials with compiling c in linux or something. Or type man gcc for instructions.
<dejan_> brontosaurusrex:  ok thanks all
<dj__> thnku evry1 thnx a lot
<dj__> :)
<axscode> stefwal, i installed an iso, on formatting, it deadlocks, i think.. when i Right-CTRL how i can gain back my mouse and keyboard?
<hnsz> lol
<terry> digirak: What is your sound card?
<dejan_> brontosaurusrex:  i sitll dont uderstand
<SarahK> heya
<jiltdil> dj:firstly   install sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<stefwal> right ctrl is for mouse
<dejan_> brontosaurusrex: if i need to edit text file with gedit i use sudo or gksuo?
<axscode> how about keyboard
<stefwal> keyboard works inside and outside virtualbox
<terry> digirak: lspci |grep audio
<axscode> though it never gives back my mouse pointer
<digirak> terry: ii dont know how do i find that
<brontosaurusrex> dejan_, gedit is text editor, nano is a text editor, one is a gui app another is ncurses i think
<needlez> digitrak: what's the issue your having??
<terry> digirak: lspci |grep audio
<axscode> i have to CTRL + ALT + F1 and kill virtualboxes ps
<SarahK> need the wpa key thats stored on this machine to get another computer into the network - it possible at all to read it out somehow?
<the_game> hello people
<red2kic> dejan_: gksudo, it's more sane that way.
<dejan_> ok thanks all
<Cody3290> Where are the online help docs for Ubuntu Maverick 10.10
<Cody3290> ?
<stefwal> axscode: I don't think I can help you on that one, I never had a problem with it
<the_game> can someone help with setting up a debian server?
<MnCC> terry: yeah, /dev/sda1 is mounted under /mnt/ubuntu
<axscode> ok anyways, ill give it another try
<digirak> terry: it doenst return anything
<brontosaurusrex> the_game, #debian ?
<stefwal> axscode: did you use enough ram for the virtual os
<the_game> oh
<the_game> alright
<the_game> good advice
<axscode> 512
<terry> digirak: lspci |grep -i audio
<digirak> terry: there is a udio device
<stefwal> should be enoug
<stefwal> enough
<needlez> digirak: try with -i after grep then audio
<digirak> terry: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dj__> dj is back wid one more prblm
<needlez> digirak: does the card have no sound or what??
<digirak> needlez: na it gives a metallic sound
<dj__> can any1 tell me how to add plugin for compiz
<red2kic> SarahK: It should be under Accessories. Keys / Encryptions. Something like that. The package is seahorse. Me think.
<the_game> you just lost the game
<dj__> i dont have show mouse plugin
<dj__> in compiz
<needlez> digirak: intresting ok, let me look and see what i can pull up
<digirak> sure
<terry> MnCC: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<aeon-ltd> dj__: you might find better help in #compiz
<dj__> ok thnx
<hnsz> dj__: What ubuntu version are you running?
<the_game> it's kind of dead on debian
<the_game> T.T
<ka__> i
<dj__> 10.10
<brontosaurusrex> the_game, how about setting an ubuntu server? :P
<dj__> hnsz m running 10.10
<the_game> Freedom?
<terry> digirak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504014
<hnsz> dj__: It's possible you already have it, system>preferences>appearance>visual effects select extra
<ikonia> the_game: wait until they wake up in #debian
<the_game> 100% Free and Open Source kernal.
<terry> !sound | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<the_game> besides that they're both the same anyway. You'd do mostly the same in Ubuntu as Debian.
<brontosaurusrex> the_game, sure, or 'having someone to talk to'?
<MnCC> terry: pastebinit isnt installed, neither can it be installed via apt-get, ill pm you the info ok ?
<ikonia> the_game: sorry, we only support ubuntu here
<ikonia> the_game: please get debian help in #debian
<hnsz> dj__: May not be bleeding edge but you do get the effect most people are searching for.
<terry> MnCC: apt-get install pastebinit
<needlez> digirak: what kind of computer is it?? model number and make??
<zanberdo> running ubuntu 10.10. trying to build package from source. requires linux-headers. found headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-27/include/ but evidently /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-27/include/linux lacks version.h. Where can I find version.h for my build?
<digirak> needlez: its an acer emachines
<digirak> E275
<terry> zanberdo: What package are you trying to install?
<zanberdo> terry, vmware-server 1.0.0.10
<digirak> needlez: do u need any particular info
<terry> zanberdo: why not use the package manager to install it?
<dj__> hnsz u dr
<dj__> ?
<Arachon> Does anyone have any experience with Déjà Dup?
<needlez> digirak: if its like an acer aspire 7736z or 7736g or what that model number is
<hnsz> dj__: You dont get the wobbly screens? Verify that it is selected, do you get a warning?
<zanberdo> terry, vmware server 1.0.0.10 is not in the package manager.
<red2kic> Arachon: I have some experiences with it, yes.
<zanberdo> terry, it's OLD
<dj__> i got
<hnsz> dj__: When you drag a window does it wobble?
<dj__> i need for mouse
<Arachon> red2kic: I'm trying to restore a backup, but it seems to have gotten stuck on "checking for backups"... Either that or I'm being impatient
<hnsz> dj__: Need what?
<dj__> hnsz i need mouse effects
<MnCC> terry: E: Unable to locate package pastebinit, you saw my pm ?
<digirak> needlez: its a Emachines-E725
<sysdoc> ka__, why are you pm'n me?
<hnsz> dj__: Which one?
<red2kic> Arachon: Hmm. Run htop, see if it's acting up.
<red2kic> Arachon: This never occured to me. It's very straightforward app.
<needlez> digirak: kk, strange, got a bit more digging to do then
<Arachon> 'htop'?
<dj__> show mouse plugin
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION : I am unable to connect to internet with huawei e1550 3g modem by nm plz plz helpp every setting is ok
<digirak> needlez: thanks buddy
<red2kic> Arachon: htop, or Run "ps -aux | grep deja" -- Whatever the dejadup command is.
<dj__> hnsz cum on single chat
<terry> zanberdo: install build-essentials
<terry> zanberdo: apt-get install build-essential
<Arachon> red2kic: Ok... What am I looking for?
<red2kic> Arachon: See if RAM or CPU is really high, that's it.
<xbob> thauriswulfa: http://robbyx.net/blog/?p=340 may help
<red2kic> Arachon: Are you trying to restore a large backup? If so, that may be the reason.
<dj__> hnsz u der>>>>???????????
<zanberdo> terry, been there, done that. Installed build-essentials and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<needlez> digirak: ok i think i found an idea that might fix it
<Cody3290> How can I edit my screen resolution?
<Arachon> red2kic: Doesn't seem so, no
<digirak> needlez: am all eyes
<red2kic> Arachon: How long have it been?
<Arachon> red2kic: I'd say... about 25 minutes
<Cody3290> nvm, got it
<zanberdo> terry, wasn't a problem with ubuntu 9.04. since upgrading to 10.10 it seems perhaps things are different
<terry> zanberdo: What seems to be the problem?
<terry> zanberdo: where in the process are you failing?
<red2kic> Arachon: Okay. Clearly something happened. It shouldn't really take that long. Different versions?
<Arachon> red2kic: Nope, same version
<zanberdo> terry, "The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-27/include" is a kernel header file directory, but it does not contain the file "linux/version.h" as expected."
<Arachon> I just did a reinstall
<zanberdo> terry, this is from the install script
<zanberdo> I could point it to /usr/include/
<zanberdo> but that's a generic folder from my understanding
<x3cion> Hi, I get an error when running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cron". It says "dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package". There are bug reports that say it's a bug in dpkg-reconfigure. Can I work around it in some way? Because it breaks dpkg-reconfigure -a
<the_game> I don't like #debian
<red2kic> Arachon: Meh. Can't say much. It's dead simple for me. Create. Restore. That's it.
<Arachon> Strange...
<Arachon> I'm also attempting to do it over the network, maybe that's why?
<mechanist> hello everyone, friends
<red2kic> Arachon: Ah. I never did it. I create it on the machine. Scp over the files.
<red2kic> Arachon: Also, I like the last comment. http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/dj-dup-perfect-linux-backup-software/
<Arachon> red2kic: That was... Informative...
<mechanist> I have to but a new hard disk, the last one was a Maxtor SATA 3Gb, bought in 2005, i remember that i had to change it from a SATA II because my motherboard did not support sata II. What disc I could chose now, always with that motherboard?
<terry> zanberdo: find /usr/ -name version.h -type f
<red2kic> Arachon: Get the files on the machine. See if it works better. I always hate the idea of bits getting lost over the network backup.
<Rziz> Noob question; Iḿ trying to compile some nick kmod said to be compatible with both 2.4.x and 2.6.x for use on a 2.4.x kernel on my 2.6.x system; would such be possible? Any pointers to the approach i should take?
<terry> zanberdo: find /usr/ -name version.h -type f | pastebinit
<Arachon> red2kic: Yeah, I'll try that
<Rziz> *itś for some obscure nic
<zanberdo> terry, also, simply copying /usr/include/linux/version.h to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22/include/linux generates an error 'The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.35-27-generic).'
<zanberdo> terry, one moment
<Potato> anybody using alpine or evolution help me confiure my gmail and hotmail account...
<Tyrone> you don't lose bits if it stays on the in-house backup drive
<bastidrazor> !gmail | Potato
<ubottu> Potato: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<terry> zanberdo: You could just symlink it... but.... I dono if that will do any good.
<Potato> !alpine
<shailender> I have dell vostro 3400 and ubuntu 10.4 is installed on it,i am getting problem in speaker and even speaker icon is not responding and volume is very less,please suggest the correct drivers for my laptop
<zanberdo> terry, I will try, but I'm not sure symlinking the file will have any different results than simply copying it. I will let you know shortly.  I will also link the pastebin for my find shortly.
<terry> zanberdo: uname -r
<genii-around> Potato: There's a pretty good explanation with pics of how to set alpine up here: http://harbhag.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/configure-alpine-to-sendreceive-emails-from-gmail/
<Rziz> Potato: mail.gmail.com:587/ssl/user=username@gmail.com
<dejan_> should I donwload php from php.net or from ubuntu software central?
<Rziz> use that as your inbox path
<MnCC> terry: i mounted my ubuntu partition as /mnt/ubuntu which is on device /dev/sda1 .. the tut wants to reinstalled grub .. which would lead to: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ubuntu    /dev/sda1   is this correct ?
<ikonia> dejan_: ubuntu software repos always
<Tyrone> shailender: try your hardware vendor look for .deb packages
<zanberdo> terry, Linux jupiter1 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:46 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_Neytiri_> is anyone here familiar with using Ubuntu as a iSCSI target ?
<dejan_> ikonia: there is newest php version?
<zanberdo> terry http://pastebin.com/VK67WVwu
<ikonia> dejan_: there is the current ubuntu packages stable version
<dejan_> ikonia: so i go to software center i write php?
<zanberdo> terry, mind you that will reflect the copied version.h file in ../linux
<ikonia> dejan_: you open the package manager and search for php, then you select the packages you want to install
<shailender> Tyrone ,please suggest some driver i think linux community can help me instead of long process with vendor
<needlez> digirak: you back??
<dejan_> ikonia:  thanks
<Rziz> Potato: set mail.gmail.com:587/ssl/user=yourusername@gmail.com
<dejan_> ikonia: I can't find Apache in software center
<ikonia> dejan_: open the package manager and search for "apache" you should see it
<dejan_> ikonia: i did but there isn't apache
<shailender> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) .Please suggest correct .deb package or driver for my speaker,issue: volume is very less even volume icon not responding
<ikonia> dejan_: so you're telling me if I open the package manager and search for apache I'll get no results ?
<terry> x3cion: dpkg -L cron
<Vinconzo> I'm thinking of buying me an ASUS VX6 Lamborghini. The ubuntu wiki says it works OOB, but a few forum pages mention the nVidia driver not to work (contrast to the wiki). It is a rather cool laptop, and I'm willing to wait for 11.04 for installing Ubuntu. Should i buy it?
<dejan_> ikonia: package maager this is software center?
<ikonia> dejan_: also if you install php, it will depend on apache and install it as a dependency for you
<ikonia> !synaptic | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Potato> Rziz, where do i put it... i never used any  email client before
<ikonia> dejan_: I think it would be good if you viewed https://help.ubuntu.com and looked up how to install/search for packages
<terry> zanberdo: Where did  you copy it from?
<dejan_> ikonia: ok thanks alot
<terry> zanberdo: Never mind.
<shailender>  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) .Please suggest correct .deb package or driver for my speaker,issue: volume is very less even volume icon not responding
<axscode> how to boot the shared folder?
<Rziz> Potato: alpine>setup>config>inbox path ;p
<shailender> Please help me in increasing volume of my speakers on my laptop and ubuntu is 10.4
<Potato> thanx
<Rziz> Potato: gmail imap would be mail.gmail.com:993/ssl/novalidate-cert/username@gmail.com
<Rziz> Potato: gmail smtp mail.gmail.com:587/tls/username@gmail.com
<x3cion> terry: http://pastebin.com/gNq9QRwU ?
<terry> zanberdo: May be that the older version of vmware is looking for slightly different configuration.
<axscode> hi guys, i wonder how to fix, if i put on my earphones its working though, the laptop speaker is also working at the sametime, how can i configure this?
<zanberdo> terry so perhaps ubuntu 10.10 no longer used version.h? I see vermagic.h...
<terry> x3cion: Why does cron need to be re-configured?
<Odaym> how do i trace the route to a server that i'm connecting to and find out in which exact place it is?
<x3cion> terry: It seems like upgrading failed before.
<terry> zanberdo: That's possible.  Maybe ln -s vermagic.h version.h
<NTQ> Hi. I wonder why my system uses so much memory while copying data from one external harddisk to another one: http://pastebin.com/rw1yDkwa
<zanberdo> terry, yeah, I was thinking that. one sec.
<shailender> Please suggest driver to increase volume on my laptop
<dmsuperman>                               
<shailender> volume icon is not responding
<wolfric> how do i copy with gnome-termina. There's an option in the keyboard shortcuts to use ctrl shift c but i can't seem to see how it works. I've also read http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-terminal/stable/gnome-terminal-usage.html.en but it doesn't give any help either
<wolfric> gnome-terminal*
<mrapple> does anyone know where i would put .dll files for mono?
<terry> wolfric: You talking about copy and paste?
<zanberdo> terry, this may be a lost cause. now the installer is complaining about a number of other files missing or invalid. oh well, back to the drawing board.
<wolfric> terry: yes
<MnCC> terry: im really stuck
<terry> wolfric: copy into a terminal window?
<wolfric> terry: although i think i might have just figured it out. I think you have to select text with the mouse for it to work... which isn't as good
<genii-around> mrapple: Most likely in /usr/lib/mono/2.0/
<wolfric> terry: no that would be paste. Copy from a terminal window
<terry> wolfric: Yes, select text with mouse and then Shift-middle-mouse-button
<coz_> mrapple,  not sure that will sove the problem though... is the application not opening?
<terry> wolfric: Or just middle-mouse-button
<terry> MnCC: What is it?
<mrapple> coz_: just lots of errors :D
<terry> MnCC: Are you chrooted into the filesystem?
<wolfric> terry: that's paste
<thauriswulfa2> xbob:that page didn't solved my problem,actually this datacard is getting detected properly ,but its not connecting
<terry> MnCC: Let me pm you
<coz_> mrapple,  ooo  ,,,  i hate to ask this...however, did you google   ubuntu 10.10  "the errors reported"  to see if anyone has had and solved this issue?
<mrapple> coz_: no one else would have reported these errors, trust me
<coz_> mrapple,  ok if you  believe so
<dury> can anyone suggest me a game distro for kids?
<coz_> mrapple,   google   ubuntu 10.10  .dll  for mono
<coz_> dury,   game distribution?
<mrapple> coz_: yeah done, its fine now
<bandu> question: [Ubuntu] Is Ubuntu ready for Verizon's LTE USB dongles? it would be cool to be able to expect plug and play with them. talk about getting to show off linux. i'm wondering if the 3g support extends to lte, yet?
<coz_> dury,   well edubuntu has many games  included and many t hat can be installed
<dospod> can anybody help me? I recently installed unity on my 64 bit ubuntu 10.10 system , and it won't save m wallpaper settings, and wifi settings, and its weird because when I log into my gnome session it remembers my wallpaper , and wifi settings
<dury> coz_: yep
<Odaym> how do i trace the route to a server that i'm SSH'ing to and find out in which exact place it is?
<Odaym> let's say it is myuser@server.example.com
<sideone> hey all.. im installing a desktop linux.. for 10yrs ive never used an x server.. i am wrapping the connection over an ssh tunnel and i am sourcing from a  windows client. What is the best way to connect to the desktop? i am sure vnc and xming will work, but are they other solutions available?
<bastidrazor> Odaym: you could use mtr server.example.com
<Odaym> but that isn't tell me the city in which the server is in
<Dr_Willis> sideone:  freenx, xming, vnc,
<terry> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> sideone:  depends on your needs. local lan. I use xming normally.
<sideone> going across the wan to get over via ssh tunnel
<sideone> ill check out freenx
<sideone> thanks
<bartek> Hi there. What's the correct url to use in my sources.list for security under intrepid-security (Yes, this box is OLD!!!)
<bartek> I tried http://deprecated.security.unbuntu.com but it's not found
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set F1 to open the system monitor yet it opens the Gnome help screen: WTF?
<mehdi> anybody knows how can i make recursive-install with make?
<Pici> bartek: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<dr_zin> hey what is the command to check the kernel that I am using?
<dospod> can anybody help me with my unity problems
<bartek> Hmm, ya I just found that. Wonder why the sources.list had "deprecated.archive" instead
<bajk-tragbar> how do I kill a session?
<bajk-tragbar> i have two x sessions tty7 and tty8
<bajk-tragbar> but the tty8 doesnt start up, hangs at the start screen of KDE
<bajk-tragbar> how do I kill it
<bajk-tragbar> killall kdm will kill my current session as well
<brontosaurusrexw> sideone, or 'no machine' which is a commercial version of freenx i think
<hellslinger> bajk-tragbar, 'sudo service kdm restart'
<AdvoWork> out of interest, what happens to cronjobs that dont fire? ie supposed to fire at 2am, but the servers down, do they fire at the next possible time or?
<v3ctor> AdvoWork: they fire at the next scheduled time
<Pici> AdvoWork: They won't fire.  Use anacron for that.
<needlez> hey has anyone been able to do the mouse gestures for mac in linux yet?? like pinch to zoom or 3 finger swipe??
<bajk-tragbar> hellslinger: i dont walla kill my current session
<bajk-tragbar> wanna
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except for F5 for obvious reasons, however, F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app i'm in
<Pici> AdvoWork: Rather, what v3ctor said is more accurate.
<miketomdool> hi
<Guest66242> ./join #szatmar
 * Potato says don't reveal your secret channels
<Keamia> hello
<jdeslaur> hi
<frizo> !ops tell Plazma-Rooolz freenode needs ##sexytime - The official BDSM channel for freenode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frizo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<FloodBot1> frizo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jfo8759> hello is there a way to open lost+found on a secondary hard drive?
<jimcooncat> I forget, should I use useradd or adduser?
<brontosaurusrex> jimcooncat, any should do
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except for F5 for obvious reasons, however, F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app i'm in
<jimcooncat> thanks brontosaurusrex
<MagicJ> yeahyeahyeah: what is the obvious reason - not obvious 2 me
<harisund> Ok, so I have a 2 button mouse with a scroll button. The scroll button, scrolling works but middle click doesn't work. How do I set it up so that clicking both the right and left mouse buttons emulates a middle click?
<mehdi> anyone have encouter recursive-install error?
<Odaym> anybody know how to use Nagios Checker for Firefox?
<Keebab> boban
<coz_> Odaym,  installing now hold on
<Odaym> you're installing it to help me?
<coz_> Odaym,  yes unless you want me not to :)
<Odaym> the problem is that i have setup the server to monitor and everything, but everytime i restart firefox, the settings are gone and the checker is back to "Not Set"
<Odaym> :)
<terry> harisund: middle click does not work?  How about hitting both right and left mouse buttons at once?  Does that work?
<Odaym> that's my only problem
<coz_> Odaym,   under firefox menus   Tools/ addons
<Odaym> there is no such thing as..Save preferences, or "Remember"
<Odaym> i've looked a lot
<Odaym> ok
<harisund> terry: My mouse doesn't have a "middle" button, it has a scroll button, but the clicking in that isn't responding.
<Odaym> im going back to its preferences
<coz_> Odaym,  click  to highlight nagios  and then click the preferences  button
<Odaym> yea im theren ow
<Odaym> now*
<dr_zin> How canI check my kernel?
<harisund> terry: also hitting both right and left doesn't seem to be configured to behave as a middle click at the moment, and I would like to know how to configure it !
<thauriswulfa> SOME ONE PLZ HELP ME CONNECTING THIS HUAWEI E1550 TO INTERNET ,LSUSB OUTPUT IS Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<thauriswulfa> PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ SOMEONE HELP ME
<coz_> Odaym,  ah ok... mmm looking hold on .. I may not know the answer but let me check
<terry> harisund: Are   you talking about clicking or scrolling ?
<dospod> argghh is there a unity support channel
<Odaym> ok coz_
<milen8204> any one knows Linux C compilator ?
<oCean> thauriswulfa: stop the CAPS please
<harisund> terry: scrolling works, clicking doesn't .. it seems to be a hardware problem with the mouse, so i want to remap
<needlez> is there a support channel for mouse gestures??
<jimcooncat> milen8204, I believe it's gcc, which you  get with the build-essentials package
<terry> harisund: System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<needlez> thauriswulfa: whats your problem??
<harisund> terry: no help there .. all I can do is "simulated secondary click" ..
<milen8204> jimcooncat,  i have dcc but i dont have
<thauriswulfa> needlez: its not connecting , internet settings are ok, and its also not getting detected in wammu
<terry> harisund: Well, I guess you can go and buy a new mouse... ;-/
<harisund> terry: :)
<bastidrazor> thauriswulfa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193355
<coz_> Odaym,  ok I am unfamiliar with hagios  have you already added something under the nagios systems tab?
<bastidrazor> dr_zin: uname -a
<milen8204> jimcooncat, ok thanks
<needlez> thauriswulfa: is this with usb modem / ethernet/ or wireless that your having an issue??
<Odaym> yea i am already monitoring a certain server
<Odaym> but the settings disappear everytime i restart firefox
<jfo8759> is there a way to open a locked file on secondary a hard drive?
<thauriswulfa> needlez: usb modem
<axscode> is there a "run as root" on linux like when running an apps on gui?
<usr13> jfo8759: should be able to.
<needlez> thauriswulfa: eww, dialup really ok, ill see what i can do
<Dr_Willis> axscode:   you can always do 'gksudo appname'  from a terminal.
<thauriswulfa> needlez: ok
<usr13> jfo8759: ls -l locked.file
<axscode> ill try thanks
<Dr_Willis> axscode:  one rarely needs to run differnt apps as root, those that do . are set that way in the menus to use gksudo as needed.
<usr13> jfo8759: Show us what it looks like.
<harisund> What all do I need to do to change the hostname of a Ubuntu machine? Simply running "hostname <newhostname>" isn't persistent accross reboots
<raven> hi. boot hangs up at this picture http://picpaste.de/5268297cc4e1ba6ec0ef71fbeebb956f.JPG - any solution?
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lotuspsychje> how do i reset alsamixer to defaults?
<harisund> Thanks Dr_Willis
<dury> uname -a
<axscode> is there a gksudo widget for panel?
<usr13> lotuspsychje: alsamixer is for setting to user preferences.
<Dr_Willis> axscode:  never seen one.. not much need for one.
<lotuspsychje> usr13:meaning that i cant be resetted?
<Dr_Willis> running things as root whent hey dont need it.. is a good way to break things
<usr13> lotuspsychje: I really don't know for sure, but I don't think so.
<raven> hi. booting hangs up at this picture http://picpaste.de/5268297cc4e1ba6ec0ef71fbeebb956f.JPG - any solution?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  if you saved the settings they are in the users home some where in some file.. find it and delete it..
<jfo8759> usr13 not sure what you mean by what it looks like but its a lost+found file. i learned the command for opening locked files on main drive but not secondary drives. didnt know about ls -l locked.file, i'll try it thanks.
<usr13> lotuspsychje: Which is to say that I don't know if alsamixer HAS any defaults.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  remove the 'quiet splash' option and watch the text boot m essages.. look for error messages
<dr_zin> What is the command to CHECK MY KERNEL version.
<raven> Dr_Willis, how to remove this?
<lotuspsychje> tnx dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> raven:  hit e qt teh grub menu.. edit  the lines.
<Dr_Willis> at the grub menu -> e - to edit..
<dribble> hi guys anyone recommend a good proxy server
<Dioukf> Can anyone tell me how to migrate from 8.04 to 8.10?
<usr13> dribble: squid
<maco> Dioukf: upgrade manager should offer it
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dribble> ok i"ll check it out thanks
<Dioukf> squid is a good proxy server
<usr13> dribble: What exactly are you wanting to accomplish?
<maco> Dioukf: oh...you might need to change a setting in the software sources window to let it show non-lts upgrades
<Dr_Willis> dribble:  depends on your proxy needs.
<lotuspsychje> dribble: socks.net has good proxys too
<Dioukf> the problem is the version 8.10 is kind not published
<dribble> oh just anonymity
<needlez> dribble: https://browse007.com
<Dioukf> I changed /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<lotuspsychje> nice1 needlez tnx for hint
<dribble> I love off the map sites like that there hard to find
<needlez> lotuspsychje: what hint??
<lotuspsychje> needlez: browse007
<needlez> oh yea
<dr_zin> Ok, Look one more time.
<dr_zin> How can I check my kernel?
<Dioukf> failed to extract intrepid.tar.gz
<usr13> dr_zin: uname -r
<raven> Dr_Willis, no real error: http://picpaste.de/af6c428a57ee582c2b8668a5f44ff8f9.JPG
<usr13> dr_zin: uname -a
<Keebab> could u recommend some music player for 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Keebab:  dozens of them - it all depends on how you use your muzak
<dr_zin> thank you
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dr_Willis> that factoid is a little out of date.. :)
<lotuspsychje> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<raven> Dr_Willis, ?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  no idea. its my bed time.
<Keebab> thx
<dr_zin> thank you all
<Dr_Willis> raven:  those look like warnings.. but what Ubuntu did you install?
<LiquidAtom> I've just install 10.10 x64, and I'm trying to bring my RAID array back, but it keeps saying "Not enough components available to start the RAID array".
<MnCC> terry: ?
<krzys123> Hi, will I be able to run 1440 x 900 px resolution on integrated intel 845 graphic card?
<Dr_Willis> krzys123:  even the low end intel video on my netbooks can do that res.
<Roasted> If I'm setting the default local profile in /etc/skel, what permissions and ownership should /etc/skel have? root:root and 644 or 755 or what?
<krzys123> Dr_Willis:  Well my PC is also really old. It have 64MB graphic mem.
<LiquidAtom> Both disks are visible in Disk Utility, and are both reporting they are a RAID Component
<terry> MnCC: Yes?
<MnCC> terry: awesome dude, back in business
<Dr_Willis> krzys123:  you will just have to try it and see then. I doubt if anyone here would know for certin.
<terry> Very good.  Glad to hear it.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the other files in /etc/skel are --> -rw-r--r--   1 root root   675 2010-08-10 16:47 .profile
<terry> MnCC: Sorry we took so long to fix your problem.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, all right. I'm having a problem. I keep getting ICEAuthority errors, and the last thing I did was grant 755 perms recursively to that folder. I wonder if thats what I did wrong.
<martijn1985> Good evening, I'm trying to run xbmc Live 10.1 (it runs on the 10.04 kernel), but I can't get it to work. It has something to do with the Nvidia drivers and X. I can't get into any sort of GUI. Could someone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  /etc/skel is Just used when you create a new user.
<MnCC> terry: np, i just reverted from winxp, got a lot to learn
<jimcooncat> How do I remove evolution from the indicator applet? User uses yahoo mail.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  proberly you got some ICEAuthority files with wrong owner/permissions..  I recall deleteing them befor.. but rarely had issues with them
<terry> MnCC: The learning curve is very steep ///
<maujhsn> Hi, does anybody know if the  Totem Movie Player has a support IRC channel?
<coz_> maujhsn,   a movie player for irc?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, right. I'm working with ubuntu in the work environment where new users will be logging in all the time with their windows domain accounts from AD. I want the desktop to look a certain way which is why I edited it.
<MnCC> terry: im supprised i got everything working as is .. finger print reader, virtualbox, webcam, htc .. its magic
<Iatagore> Hi, I'm using an application called KPlato and I can't seem to use certain features like exporting documents. Would this be because I'm running GNOME?
<terry> MnCC: haha yea, it's magic alright
<bajk-tragbar> any ideas why my sudoed windows in KDE have an ugly windows95-like widget style while the others have oxygen?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, seems as if skel is 755, but the contents are 644. everything root:root. Hopefully this works...
<maujhsn> No support channel
<needlez> maujhsn: whats your issue with totem movie player??
<bajk-tragbar> if I run systemsettings with sudo the sytle is oxygen but it isnt applied?
<Iatagore> bajk-tragbar: Isn't it because root owns those windows?
<Iatagore> bajk-tragbar: Not sure though
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, same error. lol.
<coz_> bajk-tragbar,  because  you are running it as root user so it will not show for user account
<coz_> bajk-tragbar,   just run systemsettings  without sudo
<bajk-tragbar> coz_: yeah but I changed the widget theme by sudoing systemsettings itself
<bajk-tragbar> coz_: now, you're getting it wrong
<bajk-tragbar> the sudoed windows are in a weird widget style ;)
<maujhsn> new audio visualization plug-ins!
<bajk-tragbar> and it didnt help running systemsettings with sudo to change the style
<bajk-tragbar> of the sudoed windwos ;)
<coz_> bajk-tragbar,  ok apparenlty I came in after you started ...what is happening an d what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  they use the root users settings for things..
<maujhsn> Needlez any answers?
<Klevis> how can seed .torrent on ubuntu desktop ?
<bajk-tragbar> Dr_Willis: and how do I change them? in Ubuntu I don't know where root has its files stored since I cannot actually log on as root
<bajk-tragbar> maybe there is a /root/.kde folder which I can remove
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, Im unable to create new local users now....
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  personally i wouldent be  trying to make them look like a normal users settings.. I recall ages ago setting my 'ran as root' programs tobe bright red. :)
<Klevis> how can seed .torrent on ubuntu desktop ?
<Klevis> how can seed .torrent on ubuntu desktop ?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  you could totally empty out /etc/skel if you wanted to
<bajk-tragbar> :P
<coz_> bajk-tragbar,  you want to change which theme  ...system theme or login theme,,,,
<needlez> maujhsn: no idea what you mean?? do you mean you want new visualizations?? or what??
<Dr_Willis> Klevis:  use a torrent client?
<bajk-tragbar> coz_: the system theme of sudoed windows
<bajk-tragbar> but I just deleted /root/.kde and now I hope it will revert to default P
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  compiz has a setting to add (root) to the title of any windows running as root also.
<marienz> Klevis: repeating your question that rapidly doesn't usually help
<MnCC> terry: one last question, in windows normaly when you install/remove software you mess up you hdd/registry. how is this under ubuntu ? does it get poluted eventually like windows ?
<maujhsn> Needlez, yes I want new visualizations!
<Klevis> Dr_Willis what torrent client can use on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  theres not really a 'regiestry' to mess up
<bajk-tragbar> weird, the widget style IS oxygden but it has a weird old thing
<Klevis> i didnt find any torrent for ubuntu
<marienz> MnCC: much less so, as long as you stick to apt (or software center, or one of its other frontends)
<Dr_Willis> Klevis:  theres dozens of them... transmission is the default
<needlez> maujhsn: have you tried looking thru google for them??
<Iatagore> I'm running GNOME and I am trying to use an application called KPlato from KDE and certain features don't seem to work, any ideas?
<bajk-tragbar> Dr_Willis: that's not what I want. I just want oxygen style for root windows and thats it^^
<Dr_Willis> Klevis:  you dident look very hard then..
<bajk-tragbar> it used to work two days ago
<coz_> bajk-tragbar,   see if this works for it    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM/GDM-NEW.txt
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, you deserve a price on the obvious
<bajk-tragbar> hm I think I know what the problem was
<marienz> Klevis: I don't know about creating/seeding them, but downloading them should just work
<bajk-tragbar> I ran a script that did rm -rf ~/.kde as sudo (my wn creation :P) and this deleted /root/.kde instead of /home/testuser/.kde
<bajk-tragbar> thanks anyway
<MnCC> marienz, tnx thats what i need to know
<zibor> alguien de habla castellano que me pueda ayudar en php por pivado xfa?
<Dr_Willis> bajk-tragbar:  Be carefull with stuff like that..  heh.
<Iatagore> marienz: If you upload the torrent somewhere, and add it to your own client with your own files, shouldn't that work out the way he wants it to?
<coz_> bajk-tragbar,  oh sorry didnt see the kde part
<coz_> bad day i guess
<alienmindtrick> how do i set gmail as my default email in gnome without using an email client like evolution or thunderbird?
<marienz> Iatagore: I know next to nothing about creating .torrent files from scratch (on any os)
<jiltdil> appache is written in which language?
<inside-out-bunny> jiltdil: C
<jiltdil> ok thanx
<Iatagore> marienz: Neither do I :D
<Klevis> marienz i know
<Klevis> but i dont know what torrent client can work on ubuntu
<LiquidAtom> When I try to run "mdadm --assemble --scan", its reporting that the RAID array is not using a standard name. Thing is, I created the array in Fedora using Disk Utility (which screwed up) and the name of the array had 2 spaces in it.
<inside-out-bunny> most work on ubuntu
<jiltdil> inside-out-bunny: want to make a project on securing appache web server any tips
<LiquidAtom> I think that might be causing the problems with my RAID.
<coz_> Klevis,  transmission ?
<maujhsn> Needlez, Tanks, I found their website! http://projects.gnome.org/totem/
<marienz> Klevis: I'm pretty sure transmission is installed by default and works
<needlez> maujhsn: install the libvisual-x.x-plugins package not sure which version theyre on. then click view or edit and choose different preferences
<Dr_Willis> Klevis:  check the software center.. theres proberly a dozen in there.. i havent checked in a while.
<inside-out-bunny> jiltdil: chroot, read up on ACL's, don't use php
<zachbrowne> Trying to exclude one directory inside the public_html directory when I run this command, I'm making a sh script out of it... can anyone tell me how I would exclude the wp-includes folder? [code]  find /srv/www/mywebsite.com/public_html -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;  [/code]
<Klevis> what is transmission :s
<Dr_Willis> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2304 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<Dr_Willis> Klevis:  a bittorrrent client.... like you have been asking about....
<jiltdil> inside-out-bunny thanx
<Klevis> Dr_Willis thank you iam going test now
<Klevis> :D
<inside-out-bunny> rtorrent works well
<needlez> zachbrowne: ask in bash they could help you prolly
<Dr_Willis> ktorrent is very nice in ways. :) but it depends on what you like.
<zachbrowne> oh cool #bash?
<needlez> yes
<zachbrowne> tyvm
<needlez> np
<lotuspsychje> any channel about ubuntu security?
<maujhsn> Needlez, I will check that out thanks!
<Curly_Q> Greets to Coz_ & Dr_Willis. I worked out the details with the VNC tunneling. Thanks you both for the help.
<needlez> maujhsn: ok
<coz_> Curly_Q,  oh cool :)
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  :) i dont even know how to vnc tunnel.. heh.. never needed it.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<maujhsn> Needlez, I have added you to my friends list! Take Care!
<zibor> http://www.forosdelweb.com/f18/problemas-insertar-datos-php-sql-893540/#post3775549 ---> my problem
<Curly_Q> I am using X11vnc with Tectia tunneling.
<needlez> kk
<coz_> Curly_Q, cool  and it is near flawless for you?
<Curly_Q> It works like a charm Coz_
<coz_> Curly_Q,  excellent... nice that you got this figured out
<Curly_Q> It was worth the frustration though.
<coz_> Curly_Q,  that I absolutely understand,, and it always remains in clear memory after that kind of trek
<Datz> Hi, is there someone who could help me install perl module POE::Component::EasyDBI? I get this error: http://pastebin.com/yrX70KgS/
<Curly_Q> I appreciate your input Coz_.
<coz_> Curly_Q,  no problem.. now you can offer assistance when that comes up again :)
<Curly_Q> Coz_ I am glad that I am not the only one who does their homework.
<coz_> :)
<LiquidAtom> I'm trying to bring back my RAID array, but Disk Utility is reporting  that there's not enough components (which there are), and when I run mdadm --assemble --scan it's reporting that its not using a standard name.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:Whoever solves my problem , i am ready to pay him $100
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  ah oh a bribe :)
<Curly_Q> lol
<Curly_Q> I have the answer.
<thauriswulfa> coz_::-D
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  well what is the problem...lets see who gets the cash ")
<Curly_Q> That will be $100.00
<coz_> its just fine to get paid for support
<Curly_Q> Cash only please. :)
<coz_> :)
<nephlin> hi ?
<coz_> nephlin,  hey
<thauriswulfa> coz_: i am trying to connect a huawei e1550 to the internet , lsusb output isBus 001 Device 002: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<thauriswulfa>  , but its not gettting connected now i am tired
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  damn it had to be a networking problem /  hardware networking
<Curly_Q> A good night's sleep will fix that and $100.00 please.  :)
<coz_> Curly_Q,  ok guy sleep well
<thauriswulfa> coz_: no its not
<Curly_Q> lol
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  its a hardware issue yes?
<thauriswulfa> coz_: does that mean the modem is corrupt?
<coz_> thauriswulfa,   did you read any of the offerings about this online    http://franklinchua.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/huawei-e1550-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Curly_Q> Coz_ it sounds more like a driver problem.
<LiquidAtom> Anyone able to help with a RAID issue?
<coz_> thauriswulfa,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193355
<coz_> Curly_Q,  yes
<thauriswulfa> coz_: after readin i am coming back
<Curly_Q> Thauriswulfa, if you go into the console, can you ping 127.0.0.1      or   ping    localhost
<bastidrazor> coz_: i gave him the exact link about 30 minutes ago.
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  hold on
<coz_> bastidrazor,  oh :)
<xstation> must have done something wrong when I installed apache as I get You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  use this     ubuntu  10.10 huawei e1550   as the google search string
<thauriswulfa> coz_ tried already
<xstation> what should the permissions be?
<thauriswulfa> Curly_Q:ping 127.0.0.1
<thauriswulfa> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<thauriswulfa> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms
<thauriswulfa> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=64 time=0.031 ms
<thauriswulfa> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms
<thauriswulfa> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=64 time=0.034 ms
<FloodBot1> thauriswulfa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  oooo
<coz_> thauriswulfa,   well my first attemtp at solving would be to google,, but also you might want to try the ##linux channel  for a wider range of opinions and experience
<Curly_Q> Open a console window and enter:      ifup eth0
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  I get #25  for that referrel lol
<coz_> $25  rather
<Curly_Q> At least the ping worked?
<coz_> :)
<thauriswulfa> coz_: i have tried whats on the  page you gave me already
<Datz> Hi, is there someone who could help me install perl module POE::Component::EasyDBI? I get this error: http://pastebin.com/yrX70KgS/
<coz_> thauriswulfa,   ah  darn
<Curly_Q> If the ping works that means that the NIC card is working.
<coz_> thauriswulfa,   I have to admit I may not be the person to help with this... I am about to take a break,, so my mind is not quite focused here :(
<thauriswulfa> coz_: ok
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<nephlin> i've got to do some serious reading before even using the xchat program . . .
<Curly_Q> Thauriswulfa what kind of interface card is it?
<grainol> im a first timer linux-er(second, its day2).. ive installed win7+ubuntu9.10(upgrading to 10.4 now) dual-boot. it wont boot to windows. when i pick win7 from boot-menu, it restarts and gets back to boot-menu.. is the solution in grub or the bios?
<thauriswulfa> Curly_Q: 3g modem
<fester-> How to decode h264 stream with totem ?
<brontosaurusrexw> was it 1000$ or only 100?
<thauriswulfa> 100 only
<Curly_Q> OK so it is a MODEM. Dialup or Ethernet?
<brontosaurusrexw> fester-, correct gstreamer codec
<thauriswulfa> curly_q: dialup
<Curly_Q> That makes its more simple.
<fester-> brianchidester: i've just installed it. Totem non recognize the video
<Curly_Q> So now you need drivers. You pinged the MODEM and the ping was successful?
<inside-out-bunny> what's a modem?
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<inside-out-bunny> what's dialup?
<Roasted> inside-out-bunny, the devil.
<thauriswulfa> Curly_Q: but i have two modems, connected to my pc one is of zte cdma which is connecte3d to internet and otherone of huawei with which the problem is
<Curly_Q> Dialup may require PPOE drivers and software.
<jmwpc> it's how us old people used to connect to bbses back in the day, before the interwebz
<xrdodrx> Roasted, actually, it still has its uses :\
<BluesKaj> jmwpc, pls don't remind me , it was painful :)
<fester-> brontosaurusrexw: SOftware center sets me all possible gstreamer installations already ticked, what else do i have to install ?
<grainol> ......................................................................................
<jmwpc> BluesKaj: sorry ;-)
<Curly_Q> Thauriswulfa, I had that problem with my old Red Hat kernel. I used     Roaringpenguine PPOE installation. Let me look up that website for you. I believe it www.roaringpenguine.com
<thauriswulfa> Curly_Q: ?
<thauriswulfa> Curly_Q: ok
<Curly_Q> It is Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet.
<brontosaurusrexw> fester-, no idea, i use vlc or mplayer
<fester-> brontosaurusrexw: now it works! thanks
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<Curly_Q> PPPOE
<Curly_Q> Sorry for the mistake.
<brontosaurusrexw> fester-, what did you install? everything? :)
<fester-> brontosaurusrexw: it is everythink installed. But other think were previously installed. I get only Ubuntu restricted Extras in this moment, i guess!
<brontosaurusrexw> ok
<[TK]D-Fender> Dialup uses PPP.  PPPoE is for DSL, etc
<[TK]D-Fender> E = ethernet, which dialup certainly is not
<Curly_Q> Fender true, he never specified which one.
<daniel_> moin
<Curly_Q> Fender dialup also uses ADSL.
<[TK]D-Fender> ...
<[TK]D-Fender> pardon?
<[TK]D-Fender> Not at all the same
<xstation> must have done something wrong when I installed apache as I get You don't have permission to access / on this server
<Curly_Q> I had ADSL using PPPoE about 10 years ago. Roaringpenguine was the only thing that worked.
<[TK]D-Fender> Curly_Q: Again, PPPoE != PPP
<KeithChester> does anyone know of absolutely awesome sites for look at reviews of laptops for use with ubuntu
<[TK]D-Fender> Curly_Q: Analog uses PPP
<KeithChester> im in the market and dont want to get one with any incompatible hardware/buttons/graphics cards etc etc
<Logan_> !laptop | KeithChester
<ubottu> KeithChester: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<KeithChester> thanks
<Curly_Q> I understand but the Roaring penguine worked just fine. In fact I used it for Linux and Windows 95.
<altan> I have searched a file using search feature in a directory (using ctrl+f ) , how do i find out the exact location, the subdirectory and all?
<bajk-tragbar> any ideas why sound output is so delayed in KDE? a popup appears, like "Would you like to delete those 5 files?" and after a second (even if you already dismissed the mssage) a düdeldö sound is played
<Curly_Q> People didn't believe that I could run Windows 95 on ADSL. I did.
<bajk-tragbar> Curly_Q: I managed to install Windows NT 4 on a FAT32 USB drive
<terry> altan: find
<Curly_Q> Bajk, that sounds about right. I have a 64 gig USB stick with Linux server on it and XP pro and other OS.
<zero_force> how can i change my username for my laptop??
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<suee> hello .
<mounthelp> need help with gmount
<terry> zero_force: Why do you want to do that?
<zero_force> how can i change the username for my latpop?? just wondering if i can
<KM0201> mounthelp: what could you possibly need help with, it's fairly straightforward
<mehdi> imlib2   wat is the package for this?
<terry> zero_force: You can create a new user.
<mounthelp> ok I dont know where to set the destination
<Fiveways> I just recently installed 10.10 and I'm not getting a bootloader. I've never had a problem with it before. I used testdisk to restore the backup so I could boot back in to windows again. What's the best way to reinstall grub?
<KM0201> mounthelp: anywhere you want (i usually put it in /home/some folder thats empty)
<altan> terry: it is showing everything. what arg to given to it
<terry> altan: Working ok for you?
<mounthelp> KM0201: An error occured  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<terry> altan: You need an example?
<altan> terry: ya
<KM0201> mounthelp: where are you trying to mount it?
<terry> sudo find /etc/ -name interfaces -type f
<terry> altan: Try that ^^^
<mounthelp> KM0201: ../home/asarhan04/isomountplz
<KM0201> mounthelp: what tool are you using to mount it?
<mounthelp> gmount
<KM0201> mounthelp: the gui tool?
<mounthelp> ya
<KM0201> mounthelp: dunno, you're doing something wrong..
<terry> altan: in the above example, we asked to start the search in the /etc/ directory, (by default, it will go all the way from there on out), and that the exact name is interfaces and that it is a file (as opposed to a directory).
<mounthelp> KM0201: I had a .rar and just changed it to .iso
<KM0201> mounthelp: i just used it to mount an iso to /home/username/Documents   and it worked fine.
<KM0201> mounthelp: well, maybe the change didn't go exactly as it should.
<shcherbak> mounthelp: rar to iso ? How?
<mounthelp> rename
<mounthelp> its the same thing
<mounthelp> rar is the same as iso
<shcherbak> mounthelp: Did you try unrar x file.rar ?
<altan> terry:  i have directory in this partition /media/8400975A00975252, what do?
<shcherbak> mounthelp: No rar is not iso
<KM0201> mounthelp: rar is not an iso.
<mounthelp> used to windows...
<terry> altan: What are you looking for?
<altan> terry: a file
<oCean> !rar | mounthelp
<ubottu> mounthelp: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<terry> altan: Do you know the name of the file?
<KM0201> mounthelp: did you notice the program you installed was called "gmountISO"...
<mounthelp> OK i have a rar file. How do i make it an ISO to mount with gmount
<fabian> error while loading shared libraries: libXxf86dga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<altan> terry: ya
<fabian> any ideas?
<stowoda> hi there
<KM0201> mounthelp: first you'll have to extract the rar
<grainol> i was upgrading ubuntu at 600k/s.. it went to 3k/s for about 15mins now its fast again.. it was a clean install and updating of drivers only.. what could it be?
<altan> terry: so how would the command be like
<terry> altan: Have any clue where it might be?
<mounthelp> KM0201 i get an error
<terry> altan: Is it someplace in the /home/ directory? or>>>?
<altan> terry: ya i know the directory
<KM0201> mounthelp: sounds like something is wrong w/ your rar file
<terry> altan: What directory?
<inside-out-bunny> fabian: what command is giving you that error?
<fabian> ./
<mounthelp> KM0201 Archive type not supported.
<zachera> hi, how do i add google to the Ubuntu Software Center
<KM0201> mounthelp: sudo apt-get install unrar unrar-free
<altan> terry: wesnoth
<santi> hola
<terry> altan: What is the filename?
<fabian> inside-out-bunny, i guess its to specific but i already found someone who can help me :)
<xrdodrx> santi, hi :)
<santi> how are you?
<shcherbak> mounthelp: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<xrdodrx> alright :D
<mounthelp> KM0201: k done now what
<KM0201> mounthelp: now extract the rar.
<mounthelp> KM0201: k its working
<altan> terry: editor_display.cpp
<Guest85721> Can anyone help me get XplanetFX to work with compiz config and the ubuntu cube on 10.10?
<terry> altan: Now if the file has been around a while, (maybe a day or so), you can use locate.  (The database gets automatically updated but only about once a day).  locate is a bit faster than find and is less sophisticated and less complicated too.
<terry> altan: ls wesnoth/editor_display.cpp
<mounthelp> KM0201: k its extracted. what filetype is it?
<altan> terry: what args to give to locate?
<terry> altan: In this case you already know where it is. Right?
<KM0201> mounthelp: well, where did you extract it, look in that folder, what is there?
<altan> terry: ya
<mk4> Can anyone help me get XplanetFX to work with compiz config and the ubuntu cube on 10.10?
<mounthelp> KM0201: its like a folder that shows all the files inside when I click it. How do I make it an iso
<KM0201> hold on
<altan> terry: i have to change to that directory?
<terry> altan: if you did not know the complete file name, you could do:  ls wesnoth/editor_*
<terry> altan: Or ls wesnoth/editor_  #And hit the tab key a couple times.
<terry> altan: Or  use locate
<terry> altan: locate editor_
<KM0201> mounthelp: follow the instructions in post 1.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<terry> altan: or:  locate editor_display.cpp
<terry> altan: or locate editor_display
<Bennage> Hi all
<terry> altan: or: find / -name editor_display.cpp -type f
<KM0201> mounthelp: obviously, you want to make a iso file from files on your hard drive
<mounthelp> KM0201: yes
<KM0201> mounthelp: ok, just making sure
<terry> altan: See:  man find   man locate   man ls
<Bennage> I'm having issues with the flash plugin in firefox in a fresh 10.10 installation
<altan> terry: last one did the trick
<altan> thanks terry
<KM0201> mounthelp: help in those instructions, change "/tmp/directory" to the directory where you extracted the rar
<Bennage> can anyone tell a newb how to get any sort of log/report?   It says that no report is available
<terry> altan: There you go.     find is the most powerful tool for finding files, but you have to know something about the file name and how to use find.  (Suggested reading: man find )
<mounthelp> KM0201: the folder is called "mount" which is in my desktop. what is the location?
<shcherbak> Bennage: Logs are in /var/log/, you can see them via: menu > Admin... > Log viewer, what program giver you trouble?
<KM0201> /home/username/Desktop/mount
<Bennage> firefox
<mounthelp> KM0201: nvm found it
<KM0201> mounthelp: ok.
<KM0201> mounthelp: now, depending on the size of the archive, it'll take a minute to make the iso... when the ISO is created, youc an mount the ISO w/ gmountiso
<mounthelp> KM0201: k its done. where was it mounted. (location)
<Bennage> shcherbak: there's nothing obvious there
<KM0201> mounthelp: the iso you created, is in /tmp
<Bennage> shcherbak: basically I can;t play any flash videos (youtube etc).  It just crashes.
<mounthelp> KM0201: where do I mount it?
<KM0201> mounthelp: whereever you want...
<KM0201> mounthelp: only thing is, it has to be an empty folder
<shcherbak> Bennage: firefox have own reporting tools, I would try Opera as first.
<msshams> what is top 5 open source mail server for linux?
<aeon-ltd> Masahiro: there is no top5
<mehdi> guys after i complete this steps ./configure -make - make install wat will happed ? how can i run the things i compiled?
<shcherbak> msshams: postfix
<GGD_work> i have an issue with 9.10 and taking an ip address if anyone is able to assist
<besogon> people! Evolution's windows don't fit my screen!! Thus can't use Evolution! http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=1888
<mounthelp> KM0201: k I mounted it. now how do I install it with wine
<KM0201> mounthelp: you'll have to set up a virtual drive with wine i do believe.. i'm not exactly sure how to do that, as i don't mess w/ wine... ask in #wine
<GGD_work> i get all the info for the hardwire IP except for the GW which Zeros out
<AntiSociaL> hello
<shcherbak> besogon: try Alt-F8
<mounthelp> KM0201: k thnx for all the help
<KM0201> mounthelp: np, good luck
<Hobart> Just did an Ubuntu 10.10 install from the LiveCD onto a recent Asus motherboard (amd, radeon graphics).  LiveCD came up OK, install looked like it worked.  After restarting, the system hard-locks when (I believe) trying to start X.  Tried adding 'nomodeset xforcevesa' to boot options, that drops me to a text login prompt and something is forbidding me from logging in as the (only) user account ("Cannot cd to /home/user").  The Recovery Mode comes up (am in a 
<androidbruce> could anyone help with wubi?
<androidbruce> it's not seeing the root file system
<RootLUG> Hi, I need to mount my Gentoo instalation to install grub2 but  if I want to mount partition(ext4 type on extended partition) it says: mount: special device /dev/sdb6 does not exist
<RootLUG> Can anyone help please?
<shcherbak> RootLUG: With?
<RootLUG> shcherbak: with mounting that partition
<shcherbak> sorry blind
<RootLUG> I have looked into gparted and there is /dev/sdb6
<ezekiel_> hello i am new to the linux community, but i am very happy and excited to join the family.  i installed "julinux" and i just have a question? anyone using julinux?
<mattmatteh> RootLUG: i have never used extended partitions.   i have mounted gentoo without any problems before
<shcherbak> RootLUG: is it LiveCD, and what partitions are mounted?
<mk4>  Can anyone help me get XplanetFX to work with compiz config and the ubuntu cube on 10.10?
<marcoux> je sais pas trop bien, je suis nouveau dans la communauté ubuntu
<besogon> shcherbak: Didn't help. I press Alt-F8 and see as the arrow changes to the hand and as soon I move it the pointer again is the arrow
<RootLUG> shcherbak: I don't have mounted any partition. I have /dev/sda1 with Win XP, /dev/sdb1 is swap, /dev/sdb2 is extended which contains /dev/sdb5 for data and /dev/sdb6 is root system
<[segfault]> !fr | marcoux
<ubottu> marcoux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iflema> besogon: hold alt + left click and move around
<RootLUG> mattmatteh: I'm noob, I want to try gentoo, I have installed grub2 and looking for some utility like update-grub to automatically generate grub.cfg but I didn't find, now I'm trying to generate it via Ubuntu. :-)
<intrader> Anyone, how can I solve my problem with fan allways
<nephlin> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nephlin> newbie salute from colombia
<iflema> RootLUG: mkconfig-grub is almost as goodas update-grub ;)
<KM0201> RootLUG: virtualbox is a lot easier way to try new versions of Linux.
<shcherbak> RootLUG: try mount sdb2
<RootLUG> iflema: but it didn't find my kernel image
<RootLUG> shcherbak: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<marcoux> you could install the version of ubuntu in first and after install windows with three hard disks
<dumont> so I have a folder with permission user1:groupabc, user2 is part of groupabc, how do I force all the saved files made by user2 in this folder to have chmod and chown permission of the parent folder? like to keep 0770 and user2:groupabc
<Bennage> shcherbak: Opera is failing as well
<RootLUG> KM0201: I know but I want to learn somethink
<dumont> in fact, how do I do this automatically wihtout having to manually setup permissions for each created file?
<Bennage> shcherbak:  If I play a vid from Youtube, I can hear the first second of audio, while the screen stays blank, followed by the entire app crashing for about 20 seconds
<KHNoob> How do I install a mounted ISO with wine. Meercat 10.10. used daemon tools to mount. latest stable wine.
<shcherbak> Bennage: than it is flash player, try different version, did you install it from Synaptic?
<Bennage> yup
<Bennage> err
<Bennage> no
<shcherbak> Bennage: ??? How did you get flash player?
<Bennage> err
<Bennage> sorry
<Bennage> yes
<Bennage> mind going wierd
<FloodBot1> Bennage: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> Bennage: Next question is: what flash player did you install?
<marcoux> version 10
<shcherbak> RootLUG: ok, is it liveCD, if yes what system is on hard drive (apart of xp)
<dtrf4837> usr13 i cant figure out how to use 'ls -l locked.file' to open lost+found in secondary drive please help
<Bennage> shcherbak: 10.2.152.27
<Bennage> flash addon
<marcoux> Well I have install
<KHNoob> How do I install a mounted ISO with wine. Meercat 10.10. used daemon tools to mount. latest stable wine.
<usr13> dtrf4837: What do you need from lost+found?
<KHNoob> anyone here know how to use wine?
<KM0201> KHNoob: #wine
<dumont> KHNoob: install it, wine notepad.exe ...
<KHNoob> I already have it
<dtrf4837> usr13 i accidentally formatted that drive and i wanted to try opening lost+found before trying testdisk
<dumont> can anyone help me with file permissions?
<usr13> dtrf4837: (I did not mean literally "ls -l locked.file"  "locked.file" is just a hypothetical name.)
<Bennage> shcherbak: any suggestions?
<intrader> Anyone, the cooling fans on my laptop are running full speed since installing 10.10. I am afraid the fans will fail.
<a931bw> how do i get latest e17 in ubuntu?
<RootLUG> shcherbak: on win xp is classical ntfs which is in gentoo /dev/hda1 but in ubuntu /dev/sda1, second disk have /dev/sda1 as swap, /dev/sda2 is extended which contains /dev/sda5 ext4 type which I'm using to store data and backups and /dev/sda6 is ext4 too and this is normal system-> /, in mount I can see onlysda   sda1  sdb   sdb1  sdb2 but gparted is showing also /dev/sdb5 and 6 which I need to mount
<marcoux> you speak about wine, for use and install software in compatibility with win 32
<a931bw> how do i get latest e17 in ubuntu?
<a931bw> how do i get latest e17 in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !repeat | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<earthmeLon> Is there a way for me to edit video meta data from within Totem or some other GUI?
<usr13> dtrf4837: That directory is more-than likely empty. You can see if it is though.  ls -l /
<SudoKing> i lost sound with upgrade to natty, i have an error with the module in dmesg: [   61.237363] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj. <-- bug or possible to change?
<marcoux> Yes it is empty, it is my security.
<usr13> dtrf4837: ls -ld /lost+found
<marcoux> bye bye guys
<shcherbak> Bennage: remove flash player, and update, and install again (make sure you do not have any free plugins installed)
<shcherbak> RootLUG: why do you have sdb (that should me another hard drive)
<Some_Person> wow
<Scunizi> What is mode -i here ?
<[core]> Scunizi: invisible
<RootLUG> shcherbak: I need to disk, one is on IDE which have Win XP, I need to run there some software for school, second is on SATA where I have normal linux station, I have chaos in that because linux is often remaping /dev eg. /dev/hda is one distribution and in other is /dev/sda etc...
<Some_Person> Scunizi: invisible
<Scunizi> [core]: as in masking the IP address?
<dumont> so I have a folder i want 2 users to have access to, i created a group for them, setup the folder, now my problem is that when a user saves a new file to this folder, the files are under that user's group and are not accessible by the second user that has access to the parent folder, is there a way to force newly created files to have parent folder permissions set?
<RootLUG> shcherbak: I need to use somethink like uuid
<[core]> Scunizi: no... it's invisible mode on irc
<NotLarry> Just put a 2tb drive in my kids fileserver.  They have a 1tb usb drive on it for data, what is the fastest way to copy the data over to the new drive?
<Scunizi> [core]: ok.. that sill doesn't tell me "invisible" where?  obviously my posts are visible..
<syrinx_> NotLarry: drag it and drop it I would suppose
<NotLarry> syrinx_: sry, let me clarify, it is a headless box.
<NotLarry> No X installed
<DJones> Scunizi: This might explain it better http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<rhuddusa>  i upgraded from linux-image-2.6.32-29-virtual linux-image-2.6.35-25-virtual and now any ipsec ah & esp packet with wire size > 304 does not decrypt accross the wire.  i see encrypted packets transmitted and then received, but then they are lost.  if i switch back to 2.6.32, packets decrypt fine.  any ideas who to track down my missing packets? ifconfig doesn't show any errors.
<Scunizi> DJones: thanks
<teropafu> usr13 i'm not sure if i'm doing it right but i typed ls -l / then the address of lost+found that i got from properties. i got all these 'drwxr' i dont know what it means?
<Scunizi> DJones: ah.. ok.. I get it now.  Thanks again
<iflema> Scunizi: it hides the rooms your in from people outside of this room....
<Hobart> Just did an Ubuntu 10.10 install from the LiveCD onto a recent Asus motherboard (amd, radeon graphics).  LiveCD came up OK, install looked like it worked.  After restarting, the system hard-locks when (I believe) trying to start X.  Tried adding 'nomodeset xforcevesa' to boot options, that drops me to a text login prompt and something is forbidding me from logging in as the (only) user account ("Cannot cd to /home/user").  The Recovery Mode comes up (am in a 
<teropafu> usr13 i mean i got drwxr stuff in terminal...it didnt open the lost+found
<Scunizi> As I remember the GWibber Client use to doc when "x" closed.. It doesn't seem to anymore.  Is there a way to keep it active but off the taskbar?
<teropafu> oh my nic changed lol
<shaun_> hi\
<teropafu> hey what do i do when i have all these prompts and i click on 'close' but it wont close?
<sidh> Greetings
<slem> www.gsick.com/gnome
<trism> Scunizi: if you're using it with the indicator applet, Gwibber/Close Window; will close the window but keep the service running in the background, if not, I don't know, they removed the notification icon a while ago
<yeahyeahyeah> Ploploploop, back, my internet was being stupid
<Cody3290> How do I quickly switch to another workspace without clicking on the button?
<Jordan_U> Hobart: Your message is being cut off at "(I am in a".
<Scunizi> trism: do I have to start it with the indicator appelate? if so how do I do that?
<xrdodrx> Cody3290, System > Prefs > Keyboard shortcuts, scroll to window management and set shortcuts for "switch to workspace 1/2/3/4"
<teropafu> i just wanted to open lost+found and now i got these prompts that i can't close
<Jordan_U> !ot | slem
<ubottu> slem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xrdodrx> Cody3290, by default ctrl alt left and ctrl alt right also are used to switch between workspaces :)
<Ploploploop> yeaaahyeahyeah ok I'm still there
<noremorse2> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu / Likewise and group policy settings on an AD DC causing issues joining the Domain?
<trism> Scunizi: you shouldn't need to start it with the indicator applet (although to do that you just click the Broadcast menu item in the messaging menu)
<noremorse2> more specifically, enumerating values
<Ploploploop> yeahyeahyeah, ok I'm still there
<sidh> I really would need your advice : I've installed ubuntu 10.04 because of LTS acronym , and i'm experiencing a big problem with nfs copy locks up/hang client with large files, this bug (that completely freeze my system and need a hard reboot) seems to be known https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/+bug/585657, but as far as i can tell, maverick, and newer release has been fixed but not the 10.04 LTS(!!!) does someone know why ?
<Hobart> Jordan_U -> thanks for the detail, loading splitlong :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 585657 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "Transfering large files to nfs mount causes system freeze" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Jordan_U> Hobart: You're welcome :)
<jhonny> hello, help please
<Hobart> Just did an Ubuntu 10.10 install from the LiveCD onto a recent Asus motherboard (amd, radeon graphics).  LiveCD came up OK, install looked like it worked.  After restarting, the system hard-locks when (I believe) trying to start X.  Tried adding ...
<Hobart> ... 'nomodeset xforcevesa' to boot options, that drops me to a text login prompt and something is forbidding me from logging in as the (only) user account ("Cannot cd to /home/user").  The Recovery Mode comes up (am in a netroot now), although it ...
<Hobart> ... keeps complaining about syslog crashing.  Anyone got any suggested pointers?
<FloodBot1> Hobart: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hobart> I knew floodbot would yell at me ^^;;;
<ugliefrog> anyone using xbmc with mythtv?
<Hobart> just tried blacklisting radeon, no luck. :\
<sidh> it seems to be a kernel patch to apply so why don't ubuntu offers a lucid updated linux-image in its safe-upgrade procedure
<Hobart> the frustrating bit is the inability to log in when trying to boot multiuser.
<linelevel> Hi. I just edited my Nvidia video settings to use a 2nd monitor in "Separate X Screen" mode. It said I had to click "Write to X Config file" then restart.. so I did that, except now X won't load at all. Please help!
<Bennage> shcherbak: Whoo!  Vistory.
<Bennage> *victory
<shaun_> hi
<genii-around> linelevel: Does: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf                   show a line?
<Bennage> Although I tried to re-install once before, this time I downloaded the .deb and used that and despite it being the exact same version, it worked.
<erUSUL> dumont: read here at the bottom of the page about setgid http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions ( read the whole page is worth the time )
<aum> hi - i'm trying to install 10.10 from cd onto an x86 32-bit pc - the install wizard takes several minutes to go to each next screen - any ideas what's causing this? could it be that my lan has static ips, not dhcp?
<el_seano> doubtful.  Are you talking about the screens where it prompts you for information>
<el_seano> ?
<aum> yes
<DJones> aum: How much memory does the computer have
<aum> 1gb
<el_seano> processor?
<aum> athlon xp2400+
<el_seano> yeah, that's kind of a slower one
<DJones> aum: I know with only 512Mb, it has a similar effect, but 1gb I wouldn't expect that to be the problem
<el_seano> also, reading from disk can take a while sometimes
<orudie> how do I apply changes and close after editing in vi
<el_seano> optical drives generally have slower r/w than say, usb or a network install.
<aum> it took nearly half an hour to get to the partitions screen
<el_seano> oof
<el_seano> orudie: try :wq
<aum> my bios won't boot off usb
<el_seano> orudie: or shift+Z Z
<BluesKaj> aum, my 6 yr old athlon 3200+cpu  pc  doesn't even accept the live-cd, I have to use the alternate-install or an internet upgrade
<aum> BluesKaj: omg
<el_seano> aum: I think it's just slow hardware. :/
<aum> that totally betrays the tradition of linux supporting legacy hardware
<aum> but anyway, i'll try the alternate install - thanks BluesKaj for the suggestion
<BluesKaj> aum, the alternate is more flexible , but a bit more work is all
<Jon--> I am setting up a server being used by multiple people for the first time. I want to mount a remote sftp with sshfs  I require a directory that is read/write for all users on the machine. How can I do this?
<dumont> is it possible to automatically set umask to 007 when a user creates a file in a specific folder only?
<aum> BluesKaj: i'm used to that - i've mostly used debian in the last 7 years, but have been put off recently by its broken sound setup
<ctoon>  is there a possibility to make write protect some selective o office spread sheet colums in a sheet ? and secondly if a cell (which is not write protected) is edited. it turns its color. ?
<BluesKaj> aum, alsa ? pulseaudio is apita on ubuntu as well. a lot of us remove pulseaudio
<aum> BluesKaj: problem is that skype requires pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> yeah , aum , unfortunately
<teropafu> if i want to download testdisk and i'm on ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, do i click on 'kernel 2.6.x i386/x86_64' or 'kernel 2.4.x i386/x86_64' or 'i386 RPM' or 'SRPM'?
<dlpenguinlover> helllo. I am just curious, will the next version of ubuntu contain the gnome 3? I was looking at gnomes website and it looks like they're going to have gnome 3 released soon. Any thoughts?
<aeon-ltd> dlpenguinlover: unlikely natty is due in 1 month, ocelot maybe
<aum> i guess pulseaudio is the Linux Sound System Du Jour, there'll be another one in 6 months
<dumont> is it possible to automatically set umask to 007 when a user creates a file in a specific folder only?
<Jon--> I am setting up a server being used by multiple people for the first time. I want to mount a remote sftp with sshfs  I require a directory that is read/write for all users on the machine. How can I do this?
<lwizardl> Hi
<dlpenguinlover> aeon-ltd: That's 11.04 right?
<aeon-ltd> dumont: i wouldn't know the details but you can set it to inherit its permissions from the folder
<aeon-ltd> dlpenguinlover: ocelot will be 11.11, natty is 11.04
<linelevel> genii-around: I fixed it; there was a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup that I mv'd onto the original. I still can't get the second monitor to work though.
<lwizardl> i am trying to install the linux version of utorrent and it comes as a file utorrent-server-3.0-24733.tar.gz i know this is a compressed archive but I have never installed an application like this. would this need to be compiled ?
<elfranne> how to use ls to get the only the last accessed file ?
<aeon-ltd> lwizardl: if untarring it produes the source then yes you need to compile it
<dumont> aeon-ltd:  how would i do that? inherit permissions from folder?
<dlpenguinlover> aeon-ltd: thanks! I'll be sure to look out for that!
<lwizardl> aeon-ltd, only thing that comes out is docs, utserver, and webgui.zip
<brasidas> if I'm using device node name's in fstab, is it better to use /dev/mapper/GroupName-VolumeName or /dev/Groupname/VolumeName?
<erUSUL> dumont: no it is not posible to set umask for a specific dir.
<brasidas> i know they both work since /dev/GroupName/VolumeName is just a sym link to /dev/mapper/...
<Gunni> is there any way to make tcpdump show the CONTENTS of all pakages and not the headers etc?
<brasidas> but is there a "best pratice" and why?
<erUSUL> dumont: if you want more control than what setgid can provide you will have to use ACL's
<Jon--> I want to make a directory that is read/write for all users on the machine. How can I do this?
<Cody3290> What does it mean "unregistered torrent pass" in Transmission?
<Cody3290> error: unregistered torrent pass*
<lusmus> how do i get ubuntu server from wubi?
<erUSUL> Jon--: mkdir dir ; chmod 777 dir/
<aeon-ltd> dumont: no idea
<koyktos> part #ubuntu
<Jon--> erUSUL: mkdir return permission denied for /home and /media
<inside-out-bunny> lusmus: you don't. install it properly from a CD
<Jon--> erUSUL: and if I do sudo mkdir then you cannot access it without sudo ...
<aeon-ltd> lwizardl: wait i'm downloading now, i'll get a definite soon
<lwizardl> aeon-ltd, thanks
<lusmus> cus i have windows on mine and i want have ubuntu on the side
<vKompff> ahh help i locked myself out of my server
<vKompff> i cant even ssh to localhost
<lwizardl> aeon-ltd, it almost seems like to be it isn't for desktop users but for webservers only
<inside-out-bunny> vKompff: do you have physical access/console access?
<dumont> erUSUL: reason I'm doing this is because i need newly creaated files in this particular folder to be of 0770 permission, no matter which autherized user creates it, and from what i understand umask does, you need to manually set umask 007 to the terminal before creating the file, and then setting it back to 022 when working with other directories
<inside-out-bunny> i'm guessing you don't since you wouldn't be asking for help otherwise :-)
<RobotAnna> hello all, I'm trying to upgrade to 64 bit ubuntu and installed it over my previous partition without wiping and now when it reboots it shows my old grub bootloader options and none of them boot (presumably because they point to files that aren't there!)
<RobotAnna> i'm in the live cd (usb ha) environment, how would I start to fix this? D:
<vKompff> yes
<vKompff> inside-out-bunny: yes i have a console. i cant even ssh localhost
<inside-out-bunny> vKompff: so you have root-level access to the machine?
<vKompff> inside-out-bunny: yes
<aeon-ltd> lwizardl: tried it now, yeah its run as a daemon/service and its all configured via a html page, not practical for a desktop user i suppose :(
<inside-out-bunny> vKompff: is ssh running? what did you do to sshd_config?
<inside-out-bunny> did you touch iptables?
<aeon-ltd> lwizardl: not like a daemon/service more like a background application
<vKompff> inside-outbunny: ssh is running i did not do anything sshd_config
<inside-out-bunny> does netstat -tln show something listening on port 22?
<lwizardl> aeon-ltd, ah so it would be for a headless server environment
<Ragas> d
<inside-out-bunny> what does ssh -v localhost say?
<Star_Light> hello i have problem with my system.... without reason restarts while use ubuntu... in windows it doesnt that. :/
<vKompff> inside-out-bunny only 0.0.0.0:22 is listenining to port 22
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<v3ctor> vKompff: do you get an error when you try to ssh?
<Roasted> Are there any typing programs for Ubuntu that resemble Microtype found in Windows classroom environments?
<vKompff> v3ctor: permission denied
<sidh> does someone could explain me what does mean LTS for Ubuntu ?
<mrdeb> sidh: long term support. 3 years desktop
<Star_Light> vKompff use sudo :p
<Ragas> does anybody here have some knowledge about the Ayatana Scrollbar?
<aeon-ltd> lwizardl: yeah basically a 'torrent box' , but you could use it for desktop; though i'd prefer something like transmission which has its own gui
<jiraia_> hello i'm trying to change the mount point of my thumb drive via udev but can not find what item should I put in the rule
<vKompff> Star_Light haha
<jiraia_> anyone know or has already done this configuration?
<aeon-ltd> sidh: long term support
<lwizardl> aeon-ltd, yeah but seems for some reason 2 of the tracker sites I use block transmission for some stupid reason
<sidh> mrdeb: so in this kind of releasing , aren't critical kernel bugs supposed to be fixed ?
<Star_Light> what kind of problems in hw we have when system restarts without reason??? only in ubuntu matters that.... :/
<inside-out-bunny> Star_Light: bad ram?
<inside-out-bunny> or powersupply
<mrdeb> sidh: they are supposed to be. my experience is that it depends on what they prioritize
<Star_Light> bad ram ok.. and why in windows doesnt matter this?
<aeon-ltd> lwizardl: harsh...
<mrdeb> sidh: in some cases, it's just better to upgrade to the newer version
<Jon--> I want to make a directory that is read/write for all users on the machine. How can I do this? mkdir return permission denied for /home and /media and if I use sudo it's only readable/writeable by root ?
<Star_Light> i cant go back my system in store because restarts only in ubuntu :/
<Star_Light> it doesnt recognize.
<runawayhacker> so, has anyone else had issues with having to re-install nvidia drivers after reboot? I'm 10.10 x64 geforce 210
<mrdeb> runawayhacker: yes, after kernel upgrade
<oraqol> Hey fellas, quick question.  I have an ATI vid card, when I play a game on my windows partition it runs smoothly, no problems.  When I run the game on ubuntu, glitchy and choppy.  i installed the ATI/AMD prop FGLRX driver.  Is there another driver I should be using?
<harmandeep> guys, is there any boot time parameter that can set Clock Frequency to 1000Hz on Ubuntu lucid x64 10.04.1
<runawayhacker> mrdeb : it used ot only be after kernel upgrade for me too, but now it is after every reboot
<sidh> mrdeb: the bug is fixed in maverick , but not in LTS, i'm not talking about a compiz fx or another kikoolol GUI feature, i'm just talking about nfs transfer with nfsclient that totally freeze my desktop, you know what, i've just did a safe-upgrade , install a new linux-image in the process, and still the freeze, do you believe that ?
<Jon--> I want to make a directory that is read/write for all users on the machine. How can I do this? mkdir return permission denied for /home and /media and if I use sudo it's only readable/writeable by root ?
<visual1ce> hi
<jiraia_> hello i'm trying to change the mount point of my thumb drive via udev but can not find what item should I put in the rule
<jiraia_> anyone know or has already done this configuration?
<oraqol> Oh, and it runs natively in ubuntu, not wine or vm.
<mrdeb> runawayhacker: i havent't found that, but my 10.10 box is mostly disconnecte from the net
<sidh> Jon--: umask
<runawayhacker> mrdeb : yeah, it's just a pain in the ass.
<Jon--> sidh: Explanation ?
<mrdeb> sidh: well, i can believe that. i remember, although not lts, 9.04 had problematic intel drivers and it wasnt fixed until 9.1
<mrdeb> runawayhacker: yes
<sidh> Jon--: man umask ?
<mrdeb> runawayhacker: i would want to fix it. have you tried installing nvidia drivers yourself, vs from the repo?
<oraqol> Anybody?
<Jon--> sidh: I only have the C programming man page. Are you suggesting I hack together a C program? ;p
<runawayhacker> mrdeb : no, I'm using the official NVIDIA drivers. I cleaned out the open source drivers when I fres installed
<runawayhacker> mrdeb : official drivers i the past have worked better for me
<Jon--> I want to make a directory that is read/write for all users on the machine. How can I do this? mkdir return permission denied for /home and /media and if I use sudo it's only readable/writeable by root ?
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<runawayhacker> jon— : sudo chmod 777 ,dir.
<sidh> Jon--: umask let you predefine the way permission are set when a user create a directory
<sidh> just google for umask it will tell you how use it to suit your needs
<Jon--> runawayhacker: I've done this, it doesn't work. I get permission denied when I attempt to mkdir so I sudo mkdir then of course I need sudo chmod and even 777 doesn't make it accessible by a user account.
<Jon--> runawayhacker: permission denied for both /media and /home
<dougb> how stable is the ntfs support in ubuntu?
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<dougb> i just got a WD my password 1TB drive and it came formatted as NTFS, and I will be dealing with large video files, so I would prefer to keep it as NTFS, but I need to be able to write on it with Ubuntu and Windows 7
<nemo> are there any ubuntu mirrors that support https?
<nemo> our stupid packet inspecting firewall over here has a nasty habit of randomly blocking ubuntu packages server over http
<jiraia_> hello i'm trying to change the mount point of my thumb drive via udev but can not find what item should I put in the rule
<jiraia_> anyone know or has already done this configuration?
<thraspic> test
<aeon-ltd> thraspic: test passed.
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: tell your security people to whitelist ubuntu mirrors
<Hobart> Jon-- -> what you're looking for is the 'other' section of chmod, you can do "chmod directoryname o+rwx"
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: tried that already :(
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: they suck sooooo bad
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: they returned their form letter that instructs me to fill out an application for whitelisting for *EVERY* blocked URL
<nemo> with countersigns by supervisor and his superior
<thraspic> test passing accepted, initiating questions
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: send then a trojaned email to deliver a netcat payload to start a reverse shell on their servers and do it yourself
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: I would have to do that for every single .deb - for now I've been HTTP proxying
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: I'd rather like to keep my job, and avoid jail.
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: maybe set up a local mirror, mirrored via some sort of encrypted tunnel?
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: that's what I'm doing right now
<inside-out-bunny> oh.
<thraspic> I'm looking to get a screensaver that can simply display the contents of a text file (a simple ascii picture specifically, so multiple lines).  Any suggestions?
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: I'd like to avoid that though since my home bandwidth isn't great, and it is kind of tedious to do
<mrdeb> how long will it be before 10.10 is thrown away from naughty nardvark
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: and ftp won't work either?
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: hmmmm.
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: worth a shot!
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: tell your security people to whitelist ubuntu mirrors
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: I can really do a s/http:/ftp:/g ?
<inside-out-bunny> errr
<inside-out-bunny> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: depends on mirror
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: stop using gnome/kde
<yeahyeahyeah> inside-out-bunny, no lol
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: any that just allow https? that would guarantee no stupid packet sniffing
<b0ot_linux> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: i'm not seeing any. it wouldn't sense for a mirror to use https (in general) b/c of the CPU requirements of encryption
<inside-out-bunny> it wouldn't make sense, i mean
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: they aren't that large, but certainly it offers no significant benefits apart from preventing people from knowing what revisions of packages you are on
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: encryption is a pretty tiny extra cost though
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: for the server, it is.  a modest server can serve thousands of concurrent http connection but maybe a few hundred https
<GeekyAdam> hi all. getting a padlock_sha error on boot and my system halts. http://paste.ubuntu.com/578523
<oraqol> ok, how about this one.  I'm trying to burn a trixbox iso onto a cd.  Rightclick, write to disk, things seem to go smoothly, but then disc pops out its still blank.  Any thots?
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: key negotiation is expensive. the actual stream has little overhead
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: although the way ubuntu does updates, it probably renegotiates for each package/update request
<nemo> which is probably less than efficient
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: next time it happens, I'll get ftp a shot though
<yeahyeahyeah> I've set all my F keys to do something except F5 cause I need that for refreshing, but F1 keeps giving me the help screen of whatever app I'm in ><
<inside-out-bunny> yeahyeahyeah: stop reposting the same thing over and over and over and over
<oraqol> no love?
<yeahyeahyeah> ok ill stop REposting the same thing OVER and OVER and OVER and OVER
<inside-out-bunny> nemo: if the packet sniffer is the problem, spoof some IP packets with banned words/etc with source address as a critical server. when the sniffer blocks the critical server, they'll take the sniffer offline to prevent self-dos
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: yeah, unfortunately the heuristics of this thing are irritatingly random.
<nemo> but interesting idea.
<nemo> inside-out-bunny: plus, they just whitelist critical servers
<inside-out-bunny> lol
<wildc4rd> evenin
<skullboy> where is the inittab
<inside-out-bunny> skullboy: /etc
<skullboy> inside-out-bunny: where in ect
<skullboy> inside-out-bunny: where in ect
<inside-out-bunny> skullboy: ubuntu doesn't have it actually-- ubuntu uses kickstart
<skullboy> inside-out-bunny: where is kickstart
<teropafu> i installed testdisk. how do i make it appear in System?
<iceroot> inside-out-bunny: upstart
<barberan> hi
<yeahyeahyeah> hey
<muffins> hey folks..  i just installed ubuntu 10.10 to my wife's compaq cq60-420us and for some reason, when i try to open any files like documents, pictures, etc..  i get a pop-up error message that says "File not found"
<_tom> My terminal telnet connections seem to drop regularly, is there a setting or something I can change to avoid it?
<muffins> i forgot to mention this is a wubi install
<thraspic> Pesky connection.  Did someone respond to my text screensaver question?
<ghost> hello
<muffins> hey folks..  i just installed ubuntu 10.10 wubi version to my wife's compaq cq60-420us and for some reason, when i try to open any files like documents, pictures, etc..  i get a pop-up error message that says "File not found"
<ActionParsnip> muffins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<teropafu> help i installed testdisk but i dont know how to access it. it doesnt appear in System
<ActionParsnip> muffins: associate opening folders with nautilus
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: its a cli command
<ilovefairuz> _tom: that's a server-side issue
<muffins> awesome, i'm on it ActionParsnip thanks!!!
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  how do i add it to System?
<melow01> quick question... I need to install java 1.5.0.9 on Ubuntu 10.04, can someone help me with this?
<melow01> I tried "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre", but no luck.
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: you won't really,it runs in terminal.You can add it then tell it to run in terminal but you may as welljust run: sudo testdisk
<ActionParsnip> !java | melow01
<ubottu> melow01: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<UNew> I switched from Metacity to Emerald a while back, and now I want to switch back, but I can't remember how. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> UNew: run:  metacity --replace
<muffins> thanks ActionParsnip your great
<ActionParsnip> muffins: np bro
<UNew> thanks, I knew it was simple
<muffins> worked like a lucky charm
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  i saw a video where the user goes to system > administration > partition editor but i don't have 'partition editor' in administration
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: thats gparted
<rogue> does anyone know how i can get my mouse pointer working inside virtual box
<rogue> ??
<rogue> cus im staring at the win 7 installation but cant do shiet atm xD
<xangua> teropafu: sudo apt-get install gparted , won't make effect on partitons that are mounted
<ActionParsnip> rogue: click in the vbox and it should capture the mouse
<rogue> nvm i figuerd it out :P
<tomasz> hej
<ActionParsnip> rogue: cool
<tomasz> hek
<melow01> ActionParsnip, thanx
<ricorx7> rogue: with guestadditions the mouse is seamless
<user> #ubuntu-gr
<user> sorry
<melow01> ActionParsnip, through some digging, I found this on the Oracle website: "jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin"
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  ok now i see gparted partition editor, thanks
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: np :)
<melow01> first, how do I install a bin file and second, what is i586? I'm used to seeing i386.
<bitabit> cd-rom driver is not being recognized by the system Ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/ please help
<ActionParsnip> melow01: mark it as executable, move it to /opt and run it with sudo. You can then symlink the libnpjp2.so to your browsers plugin folder
<icenine457> ehm, i found a slight misnomer on the ubuntu home page: http://oi52.tinypic.com/5ba4a8.jpg
<melow01> ActionParsnip, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> melow01: i586 = P100s and such
<ActionParsnip> melow01: when MMX was new
<Guest40473> with ssh How do you cause an X11 app to start on the remote host, & run on the remote X display?
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ok, a little over my head but will it work on a Intel Pentium D?
<Guest40473> i just want to start it
<scottamunga> hey, has anybody had problems with gnome randomly reverting to the default theme on login?
<Guest40473> not use it
<ActionParsnip> melow01: yes, its backward compatible
<icenine457> that was on: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop (first image if you click right)
<icenine457> *right arrow
<ilovefairuz> Guest40473: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<melow01> ActionParsnip, thanks
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  oh gparted partitions editor isnt associated with testdisk?
<ActionParsnip> Guest40473: you'd need to export DISPLAY as the local display
<jerry_> Hello, I am curious as to how I might be able to sync my iPhone 4 with Ubuntu 10.10.  I have read up and downloaded a few players.  I have just upgraded to ios4.3
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: no, its different
<ilovefairuz> !iphone | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bitabit> cd-rom driver is not being recognized by the system Ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/ please help
<JayWalker1> Howdy all. Where would one go to request a (rather important) package be added to the ubuntu repos?
<xangua> jerry_: google ios 4.3 webupd8
<melow01> ActionParsnip, I ran it from /opt/: ./jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin and it seems to have extracted properly
<ilovefairuz> JayWalker1: launchpad
<melow01> ActionParsnip, how do I create a symlink? (I'm still learning command line)
<ilovefairuz> melow01: ln -s sourcepath targetpath
<scottamunga> JayWalker - could you do it on Launchpad?
<woki> security question
<ActionParsnip> melow01: try:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins;cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /opt/jre1_5_0_09/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so .
<teropafu> i have a 300 gb hard drive that shows up as '30 GB Filesystem'. do i need to fix this?
<woki> some experience about the suckit-rootkit on linux?
<ActionParsnip> melow01: you may need to tab complete the .so file path
<JayWalker1> I suppose I could. Rather it's a modification of an existing package, the libsdl-gfx package. It doesn't include 32 bit libs to link against (in a 64 bit environment) whereas all the other SDL packages do
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: if you only have 30Gb partitioned and 270Gb unpartitioned
<ilovefairuz> woki: unlikely, try a security channel
<melow01> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: but you get the idea
<quietone> i want libreoffice-evolution but to install it on maverick, synaptic will remove libreoffice. Can someone explain this?
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> quietone: sounds like a bug
<woki> ilovefairuz: and that would be to prefer?
<icenine457> theyre all free...for purchase.
<bitabit> cd-rom driver is not being recognized by the system Ubuntu 10.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/578410/ please help
<ilovefairuz> woki: i don't get your understand, i meant that you're unlikely to find an answer to your question here, try a security-focused channel or a mailing list
<slackster> hi, if I if install natty alpha three, when it is released, I will be able to update everything via the update manager?
<quietone> ActionParsnip, thx.  I would report that at launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> slackster: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty
<slackster> ok
<ActionParsnip> !bug | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<icenine457> awright then.
<teropafu> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure if i have 270 gb unpartitioned or not.  i want to recover data from the '30 GB Filesystem'.  can i just go ahead or is the disk being detected as 30 gb going to pose a problem?
<itaylor57> quietone: what version of libreoffice do you have installed?
<melow01> ActionParsnip, "libnpjp2.so" doesn't exist in the i386 directory
<cronus> bitabit, I can't understand the relevancy of your pastbin. could you please explain what i am seeing?
<quietone> itaylor, LibreOffice 3.3.1 OOO330m19 (Build:8)tag libreoffice-3.3.1.2, Ubuntu package 1:3.3.1-1ubuntu3~maverick1
<ActionParsnip> melow01: then find the file in that .so in the folder
<itaylor57> quietone: yeah I just verified the same for me
<quietone> itaylor57, glad to know I am not the only one.
<jacek_> hey
<ActionParsnip> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> Package libreoffice does not exist in maverick
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, libreoffice is available via PPA only in Maverick
<ActionParsnip> quietone: you are also using a 3rd party repo so you should contact the ppa maintainer
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: yep, it shows :)
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ya I'm looking at the files. I've got this one "libjavaplugin_jni.so" and two others with "nscp" in the filename. Do you know which one is correct?
<xrdodrx> yeah, it's meant for people that want to live on the bleeding edge XD
<xrdodrx> OO.org is fine for me until April :D
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: libreoffice is default in natty :)
<ActionParsnip> melow01: try: cd /opt; sudo find . -iname "*.so"     one will be the file to link
<quietone> ActionParsnip, i completely forgot I did that. thx for putting on the right path.
<xrdodrx> ActionParsnip, I know xD That's why I said "until April" :P
<melow01> ActionParsnip, I'm in the directory i386 and there are about 20 files that end in "so"
<ActionParsnip> xrdodrx: !wfm ;)
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  so if the 270 gb turns out to be unpartitioned, then i need to fix it so that it shows up as 300 gb filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> melow01: well you can now see which you need to link oline
<scottamunga> has anybody had issues with GNOME reverting to the default theme in Maverick?
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: you can partition with parted. sudo fdisk -l   will show what's going on
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  i'm not sure but i might have partitioned the 30 gb when i accidentally installed ubuntu on it
<oraqol> ok, i just imaged it onto a usb drive w/ unetbootin.  Still, any thots on the ati drivers thats not flgrlx?
<bitabit> cronus: when booting the system the "write through" message appears for a while before entering gnome desktop what you see in the paste bin are console commands to select from dmesg output the lines containing the word "through" and "error"
<cronus> bitabit, these are normal messages, though. could you filter for sr0?
<bitabit> okay give me a second
<mark-t> hi, my gf accidentally pressed some combination of keys, and now her cursor in gmail blinks at the beginning of the line she's typing on, even when characters are inserted at the end; does anyone know how to turn this off?
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  will this partition be a problem for testdisk
<ilovefairuz> there's a key label INS or INSERT
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  this partition issue, i meant
<ilovefairuz> mark-t: ^
<bitabit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578566/
<mark-t> it's not insert; I know what that does
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: you only need testdisk if your FAT gets corrupted
<din> so i'm wondering if someone can explain this. i removed 8 million files from a directory (took 22 hours), then when it finished and i rmdir the actual directory, it took about 5 minutes to remove it. it's an ext3 filesystem.
<leonardo> deneme :D
<ActionParsnip> din: that is weird
<ilovefairuz> mark-t: that key toggles whether text is inserted or replaced
<cronus> bitabit, it seems that linux sees your  drive without any problem
<xrdodrx> mark-t, she probably turned on Right-to-Left text entry
<SirShaggy> I need a bit of direction, can anybody point me to where I can find a list of changes, features, Hardware Support etc.. in the newest stable Kernel?
<mark-t> I know, and that's not the issue here
<din> ActionParsnip: i'm guessing it had to remove metadata references to the removed files in the journal
<mark-t> xrdodrx: I don't think so, but do you know how to turn that off?
<din> but i'm not sure
<ilovefairuz> SirShaggy: try http://h-online.com  .. they do a pretty good coverage
<cronus> bitabit, is it visible under /dev/sr0?
<bitabit> Cronus: I cant mount cd-rom from system/adm/disc utility
<bitabit> it doesnt appear there
<bitabit> under dev/sr0?
<ActionParsnip> din: that'd make sense
<SirShaggy> Thank You ilovefairuz!!
<bitabit> oh now that you mention...
<xrdodrx> mark-t, try left shift+left ctrl
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  as far as i know the FAT isnt corrupted. i just want to recover the files that were lost from the formatting and i thought testdisk might do it
<bitabit> vdevd work open/dev/null failed
<bitabit> that appears now and then
<melow01> ActionParsnip, if I wanted to make this java plugin work in Google Chrome, do you know where the symlink should go?
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: sure, you can also use it with foremost :)
<Temy> Hope springs eternal in the human breast; Man never Is, but always to blest
<ActionParsnip> melow01: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<cronus> bitabit, /dev/sr0
<oisteink> [Q] I have set up 10.10 netbook on Eee pc 901. I've got 4gb /dev/sda and 16gb /dev/sdb. Would it make sense to make a partition on sdb to store /usr?
<ActionParsnip> oisteink: more sense to use sdb for /home
<teropafu> ActionParsnip,  so can i just disregard the fact that it shows up as '30 gb filesystem' and proceed with testdisk?
<oisteink> I was planning on that. But after install and updates i've got 800mb left on root
<bitabit> cronus: I dont get the question could you please ask in other terms?
<bitabit> console command?
<oisteink> and that makes me worry :)
<melow01> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cronus> bitabit, ls -l /dev/sr0
<ActionParsnip> teropafu: you can use testdisk to make a 300Gb partition the fsck it
<bitabit> thanks
<ActionParsnip> oisteink: then run: sudo apt-get autoclean    and update temp debs won't hang around
<gogogo2> hello. does any one have video how to hack into any forum?
<bitabit> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2011-03-10 23:22 /dev/sr0
<A|i3N> Hey simple question - viewing a DVD (WoW original) under ubuntu - I can see the OSX installation folder but it's not showing the windows  installation files. I am trying to copy what is needed to install with Wine. There a way to get ubuntu to view the files I'm not seeing???
<bitabit> what does that mean?
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | gogogo2
<ubottu> gogogo2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gogogo2: ask in #networking  this is ubuntu support
<teropafu> thanks ActionParsnip
<Maarten> So I trash-picked one of these: https://h10057.www1.hp.com/ecomcat/hpcatalog/specs/provisioner/05/KR370PS.htm - basically a thin client, but it has a fairly decent Sempron 2100+ cpu. - It had 512 Mb RAM originally, but I replaced it with a 2 Gb RAM stick (it takes PC5300 laptop memory) I had. Its "harddrive" is a 1 Gb flash. Was gonna load it with Ubuntu, maybe make a little headless server out of it with a 500 Gb USB drive I have laying around
<Maarten> doing nothing.... U guys reckon the 1 Gb flash is going to be enough to install an OS on?
<cronus> bitabit, it means that linux sees your drive without a problem. what happens when you enter a cdrom?
<bitabit> it moves
<bitabit> lol
<cronus> lol
<ActionParsnip> Maarten: as a server,sure
<melow01> ActionParsnip, I ran this: "ln -s /opt/jre1.5.0_09/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so ." but the Java plugin doesn't show up in Firefox. Any thoughts?
<bitabit> but I cant find a clue in system
<bitabit> desktop
<ActionParsnip> melow01: it's not thatfile
<Maarten> Yeah :) wasn't expecting to do much else with it. Maybe run OpenTTD game server (that is only about 20 Mb diskspace....)
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ok... how do i know which file to link to?
<Maarten> Ah what the heck, lets try this thing :) - gonna make a bootable USB and load it up.... see how good it works.
<Eighteens> i'm getting a "sh: /usr/sbin/sendmail: not found" error in my error.log file, i guess this directory or file doesn't exist in ubuntu, can someone help me enable sendmail
<ActionParsnip> melow01: try: /jre1.5.0_09/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<cronus> bitabit, did it use to work with the previous version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> melow01: you need to restart the browser to load the new plugin
<ilovefairuz> Eighteens: sudo apt-get install sendmail (though you could use postfix too and it will provide a sendmail binary)
<bitabit> I didnt use it
<Eighteens> ilovefairuz, thank you, which do you recommend
<bitabit> and I was too noob to guess
<melow01> ActionParsnip, trying it. I reloaded the browser, thanks.
<ilovefairuz> Eighteens: postfix
<cronus> bitabit, sorry - I don't think I can help you :(
<Hobart> I'm going to theorize that this "unable to cd to /home/user" problem is coming from the Ubuntu installer not properly doing the OS install if you install onto an already-formatted ext4 volume, and they overlooked setting something that the ...
<Hobart> ... format-from-scratch installer does properly
<bitabit> are you suggesting it is defective?
<cronus> no
<Eighteens> ilovefairuz, one of my contact forms uses /usr/sbin/sendmail and i recently put apache on this machine, and the mail form says it sent mail, but i never receive it, and just get that error in my log, "sh: /usr/sbin/sendmail: not found"
<bitabit> ok nevermind thanks for your interest anyway
<Jasonn> flash player wont install - i download it and everything, it just wont be "activated" on firefox
<pr0xy> Hi. Natty's Unity has a apps available for download area. One app that shows up in this area is PornView. I do not think that an application such as this should be proudly displayed to all those who may view my screen. I do not have this application installed. I have never installed applications of this sort. I do not feel comfortable using Ubuntu in public or in a family environment. What can I do to get this application to never appe
<Jasonn> !natty |pr0
<ubottu> pr0: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ilovefairuz> Eighteens: yes, you won't receive mail unless an MTA (mail transport agent, like sendmail or postfix) is installed and configured as an "internet site" (you'll get asked for that during installation)
<Jasonn> !natty | pr0b0t
<ubottu> pr0b0t: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Jasonn> !natty | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Jasonn> Lol, sorry for taht
<Jasonn> flash player wont install - i download it and everything, it just wont be "activated" on firefox
<KM0201> Jasonn: are you running adblock?
<ilovefairuz> Jasonn: is it listed in about:plugins
<Jasonn> ilovefairuz: no
<Jasonn> KM0201: no
<KM0201> Jasonn: then you're doing somethign wrong
<pr0xy> This Apps available also appears in Maverick meerkat netbook. Is there any way to disable the area?
<ilovefairuz> Jason: then it wasn't properly installed, you could manually download it and copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins ..
<Jasonn> KM0201: i downloaded the .deb, and it shows up as installed on the package manager, just doesnt work
<ilovefairuz> Jasonn: ^
<Jasonn> ilovefairuz: the /plugins folder doesnt exist
<red2kic> Jasonn: "mkdir -vp ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<ilovefairuz> Jasonn: not /plugins.. but /home/yourusername/.mozilla/plugins   .. if it doesn't exist, create it
<ginnn> sometimes ubuntu is pain in the s
<ilovefairuz> ginnn: such is life
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l |  grep flash; dpkg -l |  grep gnash; dpkg -l |  grep swf       use a pastebin
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: ok
<Jasonn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578571/
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: ^
<red2kic> Heh.
<Jasonn> ilovefairuz: when i put the file into the plugins, what do i do?
<ewet> hi, whenever I try to upgrade my ubuntu 10.4 chromium-browser with the one from the chromium-stable ppa chroium hangs. I tried to purge the config files - I renamed the /home/../.config/chromium directory to no avail. Whenver I upgrade the browser stalls on every page - even on the config-page. WHat can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: ok run:    sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge remove browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<ilovefairuz> Jasonn: try ActionParsnip's suggestion first
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: you have gnash AND adobe flash.If you have more than one flash plugin, you get nothing
<Jasonn> oh
<Jasonn> ok
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: then what?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: restart whatever browser you use
<ilovefairuz> Jasonn: restart firefox
<Jasonn> ok
<_Neytiri_> how do i dertermin my kernal verson
<feydr> having some trouble w/ulimits... have tried the following: http://pastie.org/private/ci7lz4mnfca7j3fwq8tuq -- still getting the default 1024 for soft/hard limits -- what am I doing wrong?
<feydr> this is on 10.04
<melow01> ActionParsnip, I tried the symlinks in both Firefox and Chrome with no luck. I also ran "java -version" and it is not installed.
<ilovefairuz> _Neytiri_: uname -r
<AnubArack> is there another way to run terminal default .... I made a bubu by introducing a command to play at startup and now it opens and closes instantly
<ActionParsnip> _Neytiri_: uname -a
<_Neytiri_> thanks
<Jasonn> :O
<Jasonn> It works, thanks :)
<Polah> AnubArack: Revert whatever change you made?
<ActionParsnip> melow01: java --version won't show anything if you use the .bin file
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ok
<AnubArack> i can't enter termina properities to change the settings as it wont stay open for more than 1/10 second
<ActionParsnip> melow01: if you use the partner repo you can install the latest java easily
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ya, I need this specific version to work unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> melow01: i see, well, keep trying the .so files in the plugins folders
<melow01> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ewet> no ideas?
<Polah> AnubArack: Can you access the terminal properties file? /home/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<andai> I have 10 GB UNUSED but only 800MB free. Why?
<p_res> here
<AnubArack> Polah, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/bh5ossul/Untitledwindow_012.png
<KM0201> andai: you probably done something funky w/ your partitions
<inside-out-bunny> AnubArack: why is /home your home?
<andai> KM0201: oh
<AnubArack> inside-out-bunny, I don't get you question
<inside-out-bunny> AnubArack: since it's looking in /home/.gconf, the system thinks /home is your $HOME instead of /home/username
<inside-out-bunny> AnubArack: what does /etc/passwd say your home directory is?
<[segfault]> andai: either that or you have a +/-200gb partition that has 10gb set aside for system use.  5% is the default when a partition is formatted, and it will show up as being unused, but not free.
<red2kic> AnubArack: Run "echo $HOME"
<AnubArack> run it where :|
<inside-out-bunny> in a terminal
<red2kic> AnubArack: In a terminal.
<AnubArack> that i cant open ...
<MnCC> need some help cleaning up my grub2 bootloader ... anyone ?
<visual1ce> press ctrl alt T anubarack
<red2kic> AnubArack: Ah.
<AnubArack> like i said  i went into terminal deaul progile and set to run a custom command so now terminal opens and closes intantly
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<inside-out-bunny> AnubArack: press control-alt-f1 and log in there to run it
<red2kic> AnubArack: ALT+F2 --> xterm
<AnubArack> like i said  i went into terminal default profile and set to run a custom command so now terminal opens and closes intantly
<inside-out-bunny> or what red2kic said
<itaylor57> KM0201: I tried libreoffice which removed my openoffice what a way to scrog my system
<KM0201> itaylor57: doh!
<c--> gogogo2, yes www.urfuckingstupid.com
<KM0201> itaylor57: so is libreoffice not working correctly, or you just wanted to have both for a time?
<itaylor57> KM0201: I tried it , removed and and cannot reinstall openoffice, guess I should go back and use libreoffice
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> itaylor57: did you purge libreoffice, and why can't you reinstall openoffice?
<cronus> AnubArack, can you try pressing Alt+F2 and then entering bash as a command, and select run in terminal?
<MnCC> im stuck cleaning up, grub boot options .. can anyone help me  (i already googled and removed some myself)
<red2kic> inside-out-bunny didn't tell AnubArack how to return back to graphical. :X
<itaylor57> KM0201: missing dependancies kinda a loop from hades
<KM0201> hmm, that is weird.
<inside-out-bunny> red2kic: errr...... ummm...
<itaylor57> KM0201: thats what I get for using a third party ppa LOL
<KM0201> lol
<Huston> hello, i was just wondering how you open the samba gui
<Polah> AnubArack: If your problem still isn't fixed, then I mean /home/<username>/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/
<sinisterstuf> Huston, maybe click Network in your places menu
<guampa> is there a problem with seahorse not importing a ssh private key? it says "invalid file format". yet i use the key everyday
<itaylor57> KM0201: well I took the path of least resistence, and reinstalled libre
<Huston> mmk, didn't realize it was already active :/ thanks
<sinisterstuf> Huston, welcome
<KM0201> itaylor57: that was probably easiest, and take it as a lesson learned.. :)
<itaylor57> KM0201: yeah take to heart when told something will be removed
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol
<itaylor57> KM0201: I needed to be taken off my high horse anyways
<maheshk> how to tell a .so file is built for debug or release?
<maheshk> file <filename> - stripped means release otherwise debug!! Thanks guys
<maheshk> always do google.com first :)
<coolux> can someone help me get some cool looking ubuntu visual effects?
<c--> BITCH I'M ON MY HIGH HORSE
<c--> YES coolux
<bastidrazor> !ops | c--
<ubottu> c--: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<c--> go to terminal
<c--> type in format /
<coolux>  wtf is wrong with you
<coolux> im not stupid you troll gtfo
<Polah> You forgot to put sudo, bad troll sure is bad.
<oraqol> fixed it myself.  thanx guys.  :P
<Metaxa> Hello folks. I just downloaded Firefox 4.0RC, still new to Linux, have no idea how to install it, any help?
<aeon-ltd> Metaxa: if you got the source !compile it
<andai> if a file can be used for swap, why do we use partitions instead?
<Polah> Metaxa: Is it a tar.gz?
<xpd259> hiya people, this might seem a random question is there a way to play a avi video inplace of the plymouth boot splah. I don't care if i have to wait for the system to boot then play or wait for the video to finish
<Metaxa> Yes
<Polah> .bz2 I mean
<phoenixsampras> how to copy 1000 files with subfolders with overwrite and confirm?
<aeon-ltd> andai: it was faster pre-sata supposedly
<aeon-ltd> andai: also multiple linux OSes can access it
<andai> cool thx
<pie_> my 10.04 installation borked so now im reinstalling it, its a windows7 dual boot
<pie_> im using the 10.10 installer, and im at the part where you partition/select boot loader partition
<Hobart> so .. if I have a semi reproducible problem with ubuntu's installer, but don't have the resources right now to turn it into a detailed bug report, is there anyone who cares that I can notify?
<Hobart> (My non working 10.10 install that hung after boot was caused by Ubuntu's installer not getting the system configured right if you're putting stuff on an already-created ext4 partition.)
<pie_> i dont remember where i should place the bootloader, in this case, /dev/sda or /dev/sda5?
<pie_> sda5 is the previous linux partition
<Hobart> pie_ -> generally you'd put the bootloader on the disk itself
<Hobart> (the first choice)
<pie_> Hobart: yeah just wasnt sure, thanks :D
<pie_> also, none of the format checkboxes are highlighted...
<andai> what are differences between a LTS release that has been updated and a new release?
<pie_> *are highlightable
<pie_> theyre all grayed out
<doug9> Hello.  Looking for detailed steps to connect Engenius 3550 to Ubuntu.
<phil42> andai,  there are not many similarities at all,  changed kernel version,  many older versions in the updated LTS
<Jordan_U> pie_: sda
<pie_> ugh never mind lol, i didnt set mount points,etc
<Polah> How would I go around creating support for FXP on my server?
<Ben65> Polah: enable it in ftp config :P
<phoenixsampras> how to copy 1000 files with subfolders with overwrite and confirm?  << help
<andai> phil42: So what *is* updated in LTS?
<andai> phil42: the idea is security/stability over functionality right
<guampa> andai: security issues, bugfixes
<andai> ty
<phil42> andai:  updated LTS has bug fixed versions of the older software, new release has new versions of software
<Polah> Ben65: So default ftp supports FXP?
<Ben65> depends on the server
<eddie> hi
<Guest31677> heyyyy
<phil42> andai:  with new bugs
<semach> exit
<Guest31677> i love you all
#ubuntu 2011-03-11
<doug9> How to configure Engenius 3550 to Ubuntu?
<andai> thanks eddie
<Jordan_U> I am getting an odd problem that seems to only occur when using USB devices that transfer "signifigant" amounts of data, i.e. drives and a USB 3G dongle and likely anything other than a simple keyboard and mouse. The problem is the my system load increases drastically untill I eventually need to reboot. How can I check if this is a hardware issue as it seems to be?
<phoenixsampras> how to count the amount of files on a directory?
<raido> Jordan_U: It might be interesting to boot a live CD and try to get the same result
<dejan_> hi, how to acces packet manager synaptic?
<raido> Jordan_U: You cole use 2-3 differnt versions and kernel versions to see if they all do it.
<alphonso> does anyone have any recommendations on the cleanest way to run a command (as root) at startup?  ubuntu 10.10
<Polah> Dejan_: You mean Synaptic Package Manager. Also, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Ben64> phoenixsampras: find | wc -l
<raido> phoenixsampras: ls -l | wc -l
<dejan_> yes
<Jordan_U> raido: I have and they all do. I'll try with a LiveCD.
<dejan_> thak you
<phoenixsampras> raido:  Ben64 thank you gurus
<Ben64> phoenixsampras: mine counts recursively, and includes directories
<lighta> alphonso, make a bash file ?
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: write a script, put it in /etc/rc.local
<alphonso> lighta: no - just want to run /opt/lampp/lampp start to start my dev lampp environment
<raido> Jordan_U: Id say you have some faulty hardware if you get the same on the live CDS too.
<raido> Jordan_U: Is this s desktop?
<dejan_> I installed apache 2.2 but i am not sure how some guy told me from terminal now i want to delete it and install it through packet manager what should i do ?
<Jordan_U> raido: Yes.
<maxb> My Firefox top-right search box seems to have been forcibly changed from Google to Ask.com with the latest update ?!  Is this known to happen?
<raido> Jordan_U: You could try getting an ad in card to slove it
<lighta> hmm if is just lap you want to start automatically you can put in in init.d no ? no script to write
<dejan_> can anyoe guide me to remove and reinstall apache?
<Eighteens> i just installed sendmail, and it's working, I actually got the mail in my inbox, however it took the form like 2 minutes before the page refreshes, and gives confirmation that the mail was sent using the mailform, doesn anyone have a solution as to why sendmail is going so slow
<dejan_> it appears installed on Synaptic Package Manager but I installed it through terminal I want to reinstall it through SYPM
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: forgive my noob-ness - but my rc.local file contains logic (a do start statement) do i put the command before that logic?
<dejan_> i just installed ubuntu
<phoenixsampras> gratz and rocks
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: what does it have in there? by default it should just have comments and an exit statement
<Ben64> dejan_: why would you not want to use the one from synaptic?
<raido> dejan_: they use the same backend, if SPM shows it installed then your good to go
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: either way it doesn't matter where you put it in rc.local as long as it's before the exit statement.
<Ben64> oh i read that wrong
<dejan_> it appears i have installed (in Synaptic) : Apache2, Apache 2.2-bin, Apache 2.2-common,  Apache mpm-worker
<foureight84> hey guys
<dejan_> I select all and complete removal or?
<dejan_> I want to delete them
<foureight84> do you know how one would go about accessing a cellular carrier's wap website?
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: looks like a do start block with an if/fi condition followed by a case statement with two cases
<dejan_> and then install them through Synaptic
<raido> dejan_: no. its pointless, youve already installed it
<dejan_> i have instaleld them from terminal somehow one guy told me
<dejan_> but
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: i didn't alter this - not sure why it doesn't look like the default
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: this isn't a machine you installed/set up?
<dejan_> why are so many apache2 apache 2.2 apache 2.2-bin -comon -worker?
<dejan_> what are they all ? :S
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: yes, i set it up
<inside-out-bunny> dejan_: big packages come in separate pieces
<rusopro> hello
<dejan_> to remove apache 2.2 i have to remove completely all or?
<dejan_> so
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: would you mind pasting it somewhere?
<dejan_> :S
<dejan_> i am not sure iff I have isntalled right
<dejan_> dont wat my server to be hacked :S
<raido> dejan_: Its fine.
<dejan_> so re these normal and complete all packages for apache 2.2?
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: but either way-- rc.local is just the last thing executed when you boot up.
<dejan_> Apache2, Apache 2.2-bin, Apache 2.2-common,  Apache mpm-worker
<Ben64> dejan_: using the terminal to install stuff is the same as synaptic
<dejan_> apache2-utils
<dejan_> ok then
<rusopro> hello
<dejan_> Ben64: can I use terminal to install stuff in a bad way?
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: sending you the file
<Ben64> dejan_: synaptic is just a front end for apt-get, if you used apt-get to install in on the terminal, it works the exact same way
<inside-out-bunny> alphonso: just pastebin it somewhere
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: paste it in chat?
<Midler> HI
<Midler> I have a question
<Ben64> alphonso: pastebin.com
<inside-out-bunny> http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<Midler> the thing is, iam gonna have a computer that runs different games by different logins
<Eighteens> is postfix faster than sendmail, anyone?
<Midler> example warsow for the user warsow
<inside-out-bunny> Eighteens: doesn't matter unless you're sending millions of msg's per sec
<Midler> is there anyone that can help me with the logout when exiting the program
<inside-out-bunny> Midler: why?
<Midler> and should i use gnome sessions
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: http://pastebin.com/J9QCzpZ9
<Midler> inside-out-bunny: its meant to be a testing pc
<Midler> inside-out-bunny: they will be able to play games and only games
<Eighteens> inside-out-bunny, for some reason a mail form i use takes about 2 minutes before confirmation is given that the mail was sent, and the same mailform was used on another server, and it was really fast, just wondering what the delay is
<Midler> user warsow -> login -> play warsow -> exit warsow [logout user warsow]
<alphonso> ben64: thanks
<inside-out-bunny> Eighteens: that's not a performance issue.  both sendmail and postfix are capable of sending/spamming millions per second
<dejan_> can someone guide me to install php o ubuntu apache
<dejan_> i just installed ubuntu for first time im using linux
<dejan_> i must install apache-prefork-dev?
<inside-out-bunny> Midler: perhaps put 'exec /path/to/warsow' in their .xsession?
<alphonso> dejan: you can use xampp
<alphonso> dejan: go to apachefriends.org
<dejan_> alphonso:  no no i ont want xamp
<Midler> hmm, thanks i guess
<dejan_> no o..
<dejan_> :S
<Midler> i will look it up
<dejan_> i have apache
<dejan_> now i must install prefork-dev?
<alphonso> dejan: what do you want to do?
<dejan_> or o
<cronus_> dejan_, try sudo tasksel and select LAMP server
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejan_> install php
<dejan_> i have apache
<rooferdave> take a look can u help me with this error im compiling a kernel and get this at the end just before making modules, ....http://pastebin.com/FTfHhJQY
<dejan_> tell me do i need this apache2-prefork-dev?
<alphonso> dejan: php interpreter is installed automatically w/ a lampp stack if you don't want to use xampp, there are others you can try
<dejan_> no no lamp xamp pls..
<dejan_> lol..
<soreau> why is it that totem even offers to search for plugins/codecs for dvd's? It's always going to fail so why does it even try
<dejan_> i know how to install phpsql i am not new
<dejan_> i just am new to ubuntu..
<KM0201> soreau: install DVD codecs, and it won't do it anymore
<dejan_> tell me I have apache 2.2 do i need apache2-prefork-dev to install php?
<soreau> KM0201: Right, but it doesn't tell you to do that. It just says -failed- and looks poor doing it
<dejan_> because it says : This should only be used when you absolutely *must* support a non-threaded
<dejan_> environment (for PHP, for example).
<KM0201> soreau: dunno.. i usually just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, it all works out.
<rnigam> People trying to install openmp on Maverick. Can't remember the package name. Any suggestions? Already tried 'apt-get install libgomp'
<alphonso> inside-out-bunny: did you get that paste? http://pastebin.com/J9QCzpZ9
<alphonso> dejan: did you get an answer to your php question?
<tripelbb> hello.actionparsnip -- the phone I was having trouble with wont get recognized in Windows either. It says, reconnect and if that doesnt work, replace the device. (I changed the USB port and the connector cable). I am now still in Windows. Any suggestions?
<tripelbb> How can I ask when ActionParsnip last spoke in this channel?
<Polah> Tripelbb: Scroll up
<induz> hello
<induz> how can I setup Outlook on wine, its not getting mail server??
<induz> gmail server setting fails on wine
<induz> anyone uses wine here??
<bastidrazor>   induz then use evolution that does fine with gmail
<aeon-ltd> induz: better off asking in #wine
<tripelbb> Pola, I just joined. Backscroll is 3 minutes.
<tripelbb> pola, another server I frequestn can do it with !seen nickname
<arand> tripelbb: 75min
<induz> what should be the incoming mail server for gmail??
<tripelbb> arand thanks.
<pkh> is it possible to force an application to only see a given network interface (e.g. tun0)
<tripelbb> -- the phone I was having trouble with (yesterday in Ubuntu and in #ubuntu) wont get recognized in Windows either. It says, reconnect and if that doesnt work, replace the device. (I changed the USB port and the connector cable). I am now still in Windows. Any suggestions?
<bastidrazor> !gmail | induz
<ubottu> induz: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<bastidrazor> induz: the same settigns can be used in any email client.
<alphonso> test
<tripelbb> induz: did you try pop.gmail.com  (I can look it up)
<_eclark> Are there any ubuntu amazon ami's for Cluster Computer nodes ?
<induz> what should be smpt server port
<induz> yes i have tried pop the gmai'
<induz>  as 993 is port of imapi what should be outgoing port??
<tripelbb> induz http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/mail-settings.html
<AnubArack> so I used this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1O1R2-rdEU to change my login screen theme ... now how do i stop the theme chooser from appearing every time  I boot ?
<alphonso> anyone know how to request a voice in another channel?
<peugi> anyone using pinax blog app?
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<itaylor57> KM0201: I tried to tell them at work that I was "allergic" to Microsoft products, so I needed to use open source, didn't work LOL
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol.. well, you get an A+ for trying
<alphonso> itaylor57: i'm going to try that at my work
<tripelbb> induz Google Gmail Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP): smtp.gmail.com The Gmail SMTP server requires authentication (use the same settings as for the incoming mail server) The Google Gmail SMTP Server requires an encrypted connection (SSL) on port 465.
<induz> ok so 993 and 465
<tripelbb> induz, is that right?
 * tripelbb must change clients
<smart> i don't know
<induz> yes
<smart> whois
<induz> yes 993 for incoming and 465 for outoing
<andrew_46> induz: Which email client are you using?
<induz> gmail
<induz> and trying to setup otlook
<induz> outlook2007
<induz> with wine
<bousselham_> Hi
<induz> wine and outlook 2007 have some problem
<induz> or I didt get it right?/
<bousselham_> hi
<induz> does anyone here use wine and outlook??
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<Elitestatus> need some help with a problem :(
<drc> induz: you've been having problems with gmail & imap for day, with every email client one can suggest.  I'd say it pretty sure it's you.
<bousselham_> i use wine but i never try to install msoffice before
<Elitestatus> i've still got the fixed channel -1 problem and the ignore commands works but when attempting the fake auth it just doesnt work
<induz> i was having no problem with ThunderBird but i wanted the look of outlook on it and i got screwed
<bousselham_> how know programming rpc with c
<induz> now outlook is not working on my wine
<rww> wine :(
<Elitestatus> anyone?
<drc> induz: still you
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
 * drc is tired of whiners and losers
<induz> drc, it was working fine on TB
<skullboy> drv | !lang
<skullboy> drc | !lang
<Elitestatus> can anyone help me with my problem?
<skullboy> drc | !language
<Polah> Elitestatus: what is your problem with?
<Elitestatus> i've still got the fixed channel -1 problem and the ignore commands works but when attempting the fake auth it just doesnt work
<xeon> soy novato en ubuntu pero mol
<xeon> aa
<xrdodrx> !es | xeon
<ubottu> xeon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Polah> Elitestatus: With what? I don't know what you're talking about...
<xeon> alone girl in tha home
<itaylor57> KM0201: can't wait my birthday is in april and I get to upgrade to new version, best bday ever
<rusopro> hello
<KM0201> itaylor57: new version of what?
<Polah> itaylor57: Natty comes out in April?
<Elitestatus> when i try to fix to an ap i get fixed channel mode: -1
<KM0201> oh wait, duh
<KM0201> lol
<Elitestatus> which makes the fakeauth command not work
<xeon> cam
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<KM0201> Polah: yes... 11.04 (2011, 4th month)
<xrdodrx> itaylor57, the gift that keeps on giving :D (ubuntu usually has a release in April)
<Polah> Neato
<zach> ubottu, que necisitas?
<speedrunnerG55> i have a 40 Gb HDD i cant see in places. i tried reformatting it but i still dont see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speedrunnerG55> what should i do
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<KM0201> Polah: thats how all the ubuntu version numbers are used... ubuntu 6.06 (2006, 6th month) an so forth
<speedrunnerG55> i saw it in disc utility thats how i reformoted it
<Elitestatus> so i get agnored :(
<Polah> Speedrunnerg55: What do you mean you can't see them?
<Cody3290> can ubuntu run .rpm files?
<pkh> speedrunnerG55, go and buy yourself a new disk
<KM0201> !rpm | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Polah> KM0201: Oh, I didn't know that. I thought it was just X.04 and X.10 just as a trend
<KM0201> Cody3290: what are you trying to install from RPM?
<Cody3290> Java
<KM0201> Polah: nope, there's a method to the madness
<Polah> KM0201: The more you know (:
<Cody3290> I would use the second one then, right?
<KM0201> Cody3290: you don't need an RPM to install java, stop making it more difficult than it needs to be
<Cody3290> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com
<Cody3290> I only was asking if I should use the first or second. thank you
<KM0201> !java | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<Cody3290> ty
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<Elitestatus> Dont you just love it when people ignore you.....
<skullboy> no
<Polah> Elite: I can't help you and evidently no one else can just now. Be patient and someone may appear that can. If we could we would but we can't so we won't
<Elitestatus> ok, i thought you guys had a fix for the fixed channel: -1 thing
<skullboy> where is the tty7 config
<Polah> Elitestatus: If I did I would tell you, but frankly I've no idea what you're on about
<Polah> !repeat | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wxf> hello,everyone
<skullboy> hi
<skullboy> how r u
<alphonso> does anyone know how to unlock a keyring via the command line?
<aroman> hi, how can I set docky to start on login? gconf?
<Cody3290> Am I correct in assuming that minecraft cannot work without sun JVM?
<Elitestatus> Polah: also when scanning for networks for does it show stations not assoiated, i.e its showwing the people, just not what router there connected to
<itaylor57> Cody3290: that would be correct
<Polah> Cody3290: You can use OpenJDK as well
<rww> Cody3290: It works with OpenJDK. In my experience, it works a lot better in Sun Java.
<bastidrazor> aroman: docky has the option to run on startup in its preferences
<alphonso> anyone know how to unlock a keyring from the command line?
<Polah> rww: I've not experienced any major problems. Sometimes a key will continue to register as being pressed but apart from that it runs fine
<itaylor57> well I stand corrected
<tripelbb> I have a phone with a usb cable. last night it gave errors and would not connect. today I tried it in windows, XP said unplug and try again or else replace device. Any suggestions? (I'm still in WIndows. any suggestions before I return to ubuntu that is.)
<xrdodrx> tripelbb, It's the phone, most likely.
<dejan_> how i edit files with root privileges?
<dejan_> text file i need to edit it
<alexanderbandukw> anyone know a good server app for managing a todolist
<xrdodrx> dejan_, gksu gedit /path/to/file
<xrdodrx> dejan_, or sudo nano if you so choose :)
<dejan_> xrdodrx: thaks but gksu and gksudo is same?
<xrdodrx> dejan_, yes
<dejan_> i broke my apache 2.2 somehow :S
<dejan_> i have edit apache2.conf to add soe lies the i believe i delete them
<dejan_> and saved
<dejan_> and now i cant start it :S
<dejan_> can you help?
<Ycarene> How hard is it to transition to ossv4 from pulse/alsa in maveric?
<speedrunnerG55> Polah in places
<xrdodrx> dejan_, sorry, I don't know anything about apache. Try asking here or #apache
<speedrunnerG55> Polah?
<speedrunnerG55> Polah!
<tomasm-> is there a way to filter software on the software center so i see only whats installed in a certain category (ie games installed)? fedora's software manager is so easy =(
<dejan_> what is these lines? are they normal for apache2.conf i default ubutu istallation of apache2.2 ? #
<dejan_> User apache
<dejan_> Group apache
<xrdodrx> tomasm-, the software center is meant to be simple :) if you want more ways to sort and manage packages, try using synaptic
<dejan_> to completely remove it and install it i remove everything from synaptic that has apache name? :S
<dejan_> and then what to install? :S
<dejan_> pls
<dejan_> apache 2.2
<speedrunnerG55> Polah!!!!!!!!!1
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedrunnerG55> where are you!!
<tomasm-> xrdodrx, thanks
<xrdodrx> tomasm-, no problem :D
<xrdodrx> !attitude | speedrunnerG55
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xrdodrx> He may have stepped out for a bit :)
<tomasm-> whats this multiverse/universe thing?
<xrdodrx> tomasm-, extra software packages for Ubuntu not officially supported by Canonical
<tomasm-> whats the difference between multiverse and universe?
<hanif> hi
<xrdodrx> Multiverse is non-free software and universe is free software (where free is free as in freedom)
<Krycek> Oo
<hodd> I notice the keyboard speed is slower on linux
<hodd> on windows is faster
<xrdodrx> hodd, the keyboard "speed"?
<hodd> xrdodrx: yes
<xrdodrx> hodd, elaborate
<Cody3290> how do I run a .jar on ubuntu?
<[segfault]> hodd: perhaps you mean the repeat rate and delay?  you can change these under System/Preferences/Keyboard.
<surreal7z> hodd, you are saying that you can type paster in windows than in ubuntu?... it simply can't be true.
<surreal7z> faster*
<Jerkman> anyone know of a good multiplayer console rpg/dungeon game
<dejan_> can you help me little i am trying to remove completely and install again apache 2.2
<dejan_> what packages i remove?
<hoddd> so ya, anyone notice the slower keyboard response in linux?
<Polah> dejan_: sudo apt-get remove apache
<Polah> It will remove apache and sudo apt-get autoremove after will remove all it's dependencies
<dejan_> hoddd check settings i think when you move mouse keyboard is locked check in setting tht optionn
<Joi_> testes
<Polah> sudo apt-get remove -purge apache will remove configuration for it as well, I believe
<patricklandry2> can anyone here help find the best package and frontend for connecting my windows mobile device
<dejan_> so how i remove apache 2.2 compeltely pls
<dejan_> and then istall it again completely
<dejan_> :S
<hoddd> no no its just in general
<hoddd> if you type fast in linux its not the same as in windows
<hoddd> especially if you use cpas lock
<hoddd> caps
<dejan_> its something with your pc
<dejan_> liux is way faster
<hoddd> do you know what im talking about dajhorn
<dejan_> so i removed apache with sudo
<dejan_> now i reinstall pc?
<xptical> Does anyone know what part of Compiz breaks the username/logoff button area?
<dejan_> restart *
<hwilde> how to launch System -> Applications -> Software Sources from the command line ?
<dejan_> then install apache or?
<tomasm-> when i start firefox, the window is totally white, though when i click, it responds...any idea whats wrong?
<dejan_> hoddd: linux in general is waaaaaaay faster then win
<dejan_> hoddd: do you made swap file?
<KM0201> hwilde: software sources is a GUI tool, why don't you just edit your source list from command line, either w/ gedit, or nano, or whatever?
<dejan_> how i istall apache 2.2 now :S
<hoddd> ya the operating system is fast
<dejan_> should i restart pc because i removed apahe
<hoddd> but the keyboard typing has a delay
<hwilde> KM0201, becaues I want it to select the fast one and I don't know the name.
<bastidrazor> hwilde: gksudo software-center
<KM0201> hwilde: well do you have software sources in system/admin?
<surreal7z> hoddd, type something in windows.... you need 10 sec do type that.... than type that in ubuntu... it will still be 10 seconds
<bastidrazor> hwilde: err..
<yenn_2001> hola
<m4v>  /wi yenn_2001
 * thekkid fail
<dejan_> pls how can I install apache 2.2 on ubuntu ?
<bastidrazor> hwilde: gksudo software-properties-gtk
<hwilde> bastidrazor, ahh yes
<KM0201> bastidrazor: or, he can just add software sources to his admin menu... don't see any real reason to start that from command line
<Leopsx> boa Noite..........
<yenn_2001> alguien en espanol
<hwilde> KM0201, you are not helping so just move on
<KM0201> hwilde: you're not making sense..
<hwilde> don't harass the person who actually gave me the right answer.
<bastidrazor> KM0201: yes he could, but his questino was how to run from command line.
<dejan_> anyone how to install apache 2.2 ?
<hoddd> ... surreal7z not really. For example when I use caps lock instead of shift to start out a sentance with a capital letter, it messes up on linux
<hoddd> try it
<alphur> what date does karmic reach eol?
<KM0201> bastidrazor: nothing like trying to dig a hole with a nail file.. :)
<fez> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1000000 && sudo mkswap /swapfile && sudo echo "/swapfile none swap sw 0 0" >> /etc/fstab && swapon /swapfile
<alphur> exact date, number and month
<yenn2001> guien me puede ayudar
<KM0201> !eol | alphonso
<ubottu> alphonso: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> alphur: see above
<dejan_> i need apache 2.2 php 5 ad mysql
<dejan_> anyone to help me?
<hwilde> KM0201, change your tab complete to Last Spoke instead of alphabetical.
<KM0201> hwilde: fix your software problem, let me worry about my chat client
<alphur> so april what?
<hwilde> KM0201, you think you are so smart but you can't even tab complete the right person
<KM0201> alphur: usually the middle of the month.
<hunterm> dear #ubuntu
<hunterm> the link to the natty beta 1 is broken
<bastidrazor> hunterm: #ubuntu+1 may be able to help
<KM0201> hwilde: lol, ok man.. like i said, i've been here far longer, and probably contributed more to this channel than you will in your life, so move alone
<nodelover> how to make  textmate like editor in ubuntu?
<hunterm> ah, thankyou
<KM0201> hwilde: and who said i couldn't configure it?...
<Leopsx> oi
<[segfault]> !es | yenn2001
<ubottu> yenn2001: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Logan_> !code | nodelover
<ubottu> nodelover: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Leopsx> oi
<nodelover> how to make  textmate like editor in ubuntu?
<nodelover> how to make  textmate like editor in ubuntu?
<Leopsx> oi
<nodelover> how to make  textmate like editor in ubuntu?
<BaKeR> Do i have to apply ubuntu system updates?
<Blue1> i can't get to my inbox in thunderbird.  it's there but I can't access it.
<KM0201> BaKeR: no... just hit install, an it will do its thing
<alphonso> ubotto: thanks, why are you telling me about end of life?
<Blue1> messages come in and go into the inbox, it just won't let me display it.
<hwilde> alphonso, you can just ignore that, KM0201 doesn't know how to tab complete :)
<BaKeR> yeah cause it runs smoother for me without those updates
<KM0201> alphonso: you can ignore hwilde, he doesn't know... anything.
<Jerkman> lol km0201
<BaKeR> KM0201: do i have to turn it off/ will it autmaticaly  update?
<Logan_> !what | alphonso
<ubottu> alphonso: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alphonso> lol
<BaKeR> i already did a clean install
<alphonso> ok, who is not a bot here?
<KM0201> BaKeR: you'll get a window "update manager" that pops up (or you can run it from system/admin)... it will check for updates, then just click install, and it will install and apply them
<xrdodrx> alphonso, everyone except floodbot and ubottu we hope :P
<hwilde> BaKeR, system -> admin -> update manager -> settings button at the bottom
<alphonso> lol... i'm trying to unlock a password remotely from the command line.  whenever i restart my server, i can't connect via vino until the default password is unlocked
<BaKeR> What im trying to say is i already had Ubuntu 10.10 installed with the sytem updates
<patricklandry2> can anyone here help me with getting the right package and frontend to connect my windows mobile device?
<BaKeR> but it runs smother without it the system updates
<Logan_> !windows mobile | patricklandry2
<ubottu> patricklandry2: For information on transferring files and synchronizing to PocketPC and Windows Mobile devices, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<BaKeR> so i did a clean install without the updates
<hwilde> BaKeR, go where I just said in the settings and you can configure auto updating
<KM0201> BaKeR: ok, so install updates
<rcmaehl> Okay
<patricklandry2> thank you
<BaKeR> and woundering if i have to update
<rcmaehl> MY pc doesn't seem to want to start gdm on start up however i don't know how to fix this. How do I?
<BaKeR> if i install the updates it will run slower
<BaKeR> like login in
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Capital Inicial - Vivendo e Aprendendo] CeBoLiNhA 2011
<KM0201> BaKeR: then the better solution is to investigate why that is happening, rather than not updating... what are your system specs
<rcmaehl> BaKeR: Yep
<Logan_> di_giorgio: please turn that off
<Rexodus> BaKeR: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade does the job.
<dejan_> i deleted apache2
<dejan_> and reinstalled
<BaKeR> why just not aply the updates
<dejan_> and now is not working
<dejan_> any idea?
<BaKeR> not much need for security
<Logan_> !enter | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dejan_> they kicked me from httpd because there are ome 'people'..
<KM0201> BaKeR: you're not making sense, first you ask how to update, then you say you don't want to update because it makes your machine slower, then you say why not just apply the updates.. what exactly is the issue, and what are you tyring to do?
<BaKeR> no you got me all worng
<BaKeR> i said do i have to update?
<overclucker> BaKeR: you don't have to update your system if you don't want to
<KM0201> BaKeR: then no, you don't have to update if you don't want to.
<overclucker> BaKeR: how secure your system is, is up to you
<alphonso> anyone here running a vnc server?
<KM0201> BaKeR: however, often time updates are security updates..
<PhoenixAndThor> Hello everyone
<xrdodrx> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jack_^> hi
<dejan_> the thing ios this
<dejan_> i did something to 'own' ww folder
<dejan_> because i couldnt opy files there
<BaKeR> yeah but serously has anyone efer got a virus or hacked on ubuntu?
<dejan_> so i thik that is the problem pls help i am new
<dejan_> to ubuntu
<rcmaehl> BaKeR: yes
<KM0201> BaKeR: would you like to be the first?
<BaKeR> maybe get a ip firewall
<BaKeR> blocker
<bastidrazor> dejan_: can you try to explain your situation on a single line.. trying to track multiple lined posts are difficult
<xrdodrx> BaKeR, has anyone ever hacked on Ubuntu? Every day! :D It's one of the main features of a free OS :)
<dejan_> ok
<KM0201> BaKeR: oh yeah, that will stop a determined attacker for like 5sec
<kp> Does anyone if it a workstation install can be changed to a server install remotely?
<BaKeR> hack but not hack your system
<dejan_> bastidrazor: if you read what i am sayig you would understand..
<dejan_> ffs
<jack_^> people get hacked all the times. why do they think security patches are released?
<Logan_> !ffs | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PhoenixAndThor> Anyone have any experience with wmii, specifically how to make a window automatically appear on any tag I create? (omnipressent, on all 'desktops')
<KM0201> jack_: cuz security administrators need a job!  duh
<jack_^> uh huh
<bastidrazor> dejan_: ffs.. i am reading it. you are borking things then rambling about it. massive amounts of posts do not help.
<Paolo999> !hello
<dejan_> i removed completely apache 2.2 (i believe) and i install it through synaptic, now i cant open localhost
<jack_^> ffs eh?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I'm trying to install Matlab on Ubuntu 10.10. The installer won't load. Does anyone have experience with this?
<Paolo999> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<KM0201> Paolo999: they  killed !hello for some reason
<KM0201> lol
<jack_^> dejan_, is it running?
<BaKeR> well im gonna take the chance intell 11.04 comes out
<xrdodrx> Paolo999, you can see ubottu 's factoids by sending it a message :)
<dejan_> i did something some guy told me to 'own' www folder coz i couldt cipy files there maybe this is problem? also i am not sure i delted config files coz i edit them and fu**ed up last apache
<rcmaehl> SO yeahj
<dejan_> jack_^: i type localhost othing
<jack_^> dejan_, chown?
<rcmaehl> ANy ideas for my problem
<dejan_> i type start from sudo nothing it says this
<dejan_> chown yes
<jack_^> dejan_, type this:   netstat -tunap | grep 80
<BaKeR> Im shure 90% that im not going to get hacked
<rcmaehl> adding GDM to stat a boot
<jack_^> dejan_, give me output
<rcmaehl> so I can have A GUI at boot
<rcmaehl> and not have to go to tty1 login then launch teh gui insecurely as root
<Rexodus> BaKeR: stop talking crap.
<jack_^> BaKeR, does that mean 1 in every 10 attempts will succeed ?
<BaKeR> or get a one in a billion chance of some virus comeing out and me being the first to get it
<PhoenixAndThor> ??
<dada> ?
<BaKeR> well if theres any hackers here im vulneralbe :)
<PhoenixAndThor> Okay, I'm not feeling to lucky about the whole hacking thing, so bye
<overclucker> BaKeR: there are exploits for any system type
<Darwin1> This is my first time using ubuntu and I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 - I get as far as "who are you" window and the install hualts.  Where it says copying files it now says "Ready when you are".  It will not let me do anything else, the forward button is not active.  I have down loaded it twice and the same thing happens.   Any help would be great.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I'm trying to install Matlab on Ubuntu 10.10. The installer won't load. Does anyone have experience with this??
<bastidrazor> Darwin1: use all lowercase username?
<dada> anybody know inotify?
<Darwin1> ok will try - thanks
<kp> anyone know how to switch from 10.10 workstation to server
<rcmaehl> install teh image from your package manager
<rcmaehl> or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<kp> from a remote location
<rcmaehl> ummm
<rcmaehl> no
<rcmaehl> idk then
<Aginor> econdudeawesome: no, but I might be able to help you a bit anyway
<Darwin1> bastidrazor:  Thanks very much it worked and is now finishing the install
<Aginor> econdudeawesome: how are you running the installer and what errors are you seeing?
<insin> can the default tk theme be changed? git gui was about bearable on window, but is eye gouging on Ubuntu :)
<bastidrazor> Darwin1: i've seen many people get stuck at that point. you're welcome and hope you enjoy Ubuntu
<kp> there has to be a way to do it
<insin> s/window/windows/
<iflema> !nox kp
<lusmus> is linux mint from ubuntu?
<rcmaehl> yep
<Guest18643> anyone knows how to make my brightness control app work?
<rcmaehl> Guest18643: is it on a laptop?
<hwilde> !keytouch | Guest18643
<ubottu> Guest18643: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Guest18643> i have a gateway ID49C07 laptop with intel gma HD
<piepieburger> Hey, is this the ubuntu help channel?
<lusmus> uh, why?
<Logan_> piepieburger: Yes.
<iflema> !nox | kp
<ubottu> kp: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<piepieburger> ok thanks, i just installed xchat and wanted to make sure i set it up correctly
<IsmAvatar> I know 512 MB is a little low for RAM, but is it normal for WinXP to run fairly well when Ubuntu slows to a painful crawl?
<Guest18643> hwilde, the keyborad shortcut works
<iflema> kp ssh and reconfig grub maybe...
<kp> That would work if i was at the machine
<kp> the box is about 50 miles from me
<rcmaehl> Guest18643: if you want to only do it once you can run pkexec gnome-power-backlight-helper --set-brightness (0-7 here without the parenthesis)
<joshdreamland1> I apt-get'd libwxbase-2.8-dev; why is setup.h missing?
<alphonso> anyone tried gnome3 with an old ati vid card? ati x1400
<iflema> kp ssh to reconfig /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<Guest18643> rcmaehl, it doesnt do anything
<rcmaehl> not 0-7 but like 5 or 4 or 1
<Guest18643> still nope
<rcmaehl> O_O
<rcmaehl> what laptop brand?
<Guest18643> gateway
<rcmaehl> you might need a package
<ahaziah77> real quick question, i have a friend who needs some help with her computer, might install ubuntu, it is an older xp computer with only 512mb of ram, im not for sure the other specs, but i was wondering what a good version of ubuntu for it would be, can it handle lucid?
<skxx> ahaziah77: try xubuntu.  it's made to run well on older computers.
<iflema> !lubuntu | ahaziah77
<ubottu> ahaziah77: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Guest18643> rcmaehl, any specifics?
<ahaziah77> cool, so ill check out xubuntu and lubuntu
<rcmaehl> Guest18643: I'm lookin
<rcmaehl> g
<Guest18643> thx
<iflema> ahaziah77: lubuntu ;)
<lusmus> i would rec lubuntu instead of xu
<fisix> lolbuntu
<rcmaehl> I wouldn't recommend kubuntu for 512mb
<ahaziah77> k, i will have to check out lubuntu, i have heard of xubuntu but not familiar with lubuntu at al
<fisix> what's the diff between xu and lu?
<skxx> xu runs xfce
<skxx> lu runs lxde
<skxx> that's be the main difference
<fisix> ohhh icic
<fisix> what about ubuntu itself?
<skxx> that'd*
<lusmus> its gnome
<skxx> ubuntu uses gnome standard
<KM0201> rcmaehl: yeah, no way on KDE.. i'm not sure if gnome would even run that well on that.. that's definitely down to xfce, lxde and openbox levels.
<lusmus> yup
<ahaziah77> skxx, which makes me beg the question, what is the difference between xfce and lxde?
<fisix> other than looks
<skxx> well i've never run lxde but xfce is meant to be run on a wider variety of computers than gnome and kde
 * iflema their all still buntu with a different frontend
<skxx> it runs well on older computers
<fisix> ooo
<iceroot> ahaziah77: one is using qt, the other is using gtk
<skxx> but you can make it looks slick if you have a better comp
<fisix> can you strap ubuntu with kde instead of gnome?
<KM0201> skxx: over the last couple years, xfce has become just as bloated as gnome.
<iflema> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<rcmaehl> Guest18643: gddccontrol might help
<skxx> you can use whatever you want with vanilla gnome
<Guest18643> rcmaehl, already have it
<rcmaehl> hmmm
<skxx> you just go into your package manager and install a new desktop environment, be it kde, xfce, lxde, fluxbox, openbox, blackbox, afterstep, etc etc etc
<skxx> i'm running xubuntu now and it does pretty well
<skxx> my printer's being a bit of a bastard right now, though.
<rcmaehl> Guest18643: idk can't find anything else
<Guest18643> thx anyway
<KM0201> skxx: it runs fine, but i think the advantages that xfce had over gnome, are pretty well gone.
<KM0201> but it's still a good GUI in my opinion
<fisix> ohhh icic skxx
<fisix> what's the deal with the whole x windows thing and startx? we don't need to deal with that in ubuntu?
<My-Computer> is there a way to get the guest session prompt to show up on the login screen lucid
<rcmaehl> My-Computer: yes
<rcmaehl> My-Computer: in the control center you can change it to show guest on the logon screen
<skxx> fisix: naw x starts up by default
<shadghost> I got a error when installing using apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/578613/
<rcmaehl> skxx: mine doesn't
<skxx> fisix: you might need to tink around with your xorg configuration file depending on how ambitious you are
<skxx> rcmaehl: are you running vanilla ubuntu
<fisix> gotcha
<rcmaehl> skxx: I'm running (IDK) i've installed and uninstalled like 20 different linux images and window manager
<rcmaehl> s
<skxx> haha
<EvilPhoenix> how does one go about creating a .deb package so that it can be used as an installer?  and are there any GUI tools to create one?
<rcmaehl> shxx`Currently ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<rcmaehl> 32-bit gnome
<skxx> i used to set mine up to boot to console cuz i felt it was more hardcore
<skxx> but i got sick of using w3m as my browser
<lusmus> w3m is hardcore man!
<skxx> i lubs w3m
<rcmaehl> skxx: w3m does get annoyinga t times but nano is awesome
<skxx> never really used nano as a browser
<rcmaehl> lol
<rcmaehl> no
<rcmaehl> nano = text editor
<fisix> doesn't w3m fail for images?
<fisix> and formatting?
<rcmaehl> for console
<skxx> that's what i thought
<skxx> i dig vim for editing
<lusmus> haha no images no ads xD
<skxx> i still used gvim when i'm in x
<fisix> but no images!!!
<Ben64> how can i find the version of a package available on apt-get
<rcmaehl> Better idea!
<fisix> why would you use vim over nano?
<rcmaehl> just wget the entire website
<dancios> Hello i have a question is adobe flash works normally(10.04/x86/Athlon Xp) ? i have standard open drivers for radeon 9250 and youtube is black&white with deformation. if embededed it seems normal is it common problem ?
<lusmus> haha :)
<rcmaehl> wget -r google.com
<skxx> cuz it's insanely slick. you get all these awesome code-highlighting options
<rcmaehl> time remaining: calculating
<lusmus> skxx: hi testing :D
<skxx> and and extensible(sp) as hell
<phoenixsampras> how to open a 7z file?
<skxx> lusmus: see ? :)
<rcmaehl> phoenixsampras: install p7zip
<lusmus> skxx: haha nice :)
<fisix> skxx, what do you mean extensibl(sp)?
<skxx> fisix: it's insanely configurable and has a metric ass-ton of scripty addon type goodies
<fisix> ohhh icic
<psusi> emacs for the winz! ;)
<skxx> oh hells no
<skxx> lol
<phoenixsampras> rcmaehl: thank you
<fisix> shit i don't even have vim, hahah
<skxx> of course the whole idea of "emacs is bloated" doesn't really apply anymore'
<skxx> fisix: you should try it out
<skxx> fisix: it rocks my socks off
<skxx> fisix: it's just about the greatest thing you can use for barebones web editing... and if you code or script it's the bee's friggin knees.
<rcmaehl> my netbook w/ ubuntu no play HD videos good it go lag lag lag meh lag derp lag brick lag. What do?
<fisix> a bit more of a hassle to use than nano though.. but i guess there's advantage in colour schemes. but then i'd just use gedit or an IDE if i were actually coding..
 * psusi currently has a half dozen source files, two shells, a bzr log, a bzr commit entry, and gdb open in emacs... win.
<skxx> rcmaehl: lol
<AnubArack> what does emerald replace?
<skxx> ooo speaking of shells i need to reinstall zsh
<lusmus> skxx:  is this same for all irc apps?
<rcmaehl> AnubArack: metacity
<psusi> hell, I've even been getting on irc in emacs lately at work
<skxx> lusmus: for most of them, yes
<rcmaehl> The torrent I'm torrenting only has 1 seeder what do?
<rcmaehl> And it's 20gb
<skxx> rcmaehl: damnit i just laughed my drink into my friggin nostril
<AnubArack> rcmaehl, shuld i keep meta ? as I'm gettins so many mixed results ... my theme is gone for nautilus and desktop
<AnubArack> and i'm getting pissed as hell
<rcmaehl> AnubArack: using emerald is hard and confusing
<rcmaehl> AnubArack: however usualy restarting nautilus by killing the process will fix the theme
<AnubArack> a theme i use needed it but screw this theme ...
<fisix> how do you get out of vim. escape, colon q every time? :S
<rcmaehl> AnubArack: Windows 7 Theme?
<lusmus> AnubArack: effects isnt good :p
<maco> fisix: yes, that's quit. if you want to save&quit you can ZZ
<skxx> or escape, :wq to write the file before you leave
<fisix> ahh
<Rexodus> AnubArack: Ever heard of making backups before messing up your system? :P
<skxx> or escape :q! to quit without saving an edited file
<fisix> gotcha
<AnubArack> idk how to Rexodus
<rcmaehl> I screw up my ubuntu system carelessly so I can fix it and learn
<Rexodus> ;]
<AnubArack> also i'm using a wubi 10.10
<rcmaehl> I now know lots of shit not to do and how to fix it
<Rexodus> rcmaehl: That's what VM's are for.
<rcmaehl> AnubArack: lol there isn't wubi 10.10 it's most likely ubuntu 10.10
<skxx> hell if you put /home on a separate partition you can wreck and reinstall all day long without losing anything
<rcmaehl> Rexodus: but but but VMs can run on a netbook
<AnubArack> well ofc it's not wubi 10.10 ... i shortend out as you all would get it anyway
<rcmaehl> they go meh brick
<skxx> lol
<fisix> why do you guys use VM's anyway?
<Rexodus> rcmaehl: Why not?
<billybob3> hi, my computer refuses to shut down when i go control + alt+ delete or go to the panel icon then shut down?
<skxx> just yank the cable out of the back.
<skxx> just kidding, don't do that.
<rcmaehl> billybob3: open terminal ctrl + alt + t
<rcmaehl> billybob3: then run sudo shutdown -f now
<AnubArack> so any easy backup utility for ubuntu ?
<rcmaehl> AnubArack: sudo apt-get install backintime
<skxx> man cp
<phoenixsampras> AnubArack: there is... i cant recall the name
<jack_^> tar
<Rexodus> AnubArack: dd
<jack_^> LOLOL
<jack_^> rsync
<Rexodus> ;]
<phoenixsampras> AnubArack: bacula
<billybob3> yea, i know how to shut it down, i just wish i didn't have to typ my passowrd, it's an LTSP/DHCP sevrer, coulc that have anything tot do with it?
<AnubArack> i'll go check both out
<fisix> questionnn, will sudo rm -rf / actually delete root? if not, what's the biggest (or most crucial) directory it can delete? if deleted, can it be easily recovered?
<phoenixsampras> AnubArack: clonezilla
<lusmus> rcmaehl: isnt that like the Mac version of time machine?
<jack_^> billybob3, i doubt it
<jack_^> billybob3, type shutdown -h now (to shutdown)
<jack_^> billybob3, or init 6;
<jack_^> asctually, id ont think init6 works anymore
<skxx> fisix: rm -rf will del anything you have the priveleges to delete
<maco> fisix: /lib and /usr/lib are probably the most destructive since then getting any /bin or /usr/bin stuff reinstalled would fail...
<billybob3> thanks jack, bye
<skxx> fisix: and there's no getting it back.
<Rexodus> AnubArack: g4u
<maco> fisix: youd have to reinstall the system to recover from removing /
<fisix> whoa perfect! thanks guys, hahah
<rcmaehl> Fisix I recommend you not rm -rf /
<fisix> LOL
<skxx> lol
<skxx> quoted
<Random832> supposedly deleting from / ends up spinning in /proc
<fisix> i figured it wouldn't let me though
<AnubArack> phoenixsampras, i should of knows there are many but witch one is better or at least easies to use ... it's my second day on linux so i'm not that savvy
<qnix> hi.
<skxx> no it will
<fisix> but i dunno, has anyone tried?
<overclucker> sudo shudown -hP now
<skxx> you might have to sudo
<fisix> it will?!
<fisix> wow
<fisix> then what happens :S?
<fisix> you can't do anything?
<maco> fisix: rm has been patched though
<jack_^> fisix, put home on a seperate partition and then blow everything up except home. you can just re-install ubuntu and most of your stuff well be fine as it gets saved to home
<skxx> then, as rcmaehl would say "brick"
<jack_^> fisix, it will die
<qnix> I'm experiencing a problem... a table of my database disapear.
<rcmaehl> fisix: yeah I've emailed the ubuntu website about it and they still haven't got back to me
<AnubArack> something as close to time machine or windows restore would be great
<maco> fisix: by default if you try it on / itll warn you. the manpage will explain how to make it "allowed" to do that
<jack_^> maco, i want to test that but....
<fisix> ohhhh icic
<maco> jack_^: just read the manpage
<maco> jack_^: itll explain what i'm referring to
<fisix> so you could just toss it in a shellscript and own someone?
<jack_^> maco, yeah but what if its wrong D: heh
<maco> jack_^: it's right. ive seen the warning ;-)
<fisix> assuming they sudo pass
<jack_^> fisix, they're are much more exciting ways to own someone :D
<overclucker> maco: i dont think coreutils was compiled wit hthat warning on ubuntu
<fisix> o rly :o
<jack_^> maco, is that upstream?
<fisix> i'd like to know... hahah
<skxx> jack_^: ooo like a logic bomb
<maco> jack_^: dunno
<maco> overclucker: it is
<rcmaehl> sudo rm -rf /bin/rm
<maco> overclucker: someone put the bad command in here a few days ago and someone who ran it unawares pasted in "it told me this.... "
<skxx> hah cute.
<lusmus> you use -i on commands too
<jack_^> maco where in the man page?
<maco> jack_^: the part about preserving root
<jack_^>        --preserve-root
<jack_^>               do not remove `/' (default)
 * jack_^ fires up a vm to test
<rcmaehl> sudo umount /
<maco> rcmaehl: bad idea
<rcmaehl> wait wait
<rcmaehl> sudo mount / /dev/null
<fisix> learned about shred
<fisix> interesting
<fisix> what would mounting dev null do?
<fisix> freeze, but restart would be good?
<shcherbak> rcmaehl: Instead of bugging people on irc, do it in terminal!
<rcmaehl> fisix: /dev/null = blackhole
<lusmus> is ubuntu server good if you gonna get a server and still want to learn linux?
<fisix> so mounting it would freeze ur comp i'm guessing/
<rcmaehl> shcherbak: but I am in terminal
<rcmaehl> fisix: sudo mv / /dev/null
<shcherbak> rcmaehl: /quit
<shcherbak> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<skxx> so i'm trying to get this bastard printer to work... it's an hp deskjet 1000 and i'm running xu mav.  i try to print test pages and whatnot, and it says it's queueing jobs but nothings happening, and nothings apparently showing up in the printer queue. halp?
<AnubArack> Flyback, as a backup solution, looks promising. Any one used it?
<rcmaehl> shcherbak: ... what did I do he knows better as well as everone else
<overclucker> it probably isn't a good idea to discuss commands taht could damage your system here
<fisix> no way rcmaehl, does that effectively delete root?
<skxx> well people need to know about them, and the dangers therein
<rcmaehl> fisix: are you trying to like wipe your hard drive or something?
<skxx> so when someone says "hey, type sudo rm -rf / into your terminal" they can say... "umm, stfu"
<shcherbak> rcmaehl: Someone might not, and this issupport channel, so many come here to learn... constructive aproach
<fisix> hahah nah i'm just curious about *nix's allowances to ridiculous things..
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to get 64 bit lightning?  The Ubuntu Software Center keeps telling me "the software catalog needs updating."
<lusmus> skxx: is ubuntu server good for server and you wanna learn linux?
<skxx> fisix: there are so many ways to bone your system if you've got root priveleges.  that's why ubuntu runs without root by default.
<Dwarf> What's the best way to link an ata message in dmesg to the mount point in my system?  I have a hard drive (ata7) dying on me according to dmesg, but I have no idea without cracking the box open and tracing the lines which drive it is.  I wanted to figure out what the mount point was so I know whether to fix it quick, or if it's an unused drive.
<fisix> ooo
<skxx> lusmus: if you wanna learn linux, ubuntu rocks.  vanilla ubuntu is still pretty good with running servers, depending on what you wanna do
<craigbass1976> lusmus, just make sure you install openssh-server on it
<craigbass1976> I've left a place more than once and realized I forgot that...
<Vesuivius> can someone help I am trying to transfer data to my mp3 player but it says its a read only fs
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, what's the player?
<Vesuivius> Ipod
<fisix> what are the differences between distros other than the gui? like why would one choose something (mint,arch) over another
<skxx> Vesuivius: ipods are hella tricky
<lusmus> skxx: have a like a home server with desktop i think ;)
<skxx> lusmus: like a remote desktop?
<Vesuivius> skxx : can you help me troubleshoot this
<craigbass1976> skxx, we had no trouble, but it was an older one
<lusmus> skxx: no
<dejan_> hello, how can I install php on ubutu 10.10?
<skxx> craigbass1976: what ver of ubuntu are/were you running
<lusmus> skxx: which i can use while i programming my webpage or something
<craigbass1976> dejan_, google LAMP ubuntu.  I know there's a good tut on the ubuntu sites somewhere
<craigbass1976> skxx, lucid 32bit; not sure version of ipod
<zach> fisix: Not all linux operating systems are compatible, so kde might have less programs for it than say Ubuntu.
<dejan_> why it says that apache2-mpm-worker will be removed and apache2-mpm-prefork will be instaleld
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: its a ipod classic can you help me change it from read only to read and write
<dejan_> what this means?
<dejan_> craigbass1976: but i dont want lamp
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, type mount and see where it got mounted
<tsimpson> zach: you can run KDE programs in Ubuntu just fine, and vice-versa
<Abhijit> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fisix> hmmm
<skxx> Vesuivius: if it mounts as a disk you should be able to change things around in fstab
<craigbass1976> dejan_, but all the php packages you'll want are in the command
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: its mounted in /media/_
<dejan_> i knoiw..
<dejan_> :S
<shcherbak> fisix: Many, installer (we use apt, but rhel rpm), configs, software versions, and different kernels.
<zach> tsimpson: But what about RPM and .Deb packages, can you run RPM packages in Ubuntu?
<naptastic> hey guys, the apt-mirror package in the main Ubuntu repos appears to be unsigned... it's a little worrisome to me... who should I tell?
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, media/?  I like your name by the way...  My kids are both infatuated with volcanoes right now
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to get 64 bit lightning?  The Ubuntu Software Center keeps telling me "the software catalog needs updating."
<khrm> dejan_ you want to install only php?
<shcherbak> ubottu: tell zach about alien
<dejan_> khrm: yes then mysql and php my admin
<ubottu> zach, please see my private message
<tsimpson> dejan_: if you just want command-line PHP, install php5-cli
<dejan_> but amnnually not lamp xamp ect
<dejan_> no comand line
<craigbass1976> dejan_, sudo apt-get install php5.  I believe there's a php5-cli too, but you'll want to check
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976 : its in /media/_
<dejan_> i installed php5 but it say in synaptic that will remove apache2-mpm-worker and istall prefork
<dejan_> what this means?
<fisix> i know there are diff installers and kernel versions.. thus different software available for each linux distro. so one chooses a distro mainly based on the software that it's suited for?
<tsimpson> zach: rpm and deb are package formats, and usually can be converted to and from each other, but "KDE" is not an OS btw
<zach> how do i view private messages?
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, media/disk  or it's just the whole media directory?
<dejan_> also where will be php.ini file? :S
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976 : its an underscore after /media
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: the directory is "_"
<tsimpson> dejan_: /etc/php5/
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, try sudo umount /media/_  then type mount again and see if it went away.  Also, remember where the physical device is (/dev/sdb1, etc, etc)
<skxx> when did ubuntu stop letting you use /etc/init.d ?
<dejan_> tsimpson: ok thanks
<shcherbak> fisix: Well software is mainly the same, it is most about comfort, Ubuntu is easier to maintain then... let's say any other distro, it is about how all pieces are connected.
<craigbass1976> skxx, I don't think it stopped leting you, just suggests use service.  I noticed it in lucid, but I came up from hardy, so I'm not sure when it happened
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: it went away
<skxx> craigbass1976: yeah i started with breezy and i just noticed it
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, mmmkay.  Now, sudo mount -t (filesystem type) /dev/(location I said to remember) /mnt
<Zeu5> hi there,
<fisix> shcherbak: what'r these "pieces" you speak of?
<Zeu5> my battery power management settings has it that my laptop suspends when lid closed
<craigbass1976> skxx, when was Breezy?  I didn't find ubuntu until dapper (redhat 7.3 and fedora befor ethat)
<Zeu5> i closed my lid and opened again. all i get is a black screen with the mouse cursor blinking
<skxx> hrm lemme see
<KM0201> !breezy | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Zeu5> how can i resume from closing my lid on batter power?
<KM0201> !warty | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<rcmaehl> Zeu5: powerbutton
<skxx> craigbass1976: breezy was 5.10 released in 2005
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: What is the filesystem type
<Zeu5> rcmaehl: i end up restarting my laptop :(
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, look back in the mount command you typed a while ago; it should have listed it
<rcmaehl> Zeu5: just tap the button not hold it
<Zeu5> rcmaehl: oops
<craigbass1976> Zeu5, I have to hit my arrow keys and wait.  What's your laptop model?  Mine's acer 5517
<soreau> I installed ubuntu to usb using startup creator but it's sooo slow to install updates. downloading was fine
<Zeu5> craigbass1976: mine is ASUS N43J
<Zeu5> craigbass1976: what do you mena by arrow keys? u mean those cursor keys below the enter key?
<dejan_> on php.net installation maual what hould i read for ubuntu , unix systems or debia gnu linux?
<dejan_> instructions for istallaton
<dejan_> i have ubuntu 10.10
<craigbass1976> Zeu5, yep
<tsimpson> dejan_: ubuntu is based on debian
<Cody3290> ok it stopped
<Cody3290> that was weird...
<craigbass1976> Zeu5, then I think I have to waggle about on the trackpad to get the passwrod screen to come up, but maybe not; I'm probably just impatient
<Zeu5> craigbass1976: what key should i press in case my ASUS behaves like your acer
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: ok i executed that command sudo mount -t
<Zeu5> i think i waggle craigbass1976but the mouse cursor is just blinking
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, and is there something in /mnt ?
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, ls /mnt
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, you typed the whole command right and raplaced what I had in parentheses with actual stuff?
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976 : i cd'd into /mnt and its in there
<suee> hey . how to install the antivirus for ubuntu ?
<tsimpson> !antivirus | suee
<ubottu> suee: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, ls -l /mnt   Is anything rw- ?
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, course, it's all owned by root...
<skxx> this printer is a haggard pain in my ass.. fml
<suee> oic . thanks for the info .
<zach> suee: If you want antivirus software you can get for linux at http://www.dotdeb.com/antivirus.php
<speedrunnerG55> hi, so i have this HDD
<test23> hi all, have an issue on my 10.10 system that i noticed about a week ago. when multiple users are logged in, when one user logs out, the system freezes. any ideas?
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: yea i tried to change ownership before, no success
<IdleOne> !language | skxx
<ubottu> skxx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<speedrunnerG55> thats 40 Gb and i cant see it in places
<dejan_> um
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, but can you write to the device?  Try sudo touch /mnt/blah.txt
<speedrunnerG55> i reformated it in disc utility
<speedrunnerG55> what should i do
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976 : Read only filesystem
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, expletive, expletive, expletive...
<dejan_> i have hard time
<dejan_> i removed php5 from synaptic
<dejan_> i wrote this but it do nothig  why?
<dejan_> # apt-get install php5-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli
<speedrunnerG55> what shall i do...
<tsimpson> dejan_: did you write the '#
<dejan_> yes
<tsimpson> dejan_: don't, that makes the shell ignore it
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: the touch command failed
<dejan_> look what is this
<tsimpson> dejan_: that symbol in documents is usually used to just show "run this as root"
<dejan_> i try to install it like php net suggest and look
<test23> any ideas ppl?
<dejan_> i have removed it previously from syaptic only php5
<dejan_> dejan@Dejan:/home$ apt-get install php5-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli
<dejan_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<dejan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dejan_> dejan@Dejan:/home$
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> dejan_: run as root means use sudo
<dejan_> dejan@Dejan:/home$ sudo apt-get install php5-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli
<dejan_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dejan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dejan_> dejan@Dejan:/home$
<dejan_> why is this :S
<KM0201> dejan_: are you just not very smart or what?
<tsimpson> !paste | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> dejan_: It asks you a question..
<tsimpson> dejan_: close synaptic first
<KM0201> jeez..
<dejan_> sry
<soreau> dejan_: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <-- the answer is probably 'yes'
<dejan_> YES because syaptic was open thanks ALL!
<tsimpson> KM0201: please don't insult people
<dejan_> good book for linux ?
<dejan_> totaly beginner
<dejan_> 17 years experience in win hell
<frankroa> Hey Everyone, I just updated 10.04 with the last batch of updates and after reboot all i get is grub> what do I do?
<soreau> KM0201: Just because you're new doesn't mean you're less intelligent
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, I don't know what else to tell you.  It's easier when I've got something in hand to play with.  What you may have to do is tail -f /var/log/messages then unplug and replug the thing in and watch what scrolls by.  Then google for the messages you see; that's how I start.  You can't be the only one with this ipod, and I'm sure someone's got it working.  Search the ubuntu forums for that stuff too, you're more a
<craigbass1976> pt to get an answer
<dejan_> suggest me some good beginer book for linux pls
<soreau> s/new/uninformed
<soreau> frankroa: Tried reinstalling grub?
<KM0201> soreau: i just asked a question... and sorry, "1400 people ina  channel, so i'll paste a bunch" that would make me think.. i dunno.
<craigbass1976> dejan_, I've found the oreilly books a bit dry.
<frankroa> i don't even know how to do that
<dejan_> um dry?
<sguru> hi i need help related mutter
<soreau> KM0201: Well in this channel, everyone is considered innocent until proven trolls :P
<shcherbak> dejan_: it is called PS1 and $ stand for normal user, where ~ stand fo r root
<KM0201> soreau: i'm well aware of that...
<iggy19> frankroa: I don't know it off the top of my head, but there is pretty easy instructions for loading your system from a grub command prompt out there.
<shcherbak> dejan_: sorry # for root
<dejan_> :Oo
<dejan_> shcherbak: sry i dot udestand you
<sguru> anybody to help me in mutter
<dejan_> suggest me some good beginer book for linux pls
<frankroa> iggy i've been trying to find but most seem to instructions for duel operating systems
<bastidrazor> !manual | dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mjs> hi all, looking for help joining ubuntu maverick to a windows domain...
<nit-wit> frankroa, is this a wubi install?
<tsimpson> dejan_: if you want to discuss which books may be good, #ubuntu-offtopic is where you should ask
<shcherbak> dejan_: sorry me too, trying to read to fast,
<dejan_> um sry how i install gd library for php, is it same if i use command line to install it and synaptic?
<craigbass1976> dejan_, hard for a beginner.  The nutshell books.  Try something by sams publishers
<iggy19> frankroa: don't have time to google for you, but... something like locating your /boot files, your grub install, and then putting it all together and issuing the /bot command
<mjs> having no luck on my own
<dejan_> how to install gd library for php and exif pls
<iggy19> /s/bot command/boot command
<dejan_> tsimpson: thanks
<noremorse1> mjs: are you using likewise-open?
<dejan_> craigbass1976: thanks
<frankroa> I made a cd from the 10.04 upgrade from ubuntu i have no idea what wubi is
<shcherbak> dejan_: I will call again, when I will start to follow what is going on ;(
<LadyNikon> oh yea
<dejan_> ?
<tsimpson> dejan_: php5-gd is the package you want, use synaptic if you're more comfortable with that
<dejan_> yes
<craigbass1976> dejan_, I was just trying to find a php book for you that's awesome.  Oh, I think it's downstairs.  brb
<iggy19> frankroa: was scary as hell the first time I had to do it, but now that it's been a few years, and I've done it a few times, and I understand the process better, it acutally isn't too bad
<dejan_> tsimpson: i am affraid synaptic is ot good
<sguru> hi.. anybody to help me in mutter??
<craigbass1976> dejan_, or do you just need linux help?
<rp21> i love synaptic
<mjs> noremorse1, tried using likewise-open got it to work before,  but it's been awhile, and forgotten all of the steps...willing to use ADS or centrify...what ever works...
<dejan_> tsimpson: it  install pacages too or just dowload them? also do i have to install additional software for gd and exif library?
<tsimpson> sguru: if you ask a specific question people may answer
<skxx> rp21: yeps man synaptic is the juice
<rp21> how can i configure window handling and placement in Ubuntu 10.10?
<nit-wit> frankroa, wubi is a inside windows install
<Fiveways> Hey guys, I installed 10.10 this morning and I'm not getting a bootloader. Never had this problem before. I've tried updating grub and everything, I was finally able to get it to generate the menu.lst but still no bootloader when I restart
<noremorse1> mjs: talk in private... i just sent you a message
<rp21> it keeps giving me options to "theme". I don#t want to theme, i want resize handles that are big enough for me to find them!
<frankroa> nit-wit then no i wiped the hard drive and an ubuntu only install
<tsimpson> dejan_: synaptic both downloads and installs packages, php5-gd is the the default Ubuntu repositories so you don't need to enable anything extra
<iggy19> frankroa: the good news is twofold: 1. your system is almost certainly there and bootable, if you can make grub find it, and, 2. there is actuall not much danger of f'ing up your system irreperably based upon the commands you can issue in the grub shell (take that with a grain of salt, but that's been my experience)
<sguru> i recently installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook version.. on bootup the font on the taskbar look corrupted and as soon as i take my cursor to dockbar the entire screen restarts
<nit-wit> frankroa, run on a live ubuntu cd fdisk -l and paste bin the results
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: any suggestions?
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, did you see what I said about tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<elbertchuah> #android
<Vesuivius> craigbass1976: no, sorry about that
<craigbass1976> Vesuivius, I don't know what else to tell you.  It's easier when I've got something in hand to play with.  What you may have to do is tail -f /var/log/messages then unplug and replug the thing in and watch what scrolls by.  Then google for the messages you see; that's how I start.  You can't be the only one with this ipod, and I'm sure someone's got it working.  Search the ubuntu forums for that stuff too, you're more a
<craigbass1976> pt to get an answer
<Fiveways> Hmm
<sguru> i recently installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook version.. on bootup the font on the taskbar look corrupted and as soon as i take my cursor to dockbar the entire screen restarts
<jasion> test
<noremorse1> Anyone have experience getting Ubuntu 10.10 past a GFI Webmonitor proxy?
<dejan_> linux is t least 10 times beter then wi
<Fiveways> I've installed ubuntu a million times (ok, more like 10, lol) and I've never had an issue with grub not installing properly until now
<Fiveways> :(
<iggy19> frankroa: http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_4.html
<rp21> oh it's alt-F8
<Random832> anyone have experience getting an alps touchpad working in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Fiveways, you shouldn't have a menu.list that is grub legacy can you be more descriptive ie whats the set up and if a grub menu is showing at all or with the shift key held down on powering on.
<dejan_> ok one more thing
<doug9> looking for a site to explain basic networking
<dejan_> how to install mysql ?
<rcmaehl> hey how do I get my cpu info from terminal?
<EnigmaticCoder> Does anyone know how to compile a program from source to another platform (cross compile)?
<dejan_> i ahve several files o syaptic dont sure what to install
<dejan_> :S
<tsimpson> dejan_: so you do want lamp?
<dejan_> no no
<Dr_Willis> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bastidrazor> rcmaehl: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dejan_> :)
<iggy19> frankroa: don't forget the huge value of tab-completion within the GRUB environment.  root<TAB> should be useful/instructive.
<dejan_> hahah
<tsimpson> dejan_: Linux + Apache + MySQL + PHP == lamp
<dejan_> tsimpson: get seriosu dude !
<dejan_> really?
<tsimpson> yes
<FloodBot3> dejan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dejan_> :)
<dejan_> um
<Fiveways> nit-wit: I have 4 identical 320gb drives, bios is set to boot from the 1st one, where win 7 is installed. ubuntu is installed on the 3rd disk. when i start the pc it boots straight into 10.10, no list
<Fiveways> i can try holding shift when I start it up if that's what I need to do
<dejan_> just this more and im gone i promise
<ninjai> has anyone had a problem with wine where the mouse loses focus in full screen games when you get close to the edge of the screen?  Havingthis problem with starcraft 2
<dejan_> tsimpson: get real! :)
<tsimpson> dejan_: what do you mean?
<nit-wit> Fiveways, run this script and pastebin all the text. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<dejan_> tsimpson: pls help me
<tsimpson> dejan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Fiveways> nit-wit: will do, just a moment
<murphylan> Hi
<dejan_> how to install mysql i install mysql-php or mysql-cliennt  5,1?
<tsimpson> follow the instruction in the link
<phoenixsampras> dejan_: apt-get install mysql-server
<doug9> Can someone refer me to a site where I can get basic networking explained?
<nit-wit> Fiveways, cool
<dejan_> i have apache
<sguru> i recently installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook version.. on bootup the font on the taskbar look corrupted and as soon as i take my cursor to dockbar the entire screen restarts
<sguru> i used to stop gdm and then startx to have stable desktop... now if i do unity.. i get the dockbar (but still unusable).. but when i do mutter --replace & i see the old problem
<dejan_> phoenixsampras: thanks are you sure this is the way?
<sguru> so no idea about this problem?
<dejan_> will i need additional files for it to conect with apache?
<Guest63393> Hey, I'm a newbie to ubuntu so I have a question about the irssi script nicklist.pl
<tsimpson> dejan_: follow the instruction in the link
<phoenixsampras> dejan_: apt-get install phpmyadmin php5 mysql-server
<tsimpson> it tells you *exactly* how to do it
<phoenixsampras> should do
<Fiveways> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/BMibhh0p
<Guest63393> when I try to use it it says couldn't write to the fifo
<dejan_> phoenixsampras: many thanks
<doug9> tsimpson: do you have a reference for a basic networking tutorial site?
<dejan_> phoenixsampras: will i need client
<sguru> so no idea about this problem?
<nit-wit> Fiveways, thanks hold on
<phoenixsampras> dejan_: nah
<dejan_> what is client what is server
<dejan_> :S
<dejan_> phoenixsampras: with mysql server im goot to go? i have apache ad php intalled
<tsimpson> doug9: not really, but there's probably stuff at http://help.ubuntu.com/
<doug9> tsimpson: thankx
<phoenixsampras> dejan_: yes sri
<sguru> anybody to help me out in mutter
<bastidrazor> dejan_: if you're not going to actually take ANYONE's advice.. why do you keep asking?
<dejan_> guy on #mysql told me i need client too for mysql
<chbosky> when I try to open nicklistfifo it tells me I don't have an application for pipe files
<dejan_> what is client?
<dejan_> :S
<chbosky> can anyone tell me what application I need for pipe files?
<Abhijit> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bastidrazor> dejan_: i clearly see why you were banned from #httpd
<chbosky> !pipe
<Rexodus> chbosky: |
<sguru> okay thanks bye
<chbosky> so, what application do I need for pipe files?
<skutr3> can someone help me with my java plugin please?
<nit-wit> Fiveways, is the sde2 the latest Ubuntu install? It has both grub legacy and grub2 installed
<iggy19> chbosky: what command are you attempting to issue?
<tsimpson> chbosky: none, pipes are a part of the OS
<skutr3> it doesnt work
<chbosky> I'm trying to open this file for my nicklist.pl script
<chbosky> nicklistfifo
<oldos2er> chbosky: what do you mean by pipe files?
<rootmex1> hello
<noobie_> hi
<noobie_> can you help me?
<tsimpson> oldos2er: fifo's
<oldos2er> ask away
<skutr3> can someone help me with my java plugin please? i need help creating a symbolic link
<noobie_> i have a problem after last update of ubuntu
<rootmex1> some people from mexico___
<chbosky> so, what do I do then?
<iggy19> chbosky: from terminal, "gksudo /<path>/nicklistfifo"
<noobie_> when i try to boot it says "modprobe: FATAL: Module index: unexpected error: EOF"
<tsimpson> iggy19: what?
<soreau> skutr34: ln -s /some/path/somfile /some/path/somesymlink
<noobie_> and it wouldn't boot
<noobie_> apparently, modprobe doesn't work at all now
<oldos2er> skutr34: openjdk or sun (oracle) java?
<noobie_> did anyone encounter the same problem?
<Rexodus> noobie_: do you have your old kernels?
<rcmaehl> how do I strip text in terminal from like a grep result?
<noobie_> um, no
<maco> rcmaehl: awk or cut or sed
<maco> rcmaehl: depending on exactly what you want to get rid of
<iggy19> chbosky: from terminal, "gksudo gedit /<path>/nicklistfifo"  --- sorry about the bad command earlier!
<noobie_> my oldest one is 2.6.35.27
<rcmaehl> marco everything to the left or right
<chbosky> oh, ok iggy19
<maco> rcmaehl: of the : ?
<chbosky> the other one didn't work
<chbosky> ?:p
<maco> rcmaehl: grep foo | cut -d: -f 1
<maco> rcmaehl: for eveything left
<maco> rcmaehl: 2 for right
<noobie_> neither 2.6.35.27 not 2.6.35.28 work
<oldos2er> noobie: can you boot into recovery mode?
<noobie_> no
<Jasonn> !nick | noobie_
<ubottu> noobie_: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Rexodus> noobie_: does that distro boot from live-cd?
<Jasonn> noobie_: Wrong one, sorry
<gustavo> alo, alguem em portugues?
<Rexodus> noobie_: as should be
<Fiveways> nit-wit: sorry, I'm using webchat, had to refresh haha. http://pastebin.com/BMibhh0p
<Jasonn> !pt | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<noobie_> seems like modprobe doesn't work at all now, so it can't load fs modules, hence cannot boot
<noobie_> i don't have an ubuntu cd on me
<gustavo> ei jasoon
<nit-wit> Fiveways, I notice a couple of things sde2 looks like the latest install but it has both grus
<Rexodus> Can U make 1?
<nit-wit> *grubs
<noobie_> right now i'm on LFS livecd that's several years old
<gustavo> desculpe, não sei usar irc
<Rexodus> No, this version ofcourse
<noobie_> it worked okay until today's update
<tjiggi_fo> !br | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Fiveways> nit-wit: so what should I do to resolve it? I'm just confused because it says that grub2 is installed on sda
<insanity99> hey guys i've got the gog version of heroes of might and magic complete. how can i make it run in ubuntu?
<gustavo> muito obrigado!
<Rexodus> Yeah, I know. That's why I wanna know if the live-cd works
<insanity99> hey guys i've got the gog version of heroes of might and magic complete. how can i make it run in ubuntu?
<Charles`> ls
<MeanEYE> insanity99: linux version or windows
<Charles`> err
<nit-wit> Fiveways, yes it loks like you tied to reload grub if so with what disc
<insanity99> its an exe
<MeanEYE> insanity99: then it's a windows... you can run it using wine but network play will be crippled
<nit-wit> Fiveways, I opened a dialogue
<noobie_> i could try to burn one, but it's going to take forever to download the image, burn it and boot from it
<noobie_> my internet here is not very fast and stable
<noobie_> what are the possibilities of what could be the problem?
<Rexodus> Hmmm
<Rexodus> everything :)
<hoddd> action/ slaps johhn with a big large trout
<insanity99> MeanEYE, yeah but sound disapears after so long for some reason.
<noobie_> did anyone ever encounter something like that?
<MeanEYE> insanity99: start winecfg and in sound configuration make sure your sound is emulated. that should fix problems with your sound
<dejan_> is it ok to install many packages at same time from synaptic?
<MeanEYE> dejan_: da
<tsimpson> dejan_: yes, that's what it's designed to do
<insanity99> what sound driver should i choose?
<oldos2er> noobie: i know this doesn't help you, but I've never encountered a problem with updates that severe
<Rexodus> dejan_: no probs.
<noobie_> i don't even know if depmod still works in later ubuntu versions
<insanity99> MeanEYE, should i use default?
<insanity99> ALSA
<oldos2er> i usually keep several kernels installed, just in case
<MeanEYE> insanity99: don't change the driver (should be either alsa or pulseaudio)... on the bottom of that window you have Hardware Acceleration
<insanity99> oh ok set from full to emulation?
<MeanEYE> insanity99: yep...
<MeanEYE> insanity99: that fixed it in my case anyway
<insanity99> thanks
<noobie_> is there any way to run depmod from chroot?
<Rexodus> oldos2er: I've encountered manny problems during upgrades... All the time.
<insanity99> MeanEYE, anything else you recommend i change i config?
<Rexodus> That wy I prefer a fresh install
<extra11> :D
<noobie_> reinstalling is kind of a windows way
<MeanEYE> insanity99: for HoMM, no not really. there's a linux version of HoMM but it's only first in HoMM 3 series (not Armageddons Blade or others)...
<noobie_> i would prefer to keep my current install
<insanity99> ok thanks
<speedrunnerG55> hey fellow linux uers
<extra11> hey friend
<Rexodus> noobie_: I agree. Most of the time..
<MeanEYE> speedrunnerG55: hello
<rcmaehl> Why doesn't pcspkr work?
<charley__> can anyone help with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704587
<matthew> ollo
<noobie_> so i found there are 2.6.35-27-generic and 2.6.35-28-generic subdirs in my /lib/modules
<noobie_> surprisingly, no earlier kernels
<gpled> how can i get x window to rebuild?
<Guest11439> how to i install firefox 4.0 on ubuntu
<MeanEYE> gpled: what do you mean by rebuild?
<MeanEYE> gpled: like from the source code, or just restart it?
<gpled> MeanEYE: i had to change vidoe cards
<Jasonn> Guest11439: Its not recommended, but you have to download the beta .tar.gz from the mozilla website and manually-install it
<MeanEYE> gpled: ooh, that... from which to which cared?
<fisix> Guest11439: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<MeanEYE> card*
<Guest11439> thanks
<gpled> ati
<noobie_> so i chrooted into where my old system root was mounted and did depmod -a 2.6.35.27-generic and depmod -a 2.6.35.28-generic
<fisix> Guest11439, search for firefox
<gpled> have no x right now
<fisix> gpled, then how are you on irc?
<insanity99> MeanEYE, sorry but the sound is stuttering
<MeanEYE> gpled: if you switched from ati to nvidia, that can be a problem
<oldos2er> there's a firefox 4 ppa: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-4-0-beta-using-ubuntu-ppa.html
<insanity99> MeanEYE, sorry but the sound is stuttering
<MeanEYE> insanity99: :/ then revert back to hardware acceleration and try a different sound driver
<gpled> MeanEYE: its worse. i went from nvidia to ati :(
<Xinux> gpled: What do you mean by no X?
<Xinux> gpled: As in it's not working / not installed, or it is not running
<noobie_> i dunno if it helps, it seems like there was modules.dep file already
<gpled> Xinux: i can boot to cli but no x
<insanity99> sorry if that was already posted, when i typed it in i realised that the channel was inactive, no messages appearing. keeps happening to me on xchat
<oldos2er> gpled: can you run startx?
<gpled> oldos2er: it fails
<MeanEYE> Xinux: he changed from nVidia to ATI graphic card, and system won't start X
<Rexodus> gpled: or gdm?
<Rexodus> ok
<gpled> i was hoping for some nifty cammand line apt-get to tell x to rescan for current video card
<noobie_> anyone knows how this things work in newer ubuntus? with all the late changes i'm not sure anymore
<oldos2er> gpled: boot to recovery mode, run apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Rexodus> I guess you need to edit your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.
<gpled> grrr, no mouse :)
<MeanEYE> oldos2er: hey there! :)
<gpled> will try and type it
<oldos2er> hey where? :)
<speedrunnerG55> .minecraft
<gpled> oldos2er: can you pm me that command so it does not scroll off
<oldos2er> just a sec.
<airtonix> using ubuntu maverick, disconnect from any networks (unplug lan cables, disengage warp drives, etc etc) i launch evince  and it never loads... replug in lan cable and/or other network, evince then loads when requested. whats up with that ?
<MeanEYE> oldos2er: here :P... I just remembered your nick from one of threads on ubuntu forums... :D about my file manager, Sunflower :) if you remember
<oldos2er> MeanEYE: I remember
<insanity99> sound wont work on other drivers :\
<MeanEYE> <3
<airtonix> since when did evince require a network connection to look at a pdf on my destop?
<oldos2er> did you ever find a two pane fm?
 * noobie_ sighs
<MeanEYE> oldos2er: :D I made my own ... :D
<oldos2er> that's one way to solve a problem...
<noobie_> well... back to google, i guess
<oldos2er> sorry noobie, don't know what to tell you
<gpled> ok, got the command in. it is working away
<oldos2er> gpled: let us know how it goes
<gpled> glad i have irssi :)
<gpled> k, off to reboot
<gpled> thanks
<oldos2er> gpled: me too  :)
<charley__> anyone help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704587
<Guest37756> fuck
<dribble> any one know of a speach to text that can take audio <.aup> files and convert to words
<Guest37756> hey all
<dejan_> i istalled phpmyadmin on ubuntu apache2 with synaptic now it say reconfigure automativly server i have 2 serevrs apache and lighttpd what is lihttpd?
<MeanEYE> dejan_: web server just like apache...
<dejan_> i installed only apache why is instlled this server too?
<bastidrazor> dejan_: have you ever tried to do any research on your own?
<dejan_> bastidrazor: yes without success
<dribble> is there a text to speach program
<MeanEYE> dejan_: if installation is asking to choose one of those two, just choose the one you have installed
<KM0201> !info orca | dribble
<dejan_> is this some trojan? :(
<ubottu> dribble: Package orca does not exist in maverick
<KM0201> hmm
<dejan_> MeanEYE: why the other server is there too
<dejan_> is this trojan?
<dejan_> i installed only apache
<MeanEYE> dribble: there are libraries for python and similar
<oldos2er> it's gnome-orca
<MeanEYE> dejan_: phpmyadmin can use those 2, it doesn't detect which one you have and no it's not a trojan
<dribble> I have a text to speak but I don't know if can do speach to text
<dejan_> MeanEYE: ok thanks
<Guest37756> u still use phpmyadmin ..                     ///???
<dejan_> why not
<dejan_> hat to use else?
<fizyplankton> is there any way to force ubuntu to uodate the battery info? it says its at 100 % (that was my other battery) but the light on my laptop shows that clearly the batters is dead (and i know that it is dead. i drained it this morning). it pisses me off how i have to wait for it to check the battery status. is there any way to force it to check?
<dejan_> what*
<kli0rf> morning
<oldos2er> evening
<\share> night
<kli0rf> anyone could tell me what's the name of this theme: http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2010/03/ubuntu_darktheme-thumb-640xauto-12418.jpg ?
<syrinx_> kli0rf: looks like darktheme?
<oldos2er> ambiance, i think
<kli0rf> is there a place i could download this theme?
<dejan_> are there trojans for ubuntu?
<syrinx_> its a default
<kli0rf> want to install it on debian
<johny-b-goode> hello ppl
<fizyplankton> dejan_ virtualy no
<ivanBliminse> hello all.. i'm trying to type an ascii code into GEDIT but when I hold the alt, it highlights the options at the top.. (like alt+f for file)... anyway around this?
<MeanEYE> kli0rf: it's an ambiance theme from 10.04
<johny-b-goode> is there a way to downgrade a package?
<kli0rf> MeanEYE: thanks! :)
<oldos2er> kli0rf: go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for ambiance
<dejan_> fizyplankton: virtually what that means
<fizyplankton> dejan_, there ARE viruses, but they are EXTREMELY unlikely. macs are 10x more likely to get viruses than linux
<sacarlson> dejan_: I could write you one if you  want one.  problem is they would be imposible to install by accident
<MeanEYE> kli0rf: on ubuntu-ard.org there should be some similar modifications... but that theme had really ugly progress bars and other controls... to me, new Ambiance is great
<josh1> I am using xubuntu, (nobody seems on their channel) how do I make a sd card automount on boot?
<dejan_> sacarlson: why imposible to install
<dejan_> i istall some software and they can be there?
<kli0rf> mmm, but i can't find ambiance on packages.ubuntu.org.. :/
<bc81> hi.  i want to update milkytracker from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra  but not blender or anything else.  if i apt-add-repository, won't it want to upgrade other software too?  if so, can that be avoided?
<sacarlson> dejan_: because this is open source so the code can be seen be millions so you can't hide it
<fizyplankton> dejan_ because linux permissions are vastly different that windows
<dejan_> so are there any actual viruses esepcially trojans ?
<dejan_> um
<ivanBliminse> I suppose I need to know how to make gnome highlight the toolbar on a full press of "ALT" instead of just holding it down, does anyone know where that setting is?
<fizyplankton> dejan_, yes, but they are EXTREMELY unlikely
<maco> dejan_: trojans are not a type of virus.
<maco> dejan_: viruses and trojans are both a type of malware
<oldos2er> kli0rf, my bad, look for light-themes instead.
<Random832> sacarlson: er, how is it impossible to install by accident
<\share> there should be a button to close dvd/cdrom drive!
<Random832> also, "accident' is a sliding scale
<maco> dejan_: the last virus i recall for linux was in 2007. it was an OOo macro virus
<\share> eject -T
<dejan_> so if i install some software can there be trojan in it? and someone to hack me easy and go into my server pc use my iternet conection slow my pc delte files?
<maco> dejan_: there was a trojan on gnome-look.org last year
<Random832> you can trick someone into installing it
<MeanEYE> dejan_: somewhere I've read there are only 15 or so viruses for linux... most of them for old linuxes, like from 1998 or something like that.
<oldos2er> ambiance should be in the light-themes package
<thraspic> How can I determine the location of the icon used by the applet "volume control" in my task bar?  I searched for icon files and found loads, but none matched.  I'm using LXDE.
<maco> MeanEYE: more like 30, and thats only counting ones released into the wild
<Random832> users always want to see the dancing pigs, and DAMMIT they will open a passworded zip file, compile the .c file within, and run it as root if they have to to get the dancing pigs
<MeanEYE> maco: still a small number :)
<maco> MeanEYE: a few hundred if you count proof-of-concept-to-fix-a-bug-but-never-released
<sacarlson> Random832: I think I should have said almost impossible, is that better?
<\share> hell ubuntuers how r u
<maco> MeanEYE: thats also only counting oens that are *actually* viruses
<bc81> \share: you can make one by adding a custom application launcher to your panel etc
<maco> MeanEYE: since there are many types of malware that aren't viruses
<Random832> there is no way to engineer idiots out of the system
<\share> bc81: I use a keyboard shortcut
<\share> :p
<bc81> \share: ok
<MeanEYE> maco: yeah, I know... just saying also community patches things rather quickly
<syrinx_> Random832: truer words never spoken
<\share> bc81: but thereis a button to close it :\
<maco> MeanEYE: sure
<sacarlson> Random832: well this is true but that's why if you stay within the repository it is much less likely
<johny-b-goode> is there a way to downgrade a package?
<Vesuivius> I am having trouble changing permissions and ownership of my ipod in ubuntu, can anyone help?
<syrinx_> not always that easy sacarlson
<kli0rf> mmm, i found something named maverick
<kli0rf> but nothing related to ambiance..
<oldos2er> kli0rf: maverick is ubuntu 10.10
<MeanEYE> kli0rf: you need maverick ambiance theme?
<sacarlson> syrinx_:  Random832: I can't argue that fact
<oldos2er> kli0rf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=light-themes&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<MeanEYE> kli0rf:
<kli0rf> i probably need 10.4 theme..
<MeanEYE> kli0rf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/light-themes
<oldos2er> kli0rf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/light-themes
<oldos2er> d'oh
<MeanEYE> haha <3
<syrinx_> hivemind
<oldos2er> gmta
<fizyplankton> is there any way to force ubuntu to uodate the battery info? it says its at 100 % (that was my other battery) but the light on my laptop shows that clearly the batters is dead (and i know that it is dead. i drained it this morning). it pisses me off how i have to wait for it to check the battery status. is there any way to force it to check?
<MeanEYE> kli0rf: just change maverick part to lucid
<oldos2er> fizyplankton: have you tried asking on ubuntuforums.org?
<fizyplankton> oldos2er, no. irc is faster xD
<kli0rf> ok, let me try
<oldos2er> yes, but more people will see it and possibly know the answer on the forums
<fizyplankton> yeah true
<oldos2er> i am battery-ignorant
<fizyplankton> lol
<gpled> here is how i fixed it:  rebooted to safe. selected config graphics. selected restore x to default. and reboot
<oldos2er> gpled: you fixed it? great!
<gpled> yep, looks good now
<kli0rf> wow!
<kli0rf> geez, it looks awesome! :)
<kli0rf> cool! thanks, guys :)
<oldos2er> kli0rf: glad you found it
<oldos2er> sure thing
<sacarlson> fizyplankton: I read a bit about it in the past and I didn't find a solution withou cycleing the battery,  I'm not sure why that would be.  seems it some how runs partly on time
<gpled> oldos2er: cool how old guys still remember command line :)  kind of fun getting in irc with no gui
<MeanEYE> kli0rf: np :D have fun
<fizyplankton> sacarlson w/o doing what now/???
<ivanBliminse> Anyone know how to do ascii keys ?
<MeanEYE> gpled: I use to be XChat fan, but irssi i ssooo much economical and better
<MeanEYE> straight to the point :)
<harmaz> is there a "list" function for apt-get? i haven't found it in the man page. basically, i want to know if [program] is out there before trying to install it
<MeanEYE> harmaz: apt-get --help :D
<gpled> MeanEYE: yep, irssi can get you out of a jam :)
<MeanEYE> harmaz: ooh, you want to see if package exists?
<syrinx_> <3 irssi
<Aginor> harmaz: apt-cache search <name>
<oldos2er> gpled: i was actually on the internet when it was all text.
<Aginor> harmaz: or keyword, for example make
<oldos2er> just yesterday, 1993
<gpled> oldos2er: remember gopher :)
<oldos2er> and archie, yeah
<fizyplankton> does anyone know a command line irc client? i personally think that linux guis are an insult to the os
<oldos2er> irssi!
<MeanEYE> fizyplankton: irssi!!! :)
<fizyplankton> irssi can be run in terminal?
<MeanEYE> yeah
<gpled> oldos2er: lol. and think their was a veronica
<fizyplankton> whats the package name?
<oldos2er> yeah
<MeanEYE> fizyplankton: irssi
<oldos2er> irssi
<ivanBliminse> doh.. noone knows how to do ascii codes in ubuntu 10.04?
<MeanEYE> :D
<thraspic> irssi is great.
<mike23pizzo> Hello.  I'm trying to build the dolphin emulator and seem to be running into some problems.  Is it possible anyone can help me?
<gpled> oldos2er: back in the days when you would get banned if you said you want to sell something
<MeanEYE> ivanBliminse: do you mean in terminal or any other application?
<thraspic> ivanBliminse: not me.  I use the character map.
<fizyplankton> ok. i never use the ubuntu software center, b/c i have a piece of crap 2004 dell inspiron 1100 laptop with only 128 FRICKING MEGS of ram. the gui is way too laggy'
<oldos2er> yeah, back when i reported every spammer on usenet
<sacarlson> fizyplankton: something like this http://www.eastwoodzhao.com/maintaining-and-calibrating-a-laptop-battery-pack/
<ivanBliminse> MeanEYE, i'm trying to make a bullet (ALT+183) in GEDIT... but since the menu bar lights up when you hold alt down it wont let me...
<fizyplankton> yeah. theres a reason i put linux on this sexy 128 megs of ram not windows
<ivanBliminse> thraspic, can't find it there either
<Griz64> having 'flash' issues. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/351705  is what i show as installed and most pages work, but some do not. can anyone here shed any light on this?? (purdy pleeze)
<LittleRed> you too Griz64?
<MeanEYE> ivanBliminse: check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383408
<gpled> oldos2er: you ever use something call (i think) waffle
<Griz64> LittleRed, uh, guess so.
<thraspic> ivanBliminse: you could try the command gucharmap or install it
<oldos2er> Griz64, try flashaid in firefox to install flash: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<oldos2er> gpled: don't think i've heard of waffle
<LittleRed> I downloaded the adobe 64bit beta, but I'm afraid to install it unless I get some feedback from here
<gpled> oldos2er: think it was a bbs for internet berfore gui
<oldos2er> LittleRed: 64 bit flash is more stable for me than 32 bit
<soreau> I can't believe how long persistent usb takes to install packages. I guess it's significantly slower than disk hdd's
<MeanEYE> oldos2er: 10.3?
<LittleRed> on 10.10? oldos2er
<ivanBliminse> MeanEYE, I think this will help, thanks
<oldos2er> yes, on 10.10
<oldos2er> whatever the latest flash 64 is
<oldos2er> don't know the v. no.
<MeanEYE> ivanBliminse: np :D
<LittleRed> sweet... I crashed my system yesterday with a kernel upgrade, so I was a bit hesitant
<gpled> welp, im off. thanks for the help, and the chat
<oldos2er> bye gpled
<naptastic> Is anyone else getting warnings / errors about Ubuntu packages being unsigned?
<tripelb> hello. new phone - LG 900g., using USB cable. problems getting ubuntu to see it last night. had me to something to see the system errors code. I could not understand last night and too tired to learn it. Today I tried it in windows. Windows told me that it couldnt recognize it and I should disconnect and try it again and if it didnt work I should use another device. -- lastnight looked at fdisk and did - tail -f /var/log/syslog (results a
<MeanEYE> naptastic: those are probably from ppa you added
<mike23pizzo> Does anyone have any knowledge about installing Dolphin Emulator
<LittleRed> naptastic... what version ubuntu?
<naptastic> MeanEYE, no they're main. things like apt-mirror and libasound
<naptastic> LittleRed, Ubuntu 10.10
<oldos2er> naptastic: that's a faq. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<MeanEYE> naptastic: I don't have problems like those :/
<LittleRed> no I reloaded 10.4 yestersay and then upgraded, no error messages on unsigned stuff
<oldos2er> sometimes you might just need to run sudo apt-get update
<oldos2er> see you all later. i gots to go
<LittleRed> naptstic... what ones are giving you errors?
<Vesuivius> can anyone help with changing permissions of a folder
<ilokas> Some applications start but are not in the starting application under preferences, how can I edit them?
<smw> Vesuivius, sure. GUI or CLI?
<smw> Vesuivius, what file do you want to change the permissions on?
<realgod> test
<realgod> not pass
<Vesuivius> smw: my Ipod that I have mounted is mounting as read only, i need to change it so it has read and write capability
<MeanEYE> ilokas: can you rephrase that question with a little bit more details
<smw> Vesuivius, that is caused by your ipod and not by linux.
<smw> Vesuivius, http://davesource.com/Solutions/20080225.iPod-linux-read-only.html
<smw> Vesuivius, google is great :-)
<ankers> Hi guys, Can someone help me? :) no sound on ubuntu netbook on sony vaio but mainly need to get hdmi output to my tv but plug the cord in and nothing happens? works fine on windows..
<Vesuivius> smw: thanks
<ilokas> How do I manually edit the list of applications that start up automatically? I do not see the applications in the preferences -> start up programs (different name in english ubuntu)
<smw> ankers, you plug in the cord and there is no video?
<ankers> yeah my tv says searching for signals - but on windows7 its fine it comes straight up
<smw> ankers, is there a video button?
<smw> ankers, maybe one of the function keys has a rectangle with two bars on either side of it?
<smw> ankers, on my HP laptop, it is f4
<JeffDRO> Guys im trying to burn an ISO image that is a bootable CD. I burn it using brasero but when I try to boot off of it, it does not work
<ankers> i have no idea what you mean lol
<JeffDRO> what am i doing wrong
<JeffDRO> it should be able to boot off but it does not work
<ankers> oh ok, ill try that now
<smw> ankers, do you have an HP?
<ankers> sony vaio
<smw> ankers, you found the symbol though?
<JeffDRO> can anyone help me
<LittleRed> JeffDRO... I'm assuming you did a data burn?
<JeffDRO> littlered yes
<JeffDRO> was that my problem?
<smw> JeffDRO, you need to burn it as an image not data
<JeffDRO> how do i burn it as an image?
<ilokas> MeanEYE: Skype starts up by itself and also a text document and openoffice but I don't see them in the start up applications window under preferences
<smw> JeffDRO, Look for something like "copy disk"
<soreau> Hey guys, I cannot get apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade to complete. It fails with http://pastebin.com/u5ZvsHVb
<smw> JeffDRO, or "burn image"
<LittleRed> I made the mistake of burning iso to data on my MAC
<JeffDRO> im using Furious ISO to burn the image
<JeffDRO> it uses brasero and says burn image
<JeffDRO> but after creating checksum
<MeanEYE> ilokas: hm, weird... not sure how to help :/
<JeffDRO> it doesn't burn
<ankers> smw: i pressed all my F keys lol, in the taskbar were displays are i detect monitors but only laptop screen is on there.. is there somewhere i need to set the hdmi up?
<ilokas> MeanEYE: Thank you for trieing
<iggy19> So, seeing all the love for irssi (here too), I'm going to hope for some help with an irssi config issue that's been stumping me.
<smw> ankers, did you press the fn key also?
<JeffDRO> oh i think i got it to work
<JeffDRO> its burning now
<smw> ankers, let me find an image
<MeanEYE> ilokas: ask again, someone might know
<JeffDRO> says Burning Image to DVD
<JeffDRO> should work right?
<tripelb> hello. new phone - LG 900g., using USB cable. problems getting ubuntu to see it last night. had me to something to see the system errors code. I could not understand last night and too tired to learn it. Today I tried it in windows. Windows told me that it couldnt recognize it and I should disconnect and try it again and if it didnt work I should use another device. -- lastnight looked at fdisk and did - tail -f /var/log/syslog (results a
<LittleRed> JeffDRO.. sounds right
<fizyplankton> for all you irssi ppl, how do i close a "tab" so to speak? like a channel. how can i get it off the queye
<MeanEYE> fizyplankton: /window close
<ankers> i never knew there was an FN key? my F7 key says [LCD] but that didnt do anything
<smw> ankers, odd :-\
<MeanEYE> tripelb: is contents of your phone browsable from the phone itself?
<tripelb> MeanEYE: yes
<JeffDRO> bye bye ubuntu
<JeffDRO> i need my windows to game
<smw> ankers, FN+F8?
<MeanEYE> JeffDRO: nooo, windoze is evil
<JeffDRO> i need to play computer games!
<LittleRed> JeffDRO install Wine
<MeanEYE> tripelb: and windows is not seeing it as well?
<gartral> JeffDRO: ubunru runs most games better than windows
<smw> ankers, http://www.ehow.com/how_4794887_external-monitor-sony-vaio-laptop.html
<LittleRed> or an emulator
<iggy19> Basically, I've set up irssi to log me into two different servers, upon startup, each on different chatnets.  Want to identify for a different nick on the two different chatnets (preferred nick is owned on one of the nets), but irssi doesn't seem to hold onto the different nick settings -- that is, i'm iggy19 on both chatnets, despite my identify command apparently working for the other nick on the other net
<smw> ankers, step 2
<gartral> iggy19: try in #irssi
<JeffDRO> gartral how do i run games?
<soreau> I need some help with persistent live usb: I cannot get apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade to complete. It fails with http://pastebin.com/u5ZvsHVb
<ankers> thanks heaps, ill give it a shot, i did try google it myself but i didnt find anything.. ill try this now
<MeanEYE> iggy19: start irssi with --nick :D
<JeffDRO> gartral i want to play Team Fortress 2
<JeffDRO> which runs off steam
<JeffDRO> will i be able to play it?
<smw> ankers, what really ticked me off is that I had to change sound settings to get audio through hdmi :-\
<gartral> JeffDRO: YES! TF2 runs great in wine
<JeffDRO> hmm
<JeffDRO> maybe i wont be leaving ubuntu lol
<gartral> JeffDRO: first step is too install wine.. then steam :)
<nit-wit> soreau, you don't want kernel update on the persistent install
<JeffDRO> gartral another reason i was going back to windows was because i need microsoft office for school
<needle_> 23:11 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 1 secs
<JeffDRO> gartral how can i run office in ubuntu?
<soreau> nit-wit: Erm, I expect to be able to upgrade it
<LittleRed> JeffDRO.. I use open office for work and just save in windows format
<smw> !alternatives | JeffDRO
<ubottu> JeffDRO: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<ankers> smw, i have no audio... i have played with alsa and nothing :( but it only really matters if i get picture/sound onto my tv threw hdmi because thats all i use... where is the FN key though? lol
<smw> JeffDRO, wrong keyword :-\
<gartral> JeffDRO: unless you need the encrypted docs portion of ms office, openoffice will open, and edit those docs..
<soreau> nit-wit: At least, I expect apt to be able to complete upgrade
<ankers> oh wait i found it
<JeffDRO> littlered open office won't work, there are certain features i need that open office doesn't have
<smw> ankers, next to the ctrl key
<speedrunnerG55> i want to be the verry best
<LittleRed> JeffDRO...like what?
<speedrunnerG55> that no one ever was
<speedrunnerG55> to catch them is my real test
<gartral> LittleRed: document security
<speedrunnerG55> to train them is my cause
<smw> JeffDRO, I have only found one feature that I missed not having on openoffice...
<JeffDRO> like creating cover pages, formatting docs, cetain things that i cant do in open office
<LittleRed> JeffDRO... you can password it.. and there are encryption tools out there
<gartral> JeffDRO: both of those things are available in open office, you jet do them slightly differently
<smw> JeffDRO, There are instructions for running it in wine probably. But I have to ask why you want to use linux...
<JeffDRO> well im using linux for my programming class
<JeffDRO> its a lot easier to use linux than windows
<fizy[laptop]> true dat JeffDRO
<gartral> smw: thats easy, it's leaner and meaner than windows ever hopes too be
<smw> gartral, meaner to users :-P. (sorry, I had to say it)
<JeffDRO> the only drawback is open office is giving me troubles with my assignments in my online classes
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! I have a whale of a problem. I want to use a trial version of jacket with matlab. Problem: student version of matlab is only 32 bit, Ubuntu 10.10 is 64 bit, so Jacket uses 64 bit, can't read mex files. Does anyone have any experience with this issue?
<smw> JeffDRO, how so?
<ankers> smw, no luck.. :( ill try google some more
<JeffDRO> thats why i wanted to go back to windows and then install ubuntu back dual boot
<smw> ankers, ok, sorry :-(.
<fizy[laptop]> lol. i never used word. i just used good ol' monospace font notepad
<JeffDRO> well its cause word is a requirement for my class
<fizy[laptop]> then that class has issues
<JeffDRO> its an online college
<smw> JeffDRO, dual boot is good. I still find that openoffice does everything I need for school.
<gartral> JeffDRO: i would drop the class till they don't support Word anymore >.>
<ankers> thats okay, i posted a thread on ubuntu forums so maybe someone will know on there
<JeffDRO> most of the essay assignments are done in word
<tripelb> MeanEYE: true windows sees it but knows it cant recognize it. (hopethat makes sense. == sorry for the delay, phone.
<JeffDRO> and all of the classes require office
<smw> JeffDRO, and? Why not use openoffice anyways
<fizy[laptop]> go to wikiversity
<smw> JeffDRO, it is compatable with word...
<MeanEYE> tripelb: hm, he sees the device itself but filesystem is probably different, any settings on your phone about USB mode or something like that?
<smw> JeffDRO, except polynomial regression in spreadsheet... I want that feature!
<tripelb> MeanEYE: phone info says it should be transparent
<iggy19> MeanEYE: I have a config file set up to issue my identify command to nickserv upon login, which works, but irssi only seems to "remember" on of the nicks.
<LittleRed> JeffDRO, I'm a BSA and do all my reuirements in oen office... save as word format and no one in the office has ever noticed
<tripelb> MeanEYE:  says it's easy, plug and play http://saveonprepaidphones.com/lg900g_file_transfer_data_cable
<LittleRed> wow, I can't type worth shit with acrylic nails!
<MeanEYE> iggy19: http://blog.dhampir.no/content/irssi-auto-connect-and-auto-identify
<soreau> nit-wit: Is there a way to hold ack all kernel packages so apt-get upgrade will succeed on persistent live usb?
<soreau> back*
<tripelb> littlerad, someone should make bumpers to fit on your fingers, over the tips, to protect the nails.
 * tripelb laffs at sven's svennick
<LittleRed> tripelb... I wish.... but hey, thy look awesome!
<soreau> LittleRed: not from here
<soreau> thy looke leik mispelliengs
<ankers> smw, maybe it would help if i install my nvidia drivers first lol, i know its nvidia geforce but not sure what else, is there a way to detect it? seeing as nvidia only supports auto detection on there website for windows
<Anon31> which is better? open office, or libreoffice?
<nit-wit> soreau, not sure why the upgrade is not working, the kernels can be ticked off in update manager
<soreau> nit-wit: ugh, ok
<MeanEYE> Anon31: LibreOffice, better support for MS Office files... also it's the right way to go :D
<LittleRed> soreau... sorry... but I don't resemle Garcia from Criminal Minds... more like Abby from NCIS
<smw> ankers alt+f2 then type gksu jockey-gtk
<nit-wit> soreau, your familiar that this type of install has limitations, it is mainly just running gthe ISO
<Anon31> oh yeah... i have the exact same problem, for my Acer Aspire M1660
<soreau> LittleRed: Anyone anywhere that watches any of those shows is shallow so
<Anon31> video drivers...
<tripelb> meaneye thanks for reminding me of the name libreoffice. openoffice never works for me. I rank it right up there with Synaptic.
<tripelb> down there
<smw> ankers, or system -> administration -> additional drivers
<MeanEYE> tripelb: np :D...
<soreau> nit-wit: No, I'm not. This is my first experience really messing with booting persistent live usb
<LittleRed> soreau... thats ok, it's only background noise... I spend most of my days and nights on the 'puter
<Anon31> hey, i said Libre office first... :(
<ankers> swm, cool, its downloading it now :D
<soreau> LittleRed: To buntu-ot with you
<Guest13259> I just installed 10.10 with wubi, I've let it update and download ati driverers. After rebooting my bootscreen is not tha ubuntu logo + text and while/orange dots. It's pixelated text 10.10 and the bots are now squares. Like the resolution changed to a lower one
<bc81> any milkytracker users in here?  i need help getting it to recognize my input device in Ubuntu 10.10 (http://www.ionaudio.com/discoverkeyboardusb).  the keyboard works in other programs (VMPK, Piano Booster etc.) but not milky (v0.90.85).  any suggestions?
<ankers> smw, i need to restart now.. i'll be back shortly as i think im slowly getting there ;D thank you very much
<LittleRed> soreau... geez a littl break here... I work from home and need the company... being single sucks
<skxx> alright i'm getting sick of all these goofy-ass problems with xu. i'm reintalling vanilla.
<tripelb> meaneye any help re the phone?
<iggy19> MeanEYE: want to understand why my config (which seems like it should work) is broken.  Going to move to #irssi.  Feel free to follow.  Thanks!
<Fiveways> I screwed up when installing ubuntu and overwrote my windows bootloader. I repaired it, updated grub to get it to recognize the windows installation, but when I boot I never see the grub list, it goes straight into ubuntu. any way I can force grub to show itself on boot?
<MeanEYE> iggy19: you have fun there :P
<skxx> bc81: i use milky but i have no idea how to help you out man.. srry
<AnubArack> .ns identify qazqaz
<MeanEYE> tripelb: hm, am not quite sure... which OS is on that phone?
<AnubArack> ffffffffff
<AnubArack> great
<tripelb> meaneye maybe it's a bad phone. I want one picture off of it, sob. I was going to return it anyway. I have another one on order, skip story.
<FarkingBish> !identify > Guest99836
<bc81> skxx: no worries..i'm pulling my hair trying to get it working :-)
<ubottu> Guest99836, please see my private message
<iggy19> MeanEYE: we'll see.  ;-)
<tripelb> meaneye, it's a java phone. I dont know what the os is and I dont know how to tell
<skxx> bc81: what's the problem your having?
<skxx> bc81: you're*
<MeanEYE> tripelb: :D open www.sendspace.com on your phone... upload the damn thing... download on your computer and return the bastard :D
<MeanEYE> tripelb: can you give me the model again?
<tripelb> How can I remove openoffice Ub 10.04? I could google how to I suppose.
<bc81> skxx: well, i have the MIDI keyboard plugged in via USB.  everything works fine (i can use it in other programs that accept MIDI input) but it won't work in MilyTracker.
<tripelb> LG 900g  http://tracfone.deviceanywhere.com/straighttalk/home.seam?custId=STLG900G&locale=en_US  and  http://saveonprepaidphones.com/lg900g_file_transfer_data_cable
<AnubArack> so hate it when that happens
<MeanEYE> tripelb: :D open synaptic, find open office and remove everything :D
<bc81> i know it's possible, from google searching i can't don't know how it's done
<AnubArack> tnx for the assist FarkingBish
<FarkingBish> np
<AnubArack> i guess i need to go to sleep
<AnubArack> fut i want to fix this problem first
<bc81> skxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420392
<AnubArack> I just installed 10.10 with wubi, I've let it update and download ati drivers. After rebooting my bootscreen is not tha ubuntu logo + text and while/orange dots. It's pixelated text 10.10 and the bots are now squares. Like the resolution changed to a lower one
<tripelb> meaneye your answer just before telling me about synaptic.  (I want to do it in terminal. I have a heckle with synaptic. we come from different worlds. It just annoys me. I have never made it work. yadda yadda) Apt-Forget maybe?
<MeanEYE> tripelb: give me a moment to dig out the package name
<LittleRed> anubArack... what video card do you have?
<AnubArack> Lithrem, Ati Radeon 4600 series
<MeanEYE> tripelb: sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org && sudo apt-get autoremove
<MeanEYE> tripelb: that should do it
<AnubArack> oups wrong tab
<LittleRed> is it identified by the OS?
<MeanEYE> if not, you need to kill every package manually
<AnubArack> LittleRed, ati radeon 4670
<tripelb> meaneye, np. I will go and take some chinese medicine.. oh that was fast. and now for the phone. (It's so good that I copied the entire discussion from last night.) I was sick and now I'm weller!
<LittleRed> hummm, there is command lne to set the resolution...but I've had too much to drink and can't think of it
<nit-wit> Fiveways, did you get back into a working setup?
<MeanEYE> tripelb: also you can apt-get purge openoffice.org*
<tripelb> meaneye ? Package openoffice.org is not installed, so not removed
<tripelb>  -- but it shows in the menu
<tripelb> meaneye - hot. that did it.
<jiltdil> how to use ssh in wan ?
<smw> jiltdil, define "wan"
<jiltdil> wide area network
<tripelb> meaneye, I'm a cli kind of girl in some ways. It's clean. I remember in the wayback, haha, avoiding learning any JCL. That dates me, eh?
<smw> jiltdil, I do not understand what you mean "ssh in wan"
<AnubArack> LittleRed, something with # GRUB_GFXMODE ?
<LittleRed> AnubArack... give me a sec to get the book
<jiltdil> SiiW: ok u don't take tntion
<tripelb> meaneye, I've a need to find a teaching book that suits me. learning about linux from an intelligent understanding -not lists of stuff reference- way. Think the mind of early macintoshers. Caltech. I look and look but it's not clear "what does a kernel do?" it's either a gloss or I'm stuck in quicksand
<jiltdil> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<LittleRed> AnubArack... have you tried restricted drivers>
<LittleRed> I had an icon in the top menu bar... and when I clicked it it opened a window with restriced drivers I could use
<AnubArack> LittleRed,  the proprietary ones form ati/amsd
<AnubArack> I have those
<schibidumm> loeli
<AnubArack> LittleRed, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/29tbdb0y/AdditionalDrivers_001.png
<StepNjump> Oh ActionParsnip isn't here tonight? Hi everyone!
<StepNjump> Hi Chipzzz
<AnubArack> LittleRed, is this any good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfwVWU84cnQ ?
<LittleRed> AnubArack try googling command line resolution change in Ubuntu
<Zmathews> hello ?
<Zmathews> hello ?
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I have a USB Wifi dongle. Strangely it works when I have Ubuntu to run under 'trial mode' but after having Ubuntu Maverick installed, it doesn't detect the chipset
<Zmathews> anyone going to talk ?
<bazhang> Zmathews, ubuntu support question?
<StepNjump> hi zmathews... sometimes people sleep
<Trae> gnome3...  wut?
<nit-wit> Zmathews, stae your problem no hello's
<LittleRed> AnubArack... the first time I installed the nvidia driver on my desktop I did it all through command line
<LittleRed> I just can't remember the commands
<LittleRed> but it is out there
<StepNjump> take notes next time!
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: check if you have usb-modeswitch package isntalled
<StepNjump> tnx MeanEye... I'll chk
<Trae> is there a general chat channel where we can takl about things in Ubuntu without messing up #ubuntu?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Trae
<MeanEYE> Trae: ubuntu-offtopic
<Trae> hmm ok.
<Trae> kinda want to talk about ubuntu but thanks ;)
<maco> Trae: its just the not-tech-support channel
<maco> Trae: if you want to talk about like....new themes or features or whatever, -ot is good
<ankers> smn, holy crap! LOL it updated to nvidia driver, i boot up and my screen is all messed up, like 2 screens and i cant do anything, so i logged on using gnome and i cant see anything... just a black screen, so i plugged in hdmi and it worked, but i cant see the menu all i have is a desktop the resolution is obviously to high and i cant change it, im in recovery mode with networking on irssi atm.. is there a way i can remove the nvidia driver?
<AnubArack> ankers, you don't need to remove the drivers, you need to set your resolutions right
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578670/
<ankers> can i do that by shell in recovery mode? i cant see the menu or anything in gnome so i cant get a shell up or the display pannel
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: damn :/
<LittleRed> ankers... I had to do that...google command line driver purge
<teage> where is the (inode/directory) located at?
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: can you see your device with lsusb command?
<teage> im trying to determine where the heck the mount is for my ipod
<teage> its mounting but i cant find its mounting point
<gartral> teage: as a drive device?
<StepNjump> What do you mean damn MeanEYE?
<teage> gartral- not sure
<teage> i checked the mnt directory and media directory and there is nothing there
<gartral> teage: sudo fdisk -l
<ankers> im not in any xwindow, just at the boot menu logged in and in irssi can i change gnomes resolution by command
<StepNjump> Yep, it's listed MeanEYE: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:815c Belkin Components F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2870]
<teage> gartral- the command you gave shows linux  and linux swap but there is one that says extended too
<teage> sda2
<gartral> teage: weird.. im not sure what too tell you
<teage> shouldnt there be a mounting point to all devises? gartral
<gartral> teage: yes, that's /media/
<StepNjump> MeanEYE, how do you install the  usb-modeswitch package? Is it supposed to install from the main ubuntu repository simply with agt-get install?
<StepNjump> oh, it's already installed! ok MeanEYE
<suprbly> how goes it ubuntu fans
<teage> gartral- thats what i thought but its just not there, guess it means more google hours on my part. lol. thanks for all the help though
<gartral> teage: which ipod, just wondering
<teage> gartral- ipod touch 2nd generation
<dribble> how can I tell if my system is being monitored
<StepNjump> Sorry MeanEYE. If you wrote something, I didn't read it because I disconnected
<ankers> can someone please tell me the command line to remove the nvidia driver :( :(
<soreau> ankers: Depends on how you installed it
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: It's weird that it worked on the trial mode!
<LittleRed> dribble... I wrote a custom port scanner
<jiltdil> if i connected through ssh with a computer in lan then how to copy  data from that computer?
<dribble> littlered what does that do
<ankers> i didnt get it from the site, i did it from the ubuntu driver update
<soreau> ankers: jiltdil You don't need ssh. Use scp
<teage> gartral- like i said, it mounts just fine and i can sync in rythmbox too, but to add photos i have to use gtkpod and i need to manually mount for that. since it auto mounts when i plug it in i was thinking i could direct gtkpod to the location of the mount.
<LittleRed> it checks to see if someone has 'touched 'the ports... then I close them off
<soreau> ankers: sys>admin>additional drivers>remove
<dribble> yeah i get parnoid and just disconnect my wireless card
<teage> gartral-wishful thinking i guess. thanks anyway
<ankers> no no i need a command line, i cant get into X because the driver messed up my screen lol
<DanaG> Say, how the heck are the ARROW KEYS considered "typing"?
<dribble> ankers i've had the same problem but you should be able to boot in safe graphics mode
<DanaG> Whenever I press an arrow key, Gnome freezes my touchpad.
<soreau> dribble: You can't really tell if there's someone watching, only if they make requests to your router and/or system
<AnubArack> when i did a sudo update-grub i got this : Generating grub.cfg ... cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory  is this bad ?
<DanaG> Good luck typing a document with just arrow keys.
<jiltdil> soreau:diff between ssh and scp and plz give command related to scp
<dribble> is there a log of attempts or anything
<soreau> ankers: rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf && reboot
<ankers> would it be sudo apt-get remove nvida-glx
<ankers> okay :D
<DanaG> why rf a single file?
<soreau> jiltdil: scp user@192.168.1.101:/home/user/file /some/local/destination/path/
<LittleRed>  ankers -- http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Q_25451769.html
<jiltdil> soreau:thanx
<suprbly> dribble: i here ya man i was haveing problems with people sniffing my router also
<ankers> yeah, see i cant look at that... seeing as im only on a shell.. i'll go try some crap see if it works lol
<LittleRed> ankers --- give me a sec and I'll pull out the commands for you
<jiltdil> soreau: one more prob i want to acess my friend computer that is in WAN how to do this?
<soreau> ankapt-get remove nvidia-current
<soreau> ugh
<soreau> jiltdil: What?
<dribble> yeah thats why i've taken up bash trying to write scripts that can pull up the information I need and issue commands to block them you know
<jiltdil> soreau: how to acess computer using ssh in WAN?
<epicenter> Howdy :) I was curious if someone could help me with something. I am trying to install Win7 but have no drives to do it (USB is out of the question). I have an ISO on my hard disk; how do I configure Grub to add the ISO to the boot selection list? Thank you! :)
<LittleRed> ankers -- sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<soreau> jiltdil: Same way as any other connection..
<epicenter> I'm partitioning the disk to dualboot ubuntu 10.10 and win7
<soreau> LittleRed: He's gone
<jiltdil> soreau:so what should be the  user name?
<soreau> jiltdil: Depends on what the user is on the server side
<soreau> jiltdil: The system you're trying to ssh into should have openssh-server installed
<LittleRed> soreau -- oh well
<jiltdil> soreau:thanx for ur guidence
<AnubArack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9087135 <--- is this safe? I get the exact same error
<jiltdil> soreau:how to install openssh
<jiltdil> soreau: and how to check it if it is installed in my sys or not?
<AnubArack> jiltdil, sudo apt-get install openssh ?
<epicenter> Does grub not use /boot/grub/menu.lst anymore? The file is not present for me
<amh345> i want to add some environment variables in my /etc/profile.  i just opened it up and it is a touch confusing.     can i just add my new definitions to the very bottom of the profile file or should it be structured in a specific way?
<soreau> jiltdil: On the system you're sshing from, install ssh. On the system you're sshing into, apt-get install openssh-server and make sure you can ping it's ip
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: I don't know what's happened but believe it or not but it seems to be working now
<MeanEYE> :)
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: sorry for late reply, had breakfast
<StepNjump> Very strange
<MeanEYE> gladd it's working
<StepNjump> Maybe it woke it up!
<jiltdil> soreau:thanx a lot
<StepNjump> np!
<StepNjump> Can't believe it!
<StepNjump> Thank you!
<nit-wit> epicenter, which distro do you have
<epicenter> nit-wit: Ubuntu 10.10
<nit-wit> epicenter, it is using grub2
<epicenter> It looks like /boot/grub/grub.cfg is what I want to work with
<epicenter> er not sure
<epicenter> nit-wit: I see where memtest86's image loads and I figure I want to imitate the format of that except specify my win7 iso
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: I'm still not fully convinced.. How can I tell for sure it's THIS device working right now rather than the on-board Wifi card working?
<StepNjump> Is there a command i could do in Bash to know?
<nit-wit> epicenter, not sure I understand you
<epicenter> nit-wit: I am trying to reconfigure grub to add a boot option to load an iso image off my hard disk. in this case, a windows 7 install disc
<epicenter> (my machine has no dvd reader)
<epicenter> (and usb booting is broken)
<StepNjump> Can anyone tell me how I could list all my wifi devices and tell which ones are in operation right now in bash?
<nit-wit> epicenter, do you have thumb it can be det up in Ubuntu to boot the W7 install
<nit-wit> *set
<epicenter> nit-wit: What is Thumb
<epicenter> nit-wit: if you mean a Thumb drive, usb, then yes
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: ifconfig -a should list all network devices
<MeanEYE> and their IP addresses
<nit-wit> epicenter, hyou can't use the thumb though correct
<epicenter> nit-wit: Correct; the BIOS cannot boot a USB device. It has some weird fault.
<nit-wit> epicenter, I'm not familiar with looping gthe ISO
<epicenter> nit-wit: Once, I used Grub to boot a W7 ISO. I just do not remember how
<EvilPhoenix> anyone know how you go about getting a new package added to the repositories?
<StepNjump> MeanEYE, please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/578680/ --- looks like both wlan0 and wlan1 are both working simultaneously! Is that possible? What I am trying to do here is disable the onboard wifi so I don't get irradiated right on my lap. The USB dongle is on an extension wire, thus further away from me. That's the one I would like to work. How can I disable the other onboard one? And which one do you figure is which?
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: it is possible... do ping -I eth1 www.google.com
<MeanEYE> or whichever your wlan is
<StepNjump> ok le me try
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: You don't mean ping -I wlan0 (or 1) www.google.com?
<StepNjump> My eth1 is off
<MeanEYE> as long as it's there
<MeanEYE> that means system recognizes it
<Chikokishi> Trying to install Vuze, i tried what the readme said (extract the downloaded files and run...) but it didnt work, so now i did sudo apt-get install azureus...  That should be the same program right?
<StepNjump> unknown iface eth1
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: wlan1 or 2 :D
<orangey> hello all
<MeanEYE> sorry :)
<MeanEYE> hi orangey
<StepNjump> Meaneye: what do you mean wlan or 2?
<orangey> my flash plugin literally fails every second youtube video.
<orangey> wtf?
<orangey> It appears up todate
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: ping -I wlan1 www.google.com
<jarredverne> hi, I have a problem, is there a help channel?
<MeanEYE> but seems to me both cards are working and connected
<MeanEYE> jarredverne: this is it
<orangey> I've tried completely removing it, then looking for any other signs of libflash - there are none. Still, crash every second video.
<orangey> any way to debug that at all?
<StepNjump> meaneye: yes that's what I figured
<StepNjump> meaneye: cuz in network tools, I see traffic on both wlan0 and wlan1
<StepNjump> It's almost like they are fighting to decide who will be 1st and who will be 2nd
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: that's ok, linux will use both :D at the same time :)
<jarredverne> thanks, I have manually installed new version of nant (by downloading and using make install), removing the old one by apt-get remove, but it could not find mono, mono command works without problems, but nant does not work even if I re-install using apt-get
<StepNjump> MeanEYE, yeah but after a while, they will disconnect both
<MeanEYE> they will?
<ss_> :D
<StepNjump> and then i need to unplug the USB wifi MeanEYE and refresh it again. This is not good. I need only one to work
<StepNjump> How can I disable one of the two?
<jarredverne> I keep getting this message when I use $nant ---> exec: 2: /usr/local/bin/mono: not found
<soreau> what is with persistent live usb giving so many issues with simple apt-get update/upgrade?
<jarredverne> thanks a lot for any help
<StepNjump> Of course, I could always physically disconnect the onboard wifi Meaneye but! It's kind of rough and ready a method
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: either with ifconfig wlan1 down or left clicking on network indicator
<nit-wit> soreau, have you looked in synaptic for briken oackages.
<nit-wit> *broken packages
<soreau> nit-wit: No, I only installed 10.10 via ubuntu's startup disk creator then booted it and trying to just get through apt-get update/upgrade-dist-upgrade
<soreau> nit-wit: I don't care if I have to shut down kernel upgrades or something, just get upgrade to work
<MeanEYE> jarredverne: sorry I don't have any experience with Mono... :/
<MeanEYE> maybe someone else can help
<soreau> installing packages is a reall pain when apt isn't willing
<nit-wit> soreau, since you have activated the upgrade have you opened software sorces and ticked the universe or other repos
<soreau> nit-wit: Yes, everything is enabled except cdrom
<jarredverne> thanks but I think this is a problem related with path variables, but I'm not much experienced to be honest :)
<StepNjump> How can I get to the network indicator
<nit-wit> soreau, look in synaptic for broken packages as well
<soreau> nit-wit: Alright, I'll do that after this latest apt command fails :P
<Ziber> Alright, so, on ubuntu 10.10, I set terminal to open by running /bin/bash ~/.profile. Terminal now opens and closes imeediately. How can I fix this?
<MeanEYE> jarredverne: maybe check the output of env ?!... not sure how to help
<soreau> nit-wit: I don't know how to use this synaptic mess.. how to view if you have borken packages?
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: it should be on your top panel
<jarredverne> alright, thanks anyway
<StepNjump> You mean where I click in order to choose 'enable networking' and 'enable wireless'?
<epicenter> Does anyone know how to force Grub to display a prompt at boot? Right now it goes right to ubuntu without asking. Thanks!
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: yep, click with left button there and just disconnect from other wireless card
<StepNjump> I tried there but there doesn't seem to be a way to just deactivate any device
<Ziber> Alright, so, on ubuntu 10.10, I set terminal to open by running /bin/bash ~/.profile. Terminal now opens and closes imeediately. How can I fix this?
<StepNjump> mmm I tried but
<gartral> where can i find a ppp_generic module?
<StepNjump> let me see what i tried...
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: not device, just disconnect from network of second device
<StepNjump> mmm network... Where should I click?
<suprbly> epicenter: you will have to manually edit your grub i think
<StepNjump> there's edit connections MeanEYE
<soreau> nit-wit: ?
<trism> Ziber: /bin/bash ~/.profile; would attempt to execute ~/.profile and then exit, which is probably not what you want. if you wanted to source a file before running an interactive terminal, you can use the --init-file switch
<epicenter> sprbly: that's fine, I just added a new entry but have no way to choose it at boot
<nit-wit> soreau, custom filters
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: are you sure both connection will disconnect in time?
<Ziber> trism: How to fix it now tho?
<epicenter> sprbly: I see where to set a default entry but not where to make the menu appear
<trism> Ziber: using gnome-terminal?
<akkad> wtf does one find stddef.h?
<Ziber> trism: yes.
<trism> Ziber: alt+f2, gnome-terminal -x /bin/bash; fix your profile in the options
<tripelb> MeanEYE: you still here. my phone is. :)
<Ziber> trism: ah, ty :)
<MeanEYE> tripelb: your phone is what/
<rickmasta> Hey guys, can anyone recommend a good cheap laptop than can run ubuntu smoothly?
<Ziber> trism: /bin/bash --init-file <file>?
<MeanEYE> rickmasta: anything from hp :) runs rather well
<trism> Ziber: yes
<MeanEYE> rickmasta: HP has the best Linux support out there... many other laptops work good as well, also make sure to check hardware database on ubuntu.com
<tripelb> meaneye, still here and still not connecting.
<suprbly> epicenter: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/grub-menu-visible.html  try this
<MeanEYE> rickmasta: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<rickmasta> MeanEYE: Thank you!
<MeanEYE> tripelb: you had the same problem yesterday... are you just trying to get those files or you want to make phone work
<MeanEYE> rickmasta: np :D
<soreau> nit-wit: That didn't do anything. I selected broken packages and it went straight back to the window when I first opened it
<tripelb> meaneye. right, you remember me.  (grins) I want one picture off this phone. And I want to solve the problem of how to connect it.
<Ziber> trism: not showing a prompt...
<soreau> nit-wit: You'll have to be more specific with your explainings about broken packages because I really think I do not have any broken packages
<tripelb> meaneye, it's invisible, got no secrets to conceal.
<MeanEYE> tripelb: I tried finding that phone online, but failed to do so... am not sure what the problem is
<nit-wit> soreau, how big is the thumb
<soreau> nit-wit: It's just the usb persistent live session thinks there's no / so it get confused. It's 8GB
<soreau> nit-wit: plenty
<tripelb> meaneye didnt the links I gave you work?
<nit-wit> soreau, you should do a full install.
<tripelb> to find the phone
<MeanEYE> you gave me links?! didn't saw them
<soreau> nit-wit: I *did* do I full install afaik.. but you mean like from cd to usb huh
<soreau> nit-wit: Actually I used usb startup creator
<tripelb> MeanEYE: asked for docs---  slart http://tracfone.deviceanywhere.com/straighttalk/home.seam?custId=STLG900G&locale=en_US
<tripelb> slart, says it's easy, plug and play http://saveonprepaidphones.com/lg900g_file_transfer_data_cable\
<soreau> nit-wit: And before this, I tried unetbootin
<StepNjump> MeanEYE, looks good now
<StepNjump> Let me confirm that
<soreau> nit-wit: Ok so I can just install to it like a regular hdd and but.. ok
<soreau> frickin aye, what a pita
<nit-wit> soreau, exactly but make sure the grub bootloader gores to the thumbs mbr
<bird> hello
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: Eureka! The bytecount for wlan0 is still whilst the wlan1 increments nicely
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: Thank you a million!
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: no problem :D
<soreau> nit-wit: fine but what fs to choose? Can I use fat32 for /? oO
<nit-wit> soreau, the install you did is quite limiting if your not a exsperienced user to some extent, if your trying to update/upgrade that is
<soreau> -_-
<soreau> nit-wit: What about experience?
<bird> I can't understand
<htat> ickserv identify qzuht
<StepNjump> If you knew how long I've been looking for this to work!
<soreau> nit-wit: What about experience.
<nit-wit> soreau, format the thumb to a ext4 with gparted from the live cd
<StepNjump> Great job. Thanks
<soreau> nit-wit: And windows can mount it
<htat> Well crap.
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: lol, np... I was just poking around in the dark :D
<soreau> nit-wit: I kinda need windows to use the fs too
<aroman> how can I remove the "Help and Support" menu entry from gnome-panel? (Via the command line0
<MeanEYE> tripelb: :/ did you try downloading updated drivers from the LG site
<MeanEYE> windows drivers that is
<MeanEYE> if windows with latest drivers doesn't work
<MeanEYE> i might be the phone got something wrong
<recognosco> htat: we didn't see. we promise.
<soreau> nit-wit: What should I do?
<nit-wit> soreau, windows wont see the thumb with a full install. You can put a fat at the beginning of the drive and the ext4 after and windows will see the fat if its first on the thumb
<tripelb> meaneye here is what happens when I connect it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/578686/
<bird> Who can help me use X-chat
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: I found something else cool too: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<recognosco> 11 minutes to download 3GB. not bad.
<nit-wit> soreau, what is it you actually want?
<aroman> bird: I can try :)
<tripelb> meaneye, re lg site no. didnt see that. will check the page.
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: :D I said that in one of my replies
<Gent> has anyone here successfully been able to upload a screencast taken in gtk-recordmydesktop to vimeo?
<StepNjump> That's awsome, when doing a ifconfig, wlan0 doesn't even show up! Seems to be working
<StepNjump> Ooopsss.. Did you?
<StepNjump> LOL
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: :D yeah I did...
<soreau> nit-wit: I guess I'll have to figure that out in the end :P
<StepNjump> At times, I miss replies whilst in my bash shell.. Should make my windows transparent
<nit-wit> soreau, good luck
<nit-wit> ;)
<soreau> nit-wit: Thanks for your help, I wont waste my time with ubuntu startup creator, what a waste of time and a sorry excuse for 'persistent' booting
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: Now I really look like a real idiot... lol Ah! I'm happy anyway. Sorry I didn't read that. Like they say GMTA
<soreau> idk why I even use this distro sometimes
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: it's ok :D everything turned out just nicely
<nit-wit> soreau, it works quite well but you have to be a geek somewhat to really get it really useful, somewhat like wubi lol.
<StepNjump> Better than I thought inDEED. It's awsome! Thanks again bro...
<MeanEYE> np
<MeanEYE> :)
<soreau> nit-wit: idk what you just said but I'll get it to work, ggek or not
<soreau> geek or not
<soreau> fuck this keyboard
<maco> soreau: language, please
<soreau> I just want the usb install to go faster
<soreau> maco: right, I'm not in the best spirits tonight
<aroman> how can I remove the "Help and Support" menu entry from gnome-panel?
 * soreau tries not to say rm -rf /*
<soreau> aroman: Right click and select remove?
<maco> soreau: how many buttons you wanna push?
<aroman> soreau: any idea how to do it from CLI?
<soreau> maco: I have 105 :P
<soreau> aroman: chmod -x $(which gnome-panel)
<aroman> soreau: ...
<MeanEYE> aroman: don't execute that
<aroman> MeanEYE: yeah no worries
<MeanEYE> soreau: don't talk stupid stuff
<MeanEYE> if you are not going to help then don't talk at all
<soreau> Well i need some help
<aroman> i'm using this for a remaster of ubuntu, I know exactly what I'm doing ^^
<soreau> aroman: If you knew exactly what you were doing, you wouldn't be here asking questions
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi,i am unable to record video using cheese webcam,can anyone help me how to record video using cheese webcam,my netbook has built in webcam
<MeanEYE> aroman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259898
<MeanEYE> answer to your question
<aroman> MeanEYE: excellent! Thanks
<MeanEYE> aroman: np
<ejv> whats a remaster of ubuntu
<ejv> never heard that terminology...
<MeanEYE> kothaguy_ubuntu: are you sure your cam works?
<bazhang> !remaster > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<aroman> i should've figured they were .desktops. Wasn't sure of how gnome-panel worked though
<kothaguy_ubuntu> MeanEYE, yes ,i am able to take photos,but unable to record videos,when i click start recording,black screen will come
<soreau> ejv: You can extract the image, edit it for your purposes, and then remaster it
<ejv> cool
<ejv> not sure why i'd ever wanna do that
<ejv> but cool...
<aroman> ejv: you probably never would :)
<ejv> you guys have too much free time clearly
<ejv> ;)
<aroman> heh
<HF_acid> ejv: well you yourself prolly not but if your managing a computer lab or some such thing it's easier not to have to edit every computer after install
<soreau> ejv: in case you want to boot a live cd and have it configure the way you want or have programs installed so you don't have to install them every time
<MeanEYE> kothaguy_ubuntu: so recorded video is just black or only preview is black?
<soreau> Very useful in cases of mass boots/ installs
<ejv> ah
<ejv> gotcha
<epicenter> Hello; is there an app that can resize my ext4 partitions to make room for new ntfs ones, after install? Thank you :)
<aroman> well in this case its just for an ubuntu-based linux distro
<epicenter> I have 70GB of free space at the end of the disk
<bazhang> epicenter, gparted live cd
<soreau> epicenter: Not sure why you'd want ntfs, but gparted
<epicenter> can it be run from within the OS
<kothaguy_ubuntu> MeanEYE, :both,when i click on start recording,1-2 minutes it will be black screen,after that,it will struck
<epicenter> I cannot boot a liveCD; no cdrom drive
<MeanEYE> kothaguy_ubuntu: did you try with different program?
<bazhang> epicenter, then put it on usb stick via unetbootin
<kothaguy_ubuntu> MeanEYE, :Different programme means?
<epicenter> bazhang: I'll try, but my motherboard has a fault that makes it only boot usb every 1 out of 100 times
<tripelb> meaneye, well I found a lot more pages. Almost all in europe, none of which mention this model. Except of course the page that says it is "plug and pray", lol.  I'll "hang it up" for tonight. I'm intending to phone tech support tomorrow. - Thanks for putting your mind to this. I am sooo much smarter about this tonight than I was yesterday when I was sick. Peace out.
<soreau> nit-wit: wtf: the live installer doesn't even show any usb sticks to use
 * soreau is not very impressed
<MeanEYE> tripelb: :)
<MeanEYE> kothaguy_ubuntu: which program did you use to record video?
<soreau> nit-wit: how am I supposed to install ubuntu to 8GB usb drive when it doesn't show up in the partitioner?
<epicenter> soreau: It might be a bios setting making it not show up?
<epicenter> Try other USB settings like usb 1.x
<soreau> epicenter: I doubt it, since I can boot from the same usb stick just fine
<soniku> Anybody know anything about the real-time kernel used with Studio?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> cheese webcam for recording
<soreau> epicenter: nit-wit said i should be able to install from live cd to usb but it's not showing any usb in gparted
<soreau> ! anybody | soniku
<ubottu> soniku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<epicenter> soreau: Sorry, not sure why that would occur. You might try another usb device if at all possible. or another USB port
<epicenter> sometimes cases have an external usb port that is wired up wrong or not at all
<MeanEYE> kothaguy_ubuntu: try installing different program for recording
<soreau> epicenter: Is it your stance that it should show the usb as installation media from gparted?
<epicenter> but if you can boot from it it just sounds like a bug in the ubuntu installer.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> MeanEYE, :can you tell some apps
<epicenter> soreau: I would think it should
<soreau> yea, ubiquity is a P.O.S.
<epicenter> there are probably bugs in gparted
<soreau> I've had nothing but problems with it as of the paste year or so
<epicenter> no app's perfect
<soreau> past*
<soreau> And this god damned keyboard
<soreau> ugh
<epicenter> mmm paste
<soniku> I've finally got Ubuntu installed and now am trying to get the real-time kernel that I keep reading about for Studio, but I don't seem to be able to get it - is there a way to upgrade to that kernel without a Studio disc?
<soreau> soniku: You can install an rt kernel but the patches for it usually only support slightly earlier kernels
<soreau> GAH
<soreau> Why isn't ubuntu showing usb as an installation media option
 * soreau stabs ubiquity with an extremely pointy object
<soreau> I would even go as far as to say shrrp
<soreau> sharp
 * soreau bashes keyboard against wall
<nit-wit> he he
<soreau> pospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospospos
<cgcardona> where do I find my apache config file on ubuntu?
<recognosco> cgcardona: apache2?
<recognosco> cgcardona: /etc/apache2/
<epicenter> cgcardona: I think /etc/apache/httpd.conf or something
<epicenter> or it used to be
<kothaguy_ubuntu> MeanEYE, :which recording sofware should i use?
<MeanEYE> kothaguy_ubuntu: am not sure, never done that before... try searching in software centre or someone could suggest one
<cgcardona> epicenter: i do have that file at that path but it is empty
<epicenter> cgcardona: I guess it's deprecated
<epicenter> check the man file for apache
<cgcardona> I'm looking for AllowOverride All
<epicenter> that's generally a good place to start
<epicenter> though man files are often woefully inadequate imho
<recognosco> cgcardona: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is my file.
<epicenter> my god how the hell long does it take dd to copy an iso to a flash drive
<epicenter> a progress bar would be LOVELY
<recognosco> cgcardona: i have the default setup
<cgcardona> ok thanks for the help
<epicenter> it's like linux apps are designed to be as cryptic as humanly possible
<recognosco> cgcardona: oops my bad. /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cgcardona> thanks again
<epicenter> welcome sorry i wasn't of more assistance
<hiexpo> hello all
<harisund> Is there a chvt command equivalent for virtual terminals?
<hiexpo> has anything came out yet  for unity 3d web player
<San> San
<San> hey
<San> everybody
<eckirchn> hello all
<Logan_> hiexpo: they're still working on it: http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/15792-unity/suggestions/164961-platforms-linux-player-web-player-support
<BaKeR> finnaly figgured out how to make compiz run somoother
<MeanEYE> do share with us
<BaKeR> no more glitchy edges
<MeanEYE> edges?
<eckirchn> BaKeR: issue with compiz?
<BaKeR> yeah i was having ishue where when you move the window with wave effect it
<BaKeR> tends to tear
<BaKeR> MeanEYe: do you get that ishue
<BaKeR> ?
<MeanEYE> nope
<MeanEYE> plus I don't like that plugin
<BaKeR> well alteast i didnt neet a new video cared
<BaKeR> card
<BaKeR> typp
<BaKeR> o
<FloodBot1> BaKeR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harisund> Anyone knows how to switch between virtual terminals pts/0 pts/1 etc?
<MeanEYE> harisund: alt+f1, f2 etc
<jiltdil> is there any microsoft office like here to make ppy?
<jiltdil> sorry ppt
<eckirchn> jiltdil: openoffice
<harisund> MeanEYE: not really
<MeanEYE> harisund: are you talkig about gnome terminal or ptys?
<jiltdil> eckirchm: open office presentation or word proceesor
<eckirchn> jiltdil: presenter
<jiltdil> ok thanx
<eckirchn> jiltdil: install the whole suite
<harisund> pts, the ones that are created when you SSH into a server remotely for instance
<jiltdil> ok
<MeanEYE> harisund: you can't switch as far as I know... you can however make screen sessions and switch them
<grg_> hi
<harisund> Yeah that's what I am beginning to think too
<eckirchn> harisund: from gnome
<eckirchn> harisund ?
<Chaorain> Hey, I wanted to try out the Netbook edition (10.10) I have a full sized laptop and get an error after selecting "Try Ubuntu" "No required driver detected for Unity."
<eckirchn> Chaorain: whyy would you not use the full livecd?
<harisund> eckirchn: No gnome, no GUI... all through SSH
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: unity requires video drivers... 3d acceleration
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I have a new laptop with Windows 7.  I recall something back in the early Vista days about Vista started on a nonstandard cylinder setting, and when you dual booted Ubuntu it messed up your Vista install.
<eckirchn> harisund: are you using ctrl-X or something?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Is this the case with Windows 7, or did someone fix something in Ubuntu or GRUB to compensate?
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: So I need to install the popriatary drivers?
<eckirchn> harisund: in runlevel 3 ctrl Fx whould be the only way to change it
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: you are running livecd right?
<eckirchn> Chaorain: drivers for what?
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: USB, I used the windows method described here. http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Chaorain> kvirdi_: I want to try Netbook Remix
<eckirchn> Chaorain: why, a net book is a computer, why use a stripped version, just uninstall the apps you don't want
<Chipzzz> MeanEYE: you mean to upgrade to 11.04 I'm going to have to run proprietary drivers for my ATI card?!?!
<eckirchn> It's a very different world here then #fedora.. interesting...
<Chaorain> I wanted to see Unity allright? Possibly use this as a way to repair other computers
<Chaorain> eckirchn: how so?
<eckirchn> Chaorain: very different questions...
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: as of version 11.04 there will be no Netbook edition of ubuntu. My suggestion would be to try 11.04 version. It's still alpha, but there is one 40ish days to release.
<eckirchn> Chaorain: just got on here to see what the ubuntu world was like... :)
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: also, that Unity in 10.10 is not good, it's slow and uses different compoziting than new unity.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Chaorain, the best way to repair other computers with Ubuntu is to install it to a USB flash drive, install ClamAV and boot from it on the target computer.
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: like using chroot?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I don't know how Unity could help with computer repair though...
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: I actually have 10.10 Desktop installed,
<]i[koN> is there any good anti virus for ubuntu
<soreau> ! virus | ]i[koN
<MeanEYE> ]i[koN: you don't really need one ;D
<ubottu> ]i[koN: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<]i[koN> thats not true
<MeanEYE> then install ClamAV
<]i[koN> its not updated
<MeanEYE> check for ppa?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Antivirus is good on a portable Ubuntu, installed on a bootable flash drive.  You can boot into a bad Windows and clean house.  :D
<]i[koN> i am new at this os
<binary01> hey everyone. im having trouble configuring my xerox printer in ubuntu maverick. when I try to print anything i get pages of garbage. can anyone help me out?
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: why are they stoppung a netbook release
<MeanEYE> ]i[koN: then how do you know anti-virus is needed?
<soreau> ]i[koN: You need to read the link ubottu gave
<]i[koN> just to be safe
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: Unity will be default in desktop
<soreau> ]i[koN: read first. You're already safe
<]i[koN> also is there any drivers for amd
<MeanEYE> amd what?
<]i[koN> 6850
<MeanEYE> you mean ATI graphics card?
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: 0.o thats interesting
<]i[koN> yeah
<soreau> ]i[koN: You can use the open radeon driver or fglrx
<MeanEYE> ]i[koN: ubuntu comes with opensource version of ATI drivers, but you can install additional ones
<]i[koN> i did but i cant config my settings
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: yeah, :D it might turn out good
<soreau> ]i[koN: Why not?
<soreau> ! who | ]i[koN
<ubottu> ]i[koN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: so I could install 11.04 pre-release to a flash drive and try it that way?
<]i[koN> its saying drivers need to be install or no gpu is installed
<soreau> ]i[koN: What is saying that?
<]i[koN> i dont know
<soreau> ???
<soreau> -_-
<soreau> ]i[koN: You must be doing something for it to give this message
<]i[koN> what is it doing
<Chaorain> Wolfwalker_Prime: can ClamAV clean viruses off a Windows partition?
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: yes, that would be my suggestion. Please bare in mind it's still alpha quality. But like I said some 48 days to full release so you can play with it.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Chaorain, yup.
<Chaorain> Wolfwalker_Prime: AWSOME!!!
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: yes, that's the correct word to define Linux :D
<ksinkar> ubuntu does not have this file .bash_profile in my home directory. What is the equivalent file for .bash_profile
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Chaorain, I use it all the time on infected WIndows installs.
<MeanEYE> ksinkar: how do you know it's not there?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Install Ubuntu to a flash drive, install some tools like ClamAV and etc, then use it to boot into an infected Windows computer.
<soreau> Chaorain: It's been around for awhile now and the lists are constantly being updated
<binary01> hey everyone. im having trouble configuring my xerox printer in ubuntu maverick. when I try to print anything i get pages of garbage. can anyone help me out?
<MeanEYE> ksinkar: sorry, check .bashrc
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Mount the computer's internal hard drive and clean out the junk.
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: Uh where is 11.04? and is there a program that will install it to a USB, not just make a live USB?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Chaorain, I always just go through the normal install process, but when I select a disk I select my flash drive.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> And BE SURE to tell GRUB to write to the flash drive in step 7, advanced tab.
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: what program does ubuntu provide to clean windows viruses
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<Wolfwalker_Prime> eckirchn, clamAV.  I sure don't keep it around to defend Ubuntu against viruses.  :P
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: you can use program you have in your 10.10 installation
<Chaorain> Wolfwalker_Prime: now why didn't I think of that?
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: it will scan ntfs for viruses?
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: System -> Administration -> Startup disk creator
<Wolfwalker_Prime> eckirchn, works for me every time.
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: thanks, I'll do that right away.
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: I wouldn't install 11.04 alpha 3 over your 10.10 ... since it's still alpha...:)
<MeanEYE> start it from usb :D
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: interesting... you get a ton of viruses? think i have had 2 viruses in 10 years.. running WinXP..
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I don't get viruses.  My friends do.
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: yeah thats what I'm planning on
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: cleans them effectivly?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Friends who don't even install an antivirus...
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: i put AVAST on my winxp machines...
<Wolfwalker_Prime> And get online every day, have DSL connections up all the time.
<Madman> µÄ
<Wolfwalker_Prime> And then ask me to clean out their computers.  "Something went wrong, dunno why..."
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: doesn't everyone?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Doesn't everyone what?  Have a DSL connection, or have one with no antivirus installed?
<o2oo> Hi, who know about using the UML tool -> Dia ?
<ksinkar> MeanEYE: i can't see it when i do ls -a
<eckirchn> Wolfwalker_Prime: have a internet connection permanent?
<MeanEYE> ksinkar: yeah I got that :) later... check .bashrc it should be there
<ksinkar> MeanEYE: yes i have .bashrc. So is it the equivalent of .bash_profile? Do i make the same changes that I would make to .bash_profile
<o2oo> who knows how to draw a "interface" in Dia ?
<MeanEYE> ksinkar: I guess... don't know what changes are you refering to?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> eckirchn, I don't know.  But my friends who have a permanent connection and no antivirus get lots of viruses.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Their computers are the ones I clean out.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> And tell them to get an antivirus, antispyware... there are some good free ones.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Does no good.  They never bother to get any protection.
<Timic> hey
<Timic> i installed ubuntu on mah laptop
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Huzzah!
<Timic> and i connected it to a monitor
<Timic> my monitor sees the startup of the computer just fine
<Timic> but when ubuntu goes part "Ubuntu 10.10"
<Timic> the monitor stops working
<MeanEYE> Timic: System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<MeanEYE> Timic: or use laptop key combo to switch to monitor completely, not sure what you want to do :D
<Timic> wuts laptop key combo?
<Timic> the screen is broken partially
<Timic> i dont want to even see the laptop screen
<MeanEYE> Timic: ok, which laptop?
<appi_uppi> I am trying to play VCD in ubuntu 9.10, but its not playing in any media player. Could you please help if there are any alternative ways
<appi_uppi> ?
<Timic> its a compaq that had vista :P
<Timic> uum
<o2oo> hi, who knows how to draw a "interface" in Dia ?
<Timic> where shoudl i look on it
<MeanEYE> appi_uppi: did you try VLC Player?
<o2oo> is that "interface" just draw as a "class" ?
<Timic> nm MeanEYE
<Timic> i got it to work using X screen :D
<MeanEYE> Timic: you should have a combination of Function key with some other ... that has something like TV or something
<Timic> ah yes meaneye, i just needed to do fn+f4
<Timic> ty
<MeanEYE> Timic: :D np... I just don't know which key is it :D ...
<student101> Hey!
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: Hey it looks like there still is a Netbook edition
<eckirchn> student101: hello
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/the-end-of-ubuntu-netbook-edition-the-return-of-ubuntu/
<eckirchn> Chaorain: why run a netbook installation? i am still confused..
<Timic> i got the "fce ultra" app
<Timic> and i cant find it in applications
<Chaorain> eckirchn: I run 4 different operating systems on my Desktop. I have over 30 different live cds. Thats why
<MeanEYE> Timic: if it's not gnome application that's the reason you can't find it... try ALT+F2 and typing it's name
<Timic> ah ty
<MeanEYE> np
<vingtras> hi. i've installed a command line system from the ubuntu alternate cd without setting up an internett connection during install how do i connect once i have internett access?
<Chaorain> MeanEYE: ok makes more sense now. I've never seen this site before. I'm exited
<eckirchn> Chaorain: are you using a mac running windows and osX and several linux?
<MeanEYE> Chaorain: :D it's a good website ;) ...
<red2kic> vingtras: Try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dh<tab,tab> eth0"  Not sure. :P
<eckirchn> are there ubunutu sponsered users here?
<soreau> red2kic: dhclient?
<MeanEYE> vingtras: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10078 :D there's a nice guide
<red2kic> soreau: Yes. In my case, it's dhcpcd.
<soreau> red2kic: arch?
<red2kic> soreau: Yes.
<soreau> red2kic: hint: This is #ubuntu ;)
<red2kic> soreau: Yeah. I know that. :)
<Chaorain> eckirchn: 2 windows, 2 linux
<vingtras> ok, thanks
<Chaorain> eckirchn: one of each for testing and stability
<eckirchn> Chaorain: holy cow.. you just like to torment yourself?
<MeanEYE> red2kic: what's the problem?
<chu_> Hey guys, what would be the term I'm looking for if I want to do a "local" compile or software, say in the sense I don't have root privs on a system, and just want to compile something for my own user account?
<red2kic> MeanEYE: Nothing.
<chu_> "local" compile of* software
<MeanEYE> red2kic: oh ok :D I thought you needed help
<Chipzzz> MeanEYE: I still can't find it anywhere... can I keep my radeon drivers with unity or am I going to have to suffer with ATI's proprietary ones (or spring for an nVidia card)?
<red2kic> chu_: Binary? >_>
<MeanEYE> Chipzzz: sorry, you can't find what?
<MeanEYE> chu_: you can compile without having root priviledges
<red2kic> Executible binary. Meh.
<soreau> Chipzzz: If radeon driver does not work OOTB, you should definitely file a bug
<Chaorain> eckirchn: I do it for fun, I ENJOY it. oh and both my Linux are not mainstream
<Chipzzz> I'm trying to find out if the radeon drivers are going to work with unity... as far as I can tell they don't & from the sounds of the recent discussion here, they might never
<taran> is it possible  without restarting the system to switch between XP & Ubuntu on a dual boot system?
<chu_> Mmm, ok true, yes I can. But I only have the privs for my local directory (home), I don't have write access to /usr/bin etc.
<Chipzzz> soreau: tnx... that's what I was wondering :)
<MeanEYE> Chipzzz: Ubuntu 10.10+  has open source drivers built in... which OS are you running?
<amin_> I have a problem connecting to my modem any one wants to help
<arand> taran: No, but you could run one of them in a virtual machine inside the other
<taran> arand: ok
<MeanEYE> taran: on the fly no, but there's something called Xen, virtualization, so you can run both at the same time... though that's not what you want
<taran> arand: I have both system XP & Ubuntu and laos one XP on Virrtual box? Can I access the main XP available at bood loader through Vbox?
<Chipzzz> MeanEYE: I'm running a 10.04 & a 10.10, both with (different) ATI cards. The ATI proprietary drivers are nothing but trouble & the radeon drivers are fine... I was just worried that I might have to go proprietary
<amin_> I have a problem connecting to my modem any one wants to help
<soreau> amin_: What kind of modem?
<eckirchn> amin_: a classic phone line modem?
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 driver (Markus heberling) reboot it works, after another one i doesn't, help please?
<arand> taran: You could but running an already installed XP both normally an through virtualbox can be risky, I think.
<MeanEYE> Chipzzz: Unity 3D is only available for ubuntu 11.04... Unity 2D is available for 10.10. The Unity you are trying to run is old and outdated. It uses different compositing engine.
<taran> arand: ok
<amin_> ADSL2+ BUFFALO WBMR-HP-GN
<MeanEYE> Chipzzz: and that's the reason it doesn't find suitable drivers
<appi_uppi> MeanEYE: Yes I tried VLC, even its not playing
<soreau> Chipzzz: Yes, you want natty to test unity
<eckirchn> amin_: you connecting via ethernet?
<inf0del> when can we expect the next ubuntu release?
<amin_> lan of course
<inf0del> with the unity interface
<soreau> Chipzzz: At least, the implementation of unity with compiz
<amin_> I can not go to 192.168.11.1
<MeanEYE> appi_uppi: try running VLC from gnome-terminal. You can get some more information. VCD could have some protection preventing anything other than Media Player from running it.
<cinnabarisland12> inf0del: In April sometime
<inf0del> i cant wait
<inf0del> :D
<Chipzzz> MeanEYE: the question is moot at the moment... I'm just concerned for the upgrade to 11.04... maybe I'll just cross that bridge when I get to it ;)
<cinnabarisland12> inf0del: neither can I but we have to :P
<MeanEYE> inf0del: 48 days to go to be precise :)
<arand> inf0del: April 28, 2011
<soreau> How can you make icons show up for 'system' menu?
<MeanEYE> Chipzzz: you shouldn't worry. New Unity is using Compiz to draw stuff. Unity 2D uses Qt
<appi_uppi> MeanEYE: Sure, let me try.
<inf0del> testing kde desktop
<arand> inf0del: However, early unstable alpha versions are available.
<inf0del> dont like it
<amin_> eckirchn: I can not go to 192.168.11.1
<Chipzzz> MeanEYE: tnx :))
<eckirchn> inf0del: are you really needing a update?
<MeanEYE> inf0del: to me KDE is not usable since version 3 something
<Fudge> anyone able to tell me what the text installers like? on alternate cd
<MeanEYE> Chipzzz: np :D
<inf0del> yeah
<inf0del> the desktop feels messed
<MeanEYE> inf0del: gnome on the other hand got much better lately
<inf0del> indeed
<alebartoto> Hello is there a .deb for php5.3 ?
<recurs|ve> i have an iso9660-3 file made on ubuntu, i cant mount iton a mac, how can i convert it to level 2
<eckirchn> amin_ using what type of protocol? why do you want  192.168.11.1
<arand> Fudge: it's basically debian-installer, ncurses-based, installs using tasksel rather than imaging the live system.
<MeanEYE> alebartoto: PHP in ubuntu repo is 5.3.3
<Fudge> arand  thankingU
<alebartoto> thanks
<amin_> eckirchn: I want to change my modem setting
<CoNFus3D> hey, quick question, I updated the linux kernel, now on grub, it has the old kernel and the new kernel listed as boot items... any idea how to get rid of the old kernel on boot?
<MeanEYE> CoNFus3D: try sudo apt-get autoremove... if that doesn't help ... just  open synaptic and remove old kernels manually
<CoNFus3D> ok cool thanks
<MeanEYE> np
<MeanEYE> CoNFus3D: grub menu will be updated automatically
<MeanEYE> or you can just try and restart
<ArseneRei> amin_: Are you sure you don't want 192.168.1.1?
<eckirchn> amin_: based on your IP posting, open http:/192.168.11.1 or http:/192.168.11.254
<CoNFus3D> I will try it next time I reboot.. thanks :)
<eckirchn> amin_: paste the results of ipconfig
<needlez> hey with the new update 11.04 will it be using gnome3?? and if so how will this effect compiz?? or will it??
<amin_> eckirchn: http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<MeanEYE> needlez: default will be Unity with ability to go back to gnome 2.3x... but gnome 3 will be in repos
<MeanEYE> compiz won't be affected
<amin_> ArseneRe: http://pastebin.com/QTNAj4CJ
<Xase> How do I properly update grub, to detect a new bootable drive?
<needlez> ok, sounds good, i dont care for unity, and hopefully can still use compiz with gnome like ive been doing
<red2kic> Xase: "sudo grub-update"
<MeanEYE> needlez: you'll be able to do that
<Xase> That's what I thought red2kic
<MeanEYE> though unity might turn out good
<Xase> However red2kic
<nit-wit> suod update-grub
<nit-wit> *sudo
<Xase> [sudo] password for heather:
<Xase> sudo: grub-update: command not found
<nit-wit> Xase, sudo update-grub
<Xase> Ah ok nit-wit thanks
<Xase> Worked this time.
<eckirchn> amin_: ok you are not connected to a net connection on the computer you posted ifconfig?
<soreau> How can you make icons show up for 'system' menu?
<red2kic> Xase: Whoops.
<Xase> BRB... gonna try it.
<soreau> How can you make icons show up in 'System' menu?
<amin_> eckirchn: anything?
<red2kic> soreau: gconf-editor. Somewhere in /desktop/gnome/interface/
<MeanEYE> soreau: gconf-editor: /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<MeanEYE> no clue why ubuntu disabled that :/
<red2kic> MeanEYE: Ubuntu have nothing to do with it. It was Gnome's decision.
<MeanEYE> really?
<MeanEYE> and I was cursing ubuntu all this time
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 driver (Markus heberling) initial reboot it works, after another one it doesn't, help please?
<eckirchn> amin_: do you have an internet connection on the machine you posted your ipconfig?
<eckirchn> amin_: doesn't look like you do
<soreau> red2kic: MeanEYE: Yep, thanks
<MeanEYE> np
<amin_> eckirchn: az you can see in the paste bin I is the ifconfig of the machine and there is only one machine which I am using right now
<Chipzzz> amin_: can you ping the new modem?
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 driver (Markus heberling) initial reboot it works, after another one it doesn't, help please?
<soreau> Does anyone know if persistent usb install is designed to not save visual effects=extra setting?
<amin_> Chipzzz yes the ping is working
<soreau> Would make since if it did, I'm just wondering if it's intended or not
<eckirchn> amin_: ya, but it doesn't show in IP address for any connection
<c|oneman> how do I install apt-get? I tried yum install apt but It says no such package
<eckirchn> c|oneman: Fedora or Ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> c|oneman: are you using ubuntu?
<c|oneman> ubuntu
<MeanEYE> you already have it installed
<inf0del> gnome 3 looks pretty sweet
<Chipzzz> amin_: then perhaps all you need to do is to change your gateway & name servers to 192.168.11.1
<c|oneman> apparently not :/
<inf0del> :D
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 driver (Markus heberling) initial reboot it works, after another one it doesn't, help please?
<eckirchn> c|oneman: yum is a Fedora package installer
<c|oneman> how can I tell which linux this server is running?
<eckirchn> c|oneman uname -r
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 driver (Markus heberling) initial reboot it works, after another one it doesn't, help please?
<c|oneman> 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab079.2PAE
<MeanEYE> c|oneman: cat /etc/lsb-release
<c|oneman> no such file or directory
<MeanEYE> there has to be lsb-something
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 driver (Markus heberling) initial reboot it works, after another one it doesn't, help please?
<eckirchn> amin_: i can't help you, from what i know.. i don't think your problem is linux, its you router.. typically, your router runs at the same address you do but a xxx.xxx.xxx.001 or xxx.xxx.xxx.254
<MeanEYE> c|oneman: cat `ls /etc/*-release`
<MeanEYE> try that
<Fudge> using alternate isntaller can you install packages before installing?
<Fudge> i.e speechd-up to take advantage of speakup screen reader for text installer
<c|oneman> heh
<c|oneman> CentOS release 5 (Final)
<c|oneman> I guess the rebuild didn't work :/
<Chipzzz> cjoneman: are you running suse?
<Chipzzz> whoops...
<eckirchn> is this room moderated?
<MeanEYE> c|oneman: CentOS is good, but it's redhat based, why would you install apt-get :D
<MeanEYE> eckirchn: should be, why?
<c|oneman> MeanEYE: I thought I had ubuntu
<MeanEYE> c|oneman: oh, too bad you don't
<c|oneman> this vps has a bunch of distros that they 'image on' on demand
<c|oneman> I selected ubuntu, but looks like it didnt apply
<Chipzzz> ;)
<MeanEYE> c|oneman: 1and1?
<eckirchn> MeanEYE: i only wonder if there are ubuntu experts here.. my understanding is ubunut is going to implement SELinux.. i can only imagine the questions...
<c|oneman> hostrail
<c|oneman> costs about 2$/mo ;)
<c|oneman> I think I'm just gonna bail, too much trouble dealing with this half-assed setup
<eckirchn> c|oneman bail on what?
<c|oneman> hostrail's vpsa
<c|oneman> -a
<eckirchn> c|oneman do you want to run a website from your house?
<c|oneman> no
<c|oneman> I wanted to find a way to make this 2$ service into something
<c|oneman> like a VPN
<c|oneman> to watch american hulu and netflix ;)
<StepNjump> > I have installed clamav but it tells me it's outdated, what should I do?
<eckirchn> c|oneman: why not just intall vpn?
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: check if they have ppa
<c|oneman> I dunno how to use something that isn't apt-get
<StepNjump> Hi again meanEYE, what do you mean ppa?
<StepNjump> meaneye: clamav-ppa?
<Polah> If I have a shared folder, would that be available automatically on boot without logging in?
<StepNjump> I'm installing now the mailscanner
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: if they have their own ubuntu archives...
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: let me check
<eckirchn> Polah: if its in your /etc/fstab file it will
<red2kic> Polah: Sure, as long as the service is running at boot.
<red2kic> Polah: Samba? (SMB). Things should be same as you set them up.
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<eckirchn> red2kic Polah: is this a samba share or a NFS share?
<StepNjump> MeanEYE btw my connection used to disconnect on a regular basis so I found out:  in IPv4 settings tab I flagged available to all users it works great... for your KB (FYI)
<StepNjump> ok tnx MeanEYE, let me check
<MeanEYE> oh ok :D
<MeanEYE> well time for work
<MeanEYE> see you around ppl
<eckirchn> n
<StepNjump> MeanEye, what does it mean? do I need to add a repository?
<eckirchn> opps
<mati_> test
<StepNjump> MeanEYE Oh yes, by adding ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa to your system's Software Sources.
<StepNjump> never done that... I'm green
<MeanEYE> StepNjump: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<MeanEYE> :D
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: The wifi is working sooo smooth! Awsome
<MeanEYE> glad to hear that
<MeanEYE> gotta run now... :) have fun!
<StepNjump> Roger. Thank you. I will take a note of that so I don't bug you with the same questions
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Does someone know how to exit pidgin ? I started it unwillingly, and now it has mixed with the usual session manager, and I don't see any way to return to the normal session manager (I'm on 9.04 btw)
<StepNjump> MeanEYE: It seems to have updated but when I do a stop and then a start, it tells me the engine is still outdated
<StepNjump> freshclam wouldn't help any I don't think.. I did that before
<gundas> hi all i have ubuntu 10.10 server and im trying to run a shell script remtotely and want to shutdown my terminal connection but the shell script keeps stopping - is there a way around this
<root__> hi
<StepNjump> How do I know the version meaneye? clamav -v?
<rob_p> StepNjump: It probably also tells you not to panic!  :)
<StepNjump> Yep it does!
<StepNjump> I'm not panicked! lol
<gundas> I tried doing this ./run.sh & but it still outputs to the screen
<StepNjump> rob_p, I might panic on windoze
<StepNjump> Not worried here
<rob_p> StepNjump: If it's fairly recent, I wouldn't worry too much.  As long as your definitions are up to date, you're fine.
<StepNjump> Ah ok rob_p, thanks
<DannyButterman> Actually I could exit pidgin thanks to kill -9 but I'd like to know a clean way to do it
<StepNjump> so this daemon just runs in the background?
<StepNjump> when I do a start?
<rob_p> StepNjump: It depends on how you have it set up.  I run it, "on demand" whenever the mail scanner calls it.  Other than that, why have it taking up resources?
<Guest31331> what folders should I add to BackInTime so I have a good backup if i screw something up ? (i'm on a 10.10 via wubi)
<rob_p> StepNjump: But that's on a server that handles mail for a few domains...
<rob_p> StepNjump: I don't bother with anti-virus on the Linux desktop boxes.
<StepNjump> rob_p ok... yes.. No worries here, it's not windoze after all
<rob_p> StepNjump: Exactly!
<StepNjump> I was just trying for fun
<StepNjump> rob_p, should I worry about installing a firewall?
<rob_p> StepNjump: I only bother with it on the server because it handles mail which eventually ends up on Windoze boxes.
<rob_p> StepNjump: Depends.
<StepNjump> kk
<StepNjump> rob_p if I just leave it like that, there's no much problem then?
<root> hi all
<rob_p> StepNjump: Firewall for your desktop Linux box?  What services are you planning on opening up to the 'Net?
<root__> ?
<StepNjump> Not much for now
<StepNjump> http, pop, smtp
<StepNjump> gopher lol
<root__> ok
<rob_p> StepNjump: ...and do those servers not have the control mechanisms you need to limit access in the ways you want?
<Guest61946> i have backtrack but it con't be full screen can somebody help me plz?
<StepNjump> rob_p, no server, just my desktop
<StepNjump> I was kidding when I said gopher
<rob_p> StepNjump: The point is, there's rarely a need for a firewall on a properly configured box.  I only use firewalls where the daemon or server process doesn't give me the control I want over access to it's resources.
<root__> for full screen use alt+enter @ guest
<yuskhanzab> hello all, here i got some more problems.. its about the panel when sometimes cant display properly.. any idea whats going on?
<jingqq5210> how to set Xterm start as full screen
<rob_p> StepNjump: On a desktop Linux box, a firewall is next to useless in *most* cases.
<StepNjump> Ok I see... I will leave it like that then..
<StepNjump> thank you rob_p
<rob_p> StepNjump: welcome
<StepNjump> rob_p figured! Linux is awsome
<rob_p> StepNjump: It is indeed!
<rob_p> StepNjump: So is Mac...
<StepNjump> rob_p btw, do you know how to fiddle around with xchat settings?
<yuskhanzab> cant someone tell me how to fix this?
<rob_p> StepNjump: I don't use xchat, sorry.
<StepNjump> Yeah I saw that on TV news.. they mentioned just that..!
<yuskhanzab> sometimes my top panel cant display properly... and some times missing?
<StepNjump> I think Win 7 was built on some linux source code
<StepNjump> Ok no problemo
<rilee> ^_^
<rob_p> StepNjump: Well, the water should be hot enough for my shower so I'm off to get ready for the day..
<StepNjump> In case someone might know, I'm trying to set up the log to create a new file each day so I can read what was going on here on the channel later on. I think the way it's set now, it automatically erases my logs every day
<StepNjump> Ok rob_p have a good day... A friend of mine told me about this new gadget out there ..
<StepNjump> it's a shower head that changes colour based on the temperature of the water
<StepNjump> from blue to red lol
<StepNjump> so you can tell without having to even touch the water. Ok, have a good day and thanks!
<rob_p> StepNjump: I have to flip a switch and wait for an hour or so before I take my shower.  Usually the sun heats the solar panel enough to make a nice hot shower by now.  But it's overcast and cold right now.  So I have to rely on electricty :(
<rob_p> StepNjump: Ok, later...
<extra11> rob_p that's awesome you manage to use the son to heat up shower water
<extra11> bet that costed a fortune
<StepNjump> lol ok! good idea.. Good for the environment. there should be more people like you. take care!
<rob_p> extra11: It actually works surprisingly well!
<extra11> what kinda price range we talkin
<Chaorain> I'm trying to install 11.04 Alpha 3 to a flash drive, I would like to use Fat32 so it can be read by Windows but for the pre made mount points it won't let me. Can I still force it to be root?
<rob_p> extra11: Less than you'd imagine, I'm sure.  But not always convient!  Plus, you have to live where the sun is usually shining and strong most of the time.
<red2kic> Chaorain: More time developing codes. Less time playing with live discs. :)
<extra11> :D
<Chaorain> red2kic: I'm not a programer
<red2kic> Chaorain: Either am I. :(
<Engin> how to make a display the default one, I want to see my panels on the external display. There's no such option in Monitors.
<tripelb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa   ---- no trusted public key found. got command from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/libreoffice-3-3-released/  (UB10.04)
<rob_p> extra11: anyway, gotta run...
<mgolisch_> Engin: you can change the panel behavior in gconf
<extra11> have a good one friend
<mgolisch_> Engin: like have it display the panels on one screen only
<red2kic> Engin: You can drag the panels over there. Hold ALT and drag it over.
<mgolisch_> or do you use xinerama or something?
<mgolisch_> like big desktop
<Engin> red2kic: that is nice
<Engin> dough, it should have been in the Monitors.
<Engin> And window resize handle requires first grade FPS skills to catch
<tripelb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa   ---- no trusted public key found. got command from http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/libreoffice-3-3-released/  (UB10.04) ---> but the page says that command is for 10.10
<red2kic> Engin: Are you using Nvidia?
<Engin> my laptop has dual display adapters, I'm not sure which one ubuntu picked, probably intel one
<gedO> Hello. I have some problems with anjuta IDE installation. Can someone help???
<arand> !repeat | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<red2kic> Engin: If you're not sure, check "Additional Drivers" -- Anything in there?
<red2kic> Engin: Also, it could be in Nvidia Settings. There are option to select primary monitor, not in Monitors.
<tripelb> arand, I added an important point to my question. I apologize for not making it clearer to you that I added that.
<Chaorain> random question.  If I install Nvidia propriatary drivers on my USB install and run in on a comp with an AMD card would that cause problems?
<cyberbob> hi all
<gedO> Hello. I have some problems with anjuta IDE installation. Can someone help???
<arand> tripelb: It may be that the ubuntu keyserver is having problems and you may have to add the key manually, if you want it
<Gnea> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cyberbob> Skype for linux is just available for voice conversation can i have a video conversation using my ubuntu box ?
<red2kic> cyberbob: It does videos too. I have used it in the past.
<arand> tripelb: instructions for adding the key manually should be available at the ppa page
<root__> hey guys python or c/c++? which is best?
<cyberbob> red2kic: skype for linux offer video conversation too ?
<fairuz> root__: depends on what you want to do?
<pepee> Engin, tried running in safe graphics mode (or whatever is called)?
<tripelb> arand. I have no idea what you are talking about. PPA page?? key???
<red2kic> cyberbob: Yes. Why did you said voice conversation in first place?
<red2kic> cyberbob: Were you assuming?
<pepee> Engin, ubuntu is more like a beta...
<Engin> pepee: after I set my resolution to a few fancy settings it worked
<tripelb> arand, I've been running ubuntu ofr about 3.5 years, installing things with apt-get and never dealt with either of those two concepts.
<root__> @fairuz i want to go for hacking
<cyberbob> red2kic: Actually I did'nt find any option i.e vido Call in skype. .
<Bardology> Hi guys
<pepee> Engin, if you want something more stable try debian
<gratidude> cyberbob: red2kic is right. Video is supported. I just used it to video chat with a colleague.
<pepee> don't know about other distros
<inf0del> lol @root_
<arand> tripelb: with that command you are adding an additional repository.
<red2kic> cyberbob: Connect with someone. There are a buttow to start a video chat.
<root__> :P
<Bardology> Having '* * * * * echo "TICK"' should print "TICK" every minute, right?
<Bardology> Will that print to standard out?
<Bardology> Umm... that's in crontab
<red2kic> Bardology: You wouldn't see it, me think. Best to output it to a file so you know it's working. :)
<root_> anybody running bt5
<Bardology> Good call :)
<red2kic> Bardology: Something with $(date)
<Bardology> I should just be able to check the modification stamp...
<arand> tripelb: You will likely be able to install the new software from the new repository without the key, which is used to confirm the authenticity of the packages.
<Bardology> meh, $(date) sounds like a better idea
<pepee> Engin, or just install a LTS release
<tripelb> anand, that is still not intelligible to me. new repository, huh. not mentioned anywhere. well I wasnt able to install it so the probably fails.
<tripelb> nevermind anand I have abiword and I'll do it another day.
<tripelb> Meanwhile check out the tsunami in Hawaii.
<tripelb> Tsunami sirens just went on in Honolulu, a 3-5m wave from the Honshu quake is due to make landfall within ten minutes
<inf0del> 8.9 quake hit japan
<arand> tripelb: Well that is the fault of omgubuntu for not giving any information except for the "magic command"
<Gnea> inf0del: offtopic, but yes, we know
<phonex01> helllo guys
<phonex01> help here
<phonex01> i need matlab 2010 for ubuntu
<phonex01> MATHWORKS_R2010B
<FloodBot1> phonex01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phonex01> im not floooooding
<Gnea> phonex01: say it all on one line, please
<gedO> Hello. I have some problems with anjuta IDE installation. Can someone help???
<Gnea> phonex01: you'll need to download it and install it from the matlab website
<rajvi> i don''t want to set key rings ..is thir a way out??
<phonex01> ok hello guys , help here , i need matlab 2010 for ubuntu !
<tripelb> ok, really arand, I feel I need to understand what is going on, meanwhile I am grateful for "magic commands". One another hand, I've installed dozens of things and never used a key, unless unknowingly. Ill look it up. But I looked up PPA yesterday and today and what I understood was, installs program and all dependencies. Sort of like a make. (ok)
<phonex01> what about the liecnce ?
<Gnea> phonex01: pay for it.
<Guest31331> what folders should I add to BackInTime so I have a good backup if i screw something up ? (i'm on a 10.10 via wubi)
<arunagirinathar> hello all :D
<phonex01> pay ?
<Chipzzz> phoenx01: http://www.mathworks.com/products/matlab/tryit.html
<phonex01> are you kidding ?
<Gnea> phonex01: why would I be kidding?
<gedO> Guys, what this error means??? "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<phonex01> i never payed for a software !
<Chipzzz> phoenex01: try piratebay
<Gnea> !piracy | Chipzzz
<ubottu> Chipzzz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<arunagirinathar> Is there any way to sync between two IMAP servers  at regular intervals ?
<Chipzzz> sorry... phoenx01: not here!
<arunagirinathar> (regular intervals == CRON / Anacron) but the sync functionality in Courier ??
<phonex01> hi
<phonex01> i found it
<Chipzzz> bye
<fairuz> Hi, I just need to write a line of code in privileged mode. Is there any way doing this than writing a device driver?
<rajvi> install 10.10 via wubi ,.. date n time always wrong ..newbie here
<arand> tripelb: You can manually add the key using (presuming the ubuntu keyserver is working): sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1378B444
<arand> tripelb: This is the repository in question: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<Bardology> red2kic: Workd great, thanks!
<Guest31331> rajvi, i know right? I get wrong time too
<rajvi> ok any solution
<rajvi> its not ableto pickmy bios time n date\
<Guest31331> rajvi, lol just change it to the real one
<rajvi> i didn't understand
<rajvi> i changed it several times but every time i rbbot wrong time n date
<Guest31331> go to system -> administration -> Time and Date and change it, rajvi
<Chipzzz> rajvi: sudo date [new date]
<Guest31331> date is fine
<Guest31331> time is messed up
<Guest31331> and wtf am i guest :|
<Chipzzz> sudo date [new date/time]
<gedO> Guys, where all programs are isntalled???
<Chipzzz> ged0: a lot of them are in /bin, some in /opt, and others in /usr
<elFidel> gedO: the "which" command in terminal might help in such questions
<gedO> Chipzzz, Okey, maiby you know how to add workaholic to startup applications?
<AnubArack> gedO, there's no equivalent of Program Files if that's what you are wondering
<saud12> hi all
<AnubArack> hi
<saud12> how r u doing today :)
<rajvi> thanks chipzzi think its gonna work this Jai Ho Ubuntu :)
<AnubArack> gedO, System -> preferences -> Startup Applications
<saud12> i love ubnutu  really
<Chipzzz> ;)
<doogie> plz someone tell me russian channel
<red2kic> !ru | doogie
<ubottu> doogie: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AnubArack> gedO, there you hit ADD and imput the info there
<saud12> did there is any linux better than ubnutu ?
<Bardology> Hmm, putting "man top" into google doesn't just get the expected man files :|
<elFidel> saud12: there is no "best" in general
<gedO> AnubArack, I don't know how to write command
<AnubArack> saud12, they are tailored for different user bases
<elFidel> saud12: at the ends its always a question what you need,want etc
<austinium> hi, is it possible to find the version of SquashFS used in a live CD???
<saud12> this the think i hope will be
<red2kic> saud12: Ubuntu is best for newcomers.
<Sonne> AnubArack, i hereby express my respect for you and your nickname <3
<AnubArack> gedO, usualy the command is the name of the program itself, try it in terminal, if it launches it then that's the onme
<AnubArack> Sonne, ty <3
<red2kic> AnubArack: You were here earlier with... gnome-terminal issue?
<gedO> okey
<AnubArack> red2kic, i was indeed
<red2kic> AnubArack: Got it fixed?
<AnubArack> was a bitch to fix
<rajvi> all packages installs fine but returns  a exit code : -1 stating installation failed but the packages to installs ( Ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi)
<thevishy> why java doesnt load randomnly
<red2kic> AnubArack: Ah. What was the solution? I think you went on suicidal mission when you tried something without learning how to roll back to graphical.
<AnubArack> yeah, went to something like a registry editor (idk the name) and unchecked some options there
<gedO> AnubArack, Thx. I just added
<pankaj_sharma> hello people
<red2kic> AnubArack: Got it.
<AnubArack> gedO, now try a log off/ log in and see if it starts
<thevishy> when I refresh it does come too at times
<AnubArack> red2kic, can't remeber specifics now as i didnt sleep last night >.>
<AnubArack> something along the lines of gconfig or smth
<saud12> thanks all of you
<saud12> see u again
<AnubArack> have a great spring day, saud12
<saud12> and have a nice weekend
<AnubArack> u2
<rajvi> all packages installs fine but returns a exit code : -1 stating installation failed but the packages to installs ( Ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi)
<yanchunsai> excuse me
<pepee> sorry for the offtopic: http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/?region=1&id=pacific.2011.03.11.083004 <- tsunami alert for pacific ocean
<AnubArack> pepee, saw it on the news ... sucks :(
<pepee> ya
<pepee> kinda worrying to me... 8.8 wtf
<rajvi> God bless all ameen
<yanchunsai> anyone here can Help me
<pepee> there is no such thing as god
<pepee> !ask | yanchunsai
<ubottu> yanchunsai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnubArack> yanchunsai, ask and you will be assisted if we know
<AnubArack> pepee, agreed but it's not nice to slander other people's beliefs :P
<pepee> heh
<Chipzzz> pepee: I just saw a Japanese island that got hit HARD!
<dougztr> like "i changed my motherboard and now eth0 is gone and all i have is eth1. how can i make eth1 boot up as eth0 now?"
<pepee> anyway, best of luck to those affected
<yanchunsai> i couldn't open the firefox
<AnubArack> yanchunsai, error or something ?
<yanchunsai> yeah
<rajvi> just saw news bad bad
<AnubArack> yanchunsai, details, pictures, anything ?
<rajvi> india had it hard few years back
<pepee> yanchunsai, please type firefox in the console
<dougztr> so ... how can i make udev reset its cache so it rescans my modules agin next boot?
<AnubArack> yanchunsai, you can also try Alt+F2 and type firefox then hit enter
<pankaj_sharma> hello all
<AnubArack> i like it when people lauch apps from terminal but end up closing the terminal .... then app goes *puff*
<yanchunsai> nothing heppen
<pankaj_sharma> dir
<Chipzzz> AnubArack: & then they're on the horn with customer service to ask where their data went?
<red2kic> AnubArack: Open a terminal. Run "shopt -s huponexit ; gedit ; exit"  It does not go *poof* :)
<AnubArack> Sonne, why do you likez mah name ? warcraft fan or alterIWnet user?
<Sonne> more of a warcraft fan :)
<AnubArack> red2kic, yeah but @ that poit they are newbs ... like me
<pankaj_sharma> dota is ma game
<Sonne> brb
<yanchunsai> my english is so poor that i can't  exprise  clearly
<dougztr> i can make out what you're trying to say
<AnubArack> damn hard to resize windows in ubuntu
<AnubArack> w/o using compiz ofc
<pankaj_sharma> i stuck with irrsi
<pankaj_sharma> m*
<amh345> when i execute "export some_thing blah blah"   where does that actually write to?
<iceroot> pankaj_sharma: whats the problem?
<ikonia> amh345: shell memory
<pankaj_sharma> iceroot: how to switchback to fullscreen mode?
<amh345> ikonia: ahh. so when i close shell, it goes away?
<arand> AnubArack: Use alt+middlemouse ?
<ikonia> correct
<amh345> great, thanks
<iceroot> ikonia: sure?
<ikonia> iceroot: yup
<AnubArack> arand, i said w/o compiz
<iceroot> ikonia: hm, then why is http_proxy working with export http_proxy...
<ikonia> iceroot: you exported it
<pankaj_sharma> someone plz tell me how to switchback to fullscreen in irrsi
<iceroot> ikonia: yes and closing the terminal
<arand> AnubArack: Oh, didn't know that was a compiz-only thing
<ikonia> iceroot: because you exported it
<iceroot> ikonia: hm, if i am correct, you said, its lost when closing the terminal
<AnubArack> arand, ofc i'm not sure as i'm new to this but the setting are in there
<arand> pankaj_sharma: fullscreen?
<majidPointer_> hi all
<majidPointer_> any body there
<AnubArack> nope
<majidPointer_> :)
<pankaj_sharma> arand yes
<ikonia> iceroot: for of all, it depends if it's set globally to be "exported" into child processes, or if it's just set within the shell
<majidPointer_> do u khnow how can i draw a polygon in QT and change that bear/?
<iceroot> ikonia: yes, thats correct, so i think i just get your answer wrong
<arand> AnubArack: Nope, that's available in metacity as well, not at all discoverable, but anyways.
<iceroot> majidPointer_: #qt i would try
<ikonia> iceroot: try it "export ICEROOT="hi"" close the shell, open a new one and echo $ICEROOT
<majidPointer_> iceroot : tanx
<iceroot> ikonia: hm, strange, its lost
<AnubArack> arand, good to know, esp for laptops that i can't get compiz on
<ikonia> iceroot: because it's only in that shell and children of that shell
<AnubArack> sigh why bother with backup inside linux ... i'll just boot into 7 and copy over the wubi folder
<ikonia> AnubArack: don't bother then, it's up to you
<iceroot> ikonia: what is the way to have it global without touching /etc/profile or other related files
<AnubArack> ikonia, this is my 4th install in 2 days ....
<ikonia> iceroot: it depends, for example http_proxy which you referenced earlier I think is coming down from the gnome desktop's "enviornment" into your shell, but I've not looked at the current gnome environment enough to be sure
<AnubArack> trying to fox this and that ... and end up ruining the os
<Chipzzz> ikonia: so why did his export of the  http_proxy persist beyond his shell?... not taking issue... just curious
<ikonia> AnubArack: that doesn't change what I said, it's up to you if you want to backup
<ikonia> Chipzzz: it actually doesn't, I think (not looked) it's the gnome desktop enviornment that's populating it
<AnubArack> well it's easier to copy 9 gb of file than wait for an install + setting up ...
<iceroot> ikonia: hm, ok, normally http_proxy is a normal shell-variable which is working fine without gnome but i think i should to some reading about shell/bash basics
<ikonia> iceroot: it is a normal shell varible, however it's also used in gnome
<Chipzzz> ikonia: so changing a gnome env variable withing a shell will change it globally?
<dougztr> well, here goes. I'm upgrading ubuntu studio from who know when to current. 387 upgraded packages.
<ikonia> iceroot: try a test "export HTTP_PROXY="127.0.0.1"" close that shell, open a new one "echo $HTTP_PROXY"
<ikonia> Chipzzz: not from the shell, as that varible is still a "shell" varible
<iceroot> ikonia: lost, so i think i did something different last time setting http_proxy
<ikonia> iceroot: agreed, I think it's set within gnome and being pushed down to your shell
<ikonia> iceroot: (for example)
<Chipzzz> ikonia: interesting...
<iceroot> ikonia: ah, i know the reason. normally my login-shell is zsh and there it is working, just not working in bash
<mushin> Anyone know about any good programming/java channels?
<ikonia> iceroot: so you can set ICEROOT="hi" in zsh, close zsh open a new one and echo $ICEROOT and it says "hi"
<iceroot> majidPointer_: ##java
<cyberbob> Can I use my nokia n95 as web cam with my ubuntu
<ikonia> mushin: come on, think about it
<mushin> :D
<iceroot> mushin: ##java
<ikonia> Chipzzz: no
<iceroot> majidPointer_: sorry wrong nick
<ikonia> Chipzzz: sorry,. not you
<ikonia> cyberbob: no
<iceroot> ikonia: correct, i dont know if it is zsh default or because of my "funny" .zshrc which is doing very cool things
<wollex> hey
<Chipzzz> ikonia: np
<ikonia> iceroot: I must have a look at that
<cyberbob> ikonia: can you please explain a little . .
<iceroot> ikonia: but related to bash, you are correct, export-vars are getting lost if the shell is closed
<ikonia> cyberbob: "no you can't do that"
<ikonia> iceroot: I'm surprised they work in zsh to be honest
<iceroot> ikonia: i dont mean, setting something in bash, is seen by zsh, i mean, setting export in zsh will survive closing the shell
<ikonia> iceroot: no, I know what you mean, I'm surprised it works in zsh, I'll have a look at it
<iceroot> ikonia: my config is holding "global export" which is doing the job
<ikonia> iceroot: ah, so it's a specific setting
<iceroot> ikonia: correct, not zsh default
<iceroot> ikonia: but a default zsh is boring :)
<red2kic> iceroot: so is a default bashrc. ;)
<cyberbob> ikonia: I found something that might work in my case . .will share when got that working :D
<cyberbob> thx for the help
<red2kic> I'd say anything default is boring. we must CUSTOMIZE to our likings. :)
<iceroot> red2kic: yes more or less but trust me a tuned zsh is much better then bash (as login-shell)
<red2kic> iceroot: Maybe I'll give it a go one day.
<iceroot> red2kic: i like to call zsh "compiz for the shell"
<red2kic> iceroot: I see.
<iceroot> red2kic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3k7jpY5GRQ  have a look at zsh
<Chipzzz> ikonia: I've been noticing that shell imports into gnome desktops aren't entirely consistent either ;)
<red2kic> iceroot: Very nice. I learned something new! +1
<Grav> Is flash broken on Ubuntu? Whenever I see some in browser then It breaks my whole system. And all balck colors show this flash...
<Sonne> Grav, might be the video drivers actually - which ones are you using?
<Grav> Sonne: in administration/additiona drivers -> nvidia drivers, but what version, etc ther is not shown
<Sonne> Grav, so you're using the proprietary drivers aye?
<Grav> Sonne: yes
<Sonne> if you have time at your hand, you could try disabling them and checking if the problem persists - if it doesn't, at least we know what to blame :)
<Grav> It's ubuntu. I'm afraid If I disable it i will get more problems. This systems seems to work this way when they are smallest changes:(
<Sonne> Grav, that's not how it's supposed to be, but if you don't feel confident enough i can understand it - what about trying with a different browser then? chrome maybe
<Grav> I opened flash in FF, and it breaks black colors in other broswers too
<Vancha> do you guys mind repeating what the problem is?
<Grav> I will try to disable that drivers
<Grav> Whenever I see some in browser then It breaks my whole system. And all balck colors show this flash...
<Grav> It looks like flash is baked into my monitor, and all black colors in browsers show it
<Sonne> Vancha, whenever grav sees a flash content on his browser, the screen gets messed up
<Sonne> as in, the video remains on the screen on other windows as well
<Vancha> Sonne: thx
<Vancha> messed up like stripes, or freezes :S
<tavasti> I try to do 'do-release-upgrade' from 8.04 to 10.04, but it fails with 'Failed to fetch http://fi.archive...ttf-umefont_411-_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch'
<Vancha> dont do that in the update manager tavasti, always burn it on cd :o
<mushin> In an algorithm, what does :1 mean in the statement, for i = n/2:1, aFunction()
<tavasti> Vancha, why?
<irong33k> i have a backlight problem on ubuntu, i cant figure out...when idle screen is black, thats o.k..when i press any key to get back to what i was doing..the backlight is sooo dim, i try to adjust with the backlight keys..but it shows the backlight is at full percentage..and its still dim
<Vancha> tavasti: the update manager is still bugged, a lot of people experience problems with is while updating to another version of ubuntu. for now its safer to stick to the burnign of a cd or USB
<red2kic> tavasti: It is faster and far less errors if you commit to a full clean installation instead of upgrading multiple times.
<tavasti> full clean install, and 2 days configuring all software again
<Vancha> true that red2kic, and the existing user settings might interfere with the installation after it is finished
<Vancha> tavasti you can make a backup
<Grav> Sonne: I've disabled them and will try to restart
<tavasti> does cd-boot support upgrading, or is it allways fresh install?
<Vancha> tavasti: not sure, but i dont think it allows upgrading :S
<irong33k> i have a backlight problem on ubuntu, i cant figure out...when idle screen is black, thats o.k..when i press any key to get back to what i was doing..the backlight is sooo dim, i try to adjust with the backlight keys..but it shows the backlight is at full percentage..and its still dim
<Vancha> tavasti: the best option i think would be to check for backup software, make a backup. do a fresh install, and use that backup to get your settings back
<tavasti> still, chekcing what software I have installed, and installing them, configuring all, quite big mess
<tavasti> on upgrade something brokes, on fresh install all is missing
<Vancha> yeah sorry about that tavasti :(, its just that i also have bad experiences with the update manager :(
<tavasti> I have done dozens of upgrades to servers, and seen various problems
<tavasti> but still I prefer that
<Vancha> its always worth a try ^^ i dont have any important settings or programs installed on my pc, i just deleted my windows and installed ubuntu yesterday
<Vancha> formatted the whole thing
<tavasti> I removed windows over 15 years ago
<tavasti> (was windows 3.11)
<Vancha> haha :) i still have some difficulties playing games in ubuntu, but what version where you using?
<alex88> hi guys, is there a distributed file system that can be mounted and read/write like any other without special commands/code for doing that?
<tavasti> this was 8.04 server, and trying to upgrade to 10.04
<tavasti> first server upgrade, dozens to come
<Vancha> good luck tavasti, i cant help with that, just make sure you make that backup :o thats all i can say
<tavasti> worst thing can happen is that I have to do fresh install, so I have nothing to loose
<tavasti> sure, I have backups
<r3dux> What is the offtopic room address, please?
<zeroburn> Hay can anybody assit me? Running ubuntu 10.04-64bit on a Gigabyte Q1585 notebook and have several issues. mostly graphic/interface related
<ghisen> Hi, ive mounted a  filesystem, when trying to access it in nautilus i get, trap divide error..? Anyone know how to fix this?
<tavasti> r3dux, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chipzzz> tavasti: congrats on dumping window$ & gl with the upgrades :)
<r3dux> zeroburn - you have several graphic issues, you might have to take them one at a time, we can't fix them all at once
<tavasti> Chipzzz, thanks
<r3dux> Thanks, tavasti - forgot to bookmark
<zeroburn> @r3dux - oki, let me start with the one bugging me most.. Sometimes when i open more than one window, either a program and a folder, 2 folders, or 2 programs and more... The windows stop responding. I can interact with the currently open window, but i cant switch or close any windows, have to alt-F4 to desktop, and SOMETIMES that fixes the problem, till i open a second window
<r3dux> zeroburn -  why would you try to run a program and open a folder at the same time? I'm genuinely curious and definitely want to help you get everything sorted and working. I'm just wondering why.
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: how much memory u have?
<r3dux> zeroburn - OR, are you just saying that when more than one window or program is open it gives you issues and the windows stop responding? I might have misread you there!
<iAmTheDave> is there a reason a script in /etc/cron.d wouldn't be executing? i have it in the slightly different format where the user is specified as the second argument, etc.
<zeroburn> @redux - eg I open audacity and then my music folder to drag the song into audacity.. then the windows stops responding, or copying a file from one folder to the next (seperate windows, not the split window mode)
<zeroburn> @Chipzzz - 2Gig ddr3
<r3dux> Ah... that doesn't sound good
<red2kic> iAmTheDave: Paste the crontab
<coz_> zeroburn,   in terminal      free -m
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: what kind of video (ati... nVidia...?)
<iAmTheDave> red2kic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578743/
<zeroburn> Total 1999
<zeroburn> used 566
<zeroburn> Free 1432
<zeroburn> Shared 0
<red2kic> iAmTheDave: I find it best to write something to ~/Desktop/cron.log -- (or /var/log/randomScriptName.log) so you know the script is running.
<FloodBot1> zeroburn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeroburn> sorry
<coz_> zeroburn,   and this is ubuntu 10.10 ...yes?
<iAmTheDave> red2kic: yeah considering /etc/rc.local isn't being set to the permissions i have in the file, i doubt it's being executed at all
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: don't mind FloodBod1... he's just a bot
<red2kic> iAmTheDave: Put them all in crontab, not a script file?
<zeroburn> nope 10.04.. and it just happend again when i opend the webbrowser
<iAmTheDave> red2kic: that's a file /etc/cron.d/scriptrunner
<coz_> zeroburn,  sudo apt-get install  htop
<stylishg33k> Hello room. I'm a new  ubuntu user and I'm having some issues running the Netbook version of Ubuntu 10.10
<coz_> zeroburn,  open that  under applications/system tools
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: I'm suspicious that you might have video driver problems...
<iAmTheDave> red2kic: i'm working on getting rackspace cloud servers to build themselves for me, instead of having to maintain images, so i need something to kick off the build process
<coz_> Chipzzz,  that doesnt sound unreasonable for sure
<zeroburn> @coz Need to restart laptop first, froze again
<coz_> zeroburn,  well  hold on
<zeroburn> @chipzz how can i chek this? I haven't installed the NVidia drivers
<coz_> zeroburn,  instead    hit  ctrl+alt+F  .... log in   then type   sudo  restart gdm
<XoD> zeroburn: sounds like video driver problems. if have the likes on many boxen. only workaround is to disable all visual effect in system->preferences->apperance. try that
<stylishg33k> I installed the os through the usb method (I'm running on an Alienware M11x R2) and everything worked great. I used the netbook edition, since I figured for the small size of this laptop, it'd be a better fit. However after I did all the updates (including a Nivida update which I'm thinking is the problem) i get to the tty1 command line
<coz_> zeroburn,  if you install htop it will let us k now what is eating up resources
<zeroburn> oka wait i wil start at top with the install the htop first
<red2kic> iAmTheDave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto -- Look at logs. First, ensure it run fine. I'm not sure about root -- since it may not ran because of password (permissions).
<stylishg33k> I edited the grub with "nomodeset" and I'm able to run ubuntu in the normal desktop safe mode (What I'm in now) but I want to know if I can get back to the netbook edition
<iAmTheDave> red2kic: thanks, i'll read
<red2kic> iAmTheDave: Add log so you know it ran fine, then you can work from there.
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: you could try that with system->administration->hardware drivers... but let cos_ try his theory first... the vid problems could take a while
<zeroburn> Oka htop is installed?
<coz_> stylishg33k,   this was a clean install ...yes?
<coz_> zeroburn,  ok open it
<stylishg33k> @coz_ clean install. it's running along side win7 however
<zeroburn> @coz, oka its running
<coz_> stylishg33k,  ok
<red2kic> iAmTheDave: Also, try and do it from root. Get in root, and "crontab- e"
<coz_> zeroburn,   ok  you will see the topmost listed item as the most resource intensive at the moment
<stylishg33k> I've already tried do the sudo commands related to the xorg.conf files and I tried the gdm commands
<zeroburn> @coz_ , in short it is the multiload applet, do you want the entire line?
<coz_> zeroburn,   multiload applet?
<zeroburn> @coz_, ill type the entire "comand" line
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: just the name of the top process is ok
<coz_> stylishg33k,  mm ..thinking here
<caniis> who speak spanish?
<coz_> !ubuntu-es | caniis
<SwedeMike> !es | caniis
<ubottu> caniis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stylishg33k> @coz take your time, I'm tryin to figure it out too lol
<caniis> thanks
<caniis> xD
<coz_> stylishg33k,   I am trying to remember the command to restart  the netbook ... not sure that   restart gdm is correct
<zeroburn> /usr/lib/gnome-applets/multiload-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MultiloadApplet_factory -- (the rest if off screen)
<coz_> zeroburn,  what is the "multiload applet?
<zeroburn> @coz _, I dont know? that is the command as it is on the terminal screen
<coz_> zeroburn,  well it's likely in the gnome panel there...
<stylishg33k> @coz That was something I considered but I wasn't sure what the right command would be.
<coz_> zeroburn,   open a terminal and try    killall  multiload-applet-2
<coz_> stylishg33k,  did you already try   restart gdm
<zeroburn> @coz_, it closed the system monitor applet on my gnome panel (The one at the top with the menus)
<stylishg33k> coz, yes I tried that
<coz_> zeroburn,  ok   now try opening windows
<coz_> stylishg33k,  which video card did you say was onboard there?
<zeroburn> coz_ , Nope, just froze again
<coz_> zeroburn,  and what is showing up in htop
<Chipzzz> stylishg33k: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zeroburn> coz, the very top line now reads htop
<scarleo> How can I make my entries in /etc/fstab mount also when switching user?
<coz_> zeroburn,   mmm  ... ok  this is a bit puzzling... tell me...this is a clean install  or did you upgrade ubuntu to a newer version
<zeroburn> Coz_ nope this is a clean install
<stylishg33k> coz Nivida GT335M Geforce
<stylishg33k> @Chipzzz would that restart the netbook gui?
 * jfm` is away: Je ne suis pas là
<Chipzzz> stylishg33k: yes, it restarts gnome
<zeroburn> @Coz_ nope this is a clean install
<coz_> stylishg33k,  if that doesnt work try   startx
<stylishg33k> Ok I'll go try both. Thanks for the help
<scarleo> Or maybe if it's possible to do per user mounting?
<Chipzzz> coz_: gnome sits on top of the xserver... startx won't do it
<zeroburn> just got a new error when i restarted, if i paste in that adress paste.ubuntu.com, will it be visible here?
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: yes
<Chipzzz> (post the link)
<k_89> o.k.... i installed python 3.2 in home/usr/Python3 via config and make,
<k_89> how do i append the path to make it work
<k_89> and how can i work on python 2 and 3 simultanoeously
<zeroburn> @Chipzz, 578756
<tavasti> Vancha, problem solved. Squid had corrupted file(s) in it's cache, runnign do-release-upgrade without cache and upgrade starts to progress
<coz_> stylishg33k,    I am puzzled for sure
<coz_> zeroburn,  same for you guy ,,, this is puzzling..
<jbache_away> anyone into development might find this blog interesting http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/03/10/qml-components-for-desktop/
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: the whole url, please, not just the node
<zeroburn> @coz_ , I have had this error a little while ago, and reinstalled the 3 things the error says may cause the problem...
<zeroburn> @Chipzzz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/578756
<Chipzzz> zeroburn: tnx... looking
<zeroburn> when i get this error message, my bar with the close, minimize and all that disapears
<sagaci> Your bar
<user> fds
<user> ;
<zeroburn> @coz_ , after killing the multi-load-applet, the system seems more stable, it haven't frozen after a few window opens and closes
<coz_> zeroburn,  ok  then keep that applet out of the equation
<stylishg33k> I'm back guys
<stylishg33k> @Chipzzz that command you suggested wasn't recongized
<zeroburn> @coz_ will do. Will be testing it out a bit without it and see how it goes, but while I am here there is one last question I have
<coz_> zeroburn,  shoot  ...what is it?
<Chipzzz> stylishg33k: curious... try "ls /etc/init.d/gdm"
<zeroburn> @coz_ when I install the NVidia drivers from the hardware drivers program (system - administration - hardware drivers) it causes my screen to freak out, makes 4 small screens on the display and the max resolotion is the 640 one
<zeroburn> 640x350
<coz_> zeroburn,  o0 ...
<coz_> zeroburn,    in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<stylishg33k> @Chipzzz it returns that same value so it does exist
<stylishg33k> weird
<Symmetria> Hrm, can you switch IO Schedulers on the fly or do you need to reboot?
<Symmetria> I need to move from deadline to cfq
<Chipzzz> stylishg33k: maybe you'd better reboot & it'll restart for sure ;)
<coz_> Symmetria,  you got me on that one  ,,, if no one here can answer that at this moment try ##linux
<zeroburn-laptop> @coz_ , 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0caf (rev a2)
<darkwingduck_> rm *.*
<zeroburn> @coz_ , thats without the drivers installed
 * jfm` is back (gone 00:20:31)
<coz_> zeroburn,  right
<darkwingduck_> that will fix it all
<oCean> !afk > jfm`
<ubottu> jfm`, please see my private message
<bazz> i've set up dnsmasq and it works fine for things like dig/nslookup/ping, but other things fail to find addresses, for example links and firefox both can't look anything up now.  any idea what this might be?
<coz_> zeroburn,   this is very odd considering the issues you are having,,, did everything go well during install?
<Chipzzz> bazz: maybe you have to reset your name servers
<bazz> Chipzzz: you mean in /etc/resolv.conf?
<zeroburn> @coz_, yes. Had zero errors and nothing raised any problems, should a install the drivers and work from there with you? Because after reading up on the internet about the issue, it came to light the drivers cant read from the laptop's display the supportted ressolutions?
<vijay_> hi
<oCean> Symmetria: that can be done on the fly: echo 'cfq' > /sys/block/DEV/queue/scheduler (where DEV=sda for example)
<Chipzzz> bazz: I was thinking in network manager...
<coz_> zeroburn,   not sure,,,you could check in the #nvidia channel to see if they have experience with this particular issue
<zeroburn> @coz_ , thanks will do.. :)
<scarleo> How can I make my NFSv4 mounts from /etc/fstab auto mount also when switching user? They auto mount only when logging in first time after reboot.
<bazz> Chipzzz: nm, i'm an idiot.  i was updating my resolv.conf to have just 127.0.0.1 but also telling dnsmasq to use that
<Chipzzz> ;)
<bazz> Chipzzz: still not sure why dig/nslookup/ping could find hosts though
<hid3> Hello everyone. Is there any release shedule set for 11.04?
<sagaci> Yeah there is
<DJones> hid3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Chipzzz> bazz: *shrugs* jfm (Just Frigging Magic) ;)
<hid3> Thanks!
<bazz> :)
<hid3> lol, my IRC client crashed when I clicked on the link :D
<sagaci> What are you using
<hid3> This is a crappy PC running mirc v 6.01 lol
<zeroburn> @coz_, they dont reply me :(.. lolz
<stylishg33k> @Chipzzz I tried the command again and it returned a message telling me to instead of using it, run the regular gdm restart commant
<coz_> zeroburn,  it is going to be way slower in #nvidia than here  so you have to just hang out there
<stylishg33k> Maybe I'm just not meant to run netbook edition lol. I may try reinstalling, which won't be that bad I suppose
<shruggar> I am looking for an "image viewer" program I can use to just display an image on the screen, and do absolutely nothing else (show an image, have a close button, no other features). Does such a program exist?
<Chipzzz> stylishg33k: didn't you try that & find that it didn't work?
<zeroburn> Coz_ , lolz oki will hang around a while there
<zeroburn> @coz_ btw, how do you send a person-specific message liek you are doing? just type the name ahead of the msg?
<shruggar> ah, "display" was what I was looking for
<stylishg33k> Chipzzz: I hadn't tried reinstalling, no. If you mean netbook edition, it worked at first but after I restarted due to the updates, it won't load. At first i got the tty1 command line, then when I get past it, I am stuck with a blank desktop
<sagaci> Pm's aren't encouraged
<coz_> zeroburn,  well first type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit the Tab key to complet it then type your message if it shows the correct  name
<zeroburn> coz_: aaah oki thats awsum! lolz tnx
<sagaci> Called t
<coz_> zeroburn,  there you go
<sagaci> Tab complete
<coz_> zeroburn,  actually everyone should be using the tab complete name  here otherwise it gets very confusiong
<zeroburn> coz_: haha tnx, now i can stop using the @. Wll thanks for the help, need to run now, will see if the NVidia ppl can help me later tonight.
<zeroburn> coz_: haha I can imagen, but My pidgin has the plugin installed that stops the server msgs, so I just get the 'person' messages :).. lolz
<Chipzzz> stylishg33k: sorry... I thought cos_ had you try "restart gdm" & it didn't work... do you currently boot to a tty command line with no gui?
<coz_> zeroburn,  ah ok
<royale1223> what is the script used to conneect bluetooth mobile ppp in ubuntu?
<Bipul`> Chipzzz,  can i pm you
<Chipzzz> Bipul': sure
<zeroburn> coz_:  jip, its either ignore, or the IRC more, plugin, cant remember just now. But yea. G2g. Thanks again
<royale1223> what is the script used to conneect bluetooth mobile ppp in ubuntu?
<royale1223> what is the script used to connect bluetooth mobile ppp in ubuntu?
<coz_> zeromobi,  understood :)
<zeromobi> you must mean zeroburn but I do like getting random :)
<royale1223> what is the script used to connect bluetooth mobile ppp in ubuntu?
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, anyone awake? someone just added me on msn and i'm using empathy. can't figure out how in hell to accept their request.
<coz_> zeromobi,  sorry guy
<coz_> zeromobi,   no problem
<zeromobi> :)
<coz_> again
<coz_> oh he left
<coz_> zeromobi,   thats why ,,he left and tab brought you up :)
<zeromobi> lol coz, I guess that's one reason against nick tab completion ;)
<phrozen> #ubuntu-pl
<royale1223> what is the script used to connect bluetooth mobile ppp in ubuntu?
<coz_> zeromobi,  for sure :)
<Gump> yo, anyone?
<royale1223> what is the command used to connect bluetooth mobile ppp in ubuntu?
<bazhang> Gump, need help with ubuntu?
<Gump> empathy
<Gump> someone added me and i can't find an option to accept anywhere
<Curly_Q> WARNING <----------------------<   If anyone here didn't know that Japan was hit with a 8.9 Richter Scale Earthquake. Hawaii is ready for a Tsunami as well as Japan. WARNING  <------------< if you live in the Philippines, move to high grounds. This is an EMERGENCY NOTICE! FOX News will show you the videos of Japan. Thousands of homes were destroyed.
<bazhang> !ot | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gump> thanks for the heads up. i'm high and dry in texas and read about it on...digg...hours ago
<Gump> so...i take it no one uses empathy?
<zeromobi> if you're trying to convince someone of something, fox news is not what you should be mentioning.....
<royale1223> what is the command used to connect bluetooth mobile ppp?
<Chipzzz> Thanks Curly_Q... the real news channels are carrying it too
<Gump> hahaha "real news channels"
<Curly_Q> OK. I didn't know. Lots of people use the computer and never watch the news.
<Gump> fox news is entertainment. it can't get into canada apparently because fabricating the truth is illegal up there
<bazhang> Curly_Q, dont spam here
<Chipzzz> Gump: sorry, I couldn't help myself ;)
<Curly_Q> No one is spamming.
<Atharva> how to access shared folder from ubuntu of ubuntu?
<Gump> Atharva, ...wat
<acicula> Atharva: network browser or connect to server
<zeromobi> gump http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-728181%5D-%5Bnew%5D-accept-msn-contact-request-empathy-fails-110007/
<royale1223> what is the command used to connect bluetooth mobile ppp?
<Curly_Q> A warning is not spam.
<acicula> royale1223: its handled by modemmanager
<Atharva> i want to access shared folder via lan
<Gump> zeromobo thx mang
<bazhang> Curly_Q, it has zero to do with ubuntu support.
<zeromobi> sign out and back in again and the request should appear.... according to that page
<bullgard> Atharva: Use Samba or NFS
<Atharva> i have it but i am unable to operate it
<royale1223> acicula: how do i run if from terminal?
<Curly_Q> Bazhang, you are a cruel and heartless person. I don't care about your opinion. I came here to announce to my friends an emergency.
<acicula> royale1223: dunno have a google for ppp and modemmanager?
<yeahyeahyeah> Gump, MSN is being funky for me too, on Empathy and Pidign
<royale1223> acicula: thanks
<Gump> yeah, the request came in but I CAN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO ACCEPT THE DAMN THING
 * Gump RAGEQUITS
<hugo___> hihi!
<Atharva> @ bullgard : pl hepl
<yeahyeahyeah> Gump, try Pidgin, it seems to be less affected for me
<hugo___> im using ubuntu 10.10 and in mouse options i have ticked in "disable touchpad while typing" but how can i increase the timeout on this one? the touchpad gets put on a bit to fast
<iAmTheDave> i have a file, /etc/cron.d/runthis that is put there by a server build process - it won't run until i open it in nano and save it again. then all is well. any idea why this might be?
<zeromobi> gump post #3 says: 1. Turn off all accounts except the account to accept requests with. 2. Restart Empathy. 3. Accept requests. 4. Restart Empathy again.
<Gump> hugo___, i don't think you can. why would you want that option anyway? all it ever did was mess my mouse up in games
<zeromobi> hopefully if you do that a reuqest popup will appear, i don't use empathy but something should happen
<hugo___> Gump: i dont play any games, mostly type. and on my new pc, i very easlily touch the mousepad while typing spacebar... so the mouse may shift windows or even paragraphs when typing.
<Gump> heh. i figured it out. only way to accept is by clicking the icon on the gnome bar. problem solved
<Gump> hugo___, sucks...you might try looking for a third party utility. i don't think ubuntu can set a time limit
<Gump> the process that controls it is called syndaemon, if that's any help starting your search
<hugo___> i mean, what script file is setting the disabling in the options? why not just ad a wait 1sec before it gets put on
<hugo___> oki
<hugo___> il check that
<hugo___> Gump: thanks
<Gump> IT DIDN'T WORK.
 * Gump CLICKS ACCEPT REQUEST. REQUEST DOESN'T GET PROCESSED. RAGEQUITS FOREVER.
<hugo___> Gump: seems to be this easy: $ syndaemon -i intTIME -d
<Gump> welp, i give up. i choose pidgey!
<hugo___> $ syndaemon -i 4 -d
<Gump> hugo___, epic. no way i could have figured that out lol
<hugo___> :D
<hugo___> bear in mind, you have to killall syndaemon before changeing settings
<r3dux> Gump - what did you figure out? I'm looking and thinking and looking and thinking...
<dr_Willis> i i think you can send sysdaemon some sort of hup command to make it reload its configs
<Gump> i switched over to pidgen and it worked perfectly first try
<Gump> pidgey used ADD CONTACT. IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE
<r3dux> I know that a HUP will try to renice a process... but not much else
<r3dux> Blind Melon - 3 is the Magic Number :)
<jiltdil> i am simply able to use ssh in lan but in wan how to do this ?
<harisund> Is there anyway to get Ubuntu-10.10 to identify the latest version of iOS? I have a jailbroken iPod Touch with 4.2.1
<dirtydevil> hey, Webcam is not working even after using LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so" cheese , can anybody help me?
<yavuz> hell
<yavuz> o
<yavuz> 35 male here
<yavuz> any woman in here?
<dr_Willis> no females at all
<bazhang> yavuz, wrong place to ask. just stop
<yavuz> ok
<yavuz> bye
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is there a way to change keyboard shortcuts in evolution?
<dirtydevil> hey I am having a problem in installing 10.10
<dirtydevil> can anybody help me?
<dr_Willis> and the problem is ?
<dirtydevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578774/
<dirtydevil> I am getting this whenever I am inserting disc
<x404x> can i setup sabnzbd to always download all par files for something ? usually it only downloads enough to complete an archive
<dr_Willis> give a summary... not everyone can open a browser
<bazhang> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dirtydevil> process:357: GLib-WARNING ** : getpwuid_r() : failed due to unknown_userid(0)
<dirtydevil> this is the problem
<dirtydevil> Whenever I am inserting disc for installation this line popped up and process stops
<dirtydevil> :(
<bazhang> md5 the iso dirtydevil
<dr_Willis> You are  Booting the iso file? or are you just inserting it while running windows?
<dirtydevil> bazhang: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  this is the output
<r3dux> Whenever I put TOAST in drive PC says to me "You have inserted TOAST in drive. Why? Why? You make President Putin CRY by placing toast in drive."
<r3dux> I feel bad, but is there anyway to fix it?
<bazhang> r3dux, not the place
<r3dux> sorry
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i downloaded cheese latest version,it is in tar.gz format,i etracted it,i don't know how to compile it,can any one tell me the command how to compile it?
<dirtydevil> I have 10.04 and I want to install 10.10 so inserted a bootable CD burned from the downloaded iso from Ubuntu's website
<dr_Willis> kothaguy_ubuntu:  there may be ppa repos with updated versions.. much easier to use then trying to compile.
<bazhang> dirtydevil, you are trying to use the live cd as an upgrade tool?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> dr_Willis, :how to get the ppa repos?
<dr_Willis> dirtydevil:  so you are trying to upgrade  from a newer desktop cd? im not sure thats possible.
<dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bazhang> dirtydevil, you need the alternate for that
<dirtydevil> Actually I want a fresh install
<manufort> bjr je suis sur ubuntu et je voudrais redimentionner la partition / comment faire svp
<dr_Willis> then boot the cd..  insert it.. rboot.. do the install
<jpds> !fr | manufort
<ubottu> manufort: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dirtydevil> hmm I am doing that but this error is popping up every time
<dr_Willis> backup inporntant data first of course.
<bazhang> manufort, use gparted
<kothaguy_ubuntu> dr_Willis, :the main reason why i downloaded latest unstable version is,i can take photos in my cheese cam,but i cant record any video,just when i click on record,it freezes out,and i have to do force quit,every time
<manufort> it's not possible with this
<dr_Willis> dirtydevil:  so you get an error when you BOOT the cd then? thats not what you said earlier. Its possible the cd burnt badly. You could make a bootable flash drive.
<dirtydevil> I googled it but found it a common bug but can't find any alternative or escape of this
<bazhang> manufort, why not
<dirtydevil> ok, then probably I should try to boot it again by using a flash drive, may be this will work
<Bahman> Anybody knows a way to minimise IRC chats to tray in Empathy?
<Chipzzz> dirtydevil: why not do a sudo dist-upgrade ?
<dirtydevil> by the way , I am also having a problem with my webcam
<dirtydevil> my webcam is not working in 10.04 so I was about to reinstall it but as a thought I tried 10.10
<Ycarene> Wow, pulseaudio is like putting a boat anchor on your system performance.
<bazhang> Chipzzz, you mean upgrade, dist-upgrade does not do that
<qmx_> Hello
<dirtydevil> on launching cheese , I am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/578784/
<Chipzzz> bazhang: sorry, you're right
<dirtydevil> bazhang,  dr_Willis : can you help me in this?
<dr_Willis> in what exactly dirtydevil?
<bazhang> dirtydevil, is it a supported webcam?
<dirtydevil> on launching cheese , I am getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/578784/
<dirtydevil> ya
<kothaguy_ubuntu> me to waiting for dr_wills response on my cheese webcam
<dr_Willis> I dont have a browser to look at web sites right now.
<dirtydevil> I am using Dell Inspiron 1525
<dr_Willis> and im at work. so am also doing other things.
<dirtydevil> ok, its saying libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy, Segmentation fault
<vlt> Hello. I installed "hugin" but when I run it I get "segmentation fault" after closing the "tip of the day" popup. Any idea what to do?
<dr_Willis> i would have to suggest googling for that exact error message
<vlt> ... (on LTS)
<erUSUL> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<dirtydevil> dr_Willis:  I tried almost all the things :(
<dirtydevil> LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so" cheese too
<enterneo> I am running jaunty, I need a package from marverick, is it possible to include PPA for marverick in jaunty to install this package?
<erUSUL> enterneo: no; see if the ppa has support for jaunty
<erUSUL> enterneo: you should upgrade anyway...
<erUSUL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dirtydevil> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<erUSUL> jaunty is alrady eoled; upgrade to 10.04 which is a LTS release with extended support
<erUSUL> enterneo: ^
<dr_Willis> or try compiling from source.
<Chipzzz> dr_willis: I was thinking that too...
<dr_Willis> i suggest upgradeing..
<Chipzzz> ... and then compiling from source
<Chipzzz> (?)
<enterneo> erUSUL: I know, this is not my laptop, I am just using it
<enterneo> the PPA has support for jaunty but the version is lower than what I require
<bazhang> enterneo, whats the package/ppa
<enterneo> gpsd
<tuxinator> hi all
<enterneo> 2.38 is available for jaunty
<enterneo> i need 2.90+
<enterneo> now I thinking to install from source maybe
<dr_Willis> time to upgrade. or learn to compile...
<bazhang> enterneo, then upgrade to a supported version
<dr_Willis> since an older version is in the repos.. that makes it easier
<tuxinator> can anybody tell me how the hell to enable network interface statistics monitoring in snmpd in ubuntu? could really not find any information on that
<tuxinator> nor on manpages nor elsewhere
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGENAME to pul in needed deps.
<xoxinfeiyang> zheshinaliya
<bazhang> xoxinfeiyang, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<xoxinfeiyang> where is it?
<bazhang> xoxinfeiyang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> enterneo, its 2.94 on 10.10
<enterneo> dr_Willis: do you mean I can install the old dependencies using apt-get and install the package from source?
<enterneo> bazhang: yeah
<dr_Willis> yes. thats what build-dep does..
<enterneo> nice
<enterneo> ./configure suceeded
<enterneo> running make
<xoxinfeiyang> who  can tell me?
<dr_Willis> but the newer versions MAY need newer versions of some of he deps
<bazhang> xoxinfeiyang, tell you what
<bazhang> xoxinfeiyang, this is Ubuntu support
<xoxinfeiyang> I'm from chinese
<bazhang> xoxinfeiyang, yes, #ubuntu-cn for chinese support of ubuntu
<Chipzzz> xoxinfeiyang: welcome :)
<enterneo> okay build succeeded, but aaargh
<enterneo> actually I am trying to build a ros node, which wants gpsd v2.90+ ; so I removed gpsd using apt-get and compiled 2.95 from source
<enterneo> now when I am building my ros node; it cannot find gpsd and does a apt-get install gpsd by itself
<enterneo> and installs 2.38 and then complains it needs 2.90
<enterneo> how can I make my compiled from source gpsd v2.90+ globally available so that my ros build can find it
<dr_Willis> sounds like the ROS installer is sort of messed up.
<xoxinfeiyang> thank you
<dr_Willis> you could som ehow have the compiled version generate a deb.  and install that.
<dr_Willis> bye all.. time to head out.
<Chipzzz> bye dr_willis & tnx
<enterneo> would putting my compiled from source gpsd to PATH help?
<Jerkman> hi
<functor> So anyone know the option in OpenSSH to enable bindind remote-forwarding so that non-localhost can see it?
<greppy> functor: it should be in the man page.
<functor> I dont even know what its called, I am in the man page greppy
<madfox> functor, shouldnt you be asking that in an OpenSSH channel/forum/tut?
<functor> madfox: its disabled by default on ubuntu specifically, and I already did
<madfox> functor, well if it's something disabled then it's probably a configuration page rather than an "option"
<functor> madfox: i have no idea where it is, it was referenced in the "putty" documentation as: (in OpenSSH, for example, it's usually disabled by default).
<functor> depends on the distro etc
<functor> Could be.. GatewayPorts
<StepNjump> guys I am trying to create a shortcut using a web shortcut on my desktop, how can i do that?
<elHannos> Hi! Is it possible to find out the package that has installed a specific file in the filesystem. Like 'equery belongs' does for gentoo?
<erUSUL> elHannos: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<th0r> StepNjump: create a shortcut for firefox or chrome, then edit the shortcut to add the url
<elHannos> erUSUL: Thank you!
<StepNjump> Yes but I want it on my desktop th0r
<erUSUL> elHannos: no problem
<th0r> StepNjump: so put the shortcut on the desktop
<fmax30> i am using TL WN321G for wireless, is there any applet for configureing it?
<StepNjump> Ok yes I guess I could do that. I have this program in windoze that allows me to simply right away create it to the desktop. But that's an idea. Thanks
<fmax30> using bunutu 10.10
<fmax30> *ubuntu
<erUSUL> fmax30: the network manager icon in the righ top corner
<fmax30> erUSUL: in their it is called RALINK 54M usb ... and also how can i use it as an softap there.
<xstation> i have had some success installing apache2 the server with https and www but now I find that I do not have permission to view Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server-what did I do wrong?
<Repgahroll> hello guys. I've downloaded a script from registry.gimp.org (python source) and i can't install it... i've tried to put it in the 'plug-ins' and 'scripts' folder but gimp won't load it. :( can someone help please?
<Repgahroll> gimp2.6.10 from reppos
<root_> hello
<enterneo> how about adding marverick repos in jaunty? will it work?
<Repgahroll> enterneo, yes. it will work. you may be forced to install/update many dependencies together with any package though.
<enterneo> oh !
<erUSUL> fmax30: with network manager you can create an "ad hoc" network. for hotap you need to configure hostapd iirc
<erUSUL> !wifi | fmax30
<ubottu> fmax30: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<monk> anyone here setup an apt-cacher?
<paraih> What's the music player(s) of choice these days on linux/ubuntu?  I'm slowly moving away from windoz...
<elFidel> clementine
<elFidel> paraih:
<elFidel> available for osx,windows & linux - based on amarok 1.4
<bazhang> !players | paraih choose one
<ubottu> paraih choose one: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<enterneo> Repgahroll: but wouldn't maverick package then conflict with package from jaunty
<NotTooDumb3> can anyone tell me how to solve this problem? fatal: Unable to create '.git/index.lock': Permission denied refusing to pull with rebase: your working tree is not up-to-date  i went as root and gave chown 775 -R . but again as normal user still i get that error
<elias_> oi
<enterneo> Repgahroll: suppose I want to install X, available in both jaunty and maverick with same name (but different version)
<enterneo> how would apt-get install know which to install?
<Repgahroll> enterneo, no. apt will automatically resolves conflicts or will not allow the installation
<erUSUL> NotTooDumb3: maybe you are in the middle of a rebase? ask in #git
<Repgahroll> enterneo, unless you send some force parameter, which is highly discouraged because this way you may break something.
<Repgahroll> enterneo, to update X however, you will need to update some serious amount of dependencies.
<elias_> how can i install intell graphc driver on ubuntu 10.1?
<BlackDragonTechy> If you have a intel graphic chip it should be covered in the auto updates.
<Repgahroll> elias_, most modern intel chipsets are automatically installed.
<Repgahroll> elias_, what is the problem? low resolution?
<enterneo> Repgahroll: no I just need to install gpsd from universe
<enterneo> Repgahroll: the version in jaunty is lower than what I need
<Repgahroll> enterneo, so just install it. are you using synaptic?
<enterneo> apt-get
<GaLAXY_XZ> Hello, iḿ having quite an annoying problem in my chroot; when trying to start dbus by any means I get 'unknown job'.. upgrading dbus did not seem to help
<DenisMcMahon> I just switched my 10 Mbit NIC out of the other machine and installed a 100 Mbit NIC. Link lights indicate hardware is working. lspci shows the hardware is present. However, it's not appearing as eth0. possibly I need to load a module? or need to configure something? but I don't know what. Any suggestions please.
<enterneo> Repgahroll: so you suggest, I add maverick' universe repo and then install the newer version?
<BlackDragonTechy> I would use aptitude
<Repgahroll> enterneo, it is secure. as far as you are not sending any advanced parameter.
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: prbly eth1 now, ; connected by dhcp ?
<GaLAXY_XZ> I just need to do some visual checks whilst remastering 10.10ś iso ;p
<DenisMcMahon> not dhcp, no
<Repgahroll> enterneo, apt will take care of any dependency. if not possible it will not allow you to install
<elias_> well i cant play games very well on linux
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: ifconfig says ?
<enterneo> Repgahroll: let me try :)
<BlackDragonTechy> Intel Graphic Chips are not known for their gaming capability.
<DenisMcMahon> ifconfig only shows lo
<Repgahroll> BlackDragonTechy, yes, that is a fact elias_ .
<elias_> my desktop have  Nvidia and i can play wow very good with wine
<BlackDragonTechy> Yes, that's because you have a graphic card.
<BlackDragonTechy> Not a chip.'
<BlackDragonTechy> Apples and Oranges.
<Repgahroll> and intel vgas have bad performance on linux compared to windows (proprietary drivers and directx)
<elias_> k
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: then manually go by ifup, if eth0 doesn't work (old mac) then try eth1(and please put nick, or I loose messages)
<BlackDragonTechy> The purpose of a intel graphic chip is primarly to provide a desktop experience not a gaming one.
<DenisMcMahon> sorry dasei
<DenisMcMahon> dasei ifup -a / eth0 error while getting interface flags: no such device
<Repgahroll> elias_, just for curiosity, what is the game that you are trying to play?
<Guest90826> while trying to install many applications from the "Software Centre", it gives an error named "Requires installation of untrusted packages"... But, I want to install applications from the Software Centre
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: gksudo gedit  /etc/network/interfaces
<DenisMcMahon> dasei auto eth0 / iface eth0 inet static / address / netmask / gateway
<xstation> i have had some success installing apache2 the server with https and www but now I find that I do not have permission to view Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server-what dmight have I done wrong?
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: match to your desired ip : http://pastebin.com/afDdbcbz
<DenisMcMahon> dasei old if was 8209, new if is 8139, is it possible I need to do something to get kernel to talk to new h/w
<elias_> Windsurfing mmx, this game worked perfect with windows xp on this laptop
<elias_> i tryed to open Wow too , but it have low fps
<DenisMcMahon> dasei ifup gives SIOCSIFADDR no such device  as first error
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: configure Interfaces properly, if lspci see's card, unlikely a module problem
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: also lo is mentioned there, I hope
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: when done, sudo ifup -a  should do it
<yulapshun> << /nick yulapshun >>
<DenisMcMahon> dasei my /etc/network/interfaces matches the pastebin except for the ip addresses
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: with an lo section above, fine : sudo service networking restart
<DenisMcMahon> dasei which are address 192.168.1.10  and gateway 192.168.1.254
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: sounds plausible
<DenisMcMahon> dasei restart: unknown instance
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon:  sudo service networking start
<DenisMcMahon> dasei "networking stop waiting" but if "service networking stop" then "stop: unknown instance" ... reboot?
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: tried connecting in running service ?
<DenisMcMahon> dasei how do I do that?
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: start service as above, try to connect
<DenisMcMahon> dasei when you say try to connect, you mean eg telnet / ping?
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: ping router, f.e.  or use browser
<tuxinator> can anybody tell me how the hell to enable network interface statistics monitoring in snmpd in ubuntu? could really not find any information on that
<guampa> tuxinator: maybe #ubuntu-server
<Tuxiscool> Hi. I've installed XP under VirtualBox on a 10.10 host, but XP is unable to connect to the net. I've tried setting up combinations of: a virtual adapter using NAT, a virtual adapter using "Bridged Adapter", and two virtual adapters, one of each. The devices always show up in the windows settings as not being configured (drivers not installed). Any ideas?
<DenisMcMahon> dasei no indication of any running services
<tuxinator> guampa: thank you
<DasEi> Tuxiscool: wrong chan here, but use another virtual interfaces (intel)
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: can you ping your router ?
<DenisMcMahon> dasei yes
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: ah
<DenisMcMahon> dasei from this pc yes, not from other one
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: hehe
<Repgahroll> if anyone is interested, my problem is solved; it was necessary to chmod+x the scripts :)
<Tuxiscool> DasEi: Can you tell me the right channel? & It's currently using one of the Intel interfaces... i'll try some others.
<DenisMcMahon> dasei but I seem to have some confused network hardware on this pc too - rebooting
<DasEi> Tuxiscool: vbox
<DasEi> 'vbox*
<lorraine> hi all
<john123> hello
<lorraine> hi john
<john123> I need to set up a streaming server in ubuntu, but I need to get the video from the webcam of another host
<john123> is there any software to do that?
<Anomynous> hi
<lorraine> i am also having problems with my webcam in empathey and skype, and would b very greatful if some1 could help me out
<Abhijit> john123, maybe try mythbuntu or boxee
<Abhijit> i mean mythtv
<Anomynous> does anybody know the game Eternal-Lands
<Repgahroll> Anomynous, yes. it is an opensource mmorpg.
<Anomynous> is it worth trying out ?
<Kruptein> omg I'm feeling like a total retard :D  how is the system called again that runs programs at a certain time interval? :D
<Kruptein> I just can't remember it anymore
<Pumpkin-> cron
<Kruptein> thank you :D
 * Kruptein slaps himself
<Pumpkin-> we all do it :)
<john123> Abhijit: thanks i will
<DasEi> john123: motion let's you do, that too
<DenisMcMahon> dasei ok, now problem machine has an eth1
<Anomynous> is it possible to compile c-files with SciTE ?
<th0r> Anomynous: no, you compile them with gcc
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: so use it in interfaces and be done
<DenisMcMahon> dasei yes, I don't know why but after rebooting both machines together it came up ok
<lorraine> is there a software that i can use to get my webcam working in empathy and skype?
<DasEi> john123: motion is quite easy to setup, one config file only, no gui,
<th0r> Anomynous: no pm's please...ask here
<bunjee> new to ubuntu - where is a desktop calendar?.....anyone?
<john123> DasEi: with thatt application, can I stream video?
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: arpwatcch ? idk, something around mac-ethX I assume
<john123> with a URL
<DasEi> john123: yes, brings an own 'lil server
<john123> DasEi: sounds great, and if I need to get the video from another host?
<DasEi> john123: this is what the server is for
<CoNFuS3D> hey, when I installed unity, the option to change desktops disappeared.... stuck on KDE now, and can't change.... any ideas what happened?
<Anomynous> th0r: oh ok
<mandeep> Umm. I have dual boot questions [Win7 and Ubuntu 10.10]
<mandeep> can anyone help me on that?
<Anomynous> so why is there a compile function in the tool menu in SciTE?
<Repgahroll> Anomynous, well. it can't be compared to wow... it demands too much time also, and there are some cheaters also (they are banned as soon as reported). if you're a hardcore gamer, you will be disappointed, but if you're not that hardcore, then you should try it imho.
<Repgahroll> WoW*
<DasEi> john123: on local, where the cam is you use vlc or such to view the record, on remote the url
<kobra> 8-)
<th0r> Anomynous: scite is a text editor. It has been designed to link to gcc and other things to produce a programmers environment, but scite itself is an editor
<Anomynous> Repgahroll, thanks :)
<DasEi> mandeep: ask..
<mandeep> thanks DasEi. I have dual boot with Win7 but now since Win7 is not booting, I have to install it again
<DasEi> mandeep: one hd ?
<mandeep> but I know it will overwrite GRUB . So how do I install GRUB after re install of windows
<mandeep> yeah
<obscurant1st> is there any application by which we can lock an external harddrive?
<DasEi> mandeep: you first install win, then grub in the latter mostly finds win7, else run os-prober, whole story of current install ?
<obscurant1st> i dont need encryption, its just that no one shouldnt be able to open the drive at all!
<mandeep> means i'll have to re-install Ubuntu as well?
<DenisMcMahon> dasei ah ... basic problem was in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<DasEi> mandeep:  whole story of current install ?
<Anomynous> ok thank you th0r, I'll have to use GCC then
<mandeep> whole story - 160 GB HDD - 4 partitions , 15 GB Win7 [for Games], 20 GB for Ubuntu [Work], 8 GB for Swap, rest for data
<mandeep> did win7 first, then ubuntu automatically took dual boot
<classical_> how can i view memory amount in Mb instead of kb in top ?
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: old mac i guess
<john123> DasEi: Thanks sounds it is what i am looking for, is there any offical webpage?
<DenisMcMahon> dasei yes .... I suspect deleting the file and rebooting would have solved it
<lorraine> i have the webcam working now in empathy, and they can see me, but i cant see them???? any help plss
<mandeep> DasEi, Win7 is NTFS, Ubuntu is EXT4, Swap is swap and Data is NTFS
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: yes, unless other setttings needed wouldn't suffer
<DasEi> mandeep: no, I wanted to know in which way you installed, first win, then ubu, now win is gone ?
<mandeep> DasEi, win7 --> Ubuntu. It was working sweetly till i mistakely deleted system32 folder of win7 from Ubuntu. Now it wont boot up [ i get BSOD]
<bunjee> I am using 10.10 - where is a desktop calendar?...please?
<mandeep> bunjee, i think you mean evolution?
<elFidel> bunjee: i guess many users to use cals integrated in email-clients
<root_> 你好
<ilokas> Is there a way to let ubuntu check itself? I let bastille do some changes, maybe fixed everything but am not sure if everything is correct now
<elFidel> ilokas: check what?
<DasEi> mandeep: ah, I see , so that's a question for ##windows then, easiest to repair that than, else you would : backup current mbr, install win again, re-back current mbr
<elFidel> check if each single config file is correct? based on what?
<ghostzali> server students.ittelkom.ac.id:6667
<mandeep> DasEi, thanks for info. Now I will try to get backup of GRUB :D
<GaLAXY_XZ> :/ I continue to get selinux errors when trying to start dbus in an ubuntu 10.10 chroot.. anybody has an idea? "Failed to open /etc/selinux/targeted/contexts/dbus-contexts File doesnt exist
<GaLAXY_XZ> I don t even have any selinux policies set
<john123> DasEi: I dont think motion allow me to get the video from a remote host
<mandeep> Thanks once again for info, DasEi
<DasEi> mandeep: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=~/Desktop/mbrBA count=1  bs=512
<DasEi> john123: why ?
<yeahyeahyeah> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<yeahyeahyeah> what's the irc for empathy?
<john123> DasEi: it is not in the features list http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/MotionFeatureList
<yeahyeahyeah> *channel
<DenisMcMahon> dasei yeah, editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (delete old eth0, rename new eth1 to eth0) and /etc/network/interfaces (change rules that were changed to eth1 back to eth0) and reboot and it is now up as eth0 and all services running normally
<DasEi> john123: I already used it , so I  know it works, it has an http-server via apache
<john123> DasEi: oks thanks
<yeahyeahyeah> nvm got it
<GaLAXY_XZ> This is really annoying :/ i just cant get dbus to start in my chroot
<DasEi> DenisMcMahon: good netting then :)
<DenisMcMahon> dasei indeed an ty for all your help :):):):):)
<GaLAXY_XZ> quite clueless why im getting failed to open selinux context error in my chroot as i have /proc mounted
<pauru> Hi all
<lisandros> hi got a  problem with ubundu 10.10 and pc acer:aspire 5672wlmi it probably doesnt recognise  some drivers
<doodoo> i have a laptop with ATI card. can i run natty on it?
<Andy-at-home> is anyone familiar with Hypervm and can give me some help on using the DNS feature?
<cx42net> Hello!
<DasEi> doodoo: I think so
<lisandros> h
<DasEi> doodoo: simply try a live usb (or cd)
<cx42net> When I boot my computer, I can see that my raid status is critical but it's too fast I can't read what the problem is. If I goes in the configuration manager, there is no indication of what the problem could be, is there a command line or an application that could show me the state of the raid please ?
<bullgard> Why is there a line in /etc/passwd,  which starts with "man"? Why does the program man to identify itself at the system and possibly authenticate?
<DasEi> cx42net: softraid mirror ?
<doodoo> ok
<Kruptein> hm odd,  I have this in my personal crontab  * * * * * /usr/bin/deditor     but the program never runs,   its' the only line in the crontab   so am I doing something wrong?
<DasEi> doodoo: else there also is new compatibility list
<cx42net> DasEi, well I think, I configured it after the bios has booted and use dmraid under ubuntu
<DasEi> cx42net: raid 1 fakeraid so ?
<doodoo> DasEi, compatibility list? whats that?
<DasEi> doodoo: second, searching link
<doodoo> DasEi, ok
<cx42net> DasEi, exactly! (I'm googling and just find the exact name :p)
<lisandros> hi got a  problem with ubundu 10.10 and pc acer:aspire 5672wlmi it probably doesnt recognise  some drivers
<vahid> how can i fix this error?
<vahid>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cx42net> DasEi, do you have any idea on how I could fix it ?
<DasEi> doodoo: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/ubuntu-hardware-compatability-list-hcl/
<doodoo> DasEi, thanks will check it out XD
<DasEi> cx42net: you can fsck both drives, unmounted, from a live system
<DasEi> vahid: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cx42net> DasEi,what I need is to resync both disc
<DasEi> cx42net: that is done by bios utility in your case, is why, apart from hard-raid, I tend to softraid
<cx42net> DasEi, and do you know how I can do that ?
<cx42net> DasEi, does I only have to remove the raid and remake it ?
<DasEi> cx42net: I don't  know your chip, and prbly you will loose data, time to backup
<cx42net> DasEi, yay!
<b0o-supermario> Hi suckers
<pauru> hi
<b0o-supermario> What is preferred license of ubuntu?
<pauru> What do you mean?
<DasEi> cx42net: consider a mdadm-setup, case reinstall
<b0o-supermario> Preferred license
<b0o-supermario> Gpl or bsd or x11 or apache?
<pauru> Licence for what?
<pauru> I think is GPL, not sure though
<lisandros> hi got a  problem with ubundu 10.10 and pc acer:aspire 5672wlmi it probably doesnt recognise  some drivers
<Bilz> hello. can someone help me with converting ps to pdf. im trying use ps2pdf but it converts it to a pdf half the size of the ps on the page
<cx42net> DasEi, well, I'm gonna reboot and see what I can do. Thanks for your help
<DasEi> cx42net: unless you have real weak hardware (proc) , it's much metter to controll than this fake raid
<DasEi> better*
<pauru> You can always google it :P
<b0o-supermario> Gpl can't feed 95% programmers' family
<b0o-supermario> I can't google it
<yeahyeahyeah> b0o-supermario, yes it can
<phoenixsampras1> help ! how to test ldap binding string by command line?
<acicula> b0o-supermario: dont troll, and to answer your question they are all very different, if its for a buisness consider consulting an expert/lawyer
<b0o-supermario> I am an anti-stallman activist
<yeahyeahyeah> then leave and use windows
<acicula> b0o-supermario: and you are free to be one, but not here
<bullgard> b0o-supermario: Do not troll here.
<DasEi> ..
<b0o-supermario> I think open source and proprietary should help each other and focus on developing technology instead of dumping each other
<acicula> !ot | b0o-supermario
<ubottu> b0o-supermario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<b0o-supermario> Answer me and i'll leave
<DasEi> !ot | b0o-supermario
<b0o-supermario> This is ubuntu related: which is most preferred license?
<Pici> b0o-supermario: Its not support related.
<lisandros>  hi got a  problem with ubundu 10.10 and pc acer:aspire 5672wlmi it probably doesnt recognise  some drivers
<DasEi> !details | lisandros
<ubottu> lisandros: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DasEi> lisandros: some hardware not detected ?
<b0o-supermario> O.o
<lisandros> ubottu i cant see videos on youtube /i cant use ma camera on skype and i cant play HoN...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> lisandros: so other issue :
<DasEi> lisandros: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras cheese
<lisandros> can u tell it more simple im a noob:P
<DasEi> lisandros: ubott.. is th channel ro-bot , triggered by "!", sure, nvm
<DasEi> lisandros: open a terminal
<DasEi> lisandros: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras cheese
<DasEi> lisandros: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zowki> How can I use rsync to merge 2 directories without creating new directories in the destination? (merge only existing directories in destination)
<coz_> if you are planning to play DVD's  you want to also run     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<DasEi> lisandros: which distro are you using ?
<pauru> He is using 10.10
<lisandros> cant do it
<lisandros> cant copy
<lisandros> w8 a sec
<DasEi> lisandros: :)
<b0o-supermario> Ubottu: o.o
<coz_> zowki,   not sure but did you read through t his?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<zowki> coz_: yes i read it but i cant find the option i described
<coz_> mmm
<bullgard> Why is there a line in /etc/passwd,  which starts with "man"? Why does the program man to identify itself at the system and possibly authenticate?
<coz_> zowki,   ok if no one here can help try the ##linux channel  ,, someone there might know...but it is a bit slower than this channel...so ask and just hang out
<lisandros> ok i m w8ing to finish install
<DasEi> zowki: or #debian, you can grep/pipe the syntax. but I also haven't this handy, #bash is there, too
<acicula> bullgard: it cant authenticate as
<acicula> bullgard: if you look in /etc/passwd none of the system account have a password set, or a shell. which means you cant authenticate as that user. However you, or another program, can become that user
<bullgard> acicula: You did not answer my question.
<acicula> bullgard: the seperate system accounts are listed because of various reasons, man needs to be able to store formatted man pages
<acicula> *separate
<Abhijit> what does it mean when some website in browser shows striked https? is it security threat?
<KJBobo> Anyone know how to clear wifi cache password?
<maya_> my mousepad isn't working, help!
<jrib> bullgard: see: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch12.en.html#s-faq-os-users
<acicula> KJBobo: click on the network applet and click edit connections
<bentkus_> there is always a turn off turn on function for mousepads
<DasEi> lisandros: say when done, flash should work then, and don't get overhelmed, but work through : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat
<lisandros> ok
<KJBobo> acicula - ok, i'll check it out, can it be done through command line?
<Avasz> can i ask question about xubuntu here?
<Avasz> actually it maybe ubuntu question too..... how to disable drag and drop in xubuntu?
<acicula> KJBobo: yeah i think its stored in the gnome registry so gconftool can probably unset it too (google)
<KJBobo> acicula - thanks bud!
<bullgard> jrib: Thank you very much for your help.
<backboxuser> hii
<DasEi> lisandros: I gtg in some time, flash working now ?
<lisandros> The installation in the terminal hasn't finished it just stuck
<lisandros>  I rebooted and now i have some problems while running the command
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<DasEi1> lisandros ?
<pauru> DasEi1, Dude, it did't work for some reason it stuck
<DasEi1> pauru: is this lisandros ?
<pauru> DasEi1, I am his friend
<Connor93> Ubuntu is amazing <3
<DasEi1> pauru: ic, well interrupting apt was a bad idea
<Radiobuzz> hi there, is anyone here familiar with mesa and dri? I'm needing some help
<pauru> DasEi1, Yeah... anyway this is the output http://pastebin.com/LPGGnvzE
<DasEi1> pauru: rather patiences in first time, then correcting sources
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: it's better if you just ask your questin, if someone knows, they will respond
<usuario> usuario
<Radiobuzz> ok then :)
<Radiobuzz> after compiling the lastest mesa and installing it, xserver refuses to go up
<DasEi1> pauru: TAB to get ok, so no stuck at all
<ylmfos> one
<Radiobuzz> I have the latest dri and intel drivers
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: why did you update the mesa component ?
<Radiobuzz> and everything went well while compiling mesa
<Radiobuzz> because I want to try something with the latest version
<acicula> Radiobuzz: thats sortof expected
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: what did you want to try ?
<Radiobuzz> I have the correct kernel and xorg version
<Avasz> how to disable drang and drop... through command or gui.
<DasEi1> pauru:  I gtg soon, tell lisandros : sudo dpkg --configure -a , then the update/grade again, mind want to find fastest mirror by synaptic
<ikonia> Avasz: drag and drop is not a feature you disable, it's part of the desktop
<Radiobuzz> well, I want to try the opengl support on this new version
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> vakibetiko
<Avasz> ikonia, but this is irritating me... or.. can it be driver issue too?
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: did you look at it's support/compatability to the xorg version ubuntu is using
<ikonia> Avasz: wht is irritating to you ?
<pauru> DasEi1, ok so i will tell him to run first "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras cheese"
<Radiobuzz> well, mesa needs xorg 1.5 or superior
<Avasz> ikonia, this is something like drag and drop.. it tries to drag and drop anything i click.. hyperlinks.. icons.. etc etc.
<Radiobuzz> I checked synaptic and apparently my version is indeed superior to that
<DasEi1> pauru: yes, and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, and TAb-key lets you jump to the OK buttons
<ikonia> Avasz: don't drag and drop then
<DasEi1> TAB*
<Avasz> ikonia, can it be related to my touchpad/eraser head drivers?
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: look in the xorg logs then see why it refuses to start
<ikonia> Avasz: I have no idea
<Avasz> ikonia, no. i dont drag and drop.. it just does it.. whatever i click.
<Radiobuzz> yeah, I checked that but I didn't saw anything useful
<Radiobuzz> let me put it online so you can check it
<coraxx> Here is an odd question...  I have a problem with SSH.  When I connect to a remote computer through a VPN-connection, I can only run commands in the SSH session that has one-line responses ...except 'grep'.  i.e. and can write 'ls -all | grep r' and get a response, but no response when writing just 'ls' ...can't edit files with nano or view them with 'cat' ...what is the problem ?
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: I don't want to check it
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: what did the log say was the reason for startup failure ?
<Radiobuzz> it said that no screens were found
<ikonia> coraxx: what happens when you type "ls"
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: yes, but there should be an error before that explaining why no screens are found,
<coraxx> ikonia: the cursor freezes after the command line after I hit 'Enter'
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: any WW warnings or EE errors ?
<ikonia> coraxx: sounds like the remote machine is having a problem
<ikonia> coraxx: does it ever "un freeze"
<coraxx> ikonia: probably ...but what kind ?
<Radiobuzz> no, not really, I'm checking again
<ikonia> coraxx: what is the linux version you are sshing into
<coraxx> ikonia: no...it freezes completly ...can't even 'Ctrl-C' the session ...I have to close the whole Terminal window.
<Radiobuzz> the only EE line says "no devices detected"
<coraxx> ikonia: Ubuntu lucid lynx 10.04.2
<Radiobuzz> everything before that seems correct
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: ok, so there is the problem
<ikonia> coraxx: and what linux version are you sshing from
<cronus> Avasz, try changing the settings in system > preferenses > mouse
<coraxx> ikonia: I have tried both Maverick and Lucid  (don't think its a client issue tho ...I just have multiple workstations here)
<ikonia> coraxx: look in the syslogs on the remote machines, it's also possible it's the vpn link
<ikonia> coraxx: routing also ?
<DasEi1> lisandros: getting by ?
<coraxx> ikonia: I have issues in viewing files remotely ...as I can't 'cat' them .... if I know what I'm looking for I can 'grep' it and get a response.
<DasEi1> pauru > lisandros
<Radiobuzz> ikonia, what should I do?
<Avasz> cronus, tried it already. not working. how can i find what is my mouse hardware. lshw?
<ikonia> coraxx: obvious things, error, warning etc
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: debug why Xorg can't see any devices
<coraxx> ikonia: if it was a routing problem the VPN-connection wouldn't be stable and there would be other symptoms is remote controlling it ...however the issue is very consistent.
<cronus> Avasz, yes. if it is a usb mous you can use lsusb as well
<Radiobuzz> ok, how can I do it?
<ikonia> coraxx: yes, routing is unlikly
<coraxx> ikonia: (oh...when I say specific things I meant...a specific search-string)
<Avasz> cronus, my laptop has one trackpoint and touchpad too
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: if you're not in a position to understand how to debug X, why are you testing xorg components ?
<ikonia> Radiobuzz: I'll let you work out the debugging,
<pauru> DasEil: He did it, but it still doesn't work
<Radiobuzz> how very helpful
<DasEi1> lisandros:what's up ?
<lisandros> I did it but is still doesn't work
<cronus> Avasz, and you have the same problem with both of these?
<lisandros> DasEil:I did it but is still doesn't work
<Avasz> cronus, yes.
<coraxx> ikonia: the next best answer I'm looking for is a way of defining the problem, so I can go on a search.  It's just so weird to describe :-)
<lisandros> DasEi1, i did it but didnt worked
<DasEi1> lisandros: you installed restricted extras and still have no youtube (aka flash ) ?
<tim___> Did I do it right?
<lisandros> DasEi1, yes..
<budington42> I think so...
<DasEi1> lisandros: sudo apt-get update, no errors ?
<toto654> hello everyone, i created a partition, but ubuntu doesn't give me the right to access..how i change that
<lisandros> DasEi1, no errors here
<coraxx> toto654: the right ? ....has the partition been formated ?
<DasEi1> lisandros: strange , then : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<toto654> coraxx: yes formated...and mounted
<lisandros> DasEi1,  unable
<coraxx> toto654: if its mounted, in what way are you denied access ?
<DasEi1> lisandros: why ?
<cronus> Avasz, I used to have the same problem with a high precision mouse, cant remember how I solved it though :(
<lisandros> lisandros@lisandros-Aspire-5670:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lisandros> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lisandros> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lisandros> lisandros@lisandros-Aspire-5670:~$ ^C
<FloodBot3> lisandros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi1> lisandros: synaptics open ? other apt running ?
<lisandros> DasEi1,  i has synoptic open sry..
<DasEi1> nvm, try again
<lisandros> DasEi1, done
<DasEi1> lisandros: tube  ?
<lisandros> DasEi1, still doesnt working youtube videos and ma drivers are like non exist
<DasEi1> lisandros: which browser ?
<toto654> coraxx: sorry i was away for a mn, trying to put files in that partition, i'm not allowed
<lisandros> DasEi1, mozzila
<lisandros> DasEi1, The list is empty in my System/Administration/Additional Drivers
<coraxx> toto654: ok, no worries :-) ...I think its probably a mounting issue ...did you mount as root  (using sudo) ? ...or did you mount it manually as a user ?
<DasEi1> lisandros: firefox ? should do the job now.. , yes, that's for propitary hardwaredriveers, but if your display is fine, that's not the matter
<DasEi1> lisandros: start ff from terminal, call youtube-vid and check the output in trml
<nixil> anyone can tell me how to express the 3rd to the 6th charactors of the filename to the last with regular expression?
<ugliefrog> omg i didnt know you could access another machine on the network from the terminal....ive been running vnc this whole time...Im trying to figure out the nfs file system ..(Pain)
<lisandros> i did it
<DasEi1> ugliefrog: which purpose ? nfs internal if fine, not recommended via inet
<red2kic> ugliefrog: Install ssh. Use "Connect To Server: SSH" -- That's it.
<coraxx> ugliefrog: using SSH is the usual way to remote access a machine ... and SCP to copy files via SSH from one machine to another
<DasEi1> lisandros: pastie of terminal ?
<lisandros> DasEi1,  i did it and error occured
<iceroot> nixil: #bash
<toto654> coraxx:  again sorry, now i'm back for good, as a user
<ugliefrog> DasEi1, Im trying to mount directories on box a so i can see them all the time on box b
<coraxx> toto654: which type of filesystem did you create the partition as ?
<lisandros> DasEi1, lisandros@lisandros-Aspire-5670:~$ firefox
<lisandros> ###!!! [Parent][RPCChannel] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<lisandros> ^C
<lisandros> lisandros@lisandros-Aspire-5670:~$
<FloodBot3> lisandros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jj995> a system crashed and in the /var/log/messages file is kernel: [192471.714715] Assertion failed in ../../../../../../../../drivers/2d/lnx/fgl/drm/kernel/hal_r6xx.c at line: 75.  I can't find the file -- anybody know what this message means?
<ginnn> how do I generate a xorg.conf file?
<DasEi1> !paste | lisandros
<ubottu> lisandros: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi1> lisandros: left link first link of above message ..
<DasEi1> lisandros: copy from terminal, paste into browser, press post, give url from browser here
<toto654> coraxx: thats what it is, on the partition's property, it tells me onnly roots have the rights
<lisandros> http://pastebin.com/GsT6vVQe
<lisandros> DasEi1, http://pastebin.com/GsT6vVQe
<coraxx> toto654: yep, that's what I thought :-)
<hannes__> hey guys, could someone help me with this? i can't login at console login prompt
<toto654> coraxx: the thing is i have no idea how to fix that lol
<elFidel> hannes__: "define" can't login
<coraxx> toto654: is it a removable drive ?
<hannes__> i can't type special characters at login prompt
<hannes__> with weak passwords it works
<toto654> coraxx: no its on the pc
<coraxx> toto654: (and what filesystem is it?)
<DasEi1> lisandros: does ff start up at all ?
<toto654> coraxx: ext4
<lisandros> DasEi1,  yeah it does
<DasEi1> lisandros: and error comes up when launching the vid or just at starting, already ?
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi.
<dcorbin_wrk> What's the "right" way to determine which version of a package is installed from the command line?
<lisandros> DasEi1,  it just starts
<LiquidDemocracy> I just installed the latest google earth 6 on Ubuntu 64 bit 10.10. However when I click on the program nothing happens. I restarted but nothing... Any idea?
<jrib> dcorbin_wrk: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  is one right way
<DasEi1> dcorbin_wrk: apt-cache show PacketName
<DasEi1> policy, yes
<coraxx> toto654: ok ... you can unmount a try to remount it by using Gnome ...in user-context.   or ... you can't mount using root (sudo) but with some parameters that defines the user, group and rights (those info can also be put into the 'fstab'-file, if you want the drive mounting at a specific point automatically on every startup)
<lisandros> DasEi1, youtube videos still doesnt work
<coraxx> toto654: oops...meant " or ... you can"
<toto654> coraxx: nothing simpler?
<[TK]D-Fender> LiquidDemocracy: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<coraxx> toto654: mount in gnome ...while beeing a user...is the simplest ...don't think it can get simpler than that :-)
<DasEi1> lisandros: that's aproblem with firefox then, and for now I run out of time. install midori for a quick fix, the channel is around, too, I'll be back in ~ 2h
<[TK]D-Fender> LiquidDemocracy: "When installing GoogleEarth 6 (instead of 5) on ubuntu 10.10, the procedure is the same as described in this post plus this fundamental step: ~$ sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<DasEi1> sudo apt-get install midori
<DasEi1> lisandros: ^
<lisandros> DasEi1,  ok but Heroes Of Newearth still doesnt work:P
<toto654> coraxx: thats what i did in the first place
<lisandros> DasEi1,  i will probably be on
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through microsoft ISA server
<ugliefrog> I need help translating this in old guy learning linux terms plz http://pastebin.com/JccLJypt
<coraxx> toto654: but when you clicked on the drive, that proberly said something like '123 GB Filesystem' were you automatically prompted for a password, to run the mounting process as root ?
<toto654> coraxx: it open the folder...i see lost and found in there....but when i try to move files...its denied
<LiquidDemocracy> [TK]D-Fender, thx
<toto654> coraxx: i will unmount/mount again...
<toto654> coraxx: still the same...permission denied
<coraxx> toto654: ok...so you were not prompted.  Ok then ... I would try to change the root of the new partition's read/write access of the new partition ...by doing a chmod  (which you have to run as root) ...by the way, is the drive mounted at /media/something ?
<sword_less> hi, I want to move my "/home" directory to a new partition. I want to use" usermod" command: usermod -d /home -m [the new directory]. is that the right way?
<toto654> coraxx: yep, media...
<acicula> sword_less: it would, but why break from the /home/<yourusername> convention?
<erUSUL> !separatehome | sword_less
<ubottu> sword_less: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<toto654> coraxx: i hate the chmod cmd
<coraxx> toto654: you are probably running in to some small difficulties, because the drive is not considered removable.  So the system wants a little info from you about how the drive should be accessed and with what rights.
<Pitel> Is there any C library for sound filters? We have to code sound equalizer at school.
<LiquidDemocracy> [TK]D-Fender, it does not work
<LiquidDemocracy> [TK]D-Fender, same problem
<jrib> Pitel: try ##c
<LiquidDemocracy> [TK]D-Fender, what do I enter for debian package in the last step?
<zerium1> I'm on ubuntu 10.4 LTS trying reinstall coucdb and the init.d script is gone...
<zerium1> err couchdb
<coraxx> toto654: (be careful ...only use chmod on the mounted partition...and _not_ the root of you systems filesystem)
<acicula> zerium1: maybe in /etc/init/ ?
<dime_br> Alguem pode me ajudar com hd corrompido? (minha /home esta criptografada)
<jrib> zerium1: your question?
<dime_br> Sorry...
<zerium1> jrib: can i reinstall and have apt regenerate the init.d?
<toto654> coraxx: last time i used chmod cmd, i had to reinstall ubuntu
<sword_less> so you mean is should be like:usermod -d /home/swordless -m /dev/sda8/home/swordless. "swordless" is my username.
<jrib> zerium1: easiest way is to purge the package, then reinstall
<[TK]D-Fender> LiquidDemocracy: I only Googled up that guide for you since it had some specific exceptions listed for it.  Scrol through the whole bit, and google up virtually the exact question you asked.  I saw a lot fo guides and reports for how to fix for your situation.
<zerium1> jrib: i tired that...
<zerium1> jrib: i'll try again though...
<dime_br> Somebody can help-me with a hdd corrupted? (home folder is crypted)
<jrib> zerium1: why is the file gone anyway?
<coraxx> toto654: I donno know if can use nautilus ...but you can start up nautilus with 'sudo nautilus' ...then you have root-privi. ...then you can navigate to you mounting-point ...a maybe change the properties there.
<toto654> coraxx: i try that
<zerium1> jrib: i accidentally deleted it when trying to upgrade from backports...
<BCS-Satori> Does anyone know the maximum number of drives recommended in a mdadm raid 5 before the IO gets to high?
<jrib> sword_less: the command you pasted makes no sense, please do not run it on your system
<coraxx> toto654: (be careful tho ...use nautilus in root-mode with caution)
<jrib> zerium1: k, anyway purging and installing will restore the file
<zerium1> jrib: stupid i know... i should have just backed it up
<Pitel> jrib: it is a sound library? it looks like mix of C++ and C# :]
<zerium1> jrib: i did apitude remove package --purge
<jrib> Pitel: no, I mean try the ##c channel on this network
<zerium1> and an reinstall... file didn't come back
<jrib> zerium1: erm, I don't think that's valid syntax for aptitude
<manufort> bjr a tous
<hannes__> hello, i can not login via console prompt because i can't type special characters in console. in X (with gdm) it works fine.
<zerium1> jrib: purge first?
<zerium1> or purge after?
<jrib> zerium1: the syntax is « aptitude purge PACKAGE »
<toto654> coraxx: initialy i made that partition for arch, but during the installation, i made a mistake, and i lost everything, had to go on live cd to get to my pc lol, but now i have use for that partition
<zerium1> jrib: thx trying that now
<manufort> pourquoi ma cle usb ne fonctionne pas svp
<jrib> !fr | manufort
<ubottu> manufort: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zerium1> jrib: after i purge couch is still running...
<ubontu> ohai
<zerium1> jrib: do i need to reboot the box?
<ubontu> I would like to know how to disable some kernel modules needed for an app on load, and only load em when this app is about to be launched. Is this even possible?
<jrib> zerium1: probably because there's no init script...
<zerium1> jrib: ok rebooting...
<oisteink> Trying to get Picasa showing in 10.10 netbook launcher. google search result said use AWN - but it's not showhing up. Is there any other way to make a custom icon in launcher?
<toto654> coraxx: Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: « net usershare » error 255 : net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares.
<toto654> coraxx: i made that partition on windows...thats the problem no?
<cdtank> i am trying to insdtall 10.10 32-bit via usb using universal usb installer./.. i am getting "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system." when i boot up trough usb stick
<coraxx> toto654: yes, than can cause a part of the problem
<cdtank> the laptop is a new thinkpad w510
<coraxx> coraxx: how did you create an ext4 partition in Windows if I may ask ?
<cdtank> any pointers?
<toto654> coraxx: i created the partition on windows...than i formatted in linux
<coraxx> toto654: ok ... then not a big problem.
<axscode> hi i wonder whats the best gui-based apps to format my other partition?
<coraxx> axscode: GParted
<axscode> thanks
<Logan_> !gparted | axscode
<ubottu> axscode: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bitr> hi i've got a problem with my atheros ar242x in ubuntu
<toto654> coraxx: i changed the parameters in sudo nautilus...still denied access...:-/
<axscode> if i reformat my /dev/sda1 and my linux runs on /dev/sda3 , my boot sector will never touch right? i still able to boot on my linux.?
<zerium1> jrib: gah rebooted and now i cant ssh
<ikonia> toto654: gksudo nautilus
<Logan_> !atheros | bitr
<ubottu> bitr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bitr> i read i have to install some drivers
<toto654> ikonia: trying that
<coraxx> toto654: did you remount ?
<ikonia> toto654: that won't effect permissions, it's just the correct way to launch it
<bitr> ok
<Potato> hello, anybody cool with alpine?
<bitr> but i read i have to install compat-wireless
<Logan_> !anyone | Potato
<ubottu> Potato: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bitr> i don't know how to install i decompress on desktop what i have to do
<[TK]D-Fender> axscode: Formatting of partitions has nothing to do with the boot-loader.
<axscode> thanks
<Logan_> Potato: are you talking about the Alpine Linux distro?
<Potato> Logan_, alpine error: imap.gmail.com     reason for failure is---ssl negotiation failed
<[TK]D-Fender> axscode: As long as your bootloader points to where it should, yuo should be fine
<Logan_> Potato: oh, the mailserver
<Potato> nope, email-client
<Logan_> *client
<Logan_> yeah
<axscode> thanks D, one more think vbox under linux, runing win7 will be fine? any thought about its degrade of performance?
<zerium1> which kernel should i be using for 10.4 lts on an amd?
<toto654> ikonia: ok it works, but without using gksudo and with changing parameters i still have access denied
<toto654> ikonia: i will have to use gksudo all the time...it doesn't bother me
<malk> r
<ikonia> it's the correct way to launch it
<toto654> ikonia: thank you so much
<malk> welcome
<jrib> zerium1: -generic on the desktop -server on the server
<cerebellum> hi, is there a way to improve stability of Banshee Media Player?
<[TK]D-Fender> axscode: Well if you virtualize anything the of course ti will run shlower than native...
<axscode> but im not sure if adobe photoshop cs4 will run on virtual box
<cdtank> i am trying to insdtall 10.10 32-bit via usb using universal usb installer./.. i am getting "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system." when i boot up trough usb stick
<cdtank> any pointers?
<dime_br> someone can help-me to access my encrypted folder with a live cd?
<[TK]D-Fender> axeConsidered using Wine?
<[TK]D-Fender> axscode: Considered using Wine?
<axscode> i hope wine can support adobe cs4 photoshop, without any glitches
<ret> i've got an atheros as network interface controller in ubuntu
<Potato> Logan_, alpine error: imap.gmail.com     reason for failure is---ssl negotiation failed>what is it?
<[TK]D-Fender> dime_br: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<axscode> found some forum.. aint nice.
<ret> my internet connection does not work
<ret> i read i have to install compat wireless driver
<[TK]D-Fender> ret: Then this conversation is my most interesting hallucination today ;)
<ret> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<ret> why hallucination?
<ret> sorry i'm not a newbie
<ret> maybe i said something funny :)
<[TK]D-Fender> ret: You did.  You said your internet connection doesn't work ... to an IRC channel :)
<ret> :D
<jrib> !encrypted > dime_br
<ubottu> dime_br, please see my private message
<ret> that's true!
<ret> (but not on this computer)
<ret> it doesn't work on my laptop
<toto654> ikonia: i have a question...everything is fine, but i put some files in there, than for testing i put in to the trash bin, but my trash bin is empty...where does it go
<Potato> no reply on alpine .....
<suee> hey . is there any picture editor software like photoshop for ubuntu ?
<bigbang> gimp
<jrib> suee: gimp
<bullgard> hannes_'man locale': "The locale program writes information about the current locale environment, or all locales, to standard output." What is a "locale environment"?
<gcristian> hello guys, does anybody know a command to gather the disk volume name ?
<Potato> sorry for people who got washed away with my question
<gcristian> or ID... something that could identify the harddisk i'm on
<ret> anyway i want to install drivers. I found'em here but how can i do to install it? i decompressed them on desktop
<suee> already try it . but its less functional :(
<ret> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<bullgard> Potato: GParted
<jrib> suee: in what way?
<ret> any suggestion?
<Potato> bullgard , you mean gparted... partition manager?
<bullgard> Potato: Yes.
<jrib> !wireless > ret
<ubottu> ret, please see my private message
<Potato> why ? to wipe out my HDD
<Potato> ?
<ret> ubottu i already read waht you send me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Potato> !alpine
<ret> but anyway i've to fix my problem
<cutiyar_> how to mount erased disk ??
<ret> anyone can help me^
<ret> ?
<bullgard> Potato: I addressed you errorneously.
<jrib> ret: what card do you have?
<Potato> who else is Potato ?
<ret> atheros ar242x
<bullgard> gcristian:  : GParted
<Potato> damn
<Krycek> patoto
<stag-reseau7> hi there
<ret> jrib i need ath5k right?
<cutiyar_> how to mount erased disk ??
<stag-reseau7> wassup everybody
<ret> i mean for atheros ar242x
<Krycek> nah
<ret> jrib: I read this guide http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/ but i cannot install the packet can you help me?
<jrib> ret: I'm reading
<ret> ok
<fairuz> Hi, I want to use request_irq but have no idea what to put in the irq number?
<v4nelle> guys anybody with floola and ubuntu?
<jrib> ret: In the meantime, have you checked System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers yet?
<Pumpkin-> recommended video cards if I want a hassle free life with X. Is the advice still "buy nvidia" ?.
<AnubArack> wow KDE looks badass ....
<bullgard> 'man locale': "The locale program writes information about the current locale environment, or all locales, to standard output." What is a "locale environment"?
<jrib> bullgard: the current settings of your locale?
<ret> jrib yes
<jrib> ret: and?
<genii-around> bullgard: If you just type locale without arguments it shows you
<llutz_> bullgard: "info locale" "man 7 locale"
<ret> jrib: yes there are drivers for atheros currently working
<jrib> ret: ok, and the issue is?
<ret> but I can't see any wireless connection available
<Potato> hello genii-around , for some unknown reasons i could not open the link you gave me last time, could you plz help me with alpine?
<jrib> ret: did you reboot after enabling the drivers there?
<ret> yes many times! :)
<jrib> ret: well compat-wireless is in the repositories (apt-cache search compat-wireless) but my guess is that that's what's being used by Additional Drivers anyway
<roland> where do I find firefox's plugin folder?
<jrib> roland: why?
<ammstng> how can i keep ubuntu from freezing up?
<ret> jrib: anyway if i don't have this path system-admin.-add. drivers but i have syst-adm-hardware drivers
<speedy> AptonCd any one use it is it good to make cd or dvd's from this by adding and removing what is needed
<compdoc> ammstng, usually, its not ubuntu
<notjohn> is it possible to run apt-get install <pkg> and restrict it to a specific repo in sources.list.d ?
<jrib> ret: that's fine, you're on lucid then?
<ammstng> what is it then?
<compdoc> bad ram, bad motherboard, bad psu
<jrib> notjohn: see if -t does what you want (man apt-get)
<ret> ad here i can see support for atheros wireless lan card
<dime_br> [TK]D-Fender, on "ecryptfs-mount-private" I received: "mount: Operation not permitted"
<speedy> aptoncd like a repo of installed software
<switch88> hey
<ret> driver activated and in use
<roland> jrib: flash10 64bit
<dime_br> this is the problem
<switch88> im runnning backtrack 4, and i wanna use two monitors, any ideas?
<jrib> roland: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jrib> !backtrack | switch88
<ubottu> switch88: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ammstng> none are bad, slow processor gona upgrade to dual 3G
<switch88> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Polarina> The icons in the top panel to the right in GNOME are showing up on the right side of the clock, instead of the left side like in the default installation. How can I move them back?
<speedy> the software in aptoncd is good from one machine to another just burn cd or dvd and add it to software sources to install on another box?
<ret> jrib: i think i should install compat wireless as you can see from the guide i posted
<jrib> ret: compat-wireless is in the repositories.  You can check if it's already installed
<speedy> is it safe to remove apt-cache?
<speedy> can the apt-cache be backed up
<Jubei> howdy guys. Can somebody tell me how I can run that console utility that guesses your keyboard layout? the one that runs during installation
<speedy> if  needed later
<ret> jrib: Where i have to go? maybe in synaptic package manager?
<jrib> ret: sure
<mauro__> ciao
<acicula> speedy: its part of the apt package which cant(shouldnt) be uninstalled
<mauro__> hi there!!!
<mauro__> I hv
<speedy> acicula : thanks
<mauro__> I have a problem with a cron tab some one could you help me?
<llutz_> speedy: are you talking about the program "apt-cache" or apt's cache (the data pool)?
<speedy> Ailurus app shows clean apt: cache frees 500mbytes
<ret> jrib: there isn't
<jrib> ret: there isn't what?
<speedy> apt-cache i think
<ret> jrib: compat wireless to install
<acicula> ooh speedy i misunderstood then, its safe to clean the cache of apt
<Senix> Guest7148: lrn2nick
<acicula> speedy: i thought you ment removing the apt-cache program, which is something different
<speedy> acicula this is just a place it holds apps i have installed using apt-get on command line
<speedy> no not to remove it
<jrib> ret: what is the output of: aptitude search 'compat-wireless'
<Guest7148> hi guys when i trying to parse wrong php code my apache returns 500 ( not returns where is the error ) i've opened error_reporting from my php.ini what can i do for it?
<acicula> speedy: yeah, apt-get clean will clean out the cache
<mauro__> I want to change a gnome background with a script csh but the program works only if I run by the bash with nohup or crontab dosen't work..
<speedy> sorry
<Zoppa1> does anyone have a way to fix a broken update of the tzdata package?
<mazdok> hi there
<mazdok> I have a problem with this Makefile
<mazdok> http://pastebin.com/2CnvdCMh
<Cody3290> hi. In firestarter, what is the difference between the preferred packet rejection methods, and what are the pro's and con's of each one? Drop Silently or Reject with Error  Packet?
<Wartoghex> hi guys when i trying to parse wrong php code my apache returns 500 ( not returns where is the error ) i've opened error_reporting from my php.ini what can i do for it?
<Senix> Do you have all the dependancies? mazdok
<mazdok> does anyone know how can I link the two files?
<ret> jrib: nothing i mean it appears a new command line
<mauro__> I want to change a gnome background with a script csh but the program works only if I run by the bash with nohup or crontab dosen't work..
<jrib> ret: that's pretty strange
<mazdok> Senix, yes it's a simple makefile (3 files, 1 .h and 2 .cc)
<ret> jrib:yap
<d1gital> Is Ubuntu Light available to end-users yet?  Will it ever be?
<Senix> mazdok: you should be fine, unless theres a problem with the code, thats the only thing that your pastebin shows.
<bullgard> jribI'm sorry but I have to leave.
<jrib> ret: pastebin your sources.list
<ret> jrib: but i've downloaded compat wireless from that link i posted
<jrib> ret: like I've told you, they are in the repositories
<jrib> ret: look: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compat-wireless&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<mazdok> Senix, uhm the problem is that one of that files depend on the other so compiling it I get an error
<Pumpkin-> Cody3290: exactly what it sounds like. "Drop" means just through the packet away totally. "Reject" means send back an ICMP error telling the host connecting that it isn't allowed to.
<ret> yes but now i'm on a computer and here internet works
<mauro__> someone can have some suggestion? please
<mazdok> Senix, /home/dany/ToCompile/kinect-apps-playground-fingertip-detection/simple_gesture.cc:313: undefined reference to `FeatureExtractor::Process(unsigned char*, int const*, int)'
<mazdok> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<mazdok> make: *** [simple_gesture] Error 1
<ret> in my laptop it doesn't work
<jrib> ret: plug in ethernet
<speedy> can the cache b backed up its the apps installed using apt-get on command line coorect? then in the AptonCD uses the apt-cache to make CD's or DVD's correct? if so one could make the backups to cd or dvd then clean the apt-cache out ?
<ret> so maybe i have to update to see it in the repository
<Senix> mazdok: oh i see, ok so you need to contact the developer for that, or there should be a FAQ you can read, I don't have that certain package at hand so i can't help you, i apologive
<Senix> *apologize
<Zoppa1> ret: I had the a similar prob with my laptop...ethernet cable ...dl drivers for wireless
<jrib> ret: anyway, once you do that, you should be able to grab linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic .  That gets you compat-wireless.  Whether or not that solves your actual problem, I do not know
<mazdok> Senix, thx anyway
<mazdok> :)
<scoup> hi
<ret> yes but i don't know where my ethernet wire
<dime_br> someone can help-me to access my encrypted folder from a live cd? I just do it http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ but, on ecryptfs-mount-private I got  "mount: Operation not permitted"
<ret> i'm going to search it
<jrib> ret: borrow the one on your desktop :)
<scoup> can i get some help in iptables?
<genii-around> Potato: Apologies, but I can't help right now, work is needing me away from my computer too much.
<McQueen> hi i want to record live stream video for http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/  how can i record this stream?
<jrib> scoup: you should ask a specific question, but if you want help with writing iptables rules, #iptables is likely a better bet
<ret> if i won't find it i'll do
<scoup> ктонить может помочь с iptables? *)
<Zoppa1> ret: just plug the laptop in with the ethernet from your desktop into the ethernet port should be on the side or back of the laptop
<jrib> scoup: english here please
<mauro__> I want to change a gnome background with a script csh but the program works only if I run by the bash with nohup or crontab dosen't work..
<Pumpkin-> Recommendations for hassle free video cards ?. Nvidia 8600S's seem okay ?
<ret> i know zoppal, i don't have two wire!
<ret> :D
<jrib> Pumpkin-: should be okay
<cloversg> Hiz, I'm looking for help in booting 10.04 off RAID5.  Somehow I am unable to install grub2 on the system.  Can anyone help?
<ret> jrib: anyway i'll do but i have to closed my connection with you i'll come back later
<jrib> ret: ok, good luck
<Pumpkin-> jrib: thanks. I've not run X for years and I'm way out of date on desktop linux in general
<Zoppa1> ret just unplug the wire from the back of the desktop and use that one...it has a connection right?
<bl4ckcomb> does anyone know a QR code reader (using webcam) for linux?
<d1gital> Is it possible to download Ubuntu Light, or at least build something similar?
<acicula> d1gital: define ubuntu light, there is xubuntu that has lower hardware requirements
<speedy> build a light ubuntu by using the uck
<cloversg> anyone with knowledge of booting of RAID5 ?
<acicula> uck ?
<speedy> ubuntu construction kit
<speedy> its in the repos
<Jeruvy> speedy, beware, uck is a bit buggy..
<mauro__> I want to change a gnome background with a script csh but the program works only if I run by the bash with nohup or crontab dosen't work..
<speedy> Jeruvy yes i would agree it needs some tweaks and a few fixes but it does work
<speedy> patience
<speedy> lots of coffee
<d1gital> acicula:  there is an Ubuntu Light edition mentioned on Canonical's Products page that is supposed to boot in 7 seconds.  http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/why-ubuntu/products
<Jeruvy> speedy, agreed, not for the impatient.
<speedy> no its not
<mauro__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juank_prada> hi guys, does ubuntu-one encrypts files when synchronizing?
<mauro__> csh script dosen't work in the crontab
<Tadcrazio> hey guys i have a real quick questions i hope i can get answered. My teacher had emailed me a document to take to class in 45 minutes.. It looks like a docx file, when i download it to open it, it shows up as an ashx file? something i never heard of and for the life of me i can't open
<acicula> d1gital: dunno if eck lets you strip down ubuntu that far
<lusmus> is the some diffreents between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop, if i choose to install server apps from you know
<cloversg> Hiz, I'm looking for help in booting 10.04 off RAID5.  Somehow I am unable to install grub2 on the system.  Can anyone help?
<compdoc> docx is the newer MS office
<yuly> ^
<d1gital> speedy:  thanks!  I've been looking for something like this.  I even paid for a subscription to Reconstructor at one point.. (do not recommend)
<cloversg> openoffice reads docx
<Senix> Tadcrazio: you can save what you done to the document as the same format, well if you're using open office
<jrib> Tadcrazio: openoffice should work, but try google docs if you're in a rush
<Senix> Tadcrazio: jrib has a point ->
<yuly> ^
<speedy> use Novo or remastersys or Reconstructor
<Zoppa1> has anyone updated their tzdata today? Is the broken package a problem at my end or the repository?
<Tadcrazio> the thing is i cant even open it on my computer because openoffice cant read it and teh file extension is .ashx
<speedy> dlgital : ur welcome I have tried them all some not good others need some work and tweaks hopefully one day it will come to light to make this task easier
<Zoppa1> Tad: try gedit
<speedy> Reconstructor ok i guess had issues with it
<lusmus> someone?
<Tadcrazio> that doesnt seem to work either..
<OerHeks> lusmus, ubuntu server had no gui/desktop
<compdoc> lusmus, if you like a desktop gui like gnome, then no need to use the server version
<Zoppa1> does vi work?
<compdoc> use the desktop version as a server - works fine
<lusmus> compdoc: but if i want a have a desktop + server? how do i do?
<SkipF> what does 'file <name>.ashx' say about the file?
<gcristian> does anybody knows a soft to group filesystem operations into a transaction ?
<llutz_> Tadcrazio: ask your teacher what that stuff is and kindly request a readable file instead
<gcristian> (python module better)
<speedy> dlgital: here is another I have used its not bad here is the link : http://maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/2010/07/02
<OerHeks> Zoppa1, yes
<Pumpkin-> lusmus: there are very frw differences between server and desktop. Different default kernel and different default installed packages are about it.
<Tadcrazio> what gets me is that my school email on live.com can read it and and googlemail and read it (well view it) but the moment i save it the format changed
<lusmus> Pumpkin-: but what is recommended. get server dist, and download desktop to the server?
<Tadcrazio> well im going to print it as a pdf from google docs thanks guys
<llutz_> Tadcrazio: some googling says ".asp http"... miscrosoft crap
<llutz_> html
<Zoppa1> tad: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/ashx
<Zoppa1> have you tried document viewer or adobe pdf reader?
<speedy> Old Gnome 2.xx or ne Gnome with new shell?
<Benkinooby> when using samba shares in nautlius i am asked to enter my domain. what domain do i have to choose?
<compdoc> dont have to enter a domain
<Pumpkin-> lusmus: I really don't think it matters much
<jelly_> can you speak chinese
<jelly_> everybody?
<cloversg> I can speak chinese, but can't type it
<DJones> !cn | jelly_
<ubottu> jelly_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<cloversg> Hiz, I'm looking for help in booting 10.04 off RAID5.  Somehow I am unable to install grub2 on the system.  Can anyone help?
<speedy> install Grub on the first sector of boot drive i think example sda sda1 sda2 sda? should go on sda  I think
<jelly_> oh no   i'm just play for a well
<jonnor> How can I get the source packages from a PPA onto my harddrive?
<Zoppa1> does anyone have a suggestion about how to fix a broken package when package manager can't?
<jiltdil> ny tips to secure apache web server also documentation link for this
<cloversg> speedy - doesn't work.  installer say NO
<piloua> salut tt le monded
<speedy> not sure? should work unless parttitions r something is not correct
<jiltdil> !apache
<aeon-ltd> Zoppa1: sudo dpkg -configure -a
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cloversg> following Ubuntu's documentation doesn't work as well.  Following GPT's recommendation doesn't work too
<sorin7486> I can't get svnserve to start on boot, followed this guide but it doesn't work http://benrobb.com/2007/01/15/howto-start-subversion-at-boot-on-ubuntu/
<cloversg> somehow grub doesn't want to go on /dev/sda or /dev/md0
<sorin7486> and I can't figure out why
<sougata> hi
<Benkinooby> compdoc, if i don't enter a domain i can not klcik login
<cloversg> sorry sorin not rated on subversion
<llutz_> cloversg: tried "sudo grub-install md0"?
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486655 forum on grub2 and raid5
<cloversg> llutz - done that been there
<sorin7486> cloversg, it makes no sense, if I run the script from init.d after boot it starts fine
<adam_> где вс е?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sara_> hi
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<cloversg> the installer dies at the grub-install, also when I boot from a live-cd to put the grub on, it also compails
<ceo> -buntu
<cloversg> complains
<speedy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452235 more forum on grub2 and raid
<ceo> clear
<erUSUL> !ask | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cloversg> sorry sorin, not proficient with subversion
<webroasters> i know this is not on topic, but does anyone know someone who can help me setting up my own channel on freenode??
<erUSUL> webroasters: ask in #freenode
<webroasters> ah lol, sry
<webroasters> i didn't know that channel existed
<webroasters> thx
<cloversg> speedy = yup read that, and even the one that found the EFT-BIOS partition, tried that as well
<jelly_> admin
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<erUSUL> !es | d0lph1n
<ubottu> d0lph1n: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sougata> Any one aware of a C channel ?
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe como exportar todas las contraseñas que guarda Ubuntu (creo que se llama openssh)
<Cody3290> If i already have Ubuntu installed, can I dual boot windows XP?
<Atem18> yes you can
<jelly_> yeah
<Cody3290> How? Would I just put in the winXP cd?
<Atem18> but it will be a little bit hard
<Cody3290> ah
<jwtiyar> how to mount erased usb memory card?
<jelly_> grub can help you
<Atem18> you will need to restore the MBR
<SwedeMike> Cody3290: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<lusmus> SwedeMike: hehe svennis?
<speedy> cloversg: here is a good read on Grub2 heres link > http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<jelly_> how could i use irc?
<speedy> run it
<cloversg> speedy - yes read that too.  Am trying hard to re-install grub2 via chroot, but not happening
<parralelldreamz> hey anyone got a sec to help me ? or know how to fix the "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg." ubuntu problem?
<lusmus> you can install irssi :p
<lusmus> fun irc app.. that you can use in terminal
<jelly_> oh no    i have run it
<jelly_> but i donnot know how to use it better
<cloversg> speedy - If I have a working raid5 system, any way you can tell what went correct?  Set up a similar system 2 months ago, but did not keep logs,  its still running and chekcing files and partitions, its exactly the same
<speedy> if you have read all do not know what to say those sites should help if not send a bug report r send email for support to ubuntu
<Cody3290> Damnit
<Cody3290> Well, that sucks
<Cody3290> >_>
<hylian> is it true that 11.04 and beyond are going to automatically come with unity, a program for which my intense hatred burns?
<FloodBot3> Cody3290: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedy> boot flag set
<Cody3290> Ah, sorry.
<cloversg> boot flag set - that was the missing part when I created the md0, couldn't find that in the menu (I do remember the original one had that)
<juk> hylian: you can use brasero :)
<parralelldreamz> hey anyone got a sec to help me ? or know how to fix the "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg." ubuntu problem?
<Cody3290> Is there a program I can make a windows partition on and only install to that partition that will not effect my Ubuntu?
<cloversg> duplicating the system on VMs works, however not on the physical machine
<Cody3290> NTFS rather
<hylian> juk, unity is a desktop replacement, i.e. gnome, kde, xfce, etc... i can use brasero with unity..??
<cloversg> System boots, and I get the grub prompt
<hylian> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<oper_> Hi! I have set up 10.10 server. It was working great, now the system will not respond to its hostname on the local network whatsoever
<cloversg> I remember that I had to change the boot parameters from UUID to dev but can't find where or when I ddi it
<juk> hylian: it's not "end-user" ready yet
<cloversg> oper - check resolv.conf and dns settings on your dns server, its probably not registered yet
<hylian> can anyone confirm that the netbook edition will no longer be, and that unity will be shipped as the standard/
<Dazzled> hi, is there a way to read out the HDD ID without being root ? :/
<Dazzled> (as to ensure a program can only be run on certain systems)
<hylian> juk, you're telling me. it's buggy, and refuses to let you change the theme, buttons on the right please...
<SimonPHOENIX> somebody from sweden here?
<Cody3290> Windows XP uses NFTS, correct?
<oper_> resolv.conf looks fine, I haven't done anything dns related to it
<cloversg> Dazzeled do a ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<compdoc> Cody3290, yes, mainly
<compdoc> NTFS
<Dazzled> cloversg: thx :)
<Cody3290> Ah, sorry
<cloversg> Dazzeled if you do a ll or ls -al you should see the mappings
 * juk hatred on burning line
<switch88> hey guys, im trying to make my dual monitor setup to work, ive installed the linux nvidia drivers, but when i try and use twinview i get a popupbox with this http://pastebin.com/0wiEPvN2
<speedy> use gparted to check ur drive and partitions and check ur bootflag
<Cody3290> So, could I not just use the program "KDE Partition Manager" to make an NTFS partition and install winXP on that?
<oper_> is there a line I can add to resolv.conf to force it to respond to its name on the local network?
<cloversg> speedy - better, I use gdisk and sgdisk - looks similar
<speedy> ok
<cloversg> can't find boot flag as it is raid 5 so md0 using mdadm
<hylian> Cody3290, windows xp will remove grub and install it's own bootloader, rendering ubuntu not bootable.
<cloversg> reading doc to see whether I can manually boot via gurb prompt
<oCean> hylian: read here about unity and netbook edition for next ubuntu release: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3 Remember support etc for natty is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<Dazzled> cloversg: and is there a way to integrate that into C++?
<Cody3290> Oh.
<hylian> oCean, thanks for the information.
<speedy> I have setup raid long time back can't remember the exact settings but it worked
<Cody3290> So I have to go through with the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot anyway.
<cloversg> dazzled I remember seeing that in a book on C++ and Linux, but don't have it on me now, how about shelling to bash
<oCean> hylian: no prob
<parralelldreamz> hey anyone got a sec to help me ? or know how to fix the "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg." ubuntu problem?
<compdoc> you can install XP on an existing NTFS partition if its done right, but XP likes to format and set it up
<Dazzled> yeah, I'm learning shell, but I'm a real beginner at that
<sougata> parralelldreamz, http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-fix-ubuntu-error-no-init-found.html
<cloversg> speedy - It works on my other RAID5 system.  Was asked to duplicate it for a friend but just doesn't work this time.
<Kruptein> hm odd,  I have this in my personal crontab  * * * * * /usr/bin/deditor     but the program never runs,   its' the only line in the crontab   so am I doing something wrong?
<hylian> Cody3290, you have two options, a) install windows first, and then reinstall ubuntu b) learn how to reinstall grub yourself.
<parralelldreamz> ty sougata :)
<switch88> so ive tried and setup a dual monitor on my computer, BUT i get a popup saying this http://pastebin.com/0wiEPvN2 and =cant get it to work, halp plz
<Cody3290> Hmm, I think I'll choose b. Thank you, hylian
<sougata> parralelldreamz, yw
<hylian> Cody3290, cool beans. that wasn't much help, but you can do it.
<Roasted_> Hey guys - Can I create shortcut links to SMB:// locations on the desktop for my users? I'm used to windows where you can go to new - shortcut - \\server\share. How would I do that in Ubuntu?
<cloversg> So far have only found 1 doc for 10.04 that confirms that it works for RAID0,1,5 with Grub2  the others say have a /boot partition
<oper_> This is so infuriating! I'm going to have to set this server back up from scratch
<oper_> Then god knows when it'll stop responding to its name again
<cloversg> Roasted - Yes you can, do a mount
<pare> hey guys need help on a simple matter
<Roasted_> cloversg, can you elaborate a little more.
<Cody3290> Yes, I figure, as long as I'm not 100% computer illiterate, I have a chance.
<oper_> Nobody else has an idea?
<Cody3290> I've sunk maybe three days into this ubuntu, I don't want to lose all that progress because I wanna dualboot XP.
<cloversg> Roasted: let me do a check
<speedy> cloversg: is this system just have a clean install? if so reset everything and go through the install when asked to load bootloader on system check tomake sure were and load there r take default should work look at other machine check those settings
<Cody3290> Ah, I have another question - Will I be able to transfer files between the two while using one, or do I have to put it to a removfable storage device and then reboot?
<cloversg> speedy - yes, have a script using sgdisk to clean out and zap everything both MBR and GPT, boots on a single drive, boots if I have a /boot that is not RAIDed
<hylian> Cody3290, there is another option, if your machine has atleasta gig of ram, you could use a emulator like virtualbox. (some 3d games do not work for vbox yet)
<Cody3290> I have 2gigs, but the games I want to play do not work or are buggy under vbox
<Cody3290> I'd rather just dualboot
<cloversg> Roasted:  do a mount -t smbfs ip-address:share /media/share-name and then access using the share-name
<hylian> Cody3290, as far as the files are concerned, ubuntu can move files from ext4 to ntfs, for example, but windows can't. you can always opt for ext3 though, and then there is a program that let's windows access ext3 partitions.
<oper_> Please, I need help with this that is not composed of 2 lines of vagueness
<rob_p> oper_: What's up?
<Roasted_> cloversg, I don't wnat to do the whole mount process. I want to add a shortcut to smb://server/share for ALL users to access. I need this to work with ZERO commands as my users are students and commands in this environment wont work.
<Roasted_> cloversg, I just want a folder. a link. thats it.
<loo0oola> plz how to install orcale 11g
<oper_> rob_p, no matter what I do to this machine it absolutely will not respond to its hostname on the local network
<cloversg> hmm, let me try with my system
<Cody3290> k
<oCean> loo0oola: wrong channel
<Cody3290> One last thing (probably not, but hey, it's nice to dream) - Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat (10.10) runs Grub2, right?
<Cody3290> uses Grub2, rather
<pare> couldn't seem to enable visual effects on my ubuntu inside vmware even with vmware tools installed
<rob_p> oper_: Is it a fqdn or just a local name?  Also, do you run local nameserver services?
<hylian> Cody3290, correct. 10.10 and 10.04 use grub2
<Cody3290> Great. Thanks, hylian :)
<pare> couldn't seem to enable visual effects on my ubuntu inside vmware even with vmware tools installed, can anyone help?
<hylian> Cody3290, no prob :)
<oper_> rob_p, just a local name. And no it doesn't host a nameserver or shouldn't be
<Ziber> What would be some causes of logging into Ubuntu 10.10 desktop, and continously being prompted to login again?
<rob_p> oper_: I guess the question I have is, do you run a local nameserver with an entry that maps your host's name to an IP?
<th0r> oper_: did you add the hostname to the hosts file in each computer?
<oper_> No I didn't add it to the other machine's hosts file. It was working just great and then nada
<pare> couldn't seem to enable visual effects on my ubuntu inside vmware even with vmware tools installed, please help anyone...
<oCean> oper_: when using dns you can use 'nsupdate' to send host/ip info to dns server
<oper_> There is no nameserver running on the local network
<th0r> oper_: without a nameserver I think you will have to add it to the hosts file in every computer on the local network
<oCean> oper_: No dsn? in that case there is no way to 'announce' your hostname on the local network
<oCean> *dns
<cloversg> Roasted:  used the Places>Connect to server Windows Share, created folder and it works
<Roasted_> Why is it when I create a network share "bookmark" on the left side in Nautilus, if I mount it and unmount it, it renames it to "smb"? Total PITA.
<Cody3290> OK, I lied about the last question thing.
<Cody3290> When doing the instructions under "Recovery Using the Ubuntu Desktop/Live CD (RECOMMENDED)", this is before I install WinXP, right?
<oper_> This is going nowhere. I'll just get solaris
<rob_p> oper_: Ah, so you're probably relying on name services provided by a local samba server or similar.
<ubuntu_> i have 2 questions: how to put menus back and how to archive a folder?
<Abhijit> oper_, is solaris free of cost still?
<pare> please help, how can i enable visual effect on this ubuntu inside vmware
<oper_> I don't care if I have to pay for it, it doesn't have mystery issues like this
<Abhijit> !compiz | pare
<Cody3290> lol
<ubottu> pare: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<th0r> oper_: when you go to solaris for help....make sure you tell them you will only accept answers you like
<rob_p> oper_: Before you throw a tantrum and beat your head against the wall with Solaris, learn how systems find each other and establish communications between themselves.
<jiltdil> ubuntu_: to archive a folde use tar -cvf foldername.tar /path
<Cody3290> he left already
<Cody3290> lol
<cloversg> Roasted I remember an article on how to auto mount the folder with username/permissions by placing it in /etc/fstab
<rob_p> wow!  He asks for help and then bails...
<pare> couldn't seem to enable visual effects on my ubuntu inside vmware even with vmware tools installed, can anyone help?
<Roasted_> cloversg, I'm sorry, but there has to be a better way.
<Cody3290> Question: When insructions tell me to mount your Ubuntu partition from Places menu, I don't see it under there. Does that mean it's already mounted? Ubuntu is the only thing I have on this HDD
<Roasted_> cloversg, I'm working with Ubuntu on a domain, so these systems will be logged in already with several users logging in each time without rebooting. /etc/fstab only applies to fresh boots, so that is not an option.
<cloversg> Roasted: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<Roasted_> cloversg, appreciate it, but I can't do fstab.
<Ziber> What would be some causes of logging into Ubuntu 10.10 desktop, and continously being prompted to login again?
<ceo> hai all, am have install tuxcut on my ubuntu, how i remove it
<cloversg> you could create a read-only share with anonymous mouts
<Roasted_> cloversg, I don't want read only.
<jiltdil> Ziber:bashrc
<pare> couldn't seem to enable visual effects on my ubuntu inside vmware even with vmware tools installed, can anyone help?
<pare> couldn't seem to enable visual effects on my ubuntu inside vmware even with vmware tools installed, can anyone help?
<Cody3290> ceo, you can try using the Ubuntu Software Center
<Roasted_> cloversg, I'm sorry to sound picky but I'm just trying to do a simple task, and oddly it looks hard as hell with Ubuntu.
<Ziber> jiltdil: well, how to fix?
<oCean> pare: stop repeating please
<Roasted_> cloversg, appreciate your help though, but those ideas I already explored and they just won't work.
<pare> oh sorry
<cloversg> Ziber - I had that, i think I uninstalled something and got stuck at the login
<Ziber> cloversg: how to fix?
<ceo> can't remove to Cody3290
<pare> i just thought i could get help here
<jiltdil> Ziber: just edit bashrc u can find there logout  remove that
<Cody3290> ceo sorry, then i can't help you o.o
<ceo> am have error : BrokenCount >0 how do i fix it
<Ziber> jiltdil: how am i supposed to do that if i cant login?
<cloversg> Ziber - didn't fix, just logged in using the text mode and later re-installed the bloddy system.  There must be some solution
<ceo> am have error : BrokenCount >0 how do i fix it
<ceo> that fine Cody3290
<jiltdil> Ziber: are u give someone to acess ur system via ssh
<rob_p> pare: I've never had sucess with visual effects on a virtualized Ubuntu.  I'm guessing that vmware just doesn't support it.
<Roasted_> Hey guys - Can I create shortcut links to SMB:// locations on the desktop for my users? I'm used to windows where you can go to new - shortcut - \\server\share. How would I do that in Ubuntu?
<cloversg> check whether you can login via text console Ctrl-Alt-F1, I could so it means I uninstalled something to reduce size of os and that was the problem
<Ziber> jiltdil: its a VM running on my laptop, so no.
<ceo> am have error : BrokenCount >0 how do i fix it
<ghc> I'm testing Natty in my laptop.. It looks fine, but for my desktop I'm not sure. I'm using two 24 inch monitor for my desktop.. today with gnome-shell.. I'm a little afraid that unity is not for big screens.. anybody testing it?
<jiltdil> Ziber; are u this time login or not?
<th0r> Roasted_: create the mount point in a common area and define a group for ownership of it.. Make each user a member of that group so they can have rw priv to the mount point
<ubuntu_> so why GUI fails but tar from terminal works??
<Roasted_> th0r, I'm working with Ubuntu on the domain, and since it'll be a network resource that sits on a windows server, permissions are already pre-defined that correspond with the user logged in with domain credentials.
<Roasted_> th0r, the concern is, HOW do I create the link?
<fisix> nmap finds rendezvous and and unmapped port on 9099. wat do?
<th0r> Roasted_: the default home dir is in /etc/skel, but I am not sure if the Desktop folder is there or somewhere else
<ret> jrib: i'm back
<jiltdil> Ziber; which os r u using in vmware?
<Roasted_> th0r, I'm well aware of that. I'm talking about *THE* network resource link though.
<Iszak> What are the draw backs of using wubi over partioning?
<ceo> hai how do i install gnome-shell on ubuntu 10.10
<Roasted_> th0r, let's say the path on a windows server is \\skynet\users\public. On Ubuntu with Samba, that corresponds to SMB://skynet/users/public. Okay, great. HOW do I create that shortcut link though.
<Roasted_> th0r, let's just say I want it on the desktop. How do I create it? I don't have a new - shortcut - *type in the path* option like I do on Windows.
<oCean> ceo: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<rob_p> fisix: Look to see what processes are bound to those ports.  If you didn't install them, something did and you might want to investigate...
<th0r> Roasted_:  you don't have each user mount that link separately, you mount it in fstab, put it in maybe /home/media/resource or some such....
<Roasted_> th0r, fstab will not work.
<cloversg> Roasted: I managed to create a link using the Places>Connect to server
<Roasted_> th0r, fstab mounts at login. These users will be logging in/out several times on the SAME boot.
<Roasted_> th0r, mounts at boot*
<fisix> rob_p, 9099 is unknown. how do i find out the processes bound to em?
<ubuntu_> now how to put menus back??
<llutz_> fisix: sudo lsof -i :9099
<rob_p> fisix: sudo netstat -lpnut
<cloversg> you only need to plut in the location of server, and the share
<compdoc> how does several uses log in/out during boot?
<cloversg> username and password are asked on prompt
<fisix> whoa cool, thanks llutz and rob_p
<Roasted_> cloversg, username and password are irrelevant in this case. Ubuntu is on the domain, so it authenticates to the domain user.
<th0r> Roasted_: do you have a separate resource for each user? a separate smb ?
<Roasted_> cloversg, the problem is, how do I create the link.
<Roasted_> th0r, I just have a few public resources I want to add shortcuts to.
<ceo> oCean=> thnks
<Cody3290> Can anyone give me some help on how to dual boot XP and Ubuntu when installing XP after Ubuntu?
<rob_p> fisix: welcome
<cloversg> on the top menu, use Places, Connect to server, select Windows Share
<Roasted_> th0r, my objective here is simple. I want a desktop folder. They click it. It opens up a folder on the Windows server.
<Roasted_> cloversg, that wont work. I NEED a link on the desktop. Several links.
<Cody3290> I understand that the Boot Manager thing gets overwritten, but I'm not exactly understanding How I am supposed to fix it. These instructions are kind of confusing
<th0r> Roasted_: if they are public resources you can do it as I said.
<Roasted_> th0r, with fstab?
<compdoc> you mean map the share?
<cloversg> yes then at the add bookmark (check), put in bookmark name, that is the link on the desktop
<Roasted_> cloversg, what... give me a second, let me check this
<antares_> hi  everybody i am looking for french server for ubuntu. Any idea
<th0r> Roasted_: create a mountpoint, maybe /media/share, and mount it in fstab. Then put a link to /media/share in /etc/skel, and each already existing user
<yeahyeahyeah> !fr | antares_
<ubottu> antares_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<antares_> Ok c est sympas merci
<fisix> whoa le francais
<Roasted_> th0r, I really fail to see how fstab will work. fstab mounts at boot up. I need several mounts to happen with different users without rebooting.
<Cody3290> lol
<ubuntu_> now how to put menus back??
<Roasted_> cloversg, this method you suggested requires me to save credentials with it. I don't want that.
<yeahyeahyeah> antares_, also see my PM
<Roasted_> why is this flipping simple thing so difficult in ubuntu
<th0r> Roasted_: why can't they all use the same mountpoint?
<gaurav_help> how i recover my deleted files from trash is there any way
<cloversg> don't save the credentials, I didn't
<Combatjuan> I have a broken postgresql package.  It is unconfigured and cannot be configured.  When I try to apt-get purge/remove it, the configure script tries to start postgres and fails then decides it can't be removed.
<Combatjuan> How do I beat it into removing the package?
<gts19> hi
<cloversg> It prompts for my username etc.  if you wanted you could create a default user/default password
<yeahyeahyeah> hi
<fisix> hi
<ranjan> hi all, any body here know some software that can be used for IT Asset Management?
<fisix> ranjan, nmap?
<Combatjuan> Postgres doesn't remove your data when uninstalled and I know it's trying to protect me from my own stupidity, but I just want it to go away.
<Cody3290> couldn't I simply use gubi?
<fisix> Cody3290, what's gubi?
<Cody3290> maybe i spelled it wrong
<Kruptein> Okay I tracked down the error why cron isn't working and I get:  Unable to access the X Display, is $DISPLAY set properly?
<Cody3290> hold on, let me pop in my ubuntu disc
<Kruptein> what should I do to solve this?
<ret> my atheros does not work with ubuntu 8.10
<Cody3290> Sorry, fisix, wubi.exe
<Cody3290> not gubi
<Cody3290> >.<
<ret> i'd like to know if it'll work with ubuntu 10.10
<ranjan> fisix, no i want to maintain a database and i also want a web interface
<Cody3290> I have an atheros wireless card and it is working, ret
<cloversg> Roasted: basically what you are doing is a mount -t smbfs with the folder, when you finish it does a unmount
<ret> and if i want to continue use ubuntu 8.10 i can install driver
<cloversg> Roasted: you could write a small bash script/gnome nautilus script using zenity for prompts and you are done
<ret> compat wireless are correct?
<jiltdil> how to make .zip file via command and how to unzip this?
<fisix> Cody3290, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<_cronus_> ret, I used to have an ath5k based card on my old laptop, and it worked without a problem from 9.10 on
<ibm> cc
<cloversg> jiltdil zip archive.zip *.jpg
<ubuntu_> ...how to put menus back to windows??
<fisix> ranjan, nessus?
<jiltdil> thanx
<cloversg> ubuntu_ are you on the right channel?? windows??
<ret> cronus: ok but can i update my 8.10 version or i have to install th OS?
<Combatjuan> Hmmm... nevermind my postgresql uninstall question.  I ran aptitude purge a few more times and eventually it must have decided to actually destroy the package.  Good aptitude.
<Kruptein> cloversg: I think he means resetting global menu to normal menu
<ghc> anybody testing unity (natty)?
<cloversg> aha .....
<ubuntu_> stop teasing me ffs
<Cody3290> Can I use wubi if I am installing XP after I installed Ubuntu already to boot up Ubuntu?
<_cronus_> ret, don't know... wasn't an ubuntu user back then (slackware)
<ceo> how do i update gnome-shell with command
<ceo> and how do clean my ubuntu junk
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<Logan_> !please | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<rob_p> ret: You're better off to save your data and then do a fresh install.
<fisix> !please
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<fisix> ohhh icic
<cloversg> ubuntu_  use gconf-editor or see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278100
<cloversg> ubuntu_ your question should be how to restore menus in nautilus
<paralelldreamz> i just tried the  fsck /dev/sda1 command to try fix a boot problem "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg" e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program? any ideas appreciated
<ret> rob, i'll do it
<ubuntu_> it's not nautilus it's every window
<cloversg> well start with that, do you have a menu bar on the desktop?
<Kruptein> okay anybody had the $DISPLAY problem with cron before? :s
<ubuntu_> yes they are in top panel
<cloversg> gconf-editor then apps > nautilus > preferences
<rob_p> Kruptein: Is cron generally broken or just having trouble running a specific command?
<llutz_> Kruptein: everyone trying to start X-apps from cron
<Kruptein> rob_p:  I can't get to run a python gui
<Kruptein> llutz_ do you have a work around?
<llutz_> Kruptein: set DISPLAY
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<Pumpkin-> running an X app from cron seems pretty wierd
<Kruptein> !repeat | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cody3290> Can I use wubi to boot up ubuntu if I am installing XP after I installed Ubuntu already?
<Kruptein> !please | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cloversg> gconf-editor then apps > nautilus > preferences check start with toolbar
<Kruptein> llutz_  I remember I did that in the past  but I don't remember anymore to what I needed to set it :D  $DISPLAY= ...  something with zeros and exclamation marks ? :f
<ubuntu_> cloversg, it checked
<llutz_> Kruptein: DISPLAY=:0
<rob_p> Kruptein: example:   00 06 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 gui_appname
<Kruptein> llutz_ thanks :)
<Kruptein> rob_p: thanks too :D
<cloversg> then when you start another window it should come up
<rob_p> Kruptein: welcome
<ubuntu_> another which window?? it's NOT ONLY nautilus!
<leaveboy> Cody3290: yes
<cloversg> all windows are handled by nautilus
<fisix> in soviety russia, all nautilus are handled by windows
<yeahyeahyeah> LMFAO
<Cody3290> Then I won't need to repair the MBR?
<oCean> fisix: don't start
<Cody3290> IF i use Wubi?
<fisix> :D
<oCean> yeahyeahyeah: mind your language
<yeahyeahyeah> ok oCean
<lisandros> anyone can help a noob like me to fix a problem?
<leaveboy> Cody3290: need to repair mbr
<Roasted_> Thor^^, are you the same person as th0r?
<Cody3290> Even if I use Wubi?
<Cody3290> :(
<ubuntu_> anyone honest in that channel: how to put menubars back to windows??? not some ass location they stick now?
<AnubArack> latest compiz is 0.9.4 ?
<rob_p> lisandros: Maybe.  But we can't read your mind! :)
<Cody3290> Don't ask to ask, just ask
<leaveboy> Cody3290: yes
<cloversg> ubuntu_ you may need to restart gdm
<cloversg> after checking the options
<lisandros> rob_p,  i cant play youtube videos,cant use ma camera on skype and i cant play Heroes of newearth
<Cody3290> leaveboy: In that case, how do I fix the MBR? Do I just stick in my ubuntu disk at startup?
<ubuntu_> it's allready there dammit, you delusional
<vsk_ram21> Dmesg output [ 16.607167] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(VGA) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<vsk_ram21> how do i fix this
<lisandros> rob_p, a person helped me i change brower and for a while i could see the videos but now i cant see em again
<rob_p> lisandros: Hmmm, I'm going to let someone else help you with that.  I only run Linux servers.  All my desktops/laptops are Mac.
<lisandros> rob_p,  ok ty for hearing me
<rob_p> lisandros: I'm guessing you just need the Flash plugin or something similar...
<leaveboy> Cody3290: grub-install /dev/hda some like that
<lisandros> rob_ i setted up this
<Cody3290> How do I do that if I can't boot into ubuntu because MBR is broken?
<lisandros> rob_p,  didnt worked
<ceo> how do i run my gnome-shell ?
<ceo> pleae
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<ubuntu_> Cody3290, there's known procedure to reinstall grub from livecd
<oCean> ceo: stop that
<cloversg> cody3290 use a live cd
<Cody3290> !please | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<paralelldreamz> when i run "fsck -y /dev/sda1" i get the message "e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?" is there anyway i can check what programs are using it , or how to kill the procecces using it?
<rob_p> lisandros: Maybe google for Ubuntu and Flash.
<lisandros> rob_p,  ma youtube says that i got a crush but i cant make it
<fisix> does anybody know how to get the hacker evolution demo running? for some reason it just does a bunch of tests, then the checksums don't match so it quits...
<Cody3290> LiveCD, huh?
<ceo> oCean=> what i mush stop
<Cody3290> I can't just use my phyiscal CD?
<lisandros> rob_ i did
<oCean> ceo: if you do not know how to behave in this channel, read this first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lisandros> rob_ nothing happed:(
<llutz_> !attitude | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ceo> my english no to good oCean
<fisix> ceo, your english no good
<oCean> ceo: this is an english channel ceo.
<oCean> !id | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rob_p> lisandros: I see. Well, like I said, I only use Linux for my servers although I do have Ubuntu loaded up as a VM on my Macbook Pro.  Maybe I'll fire it up! :)
<Tarantulafudge> how can I regenerate configuration files?
<Cody3290> So using a phsyical cd is not the same as using a LiveCD?
<fisix> whoa, cool!
<ubuntu_> How to put menu bars back to windows??? not some ass location they stick to now?
<fisix> !id | ceo
<fisix> oh...
<lisandros> rob_p,  thanke:)
<oCean> fisix: don't do that
<rob_p> lisandros: welcome, good luck!
<oCean> !bot > fisix
<ubottu> fisix, please see my private message
<lisandros> rob_p, ty
<cloversg> ubuntu_ : To restore nautilus preferences to the default..i.e the ones that ship with ubuntu delete the /home/*yourusername*/.gconf/apps/nautilus folder and then log out and login again.
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: What sort of configuration files?
<leaveboy> Cody3290: liveCD is a good chooice
<Cody3290> =/
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, like my apache2 /etc/ configuration files
<fisix> ohh i see oCean
<Tarantulafudge> or asterisk
<Cody3290> I don't think you are understanding my question
<fisix> thought it was a universal command
<ubuntu_> WHY NAUTILUS? stop baiting me!!
<Cody3290> I'd rather not download it again, as my internet is very slow. I can't just use my physical ubuntu cd? I *must* use the LiveCD to fix the MBR
<Roasted_> cloversg, got it. I just right clicked desktop and went to create launcher. then in the drop down selected location and added smb://server/share. bingo!
<Cody3290> ?
<oCean> ubuntu_: calm down please
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<Cody3290> lol
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: The packages come with example files already.  Simply open them in a text editor, make your changes, save them, and reload the services. Simple! :)
<fisix> LOL ceo
<cloversg> Roasted_  that is the same as making a temp mount link, but must remember that, it is handy
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, how do I make a new example configuration
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, I want the defautl config
<Roasted_> cloversg, appreciate your help bro
<cloversg> no probs
<ubuntu_> other trouble: if I installed grub2 in partition grub was, will grub survive??
<lohmatii> quit
<cloversg> ubuntu_ Nautilus is the windows manager
<ubuntu_> cloversg, since when?
<cloversg> presumably you are on gnome
<ceo> fisix=> yes
<Cody3290> *sigh*
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: Locate the example config (usually found bundled with the documentation) for the service and copy it to your, "working" location.
<cloversg> ubuntu_  gawd!!!
<Cody3290> Alright, if I'm not geting a decisive answer, can someone atleast answer me this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Recovery%20Using%20the%20Ubuntu%20Desktop/Live%20CD%20(RECOMMENDED)
<llutz_> ubuntu_: no, grub2 conflicts with grub-legacy
<Cody3290> Is using a desktop CD the same as usin a LiveCD
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, is there no way to generate the default /etc/apache2 directory
<Cody3290> ?
<jiltdil> the indicator under which logout restart shut down etc is missing and when i restarts it comes again(i restarts using alt+ctrl+del) how to fix this and what's the actual probem
<ubuntu_> llutz so now I will not boot??
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: Or, if you can't find a local copy, go to the 'Net and grab one.  Any editor will suffice for configuration.
<red2kic> Cody3290: Yes.
<ubuntu_> I thought window manager is compiz or metacity
<Cody3290> Thank you.
<red2kic> !livecd | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: What happened to the one that was installed by default?
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, got deleted by accident
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: I see.  Well, you could probably just reinstall Apache2 to get it back.
<cloversg> ubuntu_ what version of ubuntu are you running
<Cody3290> Oh.
<jiltdil> any sol to my q?
<red> g
<ubuntu_> cloversg, 10-10
<Cody3290> Thank you, red2kic
<tan> hi
<ceo> how i run gnome-shell on my ubuntu, am have install it
<samtatr> hi
<samtatr> Hello?
<llutz_>  18:03 < cloversg> ubuntu_ Nautilus is the windows manager  <- nonsense,  nautilus is a file-manager
<tan> hello
<Abhijit> hi samtatr
<tan> hh
<samtatr> I'm having a spot of bother with OSS on Ubuntu
<samtatr> Anyone know anything about this?
 * ubuntu_ goes for reboot
<oCean> !details | samtatr
<ubottu> samtatr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gildas> Bonjour
<Abhijit> what is spot of bother?
<samtatr> one sec
<leaveboy> blistt
<cloversg> ubuntu_ check this site, it has something to reset your "windows" http://www.beakkon.com/geek/10-best-applications-for-ubuntu-10.10
<Daboone72> Greetings can you use an Ubuntu 10.10 CD as an update-cd to save download time I got a free one with my Linux Magazine.
<cloversg> llutz - I stand corrected,
<samtatr> Yes you can
<samtatr> Boot into the cd, and choose upgrade
<tan> uhm
<samtatr> OK?
<Cody3290> Can I plug in my HP Officejet J4680 All-in-one and it will work just like that?
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, I can't seem to generate the original config
<red2kic> Daboone72: I believe so. Plop in the disc. The update manager should pop up.
<tan> hello
<red2kic> Daboone72: I could be wrong. May require ALT disc.
<samtatr> Cody - no you cant. You need to add it in the System>Administration>Printers menu
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: Do you have anything you are worried about losing within Apache's directories?
<red2kic> !alt | Daboone72
<ubottu> Daboone72: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, no
<red2kic> Daboone72: "also can be used as an upgrade CD."
<llutz_> cloversg: and 2nd: those other things are called "window manager", without s (important) ;)
<nestea> how do I combine split rar files through console?
<nestea> would lxsplit do it?
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: Then do, "sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2"
<llutz_> nestea: unrar e foo.rar
<nestea> k
<cloversg> llutz_ only realised that when he said compiz and metacity, I'm still on 8.04
<Daboone72> Mind you I suppose I won't have to upgrade 1800+ packages again so perhaps I will do it across the net
<samtatr> can i make fullscreen windows have rounded corners?
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: After it finishes, then do, "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<lusmus> hmm, why are they minimal.. altanative cds?
<Tarantulafudge> rob_p, thanks thats what I needed
<rob_p> Tarantulafudge: welcome
<Daboone72> Thanks ubottu red2ic though that's nice to know
<amin_> I have ubuntu x64 10.10 and by install I creat swap and I have install ubuntu 3days ago
<ugliefrog> how do i mount a directory on a pc on my network... me box a wants to have box b directory mounted so box a can access it
<amin_> do I need swapon -a
<samtatr> Does anyone know if I can round corners on fullscreen windows
<red2kic> amin_: It's already enabled if you installed it using automatic method provided by installer.
<AnubArack> anyone know why I get this error ? http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/4k8ge4k5/Selection_001.png
<oCean> amin_: run swapon -s to see your in-use swap space
<samtatr> Smeep
<guntbert> !repeat | samtatr
<ubottu> samtatr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cody3290> OpenOffice froze after trying to copy and paste something into it
<samtatr> IRC is awesome
<amin_> swapon -s
<amin_> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<amin_> /dev/sda2                               partition	4094972	92	-1
<cloversg> well gotta go, its been fun
<oCean> amin_: there it is
<Logan_> !pastebin | amin_
<ubottu> amin_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> amin_: please use a pastebin
<Logan_> ikonia: I beat you :D
<lusmus> hmm, why are they minimal.. altanative cds?
<samtatr> Anyone need any help?
<amin_> oCean: is it enabled
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<ikonia> samtatr: if they did, they would ask
<Logan_> !please | ceo
<ikonia> ceo: then ask a question
<oCean> amin_: yes
<Logan_> ubottu lag?
<guntbert> lusmus: I don't understand your question
<ubottu> ceo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amin_> ocean when it will be used?
<samtatr> !repeat
<AnubArack> !attitude
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<leaveboy> ubottu: u bot tu
<lusmus> guntbert: what is the diffrent from all these cds.. like minimal and altanave cds?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leaveboy> !repeat
<ikonia> enough messing with the bot now
<tzaeru> random question, how long is "Calculating the changes" when using the distro update GUI supposed to take?
<Logan_> !botabuse | leaveboy
<ubottu> leaveboy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lusmus> ubottu: you maybe are AI programmed? :o
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean> leaveboy: Anubisss please stop calling the bot
<oCean> Logan_: you don't need to use the bot for everything..
<Logan_> oCean: I don't
<oCean> amin_: there are several commands to see how much of your swap is used. For example 'free' For more info see (for example) http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<red2kic> lusmus: Minimal = 12MB iso. You start with console. You install what you want.
<guntbert> lusmus: the alternate CD provides a text based installer and the possibility to upgrade from CD
<red2kic> !alt | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<red2kic> !mini | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Wouterdt> I've got a Debian 6 server running with an mdadm raid 5 array (4 disks) will I be able to access this array when I install Ubuntu 10.04 server?
<lusmus> i just want a clean install :)
<amin_> ocean thanks
<ikonia> Wouterdt: yes, just assemble the array
<Wouterdt> ikonia: thnx
<oCean> amin_: welcome!
<red2kic> lusmus: Some people prefer to avoid metapackages (such as ubuntu-desktop) that would pull in more-than-essential packages.
<guntbert> lusmus: then use the live CD (you can try the system before installing)
<red2kic> lusmus: ALT Disc or Desktop CD will do fine. Go for LiveCD if you're newcomer.
<lusmus> guntbert: already did that.. the thing is that i what crame out all the juice from the ubuntu.. so i get left with the scale :p
<gakhan> where they put control panel in new ionsterface?
<guntbert> lusmus: sorry, I again didn't understand ...
<lusmus> guntbert: hehe i meant.. that what rid of all programmes that goes with ubuntu..?
<nedrlandr> Hey, I just asked on #freedroid that it would be nice if the 14.1 version of that game could be installed from "install/remove apllications". They kindly told me to ask a debian maintainer. Any debian maintainers around here?
<ceo> how i can fix this error on wine : The file '/media/9E80F9D280F9B0BF/Windows Applikasi/Dreamware/Adobe.Dreamweaver.CS5.Lite.Portable/Dreamweaver.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<oCean> nedrlandr: even if so, it would be offtopic for this channel
<jiltdil> my firefx is unable to open a single site why as it opens all other except a single site and from other comp it is opening why?
<guntbert> lusmus: if you want to determine yourself what should be installed then the minimal CD is the best way
<ceo> how i can fix this error on wine : The file '/media/9E80F9D280F9B0BF/Windows Applikasi/Dreamware/Adobe.Dreamweaver.CS5.Lite.Portable/Dreamweaver.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<lusmus> guntbert: ok thx :)
<oCean> ceo: stop please
<gakhan> ceo, mount volume manually with exec option
<ceo> how i can fix this error on wine : The file '/media/9E80F9D280F9B0BF/Windows Applikasi/Dreamware/Adobe.Dreamweaver.CS5.Lite.Portable/Dreamweaver.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Cody3290> lol
<nedrlandr> Ocean, then where should I go?
<lusmus> ceo: try type wine in a terminal and drag the file into the terminal and press enter
<jiltdil> i have checked  /etc/hosts
<gakhan> where can I find CONTROL PANEL now?
<jiltdil> any so; to my prob
<IdleOne> gakhan: what is the control panel?
<red2kic> gakhan: Anything under System! Look up with your beautiful eyes!
<Cody3290> I accidentally hid my printer icon on the taskbar thing top right, what can I do to get it back?
<root_> lol
<gakhan> IdleOne, the stuff that was in system/configuration menu
<racoon> hii
<dani117> hi
<IdleOne> gakhan: there is a lot of stuff in that menu. which verision of ubuntu are you running?
<IdleOne> version*
<gakhan> 10-10
<racoon> 8.04
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> im boot
<guntbert> racoon:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<IdleOne> gakhan: netbook or regular ubuntu?
<racoon> regular
<ubuntu_> were is anonymous irc chanel?
<samtatr> anyone know any good themes?
<gakhan> IdleOne, from desktop iso
<ikonia> ubuntu_: there isn't one
<IdleOne> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thevishy> what do you mean anonymouse ?
<ubuntu_> why
<racoon> i am having problem with via unichrome driver
<ubuntu_> ?
<speedy> gnome-art
<leaveboy> samtatr: macubuntu
<racoon> it's s***
<ikonia> ubuntu_: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion, please try to keep to that
<red2kic> samtatr: shiki
<IdleOne> gakhan: I am trying to understand if the Applications menu is missing or are the items in the menu missing?
<ubuntu_> ok, rigcht
<ikonia> racoon: drop the language
<gakhan> IdleOne, gnome is missing, there are some new shell with icons on the left
<thraspic> Does anyone here use the GLtext screensaver?  I'm looking for similar screensavers that are text oriented.  Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> gakhan: ok. Click on the Ubuntu logo in the top left corner
<gakhan> IdleOne, dark rectangle appeared
<speedy> is here a tool r app to save system wide changes like Cursor - Theme overall settings and look and feel
<racoon> hey could anyone help out there for unichrome driver in ubuntu 8.04
<IdleOne> gakhan: from there you can search for what you want
<ikonia> racoon: in what respect, as you know it has poor support
<racoon> yep
<samtatr> Does anyone know howto make fullscreen windows have rounded corners?
<gakhan> IdleOne, from where? it's empty
<ikonia> samtatr: find a theme with round corners
<red2kic> samtatr: Pick a different theme or fork from a theme you so much like.
<IdleOne> gakhan: there is a search box at the top
<leaveboy> thraspic: scrot
<samtatr> no, a FULLSCREEN window
<ikonia> samtatr: yes, find a theme
<Chaorain> Does anyone know of alternative for OneNote in Ubuntu? Specifically the "inking" feature, i.e. writing with a tablet. I don't care about the other features.
<samtatr> Evernote under wine isn't bad
<samtatr> Dont know if it is what you are looking for
<axscode> hi guys, can someone point me how to do dual monitor swapping/shifting with hotkey like Fn-key + Dual monitor selection on Nvidia Grfx card
<fisix> hey, does anybody know how to customize what programs appear when you right click a file (e.g., a shellscript)?
<red2kic> CharlieSu: You might want to ask inkscape channel. It's not exactly helpful but some of them probably work with tablets.
<Guest85862> #quit
<Chaorain> samtatr: Basicly I have a tablet and want to be able to write with it
<red2kic> Chaorain: See ^
<Chaorain> red2kic: ty
<samtatr> Chaorain: I dont know then. It would be nice to find it though
<samtatr> Hallo, Ich bin Sam
<leaveboy> what's the time?
<ikonia> samtatr: stop messing around you've had enough warnings
<ikonia> leaveboy: it's different in every country, look at a local clock
<el_loco> hello
<el_loco> i have a list of files that match a regex, im using "ls | grep regexp" to get them, but how can i pipe/redirect this list into cp/mv to move the files into a folder?
<ikonia> el_loco: a for loop
<el_loco> i'm looking for an inline cmd option
<thraspic> leaveboy: missed your message, thanks i'll look at scrot
<el_loco> one command in bash
<andreas_> scrot is awesome
<ikonia> el_loco: you'll have to use a for loop
<leaveboy> el_loco: ls | grep regexp > /home/file.txt
<ikonia> leaveboy: re-read what he said
<Dmarkmkm> hey guys a quick question, can I install ubuntu WITHOUT nouveau?
<ikonia> Dmarkmkm: not without it, but you can disable it
<gakhan> is there a way to attach menus back to windows?
<Dmarkmkm> ikonia: I have everything but the thing isnt going away
<IdleOne> gakhan: not in Ubuntu with Unity shell
<Kaedenn> When using apt-get install, is there a way to automagically select the recommended packages, rather than going back and typing apt-get install again?
<IdleOne> gakhan: you can select your session type at login. Click on the session button and select Classic Desktop.
<hayz> MDAC link is not working on winetricks...anyone has figured this out?
<el_loco> in one command: find . -regex "regexp" -type f -exec cp '{}' /copy/to/here/'{}'
<ikonia> hayz: ask the winetricks guys, it's not an ubuntu product
<rijndael> anyone else having problems with libc-2.11.1.so after last upgrade?
<ikonia> el_loco: you didn't say you wanted to use find, you said you wanted to pipe the output of ls | grep regex
<lusmus> how do i install without need to type my password all the time? :p
<Dmarkmkm> so how can I remove nouveau altogether?
<leaveboy> ikonia: you are right!
<gakhan> IdleOne, classic desktop means gnome? why I was put in this gaudy c..p instead?
<axscode> hi guys, can someone point me how to do dual monitor swapping/shifting with hotkey like Fn-key + Dual monitor selection on Nvidia Grfx card
<Snakkah> Hi. I have a question. I looked at the "Computer" tab in Nautilus and right-clicked on my file system and went to Properties. It shows that there is 128.2 TB of space taken up in a 250 GB hard drive. How is this possible? Here's the screenshot of it: http://oi55.tinypic.com/qyb6nd.jpg
<rob_p> el_loco: for i in `ls | egrep 'regexp'`; do cp $i /some/path; done
<IdleOne> gakhan: I don't know, depends which iso you used to install.
<Dmarkmkm> nobody? Can u guys at least give me a link where I can learn how to get rid of this nouveau?
<andreas_> Snakkah, which themes did you use for gtk and the icons?
<ikonia> Dmarkmkm: open the package manager, remove it
<Dmarkmkm> ikonia: I already did that. The module keeps loading at startup
<codemagician> can anyone tell me what the 2nd column is in ls -l long listing output..?
<Snakkah> andreas_, I just modified the Ambience theme.
<fisix> hey, does anybody know how to customize what programs appear when you right click a file (e.g., a shellscript)?
<ikonia> Dmarkmkm: that's a kernel module, you removed the xorg component most probably, the kernel module on it's own should do nothing, however you can black list the module
<Snakkah> andreas_, changed the color of the windows, input boxes, icons, etc.
<IdleOne> Dmarkmkm: sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for more information.
<ikonia> fisix: that's a real limitaion in gnome, it's not easy to customise the right click menu
<codemagician> can anyone tell me what the 2nd column is in ls -l long listing output..?
<ikonia> codemagician: man ls
<Dmarkmkm> thanks
<codemagician> ikonia, its not in the man page.  its an integer number but im not sure what it represents
<k> hey, how can i change the channel?
<IdleOne> k: /join #newchannel
<Guest64688> ty
<fisix> thanks ikonia! i'm just wondering why notepad under wine comes up... so inefficient to edit a text file like that!
<jemmy> hae
<thraspic> leaveboy: you mentoned scrot as a screensaver, but when I look it up I can only find a screen capture utility or a window manager
<cinnabarisland12> R3090BC4 hardware works under Lucid but won't connect to network, keeps asking for WPA key which I know is right, help anyone?
<ikonia> codemagician: it's file type,
<cinnabarisland12> *Rt3090BC4
<jemmy> ikonia
<CharlieSu> Hi,  I'm running a long running command inside of a bash script but the output of the long running command doesn't get displayed to stdout until the command is finished?  How can I have its output displayed to STDOUT from within the script like it would if I ran the command from the shell.?
<badpenguin86> In Unity, my windows are not getting "decorated", and they show up in the top leftmost corner of the screen. How do I fix it?
<tzaeru> so scared atm. removing all applications pulled from different ppa's
<ikonia> jemmy: yes ?
<tzaeru> as upgrading to 11.04 failed
<tzaeru> probably due to those
<codemagician> ikonia, its a number
<ikonia> codemagician: yes, and it represents a file type in binary
<codemagician> ikonia, and there are different numbers on various directories
<IdleOne> badpenguin86: that is how it is meant to be
<hayz> can KDevelop able to compile source from MSVC++? is there other IDE we compile MSVC++ sources?
<codemagician> ikonia, where did you get the info for this please?
<jemmy> origin from which ikonia
<badpenguin86> IdleOne, But they appear underneath the top bar and I cannot access them
<ikonia> codemagician: items in the directory
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 hardware works under Lucid but won't connect to network, keeps asking for WPA key which I know is right, help anyone?
<IdleOne> badpenguin86: hover over the top panel with your mouse and the menus will appear
<codemagician> ikonia, it doesn't correspond
<codemagician> ikonia, i tried testing it and putting number of items in directory
<ikonia> codemagician: it matches up perfectly on mine
<codemagician> ikonia, by items.. do you mean sub-directories?
<leaveboy> thraspic: i mis you mean
<ikonia> codemagician: directories are seen as an object yes
<codemagician> ikonia, I made a directory called "test" and it has a number of 2 to start out.  I added a file and the number is the same
<ikonia> codemagician: yes, it contains two objects, . and ..
<codemagician> ikonia, but when I add a sub-directory it goes up by +!
<badpenguin86> IdleOne, I don't I explained it well, here is a pic http://ubuntuone.com/p/hFZ/
<codemagician> ikonia, okay so . and .. and another sub-directory made 3.  but files inside don't count?
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 hardware works under Lucid but won't connect to network, keeps asking for WPA key which I know is right, help anyone?
<thraspic> leaveboy: is scrot a screensaver of some kind?
<red2kic> !info scrot | thraspic
<ikonia> codemagician: no, if you look at files, they have a "1" next to them as they are 1 object
<ubottu> thraspic: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-11 (maverick), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<IdleOne> badpenguin86: yes, that is how Unity is meant to look. if you bring your mouse up to the top panel "bar" do you see the menu?
<red2kic> thraspic: "command line screen capture utility" -- typing "scrot" in the terminal will get you a screenshot.
<leaveboy> thraspic: scrot is a screenshot
<thraspic> yeah, thats what i found, though my question was about screensavers not screen capture.
<codemagician> ikonia, if I create a directory called "test" and do ls -l it says 2.  if I add 50 files in there, it still says 2
<codemagician> ikonia, so i guess all files have 1
<iceroot> codemagician: the number means hardlinks
<fisix> ikonia, so can we customize what programs appear in Open With for certain file types?
<rekenber> can I ask how to connect irc.gnome.org in x-chat?
<iceroot> rekenber: /connect irc.gnome.org
<codemagician> iceroot, thanks
<asif> auto save ubuntu work?
<rekenber> iceroot: can't connect: it says not an IRC operator
<rekenber> sorry a bit noobish one here :P
<Camarata> rekenber, can try /server irc.gnome.org
<IdleOne> rekenber: /server irc.gnome.org
<kimimben_009> Is there any way (option) to set VLC to start always on minimize GUI ? I always use VLC for every media type. Because of that when i open VLC to listen musics, i need to minimize the GUI of VLC with mouse everytime if last time i have watched any video on VLC...
<mneptok> rekenber: not "connect" but "server"
<JuJuBee> How do I figure out what /dev my serial port is using so I can use minicom to connect to console port on a switch?
<jarleb_> I've copied a /home folder to an external hd and reinstalled my friends laptop - but I can't change the owner of the files on the external hd, befor I copy them
<mneptok> jarleb_: what filesystem does the external HD use?
<Photocopy> ...
<leaveboy> JuJuBee: /dev/ttyUSBX X is num
<gakhan> don't tell me I cannot have taskbar in unity too??
<andreas_> in my experience /dev/ttyUSB0 is most likely
<Photocopy> I set my computer to log into my (the only) user accountt automatically on startup. Now, I get prompted a total of four consecutive times to enter my password to unlock the keyring on startup. How can I make it just ask me once?
<JuJuBee> leaveboy: but the serial port is not USB, it is standard db9 com port
<leaveboy> JuJuBee: of course I mean you using  USB
<jarleb_> mneptok, fat32
<mneptok> jarleb_: FAT32 has no concept of file ownership
<leaveboy> JuJuBee: and it must start with tty
<HeIsRisen> what shell am I in when I open a terminal with 10.10?
<ledbettj> JuJuBee: check /dev/ttyS<num>
<rob_p> JuJuBee: /dev/ttySx where x is the com port number
<ugliefrog> how do i mount a directory on a pc on my network... me box a wants to have box b directory mounted so box a can access it
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: echo $SHELL
<jarleb_> mneptok, thanks -
<_cronus_> JuJuBee, is it a usb connection?
<bob__525> how can I change drive (linux terminal) to sdb?
<leaveboy> HeIsRisen: gnome-termal
<HeIsRisen> mneptok tried it ... but it doesn't return anything
<[TK]D-Fender> bob__525: what does "change drive" mean?
<HeIsRisen> leaveboy where do find the RC file for it?
<JuJuBee> 0-4
<JuJuBee> rob_p: thanks, now I just need to figure out which one it is...
<Photocopy> I set my computer to log into my (the only) user account automatically on startup. Now, I get prompted a total of four consecutive times to enter my password to unlock the keyring on startup. How can I make it just ask me once?
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: chsh
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Should be pretty easy.  It's likely /dev/ttyS0 though.
<HeIsRisen> mneptok that is the terminal I am using or gnome-terminal?
<leaveboy> HeIsRisen: right click per
<jarleb_> mneptok, Then I copy them to a folder in /home and chown ?
<bob__525> TKD-Fender: change from sda to sdb on listing
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: gnome-terminal is a GUI app. it has no bearing on what shell you use.
<mneptok> jarleb_: correct
<leaveboy> JuJuBee: most like the big
<HeIsRisen> mneptok ... is there a way to get bash?
<librarat> I'm trying to run a dd_rescue on a drive that is part of a windows raid0 array.  The drive has experienced SMART failure, so I need to image it to reimage to a new drive. That being said, I have the drive hooked up to my laptop via a USB->SATA adapter, and linux isn't seeing the raid drive. Why/what can I do to fix this so I can image it?
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: Ubuntu uses bash by default
<domjohnson> Sorry to spam...but here is a petition on having a no-fly zone in Libya - https://secure.avaaz.org/en/libya_no_fly_zone_1/
<HeIsRisen> So where is the rc file for it? trying to adjust the path for something
<[TK]D-Fender> [13:01]	<bob__525>	TKD-Fender: change from sda to sdb on listing <- What listing?
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: ~/.bashrc
<HeIsRisen> I don't see it in root
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: why do you want to change root's bashrc?
<Cody3290> My printer will not print
<HeIsRisen> So I can use ADB from any directory within terminal
<[TK]D-Fender> librarat: "the drive"?  a single drive out of a RAID 1 array is useless
<Cody3290> i checked and my version of hplip or w/e is compatable with it
<kimimben_009> Is there any way (option) to set VLC to start always on minimize GUI ? I always use VLC for every media type. Because of that when i open VLC to listen musics, i need to minimize the GUI of VLC with mouse everytime if last time i have watched any video on VLC...
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: "ADB?"
<librarat> [TK]D-Fender: Why? I can't even image is sector by secor? I DO NOT want to mount it.
<leaveboy> JuJuBee: /dev/ttyS will be you want
<gakhan> how to RESTART compiz??
<[TK]D-Fender> librarat: then you should be able to "dd" it from one to another.
<HeIsRisen> android debug bridge
<bob__525> [TK]D-Fender: linux command window - I want to look at 'New Volume' (sdb)
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: adding it to root's environment will not help your user
<librarat> [TK]D-Fender: Not if Linux won't even see the drive :)  How can I get ubuntu to see the drive at all?
<jaympo_> domjohnson, check my PM
<mneptok> HeIsRisen: and you can add PATH statements in .bashrc, .bash-Profile, or other environment files
<mneptok> s/P/p/
<[TK]D-Fender> librarat: Hrmmm..
<linux-noob> how to evolution minimize to tray when closed ubuntu 10.10
<qba> menu....exit?
<HeIsRisen> Wow, will have to come back later for more help. That messed me all up.
<gakhan> how to RESTART compiz?
<linuxNoob> how to evolution minimize to tray when closed ubuntu 10.10
<rob_p> HeIsRisen: You developing android apps?
<HeIsRisen> I was told I had to... create new udev rules so the device node is created with proper permissions / add my binary path to my shells rc file
<kimimben_009>  linuxNoob: research for alltray ...
<jarleb_> every norwegian specific letter has been corrupted in copying from an external hd to /home - can I run a for in sentence to change all % letters in a filename into ø?
<HeIsRisen> rob_p I am trying to learn to do some theme stuff and use eventually learn to develop
<kimimben_009> gakhan:  "killall compiz" and than "compiz"
<HeIsRisen> familiar with Java, but I just switched to linux recently ... so this is all new to meh
<kimimben_009> Is there any way (option) to set VLC to start always on minimize GUI ? I always use VLC for every media type. Because of that when i open VLC to listen musics, i need to minimize the GUI of VLC with mouse everytime if last time i have watched any video on VLC...
<_cronus_> librarat, have you checked the kernel message log after you connect the drive?
<gakhan> compiz (core) fatal cannot open display ;(
<rob_p> HeIsRisen: I see.  Good luck with it.  I just installed the android SDK and Eclipse Development Environment this week!
<librarat> _cronus_: No I have not. How can I check it?
<inveratulo> jarleb_: sounds like a job for sed
<HeIsRisen> Yeah I did all that Rob ... now I want to be able to run adb from anywhere within my shell
<gildas> BOnsoir, il y a des Fr ,
<HeIsRisen> bbl
<_cronus_> librarat, dmesg|tail
<ThinkT510> !fr | gildas
<ubottu> gildas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gakhan> help me tol aunch compiz :((
<librarat> _cronus_:
<librarat> [12195.229808] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track
<librarat> [12195.229812] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
<librarat> [12195.229818] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<librarat> [12195.232102] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<FloodBot1> librarat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> librarat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<librarat> [12195.232105] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<Cody3290> wow
<Cody3290> They called in anohter floodbot
<librarat> >.< I fail
<Cody3290> >_>
<rob_p> HeIsRisen: I'm pretty stoked that the platform is so open... and it's Linux!  Of course I'm developing my android apps from within Mac.
<gakhan> wht's linux?
<MarconM> hi everyone
 * Fireblasto is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 11th Mar, 18:11:49)
<Galaxor> Hiya.  Anybody want to help me with a wget command?  I'm trying to mirror this site, but it's not following the links, it just stops at the index page.  Why is that?  The command I'm using is:  wget -r -N -l inf -k http://battlemesh.org/BattleMeshV4
<ThinkT510> !linux | gakhan
<ubottu> gakhan: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<JuJuBee> anybody have experience with minicom?  I tried all 4 serial ports ttyS0 - ttyS3 and none of them work it seems...
<leaveboy> !linux | ThinkT510
<ubottu> ThinkT510: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<gakhan> HOW to START compiz or metacity? that c..p died
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Did you cycle through the baud rates for each setting?
<librarat> _cronus_: http://pastebin.com/vcvA6XdR
<_cronus_> librarat, it is probably better to connect your drive directly to a computer with sata port. there might be a problem with sata to usb dongle
<JuJuBee> no, I   usually use 9600 8N1 when I use a usb connector
<jerk_> hey... every time I update my kernel, it adds two entries to the boot menu... and now there are about eight of those... can I please know how to trim down the list a bit?
<librarat> _cronus_: that's unfortunate. I'll see what I can do
<ThinkT510> leaveboy: can i help you?
<librarat> _cronus_: thank you for the input :)
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Usually you want baudrate, 1 parity bit,8 data bits, and no hardware flow control
<JuJuBee> rob_p: what baudrate should I use, I usually use 9600
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Ok, so if you set minicom to 9600,1,8,none then you should be good to go.
<ricorx7> jerk_: when you do sudo apt-get update, i think it tells you the command to remove the old stuff, can't remember what it was
<rob_p> ricorx7: apt-get autoremove
<leaveboy> ThinkT510: just test
<fisix> Halal has quit
<fisix> HAH
<prime> @search our lady of darkness
<jarleb_> can anybody help me with a sentence using sed to change any ? in a filename into p?
<gakhan> ubuntu grow worse each year
<jarleb_> can anybody help me with a sentence using sed to change any ? in a filename into p
<prime> sorry wrong forum
<fisix> LOL prime
<wizards> _
<JuJuBee> rob_p: I did and tried all 4 serial ports ttyS0 - ttyS1 and restarted minicom between each and no go
<rob_p> jarleb_: echo "sometext?" | sed 's/\?/p/g'
<prime> gakhan why?
<ThinkT510> !bot | leaveboy
<ubottu> leaveboy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Hmmm... then I don't know what to tell ya.  Sorry!
<leaveboy> ThinkT510: ....
<JuJuBee> jarleb_: sed -i 's/?/p?/g' filename ?  maybe need to escape the ?'s though not sure...
<JuJuBee> my bad, didnt see the second post without second ?
<jerk_> ricorx7: I use update manager....
<rob_p> jarleb_: JuJuBee: Yes.  You need to escape the, "?" in the sed command.
<gakhan> gakhan, because it's more and more buggy and no damned improvements whatsoever
<JuJuBee> rob_p: bummer ...
<JuJuBee> How do I test to see if ubuntu actuall recognizes the serial ports?
<ricorx7> jerk_: you can use the console
<jarleb_> JuJuBee, I'll try yours, but not quite sure what you mean by escape the "?"
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Look to see if the device nodes actually exist.
<gakhan> for example some idiot made shift+capslock a keyboard switch, that beyound any reason
<red2kic> gakhan: You forget you had a choice. You made a switch to linux. Why don't you do something about it? Remove packages that does not have your interests.
<gakhan> jarleb_, \?
<JuJuBee> rob_p: in /dev ?  like /dev/ttyS0 ?
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Yup.
<JuJuBee> they do
<jarleb_> gakhan, ok
<rob_p> JuJuBee: Again, it should just work.  Not sure why it's not.
<gilles_> hey quick question ..i have a i7 920 -4 cores .. is ubuntu by default using all my cpu power ?
<erUSUL> gilles_: yes
<jerk_> ricorx7: how's tha?
<gilles_> ok .. i just find that its slow to open application alot of the times ?>
<ricorx7> jerk_: open the console and give the command "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<rob_p> jarleb_: Did you try mine?  The, "?" is escaped in my example.
<red2kic> gilles_: Run "uname -m"
<erUSUL> gilles_: that's a i/o bound operation afaics
<ghc> gilles_, what application?
<gilles_> anything i open really ..
<[TK]D-Fender> gilles_: Slow compared to what?  What applications?  What kernel (as you were already requested).  What hardware?
<JuJuBee> rob_p: hmmm  minicom shows status as offline.  How do I make online?  Does it go automagically when it connects?
<erUSUL> gilles_: i.e. the slow part in the system is the hard disk
<gilles_> Yes it does .. oehing applicactions like a game or music .. anythiung
<rob_p> JuJuBee: I haven't used minicom for years.  I don't remember how it behaves. Sorry.
<gilles_> ok
<Guest89962> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ghc> gilles_, slow like what? 1s, 10s, 30s ?
<gilles_> 5-10 secs
<Guest89962> !languages setting
<gilles_> i just find windows abit more responsive that way
<erUSUL> Guest89962: what is your problem with language?
<[TK]D-Fender> gilles_: You are blaming an OS for different APPLICATIONS so far.
<_cronus_> JuJuBee, try GTKterminal - is is much simpler
<[TK]D-Fender> gilles_: again, please provide actual details.
<jerk_> ricorx7: actually I was checking out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels and it says no
<JuJuBee> _cronus_: Thanks, I  will give that a try and thanks for trying rob_p
<_cronus_> JuJuBee, *GTKTerm
<gilles_> nvm thx for your help
<rob_p> JuJuBee: welcome, good luck!
<Guest89962> @erUSUL  nothing...  I was just trying to fin more information about it! :-)
<gakhan> which package defines default keyboard layout in X apps?
<ghc> gilles_, I think that linux desktop have more latency than windows. You can google for how minimize it.
<erUSUL> gakhan: system>Preferences>keyboard
<lusmus> hmm, what shall install now.. then i have installed with minimal cd :)
<gakhan> now read the question and try once again
<ThinkT510> lusmus: depends what you want to use your system for
<oCean> gakhan: that attitude is getting you nowhere
<lusmus> ThinkT510: hehe i dont know.. really? the main thing i want to do is programming my website hehe
<ThinkT510> lusmus: then you'll need a graphical environment (gnome, kde or xfce or others)
<JuJuBee> _cronus_: same problem with GTKTerm  none of the serial ports seem to work
<AnubArack> is anyone on Chrome 11 dev channel ?
<lusmus> ThinkT510: is it neccesary?
<MeanEYE> evening ever1
<rob_p> MeanEYE: good evening
<apocalyptiq> hi o/
<ThinkT510> lusmus: if you are testing websites then you need a browser to view them and that requires a graphical environment (unless your websites are entirely text based)
<leaveboy> lusmus: actually ,it is not!
<JuJuBee> _cronus_: although when I used ttyS1 i get errors on conolse... Control Signal Reads... Input/Output errors
<lusmus> ThinkT510: im just want to test my knowledge :p you know
<leaveboy> lusmus: ....
<leaveboy> lusmus: learn 4 learn
<soreau> On a persistent live usb, the system time it reports is 7 hours ahead. I want the system time to be correct but even though I set the location, it's still not right
<leaveboy> soreau: UTC
<MeanEYE> soreau: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<zachlr> So the update manager is spontaneously working again after 3 weeks of "Could not calculate the upgrade."  There are about 600MB of updates ready, but I was wondering if it would be a good idea to update them now, or after upgrading to 10.10?
<soreau> leaveboy: Yes, how can I set that?
<MeanEYE> zachlr: system will upgrade those during version upgrade so if you upgrade now, less download later :D either way it's the same
<alexisr> Hola
<MeanEYE> alexisr: hi
<lusmus> someone that can recommend me some apps?
<gakhan> which package defines default keyboard layout in X apps?
<zachlr> MeanEYE, alright, cool.  Thanks.
<soreau> MeanEYE: Oh yea, that worked, thanks
<MeanEYE> soreau: np :D
<soreau> ! es | alexisr
<ubottu> alexisr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MeanEYE> lusmus: apps for what? :D
<leaveboy> soreau: /etc/default/rcS UTC=yes
<leaveboy> soreau: UTC=no
<soreau> leaveboy: ok thanks
<lusmus> MeanEYE:  i dont know really :p
<MeanEYE> lusmus: kind of hard to recommend something :D...
<leaveboy> soreau: welcome
<alexisr> anyone knows why "sudo os-prober" return nothing ? y  have winXP in dev/sda1
<lisandros> DasEi, hey
<lisandros> Hello, im looking someone to help a noob like me to solve some problems on ma pc...
<lisandros> anyone here?
<MeanEYE> lusmus: I can recommend my own application :P if you wish
<MeanEYE> lisandros: just ask, :D
<MeanEYE> we'll try
<User_007> i need help... the applet that used to show my social networks on Ubuntu just gone..
<DenverDave> howdy.. I have an ubuntu and xp hd, I would like to boot the ubuntu hd and see if I can use KVM or virtualbox to access apps on the windows hd.. is this even possible? if so how? thanks
<MeanEYE> User_007: you mean Me Menu?
<soreau> alexisr: maybe try #grub
<soreau> User_007: Where was this applet?
<AnubArack> is anyone on Chrome 11 dev channel ?
<alexisr> ok but grub works fine, its extrange bye bye ! tnks
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: VMWare had options to do that but software is not free(if I remember correctly)... VBox can run XP but you can't access physical partitions
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: Chrome question or bug report?
<masdi> hello, need help here. My ubuntu can't logon to wpa2 wifi network. i can logon if i set "open".
<MeanEYE> masdi: did you try with wpa1?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: ok thanks.. I knew it was a long shot
<ricorx7> i can access windows partitions in ubuntu vbox
<DenverDave> ricorx7 : do tell
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: there are tutorials online on how to transfer windows installation on to virtual drive VBox can use... google it :D
<ricorx7> Use shared folders in setting
<DenverDave> MeanEYE ah ha!! very cool
<Jordan_> Hello
<DenverDave> ricorx7 that is true but I want to run apps
<User_007> soreau it used to be on the right side of the clock
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: if I understood you correctly you want to run applications? if you just need to read files ubuntu can do that
<Jordan_> IS ANYONE GOOD WITH PROBLEMS WITH UBUNTU
<masdi> MeanEYE :what is wpal?
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, i need someone to take a screenshot (or at least check) of the Set up sync pop-up ... i have no passwords toggle :(
<ricorx7> Ya, not run apps, just view files
<drmorphias> hey how do you obtain where a package is installed in terminal?
<Jordan_> HELLO?!
<DenverDave> MeanEYE : yes I want to run apps in vbox under ubuntu
<ricorx7> drmorphias: which
<DenverDave> Jordan_ quit shoutig in all caps please
<MeanEYE> masdi: just WPA (I wrote WPA one)
 * leaveboy < Jordan_> IS ANYONE GOOD WITH PROBLEMS WITH UBUNTU
<ThinkT510> Jordan_: tell us your problem and we may help
<DenverDave> will get you further
<User_007> soreau, it come with ubuntu
<tjiggi_fo> !caps | Jordan_
<ubottu> Jordan_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jinxed-_> I copied my crontab file from one computer to my current one, and it no longer starts the bash scripts that are specified in the file? Any idea why?
<ricorx7> DenverDave: windows apps in ubuntu?
<tjiggi_fo> anyone | Jordan_
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: sync pop-up?
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: then try finding that tutorial :D
<tjiggi_fo> !anyone | Jordan_
<ubottu> Jordan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<User_007> soreau, it had my username
<drmorphias> for example, ricorx7, if i wanted to find out where openjdk-6-jdk is without opening synaptic package manager... how would i go about doing that?
<DenverDave> ricorx7 yes  I play poker and those apps do not run natively under linux nor do some of my helper programs
<masdi> MeanEYE : it cant connect to wep/wpa or wpa2.
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: did you try with wine?
<Jordan_> I install ubuntu 10.10 from a disk i ordered and i get a error /dev/sda1 is missing when it is there when i log into Windows.
<MeanEYE> masdi: which authentication method are you using... PSK or other?
<User_007> soreau, between the clock and the power button
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/tqabhyot/Setupsync_002.png
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: I have not tried wine as i dont want to install on the ubuntu hd as I have lots of data on the windows hd I want intact
<ricorx7> drmorphias: "which appname" or "find | grep  folder"
<soreau> User_007: Oh that's something you can readd to your gnome-panel
<Jinxed-_> Is this the correct channel to ask about crontab problems in ubuntu?
<soreau> User_007: Just right click and select Add to Panel
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: I thinkmaybe I will google the vbox way of absorbing an xp install into it
<MeanEYE> Jordan_: is your dvd-rom primary master?
<johnny_X> Hi all!  What is the best replacement Photo app for Ristretto?
<User_007> soreau, i already tried ... no one of them are the lost app
<JohnFlux> When I view:  http://kanji.koohii.com/study/kanji/228
<masdi> MeanEYE :wpa-psk now using D-link  2640B router-modem
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: you have ubuntu installed right?
<soreau> User_007: Not even user switcher?
<JohnFlux> The big kanji for 葉   is rendered badly
<MeanEYE> masdi: does it work now?
<overclucker> DenverDave: expect a challlenge, windows doesn't like hardware changes
<JohnFlux> Where do I report font bugs?
 * Fireblasto is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 11th Mar, 18:43:54)
<MeanEYE> JohnFlux: ubuntu font bugs?
<User_007> nope\
<lisandros> Hello, im looking someone to help a noob like me to solve some problems on ma pc...(cant play youtube videos,cant play HoN cant you ma camera on skype)
<User_007> socram, it used to have a balloon showing my gtalk status (
<JohnFlux> MeanEYE: I don't know
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: ok, just saw the picture... sorry for late reply... what seems to be the problem
<lisandros> Hello, im looking someone to help a noob like me to solve some problems on ma pc...(cant play youtube videos,cant play HoN cant you ma camera on skype)
<ThinkT510> lisandros: have you installed flash?
<MeanEYE> JohnFlux: which version of ubuntu?
<lisandros> ThinkT510,  yep
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, no problem. I have no passwords toggle ... so no passwords got synced :(
<ThinkT510> lisandros: what browser are you using?
<dotlegend> <lisandros> ubunt-restricted-extras?
<johnny_X> What is the best replacement Photo app besides Ristretto?
<dotlegend> <lisandros> ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<lisandros> ThinkT510,  mozzila and opera
<lisandros> dotlegend, what u mean?
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: you are running Chrome 11?
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, yes. dev channel latest build 11.0.696.3
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: I don't have that option either (yet)... so it might be possible google is still preparing release with that  option included
<dotlegend> <lisandros> terminal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: additionally you can go to code.google.com/p/chromium and report bug there
<ThinkT510> lisandros: how did you install flash? through the package manager?
<User_007> soreau, it used to have a balloon showing my gtalk status (
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, I had my password synced yesterday on the same browser. I had to reinstall ubuntu and now no passwords
<lisandros> ThinkT510, 1 friend did it
<lisandros> ThinkT510,  i dont know
<lisandros> dotlegend, w8 a sec
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: that's weird... did you check on version. sorry I know it's stupid but I can't think of anything else
<soreau> User_007: Maybe indicator applet or notification area?
<Jinxed-_> Is there a difference between doing EDITOR=VI & crontab -e and editing your crontab file directly with vi /etc/crontab in ubuntu 10.04?
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, yes i did check. Was first place I looked
<JohnFlux> MeanEYE: this is in 10.10 sorry
<sideone> hey all.. i need to write a script to pull all XLS files matching ABCD????.xls .. i can use wget for this, however, the files will be placed in directories matching the ???? (the ???? == date) .. i will not know the directory names or filenames that are needed, so a little bit of logic will need to be used. Does anyone know a wget(ish) type of program that can scour directory links to pull any
<sideone> items matching ABCD????.xls ?
<lisandros> dotlegend, i already got the latest it says
<MeanEYE> Jinxed-_: yes
<JohnFlux> MeanEYE: do you also see it if you go   http://kanji.koohii.com/study/kanji/228  in firefox?
<User_007> soreau, neither them
<soreau> Is there a way to tell metacity to place all windows in the center of the screen?
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: did you check if there is an upgrade ready. on first install google adds its own repo... might need an upgrade
<soreau> User_007: I'm having trouble finding it here myself.. maybe it's some applet
<MeanEYE> JohnFlux: I think ff uses its own fonts. I don't use FF
<Jinxed-_> MeanEYE: ... I was always able to get my scripts to start up just editing the /etc/crontab file but I copied one from an old machine to this machine and now none of my scripts start
<AnubArack> MeanEYE, i did check that as well :(
<johnny_X> What's the best Ristretto replacement app for Xubuntu 10.04?
<Jinxed-_> MeanEYE: I googled and the results were old but mentioned editing the crontab file with crontab -e
<soreau> User_007: Try Indicator Applet Session
<soreau> User_007: pretty sure that's it
<Lasivian> Hey all. Anyone know if Ubuntu has a better drive test tool than WD Diags for a WD drive? Thanks
<User_007> soreau, i think so... but i tryed to add every applet an noone
<MeanEYE> JohnFlux: and yes I can see those fonts ... but in any case you need japanese support... go to System -> Administration -> Language Support and check japanese, that will install additional fonts
<socram> User_007: ?
<User_007> socram, sorry
<soreau> socram: auto-tab-complete-failure ;)
<Lasivian> maybe I should simplify.. "What is the Linux drive diagnostic tool called?" thanks :)
<MeanEYE> Jinxed-_: did you try editing again with crontab -e, just add and remove something and then save it again check if that fixes it
<User_007> soreau, i think so... but i tryed to add every applet an noone of them are the lost one
<soreau> Lasivian: Where do you find it?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE thanks for the help.. I will now go search on stuff later
<soreau> User_007: Well I really think it's Indicator Applet Session
<MeanEYE> Lasivian: System -> Administration -> Disk tools
<soreau> User_007: If all else fails, reset your panel to defaults
<Lasivian> MeanEYE: thanks
<MeanEYE> Lasivian: sorry Disk Utility
<soreau> resetpanel | User_007
<soreau> ! resetpanel | User_007
<ubottu> User_007: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Lasivian> soreau: What MeanEYE just said
<gakhan> how to customize workspaces count?
<MeanEYE> gakhan: right click on it, properties
<soreau> Lasivian: palimpsest
<MeanEYE> gakhan: ppreferences
<MeanEYE> what's wrong with me tonight, am missing all the names
<gakhan> MeanEYE, it has no context menu
<soreau> Lasivian: You can see the real name of any app in the menu by selecting properties on an element in Sys>prefs>Main Menu (alacarte)
<ff> heyy
<MeanEYE> gakhan: are we talking about workspaces widget on panel?
<User_007> soreau, i have created another user and nothing... maybe it have been uninstalled
<ff> heyy can you help about c++
<gakhan> about widget in unity sidebar
<infid> how can i save a streaming flash video?
<ff> pls
<MeanEYE> ff: I don't have much experience, but shoot
<MeanEYE> gakhan: you can probably install ccsm (compiz config settings manager) and change there
<aseem> msg NickServ identify dbd19881
<ff> can you give a tutorial about c lang
<MeanEYE> gakhan: bare in mind Unity is still in development, I wouldn't be surprised if there is no options
<JohnFlux> MeanEYE: The problem is that it looks like:  http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/8972/snapshot1bq.png
<ff> can you give a tutorial about c lang
<MeanEYE> ff: hm, sorry I don't know C or C++, just the basic stuff
<gakhan> ff, go buy a book
<MeanEYE> JohnFlux: did you try with chrome or any other browser?
<ThinkT510> aseem: i suggest you change your password and only identify when not in a logged channel
<ricorx7> ff: ##c
<soreau> User_007: What app do you use for this little messaging thing? pidgin?
<mimor> Why is the Nagios from repository so different from the one compiled from source?
<ff> do you know where to download a good tuto
<aseem> ThinkT510,already did. sorry for the blunder.
<ff> ricorx7 whats ##c
<MeanEYE> mimor: ubuntu tends to keep one version of software in repository... they call it debian freeze. they usually rollout changes much later. probably due to changes. you can almost always find ppa for program you are looking for and have up-to-date version
<ki__> Anyone recommend a secure and user friendly password manager for linux?
<ThinkT510> aseem: glad to see you security concious :)
<ricorx7> ff: channel for C
<mimor> MeanEYE: thx for the explanation ;)
<User_007> soreau, on 10.10 we have empathy
<ff> ##c
<MeanEYE> mimor: np glad I could help... if you have trouble finding their ppa let me know
<test> ff: /join ##c
<leaveboy> soreau: irssi
<lusmus> hmm, what is most lightweighted desktop thingy ;)
<soreau> User_007: Well I don't really know what happened then. Typically if you have an app that shows an icon, it's visible in notification area
<Starminn> I'm trying to update my packages (using the "Update Manager") and it's telling me to check my internet connection. My Internet is fine (as I'm on IRC no problem), so what could the problem be? The issue it's having is it can't get the crap from "http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_10.0.648.127-r76697_i386.deb" so how do I tell it to just skip that, perhaps? Or fix that?
<MeanEYE> ki__: http://lastpass.com/
<leaveboy> sleep now bye
<ThinkT510> lusmus: i've heard good things about lxde
<ff> how to hack fb man
<MeanEYE> lusmus: anything other than kde and gnoem :D ... I prefer enlightenment some prefer fluxbox :D
<ff> does anybody knows how to hack facebook
<lusmus> hmm ok, who of them are the flexible and lightweigthed? :p
<Vespero> How is that relevant to Ubuntu?
<ff> ??
<ThinkT510> ff: we don't encourage such behaviour here
<Starminn> ff: That's not exactly appropriate for this channel. Please take it somewhere else
<MeanEYE> Starminn: he should skip automatically but it could be your local server is down... check in Settings -> Ubuntu Software -> Download from
<drmorphias> ff, this isn't the place for that
<ff> suggest me a channel pls to hack fb
<MeanEYE> lusmus: enlightenment is really minimalistic, great looking and highly configurable... fluxbox is just minimalistic
<ff> ??
<test> ff, no
<Vespero> ff, don't even ask about that kind of stuff.
<ff> pls??
<Vespero> It's bad for the channel.
<xormor> ff: #hacking
<gakhan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<MeanEYE> lusmus: also as mentioned LXDE is good :) as well
<Jasonn> !abuse | ff
<ubottu> ff: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lusmus> hmm, let try them out..
<lusmus> how do i get them?
<maco> ff: illegal discussions are not permitted here
<Jasonn> ff: stick around for a min
<ThinkT510> !install | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starminn> MeanEYE: http://imagebin.org/142421
<MeanEYE> lusmus: which one?... most of them are in repository
<ThinkT510> lusmus: oops, sorry wrong factoid
<drmorphias> so whos excited for the 11.04?
<lusmus> ubottu: i cant click on links im using terminal and its the only thing i have :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lisandros> Hello, im looking someone to help a noob like me to solve some problems on ma pc...(cant play youtube videos,cant play HoN cant you ma camera on skype)
<ff> what soft to hack fb pls man
<Starminn> ff: Stop it.
<lusmus> ff:lol are you kidding?
<jsoftw> ff: You cant be serious.
<drmorphias> ff - You are NOT going to find an answer here for illegal activity.
<ugliefrog> Help please how do i fix this error (mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting xxx.xxx.x.xxx:/var/lib/recordings/)
<ff> i have a problem with an email adrre so i need it man
<drmorphias> ff - Take that **** and go someplace else
<MeanEYE> Starminn: hm, is your DNS working?
<MeanEYE> Starminn: try dig www.google.com
<Starminn> !illegal > ff
<ubottu> ff, please see my private message
<wviana> hey, somebody that know C can help me?
<Starminn> MeanEYE: Yeah, I can load and itneract with pages fine. And I'm on IRC now on this same computer.
<cinnabarisland12> can't get RT3090BC4 to work more than once, help a noob out?
<MeanEYE> whoa, lot's of C questions tonight
<drmorphias> wviana, i know C# ...
<Starminn> wviana: Try in ##c
<ff> ok but i lost my email pass which i need so much what can i do now pls hwlp me
<xormor> wviana: I know C and C++.
<Starminn> ff: So tell them about it. Hacking is overkill.
<MeanEYE> Starminn: can you try running update from the console (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<drmorphias> ff - go to facebook.com and ask them
<IdleOne> ff: click on the forgot password button. and please stop asking for help with cracking passwords
<wviana> the problem is this: I am declaring a string, and i am trying to convert it to float, with the function atof()
<ff> its a school adress and i need asap
<ff> what doft
<Starminn> MeanEYE: http://pastebin.com/1MpsNknQ
<MeanEYE> maco: plz, little help here... am loosing track of important stuff
<Jasonn> ff: im sorry, do you need help to click forgot password?
<ThinkT510> can someone kick ff, he's not listening
<wviana> char numero[]="15";
<wviana> 	float num = atof(numero);
<Starminn> ff: Do the forgot password thing. Problem solved.
<ff> come on gys do nt be so rude
<jaympo_> let's ignore ff ^^
<MeanEYE> Starminn: ok, google repo is failing... from update manager Settings -> Other Software and disable google repo for a moment
<Starminn> wviana: This is Ubuntu. Go to the C channel for C help.
<Starminn> MeanEYE: Thought as much.
<wviana> whats is the channel name ?
<ff> its only educational not for bad purpose
<cinnabarisland12> can anyone help with my RT3090BC4?
<tsimpson> wviana: ##c
<jaympo_> thx xD
<lusmus> Starminn: haha how many channels in ubuntu are their? :)
<MeanEYE> Starminn: could be they changed it, if you reinstall chrome it will be automatically added back
<wviana> thx
<MeanEYE> lusmus: a lot :D
<MeanEYE> tsimpson: thank you!
<Starminn> lusmus: #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic. Oh, and #ubuntu-bots, and I think one for ops. Then you've got #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #lubuntu, all the *buntu-based channels, and so on.
<cmanns> Hey
<infid> how can i save a streaming flash video?
<wviana> it sad that is only to invited persons
<cmanns> how the hell do I get the firmware for b43?
<tsimpson> !channels | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MeanEYE> infid: from which site and which browser?
<Gagatan_> weird.. karmic found my screen automatically.. reinstalled with maveric, and only get 1024x768 on part of screen and no recognized screen.. any help appreciated
<ThinkT510> !register | wviana
<ubottu> wviana: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: which video card?
<cmanns> I'm very upset at this, I downloaded abunch of firmwares n such. How do you guys expect us to setup wireless on a laptopw hen theres no internet? It says my firmwares out of date, yet i downloaded it from recent
<cinnabarisland12> anyone help with my rt3090bc4 only wrking on one login?#
<cmanns> So any links to what i need to download on my windows installed is appriciated, since I gotta boot into internetless-ubuntu
<Jasonn> !wifi cmanns
<Jasonn> !wifi | cmanns
<ubottu> cmanns: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cmanns> Already been there the documents are bullshit
<lusmus> smartbot hehe
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: Intel 82852/855GM (Dell X300) according to lspci
<cmanns> links me to sites where I have to apt-get b3-fwcutter and such, I have no internet..... :)
<Jasonn> cmanns: i guess you have to use an ethernet cable in this case, bud
<cmanns> I have no ethernet
<cmanns> this is wireless-only area
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: Intel drivers are included with OS. Everything should work. Problem is with limited resolution?
<Jasonn> cmanns: do you have more than one computer?
<ThinkT510> !offline | cmanns
<ubottu> cmanns: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<cinnabarisland12> anyone help with my rt3090BC4?
<cmanns> Jason nope
<cmanns> http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<lisandros> Hello, im looking someone to help a noob like me to solve some problems on ma pc...(cant play youtube videos,cant play HoN cant you ma camera on skype)
<Starminn> MeanEYE: Yeah, as expected it worked without the google download. I don't use Chrome anyway so I'll re-enable the link in a week or so and try again.
<cmanns> suposidly that has what i want but no links :|
<dcorbin_wrk> I've inherited an ubuntu (9.1) machine - When it boots, it never "finishes" and gives me a login.  It does have logins that work on "alternate virtual consoles".  What should I do to diagnose this problem?
<MeanEYE> Starminn: :D ok...
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: yep.. System->Preference->Monitors shows no recognized monitors.. so I cannot set it to 1920x1200 or whatever
<Jasonn> cmanns: get someone elses laptop and use it as a wireless bridge
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: we are talking about a laptop right... you can't set resolution to external monitor or built-in?
<cinnabarisland12> can anyone help me with my rt3090bc4 card? I need a workaround urgently
<cmanns> I don't know anybody who has internet or a computer where I'm located
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: yes, laptop. external monitor.. benq 24". laptop is in dockingstation with lid/screen down
<cmanns> Just a lonesome sysadmin trying to get some ubuntu packages offline, why can't we download packages offline over http?
<lisandros> Hello, im looking someone to help a noob like me to solve some problems on ma pc...(cant play youtube videos,cant play HoN cant you ma camera on skype)
<cmanns> normally you can from ubuntu site i guess
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: is picture on both screens on?
<ThinkT510> !offline | cmanns
<ubottu> cmanns: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Jasonn> lisandros: please do not double paste, we help whoever we can, double pasting only spams the channel
<Aerosonic> Hey peeps
<MeanEYE> Aerosonic: hi
<cmanns> no such package ThinkT510
<cmanns> This si what I'm saying, it's absolutely difficult to get this firmware
<lisandros> jasonn sorry i mate they told me to repeat from time to time:) i wont do it again
<ThinkT510> cmanns: what card you got?
<Starminn> lisandros: You're fine. Just wait a little longer, that's all.
<cmanns> I mean I could go get intel agn firmware from intel site easy, not saying it's yall fault. I been trying for a day to get firmware
<MeanEYE> lisandros: suggestion, one problem at a time... it's easier for ppl to help
<cmanns> bcm4311 g using latest B43 on lucid
<masdi> MeanEYE : still cannot access wep/wpa/wpa2 wifi
<cinnabarisland12> can anyone help me with my wifi card too?
<th0r> cmanns: how you going to get intel firmware from the intel site if you have no net?
<cmanns> I had another card but I didn't think ubuntu needed drivers for this card haha
<cmanns> I have net on here
<cmanns> and ubuntu works to read my other OS
<lusmus> what fun it would be if i could watch youtube in ascii :)
<cmanns> thus I got the v3 firmware from the recent documents
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: I thought it wasn't. but I opened the lid/screen and now have mirrored screens
<cmanns> sadly i need v4 firmware
<User_007> soreau, i think aptitude may have deleted it
<cmanns> for lucid...
<masdi> MeanEYE : it failed to authenticate key..i guess
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  can u help on one problem?
<soreau> User_007: But what app was it?
<MeanEYE> masdi: System -> Administration -> Log file viewer, there should be in messages or something
<triptec> is there any audio visualizers for ubuntu that uses pulse so I can use any music player I want??
<Jasonn> lisandros: just a friendly reminder
<MeanEYE> masdi: then you can be sure what's the problem
<th0r> cmanns: if you have net, can't you get the packages from packages.ubuntu.com?
<unc0nn3ct3d> Afternoon everyone.  When I make changes to my alsa.conf do I need to reboot or can I just force-reload alsa?
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: there in lies your problem... on your laptop there should be function key to switch completely to external display... then resolution will be ok
<cmanns> yes I have b43-fwcutter but it tries to download the firmware from separate source when ubuntu has no net
<lisandros> jasonn its ok i dont missunderstood ya:P
<cmanns> so I'm trying to get the proper download...
<MeanEYE> lisandros: can you repeat them, am having problems tracking things
<ThinkT510> cmanns: have you checked https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<cmanns> no will do, 1 sec
<cmanns> On 3g so my speeds limited, thus on IRC, ty
<MeanEYE> unc0nn3ct3d: :D windows logic doesn't work in linux... just restart service :D
<lisandros> meaneye cant play HoN
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 not working for more than one login can anyone help?
<MeanEYE> lisandros: HoN?
<unc0nn3ct3d> MeanEYE: thought so, just too many threads on the forums saying reboot.. yay
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: Fn-F8 you mean? seems it doesn't want to jump to external only..
<infid> MeanEYE: any site, google chrome preferably
<MeanEYE> unc0nn3ct3d: basically only kernel update requires reboot
<lisandros> MeanEYE, cant play hon its a game  HeroesOfNewearth www.heoresofnewearth.com
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: try few times as it cycles trough modes...
<iceroot> MeanEYE: libc and dbus-updates also
<MeanEYE> infid: for chrome, download the whole flash video and you can find it in ~/.cache/google-chrome
<cmanns> Can anyone run b43-fwcutter and lmk which dl link it tries to download from or maybe rapidupload me the tar from openwrt?
<MeanEYE> iceroot: really?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: sure
<cmanns> I downloaded verison 4.1 and then on a 08 thread I see version 4.8
<MeanEYE> iceroot: well libc makes sense :D
<cmanns> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763995
<sven_oostenbrink> What program can take a bunch of mpg's from the video camera from my dad, make a selection menu, and burn it all to DVD?
<sven_oostenbrink> in the *simplest* way possible?
<cmanns> ^ So i bet verison 4.8 is prob out of date too for lucid LOL
<Jinxed-_> MeanEYE: with the sudo crontab -e ... how do you specify if the script should be run as root or the user level....
<cinnabarisland12> lisandros: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php there's a linux client avilable
<cmanns> Ohh guys
<xiamx> MX record in DNS, 10 and 20 which has higher priority?
<cmanns> Whoever can, just look for openwrt in /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<MeanEYE> Jinxed-_: whichever user runs crontab -e is running that script, so if you run that command as root ... that's a root execution
<cmanns> it'll have the url's if you could pastebin and /msg me i suppose :)
<infid> MeanEYE: all i see in that directory are files with no extension
<MeanEYE> lisandros: hm, link doesn't work... never heard of that game...
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: nopes.. I'll try restarting on misc level
<[TK]D-Fender> xiamx: the lower #
<ugliefrog> Help please how do i fix this error (mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting xxx.xxx.x.xxx:/var/lib/recordings/)
<soreau> Man, this sucks. Trying to use a live persistent usb but every single package I install tries to setup the kernel, update initrd etc but fails and takes a long time doing it
<lisandros> cinnabarisland12, i know i download it and installed it but when i click on it it doesnt start the aplycation
<MeanEYE> infid: sadly, yes... but that's where flv files are stored, aslo you could check chrome extensions for something more simpler
<ThinkT510> !usb | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: nope what? sorry problems tracking everything :D
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  its really good:P its like dota (scenario of frozenthrone )
<cinnabarisland12> lisandros: ah well, that's as far as my expertise in Linux Land go :P
<masdi> MeanEYE : here msg >>ERROR!!! RTMPCancelTimer failed, Timer hasn't been initialize!
<MeanEYE> lisandros: oh, nice nice...
<xiamx> [TK]D-Fender, thx
<lisandros> cinnabarisland12, :P:P
<infid> MeanEYE: well is there a way to play the cached file
<cmanns> soreau, I had a issue where usb wouldn't even boot w/out cd
<MeanEYE> masdi: that's not it... do you have any other device you can check and see if you are typing the real password
<cmanns> or it'd say no media in my cdm rom LOL
<MeanEYE> infid: yes, just rename it to something.flv and play it with vlc or whatever
<cmanns> So can anyone cat /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh | grep openwrt ?
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  i download it and installed it but when i click on it, it doesnt start the aplycation
<MeanEYE> lisandros: do you know where it's installed?
<User_007> soreau, http://i52.tinypic.com/15xl5j7.png
<User_007> this app
<infid> MeanEYE: how do you know which one of those files is a flv or not if they have no extensions?
<cinnabarisland12> hi guys I was wondering if using a WUBI install wuld affect my hardware? wifi doesn't work after another login
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  home
<Bill-Carson> Hi
<MeanEYE> infid: they are the big ones...
<User_007> soreau, i get it on Wikipedia Ubuntu article
<soreau> User_007: That is Indicator Applet Session
<MeanEYE> lisandros: try starding a game from terminal (if you know how) it will probably give you more info
<soreau> User_007: I'm %100 positive because adding it produces this information on the panel
<lisandros> MeanEYE, can ya tell me how?
<MeanEYE> infid: if you need downloads from youtube mostly, there's application named minitube... which is imho much better solution
<User_007> soreau, well, when i add an indicator applet Session i just get the power button
<MeanEYE> lisandros: sure, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Amithiel> guys, since gnome shell is more close to release, i suppose its stable enough to use. i want to install, however i'm kinda lost. i see some PPAS, but are too outdated, i see compiling from the source, compiling from the guit. Actually, what's the best way to install gnome shell, and get it updated of course?
<lisandros> MeanEYE, yeah
<lisandros> MeanEYE, pened it
<soreau> User_007: You should right click on it and try to move it
<infid> MeanEYE: you're a genius it worked
<sajad> hi
<MeanEYE> Amithiel: my suggestion is to wait, might screw up your OS
<soreau> User_007: It might be covered up due to a bug or anything
<MeanEYE> infid: np :D and thank you
<vooze> Anyone having some experience with 3g-modems on ubuntu 10.10?? I have an huwai e1752 modem and works just fine out of the box.. but its really slow.. i can run 5-6mbit in windows but only 2mbit in linux.. any ideas??
<MeanEYE> lisandros: where in home is it installed?
<sajad> iran ?
<sajad> kasi inja hast ?
<User_007> soreau, i moved... nothing happens
<cinnabarisland12> would a WUBI install use my hardware differently than on a normal install?
<MeanEYE> vooze: check if usb-modeswitch is installed
<sajad> ha ?
<Amithiel> MeanEYE, oh, i see. tanks for the info
<secretary_linux> Hi all. At some point likewise-open was installed on my system, but it is no longer. Now there are a bunch of services in /etc/init.d that shouldn't be there anymore (the removal was apparently faulty). Can anyone give me a list of likewise-open services that could be safely removed from a system without likewise installed?
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: no, just different file system which is slower
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  in a folder called HoN
<ThinkT510> !ir | sajad
<ubottu> sajad: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<MeanEYE> lisandros: ok type in cd ~/HoN
<vooze> MeanEYE, it is.
<bigbang> what could i use to access threw web my music collection and create playlists listen and access album covers all threw my browser ?..
<lisandros> mean cd?
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: damn, I was hoping it might explain why my wifi's not working for two consecutive logins
<MeanEYE> vooze: :/ give me a moment to check something
<User_007> soreau, i moved... maybe some bug on applet
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: once Linux kernel boots, there's nothing more to relate to windows other than crappy ntfs
<masdi> MeanEYE : error related to Ralink wifi , need to study more.
<soreau> User_007: Does it show the whole thing?
<MeanEYE> masdi: :/ sorry I wasnt able to help
<User_007> soreau, it just show the power button
<masdi> MeanEYE : np, thanks
<soreau> User_007: I don't understand why it would do that
<MeanEYE> vooze: ooh it works? are you sure it's not up to your provider...
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: alright I'm glad it isn't the crappy FS then but it still doesn't explain why the wifi suddenly decides to stop working on next login
<r0me0> hola
<MeanEYE> vooze: do you see some CPU spikes ?
<User_007> soreau, neither am i
<Jasonn> !es | r0me0
<ubottu> r0me0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> User_007: Did you try resetting the entire panel?
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: did you check apply for all users?
<r0me0> necesito ayuda
<soreau> ! resetpanel | User_007
<ubottu> User_007: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<r0me0> alguien español
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: I'm theonly user so yes :/
<User_007> soreau, yes... and already tried adding another user and login as it
<Jasonn> r0me0: yo hablo espanol
<Jasonn> !es | r0me0
<ubottu> r0me0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lisandros> MeanEYE, i did...lisandros@lisandros-Aspire-5670:~/HoN$ ^C
<lisandros> lisandros@lisandros-Aspire-5670:~/HoN$
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: hm, is the connection still there?
<User_007> soreau, the same error...
<r0me0> oye tengo kiero hacer una conexion remota a un sistema de windows
<vooze> MeanEYE, a little, not more than usual i think
<r0me0> cual programa puedo utilizar
<r0me0> jason
<MeanEYE> lisandros: use pastebin.ubuntu.com and do: ls
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: no it disappears and then when I try to connect it keeps asking fo the WPA key I gave it before
<r0me0> tengo xubuntu
<Starminn> !es | r0me0
<ubottu> r0me0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<r0me0> 10.10
<MeanEYE> vooze: :/ not sure why it's working with half the speed
<bullgard> 1es | r0me0
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: doesn't automatically connect to it either
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  ls?
<Jasonn> !es | r0me0
<bullgard> !es | r0me0
<MeanEYE> lisandros: yes just: ls
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: do you have automatic login turned on?
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: nope never do
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: strange behavior then. not sure why it's not remembering your password and connection :/
<infid> MeanEYE: what's strange is that cache dir only has files in it from 2010 even thoguh i've watched videos this year
<vooze> MeanEYE, yeah, its quite weird.. :/
<lisandros> MeanEYE, http://pastebin.com/dF3aQHAN   what is ls?
<vooze> MeanEYE, just sucks, just moved and need to wait 2 months for "real internet" :(
<MeanEYE> infid: they might be located somewhere else in that folder... also chrome automatically manages those files...so I can't guarantee they are there
<Warwolt_> Hi, I'm a complete beginner with Ubuntu. I'm trying to get Spotify to run on Ubuntu and found some stuff on a forum that might help, and right now I need to access "~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/[username]/Application Data/Spotify". the ~ seems to suggest I should find my own way to .wine but I have NO idea how to do that. Help?
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: I don't know, one minute it's fine then a logout/in or reboot later and it doesn't
<xormor> Warwolt_: ̃  is home dir
<erUSUL> Warwolt_: no ~ is your home folder
<MeanEYE> lisandros: type in ls command and press enter
<ThinkT510> Warwolt_: /home/username/
<infid> MeanEYE: there are no other dirs in that folder hmm
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: maybe someone else can help, am lost :)
<erUSUL> Warwolt_: run this in a terminal « nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/ »
<MeanEYE> infid: maybe that's the reason you can't run the game
<erUSUL> Warwolt_: browse from there
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  what is ls?
<MeanEYE> infid: sorry... :D wrong problem
<MeanEYE> lisandros: lists files
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: lol thanks anyway, I suppose it could be the chip but if it has the right drivers there's no reason it should suddenly stop working and forget
<Warwolt_> erUSUL_: Strange, I have Wine installed but it claims that the directory doesn't exist1
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: naah it's not the chip... since am guessing it works until you log out
<infid> MeanEYE: oh there's another dir called Default/Cache that has them
<MeanEYE> infid: see :D
<erUSUL> Warwolt_: have you run it at least once?
<sadff> hey one query ... when replying to someone .... do u again and again write the nick or is there some other way
<Warwolt_> erUSUL_: Yeah, several times actually.
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: I'd still try one more time configuring connection manually (editing it actually) and then applying to whole system
<MeanEYE> sadff: with nick plz... it's chaos here ;D as you can see
<Somelauw> compiz is cool
<erUSUL> Warwolt_: maybe windows does not exist in your install ... run this in a terminal « nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/ »
<ThinkT510> sadff: you can tabcomplete names in irc
<lisandros> MeanEYE, http://pastebin.com/gwdwgwip
<bittyx-laptop> hi guys! i've got a philosophical question about permissions. say i want to run a command that's only accessible to su, like apt-get install. now, for some reason, i want to call this command from a script. how is this handled? are the permissions checked on whether the owner of the script file has su permissions, or the user who starts the script (regardless of it's owner), or both?
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: lol how do I do that? (total noob :( )
<erUSUL> !tab | sadff
<ubottu> sadff: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lisandros> MeanEYE, i think thats it
<rob_p> sadff: Type the first 2 or 3 letters of the person's nick and hit tab to complete it.
<sadff> cool ...thanks all
<erUSUL> bittyx-laptop: run « sudo script  »
<Warwolt_> erUSUL_: I'm in! Thanks, should be able to navigate me from here!
<Somelauw> sa[tab]
<Somelauw> s[tab]
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: you have that connection manager thing in panel right?... then right click on it and go to edit connections... while editing... there's a checkbox saying "Available to all users"
<User_007> soreau, i installed some packages an now it's working
<Jasonn> bittyx-laptop: add sudo in front, and then you will have to enter your password, you can also add it to the visudo list so ou dont have to enter your password.
<User_007> ty
<MeanEYE> lisandros: type now ./hon.sh
<MeanEYE> lisandros: don't forget ./
<kira> bonjour
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: ok I'll install again and try that
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: thanks for the help
<bittyx-laptop> Jasonn: so it doesn't matter who created the file, the user who starts it needs su permissions?
<Jordan_U> bittyx-laptop: Correct.
<lisandros> MeanEYE, http://pastebin.com/6WaZm6QU
<MeanEYE> bittyx-laptop: sudo command... but user will always be asked about it
<Jasonn> bittyx-laptop: or you can put into the visudo list and then you wont have to enter password
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: np :D
<MeanEYE> lisandros: nothing I can help you with... you can contact game developers with log file and try with them
<Jordan_U> bittyx-laptop: With compiled executables you can use the setuid bit to change that but 1: DO NOT DO THAT, setuid is a serious security vulnerability on anything but the most well audited code and 2: You can't use the setuid bit with scripts.
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  ty for ur time
<MeanEYE> lisandros: sorry I was unable to help
<lisandros> MeanEYE,  you did much dud:)
<bittyx-laptop> Jasonn: if i put it in visudo, that means that anyone can then do "sudo script" and it will run?
<liddell> Hi!
<MeanEYE> liddell: hi
<bittyx-laptop> Jasonn: and the script can call whatever sudo app it needs, right?
<Jasonn> yeah
<liddell> I'm having this bug I run into all the time where I reboot after a crash and my network displays as "Unmanaged" after that. In trying to fix it I seem to have deleted my nm-system-settings.conf file. Is there a command to recreate it, or would one of you helpful people post the contents of yours so I can manually transcribe it? Thanks!
<Jordan_U> bittyx-laptop: Are you trying to accomplish something in particular?
<bittyx-laptop> well, a question in #php got me thinking about it. if php needs to call a shell script to do some stuff (and by some stuff, i mean something that only a su could do), what would be necessary to accomplish that safely.
<MeanEYE> liddell: /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<liddell> Yeah
<bittyx-laptop> ie. you could give apache su permissions, but that's just asking for trouble
<erUSUL> bittyx-laptop: first stop using php if you want security ;P
<bittyx-laptop> so i was trying to figure a way to do it safely
<jiltdil> should i give half-half space to host os and virtual box os?
 * erUSUL just trolling
<bittyx-laptop> erUSUL: i see :P
<shlm> hello there
<jiltdil> means half half size of my total hdd
<MeanEYE> liddell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<bittyx-laptop> erUSUL: it's not that php is inherently unsafe (most software is, more or less), it's that php is really a magnet for new programmers, who don't pay attention to security
<svirik1> Hello,i got bug in my Ubuntu 10.10: When i switch to another (Rus) language my left mouse's button stop working, whats wrong, and how can i fix it?
<bittyx-laptop> so it has a bad rep because it's being used improperly :P
<jiltdil> channel for bactrack?
<MeanEYE> jiltdil: RAM?
<oDesk> hello all,  after upgrade to 11.04 the mouse vertical scroll isn't working
<jiltdil> MeanEYE? no hd space
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, an example?
<liddell> MeanEye: Neat, thanks! Testing it now...
<MeanEYE> jiltdil: with virtual box?
<oDesk> that's on the usb mouse not the touch-pad one
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MeanEYE> liddell: np
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: an example of what? php being used improperly?
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, yes
<fawkes> test
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: no changes even with rebooting with both screens up. with karmic it found both screens and I could disable one of them if I liked to. now it only find 1 screen but its undetected
<jaympo_> fawkes, passed
<jiltdil> MeanEYE:yes?
<Gagatan_> MeanEYE: and Fn-F8 one or more tries doesn't work either
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: and the function key is not working?
<MeanEYE> damn
<Gagatan_> it blanks the screen, and then returns
<shlm> i got a folder on /var/www/website1, where that folder is owned by user1 but /var is owned by root and www too , my question is the user1 is he able to make a changes on his directory, which website1 ?
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: well i dunno, for example, if you hang out in #php, a lot of newbies come and paste their code asking for help. half of that code is full of sql injection possibilities. sometimes they just call eval on something a user does, or shell_exec in a way that enables a user to start anything they want
<MeanEYE> jiltdil: vbox makes virtual drives as files on linux file system, so there's no need to leave space for it
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, ok
<MeanEYE> shlm: no, every file and directory has its own permissions and system obeys those permissions
<MeanEYE> shlm: user should be able to make changes to it
<svirik1> Hello,i got bug in my Ubuntu 10.10: When i switch to another (Rus) language my left mouse's button stop working, whats wrong, and how can i fix it? can anyone talk about it in privat room?
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: any specific reason you've asked?
<bittyx-laptop> svirik1: does your right mouse button work?
<MeanEYE> Gagatan_: you got me stuck. :)... problem with resolution is that screens are in mirror mode and max resolution represents max resolution of your laptop monitor
<svirik1> Yes
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, just that people keep talking about silly newbs, while it appears to me that high level language should not really have low-level injection bugs possible, so to me it looks more like silly php in the 1st place
<shlm> unfortunately not i done chmod -R 777 but my user can't do modification, what could be wrong ? MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> shlm: did you check user and group?
<Krycek> nah
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, on the other hand, the very high level methods are so fricking abstract that most noobs will not understand them, or should i say non-professional coders
<wildfire100> hello
<W43372> Hi everybody.
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: what? do you think php should, for example automatically escape user input? i consider myself a relatively experienced programmer, and i wouldn't want my language to do this for me.
<Christopher> Hola.  I'm using ubuntu 10.10.  I did apt-get remove openoffice* so I could switch to Libreoffice and it made my title and task bars dissapear.  Then I went into recovery mode and reset X to default and now I can only get to CLI, and startx command crashes my computer and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing.
<MeanEYE> brontosaurusrexw: there's a saying... if you don't know why you are doing what your are doing then you are just macro that happens to breathe
<shlm> i don't know how to check it MeanEYE
<svirik1> bittyx-laptop plz look at your privat messages from me
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: and if you really need such stuff, there are plenty of libraries that'll do that for you
<MeanEYE> shlm: ls -l
<wildfire100> hey, guys i think my bandwidth may be choking, how do i find out how much bandwidth i am using in uuntu please
<Logan_> ]!om | svirik1
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: apart from manually protecting yourself of course
<Logan_> oops
<Logan_> !pm | svirik1
<ubottu> svirik1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<erUSUL> Christopher: probably you removed half your desktop. install it again
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: gnome-system-monitor :D (or in System -> Administration -> System Monitor)
<erUSUL> Christopher: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ThinkT510> Christopher: libreoffice will be available in the next release
<wildfire100> MeanEYE, i do not have System Monitor in my administarion, just system testing
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: which os is it?
<Christopher> erUSUL: thanks, i'll try that
<wildfire100> MeanEYE,  dont worry i found it, just being stupid
<brontosaurusrexw> MeanEYE, no, if you are a coder, then you code becouse you need to code, thats a pretty boring statement for me, i have certain ideas for example, and my coding sucks a bit, so, well, we are not all the same.
<Christopher> ThinkT510: i know, but i just wanted to try it out :P
<shlm> how to check the group permission ?
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: i mean, the methods do exactly what they say. also, the man pages mostly mention the exploit possibilities (ie. they warn you to watch out for stuff). so it's mostly people not paying attention/reading thoroughly.
<liddell> MeanEYE: So it did not seem to create the file, but it did create NetworkManager.conf, which has inside of it the tag I need to change to fix the issue [change managed=false to managed=true]. But I try to open it with a sudo Kate and it just says "No protocol specified. kate:cannot connect to X server :0"
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: and sure, php has bugs as well, but most languages do
<MeanEYE> brontosaurusrexw: it's not a boring :D statement... you need to knoe why something is good and something is not... programming is not copy pasta
<wildfire100> how do i know if my bandwidth is choking MeanEYE ??
<dcorbin_wrk> Is there an apt.sources location I can use that is specific to Ubuntu 9.1?
<ThinkT510> !9.10 | dcorbin_wrk
<ubottu> dcorbin_wrk: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<gakhan> liddell, use console editor like nano
<MeanEYE> liddell: gksu kate , sudo is terminal command
<brontosaurusrexw> MeanEYE, you need to know what your doing is the same as : spend a life-time reading about coding, and the answer is NO of course :)
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: also, apps/companies that need high security should hire a dedicated security expert anyway, since it's a rather different discipline from programming in general
<vooze> MeanEYE: hey, found a little solution to the 3g modem thing.. Seems it just "takes" a while for it to fully connect.. it runs 3½ mbit now, and with a bit better ping..
<svirik1> i got bug in my Ubuntu 10.10: When i switch to another (Rus) language my left mouse's button stop working, whats wrong, and how can i fix it?(Right button works well)
<denverdave> ok im back with new problems lol cant get screen past 640x480 have tried searching but cant run tools as they are too big for screen
<MeanEYE> brontosaurusrexw: ofc no... :D but there are no universal solutions... am just saying
<shlm> how to check the group permission ? MeanEYE
<wildfire100> MeanEYE, ??
<MeanEYE> vooze: great thing, thanks for letting me know
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: in system monitor there's resources tab... there you can see down/up speed
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, well anyway, may latest 'app' got like 10000 unique hits in a year and its still up, so i have some basic clues....
<dcorbin_wrk> ThinkT510: I find nothing that that answers the question.
<wildfire100> ok
<gakhan> lol ubity uses Win+# shortcuts
<ThinkT510> dcorbin_wrk: sorry, i thought it might have links to 9.10 repos
<wildfire100> MeanEYE,  its because my minecraft is really laggy, my pc specs are fine though
<MeanEYE> gakhan: that's not actually :D windows key, it's just another mod key... if you take a look at System76 laptops they have ubuntu key there
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: i didn't say anything about you, i'm just speaking in general.
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: a whole bunch of things can cause that...
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: little related to OS
<denverdave> MeanEYE,  sorry to bug any ideas or links to get better resolution than 640x480?
<MeanEYE> denverdave: hm, can you :D please repeat the whole problem... am not keeping track :D of the chat unless my nick is mentioned and even then am not that good :D
<W43372> I just put 10.10 on a new netbook and it's not remembering some of my settings when I reboot, things like the clock and volume
<brontosaurusrexw> bittyx-laptop, yeah, iam saying that things are lots of times very different that my appear from forums/chats, for example the other day i was trying to figure out why my international domain (unicode domain) is geting punnycode display in firefox, at the end i trashed directly to main country registrar and mozilla fundation not having a correct deal, so call me a noob editing apache till 3 in the morning ;)
<denverdave> MeanEYE: I just fired up my ubuntu hd, on it now, and cant get any better resolution than 640x480 cant use tools as they are off the screen
<phet> hi
<phet> how can I install ubuntu on a usb disk?
<MeanEYE> denverdave: hm, which graphics card?
<ThinkT510> !usb | phet
<ubottu> phet: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jinxed-_> How would I start certain bash scripts (some at root some at user level) to start automatically when ubuntu boots in a way that I could connect with the terminals to view the scripts when I wanted to but I could also close the windows?
<phet> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: thanks, you are quite fast with commands :P
<phet> ThinkT510: thank you
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: thanks
<ThinkT510> phet: pleasure to help
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: I should probably learn more commands, :D might save me the trouble :D
<wildfire100> MeanEYE,  what else can i do to stop my lag?
<lusmus> where shall i install my programm?
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: well am not sure, as it's most likely related to your ISP
<lusmus> like jdk
<wildfire100> whats my ISP
<MeanEYE> wildfire100: internet service provider
 * W43372 just lost the game.
<MeanEYE> W43372: I'd like to help but I have no clue what the problem is...
<MeanEYE> W43372: am just saying so you know you are not being ignored...
<denverdave> MeanEYE: nvidia 220 gt
<bittyx-laptop> brontosaurusrexw: yeah, but there are a lot of articles on at least a basic level of security. not bothering to read these (even though most tutorials will mention them) is just being ignorant.
<wildfire100> ok, thanks
<gakhan> lusmus, /opt
<W43372> MeanEYE: My clock is wrong every time I reboot.
<MeanEYE> denverdave: do you have drivers installed?
<lusmus> gakhan: opt folder?
<MeanEYE> W43372: to which time clock resets?
<iplaythisgame> I used  update-rc.d /etc/init.d/sickbeard.sh defaults     but on reboot I dont see it running   (headless)  I have the same problem with my dropbox service.   Is there a way to tell if the program is somehow ending itself prematurely or even started at all?
<gakhan> yes
<MeanEYE> lusmus: what program?
<W43372> MeanEYE: Do what?
<lusmus> MeanEYE: JDK
<zak_> how to start google chromium fro mkonsole , it cant start from the cassical menu
<MeanEYE> lusmus: you have jdk in repos...
<jaympo_> zak_, chromium-browser
<MeanEYE> zak_: google-chrome
<guntbert> iplaythisgame: usually you search the logs in/under /var/log
<iplaythisgame> guntbert: any specific log?
<MeanEYE> W43372: when you restart your computer what time is on your clock
<W43372> MeanEYE: It's different every time.
<lusmus> MeanEYE: lol and i did compile it by my self lol
<liddell> MeanEYE: Okay I don't have gksu installed, but I used Nano to edit the file and got the ethernet working, but the wireless is still missing. I vaugely recall last time this happened having to enable something by editing another file, something having to do with interfaces and eth0, eth1, etc. Any insight there? If not, thanks for your help up to this point!
<MeanEYE> W43372: is it like + or - some hours from your time?
<W43372> MeanEYE: It's about five hours behind.
<denverdave> MeanEYE: It appears i do
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: hey, thanks very muchly for the 'Available to all users' trick for the network, I don't know why or how it worked but it did :-D
<guntbert> iplaythisgame: the general log is /var/log/syslog, but there are other ones and your applications may have their own ones
<W43372> MeanEYE: Like my timezone is right, and it lists the right city, the time is just off.
<denverdave> MeanEYE: I just cant get better resolutions in the list when I run the nvidia config too
<MeanEYE> W43372: then your clock might be in the wrong time zone...
<MeanEYE> denverdave: :/ tried reconnecting monitor?
<denverdave> MeanEYE: not yet
<MeanEYE> W43372: hm, and it's always 5 hours behind?
<lusmus> do'h cant scroll uup on this irssi or i dont really know :/
<jwtiyar> i didnt know and i erased my usb card from make usb creater and can't mount , how to fix it?
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: np:D... you probably didn't have keychain so it was unable to remember password... making it global helps :D everytime
<MeanEYE> lusmus: pg up/down
<denverdave> bbiab
<MeanEYE> liddell: can you fill me in again what is it you are trying to do... I keep forgetting, sorry
<lusmus> MeanEYE: how shall i install to get jdk via repo?
<MeanEYE> lusmus: sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<itaylor57> !java | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MeanEYE> lusmus: that will probably install open-jdk but it's ok unless you insist on sun
<gakhan> oracle
<MeanEYE> itaylor57: jdk not jre
<itaylor57> MeanEYE: sorry
<MeanEYE> np :D
<jwtiyar> any one can see my msg?
<starwhale2011> hi all =)
<MeanEYE> jwtiyar: yes we can
 * starwhale2011 waves to all
<W43372> MeanEYE: I guess I assumed that when I typed my city in it would pick the time zone on it's own. I just went in and fixed all of it.
<ThinkT510> !find jdk | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: Found: default-jdk, default-jdk-doc, gcj-4.4-jdk, gcj-4.5-jdk, gcj-jdk, gcj-native-helper, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jdk&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<lusmus> MeanEYE: Sun yEA
<MeanEYE> liddell: ok got it... /etc/network/interfaces
<MeanEYE> lusmus: anu particular reason?
<MeanEYE> W43372: is it ok now?
<liddell> MeanEYE: Whenever I do a hard reboot, my network manager says everything is 'Unmanaged" and I have to go into configuration files to change lines that say "mangaged=false" to managed=true" to get it up again, but it only seems to be fixing the ethernet connection this time around, and I would guess that it's because I deleted the Network manager config file earlier. [it's back now]
<W43372> MeanEYE: Yeah, it's all good. But while I'
<lusmus> MeanEYE: not really.. just use a while
<MeanEYE> lusmus: go with open source... dont cave in to propriatary software ;D
<MeanEYE> liddell: do you have gnome? because network manager could do all this for you automatically
<tzaeru> hi. tried to update to 11.4, and when updating xorg, ran into this: http://tinypaste.com/90106 basically it's a bunch of dependency problems in style of E: xserver-xorg-video-geode: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<lusmus> ok.. but was the diffrents?
<MeanEYE> tzaeru: there are problems with closed source drivers...
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | tzaeru
<ubottu> tzaeru: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<W43372> MeanEYE:  But while I've got you here; I've noticed a few times when the machine is shutting down in the text part before it turns off there's a little red * and it says something about pulse audio, but the screen goes blank too fast for me to read anything about it
<MeanEYE> lusmus: open-jdk is open source and it's not that optimized as sun's... though I didn't notice any difference
<starwhale2011> if u want to talk to people privately (even though you probs already know this) enter /msg <nick> <message>
<MeanEYE> W43372: messages can be found in /var/log/messages :D
<tzaeru> MeanEYE, I'm not even trying to use them tho. well. to #ubuntu+1 ->
<skrewler> i have a package I want aptitude to 'ignore' when doing aptitude upgrade and such.  how can i do this?
<MeanEYE> tzaeru: if you have nvidia or ati, you won't be able to run X due to changes in Xorg server...
<liddell> MeanEYE: I don't. [I'm in here because the Kubuntu channel is silent.] But I've had this exact same problem several times with GNOME as well...
<tzaeru> MeanEYE, well, I am aiming for the open drivers anyway
<tzaeru> which actually are why I am updating: the PPA of the open drivers have mandatory stuff I need which isn't available on maverick's ppa
<MeanEYE> liddell: well /etc/network/interfaces is the file you are looking for
<MeanEYE> tzaeru: sorry I can't really help you much with 11.04. I didn't run it nor do I have experience with it. also being alpha version means it chages a lot so it's hard to support something like that, too unpredictable
<liddell> MeanEYE: So I've got /etc/network/interfaces open in nano. Is there a place you might know of on the web where I can find what it's supposed to look like? Or I could transcribe it here if you know how to parse it...
<MeanEYE> liddell: sure let me find it
<iplaythisgame> guntbert: in boot.log    its calling it, cut saying  /home/administrator/.sickbeard  No such file or directory?  Any idea
<MeanEYE> liddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10078
<jiltdil> can we use ssh via virtual box OS to connect to   host OS and how?
<ssureshot> how can I tell if my usb ports are 1.1 or 2.0?
<ssureshot> through the os
<gakhan> jiltdil, what is host os?
<MeanEYE> jiltdil: you can, there's a vbox virtual network adapter... if you have ssh set up in guest os, check it's ip and just ssh ip
<jiltdil> gakhan:ubuntu
<MeanEYE> ssureshot: lsusb... should say if your hubs are 2.0
<jiltdil> MeanEYE:thanx
<gakhan> jiltdil, then start  ssh demon and enable connections from VMs subnet
<MeanEYE> jiltdil: np
<esperegu> is it possible to see how a program was compiled? (with which configure options??)
<ssureshot> MeanEYE: ah I completely missed that one.. thank you
<MeanEYE> esperegu: not really
<Pumpkin-> esperegu: only if the program provides a method. Some do, some don't.
<guntbert> iplaythisgame: sorry, I have no idea about sickbeard -- does /home/administrator exist?  does an account administrator exist at all? if yes you could try to create that directory
<MeanEYE> ssureshot: np :D that's why we are here
<Pici> esperegu: Take a look at the build logs on launchpad for that program.
<Pici> ssureshot: s/program/source package/
<Jordan_U> esperegu: Yes, look at the source package.
<W43372> MeanEYE thanks but i gotta go
<jiltdil> hi m new to ubuntu how to start ssh in it as i know service sshd start but it doenot workingin ubuntu
<MeanEYE> Pici: I think he's saying about configure --with-this --with-that stuff
<Pici> ssureshot: sore, wrong person.
<Pumpkin-> that works too, if the program you are refering to is one thats come out a package.
<Pici> MeanEYE: Yes, I realize that.
<ThinkT510> !ssh | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ssureshot> pici: lol I was wonderin lol
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: sudo service ssh start
<esperegu> Jordan_U: I have the source. but I want to know which options they used to compile the current binary I have ;-)
<Pici> esperegu: A package thats in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> esperegu: Do you have the source *package*? It contains all of the rules used to build the binary package.
<gakhan> jiltdil, what netstat -l --inet says?
<GaryD> If I install nouveau-firmware on natty will it fix the issue of nouveau drivers not displaying all colors. My screen looks "grayed" out and most things are unidentifiable. If not, how can I use xserver-xorg-video-nv instead of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<jiltdil> jordan_u:thanx
<nick> hey at all
<Pici> GaryD: Natty support is in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<iplaythisgame> guntbert: thats a user and it does exist, copy paste the cd command and it goes there.  The directory is there and it has the files in it.  I can run the sickbeard.sh update-rc-d is calling and the process starts no problems(which still has that line in it calling that directory)  Is there a reason home directories wouldn't show up till later in the boot?.
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: You're welcome.
<Will09600> hi
<GaryD> Pici: thanks.
<jiltdil> jordan_u: but it says ssh: unrecognized service
<guntbert> iplaythisgame: only if they are on a separate volume, mounted later (in my opinion)
<gakhan>  lol what'
<Will09600> does anyone know how to use remastersys correctly ?
<gakhan> s ipp tcp service?
<lusmus> hm how do i run a jar file that is red?
<DerSuperGeilerHa> eure videos sind schlecht muhaha
<lusmus> in ls
<epicenter> I hope this is a simple Q: I have onboard video and that works awesomely. But I also have a PCIe video card hooked up to a 2nd monitor and out of the box, ubuntu isn't firing it up.
<epicenter> Thx for any help
<jiltdil> gakhan:Active Internet connections (only servers)
<jiltdil> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<jiltdil> tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:ipp *:*                     LISTEN
<jiltdil> udp        0      0 *:mdns                  *:*
<jiltdil> udp        0      0 *:56644                 *:*
<FloodBot1> jiltdil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeanEYE> lusmus: as a security measure you need to set executable bit to that file
<gakhan> lusmus, red == broken symlink
<esperegu> Jordan_U: were to find a source package+
<gakhan> jiltdil, ssh daemon notr running on your system
<lusmus> MeanEYE: how?
<MeanEYE> lusmus: chmod +x file.jar
<lusmus> MeanEYE: oh ok
<jiltdil> gakhan: yes but how to install m using ubuntu firstly and its command is quite opposite to red hat so m confused tell me
<ubuntu_> .t'
<jiltdil> gakhan: service sshd start didn't work here
<iplaythisgame> guntbert: maybe it has something to do with encryption    same disk but i think i used the ecrypted home option
<gakhan> jiltdil, had you installed 'ssh' package>
<jiltdil> gakhan: ok buddy i installed it
<jiltdil> gakhan:its acttive now
<DerSuperGeilerHa> helllolooo obdpsdfhglkusdhgsd
<DerSuperGeilerHa> tsd
<DerSuperGeilerHa> gfs
<DerSuperGeilerHa> dr
<DerSuperGeilerHa> wet
<FloodBot1> DerSuperGeilerHa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DerSuperGeilerHa> we
<Tita02> hi :)
<MeanEYE> as if freenode is from yesterday
<guntbert> iplaythisgame: that is possible, but as I have no idea about sickbeard I'm afraid I cannot help you -- wait: for testing you could create another user without encrypted home directory (and sudo right) and set up sickbeard from that new account
<liddell> MeanEYE: I'm trying to figure out how to add a wireless interface here in the /etc/network/interfaces file and I can't seem to pin it down. I tried adding another few lines to it only changing the eth0 to eth1, but that just added another wired connection...
<kwtm> Hi. Anyone use playdeb.net for repositories of Ubuntu games?  Is there any reason to distrust them, security-wise?  (trojans, etc.)
<MeanEYE> liddell: ifconfig -a will list all interfaces
<gakhan> liddell, you can see what interface was assigned in system log
<gakhan> *which
<arand> kwtm: Depends if you trust the four people responsible.
<epicenter> I hope this is a simple Q: I have onboard video and that works awesomely. But I also have a PCIe video card hooked up to a 2nd monitor and out of the box, ubuntu isn't firing it up.
<liddell> MeanEYE: okay I have eth0 and lo [I deleted the extra wired one I added already]
<epicenter> Thx for any help
<arand> kwtm: https://launchpad.net/~getdeb-package-managers/+members
<MeanEYE> liddell: I've never configured wlan that way... only lan
<grendal_prime> hey guys im trying to zip something with ..just...well zip.  and im calling a scrpt from /home/user/  but the files i want to zip are in /home/user/stuff/ziptheseup.  when i open the zips up they have all that path info inside the zip....whats the switch for have it dump the path and just zip the stuff that is in the dir i specify.
<liddell> gakhan: As in see what interfaces I had before all this? That sounds incredibly useful! Where would I find the system log?
<arand> kwtm: In general, I think playdeb is trusted amongst the community.
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: just cd in script... easiest :D
<gakhan> liddell, less dmesg
<grendal_prime> grrr
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: ?!
<grendal_prime> im calling it from inside php.
<kwtm> Thanks arand.  I know (of) Joao Pinto.  I'll go ahead and trust them.
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: then cd /to/whereever && zip...
<grendal_prime> dont like having to do that...i thought there was a switch like -t target..
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: let me check
<Tita02> I have really newbie question. I have problem with connection to any other then ubuntu server.... Does anyone have experiance with this?
<liddell> gakhan: Woah thats a lot of info. What am I looking for in here?
<atpa8a> hello
<grendal_prime> ill try it this way but you know..kinda sucks to do that in some casses
<atpa8a> any idea how i can check if a sysvinit script is run during boot or manually?..
<tsimpson> grendal_prime: -j
<ThinkT510> liddell: what is the output of iwconfig?
<gakhan> liddell, for lines which mention your wireless device
<grendal_prime> ive been scouring that manpage where did you find that
<grendal_prime> or how for that matter
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: well, it's not an ugly solution... am looking at switches now and zip doens't have anything like that
<tsimpson> grendal_prime: in the man page ;)
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: common knowledge I guess... I did some "backuping" with tar :D
<tsimpson> grendal_prime: somewhere around line 654 for me
<liddell> gakhan: As in, Belkin Wireless? Or is it coded to something like eth1 sort of thing?
<grendal_prime> ya MeanEYE its -j
<grendal_prime> i just didnt see it there thanks tsimpson
<MeanEYE> grendal_prime: oh yea I see it
<MeanEYE> stupid me :D
<tsimpson> :)
<liddell> ThinkT510: "lo: no wireless extensions. eth0:no wireless extensions"
<gakhan> liddell, it depends on driver; and it should have it's ethX name and MAC listed
<grendal_prime> dont feel bad ive been looking at the man page for like 10 min couldnt find it
<dv-> If I disable grsecurity RBAC can I use it together with apparmor or are the two totally exclusive?
<gakhan> grendal_prime, /text
<gakhan> also ?text
<MeanEYE> today is just not my day... :D too many mistakes
<bastidrazor> MeanEYE: maybe you should be called stinkEYE
<MeanEYE> why is that?
<epicenter> I hope this is a simple Q: I have onboard video and that works awesomely. But I also have a PCIe video card hooked up to a 2nd monitor and out of the box, ubuntu isn't firing it up.
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: you're still helping people, keep it up. :)
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: thanks
<epicenter> Where should I be looking to diagnose the issue?
<ramzy_> lu all!! need help!! comment reactiver Gnome Login Manager??
<MeanEYE> epicenter: bios first
<ramzy_> lu all!! need help!! comment reactiver Gnome Login Manager??
<liddell> gakhan: Okay I went through the whole log, the only reference to ethX is "eth0: no IPv5 routers present"
<ramzy_> lu all!! need help!! comment reactiver Gnome Login Manager??
<FloodBot1> ramzy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[segfault]> !fr | ramzy_
<ubottu> ramzy_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ramzy_> join #ubuntu-fr
<gakhan> liddell, it means your device was not recognized... or is missing firmware
<[segfault]> ramzy_: use /JOIN instead of just join
<lusmus> use j instead of join
<lusmus> :
<lusmus> :P
<silentz0r> hello, how can I forward my speaker's audio to network using pulseaudio?
<MeanEYE> lusmus: doesn't work always, since /j is an alias :D
<Um_cara_Qualquer> how can i compress an iso file in several parts?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> there's no "compress" option on right button menu
<liddell> hmm
<gakhan> is it safe to delete kernel modules?
<earthmeLon> Im freaking out.  I can not delete/create playlists on my iPad using Rhythmbox.  I dont have to use Rhythmbox, but I would really like to be able to create/modify playlists, as well as delete songs.
<GeekyAdam> is there anything that makes the shutdown command better or worse than using the runlevels method of shutting down or restarting a server?
<guntbert> !runlevel | GeekyAdam
<ubottu> GeekyAdam: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<oCean> gakhan: not if you're planning on using them
<gakhan> obviously I don't, noone asked me I want them
<tsimpson> GeekyAdam: shutdown can also tell the system to power-down or reboot, rather than just halt
<gakhan> 114 MB of bloatware
<GeekyAdam> tsimpson: thank you
<oCean> gakhan: no, not really
<tsimpson> gakhan: if you can be absolutely, 100%, totally sure exactly what the module is for and that you will never need it, and moreover no other module will ever need it, then in that case... probably
<darkjedi> How do I remove all the entries at boot
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | darkjedi
<ubottu> darkjedi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Habstinat> Is there a terminal command or other way to keep a key held down?
<bcraigdog> is there a channel for newbies using xubuntu? if so how do i get there?
<tsimpson> bcraigdog: you can try #xubuntu
<gakhan> bcraigdog, that channel is dead as xubuntu itself
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: playing wow ?! :P
<gakhan> Habstinat, adhesive tape
<Habstinat> MeanEYE: Minecraft actually XD, want to stay in sneak mode.
<ThinkT510> darkjedi: if you just want to remove some of the kernels from updates you can uninstall them via synaptic and grub2 will be updated
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: haha, knew it... maybe make a signal emitter
<darkjedi> I'm not sure which version of grub I have but every time I update it adds an entry
<MeanEYE> or something like that
<lusmus> cmon play runescape instead of minecraft :p
<gakhan> darkjedi, remove the culprits
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: did you try binding sneak to caps lock? :D might work :P
<ThinkT510> darkjedi: in that case just uninstall them, make sure you uninstall the right ones
<darkjedi> is there a command I can use in terminal
<ThinkT510> !apt | darkjedi
<ubottu> darkjedi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Habstinat> MeanEYE: Just tried that... Nope.
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: just an idea
<Thedemon666> Hello
<Thedemon666> I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<darkjedi> ok I had to install apt
<Habstinat> MEANEYE: GOT IT: LET"S JUST SAY IT INVOLVES A STAPLER AND A LOT OF TAPE
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: >:D haha, am more of a software guy
<Thedemon666>  I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<[segfault]> darkjedi: You can type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf" and edit out the ones you don't want by putting # in front of them.  If you are running an older grub, you will want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst instead.
<Habstinat> MeanEYE: That was kind of a joke, obviously I would prefer a software solution if anyone has one
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: I've never thought about that actually
<sms74> hello
<Thedemon666>  I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<sms74> first time using irc
<MeanEYE> Habstinat: http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67115
<MeanEYE> sms74: hi
<Nexus-Wind> Hey how can I tell what a computer's CPU architecture?
<Nexus-Wind> I dont think its i386
<[segfault]> Nexus-Wind: uname -m
<MeanEYE> Nexus-Wind: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MeanEYE> ooh, os architecture... :D I thought CPU
<Nexus-Wind> I have a boot USB thats all
<ivorensis> I installed all the bisigi themes and now I can't find a way to delete them. Any help
<ivorensis> ?
<darkjedi> ok gedit opens a blank txt
<MeanEYE> ivorensis: installed  how?
<Thedemon666> I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<Thedemon666> help
<MeanEYE> ivorensis: using repository or just clicked install from appearance
<MeanEYE> Thedemon666: is it a network card
<[segfault]> darkjedi: did you try to edit menu.lst or grub.cfg?
<sms74> is there an irc for windows7 ?
<ivorensis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bisigi/ppa, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install bisigi-themes
<MeanEYE> sms74: no clue, doubt
<anr78> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro? I'm about to install, and wonder if I should go for 32 or 64 bit.
<Thedemon666> 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ivorensis> I want to delete them, MeanEYE.
<MeanEYE> ivorensis: sudo apt-get remove bisigi-themes
<ivorensis> Doesn't work
<[segfault]> anr78: unless you have a special 64-bit application need, 32-bit is recommended for most folks.
<MeanEYE> ivorensis: what doest it say
<Thedemon666>   	
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> If this error does not allow me to start ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Thedemon666: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeanEYE> Thedemon666: does the card work?
<Thedemon666> ok
<MeanEYE> Thedemon666: does the card work?
<darkjedi> [segfault] I got gedit to open with grub.cfg nothing hapens with menu.lst
<ivorensis> Oh, I think I managed to delete them with autoremove.
<MeanEYE> ivorensis: ok
<Thedemon666>   	
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> the card was working just right that haora can not start ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Thedemon666: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krycek> I
<[segfault]> darkjedi: well, depending on what version of grub you have, it will only open one or the other.  just edit out the entire menuentry section for each one you don't want in the list.
<darkjedi> ok thanks
<Thedemon666> I am running a live cd and the card works well
<jj995> I've got a 3 monitor setup in Ubuntu 10.10, and when rdesktop is running in one monitor, the cursor is distorted inside the rdesktop window.  it doesn't happen on any other monitor though.  Any ideas what could cause this and how to fix it?
<mongy> !grub2 | darkjedi
<ubottu> darkjedi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MeanEYE> jj995: sounds like a bug...
<[segfault]> darkjedi: I also recommend backing up that file so you can restore it in case you manage to break something.
<darkjedi> I have ubuntu 10.4
<Nexus-Wind> MeanEye: I did  cat /proc/cpuinfo now what? How do I know which version of linux to use? regular linux isnt working
<darkjedi> so I have Grub2 then
<mongy> darkjedi, you edit /etc/default/grub to make changes, then sudo update-grun
<[segfault]> darkjedi: yep
<mongy> grub*
<anr78> Why does www.ubuntu.com say that 32 bit is recommended? Is 64 bit still considered unstable?
<MeanEYE> Nexus-Wind: what do you want to find out?
<mongy> anr78, just the safe option if you dont know any better.
<Nexus-Wind> which version of linux to use
<mongy> anr78, if you have a 64bit cpu and 4gig+ ram, use 64bit, its fine.
<Nexus-Wind> as in, my 'architechure' is different
<Thedemon666> http://pastebin.com/nfXkVC9h
<Nexus-Wind> im restoring a compaq presario 2200
<anr78> mongy: yeah. I'm on a mac that satisfies both requirements :)
<anr78> thanks
<MeanEYE> Nexus-Wind: lsb_release -a will tell you which linux it is... uname -a will tell you cpu architecture
<Nexus-Wind> thanks brb
<mongy> anr78, I think ubuntu now uses the pae kernel if it detects more than 3gig of ram anyway so you get to use all your ram if you use 32bit
<[segfault]> anr78: yeah, and if you want to run certain 32-bit binaries, you will have to install 32-bit libraries which is a hassle
<gakhan> how to quit unity by keyboard?
<mongy> anr78, I been 64bit since 9.10, works fine.
<Thedemon666> Hello
<guntbert> MeanEYE: uname -a will only tell you what kernel is installed (can be 32bit even if the cpu supports 64bit)
<anr78> [segfault]: that was an argument *for* 32 bit, right?
<gakhan> how to remove indicator with my username?
<MeanEYE> yes that's true
<anr78> I use 32 bits with pae at work
<dgtl> hi there, is there currently a way to watch hdtv (as in 1080i) with ubuntu? is there an application such as kaffeine (uses libxine) which is able to use the VDPAU driver?
<MeanEYE> gakhan: from unity?
<gakhan> MeanEYE, yup
<opaqe> hi
<dgtl> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 btw.
<[segfault]> anr78: well, the ia32-libs are a couple hundred MB to d/l plus some dependencies, so it's not that big a deal if you have a decent broadband connection, but there is really no performance to be gained on 64-bit
<earthmeLon> Is there an application that works better than Rhythmbox at syncing apple devices (specifically the iPad)?
<MeanEYE> guntbert: yes, you can run 32bit os on 64bit processors... but cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep name will tell you which processor is it so you can check if it supports 64bit
<MeanEYE> gakhan: I don't think you can
<earthmeLon> Playlist creation/deletion with Rhythmbox is not working for my iPad
<mongy> if an app is 32bit only, then ia32libs is installed.  easy
<yuzodo> earthmeLon, check my PM
<gakhan> wow that shell is worse than gnome, an achievement of sorts
<Thedemon666> error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<guntbert> MeanEYE: right :-)
<earthmeLon> Thanks yuzodo, I'll try gtkpod
<[segfault]> anr78: mongy: exactly... just depends on what you prefer to do, really.
<jiltdil> iwhen i want to acess my host OS from virtual box OS via ssh it says connect to host ip port 22;network is unreachable but before sometime it is connectig to host OS
<mongy> I see no reason to not use 64bit.
<jiltdil> any idea?
<anr78> 64 bit it is :)
<dgtl> this sucks, still no easy way to watch hdtv (1080i) using linux
<jiltdil> when i want to acess my host OS from virtual box OS via ssh it says connect to host ip port 22;network is unreachable but before sometime it is connectig to host OS
<Green1> l
<freewilly> just use mplayer, opengl is good too for hdtv
<mongy> jiltdil, #vbox
<[segfault]> mongy: the only reason I don't really recommend it when asked is because a new user may not know what to do when faced with 'file not found' trying to run a 32-bit app that is right there staring them in the face.  plus, a slow internet connection can be a pain to get those ia32-libs.
<mongy> [segfault], slow internet can be a pain when getting ubuntu-restricted-extras which everyone is told to get to fix just flash :)
<Thedemon666> I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<overclucker> jiltdil: are you running a ssh server on the box?, if so can you ping the box?
<[segfault]> mongy: hehe, good point. :)
<dgtl> freewilly, using opengl driver for 1080i content will let my cpu burn
<jiltdil> overcluker:ping the vbox os or the host?
<mongy> jiltdil, is it using nat for networking (your vm guest) (also, best place for this is #vbox)
<dgtl> freewilly, and i dont wanna use mplayer for 'watching tv' come on..
<yuzodo> mongy, how about just downloading chrome? comes with a built in flash
<mongy> dgtl, I use mthtv
<dgtl> it is a big pain that there is no application which does 1080i hdtv using vdpau
<jiltdil> mongy: but 5 to 10 min before i was connecting via ssh to host
<mongy> yuzodo, good point.
<freewilly> ok then dgtl! i salute you
<Nexus-Wind> where can I find an ubuntu for i686?
<dgtl> mongy, i dont wanna set up mythtv, i dont want a mediacenter, i just want to watch tv every now and then
<mongy> but at the end of the day, if downloading 100mb or more is a problem, dont use ubuntu (see updates + kernel_
<mongy> dgtl, only other prog I know is metv
<freewilly> aah mythtv still a mystery for me to set sql up
<DenverDave> back still trying to get nvida 220 gt card to get past 640x480 resolution cant boot to single user mode screen wont come up
<mongy> dgtl, tried vlc?
<dgtl> mongy, me-tv doesn't seem to be able using the VDPAU driver
<infid> MeanEYE: any idea why some flash videos will cache and i can see the cache file growing in ~/.cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache but then it stops caching and deletes itself. and if cp the file to /tmp when it reaches its max size it's still only not even half of the video?
<dgtl> mongy, not yet, no, i have no compatible channels.conf which can be read my vlc
<MeanEYE> infid: probably has to do something with HTML headers allowing caching or not
<mongy> dgtl, thought there was a way to get vlc to scan?  I havent used it myself, just read somewhere.
<DenverDave> meaneye: howdy again lol
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: hi
<MeanEYE> :D
<MeanEYE> is this a sign am spending too much time here?
<dgtl> mongy, me-tv is also using libxine compiled for vdpau (there is no binary libxine-package available which allready includes vdpau-functionality)
<DenverDave> meaneye: nope Im a dope lol
<mongy> infid, think its some 'feature' with the newer flash
<dgtl> and compiling libxine with VDPAU is a bad pain
<kasansweat> In the middle of using the default installer -- and I'm trying to figure out if the ntfs resizer is hanging or is just really slow-- i popped out into a terminal and am running "top" -- ntfs resize is switching back and forth from "running" to "uninterruptible sleep"
<dgtl> tried it for an hour or so..
<kasansweat> any ideas on that?
<mongy> infid, if you are 64bit you can try the 64bit alpha/beta whatever plugin, that still uses plain /tmp I think.
<iplaythisgame> Trying to use a script at boot with update-rc.d          I created a simple script to change the dir, which is what it's hanging on, called crap.sh      code:       http://pastebin.com/529dD6fL     this is giving a error "/etc/rc2.d/S99crap.sh: line 3: cd: /home/administrator/downloads: No such file or directory"  however if the script is only cd /home/administrator  it has no problems.  I think this may be related to an encry
<dgtl> mongy, i will google over vlc scanning for channels, thx for the hint
<MeanEYE> kasansweat: if ntfs is fragmented resizer will probably defragment
<DenverDave> meaneye: I tried to install the latest nvidia driver but it said I was running X so I tried to boot to terminal but still says im running X so I tried telenit 1 and the screen has colors at top but no real screen
<mongy> kasansweat, it can take a while,  would have been better to use windows tool of choice to resize.
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: can you paste exactly what it said?
<gilles__> how do i add to my panel my chat/email that comes originally with ubuntu install?
<DenverDave> meaneye let me sign off from my laptop and log on from ubuntu.. care to suggest a better irc client than xchat?
<gilles__> i had an error an had to delete it
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: am currently using irssi
<kasansweat> Is there any way to get a better idea of whether the ntfsresizer is hanging or not --  e.g. through ps or top, etc?
<MeanEYE> terminal based
<shiftingcontrol> how can i redirect wget o/p ex =>wget 'www.c.com/read.html' to directory content
<DenverDave> meaneye: got ya let me try that instead
<mongy> kasansweat, if iotop was installed maybe
<DenverDave> bbiab
<beachbum_Bob> Firefos's  Chatzilla    it's free
<arand> MeanEYE: Resizer will probably not defragment afaik, if you are talking about gparted and such.
<MeanEYE> arand: no I think he's refering to auto resizer during ubuntu installation
<gilles__>  how do i add to my panel my chat/email that comes originally with ubuntu install? Evolution mail i think
<kasansweat> aha -- perhaps the fact that ntfsresize stopped and mkfs.vfat started means I'm good to go -- thanks anyway folks
<mgolisch_> gilles__: its named indicator applet
<mongy> iin my experience, linux tools have taken a long time to resize because they move all the data, resize and move again
<arand> MeanEYE: That one to, it will likely just see the FS as being largen thatn it is due to frgmentation, and honour that.
<gilles__> and how do i add it again ?
<AnubArack> what's a better alternative to Empathy ?
<Nexus-Wind> ubuntu download available for i686?
<mongy> right click, add to panel, indicator applet
<gilles__> nvm .. found it
<arand> AnubArack: pidgin, if you want multiple protocols
<mongy> AnubArack, pidgin
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: woo hoo
<AnubArack> does it integrate into the "letter" icon next to the clock ?
<MeanEYE> arand: not sure, since it never fails to resize ntfs
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: welcome
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: thanks.. what error would you like to see?
<Jinxed-_> HoW can I get a script to run at startup with root access?
<Nexus-Wind> MeanEye: can you help me? I cant find an ubuntu release for i686. I dont care if its jsut shell, ill install LXDE anyways
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: forgot
<mongy> Jinxed-, /etc/rc.local
<MeanEYE> Nexus-Wind: either i386 or amd64
<Jinxed-_> mongy: anyway I can do it without putting my script there?
<[segfault]> shiftingcontrol: can you clarify that?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: lol np I am trying to install the latest nvidia driver but it says i am running X
<MnCC> where can i find when the next kernel releases are planned ?
<mongy> Jinxed-, its a file you put commands/scripts in
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: ok ... did you try with jockey-gtk?
<gilles__> how to i  add me connection settings.. where it indicated my wired connection ?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: no dont know how
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: are you in X?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: yes
<mongy> Jinxed-, I put apt-get clean in there for instance.
<Nexus-Wind> meaneye: so i686 will work?
<Nexus-Wind> I mean cant I get an ubuntu core of an old version for i686?
<MeanEYE> Nexus-Wind: yes...
<shiftingcontrol> [segfault]:in current directory i have sub directory called x ,wget 'someurl' o/p of wget should be stored in x directory
<MeanEYE> Nexus-Wind: just go with i386
<Nexus-Wind> I dont think it will work
<Nexus-Wind> okay ill try
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: I have tried that but I cant see all the screen when that runs
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: no biggie, open terminal and type jockey-text :D
<DenverDave> MeanEYE:  doing that now one sec
<SeshuCL> Hello can anybody help me set one of my pam module right next to pam_permit.so
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: no output from jockey-text
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: sorry jockey-text --list
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: k running now
<[segfault]> shiftingcontrol: try using the -P parameter and specify a directory like: wget -P x www.c.com/read.html
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: results: xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<tripelb> )fumes, hating synaptic. I have never sucessfully installed anything with synaptic( all I want is libreoffice. I want to install it in TERMINAL, thank you very much.  --
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: :/
<shiftingcontrol> [segfault]:no i don't want wget to save the files in directory(host) from which it was run
<ThinkT510> tripelb: libreoffice will be available in 11.04
<Jinxed-_> mongy: how do I specify what level the script should be run at?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: yea tell me about it.. wondering why I dont have full range fo resolutions
<[segfault]> shiftingcontrol: so you want wget to send whatever it downloads to a directory on another networked machine?
<tripelb> ThinkT510: that's nice. but - I want to use this as a learning experience. "Can I?" install it in 10.04?
<mongy> Jinxed-, you dont.
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: do you have another monitor you can play with... am still aiming at that stuff...
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: though you could try and install older version of driver
<MeanEYE> but I doubt it will help
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: negative on the monitor
<tripelb> .. reading in google <epository libre office ubuntu>
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: roger roger, what's your  vector victor
<MeanEYE> :D
<ThinkT510> tripelb: i'm not sure if it's in the backports repo, you could look for a ppa of it
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: huh? lol
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: LO repo?
<shiftingcontrol> [segfault]:not to other machine but in same machine in different directory
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: flipping out, sorry
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: love that movie
<ThinkT510> !ppa | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tripelb> ThinkT510: I dont know what backports means, I dont know how to look for a ppa of it.
<mongy> Jinxed-, well its like the last thing to run before X and desktop starts up, so its multiuser level
<tripelb> ahhhh
<ewok> hey hey im new here and to ubuntu, wanted to ask you people if you could help me...
<mongy> tripelb, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<DenverDave> ewok: you found the right place
<MeanEYE> tripelb: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<[segfault]> shiftingcontrol: well, I don't think wget was really designed for that.. wouldn't moving files around be a task more suited to a ssh or telnet session?
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: thanks
<tripelb> <3 MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> ^^ mongy was faster
<tripelb> ADDS to saved stuff that helps me
<mongy> add libreoffice-gnome  also
<fizy[laptop]> is there anywhere i can see a log of the ctrl alt f7 screen?
<lyounion> 123
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: how can i install older version of nvidia driver via cli?
<MeanEYE> fizy[laptop]: nothign is logged, though there is a history
<shiftingcontrol> [segfault]:ok,i write a python script which will use os.system and os.chdir to do that
<fizy[laptop]> MeanEYE: how can i get to the history?
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: jockey-text --enable=xorg:nvidia_173 or any other from the list
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: alt-ctl-f1?
<MeanEYE> fizy[laptop]: history
<MeanEYE> :D
<fizy[laptop]> th0r no the f7 screen
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: I will go back 3 versions to see.. brb
<MeanEYE> fizy[laptop]: history is merged I think...
<lyounion> every body hello
<MeanEYE> fizy[laptop]: history of commands, sorry for not being clear
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: the f7 screen is X...and f1 used to show what was happening 'behind the scenes'....not sure if they have kept that in the latest releases
<LeGambitteur> hi there
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: also, you can see a lot of what is going on in /var/log/messages
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: jockey-text --enable=xorg:nvidia_194
<DenverDave> Unknown driver: xorg:nvidia_194
<DenverDave> Use --list to see available drivers
<ewok> yay ive just installed ubuntu today, not sure what i did wrong but it doesnt open, like it didnt exist, im sure its there but cant do like a dual boot along with my windows? finds only windows,
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: am pretty sure I wrote 173
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | ewok
<ubottu> ewok: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DenverDave> MeanEYE:  let me try that
<fizy[laptop]> th0r and MeanEYE i need to see a log of the f7 screen because my graphics card frequantly throws temper tantrums and i can see the f7 screen for like 1 frame every 5-15 seconds, so i cant tell what it says
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: but you can list as well :D
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: unknown driver
<tripelb> MeanEYE: is this (on the page) the same? --- webpage http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-libreoffice-ppa-ubuntu/  --- trying to understand. Must go for a while now, IRL.
<MeanEYE> fizy[laptop]: then check /var/log files...
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: the list has only nvidia_current
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: it does o_0
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: do a --update-db
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: go to F2 (-F6) and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' that will follow the log and if your screen freezes the errors might show up there
<crimsonmane> im sorry to ask here, perhaps someone will know. where can i go for VLC support?
<fizy[laptop]> th0r what do you mean f2 (-f6)?
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: there might be other logs that might help also....you could follow any of them in the same way
<iceroot> crimsonmane: #vlc or #videolan
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: jockey-text --update-db right?
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: yea
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: you should have virtual terminals in F1 through F6....any one should work
<ewok> i have windows installed first, does it change anything? shouldnt ubuntu add it while installing? do you always have to do it manually?
<Jinxed-_> mongy: what is multiuser level
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: no change if I run with --list
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: F2 through F6.....F1 is (I think) still the one running X
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: fist with update then list... also try update with -m any
<fizy[laptop]> no. th0r f8 is the one running the gui, and f7 is the one with the info i need
<DenverDave> ewok: there are some great dual boot guides you should look at
<ThinkT510> ewok: it should detect it automatically, do you see a boot list when you turn your computer on?
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: ok....beena while since I looked <smile>
<DenverDave> MeanEYE:  no change bro
<ewok> no, thats why im asking, once it opened but found only windows
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: weird let me check something
<GatorAlli> Hellos, how can I set an existing file as an active cron script?
<LeGambitteur> need some help guys
<edbian> LeGambitteur, with what
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: wanna try something different?
<edbian> GatorAlli, Make a cron job.  Make the command point to the file
<LeGambitteur> I'm using maverick, every time I reboot I need to change the visual settings
<mongy> Jinxed-, just use rc.local, thats what its there for.
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: with 640x480 resolution ill try anything lol
<edbian> LeGambitteur, Can I see the pastebin of this: ls -la ~
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: then apt-get update and upgrade
<skullboy> how do i get qingy working
<fizy[laptop]> th0r is it neccessary to use a virtual terminal? my laptop's graphics card doesnt always survive graphics mode changes without throwing one of its signature temper tantrums
<GatorAlli> Yeah im configuring an environment in python and I would like to set the cron job in only one command
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: wait!
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: you could try it in a terminal, but if the X screen freezes, I would expect the terminal to freeze also
<GatorAlli> Without having to go into crontab
<ThinkT510> DenverDave: have you tried specifying your own xorg.conf file
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: ?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: nope how to do?
<MeanEYE> wrong ppa :D
<shamster_> hey all, is anyone familiar with the process of altering a nic's mac via /etc/network/interfaces?
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: that is 'gnome-terminal' as opposed to the virtual terminals
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: ran the command already hehe
<MeanEYE> gah
<fizy[laptop]> th0r it doesnt freeze. it goes on a loop. it shows nothing. then it shows black and white bars in the middle of the screen. then it shows the f7 screen. then the loop starts over again
<edbian> skullboy, It looks quite elaborate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/qingy
<LeGambitteur> edbian: for all the files ?
<edbian> LeGambitteur, I know it will be huge.  Please pastebin the entire thing.
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: that you wouldn't be able to see the gnome-terminal anyway....so I suspect the vt is your best bet
<GatorAlli> Can I set a cronjob without having to go into crontab?
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates that's the right ppa... don't worry about the last one, no maverick in there anyway
<edbian> LeGambitteur, I'm betting the settings aren't being saved properly in your home due to some permissions
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: once in the vt you could check the logs in /var/log and see if there are any other indications of the problem as well
<skullboy> edbain: already tryed that
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: also install package named ppa-purge
<edbian> GatorAlli, You can place scripts in the folders /etc/cron.XXXX
<MeanEYE> just in case :)
<fizy[laptop]> th0r i did it in gnome terminal, and it doesnt show anything usefull. does it only show stuff from one session?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: ok I cant scroll back what other commands do I need?
<edbian> skullboy, I have no experience.  I was just pointing you to the guide.  Maybe you can be more specific and I can help.
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: pg up/down for scroll but sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<GatorAlli> So there's no way to set a cron job without having to open the crontab editor
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: oh cool lol did that one
<edbian> GatorAlli, Did you not see what I said?  You can place scripts in the cron folders in /etc/
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: with this repo???
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: I think /var/log/messages restarts with a reboot...but not sure
<gus> hi there
<fizy[laptop]> th0r the only way to get my graphics card to stop spazzing is to reboot :p
<GatorAlli> Yeah but the specifications have to be more specific like on e every 15 minutes
<gus> how to set variable on csh
<edbian> GatorAlli, Then you have to edit cron
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: yes with xswat repo
<skullboy> edbain: never mind i figured it out
<MeanEYE> gus: set?
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: now running upgrade after update
<edbian> skullboy, awesome :)
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: be sure to install ppa-purge before restarting system
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: roger Roger
<MeanEYE> :D
<hiexpo> hey all
<m4rzh4ll> hi =)
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: this might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<Obituary37> hola
<m4rzh4ll> italian speak?
<Obituary37> spanish,xd
<hiexpo> !it
<iceroot> !it | m4rzh4ll
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> m4rzh4ll: please see above
<paszo2008bis> hi anybody using webmin on ubuntu 10.10 64bit ?
<gus> MeanEye: I need to make happed a script in csh on crontab or nohup..I need to see if is a problem of $path how I can do that?
<iceroot> paszo2008bis: not supported in ubuntu (and no reason to use it)
<m4rzh4ll> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<skullboy> paszo2008bis: go on
<MeanEYE> gus: never used csh :/ sorry ...
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: ok ran sudo apt-get install ppa-purge\
<marsfligth> is it possible to have a search box in the applications menu like ms vista?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: I guess its reboot time eh?
<paszo2008bis> the bootup and shutdown module seems not to work in webmin on ubuntu 10.10
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: hm, did it upgrade nvidia-display-drivers
<paszo2008bis> alls actions are marked as no (on bootup)
<hiexpo> marsfligth, what you mean searchbox
<skullboy> marsfligth: yes it is
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: jockey-text --list time ?
<MeanEYE> yeah sure
<edbian> marsfligth, The easiest way is probably to use KDE
<hiexpo> sure
<Mike__> hi. why glxgears fps is so low (FPS=51) under macbook 2,1 (ubuntu 10.10).  Under mac os x is 2100...
<paszo2008bis> iceroot : could you suggest any alternative ?
<iceroot> paszo2008bis: ssh
<crimsonmane> question please, if any knows... im trying to use VLC to convert from one format to another. what appears to be the progress bar shows Streaming and takes 1 to 15 seconds per 1 second of what i'm hoping is a conversation taking place. is there a faster method? reply via private message please, to keep the room on-top
<marsfligth> hiexpo: I'm using Gnome
<crimsonmane> topic* even
<hiexpo> what you wanna search like a folder  marsfligth
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: how to tellif it upgraded? jockey-text --list not very detailed
<gus> how to  change wallpaper with csh script on crontab
<MeanEYE> DenverDave: restart and see what happens
<LeGambitteur> edbian: is it safe to post it here ?
<DenverDave> MeanEYE: okies.. bbiab
<hiexpo> !pastebin
<edbian> LeGambitteur, no, use pastebin   (www.pastebin.com)
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> LeGambitteur, It isn't unsafe to post in the channel, it's just annoying to others and bad form
<paszo2008bis> iceroot is this problem with last version of ubuntu or general problems with ubuntu?
<LeGambitteur> ok
<iceroot> paszo2008bis: i dont know, dont use webmin, use ssh, webmin is not supported in ubuntu/debian
<erkan^> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<marsfligth> hiexpo: I'm looking for a search field in the applications menu to search applications quickly. Exactly like vista
<cutiyar_> my pidgin and empathy will damage suddenly i dont know why?
<iceroot> !webmin | paszo2008bis
<ubottu> paszo2008bis: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jakuza> test
<EvilPhoenix> anyone here running 10.04: is there a python-nmap in your repository list(s)?
<Omen_20> ok, im fully aware that Windows sucks compared to anything and everything... but this right here has got me near the point of breaking something.
<paszo2008bis> ok i see thank you
<denverdave> MeanEYE: YOU da man.. I know have a reasonable resolution thanks so mucn.. the beer is on me!!
<guntbert> !ot | Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MeanEYE> denverdave: glad it helped :D though am a bit slow :P
<ThinkT510> !yay | denverdave
<ubottu> denverdave: Glad you made it! :-)
<MeanEYE> EvilPhoenix: on 10.10 there i s
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: only in 10.10
<edbian> Omen_20, What is your problem?
<hiexpo> marsfligth, hmm not quit understanding what ya wanna do do but ya can search and > apps if your unsure just open synaptic and use its search and it will help u
<EvilPhoenix> *grumble* yet ANOTHER thing to stab the repo maintainers about
<cutiyar_> iam identified?please any one answer
<DasEi> EvilPhoenix: nope, sorry
<denverdave> MeanEYE: slow and steady win the race
<edbian> hiexpo, He wants a search for the applications that are already installed on his system.
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: why? at the time from 10.04 python-nmap was not stable
<MeanEYE> denverdave: am so sleepy I thought about leaving :D ... you are lucky am still here... well am lazy that's why am here but :D still :P
<MeanEYE> be happy
<denverdave> now to figure how how to vbox over to my xp system
<guntbert> cutiyar_: according to my client: no  - ask for help in #freenode
<WXZ> does anyone know a table/spreadsheet editor where you can put a table inside a cell?
<DasEi> EvilPhoenix: looked at zenmap ?
<MeanEYE> WXZ: HTML!? :D
<gus> some one know csh?
<cutiyar_> guntbert, then u can see my msg?
<WXZ> MeanEYE: would I have to write it myself?
<iceroot> WXZ: LaTeX
<EvilPhoenix> DasEi:  i need the python-nmap package, its required for a certain feature for an IRC bot being packaged into .deb
<WXZ> iceroot: no
<denverdave> gus you may want to try a Linux channel or solaris one hehehe
<bio-tty> hi.  my network manager app disapeared from the tool bar.
<bio-tty> i need it to enable a vpn.  i am talking about the network manager app icon on the tool bar.  it disapeared
<MeanEYE> WXZ: there are some wysiwyg editors out there
<EvilPhoenix> time to find someone willing to backport it
<guntbert> cutiyar_: yes, what is your problem?
<skullboy> WXZ: would you have to write what
<bio-tty> how can i get it back?  (i do not see it in the add app menu)
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: have a look at the dependecies, maybe you can install the 10.10 version
<WXZ> skullboy: the spreadsheet app
<cutiyar_> ok ,   my pidgin and empathy will damage suddenly i dont know why?
<WXZ> skullboy: I don't think it can be called an app though
<mongy> bio-tty, check its enabled in startup applications
<EvilPhoenix> iceroot:  gotta find the source first, and compiling stuff from source usually ends badly for me
<hiexpo> edbian, the best way i think is use synaptic and click installed and read each one but i don't know
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: why? download the deb and use dpkg i filename.deb
<WXZ> MeanEYE: so basically yes, I'll have to modify code
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: dpkg -i filename.deb
<pattie> hi, anyone know how to get audio to work on a giada cube n3?
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: nothing to compile
<MeanEYE> WXZ: sorry didn't follow, modify which code?
<edbian> hiexpo, mmm, that is one way.  Little bit low level.  Also, he wants something in the menu
<FloridaGuy> isent there a list of mirrors where you choose where you want to download from
<skullboy> WXZ: no there is plenty of open source spread sheet apps
<bio-tty> mongy: i checked now.  yes, it is enabled.  also the nm-app proces is running.
<pattie> :(
<pattie> everything else works..
<WXZ> MeanEYE: wysiswyg editor code
<WXZ> skullboy: yes, but I need a spreadsheet app where I can fit another table inside a cell
<EvilPhoenix> iceroot:  know where i can download the .deb?
<MeanEYE> WXZ: what's the goal with table inside table? Xibit style? :P
<iceroot> EvilPhoenix: packages.ubuntu.com
<cutiyar_> guntbert,  my pidgin and empathy will damage suddenly i dont know why?
<bio-tty> mongy: seems to be just the app icon that is missing.  can i start it myself from a shell, by the way?
<skullboy> WXZ: what the hell are you talking about
<FloridaGuy> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nospleen> hi, i am having wireless issues, i use the rt5090 or rt3090 driver. I have once before got it to recognize wireless networks, and it still would not accept the password, which works in all other computers. Now, however it will not even sho up in network mannager, meaning it does not even give me the choice for wireless...please help...the driver was somehow deleted but never really worked in the first place
<mongy> bio-tty, that usually means your interface is managed by other means, like in /etc/network/interfaces
<hiexpo> edbian, hmmm an do the command to output the entire output of everything installed long ashe has not compiled anything without checkinstall
<WXZ> MeanEYE: for storing arrays, say you have a last name and you want the cell beside that last name to contain all the names of the members
<DasEi> EvilPhoenix: well on own risk compile it then
<ThinkT510> cutiyar_: what do you mean by "will damage suddenly"?
<guntbert> cutiyar_: (I have no experience with pidgin or empathy), what do you mean by "damage"?
<denverdave> MeanEYE: well thanks again, I need to hook up the other xp hd and see what I can do there.. take it easy man
<skullboy> WXZ: what the hell are you talking about
<MeanEYE> denverdave: np :D have fun
<bio-tty> mongy: hmm.  i used it to activate a vpn.  how can i access this now then.  i would prefer having it back.
<MeanEYE> WXZ: am not following you but ok...
<mongy> bio-tty, you could try running it I guess in a run prompt 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<WXZ> skullboy: let me explain to MeanEYE first, because I can't explain to both
<WXZ> or just listen along
<cutiyar_> ThinkT510, for example in pidgin i click to accounts button the program stop and after 1 minute come back
<FloridaGuy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/  ....isent what i want...i want to choose my download location
<hiexpo> edbian, meant ^or
<nospleen> hi, i am having wireless issues, i use the rt5090 or rt3090 driver. I have once before got it to recognize wireless networks, and it still would not accept the password, which works in all other computers. Now, however it will not even sho up in network mannager, meaning it does not even give me the choice for wireless...please help...the driver was somehow deleted but never really worked in the first place
<bio-tty> mongy: would be good.  but it gives "Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager"
<CyberGabber> bio-tty: Please don't crosspost to #debian. Ubuntu and Debian colud be different, and there's already answerd in debian
<bio-tty> CyberGabber: i asked the first question to both yes.  but then i chose the ubuntu channel only.
<WXZ> MeanEYE: say I have a column, with a list of last names (corresponding to families); and beside each last name I want all the first names of the people in that family, I can ofcourse just seperate each first name with a space
<mongy> bio-tty, Im not the best person to ask, I dont use any applet, I just use interfaces file for my wifi..
<nospleen> hi, i am having wireless issues, i use the rt5090 or rt3090 driver. I have once before got it to recognize wireless networks, and it still would not accept the password, which works in all other computers. Now, however it will not even sho up in network mannager, meaning it does not even give me the choice for wireless...please help...the driver was somehow deleted but never really worked in the first place
<WXZ> MeanEYE: but then, what if I want beside each first name the "family member type", i.e mother, father, daughter, son, pet etc.
<bio-tty> mongy: maybe i can use the interface file for what i did from the applet?  should that be possible?
<Polah> How do I set up Rhythmbox to work with Last.FM?
<WXZ> MeanEYE: I can ofcourse do sally, daughter
<WXZ> sorry, pressed space too early
<MeanEYE> WXZ: I wish I could do sally as well :D
<bio-tty> mongy: i see nothing mentioned about vpn in /etc/network/interfaces tho
<skullboy> nospleen: mabie the wrong encryption type???
<WXZ> MeanEYE: sally, daughter \n rob, father \n james, son etc.
<mongy> bio-tty, what about your main interace?
<nospleen> possibly, elaborate
<cutiyar_> ThinkT510, u have an  idea about it?
<nospleen> i know some command prompt but not in this area
<CyberGabber> bio-tty: Did you already try a logout/login? ( or restart x-server )
<WXZ> MeanEYE: but as you can already tell, that gets really, really messy
<homosaur> is there a way to force apt-get or aptitude to reinstall and force overwrites of existing files?
<WXZ> do you get the jist of what I'm trying to  do now though, and skullboy.. were you reading?
<nospleen> skullboy what do you think
<hiexpo> homosaur, just removeit and do a reinstall
<bio-tty> CyberGabber: yes.  i figured there was a file i had moved, for vpn use, so i moved it back.  then i re-booted
<ThinkT510> cutiyar_: sorry, i haven't experienced problems when using pidgin, not sure what would cause your delay
<FloridaGuy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/    .dont want that....i want to choose the location where i download from
<iceroot> homosaur: apt-get remove --purge foobar && apt-get install foobar
<MeanEYE> WXZ: yeah but why not make a table with all those values
<FloridaGuy> not where ubuntu says
<iceroot> homosaur: with sudo of course
<xskydevilx> Can the GRUB2 bootloader be changed to a longer time delay when booting? For example, if it could be changed to 20 seconds or so?
<WXZ> MeanEYE: needs to be dynamic, I need to be able to add rows and tables on the flow and format them too
<skullboy> nospleen: try wep (passpharse)
<bio-tty> CyberGabber, mongy:  i think i got a message that said the app was removed when i first moved this file.
<WXZ> MeanEYE: and it'll take wayyyyy too much time without a GUI
<cutiyar_> ThinkT510, i dont know i removed it and then installing hope one can have same exprience
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mongy> bio-tty, well its nm-applet
<skullboy> WXZ: yea so you want more than one value in one cell
<WXZ> skullboy: yes
<nospleen> i cant even use the wireless card skullboy, it doesn't register
<bio-tty> CyberGabber, mongy:  so, the status is that nm-applet gets started and runs, but the toolbar network icon is not there.  thats where the vpn
<bio-tty> -enable was attached
<iceroot> FloridaGuy: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download  with some tricks on the dvd-section you will also get the cd location on that mirrors
<skullboy> nospleen: what interface are you useing
<bio-tty> CyberGabber, mongy:  my only goal is to be able to access my vpn again.
<nospleen> gnome
<CyberGabber> bio-tty: In terminal, is nm-tool give normal information?
<nospleen> macbuntu layout skullboy:
<bio-tty> CyberGabber: yes, it seems.
<MeanEYE> I need to go, ttyl ppl! Have fun and happy hacking!
<cutiyar_> i erased my disk from make usb starter package how to remount it?
<skullboy> nospleen: no like wlan0 or what
<skullboy> nospleen: wifi0
<DasEi> cutiyar_: starter packacke ? usb-creator ?
<mongy> bio-tty, Im at a loss as I dont use it
<bio-tty> CyberGabber: nm-tool correctly shows the current info.  i see nothing about vpn tho.  could i use nm-tool to enable the vpn ?
<Cody3290> How can I make a partition in my current partition? WHen I load up my XP cd it only has the option to completely overwrite my ubuntu one, which is installed on the whole disk
<cutiyar_> DasEi, yes its name is startup disk creater from admiistration button
<skullboy> WXZ: ok that is a typical feuter of any spreedsheet prog
<Cody3290> I don't want to have to install ubuntu all over again...
<DasEi> cutiyar_: I know, and you want to mount your usb now ?
<iceroot> Cody3290: resize the ubuntu-partition (gparted with a live-cd, make a backup first) and use the new free space for windows
<Garnasha> wow, loads of people here
<iplaythisgame> guntbert: Ok, i unencrypted my home and all is well,  those scripts that call the home dir must do so before the unencryption of a users home(which might only happend when they log in, not sure on that)  What a painful piece of crap coding.  Thanks for the help
<Cody3290> Ah, thank you.
<homosaur> iceroot: thanks, i think it was just an aptiude problem. when i ran your apt-get command, it worked just fine. weird.
<Cody3290> THank you iceroot , gonna go do that >.<
<ActionParsnip> Cody3290: use livecd to resize the ext4 (after making sure your backups are good)
<mongy> bio-tty, looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient ?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, yes its showed in lsusb but dont mount to see its content
<guntbert> iplaythisgame: glad you got it working :-)
<DasEi> cutiyar_: if you overwrote the stick, previous data can't be restored, well : sudo fdisk -l , devicename ?
<bio-tty> mongy: i think this is the one i used.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i dont think he will make a backup first and in 10 minutes he tells he lost all his data
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: most don't. I have my sign ready :)
<samtatr> Hello there
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<bio-tty> mongy, CyberGabber: i used network-manager-vpnc.  is there a way to enable it without using the (disapeared) network-manager toolbar icon?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: devicename of the usb ? /dev/sdXX ?
<th0r> ActionParsnip: real men don't make backups, even though we wimps keep telling them to
<rogue> hello ^ ^
<ActionParsnip> th0r: depends how valuable the data is
<rogue> anyone that could help me get my microphone working in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<iceroot> th0r: ActionParsnip you know how important your data are, when you lost them
<samtatr> rouge: I had the same problems
<dancrew32> are there any decent linux onscreen keyboards? like ones that pop up when you focus on an input? I've heard of gok and onboard and haven't really enjoyed the experience..
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: people like to learn the hard way :(
<ActionParsnip> !info cellwriter
<ubottu> cellwriter (source: cellwriter): grid-entry handwriting input panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 148 kB, installed size 448 kB
<OerHeks> dancrew32, i like matchbox-keyboard on-screen keyboard, but not with auto-focus
<bio-tty> mongy, CyberGabber:  whern i do '/usr/lib/network-manager-vpnc/nm-vpnc-auth-dialog -s org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc -n "VPN"' i get "A connection UUID and VPN plugin service name are required"
<ActionParsnip> dancrew32: try cellwriter maybe
<sudipta> in one of my ntfs drive there is a directory named .Trash which i can not delete....how can i delete that?
<ActionParsnip> dancrew32: or use onboard with some options to make the buttons slightly larger
<DasEi> sudipta: cd in the dir from terminal
<cutiyar_> DasEi, sorry for DC,yes its showed in lsusb but dont mount to see its content
<DasEi> cutiyar_: devicename of the usb ? /dev/sdXX ?
<iceroot> sudipta: mounted rw?
<iceroot> sudipta: the normal ntfs-driver can not write ntfs-partitions (only ntfs-3g can do)
<sudipta> <iceroot>yeah
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo fdisk -l tells you
<sudipta> <iceroot>yep but i can delete all other things...and i have ntfs-3g
<iceroot> sudipta: hm, never sah .Files on ntfs/windows. maybe its a "special-file"
<iceroot> saw
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/YQnSLM4H the apple one is my erased usb
<samtatr> Anyone know why empathy notifications sometimes show the profile pic, but sometimes show a generic white figure?
<samtatr> message me
<sudipta> <DasEi>yeah i have done that already....but it can not be deleted that way....says no I/O error
<sudipta> <iceroot>but it has nothing in it...execpt many empty folders
<DasEi> cutiyar_: looks like there is only one drive , your 320' hd
<th0r> sudipta: make sure the trash container is empty...might have .Trash locked at the  moment
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo gparted
<dancrew32> ActionParsnip: does that automatically open when you focus inputs?
<ThinkT510> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sudipta> <th0r>trash is empty indeed
<DasEi> sudipta: make sure no other app (or window) has it open, cd there ,  then : sudo rm -rf .Trash/
<dancrew32> ActionParsnip: any onscreen keyboard would be nice, if it popped up and got out of the way intelligently
<cutiyar_> DasEi, its showing two
<DasEi> cutiyar_: so we can guess sdb1, close gparted
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<bio-tty> my network manager icon disapeared and i need it to access my vpn.
<cutiyar_> DasEi, ok?
<sudipta> <th0r>one thing i have noticed about ubuntu that there is some problem when it comes to copy or delete large amount of data(may be only from ntfs..but i really dont know)...
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1
<DasEi> cutiyar_: cd /media/sdb1 && ls
<luca__> #ubuntu-it-doc
<ActionParsnip> dancrew32: are thee any options for hiding in the man page?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, its saying the dev/sdb1 does not exist
<th0r> sudipta: I wouldn't be surprised to find you can't delete the .Trash folder from ubuntu. It is created on a drive as soon as you mount it, so is probably locked so long as the drive is mounted.
<DasEi> cutiyar_: can't you see the identifier in gparted then ? unallocated ?
<th0r> sudipta: basically....you can delete RecycleBin from linux but not windows, and you can delete .Trash from windows, but not linux <smile>
<cutiyar_> DasEi, yes i can send u pic. its saying  unlocated
<sudipta> <th0r>thanx for that...good info :)
<DasEi> cutiyar_: no pic needed, in gparted  > device > new parti-table > dos
<kimboub> comment augmenter mon debit
<kimboub> salut
<sudipta> <th0r>but what about copying large data file...say >5gb...I always encounter some sort of problem with that...almost every time
<Lap_dragon> Where can I get some good linux games? I tried googling, but I couldn't get any links where I could simply click and download :/
<iceroot> !games | Lap_dragon
<ubottu> Lap_dragon: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<cutiyar_> DasEi, should i click to my device the goto ur steps?
<Corey-needhelp> hey, i have a usb drive that i messed up, i accidently unplugged it while i was formatting it and now i can't format it again, any help?
<erUSUL> Lap_dragon: playdeb?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: yes
<edbian> Lap_dragon, You're not gonna find any that are single click to download and install.  That is one of the differences between Windows and Linux.
<Lap_dragon> lame
<DasEi> cutiyar_: unallocate means to partitoning there
<valerio> poz from croatia
<cutiyar_> DasEi, SLECT MS DOS? THEN APPLY?
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: you may need to zero it off to then format it fully
<DasEi> cutiyar_: yup
<Corey-needhelp> ActionParsnip, care to help me do that? i'm a huge noob :[
<DasEi> cutiyar_: then click on the unallocated itself, > new > fat32
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     what is the device name?
<Corey-needhelp> i was using gparted, and i saved the report it gave me @ http://pastebin.com/JU30g43R
<DasEi> cutiyar_: again apply, should /dev/sdb1 then
<cutiyar_> DasEi, error while creating table then the will switch off\
<cutiyar_> DasEi, ok i did
<cutiyar_> DasEi, its still saying unlocated
<rogue> anyone can help me get my microphone working in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<sudipta_> <th0r>are u there?sorry i went away
<ActionParsnip> rogue: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<DasEi> cutiyar_: did you say it was an apple ?
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: is it a 2Gb storage?
<Corey-needhelp> yes
<th0r> sudipta_: so did I...wifi keeps dropping
<lordzhao> how to set a standard resolution in ubuntu maverick?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, yes , i didi but still saying dev/sdb1 not exist
<sudipta_> <th0r>yeah
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: ok then run:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc    it will write 0s to the device and hopefully help
<Elitestatus> has anyone used sslstrip? because when i type route its shows "MC" as my gateway?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, formatted it to fat32
<th0r> sudipta_: but I have a good excuse....sitting at anchor on my boat
<DasEi> cutiyar_: is it an hfs plus only capable ? that might be an problem, well formatting worked ?
<Elitestatus> any one?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i formatted it but still not worked
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo fdisk -l
<sudipta_> <th0r>i was tellin' that i almost every time face with some kind of problem while copying large file >5gb...i dun know why
<lordzhao> algum brasileiro?
<DasEi> sudipta_: use rsync with -Pu  option
<Elitestatus> any here good with sslstrip? need some help quickly
<bastidrazor> !br | lordzhao
<ubottu> lordzhao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Corey-needhelp> ActionParsnip, how long will this take?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/Hjw4hu6C
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: its 2Gb so not too long, but a good few minutes
<Corey-needhelp> okie dokie
<th0r> sudipta_: I have noticed that before...but since I don't often have files that large I never looked far into it
<cutiyar_> DasEi, my memory is 4gb
<OerHeks> !info gok
<ubottu> gok (source: gok): GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1465 kB, installed size 12412 kB
<DasEi> cutiyar_: least it appears at all now ;) well format it again, something went wrong there
<OerHeks> dancrew32, gok is an extended keyboard with many scan options, autocomplete etc
<sudipta_> <th0r>i dont have that either ....execpt some hd movies
<cutiyar_> DasEi, to fat32?
<jnbptst> hello there
<sudipta_> <DasEi>meaning....?can u  pls explain....i was off for a while :=D
<DasEi> cutiyar_: yes, else we can try from trml, also
<jnbptst> I need some help
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: ask and we'll see :)
<Corey-needhelp> ActionParsnip, should the device be mounted?
<jnbptst> after many years of being faithful to ubuntu, I bought a macbook pro and am trying to move my data
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: no, it should be unmounted,but with you having the issue I'd be supreised if it mounted
<cutiyar_> DasEi, in the below it saying partion table is in /dev/sdb??
<jnbptst> I have about 170Gb of data, and whenever I try to just copy paste my folders through an external hard drive, I always get random errors
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo  parted /dev/sdb mkfs 1 fat32
<jnbptst> so I am trying to find a fool-proof way to copy everything, and to check that all the files are there
<Polah> jnbptst: What errors?
<DasEi> jnbptst: rsync
<red2kic> jnbptst: rsync?
<jnbptst> on mec
<jnbptst> mac
<sudipta_> <jnbptst>i was just telllin' that....the problem about copying large files/data
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: rsync or grsync to give a gui
<jnbptst> when i try to copy back the files
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: in mac OS?
<jnbptst> I get "impossible to copy "Music" folder: the folder already exists"
<jnbptst> yes
<edbian> jnbptst, use rsync -R
<jnbptst> is there any GUI for it?
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: and the backup is being done from mac os to what?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, its danger http://pastebin.com/X6RBcW5q
<red2kic> knxville: ActionParsnip said grsync
<DasEi> jnbptst: rather -u , but which OS ?
<jnbptst> from ubuntu to mac os
<jnbptst> x
<red2kic> Wuuut! jnbptst ^
<donvit0> => / is using 94.9% of 147.88GB
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i really afaraid to format my hard because it was happen to me before
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: grsync is a gui to rsync
<donvit0> how is possible i did not installed nothing on my hardisk
<jnbptst> ok
<DasEi> cutiyar_: use commandline
<jnbptst> is there grsync for Mac OS as well?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo  parted /dev/sdb mkfs 1 fat32
<iceroot> jnbptst: ask apple
<cutiyar_> DasEi, why /dev/sdb ?
<red2kic> donvit0: Use 'Disk Usage Analyzer' -- Find out which folder takes up so much space.
<donvit0> im on ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> donvit0: use bleachbit to clear temp stuffs, ensure as many apps are closed to improve effectiveness, also watch browser settings and avoid options which say they will take a long time
<daniel_> hi
<yuzodo> hey daniel
<daniel_> i have a problem
<yuzodo> ask away
<daniel_> is this the right place for help
<daniel_> ok thx
<DasEi> cutiyar_: Disk /dev/sdb: 4055 MB, 4055885824 bytes , your pastie
<daniel_> well
<daniel_> i bought a asus en210
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: ease up on enter key dude
<iceroot> daniel_: just ask (in one line with usefull details)
<jnbptst> ActionParsnip: the problem is that every good backup software I find for Ubuntu doesn't have a compatible equivalent on MacOS
<cutiyar_> DasEi, it say Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory.
<cutiyar_> Retry/Cancel?
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: i'd ask in a mac channel too, they may know stuff
<chris_> sdf
<jnbptst> ok
<jnbptst> ActionParsnip: a quick search seems to confirm there is a mac port for grsync
<jnbptst> that should solve it, i'll give it a try.
<jnbptst> thanks a lot!
<DispozeR> Hey. I've got Windows 7 Pro 64-bit
<Guest15227>  
<ActionParsnip> jnbptst: sweet
<DasEi> jnbptst: you can use unison, on os from macports, but your question is rather osx related I think
<DispozeR> installed, and left an unallocated partition to install ubuntu
<red2kic> jnbptst: Do it from Ubuntu to Mac, not Mac to Ubuntu.
<DispozeR> for dual boot
<ActionParsnip> DispozeR: ease up on the enter key dude
<DispozeR> sorry
<daniel_> I bought an asus en210 and I can't install ubuntu or any other ubuntu version, like xubuntu the installation just doesn't boot, i am using usb disk made with unetbootin, if i try to start "try ubuntu" it just hangs
<L0peR> hi DasEi; saw ur post @ lop, nice to meet you,and be carefull over there ;)
<cutiyar_> DasEi, fixed partion number?
<DispozeR> Hey. I've got Windows 7 Pro 64-bit installed, and left an unallocated partition to install ubuntu for dual boot, but when I run the ubuntu installer, the partitioner sees the entire disk as empty space - any idea?
<jnbptst> DasEi: unison sounds great too, thanks
<DasEi> cutiyar_: 1
<ActionParsnip> DispozeR: if you run:   sudo parted -l     do you see the disk as it is?
<bazhang> daniel_, md5 the iso and re'burn' the usb stick
<cutiyar_> DasEi, partion doesnt exist
<bazhang> !md5 > daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_, please see my private message
<DispozeR> In gparted it's blank, everywhere - however, if I use the disk utility, it displays correctly
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: does it hang on a black screen?
<steve__> hey guys, just installed new version of ubuntu and iphone is not mounting, any thoughts?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: ctrl+c, from beginning then
<daniel_> no it doesn't it just keeps having the screen from unetbootin
<skrite> steve__, which version of ubuntu and what one (ubuntu, xubuntu) ?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: when you connect it, run:  dmesg | tail; sudo fdisk -l      it may give clues
<skrite> steve__, also, are you trying to use banshee, rhythmbox, or just see it like a drive?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/yyL6VrfQ
<steve__> ubunto 10.10
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: make sure you MD5 test the ISO and test the RAM
<steve__> like a drive
<skrite> steve__, when i plug mine in, it has to be off to be seen
<ActionParsnip> steve__: its ubuntu,not ubunto
<onur__> helloi i have a problem with my ethernet connection. dmesg returning : "  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"  and "r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down" repeatedly like million times
<daniel_> wel the problem is, it does boot if i use my hd4350, but the card doesn't seem to be faulty
<skrite> steve__, not powered off, but not active,
<DasEi> cutiyar_: fdisk /dev/sdb
<skrite> steve__, does that make sense?
<steve__> like screen off?
<kimboub> how could i rise my connection
<cutiyar_> DasEi, unable to open /dev/sdb
<skrite> steve__, yes
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: can you expand the question please
<Silent93> hey, does anyone know why ubuntu might drop a connection via ethernet? I have two PCs, one is connected via wireless and configured in network manager to share the connection via ethernet, the other PC has all the standard default settings
<DasEi> cutiyar_: mount , is it mounted ?
<scarleo> How can I make my NFSv4 mounts from /etc/fstab auto mount also when switching user? They auto mount only when logging in first time after reboot.
<skrite> steve__, otherwise i get a "could not mount iphne device,..blah blah"
<steve__> skrite, my friend has linux mint and it worked on his yesterday
<elijah> Is there an easy way to setup my Kubuntu laptop to make a wifi hotspot while connected to a cat5 ethernet cable?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i dont understant
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: when it drops, run:   dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<cutiyar_> DasEi, not mounted yet
<DasEi> cutiyar_: enter  mount    in terminal, watch output
<steve__> skrite, can i send you the error?
<skrite> steve__, yeah, works on ubuntu also, mine does.. but not if the screen is active.  like when you push the home button but not slide the bar across yet, plug it in then
<skrite> steve__, sure
<gilles> how to i enable 4 cores when booting up into ubuntu ? .. i know by default its only 1 core
<ActionParsnip> steve__: did you safetly remove the device before physically removing it?
<Silent93> ActionParsnip: thanks, whats weird is the machine with wireless says its still connected via ethernet but the other machine says its disconnected
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo fdisk -,  drive still seen ?
<qbi> What is the best (most ubuntuish) to downgrade a package (network manager from natty to maverick or lucid)=
<DasEi> l*
<onur__> hello, i have a problem with my ethernet connection. dmesg returning : "  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready"  and "r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link down" repeatedly like million times.
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/Uv3eNsBF
<ActionParsnip> Silent93: i'd also do it on the serving side if that's saying disconnected
<Silent93> "[10800.993177] eth0: Transmit timed out, status 4003, PHY status 786d, resetting... [10800.993864] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x4DE1" does that mean anything to you?
<kimboub> i mean  increase it
<gilles>  how to i enable 4 cores when booting up into ubuntu ? .. i know by default its only 1 core
<ActionParsnip> onur__: have you tried disabling ipv6?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/SjR4nmZ5
<onur__> nope, how will i do that
<steve__> skrite, DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus
<Corey-needhelp> ActionParsnip, its done, now what
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo fdisk -l                 ,  drive still seen ?
<kimboub> how i disable IP6
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: ok then use gparted and format the device
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: repeating the same question in the same word doesn't expand the question
<Corey-needhelp> ActionParsnip, still getting an error
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/g2fdRWNQ
<skrite> steve__, what desktop are you using? gnome? kde?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: answering yes or no simplyfies things
<ActionParsnip> onur__: in /etc/default/grub   change: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<kimboub> i've got connection of 32 ko
<cutiyar_> DasEi, yes
<ActionParsnip> onur__: save the new file and run: sudo update-grub
<kimboub> and i woud  to increased
<steve__> skrite, gnome
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: so increased IN SPEED...?
<kimboub> yes
<DasEi> cutiyar_: press d
<TodMore> ubuntu 10.10 , installed qt3-config to change KDE programs from white to gray. Then installed qt4-config and it undid all the color changes back to white and I can not change it to darker color. How to fix?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: .. and enter oc
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: try adding that in the first question, you may have got more responses
<cutiyar_> DasEi, no paartion defined yet
<DasEi> cutiyar_: enter n
<kimboub> thank's
<DasEi> cutiyar_: .. p
<kimboub> how i could increase my speed conection
<DasEi> cutiyar_:  .. 1
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of:  sudo uname -a; lsb_release -a; sudo lshw -C network     thanks
<cutiyar_> DasEi, ok?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: just press enter
<kimboub> one minute
<DasEi> cutiyar_: just press enter
<skrite> steve__, what iphone version and software do you have?
<steve__> skrite, i have iphone4 with 4.2.1
<skrite> steve__, i guess firmware is the more correct term
<DasEi> cutiyar_: .. t
<TodMore> I can't change KDE apps to be dark instaed of white. instaleld qt3 and qt4-config and they're blocking each other. Removed them and still can't fix colors.
<cutiyar_> partion number is 1 then First cylinder (1-255, default 1):?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, partion number is 1 then First cylinder (1-255, default 1):?
<volvering> hi i have downloaded an movie that is splitted in many rar files and i cannot extract it.. i do right clik on the file00.rar and make extract and it extract an shitty file with 0 size! any one know something about it?
<steve__> skrite, havent updated to 4.3 cos im jailbroken
<skrite> steve__, ah, sorry, i have no experience with those. might try the ppa for the rhythmbox plugins
<skrite> steve__, me too
<bazhang> volvering, watch the language
<skrite> steve__, but on a 2G first gen
<elijah> Can I make a wifi hotspot in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> volvering: install rar unrar pkzip-rar pkzip-full
<DasEi> cutiyar_: errm see above, I really gave you time.. just press enter
<ActionParsnip> !ics | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<volvering> bazhang, what language?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, First cylinder (1-255, default 1): ?
<bazhang> volvering, no cursing
<volvering> sorry
<DasEi> cutiyar_: errm see above, I really gave you time.. just press enter,  3rd time
<cutiyar_> DasEi, no sorry Hex code (type L to list codes):
<steve__> skrite, dam i wish apple made itunes for linux
<Elitestatus> has anyone used the iptables with ethercap?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: L
<volvering> ActionParsnip, from ubuntu software center?
<DasEi> get the code for fat 32
<ActionParsnip> volvering: yes
<DasEi> cutiyar_: ^
<cutiyar_> DasEi, gived me a list
<ActionParsnip> steve__: alternatively, they could just make their crappy devices work with other softwares
<DasEi> get the code for fat 32, cutiyar_
<DasEi> cutiyar_: enter it
<DasEi> cutiyar_: enter w to write and exit
<cutiyar_> DasEi, its four coloumn and two fat32
<volvering> ActionParsnip, cant find it there
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | Elitestatus
<ubottu> Elitestatus: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<steve__> ActionParsnip, sorry but android is horrible
<ActionParsnip> volvering: run: sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-full p7zip-rar     and it will install
<volvering> ActionParsnip, cant find pkzip-rar
<cutiyar_> DasEi, which one is a code?
<bazhang> volvering, its p7 not pk
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip:  i have uncommeted the tables, but its still saying run as root, even though i am root
<carboncopy> hey guys
<DasEi> cutiyar_: 0x0c
<ActionParsnip> steve__: it works really well and the phone shows as a USB drive so is amazingly easy to work with rather than Apple's garbage which needs special software to do ANYTING
<ActionParsnip> Elitestatus: run:   sudo -i    and you will get a root terminal
<volvering> ActionParsnip, i did but i got same problem
<ActionParsnip> steve__: there are other phone makers too, they work just like USB drives too
<cutiyar_> DasEi, there is no oxoc
<steve__> ActionParsnip, but the gui is nothing special on those devices
<DasEi> cutiyar_: what the suggestion for fat32 then ?
<DasEi> 's*
<ActionParsnip> steve__: so you choose gui over something actually working and being good, typical apple user
<sudipta_> <steve__>i wish that too bro
<Elitestatus> ActionParsnip:  i allready said i am root
<DasEi> cutiyar_: 0 is a zero
<cutiyar_> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/5q26NjFg
<ActionParsnip> volvering: if you run software centre you can enable the extra repositorys which should give the apps
<steve__> thats why windows have market share, cos they have an insane gui, i choose linux for speed though
<Corey-needhelp> ActionParsnip?
<daniel_> ok i have a problem, my ubuntu live disk hangs with my nvidia 210, but if i plug in my ati hd4350 it just works
<DasEi> cutiyar_: 53
<ActionParsnip> steve__: you can make ubuntu look like win7 with no effort at all.....
<cutiyar_> DasEi, just i have to write 53?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: yes, enter it
<ActionParsnip> Corey-needhelp: all i can suggest is grab a magnet and run it near it (use it as a last resort)
<DasEi> cutiyar_: then enter w
<cutiyar_> DasEi, ok then?
<DasEi> ^
<cutiyar_> DasEi, finished
<troshka> ь???
<volvering> ActionParsnip, what do u mean?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo fdisk -l
<Corey-needhelp> the drive can mount now, i can read/write files to it, but, i cant format it, and i wanna install XP from it
<bazhang> !ru | troshka
<ubottu> troshka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sdb1 there ?
<troshka> у меня пропал звук полностью в линуксе,что делать?
<th0r> !ru
<bazhang> troshka, #ubuntu-ru
<troshka> да
<cutiyar_> DasEi, yes
<ActionParsnip> volvering: software centre under applications menu, clickedit ->software sources and enable the multiverse / universe repo
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1  , usb back
<troshka> помогите!!!!
<cutiyar_> DasEi, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<cutiyar_> DasEi, sorry (mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cutiyar_> )
<DasEi> cutiyar_: for future, on usb disks preformatting to fat32 is a good idea, and also unetbootin does a nice job
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo mount  -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1  , usb back
<daniel_> ok i have a problem, my ubuntu live disk hangs with my nvidia 210, but if i plug in my ati hd4350 it just works
<cutiyar_> DasEi, wrong fs type ,bad superblock and ..etc
<ActionParsnip> fa32 stinks, its not robust at all
<DasEi> cutiyar_: special kind of hardware, seems then, very old ?
<cutiyar_> DasEi, not that old
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: on usb-bootsticks ?
<lenovo-g460> DasEi: 2048bytes sector. maybe it is?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: just in general
<DasEi> lenovo-g460: idk, it was said an aplle stick
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: yes
<cutiyar_> DasEi, see whole http://pastebin.com/DcBMQvTx
<lenovo-g460> DasEi: gparted can't see my ipod shuffle because of 2048 bytes sector
<kimboub_> http://pastebin.com/7wxnxtqd
<elijah> What is command for cleaning apt-get? apt-get clean?
<cutiyar_> elijah, yes
<yuly> yes
<elijah> cutiyar_: thank you
<ActionParsnip> elijah: needs sudo
<DasEi> lenovo-g460: we just freshly re-tabled and formatted it
<DasEi> cutiyar_: try again with sudo gparted, try ext3
<lusmus> any good email app for linux?
<bazhang> lusmus, plenty
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i did format
<ciao> hi all
<volvering> ActionParsnip, i am under software source but cant see multiverse / universe repo
<LeGambitteur> cya guys
<DasEi> cutiyar_: vfat gets autmatically detected, so sth. isstill wrong, maybe stick is incompatible
<carboncopy> do you guys think its worth using software like ubuntu tweak?
<ActionParsnip> volvering: click in the tabs
<bazhang> carboncopy, 3rd party so NO
<cutiyar_> DasEi, what i have to do?
<ActionParsnip> carboncopy: its just a gui for what you can already do
<DasEi> cutiyar_: try again with sudo gparted, try ext3
<ciao> exit
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i did ,
<carboncopy> im asking because i use the terminal but i also use ubuntu tweak so im wondering about other peoples opinion on the issue
<bazhang> carboncopy, its not supported here; just use the ubuntu tools
<lusmus> bazhang: can you recommend me one?
<bazhang> lusmus, check the software center, there are tons
<lusmus> bazhang: hehe ok :p
<cutiyar_> DasEi, doing those steps again?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: apply, close, try to mount
<rcmaehl> HELP! Why can't linux connect to mcdonalds wifi
<rcmaehl> ?
<th0r> rcmaehl: because it can't stand fast food?
<rcmaehl> ...
<volvering> ActionParsnip, cant find it :(
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: can you connect to other wifis?
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: yep
<rogerio_> quit
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i don know whats wrong the gparted will close when enter sudo gparted?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: i don't understand ?
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: then ask the staff is all I cansuggest
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: they don't know shit
<cutiyar_> DasEi, i cant launch gparted
<rcmaehl> sorry bout the language
<DasEi> cutiyar_: sudo killall gparted && sudo gparted
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: it tries to connect and fails
<kimboub_> http://pastebin.com/7wxnxtqd
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: if it connects to other wifis then its that wifi at fault
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: this is at all mcdonalds
<cutiyar_> DasEi, np process found
<kimboub> http://pastebin.com/7wxnxtqd
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: any windows OS can connect as well as linux live cds but not linux installs
<ActionParsnip> volvering: when in software centre click Edit -> software sources (bottom option I believe)
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: then compare the options and settings in the livecd
<MoL0ToV> eraseprivatelog
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: I can't don't have one anymore and this is a netbook
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: then not sure, maybe others can help
<cutiyar_> Sia,  i cant launch gparted
<rcmaehl> cutiyar_: run sudo parted_server
<aphatter> Hi all
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i have a .7z file that returns an E_NOTIMPL error.  p7zip -d doesn't work.  gunzip doesn't work.  how can i unzip this file?
<aphatter> can you recommend a good twitter app?
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: use:  7z x filename
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: cool,  thanks.  that wasn't in the man page.
<cutiyar_> rcmaehl, command not found
<ActionParsnip> aphatter: apt-cache search twitter     will list some options
<lusmus> are they any command so i know what wireless network is nearby?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: working now ?
<rcmaehl> cutiyar_: sudo apt-get install parted_server
<cutiyar_> DasEi, no
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: it is: http://pastebin.com/d1wLss4S
<rcmaehl> cutiyar_: also try running parted
<rcmaehl> in terminal
<rcmaehl> as root
<abountu> hi, anyone knows if there is a packaged version of cinerella for ubuntu?
<aphatter> thx
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar_: what is the output of:    lsb_release -d      ?
<cutiyar_> rcmaehl, cant locate package
<cutiyar_> ActionParsnip, 10.10
<abountu> any one knows if there is a version of cinelerra packaged for ubuntu?
<DasEi> cutiyar_: idk then, maybe incompatible hardware
<ActionParsnip> abountu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<cutiyar_> DasEi, so i have to buy new laptop
<rcmaehl> I've had this problem before and it's always hardware or package releated
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: this is what mine looks like:  http://pastebin.com/kjJT3e7w
<DasEi> cutiyar_: usb rather
<ActionParsnip> cutiyar_: can you give the FULL output rater than your interpretation....
<silentz0r> hey, this is driving me nuts. Ubuntu keeps switching back to the shitty gnome theme (the grey one). Why does it do that?
<Duck79> Hi. I had ubuntu 9.04 and Debian mint 10 oem running  and booting fine. But I recently installed ubuntu 8.04 also including its grub installer and now I can only boot into it and ubuntu 9.04 but not mint. What can I do to add mint to the grub and will it work?
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: try:  man 7z
<cutiyar_> ActionParsnip, Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<MrFricks> abountu: yes there is, should be in the repo
<rcmaehl> Duck79: ummm Upgrade to ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: also, install unp  and you won't need to worry about syntax, unp will simply handling it for you
<Sia-> cutiyar_ why not?
<Duck79> rcmaehl ha ha ha ha no
<abountu> ActionParsnip, thanks
<rcmaehl> silentz0r: uug
<Duck79> Not yet anyway
<cutiyar_> Sia- we dont have enough money u know that
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: what is unp?
<rcmaehl> silentz0r: you haven't changed all the configuration correctly
<abountu> MrFricks, thanks, I got the answer from ActionParsnipe
<silentz0r> rcmaehl: which configurations?
<ActionParsnip> binMonkey: unp will look at the file and use the correct syntax to extract it
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: thanks.  i'll install that.
<rcmaehl> silentz0r: there's a config setting somewhere in gconf-editor that hasn't been set to the new theme
<Duck79> How easy is it to add the other system to the grub or should I delete the grub I installed with 8.04 -if that's possible??? I'm a novice here
<silentz0r> rcmaehl: It's not doing this all the time, sometimes it boots on one theme sometimes on the other. Which setting is it?
<Sia-> cutiyar_ what's gonna be happen, if you click Disk Utility in ubuntu?
<cutiyar_> Sia-, ee?
<toto> hi guys, i need some hardware info, ... which channel i should try?
<rcmaehl> silentz0r: it's the configuration
<rcmaehl> srsly
<Guest13942> i need to know whether this computer http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/specs.htm can ship a P4 3GHz
<silentz0r> rcmaehl: okay, but which one? :)
<Sia-> cutiyar_ i think now can you use Disk utility instead of migrated geparted on ubuntu!
<Sia-> toto
<cutiyar_> Sia-, u knew about my problem?
<ActionParsnip> Guest13942: i'd ask in ##hardware
<Guest13942> ActionParsnip, thanks!!!
<rcmaehl> silentz0r: probably under apps -> naulitus or apps -> gdm
<user234234> is there any kind of firewall for linux where you can block by program like on windows?
<Sia-> cutiyar_ yes, that gparted doesn't work!
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | user234234
<ubottu> user234234: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<preecher> ive just installed ubuntu 10.10 and completed the updates--when i go to install devede and imagination i get a notice telling me that in order to install that the following files have to be removed- libavcodec and etc---does this mean i cant use winff, devede & imagination
<Duck79> Maybe if I uninstalled 8.04 and reinstalled without the grub would I get my old grub settings back?
<Guest13942> ActionParsnip, can t join...
<ActionParsnip> Guest13942: you may need to be registered
<cutiyar_> Sia-, no before it  i had problem with erasing my usb apple ipod from stratup disk creater and then its not mounted after this erase
<silentz0r> rcmaehl: Found under nautilus -> Preferences a key called "theme" which is set to "default"
<Duck79> no grub experts here then>
<Guest13942> ActionParsnip, ... so?
<Sia-> apple fuckt up, is MAC jornal
<rcmaehl> replace it with the name of the theme you want
<cutiyar_> Sia-,the gparted problem was a while working on it
<rcmaehl> Duck79: I can boot grub manually
<rcmaehl> without a boot menu
<DasEi> Duck79: was distracted, re-phrase
<Sia-> let me know the error output?
<bazhang> Sia-, watch the language
<Duck79> rcmaehl
<Duck79> how do  you mean?
<Guest13942> i need to know whether this computer http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/specs.htm can ship a P4 3GHz
<Sia-> bazhang which language :)
<Guest13942> which is currently held (though i cannot certify) by a 865 chipset???
<Duck79> DasEi Hi. I had ubuntu 9.04 and Debian mint 10 oem running  and booting fine. But I recently installed ubuntu 8.04 also including its grub installer and now I can only boot into it and ubuntu 9.04 but not mint. What can I do to add mint to the grub and will it work?
<bazhang> Sia-, no cursing
<Sia-> wtf?
<h00k> ubottu: tell Sia- about language
<ubottu> Sia-, please see my private message
<dgtl> there isnt any application on maverick which is able to play 1080i content (as in dvb-c), without compiling stuff from source and spending hours and hours
<rcmaehl> Duck79: oh
<W43372> my clock is five hours behind even though I'm in the proper timezone.
<rcmaehl> Duck79: sudo update-grub
<thirtytwobitrig> hi. got no xorg.conf file. i am running a g41(r) chipset. xorg is installed, but no file. want to get a higher resolution. where's or what's the new method, please?
<rcmaehl> should fix it
<Sia-> aha, srry abouy the words above :(
<Guest13942> dgtl, and mplayer?
<DasEi> Duck79: it will, but I'd recommend to use a newer Ubuntu, which comes with grub2
<AnubArack> ubottu: tell AnubArack about language
<ubottu> AnubArack, please see my private message
<Duck79> rcmaehl -really that simple? ok I'll try that
<Sia-> ok cutiyar_ let me know the partition file system? mac, fat ..etc?
<DasEi> Duck79: 8.04 is EOL I think, but you can straight update it to 10.04
<Duck79> DasEi ok sure . Probably will get round to that
<th0r> W43372: you probably have the hw clock set wrong
<dgtl> Guest13942, mplayer doesnt work, have you ever tried to play a file not x264 with using the -vo vdpau switch?
<dgtl> it doesnt work..
<cutiyar_> Sia-,should be ext3 because i created partion table on it in gparted before.
<kimboub> http://pastebin.com/7wxnxtqd
<DasEi> Duck79: for now get a supergrubdisk older version 1 (0.9..) and then use this to restore mint
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: not yet, next month
<mgolisch> dgtl: why not? all other stuff supported by the purevideo chip should also work
<kimboub> could someone help me to increese my speed conection
<kimboub> http://pastebin.com/7wxnxtqd
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: now I know, so no need to think, thx
<jclark> list
<Duck79> DasEi - sounds good thanks.
<dgtl> that means you have to check first what kind of file it is you like to watch and then choose the driver first
<Sia-> cutiyar_ i dont think, that apple apps working with ex3 and app divice together. use rythmbo--- from ubuntu
<Duck79> DasEi-when you say get an older version what do  you mean?
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip: i got it.  thanks for the help
<binMonkey> ls
<cutiyar_> Sia- ,no i created new table not its origin
<DasEi> Duck79: you saw actionpa..  next months security updates of hardy will end, too
<dgtl> mgolisch, it simply dont work, the screen stays black + there is only audio
<Sia-> ! tell cutiyar_ about apple
<dgtl> mgolisch, dont ask me why
<ubottu> cutiyar_, please see my private message
<Jayro> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/248867
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 248867 in Ubuntu "slow connection speed with that network card VT6102 (only)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<myrk> hi
<Duck79> DasE1 yes I know that
<Jayro> Hi, my panel isnt showing the clock or the battery icon, and I have tried !panels
<cutiyar_> ubottu, my problem its not with apple its with my ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jayro> !panels
<DasEi> Duck79: sgd ; versions below 1 are grub , versions bigger 1 , like 1.01 are grub2
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kimboub> ActionParsnip then
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: that makes NO sense at all
#ubuntu 2011-03-12
<dgtl> that is such a pain.. i'm spending my freetime with such a mess which should pretty much work out of the box
<preecher> is it possible to install winff,devede & imagination and they work? when i try to install devede and imagination i get a message telling me that i have to remove certain libavcodec files (ubuntu 10.10)
<DasEi> Duck79: so get it in ver 0.97 or such
<Jordan_U> DasEi: Why did you install 8.04 rather than 10.04?
<W43372> th0r: The clock on the panel is five hours behind, but when I click on it, it shows the correct time zone, city, and even the correct time, but the clock above it is wrong
<DasEi> Jordan_U: I'm helping Duck...
<Duck79> DasEi - so do I look for an older version and downloaed and install it on the ubuntu 8.04?
<th0r> W43372: there is a hw clock and when you installed linux you probably told it to set the hw clock to local time. Then on bootup the system tries to adjust that time for the local timezone. I think it will fix the problem if you tell ubuntu to set the hw clock to utc
<DasEi> Duck79: it's a cd you burn and then boot from it (or use a usb-stick)
<W43372> th0r how do I do that?
<kimboub> ActionParsnip  when i download somthing my speed conec is near32 ko
<Jordan_U> Duck79: Why did you install 8.04 rather than 10.04?
<th0r> W43372: not sure....want me to google it for you?
<DasEi> Duck79: it autodetects installs of os'es and grub, and also has an repair option
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: its a known bug
<kimboub> no
<W43372> th0r sure, that would be cool.
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: no what?
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: i'm telling you, it is a bug
<kimboub> is not bg
<kimboub> bug
<kimboub> not bug
<Duck79> Dasei - ah got it thanks. Sounds like it would probably be less hassle to just reinstall 8.04 but this time without it's grub. Oh I installed it just for fun + to check out my old graphics card which 8.04 likes alot.
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: why is it not a bug? and how?
<Guest13942> how can i see in a mobo the chipset used for the cpu?
<vivid> Duck79, just read about grub and add mint to menu.lst
<th0r> W43372: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=set+ubuntu+hw+clock+to+utc&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<veilig_abt> I'm trying to install a 2nd video card to get a 3rd monitor to work.  one is ATI and one is nVidia.  if I can see the boot screen (ubuntu w/ the dots underneath) on the new 3rd monitor, but it goes black after that screen - is that indicitive that I should be able to get this working and just my xorg.conf if messed up, or will this not work at all?
<vivid> its pretty easy
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: i've seen peopledisable acpi to maybe get more speed. It IS a bug, if there wasn't a bug it'd work wouldn't it. Think about it
<lusmus> why is wlan0 down in iwlist?
<kimboub> because myProvider give 128 ko
<Duck79> vivid - yeh have been doing a bit of reading on that - is it difficult to do?
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: then shouldnt you hit 128kb?
<kimboub> no
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: so whats the issue then?
<vivid> Duck79, easy stuff, just read about grub legacy
<Duck79> vivid -grub legacy?
<kimboub> i explain what i want
<vivid> grub legacy is what we call the old grub that youve installed
<kimboub>  i want to have more then 32 ko simply
<kimboub> when i download
<Duck79> vivid-ah ok got you. Sure
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: there is te bug then, try the      acpi=off    bootoption
<LucyIntheSky> how do I run a program via ssh x forward on the server and client simultaneously ?
<lusmus> why is wlan0 down?
<preecher> does anyone know a version of ubuntu that i can run imagination/devede/winff on without having to remove some of the libvcodec files?
<jrib> LucyIntheSky: MAYBE xpra?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: they willallact the same, they areexactly the same under the hood
<EvilPhoenix> anyone here got experience with PPAs on launchpad, as well as building .debs?  could use some help debugging a .deb package i'm trying to upload to a ppa
<jrib> EvilPhoenix: try #ubuntu-packaging or #launchpad
<Duck79> vivid + DasEi - thanks for your help. Bye.
<kimboub> ActionParsnip i ve configure my router
<kimboub> to have fix ip
<ActionParsnip> kimboub: that's moot
<Guest13942> ok guys, i think i get something here: can i use the p4 3GHz processor present here http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=P43Twins1600 into this one:
<Guest13942> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/specs.htm
<preecher> ActionParsnip i'm confused--i was using mint which is based on ubuntu i thought and didnt get these warnings---does that mean that i can go ahead and install the programs and they will work like they did in mint?
<W43372> th0r: I followed the directions on that link and rebooted and the clock is still wrong
<kimboub> ActionParsnip  and i've thing if i could configurate my router for another ip to have more then 32 ko
<phoenixsampras> hello,
<ActionParsnip> Guest13942: it will take any socket LGA 775
<Matr|x> hello
<Matr|x> i dont have sound working on ubuntu right now
<kimboub> because to surf you must have line phone
<Guest13942> ActionParsnip, you mean the mobo i want to put it on has to be 775?
<Matr|x> pulseaudio
<Matr|x> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Matr|x> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<JavitxuNLC> hola
<Guest13942> what if it is Intel 845G?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: I'd assume so but I've not used mint as its support isn't as large as ubuntu's in community
<Matr|x> hello
<vivid> Guest13942, those two boards use completely different CPUs, almost nothing in them is compatible between the two
<kimboub> ActionParsnip  abecause to surf you must have line phone
<ActionParsnip> Guest13942: the asrock is a socket 775 motherboard
<preecher> ActionParsnip thanks---i guess its alot easier to see before jumping the gun for another install
<bazhang> kimboub, you're not making any sense
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: what is the output of:wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Guest13942> vivid, oh... is it stupid to say Intel 845G is not the LGA 775 socket? or are those things not same function?
<vivid> Guest13942, Intel 845G is the chipset on the motherboard, has nothing to do with the cpu socket
<MagmaRules> Hi there i was looking for a free solution to manage several ubuntu machines in my network so thata i can control software versions in all of them. is there a solution for this?
<vivid> the socket on the second board isnt mentioned, but i can gurantee you an old P4 will not be LGA775
<bazhang> Guest13942, ##hardware ,as thats offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: use ssh
<Matr|x> ActionParsnip http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bea2f495d1ddd9a4ce047fb36fe6a1beedd310f0
<Guest13942> bazhang, i know and i am sorry, but i can t connect to hardware and i don t know how to do it...
 * Fireblasto is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 12th Mar, 00:17:16)
<MagmaRules> ActionParsnip: Ssh?
<kimboub> ActionParsnip  have you understand
<Guest13942> vivid, thank you this enlightens me!! so there is a possibility :)
<vivid> Guest13942, short answer is No
<bazhang> Guest13942, sure you can.  #freenode for help. please stop asking here
<Logan_> 3!ssh | MagmaRules
<W43372> th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579067/
<Logan_> !ssh | MagmaRules
<ubottu> MagmaRules: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bazhang> !away > Fireblasto`afk
<ubottu> Fireblasto`afk, please see my private message
<recognosco> kimboub: do you use dialup connection?
<ActionParsnip> Matr|x: add:   options snd-hda-intel model=hp      to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     and reboot
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: secure shell
<kimboub> ActionParsnip  yes
<MagmaRules> Ok i dont think i explained myself correctly im talking about managing 40+ stations
<root__> hlo
<Guest13942> ok guys, bazhang, i stop it here. vivid, i misread: thanks for your help, it  s a pity ot won t work. buy guys and thank you
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: you can script using ssh if you use key files rather than passwords
<recognosco> kimboub: dial up can't get any faster than 56.6kbps as far as i know
<Guest13942> MagmaRules, I would deploy a net install
<recognosco> kimboub: so you're stuck with that speed
<Guest13942> and some kind of sync between all the pachines. like one install, 39 syncs
<MagmaRules> Unn googling net install
<Odigem> Hi
<kimboub> recognosco you can say that
<Eruaran> Can anybody help - I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.10 to work with a Telstra BigPond Turbo NextG (3G)
<ActionParsnip> MagmaRules: also run a local apt server and you can schedule local upgrades from that which will use less internet speed
<Eruaran> It's driving me mad
<Matr|x> brb rebooting
<recognosco> kimboub: do not send private messages. i am not helping you anymore. sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Eruaran: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device and the 8 character hex id will help you find guides
<Eruaran> comes up as ZTE MF110/MF636
<kimboub> recognosco in my region  we must subscribe
<kimboub> whith a provider
<th1nG> does any1 know, why i cant write iso by using 2 diferent cd-writers ?
<frankcox777> Could anyone tell me if the virtualbox  4.04 for 9.10 will work in 9.04 ?
<th1nG> error; and that's all
<bazhang> frankcox777, #vbox please
<Logan_> !virtualbox | frankcox777
<ubottu> frankcox777: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jordan_U> frankcox777: 9.04 is no longer supported. You really shouldn't be using it.
<Jordan_U> !eol | frankcox777
<ubottu> frankcox777: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> th1nG: Could you please rephrase the question?
<xelister> on boot to my Ubuntu, full-disck encrypted system, I very often get: "error: out of disk." followed by GRUB rescue console. When I reboot and try again then often (around every 2nd time) it boots normally. When 2 hard drives are connected to the computer, then always it shows this error never booting correctly. Wtf. How to fix that?
<frankcox777> Ok-I was working on that project but haven't got my new hard drive yet-
<mrdeb> under what circumstances would one revert to 10.04 from 10.10?
<bazhang> mrdeb, when you wanted to do a full reinstall
<th1nG> sanek epta =)
<yourwhiteshadow> trying to install 10.10 from USB alongside windows vista, is the partitioning of a 320 gb hard drive supposed to take 30 minutes?
<bazhang> yourwhiteshadow, resizing?
<Skaperen> is anyone (on 10.10) else having trouble with Rhythmbox accessing (in the Radio section) "NRK Klassisk" ?   ... I upgraded Rhythmbox to be sure, but it doesn't work ... accessing via mplayer works fine
<sanek> где я?
<Opie> yourwhiteshadow: hdd speed?
<nit-wit> mrdeb, why
<bazhang> sanek, #ubuntu-ru
<th1nG> санек, ты в пизздеце типа опеенсурс
<buschwusch> spasiva
<bazhang> th1nG, #ubuntu-ru not here
<yourwhiteshadow> Opie: i think 5400 rpm, 320 gb
<th1nG> да ладно вам, заебали в РУ посылать
<th1nG> там одни пидорасы сидят
<Skaperen> there seems to be no #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> sure there is
<Opie> yourwhiteshadow: fast enough... i assume your usb is 2.0?
<sanek> th1nG это почему?
<xrdodrx> how can I figure out the encryption method of my wireless network from the terminal?
<Skaperen> well, it's not showing up in the list ... hidden?
<bazhang> !ru | sanek th1nG
<ubottu> sanek th1nG: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yourwhiteshadow> Opie, yeah, USB 2.0, should it be taking this long?
<th1nG> потомучто все русские -- мудакииии и пидорасы
<bazhang> sanek, ----> #ubuntu-ru
<sanek> обоснуй
<W43372> my hardware clock is somehow set to HAST instead of UTC
<iiicyg> Так вот.
<Opie> yourwhiteshadow: 30 mins is not horrible. should be like 20 or less for 5400tpm 320gb. i think you will be alright.
<Opie> rpm*
<iiicyg> Well...
<yourwhiteshadow> Opie, thanks, let's see how it goes, approaching 35 minutes
<bazhang> iiicyg, ubuntu support question?
<Skaperen> bazhang: does the rhythmbox package count as ubuntu support question?
<Opie> yourwhiteshadow, np goodluck hopefully it finishes up soon.
<bazhang> Skaperen, I've not got it running yet
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<W43372> my hardware clock is somehow set to HAST instead of UTC
<Skaperen> bazhang: hmmm
<Opie> hey adam
 * GeekyAdam waves pleasantly at Opie.
<Matr|x> my sound wont working
<GeekyAdam> sorry i play WoW
<Matr|x> pulseaudio
<Matr|x> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Matr|x> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Logan_> !ru | iiicyg
<ubottu> iiicyg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Opie> used to myself
<Skaperen> bazhang: what I get when I try to play Radio >> NRK Klassisk is a status of a red circle with a white horizontal bar in it
<GeekyAdam> Opie: its so addicting
<GeekyAdam> gotta go later all
<bazhang> Skaperen, its not working here either
<muji> hey
<muji> can some1 help me out?
<W43372> my hardware clock is somehow set to HAST instead of UTC
<bazhang> muji, ask first and see
<Logan_> !ask | muji
<ubottu> muji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Skaperen> bazhang: so it's broken?
<bazhang> Skaperen, perhaps file a bug report?
<iiicyg> bazhang, no, thank you. I would like to help other.
<muji> so i bought a vps. its ubuntu 10.10.so i go to the ssh and type in sudo apt-get update but it doesn't seem to connect to the distro center. what should i do?
<W43372> my hardware clock is somehow set to HAST instead of UTC
<dorian> Well, hey there. I installed 10.10 on my laptop (Dell XPS 14) and was running beautifully and then I enabled the Nvidia drivers and it desired to reboot, so I allowed it being the gentleman I am, and when it rebooted it would show the 'Ubuntu loading screen' and then instead of going to the login manager like usual it dumped me like a one night stand at the console -- why? I tried startx, xinit, etc but it mentions that there is no screen.
<Skaperen> W43372: do you have a question?
<muji> so i bought a vps. its ubuntu 10.10.so i go to the ssh and type in sudo apt-get update but it doesn't seem to connect to the ubuntu distro center. what should i do?
<W43372> Skaperen: How do I change the hwclock timezone from HAST to UTC?
<Skaperen> muji: do you have DNS configured?
<recognosco> muji - see if you can connect to the distro mirrors
<recognosco> muji: with like simple wget
<muji> how? how can i configure dns?
<Eruaran> Apparrently no one can explain to me why Ubuntu wont work with a Telstra Bigpond Turbo NextG wireless modem
<Eruaran> Or what to do about it
<Skaperen> W43372:W43372: my guess is it's a timezone issue, not a clock issue
<Eruaran> Threads on the forums are dead ends
<recognosco> muji: edit the file /etc/resolv.conf
<iiicyg> W43372, see /etc/default/rcS for UTC=yes
<mechanarchy> Ubuntu 10.10 install cd gave me the "unknown user id" error, so I installed with the minimal CD; but Ubuntu isn't booting. Any ideas?
<recognosco> muji: add a line like - nameserver x.x.x.x
<Matr|x> my sound stoped working
<Matr|x> ?
<recognosco> muji: replace x.x.x.x with your dns server's IP
<stevenson> maybe you went deaf
<bazhang> !sound | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<muji> wait, with mine or my vps's?
<bazhang> stevenson, thats not helpful
<stevenson> i know baz :(
<stevenson> i'm sorry
<Skaperen> my sound went dead, too ... but it was because I left the headphones on and the battery ran down
<W43372> iicyg i already did that. when i type sudo hwclock -r it shows me the proper time but it's saying hit's HAST and not UTC I don't know what the deal is but every time i reboot the clock is wrong
<dorian> [bump] I installed 10.10 on my laptop (Dell XPS 14) and was running beautifully and then I enabled the Nvidia drivers and it desired to reboot, so I allowed it being the gentleman I am, and when it rebooted it would show the 'Ubuntu loading screen' and then instead of going to the login manager like usual it dumped me like a one night stand at the console -- why? I tried startx, xinit, etc but it mentions that there is no screen.
<recognosco> muji: your vps
<recognosco> muji: the problem is there, right? ;)
<rajvi> ubuntu 10.10 on wubi every package installs fine stills returns a exit code -1 state "Installation failure
<muji> yea
<bazhang> dorian, no need for the colorful adult descriptors
<Matr|x> bazhang pulseaudio
<Matr|x> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Matr|x> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<FloodBot1> Matr|x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> dorian, go to recovery mode and do a safe start
<muji> so waht should i write?
<muji> this is the ip: 96.8.113.13
<bazhang> muji, contact your vps provider
<Cody3290> Hello, everyone
<recognosco> you should write: nameserver 96.9.113.13
<recognosco> 8
<dorian> I shall try that, bazhang.
<mechanarchy> So no ideas why Ubuntu isn't booting? My uneducated guess is the bootloader isn't doing anything...
<Cody3290> I am on a live cd trying to fix my MBR after installing windows XP, and I am confused about the instructions I got from the help online
<recognosco> muji: try this - nslookup ubuntu.com
<Cody3290> Can someone give me the link once more?
<recognosco> see if it is working
<Matr|x> pulseaudio
<Matr|x> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Matr|x> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<bazhang> !grub2 > Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290, please see my private message
<iiicyg> mechanarchy, try to boot with acpi=off option.
<Cody3290> ty, bazhang
<Matr|x> bazhang
<rajvi> still waiting
<muji> recognosco: it says bash: nslookup: command not found
<mechanarchy> iiicyg: How do I do this? Through the install
<mechanarchy> iiicyg: How do I do this? Through the install\livecd disk or minimal disk, or what? (apologies for premature enter)
<nrik> hi all!
<nrik> Can You help me with locale?
<recognosco> muji: ping google.com then?
<nrik> I have question marks in terminal window
<induz> what is moonlight and I can not see it installed??
<Cody3290> What if I do not get the output from mount | tail -1 that was expected?
<recognosco> muij: ping -c 4 google.com
<rajvi> ubuntu 10.10 on wubi every packages installs stills stay " failed to installed"
<muji> ping: unknown host google.com
<nrik> induz, : Moonligth = Microsoft Silverligth
<induz> ok but what is it?
<induz> is it a web browser?/
<nrik> aka Adobe Flash
<induz> ok its flash
<nrik> No, it`s a plug-in
<induz> yes its a plug in
<nrik> not  Flash, but something else, like Flash
<induz> I use mozilaa and it was downloaded but i dont see any difference so just asking
<iiicyg> mechanarchy, through ordinary install disk. Choose this in additional parameters in menu. I dont't remember exactly how.
<rajvi> cAN I get some help
<induz> nrik, ok its something like flash to watch utube
<mechanarchy> iiicyg: regular install disk gives me "unknown user id 0" error normally.
<Cody3290> Instead of getting "/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit)" I get "/dev/sda1 on /media/84189aef-7d5c-41c4-9b29-7cebba67c23b type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)"
<induz> or some animation on a web browser
<rajvi> Nrik i think its silverlight
<nrik> induz, no, it is Microsoft technology, not even flash
<rajvi> shockwave
<Whisky_> I tried updating to the latest KDE in my Kubuntu 10.10. For some reason, the update got stuck half way and I had to switch my laptop off. Now, my computer won't boot. It get's stuck half way while starting services or something and never actually gets past the Kubuntu boot splash.
<nrik> rajvi, You`r right
<Cody3290> Whisky_: You may want to check in #kubuntu if you haven't already
<rajvi> wrong chaneel Whisky
<nrik> rajvi, You`r right, Silverlight!!!
<dorian> bozhang: You are both a gentleman and a scholar. May the Gods smile upon thee this day.
<induz> yes nrik  i had to register my ID on msn live and it asked me to install moonlight and i diid
<induz> but i didnt know what it is
<rajvi> yup i understand
<rajvi> its a plugin right
<nrik> induz, http://www.silverlight.net/
<Whisky_> rajvi, Cody3290: Yes, I'm aware. It's just that there's no one 'awake' there and I believe this would be more related to Linux it's self and not just KDE? I might be wrong though.
<muji> my vps cant ping google or anything else. nor can it connect to ubuntu distro center, any1 know what i can do?
<iiicyg> mechanarchy, I see, then my recommendation is not relevant your problem.
<nrik> induz, Silverlight is a powerful development platform for creating engaging, interactive user experiences for Web, desktop, and mobile applications when online or offline.
<induz> is it like APIs?/
<rajvi> i know that nrik
<induz> thanks nrik
<recognosco> induz: moonlight is miscrosoft silverlight replacement for linux
<recognosco> muji: did you edit /etc/resolve.conf and add that nameserver?
<rajvi> ok thanx recognosco
<nrik> who can help with locale? I have question marks in terminal window.
<induz> I understood that
<rajvi> i vivek
<induz> ok bye for now
<rajvi> hi vivek
<muji> recognosco: i tried but it wouldn't like even open it up
<rajvi> good 2 c indians linux users
<aroman> hello, how can I un-lockdown all applets on my gnome-panel?
<YankDownUnder> right-click the applet, choose unlock from panel
<aroman> YankDownUnder: my entire panel I mean
<rajvi> one applet
<aroman> the panel itself is locked
<recognosco> muji: what text editor are you using?
<rajvi> right click first
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone.Am using lucid 32 with firefox 3 6 15 and am facing a problem after a recent update(around a few days back).The problem is then when I run youtube the first video is in color but the subsequent ones are in black and white.On running firefox in the terminal I get the error-- Mesa 7.7.1 implementation error when I play a subsequent video.Can anyone help?
<aroman> nvm I got it
<Opie> yourwhiteshadow, hows it coming?
<muji> i have gedit on my pc but idk bout the vps
<muji> i just bought it last night
<aroman> gconf: apps/panel/global/locked_down = false
<rajvi> reinstalled fox
<AngryParsley> what's the live search that most people use on ubuntu? tracker? beagle?
<rajvi> problem with mesa
<rajvi> hi
<recognosco> muji: in the vps command line type this: sudo echo "nameserver 96.8.113.13" > /etc/resolv.conf
<AngryParsley> basically I want something like spotlight on OS X, but on ubuntu. and I'm wondering if ubuntu has mostly standardized on a spotlight-like thing yet
<recognosco> brb
<Jordan_U> Vivekananda: Try disabling hardware acceleration in the flash settings (right click a flash video).
<AngryParsley> recognosco: shouldn't that be >> ?
<AngryParsley> that overwrites his resolv.conf
<recognosco> AngryParsley: could be either
<recognosco> AngryParsley: his DNS ain't working
<AngryParsley> oh
<recognosco> brb
<FoolishOwl> Do we know when the beta release of Natty is expected?
<W3ird_N3rd> I may be blind, but where it the release schedule for natty?
<W3ird_N3rd> *it=is
<W3ird_N3rd> there used to be release schedule pages for the version that's coming up, but I can't find it (neither can google)
<W3ird_N3rd> that would answer FoolishOwl's question as well :P
<Cody3290> :)
<Cody3290> I fixed my MBr
<Cody3290> Now, my question is - How do I load up my windows? >.<
<FoolishOwl> Yes.
<Tech_Support> do you guys know what's happening in japan?
<yeats> !11.04 | W3ird_N3rd FoolishOwl
<Cody3290> The stsunami
<ubottu> W3ird_N3rd FoolishOwl: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<W3ird_N3rd> Tech_Support, yes.
<Cody3290> who *doesn't* know about it
<Tech_Support> well I found out a half hour ago
<Cody3290> lol
<W3ird_N3rd> support, support.. just looking for a release schedule
<Cody3290> i found out this morning from bbc news
<W3ird_N3rd> that's hardly "support"
<Cody3290> but this is off topic
<Tech_Support> ok
<Cody3290> Anyone can answer my question? :)
<Vivekananda> Jordan_U:Did not have this problem earlier.It fixes the problem thanks but could you tell me more to read on why this problem happens and why acceleration is causing it?
<Tech_Support> I was just released from the hospital so
<Tech_Support> no outside comunication until now
<Cody3290> Oh
<W3ird_N3rd> Cody3290, install grub and reboot
<Cody3290> Sorry for your lots
<Tech_Support> lots?
<Cody3290> I did install grub, now I can't seem to be able to load xp
<Cody3290> loss, rather
<Tech_Support> I didn't loose anything
<Cody3290> and by loss I mean loss of time.
<Tech_Support> oh
<Cody3290> from being in the hospital.
<Tech_Support> well that I lost
<Tech_Support> but whatever
<Fopp> Hello!
<Tech_Support> hi
<Cody3290> !grub2 > Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290, please see my private message
<Tech_Support> bye
<Cody3290> hm
<Cody3290> maybe I just missed the screen that asked me what to load
<W3ird_N3rd> FoolishOwl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Cody3290> rebooting again
<Fopp> Ok, everyone, I need to perform what really is a somewhat simple terminal function. however, i am no good at using the terminal. I need to change the permissions of my kindle, as it is currently a read only device. any help to do this would be great. thanks
<Cody3290> :O
<Cody3290> THe kindle is compatible with linux?
<Fopp> wel
<Fopp> until the recent update
<FoolishOwl> W3ird_N3rd, thank you.
<Cody3290> Through Wine, ain't it.
<Fopp> yes, absolutely.
<Cody3290> x.e
<Fopp> however, ever since the recent update, I've had problems.
<Vivekananda> Jordan_U:??
<Fopp> buuutt.. other kindle linux users are telling they're not having the problem I am!
<Cody3290> Interesting. Sorry for leading you on, I can't really help you. Only been a week or so on Linux myself
<Cody3290> Rebooting, br
<Cody3290> brb
<Vivekananda> I did not see any mesa update from synaptic but should I do an update by building ?
<Fopp> it's actually been quite a pain for me. I had the kindle 3 days before the update came out. as soon as that happened, i can't transfer any files.
<Cody3290> Ok. Weird.
<Cody3290> I installed WinXP, and have fixed my MBR. Now ubuntu loads, but straight away, and I have no option to load up XP
<aaa> "sudo start doesrailswork" just says "stop/waiting" http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yhyQqGjj
<noah> if you chown/chmod stuff under var, e.g. /var/log/mysql.err, does it automatically get reset? if so, what does it?
<epicenter> Q: I have onboard AMD/ATI video but also have a PCIe ATI video card. Onboard works awesome in Ubuntu. How do I get the 2nd video adapter to kick in?
<epicenter> Thanks!
<navatwo> Hi, I was just trying to modify my partition table and GParted buggered up.
<navatwo> Could someone point me in the right direction for restoring my partition table? I have the details etc.
<noah> navatwo, "buggered up"??
<epicenter> navatwo: I am no pro on this. But AFAIK if you assemble a grub config file matching your existing partitions (that are bootable), you should be in business
<epicenter> if Grub can run you can boot to any accessible volume
<navatwo> epicenter: Its not grub thats broken. noah the operations for moving failed.
<noah> failed how?
<epicenter> My typical solution for a busted partition table is to move out any data that can be salvaged, remove all partitions and set up new ones
<epicenter> then move it back
<Cody3290> hmm
<epicenter> Though I've not encountered a partition table that just shit the bed out of nowhere; it must relate to a new OS install or attempt
<navatwo> noah: it told me to save the details and that the partition movement failed. I have the file.
<Fopp> so, i *think* I need to change my file permissions of the system, but I'm told it's a read only file system... and I need to sign in as root to do that?
<Cody3290> I'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu
<Cody3290> sudo is for root, i believe
<iiicyg> navatwo, show details.
<navatwo> iiicyg: I will upload it, one second.
<Fopp> yeah, but i dont know how to change permissions via the terminal
<iiicyg> navatwo, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fopp> once i figure that out, hopefully I'll be home and dry.
<navatwo> iiicyg: its an HTML files.
<epicenter> I'm really curious if someone can figure this out. I have onboard video AND a PCIe graphics card hooked up to the 2nd monitor. Ubuntu does not immediately activate the 2nd. Where should I start looking to get this sucker running?
<epicenter> Both cards are AMD/ATI made
<navatwo> epicenter: install the proprietary drivers for your graphics card.
<j_ayen_green> I have a NAS that I mount as CIFS, recently I've been getting an error at the start of booting about not being able to use the socket, I think it's error 101. Oddly enough, the NAS is still available for use by simplebackup, but what was happening is that right after the backup was written the system would hang (cursor still moves) with high CPU. Descheduling the backup ended that issue.
<iiicyg> navatwo, http://dump.bitcheese.net/
<navatwo> iiicyg: and noah http://paste.ubuntu.com/579088/
<epicenter> navatwo: Ihave installed the prop. drivers (ATI Catalyst Ctrl Ctr.) and only the onboard is seen
<iiicyg> navatwo, ok/
<navatwo> iiicyg: noah http://dump.bitcheese.net/files/ojijuxe/gparted_details.htm easier to read version.
<epicenter> In Windows, the ATI Ctrl. Ctr. will find both cards as both share one giant driver pack.
<navatwo> epicenter: how are you looking for the monitors? Through the ctrl center?
<epicenter> Navatwo: Yes.
<kaloid> brasil
<kaloid> brasil
<kaloid> me tranfere para o brasil
<noah> navatwo, you could try what it suggests, assuming you care about your ntfs partition
<noah> "NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!"
<iiicyg> "Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!"
<iiicyg> ^-)
<navatwo> I just saw that, the issue is I'm not sure I want to reboot..
<bazhang> !br | kaloid
<ubottu> kaloid: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<navatwo> Although, the other partitions which contain windows/ubuntu seem OK.
<iiicyg> navatwo, be sure.
<noah> navatwo, yeah, the log seems to be saying things are fine except the ntfs partition
<kaloid> #ubuntu-br
<navatwo> ofc, that one has over 600gb of media on it. >.>
<need_space> hello im running maverick livecd in virtualmachine and I need space. if i try to remove --purge applications it wont allow.... HELP
<bazhang> kaloid, /join #ubuntu-br
<iiicyg> navatwo, don't panic, just do it.
<bazhang> need_space, static? or allowed to grow as needed
<epicenter> navatwo: Where is the best place to analyze installed devices?
<need_space> bazhang: none just the cd
<TheMusicGuy> For some reason, I am no longer being asked for a password whenever I used sudo or gksudo. It just automatically grants root permissions, even though I haven't used sudo/gksudo since starting this session.
<epicenter> navatwo: or detected devices without drivers
<need_space> bazhang: livecd
<navatwo> epicenter: google.. lspci is a good start to get full names though.
<navatwo> `lspci`*
<Jordan_U> navatwo: The log also seems to show that no resize was attempted as an already existing problem was detected.
<navatwo> anyways
<navatwo> brb
<yourwhiteshadow> Opie, it finished eventually, everything is installing and working well, my friend says thanks
<bazhang> need_space, its not installed?
<need_space> bazhang: no
<navatwo> Jordan_U: implyying?
<epicenter> navatwo: I know all the details. I need to know if the kernel loaded a driver for it or not
<bazhang> need_space, then that wont work
<need_space> bazhang: why not
<Jordan_U> navatwo: Implying that there is nothing that needs to be reverted that gparted has done.
<navatwo> hmm
<bazhang> need_space, its a fixed size. the cd is not resizable
<noah> TheMusicGuy, does relevant /etc/sudoers line say NOPASSWD ?
<navatwo> so essentially, gparted is upset over nothing?
<need_space> bazhang: how can I add swap to it
<navatwo> over something* but it hasn't affected anything
<bazhang> need_space, you dont
<TheMusicGuy> noah, no
<Jordan_U> navatwo: No, there is a problem. It's just a problem that existed before you started doing anything with gparted.
<need_space> thats an horrible answer
<navatwo> anyway, brb. going into windows.
<navatwo> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<archpatri> I'm stuck in 800x600 low-graphic mode and Ubuntu freezes at boot if I don't choose the failsafe option. GPU drivers are installed correctly. Maybe the GPU is dead?
<navatwo> noah: and iiicyg thanks as well.
<Fopp> oh dear I dont seem to be too good at this =(
<bazhang> need_space, there is no solution unless you install. asking to manipulate a livecd just wont work
<iiicyg> navatwo, you are welcome :-)
<noah> TheMusicGuy, what do you mean by "this session"? i think sudo uses timeouts that remain in place even if you log out and back in
<Jimmey> Hello, I want to set a file to have the permissions -rw-r---r-- 1 root root 64 -------- how can I do this?
<Whisky_> Can anyone help me get WiFi working in shell?
<need_space> bazhang: I could remove programs..
<noah> Jimmey, chmod 644 foo
<recognosco> Jimmey: sudo chmod 644 file
<bazhang> !wifi | Whisky_ have a read
<ubottu> Whisky_ have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> need_space, from a livecd? no you cant
<iiicyg> And don't forget chown root:root
<need_space> k bazhang
<Jimmey> recognosco, noah, thanks
<TheMusicGuy> normally I am aksed for the password every time I open a new terminal window and use sudo/gksudo. In this case, however, all newly-opened terminal windows and dekstop icons with gksudo in them, etc, all act as if I had already entered the password.
<Jordan_U> TheMusicGuy: That's normal for a few minutes after you have antered your password.
<TheMusicGuy> Could this be caused by having a sudo'd command running from one of the text ttys?
<TheMusicGuy> Jordan_U, not for me it isn't. This has never happened before.
<Fopp> Ok, hopefully this is a simple question: Now I've managed to get the terminal to recognise my kindle, what is the code to change its permissions? thank you!
<K4k> Is there a way to add a script to the suspend on lid close?
<bazhang> K4k, a script to do what
<iiicyg> To suspend.
<nava2> iiicyg: and Jordan_U so, I think chkdsk just checks teh current drive/partition, not all of them.
<iiicyg> K4k, yes.
<K4k> bazhang: It checks what my IP is and if it's one of a certain subnets it will start a file sync to my server
<shaneo> can some one help me with the following error `bind': Address already in use - bind(2) (Errno::EADDRINUSE)
<cfedde> shaneo: sounds like some other program is already listening on the port.
<need_space> bazhang: installing
<K4k> iiicyg: I should be more specific. I'm using gnome-power-manager and does it use the scripts under acpi, pm or something else?
<need_space> meh
<nava2> nvm, got it.
<shaneo> how do i find out what progam
<cfedde> shaneo: what program are you starting?
<mike_> I need some help getting my wifi to work on my netbook
<bazhang> mike_, what chipset
<shaneo> ummmm
<j_ayen_green> while I'm waiting for help on the CIFS issue... is it smooth (no or few manual config changes) and worth it to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<bazhang> j_ayen_green, yes
<shaneo> n/m got it
<cfedde> shaneo: cool!
<j_ayen_green> bazhang, nice. why doesn't update manager offer it?
<bazhang> j_ayen_green, check to allow non-lts
<j_ayen_green> bazhang, ah, ok. thanks :)
<j_ayen_green> bazhang, but i guess i need to get my cifs issue resolved first, so I can back up :-s
<Fopp> still havn't got it working. i did make a thread, but i havnt recieved an answer on it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703814
<A|i3N> soooooo......... lol. any good audio converters out there? As far as WMA --> MP3 without worrying about DRM
<ricorx7> Fopp: is it mounted? i do not know how kindle is connected
<durando> hey guys i'm brand new to using ubuntu server, but have experience with ubuntu desktop and i'm trying to setup raid 5 for the first time my first concern is that when i sudo fdisk -l all i'm seeing is the 3 drives attached ot the mobo and not the additional 4 drives attached to the daughterboard (my mobo has a daughterboard configuration no i dont mean a pci card)
<Fopp> ricorx: via usb
<K4k> bazhang: Do you happen to know what gnome-power-manager does to start suspending on lid close? I would like to run this script before it tries to run any of it's normal suspend actions
<Guest91512> Anyone know anything about getting WiFi to work on a netbook?
<bazhang> A|i3N, it has drm?
<bazhang> Guest91512, I asked you what chipset
<K4k> Guest91512: that's a bit vague. Do you have the brand/model of the laptop?
<ricorx7> Fopp: did you type mount and make sure its not read only
<Fopp> No, but im not sure how to do that.
<ricorx7> type "mount"
<Fopp> ok
<Fopp> ah terminal has thrown some stuff at me. i will paste bin it.
<Fopp> http://pastebin.com/24DLCEfB
<ZenGuy311> my firend is using joliloud(joliOS), the sound plays from one app at a time.. for example , vlc will playback sound from a video but simaltanously won't play sound from a youtube video .. this occurs with ALL programs
<A|i3N> Bazhang - something that'll decrypt digital rights. I have some stuff I ripped in windows from CD and well, it was on a windows computer that didn't have software to rip to MP3...
<bazhang> ZenGuy311, then go to jolicloud support, this is not it
<A|i3N> so if i try to put it on an MP3 player, it won't play.
<A|i3N> Don't want to rip all the cd's again lol
<bazhang> A|i3N, for an ipod type device? or just on your computer
<Yoinx> If you ripped it in windows, why would it have DRM on it?
<A|i3N> All I know is the windows software I was trying to use to convert them wouldn't do it lol
<ZenGuy311> bazhang: i did but ther was no support, i thought since it was based on ubuntu i could get some help
<ricorx7> Fopp: its mounted with R/W.  Did you try copying from the kindle to your computer
<ricorx7> Fopp: then copy back
<bazhang> ZenGuy311, nope offtopic here
<ZenGuy311> bazhang: k
<bazhang> ZenGuy311, all the more reason to avoid it
<Fopp> Rico: I have tried the first part. I will try it again and see what happens
<bazhang> A|i3N, if you ripped it with windows with the drm intact then you're out of luck
<ZenGuy311> bazhang: the netbook support was very specific to his model and unmatched
<Guest91512> I need some help getting my wifi to work
<A|i3N> yea it probably was enabled for some reason.. it was an older laptop running 2000
<Fopp> ok, I was able to copy a file to my desktop easily enough. I tried moving it back and was told: Error opening file '[my file]': Read-only file system
<bazhang> Guest91512, third time: what chipset
<ricorx7> Fopp: give the copy command
<bazhang> Guest91512, just repeating that will get zero help
<Fopp> the command I sued to copy? I dragged it to the desktop
<Vesuivius> my mp3 player will not mount in ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<Guest91512> Sry, BMC4313
<ricorx7> Fopp: which folder did you copy to put it on the kindle?
<bazhang> !broadcom | Guest91512 here
<ubottu> Guest91512 here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<A|i3N> bazhang: Kinda funny ya can take copyrighted DVD's and copy them for backups but can't bust drm LOL
<stan> xchat to get here I had to stop firefighter.  What should I have done?
<bazhang> Vesuivius, which make/model what have you tried, with which music software
<Fopp> rico: I copied a regular .mobi file from the kindle.
<bazhang> stan, pardon?
<Guest91512> thanks i'm gona try again
<bazhang> stan, you mean firewall?
<Vesuivius> bazhang: it is an ipod and i use rhythmbox, im having trouble with mounting and changing it from read only
<Fopp> oh dear, seem to have been cut out there. sorry!
<stan> Yes firewall, I wonder where I've landed?
<Yoinx> vesuvius, you may have to toggle the setting on the mp3 player for "mtp" to "msc"
<bazhang> Vesuivius, did it ever work?
<bazhang> stan #ubuntu channel for ubuntu support
<Yoinx> sorry, I was a bit late on the reply, not sure if that will apply for an ipod.
<Alphanaut> can anyone reccomend a good apache server admin gui?
<Alphanaut> er, a free one...
<Vesuivius> bazhang: it worked before with an 8gb ipod, but i just bought this one and need to configure it
<ricorx7> Fopp: what is the folder path?
<Fopp> it is /media
<A|i3N> bazhang by the way, I never got handbrake to work. Works fine on my uncle's computer - but I have lucid with no updates installed because of slow internet, and he has maverick fully updated - worked without a hitch with the same codecs installed. I installed all the same stuff on his computer that I did on mine and it works better then CloneDVD and AnyDVD ever did for him. Now if we can get WoW working on his computer under linux we'll be doing great lol :)
<ricorx7> Fopp: /media/kindle or /media
<bazhang> Vesuivius, okay, some of the newer ones may have difficulty as apple changes firmware to stop non itunes users
<Fopp> te former, rico
<bazhang> A|i3N, what about ogmrip
<ricorx7> Fopp: you need to copy to /media/Kindle
<stan> Is firestarter any good as a fire wall, problems working with Samba and now XChat
<bazhang> stan, try gufw
<Fopp> oh, sorry misunderstood
<Fopp> I am copying to that folder, yes. media/kindle
<bazhang> !info gufw | stan
<ubottu> stan: gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<Vesuivius> bazhang: it worked before with an 8gb ipod, but i just bought this one and need to configure it
<ricorx7> Fopp: in console type "cp theFileName.mobi /media/Kindle" see if its the same error
<bazhang> Vesuivius, yes, understood. most of mine work, the latest I am having trouble with
<Fopp> ok, on it
<skullboy> does ekiga make calls to land lines
<Vesuivius> bazhang: its a possibility its new, do you have any ideas
<ricorx7> Fopp: also type "ls -al /media/Kindle".  It may to  go in a specific folder on the Kindle.  I have a Nook, so i am not sure
<A|i3N> bazhang: i'm not even gonna worry about it right now because of internet speed. If I wanted to, can I scrap this linux installation somehow without screwing my windows installation up, and do a clean install now that I know a little more about it? I want to allocate more space to the file system and make sure I didn't screw anything up in the first place. It's a dual boot with windows 7 on the same hard drive/same partition. Is there an un-install procedure?
<xelister> how to mount full-disck encrypted partiotions from livecd / rescuecd ?
<bazhang> A|i3N, wubi install?
<Fopp> ok rico
<Fopp> I have done this. I am given te exact same error.
<A|i3N> Bazhang, what do you mean? I
<bazhang> A|i3N, aka from within windows? you can resize that if you wish
<ricorx7> Fopp: what about ls -al
<A|i3N> actually I booted offa the CD to do it I believe
<Fopp> now doingi it
<bazhang> A|i3N, then it would not be the same partition
<xelister> how to mount full-disck encrypted partiotions from livecd / rescuecd ?
<wn1zid> hi, i just received a eeepc 1005ha, is it reccomended that i use netbook ?
<bazhang> wn1zid, what screen size
<wn1zid> 10.5 i think
<Fopp> ricorx7: here's what I get http://pastebin.com/BtVCXdDT
<bazhang> wn1zid, both will work try them and see which you like
<neiz> xelister: how was it encrypted? truecrypt?
<A|i3N> bazhang: hm. ok. Maybe so? GParted only sees one partition, plus the recovery partition on the computer so maybe I did go through windows. Will it be in my start menu?
<wn1zid> ok, how big is it, i have a 120 meg usb stick, is that enough ?
<xelister> neiz: no
<xelister> neiz: LVM
<bazhang> A|i3N, a wubi install can be removed from the add/remove in windows
<ricorx7> Fopp: "ls -al /media/Kindle/documents"
<Dextroid> How do I se the output of a command page by page instead of one quick flow of output which I can't scroll back? In shell by the way
<bazhang> A|i3N, or you could resize it if you wish
<neiz> xelister: ah, sorry, only familiar with truecrypt
<A|i3N> ok cool. Would that explain handbrake not working though? No updates on Lucid and not the latest version?
<Fopp> ok rico, more of the same.. obviously a lot longer due to having more files in there (It's where my ebooks are stored). pastebin here http://pastebin.com/59BP1P2c
<bazhang> A|i3N, doubtful that would affect handbrake though
<Dextroid> Anyone?
<ricorx7> Fopp: in console type "cp theFileName.mobi /media/Kindle/documents" see if its the same error
<A|i3N> ok. His worked off the bat with no issues that's why I want to do a clean install. I mighta messed something up in my complete ignorance of linux. LOL. We both like it better though.
<Fopp> on it!
<bazhang> A|i3N, yep, I real dual boot is preferable in my opinion
<bazhang> err a
<Dextroid> How do I se the output of a command page by page instead of one quick flow of output which I can't scroll back? In shell by the way
<vince> just less the cmd
<A|i3N> Bazhang, I coulda sworn I dual booted it/installed it right offa the CD. I'm gonna go log onto windows and check I guess.
<bazhang> Dextroid, with less?
<Fopp> rico: same old, same old. cp: cannot create regular file `/media/Kindle/documents/file.mobi': Read-only file system
<vince> yeah
<bazhang> Dextroid, whats the command
<Dextroid> I'm scanning for wireless networks. How do I use less?
<bazhang> Dextroid, using iwlist?
<Dextroid> Yes
<A|i3N> oh - Bazhang - Just checked GParted again. I've got sda1, and sda3, but no sda2? Could that be an indication it's running on it's own partition? How do I check?
<bazhang> doubtful youd need that
<ricorx7> Fopp: last thing i can think "type umount /media/Kindle" then type
<Dextroid> I do. The networks just fly across the screen
<ricorx7> Fopp: "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Kindle"
<bazhang> okay
<Fopp> ok
<dpzhang314> may be sda2 is an extended partion
<xnui> Hi
<dpzhang314> hi ,there
<Fopp> mount point /media/Kindle does not exist should I try just /media?
<dpzhang314> just mkdir for it
<ricorx7> Fopp: no
<dpzhang314> ??
<Fopp> oh, ok
<Fopp> uh oh ear
<A|i3N> oh - Bazhang - Just checked GParted again. I've got sda1, and sda3, but no sda2? Could that be an indication it's running on it's own partition? How do I check?
<Fopp> dear
<A|i3N> sorry if you got that twice just got knocked off.
<leaveboy> Fopp: danning!
<Fopp> ubuntu just threw this at me: unable to mount location error creating moint point: Input/output error
<ricorx7> Fopp: thats ok
<Fopp> ok
<ricorx7> Fopp: unplug and replug in your Kindle
<Fopp> i just did, that error message came up =|
<Fopp> kindle appears under places, but whenver i click it I get the error message I put above
<ricorx7> hmm, cuz the /media/Kindle folder does not exist
<Fopp> right
<ricorx7> Fopp: Kindle 1 or 2, which ubuntu
<Fopp> it's the newest kindle, whatever they're calling it, ubuntu is 10.10
<Yoinx> kindle 3.
<_Tristan> so I sudo apt-get remove'd evolution, and it was like "LOLK removing ubuntu-desktop". Now I'm trying to install it again, and it's like "LOLK openoffice 300MB <3"
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by OpenOffice.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://openoffice.org/issues/xml.cgi?id=300)
<_Tristan> what do?
<ricorx7> Fopp: has it ever worked, if so, what did you change
<bazhang> _Tristan, ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<bazhang> _Tristan, its just a meta-package
<Fopp> uhhh, sorry, that was my internet cutting out. been doing that for a while now (not an ubuntu problem, happens to windows using housemates too)
<_Tristan> bazhang: now that just doesn't sound right, you sure?
<bazhang> !metapackage > _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan, please see my private message
<bazhang> _Tristan, very
<_Tristan> thanks
<Yoinx> fopp, you may wanna check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577362
<lusmus> which are good of these.. blackbox openbox or fluxbox?
<isleshocky771> If I run VBoxSDL --startvm 'Windows XP' --evdevkeymap from the command line evdevkeymap works properly. If I run that same command from a "launcher" shortcut then it doesn't. Is there any kind of caveat of a launcher that I don't know about such as options or something?
<Fopp> hi yoinx. i will look. the odd thing is, until very recently I was having no problems using my kidnle with calibre. te problems began as soon as amazon sent out a new software update for the kindle. Yet, othe kindle users with ubuntu do not report the problems i am having
<bazhang> lusmus, try them and decide
<wolfric> what package should i install for curses library that gcc can use to compile programs needing ncurses.h
<ricorx7> Fopp: Yonix,  thats what i was looking at too
<lusmus> lightwighted
<bazhang> lusmus, openbox and lxde are lubuntu
<xrdodrx> how do I edit the text of my $PATH?
<xrdodrx> I messed it up
<xrdodrx> with too many export commands :<
<lusmus> bazhang: ok how many are they?
<bazhang> lusmus, how many are what
<skullboy> does ekiga make calls to land lines
<[segfault]> wolfric: I think its ncurses-dev
<leaveboy> xrdodrx: echo $PATH and export PATH=xxxxxxx
<xrdodrx> leaveboy, right but I have lots of weird stuff in it
<xrdodrx> I want to minus all that
<ricorx7> Fopp: have you used the umount command before when in ubuntu and kindle plugged in
<Fopp> never before today. never needed to.
<Fopp> but right now I cant access my kindle's files
<wolfric> [segfault]: got it cheers
<ricorx7> Fopp: on the weblink Yonix gave you, it describes what possibly happened
<oneliner> how can i make an adress match the loopback ip? like the hosts file in windows
<ricorx7> Fopp: its always a good idea to eject the USB device before disconnecting
<Fopp> ok
<dejan_> hi, when I watch videos fullscreen video gets white flashes why?
<ricorx7> Fopp: make sure the kindle is not listed when  you type "mount"
<dejan_> if its not fullscreen its ok
<bazhang> dejan_, flash?
<ricorx7> Fopp: then give the command "sudo dosfsck -r /dev/sdb1"
<dejan_> i am not sure how to check if i have flash
<Yoinx> you may wanna make sure you actually get it listed under fdisk -l as well... (it should show)
<leaveboy> xrdodrx: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games is
<dejan_> yes flash is video that i am watching
<bazhang> dejan_, no, is the video flash
<A|i3N> Oooook. bazhang - I've got an ubuntu menu under add/remove, but I can't change the install, only remove.
<xrdodrx> leaveboy, is what?
<ricorx7> Fopp: a person is describing the same problems as you and said this fixed it
<bazhang> dejan_, disable compiz then? flash fullscreen just is not very good to be honest
<xrdodrx> leaveboy, enter that?
<Fopp> tanks
<A|i3N> So I guess I did use wubu.
<dejan_> bazhang: what is compiz?
<leaveboy> xrdodrx: originality
<xrdodrx> leaveboy, huh?
<bazhang> dejan_, the 3d wobbly windows stuff. better to download the flv and play on hdd
<ricorx7> Fopp: if this does fix it, it means, you need to remember to always eject or umount the device before unplugging it
<Fopp> ok
<leaveboy> xrdodrx: original?
<bazhang> A|i3N, you want to resize it? or just remove
<AnubArack> how to i remove a program + settings left behing ? --purge?
<xrdodrx> leaveboy, entering that command wroked, thanks :)
<dejan_> bazhang: um compiz what is that man i dot understand how to disable it?
<ricorx7> Fopp: when you gave the command, did it said it found any problems?
<bazhang> dejan_, alt f2 metacity --replace
<bazhang> Polah, hi
<A|i3N> bazhang, You said I could do either. How do I resize if I want to? It only gives the option to remove.
<dejan_> i cant download the vide..
<DasEi> AnubArack: remove with config, too ? --purge,yes
<bazhang> A|i3N, let me get you the link
<AnubArack>  terminal
<DasEi> AnubArack: system config, least, not userdata
<bazhang> dejan_, sure you can firefox plugin video download helper
<dejan_> bazhang: i did that what is that what did that command?
<AnubArack> i need to remove chrome + settings
<DasEi> AnubArack: the browser ?
<AnubArack> yes
<dejan_> bazhang: i did alt f2 metacity --replace what was that command
<DasEi> AnubArack: sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<dejan_> bazhang: what that command did ?
<leaveboy> xrdodrx: to enable it when restart modify PATH that in  /etc/barsh.rc and ~/.bash.rc
<DasEi> AnubArack: sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser , sry
<A|i3N> Thank you bazhang that's all I need :) If I uninstall it though, can I split the partition and stuff and do true dual boot from the CD? I am familiar with this stuff but don't know much bout linux swap partitions and junk.
<dejan_> omg
<dejan_> pls
<dejan_> now i cant watch videos at all
<bazhang> dejan_, it turned off compiz
<dejan_> bazhang: pls help
<dejan_> i did metacity how to tur on?
<dejan_> pls
<dejan_> tell me
<A|i3N> (and no i don't mean dual boot from the CD, .... installed from the cd lol)
<bazhang> dejan_, stop with the enter key
<dejan_> ok but pls tell me hot to turn that on?
<bazhang> dejan_, be patient
<xelister> Ubuntu is bricking itself
<DasEi> dejan: calm down a little, and phrase on technical issues
<AnubArack>      Package chromium-browser is not installed, so not removed --- i have chrome dev channel not cromium
<dejan_> bazhang: ok so i did metacity --replace now how to turn that back on pls?
<bazhang> A|i3N, you want to migrate the wubi install to a real install? resizde it? or just remove it
<dejan_> dashua: ok
<xelister> cant people write a system that boots itself at least... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 477430 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue..." [Undecided,New]
<[segfault]> dejan_: alt-f2 "compiz --replace" will turn compiz back on
<dejan_> anyone? pls now i cant watch videos after i did alt f2 metacity --replace
<bazhang> dejan_, you want flash to run well in fullscreen? its not going to happen.
<bazhang> dejan_, download it for better , though
<dejan_> thanks now i can watch porn in fullscreen again
<bazhang> dejan_, that makes zero sense
<[segfault]> *facepalm*
<bazhang> !guidelines > dejan_
<ubottu> dejan_, please see my private message
<A|i3N> bazhang - I want the option to do all three. LOL. Just need to know how, cause windows is only giving me an uninstall option. I will more then likely uninstall and do a true dual boot.
<dejan_> :)
<A|i3N> bazhang - Migration info would be helpful though
<bazhang> A|i3N, just a moment for a link
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<bazhang> A|i3N,
<c0dege3k> can someone tell me how to bridge connections in ubuntu??
<A|i3N> THank you bazhang. :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371 A|i3N and resize
<DasEi> c0dege3k: it's done in /etc/network/interfaces
<jnbptst> hello
<iiicyg> Hi.
<leaveboy> jnbptst: hello
<Tech_Support> hello?
<Tech_Support> hello
<jnbptst> i asked a question a few hours ago about some issues copying files from ubuntu to mac os using an external hard drive
<jnbptst> it appears that the issue is due to the fact that ubuntu is case sensitive while mac os is not
<jnbptst> and that there are some subfolders that have similar names
<jnbptst> so it screws up when i try to copy them back on ma
<jnbptst> c
<jnbptst> now
<A|i3N> oh wow this could get complicated. LOL.
<jnbptst> is there any way for me to identify these folders easily through some search command and modify their names?
<jnbptst> without having to check manually?
<DasEi> c0dege3k: tell more details, you need a bond or want to...
<c0dege3k> DasEi: I tried what is suggested in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31632 and it didn't work
<bazhang> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html A|i3N and this too
<c0dege3k> i want to tether my phone to my xbox, cuz 3g is the only internet i have
<bazhang> c0dege3k, so ics
<DasEi> c0dege3k: ics so
<DasEi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<c0dege3k> bazhang, DasEi: what is ics
<bazhang> c0dege3k, read above
<DasEi> c0dege3k: internet connnection sharing
<leaveboy> Inter-communication System?
<baltar> d-bus
<baltar> ??
<bazhang> no internet connection sharing leaveboy
<bazhang> baltar, got an actual question?
<leaveboy> net share?
<c0dege3k> ok great. should work
<bazhang> leaveboy, yes
<jnbptst> any help as to the case sensitivity issue?
<pluhngz> pray for our Japan Ubuntu users
<pluhngz> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/12/world/asia/12nuclear.html
<bazhang> !ot | pluhngz
<pluhngz> Japan Orders Evacuation Near 2nd Nuclear Plant - Senior engineers at the Daiichi and Daini and operated by Tokyo Electric Power have stated that if they are not provided coolant within 48 hours, Tokyo could become the next Chernobyl with Tokyo becoming uninhabitable for 150 years.
<ubottu> pluhngz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FloodBot1> pluhngz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jo3fis> hi everybody
<[segfault]> jnbptst: tough one...there are probably lots of ways to go about it, but it depends on what will break when you change the 'duplicate' directory names
<xelister> I wish Ubuntu would be able to boot itself
<xelister> without stupid grub2 bug  that bricks it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/634639
<A|i3N> bazhang - ok So ... say I were to just trash this installation. Boot up from the CD. Can I do all the partitioning I need from the install CD, resize/split/whatever I need and just do a clean install with a dual boot? That'd save me a lot of crap. lol. There's nothing I need in my current install.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 634639 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "10.04.1 LTS Grub gives message error: out of disk (dup-of: 477430)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 477430 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue..." [Undecided,New]
<jnbptst> segfault: i'm afraid i don't quite understand... could you be more explicit? what could "break"
<[segfault]> jnbptst: well do the directory names matter to some application or are they arbitrary?
<[segfault]> jnbptst: if it is just data like photos, music, and videos, for example...
<jnbptst> segfault: I think it's just data. like mp3 files spread between two folders spelled almost alike
<jnbptst> segfault: if I found a way to identify similar folder names and rename them without having to visually search, that'd be great
<bazhang> A|i3N, sure you can
<bazhang> A|i3N, the installer will see your windows partition and place next to it
<A|i3N> ok good. I like to work smarter and not harder. LOL. How do ya keep up with all the questions baz lol
<[segfault]> jnbptst: well keep in mind that I am not a command line guru, so maybe we could get some help here, but you could do "find /myfiles > myfilelist" and then process that list to sort, compare, and then rename duplicate files to append an underscore or something.  it would involve awk, sed, grep, etc, which I only know how to use in their very basic forms.
<bob__> pauljw: do you like classical? (I'm listening to Walkure, act 2)
<Guest17880> who here is upgrading to natty narwhai
<bazhang> A|i3N, tab complete    a| <tab> highilights you
<jnbptst> segfault: could Unison do the job more easily maybe?
<bazhang> Guest17880, people in #ubuntu+1
<[segfault]> jnbptst: it might actually be a good question for the gurus over at #linux.  Never heard of unison, sorry. :/
<A|i3N> I didn't mean literally but thanks LOL i meant you get so many and you seem to be here all the time, yer a busy man :)
<bazhang> A|i3N, welcome, but tab complete really is the answer
<A|i3N> Well yer one smart person bazhang :) thank you for all your help! It's people like you that helped me learn DOS back in the day, now I'm on a mission to learn linux lol probably should have got into it earlier
<Guest17880> why cant you just answer it heah
<DasEi> jnbptst: man diff
<harisund> Running "file" on a particular file gives me "Little-endian UTF-16 Unicode text" ... I am unable to grep anything in it. How do I convert it into regular ASCII?
<bazhang> Guest17880, no polling here, for one.  also #ubuntu+1 is the natty support channel
<A|i3N> so you'll probably see me around here a lot ;)
<bazhang> !manual | A|i3N this may help
<ubottu> A|i3N this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> That Manual is going to be so out of date for the next release. :)
<[segfault]> Guest17880: there are over 1400 of us, do you really want to see that kind of spam? I don't
<jnbptst> DasEi: man diff?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Does anyone knows where to find the ppa for LibBoosy? I am trying to install 1.44 (Ubuntu 10.10 has 1.42) and in the libboost website they only have 1.46, How can I install 1.44?
<DasEi> !info diff | jnbptst
<ubottu> jnbptst: diff (source: diffutils): dummy transitional package for diff -> diffutils. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-1 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<A|i3N> *saves that* I'm more of an advanced computer user, so once I learn something it's there, but I guess it might help to actually read the instructions ;) Not one to read the user manual though LOL
<DasEi> jnbptst: enter  man diff in terminal for sorting similar named, different files
<jnbptst> nice
<jnbptst> thanks!
<bazhang> A|i3N, also the help.ubuntu.com and ubuntu wiki are invaluable tools as well as ubuntuforums.org
<A|i3N> But there's a lot of stuff I don't understand about linux so it'll be of help :)
<A|i3N> like what are all those dang folders for LOL :)
<bazhang> A|i3N, yep, and here of course
<UbuntuDave> good evening channel
<fisix> fisix@LAPCOMP:~$ screenlets-manager
<fisix> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fisix>   File "/usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py", line 29, in <module>
<fisix>     from screenlets import utils,install
<fisix> ImportError: cannot import name install
<fisix>  wat do?
<Corey-needhelp> hey having a problem with my flash drive, i accidently bumped into it while it was formatting and now it seems like its corrupted, Gparted gives me http://pastebin.com/GEAA98vv
<Abhijit> Osmodivs, https://launchpad.net/~freefilesync/+archive/ffs/+buildjob/1993522
<DasEi> jnbptst: for instance, can diff two folders and pipe the output to a third, then securly delete the first, and add the outputfolder to the second, so then have one complete
<overclucker> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Abhijit> Osmodivs, https://launchpad.net/~boost-latest/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2003451
<Abhijit> Osmodivs, https://launchpad.net/~boost-latest/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2003450
<UbuntuDave> anyone have sucess with G13 logitech gamepad and ubuntu 10.10?
<A|i3N> I'm hoping one day Linux will be so easy to use that major software companies start making ports for linux for people that use it. That's be awesome. Buy the windows software, download a free port. hehe.
<Abhijit> A|i3N, linux is alredy enouth easy to be used by any person
<DasEi> A|i3N: is so already, more often other way round
<Dr_Willis> A|i3N:  ive allready seen some companies do that.
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely found a need to buy software for linux, most all the work i need to do  can be done with allready avail free/gpl/oss apps.
<Cody3290> hello
<Osmodivs> Abhijit: Thx. But, does that means I am gonna have to download each one of them? I was thinking of adding an adress to the USC and then automatically updated, is it posible?
<Abhijit> Osmodivs, no idea. try adding them.
<A|i3N> Yea, true. Except when you have to get into the terminal for something. But windows is confusing enough for the complete novice so linux isn't much different to them.
<Abhijit> !ppa | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Dr_Willis> Corey-needhelp:  You could 'zero' the drive via use of dd, and repartion/reformat.
<Cody3290> UsingGParted, if i delete a partition, does th space automatically get redistributed?
<Dr_Willis> Cody3290:  no it does not. that wouldent make sence.
<Cody3290> So, what happens to the space?
<Corey-needhelp> Dr_Willis, i believe i tried that, ACtionParsnip gave me the command
<Cody3290> It disappears?
<overclucker> Cody3290: it sits there
<[segfault]> Cody3290: it remains unallocated
<jnbptst> DasEi: diff seems to allow comparison of files/folders which you've already identified as being similar, but can it make you find similarly named files/folders amid a whealth of data?
<Yaurielchino> Hi
<A|i3N> I'm surprised blizzard hasn't released a WoW port with it's millions of players lol. I don't even play but I'm trying to get it to work on my uncle's computer hehe
<Osmodivs> Abhijit, Well, thx anyway, those are .deb files, I was looking for a ppa address, but I guess I am gonna have to download each one of them, one by one
<DasEi> jnbptst: yes, by ls command
<DasEi> jnbptst: man ls
<Yaurielchino> hi Speack SpaniH?
<Abhijit> Osmodivs, hm
<Abhijit> !es | Yaurielchino
<ubottu> Yaurielchino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ritlee> A|i3N, wish i could remember where i read about it, but somewhere some one did some studies and found Ubuntu was an OS easier to learn for some one that hasn't used a computer before than winblows
<Cody3290> Ok. Lets say I want to install XP, and HTEN ubuntu, but I already have both on my disc. Can I format  the entire disc? If so, how? Can I just delete all the partitions and it will make one giant unallocated spot?
<bob__> A|i3N: there are Linux manuals (pdf) out there - I downloaded one
<Cody3290> I'm on a LiveCD, btw
<fisix> anybody know how to get screenlets working on 10.10?
<A|i3N> yea that doesn't surprise me too much Ritlee
<DasEi> jnbptst: it goes through subdirs, gives an alphabetical output and can, f.e display last access or size , too
<Ritlee> A|i3N, as for WoW, blizzard bans all accounts using wine to run WoW on linux
<UbuntuDave> ritlee: incorrect
<Ritlee> UbuntuDave, have they changed their policies?
<A|i3N> Ritlee - sure about that??! UbuntuDave enlighten me lol
<Cody3290> How di I format my drive?
<nit-wit> fisix, whats going on it is just a install generally
<UbuntuDave> Ritlee: i have played WOW on wine for years, and there was even a blue post on blizzard forums awhile back
<bazhang> Cody3290, to install ubuntu?
<Ritlee> UbuntuDave, when i was playing WoW, they claimed everyone using linux to play, was using it to cheat
<Cody3290> To install WinXP, and HTEN ubuntu
<Cody3290> I'm having trouble doing the reverse
<jnbptst> DasEi: thanks. not very familiar with command line so this is proving a bit challenging
<Cody3290> so I want to start afresh and install the winblows first
<fisix> fisix@LAPCOMP:~$ screenlets-manager
<fisix> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fisix>   File "/usr/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py", line 29, in <module>
<fisix>     from screenlets import utils,install
<fisix> ImportError: cannot import name install
<FloodBot3> fisix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A|i3N> Not that it's a big deal lol he's still running windows, too but it's the principle I guess, trying to RUN it with Wine, actually PlayOnLinux
<bazhang> Cody3290, use the xp installer, then the ubuntu one
<Cody3290> I heard that works better.
<Cody3290> I know.
<fisix> that's what's going on
<Cody3290> How do I reformat my drive so its totally empty?
<Cody3290> I have both on there right now I want to start afresh
<bazhang> Cody3290, using windows? or gparted?
<xangua> with gparted Cody3290
<Cody3290> gparted
<Cody3290> do I just delete all the partitions?
<nit-wit> fisix have you tried the menu
<bazhang> use the gparted live cd Cody3290
<Cody3290> I am on LiveCd right now
<[segfault]> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cody3290> I have Gparted loaded up
<Cody3290> Sorry
<Cody3290> I am on LiveCD, I have GParted loaded up. Now what?
<Abhijit> bazhang, what is xp installer? link please
<fisix> nit-wit, what do you mean by the menu?
<bazhang> Abhijit, ##windows for that
<fisix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579102/ nit-wit
<Abhijit> O_o
<Abhijit> bazhang, you just said to use xp installer above? i thout its some kind of software to be used on linux to install xp in vm?
<bazhang> Abhijit, nope, he wants to dual boot xp and ubuntu
<Cody3290> He meant the WinXP CD, i think
<Corey-needhelp> hm
<Abhijit> bazhang, ohhh ok nvm
<Cody3290> How would I format the drive then? Is there an option to format it or do I just delete all the partitions?
<DasEi> jnbptst: for instance to a textfile for better readability: ls -lar ~/Desktop  > ~/Desktop/myDesk.txt
<bazhang> Cody3290, mount the partitions then delete them
<Cody3290> do I delete the partition that has "filesystem Extended" and "linux-swap" as well?
<nit-wit> fisix, Not sure why it is not working try purging it then reinstalling, the command should work, There is a icon for it in accessories.
<Cody3290> They have little keys next to them.
<bazhang> Cody3290, yes
<jnbptst> DasEi: so in the end it's still a kind of manual search; no way to automatically merge similarly-named folders into a consolidated folder?
<Cody3290> bazhang: When I press delete on them, nothing happens
<Sega_dude> Is it safe for me to update Wubi 10.04 to 10.10 using the update manager?
<DasEi> jnbptst: you can pipe, sort , search append, truncate, whatever.. man locate,find,sort...
<bazhang> Cody3290, be sure they are mounted; you really are better off doing this with the windows installer disk
<bazhang> Sega_dude, sure
<jt13> can anyone tell me how to set up multiple machines (3) all running 10.10 to automatically share all multi media files? Also, one of the machines is set up as dual boot with only a 20 gig partition for the operating systems and a ntfs partition containing all the media files i.e movies and music.
<fisix> hey nit-wit , it doesn't work through Applications > accessories
<Cody3290> How do I mount them?
<bazhang> jt13, nfs share?
<fisix> nit-wit, how do i purge?
<Sega_dude> k thanks bazhang
<Cody3290> WinXP only lets me do partitions, it doesn't let me choose to format the entire disk
<jt13> bazhang, ??
<bazhang> jt13, network file shares?
<bazhang> jt13, or did you want a streaming media server like mediatomb et al
<DasEi> jnbptst: you ask to far in the wild, mv lets you move within subdirs, but carefull with similar named ones without sorting beforehand
<jt13> bazhang, yes i just want to share over the network
<DasEi> too*
<nit-wit> fisix, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<jnbptst> DasEi: sorry I'm not sure I understand clearly
<jt13> maybe it will help if i explain what i am trying to do bazhang
<bazhang> jt13, I thought you wanted to share all media ie a streaming server
<jnbptst> DasEi: basically it's all raw data, nothing linked to programs, so there wouldn't be any harm force-merging everything
<fisix> nit-wit, i'm gonna follow the purge by sudo apt-get install screenlets. sound good for trial #2?
<blakbird> hi all
<jnbptst> DasEi: just music, photos etc
<nit-wit> fisix, may have just been a borked download.
<jt13> bazhang,  I have three machines all running 10.10. My main machine is connected to my 50" tv and it has a 280 gig ntfs partition containing alot of movies. I would like to set it up so that all computers on my wireless network can access these files as well as the media files on each other
<UbuntuDave> whats the wine channel anyone know?
<blakbird> big stuff huh
<bazhang> UbuntuDave, #winehq
<UbuntuDave> thanks
<DasEi> jnbptst: so first run fdupes on the whole original dir, rename if needed and then rsyng it all together
<fisix> nit-wit, i don't think so, this is the 3rd time i've tried uninstalling/reinstalling
<DasEi> rsync*
<maddog_2009> hello
<DasEi> hi
<bob__> jt13: movies copy to ubuntu easily -no converting
<Cody3290> Is there something for linux like Belarc Advisor?
<bazhang> Cody3290, what does that do
<jt13> bob__ I am aware of this. I am trying to setup network file sharing so all the computers can see the movies and music that are on one another
<Cody3290> Audits your PC and gives a report of all the hardware you have
<Cody3290> So in case WinXP PnP misses some stuff you can manually download drivers and stuff based on what hte report says vs. what your device manager says
<bazhang> Cody3290, sudo lshw
<Iatagore> Greetings, are there any options for lpr to suppress the GUI?
<Cody3290> Like I know for a fact WinXP doesnt detect my atheros wlan
<Cody3290> hmm
<bazhang> Cody3290, not really needed for ubuntu though
<Cody3290> ok thanks bazhang :)
<Cody3290> Yea but I'm gonna dualboot winXP
<bazhang> Cody3290, the additional drivers will check that
<hulowa> hi everyone
<Cody3290> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bazhang> Cody3290, system administration additional drivers for the various propietary software drivers
<Cody3290> On WinXP?
<delinquentme> so if i cut 3 files .. and attempt to paste them .. and the paste fails .. and the files arent in the folder i cut them from
<delinquentme> where would they b e?
<Cody3290> tmp?
<nit-wit> fisix, have you thought of conky?
<hulowa> what`s the default command in SYSTEM-PREFERENCES-START UP APPS-POWER MANAGER?
<dn4> what is a program to visualize the earthquakes that have been going on in the world for the past week to year?
<s3phir0th115> Can I assume that I can use the ubuntu install image by dd'ing to a flash drive, like I can with a few others?
<bazhang> s3phir0th115, use unetbootin
<hulowa> I changed the settings of power mannager and cannot access power manager in system-preferences, pls help.
<bazhang> hulowa, changed how
<s3phir0th115> Works for me, figured it'd work like Debian's does now though.  Oh well, not hard to do either way
<[segfault]> dn4: this is way off topic - http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/
<Cody3290> Installing WinXP and then Ubuntu, wish me luck :)
<iiicyg> Иди нахуй, дебил.
<Cody3290> ! gr | iiicyg
<ubottu> iiicyg: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Cody3290> !gr | iiicyg
<Cody3290> wrong language?
<bazhang> iiicyg, you know it english here
<Cody3290> >.<
<Snakkah> Hi. I have a question about this screenshot I took this morning: http://oi55.tinypic.com/qyb6nd.jpg Why does it say there is 128 TB of data on my hard drive when my hard drive is only 250 GB?
<s3phir0th115> I plan to move my Desktop to Ubuntu from Debian son, so I figured I'd make sure I have a good way to prep the install media
<iiicyg> Sorry.
<s3phir0th115> soon*
<Cody3290> iiicyg: what language was that?
<bazhang> Cody3290, russian
<Cody3290> ah
<Cody3290> wow
<Cody3290> i thought it was greek
<Cody3290> I feel like derping.
<bazhang> similar yes
<FloodBot3> Cody3290: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cody3290> Well, ciao.
<iiicyg> bazhang, no.
<iiicyg> It was moonspeak.
<Snakkah> Cody3290, that IS Greek.
<Snakkah> Not Russian.
<bazhang> iiicyg, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<epicenter> Q: I have onboard AMD/ATI video but also have a PCIe ATI video card. Onboard works awesome in Ubuntu. How do I get the 2nd video adapter to kick in?
<epicenter> Thanks! :)
<bob__> in my syslog NVIDIA taints kernal - do I need worry?
<bazhang> bob__, no
<bob__> bazhang: thanks
<JT13> actionparsnip
<dn4> what is a program to visualize the earthquakes that have been going on in the world for the past week to year?
<bucky> google earthquake !
<bazhang> dn4, something in your webbrowser
<dn4> um no like is there a linux version of Earthquake 3d
<UbuntuDave> crossover channel?
<dn4> GNU 3d real time maps
<dn4> of quakes
<bucky> look for seismographs
<epicenter> Q: I have onboard AMD/ATI video but also have a PCIe ATI video card. Onboard works awesome in Ubuntu. How do I get the 2nd video adapter to kick in?
<epicenter> Thanks!
<epicenter> No word of a 2nd nuclear threat in Japan on BBC...
<culser> hello any one know about kacpi_notify
<bazhang> !ot | epicenter
<ubottu> epicenter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gooch> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu anyone want to give me the low down on some useful apps?
<bazhang> Gooch, check the popular ones in ubuntu software center
<skullboy> how do i configure conky
<culser> need info on kacpi_notify
<Gooch> That's a brilliant idea!
<test23> hi, anyone know a solution/workaround to 10.10 freezing while logging off, when more than one user is logged in?
<nit-wit> skullboy, install then find scripts it has a stock one
<bucky> dn4, this might not be what you want but check out the list of similar programs on this site http://epsc.wustl.edu/~ggeuler/codes/m/seizmo/
<HandyGandy> How do I enable unionfs on Maverick?
<skullboy> nit-wit: i already installed it
<culser> how to disable kacpi
<bazhang> HandyGandy, why would you need to
<nit-wit> skullboy, run conky in the terminal
<W43372> How do I get permission to access files on an HDD when I'm using a live CD to recover files before installing Ubuntu?
<culser> kacpi_notify is using 88% cpu
<skullboy> nit-wit: ok but it is black in the left coner i want it transparent in the right coner
<bazhang> skullboy, ubuntuforums has a great conky beginners guide
<dada_dede> somebody here has taken a hotplog while doing the bootstrap?
<nit-wit> skullboy, you will need to find scripts for cool looking ones or build it the scripts are easier. they go in a text file named .conkyrc in home
<culser> kacpi_notify is using 88% cpu, how can i disable, please advise
<bazhang> skullboy, conky beginner , its the first link
<nit-wit> bazhang, thanks
<iszak> culser, kpill "kacpi_notify" in terminal :D
<culser> kpill?
<iszak> pkill*
<culser> you mean kill iszak
<iszak> nope
<iszak> culser, pkill - look up or signal processes based on name and other attributes
<culser> iszak ok thank you i will try great
<cactusfrog_> hey anyone got any good keybord recomendations
<iszak> i mean just to be safe maybe pgrep it first
<W43372> How do I get permission to access files on an HDD when I'm using a live CD to recover files before installing Ubuntu?
<cactusfrog_> wirelesss
<iszak> cactusfrog_, Logitech MK710
<dada_dede> why the fuck isn't there any decent movie player for ubuntu?
<test23> hi, anyone know a solution/workaround to 10.10 freezing while logging off, when more than one user is logged in?
<iszak> dada_dede, licensing issues probably, get VLC
<[segfault]> cactusfrog_: iszak: +1 Got the MK700
<IdleOne> !language | dada_dede
<ubottu> dada_dede: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> dada_dede, stop the cursing
<iszak> test23, try using command like to shutdown? shutdown -P now
<iszak> test23, or log off for that matter
<iszak> cactusfrog_, I never use the media keys, but work flawlessly never installed any drivers for it, just tested
<dada_dede> hi bazhang i came from a ghetto. it's the standard language here.
<iszak> except the audio
<cactusfrog_> [segfault]:  yeah on ubuntu those don't usally work
<test23> the screen goes black, and i cant input from mouse or kbd
<dada_dede> thanks iszak i'll see if i get the mofo running here with the subtitles
<culser> iszak - pkill does not work
<test23> sometimes, 3 finger salute works, but mostly, i have to hard reboot
<cactusfrog_> [segfault]:  are logotec the best keybords usally?
<culser> kill does not work.
<dada_dede> hey, what happened here?
<bazhang> dada_dede, this is not the ghetto so keep it family friendly
<[segfault]> cactusfrog_: worked right out of the box, so logitech must be doing something right now. used to be a pain with a lot of logitech stuff.  I like the wireless mouse that comes with the MK710/MK700.. super scroll wheel.
<W43372> How do I get permission to back up my home folder if I'm trying to recover files using a live CD?
<culser> kacpi_notify is using 88% cpu, i have tried kill, pkill nothing works
<iszak> culser, probably can't find it, pgrep for it
<iretch> is there any kind of best standard for mapping the F-keys to brightness, volume settings etc?
<dada_dede> family friendly your momma!
<cactusfrog_> [segfault]: yeah already have one of those, nice because ajustible
<test23> i thought many ppl faced this issue
<culser> izsak, why i am using pgrep?
<nit-wit> culser, killall
<iszak> culser, it's easier than ps aux | grep "string"
<saintbasil> Question: I get a mount error (http://pastebin.com/73k0HW2M) whenever I connect ANY external HDD to my computer via USB, but all printers work fine that way. What's the problem?
<culser> iszak i know the process id
<iszak> so then kill it
<culser> nit-wit - what is the syntax of killall
<iszak> man killall
<Yoinx> W43372, this guide is a little old... but it probably still applies https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<[segfault]> culser: you may need to 'sudo killall' or 'sudo kill -9 <processid>' it if it isn't a process you own
<nit-wit> culser, it is just a kill command
<nit-wit> saintbasil, is sdb a hd and is it a ntfs
<Yoinx> W43372, this one should help if your data was encrypted. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<culser> acpi for instants , i can kill it but it comes back as seen in top
<saintbasil> nit-wit: ntfs i believe
<nit-wit> saintbasil, looks corrupted a bad block hit, do you have a windows setup to initiate a chkdsk
<culser> i cannot use killall - it will take my system down.
<fizy[laptop]> how would i go about making evolution access my gmail account without it messing it up? i still want to use gmail.com to check my email, and i know that one of the 2 email protocols deletes the emails from the web version as it downloads them locally. i dont want that. i want it to just act as if it was a built in chrome window with my gmail pulled up
<iszak> [segfault], is your volume up a bit buggy on the keyboard?
<th0r> fizy[laptop]: you want to use imap
<saintbasil> nit-wit: dont think anything is corrupted, as it happens to both a music player and an external HDD. I do have a windows partition on my ubuntu here a well, but ran chkdisk on it yesterday
<sendliquid> how do i get my dell webcam to work
<lionfaggot> how do i get my usb mic to work family
<bastidrazor> fizy[laptop]: that is a gmail option to not delete the messages. i use gmail and evolution in that way.
<[segfault]> iszak: no, everything works great, media keys included.. only thing I would change would be to not have to use fn-break to sleep the pc.
<Yoinx> yeah, i use Imap... doesnt delete my mails on the server.
<lionfaggot> why cant i use usb mic in ubuntu
<saintbasil> nit-wit: checked in gparted, sdb (the external hdd) is actually hfs+, originally formatted on a mac
<lionfaggot> i try kicking my mic
<fizy[laptop]> imap? thats what i thot. can anyone give me the stuff to put in evolution? or the webpage that has the numbers?
<lionfaggot> it didnt work
<culser> what file is loading kacpi_notify kernal command at the time of boot, where would look in ubuntu 10.10
<fizy[laptop]> lol lionfaggot
<saintbasil> nit-wit: but this happens with a sony walkman usb, so cant be that
<bastidrazor> !gmail | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<lionfaggot> wats gmail
<sendliquid> where do i get my gmail drivers
<nit-wit> saintbasil, not sure really, sorry.
<sendliquid> my arch linux is broken
<xangua> sendliquid: /join #arch
<fizy[laptop]> you know, this bot is starting to grow on me. i feel like somethings wrong if i dont come here with a question so common that its preproggrammed into a bot
<lionfaggot> u use linux at mcdonalds?
<Yoinx> dunno fizy, evolution set itself up when I tossed my gmail address in.
<Yoinx> ...shouldnt be too hard to get it working
<culser> what file is loading kacpi_notify at the time of boot, in ubuntu 10.10
<W43372> Yoinx: I don't know if it was encrypted or not
<jeeves__> how can I get my "task bar" back on my desktop?  the bar is there, but there are no icons for the running programs
<W43372> Yoinx, I don't remember if I chose to encrypt ir or not whein I was installing
<iszak> [segfault], audio up key is a bit buggy for me, hmm
<ohzie> How do I kill all sftp/ssh sessions? :D
<em> hey ops
<xangua> !panels | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SuperPaco69> hello guy I had a power problem on my house my computer went off and now when I turn on my ubunu i just get  grub rescue> ... but only takes ls from the commands i know is there any way to rescue my system???
<Hodr> could someone who is versed in Vhost please help me in private chat?
<jeeves__> xangua,
<bastidrazor> ohzie: stop the ssh service? sudo service ssh stop
<jeeves__> xangua, thanks
<bazhang> Hodr, #freenode for that
<ohzie> bastidrazor: Thanks
<jeeves__> xangua, I just found it was weird that even after reboot, it still wouldn't fix
<SuperPaco69> hello guys I NEED HELP :s I had a power problem on my house my computer went off and now when I turn on my ubunu i just get  grub rescue> ... but only takes ls from the commands i know is there any way to rescue my system???
<nit-wit> SuperPaco69, run this script and pastebin it.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<SuperPaco69> nit-wit, thaks let me see that page if helps
<nit-wit> SuperPaco69, it will produce a text file so pastebin it. It is not a fix but a system outline for finding the fix.
<SuperPaco69> nit-wit, is not taking the command :s
<aroman> anyone have any idea why is doesn't have any effect: sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type string --set /apps/docky-2/Docky/Interface/DockPreferences/Dock2/Autohide "Foobar"
<nit-wit> SuperPaco69, download the script drg it to the desk top and run this command in Ubuntu sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh
<nit-wit> *drag
<SuperPaco69> nit-wit, my ubuntu will pass from the stage grub rescue> I am now in a windows computer...
<jinwei_> where is the bot
<bazhang> jinwei_, why
<SuperPaco69> there is no way to down load it I am stock in grub nit-wit
<nit-wit> SuperPaco69, boot a live Ubuntu cd for running the script. I could guess your problem do you want that or a informed answer.:)
<SuperPaco69> dont get you on the last part nit-wit but let me boot form a live cd
<sendliquid> says my gmail is missing its drivers
<nit-wit> SuperPaco69, cool the script just keeps it from a guessing game.
<bazhang> sendliquid, that makes no sense
<EvilPhoenix> sendliquid:  if you're on an Arch system, ask in #arch, not #ubuntu
<ruan> is there a media player which allows buffer configuration?
<MK`> Hey guys, questions: I installed Ubuntu on the 2nd half of my hdd, but now I find myself never using Windows and want to shrink the ntfs partition and add it to my ext4 partition. Can I do this without damaging the ntfs partition/windows installation, and can I "merge" it with the ext4 partition from the front? or would it need to be separate?
<oldos2er> hello
<nit-wit> MMk, you can't merge them but the ubuntu if moved from the front will probably need grub reloaded to the mbr
<MK`> hm
<WeThePeople> i am using a slower computer, what would be a good file format to play videos in
<nit-wit> MK`, you can move any partition into a unallocated left by moving another out of the way, not merge, is that what you mean?
<nit-wit> WeThePeople, how slow is the computer I don't think the file type is going to matter much.
<Semitones> What file system should I use for USB flash drive: fat16 (read speed), fat32 (?), or ext2 (??)
<WeThePeople> nit-wit: 500Mhz 320Mb ram
<bazhang> Semitones, 32
<nit-wit> WeThePeople, wahts the distro your running
<nit-wit> *whats
<bazhang> Semitones, if you mean usb stick
<bazhang> Semitones, otherwise ntfs if shared with windows
<WeThePeople> nit-wit: Lubuntu
<A|i3N> so, old question i had a while back that nobody was able to answer. Never put it in this format though. Windows keeps my cell phone dialup connection alive just fine and dandy. Ubuntu wants to drop it off every minute. Any ideas?
<Semitones> bazhang, yeah -- it's mostly for trying lubuntu
<Semitones> as a startup disk
<bazhang> Semitones, usb stick?
<Semitones> tes
<AnubArack> anyone here uses chrome or chromium ?
<Semitones> yes
<bazhang> Semitones, whatever unetbootin does then
<Semitones> bazhang, haha, here we go!
<Semitones> ill let you know what it chooses
<A|i3N> (I ask because I'm in windows now on mirc and well, haven't had any problems - at all.)
<bazhang> AnubArack, ask a n actual question please
<a5413a9e4> hi
<nit-wit> WeThePeople, Lubuntu is good but with that small of a cpu and ram I would be using puppy or another small distro
<nit-wit> WeThePeople, your choice though, if you have some other area to run another OS to try out.
<AnubArack> bazhang, don't get snotty with me kid, i'm in a very bad mood. And learn some semantics, that was an actual question
<sacarlson> A|i3N: I wonder if it just needs a little data moving over time.  keep alive normaly just sends a ping every 2 minits.  I guess you could try a script that pings google.com every 60 secounds and see if you see any improvments
<bazhang> AnubArack, just polling wont get  a response, please ask an actual issue needs to be resolved question
<doug9> Hi.
<bittyx-laptop> Hi all, little question! I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. Before i go to sleep i always go to System->Preferences->Power Management, and select "Put display to sleep after" 0:01 (ie. to turn my display off after a minute). Then when I wake up, and wake the display as well, I set it back to 1:00 (1 hour). Is there a better way to do this? E.g. a keyboard shortcut that puts my display to sleep instantly.
<EnigmaticCoder> I'm trying to cross compile Pioneers to Windows XP and Mac OSX. Does anyone know how to do this given the source code, a configure script, and make?
<A|i3N> sacarlson - OK I am a novice, gotta tell me how to do this or send me a faq or something LOL
<jrib> bittyx-laptop: I use: sleep 2; xset dpms force off
<sacarlson> A|i3N: oh I guess you don't need a script it's builtin to ping with    ping -i 2 google.com  it will ping google every 2 secounds
<doug9> Does the internal wireless override the ethernet input of a radio card?
<Semitones> bittyx-laptop, yes! there is. open up keyboard shortcuts, and you can set your own :) (I have mine set to ctrl alt . )
<A|i3N> oh ok thank you sacarlson hehe that sounds like a solution
<Semitones> bittyx-laptop, oh yeah -- you have to make a custom shortcut -- use the command jrib suggested
<sacarlson> A|i3N: I'm not sure it will help or not but it's worth a try
<WeThePeople> what type of file is a low bit rate video format
<Semitones> jrib, dang, that's smart with the sleep 2, I'm going to use that :)
<jt13> I'm sure everyone is familiar with the cooliris 3d wall add-on for fire fox but does anyone know of a image viewer with similar effects for local images stored on the computer 10.10
<A|i3N> sacarlson So I just open terminal and let that run?
<sacarlson> A|i3N: yup
<bittyx-laptop> Semitones: but i don't have "put display to sleep" in my keyboard shortcut actions? and jrib: I could run that from a terminal and it would work, right?
<A|i3N> sacarlson thanks I'm gonna log back into ubu and try that :)
<jrib> bittyx-laptop: yeah, give it a try
<Yoinx> A|i3N, is it a 3g cell connection?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> hey
<A|i3N> Yoinx yea it's metroPCS
<Semitones> bittyx-laptop, you can do it from terminal, which would be easiest. But in keyboard shortcuts you can make custom shortcuts, and that's what I did :)
<doug9> Anyone know if the internal wireless overrides an external wifi card?
<bittyx-laptop> jrib: awesome, thank you!
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I just installed ubuntu server, does it not come with X server?
<bittyx-laptop> Semitones: yeah, that's what i'll do now.
<bittyx-laptop> thanks both of you!
<bazhang> Nicolas_Leonidas, no
<jt13> I'm sure everyone is familiar with the cooliris 3d wall add-on for fire fox but does anyone know of a image viewer with similar effects for local images stored on the computer 10.10
<Semitones> np!
<bazhang> jt13, perhaps a compiz plugin
<jt13> hmmm
<leaveboy> hmmm
<oldos2er> quiet tonight
<sacarlson> doug9: no it should just see two wifi nics
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm having promes with ubuntu one... whenever I try to sync my files in this computer they end up having a *.u1conflict extension, and the Xorg process eats up half my processor... What can I do?
<bazhang> HaPK_PerCar, perhaps #ubuntuone can help
<HaPK_PerCar> bazhang, hmmm, I'll try that
<rigved> HaPK_PerCar: if nothing helps, then reset your connection settings to ubuntuone
<shmup> ubuntu 10.10. samsung rf510. getting feedback on my mic. like, if i put my hand near or over it, makes a reeeeal high pitched noise. same when i close it.
<Zopiac> how do I ssh into a specific computer on a network?
<shmup> i attempted to fix this by just muting the mic. not working.
<HaPK_PerCar> rigved, I tried that already
<shmup> can you suggest anything else? i'm not sure how i could go about truely disabling my mic.
<HaPK_PerCar> rigved, even deinstalled and reinstalled ubuntu one
<rigved> Zopiac: ssh <ip_addr_here>
<shmup> same when i close my laptop, is what i meant. as it's closing you get the high pitched squeeel from speakers meeting mic hole, i guess.
<rigved> HaPK_PerCar: how did you reset it?
<Zopiac> rigved: how to i tell it to connect to one computer as opposed to another on that IP?
<HaPK_PerCar> rigved, I "eliminated" the connection from this machine to ubuntu one's service
<rigved> Zopiac: use ifconfig on the computer to find out its ip. no two computers have the same ip
<Zopiac> rigved: it's the same internet IP
<Zopiac> rigved: going through a router...
<HaPK_PerCar> rigved, and since I couln't reconnec to it I uninstalled it
<skullboy> how do i host a pop3 and stmp
<skullboy> how do i host a pop3 and stmp
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: Go read a guide on setting up an MTA like sendmail, postfix, exim, etc
<bittyx-laptop> jrib: hey, i've tried that. if i put my shortcut as "xset dpms force off" (no quotes), the screen turns off, and on immediately (it probably reacts to KeyUp when i let go of my shortcut), unless i press the shortcut *really* fast. however, when i put "sleep 1; xset dpms force off" (no quotes again) and press my shortcut, nothing happens. if i put the last command with quotes i get an error (error executing command). what gives?
<skullboy> [TK]D-Fender: can u send the link
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: www.google.com <- they have THOUSANDS.
<doug9> sacarlson:  I'm so far not able to get onto the internet with my new engenius ecb3500.  Our landlord has a signal with password.  I can use it with the laptops internal wifi.  I can get the 3500 to see and accept the key.  But when I return the computer to DHCP and reboot, I still don't have a connection to the internet.
<rigved> HaPK_PerCar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<skullboy> [TK]D-Fender: i want a pop3 and stmp server
<bazhang> skullboy, on your ubuntu server?
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: And I jsut gave you the precise names of several.
<skullboy> bazhang: i dont have a ubuntu server
<neo_> hello world
<bazhang> skullboy, and how would you do it then
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: The kind of names you could.. I dunno ... look for in the ubuntu software center or Synaptic.
<amh345> i have a question regarding ssh, but i dont know how to describe it.   i had this working before, but something happened.   i use to have to do ssh some-keypair user@server.com to ssh into my server, then i ran something that added some-keypair to a file so all i needed to do was run ssh  user@server.com.  does anyone know what im talking about?  im trying to google it but cant recall what it's called or how it's done.
<[TK]D-Fender> skullboy: And then the kind of names you could .... maybe Google up a how-to for.
<skullboy> bazhang: how do i set up a ubuntu server
<Nicolas_Leonidas> ok I installed x server using sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do I start the GUI now?
<bazhang> !lamp > skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy, please see my private message
<shmup> startx
<Zopiac> how do I ssh to a specific computer on a network over internet/through router?
<Semitones> Zopiac, man ssh, but basically "ssh user@192.168.1.xx
<Semitones> "
<Semitones> make sure they have ssh installed and enabled and stuff
<skullboy> bazhang: so once i get the server up and running how do i host a pop3 and stmp
<Zopiac> Semitones but that doesn't work over internet...I need to use the internet IP
<Zopiac> otherwise it would try to connect to that computer on the local network
<Semitones> oh -- nvm I'm not sure then -- I know I've seen huge ssh guides that describe how to do it though
<Zopiac> OK will google some more
<bazhang> skullboy, thats out of scope of this channel, you've been given some search terms to follow on your own
<Semitones> good luck!
<Zopiac> thanks
<rigved> Zopiac: use port forwarding
<rigved> Zopiac: set the router to forward tcp connections to a random unused port to a specific machine on the local network
<Zopiac> rigved: so, comp1 has ssh server set to 22 and comp2 has it as 23, and router has 22 forwarded to comp1 while 23 is forwarded to comp2?
<rigved> Zopiac: exactly
<Zopiac> OK i kind of thought so but have been unable to test it
<Zopiac> since I can't restart my SSH daemon to use the newly assigned port...
<rigved> Zopiac: but use some random ports greater than 1023
<amh345> i keep getting permission denied (public key) when i use ssh user@server.com. but when i use ssh -i keypair user@server.com i can get in.   does anyone know why this happens
<Zopiac> but thats a whole different problem
<amh345> it the issue related to my client machine or server machine?
<doug9> looking for help configuring Ubuntu 9.10 to use the ethernet input from a radio card (Engenius ECB3500)
<jiltdil> i have two OS on virtual box but both of two is assigned the same ip so how to connect both using ssh?
<shmup> ubuntu 10.10. samsung rf510. getting feedback on my mic. like, if i put my hand near or over it, makes a reeeeal high pitched noise. same when i close it.
<shmup> how can i truely disable the mic?
<Yoinx> unplug it?
<shmup> Yoinx: rolling my eyes
<dw-> jbd2/sda1-8 is attempting to eat my hard drive for breakfast 24/7 what do i do ?
<shmup> that is a laptop.
<amh345> can anyone help with my above question?  it's a bit maddening
<shmup> referring to an internal mic.
<Yoinx> figured it wouldn't be that easy... but it had to be said :p
<bittyx-laptop> if i set a custom keyboard shortcut to run "xset dpms force off", it works, though i have to press the combination very quickly so the KeyUp wouldn't wake the screen immediately. if i set the shortcut command to "sleep 1; xset dpms force off", nothing happens. anyone know why?
<overclucker> amh345: is your keypair in ~/.ssh/ ?
<bittyx-laptop> (when i run the latter from my terminal, it works as expected)
<amh345> overclucker: yes
<amh345> overclucker: i was messing around lsat night, and i messed something up.
<LittleRed> hello guys... anyone install Vuze on 10.10?
<amh345> it was working with just ssh user@server.com previously.
<Hypoglybetic> Hey smart people.  Can someone help me with my flashy new Bright House Cable Modem / Router? I'm trying to port forward and isn't working. >_>
<Hypoglybetic> Can someone port scan me?
<StepNjump> Guys, sometimes I shut down my computer and it hangs when shutting down. Maverick new installation of abt 3 days... Any idea?
<overclucker> amh345: have you tried readding your public key to the .ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host??
<amh345> overclucker, how is that done again?
<amh345> overclucker: and, no, i havent :)
<Yoinx> shmup, http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12   maybe this will help?
<Yoinx> goes through removing pulseaudio and switching back to also, basically
<StepNjump> Guys, sometimes I shut down my computer and it hangs when shutting down. Maverick new installation of abt 3 days... Any idea?
<overclucker> amh345: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host.com
<amh345> overclucker: and this is done serverside?
<StepNjump> is there anything i could use in order to fix the registry?
<bazhang> StepNjump, registry?
<overclucker> amh345: run that from the local host
<lighta> registry ?
<bazhang> StepNjump, you're on windows?
<StrangeCharm> how can i switch to a firefox beta/rc release?
<StepNjump> bazhang.. Or whatever is the equivalent in ubuntu ooops sorry
<gilles> hey would any1 know when .. when im installing Starcraft 2,, which it works but on the installed its kinda blurry and cant see the buttons
<gilles> ?
<StepNjump> Some thing is not dismounting properly when shutting down
<bazhang> gilles, #winehq for help with particular apps
<gilles> been there ..
<bazhang> gilles, be patient then
<gilles> i am .. can you help ?
<StepNjump> should I do a apt-get update?
<amh345> overclucker: im getting ssh-copy-id not found.  but i dont think that's what ive done before.  i remember before adding my keypair somehow.
<LittleRed> I have it installed... but it's strange compared to my mac
<overclucker> amh345: what os are you running locally?
<amh345> overclucker: osx
<overclucker> amh345: you can run this instead: cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user@host "cat - >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<amh345> overclucker: cat: /Users/me/.ssh/id_rsa.pub: No such file or directory :(
<overclucker> amh345: where id_rsa.pub is your public key
<ejv> get it figured out Hypoglybetic ?
<Hypoglybetic> ejv No. >_>
<amh345> overclucker: that gives me a Permission denied (publickey). again.
<Hypoglybetic> ejv I mean. .. my old router I had everything port forwarded.  Its EASY.  But this damn thing just won't ...work.
<overclucker> amh345: permission denied?
<ejv> what kind of router is it?
<needlez> overclucker:  sudo
<overclucker> amh345: that might be why it wan't working before
<shmup> oh hey Yoinx, i'll give it a look. thanks.
<amh345> overclucker: yeah. perm deiend
<amh345> with sudo too
<Hypoglybetic> ejv, I'm looking now ....
<needlez> overclucker: what bout running as just root??
<amh345> this is driving me mads
<Hypoglybetic> ejv http://www.technicolor.com/en/hi/home-networking/cable-products/cable-modems-gateways/u-s/dwg855
<needlez> amh345: what bout running as just root user not just sudo??
<overclucker> needlez: the key should be rw for the user and read for all others
<needlez> ahh ok
<overclucker> amh345: ls -la .ssh
<bittyx-laptop> if someone was interested in my problem with putting the display to sleep - it seems that in keyboard shortcuts, you cannot run a bash script from your home directory with ~/program, but only with /home/user/program
<bittyx-laptop> which is very weird
<bittyx-laptop> just wanted to put that out there
<amh345> overclucker: ls -ls ~/.ssh returns 3 files.  authorized_keys2, ec2-keypair and known_hosts
<linuxuz3r> guys
<linuxuz3r> my flash player does not work
<linuxuz3r> when i try to view websites with flash video i just see a brown screen
<linuxuz3r> can anyone help
<nit-wit> linuxuz3r, when
<overclucker> amh345: amh345 what are the permissions for ec2-keypair?
<amh345> overclucker: 8 -rw-------@ 1
<nit-wit> linuxuz3r, what flash have you installed
<linuxuz3r> nit-wit, when i view videos on you tube
<linuxuz3r> adobe flash plugin for mozila
<linuxuz3r> from ubuntu software center
<nit-wit> linuxuz3r, adobe?
<overclucker> amh345: try: chmod 644 .ssh/ec2-keypair
<linuxuz3r> thats what the repo says
<nit-wit> linuxu you need the adobe or gnash run in the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amh345> overclucker: ok. i did that.  reran the cat ~/......  and still got a permission denied
<linuxuz3r> downloading now
<nit-wit> that should add the codecs and the flash needed overall.
<overclucker> amh345: you might need to set the permissoins for the .ssh folder itself: chmod 755 ~/.ssh
<amh345> overclucker: same error :(  permission denied.   i dont know if this is coming from local or serverside.
<amh345> overclucker: i have it feeling it might be on the remote ubuntu server
<overclucker> amh345: that could be, you should check the permissions for your home directory, your .ssh directory, and .ssh/known_hosts on the remote host
<alkisg> I'm trying to setup a second IP in network-manager, but the GUI forces me to specify a route. Is there any way to not specify a route? If not, which one should I put there, 0.0.0.0 or my IP?
<overclucker> amh345: sorry, not known_hosts, but authorized_keys
<gilles> can any1 help me install start crat 2
<amh345> overclucker: the remote hosts authorized_keys is -rw-------
<gilles> been trying for way to long and starting to give up
<needlez> gilles: starcraft2??
<gilles> yeh start craft2
<overclucker> amh345: amh345 that's good, what about $HOME and $HOME/.ssh ?
<doug9> looking for help configuring Ubuntu 9.10 to use the ethernet input from a radio card (Engenius ECB3500)
<StepNjump> why is it I cant write to this file? -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 198 2011-03-07 01:40 /etc/modules
<booksbuggy> my printer only prints blank pages can someone help me?
<amh345> overclucker: i tihnk im just going to pull from one of my restore points.
<StepNjump> nevermind. got it
<LittleRed> ok it's official....vuze hates me, so I removed it... any other ideas for a decent bit torrent client?
<tripelb> Ub10.04 I closed skype and yet it shows in top still.
<lifestream> Anyone know GUI search and replace for all plain text files in a directory?  Regexxer and SearchMonkey, I don't understand them
<blackdoggy> hi
<blackdoggy> how do i join android  channel?
<tripelb> booksbuggy: details would be useful - dont make your helping person work so hard. what ubunt? did it ever work? can you get a test page? what are the ink levels? etx
<fermulator> blackdoggy: "/join #android" ?
<tripelb> LittleRed: I hate vuze too. Boo. Transmission is wonderful. it's simple. it works.
<doug9> looking for help configuring Ubuntu 9.10 to use the ethernet input from a radio card (Engenius ECB3500)
<blackdoggy> thanx fermulator
<booksbuggy> tripelb, hp deskjet960c prints only test pages
<booksbuggy> then spits blank pages all the time when i try to print anything else
<tripelb> doug9 tell me when you have it. doies it have windows drivers?
<doug9> not sure what you mean "when you have it".
<LittleRed> tripelb -- is there directions or anything.. I need documentation so I can get it to work properly
<booksbuggy> yes it worked before in previous version of ubuntu
<booksbuggy> ink level it still prints out test pages and everything are normal
<andreylosev> I don't seem to be able to execute files from the terminal, can anyone help please?
<andreylosev> http://pastebin.com/zNENwfEv
<tripelb> littlered it's so simple you dont need anything. I'm just a girl in a diner. I looked at the menu. first install it. then ask me.
<tripelb> I'll be here
<booksbuggy> spits blank pages for all document, excel, webpages, etc..
<GatorAlli> Help, my scheduled cron jobs are not working. When I run "crontab -l", it show the jobs perfectly, but they are not executing
<LittleRed> tripelb  -- I just finished installing it
<fermulator> andreylosev: you can't "execute" .exe files from linux using "./" or "sh".  I see you realized this, and tried wine.  I would assume it would work in wine.  It's not entirely clear from your pastebin if it worked or not.
<LittleRed> I want to be able to search
<andreylosev> it worked alright
<dribble> hey when I use ifconfig and take down my router and turn it back on i still have to go into the gui to reselect what to connect to is there a way to do this from bash?
<andreylosev> LittleRed, you wanna search in your menu?
<tripelb> ok LittleRed what do you want to torrent?
<fermulator> andreylosev: so what's the problem then? :-0
<doug9> You all are gonna crack up... I have a disc that shows 7 modes of operation.  I'm trying to enact "client bridge" mode.  I've followed the instructions on disc.  The units software is supposedly written in Linux. but the directions use windows when talking about the settings on the computer.
<booksbuggy> basically, my deskjet 960c won't print anything except test page since i upgraded to 10.04
<LittleRed> tripelb download specific titles
<fermulator> dribble: what do you mean "reselect what to connect to"?
<tripelb> littlered: offtopic in PM
<dribble> in the upper right hand corner where the bars are you have to reslect what siginal to connect to
<fermulator> dribble: oh, wireless?
<dribble> yeah
<pickett> anyone know why my /tmp wouldn't be emptied on reboot?
<fermulator> dribble: does this do the trick? http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<doug9> tripelb: still on?
<dribble> yeah that should help
<linuxuz3r> nit-wit, it didnt work
<linuxuz3r> ~flash
<dribble> thanks
<linuxuz3r> !flash Line_
<linuxuz3r> !flash linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> !flashplayer linuxuz3r
<tripelb> litdoug9 I be here
<nit-wit> linuxuz3r, hmm not sure why.
<doug9> up about 15 posts?
<tripelb> doug9 best to just ask me what you want to ask me ratehr than asking me if you can ask me. saves time.
<tripelb> repost it dont make me work
<tripelb> man
<doug9> tripelb: I have a disc that shows 7 modes of operation. I'm trying to enact "client bridge" mode. I've followed the instructions on disc. The units software is supposedly written in Linux. but the directions use windows when talking about the settings on the computer.
<tripelb> doug9 oh I read that, I'm lost.
<GatorAlli> crontab -l looks perfect, but the jobs will not run
<GatorAlli> why?
<milamber> !flash | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<doug9> A call to anyone who knows how to configure eth0 for client bridge?
<tripelb> doug9 I have an engenius card. what's the number of your card. that's a good thing to start out with when you want help. somebody give him the ubottu thing that tells how to ask a question. thanks
<nit-wit> linuxuz3r, you might try this addon it will find conflicts. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<doug9> tripelb:  the card is inside an Engenius ECB3550.  I'm thinking it's a Senao
<ruan> help.. i cant install anything with apt-get or ubuntu software centre
<ruan> it just stalls at 0%
<ruan> nvm
<ruan> started update manager and it started
<nit-wit> ruan, is it woking now?
<fizy[laptop]> i need yalls opinion. am i going to far with linux if i SSH'ed into someones ipod touch at school today, got into the root account, and started fucking the the repository packages, installing things like tortiosehg (which requires mercurial(whichrequires python(none of which are on it by default, nor are they meant to be run on the ios))) before finally typing "apt-get remove cydia" and then losing connection and being un
<nit-wit> *working
<fizy[laptop]> in my defence, im on a linux machine. what else am i gonna do with linux?
<ruan> nit-wit: not sure about software centre but i know apt-get is working
<nit-wit> ruan, you have to anyone of gthem with the others closed, in case you don't know.:)
<nit-wit> *run
<ruan> i opened update manager and it _stopped_ stalling
<ruan> strange
<ruan> ok now update manager is stalling at 0%
<Auriga> Howdy all, trying to get the impulse screenlet working, it's installed but won't appear, any ideas?
<ruan> hmm it just takes a long time to start
<ruan> never did that in the past
<ruan> Auriga: how did you install it?
<needhelp1> i need some help, i have a ton of mp3 files that have no metadata, but are named like .. artist_song.mp3. and then i have a lot that have no metadata but are just like track 4.mp3 .. is there a way i can pull this info from somewhere to have it filled in automatically? the cddatabase thing with easytag doesnt work for me
<fizy[laptop]> so yeah is it going too far with the whole hacking thing if i uninstalled cydia and crashed their itouch? i dont think so. i think doing anything less than that is an insult to the name of linux
<Auriga> ruan, From within Screenlets itself as in the install button from a .tar.gz
<cr4x0r> fizy...wtf
<ruan> fizy[laptop]: you're destroying apple :D
<cr4x0r> apples only good for uninstalling os x
<cassidyjames> fizy[laptop], I used to pull music off of peoples' iPods when they were jailbroken.
<cassidyjames> :P
<fizy[laptop]> ruan cr4x0r its not my fault the iod is childs play to hack into. i managed to hack into the state of the are ios by using an out of date linux version on a 2003 piece of shit laptop
<fizy[laptop]> ios*
<ruan> lol if you crash a jailbroken ipod, they cant take it in for warranty
<FloodBot3> fizy[laptop]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StepNjump> fizy is this a joke?
<fizy[laptop]> i did not flood. and no its not a joke. i really hacked into their ipod in like 6 seconds
<cr4x0r> well, i can google ssh ipod touch in 5 sec... so i win
<cassidyjames> fizy[laptop], I'm not sure using a default root password is considered "hacking."
<Auriga> ruan, I just tried opening the file, & extracting the contents to the .screenlets location, but again it appears as if it is installed, but it won't start...
<rww> !ot | fizy[laptop]
<ubottu> fizy[laptop]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fizy[laptop]> cassidyjames: the default password isnt the ipod password. the ipod password is alpine
<trans> hello guys
<cassidyjames> Hi trans!
<needhelp1> bleh, we better be careful that the TPP doesnt pass, because its updates to the DMCA which they are taking world wide will ban things like jailbreaking
<rww> needhelp1: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<ruan> Auriga: there is a screenlets tool in ubuntu software centre
<fizy[laptop]> its kind of funny tho. if it werent for me, they wouldnt even have been on the wifi. im the one who hacked the password every time they change it. they use WEP encrytion, so im not at fault here
<win189> RWW do u know how to use samba
<rww> fizy[laptop]: Again, #ubuntu-offtopic for non Ubuntu-support stuff
<rww> win189: no
<trans> I have a strange problem, If I set channel to 2 in alsamixer I get distorted sound o/p but it recognises input voice if I set channel to 6 I get proper outpput but microphone doesn't work properly
<Auriga> ruan, you mean seperate to the screenlets program itself?
<ruan> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fizy[laptop]> rww ok
<trans> any idea?
<trans> hello cassidyjames
<ruan> Auriga: i dont know, it's called screenlets though
<needhelp1> i need some help, i have a ton of mp3 files that have no metadata, but are named like .. artist_song.mp3. and then i have a lot that have no metadata but are just like track 4.mp3 .. is there a way i can pull this info from somewhere to have it filled in automatically? the cddatabase thing with easytag doesnt work for me
<Auriga> ruan, I have that installed already...
<ruan> Auriga: did you install it from ubuntu software centre?
<Auriga> Yes.
<ruan> Auriga: if you go to it in ubuntu software centre, does it tell you where it is?
<kaushal> hi
<Auriga> How do you mean? Where it is installed?
<tohuw> I have a home server I ssh to. My DNS (running on the same server, as it happens), broadcasts a different IP for this server internally (namely, its local IP). So, when I ssh to myserver.example.com from the outside, I get the public IP, but from the inside using the same address, I get the local IP. Here's the problem: the outside IP is stored in known_hosts. How do I also add the inside IP to known_hosts, so it doesn't freak out?
<ruan> Auriga: hm, im not sure
<ruan> Auriga: can you start it from a terminal?
<kaushal>  what type of Point to Point Protocol is Tata Photon Plus ? is it PPPoE or PPPoA ?
<Auriga> ruan, The program is installed, I have another screenlet working fine, impulse however won't won't start, it's installed, but won't appear on screen.
 * win189 pets rww and thanks him
<win189> then hides
<Auriga> ruan, It won't run in a terminal but there is a lot of information though...
<ruan> Auriga: what information does it give?
<Auriga> ruan, still going through it...
<Auriga> ruan, I think I am missing somethings...
<jiltdil> i have two guest os installed in my virtual box and both have ssh active i want to acess one os from other but i can't as permosson denied as both the virtual os has same ip, how to do this?
<jiltdil> any idea?
<ruan> hehe, i know why i cant download.. the mirror is down
<RJ_F1> hey, I got a USB running a live "CD" version of Ubuntu on there, and when I load it up, I get a window that says "install" or "Try" I hit "try" and it continues to login, how can I bypass this screen?
<sacarlson> jiltdil: you should be able to put both your guest os networks into bridge mode so that they get into the same local net instead of the nat mode
<jiltdil> how to do that? and i am sucessfully acess my host os through guest os
<RJ_F1> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<RJ_F1> hey, sorry about that, my router has been acting up. Does anyone have the answer to the question I asked?
<sendliquid> dont turn your computer off
<RJ_F1> Hmmmm.....
<sacarlson> jiltdil: look in the settings on virtualbox for networks and set mode to bridge mode
<jiltdil> sacarlson: thanx m going to set
<mix22891> GOOD MORNING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fizy[laptop]> its 1 am. not morning
<mix22891> *******linux is a part of my life*************
<mix22891> i'm happy
<windows_sucks> hello
<mix22891> hello
<fizy[laptop]> mix22891: leave out the word "my"
<mix22891> lol fizy ok
<Logan{durmiendo}> !ot | all of you
<mix22891> *******linux is a part of life*************
<ubottu> all of you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruan> lol
<rww> mix22891: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support questions. Try #ubuntu-offtopic, and consider dropping the asterisks ;)
<mix22891> i just did wallpaper to linux
<mix22891> http://img269.imageshack.us/i/penguinsb.jpg/
<mix22891> nice 1
<windows_sucks> lolz
<tripelb> how do I get the new version of transmission? apt-get update didnt do it. (me be so naive)
<juk> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tripelb> juk I dont want a new version of ubuntu - read my text
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<rww> windows_is_gay: Don't use "gay" as a pejorative, please.
<xangua> add transmission ppa then tripelb
<juk> tripelb: did you read apt-get --help?
<leaveboy> flay: 我这一直都在，不过经常性的掉线
<windows_is_gay> !jp tsunami > windows_is_gay
<tripelb> juk nevermind you are the old-style difficult help. the guys who say reinstall windows.
 * leaveboy Opps！ wory channel！
<ilea> hi all
<dunmanifestin> i need help with compiz
<juk> tripelb: from "old-style" help
<juk> update - Retrieve new lists of packages
<juk> tripelb: dont be naive
<dunmanifestin> anybody??
<andruHA1123> Hey guys, can anyone tell me why xubuntu is super slow on an older computer, but is really fast in a VMware with the same specs?
<ilea> how to add little gadgets on the desktop like a clock, a cpu meeter and a weather gadget?
<dunmanifestin> ilea thats easy, just download screenlets
<dunmanifestin> im assuming your using ubuntu, you will find it in the package manager
<ohzie> andruHA1123: Probably because of video drivers?
<ilea> thanks dunmanifestin
<juk> tripelb:not sure what you mean in your second sentence
<ohzie> andruHA1123: if you have an older computer don't use compositing on xfce. It defeats the purpose of xfce on a slower computer. ( ,_,)
<dunmanifestin> no probs ilea. i cannot get my application switcher to work
<andruHA1123> ohzie, can i install drivers manually? if so, how?
<tripelb> juk, I mean thanks but not right now. I am walking someone through using transmission.
<ohzie> andruHA1123: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<dunmanifestin> Ive installed compiz, tried to get the cube thingy to work. now the alt tab thing wont work
<leaveboy> andruHA1123: how about ubuntu + awesome
<andruHA1123> ohzie, i installed Xubuntu as it seemed to use the least ram and still be very functional
<RJ_F1> lol. gotta love how chanserv just hands over ops to rww, and rww gives back.
<andruHA1123> leaveboy, is that a distro?
<juk> tripelb: ah, "spread the word" , nice :)
<RJ_F1> dunmanifestin: have you got emerald?
<dunmanifestin> no I dont, do i need it?
<RJ_F1> I believe so
<RJ_F1> do a quick sudo apt-get install emerald
<andruHA1123> leaveboy, btw, im new to linux ;P, but learning, so bear with me
<RJ_F1> in a terminal
<ohzie> RJ_F1: It's generally good practice to only use ops when you need it. That behavior is especially such on freenode, because most people here use sudo and su. =)
<dunmanifestin> im on it
<ohzie> so, it becomes habiual
<ohzie> habitual*
<RJ_F1> what, running stuff as root?
<dunmanifestin> dowloading..
<phreck> huh
<kriume> help please what do i do here to continue? hitting enter or try to press the "Ok" button on there doesent work!!!! picture: http://bildr.no/image/841377.jpeg
<andruHA1123> ohzie, what distro would you recommend for a computer with 256mbs of ram and 1.2ghz cpu? (im trying to make something like a fileserver with this old PC, but need gui)
<xangua> kriume: hit tab
<dunmanifestin> something about a firmware-b4343-installer?
<ohzie> kriume: click the window for focus and then try to select the ok button with the keyboard
<kriume> xangua: haha ok! it worked lol
<xangua> !lubuntu  | andruHA1123
<ubottu> andruHA1123: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ohzie> kriume: xangua's suggestion of tab it on the money
<RJ_F1> andru: I would say, Lubuntu
<win189> umm question i know this sounds stuped
<phreck> andruHA1123, not ubuntu desktop
<kriume> its installing now ;P
<win189> what is the 755 number for Read and list only
<vitorh2m> boa noite
<vitorh2m> melhor dizendo
<vitorh2m> bom dia
<xangua> !pt | vitorh2m
<ubottu> vitorh2m: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<durando> hey guys i have a Marvell 88SE6145 and cant get it to work with ubuntu server at least i beleive this is whats causing issues with booting correctly etc
<ohzie> andruHA1123: Ubuntu, even xubuntu, is not good for old things unless you install ubuntu-server than then put a bare minimum gui on top of that.
<andruHA1123> phreck, the thing is that i won't be able to configure everything via terminal.. im kinda a newb in linux
<SuperPaco69> how can I hack?
<dunmanifestin> sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) it says.. that keeps coming up
<xangua> SuperPaco69: read and study a lot
<ohzie> andruHA1123: I'd suggest ubuntu-server and aptitude install blackbox
<ohzie> and go from there
<bazhang> SuperPaco69, hack what
<RJ_F1> you could install u. server, and then install Xfce on it, which is a lighter version of gnome.
<ohzie> SuperPaco69: Be awesome
<win189> whats the chmod for Read and list
<RJ_F1> essentially create a xubuntu-server
<ohzie> win189: there's no list. list is read on the directory
<win189> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SuperPaco69> that is right!
<andruHA1123> ohzie, what is blackbox? like a lightweight gui?
<Vituz> probably not the right place to come for help regarding this.. but recently upgraded to Natty and somehow broke Vuze... I've tried replacing libswt-gtk-3.5-java already to no avail
<dunmanifestin> exit
<ohzie> andruHA1123:  very very lightweight gui. It's too lightweight for most people to tolerate. That or tdm are going to be your best friends if you absolutely need some sort of GUI......
<win189> nvm i figured it out its 555
<bazhang> Vituz, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<ohzie> Vituz: :(
<Vituz> thanks
<RJ_F1> hey, quick question about that, how we get the beta?
<ohzie> andruHA1123: out of curiosity, what is the GUI needed for?
<Vituz> I doubt its a natty issue anyway
<Vituz> I think its a java issue
<rww> RJ_F1: ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Vituz> but thanks for redirecting me so quickly :)
<jiltdil> sacarlson: ok i more ques i have to acess other comp in WAN how to do that. is it is same as like in bridge mode or something different setting for it?
<andruHA1123> ohzie, i will need it to set up what I need.. I don't know how to do everything in terminal
<ohzie> andruHA1123: Weeeelllllll what things are you doing setup in the GUI, and maybe I can point you in the right direction of where to learn? =) Blackbox+vnc server are going to be great fallbacks if you need the gui, but SSH is faster and runs a lot lighter. :3
<ohzie> andruHA1123: Not plugging the OMG GUI ON A SERVER thing, I don't judge, I'm just saying that help is aailable. =P
<ohzie> available*
<jiltdil> i have to acess other comp in WAN how to do that. is it is same as like in bridge mode or something different setting for it?
<jiltdil> using ssh
<SuperPaco69> any one know how to hack voip sip protocol with ubuntu?
<casey> hey guys. i need some serious help. I am getting VERY frustrated. First and foremost, every time I try to access my home folder via the panel on top, it says error. This happens with documents, computer etc. Please help me find out why this happening.
<juk> !please
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<andruHA1123> ohzie, oh, i would probably uninstall gui once im done configuring what i need
<ohzie> casey: Well, what kind of error?
<casey> i'll copy verbatum. hold on just a sec
<jiltdil> i have to acess other comp in WAN through ssh  how to do that. is it is same as like in bridge mode or something different setting for it
<casey> Error: File can not be found
<casey> however, is i navigate to it by other means, the file is indeed there.
<casey> I just don't know how the path could have got messed up?
<andruHA1123> anyway, thanks for the help guys..
<cryptodira> i was expecting a password prompt to activate the fglrx drivers.... instead, i get "you are not authorized to perform this action"... what would be the proper cli syntax?
<leaveboy> andruHA1123: instal
<leaveboy> andruHA1123: install ubuntu live cd
<casey> any ideas on why the path could have gotten messed up?
<ohzie> casey: I had this problem before on an older install
<ohzie> my hard drive was not working very well
<htat> When both me and my bro switched to Ubuntu (months apart), we noticed internet took a while longer to respond. I tried disabling the thing that searches for IPv6, but I still get that lag time while "looking up <servername>". what else might be wrong?
<andruHA1123> leaveboy, and?
<ohzie> it would sort of work sometimes and not work other times.
<casey> ohzie: how did you fix it?
<casey> it's driving me nuts
<ohzie> casey: =\ I reinstalled ubuntu.
<ohzie> casey: I back up all my stuff so often that I don't even mess with stuff like that
<casey> :(
<ohzie> *boom*
<ohzie> I'm just like
<casey> are you sure thats the only way?
<ohzie> casey: Oh surely it isn't. I just didn't bother trying to find the way to do it, because I was lazy and needed my computer to work and didn't want to spend time fixing it.
<casey> oh ok
<casey> well i guess i'll look more into it
<casey> i'm getting so frustrated with all of this
<andruHA1123> how about this, whats the lightest linux distro that can run FireFox and OpenOffice?
<ohzie> casey: How long have you been using linux?
<ohzie> andruHA1123: DSL
<casey> ohzie: by any chance, do you know how to use wine to run photoshop 7?
<leaveboy> andruHA1123: and don't open 3D，that will work fine
<casey> ohzie: about 3 weeks. I'm a big noobie.
<cryptodira> i was expecting a password prompt to activate the fglrx drivers.... instead, i get "you are not authorized to perform this action"... what would be the proper cli syntax?    10.10 amd/64
<xangua> you can try in #Linux to make polls andruHA1123
<andruHA1123> ohzie, i tried dsl and it wouldn't run latest firefox...
<ohzie> casey: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336 It seems to run fine out of the box.
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know if theres a way to defragment a harddrive on linux, My HD use to be only 25% full then Copied alot of backup stuff on it and it went to 60% Full, Which I erased it and its still showed and being 60% Full, I also tried booting into another linux system and running fsck on the HD but still didnt solve the problem
<leaveboy> andruHA1123: that means dont install display driver
<xangua> i've alrady told you !lubuntu is an option
<skulltip> ohzie - better question is which window manager is best to run those
<casey> ohzie: isn't that just a trial though?
<lickalott> gents...  anyone in here running a znc on ubuntu 10.10 and have successfully used an ipv6 tunnel through tunnelbroker?
<casey> or can i use it to enter my product key?
<andruHA1123> xangua, thanks, im downloading that already
<skulltip> sorry meant andruHA1123
<andruHA1123> just looking for option
<ohzie> casey: you should be able to put in the product key
<lickalott> znc doesn't really matter
<TodMore> how do I install two versions of an application, like opera 9 and opera 10 without simply upgrading to 10?
<TodMore> can that be done with deb packages?
<casey> ohzie: awesome. Thanks for the help. Any ideas on where to point me with the other issue we were taking about?
<ohzie> TodMore: I would suggest installing the binary for the second version separarely.
<ohzie> TodMore: and not using a deb
<BlackWeb> Is there a way to defragment harddrive with ubuntu
<dunmanifestin> I have emerald and all the compiz updates but none of my application switchers will work
<TodMore> ohzie: so you mean look for a tarball or whatever install?
<ohzie> casey: None at all. What I CAN say is that I've had less problems with Ubuntu than I've had with FC and Mandrake, and that Ubuntu is "where it's at" as they say.
<ohzie> TodMore: Yes
<ohzie> casey: So stick to this distro! Don't be swayed! :P
<TodMore> ohzie: thank
<casey> ohzie: well i'm glad I at least went with the right linux distro lol ;P. Not just to get "hip" with this linux stuff as they say.
<dunmanifestin> how do I get these features to work? application switcher? static aplication switcher? desktop cube?
<ubotttu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotttu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotttu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotttu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot3> ubotttu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackWeb> dunmanifestin do you have your video card installed
<leaveboy> casey: distro ？？ what's it mean?
<casey> ohzie: Got to go but thanks for the help :D!
<casey> leaveboy: stands for distrubution :D
<casey> got to go
<BlackWeb> leaveboy its the distribution of linux your using
<casey> catch you guys later
<dunmanifestin> um where do I get drivers for it blackweb? its an ati radeon x1200 if that helps
<lickalott> dunmanifestin - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<lickalott> 1/4 the way down
<BlackWeb> dunmanifestin have you tried googling, what version of ubuntu you using
<dunmanifestin> I have spent the whole night googling.. ubuntu 10.10 x64
<BlackWeb> in order to get your compiz to work need to install video card then enable desktop effects by right clicking on screen
<ohzie> I see a lot of AMD laptops using the ATI 4250's. Do ATI cards actually not suck with linux now? Like, last time I tried an ATI graphics card with linux was a 9700 Pro. It was feelsbadman.jpg all over the place.
<PrinceKhaled> hello everyone, i am new to ubuntu and i need someone to help me configure my graphic driver
<BlackWeb> dunmanifestin one sec I'll search
<rww> ohzie: I'm using a HD3450. Works fine for me.
<ohzie> But I'd like to not shell out the extra money for a laptop with an nvidia card unless I have to
<ohzie> rww: Oh? No weird driver issues?
<PrinceKhaled> Please i need this help
<BlackWeb> Princekhaled what graphics card
<PrinceKhaled> ATI
<rww> ohzie: nope. Had no issues with xserver-xorg-video-radeon (the free software driver). fglrx (the non-free one) is a pain in the backside, though.
<dunmanifestin> 	thanks alot blackweb.. I know the shortcuts lickalott they dont work
<PrinceKhaled> built in
<ohzie> rww: Ahhh
<PrinceKhaled> lap top: Toshiba satellite A505-s6005
<BlackWeb> Princekhaled, run lspci | grep VGA in terminal and paste results
<PrinceKhaled> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<leaveboy> BlackWeb: 3q
<PrinceKhaled> Black web?
<PrinceKhaled> still there?
<BlackWeb> dunmanifestin, still searching for a driver for you, With ubuntu then the default is fglrx
<BlackWeb> princekhaled, ya you using ubuntu 10.10 also
<PrinceKhaled> yes
<dunmanifestin> apparently this xserver thing is meant to work but maybe theres some kind of conflict
<mix22891> there is a C# programming program in linux?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> try mono
<linuxuz3r> mix22891,
<linuxuz3r> try mono
<BlackWeb> the thing is with linux and new version of linux then when they come out with a new version then theres time that you sometimes have to wait for someone to make a driver for the updated version, or you can resort older version such as 10.04 but still searching
<mix22891> yes?
<mix22891> ok
<mix22891> thanks
<mix22891> MonoDevlop?
<mix22891> <linuxuz3r>
<linuxuz3r> yes
<BlackWeb> dunmanifestin go here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<mix22891> ok thanks
<BlackWeb> dunmanifestin download that driver through ati and install it and see if that fixes your graphics
<juk> BlackWeb: what drivers are you talking about?
<BlackWeb> juk drivers for his graphics card
<BlackWeb> he'
<mix22891> COCO JAMBO
<PrinceKhaled> are you gonna look for one for me?
<BlackWeb> he's trying to enable desktop effects and not gonna work unless his graphics are up
<PrinceKhaled> i am not sure what is my problem
<PrinceKhaled> i can give you an access through teamviewer if you want
<jiltdil> i have two guest os soto acess one from other i activate bridge mode under network option in virtual box but now when i want to acess my host os it is not acessing through guest whhile when th evirtual box setting is in nat mode the  host is acessed.at this point m able to acess my guest os also through host but vice versa not possible.why ?
<BlackWeb> ya, have you also tried to enable visual effects and not have it work
<PrinceKhaled> are you asking me?
<BlackWeb> ya
<PrinceKhaled> no, i am trying to run a 3d video game
<juk> BlackWeb: you dont have to wait for someone making driver... anyway, just need to recompile module
<jiltdil> any sol to my question?
<Akshay> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu...
<Akshay> I have Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<BlackWeb> ya its coo
<Akshay> I'm not able to get the screen resolution I got with windows.
<ruan> Akshay: which drivers do you have installed?
<Akshay> None, Where do i get the drivers from???
<jiltdil>  i have two guest os soto acess one from other i activate bridge mode under network option in virtual box but now when i want to acess my host os it is not acessing through guest whhile when th evirtual box setting is in nat mode the  host is acessed.at this point m able to acess my guest os also through host but vice versa not possible.why ?while when i was in nat seeting under virtual box i eaisly acessed the host.
<ruan> Akshay: do you see an option under System >administration for Additional Drivers or Hardware Drivers?
<BlackWeb> Well everyone, you all have a good night and good Weekend
<Akshay> No, none.
<ruan> hmm
<ruan> Akshay: im not sure if this should be done, but i looked at intel's website and found some drivers
<Akshay> I have it for my windows, don't know much abt linux.
<ruan> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82865G+Graphics+and+Memory+Controller+Hub+%28GMCH%29
<visual1ce> hi
<win189> ok i dont get this i cant get windows to see the server
<visual1ce> my panel is a bit wonky... how can i reset it but keep my customisations?
<visual1ce> like my launchers and such
<bazhang> visual1ce, a reset will give default
<visual1ce> so i need to reboot?
<Akshay> ruan:Which driver should I install??
<bazhang> visual1ce, what about turning off compiz
<ruan> Akshay: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=8203&ProdId=1044&lang=eng
<visual1ce> what about killall gnome-panel?
<Akshay> I previously has screen resolution of 1152x864
<Akshay> Now in ubuntu I'm havung 1024x768
<ruan> as i said, im not sure if this should be done. have you updated ubuntu with update manager?
<Akshay> No, I've installed abt 90 form about 360 updates it shows me.
<dr_Willis> weird -  i couldent connect earlier due to some sasl issue..   but im good for now. :)
<ruan> Akshay: are any of the updates shown related to graphics?
<Akshay> ruan:Do I simply run the bash file from the archive.
<ruan> Akshay: yes
<win189> Can some one inform me as to what i need to do to make windows see my ubuntu samba
<ruan> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<win189> i did what it says but windows wont see it
<ruan> does ubuntu see windows?
<dr_Willis> win189 You can try just right clicking on a folder, and select share, you have tried that?
<win189> um if it was that easy i would have
<Akshay> ruan:done!
<bvierra|l> hey all, long time linux user... first time kubuntu user... first of all, can I ask questions about kubuntu in here?
<dr_Willis> win189 it is that easy for my lan normally.
<rww> bvierra|l: here or #kubuntu
<dr_Willis> sometimes the right click share thing. does not install the samba servifes properl;y however.
<bvierra|l> ahh ok cool thanks :) dont really have any questions yet, just figure that I will
<Akshay> What next??
<ruan> Akshay: if you can't change to the resolution yet, reboot
<visual1ce> killall gnome-panel works perfectly
<ruan> Akshay: if installation was successful
<dr_Willis> win189 you coud edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and be sure the workgroups are correct also.  and try manualy entering the share paths.  \\serverip.number\sharename
<Akshay> ok, be right back sfter reboot.
<Akshay> *after
<win189> ok if i muked up the install
<win189> can i just uninstall and reinstall
<win189> will it clear all the settings
<ruan> win189: i think it might keep settings. i remember seeing folders of things i uninstalled
<dr_Willis> win189 depends on what you mesed up.  what have you done  so far?  things are almost alwyas fixable...
<dr_Willis> when in doubt backup system configs you are editing.
<ruan> ^^
<Akshay> ruan: No change, still can't find 1152x864
<ruan> odd.
<win189> i think i messed up the config
<ruan> well the drivers were released in 2004
<dr_Willis> win189 what did you change in the config exactly?  I nomrally only need to edit a few lines if the smb.conf file.
<Akshay> Yes, this is a very old machine.
<dr_Willis> !find smb.conf
<ubottu> File smb.conf found in ebox-samba, fusesmb, manpages-zh, mythbuntu-common, nautilus-share, sadms, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-doc, samba4 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=smb.conf&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ruan> Akshay: 82845G right?
<dr_Willis> Hmm. all those packages must have example smb.conf files.
<Akshay> No, 82865G
<ruan> oh ok
<jiltdil>  i have two guest os soto acess one from other i activate bridge mode under network option in virtual box but now when i want to acess my host os it is not acessing through guest whhile when th evirtual box setting is in nat mode the  host is acessed.at this point m able to acess my guest os also through host but vice versa not possible.why ?
<ruan> Akshay: i googled and found http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<rohitvvv> I downloaded ubuntu 10.04 and burned it to pendrive using unetbootin. When I boot the system with pendrive as first boot it does not boot? any clue?
<win189> rohitvvv
<dr_Willis> rohitvv what does it do ecacxtly? theres tools other then unetbootin. the pendrivelinux web site has other tools.
<win189> rohitvvv it some times dosent work the first time
<dr_Willis> You could evne set up grub2 to boot iso files.
<ruan> Akshay: sudo apt-get install alien
<sensini> #cdkey
<sensini> #cdkey
<Akshay> ruan:I guess, I tried out this.Trying again now.
<sensini> #cdkey_office_2010
<jmwpc> I'm stuck on a bash scripting problem. If I want to get the path portion of a file name into a variable (i.e. /home/myuser/music/somesong.mp3), how to do I get just the path?
<bazhang> sensini, not here
<win189> rohitvvv make shour to use ur f12 key to make it boot off of ur usb but if it dosent boot it could be a curuped download i sudjest the torrrent download and the tool listed on the site
<ruan> sensini: who needs office 2010 when you have openoffice?
<dr_Willis> jmwpc i recall there nbeing some commands in bash that do that.. the advanced bash scripting guide may give examples. Ive no tdone that task in ages.
<dr_Willis> jmwpc i think one was called 'base'  or similer.
<ruan> jmwpc: first read the docs, then go to #bash if you still have a problem
<jmwpc> dr_Willis: I'll check that out... thanks
<sensini> need office_2010_key, willing to do paypal transfer
<llutz_> jmwpc: "dirname file"
<Akshay> ruan:getting some error while downloading.
<bazhang> sensini, not here stop asking
<ruan> Akshay: what is the erro
<Akshay> Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmail-sendmail-perl/libmail-sendmail-perl_0.79.16-1_all.deb  Unable to connect to in.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<Akshay> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ruan> r
<win189> sensini get out this is linux users only GOOgle what u need for windows
<ruan> Akshay: the mirror could possibly be offline
<rww> win189: be nice, please.
<Akshay> Is it due Indian Server..
<sensini> i run linux, sister needs one
<rww> sensini: freenode is not a filesharing network, and piracy is off-topic here.
<ruan> Akshay: system > administration > software sources, switch mirror
<Akshay> ruan:any other way to install package??
 * win189 meeps ok RWW i wont chew peoples head off thats trying to get windblows crap
<ruan> sensini: there's openoffice for windows too
<sensini> got it
<win189> (hates the fact he needs to rely on windblows cause he was to cheap to get ps3)
<sensini> cool thanks
<Akshay> Do I change the download from Option.
<rohitvvv> I went for an option to install ubuntu inside windows using wubi. After a few minutes it starts downloading the iso from the internet. I already have the iso downloaded.?
<ruan> Akshay: Download from: (change server)
<dr_Willis> rowitvv you really sure you want to be using wubi? Most people hate it.  I think you need the iso in th eproper location. and it will see it.,
<dr_Willis> oops that was for askhakshay i think,,...
<rohitvvv> I extracted the contents of the iso using winrar
<rohitvvv> and then I had wubi inside it.
<ruan> dr_Willis: it wasn't, lol
<Akshay> raun:E: Couldn't find package alien
<win189> sorry all i ben haveing a short temper all day
<ruan> Akshay: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<rww> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_Willis> im on my android - by the timne i answer.. the question has scrolled off the top of the screen
<Akshay> no.
<ruan> hmm..
<win189> rww is there a general chat can
<win189> that ubuntu admin has setup
<rohitvvv> <dr_Willis> Thanks for the hint. It worked. wubi has to be in the directory where iso resides. It works :)
<ruan> Akshay: ok, install 915resolution instead
<dr_Willis> i relly hate wubi...
<rww> win189: #ubuntu-offtopic (and read the /topic when you go there)
<Akshay> how??
<rohitvvv> <Dr_Willis> why so?
<win189> k rww ty
<dr_Willis> to many issues rohitvv. You may learn to hate it also.
<dr_Willis> I would rather run in virtualbox then use wubi
<rww> this ^
<rohitvvv> <dr_Willis> But virtual box would run much slower
<dr_Willis> but its more relieable...
<Stryker> why don't u use grub?
<juk> wubi helps spreading the word anyway...
<dr_Willis> ive seen way way way to many 'wubi broke on me' questions in here
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> I have a windows 7 installation. Need to get ubuntu installed. Wubi seemed to be a easier option.
<dr_Willis> virtualbos is the easiest option.. :)
<ohzie> I don't even know what wubi is. :3
<ohzie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ohzie> Oh dear lord no.jpg
<ruan> lol
<dr_Willis> for some machines. i run ubuntu from a flash drive these days..
<geoffmcc> rohitvvv: dual booting win7 and ubuntu is a breeze
<Akshay> ruan:can't find it in Synaptic Package Manager
<Stryker> why not just partition, and use grub?
<dr_Willis> I advise using caution and paranoia backups. when using wubi.
<dr_Willis> I have seen windows 7 installs that use 4 primary partitions.. that can make installing ubuntu normally a big hassle.
<ruan> 4 partitions?
<Potato> At last i got my alpine working for me. Whatever be the case somebody should have responded whether you knew or not.
<dr_Willis> Yes - i have seen win7 Installs using 4 Primary partitions.
<geoffmcc> dr_Willis: good point
<Potato> Anyways thank you guys!
<Stryker> so rohitvvv has the primaries taken up? arent logical partitions compatible with linux unlike unix
<rohitvvv> <stryker> yes they are taken up
<rohitvvv> <stryker> I have ubuntu installed now using wubi in one of the logical partitions.
<Akshay> ruan:Pls help me out.
<ruan> Akshay: im confused as well :/
<Stryker> i think it would be possible to create a logical partition and boot it with grub
<lighta> it is Stryker
<Stryker> !logical partition
<Stryker> !logicalpartition
<Stryker> i tried
<rohitvvv> <stryker> yes
<lighta> wante to create some using windows or ubuntu ?
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. wubi installs to a file. no tits own partition
<lighta> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Akshay> ruan:looking at this guide
<Akshay> http://goo.gl/PiyX
<ruan> yeh wubi installs to a .disk file
<Stryker> many logical partitions can be made, unlike primaries
<rohitvvv> Okay guys thanks for the help will get back in touch from ubuntu. May be installing grub from ubuntu would be easy.
<rohitvvv> Thanks
<lighta> using it at application isn't the same as "real"
<Stryker> rohitvvv,
<Stryker> wait
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> Yes
<Stryker> i don't think u wanna use grub for a wubi install
<Stryker> rohitvvv, that wouldn't make sense
<dr_Willis> wubi does use grub. windpows chainloads it i think.
<dr_Willis> from what little ive used wubi.. :)
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> Okay.
<ruan> i tried a wubi install but it didnt boot, so i made a livecd
<Stryker> rohitvvv, it is bulky, and hard to undo if you don't have a fresh install of real ubuntu
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> The issue is making a bootable pendrive has being a problem. It does not boot. Hence I went in for wubi.
<Stryker> have u tried using unetbootin?
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> I would love to go for a real ubuntu install. But the pendrive won't boot for reasons.  Yes I have tried unetbootin
<Stryker> try an ubuntu server install
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> It drops at some prompt and says the kernel is missing
<iceroot> rohitvvv: some pendrives cant boot because of the logic how the data is randomly written to the pendrive, so the bootsector is moved on some sticks
<dr_Willis> theres OTHER installer apps then Unetbootin..
<rohitvvv> <iceroot> any work around
<dr_Willis> pendrivelinux has info on proberly 5+ others
<iceroot> rohitvvv: hm your issue is not because of the random write
<Stryker> what do you even mean iceroot ?
<rohitvvv> <dr_Willis> shall I download one app like unetbootin from pendrivelinux
<iceroot> Stryker: pendrives are writting data randomly so you dont write the data alaways at the same place, bad pendrives are also writing the boot-sector randomly at some place on the stick
<Stryker> i have myself made a previously uninstallible flavour work on a pendrive
<dr_Willis> download and try them er.r.. ALL.. :) its not like they cost $$$
<Akshay> ruan:Did you find any solution
<iceroot> Stryker: its not often but some pendrives around there are not bootable
<dr_Willis> You can always try making your own grub2 booting iso file pendrive
<Stryker> iceroot, that is a filesystem, and program error
<rohitvvv> <dr_Willis> Sure I will try one. Fingers crossed.
<dr_Willis> ive had old pendrives now work wiht some old machines..
<dr_Willis> not much issues with new ones.
<Stryker> that is a point, but grub2 can boot from pendrive like dr_Willis said
<Stryker> lol
<ruan> Akshay: not yet
<dr_Willis> you could even boot a cd, and do a normal install to a pendrive.
<Akshay> :{
<Stryker> you could boot an iso with virtualbox, and install the system onto the pendrive
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> That's really a long cut.
<Stryker> what does that mean?
<dr_Willis> ive done that befor. :)
<Stryker> that is not a part of my slang
<dr_Willis> vbox -> pendrive. is nifty trick
<Stryker> i agree
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> Any tutorial ?
<W43372> I just installed 10.10 a couple of hours ago and my clock is all kinds of messed up. Screenshot: http://img851.imageshack.us/i/whatthefuckisthisshit.png/
<Stryker> rohitvvv, i am sure there is
<dr_Willis> pemdrive web site has severla installers thqat work well.
<Stryker> rohitvvv, i could help u with teamviewer
<Stryker> pendrivelinux sucks
<dr_Willis> ive had no issues with the pendrivelinux web site tools
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> plz let me know ... teamviewer
<W43372> i can has halp plz?
<Stryker> ?
<dr_Willis> not eveyr one has a web browser to check every site/image.. sumarize the issue.
<gump> Hello,I come from a university of China. When I use the line of our school to connect irc servers,it always failed, I don't know why.
<Stryker> teamviewer, rohitvvv is an app so i can remotely help u on ur pc
<rohitvvv> <stryker> I need to download it then
<Stryker> rohitvvv, i would be happy to help
<rohitvvv> <Stryker> Nice of you. but it would nice if you let me know about a tutorial for vbox-> pendrive
<rohitvvv> <Stryker>I could try
<W43372> dr_Willis: I just installed, hwclock had the correct time but it's timezone is HAST. I don't live in hawaii. The clock on the panel is wrong, but when I click on it and check my location it has the correct city and the correct time, but the panel is still wrong.
<dr_Willis> i doubt if there is a specific tutorial for vbox->pendrvive., Get vbox seeing the flash drives. and  set it up
<Stryker> i used to use vmware
<rohitvvv>  <dr_Willis> Okay I would try getting vbox to boot the iso first
<Stryker> i am not too great at vbox
<dr_Willis> w43372 - it could be a 'clock set to UST/GMT  vs Localtime type issue.'
<ruan> vmware is able to share files with drag n drop.. does vbox also support that?
<W43372> dr_Willis: how do fix?
<lifestream> Hi, I need a simple search and replace tool (NOT a text editor). I can't use sed/awk. I tried SearchMonkey and Regexxer but I can't understand them
<dr_Willis> ruan wiuth the guest addations - i think so
<iceroot> lifestream: why you cant use sed?
<dr_Willis> w43372 check what your hw clock is set to in bios
<lifestream> iceroot:  I have tried to learn since atleast 2-3 years ago, but I can't manage to learn it
<iceroot> lifestream: you dont know how to use it or other reasons?
<Stryker> my bios is set to GMT and in linux is PST
<iceroot> lifestream: hm, sed 's/foo/bar/' -i filename   will replace foo with bar
<iceroot> lifestream: what else do you need?
<lifestream> iceroot: I need it to scan my whole home folder for only plain-text files
<tohuw> Where does bind9 log why it failed to start?
<iceroot> lifestream: so you want to replace in every textfile a string and only in textfiles?
<iceroot> tohuw: /var/log/daemon.log
<tohuw> oh, since it's a daemon and all... thanks iceroot -.-
<lifestream> iceroot: yes iceroot, I found a script on the web to replace, but it scanned through lots of movies and a 20gb music collection  T_T  Also, I needed to change this string: /home/eris/ to /home/wish  and instead, I got /home/eris//   <- double slash
<lifestream> So now none of my configs work because they point to /home/eris//    :P
<Blue1> hail eris!  all hail discordia.
<Blue1> no wait wrong channel
<ruan> lol
<mehdi> im haveing bluetooth problem
<mehdi> i can recive nor send files
<Nrik> I can`t boot into X11 - black screen
<W43372> dr_Willis: the bios hw was wrong, I fixed it but my problem is still the same
<mehdi> it gives error : make sure u installed the personal file sharing
<iceroot> lifestream: sed 's/eris\/\//eris\//' should do the job
<W43372> dr_Willis sudo hwclock -r is still accurate but in HAST timezone, panel is wrong, but locations still has correct city and time
<iceroot> lifestream: to correct eris// to eris/
<dr_Willis> w43722  try setting the clock to set its dat automatically now. it may correct oitself
<dr_Willis> or try chaning timezones toi some other zone. then back.
<dr_Willis> the gnome clock also may NOT set its self right untill you log out.. its been a bit brain dead in the past i recall.
<andruHA1123> wow! whoever recommended me lubuntu was awesome! its really nice and very functional!
<Stryker> W43372, try using the time and date settings under system>administration instead of the panel settings
<Akshay> ruan:Are you still looking into my problem.
<ruan> Akshay: i'll google further
<Akshay> thanks mate :)
<Akshay> Really can't live life on 1024x768.
<ruan> Akshay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565113
<ruan> Akshay: graphics configuration - xorg.conf
<ruan> Akshay: instead of 1680x1050 check if 1152x864 exists
<root_> ashstarz
<Akshay> have minimal knowledge abt xorg
<katselphrime> What packages should i install from ppa to install libreoffice?
<crazyzhang> I do not know how to set the 3D
<crazyzhang> Who can tell me how to do it
<ruan> crazyzhang: set 3d of what?
<Akshay> ruan: seeing this message after 1st command
<Akshay> (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<Akshay> 	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
<ruan> Akshay: does it show 1152x864 under Modes?
<win189> What is a ubuntu sudjested ftp server
<crazyzhang> the scream
<W43372> Stryker: Now the panel is the only thing that's wrong. I can manually adjust that and not mess up anything else, right?
<ruan> Akshay: 82765G = i810 btw
<Akshay> hmm
<Akshay> How do I check modes.
<ruan> Akshay: as it says in the guide - check xorg.conf Screen section
<W43372> Stryker: WHoah! It just fixed itself. Thanks guy!
<W43372> Now that I've finally gotten that fixed, anyone have any idea how to make my SD slot work?
<ruan> im curious.. what filesystem is a SD card and what port does it plug into?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,my internal microphone is not working,unable to record voice in sound recorder,please help me what to do?
<W43372> kothaguy_ubuntu: have you checked your sound preferences?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> W43372, :yes,nothing is set to mute,output is coming,but i cant record my voice,unable to use any voip things
<W43372> kothaguy_ubuntu: sorry, that was my only idea, man. Maybe someone else knows
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: have you tried recording with a different application? eg. audacity
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ruan, :i have installed audacity,but dont know how to use it,can tell me how to record sound in it
<W43372> The SD slot doesn't work on my new netbook; any idea on how to fix it?
<loi> hello
<nigg3r> hello
<eoss> hello nigg3r and loi
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: check the settings
<loi> wher am i
<loi> ?
<loi> is any body here
<nigg3r> ubuntu channel
<eoss> you are in #ubuntu channel
<nigg3r> loi: no
<ruan> loi: you're in the ubuntu support channel
<W43372> kothaguy_ubuntu: launch audacity, and click on the big red button and start making noises with your face.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ruan:i am able to record,i can hear my voice with disturbance
<ruan> lol ok
<nigg3r> !nigger
<loi> ?
<nigg3r> hi
<rob_p> stop that!
<rww> nigg3r: change your nick, please.
<nigg3r> what
<nigg3r> ok
<eoss> hey nigg3r
<loi> hey hey
<nigg3r> how do i change?
<nigg3r> liek /nick ?
<ruan>  /nick newnick
<W43372> The SD slot doesn't work on my new netbook; any idea on how to fix it?
<loi> what is it
<nigg3r> Nick newnick is already in use
<ruan> lol...
<kothaguy_ubuntu> W43372, : i am able to record voice with audacity with distrubance,but y not i am able to record in sound recorder,and i am also unable to record my voice in skpe
<rajvi> check if it installed or not
<kothaguy_ubuntu> W43372, :My SD card slot also doesnt work,myne is acer aspire 532h netbook,what abt u?
<W43372> kothaguy_ubuntu: I honestly have no clue, man. You asked how to do audacity, I know audacity. is the mic external?
<loi> anybody how to install CJK?
<W43372> kothaguy_ubuntu acer aspire d225
<dr_Willis> some netbooks requier specific kernel  codes at bot time for them to work . even then they may not work totally how you want
<Cale> Why does my updater perpetually want to remove the nvidia-current package?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> W43372, :do u have two slots or only one
<Cale> Should I let it do that and then reinstall nvidia-current after?
<W43372> kothaguy_ubuntu: I just have the one on the right side of the computer
<dr_Willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ruan> Cale: maybe it's installing a different driver.
<loi> what are you talking about?
<loi> hoho
<Cale> I think nvidia-current is holding back a bunch of xserver-xorg-* packages
<dr_Willis> i was thinking that pointed to a differnet  version depneding on the system.. but ive never had the system want to remove it
<arlander> anyone: why do I have clock-app command, when I run lsof, I don't want any open ports, why is clock-app trying to connect to some IP on port 80 ?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> W43372, :untill the stable release of natty,we cant do anything,sd card reader is going to work in natty,i already filed the bug
<W43372> the SD slot is the only thing on this new machine that doesn't work OOTB
<Cale> Maybe I can tell it that I don't want those packages.
<ruan> arlander: looks like time synchronisation
<rajvi> nvidia collliding with usb slots !!
<dr_Willis> arlander - the gnome clock has a weather feature.. it connecting to a port is not really a security issue..
<ruan> or weather.
<arlander> ruan: Time Synchronization is TURNED OFF, I have set it to MANUAL
<W43372> :(
<W43372> so there's nothing I can do to get this card reader working until then?
<arlander> dr_Willis: I turned the weather thing off, still its communicating to some port 80
<kothaguy_ubuntu> guys,any one can help me,i can record my voice with audacity,but not with sound recorder,unable to use skype,unable to record video in cheese booth webcam also,help please
<t{^c_^}z> sup. I'm a face.
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: wait a second :)
<dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<loi> boring
<loi> does anybody know linus
<loi> what is his tel number
<loi> ???
<FloodBot3> loi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !ot | loi
<ubottu> loi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: go to System Preferences and open Multimedia System Selector
<llutz_> arlander: use tcpdump/wireshark to find out _what_ the clock really does
<newnickk> if you have it
<Cale> Oh, one of the packages being kept back is xserver-xorg itself
<Cale> huh
<kothaguy_ubuntu> newnickk, : There is no multimedia system selector in my preferences
<Cale> Probably nvidia-current demands a particular version of xorg...
<milamber> does anyone know how to turn off dh_auto_test in debuilder?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> there is pulse audio preferences,sound, in sound pulse audio volume control,gnome alsa miser,alsamixeer gui only
<W43372> so there's nothing I can do to get this card reader working until then?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> W43372, :yes,
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: right click in menu
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: then edit menu go to system preferences and enable the shortcut
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Newnickk: yes i got multimedia system selector
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: open it
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: then check default input and try the one ALSA
<kothaguy_ubuntu> opened
<newnickk> and check device too
<newnickk> play with those options
 * win189 needs to know the command to change the mount point for a drive currently ity a drive is mounted as /media/movies and i would like it mounted /home/fuzy/Videos/320
<newnickk> win189: sudo mount /media/movies /home/fuzy/videos/320 ?
<usf> hello everybody,i wanna install nebeans*.sh,but i don't in which directory i should put it
<kothaguy_ubuntu> newnickk, :Thank you,i will try them
<dr_Willis> win189 yo could just make a link to the other location, via ln -s
<lompa> hi
<newnickk> hi lompa
<dr_Willis> win189 no need to remount it.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> newnickk, :"this file contains no playable streams",this is the message what i am getting when i try to open a recorded sound
<llutz_> win189: mount --bind  /media/movies /home/fuzy/videos/320
<ceo> how to make ubuntu like this : http://sourceforge.net/projects/blackbuntu/files/Community%20Edition/Community%20Edition%200.2/
<usf> i'm looking for something like program files,I'm newbie to linux,please help
<ceo> am have modification my ubuntu for education
<ceo> am need make iso like that link,
<ceo> with all fitur
<ceo> PLEASE need you help all !!! ASAP.!!!
<ceo> usf what you mean ?
<llutz_> ceo: stop that stupid asap, adjust your attitude as you were already told yesterday
<dr_Willis> so  go to the sourceforge page and register.
<ceo> oke please help llutz
<arlander> llutz_: It doesn't say much, just source address is the IP, some zylexcom_de .....
<usf> i wanna install a .sh program but i I don't know in which dir i should put it
<arlander> llutz_: and I don't know what to look for in wireshark packets
<dr_Willis> usf have you even tried to run it yet?  i dopubt if the location matters
<ceo> how to make ubuntu like this : http://sourceforge.net/projects/blackbuntu/files/Community%20Edition/Community%20Edition%200.2/
<llutz_> arlander: look at the "data" part of the packets
<ohzie> ceo: what are yo asking
<ohzie> you*
<usf> i tried to install it but it ask me for the dir
<win189> thanks LLutz
<ohzie> usf: what is it
<dr_Willis> usf it asked WHERE to install to? tell it a location then..
<usf> yeah
<ceo> ohzie=> am need complite my uubntu to iso, and if some body install it, that have some tool
<arlander> llutz_: lemme check, I am waiting for fresh packet
<dr_Willis> somewhere in your home perhaps.
<llutz_> usf: create some dir inside your $HOME like and use that
<ohzie> ceo:
<usf> is there any directory in which we install all app like program files in win
<ceo> ohzie=> the exple am like to make like this http://sourceforge.net/projects/blackbuntu
<usf> >
<ceo> ohzie=> yes
<llutz_> !remaster | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ceo> llutz but some applicaton not include on iso
<Tw|sT> How do you generate a default xorg.conf file?  is there a command to do so?  Or should I just grab a sample off the web?
<ceo> am have done used remaster
<llutz_> ceo: thats why you have to remaster it
<ohzie> ceo: This is probably not the best place to get a lot of help for something like that. I suggest that for advanced things like that, you check out http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ to learn a lot about linux in general, and then come back and try again.
<ceo> how about my applicaton
<dr_Willis> Yet another pontless remaster of Uubntu :) - there was some web site (recontrouctor.org ?) that helped you do that. but its not free any more.
<ceo> are that can include to
<ohzie> ceo: It's important to learn a lot of the meat before you start sucking the bones, as they say?
<ceo> am need make my ubuntu like this : http://sourceforge.net/projects/blackbuntu
<usf> okey,thks
<doma> hi! is it possible to put shortcut of web adress (facebook) on desktop like shortcut of some application? lubuntu 10.10.
<dr_Willis> ceo so take their iso and remaster it how you want.
<ohzie> ceo: the remastering tol that llutz_ pointed out has gret documentation
<ohzie> great*
<ohzie> ceo: Have you looked over it?
<dr_Willis> dom	a	 tried drag/dropping a menu item from your bookmareks menu inthe browser to the desktop?
<ceo> nooooooooooo
<dr_Willis> launchers can have url's i recall
<doma> yes, don't work
<ohzie> ceo: If you're doing something as intensive as remastering a livecd, you really need to read the documentation. =( We can point you in the right direction, but we can't do it for you.
<doma> from chromium, maybe from firefox work?
<dr_Willis> ive got links to web sites on myh dsktop at home i revcall.. wasent to hard to make  them.  You could always make a launcher that runs 'firefox http://facebook.com'
<doma> i'll try that
<kothaguy_ubuntu> unable to use skype,internal mic is not recording my voice,please any one help,it is important for me,for this reason,i cant change my os
<dr_Willis> chome has the whole web-apps feature.. no need for icons on the desktop. it has its own 'desktop'
<ohzie> llutz_: I don't think he liked my response. ( ,_,)
<doma> damn, don't know how to make custom launcher. :-(
<doma> un lubuntu
<dr_Willis> right click on desktop...
<dr_Willis> or on a menu item.
<ohzie> doma: is lubuntu a typo or a flavor I haven't heard of? Not trying to be a dick, I'm legitimately curious because I've seen it like three times now.
<dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ohzie> Oh wow how did I miss that
<ohzie> dr_Willis: ty
<dr_Willis> Lubuntu is a work in progress.. iuts basuically Openbox+pcmanfm and a few exta tools
<llutz_> ohzie: nothing to worry about
<ohzie> dr_Willis: Not on your phone anymore? :)
<dr_Willis> lubuntu works decently well. but compared to gnome  - it is lacking  some features.
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: you didnt solve it?
<dr_Willis> on my phone now. :)
<ohzie> dr_Willis: I remember when XFCE was very lightweight but with about the functionality of gnome.
<ohzie> Then they started bloating it.
<ohzie> Now it's amazing
<ohzie> but not exactly lightweight
<Nrik> Please, help: can`t start gdm after reboot
<dr_Willis> Nick completion is not working right. the tab key dont do it.. i hav to hits the phones search button...
<kothaguy_ubuntu> newnickk, :No yar,skype is unable to record my voice,but i can hear the skype test call voice, :-(
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: if the mic works in audacity it works in all other programs too
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: if just a configuration that is not right
<dr_Willis> Roll your own desktio. :) pick a wm.  pick a fm... there ya go.
<newnickk> *it is*
<kothaguy_ubuntu> In audacity,it is able to record voice,with disturbance,but in skye,unable to do that
<ohzie> dr_Willis: I used to use gnome+xfwm4+konqueror for evrything.
<ohzie> that was me until 9.04
<dr_Willis> Ive been exploring JoliOS this week. :)  shame on me.  Waiting to get the guts to try 11.04 soon
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Even in cheese booth webcam,i cant record videos,What the hell happening to my netbook,
<Cale> I remember there was a nice one-line command that one could run to tag the version of a package that one was recompiling from source so that apt wouldn't try to reinstall the distribution's version over and over. What was that?
<newnickk> kothaguy_ubuntu: check skype preferences! you are doing it wrong
<dr_Willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Cale> I mean, when building the package in the first place
<Cale> I don't want my package's version number to be the same as the one in the repository
<kothaguy_ubuntu> newnickk, in skype,i checked the sound option,there also it is not able to record voice,but video is there
<Cale> (I want to add a tag to the end of it)
<dr_Willis> bbl.. break time
<bullgard> In Ubuntu versions < 10.04 there was an entry  System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server > 'mysql'. Where has it gone in Lucid and Maverick?
<Nrik> Please, help: can`t start gdm after reboot
<Nrik> .
<Nrik> tuc
<KimK> Is it possible to send an update request to the Canonical maintainer for libncurses5 and related? I'm trying to install BRL-CAD from their .deb into 10.04, but gDebi wants libncurses5 of at least 2010xxxx, and 10.04 only has 2009xxxx. Can libncurses5 be updated in the repos?
<bullgard> Nrik: What do you abtain after 'sudo service gdm restart'?
<bullgard> s/abtain/obtain/
<bullgard> KimK: You can do it via Launchpad.
<KimK> bullgard: I've never done that, is there a FAQ?
<bullgard> KimK: What do you mean by "there"?
<KimK> bullgard: Oh, you mean send the request?
<bullgard> KimK: Yes.
<KimK> OK, I'll take a look. Thanks.
<jiltdil> how to stop sshd via termainl?
<Nrik> tuc
<bullgard> jiltdil: Did you try to kill the associated process?
<arturs> Please, help: can`t start gdm after reboot
<jiltdil> bulguard: yes
<hickop> hi, how can i speed mousewheel actions in browser chromium plz ? (i have logitech cordless)
<bullgard> jiltdil: And what was the result?
<jiltdil> i use this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop to stop its writting stopping but when i checks sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status it shows it still running
<alin`> buna dimineata
<Piggie> did ubuntu drop Gnome yet
<bazhang> Piggie, no
<newnickk> no
<bullgard> Piggie: No.
<newnickk> they wont
<Piggie> why not?
<newnickk> because gnome is for noobs
<bazhang> Piggie, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jiltdil> bullgard:i use this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop to stop its writting stopping but when i checks sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status it shows it still running
<bullgard> !ro | alin`
<ubottu> alin`: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<arturs> how to reconfigure kernel modules?
<Piggie> isnt Gnome obsolete now and getting replaced by Unity
<W43372> Anybody still here from when I was on earlier talking about my problem with the card reader?
<Piggie> in Ubuntu
<Piggie> ?
<bazhang> Piggie, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Piggie> I’m on topic
<bullgard> Piggie: <bazhang> advised you to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Piggie> I’m asking if unity is replacing Gnome so that gnome can be dropped completely
<newnickk> Piggie: stop being a big
<bazhang> Piggie, no
<arturs> hello..
<arturs> anyone?
<jiltdil> i use this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop to stop its writting stopping but when i checks sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status it shows it still running  any idea?
<Piggie> OK, but Gnome wont ship by default, right?>
<Piggie> just an optional thing...
<W43372> Ok, anyway; since I logged off I found this thread about the card reader problem in ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506925
<arlander> llutz_: Its trying to connect to NOAA Weather Website
<bullgard> !details | arturs
<ubottu> arturs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<W43372> I haven't tried the solution yet because I'm about to go to bed, but I hope it helps
<Tm_T> Piggie: GNOME will be the default, Unity is just a layer on top of it
<arlander> llutz_: but it's weird because I have stopped the weather update option
<W43372> Thanks for all the help today guys. I'm off to bed.
<Piggie> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/10/shuttleworth-unity-shell-will-be-default-desktop-in-ubuntu-1104.ars
<Piggie> “During the keynote, Shuttleworth emphasized that Ubuntu is still committed to GNOME despite the fact that it will ship with Unity instead of GNOME Shell.”
<zebulon> hi! I have a pb with my new fresh 10.10: there is no more opt.h in the lbavutil-dev package !? I can't compile a friend's prg without it (he run debian 6)
<Piggie> instead-of
<Tm_T> Piggie: let's continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic, shall we?
<hggj> niggas
<arturs> xUbuntu 10.10: after rebooting, X11 cannot open DISPLAY. Just showing black screen (Alt+F1-6 do not work, untill I restart and pressing F2 while booting)
<llutz_> arlander: check settings twice. if its really deactivated, file a bug report
<Piggie> I’m a bit confused. You want me to discuss ubuntu on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Tm_T> Piggie: yes, this discussion is not related to ubuntu support in released versions
<bullgard> arturs: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<arlander> llutz_: thanks, at least wireshark helped me understand whts happening, might restart pc and check if communication still exists, might submit as bug when I am sure everythings good wrt disabling services
<arlander> llutz_: na no bug, I strted the service and shut again, now its gone, seems like it takes some time, thanks a ton for helping out
<arturs> bullgard: ...log | grep '(EE)': Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even frozen display..
<doma> I think i'll give up. There is no way to put shortcut to facebook on desktop in Lubuntu.
<arturs> bullgard: ...bad file descriptor
<arturs> bullgard:  What is that mean?
<Cale> Ah, I found the tool I was looking for before, it's  dch -v <version>
<ruan> is it possible to install ubuntu on a smartphone?
<bullgard> arturs: So you will probably find more fundamental error messages in /var/log/dmesg.0. Analyze them first.
<Cale> I can never remember that one when I need it :P
<Cale> ruan: I would be very surprised if it is. Ubuntu is geared quite heavily to desktop environments. It's possible to run Linux on some smartphones...
<bullgard> ruan: It is possible to install it on some advanced Nokia smart phones.
<jiltdil> how to stop sshd?
<llutz_> jiltdil: sudo service ssh stop
<iceroot> ruan: normally you dont want ubuntu or other distris on a smartphone, its not made for them (controls, resolution and so on) you want android on a smartphone
<jiltdil> llutz_:thanx
<Cale> I would think it would need to be a pretty heavily modified Ubuntu set-up. The default configuration would be pretty inappropriate I'd think.
<iceroot> jiltdil: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<jiltdil> iceroot:that not works
<iceroot> jiltdil: then maybe sshd
<jiltdil> iceroot: no there is no sshd command in that
<jiltdil> iceroot: service ssh stop works
<Cale> Did llutz's command work?
<Cale> okay
<Cale> Weird
<iceroot> jiltdil: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop is working fine here (ubuntu 10.10)
<Cale> Since I thought the service command was just a shortcut to running the things in /etc/init.d
<Cale> maybe it isn't
<sneha> .com
<Cale> yeah, it works for me too
<iceroot> Cale: no, service is for upstart init.d is for the old init-script-method
<sneha> priya_5956@yahoo.com
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I am on ubuntu 9.10 , is it possible to replace firefox 3.6 with firefox 4  ?
<BezNalogov> Hello
<bullgard> In Ubuntu versions < 10.04 there was an entry  System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server > 'mysql'. Where has it gone in Lucid and Maverick?
<jiltdil> iceroot: but i tried it already it says that it is stopping but when again     i go to check status it says sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status it shows it is active
<Cale> iceroot: Then the manpage for it should be updated, since it says "run a System V init script"
<arturs> bullgard: I can`t find anything
<iceroot> jiltdil: hm, you are right
<jiltdil> iceroot: :)
<llutz_> crappy mix of upstart/sysv-init
<iceroot> jiltdil: maybe its time for me to change to this new service-thing
<BezNalogov> I am having a problem with my ubuntu 10.10 machine. Yesterday I updated it, but it seems that something went wrong (allthough I didn't get any errors). The problem is that after the update the network card isn't working anymore. When I do a dmesg | grep eth I don't see anything appear, so it seems the card is unused. What can I do?
<bullgard> arturs: So I think that your X server is not properly configured. But I do not know how to best correct that.
<iceroot> BezNalogov: what have you update? from 10.04 - 10.10 or only security fixes?
<arturs> bullgard: log/Xorg also say, that dir /share/fonts/X11/cyrillic does not exists
<iceroot> BezNalogov: a kernel-update?
<iceroot> BezNalogov: is "sudo ifconfig -a" showing eth0?
<yinruzhi> quit
<bullgard> arturs: This may be another error. You probably can fix that by installing a cyrillic font. (But I think that this is secondary in importance to the first rported error message.)
<BezNalogov> I did the normal security updates, the kernel was upgraded to 2.6.35-27-generic, but also with the old kernel the network card doesn't work
<bullgard> s/rported/reported/
<BezNalogov> with sudo ifconfig -a the card doesn't show up either
<iceroot> BezNalogov: so the card never worked with 10.10?
<arturs> bullgard: by the way, how can I install cyrillic fonts?
<BezNalogov> Yes it did
<BezNalogov> I use 10.10 for a while already
<BezNalogov> Just after running the update-manager yesterday it stopped working
<jiltdil> llutz_:  redhat uses   service sshd stop  and ubuntu  service ssh stop quite same :) thanx
<llutz_> jiltdil: debian too
<llutz_> (ssh)
<iceroot> llutz_: debian is on upstart? (squeeze)
<llutz_> iceroot: naaaa never  (hopefully)
<iceroot> llutz_: good. strange new things...
<llutz_> iceroot: but "service command works fine with squeeze
<bullgard> arturs: '~$ sudo apt-get install xfonts-cyrillic'. Or use Synaptic.
<iceroot> llutz_: but its calling the old init-scripts
<jiltdil> llutz_:yes but backtrack like debian os provides it automatically in option  :)
<BezNalogov> should I normally see a network card with lspci?
<llutz_> iceroot: true, but make switching between systems easier
<iceroot> llutz_: never touch a running system
<llutz_> lets wait for systemd
<iceroot> llutz_: pulseaudio, upstart, wayland....
<arturs> bullgard: I can show You log files on web http://winlinmac.ath.cx/~arturs/errors/
<llutz_> iceroot: upstart is crap, shouldn't be used in the wild (imho)
<jau> Hello ubuntu friends. I have 3 virtual server. I'm located in Finland, i think the servers are located in Germany. recommendations to timezone settings? UTC, Europe/Berlin? what? now one has UTC, two others Europe/Berlin, and i'm confused ;)
<bullgard> arturs: http://winlinmac.ath.cx/~arturs/errors/ gets me: "Not found".
<iceroot> jau: what about using YOUR timezone
<Tm_T> jau: whatever suits you best
<Cale> The manpage for 'service' says that it runs sysv init scripts, but taking a look at the source for it in Ubuntu 10.10 reveals that before it does that, it also checks for upstart configurations.
<silv3r_m00n> is there any docking application for ubuntu 9.10 , that can be installed from synaptic ?
<Cale> (and uses those if available)
<inad922> Hello
<inad922> Is there anyone here who runs boxee on ubuntu and managed to make it work flawlessly?
<iceroot> Cale: but the init-scripts dont check if upstart is used
<Diverdude> I hve asked this question several times and nobody answers. It is very frustrating. suddenty my packet manager does not work any longer, it sends me this error message: An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:'E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 2516
<Diverdude> 5824. (man 5 apt.conf), E:Error occurred while processing less (NewFileVer1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'  How do i solve this?
<iceroot> Cale: seen on sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<Cale> It looks in /etc/init/${SERVICE}.conf and if that exists it won't run the init script
<arturs> bullgard: now its ready :)
<iceroot> llutz_: luckily it takes years until debian is using new technologies :)
<jau> iceroot: thinking of setting the /etc/timezone to something usable to me... the geolocation of the server confuses me, all servers have ntpdate in use, but i'm thinking of multiuser scenario, so any user could set their own
<Cale> Or at least, it won't run it directly.
<llutz_> iceroot: let's hope that toy story has enough characters left...
<kuribas> Bash completion just stopped working after I installed some packages.
<iceroot> llutz_: :)
<Cale> It executes a command whose name is the same as the action (except in the case of force-reload, apparently), with the service's name and options passed as args.
<jau> iceroot: so setting the server to UTC, and in my profile my own possible?
<ruan> Diverdude: increase apt cache-limit? i dunno how though
<Cale> So if you know that it's an upstart task apparently you could just use start ssh / stop ssh
<ruan> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<iceroot> jau: if i am correct you can have user-specific timezones
<kuribas> I hate when things that always worked suddenly break because of a change in the system.
<Cale> But using the service command is more backwards compatible :)
<bullgard> arturs: I fid the same error message "[   939.401] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit batch buffer, expect rendering corruption or even a frozen display: Bad file descriptor.". You need to confgure your Intel graphics card properly.
<Diverdude> ruan, yeah well i kinda figured that also
<Diverdude> ruan, but i have no idea how
<iceroot> Cale: depending what you are running
<bullgard> +i
<iceroot> Cale: normally i am on lenny, there i would use init.d  if i write tutorials or scripts i use init.d. bad if other distris are using service
<Diverdude> ruan, its really quite bad disappointing that ubuntu has this kind of stupid issues
<arturs> bullgard: I tried, but fail
<bullgard> arturs: What did you try specifia
<bullgard> arturs: What did you try specifically?
<killadaninja> does anyone know where "run commands" cache is stored
<arturs> bullgard: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<killadaninja> not shell
<ruan> Diverdude: maybe theres a config for apt somewhere
<ruan> /etc/apt?
<Diverdude> ruan, where?
<arturs> bullgard: but did not change aything.. it just stops working
<ruan> hmmm
<bullgard> arturs: This is not enough. You will need to reconfigure your graphics system. Google for the precise error message and your computer type. I am sure other had the same problem before and a solution.
<milamber> Diverdude: did you try sudo apt-get clean?
<Diverdude> ruan, have /etc/apt/apt.conf.d but have many files there
<BezNalogov> iceroot, any suggestions what I can do for the network card problem?
<Diverdude> milamber, yeah i tried that....it did not do any difference
<bullgard> arturs: You can add as a catchword your current Ubuntu distribution.
<iceroot> BezNalogov: maybe have a look at dmesg
<ruan> need to scout config for the line APT ::Cache-Limit
<iceroot> BezNalogov: lspci is not showing the card?
<BezNalogov> no lspci isn't showing it, dmesg doesn't show anything either
<milamber> Diverdude: what version of ubuntu
<milamber> ?
<pika_> hello , somebody know the issue with the slow transfert with the USB ?
<SoftarPaul> Hello! I've got problems with a command
<arturs> bullgard: Thanks.. I`ll try to do something. Thanks God, I have enother computer.
<SoftarPaul> "sudo fastboot-linux recovery recovery-clockwork-blade-2.5.1.8.img"
<SoftarPaul> Command not found
<george_> SoftarPaul: Where are you running it from?
<tohuw> So here's an odd problem: I'm trying to ssh into my local DNS server. If I ping it by FQDN (e.g. myserver.site), I get the correct IP address, and the ping times are fine, but there's a very long gap between pings. If I ssh to the FQDN, I get ssh'd into the localhost of whatever machine I'm on! nslookup of the FQDN seems fine... ideas?
<crlcan81> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64bit and whenever I have one tab/window open with flash active and open another flash activity in firefox the first goes gray like when plugins are first loading.
<crlcan81> I'm using Adobe's flash plugin.
<SoftarPaul> george_:from the dir where fastboot-linux and the recovery-file is located
<bullgard> arturs: Good luck.
<george_> SoftarPaul: Try running: sudo fastboot-linux recovery  recovery-clockwork-blade-2.5.1.8.img
<george_> SoftarPaul: Try running: sudo ./fastboot-linux recovery recovery-clockwork-blade-2.5.1.8.img
<BezNalogov> iceroot: no lspci isn't showing it, dmesg doesn't show anything either
<bullgard> In Ubuntu versions < 10.04 there was an entry  System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server > 'mysql'. Where has it gone in Lucid and Maverick?
<_sara_1> 注意  発電所の巨大な核爆発  後の地震
<SoftarPaul> george_: Now I can see a list...
<bullgard> !jp | _sara_1
<ubottu> _sara_1: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<_sara_1> bullgard: tack, jag är engleska
<george_> SoftarPaul: By the wa Chris's guide to debranding ZTE Blade doesn't work for new phones ^^
<arturs> bullgard: Listen, should I install xserver-xorg ?
<Diverdude> milamber, its 10.04
<bullgard> arturs: Yes.
<dagon666> do you guys know any console html2pdf tool available in the repositories ?
<arturs> bullgard: but, while installing this package, I miss cyrillic caracters in console
<mrcreativity> my touchpad stopped working...can anyone help me please?
<mrcreativity> i installed the network indicator applet and now my mousepad isnt working
<SoftarPaul> george_: I changed the command and now I get "<waiting for device>"
<arturs> bullgard: as example,last log message from "ubottu _sara_: [][][].." - in squires
<bullgard> arturs: Install the DEB program package »console-cyrillic«.
<crlcan81> Does anyone have experience with 10.10 64 and flash?
<arturs> bullgard: already installed, maybe after configuration or reboot - its corrects
<bullgard> arturs: I do not understand your message "as example,last log message from "ubottu _sara_: [][][].." - in squires". Please say it in other words.
<milamber> Diverdude: http://www.ithowto.ro/2008/10/howto-increase-apt-gets-cache-limit/
<tohuw> !anyone | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tewo> Hello, is it possible to setup Ubuntu on a flash drive (or install lm_sensors or something like that) to monitor temps of a machine just after install ?
<crlcan81> I've already asked the question, and not gotten an answer.
<Tewo> As in , install of the machines parts
<crlcan81> why I asked the experience question.
<milamber> Diverdude: and then sudo apt-get update
<crlcan81> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64bit and whenever I have one tab/window open with flash active and open another flash activity in firefox the first goes gray like when plugins are first loading. Using Adobe's flash plugin.
<bullgard> Tewo: What are "temps"?
<etfb> About the fglrx video driver (ATI/AMD proprietary) -- is the one in the Maverick repositories really the latest one?  Can I find a more recent one if I compile the source from somewhere?  One that can handle Flash without dying would be nice...
<arturs> bullgard: Ok, all good now
<Tewo> bullgard: "Temps of the machine"
<Tewo> bullgard: "CPU temp, hard drive, etc"
<bullgard> Tewo: Do you speak about "temperature"?
<arturs> Yhooooo
<arturs> :)
<Tewo> bullgard: Yes I speak of "temperature" White man.. how how
 * Tewo burps
<arturs> bullgard: Thanks again.
<crlcan81> I'm honestly already paranoid enough about this thing with the fans without knowing my exact cpu/hard drive/gpu temp
<bullgard> arturs: You are welcome.
<crlcan81> need to upgrade the case to one that supports anything larger then 80mm fans.
<crlcan81> Not quite silent enough though she's pretty quiet already.
<tohuw> So here's an odd problem: I'm trying to ssh into my local DNS server. If I ping it by FQDN (e.g. myserver.site), I get the correct IP address, and the ping times are fine, but there's a very long gap between pings. If I ssh to the FQDN, I get ssh'd into the localhost of whatever machine I'm on! nslookup of the FQDN seems fine... ideas?
<San> ubuntu sucks!
<San> i like backtrack
<bullgard> Tewo: "is it possible to setup Ubuntu on a flash drive (or install lm_sensors or something like that) to monitor temps of a machine just after install ?" <-- Yes
<Tewo> anyway yes.  "temperature" .  As in to figure out if the machien is running hot.
<Tewo> bullgard: Just use the live CD and/or flash drive ?
<milamber> Tewo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102636
<Tewo> milamber: Does Ubuntu have something like Prime95 to stress the CPU ?
<bullgard> Tewo: Either one is all right.
<milamber> !info stress | Tewo
<ubottu> Tewo: stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Tewo> bullgard: it seems after you install lm-senors it requires a reboot.  I guess that wouldn't be an option
<Tewo> sensors
<ruan> you could also write a bash script to stress the CPU, infinite loop echo
<Tewo> ruan: I assume I could check it in BIOS to begin with first off anyway?
<ruan> Tewo: yes you can check temperature of cpu in bios
<bullgard> Tewo: If rebboting is not option for you you better have qualified that before.
<bullgard> s/not/not an/
<Tewo> bullgard: A live flash drive doesn't allow changes to the OS?
<Tewo> bullgard: I guess?
<Tewo> bullgard: such as installing and keeping a new package?
<bullgard> Tewo: A live flash drive does allow to make changes in the OS.
<Tewo> bullgard: where as the CD wouldn't?
<bullgard> Tewo: I do not understand your question: "where as the CD wouldn't?"
<Tewo> bullgard: So in general I could run Ubuntu , and keep it updated , off of a flash drive?
<Tewo> bullgard: Doesn't allow changes such as updates, new packages, etc ?
<bullgard> Tewo: Yes.
<Tewo> bullgard: Yes to keeping it updated and running off of flash drive?
<linux_> whois todd_
<bullgard> Tewo: No.
<Tewo> OK.
<Tewo> bullgard: So I can only make the ISO in to a setup on the flash drive?
<iceroot> Tewo: you can have a normal ubuntu-installation on a flashdrive like on a normal harddisk
<bullgard> Tewo: Im you have a normal Ubuntu computer you can produce a modified flash drive which includes the additional packages which you want.
<iceroot> !usb | Tewo
<ubottu> Tewo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bullgard> s/IM/If/
<hayz> how much storage does ubuntu 10.10 OS takes?
<Diverdude> milamber, do i need to restart before it works?
<Tewo> iceroot: I'm assuming it would over right the boot data on the main hard drive unlike the flash setup installer ?
<bullgard> hayz: This depends yon your setup.
<milamber> Diverdude: should just have to do sudo apt-get update
<bullgard> s/yon/on/
<Tewo> iceroot: or would it install Grub2 over windows' ?
<Diverdude> milamber, brb
<GOMI> am curious about one thing , my ubuntu crashed twice on both times i had a video player on pauze while i was doing something else
<GOMI> is that a known problem ?
<red2kic> GOMI: Check htop -- Look for something that cause high spikes in CPU or MEM.
<Diverdude> milamber, its stilol not working :(
<arand> hayz: 5GB absolute minimum, 10GB if you plan on getting a fair amount of applications, 20GB if you want to be sure 20GB+ If you intend to store data (music, video, isos, virtual machines) on the partition as well.
<GOMI> oke
<Diverdude> milamber, i set it to 10MB, did update and restarted
<bullgard> GOMI: This sometimes happens if you are using a proprietary flash driver.
<Diverdude> but still gives the same error
<GOMI> aha ok
<milamber> Diverdude: did you do apt-cache clean?
<hayz> arand: ok im having a 10GB for my OS as "/" mount point and the rest 30GB for my "/home" as my Datadisk for my 40GB Hard Disk...
<Diverdude> milamber, ahh now i tried setting it to 50Mb and it seems to work better
<red2kic> hayz: If you only have 40GB HDD. It might be easier to get another HDD solely for your $HOME.
<bullgard> In Ubuntu versions < 10.04 there was an entry  System > Administration > Services > (Services Settings) > Database server > 'mysql'. Where has it gone in Lucid and Maverick?
<arand> hayz: Unless you really need a separate home partition, it could be useful to allocate it all to / unless you know specifically how much will be where in the end.
<Diverdude> milamber, is it possible somehow to see how much cache size is actually needed ? Instead of just guessing
<hayz> red2kic: i think that would be fine...coz most of the things we're doing where office like encoding reports and printing no games and other extra installation...
<arand> hayz: Although I guess that you may be able to do resizing at a later time provided the /home and / partions are adjacent. ...or you could use lvm...
<red2kic> hayz: Ah. Gotcha. That probably will be fine.
<milamber> Diverdude: i think it depends on how much you are doing.
<Diverdude> milamber, you mean how many packages are installed?
<hayz> is there a way for to format another partition as FAT32 so that if reverting back to something like winxp OS that partition still be accessible and vice versa?...i'd remember last i cant do this...all i did was all were in ext4
<red2kic> hayz: Windows Disc OS would install fat32/ntfs.
<milamber> Diverdude: apt cache is similar to get, but a separate command: http://www.ccl.net/cca/software/UNIX/updating-redhat/apt-howto/how-to-use-apt-cache.html
<red2kic> hayz: gparted can format fat32
<arand> hayz: I would use ntfs unless it's on a usb stick.
<Diverdude> milamber, apt-cache stats shows me: Total space accounted for: 17.4M
<Diverdude> milamber, probably thats it
<milamber> Diverdude: probably. that's why 50 was enough
<hayz> arand: ubuntu can create partition NTFS?
<arand> hayz: Installing ubuntu on ntfs might not be a very good idea though.
<Odaym> there are tools for that
<Odaym> but ubuntu on NTFS is NO
<species> would that even work?
<hayz> thats what im thinking
<species> NTFS does support arbitrary properties on its nodes, so for example it can be used for unix type file permissions
<GOMI> i dont think you get that option during install ?
<Nevyn1> Süpecies, asking a group of certified nerds if it will work is a challenge.
<iceroot> species: there is imo only a FUSE ntfs-driver, to its not working
<hayz> is ext4 partition accessible or readble in windows XP OS?
<iceroot> hayz: not by default but with ext4 drivers, yes
<Odaym> but i think that NTFS is instructed to use page file instead of our swap partition
<Odaym> maybe
<laryy> Anyone can help me on how to install my USB Huawei Broadband Internet on ubuntu 10.04 TLS
<laryy> Anyone can help me on how to install my USB Huawei Broadband Internet on ubuntu 10.04 TLS
<laryy> Anyone can help me on how to install my USB Huawei Broadband Internet on ubuntu 10.04 TLS
<FloodBot2> laryy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nevyn1> Hey, I just wanted to help laryy
<sillyman50> hey
<crazyzhang> how to find the progress which I have  set  in
<sillyman50> is there a way to get the older version of gdm on ubuntu 10 10
<Diverdude> milamber, exactly
<Diverdude> milamber, thx a lot
<milamber> Diverdude: no problem :)  once you get your system configured the way you need it, gnu/linux really is rock solid. come back with any more issues
<sillyman50> is there a way to get the older version of gdm on ubuntu 10 10
<Diverdude> milamber, yeah...its just that there a lot of things to configure
<kubz_> I'm impressed about new ubuntu :)
<red2kic> sillyman50: Why?
<Diverdude> kubz_, 10.10?
<kubz_> Diverdude, yep
<kubz_> last ubuntu which I used was 8.10
<kubz_> 10.10 is awesome :p
<kubz_> brb, reboot
<Diverdude> kubz_, i see...whyis 1010 better
<sillyman50> Because I want the themes
<cosmo> is the winehq channel the one I need for getting help on getting steam games working in ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SharkBoy96___> I have no network icon I'm runing 10.04 LTS
<dr_Willis> try runnin nm-applet SharkBoy96___
<red2kic> sillyman50: You wanted to downgrade something just for themes and lols? Whilst I'nt not against customizations, but consider if it is worth your time (30+m~) for gdm theme that you only see for five seconds mininum.
<john123> hi
<dr_Willis> you can instagll the older GDM. but i dont thin its worht the effort just for themes
<yuzodo> hi
<dr_Willis> there are a few features in the old gdm that some people may need. but Not many
<SnowmanX11> Can somebody point me to a good guide, how to resize root partition? (I guess that LiveCD and Grub2 update is needed, isn't it?)
<dr_Willis> live cd with gparted. and a lot of patience. :)
<dr_Willis> make  backups first also.
<SnowmanX11> dr_Willis: OK, but how?
<dr_Willis> it may be easier to just move some system dirs to a new filesystem  to reoorgeniaz  the space
<dr_Willis> boot gparted cd. use it to resize.. reboot.. hope it works.
<SnowmanX11> and the grub?
<dr_Willis> if needed - fix it. via live cd.
<SnowmanX11> size will change, which may confuse the grub setup
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AcePreshaw> dr_Willis: I can't see the icon it's runing I can see it
<dr_Willis> it Might confuse it.. if the uuids change.
<dr_Willis> !resetpanel | AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SnowmanX11> OK
<AcePreshaw> Ok
<juggernauts> Is there any way in which i can know which kernel functions are called whenever i type a command in terminal??
<SnowmanX11> One more question. How can I grab the complete video DVD (cartoon for the kids) by compression to fit 4,5GB disc?
<SnowmanX11> Like in DVD SHrink in MS
<cosmo> I'm still pissed that when I was installing ubuntu it asked if I wanted to install it along side another operating system so I said yes and it proceeded to erase my win7 install
<john123> i'm trying to disable some daemons (smbd, cupsd....). i have tried bum and sysv-rc-conf. the only service that disabled was bluetooth. what should i do?
<dr_Willis> Or you messed up cosmo.. but in any case.. ine should always have backups.
<dr_Willis> Ive had windowsw destroy Linux mch much much more then the reverse has ever happened.
<natoka> john123: man update-rc.d
<arand> cosmo: This should be reported as a bug, so the win7 partition is gone and the current ubuntu partition covers the whole disk?
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu dosent really use sysv system any more john123  those tools may not work
<dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cosmo> arand yep
<juggernauts> Is there any way in which i can know which kernel functions are called whenever i type a command in terminal??
<natoka> john123: or man invode-rc.d if you want to disable deamons temporarily
<john123> ok thank you so much
<_cronus_> SnowmanX11, you could use dvdshrink under wine, dvd95 or k9copy... among other tools
<dr_Willis> john123 that info is not totally correct either.. usew the 'service' command as needed
<dr_Willis> I use k9copy to backup  video dvds :)
<cosmo> it's a kick in the pants to try going completly over to linux the only bad part is I dont have the preferences now for most of my stuff, thank god I put most of my games and media on another hard drive
<arand> cosmo: If so report a bug on launchpad, against ubiquity (initially) and insclude the logs which should be present in /var/log/installer/ and/or /var/log/ubiquity
<juggernauts> Is there any way in which i can know which kernel functions are called whenever i type a command in terminal???
<dr_Willis> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<dr_Willis> I imagine anything calls 1000's of kernel functions...
<kubz> awesome :3
<juggernauts> thanks...i hope link helps...
<john123> ok, i knew these tools, but i'd like an easier tool for my younger brother, so the command line is the only way for now, right?
<dr_Willis> given how vague what you are asking is... :) i would be suprised..  heh.. debuging can get. complex.
<dr_Willis> john123 what are yo trying to do exactly?
<john123> just disable startup services
<dr_Willis> what service?
<dr_Willis> some are as simimple as editing /etc/init/whateer.conf to be whatever.DONTRUN
<john123> smbd, cupsd
<dr_Willis> look in /etc/init/
<dr_Willis> i think both are ran from there. but may not be using those exacxt names
<Repnina> Hi everyone
<_cronus_> john123, check update-rc.d also
<Repnina> I have a problem with ubuntu, can i get here support?
<_cronus_> john123, *check out
<kubz> Repnina: seems so :p
<dr_Willis> the  rc.d stuff is for the older sysv system. thats slowly getting phased out.
<john123> ok
<dr_Willis> most of the rc.d scripts are in fact upstart scripts these days
<roger_> Hey guys, does anyone know why a flash drive would unmount itself?
<dr_Willis> read/write erors.. flakey usb port.. currupted filesystem
<Repnina> I have intel wifi invilink 5150 and ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition on acer aspire one. And i can't make wifi work (
<dr_Willis> roger_ check dmesg output when it happens
<rick__> how can I find out whether I'm running 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<roger_> dr_Willis: Both my usb ports do this. Ok, let me check that output
<dr_Willis> sounds like possible bad usb disk, or filesystem
<linux_user> Hi, Sorry if my question was being asked before,.. I've installed linux on my usb,. and I managed to make about 3GB storage for saving my files.. now I've downloaded a driver installer.. and every time I'm trying to install it it says "the free space is 0"
<dr_Willis> and how big is the usb disk?
<dr_Willis> 3gb isa not a lot of space...
<Diverdude> what is sslug?
<roger_> dr_Willis: It's happening on my usb stick as well. I believe it's the filesystem. it's 16gb
<roger_> on my *new usb stick
<dr_Willis> fsck the fileysstem, or reformat it. perhaps.
<linux_user> 8GB
<linux_user> and I have about 3.5GB free
<hayz> windows virus will not work on linux?
<SnowmanX11> hayz: Are you serious?
<red2kic> !virus | hayz
<ubottu> hayz: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Repnina> still waiting for the answer )
<Repnina> How to make work Intel 5150 on Ubuntu 10.10???
<SnowmanX11> hayz: shortly: no way
<lilytown> hello?
<hayz> sounds good!
<vietred> @rick__: try uname -m
<linux_user> any idea..?
<Diverdude> what is sslug?
<rick__> How do I install a 64bit version of Wine? I have an old .wine dir I can't access otherwise
<linux_user> sslug ?
<mena> hi
<mena> i have a problem with shutdown
<SnowmanX11> meaning?
<vietred> @rick: why don't you use google first?
<mena> ???
<roger_> If you guys have a minute to take a look, here's the output of dmesg for my usb stick unmount problem
<roger_> https://pastebin.com/vX19jNsv
<mena> i can't specific my error exactly
<SnowmanX11> mena: what is the problem with shutdown?
<dr_Willis> ive never noivued any wine stuff being 32 or 64bit dependant.
<SnowmanX11> shymptom or something tangible
<mena> my problem is when i shutdown ubuntu .....it hanging
<SnowmanX11> for how long?
<SnowmanX11> or never stops?
<SnowmanX11> mena: look for sys logs
<roger_> mena: I had the same problem, but the new updates fixed it. Have you updated lately?
<SnowmanX11> there you may find the reason
<hayz> my USB got infected by windows virus being inserted on other windows machine and started creating exe files with a folder icon...I could not delete them on windows machine...it always keep coming back...what I did is..run to Ubuntu OS machine and started deleting those I suspected exe files...thinking that It wont infect my Ubuntu OS machine...
<linux_user> hayz, there is no way possible
<dr_Willis> hayz it shouldent
<dr_Willis> i would suggest just reformating the usb.
<dr_Willis> and use some live antivirus cd on the windows box.
<hayz> yeah before reformatting I should back up first my files...
<hayz> that should be done on Ubuntu
<linux_user> does anyone know how can I install a file from the source on an usb-os
<linux_user> because its keep saying the the free space is zero
<mena_> hi
<linux_user> while it is not
<roger_> hayz, if you're worried about a virus(which i doubt you have), you could always install and run clamtk. it's anti-virus for linux
<dr_Willis> You can install a Live-cd typs setup to ausb flash drive. or ou can do a normal full install.
<dr_Willis> linux_user  you have a save file that could be full. or the actual flash drive may be getting full.
<Emanon> Hey, all the beta channel is #ubuntu-natty isn't it?
<dr_Willis> Live-cd to flash setups can get full real fast. and are not ideal for constant updateing.
<oCean> Emanon: #ubuntu+1
<Emanon> ahh thanks oCean
<mena_> h have a problem with shut down any one can help me?
<linux_user> its not\
<linux_user> it has 3.2GB
<linux_user> anyway
<linux_user> thanks
<dr_Willis> if you did a install  to a 8gb flash drive. and made a 4gb 'persistant save file' that means you Are only using perhaps 5gb od the thole thing.
<dr_Willis> clean out the apt cache perhaps. that can free up space.
<cardiel> Which is the best sopcast software for ubuntu?
<gakhan> why my context menus shows multicolor garbage for a moment?
<dr_Willis> sounds like a video driver bug,
<dr_Willis> try disabling compiz if you are using it
<mena> I have a problem , anyone can help me??????????
<bazhang> mena, give some details
<bazhang> mena, in channel not via PM please
<Emanon> Does the empathy irc plugin support sasl?
<mena> ok
<mena> i am sorry
<mena> ubuntu hanging when it sdhut down
<buntfalke> hi
<mena> @bazhang, can you help me?
<buntfalke> do the sources.list settings for 10.04.1 and 10.04.2 differ from 10.04?
<buntfalke> or is the .1 and .2 update just a new install CD which comes prepatched?
<dr_Willis> its includes fix's and upodates yes
<buntfalke> dr_Willis: do you need special deb-Lines in sources.list?
<buntfalke> dr_Willis: or does it only signal there's a new install CD out?
<buntfalke> of course it's fixes and updates...uh.
<cy3xx_> .\
<dr_Willis> it just has all updates. to reduce downloading on a new install.
<dingers> good mornng
<mena> I need
<mena> I need Help plzzzzzzzz
<ElNota> Hi. I am using Empathy since Ubuntu replaced Pidgin by it. But I have a problem with msn protocol. Well, when I set an image on it, it works perfectly, but when I restart it, bye to image; Empathy doesn't remember configuration and I have to set it again. Any idea of how to fix it?
<dr_Willis> and the issue is?
<bazhang> mena, then give some clear details; saying wont shutdown wont get you any help
<dr_Willis> Hm. I dont use empathy.. but check its settinhg files -make sure they are owned by the proper iuser
<ruan> where can i get libgtk-1.2.so.0?
<dr_Willis> !find libgtk-1.2.so
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so does not exist in maverick
<dr_Willis> wouldent that be an OLD libgtk library? i thought the newer ones had a diferfent name
<ElNota> dr_Willis: Well, it is, I only have 2 users, superuser (which I only use to install/unistall/configure some things) and mine
<mena> ok i cant shutdown
<ruan> i need an older one to install a game
<bazhang> mena, need way more info
<ruan> just the shared library
<dr_Willis> finbes can get owned by root and cause issues...
<mena> when i shut down ubuntu desktop it is hanging
<rajvi> Hello all  a newbie here  Ubuntu 10.10 via wubi I need a download accelerator for all my downloadingneeds and compatiable with chrome . Can i get one ??
<dr_Willis> if you acciently start somthing as root., it can create a setting file owned by root. that the user cant change
<_cronus_> mena, can you disable usplash (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575708) and see what messages you're getting?
<rajvi> rajvi is waiting :(
<dr_Willis> rajvi check the chrome extensions perhaps.. and have some patience.
<ruan> hmm i'll try copying libgtk2.0 as libgtk1.2
<mena> cronus, ok i will do it
<ruan> maybe it'll work
<bazhang> !helpme | rajvi
<ubottu> rajvi: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dr_Willis> ive not needed a downloiad 'accelerator' in years.. they dont seem to work very well these days
<_cronus_> mena, also check if it hangs when you shutdown from rescue mode
<dr_Willis> the servers see you are hammering them,. and slow down even more
<mena> plz , i am begginner with ubuntu i net steps plz
<rajvi> I just need a standlone download accelerator .. You guys tell mee which one i can try
<rajvi> ok mena
<erUSUL> !info d4x
<ubottu> Package d4x does not exist in maverick
<gakhan> why my context menus shows multicolor garbage for a moment?
<dr_Willis> download Managers - wget. and several in the repos...
<erUSUL> !ind d4x
<juk> !find libgtk* | ruan
<erUSUL> !find d4x
<ubottu> ruan: Found: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk2-perl, libgtk2-perl-doc, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-cil, libgtk2.0-cil-dev (and 100 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<rajvi> ok mena how can i help u
<ubottu> File d4x found in bleachbit, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, mcrl2
<rajvi> thanks willy
<dr_Willis> gakhan video driver bugs or perhaps a compiz issue
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4-1 (maverick), package size 1669 kB, installed size 4548 kB
<bazhang> rajvi, aria2
<mena> rajvi, thanks you can give me steps to solve my problem
<rajvi> ping mee
<mena> ?
 * erUSUL lost his ubottu-fu
<rajvi> come toa a private room
<juk> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, I would like to reinstall ubuntu on my dual boot pc... should I just select previous partition?
<juk> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<bazhang> juk, thats enough
<ElNota> FrEaKmAn_: Correct (if you want the same disk-space)
<FrEaKmAn_> ElNota, should I format it?
<ElNota> FrEaKmAn_: It will do automatically
<FrEaKmAn_> ok
<juk> bazhang: ah, forgot, it's for will save for Sunday
<bazhang> juk, /msg ubottu in future please
<gakhan> can unity be used without compiz?
<FrEaKmAn_> ElNota, but I get no root file system if defined..
<dr_Willis> theres a unity-2d thing . and the unity in 11.04 dosent use compiz i think
<juk> bazhang: Ok :)
<ElNota> FrEaKmAn_: What do you mean by root file system?
<ruan> where can i find libgtk2.0-0.so.0?
<dr_Willis> ruan if its not in the repos/. Lok for a ppa. or compile from source.
<dr_Willis> !info libgtk
<ubottu> Package libgtk does not exist in maverick
<dr_Willis> !info libgtk2
<ubottu> Package libgtk2 does not exist in maverick
<dr_Willis> Hmm. ia may be under a differnt name
<FrEaKmAn_> ElNota, nevermind
<andreylosev> is there a way to make my speaker automatically mute when I plug in headphones?
<Guest80007> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<KruXen> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu for the first time and i've run it for like an hour. I have a problem tho. I can't see one of my file HDD's. Its 2 - 2tb discs in raid 0. All other discs are shown in Ubunu.
<KruXen> using the motherboard raid
<MeanEYE> ubottu: hitchhikers guide to the galaxy <3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruan> KruXen: does it show up when you run "sudo fdisk -l"
<KruXen> Opened the "dischandler" and It shows my discs as 2 - 2TB discs instead of 4TB
<mena> ??????????????
<andreylosev> mena, that's not helping
<andreylosev> is there a way to make my speaker automatically mute when I plug in headphones?
<juk> andreylosev: it supposed to happen automagically
<andreylosev> juk, well it doesn't
<mena> who can help me?
<TinoDidriksen> Where can I find the 32bit gstreamer phonon backend for Ubuntu 10.10 amd64? Trying to deploy a 32bit app, and the app runs thanks to ia32-libs but then tries to load the 64bit gstreamer and fails to play any video.
<mena> i have ubuntu desktop 64bit and shutdown have been hanging
<mena> ?
<mena> i cant shut down and restart
<mena> i must plug power to infource restart or shut down
<gakhan> mena, does 'sudo halt' work?
<dr_Willis> disable plymouth, or use the text boot option, and monitor it when it shuts down. look for erropr messages.. theres proberly not a lot  that can be done. but it may be a known bug thats fixed in the next release mena
<ruan> mena: have you tried "sudo shutdown now" or "sudo shutdown -r now"?
<dr_Willis> thers fauling to shut down.. THEN theres failing to actually power off..  then theres just hanging at shutdown.,.
<mena> what're steps plz?
<bazhang> mena, they just told you
<mena> nice and again how i solve this problem
<ruan> is X server the gui?
<bazhang> mena, please scroll up two lines
<gakhan> how to pdf to text, (real pdf, no picture)?
<mena> ??
<TinoDidriksen> gakhan, via pdftotext oddly enough...
<dr_Willis> 'does sudo halt' in a console work/print any errors.... mena
<erUSUL> !find pdftotext > gakhan
<mena> no
<mena> no ,dr_willis
<erUSUL> !info poppler-utils
<ubottu> poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilitites (based on libpoppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.3-0ubuntu1.2 (maverick), package size 77 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Tohuw> If anyone gets a moment to take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10551470#post10551470, it would be much appreciated. The details are too long to post here. Thanks!
<cardiel> I have problem watching veetle channels i HD mode.. when i push HD button it wants me to download veetle again.. someone know why?
<DOokami> hello guys ,,
<yuzodo> hey
<lusmus> hmm, i dont know which rss reader is good? are any diffrents if you install a example KDE version of a RSS reader?
<lusmus> then you have a LXDE
<yuzodo> lusmus, how about Google Reader?
<lusmus> yuzodo: nah :/
<m3asmi> the videos not saved any more in /tmp !!!
<yuzodo> k
<lusmus> yuzodo: meant something on the computer :op
<lusmus> :P
<DOokami> wish someone can help me
<yuzodo> ah
<bazhang> m3asmi, use firefox plugin video download helper
<DOokami> it's about "evolution" and "contacts"
<yuzodo> DOokami, ask away
<m3asmi> thinks
<DOokami> i wanna "sync" or "add" my GMail contacts to Evolution
<m3asmi> I find the way to recover the old configuration
<m3asmi> to be the video saved in /tmp
<bazhang> m3asmi, the latest version of the plugin lets you convert as you download as well
<m3asmi> yes
<m3asmi> bazhang : I won't to get the vedios in /tmp withowt using dowlhelper
<bazhang> m3asmi, no idea, I always use that plugin as its way easier
<m3asmi> bazhang:thiks
<mena> until now , no one  help me???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<bazhang> m3asmi, welcome
<johnm> rename u53r u53r_fb
<johnm> save
<bazhang> mena, you have not taken the suggestions offered. no need for the excess ????
<m3asmi> bazhang:it was by default saved in /tmp when I see any vedio
<marina> on my computer, flashplugin-nonfree installed. but flash doesn't work. what should i do?
<m3asmi> bazhang:baut now when I removed all the /tmp/*
<m3asmi> bazhang:no any more saved there
<bazhang> m3asmi, then get the plugin, thats all I know about it
<juk> marina: what browser are you using?
<m3asmi> bazhang:ok thik you ;)
<DOokami> Gmail contacts to Evolution ,, any ideas ?
<marina> firefox and chrome. both have the same problem: juk
<marina> juk: sorry not chrome but chromium
<juk> marina: can you see it listed in about:plugins in chromium
<mena> Bazhang, what're you say and i not do it?
<mena> i cant understand steps you say
<mena> i am begginner not professioal with ubuntu
<marina> juk: no, it's not there
<a> ?
<juk> marina: what about, firefox, did you restart them
<mena> plz Bazhang, i need you help
<DOokami> how do i sync my Gmail contacts to Evolution ?
<juk> mena: whatis plz?
<Guest16061> דור אתה פה
<Mikey^> mena: what problem do you have ?
<juk> !il | Guest16061
<ubottu> Guest16061: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<marina> juk: yes i did. i rebooted the computer too. firefox is the same
<mena> ohhh, Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS fails to shut down - Just hangs up computer
<Guest16061> איזה ערוץ זה?
<mena> ohhh, Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS fails to shut down - Just hangs up computer
<Mikey^> mena, have you tried shutting down from the terminal ? sudo shutdown -h now
<mena> ya
<Mikey^> what do you mean by hangs ? what do you see ?
<mena> i see the screen of ubuntu and try to shut down but no thing done
<mena> i try to connect tty 1:5
<mena> and no thing do
<_cronus_> marina, try installing flashplugin-installer
<ruan> is there a windows emulator that can play 3d games? other than wine. its not playing most of them :/
<Mikey^> mena, does reboot work ?
<mena> i cant restart it by alt+ctlr+delet
<mena> Miky, No
<Mikey^> that also hangs ?
<lusmus> why is youtube video pink everytime i watch a video? and i dont have no sound?
<mena> ya
<Mikey^> mena, can you paste the output /var/log/messages and dmesg ?
<Mikey^> mena, and also last
<marina> _cronus_: it says: flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<mena> Mikey, how?
<Mikey^> mena, copy and use pastebin.ca and paste it there
<_cronus_> marina, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<_cronus_> marina, it should redownload and reinstall flash
<mena> what is this pastebin.ca
<mena> ?
<ruan> lusmus: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<mena> ?
<Mikey^> mena, a website!
<mena> ok
<mena> thank a lot Mikey
<Mikey^> No problem
<Mikey^> I havent helped you yet
<Mikey^> :)
<mena> yes
<lusmus> ruan: i dont have any sound either :/
<mena> Mikey, i cant open this web sit plz send me URL
<marina> _cronus_: thank you, it's working now.
<ruan> lusmus: have you tried what the link says? it's supposed to fix both issues
<bazhang> mena, he quit
<bazhang> mena, paste.ubuntu.com
<_cronus_> marina, welcome. i'm glad it worked
<mena> ok i open this web sit
<mena> ?
<AcePreshaw> Can't see my network Iocn I'm on 10.04
<chilli0> Hi, after updating on the 24th my Mounted shares through samba don't work. They lag out and die... how can I undo updates? I think it updated more than just one package and I can't force lock the version back.
<emanuele> ciao a tutti
<chilli0> and if I force version it wants me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> hey all
<AcePreshaw> Hi I ned some help I'm on 10.04  LTS I want to reset the panel
<AcePreshaw> And I can't see my network icon
<lusmus> ruan: it did fix the red thingy.. i have no sound
<bazhang> !resetpanels | AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<asue> ..
<AcePreshaw> I did tat  bazhang  it did not work
<AcePreshaw> So I can't do it
<jrib> AcePreshaw: well what happened when you tried?
<AcePreshaw> Error while parsing optinons unknown optinons
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<AcePreshaw>  AcePreshaw:	 Error while parsing optinons unknown optinons
<AcePreshaw> jrib:  Error while parsing optinons unknown optinons
<Ben64> AcePreshaw: try just "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel"
<AcePreshaw> No
<Ben64> then you don't get your problem fixed
<jrib> AcePreshaw: copy and paste exactly what you typed
<AcePreshaw> I can't
<mena_> ere
<mena_> i am here
<mena_> snowmanX1
<mena_> are you here?
<k[5\5]> lll
<AcePreshaw> I'm on an iPod
<k[5\5]> excellent
<jrib> AcePreshaw: well the error indicates you likely typed something other than what you were told to type, so try again and be more careful
<RHC-Jungli> i want to buy Ubuntu
<Ben64> it's free! :D
<RHC-Jungli> nope whole company
<Ben64> well this is not an official channel
<Ben64> http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us might help you
<mena_> Bens64
<greyhatsalafi> go troll elsewhere
<Ben64> mena_: sup?
<mena_> i try to solve my problem
<mena_> buntu 10.04.1 LTS fails to shut down - Just hangs up computer
<Ben64> mena_: how about restart
<AcePreshaw> i got it fixed
<AcePreshaw> i had to kiil the network
<mena_> as soon as shutdown
<windyhu> hello! how to link adsl with kde-desktop?
<LensWiper> Given I just spent four months of my life on maternity leave, I was able to immerse myself in the world of being a stay-at-home mommy. I walked my kids to school, conversed with other moms at pick-up, made yummy (I think?!), home-cooked meals and focused on my kiddos 24/7.
<bazhang> LensWiper, wrong channel
<LensWiper> wait this isn't gamesurge
<LensWiper> ok ttyl
<Ben64> :|
<yuzodo> I lol'd
<forkup> haha
<wizards> :D funny man
<yuzodo> :D
<AcePreshaw> lol
<dhanesh> is ther  defrag ment tool for ubuntu?
<yuzodo> no need to dhanesh
<bazhang> dhanesh, no need
<gakhan> dhanesh, no, dump, reformat, restore
<gakhan> bazhang, only if you have 70% of disk free
<dhanesh> <bazhang> why ?
<Dr_Willis> there are ext2/3/4 defrag tools.. but they are rareluy if ever needed
<Dr_Willis> Unlike windows - that needs defraged.. constantly it seems..
<yuzodo> xD
<bazhang> http://linkpot.net/behead/ dhanesh
<gakhan> I have a 3 MB file in 14 fragments, that is s..t
<Dr_Willis> Ive had windows drives take a week to defrag./ :)
<yuzodo> faildows lol
<dhanesh> bazhang>so how can i check for bad sectors in ubuntu?
<dhanijeremy> i need help on my D-Link USB wireless
<gakhan> actually there's no unfragmented files in my ~, so stop that lies about magic not fragmenting ext file system
<ruan> i need GCC 4.2.0 for a program. i tried GCC 4.5.0 but it asks for 4.2. ./lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<AcePreshaw> dhanijeremy, yea
<ruan> i tried installing it from apt-get, but it says that it has no installation candidate
<dhanesh> bazhang>so how can i check for bad sectors in ubuntu?
<dhanijeremy> AcePreshaw, how do i activate it?
<bazhang> dhanesh, badblocks ?
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  you may want to find a diffent source/ppa for that program if it comes precompiled. or compile it youreslr.
<gakhan> dhanesh, fsck -c
<ruan> Dr_Willis: it has no source or ppa :/
<dhanesh> gakhan> fsck how ?
<ruan> its a linux version of a game, and the windows one doesn't run
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  you may be out of luck. expecially if its an OLD game.
<gakhan> fsck -c unmounted_device
<ruan> last modified: jun 26 2007
<dhanesh> how to run fsck
<ruan> linux ver is from 2005
<drt49222_> dhanesh: in terminal : man fsck
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  and what game is this?
<ruan> Dr_Willis: darwinia
<Dr_Willis> ruan:  Hmm..  I  recall running that in wine once. ages ago.. :)
<Dr_Willis> i recall having the native version als running.. but that was ages ago also.\
<ruan> Dr_Willis: on wine it gives an error related to a sound lib
<Dr_Willis> check the wine app database perhaps.
<ruan> ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547940 ruan
<bazhang> ruan, marked as "solved"
<Dr_Willis> darwinia was a very neat game in many ways.  it would bee a nifty screen saver. :)
<ruan> cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib32/libgcc_s.so.1': No such file or directory
<bazhang> ruan, please read that link
<Cherish> Hi, Today I install apache on my ubuntu server , and enable ssl, but when I start my ubuntu server,the SSL let me imput password. After that it is dead.This is Why?
<gakhan> Cherish, ssl has nothing to do with passwords
<Cherish> I said the key's password
<Cherish> openssl genrsa -des3 ...
<Cherish> It needs password
<Cherish> The error log is "Init: Private key not found",but my path is right
<Cherish> When I used the key doesn't support password , have no error log.
<dhanijeremy> I have a built in Broadcom wireless and D-Link USB Wireless and now i want to use my D-Link wireless, usually both device will show up in the wireless network but now only my Broadcom is shown. How do i fix this so that i can use any one of them anytime.
<ruan> where are .deb files downloaded by wget stored?
<ruan> ahh, home
<ruan> thought it was gonna be in /downloads
<xelister> what the hell is fucking 'software-center'
<xelister> and why it eats 100% hdd
<xelister> cpu-hdd / cpu and hangs computer :<  how to disable this crap
<bazhang> xelister, stop the cursing
<gakhan> xelister, an abomination dwarfed by synaptic
<ruan> E: Unable to locate package libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb
<ruan> but the package is in the same folder
<ruan> what.
<xelister> gakhan: I see. How to make it die in fire?
<gakhan> xelister, uninstall
<bugarmy> !wtf software-center | xelister
<xelister> !software-center
<xelister> !wtf software-center
<bugarmy> !info software-center | xelister
<Netw0rkBug> anyone knows some free ssh hosting i need it for my irc perl bot
<ubottu> xelister: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.7 (maverick), package size 423 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<bazhang> xelister, stop that
<xelister> bazhang: stop what?  Was trying the bot command bazhang recommended. it doesnt work
<bazhang> xelister, the language and attitude
<BluesKaj> !language xelister
<xelister> btw is there easy way to totally disable stringi / nepomuku?
<xelister> or globally disable stringi/nepomuk?
<xelister> to unbloat default installation
<gakhan> xelister, uninstall
<gakhan> xelister, or replace kde with lxde or something
<xelister> gakhan: Im not using kde as DM.
<gakhan> xelister, nepomuk and strigi are KDE service
<xelister> gakhan: I do not use KDE DE
<xelister> really why people always mistake this
<zelev> good afternoon everyone
<yuzodo> hey zelev
<zelev> hi yuzodo
<yuzodo> sup
<zelev> every time i apt-get install something it tries to install an app that never finished
<yuzodo> elaborate
<xelister> zelev:  try removing it
<zelev> i will try to remove it...brb
<zelev> thank u
<gakhan> zelev, remove the broken package from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<zelev> thanks gakhan!
<Moxisi> hello ,is anybody here
<yuzodo> hey Moxisi
<Moxisi> yuzodo: hey
<yuzodo> sup
<sre-su> How can I have the small window appearing here - http://www.tux-planet.fr/public/images/screenshots/best/best-linux-desktop-52.jpg for lyrics in GNOME/KDE?
<gakhan> why bogofilter is installed on desktop machines by default?
<Cherish> Hi, Today I install apache on my ubuntu server , and enable ssl, but when I start my ubuntu server,the SSL let me imput password. After that it is dead.This is Why?
<Ephexeve> Hey guys, let me ask you a noob question, I am new to Xchat, I got this email from a forum: "For real-time help, visit the #python IRC channel at irc.freenode.net  -- but posting the solution to your problem is appreciated!Or, for random chat of some of the regulars, check out #python-forum." I want to add them and talk to them via Xchat
<erUSUL> gakhan: is used by evolution for spam?
<Ephexeve> how can I do that?
<yuzodo> Ephexeve, type /join #python
<Ephexeve> where am I suppost to type that?
<yuzodo> where you're typing this
<Ephexeve> Ok
<Ephexeve> I done that, but then I get * #python-unregistered :Cannot send to channel
<yuzodo> you need to register your nickname
<yuzodo> !register | Ephexeve
<ruan> i still cant install darwinia. stdc++5 wont install because a later version is installed, and i cant remove stdc++6 because 100 applications depend on it
<ubottu> Ephexeve: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ephexeve> Alright, I will try that, thanks dudes
<yuzodo> yw
<gakhan> why would someone use spam filter on a client, when every mail server has better one?
<bullgard> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch12.en.html#s-faq-os-users: "The shell of user sync is /bin/sync. Thus, if its password is set to something easy to guess (such as ""), anyone can sync the system at the console even if they have don't have an account."  --   What is a "shell of user sync"?      *
<raven> hi
<rosetree> hey
<raven> i get this message while booting and swap is disabled by default: http://picpaste.com/08cd3e2764cbcb2f7ac4639ec9f033ab.JPG
<gakhan> bullgard, the program which runs when user sync logs in; also man sync
<mongy> raven, check the UUID of your swap matches that in /etc/fstab
<bullgard> gakhan: Who logs in? A 'user sync'? Who is that?
<gakhan> bullgard, a user called 'sync'
<raven> mongy, how to get the uuid?
<bullgard> gakhan: Ah! Thank you.
<bazhang> raven, sudo blkid
<mongy> raven, sudo bklid /dev/sdX
<raven> ok tnx
<mongy> oops
<mongy> bklid
<mongy> argh
<mongy> blkid
<FloodBot2> mongy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> would you like some spam with that ?
 * airtonix rages
<mongy> my fingers must be doubley fat this morning
<bullgard> !enter | mongy
<ubottu> mongy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> bullgard, he got the bot warning already no need for that
<Duck32> I really need to access linux mint 10 chat could someone please tell me how to do so?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Duck32
<gakhan> !mint
<ubottu> Duck32: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Duck32> Thanks v much
<S0LIDUS> Hi all, can anyone help me with update issues?
<Duck32> !mintsupport | Duck32
<ubottu> Duck32, please see my private message
<coz_> S0LIDUS,  if you describe the issues someone may have a solution
<FrameFever> how can I build qt from source
<FrameFever> ?
<ikonia> FrameFever: why do you want to ?
<Odaym> it is...correct to run a mail server on a virtual machine running Ubuntu and Zimbra on it?
<Odaym> it is just as functional as with a physical machine?
<ikonia> Odaym: if you want
<ikonia> Odaym: a virtual machine will work
<Odaym> and what does it take to make a machine a mail server?
<hamitron>  id 2tits4me
<Odaym> something to change in /etc/hosts and then putting a mail application on it?
<S0LIDUS> coz_, Yep thanks for that. Well when i try and install software from the synaptic package manager. It says it failed to download please check my network connection. I am connected to the internet though?
<ikonia> Odaym: depends on a lot, size, thorughput, etc
<rosetree> Hi, I have a problem with the Internet. I can connect with W-Lan and I can chat with Skype. But I can't use Opera, Firefox or something else ! I'm now online with a live CD. Has anyone an idea?
<ikonia> rosetree: the browsers are in offline mode ?
<amateur> ...
<coz_> S0LIDUS,  ooo   have you tried from a terminal?
<amateur> no tired
<FrameFever> \msg ikopnia because I like to
<coz_> S0LIDUS,  in terminal    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> FrameFever: ok, then read the documentation about how to do it
<FrameFever> there is no
<rosetree> well, I hope not ... that would be really stupid!
<ikonia> FrameFever: there is, there are README and INSTALL files within the source code
<S0LIDUS> coz_, yep!
<Odaym> can you advise a better mail server than Zimbra, ikonia
<Odaym> ?
<ikonia> Odaym: it's personal choice, exim/postfix/sendmail/qmail up to you
<coz_> S0LIDUS,  did you install or delete anything just before you noticed this happend?
<rosetree> but I'll try! Thanks ikonia
<mrcreativity> anyone install the indicator-network applet?
<S0LIDUS> coz_, Nope!
<Pumpkin-> it is personal preference, zimbra has everything needed to "do mail" though. You can also go for piecemeal solutions where you need to pick seperate bits of software to do different bits of the mail job
<FrameFever> how can i start a script ?
<coz_> S0LIDUS,  then I may not be the person to  help with this one...so stick around and then repeat the issue
<ikonia> FrameFever: just type the script name
<Pumpkin-> like an SMTP server, an IMAP server, something to do webmail, something to do spamfiltering etc ..
<FrameFever> ./configure
<FrameFever> "not allowd"
<ilya> it
<S0LIDUS> coz_, Thank you for the suggestions!
<medo> I'm using TwinView mode but I want to rotate one of the two monitors... how can I do this ?
<ikonia> FrameFever: change the permissions
<coz_> medo,  did you open nvidia-settings
<FrameFever> how does I change the permisson?
<Pumpkin-> FrameFever: is it executable ? (does ls -la ./configure have any x's in the permissions) ?
<ikonia> FrameFever: if you don't know how to change permissions, you should not be blindly trying to compile software for no reason
<ikonia> FrameFever: I'll ask again, what is the reason you want to build QT from source ? what is wrong with the version ubuntu has built for you
<S0LIDUS> When I try and install software from the synaptic package manager. It says it failed to download please check my network connection. I am connected to the internet though?
<ikonia> S0LIDUS: probably a dead mirror, in the termianl do "sudo apt-get update" does it error ?
<FrameFever> because I want to know, how can I do it by my own
<medo> coz_:  I managed only to rotate the two monitors, I want to rotate only one of them !
<S0LIDUS> ikonia, In the terminal it says connection timeout.
<ikonia> FrameFever: you are not at that level to be able to do it if you are not in a position to know how to change permissions
<ikonia> FrameFever: I'd suggest checking https://help.ubuntu.com about learning the basics of using linux/ubuntu
<ikonia> S0LIDUS: what software mirror is it using ?
<FrameFever> no x in the permisson
<zelev> S0LIDUS: the same thing happened to me and i switched my ubuntu software mirror from Spain to the Main server
<S0LIDUS> zelev, Thanks !
<zelev> S0LIDUS: applications, ubuntu software center, edit software sources, Ubuntu software tab and then: Download from
<zelev> S0LIDUS: you´re welcome
<ruan> yep, i had to switch my mirror today as well
<ruan> downloads stalled and timed out
<S0LIDUS> zelev, You fixed it, thanks.
<S0LIDUS> ikonia, Thank you for your help!
<zelev> S0LIDUS: I´m glad I could help
<FrameFever> I dont found the tutorial for "how does I start a script"?
<ttist25> good morning - would this be a good place to get help with a software RAID5 setup?
<ttist25> can anyone help with a RAID5 setup?
<Odaym> in SCP, the first operand is the source?
<FrameFever> sudo bash script does start a script...
<cellardoor_> Anybody here any good with Pascal or Lazarus? I know this is totally the wrong place to ask, but nobody is active in the
<cellardoor_> appropriate channels.
<oneliner> hello there, where is the path evironment variable stored?
<Odaym> pwd you mean?
<Odaym> /bin/pwd
<oneliner> nope
<oneliner> path
<Odaym> ah path
<_cronus_> oneliner, in the $PATH variable
<jrib> oneliner: why do you ask?
<oneliner> _cronus_: so far so good, how could i add to it a directory?
<_cronus_> export PATH=$PATH:<directory>
<miniminiyo> ubuntu-es
<oneliner> jrib, am getting up to speed with assorted configuration methods
<precubcr> pls
<precubcr> #!/bin/bash
<precubcr> if true [ $pwd -e "/home/cristian" ]
<precubcr> then
<precubcr> 	cd "home/cristian/Desktop"
<precubcr> 	echo "Ya esta cambiado..."
<precubcr> else
<FloodBot2> precubcr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oneliner> _cronus_: would that overwritte other entries? would that survive a reboot?
<jrib> oneliner: well the answer to your question depends on what exactly you want to do.  I can imagine at least 3 different things: (1) how to temporarily add a directory to my path (2) how to permanently add a directory to my path and (3) how to permanently add a directory to every user's path
<Hammer> a
<_cronus_> oneliner, it won't overwrite entries since what it does is it appends the directory to the path ($PATH is the original path value), but it won't survive reboot or be shared by shell sessions
<oneliner> jrib, i know i could probably google each out, but if you could be so kind to exemplify, in a oneliner :)
<micha_> hi, is there any program that allows me to write the output of a shell script directly to my gnome desktop ?
<brontosaurusrex> how would i check if there is another gnome session running? (connecting via nx)
<phix> hey
<rigved> micha_: if the command is run from the terminal, you can pipe it to a file on your desktop. is this what you were looking for?
<phix> why does ubuntu use an older kernel than debian?
<jrib> oneliner: well what _cronus_ said earlier does (1).  To do (2) you essentially do (1) in ~/.profile.  If you view ~/.profile you'll see an example of this with ~/bin (the code there actually checks if ~/bin exists, and if it does, adds it to the PATH.  To do (3), you would use /etc/environment
<phix> and why doeant it have proper xen support like debian?
<rigved> phix: 10.04 uses 2.6.32-29        squeeze uses 2.6.32-5
<oneliner> jrib: excelent, thank you very much
<micha_> rigved: no not exactly, i am looking for a programm which displays text on the desktop for a defined time
<rigved> phix: so debian uses an older kernel
<greedgreed_> 没人说中文的
<prabhu> how to learn how ubuntu works
<prabhu> about its internal like scheduling
<ceo> hai all...
<prabhu> hi
<ruan> greedgreed_: chinese?
<greedgreed_> yes
<ruan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mrdeb> why is ubuntu advertising in chinese now
<ceo> am need modification my windows key on keyboar to short cut to open termianl or gedit text
<ceo> how i do?
<ceo> win + w = terimal
<nishant> what are the software available for reducing screen brightness beyond whats permitted by the laptop keys ?  are there softwares ? i would like to reduce the brightness for eyes
<onur_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless connection. yesterday it was working perfectly but my ethernet was down. when i asked about my problem. they said disable the ipv6 and it worked. but today my wireless is down. i also have problem with the network manager, it is preventing me to connect any kind of connection. so i uninstalled it. would you please help me about those issues?
<ceo> how do i make it?
<econdudeawesome> How do I read /var/log/auth.log to make sure I'm not being hacked?
<micha_> ceo: what desktop environment are you running?
<ruan> econdudeawesome: log file viewer or nautilus or console
<econdudeawesome> ruan: I know how to view it--I'm asking what I need to look for
<ruan> econdudeawesome: oh ok
<Potato> !ubuntu-in
<econdudeawesome> ruan: thanks tho for your quick response! :-)
<ceo> any body
<boun> bonjour
<ceo> hallow.... am can't see you text way ?
<ruan> econdudeawesome: is the machine a server?
<econdudeawesome> ruan: no
<ruan> econdudeawesome: how many people access it?
<econdudeawesome> ruan: I'm not sure how to tell. Its a home computer for the family
<Kakurady> Ok, there's a Debian package that has a bug in one of its debian/patches/, I want to fix it and make a local build, how?
<rigved> !info libnotify-bin | micha_
<ubottu> micha_: libnotify-bin (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<rigved> micha_: does this help? ^^
<mrdeb> what is lucid-backports and lucid-updates?
<onur_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless connection. yesterday it was working perfectly but my ethernet was down. when i asked about my problem. they said disable the ipv6 and it worked. but today my wireless is down. i also have problem with the network manager, it is preventing me to connect any kind of connection. so i uninstalled it. would you please help me about those issues?
<Potato> what is channel for evolution?
<rigved> micha_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/notify-send.1.html and http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/12/ubuntu-notify-send/. Hope this helps
<ceo> am need make short cut key: win + r = terminal how can i make it?
<zelev> Hi guys, what is the difference between a kernel that ends with generic-pae VS on that ends with generic ?
<ceo> ----------------------ANY FROM INDONESIA-------------------------------------
<_cronus_> ceo, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<ceo> ----------------------ANY FROM INDONESIA-------------------------------------
<ceo> _cronus_=> thanks am try that 1st
<bugarmy> !pae | zelev
<ubottu> zelev: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ruan> !ot | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zelev> ubottu: Thank you, so it´s not necessary on a netbook with 1gb of RAM..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Potato> !evolution
<boun> hello i search a toturial for communicate Debian host with VM in kvm
<prabhu> how to know the internal workings of ubuntu
<zelev> bugarmy: thank you
<micha_> rigved: will check that, thanks
<rigved> micha_: you are welcome
<sudipta> <prabhu>u mean the kernel?
<prabhu> yeah kind of
<ceo> _cronus_=> how to make win + r = terminal
<sudipta> <prabhu>well its free and u can get it from net
<ruan> prabhu: a manual, the source, or a log?
<bugarmy> ceo: you were told already
<nishant> what are the software available for reducing screen brightness beyond whats permitted by the laptop keys ?  are there softwares ? i would like to reduce the brightness as per my wish
<ceo> bugarmy=> am need make some keyboard shortcut
<prabhu> i want to know how ubuntu works like its scheduling algorithms
<prabhu> etc
<ruan> nishant: yes, System > Preferences > Monitors
<ceo> like win + r = termial
<ceo> how i make it bugarmy
<ceo> clear
<bugarmy> ceo: scroll a bit
<sudipta> <prabhu>get the kernel man go to kernel.org
<prabhu> hmmm will it contain about those algorithms?
<ceo> am have done it bugarmy but am need costume shortcut
<sudipta> <prabhu>yes sched.c
<prabhu> yeah i went ter wat to do now
<nishant> ruan , I dont see options to reduce screen brightness
<sudipta> <prabhu>just download it
<prabhu> and then?
<ruan> nishant: hold on
<nishant> i cant see option to reduce the laptop brightess other than the usual Laptop keys , this is a zer one zg5 btw .
<ruan> nishant: there is a way
<sudipta> <prabhu>then go through it....u'll find all
<lusmus__> what rss reader would you recommend?
<ceo> all am have done do it
<prabhu> thank you i check it out now :)
<ceo> thanks 4 all...
<chairmao> is there any software like teracopy for linux?
<ruan> nishant: which graphics vendor? nvidia, ati, or intel?
<nishant> prabhu, you from mumbai
<Yoinx> not really chair, you could try ultracopier
<maniax> who
<Yoinx> but, its not an actual copy replacement like teracopy is for windows
<nishant> intel ruan has to be inbuilt I dont think this netbook has GFX
<chairmao> thanks, it's something that bugs me! thanks alot
<prabhu> nope am from tamil nadu
<ruan> !brightness
<ruan> hmm
<ceo> please link for used run application command
<ceo> am need reference
<Potato> how do i retrieve new emails from evolution?
<ruan> ceo: run application command?
<nishant> Nice prabhu  , one of my  friend from mumbai is there with same name
<prabhu> sudipta how to learn totally , like do we have tutorial for working of kernel
<prabhu> cool nishant where ya frm
<Yoinx> what are you talking about ceo/
<Yoinx> you mean ./ ?
<ceo> ruan=> yes, like open termial the command is gnome-terminal
<nishant> bangalore , are you  a student ?
<itaylor57> Potato: press the send/receive button
<ceo> the command alt + f2
<ruan> ceo: alt F2?
<prabhu> yeah i am a student
<sudipta> <prabhu>yeah there r a  lot....search in google
<ceo> yes ruan
<jm_2> bonjour tous le monde j'aimerai me connecté la irc.hackerzvoice.net comment dois je faire svp
<prabhu> hmmm i dono where to start
<ruan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nishant> ruan, did you figure anything
<maniax> hello there
<Yoinx> you could get synapse, then just hit ctrl + space and start typing what you want... it should finish it off for you
<ceo> ruan=> am need all comand of alt + f2 (ex: gnome-termial = open terminal, ex: xkill = for kill program / windows) am need the ref
<maniax> can anyone tell me, how to make ubuntu run faster?
<prabhu> what ya doing ruan in bangalore?
<ceo> maniax=> how much ram do you have ?
<ruan> prabhu: ?
<prabhu> @maniax remove unwanted process running behind
<Yoinx> ceo,  http://oreilly.com/linux/command-directory/
<prabhu> are you a student ruan
<Yoinx> you could've just googled "linux commands"
<maniax> ceo : i have 1 GB (DDR 1)
<nishant> ruan is not from bang , its me :) working here ...what about u
<nishant> ruan did you find any resources ?
<prabhu> sry
<Potato> itaylor57, it is trying to pull everything...and so far it has pulled 15 (from past 15 min). I only need newest ones. Isthere anyway to control how many mails i can retrieve?
<prabhu> am bit confused lol
<prabhu> am doing my under graduation
<nishant> haha
<nishant> nice , engineering
<ceo> maniax=> you need install ubuntu tweake
<prabhu> where ya work?
<hiexpo> are lucidrepos down
<onur_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless connection. yesterday it was working perfectly but my ethernet was down. when i asked about my problem. they said disable the ipv6 and it worked. but today my wireless is down, also when i want to make a wireless connection it brokes ethernet connection too and dmesh returns me "eth0 link up" continiously. i also have problem with the network manager, it is preventing me to make any kind of connection. so i uninstalled i
<onur_> t. would you please help me about those issues?
<ruan> nishant: system > preferences > power management?
<rigved> prabhu: take the conversation to ot
<ruan> nishant: not sure
<ceo> maniax=> open this link ubuntu-tweak.com
<maniax> @ceo : i have install it, but i don't understand how to use it
<Potato> the figure runs into thousands
<Potato> total emails i meant
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to enable logging for fcron periodical command scheduler ?
<prabhu> ok i have to learn kernels working
<prabhu> can i tweak something with my ubuntu kernel?
<hiexpo> are the lucid repos down
<itaylor57> Potato: not that i am aware of
<ruan> nishant: ok i found something
<ccvvcc> is it possible to create custom log file to any app? so it will save automatically every output presented on the screen of the program?
<maniax> @ceo : thanks for the link :)
<ruan> nishant: go to ubuntu software center, search monitor settings
<sudipta> <prabhu>before that u need to understand it
<ceo> oke
<rigved> prabhu: yes you can but you will not receive support for that new kernel here, maybe #ubuntu-kernel or #kernel
<Potato> okk ..anyone else.. please
<bassharmo> Got a problem: Download centre, Synaptic, Update manager are not able to download anything. Internet connection it's working fine with everything else. Any ideas?
<Yoinx> whats the problem potato?
<cg2916> Does anyone remember the system requirements for Ubuntu 4.10? (I want it on my old computer)
<ruan> hiexpo: i doubt it, the mirror might be down
<wieser> hi guys, does anybody know, if there's a channel for mechanical software
<prabhu> @sudipta ...okay where to understand it
<rigved> bassharmo: are you getting any errors?
<ruan> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<prabhu> or where to start understanding it
<cg2916> ok
<prabhu> @rigved tat's ok ...
<sudipta> <prabhu>what?what where?
<ruan> bassharmo: go to system > administration > software sources, download from: choose different server
<ruan> bassharmo: i had the same problem today
<prabhu> @sudipta u said tat u have tat sched.c file in kernel no? i found tat
<bassharmo> thanks ruan
<prabhu> but i cant find the same thing in my system
<sudipta> <prabhu> yup
<ccvvcc> is it possible to create custom log file to any app? so it will save automatically every output presented on the screen of the program?
<ruan> ok, the count of people having that problem today is 5
<rigved> prabhu: Linux Kernel in a Nutshell. google that. it's a free book. donwload it. read it. it'll help you get started
<hiexpo> ruan, because i am getting this  hash sum mismatch
<ruan> hiexpo: oh
<prabhu> @rigved thank u:) i try it out
<hiexpo> ruan, is that a repos problem or my system
<_cronus_> ccvvcc, do you want to save the output of a command line app to a file?
<patrols1> hi every one,
<Potato> Yoinx, i m trying to retrive my mails from hotmail .. it s taking long time and that too on old ones...I've more than 2 thousand emails ..I want to receive only the newer ones or better if I can control which 1 to fetch and which 1 to not
<ccvvcc> no
<ruan> hiexpo: sudo apt-get update    try that
<rigved> bassharmo: when you go to the choose server window, click on choose best server and choose that.
<Potato> Yoinx, im using evoution
<hiexpo> ruan, thats what i was running and getting that error
<ccvvcc> i want to save the output of terminal includint applications run by it
<ruan> hiexpo: oh
<crazyzhang> 你们好
<ruan> !cn | crazyzhang
<ubottu> crazyzhang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ruan> if that is chinese
<bugarmy> ruan: yes
<Kakurady> That is Chinese.
<Kakurady> Although, kinda un-Chinese-ish...
<ruan> sometimes i find it difficult to distinguish between chinese/japanese
<bugarmy> ruan: ah
<Kakurady> They share many characters.
<_cronus_> ccvvcc, how about redirecting the output of bash? you could use "tee" for it
<Yoinx> Potato, unfortunately I don't know of any settings in evolution that would make it not syn your entire mail....
<bassharmo> rigved: Just got "Spain" and "Main" (i'm translating from spanish) I'm switch from Spain to Main
<prabhu> @rigved so how did ya expertise  in linux
<Yoinx> What you *could* do is move all the mail on the server out of the inbox into a folder, then set evolution up to only download subscribed folders (perhaps)
<Potato> thanks yoinx for responding
<rigved> bassharmo: ok. if that fails, run the choose best server test again.
<Yoinx> np, doubt that's really a solution for you though.
<bassharmo> Thank you guys, everything working fine now.
<laserbeam> guys.... I'm having some dbus memory leaks... can anyone here help?
<rigved> prabhu: by experimenting with various options till you understand what each does.
<Yoinx> laserbeam, why? If your memory is leaking... you'd just forget anyway. :p
<laserbeam> = )) good one Yoinx
<_cronus_> ccvvcc, screen has logging capabilities also
<bassharmo> rigved: Did not know that option, thank you for your help. Ubuntu has an excellent community!
<shubbar> i don't like samba share, some application i tried cannot access it
<Yoinx> Is it for something you're writing, or something you downloaded?
<laserbeam> nah... well... memory used by dbus got to 130 MB in 2 hrs of uptime
<ccvvcc> thanks
<prabhu> but that book says its for installing and configuring not the programming aspects
<rigved> bassharmo: you are welcome. don't forget to spread the ubuntu worm to your friends, family etc.
<rigved> laserbeam: ask in #dbus
<nishant> how do I install the driver for my LCD ? I think its using the generic one . Mine is a netbook - Acer
<bassharmo> rigvedd: I'll keep working at that!
<laserbeam> ow... awesome rigved ... didn't know that channel existed
<yuzodo> bassharmo, check my PM
<prabhu> but that book says its for installing and configuring not the programming aspects
<rigved> prabhu: read that first. you'll learn a thing or two about the kernel. then move on to http://tldp.org. you'll find a lot of documentation there
<prabhu> okay :)
<jnbptst> hello
<sourav> hey
<jnbptst> I need a bit of help
<jnbptst> I tried last night but no-one was really able to help
<hiexpo> does anyone know it the ubuntu repos down i am having an issue with updating my system getting hash sum mismatch
<nishant> !lcd
<ElNota> hiexpo: It works fine for me
<nishant> !driver
<ruan> !drivers
<Yoinx> mine worked fine updating within the last 10 minutes hiexpo
<nishant> thanks ruan , I wonder how I can install the LCD drivers specific to my laptop ?
<bugarmy> !hardware | nishant
<ubottu> nishant: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jnbptst> I need to find a way to automatically identify, within a very large folder, the subfolders that would have the same name on a file-insensitive system
<hiexpo> ElNota,  what what be causing me this problem
<jnbptst> I need to prevent errors while migrating my data to a mac
<nishant> ty
<Yoinx> hiexpo, try changing your server maybe?
<ElNota> Yeah, I always use Main Server, it works fine
<hiexpo> Yoinx, what you mean changemy server
<Yoinx> I'm on 'Server for United States' atm, and it's working fine
<ruan> i had about 5 servers in my area so i just switched
<Yoinx> hiexpo, system > administration > sources list
<ruan> software sources
<hiexpo> Yoinx, ok in there
<stas> привет
<ElNota> !ru | stas
<ubottu> stas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Yoinx> you have a spot for "download from" you should have at least a 'main' and some sort of 'local'
<Yoinx> toggle them, and see if you can download
<Yoinx> or go to 'other' and try some mirrors at random
<prabhu> when will ubuntu 11.04 will get released
<ruan> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<prabhu> yeah
<ruan> prabhu: see above
<prabhu> cool
<Yoinx> prabhu, you can download nightly builds of it now... but its not stable yet.
<prabhu> alpha release?
<ruan> alpha/betaish
<Yoinx> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ if you're interested.
<bhavesh> erm can I ask a small c++ help here?
<Hedgehog456> if i start compiz, will it become my permanent window manager?
<Yoinx> you can toggle back hedgehog
<ylmfos> 有中国人吗？
<bhavesh> how can I make my screen pause.. I used getch(); earlier in windows but in g++ I cannot use getch.. whats a substitute for that?
<prabhu> actually i found a bug with ubuntu
<Yoinx> did you submit it?
<ruan> bhavesh: you could try in #c++
<prabhu> when i open a folder with image viewer for one time and if i open the folder again t opens with image viewer
<ruan> 700 people in the channel iirc
<Chapati> hi
<prabhu> it can be solved by again opening with file manager
<Yoinx> are checking the "always open" or "remember my select" (cant think of the check box)
<Gavzorz> fun fun >>
<Yoinx> that's checked by default?
<MeanEYE> !jp | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest36171> пля, hello
<mrdeb> has anyone noticed that 10.10 has better sound quality over 10.04
<Potato> hi Chapati
<mrdeb> what is the reason for this
<oneliner> after altering /etc/environment do i need to "flush" the environment variables?
<ruan> is it jp or is it chinese? again im confused
<prabhu> but the thing is why ubuntu is taking it in such a way that a folder which should be always opened with file manager , isn't it?
<Chapati> whenever i boot ubuntu on my (asus) laptop, the graphics fail. i get a scratchy screen and cannot do anything. any way to fix this?
<MeanEYE> ruan: I thought it's japanese, but chinese is possible as well :/ kanji are quite the same
<ruan> yep
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with my wireless broadcom network card? At first it was listing my wireless card as, "not managed"... so I decided to sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms   and now it's missing from the network manager device list =\
<ruan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<prabhu> @Chapati is it happening only for linux or for windows os too?
<ugliefrog> do ssd hard drives work with ubuntu?
<Chapati> prabhu: only ubuntu. i have another usb with backtrack and it loaded and installed fine
<Aikar> rythymbox is way too buggy :/ cant wait for Ubuntu One store in banshee
<_cronus_> jnbptst, "find -type d | tr  '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]'|uniq -c|less " might help. just check the count to be greater than 1
<ruan> !ssd
<ruan> !teach | ubottu
<prabhu> @chapati then try downloading appropriate graphics driver for ur system
<Aikar> I bought music last night and some are still stuck on "Transferring to your Ubuntu One Storage", most say download complete, yet none of the music is under "Purchased from Ubuntu One"
<ylmfos> 娘希匹
<Chapati> ic
<Yoinx> aikar, try #ubuntu-one (i think's the channel)
<mrdeb> did you buy music from the store?
<MeanEYE> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<prabhu> @chapati or if u dono how to do it
<Aikar> yes
<Jonta_> Microsurvey: Easiest and second-easiest (and 3rd, 4th etc. if you want) mousemovement? (up, down etc.) /msg please. Thanks.
<MeanEYE> ruan: it's chinese
<Guest76997> Hello need help
<prabhu> @chapati just go to desktop ,right click ,choose background preferences
<ruan> MeanEYE: looks like it
<MeanEYE> ruan: I had to check... :D
<MeanEYE> Guest76997:
<MeanEYE> Guest76997: shoot!
<prabhu> @chapati select visual effects
<Jonta_> Guest76997: State your problem
<ShaZ> Hmm...
<prabhu> @chapati then select extra
<prabhu> @chapati if u dont have graphics driver installed it will automatically ask u to install
<Chapati> ok
<Guest76997> getting error message cat: /sys/module/p80211/parameters/wlan_wext_write: No such file or directory FATAL: Module p80211 not found. Failed to load p80211.ko.
<administrator_> hello
<MeanEYE> ello
<Guest76997> can someone point me in the right direction
<prabhu> @guest for what?
<Guest76997> cat: /sys/module/p80211/parameters/wlan_wext_write: No such file or directory
<Guest76997> FATAL: Module p80211 not found.
<Guest76997> Failed to load p80211.ko.
<Yoinx> he posted the error
<prabhu> wait
<Yoinx> guest, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270055 here's a "SOLVED" for your exact error.
<Guest76997> ok thank you very much
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with my wireless broadcom network card? At first it was listing my wireless card as, "not managed"... so I decided to sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms   and now it's missing from the network manager device list =\
<Yoinx> just let us know if your problem isnt the same
<jnbptst> _cronus_: thanks but it doesn't give me much conclusive results
<ruan> !broadcom | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<prabhu> is tat a problem with wireless?
<Yoinx> ill, did you try the message ruan's giving your from the bot?
<illmortal> ya.. that's not helping out my issue...
<ruan> hmm
<illmortal> of course.
<Yoinx> just have to ask :p
<prabhu> lol
<Yoinx> Is your card showing when you do "lspci"
<Jorge> hello, i am recently having trouble playing avi files. an error pops up saying to insert ubuntu studio 10.10. I have macbuntu install on my computer
<jnbptst> _cronus_: actually, you are my hero. THANKS
<Jonta_> Jorge: What error?
<illmortal> Yes, it does, Yoinx
<prabhu> @Jorge i think you have mounted ubuntu image
<Hedgehog456> does ubuntu default-use metacity?
<ruan> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 243 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ruan> optional
<prabhu> @Jorge try right clicking the avi  and open with movie player
<hiexpo> ok i changed itto themain server and i am still getting this http://pastebin.com/B1yTNWPu
<Jorge> i did
<Yoinx> can you copy/paste the line for it ill?
<Hedgehog456> what is the default WM then?
<illmortal> When I activate the broadcom wireless card, it appears in network manager.. but reads, "device not managed"
<hiexpo> i have never ever had thisproblem before
<ruan> Hedgehog456: it might actually be default
<Hedgehog456> i think it is...
<Jonta_> Jorge: What error?
<ruan> Hedgehog456: i have it installed, but i dont remember installing it
<illmortal> Yoinx: http://pastebin.com/0tMBfLZb
<prabhu> @Jorge was it running properly before?
<Jorge> no
<Jorge> i just started using it rite now
<ruan> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 506 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<_cronus_> jnbptst, it should list the folders that have the same name - a good place to start
<sveint> is there an own channel for natty discussion?
<prabhu> @jorge hmmm then try getting codecs for video to play
<ruan> Hedgehog456: i think everything in component main is preinstalled
<ruan> !natty | sveint
<ubottu> sveint: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<_cronus_> jnbptst, you can then  check for files with the same name (omitting the -type d)
<Yoinx> and you're on 10.10 ill?
<sveint> thank you
<illmortal> actually 10.04... would it be better to upgrade Ubuntu?
<Jorge> prabhu : i did, but when i try, a message pops out saying that Ubuntu Stuio 10.10 is required
<Raydiation> hi im looking for the kde 4.6 wallpaper in the biggest resolution possible, if someone could upload it id be gratefull
<cg2916> I used WUBI to install ubuntu inside windows, and when I restarted and booted into ubuntu, i get a flashinmg white caret
<prabhu> @jorge do you see any hard disk like icons got mounted in desktop?
<ruan> cg2916: for how long now?
<cg2916> ruan: about 5 minutes
<cg2916> i could type into it
<brontosaurusrex> Jorge: you may want to use VLC or smplayer, or install ubuntu restricted areas
<ruan> cg2916: hmm
<Jorge> prabhu: only a usb flash drive
<jnbptst> _cronus_: got it. it is exactly what I needed, thanks so much
<areeda> I get this occasionally and it somehow fixes itself if I type a return or a control-c
<cg2916> ruan: i did use a virtual cd drive for wubi
<prabhu> @jorge have ya plugged in any pen drives?
<ruan> cg2916: looks like a failed boot
<Jorge> yes
<brontosaurusrex> Jorge: also note that there is gazzilion option on what might be inside a certain avi, google for 'mediainfo' - they have ubuntu debs as well
<prabhu> @jorge hmmm do you have mp3 files?
<cg2916> ruan: in that case, what should i do
<Jorge> nope
<ruan> cg2916: im not sure about wubi :S
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Yoinx> burg's prettier ;)
<Yoinx> But, it needs grub2 anyway
<prabhu> i am asking it because once u have it and on playing it will lead you to have download codecs
<cg2916> ruan: do you know what wubi is?
<prabhu> which in turn will solve your avi problems
<ruan> cg2916: yes
<cg2916> ruan: ok
<hiexpo> ok i see nooneis gonna help me with this problem with thesources so i can not upodate or do anything on this computer now
<ruan> cg2916: im just not very experienced with wubi
<cg2916> ruan: well, i wanted ubuntu over crappy vista
<illmortal> Yoinx am I better off just updating from 10.04LTS to 10.10?
<ruan> cg2916: i've heard of problems with wubi
<cg2916> ruan: ok
<ruan> cg2916: you can dual boot ubuntu
<Yoinx> ahh sorry ill, i sent you something in a message
<Yoinx> and nah, you souldnt need to.
<cg2916> ruan: how?
<Yoinx> what does your /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf file say?
<illmortal> let me check.
<ruan> cg2916: instead of using wubi, you could use a livecd to install
<ruan> cg2916: or a liveusb
<cg2916> ruan: can i make my own?
<Yoinx> ruan, wubi is the livecd
<Yoinx> its what runs when you load it in windows...
<ruan> Yoinx: no, wubi is windows installed for ubuntu
<ruan> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Yoinx> yeah, its on the livecd as well.
<cg2916> ruan: i have windows, wubi runs in windows
<ugliefrog> MIC CHECK
<Yoinx> if you boot up the cd in windows, wubi launches.
<ruan> Yoinx: yes, but if you boot up the cd, it doesnt install with wubi
<cg2916> ruan: yes it does
<Yoinx> sorry, I meant launch. But yeah, I wouldn't use wubi either.
<prabhu> actually wubi is for checking out how ubuntu is ...its like a promo for ubuntu :)
<illmortal> Yoinx:
<jnbptst> _cronus_: is there any way to save the output in a txt file for easy search?
<illmortal> [main]
<ruan> cg2916: livecd install is different from wubi install
<illmortal> plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
<Yoinx> Nah, he means if you actually boot the computer off it.
<illmortal> no-auto-default=00:22:15:9c:a4:8a,00:22:15:9c:8f:1f,
<FloodBot2> illmortal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illmortal> [ifupdown]
<illmortal> managed=false
<cg2916> ruan: ok, where do i get a livecd
<bhavesh> I <3 ubuntu :)
<hiexpo> ok when i changed my server from us to main it stopped some of the errors but still getting some hash sum mismatch errors on a fewoftheubuntu sites how do i fix this and what caused it
<ruan> cg2916: you burn the iso to a cd OR you copy the iso's contents to a usb
<ruan> flash drive
<ruan> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<prabhu> @Jorge try installing vlc player and play files
<_cronus_> jnbptst, remove the | less at the end and put a redirection to a file ( > somefile.lst)
<cg2916> ruan: i did burn the iso to a cd, it loads wubi
<prabhu> yeah it will if u use in windows
<ruan> cg2916: boot off the cd
<Jonta_> prabhu: Poke
<cg2916> ok
<prabhu> @jona lol
<prabhu> @jonta
<jnbptst> _cronus_: so that would be find -type d | tr  '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]'|uniq -c|  > somefile.lst   ?
<bhavesh> just bring up the boot screen and u are done :D
<prabhu> @cg2916 but if u have pen drive it will be lot more easier
<bhavesh> yes
<prabhu> @cg2916 u dont need to waste a cd
<ruan> yeh. i tried to boot off usb but my motherboard refused
<cg2916> prabhu: will I need to format my usb?
<ruan> cg2916: i doubt it, just put everything in a different folder though
<prabhu> @cg2916 not necessary if u have enough space
<_cronus_> jnbptst, find -type d | tr  '[:lower:]' '[:upper:]'|uniq -c > somefile.lst
<cg2916> ok
<prabhu> @cg2916 cool
<jnbptst> _cronus_: thanks!
<ruan> i think i should've disabled hard drive boot when i tried usb
<ruan> in bios
<prabhu> @ruan u dont need to disable , just change the priority
<ruan> prabhu: i did
<ruan> prabhu: with 2 usbs
<ruan> and 3 different usb creators
<prabhu> @yeah good
<prabhu> @ruan but u dint get ?
<ruan> prabhu: nope, i couldnt boot off my usb
<hiexpo> ok i can not seem to find an answer for this problem so now ubuntu has become completely useless to me so i am going have to do a reinstall pof some distro
<omikron4> for those who have lost MBR after winthows install I've developed an aplication which recover grub 2 and for those never actualize ubuntu nor install any other a aplication (loosing root password) It s in spanish language until I'll know much more english... I hope you'll never need it. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<prabhu> @ruan u have startup disk creater?
<hiexpo> maybe it is time to try mint
<ruan> prabhu: wanted to use that but when i chose the iso nothing happened
<ruan> prabhu: but it doesnt matter now, i've used a livecd install
<prabhu> @ruan oki
<prabhu> @ruan but try using usb, learning experience
<hiexpo> does noone know why i am getting this hash sum mismatch when trying to update or upgrade my software
<ruan> hiexpo: have you tried sudo apt-get check?
<hiexpo> ruan, no let me see
<prabhu> or sudo apt-get update
<ruan> yeah he tried sudo apt-get update
<amp_> hi
<prabhu> hmmm
<prabhu> hi
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get update is giving me those errors
<yuzodo> hey amp_
<ruan> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<hiexpo> still sameproblem
<erUSUL> hiexpo: a single warning ( not error ) that probably will go away in a day or two has made ubuntu *useless* for you ? ¬.¬
<Yoinx> hiexpo,  is it just one repo that's doing it when you do it from the command line, or all of them?
<erUSUL> the paste he provided is about the partner repo.
<_cronus_> hiexpo, try software sources > authentication > restore default
<erUSUL> he/she
<black_> hello, need help with the backtrack in ubuntu please got the repo and gpg keys
<erUSUL> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> black_, use the backtrack channel not here
<Jonta_> Still might be applicable for Ubuntu as well though
<bazhang> nope
<Jonta_> Not necessarily BT-specific
<prabhu> yup
<Jonta_> No?
<bazhang> not supported here
<ruan> repos are different
<ugliefrog> ubottu | ugliefrog
<hiexpo> _cronus_, now ifi do restoredefaults is thisgonna deleted all the other stuff i have added like mediabuntu
<guest> where does ubuntu store user "startup applications" ie preferences->startup applications ?
<Jonta_> Reading the question again, probably not
<ugliefrog> ubottu ssd
<ruan> guest: preferences > startup applications...
<guest> yes..
<guest> but from bash
<_cronus_> hiexpo, it shouldn't
<Jonta_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<hiexpo> ok
<jnbptst> _cronus_: that formula wouldn't work for names that are similar because of accents right?
<guest> ive added a startup script that wont allow me to load gnome
<guest> so i need the actual script locations
<ruan> init?
<jnbptst> _cronus_: it wouldn't identify an e from an é or a è?
<Rizzo> hey
<guest> mm.. they are user level, i think they are running from home/user/?
<phoenixsampras> help please
<_cronus_> jnbptst, no. just uppercase and lowercase
<ruan> phoenixsampras: yes?
<prabhu> what help?
<hiexpo> _cronus_, nope still the same look http://pastebin.com/XvVJc6Hg
<_cronus_> jnbptst, does mac see then as equal?
<delac> going to upgrade from lucid to maveric. have previously removed unneeded pacjages such as indicator-me and ubuntuone-stuff. Are they going to be reinstalled automatically on upgrade? Should I reinstall them before I upgrade to avoid any possible problems at upgrade?
<jnbptst> _cronus_: not sure
<prabhu> @delac no need
<bian> hi
<yuzodo> hey bian
<prabhu> hi
<phoenixsampras> help please
<patholio> afternoon all
<hiexpo> erUSUL, it is not warnings it is errors
<bian> how  long have you used ubuntu?
<yuzodo> hey
<delac> prabhu: ok, thanks
<ruan> me, 1 month
<prabhu> :)
<prabhu> i am using for one year
<EricSon12331> hi there i was looking forward to setup a full encrypted ubuntu 10.10 using this script " http://readm3.org/os/ubuntu/full-disk-encryption-lvm-luks.sh "
<jnbptst> _cronus_: just checked, it seems so
<_cronus_> hiexpo, how about aptitude update?
<EricSon12331> and the ubuntu-live-session
<oneliner> ok so after altering the path environment variable in /etc/environment the login user can uses it but sudo dosent seem to find apps listed in its path, any ideas why sudo dosent handle the same path as user?
<hiexpo> let me try
<EricSon12331> but after i checked the dm-crypt wiki i found out, that dm-crypt has 2-factor-authentication...
<Jonta_> guest: Couldn't you start up GNOME manually? Then change it from there?
<bhavesh> Why do I always get "Waiting for Jockey-backend to end"? when I try to install anything from software centre?
<EricSon12331> and after googling a bit, i found this here " http://lfde.org "
<Bamboo> 你们到底在干吗啊 我不是很懂哦
<STALKER> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ruan> !cn | Bamboo
<ubottu> Bamboo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ExplodingPiglets> Are there any animation programs that save as SWF files?
<STALKER> hi all
<bhavesh> I cannot install anything becoz of Jockey-backend...
<panfist> my computer won't boot into newer kernel versions. the latest version of ubuntu that it boots into is 9.10, but if i upgrade that, it does not work. 10.04 or 10.10 live cds do not work, either
<bhavesh> searched everywhere.. the results are mostly useless
<Yoinx> hiexpo,  just wait a little while. Every search I do for your problem says it clears up.
<panfist> basically if i install from 9.10 and always choose the oldest kernel version from grub, it works
<Jonta_> ExplodingPiglets: Ktoon?
<lordjj> Hi, can someone tell me how to disable Write Caching on my External USB Hard Drive in Ubuntu? Also will this disable it locally on my machine, or will it affect the external HDD such that wherever I connect it write caching will be disabled?
<hiexpo> Yoinx, ok
<bhavesh> All I have to do is restart ubuntu to install it...
<Yoinx> most of us are probably on maverick, so we're using different repos.
<Bamboo> Yoinx,ok
<ExplodingPiglets> sudo apt-get install ktoon
<ExplodingPiglets> er
<ExplodingPiglets> I thought my cursor was in the terminal lol
<Jonta_> ^^
<phonex01> hello guys , anyone know a good video editing software working under ubuntu i mean something like sony vegas ?
<Bamboo> most of us are probably on maverick,so we're using different repos.
<ExplodingPiglets> wtf
<ExplodingPiglets>  The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ExplodingPiglets>   ktoon
<ExplodingPiglets> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<ExplodingPiglets> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ExplodingPiglets> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<FloodBot2> ExplodingPiglets: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuzodo> phonex01, Kdenlive
<ExplodingPiglets> ooops
<prabhu> bye guys
<_cronus_> jnbptst, how many accents are there?
<ExplodingPiglets> sorry, I thought it would post on one line
<Jonta_> ExplodingPiglets: Google errormessage?
<Yoinx> exploding, are you on lucid too?
<ExplodingPiglets> k
<Bamboo> bye everyone
<ExplodingPiglets> yes I am
<phonex01> yuzodo is it good software ?
<oneliner> ok so sudo not using environment path from /etc/environment , any thoughs on why?
<Bamboo> I must go to bed
<Yoinx> can you do "sudo apt-get update"
<Jonta_> Gah, can never remember what version is most current
<yuzodo> yeah phonex01
<Jonta_> Hm, M isn't it
<Yoinx> you're probably getting the same hash mismatches as hiexpo
<panfist> i can't even boot into newer kernel recovery modes
<Yoinx> could be something going on with the lucid repos.
<ruan> phonex01: there are several, but PiTiVi is sufficient for me
<lordjj> Can someone tell me how to disable Write Caching on my External USB Hard Drive in Ubuntu? Also will this disable it locally on my machine, or will it affect the external HDD such that wherever I connect it write caching will be disabled?
<Bamboo> could be something going on with the lucid repos.
<oneliner> how can i make ls show .file ?
<Yoinx> lol bamboo, copying me?
<Jonta_> oneliner: -a
<jnbptst> _cronus_ well it's my Music folder that's proving buggy, and unfortunately as a DJ I have music from all over the world that includes weird scandinavian, brasilian and french accents
<Jonta_> oneliner: Even better: -A
<ExplodingPiglets> ok I installed swftools but when I type it in the terminal it says "command unknown"
<Bamboo> how can i make ls show
<Jonta_> oneliner: man ls
<ExplodingPiglets> "command not found
<oneliner> thanks Jonta_
<ExplodingPiglets> How do I open it?
<Bamboo> lord the mercy
<prabhu> @bamboo just type ls
<ruan> ExplodingPiglets: what is the exact name?
<ExplodingPiglets> swftools
<ruan> hold on, im going to try it myself
<Bamboo> i am a freshman
<_cronus_> jnbptst, could put a tr command to change these also
<prabhu> @bamboo tats ok
<ruan> not in ubuntu software center >_>
<_cronus_> jnbptst, but i cannot even type these on my keyboard
<cg2916> my liveusb isn't working
<Bamboo> ok thanks
<onur_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless connection. yesterday it was working perfectly but my ethernet was down. when i asked about my problem. they said disable the ipv6 and it worked. but today my wireless is down, also when i want to make a wireless connection it brokes ethernet connection too and dmesh returns me "eth0 link up" continiously. i also have problem with the network manager, it is preventing me to make any kind of connection. so i uninstalled i
<onur_> t. would you please help me about those issues?
<mrdeb> .face is something deleted or not saved. why?
<joep> Hi, has somebody information when a 64-bit version of lubuntu is expected? I need one urgently.
<ugliefrog> can any one see my text when i write...xchat acting wonkt
<ruan> ugliefrog: yes.
<jnbptst> _cronus_: damn
<ugliefrog> *wonky
<ruan> i use irssi
<Bamboo> i have a dream
<prabhu> @cg what happened?
<prabhu> @bamboo what dream?
<ruan> lol
<cg2916> my computer says my liveusb isn't bootable
<ruan> cg2916: is that the exact error?
<Bamboo> make love with a special girl
<bazhang> Bamboo, stop that
<ruan> lol^
<Bamboo> why
<cg2916> ruan: i can't remember, but i think so
<BluesKaj> !ot | Bamboo
<ubottu> Bamboo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Bamboo, this is ubuntu support only
<prabhu> @cg hmmm try formatting the pen drive
<_cronus_> jnbptst, but since you haven't typed these ,I don't think there will be a problem.
<ruan> cg2916: try unetbootin usb creator
<prabhu> @bazhang lol
<bazhang> prabhu, ?
<prabhu> @bazhang u said tat this is ubuntu support only no tat was good :)
<onur_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless connection. yesterday it was working perfectly but my ethernet was down. when i asked about my problem. they said disable the ipv6 and it worked. but today my wireless is down, also when i want to make a wireless connection it brokes ethernet connection too and dmesh returns me "eth0 link up" continiously. i also have problem with the network manager, it is preventing me to make any kind of connection. so i uninstalled i
<onur_> t. would you please help me about those issues?
<Matr|x> my ubuntu lost sound
<jnbptst> _cronus_: alright, I'm giving it a try now. I cleaned things up on my HDD and now trying to move things to my mac with Unison. Hopefully it should return more useful error messages than Finder if things go wrong
<Bamboo> i will not do it again
<ruan> Matr|x: have you checked sound prefs?
<Matr|x> yes
<Matr|x> ruan yes
<jnbptst> _cronus_: sorry external HD not HDD
<Matr|x> i chiked evry thing and not working
<gizmobay> How do you make an Ipod work with 10.10?
<Matr|x> ebry thing is alright
<Matr|x> but not working
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ruan> HDD = HD, same thing
<Yoinx> onur_,  what wireless card?
<prabhu> @matrix try getting audio codecs
<prabhu> @matrix or u might have muted
<Jonta_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matr|x> i had sound and evry thing was so cool
<Jonta_> Hm
<Matr|x> wait
<Jonta_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Matr|x> pulseaudio
<Matr|x> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Matr|x> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<onur_> Yoinx: where will i look that. i am using laptop
<Yoinx> lspci should list it
<prabhu> hmmm does it say tat u r packages are broken?
<gizmobay> I have 4th gen. No workey?
<azizLIGHTS> how do i restart sshd without losing connectionhow do i restart sshd (im connected via ssh to issue this command)
<Bamboo> lol
<Matr|x> pulseaudio
<Matr|x> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Matr|x> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Matr|x> neo@Sys:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Matr|x> [sudo] password for neo:
<FloodBot2> Matr|x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|x>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ]
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: do not think is possible
<twois10> anyone tried "Intel® Parallel Studio XE 2011 for Linux" free version, the non-commercial use. are there limitations?
<prabhu> @matrix hmmm does it say tat u r packages are broken?
<onur_> Yoinx: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<leaveboy> asd
<leaveboy> shit
<panfist> my computer won't boot into newer kernel versions. the latest version of ubuntu that it boots into is 9.10, but if i upgrade that, it does not work. 10.04 or 10.10 live cds do not work, either
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: ask in #openssh though. maybe there is some trick
<Yoinx> aziz... googling, first result. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936484
<panfist> basically if i install from 9.10 and always choose the oldest kernel version from grub, it works
<panfist> i can't even boot into newer kernel recovery modes
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings Everyone, i just installed (yesterday) Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix and was wondering if there was a way to hide the side dock that is always present on the left?
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, not yet, 11.04 will have that feature
<purav> hi, my ubuntu 10.04 crashes very frequently. i was monitoring the system using system monitor, and there it shows that all 4 of my CPUs crosses 90%, while running some apps like android emulator, and then soon the laptop shuts down. Can anyone help me fix this problem?
<RubenAlonzo> thank you purav, much appreciated
<Matr|x> no sound plz help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f3ba4d071a49de5c08a98457dbabc03dfcf4da6
<ExplodingPiglets> ok something weird keeps happening.
<ruan> purav: sounds like cpu overheating
<erUSUL> purav: overheating?
<Yoinx> onur_,  which verison of ubuntu are you on?
<ExplodingPiglets> Every time I open my downloads folder, my computer slows down big time
<ruan> purav: a system will usually force shutdown if it overheats
<Matr|x> no sound plz help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f3ba4d071a49de5c08a98457dbabc03dfcf4da6
<onur_> yoinx: 10.10
<ExplodingPiglets> Sometimes I can't even use xkill properly
<Matr|x> no sound plz help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f3ba4d071a49de5c08a98457dbabc03dfcf4da6
<Matr|x> no sound plz help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f3ba4d071a49de5c08a98457dbabc03dfcf4da6
<bazhang> Matr|x, once is enough
<Matr|x> sorry
<ugliefrog> anyone using a ssd with ubuntu and if so did you have any issues with installing ubuntu
<Matr|x> bazhang
<bazhang> ugliefrog, no
<Matr|x> i was here ystrdaY
<oneliner> why does sudo not use PATH?
<alabd> Good day all , how to re-install a driver that is in kernel ?
<purav> but what has overheating got to do with the %utilization of all 4 cores? and this happens only on ubuntu, my windows OS doesnt crash
<Matr|x> U TOLD ME TO make some thing  put that options snd-hda-intel model=hp [ in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Matr|x> then i restarted but still no sound
<Matr|x> bazhang
<bazhang> Matr|x, I told you no such thing
<RubenAlonzo> from a totally windows background, where is a good place to go and learn from a beginners perspective my way into Ubunto, terms like sudo and such, please.
<ugliefrog> ubottu ssd
<bazhang> !manual | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<erUSUL> !manual | RubenAlonzo
<onur_> is there a driver or something to reinstall
<_cronus_> jnbptst, good luck
<erUSUL> onur_: you can try « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic » and reboot
<purav> ruan, erUSUL: but what has overheating got to do with the %utilization of all 4 cores? and this happens only on ubuntu, my windows OS doesnt crash
<RubenAlonzo> thank you very much,ubotto. my emachines em250 netbook came with Win7 Starter but it was so slow is why i decided on Ubuntu and i am very impressed that everything worked out of the box, even built in webcam.
<onur_> ok, i will try. but i think the problem is beyond the wireless card. because my ethernet is crashing too
<erUSUL> purav: more utilization == more heat
<Yoinx> onur_,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/518818
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/518818)
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, also see my PM
<derango> hey there, I would like to reinstall some libraries on ubuntu, could you tell me how can I get to the library reinstalling software from terminal?
<purav> erUSUL: hmm, ok thank you :)
<erUSUL> purav: maybe the acpi drivers of linux or something else do not work well and the fans are not working properly? really dunno
<RubenAlonzo> thank you, yuzodo. i am still trying to navigate my way here and dont know where pm button is or how to view them
<axscode> hi guys i have the lated ubuntu, i wonder wheres the System->Preference->Login Window, i can only see Login Screen  what should i install to appear this?
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, what are you using to chat on here?
<erUSUL> derango: there is no such thing as library reinstalling  software
<Yoinx> onur_,  everyone on the bug report says that instally the latest driver here fixes it. http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<phoenixsampras> help please
<RubenAlonzo> pidgin if i am correct
<erUSUL> derango: libs come in packaqges like any other software. reinstall the apropiate packages packages
<Yoinx> erm, kernel rebuild
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, then there should be a separate tab/window with me, depending how you configured it to look like
<Matr|x> no sound plz help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f3ba4d071a49de5c08a98457dbabc03dfcf4da6
<derango> eurSUL, I recall something in gnome.. I have an issue with "libvdpau_nvidia.so" and I would like to reinstall libvdpau_nvidia - I could remove it, but I can not reinstall it with apt-get
<RubenAlonzo> actually i think it somehow opened up in Opera? i dont know how that happened
<erUSUL> !find libvdpau_nvidia.so
<ubottu> File libvdpau_nvidia.so found in nvidia-current
<axscode> hi guys i have the lated ubuntu, i wonder wheres the System->Preference->Login Window, i can only see Login Screen  what should i install to appear this?
<onur_> ok i will try them both
<onur_> thanks
<axscode> latest*
<overdarkm> ciao raga
<erUSUL> derango: File libvdpau_nvidia.so found in nvidia-current <<<
<yuzodo> no problem RubenAlonzo lol
<ruan> derango: sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-current ?
<RubenAlonzo> i am still learning, only been a day.
<yuzodo> :)
<derango> thanks guys, I will give that a go
<BluesKaj> RubenAlonzo, yes your "version" as detected by my query is the opera-irc plugin
<phoenixsampras> help please
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, so do you see it?
<erUSUL> Matr|x: can you run alsamixer in a terminal window? is anything muted?
<Matr|x> no any thing muted brother
<RubenAlonzo> thank you BlueKaj, but i dont see a pm window pop up or anything
<Matr|x> evry thing is up and very good
<xxanx> what is the best file system for linux?
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, how about a tab?
<ruan> Matr|x: good :)
<ruan> xxanx: ext4
<danda> hi
<Matr|x> but still no sound
<Matr|x> ruan
<Matr|x> :D
<xxanx> ruan: is that default for ubuntu?
<RubenAlonzo> lemme fish about a bit on the tabs to see if i can find it
<erUSUL> Matr|x: and in sound preferences? anything muted? is the right hardware selected in output tab ?
<ruan> !ext4
<yuzodo> k
<Matr|x> yes brother
<Matr|x> evry thing alright
<erUSUL> xxanx: ext4 is default
<Matr|x> i chiked evry thing
<xxanx> !ext4
<alabd> any opinion ?
<ruan> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Matr|x> all is up but no sound :(
<ruan> ext4 is the latest
<ruan> somehow not on ubottu
<danda> does anybody no how to setup SSH
<erUSUL> !sshd | danda
<ubottu> danda: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<wildc4rd> afternoon
<black_> Hello need help got backtrack repositories and need someone with first hand knowledge on those
<xxanx> ok is mdadm the only way to get raid 5 on ubuntu (software raid)
<erUSUL> !backtrack > black_
<ubottu> black_, please see my private message
<bazhang> black_, not here
<xxanx> !mdadm
<ruan> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7.1-1ubuntu16 (maverick), package size 231 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ruan> xxanx: software must be searched with !info [package]
<axscode> hi guys i have the latest ubuntu, i wonder wheres the System->Preference->Login Window, i can only see Login Screen  what should i install to appear this?
<nephlin> hello
<BluesKaj> !pidgin | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<xxanx> thanks ruan
<RubenAlonzo> lemme try this in pidgin, i hope to return shortly
<yuzodo> ok
<ruan> axscode: login screen is the same thing isn't it?
<xxanx> how does zfs compare to ubuntu. am trying to decide on OS for my file sevrer
<reval> does anyone have any experience with qtstalker? I don't even get how to put a stock into it =/
<xxanx> open solaris
<axscode> seems not ruan
<danda> erUSUL: I have a problem with the SSH client
<danda> can't connect a server
<danda> to a server
<erUSUL> danda: error message?
<cinnabarisland12> RT3090BC4 hardware finally working but won't connect to my netowkr, advice please?
<nitesh> is there an appindicator that shows net speed and cpu temp?
<ruan> nitesh: there is one that shows network activity
<axscode> ruan: login window where  you can modify the theme or gdm. and seems not the same with login screen
<nitesh> ruan, plz tell me
<BluesKaj> cinnabarisland12, tell us about
<BluesKaj> the hardware, ethernet or wifi, or ?
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ruan> nitesh: right click panel > add to panel > system monitor > right click system monitor > check network > uncheck CPU
<ruan> preferences ^
<danda> erUSUL: it works, I fixed it somehow:) thanks anyway
<cinnabarisland12> BluesKaj: it's a wifi netowkr and I can tell the hardware works (network thingy goes up and down when I tell it to connect) but it won't connect fo some reason
<phoenixsampras> help please
<BluesKaj> cinnabarisland12, have you right clicked on the "thingy"  most likely the network manager applet or nm-applet , to configure your wifi settings like encryption (wep or wpa) and pasword ?
<suee> yes ? phoenixsampras .
<cinnabarisland12> BluesKaj: yeah I used network manager, said connect to hidden wireless network, gave it the right WPA key and it just keeps going up and down and then eventually asks for the WPA key again
<BluesKaj> cinnabarisland12, "hidden wireless network" ?
<ohzie> cinnabarisland12: Make sure your router is plugged in and accepting connections
<cinnabarisland12> BluesKaj: yeah the network is hidden and ohzie: the routers on and accepting connections from win7 (on which I'm here)
<hannes__> hi. my login with gdm works, but fails under virtual console, but only with passwords containing special characters. can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> good, ohzie , you can guide him now , I have to go clear my driveway ...snowed last night , BBL.
<ohzie> :3
<sacarlson> xxanx: I see there is some support for raid with webmin http://michal.karzynski.pl/blog/2009/11/18/mdadm-gui-via-webmin/
<ohzie> cinnabarisland12: Make the wireless network not hidden, just so you can test whether or not you can see it on the linux machine, imo.
<yuzodo> welcome back Ruben :p
<erUSUL> xxanx: disk utilitie in system>admin> can configure raid 1 arrays in 10.04
<thevishy> hi
<twinkie_addict> anyone haveing issues with youtube videos looking redish ? flash works normaly elswher
<cinnabarisland12> ohzie: if it helps I was here yesterday with a similar problem that after a reboot ubuntu wouldn't connect to the network so it was working until I tried the 64bit version and sincethen it's been an uphill battle
<Guest96779> hi there yuzodo, thank you. it seems i cant get pidgin to come here for some reason, and now whenever i open Opera it comes directly here and not the browser
<cinnabarisland12> ohzie; I've since uninstalled the 64bit version and reinstalled the 32bit version countless times but to no avail
<Guest96779> i hope i didnt mess anything up
<yuzodo> oh
<yuzodo> nah
<yuzodo> can you see me now in a tab or something?
<coz_> hey guys
<sabayonweb_91982> hello
<Guest96779> no sir not yet, on the left panel i have, list rooms & join rooms, on the right panel i have all the names of present people in the room
<doodoo> is there a GUI driver management tool for open source ATI Drivers?
<Guest96779> in pidgin, what do i select to come here available options? i have options like yahoo messenger, aim, etc?
<bitgrazer> Can touchpad being wonky on ubuntu somehow contaminate windows?  my gut says no, but i have one that worked for a day on windows, then worked for a day on ubuntu, but now broke on ubuntu and when I go back to windows, is still broken.  I figure this is hardware, but is it possible it isn't?
<MeanEYE> Guest96779: IRC
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: oh hi MeanEYE, you'll remember mefrom yesterday, hopefully :P
<Guest96779> ok i will try again, and is there a certain server i type in irc? do i enter irc.freenode.net?
<forkup> bitgrazer: sounds like hardward
<yuzodo> yeah
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: :D hi. yes I remember the nick but  not the problem :D
<_cronus_> doodoo, system > preferences > monitors
<yuzodo> that's good Guest96779
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: I have a handy brain, purges everything automatically :D
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: wifi wasn't reconnecting after a reboot which you helped me fix but I've screwed it up again :(
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: haha congratz
<tomasm-> anyone know how i can switch resolutions in X by the ctrl+alt+plus/minus ? sometimes im playing games and they crash or dont set the resolution back properly
<Guest96779> ok, hopefully, like MacArthur, i shall return. will give it another go. Thank  you all for the patience and help in my questions.
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: lol I figured the same might apply to the 64bit version, turns out it doesn't :P
<yuzodo> :)
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: really?
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: did you check logs?
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: yep, I figured it must be the driver for the wifi card so I reinstall the 32bit version and guess what? doesn't reconnect to the wifi after a reboot or your fix
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: logs?
<MeanEYE> cinnabarisland12: System -> Administration -> Log Viewer or something like that, you'll see changing logs get black...
<cinnabarisland12> MeanEYE: ah right ok, I'll try the whole thing again and I can't get it going then it's out with the Fedora CD (oh joy of joys)
<MartiniGrl> anyone can help me? I cant get my sound card to work
<yuzodo> hey Ruben
<aeon-ltd> !sound | MartiniGrl
<ubottu> MartiniGrl: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MartiniGrl> I done some editing and its still doesnt work
<MartiniGrl> I dont know which I done wrong
<Odaym> i have installed Allegro CL in /usr/local and i can run it by double clicking on the executable
<Odaym> but it hasnt been placed in Applications > Programming
<Odaym> how do i get it there?
<yuzodo> hey RubenAlonzo :D
<ljsoftnet> how do i make grub to select the latest ubuntu?
<RubenAlonzo> ok i did it! seems i had to select the room from the list. Whew, im glad i figured it out
<MartiniGrl> i done a sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.....options snd-hda-intel model=auto....anything I miss out?
<aeon-ltd> MartiniGrl: open a terminal, type alsamixer, (enter), then max out all bars using the up arrow key, and unmute any that show 'MM' at the base of the bars with MM make sure they show '00'
<yuzodo> :)
<MartiniGrl> alsamixer is not showing me anything....
<yuzodo> can you see me now RubenAlonzo?
<MartiniGrl> already check volume bar is max out
<MartiniGrl> I even check user level is audio enable
<MartiniGrl> what else I miss out?
<ljsoftnet> how do i make grub to select the latest ubuntu?
<jinzhenwei> anyone
<Odaym> i have installed Allegro CL in /usr/local and i can run it by double clicking on the executable, but it hasn't been added to the Applications > Programming. How do i get it there?
<gnewb> Odaym: Have you tried the Main Menu ?
<geirha> Odaym: Did it install a desktop-file (app-name.desktop)? It would likely be under /usr/local/share/applications/ if it did.
<MartiniGrl> anyone can help me? I cant get my sound card to work.....
<yuzodo> !manual | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gnewb> !audio | MartinGrl
<ubottu> MartinGrl: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<alabd> Good day all , how to re-install a driver that is in kernel ?
<xangua> re-install the kernel¿
<JoFo> Hello
<awanti> Hello... How to share desktop in LAN
<JoFo> I've got to files with the same name, the same size, but different dates, and I'd like to compare them. What's the Linux command to compare to files?
<RubenAlonzo> this place is  easier to navigate in Pidgin than in Opera. tha nks for all the help everyone
<yuzodo> take care
<ljsoftnet> how do i make grub to select the latest ubuntu?
<geirha> awanti: share desktop, as in control another computer in the LAN?
<aeon-ltd> hoodoos: diff ?
<aeon-ltd> JoFo: diff ?
<aeon-ltd> hoodoos: sorry wrong person
<MartiniGrl> I have rea thru the docs....I tried editing....still no luck with my sound card
<awanti> yes
<awanti> but how to do that?
<MartiniGrl> I have read thru the docs....I tried editing....still no luck with my sound card
<geirha> awanti: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop -> enable on one machine
<JoFo> aeon-ltd:  I think that's what I need. Thanks
<geirha> awanti: Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer on the other
<webczat> I have a problem, I'm trying to do distro upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, and I get the error like "unable to process updates", when I check the log, the log says that dpkg had a problem probably because held packages. How to check my held packages?
<RubenAlonzo> MartiniGirl, what computer did you install ubuntu in? i did it on a cheapo netbook (eMachines em250) and everything worked out of the box, even the webcam and sound.
<hannes__> hi. my login with gdm works, but fails under virtual console, but only with passwords containing special characters. can someone help me?
<awanti> yes... but what i want is ... that remote pc person will see what i am doing in that pc
<azizLIGHTS> there is some idiot keeps trying to connect to my ssh how do i stop him
<aeon-ltd> azizLIGHTS: firewall? block ip
<geirha> awanti: Yes, that'll achive that.
<webczat> ?
<phoenixsampras> help please
<webczat> I want to have 10.10.
<geirha> awanti: You will both be in control of the mouse pointer etc...
<netsurf3> azizLIGHTS, theres something called tarpitting iirc it increases the amount of time it takes to connect on each fail it seems quite effective
<netsurf3> i havent got personal experience
<azizLIGHTS> i isntalled fail2ban and denyhosts... how do i know if its working
<eliezer> does linux automount isos on desktop ?
<azizLIGHTS> this chinese guy wont stop connecting i can see it in /var/log/auth.log: sshd[18763]: refused connect from 113.5.32.69 (113.5.32.69)
<jetscreamer> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<geirha> azizLIGHTS: They'll get a few tries, then it'll get silent.
<RubenAlonzo> i shall return everyone, (hopefully) i will go read on the ubuntu manual as i am completely new to it and would like to get a handle on the terms like sudo and such.
<jetscreamer> what's the current stable version
<azizLIGHTS> should i disable password logins on the sshd?
<jetscreamer> 10.10?
<Guest96779> ok small problem, now whenever i open Opera, it still comes here even though i figured out pidgin to use this place?
<coz_> jetole,  10.10
<jetscreamer> thx
<coz_> jetscreamer,  10.10
<Guest96779> any idea how to make opera the browser again?
<coz_> jetole,  sorry guy
<jetscreamer> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<azizLIGHTS> i use rsa keys to login, myself. dont need passswords. and have my key always. so i should disable password logins?
<jetscreamer> not sure about per-user
<s3phir0th115> Anyone know why I'd be getting exceptions when I try to run Morrowind through wine?  problem doesn't occur in Debian so I figure somethings up with ubuntu
<jetscreamer> i think it's sudo update-alternatives --x-browser-somethingmaybe or so
<jetscreamer> i forget
<jetscreamer> you can do it per application type, get a list with --help i think
<jetscreamer> or just man update-alternatives
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi
<zvacet> Guest96779: see if Opoera is set for open from last used page if it is change that
<zvacet> *Opera
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i am getting an error "This file contains no playable streams"when i try to open an recording from sound recorder,can any one help,my internal mic,cheese booth recording not working
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ubottu: Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> help
<STALKER> çäîðîâà ëîõè
<dougl> what setting called for making blue ripples arount your cursor to find it... How do I disable/config this key as it is the same key I need for my virtual box os?
<phoenixsampras> help please
<STALKER> healthy fuckers
<gilburtgtr> What is the predicted release date for Ubuntu 11.10 anyone?
<mrdeb> november 2011
<MeanEYE> gilburtgtr: 28. april
<MeanEYE> poooh
<MeanEYE> sorry :D
<coz_> gilburtgtr,   11  = 2011  and  .04  =  april
<STALKER> Females
<coz_> gilburtgtr,  04  is 4th month and at the end of the month
<MarconM> anyone help me
<MarconM> with ubuntu 10.10
<gilburtgtr> coz_: thanks
<lordjj> does Ubuntu use Write Caching on external drives??
<MarconM> my ethernet dont connect
<eliezer> can ubuntu mount images on desktop with out using external softwares ?
<phoenixsampras> help please
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  what is the issue
<MeanEYE> eliezer: yes
<MarconM> eliezer, i dont understand what you want ?
<MeanEYE> eliezer: ISO images, NRG nope
<MarconM> to mount external images
<MeanEYE> MarconM: access ISO image contents without burning it, just mounting it to local folder
<eliezer> MeanEYE:) i got an option mounting with archive mounter but it does not mount on desktop after i click
<Dr_Willis> the fuseiso and i think fuseiso9660 tools can mount nrg and other cd/dvd images.
<MeanEYE> eliezer: mount -t auto -o loop /what /where
<MeanEYE> eliezer: something like that
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ruan> if you mount an iso to /media/cdrom0 with gmount-iso, it's bound to appear on your desktop.
<MeanEYE> Dr_Willis: thank you!
<Dr_Willis> I think gnome has a setting to show any mounted devices on the desktop.
<MeanEYE> Dr_Willis: it does
<chain> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> a cluttered desktop. :) what fun.
<eliezer> Dr_Willis:) i remember just clicking on images and they automount and even appear on nautilus to see content of image
<Dr_Willis> theres some nautilus extensions that do that i recall. check the pacakge manager.
<ruan> i remember when i extracted all directx modules to desktop.. it was literally full
<Kamakazi> nice
<derp> LULZ lol
<Dr_Willis> seems the trend is slowly moving away from Desktops filled with icons. :)  they are beccoming where they auto sort and keep things neet and tidy now.
<chain> kk
<donnib> hi
<chain> eliezer: for more explanation about mount you can type man mount
<yuzodo> hey there donnib
<Dr_Willis> !mount | eliezer
<ubottu> eliezer: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<donnib> what's the best torrent client for linux ? something simmilar to utorrent on windows ?
<yuzodo> donnib, transmission
<yuzodo> !transmission | donnib
<Dr_Willis> donnib:  theres dozens of them.. there is utorrent for linux. but its web-interface only
<Dr_Willis> donnib:  it all depends on your needs.
<ruan> im using qbittorent at the moment
<donnib> can it do stuff like, move when done to folder, web interface, watch folder for added torrents ?
<yuzodo> yup donnib
<Ph03b3> Hello!
<awanti> geirha: its not getting connecting its showing "connection to host 192.168.1.x was close"
<awanti> Presently i am testing this in vmware.
<ruan> donnib: what's a web interface?
<donnib> i am talking a webserver
<ruan> ah
<mneptok> donnib: look at Deluge, too
<ruan> qbittorrent can doo all of those you mentioned
<ruan> do*
<Dr_Willis> Most all the torrents can do those features.
<Hedgehog456> is there an apache httpd package?
<Ph03b3> Have any of you ever heard of problems with drivers for the Canon Pixma MG5150? I can't find any ubuntu related ones on the web.
<Dr_Willis> Canon has very very very poor linux support Ph03b3
<donnib> mneptok: will look at it, thx
<Hedgehog456> what about advent printers?
<Dr_Willis> I plan on never buying canon again.
<FarkingBish> !apache | Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> Even some canon printers that have 'drivers' often have very limited drivers.  You dont want me to get into the issues ive had with canon. :)
<alabd> Good day all , where to find a driver source in ubutnu ?
<ruan> alabd: depends on the driver
<donnib> one thing that utorrent is quite bad at is, you can't sort stuff in the web interface, you can't do something when every torrent is done
<ruan> and if you want the source, you're in for a hard search..
<galaxyAbstractor> hey
<yuzodo> hey
<donnib> sorting in utorrent is also bad
<oCean> !best | donnib
<ubottu> donnib: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alabd> ruan driver name is poseidon and it's for tlg2300 chip
<Katronix> Can anyone recommend a good free alternative to cPanel for Ubuntu?
<ruan> donnib: i suggest you try the mentioned applications and see for yourself
<W3ird_N3rd> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download says that I need a USB stick with "at least 2GB of free space". Really? 1GB not gonna cut it? You need more space on a USB stick than the ISO takes?
<donnib> yeah, thx for the input
<galaxyAbstractor> is SSH enabled by default in ubuntu, or do I need to enable it myself some way?
<ruan> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> galaxyAbstractor: you have to install the ssh server
<erUSUL> !sshd > galaxyAbstractor
<ubottu> galaxyAbstractor, please see my private message
<ruan> yep
<xangua> W3ird_N3rd: if you are going for a persistent install on an usb, sure
<W3ird_N3rd> xangua, I want to install from USB (USB startup disk generator)
<W3ird_N3rd> I don't want to install on USB, but from
<zvacet> W3ird_N3rd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<UnderSampled> how do I share my cellular network with other computers over wifi?
<galaxyAbstractor> seems like SSH is already set up, but I am getting "Permission denied" when trying to login
<galaxyAbstractor> (I didn't see that tutorial mentioning anything about requirement to add users to it??)
<Katronix> anyone have any suggestions?
<W3ird_N3rd> zvacet, thanks, it says netbook is ok with 1GB but desktop/server needs 2GB..
<ruan> Katronix: what is cpanel?
<ruan> Katronix: some kind of dock?
<galaxyAbstractor> a webhosting panel
<Katronix> ruan its a web based way to manage domains etc
<erUSUL> ispconfig ? http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3
<kevdog> UnderSampled: wireless tether
<azizLIGHTS> what is all this in "who", it looks like myip:S.1, myip:S.2, myip:S.3 .. etc
<_cronus_> Katronix, i have used ispconfig with decent results
<ruan> is there a way i can seed an ubuntu torrent without the partfile?
<Katronix> ok I'll look into it
<azizLIGHTS> theres also one that looks like :pts/1:S.0
<ruan> just the iso
<UnderSampled> kevdog: how?
<brunn123> hello
<geirha> awanti: Sure you've set the vm's network up properly?
<kevdog> UnderSampled: Not sure what you mean -- you using android?
<UnderSampled> no
<UnderSampled> it's a usb card
<brunn123> i haw big problem with ricoh dvd reading in ubuntu
<UnderSampled> i'm trying to share it's internet with multiple computers
<geirha> awanti: Normally, the default is so that you can't contact the VM from the outside, but the VM can contact the outside.
<kevdog> UnderSampled: Not sure then -- I've only wirelessly tethered to phone -- however what you want to do is called Internet Connection Sharing
<awanti> OK i will try..
<brunn123> searching and googling but all seem to saing that nothing possible?
<Polah> Is there an application I can use to attempt to repair an NTFS filesystem? The filesystem on a drive is corrupt, but Disk Utility keeps saying it's clean
<erUSUL> Polah: ntfs utils in linux are limited... better look for windows software
<ruan> the only data recovery util i know is testdisk, but that's limited
<Anon31> anyone near makati? T or group T anyone? Power B here with place
<oCean> Anon31: what?
<Anon31> oops sorry
<ruan> lol
<Anon31> wrong room
<erUSUL> Polah: if what you want is do data recovery then...
<erUSUL> !undelete | Polah
<ubottu> Polah: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<marTech> ho
<_cronus_> UnderSampled, you could create a new wireless network using network manager and select shared to other computers under ip4 settings
<Aikar> ok, i dont understand this. Xinerama setting on nvidia drivers is required to have desired behavior for dual monitors, do we really have to give up alot of apps that want the compiz stuff or is there another solution?
<eliezer> http://pastebin.com/rcyvmn9E  i found this scrypt  - how can i install it ?
<bcj> I've updated /etc/network/interfaces (setting a static IP) and run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, but the settings haven't taken - any ideas?
<Aikar> like AWN wont have transparent bg under xinerama, cant use desktop effects
<ajianghan> gang lai
<puff> I just got one of those upper-right corner popups telling me so-and-so is online, but when I bring up empathy, I don't see that person in the list.
<puff> Is there anywhere I can review these popups, etc?
<bcj> iface eth0 inet static\n address 192.168.1.101\n netmask 255.255.255.0\n gateway 192.168.1.1
<sburwood> I've two questions.  Just bought a Q6600 based computer.  What advantage would I have in using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<bcj> Maybe it's because the Ubuntu machine is on VirtualBox with NAT networking?
<lusmus> what rss would you recommend?
<mrdeb> sburwood: more responsive. however, flash is not officially supported, so you have to dl it and save it to the mozilla plugin folder.
<GauravButola> can someone help http://askubuntu.com/questions/30063/dual-boot-10-10-and-11-04-cant-boot-into-10-10-after-an-update
<Polah> Can anyone recommend a data recovery tool?
<mneptok> Polah: for NTFS?
<mneptok> lusmus: Google Reader
<sburwood> Second question - I tested the CPU.  It's supposed to be a Quad 2.4.  CPU #2 is said to be 2.4.  The other cores are said to be at 1.6. Is that normal.
<Polah> Mneptok: Yes
<sburwood> ?
<mneptok> Polah: use a Windows tool, as erUSUL already suggested
<lusmus> mneptok: i meant a on the computer or something
<ruan> sburwood: does it show as quad core if you run "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<mneptok> lusmus: Liferea
<Polah> Mneptok: I don't have Windows available right now
<reval> sburwood yeah, it's based on the power daemon that you are using, I agree with ruan's statement/question
<sburwood> mneptok: hold on, I'll try
<nit-wit> Polah, do you need to rocver stuff from a windows install.
<mneptok> Polah: then you have a very serious risk of data loss using Linux tools
<nit-wit> mneptok, that is not true with gtyhe information given.
<nit-wit> *the
<mneptok> nit-wit: huh?
<Polah> Nit-Wit, Mneptok: I have a drive here with an NTFS partition on it. It's unmountable due to the filesystem being corrupt so I'd hope to be able to format, then use some data recovery tool to attempt to get the data back
<dunmanifestin> Hi im in need of help with compiz can someone help me set it up to run properly?I have emerald, the correct drivers and a machine with the ability to handle the 3d graphics but it freezes up when I activate desktop effectss
<aroman> hello, how can I set metacity as my window manager/compositor, instead of compiz? I'm on maverick. thanks :P
<dunmanifestin> get compiz fusion aroman
<nit-wit> Polah, have you tried to force mount it?
<durre> hi! I need some help. I'm trying to add an environment variable to my ubuntu 10.04. I try "sudo vim ~/.profile".. I can browse the file but it wont let me change anything
<aroman> dunmanifestin: what package name?
<sburwood> ruan, Processor 0  = 2400, Processor 1 = 1600, Processor 2 = 1600, Processor 3 = 1600
<Polah> nit-wit: No, how would I do that?
<durre> and the same with .bashrc
<erUSUL> aroman: System>Preferences>appearance||Effects set to none
<dunmanifestin> well im using the simple compiz settings thing and using very light settings , it works but it locks up when i try log in
<sburwood> ruan:  Processor 0 = 2400, Processors 1,2,3 = 1600
<erUSUL> durre: why are you using sudo on your own profile? use a simpler editor like nano or gedit
<thevishy> there is an ubuntu software for night time LCD dimming nayone knows the name
<sburwood> Is that normal.
<sburwood> ?
<nit-wit> Polah, 3rd post  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694301
<dunmanifestin> just use the ubuntu software center, its a simple tool compiz fusion
<durre> erUSUL: this isnt a desktop version. SSH only
<nit-wit> Polah, you can use a -f as well
<sburwood> thanks for the answers.  I had never before gotten answers that quickly
<erUSUL> durre: use nano then without sudo
<Polah> Nit-wit: I'll try that now, thanks
<sburwood> and I hope that everyone you know from Japon is safe.
<sburwood> bye
<dunmanifestin> aroman:sudo apt-get compiz-fusion should work
<T-rock007> Hey guys i need some help with my video resolution
<T-rock007> Can someone help me plz
<Polah> Nit-wit: That failed as well
<dunmanifestin> i need some help setting up compiz properly
<erUSUL> !emerald | dunmanifestin
<ubottu> dunmanifestin: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<MarconM> dunmanifestin, what you want
<MarconM> dunmanifestin, which distro your is using
<erUSUL> !emerald --info
<nit-wit> Polah, I would get to a windows computer and run a chkdsk /r if you can.
<durre> erUSUL: it worked, thank you!
<dunmanifestin> ubottu:im not worried about emerald i just want compiz to work.. are there no alternatives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> dunmanifestin: kde can perform compositing
<dunmanifestin> im using maverick
<erUSUL> dunmanifestin: if you are using emrald + compiz then it may well explain the lockups
<Dr_Willis> other window managers can do composting also.
<erUSUL> dunmanifestin: first take emrald out of the equation
<Dr_Willis> emerald is basically a dead project from what ive read.
<dunmanifestin> okay emerald is gone.. im new to this
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: doesn't emerald replace compiz?
<Dr_Willis> emerald is a wwindow decorator. one of 3 that compiz can use.
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: hence having to get it going with: emerald --replace
<ActionParsnip> i see
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: compiz-fusion replaced oldcompiz + emerald back in 8.10 - 9.04 days
<Dr_Willis> kde has one and so does  gnome. i forget their names.
<haavard> how can I let iconv write output back to the same file?
<haavard> like this: iconv -f latin1 -t UTF-8 1.txt -o 1.txt
<Anon31> wrong room
<aroman> is there any way of getting effects in metacity?
<aroman> or can it just not do compositing animations?
<Dr_Willis> metacity has compositing. but not the fancy effects.
<dunmanifestin> so how do i best configure my machine to use its 3d acceleration
<haavard> without specifying the file TWICE
<Dr_Willis> some docks and other apps can use compositing for teransparancies and other effects
<ActionParsnip> dunmanifestin: what video chip are you using?
<haavard> something like: iconv -f latin1 -t UTF-8 1.txt -o SELF
<phoenixsampras> help please
<dunmanifestin> then whats the point of the fancy effects if theres nothing useful about it?
<ruan> the point of fancy effects is to look fancy
<nit-wit> Polah, have youlooked to see even though your not getting a mount if the HD shows up in gparted?
<oCean> phoenixsampras: 'help please' is all you say. Why
<dunmanifestin> ActionParsnip: ati radeon x1200 in me laptop..
<Whisky_> I can just not establish my WiFi connection in shell. It says something something invalid arguement "MYKEY" when I do iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID key MYKEY
<dunmanifestin> ruan: lol but you cant use any of the fancy effects
<ActionParsnip> dunmanifestin: what make / model is the laptop please
<luist> what do you guys think about a business card witth the phrase: "I don't work for money" big in the front and "It's all about the challenge" in the back, along with the info and a qrcode?
<Dr_Willis> I find a few (very few) of the compiz effects usefull.
<greenIT> hi, can anybody here program shellscripts? if yes, i have a question: i have 2 echo-commands (one before and one after another command) like the following:
<dunmanifestin> its an emachines d620 amd 64
<greenIT> echo "changing directory..."
<greenIT> cd directory
<greenIT> echo "done"
<greenIT> however, is there any way to get the output of the 2 echo-commands in the same line?
<FloodBot1> greenIT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> greenIT:  echo has a option to not print a \n (line feed) so yes..
<Dr_Willis> check its docs.
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: ad a 2nd line as:   echo
<greenIT> Dr_Willis, thx
<erUSUL> Whisky_: maybe you have to do « key s:MYKEY  » for a clear text key
<galaxyAbstractor> hey again :P
<oCean> greenIT: echo -e "line one\c line two"
<vlaar> luist you will sure get a few laughs
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: so after the changing directory echo, add the echo line
<galaxyAbstractor> I just installed some stuff with aptitude, how do I uninstall everything I just installed (wrong version of php :\)?
<Dr_Willis> echo -n line1
<Pumpkin-> from memory, the surpress newline is -n
<Whisky_> erUSUL: Tried that too. No luck :(
<erUSUL> greenIT: use echo -n in the first to avoid the newline. also you should chck cd return status. the dir may not exist
<luist> vlaar: :P
<greenIT> yay, thx for the many answers^^
<erUSUL> Whisky_: note that iwconfig only works for wep
<oCean> greenIT: that would be echo -e "line 1\c "; cd blah; echo "line 2"
<B3vcard> Hello.
<Whisky_> erUSUL: Oh! I'm on WAP
<B3vcard> Just wondering if anyone has fixed the slow wifi problem on 10.10 64bit Ubuntu !?
<erUSUL> greenIT: echo -n "changing directory..."; cd dir && echo "done" || echo "failed"
<dunmanifestin> i havent even bothered with the wifi problems yet
<azizLIGHTS> can u use ssh -R and -L together
<kevdog> I don't think you can do that
<bullgard> '~$ lsof | grep /var/log/kern.log' does not produce any output. How can I determine what program writes my file /var/log/kern.log?
<svabhishek> #mifos
<Whisky_> erUSUL: How do I connect to WAP then?
<dunmanifestin> i need help
<Dr_Willis> dunmanifestin:  you have ran the addational drivers tool and installed whatever extra drivers that video card may need?
<llutz> bullgard: used sudo?
<bullgard> llutz: No. I wil repeat but using sudo.
<jgcampbell300> hello, anyone good with samba ... I am trying to get samba4 installed but every time i try to install it does not seem to be droping the files where there suposto be... /etc/samba/smb.conf there is nothing in the dir and im wondering if anyone knows why
<dunmanifestin> Dr_Willis:to my knowledge, yes.. the effects activate but after i logout, i try login and the screen locks up. maybe that was because of emerald. Im trying with KDE this time. will kde help with 3d rendering?
<Dr_Willis> dunmanifestin:  kde has its own special effects.. and i would remove emerald and forget it ever existed...
<greenIT> ok... one more question: is there a way to say the shellscript that the command is longer than one line? for example to put cd dir in one line and put && echo "done" in the line below?
<Dr_Willis> greenIT:  yes.. You may want to be reading up on some bash tutorials soon. :)
<bullgard> llutz: : "~$ sudo lsof | grep /var/log/kern.log; [sudo] password for detlef: ***; lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/detlef/.gvfs;  Output information may be incomplete. rsyslogd    815      syslog    5w      REG        8,6   425596     292906 /var/log/kern.log.'  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Dr_Willis>  I forget the syntax.. but it exists.
<Katronix> Trying to reset my MySQL password, following the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset but seems the newest version of mysql works a little differently, are there updated directions anywhere?
<greenIT> k, then i ask google^^
<dunmanifestin> Dr_Willis:ive removed emerald let me see what KDE does. ill be back im sure
<Katronix> It replies to  SET PASSWORD FOR root@'localhost' = PASSWORD('password'); with ERROR 1290 (HY000): The MySQL server is running with the --skip-grant-tables option so it cannot execute this statement
<reval> Katronix, if you used the method I used, try using the password you gave as root instead of the mysql account too
<erUSUL> Whisky_: via terminal commands... you have to use wpa_supplicant...
<reval> there was something screwy like that involved, if you've been trying the password you gave as root, try it as the sql account, but either way the password worked, just for a different account than I had suspected
<dgtl> hi there, i'm using ubuntu 10.10, and i wonder why there is no binary package for xine (libxine) which has vdpau enabled, also applications based on xine (kaffeine for example) is therefore unable to play 1080i (hdtv) content
<dgtl> its hard to express how much that sucks to me
<mrdeb> dgtl: interesting
<kevdog> Whisky_: wpa_supplicant is a file that lists all your commands needed for wpa authentication
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: try the vdpau ppa
<MeanEYE> dgtl: there's Xorg drivers ppa with vdpau enabled
<greenIT> Dr_Willis: yay, i found the command... pretty simple^^ i just have to put a backslash at the end of the line^^
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, i wouldnt be here if i hadnt tried that before
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, there are only packages for older ubuntu versions, not for 10.10
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: I can't assume anything can I, do you expect me to assume some thing you may have tried!?
<Whisky_> kevdog: I'll try that now. Thank you. Be right back.
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: think about it
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, not the point, no offense anyway
<MeanEYE> dgtl: nvidia right?
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: there is nothing you can do as I assume youo have tried every possible avenue of solution.....
<dgtl> MeanEYE, yes
<MeanEYE> dgtl: do you know how to add new repository?
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: why don't you tell us what you have tried in order to helpus help you....
<dgtl> MeanEYE, sure, i did
<manukalibur> hello
<andai> Anyone else having problems with watching more than one youtube video at the same time? 64 bit, google chrome
<dgtl> MeanEYE, i added those ppa repos
<Gnea> dgtl: the point of asking for help isn't to assume that everyone knows every avenue that you've attempted
<MeanEYE> dgtl: nvidia-vdpau?!
<durre> oops... I accidentaly messed up all my environment variables. where is "nano" located? I need to change my /etc/environment again :(
<manukalibur> I have trouble getting an usb2vga adapter working
<manukalibur> manufacturer is "manhatten"
<ActionParsnip> andai: no but why and howcan you watch 2 videos at once?
<dgtl> Gnea, again, not the point + no offense given
<erUSUL> durre: /usr/bin/nano
<kosiini> 64-bit Flash Player seems to explode if I try to watch 2 videos at the same time in Chromium
<dgtl> MeanEYE, yes
<manukalibur> when I modprobe sisusbvga nothing happens
<dgtl> MeanEYE, there are no packages for 10.10
<dgtl> MeanEYE, in those repos
<MeanEYE> dgtl: oh I see
<reval> I didn't know 64 bit flash was such a culprit, maybe that's what's screwing up my firefox 4 beta =/
<andai> ActionParsnip: You open two windows!
<vlaar> andai flash and 64-bit just suck big time
<manukalibur> I'm on 10.10 64bit
<manukalibur> can anyone help me?
<andai> vlaar: Yeah. If i close the second one, the first one stops being weird/stuttering
<ActionParsnip> andai: surely you can only watch one at a time, wouldnt the sound get garbles..
<reval> ActionParsnip He might be an elvis impersonator like me =(
<MeanEYE> dgtl: there's also ubuntu-x-swat ppa with newer drivers but I don't know if there's vdpau support
<ActionParsnip> vlaar: never had an issue with 64bit flash
<dgtl> MeanEYE, currently only mplayer is able to take advantage of vdpau in 10.10, i wonder why there are no binary packages for vlc, xine (and based apps) and so on..
<Gnea> 64bit flash with chrome doesn't like more than one youtube video playing at a time here either
<andai> ActionParsnip: I'm watching tsunami footage from japan
<dgtl> MeanEYE, i already got x-swat in my apt sources-list
<andai> ActionParsnip: Basically opening a bunch of videos looking for the good ones
<vlaar> ActionParsnip then i guess you're one of the lucky guys
<dgtl> MeanEYE, there is nothing
<ActionParsnip> andai: news travels slow huh
<reval> my problem is with 64 bit flash and firefox, but I think it is relevant in that it helps narrow things down
<Gnea> dgtl: no binary packages for vlc? since when?
<manukalibur> there aint much information on the web about sisusbvga
<andai> ActionParsnip: Yeah i slept for like 15 hours today. I watched it yesterday too
<rigved> manukalibur: maybe the kernel module is not available in the place where modprobe looks for kernel modules. use insmod
<dgtl> Gnea, with vdpau support, please check context
<ActionParsnip> vlaar: I just know nice tweaks to make it nice, plus all my hardware is purposefully 100%linux compatible
<Gnea> reval: I gave up on firefox, but the problem seems to be specifically with flash
<reval> Gnea yeah, that's what I was aiming at saying, hehe
<Gnea> dgtl: offense taken at your suggestion that I did not.
<manukalibur> thanks rigved, I tried insmod, but dont know how
<metrix> I would like to allow the same login/password to work across multiple ubuntu machines.. how would I go about this?
<Gnea> reval: :)
<ActionParsnip> andai: I see, have you tried other browsers?
<manukalibur> insmod: can't read 'sisusbvga': No such file or directory
<andai> Yup, firefox, same thing
<andai> I tried firefox in wine but that just crashes everything :D
<mrdeb> andai: use a newer flash
<manukalibur> also tried : insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko
<bullgard> llutz: Installing the DEB program package »sysklogd« would install the daemons sysklogd and klogd and apparently deinstall rsyslogd. What is the advantage of such an endeavour?
<rigved> manukalibur: go to the folder where you have the kernel module. then in the terminal, type - sudo insmod filename.ko
<ActionParsnip> andai: tried opera or midori or arora?
<reval> Andai any idea if gnash would solve your problem?
<llutz> bullgard: i don't see any advantage, imho rsyslogd is much user-friendlier and does a good job
<andai> ActionParsnip (apt-get install) xD
<ActionParsnip> andai: or lightspark
<ActionParsnip> andai: what do you mean?
<reval> !lightspark
<reval> aww =(
<dgtl> things like that are a hell of a reason why ppl dont wanna use linux, no vdpau support, no possibility to play 1080{i,p} content without going through a lot of pain
<ActionParsnip> andai: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/open-source-flash-alternative-lightspark-final-released/
<bullgard> llutz: Ah! Thank you very much for your judgement.
<manukalibur> insmod: error inserting 'sisusbvga.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<luist> what do you guys understand with a business card that is written in one side: "this card is off-topic"?
<andai> ActionParsnip: Oh hey it works in Opera
<manukalibur> from within the directory
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: never had an issue with it here
<ActionParsnip> andai: then thats cool :)
<llutz> bullgard: syslogd/klogd are much older and were used in most distros over years. thats why most howtos/docs refer to it
<andai> ty
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, try playing 1080i content with kaffeine, and you will have an issue
<dgtl> :-)
<phoenixsampras> does ubuntu comes with mongodb?
<bullgard> llutz: I see.
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: i use lxde with gnome-mplayer and its fine
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, try playing 1080p content with vlc under ubuntu 10.10, then you will have further issues
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, this list goes on and on and..
<tzaeru> uh. I hope this isn't asking for a war: but anyone got IDE suggestions? I really like CodeLite, but for example I can't open half a thousand files at a time in different subdirectories.
<tzaeru> and frankly big project managing is a small hell with it
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: tried mplayer (smplayer in kde, gnome-mplayerin gnome)
<ActionParsnip> !ide | tzaeru
<ubottu> tzaeru: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<joelixny> Does someone here have experience with grub?
<tzaeru> ActionParsnip, but I asked suggestions, not list
<ActionParsnip> !poll | tzaeru
<llutz> !info syslog-ng | bullgard to make the confusion complete, this also exists :)
<ubottu> tzaeru: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubottu> bullgard: syslog-ng (source: syslog-ng): Next generation logging daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.2-1 (maverick), package size 306 kB, installed size 688 kB
<tzaeru> ActionParsnip, and I asked exactly preferences :>
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: try a few, see which you like
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, then you might have a 'big' cpu, because your cpu will have to decode
<Gnea> dgtl: FWIW, 10.10 just plain sucks when it comes to certain things, vdpau being one of them.... you could go back to 10.04 or hope that 11.04 has it working right... #ubuntu+1 might be of some help
<tzaeru> oh well
<tzaeru> yeah
<mrdeb> dgtl: there are certain realities you ahve to face with respect to driver support for various operatin systems
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: 3000 AM2 semperon with 2Gb RAM
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625   sounds like you are using default configs
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: I wish Unity didn't suck so bad, there are people that are trying to make an honest attempt at rolling it out in some production scenarios and it's just not very user-friendly
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, and you can play real 1080p content without any problem?
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: have you looked in settings for your players and tweaked?
<manukalibur> rigved: can you help me further or is there just no answer?
<jgcampbell300> The program 'samba' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<jgcampbell300> sudo apt-get install samba4
<jgcampbell300>  that is what it says when i type in samba
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: as far as I can tell, I've plaed a tone of video on it witout issue. I'm bound to have played some at one time
<acicula> real 1080p content is moot, as its dependent on the scene how much resources are needed for rendering
<dgtl> mrdeb, sorry sir, ubuntu 10.10 is out for a while, there is no reason for not supporting 10.10 while every older version is able to use vdpau
<Gnea> jgcampbell300: why are you telling us this? why don't you just do what it suggests?
<reval> tzaeru may be a bit late but I really like just using vim. It's got some great features, and amazing plugins from vim.org
<mrdeb> dgtl: so 10.04 does not have this issue?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: i'm getting used to it but purely for support means
<rigved> manukalibur: does this kernel module output anything to the logs?
<jgcampbell300> Gnea, becouse i just installed it
<mrdeb> why dont you install the deb for it
<Gnea> jgcampbell300: okay, so what's the problem?
<dgtl> mrdeb, no, it does not have this issue, cause one can use the nvidia ppa for vdpau enabled packages
<tzaeru> reval, yeah well, I'm not big of terminal based editors due to their steep learning curve :P
<manukalibur> rigved: I dont know which log to look at
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: then use 10.04, its supported way after Maverick support ends, and some of natty too
<rigved> manukalibur: /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log
<DKDude36> hey ubuntu peoplez i need some help
<jgcampbell300> gnea, well i cant get a compleat install of samba to happen again ... i had samba runing but decided i need to remove becouse i made a mess of things so i sudo apt-get purge samba ... now when i try to install i is not even droping files in /etc/samba/
<ActionParsnip> DKDude36: ask away
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, never, cause this would mean that i have to reinstall and configure a whole new system, that is no alternative, never
<DKDude36> DAMN 1500 MEMBERS!
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: well you have your choices
<phoenixsampras> who is superior, Perl or Python?
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, that is no choice at all
<acicula> DKDude36: try describing your problem
<DKDude36> well ya so anyways, i;ve tried to duel boot a fe times on my imac
<reval> tzaeru I've gotta say, I had trouble with visual studio when I tried it due to figuring out even enough options to make a program. I'm by far not professional, but the flexibility involved with vim combined with a disciplined methodology beats out any ui I have seen with the exception of xcode for it's newer autocorrecting features.
<manukalibur> rigved: kernel: [  450.867179] usbcorsisusbe: registered new interface driver
<DKDude36> but i always get a symbol on the bottom of the screen
<erUSUL> !best | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rigved> manukalibur: in the terminal - tail -f /var/log/messages and in another terminal - tail -f /var/log/kern.log After this, open another terminal and try the modprobe and insmod commands again and check if anything gets logged to the logs
<DKDude36> tjat looks like a chip = a person
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, do you know a tv application such like kaffeine for ubuntu 10.10 which is able to use vdpau and therefore can handle 1080i content?
<Gnea> jgcampbell300: what version of ubuntu is that?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: both and neither
<acicula> dgtl: PPA's are not available for whatever revision its maintainer chooses to release them. Either match the release they package for or you will have to package the software yourself
<dgtl> does anybody in here know?
<jgcampbell300> gnea, 10.10
<DKDude36> and then the livedvd whirrs for about 10 mins and then comp shuts off
<acicula>  -not
<erUSUL> phoenixsampras: python is said to be easier and is used heavily in ubuntu though
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: should i learn C++ , python or perl?
<reval> tzaeru Whatever you choose is obviously up to you, but I'd urge you to find a good resource on vim and just play around with it.
<dgtl> acicula, thanks for hint, but i already knew that
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: I always use gnome-mplayer under lxde and i've never had an issue but its a case of !wfm
<tzaeru> reval, if I know vim commands from my backbone yeah, might be true. but I already have dyslexia and learning difficulties, trying to keep in my mind any key commands without days and days of learning doesn't work
<tzaeru> *know=knew
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: whichever suits your needs
<llutz> phoenixsampras: to do what?
<phoenixsampras> erUSUL: i see, sounds like i should learn pythin
<douglarret> Can someone please help... things are going from bad to worse... I cannot boot ubuntu 10.10 cd on system I have installed 2 instances of 10.10 on previously -> the only difference between then and now is upgraded video card then was nvidia 6200 now is nvidia 220
<tzaeru> on top of that it's handy to see names of directories and files with projects of +2 000 files :)
<phoenixsampras> to make standalone application appliances
<ActionParsnip> DKDude36: so you are booting livecd / usb?
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, what means 'wfm'?
<DKDude36> ActionParsnip: live dvd
<jgcampbell300> gnea, DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
<jgcampbell300> DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<jgcampbell300> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<FloodBot3> jgcampbell300: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: works forme
<mrdeb> dgtl: why did you upgrde to 10.10
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, i see
<vlaar> erUSURL that's not really an argument. C is heavily used too
<ActionParsnip> DKDude36: ok, did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<douglarret> How can I install ubuntu on machine with newer/incompatible video card?
<DKDude36> ActionParsnip: i couldnt find the md5 on the site
<reval> tzaeru hey fair enough, my goal isn't to push you into discomfort, it was just to give my opinion on the question.
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | DKDude36
<ubottu> DKDude36: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<dgtl> mrdeb, i havent, i have just installed the newest version
<DKDude36> thansk ActionParsnip
<dgtl> mrdeb, that was 10.10 when i decided to use ubuntu
<mrdeb> dgtl: well, there must be a solution
<manukalibur> rigved: after modprobe: Mar 12 18:47:01 ooc-desktop kernel: [  450.867179] usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb
<manukalibur> Mar 12 19:08:27 ooc-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<manukalibur> Mar 12 19:08:27 ooc-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [ooc]
<manukalibur> Mar 12 19:08:27 ooc-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: /home/ooc is already mounted
<manukalibur> Mar 12 19:20:41 ooc-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: Called
<marlow59> why bash doesn't find cd when running sudo cd [path ] ?
<FloodBot3> manukalibur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manukalibur> Mar 12 19:20:41 ooc-desktop sudo: pam_sm_authenticate: username = [ooc]
<marlow59> why bash doesn't find cd when running sudo cd [path ] ?
<tzaeru> reval, yah, I don't mind.
<reval> douglarret have you tried virtualization? You can install it within windows through virtualbox or vmware
<dgtl> mrdeb, i really hope so, but i cannot see any at the moment ;>
<manukalibur> ok sorry
<marlow59> why bash doesn't find cd when running sudo cd [path ] ?
<mrdeb> just keep looking
<douglarret> All I get is pattern of one inch black and white squares when I boot 10.10 install disc - any suggestion?
<dgtl> mrdeb, i will
<numberto> Ubuntu 10.10 -  cannot change desktop folder icons. They are grey look like if they are from 1998.  When I change the them it kinda changes the pannels but not the icons.
<rigved> manukalibur: is that what you were expecting? to insert a new driver in the kernel?
<kevdog> marlow59: what does mount say?
<douglarret> reval I dont use windows
<douglarret> not installed
<reval> douglarret there is a text based install, I'll find it in a second
<manukalibur> rigved: I dont really know, what I'm doing, just trying to get the usb2vga adapter working
<douglarret>  reval thanks for your help
<acicula> mrdeb: do you mean a media player or a program for a tv tuner, mplayer and the gstreamer backend(used by kaffeine/totem) both can use vdpau
<manukalibur> rigved: got this from the rare information on the web
<DKDude36> ActionParsnip: srry it took so long ya md5 matches
<awanti> I have 1 LDAP server and 20 clients and os is Ubuntu 10.04. Here every one having romaing profile. Now what i want is I want to restrict 3 pcs being login by other users and that 3 pc users can't login to other 17 pc...
<rigved> manukalibur: and is the usb2vga interface working?
<rigved> manukalibur: now after you have inserted the driver?
<kreantos> hey guys
<acicula> err mrdeb that was meant for dgtl
<manukalibur> rigved: no it's not working, only works under windows, even in virtualbox
<vooze> Haha, talking to my stupid mate, and he says no way your computer kan take a 90/90mbit line (fiber) :D haha
<galaxyAbstractor> ugh
<farhan> Farhan
<DKDude36> so is there no way to dual boot on a new imac/
<manukalibur> rigved: meaning hardware is working
<galaxyAbstractor> what is the easiest way to restore ubuntu like it was when it was first installed?
<erUSUL> galaxyAbstractor: doing a clean install
<kreantos> does one of you have an idea (or the same problem) why nm-applet / network-manager some times stop working and i have to restart my notebook to reconnect to the wlan?
<reval> douglarret here is a link to the minimal installer, there is also an alternate install option that is also text based (I couldn't find it time is a factor), try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<manukalibur> rigved: xorg log: 	Information	[    22.337] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sisusb
<yuzodo> kreantos, YES! i thought i was the only one but apparently not!
<dgtl> acicula, i mean both, a mediaplayer would be okay for me, it is at least 'anything'
<marlow59> why bash doesn't find cd when running sudo cd [path ] ?
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tzaeru> apparently no IDE supports adding full directories to project.. >_>
<tzaeru> geez.
<dgtl> acicula, they cannot use vdpau under ubuntu 10.10
<kreantos> yuzodo: thinkpad?
<marlow59> why bash doesn't find cd when running sudo cd [path ] ?
<yuzodo> kreantos, a dell
<erUSUL> marlow59: cd is not a command
<LtHummus> Can someone help me diagnose my lirc issues?  I had it working in 10.04, but my remote control is unresponsive in 10.10.
<dgtl> acicula, because there are no packages which are coming with vdpau support enabled
<virusking> koi mera hindi bhai hai ?
<kreantos> yuzodo: do you have a solution for this?
<erUSUL> marlow59: cd is a internal shell order
<yuzodo> kreantos, using the global menu?
<marlow59> erUSUL: and what is it?
<erUSUL> marlow59: what are you trying to do ?
<kreantos> yuzodo: global menu?
<yuzodo> kreantos, to have the menus in the top panel
<numpy> tzaeru, I use NetBeans, and you can add directories, Eclipse, and the spin off Aptana does the same..
<DKDude36> so nobody can help me? no ubuntu for imac?
<tohuw> How do I make an init.d script I made not detach the session to run it?
<marlow59> erUSUL: just get into some directories without using su, there's no way to use temporar priviledges to run cd ?
<dgtl> if you want for example kaffeine with vdpau support, you will have to compile xinelib and some other stuff with vdpau support, after that you will have to compile kaffeine against that vdpau-enabled xinelib
<dgtl> and so on
<dgtl> that is a pain
<tzaeru> numpy, last I tried eclipse it was still painfully laggy and isn't netbeans java only?
<dgtl> a huge pain
<kreantos> yuzodo: do you mean the context-menu of nm-applet?
<FloodBot3> dgtl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !rootshell | marlow59
<ubottu> marlow59: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ActionParsnip> DKDude36: ok when the disk starts to boot, press SPACE and test the CD for defects as well as test RAM
<dgtl> omg FloodBot? lol
<acicula> dgtl: ah like so, what about this PPA ? https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia
<yuzodo> kreantos, no, nevermind :P, I have no idea to fix it then sorry ><
<numpy> NetBeans is NOT a Java only IDE, it supports all but COBAL and FORTRAN afaik :-) its huge.
<marlow59> erUSUL: sudo su is a variant?
<DKDude36> ActionParsnip: what would u classify as disk booting?
<vlaar> tzaeru netbeans is awfully slow too.
<erUSUL> marlow59: yes
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: log a bug then
<Katronix> is there any reason not to have your mysql root password the same as the root user password?
<douglarret> reval thanks
<marlow59> erUSUL: not advisable ?
<kreantos> yuzodo: ok ;) so you have to reboot also every time?
<dgtl> acicula, no packages for 10.10, not the needed packages (libxine) for example in the cutting edge repo
<erUSUL> marlow59: sudo -i is preferable
<ActionParsnip> DKDude36: when the DVD starts to boot, you should see a stickman with a keyboard. Press SPACE there
<reval> douglarret I might also check out the options on the regular install to see about a text based from that
<marlow59> erUSUL: why?
<DKDude36> ActionParsnip: ya thats exaclty what i'm seeing lemie try that
<manukalibur> rigved: I have to leave, thanks for your help
<numpy> vlaar, tzaeru: I personally don't have performance issues with it, but results may vary.
<acicula> dgtl: yeah i just saw that too, odd that its not repackaged
<DKDude36> and should i use bootcamp or disk utility to partition? or does it matter?
<ActionParsnip> DKDude36: you should test RAM and CD from there
<yuzodo> kreantos, i logged out and back in, but i managed to fix it, but that won't work for you, make sur eyou have all the latest updates
<dgtl> acicula, yes...
<tohuw> Katronix: always. Anytime you have the same password for multiple critical services, you make the system that much easier to compromise. Most especially if you have MySQL open to the world (for which you deserve to be slapped anyway).
<Da|Mummy> is there a way to overclock within ubuntu? w/o having to do it from bios?
<erUSUL> marlow59: it uses the users env; no good
<marlow59> ah i see
<erUSUL> Da|Mummy: do not think so
<kreantos> yuzodo: ok, i have already the latest updates
<DKDude36> thank you so much ActionParsnip lemmie partition reboot and try it
<tohuw> Da|Mummy: overclocking happens below the OS level. You overclock from your BIOS, not your operating system.
<marlow59> erUSUL:  but why other commands such as ls coud be run with sudo, and not cd? I don't get it
<reval> Katronix it is also a bad practice to really have mysql enabled for the root account. having it's own separate account allows people to utilize the mysql capability without having too much power over the system.
<erUSUL> marlow59: becouse cd is *not* a command. ls is a command but cd is not
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, i see no sense in doing so, cause there is obviously no critical mass on my side, which would mean that the bug woul be ignored
<mrdeb> hmm
<DKDude36> one last question do i partition as free space or fat or what?
<erUSUL> marlow59: cd is an internal shell thing...
<marlow59> erUSUL: okay, I'm gonna search info about cd. Thanks
<vlaar> numpy, tzaeru in big projects using member menu to jump to certain functions takes ages on a fresh install
<acicula> dgtl: well from what i can glance right now vdpau is included because of license disagreements, so if you want to have it working reliably sticking with repackaged binaries for lts versions is your best bet
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, been there, done that before with some other stuff, bug hangs there for more than half a year now, getting 'autoclosed', lol no thx
<tohuw> How do I make an init.d script I made not detach the session to run it? I just want it to kick off and return me to my session... I have an exit 0 at the end of the script.
<yuzodo> kreantos, ok, sorry then >< maybe someone else knows
<acicula> dgtl: as it does not seem that vdpau will be included in the official release soon
<qanadin> I am having issues installing drivers for Asus N13 usb dongle, with error, make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<ActionParsnip> dgtl: shame
<DKDude36> ok i'll go free space bi
<dgtl> ActionParsnip, :>
<dgtl> can you tell...
<kreantos> yuzodo: np, thank you
<erUSUL> tohuw: your question makes little sense. what does that script do ?
<LtHummus> Can someone help me diagnose my lirc issues?  I had it working in 10.04, but my remote control is unresponsive in 10.10.
<qanadin> anybody know how to fix this?
<yuzodo> :)
<erUSUL> qanadin: you shouldn't need to install new drivers
<phoenixsampras> what about ruby, says is slower than java?
<qanadin> erUSUL well it doesn't see the USB dongle
<erUSUL> qanadin: try this first « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<erUSUL> qanadin: reboot
<dgtl> acicula, thanks for your opinion, yes, it seems going back to LTS is the only option (which is no option for me)
<reval> would a backport hely with dgtl's problem?
<marlow59> erUSUL: cd, sometimes also available as chdir (change directory), is a command line command to change the current working directory in operating systems such as Unix, DOS, OS/2, AmigaOS . First line in wikipedia
<reval> help*
<marlow59> erUSUL: cd, sometimes also available as chdir (change directory), is a command line command to change the current working directory in operating systems such as Unix, DOS, OS/2, AmigaOS . First line in wikipedia
<tohuw> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/R3hUpFsb It's to start smuxi-server, an IRC server.
<douglarret> Wow...
<qanadin> erUSUL I will give it a try thanks
<erUSUL> marlow59: yes but there is a difference between internal shell commands like cd; for; done; if; set; shopt etc... and external commands that come in binaries outside bash's
<tohuw> erUSUL: when I issue "sudo /etc/init.d/smuxi-server start", I get "Detaching to start /usr/bin/smuxi-server...done." and I can't do anything in that session until I break with Ctrl+C.
<acicula> dgtl: im curious though why vdpau support isnt made part of the restricted-extras package like any other codec
<Vampire0> Hey guys, I have a kind of problem. I boot Ubuntu and it continues booting though one of my partitions is fscked. I don't want to continue booting as long as the fsck is running as my data are on that drive. Can I somehow change this behaviour?
<bittyx-laptop> man, i haven't updated ubuntu in a while (running 10.10 from a fresh install) - i've got like 300mb of updates available for download. i'm really scared to do it all at once, since, chances are, something's gonna stop working. and there are just so many updates that 1 by 1 isn't feasible. is there any way to revert to my current system state if something goes wrong?
<marlow59> erUSUL: ok, so bash can't find internal commands if run with sudo?
<Dr_Willis> marlow59:  it can.
<erUSUL> marlow59: no; it is sudo the one that can not find a cd binary becouse there is none
<LtHummus> Can someone help me diagnose my lirc issues?  I had it working in 10.04, but my remote control is unresponsive in 10.10.  The USB reciever is definetly there as lsusb sees it.  I've tried reinstalling/reconfiguring lirc to no avail.  irw shows nothing when i press buttons (and the little LED on the reciever lights up to indicate that it sees my presses)
<tohuw> !backup | bittyx-laptop
<ubottu> bittyx-laptop: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dougl> talk about a system meltdown... I have sda = ide 160 gig hdb = sata 1000 gig and hdc = sata 320 gig but when I boot sometimes there is a drive missing and it goofs up my box - any suggestions?
<rajvi> hello guys i know its a bad idea but i want to openubuntu as a root .. how to do that
<erUSUL> marlow59: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/upt/ch01_10.htm
<GeekyAdam> hi all. im making a new website for a client. is it better to create a new godaddy account for my client's webiste(s), or should i just register them under my godaddy account? just wondering which is easier in the long run?
<numpy>  tzaeru vlaar, im not saying its the best, but it does support source imports to existing projects, as do Eclipse and a few others that use SCM. Heck I think most higher level ide's do, it just may not be apparent i.e. calling it source import etc.
<dougl> rajvi, just to do some work use a shell
<acicula> bittyx-laptop: not really, but updating is fairly safe in my experience
<aroman> hi, does anyone know of a way to execute a script after ubiquity finishes the install? Thanks ;)
<acicula> GeekyAdam: maybe ask godaddy support?
<netmind> :P
<erUSUL> tohuw: line 20
<GeekyAdam> acicula: looking for real world experience from fellow admins
<acicula> GeekyAdam: try a more apropriate channel
<canty> alguien habla español aca?
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GeekyAdam> acicula: like?
<iamaregee2> i am using lucid ..how can i check if i 've pygtk installed ??
<erUSUL> tohuw: you make a copy and paste error i am sure it should look like this  "start-stop-daemon -S -c $USER -g $GROUP --pidfile $PIDFILE --background"
<bittyx-laptop> tohuw: i'm reading that stuff, thanks!
<bittyx-laptop> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tohuw> erUSUL: sorry, Line 20 is actually "start-stop-daemon -S -c $USER -g $GROUP --pidfile $PIDFILE --background --startas /usr/bin/smuxi-server -v" (yes, copy/paste error)
<bittyx-laptop> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<douglarret> how can I back up my 10.10 install from sda and restore it to my sdc?
<reval> rajvi what *exactly* do you want to do as root that you are having trouble with?
<tohuw> bittyx-windows: just as an fyi, you can /msg ubottu and quiz him away to your heart's content in private chat. :)
<mrdeb> bittyx-laptop: that's good advice
<awanti> I want to restrict users to changes in their pc (like wallpaper changes , moving icons, deleting short cuts from desktop etc)
<ania> Alexander
<vlaar> iamaregee2: you could search in synaptic or in aptitude if you prefer term
<bittyx-laptop> thanks! didn't know that either (though i could have guessed really). won't spam no more, bye and thanks for the help!
<jquiterio> hi
<tzaeru> random question of curiousity, does it generally have much of a speed impact whether OS is 32bit or 64bit? I have 64bit CPU but 32bit Ubuntu.
<jquiterio> i wont help
<jquiterio> my keyboard do not work
<jquiterio> some body can help me ?
<reval> tzaeru it matters a bit but it goes both ways, some apps are faster 64 bit some are faster 32, and 32 seems a bit more developed and stable (flash for example)
<mrdeb> tzaeru: you will notice more responsiveness and faster performance in media and encoding. however, it's no substantial in most cases for common programs
<tohuw> erUSUL: I found the problem... the debug (verbose) output for smuxi-server is -d, not -v. So the script was choking on an invalid param
<mrdeb> the bigthing is flash
<threexk> hello.  X in Ubuntu is locked up for me and I cannot do anything but move the mouse cursor.  Is there any way I can regain control of my system?
<erUSUL> tohuw: good to hear
<jquiterio> after upgrade ubuntu screem stilled command line stile...
<qanadin> erUSUL:  Thanks fro the help, downloading that package and a reboot solved the problem.
<erUSUL> qanadin: no problem
<jquiterio> then... i was installed ubuntu-desktop... and... up this time... keyboard stop
<jgcampbell300> hmm, what was the cli to del dir structur
<dougl> how can I back up my 10.10 install from sda and restore it to my sdc?
<acicula> dgtl: did you try mplayer for vdpau support?
<llutz> jgcampbell300: rm -r
<jgcampbell300> nm i found it
<jgcampbell300> llutz, thanks
<Dextroid> My computer got stuck during updates and had to be shut down. I've done an apt-get upgrade now but still it won't boot after CHECKING BATTERY STATE OK. Any ideas?
<llua> setting a "xset m" setting should go into ".Xresources" or my ".xinitrc" to set it every login?
<Frenk> Hey, my syslog got 300MB because of netfilter - how do i "filter" netfilter?
<erUSUL> Dextroid: run « sudo dpkg --configure -a » ?
<Dext-roid> My computer got stuck during updates and had to be shut down. I've done an apt-get upgrade now but still it won't boot after CHECKING BATTERY STATE OK. Any ideas? Sorry got disconnected.
<UnNoobUbuntu> Hello everyone
<UnNoobUbuntu> How to customize my screen login ?
<UnNoobUbuntu> i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<UnNoobUbuntu> Because I downloaded a GDM THEME from gnome-look but I can't install it
<mrdeb> UnNoobUbuntu: google "change gdm ubuntu 10.10"
<reval> Frenk: is there anything in particular you are looking for within netfilter?
<erUSUL> Frenk: custom iptables rules? ufw?
<exodus_ms> using 10.04 LTS (64 bit system) upgraded yesterday and chromium and firefox require flash plugin, i have the old one avail but how can I install the new plugin?
<UnNoobUbuntu> mrdeb: I'm looking for thanks
<hseal12> Hey guys, I'm dual booting 10.10 and vista, and I'm trying to delete the vista partition with gmod so I can use the memory. I've been following instructions I found on the net, but I'm running into some problems.
<hseal12> I'll link to the instructions I'm using...
<hseal12> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-can-i-remove-vista-from-a-ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-648401/
<reval> Frenk if the file is getting to be too big, you could rename the log file to something like "etc.log.old" and make a new log file, and if you want specific things, such as a certain i.p. you can use grep!
<Dext-roid> Can anyone help me please? I'm stuck on my phone because of a non booting computer :(
<hseal12> When I try to enter the code "sudo chmod -R username.username /home/username/Data"
<awanti> I want to restrict users to changes in their pc (like wallpaper changes , moving icons, deleting short cuts from desktop etc)
<hseal12> it says "invalide mode:"
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: not even recovery mode will boot?
<Frenk> reval: 300 mb after 24 hours ;)
<Dext-roid> ErUsul; I'm in recovery mode in netroot.
<awanti> plz. give me solution for this plz.
<erUSUL> hseal12: is chown not chmod
<erichynds> if i right click on an image and set it as the wallpaper, where does ubuntu store the images?
<Frenk> erUSUL yes, -A INPUT -j LOG and -A FORWARD -j LOG
<llutz> Frenk: why did you enable logging if you don't want logs?
<dougl> is there an installer I can run in ubuntu 10.10 to install a ubuntu system on sdc ?
<erUSUL> awanti: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/62060 http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/27/how-to-lock-down-gnome/
<reval> Frenk: I'm leaning towards the iptables suggestion that someone else mentioned, but is there a certain thing that you know of inside these logs still that you want to get rid of?
<alecbenzer> is there a way to grab all packages from a ppa that are updates to current packages? (want to try out gnome3, I added the ppa but running apt-get upgrade doesn't change anything)
<hseal12> Thanks, erUSUL, that worked.
<erUSUL> awanti: search google for "gnome lockdown" or "gnome kiosk mode"
<dougl> err -> is there an installer I can run in ubuntu 10.10 installed on sda to install a ubuntu system on sdc ?
<Frenk> llua: its for psad
<reval> alecbenzer did you also do sudo apt-get update?
<awanti> ok
<exodus_ms> dropped offline for a moment, i dont want to repost and clutter, anyone know where i can find new 64bit flash plugin
<erUSUL> Frenk: so you are complaining because the system is logging what you asked it to log ?
<llua> @Frenk, ?
<Frenk> erUSUL: yes. the time-frame the entries should be stored is like ... 5 minutes ... not the whole day =D
<jiltdil> how to open pdf file from terminal?
<erUSUL> Frenk: you can make rsyslog log to a different file see /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf
 * dougl install ubuntu /dev/sdc
<Frenk> reval: http://paste.debian.net/110455/ this is getting ennozing
<erUSUL> Frenk: and then configure logrotate to keep only what you want
<exodus_ms> jiltdil, are you wanting to read the pdf file in the terminal or just open it from the command line?
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: I'm in netroot in recovery mode. In shell now with networking up.
<reval> Frenk, change your degree of concern drastically in one direction, I'm on the case
<erUSUL> Frenk: or use iptables ULOG
<itaylor57> exodus_ms: try this link http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<jiltdil> exodus_ms: both
<alecbenzer> reval:  I hadn't, but I just did and apt-get upgrade still doesn't work
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: run « sudo --configure  -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<stef> is there someone who can help me a little with softraid (raid1) please
<exodus_ms> itaylor57, thank you, I saw that but its not final release and im weary of running into probs with developmental versions of flash
<qanadin> anybody have a recommendation for a good VM software?
<jiltdil> exodus_ms: means i want to open it via terminal and also i want to open it in terminal if possible?
<alecbenzer> though I also tried manually apt-getting something thats in the gnome3 ppa and it said it was already at its newest version...so Im guessing something isn't configured right
<erUSUL> !anyone | stef
<ubottu> stef: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<erUSUL> !vbox > qanadin
<ubottu> qanadin, please see my private message
<itaylor57> exodus_ms: no good solution right now, I just avoid flash myself
<Frenk> erUSUL: i think ill go with logrotate =)
<exodus_ms> jiltdil, gpdf file.pdf or evince file.pdf depending on what your using, that will open the file from the command line
<reval> alecbenzer if you've done an update, and an upgrade, but gnome has not changed, the only other thing I can think of is that gnome3 is a different package and simply must be installed.
<stef> i have ubuntu dekstop 10.04 installed. i created a raid-array, it works, but i want it to auto mount and auto start the array on startup, but it doesn't work.
<exodus_ms> itaylor57, cool, thanks for your help
<qanadin> erESUL, does it support x64 at all?
<jiltdil> exodus: thanx
<erUSUL> qanadin: it does
<erUSUL> !fstab | stef for automount see here
<ubottu> stef for automount see here: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: done. Nothing changed. Everything 0. I just ran an apt upgrade a while back.
<qanadin> sweet
<exodus_ms> jiltdil, i forget to ask if your using gnome or kde, for gnome you would use gpdf and for kde use kpdf
<stef> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<erUSUL> stef: about autobuild in boot check /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<pheuter> How do i remove certain services from not automatically starting upon boot
<erUSUL> stef: but it should just work afaik
<hseal12> All right, so now I have a "data" file in my home folder. How do I use the memory for my other files?
<jiltdil> exodus_ms:thanx
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: I just did X in shell and the screen turned black.
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: do you have an older kernel in grub menu? to try if that boots?
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: I'm trying an old kernel now and same :(
<bfri> can anyone help me put my network manager back on my panel
<stef> ubottu: in fstab, i added this line     /dev/md0    /storage   /ext   defaults   0   0       so then last thing i have to do is auto start the disk-array ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alecbenzer> reval: hm, well there doesn't seem to be any "gnome3" package, but it looks like apt can't see the ppa at all.
<erUSUL> bfri: make sure you have a notification area on the panel. do alt + f2 and run nm-applet
<edbian> bfri, It's in the 'notification area' applet
<Frenk> Okay and one pretty dumb question - I had a VPS and every time I logged in, everything was colorful - even when I run vi or ls. Now on the new hosting everything is b/w ... I want color back in my life =D
<stef> erUSUL: in fstab, i added this line     /dev/md0    /storage   /ext   defaults   0   0       so then last thing i have to do is auto start the disk-array ?
<reval> alecbenzer then it may have not been added correctly or there may have been a typo.
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: :( hard to know what is going on... do you have a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? or use nvidia graphic card?
<ccvvcc> Im trying to setup ssh keys and im failing.. I followed a guide and didn't succeeded
<erUSUL> stef: should be ext4 not ext/ ?
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: :( its a hp dv6000 with an onboard nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> Frenk:  ls --color (or other alias) and insdtall the full vim package.
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: do you use the propietary driver? if so how did you installed it?
<coz_> hey guys
<Frenk> Dr_Willis: even my hostname was colorful - like user@hostname - thats why im curious
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: I had the nvidia utility install it for me when my system was fine.
<stef> erUSUL: sorry, it's like you said, EXT4, when i reboot now, ubuntu says, could not mount device to /storage . that's because it's not started yes, so i only have to auto start the disk array (sorry for my english)
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: the oe you download from nvidia's site?
<doodoo> any idea when ATI catalyst driver will come to natty. I can't play games now as it is missing :(
<erUSUL> stef: check /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: I just installed it with package management :/
<mrdeb> is ATI stable on ubuntu? when i installed it before, there was corruption
<adam__> hi
<adam__> i have "Compression yes" in my sshd config file. How can i check it is actually compressing the data over ssh?
<alberto> Hello
<Dext-roid> Ughhh.....it just gets stuck at CHECKING BATTERY STATE....OK
<adam__> @mrdeb ive had really bad experiences with ATI. So i moved to nVidia
<reval> adam_ that's a really odd question. You can see how big the file is, and then through perhaps ifconfig or another means find how much data has gone over a fresh connection
<bfri_> can anyone help me put the network manager back on my panel
<bfri_> can anyone help me put the network manager back on my panel
<bfri_> can anyone help me put the network manager back on my panel
<stef> erUSUL: this is my mdadm.conf file http://pastebin.com/K5TW3bcQ
<adam__> @reval yeah it is an odd question, maybe there was a tool that ive never heard of to check this. guess not.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me what to do about this ?? debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate strict.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 1) line 2.
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: any possible way to get back into the system? :(
<reval> adam_ I'm definitely not trying to close the question, I'm just saying that that is currently the only way I would know of
<awanti> Can I able to install Ubuntu through LAN upto 400 pc one at a time
<itaylor57> bfri_: did you try right click on the top panel and choose add to panel?
<acicula> jgcampbell300: find whatever package provides strict.pm and install it
<erUSUL> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<erUSUL> awanti: ^
<alecbenzer> reval: pretty sure it's spelled correctly. I tried adding with apt-add-repository and the ubuntu software center, both seemed the same
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: i am really at a lost here... doing some googling but nothing turns up
<Dext-roid> :(
<reval> alecbenzer are you using a particular guide to do this?
<jgcampbell300> acicula, well thats kina the problem ... it was samba but i uninstalled and tryed to erase all of the directories it left behind so now im at a loss
<reval> alecbenzer I'll give it a shot and see how far I get
<erUSUL> stef: you may have to add the deffinition for your array ?
<Dext-roid> Even failsafeX won't start
<bfri_> can anyone help me put the network manager back on my panel
<jgcampbell300> i think if i do apt-get source samba ... then apt-get build-dep samba ... would that put things back where it needs to be ?
<alecbenzer> read about gnome3 here: http://blogs.gnome.org/rodrigo/2011/03/03/gnome3-on-ubuntu/
<reval> brzi if you go to system > preferences > startup applications, do you see a network manager option there?  if so restarting may solve
<jgcampbell300> acicula, accualy it hi another error dpkg-source: not found
<reval> brzi if it is not there, this should help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-527735.html
<Dext-roid> How do I use less to display less output when I do apt-get --help ?
<acicula> jgcampbell300: what directories did you delete?
<adam__> @reval i nver thought of that method, i might try it later on. Reason i ask is cause, im tunneling connections from the iPad to my server running squid,privoxy and tor for anonymity and faster browsing. ANd it would be sweet to know if its actually compressing the data in the tunnel. Less bandwith and secure. Specially on public networks
<jgcampbell300> basicly anything that had samba on it
<bfri_> itaylor57, yes i did i dont see it
<itaylor57> Dext-roid: apt-get --help | less
<ChogyDan> bfri_: try: nm-applet --sm-disable
<acicula> jgcampbell300: source just fetches source code packages and has no use in system package managment
<stef> erUSUL: so this lines would make it works http://pastebin.com/XRBaV64Q (add to mdadm.conf)
<reval> Dext-roid try this: cat apt-get --help | less
<saud12> hi all
<jgcampbell300> acicula, ok i did sudo find / -name samba -print and erased any directory that it listed
<erUSUL> stef: probably. you can try easily...
<bfri_> chogydan, where do i put that
<Dext-roid> Thanks. Worked.
<ChogyDan> bfri_: on a command line / terminal
<stef> erUSUL: Thanks! it works! i searched days for this. Thanks
<saud12> dear i have email for linux how can i open ? where shell i go to open ?
<reval> adam_ as a side note you're the man lol, but that's all I've got still for ideas. I love compression but in practice stuff like this is elusive to me
<erUSUL> stef: no problem
<Vixxo> hi guys, how can I turn on a wifi card turned off by the hardware button ?
<stef> erUSUL: Is there a way to test if my raid1 one, like unmount one hard drive or something ?
<saud12> i do that
<reval> afk a bit
<Vixxo> I mean, from terminal
<dougl> when does the next version of ubuntu come out? and is there a way to get a sneak peek at it now?
<ChogyDan> !cli | bfri_
<ubottu> bfri_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<bfri_> chogydan, says couldnt initialize the d-bus manger
<douglarret> yeah
<jgcampbell300> acicula, wow i have things messed up now ... i think i have erased something that apt-get install needs
<ChogyDan> bfri_: can you pastebin the error?
<ChogyDan> !paste | bfri_
<ubottu> bfri_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jgcampbell300> acicula, it seems like everything that fails is related to perl
<adam__> @reval lol
<acicula> jgcampbell300: yeah it seems you broke the package manager itself
<cdtank> on Ubuntu 10.10 on a Thinkpad W510 with default graphics drivers shows weird brightness issues
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: any update? :( i
<cdtank> few seconds after I log in screen goes pitch dark.
<stef> Is there a way to test if my raid1 one, like unmount one hard drive or something ?
<erUSUL> Dext-roid: nope sorry :(
<jgcampbell300> acicula, hmm yep ... wonder how i could fix this
<cdtank> more info here http://goo.gl/NJBch
<acicula> jgcampbell300: reinstall is the shortest route
<bfri_> chogydan http://pastebin.com/YGd2yvnd
<jgcampbell300> acicula, the os ?
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: is there any possible way to fix the system now?
<ChogyDan> bfri_: how about: sudo service networkmanager restart
<acicula> jgcampbell300: yes
<bfri_> it says unrecognized service
<bfri_> chogydan it says unrecognized service
<acicula> network-manager
<jgcampbell300> acicula, ok thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: bfri_: how about: sudo service networking restart
<enterneo> if I don't have any nameserver on my resolv.conf, where would all of my dns queries goto?
<bfri_> actionparship, "restar: unknown instance:"
<s5fs> bfri_: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<s5fs> bfri_: gotta sudo it tho. also, type out /etc/init.d/network and then start hitting tab to see what scripts start with the word "network"
<stef> Hi, i have RAID1, but when one hard drive is broken, my raid won't auto start anymore. Is there a way to auto start a raid-array even when there is only one hard drive ?
<user1234> Hi. I am trying to copy files from ext4 on to ntfs drive and I get "The folder "UCZELNIA" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.". Help please.
<ChogyDan> bfri_: yeah, it is network-manager.  btw, any idea how this happened?  Where you changing the panels at all?
<s5fs> enterneo: I'm guessing nothing..?
<Dext-roid> ErUSUL: you there? :(
<ActionParsnip> bfri_: read the command I gave, then realise where you went wrong
<Dext-roid> Is there anyway to restore my system? X is gone for me after an upgrade crash even though I did an upgrade in recovery mode.
<s5fs> Dext-roid: why not just do a fresh install?
<s5fs> Dext-roid: assuming you back up all your important stuff, it shouldn't be too painful.
<dougl> why is all the 64 bit ubuntu for amd only?
<Dext-roid> S5fs: will I lose my data? And can't I do it from shell?
<skraps> does anyone know the core grub modules used when building a grub-image that is required by a ubuntu system
<s5fs> Dext-roid: You'll need to back your data up to an external drive, or a file server, or something before you begin the reinstall.
<itaylor57> dougl it is forall 64 niy
<ChogyDan> dougl: its not just for amd, amd invented it
<ivorensis> My friend can't get her 3G-connection working with 10.10. The 3G-capability is built-in, so there's no need for USB-stick. Is there a way to get it working?
<bfri_> chogydan i just accidentally right clicked and removed it
<milk> when launching an gui application from a console window, it keeps the console busy until the app is exited or ctrl-c is hit. is there anyway to avoid this restriction?
<yuzodo> there isn't milk as the terminal hosts the app
<ChogyDan> bfri_: try right clicking on the panel, and adding the notification area
<dougl> itaylor57,  ChogyDan  so I should use for 64 bit intel install?
<Jon--> How can I check the return code of the last run binary from Terminal?
<chims> just use & at the end of the command
<jgcampbell300> well i guess that gives me more time to play warcraft :)
<s5fs> milk: nohup <command> &
<itaylor57> dougl yep
<yuzodo> my bad s5fs
<ChogyDan> dougl: I would say use 32 bit if you are unsure
<s5fs> yuzodo: no worries, we all learn job control today ;-)
<yuzodo> xD
<Jon--> How can I check the return code of the last run binary from Terminal? I may want to script this (bash) later. Just testing something right now.
<Dext-roid> How do I check how big a directory is in shell?
<itaylor57> Dext-roid: du -h
<s5fs> Dext-roid: du -h
<llutz> Jon--: $?
<Jon--> Dext-roid: du -h --max-depth=x [useful option]
<milk> s5fs; ty!
<s5fs> yw
<qanadin> erUSUL what would cause an error in creating the virtual disk
<qanadin> saying VERR_FILE_TOO_BIG
<stef> Hi, i have RAID1, but when one hard drive is broken, my raid won't auto start anymore. Is there a way to auto start a raid-array even when there is only one hard drive ?
<qanadin> And it only does this when I am using a fixed storage, instead of variable
<llutz> Jon--: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/exitcodes.html
<durando> what is the command to download the entire source tree from command line for ubuntu server
<Jon--> llutz: I know what the exit code should be I just needed to know how to check it in a bash script.
<milk> what chims noted, just putting the & at the end also works and the console goes straight onto a new line, where as nohup requires a ctrl-c still. what is the difference there?
<Gavzorz> ahh
<Dext-roid> is there any way to do a fresh install from shell?
<Dext-roid> I do have networking
<dgtl> acicula, yes, i did, i have tried mplayer with vdpau, tried it with 1080p (x264) content, and tried to play 1080i content via a dvb-c card and a channels.conf - both the same, the movie/stream hangs and slows down
<dougl> Dext-roid, install from a shell running in 10.10?
<milk> a-ha; http://hacktux.com/bash/ampersand
<Dext-roid> Dougl: yes
<llutz> Jon--: if [ $? = 0 ]  then do something else do something different fi
<dougl> Dext-roid, that is what I was asking earlier and got no response
<Dext-roid> Dougl: sorry I'm online from my phone its easy to skip messages :(
<qanadin> anybody know much about VirtualBox OSE?
<qanadin> I am having errors when trying to create a fixed hard drive
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<itaylor57> Dext-roid dougl I believe you must install ubuntu from live CD or USB
<dougl> I think there should be a installer that runs in current ubuntu version that installs the next version on another hard drive
<ActionParsnip> qanadin: give us some details and we may be able to help
<Dr_Willis> qanadin:  it has a rather large manual at its homepage..  what do you mean by 'fixed hard drive' ?
<dougl> itaylor57, I think you are right
<jgcampbell300> Dext-roid, i think it is possable but it would be a net boot thing and i dont think it would be practical unless you are deploying a large network
<dougl> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dougl: suggest it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> dougl:  'debootstrap' can do that.
<XOXO1> hello, I have a question. I got a laptop without a HDD, it currently runs on ubuntu live CD. this laptop has a memory card reader and I need to transfer the content of the memory card to another pc via local network. how can I share this memory card folder on my local network?
<Dr_Willis> but debootstrap is not for beginners. :)
<Dr_Willis> XOXO1:  what os is on the other pc?
<XOXO1> W7
<ActionParsnip> !samba | XOXO1
<ubottu> XOXO1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dougl> I have been usint linux for 15 years can debootstrap work for me?
<Dext-roid> Jpcambell300: so I should use a dvd? Will my files be preserved if I don't format?
<Dr_Willis> XOXO1:  set up samba, or install ssh server and use winscp on windows. for accessing it.. but if its on a memory card.. why not plug that into the otehr pc?
<Dr_Willis> dougl:  check its docs and find out. :)
 * dougl googling debootstrap
<qanadin> When I am creating the Virtual disk, I am using a fixed amount, instead of a dynamically expanding hard drisk.  But I am getting an error when creating the disk space.  "VDI: setting image size failed for '/media/Storage/VirtualMachine/harddisk/win7.vdi' (VERR_FILE_TOO_BIG).
<Dr_Willis> dougl:  ive never wanted to install that way.
<XOXO1> my second pc does not have a card reader :>
<ActionParsnip> qanadin: how much free space do you have available in $HOME
<qanadin> I am not installing it in my $HOME directory
<qanadin> I am putting it on a secondary 850 gig hard drive
<ActionParsnip> XOXO1: sudo apt-get install samba    and you can share the mount point of the card
<Dr_Willis>  vbox generates the hd image files in the users home last i looked...
<qanadin> that has like 700gigs avail
<Dr_Willis> .vbox dir.. double check that its using that perhaps..
<ActionParsnip> qanadin: is it mounted writable?
<Dext-roid> Can't I get rid of my desktop environment via apt and install it again?
<qanadin> yes
<Dr_Willis> Dext-roid:  you can remove and reinstall stuff.. but what are you thinking you will gain?
<ActionParsnip> Dext-roid: fairly useless, it will still use the same cofigs
<Dext-roid> Hmm
<enterneo> is there a ipv6 version of apt-get
<qanadin> ActionParsnip it should be as I am able to write to it not using VirtualBox
<Dext-roid> can't my data be preserved with a fresh install? I don't have anything to backup my data onto.
<Dr_Willis> Dext-roid:  the system package manager does NOT NOT NOT touch the users config files.
<Dr_Willis> Dext-roid:  backup your home dir, and other setting files to an online service perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> 2gb for free at UbuntuOne.
<Dext-roid> But I'm in shell....how do I do that? I'm a noob :(
<Afflicto> Hey all. I can't switch workspaces. What's wrong? hotkeys are not working and the buttons down in the lower right won't work.
<dougl> Dr_Willis, debootstrap = ubuntu the gentoo way -> I have been avoiding that for about 10 years - lol
<ActionParsnip> qanadin: i'd ask in #vbox too
<qanadin> k
<EricSon12331> if i install ubuntu 10.10 over the alternate-cd, do i get a Window-Manager like Gnome installed as usall?
<ActionParsnip> EricSon12331: makes sense.I'd do a clean install personally
<Dr_Willis> EricSon12331:  just install the ubuntu-desktop package...
<Dr_Willis> 'install ing over a installed system' would that not be basically eraseing the installed system.. theres no 'over' type install option.
<arand> EricSon12331: It will install it automaticaly per default
<EricSon12331> thank you arand :)
<EricSon12331> just asking as iam going to install it over the alternate-cd due to the crypt-features :)
<Dr_Willis> the amternative cd - installs a normal desktop same as the Desktop cd.. last i tried it.
<EricSon12331> ok, thats fine^^
<wullee> does the alternate iso still does not work with wifi or mobile broadband?
<ActionParsnip> wullee: depends on the chip
<wullee> ActionParsnip, i forgot yes
<Dr_Willis> after it installs.. it would be the same as a desktop install. :) but during install.. hard to tell.
<Dext-roid> Dr_Wills: how do I perform the backup in she'll).
<Dr_Willis> Dext-roid:  via proper use of the 'cp' command or scp to copy it somewhere..  i dont know where you are putting things.
<Dext-roid> Dr_Wills: ubuntuone?
<Dr_Willis> 'Ubuntu One' is a directory in your home that gets synced.. No idea how that works from a console only setup
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntuone may know.
<Jon--> Dext-roid: ubuntuone is like a 2GB share between your ubuntu machine and other ubuntu machines that you can access. It's a way you could transfer files and configuration between your computers. Any other method for transferring data will work.
<Odaym> when i am extracting a .tar, it's not extracting with its folders and whatnot
<peturie> Hello
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know if the ubuntu one 'service' is ran befor the user logs in normally to X or not. I would think its part of gnome.
<Odaym> and just dropping all the files in the 1st level of all folders, randomly
<Odaym> how do i do it properly on terminal?
<Afflicto> Hey guys
<peturie> I need a centralized user database for a network of ubuntu machines, is NIS the way to go?
<llutz> Odaym: tar xf foo.tar
<Afflicto> I can't switch workspace! buttons in lower-right doesen't work, nor does the hotkeys. help! I need to work.
<Odaym> it will extract to that same folder yes llutz?
<llutz> Odaym: yes, use -C to give a path (man tar)
<ActionParsnip> peturie: look into openldap
<wullee> I used the tool bastille from repository and it messed everything up like programs not running and other things but internet still working, then I went in here and asked about it. Then I saw someone sending or receiving files from me. Now I use a live cd and did these revert steps of the tool. How can I check if everzthing is correct again?
<Chilaquiles> hey guys does anybody know any software that compares two text files and tells me what are the differences between those in ubuntu?
<llutz> Chilaquiles: diff
<Chilaquiles> with GUI
<arand> Chilaquiles: tkdiff
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: diff isn't bad at all :)
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: isn't that the one that runs on the terminal?
<XOXO1> hey i managed to share a folder on my Home dir but i cant share a memory card folder, says folder is not accessible
<N3wBi3> neeeeeeeeeeed help plz plz plz plz!!! ubuntu is not responding after the login screen!!
<N3wBi3> someooooooooooooone help me
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: sure but its a decent app, all ANY gui will be is an X version of the same data, so why bother
<phoenixsampras> N3wBi3: what is the log message?
<Chilaquiles> I tryied that I think on the terminal and gave me headache
<Chilaquiles> *tried
<arand> Chilaquiles: "diff -u file1 file2 | less", meld is another popular gui alternative
<ttist25> hi everybody.  I'm having trouble trying to get a software RAID5 to boot in degraded mode .  Can anyone help?
<hiexpo> what is the differance in useing apt and aptitude
<ikonia> ttist25: is /boot on a seperate non-radi5 partition
<ttist25> everything is on the array
<kitty_> where would i find help on getting library dependancies for a package resolved?
<ikonia> ttist25: you know /boot should be on a seperate partition that is not raid 5 don't you ?
<Frogbarf> I just installed unbuntu on xen, but was never prompted to enter a root password during installation.  Do I still need to do that?
<Frogbarf> i can't su root
<ttist25> no - I thought I could have everything in the array
<ikonia> Frogbarf: no
<ikonia> !sudo  | Frogbarf
<ubottu> Frogbarf: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> ttist25: no, you can't
<ttist25> I figured it was something fundamental like that
<ttist25> crap
<ActionParsnip> Frogbarf: use:   sudo -i
<Frogbarf> thanks
<ttist25> I'm setting up a virtual machine server that will be running 6 winxp machines in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Frogbarf: your user is in a group called Admin giving it access to sudo and gksudo
<Frogbarf> sorry, I'm a Suse user. This is my first experience with this distro. I am trying to get networking to work
<BusMaster> I was to download the ubuntu-server CD .iso from a mirror in Sweden. Why is it so darn difficult to find the url to the iso?
<ttist25> i wanted to use raid so that if a drive failed it would still run degraded until i could get onsite and fix it
<ikonia> Frogbarf: look at https://help.ubuntu.com fo overview dos
<ttist25> would raid1 work?
<Frogbarf> Since it's a xen install on a "remote" box, I'd like to be able to log into it via remote x
<ikonia> ttist25: reading and understanding the rules before implementing is an important part of doing someonething with out rushing in
<BenXYZ> Is there an editor packaged with ubuntu out-of-the-box that includes C syntax highlighting?
<Frogbarf> this vnc window is  horrible
<BusMaster> one would imagine a link to a list of mirrors to figure prominently on the download page. Instead, there is a silly button which masks the original url so I can't conveninently wget it from my text based setup
<ttist25> agreed - that's why i'm testing this - it's not production
<ikonia> ttist25: ok, then it's time to do some research
<ttist25> i'm doing dry runs to make sure i can recover when i need to
<wullee> I get critical warnings after i used a tool that changes user settings. I did all revert steps but is there a tool that can check if ubuntu is safe again?
<Buceph> Is there any software that's like DU Monitor. That'll show me my current download speed and total downloaded amount?
<troulouliou> hi how can i disable ssh service startup ; neither /et/init.d nor update-rcd are working on 10.10
<ttist25> i've seen documentation where people are using os partitions in a mirrored raid1 configuration and then having the raid5 on three other drives
<gilles> hi could any1 help me install starcraft 2 with my cd ans wine please?
<ikonia> wullee: what tool
<ikonia> ttist25: yes, that is true
<ttist25> I've only got 4 sata ports
<wullee> ikonia bastille
<ikonia> wullee: ok, so what's the real issue then ?
<saulus> hey, I want to create a NAT gateway. I followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874 but it does not work. Can you help me?
<ttist25> so my os drive would be unprotected
<ikonia> ttist25: raid 1 is a mirror it's protected
<wullee> ikonia, after the changes i couldnt open programs and someone downloaded or send me files via dcc
<ttist25> btw - thanks for discussing this with me.  I've been banging my head for three days
<ikonia> wullee: yes, that's what bastile mode will do
<lucid_j> Hi, is there any plugin for Totem movie player that allows me to watch internet tv channels?
<baslisks> hey, does firefox in 10.4 lts have html5 support?
<ttist25> right - but I was hoping to use raid5 because of read times
<wullee> ikonia, now i worry that the system is corrupted and i have not enough knowledge to see if its true
<ShakeyJake> buceph: conky can probably do what you want
<ikonia> ttist25: what will your machine be doing
<ttist25> i thought it would be better for my application
<ikonia> wullee: then you need to re-install to go to a sane config
<_cronus_> ttist25, it might be better to invest into a hardware raid solution. I never had any problem with those.
<ttist25> it's going to run headless as a virtual machine server
<ikonia> ttist25: does your application push high iops
<Frogbarf> woohoo, I have a network connection
<wullee> ikonia, is there no other chance?
<Buceph> Cheers Shakey.
<ikonia> wullee: not if you don't know what it's done
<ttist25> my client is broke - trying to avoid spening more money
<ShakeyJake> buceph: are you comfortable using it? running it already?
<ttist25> i'm using vboxheadless boxes 6 of them
<mer_ge> will there be a stable ppa for firefox 4? the mozilla stable ppa seems offline and outdated...
<gilles> hi could any1 help me install starcraft 2 with my cd ans wine please?
<Frogbarf> Now how can I configure it allow remote x sessions?
<ikonia> Frogbarf: read the document URL I gave you earlier
<lucid_j> ShakeyJake: I am using it and I was wondering if I can add a Totem movie player on desktop using Conky!
<wullee> ikonia, can i send a lof of something to someone who could tell me whats wrong?
<ttist25> not sure what an iop is - input output?
<Frogbarf> k
<wullee> ikonia, can i send a lof of something to someone who could tell me whats wrong?
<wullee> }log
<ttist25> i'm skating on the edge of noobidity
<ikonia> wullee: there are paid consultants, sure, contact canonical
<tripelb> hiexpo I'm looking
<ActionParsnip> gilles: try playonlinux  it may help
<arand> wullee: Or is there is a specific issue, pastebin the error here, or ask for help on the forums.
<GOMI> got a question , i have ubuntu running good right now but i wish to experiment with commands to learn is theire a safe enviroment in ubuntu itself ?
<daniel_> ok this is gonna sound dumb but can i get android apps to work on ubuntu ?
<wullee> ikonia, would posting it in a forum be a security risk or something? arand, ok thank you everybody
<GOMI> or must it be vm stuff
<ShakeyJake> lucid_j: as far as im aware there's no option to play video through conky, although  you can do some pretty funky things with lua these days
<ikonia> daniel_: they are a different operating system
<chims> no for now
<ikonia> wullee: that's up to you to decide
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Run-Android-Applications-on-Ubuntu-115152.shtml
<tripelb> hiexpo - so far - redditalien: tripelb: linux - What's the difference between apt-get and aptitude ...: <http://serverfault.com/questions/21105/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-and-aptitude>; install - What is the real difference between "apt-get" and ...: <http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/767/what-is-the-real-difference-between-apt-get-and-aptitude-how-about-wajig>; aptitude versus apt-get: (2 more messages)
<wullee> arand, ikonia, what file do i have to post?
<ShakeyJake> lucid_j: its certainly possible to images, so video might not be so much of a stretch
<lucid_j> ok
<mer_ge> will we be able to use a firefox _stable_ ppa for firefox4? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ seems offline for a long time ...
<gilles> <gilles> ive been able to get to the installer part .. but it looks garbled. kinda of blurry .. and cant see install buttons and such ?
<ActionParsnip> gilles: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11123
<lucid_j> Is there any plugin for totem that allows me to watch internet tv channels?
<ttist25> would I be better using RAID1?
<tripelb> re difference between aptitude and apt-get for me and hiexpo  - What does this mean? --> aptitude is a wrapper for dpkg just like apt-get/apt-cache, but it is a one-stop-shop tool for searching/installing/removing/querying.
<ActionParsnip> gilles: maybe some help there
<arand> wullee: I presumed you knew which file and had a specific error that you experienced when I suggested that, if there are no current symptoms, that will presumably not do.
<shomon_> hi, how do I configure my firewall to allow me to connect to windows computers via samba?
<shomon_> I'm using firestarter...
<wullee> arand, no damn...
<arand> tripelb: apt-get is the recommended tool in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: seems to be port 445 and 139 TCP
<shomon_> thanks!
<tripelb> re difference between aptitude and apt-get for me and hiexpo  - arand. I use it, ie apt-get but I'm wondering. why is it the recommended.
<daniel_> ok now vice versa can i get ubuntu apps in android?
<gilles> how do i take screen shots of my desktop ? .. same thing as wiondows? .. print sreen key?
<itaylor57> daniel you would have to port them via android sdk
<arand> tripelb: since aptitude was removed from the standard desktop seed.
<x_> applications/accesories/take_screen_shot
<wullee> arand, it says that some files have no ending but i know this only from the ani virus log. where can i see all system changes?
<x_> @gilles
<tripelb> arand, what does "seed" mean in this context? And what was the disadvantage or advantage that caused it to be removed?
<shomon_> ActionParsnip: is there a wildcard for 192.168.0.everything?
<Iatagore> When I use GDebi, is there a log for this? What application is used to install .deb files?
<arand> wullee: logs ara normally in /var/logs
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: 192.168.0.0/24   if it accepts network classes
<arand> tripelb: It was removed to save space on the liveCD
<tripelb> arand, apologies if I am not having a "problem" but I need somehow to get some background understanding so .. I am teaching myself to fish.
<hseal12> Hey guys. I just deleted my vista partition in gparted. How do I use this memory for a different partition (namely the one I'm using for Ubuntu)?
<shomon_> ok, well, I'll try and see, thanks ActionParsnip
<wullee> arand, i know, but there are so many different config files, i looked already, will check again now
<naknomik> I'm trying to install additional SATA disks and I see that when number of disks changes and I reboot, everytime each disk gets a different /dev/ id, for example, root disk sometimes gets /dev/sda[1,2,3,4,5] etc and sometimes /dev/sdd[1,2,3,4,5] etc. I use UUIDs for kernel and fstab command line so booting works, but this doesn't seem to work for RAID arrays (md* devices) how do I fix this?
<reval> hseal, have you tried using GPartEd?
<hseal12> that's what I'm using now
<tripelb> hseal, why not just use it for storage. or as a NTFS partition that can be read by any system
<lucid_j> Is there any plugin for totem that allows me to watch internet tv channels?
<tripelb> I need a subnick "learning_to_fish" like a subtitle
<x_> @nakomik i heard if you turn the shower on, throw the HDD in there, soap, water blow dry.  prob solved
<broon_sparrow> Hi. Something weird going on - I'm not see two USB conected storage devices (a HD and flash card) that used to connect fine), but I am getting a new NETWORK drive, when I click on it I get a DESKTOP and Windows Network folder in it. Bizarrely when I connect the flashcard to another computer I still can't access the card but can now see this network option which has a windows network and MYCOMPUTERNAME desktop....wha
<broon_sparrow> t's going on? Any ideas?
<naknomik> x_: Have a nice day!
<bcj> How do I add extra filesystem types to mount?
<bcj> I get the following: "mount error: ceph filesystem not supported by the system"
<bcj> How can I add support for mounting Ceph filesystems
<bcj> ?
<arand> bcj: search for utils in the repos
<bcj> arand: How do I search in the repos?
<bcj> Ah
<bcj> I think I need ceph-client-tools
<bcj> Hmm, maybe not
<reval> bcj are you familiar with synaptic?
<arand> bcj: Seems like it's too new to be in the repositories: http://ceph.newdream.net/wiki/Debian
<reval> bcj also do you have a gui going, or no gui?
<bcj> Well, the test machine is headless
<arand> bcj: Otherwise it would be e.g. "apt-cache search ceph"
<broon_sparrow> I'm running 10.04 and have had no problem connecting the drives before.
<bcj> arand: Something is up then
<bcj> I've installed ceph on the host machine
<lucid_j> When I try to watch a YouTube video on Totem I receive an error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error
<reval> bcj you can probably still apt-get install aptitude, and then do aptitude search ceph, but the guy in between my 2 texts prob. has a better solution
<lucid_j> Does anyone has the same problem?
<bcj> I've already installed ceph
<bcj> The host parts of it are working fine (the Ceph system is running) - I just can't mount the thing
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: can you use http://pastebin.com   and give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<broon_sparrow> the only item in the desktop is a folder called PRINT$
<jwtiyar> where the conversation saved in empathy?
<reval> bcj you'd probably find a ceph fuse module or additional plugin for filesystems. also though http://ceph.newdream.net/wiki/Debian
<reval> as reposted from arand
<donnib> how does one set ubunto to mount a smb on every boot ?
<bcj> reval: From what I was reading of Ceph, it's in the kernel now - the FUSE filesystem layer is no longer supported
<donnib> is there some where in settings ?
<x_> yo sucka
<x_> fuckin irish mic
<lucid_j> ActionParnship: Paste what?
<irishmick> new to ubuntu. this OS is sweet
<reval> bcj I did not know that.
<x_> irish mic is a n00000000000000000000b
<arand> bcj: mount.ceph
<oCean> x_: stop that please
<Lancelot> My sound has stopped working. Is there a way for me to restart ALSA or do I need to restart my computer
<x_> @ocean no
<arand> bcj: Maybe you'll have to specifically use the mount.ceph binary in /sbin/
<oCean> !guidelines > x_
<ubottu> x_, please see my private message
<reval> Lancelot which ubuntu are you using? I want to know if it is a newer one with pulse or one with just alsa
<broon_sparrow> what/where is smb://
<gakhan> broon_sparrow, it's gvfs convention for SMB networks
<bcj> arand: I'll try that, thanks
<Lancelot> reval, I'm using Karmic
<Lancelot> reval, to be honest I'm not sure
<reval> Lancelot I bet that has pulseaudio, from terminal type in 'pulseaudio --kill' and then type in 'pulseaudio --start'
<Lancelot> reval, standby
<lucid_j> I cannot play youtube videos on totem: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error. Any advice?
<broon_sparrow> gakhan - sorry but what does that mean? I've got a weird network folder showing up and it's location is smb://edward-desktop/  -I've noever come across that locatyion before, what would that mean? any ideas? Since it's appear no USB storage devices are working
<popeluvsu> Having tons of wifi issues with ubuntu 10.10 on my lenovo thinkpad edge. its my first time using linux at all and I spent the last 2 days glued to forums and tutorials trying to resolve.. should switch to 10.4 instead? Is that less buggy?
<Lancelot> reval, it didn't work
<reval> lancelot ok, one minute then
<gakhan> it's your computer name... ther should be shares in it
<tsimpson> broon_sparrow: smb is windows shares
<reval> Lancelot try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<broon_sparrow> why would I have a windows shares folder on Ubuntu? Would WINE create it? How can i delete it?
<Lancelot> reval, I already tried that
<GeekyAdam> why doesn't thunderbird like my godaddy site email password?
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: run the command, make a pastebin
<reval> lancelot ok one more thing then, finding it, they changed it around at some point.
<tsimpson> broon_sparrow: it would either be created by installing samba, or someone on your network sharing files/directories/printers
<lucid_j> ActionParnship: Which command?
<reval> lancelot I know at some point you could do sudo service gdm restart to deal with the gdm, but I can't find a similar command, this thread shows how to kill the processes involved, and that might help.. my last resort really http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452448
<Lancelot> reval, I might as well just reboot
<azizLIGHTS> how do i scp files through a reverse ssh tunnel?
<Inphernal> Does Ubuntu have a file name length limit like XP?
<broon_sparrow> tsimpson: i've not installed samba (as far as I know!) and i'm not on a network
<reval> lancelot I know that was a format change from /etc/init.d/gdm (or alsa-utils) restart
<Lancelot> I haven't followed that too well
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: yes it does
<reval> lancelot if it is a constant problem, you could probably make a script to kill it
<Lancelot> reval, is there a place that has good documentation on this stuff
<Lancelot> I guess I could
<bcj> arand: Ok, when invoking /sbin/mount.ceph directly, I still get the same error: "mount error: ceph filesystem not supported by the system"
<broon_sparrow> also it appears on another PC (with my computer desktop) when the flash card is plugged into their machine
<reval> lancelot I really don't know, I'm a hobbyist at best.
<gilles> hi i am trying to install Starcraft 2 with play on linux .. i get to a point where its asking me for a command and i get an error? can any1 help
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 says: 256 bytes
<reval> I've got the same question now though, heh.
<Lancelot> reval, here's something interesting, the process can't die.
<reval> even with sudoL?
<ActionParsnip> gilles: grab the wine ppa to getwine 1.3   it may help
<Lancelot> I tried killing it from the process manager this time
<reval> how is it unkillable?  does it just say it can't die?
<Lancelot> it just comes back as root, and then runs under my user
<dean> helo
<W3ird_N3rd> oh my
<W3ird_N3rd> I'm sad now
<gilles> ive been trying this for a few days// might have to go back to windows
<reval> well, on the bright side, if it's doing that it was restarted to a degree
<ActionParsnip> gilles: also ask in #winehq
<reval> what is your specific problem? what are you trying to get to happen?
<W3ird_N3rd> how is it possible the task bar on top on a fresh (mini.iso) Ubuntu 1010 install just.. vaporizes
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<Inphernal> ActionParsnip: I have an external HD with about 50-100gb of backup data, but the disk is messing up. I'm trying to copy the contents to my XP computer, and it keeps stopping a little into it complaining it cannot copy the files cause the file names are too long. Any recommendations as to what I could do to save my data before I send the disk in?
<gilles> i have teamviewer if some1 wants to view and help me out ?
<Lancelot> reval, I tried terminating the pulse audio process
<W3ird_N3rd> it's still there, I can open the menu using alt+F1
<Lancelot> reval, when I do, the python process comes out of sleep, and the process re-appears
<W3ird_N3rd> but otherwise invisible
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: what file system is the external storage using?
<Inphernal> I thought maybe I could copy it into this computer with Ubuntu, but I guess I'll just encounter the same problem
<dunmanifestin> how does KDE work?
<reval> I started a dialogue box so it wouldn't spam other question askers, heh.
<Inphernal> ActionParsnip: NTFS
<ActionParsnip> dunmanifestin: can you expand the question please
<jiltdil> how to unzip a .zip file via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: should be ok, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfs
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: unzip filename.zip
<dunmanifestin> well.. how do i know its installed properly? like a gui or something?
<itaylor57> ActionParsnip: LOL
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: or install unp and run:  unp filename
<broon_sparrow> tsimpson: i seems I do have samba installed - is it safe to uninstall?
<arand> bcj: I don't know then, I'm afraid
<Inphernal> ActionParsnip: Will Ubuntu not complain about the file name lengths?
<ActionParsnip> dunmanifestin: if you used the package system it will be installed properly
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:thanx
<ActionParsnip> Inphernal: ntfs has limits, listed on that page
<bcj> arand: Thanks anyway - it might be a bug in the package.
<dunmanifestin> what, the synaptic package manager? it should be but it keeps crashing when i try enable desktop effects
<coz_> hey guys
<yuzodo> yo
<Inphernal> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll give it a try. Thank you
<W3ird_N3rd> ok
<W3ird_N3rd> now seriously
<W3ird_N3rd> I install a fresh Maverick
<W3ird_N3rd> and now after 2 reboots or so, I CAN'T LOGIN.
<douglarret> hey coz_
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, i was expecting a password prompt to activate the fglrx drivers.... instead, i get "you are not authorized to perform this action"... what would be the proper cli syntax?    10.10 amd/64
<W3ird_N3rd> now I understand not every bug is found in testing
<W3ird_N3rd> but what the fuck is this shit?
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: what happens when you try to login?
<W3ird_N3rd> I login, background from user comes up, get thrown back to login screen
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: please mind your language in this channel.  Also, try to keep questions and replies to a single line
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: gksudo jockey    should do it
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: create a fresh new user and see if you can login there
<tsimpson> broon_sparrow: if you don't want to use windows file sharing, remove it
<LtHummus> Can someone help me diagnose my lirc issues?  I had it working in 10.04, but my remote control is unresponsive in 10.10.  The USB reciever is definetly there as lsusb sees it.  I've tried reinstalling/reconfiguring lirc to no avail.  irw shows nothing when i press buttons (and the little LED on the reciever lights up to indicate that it sees my presses).  I've tried asking in #lirc but no response
<W3ird_N3rd> sorry jrib this kind of bugs just makes me loose any understanding. It's too obvious and any testing should have shown it
<gilles> i have teamviewer if some1 wants to view and help me out install star craft 2 ? been trying for quite a long time
<AcePreshaw> someing is eating my laptops cpu im on 10.04 LTS
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: well, we have no idea what the cause is.  Then we can determine if it's a bug or not.
<AcePreshaw> gilles i will
<broon_sparrow> tsimpson: any reason why it would interfere with other starage devices? and how would it have been installed?
<W3ird_N3rd> jrib, I make a fresh install, set it up to auto-login, reboot, dead
<W3ird_N3rd> any testing would have shown that
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: do you have encrypted homes?
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: what release did you install?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  tried that.... it searched for drivers then returend the same error mgs: 'you are not authorized to perform this action'.
<qba> hey, is it ok to buy radeon graphics 4 ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: how big are your partitions?
<tsimpson> broon_sparrow: no, it shouldn't have any effect on a storage device
<ActionParsnip> qba: most are supported, yes
<qba> thx
<W3ird_N3rd> ActionParsnip, ext4 little under 60GB, 1,5GB swap iirc
<broon_sparrow> tsimpson: ty. i'll uninstall and then see if I can access storage devices.
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  the flgrx are on the system.... just not activatalbe
<W3ird_N3rd> jrib, no encrypted home, ActionParsnip, maverick 10.10
<antonio_> djd
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: can you login with a fresh new user?
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: ok so not due to full systems
<W3ird_N3rd> just set it up so the only user (made during install) should auto-login
<douglarret> +----
<lucid_j> Is there any way to watch internet tv streaming channels on Totem Movie Player?
<douglarret> -+++++
<W3ird_N3rd> I can't really set up another user now anyway, I can't get past the login screen
<W3ird_N3rd> I'll try the commandline
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: use a tty (ctrl-alt-f1)
<W3ird_N3rd> jrib, that was my idea, but doesn't work
<W3ird_N3rd> screen goes weird
<ActionParsnip> lucid_j: if you give the output of the command I gave I can help you
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: what doesn't work?
<W3ird_N3rd> no visible tty
<jrib> W3ird_N3rd: use recovery mode then
<GuRaX> Hey, did somebody ever tried to sync evolution contacts to a remote couchdb(not ubuntu one) and succeeded??
<W3ird_N3rd> graphics corruption, it looks like a mixture of backgrounds
<W3ird_N3rd> jrib, I guess I'll just put in another graphics card
<W3ird_N3rd> hopefully that'll fix it
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: what video chip do you use?
<W3ird_N3rd> Matrox G400
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: tried the bootoption: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: you can also try blacklisting the current driver so you force the OS to use vesa, you can then get updated
<W3ird_N3rd> ActionParsnip, I guess updating isn't going to do much, I don't think the Matrox drives has been updates for ages
<e\ectro> My laptop keeps booting and lucid startup gives an error that the FS contains errors and its checking,  After checking it reboots and im stuck in an infinite boot loop of checking.  I have knoppix on a USB, i boot in run fsck.ext4 -v /dev/sda1 and reboot only to be stuck in the boot loop once again.  Any ideas?
<W3ird_N3rd> *driver
<Tesa1> How can i assign the result of this line $echo 'lo[example] (lol)' | sed 's:\([()=!"'\''$'\[' ]\):\\\1:g'   to a variable?
<W3ird_N3rd> e\ectro, the laptop reboots while checking?
<e\ectro> W3ird_N3rd: after it checks to 100%
<AcePreshaw> e\ectro, it can be an bad seter on your HDD
<e\ectro> auto reboot
<jrib> Tesa1: foo=$(some command in here)
<e\ectro> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: but the kernel has as has Xorg, could be the difference
<AcePreshaw> your best bet the the hdd went
<W3ird_N3rd> ActionParsnip, there's nothing to update anyway, I installed from mini.iso, so unless I activate backports..
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: i'd look into that.
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  here is the pastebin for the same problem as lucid_j.... grep flash and swf did not return anything....http://pastebin.com/jDFLiZeY
<gilles> i have teamviewer if some1 wants to view and help me out installing starcraft2, been trying for a long time .. thx
 * AcePreshaw is away: I'm busy or i put the lid down
<jrib> !away > AcePreshaw
<ubottu> AcePreshaw, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: the idea was to run it as ONE command, nevermind we have what we need
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, ooops, my bad
<willfrand> hola
<willfrand> alguien ahi?
<willfrand> tengo problemas con los plugins de flash
<willfrand> siempre me sale el error W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/kde3auxbuilder/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<jrib> !es | willfrand
<willfrand> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubottu> willfrand: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<onur_> hello, i have a big problem about my ethernet and wirelesss connections. when i plug the ethernet to my laptop and start ubuntu it connects to internet with no problem. but when i want to use wireless, it won't connect at all (is stucks saying getting an ip address and then disconnects). and i cannot connect with ethernet after doing that. dmesg returns continuiously "eth0: link  up" or again continiously  "eth0: link down eth0: not available". please help me, o
<onur_> r i will re install ubuntu.
<willfrand> mmm i'm sorry, i think that i was in the spanish channel
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: run as ONE command:   sudo apt-get --purge remove browser-plugin-gnash gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flashsudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin64-installer
<willfrand> onur, do you think that this is the solution?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: native 64bit flash from adobe
<onur_> willfrand: two days ago i didnt have any problems with my connection
<ActionParsnip> onur_: can you run:   sudo lshw -C network     and give a pastebin of the output (Don't paste the output as is or it will flood the channel)
<onur_> and i think i messep up something
<memo_> hi can somebody help me with the elantech smatpad drivers?
<faryshta> Hello. Can someone guide me to use dvdrip?
<mongy> faryshta, handbrake is bette
<mongy> better*
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: there is also acidrip
<memo_> is there any elantech driver for ubuntu?
<memo_> my elanctech touchpad is recognized
<memo_> as logitech
<ActionParsnip> memo_: if you run:  lsusb   does it list the pad?
<faryshta> mongy, can you help me use it I don't know how to use either.
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, I don't know how to use either. Can you please help me on that?
<mongy> faryshta, its point n click.  I dont have it on this this machine so I cant really help.
<soreau> faryshta: I've found it's easiest to make a 1-1 copy with k3b
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: try them and see, or look online for guides
<memo_> hi is there anybody out there?
<memo_> can somebody help me?
<soreau> ! ask | memo_
<ubottu> memo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, here is the pastebin of that command... it failed:  pastebin.com/wsPGzvP0
<memo_> my elantech touchpad is recognized as logitech
<remlabm> having an isssue with samba follwing symlinks. entered all the proper settings into .conf but still have access denied on this symlink. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flashsudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin64-installer
<Dr_Willis> check the basics remlabm  - like the permissions on the link?
<memo_> my elantech touchpad is recognized as logitech mouse can somebody help
<AcePreshaw> !help > memo_
<ubottu> memo_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> memo_: I asked you a question  yet you are still spamming the channel
<ActionParsnip> memo_: if you wont respond to a reasonable question how can ANYONE help you>
<ActionParsnip> memo_: try reading instead of hitting paste and annoying everyone
<repozitor> can U help me?
<onur_> hello, i have a big problem about my ethernet and wirelesss connections. when i plug the ethernet to my laptop and start ubuntu it connects to internet with no problem. but when i want to use wireless, it won't connect at all (is stucks saying getting an ip address and then disconnects). and i cannot connect with ethernet after doing that. dmesg returns continuiously "eth0: link  up" or again continiously  "eth0: link down eth0: not available". please help me, o
<onur_> r i will re install ubuntu.
<AcePreshaw> !help > repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor, please see my private message
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, same result:  Unable to locate package flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> onur_: can you give the output of:    lsb_release -a; uname  -a; sudo lshw -C network     use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<memo_> i cant use my elantech touchpad because it is misrecognized
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: ok just run:     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flashsudo       does it get added ok
<ActionParsnip> memo_: can you give the output of:   lsusb
<ActionParsnip> memo_: you said that a billion times alredy, so we know
<ActionParsnip> memo_: also what make and model is the laptop
<repozitor> how can i enjoy to one channel?
<memo_> samsung rf410
<repozitor> such az C++ programing
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, 404 not found with that approach
<erUSUL> repozitor: join? /join ##c
<ActionParsnip> memo_: ok run:   lsusb   and use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<repozitor> No,No i don'nt have a account
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: ok then run:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<memo_> here it it http://pastebin.com/9mkFciJm
<repozitor> how can i creat an account in the c++ programing channle?
<gerrin> im running 10.04, and trying to use VisualBoy Advance, but the audio is really choppy, anybody know a fix for it
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate....you seem to be really busy.... Thank YOU for your help.... I will catch you later when things quiet down a bit... Thanks Again... bye
<soreau> gerrin: What graphics driver are you using?
<gerrin> not sure, how can i find out
<W3ird_N3rd> what graphics card do you have
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: check you have the multiverse and universe repo enabled in software centre
<soreau> gerrin: Emulators can be demanding, what cpu is it?
<repozitor> plz answer me!  :)
<gerrin> its a p4
<soreau> ! register | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<repozitor> how can i backup my data from my computer?
<ActionParsnip> memo_: you had added sudo to the command. I asked for: lsusb   the output is the same but adding sudo to commands when they dont need it can break your OS
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<W3ird_N3rd> ActionParsnip, I replaced the Matrox G400 with a Geforce MX4000 and yay.. system logs in automatically, menu bars on top and bottom are back and perfectly visible
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: cool, sounds like a bug with the driver for matrox
<W3ird_N3rd> I think I've seen this bug before, it's been wandering around for years but nobody actually still uses a Matrox
<W3ird_N3rd> wel except for me I guess
<ActionParsnip> memo_: try adding the boot option:    acpi=off
<ActionParsnip> W3ird_N3rd: I guess :(
<memo_> how do i do that
<kramble> hi, is there a shortcut to autosize columns in the file explorer ?
<Repozitor> how can i fix the graphic driver     my card graphic is nVIDIA 425M
<Repozitor> ?
<Auriga> Howdy all, how would you go about updating dpkg in an older OS? Such as DSL?
<ActionParsnip> memo_: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    add it in the quotes with:   quiet splash    save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
 * mongy logs ActionParsnip to a file and calls it ubuntuguide.doc
<vlaar> memo_ echo "acpi=off" > /dev/nul
<gerrin> is there anyway i can tell what kind of graphics card i have without taking the pc apart
<sum_> hi guys
<hseal12> Hey guys, I'm trying to do this (I was here earlier but I somehow messed it up after successfully following some advice): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-can-i-remove-vista-from-a-ubuntu-vista-dual-boot-648401/
<gratefulgrass> hi
<Repozitor> ?
<hseal12> Anyway, I was told that this line of code "sudo chmod -R username.username /home/username/Data"
<coz_> gerrin,   in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> mongy: huh?
<hseal12> was incorrect somewhow
<hseal12> and it was chmod that was wrong, but I can't remember exactly what it was replaced with.
<ActionParsnip> gerrin: or     sudo lshw -C display
<MeanEYE> hseal12: use : instead of .
<kramble> hseal12, maybe username:username is better
<mongy> ActionParsnip, hah, just saying, I have learned a few things..
<Odaym> if i am SSH'ed as root to a certain machine, and i want to grab a file from a user UserX on that machine and throw it to the machine that i am SSH'ing from.. this is the right way? "scp -P 22015 82.133.5.30:~/UserX/home/file1 oday@Hive696:~/"
<hseal12> All right, tryin' it..
<ActionParsnip> mongy: hehe nice, not sure if it works but we'll see
<dougl> why doesn't ubuntu support my video card - nvidia GeForce GT 220?
<hseal12> Invalid mode error.
<gratefulgrass> anybody use jolicloud?
<hseal12> I'm on 10.10 by the way.. I remember specifically that I was told "chmod" was incorrect and to replace it with ad ifferent command.
<dougl> I mean the ubuntu installer cd does not work... I get garbage display
<hseal12> That sounded really similar..
<Odaym> but chmod is fine and works
<kramble> chmod incorrect ? what a crazy thing
<sum_> could someone help me solve a problem with java.security.accesscontrolexception: access denied
<memo_> i dont understand once in the grub what and where do i have to add
<coz_> dougl,   the driver doesnt show up under additional drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: allowing ssh as root is a really bad idea if you have access from WAN
<ActionParsnip> dougl: it does
<Odaym> but that's not what i asked
<itaylor57> sum_: what are you running?
<sum_> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dougl: install nvidia-current    and it will work
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  Bingo!  multiverse was NOT enabled.... doing a reload has returned this: pastebin.com/BJtVcpFY
<coz_> dougl,  what is causing you to think it is not supported?
<memo_> i see the part where says quiet splash
<Ben64> Odaym: its wrong
<Ben64> you need to do ~user
<itaylor57> sum_: what  program is giving you this erros
<Odaym> without the ip and all that?
<coz_> dougl,   go to system/administration/additional dirvers
<ActionParsnip> memo_: line 5?
<dougl> coz_, the install cd does not give me the display it does on other machines
<Ben64> Odaym: well.. depends where you want to scp and stuff
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: looks like they took the ppa down
<Odaym> from the machine, to my machine
<dougl> coz_, I cannot get it installed the boot cd always shows garbage
<Ben64> but ~/user as root would translate to /root/user
<coz_> dougl,   oh!!
<gerrin> trying to fix a problem with choppy audio while running VisualBoyAdvance, Im running a 1.80ghz P4 processor, with a ATI Rage128 Pro Ultra TF, graphics card. Anybody know a fix
<sum_> an irc chat on a private website
<coz_> dougl,  you may want to try the either the alternate cd or the minimal install cd
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  yepper..... Thank YOU for you help.
<ActionParsnip> gerrin: i'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: got flash?
<gerrin> ok thanks
<llutz> Odaym: scp -P <port-your-local-machine-listens> ~/UserX/home/file1 oday@hostname-of-your-local-machine-from-wan:~/"
<memo_> does it supose to look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"?
<dougl> coz_, will look for the alternate cd again
<ActionParsnip> memo_: yes that's it, see it was there wasn't it
<llutz> Odaym: man ssh, man scp, "some basic ssh/scp documentation taken from google"      would be my suggestion to read
<Odaym> llutz, it keeps asking me for the root password (the one which i logged in with) and i enter it, and it keeps giving me wrong password
<onur_> ActionParsnip: sorry about delay. Xchat was frozen
<alabd> Good day all , would someone check what packages will be removed if you want remove pulseaudio package completely ?
<onur_> output: onur@kompiter:~$ lsb_release -a; uname  -a; sudo lshw -C network
<onur_> No LSB modules are available.
<onur_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<onur_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<onur_> Release:	10.10
<FloodBot3> onur_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onur_> Codename:	maverick
<ActionParsnip> memo_: you need to learn to read more thoroughly
<coz_> dougl,   minimal is interesting to try also,,, it installs via the internet and is about 12 megs in size
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  synaptic returns ONLY Gnash.... no flas
<ActionParsnip> onur_: I told you to use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: remove gnash in all forms
<coz_> dougl,   just in case     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<llutz> Odaym: it asks for the password of :          oday@hostname-of-your-local-machine-from-wan
<Odaym> root@82.144.4.30's password:
<Odaym> Permission denied, please try again.
<sum_> @ itaylor57.. it gave me this error and also (java.lang.runtimepermission get protectiondomain)
<Odaym> i am supplying the password, and three times it says no
<Ben64> you want to go from root to non root Odaym ?
<llutz> Odaym: PermitRootLogin=false ?
<memo_> ok now what do i have to do the grub is updated
<coz_> dougl,  it is "similar" to alternate... except all files are downloaded and of course you get to choose which DE  you want installed during its installation
<Tester> Good day guys
<llutz> Odaym: ubuntu on local site, with disabled root?
<Odaym> but i am already logged in as root, llutz , and trying to transfer a file from a user on that machine, to the machine Im SSH'ing from (this one)
<sum_> anyone???
<yuzodo> hey test
<yuzodo> tester*
<llutz> Odaym: you don't even see how ssh/scp works. go and do some reading
<Ben64> man scp
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, Gnash is now history....
<onur_> ActionParsnip: there it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/579479/
<Tester> guys, I am on a class right now and I need to request continously the date from an Ubuntu Server, is there any command to do it?
<dougl> coz_, thanks for the info... looks like I'll be going with "ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso" as that is what I fount
<dougl> found even
<jrib> Tester: is this some sort of homework question?
<llutz> Odaym: http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-tricks
<Venom> wow this is so spammy
<Venom> lol
<alabd> would someone check what packages will be removed if you want remove pulseaudio package completely in ubuntu 10.10?
<Stryker> alabd okay
<Raux> do you prefer 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<Venom> I would troll Ubuntu but I'm not lol
<erUSUL> Tester: why do you need to do that? what do you mean by request the date?
<Tester> yes, you know something like user@128.100.100.100 date
<Tester> but continously
<memo_> my elantech touchpad it is recognized as logitech touchpad help
<coz_> alabd,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-Untitled%20Window.png
<llutz> Tester: ssh user@128.100.100.100 "watch date"
<reval> hey, if I wanted to make a theme for gnome, how would I go about that?
<erUSUL> Tester: more or less every ten seconds --Z> while :; do sleep 10; ssh user@128.100.100.100 date; done
<Stryker> alabd, indicator-sound paprefs pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-gconf pulseaudio-jack pulseaudio-x11 pulseaudio-zeroconf
<swordz> Hi. I've got 2 monitors with different height resolutions, matched at the top edge. It's causing havoc with my auto-hidden bottom bar on the shorter monitor. Any ideas?
<Tester> give me a sec, let me try
<coz_> reval,  well the easiest way would be to take an existing theme and do some editioing
<coz_> editing
<coz_> reval,  there isnt a real goog how to on gtk themeing that I have found
<alabd> coz_:  Stryker thanks
<Stryker> swordz, do you have the monitors on a splitter?
<reval> coz_ aw it kills me that there's no easy way to do this!
<onur_> hello, i have a big problem about my ethernet and wirelesss connections. when i plug the ethernet to my laptop and start ubuntu it connects to internet with no problem. but when i want to use wireless, it won't connect at all (is stucks saying getting an ip address and then disconnects). and i cannot connect with ethernet after doing that. dmesg returns continuiously "eth0: link  up" or again continiously  "eth0: link down eth0: not available". please help me, o
<onur_> r i will re install ubuntu.
<swordz> Stryker, Explain? I don't think so.
<Tester> erUSUL i get  -bash: syntax error near unexpected token ´do´
<swordz> I have 2 monitor ports on the same card, one VGA, the other DVI
<llutz> Tester: ssh user@128.100.100.100 "watch date"
<Tester> let me try llutz
 * douglarret almost has ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso downloaded
<coz_> reval,  well not to my knowledge,, unless you already code ... if you look at the gtkrc file you will get an idea as to what you might have to do from scratch
<Stryker> swordz, that problem would probably happen when u use 2 vga from one vga port
<llutz> Tester: ssh user@128.100.100.100 "TERM=linux watch date"             TERM might be needed on some hosts
<coz_> reval,  gtkrc  in one of the exisiting themes I mean
<swordz> Stryker, I am not splitting from one out port.
<Stryker> swordz i suggest using one monitor on dvi and another from vga
<Stryker> do u have nvidia card?
<alabd> Stryker:  which repo have you checked ? 10.10 ?
<Stryker> yeah, alabd
<swordz> I don't know what card I have. And I am using one from each port, one from VGA and one from DVI
<alabd> Stryker: your result is not the same as coz_
<Tester> llutz it works, thanks, now, how can i make it every 10 seconds or something like that?
<Stryker> if u completely uninstall via command line, it will show u what will be unintalled before you make it do so with (y/n)
<llutz> Tester: man watch (-n)
<gilles> hey i have a screenshot of when i install sc2 and my problem can some1 look at it and tell me what teh problem is ?
<gilles> startcraft2*
<Stryker> alabd, of course i have a modified system that is not pulseaudio dependent
<Tester> Cool, cool, I will give it a try, thx a lot llutz
<Tester> exit
<alabd> and W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/indicator-sound/indicator-sound_0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<coz_> alabd,  what I did was go into synaptic packages manager and search for  the pulseaudio package and right click  Remove completely ... I didnt look into removing other packages for pulseaudio because the main package would do the trick...are you planning to compile the alsa driver   there?
<alabd>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<Tester> logout
<Stryker> welcome ActionParsnip
<gilles> hey i have a screenshot of when i install sc2 and my problem can some1 look at it and tell me what teh problem is ?
<gilles>  startcraft2
<coz_> gilles,   upload to picpaste.com
<neiz> gilles: post it somewhere and ill look, i play sc2 thru wine
<onur_> ActionParsnip: have you look at it?
<neuro_damage> I'm seeing a really weird issue where it's taking forever for apckages to instsall because for whatever reason us.archive is slow for me , connection slows down to B/s
<Stryker> neuro_damage, have you tried to change your server you download from?
<Odaym> no way
<Odaym> it is not working
<abountu> hi
<coz_> abountu,  hey
<Stryker> neuro_damage, go into update manager and click on settings in the bottom left. Go to the ubuntu software tab, and click download from other from the list, and click select best server in the new window
<reval> is there a way to see every man page that I have (not look at each one but a list?)
<ActionParsnip> onur_: sup?
<onur_> i am stucked with my problem
<ActionParsnip> onur_: can you refresh me
<abountu> hi, I'm trying to install tor, and polipo and configure them, I have 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), I'm following instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor, I got to the point where I need to configure polipo, I downoaded the configuration file from : https://gitweb.torproject.org/torbrowser.git/blob_plain/HEAD:/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf and then I tried to copy it to privoxy/config.. but that directory doesn't exist, 
<llutz> Odaym: what is thehostname of your local host (the one you want transfer the file TO)?
<itaylor57> reval: http://ss64.com/bash/
<neuro_damage> stryker: thanks
<onur_> ActionParsnip: here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/579479/
<Odaym> listen i'm getting the correct message, the one that prompts me to add the RSA key of the machine to the list, and prompts me for the authentication passowrd
<itaylor57> reval: at least the bash commands
<Odaym> i enter it, and it's wrong
<reval> thanks itaylor57
<ActionParsnip> onur_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<llutz> Odaym: what username did you use, does it exist and is active on the target machine?
<itaylor57> reval: enjoy
<Odaym> yes of course
<onur_> ActionParsnip: it says You don't seem to be running Ubuntu
<llutz> Odaym: give the _exact_ command you issued pls
<reval> itaylor lol there's a spell checker!
<Nastya> hi there!
<Odaym> scp root@wu.ourproject.org:~/home/odaym/ocw-6.868-s07-lec11_300k.mp4 .
<Nastya> Can you please help me to syncronize my new shiny HTC desire with Ubuntu?
<pauru> Hello All
<llutz> so your loca host is wu.ourproject.org ?
<Nastya> Tasks, schedule and etc.
<ccvvcc> i need help ssh keys http://pastebin.com/z85YqaLX
<Benn> my sound is not working in ubuntu :S
<Gnea> Nastya: have you tried plugging it in yet?
<llutz> Odaym: so your local host is wu.ourproject.org ?
<Odaym> the server i am fetching from has a hostname of wu.ourproject.org
<onur_> ActionParsnip: it is installed on my computer
<onur_> ActionParsnip: do i need to remove and install again?
<pauru> Hey guys, i've heard that Canonical is going to make the ubuntu distros without different editions from now on, is it true?
<llutz> Odaym: and root is allowed to ssh? you should change that
<ActionParsnip> pauru: they already exist. Depends what YOU mean
<princej88> pauru: i believe they are getting rid of netbook edition
<Odaym> it's a virtual machine that i logged into the first time as root
<llutz> Odaym: that path is nonsense ~/home/odaym/ocw-6.868-s07-lec11_300k.mp4   it will expand to /root/home/oday....
<Odaym> but that's what i want, a file from a user on that machine
<Nastya> Gnea, yeap. there are therr choises: charging, Hard drive and Syncronize via active sync. Im interested in the last one
<Odaym> /root/home/odaym/file1
<llutz> Odaym: /root   != /home/oday   different things
<Gnea> Nastya: now, are these choices that automatically pop-up on your Desire?  I've not used one so I don't know.
<hiexpo> i am still getting errors when doing update hash sum mismatch   > wondering if i have to do a fresh install cause of this problem being that i am unable to do updates and upgrades
<memo_> my elantech touchpad is recognized as a logitech mouse
<ActionParsnip> onur_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615611
<Nastya> Gnea, Yes. Absolutely
<llutz> Odaym: why does your user have home-dirs inside /root/?
<ActionParsnip> memo_: did the boot option not help?
<Odaym> because i created a user while i was root
<Odaym> it will be in /root/home..
<Odaym> right?
<r3m> Hi, I would like to know if its possible with wireshark to search for packet containing the word hello in the data
<llutz> nonsense Odaym
<pauru> I've read an article witch says that "ubuntu 10.10 is the last distro with 'editions' for desktops and laptops and that from now on there will only be 1 version of the new ubuntu distro
<llutz> Odaym: /home/<user>     is the path
<Gnea> Nastya: Alright, is the phone an android or windows mobile?
<Nastya> Gnea, I'm just curious if it's possible to syncronize android which is basically linux with Ubuntu which is linux either
<Nastya> Gnea, Android
<Odaym> but still doesn't explain why i'm getting wrong password
<llutz> Odaym: ssh in and recheck
<hiexpo> r3m, probally better place that would no more about wireshark would be in backtrack-linux
<Odaym> password is correct
<itaylor57> Nastya: android is a subset of linux
<Gnea> Nastya: It shouldn't matter, since 'sync' is a communications protocol that is independent of the OS itself
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: users cannot create users
<memo_> i didnt apply it because you left
<Odaym> i had this problem the first time you guys were helping me put SSH up
<Odaym> just refuses the password mindlessly, while it's correct
<r3m> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nastya: sync in what way? Sync on its own means nothing
<pauru> Android is based in the linux kernel
<memo_> what did i had to do?
<Nastya> Gnea, thus I can't sync the contacts with my ubuntu?
 * Nastya very-very sad
<ActionParsnip> memo_: the boot option you added, did it make th touchpad work after a reboot?
<greyhatsalafi> anyone of you kind folks know the way to launch a java app (such as minecraft.jar) from the command line?
<hiexpo> yep r3m but don't tell them your using ubuntu otherwise they might not help you just ask your ?
<erUSUL> greyhatsalafi: java -jar file.jar
<Gnea> Nastya: That's not what I said.
<thraspic> I'm looking for a screensaver that can output an ascii image in a text file.  Anyone ever seen anything like this?
<memo_> i didnt change the boot option how do i do that
<erUSUL> greyhatsalafi: it may need some other options. consult minecraft docs ...
<Gnea> Nastya: what happens if you choose 'hard drive'?
<llutz> Odaym: scp -vvv ....            and watch for errors
<ActionParsnip> memo_: in the /etc/default/grub   file, remember? you added acpi=no ??
<pauru> Benn: whats the problem?
<Nastya> It mounts SD card as a flash  drive
<ActionParsnip> memo_: it was less than 15 minutes ago
<hiexpo> hello Gnea
<Gnea> Nastya: so that shows up in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> hiexpo: hi
<hiexpo> how you doing today ?
<Odaym> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<Gnea> the sun is shining, that's about as good as it gets :)
<Odaym> Permission denied, please try again.
<Nastya> Gnea, Yes. the problem is that the contacts are saved in internal mevice memory, not in the external flash
<hiexpo> yeppers
<memo_> hold i will reboot
<Gnea> Nastya: well, there seems to be some information out there, not sure exactly where yet, but there are a few threads you may want to puruse until we figure it out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449864
<ActionParsnip> memo_: did you run: sudo update-grub     first?
<llutz> Odaym: and ssh root@bla   succeeds?
<memo_> yes
<Odaym> yes
<Odaym> it goes in and prompts for password
<hiexpo> Gnea, I am having this weird problem when doing sudo apt-get update   > outputs many errors   > like here is oneof them   have you ever seen this and do you know how to fix it   Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Nastya> Gnea, already checked
<Nastya> Gnea, but thanks
<itaylor57> hiexpo: change your repo url
<MeanEYE> little technical question, do you know where settings for custom folder icons are stored?
<leftist> has anyone successfully run dreamweaver in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !appdb | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<itaylor57> hiexpo: there seems to be some unreachabe ubuntu repos today
<Odaym> MeanEYE, right click on the folder > Properties > Emblems
<llutz> Odaym: no idea then. your ssh-installation seems to be broken, i never had seen a thing like this.
<leftist> i looked at some concepts online but i dont have the right environment for the procedures i see erssul. they dont even respond in #winehq
<Gnea> hiexpo: not surprising, given the recent severing of a few underwater hardlines
<hiexpo> itaylor57, oh ok so it is a ubuntu problem not my problem ?
<leftist> so i hate to use xp in a vm but i have no choice i guess
<memo_> it is recognized but not as elantech touchpad it is recognized as a logitech ps/2 wheel mouse
<Nastya> Gnea, they claim it is possible to sync contacts with google account. lemme check it
<MeanEYE> Odaym: I know how to do that. What am interested in is where is stored information that Downloads folder should have different icon than any other folder
<itaylor57> hiexpo: yep change you software sources and all should be good
<jenia> how do I test integrity of a deb package or  a folder with deb packages?
<Odaym> OH
<hiexpo> itaylor57, how do i do that
<MeanEYE> so, anyone has any idea on where information about custom folder icon is stored?
<itaylor57> hiexpo: go to System  synaptic settings repos
<qanadin> Need some help getting Ubuntu 10.10 to recognize my HTC Android phone as a tethered device.  It was working fine earlier, untill I installed a wireless package.  Now the wireless card works find, but I can't get it to recognize usb0 as a tethered internet device
<hiexpo> itaylor57, yepi know that
<MeanEYE> qanadin: what android version?
<ndxtg> does anyone know how to disable "auto open USB" in GNOME when you plug in a USB drive?
<MeanEYE> ndxtg: open nautilus and go to properties... there you'll find auto open
<qanadin> .21
<qanadin> err 2.1 or 2.2
<qanadin> It was working like 3 hours ago MeanEYE
<gts19> fuck
<itaylor57> hiexpo: change the download from to another location
<qanadin> Meaneye: 2.2.1
<hiexpo> !language  \ gts19
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyberGabber> MeanEYE: http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.29/nautilus-icon.html.en
<MeanEYE> qanadin: you don't need diver for that, but sometimes it gets freaky, did you try restarting your OS?
<qanadin> yeah
<qanadin> I am wondering if I should try it without the Wireless dongle conencted
<hiexpo> itaylor57, i only have us and main
<MeanEYE> CyberGabber: that's not what am asking :D
<MeanEYE> qanadin: what does lsusb say?
<itaylor57> hiexpo: there isn't a "other" option?
<qanadin> Doesn't show anythign about Android
<hiexpo> itaylor57, oh yes
<MeanEYE> qanadin: hm, did you restart  your phone?
<soreau> Does anyone know if or when an open broadcom driver will be available in ubuntu?
<qanadin> doing so now
<Logan_> !broadcom | soreau
<ndxtg> MeanEYE: still the same, even I removed "open folder" and "No application selected" in OpenWith tab of the properties window
<ubottu> soreau: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<qanadin> sorry finally getting rid of windows, and it's been a long time since I have use linux
<MeanEYE> qanadin: when my phone gets freaky like that, restart usually helps
<soreau> Logan_: That doesn't answer my question
<qanadin> k
<qanadin> I need to install the new ROM on it too :)
<rhin0> is there any way to do a "cat filename" to display the filename -- generally I do cat filename | less -- but with the filename displayed at the start of the raw display of the file?  -- anyone know just a way to display the file raw (like cat) but with the filename -- I have a lot of files I wish to look at and I need that
<hiexpo> itaylor57, about a million locations  hehe what shouldi choose
<itaylor57> the internet robustness is so amazing, I am glad Gore invented it
<MeanEYE> ndxtg: Home Folder -> Edit -> Preferences -> Media -> check: 'Never prompt or start programs on media insertion'
<MeanEYE> qanadin: cyanogen
<MeanEYE> ?
<Gnea> Nastya: I wonder if HTCSync.exe works with wine...
<MeanEYE> Gnea: never tried it :D
<itaylor57> hiexpo: maybe someone else knows
<qanadin> yeah
<qanadin> that is what I use
<hiexpo> itaylor57, ok thanks
<Nastya> Gnea,  not jedi way
<itaylor57> hiexpo: maybe the us one will fix your problem
<qanadin> MeanEYE: they have a beta for the Hero CDMA.  Which I want to give a whirl and see how stable it is
<Gnea> Nastya: hm?
<ndxtg> MeanEYE: it works!!! yay , thank you
<Gnea> MeanEYE: you have an HTC Desire?
<MeanEYE> qanadin: am running villain rom for my hero, be careful, nandbackup doens't work on hero
<MeanEYE> Gnea: no, I have Hero
<MeanEYE> ndxtg: np :D
<hiexpo> itaylor57, nope i was using the us cause thats where i am and it is borked thats where the errors come from
<Gnea> MeanEYE: ah, I'm not too familiar with it... is it windows mobile or android?
<MeanEYE> Gnea: Android :D
<Nastya> Gnea, i don't want use wine
<itaylor57> hiexpo: try main
<greyhatsalafi> erUSUL thank you
<rhin0> ok i;ll just write something to put the filename at the top of the file
<Gnea> Nastya: If there's no other way...
<hiexpo> itaylor57, yep tryed it and it got down to only errors in 2 of them
<qanadin> MeanEYE, So restarting the phone didn't help
<MeanEYE> qanadin: that's wierd
<Gnea> MeanEYE: have you found a way to sync contacts to/from ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> Gnea: am using google account on my phone so all my contacts end up in gmail :D
<MeanEYE> Gnea: for me everything is in the cloud
<itaylor57> hiexpo: no idea sorry :>(
<Gnea> MeanEYE: okay
<qanadin> And it doesn't recognize it in lsusb
<router> hey
<MeanEYE> qanadin: maybe that's that unstability :/
<router> im trying to install java from the command line and am getting errors
<hiexpo> itaylor57, ok again and thanks again i was ready to throw ubuntu out thedoor and go to a differant distro   > was mad cause i spend a lot of time buildingthe distro to my specs and usage
<router> can anyone help?
<MeanEYE> !java | router
<memo_> my elantech touchpad is recognized as a logitech wheel mouse can someone help?
<ubottu> router: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> router what version of ubuntu
<Nastya> thank you all i'll try once again
<router> bazhang: wait it started to work
<itaylor57> hiexpo: any other distro will give you way more problems from my experience
<soreau> router: Pastebin the errors you're receiving to paste.ubuntu.com
<router> soreau: ok
<hihihi100> my ubuntu 10.10 automatically launches nautilus on starting, if I want to browse "network" or the computer icon, al I get is: Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations. how do I make my machine not to launch nautilus automatically?
<hiexpo> itaylor57,  depends i have used many of them and i agreeubuntu has best support so far but many work as long asyour familar with linux
<soreau> hihihi100: nautilus --no-desktop network:
<soreau> hihihi100: nautilus --no-desktop computer:
<itaylor57> hiexpo: debian is closer might try that or fedora
<adam2new> [help needed] set up Xubuntu 10.04 LTS as a router (internet thru usb0 ) to Winodows XP laptop (connetion thru lan0 )
<hiexpo> itaylor57, yes but if it just a ubuntu problem at this tim no worries will fix    >  it self and not on my end thats good
<hiexpo> and i have used debian also
<itaylor57> hiexpo: it should resolve itself soon
<reval> is there a place where people can provide feedback or ideas for the gnome 3 desktop?
<madprops> http://www.gsick.com/ubuntu/
<memo_> i have an elanctech touchpad on my samsung rf410 an it is recognized as a logitech mouse
<router> ok i got the java thing
<router> one more question
<MeanEYE> shoot
<Scunizi> I use Nautilus and Dolphin (kubuntu's default file manager).. each has their plus.. but Dolphin does some things that I'd love to get Nautilus to do.. when dragging files to a new directory it asks if I want to Move, Copy, or "Link here".. If I select multiple files and F2 to rename it will automatically number each file after the name I give.  How do I get Nautilus to do this?
<router> how do i tell if my flash player is 32 or 64 bit?
<MeanEYE> it's 32
<MeanEYE> ;D
<MeanEYE> just kidding
<MeanEYE> which browser?
<itaylor57> hiexpo: I have 25 years of unix/linux so I have seen them all LOL
<router> MeanEYE: so ill have to manually install the 64bit?
<router> MeanEYE: firefox
<MeanEYE> router: give me a moment to check something
<tim_> router, I like installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<router> MeanEYE: ok
<router> tim_: yeah i like installing individually
<tim_> haha, so did I, but eventually I gave up and just installed everything :P
<lusmus> where shall i place apps that i cant get from the ubuntu ppa.. or what its called?
<tim_> with the capacity of hard disks now it's not too much pain to do that
<hihihi100> i must have given the information incorrectly: how do I stop nautilus from starting automatically?
<router> tim_: well my partition is only 10gb so im trying to limit myself
<tim_> damn, that's small
<router> yeah
<lusmus> bin, usr, or what?
<soreau> hihihi100: What part of nautilus is causing a problem?
<Bentley__> hi all, is anyone here using rackspace cloud servers (or slicehost, i think they are the same)? I just did a release upgrade (to karmic from jaunty), now the server instance won't boot. In maint mode, i notice that there is not grub menu.lst. Anyone know how to fix?
<router> tim_: i dont want to risk losing windows data
<Scunizi> router: you should be playing on the cli only with mutt for email, elinks or other for browsing etc.. it's an educational experience
<MeanEYE> router: no clue how to check :/
<civilordergone> hey
<tim_> ahh, well I've been using ubuntu since 7.04 and I've yet to lose windows data
<MeanEYE> router: it should be the same as your os, but who know what adobe did :/
<civilordergone> "allocate drive space" doesn't show the 2 partitions i made
<router> MeanEYE: ok ill uninstall current and install the 64bi9t
<civilordergone> it only shows the entire disk
<router> bit*
<soreau> Bentley__: It's since moved to grub2 that does not use menu.lst
<Eax> How can I add more space to an extended partition? I've resized my NTFS partition so there's now 33GB left over and I want to add them to my linux partition (ext4) but when I right-click (in gparted) on the partition it doesn't show more space available?
<MeanEYE> routh: ok,
<soreau> ! grub2 | Bentley__
<ubottu> Bentley__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<l1nuxman> can someone help me I don't know why my pc freezes when I open kdesu nautilus. It's acting very slow, as if out of memory and then freezes eventually. However I don't think I'm running out of memory its just slow for some odd reason.
<civilordergone> wow spam fest!
<civilordergone> *asks another channel*
<hihihi100> soreau, I think I couldnt tell: it all started when I updated Ubuntu 10.10 for the last time, a couple of days ago: now I cannot access to any of my external hard drives (Gparted recognizes them, I cannot display the contents or edit them. wanting to access this external drives I tried different icon,s , including the "brose all local and remote discs" (the purple computer), and thats where the messa ge appeared. BTW; i cann
<hihihi100> ot access trash
<david435> Hello, I was on here earlier and asked about a command line tool to update the list of videos on my mythtv, I was suggested jamu, although a very useful tool, not what I am looking for. When I am in the video page, I can access a menu and select "scan for changes". It is this action I want to run outside of mythtv. How might I do this ?
<david435> I want to add the command to an init script or something.
<Logan_> !mythtv | david435
<ubottu> david435: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<soreau> hihihi100: Sounds like you need to double check fstab and make sure everything is mounting correctly..
<soreau> hihihi100: Check the output of 'dmesg' or /var/log/syslog for error messages
<david435> OOPS, sorry :P Wrong channel. I thought I had typed /join #mythtv, my bad. I apologize
<srk9> Would someone running Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 post the output of 'strings /lib/libc.so.6 | grep "release version"'? Run that without the single quotes please.
<Eax> How can I add more space to an extended partition? I've resized my NTFS partition so there's now 33GB left over and I want to add them to my linux partition (ext4) but when I right-click (in gparted) on the partition it doesn't show more space available?
<hiexpo> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Tesa1> echo "roftlol"     how can i colorize this?
<Logan_> !php | Tesa1
<ubottu> Tesa1: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<hihihi100> where do I CD to /var/log/syslog ?
<Logan_> Tesa1: also, support in ##php
<hihihi100> soreau, I have accesses the huge syslog file, what do I have to look for?
<hihihi100> accessed*
<soreau> hihihi100: Any interesting messages pertaining to your issue
<aroman> hello, how can I remove the "System Tools">"File Browser" thing from my gnome-panel? Thanks :)
<soreau> aroman: sys>prefs>main menu
<hihihi100> soreau, you are aware that Im a total noob, right?
<soreau> aroman: Find the entry you don't want and uncheck it there
<soreau> hihihi100: You mentioned something about running a server..
<aroman> soreau: any idea how to do that from terminal?
<hihihi100> woreau, did i?
<hihihi100> soreau*
<eeto> test
<phoenixsampras> eeto: you are offline
<eeto> is this seen?
<phoenixsampras> eeto: no
<soreau> hihihi100: So you click on the computer icon in places menu and it gives an error message?
<eeto> what do you mean that i am offline phoenixsampras ?
<AnubArack> hello guys
<bazhang> eeto you're not
<phoenixsampras> eeto: just kidding
<bazhang> phoenixsampras, thats enough
<AnubArack> Anyone knows where I can find plymouth-manager ... the 1.3.0 in sourceforge gives me a Wrong architecture 'i386'
<balth> hi
<hihihi100> soreau, yes
<Habstinat> Hi, I'm trying to edit files on my USB device but I can't because it is a "Read only filesystem". The filesystem type is VFAT and it is at /dev/sdd1. I can't seem to change permissions in the Properties dialog in Nautilus because every time I try I get, "Sorry, could not change the permissions of "disk": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system". Any ideas?
<soreau> hihihi100: Probably some problem with upgrading instead of installing fresh
<balth> how can i have chan list plz?
<hihihi100> soreau, sounds plausible
<Tesa1> Logan_: im not talking about php's echo, im talking about bash script
<soreau> Habstinat: Try to remount it manually
<Logan_> Tesa1: ah, okay
<soreau> Habstinat: See sys>prefs>Disk Utility
<bazhang> balth, what channel
<muSchneider> Hi there
<muSchneider>  How can I config the VIM for don't break line ?
<soreau> balth: Depends on your client
<eeto> okay so seems i cana ctually talk andi am not quieted
<soreau> muSchneider: Try #vim?
<soreau> eeto: yes
<eeto> i would like to ask question, on multiple machines i vant assign same icon Video folder has to yet another  folder
<hihihi100> found it: Mar 12 23:00:10 hihihi100-laptop usbmount[4116]: /dev/sdb does not contain a filesystem or disklabel
<hihihi100> Mar 12 23:00:10 hihihi100-laptop usbmount[4148]: no mountpoint found for /dev/sdb1
<hihihi100> but I repeat, gparted recognizes it
<eeto> butwhen i assign the icon from this path /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/32
<Habstinat> soreau: There is no "Disk Utility" in my System/Preferences folder. Also, the device is a PSP. I don't think it should matter though.
<eeto> the icon is always 32x32 not changing like real video folder's icon
<soreau> Habstinat: Which version of ubuntu?
<eeto> how can i assign the "switching" icon to a folder?
<Habstinat> soreau: Maverick.
<soreau> eeto: You probably need a scalable icon or something
<Tesa1> echo "roftlol"     how can i colorize this in shell scripting?
<Habstinat> soreau: Found it, it was in System -> Administration.
<soreau> Habstinat: Sorry, sys>admin>Disk Utility
<eeto> soreau: theiconsthere are already scalable
<soreau> eeto: I don't really know much about icons
<AnubArack> Anyone knows where I can find Plymouth-manager ... the 1.3.0 in sourceforge gives me a Wrong architecture 'i386'
<Habstinat> soreau: Alright. Will this require me to back up my stuff then reformat it?
<eeto> soreau: how do one assigs the ones which switch accordingly?
<soreau> Habstinat: No, you can just unmount it then mount it again and see if it's rw
<soreau> eeto: I have no idea
<Habstinat> soreau: Good. So I should press "unmount"?
<soreau> Habstinat: yes
<Habstinat> soreau: Then mount again?
<soreau> Habstinat: right
<eeto> anybody else plase?
<Habstinat> soreau: It's still RO.
<alex_> Hi guys, I need to know the name of the of the aplication that conects the Ubuntu to the Internet, this one on the tray
<Akuma_s> alex_, network manager?
<soreau> Habstinat: Hmm. Maybe anything like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58380
<bazhang> eeto, right click properties click the icon, replace
<soreau> alex_: nm-applet
<alex_> Akuma_s: yes, is it the name?
<router> hey tim_
<Akuma_s> alex_, If you are going to call it in the command line is nm-applet like soreau says
<scotts59> I have been using apf-firewall with LMDE without issues for some time now.  I tried installing on Mint 9 via pkg mngr and after install and config on 9 it does not start and I get all kinds of access errors even when starting as root user or via sudo.  http://pastebin.com/1ZFCqsdM  any ideas?
<eeto> bazhang: okay i know that, where shoul i navigate then for "Video" icon?
<alex_> Akuma_s: I can't find it at the software.opensuse.org
<soreau> Akuma: alex_: nm-applet is just the GUI for gnome-panel. networkmanager is the underlying service
<router> how likely is it that i would lose data if i shrunk my windows partition?
<soreau> alex_: This is #ubuntu..\
<bazhang> eeto, your home folder
<LjL-Webchat> test
<tim_> router, I've yet to lose data from shrinking my windows partition
<Akuma_s> I know that soreau thanks
<router> tim_: in other words you havent?
<tim_> you can use a tool like dropbox to save your important files as a backup
<eeto> bazhang: what?
<router> tim_:  yeah i have dropbox
<tim_> router, I haven't lost any data from resizing
<tim_> :)
<Habstinat> soreau: When I try to run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /dev/sdd1 -t vfat -o user,shortname=winnt, I get, "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /dev/sdd1 busy
<bazhang> eeto, your HOME folder
<router> tim_: i wanted to give a bit more space to linux
<soreau> Habstinat: No, don't use /dev/sda1
<yshi> Quick question, a sym link is a sym link is a sym link, right? Like if I have a system with two partitions and boot off a livecd to link link then it WILL work properly when I reboot?
<soreau> Habstinat: You want the device node for your psp, /dev/sdd1
<eeto> oh my,  I want assign proper icon same as "Video" icon to another folder named "Bla"
<eeto> such that it will change with folder view type
<router> tim_: would i have to do it from linux and is gparted a good tool?
<bazhang> eeto, then go there and copy the icon
<soreau> Habstinat: Run 'mount' to see what's mounted, 'sudo umount /dev/sdd1' and sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /location/ etc etc etc
<user____> test
<eeto> bazhang: the original icon is spread out into 8 folders/files within ubuntu
<hv> is there a way to force each screen output (monitor) have its own panels?
<router> tim_: you there/
<tim_> heym sorry
<soreau> hv: You might be able to have the panel stretch across both monitors but the only way to have two separate panels for each output would be to run two separate X screens, which means you can't drag windows between screens
<eeto> so anybody else?
<tim_> I like doing it from linux and yes, gparted is my favourite
<Tesa1> echo "roftlol"     how can i colorize this in shell scripting?
<tim_> router: I like doing it from linux and yes, gparted is my favourite
<Guest58991> y a t-il des français ?
<router> tim_: could you help me through it please?
<user____> Tesa1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<PeturI> I want to write a linux related article, plz any suggestions?
<truppel> Recently, the Flash plugin seems to crash in firefox almost all the time. It seems to be only firefox, I've tried googling, but haven't found a solution that works. Any suggestions on what I can do to get this working again?
<bazhang> PeturI, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<user____> truppel: if Firefox starts, do you see anything at about:crashes ?
<router> tim_: oh and on GRUB i have both my windows things idk which on to select it has the 101mb and  220gb one idk which to select for booting windows
<MightyTweek> Hey all! I need to find files on my computer starting with a specific byte sequence, can anyone offer advice? I'm thinking I'll need to use the "find" command but I'm not sure where to go from there
<yuzodo> PeturI, check my PM
<truppel> It says no crash reports have been submitted.
<tim_> router, I'm heading off to bed at the moment but there are pleanty of tutorials there. It's a very simple tool and you kind of get the hang of it just by opening ti up
<truppel> Only the Flash plugin crashes. Firefox still runs.
<router> tim_: ok
<tim_> *there --> available
<user____> truppel: try https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/The%20Adobe%20Flash%20plugin%20has%20crashed
<tim_> hope all goes well for you :)
<router> ty
<truppel> OK, I'll see what that does.
<soreau> Tesa1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/*bsd-17/bash-color-shell-41393/
<kitty_> Looking for help making a partition bootable for win98, migrated partition using gparted and it isn't bootable anymore
<Dthibault> Hello
<Whisky_> How do I install Ubuntu from a USB flash drive? I don't have a DVD so I'll download Ubuntu on to the usb drive and install from there.
<bazhang> Whisky_, unetbootin
<greyhatsalafi> Whisky_ yeah
<greyhatsalafi> unetbootin
<Dthibault> Use UnetBootIn
<greyhatsalafi> easiest solution
<greyhatsalafi> it's in the software center as well
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net Whisky_
<Whisky_> Thank you everyone :)
<Whisky_> much appreciated
<g0r33k> Hi everyone, When I read about ubuntu I was given the impression that when updates were installed it was not required to restart the computer. After update installion though, I seem to get a prompt asking to restart?
<bazhang> g0r33k, security update, like kernel need it
<guntbert> g0r33k: usually only when a new kernel was installed
<g0r33k> oh I see
<g0r33k> thanks
<Habstinat> soreau: Ok, so now it's mounted with the special options to /home/habs/PSP/mount. The filesystem is still read only though. I can't do anything as a user, but when I run Nautilus as root I can at least try to change the permissions before I get the same error I was getting earlier.
<Whisky_> Anyone have any idea what "Kubuntu 10.10 HDMedia" is?
<Whisky_> Got my answer, sorry :)
<Habstinat> soreau: Sorry, I have to go. Thanks for all your help. I'll stay idle on the chat if you come up with something.
<soreau> Habstinat: You'll just have to google. ISTR having a similar issue when messing with a PSP, though it's been awhile. Hope you figure it out
<eeto> anybody?
<abountu> hi, how can I check if polipio is running ok? torbutton in firefox is saying it cant reach my proxy
<Whisky_> Can anyone help me with this question: What would you recommend? 10.04 LTS or 10.10?
<extra11> hi friends
<dotlegend> 10.04 LTS
<extra11> how do I get my os version
<extra11> distro version
<arand_> extra11: lsb_release -a
<soreau> Whisky_: It all depends on your purposes
<phix> hi extra11
<soreau> Whisky_: What will you be using ubuntu for?
<truppel> user___: The support.mozilla.com page basically said to check that I was running the most recent Flash and Firefox versions. I am.  That doesn't seem to be the issue.
<Whisky_> Facebook/email etc. Not really a professional computer or anything. Just the average usage.
<extra11> thanks arand, appreciate it
<phix> I am having stability issues with 10.10 so if you are using ubuntu for a server (which you shouldn't be, you should use Debian Squeeze :)) then I wold suggest 10.04
<ndxtg> does anyone know what command to check if a DVD disc presents in the DVDrive?
<phix> ndxtg: mount
<abountu> clicking the test button on torbutton in firefox gave me this error message, any idea how can I check if polipo is running properly: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?"
<abountu> tfh@tfeh:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/polipo start
<abountu> Starting polipo: polipo.
<arand_> Whisky_: LTS is if you want things to stay the same for a long time, regular release if you want newer things and intend on upgrading to a new ubuntu version every couple of years or so.
<illriginal> Can someone assist me? I just upgraded Ubuntu to 10.10 and it appears that Grub2 might need to be re-installed as I get an error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found. I'm trying to follow a guide using the Live CD (8.10) to mount my drive and install Grub.
<user____> truppel: yea, are you?
<ndxtg> phix: do you know which field? I typed it before but only USB fields present, not for DVD/CD disc
<truppel> user___: I'm running the most recent flash and firefox.
<arand_> Whisky_: *Every year or so
<phix> ndxtg: so try and mount it, if you get an error message then there is nothing in there.  However ubuntu usually automounts so you will see it in mount
<kitty_> illriginal can you elaborate what point you're @ during boot when that happens?
<heras> Hi. I'm on 10.10 with gnome. When I want to resize a window by dragging the mouse, there's about 1 or 2 pixels at the edge where I can resize it. Can I increase this more pixels?
<phix> ndxtg: if you see nothing in mount either the automount feature broke or there is nothing in the drive
<Whisky_> phix: any insight into usability speeds? I want it to be fast :/ I believe it slowed down when I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04
<siddhion> hi. i lost the top bar of all my applications and nautilus windows so now i can't grab them anymore. i am using global menu on 10.04. how to get the top bars back on all apps and windows?
<illriginal> kitty_ i get that error typically when Grub gives me a list (Windows 7, Ubuntu, mem test)
<illriginal> at boot*
<phix> Whisky_: What slowed down?  what are you using ubuntu for? desktop? server? pr0n?
<Whisky_> phix: Lol desktop :)
<arand> heras: You can use alt+middlemouse to grab and resize anywhere on the window
<phix> ok, gaming? office? general interneting?
<Whisky_> phix: General internet mainly
<truppel> If my flash/firefox problems aren't something that's happening to a lot of people, I'll just try some detective work with setup I have. Maybe it's a plugin conflict or something.
<truppel> user___: Thanks for trying to help.
<phix> Is it just me or does CTRL+ALT+D, highlight and middle mouse button not work any more?
<Whisky_> phix: Boot times etc. increased when I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04
<phix> Different key bindings or were these features dropped?
<joegiampaoli> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<heras> Hey, thats great arand :). Nice to know. But can I also increase the margin at the border?
<hihihi100> can you help me to install a java6.24 bin file in my ubuntu 10.10? I have tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579511/
<phix> Whisky_: ok, perhaps it is loading more stuff, or there is a service  that hasnt been configured correctly that is lagging at startup
<eeto> so?
<[TK]D-Fender> Whisky_: 10.10 has a newer kernel, more supported devices because of it, etc.  Seems to work great for most people, so I'd go with taht and keep an eye on 11.04 on the horizon
<Whisky_> Okay, thanks. Going for 10.10 :)
<phix> hihihi100: what's wrong with the java that comes with ubuntu?
<illriginal> Whisky... make sure you prepare yourself for grub to break ~.~
<Whisky_> illriginal: WHY!!?? :|
<hihihi100> phix; i dont know: i just installed freenet, and upon using it for the 1st time, it said that  should download that version of java from their official site
<illriginal> just upgraded and now I can't boot into windows or linux
<phix> I still don't understand why grub2 is being used now, grub1 was so simple to setup and install
<Whisky_> illriginal: Lol I already have 10.10 but it screwed up so I'm doing a fresh install :)
<greyhatsalafi> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<illriginal> and the commands I'm using seem to be useless since I'm using 8.10 live cd
<greyhatsalafi> and install sun-java6-jre
<illriginal> ah nice lol
<greyhatsalafi> works the best
<greyhatsalafi> at least for minecraft :)
<kitty_> illriginal you want to make a bootable cd that will load your ubuntu kernel instead of the live cd?
<arand> heras: I think different themes define different widths, but I don't know how.
<[TK]D-Fender> illriginal: Every version hsa some person with some sort of problem.  Why the doom-speak for your situation?
<phix> hihihi100: I see, well if you are going to install a third party java I recommend installing it under /opt/java or something like that.  Then use the alternates application to set it as the default java bin
<RubenAlonzo> Hello Everyone, so far so good on my eMachines em250 netbook (little 10.1 inch screen) after dumping that Windows 7 Starter and installing Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix.
<phix> [TK]D-Fender: !!! How's it going?
<Whisky_> Will the download that I'm making now for 10.10 come with the latest KDE or will I have to upgrade?
<[TK]D-Fender> PhiStill breathing.... hows life down south?
<illriginal> because I have a feeling using 8.10 live CD is pretty much useless right now for me to fix Grub2.
<AnubArack> How can I get playmputh-manager to run on amd64 ? (I get Wrong architecture 'i386' )
<[TK]D-Fender> Whisky_: Ubuntu comes with Gnome, you can add KDE after or download kubuntu instead
<kitty_> illriginal, you have a second computer so we can walk you through fixing it or is this your only computer?
<RubenAlonzo> not bad here in south texas, but weather gonna get way hot now, we live in Laredo, TX
<[TK]D-Fender> illriginal: considering grub2 came with 9.10+ I think that should answer itself.
<rww> Whisky_: 10.10 includes KDE 4.5.1. There's a backport PPA linked from http://kubuntu.org that contains 4.6.1.
<illriginal> i have a second computer. ill log on with it.
<Whisky_> thank you.
<heras> arand: Ok, I didn't know it may be theme dependent. I'll check it out, thanks.
<illriginal> right TK.
 * kitty_ waits
<[TK]D-Fender> illriginal: What you've admitted is you don't actually have the right tool for the job.  Looks like download time for you...
<illriginal> brb
<NicolasBahamonde> Hello? I need help in Conexant SmartAudio Drivers
<illmortal> <-illriginal
<RubenAlonzo> i just gotta get around the learning curve of all this sudo apt-get jargon since ive never had anything but windows systems
<NicolasBahamonde> Some Linux expert?
<Logan_> !anyone | NicolasBahamonde
<ubottu> NicolasBahamonde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<answerme> hello
<kitty_> ok illmortal, you want to post us some information about your system to pastebin, basically i want a copy of the output from 'fdisk -l' and your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ljbaumer> Hey I need some help with setting up wifi on my hp touchsmart 310 windows machine which I dual booted to run ubuntu... everything works fine it just doesn't find any wifi networks and I know there are atlest 5 in my area including mine
<[TK]D-Fender> RubenAlonzo: What have you been suggested to to that for?
<AnubArack> How can I get plymouth-manager to run on amd64 ? (I get Wrong architecture 'i386' )
<illmortal> ok will do.
<answerme> anyone knows an app that can communicate with linux socket like netcat communicates with tcp ports?
<NicolasBahamonde> Does anyone knows how to install an appopiate Conexant Smart Audio Driver in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ljbaumer>  Hey I need some help with setting up wifi on my hp touchsmart 310 windows machine which I dual booted to run ubuntu... everything works fine it just doesn't find any wifi networks and I know there are atlest 5 in my area including mine
<Matthew11_> Hello! I have a problem with grub2. The grub.cfg file missgenerated by the update-grub at the lines of "set root=" it ganarates " set root='(/dev/sdb,msdos2)'" instead of " set root='(hd0,msdos2)'" Any idea?
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone know how to make my card reader work in Ubuntu 10.10? USB drive works fine but SD Card reader (built in) is not working or recognized
<answerme> Matthew11_ change it manually
<Matthew11_> Almost every part of the computer were replaced, and the system was copied from another disk. I have only edited the fstab file.
<illmortal> lol... kitty_ what other command do I use rather than gedit.
<Matthew11_> answeme: Wrong solution. After an update it will regenerate the wrong one.
<kitty_> illmortal apt-get install pastebinit
<NicolasBahamonde> Does AnyOne Knows how to install a soundcard driver in Ubuntu????
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, normally any devices in the system should just work without having to install anything. Are you having problems?
<NicolasBahamonde> Yes
<answerme> Matthew11_ well you'd have to look inside those scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<NicolasBahamonde> I'm having problems with Conexant Smart Audio.
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, What is happening exactly?
<illmortal> menu.lst does not exist.
<illmortal> kitty_ ^
<crlcan81> I don't know if anyone answered this while I was asleep, but whenever I run a second flash window/tab in firefox the first goes gray like when plugins first load. I'm using Adobe's flash plugin on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.
<Matthew11_> answerme: That is what I afraied of. I have done, but i hav'nt found the related part of the scripts.
<NicolasBahamonde> The Input/Output jacks are not working properly. The Soundcard doesn't know when the sound must get in/out from.
<cal_> trying to get X working after messing it up trying to get dual monitors working. since unplugged the other monitor, still getting this --  NVIDIA: Failed to load the fb module.
<NicolasBahamonde> Example: When I connect the headphones, sound goes out from speakers
<illmortal> kitty_ fdisk -l : www.pastebin.com/ehhjzkuu
<NicolasBahamonde> And not from Headphones.
<answerme> Matthew11_ hmm give me sec ill look
<Matthew11_> answerme: Additionally, the blkid not listed the root partition :(
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, have you tried changing the output under Sound Preferences?
<Logan_> !stages | cal_
<ubottu> cal_: The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<NicolasBahamonde> I tried it, but the screen prefs. are so basic.
<answerme> Matthew11_ link me /etc/default/grub
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, I'm not sure what you mean. On my computer, when you go to the Output tab, it lets you select which jack to output on. Are you not seeing that?
<Matthew11_> answerme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579517/
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, hey
<NicolasBahamonde> No, I can see only an option: Analog Stereo Audio
<answerme> Matthew11_ well not there
<illmortal> So you were saying, [TK]D-Fender... I need to download and burn 10.10 onto a disc for better compatibility?
<illmortal> I can't trouble shoot this issue with 10.10 commands on a 8.04 live disc.. lol im going no where.
<[TK]D-Fender> illmortal: If you want to manipulate a grub2 system, I'm saying it'd be smart to use a disc that even came with it...
<NicolasBahamonde> What's happening with the Driver, is it a generic driver?
<illmortal> lol ya I can't even try to download/install grub via terminal right now.
<illmortal> ill just go download the latest distro
<cal_> ubottu: I ran apt-get install -reinstall nvidia-current ... would that cause the problem you mention?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, you might want to do a search on your particular model of sound card/computer and see if anyone has encountered the same issue. You don't need to install a driver though, since sound is working
<RubenAlonzo> immortal, i just saw your last post as i came in, what i did was install 10.10 ubuntu from a pendrive. i apologize if thats not the answer you were looking for
<NicolasBahamonde> Is there a good Ubuntu forum where Can I start?
<hazzarux> evening, everybody!
<nateddgg> Hi, anyone know how i can resize my Ubuntu Portable Remix so its bigger then 1g?
<douglarret> I have installed via alternate iso and now I only get a black and white pattern on one inch squares on my display - any suggestions?
<crlcan81> Whenever I run a second flash window/tab in firefox the first goes gray like when plugins first load. I'm using Adobe's flash plugin on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.
<RubenAlonzo> Nicolas, your in the best forum to learn and ask questions, i am VERY new to ubuntu, just installed it myself
<skxx> so i'm trying to get a printer working.  it's an hp deskjet 1000 j110 series, and i'm running ubuntu mav. i installed the printer through System -> Administration -> Printing -> Add and everything went alright, except when i went to print a test page the printer did absolutely nothing.  it shows up in the print queue as a completed job, but when i click print test page it just stacks another (apparently completed) job.  any clue what i'm doing wr
<kitty_> illmortal do you have a cd burner?
<answerme> anyone knows an app that can communicate with linux socket like netcat communicates with tcp ports?
<ndxtg> "apt-get install gnome-volume-manager" - does not work? any idea?
<kitty_> illmortal, you'll want to make a bootable cdrom that has your ACTUAL kernel is loaded and uses your actual filesystem
<kitty_> illmortal, i don't know the specifics for grub2, but i'm familiar with a normal grub installation
<skxx> ndxtg: what error message is apt-get giving you?
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone have an installed sd card reader on their computer? mine wont recognize the sd card slot
<RubenAlonzo> its the only thing not working on my computer
<NicolasBahamonde> Can I do one more question?
<ndxtg> skxx: Package gnome-volume-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package (Ubuntu 10.4 Lucid Server with Gnome-core)
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, yes, of course. You don't need to ask to ask a question.
<skxx> ndxtg: use synaptic and search for it. there might be another package that you should use instead
<NicolasBahamonde> Well, here it goes...
<kitty_> illmortal, 'mkisofs -R -b boot/grub/stage2_eltorito -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o grub.iso iso' and "iso" is the directory where you put all the files you'll need (you can just copy /boot to there or use /boot instead i don't care)
<drc> RubenAlonzo: yes...SD Host Controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter  worked out of the box :)
<NicolasBahamonde> I'm having some problems with make and makeinstall. What are the correct steps for a good terminal installation?
<AzoteLogiko> NicolasBahamonde, try: apt-get install nameofprogram
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, what is it you are trying to install?
<ndxtg> skxx: do you have any suggest about any package that automounts CD/DVD when insert? Im looking for one
<douglarret> how do you install nvidia drivers when you cannot get display on ubuntu 10.10?
<AzoteLogiko> or try ./make
<NicolasBahamonde> Firstly, I was practicing with TuxKart classic to learn.
<NicolasBahamonde> But I have problems with it.
<skxx> ndxtg: there should be a setting for that. tink around in administration to find it. (i'm not quite sure where it is)
<Tesa1> well everyone, see ya tomorrow ;)
<ndxtg> skxx: ok thy
<skxx> ndxtg: np man
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: if you're compiling from sources there usually is a file called README or INSTALL that explains all necessary steps and requirement
<douglarret> how do you boot ubuntu to console login?
<MightyTweek> NicolasBahamonde, unless you are doing development, I don't recommend installing software using make/makeinstall. It's much better to search for the program in Synaptic and install from there
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: unless its not available there
<skxx> so i'm trying to get a printer working.  it's an hp deskjet 1000 j110 series, and i'm running ubuntu mav. i installed the printer through System -> Administration -> Printing -> Add and everything went alright, except when i went to print a test page the printer did absolutely nothing.  it shows up in the print queue as a completed job, but when i click print test page it just stacks another (apparently completed) job.  any clue what i'm doing wr
<NicolasBahamonde> I've followed correctly, but I get scared when I see "make" errors.
<answerme> that means that probavly u dont have some required packages for compilation
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: that means that probavly u dont have some required packages for compilation
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: nothing to be scared of it wont break anything
<NicolasBahamonde> How can I know what packages are needed?
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: they're listed in readme or installing file :)
<NicolasBahamonde> ok.
<AnubArack> How can I get plymouth-manager to run on amd64 ? (I get Wrong architecture 'i386' )
<NicolasBahamonde> Thanks.
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: sometimes the hint is also in make errors
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: if it says that something is missing try looking fo it in synaptic
<NicolasBahamonde> OK
<answerme> NicolasBahamonde: also install dev packages, theyre mandatory for compiling sources
<answerme> anyone knows an app that can communicate with linux socket like netcat communicates with tcp ports?
<answerme> something like telnet to linux socket
<NicolasBahamonde> OK, thanks.
<NicolasBahamonde> Good bye, I'll come when I have more qquestions.
<Far^Side> is there an easy way to fix filenames with wrong character encodings? I have some files with iso-8559-1 filenames, witch is problematic in e.g. Midnight Commander on an UTF-8 system.
<daftykins> Far^Side: is it on a separate file system? i had issues with mounting my file server over SMB, so i mounted it as UTF-8 and now they display correctly
<Far^Side> daftykins, no, it's on a local ext3 filesystem. (Sometimes copying files from Windows with WinSCP gives this problem)
<skxx> so i'm trying to get a printer working.  it's an hp deskjet 1000 j110 series, and i'm running ubuntu mav. i installed the printer through System -> Administration -> Printing -> Add and everything went alright, except when i went to print a test page the printer did absolutely nothing.  it shows up in the print queue as a completed job, but when i click print test page it just stacks another (apparently completed) job.  any clue what i'm doing wr
<gakhan> how to make METACITY to run automatically on startup??
<liminal> is anyone here familiar with how AMD multicore processors work?
<ent0mbed> anyone here ever mess with booting on an EFI machine?
<W3ird_N3rd> skxx, parallel or USB printer?
<daftykins> Far^Side: hmm, not filenames with accent characters and so on then?
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, how they work? I'm not sure you'll find AMD engineers here
<answerme> lol
<liminal> im monitoring my cores and 2 are maxed and the other 2 are idol.. is that how it should
<crlcan81> I'm not familiar with how they work but I do have one :P
<Matthew11_> ok, I have solved my problem: Add the root partition to the /etc/blkid.tab file. The partition type must be ext2 even if you use ext[34], then run update-grub2. The generation is correct now.
<Far^Side> daftykins, norwegian characters like Æ, Ø, and Å
<liminal> and ive got applications crashing all over the shop
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: it's a usb printer
<crlcan81> Usually I have one maxed if something really important or huge is going on.
<crlcan81> otherwise they never max.
<Polah> Liminal: Perhaps affinity is being set to two cores only
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, you need more multithreaded software probably
<answerme> liminal: last i heard there wasnt many applications that could support 4 cores
<W3ird_N3rd> skxx, what happens when you look at dmesg before and after plugging in the USB cable?
<crlcan81> they're nice to have though, aren't they? Just for the sheer 'geek' factor?
<daftykins> Far^Side: ah, i wonder if WinSCP has some character encoding settings
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: lemme check
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, you could probably pretty much max them using x264 or so
<W3ird_N3rd> or run four 1080p movies without hardware acceleration
<Far^Side> daftykins, yes, I know that. But the problem is that I have some files spread around my harddrives with wrong character encodings, and I'm looking for an easy way to find and fix them...
<Far^Side> s/files/filenames/
<daftykins> Far^Side: oh ok, i misunderstand then. sorry.
<hihihi100> about:plugins does not work in firefox, whats is the exact command? NOT UBUNTU TERMINAL
<induz> how can i use drupal on ubuntu?
<answerme> crlcan81: if u use programs that need fast calculations like latest photoshop or password cracker yes
<daftykins> hihihi100: tools -> add-ons? :P
<jrib> !drupal | induz
<jrib> sad ubottu
<answerme> anyone knows an app that can communicate with linux socket like netcat communicates with tcp ports?
<jrib> induz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<liminal> W3ird_N3rd, what is x264
<W3ird_N3rd> h.264 encoder
<W3ird_N3rd> !google x264
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<liminal> im not saying the application are multithread, im saying the cpu is maxing out and crashing the apps
<hihihi100> daftykins, i was following https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-HOW-TO-FOR-32-BIT-UBUNTU
<hihihi100> final check section
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, your CPU is not crashing apps
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: www.pastebin.com/jB8W28fv
<W3ird_N3rd> Unknown Paste ID!
<daftykins> hihihi100: Tools -> Add-ons -> Plug-ins
<induz> Drupal5 or Drupal6 >>
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, if all your applications are crashing (not just one), try memtest
<liminal> tested the mem.. all clear
<W3ird_N3rd> and check your power supply.. and so on. It's probably a hardware problem
<liminal> changed the mem any way.. same problem
<hihihi100> daftykins, lol, thx
<liminal> its an expensive psu.. tested the voltage.. all clear
<daftykins> hihihi100: my pleasure ^_^
<daftykins> liminal: i find it hard to believe apps would crash just because the processor's being taxed!
<W3ird_N3rd> or could be a driver problem. any case, which or how many cores on your CPU are being used doesn't crash apps.
<gregL> liminal, What video card do you have?
<neuro_damage> what's the best way to setup an nvidia card for Xorg
<daftykins> neuro_damage: which Ubuntu, which card and gaming or not?
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: hold on lemme get it right this time... brb
<liminal> started with an amd.. changed it for an nvida
<answerme> neuro_damage: nvidia-xconfig
<gakhan> how to make METACITY to run automatically on startup??
<liminal> sorry ati
<liminal> same problem
<neuro_damage> daftykins: 10.10 geforce GT 335M
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, exactly what apps are crashing?
<neuro_damage> daftykins: will def try to game on it, it's one of the alienware laptops :)
<daftykins> neuro_damage: ah laptop, you could get the latest from the website if you're good with command line so happy to stop X and restart it, otherwise just use the nvidia-current package from hardware drivers
<soreau> How to enable the icons in system menu?
<gregL> liminal, If using a nvidia install vdpau and the video will be off loaded to the Graphics card,and it won't spike your cpu..
<liminal> actually im on an ati now
<liminal> basiclly all apps
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, AMD bought ATi so you were right anyway
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=jB8Q28fv
<liminal> but mainly browsers
<sagaci> soreau, hit alt+f2 and then type gconf-editor
<liminal> but thats what im mainly using
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, Flash?
<james_> can anyone suggest any media streaming server software that i can use to stream my music/podcasts from home to my workplace?
<douglarret> I have a mix of 1 ide drive and 2 sata and they get confused on boot and dont always adhere to a sda sdb sdc scheme and now I cannot boot any suggestions?
<liminal> yeah I find flash websites crash more than none flash ones
<gregL> liminal, Ati won't cut it..They don't have off loading..
<neuro_damage> daftykins: cheers
<liminal> but my current version of google chrome flash isnt working.. and it still crashes
<soreau> sagaci: What's the key?
<W3ird_N3rd> gregL, irrelevant, Flash for Linux doesn't offload anything
<soreau> sagaci: I know it's some gconf key to change, just never can remember which
<Stryker> is it possible to have 2 monitors, one on one nvidia card, and another on an ati card?
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, how does it crash?
<W3ird_N3rd> just disappear? or error msg?
<gregL> W3ird_N3rd, Yeah, I didn't see he was using flash..
<soreau> How to enable the icons in system menu?
<sagaci> soreau, /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<xerxex_> how can I mmv a sequence of files?
<sagaci> soreau, and /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons
<soreau> sagaci: Thanks
<liminal> W3ird_N3rd, seemly randomly.. your looking at the page and then you get the :( face
#ubuntu 2011-03-13
<gratnam11> hey guys i tried to install postfix
<Far^Side> daftykins, seems like convmv is what I was looking for...
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, try starting a browser from the commandline and see how it crashes
<Jasonn> gratnam11: and how did that go?
<gratnam11> i gets stuck at the bluee screen where it ask u to select mail configuration
<gratnam11> i did it using aptitude
<liminal> chromium-browser -
<gratnam11> i can't seem to select any optioon there
<gratnam11> nvm
<gratnam11> pressing esc seem to work
<W3ird_N3rd> skxx, try to find your printer at http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<liminal> [31894:31894:37568050343:ERROR:extension_prefs.cc(734)] Bad or missing pref 'state' for extension 'hpibmhghjndideebpackbdlpncgkcppp'
<testing> I am having serious issues with ubuntu becoming unusable whenever it runs out of memory. What can be done to keep the responsiveness even when close to out of memory?
<liminal> [31894:31894:37568050454:ERROR:extension_prefs.cc(734)] Bad or missing pref 'state' for extension 'lncjcfkpannmofmpgdfoonkniofdnaba'
<gratnam11> actualy no
<liminal> does that mean anything to anyone?
<gratnam11> i press esc i am able to select and then it takes me back to that blue screen some one plese help
<Ampelbein> gratnam11: is it your first install of postfix? if yes, run 'sudo dpkg --configure postfix'
<Icderion> im getting a error on loading the os after installing it with the error gave up waiting for root device
<cal_> gdm just keeps cycling back to the login prompt after entering my user/pass .. how do i track down this problem any suggestions?? thanks!!
<gratnam11> yeah
<W3ird_N3rd> skxx, is it very new? (2010 or newer) it might not be supported yet, or you may need backports. Is it old? check all the printer settings, black/white feeder etc
<gratnam11> but don't i have to do supdo aptitude install postfix first
<jrib> cal_: create a new user and see if it happens there
<gratnam11> can i control d out where i am right now
<Icderion> im getting a error on loading the os after installing it with the error gave up waiting for root device
<gratnam11> nothing seems to work
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, install more memory
<gratnam11> clt d clt c ctl z
<gratnam11> what do i do
<W3ird_N3rd> liminal, you crashed it that quickly?
<liminal> no that was just on startup.. it hasnt crashed
<testing> W3ird_N3rd: uhm ... I dont know if that is possible. =)
<W3ird_N3rd> why not?
<W3ird_N3rd> no money? rob a bank!
<cal_> jrib: nope, that worked. how do i get my original account working though? lol
<testing> W3ird_N3rd: No it is maxed out already
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: it's fresh out of the box, but it seems to be supported from what i've hear
<skxx> heard*
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, how much you got?
<testing> 2GB
<W3ird_N3rd> memory I mean, not money
<jrib> cal_: check ~/.xsession-errors on the problem account
<W3ird_N3rd> that shouldn't get maxed out so quickly. You run heavy apps?
<testing> browser and qt creator
<skxx> W3ird_N3rd: i got it working using the designjet 110 driver, as someone said on openprinting.org.  thanks for the tip, man.
<W3ird_N3rd> don't know qt creater
<testing> gcc is a real hog
<W3ird_N3rd> yw skxx :)
<Seppoz> where can i read how to make my own deb package?
<W3ird_N3rd> Seppoz, try checkinstall
<W3ird_N3rd> there are many ways
<jrib> !packaging | Seppoz
<ubottu> Seppoz: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<W3ird_N3rd> ^^ that's more informative
<jahman> m huse are you their
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, generally, if you have a low-spec machine you can consider installing xubuntu or lubuntu, but that's not the case here. If you run memoryhoggers, wel.. you just need enough memory
<testing> 2GB is nothing these days
<W3ird_N3rd> not much you can do about that
<W3ird_N3rd> you could get a RAM-drive and put your swap on that, but you're probably better off getting a new mainboard that supports more memory
<tvon> Is the notify-osd bubble supposed to go blurry when I hover over it with the mouse?
<jrib> tvon: it's supposed to get out of your way
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, I still run Lubuntu on a laptop that has 384MB memory. I even have a laptop running Ubuntu on 384MB, but that's sluggish when you open a webpage or 2
<cal_> jrib: thanks man! that file had what i needed. problem solved!
<testing> I need it till kill off some program or something to free up memory. Not just stalling everything.
<tvon> jrib: would going blurry be it's way of getting out of my way?
<jrib> tvon: hmm, I don't know.  I haven't used standard gnome in a while.  For me it just disappears but I'm not using compiz and all that fancy stuff
<Polah> W3ird_N3rd: Surely if you're putting the swap on a RAM disk then it's pointless to have it?
<tvon> jrib: okay, thanks
<testing> W3ird_N3rd: how is that possible gcc uses 300MB+ whenever i compile
<W3ird_N3rd> Polah, why?
<jrib> tvon: you can ask the channel again about what behavior is expected on standard gnome.  Surely, someone can tell you :)
<Polah> W3ird_n3rd: It'd be a part of the RAM itself and thus putting a swap there would be unecessary since it would be used anyway
<testing> and the browser easily takes 800MB
<W3ird_N3rd> I see what you mean but I meant a "disk" that has DIMM slots and a SATA connector
<W3ird_N3rd> it's a different "ramdisk"
<W3ird_N3rd> putting swap in your memory would indeed be pointless
<Polah> Oh
<Polah> Well then why not just put it on a normal hard drive? The maximum transfer speed would still be the same
<W3ird_N3rd> slow random access
<Polah> I suppose
<W3ird_N3rd> Polah, besides, you could have something that has DIMM slots and a PCIe connector
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, browser taking 800MB is pretty normal if you have some tabs open
<testing> yeah i know
<testing> and it is horrible
<W3ird_N3rd> but in the end you have to make a choice: buy more memory (and possibly new mainboard), install lighter software (maybe less features) or use less applications at the same time
<W3ird_N3rd> you can't have it all
<testing> someone should make a browser which focuses on low memory consumption instead of speed speed speed
<UbuntuDave> anyone got G13 to work correctly yet? i cant get G15daemon to start...
<liminal> okay made it crash
<W3ird_N3rd> chromium in my experience is pretty fast on a low-memory laptop
<liminal> nothing came up in the terminal
<W3ird_N3rd> so maybe install chromium, testing?
<testing> i would like the operating system to do something smart instead ... i dont want the computer to lock up ... if it is slow that is ok ...
<drc> testing: Midori?
<W3ird_N3rd> it locks up?
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, do you have a swap partition that's big enough?
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone know how to make Pidgin automatically come to this channel please? At the moment when in start it, i have to fish around for it.
<testing> I dont have a swap partition.
<W3ird_N3rd> well there's your problem!
<testing> ?
<xangua> RubenAlonzo: add it to your buddy list and put it to autojoin
<testing> why would a swap partition solve this problem?
<W3ird_N3rd> swap partition is used to put stuff on the hard drive that would otherwise go into memory, when the system runs out of memory
<RubenAlonzo> thank you, xangua
<W3ird_N3rd> if you don't have a swap partition and the computer runs out of memory, it crashes
<testing> ehhh? no
<UbuntuDave> anyone tell me the logitech channel?
<Random832> W3ird_N3rd: no, it starts randomly killing processes
<liminal> W3ird_N3rd, i have both chrome and chromium
<liminal> they both crash.. does does FF
<Random832> probably starting with your web browser and X, since IIRC it targets the ones with the most memory
<W3ird_N3rd> Random832, not my experience. I've been rebooting a laptop several times after opening too many webpages when I forgot to set up swap
<Random832> anyway you can get the same effect from running out of swap
<testing> if it runs out of memory, it should start telling the applications that there is no more memory
<Random832> W3ird_N3rd: turn overcommit off
<W3ird_N3rd> altough Random832, I have to admit that was an old Ubuntu
<W3ird_N3rd> might be different now
<Random832> testing: the problem is the way the fork() function works
<Random832> it doesn't know for sure that a program is going to _actually use_ memory that's copy-on-write
<Random832> so there's no explicit allocation action in those cases
<Random832> windows doesn't have this problem because it doesn't have fork
<testing> Random832: yeah, it is the same way with malloc i think
<RubenAlonzo> is 2 gigs of ram sufficient for ubuntu 10.0 netbook? i currently have 1 gig and everything works but its my first linux distro computer and i want to have the best experience possible.
<Random832> you create a process and specify the new exe for th process all as one action
<W3ird_N3rd> Random832, I've reinstalled that laptop ages ago so I don't have the problem anymore. Wouldn't want it to kill my browser and X anyway
<testing> it gives the appklication a pointer but doesnt allocate it until the app actually writes to it
<Random832> W3ird_N3rd: i nver said it was a good thing
<Random832> but it still depends on how much memory you have
<testing> it is a bad system
<fisch246> how do you upgrade to a newer version of grub?
<Random832> i mean, it's not like having swap will save you if you run out of swap
<Random832> 1GBram+1GBswap isn't better than 2GBram
<RubenAlonzo> Random,  i currently only have 1 gig but my little netbook is upgradable to 2 gigs max.
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, 2GB is enough for web browsing/mail/IM
<W3ird_N3rd> may be low for image-editing, video-editing and gaming
<RubenAlonzo> thank you W3ird
<Diamondcite> RubenAlonzo: Depends on what you run with it.. I stared out with 1GB, but upgraded to 1.5GB and I find that to be more than enough.
<soreau> Is there a way to have a root gnome-terminal start when logging in? I tried putting gnome-terminal in /etc/rc.local but it start it as user
<testing> 2Gb with ubuntu is unusable
<Polah> W3ird_N3rd: For average gaming 2Gb is generally fine, especially with a swap of the same size.
<testing> whatever you are running
<W3ird_N3rd> Polah, agree, depends on your games
<testing> perhaps pine and lynx ...
<testing> but i have my doubts
<Diamondcite> W3ird_N3rd: With 1.5GB... Web-browsing, flash video, IM, OpenOffice Spreadsheets, VirtualBox VM, Comics reading, video.
<RubenAlonzo> Diamond, i have a tiny eMachines em250 computer i use just for surfing and watching videos on, but i did order a Crucial 2 gig stick to max it out, it has 250 gig hdd
<Photocopy> #midori seems inactive...
<RubenAlonzo> you know for my forums stuff and the like is what i use it for since the wife is always on FarmVille
<testing> crashed my work computer the other day ... 4 GB ram and 8 GB swap ... it ran out of memory ... basically locked up the same way my laptop does not ... this is a reoccurring problem
<Photocopy> how can I make midori my default broser?
<Photocopy> browser*
<Diamondcite> RubenAlonzo: Generally I don't feel any pain of memory unless I've been running for over a month without rebooting.
<testing> does now
<Photocopy> midori itself doesnt seem to offer me the option
<UbuntuDave> does crossover have a irc channel?
<Diamondcite> testing: What you do with your system matters alot.. querying an entire DB to put out a PHP page takes alot of memory :)
<xangua> system>preferebces>orefered apps Photocopy
<peeps[lappy]> i have some text files containing raw SMTP email messages, what would i use to extract attachments from these?
<Random832> Photocopy: i think there's a default browser setting in system preferences.. don't know, haven't used ubuntu gui in a while
<xangua> preffered*
<W3ird_N3rd> Diamondcite, I run plenty of stuff on low-memory machines, but RubenAlonzo wanted to have the best experience so I was careful in my advice ;)
<Photocopy> thank you xangua
<testing> it shouldnt lock up in oom situations!!!!!
<Diamondcite> RubenAlonzo: Okay.. what do you intend to do with your machine? Just to see if it's workable :)
<W3ird_N3rd> you can easily do webbrowsing/mail/IM on 512MB but I don't recommend that when somebody asks for "the best experience"
<Diamondcite> (An Atom N270 can only handle so much before it's out of CPU power instead of memory)
<hihihi100> does anybody here use OpenBVE?
<BajK> Which Intel processor do I need to have the Intel GMA X4500 graphics adqapter on board? is it included with the processor (core i5 i think will have it?) or the mainboard?
<RubenAlonzo> so far its been a flawless experience, everything works as planned, only thing i cant seem to get recognized is the built in SD Card reader. Also is an external hd supported in Ubuntu? i saw some at bestbuy like the WD Passport elite 500gig ones i was wanting but sure if it works
<Death_> irc.freenode.org -> #gentoo
<testing> Death_: ?
<BajK> ok the core i3-540 has dhe gma x4500
<Diamondcite> RubenAlonzo: I can't answer on things like the WD passport.. I tend to buy external USB Harddrive docks and use physical hard drives.
<drc> RubenAlonzo: Have one of those (WD P 500gig HHD) too, works fine out of the box
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, it doesn't matter: if you run out of memory and swap your system is either going to lock up or randomly kill processes, you don't want either
<p_res> W3ird_N3rd: I used 512MB for years with Ubuntu with no issues.
<RubenAlonzo> Diamond, any idea how to format usb drives in ubuntu please?
<Diamondcite> RubenAlonzo: I use gparted for that purpose
<testing> W3ird_N3rd: i would want the latter ...
<jack_^> RubenAlonzo, ? what're you trying to do? create a new filesystem?
<RubenAlonzo> thank you Diamond
<W3ird_N3rd> p_res, I still use Ubuntu on a 384MB laptop with no issues, other than being slow. Lubuntu is fine on 384MB though
<RubenAlonzo> jack, no i wanted to buy an external usb drive but not sure if it would be recognized in ubuntu
<testing> as it gives you at least some hope of recovery ...
<AnubArack> how can i stop a [sudo] password request (until now i just entered wrong one 3 times, there must be a better way)
<Diamondcite> AnubArack: ctrl+c
<AnubArack> ty
<p_res> W3ird_N3rd: I wouldn't use it with anything below 512. Not with GNOME desktop anyway.
<W3ird_N3rd> testing, why don't you just set up a swap partition so it does't lock up in the first place?
<W3ird_N3rd> p_res, agree, Ubuntu on 384MB is indeed slow, but Lubuntu (lxde, not gnome) is pretty ok
<bob__840> I have redone a 2.1G stick w/ ext4: remove exist part then repart then format
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone know when the next release of ubuntu is out? i have 10.10 but i really wish i could hide the side dock on the left as i have a tiny screen
<p_res> W3ird_N3rd: Yeah I've used LXDE in the past. It's a nice alternative but not for me. ;-)
<W3ird_N3rd> But I'm still running ubuntu (with gnome) on a 384MB laptop because I can't upgrade it further and am too lazy for a reinstall
<xangua> !natty | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<p_res> W3ird_N3rd: Whatever suits your needs I guess.
<W3ird_N3rd> p_res, next time I reinstall it I'm going to put lxde on it ;)
<p_res> Fair enough.
<aroman> hey, how can I uninstall my ATI proprietary drivers from maverick? I want to remove them so I can install the latest ATI drivers (update).
<W3ird_N3rd> I don't use it very often so it doesn't bother me much :)
<[segfault]> RubenAlonzo: just fyi, the release numbers are the year and month of the release:  YY.MM
<RubenAlonzo> i heard the next update will allow the side dock to be moved or hidden. also HOW do i update Ubuntu? do i have to do a clean install of every new version released or is there a way to simply click an application to update current 10.10?
<W3ird_N3rd> aroman, remove them in synaptic?
<testing> W3ird_N3rd: i am running a wubi installation and the NTFS stuff is not good for swap performance
<aroman> W3ird_N3rd: would that run the neccessary uninstall scripts? and idk what they're called :)
<xangua> !upgrade | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<liminal> ERROR:extension_prefs.cc(734)] Bad or missing pref 'state' for extension 'lncjcfkpannmofmpgdfoonkniofdnaba'
<liminal> does anyone know what this error could be related too?
<W3ird_N3rd> aroman, I'm not entirely sure
<RubenAlonzo> thank you ubotto
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, ubottu is a bot
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, you should thank xangua for instructing ubottu to help you ;)
<xangua> you should thank the gnomes ;)
<liminal> never mind
<liminal> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=71612
<RubenAlonzo> thank you xangua via way of ubotto! and thank you as welWeird for tellingme.
<RubenAlonzo> weird*
<RubenAlonzo> W3ird!
<p_res> liminal: The Ubuntu Forums might be better to ask that question as you'll have to post more information than that.
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, if you start typing a nickname you can complete it using the TAB-key ;)
<W3ird_N3rd> you didn't think I typed RubenAlonzo every time completely? :)
<RubenAlonzo> hey! thanks W3ird
<fisch246> i'm trying to password protect the "Recovery Mode option" in grub... having a bit of difficulty... i edited "/etc/grub.d/00_header" but i'm lost when trying to edit "/etc/grub.d/10_linux" file...
<RubenAlonzo> does anyone use an external usb storage? any problems getting it recognized?
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, always works flawlessly
<RubenAlonzo> i meansied a thumbdrive
<RubenAlonzo> i meant besides a thumbdrive, sorry
<p_res> RubenAlonzo: I use a 1TB Seagate external usb.
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, a harddrive?
<RubenAlonzo> p_res, did you have to somehow format it or was it recognized immediately?
<W3ird_N3rd> also no problem. On a laptop, you might have trouble if your USB doesn't supply enough power for the harddrive to work
<p_res> RubenAlonzo: At first plug in I had to reboot once.
<RubenAlonzo> yes w3ird like a western digital 500 gig usb drive
<RubenAlonzo> ah ok, thank you p_res
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, did you buy it as an external drive? Or did you put a drive in an external case
<p_res> RubenAlonzo: It works formatted as both ntfs and ext3/4.
<Diamondcite> For me after changing the format of a drive, I had to disconnect and reconnect it
<fisch246> this is the last thing i need to do and my computer is about as secure as it can get...
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, if your drive isn't formatted yet, you need to format it first.
<W3ird_N3rd> an external harddrive off the shelf might be pre-formatted
<RubenAlonzo> W3ird, i have not bought it yet, i was going to but got cold feet somehow at the last minute because i thought it might not get recognized like my built in card reader, although the thumbdrive gets recognized easily, so maybe i was being over-cautious
<RubenAlonzo> i'm still new to ubuntu
<p_res> W3ird_N3rd: I think they're all formatted to ntfs by default these days.
<RubenAlonzo> and ubuntu is ntfs?
<p_res> RubenAlonzo: Use the disk utility.
<W3ird_N3rd> p_res, yeah, that's less than ideal, but it'll still work using ntfs3g
<gundas> Hi all, is there is a suggested method to remove a specific node in an XML file which is over 300mb in size? Platform is Ubuntu Server.
<RubenAlonzo> thanks all
<p_res> W3ird_N3rd: Yeah I know. But I use Windows a lot still, but I have had mine formatted to ext4 once before.
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, if you also need to access the drive on a windows machine, you probably want it to be NTFS-formatted
<p_res> RubenAlonzo: ;-)
<wonderful> hello everyone! i have a question:  if i have a ton of zipped files, how do i extract them all into the same directory?  instead of unzipping one by one and having a new directory for each zip file?
<wonderful> looking for a terminal command
<RubenAlonzo> roger that, will do W3ird.  i am highly HIGHLY skilled in windows, but never had a linux distro and only been using it so far for a couple days after install from pendrive
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, if you want the drive NTFS-formatted (and if it isn't out of the box), it's best to format it on Windows
<W3ird_N3rd> I'm not even sure if you can NTFS-format a drive on Ubuntu at all
<p_res> wonderful: You just need to use 7z and have all the zip files in the same directory and use *.zip and extract them all to the same output directory.
<omacneil> yes you can format a drive as NTFS on ubuntu
<RubenAlonzo> well i was wanting the best option to format in, either fat32 or ntfs for use on my little netbook with ubuntu
<p_res> RubenAlonzo: Don't use fat32.
<RubenAlonzo> roger that. NTFS it is! thanks
<omacneil> sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<p_res> omacneil: It should be installed by default anyway.
<W3ird_N3rd> RubenAlonzo, don't use fat32, always trouble with partitions >32GB. The best options for your netbook would be ext4, but you won't be able to read it on Windows in that case, so NTFS is probably the best choice
<happy_ubuntuer> hi. what is name of package under "Applications -> Sound & Video -> Sound Recorder"? i'd like to remove it
<omacneil> p_res: I believe you are correct
<RubenAlonzo> thanks W3ird
<p_res> omacneil: ;-)
<W3ird_N3rd> happy_ubuntuer, gnome-sound-recorder. But first right-click on "Applications" in the top-left corner of your screen and pick "edit menus"
<W3ird_N3rd> if you just want to remove it from the menu
<W3ird_N3rd> actually the application is called gnome-sound-recorder, but that's not the package name..
<RubenAlonzo> be back shortly, i will see if i can google my way into making my built in  SD Card reader enabled on my netbook
<wonderful> thanks p_res :)
<Whisky_> I used unetbootin to make a USB drive for Ubuntu and it now says NO OPERATIN SYSTEM FOUND IN PEN DRIVE. REMOVE AND REBOOT. when I try booting via the usb drive.
<niko-nojo> Hi room - anyone experienced slower boot time with Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS ?
<hiexpo> it's gnome-media
<omacneil>  niko-nojo: I have not
<W3ird_N3rd> happy_ubuntuer, Sound Recorder is in the "gnome-media" package
<happy_ubuntuer> W3ird_N3rd: nope. it's not gnome-sound-recorder.
<hiexpo> and it has more than just sound recorder in it
<RubenAlonzo> Whiskey, try googliing ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix its what i did to find the loader instructions to install my ubuntu from ped drive
<W3ird_N3rd> why do you want to get rid of it anyway? isn't going to save you much disk space
<happy_ubuntuer> W3ird_N3rd: okay, i'll leave it as it's needed by ubuntu-desktop.
<niko-nojo> omacneil - other than using a stopwatch is there an easy way to measure
<RubenAlonzo> pen drive*
<Whisky_> RubenAlonzo: thanks :)
<joelixny> does anyone know how to remove the monitor "tags" that show up when I plug in a second monitor?
<omacneil>  niko-nojo:  You might look at the logs , they come timestamped
<joelixny> those colored boxes with the monitor's name
<michal_> ?
<Polah> I wonder if Java would like if I specified Xmx is bytes
<Polah> Oops
<niko-nojo> omacneil - its possible I have move applications/services running at start-up
<Tyrantelf> I have server older computers sitting around, would it be possible to cluster them and run a java program (specifically a minecraft server) off of them?
<W3ird_N3rd> happy_ubuntuer, if you don't mind sharing, why do you want to remove sound recorder?
<niko-nojo> omacneil - gona test out bootchart
<omacneil>  niko-nojo: yes , that seems a good place to look
<happy_ubuntuer> W3ird_N3rd: annoying position in my menu, which i am not currently using :) but nvm
<hiexpo> happy_ubuntuer, you can edit themenu
<W3ird_N3rd> happy_ubuntuer, right-click "Applications" in the corner of your screen
<W3ird_N3rd> "edit menus"
<Jasonn> how do i move a file through terminal?
<Jasonn> folder*
<Warwolt> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu (latest version) and I'm trying to get JACK server to run, but It won't let me  because "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again". How do I shut down the playback device?
<W3ird_N3rd> Jasonn, mv -r
<happy_ubuntuer> hiexpo, W3ird_N3rd: thanks
<jack_^> D:
<Whisky_> I used unetbootin to make a USB drive for Ubuntu and it now says NO OPERATIN SYSTEM FOUND IN PEN DRIVE. REMOVE AND REBOOT. when I try booting via the usb drive.
<happy_ubuntuer> done
<hiexpo> happy_ubuntuer, you can move it or untick it so itdon't show up in it
<numpy> Jasonn, you can use the 'cp' and 'mv' commands. (no quotes)
<Jasonn> W3ird_N3rd: lets say i wanna move the file "file" to the location "end" (Which is in the parent dirctory) Can i do mv -r file /home/server/end
<hiexpo> Whisky_, did you format it firstand what file system did you format it as
<omacneil>  Whisky_: perhaps you did not succeed in creating a boot key, what files are on the disc when you boot from the HD or CD ?
<edbian> Warwolt, What programs are you running right now?  Flash in the browser?  Banshee?  Rhythmbox?
<W3ird_N3rd> Jasonn, I was wrong, you don't need -r
<W3ird_N3rd> you can just mv blaat blaat2
<Whisky_> hiexpo: Yes NTFS :S
<Jasonn> ok
<Jasonn> thanks
<W3ird_N3rd> mv file /home/server/end
<Whisky_> omacneil: The ISO has been broken down in the drive
<Warwolt> edbian: I'm using flash in the browser yeah, should I quit that?
<edbian> Warwolt, Quit everything that makes sound.
<edbian> Warwolt, (yes)
<hiexpo> Whisky_, did you do a md5sum on the iso
<Whisky_> hiexpo: Yes. It works fine (wubi etc. on windows)
<W3ird_N3rd> Jasonn, yw
<forkk13> Sup guys
<W3ird_N3rd> sup homie
<hiexpo> Whisky_, shouldn't it have been formated as fat
<forkk13> Not much, hbu?
<W3ird_N3rd> all good bro
<edbian> hiexpo, Whisky_ Ubuntu should not be installed on a FAT partition.  (only extX)
<Jasonn> forkk13: dont mean to be mean, but please limit the converstion in here to help-only
<Warwolt> edbian: seems to work now altough I don't have any sound in the browswer anymore. Maybe thats normal? Trying to get a Supercollider server running
<hiexpo> edbian, was talking about his usb
<edbian> Warwolt, I can't really help configuring JACK.  It's... complicated ;)
<edbian> hiexpo, You should put ext on the usb drive.
<forkk13> Jasonn: Ok, will do
<joelixny> Can someone help me with a problem with my monitors?
<fisch246> what does the fi command do in shell?
<Warwolt> edbian: so its more or less "go google it you bastard ;)". Thanks for the help!
<aeon-ltd> fisch246: 'man fi' to find out
<fisch246> i need to know since none of you are helping me -__- trying to figure this code out myself...
<edbian> Warwolt, No hard feelings!  :)  I just don't know how to configure JACK.
<W3ird_N3rd> fisch246, fi in a script ands an if
<hiexpo> edbian, i have always formated the usbto fat for all file systems and never had a problem with booting the iso image butmaybe i just lucky
<W3ird_N3rd> *ands=ends
<nanodano> Does anyone else have trouble with Ubuntu connecting using your network card every once in a while? Sometimes I will have to turn thec omputer completely off before it works again
<edbian> fisch246, It just ends an if statement.  http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/06/bash-if-statement-examples/
<edbian> hiexpo, Really?!  Maybe Ubuntu can do something I didn't know.  You're right.
<fisch246> yea that's what i thought it did... which makes me even more confused...
<Yoinx> confused about what fisch?
<W3ird_N3rd> fisch246, you probably need to share the script so we can be confused about it too. :P
<Warwolt> Why is Ubuntu so complicated compared to other OS? :C
<W3ird_N3rd> Warwolt, it isn't
<Yoinx> compared to what other OS?
<Warwolt> All I've tried
<hiexpo> Warwolt, ubuntu is the easiest
<Yoinx> Then you've been trying some weird OS's
<edbian> Warwolt, It has more choices and therefore more complication.  (Nobody is forcing you to install / configure JACK)
<W3ird_N3rd> Yoinx, do phone OS's count?
 * Warwolt is just new and tired of spending over an hour getting a software running only to get the software riddled with problems
<Yoinx> Ubuntu is one of the better distro's of linux out there.
<edbian> Warwolt, Why do you want JACK in the first place?
 * Warwolt is going to blame the OS and not is nonadequate knowledge
<jack_^> damn you. you're blowing up my notifications. :P heh
<Warwolt> edbian: Because Supercollider uses JACK, apparantly, for its output
<Yoinx> What's JACK?
<hiexpo> lol jack
<jack_^> >_<
<fisch246> http://pastebin.com/j709SJZ6
<fisch246> there
<edbian> Warwolt, Lemme research Supercollider
<Warwolt> Why is "lol Jack"?
<Warwolt> Supercollider is a music software
<oneliner> is it possible that unrar free "discards" files from rar archives?
<W3ird_N3rd> Warwolt, jack is getting highlighted because the word "jack" is used here while not referring to jack the person
<jack_^> :/
<numpy> fisch246, what is the problem with the script?
<Yoinx> That script looks pretty pointless fisch.
<Warwolt> edbian: Wait how do I get sound back to the browser after I killed it?
<fisch246> the guide wants me to change printf "menuentry '${title}' ${CLASS} {\n" "${os}" "${version}"
<W3ird_N3rd> I need jack cable. I must have a jack-cable laying around here somewhere
<hiexpo> oneliner, what you trying to do with unrarfree
<edbian> Warwolt, You got the ubuntu PPA from here?  http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/downloads/
<numpy> fisch246, cause its like wrong
<Yoinx> what are you trying to figure out with it?
<rubyz1> hi. how can i speed up my mouse wheel scroll speed - help! google and ubuntu forums say that is impossible to do!
<Warwolt> edbian: Yeah, I've got Supercollider up and running.
<edbian> Warwolt, so Supercollider works no problems?
<Warwolt> edbian: I followed this http://artfwo.blogspot.com/2008/05/supercollider-for-human-beings.html and got stuck in the part with getting JACK running but now i got.
<fisch246> it wants me to change it to this http://pastebin.com/w2LndYbF
<Yoinx> Warwolt, you might wanna find a newer guide... that one's almost 3 years old
<Warwolt> edbian: well when I try to get {SinOsc.ar}.play; running then I get "WARNING: server 'localhost' not running." from getid. But thats probably out of your expertice.
<fisch246> i'm following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<edbian> Warwolt, Ever seen this article before?  http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained   linux audio is complicated.
<Warwolt> Yoinx: I'm not sure these a newer one
<Gooch> Curious but can somebody explain how to get my hp dv4 remote to work?  It appears I have to mess with a script
<Warwolt> edbian: I just got Linux up and running last week so, no. I'll read it now.
<Gooch> and that makes me nervous
<Yoinx> You migh tbe right war
<hiexpo> oneliner, also install unrar non free and rar  or it won;t work right
<Warwolt> edbian: how do I get sound back to my browser?
<fisch246> i'm trying to password protect the recovery menu option in grub
<edbian> Warwolt, I'm trying to figure that out right now.  Can you pastebin the output of ps -e   (it lists all currently running processes)
<Warwolt> edbian: thats a pretty long list sir
<fisch246> unless anyone knows of a better guide?
<edbian> Warwolt, I'm aware.  pastebin it
<fisch246> any help would be welcome
<Yoinx> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-grub-2-password-protection.html
<edbian> Warwolt, Also, first things first, did you try simply restarting the browser?
<Warwolt> edbian: yepp
<Warwolt> edbian:how do I pastebin? Just ctrl v?
<fisch246> Yoinx: thanks :)
<edbian> Warwolt, www.pastebin.com
<Yoinx> np, it should be easier than what you're trying to do
<edbian> Warwolt, Go there, paste the output into the box, hit submit, give me the link.
<edbian> Warwolt, I think there is an Ubuntu version.  pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Warwolt> edbian: neat website! http://pastebin.com/Btpnj6Qk
<edbian> Warwolt, Yes it's amazing.
<Highlyevolved> hello people can some one help me with wireless card problem
<Guest22246> is there any best method for binding f-keys to brightness, volume etc?
<Jordan_U> Warwolt: Ubuntu Studio comes with jack configured by default, and is probably generally a better starting point if you're interested in real time low latency audio processing.
<Warwolt> Jordan_U: I'm using a XP partition for my serious audiowork, but I'd like to experiment a bit with software on the linux partition
<edbian> Warwolt, Well JACK insisted your flash player stop making noise so lets kill it and try again.  (Can anything make noise for you right now?)
<Highlyevolved> I have ubunt 10.10 on my Hp pavillion dv6000 and the wireless card is not recieving any connections and a message is displaying "device not ready" (Firmware missing) can someone help me?
<nateddgg> Hi, anyone know how i can resize my Ubuntu Portable Remix so its bigger then 1g?
<edbian> nateddgg, Yeah use a live CD.
<edbian> Highlyevolved, Can you pastebin the output of dmesg ??
<IvoV> can anyone tell me how to create one workspace spanning two monitors in ubuntu 10.04? I'm using nouveau and compiz (no nvidia)
<Highlyevolved> Yes one second
<Yoinx> iretch,  System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts... dont know if f keys can be used though
<Warwolt> edbian: No, I don't think so
<Gooch> So I have two questions, how can I get my hp dv4 multimedia remote to work? and I am managing my friends music career and need something like apple's garage band, and a music creation program similar to finale.
<edbian> Warwolt, Kill jack, the command -> killall jackd
<jgcampbell300> can somone help me getthis right     sudo addgroup Domain Admins
<nateddgg> edbian: you dont think toporesize might work?
<Gooch> sorry if thats a tall order ;D
<iretch> yoinx ill look into that thanks
<Yoinx> Gooch, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500653
<pentester> any of you check out the new black ubuntu?
<edbian> nateddgg, I have no idea what toporesize does.  gparted is my tried and true method.  You need a live CD because you can't edit partitions that are mounted.
<Yoinx> for the remote anyway.
<edbian> pentester, link?
<pentester> one sec
<blue112> Hi here.
<silverlightning> does anyone know what this message might mean, and what to do about it? I get it when I use Gnome media player in lubuntu Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so:
<Gooch> Thanks! one question down! One to go!
<jgcampbell300> can somone help me getthis right     sudo addgroup Domain Admins ... it keeps trying to switch the domain user to admins ... i need to create a group called Domain  Admins
<Yoinx> Gooch, try http://lilypond.org/ for the other thing
<blue112> I don't understand why my laptop, pretty new, running on ubuntu 10.10 reach very high CPU temperatures without much thing on it (about 95°C with just music and a flashplayer in a browser running)
<Yoinx> gooch, I posted for both questions.
<Whisky_> Formatted my pendrive in exFAT and used unetbootin for 10.10 but when I try booting it it says no operating system on pen drive...remove and reboot :(
<aeon-ltd> blue112: flash, problem solved
<silverlightning> blue112, very common with ubuntu and laptops
<Gooch> thanks!
<Yoinx> just in two separate spots, scroll up
<edbian> blue112, flash player is pretty intensive.  Is your fan dirty / blocked?
<aeon-ltd> blue112: 90% of laptops are like that
<System_Default_1> blue112: That's normal on new computers.
<applejuice> but flash isnt normally that bad..
<Yoinx> silver, first link from google. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gnome-mplayer-error-802571/ for the exact thing you typed
<Gooch> Any recommended programs for actually recording?
<blue112> Wow, many answer
<Highlyevolved> ebian here is the pastbin of the dmesg http://pastebin.com/GkWxRkCG
<coi> anyone know if it is possible to get the pdf viewer in chromium?
<pentester> sorry for the wait, sourceforge.net/projects/blackbuntu
<applejuice> blue112: install cpufrequtils if its not installed already. it helped me
<blue112> edbian, my fan is really clean, I've open my laptop two days ago.
<blue112> applejuice, that's the set-cpufreq command ?
<Yoinx> Gooch, try googling "Linux alternatives for (insert software here )"
<Yoinx> you'll get plenty of options.
<silverlightning> aeon-ltd, 90 % is a bit much? more like 30 %
<System_Default_1> blue112: My laptop reaches hight temperatures too. I bought it 2 years ago.
<System_Default_1> high*
<silverlightning> thanks Yoinx
<blue112> System_Default_1, I bought it about 7 months ago :/
<Gooch> good idea! thanks a bunch.
<applejuice> blue112: not sure what you mean, but it regulates your cpu freq so that your comp isnt running at full speed when it doesnt need to
<Warwolt> Right now I'm just considering to switch back to XP completely :c
<edbian> Warwolt, Don't give up :)
<edbian> Warwolt, Did you kill jack?
<naryfa> lol
<blue112> applejuice, ok, it's wasn't installed actually. It is now. How can I check if it works good ?
<pentester> why would u go back to xp
<jack_^> D:
<Warwolt> edbian: Don't know how to do that
<Yoinx> Why warwolt?
<Highlyevolved> I have ubunt 10.10 on my Hp pavillion dv6000 and the wireless card is not recieving any connections and a message is displaying "device not ready" (Firmware missing) can someone help me? here is the pastbin of the dmesg http://pastebin.com/GkWxRkCG
<applejuice> blue112: restart your computer, open up the same tabs and see if your temp is lower now
<edbian> Warwolt, killall jackd
<blue112> edbian, why is flashplayer so intensive ?
<jgcampbell300> ok so sudo addgroup "Domain Admins" dosnt work and sudo addgroup 'Domain Admins' dosnt work ...  even tryed sudo addgroup $Domain Admins$
<Warwolt> Yoinx: Because everything I've been trying to do the last couple of hours I'd have gotten done in 20 minutes on XP
<edbian> Warwolt, That should kill all processes with that name.  If you run ps -e again you'll see they should all be gone.
<applejuice> blue112: as a point of reference, my 1 and a half year old laptop hits 50 to 60 degrees C when I'm watching flash vids. But I'm on crunchbang, and crunchbang is lighter than ubuntu
<System_Default_1> Well, I think Windows XP is good option for graphical design, rendering and gaming.
<edbian> blue112, Because adobe wrote a lousy version for linux.
<applejuice> weird thing is, i see better flash performance on linux than i do on windows 7
<edbian> blue112, Unfortunately it's the most complete version for linux
<Stryker> Warwolt, go to the #opensourcemusicians channel and get some help from people who actually know what ur talking about
<System_Default_1> Why can't I do those things in Ubuntu?
<Yoinx> highly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Warwolt> Stryker: Thanks
<pentester> those things?
<Yoinx> looks like you need to install the drivers for it, since it's not finding them.
<blue112> edbian, I'm running a debug version of flashplayer, can this make thing worse ?
<System_Default_1> 3D Acceleration problems, or maybe libraries, drivers?
<edbian> blue112, i don't know
<Whisky_> anyone?
<Whisky_> Formatted my pendrive in exFAT and used unetbootin for 10.10 but when I try booting it it says no operating system on pen drive...remove and reboot :(
<Sonja> chromium on ubuntu claims flash is out of date even though i updated flash
<Yoinx> cant format it in exfat to boot off of it IIRC>
<Yoinx> should be fat 16/32
<blue112> Ok, let me reboot.
<blue112> Thanks applejuice and edbian =)
<pentester> fat32 is the better one at the moment
<edbian> blue112, good luck
<applejuice> blue112: no problem hope it works
<Yoinx> yeah, id do fat32... just saying bioses usually dont recognize exfat... just the previous two.
<Warwolt> edbian: Got sound back on firefox. Thanks!
<rockets> Is Wubi now Windows 7 x64 compatible? It wasn't for a long time.
<edbian> Warwolt, awesome.  Don't give up :)
<jgcampbell300> %domain\ admins
<pentester> linux might be hard the first try, but it's well worth the effort
<rockets> pentester, I think it is for some people, not for others.
<System_Default_1> How the hell can I get "Software Rasterizer"?
<Whisky_> Yoinx: Thanks. Let me try that
<Yoinx> It also depends what you're trying to do with it.
<Yoinx> If you're developing... pretty much anything... It's full of win.
<coi> pentester, how is blackbuntu different from the rest?
<blue112> back.
<pentester> I think for the first time touching it, know matter who you are, you have to put a moderate amount of effort in to get things to work, unless you get a linux out of the box machine
<blue112> I'm at 82° at startup, with just XChat and a terminal launched... Is that normal ?
<applejuice> blue112: are you sure it's 82 degrees celsius? cause that is HOT
<Highlyevolved> I have Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4311] (rev 02) how can I install the firmware so that this works?
<blue112> applejuice, yep, this is 82°C
<Highlyevolved> I have Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4311] (rev 02) how can I install the firmware so that this works? I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<blue112> Well, it's going down...
<blue112> temp1:       +74.4°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Yoinx> Highly, I pasted a link for you on how to do it... like 20 minutes ago.
<applejuice> blue112: that is crazy.. do you have a windows partition by any chance?
<pentester> coi: blackbuntu seems to be the ubuntu version of BT. honestly im a fan of the Ubuntu Gnome setup instead of the slackware setup because i dont have much time to fiddle around as i use to
<blue112> applejuice, I have a windows hard drive.
<edbian> Highlyevolved, Connect to the internet some other way.  run this: sudo apt-get install fwcutter
<blue112> (I can switch them)
<Yoinx> highly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Warwolt> skoj
<Highlyevolved> thanks for spoon feeding me :D
<coi> pentester, contains all the tools?
<coi> same tools
<Yoinx> It's a common issue... so much so that they have a titled page for it :p
<applejuice> blue112: uh, if its possible, you could try booting into windows and use coretemp to see what the normal temp should be for your laptop
<blue112> applejuice, coretemp ?
<coi> pentester, is it ubuntu with just a set of additional packages?
<applejuice> blue112: its the name of a program
<System_Default_1> Mozilla Firefox is not saving my custom configuration.
<pentester> coi: i havent checked 1 for 1 yet but its damn close if not even
<blue112> It that a windows included software ?
<blue112> It's a soft I have to download separatly ?
<System_Default_1> --Set state: 256--
<applejuice> blue112: no, you have to download it, but its a pretty good program
<Yoinx> blue, just jump into the bios and look at your temp there.
<blue112> applejuice, the temp keep going down... 61.5°C now.
<applejuice> blue112: oooh, thats good. still running the same apps though?
<blue112> applejuice, and the fan is less noisy.
<blue112> applejuice, nop, I have just xchat and terminal now.
<applejuice> blue112: hopefully cpufrequtils is doing its thing. but just warning you, im not a linux expert like some of the guys here
<blue112> I had a huge flash app and music launched, before that.
<applejuice> so my advice should be taken with a grain of salt
<pentester> coi: not it seems to be modded slightly, alot of packages were taken off, some of there personal packages were added. and more than enough tools to keep anyone happy on the forensics side
<applejuice> then its prob the flash
<applejuice> but it still shouldnt make it that hot..
<blue112> It's moving between 60 and 62°
<Yoinx> yeah, flash sits at like 80-95% cpu use while its going
<ajanthakariyawas> I m using Ubuntu I cant open web page through Fire fox . Can anybody help me?
<blue112> applejuice, Let me launch all that apps again
<skullboy> ok im trying to sync my phone but when i do it dectects a auto eth0
<Yoinx> so, that's probably why it was so hight.
<illmortal1> lol is it just me.. or has ubuntu gotten more difficult to troubleshoot lately?
<cerberos> Nothing in /etc/rc2.d/S2* is starting at boot, everything starts ok when I do it manually. Any ideas (10.04 server)?
<applejuice> Yoinx: it's not the cpu though, its his temp thats at 85 degrees
<neil_d> ajanthakariyawas: can you ping the site?
<pentester> *ignore the not* it was a add in from something i deleted
<illmortal1> I can no longer make a live USB instead of a LiveCD lol
<Yoinx> yeah... cpus get hot when they're being used at 100%.
<ajanthakariyawas> Yes
<Yoinx> why not ill?
<applejuice> i'm not on ubuntu, but on crunchbang and windows 7, i get up to 60 degrees max when watching flash vids
<applejuice> Yoinx: so 85 degrees seems very bad
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me how to add a user group to ubuntu that has two names ? Domain Admins ?
<joe__243> hello do you think ubuntu is lame?
<Yoinx> apple, do you use chrome or firefox with flashaid?
<edbian> jgcampbell300, What do mean with 2 names?  You want the same group to be called 2 different things?
<blue112> applejuice, now 75°...
<ajanthakariyawas> I can surf the net but not with Fire fox
<applejuice> Yoinx: i use chromium and ive never heard of flashaid. is it good?
<Yoinx> supposedly, it helps with the flash CPU use stuff.
<System_Default_1> jgcampbell300: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<applejuice> blue112: you'll have to ask someone else, cause i dont know whats the problem and i dont think 75 degrees is normal/good. :/
<jgcampbell300> edbian, no ... i need one group called Domain Admins but i am having trouble getting the command right
<applejuice> Yoinx: I'll check that out, thanks
<jgcampbell300> System_Default_1, it is server
<edbian> jgcampbell300, You cannot have spaces in group names.  Do something like this: Domain_Admins
<Yoinx> I know chrome with the 64bit flash lib, Im usually at 70%+ cpu use... just for chrome
<Yoinx> firefox/flashaid it's usually around like 30-40%
<jgcampbell300> edbian, ok thanks for that ... no wonder i couldnt find a way that worked
<blue112> applejuice, mokay :/
<System_Default_1> jgcampbell300: Sorry. --A.V-- 0xc0782a.
<applejuice> Yoinx: just tried watching some youtube vids and I'm only seeing CPU usage at 30 to 40% and thats without flashaid
<applejuice> temp is 47 degrees
<joe__243> hej! finns det nåra svennefanskap her?
<Yoinx> are you using the 64 bit lib, or the default ones in chrome?
<jgcampbell300> System_Default_1, umm what was that
<ajanthakariyawas> neil_d can you help me?
<Yoinx> or are you talking firefox?
<Pranav_rcmas2> Can stuff be compiled from source in ntfs partitions?
<applejuice> chromium, 32 bit. but im not on ubuntu
<Yoinx> ahh, well thats why
<Yoinx> this only happens on ubuntu
<joe__243> inga svenska grabbar?
<neil_d> ajanthakariyawas: I don't know, can you ping the site?
<syrinx_> joe__243: english
<Yoinx> ...don't know why... and it's taking them forever to fix it
<philip_> Hello Joe i can help you
<applejuice> Yoinx: What's only on Ubuntu? I'm on linux, just not ubuntu
<joe__243> thank yo philip kan du översätta till dom andra o säga att jag behöver hjälp
<ajanthakariyawas> neil_d How to ping ?
<Yoinx> the flash thing. I've only heard of it on ubuntu (guess it could be on others)
<joe__243> philip will say on enlish wat i need
<Auriga> applejuice, What are you running?
<joe__243> min dator är jättevarm, vad skall jag göra!?!?
<Yoinx> same processes, *shrug*
<applejuice> Interesting. I haven't been on ubuntu for a while
<joshdreamland> I have like, 30,000 processes open at startup. It takes gnome-panel ten seconds to load. How do I get rid of this crap?
<neil_d> ajanthakariyawas: first open a terminal.
<applejuice> Auriga: Crunchbang Statler
<joshdreamland> This is something I'd expect of Windows.
<syrinx_> !english | joe__243
<ubottu> joe__243: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Yoinx> josh, there's a startup manager
<joe__243> im sorry i go home from this chat no im sorry
<philip_> Joe here my frend want some help he has deleted the papperskorg
<ajanthakariyawas> neil_d ok
<Auriga> applejuice, Isn't CrunchBang based on Ubuntu too?
<joe__243> yes! plese help!
<neil_d> ajanthakariyawas: are you having trouble with one site or all?
<joshdreamland> http://pastebin.com/THAeP5PZ
<Yoinx> system > Preferences > startup applications
<applejuice> Auriga: it was, but after 9.04, it switched to debian. I like it better with Debian actually, cause it still uses apt but it also lets me make it rolling release
<ajanthakariyawas> I cant open pages through Firefox
<rockets> Anybody try using Unity on a full laptop or desktop? Any good/bad experiences?
<[thor]> philip_ / joe__243 : is there a support channel in your native language? for example: #ubuntu-cn for chinese, or #ubuntu-ru for russian?
<Auriga> applejuice, I took a brief look at it last year some time as I heard it was lighter than other distros while still keeping functionality... But I didn't last long with it...
<ajanthakariyawas> Neil_d I cant open pages through firefox
<Auriga> applejuice, have you played with Arch or Slitaz by any chance?
<Pranav_rcmas2> Can I use an external ntfs partition from Ubuntu to clone repos and build them?
<joe__243> it does no seem that way i using google translate now i need help i deleted the papperskorgen
<System_Default_1> *Calling for procedure...
<System_Default_1> Disconnecting from i-bus
<System_Default_1> System is going down for halt NOW!
<applejuice> Auriga: What stopped you from keeping CB? I wanted to play with Arch, but I never find the time to. ANd I heard it's harder, aha.
<visual1ce> hi
<blue112> 80°C
<blue112> .___.
<Hodr> I have 3 DNS Zones setup in Ispconfig 3, but it seems that only 1 of the 3 is working
<neil_d> ajanthakariyawas: in the terminal try "ping google.com" and see if you get some lines printing out
<[thor]> joe__243: /join #ubuntu-se
<joe__243> tank ju so much how i do it?
<ccvvcc> how can i see hardware information from terminal
<Gnea> !crunchbag
<Auriga> applejuice, I use Ubuntu, & I like it a lot. As to CB I was just playing around with it. I think there was too much Basketball at the time or something, time constraints... Arch is harder, I'm playing with it as we speak...
<[thor]> joe: type that command exactly as it is in the chat window
<edbian> ccvvcc, lspci
<joe__243> #ubuntu-se
<[thor]> joe__243: /join #ubuntu-se
<visual1ce> how can i tell whether an external usb device is usb1 or usb2?
<Auriga> applejuice, Arch doesn't have a WM, you have to install one after install.
<joe__243> thank ju bye bye  have it good
<joe__243>  /join #ubuntu-se
<applejuice> Auriga: That's awesome. If you can play with arch, you can definitely play with crunchbang
<[thor]> joe__243: no space at front
<joe__243> thank ju again bye
<Auriga> applejuice, Yeah I'm sure I could I just didn't put the time into it... Slitaz is proving difficult in a VM too though...
<applejuice> Auriga: That's exactly why i didn't try it out yet. it seems like it would take long to set up everything from scratch.
<applejuice> Auriga: Never really found out what slitaz was like.
<Auriga> applejuice, Yeah it's in a vm right now, downloading updates, this is my first time with Arch, I like the idea of using a command named Pacman which is why I'm playing with it lol.
<Auriga> applejuice, But it is taking it's time though.
<applejuice> Auriga: Hahaha, I love your reasoning. :D
<illmortal1> Does anyone know if the Asus P5Q-E motherboard supports booting off of USB pen drives for Linux? (It does support Windows, that how I got Windows 7 installed onto my machine)
<blue112> Well, so my CPU is high because of flash :/ ?
<blue112> can't I say to the fan "cool harder" ?
<Auriga> applejuice, I suggest taking a look at Slitaz also, as there is a major upgrade tonight, so tomorrow there will be a new release bug FREE.
<applejuice> blue112: I still feel like theres something else at work though, because a new laptop shouldnt be at 65 degrees evenw ithout flash
<applejuice> Auriga: I might just do that if I have the time and can get off my lazy butt, hahaha
<Auriga> Lol.
<Auriga> applejuice, Go set up a VM!
<blue112> applejuice, it's at 81 now :/
<blue112> applejuice, how can I see that ?
<ajanthakariyawas> neil_d yes I can ping
<alecbenzer> in the middle of upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 the upgrade seems to have failed somewhere and halted - what's the best course of action for not blowing stuff up?
<Yoinx> ill, if a mobo boots of usb, it boots off USB, it doesnt care what it's booting.
<xangua> alecbenzer: then don't upgrade to alpha stuff
<applejuice> Auriga: Alright, but only if you promise to try CB again sometime. :P
<Yoinx> ...unless it's an apple motherboard >.>
<applejuice> Blue112: See what? Hey, open up your system manager or whatever ubuntu has and see which processes are taking up the most of your cpu resources
<blue112> Yoinx, was that apple troll :p ?
<blue112> applejuice, is top ok too :p ?
<applejuice> blue112: top is fine. :)
<blue112> top says : plugin-container => 110% CPU
<Yoinx> nah, just saying... their mobo's (whatever brand they actually are) would care what they're booting.
<blue112>  then rythmbox => 8%
<alecbenzer> xangua: ie, I'm still in the middle of the upgrade, and ctrl+c-ing warns me that this may leave my system in a broken state. am I just gonna need to deal with that?
<blue112> Then  xorg and pulseaudio
<Auriga> applejuice, I will tomorrow maybe, I promisish...
<blue112> with 5% and 3%
<jenia> How do I redirect an error output to a file? When I do: command > file.txt, it only saves output that's not error, but errors it only displays on the screen.
<applejuice> blue112: so it's plugin-container then. i just looked it up, it has something to do with firefox. kill it for now
<applejuice> blue112: and then see what your temp is after that.
<blue112> applejuice, ok, let's do that.
<applejuice> blue112: what are your specs? like processor, ram. gpu?
<Auriga> applejuice, Will posting a link get me kicked?
<blue112> Killed.
<rubin110> Is there a way I can have an ubuntu machine get its hostname over DHCP?
<applejuice> Auriga: No idea, I'm new to the irc channel, aha.
<neil_d> ajanthakariyawas: that is good.  but I have never had any trouble with firefox, without the trouble being with the internet connection, sorry I no idea what is wrong.
<Auriga> applejuice, Same to irc in general...
<soares> #ubuntu-br
<ubuntu__> hy
<blue112> applejuice, processor is a dual core AMD, 3GB ram, GPU is ATI (argh) with fglrx drivers.
<Auriga> applejuice, Well here is the latest cooking release of Slitaz anyways... http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/undigest/slitaz-cooking-core.iso
<soares> #ubuntu-br
<blue112> CPU actually is : AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64
<xangua> !ot | Auriga
<ubottu> Auriga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jenia> rubin110: I think you have to do it by DNS server with DHCP assigning the DNS server's address
<applejuice> blue112: better specs than my machine. Could it be your gpu thats making your laptop hot?
<applejuice> Auriga: Thanks, reading about slitaz right now
<blue112> applejuice, maybe, then how can I fix it ?
<ajanthakariyawas> neil_d thanks for your help
<blue112> applejuice, I'm not even sure what the temp is related to... I'm using sensors.
<tohuw> Why don't cd and echo work via sudo?
<jenia> How do I redirect an error output to a file? When I do: command > file.txt, it only saves output that's not error, but errors it only displays on the screen.
<applejuice> blue112: sorry, I have no idea how to deal with it. :/ Except for the frustratingly bad answer "make sure drivers are updated"
<blue112> applejuice, they are :(
<Auriga> applejuice, Sure, just saving you the hassle of going through what I went through with it not working.
<applejuice> blue112: whats the temp now that plugin-container is killed?
<blue112> applejuice, my fan just reduced its speed, and my temp fall down to 60°
<applejuice> Auriga: Thanks, but why wasnti it working?
<applejuice> blue112: that's still a bit too hot. if windows 7 can run at 40 to 45 without flash, then ubuntu should be close too.
<Auriga> applejuice, Apparently a bug that was never fixed... That's what I was told by a bug tester.
<tohuw> jenia: Try redirecting stderror. ./your_script 2 > output
<applejuice> blue112: maybe try posting in the ubuntu forums?
<Auriga> applejuice, He is the one who gave me that link just now.
<blue112> applejuice, I don't know then :/
<Yoinx> The flash one? It's well documented.
<blue112> applejuice, I don't like forums...
<applejuice> Auriga: Ouch, sounds bad. I see that slitaz uses openbox? awesme. :)
<Yoinx> And like I said... quite a while ago, your CPU is going to be hot while it's sitting near 100% use.
<applejuice> blue112: Why not?
<blue112> applejuice, how can I see what my sensors values referers to ?
<Auriga> applejuice, That's more than I remember, I haven't ever seen it boot lol.
<applejuice> blue112: Whats the name of the program you're using?
<blue112> applejuice, it's slow, and I should keep watching I have answers
<armyants> tohuw: they probably built-in's in shell
<blue112> applejuice, the package is lmsensors and the command is sensors
<blue112> Is there any other ?
<blue112> 56° now...
<mona> I did ln -s /usr/share/applications/defaults.list /etc/gnome, trying to make a symlink to that file. Is there any way to recover from that? I don't know what other files where in /etc/gnome before...
<jenia> tohuw: so, "2" in "2 >" means to redirect stderror?
<blue112> When I look at it, it decreasing, but when I speak here, it goes to 60°
<blue112> So I think it won't go lower.
<tohuw> jenia: yes
<gartral_> I can't get docky too load the Do addon/plugin/feature
<tohuw> jenia: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Auriga> applejuice, If you decide to look at Arch there is a page I found that is incredibly useful thusfar.
<applejuice> blue112: I don't really understand this stuff. :( Unless someone else here can give you advice, I think you might have to resort to the forums. You can also try posting in the Crunchbang Forums, I'm pretty sure they won't mind trying to help
<tohuw> jenia: you can also just ./your_script 2>&l to throw all the errors into stdout (the other stuff you're seeing)
<applejuice> Auriga: Ooh, link me
<jenia> tohuw: thanx, is it possible to redirect both: stdout and stderror to a file at the same time? do I need to do something like this?: command > output.txt 2 > error.txt ?
<Rogue> anyone know if there is a solution to BUG: scheduling while atomic ?
<armyants> tohuw: but it's not reason it not working :/
<blue112> applejuice, mkay
 * blue112 tries
<Auriga> applejuice, That will get me another warning, then probably kicked...
<applejuice> Auriga: ahh, anything I can maybe google to pull up the page?
<blue112> Anyone here can help me with laptop CPU overheat ? \o/
<jenia> tohuw: OK, thanx, got it.
<Auriga> applejuice, I just pm'd you.
<Yoinx> Yeah blue. Stop using flash in linux... Problem solved :p
<Auriga> applejuice, Or what ever the irc equivalent is...
<blue112> Yoinx, first of all, I'm a flash developper.
<Yoinx> at least in ubuntu, it's been a bug for like 2 years now.
<tohuw> jenia: command &> output.txt
<blue112> Yoinx, secondly, I'm not using flash for now, and it's still at 60°
<blue112> Yoinx, it doesn't happen in debian ?
<Yoinx> 60 doesnt sound too bad
<Rogue> is there a ubuntu in hyperV channel?
<blue112> 60 is kinda hot :/
<Yoinx> Dunno, I dont look into much about debian. I just use ubuntu, and know the problem with flash/cpu use has existed for liek 2 years
<tohuw> Rogue: not specifically. Ask your question here, someone may know.
<blue112> Yoinx, mkay
<jenia> Yoinx, that's a very bad suggestion to stop using flash on linux. Linux is supposed to be more powerful, then windows, so you should be able and should do anything in linux.
<applejuice> Blue112: I'm almost certain it's not a Ubuntu bug since the same packages are used elsewhere and I've never seen temps go up to 85 degrees
<Yoinx> i know apple said he doesnt have the issue on whatever distro he's using
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone...
<blue112> applejuice, mokay
<blue112> applejuice, once, it reach 103° then the computer shut down :(
<jenia> tohuw: thanx, I am reading that howto, you gave me.
<Rogue> I setup Ubuntu Server 10.10 in HyperV, and now I get reoccuring errors saying BUG: scheduling while atomic : swapper (or rsyslogd, or flush).
<Da_Wrecka> I'm having a peculiar issue with Nautilus on my Lucid netbook... I've got a couple of bookmarks set up to shares on my Windows 7 gaming machine. Now, the share works fine, it prompts me for the password and then I'm in, but some of the directories - directories not flagged as hidden, I'll add - won't display. Equally, some of the files in directories that DO show up won't display either.
<tohuw> jenia: excellent, hth
<gartral_> jenia: well it's true that *Lnux* is more powerful than anything microsoft can produce, the quality of plugins and other software IN linux is a direct result of the time and talent poured into it.. in the case of Firefox and Chrome, thy're both exceptional.. but Adobe felt there wasn't need too nuild linux-flash as well as they did for windows...
<applejuice> blue112: definitely something isnt right.. if you cant find any answers on the forums, try installing crunchbang? It's way faster, more resource efficient, and it'll probably be colder than ubuntu. you'll have to learn to use the terminal more though, but it should be fine
<applejuice> blue112: i'm leaving now, but I hope you find your solution soon! :)
<Da_Wrecka> There seems to be a pattern; The files and directories that show up haven't been modified in Windows 7. The ones that aren't displayed, have.
<Yoinx> but here's a search of launchpad for bug reports... https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=ubuntu+flash+CPU
<gartral_> [did that get cut off?]
<blue112> applejuice, I know the terminal, no problem with that
<blue112> applejuice, I just can't survive without aptitude :p
<uekixx> Hello! i have vps and one IP and also a domain, how can i point my domain to my IP? please help me!
<applejuice> blue112: hehehe, thats awesome then. :) I'm out!
<Da_Wrecka> Anyone know how to get Nautilus to show the missing files? Oh yeah, I've also checked, and Nautilus is set to show hidden and backup files, not that the missing entries are marked as either.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Hey guys  i have a problem with ZTE USB Modem FFF1 We have been issued some of thins things and dince they come already set with the username and password (they only work on Apple OS and Windows and it`s really a matter of pluging it in point and click in order to connect to the internet) I thought is gonna be a easy job to get online with my Linux box..
<uekixx> Hello! i have vps and one IP and also a domain, how can i point my domain to my IP? please help me!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but i had no luck so far.. anny ideas
<Da_Wrecka> As an example: If I navigate to H:\0MULTIMEDIA\VIDEO in Windows Explorer on the Win7 box, everything is fine. Navigate to the Video directory in Nautilus via the Windows Share, and while a directory like GameTrailers.com shows, Youtube does not.
<Yoinx> Uek, you need to set it up to point to your IP on your DNS
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas on how to make them work on ubuntu
<jenia> gartral_: I agree, but I cannot just ignore all those flash animations on many websites and a collection of cartoons that I've got in flash, and say, F*it, I will just ignore flash and throw away my cartoon collection and stop watching videos on video sites, such as utube, etc.
<uekixx> Yoinx: im new, how can i configure my DNS
<uekixx> gimme a tutorial
<jenia> gartral_: or switch back to windows, just to watch some flash animations
<Yoinx> Usually you would do it through wherever you bought the domain from.
<Yoinx> Since you probably don't have a DNS server.
<Da_Wrecka> Additional: I can still navigate to hidden directories in Nautilus, IF I type in the name manually into the Location field. But they won't show up in the file list
<uekixx> can i just configure it from my VPS Yoinx
<uekixx> no?
<Yoinx> dunno, whoever you have your VPS through can probably do it for you, since they typically manage DNS
<uekixx> i have a cpanel for it
<uekixx> aight ok i'll try config it
<Da_Wrecka> nobody have any ideas with Nautilus?
<Yoinx> No idea Da_Wrecka, is it a samba share, or nfs?
<dustin> hello everyone
<dustin> anyone on atm got some time to answer afew ubuntu type questions
<Da_Wrecka> Pretty sure it's SMB. I've not set up a NFS daemon on the Windows box
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: you can select view>show hiden files
<dustin> im kinda new to this
<aeon-ltd> dustin: ask away
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Way ahead of you. Didn't help.
<dustin> so i could use alittle help
<dustin> okay here's the low down
<aeon-ltd> !enter | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: And it shouldn't be hiding the entries in question anyway, as they're neither dotfiles, nor marked 'hidden' in Windows.
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: could be permisions of that user to not see all files maybe start as a sudo user gksudo nautilus  but that can be risky
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: The same user account has no trouble viewing the files directly on the Windows box
<Yoinx> yeah, i'm gonna guess with sacar.
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: windows box is not the same user
<dustin> well i spent like 4days know after i configured my new ubuntu right
<dustin> and i see the quake like games they got
<dustin> good ones just i miss the old style quake 2
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: I'm using the same credentials to log on to the Windows share as I use to log into the Windows box directly
<gartral_> I can't get docky too load the Do addon/plugin/feature
<dustin> and i been trying to find a copy for ubuntu
<dustin> anyone got a place to find it
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: another posibllity is that nautilus need to refresh to view the file
<dustin> ive literally searched everywhere for the package
<xangua> gartral_: if you mean doky 2, do and doky are no longer one program
<Yoinx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/Quake2
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Way ahead of you again. Refreshing the view with Ctrl-R doesn't help.
<Yoinx> Da_Wrecka, have you checked the permissions on a folder that you can see, and one you can't?
<Yoinx> Are they the same?
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: can the files be viewed or seen form the console?  with ls -l
<dustin> anyone care to help?
<Yoinx> dustin, i just linked it for you.
<gartral_> xangua: i understood that, but are they completly seperate? i thought there was still a plugin..
<dustin> thanks ALOT yoinx is it easy for loading?
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: No differences between my Youtube directory and the GameTrailers.com directory. GameTrailers.com shows, Youtube doesn't
<brains_> so shocked that IRC still lives
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Give me a sec to find out...
<dustin> like i mentioned im very new to this  yoinx
<Yoinx> Da_Wrecka,  are you actually checking them with chmod, or just looking at them in the properties window?
<Yoinx> dustin, shouldnt be too hard, i havent installed it
<sabgenton> is there a way to check your runleaves of a prog with update-rc.d
<sabgenton> can't see it
<dustin> kk
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: Using the properties window, since Windows doesn't have chmod
<dustin> im gonna eat ill talk to you again yoinx
<Yoinx> wait....
<dustin> thanks alot aeon btw too
<dustin> u folks are great
<gartral_> brains_: ahhaha.. it's not, we're all bots talking like humans :)
<ke1ha> hello all .. i created a ramfs with [ sudo mount -o remount,size=2G /tmp/ngs ] is there an automated way to add this to /etc/fstab at boot time ?
<Yoinx> Da_Wrecka, are you having problems getting to it in windows or ubuntu?
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: The directories involved don't show up in a terminal listing
<Yoinx> and where is this share at
<brains_> that makes more sense gartral
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: From Ubuntu. The Windows machine can access every file without issue, it's the Ubuntu one that's having visibility problems
<Da_Wrecka> As for 'where is the share at', I'm not quite sure what you mean. Can you clarify?
<Yoinx> But you said you can manually type the path and get to them right?
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: anything not seen with ls will not be seen with nautilus,  nautilus is just a gui for ls and other utility
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: Right.
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Which means the problem is lower-level than I thought
<Yoinx> Well, the way you just typed that... I assume the folders are on the windows machine.
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: sounds like some kind of a samba thing?
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: They are; I'm trying to access them from the Ubuntu machine over the LAN
<Da_Wrecka> And before you ask it's not a signal problem, I'm using CAT5, not wireless.
<Frogging101> How do I change the link encap of my wireless card from "Ethernet"? It's causing some problems and I'd like to know how to get ubuntu to properly treat my wifi card as a wireless interface.
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Yeah... Okay, so I need to do some more searching I guess
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: well don't samba mounts show up like anyother with sudo mount ?
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Sort of. I'm using the GVFS fuse daemon here. I couldn't get plain old CIFS mounts to work for some reason
<skutr34> hey my internal mic isnt working.... it wont record in skype or sound recorder
<skutr34> please help
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: I think gvfs still shows up in mount and you should see the directory where it should have put it
<Brando1995> can someone with good linux knowledge pm me and help with my problem?
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: GVFS has a single mount point at /home/dawrecka/.gvfs. I can get to the mounted shares from there.
<Yoinx> Da_Wrecka,  if you can get to them by typing them.. you should be able to do ls -l on them
<bastidrazor> Brando1995: you're funny
<Yoinx> sorry for the delay, was in a different chan
<armyants> !pm | Brando1995
<ubottu> Brando1995: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Brando1995> what
<skutr34> my mic wont record or anything
<Yoinx> I would see if ubuntu is seeing the permissions as the same on them, there might be one missing for listing the files
<skutr34> can anyone help me please?
<Brando1995> Sorry, so if i am running amd 64 x2 3800 I need to use the amd64 or it wont work right?
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: Using the VIDEO directory example again, if I do an ls -l from the VIDEO directory, Youtube doesn't show up. If I do ls Youtube -l, then it gives me the Youtube directory listing like it should
<brains_> #
<Da_Wrecka> Brando1995: No, you can use the x86 kernel too. The Athlon64 supports x64 as well as x86.
<Brando1995> well which should I use, or does it not matter
<bastidrazor> Brando1995: how does common sense not help you at all?
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: mybe the file is still open so maybe try sudo sync and see if that forces it to create the file that is not closed yet
<Yoinx> that doesnt make any sense Da
<skutr34> can anyone help me with my internal mic please it doesnt seem to be working
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: And yet, that's what's happening
<Brando1995> I was asking because I had an error with the 64 version, and I didnt know if its like windows you only use 64 bit if you have 4gb of ram
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: I did sudo sync, then ls -l; Youtube is still not in the listing
<Yoinx> try to just do ls -l VIDEO
<Yoinx> wich should show the persmissions on all the subdirs (should be the same as doing it from inside the dir.... but you never know)
<illmortal1> Can anyone assist me in getting Grub2 working? I'm dual booting with Windows 7 and now just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10. Grub should be installed onto HD0,2. Currently using Ubuntu 10.10 LiveCD
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: Okay, I think I'm with you now. Let me clarify; My shell is currently navigated, through GVFS, to the VIDEO directory on my Windows machine. GameTrailers.com and Youtube are both subdirectories of VIDEO.
<Da_Wrecka> If I enter ls -l, Youtube is NOT in the list, but GameTrailers.com is.
<Da_Wrecka> If I enter ls Youtube -l, then it will list the contents of the Youtube directory just as it should
<blue112> !grub2 | illmortal1
<ubottu> illmortal1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Da_Wrecka> But I can't get it to list the Youtube entry itself
<illmortal1> lol
<blue112> \o/
<Yoinx> Yeah, i get that.
<illmortal1> been there, done that, blue112
<blue112> Doesn't work :p .
<blue112> ?
<Da_Wrecka> Unless I manually specify the Youtube directory name, I can't view it or list it
<illmortal1> well I just went through it.. and I'm currently going through each step in case I missed anything
<Yoinx> It still sounds like a problem on the folder itself to me
<illmortal1> so I'll confirm once I'm done double checking, blue112
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: I can't honestly rule it out at this point
<phoenixsampras> found a bug!! keyboard stopped to work, needed to reboot horribly
<blue112> illmortal1, ok, good luck.
<SimboL> hello all
<SimboL> i have a problem with my dell laptop.
<Da_Wrecka> Go go gadget Google, let's find the syntax for mount.cifs...
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: can't you just cd ~/Youtube; ls -l ?  seems it mounted the directory where you didn't expect it
<SimboL> i have installed Ubuntu but my cooler does not stop
<skutr34> can someone help me my internal mic isnt working gateway md2419u
<SimboL> is there any help??
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: 'bash: cd: /home/dawrecka/Youtube: No such file or directory'
<Hodr> Please help me with this before I pull my hair out, I have 3 domains set up in ISPconfig, all with the same DNS entry's (other then the fact they point to different domains) and only 2 out of 3 work
<sabgenton> is there a way to check your runleaves of a prog with update-rc.d
<sabgenton> can't see it
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: sudo -s ; ls -l; cd /home/dwrecka/Youtube ?
<skutr34> can anyone help me please?
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: sudo -s performs as ordered, however the ls -l throws up "ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied"
<Da_Wrecka> Which is SERIOUSLY messed-up, last I checked; I thought root had unrestricted access to everything no matter what
<tsimpson> Da_Wrecka: because you're not running ls as root
<Guest36550> im actually having trouble with ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat.... i wanted to uninstall it but when i clicked uninstall it said something about could not find directory C:\ubuntu\ blah blah blah..... can any1 help me 2 uinstall?
<sacarlson> Da_Wrecka: not on remote systems they you don't have priv on
<testing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860525 <- this thread explain the problems i am having. although mine is a 32 bit system
<Da_Wrecka> sacarlson: Okay, yeah, that makes sense
<brains_> i always su to root (be it recommended or not)
<Da_Wrecka> tsimpson: The fact that my command line is reading "root@AOA110" at the start would indicate your assumption is incorrect
<Jordan_U> Guest36550: Do you have more than one drive or partition?
<Ben64> Da_Wrecka: after you use a ; in the command, it stops being under sudo
<tsimpson> Da_Wrecka: no, you run sudo -s, which launchas a shell as root. then when that command ends, ie you exit the shell, 'ls -l' will be run
<itaylor57> root on a remote system is nobody
<Yoinx> brains_ real men surf questionable adult websites while logged in as root.
<Jordan_U> Da_Wrecka: gvfs doesn't follow posix semantics correctly. It's a known bug.
<tycable> SimboL, reboot please.
<tsimpson> Da_Wrecka: ah, you're using fuse
<tsimpson> Da_Wrecka: fuse restricts access to only the person who issued the fuse mount command
<Da_Wrecka> makes sense
<sacarlson> tsimpson: wow even the root won't work from a fuse mount?
<Baribal> Hi. When mounting an iPod, its mount points permissions get set to 755. How can I set them to 777?
<Jordan_U> lp:225361
<tsimpson> sacarlson: because root didn't mount it, so why should it have access?
<dustin> aight im back aeon
<Jordan_U> bug #225361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225361 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "other users don't have access to .gvfs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225361
<Da_Wrecka> hmm. If I try to mount the share using an fstab entry, I get "mount error(111): Connection refused"
<jhonnyboy> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up a nice interface for a regular user who doesn't know any html to log into his site and add  items to his inventory. Is there a package that does this that you guys could recommend or would I have to program this from scratch?
<Yoinx> try just mounting it like a normal cifs mount?
<Yoinx> mount -t cifs -o username=server_user,password=secret //192.168.44.100/share /path_to/mount
<BlueBomber7> jhonnyboy: Sounds like a perfect webmaster job opportunity to me ;)
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: Same error
<jhonnyboy> BlueBomber7, lmao yeah but to get called every time they want to add an item....ugh
<jhonnyboy> BlueBomber7, monthly payments :P
<dustin> hmm yoinx
<dustin> that link u gave me
<dustin> just told me how to install it
<dustin> how ya find a place to get it?
<Yoinx> jhonny, i doubt you'd find a frontend for something like that... since it's really going to depend on how your inventory is setup
<Yoinx> dustin. It's still copyrighted. I doubt this is really the place to ask how to pirate software.
<dustin> i thought it was free for linux ?
<Yoinx> doubt it.
<dustin> hmm there anyway to check about it?
<Yoinx> http://icculus.org/quake2/#download
<Yoinx> looks like a quake2 clone, perhaps.
<neuro_damage> seems my system upgrade kernel versions? how do I rebuild the nvidia kernel module again? I tried a remove and reinstall with nvidia-current
<neuro_damage> but still modprobe nvidia l'est fails
<Yoinx> "Important Note: Any installer which includes the demo levels for Quake II must not be redistributed on any physical media. The demo levels for Quake II are still copyright Id Software. Anyone wishing to distribute the levels on physical media must contact Id directly."
<Baribal> AFAIK Quake2 is OSS'd and thus *probably* free to download, but the maps are proprietary artwork.
<Baribal> (But I may be wrong)
<Yoinx> but, that site's likely not up to date. They may have dropped it off into abandonware status.
<Da_Wrecka> They're still selling Quake 2.
<Da_Wrecka> Not on physical media, but they're still selling Quake 2.
<Da_Wrecka> I bought it on Steam quite recently
<neuro_damage> da_wrecka: check out quake live man
<Da_Wrecka> okay, this is getting weirder... mount.cifs won't mount the Windows share, FUSE (via Nautilus) will.
<dustin> so would it be okay to install it fine?
<brains_> quit
<jack_^> Da_Wrecka, maybe you're not mounting the same thing. did you double and tripple check? im pretty sure nautilus just calls mount.cifs
<Yoinx> neruo, why not just grab the newest nvidia drivers?
<Yoinx> and go from there... It's what im running
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx: ...apparently I'm not. I could've sworn I had my router set up to give the 192.168.1.100 IP to my Windows box all the time...
<Da_Wrecka> okay, NOW it works
<Yoinx> huh Da_Wrecka ?
<Lancelot> hey everyone, look at this: www.bioware.com bioware uses drupal
<Da_Wrecka> Mounts, at least
<Yoinx> you meant that to jack, lol
<jack_^> Da_Wrecka++
<Da_Wrecka> However, there's still directories not being displayed in ls
<Da_Wrecka> Hmm, let's see what sudo ls gets me...
<Da_Wrecka> No difference at all
<Yoinx> Da_Wrecka... this might be way off base... but maybe you should boot a livecd on that windows box and check the folder permissions.
<Yoinx> Maybe one's encrypted for windows or something crazy.
<josh1> what is the proper channel to ask about 11.04?
<Da_Wrecka> well, no, because I can still access it if I type the name into the shell
<nOStahl> hey guys how can I share internet from one wifi adapter to another wifi adapter
<ZykoticK9> josh1, #ubuntu+1
<illmortal1> blue112, ok I think I see what's going on. MBR should be located on my SDD2, and it is currently mounted on /media/Ubuntu. Problem is that when I do a ls /media/Ubuntu I don't see the files listed on the How To documentation. And I thnk it's because I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS through windows a few months ago.. using Wubi, I believe. So that's where I'm stuck.. I'm following the how to you mentioned earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Recovering
<Da_Wrecka> It doesn't show up in listings but it can still be accessed from the shell
<Yoinx> Yeah, so the folder's permissions have to be messed up somehow... or you wouldnt be able to get to it.
<blue112> illmortal1, I don't have much experience using wubi, I'm sure someone help on this chan can help you =)
<illmortal1> hmm.. ok. thanks anyways, blue112
<Da_Wrecka> okay, I've got an Ubuntu install DVD, if memory serves that should work as a live CD
<Yoinx> yeah, it should
<Logan_> !ot | Lancelot
<ubottu> Lancelot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> You know the AptOnCD? Is it possible to add custom files for installation to that?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: First, if at all possible I would avoid wubi in general. What happens when you try to boot?
<Lancelot> sorry
<nOStahl> is it possibe to bridge two wifi adapters together (one tied to your router and the other broadcasting locally)
<Lancelot> what do you mean by bridge?
<Jordan_U> nOStahl: What is your end goal?
<illmortal1> Jordan_U, it fails to load Grub (I just upgraded from 10.5LTS to 10.10
<nOStahl> setting up an old netbook as a repeater
<Yoinx> SDD2 doesnt sound like the right place to install grub to me.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: What happens when you try to boot? I need the actual symptoms.
<illmortal1> Yoinx, SDD1 is my windows partition
<Yoinx> but, meh
<Da_Wrecka> Not the nippiest of things, booting Ubuntu from a DVD
<nOStahl> its simple to do from wifi to ethernet sharing
<nOStahl> but not wifi to wifi
<densuke> #shinsai.info
<illmortal1> Jordan_U, it gives me this error: error: the symbol `grub_xputs` not found
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Did you only install via Wubi or have you also done a normal Ubuntu install?
<illmortal1> only through Wubi... from Windows 7. At least to my knowledge.
<venky80> hi
<illmortal1> I really regret using Wubi too... I would assume it would all be the same.. but I have a feeling that Ubuntu integrated itself with Windows heh..
<illmortal1> instead of being on a legitimate partition of its own.. but I could be way wrong.
<mean> Evolution cant bind hotmail account?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: First, stop trying to install grub to a partition. You almost never want to, and especially with a wubi install as grub is actually not supposed to be installed even to the mbr but rather to a file on your windows partition.
<xangua> mean: google for hotmail pop3 configuration
<mean> xangua, thx
<illmortal1> Interesting. Jordan_U, how would I go about removing the Wubi installation and just installing a fresh copy of 10.10 on a 2nd partition?
<Da_Wrecka> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand it appears to have stalled
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Remove wubi via Windows' Add / Remove programs then install Ubuntu by booting from the LiveCD/USB.
<illmortal1> lol.. ok so I'm gonna need to get my grub to work then.. I can't access my Windows 7 partition @ boot up
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Are you currently booted into an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<illmortal1> Yes sir.
<venky80> HIM_: hey
<illmortal1> I'm on my Laptop and my desktop is on the LiveCD, Jordan_U
<extra11> ubuntu feels as if it's going more commerical, true?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: run: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda
<HIM_> ya
<venky80> so people ask help about ubuntu here
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Do *not* run install-mbr /dev/sda1 or any other partition. It needs to install to the mbr.
<HIM_> ok
<illmortal1> wait what..
<Da_Wrecka> Yoinx, sacarlson: I booted Ubuntu from the DVD on my Windows computer. Nautilus there has no problems displaying the problematic entries
<drmorphias> ah hail ubuntu! lol :)
<HIM_> venky80: ok
<illmortal1> you want me to use sudo apt-get install mbr, correct?
<venky80> well
<illmortal1> Jordan_U ^
<venky80> this is a user help forum is ubuntu developer forum called ubuntu-devel?
<ylmfos> 大家好
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Yes.
<illmortal1> How do I know where the MBR is?... especially since it's through Wubi?
<HIM_> venky80: ok
<IdleOne> venky80: #ubuntu-dev
<gartral_> !jp | yl
<ubottu> yl: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<rockets> I just installed Ubuntu. All was well. But after installing the nvidia driver from "Additional Drivers", my gnome desktop reverted to the default (gnome default, not ubuntu default) theme, and no matter what I do is still grey and ugly.
<HIM_> venky80: ok
<rockets> Changing the theme only affects window decorations now. Any thoughts?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: The mbr is by definition the first sector of the drive.
<venky80> HIM_: it is called #ubuntu-dev
<HIM_> ya
<gartral_> rockets: what card?
<mobasher> Hi, I need some help installing sun java 6, i'm on 10.10 amd64
<HIM_> venky80: i underrstood
<illmortal1> correct, Jordan_U. so... I should point the installation towards my Windows Partition, yes?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: There are other places that can be called boot sectors, but there is only one mbr.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: NO.
<rockets> gardar, nvidia quadro, but I have visual effects disabled, so . . .
<venky80> HIM_: but if you are going to be working on QT apps mainly then maybe #kubuntu is where you should go
<HIM_> venky80: ok
<dustin> hmm
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: You do *NOT* want to install to any partition. You want to install to the mbr.
<ArseneRei> Has anyone installed the montecarlo fonts for ubuntu? I'm having trouble finding a guide to do it.
<illmortal1> Ok. It's still updating as we speak, Jordan_U, so I haven't ran anything just yet apt-get update
<dustin> #-list
<dustin> ##list
<dustin> how ya get the channel list again ?
<Da_Wrecka> Is there a GUI method to set up a CIFS share on Lucid?
<illmortal1> so install to sda not sda1 or sda2 in other words, ya, Jordan_U?
<mobasher> <dustin> it's  "/list" i think
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Correct.
<illmortal1> ok cool, now I understand
<HIM_> venky80: am registering
<dustin> thanks mo
<mobasher> need some help installing sun java and i'm getting the following error:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/579586/
<rockets> I can't seem to use any themes . . . this makes me want to just go back to windows.
<illmortal1> Jordan_U going to paste bin something here... I can't get mbr via apt-get install
<itaylor57> mobasher: no problem in your output
<itaylor57> mobasher: improper command to java
<mobasher> itaylor57=>> really ? it's suppose to tell me the location of the jre ?
<itaylor57> mobasher: which java
<mobasher> itaylor57=>> lol i think i'm loosing my mind lmao
<mobasher> itaylor57=>> thanks a lot
<Beleth_> rockets, the same problem has been posted on ubuntu forums, google is your friend.
<rockets> Beleth_, I have been googling.
<justme> does anyone know of a free programming course online
<rockets> I ran Ubuntu as my main desktop OS 3 years running before switching back to windows. I figured I'd give it another shot, but it looks like these silly little annoyances never end.
<illmortal> lol.. Jordan_U, I'm such a noob.. I just realized my ethernet cable was unplugged, gonna try apt-get update again. forgive me.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: np :)
<rockets> sudo gnome-settings-daemon fixes it, but . . . sigh . . . only temporarily.
<Starminn> rockets: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668585
<Starminn> rockets: I don't know if that will help. Just thought I'd look.
<rockets> hmm thanks
<illmortal> hmm.. interesting. Now my network manager is claiming that my wired network is disconnected... when before it was working perfectly fine before I disconnected my ethernet cable earlier, Jordan_U
<naryfa> so what's up
<dustin> any of you folks know a good linux quake2 channel around here?
<naryfa> I'm here again
<dustin> anyone know a good program for opening pak files as well?
<rockets> Ah this is perfect, a reboot, the driver activates, and now the keyboard's brightness controls break. This is hilarious.
<rockets> What a joke.
<ForgotMyNick> Hello. I'm trying to run ecryptfs-migrate-home, but it's giving me lstat warnings about not having permission to access .gvfs, and then failing.
<rockets> I'm not saying there aren't fixes in the forums, etc. I'm saying that's not good enough.
<ForgotMyNick> I did run the program with root as the help doc said to.
<illmortal> ughhh... 7 hours on trying to fix my issue... issues that shouldn't exist in the first place. Jordan_U. I hit a road block. Wireless card needs firmware according network manager and network manager claims my network connection is disconnected.. even though there's activity on the network card itself.. I can ping things inside my network but can't go online.
<bob__86> ForgotMyNick: you did start the command with sudo?
<ForgotMyNick> yes
<kingbilly> hello, to launch minecraft I right click on the minecraft.jar file and I choose "Open with Sun Java" from the menu that pops up.  How can I do this from a command so I can make a launcher?
<router> can someone help me with my internal mic please it doesnt work!!!
<router> i need to skype
<router> but my internal mic doesnt work
<router> please help
<router> lol
<iceroot> kingbilly: java -jar filename.jar
<ZombieRamen> my copy of audacity is going haywire
<router> minecraft is java?
<router> i program in java
<kingbilly> yes it is
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help me with my problem with audacity?
<router> but anyway i need help with my mic it doesnt record sound
<kingbilly> iceroot: thanks it worked
<Jordan_U> !details | ZombieRamen
<ubottu> ZombieRamen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZombieRamen> i am aware that i must give details, Jordan_U
<ZombieRamen> however, if i give details, i get ignored, and i have to continually retype details
<ZombieRamen> thus, i ask if anyone is willing to help with my issue
<router> i need help with my mic. it does not work
<iceroot> ZombieRamen: just give a detailed report in one line
<router> i am running an os that is not windows
<router> please help
<illmortal> ok Jordan_U.. got network card going again.. had to take down network interfaces, bring them back up, and restart network manager lol
<ZombieRamen> Audacity is refusing to interact in any way except through the menu bar
<Jordan_U> ZombieRamen: That's the way that this channel works. You can prepare a comment and copy and paste it as needed or if it's longer than can reasonably be put into one comment give all the details in a pastebin or forum link.
<ZombieRamen> so are you willing to help me, jordan?
<Jordan_U> router: What OS are you running?
<ZombieRamen> i have quite detailed information
<router> Jordan_U: ubuntu
<router> Jordan_U: 10.10 and the mic doesnt work
<router> Jordan_U: i kinda need it to skype
<keithclark> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on two computers in my home connected to a router.  Each computer cannot see the other computer, and the only thing that comes up under 'Places>Network' is 'Windows Network'.  When I double click on that all I get is 'Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server'.  Why would I only see a Windows Network when I have no Windows machines?
<Jordan_U> router: What happens when you try to use the mic?
<ZombieRamen> basically, audacity is refusing to interact except through the menu bar
<cntb> 10.10 created second user and want it to be default on start  how to change
<ZombieRamen> i cannot select any part of a track
<rockets> Mostly working at this point. Theme still gets screwed up . . . but sudo gnome-settings-daemon fixes it.
<ZombieRamen> nor click any buttons
<router> Jordan_U: nothing it doesnt record
<rockets> I should make a launcher shortcut for that :P
<ZombieRamen> but i can use the menu bar
<FloodBot3> ZombieRamen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> ZombieRamen, did it ever work?
<Jordan_U> router: "nothing" is rarely a proper explanation for "What happens". Does it record silence? Do you get an error message?
<ZombieRamen> yes, it worked before yesterday
<Jordan_U> router: Is your mic even listed as an available input device?
<nit-wit> ZombieRamen, any update/upgrades since then?
<ZombieRamen> i tried installing the daily alpha release, and got this output
<ZombieRamen> http://pastebin.com/8ZSL8SBX
<router> Jordan_U: yeah like when i record on sound recorder it says no data recorded
<ZombieRamen> i'm not sure--the version i was using was from ubuntu 10.10's repos
<shaoguanghua> 有说中文的吗
<ForgotMyNick> Hello. I'm trying to run ecryptfs-migrate-home, but it's giving me lstat warnings about not having permission to access .gvfs, and then failing. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and this is the output I get: http://pastie.org/private/btel7tia8hwkbnkt2dtu8q
<bob__86> router: have you tried ubuntu help either on your computer or on line at the ubuntu site?
<Jordan_U> router: What is the exact error message from sound recorder?
<router> bob__86: no
<router> Jordan_U: hold on
<FEMALE_ANUS> router: sup
<nit-wit> ZombieRamen, look in history in synaptic for any upgrades that might be the culprit
<tycable> shaoguanghua, Please use English, though I'm a Chinese man.
<illmortal> ok Jordan_U, after running command: sudo install-mbr /dev/sda should I restart?
<Jordan_U> FEMALE_ANUS: Please change your nickname to something apropriate.
<nit-wit> yes
<router> Jordan_U: Stream contains no data
<router> FEMALE_ANUS: hello
<router> FEMALE_ANUS: thats not a nice name
<FEMALE_ANUS> router: what's up, can u help me with a ruby problem, im trying to install ruby on ubuntu
<FEMALE_ANUS> router: have u heard of ruby
<router> FEMALE: im not experienced
<Jordan_U> FEMALE: Just ask your actual support question (directed to the whole channel, not anyone in particular) and if anyone can help they will.
<mcurran> anyone know how I could fix a gap in my partition numbering scheme?  I removed a partition with gparted (/dev/sda2), that I was going to install OS X on, but I needed the space on my Windows 7 partition (/dev/sda1).  I want to now have /dev/sda3 to correct itself to /dev/sda2...  I read online that GParted might not renumber, but fdisk does, so I'm creating another /dev/sda2 and will delete it with fdisk and see if that works,
<mcurran> but let me know if you have any better suggestions, because this is taking forever
<ZombieRamen> nit-wit: I'm not seeing anything
<ZombieRamen> only thing relevant is ladspa-sdk, which has no impact whether installed or uninstalled
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Why do you care about the partition numbering?
<nit-wit> ZombieRamen, that is about all I know, sorry
<mcurran> because I'm anal, why ask needless questions
<prosthetics> Hey guys, just a quick question, im running 10.04. Im wondering if there is a way to update to gnome 2.32 easily?
<Jordan_U> mcurran: Knowing someone's actual end goal is often critical to helping them.
<mcurran> plus I don't want to use up my number of valid primary partitions for non-existent ones
<FEMALE> hi
<FEMALE> how do i install ruby in ubuntu?
<FEMALE> i hate python
<router> Jordan_U: Stream contains no data
<smw> FEMALE, if you would please stop with the trolling, it would be appreciated.
<tycable> FEMALE, sudo apt-get install ruby
<Jordan_U> mcurran: They won't be used up. You can always create a new "second" partition later on, even if you already have a "third partition". Partitions don't need to be numbered in the order they actually appear on-disk.
<FEMALE> tycable: thanks
<mcurran> whatever, I just want to accomplish what I asked
<FEMALE> smw: well its the reason i want to install ruby i hear its good
<mcurran> fuckin' annoying
<FEMALE> tycable: thanks so can u teach me some basic ruby too
<prosthetics> anyone?
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<FEMALE> tycable: how do i write 'hello world' etc
<illmortal> Hey Jordan_U. After running those commands you gave me.. I restarted my computer, but I still get the, "error: the symbol 'grub-xputs' not found"
<rockets> Does anybody else have the issue where you have to click "Authenticate" like 500 times?
<Jordan_U> FEMALE: For ruby specific help join #ruby.
<tycable> FEMALE, sorry, I don't know how to program with ruby, it's a pity.
<FEMALE> tycable: maybe we can learn ruby together
<armyants> FEMALE: do it in #ruby
<keithclark> FEMALE, http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/
<needhelp1> if i have banshee 1.8.0 installed, and i want to use the lastest version, should i just install the ppa? do i need to uninstall the 1.8.0 first?
<Fluttershy> !troll | FEMALE
<Fluttershy> is that not a thing?
<Jordan_U> illmortal: OK, that most likely means that at some point you accidentily installed grub to your windows partition (in the future remember *never* install grub to a partition's boot sector).
<Fluttershy> should be
<FEMALE> Fluttershy: stop trying to be mean to me pls thanks id appreciate it
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset to me im trying to forge it
<illmortal> does that mean my Windows partition is pretty much screwed at this point? Jordan_U? Or can I still recover my Windows partition?
<Jordan_U> illmortal: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset to me im trying to forge it
<Jordan_U> illmortal: If that is the problem it's fairly easy to recover.
<illmortal> lol ya hold on.. now I'm trying to re-boot through my USB (LIVEUSB) and now it's ignoring it.. I love it.
<FEMALE> illmortal: i love it too LOL
<needhelp1> if i have banshee 1.8.0 installed, and i want to use the lastest version, should i just install the ppa? do i need to uninstall the 1.8.0 first?
<darkmast508> Hello?
<darkmast508> Anyone here good with xchat-gnome?
<Jordan_U> FEMALE: Please stick to comments asking or giving Ubuntu support.
<bastidrazor>  needhelp1 if you use the ppa it'll make the appropriate changes since you're usig synaptic to install it.
<smw> !anyone | darkmast508
<ubottu> darkmast508: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<FEMALE> Jordan_U: you seem quite uptight
<Jordan_U> FEMALE: This is your last warning. Stick to civil support discussion in this channel.
<needhelp1> bastidrazor, ontop of what i have already installed? or as a seperate app? or should i  uninstall the 1.8.0 .. im having issues with the metadata fixer and im hoping there are updates to it
<bastidrazor> FEMALE: you don't seem all the female.
<intok> why is it impossible to take a screenshot of totem/movie player?
<FEMALE> bastidrazor: pls keep discussion to ubuntu related issues and support
<nit-wit> lol
<prosthetics> Hey guys, just a quick question, im running 10.04. Im wondering if there is a way to update to gnome 2.32 easily?
<nit-wit> prosthetics, add the gnome 3 stack ppa instead
<bastidrazor> needhelp1: with a ppa it'll make the changes necessary. no extra work needed. if you're having issues maybe the newer version has problems.;
<prosthetics> nit: not really sure about how to do that?
<Brando1995> guys
<nit-wit> prosthetics, hold on
<Brando1995> what does this mean-- generating /boot/initrd.img-6.35-22-generic
<Brando1995> cause my install ALWAYS hangs on that command while configuriong hardware
<keithclark> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on two computers in my home connected to a router.  Each computer cannot see the other computer, and the only thing that comes up under 'Places>Network' is 'Windows Network'.  When I double click on that all I get is 'Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server'.  Why would I only see a Windows Network when I have no Windows machines?
<Nach0z> 'lo all. I have a question... is there an application I can install that'll monitor the number of processes a given application runs, and kill it when that gets too high? A fork bomb protector basically.
<smw> Brando1995, it is creating a new image. It is used to bootstrap booting.
<ForgotMyNick> Hello. I'm trying to run ecryptfs-migrate-home, but it's giving me lstat warnings about not having permission to access .gvfs, and then failing. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and this is the output I get: http://pastie.org/private/btel7tia8hwkbnkt2dtu8q
<prosthetics> Keith: do you want a permanent mount? or just to copy some stuff over right now, and then your done
<Brando1995> smw: well what does it mean when it hangs there
<prosthetics> Keith: if you just want to copy something right now, you could just scp/sftp the files across
<smw> Brando1995, it means it is doing something resource intensive :-P
<Brando1995> smw: so i should just wait for it? how long?
<nit-wit> prosthetics, here is the ppa look at the read about installing.
<smw> Brando1995, until done?
<keithclark> prosthetics, I'd really like to be able to share files/resources of any Ubuntu machine hooked to my network.  There are only two at the moment but there can be as many as 5 at a time.
<smw> Brando1995, I would think 5-10 min would be too long
<Brando1995> smw: yeah i waited 45 min
<nit-wit> prosthetics, my paste isn't working hold on
<prosthetics> i'de suggest looking up NFS Keith, while you could use windows shares, if there is no windows pcs involved, its more trouble then its worth
<smw> Brando1995, then there is a problem
<intok> why is it impossible to take a screenshot of movie player/totem?
<smw> Brando1995, I am not sure if restarting would work...
<smw> Brando1995, this is what an initrd is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<nit-wit> prosthetics, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds/
<prosthetics> thx nit-wit , much appreciated
<Brando1995> smw: when I start ubuntu it says something like "chipset not supported by current firmware" what does that mean, like can i fix the firmware?
<rockets> Now I'm trying to install flash, but the "use this source" button in Ubuntu Software Center does absolutely nothing.
<rockets> This is hilarious.
<nit-wit> prosthetics, never had the paste go out.:)
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, maybe, try sudo chown root /home/MY_USER/.gvfs
<smw> Brando1995, I have never seen that before.
<prosthetics> ive only had it on windows based X servers when forwarding my Desktop there, not fun when your trying to copy tohse commands that are like 4 lines of crap
<nit-wit> rockets, why don't you complain in your pillow you obviously don't have a clue.
<ForgotMyNick> ok
<smw> Brando1995, try googling the exact error message
<Brando1995> I have never had luck with linux. Would you mind if i sent you a short youtube video showing what happens when I try to run debian?
<rockets> Brando1995, not to be jerk, but this isn't #debian
<Brando1995> No its just I think theres a problem with my board. It does it when running any live cd
<smw> Brando1995, yes, send it
<Brando1995> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08LAhbF9z7k
<illmortal> ok Jordan_U, going back into Ubuntu via LiveUSB. Gonna follow that instruction guide
<Brando1995> debian installed but as you can see wont run
<booksbuggy> is day light saving time applied automatically on the ubuntu system?
<ForgotMyNick> tycable: I get permission denied trying to run chown on that folder (and yes, I ran it with sudo)
<smw> booksbuggy, yes
<qcjn2> hi, according to guy from #mpd, i have to upgrade the ffmpeg, vorbis enc librairies. How do i do that, cause i installed ffmpeg, and it installed, and didn't say i had the latest version ???
<qcjn2> ubuntu 10.04
<booksbuggy> smw, okey dokey thanks
<qcjn2> FFmpeg version SVN-r0.5.1-4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1,
<smw> !who | Brando1995
<ubottu> Brando1995: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<keithclark> Is it really this complex to setup file/resource sharing in Ubuntu?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Brando1995> !smw do you have any idea what causes that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, then leave the sudo, try chown root
<Brando1995> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<smw> Brando1995, just say my name, no !
<Jordan_U> keithclark: NFS is normally used more in server situations, samba is used more often for Desktop file sharing and can be setup with a few clicks.
<smw> Brando1995, I was not able to see anything, sorry
<KimK> Hi, I have a friend with a laptop running Ubuntu 10.04. His display is 1280x800. But he has an app he'd like to run that needs 1024 of screen height to reach all the buttons on the bottom. Isn't there a way to make the screen "draggable"(?) or something, kind of like a google map? How can that be done? The width of 1280 is OK, it wouldn't have to pan left/right, just scroll up and down a little.
<Brando1995> smw, ok yeah that doesnt work. so you cant help at all?
<illmortal> ok Jordan_U: www.pastebin.com/sgtky5mb
<smw> Brando1995, sorry :-\
<Brando1995> smw its ok thanks
<keithclark> Jordan_U, Isn't that the 'Windows Network' that seems to be installed by default?
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Yes.
<Brando1995> Ok so does anyone know how to fix the error "chipset is unsupported by current firmware"
<keithclark> Jordan_U, ah, then it is just not working for me here.  I get a 'Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server' error
<Jordan_U> keithclark: How did you configure sharing on the other end?
<ForgotMyNick> tycable: I get permission denied trying to run chown on that folder (and yes, I ran it with sudo)
<andai> I know this works cause I did it once: I need to capture sound activity from my desktop (youtube, music players, everything) in Audacity. How?
<xangua> KimK:  change screen resolution
<redhat> HE\ello
<redhat> HEllo
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, try don't use sudo
<ForgotMyNick> doesn't even run without sudo
<redhat> Can someone help me spoofing my ip???
<ForgotMyNick> "ERROR: This program must be executed with root privileges"
<qcjn2> what is git for installing application ??
<smw> qcjn2, git does not install programs
<mcurran> it downloads them
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, paste <ls -ld ~/.gvfs> here
<hiexpo> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<mcurran> git clone git://<site>
<Magizian> http://magizian.hopto.org/encchat.jpg <- check out this picture..
<redhat> So no one's helping me spoof my ip adress???
<ForgotMyNick> dr-x------ 2 MY_USER MY_USER 0 2011-03-12 18:48 /home/MY_USER/.gvfs/
<keithclark> Jordan_U, I really do forget, it was quite some time ago.
<qcjn2> ok, it download, so then we have to compile ??
<hiexpo> yep
<Magizian> And it's on a ubuntu server..
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, chown root ~/.gvfs, then sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home
<Magizian> redhat...
<hiexpo> what is the file
<smw> qcjn2, the README and INSTALL files should tell you how to install it.
<ForgotMyNick> That doesn't work, I get function not implemented when I run it myself, and permission denied when running as root
<redhat> Temme magizian
<Brando1995> can anyone help me with the generating /boot/initrd.img.635-22-generic hold up? It sits for ever and wont advance the install
<smw> !compile | qcjn2 this may also help
<ubottu> qcjn2 this may also help: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<qcjn2> ok
<keithclark> Jordan_U, Ah, both are fresh installs of Ubuntu 10.04.  I remember now.  I've never tried to share files/resources before.
<smw> qcjn2, what are you installing?
<hiexpo> should use the checkinstall rather thanmakeinstall though itmakes it easier to remove if needed
<qcjn2> smw, i have to upgrade the ffmpeg librairies
<Saik> hey guys. anyone with a Dell Dimension
<Saik> e310?
<Saik> hey guys. anyone with a Dell Dimension E310?
<smw> qcjn2, are you sure? why?
<qcjn2> smw, according to a guy from #mpd, i saw it in a backtrace from gdb
<hiexpo> qcjn2, what ubuntu distro you on
<smw> !anyone | Saik
<illmortal> Jordan_U looks like I needed to install the MBR onto /dev/sdd not /dev/sda?
<ubottu> Saik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ubuntu 10.04
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, then try chmod 555 ~/.gvfs
<hiexpo> ok let me get you the link for the right way to install the codecs right
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok
<ForgotMyNick> tycable, seemed to work but it reset itself almost immediately.
<smw> hiexpo, I doubt that will help.
<Jordan_U> illmortal: I haven't been able to see your paste, the page keeps loading a completely blank box where it should be. Could you try using pastebin.ubuntu.com instead?
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings Everyone, i have a couple questions: How do i add this room to buddy or favorites so Pidgin auto logs in here? I cant seem to find the option to add to faves. Also has anyone tried the latest version on Kubuntu? I was wondering if it would be easier to navigate for a total noob like me over than my present Ubunto 10.10?
<Saik> hey guys. anyone with a Dell Dimension E310 that can help me with unlocking the SYSTEM password?
<smw> hiexpo, are you looking for mediabuntu?
<tycable> ForgotMyNick, oh, I don't know how to do this, sorry.
<xangua> RubenAlonzo: buddies>add chat
<smw> RubenAlonzo, you first need to setup a new irc account.
<smw> RubenAlonzo, then put in freenode's details.
<illmortal> sure will Jordan_U
<hiexpo> no smw
<KimK> xangua: Thanks, but the screen resolution is already as high as possible and it matches the laptop display resolution. I want to increase something else, what, the frame buffer size?
<hiexpo> qcjn2, http://pasindudps.blogspot.com/2010/09/compiling-ffmpeg-in-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<qcjn2> FFmpeg version SVN-r0.5.1-4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 <-- hiexpo and smw this what i have now
<smw> RubenAlonzo, I do not see why kubuntu would be easier to navigate than ubuntu
<smw> RubenAlonzo, they are both pretty strait forward
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok, thanks
<illmortal> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579597
<Xcell> lol, puppy rox
<hiexpo> yep qcjn2
<Onix3232> anyone willing to help me with installing ubuntu on my computer?
<RubenAlonzo> roger that, thank you all for the help now i will try to log off this program then restart it to see if i auto enabled it correctly. be right back (hopefully)
<smw> Onix3232, yes, however, you need to have a specific question.
<hiexpo> Onix3232, what with it has agui
<armyants> !ask | Onix3232
<ubottu> Onix3232: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saik> smw, some people like the look better? KDE looks alot more like windows, so it culd just be icon familiarity
<qcjn2> hiexpo, but i have to uninstall this ffmpeg first... to do that it's "sudo apt-get auto-remove ffmpeg" ? right ?
<smw> Onix3232, read the install howto and we will help if you run into probems
<Jordan_U> illmortal: Wow, that's a lot of disks.
<Onix3232> Ok, hold on, Ill go get the error msg
<illmortal> ya... should be 5 hard drives total
<smw> Saik, he asked if it would be easier for someone new. I know some people like KDE more, I used to be one of them ;-).
<illmortal> Jordan_U ^
<hiexpo> yes it tells you thatin the tutorial i sent you is the first command copy and paste them in terminal qcjn2
<Saik> Onix3232, installing is pretty straight-forward what part are you having trouble with?
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok, thanks
<Saik> smw, I like xfce,but tat's just me :P
<smw> Saik, icewm ftw
<illmortal> i have both Ubuntu and Windows 7 on an SSD.. otherwise it would have been 4 HDDs :P
<Saik> smw, and yes, kde would beeasir for someone new, because of the windows mentality
<Saik> icewm?
<Saik> hey guys. anyone with a Dell Dimension E310 that can help me with unlocking the SYSTEM password?
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset to me im trying to forge it
<Jordan_U> illmortal: According to that output you don't have any Wubi install.
<smw> Saik, you mean BIOS password?
<Saik> smw, I believe so
<Saik> smw, it refuses o boot ANYTHING without it
<katsrc> has anyone tried Amazon Instant Video on ubuntu?
<illmortal> Jordan_U o.o; I'm pretty sure that's how I installed it.. but then again I could be thinking of this laptop, assuming I did the same to my desktop =X
<RubenAlonzo> smw, i have read that maybe some aspects of kubuntu may not be as stable as ubuntu. BUT that may have been a biased review, also i am totally new to ubuntu having only 2 days experience on my personal netbook, and installation was flawless with everythiing working except the built in sd card reader.
<katsrc> i know Netflix doesn't work because of the Moonlight dependency
<armyants> Saik: google coreboot flashrom
<Saik> hm?
<smw> Saik, it normally involves opening up the hardware and flipping the switch
<illmortal> Jordan_U: how do we go about fixing this issue if it's not installed via Wubi, rather on it's own partition? (sdd2)
<hiexpo> Saik, if it's your lappy you should no the pasword right
<Onix3232> When I try to boot my computer using ubuntu  it says 'ISOLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD' and doesnt go any farther... What am I doing wrong/how do I get past this?
<smw> Saik, that information can be obtained from the manufacturer (or their website)
<RubenAlonzo> so hopefully the i use ubuntu netbook remix, the better acquainted i will be
<Saik> hiexpo, I'm FIXING the pc, it's not mine
<smw> Saik, armyants was kidding.
<armyants> Saik: did you steal it?
<xrdodrx> I figured out how to share my ubuntu desktop but how do I access other remote desktops???
<Saik> armyants, no.. I'm fixing it. I'm a tech (well, amature, but yea..)
<Jordan_U> illmortal: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Saik> and who sid it was a laptop?
<Saik> said*
<smw> Saik, http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-dell-bios-password.html google is god.
<armyants> Saik: ah, cool
<KimK> OK, I'm getting closer, I think xrandr is what I'm looking for. Anyone around that has used xrandr to scroll/pan a larger screen than would have fit on their display?
<Jordan_U> illmortal: When you are booted into Ubuntu again run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select sdd as an install device for grub (and make sure *no* partitions are selected). This is an important step as it will prevent this problem from occuring again.
<illmortal> ok Jordan_U, thank you... ill be afk for a few minutes
<Jordan_U> illmortal: You're welcome.
<Saik> smw, you knowif all Dells use he phoenix bios?
<Saik> the bios on this one is Phoenux + 1.10 A03
<Onix3232> Also, what are you supposed to do when your MD5SUMs dont match up?
<Saik> Onix3232, download a new CD?
<smw> Saik, it should not matter
<Saik> smw, I'm hoping not lol
<smw> you need to switch a physical jumper
<Saik> well, time to tear this PC apart then :P
<Onix3232> But I downloaded it from the ubuntu website... shouldnt it be fine?
<Saik> Onix3232, did you torrent it?
<smw> Saik, on the only computer I had to do that to, it has a nice switch :-P.
<Saik> smw, 've had several PCs and none of them have been nice lol
<Onix3232> No, I got it from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<RubenAlonzo> for anyone that has installed ubuntu netbook remix 10.10, either Acer One or eMachines em250, have you had issues with getting the built-in card reader to work or even be recognized?
<hiexpo> Onix3232, if the md5sum is not correct download it again
<RubenAlonzo> i cant seem mine to work
<Saik> Onix3232, torrent it, it's safer and corrupts less often
<Onix3232> theres nothing else i can do? im reluctant to download bittorrent on my friends laptop
<smw> Onix3232, download it again?
<RubenAlonzo> if he has ubuntu, use transmission for torrents
<smw> Onix3232, utorrent is a better torrent software anyways :-P
<RubenAlonzo> or if he has windows, i like utorrent, its very light and works fine
<smw> Onix3232, anything is better than bittorrent ;-)
<Saik> now if ony O could figure out how to take this desktop apart lol
<Onix3232> I've tried it 3 times, none have matched... Is there something I can do to increase the odds of it coming out right?
<Saik> only I *
<Saik> Onix3232, use utorrent
<smw> Onix3232, it maybe that the md5s are wrong
<qcjn2> hiexpo, this real nice and great explain. But i don't understand the part of a back up, just   after the "make"
<smw> are you always downloading from the same mirror?
<hiexpo> qcjn2, let me see oneminute
<Onix3232> yes, I have been. But the ubuntu site should be a reliable source, shouldnt it?
<hiexpo> qcjn2, ok which make
<RubenAlonzo> Welcome back,  DarkDevil
<hiexpo> Onix3232, use the torrent
<smw> Onix3232, there are many mirrors. one may be out of sync?
<qcjn2> hiexpo,  sudo checkinstall --pkgname=x264 --pkgversion "2:0.`grep X264_BUILD x264.h -m1 | \
<qcjn2> hiexpo, what i understand, is that it made a .deb package
<Onix3232> Alright, I'll try a mirror, and then if that doesn't work I'll try a torrent. Thanks for the help everyone.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, i don't know why, and in terminal, it says it can be remove with dpkg -r x264
<hiexpo> qcjn2, oh ok yes it uses checkinstall which creates a deb file which is cool cause you can use it to install later if need be ith   >   but before you do that command open synaptic and check all and type checkinstall and install it first
<Saik> smw, still seeking system password
<smw> Saik, did you switch the jumper?
<Saik> smw, ye
<Saik> yea*
<hiexpo> qcjn2, oh did you already havecheckinstall installed
<smw> Saik, did you turn it on after switching the jumper?
<Saik> nope that's probably what I forgot lol
<qcjn2> hiexpo, from what i understand, is that if there would be any problem , i could re install this deb file.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, what is check install
<illmortal1> Jordan_U awesome I was able to get back onto my Ubuntu... but that command that I needed to type.. it popped up the Grub configuration window.. and I accidentally hit Enter where it read, "command line"... not sure if I was supposed to type something in there or not...
<Blueleaf> k
<smw> Saik, don't forget to switch back the jumper afterwards
<hiexpo> qcjn2, it says that cause it has mad a deb file and used the deb file to install it
<qcjn2> hiexpo, is checkintall an app for checking install
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: You didn't need to change anything there.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, it already used it, to install
<kevdog> no checkinstall is for making a psuedopackage like an apk
<hiexpo> qcjn2, !checkinstall
<illmortal1> oh.. ok. I used this this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc but nowhere did it mention a device to select =X  Jordan_u
<kevdog> Personally I think checkinstall sucks, and I would just do a sudo make install since in my experience it breaks thing
<hiexpo> qcjn2, ok than you already had checkinstall or one of the commands had you install it i don'tremember it   but good
<qcjn2> kevdog, apk, is for apt-get ??, anyway, it s a package
<smw> Saik, did it work?
<Saik> smw, seems that just disables the password, but I just switched it back
<kevdog> ?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok, then , i ll just continue
<Saik> and yea it did :)
<illmortal1> sure will, Jordan_U
<hiexpo> qcjn2, es
<hiexpo> ^yes
<kevdog> is someone compiling from source
<RubenAlonzo> brb, gotta turn something off real quick
<smw> Saik, of course it "just disables the password". What more did you want?
<xrdodrx> I figured out how to share my ubuntu desktop but how do I access other remote desktops (I already installed tightvnc)?
<kevdog> yea and sorry -- I meant a .deb not apk
<intok> why is it impossible to take a screenshot of movie player/totem?
<Saik> smw: well, what I meant was it does't seem like it would mater lol
<Saik> odd.. I switched it back and it's still disabled?
<smw> Saik, it is used to clear the password. Not disable it.
<Saik> it said "disabled via jumper"
<smw> Saik, bad choice of words?
<coz_>  hey guys
<smw> hi coz_
<illmortal1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579600
<coz_> smw,  hey guy
<xrdodrx> I figured out how to share my ubuntu desktop but how do I access other remote desktops (win7 that I already installed tightvnc)?
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Try running "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy".
<illmortal1> ok
<Saik> smw, perhaps, but that's what the bios says
<neuro_damage> I've been having some real trouble with Nvidia drivers, I installed the nvidia-current and now it's complaining about failing to initialize the GLX module
<neuro_damage> not sure what I'm missing
<illmortal1> hm... Jordan_U apparently something else is using config.dat which is preventing me from accessing that file through that command.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Do you have apt/dpkg running at the moment?
<luis> good evening everyone
<illmortal1> I closed it after you told me that I didn't need to make any changes there, Jordan_U
<illmortal1> But it did warn me that the terminal was in the middle of the processes when I attempted to close it, Jordan_U
<luis> I have a problem with nautilus. it doesn't run
<luis> the only way to run it is with gksu
<Nach0z> can anyone tell me how I can limit the amount of memory (RAM) a given program is allowed? I know CPUlimit will do the same with processor usage but I can't find a comparable app for RAM usage...
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: I didn't mean that you should close the terminal, I meant that you should accept the default and continue on to the question about what devices to install to.
<illmortal1> oh crap...
<illmortal1> can I re-run the same command again? Or will it cause an issue?
<Magizian> http://os.hopto.org/
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: I don't know for sure. What happens if you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<luis> nautilus doesn't run on my session. the only way to run it is using gksu nautilus
<luis> how can I fix it
<luis> ???
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Note that is *NOT* dpkg-reconfigure.
<hiexpo> luis, so when you open a terminal and type nautilus nothing happens
<illmortal1> Jordan_U it drops down to the next line
<illmortal1> Jordan_U: still can't use upgrade-from-grub-legacy due to the process
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: OK, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" again.
<illmortal1> ok
<illmortal1> negatory
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Please pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep dpkg"
<illmortal1> reads: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<illmortal1> ok Jordan_U
<hiexpo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<illmortal1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579610
<mario__> hi all, can I check the packages from the website? like packages.debian.org
<schock> hi. is this a good channel for support installing 10.10 on a sony vaio vpcz?
<schock> I'm trying this for the third time tonight...
<schock> there are various issues w/the dual graphics cards, etc
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Ok. Run "sudo pkill dpkg"
<stealth-> Hey guys. I have a ton of packages that are being "kept back", and I'm not sure how to unhold them. A while ago Ubuntu 10.10 had issues with some xserver stuff when upgrading, so I was recommended some commands that held those specific packages back. The issue has been fixed for a while, but I'm not sure how to reenable these xserver packages again. Any ideas?
<illmortal1> ok sounds good.
<illmortal1> done
<slashblue> can you dd if of a usb stick with 2 partitions?
 * schock looks around for an 'ubuntu-installation' chan
<EmuAlert> What's the best way to systematically rename a bunch of files?
<rajvi> Hello All , Ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi very packages installs fine but stills returns failed to install
<slashblue> I need to cp a bootable persistent ubuntu 9.04 to a new usb stick
<slashblue> is that possible?
<hiexpo> slashblue, sure just dd to the partition name
<slashblue> hiexpo - so I have to first partition it exactly as the one I am cp'ing
<illmortal1> ok Jordan_U, after killing that process, should I then continue with dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc?
<hiexpo> yep
<Jordan_U> slashblue: 9.04 is no longer supported. You really should upgrade.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Yes.
<slashblue> since they removed drivers in the latest version it doesnt work on my new laptop
<hiexpo> slashblue, and i think there is a clone commadwith dd
<slashblue> 2740p
<slashblue> HP 2740p , Ive tried a few distros, none work with my wireless card , nor video
<luis> hiexpo, this is what I get on terminal
<luis> (nautilus:14002): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<illmortal1> Jordan_U: after that command, I'm now in the "Configuring grub-pc and it reads, "Linux command line:" Do I need to type any commands there?
<rajvi> i thinks my wi-fi driver is the problem
<Onix3232> Im still getting the same error msg. (ISOLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD)  is there some way to check to make sure its instaling on the CD properly
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: No, just hit enter to accept the default (blank).
<illmortal1> ok Jordan_U
<slashblue> the new ubuntu 10.10 doesnt have drivers for Arrandale IGC video nor Broadcom BCM4312
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Onix3232
<ubottu> Onix3232: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hiexpo> luis, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/17629.aspx
<illmortal1> Linux default command line: quiet splash is next after I hit Enter for the first time, Jordan_U
<slashblue> hiexpo clone with dd, hummm. think Ill try that
<Onix3232> Ive already checked the MD5 and it does match
<Senix> how can i bridge my wifi card and network card so i can use my laptop as a middle man for internet?
<Senix> in ubuntu i mean
<Onix3232> But its still not installing
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Hit enter again.
<illmortal1> ok now it's upgrading.. I assume this will take a few minutes, ya?
<illmortal1> Jordan_U ^
<Senix> illmortal1, yes
<hiexpo> oops sorry luis think i sent you wrong link
<illmortal1> ok. thanks Senix. In that case, I'll go grab a cup of ice tea :D
<hiexpo> slashblue, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/17629.aspx
<Jordan_U> Onix3232: Can you boot from other CDs? Are you sure the drive is good?
<hiexpo> sorry luis what was your problem again got ahead ofmyself
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok, everything is done
<luis> hiexpo, nautilus does not run
<Gadu> I need to execute a command so that it repeats with the a number within the command starting at 1 and counting up each time it repeats
<luis> I tried everything
<qcjn2> hiexpo, do i have to reboot
<Gadu> I've seen an example of this, but I can't seem to find it
<luis> I get this error hiexpo
<hiexpo> qcjn2, nah
<luis> hiexpo, (nautilus:14002): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rajvi> ubuntu  10.10 on wubi .. its on a dell mini 10 .. i installed the restricted driver for it ( it works fine .. but i think its on installed properly ) returns a error code -1 .. thats why all other packages despite the fact installs ok still says installation failure
<Onix3232> I dont have any other OS CDs, so I'm not 100% sure, but I think its ok.
<Blueleaf> k
<Saik> smw, thx for the help, I appriciate it
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok, thanks
<slashblue> hiexpo -- tnx -- exactly what Im looking for
<hiexpo> luis, umm i don't know sorry
<slashblue> hiexpo  - googled it but nada
<Jordan_U> rajvi: I would recommend avoiding wubi if possible.
<hiexpo> slashblue, ok no prob
<rajvi> jordan_u i understand but i think its not a problem wubi .. can i get a command to check my packages
<Da_Wrecka> dammit, this is maddening. I guess I'll get some sleep and see if I can get any further tomorrow.
<ruan> rajvi: check packages? sudo apt-get -check
<hiexpo> qcjn2, so you all good now
<qcjn2> hiexpo, that was really intersthing. It's a great tutorial.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, thanks
<illmortal1> damn still.. going.
<ruan> wait nvm
<qcjn2> hiexpo, well , i'll have to see, i just started mpd , but it crashed after a while, So now i 'll see
<ruan> sudo apt-get check
<Zopiac> I can't get Teamspeak 3 nor Audacity to detect my USB mic (hw:2,0) How do I fix this?
<luis> (nautilus:14002): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Did you ever get to the menu for selecting devices?
<rajvi> its not working ... their was a command to upgarde .. can i get it ??
<illmortal1> no, Jordan_U. It's still on the screen that reads, "The grub-pc package is being upgraded"
<qcjn2> it crashed
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: You need to hit enter to go to the next dialog.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, darn
<qcjn2> hiexpo, yeah
<illmortal1> ya I did... and did again, Jordan_U it just sits on the same screen
<hiexpo> qcjn2, what app you running
<qcjn2> hiexpo, the guy from #mpd said it was a problem with vorbisenc, ffmpeg
<qcjn2> hiexpo, mpd, music player daemon
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Hit tab to get to select the "OK" button.
<illmortal1> oh wow... lol I fail.
<ruan> lol invisible ok button
<hiexpo> qcjn2, is there anything special about mpd
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Debconf dialogs aren't very intuitive.
<ruan> how can i record from output?
<illmortal1> lol ...ok and now I'll choose Sdd (the drive that both Win7 and Ubuntu are on)
<hiexpo> qcjn2, or is it just another music player
<qcjn2> hiexpo, well first i like it, it s a daemon, and you can make it play with differnet client. And i can icecast with it, so i can listen to my music from elsewhere
<rajvi> rajvi@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<rajvi> Reading package lists... Done
<rajvi> Building dependency tree
<rajvi> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> rajvi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rajvi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rajvi> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, oh ok
<illmortal1> hmm... actually it changed now, Jordan_U. Before it was on sdd2 (linux partition) and now it's on sdc... any concern I should have about that?
<hiexpo> qcjn2, i use audacious myself
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Like I have said before, you don't want grub installed to a partition. Ever.
<rajvi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579619/
<qcjn2> hiexpo, well that is what i'm using now, since mpd won't work, but i can't icecast
<hiexpo> qcjn2, has it given you errors when it crashed
<jed__> hi there everyone
<ruan> yeah, grub must be installed to the MBR
<illmortal1> right Jordan_U. My concern is that prior to this.. it was on "sdd" but then my drive switched over to "sdc"
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: As for sdc being the correct drive, it's hard to say as device names can change.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, no, i can't see any. So i'm searching now, how to run in gdg
<qcjn2> hiexpo, gdb
<hiexpo> qcjn2, one secletmelook at something
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<illmortal1> ok Jordan_U. Will at least it tags the hard drive by its name, which is sdc now.
<illmortal1> sure
<hiexpo> qcjn2, so yourusing it to run like a radio station
<illmortal1> pastebin.ubuntu.com/579620
<illmortal1> Jordan_U ^
<qcjn2> hiexpo, yes
<hiexpo> qcjn2, what distro u on
<qcjn2> ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> qcjn2, why not just install icecast2
<qcjn2> it s already installed
<qcjn2> hiexpo, it works with mpd
<hiexpo> oh ok
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: Good. sdc is the correct drive (and the list of install devices is stored using /dev/disk/by-id/, which does not change when the standard /dev/sdX name changes).
<ruan> finally.. analog stereo output + digital stereo input records from speakers >_>
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: You're done.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, ok one sec
<illmortal1> awesome. Thanks Jordan_U :D
<Jordan_U> illmortal1: You're welcome.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, ok what the purpose of the mpd
<ruan> is there ever a reason to apt-get clean/autoremove other than saving hard disk space?
<qcjn2> hiexpo, hum, i can't tell you.... i just know that with mpd, a can run icecat, and it s easy, and i like the program
<tohuw> is anyone successfully running multiple instances of redmine? dpkg-reconfigure redmine went fine, but now I'm stuck on what to do next.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, and i like using different client for it
<hiexpo> qcjn2, ok looking at it now
<apiechowski_> Hello
<apiechowski_> Could somebody please help me
<apiechowski_> ?
<schock> argh. network manager tool shows both wired and wifi devices in 'unaailable' state after fresh install
<apiechowski_> It is very important to me that i do something.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, what version of mpd you using
<tohuw> !anyone | apiechowski_
<ubottu> apiechowski_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qcjn2> hiexpo,  mpd (MPD: Music Player Daemon) 0.16.1
<apiechowski_> Does anybody know how i could find the password of my forgotten pass account?
<binMonkey> does anyone have suggestions for installing the latest vlc without building it from source?
<hiexpo> qcjn2, pk that is current
<hiexpo> ^ok
<mak001> hello
<apiechowski_> I have tryed both the shadow file AND the passwd file, no luck.
<apiechowski_> I have also tryed John the Ripper
<apiechowski_> No luck
<juggernauts> I want to test my USB device driver with pendrive (jetflash transcend)...for tht i hv to disable driver already present...id for pendrive is 058f and 6387..can any one tell me how to disable inbuilt driver..
<apiechowski_> Does anybody know how i could find my other user's password on my ubuntu 10.10 netbook?
<Syberia> just change the password
<apiechowski_> No.
<apiechowski_> That isn't my idea
<rajvi> hello all ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi  plesase see it :http://paste.ubuntu.com/579619/
<apiechowski_> I want to see how easy it is to really find it, and if it's possible.
<qcjn2> hiexpo, i'm doing like it says in the troubleshoot with gdb
<apiechowski_> is it possible to figure out another users password in ubuntu?
<hiexpo> qcjn2, ok yes was looking at any alternatives and there is none it appears
<qcjn2> hiexpo, ok
<Syberia> apiechowski_ if u know structure of password (what symbols are used) try to configure john the ripper
<hiexpo> qcjn2, good luck  and have a good night   going to sleep
<apiechowski_> Syberia, i forgot everything
<qcjn2> hiexpo, thanks, going to , after the gdb
<apiechowski_> syberia, this is a new computer, but i forgot what i set the password as... so i made a new admin account
<rww> apiechowski_: Password hashes are stored in /etc/shadow. They're hashed with SHA-256 on Ubuntu 10.10, if memory serves. Assuming a strong password, reversing this hash is computationally infeasible.
<hiexpo> qcjn2, no prob
<apiechowski_> but i actully want to know (out of curiosity) what it is.
<juk> !john
<rajvi> rajvi is waiting .. tried for 3 days in a row :(
<juk> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 283 kB, installed size 800 kB
<hiexpo> !jtr
<rww> apiechowski_: looks like SHA-512 on this system, so even less feasible.
<rajvi> hello all ubuntu 10.10 via Wubi plesase see it :http://paste.ubuntu.com/579619/
<apiechowski_> rww, i know it is SHA-512 due to the $6$ in front of the encryption
<rww> apiechowski_: indeed.
<apiechowski_> rww: is it possible at all that if i send you the shadow, u could find the pass?
<rww> apiechowski_: mathematically possible or practically possible?
<rww> apiechowski_: I mean, theoretically, I could punch random letters in and find it on the first try. But practically, as I said, if it's a reasonably strong password then no.
<illmortal1> Anyone know if Evolution will support Exchange Server 2010 or if there's a different email client that supports it? Trying to setup my company email account.
<tohuw> is anyone successfully running multiple instances of redmine in Ubuntu? dpkg-reconfigure redmine went fine, but now I'm stuck on what to do next.
<juk> illmortal1: #windows
<apiechowski_> rww, please acept file transfer.
<rww> apiechowski_: no
<apiechowski_> rww: I appoligize for wasting your time.
<illmortal1> O.O; on ubuntu?
<nit-wit> rajvi, look in synaptic for the broken package
<rajvi> how to do that nit-wit
<rajvi> i know the package is broken how to fix it
<ruan> rajvi: reinstall that package?
<rajvi> ok i will try that thanks guys
<RubenAlonzo> hi all, did anyone have problems getting their computer built-in mic to work? my speakers and usb drives work fine as does the webcam, but seems the sd card and mic are only things i have seen so far that do not work properly
<Saik> is there any way to OUT OF OS fix bad sectors of a hard drive?
<ruan> Saik: on a livecd
<Saik> ruan: I'm on a lve CD atm
<ruan> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<RubenAlonzo> i will try to google it, will try to get it resolved, thanks all
<ruan> ah, you could do it at boot too
<Saik> ruan, will this work for NTCS partions?
<ruan> ntfs?
<ruan> hmm
<Saik> windows XP
<ruan> !info fsck
<ubottu> Package fsck does not exist in maverick
<ruan> going to check man
<Saik> ruan, ok thx
<qcjn2> gnite everyone
<ruan> nope, only linux filesystems
<ruan> there might be a ntfs tool though
<MarkSpenser> I cant install a program on that fucking ubuntu
<MarkSpenser> windows 7 rulez
<Saik> ruan, I suppose I could try installng linux on the e310, but I think it may be a hardware issue
<MarkSpenser> :P
<Fiveways> lol...
<bazhang> MarkSpenser, no cursing
<ruan> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<MarkSpenser> sorry
<ruan> ntfsprogs can do filesystem check
<Saik> MarkSpenser, that's because you don't know the true power on linux
<bazhang> !software | MarkSpenser
<ubottu> MarkSpenser: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ruan> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<bazhang> !manual > MarkSpenser
<ubottu> MarkSpenser, please see my private message
<Fiveways> I just finally got my install up and working and now my panel icons for my running apps (xchat,skype) and even my network notification icon don't have transparent backgrounds anymore
<Fiveways> I googled it and it looked like it was a known issue before but I thought it was resolved a long time ago
<Saik> ruan, I just installed the OS not 10 mis ago and I don't have the e310 online
<Fiveways> is there a known fix for this?
<MarkSpenser> ubuntu is  great,you cant play games,you cant find drivers,you cant find a program that is cool (graphics) all you have is a ugly steady os
<Saik> I'm tring a partion move and HOPING that does the job
<ruan> MarkSpenser: that's your experience, not ours
<rajvi> thanks ruan and nit-it u guys are gr8 one thing before i go newbies should get priorities first ..rather than seasoned users
<bazhang> MarkSpenser, here for help? or here to gripe?
<MarkSpenser> oh yes? can I play Ut2004 on ubuntu?
<Saik> MarkSpenser, just what are you TRYNG to do eh?
<MarkSpenser> here for convince me
<Fiveways> markspenser: you can play team fortress 2 :)
<juk> MarkSpenser: you ugly one here
<bazhang> MarkSpenser, not the place for it
<MarkSpenser> haha
<bazhang> juk, thats not called for
<Saik> have you tried Wine?
<MarkSpenser> ok tell me does it worth loosing all this for steady... I can do back up and format
<bazhang> MarkSpenser, #ubuntu-offtopic for "convincing"
<rajvi> jai ho thanks nit-wit and ruan bye signing off
<MarkSpenser> yes
<juk> bazhang: sorry
<MarkSpenser> it is very good
<Saik> have you installed winetricks and the 3d drives and apps for your video card?
<Saik> I highly doubt it, go do some real research then come back and ask questions wheyou need ctual help and aren't just here to be a troll
<bazhang> Saik, lets move on please
<MarkSpenser> yes
<prosthetics> Hey guys, i just downloaded gnome-shell (expecting to see some gnome3 awesomeness) from the software centre, anyhow, ive tried logging out and selecting it, but its not in the dropdown, and when i log into gnome theres no difference, have i done something wrong?
<MarkSpenser> it isnt working fine for me dude...
<prosthetics> im on 10.04 btw
<bazhang> !work | MarkSpenser
<ubottu> MarkSpenser: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Saik> MarkSpenser, then go research stuff online, there's plenty of forms and guides by linux users
<Saik> forums*
<MarkSpenser> one last thing
<prosthetics> oh wait, i just worked it out
<prosthetics> thx!
<MarkSpenser> instead of making the ubuntu why does not everyone that is contributing to ubuntu start a good contribute to REACT OS....
<bazhang> !ot | MarkSpenser
<ubottu> MarkSpenser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> MarkSpenser, if you have any actual questions (ie support) thats fine; chit chat is for #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Ycarene> I'm trying to set phonon to use oss over pulse, but pulse is the only output device in the list.
<StepNjump> Saik, fortunately not everybody is like you on here!
<Saik> MarkSpenser, reactOs IS linux, please, do your research..
<MarkSpenser> dude i am not doing off topic bb you are offtopic and i think there is a reason for you to be here... without money i suppose? why you are hanging out here and not go out with your girlfriend...I tell you why. Cause you are a nerd you became a nerd when you first intalled ubuntu
<bazhang> Ycarene, phonon in kubuntu?
<Saik> StepNjump, what's THAT supposed to mean?
<StepNjump> May those that have ears, let them hear
<Ycarene> In ubuntu because I use some KDE apps within the environment and they go through phonon.
<bazhang> StepNjump, move on please
<gkahla> having trouble building an app that's looking for vasprintf - which library is this part of?
<bazhang> gkahla, the -dev package most likely
<bazhang> !find vasprintf
<ubottu> File vasprintf found in gnulib, libsilc-dev, manpages-de-dev, manpages-dev, manpages-es, manpages-fr-dev, manpages-ja-dev
<gkahla> thanks, bazhang - that helps
<Fiveways> I'm having issues with panel icons not being transparent in the default theme in 10.10. is there a fix I can try? I'm currently trying the one listed here: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/ubuntu-tips-and-tricks.htm under "set fully transparent panel" but it's not working
<Saik> Fiveways, are they PNG files?
<panfist> i managed to install 10.10 by using "nomodeset" from the live cd, but I can't figure out how to successfully boot off the disk. i don't see a grub menu like in older versions of ubuntu, and searching for how to change options has only returned results for older versions
<bazhang> panfist, hold shift at boot and check the grub2 wiki
<angelgv74> how can I solve the deskbar-applet-bug? some body may help me?
<Fiveways> Saik: I believe so? they're transparent in some other themes, they were transparent before but after I updated my nvidia driver they weren't displaying properly
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> angelgv74, which one is that
<Saik> Fiveways, try reinstalling the driver then
<panfist> thanks bazhang
<Fiveways> I can try that I suppose. its just a distraction because everything on the panel is dark..except those backgrounds haha
<Fiveways> I'm in the middle of something though and don't want to lose my dual screens. I'll try it in a bit
<Saik> Fiveways, you could always just edit the icons too ya know :P
<Saik> Fiveways, that's what I usually do when something goes wrong :P
<angelgv74> «deskbar-applet» icon there isn't
<bazhang> angelgv74, what does it do
<bazhang> !find deskbar-applet
<ubottu> Found: deskbar-applet
<Ycarene> Ugh, I try to uninstall pulseaudio, but then it want's to basically uninstall everything else on my system to accomplish it.
<panfist> i dont think i'm using grub2, because when i pulled up the menu by holding shift, it says grub 1.98 at the top of the screen
<bazhang> panfist, yes thats 2
<panfist> oh ok
<angelgv74> in which menu?
<angelgv74> (my first lenguage is spanish)
<bazhang> angelgv74, is it installed? where does it normally reside (ie top-panel, etc) did you right click add it to panel after installing it?
<bazhang> angelgv74, I've never used it, so not very familiar with it
<maniax> why ubuntu doesn't provide a complete dvd?
<maniax> not all people have an internet connection
<bazhang> maniax, complete with what
<maniax> complete dvd with repo
<bazhang> maniax, you have an internet connection now
<maniax> bazhang, yes but it slow
<bazhang> maniax, or do you mean complete dvd with all the codecs included
<bazhang> maniax, there are dvd iso's you know
<bazhang> maniax, just no point though as the cd has everything apart from codecs on them
<maniax> bazhang, i don't know if there is a complete dvd
<maniax> bazhang, no, i don't need a complete codex
<bazhang> maniax, you mean with every repo on them? the entire software library for ubuntu?
<maniax> yes, like other distro e.g: mandriva or opensuse
<bazhang> 6 dvd's, like that?
<bazhang> free and non-free maniax ?
<maniax> 1 dvd
<maniax> mandriva just need 1 dvd
<maniax> mayble for other app we must download manually
<maniax> yes, i knew it
<bazhang> maniax, yes, with all the codecs, for the free version.
<visual1ce> hi
<bazhang> maniax, remaster one then (a cd)
<maniax> no bazhang, i don't need all the codecs
<visual1ce> firefox 4 rc1 is nice
<bazhang> maniax, the dvd has zero advantages over the cd
<maniax> zero advantages?
<maniax> what do you mean?
<tsimpson> the DVD doesn't install anything the CD doesn't
<bazhang> maniax, state your exact needs then. please be clear.
<maniax> a good idea to remaster it.
<bazhang> !remaster > maniax
<ubottu> maniax, please see my private message
<maniax> ok, i'll try to remster it :D
<visual1ce> but why is it called minefield?
<bazhang> visual1ce, ask mozilla
<maniax> BTW, why the UI for firefox 4 looks like chrome?
<tsimpson> see the previous response from bazhang
<bazhang> ask mozilla as thats not an ubuntu issue
<bazhang> whoops
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i have some windows games like needforspped,roadrash,tarzan ,i am unable to play them on wine,how to play those games on wine,i have installed playonlinux also,i dont know how to use them,anyone please help?
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, check the appdb, #winehq , or dual boot
<bazhang> !appdb > kothaguy_ubuntu
<ubottu> kothaguy_ubuntu, please see my private message
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, not all games work with wine.
 * jsoftw hugs paralells
<tbr281> iphone 4 on ubuntu 10.10 fails
<bazhang> tbr281, looking for support?
<tbr281> nah
<bazhang> welcome to discuss idevice failings in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tbr281> was just wandering if there was going to be a fix in 11
<ArseneRei> Is there a way to get good font rendering in ubuntu? Something like this: http://ompldr.org/vNXllZQ
<maniax> !foung
<ruan> ArseneRei: there is a way to change font rendering
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i have some games in my  hard disk,i want to play them in my ubuntu,how to play them,all those file are .exe,i cant able to play samll games like snooker,no needforspeed,the ui opens for needfor speed,after that it freezes,what to do?
<ruan> ArseneRei: not sure if it's what you're looking for though
<maniax> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: look at the appdb
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, #winehq and appdb for particular apps
<maniax> !found appdb
<jsoftw> kothaguy_ubuntu: In short, play games on windows
<bazhang> maniax, please /msg ubottu
<maniax> sorry bazhang :D
<kothaguy_ubuntu> what is appdb?
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: did you not get the pm?
<maf> oh - hey there maniax
<cosmo> well since ubuntu wiped out my win7 partition I guess its time to try and switch completely to linux
<ArseneRei> ruan: I'm not sure either. :p I've just thought what I have is the best I can get, but apparently fonts can look really crisp in linux.
<maf> cosmo ? whaaaaa ?
<ruan> ArseneRei: system > preferences > appearance > fonts
<ruan> ArseneRei: check font rendering
<maf> cosmo - tha's no good
<maf> I wonder what went wrong ?
<ruan> ArseneRei: and click details if you want advanced options
<bazhang> !appdb | kothaguy_ubuntu here
<ubottu> kothaguy_ubuntu here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cosmo> maf, yeah during the install of 10.10 64 bit it asked me if I wanted to install it along side my "other OS" so I clicked that option and it formatted the whole drive and finished installing
<ArseneRei> ruan: I'll play around with it. Thanks.
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org    <---- kothaguy_ubuntu
<ruan> cosmo: never install on the same partition as the other OS
<cosmo> oh well been wanting to try and go exclusively linux
<ruan> i also accidently did that
<kothaguy_ubuntu> how to increase the space of wine,
<maniax> great cosmo !
<maniax> you remove "other OS" :D
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, the space?
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: space?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i means size of the wine
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, there's no limit save hdd size
<ruan> more wine
<cosmo> ruan,  thats the thing it is a 500 gig hard drive partitioned into 2 parts and I told it to install ubuntu to the non-windows partition
<bazhang> kothaguy_ubuntu, that doesn t make sense
<ruan> cosmo: lol, was it a ext4 partition?
<maniax> ruan, maybe
<maniax> lol
<cosmo> the windows partition was ntfs and the one I had for linux was formated as ext4
<kothaguy_ubuntu> what i mean is,when i tried to  open an game,it said the size is less than 1 mb,so i want to increase the size,so that i can play the games
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: size of what?
<ruan> kothaguy_ubuntu: video memory?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ruan, :yes
<ruan> http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys
<todulchaos> Hey all, I just installed kubuntu on my netbook that already has windows 7 on it. I installed kubuntu to a flash drive. Though grub appears to have written something on the hd0 that has the menu popup for the options.
<ruan> VideoMemorySize
<todulchaos> i Get this grub rescue error if i try to let it boot on its own. IF i select the hd0 with the boot menu then that grub menu appears
<AdiPramono> test
<ruan> todulchaos: maybe grub was installed to your harddrive instead of the flash drive
<todulchaos> I have even rewritten and viewed the MBR, there's no reference to grub linux or anything in there
<schock> What could cause both my wireless and ethernet connections to stop working, when they had been working fine out of the box?
<schock> I'm trying to do a fresh install here to resolve graphics card issues on a sony vpcz1390x
<lockes> fresh ubuntu install?
<schock> but now, although I've had both wireless and ethernet working fine for a couple weeks, they are not functioning :(
<todulchaos> ruan: I suppose thats possible, if i remove the flash drive it does the same thing, grub rescue error prompt appears so it has to have something on the hd0
<schock> yeah 10.10
<lockes> are you sure ethernet is not working?
<schock> 10.10alternateAMd64
<ruan> todulchaos: you can find out where grub is installed with sudo fdisk -l
<lockes> usually the problem is only with wireless
<schock> lockes: yup
<todulchaos> boot to kubuntu and run sudo fdisk -l
<schock> lockes: i had no problem w/wireless for the last few weeks
<schock> suddently a couple days ago it goes down
<todulchaos> if its on the hd0 how to I move it to the flash drive so that I can just pick which one i want to boot to
<schock> and now neither wireless nor ethernet working
 * schock goes to restart everyting. bb soon
<maniax> hi, i just image, how if ubuntu installed on intel pentium 3 with 256 MB RAM?
<maniax> would it run smoothly?
<maniax> just need for office use only :)
<ruan> todulchaos: not sure, but you can remove it from hd0 and install it to flash
<ruan> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<schock> network autoconfig failed again :(
<schock> Hm. what are benefits / problems of activating RAID configs?
<jsoftw> In theory, speed and/or redunancy
<jsoftw> Possible problems are speed and or redundancy
<schock> :/
<eoss> hello can someone be my mentor and teach me everything
<eoss> im fast learner
<ruan> !manual | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jsoftw> eoss: sure; http://www.google.com
<juk> !ask | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eoss> i didnt ask to ask a question
<jsoftw> This is true.
<juk> eoss: it sound to me so
<Cherish> Anyone can tell me the difference when I add init=/sbin/init after kernel in grub.cfg or not added?
<evilvish> eoss: this channel is only for Ubuntu support ; depending on your field of interest you can join those respective channels and request mentors(if there are mentors) or just ask questions in those channels
<schock> evilvish: is there a good channel specifically for installation questions? or here is good?
<evilvish> schock: this channel is good for installation problems and support; for development there is #ubuntu-installer
<jsoftw> :|
<schock> evilvish: thx
<evilvish> Cherish: do not edit grub.cfg manually
 * schock tries to understand whether to configure software RAID or not on fresh 10.10 install on sony vpcz1390x
<Cherish> evilvish: My system can't boot if I don't add init=/sbin/init aften kernel in grub.cfg.I wan't to know the difference between added it or not.
<schock> this isn't a dual boot, so i guess not?
<henryzlo> #join hzlo.net
<evilvish> Cherish: not sure about that, but it should be generated automatically, or yo can add that option by editing the /etc/grub.d
<evilvish> !grub2 > Cherish
<FloridaGuy> !xbmc
<ubottu> Cherish, please see my private message
<schock> OK, no RAID. installing on the whole disk.
<russia1> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1, when I try to run ant I get this: Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/lib/tools.jar I tried sudo update-alternatives --config java and I get: There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java.. please advice how to get ant to work.. :)
<Cherish> ubottu: what thing?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StepNjump> hi ubottu
<StepNjump> yep! Really dumb! lol
<todulchaos> ruan you still here?
<overclucker> !hi StepNjump
<StepNjump> hi overclucker
<Cherish> evilvish: I can't boot my system when use upstart,except I added init=/sbin/init after the kernel in grub.cfg.I know what you said, But I want to know why?
<overclucker> StepNjump: heh, was hoping ubottu would greet you
<Cherish> The difference between upstart and /sbin/init
 * evilvish doesnt know :)
<StepNjump> yep.. was just checking if he had learned that but I guess not overclucker
<schock> argh. what could cause me to lose network (both wifi and eth) after they were working for weeks...
<alabd> Good day all , i-humble want to remove a driver in kernel and reinstall it  , is removing it's module with rmmod enough ?
<schock> 'not active'
<Cherish> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=331676
<nit-wit> todulchaos, y?ou still trying to get grub on a thumb
<todulchaos> yes, i think it did install to my hd0, which isn
<todulchaos> isn't where i wanted it
<russia1> - Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1, when I try to run ant I get this: Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/lib/tools.jar I tried sudo update-alternatives --config java and I get: There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java.. please advice how to get ant to work.. :)
<todulchaos> how can i move it?
<todulchaos> its not listed in my boot record but get that damn grub rescue error then nothing, have to select the hd0 manually through the boot menu
<todulchaos> then i can actually boot either os
<nit-wit> todulchaos, you have to have a grub.cfg and the grub bootloader in the mbr, it's not just the mbr.
<russia1> - Hi, I am using Ubuntu 10.04.1, when I try to run ant I get this: Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/lib/tools.jar I tried sudo update-alternatives --config java and I get: There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java.. please advice how to get ant to work.. :)
<overclucker> !blacklist | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<evilvish> !repeat | russia1
<ubottu> russia1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alabd> overclucker: thanks but  blacklist = remove ?
<evilvish> no.
<evilvish> alabd: afaik, once you rmmod the driver is unloaded
<russia1> evilvish: can someone here advice?
<todulchaos> damn it
<pankaj_sharma> plz tell me how to install openssh-server?
<overclucker> alabd: blacklist keeps it from loading on boot, where rmmod removes the module from the running kernel. I'm not sure I see the point in deleting a kernel module
<ecinx3> pankaj it installes by itself i think
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: no
<ecinx3> I've installed it from apt-get i think
<alabd> evilvish:  overclucker i-humble want to reinstall my usb tv dongel that it's in kernel normaly , driver name is poseidon ...what should i-humble do ?
<alabd> and see this http://pastebin.com/GeZ7rTND
<todulchaos> what's the easiest way to view/edit the mbr runnin kubuntu?
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: when i try to install .. it give me broken link error
<ecinx3> if not i think i used software center
<awanti> Friends i need some help to restrict users to change their system settings... (including changes in Desktop wallpaper, etc...)
<ecinx3> that's weird i didn't get any error like that
<ecinx3> i'm a linux newbie, btw.
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: how can i post error here?
<ecinx3> what are you using to install it? synaptic?
<schock> just booted with new 10.10 install. on my machine requires edit grub config, nomodeset, i804.nomux etc
<ecinx3> pankaj_sharma: http://pastebin.com/
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: ok
<schock> boots ok... no network :(
<ecinx3> how did you try to install?
<schock> wired and wireless networks disconnected, although i have eth cable plugged in and it's been working fine for weeks :(
<sagaci> awanti, why restrict it to that
<schock> installed from 10.10altamd USB stick
<schock> which i just created
<evilvish> alabd: how are you re-installing the driver?  btw, after you reinstall the driver, you should rmmod and then modprobe the driver
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: pastebin requires authentication.. give me some other link
<evilvish> alabd: thats to load the new driver.
<iCoding> Hi there, I wanna custom my ubuntu installation, I mean add some selections in the installation,(ask questions and get the answers, then use shell scripts to done something according the answers), how should i do it?
<sagaci> schock, try booting from live usb desktop and see if you get a working connection
<schock> sagaci: i did, no connection :(
<schock> the thing is, the connection worked just fine the first time i did an install
<sagaci> schock, tried resetting the router
<alabd> evilvish:  in fact ,how to be sure if prev driver is uninstalled or not ?
<awanti> i am working in a company as system admin... recently we have implemented Ubuntu desktop OS for our employees... so very time they making changes in that..
<schock> sagaci: tried that.
<walla> Good morning people. I have a question regarding wordpress, could you point me to the right direction for that subject?
<schock> it's like, the drivers are here but disabled.
<illmortal> anyone having issues with Firefox 3.6.16 and even 4.0? Seems like they're both really buggy.
<ecinx3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ @ pankaj_sharma
<RubenAlonzo> hi all, hey dont forget for those of us that have to use daylight savings, tonight at 2am we move the clock forward by an hour
<schock> how do i enable disabled networking devices?
<awanti> now i want restrict to users to making any changes in their pc
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: http://pastie.org/1665793   plz see the error .. i got when i try to install openssh-server
<ecinx3> fuck! u messed up my day RubenAlonzo
<evilvish> alabd: uninstall?  or do you mean unload? you cannot uninstall a particular driver, you can blacklist it from loading.. if you run rmmod and you get no errors the driver is unloaded
<ecinx3> RubenAlonzo:  i slacked off in spring break lol now i have lost an hour
<RubenAlonzo> sorry man, just dont want anyone to get into hot water like me with that damned honey-do list lol!
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: plz see my problem
<ecinx3> lol i feel you. thanks
<schock> iwconfig returns: lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions, wlan0, 802.11abg access point, not associated
<ecinx3> how did u try to install?
<pankaj_sharma> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pankaj_sharma> http://pastie.org/1665793
<ecinx3> did u try sudo apt-get install openssh-client ?
<pankaj_sharma> yes.. no error there
<ecinx3> then retried server?
<sagaci> awanti, you'll have to do some mock up scripts for each computer to remove menu preference and administration
<schock> clicking 'enable networking' does no good
<pankaj_sharma> yes..
<sagaci> awanti, lock down the panel and menus
<silampaf> yes
<alabd> evilvish: in fact usb tv dongel module with name of poseidon is not going to be loaded after i-humble removed pulseaudio package completely from my system and reinstalled it .you see that it has problem to be loaded http://pastebin.com/GeZ7rTND
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: i tried all permutation but no result
<schock> me wonders if there's a janky ethernet cable at work here
<tom___> Does Ubuntu 10.10 need to be set up for ipv6 support? If so can someone explain it to me?
<tom___> Trying to get a tunnel to work.
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: wat are unmet dependencies?
<illmortal> Can someone with Ubuntu 10.10, Firefox 3.6.16 or 4.0 go to youtube and see if you can watch flash videos?
<Saik> what does xubuntu-restricted-extras install?
<ecinx3> packages that it needs to install, for the current package (download) to work properly
<sagaci> awanti, or really what you should do is set up user accounts for all users and then disable network changes etc after you've configured them properly
<ecinx3> pankaj_sharma: note that i also am a linux newbie
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: its ok
<sagaci> Saik, do you want a list
<evilvish> alabd: i'm not sure why you removed pulseaudio. but how did you reinstall it? and from where?  you could try reinstalling the particular kernel and see if that fixes your issue
<alabd> evilvish:  maybe it will be fixed if driver be installed again , but how ?(driver is in kernel)
<mehdi> do we have have chanel for dating :D?
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: i think i should first update my system..?
<tom___> lol
<rww> mehdi: no.
<ecinx3> one sec
<evilvish> alabd: if you reinstall the kernel, the driver will also be installed
<ecinx3> pankaj_sharma:  one sec
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: ok
<evilvish> alabd: dont remove and install, use synaptic, and select to reinstall that package
<Rebecca> hey peoples, im trying to install mythbuntu 10.10 from the livecd but i have hit a snag. regardless whether I select 'install' or 'try' i end up getting presented with a login prompt when i should be either going through the install process or trialing it.. something is going wrong..
<Saik> sagaci, yea, if possible
<alabd> evilvish: pulseaudio is reinstalled before ... reinstall which package ?
<tom___> Does Ubuntu 10.10 need any special configuration for ipv6 to work? If so can someone explain it to me? I'm trying to get a tunnel to work.
<sagaci> Saik, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xubuntu-restricted-extras
<evilvish> alabd: i dont know about pulseaudio.. but for each kernel there are 3 packages, so just reinstall those 3 and the drivers should be back
<Saik> sagaci, maveric is which one
<Saik> ?*
<alabd> evilvish:  would you name those 3 ?
<sagaci> Saik, 10.10
<evilvish> alabd: open synaptic and search "2.6.35-22-generic"  you'll see 3 installed packages, those 3
<Saik> ok
<Saik> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<evilvish> alabd: btw, 2.6.35-22-generic is old, why havent you updated to latest kernel? and do you have the problem with latest kernel?
<Saik> lol narwal
<evilvish> alabd: 2.6.35-27-generic is the latest in maverick
<alabd> evilvish: yes reinstall is inactive and upgrade is possible , but am afraid if system will be damaged with kernel upgrade
<visual1ce> is there a way to make firefox homepage display a list of all my bookmarks? like chrome?
<jsoftw> Good question, I has no idea.
<alabd> evilvish: does upgrade so the same as reinstall for us ?
<evilvish> alabd: it should not be a problem, even if the new kernel does not work, you can always boot to kernel 2.6.35-22-generic . kernel 2.6.35-22-generic will not be removed, the new kernel will be the extra option you can choose during boot
<evilvish> alabd: i would suggest you upgrade to new kernel and try with that first, before you play with reinstalling ;)
<alabd> evilvish: ok thanks and it's dowloading now
<rageinside> i just removed my windows 7 partition using gparted and now I cannot boot into ubuntu
<rageinside> using a live cd right now
<ecinx3> pankaj_sharma:
<ecinx3> pankaj_sharma:  did you fix it?
<ecinx3> i have a suggestion
<ecinx3> what's or are the best aol instant message ( AIM ) client(s) ?
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: yeah now it works
<ecinx3> hopefully with facebook support. I don't like using facebook in a browser
<ecinx3> oh great
<rageinside> can anybody help me?
<ecinx3> looking at my software center i see that the versions match
<ecinx3> and they are way off from yours. .so o apt-get update.. then try was my suggestion.
<pankaj_sharma> ecinx3: hmm
<ecinx3> or otherwise jsut use 'software center' just this once. not for everythgni you need to download/install
<s3phir0th115> ecinx3, Pidgin is the IM client I use
<s3phir0th115> I think it takes care of most needs
<kimitsu> salut
<s3phir0th115> Though I'd suggest xchat for IRC, since Pidgin's IRC implementation isn't the best
<ecinx3> s3phir0th115: I'm on it now, but i don't see all of my buddies.
<ecinx3> i'm on xchat and i really don't have problems with it
<Niglop> my computer freez's every time i am on webcam/watching webcames for a little bit of time
<infid> where's the 'untar' command? what do i apt-get? 'untar' package doesnt exist
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dr_Willis> infid:  just use tar with the right options. or cheat and use unp like i always do.
<infid> unp?
<infid> nm
<infid> thanks
<Niglop> my computer freez's every time i am on webcam/watching webcames for a little bit of time
<Dr_Willis> if you just type a command in the terminal. it also suggests what package to install to get it..
<mrkrrtft> hi.  i want to not enter a password when resuming from suspend or hibernate.  I've already unchecked under gnome-power-management in gconf-editor the suspend and hibernate options but that isn't working.  Any suggestions?gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> there is no untar command. :)
<jsoftw> tar -xf
<infid> i've used untar before
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  does it crash if you just run cheese and watch the video for a while?
<Dr_Willis> infid:  you used some alias that defined it.
<infid> for when all you have is a .tar file that isnt compressed
<Niglop> Dr_Willis» i dont thinkso
<Niglop> it hasnt so far
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  sounds like flash is crashing on you . if its only crashing on web sites using the webcam.
<Dr_Willis> tar xf foo.tar   (x = extract) f = use the following file)
<Niglop> Dr_Willis» when crash flashes, usually it has a error in yellow or whatever, but my computers actually freezing
<r4y> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  could be some hardware driver issue compoinding the issue. You could ssh in from another box and monuitor the logs/dmesg output.
<mrkrrtft> hi.  i want to not enter a password when resuming from suspend or hibernate.  I've already unchecked under gnome-power-management in gconf-editor the suspend and hibernate options but that isn't working.  Any suggestions?
<airtonix> I can't seem to find a busybox prompt customisation guide
<mrkrrtft> anyone have any suggestions?
<ecinx3> mrkrrtft: did you try screen saver settings?
<fisch246> is wubi safe to use?
<ecinx3> i'm on kubuntu so I don't know about the gnome settings
<Dr_Willis> mrkrrtft:  you are refering to using the screensaver -> powermanager settings?
<mrkrrtft> yes i've tried both locations.
<Dr_Willis> Im on a desktop - so domnt even see the check box..
<Dr_Willis> but i never use those features anyway. :)
<ecinx3> fisch246: I'm a newb. but from what I've read it's safe but not ideal
<ecinx3> safe, or safer, but not ideal
<fisch246> btw... i'm talking about running Wubi on XP
<mrkrrtft> i have the screensaver set to not require a tassword, but can't get suspend or hibernate to not require one
<Dr_Willis> fisch246:  if you have no other choice you can use wubi. but i dont reccomend it.  also it depends on what you mean by 'safe'
<Dr_Willis> fisch246:  you could alwyas use virtualbox if you want to experiment with Ubuntu.
<ecinx3> mrkrrtft: try setting it that that screen saver triggers before it sleeps
<mrkrrtft> that doesn't work either
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: are u familiar with virtualbox  with windows?
<mrkrrtft> do i have to sudo gconf-editor?
<fisch246> Dr_Willis: i have Ubuntu on several of my machines, but one of the machines has windows xp on it. i know how to fix the bootloader and problems like that if they occur, but i'm wondering if files and such will be lost
<ecinx3> mrkrrtft: try pressing the lock button on ur machine before hitting suspend button
<Dr_Willis> fisch246:  wubi installs  the user data and stuff in a disk file. You can always mount that file from a live cd to recover stuff from it - worse case. :)
<fisch246> o ok
<Dr_Willis> ecinx3:  virtualbox runs very well under windowws and linux.
<fisch246> does it replace windows, or does it make the machine dual bootable?
<ecinx3> I have a question .. that's why i asked if you are familiar with it under windows.
<Dr_Willis> runs basically the same under windows forme as it does under linux.
<mrkrrtft> ecinx3, i don't have a lock button on this laptop.
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: I have an ubuntu partition on my tablet. Do you know how i can access it while in windows 7
<ecinx3> I have virtualization enabled in the bios
<ecinx3> mrkrrtft: try a key combination.
<tonysan> How do I dd an ISO file to my usb disk?
<Dr_Willis> ecinx3:  There used tobe windows d4rivers to access ext2/3/4 (i think 4) filesystems.. but I hjavent used any of those in ages.
<ecinx3> mrkrrtft: for ex in windows, by default windows + l locks
<Jeyanth> how can I reduce the size of my desktop icon?
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  what iso? not all can be 'dd' to a usb and become bootable.
<pvl1> tonysan, mount it first
<tonysan> an bootable iso
<mrkrrtft> ecinx3, it isn't that kind of suspend.
<tonysan> I partitioned the usb disk to /dev/sdb1 sdb2
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  depends on the iso. You should use a tool line unetbootin, or the usb-disk-creator, or any of a dozen other tools mentioned at the pendrivelinux web site to put it on there.
<tonysan> Dr_Willis: Will that make the usb bootable?
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  not all ISO's will work if you just 'dd' the iso to a flash drive. Some do I recall.. it depends on the disto.
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: damn.. I have a windows app called OneNote 2010 that nothing in  linux can replicate. and also a program for school Quartus 9.1 wheree the linux version is crippled
<tonysan> I am using UNR 10.04
<cosmo> do I need a certain program to mount an ISO and if so can anyone suggest one?
<Dr_Willis> cosmo:  the normal mount command can 'mount' and iso.
<ecinx3> mrkrrtft: I mean the key combination to lock the computer.
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mrkrrtft> i don't want the system to require a password when resuming.  locking works just fine when required/
<ecinx3> that forces u to put a password to use the computer again
<cosmo> Dr_Willis, thanks
<ecinx3> oh, mrkrrtft then I totally misunderstood your question. My apologies
<mrkrrtft> ecinx3, no problem  :)
<tonysan> now dding, 700MB iso
<mrkrrtft> thx for trying
<StepNjump> Guys, may someone tell me how to hide a folder in Ubuntu?
<ecinx3> StepNjump: renaming it to .folder ?
<aless67> hi
<aless67> i have some problem under ubuntu and eclipse
<StepNjump> ecinx3 what do you mean?
<aless67> its using 100% of my CPU ...
<airtonix> StepNjump: nautilus looks for a .directory file in each folder, list the file or folder names there to hide from nautilus folder lists
<jiltdil> how to know the list of ip of computers connected to my network via command?
<ecinx3> airtonix: good idea
<StepNjump> airtonix, I thought I was supposed to use chmod
<airtonix> StepNjump: sory it's .hidden
<Syberia> jiltdil man netstat
<airtonix> StepNjump: no chmod won't hide stuff, if they can see the folder they can see it's contents
<jiltdil> Syberia: no not netstat
<ecinx3> StepNjump: airtonix  suggestion is better than messing with permissions
<airtonix> StepNjump: chmod will merely prevent them from opening a folder
<Dr_Willis> its not truely hidden.  but just 'overlooked' by the filemanagers and other apps that know to not show them
<StepNjump> ok thanks guys
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: true, but is he trying to hide it from ls, or from the gui?
<Jeyanth> StepNjump: http://devilsworkshop.org/how-to-hide-a-file-or-folder-in-linux/ chk this
<ecinx3> that would be a question StepNjump  would have to answer as well
<airtonix> StepNjump: or you could prefix a folder or filename with a fullstop, but they can see those files if they use the -a switch on ls : ls -a
<Abhijit> hi
<MrMist1> Hi all
<mena> hi
<MrMist1> /help
<MrMist1> ehm... sorry
<Abhijit> which partition format i shoudl chooe (ntfs,fat32,ext4) etc for external hdd that hdd to be used among linux, and win xp, 7 etc
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: I have a windows app called OneNote 2010 that nothing in  linux can replicate. and also a program for school Quartus 9.1 wheree the linux version is crippled
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: what do you suggest so i don't have to restart to switch OSes
<Abhijit> help
<Dr_Willis> run windows in virtualbox ecinx3  is all ive done in the past for such apps.. assuming wine cant handle them
<ecinx3> one of my fav linux apps is ViM and since most READMEs and what not
<Dr_Willis> as for the crippled linux version.. perhps pay for the full version to support it.
<Dr_Willis> I have gvim  for windows. :)
<ecinx3> have vim support written in linux so  \\ // gets me confuesed
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, which partition format i shoudl chooe (ntfs,fat32,ext4) etc for external hdd that hdd to be used among linux, and win xp, 7 etc
<Abhijit> choose*
<airtonix> ecinx3: have a look at cherry
<germ86> Guten Morgen
<mintux> the flash plugin doesn't have sound in my firefox . what's wrong ?
<Logan_> !de | germ86
<ubottu> germ86: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<StepNjump> guys, I'm in nautillus now.. so how do I hide a folder again?
<StepNjump> just put a . before the folder name?
<Abhijit> :-/
<germ86> Good Morning
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  linux can read/write ntfs very well.
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  fat32 would have issues with very large files I belive.
<airtonix> ecinx3: actually that's not it's name
<Jeyanth> StepNjump: http://devilsworkshop.org/how-to-hide-a-file-or-folder-in-linux/ visit this :)
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok then i select ntfs
<Dr_Willis> StepNjump:  rename it to be .whatever instead of whatever
<Dr_Willis> thats not a 'secure' way to really hide things. :) but it works
<ecinx3> full version for linux i think is crippled  too
<StepNjump> Dr_Willis. .. I've tried that.. doesn't seem to work
<r4y> http://www.flirp.net/posts/linux-and-gnu/239/How-To-Hide-Folders-in-Ubuntu-%28DEB-Download%29.html
<ecinx3> besides it's $3000+
<StepNjump> Thanks Jeyanth
<ecinx3> not really for students
<eto> hi guys i installed ubuntu 10.10
<Jeyanth> StepNjump: np :)
<r4y> inode
<eto> and machine occasionally locks up
<Logan_> !enter | eto
<ubottu> eto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eto> Logan_: good
<Dr_Willis> StepNjump:  .files are hidden/ignored by the file managers when you tell them to not show hidden files..  it should work that way fine. Unless you are expecting something else to happen
<ecinx3> if i run windows in virtualbox woudl pressure sensitivity be there? and can i run the current installation of windows instead of a new vhd?
<ecinx3> airtonix:  what's cherry?
<StepNjump> Oh it works! Great.. thanks guys. I hadn't pressed F5
<StepNjump> Thanks to all
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: if i run windows in virtualbox woudl pressure sensitivity be there? and can i run the current installation of windows instead of a new vhd?
<r4y> I wouldn't want to install a package that hides packages for me
<Dr_Willis> ecinx3:  you do NOT want to use vbox to run wiondows from a 'real' hard drive.
<airtonix> ecinx3: the program i was thinking of that does pretty much all the stuff onenote does, but its not called cherry, but here's soemthing you might look at http://basket.kde.org/
<r4y> I meant folders
<r4y> sorry
<Dr_Willis> ecinx3:  you can copuy the current install to a vhd i belive. But that may trigger the windows anti-piracy stuff.
<ecinx3> it's fine i have professional editoin
<austinium> hi, iam looking for some help with understanding the output of netstat -tnlp on my machine here http://pastebin.com/5M4r8Qna
<austinium> other than port 22(ftp) iam not sure what the others are
<austinium> help!
<YankDownUnder> man netstat
<austinium> ok thanks
<ecinx3> airtonix:  i dont see pen support with that app
<eto> how can one pass parameter to kernel on ubuntu 10.10 -> I would like simple explanation like with grub 1.5 open this file and add menu item here so it is default
<airtonix> ecinx3: when i want to use a pen, i also use paper
<Dr_Willis> eto:  with the old grub - you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it to the end of the kernel line.
<Dr_Willis> or edit the proper line to make it the default for all kernels.
<jiltdil> i have two OS installed on my  virtual box and i wand to acess these two via ssh through my host how to do this as both of guest OS have same ip adress?
<Dr_Willis> grub2 = you would edit /etc/default/grub eto .
<Abhijit> is there any frontend for rsnapshot?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you can run 2 instances of vbox. and let each os have its own ip. and then if your network is set right. they see each other as if they were on a lan.
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: two instances means?
<Dr_Willis> You can set up vbox network settings where each guest, and the host os. all appear as if they were on the lan also.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  run it twice...
<ecinx3> lol airtonix but with one note it automatically puts the time I did the notes and  it's organized . I have tons of physical notebook and don't know where anything is at.
<Dr_Willis> ive used vbox befor to test out 'net' instlls from one vbox sesson to another. :)
<airtonix> ecinx3: not my problem
<eto> Dr_Willis: i guess stovck ubuntu uses grub2 as there is no such file
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:how to do this   set up vbox network settings where each guest, and the host os. all appear as if they were on the lan also means all guest OS and host can acess each other ? how to set up this?
<ebah> eto, you would open /etc/grub.d/40_custom, add a menu entry including your perameter and then run sudo update-grub. You can get your current menu entry by looking at /boot/grub/menu.1st
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: should i set up virtual box network in bridge mode
<ecinx3> airtonix: that is a personal problem, true. But onenote takes care of that fine.  I just wish I can have linux  apps and use onenote simultanous.. I don't know if I should remove ubuntu,(kubuntu in my case) all together and just run it virtualized. I have 8GB memory if that helps any .
<airtonix> ecinx3: i wouldn't
<airtonix> ecinx3: virtualised windows is easier to rollback when it gets viruses
<ebah> eto, if you pastebin menu.1st, I can give you the few lines, even help you add in the perameter
<ecinx3> I've never had a virus and been using windows since 95
<Levikov> Hello
<ecinx3> xdcc , fservs, usenet, napster, morpheus  & nada.
<r4y> Does this work in Gnome?
<r4y> http://chetangole.com/blog/2008/11/how-to-hide-or-protect-folders-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Syberia> windows is a virus itself.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  i suggest checking the virtualbox manual, the networking section details how to set up the network settings for differnt tasks. Ive not messed with it in ages.
<r4y> lol
<Levikov> Partitioning ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  theres only like 3 options. try them all.
<Levikov> help me
<iceroot> r4y: yes
<r4y> cool
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: i tried all but stil i have some issue
<qq910438219> hello
<iceroot> r4y: but that is not a gnome-feature, its the basic way how linux works with file permissions
<r4y> really
<r4y> cool
<r4y> bookmarked
<qq910438219> where  are you from ?
<r4y> Me?
<r4y> CA USA
<qq910438219> yeah
<iceroot> r4y: for every file and directory you can define, waht the owner can do (read, write, execute), the same for the group and for all others which arent the owner or in the owner group
<qq910438219> oh
<r4y> I have a book here
<Dr_Willis> hideing is not the same as 'protecting' :) Hiding is for convience.
<qq910438219> ??
<r4y> called Linux starter kit for Linux Suse
<Dr_Willis> qq910438219:   You have a Ubuntu support question?
<qq910438219> no
<iceroot> r4y: better use a ubuntu/debian book instead of a suse book
<Dr_Willis> qq910438219:  if you want to chitchat theres #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<r4y> I use Google a lot
<iceroot> r4y: there are differences (sometimes big differenes) betwenn ubuntu and suse
<r4y> for Ubuntu of coarse
<Dr_Willis> the 'core' of linux - should be about the same. :) its the little things that often get you.
<r4y> I sometimes read that book, but just to get to know linux
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: suse even dont use LSB for everything
<r4y> I have info for Ubuntu related stuff I have done over 2 years
<Dr_Willis> ive not used a RPM based disrto in... ages..
<r4y> collected info
<Dr_Willis> r4y:  tomboy notes is a handy app for that. You can keep your notes on your UbuntuOne account and get to them from any pc.
<ecinx3> Dr_Willis: can We use OS X as a guest OS w/ virtualbox?
<Brando1995> what does chipset unsupported by current firmware mean
<iceroot> ecinx3: no
<Dr_Willis> ecinx3:  ive heard it can be done. but its not legal to do so.
<iceroot> ecinx3: its not allowed by apple
<Dr_Willis> not with the default versions of OS-X either.
<r4y> OK, so that's what UbuntuOne is for
<Dr_Willis> r4y:  amoung other things.
<ecinx3> breaking EULA doesn't make it illegal
<Dr_Willis> Tomboy notes acan autosync notes to it..
<ecinx3> the law is > EULA
<Dr_Willis> ecinx3:  but it is basically Offtopic for here. :)
<iceroot> ecinx3: and this is ubuntu support, not apple or vbox support
<ecinx3> oh  i see
<r4y> I use text files, I have been told 2 or 3 times by other people to use Tomboy notes
<eto> ebah: where should be this menu.1st located?
<iceroot> r4y: another great thing is vim-org-mode  if you are good with vim
<r4y> I use gedit not notepad
<ebah> /boot/grub/menu.1st
<eto> ebah: it is not /boot/grub nor in /etc/grub
<eto> ah w8
<r4y> vim?
<ebah> ok, lemme look for it real quick
<iceroot> r4y: great editor for the shell
<dhanesh> defragmentation in ubuntu
<leaveboy> vim is good
<ecinx3> wait. what's r4y  talking about? I think i have similar questions/issues
<iceroot> !defrag | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<ebah> eto, your sure it's not /boot/grub/menu.1st?
<iceroot> hm, is ubottu broken or my irssi-theme? everything behind ext4 is black (on black background)
<dhanesh> check for bad sectors how?
<leaveboy> hehe/issues
<Dr_Willis> eto:  its menu.lst for grub1 with a L not a #1
<Dr_Willis> eto:  what version of ubuntu are you using.
<dhanesh> ubottu>check for bad sectors how?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ecinx3> r4y:  what are you trying to accomplish?
<ebah> sorry eto, it's grub.cfg
<eto> 10.10 clean install
<eto> no problem
<Dr_Willis> dhanesh:  fsck command has options , or the badblocks command i recall
<ebah> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rudenstam> When I start mysql I get an message that I should use service mysql start instead of using the init.d.... however.. if I do use service mysql start, mysql does not start. Any ideas?
<r4y> iceroot, Have you tried this?: https://launchpad.net/clicompanion/
<Dr_Willis> eto:  then you are using Grub2.. and  you do not edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg by hand..
<ebah> Dr_Willis, he's on grub2
<RubenAlonzo> hey all, just wanted to pop-in one last time before i crash out for the night and say THANKS!! So far its my 3rd day of using ubuntu (10.10 netbook remix) and have gotten everything to work with exception of stupid sd card reader. But i will usb card reader instead and stop messing with it, lol, anyways you all be safe and take care.
<Dr_Willis> eto:  you edit/modify /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* as needed
<iceroot> r4y: no
<r4y> It's different then what you just suggested to me
<decade> halo
<example92> morning, i need your hel please
<decade> how to use backtrack?
<Abhijit> help. in rsnapshot my root is snapshot_root	/media/name/ and my backup point is backup	/home/name/		/media/name/name/ and it is giving error that Backup destination must be a local, relative path
<r4y> duanedesign showed it to me on the ubuntu-beginners channel
<ebah> Dr_Willis, he's making a custom entry to 40_custom using one of entries from grub.cfg as a template
<Dr_Willis> decade:  backtrackl has its own support channels. its not 'ubuntu'
<RubenAlonzo> could not have done it without the help from the fine folk here. And i'm a total noob on ubuntu but so far it's been flawless.
<Dr_Willis> decade: if you need a general 'how to use ubuntu' manual. see the following
<ebah> brb
<Dr_Willis> !manual | decade
<ubottu> decade: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | decade
<ubottu> decade: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DOokami> hello guys :)
<DOokami> need some help installing "GuitarPro" on Linux
<DOokami> there's an emulator of windows programs ? ??
<DOokami> for*
<Dr_Willis> !wine | DOokami
<ubottu> DOokami: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ebah> back
<DOokami> Thanks Dr. :)
<r4y> dhanesh>	asked: check for bad sectors how?
<turneralex> Hey guys, I need a hand with my ubuntu installation - it's driving me up a wall. My ubuntu installation keeps freezing, I cant do anything just move the mouse. I've reinstalled 5 times and I'm freaking out - can someone guide me in the write direction (I was thinking drive issue but it's an SSD)
<r4y> Does forcing filesystem check on reboot count?
<Logan_> DOokami: it looks like version 6.x works with Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=246
<r4y> If so which of these 2?, "sudo touch /forcefsck", "sudo shutdown -rF now"
<Abhijit> help. in rsnapshot my root is snapshot_root	/media/name/ and my backup point is backup	/home/name/		/media/name/name/ and it is giving error that Backup destination must be a local, relative path
<Abhijit> help
<r4y> Well bye all
<DOokami> Logan: thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> r4y:   that just checks the filesystem. theres ways
<Logan_> DOokami: you're welcome
<Logan_> !please | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<r4y> Where did dhanesh go anyway?
<DOokami> there's two versions of wine in USC
<example92> i just bought an mp4 and ubuntu does not mount it automatically, anybody help?
<DOokami> which should i download
<DOokami> ?
<r4y> I remember doing a check for bad sectors before, man was that a pain
<r4y> Now, if I had had an extra hard drive I would have backed up my data and used DBAN, then I would try to re-install Ubuntu
<r4y> Anyways, bye
<Dr_Willis> using dban befor a reinstall.. is a little extreme isent it.
<r4y> Depends
<example92> anybody can help me mount a mp4?
<Dr_Willis> example92:  mount a video file?
<r4y> But I am not a Linux guru at all, I am a linux newbee sort of
<Dr_Willis> DOokami:  it just is called wine here.
<Abhijit> help rsnapshot error ERROR: Could not write lockfile /var/run/rsnapshot.pid: Permission denied
<example92> dr_willis i need to mount it because ubuntu does not mount it automatically when i plug it in
<Dr_Willis> example92:  i think you missed some words in your question then,....
<example92> yes, you re right
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint     then sudo mount /dev/XXXXX /media/mountpoint
<Dr_Willis> edited as you need :)
<rudenstam> will still be a challange to mount a mp4 though ;)
<eto> Dr_Willis: ebah : http://codepad.org/y3pzBrrZ
<eto> current situation
<Dr_Willis> eto:  its alasys a good idea to summaruze things like that to the channel.
<example92> when i lsusb on terminal, there isnt the device
<meiyueping> is ok
<Dr_Willis> example92:  Plug it in, wait a moment or 2 and check 'dmesg' output
<Dr_Willis> eto:  i dont even rember the original issue now. :)
<meiyueping> where you are?
<eto> Dr_Willis: i want to add kernel parameter to my kernel, can i just copy menu entry from grup.cfg add my params and add it to 40_custom?
<Dr_Willis> eto:  you can do that much easier way - just edit the /etc/default/grub file and add the option to the proper line.. and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> I mentioned this earlier. :)
<Dr_Willis> eto:  if you want a totally ciontrolled kernel entry. Yes. You can cut/paste from grub.cfg to the custome file. Ive done that for windows and other os's
<eto> Dr_Willis: w8 please as  i am going to the ubuntu box to checkt hat file
<ebah> eto, paste this into /boot/grub/40_custom, add in your perams and then run update-grub. http://pastebin.com/3K6iErae <----make sure your grab the raw
<Dr_Willis> eto:  you want the custome entry for ALL kernels? or just 1?
<eto> Dr_Willis: for the first one
<eto> main one used for normal system operation
<Dr_Willis> eto:  if just ONE kernel.. then make a custome entry in the file. that wont be the 'first' one. unless you reorder the file #'s it will be the last entry in the menu.
 * Abhijit gave up on rsnapshot now using grsynk
<Abhijit> :-(
<Dr_Willis> whats the point of a entry for one kernel anyway?
<Pethine> Hello all im trying to install XBMC on my mac 10.10 mac mini ppc. But I have issues and can not get through the install. Seems like packages are off line, says Faild to fetch (each package name) then gives ip of update server. Also says Some index files failed to download, they are ignored, or old ones have been used.
<eto> Dr_Willis: on the ubuntu grub wikipage was written if i'll call it 01)custom.. it will be first one
<eto> 01_custom
<eto> ebah: thanks for grat example
<Pethine> The instructions say to enable multiveres repository, I looked and the box is checked. What am I dong wrong
<eto> ebah: i guess i need to change uuids to my install
<Pethine> Doing
<Pethine> heh
<eto> Dr_Willis: i want to boot with journal=data but that reqires kernel parameter
<Dr_Willis> eto:  yes.. if you reorder the file #'s .. thats correct..
<Dr_Willis> eto:  and you dont want thast optiopn for all kernels?
<eto> Dr_Willis: should i? maybe i should just modify 40_cust.. and then add it to all kernels if all works?
<Dr_Willis> eto:  it would take all of like 20 sec to get it into /etc/default/grub, rerun update-grub and have it set for all kernels...
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder why you are wanting this option and how you learned about it.  Whats the level of your ubuntu/linux 'skills' ?
<eto> Dr_Willis: i have it on arch , with no problems more over it "fixed" problems i was having on ext3 with data corruption on power loss, together with write cache disabled for hdd
<eto> Dr_Willis: on the ubuntu box i just want to have maximum data protection in case of system crash, speed comes scond, is my reasosning right?
<Dr_Willis> eto:  ive not realy heard of that option being needed. but if you want it for all kernels. add it to the proper line in /etc/default/grub and refun 'sudo update-grub'
<antaresX> Bonjour à tous. Quelqu'un peut m'indiquer un canal pour discuter hardware merci
<eto> Dr_Willis: i've already bonked and fixed fstab and kernel on several linux distro so i feel much more confident
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  a mac mini is a PPC machine?  or was that a typo?
<eto> Dr_Willis: if i just add journal=data to fstab system fails
<eto> as according to docs i found journal semantics cannot be changed for already mounted fs. even in ro mode
<eto> as / is mounted with data ordered by default, changing it later in fstab won't work, so it must be passed as kernel param before boot,
<eto> that is why i am doing it, at least that is what docs say
<trijntje> Hi all, how can I check an ubuntu cd for defects? There used to be an option to do this on the live cd but its gone in maverick
<Dr_Willis> eto:  what docs?
<eto> w8
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  i think you hit the space key when the little man shows up and that gives you an extended menu.
<Evanescence> how to use ncmpc to play local music ?
<Dr_Willis> or just check the md5 of the iso/dvd file.
<nit-wit> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Pethine> any takes to the above question or am I just crazy for installing 10.10 on a ppc?
<eto> Dr_Willis: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3#Enable_Full_Journaling
<chinna> hi
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  well.. I never noticed a MacMini Being a PPC.. and PPC is lacking a LOT of features  these days for Uubntu and Linux..
<eto> Dr_Willis: root requires this treatment same was mentioned on fedore forums somwhere regarding ext4 but right now i can't find the link
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  it can work  i imagine. but you wont have stuff like flash. and other  things you m ay want.
<MyWay> hello, after the upgrade to java 1.6.0 u24 all java applications starts very slow! they takes 10 minutes.. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 x64, anybody know the reason?
<chinna> hi to all, how to get matlab 7.0 for ubuntu ?
<MyWay> (java applets in the browser have the same problem)
<Pethine> sure fisrt mac minis were ppcs. I really dont understand the issue itself. I figured this was just a package problem.
<Dr_Willis> I thought the mac minis came out after the switch to intel cpus.  that was a long time ago. :)
<Pethine> havent eve tried to install flash
<Pethine> no lemme send you a link
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  xbmc also has some picky requirements on its video needs.
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  and xbmc right now is updateing some stuff. so its possible some of its servers are down.
<Pethine> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Mini
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/xbmc-10-1-released-and-ppa-installation-instructions-included.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=xbmc-10-1-released-and-ppa-installation-instructions-included
<Pethine> the errors I am getting are from the archives of ubuntu
<eto> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/15852 <- also there and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394315 in man mount excerpt
<chinna> hi to all, how can i get matlab for ubuntu 10.10?
<StepNjump> Guys, I am using claw mail and I am trying to move the folder where all the mail resides. How can I tell the software that my mail is now located elsewhere?
<leaveboy> /wc/c
<Dr_Willis> eto:  i must be overlooking somthing. I dont see in either of those url's where it mentions a kernel option needed. just editing of the fstab.
<Dr_Willis> eto:  with the updates to ext4. im not even sure its really needed these days either.
<Pethine> Doc, can post the text Im seeing in the error.
<Pethine> I read a read today that some one had installed it and had it working.
<Pethine> If possible (and I know you are a busy man) can you explain to me whats going on so I better understand.
<Dr_Willis> if some archive servers are not working. You could weich servers.
<Dr_Willis> there may be some down due to the problems in the pacific.
<Pethine> wow far reaching isent it.
<Pethine> how do I try switching servers
<Dr_Willis> you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list but ive rarely needed to ever change. :) middle of the USA here.
<Pethine> Ok I opened that with nano
<Cherish> What ' s the difference between added INIT=/sbin/init at kernel boot command line or not?
<Dr_Willis> back it up first Pethine  :) always s good idea.
<Dr_Willis>  init is noprmally the first process started by the kernel i think..
<Dr_Willis> so init=/sbin/init is the same as the default i would belive.
<Pethine> will do
<Dr_Willis> I seem to have a few servers down or slow to respond also Pethine
<Pethine> what server should I add, what line, and any commands in front?
<flexy> upgraded 10.04 to 10.10, now my laptop stays nearly every boot at cpu freq governor performance. IE, /etc/init.d/ondemand seems not to get processed. But it has rights to run, there is symlink in /etc/rc2.d/ to it. I don't get why it fails to run.
<Dr_Willis> what ones are giving you the issue Pethine ? theres country codes that can be used to point to specific servers
<Cherish> It is different。。。。
<StepNjump> Guys, I am using claw mail and I am trying to move the folder where all the mail resides. How can I tell the software that my mail is now located elsewhere?
<Dr_Willis> for example in the us  I have a -->    http://us.archive.ubuntu.com maverick-proposed/restricted     see the 'us.'
<Pethine> 91.189.92.170
<Cherish> But I can't find the difference.
<StepNjump> Is there a file where I could change the target?
<Pethine>  / 80
<erdosjiang> 如何让compiz动画屏蔽ibus输入框？
<eto> Dr_Willis: search for rootflags word in those links
<Pethine> indeed flash will not work.
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  if you like xbmc - you may want to go check out Boxee also. its like xbmc taken a differnt direction
<Pethine> ok I will check that out
<Cherish> Anyone know how upstart work?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> Cherish:  services ran from /etc/init/   basically.  Not really seen any good 'beginner' docs on upstart yet.
<Pethine> would like to se xbmc working at some point first heh
<Cherish> It's not clear
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  with boxee i just downlaoded the deb and did a 'sudo gdebi boxee.deb' and got it gong here.  of course xbmc was just a 'sudo apt-get install xbmc' also once i setup the boxee ppa.
<md> приве!
<Cherish> Dr_Willis: after grub load kernel, kernel called init，init called upstart？
<Guest1259> кто поможет?
<shentino> !ru | Guest1259
<ubottu> Guest1259: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> upstart is the service handler.. so yes. init eventually calls upstart.
<Jordan_U> Cherish: Dr_Willis: /sbin/init *is* upstart.
<Cherish> If I added INIT=/sbin/init at kernel boot command line, it could boot smooth, IF not ,I will get an error, and should manual goto tty2 to login.
<Cherish> So I don't think they are same.
<Dr_Willis> Cherish:  why are you even doing all this?
<Cherish> Dr_Willis: I can't boot my system smooth, I find how to fix it ,but I don't know why.
<MyWay> hello, after the upgrade to java 1.6.0 u24 all java applications starts very slow! they takes 10 minutes.. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 x64, anybody know the reason?
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through MS ISA server..?
<Diverdude> wow, some updates were installed on my computer(i dont know which one) and after restart the skins looks really awesome in ubuntu. I woner what update was that
<Dr_Willis> Cherish:  clarify what you mean by smooth.
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through MS ISA server..?
<Diverdude> like icons, colors and shapes are perfectly matched in a harmony of perfection
<mehdi> how can i get my wlan(wireless) info?
<cosmo> is flash working correctly in 10.10 64 bit or is there something special I need to do?
<MyWay> it's working, cosmo
<Cherish> Dr_Willis: If I don't add INIT=/sbin/init at kernel boot command line, I will take an error, and can't see the login interactively.I should use ctrl+alt+F2 to go to tty2 to login.
<pankaj_sharma> how to mount windows partition in linux( 1) i have already mounted windows drive x  into windows directory y..and in windows dirve y.. i have installed vmaware(ubuntu 10.0).. now when i type fdisk -l it just shows linux partition only.. no windows partition.. plz help?)
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through MS ISA server..?
<eto> Dr_Willis: ebah: thanks guys! with your help i made my ext4 journalled
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through MS ISA server..?..please help me
<Dr_Willis> bentech4you:  i doubt if many in here even know what a MS ISA server is...
<ebah> isn't ext4 already journalled by default?
<Dr_Willis> ebah:  yea,. thats what i was thinking...
<Dr_Willis> Im still not sure what eto is gaining..
<pankaj_sharma> how to mount windows partition in linux( 1) i have already mounted windows drive x  into windows directory y..and in windows dirve y.. i have installed vmaware(ubuntu 10.0).. now when i type fdisk -l it just shows linux partition only.. no windows partition.. plz help?)
<pankaj_sharma> how to mount windows partition in linux( 1) i have already mounted windows drive x  into windows directory y..and in windows dirve y.. i have installed vmaware(ubuntu 10.0).. now when i type fdisk -l it just shows linux partition only.. no windows partition.. plz help?)
<FloodBot3> pankaj_sharma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pankaj_sharma> how to mount windows partition in linux( 1) i have already mounted windows drive x  into windows directory y..and in windows dirve y.. i have installed vmaware(ubuntu 10.0).. now when i type fdisk -l it just shows linux partition only.. no windows partition.. plz help?)
<eto> ebah: Dr_Willis: sorry i forgot to add with option journal=data, one more thing, i would like to make sure hdd has write cache
<Dr_Willis> pankaj_sharma:  thats one way to not get help...
<bentech4you> proxy authentication  through microsoft ISA server
<eto> disabled
<bentech4you> proxy authentication  through microsoft ISA server
<pankaj_sharma> Dr_Willis: plz tell
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<oCean> !guidelines > pankaj_sharma
<ubottu> pankaj_sharma, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> pankaj_sharma:  then you can share the drive with vbox using the guest addations.
<eto> in arch i add hdparm to hook system before udev even starts settling up devices
<eto> is something like that possible on ubuntu 10.10?
<bentech4you> how to proxy authentication  through microsoft ISA server..?..please help me
<Dr_Willis> but i onl use virtoalbox. not vmware. but vmware has similer features
<Dr_Willis> eto:  and what do you gain by that?   and how do you know its not allready doing it?
<Shadownecros> hey
<eto> Dr_Willis: new hdds don't do it unless told to, looks good in magazines benchmarks, i want write cache enabled
<eto> Dr_Willis: WITHOUT IT JOURNALLING IS WORTH SHIT
<eto> suck
<eto> sorry caps
<bentech4you> how to proxy authentication  through microsoft ISA server..?..please help me
<FloodBot3> eto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DND> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> eto:  amazing how ive rarely heard  of it being an issue.. In fact this is the first time.
<Dr_Willis> eto:  check teh forums perhaps.
<DND> any program that can save ssh session like in putty?
<eto> Dr_Willis: maybe beacuse it never happened to you?
<Shadownecros> question?
<Dr_Willis> DND:  you mean log a session?
<eto> try disabling write cache with hdparm and watch write prformance go down
<plouffe> is there a MSN client for Ubuntu supporting voice chat?
<Dr_Willis> ive not needed to mess with hdparm in years.
<eto> the hdd performance is alie
<DND> Dr_Willis, in putty i type the ip then there is a save option
<DND> so i will not forget it :D
<eto> with writecache enabled i got detroyed ufs on freebsd bcause of softupdates not being commited to disk correctly
<Dr_Willis> DND:  theres ssh front ends if thats what you want.
<Shadownecros> can anyone tell me a good site / book to learn linux, ubuntu more specifically?
<Dr_Willis> DND:  or make an alias. or try that putty client for linux
<Dr_Willis> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-02-20-1 (maverick), package size 302 kB, installed size 748 kB
<eto> some hdds outrught lie to sync and friends, that is what i learned, o to be ons afe side i always disable write cache
<plouffe> is there a MSN client for Ubuntu supporting voice chat?
<Dr_Willis> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<armydaleks> !info amsn
<Dr_Willis> pidgin is the main IM client i belive.. try it and see plouffe ?
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.3-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 410 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<plouffe> Pidgin has no voice chat
<oCean> Shadownecros: nice start for ubuntu: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html (there's a free download)
<plouffe> I have Pidgin
<Shadownecros> oCean: ty :) oh adn i finally got ubuntu on my computer after a long battle with it
<Dr_Willis> I dont use IM clients much. and i definatly dont bother with voice chat in them. :) you may want to check teh forums.
<bentech4you> how to proxy authentication  through microsoft ISA server..?..please help me
<Dr_Willis> bentech4you:  you have checked the forums?
<bentech4you> yes
<vooze> google found meebo in 2 secs.. also google first..
<Dr_Willis> meebo.com is handy
<bentech4you> everyone is saying ntlm..but that's not working for me
<Pethine> wow 10.10 on PPC is not a good idea. Nothing works not even aircrack-ng
<Pethine> I had no idea
<Pethine> now I do
<Dr_Willis> bentech4you:  so your actual question is how to get 'ntlm working to allow proxy ....'
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  :) now ya know why my old PPC is a doorstop basically
<Shadownecros> anyone on i can talk to about a technical issue?
<oCean> Shadownecros: good to hear! Try the book, then learn in this channel how to solve your issues :)
<kit> exit
<bentech4you> yes ntlm or any other techs
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  I cant even get the display to show proplery on mine. its offset to the left like 1/2 an inch.
<Shadownecros> oCean: i had to buy a new graphics card to get it to work properly lol
<Pethine> I shall reinstall the osx and give to small child I hate.
<Pethine> Thank you for your time
<oCean> Shadownecros: I forgot, there's also this one: http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<jiltdil> w to open pdf file via termainl/
<Dr_Willis> Pethine:  thats what i did.
<jiltdil> how to open pdf file via termainl?
<Dr_Willis> Os_X at least makes itinto a useable ssh terminal. :)
<almoxarife> how do I send data from a tcp:ip:port to a /dev/tty/?????
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  programname foo.pdf
<Pethine> heh, yeh hours of frustration over here already, first night
<Pethine> ok sleep time it 5:52 am!
<Shadownecros> oCean: ty again :)
<Pethine> tahnks again
<Dr_Willis> or is it 4:52? or 6:52? times change here today...
<ebah> shit, 5:52 eastern?
<Pethine> -5 est
<Pethine> ny ny
<ebah> g2g peace
<StepNjump> Guys, I am using claw mail and I am trying to move the folder where all the mail resides. How can I tell the software that my mail is now located elsewhere? Is there a file where I could change the target?Is there a file where I could change the target? Maybe there is a configuration file somewhere?
<Shadownecros> bentech4you: how do i know who the techs are?
<Dr_Willis> StepNjump:  proberly a config file somewhere.. You did check its docs?
<jiltdil> Dr_Wills; suppose i want to open 1.pdf via termainl then i have to write  1.pdf foo.pdf
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  theres several tools taht can open pdfs'
<Dr_Willis> acroread foo.pdf
<bentech4you> i don't know..but i am stucked with that only
<Dr_Willis> then theres others besides acroread.
<Dr_Willis> !pdf
<jiltdil> ok thanx
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<oCean> Shadownecros: no need to talk to someone in particular. You can just write your issue in the channel (try to keep it single line, detailed) Then sit back & wait for answers
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  same logic as a text editor or anything else ''   programname   filetoload'
<almoxarife> is 'echo' capable of sending data from a ip to a serial port?
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  if you figure out how to redirect it.. it could... but i dont think thats a good job for echo
<Dr_Willis> almoxarife:  perhaps netcat
<Shadownecros> oCean: my issue was a little more complicated then 1 line though, adn ended up with me buying a new gcard
<oCean> Shadownecros: my response was to your question 'how do i know who the techs are?' - you need not to worry about that here. Just talk the the channel.
<Shadownecros> oCean: ahh kk i understand now thanks :) i fixed the issue, just took awhile lol
<Shadownecros> oCean: tyvm for all your help, i think i hyave some reading to do :) hopefully i wont need help after, but hey if i do i know this is the place to come back
<Davidov> hi to all
<luki1025> hello
<Davidov> sorry for silly question, but where I can find a list of printer drivers compatible with ubuntu ?
<soreau> ! printer | Davidov
<ubottu> Davidov: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Davidov> ubottu--> tnx I'll check :). I'm looking for canon selphy .....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Magizian> check out my new front door.. hunterslist.hopto.org
<Davidov> ubottu--> dear BOT .... some of you are more intelligent than most human people :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Magizian> sudu get me a girlfriend.
<lotuspsychje> magizian maybe try #ubuntu-women
<Magizian> .. that a real channel
<Magizian> ??
<Magizian> I like hot nerds.
<lotuspsychje> itcame on my phosphor rss magizian
<lotuspsychje> not sure if its the correct chan name
<phoenixsampras> bug bug bug!!
<scarleo> Hi, NFS entries in /etc/fstab are only mounted automatically on first login. How can I automount them also when switching user?
<phoenixsampras> why my numpad stopped to work?? it doesnt respond anymore?? bug?? help??
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  i would think if the fstab entry was correct. it wouldmount at Boot time. Not login.
<Dr_Willis> users normally dont mount nfs entries from what ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: Yes, you are right. But that makes the entries only work on first login, not when I switch user
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  mine work at boot time.. befor anyone even logs in..
<Dr_Willis> and a user logging out should not be unmounting those.
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  double check your fstab entries perhaps for starters
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis u know any app for autofill webforms?
<soreau> hmm
<genewitch> what package is the default x server in? it's for an X server for forwarding elsewhere, so i don't need gnome and whatnot.
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: Ok, this is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/QYAbkW2T Do you see anything wrong with it?
<pabloz1974> join #ubuntu
<MyWay> hello, after the upgrade to java 1.6.0 u24 all java applications starts very slow! they takes 10 minutes.. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 x64, anybody knows the reason?
<soreau> !info xserver-xorg-core | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3 (maverick), package size 1512 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<genewitch> thanks a billion
<pabloz1974> join #c++
<Jordan_U> genewitch: xserver-xorg
<armydaleks> MyWay: ask in #java
<MyWay> ok armydaleks, thank you
<pabloz1974> exit
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  well the only option you have is auto,users... so Im guessign the 'users' option is what you are not needing..
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: This setup does no mount when switching user, if I do sudo mount -a it mounts just fine but won't automount
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  that would seem to be allowing users to mount/unmount the nfs share.. is that even needed?
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: I thought so but I'll try without
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  EXACTLY what the users option is supposed to do...
<Magizian> the women of ubuntu are sleeping.
<Dr_Willis> why do you even need users to be able to do this?
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: Let users mount the nfs share, otherwise root is needed
<iceroot> the normal crypt-method on the ubuntu installer is crypting /home or crypting /home/username? i guess its crypting the partition not the user-folder
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  at boot time . it would be mounted anyway
<Dr_Willis> mine were at least. :)
<Magizian> darn.. #unix-hotties was empty.
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: Ok, might be dependant on how the NFS is shared, but I'll try without 'users'
<Magizian> #bsd-babes too..
<phoenixsampras> why my numpad stopped to work?? it doesnt respond anymore?? bug?? help??
 * 64MAAD2A0 hello
<64MAAD2A0> nick pbloz
<iceroot> phoenixsampras: can you enable it by the numlock key?
<Magizian> lol.
<phoenixsampras> iceroot: nope, tried all night
<Magizian> iceroot.. that's classic.
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  read up at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Magizian> I wish I could frame that one.
<iceroot> phoenixsampras: hm sorry, dont know then
<iceroot> Magizian: you have a support-question?
<Magizian> yeah, whacha think of my front door?
<Magizian> hunterslist.hopto.org
<oCean> Magizian: just stop
<iceroot> Magizian: stop it please
<soreau> phoenixsampras: It might be set to control your mouse. Check sys>prefs>keyboard>Mouse Keys tab
<Magizian> fine.
<Magizian> yer room sux.
<soreau> it's sucking less, now.. ;)
<phoenixsampras> soreau: okis
<r4y> I can't get recordmydesktop to work
<r4y> improper window specification error 2816
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579681/
<jwtiyar> oiam using APTonCD package to backup my all programs but its select some not all , how to add all?
<soreau> r41: which graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  it probely is only adding the ones that are in your apt cache. if you installed somthing and its .deb is not in the cache any more. it would hae to redownload it.
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<r4y> NVIDIA 7100GS
<soreau> r4y: It could be a driver issue. Did you install the proprietary driver?
<r4y> I have the graphics driver installed as well, yes
<lazyPower> I'm looking for a decent jslint interpreter, could someone recommend me a decent solution?
<lazyPower> I was a long time user of spidermonkey in the ubuntu 8.x days i see its been dropped from the repositories as of late
<r4y> So then should I go to System, preferences, appearance, visual affects and choose none on the top of the list?
<r4y> For when I want to record with recordmydesktop
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I've read that page. Tried now with no 'users' option but still same problem. First time I login Fileserver is mounted but if I log out and then back in it's not mounted anymore
<soreau> r4y: Does it work that way?
<r4y> I don't know
<bc81> hi.  how can i get swf playback in chrome to work?  it works fine in chromium
<r4y> I can try and come back
<r4y> I would think I would have to log out or restart but I am unsure
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:   that autofs tool mounts them on first access. perhaps that would suite your needs.
<soreau> r4y: Try rmd-gtk
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  i just set mine up in fstab and have a /media/NFS/othermachines   mountpoint i used to use.
<r4y> OK, I wiil
<try2hack> sex
<soreau> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 119 kB, installed size 888 kB
<jwtiyar> ubottu, i dont know what this link do?
<r4y> command not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phoenixsampras> how to disable my firewall?
<phoenixsampras> by command line
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> ufw command phoenixsampras  is one way
<jwtiyar> where is the .deb package that i dwinloaded ?
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  whever your browser is set to download it to.
<p_res> phoenixsampras: man ufw
<soreau> phoenixsampras: You want iptables
<AcePreshaw> My nm-applet had stoped working
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  unless you mean the one apt downlaoded.. then its in /var/cache/apt/
<AcePreshaw> I'm on 10.04
<scarleo> Dr_Willis: Well that is yet another daemon running but sure, I'll give it a try.
<r4y> I am running 10.04
<r4y> ha ha, funny
<soreau> phoenixsampras: iptables -F
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  i have never had users unmonting nfs shares. so you may want to double check that guide.
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, no i mean that i installed from ubuntu center or those that i installed manually?
<Dr_Willis> scarleo:  you can even set up /home/ to be a nfs share.  so users having controll is defainatly not needed :)
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  deb archvies are kept in /var/cache/apt/ untill they get cleaned out.
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, its those package that i downloade from terminal
<phoenixsampras> why hibernation doesnt work??
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579689/
<soreau> ! work | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soreau> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 119 kB, installed size 888 kB
<soreau> r4y: sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<phoenixsampras> soreau: like, when i turn on the pc again, my pc is freshly rebooted, the old desktop is gone
<genewitch> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  could be your swap paritin is not big enough.. could be the pcs bios is not totally supported.
<Dr_Willis> genewitch:  theres a chromium-browser package
<Dr_Willis> genewitch:  and google has its own chrome repos
<Dr_Willis> !chrome
<soreau> !botphail
<r4y> it was already installed. I am totally cool and what you to know that. I can be chile
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: any workaround for that? or my laptop became an antique pseudo pc without mobility ?
<soreau> r4y: Now run it: gtk-recordmydesktop
<r4y> command not found
<r4y> what the heck, I can open recordmydesktop from the menu though
<r4y> I am checking out alacarte for a sec
<r4y> and it has: gtk-recordMyDesktop
<soreau> r4y: gtk-recordMyDesktop
<r4y> O
<r4y> case sensitive then
<soreau> yes
<r4y> OK, it opened
<r4y> What should I try to record for now?
<AcePreshaw> My network has gone I'm on 10.04 LTSu
<soreau> r4y: your desktop
<AcePreshaw> I have killed it
<soreau> AcePreshaw: What do you mean?
<r4y> same thing as before
<AcePreshaw> I can't get online
<soreau> r4y: Adjust the settings to fix it
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  i never use hibernate/suspend - too many hassles even under windows.
<soreau> AcePreshaw: How are you connecting?
<AcePreshaw> soreau: Wifi
<soreau> phoenixsampras: yea I dont use it either
<soreau> AcePreshaw: Do you have networkmanager and nm-applet running?
<N4rco> exit
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: it works perfectly under windows
<AcePreshaw> Hold on
<r4y> wait should I pastebin the terminal then?
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: soreau so are you saying guys, that you turn off your laptops and walk away, then you turn it on again, like in the Old Times and restart all your apps, again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again ............  ???? !!!
<soreau> AcePreshaw: service networkmanager status && ps ax|grep nm-applet
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  mine is eithr on for 8+ hrs at a time.. or takes like 10 sec to boot...
<soreau> phoenixsampras: No, Im saying I dont own a laptop ;)
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579693/
<Dr_Willis> Ive had way to many programs and hard ware issues in linux AND in windows - to trust the feature with  real work.
<llutz> phoenixsampras: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  has to contain your swaps UUID
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: but thats heretic... i have 2 monitors at home, and 3 at work... its so annoying to reconfig them all the time and open 50 apps
<r4y> I am looking at the settings, but there is also a file that  believe is the config file for recordmydesktop under the home directory
<Dr_Willis> open 50 apps? i think youneed to reconsider your 'work flow'
<Dr_Willis> sounds like youmay be neeidng more swap...
<AcePreshaw> Yea it rub
<r4y> I am using the resolution 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> try 2x ram + some more to also.. perhaps.
<AcePreshaw> Runing the apps
<artur> hmm
<Wipster> Hi all, a friend has powerline networking but cant make it detect the network in linux. The adapter is working fine if ethernet is connected straight to the router, and the powerline is working fine if windows is used but linux doesn't like it. Any ideas?
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579695/
<AcePreshaw> soreau: is runing
<soreau> AcePreshaw: Whats running?
<mintux> the flash plugin doesn't have sound in my firefox . what's wrong ?
<AcePreshaw> The network applets
<Dr_Willis> Wipster:  it maybe the adaptor needs special drivers in linux. does ifconfig even show a network card? does dmesg even mention it..
<zs1otb> where do I set gnome file browser to automatically play mp3 upon mouseover
<soreau> AcePreshaw: Do you see the network icon and the wifi aps in the list?
<r4y> What can display be changed to?, I tried reading the online instructions but didn't make sense to me at all
<Dr_Willis> zs1otb:  i think theres an extra package you install, then thats under the preview settings in the gnome file manager
<r4y> can it be 1024x768
<r4y> how?
<soreau> r4y: What error does it give?
<zs1otb> my machine does it bu my wifes machine not so I wondered where to look, I'll have a look to see which package
<Wipster> Dr_Willis, from what he has told me its ethernet from the linux computer into the powerline device so its juat acting as a physical layer. The ethernet on the ubuntu machine works if connected directly.
<zs1otb> you don't prhaps know which package
<phoenixsampras> oh well, its a pitty to know that Ubuntu Doesnt support officially hibernation as marketed :(
<r4y> This is from the error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579681/
<r4y> hold up
<soreau> phoenixsampras: Its a finicky feature. Some machines are better at it, other machines, no code can fix it
<Dr_Willis> Wipster:  i 2would check the forums for that exact device.    Ive never touched one. :) they seem a neat idea. but ive heard they can have big issues
<Dr_Willis> Wipster:  plug it in. check dmesg, check ifconfig, try pinging the router..  wouldbe the first steps.
<r4y> improper window specification which is exit status 2816
<brontosaurusrex> Wipster, Dr_Willis it works here, but i have : router > adapter > switch > machine1, machine2
<Wipster> Dr_Willis, yeh same I had wondered if the stack was more prone to errors of timeouts in linux and the rate control is backing off more then in windows
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  often its the bios makers that have their own flakey buggy hibernate issues.
<soreau> r4y: My guess is youre passing some wrong arg
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  or you need more swappartion size.
<r4y> please take your time and answer other people's questions which are more important, I really have a lot of time, I am not kidding
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: i have 12 gb Ram
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  and your swap size is ?
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: like 8gb
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  that may be the issue...
<brontosaurusrex> Wipster, Dr_Willis actualy: router > adpater1 > adapter2 > switch > machines
<Dr_Willis> I would make a swap partion of at least 12gb and perhaps bigger..  like 16+GB  and see if it works.
<r4y> This is what I believe to be the config file for recordmydesktop http://paste.ubuntu.com/579695/
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, if i do apt-get remove packagename the apt-get install packagename it will save in var/cache/apt?
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  if it redownloads it.. it caches it there.. yes
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  apt-get has a option to just download...
<lotuspsychje> r4y: did you try xvidcap screencapture yet?
<Wipster> brontosaurusrex, thanks perhaps the powerline in his case is not sending a link up or negotiated and the switch is sorting you out in that regard
<Dr_Willis> no need to remove/reinstall
<r4y> what's that?
<r4y> O, it's a different program
<lotuspsychje> r4y: nice desktop recorder
<rmarvel1> hey everybody
<r4y> I will try that
<soreau> r4y: tried disabling jack?
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, thanks i will do it
<phoenixsampras> So Ubuntu doesnt work properly on modern computers :(
<lotuspsychje> how can a user password protect a folder so that root can't access it?
<MeanEYE> good day to you all
<Syberia> lotuspsychje encrypt
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  you want to try to fix it? or just rant and complain?
<lotuspsychje> got a good package syberia?
<llutz> phoenixsampras: it does, if the admin configures it correct
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, its not saved in var/cache/apt  i want to save it there
<Dr_Willis> Im pretty sure  that for hibernate/suspend to work the swap partition needs to be at least the size of ram.
<phoenixsampras> how to fix it? been asking this by weeks
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  look again. If the package was downloaded.. its put there.
<liquid_legs> hi
<llutz> phoenixsampras: answers have been given to you
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  and your ram is 12gb.. and yoru swap is 8gb.. thats proberly the main issue.
<Nimrud> creating a php.ini for uploading more than 2mb is easy?
<MeanEYE> Nimrud: yes...
<liquid_legs> um grapes
<Dr_Willis> when it hibernates it has to save the ram to somewhere...
<soreau> r4y: Seems like a driver issue perhaps
<phoenixsampras> i'm just trying in another laptop with 6gb ram, and having the same problem....
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, i downloaded it from ubuntu center but its not in vat/cache/apt ?
<Nimrud> and i need to chmod it?
<llutz> phoenixsampras: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  has to contain your swaps UUID. does it?
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  or you are not looking for the right file name.
<Nimrud> i created one and still i cant upload attachment larger then 2mb
<r4y> Hmm, well I should try a few things, thank you for the input
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  and the swap partion on that one is what size?
<phoenixsampras> llutz: let me see, its starting now
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: 8gb
<new> hi dudes, i am looking for a shorcut, like in windows it is [windows key+ left arrow|right arrow], that pushes windows to left or right
<liquid_legs> does anyone know of a good download manager that actually works
<Dr_Willis> it may need to be more. It depends on whats in use.
<new> do you know is it possible in ubuntu
<MeanEYE> Nimrud: you don't need to create one, but edit existing one... in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini :)
<MeanEYE> Nimrud: and yes, you need to be root to edit that file
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, i dont understand
<lotuspsychje> Syberia: tnx for the hint, ill try some encrypting packages
<Nimrud> Thank you!
<Dr_Willis> new:  theres compiz tools/settings  that let you do that.
<liquid_legs> does anyone know of a good download manager that actually works
<Dr_Willis> liquid_legs: wget works...
<Nimrud> so much, i thought it was inside my phpbb forum ... silly me
<MeanEYE> Nimrud: no problem... bare in mind that php5-cli has different ini
<Nimrud> okey
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, i have too many application but aptoncd only sync those apps thats in cahce/apt folder
<new> how to reach there
<XXUN> 有中国人吗
<liquid_legs> does anyone know of a good download manager that actually works and if it failes it pauses the download
<MeanEYE> !cn | XXUN
<ubottu> XXUN: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  what package are you looking for?
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, eclipse , unkscape , ..etc
<eto> hi
<phoenixsampras> llutz: RESUME=UUID=30302d1b-8adf-4546-8434-4d2a93fcaa23
<XXUN> hello everyone
<liquid_legs> hi eto
<MeanEYE> XXUN: hi! :D
<eto> how can i get normal keyboard switcher with flags back in ubuntu 10.10?
<lotuspsychje> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, i dont want to download them again because i dont have good internet connection
<llutz> phoenixsampras: is that UUID correct?
<new> How can i reach compiz settings ?
<eto> and disable the crap used now?
<phoenixsampras> llutz: how to know that?
<liquid_legs> ???
<llutz> phoenixsampras: sudo blkid
<MeanEYE> new: install compiz setings config manager
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  sudo apt-get install -d inkscape
<new> is it like sudo apt-get install compiz ?
<vietred> @liquid_legs: try DownThemAll add-on of firefox
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  that pulled in about 8 packages that inkscape needs here..
<liquid_legs> oh yes inkscape is awesome
<orson> #osm
<liquid_legs> i got it just yesterday
<vietred> @liquid_legs: jDownloader is also a good choice
<MeanEYE> new: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, what this -d do?
<phoenixsampras> llutz: /dev/sda5: UUID="30302d1b-8adf-4546-8434-4d2a93fcaa23" TYPE="swap"
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579703/
<phoenixsampras> llutz: yeh looks the same
<liquid_legs> its a little weried and works completly different from himp
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  download only.. like i mentiopned earlier..
<liquid_legs> gimp
<MeanEYE> new: then new option will be added in System -> Preferences
<Dr_Willis> liquid_legs:  bitmap image editor vs vector. :) has tobe differnt.
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, its dont want to download them againn
<lotuspsychje> liquid_legs: there are some good firefox manager addons out there too
<phoenixsampras> llutz: Dr_Willis i just found out my swap is 18gb aprox, /dev/sda5           58574       60802    17890304   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar: if they are NOT in the cache it will download them. if they are.. it wont.
<liquid_legs> what does vector mean anyway, ive heard of it but i dont know what it means
<MeanEYE> liquid_legs: raster graphics - images are drawn using pixels (small dots)
<Dr_Willis> willis@Cow:/var/cache/apt/archives$ ls | grep ink
<liquid_legs> ohhhhhh ok
<Dr_Willis> inkscape_0.48.0-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  thats the pacakge it downloaded here.
<MeanEYE> liquid_legs: vector graphics - not pixels but mathematically defined shapes
<MeanEYE> liquid_legs: so to speak :D
<new> i have installed compiz thanks , but i can not see any option for it Dr_Willis
<MeanEYE> liquid_legs: difference is, vector grapichs doesn't loose quality when zoomed in
<Dr_Willis> The orinal 'asteroids' and a few other arcade games where 'vector' drawn. :)
<liquid_legs> yep ok
<Dr_Willis> new:  theres #compiz channel, the ccsm tool has so many settings I dont know whats there any more
<MeanEYE> Dr_Willis: really? didn't know that :D
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, i didi this for eclipse and output was http://pastebin.com/0nAw9Xea and its not exist in cache
<new> ok , thanks
<lotuspsychje> is there a package channel too?
<MeanEYE> new: options for what? maybe I could help
<vietred> do you any good site that teach inkscape?
<liquid_legs> does anyone know a good tutorial for inkscape on how to give text a good glossy look. because i cant really seem to find much tutorials around that really are a help
<new> for like, in windows it is windows+rightarrow|leftarrow
<wzyifen> ????
<new> that pushes windows to left or right of screen
<Dr_Willis> jwtiyar:  eclipse is pullng in about 50 + packages here.
<liquid_legs> well actually i cant find any
<Dr_Willis> 208mb of archivews.. eww.
<MeanEYE> new: you mean move window to a different workspace?
<Nimrud> do i need to restart my apache ?
<new> no in same workspace
<Nimrud> after edited the file ? the php.ini file?
<overclucker> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<soreau> new: Does alt+f7 help?
<new> the current window become the half of the screen
<ankur> how to create my own channel on IRC?
<Dr_Willis> new:  compiz has the 'ccsm' tool that has plugins that can map specific actions to keys. so odds are it can do it. somehow.
<Dr_Willis> ankur:  /join #ankur
<ankur> thanks
<soreau> new: That is grid. Install ccsm and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, then enable Grid in ccsm>Window Management
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, its not in archives
<MeanEYE> new: ouch, never done that
<Tectu> hey guys. How can i export some .c and .h file which i donwloaded via Firefox to my system that i can use them with make?
<liquid_legs> has anyone tried out team veiwer lately i think its awesome
<MeanEYE> new: am not sure if its possible
<new> it is piling up
<new> install that install that :d
<soreau> Tectu: Those are source files. What are you trying to do ultimately?
<MeanEYE> new: don't worry about installing additional packages, system janitor can pick out most of those
<Dr_Willis> new:  learn the basics first. then worry about vustomizing later.
<liquid_legs> its so cool just being able to remotly connect to other peoples pc over the internet
<soreau> new: Its very easy. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Tectu> soreau, That are librarys (sourcefiles) to programm microcontrollers.
<new> but , i am using that options so frequently
<soreau> new: Then find ccsm in sys>prefs menu
<MeanEYE> soreau: thanks, I forgot about :/ extra plugins... keep forggeting them :/
<Dr_Willis> new:  differnt habbits i guess..
<soreau> MeanEYE: ubuntu only recently stopped including -extra pack by default
<Dr_Willis> I HATE how the windows fill in half/all/whatever whwn i drag them around in windows. :)
<Tectu> Dr_Willis, deactivate it.
<Dr_Willis> compiz can emulate that feature somwhow ive seen.
<MeanEYE> soreau: yeah I know, from 10.10 ... but I rarely reinstall my os, so I keep forgeting ti :)
<sedeki> how do i install gdm themes in ubuntu 10.10?
<new> yeah, it is kind of habit
<Dr_Willis> sedeki:   the old gdm themes wont work with the new gdm. You need to find gdm2 themes..
<soreau> Dr_Willis: You can fake it with 0.8 or use the implementation in grid-0.9
<Dr_Willis> sedeki:  but other then that.. basically I just change the gdm wallpaper and leave it alone.
<eto> in ubuntu 10.10 how can i make ubuntu show keyboard layout in panel?
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  yea. latest kde has the same feature.
<r4y> I'll be back
<soreau> Dr_Willis: The only difference is, kde sucks ;)
<MeanEYE> eto: should be displayed automatically once you add more languages
<sedeki> Dr_Willis, i don't know how to install gdm2 themes either
<sedeki> there's no dialog for that
<Dr_Willis> since i have 2 pane file managers.. i dont need  that trick to get a simile rlayout in windows any more. :)
<eto> MeanEYE: there is some shitty keyboard icon displayed instead of 3 letter abv
<Tectu> soreau, so, can you help me?
<vietred> soreau: I don't think so, KDE's cool
<Dr_Willis> sedeki:  Yep. its not very themeable..
<sedeki> ok
<eto> i would like to see what keyboard i actually have selected
<Dr_Willis> sedeki:  i change wallpaper.. and thats about it.
<MeanEYE> eto: are you using default icon theme?
<soreau> Tectu: I still have no idea what you are trying to accomplish
<eto> yes i guess
<eto> orange folders
<eto> white windows
<MeanEYE> eto: can you provide a screen shot?
<soreau> vietred: s/cool/kool
<eto> hmm with what
 * Pablo74 hello all
<MeanEYE> eto: just notification area
<Tectu> <Tectu> soreau, That are librarys (sourcefiles) to programm microcontrollers.          || i downloaded some sourcefiles, headerfiles, that i can use inside a programm for a microcontroller. But when i compile via. make, it dosen't fine the library, because there aren't in a default sourcefile folder
<vietred> soreau: yeah, my bad :D
<eto> there is no scrot
<MeanEYE> eto: did you add additional languages in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts?
<soreau> Tectu: Did these files come with a Makefile? If not, you will likely want to build them with gcc..
<eto> MeanEYE: question rephrased, how can i make screenshot?
<mystd> hi
<eto> in ubuntu?
<soreau> Tectu: What does the code produce? Device driver?
<Dr_Willis> eto:  the printscreen key..
<overclucker> Tectu: use -I and -L to add include and lib paths to gcc, other compilers have similar features
<mystd> just a short question: how do I remove wirte protection from afile or folde rin terminal?
<MeanEYE> eto: press Print Screen on your keyboard or Application -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot
<mystd> write
<Tectu> overclucker, okay I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> mystd:  chmod it to be whatver permissions you want
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | mystd
<ubottu> mystd: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<paddybird> the command chmod  will help you
<mystd> thx i was googling it but only got how I can rm them
<MeanEYE> mystd: if you want to remove write for exampple: chmod -w some_file.txt
<MeanEYE> mystd: or you can chmod o-w some_file.txt to remove write for others
<mystd> well its for setting up smf
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579707/
<Note-book> Im trying to install my Ricoh webcam on my HP Dv6000 using these instructions: https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa...........everything works fine but when I follow the last step it says: cd: 78: can't cd to r5u87x......I tried googling but no one else seems to have this problem :(
<MeanEYE> mystd: I don't know what smf is :)
<Dr_Willis> you can always use the # methiod also to chmod
<mystd> and I need to manually remove writeprotection for the install.php
<Dr_Willis> I found a neat little 'chmod calculator' program for my android phone. :) hit the + and -'s and it shows you the # to use.
<mystd> simple machines forum
<MeanEYE> mystd: chmod +w install.php
<Dr_Willis> mystd:  you mean make it Writeable...
<mystd> yea
<mystd> remove the protection
<mystd> thx a lot
<Dr_Willis> its not protection.. its just making it writeable , or not..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mystd> yea thats why googling didnt work XD
<mystd> good to know
<Saik> how do I get dual "taskbars" back? on PC has them, the other doesn't
<caulkz> morning x
<Dr_Willis> Saik:  add a new panel. or reset the panels back to default..
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Saik> Dr_Willis, the 2nd o dissappeared when I updated to karmic
<Saik> one*
<r4y> hello again
<ankur> can anyone tell me HOW To setup my own network on IRC and start it...
<r4y> Here's what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579707/
<Dr_Willis> ankur:  you mean run your own irc server?
<r4y> I use chatzilla
<ankur> not server
<r4y> sorry
<Dr_Willis> ankur:  then i think you need to clarify the question.
<ankur> i want to create my own group  kind of thing and get my friends to chat
<soreau> ankur: You mean your own channell?
<ankur> yeah
<soreau> ankur: Ask in #freenode
<ankur> ok
<Dr_Willis> You just join a channel and if it dosent exist.. it creates it..
<Saik> ankur, pm me
<soreau> ankur: Basically, you just join an empty channel, claim it and start using it
<Dr_Willis> ankur:  /j #ankur-home-channel
<phoenixsampras> Dr_Willis: llutz how to suspend by command line?
<mystd> hmm didnt work T_T
<ankur> kk i'll try that
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579707/
<mystd> anyone good with webmin?
<r4y> wid?
<Dr_Willis> phoenixsampras:  option to the shutdown command perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> mystd:  webmin is basically unsupported on ubuntu and debian.
<jonalv> I am thinking of upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 but noticed somethign about f-spot being removed. After some googling I found a slashdot post about f-spot being replaced by something called shotwell. Would you guys know if this shotwell imports the f-spot images? I trust Ubuntu will not remove all my thousands of photos i have in f-spot? Perhaps I can still install f-spot after the upgrade?
<oCean> r4y: you hit a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-recordmydesktop/+bug/556345
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 556345 in gtk-recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "gtk-recordmydesktop 'select window' does not include gnome panel" [Medium,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> !info f-spot
<mystd> yea but I still got it installed with a tut
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 3055 kB, installed size 9872 kB
<soreau> r4y: That output isnt useful because it doesnt start with the command ran initially
<mystd> I really need it
<Dr_Willis> jonalv:  its still in the repos.. not installed by default.
<r4y> OK
<r4y> sec
<jonalv> Dr_Willis: so all my images are safe?
<Dr_Willis> jonalv:  you got them backed up?
<mystd> Im trying to make my first lamp
<MeanEYE> jonalv: if you just upgrade to new version non of your programs will be removed, if you do a fresh install you can still install it manually
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579711/
<Dr_Willis> jonalv:  i dont use either of the apps...
<ElNota> Anyone knows how to remove old kernels of my system? I want to hold only the newest one
<mystd> got everything installed but now Im stuck installing the forum XD
<Dr_Willis> ElNota:  computer-janitor tool can do that. I suggest keeping at least 2 kernels.
<MeanEYE> jonalv: yes your files are safe and located in ~/Pictures, removing one program won't remove your pictures
<jonalv> Dr_Willis: only raided, I haven't got a seperate backup, that is I can handly hardware failure but not software... :/
<oCean> r4y: what?
<MeanEYE> ElNota: system does that automatically, do you get a menu when booting?
<r4y> so there's a patch
<r4y> I posted the full output of the terminal rather then the end
<ElNota> Dr_Willis: It gives me a list with a lot of old programs, but not kernels
<mystd> what do I need to input if i want a whole folder with subolders and content chmod +w?
<overclucker> mystd: chmod -R
<MeanEYE> mystd: chmod +w -R folder
<mystd> k thx Ill try that
<eto> MeanEYE: Dr_Willis: http://junk.ethome.sk/screen.png
<r4y> How do I apply this patch?:
<r4y> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63917593/gtk-recordmydesktop_select_window.patch
<Dr_Willis> ElNota:  they may of removed that feature.. since ive sene that app remove kernels that were in use..   You could use the normal package manager also.
<MeanEYE> eto: you removed indicator applet?
<mystd> still not working ok then it's a problem with apache
<MeanEYE> mystd: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<eto> there was nothing no applet
<eto> MeanEYE: you mean that other thing with little letter image?
<MeanEYE> eto: indicator is missing, try reseting panel and then see if it comes back
<eto> yes, i removed that i wanted just keyboard showed, okay i bring it back, how can i remove the keyboard icon then?
<eto> it is reappearing
<mystd> its empty
<MeanEYE> eto: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17162929/screenshot3.png that's indicator applet
<shawnboy> I've read how to create separate home partition, but how do I setup 1 separate partition for each user exluding config files (beginning with .)?
<MeanEYE> !panelreset | eto
<ubottu> eto: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MeanEYE> eto: that keyboard should dissapear automatically
<Cherish> plymouth main process killed by ABRT signal
<v_v> is it possible to let mailx pick gmail ?
<mystd> ahh ok I have to change the permission to 0777 what evers that does
<MeanEYE> v_v: gmail supports pop3 and imap, if mailx supports one of those, yes
<Dr_Willis> mystd:  you really SHould read tht !permissions factoid url
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | mystd
<ubottu> mystd: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<v_v> MeanEYE: ok, thanks, im going to rtfm ;)
<MeanEYE> v_v: ^^
<Note-book> Im trying to install my Ricoh webcam on my HP Dv6000 using these instructions: https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa...........everything works fine but when I follow the last step it says: cd: 78: can't cd to r5u87x......I tried googling but no one else seems to have this problem :(
<Note-book> is there something wrong with my connection? :(
<Note-book> how come everyone's quiet again? :/
<MeanEYE> Note-book: that part of the day
<MeanEYE> am guessing only hard core geeks are awake at sunday morniing :P
 * Dr_Willis looks up...
<MeanEYE> haha <3
<Dr_Willis> Note-book:  you are spelling everytyhing right?
<Dr_Willis> Note-book:  sudo /usr/share/r5u87x/r5u87x-download-firmware.sh
<rudenstam> When I start mysql I get an message that I should use service mysql start instead of using the init.d.... however.. if I do use service mysql start, mysql does not start. Any ideas?
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: when you call script in init.d does it start then?
<mystd> well got it ^-^ thx a lot I'll read the filepermissions now ^-^
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: yes
<overclucker> mystd: 777 is read+write+execute for user, group, andd other. only do that to the install.php in msf. improperly changing other files and folders in smf can be insecure
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: did you sudo?
<Note-book> Im trying to install my Ricoh webcam on my HP Dv6000 using these instructions: https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa...........everything works fine but when I follow the last step it says: cd: 78: can't cd to r5u87x......I tried googling but no one else seems to have this problem :(
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: I was root at the time
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: what does service mysql status say?
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: executing `service mysql status`
<MeanEYE> :D
<Dr_Willis> Note-book:  you are spelling everytyhing right?
<Dr_Willis> Note-book:  sudo /usr/share/r5u87x/r5u87x-download-firmware.sh
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: after I used service mysql start or now that it's running after I used init.d ?
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: now
<Dr_Willis> Note-book:  its possibel that directory has changed and teh script hasent been fixed. see whats in /usr/share/r*
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: mysql start/running, process 17429
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: try service mysql restart
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: service mysql start worked now.. I stopped it with init.d first... perhaps I only have the problem the first time I start it after reboot.. hold on and I'll reboot my machine
<genewitch> how do i make X11-forwarding refresh faster? 100mbit upstream should be able to handle chrome refreshes...
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: ok
<Dr_Willis> genewitch:  theres the -Y option i think.
<Dr_Willis> but that is lower security.
<genewitch> Dr_Willis: i saw a cps setting in a config file that said 50 10
<Dr_Willis> never messed with it. I only do ssh on local lans normally.
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: seems like it started when I did status
<rudenstam> root@x120:/home/rs# service mysql status
<rudenstam> mysql respawn/post-start, (post-start) process 2511
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: great :D
<rudenstam> should status start it ?
<MeanEYE> no
<MeanEYE> that's why it's called status :D
<rudenstam> then I'm still equally confused
<iwo> hey, i have a problem watching youtube videos. most videos only play for a second of two then my pc locks up (10.04), screen goes black and audio is stuck in a repeating 1 second loop...
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: with what?
<iwo> this happens in firefox and chrome
<rudenstam> my mysql data dir is on an encrypted partition... so it can't possibly start during bootup
<sometux> hi guys, looking for a benchmark tool for graphics cards on linux, any suggestions?
<rudenstam> but when I run status it seems to be post-start already ?
<Dr_Willis> Youtube can do HTML 5 video instead of Flash iwo . if you setup google chrome and youtube to do html5 by defalt
<Dr_Willis> sometux:  there are some benchmark suites out there. I forget their names.
<yuzodo> iwo, http://youtube.com/html5
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: hm, you should check if you can actually access data
<iwo> this has only started happening in the last week or two - it seems like i have received an update that has messed some codec binaries or something
<Dr_Willis> flash dosent use codecs as far as i know.
<rudenstam> MeanEYE: I could
<iwo> Dr_Willis: nice idea, hadn't thought of that :D
<Dr_Willis> there have been flash updates this last few weeks.
<iwo> thx yuzodo
<yuzodo> yw iwo
<rudenstam> oh well.. it's started.. I'm okay with that..
<yuzodo> also see my PM iwo
<rudenstam> I'll come back if I experience trouble in future... cheers MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> rudenstam: have fun!
<user82> hi. does someone know a tool to create a bootable ubuntu on usb. (without the "install" and "test it" menu from the installation disc)
<phet> Hi
<phet> I tried to boot my macbook with ubuntu dvd, now I cannot boot anything
<nope> usually a good idea to look at howtos
<nope> especiall with mac`s, as they use efi and not bios
<bullgard> Maverick produces in irregular times an event sound. How can I determine what program produces this event sound?
<Dr_Willis> user82:  You can do a normal /full install to a flash drive. it will work exactly like a Hard drive install.
<phet> nope: I have refit installed
<Dr_Willis> user82:  or if you use a live-cd setup - I think you can give the boot manager some options and skip the install/test items.
<user82> Dr_Willis, just boot the install cd and choose a usb stick as installation medium?
<carrera> hi
<Dr_Willis> user82:  yep. be sure that the bootloader installs to the flash drive. and not the hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a bug in the installer :) i think its been fixed.
<user82> ok i see thanks
<carrera> what's the best way to get the kernel source?
<Dr_Willis> you will want a big flash drive also.. 4gb+  8+ even better
<Dr_Willis> carrera:  kernel.org  perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<carrera> Dr_Willis, thanks, how about the Ubuntu rep?
<rad_W> hello, i have a little problem
<rad_W> i was wondering why update take so long
<carrera> there's a pkg on the Ubuntu rep, but it has the ubuntu patches
<user82> Dr_Willis,  UNetbootin did the trick, too. but without persistent mode
<Dr_Willis> see the !kernel factoid. It knows all i know onkerneles..
<jrib> carrera: and you don't want ubuntu patches? why?
<rad_W> when i realize is ondemand power governor active, so its any way to change it
<Dr_Willis> user82:  you can add that if you wanted.
<rad_W> without interupting update process?
<user82> just testint natty daily for like 10min not a big deal
<Dr_Willis> user82:  You can set up grub2 on a flash to boot an iso file.. that way you just copy the new iso to th flash.. and its allready to try the next version
<carrera> jrib, I'm sorry, I should have said it has the Ubuntu patches too
<jrib> carrera: yes, but my questions are: and you don't want ubuntu patches? why?
<AegisX> Has anyone ever removed a laptop screen? Was it difficult, and did you mess up / regret it?
<jrib> AegisX: I had to replace one once... not very hard.  This is a question for ##hardware though, not ubuntu related
<AegisX> jrib: Ah, thanks. Didn't know there was a channel such as that. Will ask there.
<archangel_> helo everyone
<eto> MeanEYE: thank you
<MeanEYE> eto: everything works?
<eto> reset did the trick
<MeanEYE> eto: great! glad you fixed it
<eto> one thing how can increase number of virtual desktopts?
<archangel_> i have a question
<AegisX> Apparently #hardware is invitation only :(
<archangel_> can someone help a noob
<eto> i can't find it anywhere
<screwed2> hi
<MeanEYE> eto: right click on workspace switched in the bottom right... preferences and then change the number
<elHannos> Hi! I accidently deleted a file. I found out to which package the file belongs. However, if I reinstall this package with synaptic, the file isn't being rebuilt?! How can I rebuild the file?
<MeanEYE> elHannos: which file from which package
<screwed2> i have sound problems with an NVIDIA MCP79/7A HDMI sound card. it has an analog output as well and in pulseaudio i can select an "analog stereo" profile, but the sound would always come through hdmi. i have analog speakers plugged in, nothing comes out of them
<Dr_Willis> AegisX:  proberly registered nicks only.
<elHannos> MeanEYE /etc/xdg/menus/settings.menu from "gnome-menus"
<archangel_> Hi i have added the accesibility icon to my top menu and cant seem to remove it how do i go about it? thanks
<AegisX> Dr_Willis: How does one register a nickname?
<screwed2> when i set up the box, i did some steps i didn't understand in order to get hdmi working, but now i want analog sound. i dont remember what i did, i followed a tutorial. but i may have deactivated analog sound output
<screwed2> what can i do?
<MeanEYE> elHannos: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-menus (bare in mind it might undo changes you made)
<archangel_> thanks meaneye
<user82> aw heck https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/675119
<MeanEYE> archangel_: for what?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 675119 in unity "Add ability to move unity bar from the left to anywhere (bottom, top, right)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<elHannos> MeanEYE: Hmm, no other way? As you said, the whole package gets reconfigured - but I just want the "factory" settings.menu file...
<MeanEYE> let me check something
<archangel_> oops
<archangel_> thought you were talking to me
<hazzarux> heey guys. is there any Python open-source project that I can get involved with? any suggestions?
<archangel_> well i ran that command hope it doesnt mess anything up
<archangel_> seems like it did nothing
<Abhijit> hazzarux, libre office
<MeanEYE> elHannos: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17162929/settings.menu
<MeanEYE> elHannos: simplest way :D
<Note-book> For the life of it, I can't get my mic to work. It's a built-in mic on a HP DV6000.
<MeanEYE> archangel_: :D I can if you wish :D
<archangel_> hey can anyone help me i cant seem to delete and accesibility icon i added to the uper menu bar
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<elHannos> MeanEYE: Oh tanks! I am interested in the right command, though - for learning purpose ;D
<jrib> AegisX: ##hardware, not #hardware.
<Dr_Willis> archangel_:  how did you add it?
<MeanEYE> elHannos: not sure what makes that file or if it comes with package
<softcom> hey all
<Dr_Willis> user82:  to many optins.. will confuse people.. :)
<softcom> ^%^
<AegisX> jrib: That doesn't work at all
<Dr_Willis> archangel_:  dragged it from where?
<Dr_Willis> archangel_:  if you right click in the proper place.. it proberly has a remove item.
<jrib> AegisX: sure it does.  But you do need to be registered and identified to join the channel
<Netw0rkBug> how can i stream radio on ubuntu , im loged in as root
<Netw0rkBug> something like vlc
<user82> Dr_Willis, a bar on the left confuses me. the unity interface is working fine if only it would be bottom with enough space
<jrib> Netw0rkBug: why are you logged in as root?
<archangel_> system drop down
<Netw0rkBug> oh my god
<user82> my netbook with 600px is not enough to keep trakc of whats going on with those huge icons
<Netw0rkBug> stop asking that
<coz_> hey all
<Netw0rkBug> plz
<Netw0rkBug> and tell me
<Netw0rkBug> answer if you have :)
<Dr_Willis> Netw0rkBug:  like vlc? why not use vlc..
<AegisX> jrib: How do I register?
<hazzarux> Abhijit: I don't think that's python :D
<Abhijit> Netw0rkBug, try radio tray or kradioripper
<jrib> Netw0rkBug: please don't use enter as punctuation.  You definitely should not be logged in as root to listen to the radio.
<Note-book> anyone? :(
<jrib> !register | AegisX
<ubottu> AegisX: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Abhijit> hazzarux, oh you want python only
<Netw0rkBug> Dr_Willis i can't run as root vlc
<hazzarux> Abhijit: as a matter of fact, yeah :D
<Netw0rkBug> no no
<softcom> what do you topic all??
<Netw0rkBug> i want to stream radio
<hazzarux> Abhijit: won't be able to do much on other languages
<Abhijit> Netw0rkBug, also there is kstreamradio.
<Dr_Willis> Netw0rkBug:  thers dozens of stream tuner apps in the repos.. ones called... 'streamtuner' even
<Abhijit> Netw0rkBug, yes three of them i told you used to listen to radio only
<michal_> ffdd
<jrib> elHannos: you can use for example: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>          but see « man dpkg »
<AegisX> jrib: thanks!
<scarleo> Netw0rkBug: Rhythmbox can stream radio
<zadok78> Hi ! I have got a problem with my hard drive : i can't mount it !
<Netw0rkBug> i want to have my own radio
<Netw0rkBug> ...
<Abhijit> hazzarux, here you go http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Python_software
<Dr_Willis> Netw0rkBug:  thats a little vague.
<BaKeR> fixing rescure reboot to fix
<Abhijit> Netw0rkBug, then try shoutcast
<JuNeX> hi
<Netw0rkBug> i don't know how to do with shoutcast
<ubushaft> dcc
<BaKeR> always get that message after a hour or so i turn back on
<Netw0rkBug> i do with winamp on windows
<JuNeX> how would i delete a package using the terminal?
<elHannos> jrib: Ah, cool - I will check that out...
<BaKeR> after seting sync to vblank
<Netw0rkBug> JuNeX apt-get remove 'name'
<zadok78> It says " Error mounting, mout exited with error 1      |    helper failed with:mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb is already mounted on / mout failed
<JuNeX> i'd like to delete the simple compiz setting manager
<Netw0rkBug> apt-get remove simple-compiz-settings-manager
<Dr_Willis> JuNeX:  sudo apt-get remove  packagename
<nk_doodwal> what to do to make java programs
<JuNeX> ahh ok thank you very much!
<BaKeR> anyone hare got a solution?
<BaKeR> here typo
<zadok78> Ok, i have got two harddrives, the first one (80 go) is the ubuntu one, it's mounted and working. The second one is recognized by ubuntu, in the disk manager i can see it, but when i want to mount id it says "It says " Error mounting, mout exited with error 1      |    helper failed with:mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb is already mounted on / mout failed"
<BaKeR> (fixing rescure reeboot to fix) can any one help me fix this
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  clarify and when that happens.. Ive never seen or heard of a similer error message
<Dr_Willis> zadok78:  try mounting it by hand. what filesystem is it?
<[segfault]> BaKeR: yes, and make sure you spell it out exactly the way it is on the screen pls.
<zadok78> Duh.../dev/sda ?
<genewitch> is ssh -X affected more by latency or hardware speed?
<BaKeR> it happens like a hour after i reboot. shut off then wait like a hour and reboot then i get that error
<Dr_Willis> zadok78:  one normally mounts devices like /dev/sda1 not /dev/sda
<vaasu> hi, im using lucid, in tty1 the text gets refreshed quite slowly, eg: man ls will load the pager from bottom to top quite slowly, is there a way to make it faster without changing font size?
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  but if you just reboot - it dosent happen?
<BaKeR> but if i shut down and restart right now it wount do  that
<BaKeR> yep
<JuNeX> E: Unable to locate package simple-compizconfig-settings-manager
<zadok78> "Périphérique: /dev/sda", ah it's a FAT drive
<Cherish> Anybody know the difference between added INIT=/sbin/init at kernel boot command line or not ?
<Cherish> If I don't add it the system will go to fsck from util-linux-ng after "Begin: Runing /scripts/init-bottom",If I added it, it will go to boot plymouth.
<zadok78> Sorry, it's /sda1 !
<JuNeX> E: Unable to locate package simple-compizconfig-settings-manager
<zadok78> I didn't look the right place
<BaKeR> fixing rescue reboot to fix
<Dr_Willis> JuNeX:  use the apt-cache search  PATTERN to find the right names
<MeanEYE> JuNeX: does it need to be simple? there's also compizconfig-settings-manager
<BaKeR> thats spellt about right
<zadok78> Dr_Willis You're right it's /des/sda1
<BaKeR> i set sync to vblank in compiz
<genewitch> what is plymouth?
<wingnut2626> Good morning from Claymont, Delaware USA
<jiltdil> if i am connects through ssh to other comp should i eble to play any  video file  of that computer?if yes how to open video
<Dr_Willis> genewitch:  the program that gives the fancy Ubuntu .... loading animation at boot time
<JuNeX> @meanEYE yeah i just wanna learn how to delete in terminal mode. i have 2 compiz manager installed
<saud12> good after noon :)
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  ssh -X remotebox, and start a player..
<JuNeX> i'll try the other command
<BaKeR> thats what most likly causing it but out to fix it?
<wingnut2626> hello!  I have a question about the GeMan X telnet client
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you m ay be bette roff using 'sshfs' to mount the remote box and use a local player.
<saud12> i opened new email ubnutu linux but i don't know how i can open
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  i find it VERY VERY hard to belive that vsync or ANY setting in compiz is causing filesystem/drive type issues.
<nk_doodwal> help to run java programs
<saud12> can somebody help me plz ?
<yuzodo> saud12, be more specific
<saud12> ok
<BaKeR> well ever sense i set it . thats whats ben going on
<dalvikarmy> nk_doodwal: /j #java
<saud12> where shell i go to open my email?
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  thats not proof. and it dosent make any sence.
<Dr_Willis> users settings shouldent be affecting the whole system
<BaKeR> i alslo deslected detect refresh rate in compiz
<BaKeR> and set my own
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: suppose i an connected throug any comp via ssh and i found a video of some song then should i play it with my player or the player installed in that comp also what command to play video?
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  i would boot a live cd. and fsck the disks  to verify they are ok.
<wingnut2626> I am looking for a telnet client that i can actually use to download files from a BBs
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  theres dozens of programs to play video.  you could copy it locally and play it. or use sshfs to play it from a local player.   running a remote player may be rather flakey.
<BaKeR> why not fsck through ubuntu recovery?
<coz_> BaKeR,   out of curiosity   in termal    df -l
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  go ahead and try. I always use a minimal rescue live cd.
<BaKeR> what that code do?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:thanx
<coz_> BaKeR,  it will let you see the amount of hard drive useage
<yuzodo> how can i edit the ambiance theme via text?
<yuzodo> like using gedit
<BaKeR> why not check through system monitor?
<coz_> yuzodo,  oo you would have to open it's  gtkrc file
<yuzodo> coz_, np
<yuzodo> coz_, I want to change a default color, but make it save
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: is there any way to copy the content of that comp and paste it to mine via ssh?
<MeanEYE> yuzodo: edit parameters? gksu gedit /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<BaKeR> i got a old ide hard drive 160 split with partion master on windows
<yuzodo> thx MeanEYE
<genewitch> oh man forwarded chrome is SO SLOW :-(
<MeanEYE> yuzodo: you can do that by going to Appearance and clicking customize
<BaKeR> waiting for my sata and power adater to show
<coz_> yuzodo,  default colour for which part?  you can go into  system/preferences/ appearance and the colors tab to make some changes
<yuzodo> MeanEYE, yeah but I wanna make it save
<yuzodo> coz_, see above xD
<coz_> yuzodo,  well that should save it automatically
<BaKeR> 57 gb left for ubunter from the 65 gb i gave it
<MeanEYE> yuzodo: you mean like so you can copy it?
<BaKeR> why would that have anything to do with it
<iwo> i'm still having problems with youtube crashing my system... switching to html5 mode doesn't affect all videos :\
<yuzodo> I wanna change the default Ambiance and have it saved as Ambiance
<yuzodo> so that when I select Ambiance it's my customized version
<yuzodo> anyways, MeanEYE provided me with the command, thanks all
<coz_> guys  just to make thingks less  "crazy" in here ,,, if you type the first 2 or 3  letters of the person's name you are speaking to,,, then  hit the tab key to complete their name... they will be alerted  and the conversations will be much easier to follow
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  sshfs, or scp.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  gnome has a connect to server... also
<iwo> can anyone think of a good way to diagnose the fault?? i can't find anything of insterest in /var/log/
<yuzodo> yeah I know, I'm just lazy coz_ :D
<Crush_> ok I realise this is probably the most n00b question in the history of this channel, but does anyone have any idea how to edit video tags (in the properties field using nautilus)
<BaKeR> well thanks for the try
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: is sshfs and scp commands are same like ssh
<Dr_Willis> they use ssh.. yes.
<BaKeR> cause damn it shure sucks trying to fix it then wait a hour to see if i fixed it.
<coz_> Crush_,   I do not off hand... I know there are applications / uitlities for this or even maybe a nauitlus script
<yuzodo> ugh dang, coz_ and MeanEYE, would you mind telling me what the value for the selection color is? (orange)
<BaKeR> no fun ubuntu it top linux but shure hell to get running smooth
<Dr_Willis> ive very few issues with it BaKeR .. your issue sounds like it may be more hardware related then software..
<coz_> yuzodo,  you want the hex number for that color?
<Dr_Willis> but fitureing out what hardware.. may be the trick.
<iwo> is there any way to run an app in a debug sandbox or something?? i need some way of seeing what went wrong when my system hangs :\
<Crush_> coz_ thanks, I've tried looking all over google, can find them for mp3 etc, but nothing for changing the tags on video
<yuzodo> coz_, I'm in the gtkrc file and I wanna change the orange but idk what the orange is and where i can find it in the file :D
<Dr_Willis> Crush_:  i think some of the mp3 tools can do video also.
<JuNeX> Thank you guys!
<genewitch> natty is 11.04, right?
<genewitch> or is it 10.10
<coz_> yuzodo,  ah not sure I havent looked in there but it may be a hex number in which case it would be    #EB7545
<BaKeR> why would it be caused by hardware? the only thing i did was set sync to vblank and uncheck detect refresh rate
<yuzodo> ok coz_, and is there also a value to make the borders 0px?
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  if you power off... and an hr later.. its flakey... but not if you power off for 10 sec... that sounds tome like some hardware cooling off/not seated properly due to heat.
<yuzodo> actually nvm, I'm just changing it via the Appearance prefs
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  video settings should not  be affecting the filesystem..  My 'logic' is a bit more sound.
<BaKeR> well for shure its nothing to do with heat ishues
<BaKeR> i can even check in the bios
<yuzodo> closed the file without saving any changes
<eto> thanks all for help
<BaKeR> windows runs fine
<phoenixsampras> Suspend doesnt work!
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  I have seen bugs in beta where teh filesystem clean 'timestamp' dont get set right. that forces a fsck every boot..  ive also seen bugs where it gets stuck in recvery mode.
<coz_> Crush_,   I read somewhere that gtkpos,, after syncronizing,, recognized the video as a song and you can edit tags that way  but in all honesty I am not sure... you may want to google      linux  editing video tags
<Guest6575> wen is ubutu 11.04 getin release
<manoj> anyone know a software for netmeeting
<Dr_Willis> Guest6575:  11.04 is the version And the date...
<Dr_Willis> 2011, 4th month.
<jiltdil> how to acess window through linux as we use ssh for linux?
<coz_> yuzodo,  I am not sure,, I would guess that the borders are mentioned in some form in the gtkrc  but you may have to ferret through the code...
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  samba lets you get to windows 'shares'
<BaKeR> somesort of reset bug my might be it
<yuzodo> coz_, yeah, tyvm :)
<Crush_> coz_ did you mean gtkpos?
<Crush_> or gtkpod?
<BaKeR> but the bug is activated from compiz vblank/ uncheck detect refresh rate
<coz_> yuzodo,  there are very few "how to" concerning  gtk themeing  so this is kind of a hit / miss situation
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  but if it powers off for 10 sec.. its  gone through the same shutdown process as if it was off for an hr.. so somthing dosent make sence there either.
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:thanx should it work like ssh as i am now using ssh and slowly being familiar with it
<coz_> Crush_,   no I think it was  gtkpod
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  add a new user.. see it causes issues with them.
<BaKeR> can run smooth without vblank set
<yuzodo> coz_, one weird thing though... I changed the color via the normal way and though only the color changed, the font on the button's preview looks different
<BaKeR> cant run.. my bad
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  you mean to say you Uncheck vblank and it no longer happens?
<manoj> hi... Please tell me a software like netmeeting
<BaKeR> dr willis my minds boggled about it to
<Mumrah> hi
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  what if you never even login as a user...
<BaKeR> no i checked vblank and unchecked detect refresh rate
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  what if you dont even run compiz at all.. You should proberly patebin exactly whats going on. to get all the points clear.
<coz_> Crush_,   http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/  also look into  man ffmpeg
<p_res> manoj: What feature of Netmeeting do you want?
<BaKeR> so just set reg settings in apprence?
<BaKeR> effects
<phoenixsampras> help! suspend and hibernation doesnt work!
<BaKeR> when i do get the fixing rescue reboot to fix i reboot then i can log in
<p_res> phoenixsampras: I had the same issue for years and realized it was my bios settings.
<Mumrah> I need to find a way to stop my panels from _occasionally_ disappearing, when I set their property to "autohide". This doesn't always happen, and I can fix it by creating a new panel, overlapping the old one, which forces the old one into view and allows me to access its properties to turn off autohide... but this is convoluted and should not be necessary.
<Note-book> For the life of it, I can't get my mic to work. It's a built-in mic on a HP DV6000.
<phoenixsampras> p_res: what did you do with your bios plz?
<Mumrah> I recently installed Docky & Compiz, but the panels problem has exhibited before this too, on another of my Ubuntu 10.10 installs.
<Repnina_> hi
<p_res> It was the suspend settings that were set to STR. When I changed it to STP, it worked perfect.
<Mumrah> occasionally I would start ubuntu and no panels would display (forcing me to attempt to logout and back in again)
<iwo> hmm, tried redirecting sysout and syserr from chrome during youtube crash, all i get is one message: 'Invalid source argument type'
<Note-book> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<BaKeR> mumrah ubuntu is very bugy from my experince
<BaKeR> cant even get a descent looking boot up slpash
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  and how much experience is that exactly?
<BaKeR> a week or two
<Dr_Willis> Nvidia drivers dont like to play nice with Plymouth.. not really Ubuntus fault.
<Dr_Willis> I just disable plymouth
<Mumrah> BaKeR, it's been quite stable and reliable for me. I use both Ubuntu and Debian and I find them both quite solid.
<Mumrah> there must be more to this panel problem.
<Dr_Willis> when i get 5+mo uptimes.... or  ugly boot screens.. ill take the uptime.
<BaKeR> disable plymouth to get a text crud boot
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR: omg.. text.. the Humanity of it all!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Crush_> heh thanks for the aid coz_ still no closer to doing it yet, but I'll keep at it
<dimmortal> Mumrah: occasionally I would start ubuntu and no panels would display (forcing me to attempt to logout and back in again) <<< I've only gotten that with natty
<BaKeR> whats the best stable version for 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> ive had very few issues with ubuntu 64bit on my 6 computers
<BaKeR> ok my bad dr willis i thought your wher talking about the splash
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth is what does the Fancy Ubuntu Anumation. it has replaced Usplash, and othe other splash things
<BaKeR> what does the boot up look like without plymouth
<Dr_Willis> grub menus -> plymouth -> login screebn.
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  just nice clean text messages about whats its doing and any errors scrolling by..
<Mumrah> dimmortal, I get that problem quite often on one of my installs (it's on a quadcore machine, with an onboard intel graphics chip)
<Dr_Willis> Classic. :)
<BaKeR> yeah crud like when im shuting down
<BaKeR> really
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  in fact those messages MAY be giving you a clue as to the problems.. if you read themn.
<Dr_Willis> its possible the shut down messages may be saying somtng.
<BaKeR> yeah when i shut down i get unmouting weak filesystems
<Dr_Willis> now THATS a clue...
<BaKeR> yes ive done lots of research
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what it means.. but it sounds imporntant..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BaKeR> no fixes
<Dr_Willis> but if its unmounting it succesuffly then that shouldent be an issue
<ceo> thanks am not ban :)
<ceo> hallo all
<BaKeR> no to importint if i can get the original shutdown splash by moding the grub
<dimmortal> Mumrah:  my laptop with a an intel gpu never does that with maverick... only natty
<BaKeR> file with my own res
<ceo> am need help, am need to clear my ssh history for setting my wlan (fonera)
<ceo> any body can help
<ceo> clear
<BaKeR> but messes up the boot
<jimcooncat> Baker, check System ->Administration->Disk Utility ->your hard drive ->SMART data and see if you're having hard drive failure
<BaKeR> a giant maze
<ceo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BaKeR> done that
<Mumrah> dimmortal, well don't know what to say, it's what happens on that install. Not that it bothers me too much.
<dalvikarmy> !please | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iocor> I've had desktop effects since I installed ubuntu, but now for some reason they are disabled and it keeps telling me they can't be re-enabled. I've got some kind of integrated intel graphics on this machine
<BaKeR> sucks im really about out of options
<BaKeR> one sec double check
<Dr_Willis> Smart data  is not always that smart.. I got a HD under windows that is giving BIG issues.. but smart says its ok.
<oCean> ceo: explain better/detailed what you want
<Dr_Willis> it just fails the tests from the HD makers tools
<Pindrusinda> :( help me
<oCean> Pindrusinda: better ask a question first
<Dr_Willis> Hard drives truely seem to be the weakest link these days
<BaKeR> mount point not mounted
<phoenixsampras> p_res: what did you do with your bios plz?
<phoenixsampras> is Mark Shuttleworh in here?
<BaKeR> not shure if thats there is normal
<Pindrusinda> guys..i absolutlly don't know, how to join my fave chanel on x-chat.. :/
<jimcooncat> Dr_Willis, the difference between HD manufacturer's implementations are wide. I stick with Western Digital for just this reason.
<^jude^> I am about to install 10.04 on a separate HDD in this machine, but I want to use the grub on the current 9.10 install. Am I right that I just need to do the install, boot into my normal 9.10 and do "grub-update" to add the new 10.04 install to the grub menu?
<io> Pindrusinda: "/join #channel"
<BaKeR> ?
<v3ctor> i stick western digital in the trash where they belong </flame>
<BaKeR> runing scan again
<Pindrusinda> io: tryed..doesn't work :/
<io> Pindrusinda: yes, it does. check your status window for an error message
<BaKeR> running a 39 deggrees
<io> Pindrusinda: possibly the channel is +r in which case it's blocking you as you're not identified to services
<BaKeR> disc is healthy
<jimcooncat> 's OK, v3ctor, I haven't done any recent research
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  its a WD that im jhaving the issues with right now. :)
<iocor> http://dpaste.com/496322/ this continues to suggest my opengl is broken, does anyone know how I can get my intel chipset doing gl?
<pnh> hi everybody ... I want to do Google summer of code project -2011 .. can any one tell me whether ubuntu is participating in this event? (like Debian,GNOME or KDE) If so ,please me regarding this... Thanks a lot !!!
<dalvikarmy> !ot | pnh
<ubottu> pnh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat:  the WD test quick tools rnning under windows fail with some odd error..  seems its going to take 5 weeks to do the long te4st. :)
<oCean> pnh: non-support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MeanEYE> pnh: http://code.google.com/soc/
 * v4nelle den exw nero aptis 10 to prwi gamw tin poutana tous
<^jude^> can anyone help me with some grub2 advice?
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: just ask :D dont' ask about asking
<phoenixsampras> what are the perfect setup on the bios to handle suspend and hibernation on the bios?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: tried that, but thought maybe I got lost in the noise :)
<pnh> okay ... I'm really sorry... I'm using IRC for the first time ... I din't know about it ...Sorry once again...
<dalvikarmy> pnh: /j #gsoc
<BaKeR> dr willis does it say (mount point) not mounted in disk utililty
<^jude^> MeanEYE: guess it just meant no-one can help :/
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: yeah, that can happen, a lot of chaos here ;)
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: that's not true... everyone wants to help, the question is if the know how
<BaKeR> could ya check
<io> ^jude^: if nobody answered your question then either nobody knows the answer, or they're busy. try asking later
<BaKeR> that would be cool
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  does it say that about what exactly?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: yeah, I said "no-one can", not "no-one will" :)
<^jude^> I am about to install 10.04 on a separate HDD in this machine, but I want to use the grub on the current 9.10 install. Am I right that I just need to do the install, boot into my normal 9.10 and do "grub-update" to add the new 10.04 install to the grub menu?
<BaKeR> under volumes on the bottom mid right
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: during installation of new system, newer grub will be installed and it will detect other systems, including linux and windows and others
<thenewsman> i got this error msg while installing ubunto 10.10 client version. " unable to find medium containing a live file system" plz help me to solve it. i am using vmware to install this ubunto
<BaKeR> does ubuntu hate ata hard drives?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: I specifically don't want that - I want to use the grub2 install I already have - 10.04 is for testing only and may not stay
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  my mounted ones show mounted.. not sure what you are asking about.
<thenewsman> any supporter in here ?
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: hm, not sure how to do that then. maybe downloading alternate cd
<coz_> BaKeR,  no it works fine with ata drives
<Dr_Willis> thenewsman:  you are booting an iso file? or a real cd?
<thenewsman> iso file which i got from the web
<^jude^> MeanEYE: I know I can tell the installer not to touch the MBR, it's only the bit about adding it to the existing grub2 I'm a bit fuzzy on
<BaKeR> you shure you looked in the right spot?
<Dr_Willis> thenewsman:  you did verify its good via its md5sum?
<thenewsman> i mounted it on power is
<^jude^> MeanEYE: I guess I will just have to suck it and see :)
<thenewsman> i did nothing Dr_Willis
<BaKeR> Mount point:  not mounted
<Dr_Willis> !md5 | thenewsman
<ubottu> thenewsman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thenewsman> all i did is i asked the vmware to install the ubunto
<ymonir> hello , i have installed python-docky from synaptic - i expected to find it working - but its not - any help ?
<BaKeR> just open up disc utility
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: alternative installation cd will ask what to do with grub if I remember correctly
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  my unmounted drives show unmounted.. the mounted ones show a mountpoint..  NTFS disks may show somnthing else.
<JuNeX> hello how to change  the wallpaper thru terminal?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: lovely - I shall grab a copy and use that instead then
<Dr_Willis> thenewsman:  what OS are you running vmware on?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: thanks for the tip
<thenewsman> Dr_Willis win 7
<BaKeR> it actually says mountu point:
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: am not 100% ... be careful
<phoenixsampras> help! suspend and hibernation doesnt work on laptops, what are the perfect setup on the bios to handle suspend and hibernation on the bios?
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: maybe try installing in vbox first?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: noted, ta
<BaKeR> how could you not see or understand that
<^jude^> MeanEYE: that's a bit pointless in this case - the new HDD is an SSD and I want to check out performance
<ymonir> hello , i have installed python-docky from synaptic - i expected to find it working - but its not - any help ?
<Yoinx> why not just get the normal docky ymonir?
<BaKeR> open up disc utility wide open my scroll a little tell you see mount point
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  and mine show a mountpoint for my Mounted disks... for the ones I dont have mounted it dosent.. I dont get whats to not undersand.
<BaKeR> what does it say
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  data disk -> /media/Data   and my OTHER disks i dont use dont say anything,.
<ymonir> what is the reason  Yoinx?
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  and this proves/shows what exactly?
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: ok, just trying to play safe ;D
<^jude^> MeanEYE: apprecietaed :)
<Yoinx> https://launchpad.net/docky
<BaKeR> on the main hard drive ubuntu is on?
<Yoinx> I dunno, because that one actually works?
<^jude^> MeanEYE: appreciated :) [wish I could type properly]
<MeanEYE> ^jude^: my english is weird today as well
<BaKeR> does prove nothing just a bit of help
<dannyd> hi
<BaKeR> doesnt proove nota
<BaKeR> help is all is asked
<dannyd> how can i control pausing and starting files from transmission client?
<dannyd> from the command line
<Dr_Willis> BaKeR:  if i select sdd2 and click on my / partition. it shows it mounted at /
<BaKeR> root
<BaKeR> mmm
<Dr_Willis> same as the mount command says. :)
<dannyd> to be used in a script
<BaKeR> never mind had to click on the sucker
 * ^jude^ is off to play with grub2
<Dr_Willis> dannyd:  try looking at 'transmission --help' it may have command line options...
<BaKeR> my hard drive is split
<BaKeR> thanks
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> hellllooooo
<BaKeR> ubuntu partion is split to extedend and ext4 is that normal
<ubuntu__> helllo
<oCean> ubuntu__: please stop
<ubuntu__> ok
<newnew> Omg, banging my head against the wall on this one! Just cant make the network manager applet appear. Anyone got any ideas?
<ubuntu__> #ubuntu
<llutz_> BaKeR: nothing to worry about. that extended partition holds the logical drive ubuntu uses
<BaKeR> Dear Ubuntu developers lol please i repeat please make that whay more stable
<tirt> hi dudes, do you know , if i can specify where the terminal opens and the width and height of it , inside a bash script ?
<BaKeR> thanks llutz
<tirt> instead of random places in the screen , i want it to open in specific place
<coz_> tirt,  mm I found that a bit troublesome but hold on I think I  can find a link
<ubuntu__> who is from poland?
<BaKeR> mac runs x11 windows like crap
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tirt> all right
<BaKeR> ubuntu gots some goods i would say
<coz_> tirt,  if you are running compiz that should be no issue
<tirt> yes i am running compiz
<coz_> tirt,  also    http://www.codealpha.net/36/how-to-change-the-gnome-terminal-default-size-ubuntu/
<tirt> the thing is , i wrote a script that pulls data from dictionary website
<tirt> then to input term from bash
<tirt> it opens that bash in random places
<njin> Hi guys, i have to upgrade the bios of an old motherboard, how can i do in lòinux ?
<Yoinx> tirt, maybe try "xterm --help"
<Yoinx> you may be looking for geometry and such?
<BaKeR> dr willis im loving my blank boot up  shure better than a bunch of text crud
<tirt> okey , i will look into it
<BaKeR> but anyways thanks for help
<BaKeR> take care
<Yoinx> or, whichever terminal you expect it to be opening
<azalia> hello how can i edit grub entries on 10.04 its quite different from the last grub,i just want to remove some entries that are listed upon boot
<OerHeks> njin, upgrade bios should be done fram the bios itself, loading the rom from diskette
<Yoinx> azalia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Yoinx> Grub2 doesn't do the menus quite like the old grub.
<jrib> !grub2 | azalia
<ubottu> azalia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dannyd> <Dr_Willis>: thanks..looking through
<ceo> adek ku masuk dimana bagusnya teman teman semua
<ceo> ada yang bisa bahasa indonesia disini teman teman
<jrib> !id | ceo
<ubottu> ceo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tirt> dudes, i will show you the script
<tirt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579745/
<tirt> i couldn't do the terminal to open the specific place
<azalia> nope i didnt lost grub,its just that there are too many entries upon boot like the old linux image etc..i have dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04,both are installed on separate drives
<jrib> azalia: read the link about configuring grub that ubottu sent you
<azalia> yup im reading it now..thanks
<ceo> ok
<llutz_> tirt: --geometry 100x200+30+30         no =
<tirt> i forget to delete it
<tirt> sorry
<tirt> ignore that line
<stiannes> Is there a channel for Ubuntu 11.04?
<thenewsman> plz help me guys
<jrib> thenewsman: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<th0r> stiannes: ubuntu+1
<stiannes> th0r: thx
<thenewsman> i am finding problems in isntalling ubunto on vmware.
<njin> OerHeks: eh, is an old biuos version installed and don't support this feature, i can just boot a freedos oem floppy and then install the new bios, but i cnnot found thi freedos oem.
<thenewsman> i am finding problems in isntalling ubunto on vmware.  "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<OerHeks> !freedos
<thenewsman> !freedos
<tirt> or, i will ask another question, can i provide the script a text area, and when the text is entered it calls the script with the entered argument
<OerHeks> njin try freedos http://www.freedos.org/
<th0r> tirt: there is a small program for that, but I don't recall the name at the moment
<njin> on the freedos site I cannot find this bootable floppy version
<tirt> i wish you did
<jrib> th0r, tirt: probably thinking of zenity
<luist> what a nice phrase for a business card?
<th0r> tirt: see...it works every time <smile>
<jrib> !ot | luist
<ubottu> luist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tirt> zenity , now i am lookking
<jrib> thenewsman: try #vmware
<thenewsman> the vmware is not the problem
<thenewsman> i installed older versions of ubunto and other linusex without problem
<th0r> tirt: just a thought, why not make the term a required parameter passed to the script?
<OerHeks> njin use the fdfullcd.iso wich is a live-cd http://www.freedos.org/freedos/files/
<thenewsman> my problem is the ubunto 10.10
<tirt> i am not very pro. on linux
<tirt> just needed a proper dictionary
<tirt> trying to handle it :D
<njin> OerHens: ok i try this solution, thanks !
<jrib> thenewsman: checksum your iso
<thenewsman> why should i do that ?
<jrib> thenewsman: to verify the file is not corrupted...
<th0r> tirt: just a thought. you are going to have to call something, why not call a terminal and just type 'lookup <term>' or some such
<jrib> !checksums | thenewsman
<thenewsman> jrib i can re download it
<jrib> !md5sums | thenewsman
<ubottu> thenewsman: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<tirt> that is what this program does already
<tirt> it is uglyu
<tirt> i want to open a box , or text input to enter search term
<jrib> thenewsman: no, you want an iso with the proper checksum
<tirt> but i think this zenity thing is the thing i am looking for
<jrib> tirt: you've tried the existing dictionary programs by the way?
<tirt> i love the longman
<th0r> tirt: and there are plugins for firefox for that as well
<tirt> himm
<tirt> okey i handled it kinda
<tirt> zenity is perfect tool
<thenewsman> jrib do u think redownloading the file would help ?
<jrib> thenewsman: well if you the checksum is not correct then you need to redownload the file until it is correct.  But just redownloading the file would not be helpful since you would still need to checksum the new file
<thenewsman> i used the getright and i used it severly. perhaps that caused some problems
<thenewsman> there is a problem
<dalvikarmy> thenewsman: dont listen to jrib he is lying
<thenewsman> whenever i browse into the server i fail
<thenewsman> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
 * jrib sighs
<thenewsman> the server edition does not work
<jrib> dalvikarmy: please do not misinform in this channel
<blink> how can i prevent my screen from going into "No Signal/Sleep" mode?
<dalvikarmy> jrib: um, ok feeling guilty :/
<thenewsman> is the server edition work ?
<jrib> thenewsman: your first step right now is to run md5sum on the file you downloaded and compare the result with the one on the link ubottu sent you
<gosc1> exit
<nerdyrebel> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Wipster> Hey I am using evolution 2.30.3 (ubuntu 10.10 release) and its not saving my password for my exchange server account, does for all the others. Even with remember password ticked, I have been advised its a gnome-keyring issue, any ideas?
<plain-user> hi ubuntu! i've got somebody with me here, we're trying to troubleshoot flash in ff3 under ubuntu 10.10 loosing sound half way the stream, randomly, regardless of size.
<thenewsman> is the server edition work ?
<thenewsman> is the server edition 10.10 work ?
<plain-user> error 10.04
<plain-user> i repeat, it is 10.04!
<jrib> thenewsman: why are you ignoring me?
<jrib> thenewsman: the server edition works, yes.  If that's what you want (an environment with no gui meant to act as a server).  Then, yes it will "work"
<thenewsman> jrib i do not. i just talked abt different point
<thenewsman> i cannt find how to downoad the server edition
<thenewsman> the mainpage of ubunto takes me into wrong page
<stef_> Hi, can anybody help me. I'm installing mdadm, in the installation it asks me for a e-mail-serverconfgiuration. I'd like to get mails when there is something wrong with my raid-array. what do i have to choose?
<jrib> thenewsman: use http://releases.ubuntu.com if you prefer
<thenewsman> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<thenewsman> this page does not work
<dalvikarmy> !server | thenewsman
<ubottu> thenewsman: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jrib> thenewsman: ubuntu.com/server's download link points to: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/get-ubuntu/download
<mix22891> HELLO WORLD!
<mix22891> i draw a picture to show my love to linux
<mix22891> http://img849.imageshack.us/i/gb2002.jpg/
<OerHeks> mix22891, nice :-) please post it @ ubuntu forum
<mix22891> where is that?
<mix22891> please
<mix22891> :(
<mix22891> :)
<stef_> Hi, can anybody help me. I'm installing mdadm, in the installation it asks me for a e-mail-serverconfgiuration. I'd like to get mails when there is something wrong with my raid-array. what do i have to choose?
<FloodBot3> mix22891: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dalvikarmy> mix22891: yep so i can see to
<OerHeks> mix22891, maybe they will use it in the artwork or promotion
<dalvikarmy> !forums | mix22891
<ubottu> mix22891: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<dalvikarmy> mix22891: will you do it for me?
<hand> 有中文的吗
<jimbibob> HI!, just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but when i restart, i get the GNU GRUB command line interface and some info telling me 'Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. any help?
<mix22891> <dalvikarmy> yes
<mix22891> ;)
<hand> i‘m new men
<ThinkT510> !zh | hand
<ubottu> hand: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<hand> yes
<mix22891> welcome aand
<mix22891> hand
<hand> think
<dalvikarmy> mix22891: oh sweet
<mix22891> :P~
<mix22891> i have one more
<hand> ：）
<hand> what are you here？
<mix22891> 1more
<mix22891> http://img217.imageshack.us/f/gb1001.jpg/
<hand> ？
<ThinkT510> hand: this is irc for ubuntu support
<dalvikarmy> mix22891: you were asked to paste in ubuntuforums
<hand> o
<mix22891> ok np
<resno> how do i stop a package from downloading?
<resno> using apt-get
<hand> bay
<dalvikarmy> resno: ctr+c
<resno> err, i should say, stop it from installing aka hold it back
<Guest39811> guys, i need to get info about cracking wifis: i have a wpa2 encryption, i d like to know whether it is possible to access it... what knowledge one has to have for it (is there a liveCD for this also?)
<resno> Guest39811: wpa2 is fairly complicated to crack and im not sure we talk about that stuff here
<Guest39811> lately my connection is unstable, and i am wondering if someone could be responsible. resno, thanks for answering
<snowrichard> if you own the router you can reset the password lol
<Guest39811> is there a more appropriate channel?
<resno> Guest39811: you can check the router logs for access if you think someone is on it
<Guest39811> snowrichard, i set it up in 3 smartphones, 2 laptops, a ps3, ... d rather avoid this
<tirt> hi again , the zenity thing is good, and i have another question , check it out : http://paste.ubuntu.com/579760/
<Guest39811> resno, does the router have this kind of log?
<resno> Guest39811: yep... check the dhcp logs. theyll show the devices connected
<Guest39811> i ll have a look. thanks guys!
<ThinkT510> Guest39811: when setting it up make sure you whitelist mac addresses, anything not on the list shouldn't connect
<Stormx2> tirt, just select "Open" rather than "Open in terminal"
<Guest39811> ThinkT510, ok but this is not funny for my friends coming... nice tip though
<asmodeo> hola a todos
<asmodeo> alguien q hable espaniol?
<resno> !es | asmodeo
<ubottu> asmodeo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<asmodeo> ok thanks!
<tirt>  hi again , the zenity thing is good, and i have another question , check it out : http://paste.ubuntu.com/579760/
<peter_> i'm setting up ekiga on an old ibm laptop (t21) what settings for device and codecs?
<pr0ton> hi
<peter_> hi
<pr0ton> i'm encountering a funny problem
<resno> pr0ton: well im not laughing
<pr0ton> i get networking disabled in my networking icon on top right
<grumete> hi
<tirt>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/579760/
<pr0ton> hear me out
<pr0ton> i edited one file
<plain-user> is there bot here that can give links?
<plain-user> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pr0ton> /etc/.../networking
<pr0ton> and added for eth0
<pr0ton> it was only for lo
<resno> !enter | pr0ton
<ThinkT510> !enter
<ubottu> pr0ton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pr0ton> after that i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dalvikarmy> !info links | plain-user
<ubottu> plain-user: links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1 (maverick), package size 500 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<pr0ton> and everything started working after that, but the problem is now some applications cant connect and it still shows networking disabled
<pr0ton> maybe it is something specific to gnome ?
<mix22891> ok it's on ubuntu forum
<royale1223> i cant execute files from /home partition. Why?
<mix22891> <dalvikarmy>
<mrdeb> peter_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<plain-user> +))
<plain-user> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<stef_> for creating a software raid1 using mdadm, do i first have to partition the hard drives ?
<jrib> royale1223: pastebin the output of « mount »
<pr0ton> i tried the solution here http://www.ubun2.com/question/573/networking_disabled_ubuntu_1004
<pr0ton> some applications connect to the internet, others dont
<arminmarth> Hi there - I recently updated to 11.04 and the time applet has disappeared in Unity... anybody have any ideas?
<SoftTimur> Hello, I can not hear my voice using skype under ubuntu, anyone knows how to fix it?
<jrib> !natty | arminmarth
<ubottu> arminmarth: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<pr0ton> SoftTimur, check under System -> Prefs -> Sound
<Guest39811> resno, ThinkT510, ..? i ve been disconnected again while trying to access the router...
<royale1223> jrib: http://pastebin.com/y46xKKwx
<resno> Guest39811: try restarting the router..
<Guest39811> i can see 19 connections!!! some of them are definitely mine, i ll have to check the others...
<pr0ton> anybody knows why this is being caused? the network manager applet shows disconnectd,some applications connect, some dont (Liferea and Pidgin)
<pr0ton> Google Chrome and XChat conect
<SoftTimur> pr0ton: and then what to check?
<resno> Guest39811: the other option is to limit via mac numbers... but no one can join if you dont allow them
<pr0ton> SoftTimur, just check Input
<pr0ton> and see if you can hear it
<pr0ton> just increase / decrease it
<pr0ton> sometimes it is too soft
<Guest39811> resno, i d rather avoid this one. i can identify a lot of connections, but not all of them.
<ThinkT510> !enter | Pr0ton
<ubottu> Pr0ton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest39811> resno, is there some kismet like program to sniff who is being connected? and could warn me?
<resno> Guest39811: well, thats the ultimate solution... its unlikely someone hacked the wpa2 key
<arminmarth> @SoftTimur - Check if PulseAudio is selected - and maybe add the microphone booster (>100%) in the Sound Preferences
<royale1223> jribas_: are you jrib?
<Guest39811> resno, actually, i got an internet connection based on this criteria: the router's capability of using wpa2 encryption... as it s been dodgy lately, ... even if I rebooted the router, ...
<royale1223> i cant execute files from /home partition. Why?
<rzx237> Guest39811: kismet is on ubuntu repository
<Guest39811> royale1223, check ls -l in a terminal: the permissions should be x
<tomoh> why nginx in ubuntu 10.10 is so old? (0.7.67) while we have version 0.9.5 (2011-02-21)?
<Guest39811> royale1223, chmod +x the file you want to execute...
<llutz_> royale1223: mount|grep home           says what?
<resno> tomoh: you can install it yourself... ubuntu tests apps before they come through. its quite common.
<pr0ton> anybody can help me?
<SoftTimur> arminmarth: I do not see PulseAudio is selected
<pr0ton> i restarted and it still shows, Networking is disabled
<SoftTimur> arminmarth: actually I do not see PulseAudio
<tomoh> resno: i don't wan't to. i'd rather stick with ubuntu packages.
<MeanEYE> tomoh: during ubuntu development cycle there's something called debian freze. that's the moment when they decide to stop pulling from debian repositories in order to keep stability. so if you want a newer version there's probably ppa you can use
<royale1223> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579763/
<Guest39811> royale1223, solved?
<royale1223> Guest39811: tried that
<royale1223> Guest39811: nope
<llutz_> royale1223: why do you mount it noexec if you want to exec things from it?
<Guest39811> rzx237, i fear my old wifi chipset working under ndiswrapper won t accept the monitor mode...
<llutz_> royale1223: sudo mount -o remount,exec /home
<pr0ton> ok. i fixed it... you've to edit this file /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Guest39811> royale1223, listen to llutz :)
<royale1223> llutz_: thanks, lemme try that
<pr0ton> and change NetworkingEnabled=false to NetworkingEnabled=true
<llutz_> royale1223: change /etc/fstab for a persistand solution
<Guest39811> royale1223, did you add these options by yourself?
<royale1223> llutz_: okay
<llutz_> royale1223: hint: if you get tipps from somewhere, check first what they do and what that means
<tomoh> MeanEYE: right, i know what are you talking about. thanks, completely forgot about that
<MeanEYE> tomoh: no problem.
<royale1223> llutz_: not solved yet. my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/579765/
<royale1223> Guest39811: nope, I didnt
<Yoinx> what are you trying to do royale?
<ThinkT510> royale1223: you are remounting your home as ro (read only)
<royale1223> i cant execute files from /home partition. Why?
<SoftTimur> anyone could tell me why I do not see "PulseAudio" is not in "Sound Preferences -> Input"?
<Guest39811> royale1223, so these mount options have been put by the system install.
<ruan> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Guest39811> royale1223, paste your ls -l file rights
<llutz_> ThinkT510: he doesn't
<tomoh> royale1223: do 'cat /etc/fstab' and check is there a 'noexec' attribute for your /home partition
<SoftTimur> ubottu: I have already installed it I think...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomoh> royale1223: without quotes of course
<Guest39811> SoftTimur, :)
<ruan> SoftTimur: its more like a driver than an input device
<marina> i can see wifi, but cannot connect. what should i do?
<ruan> SoftTimur: what do you want to record from?
<SoftTimur> skype, I just try to use skype
<royale1223> ThinkT510: Can you sujjest the line i should use in fstab?
<royale1223> ThinkT510: Can you sujjest the line i should use in fstab?
<ruan> SoftTimur: microphone?
<llutz_> royale1223:  "UUID=.... /home ext4 defaults 0 0 "
<SoftTimur> ruan: yes
<Yoinx> Royale, you may wanna read up... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<ThinkT510> royale1223: what llutz_ said
<ruan> SoftTimur: have you played around with Connectors?
<Guest39811> royale1223, take out the options and put defaults on it. then you ll add one by one the options.
<SoftTimur> ruan: it is not that problem...
<ruan> SoftTimur: what is the probleM?
<SoftTimur> ruan: I do not know...
<royale1233> so how should i edit it Guest39811 , ThinkT510 ?
<Guest39811> royale1223, sudo gedit /etc/fstab and leave only defaults
<MeanEYE> Guest39811: that's gksu instead of sudo
<Guest39811> ,errors=remount-ro,users,user_xattr         < TAKE THIS OFF
<ThinkT510> royale1223: llutz_ just showed you the line above
<ruan> yeah comment it with #
<Yoinx>   /dev/sda4     /home    ext4    defaults 0  0     < would be easiest so you dont have to find the uuid.
<ruan> #,errors=remount-ro,users,user,xattr
<Guest39811> agree with Yoinx
<ruan> i just typed that.. why
<ruan> why dont i use copy and paste >_<
<Guest39811> royale1223, you must know that if you add an option to the mounts, it may alter the other ones. see man page for details
<Guest39811> MEanEYE, don t understand. sudo gedit...   what is gksu?
<ruan> gksudo
<ruan> man gksudo
<Guest39811>        gksu - GTK+ frontend for su and sudo
<Guest39811> ok sorry
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | Guest39811
<ubottu> Guest39811: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Yoinx> I'm not even sure what "users,user_xattr" is doing in that mount line... I cant find them as valid options anywhere.
<MeanEYE> Guest39811: sudo is terminal switch user do... gksu is the same only for gnome, using sudo with gedit will result in complaint on gedits part for not being able to open display
<llutz_> Yoinx: man mount
<Guest39811> ThinkT510, MeanEYE, i m used to sudo vi... so... :)
<mrdeb> Guest39811: gksu is typically used to launch graphical (vs terminal) apps with root privilages.
<MeanEYE> Guest39811: np :D just saying :D
<llutz_> "users" in mount options for /home is nonsense, nobody wants users being able to umount /home
<jimbibob> HI!, just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but when i restart, i get the GNU GRUB command line interface and some info telling me 'Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. any help?
<Guest39811> ok thanks guys. true, sometimes, root can t open display so gedit won t work... i used ano, pico, vim...
<Yoinx> ahh, must've missed them last time llutz
<MeanEYE> Guest62314: that can be done with export DISPLA=:0 or something like that followed by the command but gksu and gksudo are easier
<det> MeanEYE, I think you mean Guest39811 :)
<MeanEYE> det: sorry :D
<MeanEYE> am trying to be as fast as possible :D
<ruan> how do i make nautilus search for text in the filename instead of typing the whole filename?
<bais> hai
<iuj02> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  iuj02 perceval777 Silicone arag0rn b
<ruan> spam
<bais> :)
<MeanEYE> ruan: Places -> Find file
<ruan> MeanEYE: i mean when i type the file
<ruan> MeanEYE: in a directory
<MeanEYE> you can't
<MeanEYE> not to my knowledge
<ruan> :c
<BluesKaj> howdy
<zesoze> hi...my sda1 disk is been remount in read-only mode when a error occur...but why so many errors occurred in this filesystem?
<ruan> eg. if there is a file, foo - bar.mp3. if i type bar, i want it to be highlighted
<ioeuw> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  ioeuw jaypur WinstonSmith IceClaw perc
<ruan> this is spam
<zesoze> what could be causing this errors?
<bastidrazor> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ruan> they come in to the channel, spam, and leave
<jpds> bastidrazor: Already gone.
<perceval777> #linuxteam-el
<sosaited> Off-topic: Does anyone know a popular/helpful music forum? Preferably where users are familiar with classical music like Mozart to help me identify a song
<ruan> sosaited: offtopic questions are to be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> sosaited: if you know it is offtopic, why are you asking anyway?
<BluesKaj> spammer is probly going thru a south african proxy , otherwise he's try to hide his IP
<BluesKaj> he'd
<ioeuw> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  ioeuw Ejdesgaard e-anima gnugr khamael R
<ioeuw> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  tomoh sabalaba llwp sebner DerKomische a
<ioeuw> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  stasenok Abab_Dude Tigger__ l_r thenewsm
<ioeuw> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  yeats Adremelech Crush_ frotz47 sangho l
<FloodBot3> ioeuw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeanEYE> whao
<sosaited> Because I don't come to any irc channel except Ubuntu and didn't know where else to ask :)
<llutz_> zesoze: run a memtest
<nanospammer2> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  nanospammer2 lsp Ejdesgaard e-
<ruan> ipban them
<kunwon2> Martinp23 here. Christel Dahlskjaer, the female force behind freenode, is on tough times. An old back injury got her addicted to  pharmaceutical pain pills, and now without her daily dosage of oxycontin, she will go through nasty junk sickness, and eventually die. Donate £10 or more today. For just £10, Christel can stay doped up for 3 hours. All donators will get a /pdpc/pillhead cloak. Join #freenode to donate today!  kunwon2 dxman lsp Ejdesgaard e-anima 
<ruan> !ops
<marienz> they're already being klined
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<zesoze> why llutz?
<mneptok> ruan: please stop calling ops about this
<e-anima> lol
<ruan> alright
<llutz_> zesoze: its _one_ pssible reason, if you have frequent fs-errors
<e-anima> and that even with spam check ^^
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a way to get informations about my monitor with a shell command
<zesoze> ok
<Matisse> smth. like  cat /proc/monitor ?
<MeanEYE> Matisse: top
<BluesKaj> that spammer is using different IPs , so it's not easy to block him
<MeanEYE> Matisse: that's the command :D
<bizhengtian> Ha,I'm a new guy.
<yuzodo> welcome
<resno> !hi | bizhengtian
<resno> !hello | bizhengtian
<ruan> hi was removed
<resno> was it really?
<ruan> yeah
<resno> :(
<bizhengtian> I've never used ubuntu.
<MeanEYE> bizhengtian: welcome then :) how may we help you ?
<wingnut2626> !!!! WHY!!!
<ruan> wingnut2626: ?
<bizhengtian> And can I speak Chinese?
<genewitch> Anyone know of a mirror for 32bit chromium-browser adobe Flash? i can't get the page to work right currently
<mneptok> !zh | bizhengtian
<ruan> bizhengtian: there is a chinese support channel for that
<ubottu> bizhengtian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bizhengtian> ?
<ruan> this is the english channel.
<bizhengtian> I don't understand.
<bizhengtian> ...
<bizhengtian> I got it.
<System_Default_1> Rendering issues.
<Matisse> MeanEYE, is that a english language joke?
<bizhengtian> ?
<MeanEYE> Matisse: no, command is called `top`... if will give you the list of processes
<mneptok> MeanEYE: and will tell you nothing about monitors
<MeanEYE> mneptok: you said process monitor?
<MeanEYE> ooh, sorry misunderstood you
<bizhengtian> as a freshman, I'm thinking about what I can do by using ubuntu.
<ruan> there's system monitor(gui) and top(cli)
<mneptok> MeanEYE: and it's 2011. use htop. ;)
<MeanEYE> mneptok: really, damn :D
<MeanEYE> am way behind you guys
<MeanEYE> gah, htop is not installed by default
<MeanEYE> :D
<ruan> well, it's just one sudo apt-get install away :P
<MeanEYE> ruan: true, but why would I when top does the job and I rarely use it
<ThinkT510> bizhengtian: anything you want to use it for specifically?
<genewitch> what is htop, i use top and then press x, z, b.
<MeanEYE> ruan: what's the difference anyway
<Matisse> is there a way to get informations about my CRT with a shell command?
<ruan> MeanEYE: i guess htop is more advanced
<ruan> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<MeanEYE> oh, I can't afford 212kb ;P
<ruan> lol
<llutz_> !info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-3.1 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<llutz_> Matisse: ^^
<bizhengtian> My teacher told me that I can use it for software programming.
<jimbibob1> Upgrade trouble...just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10, but when i restart, i get the GNU GRUB command line interface and some info telling me 'Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. any help?
<bizhengtian> but I don't know where I can start.
<Matisse> llutz, thx
<Matisse> :)
<llutz_> bizhengtian: why do you install an OS first and ask THEN what you can do with it?
<MeanEYE> bizhengtian: ok, ask what you want to know and I'll try to help
<bizhengtian> I wanna try something new.
<genewitch> do i use dpkg to install a .deb, or aptitude
<MeanEYE> llutz_: for the sake of experimenting?
<Yoinx> dpkg
<llutz_> MeanEYE: wihtout a clue what to do? lol
<ThinkT510> llutz_: curiosity is a powerful motivating factor, i came into linux without knowing what i wanted it for
<MeanEYE> llutz_: that's not the point... wandering into unknown is how things get discovered, always always question everything
<mrdeb> how much does the official ubuntu cd cost
<bizhengtian> maybe I should try something by myself first.
<MeanEYE> bizhengtian: contact me in private if you wish
<Yoinx> Yeah, I've always kinda wondered about that... Everything's discovered somehow... But, take alcohol for instance... Someone had to let something sit and ferment... then be like "Hmm, I wonder what this tastes like?"
<MeanEYE> bizhengtian: I'll give you some pointers
<bizhengtian> thank you.
<bizhengtian> see U
<genewitch> how do i fix this error: Xlib:  extension "MIT-SHM" missing on display "localhost:12.0".
<Yoinx> mrdeb http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cds
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: that's how world works. If there were no explorers we wouldnt move much :D
<genewitch> ^when i am running x forwarding
<resno> im having an issue where youtube videos look pink
<Yoinx> Yeah MeanEYE , my point though... Is that not all explorers pull through. Sometimes, when you let something sit long enough to ferment... you don't end up with alcohol, you just end up with things like arsenic. Not all exploration ends well for the explorer.
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: true that, but the point in life is not to never fall down, but rather how fast you get up. If we get scared of failing nothing will be done ever. Anyway this is OT :)
<Yoinx> Yeah it is.
<Guest94669> ubuntu rlz
<MeanEYE> Guest94669: :D glad you realized it :D
<Osmodivs> In a Linux Terminal, how do you move thru the directories? Like, if I am in /usr/loca/cuda/bin and I want to move to /usr/loca, I kind of remember than in MS-DOS you used cd.. or cd/ but this doesent work here
<Fuchs> cd ..
<llutz_> os cd /path
<Fuchs> with a space before the ..
<llutz_> Osmodivs: cd /path
<genewitch> Osmodivs: cd ../.. for your example
<genewitch> Osmodivs: . means "HERE" and .. means "PARENT"
<Osmodivs> Ah, cd ../ works nice
<Yoinx> Ms Dos "cd and dir" linux "cd and ls"
<Yoinx> for the comparison
<ruan> Osmodivs: and you can use tab as autocomplete
<ruan> Osmodivs: but remember that folders are case-sensitive
<Osmodivs> ruan yeah
<genewitch> Osmodivs: cd .. will work for 1 dir up, no slash needed. but say you have /home/moo/dir1/thing1/ and you're in /home/moo/dir2 you can type cd ../dir1/thing1/
<Yoinx> I hate that everything's case sensitive.
<Yoinx> It gets so annoying sometimes
<MeanEYE> Osmodivs: cd is a command in linux (in difference from winblows) so you need to put a space behind it
<mksysb> Has anyone booted 10.10 CD iso in vmware ESX?  I can't get it to boot
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: that's actually a good thing if you ask me but yeah sometimes it gets tricky
<luki1025> hi everyone
<ruan> mksysb: i've installed 10.10 in vmware before
<Osmodivs> Now I know, thx
<jimbibob1> i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 but am given a command line style interface, any way to get to ubuntu from here?
<Yoinx> I've used it in virtualbox mksysb and it worked fine... I can't imagine it would be much different in VMware
<ruan> jimbibob1: startx
<aeon-ltd> jimbibob1: startx
<genewitch> Yoinx: what's mksysb
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: that's why everything is mostly lower case... but I'd rather have case sensitive fs so I can exactly name files I want them to be :D
<Yoinx> Yeah MeanEye... I understand the "why" of the case-sensitivity. it just gets annoying when you accidentally hit shift sometimes. :p
<Yoinx> and "mksysb" was the guy asking the question
<genewitch> pull the key off
<ruan> no, more like if you forget to press shift
<Yoinx> Yeah, or that ruan
<luki1025> how can I return to the upper directory using the cd/.. comand?
<mksysb> Yoinx: More annoying then when you hit 'a' instead of 's' ?
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: hm, true... :) though software should be able to handle that nicely, I mean software can be built to handle that without troubling the user
<suprengr> Is there a graphical front-end for KVM?
<Yoinx> mksysb, the typo from a/s doesnt really matter so much, if it's not the first 2 or 3 letters since I auto-complete anyway
<genewitch> i love how chrome over X-forwarding is so slow it's unusable but the ads still load first. Anyone have any other tips for speeding it up? I have blowfish as the cipher and compression is on
<jimbibob1> ruan: startx gives me 'unknown command'
<mksysb> Has anyone booted the Ubuntu 10.10 iso on vmware recently?  Seriously, I try to boot it and it doesn't work.  I switch to clonezilla or anything else that should be bootable and it works.
<ruan> jimbibob1: strange
<genewitch> jimbibob1: 10.10 ubuntu? not kubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> jimbibob1: try 'xinit'
<MeanEYE> genewitch: did you try writing an issue at code.google.com/p/chromium?
<mrdeb> what happens when a system shuts off power while ubuntu is running. is there corruption?
<genewitch> gnome-session is the standard
<neil_d> i have a raid 1 setup doing something strange here... md0 is used by the system (/var & /home) ...  md1 is a swap partition ... md2 is a data partition ... both drive are in a hot swap caddy... so as a test I removed one (while the system is going)... but only 1/3 (md0) is indicated as having a failed partition ... anyone know why?  I have created a small file on md2
<genewitch> MeanEYE: it's not an issue with chrome it's an issue with x forwarding.
<MeanEYE> genewitch: :/ ok
<Yoinx> Genewitch, I dont use xforwarding... but why would you really need to surf the web over it?
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: it can happen but unlikely. you'll probably have fsck do a check on boot.
<Yoinx> just get the url for whatever you're trying to grab, and wget it over ssh imo
<genewitch> Yoinx: it's something i am doing for cloud use
<MeanEYE> genewitch: maybe they could do something about that... although I doubt it will get any high attention ..
<mrdeb> bastidrazor: so it will boot
<vesper_> after today's update my ubutnu os is showing a starnge problem when ever i open my file brouser it opens all files in totem music player rather than the file brouser
<mrdeb> and if it doesnt boot, what is the next step?
<jimbibob1> its 10.10 ubutunu xinit still gives unknown command the screen i have shows the following: 'GNU GRUB version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<jimbibob1> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions
<vesper_> can anyone help
<vesper_> after today's update my ubutnu os is showing a starnge problem when ever i open my file brouser it opens all files in totem music player rather than the file brouser
<jimbibob1> ubuntu*
<vesper_> ya
<ruan> jimbibob1: you're in a grub recovery console, not ubuntu recovery mode
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: make it do a fsck if the boot fails. my wife has powered my 10.04 box off multiple times and its always booted back
<Yoinx> vesper, check your file associations
<MeanEYE> vesper_: please don't spam, bot might kick you... did you try right clicking and seeing in preferences what is the default program to open file with
<genewitch> jimbibob1: you're not booted into ubuntu yet, grub is a bootloader
<genewitch> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (maverick), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<vesper_> ya
<bastidrazor> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<vesper_> its all the smae as before
<MeanEYE> vesper_: every single file is opened with totem or just media files?
<Bruce_Wayne> Hey guys, is there any way to call a python script automatically when we log in?
<jimbibob1> ruan: ahhh sorry, im new to this where do i go from here, or is this gonna get long winded?
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: you can pretty much put anything in System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: It doesn't work like that.. I don't know why
<neil_d> Bruce_Wayne: yes.  put in the 'startup applications'
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: make sure you set +x (executable) on that script
<ruan> jimbibob1: i think you'll need to boot a livecd and repair grub
<mrdeb> bastidrazor: how do you run the check in root safe mode
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: It is already
<vesper_> @Yoinx: how to check file associations
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: does script has #!/usr/bin/env python as frist line?
<jimbibob1> ruan: thanks, ill give it a go :)
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: It's not my coding.. let me check for that Shebang
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: ok,
<bolky> has empathy some problem to connect to jid from google ?
<llutz_> that fsck-factoid is wrong, "shutdown -F " won't work with ubuntu since years.
<Yoinx> vesper, you can find them in ubuntu tweak if you have it installed.
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: sudo touch /forcefsck   then reboot, afterwards remove /forcefsck
<Matisse> how do I find out which files are added when installing a certain package?  apt-cache <smth.> package  ?
<MeanEYE> llutz_: shutdown does work, just needs sudo
<Yoinx> ...probably the easiest way since it provides them all in a list like windows does.
<llutz_> MeanEYE: shutdown -F won't work
<neil_d> Matisse: you can find out via synaptic.
<Matisse> llutz, read-edid  cant be called by the command read-edid  :)
<mrdeb> remove how
<MeanEYE> llutz_: I don't see -F in flags
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: sudo rm /forcefsck
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: what should I write in the command section?
<llutz_> MeanEYE: thats what i say. it was an option for shutdown, until ubuntu "patched" it
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: python /path/to/script.py
<bastidrazor> mrdeb: those commands will make a file then delete it.  the command 'touch' just makes a file
<Matisse> neil_d, thx
<nerdshell> how to know my current kernel version?
<MeanEYE> llutz_: hm, I always used sudo shutdown now ;D
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  uname -a
<llutz_> !fsck > MeanEYE this factoid is wrong, thats what i said. not more, not less
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrdeb> nerdshell: uname -a
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: thanks ;)
<MeanEYE> llutz_: k k k :D
<jose> holaa
<MeanEYE> jose: hi
<neil_d> i have a raid 1 setup doing something strange here... md0 is used by the system (/var & /home) ...  md1 is a swap partition ... md2 is a data partition ... both drive are in a hot swap caddy... so as a test I removed one (while the system is going)... but only 1/3 (md0) is indicated as having a failed partition ... anyone know why?  I have created a small file on md2
<nerdshell> I can see in wikipedia that the latest kernel is 2.6.37.3, and i have an older one, why update manager didn't notice about that?
<ruan> nerdshell: different distros use different kernel versions
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  the latest kernel from kernel.org is not  always the latest in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  you will proberly find MOST things in ubuntu are not the latest version.
<MeanEYE> nerdshell: it's not wise to install kernels from other repositories than ubuntus because they are tested to ensure stability
<nerdshell> MeanEYE: this is what take so long, no?
<jose> como estas?
<genewitch> neil_d: because you only removed one partition?
<MeanEYE> nerdshell: yeah, ubuntu has to consider business users as well
<genewitch> neil_d: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: I'll be back after reboot.. I presume this will work..
<jose> algien sabe como instalar una tarjeta grafica en ubuntu 8.04?
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: ok ;D
<Daekdroom> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Crash1hd> ugg I canceld a check and now I am no longer able to see the hdd I can see it in the Disk utility but not in gparted help
<neil_d> genewitch: I removed the whole drive, so all partitions on that drive should be failed, I would think.
<mneptok> Crash1hd: run the fsck again
<Yoinx> Yeah nerdshell , if they update to a newer kernel before they've ensured stability... and your home computer crashes, well it sucks. If they do it, and a business shuts down because of crashes... now they'e costing people money. They try to avoid that.
<ilea> can someone yell me a good program for drawing i need a program that is not very complex and can be used with a drawing pen conected to the pc
<jose> gracias
<ilea> tell*
<mneptok> jose: de nada
<Crash1hd> mneptok, fsck.ext4: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e75293c5-0f70-486f-8b0e-c986e82857e7'
<genewitch> neil_d: i don't think you understand how raid works. you took out 1 drive with 1 partition
<Yoinx> You can always compile your own kernel, and run ubuntu on it... But you may experience...odd... behavior. (you can always choose the older kernel in grub though)
<mneptok> Crash1hd: ls /dev/sd*
<mneptok> Crash1hd: what do you see?
<OerHeks> ilea inkscape, gimp
<neil_d> genewitch: I took out 1 drive with 3 partitiions, one in each md0,md1 and md2
<Yoinx> neil, how do they show in your mtab/fstab?
<nerdshell> Yoinx: Yeah, that's the difference between ubuntu and Win updates
<nerdshell> ;)
<Yoinx> maybe they're not all mounted with the same options.
<madsj> I just upgraded to Maverick (10.10), and ssh started requested password for hosts that I should have uploaded a key to
<madsj> what's the trick to get this fixed?
<jiltdil> whay is in some system there is /sda or /hda
<genewitch> neil_d: raid is multiple drives. if you "created a small file" on one of your drives, it's not a raid. you can't control where files go with RAID. There are other ways to do that... (LVM) Raid is redundant. removing one drive shouldn't mess up the others. that's the whole point.
<jiltdil> ??????
<jose> perdona la molestia pero eso se pone en una terminal?
<genewitch> firefox is about 25 times snappier and responsive with x forwarding than chrome. someone make a note.
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> help. while trying to delete some files in memory card which is inside mobile phone giving error - Read only file system. cannot delete.
<jiltdil> Abhijit: what's the trick to get this fixed?
<genewitch> jiltdil: HD is parallel ATA hard drive/cdrom and SD is serial ATA. Generally.
<Abhijit> jiltdil, excuseme? what fix? who are you? what are you talking about?
<Yoinx> abh, remount it without ro.
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: mount it as rw then
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, how?
<jiltdil> Abhijit: actually m copying my question from above but i mistaken by copying other
<jiltdil> sorry
<Yoinx> jil, it depends on the type of drive usually
<Abhijit> I did not mount it as read only. i just plugged it in dalvikarmy
<Abhijit> jiltdil, hmm ok
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: mount --rw ?
<MeanEYE> genewitch: might the fact ff is :D slower than chrome :P
<Yoinx> sda is typically sata, hda is typically pata.
<resno> my adobe flash vids are showing in a pink hue, any ideas?
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: Thanks.. :D It worked just fine..
<resno> on ububtn 10.10
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: np
<genewitch> MeanEYE: not over x forwarding, i can actually use it.
<MeanEYE> genewitch: I know, just sayign :D
<ruan> resno: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<nahuel_> I'm trying to help a friend who was playing with his brand new ubuntu laptop and the desktop stopped working, you end up with just a background image, and nothing else, can access console, he thinks it was the last thing he installed, but doesn't know what it was, and doesn't care if the box needs to be taken back to just-installed condition
<Dr_Willis> 'IDE/Ata' disks started getting called using the /dev/sdXX syntax a few years back.
<jiltdil> genegenewitch:what is diff between parralel and serial ata
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, mount: /dev/sdc already mounted or /media/1234-5678 busy
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Abhijit> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc is already mounted on /media/1234-5678
<neil_d> genewitch: It looks like the mounts are as I expected... md0 and md1 (the swap) are mounted but md2 doesn't appear to be mounted.... I suppose md1 being a swap, if the swap isn't used it wont be noticed that it isn't fully there.
<Dr_Willis> !ata
<nahuel_> is there an easy way to remove everything but fresh-install packages?
<ruan> nahuel_: can he access the desktop with startx?
<Dr_Willis> nahuel_:  you mean revert back to a clean installd system?
<punica> hello, I have a question about the V4L2 interface, how to implement a power line frequency filter for a video device?
<resno> ruan: thanks a ton, i couldnt get that solution on goolge
<Yoinx> hm willis, you're right.. Sorry about that.
<neil_d> genewitch: I will put thing back and try again.
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: umount then first
<jiltdil> !Ata
<nahuel_> ruan: the server is running, it just doesn't work
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: mount /dev/xxx -o rw /mnt
<nahuel_> Dr_Willis: yes, that I mean
<jiltdil> !ATA
<hiexpo> my mplayer totem not playing .wmv files any longer on the net oron the desktop
<Bruce_Wayne> Does anyone know how to set up a cronjob to disconnect & then connect the pppoe connection at specific time?? I just need commands for that
<nahuel_> Dr_Willis: without actually reinstalling, of course
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, if unmounted then while mounting it gives error /media/xxx can not find
<ThinkT510> !codecs | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: how do you connect?
<Daekdroom> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> nahuel_:  not seen a easy way to do it.. proberly doable. but it would be faster to reinstall.
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE: By that network applet
<nahuel_> ruan: Xorg.log doesn't show any errors
<derango> hey, could you tell me how can I start the monitor-management applet from the terminal? i would like to set up a second screen
<nahuel_> I can't find an error log for X
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: paste exactly what you did and output
<Yoinx> Bruce_Wayne,   shouldn't you just be able to setup a cron job to restart your networking service?
<Dr_Willis> derango:  the icon launches -> gnome-display-properties
<derango> Dr_Willis: thank you very much!
<Bruce_Wayne> Yoinx: for that I need a command that will automate the whole process first.. I am not able to find it
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, i first did this umount /media/1234-5678
<Bruce_Wayne> Yoinx, I have set up cron jobs for calling some scripts, back ups and shutdown.. those were pretty easy
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, now i do sudo mount /media/1234-5678 -o rw /mnt
<Abhijit> mount: special device /media/1234-5678 does not exist
<Bruce_Wayne> Yoinx, *root cron*
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: well, making a script is easy... problem is how to connect, pppoeconf does that but I have no idea how it works
<Daekdroom> I can't find the wiki page for uninstalling the fglrx driver.
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE, yeah.. that's the main problem
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: disconnecting should be easy...
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: if i want to acess any computer having ubuntu  in WAN then is this the condition that the that comp have installed openssh-server?
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, i have all the codecsand it has been working fine beforejustnoticed this am getting internal data stream error
<Yoinx> Bruce_Wayne,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:or simply openssh-client?
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: you missed device block name before /media/
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: he needs a cron job to reconnect at specified time :)
<Yoinx> Should be able to use the poff dsl-provider / pon dsl-provider in a simple script I would think
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, oh and if i open the file with smplayer it works
<wzrdsg> I installed linux last night and cannot get wireless working can someone help
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, what is that?
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: pastebin fdisk -l
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE, how?
<jiltdil> if i want to acess any computer having ubuntu  in WAN then is this the condition that the that comp have installed openssh-server or simply openssh-client ?
<vlaar> wzrdsg what kind of wireless card or dongle do you have?
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: check what Yoinx said, I didn't know of those commands
<nahuel_> any way of at least sort the installed packages by installation date?
<Bruce_Wayne> Yoinx, thanks.. that all looks pretty interesting.. i'll go through all of it
<Crash1hd> running sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdc1 but it doesnt see it
<Bruce_Wayne> MeanEYE, thanks.. :D
<wzrdsg> I have a dell studio laptop I think it is a broadcom
<genewitch> jiltdil: the one you want to access needs server, the one you want to use to access it with needs the client.
<Abhijit> dalvikarmy, it dont give any output
<MeanEYE> Bruce_Wayne: no problem... first step is creating script that will restart connection, then I'll help make cron job
<Yoinx> I would think you could do something like 00 00 * * * poff  then 00 01 * * * pon
<jiltdil> genewitch: but i acess my host through my guest but my host has not installed server
<Yoinx> but, I dont have ppoe, so I dunno
<vlaar> wzrdsg would that be a dell studio 1558?
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: have, but my router is keeping the connection alive
<dalvikarmy> Abhijit: gotta go kindergarten, later
<genewitch> jiltdil: pretty sure it's on by default depending on your installer options.
<MeanEYE> Yoinx: I have*
<Abhijit> bye
<wzrdsg> dell studio 15 i would have to flip it over for the exact model
<ThinkT510> hiexpo: sorry, wish i could help more
<haozhonghu> help! my ubuntu can not change brightness, the Fn key works, but not really change the brightness, my laptop is dell inspiron 13z , ubuntu version 10.04
<Yoinx> only thing with that method, is that you would have a minute where the connection was dead...
<jiltdil> genewitch: how to check that my openssh-server has installed or not?
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: is your nick ThinkPad inspired?
<haozhonghu> help! my ubuntu can not change brightness, the Fn key works, but not really change the brightness, my laptop is dell inspiron 13z , ubuntu version 10.04
<Yoinx> you could make a little script, to do it all in the same cron job for less downtime (i would guess)
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: indeed
<wzrdsg> dell studio 1537
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: care to share some experiences with it, am planning on buying a new laptop soon
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: with whole series I mean. A friend scared me with story how quality feels plastic an bad
<jiltdil> genewitch: also when i use virtual box os in NAT mode i cannot acess it through my host while when i use it in bridge mode i easily acess it from my host?
<Dr_Willis> haozhonghu:  #1 check the forums for that exact brand/make. also perhaps try a newer live cd. see if works on 10.10 or 11.04
<haozhonghu> the same problem in ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> haozhonghu:  file a bug report.
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: i have a t40 and t60, my new t510 is fantastic, the t40 and t60 overheat a little quicky, but the t510 stays suprisingly cool, thinkpads have been brilliant for me, my t40 still ticking along 52 days uptime with xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> the forums Might have some tweaks/work arounds if you are lucky haozhonghu
<haozhonghu> thanks Dr_Willis
<haozhonghu> let me check forum again...
<Diverdude> I am making a small sketch, and need to see if people can see what it actually is. Can anybody see what this is supposed to be: http://img217.imageshack.us/f/25471475.png/
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: my friend bought a I don't know which series... anyway, he said plastic cracked, had to take him 2 times for repair... and am shooting for either thinkpad or hp
<vlaar> wzrdsg do you know which particular broadcom it is, cause that model is officially released with an intel 5?00 or a dell wireless card
<MeanEYE> Diverdude: it looks like wing profile :D
<MeanEYE> Diverdude: or trollface ;P
<Diverdude> MeanEYE, hehehe a trollface? :D
<MeanEYE> Diverdude: http://paradoxdgn.com/junk/avatars/trollface.jpg
<oCean> Diverdude: whatever it is, better try #ubuntu-offtpic, not here
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: i'd recommend thinkpad (obvious bias from me) because the ultrabay is swapable (cd/dvd drive or secondary harddrive)
<wzrdsg> I ran a command last night that told me but I can not remember It was a broadcom they make the dell wireless but it will not run off the generic broadcom  driver
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: do they come with ssd, being a programmer I decided on few things I want: good keyboard, gloss-free screen, ssd and 13.3" inch screen (need portability badly)
<Crash1hd> anyone know why my hdd shows up in diskutility but not gparted?
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: yes they do have ssd drives available for purchase in the laptops or seperately
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510: great, thank for info :D
<ThinkT510> MeanEYE: np
<KSHawkEye> Hello, when trying to remove PulseAudio with "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio" it reports that ubuntu-desktop* will be removed as well, is this safe to do? how else can i remove PulseAudio?
<Diverdude> MeanEYE, what if i say its a fish fillet?
<oCean> Diverdude: please stop
<wzrdsg> I did lspci and it says Broadcom BCM4312
<flexo_> hey. first time for everything - i broke apt: http://pastie.org/1666946 - any suggestions?
<MeanEYE> KSHawkEye: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package, it only depends on others though am not sure if it's smart to remove pulseaudio
<MeanEYE> Diverdude: OT:)... don't know
<vlaar> wzrdsg i'm assuming your using lucid. then i would say try install windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Diverdude> MeanEYE, OT ?
<oCean> !ot > Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude, please see my private message
<MeanEYE> !ot | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xen> lol
<xen> hehe
<diogo_79> hi
<flexo_> and i thought before i try to force removing packages through dpkg and make things worse i first ask here :)
<xen> i need some help with the banshee lyrics plugin.
<KSHawkEye> MeanEYE: Thanks, I need to remove it so I can install OSS apparently? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound is what I'm trying to do. So just confirming its okay to proceed?
<MeanEYE> xen: can you be more specific about the question
<vlaar> that particular model is supposed to work with b43.
<Diverdude> xen, a banshee lyrics plugin. What is that supposed to do?
<MeanEYE> KSHawkEye: should be... other packages won't be removed
<wzrdsg> I downloaded a driver from broadcom that is supposed to be for dell specifiic broadcom did make install but I do not know if linux is using that driver or not
<xen> err its like... i installed the plugin and since then banshee will never work.. its like i have to force quit it every time... u want me to send u the error log?
<MeanEYE> xen: was this plugin in ubuntu repository? and do you have banshee ppa installed?
<diogo_79> can anyone tell me how can i change the apperance of netbeans in ubuntu 10.04????, the menu seems strange with ambience theme, i just whant to tell to ubuntu not to apply the ambience theme to that specific apllication(netbeans)
<diogo_79> is this possible?
<vlaar> wzrdsg look in restricted drivers and you can see if it is in use
<MeanEYE> diogo_79: there should be option to set GTK+ appearance
<MeanEYE> diogo_79: option in netbeans that is
<xen> MeanEYE, i just googled the plugin, and downloaded the one that came first...
<wzrdsg> how do I do that
<xen> MeanEYE, its now like even i remove banshee and then try reinstalling it, the error still oersists
<xen> MeanEYE, i'll give u details abt the install.sh file...
<ruan> i recieved a file via bluetooth, where was it stored?
<MeanEYE> xen: plugin might reqire newer version of banshee. you should try adding banshee ppa first
<iamaregee2> @ruan in public folder
<vlaar> system/administration/ hardware drivers .i'm assuming you're using lucid
<ruan> iamaregee2: thanks
<xen> MeanEYE, #!/bin/sh
<xen> PLUGINDIR=`pkg-config --variable=bansheedir banshee-1-core`
<xen> echo "installing to $PLUGINDIR"
<xen> sudo cp Banshee.Lyrics.dll $PLUGINDIR
<xen> echo "done"
<FloodBot3> xen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flexo_> okay. solved it by force removing packages
<xen> zzz floodbot, bloody bots
<MeanEYE> xen: use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu10> hey i get Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<ubuntu10>  'Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)'
<ubuntu10> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<ubuntu10> when i try 2 update
<FloodBot3> ubuntu10: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xen> MeanEYE, yea sorry.... me completely new to the ubuntu communtiy and to xchat tooo :)
<ubuntu10> FloodBot1: wat?
<MeanEYE> xen: no problem, just floodbot :D is agile as ever, :D
<ThinkT510> !enter | ubuntu10
<ubottu> ubuntu10: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oCean> ubuntu10: keep your posts in single line
<xen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579800/
<xen> MeanEYE, http://paste.ubuntu.com/579800/
<ubuntu10> w/e
<ubuntu10> anyway i need help
<xen> yea the bots :@
<oCean> ubuntu10: that attitude is not going to help
<iamaregee2> 6
<ubuntu10> when i try to install kde-full it says i have 2 insert media cd
<d3vlin> howdy, how can I autostart gnome-settings-daemon for a XBMC session? Seems I need to have it running for proper display of programs started from XBMC
<MeanEYE> xen: it's a DLL file?!?!?
<ubuntu10> when i try to install kde-full it says i have 2 insert media cd
<Iszak> How do I via command line connect to a windows box?
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, ok i fixed it was that it had gstreamer installed
<xen> MeanEYE, yea there were two files - a dll and install.sh
<ikonia> Iszak: how would you like to connect ?
<ubuntu10> Iszak try telnet
<MeanEYE> xen: dll files are windows files
<vlaar> wzrdsg have you installed the b43 restriced module? (as reported in restricted drivers
<Savage^> Iszak: what version of windows are you connecting to?
<xen> MeanEYE, i installed by double clicking the install.sh file... :D
<xen> MeanEYE, oops... me the big nooooooooooooooooob
<ThinkT510> hiexpo: well done, glad you fixed it,thanks for reporting back
<wzrdsg> yes but it still does not work
<MeanEYE> xen: am pretty sure banshee comes with lyrics plugin
<andrzej>  /users
<ubuntu10> can somebody please help me!?!?!?
<Iszak> Savage^, ikonia, ubuntu10 err not sure, i think i have a shortcut that's windows share type.
<ThinkT510> !yay | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Glad you made it! :-)
<xen> MeanEYE, any idea how do i fix this
<ikonia> ubuntu10: calm down, that's the actual issue ?
<Izsha> Hi there.  I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop before without problems, but have gone back to Win7 due to program compatibility issues.  However, I have tried installing 10.10 today, and everything is fine except for my wireless.  It says that I am connected, but I can do no web browsing at all.  However, the odd thing is that I was able to download updates during the install, and download...
<Izsha> ...them from the update manager on a different install.  Any ideas?
<vlaar> wzrdsg is the driver in use too?
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, ya it was comflicting with totem gstreamer
<ikonia> Iszak: ok, if you want to access that share you need to "mount" it
<diogo_79> man you are a saver
<ubuntu10> ikonia: when i try to install something like kde-full or try to update it says insert media cd..blahblahblah
<xen> MeanEYE, yea i googled stuffz later on... and found out tat its there in the repository itself
<wzrdsg> it says it is
<diogo_79> thanks a lot
<MeanEYE> xen: did this "plugin" asked for password before installing?
<Iszak> ikonia, okay right I can man that, how do I view my bookmarks to other drives/servers?
<Savage^> iszak what's the shortcut?
<xen> MeanEYE, nope...
<ikonia> ubuntu10: ok, that means the ubuntu CD is currently in the source.list as a repo, remove it, re-run apt-get update then install
<ThinkT510> hiexpo: i'm a vlc man myself, can't stand totem, good work
<MeanEYE> xen: yea it did, anyway, file is somewhere in your system, no clue where...
<Iszak> Savage^, it's just one you create when connecting to a network server.
<ubuntu10> ikonia: how would i do that?
<MeanEYE> xen: problem probably isn't with that plugin but I'd still remove it
<Savage^> well there any many ways to 'connect to a server'
<xen> MeanEYE, damn... i've tried everything to figure this out... :(
<ikonia> Iszak: bookmarks on your windows machine ?
<ubuntu10> ikonia: do i edit my source.list file?
<JernejL_> hi
<ikonia> ubuntu10: are you currently running gnome or kde ?
<Savage^> is it an SMB share?
<Iszak> ikonia, no linux
<MeanEYE> xen: give me the output of whereis Banshee.Lyrics.dll
<ubuntu10> ikonia: currently gnome
<JernejL_> i have a odd problem i can't figure out, how would i.. grep a text file and see if some sequence of lines appears in it?
<ikonia> Iszak: ok, your book marks will be visible when you open the applications that use those book marks, eg: firefox
<Iszak> ikonia, no GUI
<ikonia> ubuntu10: ok, so from the software sources gui you can disable the CD
<JernejL_> like, if "Incoming connection:" shows up twice in sequence
<hiexpo> thinced, yes me to but some of the videos online are wmv so kinda forced to using it
<ikonia> Iszak: then how do you expect to view use your bookmarks ?
<Iszak> ikonia, they've got to be stored somewhere.
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, yes me to but some of the videos online are wmv so kinda forced to using it
<ikonia> Iszak: they are, but how do you expect to use them without a gui
<xen> MeanEYE, the error comes up something like this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/579803/
<ThinkT510> hiexpo: vlc plays wmv fine too
<Iszak> ikonia, I want their details.
<xen> MeanEYE, * haozhonghu (~gavin@125.121.214.84) has left #ubuntu
<xen> * netsjanek (~janek@metroeth-nat34.217.146.194.generacja.pl) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> Iszak: ok, but how do you expect to use them without a gui
<ubuntu10> ikonia: is it in source list though?
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, i know buthow do i configure a pluggin to play with that online
<ikonia> ubuntu10: yes
<MeanEYE> xen: yes, it's that "plugin" that making problems for you
<xen> MeanEYE, the result of whereis - http://paste.ubuntu.com/579806/
<ubuntu10> ikonia: let me check real quick..
<Iszak> ikonia, I expect to use them via the mount command, I just need the details. The situation is I'm not on my desktop PC at work, it's got a GUI, I can SSH into it, I need to SSH into that (covered) then connect to an internal windows share
<DarkWell> hello there
<Crash1hd> ugg I canceld a check and now I am no longer able to see the hdd I can see it in the Disk utility but not in gparted help
<MeanEYE> xen: did you paste that command exactly ?
<ikonia> Iszak: mount won't allow you to use the bookmarks
<MeanEYE> xen: also, you can paste one line :D here
<xen> MeanEYE, yea i knw.... and ya the command is actually the way it is.. :D
<Iszak> ikonia, I know that's why I need to get the details FROM the bookmarks and hence is why I need to know where they are stored.
<ikonia> Iszak: your bookmarks are in your home directory under .mozilla
<xen> MeanEYE, lol... fine
<Savage^> Iszak, you can mount an SMB share using the mount command through ssh, whats the problem?
<Savage^> ahh ok
<ThinkT510> hiexpo: as in through the browser there should be a mozilla-vlc plugin in the repos
<Iszak> Savage^, I need to get the details from a ubuntu bookmark
<Lint01> Savage^, it is broken for some time
<Savage^> yeah they should be in your profile directory in .mozilla
<Izsha> Reposting issue in hopes of a response... forgive the spam.
<Lint01> Iszak, check ~/.gtkbookmars
<vlaar> try lshw -c network and see if it is disabled
<DarkWell> i tried to use usb creator it all seemed to work copying stuff from the .iso to usb.. but when trying to boot up from the usb stick it complaing about casper something on /cdrom
<Izsha> I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop before without problems, but have gone back to Win7 due to program compatibility issues.  However, I have tried installing 10.10 today, and everything is fine except for my wireless.  It says that I am connected, but I can do no web browsing at all.  However, the odd thing is that I was able to download updates during the install, and download them from...
<Izsha> ...the update manager on a different install.  Any ideas?
<DarkWell> i dont have any of this
<Iszak> Lint01, thanks will do.
<xen> MeanEYE, i tried using the whereis command before and deleting the directories after removing banshee using sudo apt-remove
<ubuntu10> ikonia: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntu10> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ThinkT510> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: mozilla-plugin-vlc (source: vlc): multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.4 (maverick), package size 45 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ubuntu10> thats what i get now
<xen> MeanEYE, but still of no use :(
<DarkWell> is the startupscript frong an need to be edited before attemtping to boot up from usb ?
<ikonia> ubuntu10: because you already have a package manager window/gui open, close it, then redo it
<DarkWell> frong = wrong
<ubuntu10> ikonia: i did killall apt-get though.. :/
<ikonia> ubuntu10: so ? you already have a package manager window OR gui open, close it
<theos> hi! what can be the reason that irc and messengers are working but i cant open any website in firefox?
<vlaar> wzrdsg try "lshw -c network" and see if the card is disabled
<MeanEYE> xen: #!/bin/bash
<MeanEYE> PLUGINDIR=`pkg-config --variable=bansheedir banshee-1-core`
<MeanEYE> sudo rm $PLUGINDIR/Banshee.Lyrics.dll
<ruan> ubuntu10: resource temporarily unavailable..
<ruan> ubuntu10: if all else fails, restart
<MeanEYE> xen: :/ sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/579808/
<MeanEYE> that
<ubuntu10> k rebooting
<MeanEYE> xen: save that to test.sh and then bash test.sh
<Savage^> theos: are you able to ping google.com?
<theos> Savage^, no i cant ping :(
<wzrdsg> yes it is
<Savage^> well obviously you can ping your IRC server
<Savage^> might be a DNS issue
<wzrdsg> Yes it is disabled
<influx6> wel finaly awesome to be in here
<ubuntu10> ruan: rebooting worked!! lazyness ftw :D
<ruan> ubuntu10: lol
<Savage^> theos can you ping 74.125.77.99 ?
<xen> MeanEYE, kk give me a minute
<vlaar> wzrdsg then your driver isn't properly loaded(or installed). you might try reinstalling the driver
<theos> Savage^, yes
<wzrdsg> how
<ccvvcc> how can i use \n in grep example grep "line1\nline2" file
<Savage^> then it's most definitely a DNS issue
<MeanEYE> xen: np :D
<theos> Savage^, what can i do? or what is dns issue?
<influx6> come to think of it,how do mount a cd drive if only the ubuntu base system was the only thing installed
<ruan> theos: yep, DNS. dns converts names to IP addresses.
<KSHawkEye> Is there any way to brush up on my linux commandline commands? I'm fresh to Ubuntu and am using the server and I'
<Savage^> theos: what is the output of 'host www.google.com' ?
<Iszak> Lint01, Savage^, ikonia great thanks! now I've gotten my bookmarks how do I mount this smb network drive?
<KSHawkEye> m used to the desktop
<MeanEYE> KSHawkEye: to do what?
<ThinkT510> !terminal | KSHawkEye
<ubottu> KSHawkEye: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Savage^> Iszak: google it man ;)
<Izsha> I'd like to know the answer to theos's question too.  I'm having an internet issue as well, but I can't ping things.
<m1nt_user> :D
<meltingwax> is there a guide somewhere for upgrading ubuntu server from an older release to 10.10?
<xen> MeanEYE, thnxx a million man... u are a proooooooooooo.... May GOD Bless you... it worked...
<Savage^> izsha: can or cant?
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: distro-upgrade
<MeanEYE> xen: :D no problem :D
<proper> join
<Izsha> Savage^: Can't, but I'm getting desperate to try anything.
<m1nt_user> is there a way to change my ubuntu10.10 2 m1nt 8?
<MeanEYE> xen: check if you already have that plugin installed
<proper> hello
<proper> anyone read me
<vlaar> wzrdsg in restricted drivers try "disable driver" and after that delete. then reboot. then reinstall afterwards reboot again. (installing wireless sucks i know)
<MeanEYE> proper: yeah, ask :D
<m1nt_user> proper loud and clear
<xen> MeanEYE, yea... m going to the synaptics package manager to check co
<xen> MeanEYE, //so
<ActionParsnip> m1nt_user: install mint and you will get it
<wzrdsg> I will try that thanks
<ActionParsnip> proper: hi
<linux_m1nt_user> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<ruan> durrr lol
<proper> hello
<ActionParsnip> linux_m1nt_user: mint isnt supported here so you will be supported in the mint channels
<vlaar> np
<linux_m1nt_user> ActionParsnip: i don't care, go away!
<DJones> !mint | linux_m1nt_user
<ubottu> linux_m1nt_user: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<influx6> MeanEYE: wanted to know how to install everything else if only the linux base system was installed ,especially mounting dvd/external dvd drives
<proper> anyone read me
<meltingwax> MeanEYE: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> linux_m1nt_user: ot gonna happen til the rugby is over
<wzrdsg> how do I delete it
<linux_m1nt_user> DJClean: stfu about it
<ruan> proper: yes
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: sorry, told you the wrong command... the right one is do-release-upgrade
<linux_m1nt_user> !mint | DJClean
<ubottu> DJClean: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linux_m1nt_user> !attitude | DJClean
<ubottu> DJClean: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<meltingwax> MeanEYE: thanks
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: though you might need to sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<proper> am not able to install bioperl on my ubuntu machine
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: :D np, try with just command
<vlaar> wzrdsg by right clicking and click delete or otherwise in synaptic search for b43
<ActionParsnip> proper: what happens when you try?
<ruan> !derp | linux_m1nt_user
<proper> clear clear
<MeanEYE> influx6: what?
<xen> MeanEYE, everything working just the perfect now.... thnxx a lot man... :)
<linux_m1nt_user> !attitude | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MeanEYE> xen: no problemo :D ... have fun!
<meltingwax> MeanEYE: lsb_release verified i'm on 10.04, but do-release-upgrade says there is no new release
<proper> hello actio*
<wzrdsg> ok
<xen> MeanEYE, ty and have a nice day... :)
<influx6> mount a internal or external dvd to install extra packages within linux base system
<ActionParsnip> linux_m1nt_user: I'm aware of the rules
<ActionParsnip> linux_m1nt_user: you clearly arent
<linux_m1nt_user> ActionParsnip: you don't seem like it
<ActionParsnip> !botabuse | linux_m1nt_user
<ubottu> linux_m1nt_user: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<linux_m1nt_user> !ass | ActionParsnip
<influx6> MeanEYE: mount a dvd drive inner or external in ubuntu base system
<ActionParsnip> linux_m1nt_user: i've been coming in here for a long long time
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: might be the problem since 10.04 is LTS so upgrade will work only for next LTS, let me get a way for you to check that
<MeanEYE> xen: :D thank you
<linux_m1nt_user> ActionParsnip: +ignored
<MeanEYE> influx6: moment
<ActionParsnip> !ops | linux_m1nt_user trolling
<ubottu> linux_m1nt_user trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ThinkT510> linux_m1nt_user: have you tried asking in #mint?
 * ActionParsnip waves to linux_m1nt_user
<influx6> MeanEYE: sure thing
<llutz_> influx6: apt-cdrom add
<theos> Savage^, ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<ActionParsnip> proper: what happens when you try to install the app?
<[TK]D-Fender> BAI BAI
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: ok, in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file Prompt is lts should be normal
<wzrdsg> I used synaptic and removed it
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: once you change it back to normal, then do a release upgrade command
<wzrdsg> do I have to restart still
<MeanEYE> influx6: can you repeat now?
<mrdeb> the LTS cd is not available from the ubuntu shop?
<Izsha> 10.04 is LL and 10.10 is MM, right?
<m1nt> :D
<MeanEYE> Izsha: yes
<ruan> Izsha: yea
<meltingwax> MeanEYE: sweet, it seems to be able to start crunching now. thanks
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<ruan> Izsha: lucid & maverick
<MeanEYE> mrdeb: you can always download iso :D
<MeanEYE> meltingwax: no problemo :D
 * m1nt waves to ActionParsnip 
<ActionParsnip> thanks ikonia
<MeanEYE> !help > MeanEYE
<ubottu> MeanEYE, please see my private message
<Izsha> Savage^:  Are you still here?
<Abhijit_> i just pressed some random key stroke accidentally and then laptop screen goes blank. but computer was on. i need to forcefully restart! :-( #strange
<ActionParsnip> proper: pleasae reply in here. I don't support in PM
<mrdeb> MeanEYE: is there a way to imprint a pretty lable on it though
<vlaar> after removing you have to reboot
<ruan> Abhijit_: sounds like a suspend key
<wzrdsg> vlarr: ok thanks
<DarkWell> +
<MeanEYE> mrdeb: let me check something...
<Abhijit> ruan, may be
<Savage^> Izsha, yes?
<ruan> Abhijit: is there any wake up key on your keyboard? or sleep?
<Izsha> Savage^:  To theos's question, if it was a DNS issue, how would you go about solving that?
<mrdeb> does lightscribe burn professional label to the front of the cd?
<Abhijit> ruan, it is there but i hurried and restarted!
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: thats what the technology is for, yes
<Savage^> im not sure, actually
<llutz_> mrdeb: no, just kind of strange graphics on special media
<MeanEYE> mrdeb: yeah seems there are no 10.04 disks
<Savage^> i would hit google
<theos> what to do if its a dns issue? and you cant open google :D
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<ruan> theos: you can access the internet but only ip addresses
<theos> oh. :(
<person> Hey, where are desktop shortcuts stored? For example, when an application runs it automatically creates a shortcut, and I want to delete it every time this occurs.
<mrdeb> does lightscribe burn to the label side or data side?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  I'm unable to ping anything.
<ruan> theos: you'll need to fix DNS
<theos> ruan, how to do that?
<MeanEYE> person: /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: not even IP addresses? Not even your routers internal IP?
<ruan> theos: i havent got much experience with this, but i could suggest reinstalling network manager
<ActionParsnip> ruan: if  user cannot ping the internal IP of the router its not DNS
<person> Not in $HOME/Desktop ?
<ruan> ActionParsnip: hmm
<MeanEYE> mrdeb: other side, but you need a special disk
<theos> Izsha, open terminal and type "ping -c 2 8.8.8.8"
<MeanEYE> person: well, which shortcut are you refering to, if it's on desktop then yes, ~/Desktop but if it's applications menu then it's there
<theos> ruan, my network manager doesnt work. :D i use wicd
<person> I see, thanks.
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  I didn't do an indepth testing of what I could ping, I'm currently on a Win7 installation because there wasn't much I could do on 10.10 with no internet, but I was able to access my router's admin page, even though it did not acknowledge that I was connected to it from the attached devices table.
<MeanEYE> person: no problem
<theos> ah the applet doesnt work soz
<hiexpo> ThinkT510, so the vlc pluggin will play the windows media player
<theos> should i reinstall network manager?
<vlaar> wzrdsg before reinstalling check if b43 shows op in additional drivers
<ruan> theos: you could try reinstalling wicd
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: in ubuntu try to ping your routers internal IP (most home grade stuff uses 192.168.0.1). You should also head into device manager and disable power management on the network devices as well as disable the ability for the network devices to wake up the PC
<ThinkT510> hiexpo: i assume so yes
<ruan> theos: do you have a router?
<wzrdsg> how
<theos> ruan, i have a modem
<hiexpo> k
<gumus> hi all
<keithclark> I am trying to share a printer over my local network and am having issues.  I have made it shareable on the host machine, but when I try to print from a remote machine I get a Authentication window and I cannot seem to be able to get past that point.
<MeanEYE> gumus: :D hi... do ask :D
<theos> can it be the isp side problem too?
<vlaar> wzrdsg after uninstalling check if b43 is properly deleted by looking at /system/administration/additional drivers
<MeanEYE> keithclark: my guess is to enable guest printing
<gumus> meanEYE: :D ok. question is coming... How can I remove the embedded subtitle in Mplayer?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Do you have any recommendations on what to do afterwards?
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: run:   sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     use the same password as the login password and you can now authenticate as the user (obviously tell the OS to remember it)
<gumus> i am setting a different subtitle but the first one still appears,
<MeanEYE> gumus: if it's embeded in video, you can't...
<vlaar> wsrdsg if it is additional drivers will ask you to install b43
<theos> :)
<wzrdsg> I have two broadcom drivers available
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, on which machine?
<gumus> MeanEYE: well , i don't have any idea whether it's embedded or not , but it has a text file in the same folder
<MeanEYE> gumus: try moving that text file and then playing a video
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: run:  sudo lshw -C network > ~/Desktop/data.txt    copy the file to your NTFS partition (as windows is too limited and cannot read or write ext4) and pastebin the text and give us the link
<MeanEYE> gumus: what's the extension of video file?
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: on the print server side
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: this will make an account you can authenticate as
<gumus> MeanEye: yes i did it. but subtitle is still there, so there's nothing much to do i guess?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Does it matter if I run this from the LiveCD?  I am able to connect to the wireless, but unable to browse there as well.
<theos> thanks all, i should reconnect to the internet
<lhr> how to use the BT?
<ruan> lhr: bittorrent applications?
<ActionParsnip> lhr: what is BT?
<Abhijit> !backtrack | lhr
<ubottu> lhr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, nope, still not printing.  Who would have thought such a simple thing as printer sharing can be so difficult?
<lhr> yes
<hiexpo> !backtrack-linux
<MeanEYE> gumus: sorry nope... one suggestion is to make subtitles have black border so the real ones are easier to read, but other than that... nothing really
<ActionParsnip> lhr: WHICH?
<ruan> lhr: backtrack or bittorrent?
<vlaar> wzrdsg in explanation of b43 driver. bcm4312 is probably named as a supported card
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip: bluetooth? :D
<gumus> MeanEYE : ehehe neat trick :D
<ActionParsnip> lhr: you were given 3 options. Yes is not an intelligent reply
<MeanEYE> gumus: jsut an idea :P
<gumus> MeanEye: ok then , thanks :D
<MeanEYE> np
<lhr> which  bittorrent applications is better or fast?
<wzrdsg> one says bcm4312 the other bcm43112-
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<ruan> !torrent | lhr
<ubottu> lhr: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> lhr: none and all
<Izsha> I'll brb.
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, but I don't run xp anywhere
<ActionParsnip> lhr: each has different abilities
<ruan> lhr: try everything and see what works best for you.
<ruan> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zengxin> MNM
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: i see then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<vlaar> wzrdsg it's probably the first one
<wzrdsg> ok
<lhr> ruan:bittorrent!!
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, yup, done that.  Bug report time?
<Abhijit> lhr, try tranmission and deluge and dicide yourself which works best for you
<ruan> lhr: torrent = bittorrent
<ActionParsnip> lhr: earlier, how you replied was the eqquvlent of:  "Do you want coffee, tea or beer?"  your reply "yes"
<ruan> lol
<vlaar> wzrdsg you could use this for reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> lhr: torrent is the protocol, Ubuntu ships with transmission which is a fine client. Give it a go
<wzrdsg> what was that command to see if it is enable
<ruan> lhr: i'd suggest qbittorrent or transmission
<lhr> I see
<ActionParsnip> lhr: bittorrent is a torrent client and is available in Ubuntu also
<lhr> thanks
<vlaar> wzrdsg lshw -c network
<Waatan> how to make a chat room?
<ActionParsnip> !info bittorrent | lhr
<ubottu> lhr: bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ruan> Waatan: just join a chat room and it makes it for you
<Waatan> join JO
<vlaar> wzrdsg you might need to restart after installing
<ruan> Waatan: with # of course
<Waatan> #join JO
<wzrdsg> still disabled will try restart
<ruan> Waatan: /join #JO
<DJones> Waatan: "/join channelname"
<Waatan> thanks
<vlaar> wzrdsg after restart try "sudo modprobe b43"
<vlaar> wzrdsg it still isn't working of course
<ruan> of course, nobody will be in the room until you tell people about it
<cosmo> hmmmm have one site that uses flash video that has white flashing blocks when full screen, but it seems to be only that site, guess it's just bad coding on their site because every other flash site doesnt seem to have the same problem
<vlaar> wzrdsg *if it stull isn't working i meant
<ActionParsnip> cosmo: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash    and I can check you are ok
<rdw200169> regooDjDjDjaDjadhkgoscldRacgoody-gdrunk
<jotbe> hi all. i accidentally deleted my live-partitions with gparted and (i think) i was able to restore them using testdisk (lvm with luks/dm-crypt). problem is that i cannot activate the decrypted drives anymore using vgchange -ay. i don't have any further ideas how to solve the problem. can anyone help, please? :)
<wzrdsg> vlaan: modprobe shows nothing
<vlaar> wzrdsg that's normal modprobe is used to initialize the driver
<MeanEYE> jotbe: did you write your ecryptfs keys?
<wzrdsg> vlaar: ok lshw says network:1 disabled still
<MeanEYE> jotbe: do you know them, to be more precise
<bob__> I entered: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernal-server but got E: nfs-kernal-server not found
<vlaar> wzrdsg what driver does lshw give the wireless network
<MeanEYE> bob__: it's kernel instead of kernal :D
<jotbe> MeanEye: i can decrypt the drive if you mean this. :)
<bob__> MeanEye: thanks
<MeanEYE> bob__: np :D
<MeanEYE> jotbe: hm, what's the problem then
<MeanEYE> ?
<ActionParsnip> bob__: use tab to complete package names ;)
<Izsha> ActionParsnip: Back.
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: cool
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Where do you want me to post the .txt?
<Crash1hd> it seems the disk utility check seems to think it has a few bad sectors on all my drives? is there another way of checking for bad sectors?
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: http://pastebin.com
<wzrdsg> I think i was reading this wrong network:0 description wireless interface does not say disabled network:1 say disabled
<ikonia> Crash1hd: why do you want to check, a tool has already told you, you have a problem
<middle> Hey, i have a wierd issue with my Ubuntu 10.10 PC. I installed a patch for a wireless driver and now my PC crashes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1706111 Anyone have any ideas on how to remove the patch?
<ikonia> middle: how did you apply the patch
<Crash1hd> ikonia, well when it says that every drive on the system 4 physical drives have bad sectors I find that suspicious
<Izsha> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/sZi31sMG
<Crash1hd> ikonia, specially when a few of them are less then a year old
<jotbe> MeanEye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579819/
<wzrdsg> I will have to finish this later I have some things to do
<middle> ikonia: THis is the thread that explains teh patch, it is odd because it works on my laptop but not the PC, mayube it is an issue with the PC beign 64 bit?
<wzrdsg> thanks for the hellp
<ikonia> Crash1hd: each disk vendor normally has a specific utility for checking "their" disk, try them
<middle> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1628520
<Duesentrieb_> hi all! i'm having trouble compiling a wifi driver module on ubuntu 10.10. make install sais "no rule to make target kernel/bounds.c".  this is with 2.6.35-27-generic. with 35-24 it worked...
<tim167_> hello, how do I make it so that when my computer goes in stand-by, that I don't have to type my password each time to log back in?
<vlaar> wzrdsg sure, np this might help -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Crash1hd> ikonia, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: ok so its an RTL8191SEvB     You can use that to find guides. I suggest you use a wired connection and get fully updated. Updates fix a lot
<Duesentrieb_> any  idea? what does the error actually imply?
<ikonia> middle: I'm not reading a thread, if I wanted to read threads, I'd help on the forum, just a summary of how you applied the patch
<MeanEYE> is there a way to enable mouse scroll in irssi :D
<Duesentrieb_> what am i missing?
<alma> Very weird problem here, ubuntu 10.10 install, worked fine, suddenly can no longer mount audio cd's.. dta cds work fine, dvd's work fine, but audio CD's completely fail to mount.. Any idea as to why?
<MeanEYE> jotbe: am not experience with ecryptfs :/ sorry, maybe someone else can help
<alma> Ah, and its a dual install, windows can mount audio cd's iwthout problem..
<jotbe> MeanEye: thx :)
<MeanEYE> jotbe: sorry I couldn't be of any help
<gzor> hi guys. is it possible to set up a xephyr multiseat station on the new gdm (2.30.5)? I used this howto:
<gzor> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Multiseat_Configuration/Xephyr
<middle> ikonia: I downloaded compat-wireless*.tar.bz2 and a patch for the issue i was having, then used make to install it
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: is the system a branded PC or a laptop?
<ikonia> middle: ok, so to remove the patch you need to rebuild the module without the patch from a clean source
<BajK> Does Kopete also support Webcam in Skype protocol or only for Yahoo?
<davide> Hi, I am trying to change the boot order in grub2... I have edited /etc/default/grub and changed grub_default to the menu entry I want, saved the file and ran sudo update-grub.  This has not worked can anyone help?  I'm running 10.04
<ActionParsnip> BajK: skype is a proprietary protocol so i very much doubt you will get webcam with skype
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Toshiba laptop.  The odd thing is that I have installed Ubuntu before and it worked without issue.  I'm stumped that it doesn't work now.
<Visuex> BajK,  Skype is finicky with sound and webcams
<MeanEYE> BajK: am surprised it supports skype at all... since they are secretive about their protocol
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: what model laptop?
<middle> ikonia: I wasn't using compat-wireless.. before so is there anyway to just remove all traces of it? including the patch?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Satellite L505D-GS6000
<Visuex> Skype supports a public API but that is as close as you can get to their protocol
<ikonia> middle: you just need to remove the module it loads
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | davide
<ubottu> davide: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ledbettj> cd ~
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: have you got the Ubuntu fully updated using a wired connection?
<ledbettj> oops :)
<MeanEYE> ledbettj: /home :P
<MeanEYE> ledbettj: want me to simulate terminal ?
<ledbettj> haha thanks
<BajK> MeanEYE: is there a linux skype client? officla one?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  I tried fully updating it after a fresh install, and tried selecting the "download updates during install." option from the CD too.  Neither helped.  ><
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: so the OS is up to date now?
<MeanEYE> BajK: yes, but it's old and ugly...
<MeanEYE> BajK: they update once a year maybe
<ThinkT510> !skype | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<middle> ikonia: So to remove the module jsut reinstall compat.. with out the patch?
<davide> ThinkT510, but I haven't lost grub... I'm just trying to edit the boot order
<middle> ikonia: But what if the compat is teh issue
<MeanEYE> ThinkT510 master of factoids :D
<MeanEYE> strikes back
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  I erased the Ubuntu installation with a fresh Win7 installation because I was unable to get online from the Ubuntu install to look for help.
<BluesKaj> what's the command for identifying attacned devices like video monitors and speakers etc .lshw -C IDs the pcis that the devices are connected to but that's all.
<ikonia> middle: what do you mean what ifd compat is the issue, you've just said it IS the issue, you applied a patch and it won't work, so you rebuild it without the patch
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: try:   sudo rmmod r8192se_pci && sleep 2 && sudo modprobe r8192se_pci
<middle> ikonia: Rebuild what though?
<BluesKaj> attacned=attached
<Sna4x8> Is there any way to make the right mouse button paste instead of the middle one?
<ThinkT510> davide: the second link helps you, the files you want to edit are under /etc/grub.d/ then issue a grub-update
<ikonia> middle: compat
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  What does that command do?  Or rather, would I see a result from using the LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: it removes the driver module for the wireless, waits, then reloads it
<phet> hi
<MeanEYE> phet: hi
<phet> is xubuntu really faster than ubuntu?
<middle> ikonia: What i was wondering is that i was previously not using compat, so i installed compat+a patch so rebuilding compat would just remove the patch, but compat itslef may be the issue...
<davide> ThinkT510, ok let me check it out... thanks
<MeanEYE> phet: should be, it's lighter
<ThinkT510> davide: np
<ikonia> middle: a.) why did you install compat from source when it's in the ubuntu repos b.) why did you install it for no reason c.) I've told you how to remove it
<JaymesK> Hey. I'm having trouble trying to startup an Ubuntu live USB stick. It seems to drop me to a busybox system.
<Lint01> phet, not exactly, linux is slow not because of DA
<bob__> MeanEYE: it worked fine when I spelled kernel correctly
<MeanEYE> Lint01: linux is slow?
<ActionParsnip> phet: its not much lighter these days. Lubuntu is much lighter :)
<MeanEYE> bob__: :D ya I know...
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  I'll be back in a few again.
<Jasonn> JaymesK: any reason you want to go to the live CD, other than the reason of trying Ubuntu (live CD doesnt have full potential of ubuntu)???
<JaymesK> Jasonn: Instaling it.
<Neo_> hi all
<Jasonn> JaymesK: does your computer have a cd drive?
<JaymesK> Jasonn: It doesn't. I'm using a USB drive.
<Jasonn> JaymesK: Try downloading the "Alternative CD" Its made for people who have issues such as this
<Jasonn> !alternative | JaymesK
<ubottu> JaymesK: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<middle> ikonia: I was following a guide, that complied from source... im still not clear on how i remove the packge :S
<ikonia> middle: do you know what compat actually builds ?
<ikonia> middle: and a.) why did you install compat b.) what where you using before hand c.) why did you install it from source when it's in the ubuntu repos
<phet> ActionParsnip: is Lubuntu easy to install?
<Jasonn> phet: the same as Ubuntu, just its not supported by cannonical
<ActionParsnip> phet: it has less of the stuff ubuntu has but its super slick. Its as easy to install as the others though
<phet> why?
<middle> ikonia: just had an issue with some software, and someone had posted a solution to fix the issue, it worked on my laptop, so i tried it on my PC as well, i was just following a guide.
<phet> I need a light linux because I am virtualizing it :/
<ActionParsnip> phet: its been requested and is soooo close :(
<phet> maybe I will try lubuntu
<Jasonn> phet: Its made by other people,
<phet> is lubuntu easy to use?
<Jasonn> phet: If you want a more-supported linux distro, try Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> phet: install minimal ISO then install the lxde package and you will have a super light OS which is fully supported
<ikonia> middle: then you should (in future) try to understand what you're doing before doing it, b.) check the ubuntu repos for software beforing installing from source c.) not blindly install things
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: you can get an LXDE based ubuntu suported here using minimal iso and installing lxde ;)
<dagnachewa> hi all
<Swannie> Hi guys, I want to install mod_wsgi (sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi) but I wanted to install Python3, which I do not need, nor want - any ideas?
<phet> sorry what is LXDE?
<dagnachewa> anyone here knows amharic ?
<ruan> !lxde
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Hmm, true that, but since he is asking how hard something is to install, im guessing he has little to no linux knowledge
<sven_oostenbrink> apt-get install chromium-browser gives me http://pastebin.com/UDtGRRC1   Any know current problem with the ubuntu repository servers??
<middle> ikonia: I have learnt my lesson! The only reason i got confused here is that it worked perfectly on my laptop first... anyways lesson learnt, How does one remove the package though??
<dagnachewa> anyone here ethiopian origin ?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: true
<MeanEYE> Swannie: let me check if py3 is required
<ruan> !info lxcd
<ubottu> Package lxcd does not exist in maverick
<ruan> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ikonia> middle: the package installas a module, remove the module
<Jasonn> sven_oostenbrink: Try the Ubuntu Software Center
<ActionParsnip> phet: its a desktop environment which uses a lot less resources than the default gnome which is used by ubuntu
<phet> ActionParsnip: the one used by lubuntu?
<sven_oostenbrink> Jasonn: which is... where? you mean by browser?
<middle> ikonia: How do i do that though?
<ikonia> middle: just remover it
<Jasonn> sven_oostenbrink: what distro are you using?
<ActionParsnip> phet: yes Lubuntu uses lxde by default, ubuntu uses gnome (not light) and KUbuntu uses KDE (not light)
<davide> ThinkT510, you know it's as if when I make the changes and then run sudo update-grub it does not apply them.  when running that command it successfully updates /boot/grub/menu.lst.  But isn't that file inherent to grub legacy?
<ikonia> middle: "remove" it, sorry
<sven_oostenbrink> Jasonn: Ubuntu 10.10 (Mexico, spansih version)
<MeanEYE> Swannie: libpython3.1 is required for instalation so you can't avoid it...
<middle> ikonia: What so just delete the files that i complied from? or do i need to try to find where the module was installed?
<ActionParsnip> phet: in Linux you get choice, in Windows you get the desktop with zero choice
<phet> ActionParsnip: I am downloading lubuntu
<ikonia> middle: no, the files you compiled from are nothing, when you do "make install" it installs the compiled object into a place you set when you built it, find it, remove it
<phet> lets see
<middle> ikonia: Thanks!
<ThinkT510> davide: /boot/grub/grub.conf is used to configure grub2, but it's advised not to edit it directly
<sven_oostenbrink> on another issue.. Anybody knows why Ubuntu 10.10 may suddenly, without any changes fail to mount *audio* cd's? data cd's and dvd's work fine, which makes it all the weirder.. Its a dual install, and windows will read audio CD's without problem..
<Swannie> MeanEYE: OK, thanks, was wondering with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mod-wsgi/+bug/672901
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 672901 in mod-wsgi (Ubuntu) "libapache2-mod-wsgi v 3.2-2 attempt to install python3" [Medium,New]
<Jasonn> sven_oostenbrink: si vas al menu de applicasiones, vas a ver en el icono tersero de abajo que dice algo como ubuntu software center si entras alli, vas a encontrar bastanted cosas que son facileas de installar - si prefieres ayuda en espanol, tipea: /join #ubuntu-es
<ThinkT510> davide: that's why you should edit the files under /etc/grub.d/ because those files are used to generate /boot/grub/grub.conf
<cgcardona> I am wanting to set to “All” the value of the “AllowOverride” directive applying to the directory where a copy of Magento has been installed. The only problem is i don't know what file to do that from. I tired /etc/apache2/apache2.conf but it didn't seem to work. Any insight?
<Jasonn> sven_oostenbrink: no te devo ayudar en espanol aqui :S
<davide> I think it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sven_oostenbrink> Jasonn: you may just help me in english, please :)
<davide> ThinkT510, I'm not sure how to edit them...
<llutz_> sven_oostenbrink: usually you don't mount audio-cd, play them
<davide> brb
<DavideN900> thinkT510 this also davide, I'm restarting
<ActionParsnip> Davide: you dont edit grub.cfg
<Jasonn> sven_oostenbrink: Well, you go to applications > Ubuntu Software Center > Search
<MeanEYE> Swannie: py3 doesn't do anythign and it's not that big so I just stuck with it...
<sven_oostenbrink> llutz_: I know , doh, but if linux cant mount the CD, it cant play it.. which is the very base of the problem
<Swannie> MeanEYE: yeah, oh well. thanks :-)
<MeanEYE> Swannie: np... :D
<llutz_> sven_oostenbrink:it can, just use a player like vlc and play
<middle> ikonia: I think i worked out that 'sudo make uninstall' from the source package directory, did it....
<ikonia> middle: that doesn't always work, it depends on a lot of things, make sure it did work
<middle> ikonia: Not sure how to test it though?
<donnib> anyone using qbittorrent in ubuntu with label ?
<ruan> donnib: label?
<sven_oostenbrink> llutz_: no, because the CD can not be mounted, so it won't play.... As far as VLC is concerned, there is no CD...
<donnib> i was used to use labels in uTorrent and give a label Mybooks\misc
<ikonia> middle: do what I told you, read what it build, read where it installs it and check it's gone
<middle> k thanks
<Jasonn> !anyone | donnib
<ubottu> donnib: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ruan> !info gmount-iso
<ubottu> Package gmount-iso does not exist in maverick
<ruan> !info gmount
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in maverick
<donnib> ruan: yes labels, so you can give downloads labels so they get appended when download is done so you can sort stuff
<ThinkT510> !info gmountiso | ruan
<ubottu> ruan: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dagnachewa> please I am trying to contact someone from rwanda or ethiopia to spread linux , anyone here from ethiopia or rwanda ?
<ruan> ah.. its gmount-iso in my menu >_>
<ikonia> dagnachewa: that's nothing to do with this channel, we only do ubuntu support here
<ruan> ubuntu ^technical support..
<yuzodo> dagnachewa, check my PM
<ilter> Hello. I've just installed ubuntu-netbook-10.10. Could you say how can i create a password for root?
<MeanEYE> isn't that paradoxic? comming to linux channel and asking for people from somewhere in order to try and spread linux there?
<ikonia> ilter: you dont need to
<ikonia> !sudo | its_me_gb
<ubottu> its_me_gb: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> oops
<Krabbe> ilon you cannot, you have to use sudp
<ikonia> !sudo | ilter
<ubottu> ilter: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Krabbe> *** sudo
<ikonia> Krabbe: pardon ?
<ruan> ilter: root is inaccessible by default
<nit-wit> ilter, you did when you installed
<ikonia> ah
<ruan> ilter: sudo gives root privileges
<Krabbe> ikonia o_O?
<tim167_> hi, how can i play a video file with "video/x-gst-fourcc-m2v1 decoder" ???
<ikonia> Krabbe: don't worry, I saw the mistake, I understand now
<ActionParsnip> ilter: just use:   sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> tim167_:  try vlc and mplayer with the proper codecs (w32codecs)
<ilter> ikonia: Thank you, i jknow sudo. But unfortunately i can't chmod for a file by "sudo chmod ..".
<Krabbe> ilter what file is it and where?
<ActionParsnip> ilter: yes, thats how you would chmod a file which isnt yours
<Dr_Willis> i use sudo chmod ... all the time..
<ikonia> ilter: what is the exact comment you are using
<tim167_> thanks Dr_Willis, it's a Apple video though, i'll try...
<Krabbe> tim167_ a MOV file? VLC should play it anyways.
<Dr_Willis> tim167_:  if vlc cant play it...  its proberly got some nasty DRM on it
<ActionParsnip> tim167_: try gnome-mplayer :)
<influx6> tim167_: as far apple files are concern  vlc will play it all
<AnubArack> How can I enable the multimedia keys on my keyboard ? (mostly with Rythmbox)
<tim167_> influx6: vls doesnt play it
<MeanEYE> AnubArack: there should be a plugin for that
<Dr_Willis> AnubArack:  gnome keyboard settings dialog has options to map them to specific features.
<ActionParsnip> AnubArack: if you run:  xev   do the keys create events?
<influx6> tim167_: also ensure you have installed all codecs,go into synaptic  n search gor gstreamer plugins u will see those with multiverse,ugly,nice, install them all
<davide> ThinkT510, ActionParsnip : so I don't simply have to edit /etc/default/grub as described in all the documentation?  I have to edit the files in /etc/grub.d/  ?
<smw> Anyone know how to change max_user_watches permanently? (/proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches)
<davide> ls
<davide> oops
<pentester> anyone try natty yet?
<tim167_> influx6: thanks, i'll try
<ikonia> smw: you can put it in systcl
<Jasonn> !natty | pentester
<ubottu> pentester: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<AnubArack> lol, all of a sudden they work :|
<smw> ikonia, where is that?
<ikonia> smw: /etc/sysctl.conf
<smw> ikonia, ty
<ThinkT510> davide: yes then issue update-grub
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of neat things in /etc/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> smw: or you can do an init script that updates /proc for you
<davide> ThinkT510, so what is the purpose of /etc/default/grub?
<influx6> tim167_: welcome
<smw> ikonia, so what would I add?
<Dr_Willis> davide:  read up on the grub2 config/docs/wiki pages..
<ThinkT510> davide: not sure, never used it myself
<ikonia> smw: you need to do a little research for the parameter name
<Dr_Willis> davide:  /etc/default/grub  settings that the grub.d scripts can read/use
<smw> ikonia, ty
<KoLo> siema
<pozzi0> ok
<davide> Dr_Willis, I see... I guess something is getting lost there however... because the settings are not being updated
<Dr_Willis> davide:  they dont get used untill you run 'update-grub'
<ActionParsnip> davide: you never edit grub.cfg as it is GENERATED so as soon as update-grub is ran, it will destroy the changes. You edit the scripts and config files which make the file and it will be applied and maintain your change.
<ActionParsnip> davide:what are you tryinig to achieve?
<davide> Dr_Willis, I've run update-grub several times... everytime I edit... but the updates don't take
<davide> simply change the boot order
<davide> I would like one OS to boot by default instead of the other
<pozzi0> i had made apt.get install pentium-builder, but my "g++ program.cpp" still doesnt work..
<pozzi0> could someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> davide: do you mean windows instead of Ubuntu?
<davide> yes
<Dr_Willis> davide:   check the grub2 docs/wiki theres a setting you uncomment. then you can seelct the default from a command line command.
<pozzi0> i had made apt.get install pentium-builder, but my "g++ program.cpp" still doesnt work..
<tim167_> influx6: i installed all gstreamer plugs i can find (good/bad/ubgly..) still no luck
<ActionParsnip> davide: then why didnt you say that?
<davide> LOL cause I don't want you to think any less of me :P
<MeanEYE> pozzi0: is that ubuntu related?
<Dr_Willis> davide:  making windows first is even easier..  rename /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober to be a higher #.
<pozzi0> yes it is
<randomuser> i have a new desktop install with a sporadically flickering display.  I dont suspect the monitor because the 'flickering' is only from the desktop, console is ok, and fullscreen games are ok.  I don't see anything jumping out in /messages or /Xorg.0.log
<pozzi0> im in ubuntu
<marenostrum> Hello. Lucid here. Is there anybody who uses Firefox 4.0 RC (downloaded from Firefox sites) or Firefox (Minefield) 4.0b13pre from ppa? With those versions I can't view videos from Youtube site. Flash videos from some other sites are viewed. My flash player version: adobe-flashplugin 10.2.152.270lucid1 .
<ActionParsnip> davide: no, we wouldn't think any less of you
<KoLo>  /ame You can give me a link to the IRC
<davide> haha
 * KoLo You can give me a link to the IRC
<MeanEYE> pozzi0: lol, ok, then form a question, use paste.ubuntu.com to give more detail what compiler says
<ActionParsnip> davide: if you give details, we can help. If you withold details it makes things a tonne harder
<ikonia> KoLo: you are in irc
<pozzi0> iok
<davide> I'm sorry it wasn't my intention
<tjiggi_fo> davide, install StartupManager from Synaptic (it'll go to System >> Admin) and use that to set the order
<davide> tjiggi_fo, I did that and set the order, and it still doesnt update
<ThinkT510> marenostrum: i don't think we can support that here, because thats not a final release
 * KoLo but I wanted to link to the IRC
<ilter> ikonia:  The file is on my external hd.
<ikonia> KoLo: you are IN irc now
<davide> Dr_Willis, all I have in grub.d is 00_header    10_os-prober  30_memtest86+  README 05_debian_theme  20_linux      40_custom
<ThinkT510> marenostrum: perhaps you ran into a bug to report to mozilla or #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ilter: what is the exact command you are usingf
<ikonia> using
<mongy> davide, i'd just chnage the GRUB_DEFAULT=  in /etc/default/grub to whatever the os is
<ActionParsnip> davide:  sudomv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis>  move the XX_os-prober to be a first #  /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<Dr_Willis> :)
<davide> mongy, ya been trying that for hours now
<gradio> how do i add an user to a group via terminal?
<mongy> davide, so like, if windows is the 3rd one in the menu, it would be GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<llutz_> gradio: sudo adduser user group
<mongy> davide, then sudo update-grub
<davide> mongy yup.. it just hasn't worked
<davide> yup done that
<ikonia> gradio: usermod
<Dr_Willis> the  name to set 'GRUB_DEFAULT=' to - can be rather.. confuseing.
<Iatagore> A question: Why does it seem that packages seem to be outdated on the repositories?
<mongy> davide, odd, works for me
<ilter> ikonia: Now,  i copied to my local hd then i can change it's permissions.
<Iatagore> certain packages*
<ActionParsnip> mongy: the default number doesn't respect new kernel installs
<marenostrum> ThinkT510, I see; OK. Just asked to be sure if I need to deal with a bug report to somewhere.
<gradio> llutz, the user already exists
<ikonia> ilter: ok, I'm not going to help you any more as I've asked you 3 times for the exact command you are using and you have ignored it 3 times and come back with other information that I have no use for
<llutz_> gradio: hopefully, else you can't add him to a group
<davide> ActionParsnip, I don't have 30_os-prober
<gradio> i think usermod will do the trick, thanks ikonia
<davide> ActionParsnip, I have 10_os-prober
<davide> just replace it with that?
<llutz_> gradio: man adduser
<ilter> ikonia: As i wrote before i'm using "sudo chmod 777 <file name>"
<ThinkT510> davide: it's easier to do what Dr_Willis said regarding the grub_default
<ikonia> ilter: you did not post that,
<Dr_Willis> davide:  it has to be a lower # then the  10_linux one..
<davide> oh
<Dr_Willis> davide:  each one of those ##_scripts gerenates Part of the grub.cfg  in order...
<Dr_Willis> davide:  logical eh? :)
<davide> Dr_Willis, all I have in grub.d is 00_header    10_os-prober  30_memtest86+  README 05_debian_theme  20_linux      40_custom
<davide> so idk... what do I name it as it's already lower..
<judget> Hi on Ubuntu 10.04 I tried to add a new user but when i try to login with that user  I get an error: Couls not Update ICEauthority
<Dr_Willis> davide:  so rerun sudo update-grub and see what happens. it could be your OTHER tweaking messed somthing up
<gawker> hello any one can help me with arpspoof?
<Dr_Willis> Mine is 09_ and windows is first here.
<davide> so far all I've tweaked is /etc/default/grub
<iqpi> Dr_Willis: how have you added the user?
<marenostrum> ThinkT510, Thanks #ubuntu+1 is a good idea, in order to be sure of the problem before reporing to mozilla. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> iqpi:  ive not added any users. :)
<iqpi> usp sorry man xD
<Iatagore> What do I do when I want the newest version of software when the version on the repos is outdated?
<ilter> ikonia: Sorry, not completely. I posted  "sudo chmod .."."
<ThinkT510> marenostrum: no worries, that's where firefox 4 is slated for release i think
<iqpi> judget: how have you tried to add a new user'
<judget> yes thius was the new uer that I just added
<davide> when I run sudo update-grub I get Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<Dr_Willis> davide:  after you run update-grub, you can look at the grub.cfg and see what order they are in.
<davide> what is that file
<marenostrum> ThinkT510,  I got it. Thanks a lot.
<Over-Life> Hey
<judget> it looks like it did not make a Desktop folder either
<Dr_Willis> davide:  you ser it dident say /etc/default/grub ?
<georgie_b> in .vimrc file "au FileType c set makeprg=gcc\ % " settings writes the output to a.out file .. how to get it to write to filename.op
<georgie_b> ?
<davide> Dr_Willis, when I run update-grub shouldn't it be looking for /etc/default/grub?
<trism> georgie_b: it would probably be easier to build a script that strips off the .c extension and then compiles it, and then use that as makeprg
<deft_n1x> hi all, how can i remove trademark images and strings from ubuntu packages?
<ikonia> deft_n1x: you don't, they are there for a reason
<georgie_b> @trism as in it can retrieve the file name without the extension using %:r but how to use the got filename to write the output into
<trism> georgie_b: on it that case, just add -o %:r to the line
<judget> sooo the original user is the only one I have on this system when i try to add a user i get that error regarding ther ICEauthority
<Dr_Willis> davide:  i never see it say that when i udate-grub, let me rerun it again
<ikonia> judget: how are you adding a user
<judget> also there is no .IECauthority ion thae new users home folder
<pozzi0> ok when i am in the compiler and i type g++ program1.cpp
<pozzi0> it says he cannot find
<Dr_Willis> !find g++
<judget> usiong system administration users app
<pozzi0> g++ file or directory
<ubottu> Found: akonadi-dbg, akregator, alacarte, amarok-dbg, ant-gcj, ant-optional-gcj, antlr3-gcj, apt, apt-listchanges, aptitude-dbg (and 11655 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=g%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ikonia> pozzi0: have you installed g++
<Dr_Willis> pozzi0:  you did install teh built-essential  package?
<georgie_b> @trism how to put the file in the same directory as the c file?
<[TK]D-Fender> judget: Silly question, but did you try wiping the folder and recreating the user?
<pozzi0> compiler said me
<judget> yes several times
<oneliner> so i ve installed python 3.2 but python --version still reports as 2.6.6, what am i missing?
<pozzi0> that he missed g++
<pozzi0> and i made
<pozzi0> apt-get install pentium-builder
<davide> Dr_Willis, in the /boot/grub.cfg it says that those menu entries should be /etc/grub.d/10_linux, /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober.... but those titles don't match the actual files that are in grub.d
<pozzi0> coz he said that it will be ok
<pozzi0> with it
<davide> Dr_Willis, I have 10_os-prober, 20_linux...
<judget> in the past i thought when u made a new user the home directrory structure was created automatically including a Desktop folder and others as well
<ThinkT510> oneliner: what does python3 --version tell you?
<a931bw> Hello, could anyone explain me diffirence between Router and switch
<panfist> is it possible to integrate with the file browser the ability to mount files that i've dumped from partitions using dd
<Dr_Willis> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg  | grep BEGIN
<ikonia> panfist: no
<Dr_Willis> davide:  they match in mine.. see that cat command above to show their order
<trism> georgie_b: if %:r doesn't expand to the full path, I don't know, maybe ask in #vim
<judget> in this system it makes the home fiolder and only  the following .profile .bashrc .bash_logout
<Jasonn> a931bw: Router splits the connection between a number of computers, while a switch determines one computer to send the connection to
<oneliner> ThinkT510: not installed, which is not the case, maybe am not registering the install properlly?
<Rabbitbunny> Jasonn: You got that backwards.
<Abhijit> a931bw, ##hardware and try wikipedia and google
<influx6> am sorry if i was away
<llutz_> a931bw: different layers
<davide> Dr_Willis, nope, they don't match in mine
<judget> permission on the new user all seem correct
<ThinkT510> oneliner: how did you install 3.2?
<influx6> did anyone post any questions to my nick
<Dr_Willis> davide:  you really managed to goof somthing up then it seems
<ikonia> influx6: no
<davide> :(
<Jasonn> Rabbitbunny: Whoops :S
<judget> all files and home folder is owned by that user and group[
<influx6> ikonia: cool thansk
<influx6> thanks*
<davide> Dr_Willis, I think it must have been goofed from the beginning
<pozzi0> ok, so I have installed g++with "apt.get install pentium-builder". Now, still g++ doesnt work. g++ cannot find such file or directory
<oneliner> ThinkT510: followed these , correcting url for it was a rc2 which is not valid anymore http://pythonicway.blogspot.com/2011/02/install-python-32-on-linux-ubuntu.html
<davide> Dr_Willis, that's probably why nothing is updating after I make changes
<georgie_b> @trism i tried #vim ,but it says cannot talk to channel , nd individual users dont respond,.. is there any way to get accepted into the channel like registering or something?
<Dr_Willis> davide:  No idea. on clean installs - i just change that # and  poof windows is first.
<saintbasil> Question: There is something wrong with my partitions because when I connect any external HDD to my computer, either a walkman or a small storage drive, I get a mount error about a bad ssdb superblock (sdb being the connected device). The devices work fine on other ubuntu computers. What is wrong with mine?
<oneliner> repo is at 3.1, i needed 3.2
<ikonia> pozzi0: that does not install g++
<ikonia> pozzi0: install the package "build-essential"
<davide> Dr_Willis, can I just re-install grub?
<pozzi0> so atc-get install build-essential?
<pozzi0> apt*
<Dr_Willis> georgie_b:  you probelry need a registered nick.
<trism> !register | georgie_b
<ubottu> georgie_b: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pozzi0> ikonia apt-get install build-essential?
<Dr_Willis> davide:  you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' frst perhaps.. then try apt-get reinstall grub-pc perhaps.
<davide> or maybe I just need to rename the files
<erkan^> !android
<dannyd> hi
<davide> Dr_Willis, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<ThinkT510> oneliner: sorry i can't help, little to no experience with python
<pozzi0> ok ikona it says me its impossibile to open /var/lib/dpkg/log
<dannyd> i installed #! creating 4 partitions during install /home /boot and / and swap....when i turn on the computer, only when i select the harddisk from the boot menu, it loads grub and subsequently the os
<dannyd> otherwise it gets stuck at the line just b4 it says "loading grub"
<davide> argh I have to go eat with the wife.  I'll be back Dr_Willis thanks for your help so far.... I think next I'll look for documentation on how to completely re-install grub
<georgie_b> @trism tried /register | georgie_b ,but it says That command doesn't work on this protocol.
<pozzi0> can someone help me?
<pozzi0> i need to have g++ on ubuntu
<pozzi0> please
<pozzi0> just an hint
<georgie_b> @trism its ok.. got it from vim website.. thank you anyway :-)
<Abhijit> pozzi0, sudo apt-get install g++
<BrixSat> hello
<a931bw> abh, isn't it gpp?
<pozzi0> it doesnt work Abhijit
<Abhijit> pozzi0, what error it gives?
<pozzi0> a second
<BrixSat> I have a user1 and user2. User2 belongs to user1 group, altought user1 files is 775 user2 can't create nothing.
<dannyd> bump...someone anyone??
<Abhijit> !paste | pozzi0
<ubottu> pozzi0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pozzi0> Abhijit OK
<needlez> pozzi0: are you sure its not already installed??
<pozzi0> no im not sure
<pozzi0> but when i try
<pozzi0> g++ "something"
<pozzi0> it doesnt work
<needlez> go to synaptic and type g++ and see if its highlighted first
<BrixSat> pozzi0:  install this apt-get install build-essential
<Abhijit> pozzi0, that doesnt mean you dont have g++
<needlez> and if you have it installed then its installed
<Abhijit> pozzi0, what error you had?
<BrixSat>  I have a user1 and user2. User2 belongs to user1 group, although user1 files is 775 user2 can't create nothing.
<pozzi> when i apt-get install g++
<grub_pro> Ok, My freind was working on his laptop, it got heat up and it went off. Now when ever he is trying to load ubuntu he is entering into grub with cursor at "sh:grub>". How to resolve this problem?
<pozzi> i arrive  at the [Y,n] part
<pozzi> i type Y and he stops
<Abhijit> pozzi, do this sudo apt-get install pastebinit then do sudo apt-get install g++ | pastebinit and give me the link it give you in the terminal
<judget> sooo I guess no one her has experienced this issue with creating a new user in 10.04 before either
<pozzi> pastebinit?
<pozzi> what is this?
<Abhijit> pozzi, a program which pastes the output of the command directly to the pastebin web site
<bullgard> !sound | stefan___
<ubottu> stefan___: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pozzi> ok the problem is
<pozzi> that i am italian
<pozzi> and ubuntu is italian too
<pozzi> he speaks italian
<david234> Hi, I have a hard drive with pictures ( JPG ) and videos ( AVI ) from my digital camera, some are corrupted, but there are like 5,000 files on it, is there a quick command I can type to see a full list of corrupt images ? If possible, corrupt videos ?
<Abhijit> !it | pozzi
<ubottu> pozzi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<needlez> stefan:  whats the issue with sound??
<pozzi> this is the point Abhijit
<pozzi> in italian
<mechanist> hello everyone
<dannyd> david234: try - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<pozzi> there s a ban on me
<pozzi> but im not
<pozzi> that guilty
<pozzi> i just typed a blasfemy
<needlez> pozzi: why where you banned?? and banned from what??
<pozzi> i typed a blasfemy
<mechanist> if I create three ntfs partitions inside an extended partition with GpartEd, those NTFS partitions are seen by Windows?
<Abhijit> pozzi, ok lets talk about your issue. you do the thing i told you above and give me the link
<pozzi> didnt know it was forbidden
<needlez> on here or where??
<georgie_boy> pozzi hahaha! :-D
<pozzi> ok Abhijit
<pozzi> but ubuntu gives me italian txt
<pozzi> i dont know about u
<pozzi> can u read italian?
<linuxNewb> From a clean ubuntu server install with LAMP, what is the directory that I put my web pages into?
<a931bw> /var/ww
<a931bw> w
<llutz_> linuxNewb: /var/www most likely
<llutz_> linuxNewb: check apaches config
<grub_pro> Ok, My freind was working on his laptop, it got heat up and it went off. Now when ever he is trying to load ubuntu he is entering into grub with cursor at "sh:grub>". How to resolve this problem?
<Abhijit> pozzi, you just give me the link
<linuxNewb> think thats right, /var/www has index.html in it
<mechanist> if I create three ntfs partitions inside an extended partition with GpartEd, those NTFS partitions are seen by Windows?
<linuxNewb> as far as developing goes, is it easiest if I just set up /var/www as a samba share?
<llutz_> mechanist: should be
<Ampelbein> grub_pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub could work
<ThinkT510> mechanist: yes
<pozzi> Abhijit,  it worked just now
<pozzi> dunno why
<Abhijit> :-/
<pozzi> thank u anytime, rly
<mechanist> ThinkT510 thank you
<Abhijit> pozzi, welcome
<pozzi> u are atleast kinder than those italians
<ThinkT510> mechanist: np, i got a logical ntfs partition sda5 and winndows sees it fine
<Abhijit> pozzi, Benvenuti
<Abhijit> :-P
<sixtiesman> are IRC channels still living ?
<llutz_> !ot | sixtiesman no they all died
<ubottu> sixtiesman no they all died: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pozzi> my god..a ban for a blasfemy is so old.times..
<pozzi> they gonna burn in hell
<needlez> pozzi: stuff like that happens
<sraue> pozzi, btw... if you write "LC_ALL=C" before the command you will run the output is in english
<needlez> btw did you get it back to english or whatever language you wanted instead of italian
<pozzi> oh ty srauae
<Abhijit> pozzi, if you have any complaints you can talk in #ubuntu-ops
<sixtiesman> lol sorry guys, I see myself back in the 90's
<dagni> hi
<pozzi> no its ok Abhijit
<dagni> my ubuntu started FREEZING
<dagni> 10.10
<dagni> desktop
<dagni> out of nothing
<FloodBot3> dagni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dagni> wtf ?
<ThinkT510> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pozzi> so sraue if i write lc all=c apt-get install g++
<dagni> so why the hell it is freezing ?
<pozzi> it will answer in english?
<dougl> I recently installed another instance of 10.10 on my system but the display is corrupt and I cannot log in = any suggestions?
<[TK]D-Fender> [13:39]	<pozzi>	my god..a ban for a blasfemy is so old.times.. [13:39]	<pozzi>	they gonna burn in hell <-- Actually I thought YOU burn in Hell for blasphemy... </irony>
<dagni> i knew ubuntu is bad before i even tried it, rumors that became truth
<sraue> pozzi: LC_ALL=C apt-get install g++
<dagni> out of NOTHING it freeze after few minutes in
<dagni> X
<ThinkT510> dagni: we can't help unless you give us details
<needlez> dagni: give details
<sraue> pozzi: alternative: "LANG=C  apt-get install g++" does the same
<dougl> Ubuntu is not cooperating with my nvidia gt220 video card - how can I make it so I can log into console and correct driver issues?
<dagni> needlez: what details, i enter
<dagni> i mean i boot ubuntu
<dagni> then the gnome desktop starts
<dagni> few minutes it works and then it just freeze
<dagni> thats all
<dagni> ;(((
<dagni> it's on laptop
<dagni> and you need to know that
<FloodBot3> dagni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dagni> on windows7 it does not freeze
<dagni> so hardware is OK
<needlez> !enter | dagni
<ubottu> dagni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dagni> any, hmm, suggestions ?
<dagni> needlez: well i cant
<pozzi> [TK]D-Fender, god is enough powerful to understand that even if i do not believe in him im rly good, wise and i deserve heaven
<dagni> i cannot work on my ubuntu !
<rany27_> Hello, do  you know a Linux software to help me keep track of my sport workouts?
<Ampelbein> dagni: if you reboot after such a freeze, you could check /var/log/syslog for a mention of a problem at the time of freeze
<needlez> dagni: ok first thing is are you loading lots of programs at startup?? What is the ram for the computer?? Or can this computer even handle running to OS's. That's what we mean by details. Give exact details
<dougl> How can I make Ubuntu 10.10 install boot to console login?
<needlez> dougl: hold shift and go to recovery console
<dougl> needlez, thanks for the info
<needlez> dougl: np
<dagni> needlez: Intel Core i3-330M, 15.6" HD LCD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 2GB DDR3, 250GB HDD
<dougl> any shift key?
<dagni> it was working for about month
<dagni> and it stopped
<dagni> i mean it refused after
<dagni> few days
<FloodBot3> dagni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dagni> not after - since ;P
<Abhijit> rany27_, try on askubuntu.com
<needlez> dougl:should be any shift key... should bring you to grub, then use arrows to select recovery mode
<malgorath> Can anyone suggest a good FTP server for ubuntu 10.10? I'm trying to get where I can upload/download to my /var/www directory
<sachinkumar-cha> sachin
<ThinkT510> !ftp | malgorath
<ubottu> malgorath: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<dougl> needlez, good to know - thanks again
<_joey> hi. I am looking for a pdf reader with tabs
<needlez> dagni: have you done any updates to the system or could the windows system be compromised and causing an issue for the other side??
<rany27_> Abhijit: thx
<needlez> np
<_joey> is there such application for linux distros?
<malgorath> ThinkT510, as I said, server not client
<Ampelbein> !ftpd | malgorath
<ubottu> malgorath: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<pozzi> ehi
<dagni> needlez: yes i used apt-get update and upgrade all the time
<needlez> _joey: not sure what you mean by with tabs?? there's alot of pdf readers for linux, and it comes with one preinstalled, but you can get foxit reader for linux also
<pozzi> after i do g++ program
<prime> hi all! Anyone know where I can get info on how ubuntu 10.10 will run on a particular laptop?
<pozzi> i have to do /a.out
<pozzi> isnt it?
<judget> well anyway i also tried adding a new use via command line and have the same issue new user cannot login without errors
<prime> Ive googled, but am a bit lost
<ThinkT510> !hcl | prime
<ubottu> prime: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<prime> thanks!
<thofke> I thought I'd give 11.04 a try and installed it on a USB-stick, but when I try the unity interface it just shows the desktop-background without menu etc... Compiz et al. is not crashing. Why can't I use unity? (On a side not: I tried to turn on compiz recently on 10.10 but it didn't function, I did not mind, but I know it worked on 9.10, I believe)
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | thofke
<ubottu> thofke: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<_joey> needlez: similar to firefox functionality in which you can open numerous tabs each for a seperate document
<Abhijit> pozzi, right
<needlez> dagni: type top and show me what the output is in pastie.org post the pastie.org link here only, and maybe i can see if something is eating up ram causeing the slow down
<pozzi> Abhijit, it says
<pozzi> a.out
<pozzi> cannot find
<Abhijit> pozzi, not a.out its ./a.out
<pozzi> yes
<needlez> _joey: I believe foxit reader can do that, you have to install it from the website though
<slatan> joey; try foxit reader
<pozzi> -/a.out
<pozzi> but it says me
<Abhijit> its not dash
<Abhijit> its dot
<yeats> !enter | pozzi
<ubottu> pozzi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pozzi> a.out cannot find such namee or directory
<_joey> needlez slatan foxit reader does it on MS Windows version, but not on that of Linux distro
<a931bw> chromium sveikas
<dougl> can someone point me in the right direction... I am trying to install/config nvidia drivers from console in 10.10?
<pozzi> ooh ok i need one dot
<needlez> _joey: oh ok,
<slatan> joey; enos 512mb de ram deberías tener para que el sistema vaya fluído
<slatan> <jose> es un clon con un disco duro de 512 GB y 512 de RAM
<slatan> <iqpi> entonces no habrá problemas
<slatan> <iqpi> irá bien, pero no intentes poner efectos 3D
<slatan> <fosco_> bueno, los efectos dependen unicamente de la grafica
<FloodBot3> slatan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slatan> <iqpi> que si bien funcionarán, no lo harán de una forma fluída
<ruan> i installed a gtk2 theme, when will it take effect?
<pozzi> behind the slash!
<chromium> labas
<a931bw> uzeik i #ubuntu-lt
<pozzi> thank u again and sorry yeats
<Danny_Joris> Hi, I'm going to buy a new desktop pc in a few weeks. I've been wondering if I should use Windows 7 with ubuntu in virtualbox or Ubuntu with windows in VB ... I need the command line to use Drush (drupal scripts), but I also need windows for my Adobe products. Any suggestions?
<Ampelbein> dougl: use 'jockey-text'
<chromium> i am from Lithuania
<needlez> Danny_Joris: why not just dual boot ??
 * dougl googling  'jockey-text'
<stef> Hello, i'm using ubuntu, i need to change 'raid to 'ahci' in my bios settings. can i just do this, or will i lose my data on my hard drives ?
<needlez> no dual limitations
<a931bw> chromium, #ubuntu-lt yra lietuviskas
<ThinkT510> Danny_Joris: if you don't do games in windows then i'd put windows in virtualbox
<Ampelbein> dougl: you should have it already on your system.
<pozzi> ehi can someone help me in something so easy as changing hours in ubuntu?
<chromium> file:///home/antanas/Darbastalis/iptv.m3u
<pozzi> i mean setting right time
<Dr_Willis> prime:  check the video chipset and wireless chipset for any specific laptop. Other then those 2. Most everything else should work. However 'brand new' laptops that juat came out recently - will also be the  most lilely to have issues. watch for ones the have been out for a few months.
<chromium> as turiu Ubuntu 10.04 lts ir galvoju isidiegti Ubuntu 11.04 kai iseis
<pmitros> I have two Ubuntu machines. The desktop has a nice sound system. The laptop is what I always sit at. Is there an easy way to redirect sound from the laptop to the desktop?
<yeats> pozzi: just right click on your clock/calendar applet and select Preferences, then Time Settings
<needlez> pozzi: you should be able to click the month,date,time thing and bring down a pull down go to edit and modify from there. That should be easy way
<erUSUL> pmitros: afaik pulseaudio can do that... ask in #pulseaudio
<erUSUL> stef: you can just do it
<pozzi> yes it was easy..ubuntu make me feel like a retard
<dougl> Ampelbein, thanks for the info
<pmitros> erusul: Thanks. I'll read a bit more about PulseAudio, and ask questions there if something doesn't make sense.
<erUSUL> stef: unless you have a raid already configured ...
<chromium> Does anyone got skype?
<Ampelbein> !anyone | chromium
<ubottu> chromium: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<needlez> wondering if someone can help get sound in WINE working with sc2?? it was working fine a few days ago, and now no sound... it cuts in and out though if I adjust sound levels in sc2
<ThinkT510> !appdb | needlez
<ubottu> needlez: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<chromium> gerai ar kas nors turi skype
<stef> erUSUL: i only have a raid configured with mdadm (softraid) does that count to? or do you mean only hardware raid ?
<chromium> ?
<erUSUL> stef: i meant a raid configured in the bios
<vanguard> what package do I need to install to convert my kubuntu 10.10 in ubuntu 10.10?
<stef> erUSUL: no, I have no hardware raid, so i can just change it without losing any data?
<Ampelbein> vanguard: 'ubuntu-desktop'
<erUSUL> stef: yes; that wont touch your data in any way
<linuxNewb> I selected Samba on my install, and I have the smb.conf file, but I can't find the location of smb
<stef> erUSUL: and ubuntu will boot normal? sorry for all the questions, but i just saw on google that windows had a lot of problems when chaning it.
<axscode>  Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:3b/LNXVIDEO:02/input/input5 <-- i have this, meaning i dont have the drivers installed?
<vanguard> Ampelbein: thx
<erUSUL> stef: yes; if you choose the correct disk in the bios boot order it will boot normally and all should work thnaks to using uuids
<needlez> ThinkT510: that has nothing to do with sound for WINE... its not an issue with setting up the game, its been running fine for a few weeks. Now all a sudden its sound is gone something with ALSA i think in WINE conf. Need to know what I can modify to return sound. Since it sometimes works and other times just no sound at all.
<khrm> I have successfully installed ubuntu again on my external hdd but after grub2 it can't boot. But when I go to grub2 commandline and give options of linux and initrd. It successfully boots. Facing no problem. But this method is quite cumbersome in front of any newbie in front of whom i want to demonstrate
<ThinkT510> !alsa | needlez
<ubottu> needlez: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<stef> erUSUL: Thanks for all the information!
<yeats> linuxNewb: what are you trying to do?
<[TK]D-Fender> erUSUL: If he was using BIOS MB based rade that'd be FakeRAID, no?  Was there an issue of "breaking" that by changing the mode?
<linuxNewb> yeats : restart samba, i made changes to the .conf file to add a share
<needlez> ThinkT510: not that either. It has to do with WINE configuration and how its sound is setup to interact with Alsa or Pulse-audio not which to have set to.
<[TK]D-Fender> erUSUL: thought I'd seen something about the controller formatting things funny
<grub_pro> We have ubuntu installed windows. Now on switching to ubuntu I am redirected to grub. In the grub I am unable to find my kernel version. When I tried "linux /boot/vm.." it is not auto completing my version
<mystro_> hallo
<yeats> linuxNewb: just do 'sudo service samba restart'
<erUSUL> [TK]D-Fender: stef said that he has no raid defined
<BajK> what's the point of that "download updates on install" in kubuntu installer?
<BajK> after restart I do apt-gte3 update && apt-get upgrade and still I get like 300 packages to be updated-.-
<ThinkT510> needlez: beyond the sound tab in winecfg i have little knowledge of how to help sorry
<linuxNewb> yeats : "samba: unrecognized servce"
<yeats> linuxNewb: hmmm
<needlez> kk
<mystro_> 3oooo8 ya nas hoooy
<stef> [TK]D-Fender: I only have a softraid with mdadm. i have no hardraid configured.
<influx6> BajK: its apt-get not apt-get3
<mystro_> في زول هنا ؟
<BajK> influx6: .. just a typo
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<yeats> linuxNewb: try 'sudo service smbd restart'
<Abhijit> !ar | mystro_
<ubottu> mystro_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<CAPP> Hello! Can I encrypt a partition with Ubuntu 10.10 without formatting it?
<Abhijit> ow
<linuxNewb> yeats : "smbd start/running, process 827" <--- does that mean it restarted?
<yeats> linuxNewb: yes
<ActionParsnip> linuxNewb: yes its running now and its pid is 827
<linuxNewb> ty
<douglarret> Ampelbein - how long should that 'jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current' command take?
<Odaym> how do i change my user's password from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: run:  passwd
<yeats> Odaym: 'passwd'
<CAPP> I know that Ubuntu ask during the installation process if you want to encrypt your partition, but I choose "No" and now I want to encrypt it...can I do it without formatting?
<Odaym> thanks
<yeats> !encrypt | CAPP
<ubottu> CAPP: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ActionParsnip> CAPP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<yeats> ActionParsnip: heh - we keep going after the same ones ;-)
<CAPP> oks thanks! I will look into it
<ActionParsnip> yeats: great minds eh
<axscode>  Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:3b/LNXVIDEO:02/input/input5 <-- any help if this already have driver or just the device probe name..
 * ActionParsnip thinks encryptfs really isnt worth it
<CAPP> encryptfs really isnt worth it?
<CAPP> why?
<adam__> @actionparsnip what about cryptsetup?
<adam__> i personally use cryptsetup, its easy
<CAPP> what can you do with cryptsetup?
<CAPP> I want to encrypt my home folder without lossing what is in there right now
<ActionParsnip> adam__: considering the expertise Ubuntu is aimed at, if a user gets issues and needs to recover data as many users still fail to havebackups it causes issues, especially when the community starts needing to tell them how to decrypt stuff, its just a massive headache
<Swannie> Hello - how do I easily change the Apache user from root to something like www?
<Ampelbein> douglarret: the command should finish pretty fast actually
<adam__> @ActionParsnip correct, but if a user is asking for encryption, decryption methods its because they want to get their hands dirty. And they should no the consequences
<yeats> Swannie: the apache user is www-data by default and should be set in the /etc/apache2/envvars file
<Ampelbein> douglarret: you can check '/var/log/jockey.log'
<Abhijit> bye gn
<pozzi> excuse me?
 * dannyLopez68 AFK
<pozzi> does someone know why megaupload does not work with ubuntu?
<Swannie> yeats: thanks, is it normal to see "root      2061     1  0 17:06 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start" then??
<ActionParsnip> pozzi: uploading or downloading?
<CAPP> adam: I was reading about ecryptfs, do you know if I can encrypt my home directory without loosing the information I have in there? (and yes I want to get my hands dirty hehe)
<pozzi> downloading
<pozzi> maybe
<pozzi> its just bad luck
<pozzi> dunno
<CAPP> In windows I used to use truecrypt (system encryption) ...
<Ampelbein> !encryption | CAPP
<ubottu> CAPP: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<pozzi> lol it works it was just bad luck
<pere_> saidi
<yuzodo> lol
<yeats> Swannie: root starts apache, but the "run user" is www-data
<Swannie> yeats: OK, thanks
<ActionParsnip> yeats: or you can use su to start the command as another user ;)
<Iatagore> How can I get kde3-dev?
<ActionParsnip> !info kde3-dev
<ubottu> Package kde3-dev does not exist in maverick
<CAPP> Ok I will try ecryptfs in a virtual machine heheh thanx!
<Iatagore> ActionParsnip: So what can I do if it's not supported
<ActionParsnip> Iatagore:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<coz_> Iatagore,   see if it exists here   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kdewebdev-kde3
<Iatagore> *sigh accidently closed the window. Stupid IRC client.
<ActionParsnip> Iatagore: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/kdewebdev-kde3
<Tiuz> hi
<MnCC> newbie question: what has x-server todo with gnome ? do i need it or can i uninstall it ?
<khrm> x-server is the heart of gui.
<IR7738>    http://www.mediafire.com/?fbh7c71zfc4dv5f Grotesk banda emergente chilena apoyemos http://www.grotesk.tk 
<MnCC> gnome is sort of an overlay ?
<ThinkT510> MnCC: gnome is the desktop environment
<jamielaw> Hi, rfkill is detecting my wireless on/off button as a hard block preventing my wireless connection from working.  Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> MnCC: the x server is a combination of mouse, keyboard, video hardware and monitor
<ThinkT510> !desktop | MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<MnCC> ahh
<grendal_prime> hey guys...i need to bag up files on arival into 30 meg zip files.
<ActionParsnip> MnCC: yes gnome runs on the x server, then the window manager on top of that
<grendal_prime> anyone know of a good script concocktion for that?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: using tar you can specify 30Mb sizes
<MnCC> ok, i just removed some x-server packages that i thought irrelevant, like screensavers and a bunch of drivers .. just need to be sure
<ActionParsnip> MnCC: screensavers wont affect much
<jamielaw> Is there any way to disable rfkill completely or prevent it from checking wifi?
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, im listening...how would you suggest triggering it?
<grendal_prime> like these things are comming in really fast
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Hey, I'm finally back.  I took the time to install 10.10 back on my machine and update it all the way.  I noticed that it would download for 60 seconds, stop for 60, and try again for 60.  But no matter what I did, my web browser wouldn't load.  Any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: you can cron a task if you wish and it will run on a schedule
<grendal_prime> at least 300 per sec..
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: when the link drops, run:   dmesg | tail    and it should give clues
<CAPP> Do you now where I could find information for secure sending of emails (encrypted emails) inside an organization....but with the possibility of recovering those emails with a ediscovery solution (EnCase Enterprise)?
<MnCC> im cleaning up packages .. but some are really stringed together with dependencies .. its driving me nuts
<ThinkT510> MnCC: are you trying to save disk space?
<khrm> CAPP i think you need openpgp
<MnCC> no im trying to understand how things work, what i need and dont need .. less is more
<Vilemaxim> Should I be worried that it's taking over an hour and a half to create a 2tb drive with ext4 with the installer?
<IdleOne> How do I check what depends a package has?
<ThinkT510> MnCC: might interest you to try out the mini-iso as a base to start from then install what you need ontop
<ActionParsnip> Vilemaxim: how does the device connect to the system?
<ThinkT510> !mini | MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Vilemaxim> ActionParsnip, 3ware (raid 5, 3 - 1TB drives)
<Vilemaxim> sata
<MnCC> yeah, that would be great
<ActionParsnip> Vilemaxim: well the raid data needs setting up, raid5 isn't simple.
<ActionParsnip> MnCC: its what I use 9 times out of 10 :)
<Note-book> For some reason, my screen flickers at times and sometimes the screen goes dim and then bright by it's self or it keeps on flickering. I'm on 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> Note-book: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<Note-book>  ActionParsnip: It's a HP DV6000.
<MnCC> i got my new thinkpad t412 and basicly i just wanna run virtualbox
<khrm> CAPP After reading about encase. i think you can encrypt using openpgp. But to decrypt everyone should give their keys and passphrase to appropriate managing authority.
<ThinkT510> MnCC: good laptop choice (i'm biased)
<vanguard> how can I find how how a .pk3 file was packed? I want to change some files in it and need to repack it in the same way it is now
<khrm> In that only managing authority have keys of all and decrypt at will message of anyone.
<MnCC> i thought you might ;)
<ActionParsnip> Note-book: what does: lsb_release -d; lspci | grep -i vga       output?
<Note-book> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, is there any way to use zip compression so that the tared files have a typical zip extention(i just dont know what the customer would use to unzip them)
<MnCC> its weird though, i step over from windows like 3 weeks ago.. and i like this so much better its ridiculous
<katsrc> what user groups do apache and httpd belong to?
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: you can create the tar files then gzip them or zip them as you desire
<ActionParsnip> Note-book: and what does:   lsb_release -d    output?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Did you want the dmesg print out?
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: sure, use a pastebin
<MnCC> the only thing that i really miss is a good port of total commander, i hate to say it but the gnome-edition doesnt come close
<Note-book> ActionParsnip, Description:    Ubuntu 10.10
<elijah> I have picasa for linux installed, I installed wine and installed picasa for windows, I want to remove picasa for linux, when I do "sudo apt-get remove picasa" it says it is unable to locate the package picasa. Any ideas?
<MnCC> and im really looking forward to 11.x in april
<ActionParsnip> Note-book: ok did you install the nvidia driver ok?
<yeats> elijah: how did you install picasa?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/7AQ8gmL9
<MnCC> seems that new linux kernel with the tty grouping makes your system much faster
<anirudhr> elijah: "dpkg -l | grep picasa"
<ThinkT510> MnCC: me too, i use xubuntu so i won't be using unity, love xfce
<elijah> yeats: I forget
<Note-book> ActionParsnip, Noop this is a fresh install but even on my last install WITH the driver, same :(
<ActionParsnip> Note-book: http://linux.aldeby.org/fix-for-openoffice-writer-bad-screen-redraw-refresh.html     you will need this workaround, due to hardware
<yeats> elijah: if you downloaded the deb, you might need to do it with 'sudo dpkg -r picasa'
<anirudhr> elijah: Check the package name with "dpkg -l | grep picasa"
<elijah> anirudhr: That ran succesfully, but no output
<Note-book> ActionParsnip, I'm following the link as we speak.
<yeats> elijah: then you didn't install it via APT/dpkg or that would've shown something
<anirudhr> elijah: I know this may sound obvious, sorry, but are you sure it is still installed? Are you able to run it?
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: ok the last 2 lines look interesting, see what they mean
<Note-book> ActionParsnip, I don't have WORKAROUNDS plugin under UTILITY
<elijah> yeats: I ran the dpkg command and it says "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove picasa which isn't installed.
<elijah> "
<WebWalker3D> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed in a VM (vmware) but when I do apt-get update it can't connect to any repos...  But the internet works fine, and I can ping out fine, including the repos.  Any though what would cause this to not work?  Is there a special port I need to open on my router?
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Do you have any link on hand that shows how to disable ipv6?
<ActionParsnip> Note-book: in ccsm ?
<elijah> anirudhr: I saw in about > help that it was picasa for linux, I will double check though
<MnCC> brb .. cooking ..
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: in /etc/default/grub    change:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<Note-book> ActionParsnip, yes
<yeats> elijah: what does 'locate picasa' tell you?
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, i see how to split tared files...is that what you have to do?
<Doorgh0st> excuse me
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: its part of the command. You can take a huge lump of data and split it into chunks of the size you want
<Pudabudigada> Hello, in exaile all my tracks are listed at least twice, can I fix this?
<anirudhr> elijah: Try editing your menu entry for it and seeing what the command name is. Also try "dpkg -l | grep -i picasa", case-insensitive. :)
<elijah> yeats: a whole bunch of stuff
<Izsha> ActionParsnip:  Is there possibly a terminal command that will change it?  I'm horrible navigating through the file system.
<grendal_prime> let me tell you what i want to do you may know of something that does it...i got a tone of files landing on an cifs server i want to take those files and start putting them into ziped up packages that are right arround 30 megs a piece.
<Omie> Hi ! I need some urgent help with chntpw. rather some confirmation
<grendal_prime> the files are really small...but there are just tones of them
<elijah> anirudhr: I am not sure how to edit menu entry, a right click doesn't give me anything, I am on Kubuntu
<LadyNikon> Omie: ask your question and someone will be with you
<ActionParsnip> Izsha: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    then changin it is like changing text in a text file, which is all it is (It's not hard in any way, don't fear your OS)
<anirudhr> elijah: What about grep -i? Did you try that?
<Doorgh0st> i have a question I have installed ubuntu on my desktop but ubuntu won't recognize my sound card  I have tried muliple solutions from google but nothing works
<Omie> okay. I followed the process chntpw - u username SAM shows up menu. I press 1 to clear or 2 to change password and then Y to save. but there is no effect in windows 7
<elijah> anirudhr: yeah, ran with no errors or output
<Omie> do I need to do anything more ? saving these etc ?
<elijah> I just had it running, now it won't launch anymore to verify it is the linux version
<elijah> When I go to either menu entry and launch, it pulls up like it is launching and then after ten seconds it quits
<Stef> Hi when i try to mount my softraid1 it says: error mounting: wrong fs type, option, bad superblock on /dev/md0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. how can i solve this?
<be03099205> how do I sign the code of conduct?
<anirudhr> elijah: Check if it is installed in /opt
<be03099205> ok, how do I find it out?
<Pudabudigada> Hello, in exaile all my tracks are listed at least twice, can I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Stef:  thats a general 'it failed give better options' type error emssage
<be03099205> sorry I'm new at Ubuntu
<trism> be03099205: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<khrm> be03099205 I sign mine by opening my account at launchpad and then uploading my key and all formalities.
<elijah> anirudhr: just cxoffice is installed in /opt
<be03099205> ok!
<coz_> be03099205,     http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC
<be03099205> is there a program that can run mac apps on ubuntu?
<Doorgh0st> i have a question I have installed ubuntu on my desktop but ubuntu won't recognize my sound card (VIA VT1708/a azalia HDAC)  I have tried muliple solutions from google but without succes how can i solve this
<Doorgh0st> ?
<anirudhr> elijah: "locate -i picasa"?
<Stef> Dr_Willis: Thanks for helping. Where do i have to typ 'error message'?
<meowsus> Where do SMB shares mount within the filesystem. For example, when i go to "NETWORK" and double click on the share that i want and it shows up in my file browser, where is that mounted to within the file system?
<MeanEYE> meowsus: ~/.gvfs
<sudipta> <be03099205>I'm afraid there is no such app
<ThinkT510> be03099205: if ubuntu is installed on a mac it is legal to use osx in a vm
<be03099205> ok! i have a snow leopard cd, can I use it
<Pentester> i though as long as you had a bought cd key it was legal to use it in a Vm
<sudipta> <be03099205>legally only in a mac
<meowsus> MeanEYE, BLARGHHH I KNEW THAT
<meowsus> Thanks man
<MeanEYE> meowsus: np :D
<Iatagore> Quick question, for compiling source code so I can install it (I really don't know where else to ask), what's the difference between --without and --disable
<be03099205> I bought the cd at the shop
<tuesday3> hello can someone please help me with a banned from channel problem? thanks
<influx6> be03099205: trustme man i have looked,as far as you not using a vm you cant run mac apps on linux
<Pentester> without, you cant have, disable you have but its turned off
<sudipta> <be03099205>u own a mac?
<Doorgh0st> i have a question I have installed ubuntu on my desktop but ubuntu won't recognize my sound card (VIA VT1708/a azalia HDAC)  I have tried muliple solutions from google but without succes how can i solve this
<MeanEYE> tuesday3: which channel?
<be03099205> I'm going to buy a mac
<ruan> tuesday3: you might be better off asking in #freenode.. is this related to ubuntu?
<Stef> Dr_Willis: Thanks for helping. Where do i have to typ 'error message'?
<sudipta> <be03099205>then buy it first .....
<macflav> dropped by to say hi, I still can't listen to the live feed
<macflav> slow connection :(
<tuesday3> its like no one will take the time to help me. been fighting this for two days.
<influx6> the best you can do is use a hackintosh and i dnt mean the hacked one,u google iboot which lets u install vanilla mac os x on your system then install kexts files for need hardware
<tuesday3> the channel is #vir and #hamradio
<MeanEYE> tuesday3: this is ubuntu support!
<influx6> be03099205: and then dualboot with windows or ubuntu,your choice but unless thruough vm theres no way of using mac apps on ubuntu unless u wanna port one urself
<ThinkT510> influx6: we don't encourage that behaviour here
<sudipta> <influx6>can it be done?i mean i have tried it....a hackintosh...but in vain
<tuesday3> well thank you for your time anyway
<SPM__> Is possible to run messaging menu in systray? I would like to remove gnome-panel but I missed messaging menu :/
<be03099205> Ok! I'm using Ubuntu 10.4 because when I was using Ubuntu 10.10 the system hangs after some minutes
<MeanEYE> tuesday3: sorry I can't help, but bans are up to owners of that channel
<be03099205> why do they make new systems with many errors?
<elijah> anirudhr: That produces a ton of output, it looks mostly like output for cxoffice/wine
<influx6> sudipta: since it has being disencourage here all i can say is yes its possible
<MeanEYE> be03099205: Dijkstra said: If debugging is process of removing bugs, programming must be putting them in. Humans make mistakes!
<influx6> sudipta: but u gona have to google it to dinf out more
<tuesday3> the only problem is when trying to do a /nick that the error i keep getting on these two channels
<influx6> sudipta: iboot is ur keyword thats all i can say
<sudipta> <influx6>okkk :=D...i dont mean to encourage it  either
<khrm> tuesday3 go to #freenode
<be03099205> yes I know that but why do they not use the lucid code to make new systems?
<influx6> sudipta: or if u wanna knw more just pop me a message on IM trinoxf on gmail
<grendal_prime> ya ActionParsnip i dont think tar would work, i would have to have all the files together again to untar it(thats how it looks anyway) These guys need to open each of these up seperately.
<be03099205> Lucid lynx is working great
<sudipta> <influx6>what the mail id?
<Stef> Hi when i try to mount my softraid1 it says: error mounting: wrong fs type, option, bad superblock on /dev/md0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. how can i solve this?
<be03099205> I hope the next LTS is working good if not I will not upgrade
<influx6> sudipta: trinoxf@gmail.com
<MeanEYE> be03099205: all lts versions work good... LTS is always focused on stability
<sudipta> <be03099205>i use 10.10 ....and it works great
<be03099205> i hope that
<be03099205> why do it works for you and not for me?
<twistedstorm> Hello i have visited the formuhelp with my wlan issue and i can not get anywhere with it been trying for 2 days now
<influx6> be03099205: trust me its worth the upgrade
<twistedstorm> using ubuntu 10.10 not very knowledgeable with linux
<be03099205> I will upgrade to 11.04 when it will be released, I think they will fix that bug until that
<MeanEYE> twistedstorm: what's the problem?
<influx6> be03099205: upgrade to 10.10 first or download the desktop iso,burn it n run it in live session to see if it works well before upgrading
<twistedstorm> I downloaded the realtek linux drivers ran the lshw -c network command
<be03099205> I have a original ubuntu 10.10 cd
<twistedstorm> it shows the 2004 driver as installed i have the new 2008 or 10 driver
<twistedstorm> the wireless is very unstable cuts every 2 mins
<khrm> be03099205 When did 10.10 hangs?
<be03099205> at login
<influx6> be03099205: then boot into the cd and use its live session to see if it works
<Jacruth> ey guys, when I try to run firefox it says that it's already opened, how could I force it to open?
<be03099205> couldn't login and I waiting 30 min, nothing happens
<be03099205> that's the reason I'm using 10.04
<cjae> Hi, what do I have to do to make my /home partition "not busy" to be able to shrink it?
<IdleOne> cjae: boot with a live cd and then run gparted, unmount /home and resize
<khrm> be03099205 Did you booted successfully from cd?
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: you want to kill it from the terminal first if it's unresponsive then launch it
<be03099205> yes install was succesfull but not the first login
<influx6> be03099205: u sure you set up your login details properly or hope capslock wasnt on while setting up your password and if you are talking bout the live system,the password is the same as the username which is usually "ubuntu"
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, there is not any firefox-bin proccess
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: type "ps aux" to see if it's running
<Jacruth> I did "ps aux | grep firefox"
<Jacruth> or even grep mozilla
<Jacruth> or something like that
<be03099205> ok, can I upgrade from 10.04 from the network now?
<Jacruth> and there is nothing related to it
<be03099205> would that work
<MeanEYE> be03099205: yes
<be03099205> ?
<be03099205> ok! how do I upgrade
<twistedstorm> meaneye do you have any ideas?
<influx6> cjae: you cant shrink a partition while using it,u best boot into a live system through a cd or use one of the cd partiton managers out there to do the shrinking ,would advice you to use the ubuntu dvd/cd live session and use dparted or disk utility
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: hmm, thats odd
<influx6> be03099205: yes you can upgrade
<khrm> be03099205 Well first did you try it using cd?
<cjae> IdleOne: is that the only way, is it cause when I stop kdm and sudo su and move off the /home for present working directory
<influx6> be03099205:  go into terminal type  sudo update-maanger -d
<cjae> IdleOne: and umount still won't work
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: how did it crash?
<IdleOne> cjae: unmount won't work because /home is currently in use
<MeanEYE> be03099205: System -> Administration -> Update Manager -> Settings -> Release upgrade set to Normal releases... close and then check for updates you should see upgrade to 10.10
<influx6> be03099205: though on normal bases it should show an upgrade button on top of your update-manager
<MeanEYE> twistedstorm: sorry, no clue about that :/ maybe someone else
<cjae> IdleOne: by what?
<IdleOne> cjae: this is why I said use a live cd
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, it didn't crash, I closed it, but I'm using Ubuntu from a pendrive
<MarconM> who know app htop
<MarconM> ?
<MeanEYE> !htop
<Stef> Hi when i try to mount my softraid1 it says: error mounting: wrong fs type, option, bad superblock on /dev/md0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. how can i solve this?
<cjae> IdleOne: right I was just wondering why it would still be busy
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: is that live or persistant install to usb?
<IdleOne> cjae: because the system is using it.
<Jacruth> uys
<Dr_Willis> Stef:  give the channel the exact commandline you are using to mount the thing.
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, it's persistant
<IdleOne> cjae: is /home on a separate partition?
<cjae> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> should be able to unmount it in that case
<Stef> Dr_Willis: sudo mount /dev/md0 /storage   --> first i made storage dir: sudo mkdir /storage
<cjae> IdleOne: wrong runlevel?
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: then it should behave just like a harddisk install (if i'm right), were you using flash when you closed it?
<IdleOne> cjae: don't know
<IdleOne> cjae: but I don't think so.
<Dr_Willis> Stef:  you are not giveing it enough optionx. give it a filesytem type pehaps.
<Stef> Dr_Willis: at this moment i'm looking for errors on the array, is there a way to stop that job ?
<Jacruth> perhaps ThinkT510 I think yes
<Dr_Willis> Stef:  no idea - i dont use raids
<Izsha> Hi there.  I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop previously but went back to Win7 due to program compatibility issues.  I'm back to it, and everything is working fine except for my wireless.  I am able to connect to my wireless, I can ping the router, but I can do no browsing.  Pinging google.com doesn't work either.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I've been trying to get this to work for...
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: can you check to see if flash isn't running, if it is kill it
<Izsha> ...hours.  D:
<cjae> I thought that because when you have a separate home part, your prefences for applications are stored in hidden files on /home, but being that I am using things as su can't see how unless it because of sudo
<cjae> IdleOne: I thought that because when you have a separate home part, your prefences for applications are stored in hidden files on /home, but being that I am using things as su can't see how unless it because of sudo
<Jacruth> ubuntu    6664  0.0  0.0   5176   760 pts/1    S+   19:14   0:00 grep --color=auto flash
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 6664 in unrar-nonfree (Ubuntu) "unrar-nonfree: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6664
<Dr_Willis> Izsha:  if you cant ping google.com but you can ping the ip# of google.com = thats a sign of a dns server issue.
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, it is running, but It seems to ... be... odd
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: can you pastebin the output of ps aux
<Jacruth> it has a new signal each time I...
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  hidden .files are not really hidden,. they just get 'ignrored; by most apps.
<Izsha> Dr_Willis:  So I should reboot back to 10.10 and try pinging google's IP?
<Jacruth> I cant open firefox to past it, ThinkT510
<Jacruth> :\
<ThinkT510> !pastbin
<ThinkT510> !pastebin
<Stef> Dr_Willis: adding -t etx4 won't work
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cjae> Dr_Willis: right
<Dr_Willis> Izsha:  that would be a good test. and check the dns servers. you caould set it to use a dns server of 8.8.8.8 *(googles dns server) and see if it then works.
<ThinkT510> Jackruth: you can pastebin from terminal
<Dr_Willis> Stef:  i dont use raids. so no other ideas other then to say that erroe messege was teh generic 'mount failed try some extra options' type error message.
<Jacruth> fpaste?
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<Izsha> Dr_Willis:  What is 8.8.8.8?  I am able to ping that.
<ThinkT510> !pastebinit | Jacruth
<ubottu> Jacruth: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jacruth> Izsha, is the google dns
<sveinse> How can I make network manager to give me an autoconfigured ip (avahi/ipv4ll) if and only if dhcp has failed? Doing to "dhclient eth0" manually actually successfully sets up a eth0:avahi network, but NM doesn't
<Stef> Dr_Willis: ok but thanks ;)
<Jacruth> Izsha, google dns server
<Diverdude> If i have a png image, is there any way i can see what the resolution in dpi is in the image?
<cjae> IdleOne: thats what it is, I would need to be logged in as root
<Izsha> Jacruth:  So then that means I have a DNS problem?
<cjae> damn sudo
<Jacruth> Izsha, if you are able, why should you have a problem?
<cjae> root passwd?
<grendal_prime> jesus..is there nothing that monitors dir size that i can use to trigger an event?
<grendal_prime> its amazing there is nothing that does this based on event
<ThinkT510> MnCC: welcome back
<Izsha> Jacruth:  I am not sure.  I am baffled that I am able to browse perfectly on Win7 and not on 10.10
<MnCC> so i have gnome on top of x-server , where does metacity come in ?
<grendal_prime> i cant figer how how to pull that info from inotify
<MnCC> Thx, had to eat something
<jtniehof> Diverdude: pngcheck -v png_file.png
<Jacruth> what kind of error Izsha ?
<Jacruth> wait ThinkT510, it is hard to do it
<Jacruth> :\
<ThinkT510> MnCC: metacity is the window manager for gnome
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: np
<Izsha> Jacruth:  I am able to connect to my wireless (it shows I am connected and displays that I have been assigned an IP address, etc.), but whenever I try to open my browser, nothing will open.  :/
<MnCC> So i have gnome on metacity on x-server ?
<Jacruth> Izsha, try to open the browser using the terminal
<ThinkT510> MnCC: metacity on gnome on x11
<Jacruth> Izsha, the terminal should display some error
<MnCC> ahh..
<sveinse> Can I make network manager check for dhcp IP and if not, revert to avahi assigned ip?
<KramB> What program can I use that is like Team Viewer so I can help someone with their computer?  It has to work on both Linux and Windows.
<Izsha> Jacruth:  Sorry, I didn't mean to say that the browser won't open, the problem is that none of the pages will load in the browser.  google.com, ubuntu.com, etc.  I am able to open my router's admin page only.
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, http://pastebin.com/X2Cwh3YE
<ThinkT510> KramB: team viewer is available for ubuntu
<yuzodo> KramB, teamviewer lol, it works
<khrm> ssh
<KramB> Oh it does. :L
<KramB> I knew that.
<KramB> Thanks.
<khrm> KramB use ssh
<KramB> No gracias.
<Jacruth> Izsha, let me think... can you do a ping?
<Diverdude> jtannenbaum, This is the output: http://pastebin.com/A0pMTvQc    so the dpi is 150 ?
<Jacruth> No gracias xD
<KramB> She's too dumb to do that.
<Izsha> Jacruth:  I am unable to ping any outside websites, but I can ping my router and 8.8.8.8
<miloss> hi all people :)
<yuzodo> hey miloss
<opooto> how are ATI drivers nowadays for ubutnu? i'm lookign at a new graphics card, and I have always used nvidia
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: well flash doesn't appear to be running in there
<opooto> i remember having problems with mtrrs and high memory systems with the FGLRX drivers
<Jacruth> you could deactivate the dns, but I think it is not the problem Izsha
<miloss> hawe some one from serbia hear ?
<Jacruth> are you sure ThinkT510 ?
<FarkingBish> !serbian | miloss
<ubottu> miloss: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, http://pastebin.com/XfmDx8Ne
<BluesKaj> opooto, nvidia still works well here, 7600gt and 6400gs work fine on my linux machines
<rcmaehl> Can I use an SD card as swap?
<BluesKaj> err 8400gs
<opooto> BluesKaj, yup yup, but the graphics are going flaky on my 9600
<BluesKaj> opooto, which driver
<opooto> BluesKaj, it loosk like the ATI chips are ~$25 cheaper for similar performance
<jtniehof> Diverdude: yes, 150dpi for that example
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: as far as i can tell, i don't think that is the flash plugin, it's likely unrelated
<opooto> BluesKaj, it's a hardware issue :)
<sveinse> rcmaehl: Yes you can, but its very slow, so I can't see why you would
<opooto> this card has "been through a lot"
<BluesKaj> opooto, are you sure ?
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, I think It could be because of that: each time I do ps aux, flash have a new PID
<rcmaehl> sveinse: b/c it's going bad. The read and write speeds fluctuate wildly which shouldn't happen on flash media so I want to use what I can
<opooto> BluesKaj, yup, sometimes the system won't post with it in, sometimes it overheats, i'm guessing a cap blew somewhere. it was a free card, so i'm not too sad
<Jacruth> Izsha, try deactivating it
<Izsha> Jacruth:  How would I go about doing that?
<sveinse> rcmaehl: sorry, "b/c" ?
<BluesKaj> opooto, ok, but nvidia is still the most reliable grfx in (k)ubuntu from what i've seen so far
<rcmaehl> b/c = because
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: sorry i can't help you further, you could kill -9 it but without knowing exactly what it is i don't know what effect it would have, it may respawn too
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, ill do it
<seangrove> Hey all, I can't quite seem to get the sudoers file right
<seangrove> I have this line in it:
<seangrove> %soto   dogen = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/nginx
<AbuBadr> fan is running in highest speed all the time in ubuntu!! how to reduce it's speed?
<influx6> seangrove:
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: on what?
<sveinse> rcmaehl: I've been working with sd-cards in linux embedded settings, and I see some cards/vendors which have great throughput (which is the "Class" rating) but extremely varying r/w latecies.
<seangrove> From my understanding, it should say: Inside the soto group the user dogen can run /usr/sbin/nginx with no password
<Jacruth> !killall
<seangrove> err, can run `sudo /usr/sbin/nginx`
<Jacruth> ThinkT510, do you know any way to kill process younger than a time?
<sveinse> rcmaehl: Especially Kingston as they don't produce their own cards (they are rebranded)
<Jacruth> for example, killall -y
<rcmaehl> sveinse: the old benchmark showed very little fluctuation
<Jacruth> but I dont know how to use killall -y
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl,  my laptop fujitsu siemens amilo sa 3650
<ThinkT510> Jacruth: sorry, no
<thoht> hi
<sveinse> rcmaehl: Tried bonnie++ ?
<thoht> i ve an issue when removing a package: http://pastebin.com/n973pVk5
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: sudo modprobe
<seangrove> But that is absolutely not what's happening here... I keep getting prompted for my password when trying to run `sudo nginx -t` as dogen
<thoht> how can i force the purge/remove of this package (hpasm) ?
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: then sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<phonex01> hello  ! !!
<phonex01> from jordan to everyone good night
<phonex01> fancontrol ? what is this //?
<seangrove> influx6: did you have some idea?
<thedangler> installed ps3mediaserver and it works but the GUI wont launch. Everything seems to be working fine otherwise. anyone know ow to get this working?
<seangrove> Or does anyone have a better place I should ask help for in?
<ThinkT510> MnCC: you still there? enjoying linux and the learning experience?
<dustin> hello everyone
<MnCC> Yup, removing packages as we speak
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<dustin> how you doing danny
<MnCC> Weird though, wanted to remove a Thai language package, but had dependencies all over .. so i let be
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl, fancontrol is already the newest version.
<AbuBadr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sveinse> Noone here which known Network Manager?
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: run sudo fancontrol
<sveinse> *knows
<DannyButterman> How can I configure a persistent "search" and "domain" setting in resolv.conf ? each time I assign them, it gets back to the former setting upon reboot
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl, Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<AbuBadr> Error: Can't read configuration file
<rcmaehl> --help
<MnCC> ThinkT510, you know a good SHA/MD5/SFV checker with small footprint ?
<dgtl> DannyButterman, that is because is use DHCP
<BluesKaj> seangrove, drop the % at the front of that line , it shourld read, username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/whateverapp,
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: sudo pwmconfig
<dgtl> DannyButterman, one solution would be to set resolve.conf read-only per flag
<ThinkT510> !md5 | MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<seangrove> BluesKaj: Ah, ok, I'll try that
<elijah> how can I remove menu entries for programs that don't exist anymore (Kubuntu)?
<seangrove> BluesKaj: what does the ALL= there stand for then?
<MnCC> Think510: i need one that does all, sha/md5/sfv
<Pumpkin-> DannyButterman: you can define custom scripts for what to do when you dhcp up an address in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/. I imagine you can setup something there to apply persistent settings to resolv.conf
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl, /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<ThinkT510> MnCC: sorry, don't know any
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: O_O
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl, :)  what?
<DannyButterman> dgt1: what do you mean ? read only "per flag" ? I have another box running on 9.04 that also uses dhcp and there's no such problem
<Malkavian_> elijah: right click on KMenu and select edit applications??
<DannyButterman> Pumpkin: ok thank you, I check that at once
<phonex01> does anyone have an idea how can i connect internet throught Satellite ?  because we are about making evolution and the Gov may disconnect Internet ? need help here ?
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: it's not seeing your fan
<yuzodo> prepare for spam guys
<BluesKaj> seangrove, I think for all the /usr/bin apps listed in the line , you can add several
<seangrove> BluesKaj: yeah, that's what the manual says
<MnCC> ThinkT510: np, ill start searching
<seangrove> Looks like it's working - thank you!
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl, is there a solution or just went back to windows 7 :(
<rcmaehl> AbuBadr: you can try sudo sensors-detect then sudo pwnconfig
<dgtl> DannyButterman, immutable flag, chown +i
<phonex01> does anyone have an idea how can i connect internet throught Satellite ?  because we are about making evolution and the Gov may disconnect Internet ?
<dgtl> DannyButterman, sorry, chmod
<dgtl> is what i meant
<dgtl> aehm chattr
<dgtl> lol
<DannyButterman> dgt1: never mind, I understood ;)
<XLV> phonex01, its expensive, esp if you want to be totally untied of any landline
<phonex01> i will pay whatever
<Jacruth> guys, could you find me a "killall -y " use example? I can't open my firefox
<phonex01> i dont care about money
<yuzodo> that's 4 connections from the same IP
<phonex01> just for 1 month
<phonex01> i need it for 1 month
<XLV> phonex01, whatever being 2K$ for the initial hardware? and then 100$/month for 512Kbit/s ( or somewhere there, i dont remember exact prices atm )?
<cjae> ok so I enabled root account, dropped to console, logged in as root in /root and still cannot umount /home wtfudge?
<Jacruth> guys, could you find me a "killall -y " use example? I can't open my firefox
<phonex01> they provide me with UP streamer ?
<cjae> what is command to check users logged in?
<XLV> phonex01, yes, if you pay
<phonex01> who provide that service ?
<Jacruth> cjae, perhaps it is who
<Pumpkin-> phonex01: I imagine you might struggle to actually get the equipment into the country though, especially now.
<phonex01> do you have numbers ? can they installed it in Jordan ?
<Jacruth> cjae, "who"
<XLV> ah, that too
<phonex01> man , no problem wit this
<phonex01> i can get it inside the country
<dgtl> cjae, that doesnt depent on users logged in, do an 'lsof | grep /home' and see what is accessing /home
<XLV> phonex01, beware that even trying to smuggle it in atm the way things are there atm, you may be treated as a "terrorist" from your regime
<dgtl> cjae, kill what is accessing home and umount it afterwards
<phonex01> I'm already a terrrorsit in my country dictionary
<phonex01> so nothing new !
<cjae> Jacruth: ok thanks
<cjae> dgtl: thanks will ry
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl, AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           Success!
<cjae> try*
<phonex01> how can provide that service
<phonex01> im serious and not kidding
<Pumpkin-> phonex01: http://www.satsig.net/ivsat2.htm
<Jacruth> cjae, dgtl wrote something useful
<DannyButterman> I finally found that modifying /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is the best way to achieve what I want
<esing123> hi
<AbuBadr> rcmaehl,  the rest is    No
<phonex01> Thank you
<DannyButterman> just had to add supersede domain-name <mydomain> to it
<MnCC> anyone know if the gnome-screensaver includes the default locking mechnism ? if i uninstall am i still able to lock my computer ?
<esing123> Youtube videos are not playable, rather I see violet-blue colors. How can I fix this? It is weird to me because I had no problems before playing youtue videos on my ubuntu
<dgtl> DannyButterman, interesting, okay, nice to know
<gr8ron> esing123: intel graphics adapter?
<gr8ron> esing123: disabling all cookies in your browser may help
<drc> esing123: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<esing123> gr8ron using t43p ibm
<ThinkT510> MnCC: i think it is part of gnome-screensaver
<AbuBadr> how to get an apple app store ID without having a credit card??
<gr8ron> gr8ron: i mean disable cookies for youtube
<MnCC> ThinkT510: ill leave it then =)
<esing123> Thanks alot you both guys ! it works now
<esing123> :)
<phonex01> XLV i called them
<esing123> I made an exception for youtube cookies
<phonex01> it is a company in UAE
<phonex01> they said it cost 800 USD for hardware
<phonex01> and 100 USD monthly for 1024 line
<AbuBadr> how to get an apple app store ID without having a credit card??
<XLV> phonex01, well, there are two versions, one uses satellite for upstream too, the other uses some landline ( even pstn ) to send upstream and receive ACKs
<XLV> phonex01, the former is much pricier
<phonex01> they said with upstreamer
<XLV> ok then
<XLV> i havent checked prices for quite a while, seems they dropped
<phonex01> y i know they used landline to send data because it is not easy to transmit a signal through satellite
<illmortal> anyone know if there's a cairo-dock channel? Cairo dock keeps centering itself between both my monitors... like it's spanning across. lol <_<;
<phonex01> but they said with upstreamer
<coz_> illmortal,   there is   #cairo-dockj
<dustin> hmm
<burhan> hey guys
<illmortal> thanks coz_
<burhan> i am new here
<dustin> anyone of you folks know where to find books on unbuntu that teach you how to use it etc?
<ThinkT510> !manual | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dustin> prefer free ones or if someone has a bunch they dont use
<illmortal> hmm... guess cairo-dock channel died
<coz_> illmortal,   sorry th at is    #cairo-dock   withouth the j
<burhan> so i dont know what that is properiate
<dustin> thanks think
<illmortal> oh ok haha
<coz_> illmortal,  I am there by the way
<ThinkT510> dustin: np
<burhan> but does anyone knows that is it possible to develop iphone app on ubuntu
<MeanEYE> burhan: the answer is no
<MeanEYE> burhan: thanks to apple you need a mac and xcode
<burhan> ok thanks
<burhan> :)
<burhan> then i have another question
<Benkinooby> how can i find out if a homogenous differential equation has a distinct solutionß
<MeanEYE> burhan: there are some of those IDEs that can make crossplatform stuff... I think that can work
<burhan> does anyone know how to develop a mobile java program for nokia samsung etc.
<Benkinooby> oops
<Benkinooby> sorry
<AbuBadr> how to get an apple app store ID without having a credit card??
<burhan> AbuBadr: you can search google
<burhan> and easily find it
<burhan> i dont remember know but a while ago i had did it
<phonex01> KLV private
<burhan> does anyone know how to develop a mobile java program for nokia samsung etc.
<l0b> Hey guys. I want to build a new machine on which to install Ubuntu.  Are there any hardware considerations I should keep in mind?  I'll probably have an AMD chip and a Gigabyte 4350 card
<ThinkT510> !hlc | l0b
<ThinkT510> !hcl | l0b
<ubottu> l0b: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<blackbird_> How can I increase the disk size of my Oracle VM VirtualBox running XP?
<l0b> Ah, thanks man : )
<ThinkT510> np
<Jacruth> !wl monkeytown
<l0b> Although... that's all prebuilt? I was hoping to save money by buying from newegg and assembling myself
<l0b> Huh. This is kind of a bummer. I knew that Linux had some hardware dependencies, but didn't realize it was this bad : (
<ThinkT510> l0b: the biggest things to consider are graphics, wifi
<_Neytiri_> seclfe
<_Neytiri_> whops
<l0b> No wonder the "Year of Linux" has never arrived.  The OS is nowhere near as portable as Windows
<dustin> heh
<raven> hi
<dustin> hello raven
<raven> evolution comes up with first-start-config again - how to rescue?
<ThinkT510> l0b: perhaps if you told us your preferences we could tell you if it is supported
<dustin> okay anyone help me load a file ?
<dustin> if they got time for a noob
<dustin> or find the self installer for it?
<khrm> What file?
<l0b> Fair enough.  I'd like to buy parts on newegg, assemble the machine myself and install Ubuntu 10.10 on it.
<l0b> Is there a way I can verify whether a particular GPU is supported by Ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> l0b: what graphics and wifi are you considering?
<raven> evolution comes up with first-start-config again - how to rescue?
<ThinkT510> l0b: ati and nvidia have proprietry drivers available
<l0b> I'm considering this GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125251
<dustin> well i downloaded quake2 linux and ive extracted the folder
<broyles> .p
<ThinkT510> l0b: that should be supported via flgrx
<dustin> but dont know where to find the run application or run it through the terminal.
<broyles> l0b: with it being an ati there should be proprietry drivers for it
<DJones> w 13
<l0b> Proprietary drivers from ATI or from Ubuntu foundation?
<LarsN> how would I go about replacing the icon on the gnome menu?
<pozzi> is it possible to make a launcher that execute a software each tipe i start ubuntu?
<Gnea> okay, looks like I'm not the only one with this flash red-tint problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699351
<ThinkT510> l0b: from ati
<raven> evolution comes up with first-start-config again - how to rescue?
<ThinkT510> l0b: ubuntu trys to encourage use of free software drivers
<pozzi> is it possible to create a launcher that execute a software each time ubuntu starts?
<broyles> raven: what problems have you had before it came up
<broyles> pozzi: go into system menu and the preferences, then session, you can add startup items in there
<raven> broyles, no problems
<ThinkT510> l0b: as regards wifi, intel is likely the best to use
<l0b> Honest question - how can a software driver not be free?  I mean, you buy the hardware and the driver's included in the price
<l0b> Or do you mean free as in open source?
<broyles> l0b: free as in freedom, not as in beer :P
<ThinkT510> l0b: yeah, open source
<broyles> raven: has evolution been working ok for a while? (have you done any updates etc?)
<pozzi> broyles,  it asks me a startup command..what does it mean?
<Pumpkin-> the other form of not-free is possible as well. Check out "http://www.turboprint.info/"
<raven> broyles, worked fine, no manual updates
<l0b> For wireless I was thinking of some Linksys card, but I'll try to find something from Intel
<neiz> l0b: I use a radeon 5770 in 10.10 with proprietary drivers and am able to run wow, sc2, etc all at great quality
<bikcmp> Hi all, what's the best way to sync my iPhone 4 to my ubuntu desktop?
<bikcmp> i'm pretty sure it's 10.10.
<broyles> pozzi: thats the thing you want to get auto started
<Wot_Wot> pozzi, System >> Preferences >> Startup Applications
<l0b> neiz - Do you use WINE to run those games?
<neiz> l0b: yes
<ThinkT510> !iphone | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<l0b> Sounds cool
<pozzi> yes ok Wot_Wot , here i choose what i want to start. then he asks me "startup command". what do i put here?
<broyles> raven: mm one thing to try is closing the wizard and trying to launch from a terminal window, see if there is any errors
<misiek27> jest ktoś z polski
<l0b> When new versions of Ubuntu come out, is it up to the hardware vendors to update their drivers or does Ubuntu try to maintain backwards compatibility of some sort?
<Wot_Wot> pozzi, presumably the name of the program you are trying to start, usually found in /usr/bin/
<ThinkT510> !pl | misiek27
<ubottu> misiek27: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<raven> broyles, no error messages
<broyles> raven: does it launch the wizard again?
<misiek27> oki
<raven> broyles, yes
<pozzi> k ty
<jgcampbell300> hello .. I need some advice ... I am looking for a good tutorial for installing and setting up samba ldap and dns on a server I plan to make a PDC out of ... can anyone help me ... most of the info i have gathered from the net is either incorrect, outdated, or just all out hard to understand  not to mention missing things
<madsj> is there some reason why ubuntu 10.10 messed up with ssh? when I try to login to servers which have my public key, I am requested for the password for some odd reason (wasn't in 10.04 and earlier versions)
<[TK]D-Fender> l0b: few manufacturers provide direct driver support, most is via the community, and "backward support" is pretty much a constant.  With newer releases you get MORE supported device,
<broyles> raven: thats strange.. does running "ls ~.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/" from a terminal work?
<raven> broyles, file not found
<ThinkT510> "ls ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox.sbd/"
<th0r> raven: ~/......
<broyles> madsj: check the permissions on .ssh and .ssh/id_rsa(or id_dsa) , it should be 700 for .ssh and 600 for the id_rsa(or id_dsa)
<raven> broyles, no results
<broyles> whoops i missed a / ;)
<jgcampbell300> anyone ?
<khrm> dustin first type this: sudo pwd>/etc/quake2.conf             & then: chmod 644 /etc/quake2.conf
<broyles> raven: sounds like your evolution dir has gone for some reason.... has anything else on your system gone back to defaults by any chance? does ls ~/.evolution work?
<mweichert> anyone know of a volume manager or filesystem with good copy-on-write snapshot support?
<david> Would anyone recommend OpenLDAP or perhaps something else to replace a windows domain?
<khrm> dustin : Also you have to extract file here in /usr/local/games
<coz_> david,  if no one here can answer try ##linux  channel   although they are slower in there
<david> coz_: thx, noted
<raven> broyles, .evolution is there
<broyles> raven: does it contain anything?
<raven> broyles, yes several things
<broyles> raven: thats good, ;)
<khrm> dustin : for running there must be file called quake2 in extracted directory
<broyles> raven: only thing I can suggest (unless any one has any ideas) is to follow the wizard putting in the same settings as you did before.. it may pick up your existing mail from those dirs
<khrm> dustin : Are you there?
<Dyresen> Anyone know when postgres 9 will be included in ubuntu?
<raven> i hope so
<madsj> I asked earlier today, but never got a reply; and I haven't found anything useful on google
<gameaccount> Hi. My grub2 does not detect an install of win98 on my hard drive. How do I add this to the menu?
<Alex_> gameaccount: Go to grub's homepage, they got allkinds of tutorials, inclooding your problem, wait, ill put link
<madsj> broyles: I just have identity and identity.pub, but I guess they're the same?
<broyles> madsj: yea they are
<madsj> identity = dsa private key
<Alex_> gameaccount: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Chain_002dloading
<donnib> i get a lock icon on folders in my automounted NFS share, why is that ?
<broyles> madsj: try this chmod 700 .ssh ; chmod 600 .ssh/identity
<donnib> i have added the share in fstab and at the end i have rw
<Dyresen> madsj: you asked about postgres 9?
<Osmodivs> I just can't find a way to convert my videos, I have tried Arista but it does not have all codecs, Ogg convertor neither does<. How do I convert my Ogg files to WMV
<donnib> the nfs share has open for eveything so no restrictions
<broyles> donnib: try adding vers=3 to the mount options
<Osmodivs> Or 3gp
<donnib> broyles: thx, will try
<madsj> Dyresen: no
<madsj> broyles: is already the case
<gameaccount> Alex_:  thanks. But does this also work on grub2 ?
<Dyresen> oki
<broyles> madsj: do you have the same ownership on the server and client, with the same uid (not name)
<seangrove> Alright, I've gone to the other extreme - somehow I don't need to enter my password at all for sudoers
<Alex_> gameaccount: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bipul`> i dont understand why divx movies are not working in ubuntu
<Alex_> gameaccount: But if you type grub-update, it will zero out
<Alex_> the modified grub.cfg
<broyles> madsj: sorry got people mixed up
<gameaccount> Alex_:  I have ubuntu 10.04 so I do not know if I have a grub.cfg
<broyles> madsj: try sshing wtih -vv
<Bipul`> can any one help me
<Alex_> gameaccount: Just type
<Alex_> the modified grub.cfg
<Alex_> gameaccount: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<madsj> broyles: the ownership never changed, so that's the weird thing
<Bipul`> i can not able to see videos  divx
<coz_> Bipul`,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<broyles> madsj: sorry that was a answer to someone else :)
<donnib> same problem, still have the lock icon on the folders
<donnib> :(
<broyles> donnib: do you have the same ownership on the server and client, with the same uid (not name)
<broyles> madsj: try using ssh with -v it will tell u if it trys to use the key ;)
<donnib> broyles:not sure what u mean by ownership
<gameaccount> ^
<Bipul`> coz_, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bipul`> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<broyles> donnib: if you do ls -la you can see who owns the files
<broyles> Bipul`: close down any package managers you have loaded liek the updater ;)
<coz_> Bipul`,  close synaptic package manager
<Bipul`> every thing is closed
<coz_> Bipul`,  or in synapitc  hit Search and type in  ubuntu restricted extras
<Osmodivs> How do you convert OGG files to WMV?
<coz_> Osmodivs,  ffmpeg
<madsj> broyles: thanks for the -v hint; the file names are required to be id_dsa and id_dsa.pub (just make them symlinks of identity and identity.pub)
<coz_> Osmodivs,    ffmpeg -i  nameof.ogg  nameof.wmv
<broyles> donnib: madsj glad to hear that ;) and not a problem :D
<Osmodivs> coz_ Thx, I'll try that
<broyles> i am really tempted to upgrade to natty... :P
<yuzodo> broyles, ME TOO lol
<broyles> think i will do a backup first tho ;)
<yuzodo> lol yeah
<l0b> Hurr. At this point it seems if I want Ubuntu on a laptop it'll be easier to buy a Macbook and use Bootcamp : )
<broyles> just got the machine configured how I like :D
<mustardseed> hello, i have recently installed ubuntu 10.10 on a rather old machine; attached a brand new USB 802.11 n dongle which was a pain to install and have recognized by the system; issue is, the machine is really slow; am new to ubuntu, only tried fedora before, was not impressed with its management of usb and wifi either; many thanks for your help
<yuzodo> l0b, yeah that's true
<ThinkT510> l0b: thinkpads have been absolutely fantastic for me with linux
<yuzodo> I second that
<l0b> Cool, checking out Lenovo's site. Thanks ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> np
<broyles> l0b: i would replace macos on my macbook with ubuntu, but I still need photoshop (the gimp just does not cut it :( )
<broyles> yuzodo: mmm can I be bothered waiting for the backup :P........
<yuzodo> lol broyles
<broyles> yuzodo: if i backup my home dir, thats 95% of the settings :P
<yuzodo> hehe
<broyles> yuzodo: and make a note of the the extra themes I have installed it should be ok.....
<yuzodo> yeah
<yuzodo> i write things down too lol
<donnib> broyles: i managed to do ls -la on a folder and i can see "nogroup", i guess my NAS sets that
<ryuguns1> Excuse me if this is to off topic, but how do you install gtkmoz(for python) on ubuntu?
<broyles> donnib: yep prob :)
<donnib> broyles: so what do i have to do ? i have set read / write access in the NAS
<gameaccount> how do I find out which partition is hd0,2 ind grub?
<gameaccount> *in
<coz_> ryuguns1,  sudo apt-get install python-gtkmozembed
<ThinkT510> !info python-gtkmozembed | ryuguns1
<ubottu> ryuguns1: python-gtkmozembed (source: gnome-python-extras): Python bindings for the GtkMozEmbed Gecko library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.25.3-5ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 252 kB
<ryuguns1> yhank you
<broyles> donnib: you need to find out what permissions you need to set on the nas.. its different for all nas's
<ryuguns1> thank*
<donnib> broyles: my NAS has an option   	 Write-enabled hosts:  where i can type the ip address, maybe that will work
<broyles> donnib: let me guess, its a infrant/netgear ready nas
<donnib> yup :)
<broyles> I had one of those
<donnib> is that a problem ?
<broyles> nope :P
<ryuguns1> @coz_ ,  ThinKT510  and  ubottu: thank you
<broyles> but I recommend u mount via samba :P
<donnib> oh, ok
<donnib> ahhh, i see
<ThinkT510> ryuguns1: np
<coz_> ryanakca,   no problem
<broyles> donnib: I had loads of problems via nfs with it
<broyles> donnib: till it died (psu) it was one of the early ones :P
<ryanakca> coz_: Sorry?
<broyles> donnib: so I used cifs to mount the dirs, was a lot easier longterm with it
<coz_> ryanakca,   sorry  wrong nick
<coz_> ryuguns1,  no problem
<donnib> i have a line like this now in fstab, 192.168.1.55:/uTorrent /home/mihai/uTorrent nfs rw,vers=3 should i change the nfs in the end ?
<thiefy> how would i force gparted to format a drive that is mounted as read only?
<broyles> donnib: its slightly different.. 1 tick let me get u a url
<ThinkT510> thiefy: unmount it
<thiefy> ThinkT510 even windows can not format the thing.
<broyles> donnib: http://webscript.princeton.edu/~pug/faqwiki/index.php?title=Using_SAMBA/CIFS_to_access_Windows_Shares that should be a good start for you
<donnib> thx, :)
<broyles> donnib: make sure you have samba-tools installed as well ;)
<ThinkT510> thiefy: you can only format if it is unmounted
<Osmodivs> coz_ Thx man, itr worked, bad thing is my NOKIA C3 wont recognize wmv as it claims, 3gp conversion does not work in ffmpeg, well, at least not with the -i option
<thiefy> fsck and gparted both fail at doing anything to the dirve.
<coz_> Osmodivs,  mmm  there are other utilities for this you can google for
<ThinkT510> thiefy: what drive is it?
<broyles> right be back later :) time to see how natty is :D
<donnib> broyles: installing just now..... :)
<thiefy> ThinkT510 it's a usb key
<ThinkT510> thiefy: does it have a switch on it to prevent writing?
<thiefy> nope. :)
<ThinkT510> thiefy: so you plug it in, launch gparted and try to format it but it doesn't let you?
<ryuguns1> !
<thiefy> is there some way to force gparted or fsck or sometkhing to format that mofo even though it'll mount as read only?   (it came out of a windows computer that crashed (didn't unmount properly))
<thiefy> ThinkT510 right.
<ThinkT510> thiefy: does gparted say its mounted?
<thiefy> gparted says this:  Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<ThinkT510> thiefy: then unmount it
<thiefy> it is...
<ThinkT510> thiefy: you cannot format a drive if it is mounted
<thiefy> gparted can't screw with it...
<thiefy> i know that.
<thiefy> gparted says it can't screw with it cause it's read only.
<bikcmp> hm.
<ThinkT510> thiefy: what make is the usb stick?
<thiefy> how can i say "shutup, do as i say and format this mofo."
<bikcmp> I tried the ipod link, and did all the steps, but after using banshee to try to sync, it says that the file format isn't supported
<bikcmp> how can I fix that? :)
<thiefy> Mar 13 20:24:30 mint kernel: [ 3599.055035] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DT 101 II        PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<ThinkT510> bikcmp: i thought you wanted to sync an iphone, not ipod
<hihihi100> i need help installing agoboo, it says that basicdat is not found, but right now im in that folder  http://paste.ubuntu.com/579891/
<hihihi100> egoboo
<lusmus> what does they mean with this?
<lusmus> gnomenu from /gnoemnu/gnomenu-2.9.tar.gz add gnomenu to panel apply gnomenu theme
<bikcmp> ThinkT510: err, ipod touch 4, sorry, did I say iphone?
<yuzodo> bikcmp, check my PM
<bikcmp> yuzodo: I don't see a pm from you
<lusmus> i dont understand what they mean where at?
<bikcmp> oh, never mind :)
<Kent_> Hey, I just installed 10.10 on an old laptop, but when I plugged the cable for my modem in it still wouldn't connect to the net
<ThinkT510> thiefy: looking now
<Kent_> I use the same cable to connect my desktop to the net so its working here
<hihihi100> i need help with an error 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/579891/
<decoder> hihihi100: try maybe sudo make install one directory up
<decoder> not in src
<decoder> cd .. && sudo make install
<thiefy> ThinkT510 sudo mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n UbuntuUSB /dev/sda1              mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<thiefy> that's what it does.
<hihihi100> decoder, No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<decoder> hihihi100: ok, was just a quick guess
<viktor133> i keep having troubles with my mic, it works at first, but after a while doesn't anymore. can anybody help me?
<decoder> hihihi100: egoboo is in the repos, why dont you install it that way?
<hihihi100> decoder, outdated
<ThinkT510> thiefy: sorry, i'm stumped
<thiefy> me too
<thiefy> i want to throw it out the window.
<leonessa_> ciao a tutti
<hihihi100> decoder, repo version will make my machine slow down a lot
<george123> why i cant view unity DE in 11.04 64bit live cd?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | george123
<ubottu> george123: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<thiefy> thanks for you efforts ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> thiefy: np, i can recommend byteStor usb sticks, i haven't had any problems with them
<thiefy> it just seems like a rare freak event. not normal at all.     :)
<RubenAlonzo> Hello Everyone, just bought a Wd My Passport Elite 500 GB and was wondering even though it is recognized in ubuntu 10.10, should I reformat it to regain all of the 500 gigs? Currently with the installed software on  it from factory it only shows 460 gb?
<soreau> RubenAlonzo: I probably would
<Note-book> how do I download the latest Nvidia drivers for my HP DV6000 ?
 * soreau is still trying to figure out a good way to get the 'cd' removed from his 8GB sandisk cruser
<RubenAlonzo> soreau: whats the best way to format it? apllication to use i mean?
<Tectu> soreau, did you try gparted with your cruzer?
<soreau> RubenAlonzo: I don't know, probably dd.. but I heard that this data can live on an unwritable sector to restore itself
<Tectu> soreau, thath worked for me
<thiefy> Note-book go to systme - admin - additional drivers - if you need some, they will show up there.
<soreau> Tectu: Yes, but it doesn't show this as a partition
<hihihi100> decoder, do you play egoboo?
<marcin_> serberko
<neohashi> hello, how do I make my printer _not_ skip "return" when printing c code from gedit?
<soreau> I probably have to 0 out every bit with dd
<Tectu> soreau, did you try to create new partitiontables too?
<drc> RubenAlonzo: Most external USB drives are formated FAT, I'd re-format it NTSF (the whole drive)
<RubenAlonzo> its actuallt showinf up as ntfs i think, lemme check
<soreau> Tectu: Yes, it works fine. Just that when you plug it in, it reports a new cd drive with this data in it
<Note-book> thiefy, Thanks :)
<thiefy> :)\
<Tectu> soreau, okay, maybe you have a newer version, my cruzer is a few years old.
<RubenAlonzo> actually, whenever i try to use disk utility  to format it, it tells me it cant because the drive is busy?
<Tectu> RubenAlonzo, umount it first
<soreau> RubenAlonzo: unmount it first
<RubenAlonzo> aha! Tectu, i will try that
<neohashi> just to clerify.. printing out the string "if (foo) return 0;" gets printed as "if (foo) 0;"
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<drc> RubenAlonzo: unmount it first
<Tectu> RubenAlonzo, type:     sudo umount /dev/sdX
<soreau> Tectu: I'm debating on whether or not it's worth it to remove, after all it's only 6.6MB out of 8GB
<soreau> 40GB out of 500, I'd be more upset about it ;)
<Tectu> soreau, i think that the space isn't the problem, it's just gay when it mounts every time a CD, dosn't it ;)
<soreau> Tectu: Yea and it makes the system think there was a disk inserted, etc. Kinda lame
<Tectu> soreau, indeed.
<Tectu> soreau, i never bought a sandisk stick again.
<soreau> Tectu: Also I think it works just fine without this software in the OS it's intended for
<soreau> heh
<Tectu> soreau, what? is the new curzer shitsoftware supporting linux ubuntu??
<guntbert> !language | Tectu
<ubottu> Tectu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> Tectu: Well you probably should be careful about your language here
<RubenAlonzo> sorry i left as i was recevieng how in terminal to unmount it, when i lsusb in terminal it shows up as device 004, how do i unmount it please?
<Tectu> guntbert, i am really sorry, won't do it again! sorry!   okay?
<soreau> Tectu: The software that ships with these things usually target a particular known os, no names mentioned :P
<Tectu> sorry guys about that thing i wrote above
<drc> RubenAlonzo: you un/mount, partition and format it all in Disk Utility
<yuzodo> what drc said RubenAlonzo :D
<RubenAlonzo> ok, like right click it and eject from left side dock icon?
<RubenAlonzo> thewn format it?
<soreau> RubenAlonzo: Use 'mount' to see what's mounted and where, then use 'umount /dev/sdd1' or whatever your device is
<Tectu> RubenAlonzo, yes
<soreau> RubenAlonzo: The eject butten should also unmount it
<Tectu> soreau, am i right that some devices need sudo to umount?
<soreau> RubenAlonzo: And disk utility has an unmount button
<soreau> Tectu: You should use privileges when mounting/unmounting nodes
<soreau> It's a system configuration change
<Tectu> okay
<hihihi100> i need help compiling from source, egoboo, it seems its done, but I cannot access the game, the executable files do nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/579899/
<soreau> ! compile | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hihihi100> i assume ubottu is a bot...
<soreau> hihihi100: Do you know what prefix it installed to?
<hihihi100> soreau, I dont even know what you mean by prefix
<soreau> hihihi100: What does this show? 'ls /usr/share/games/egoboo-2.x/'
<hihihi100> basicdat   and    modules
<RubenAlonzo> thank you! worked flawless in disk utility app, once i clicked it it showed the option to unmount the drive, then i was able to format it.
<nrik> in the Linux console everything is ok, but in GUI locale is broken. Where i should to search?
<Rummage> Query: What .deb packages should I get to play a .divx file in Ubuntu? - 10.10 without internet access, raw liveCD
<Dunn> anyone on?
<yuzodo> hey Dunn
<RubenAlonzo> what the best way in ubuntu  to have a drive formatted? just the regular first option "Master Boot Record"? or the other option of "Don't Partition"? which option will have the most space?
<RubenAlonzo> i will only use it with me ubuntu netbook
<msgeek> I just had a failure with updating.
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, MBR
<msgeek> three of the files that system update says I need were 404s
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, wait, what other options are there?
<stupidhead> hi all - i'm having trouble connecting my eee pc 4g to network (eth or wlan).. installed 10.10 server edition and ifup telling me unknown interface.. could anyone help me out please?
<gameaccount_> hi. I have a grub problem: 'Sudo update-grub2' does not find my win98 install. What can I do?
<AbuBadr> is there an easy way to edit the boot?
<guntbert> !grub2 | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RubenAlonzo> the first option is Master Boot Record, the other is Don't Partition, so im a little confused, i just a bit ago reformatted it as master boot record, but not certain if thats the best option?
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, no worries
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, did you catch my pm btw?
<msgeek> I'm using 10.4 Lynx LTS
<msgeek> Running Update Manager again.
<gameaccount_> does anyone know why grub2 refues to recognize my fat32-win98 install?
<msgeek> Hoping to find out the names of the files that won't update.
<msgeek> Basically it sounds like three files are missing from the repository.
 * msgeek is frustrated.
<AbuBadr> guntbert, ubottu, me@me-laptop:~$ grub-install -v
<AbuBadr> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<RubenAlonzo> yuzodo:  yes i did but sorry about no reply, just bought this WD My Passport Elite 500GB and want to set it up as best i can, now it seems i have total of 750GB's of space, the Passport and the built in NetBook's 250GB :)
<msgeek> Oh yeah, this is an Acer Aspire1 netbook.
<yuzodo> NICE RubenAlonzo ^^
<dusf> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<guntbert> !grub | AbuBadr then this one :-)
<ubottu> AbuBadr then this one :-): grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<RubenAlonzo> msgeek:  yes same thing as my eMachines em250
<msgeek> Yes, but is yours purple? ^_____^
<msgeek> I love this little thing.
<hihihi100> simutrans compiled from source, I cannot play any saound, but the sound folder is filled with sound files, help please
<RubenAlonzo> just order more ram too, to max it out at 2 gigs, ordered some nifty Crucial ram, 2 gig stick, so i'll be all set now
<msgeek> Yeah, mine has 2GB of Kingston.
<guntbert> msgeek: please keep to the topic
<serginho> hi
<cryptodira> running update manager returns this:  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flashsudo/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<cryptodira> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flashsudo/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<cryptodira> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.     how can this be corrected??  10.10 amd/64
<drc> RubenAlonzo: did you format it ntsf or ext4?
<serginho> name is serginho from tefe-amazon-brazil
<RubenAlonzo> msgeek:  how is it with 2gigs now? did it come with 2gigs or did you upgrade from 1 gig like me?
<RubenAlonzo> drc i did ntfs
<msgeek> Actually I'm having a similar problem with my update manager cryptodira.
<msgeek> This is what I'm actually in for...there are three files not updating because update manager cannot find them.
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, shoulda picked ext4 :D
<msgeek> Running Update Manager right now to find out which ones they are.
<RubenAlonzo> yuzodo: is that an option froom the disk utility?
<msgeek> Maybe there's a problem with the repository?
<yuzodo> yeah RubenAlonzo
<cryptodira> msgeek, are you on 10.10 and 64 bit?
<RubenAlonzo> ok lemme check it out again, brb
<guntbert> cryptodira: a ppa may fail ...
<msgeek> I'm on 10.4 32bit
<drc> RubenAlonzo: Don't let yuzodo  spook you :)
<yuzodo> drc, I'm wrong?
<msgeek> 28 out of 44 d/l so far
<wolfric> Are there any documents out there detailing the specifics of how ubuntu is different to debian. (ie completely void of all generisations) Or can anyone actually tell me?
<msgeek> sorry, 28 out of 40 d/l.
<guntbert> wolfric: this is a support channel, you could try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<drc> yuzodo: not wrong, it's just a matter of preference...with a 500gig HHD, he's gonna put the large files (audio/video) on it, and soomer or later someone is gonna ask for a file...and that someone will only have XO or W7 :)
<drc> darn fingers :(
<cryptodira> guntbert, why would a ppa fail..... this sounds like a common occourence..
<yuzodo> drc, maybe, he said he's only gonna use it with Ubuntu though
<guntbert> cryptodira: not really common, but it is no official repository but a private one - and so...
<drc> yuzodo: I saw...I said the same thing and the sooner or later happened to me sooner
<yuzodo> xD
<Majorastro> where can I download luciid lynx version
<msgeek> anyone know about this????????
<msgeek> Anyone???
<msgeek> Bueller? Bueller?
<RubenAlonzo> ok, i dont have that option yuzodo,, i just have Master Boot Record, GUID, Don't Partiton, and last option is Apple Partition Map? Which one is best for ubuntu to use?
<guntbert> !download | Majorastro
<ubottu> Majorastro: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Majorastro> okay thanks
<Gnea> !anyone | msgeek
<ubottu> msgeek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<msgeek> I asked.
<msgeek> No reply
<cryptodira> guntbert, ppa upgrades did work for me with 10.04.... it seems that a few items are broken in 10.10 including activating fglrx drivers
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, when you select MBR, you can select Ext4, but don't since you might need to export it to windows
<MC8> Howdy, is there an uptime counter anywhere easily accessible on a standard ubuntu build?
<yuzodo> RubenAlonzo, so leave it like it is :)
<RubenAlonzo> yuzodo:  thanks will do
<stupidhead> #please can someone help me, running 10.10 server and trying to connect to network via terminal but don't really know what i'm doing
<RubenAlonzo> brb
<msgeek> Update Manager is right now running and I'm going to try to find out which files it is saying it cannot find.
<yuzodo> :)
<msgeek> There are three I get a 404 error on.
<soreau> stupidhead: How are you trying to connect?
<stupidhead> i've tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up but still don't have ip address
<Gnea> msgeek: feel free to utilize the pastebin site
<msgeek> And basically the Update Manager stops in its tracks, it will not update further.
<msgeek> pastebin?
<msgeek> Nani?
<stupidhead> i'd like to get wireless up and running but for now trying with lan
<Gnea> !pastebin | msgeek
<ubottu> msgeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guntbert> cryptodira: sorry, no real help from me - I wanted to point out that using a ppa is not entirely without risks
<soreau> ! who | stupidhead
<ubottu> stupidhead: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cryptodira> guntbert, Thank You for your input.
<soreau> stupidhead: What is the ip of the device you're trying to connect to?
<Gnea> !wifi | stupidhead
<ubottu> stupidhead: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stupidhead> have tried docs, didn't help me.
<msgeek> OK, it looks like it found the files.
<RubenAlonzo> Does Anyone know why the SD Card shows up in Disk Utilty, but then when I close it, it is no where to be found? Been having issues trying to use the SD Card but to no avail, i was even able to format it in disk utility but no where else does it show?
<msgeek> I had to repeat the Update Manager 3 times but now the update seems to be proceeding.
<Gnea> msgeek: yeah, running an apt-get update tends to solve that nicely :)
<stupidhead> soreau: i'm trying to connect my netbook to the lan network, so far it doesn't have an ip address
<msgeek> Will keep y'all posted.
<soreau> stupidhead: What is the ip of the device you're trying to connect *to* though?
<RubenAlonzo> msgeek: does your sd card slot work?
<Rummage> Hey guys, is there an option to keep the LiveCD from trying to use Swap Partition data?
<Gnea> msgeek: or, equivilantly, clicking the 'check' button
<cryptodira> msgeek, flash related files were not found via ppa for me.... tho, other than that update manager grabbed everything else without a hitch...
<kurtis> let's say I have this server running open ssh and I've got this client that I can only ssh to by first sshing to the server. is there anyway for me to tunnle an ssh through the server?
<msgeek> I was doing the update from the Cloud.
<Onia>  ***  I am now away.  Reason: _____________HASHISH___________$~ .  ***
<victorhugo289> hello
<Gnea> !away | Onia
<ubottu> Onia: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<stupidhead> soreau: how do i find that out?
<soreau> ikonia: lmao
<soreau> stupidhead: You should already know. What is the ethernet cable plugged into?
<victorhugo289> guys, if I copy a file from an Ext4 partition to a Fat32 partition is the file going to be bigger on the Fat32?
<msgeek> OK, it found the files, it installed them, all seems to be well again.
<ikonia> victorhugo289: small variations due to block sizes
<msgeek> Thank you.
<victorhugo289> is the block size of Ext4 smaller than that of Fat32?
<victorhugo289> which one stores more efficiently as to space is concerned???
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<ikonia> victorhugo289: it's nothing to do with ext4 or fat32, don't worry about it, they will be the same size
<drc> RubenAlonzo: when you see the SD card in Disk Utility, does it say it's mounted?
<stupidhead> soreau: my bt infinity router..
<RubenAlonzo> drc lemme check brb
<soreau> stupidhead: Alright, assuming it has dhcp setup, try 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<victorhugo289> thanks
<victorhugo289> I can proceed and copy this big file from Ex4 to Fat32, then.
<stupidhead> soreau: i don't think it does.. it couldn't do it automaticaly when i installed ubuntu and chose "do not configure at this time"
<soreau> stupidhead: Ok, what is the ip of the router?
<Habstinat> Lugaru can start in a window, but won't let you release the cursor from the game unless you quit. Are there any keyboard shortcuts built into Ubuntu that would let me do this? Alt+Tab and Ctrl-Alt-Arrow Key both don't work.
<cryptodira> under additional drivers.....FGLRX drivers for the ati card.... they exist on the HD, ,.. activation fails with: "you are not authorized to perform this action".... how might i fix this?
<dr3af> hello,is there a divx web player ??
<NinoScript> how can I make my control key a super?
<stupidhead> soreau: i don't know the ip of the router
<ThinkT510> victorhugo289: if it isn't bigger than 4gb then yes
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<Fluttershy> NinoScript: keyboard preferences
<soreau> stupidhead: You need to find out because it's an important piece of information.
<guntbert> cryptodira: use gksudu/sudo
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplayer
<NinoScript> Fluttershy, do you know which one? it seems that I can make my super keys extra controls, but I want it the other way around :\
<stupidhead> soreau: would that be my external ip?
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<dr3af> any divx web player alternative?please?
<soreau> stupidhead: No, you want the internal ip. Usually something like 192.168.1.1
<Fluttershy> NinoScript: so, wait, are you trying to make Win act as Ctrl?
<NinoScript> Fluttershy, I want to make the control key act as super
<Habstinat> To rephrase my previous question: What are some Linux keyboard shortvuts to release the mouse from an application that's holding it?
<soreau> NinoScript: Look into xmodmap
<slashblue> how can I download a pkg for broadcom BCM4312 wireless card. I cant do it live on the net, cause net doesnt come up
<NinoScript> soreau, is that working again?
<soreau> Habstinat: If an app captures any input, you can't get it back until that app releases it
<guntbert> Habstinat: are you talking about virtualization software?
<soreau> NinoScript: Was it ever broken?
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplayer
<soreau> ! broadcom | slashblue
<stupidhead> soreau: okay, found that, it's 192.168.1.254
<ubottu> slashblue: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<oneliner> how can i re route a domain address to the local loopback?
<soreau> stupidhead: Alright, now set the ip of your card: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101
<Fluttershy> did you try "Control is mapped to Win keys (and the usual Ctrl keys)"? Not positive that's what you want, but it's the closest thing I can think of
<oneliner> something like the host file for windows
<NinoScript> soreau, yes it was, for a long time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/524774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524774 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xmodmap failure BadValue error, 118 (X_SetModifierMapping)" [Low,Triaged]
<soreau> stupidhead: And see if you can 'ping 192.168.1.254'
<RubenAlonzo> Does anyone know the sudo command to mount a device please?
<MeanEYE> !mount RubenAlonzo
<Fluttershy> !mount | RubenAlonzo
<ubottu> RubenAlonzo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ikonia> RubenAlonzo: if you plug a disk in it should auto mount it through the desktop
<guntbert> oneliner: there is /et/hosts
<soreau> NinoScript: Oh well, I never used it really.
<gilles> hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplayer
<RubenAlonzo> ok brb
<NinoScript> Fluttershy, that makes my "Win key" act as a Control, I want my Control key to act as a "Super"
<ikonia> gilles: try the guys in #winehq
<soreau> ! repeat | gilles
<ubottu> gilles: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stupidhead> soreau: i can ping the router, does that mean i'm up now?
<soreau> stupidhead: Nope.
<gilles> i tried now for 5 days
<BaKeR> does anyone here get white text when shuting down?
<hellhound_> how can I change the location of my documents, picture, music, and video folders to use my windows equivalent folders in Ubuntu?
<soreau> stupidhead: Next, you want to set it as your nameserver. Edit /etc/resolv.conf and enter this line:  nameserver 192.168.1.254
<BaKeR> Broke Bong lol
<ikonia> BaKeR: ?
<soreau> stupidhead: Finally, check that it's working with 'ping google.com'
<Habstinat> guntbert: Nope. Just a regular Linux app. On some applications that capture the cursor you can get it out by pressing Alt-Tab, but it doesn't seem to work for this one.
<BaKeR> when i shut down i get text instead of a nice looking splash screen
<BaKeR> sometimes shows a different text trying to figure out what they mean
<NinoScript> hellhound_, I know it's possible, I read about it somewhere, but could never make it work :P
<guntbert> Habstinat: strange - I have never seen that
<stupidhead> it's saying "connect: Network is unreachable"
<BaKeR> one goes to fast to read
<stupidhead> soreau: it's saying "connect: Network is unreachable"
<soreau> stupidhead: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<stupidhead> soreau: no, same message
<BaKeR> anyone here get text when shutting down?
<guntbert> soreau: (I suspect missing default gateway for stupidhead )
<soreau> stupidhead: Ok, you need to add a route. So delete the default and add one: sudo route del default && sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<soreau> guntbert: Righto
<soreau> stupidhead: In theory, it should work after that
<BaKeR> MeanEye: do you get a text when shutting down?
<Habstinat> guntbert: You've never played a game where it captures your mouse cursor for input?
<stupidhead> soreau: i get "SIOCDELRT: No such process"
<soreau> stupidhead: harmless warning
<soreau> stupidhead: ping google.com
<guntbert> Habstinat: no - I don't play computer games :-)
<stupidhead> soreau: still same - Network unreachable
<soreau> stupidhead: I guess you need to configure your router properly then
<stupidhead> soreau: does it matter that the machine is an asus eeepc 701?
<BaKeR> computer games kind of blow in my opinion
<BaKeR> even with a xbox 360 controller hooked up to play
<soreau> stupidhead: Run route and see what's the default
<ikonia> BaKeR: not interested in that, this is ubuntu OS support
<stupidhead> soreau: router working fine, my mums pc and my laptop are connected..
<BaKeR> ikonia will ubunut 11 have plyamouth?
<ronnietm> WHAT A DORK
<stupidhead> soreau: default 192.168.1.0
<ikonia> BaKeR: ubuntu 11.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ronnietm: please keep random insults out of the channel
<LtHummus> can someone help me diagnose my lirc issues?  i can't seem to get it up and running
<soreau> stupidhead: You need to get rid of that. Run 'sudo route del default && route' to make sure it's gone
<BaKeR> ubuntu 11
<ikonia> BaKeR: ubuntu 11.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1 irc channel
<guntbert> ikonia: s/random//   :-)
<ThinkT510> BaKeR: /join #ubuntu+1
<stupidhead> soreau: it doesn't get rid of it
<dusf> a guy on how to make my webcam work with flash in ubuntu 10.10 is telling me to sudo apt-get install ld.so.preload-manager, but it doesn't exist, does anyone know what i should be installing instead?
<dusf> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<soreau> stupidhead: Is networkmanager running? 'service networkmanager status'
<gilles>  hey .. can any1 help me with  starcraft 2 ... i have teamviewer so some1 can connect and see the problem and help me .. i got teh game running , full screen only, sound works i can log in but cant play multiplayer or siungleplaye
<ikonia> gilles: #winehq is the correct place to ask,
<stupidhead> soreau: networkmanager: unrecognised service
<nrik> in the Linux console everything is ok, but in GUI locale is broken. Where i should to search?
<wolter> why do my flags not work in the Exec value of a desktop launcher?
<BaKeR> cant run check filesystems ext4?
<soreau> stupidhead: Well I don't know why route is broken for you. Maybe try #networking
<ikonia> BaKeR: you can fsck ext4 partitions sure, they just can't be mounted while checking
<Ratty> Is there a way to ignore dependencies for a specific package
<Ratty> ?
<ikonia> Ratty: that's not something you want to do, depend means "it needs"
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<stupidhead> soreau: okay, bit busy atm so will prob ttake it to forms.org, thanks for ur time and help though :)
<ugliefrog> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<skullboy> someone explain the output of fbset i need to forge it
<FloodBot2> skullboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BaKeR> partion 5 of partion 2 of ata: the device is busy
<Ratty> ikonia, Nah, not this package... Installing roundcube from the repos and it requires php5-intl
<ikonia> BaKeR: is it mounted
<Ratty> I don't have that package
<BaKeR> ikonia: so whats does that all mean
<ikonia> Ratty: you'll need that package
<ikonia> BaKeR: it means that device is in use, probably mounted
<BaKeR> mounte to /
<BaKeR> root
<ikonia> BaKeR: ok, so you need to do check that from a livecd, or touch /.autofsck and reboot
<Ratty> ikonia, No I don't, running it fine without the package currently
<the_drow> how do I add a library to PYTHONPATH?
<ikonia> Ratty: right, so how are you running it if you haven't installed it yet because it complains of the dependency
<BaKeR> thanks will do and check back in a bit
<BaKeR> thanks
<Ratty> ikonia, I used the --ignore-dependencies flag with apt-get and installed it
<Ratty> I wish to make it officially globally
 * dannyLopez68 AFK
<ikonia> Ratty: so why are you asking how to ignore packge dependencies if you already know how to do it
<ikonia> !away > dannyLopez68
<ubottu> dannyLopez68, please see my private message
 * dannyLopez68 AFK
<Ratty> ikonia, Because it only does it for one instance, I want it to be permenant
<ikonia> dannyLopez68: please disable that script
<ikonia> Ratty: I don't believe you can set it globally, but I don't know
<Ratty> I have to add that to every statement then
<Ratty> Okay
<Ratty> Thanks
<iceroot> Ratty: write an alias for apt-get install :)
<Ratty> iceroot, Blah, that shouldn't be necessary
<ikonia> iceroot: genius
<erkan^> !mwanzo
<cryptodira> guntbert, apparently, i am not smart enough to use gksudo to activate the fglrx drivers for my ati card.... a pointer or two , Please
<tripelb> Hey (as in Hi!) I want to change the color of the fonts on my desktop, to make it easier to read. where do I do that? Also where do I change the default size of the desktop icons? (change desktop background has font face and size but not color) ThankS!
<mosdef> hello
<mosdef> someone know popular channel?
<yuzodo> hey
<GauravButola> QUESTION: do I need to add PPA to install Unity-2D in natty.
<ThinkT510> !natty | GauravButola
<ubottu> GauravButola: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<GauravButola> ubottu: tu chup kar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mosdef> i need help for metasploit if someone know.. pv me
<YankDownUnder> mosdef, Not a hacking channel mate.
<gumus> hi aşş
<gumus> hi all
<yuzodo> hey
<gumus> how can i fix the missing-plugin problem ?
<yuzodo> be more specific
<YankDownUnder> gumus, Very general. What exactly are you talking about...
<gumus> yep, i was trying to listen to radio on the net
<gumus> it says missing-plugin
<yuzodo> !details | gumus
<ubottu> gumus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<YankDownUnder> gumus, Still very general.
<gumus> ok
<gumus> again
<gumus> i was trying to liston to classical radio on the net
<gumus> *listen
<gumus> it says missing-plugin
<gumus> i think i need flash?
<shcherbak> gumus: cvls <your station>.pls  you need to get broadcast link.
<drc> gumus: WHAT says missing plugin?
<YankDownUnder> gumus, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gumus> i did it
<ThinkT510> drc: i guess he means firefox
<gumus> but i couldn't run the command "google-chromium -- enable--plugin"
<ThinkT510> ah
<gumus> sorry for explaining badly
<YankDownUnder> ...not Firefox...
<drc> ThinkT510: good guess...it means one thing if it's firefox and another if it's rhythmbox/banshee/etc
<gumus> does downloading firefox firefox fix this? Because i used to use firefox^^  or i still need to download flash again
<YankDownUnder> Yer still gonna need the plugins - flash and otherwise...
<tjiggi_fo> gumus, are you listening on firefox or rhythmbox?
<gumus> on website, via chromium
<sean``> hi
<sean``> any advice in using ubuntu server for ldap/samba/nfs?
<YankDownUnder> sean``, #ubuntu-server
<ThinkT510> !server | sean``
<ubottu> sean``: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sean``> i basically have to manage 2 sites that should be able to login from the HQ site
<Jguy_phone> when you preseed, is it possible to create your first user and then create a second user that isn't able to sudo?
<sean``> and a firewall (sonicwall) that I would liketo use with ldap
<YankDownUnder> sean``, #ubuntu-server, mate.
<ThinkT510> Jguy_phone: you can add/remove users from sudoers file
<Jguy_phone> all in a preseed? during install?
<NinoScript> is it possible to change an application keyboard shortcut, if the app doesn't provide a way?
<shcherbak> Jguy_phone: man adduser
<shcherbak> NinoScript: zbindkeys would be the way
<shcherbak> NinoScript: xbindkeys
<projdark> hello
<ThinkT510> Jguy_phone: the installer only lets you make a default user as far as i can tell, so after you installed adduser and make sure the sudoers file is to your liking
<projdark> could someone assist me in getting my usb headset to work on the 'try ubuntu'
<nibbler_> projdark, if you plug it, via preferences.... audio you should be able to select it for in and output?
<Jguy_phone> I thought so....so next question...is there a way I can run a bash script upon first boot and then delete it?
<projdark> no i dont see it under output
<nibbler_> Jguy_phone, place it in /etc/rc.local, and have it delete itself?
<illmortal> anyone know if Ubuntu 10.10 comes with TRIM automatically? Ubuntu's running off of SSD
<Stryker> anybody know where the empathy user files are stored?
<Jguy_phone> yeah...that makes sense...thanks
<shcherbak> Jguy_phone: you would need to prepare custom CD/USB
<ttyja> illmortal: it is.
<illmortal> thanks ttyja. I just wanted to make sure before I tried any HOW TOs
<ttyja> illmortal: it's supported since linux 2.6.33
<illmortal> nice! so by default, it should recognize my SSD and will activate TRIM, ya?
<ttyja> illmortal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM#Operating_system_and_SSD_support
<projdark> the sound window closed itself
<projdark> when testing
<projdark> try ubuntu wont find usb headset halp
<Dekk-lappy> anyone good with wifi issues?
<madadam1> how could I avoid that postgresql starts at os startup?
<ttyja> illmortal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim/19480#19480
<ohzie> someone should put unity into a gentoo repository. Just saying.
<jrtayloriv> Is there any way for me to set it where my keyboard volume controls will amplify the volume past 100%, as I can do with the slider in the "Sound preferences..." dialog?
<illmortal> lol ohzie... unity definitely looks nice.
<illmortal> thanks ttyja, gonna read up
<Buceph> Ever since installing Ubuntu on a spare hard drive, my windows installation has had to go through chkdsk on start up. Is this normal?
<ohzie> illmortal: Yeah unity is so pretty. :3
 * LtHummus has been banging his head against this wall for days on this issue :(
<illmortal> can't wait til I get my Archos 101... more than likely will install Ubuntu with Unity :D
<ohzie> Oh man
<projdark> is there no way to get clearchat pro working on ubuntu
<LittleRed> hi guys... I have 10.10 64 bit on a laptop running just fine. I have one of the media bars above the keynoard that I cannot figure out how to get working... any ideas?
<ohzie> projdark: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux/134712-configuring-logitech-clearchat-pro-usb-headset-suse-10-2-a.html This isn't ubuntu but when it comes to hardware, linux is usually just linux.
<Newguy> I was wondering how I could install ubuntu on my desktop without losing all my files
<ohzie> projdark: You may be able to apply the same thing this person did
<ohzie> Newguy: back up your files to something else or use mubi
<ohzie> !mubi | Newguy
<ohzie> Err not mubi
<ohzie> I forget what the windows installer is
<Newguy> arg ok i was hoping to forgoe the 6 hour wait to transfer everything to my terabyte
<crlcan81> Whenever I try and load multiple windows/tabs of flash content, using the Adobe flash plugin for Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, only the last opened flash application will be active. Doesn't mater if it's Seamonkey, firefox, or Chromium. I can use them all at the same time, as they're separate plugin instances, but otherwise the Adobe flash plugin is seriously glitched. Didn't know if it's something that can be solved on my side, or if I have to
<crlcan81> wait for a later version of Adobe's flash plugin.
<jrtayloriv> Is there any way for me to set it where my keyboard volume controls will amplify the volume past 100%, as I can do with the slider in the "Sound preferences..." dialog?
<crlcan81> I was wondering that myself.
<crlcan81> Among a few other keyboard issues.
<xangua> crlcan81: try the 64bit version plugin, ubuntu installs 32bit
<crlcan81> I try to get that to install and the page just gives me a runaround.
<crlcan81> keeps sending me back to the 32 bit installer.
<crlcan81> or to a page not in english.
<crlcan81> even though my localization's set as en, and only HAS en varieties, it still opens es once in a while.
<Buceph> Does anyone know about windows screwing up after installing ubuntu on a secondary hard drive?
<Newguy> should i install the 32 bit even thought i have a dual core?
<projdark> why cant i just plug in my usb headset and have it work
<projdark> i dont get it
<itaylor57> Newguy: if you can use the 64 bit
<mosdef> hey yoo
<BlueBomber7> Newguy: 32 vs. 64 bit doesn't have anything to do with the number of cores. Find out if your processor supports 64bit addressing.
<mosdef> someone use metasploit ??
<itaylor57> Newguy: memory and such
<pylix> I there's a bug in adobe flash plugin 10.2x that gives a lot of flash videos a red tint.
<pylix> *-i
<Newguy> ahh ok because a friend said 64bit was a bit more technical
<YankDownUnder> mosdef, This ain't a hacking channel mate. Again.
<projdark> why cant i just plug in my usb headset and have it work
<Newguy> you need the drivers?
<Newguy> @projdark
<pylix> has anyone else had this issue with flashplayer?
<projdark> it doesnt find the drivers when searching
<itaylor57> pylix: flash is buggy in its nature
<Newguy> @projdark i wish i knew more about the drivers if they port over from windows or not since most things are coded for that
<pylix> well there's workarounds that work but no concrete solution as of yet see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698956
<pylix> I'm just wondering to which entity i should report the bug
<dcider> going to upgrade to 10.10 64 bit, can I keep the home folder?
<dcider> from 32 bit
<Arkadiuz> my wifi on laptop disconnects after like 15 minutes ..anyone?
<skypce> hi , who have a 1005pe netbook ?
<intok> why is it impossible to take a screenshot of movie player/totem?
<BlueBomber7> Arkadiuz: Yes. Although I'm using a driver straight from Realtek, so I think it's crappy hardware. Does yours reconnect at all?
<Newguy> i got this laptop less than 2 years old with a fatal drive error worth fixing?
<th0r> Newguy: replace the hd?
<KimLaroux> Newguy, it depends on the size of the disk and your wallet
<projdark> whats a terminal
<Newguy> eh its 320 gig how much would it cost to replace with maybe a 250 gig or less
<iceroot> skypce: i have 1005px, dont know the difference to 1005pe
<BlueBomber7> projdark: Please request drivers from the manufacturer if they don't have them posted on their site. Let them know you're interested in them supporting your platform.
<edbian> Newguy, You could probably save money by buying a hdd instead of a new laptop.
<Newguy> how would i use it as the main HD instead of a external?
<Newguy> I have a terabyte thats doing nothing
<edbian> Newguy, You would buy an internal hdd and replace the one that is in the machine.  (You'd need to install an Operating System on it, like Ubuntu)
<Diamondcite> Newguy: You can either use an HDD dock via USB.. or buy a new laptop HDD for about $40?
<edbian> Newguy, What do you mean you have a terabyte doing nothing?  A terabyte external drive?
<Newguy> edbian yea
<nrik> Why in tty I have no problems with locale, but in GUI (xfce4-terminal)?
<edbian> Newguy, Install Ubuntu on that.  Tell the bios to boot to that hdd.
<edbian> Newguy, Of course then your laptop isn't very portable anymore.
<Diamondcite> Also external 1TB drive.. are not the fastest... won't compare to an internal dirve.
<Newguy> eh i connect it to a 42" flat screen anyways
<Diamondcite> So it's not very portable to begin with ^_^
<Newguy> what if i used a firewire or wouldnt help?
<Diamondcite> Firewire is what faster, not too much
<Newguy> hell i could probably just rip open the casing and run a sata cable to it
<KimLaroux> USB 3.0 is faster than Firewire
<th0r> Newguy: is the external a 2.5" or 3.5" drive?
<KimLaroux> Newguy, why don't you just go shopping for a normal hard drive? they are seriously cheap
<Diamondcite> Newguy: 3.5" and the 2.5" Sata drives DO use the same connector.. just.. do you have such a wire?
<Newguy> not atm but i can just run to fryes or something and nab it
<Diamondcite> why spend a little money when you can spend alot more just trying to connect it :)
<Diamondcite> Err that doesn't sound right
<Newguy> lol
<Diamondcite> I have never tried to boot from firewire.
<Newguy> well its just a thought and a half trying to bring this laptop from the grave is all
<Diamondcite> I can say that while the Data cable is standard for SATA drives the power might not be an issue.
<projdark> how do people use headphones if there arent any drivers
<Diamondcite> When I had to bring a laptop back from the grave I opted to just buy a new hard drive.
<Diamondcite> projdark: Most systems headphone ports work without drivers..
<Newguy> yea which is probably what i will do but i still dont have the technical expertise to installit
<Diamondcite> projdark: That or the driver is already provided along with the sound card/chip drivers.
<greyhatsalafi> hard drive is easy
<Newguy> well it couldnt hurt it anymore than it already is
<projdark> the thing is, it has "clearchat pro usb" under hardware in sound
<Diamondcite> Newguy: Assuming you can find the drive bay, it is usually 2 screws, 1 cover and 1 SINGLE connector.
<projdark> but when i press test is crashes
<Diamondcite> projdark: Are these 3.5mm type or USB type?
<projdark> usb
<Newguy> alright thanks guys youve been a big help ill try to install a new internal HD if that fails ill be back
<Diamondcite> (never tried a USB speaker.. never mind a headphone...)
<qwp> hi is there any reason to prefer 32bit unbuntu over 64bit ubuntu even for 64bit machines?
<edbian> qwp, 32 bit is better tested and therefore less buggy.  (but that is less and less true every day)
<illmortal> anyone know if you can skin Rhythmbox? In other words, GUI themes? If not.... what would be the next music player?
<Diamondcite> qwp: unless you are obsessive about 32bit games, 64bit would work fairly nicely and you can still run 32bit only apps within a multi-lib or chroot enviroment.
<qwp> ok thanks
<jxshxx> I just popped an SD card into my mini for the 1st time, resulting in a blank/frozen screen.  Running 10.04LTS.  Is there something I need to do before I can use that slot?
<illmortal> qwp.. I only prefer 64-bit for the sake of performance... though I don't see Linux using more than 3gb of my RAM lol
<Diamondcite> jxshxx: Was that popping in with the system already up and running?
<Fluttershy> 64-bit is often a pride thing more than anything
<samuel> is it possible to autostart brltty?
<qwp> thanks
<jxshxx> Diamondcite, Yes indeed
<Chilaquiles> what's the best software to develop web pages on ubuntu so far? something like dreamweaver or anything like thatr
<Jasonn> illmortal: I dont see linux needing more than 500Mb
<Stryker> anybody know where the empathy user files are stored?
<illmortal> Jasonn... I blame Firefox, mostly... I tend to have like 15-30 tabs open majority of the time lol
<Diamondcite> jxshxx: Er.. not my field.. please try someone else for card reader freezing the system
<illmortal> plus all the eyecandy/widgets/screenlets
<Jasonn> illmortal: i think before you were more conscios because it filled up your task bar, but now you can have 2 windows, and it seems like nothing
<Baram> quick question, I know that after a kernel update my logitech mouse doesn't work, to fix it I need to change *hdraw I just forget where...
<samuel> does anyone know?
<jeeves_moss> how can I expand my current drive onto a larger drive with DD?  I would like to move from a 160Gb to a 500Gb in my laptop and keep the partition %s the same on the new drive
<Chilaquiles> what's the best software to develop web pages on ubuntu so far? something like dreamweaver or anything like thatr
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: don't cross post please, are you using ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server
<illmortal> Jasonn... what do you mean? I can split up say 30 tabs into two firefox browser windows and it'll lower RAM use?
<Jasonn> !best | Chilaquiles
<ubottu> Chilaquiles: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Diamondcite> jeeves_moss: I don't think that it is possible to keep the %... instead.. you will have to DD your own drive into the new one, then use gparted to re-size and move the partitions accordingly.
<Jasonn> illmortal: AHAH, i wish mate, i mean it seems like you arent using that many tabs
<Stryker> anybody know where the empathy user files are stored?
<jeeves_moss> Diamondcite, that was the "plan", I just didn't know if there was an easier way
<samuel> firefox is notorius for its bad mem management
<illmortal> Jasonn, I see haha
<illmortal> ya samuel
<Chobo> Hello
<V13Axel> So I have a netbook running Ubuntu 10.04.2 Lucid(NOT Netbook edition). I was using Facebook, and then it started freaking out. I decided to restart, and after the reboot, the GDM froze, giving me an error about GNOME-panel and fast user switching. Any ideas, anyone?
<failican> hello
<Jasonn> Chosi: hey
<illmortal> wish there was a better browser with as many features as firefox
<samuel> seamonkey is much better at it
<Chobo> I'm a bit confused about something
<Chilaquiles> Jasonn: any software that you can recommend based on GUI, tools, components, most used, etc.
<Chobo> I use the ubuntu mozilla daily ppa for ff 4
<Jasonn> illmortal: Have you tried chromium?
<Chobo> recently the firefox-4.0-globalmenu package was added
<samuel> or opera :)
<Chobo> yet it doesn't seem to work
<Chilaquiles> chromium?
<ikonia> jeeves_moss: mount the new disk, create a partition with the size you want, copy the data onto the new disk, install grub to the new disk, then boot from it, all done
<Chilaquiles> why not chrome?
<Jasonn> Chilaquiles: Thats what i use windows for, mate
<illmortal> if it at least has ad-block feature lol
<Jasonn> Chilaquiles: Chromium=chrome for linux
<jeeves_moss> ikonia, thanks!
<Chobo> Jasonn: not really
<Chilaquiles> I use Chrome on Linux
<Chilaquiles> and also i use chrome on Widnows
<Chobo> Chrome is bascially a branded chromium
<Chilaquiles> I think Chrome is better
<samuel> anyhow is someone knows how to autostart a cli command at startup then please speake out :)
<Chobo> Chilaquiles: chromium would be 'better'
<illmortal> if it can ad-block, I'd switch. That's one thing I favor most about Firefox
<Chilaquiles> the support is better
<V13Axel> samuel: You can add it to the file known as, "/etc/rc.local"
<Chobo> Chilaquiles: changes go into both
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<Jasonn> !anyone | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Chobo> BUt does anyone know if appmenu support is in the ubuntu mozilla ppa?
<KimLaroux> illmortal, chrome has the adblock plugin, it works very well, been using it for months
<Chilaquiles> ok
<Chilaquiles> then use chromium then
<illmortal> really? lol h hold on.. gonna try it out then
<Chilaquiles> I was just saying
<detroitwilly> hi all, i'm trying to set up my windows share server so that i can access it from outside my LAN.  does anyone have any advice as to how i would do this?
<KimLaroux> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<Jasonn> detroitwilly: Im sorry, do you think that windows is a distro of linux?
<Chilaquiles> anyway I need suggestions for using a software that is easy to use, intuitive but with good tools for web developing, any ideas?
<Jasonn> detroitwilly: or for that matter, even vaguely related to ubuntu?
<detroitwilly> no... im running ubuntu, and have a windows share server set up
<josh_> detroitwilly, dyndns :)
<projdark> since im on the 'try ubuntu' running from CD will downloads be stored somewhere when im on windows?
<Jasonn> detroitwilly: Then sorry for being a butt :)
<illmortal> ick dyndns... my service was free for about 6 months.. now they're asking for me to create a paid account XD
<detroitwilly> josh_: what is dyndns?
<illmortal> google it :P
<josh_> detroitwilly, dynamic DNS
<Jasonn> illmortal: I think that you might aswell buy a domain
<Chilaquiles> jasonn: that was funny that you got kinda angry when he said Windows
<Chilaquiles> lol
<illmortal> ya Jasonn.... it would be cheaper at that point.
<josh_> detroitwilly: maps dynamic IP's to a free domain
<detroitwilly> ok. thanks. ill try it out
<josh_> detroitwilly: but illmortal is right, there are better options than dyndns.com or w/e
<Jasonn> illovae: or even just get a .co.cc domain, and then just hook it up with a free DNS service
<Jasonn> Chilaquiles: Anyone that figues out how to use IRC should know that windows has NOTHING to do with linux ;)
<detroitwilly> what other options are there?
<illmortal> ya dyndns is ok until the services runs out.. and also, i recall them changing something which prevented me from accessing my parent's computer lol
<KimLaroux> illmortal, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<Stryker> anybody know where the empathy user files are stored?
<Chilaquiles> jasonn: the windows are kind of similar
<illmortal> thanks KimLaroux
<Lint01> projdark, no, forever lost
<Jasonn> Chilaquiles: ahaha, but other than that?
<Chilaquiles> they both have vulnerabilities
<Chilaquiles> they crash
<Jasonn> detroitwilly: www.no-ip.com
<Chilaquiles> they have some
<detroitwilly> Jasonn: thanks
<projdark> Lint01, so say i download wine, itll be gone next tiem i boot from cd?
<josh_> detroitwilly: Do you want anyone to be able to access it or only a select few
<Jasonn> detroitwilly: for that matter, why not just register a free .co.cc domain name, and use a free DNS service
<detroitwilly> josh: only a select few.
<Lint01> projdark, if ypu run from cd now, everything in you r home wil vanish. but you may copy fuiles on your hd if you moubt it
<josh_> detroitwilly: Not everyone's cup'o'tea, but there's hamachi
 * Jasonn barfs on josh_ 's hamachi idea
<uplinked> hi, i have a box with multiple VNC/Xserver instances, and with multiple IPs; is there any way to attach each Xserver instance to a different IP, so that *outbound* requests come from seperate IPs depending on the VNC session?
<detroitwilly> josh_: i tried using hamachi, was very flaky on my distro... couldn't really get it to work
<hiexpo> anyone else still getting the hashsum mismatch when doing apt updates
<illmortal> lol
<samuel> thanks
<Jasonn> uplinked: not unless you have several servers and serveral internet connections
<uplinked> Jasonn: so my best bet is to launch more VPS, then? I cannot use this single VPS with 5 IPs?
<Rummage> Can someone point me to the .deb files for gstreamer?
<V13Axel> Can anyone help me solve a problem where I'm having a frozen login screen, with an error about GNOME-Panel's Fast User Switching?
<Jasonn> uplinked: Hmmm... I dont think so
<hiexpo> Rummage, gstreamer is in the repos
<uplinked> Jasonn: Thanks, I'll just do that, not worth any more of my time to keep trying
<Rummage> hiexpo: In the repos that come with a liveCD?
<Jasonn> uplinked: :)
<V13Axel> Rummage: Yeah, they're in the normal Ubuntu repos.
<detroitwilly> josh_: thanks for the help
<detroitwilly> jason: thanks for the help
<Rummage> I get "unable to locate package" :\
<hiexpo> Rummage, what you tring to watch something on web
<V13Axel> Rummage: Tried the Ubuntu Software Center?
<_jesse_> Rummage: apt-cache search gstreamer
<Rummage> Okay. Rule 1: I have no internet access from the OS in question.
<Rummage> 2: I am trying to run a .divx file.
<V13Axel> Rummage: Then you're not going to be able to get something from the repos. XD
 * drc wonders who he has to talk to about the job of "Channel Curmudgeon":  You know, the old fart who says "1Tb HHD's not doing anything?  In my day...." and "Multiple IPs and Virtual Boxen?  In my day 300 baud modems...." and "Not only will that not work, it's a stupid idea in the first place". I really really want that job. GET OFF MY VIRTUAL LAWN!!!
<Rummage> I can download the .deb and transfer it via USB.
<projdark> whats a linux shell
<Rummage> Which is what I was hoping to get when I initially asked.
<V13Axel> Rummage: Try setting it up somehow to get internet access; That'd be the easiest way to do things.
<_jesse_> Rummage: you can use apt-get to download the deb
<V13Axel> Rummage: I'll do my best to try and get the .deb for you, however.
<Rummage> That would involve a WinXP network bridge. Pain.
<BlueBomber7> projdark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_%28computing%29
<illmortal> one more question... is there any chromium themes? looks like there's GTK+ Theme and Classic Theme... I'd like to know if there's additional themes out there (prefer black theme)?
<Rodolfo> any news on the flash 11 incubator build for firefox under linux-ubuntu? download already available?
<illmortal> wait... i retract that question!
<projdark> BlueBomber7, how do i do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7818107&postcount=14
<Rummage> _jesse_: No internet access for Ubuntu. Playing middleman with Windows XP
<aeon-ltd> Rodolfo: flash 11? we're barely past 10.3 beta iirc
<_jesse_> Rummage: ah, then you can get them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick
<Rummage> _jesse_: Already there, but don't know how to search it by package name.
<Rodolfo> aeon-ltd there is a new incubator build that includes an API for low level hardware acceleration and its working for windows 7...
<_jesse_> Rummage: there is a search box on the page
<BlueBomber7> projdark: Which step has you confused? It looks like you'll need wine, then you pull open any shell (like bash, csh, zsh, ksh, etc.) and follow his steps.
<Rummage> _jesse_: Not that I can see.
<illmortal> damn there needs to be more themes for google chromium lol
<josh_> projdark: 'shell' refers to a terminal in this case (or a vt console :] ).
<BlueBomber7> projdark: If you have any other non-Ubuntu specific question about your issue, please PM me and I'll try to help.
<MeanEYE> illmortal: more?
<_jesse_> Rummage: are you looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<_jesse_> it's halfway down the page
<Stryker> where are the empathy user files are stored?
<illmortal> lol ya, MeanEYE. though Chrome in general is still in infant stages, so it's understandable... Im going through this source: https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/google.html
<Rummage> Yep.
<illmortal> dunno where else there's custom themes
<_jesse_> Rummage: well then, I assume you saw it
<BaKeR> how dp you fchk somthin like that
<BaKeR> bad typos
<Opie> good evening
<hiexpo> still trying  to figureout this hash sum mismatch when i try to update has been two days now
<BaKeR> fsck anyone
<BaKeR> from ubuntu cd
<BaKeR> how
<mia158> Hi Ubuntu'ers, I have a 10.4 disk on a dell latitude 610 laptop. When I boot the system I get a message that the disk is password protected but a authentication system. I do not think it is a BIOS issue since I already reset the eeprom today and I also transferred the disk to a second system and got the same message.
<arand> BaKeR: sudo fsck /dev/#target#
<BaKeR> from terminal
<edbian> mia158, Where did you get this hdd?  It seems to me that there is an encrypted partition
<V13Axel> Rummage: Have you found them yet?
<mia158> The disk had alsways been working on a laptop. My friend called me to come look at it and this is what I walked into...He is not technical so there is no way he encrypted the disk.
<jk09> hi everyone
<Rummage> V13Axel: No.
<jk09> is there a way to "apt-get install" a 32bit version on 64bit ubuntu?
<V13Axel> You can find gstreamer and all it's utilities here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=gstreamer
<RubenAlonzo> Hey All! Woot I managed to reformat external drive as Ext4. and also installed Deluge torrent client. so far everything is working flawlessly. feels good to be a total Ubuntu noob like me but able to figure stuff out like install commands and such, really been a nice experience so far with ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 on my 'lil netbook :)
<V13Axel> Rummage: You can find gstreamer and it's utilities here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=gstreamer
 * josh_ Hi-Fives RubenAlonzo
<RubenAlonzo> thanks Josh
<josh_> We've all had our little challenges, and it's nice to get through them.
<zach> Ratty: hello
<[segfault]> jk09: depends on what you mean by 32-bit version.  if you just want to run a 32-bit app that is giving you trouble under 64-bit Ubuntu, 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs'
<RubenAlonzo> I still got the windows machine but the missus uses that for facebook games and wow so this lil netbook has been awesome so far
<hiexpo> Knowone else is having the issue when doing sudo apt-get update and upgrade     failed hash sum mismatch
<RubenAlonzo> josh_: thats true, and i'm REALLY at ubuntu having only a couple full days experience so far since reformatting this thing
<RubenAlonzo> hiexpo: have you tried sudo apt-get install first then doing update?
<jk09> segfault: I'm wanting to install the 32bit version of the freeimage library. I thought it would be something like: sudo apt-get install libfreeimage3 -i386
<hiexpo> RubenAlonzo, sudo apt-get install update ?
<RubenAlonzo> jk09: try sudo apt-get install freeimage see if that works?
<Kilian]> hi
<RubenAlonzo> hiexpo: no, first install then wait for it to do that, then  after its all done try to update it
<RubenAlonzo> hope that helps
<Kilian]> can anyone help me and say me who is the maintainer of the whitelist to automaticly add an repository with a one-click-button ?
<jk09> segfault: sudo apt-get install libfreeimage3 works for grabbing the 64bit version
<RubenAlonzo> BTW, what exactly IS freeimage? whats it do?
<hiexpo> RubenAlonzo, i don't get what your saying i am trying to update my system than do upgrade but been getting this hash sum mismatch now for 2 days
<jk09> its a library for loading images
<josh_> hiexpo: There's nothing to crazy going on with your sources.list right?
<[segfault]> jk09: ahh, ok.  Well, I suppose as you found, the default is to install the version that matches your current setup.  I suppose you could try it from another repo that would allow you to get the 32-bit specifically.. perhaps?
<josh_> hiexpo: and sources.list.d o' course
<hiexpo> josh_, thats what i am trying to find out
<RubenAlonzo> hiexpo: sorry about my advice then, only been a couple days for me in ubuntu but learning alot with getting stuff to work. is it predominantly a 32 bit application for windows? if that is the case might emulation through Wine?
<jk09> segfault: I think i might end up making from source, thanks anyways
<josh_> hiexpo: well, looking it over by hand does /etc/soruces.list have any suspicious entries?
<RubenAlonzo> wb DarkDevil
<[segfault]> jk09: try this...using packages.ubuntu.com as the repo - sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <package>
<josh_> hiexpo: s/soruces/sources in the last
<RubenAlonzo> oh, brb ina bit
<mia158> Hi peeps, I have a 10.4 disk in a dell latitude 610. I cannot boot it. A BIOS looking screen appears saying that the Primary HDD is password protected by a password authentication system. I've never seen this b4. I do not think this is at thet BIOS layer bcuz I reset the eeprom earlier today. Anyone else ever have this problem? I can move the disk to another latitude 610 that works w/m an LM disk, but
<mia158> when I insert this password protected disk I get the same message and cannot boot it.
<Suit_Of_Sables> what do you guys use to embed album art into flac files? it seems picard lacks this ability
<[segfault]> jk09: you would d/l the package from packages.ubuntu.com then use that command to install them.. didn't mean use it as an apt-sources repo.
<MeanEYE> mia158: reseting bios won't help. business laptops often store password on hard disks themselfs so even if hard disk gets taken out no one can take the data. I think your best bet is contacting dell support and see about that. it's not related to ubuntu dvd however
<Polah> Can someone tell me what the "%u" is after the firefox command in the default Firefox launcher on the panel?
<jk09> segfault: I got you, trying it now. thanks :)
<josh_> Polah: I'd assume a parameter for a url to be passed in :)
<hiexpo> josh_, there is no etc/sources.list that i can fing
<hiexpo> ^find
<MeanEYE> hiexpo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<josh_> hiexpo: doh, my bad
<josh_> ya
<trism> Polah: they'are all documented here http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
 * josh_ bows to MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> josh_: lol :D no need... didn't want to interrupt eariler :)
<mia158> MeanEYE: Thanks. I pinged Dell earlier today and they said I would need to fill out the xfer of ownership doc in order to gain support from them. This is a work system that my employer gave to me since the hardwar/platofmr is a bit old an they're not longer supporting it. What is strange though is this system was working for over two years and now it's not.
<Polah> trism, thanks
<hiexpo> ok what am i looking for that could be bad
<Polah> Also, would anyone know why my GNOME side panel does not display launcher icons?
<MeanEYE> mia158: hm I have only bad experiences with dell, however my toshiba has similar technology for it's own hard drive. my guess is in worst case scenario you can just buy a different hard disk and make that machine usable again.
<josh_> hiexpo: for that file, just make sure it contains either ubuntu's official repos or repos you authorized.
<josh_> hiexpo: preferably, you might want to have 3rd party repo's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<hiexpo> josh_, yes only things in there are ubuntus and repos i have added
<mia158> MeanEYE: Yep, thanks. I can pick up a new disk @ work but was pinging here to see if anyone had run into it b4...guess not and since it's an ubuntu issue I'll bail out now. thanks again
<MeanEYE> mia158: no problem... gl with your laptop
<mia158> sorry, not ubuntu issue
<jk09> segfault: looks like that got it working, thanks for your help :)
<josh_> hiexpo: hmm. Anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<[segfault]> jk09: glad it worked for you :)
<Kilian]> does anyone know something about the ubuntu one click button ? we have one and wont to add a repository there (www.unknown-horizons.org) ive heard we have to be added i a whitelist, is that true, and who is maintaining this list ?
<Kilian]> *want not wont ;)
<hiexpo> josh_, yes my repos it appears
<MrProper__> Hi - Does anyone know how to keep wireless connected even when you are logged out of a machine? I want to leave sshd running and log in remotely, but if I logout at the actual machine it falls offline
<MeanEYE> MrProper__: you can lock your screen
<MeanEYE> MrProper__: that way no one will be able to access it and you'll be able to log in from remote machine
<andrea-lin> cigno
<josh_> hiexpo: Maybe it's one of those (I have a few repo's I *should* clean out due to issues). Could you put up your apt-get update in a pastie?
<MrProper__> I know the issue is because it needs the WPA user/pass from my keyring, its just irritating that on ethernet I could be logged out and it would work headlessly :)
<MrProper__> Screenlock would be a workaround
<hiexpo> josh_, sure
<he2> hello
<he2> hello
<MeanEYE> MrProper__: am not sure about remote desktop working when you log out...
<joeb_> hi all .. does ubuntu have apt-file and auto-apt ?
<MeanEYE> MrProper__: or you just need ssh?
<electronplusplus> Hi folks, i need ideias. Right now I built a cluster with all the pcs of my college, i have already cracked a lot of password, hash and etc... now what? xD
<MrProper__> SSH is enough, as long as it can see the network I can get a remote X session up and running if needed
<arand> joeb_: yes.
<josh_> joeb: apt-file yes, auto-apt yes
<MeanEYE> !ot | electronplusplus
<ubottu> electronplusplus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jethrot> hey will someone test out my text editor?
<joeb_> josh_- and arand thanks .. debian squeeze is giving me so much headache
<MeanEYE> jethrot: what programming language?
<Kilian]> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeb_> !help
<jethrot> MeanEye: It's a linux console editor written in C
<jethrot> I just need ppl to test an alpha version of it
<arand> joeb_: Both are in squeeze as well, if that is the issue...
<MeanEYE> jethrot: do I need to compile it?
<joeb_> arand- what do you mean ?
<jethrot> MeanEYE: yeah but it comes with a script
<cryptodira> i foolishly upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04.2..... is it possible to revert to 10.04.2 WITHOUT having to format?  10.10 amd/64
#ubuntu 2012-03-05
<fgera> I feel this is it :) http://pastie.org/3522327.js
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a    use http://paste.ubuntu.com to hold the text please
<fgera> or this also http://paste.ubuntu.com/869134/
<ghost13> anyone messing with 12.04? how do you like it?
<CFHowlett> !precise|ghost13
<ubottu> ghost13: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<rudy691> can anyone help a complete n00b with 'error file not found, grub rescue' thingy ? PLEASE.
<tendouser> [18:58] <tendouser> ok I have wepcrack aircrack compat-wireless and aircrack patch ...but still have -1 channel error ...what's going on?
<jack> ghost13: works fine so far
<tendouser> [18:59] <tendouser> plus mdk3 and crunch error compiling both
<ghost13> i know what it is..been using ubuntu sence 5.04
<tendouser> [18:59] <tendouser> i have oneiric kernel 3.0.0-16
<ghost13> cool
<rudy691> can anyone help a complete n00b with 'error file not found, grub rescue' thingy ? PLEASE.
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869137/
<CFHowlett> !patience|rudy691
<ubottu> rudy691: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: you have no driver loaded for your ati chip. You may need an xorg.conf file to specify the display. Have you tried Oneiric? The later drivers and kernel may work better
<tendouser> plus mdk3 and crunch error compiling both
<ActionParsnip> fgera: your paste will look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869137/
<fgera> ActionParsnip: ok.
<shade34321> hmm...computer seems to be hanging at checking battery state on start up
<shade34321> ?
<TBCR> I need help
<TBCR> Wired and wireless connections are not working
<_Marcus> TBCR: Do you have a network card?
<TBCR> Ya
<_Marcus> TBCR: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<TBCR> 10.04
<johnnycr> hey all, I new to linux and I just installed 10.04 on a secondary desktop and I'm having trouble getting my usb wireless adapter to connect to my network.  I could really use some help.
<gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: haven't tried Oneiric.  think i'll wait for precise to come out
<CFHowlett> TBCR   WAS it working ir is this a new install.
<TBCR> New install
<jonpavelich> johnnycr: What kind of wireless network?
 * CFHowlett bets john has  a broadcom card...
<waxstone_> shade34321:any recent changes to your system?
<_Marcus> TBCR: Did you download the drivers for your cards?
<TBCR> I cant
<tendouser> I have Oneiric 3.0.0-16 thinkpad t61 lenovo ...i have installed wepcrack, aircrack-ng+patch & compat-wireless ...I get error compiling crunch-worlist and mdk3 and still got -1 channel bug in aircrack ...can someone help me??
<_Marcus> TBCR: Why not?
<CFHowlett> tendouser   aircrack is not supported on this channel.
<TBCR> Cant connect
<_Marcus> tendouser: You should try aircrack's IRC channel
<shade34321> waxstone_, new install that wasn't showing x at first or virutal terminals, then let me in virtual terminals, then updates...so a few:)
<TBCR> Cant download on phone
<ActionParsnip> gary_inNYC: its in beta1 right now, could try the liveCD
<TBCR> File too big
<_Marcus> TBCR: Oh.
<shade34321> waxstone_, manually updating some packages now to see if it helps
<johnnycr> jonpavelich, it's my home network
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   in a terminal type the following then paste the output    lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<ActionParsnip> TBCR: what file system does the phone storage use?
<Canadian1296> johnnycr: Listen to CFHowlett
<_Marcus> TBCR: Does your phone have a tethering option? If so, you could temporarily hook it up to your computer for a connection, just to download the file.
<waxstone_> shade34321: this happened to me today with a bad grub command
<TBCR> Cost extra
<TBCR> Plus, not in phone package
<_Marcus> TBCR: Hm. You should answer ActionParsnip's question.
<shade34321> waxstone_, well that is helpful...i was messing with grub earlier...i will take out what i put in and go from there
<TBCR> Android, not sure what it is
<ActionParsnip> TBCR: if you use FAT32, you will have a maximum file size of 4Gb
<johnnycr> CFHowlett, I didn't get any output
<waxstone_> shade34321: good luck
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   NO output?  NOTHING?
<johnnycr> nothing
<Canadian1296> CFHowlett: Does it need sudo?
<rudy691> can anyone help a complete n00b with 'error file not found, grub rescue' thingy ? PLEASE.
<TBCR> What is the max for android phones
<KM0201> if it's fdisk, yes it does... sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> fdisk returns no output w/o sudo
<CFHowlett> johnnycr  shouldn't need to to do it this way but try this instead sudo lpsci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<shade34321> waxstone_, and a no go...though I can still get into virtual terminals
<KM0201> CFHowlett: that shouldn't need sudo
<johnnycr> CFHowlett, I still get nothing
<CFHowlett> KM0201   exactly but he got NO output so I'm just wondering
<tendouser_> how do i get and invitation to aircrack channel?
<KM0201> CFHowlett: he probably typed it wrong
<CFHowlett> tendouser_   we don't know ...
<johnnycr> there is a space before and after "|" correct?
<zykotic10> !register | tendouser_
<ubottu> tendouser_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tomvolek> is there a command to see if i am using ststic ip or dhcp ?
<_Marcus> TBCR: I don't know what your Android is using, but by default they use YAFFS. I don't know how much the max is for that either
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   copy and paste the following to your terminal  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<KM0201> CFHowlett: which broadcom does he have that you guys are trying to get working?
<waxstone_> shade34321: bah.. thats all I got sry.
<CFHowlett> KM0201   still trying to identify the card - might not even be broadcom
<KM0201> CFHowlett: lspci?  no need to make it more complicated than it needs to be
<shade34321> waxstone_, it's cool...thanks though:)
<johnnycr> CFHowlett, I'm on my windows machine so I can't copy paste to terminal from here
<TBCR> =/
<KM0201> johnnycr: just type lspci and hit enter... find your wireless device in the output
<shade34321> I will keep working on it and finagling with it until i get pissed off enough to do another reinstall:)
<zykotic10> tomvolek: not that i'm aware of... are you using network-manager?
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   ok, type in anything after "Broadcom" if that term is present
<KM0201> it should be fairly recognizable
<philip__> Hello. I'm using devede 3.21 and i'm  getting the spumux bug when trying to create dvd from mkv container with subs in it. It won't let me attach external subs either. Any ideas?
<CFHowlett> philip_ ask in #ubuntustudio and #ubuntustudio-devel as well
<johnnycr> no broadcom, but I got "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)"
<KM0201> johnnycr: that is your ethernet port
<johnnycr> yea, so it looks like my usb adapter isn't even detected
<KM0201> lol, you didn't say it was usb
<KM0201> try lsusb
<zykotic10> johnnycr: try "lsusb"
<philip__> Ok i'll do that. Thanks CFHowlett.
<FunkyBob> morning, all...
<KM0201> if it's USB, i'm guessing it's probably a ralink
<CFHowlett> philp_ also the ubuntustudio or ubuntu multimedia forums
<CFHowlett> FunkyBob   greetings
<KM0201> *realtek
<FunkyBob> is there a reason /usr/lib/libz.so and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so are recursive symlinks to each other?
<johnnycr> I got my mouse and one that says "ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
<FunkyBob> instead of pointing to /lib/
 * KM0201 wins a prize
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> johnnycr: what version of ubuntu are you using?  Realtek usually "just works" in my experience?
<johnnycr> I'm using 10.04
<KM0201> well, that explains that
<johnnycr> should I try 11.10 instead?
<KM0201> why don't you try 11.10, see if that solves your problem
<KM0201> but be prepared to battle unity... lol
<johnnycr> I know... that's why I went with 10.04 first
<FunkyBob> looking at apt sources, i appear t obe using oneiric
<FunkyBob> and the zlib package is: Version: 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu3
<johnnycr> is unity not optional?
<KM0201> johnnycr: well, there's other options than Ubuntu, you could try Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu...
<johnnycr> those are just different GUIs correct?
 * KM0201 loves Lubuntu
<johnnycr> instead of GNOME or Unity?
<KM0201> johnnycr: more or less, yes.
<KM0201> Kubuntu=KDE, Xubuntu=XFCE, Lubuntu=LXDE
<ActionParsnip> TBCR: the max depends on the format of the storage, not the OS
<h4ckm3> Lubuntu ftw!
<johnnycr> my machine is only 2.0ghz dual core with 2gb ram... are those going to run well?
<h4ckm3> lubuntu is the lightest
<ActionParsnip> johnnycr: thats more than anything I have, it'll run well
<FunkyBob> guess I'll just report the bug through the web
<KM0201> johnnycr: KDE will be the slowest, Lubuntu will freaking fly on that machine.
<aaron_ed> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 onto my new laptop and it isn't recognizing my network cards, wireless or ethernet (Atheros AR8152 and Realtek RTL8188CE).  does anyone know where to find the correct drivers?
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   lubuntu and xubuntu are designed for older or lower spec machines like yours.
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm on a thinkpad T420s with a displayport, and when I boot the computer with the cable already plugged in, it detects it as an audio output, and everything works.  But when I plug it in after I'm already logged in, it doesn't get detected.  Is there a way to force a rescan?
<h4ckm3> very fast
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: could even just use openbox, even lighter :)
<Xeneth_studying> Hello people.
<AcidRain> i have a laptop dm4-3055dx that i installed ubuntu 10.4.4 on, no sound, no wireless. anyone know why?
<shade34321> think I may use the terminal to much...I just tried to tab complete a google search:/
<johnnycr> is lubuntu not officially ubuntu?
<cowlicks> Why would the kubuntu alterate ISO not install kubuntu-desktop by default? -__-
<ActionParsnip> johnnycr: lubuntu is now an official release
<johnnycr> oh, okay
<KM0201> johnnycr: yes, now it is
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   it IS officially ubuntu just different flavort
<CFHowlett> *flavor*
<johnnycr> i'll look at lubuntu and xubuntu
<CFHowlett> aaron_ed   see this http://www.chayx.net/2011/06/how-to-install-realtek-rtl8188ce-wifi-drivers-thinkpad-edge-13-on-ubuntu-natty-1104.html
<AcidRain> why would linux not detect sound card or wireless card?
<johnnycr> xubuntu looks similar to mac osx
<KM0201> the newest version of xfce, was a huge disappointment
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: config
<KM0201> johnnycr: lxde has a sexy simplicity, that you just have to use to appreciate... http://imagebin.org/202029
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: is the system a laptop?
<Xeneth_studying> AcidRain, Guessing that the drivers are not built in.
<nsadmin> I've been wanting to see this unity thing, and I was under the impression it does 3d stuff which I'm not sure my vid supports... can someone help me to explore whether and how it's supported?
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip: yes its a laptop
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: grab a wired connection and get fully updated. Should help
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: johnnycr: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<johnnycr> should i go for desktop lubuntu or alternate or minimal?
<AcidRain> ActionParsnip: ok hang on. ill brb. disconnecting from here
<fgera> http://pastie.org/3522447.js
<KM0201> johnnycr: desktop (it's a live cd so you can try it from the cd/usb.. to test your wireless)
<damianstudios> hola
<fgera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869177/
<paku> This is for the decision makers at Ubuntu: I disliked Unity and planned to migrate to KDE, but playing with the 12beta, I have to say I'm starting to see the light. It's well designed.
<johnnycr> also... I have an AMD 64 x2 processor, so should I download the x86 version or the 64-bit AMD64 version?
<nsadmin> my video from lspci is: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<KM0201> johnnycr: either one, you only have 2gigs of ram though, so i'd just go w/ the 32bit
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   desktop and alternate install the same thing.  alternate is a text based installer to bypass common display issues while installing.
<damianstudios> alguien escribe español
<nsadmin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fgera> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869177/ at last I've got it
<waxstone_> nsadmin: try the livecd, I think you can sample unity with it
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   64 if you have > 4gigs of fam
<CFHowlett> *ram*
<johnnycr> thanks, I guess I'll go with x86 then
<ActionParsnip> fgera: ok, if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     then reboot, is it better?If not you can drop to root recovery mode (if you get no desktop) and rename or delete the file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KM0201> johnnycr: yeah, really if you don't have over 4gigs of ram, you don't get a lot of benefit of 64bit, and lxde is so fast, you'll feel like you're using 64bit anyway..lol
<nsadmin> hmm, can I make a disk partition to boot that? at the moment I have no cd write capability, but I do have a 2tb usb/sata hd that's connected with esata
<johnnycr> Now I play the waiting game... I might be back in 45min or so if my wireless still won't work :)
<KM0201> johnnycr: i'm betting its going to
<nsadmin> hmm, and I also have a ubuntu I'm not running at the moment which I suppose I could upgrade
<damianstudios> alguien escribe en español?
<damianstudios> que lata
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CFHowlett> !es|damianstudios
<ubottu> damianstudios: please see above
<KM0201> johnnycr: i have a very very very new Ralink in my laptop, and it doesn't work in 11.10, but i installed 12.04 (which is still beta) and it works flawlessly
<damianstudios> soy nuevo en ubuntu y estoy mas perdido que eneno en procesion
<johnnycr> KM0201, I guess I'll give 12.04 a shot if 11.10 doesn't work
<damianstudios> gracias ubottu
<fgera> ActionParsnip: I'll try and see what happen
<fgera> thanks
<johnnycr> Are there any websites that will help me to get introduced to using linux terminal and bash codes and such while I'm waiting?
<KM0201> johnnycr: well, you might want to venture to 12.04 very carefully, it's still beta and if you're not experienced troubleshooting problems, you could have some problems you may not be able to overcome (although thus far, it has been flawless for me)
<KM0201> !manual | johnnycr take a looksie, it's good newb information..
<ubottu> johnnycr take a looksie, it's good newb information..: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<symptom> I heard that kbuntu will no longer receive support from canonical.  Will Ubuntu still have the KDE desktop in their repos going forward? and the "support" means they wont have ubuntu specific art? right?
<nsadmin> johnnycr, learning the bash shell is pretty involved... just give it time
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   I wouldn't do 12.04 until it's released...
<johnnycr> KM0201 thanks for the manual link. Downloading now
<pylaurent> I installed ubuntu11.10, and I deleted win7's loader before I installed it, and when I boot my laptop, I get "operating system not found", any idea?
<shade34321> Alright back to my ubuntu problem....any idea why it would hang on checking battery state on start up...or anything I can check that'd be a little more helpful
<taylor> ActionParsnip: this is acidrain. i installed updates and everything. wireless is still gone, and no sound
<nsadmin> right, if you don't know your shell and how to work it, you're presently unable to take care of a 12.x
<KM0201> johnnycr: i think its based on 10.04, but you'll find 99.9999% of it, still applies to 11.10
<CFHowlett> symptom   the next version 12.04 of kubuntu will receive support for 5 years as it's LTS.  after that , it'll be up to the community to maintain just like xubuntu, lubuntu
<Guest29707> i have checked to be sure that sound was not muted or anything.
<KM0201> i thougth kubuntu was community maintained anyway?
<Guest29707> ActionParsnip: do you have any other ideas on what could be causi9ng this?
<KM0201> Guest29707: do you have pulse audio installed?
<CFHowlett> KM0201   there was also canonical developer involvement
<symptom> CFHowlett, Yes, but after 12.04 will I have to compile KDE from source?  or will it still be in the repos, just without the kbuntu wrapper?
<KM0201> ah, ok.
<KM0201> symptom: as long as the community maintains it, you should be able to download Kubuntu just like you always have
<MOP> what does windoy key + r
<Guest29707> KM0201: how can i tell if i have pulse audio installed?
<CFHowlett> symptom   as I understand it, KDE exists outside of ubuntu - that's just the DE
<wilfish> Does anyone know why the command line unzip utility would fail to extract a CPIO-style zip archive created on OSX 10.7?
<symptom> because kbuntu is just kde with ubuntu specific art work and certain kde programs.
<KM0201> Guest29707: in a terminal  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screensaver activated
<pylaurent> I installed ubuntu11.10, and I deleted win7's loader before I installed it, and when I boot my laptop, I get "operating system not found", could you please help me?
<KM0201> yikes
<Guest29707> KM0201: yes, its installed
<symptom> CFHowlett, yes, but other distros allow you to simply install the KDE desktop via the package manager, will this be the same for ubuntu?
<KM0201> pylaurent: does Ubuntu load?
<KM0201> Guest29707: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Guest29707> KM0201: now what is this?
<KM0201> symptom: probably
<Guest29707> i installed it
<CFHowlett> symptom   I'd guess it'll be the same situation as you suggest
<KM0201> Guest29707: "pavucontrol" (Pulse Audio volume control)
<Guest29707> its installed. still no sound
<KM0201> Guest29707: ok, now, go to the dashboard, and search for pulse audio, and you should see it, open it up
<KM0201> Guest29707: listen...
<killown> does anyone know if there is a daily  updated PPA for chromium? the chromiun-daily  has no updates for a lot weeks
<Guest29707> KM0201: i am on the output device tab. still no sound
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<xangua> (18:31:58) symptom: I heard that kbuntu will no longer receive support from canonical. - you need to read again
<xangua> http://is.gd/XMqraR Canonical will, from Kubuntu 12.10 onwards, provide backing for the KDE flavour in the same way as it does Xubuntu, Edbuntu, and Lubuntu – with infrastructure and resources rather than money.
<KM0201> itaylor57: hey man,.,, :) o/
<KM0201> Guest29707: click on the configuration tab
<symptom> thanks xangua
<Guest29707> KM0201: ok. now what? i only got like 3 options
<KM0201> whats it set to now?
<Guest29707> ANALOG STEREO DUPLEX
<Guest29707> sry for caps :(
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> whats your sound device again?
<Guest29707> KM0201: how do i check that?
<pylaurent> KM0201: no
<KM0201> pylaurent: ?
<Guest29707> KM0201: i believe that the wireless card and sound card not working are both from the same issue
<Guest29707> KM0201: ive never had a computer that i installed ubuntu on, fresh, work this poorly
<KM0201> Guest29707: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Guest29707> KM0201: 10.04.4
<KM0201> lol
<Guest29707> KM0201: what? :/
<KM0201> new computer>>3yr old OS... I'm gonna go buy a new laptop, and install Win 98, and expect everything to work!
<pylaurent> KM0201: when I turn my laptop on, I just got nothing but "operating system not found"
<Guest94515> whats the best prog to burn dvds with?
<Guest29707> KM0201: so are you suggesting that if i installed 11.10 that it WILL work
<Guest29707> KM0201: i just dont want to be forced into unity. i like the classic gnome desktop
<KM0201> no, what i'm suggesting, is you have very new hardware apparently, on a 3yr old OS... what did you think was gonna happen?
<KM0201> Guest29707: well, you're gonna get forced into it eventually anyway, so embrace the horror
<Guest29707> KM0201: pfft. i refuse.
<Guest29707> KM0201: but you are saying that this is for sure the cause?
<KM0201> Guest29707: or, learn one of the other UI's... KDE, Xfce, LXDE.. there are options you know
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screensaver activated
<riddlebox> Guest29707, there is always xfce
<KM0201> Guest29707: no, i'm putting 2 and 2 together
<Guest29707> KM0201: -.- i will try again. burning 11.10 as we speak
<Guest29707> ok, im going back to my server box
 * KM0201 <3's ubuntu server
<jayar> can i use brasero to burn dvd movies?
<KM0201> pylaurent: answer your PM, we'll trouble shoot this privately since you seem completely lost.. :)
<KM0201> jayar: .. i don't think so (maybe)... handbrake should handle that for you though
<KM0201> pylaurent: ?
<skypce> hello
<skypce> how can i change the color depth in ubuntu 11.10?
<KM0201> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<xonix> ls
<Xeneth_studying> Bye Peeps
<KM0201> pylaurent: are you lost?
<RoDiMuS-X> skypce: you can try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Yu6LVUbWE
<skypce> very thank you RoDiMuS-X
 * shrike-9 cumprimenta respeitosamente
<pylaurent> KM0201: sorry
<pylaurent> KM0201: I am back
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> did you get my private message?
<sergiu> this windows is so lame
<praxedes> i did registered using irssi but still outputs need an invitation.
<praxedes> #aircrack
<nsadmin> is it possible to boot a live cd stored on an hd partition?
<hellknight> I'm thinking of install Ubuntu 11.10 on my Dad's laptop. Dell Inspiron 14 R (Intel Core i3 2350m, 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3, 320 GB HDD, Dell Wireless 1702 802.11n)
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to  create an extended partition in ubun
<nsadmin> hellknight, your dad OK with that?
<hellknight> Now, I've been using Ubuntu on my desktop computer since a long time. But I've heard that Ubuntu eats a lot of battery when compared to Windows.
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to create an extended partition in gparted, but the option is greyed our.  Any ideas why?
<nsadmin> that would mostly depend on the kernel... it could be
<liemt> \nick Katherine
<hellknight> nsadmin, yeah he is. He just checks email, listens songs, and some documents etc. He uses a lot of pendrives so he wants some security from viruses etc
<nsadmin> does he want to have what's there wiped?
<pythonsnake> hellknight: underclock cpu
<gvo> hellknight there are tweaks to fix the battery problem.
<hellknight> It'll be dual-boot.. In India we don't get Dell without Windows so Win 7 Home Basic will be there as I paid for it. Or is there anyway to remove it but re-install it later without those activation headaches
<pythonsnake> like decreasing brightness
<nsadmin> hellknight, dunno about that part
<hellknight> Yeah.. I'll decrease the brightness. I'll tell him about that.
<philipballew> If someone tells me to find my bridge ipaddress, where would I look for it?
<pythonsnake> disable everything compiz
<hellknight> Question, are the hardware buttons for decreasing brightness, increasing volume etc supported by Ubuntu? It works fine on my desktop keyboard (Logitech MK320). But I don't know about laptop
<pythonsnake> dont even use gui, go tty
<CFHowlett> hellknight   depends on the specific laptop.  Most name brands are supported
<hellknight> pythonsnake, he's not techsavy. so I need GUI..
<gvo> check out this site for info on battery life issues:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_31_power_regress&num=1
<pythonsnake> close daemons
<hellknight> gvo, thanks for the link
<gvo> There are some issues that can be corrected.
<hellknight> CFHowlett, it is the latest Dell Inspiron 14 R. purchased it about 4-5 months ago..
<gvo> I have a netbook that I got up to 6 hours life running Mint 12.
<CFHowlett> hellknight   dell tends to be very well supported.  Tip: install the DELL recovery media creator
<hellknight> CFHowlett, Already taken care of. Made recovery disks.. :)
<CFHowlett> hellknight   niiiiice!
<hellknight> Ok suppose I recompile a custom kernel, & get rid of unncessary modules. Will that help? And what adverse effect will it have on future updates
<jack> hellknight: totally depends on how custom your kernel is
<hellknight> jack, I don't need the NVIDIA & ATI modules as it has integrated Intel HD graphics..
<hellknight> The upcoming Linux 3.1 kernel will draw more power, Phoronix says.. I already have 3.2 on Arch Linux.. But on desktop..
<jack> hellknight: sure, that's np - leave them out
<escott> hellknight, the audio control buttons are usually supported out of the box. the hardware brightness controls dont generate keycodes but actually trigger acpi events so they are acpi and hardware dependent
<hellknight> One last question, I never connected Linux PC to an external HDMI based display. Will it work properly on Ubuntu?
<escott> hellknight, works perfectly on my i3 system
<hellknight> escott, I'll run & check it via Live CD this everning.
<KI7MT> Get a bit hard to see frmo any distance, but 42" screen works fine here too.
<hellknight> escott, no issues with sound? I mean the audio goes out properly to say a HDTV?
<T_H_X> works fine here too
<T_H_X> gt440 though
<escott> hellknight, you may have to go into pulse audio controls and switch the output but its better than windows. once you switch the output device existing channels are moved to the TV whereas with win**ows you have to close and reopen the app
<hellknight> Oh nice. Then I suppose his students will be suprised to see a new operating system besides Windows on their teacher's laptop.
<independent> can someone skilled help me installing SSHater on lastest ubuntu
<independent> SSHatter
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm on a thinkpad T420s with a displayport, and when I boot the computer with the cable already plugged in, it detects it as an audio output, and everything works.  But when I plug it in after I'm already logged in, it doesn't get detected.  Is there a way to force a rescan?
<KI7MT> Edubuntu is pretty nifty, check it out :-)
<hellknight> I tried Edubuntu few years ago.. Good for kids. But he's a teacher :P
<CFHowlett> hellknight   look again - it's improved
<escott> quantumlemur, you dont have an alternate output selectable in the audio properties
<KI7MT> He can load anything he wants too, our schools here are testing Ubuntu for all their Desktop needs.
<quantumlemur> escott, there's only an alternate output if it boots with the cable already plugged in
<hellknight> cfhowlett, it has Unity or GNOME 3?
<CFHowlett> hellknight   gREAT question!  IDK tho ...
<CFHowlett> wait 1
<independent> noone can help me install SSHatter ?
<hellknight> checking out the site
<hellknight> independent, what is it?never heard the name
<independent> its a ssh brute force tool
<escott> quantumlemur, have you checked the output of lsmod? are the same set of modules loaded? if not then you probably just need to modprobe the audio driver. if both are loaded either way then it would qualify as a pulseaudio bug
<ghost13> independent: you might do better to ask on the backtrack chan
<escott> !backtrack | independent go there for illegal stuff
<ubottu> independent go there for illegal stuff: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hellknight> independent, what problem are you facing?
<ghost13> independent: and i find medusa better for that
<gr33n7007h> [need help!] -- "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<quantumlemur> escott, I'll reboot and compare lsmod output.  how do I modprobe the driver, if needed?
<escott> quantumlemur, sudo modprobe module_name
<hellknight> The Ubuntu 10.04 has LTS kernel right? So it should've better power management features.. What do you guys think?
<CFHowlett> hellknight   don't know if the KERNEL is LTS but 10.04 is ....
<CFHowlett> hellknight   thank you for sparking my quick peek @ edubuntu.  I just discovered/installed ubuntu-wallpapers-extra  !
<escott> hellknight, seems you missed the point of LTS. the kernel is older because its LTS doesn't necessarily mean its better. for a sandybridge you absolutely do NOT want 10.04
<escott> hellknight, unless you don't want your intel graphics supported
<gr33n7007h> [need help!] -- "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<Canadian1296> Apache2 isn't letting me access /usr/share on my server (getting forbidden)
<hellknight1> OK i'll keep you guys updated. I'll rejoin the channel & will tell you about the installation. Thanks for the help..
<Chipzzz> Canadian1296: how are you trying to access it?
<gvo> Canadian1296: check permissions
<quantumlemur> escott, I didn't find any difference in the lsmod output (except for the order), but curiously enough, the hdmi output now showed up, when I plugged it in after boot.  This is after many times trying it before without it working... and now it's magically fixed?
<hopstafarian> hi all
<Zaitzev> omg xbmc is such a piece of work, it completely hangs up and I can't exit it no matter what I do
<gvo> quantumlemur: magic.
<Zaitzev> I actually have to press the reset-button and reboot the machine to get out of it.
<escott> quantumlemur, its because you are in the irc channel. it checks for that and makes sure to work properly when you are logged in
<CFHowlett> hopstafarian   greetings
<quantumlemur> gvo, escott, surely that's the reason.  Well, if it stops working, is there any useful debug information I can gather?
<hopstafarian> CFHowlett, and to you...what's new and exciting?
<Canadian1296> Chipzzz, gvo: I got it, thanks. I was missing a couple lines in the apache config file.
<CFHowlett> hopstafarian   just doing my little bit to support ubuntu - you haz questions???
<escott> quantumlemur, the first thing to check is the lsmod output. i would guess the module is not loading. basically udev should detect the hotplug and setup both the graphics and audio drivers and create the devices and pulse should take over from there. what is breaking in that chain is unclear
<gvo> quantumlemur: +1
<gr33n7007h> [need help!] -- "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<CharminTheMoose> I'm building an 11.04 based livecd, I'd like to have the option to be able to, in some way, remove all access to harddisks and/or usb externel media.
<escott> gr33n7007h, anything prior to that? usually there is some indication why the remote closes the channel
<Chipzzz> gr33n7007h: using ssh or a protocol dependent upon it?
<escott> CharminTheMoose, remove the user from plugdev
<gr33n7007h> ill give you guys output of ssh
<escott> CharminTheMoose, but why? physical access is root access
<jack> if not better
<quantumlemur> escott, gvo, ok, I tried rebooting again, and this time it didn't pick up the hdmi sound output.  lsmod output is still the same in all cases, though
<gr33n7007h> ssh output http://pastebin.com/Cn86yQ9u
<jack> physical access beats root access, imo
<CharminTheMoose> escott, I mean total underlying /dev access too. Basically so, I could trash the livecd system, dd-ing everywhere and still have no fear of actually hitting the harddisks.
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/cant-ssh-to-remote-machine-connection-closed-by-remote-host-267052/
<CharminTheMoose> and why? Well why not? :D
<gr33n7007h> ok i look now
<escott> CharminTheMoose, and if they have physical access to be able to run a livecd they have physical access to be able to use a sledgehammer
<KM0201> pylaurent: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: http://blog.mypapit.net/2011/01/howto-solve-ssh_exchange_identification-connection-closed-error.html
<escott> CharminTheMoose, long and short is this isnt a supported lockdown setting because its ineffective
<hopstafarian> escott = troubleshooter after my own heart..
<Canadian1296> How do I make ufw allow any port from 127.0.0.1
<AcidRain> KM0201: you were right about one thing
<CharminTheMoose> Awww nuts then, cheers anyway, escott :)
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: (*big thumbs-up*)
<KM0201> AcidRain: prrobably more than 1 thing, but humor me.. :)
<AcidRain> KM0201: 11.10 works, sound is good. and wireless is great
<escott> quantumlemur, then look at the dmesg output. to be honest i dont know all the details of how udev/pulse are supposed to be handling this. i would imagine there were be a dbus message from udev to pulse
<KM0201> AcidRain: so i was right about more than 1 thing..lol
<AcidRain> lol
<AcidRain> but... 10.04 was released in 2010. not that old. its supported till 2013.
<AcidRain> :)
<KM0201> AcidRain: it's supported, but that doesn't mean its going to work with all new hardware, etc. right out of the box.
<AcidRain> KM0201: oh, and thankfully there is a gnome-shell that is in the repos. that has saved my life and kept me using linux
<KM0201> AcidRain: well, 12.04.... bye bye gnome-shell
<AcidRain> wtf. bah. u lie
<matchbox> test
<quantumlemur> escott, another clue, if this tells you anything:  I'm using f.lux, which changes the color temperature of your primary monitor.  The time that I plugged in the tv and the sound worked, f.lux switched to changing the color of that monitor, rather than my normal one (which it doesn't normally do)
<KM0201> AcidRain: like i said, embrace the horror, learn to love unity, or embrace another desktop UI.. kde, xfce, lxde
<KM0201> AcidRain: nope, not lying at all
<AcidRain> gnome-shell just isnt quite as good as using it when its preinstalled. gnome-shell doesnt display the "System" tab
<joebodo> troll
<gr33n7007h> still nothing thanks anyway
<AcidRain> KM0201: im going to do some research on kde interfaces and what not. which one do you use yourself?
<Chipzzz> gr33n7007h: you rebooted the ssh server?
<KM0201> AcidRain: lxde
<escott> quantumlemur, im not sure what that would have to do with anything
<AcidRain> KM0201: http://lxde.org/lxde_desktop so i heard you like windows a little ;p
<fgera> hi again
<ActionParsnip> AcidRain: its a fast DE, very lightweight
<KM0201> AcidRain: it's nothing like windows... awesome
<fgera> ActionParsnip: I've run sudo nvidia-xconfig but after reboot I lost the monitor signal
<nrdb> hi... I am having troubles with samba ... again ... the command 'smbclient -L bigone' shows that there are a number of shares available... but they dont show up in 'Places->Network' ... what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> fgera: ok then boot to root recovery mode and run:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: what OS is the server?
<demonspork> box
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu Lucid .. Linux bigone 2.6.32-21-server #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:17:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: have you shared the home folder of a user?
<fgera> ActionParsnip: will do that
<fgera> ActionParsnip: thanks
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, no, some others.
<ActionParsnip> fgera: np ;)
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: are the systems in the same workgroup? If you didn't change the default, then they are
<nrdb> the smbclient returns what is expected on both the server and client
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: what if you run:  nautilus \\bigone
<sylasL> CFHowlett, thanks again for your help last night. guess what, i turned on my comp this am and wireless was working! :) thanks to your guys' help.
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: or:  nautilus \\bigone\sharenamehere
<CFHowlett> sylasL   wait wait
<CFHowlett> sylasL   for you:   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/Success.jpg
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, Could not find "/home/neil/\bigone".
<fgera> ActionParsnip: please retype your last sentence as I lost it. thanks
<sylasL> CFHowlett, heh. i wish i could bake you all some brownies or something!
<ActionParsnip> (01:41:12) ActionParsnip: fgera: ok then boot to root recovery mode and run:  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CFHowlett> sylasL   pay it forward ... (also you might want to make notes of what worked.   Just in case...)
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: there is a 'connect to server' under the file menu in nautilus, do that work
<sgo11> in nautilus (ubuntu 11.10), how to disallow it to remember the VIEW setting. like icons, list view etc.. it always tries to remember the view setup for a particular directory. thanks.
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, tried that a while back it says things like ftp etc. no option for samba or cifs
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, opps missed the option.. will try.. hang on
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: one option is Windows Share
<sylasL> CFHowlett, will do.  you guys rock. gonna look into installing tor now, hope all goes smoothly!
<CFHowlett> sylasL   have fun / be safe
<sylasL> CFHowlett, thanks!
<quantumlemur> escott, after searching online, one suggestion was to install pavucontrol, which gives the option of selecting hdmi configurations.  Doing that seems to make it re-recognize the hdmi, and then it works.  I'll just settle for that for now.  thanks for your help :)
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, that works, but it still isn't showing up in the 'Places->Network->windows network  ... :-(
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: use that method, then when you have the share open,add it as a bookmark
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, ok... I will.. but there is something not quite right with the "Places->Network" stuff.
<nrdb> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> nrdb: could report a bug, not used it thatway myself
<fgera> ActionParsnip: I forgot to mention that I've already fixed the monitor signal lost that I've mentioned before. reinstalled ubuntu. so should I run  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf anyway?
<ActionParsnip> fgera: you could rename it
<splinter47> hello
<CFHowlett> splinter47   greetings
<splinter47> what's this chatroom all about?
<CFHowlett> !ubuntu|splinter47
<ubottu> splinter47: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Mike9863> With GNOME shell, whenever I move a window near another one it sticks to the edge of the window. Is there a way to disable this?
<escott> Mike9863, check extensions.gnome.org
<alpin> hi
<CFHowlett> alpin   greetings
<mike_> hey
<Guest23332> hey
<anthony_s> hi, i'm trying to install build-essentials onto my new laptop (that has no internet connection).  i don't have the install CD so I'm trying to install build-essential from source.  i've downloaded build-essential_11.1.tar.gz but i've read that there are other dependencies i'll need also.
<anthony_s> does anyone know where i can download a list of dependencies that i can also build from source?
<CFHowlett> anthony_s   see this http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<danielboston26> who for the first time ever the chat room is silent
<danielboston26> wow*
<anthony_s> CFHowlett: thanks!
<CFHowlett> anthony_s   no problem
<Guest23332> im having trouble conecting to a wifi network using comand line
<danielboston26> guest23332 more info please
<escott> Guest23332, if possible use the network manager gui and then use nmcli
<Guest23332> im now conected using   a wifi manager
<Guest23332> give me a second to explain whats hapwning
<Guest23332> apening
<vn> hi, im installing ubuntu server 10.04.4 LTS x64 atm and it's whining it doesn't detect any NIC in my computer but it has 2...how can I get it to detect them?
<user__> n
<escott> vn, nothing is listed in ifconfig other than the loopback interface lo
<danielboston26> vn probably needs the drivers for his cards
<vn> yah well I didn't install yet, I'm still in the install
<danielboston26> hmmm
<cclove> nothing is listed in ifconfig other than the loopback interface lo sometimes it may cause the network interface is not bring up....
<icedtea> anyone know the best way to determine if upstart is installed?
<CFHowlett> icedtea   apt-cache policy upstart
<icedtea> thank you!
<CFHowlett> icedtea   no problem
<magpii> i upgraded to 11.10 but the desktop sux. is their a way to replace the 11.10 with the 10.04  desktop please?
<Zugaasde> Quick, what´s the disk command line utility?
<icedtea> cfdisk
<Zugaasde> cuz i cannot use gparted cuz of some problems
<dr_willis> magpii,  thers some fallback desktops that are similer to the gnome2 - but personally.. i suggest getting used to unity. Its MUCH improved in the next release
<CFHowlett> magpii   keep 11.10 - try installing a different desktop environment: xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Zugaasde> icedtea: errr, i mean the command for disk actions bulit in the system, im using live cd
<dr_willis> magpii,  if you want an oldskool type desktop thers lubuntu and xubuntu also.
<escott> !nounity | magpii
<ubottu> magpii: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nsadmin> Zugaasde, parted, fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk
<Zugaasde> ummm, some command that starts with l?
<escott> nsadmin, also gdisk for gpt partitions
<Zugaasde> idk
<magpii> ok thanks for the info
<Guest23332> danielboston26,  after dhclient wlan0 i get this after a while  No DHCPOFFERS received
<Zugaasde> im trying to resize my disk
<nsadmin> read their man pages (DO NOT say you weren't warned) and consider backing up those partitions you already have, containing data valuable to you
<Zugaasde> OK
<danielboston26> guest23332 well something is broken
<Zugaasde> Bye
<danielboston26> lol
<nsadmin> if he wants to resize his disk... only way I see is buy a larger drive)
<escott> Guest23332, trying to connect throught wlan on cli is tough. you need to check with iwconfig that you have the correct essid, then you need to run wpa_supplicant if applicable, and then you can try dhclient
<attio> Hello?
<Canadian1296_> Postfix won't relay mail to external servers, just deliver to itself. How do I enable relaying?
<CFHowlett> attio   greetings
<Guest23332> send vendor-class-indentifier "MSFT 5.0"; someone refered this in dhcp.comp resolved
<nsadmin> Canadian1296_, adjust the configuration
<Guest23332> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371247
<Guest23332> what the hell is that?
<nsadmin> wait, relaying? nono, please DON'T. open relays are spammer tools
<dr_willis> nsadmin,  thats what i was thinking.
<dimitrisk> Hi there
<CFHowlett> dimitrisk   greetings
<nsadmin> well maybe he doesn't want that exactly... a limited relay would be alright
<attio> Good, I did it right. I'm having some trouble trying to partition the drive that Ubuntu is currently on, I want to partition it partially for Ubuntu, and another part NTFS. Although because I have Ubuntu already installed on the drive, it won't let me unmount it how I would normally to make a partition. Would it be possible to do this?
<dimitrisk> Thanks, CFHowLett
<escott> attio, you need a livecd
<CFHowlett> dimitrisk   what's the problem
<dr_willis> attio,  a gparted live cd, is how i normally do that task
<Guest23332> escott, i have configured manualy like said in ubuntu manual with wep key
<Canadian1296_> nsadmin: Yes, but which setting is it?
<nsadmin> attio, yes, if you have unpartitioned space you can do this
<dimitrisk> No issue, just tried to use irc. It's been long time.
<nsadmin> Canadian1296_, way wayyy more than one possibility
<CFHowlett> dimitrisk   understood
<nsadmin> see what happens when you dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<escott> Guest23332, if you know the subnet set a static ip and see if you can ping the router
<okum> how to get menu on panel in 12.04?
<attio> What's a live CD? :s
<nsadmin> (not (that's NOT) available to help with details)
<Guest23332> i have to disconect
<escott> attio, the install cd has a livecd component
<attio> I used a USB drive to install my Ubuntu version.
<Canadian1296_> nsadmin: an example then
<Guest23332> escott, check this it  identical to my problem
<Guest23332> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371247
<aibo_U> hi
<Jeremy3D> i have ATI Catalyst Controller and AMD Catalyst Controller.  My card is a ATI Radeon HD 5550.  How do I remove the AMD Catalyst Controller only?>
<CFHowlett> aibo_U   greetings
<escott> Guest23332, you are assuming you successfully negotiated the supplicant
<Guest23332> escott,  what the hell is  this send vendor-class-indentifier "MSFT 5.0"
<aibo_U> lil prob: i wanted to try out the gnome 3 desktop so i just installed the gnome-shell... i don't know why, but it starts the fallback-version when i choose it at the login :(
<escott> Guest23332, a workaround for broken routers that can only talk to windows machines
<Guest23332> ohh
<aibo_U> ah btw. ubuntu 11.10 and unity just worked fine so i don't see any reasons why i shouldn't work with gnome3 in general
<escott> aibo_U, you dont have the glx drivers installed properly then
<Jeremy3D> anyone know?
<Guest23332> escott,  ok   im testing
<Guest23332>  i have to disconect
<aibo_U> escott: i installed the drivers ubuntu offerd me... should i look up some special drivers?
<escott> aibo_U, what does glxinfo say
<aibo_U> one sec please
<iToast> hey
<iToast> Im curious about somthing...
<aibo_U> escott: missing, missing, missing...
<iToast> Would it be possible to make your OWN isp?
<iToast> ;p
<makoy> :D
<escott> aibo_U, well the drivers arent working. what kind of graphics card do you have
<iToast> Were able to setup our own PPoE servers and DNS servers so those problems are out of the way
<iToast> We Have the software, but the curiousity is, would it be possible?
<aibo_U> escott: it'sa nvidia gt550m
<CFHowlett> !ot|iToast
<ubottu> iToast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> aibo_U, and you have the nvidia drivers installed from jockey-gtk
<iToast> CFHowlett, This is about ubuntu, I wan't to do it all on ubuntu
<iToast> :P
<iToast> Would it be possible to make a home ISP powered BY ubuntu
<Jeremy3D> can someone gimme a hand with some graphic card questions?
<iToast> So use ubuntu to run DNS and other servers required
<escott> iToast, its not clear what you are asking to do
<aibo_U> escott: i'm pretty new to ubuntu... i just installed what ubuntu offerd me at the system settings extended drivers menu... thank you, i'll just look everything up!
<escott> iToast, you just want to run DNS on ubuntu? easy install DNS and configure your clients to use it
<iToast> escott, if i were to have a home connection thats powerful eneugh, could i run a home isp
<iToast> Say sell off extra bandwith to others and controll it through a ubuntu box
<escott> aibo_U, im not too familiar with nvidia, but until glxinfo lists the nvidia drivers it is not working
<iToast> Alot of people were i live just steal others internet :P
<escott> !ics | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<iToast> escott, I also wan't to controll who can access it.
<CFHowlett> iToast   aside from violating the terms of your current ISP, it's technically doable.
<aibo_U> escott: okay, nice to know :D just wondering because everything seemed to work pretty fine out of the box :)
<alphasynaptic> Is there a command that I can use to determine where the MBR resides? GParted shows sda1 as the windows part i created which is fine. But then sda2 is expandable into sda5 and sda6 with sda5's mount point being /. So my question is, is the MBR located in sda, sda2, or sda4 in my case?
<iToast> CFHowlett, Bell Canada doesnt care. I run a home server already powered by ubuntu, now im after guides to put my ubuntu box to more use, also is there a simple quick web admin panel OTHER then webmin...
<escott> alphasynaptic, mbr is the beginning of the disk. always
<alphasynaptic> so sda?
<escott> alphasynaptic, yes
<alphasynaptic> thank you sir
<fgera> hhi again
<attio> So, is there no way to reformat my ext4 file system which currently has Ubuntu installed to partition itself to become one with a NTFS file system?
<fgera> been trying to solve my nvidia grafic card issue
<Jeremy3D> i need help solving an ati issue
<almoxarife> iToast: forget ubuntu for offering up your router (wifi) connections, a avg router will offer up a service where you can control access via mac id, too easy
<escott> attio, you cannot run ubuntu on an ntfs, and you cannot (except for certain exceptions) change a partition type
<iToast> almoxarife, the problem is, i need somthing with a brain.
<attio> Okay, thanks.
<iToast> A ubuntu machine can monitor everything and log everything in real time without slowing down, a router can't do that. thats why im going for ubuntu, its quick to setup and easy to maintain
<fgera> no luck removing or renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf even in recovery mode
<escott> iToast, just look at the ics information
<almoxarife> iToast: brains? like who gets to use the router? when? to where? the router would still be faster and less error proof
<iToast> escott, ok. one more question. if i setup a VPN server, can i set it up to automaticly kill the connection and reject it once a user hits their account's limit? i know alot of people who would LOVE a vpn for privacy
<escott> iToast, probably
<iToast> almoxarife, the main interface fails. the router dosent know to fall over to a different wan, a ubuntu machine does.
<sun_devil> Any idea what a public FTP directory is ?
<iToast> almoxarife, a linux powered machine is superior for this task. A router is just missing all the features i wan't, like a x86 cpu :P I dont wan't to be stuck with 4 scripts running, i wan't up to 4k+! So ima look at the ICS guide
<escott> sun_devil, its a public ftp directory? what is the context for this question
<fgera> any idea to solve nvidia issue rather than remove or rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<sun_devil> I have a file in my pub directory and just wanted to test it
<zabomber> iToast: have you googled PPTPD +ubuntu . it has all the info you need to accomplish what you asking
<iToast> zabomber, no, thats why im here :P
<zabomber> iToast: didn't find it? what exactly do you want to do?
<makoy> test
<iToast> zabomber, Right now i wan't to do somthing diff that i've yet to find any good documention until today on, run my own local dns server.. :P
<matju> how do I run an ALSA app in Ubuntu 11.10 ? I get « device or resource busy » even with pasuspender or LD_PRELOAD tricks
<zabomber> iToast: sudo apt-get install bind9 . ill get the doco shorlty
<zabomber> !bind
<iToast> Im after a simple dns server that keeps everything cached so instead of going to 4.4.4.4 or 8.8.8.8 it goes to my local dns server
<iToast> zabomber, already got the documentation
<zabomber> than whats the problem? i have a DNS server setup at home that does what you ask for? i followed the doco too ;)
<Guest49516> hey guys
<iToast> zabomber, Im confused now, for the caching server its a forwarder thing in the documents
<Guest49516> is this the right chan for soem small help with updating?
<magicJ> iToast: just set 127.0.0.1 as your primary, those as the next two and install bind9
<CFHowlett> Guest49516   yes.
<iToast> zabomber, The forwarder works on asking a external dns server for the info the first time but every other time it pulls from local records
<Guest49516> thanks cfhowlett
<CFHowlett> Guest49516   ask away
<zabomber> iToast: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch6/#caching
<Guest49516> should i just pastebin n the problem
<CFHowlett> Guest49516   yes
<aibo_U> mhm, jockey-gtx drivers are installed and i followed the instructions over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771806 but glxinfo still says missing missng... and i find myself on the fallbackversion of gnome :(
<iToast> zabomber, so install bind9 setup cacheing restart the dameon, change my dns to that servers IP and it will just work...?
<Guest49516> http://pastebin.com/14h0ALwX\
<Guest49516> http://pastebin.com/14h0ALwX
<iToast> Guest32249, both links work..
<Guest49516> i used to know how to fix theese things but i spent too many years away from ubuntu
<sun_devil> I heard you can use ftp and send a file in your public dir.  My vsftpd is on.  Have been researching how to use ftp
<escott> Guest49516, before upgrading you are supposed to remove any ppa's
<escott> !ppa-purge | Guest49516
<ubottu> Guest49516: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<iToast> sun_devil, are you running a ssh server?
<Guest49516> i was doing sudo apt get update though
<sun_devil> no
<sun_devil> iToast, no
<iToast> sun_devil, i would have said just sFTP into it if you were :|
<escott> Guest49516, you have ppa's listed in your apt sources that don't exist and so you get warnings. if you want to remove the warnings remove the ppas
<Guest49516> CFHowlett do yhou agree with escott ?
<iToast> sun_devil, does the ftp acc have access to your website document directory
<CFHowlett> Guest49516   I do.
<Guest49516> ok
<Guest49516> i likey
<iToast> sun_devil, and does it have RWX rights to it?
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I'm using the free messa drivers for graphic acceleration and compiz works fine, but when I try wine I'm getting "err:wgl:has_opengl Failed to load libGL: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory "
<Gaming4JC> any idea if I need a dependency or something for libgl?
<Guest49516> so i can just remove the ppas that are popping up with warnigns, and leave the other ones
<Guest49516> ?
<sun_devil> not a website, i set the permissions to chomod 777
<iToast> sun_devil, best way is to try it and see if it throws a error.
<Guest49516> thanks a lot escott and CFHowlett
<sun_devil> iToast, have you ever used it?
<CFHowlett> Guest49516   have fun / be safe
<matju> how do I run an ALSA app in Ubuntu 11.10 ? I get « device or resource busy » even with pasuspender or LD_PRELOAD tricks
<Guest49516> indeed, always
<xangua> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/hud/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found - looks like either, there are no packages in that ppa for the ubuntu release you use or if it had it, the packages Or the ppa was deleted Guest49516
<Guest49516> one more quick question
<iToast> sun_devil, the dameon, no. i perfer to use sFTP even though its inside a locked up network >:3
<Guest49516> when the new LTS comes out, should I upgrade to that?
<iToast> Guest32249, if you would like
<CFHowlett> Guest49516   I'd recommend you stick with LTS releases ...
<iToast> Its not manditory, it will use kernel 3.*.*.
<Guest49516> ty xangua
<xangua> Guest49516: pangoline 11.04 ; year, month
<Guest49516> ok, im on the newest release right now
<iToast> Guest32249, what are you running now?
<iToast> Ah
<Guest49516> but i like the new LTS coming out in April I hink it is
<aibo_U> maybe i should've said it's a hybrid graphicscard system... :(
<xangua> i mean pangolin 12.04 :P Guest49516
<iToast> Guest32249, I would be too, but my video card dosent work with it O.o
<Guest49516> lol xangua
<hybrid> aibo_U, called me ;p
<sun_devil> iToast, I know you set it to work in /var/vsftpd.conf.  I have a file in /var/ftp/pub
<Guest49516> now i know what the release numbers mean, dates lol
<aibo_U> haha sorry :D
<escott> aibo_U, the best supported method is to disable one card in the bios. see also bumblebee or vgaswitcheroo
<iToast> sun_devil, test it, it should work.
<johnnycr> Hey all, I've got Lubuntu 11.10 installed now and still having trouble connecting to the internet with my wireless usb adapter
<Troller> how tough its gonna be for a total linux begginer to set up ubuntu and install nvidia drivers, to test for a faulty gpu??
<iToast> sun_devil, Im not good with vsftp as i just login as root over SFTP :p
<Guest49516> installing purge-ppa as we speak, thanks a lot everyone i love you
<iToast> sun_devil, I'm more of a ssh person.. mabey someone else can provide better help
<sun_devil> iToast, Iam just trying to figure out how to fire it up in the command line
<sun_devil> iToast, thanks
<iToast> sun_devil, no problem :P
<athit> Hi
<athit> ,
<fusiform___gyrus> hey people i have instaled radio tray and alarm clock from ubuntu software center
<fusiform___gyrus> :)
<fusiform___gyrus> hi
<fusiform___gyrus> :)
<FloodBot1> fusiform___gyrus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fusiform___gyrus> and when i start it
<iToast> fusiform___gyrus, don't spam.
<johnnycr> can anyone help me get this wireless adapter to work?
<fusiform___gyrus> it doesent do anything
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   NEW one?  or the same one...
<fusiform___gyrus> how to put it on tray list  ? :) tnx
<johnnycr> same one, different OS now
<johnnycr> I'm running Lubuntu 11.10
<johnnycr> The icon keeps spinning and it says "requesting wireless connection" but then it pops up and says disconnected and keeps spinning
<aibo_U> troller: not that easy :(
<sparkybluefox> Good night everybody..... I must retire.
<athit> have office 2010 for ubuntu .?
<CFHowlett> johnnycr   could the connection require a password wep/wap protected?
<Troller> aibo_U haha yeah i suspected
<CFHowlett> athit   libreoffice
<fusiform___gyrus> i have instaled radio tray and alarm clock from ubuntu software center and when i start it it doesent do anything, alarm show's up, but not on the tray, radio tray doesent show up on tray, but it's active in proceses... again :) how to put aps on tray bar :) ty
<athit> thank
<fusiform___gyrus> 11.04
<johnnycr> CFHowlett, I have the WPA2 password and SSID entered correctly
<johnnycr> I'm connected to the network successfully on all my other computers and devices
<aibo_U> Troller: but seems to be a common problem ... a few people with the same setup also struggeling...
<johnnycr> It's possible the usb adapter is bad
<johnnycr> but it's brand new so that seems unlikely
<vn> um I'm installing Ubuntu and I mistepped in setting up LVM basics..now it cannot go backwards because it says it is in use, how can I destroy the LVm setup?
<johnnycr> I'll try it on another computer
<vn> my RAID is hardware so I don't need LVM'ed disks
<CFHowlett> johnnycr  easier test; same usb, different wifi point
<fusiform___gyrus> iToast can U help me ?
<shade34321> Where should I look to find clues as to why my system is hanging up on start up, doesn't boot past a certain point
<Troller> aibo_U ah ic
<Troller> brb gotta reboot
<escott> shade34321, first step is to press the up arrow and see what the last thing it does it
<johnnycr__> CFHowler, I was able to use the usb adapter to connect to the network on my windows PC, so the adapter is good
<escott> shade34321, second try to ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you can login to a terminal
<CWChou> Can someone help me with a question on whether I should live boot ubuntu or knoppix?
<johnnycr__> It's got to be a problem with the OS not recognizing it or something
<Fyodorovna> !ask | CWChou
<ubottu> CWChou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> vn, raid and LVM are orthogonal features to each other
<shade34321> escott, I've done both, it hangs on checking battery state(it's a desktop and actually hangs right after but nothing is displayed after it) and I can access virtual terminals
<CWChou> sorry new at this don't know how to work the irc.
<CFHowlett> johnnycr_ good to know.  Realtek is out of my area of experience, so I'm just gonna watch.  Ask in the main channel again.  Have patience - looks like you're close!
<escott> shade34321, can you service lightdm start?
<dlentz> shade34321, that means X isn't starting, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CFHowlett> CWChou   ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu are good choices...
<johnnycr__> Can anyone help me out with getting a wireless USB adapter working on Lubuntu 11.10?
<Fyodorovna> johnnycr_, maybe name the usb device to begin with.
<shade34321> escott, it does not seem like I can start it
<shade34321> dlentz, I will look into it
<escott> shade34321, then check the Xorg.0.log to see why
<octagon> anyone here use touchnooter to root a nook simple touch
<CWChou> I'm trying to get >4gb files off my mac. I was thinking of using ubuntu 11.10 as a live boot without installing. I remembered I used to do this with knoppix and it worked.  I want to write to NTFS drives from the Linux Live OS.  Is ubuntu going to have full capability?
<vn> escott: what do you mean?  if I enable hardware RAID, I have no choice to use LVM?
<escott> CWChou, yes
<dlentz> johnnycr__, what is the adapter (or more importantly, what chipset does it use)?
<log> CWChou: Yes.
<St2al> #vhost
<johnnycr__> its a Rosewill RNX-N150UBE but Ubuntu recognizes it as a Realtek RTL8188SU
<Fyodorovna> CWChou, knoppix would be better it is running in root.
<escott> vn, orthogonal means that the features provided by one are complementary to those provided by the other but neither requires the other
<St2al>  !vhost ou@juste.deux
<shade34321> escott, I have a few errors it seems but I don't really understand them...I'll try and pastebin them for you
<johnnycr__> when I put lsusb in the terminal it registers as RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<escott> vn, so to say you don't need it is correct, but you might want it
<vn> escott: ok, hence why I don't want LVM, but now it doesn't allow me to destroy the LVM partition, how can I do that?
<vn> escott: yes I know, for flexible disks and such
<escott> vn, you would have to boot a livecd and create a new partition table without the lvm
<CWChou> Alright, Thanks everyone. I'll look into knoppix then.
<mrFrog> I'm on 10.04, and even though i did "apt-get install db4.8-util", when i try to run "db_load…" it says command not found. what package am i supposed to install?...
<reesk92> im having a prlblem with flash whenever it asks me if i want to alow the app to use my webcam it freezes and wont let me operate anything in that window
<vn> um I'm in the install right now, new partition table is that when you select the disk?
<escott> vn, you would tell it to destroy the existing data on the disks and reinstall
<johnnycr> Fyodorovna, dlentz, any ideas?
<athit> Hi,
<vn> escott: I have no data, its a fresh system
<CFHowlett> athit   greetings
<escott> vn, also it is doubtful you have real hardware raid. you probably have bios raid AKA fake raid which is discouraged. a better solution is mdadm
<Fyodorovna> johnnycr, my advice would be to get a out of the box working usb they arfe cheap.
<Fyodorovna> are*
<sun_devil> how do you open a .zip file in downloads by command line
<escott> sun_devil, unzip
<zonyl> CFHowlett: (In regards to FreeNX->) Well settled on the non-free NX client.   Unfortunately doesnt like Unity 3D at all.  Oh well.. time to switch to 2D for now.
<vn> escott: um yes, BIOS RAID probably because its embedded to the motherboard
<Roasted> Question - why does system-config-samba crash on my HTPC? I'm running 11.10 there along with my two laptops and desktop, yet all systems work fine. Syslog shows nothing whatsoever...
<sun_devil> escott, unzip filename?
<CFHowlett> zonyl   long as it works.
<escott> sun_devil, yes it will create filename/ with the contents of the zip
<zonyl> CFHowlett: zactly.  Thanks again for the reference
<CFHowlett> zonyl   have fun / be safe
<johnnycr> Fyodorovna, well I'd like to get this one working if possible.  It's supposed to be linux compatible
<escott> vn, among the issues with bios raid are: (a) poor support (b) higher cpu usage (c) slower (d) non-portable (e) less configurable (f) no added failure resistance
<vn> escott: are you saying fake RAID = soft raid?
<Roasted> Cancel that - I have a feeling this may be it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494497
<sun_devil> ok thanks, it unzipped
<escott> vn, bios raid is called fake raid because there is not a coprocessor doing the raid related stuff. there is no *real* raid controller. soft raid usually refers to mdadm which is the kernel provided raid
<sun_devil> So many commands for everything, I have to google almost everything
<Jordan_U> vn: Yes. With FakeRAID all RAID calculations are done using the CPU and main memory.
<mcurran> Would it be safe for me to remove all the broken symlinks on my system?  Including the entries for udev n' stuff...
<Fyodorovna> johnnycr, number of threads on the ubuntu forums here is one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705004&highlight=RTL8188su
<escott> vn, in other words the "rankings" from best to worst are real raid with an external battery supplied raid controller, then pure software raid (mdadm) and the worst is generally considered to be bios raid
<sun_devil> Do they have a channel for linux admins ?
<ArizonaBay> how can i play minecraft ^
<johnnycr> Fyodorovna, thanks I was just looking at that myself when you sent it. I hadn't thought to search by chipset, I was only searching by mnfr model # before
<Fyodorovna> johnnycr, I started with the realtk info not sure of a fix myself really.
<shade34321> escott, here it is
<shade34321> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/869301/
<ArizonaBay> Can someone help me play minecraft on ubunu 11.10
<Fyodorovna> johnnycr, All I can do is point and say hey it's elvis and then run. :)
<shade34321> it's on the bottom, put the entire log just in case i missed something...I don't understand the part about finding the screens but none of a usuable configuration
<sun_devil> Can I open a zip and then read it in the vi editor?
<escott> shade34321, its like it never saw the monitor
<sun_devil> escott, Can I open a zip and then read it in the vi editor?
<aibo_U_> haha, just wanted to say: bumblebee worked! thank you escott!
<johnnycr> Fyodorovna, well that's a good lead I'm giving it a shot right now
<shade34321> escott, right but it's displaying on something, I do have a KVM switch do you think that may be messing with it?
<escott> aibo_U_, there may be a replacement package for bumblebee one of the two recently switched names don't know if it was bb or vgaswitcheroo
<escott> shade34321, absolutely
<escott> shade34321, with a KVM you probably want to hardcode your modelines
<aibo_U_> escott: I'm just very happy it finaly works :D
<shade34321> escott, what do you mean? I did have it working with no setup using fedora and opensuse, just prefer ubuntu over those two so reinstalling
<nsadmin> ok, I booted into my 11.something
<nsadmin> .10
<escott> shade34321, modesetting is changing a lot in recent versions of ubuntu. so having something like a kvm (which is probably a vga kvm) means your edid information is all kinds of exciting
<nsadmin> how can I try unity? shouild I make sure my video is supported first (firmware? correct driver?)
<CFHowlett> ArizonaBay   https://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/how-to-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu/
<StevenX> et.net
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, do you see a panel on the left of the screen?
<mcurran> I have a cheapass little kvm cable connector by iogear I tried to use, but it won't let my wiress mouse use a USB to PS/2 adapter...
<vn> escott: thanks for the precision, now looking for a tutorial on how to setup a madm
<escott> sun_devil, sure unzip and then open the file in vi?
<nsadmin> no, panels are top and bottom
<johnnycr> Fyodorovna, I DL'd the firmware from the forum link to USB but when I plug the USB into my linux system the file doesn't show up.  What's that about?
<shade34321> escott, lol. I was having problems earlier and their suggestion was nomodeset in /etc/default/grub should I use that again or should I do something different?
<nsadmin> gimme abt 5 mins... dryer is calling...
<Fyodorovna> johnnycr, NOt sure to be honest I have no experience in this area really.
<escott> !raid | vn
<ubottu> vn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mcurran> Do you think if you enable your onboard video within BIOS, and use PCIE GPU as main video adapter, you could define the second one within xorg and retain functionality of both (like say with CUDA, and if their both nvidia, for ex.)
<johnnycr> anyone know why I can't see a .gz file on my usb drive?
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, this a install or a live cd?
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: How are you trying to "see" it?
<nsadmin> it's an install onto my 2 tb esata enclosure/drive
<mcurran> this is the behavior for windows, but i can't seem to have my onboard detected while using PCIE card
<escott> shade34321, nomodeset means that you dont want the kernel to do modesetting, and just dump out the dumb modeless vga terminal (hence the low resolution console text). X11 still needs to find a modeline
<johnnycr> Jordan_U, not in the terminal, just the GUI file browser
<nsadmin> my internal has win7 and debian 6.04
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, how about a screenshot of the desktop in imagebin.
<escott> shade34321, and X11 can't see your monitor behind the kvm so it cant find a modeline and doesn't start
<nsadmin> (and the grub that boots em all)
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: Where is this .gz file? Can you see other files in the same directory? How do you know that the file is actually there?
<shade34321> escott, ok
<mcurran> johnncr, is the .gz file on the usb, or are you referring to a file that's on a live environment usb, where the live env. is mounting itself elsewhere (other folder or partition) on the usb...
<nsadmin> wait, this isn't 11.10, it's telling me I can upgrade to that
<nsadmin> sec, dryer still calling
<johnnycr> I know it's there because I put it in there on my windows PC, and I do see other files in there
<mcurran> did you try "ls -a"?
<johnnycr> I can see the file in terminal
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: What is the filename?
<ab2tractly> control + h?
<sun_devil> escott, what command would you use,  I tried upzip it gave a paragraph about central filename version?
<johnnycr> rtl8192sfw.bin.gz
<johnnycr> I would like to move it to the desktop, how can I do that from the terminal?
<escott> sun_devil, i just do unzip filename.zip
<ab2tractly> johnnycr is it hidden
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, sounds like 11.04 that has the fallback desktop installed. Run a update and upgrade then look in additional drivers for any driveers. You can choose unity from the login and see if it works after all that.
<johnnycr> I have the file browser selected to show hidden files, so I don't think it is
<mcurran> cp <filename> <destination>
<johnnycr> mcurran, thanks
<mcurran> so your usb is probably in /media/
<mcurran> cp /media/USBvolume/file.gz /home/<username>/Desktop/
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: Can you pastebin terminal output of "ls /path/to/dir/containing/file/" and a screenshot of the file browser showing the same dir?
<johnnycr> Jordan_U, let me try a few things first
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, make sure you exactly identify the actual version installed, 10.04 I think has a update to 11.04 as well since 11.04 was the first unity desktop release.
<shade34321> escott, I've connected it directly to a monitor and it booted to the login screen. Now it's hangin after I type in my password
<escott> shade34321, probably an issue with the graphics driver. you could try logging into unity-2d
<tomnewmann> Hey, can anyone share a good basic security tutorial for Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS?
<escott> shade34321, the fact that you got to login means that X is now seeing the necessary edid information (ie your kvm was not passing it through). so you could either buy a different kvm or just hardcode the modeline in an xorg.conf file
<Fyodorovna> tomnewmann, there is a security thread at the ubuntu forums that is a good start
<shade34321> escott, where can I find a tutorial on how to hardcode this...and logging in with 2d worked
<sun_devil> escott,itgives me a warning of file.zip used backslashes as path separaters.  replace file with filestuff.....yes,no,all, none ?
<Deihmos> is a simple switchable graphics possible in ubuntu?
<escott> Deihmos, bumblebee and vgaswitcheroo are the main projects (although one has a new name, dont recall which)
<johnnycr> alright, I tried the directions posted here and still not getting any internet connection http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705004
<Deihmos> i saw that but just too many steps
<escott> sun_devil, sounds like it is asking if you want to replace a file in that folder with the one in the zip
<escott> Deihmos, its not well supported, its all very experimental. if it works great if it doesnt that not surprising
<nsadmin> ok, back. looks like I was confused... it says "welcome to 11.10, would you like to upgrade"
<Deihmos> if i could figure out how to disable the discrete graphics card and use intel that would be good. Cannot find anything
<escott> shade34321, xorg has a configuration tool (xorg -configure) which will generate the base xorg.conf file and there are modeline generators that you can find online
<escott> Deihmos, it would be in the bios if its possible on your hardware
<Deihmos> bios has no option. this is a laptop
<Troller> So guys I wanna make a live USB stick ubuntu bootable
<Troller> I have a CD here
<Troller> just copy the stuff from the cd to the usb stick?
<CFHowlett> Troller   startup disk creator
<alien2050> Troller: unetbootin is your friend
<nsadmin> Troller, don't you have a cd drive?
<Troller> nsadmin yes
<Troller> but ive been said that I need to use a usb stick cuz i wanna install some nvidia drivers on it
<Troller> to test my gpu
<nsadmin> why not boot the cd from the drive :)
<Troller> im downloading a linux live usb creator
<nsadmin> why not install ubuntu, then deal with the drivers?
<nsadmin> might be easier... I dunno that for sure tho
<Troller> yeah me too
<Troller> im totally begginer
<johnnycr> I just ran into a problem in the terminal... I tried the bash command "make" and it says "the program 'make' is currently not installed"
<johnnycr> how can I fix that?
<omegalimit> hello, I seem to be unable to install anything from ubuntu software center or elsewhere on my Ubuntu rigs; I keep getting a "Failed to download package files. Check your internet connection" error. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<mcurran> you need to install configure-debian
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: What are you actually trying to install?
<nsadmin> are you ircing from the machine you will install onto?
<mcurran> or build-essential
<johnnycr> I'm trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1636939&page=2
<mcurran> omegalimit, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nsadmin> troller, are you ircing from the machine you will install onto?
<Troller> yes
<Troller> apparently ubuntu isnt compatible with the linux live stick
<Troller> -_-
<nsadmin> hmm. do you have another machine you can irc from while you install?
<omegalimit> mcurran: What am I looking for?
<Troller> nsadmin yeah actually
<Troller> but i wanna try this usb trick first
<Troller> cuz all i want really its just to test my gpu
<nsadmin> if you were to come here and then do your install, you can get play-by-play help
<Troller> nice
<Troller> well im gonna see if this works
<mcurran> I would try to ping the entries, but only if you've added some other than default.  Did you try "dpkg --configure -a" and "apt-get install -f"?
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screensaver activated
<Troller> if it not im gonna install it
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: Are you prepared to re-install Ubuntu if while trying to compile drivers from source you break something beyond your knowlage to fix?
<nsadmin> instead of "Here is how to to it" (you see 453 pages worth of stuff) AAARRERGGGH!
<CFHowlett> Troller   you gotta be joking.  We usually boot the usb live.
<CFHowlett> Troller   never mind.  response to old message
<johnnycr> yea, I haven't done anything so I have no files to lose
<mcurran> I have my sound get messed up, when I have audio playing online, and then the system calls on audio, for an alert or anything.  So either pulse or alsa is messing up, when dealing with both...  Anyone know how to fix that?
<johnnycr> this is already a fresh install with no data on the HD
<nsadmin> how can I tell what I currently have installed? like, which ubuntu
<CFHowlett> nsadmin   lsb_release -a
<mcurran> cat /etc/lsb-release
<omegalimit> mcurran: tried those, still not working :(
<mcurran> or uname -a
<nsadmin> thanks
<sgithens> rk
<ChrisGagnon> I am using an ubuntu live usb key, but there is no tty on tty2-6 does anyone know what file I modify to start a terminal session there? so I can ctrl-alt-f2 to get to a terminal?
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, run cat /etc/apt sources.list in the terminal and look at the list
<Jordan_U> johnnycr: Then "sudo apt-get install build-essential" might help.
<Troller> CFHowlett im getting usb universal installer
<dr_willis> ChrisGagnon:  check /etc/init/tty#.conf  files
<Troller> cuz the linux live usb creator doesnt support ubuntu apparently
<CFHowlett> Troller   unetbootin
<johnnycr> I got "package is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<nsadmin> thanks; I seem to be running 11.04
<ChrisGagnon> dr_willis: thanks I'll take a look there :)
<dr_willis> ChrisGagnon:  theres some command you can run to start one up. that conf file would show it
 * nsadmin pounces on sudo... go AWAY!
<ChrisGagnon> dr_willis: that's exactly what I am looking for :) thanks!
<nsadmin> so it looks like "aptitude install unity" is installing lotsa stuff
<nsadmin> and so, I need the x server to have DRM enabled, yes?
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, if you hadthe ubuntu-desktop installed you had unity
<nsadmin> probabbly didn't had that then :)
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, was this a netinstall?
<nsadmin> I may have installed and then removed it
<Fyodorovna> ah
<nsadmin> the install was months ago :) I don't remember :)
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, hard to remove fully withoutbthe full package list though
<nsadmin> but I remember my user and root passwords :)
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, root password?
<nsadmin> yep.
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, you set a root password?
<Troller> nsadmin its downloading the virtual box now
<Troller> 10%
<dr_willis> oh the humanity! ;)
<Fyodorovna> dr_willis, lol
<nsadmin> I won't get into that unless you ask (ok, you asked, yes. I've been running root logins since like the beginning of time :)
<Troller> :)
<Fyodorovna> nsadmin, you just lost a your creds here. :)
<fgera> hey
<nsadmin> not something I recommend for everyone... but if you are an expert at the shell and you are always careful, it's not bad... for example, I ran my first linuxes as root for two years straight
<fgera> is nvidia useless with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> bad habbits are hard to break
<dr_willis> fgera:  my nvidia works great
<nsadmin> but good hobbits can be named Bilbo@
<fgera> bee working on it for some hours
<fgera> couldn't solve the issue
<fgera> been*
<Troller> dr_willis can i test some games with it?
<nsadmin> anyway, don't worry about me on that point, I'm good :)
<dr_willis> Troller:  huh?
<fgera> dr_willis, what drivers are u using?
<Troller> dr_willis ubuntu with nvidia
<dr_willis> fgera:  the ones from the repos
<nsadmin> but now, I've installed unity... to see it, should I just restart my session?
<Troller> try to run some games with it
<Troller> cuz i wanna test if my gpu is fucked or not...
<dr_willis> Troller:  all sorts of games for ubuntu
<marcuspbaird> hey guys installed ubuntu beta 1 12.04 but not running wel lso just install gnome shell
<fgera> dr_willis, what's your grafic card?
<marcuspbaird> how can we tell if ati cards are installed
<dr_willis> fgera:  got 3 different nvidia machines. from a 6600 to an 8800gtsxxx and a newer one i forget what it has
<dr_willis> marcuspbaird:  check lspci  output
<nsadmin> dr_willis, you're right, it's not for the faint of heart or especially shell beginners
<fgera> dr_willis, I've a fx 5600 but ubuntu don't like it, so he won't recognize it
<marcuspbaird> check over my head insput   ?
<deadmund> insput
<Antoniete> hi, how to make install ubuntu firewall?
<dr_willis> Antoniete:  ones allready included
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<nsadmin> here's my xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869345/
<Antoniete> tks dr_willis
<Antoniete> algum brasileiro aqui?
<fgera> portugues, mas principiante
<Blue1> !portugese | fgera
<Antoniete> fgera principiante?
<chillpill_>  Translation (pt|en): | Fgera
<Antoniete> LOL
<Blue1> !pu
<Blue1> ahh what is the country code?
<sappoancms> how are you today
<Antoniete> uehauheahuaeuheauhe
<nsadmin> pt or br
<fgera> http://translate.google.com.br/#pt|en|principiante%0A
<nsadmin> pt for pure portugese, or br for brasilian portugese
<sappoancms> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Antoniete> Does Vpn of this of me possess, django to install of the pitão and of twirling of nginx of the necessary, did this of make of already of somebody?
<Blue1> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Blue1> bingo!
<Antoniete> django + python + nginx
<fgera> there's a #ubuntu-pt also
<Blue1> sometimes I can tell korean from chinese --
<dr_willis> sometimes i cant understand english... ;)
<nsadmin> Antoniete, I'm sorry, and at first glance the grammar of your post is a little hard to understand... maybe it was made by a translate service?
 * Blue1 stands in line behind dr_willis
<Antoniete> yeap
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screensaver activated
<maum> does anyone know this issue?
<Blue1> maum: i think that's perfectly normal.  ru running reg. screensaver or x-screensaver
<nsadmin> lots of times, when I looked it my X log it would say "Direct Rendering enabled"... I don't see that with x.org, what would it say for fglrx to state it's working?
<nsadmin> no lines with the word direct (but several with directory)
<maum> Blue1: ? if the screen is locked, the sound player doesn't work
<Blue1> maum: sound like it might be a power management issue.
<dr_willis> or a security feature
<Blue1> maum: what sound player ru referring to, btw?
<maum> Blue1: sorry, the sound player is still running and I cannot hear the sound.
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<ponrajuganesh> how to uninstall tcl in my system with the terminal
<maum> Blue1: audacious
<dr_willis> ponrajuganesh:  why do you need to?
<ssshvb> Hello my child window  always above the parent. i mean  if i activate parent window  i can see the child window   i wanna  change it   to way   when i activate the parent window  the child going to under the perent
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove packagenames
<ponrajuganesh> because I need to install expect which is only for tcl8.3 -- but what I have got is tcl8.5
<dr_willis> 8.3 is in the repos?
<celthunder> ssshvb: what app/ui
<ssshvb>  gnome
<ssshvb> gnome classic 2d
<dr_willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): Automates interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.45-1 (oneiric), package size 158 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ponrajuganesh> dr_willis when I do a remove it says so
<ponrajuganesh> http://pastebin.com/88QZcfQU
<ponrajuganesh> what could be the fault
<ponrajuganesh> got it dr_willis
<ponrajuganesh> :) thanks
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screen is locked. I use audacious sound player and it was still running though the screen is locked. I want to hear the sound although the screen is locked. how can I do?
<Ronin_> hello everyone
<Fyodorovna> Guest91704, hello use a nic that is easy to complete.
<Blue1> thanks cox
<KushTime> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu 11.10 x64 on two machines. First machine I installed PacketTracer 5.3.3. i386 no problem. Second machine it will not run the program but installed PacketTracer fine, I can not seem to uninstall it, and when I run the program it just does not run
<Fyodorovna> !pm | Guest91704
<ubottu> Guest91704: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Troller> man is ubuntu the best linux for me to use
<Troller> to test my gpu?
<Troller> i just tried to use a live usb stick
<Troller> but it openeed mem test instead
<Troller> so im gonna dl another iso
<KushTime> Troller, probably not, but it doesn't work so hot with ati cards, just nvidia
<maum> I cannot hear sound when screen is locked. I use audacious sound player and it was still running though the screen is locked. I want to hear the sound although the screen is locked. how can I do?
<Troller> KushTime what should i get instead?
<KushTime> to benchmark your gpu?
<nsadmin> hmm, thats exactly what I have too... well, I'll try anyway
<Troller> KushTime i wanna see if the drivers work
<Troller> cuz the drivers are fucking the windows 7 boot
<KushTime> Troller, oh, yeah then ubuntu is the best bet, but it works better with nvidia cards
<Troller> so i wanna see if any problem happen
<Troller> KushTime yeah it is nvidia
<pangolin> Troller: Please mind your language
<Fyodorovna> !language >  Troller
<ubottu> Troller, please see my private message
<Troller> k
<Troller> sorry
<Ronin10101> ok sorry bout the pm was trying to figure out how to change my nick...
<Ronin10101> can someone point me in the right direction for installing ubuntu on my computer
<Ronin10101> i just bricked it by trying to update it
<Ronin10101> i dont have access to cds or a flash drive so im using an ipod in disc mode
<Fyodorovna> Ronin10101, do you have any other OS on it now and if so name them and the release name
<Ronin10101> uh
<Ronin10101> well its difficult because i have at least 2 ubuntu systems on it
<Fyodorovna> such as XP, vista, W7...etc
<Ronin10101> both are broken
<Ronin10101> i have ubuntu 11.04 and kubuntu 10.04\
<Troller> KushTime should i get 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Ronin10101> but kubuntu is 64bit
<Ronin10101> and thats not my architecture
<Troller> my computer is not old btw
<KushTime> Troller, that depends on your architecture support and ram you want to utilize
<Troller> im using win 7 64 bit
<Troller> gtx 570
<KushTime> then get 64 bit
<Troller> new hardware..
<Troller> kk thanks
<Ronin10101> for some reason my 64but os was only one to work before i bricked it
<Ronin10101> because i broke my 32 bit install first
<Troller> well this will take half an hour
<Troller> >_<
<Ronin10101> i have like 10 partitions at least...
<Ronin10101> so installing in a fresh one will be no problem
<Ronin10101> just need to figure out how to load disk image from my ipod in bios
<Ronin10101> i installed using unetbootin
<fgera> hey
<fgera> im trying to install nvidia drivers directly from nvidia site
<fgera> but I can't open the downloaded driver
<fgera> any idea?
<Fyodorovna> fgera, did you try the ubuntu install first, the sites will not follow you well.
<celthunder> fgera: chmod x
<Ronin10101> the reason my current install is bricked is because x cannot find the right protocol
<fgera> Fyodorovna, I did. I've been working on this for some hours now
<Fyodorovna> fgera, ah.
<celthunder> fgera: what happens when you try to run it
<fgera> celthunder, I can't run it
<athit> Hi,
<celthunder> Ronin10101: x not working isnt a brick a brick is when you wreck to an unfixable point
<fgera> if I double clikc on the download transfer item it dosen't run also
<ab2tractly> fgera you cant run software center?
<Ronin10101> celthunder theres a lot more wrong than that i believe
<celthunder> fgera: chmod +x file then run it
<Ronin10101> the entire system is wrong architecture
<Ronin10101> i think it only worked because of some lucky errors
<celthunder> Ronin10101: then how did you install it
<Ronin10101> i have no idea
<celthunder> wrong arch wont even boot
<Ronin10101> shoulkdt boot
<celthunder> itd fail loading the kernel
<Ronin10101> celthunder shouldnt boot
<Ronin10101> but it did
<Ronin10101> its a moot point
<Ronin10101> its a failure
<Ronin10101> i have a 32 bit system that i used for the longest
<fgera> hmm
<Ronin10101> heresa the question im in initramfs how can i load the unetbootin entry off of my ipod
<celthunder> fgera: whats the error when you run the installer it doesnt run doesnt help much
<Ronin10101> initramfs commands really stump me
<Ronin10101> thats why i am stuck
<celthunder> Ronin10101: is your ipod fs available even from that point
<fgera> it says the file does not exist
<Ronin10101> i booted to my ipod in bios
<Ronin10101> but then it loaded grub
<kylesum> is there a seperate channel for test release discussion i.e. 12.04?
<Ronin10101> and it wasnt listed
<ab2tractly> fgera try  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<nsadmin> #ubuntu-next?
<mobile> sup!
<kylesum> thanks i'll have a look.
<celthunder> fgera: go to terminal type sh fileyouwanttorun or ./file
<nsadmin> soup!
<celthunder> ab2tractly: i think he wanted to install from nvidia site for whatever reason
<Ronin10101> celthunder, my ipod was listed in the bios, it is functioning as an external hard drive, how can i find its init file location
<nsadmin> hm. I'll play with this thing later... driving to marin to play some music!
<celthunder> Ronin10101: i suck once in initramfs id boot to it from grub and fix the install in a chroot
<Ronin10101> cekthunder: ok ive got to grub2 entry but i dont know how to add a new entry correctly
<Ronin10101> *cell
<roasted_> Is there some sort of text editor in Ubuntu that will look at two documents and highlight the areas that are different? I'm trying to compare config files I think are corrupt and having this functionality would be very useful.
<fgera> ab2tractly, I've done most of what is told in this thread
<celthunder> Ronin10101: just edit the current one putting your ipods kernel and rootfs in place of the one defaulted
<Ronin10101> ok
<Ronin10101> how do i find the kernel and rootfs
<fgera> celthunder, I've downloaded it but I can't open it, with sh, chmod + or /file
<Ronin10101> some sort of ls command?
<fgera> ab2tractly, I've done most of what is told in this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/68220/system-wont-boot-with-nvidia-driver-enabled
<kylesum> roasted_: must it be an editor or have you tried the 'diff' command?
<celthunder> fgera: .... right arch?
<ab2tractly> fgera oh it wont boot
<celthunder> Ronin10101: hd(drive. partition)
<Ronin10101> thanks
<fgera> ab2tractly, celthunder, if I double clikc on it I get a blank window and nothing happens
<celthunder> fgera: first off WHY are you trying to install it with x running
<celthunder> thats asking for a crash
<roasted_> kylesum, what will diff do?
<escott> roasted_, meld is a popular visual diff but gvimdiff also works well
<fgera> celthunder, I've been trying everything before. I've trying all the ubuntu drivers and removed xorg.conf
<roasted_> escott, I just found an app called diffuse - ever hear o fit?
<escott> roasted_, no
<roasted_> escott, have you by chance used system-config-samba?
<escott> roasted_, no
<fgera> celthunder, I've done this http://paste.ubuntu.com/869373/
<fgera> celthunder, the better I got was 1024x768 resolution
<fgera> celthunder, but still could not get my grafic card regonized by ubuntu
<celthunder> fgera: ok.  so all you get is file not found the installer is the right arch it shows up in ls and you made sure x wasnt running when you tried to install it
<celthunder> fgera: what card do you have
<celthunder> hi escott
<fgera> celthunder, an old one: asus v9560 geforce fx5600
<celthunder> are the old fx even covered in the newor proprietary modules
<celthunder> anyway are all the above statements true?
<roasted_> Anybody know why system-config-samba would be crashing on startup? It crashes every time without error...
<celthunder> roasted_: anything in the logs
<roasted_> celthunder, nothing.
<roasted_> celthunder, syslog populates nothing at all when the issue occurs
<celthunder> does it crash or give an error if you start it manually
<roasted_> celthunder, no crash, no error. just asks for password. I put password in, it disappears, and nothing else happens.
<celthunder> also is there a debug mode or something to set the log level higher i dont use samba but im assuming there is
<roasted_> no idea :/
<ab2tractly> roasted_ you know there are logs specifically for samba right?
<Ronin10101> celthunder: Should I install grub to my ipod to make this easier? my brain hurts
<roasted_> ab2tractly, would logs from system-config-samba be applied to samba logs, though?
<escott> Ronin10101, i'm not sure that grub can boot a usb device. i dont think the bios makes it availabe
<Ronin10101> damn
<escott> Ronin10101, im pretty sure you need to put the bootloader on the usb device
<Ronin10101> can i install it directly on my ipod and use it like a live cd?
<Ronin10101> ok
<Ronin10101> should i use grub2
<escott> Ronin10101, that may not be a normal boot though it might need to be a cd style boot
<Ronin10101> ok thanks i have a few more things to try now then
<dr_willis> im not sure you can boot from an ipod
<escott> Ronin10101, so try putting the bootloader on the usb device if that doesn't work look at unetbootin
<Ronin10101> im using unetbootin atm
<Ronin10101> i just cant figure out how to make an entry
<Ronin10101> in my computers grub
<escott> Ronin10101, there shouldnt be an entry. the bios should directly boot the unetbootin device
<Ronin10101> yeah
<escott> Ronin10101, not all bioses support usb devices
<Ronin10101> then i dont think ipods load correctly
<dr_willis> grub2 can boot an iso file
<Ronin10101> my bios recognized it when in disk mode
<escott> Ronin10101, but its not a usb-mass-storage unless you have changed the firmware on the ipod (AFAIK)
<Ronin10101> i formatted it and blanked it out right before this.  Id use a flash drive but i dont have one and i found a 150 gb classic ipod.,..,
<escott> dr_willis, can grub crossload something on the usb bus. i thought the bios needed to enumerate those devices
<savid> Has anyone here successfully installed windows 7 after installing Ubuntu?   Windows seems to  it be able to install on my extra partition.  It gives the error:  "windows cannot be installed to this hard disk space. The selected disk has the maximum number of partitions of this type"
<Ronin10101> im going to try to install grub2 and the ubuntu .iso to the ipod
<savid> ..which doesn't make sense b/c it's a gpt  drive.
<Ronin10101> i love ubuntu i just wish commands were a little more intuitive..
<dr_willis> how vague  ;)
<escott> savid, does the windows installer know its working with gpt? you could setup a hybrid mbr/gpt and then install as mbr for windows. see rodsbooks.com
<thilina> xubuntu
<escott> savid, if you have enough space at the front of the disk and the partitions are correctly positioned that might be the easiest setup
<savid> Escort, I really have no clue.   I only just learned what gpt meant :-P
<savid> escott  *
<escott> savid, can you tell me what the partition layout is and where the first partition begins?
<Ronin10101> is grub 1.98 regular grub or is it count as grub 2
<escott> Ronin10101, grub2 i though ubuntu was up to 1.99 these days
<Ronin10101> im sure it is
<Ronin10101> =P
<savid> escott, Well, that's the weird part.  In Linux I have my gpt partition, swap, root, and unallocated.   But windows installer sees an extra 0byte partition at the beginning.
<escott> savid, is this an efi system? i notice you dont have a grub_bios partition
<escott> savid, and what type is the 0byte partition
<Ronin10101> how would i find my ipod(external hard drive) uuid
<escott> Ronin10101, sudo blkid
<Ronin10101> thanks
<Ronin10101> grub doesnt recognize sudo or blkid is there a command i can use from grub
<fgera> escott, I've rebooted but still can't open the file
<newer> how to install fvwm
<newer> ?
<escott> fgera, what file? sorry dont remember this conversation
<savid> escott,  well, that's another thing I'm not sure of.   I had Ubuntu installed normally (bios),  but had an empty fat partition in front in case i needed it later.  I then installed windows,  but in order to recover grub, I learned I had to set up that first partition as bios_grub
<fgera> escott, nvidia driver
<fgera> escott, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<savid> escott, but now windows partition won't show up again so I'm trying to install it again
<escott> fgera, im not sure i was talking to you earlier. i think it was someone else. generally i would not recommend installing through anything but jockey
<savid> (Sorry, typing is slow on a tablet)
<roasted_> Anybody out there using system-config-samba to manage Samba shares? It seems to be crashing on me on my 11.10 install. No error at all, it just flat out doesn't come up, even with a re-install...
<escott> savid, ok. so you have a bios system. you dont have a efi partition instead you have a bios_grub
<savid> escott, yes it appears so.
<makoy-08> ghost makoy hanku16
<Ronin10101> what command lists all partitions in grub2
<Ronin10101> i cant find it in documentation
<escott> savid, here is how i would recommend setting things up: efi partition beginning at 1mb (yes you aren't efi but this may avoid some issues) 100mb, windows partition (you pick the size), bios_grub, ubuntu
<escott> savid, sorry efi should be 100mb (per spec IIRC)
<savid> escott, so...  I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<escott> savid, actually holdon let me reread the relevant section of the docs
<savid> OK, thx
<berevgia> i have ubuntu 10.04, my wireless only works if i previously execute: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart, if not i get wrong password error. I use wicd. Any idea on how to fix that? i found out about installing an old version of wicd 1.6.
<Troller> at the Set a persistent file size to store changes
<Troller> Can I put as much as I want?
<Troller> i have 3.137gb
<athit> Hi,
<Troller> universal usb installer btw..
<Troller> trying to boot ubuntu from the usb
<fgera> escott, sorry then. I'm trying to get the nvidia driver working. 1- I've tried all the ubuntu drivers. 2- removed all nvidia drivers. 3- removed, reinstalled and re-configured xorg.conf. 4- tried again the "additional drivers" from ubuntu. 5- also run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae. 6- could not open the nvidia driver file directly downloaded from nvidia site
<escott> savid, Overall, hybrid MBRs should be avoided. I've included support for them in GPT fdisk only because certain popular OSes (read: Microsoft Windows, at least through Windows 7) can't boot from GPT disks on BIOS-based computers.
<roasted_> Anybody out there using system-config-samba to manage Samba shares? It seems to be crashing on me on my 11.10 install. No error at all, it just flat out doesn't come up, even with a re-install...
<celthunder> Ronin10101: why would that make it easier
<escott> savid, thats why the windows installer is all confused. it wants to install an efi bootloader, but it cant because you have no efi partition
<savid> escott, here's what windows installer currently shows: http://imgur.com/COFvn
<savid> escort, can I trick it into thinking that my first partition is efi?
<savid> escott *
<mcurran> I have both these processors and I was wondering if I should swap out the x2 220 for the older phenom 9150e, anyone have a suggestion?  http://shop.amd.com/us/All/Compare/Products?SearchFacets=&SearchTerms=x2+250&LowestPrice=&HighestPrice=&SortBy=&id=ADX220OCK22GM&id=HD9150ODJ4BGH
<zhjawe_> hello,my mldonkey disconnected and display "Stopping MLDonkey: mlnetNo process in pidfile '/var/run/mldonkey/mlnet.pid' found running; none killed." when I want to restart server.  when i want to stop mldonkey server
<savid> (Stupid autocorrect)
<escott> savid, its no good you have to go hybrid is my understanding
<ab2tractly> roasted_ the reviews under ubuntu software center suggest installing python-glade2
<savid> escott, what do you mean by hybrid?
<zhjawe_> what reason about the error?
<escott> savid, this means you will have an mbr partition and a gpt partition table. the mbr will look somewhat like the gpt, and windows will boot thinking it is mbr, but ubuntu will see the gpt and do things correctly
<escott> savid, windows will not be able to access anything beyond the 2TB mbr limit
<Analana> Hi boys!
<stercor> I can't start apache.  Something else is listening on port 80.  How do I find out what it is?  #httpd sent me here.
<tazjin> Can I configure a VPN so that it only routes the traffic of certain applications?
<Flannel> stercor: It's probably apache.
<ab2tractly> stercor sudo netstat -tulp
<Analana> Can I install Ubuntu on my mobile phone?
<savid> escott, don't I already have an mbr partition?
<Flannel> stercor: When you install apache with the package manager, it starts automatically.
<stercor> Flannel: ps ax | grep httpd reveals nothing.
<escott> savid, the mbr partition table will look like: 0xEE (gpt partition beginning in sector 2 to protect the gpt structures and the gpt partition) and running up to the beginning of the windows partition. then the windows partition, and then if there is anything after the windows but less than 2TiB that needs another protective partition (or it shows as unallocated)
<Flannel> stercor: you can check with ... try grep apache
<escott> savid, http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html
<Analana> Ubuntu have it edition? For phones?
<aeon-ltd> Analana: android? there may be hope
<zhjawe_> hello,my mldonkey disconnected and display "Stopping MLDonkey: mlnetNo process in pidfile '/var/run/mldonkey/mlnet.pid' found running; none killed." when I want to restart server.
<Analana> no just Nokia
<thetrav> I have ssh access to a desktop which is running a gui, but I don't have keyboard & monitor attached.  How do I set up desktop sharing for that gui session via the console?
<escott> savid, you may have some kind of mbr but its out of sync with the proper gpt partition table
<savid> escott, not sure where I would see "0xEE"...
<aeon-ltd> Analana: probably not without huge amounts of hacking, unless this is a tablet type phone
<stercor> Flannel: That's what it is... Thankd@
<escott> savid, you would see it in gdisk
<Flannel> stercor: check with "service status apache"
<stercor> /d@/s!/
<savid> ugh.  when did partitioning get so complicated.  it used to be so simple.
<Flannel> stercor: er, I guess it's probably apache2.
<savid> escott, not sure what gdisk is.  i generally use gparted.
<escott> savid, welcome to the hell that is the mbr/gpt and bios/efi transition
<savid> escott, it is a fresh hell.
<Analana> Ubuntu have phone edition now?
<aeon-ltd> Analana: why anyway? you would need something close 1ghz to get even a remotely tolerable experience, unless you want linux in general
<escott> savid, so lets just lay out how we want to do it, and then i can leave you with some instructions to implement
<escott> savid, i need to know how big the disk is and how much space you want to allocate to windows/ubuntu
<savid> escott, ok.  it's a 750GB disk.  I want roughly equal space for ubuntu/windows.
<ab2tractly> they are coming out with a ubuntu/android phone
<Analana> Ubuntu have low edition. Who will fast work on phones?
<escott> savid, in that case why are you using gpt?
<savid> escott, I thought I had no choice :-P
<escott> savid, its less than 2TiB you can and should use mbr
<savid> escott,  so how do I *not* use GPT
<savid> escott, when I originally partitioned the drive I just used gparted.
<jnockels> Hi, is this the right channel to be in to ask for help with ubuntu? I have done something stupid and cant fix it
<chromaticwt> is there a command to report bugs?
<escott> savid, boot the livecd, install gdisk, then use gdisk to create a hybrid and tell it you want to save all partitions except the grub_bios partition. then delete the gpt partition that will switch you to pure mbr. at that point you can do a grub-install
<chromaticwt> I'm testing 12.04
<TuneChi> If i try installing ubuntu from pc and not from a disc will it work?
<escott> savid, which will put grub in the mbr instead of in the grub_bios and you shouldn't lose any data
<Analana> Hi all! My name is Ana and i like ...
<escott> !precise | chromaticwt
<ubottu> chromaticwt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<fgera> escott, I've rebooted. not sure if you answred me last time. could you retype it if you did?
<savid> escott, and "use gdisk to create a hybrid" is straight-forward?  not sure exactly what that entails, unless you're talking about just selecting an option called "hybrid" somewhere...
<Analana> Hi all! My name is Ana and i like ...
<escott> savid, this is assuming you have a bios system (so make sure thats correct)
<escott> fgera, im sorry but im not the person who was/is helping you with nvidia
<Analana> escott,?
<fgera> escott, your great anyway. :) thanks
<savid> escott, it's a macbook pro, if that tells you anything   :-P
<Analana> np
<escott> savid, ohhh then it is efi
<savid> escott,  yeah but I don't think I installed ubuntu in EFI mode
<escott> savid, are you using bootcamp? or did you remove osx
<Analana> escott, you is nerd?
<savid> escott, removed OSX.  it broke after I installed ubuntu but I didn't need it.
<Analana> escott, Do you have a girlfriend?
<savid> escott, I eventually wiped the whole drive and started fresh
<TuneChi> Ubuntu does not want to install on my pc it says connot locate disc image files. Why?
<roasted_> yay. fixed samba gui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869247&highlight=samba+gui
<Analana> escott, or she have you?
<bazhang> !ot | Analana
<ubottu> Analana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> savid, i would imagine you are better off using OSX and bootcamp
<chiques_> anyone have an idea why when I install Compiz Fusion my desktop goes to crap? I loose my 11.10 menu and all I see is my wall paper and some standard window menu
<Analana> oh ok
<Analana> i have question
<Analana> Hi all! My name is Ana and i like ...
<Analana> oops
<escott> savid, while people (like you) have successfully gotten ubuntu to boot on efi macs, im not sure if thats true of windows
<savid> escott, I'm just using the mac bootloader.  it's been working well enough for now
<bazhang> Analana, this is NOT the chat channel
<Analana> HEEEEELP!!!????
<Analana> how no?
<Analana> we all chatting here...
<bazhang> Analana, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat. this channel is ubuntu support only
<insmod> <chiques_>just a guess but i oesn't have write permission just del the .dot files and relogin
<TuneChi> What should i do?
<escott> savid, I would think the best thing to do is go ahead and use a small amount of space 10gb or so to install OSX and then setup bootcamp to boot everything else
<Analana> bazhang, We can go private ...
<chiques_> insmod, Where are the .dot files? In my home folder?
<prajosh> I have some wifi related questions
<bazhang> Analana, ---->  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<savid> escott, unfortunately my macbook didn't come with physical install media.  I think I have to go buy it now.
<escott> savid, that way you will have OSX to rescue the system/update firmware/etc with whatever support apple provides
<Analana> But i have question here
<prajosh> my wifi card doesnot connect to hidden network
<Analana> About Ubuntu
<escott> savid, borrow it from somebody. you already paid for it when you bought the system
<insmod> <chiques_>that means hidden files use midnight commante or slocate etc
<szal> Analana: then ask & stick to the topic
<savid> yeah, I guess I'd have had to do that eventually.   this thing has been a pain in my rear, wishing I'd stuck w/ a pc.  I just liked that sexy macbook hardware ;-)
<chiques_> insmod, I know how to show hidden files but I don't see anything labeled ".dot" in my /home folder
<savid> I just wish I could make it simple like back in the old days :-P
<escott> savid, its just a big can of worms because osx while being efi is not fully compliant with the efi spec (see mathew garretts blog)
<Analana> Can i install Ubuntu on my mobile vibrator?
<mosno> what's with the deja dup notification on gnome shell? it's unreadable
<escott> savid, and then windows support for efi is very limited and new. you can ask around/check online, maybe you can get windows to boot efi directly
<insmod> <chiques_> i ment dot as in hidden look in .gconf .Gnome2 etc ell just get rid of them all then login
<icedtea> lol
<icedtea> another troll bites the dust
<escott> savid, i did find one blog saying they were able to get windows 7 to boot directly on apple efi, so it might be possible, but it sounds like you have some weird setup going on where maybe you tried to use bootcamp to install ubuntu (ie why do you have a grub_bios partition)
<savid> escott,  I don't think I ever used bootcamp for anything
<escott> savid, so what grub did you end up installing? because if you had a true efi boot you would have had to have installed grub-efi. and you would not have a grub_bios partition
<savid> escott,  I just used the ubuntu installer to repartition the drive.   I don't think I ever was able to do a true EFI boot.   At one point someone told me to make a fat32 partition for EFI, and that ubuntu would automatically use that for EFI boot, but it never did.  so I ended up with that partition just being empty up front.
<savid> escott, when I installed windows,  I had to recover grub,  and grub wouldn't let me install unless I had a grub_boot partition.
<escott> savid, so thats the efi partition which is required as part of the efi spec, but osx doesn't use it the way the spec says its supposed to use it
<savid> so that's what I used my empty fat32 partition for.
<savid> escott, but I don't even use OSX any more, so it shouldn't matter, right?
<escott> savid, and you would have to install the efi version of grub which would put all its files in that fat partition. you have something else going on (i dont know what exactly) my guess is that you have a bios grub installed somewhere?? and the osx efi implementation is noticing that and doing the bootcamp bios emulation for you to chainload grub
<Jordan_U> escott: savid: With intel macs it's recommended that you *not* boot via EFI.
<Troller> can anyone help me? I wanna install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<axisys> i am faling to login to my desktop . after I put my password it returns me back to login.. using ubuntu 11.10 64bit with default unity
<Troller> but im totally linux begginer
<escott> savid, so my guess is that you are using bootcamp without knowing it, but i dont know for sure. long and short if you just install osx, and use bootcamp you can boot both windows and ubuntu without much difficulty
<savid> escott, but again, I don't have osx nor have I used bootcamp
<axisys> any suggestion how to reset ?
<Troller> can someone point me in the right direction?
<savid> escott, unless I'm misunderstanding what bootcamp is
<escott> savid, bootcamp is just a bios emulation layer implemented in efi together with a nice gui in the osx system
<szal> !nvidia | Troller
<ubottu> Troller: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Fyodorovna> axisys, this a fresh install and or  is the password not working
<Troller> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<escott> savid, so it makes your efi system look like a nice normal mbr pc_bios system which can boot windows easily
<axisys> Fyodorovna: password works on F1 window.. this is not fresh install
<savid> escott, if it's worth anything, this is how parted sees my partition scheme:   http://dpaste.com/711745/
<axisys> Fyodorovna: in other ttys that is..e.g Alt+Ctl+F1
<escott> savid, and my guess is that the gui in osx is just a luxury and that somehow you got the bootcamp drivers to automatically detect the mbr stuff and boot that way
<axisys> i think i need to reset the unity ?
<axisys> Fyodorovna: ^
<Jordan_U> savid: What problem are you having exactly?
<Fyodorovna> axisys, you can't boot to the desktop from the tty or a recovery kernel?
<savid> escott, I'm just not sure how I would have used bootcamp for anything when I completely nuked OSX
<axisys> Fyodorovna: i can login fine from non gui terminals
<Fyodorovna> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<savid> Jordan_U,  I'm trying to get windows installed on here after having installed ubuntu.   It's a long story,  I'll try and rehash it for you if you're willing to help :)
<escott> savid, thats assuming that bootcamp needs the osx stuff to work. if i were implementing bootcamp i would just have an efi driver that scans the partition table and enables bios emulation for anything that is not OSX
<axisys> Fyodorovna: that was for me?
<escott> savid, and if thats how apple implemented it then you are using bootcamp, you just dont know it
<savid> escott, so is the thing that pops up when I hold down the option key during boot what you're referring to as bootcamp?  I thought that was something different...  At least, I had read that was different.
<Jordan_U> savid: escott: I gernally consider "Boot Camp" to be the set of utilities in OSX which resizes partitions, creates an ugly "hybrid" mbr, and a Windows driver CD. There is also the BIOS implementation which is separate. I don't know what's officially considered "Boot Camp" by Apple, but those are two very different things.
<Fyodorovna> axisys, this is not a real strong area for me, you might give some background on what has led you to this for the channels helpers.
<Troller> szal:  so easy man
<Troller> thanks a lot
<savid> I'm SO confused.
<Troller> its downloading the stuff
<Troller> :)
<escott> savid, in any case you will not be able to boot windows with the current layout, because you dont have an efi partition. you could shrink the bios_grub (it can be as small as 1mb) and make the newely freed space into efi partition and maybe that would make windows happy
<Meikat> I'm having a bit of an issue with sound on my HP mini 1010nr.  I've been using Ubuntu on it for nearly a year.  This install of 10.10 is probably 5 months old and has worked flawlessly until last night.  The headphone jack (it's a single 3.5 jack that handles line in and line out) is no longer working for output, only input.  However, when I plug something in (mouse, headphones, or headset) the speakers disable, so I can't hear anythi
<Meikat> *mouse = mic
<savid> escott, how do I make windows "think" that the new partition is an EFI partition?  Is there a special flag for EFI?
<axisys> my laptop went down since there was no power. when power came back, I can login fine to non gui ttys.. but not unity/gnome.. the default desktop environment.. which is tty7 for me
<escott> Jordan_U, ok so it does use a hybrid. fun. im just thinking in terms of the bootloader and the bios emulation. i think savid is using that without knowing it
<Jordan_U> escott: That is incorrect. An EFI System Partition will not help savid boot Windows in any way. Windows doesn't support Apple's EFI.
<axisys> how do I reset the unity.. should I remove the .gnome2 ?
<savid> hah, yeah, I'm doing a lot of stuff without knowing what I'm doing.   I
<axisys> and .gconf ?
<escott> Jordan_U, I saw some bloggers saying they had done it. i've been recommending that savid reinstall osx and use bootcamp directly
<Jordan_U> escott: Savid is definitely using Apple's BIOS impletementation to boot Ubuntu. And that's the best way to go.
<iriwbo> How can I check which package is being used for playing flash content in web browsers?
<savid> Jordan_U,  is there a way I could install windows and then use GRUB to boot windows?
<axisys> in the past there used to be a gnome-cleanup like tool to fix this
<escott> savid, the problem you have is that your disk is gpt and must be gpt because you system is efi
<escott> savid, but you want to do a bios boot for windows, and windows does not support bios/gpt boots
<Jordan_U> escott: No, savid's disk does not need to use GPT.
<savid> escott,  so EFI is a hardware thing?
<escott> Jordan_U, if he doesnt want OSX he can dump the gpt entirely?
<Jordan_U> escott: Correct. That is what I was going to recommend for Windows compatability.
<savid> ...which probably means I'd have to reinstall ubuntu.
<escott> Jordan_U, ok wouldn't have thought that was safe. but ill leave him to you then. crazy hardware
<Troller> so with ubuntu i cant access my windows 7 folder?
<Troller> because its ntfs?
<escott> Troller, you should be able to. make sure ntfs-3g is installed
<Troller> also what game could i install to test out my gpu?
<Troller> that is a rather recent game
<savid> Jordan_U,  is it possible to do what you're saying without having to start from scratch?
<Troller> with cool graphics and physics...
<Troller> escott:  thanks
<Jordan_U> savid: Do you have all important data backed up? There is a low risk of data loss when converting GPT to msdos, but you should have important files backed up anyway :)
<Troller> now i gotta figure out how to navigate in explorer here
<Troller> haha
<Jordan_U> savid: Yes.
<savid> Jordan_U, this is my current layout: http://dpaste.com/711745/
<savid> Jordan_U, yes, I have important stuff backed up.
<funky_c> Hey everyone - just loaded up the latest ubuntu for a server and noticed accounts-daemon was taking up ~100 Mb of memory. Anyone know what that is / if I need it? Not finding useful info on the net.
<Troller> anyone recommend me some games??
<Troller> i wanna test my gpu
<Troller> with nvidia drive
<Jordan_U> savid: Then I would recommend that you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, delete the BIOS Boot Partition (labeled bios_grub), convert to an msdos parititon table, re-install grub to test that Ubuntu still boots, resize your Ubuntu partition to make room for Windows, install Windows, then re-install grub again (as the Windows install will have clobbered it).
<savid> Jordan_U, ok, how do I convert to an msdos partition table?  does gparted have an option for that?
<Jordan_U> savid: GParted does not, but gdisk (GPT Fdisk) does.
<savid> Ah, ok.
<annath> Is there any way in Ubuntu (11.10 with nvidia graphics and drivers installed) to make multiple monitors work more smoothly? At present if I connect to a second monitor I have to manually go to the nvidia settings and set it to twinview, and I have to remember to disable when done(if I just unplug it, Ubuntu doesn't seem to know it's gone and allows me to lose stuff by placing it on the second screen)? If I try to use the Dis
<annath> plays settings dialog it doesn't even detect that I have a second monitor plugged in.
<savid> Jordan_U, Ok, thanks.  I'll try that tomorrow I guess.  getting to late to dive into it more tonight.
<savid> escott, Jordan_U,  thanks a bunch for the help.  much appreciated.
<funky_c> Anyone know if i can get rid of accounts-daemon on my web server box (Oneric)?
<Jordan_U> savid: OK. The important documentation is http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Meikat> Is there a way to view, and undo, rollback, or uninstall recent updates in ubuntu 10.4?  I'm having a sound issue since an update the other night, and I can't figure it out or find any info on it.
<savid> cool.  thank you.
<Jordan_U> savid: You're welcome.
<annath> Oh and if it makes a difference I am using gnome shell and not unity
<Troller> is unigine engine benchmark
<Troller> a good software for me to test my gpu?
<Troller> on ubuntu
<Troller> anyone have a better recomendation?
<treshoem> I am connecting to a freenx server that did not shutdown gracefully, The connection keeps terminating. Any idea what file I should delete to restore my session?
<makoy> what's your gpu Troller?
<Troller> makoy:  its a gtx 570
<makoy> @Troller not really sure but as far as i know you can use the CUDA benchmarks
<Troller> makoy:  k thanks
<makoy> @troller :D
<funky_c> Anyone know a good place to find out about the services running on my ubuntu box?
<Aucun> You mean the processes?
<CFHowlett> funky_c   ps -x
<funky_c> CFHowlett: Sorry, meant more generally. There's a service running and I want to ditch it. Don't know what it does.
<funky_c> It's called "accounts-daemon" -- it's taking up ~100 mb of ram on my economy server.
<CFHowlett> funky_c   kill by PID usually works ...
<funky_c> C
<axisys> Fyodorovna: it is fixed.. rvm broke my profile and /etc/profile .. i found out from .xsession-errors file
<hammommah> /{username}:{password}@192.168.1.50/hammo\040wine /home/hammo/sambashares/wine, uid=1000, gid=117 0 0 how do i get this to work in fstab?
<funky_c> CFHowlett: Totally. But I want to make sure I'm not killing anything important.
<CFHowlett> funky_c   wait 1 I saved a process identifier somewhere ...
<CFHowlett> see http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<CFHowlett> not quite what you described I guess
<funky_c> CFHowlett: Thanks though. Have any other ideas?
<cancer> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Sound drivers?
<plouffe> Where can you see what services are started at boot?
<Fyodorovna> axisys, cool, glad you fihured it out. :)
<Fyodorovna> figured*
<CFHowlett> Troller   see http://www.gromacs.org/Downloads/Installation_Instructions/GPUs
<Troller> CFHowlett:  thanks man
<Troller> i just installed nvidia drivers
<Troller> and i gotta reboot now
<santoshfamily> <dr_willis> u were right that i shoul be thinking of installing .tar.gz not the requirement !
<Troller> how do i do it?
<CFHowlett> Troller   sudo reboot
<Troller> CFHowlett:  thanks!
<Troller> brb, I hope..
<Troller> hehe
<mi3> Hello!
<CFHowlett> mi3   greetings
<plouffe> funky_c, does this help https://anonir.wordpress.com/2010/08/09/ubuntu-lucid-disable-services-from-starting-during-boot/ ?
<mi3> I would like to add an animation to the my background such that the animation is on top of that background, it should not replace my background, also, I should be able to move that animation anywhere on my desktop, any suggestions?
<CFHowlett> mi3   you mean like an applet?
<mi3> sort of CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> unity applet?
<iriwbo> How can I check which package is being used for playing flash content in web browsers?
<Jordan_U> mi3: What is your end goal? What would this animation actually be?
<SiriHack> this server have a hostserv ?
<funky_c> plouffe: It does. I guess I want to know whether or not permanently stopping "accounts-daemon" is an okay thing to do.
<funky_c> Like, what service am I giving up?
<mi3> Jordan_U I have created animations from cod mw3 [by taking snapshots and I have resized the animation to size 500x381 pixels
<CFHowlett> mi3   never done it, but I'd suggest you build the image and research how you can add it to unity.
<bazhang> SiriHack, ircd questions on #freenode please
<SiriHack> ahh, one track mine thing
<mi3> CFHowlett I am an old timer[sort of] I dont use unity I use gnome classic with no effects, however I can start compiz if someone tells me to
<SiriHack> gotcha
<cancer> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Sound drivers?
<CFHowlett> mi3   even better.  Check the gnome applet source codes ... "fish" or "eyes" maybe...
<Troller> lol
<Troller> installed the drivers
<Troller> and now ubunto wont boot anymore
<Troller> anyone ever seen this happen?
<mi3> ohh I dont know how to use those source codes[ actually i dont know how to compile] CFHowlett can you give me some details into it?
<CFHowlett> mi3 okay, do the animation, ask @ gnome.org or #gnome
<metaspike> mi3, it's usually open a terminal in the source directory, ./configure && make
<plouffe> funky_c, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/cvs/postlfs/accountsservice.html
<mi3> CFHowlett the animation  is ready, the gnome channel is on this server?
<CFHowlett> mi3   wait one ...
<cancer> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Sound drivers?
<funky_c> plouffe: Read something like that, but I'm not smart enough to understand the description. ;) You get a gist of what that means / how it's used by Ubuntu?
<funky_c> plouffe: Thanks, btw.
<CFHowlett> mi3 #gnome is on freenode
<mi3> metaspike I know that atleast but there are many dependencies [which i get tired installing them] so I am used to downloading deb files from trusted sources
<mi3> CFHowlett, irc.freenode.net or chat.freenode.net?
<cancer> CFHowlett: How to install Sound drivers?
<CFHowlett> mi3  either I would think...
<metaspike> cancer, sound drivers? you sure? try alsamixer, F6 - look for your soundcard or something like: dmesg | grep sound - in terminal
<saju_m> getting error while installing python-xen-3.3 : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<mi3> ok and what is the port number?6607? CFHowlett?
<saju_m> have any way to fix this ?
<CFHowlett> cancer never had a problem with mine so can't really help.  sorry.
<mi3> which port CFHowlett?
<CFHowlett> mi3 looking in teh header now....
<vn> if I'm setting a software RAID on a Linux install, where do I specify my mount points, on the RAID md# devices or the sdX# devices?
<mi3> hey wait i got it its in the network list itself[i use xchat] although the channel name is not mentioned, let me add to it CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> mi3  alright...
<saju_m> have any way to fix this ?
<mi3> ok I logged in thanks CFHowlett
<saju_m> getting error while installing python-xen-3.3 : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<metaspike> saju_m, if you're running experiemntal, this happens, you can use a proper dpkg system like aptitude and install with - sudo aptitude install python-xen - then go through the avaliable options to hold your current version of python or preform various other forms of dark majick
<CFHowlett> mi3 have fun / be safe
<mi3> thanks for the advice, Colonel
<mi3> hehe
<metaspike> vn don't know? are you using the alternate installer?
<cancer_> metaspike:
<vn> metaspike: no, server one
<dr_willis> the server cd uses the alt. installer. the text based ibstallee. i belive
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   correct
<santoshfamily> during update , in one release it is written " Network isn't available " . Why this is occuring ?
<metaspike> vn, seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<vn> metaspike: I'm on it, thx :)
<cancer_> metaspike: i used those commands in terminal(Kubuntu), i don't understand what to do?
<mi3> hey guys, is a computer, whose uptime is less than 24 hours, really , can be called a server?
<BuckyBall> mi3, that would depend on what it is employed to do. Does it have a monitor?
<dr_willis> a server   serves... uptime doesnt matter
<cancer_> Please Help.
<CFHowlett> dr_willis   plaque worthy statement you made "A server - serves."
<mi3> BuckyBall, i am just asking, I dont really have a server.
<BuckyBall> As dr-willis says, if it serves, it's a server, regardless of whether you switch it off every night ...
<mi3> ohh thanks
<vn> metaspike: nice, that's exactly what I needed
<metaspike>  cancer, enter  'alsamixer' into termina > accessories,  if it retuns an 80's looking audio mixer with big, rasta bars your good to go, left right up down, play some music. otherwise, enter " dmesg | grep sound" to the terminal, and paste the output to pastebin.com or similar and link here so we can have a look :)
<metaspike> accesories* > terminal  ^_^
<BuckyBall> By the way, hi all! First time on here and first time I've used IRC in years. Just set up Chatzilla in Firefox and just like the old days. MIRC on a Mac ... ;)
<mi3> hmm
<Fyodorovna> BuckyBall, your nic is familiar from the irc must have been another channel.
<Troller> BLACK screen on boot
<Troller> computer apparently frozen
<Troller> what can i do?!
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<venon> hey how i install windowss paralel ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> venon, you have an unallocated area?
<venon> Fyodorovna i dont hink virtual box
<venon> *think
<Fyodorovna> venon, you want it on the main HD or vitual?
<Fyodorovna> virtual*
<dr_willis> i think we need a clearer question
<venon> on hd
<dearpx> hello =)
<Fyodorovna> venon, do you have a are for it that does not have a partition or a NTFS partition already?
<Fyodorovna> area*
<venon> Fyodorovna Thats the problem
<venon> just ubuntu ext4
<colinjohn> could someone help me figure out why my CUPS stops working after its been running for about 10 minutes? "printing" window gives me the error including the words "server-error-service-unavailable". or might this be a better forum question? the problem has not been terrible but it is annoying
<Fyodorovna> venon, can you take a screen shot of the HD with gparted and put it in imagebin and post the url?
<venon_> so ?
<cancer_> metaspike: there appears a mixer with "alsamixer". i used up,down,left&right keys to adjust.... but still no effect. the other command won't show anything .
<metaspike> in alsamixer push f6
<Fyodorovna> venon, if you can give us a screen shot it will cut down the questions here that really are not being answered.
<metaspike> incase your card is secondary (it happens)
<cancer_> metaspike: i did. F6 and it bring up mixer properties
<venon_> ok so now i go off
<venon_> later
<cancer_> metaspike: i used directional keys ..... nothing happen after adustment of bars while i played some Audio file
<peepsalot> how can i force a package install ignoring broken dependencies?
<metaspike> cancer_, so does it have your soundcards name? ps. M to unmute.
<scientes> when will systemd be packaged?
<scientes> after 12.04?
<metaspike> peep from the repository?
<parapan> init: unable to spawn plymouth main process / unable to spawn hwclock main process .....does someone have any clue what's with those errors ? is there a HDD failure ???
<metaspike> peepsalot, apt-get --ignore-missing *packagename*
<metaspike> peepsalot, apt-get --ignore-missing install *packagename*     - rather
<cancer_> metaspike: their is MM written under some bars and other have 00 under them. What does it means?
<metaspike> MM   means mute, 00 means, unmute... for left and right channels respectively.
<cancer_> metaspike: ok i did them all 00. thanks. now testing audio again.
<cancer_> metaspike: Card: Intel ICH5
<cancer_> metaspike: Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B
<icedtea> is there a launchpad channel?
<CFHowlett> parapan the error msg referenced your hardware clock, not HDD.
<MrHarptastic> Hey guys
<CFHowlett> MrHarptastic greetings
<parapan> CFHowlett:
<metaspike> cancer_, the chipset is well supported, but apparently there are some quircks read: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/AD1981B
<MrHarptastic> Is it ok to post a link I found? It revolves around compilation issues for users new to linux based systems?
<MrHarptastic> Thought it could be of some help
<CFHowlett> MrHarptastic sure
<MrHarptastic> http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/troubleshooting-configure-make-and-make-install-tutorial
<CFHowlett> MrHarptastic and who is that for?
<MrHarptastic> I've seen a few asking for this kind of stuff today. I'm just a little late. Thought there might be some sleepers not asking the right questions..
<MrHarptastic> know what I mean
<parapan> CFHowlett: there are multiple reasons ....laptop is DELL I run the self test and on the HDD it gives me DTS Short test failed - error code 2000-0146 which also indicates something related with the HDD...also, I've reinstalled the system twice in the last days and after last update from the apt-get the OS is broken ...
<CFHowlett> CFHowlett time to buy a new HDD then?
<cancer> metaspike: still no help
<Defuera> Hey, i need a designer or illustratori
<CFHowlett> parapan sorry mistype.  anyway, fix hardware THEN fix software
<Defuera> Is theres some?
<CFHowlett> Defuera state what you need done.
<cancer> metaspike: changed MM to 00, nothing comes up with dmesg | grep sound. and there is no sound
<Defuera> We are a team of android devs, working on a game
<metaspike> MrHarptastic, not a bad tutorial, thanks for sharding. cancer, the page says keyboard multimedia volume controls may be independant. unfortunately there are just so many variables with this. try a simple restart, maybe some thing is hogging the audio, maybe pulseaudio is screwd, "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio" likewise maybe you need to fix pulseaudio instead "sudo apt-get --reinstall install pulseaudio" - thats all from me good luck :(
<cancer> CFHowlett: can you please tell me how can i change theme of newly installed (Kubuntu) please, bcoz i hangs coz of it's visual effects i think and reason maybe coz there are no graphic drivers installed.
<MrHarptastic> YW meta
<BuckyBall> cancer, have you checked 'Additional Drivers'? (Could be 'Hardware Drivers' depending on release. You need to get online and get updates then check in there ...
<Defuera> Its going to be finished pretty soon, but we don't have any anymation, cause our designer is a jerk..)
<santoshfamily> during update , in one release it is written " Network isn't available " . Why this is occuring ?
<CFHowlett> cancer yeah that might do it.  I don't run kubuntu often enough to know the answer offhand.  In ubuntu, I've had to turn off the system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<Biohazard> hello anyone on that can help me
<metaspike> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cancer> metaspike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869463/
<Defuera> (CFHowlet), are u a designer?
<metaspike> Defuerai know how to bang variables together in java, does that help? :)
<bazhang> Defuera, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<CFHowlett> !paste>cfhowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett, please see my private message
<Fyodorovna> !ot | Defuera
<ubottu> Defuera: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BuckyBall> Defuera, please state exactly what you want a designer/illustrator/animator to do then anyone capable will reply ...
<Biohazard> i was told that i could have 3 partition on my server and assign user to a partition.....try to setup rutorrent so me and my friends can uses it
<BuckyBall> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Makoy__> off topic -_-
<cancer> metaspike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869463/
<icedtea> anyone host anything on launchpad? can I allow users to download a tar.gz with the configure script?
<Defuera> Ok, i'm sorry, i shouldn't ask here, just donno any designe
<CFHowlett> parapan I checked your error on dell.  see here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/869466/
<tripleb> hello. I am on my macbook. I am booted up on an Ubuntu liveCD and "I dont have permission" to read my drive. How can I sign in.
<metaspike> yeah i see it, well. you can try. sudo apt-get -f purge pulseaudio && reboot   - meh
<tripleb> I want to transfer stuffff to my ubuntu USB hard drive. (the macbook has a 72GB HD only)
<metaspike> right now, i think pulseaudio is just one more thing to go wrong for you so get rid of it.
<CFHowlett> Defuera lots of designers in the ubuntustudio and ubuntu multimedia forums
<parapan> CFHowlett: I was doing the same on the user reports side ...it seems the HDD is gone little by little ....
<Defuera> Thx, no bothering u anymore untill my ubuntu works fine)
<Biohazard> how can i assign a user to a partiton
<BuckyBall> Defuera lots of designers in the ubuntustudio and ubuntu multimedia forums. +1. They would be the places to go .. ;)
<cancer> metaspike: i'll be back after restart. then i'll ask for how to get rid of mentioned item.:)
<parapan> choupydance: and it is the second Samsung HDD which is failing on me in the last 2 years ...:(
<metaspike> tripleb, depends what filesystem the drive uses. chances are you will need  'sudo apt-get install xfsprogs' - check with gparted or such
<CFHowlett> parapan right.  they do go bad.  be selective in replacing it - OEM if possible.
<cancer> buckyball: when i move mouse on any tab that is minimized it brings up little box, i want to disable that. i am new in kubuntu. i reached to style -system settings. please help in this case.
<parapan> CFHowlett: the original one was from Seagate ...but to small 200 Gb that's why I went for Samsung which has at that time 500 Gb .....now I only hope I can save all my datas from the bad hdd
<metaspike> Biohazard, you mean grant a user permissions to use a partion?  sudo chown -hR biohazard:biohazard /media/mountpoint - be careful with chown though, or just use gnome- right click mount point> permission bleh.
<Guest50021> ?
<Guest50021> why
<Guest50021> i can not change my nickname
<geirha> Guest50021: Ask #freenode for help with that.
<Guest50021> yes,sir!
<freezer> good morning
<Guest50021> hi!
<Guest50021> how are you?
<cancer> geirha: what we call menu bar of kubuntu like in windows
<CFHowlett> freezer  greetings
<freezer> Guest50021, fine and you?
<Guest50021> yes!!
<Guest50021> fine!!
<freezer> great!!
<Guest50021> thanks!
<cancer> freezer: what we call menu bar of kubuntu like in windows.
<cancer> freezer: when i move mouse on any tab that is minimized it brings up little box, i want to disable that. i am new in kubuntu. i reached to style -system settings. please help in this case.
<freezer> cancer, never used KDE extensively, sorry
<Guest50021> what is your Favorite desktop?
<freezer> not sure
<freezer> Unity seems interesting
<freezer> been using gnome2 for a long time
<freezer> gnome3 is nice too
<Guest50021> i agree
<Guest50021> what time is it now in your country?
<metaspike> xmonad :)
<bazhang> !ot | Guest50021 freezer
<ubottu> Guest50021 freezer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest50021> sir,yes sir!
<Guest50021> suso apt-get update
<Guest50021> sudo
<Troller> is ubuntu mem test good?
<Fyodorovna> Troller, woks fine.
<Fyodorovna> works*
<cancer> metaspike: still no sound?
<athit> Hi,
<Troller> Fyodorovna is it a stand alone test?
<Troller> a guy just told me: <wbs_> Troller, run a stand alone test.  Otherwise, you will just fool yourself.  It is easy to download the ISO and burn a disk.  Or put on a usb stick and boot that.
<Troller> when i said i was thinking about ubuntu mem test
<Troller> he is recommending mem ttest 86
<Fyodorovna> Troller, using the live cd is the only one I know of that one is.
<Troller> Fyodorovna k thanks
<Fyodorovna> Troller, the test is run from the first gui seen on the live cd tapp the shift when booting it to make sure that gui shows.
<Fyodorovna> tap repeatedly or hold down the shift, Troller  no problem.
<pnorman> I'm looking to install the google web font font collection and was looking for a PPA with no success. Is there a way to do it, and keep it up to date?
<BlueWolf> Hello :D
<Troller> :D
<Gallomimia> just did update on my server. what does this mean?
<Gallomimia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869492/
<Fyodorovna> pnorman, I found this check it closely and use at your own risk. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/automatically-install-all-google-web.html
<pnorman> Fyodorovna: The problem is keeping them up to date
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> the ubuntu 11.10  on my laptop requires almost 3 minutes to connect to a wireless network
<snow_usa> could anyone give me a hint where to look at ?
<Justin`> can anyone please link me to the default /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Fyodorovna> pnorman, not really a u8buntu support issue though, just a heads up. :)
<Fyodorovna> ubuntu*
<snow_usa> it's on a thinkpad
<parapan> ?
<Gallomimia> can someone tell me what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/869492/
<pnorman> Fyodorovna: No different then looking for any other program
<reesk92> how do i manaully add a application into the applications menu in ubuntu 11.10
<MrHarptastic> oh hostname, how I wish you would do what I tell you.. like a small child....
<Fyodorovna> pnorman, personally I don't care, but this is third party.
<pnorman> So is most software
<Fyodorovna> pnorman, even ppa's are not supported here, but your skull seems rather thick so this is just a waste of time.
<pnorman> !guidelines | Fyodorovna
<ubottu> Fyodorovna: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MrHarptastic> Reesk92: When you install the app it should ask you if you want to add it to the menu. Unless you are compiling. that's a little different
<reesk92> the app has no installer its stand alone
<reesk92> you just etract it and click the app to run it
<MrHarptastic> try dragging it onto the bar?
<dr_willis> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<KM0201> dr_willis: does alacarte still work w/ unity?
<Gallomimia> i need help with some upgrade error
<dr_willis> no idea. i dont saee why it wouldent
<dr_willis>  the .desktop standard is the same
<athit> How to connect Stonegate ipsac vpn.?
<reesk92> no that dosent work in previous versions i could do it though system>preferences>applications now i cant cause the applications window is gone
<MrHarptastic> athit: try this http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cts=1330934865894&ved=0CEcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stonesoft.com%2Fexport%2Fdownload%2Fsg_man_archive%2FStoneGate_VPN_Client_Users_Guide_v5-1.pdf&ei=SXRUT9HnA8z9sQLHmfzvBQ&usg=AFQjCNGwnrUccRXov5F5KXFheUAErYrr0A&sig2=tx1sNWuk2qthhVJFux8Tpw
<dr_willis> you could always make a  proper .desktop file for the app.
<MrHarptastic> pardon the google stuff...lol
<MrHarptastic> PDF for stonegate client user guide
<reesk92> how do i do that
<pasti> THE NEXT THREE DAYS
<dr_willis> every menu app had a matching .desktop file..  ie:    gedit.desktop   copy it, edit it as needed
<dr_willis> alacarte just makes one in the proper dir in the users home
<reesk92> where do i find theese . desktop files
<dr_willis> locate foo.desktop   there literally 100's of them
<karthick87> How to remove all the firefox shortcuts in my desktop via terminal?
<dr_willis> karthick87:  all? how many do you have?
<athit> thank
<MrHarptastic> athit: Was that what you needed?
<karthick87> dr_willis: More than 12
<dr_willis> karthick87:  your user has 12 ff icons on their desktop?
<karthick87> dr_willis: 12 firefox shortcuts for different softwares
<MrHarptastic> hmmm... Cheat engine compilation or Game Conqueror?
<dr_willis> if they are on your desktop look in your Desktop directory
<MrHarptastic> Anyone else use Xchat?
<dr_willis> lots of people use xchat
<MrHarptastic> I meant currently in the room, but I could see how that would apply to that..lol
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrHarptastic> also, that was under the sound of my "voice"
<MrHarptastic> how do you get rid of the (join, quit, and connection info?)
<athit> I can not connect stonegate ipsec vpn .
<athit> How to connect stonegate ipsec vpn from ubuntu client.?
<athit> Help me pls.
<MrHarptastic> athit: Did you look at the link I gave you?
<digitalknight_> hi all
<digitalknight_> i needed some help
<digitalknight_> i am using ubuntu
<digitalknight_> i wanted to ask,
<MrHarptastic> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<digitalknight_> does ubuntu have qt libraries pre installed?
<athit> MrHarptastic : it link for windows client.
<MrHarptastic> O_o my mistake
<MrHarptastic> one sec
<MrHarptastic> athit: Are you behind a firewall?
<athit> I connect from internet.
<ZenMaster> I have text filtering turned off for super user. I try copy'n old youtube code. Tried creating a custom html code for the iframe stuff. I can't get it itt o work. :*(
<m4rcu5> good morning
<m4rcu5> im trying to do a textbook example of ethernet bonding but the box and i seem to have different interpretations of the config, i set 802.3ad the resuld is normal round-robin mode (http://pastebin.com/4f7pYUw5), what am i doing wrong here?
<alkisg> How can I get a list of all packages whose name ends in -ng, from the command line?
<alkisg> (not-installed ones too)
<zdfx> hola !
<alkisg> Ah got it, apt-cache -n search .*-ng$
<zdfx> Hi .
<zdfx> WTF're u ?
<zdfx> i don't know that !
<zdfx> hh
<beatboxhero> Hey guys. How do i kill a process in ubuntu? Skype froze on me and now it wont close
<KM0201> beatboxhero: you can kill a process w/ system monitor
<KM0201> if you want a GUI
<beatboxhero> How do I get to system monitor
<beatboxhero> I was most looking for how to kill it in terminal...just so I know how
<beatboxhero> but I cant complain either way haha
<KM0201> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<allu2> beatboxhero: if you want to kill graphical application i advice using command "xkill"
<beatboxhero> I tried doing that with the PID but nothing happened...Skype is still on my top bar
<KM0201> allu2: as with most things, there's more than one way to skin a cat
<beatboxhero> haha
<KM0201> you can also "killall "programname"
<beatboxhero> did that too...nothing...
<beatboxhero> sorry to be so difficult haha
<allu2> KM0201: yeah but sometimes xkill may be the easiest if you open graphical program without knowing the actuall "name" of the program
<KM0201> allu2: i don't disagree w/ that... just saying, there's usually 10 different ways to do something on Linux.
<allu2> yeap, no denying that :)
<beatboxhero> haha as im learning the hard way
<KM0201> beatboxhero: and you tried to kill it via PID #?  cuz i just did it, and it worked fine
<minixvbox> beatboxhero: if a normal kill doesn't do it, do a kill -9
<beatboxhero> HAHA did that too! like it literally is stuck up there...
<beatboxhero> im so bugged....screw skype haha
<beatboxhero> I even tried to kill it with system monitor. nothing.
<beatboxhero> and I just realized that I have no idea how to use "xkill"
<beatboxhero> that just confused me
<beatboxhero> select with monitor to kill using the #1?
<minixvbox> beatboxhero: just type xkill then click the thing you want to kill
<beatboxhero> it simply shows one x
<beatboxhero> thats all
<beatboxhero> hmm
<beatboxhero> let me try again
<FloodBot1> beatboxhero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beatboxhero> AWESOME!
<KM0201> minixvbox: only thing w/ that though, is he's gotta click the icon in the panel (since i don't think the program is actually open, it's just zombied in the panel)
<KM0201> ah, well, nevermind
<beatboxhero> i thought my interface was going to crash
<beatboxhero> but that worked!
<beatboxhero> thank you guys
<FloodBot1> beatboxhero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minixvbox> !yay | beatboxhero
<ubottu> beatboxhero: Glad you made it! :-)
<allu2> beatboxhero: xkill did the job? :)
<beatboxhero> yeah it did
<beatboxhero> I just didnt know how to use it properly ha
<allu2> :) yeah first time i used it i managed to kill terminal :P
<beatboxhero> the whole consel freaked out for a second but then it came back
<KM0201> lol
<beatboxhero> haha nice
<beatboxhero> any of you guys develop android?
<KM0201> dont even own an android, let alone develop for one.
<KM0201> lol
<minixvbox> beatboxhero: this is just for ubuntu support
<KM0201> i have an old cheap cell phone..lol
<beatboxhero> haha dang you guys are out dated
<Gallomimia> this is irc
<Gallomimia> what were you expecting?
<allu2> :D
<MrHarptastic> true that
<UrB> #android-dev could be more fruitful channel
<beatboxhero> well i was just asking cuz its really difficult to impliment the SDK for android. curious if anyone had done it yet. Oh well ha.
<beatboxhero> LOl @ Gallomimia
<beatboxhero> thanks UrB
<Gallomimia> wtb knowledge. wts humor. http://paste.ubuntu.com/869492/
<MrHarptastic> Is there a way to get the side menu bar on the bottom of the screen? and possibly make the icons smaller without switching to 2d?
<dr_willis> mth
<minixvbox> MrHarptastic: no, the unity bar is fixed
<dr_willis> MrHarptastic:  ccsm tool can change icon size of launcher
<MrHarptastic> ty
<dr_willis> hacks exist to move it down. they can be buggy
<MrHarptastic> Minixvbox: what about this? is it worth trying? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<MrHarptastic> clear
<minixvbox> MrHarptastic: if you are ok with ppas, have fun, might be really buggy (but hey, so is unity)
<MrHarptastic> lol
<minixvbox> MrHarptastic: i use xfce, much more customisable
<dr_willis> 12.04 is a huge step fforwaed
<aBound> dr_willis, I agree.
<elangog> HI
<allu2> Hey, how do i suspend my netbook via commandline?
<elangog> i have single quest?
<minixvbox> elangog: do you mean request?
<elangog> no
<elangog> what is your question?
<minixvbox> elangog: a quest is a mission
<elangog> Through execute 'poweroff'
<monser> when I try to upgrade my ubuntu it says it wants to remove my wine installation.I do not want that.Is there a way to preserve my wine installation and upgrade ubuntu?
<minixvbox> monser: i'm not sure if pinning would work because you're upgrading so you're changing repos
<minixvbox> !pinning | monser
<ubottu> monser: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Flannel> monser: All it's going to do is remove the wine binaries, your programs and things within wine will remain.  Once you've upgraded, just re-install wine.
<Flannel> monser: This is likely due to the fact that you've added a third party repository for wine (such as the winehq one), which needs to be re-added for the new Ubuntu version.
<monser> well I had problems using a windows application with wine.So I had to install specific wine files which I do not remember what they were in order to use windows application with wine.So I do not want anything about wine to be messed up.
<MrHarptastic> Anyone else had trouble with "libnetfilter_queue" with a fresh and most recent version of ubuntu?
<JadedJacob> I have a pentium 4 computer that has no harddrive, can I setup a ubuntu live ISO an external hard drive, install it using USB universal installer?
 * minixvbox is amazed at the amount of people who don't remember but say its important, if it was important wouldn't you remember it?
<JadedJacob> Obvisouly I'll use 'persistent mode'
<monser> when I upgrade ubuntu do network drivers get updated automatically as well?
<zabomber> test
<Guest30415> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<minixvbox> !test | zabomber
<ubottu> zabomber: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Jordan_U> JadedJacob: If you want a real installation, I highly recommend a standard install over a "persistent" Live install.
<zabomber> initersting minivbox
<zabomber> thanks for that
<quee> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<VIPER-II> good day to you all.
<VIPER-II> Welcome to my Raid1 adventures.    (and frustrations)
<JadedJacob> Jordan_U: ok
<VIPER-II> I'm trying to set up a Raid1 with 2 HDDs. I'm using the Intel Storage Manager. What I'm trying to figure out is, I know that I'm supposed to use mdadm. But when i read, it looks like the raid is being set-and-controlled by Ubuntu. But my Mainboard comes with it's own "Intel Storage Manager" which usually creates the Raid1 (mirrored) for me. Anyone here has experience with this?
<KM0201> VIPER-II: i've set up tons of software raids w/ ubuntu, but never anything like that
<VIPER-II> ok. Then forget what i said.
<VIPER-II> I have 2x 2Terabyte of harddisk
<VIPER-II> I'm trying to set up Raid1(Mirrored)
<VIPER-II> Just a simple question.... "HOW?"
<KM0201> ok.
<VIPER-II> My mainboard comes with it's raid-menu in which i can toggle and control which HDDs are in raid or not.
<KM0201> are you doing your install now, or are you trying to add the raid?
<VIPER-II> Doing the Install now.
<Jordan_U> VIPER-II: That's FakeRAID, which you probably don't want.
<Jordan_U> !raid | VIPER-II
<ubottu> VIPER-II: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MrHarptastic> ok. goodnight guys
<MrHarptastic> @@
<KM0201> i've always used software raids
<VIPER-II> KM0201: u got my attention
<KM0201> VIPER-II: are you using the desktop installer, or are you installing ubuntu server?
<VIPER-II> KM0201: oh... you mean that? Sorry. My Ubuntu is already up and running. I'm adding the 2 drives now.
<KM0201> VIPER-II: ah, ok.. i've never added a raid... does your system have a total of 3 drives?
<VIPER-II> I did it before using that motherboard-raid-menu and it worked fine in windows. Used to see just 1 drive on which i dumped files.
<VIPER-II> But now in linux, things are a bit confusing.
<VIPER-II> yep. I have 3 drives.
<VIPER-II> 1 systemdrive and 2 x 2Tb HDDs
<KM0201> yeah, i'm not sure how to add a raid to a current install.
<KM0201> that's kinda how my NAS is set up, 1 system drive, and 2, 1.5's
<VIPER-II> oh
<VIPER-II> ok
<VIPER-II> brrb
<Squarism> is there some replacement for libnotify... i mean a way to redirect notications to something isnt as stupid as a 90-ties app?
<pokuy> hi guys
<pokuy> hello world
<mi3> Hi!
<hoshi411> currently switching from mint to ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hey guys, I have a problem, my xubuntu install has had two horrible crashes now when I've left it alone for a while, it says cannot handle kernel paging request at fffffc along with a load of other stuff
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyone know this issue?
<cancer> No sound Kubuntu (wubi), Any Help?
<Qten> Spoon: tried memtest?
<WhereIsMySpoon> you mean just leave a memtest running?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or what
<WhereIsMySpoon> @Qten
<Qten> yerp
<WhereIsMySpoon> is there a special program for that
<WhereIsMySpoon> or do i have to install one
<jack> WhereIsMySpoon: google is your friend
<WhereIsMySpoon> ive tried google jack
<WhereIsMySpoon> doesnt come up with any (useful) results
<cancer> No sound Kubuntu (wubi), Any Help?
<jack> hrm
<WhereIsMySpoon> or did you mean for the memtest thing?
<Qten> when ya boot up it should be in the list of programs of grub otherwise you can try running it from iso from say http://www.memtest.org/
<jack> yup
<Qten> Spoon: at least then you'll know ya hardware is ok
<Qten> or not =)
<WhereIsMySpoon> Qten, what do i do with this iso
<Qten> Spoon: you can burn it to a cd and run it
<Qten> boot from it rather
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> Well Qten it didnt do this when i had ubuntu 11.04 on it
<jack> WhereIsMySpoon: i'd use an usb-stick
<WhereIsMySpoon> So I don't think its a hardware issue
<cancer> No sound Kubuntu (wubi), Any Help?
<mi3> When I activate lightdm on my ubuntu natty, I get a blue background instead of a transparent one, and there is no mouse pointer, and even the default background that was in gdm is not there, any suggestions on how can I really make it look like the real one?
<minixvbox> cancer: any reason you're using wubi? its meant to be more of a test drive rather than a solution to anything
<almoxarife> minixvbox: wubi is official software, the tangent does not help him
<cancer> minixvbox: yes, i tried Vbox. maybe my Ram or Processor are not good to support it. 786 MB / 2.8 GHz
<VIPER-II> Anyone in here know a bit about "mdadm" ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> jack if i put the iso onto my usb stick will it overwrite everything else?
<cancer> almoxarife: i have installed the software.
<minixvbox> cancer: what about dual-booting?
<mi3> When I activate lightdm on my ubuntu natty, I get a blue background instead of a transparent one, and there is no mouse pointer, and even the default background that was in gdm is not there, any suggestions on how can I really make it look like the real one?
<n2i> Hi all! :D
<cancer> minixvbox: i'm using it via Dual-boot.
<Montuno> Hi there, I am facing a very strange problem with apt/synaptic. on one box I have added a repository (Dell Repository) so I can install dell tools from the command line. The problem is while mainstream packages are downloaded with no problem , dell's ones not (Err http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/latest/  srvadmin-deng 6.5.0-1      Connection failed). More strange, I can connect...
<Montuno> ...successfully to http://linux.dell.com thru any browser and retrieve any file I want. I do not use any proxy. What could that be ?
<minixvbox> cancer: so it has its own partition?
<n2i> Is it available to install Ubuntu using chroo env from an existing system?
<WhereIsMySpoon> whats the point of both using wubi and dual booting
<WhereIsMySpoon> may as well install linux properly
<cancer> minixvbox: yes i made a partition for it.
<minixvbox> cancer: then that is a normal install, not a wubi
<minixvbox> cancer: a wubi install uses a file on the windows partition
<mi3> ??
<pokuy> minixvbox, can i isntall ubuntu 10.4 at acer aspire?
<minixvbox> pokuy: why not?
<cancer> minixvbox: i don't now about that. i run Wubi and it asked for drive & size..... and i showed wubi another partition.... that's all. then now i only can switch to Kubuntu from boot.
<minixvbox> pokuy: what hardware does the acer have?
<pokuy> minixvbox, dual core 2.4 2 g of memory and 500 gb for hard drive
<minixvbox> cancer: if the kubuntu install is inside the ntfs partition (on a pretend harddrive) then it is a wubi
<minixvbox> pokuy: does it use sandy bridge?
<pokuy> what is sandy bridge?
<minixvbox> pokuy: better question: how old is it?
<minixvbox> pokuy: and what graphics card?
<cancer> minixvbox: how i'll now its wubi or normal install
<minixvbox> cancer: boot a livecd and run gparted then tell us how many partitions you see and what filesystems there are
<pokuy> i think this is series 2009 up 256 mb at the dxdiag
<minixvbox> pokuy: 2009, should work fine with 10.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, what does it matter if he has sandy bridge, he has 500gb hdd and 2g of ram, thats more than enough for 10.04
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: sandybridge isn't supported in 10.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> ahh i see
<WhereIsMySpoon> thanks :)
<pokuy> minixvbox, when i try to boot my usb pen drive its blinking the graphics and when i choose one it takes a long time to read
<japro>  identify orionnebel
<japro> argh
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> quick, steal his nick
<WhereIsMySpoon> never do password commands in a channel :p
<minixvbox> japro: best to identify outside channels
<WhereIsMySpoon> ive made that mistake before :D
<minixvbox> pokuy: i've never booted from usb with ubuntu before sorry
<japro> minixvbox, i usually do, but got interrupted by my netbook lagging and then instajoining a channel mid typing
<pokuy> minixvbox, i guess i have to burn this to cd right?
<minixvbox> japro: ah, i never auto-join channels
<minixvbox> pokuy: thats what i do
<pokuy> minixvbox, thanks anyway man
<WhereIsMySpoon> how do i burn an iso to a usb pen drive
<minixvbox> pokuy: no worries :)
<japro> now i have to figure out how to change password /ns help doesn't list a command
<minixvbox> !usb | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<WhereIsMySpoon> japro - ask in '
<WhereIsMySpoon> japro - ask in #freenode for the mto send you a pssword reset
<WhereIsMySpoon> *spelling
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubottu, that isnt what im doing
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> >_>
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: what are you doing?
<WhereIsMySpoon> burning a memtest iso
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: you don't need to, if you have ubuntu installed memtest is available from grub
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> i'll do that then
<WhereIsMySpoon> thanks minixvbox
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: no worries :)
<japro> "/ns set password" does the trick
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, how will i know if there is a problem
<WhereIsMySpoon> it will say "error" or somesuch?
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: i'm not sure sorry, my ram has always been fine
<WhereIsMySpoon> okay
<WhereIsMySpoon> im sure ill figure it out
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, do you know roughly how long a memtest takes?
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: can take quite a while, depends how much ram you have and how thorough you want to test it
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: i mean hours
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> ill run it overnight then
<Montuno> Any hint for the problem I described before ?
<minixvbox> Montuno: what was your issue?
<Montuno> it was; Hi there, I am facing a very strange problem with apt/synaptic. on one box I have added a repository (Dell Repository) so I can install dell tools from the command line. The problem is while mainstream packages are downloaded with no problem , dell's ones not (Err http://linux.dell.com/repo/community/deb/latest/  srvadmin-deng 6.5.0-1      Connection failed). More strange, I can...
<Montuno> ...connect successfully to http://linux.dell.com thru any browser and retrieve any file I want. I do not use any proxy. What could that be ?
<minixvbox> Montuno: oh, i tend to stick just to the official repos, never have trouble then
<Montuno> Yes maybe it's related to Dell's repo but I never have any problem with it so far
<Montuno> It's strange that I can access it thru a broswer but apt-get not
<hammommah> i have quick question. why is 64bit ubuntu called amd64 and 32bit i386??? i have intel 64 bit guessing i use amd64?
<minixvbox> hammommah: yes you use amd64
<theadmin> hammommah: Sure. AMD were the ones who created the 64-bit architecture, that's where the name comes from
<makoy> oh... now i know :)
<michael7824> Hi, can I possibly get some help?
<theadmin> michael7824: Just ask the question
<WhereIsMySpoon> michael, dont ask to ask, just ask
<minixvbox> michael7824: you'd need to tell us the problem first :)
<hammommah> this seems odd to me? plus it would confuse a lot of people. not hard to rename link on dl page :)
<theadmin> hammommah: That's traditional for Linux
<hammommah> lol true that
<michael7824> I am running ubuntu ( VERY NEW TO THIS ) I have a Edimax EW 7728IN wireless card
<michael7824> and it won't show up even though I read it's combatible
<minixvbox> michael7824: i think you mean compatible, unless you are planning on fighting it :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> combatible
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<michael7824> yeah..
<michael7824> besides my obvious mistake in wording
<michael7824> could I get some help?
<michael7824> if it's any help i'm running it on a VirtualBox
<WhereIsMySpoon> michael7824, did you try this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744371
<theadmin> michael7824: VirtualBox has it's own networking devices, what's the host OS?
<andrei> comp
<minixvbox> michael7824: you shouldn't need to use it, vbox should work with the network
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806897 has some tips too with that specific card
<michael7824> WhereIsMySpoon: "- Wireless PCI Adapter Edimax EW-7722IN"
<minixvbox> michael7824: you don't need to install it if you are using ubuntu in vbox
<michael7824> oh what would you recommend me doing then?
<michael7824> because when I do "wlan" or something for some command
<michael7824> it's coming up as nothing
<minixvbox> michael7824: the network should just be working already
<minixvbox> michael7824: it virtualises an eth0 connection, not wireless
<minixvbox> michael7824: you shouldn't need to do anything
<minixvbox> michael7824: launch a browser in the ubuntu vm and you will see it is using your network
<michael7824> minixvbox: pm?
<minixvbox> michael7824: sure, go ahead
<fsancho> Hi all
<fsancho> anybody knows if Intel GMA 3650 is supported?
<fsancho> I'm testing Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 b1. 11.10 loads vesafb and 12.04 doesn't show anything at all
<theadmin> fsancho: Precise isn't supported here.
<theadmin> fsancho: As for Oneiric, well, check the hardware drivers tool
<fsancho> theadmin: jockey doesn't find any driver suitable for my system (MSI Wind U180)
<theadmin> fsancho: I see, hmm... I think the Intel drivers are normally built-in, but
<theadmin> fsancho: Maybe something with the specific model. Check intel.com actually, they provide drivers
<fsancho> intel.com only offer windows 7 drivers for GMA3600 series :(
<theadmin> fsancho: That'd mean it's not supported, guess you'll have to stick to vesa which kind of sucks :/
<Rurd2di>  System information disabled due to load higher than 3.0
<Rurd2di> lol
<Rurd2di> wtf!
<Rurd2di> any ideas how to overide it
<wooka> Rurd2di: whaat are you doing
<wooka> stop breaking things
<Rurd2di> lol
<Rurd2di> itsjust landscape
<Rurd2di> but itsraping itself andwont show system info due to high load
<Rurd2di> rofl
<Rurd2di> wanna over ride so it will show neways
<Gallomimia> please tell me what this means
<Gallomimia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869492/
<Rurd2di> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<wooka> your boot partiton is full it seems
<Rurd2di> Gallomimia: u need more hard drive space
<wooka> or /
<Rurd2di> lol
<Gallomimia> thank you Rurd2di i think something got messed up
<Rurd2di> stop filling your boot partiotn with porn
<Rurd2di> :P
<Gallomimia> so....
<Gallomimia> what's wrong with THIS picture? http://paste.ubuntu.com/869696/
<Gallomimia> the last thing i ran was do-release-upgrade
<Gallomimia> and it had errors
<wooka> your boot partiton is full it seems
<wooka> Gallomimia: ^
<wooka> look at /boot
<Gallomimia> look at my boot partition listed in the latest pastebin
<Rurd2di> 80M  4.1M
<Rurd2di> used avaliable
<wooka> yeah 4.1 Gallomimia
<Rurd2di> its full dude
<wooka> 4.1 MB is nothing
<wooka> It's full
<Gallomimia> 80m isn't even anywhere close to the right size for a boot partition
<wooka> uninstall old kernels
<Gallomimia> stfu with your "it's full" parroting
<Gallomimia> why is it borked?
<Gallomimia> it wasn't like that before i did the upgrade
<wooka> Gallomimia: IT IS FULL
<wooka> Read
<Gallomimia> it is way too damn small.
<LjL> Gallomimia: no need for such acronyms.
<wooka> ev/xvda1 89M 80M 4.1M 96% /boot
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  you can use ubuntu-tweak to delete old kernels easily
<wooka> 80 MBs IS FINE FOR BOOT BUT LEARN TO MANAGE YOUR SYSTEM
<wooka> wow
 * LjL gives everyone a valium injection
<loganrun> the encrypted account seems of limited usefulness since if you are logged in someone with admin access can still access the contents of your account
<wooka> You don't need like 5678 kernels installed, moron
<wooka> Have like 3
<loganrun> not sure I understand the ubuntu implementation
<LjL> wooka: don't call people morons.
<sacarlson> I've tried to setup pxe boot with ubuntu 11.10 and 11.04 and get to this point pxe boot with message Please provide a name for this disc, such as ‘Debian 5.0.3 Disk 1′: But I can’t type anything there.  is there a work around for this?
<loganrun> does anyone else use the encrypted account option
<wooka> LjL: fine, but please try to get Gallomimia to do something simple like read his df/di output correctly.
<wooka> And convey the idea of managing a system correctly
<wooka> Because being this stupid must be a sin
<bluefrog> loganrun, if your encrypted is not logged in nobody can read your data
<sacarlson> has anyone got a version of ubuntu to boot pxe?  if so what was the last verison that still works?  also tried 10.04 that can't mount nfs
<LjL> wooka: "stupid" is not more acceptable than "moron". you're not here to insult the intelligence of people. if you find they're being stubborn, you don't have to continue helping them.
<loganrun> bluefrog: i guess it covers the case that someone physically takes the system or HD. however, it would be less effictive against a hacking attack
<bluefrog> loganrun, if you want maxuimum security, I'd advice not to use a computer...
<loganrun> bluefrog, then again, I guess nothing really protects data in that case
<loganrun> bluefrog, yes, my notepad is very secure I write the words backwards so that no can figure out what I am saying
<MonkeyDust> google knows everything :p
<minixvbox> loganrun: except now you've just given everyone the decryption key :)
<loganrun> bluefrog, actually a non-networked system pretty much solves that problem if you can trust the origional distribution
<loganrun> minixbox, oh now, I better go, have to change my key and recopy all the notes
<Quan-Time> had an issue, maunally instaled gtk+2.0 from tar.gz, and then sudo apt-get autoremove as i had bulk packages all over the place.. now my GUI is all old-skool blocky looking linux style.  thunderbird, firefox, konversation,, etc.  its all ugly and blocky.. ideas what package i broke ?  ubuntu 11.10
<Quan-Time> gtk works great now tho !.. or so i thoughtn
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: why did you install gtk manually?
<m_e> can you set the system date without changing the system time somehow?
<ikonia> m_e: the date command will allow you to
<ikonia> or you can user ntp/ntpdate to bring it all into sync
<m_e> that needs a time aswell
<ikonia> what needs the time
<m_e> date
<theadmin> m_e: sudo date "13 Jan 2012"
<ikonia> m_e: yes, you set the time the same
<Quan-Time> minixvbox: gtk was not properly installed, synaptic didnt fix it.. so did it the old fashioned way.. no big deal.. it was clearly the autoremove which screwed me.  but not sure WHICH package it killed.
<m_e> http://www.codeunit.co.za/2010/06/14/ubuntu-how-to-view-the-current-date-and-time-via-command-line/
<ikonia> m_e: why do you want to change the date but not sync the time
<theadmin> m_e: Err... sudo date -s "13 Jan 2012", rather
<m_e> oh well they always said you need to make this into some trange string like “nnddhhmmyyy.ss” 
<Quan-Time> was working with a git package, and it wouldnt compile because gtk+ was screwed... thus what i did..
<m_e> but if it also works like theadmin says i am happy
<theadmin> m_e: Not necessary, "date" accepts a variety of formats
<m_e> lemme check
<Quan-Time> least it compiled and did its thing ok !
<ikonia> m_e: correct
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: what do you mean by not properly installed?
<Quan-Time> i couldnt compile whati  wanted because gtk kept throwing errors.
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: oh, so your git-pkg didn't like gtk so you compiled gtk yourself
<m_e> theadmin: works thank you
<theadmin> m_e: np
<ikonia> Quan-Time: why have you manually compiled gtk ?
<ikonia> Quan-Time: gtk is essential to the desktop, why have you built a version that may cause problems with the ubuntu supplied version
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: i wouldn't be suprised if a lot of stuff breaks
<sacarlson> ok I think I found my problem when I do this sudo cp -av /mnt/* /nfsroot/iso  I don't get the file .disk  what copy command will include .* files?
<lgp171188> Hi, I am having a HP dv9704tx laptop with 3 usb ports, one of which was having issues at times due to loose contact and the other two were working fine. Today when I connect my Seagate portable usb drive, it isn't recognized in any of the 3 usb ports, nothing in syslog, dmesg etc. But when I connect my pen drive or a mobile usb charger, they work fine. The usb drive doesn't power even on Windows. The drive was working fine till this issue. Any clues or 
<lgp171188> I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<lgp171188> amd64 release
<ikonia> lgp171188: sounds like hard disk failure
<Quan-Time> minixvbox: ok.. i dont know how to make this any clearer..  GTK update was fine,, the "sudo apt-get autoremove" killed some packages, which were, what i thought, redundant.. THATS when things went to poop.. is there a way to see taht list, or history, or anything ?
<ikonia> lgp171188: if it doesn't work under both OS's it's most likley hardware
<lgp171188> ikonia: appears to me like a usb port power problem.
<theadmin> lgp171188: Hardware issue -- likely something with teh cable or maybe even the disk itself
<ikonia> lgp171188: possibly, still hardware though
<cancer> almoxarif
<theadmin> lgp171188: Try asking in ##hardware
<cancer> almoxarif: you there?
<lgp171188> theadmin: ikonia: let me check the drive in another computer and see if it works. that should tell if it is a hdd failure
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: just like i said, i'm not suprised things are breaking because you insisted on compiling gtk and replacing the systems one
<MonkeyDust> experiment: reinstall ubuntu without formatting (unity 3D issues)
<Quan-Time> minixvbox: not really what im looking for.. so i guess you are suggesting "remove the gtk you installed, re-install from normal repository" ??
<theadmin> Quan-Time: Correct.
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: i'd reinstall
<theadmin> Never try to replace system apps with source-built ones really. Long as it's in the repo... Use the repo version
<Linux_Freak> Sorry to interrupt, but i am in search for Ubuntu-Android channel. If any body helps, it would be appericiated.
<Quan-Time> hmm... whats the best way... synaptic or cmd line ?
<ikonia> Linux_Freak: there isn't one as the project has no info
<ikonia> Linux_Freak: all the info is on the website
<Linux_Freak> @ikonia okey, thank you for your help.
<ikonia> Quan-Time: I would suggest re-installing as you won't be able to remove your source build cleanly
<Quan-Time> ah... ok.. best way to do that ikonia ?
 * minixvbox concur's with ikonia
<ikonia> Quan-Time: get a CD, boot from it, follow the install processs
<ikonia> !install | Quan-Time
<ubottu> Quan-Time: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Quan-Time> nah,, aint re-installing.
<ikonia> Quan-Time: ok, then you'll need to use your broken system.
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: then expect a broken system
<Quan-Time> there has to be a way to undo, else reinstall the correct packages.
<ikonia> Quan-Time: no, there isn't
<ikonia> Quan-Time: not in a simple method
<theadmin> If you break it, you get to keep the pieces ;) Replacing system apps is a bad idea, Quan-Time
<ikonia> Quan-Time: that's why you'll find it easier/quicker to re-install the OS
<theadmin> Well, if your source package's makefile has an uninstall target... That might work, but.
<ikonia> Quan-Time: get to safe "known" good state, then be more careful in future
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: you insisted on replacing gtk (a core system component) and you think there is a simple way to fix it?
<Quan-Time> ok.. ill say it ONE more time.. just for the slow learners.. (maybe im included in this).. everything was FINE.. no issues.. everything was pretty... gtk was a-ok... AFTER i ran "sudo apt-get autoremove"  THATS when things broke.. only then.. i want a way to find out what packages it removed..
<ikonia> Quan-Time: I'll say it one more time - as you clearly are slow at learning "you have overwritten core system packages, your dependency tree will be out of wack and therefore the dependencies will be also wrong - re-install to a known good system state"
<ikonia> Quan-Time: best not to call people who can actually help you "slow learners" when it's clear you have no idea what you are doing
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: earlier you said quite clearly that you were using something that didn't agree with gtk, so you compiled and installed gtk yourself
<Quan-Time> hmm.. so multiple reboots, several days in between the gtk install, and the recently autoremove, has nothing to do with it ?
<ikonia> probably not no,
<ikonia> good luck
<Quan-Time> wow.. how random.. that everything was fine for days, JUST until i auto removed some packages.. how coincidental is that !
<theadmin> Quan-Time: Um, uh, yes. That's because you installed a non-system Gtk, the dependency tree broke, it considered moar core packages unneeded and removed em
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: you simply don't understand the importance of core componants
<Quan-Time> yes, yes i do.. its why i came here to find out a way WHAT it auto removed..
<Quan-Time> clearly that was my own mistake.. im cool with that.. but its also clear to me that theres no way to find out WHAT it removed.. correct
<Quan-Time> ?
<theadmin> Quan-Time: There are dpkg logs
<minixvbox> Quan-Time: it would be extremely time consuming and non-trivial to fix, which is why everyone has said to do a reinstall
<Quan-Time> theadmin: ah corse... /var.........
<me-1> hi...I  am looking for a neo geo emulator for ubntu 11.10
<thys> hi
<thys> I've got a problem.. all of a sudden my ubuntu server stopts working with my websites
<dr_willis> me-1:  mame can do that. there may be others
<awusler> kikoolol
<beatboxhero> So I have a question. Ubuntu wont shut down properly. It will just sit there and run the shutdown screen and then freez and not do anything.
<beatboxhero> Anyone know why this would happen?
<awusler> The big bang theory
<theadmin> beatboxhero: Uses the wrong shutdown method. Append "reboot=bios" to your kernel line and try again
<WhereIsMySpoon> mine does that too
<beatboxhero> oh jeez...I should have told you i was a noob first
<WhereIsMySpoon> i just ignored it and force shut it down :P
<beatboxhero> How do i get to the kernel? haha
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin where is the file that you haev to append to
<beatboxhero> thats what I have been doing but I would rather it work right
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ?
<dr_willis> you edir the grub configs
<WhereIsMySpoon> ...ok?
<dr_willis> or try the option out first via the grub menu edit featre
<theadmin> beatboxhero, WhereIsMySpoon: Type: "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" in a terminal without quotes. Find a line saying something like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz", change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz reboot=bios", save, close, run "sudo update-grub"
<beatboxhero> awesome!
<theadmin> beatboxhero: After that, shut down the machine in any way you can, it should start working at the next boot
<beatboxhero> thanks so much
<WhereIsMySpoon> okay, thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> why is this not default, theadmin
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Because the default works with most computers lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> i seed
<WhereIsMySpoon> *see
<WhereIsMySpoon> and why does it not work with this one?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or you dont know
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: No idea really, it's... random. Many people seem to have this problem recently :$
<beatboxhero> I have a "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<beatboxhero> that the one your talking about?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes so set it to "quiet splash reboot=bios"
<theadmin> beatboxhero: K, change to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<beatboxhero> awesome
<engammalsko> I need help with installing a library to code::blocks. Is this the right channel to ask?
<WhereIsMySpoon> not really
<WhereIsMySpoon> but why do you need to "install" the library
<WhereIsMySpoon> you just include the .h and .cpp files
<theadmin> beatboxhero: Then save, close the editor, type "sudo update-grub" in the terminal.
<beatboxhero> done! thanks theadmin!
<beatboxhero> Will reboot and see how it does
<theadmin> beatboxhero: No problem, now just shut down any way you can shut down
<theadmin> beatboxhero: And boot again
<beatboxhero> yeah probably have to force it. But awesome!
<pranavk> when person not in the sudoers file run a sudo command, we get an error message that incident will be repored, where does this incident is reported afterwards, i am unable to find any log of this ?
<theadmin> pranavk: To root's mail, normally
<pranavk> theadmin: well, i haven't set any root's mail, how to set it up ?
<pranavk> theadmin: neither it did ask me ever to provide mail for root !
<thys> There are 8 zombie processes on my webhosting server. All my domains stopped working yesterday could the zombies have anything to do with this?
<theadmin> pranavk: No idea really lol, it's set to mail locally by default. So just log in as root ("sudo -i") and run any mail client which can retreive locally. For instance mutt, or alpine
<theadmin> pranavk: If that ain't working, it's probably not even configured in Ubuntu
<pranavk> theadmin: well, its ok, can you tell me one more thing, how i can change the information that is seen when a user logs in to his account ?
<theadmin> pranavk: ...Um, what exactly do you mean?
<m_e> uumm alright anyone knows how i can set the date and time to the default again? (like bios time or some webserver time?)
<pranavk> theadmin: eg: right now when any person logs into his account through command line, he gets a mesage like : "welcome to ubuntu", i want to customize it
<theadmin> pranavk: That is the motd, I don't exactly remember how to change that
<Fire> pranavk: the default is root@hostname.com , usually set in /etc/aliases
<Pici> pranavk: take a look at the manpage for motd.tail
<Fire> pranavk: run newaliases if you edit it, this file is empty in ubuntu
<allu2> is it normal that gvfsd-dav takes up to 627mb ram?
<m_e> anyone knows how i can set the system date and time to the default again? (like setting it to bios time or some webserver time?)
<omabena> hello, I'm looking for an alternative of byobu/screen, any suggestion?
<monser> how do I uninstall an application that i have compiled and installed with make install?
<Pici> omabena: tmux?
<monser> is it enough to delete it from its installed directory
<minixvbox> !checkinstall | monser
<ubottu> monser: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Aruzsi> Hi there,
<Aruzsi> Please help me!
<Aruzsi> Ubuntu 12.04 and Grub.
<Pici> Aruzsi : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<minixvbox> Aruzsi: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<pranavk> Fire: there is not such file like /etc/aliases in ubuntu 10.04
<Fire> pranavk: Neither in 11.10
<Aruzsi_> Pici: OK, thanks.
<geirha> pranavk: man update-motd
<pranavk> geirha: ya update-motd is available and i got how to change the motd using update-motd and motd files
<pranavk> but i don't understand the point of Fire, what he was trying to say ?
<haylo> is ubuntu x64 really using all the ram it says its using? or is it some kid of xtra ram disk debian doesnt have?
<pranavk> Fire: all that about aliases etc.
<monser> the application has a headers and compiled binnary I guess
<geirha> pranavk: Me neither. /etc/aliases is a postfix thing afaik.
<theadmin> !ram | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<monser> the binary I think goes to /usr/local  I do not know where the headers go
<monser> the checkinstall does not work for me
<pranavk> geirha: post fix thing in what sense ?
<monser> how do one uninstall programs from linux?
<monser> if they have been compiled from source?
<geirha> pranavk: A configfile for postfix. apt-cache show postfix
<haylo> i just did ubuntu netinstall so i know there are no background process that i caused? why an xrta 300mibs ram from debian? i figure there is a good reason- you guys know what you are doinf, im just tryign to get to the bottom of why
<theadmin> monser: No real way, unless the software itself provides a method to uninstall
<monser> really?
<pranavk> monster: may be : sudo apt-get remove
<monser> there has to be a way
<minixvbox> monser: in the future use checkinstall when compiling
<monser> i do not know how to use it
<monser> i use make
<minixvbox> pranavk: that won't work for compiled software
<theadmin> monser: Use "checkinstall" instead of "make install", that's all
<minixvbox> !checkinstall | monser
<ubottu> monser: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<geirha> monser: In the source dir you installed from, try  sudo make uninstall.  If that doesn't work, you have to hunt down and remove all the files it installed... which can be tedious of work.
<pranavk> minixvbox: oh i missed the compiled part
<geirha> monser: That's the whole reason why we have package managers
<monser> checkinstall does not work
<minixvbox> monser: i said use it when compiling in the future
<monser> it tries to create a deb package and gives error about missing binnary
<monser> instead of make?
<minixvbox> monser: it won't remove what you installed without it
<monser> i have not install it yet
<minixvbox> monser: thats what i'm saying
<monser> its just compiled, I think in the source dir
<minixvbox> monser: yes so you need to remove it manually, if you used checkinstall instaead you wouldn't have this problem
<monser> do i need to be root to use checkinstall?
<monser> checkinstall "nameof the application" ?
<semixx> how i can install adobe flash player on my linux xubuntu 9.10
<minixvbox> semixx: 9.10 is no longer supported
<theadmin> semixx: No way, 9.10 is discontinued.
<XVampireX> lol
<pranavk> what is the difference between /var/spool/mail and /var/mail ?
<monser> there has to be a way one to find out where and what files goes during make install
<monser> in windows this can be done
<monser> even one can clear the registry
<jpds> monser: No.
<monser> I do not understand how this is possible
<monser> come on if you create your own application you know where files goes
<geirha> monser: If you install a deb package, it keeps track of where files got installed. Running make install in a source tree is just a bunch of cp thisfile /to/here  which does not get recorded anywhere.
<monser> so looking in a files in the source should tell where one file goes
<rumpe1> monser, read the Makefile
<monser> or how does make know where to copy the file?
<monser> so it there?
<monser> in the Makefile?
<rumpe1> monser, it knows it, because it's configured in its Makefile
<geirha> monser: Some developers have the decency to make an uninstall rule in the Makefile; which reverses what make install does.
<[[AnThoY]]> ciao
<[[AnThoY]]> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fire> pranavk,geirha: sorry through /etc/aliases is the only method I have heard about
<monser> Makefile is complicated to understand I tried to create a deb package with checkinstall .It created a deb package but was not able to install it
<geirha> monser: You must run it as root (e.g. sudo checkinstall ...)
<monser> yeah i did that
<monser> I ran it as a root
<monser> first I compiled with make then I sudo checkinstall application
<geirha> monser: Right, then the reason it fails to install is probably because the files it tries to install are already installed
<monser> it created a deb package but it was not able to install it
<jadoe> I'd like to remap ctrl+c/v/x/t/w/q to alt+c/v/x/t/w/q without switching alt and ctrl globally. possible?
<monser> no they were not
<Fire> pranavk,geirha: this works with sendmail as well not only postfix
<jacobrask> Hi. How unstable is the beta? I'm installing a new machine now and thinking if I should install 11.10 and upgrade later, or just as well install the beta directly
<ph8> hi all, does anyone know how i can change grub to stop using a disk by UUID? I have some old hardware it fails on and i want to just have root=/dev/sda5 in there
<monser> now they are because I install them with make install but at the time I tried with checkinstall they were not
<geirha> Fire: Well, he wanted to change the greeting he got when he logged in with ssh ... I don't see how that relates to postfix/sendmail
<Fire> pranavk,geirha: No his first problem was trying to change the email address of root
<geirha> monser: Well, checkinstall only works if the Makefile is written in a certain way
<monser> I see
<minixvbox> monser: what are you trying to build anyway?
<geirha> monser: Building and installing something from source should really be the last resort
<detrix> Hello all. I have a computer that where the eject button for the cd/dvd drives are not on the drives them selves, but wired to buttons on the computer case.  The buttons are not ejecting the drives. Is there a shell command to do this?
<unop> detrix, yea, it's called 'eject'
<Oer> detrix, yes, eject
<detrix> doh
<Oer> detrix you need eject -t also, to close the tray
<detrix> thanks.
<cheesee> quit
<monser> minixvbox, it's a miniupnpd
<zykes-> has anyone experienced that screen crashes randomly ?
<monser> no not the deamon the client
<monser> miniupnpc
<uni4dfx> Did Ubuntu 11.10 stop supporting Samba? It now fails at the most basic tasks such as listing WinXP shared folders.
<unop> ph8, I believe you can edit /etc/grub/default and set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="root=/dev/sda5"   and then run  update-grub or update-grub2
<minixvbox> monser: never heard of it, what does it do?
<monser> http://miniupnp.free.fr
<minixvbox> monser: what was wrong with the one in the repo?
<minixvbox> !info miniupnpc | monser
<ubottu> monser: miniupnpc (source: miniupnpc): UPnP IGD client lightweight library client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 80 kB
<UnknownWanderer> how do I format a HDD in terminal that has 2 partitions, and make it only 1 partition with NTFS?
<ActionParsnip> UnknownWanderer: you can make the partition in gparted
<ActionParsnip> UnknownWanderer: there is ntfsprogs which can make NTFS file systems but I would use Windows for that as NTFS is proprietary to microsoft
<m_e> anyone knows how i can set the system date and time to the default again? (like setting it to bios time or some webserver time?)
<bytesofbinary> hey guys, look, I have fedora and ubuntu installed. I bought another hard disk today and I will be installing windows on it. Anyone know how I can do that without affecting the bootloader?
<bytesofbinary> I mean I want to have the first drive and second drive as totally separate
<ActionParsnip> m_e: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<UnknownWanderer> ActionParsnip: allright thanks for that, one question though. I'm using clonezilla to restore a image to that HDD, do you know if the HDD will be made into NTFS or should I make it NTFS beforehand?
<ActionParsnip> bytesofbinary: the windows installer will put the bootloader on the drive it is installed to, so should be ok. You may needto boot back to Ubuntu and add the new OS to the Grub config
<ActionParsnip> UnknownWanderer: the file system of the image will be used.
<UnknownWanderer> ActionParsnip: sweet thanks :)
<bytesofbinary> ActionParsnip: Precisely. I don't want that. I want the computer to detect only one drive at a time. Suppose I want to boot into windows, I enable detection of only /dev/sdb and so windows thinks that it is the only OS on the computer
<speedup_audio> guys, is there a unix way to speed up some audio files?
<jpds> speedup_audio: mplayer -speed ?
<ActionParsnip> bytesofbinary: why don't you have both and you can choose the OS at boot, Grub can boot all 3 OSes
<ActionParsnip> bytesofbinary: windows will only see itself, it has no access to Linux file systems natively
<speedup_audio> jpds: what i intend to do is: make a folder of audio files 20%faster
<speedup_audio> jpds: is it gonna make my file fatster?
<bytesofbinary> ActionParsnip: I hate Windows. It just screws up everything. And I know what you're saying. I've done that previously. Is there no way to stop detection of hard drives other than detaching the power/sata cable every time? :(
<jpds> speedup_audio: Yes.
<speedup_audio> jpds: ty
<minixvbox> bytesofbinary: you sound a little paranoid, i've been multi-booting for years
<ActionParsnip> bytesofbinary: why do you want it like that? you can just use Grub2 to boot all 3 OSes. If your motherboard can do it, you could disable the controller in BIOS which would make the drive not show.
<satyanash> Exactly, I have been multi-booting for years.. and Windows won't touch anything that is not NTFS,FAT, unless you explicitly tel it to...
<bytesofbinary> ActionParsnip: Exactly. I don't find it in my BIOS. Any specific name I should look for in the BIOS settings?
<bytesofbinary> minixvbox: Last time I did that (2 times) my hard disk got physically damaged (3 times)
<minixvbox> bytesofbinary: physically damaged? sounds like you have a hardware issue
<bytesofbinary> minixvbox: Actually it had a huge reallocated sector count. I had to get it replaced
<minixvbox> bytesofbinary: i fail to see how windows could affect your other disks, unless they have fat or ntfs on them windows won't mount it or read or write to them
<lolcat^> minixvbox: windows == fail, it ruins everything
<lolcat^> Once windows broke the screen
<m_e> ActionParsnip: thank you
<bytesofbinary> minixvbox: I do still have that question in mind. But after that happened 3 times, I did decide to get rid of it. But, due to office reasons, I have to install it again. Sigh. Poor me. I'm running a dual boot ubuntu&fedroa system for 3 years and wa lah! Hard disk is healthy as ever!
<bytesofbinary> *fedora
<KM0201> bytesofbinary: vbox?
<FluxiFlax2022> hi I have a XP vm on kvm on a Ubuntu 11.10 server but graphics are slow..any ideas how to speed it up ?
<bytesofbinary> KM0201: Not a bad idea! But I guess running windows 7 for Visual Studio on vbox would make my computer melt. Lol. I dont have that much hardware.
<minixvbox> bytesofbinary: yeah that might be slow
<bytesofbinary> minixvbox: I think this has got to do with the NTFS system itself! ext4 or btrfs seems nice for my hard drive. I wonder how ReFS will be.
<Fire> bytesofbinary: ever try Visual Studio through Wine?
<bytesofbinary> Fire: No. This is a marvellous idea! You sure it will work?
<Fire> bytesofbinary: No but Im checking WineHQ now
<theadmin> bytesofbinary: What are you trying to do? MonoDevelop is a nice Visual Studio replacement which works just fine natively.
<Fire> bytesofbinary: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4647  VB 6.0 the version I need seems to work Yay
<bytesofbinary> theadmin: I need to make user interfaces inside a current VS 2010 project.
<theadmin> bytesofbinary: Ah, yeah, that'd be problematic...
<bytesofbinary> Fire: VS2010 does not run. Checked :(
<cmon1> trouble googling for this... someone sent 3 .las files, (assuming it's 'lidar data' files) but can't seem to find any info about software available on ubuntu to open those files. anyone familiar with that extension ?
<Fire> bytesofbinary: Bah! :(
<bytesofbinary> theadmin: I absolutely hate Microsoft now! Could have provided a VS2010 Linux edition. Lol. :P
<bytesofbinary> Okay guys, I think I'll go the GRUB way. No other options I guess :(
<theadmin> bytesofbinary: Yeah they're hamsters... But nothing that I can help with :(
<bytesofbinary> theadmin: Yea. Sigh.
<venon> i need back up the GRUB bootloader :D but in menu.lst i have nothing...
<ActionParsnip> venon: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<venon> grub2 ?
<ActionParsnip> venon: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<venon> ty
<venon> i want install windows next to ubuntu ....
<ActionParsnip> venon: i suggest you resize the linux partition in Ubuntu liveCD, then install Windows to the free space. You will then need the guide i gave to reinstate Grub2 as the WIndows installer will blindly overwrite the Grub in the MBR with it's own rubbish
<mozura> Does anyone know how to use VBALink?
<venon> can i resize from ubuntu ?  or  must i have live cd
<mozura> Anyone? Please?
<venon> mozura : google
<mozura> Thats... not helpful venon.
<dr_willis> !info vbalink
<ubottu> Package vbalink does not exist in oneiric
<LucidGuy> Odd scenario.  I was troubleshooting an ubuntu server by running "stress" for x hours.  This troubled system has a tendency to restart/crash randomly.  I had a different remote system pinging the system every 30 minutes.  The troubled system crashed as expected, but oddly the healthy system watching the troubled system also dropped its network.  I force powered down the troubled system and seconds later healthy system regained network con
<LucidGuy> nectivity and spit out the following to the console http://paste.ubuntu.com/869876/            Any ideas what happend?
<LucidGuy> ouch .. that was long they I thought.
<Oer> mozura, maybe it works in wine >>> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12649
<mozura> I've attempted to use with WINE, no success Oer. Thanks though.
<Oer> mozura, that page tells 'Required mfc42.dll from winetricks'
<dr_willis> whats vbalink? i dont remember
<bzrk> dr_willis: gameboy emulator
<heero_> just a quick question: anyone tried "ls -d" lately? shouldn't that list directories??? all I'm getting is "." on the next line and that's it. even doing sudo ls -d on / only gives "."
<dr_willis> therrs other gba emus out there
<mauke> heero_: . is a directory
<mozura> Oer, I don't know what that is.. o.o
<jrib> heero_: ls -d jus causes ls not to list the contents of directories but instead just list the directory itself
<mauke> heero_: ls -d / should give you /
<dr_willis> mozura:  winetricks is a wine helper tool to tweak wine
<jrib> heero_: if you want to list only the directories in the current directory, do: ls -d */
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, has anyone tried the creative soundblaster X Fi Sound. does it work on ubuntu 11.10 + with 5.1 output?
<heero_> ls gives a list of files in a directory, why not ls -d giving a list of only directories in the current directory?
<heero_> ok i try
<Oer> mozura, see http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks , beter look for support in #winehq
<mauke> heero_: because it wasn't designed to do that
<mozura> Ok.. I'll try that.
<lolcat^> heero_: ls-d is dangerous
<bigbrovar> does the last stable release of alsa work with Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro  on a linux distro with kernel 3.2x ? has anyone gotten it to work.. I am just trying to do due diligence by researching an hardware before buying
<ActionParsnip> bigbrovar: the 3.2 kernel is not supported in Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> bigbrovar: i wouldn't buy creative sound cards, they can be a pain to get working
<bigbrovar> ActionParsnip: ok but does this work on older kernels?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bigbrovar> ActionParsnip: any good USB sound card you can recommend? something that supports 5.1 surround
<ActionParsnip> bigbrovar: never used usb sound, i'd always grab an internal device
<dr_willis> ive rarely needed or used 5.1  ;>)
<googlemoomoo> anyone here know what app should be used to open adobe illutrator file for viewing ?
<venon> hey how i resize my disk (ext4) use Gparted
<dr_willis> venon:  i normally use a gparted live cd.
<ActionParsnip> venon: boot to liveCD
<ActionParsnip> venon: gparted is on the ubuntu live cd.
<ActionParsnip> venon: be sure your backups are up to date in case of catastrophe
<venon> must rr ? y ?
<MonkeyDust> venon  are you familiar with gparted?
<dr_willis> make backups.
<mrhanky> ready, nub!
<venon> MonkeyDust  no :D
<venon> just click right ?
<venon> on partition
<bazhang> mrhanky, pardon?
<sirlark> hi, I need to reinstall all my packages after a hack. I know I should reinstall the server completely, but I have a large data analysis that has been running for two weeks already, and don't have the time to restart it. My questions is: If I use "dkpg --get-selections | cut -f 1 | xargs apt-get install --reinstall" should I disable triggers or not?
<sirlark> I will reinstall properly once the analysis has finished
<mrhanky> i just wanted to highlight ready
<mrhanky> ^^
<venon> and when i resize partition in ubuntu live cd after i can install windows ? without complications ?
<susundberg> sirlark: ti guess taking the machine offline and let it finish the calculation is not possible?
<googlemoomoo> anyone here know what app should be used to open adobe illutrator file for viewing ?
<ready> lol mrhanky
<ready> :D
<sirlark> susundberg: sadly no, my colleagues still need to access it for smaller analyses
<susundberg> sirlark: external firewall with very restricted ip access would be second best thing imho
<ActionParsnip> googlemoomoo: https://nancib.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/quick-tip-opening-adobe-illustrator-files-in-linux/
<mozura> So I installed winetricks. I hate to be a bother but I'm clueless. Where do I go from here?
<venon> and when i resize partition in ubuntu live cd after i can install windows ? without complications ? just set botmenu ? ?
<dr_willis> mozura: you run winetricks
<hylian> is there a way to activate mouse scrolling for links web browser?
<sirlark> susundberg: the hack was to install a proxy kit, which the firewall stopped anyway: I don't think any of my 'system' executables have been tampered with, but I'd like to be safe...
<MonkeyDust> venon  windows will ruin your grub, it can be repaired, but it is a 'complication'
<ph8> unop: thanks but doing that makes my grub.cfg read root=UUID=<uuid> root=/dev/sda5
<ph8> aha!
<ph8> i just found disable uuid
<ph8> in default/grub
<ph8> thanks for putting me on the right track
<dr_willis> putting grub on a spare flash drive is a handy trick to make recovering it easier
<FloodBot1> ph8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venon> ruin ?
<venon> Moneydust
<susundberg> sirlark: good luck with the project , i am sorry but i don't know (proper answear) for the triggers. I might go with download packages to separete tmp dir and then just replace the binaries
<susundberg> i guess you would like to replace only binaries and libraries so triggers shouldnt be needed, but as i said, i am no expert with apt-get
<sirlark> susundberg: how do I do that, becasue I'm happy to check md5 sigs against the installed binaries... that's just as good. Better even, because I can see if there were changes, and get a better idea of the extent of the hack
<ChesterX> hey, i was wondering whether there was a tool that could show the current up/down load rate of the computer? (i am using an umts stick an really need to watch my "consumption")
<mozura> Ok so it took some doing and poking around but I got to work more or less. THanks for all you help guys.
<_Marcus> ChesterX: Find a large file(several GB) and download it with wget
<_Marcus> ChesterX: This will tell you your speed while downloading it
<sirlark> ChesterX: iptraffic for real time 'visual view' in a terminal, otherwise ifconfig tells you how much has been sent/recv on all your different network interfaces
<ActionParsnip> ChesterX: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html   may help
<Trevor69420> chesterx.... ntop can do that
<sirlark> ChesterX: otherwise, Gnome, KDE and XFCE (and presumably other DEs) have widgets for their panels which track network up/down rates in real time
<ChesterX> ok thank you :-)
<sirlark> ChesterX: but the best I've ever come across for your purposes was gkrellm's network monitor
<ActionParsnip> can also be shown in conky too
<sirlark> it displays the current bandwidth usage/second
<sirlark> and mouseoer displays the total amount used by the interface (as reported by ifconfig)
<sirlark> means you don't have to "watch ifconfig" in a terminal
<lekremyelsew> Where do I set environment variables so that ~/.xsession knows what they are?
<Eymber> Hello!  I could use some in-depth newbie help
<Trevor69420> i still stand by ntop
<Trevor69420> lol
<Trevor69420> ntop not only tells u current bandwidth usage but also where it's going
<lekremyelsew> Eymber: Don't ask if you can ask, just ask :)
<Eymber> OK, I'm new to ubuntu, dont really know much about how to work it
<Eymber> trying to play a movie, it says that I need to install something, then searches and fails to find the missing componant
<Eymber> so i was going to install VideoLAN media player
<Trevor69420> eymber what type of video file are you trying to play
<theadmin> Eymber: Sure do that if you want
<Eymber> but when I go to the website it says that I have to use synaptic
<theadmin> Eymber: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Eymber> and i dont have synaptic
<Trevor69420> Eymber: Personally VLC is my favorite
<Trevor69420> Eymber: yes you do
<lekremyelsew> Eymber, You're missing the codecs you need to play whatever format the movie file is in
<Eymber> tried that, it told me something.
<Eymber> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install VLC Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package VLC root@ubuntu:~#
<Trevor69420> Eymber: synaptic is part of ubuntu desktop
<Pici> Eymber: package names are case sensitive.
<Trevor69420> Eymber: try sudo apt-get update
<theadmin> Trevor69420: It's not anymore
<Trevor69420> theadmin: WHAT?
<theadmin> Eymber: http://www.unixmen.com/vlc-2-0-twoflower-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu-and-linuxmint/ - instructions
<theadmin> Trevor69420: Synaptic no longer comes preinstalled on Ubuntu
<Trevor69420> oh that sux
<Eymber> lol
<Eymber> that worked.
<Eymber> :D
<Trevor69420> i've been on ubuntu server for so long now
<Trevor69420> lol i have no idea whats going on
<Eymber> so in genral, if I cant get something to work using the sudo apt-get command, I shoudl do an update?
<Eymber> ..should**
<dr_willis> update like once a day.
<Eymber> oh, wow.
<Eymber> I have a lot to learn.
<dr_willis> befor you start apt getting
<Eymber> Expect to see me here regularly.
<Sarakun> HI,
<lekremyelsew> Eymber, actually, you should update every time before you install programs
<Skei> Hey all. I'm wondering if there's any known performance drop when using Ubuntu installed using Wubi compared to a system installed by LiveCD ?
<dr_willis> no need to do it befer every apt get command
<Eymber> Thank you all for the help. I'm sure I'll see you all again.
<lekremyelsew> Eymber, if a program you're install depends on a new version of a library that has not been updated on your system, errors will most likely ensue
<theadmin> Skei: Yes, and it's also much less stable
<Eymber> lekremyelsew: so when I get the error, do the update?
<theadmin> Eymber: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" about once a week, that's about it
<lekremyelsew> Eymber, the situation that i described rarely happends
<lekremyelsew> Eymber, but it can
<godofwar> anyone know how to increase my current swap space?
<Skei> theadmin, thanks. Time to nuke this system then. It keeps hanging, and it crashed earlier.
<Eymber> lekremyelsew: : Thank you. :D <3
<dr_willis> godofwar:  you can add a swap file if you wanted to
<Eymber> I'm sure I'll bbl!
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: how much RAM do you have?
<sprung> hi there. I have successfully installed xrdp so i can log into my desktop using my android phone. The problem is I want to use my phone like a remote control, and if i pick a movie it tries to play the movie on the phone remote desktop rather that the desktop of the ubuntu system, where the tv is plugged in. How can I get the video to play on the local session, not the remote session?
<ActionParsnip> sprung: why not just use vlc with its web interface and vlc remote control?
<sprung> is that what i need?
<venon> in which step can i resize partition ?  of ubuntu ? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-10-10-160966.shtml
<ActionParsnip> sprung: it will do what you want and is MUCH easier
<sprung> ok
<sprung> i will try it
<dr_willis> sprung:  check out gmote for android or other upnp servers for the pc
<Zaitzev> venon: Step 3 from what I can see.
<ActionParsnip> sprung: if you need remote access to a PC, try not to immediately reach for VNC etc. there are usually MUCH sleeker solutions
<venon> Zaitzev ok ty
<dr_willis> sprung: vlc and xbmc also have remote control features
<ActionParsnip> yeah the xbmc remote app is pretty sweet too :)
<fgera> hi
<dr_willis> gmote can play on the phone or the pc.
<bigbrovar> Hi guys I am looking for a good usb 5.1 surround capable sound card for linux.. can anyone recommend a good one? I am looking at the creative sound blaster X fi pro but I can't seem to find any information if that works with alsa on linux
<ActionParsnip> sprung: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ0VlJ7Bvz4
<ActionParsnip> sprung: that sort of thing
<wasser> hi I'm writing a shell script that uses a GREP command and I would like to do something like this grep '(word|$var)'. But of course that $var is interpreted as a string and it's not escaped as a variable. How do I obtain that result?
<VictorCL> how can I go to the last directory I was in the command line?
<theadmin> VictorCL: cd ..
<VictorCL> no I was wrong . I want to go forward 1
<theadmin> wasser: Use double quotes instead, i.e: grep "word|$var"
<dr_willis> last dir.. pushcd or popcd i think
<VictorCL> none of those works
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: I have 12gig
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: why do you need more swap. 12gb is quite a lot (for normal desktop use)
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: i'd even set vm.swappiness to something like 5 too:)
<godofwar> dr_willis: the problem I am having is Ubuntu wont go into hibernation because my swap space is too small.  Will adding another swap file fix this?
<Fire> VictorCL: cd -
<fgera> any idea why I can run sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run on the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: ahh I see, you can resize partitions in liveCD
<ActionParsnip> fgera: the x server needs to be stopped.I sugget you run it in root recovery console
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: currently my swap file is set to only 2gig.  The reason why I need it is because of hibernation mode.  Ubuntu flaw is that is doesn't save your windows and running applications when you shutdown.  Ergo hibernation
<fgera> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'll try
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: not someting I use but I'm aware of what it is and how it works
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: I like Ubuntu but linuxmint does this better
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: ok so do you know how to increase swap space?
<ActionParsnip> (14:54:51) ActionParsnip: godofwar: ahh I see, you can resize partitions in liveCD
<venon> what is ideal size for Swap ?
<ActionParsnip> venon: for less than 2Gb RAM use 2.1xRAM, for more than 2Gb RAM use 1.1xRAM
<godofwar> venon: take the size of you memory and multiple by 2
<jack> venon: depends on what you usually do
<carl__> lu
<venon>  i have 4 gb RAM
<godofwar> venon: then like ActionParsnip said use about 4gig for swap
<wasser> theadmin, thanks. going to try it
<ActionParsnip> venon: then 4.1Gb is plenty
<venon> jack : hm i dont play games
<jack> games don't really matter anyway
<venon> so when i have 4gb ram :D Swap will be  ?
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: not finding an application called livecd.  I will try a terminal install.
<jack> use 8gb
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: still nothing
<venon> jack 8 ? :D
<venon> is it too much ?
<jack> yup 8
<jack> = 2x4
<maury> can someone help me i got
<lolcat^> How do I install radeon?
<maury> a lot of crazy keyboard: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240
<maury>  
<maury> and the keyboard writesa
<venon> hm they said 4 gig
<venon> jack
<maury> bunch of wierd characters everywhere
<lolcat^> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<venon> ActionParnsnip so 4gb swap when ihave 4gb ram ?
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: the liveCD is the desktop CD you installed the OS with.....
<ActionParsnip> venon: I always add an extra bit but 1xRAM is ok for more than 2Gb RAM
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: i used an ISO from bootable thumbdrive.
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: same difference
<venon> ActionParsnip ok
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: alright never done this before.  I will put in the thumbdrive now.  I dont need to reboot from it do I?
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: yes, you will be resizing your partitions so they need to be unmounted. I suggest you run a full backup incase of catastrophe
<Oer> venom the extra bytes are for videoram, cpu-cache, pci-cache and other important memory-setting.
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: alright, I just wish there was a way to do this from Terminal.
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: you can do it in terminal if you want, but in a terminal in the liveCD
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: you cannot resize a partition that is mounted, the partition need to be mounted for the OS to run
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: so you can use an OS loaded into RAM which is NOT on the partition you want to resize and it will be unmounted. You can then do as you wish
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: ah I understand.  Sorry for my ignorance
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: np man, its all learning :)
<in0cula> i disabled in the bios my wlan card because I use an external, but what i start ubuntu networkmanager cannot use the usb wifi card, why? pls help
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: did you setup the drivers and such for the USB device?
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: isnt the Neponuk back not currently working with ubuntu 11.10?  I know this is a known error with the new distro version?
<ActionParsnip> godofwar: not something I use, sorry
<Eymber> Ubuntu One:   Can I sync my Windows 7 files with it so I dont have to transfer from one OS to the other?
<dr_willis> there is a windows ubuntu one clint i think
<Eymber> kthanks~
<in0cula> ActionParsnip, when i have enabled my wifi in the bios i can connect with the usb wifi without problem
<fgera> ActionParsnip, no luck run sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run in root recovery mode
<john_doe_jr> hey, how do you install JDK 1.6 ?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<VictorCL> Found a swap file by the name ".index.php.swp"
<VictorCL> what shoul I do .. I keep getting this message
<jacobrask> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 12.04 from usb but it just stops at SYSLINUX EBIOS
<ActionParsnip> fgera: what were the messages given? simply saying "no luck" tells us noting.....
<ActionParsnip> jacobrask: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 things
<wiehan> Hi everyone. I have just made a fresh install of 12.04 beta (latest release), set up my partition as follows: Separate /home and / partition. Installation went fine.  At the pretty login screen I try to log in as my user, the screen then turns black (there is some ghostly illegible writing in the centre of the screen for a second) and logs back out again. I can't log in to my account. I can log into a guest account without any probl
<wiehan> ems (this is how I am online now)
<theadmin> !precise | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: it does tell you in the motd when you joined the channel....
<wiehan> Ok. Sorry.
<dave2012> I'm having trouble cd'ing to my desktop
<Kartman> Dave:whats the error?
<dr_willis> dave2012:   cd Desktop
<dr_willis> not desktop
 * dr_willis guesses
<Kartman> Happens to me all the time
<dave2012> I'm trying to make/install etc but cannot find the file :(
<dr_willis> linux is case senestuve
<lolcat^> Why is it impossible to install  the ati driver for 6410D?
<Dolton> is anyone able to help me: what command give me all ./*/cgi-bin/*.pl files? i tried find ./ -print0 | grep -FzZ `cgi-bin/*.pl` but it gives nothing
<mauke> ls ./*/cgi-bin/*.pl
<dr_willis> im not sure * works that way
<in0cula> i need to disable my internal wifi, i did by bios but why windows manager ignore my external usb? any help pls
<dave2012> I put cd /Desktop and without the slash, no such file?
<dr_willis> dave2012:  pwd says what
<Dolton> make but i need to use a rm on every single hit, is this possible?
<fgera> ActionParsnip "can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run"
<wylde> dave2012: try cd ~/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: I thought you said you could connect via the usb ok?...
<ActionParsnip> fgera: then you need to change the prompts location to where you are storing the file
<ActionParsnip> fgera: the file also need to be marked as executable
<in0cula> ActionParsnip, yes i can if i enable the bios
<dave2012> ahhh! yay!! thanks guys ;)
<wylde> :)
<fgera> ActionParsnip, where should I store it?
<wylde> dave2012:  ~ denotes your home folder
<dave2012> brilliant
<dave2012> many thanks
<ActionParsnip> fgera: there is no coreect place, just remember where it is, then change the directory to that folder and you can then run it
<imi> Hello
<_Marcus> hi imi
<Guest89150> Has somebody an invitation for quora ?
<ActionParsnip> fgera: you will need to use:    ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run       so that the interpretter looks in the present directory
<mneptok> !ot > Guest89150
<ubottu> Guest89150, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Guest89150: that is offtopic here, this is ubuntu support only
<in0cula> ActionParsnip, i want to disable the internal wifi because i don't need it, because i go well with the usb wifi, but when i disable it via bios even the  usb disappear from networkmanager....if i do iwconfig is ther bu i cannot use it to connect because networkmanager ignore it
<dr_willis> in0cula:  just turn off internal via software perhaps
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: if you unplug it the n plug it back in once booted, does it help?
<Dolton> mauke: but i need to use a rm on every single hit, is this possible?
<in0cula> dr_willis, how i can do it? any idea?
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: obviously when the internel is disabled.
<mauke> rm ./*/cgi-bin/*.pl
<wylde> in0cula: what dr_willis said, you can disable individual wifi adapters from network manager
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: if the internel is a mini-pci device you could just unplug it
<godofwar> ActionParsnip: thnx resizing swap worked like a charm.
<dr_willis> i dont see much need disable it.
<in0cula> how can i disabled in software way?
<wylde> dr_willis: when I have my usb and internal wifi going I have to either connect one to a different network or disable it, because my auto-conect rules will connect both to the same network
<fgera> ActionParsnip, ok. I'll be back :)
<in0cula> if i do sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, it emerge again after few seconds
<wylde> dr_willis: and routing gets all buggered up when you are connected to the same network on 2 interfaces
<dr_willis> merge them both.. get faster speeds. ;)
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: you could blacklist  the driver for the inbuilt device
<dr_willis> id have to wonder how much slower a usb nic is..
<PhantomPhreak53> I was in here a bit yesterday but had to go. I am still having an issue and can't figure it out. Basically it looks like a PPA messed up some of my packages. When I try to run an apt-get upgrade I get this error: http://pastebin.com/9UnuvwCX
<josvuk> Hello, Is there someting in the umbunut documentation about how the system boots up? which scripts are executete and how to change the runlevels
<in0cula> ActionParsnip, cuold you please tell me how to find the right wifi card and how to block it?
<josvuk> I'm on ubuntu 10.04LTE(PPC)
<t3x> Hello folks, is there anyways that i can make backup for my local machines from my ubuntu server.?
<ai> how can i get my Geforce GT 520M working ? i've tried activated in additional drivers .. && and also tried NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run from Nvidia.com... help!!
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: 480mbps for USB2   should be ok for most things
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: with the internal enabled, boot the OS and run:  sudo lshw -C network     look for the words:  driver=      you can then blacklist that driver by running:  echo "blacklist foo" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf     change footo the actual module name
<arand> ai: Do you have switchable graphics? (e.g. intel 3000/geforce)
<in0cula> ActionParsnip, thank you very much, i'll do it. thx
<ai> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0df7 (rev ff)
<in0cula> ubuntu is very nice distro
<ActionParsnip> ai: you can get the 290 driver from the xorg edgers updates ppa (less fresh more stable). 295 is beta afaik
<Phinnay> hey
<Phinnay> got a weird one...
<Phinnay> got a ubuntu server 11.10
<ai> ActionParsnip:  i
<Phinnay> that whenever i go to log in, kicks me right out
<ai> ActionParsnip: i've tried 280 * too
<alt^255> greetings. am I the only one whose python 3.x stopped working since upgrading to 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> ai: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Phinnay> if i do it at console ,i get the MOTD and then right back to login:
<ActionParsnip> alt^255: wow you are behind aren't you
<ai> thx ActionParsnip i'll try
<arand> ActionParsnip: ai: I though you needed bumblebee for that to work...
<ActionParsnip> Phinnay: what message do you get on screen?
<alt^255> ActionParsnip: er...?
<ActionParsnip> arand: is it dual GPU nonesense?
<Phinnay> promts for username, i enter it
<Phinnay> prompts for password, i enter it
<Phinnay> looks like its' logging in, shows the MOTD
<ActionParsnip> arand: bumblebee is no more afaik, its ironhide now :)
<Phinnay> and then immediately back to the login: prompt
<arand> ActionParsnip: Pretty much every new laptop with intel has it, I guess.
<ActionParsnip> Phinnay: what if you log in as a different user, make a new one if you need to test
<ai> arand: bumblee work for me little bit.. i can see some affect drop shadow (but it doen't use my Nvidia Card)
<Phinnay> tried with another user on the system and same thing
<ActionParsnip> arand: only ones with extra GPUs using sandy bridge ;)
<ActionParsnip> ai: dual GPUs cause a lot of headaches and AMD and Nvidia have said they will not be supporting the technology in anything but windows.
<ActionParsnip> ai: there is ironhide which may help but imho its best to just avoid it alltogether
<Phinnay> and, i cant make a new user, since i cant log in to the computer
<Dolton> how i can load a system with chroot which is mounted in /mnt?
<ActionParsnip> Phinnay: you can boot to live CD and chroot in....
<Phinnay> i've booted up with the ubuntu 11 CD and selected the 'repair a system prompt
<Phinnay> buuut, im not sure where to look /  why this would happen
<ai> ActionParsnip: but why nvidia released drivers which doen't work for the card :(
<ActionParsnip> ai: they do work, its just theres some nasty harware switch in the way. The card does work
<jadoe> I'd like to remap ctrl+c/v/x/t/w/q to alt+c/v/x/t/w/q without switching alt and ctrl globally. Possible?
<Dolton> ActionParsnip: how i can chroot a system which is mounted to /mnt/?
<ActionParsnip> Dolton: absolutely
<Dolton> ActionParsnip: ?? and how?
<arand> ActionParsnip: IronHide and "The Project" Bumblebee are currently parallel, but I get the impression that BB is the better of them.
<ActionParsnip> Dolton: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<Dolton> ActionParsnip: chroot /mnt thorws a error
<ActionParsnip> arand: not sure, just what i've heard around. I'll be avoiding it like Paris Hilton avoid talent
<testubuntu> How to hide error messages automaticly in libnotify in gnome shell?
<Dolton> ActionParsnip: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error <-- this is all i get
<ActionParsnip> Dolton: is the liveCD you are booting to, the same arch as the installed OS?
<Dolton> ActionParsnip:
<Dolton> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Dolton: I'd reboot to the liveCD and run through the commands in the link I gave, works great here
<fgera> ActionParsnip, I've changed the directory of the nvidia drivers file. I can now open it but not in root recovery mode as it says the directory where I put it do not exist...
<noob_at_work> Why would you people use ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fgera: were the system partitions mounted and such?
<testubuntu> If anybody can help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9569371/how-to-hide-error-messages-automaticly-in-libnotify-in-gnome-shell
<oCean> noob_at_work: general discussion/chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for technical support issues
<in0cula> ActionParsnip, THX it worked, in this manner the wifi is OFF, don't emit any signals right? iwconfig has only the usb. good job
<fgera> ActionParsnip, I'm using all disk for ubuntu with no partitions. is this a problem?
<ActionParsnip> in0cula: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> fgera: well you need to access the file you downloaded...
<ActionParsnip> fgera: so at least the system partition needs to be mounted
<luxius> is there an "easy" way to revert mysql to "factory settings"? I was messing around with it, now I'm not sure what's what.
<fgera> ActionParsnip, I tought the same way I access to the file in normal mode would be enough in root recovery mode. if I run    cd Documents    I can run nvidia drivers file but not in recovery mode
<axisys> how do I get mouse on text only terminal?  alt+ctlr+f1  takes me to tty1 and I login.. but mouse does not work. do I need gpm? I dont see gpm running
<fgera> ActionParsnip, I got it
<fgera> ActionParsnip, brb
<theadmin> axisys: You can't use the mouse on a plain console...
<PhantomPhreak53> glebihan: you around?
<pranavk> i am adding new users to the system, i have also set the DIR_MODE = 700, but the directories that are being made in the home directory are including the permission 'S' also in the group, why ?
<axisys> theadmin: I can.. I just had to install gpm and then start it
<ioni> hey
<ioni> is there any issues with 12.04beta1 and virtualbox?
<ioni> http://ompldr.org/vY3h3aA
<ioni> i cannot boot the iso
<ioni> CPU is intel core 2 duo
<haylo> i reallu dont understand how to add wireless to my netinstall- i have openbox +wicd and nm-applet instaled. but i cant get wicd gui to come up
<oCean> ioni: support for 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ioni> ok thanks
<VictorCL> whats the command to show me where I am exactly
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL  pwd
<MonkeyDust> present working directory or so, is what it stands for
<raido> theadmin: Yeah, mouse support in in the tty as been around for longer that Ubuntu.
<VictorCL> ok thankz
<theadmin> raido: I see
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: "print working directory", actually.
<VictorCL> something's wrong with my termina
<VictorCL> it get stuck ...
<VictorCL> the cursor goes everywhere sometimes
<p1l0t>        ctrl-c
<VictorCL> start writing on top of other letters
<gagan> please tell me how to connect to wifi secured by username and pwd
<Oer> !wireless | gagan
<ubottu> gagan: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<designbybeck_> SECURITY QUESTION: The wifi login on Ubuntu/Kubuntu, even for the most secure PEAP / Enterprise password login, can been seen with "Show Password" , How in the world can this be considered secure. If you are trying to login to your companies wifi with your credentials. and all anyone has to do is click Show Password, now they know your companies login info!?
<Calinou> <_< troll spotted
<Calinou> just don't let the connection dialog on when you leave your computer, problem solved?
<theadmin> designbybeck_: Uh, store the passwords in a keyring?
<designbybeck_> Calinou: we have laptops we use for training
<Calinou> however if you can see the password already typed... well
<pcfreak30> Hello, could ayone give me a resolution for this error in pulse audio
<sun_devil> I have a file I unzipped in Downloads, then gave me a blue dir, how do I access that directory?
<theadmin> designbybeck_: Also, you need to lock the screen when you're away from your system.
<designbybeck_> theadmin: but we have no way to get on wireless unless they use their creditials to login to PEAP
<pcfreak30> http://pastie.org/private/kjjpdvidm1qcw0bgojvrdw
<pcfreak30> ?
<pcfreak30> ?
<theadmin> designbybeck_: Yes, so? You need to store the password encrypted, not in plain text
<designbybeck_> how do you do that locally?
<pcfreak30> sun_devil, if its more than 1 file it creates a folder of the archive name in the folder it was extracted
<pranavk> i am adding new users to the system, i have also set the DIR_MODE = 700 in adduser.conf , but the directories that are being made in the home directory are including the permission 'S' always, why ?
<Aster> Hi, I have a FTP/SSH server, and I was wondering how I could remove the need of root access to access a file?
<megamanx1978> I am using 12.04 and cannot install wine
<Calinou> chmod?
<Pici> megamanx1978 : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Aster> Calinou, huh?
<sun_devil> pcfreak38, So in downloads, I now a (2) files with same name except one has .zip, how do I open the second file to see the contents?
<sun_devil> pcfreak38, I did a cd /home/user/Downloads/directory
<pdtpatr1ck> sun_devil:  u can use unzip ?
<Birk_> Hey, anyone knows a command to get the number of connections on a determinated port ?
<pdtpatr1ck> check whether it is installed, if it isn't then install it. Check with "dpkg -l unzip" and to install "sudo apt-get install unzip"
<sun_devil> I did unzip it, its some sort of a bash file sitting in my downloads
<pdtpatr1ck> Birk_: you can start with "netstat -lanp | grep :<portnum>
<megamanx1978> Pici There is a reason I prefer the main channel and that is becouse this is the only place I can get help
<Pici> megamanx1978: Precise is not supported in here. Only in #ubuntu+1
<Birk_> pdtpatr1ck: i'll try that, thanx !
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: I did unzip it, its some sort of a bash file sitting in my downloads
<nishttal2> Hi all, over the last week I have been getting "The Flash plugin was blocked because its is out of date." message on my Chrome browser.. I have tried to update several times but the message wont go away.. what can I do?
<pdtpatr1ck> sun_devil:  what are you trying to? Now that the files have been unzipped. Are you trying to view it or run it?
<nishttal2> I am running 64bit ubuntu
<theadmin> nishttal2: You need to uninstall Flash and upgrade Chrome. Chrome has flash built-in, installing another version will cause such nonsense.
<nishttal2> theadmin, how do I unstall Flash
<nishttal2> theadmin, there is a "Adobe Flash plugin" (for mozilla) .. is that the one i need to uninstall?
<theadmin> nishttal2: yeah
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: not sure, asked my teacher and he said to unzip.  I tried to view it, vi filename, but does not seem right, also tried cat.
<nishttal2> theadmin, i uninstalled that.. and restarted chrome.. is still get the out of date flash message
<viktor133> i just installed 11.10 from a alternative cd, and i can't boot, the screen is just black, maybe a problem with video mode settings?? anyway, all i have now is a grub command line. any help pls?
<theadmin> nishttal2: I did say you need to upgrade Chrome as well.
<pdtpatr1ck> sun_devil: run this "file <filename>"  -- this will tell you what type of file it is.
<nishttal2> theadmin, yeah but before that i thought i'll check if Flash was uninstalled.. but it seems its still there
<pdtpatr1ck> without the quotes of course
<theadmin> nishttal2: Eh, told you Chrome has built-in Flash which it uses.
<theadmin> nishttal2: about:plugins can tell you if you have 1 or 2 flash versions
<sun_devil> directory
<grumbly> Has anyone here had any problems with VLC and h.264 playback suddenly not... um... playing?
<nishttal2> theadmin, in about:plugins  i see.. Flash - Version: 10.3 d162 Download Critical Security Update, Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
<Sarakun> Hi,
<sun_devil> Did a vi and it shows Directory listing and path, display, forloop, whileloop  ?
<Sarakun> Hello,
<pdtpatr1ck> sun_devil: did u run the command i told you to run? it will tell you what type of file it is. If you are looking at a bash file. Then to run it - you would "bash <filename>". But i don't recommend running a bash file if u don't know what it contains or who it is from.
<nishttal2> theadmin, yoohoo that did it.. thanks for your help man :)
<theadmin> nishttal2: Cool. I'm not a man though. Don't assume.
<nishttal2> theadmin, oops sorry
<TheFalkorr> sup
<Aster> Hi, I have a FTP/SSH server, and I was wondering how I could remove the need of root access to access a file?
<TheFalkorr> can someone help me with ppa?
<axisys> designbybeck_: OTP auth should help
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: says it a directory.
<pdtpatr1ck> Aster: check the documentation for whatever software you installed. If you installed for instance ProFTPd then check out their docs
<pdtpatr1ck> sun_devil:  then go in the directory. cd <directory>
<marek_> Aster: make it readable/writable by anyone? (chmod a+rw filename.bin)
<designbybeck_> hmmm
<pdtpatr1ck> marek_:  he wants to remove access, not add
<TheFalkorr> for example. i have linux sources from kernel.org. i have some patch. how to make <source.changes> to dput on ppa?
<Aster> marek_, It's for a webserver, and I get refused access to the folder, and It's a directory I want to change, not a file.
<axisys> designbybeck_: if it allows radius auth then enable radius on rsa securid server.. now radius login using your securid fob and voila .. even if some sees you typing and memorize completely still it is secure..
<__Alex_> Aster: What's the error you're getting?
<sun_devil> ok, I was typing wrong cd /directory.  Like you said cd directory
<Aster> Can I paste a link?
<__Alex_> Ofcourse
<Aster> http://ems.cserv.co/
<Guest21791> Hello.
<axisys> designbybeck_: although someone can argue that is not secure either with MTM
<designbybeck_> way above me  axisys, i was just trying to get the faculty to login to the training laptops with out having them type their campus ID into the show password area
<axisys> MITM*
<__Alex_> Aster: I think "chmod a+r foldername" should do the trick
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: got into it, gives me files display, forloop, selectry, whileloop ?
<TheFalkorr> someone?
<Aster> Okay
<axisys> designbybeck_: well.. all I am saying if you want security there.. you need to look into OTP
<Guest21791> How much of an impression is "Ubuntu for Android" making on manufactures?
<__Alex_> And all the files you want people to access too, (Eg. index.php)
<designbybeck_> ok, thanks axisys
<axisys> designbybeck_: I was giving you an example on how we use RSA securid for that..
<pdtpatr1ck> sun_devil: how many files are in that directory? do "ls -l" .. so looks like they are bash files rom the name of it. Now you can use "vi <filename>" or use "gedit <filename>"
<Guest21791> Am I even at the right place to be talking about Ubuntu for Android?
<__Alex_> yes, guest
<Guest21791> Okay, just making sure.
<axisys> Guest21791: probably #android-dev or #ubuntu-arm as well ?
<messinese90> ciao a tutti
<TheFalkorr> or where to ask about?
<__Alex_> Ubuntu has an ARM port? :O I didn't know. nice to hear. (Puts ubuntu on his tablet)
<axisys> __Alex_: yes
<axisys> __Alex_: there is a hardy ubuntu img avalaible as well to run on top of android as VM
<Kr0nZ> Hi, is their anyone that can help me get my HVR 2250 tuner card working, dmesg shows my card being detected and firmware installed, but when i try to do mplayer /dev/video0 i just get a blank screen, im using 11.04
<axisys> might be karmic .. dont remember
<viktor133> can't boot, only black screen. any help pls?
<axisys> viktor133: can you boot from a CD ?
<celthunder> viktor133: how far does it get before black screen does single user mode work
<jhutchins_wk> On 11.10, I have gnome-screensaver installed, but I can't find where to change the settings.
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: did vi on the files. I thought they would display work I did ?  Looks like they are scripts
<viktor133> celthunder, nothing works, only with recovery mode do i get root shell axisys, nope, installed from altenative cd because regular didn't work
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: Just started learning this stuff
<inaayat> Hello everyone !
<wylde> viktor133: moment, you may need to boot using nomodeset
<inaayat> Does anybody know how to install Paint?
<celthunder> viktor133: ok so boot to init 3 and fix your x config
<ozpy> Hi!. How can I install the Acrobat PDF reader plug-in in FIREFOX?
<sun_devil> pdtpatlck: What the command to run a script?
<viktor133> wylde, i tried to edit the grub file, but don't think i managed. celthunder, don't understand
<inaayat> ozpy : If Firefox asking that choose the first one !
<celthunder> ezpy same as you would in windows
<Aster> __Alex_, it doesn't work :/
<ozpy> inaayat: how can I get it?
<celthunder> sun_devil: intepretor script
<ozpy> I can't from Add-on
<wylde> viktor133: maybe this page will help?
<wylde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<inaayat> ozpy : Just Google it ,
<inaayat> PDF reader for ubuntu or like that?
<frojnd> Hi there. Can anyone suggest me a program that I can install on ubuntu, so I can remotely control ubuntu from windows xp and it's built in rdc?
<celthunder> viktor133: boot to init 1 change your default boot to init 3 and fix your x then set default boot back to init 5
<__Alex_> Aster: Well, IDK anything about Web hosting, so i'm sorry
<Aster> Alright.
<celthunder> frojnd: vnc
<viktor133> wylde, already have this page open :)
<inaayat> When Im on the ¨Ubuntu Software center¨ I says my this : There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<ozpy> Iinaayat: I tried the sudo apt-get install acrobat plug-in and did not work. It seems that its plug-in is no longer supported
<inaayat> I can not download files :( !?!?
<celthunder> inaayat: what happens when you use apt in a terminal
<__Alex_> ozpy: What about getting it from get.adobe.com/reader ?
<Aster> __Alex_, it still won't let me upload files via FTP.
<ozpy> __Alex_ : let me see
<wylde> viktor133: lol alrighty :) As far as I know the nomodeset option helps in a majority of the "blank screen" issues.
<inaayat> celthunder : Cannot open administrator blablabla...
<frojnd> celthunder: so I install vnc server on ubuntu, and set password and forward port on the router. And then I go to America on windows and connect to my ubuntu computer from rdc to vnc???
<celthunder> inaayat: su or sudo up
<inaayat> celthunder : sudo ...
<__Alex_> ozpy: Select different OS, and pick Linux Deb one
<Xphazer> msg nickserv identify Xphazer jean777benoit
<gvo> frojnd: are you doing this across the internet?
<LjL> !identify > Xphazer
<ubottu> Xphazer, please see my private message
<inaayat> celthunder : If i use some codes... the first 2 will fully complete but the last one doest complete,
<frojnd> gvo: yes
<inaayat> celthunder : It says my : cannot open administrator blablabla....
<gvo> Do you have a firewall on the Linux side?
<celthunder> frojnd: you cant use rdp in linux there are lots of vnc clients and servers for both though
<frojnd> gvo: my main question is if there is a program I can install on ubuntu and default rdc wil lknow how to operate with it
<frojnd> celthunder: I'm limited to rdc on windows...
<viktor133> wylde, i only got vi available here, not really experienced with it (excuse my noobness), it says "unable to open swap file, recovery impossible" so i can edit it, right?
<gvo> Yes vnc will recognize vnc or used to anyway.
<celthunder> inaayat: yeah idid you use sudo or su when you ran apt
<gvo> I haven't used it in a while.
<frojnd> gvo: vnc to vnc I KNOW .. .but rdc to vnc?
<inaayat> celthunder : I use sudo
<wylde> celthunder:  there are RDP clients for linux apt-cache search terminal server client
<gvo> At one time under XP yes.
<celthunder> viktor133: delete the swap file from fstab what happens
<dommer>  oh hey look, 5 billion people
<frojnd> gvo: ok so I install vnc servr on ubuntu and I can connect to my ubuntu from rdc on windows
<celthunder> wylde: hmm good to know
<gvo> As I said, once upon a time that worked.
<celthunder> dommer: what
<gvo> Can't say it does any longer.
<celthunder> inaayat: ok gan you pastebin the entire error pleaso
<inaayat> celthunder : ok wait 1 minute
<wylde> viktor133: you're booted into your install or on a live boot?
<dommer> celthunder: 5billion people in the room sir
<ozpy> __Alex_: That;s not a Firefox plug-in
<Ferris314> hmm. im trying to use an ubuntu disc to copy files from a dying hard drive to an external hdd
<gaussblurinc> hello! i install libgmp with software manager. how to use it in qt-projects?
<celthunder> dommer: no there are not 1626 or so
<__Alex_> ozpy: But it should install one
<Ferris314> i cannot. get to the gui without installing it seems. ill check the version real quick
<ozpy> __Alex_: I have that.
<Ferris314> after a real slow restart heh
<ozpy> Let me try something
<viktor133> wylde, no the system is installed (from alternative cd, text-based), i'm in recovery mode
<celthunder> Ferris314: why do you need a gui for that and the disks should boot to gui if hardware is suported with built in modules
<dommer> celthunder: so.  who's being literal?
<inaayat> selthunder : it says my this : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<inaayat> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<viktor133> wylde, vi gives an errror "can't open file for writing"
<__Alex_> Why can't ubuntu have such awesome dicumentation as arch has? :(
<celthunder> inaayat: kill all runnin apt ano software managers and then rm the lock file
<celthunder> then try again
<Ferris314> celthunder: i need gui for that because i suck at linux and am moderately scared of messing things up with command line
<wylde> viktor133: are you starting vi with sudo?
<inaayat> celthunder : How to kill ? :S
<celthunder> __Alex_: i am in arch love it
<Phinnay> Ubuntu server 11.10 will not allow me to log on - I type my username and password at console, it shows Welcome to Ubunto and then kicks me right back to a login prompt. Booted with Live CD and mounted / . What should I look at next?
<wylde> viktor133: sudo vi <filename>
<celthunder> inaayat: ps auxf | grep apt
<viktor133> wylde, i'm root in some recovery shell
<gvo> frojnd: Otherwise this might be what you are looking for  http://www.rdesktop.org/
<__Alex_> celthunder: I'm also a Arch fan
<celthunder> inaayat: then kill -9 the pids
<viktor133> wylde i'm trying to edit /etc/default/grub with vi
<inaayat> WHAT ??!?!?
<inaayat> I DONT UNDERSTAND >!
<dommer> LOL
<axisys> Phinnay: can you login to one of the text-based ttys ?
<ikonia> inaayat: calm down please.
<celthunder> __Alex_: :) idle in here to feel useful the people in arch document and then ask intelligent questions i cant answer
<inaayat> ikonia : sorry, but i want to fix something,
<wylde> viktor133: shouldn't give you a hassle if you're root.. moment reading
<ikonia> inaayat: simple solution - reboot your box and it will close all open sessions
<celthunder> isakov: which part
<ikonia> inaayat: you can then use the package manager
<celthunder> er inaayat what
<celthunder> inaayat: which part
<__Alex_> celthunder: Lol, same here XD
<ikonia> inaayat: you can do it in more detail but you don't seem to understand so a reboot is a quick and clean fix
<inaayat> ikonia : How to boot ?!!?!?!
<Phinnay> (axisys): I'ts a server with no GUI - so its all text based
<ikonia> inaayat: type "reboot" in the command line
<axisys> Phinnay: so can you login as root?
<celthunder> ikonia: he needs to rm his lock file and kill all current apt and aptitudes running not reboot
<gvo> Pull the plug out of the wall and walk away :)
<inaayat> Where is the command line ?
<wylde> viktor133: have you tried using the grub editor to add the nomodeset?
<ikonia> celthunder: it won't be the lock file needs removing, it will be it can't get a lock on it
<inaayat> Sorry for everything but its my first time on linux :P
<ikonia> a reboot should fix it clean and simple
<__Alex_> Does Ubuntu have a PPC port loke Debian? I would like to try is on my G5
<__Alex_> *like
<cats333> yeah theres ppc ubuntu
<axisys> Phinnay: you really should be in #ubuntu-server .. i assumed you are on desktop since you are on this channel
<Phinnay> (axisys): nope, every user on the system is getting the same issue
<ikonia> __Alex_: there is a PPC port, but it is not as well maintained/stable
<cats333> I tried it yesterday :)
<ikonia> __Alex_: it's a community supported build
<Phinnay> oooh, was not aware that existed!
<Siegel-> hello. i installed 12.04 a few days ago and i just did a fresh reinstall of 11.10. my wireless network card will not work. i tried extracting the needed firmware and it still wont work. will a restart do it?
<inaayat> ikonia : where is the command line ?!!?!?!
<Phinnay> thanks!!
<cats333> 10.04 seems to work well
<inaayat> ikonia : sorry first time on linux :P
<celthunder> Siegel-: what card
<viktor133> wylde how do i get to the grub editor?
<ikonia> inaayat: where you are typing
<ikonia> inaayat: yes, you've said
<inaayat> reboot
<Siegel-> celthunder: BCM4318
<sun_devil> I running the script, did a ./scriptname received a permission denied
<celthunder> inaayat: ctrl alt f1
<Ferris314> ahaha Siegel-, i always had that problem on fresh install too.. do you know which wireless card you have?
<Siegel-> Ferris314: BCM4318, its supported by b43
<Ferris314> and do
<Siegel-> or so i read
<gaussblurinc> how to include gmp lib in qt-project?
<wylde> viktor133: when you boot, does it go to the grub boot menu?
<celthunder> Siegel-: did you blacklist the other ones
<Siegel-> celthunder: no and i dont know how to
<sun_devil> Thanks, got it
<inaayat> ikonia : If i say : reboot then is say reboot need it ?
<inaayat> or something like that
<inaayat> it says : Need to be reboot
<inaayat> ...?
<celthunder> Siegel-: make a file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Siegel-> celthunder: i typed this into a terminal: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer. it downloaded some stuff but i am still unable to enable my wireless
<wylde> viktor133: if it doesn't, hold shift down after the bios loads to get the menu, then select the entry you want to edit woth your arrow keys, and hit e instead of enter
<viktor133> wylde don't think so, i can choose between regular kernel boot (which results in black screen) or recovery mode, which gives me a few more options like dropping to root shell
<gvo> inaayat: Need to be root perhaps?
<Siegel-> celthunder: oh god, i have no idea what that means. forgive me.
<viktor133> wylde or memtest
<inaayat> gvo : Yeah like that
<wylde> viktor133:  yes, instead of hitting enter, you press e
<inaayat> gvo : if i restart my computer it is the same i think ?
<gvo> inaayat: sudo reboot
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> < Un SaLuTo a TuTto #ubuntu >
<gvo> inaayat: yes
<celthunder> Siegel-: yeah there should be a few modules that need blacklisting i dont have a broadcom though so not sure which ones sorry
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA>  C i A u U z Z ~¤~ A ~¤~ T u T t I i ~¤~ G e N t E ~¤~ 
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> `·.¸¸.·»•CiaõOo•«.¸¸.·´
<wylde> viktor133: it will allow you to enter the nomodeset before you boot
<Siegel-> celthunder: its ok. last time i had 11.10 it worked automatically. what could have gone wrong this time?
<gartral> it's shift after grub too get to the recovery console, right?
<srini> http://goterminal.blogspot.in/2012/02/opensuse-122-milestone-2-has-been.html
<celthunder> FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA: stop it
<Siegel-> Ferris314: do you have any idea?
<ikonia> srini: any reason you are posting that ?
<gvo> Siegel-: network manager is a piece of trash.
<__Alex_> gvo: So use WICD
<gvo> I've had better luck with wicd.
<Siegel-> gvo i dont know what wicd is
<srini> ikonia, need your review
<celthunder> gartral: add a 1 no the kernel line
<gvo> apt-get install wicd
<__Alex_> Siegel: WICD is a lightweight Network manager
<ikonia> srini: this channels ubuntu support, not a news blogging channel, so please don't post it unless it has relevence to your ubuntu support issue
<celthunder> Siegel-: network manager written in python
<Siegel-> when i click on my connection icon it says: wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<gartral> celthunder: huh?
<srini> ikonia, is there any news blogging channel available?
<celthunder> Siegel-: is it enabled in bios or is there a hardware toggle
<ikonia> srini: not that I'm aware of, try #defocus
<Siegel-> celthunder: how can i find out? i have no idea.
<celthunder> gartral: for recovery / single user mode
<Tzunamii> :)
<gartral> oh.. there's a recovery mode.. DUR
<celthunder> Siegel-: look?
<Siegel-> celthunder: have no idea how to.
<wylde> viktor133: once you are in the editor press the DOWN ARROW until you get to the line that starts with linux /boot
 * gartral derps
<srini> ikonia, ok
<celthunder> Siegel-: reboot boot to bios and go through the menus
<Siegel-> celthunder: ok bios i choose when i sign in?
<gvo> Siegel-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737629&highlight=broadcom+4318&page=3
<wylde> viktor133: and press END keys to position your cursor at the end of the that line usually ending with “quiet splash” and type "nomodeset"
<celthunder> Siegel-: then physically pick up your laptop and look for a switch
<celthunder> Siegel-: it shourd be before the os boots.....
<Siegel-> celthunder: oh woah. where could it be? on the bottom?
<wylde> viktor133: then all you have to do is hit ctrl+X to boot
<Siegel-> celthunder: i see  i see
<viktor133> wylde it seems to be booting
<celthunder> Siegel-: i dont know
<wylde> viktor133: you added the nomodeset?
<gvo> Siegel-: Mine is above the keyboard just to the left of center.
<viktor133> wylde yep :)
<wylde> viktor133: good stuff :)
<FireStorms> Is there something like XAMPP on Ubuntu (except not Xampp as it's too complicated)
<Siegel-> gvo: there is a wifi icon that lights up when it works and now its off. i see no switch though
<wylde> Firestorm tasksel  and choose lamp
<celthunder> FireStorms: yes
<gvo> Mine is a light and a push button all in one.
<viktor133> wylde thnks, are these changes permanent, or do i have to edit the grub file somewhere?
<gvo> Try pushing the light
<celthunder> gvo: huh
<FireStorms> celthunder, really? What is this then?
<Siegel-> GVo nothing
<gvo> Siegel-: OK
<Siegel-> GVo its a dell latitude D610
<celthunder> viktor133: if you changed it when booting its temporary
<gaussblurinc> how to find the path to lib?:\ i install it (libgmp) with software manager, where should it layed?
<wylde> vik if you edited the /etc/default/grub file on your system it is permanent, if not then you will need to add the nomodeset once you're logged in
<gvo> Siegel-: Did you look at that url
<Siegel-> GVo im looking
<gvo> OK
<celthunder> gaussblurinc: /usr/lib is most likely
<viktor133> celthunder, ok, so i open the etc/default/grub in vim or something and edit it, that would take care of it?
<wylde> viktor133: once you're in you can gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Siegel-> GVo ok they also said i might have to blacklist something but i dont know what or how to
<Zaitzev> How do I search for all files with a specific extension, and delete all the files as they are found, using terminal?
<celthunder> Siegel-: look up your card
<celthunder> it should tell you
<gvo> Siegel-: google blacklist modules linux and you should find references
<jadoe> I'd like to remap ctrl+c/v/x/t/w/q to alt+c/v/x/t/w/q without switching alt and ctrl globally. Possible?
<godofwar> anyone know what backup software is supposed to be used instead of nepomuk?
<celthunder> Zaitzev: find with results passed to rm
<gvo> jadoe:  man xmodmap
<santoshfamily> how i can delete old kernal ?
<celthunder> santoshfamily: rm it
<gaussblurinc> how to add lib in /usr/lib to c++ project? (libgmp.so.3.5.2)?
<celthunder> fogmaker: nepomuk backs up what
<Zaitzev> celthunder: that was rather vague, but ok
<gvo> dpkg --purge <packagename>
<celthunder> Zaitzev: i forgot the arguements thats the general idea though
<DonD> does ubuntu have an irc client installed s?
<gvo> santoshfamily: dpkg --purge <packagename>
<FireStorms> IS it possible to install both Ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server on one machine....
<santoshfamily> <celthunder> should i use terminal for it ?
<celthunder> DonD: maybe there are plenty in the repos
<cats333> firestorms: I think so
<gvo> I think evolution has an irc client
<viktor133> wylde, i think the change worked, anyway i'll be able to boot now, i owe you a beer :p
<celthunder> santoshfamily: i would you should do it however you want
<Zaitzev> celthunder: It's the arguments I'm unsure of, how do I pass what 'find' finds over to rm?
<gvo> And it's often installed by default
<celthunder> gvo: thats a mail client....
<wylde> viktor133: glad it worked! :)
<Ferris314> dualboots dont mind FireStorms
<gvo> Well, when I click on the icon I see "set up chat"
<gvo> So something connected with it has chat ability.
<celthunder> FireStorms: yes
<Zaitzev> celthunder: find /folder -iname '*.mta' > rm $1
<Zaitzev> am I close?
<gvo> So it's empathy
<FireStorms> Ferris314, this is the thing, I only have one computer and I'd like to use it for web development
<gvo> Not evolution.
<santoshfamily> but i want remove old kernal !
<wylde> you can connect to irc servers with Empathy which is installed by default
<gvo> santoshfamily: dpkg ---purge
<celthunder> FireStorms: the only difference is which packages are installed
<cats333> How do you change the default microphone in Xubuntu?
<celthunder> install what you want and use it how you want
<celthunder> cats333: which audio system
<cats333> pulse
<celthunder> santoshfamily: so delete it
<FireStorms> can I install Ubuntu server in like a virtual machine
<celthunder> FireStorms: yes
<Ferris314> but why
<wylde> Zaitzev: find /folder -type f -name "*.txt" -delete
<Ferris314> xD
<FireStorms> celthunder, awesome
<santoshfamily> <gvo>  you are telling about removal of packages and i donot the name of it !
<gvo> What's the file name of the kernel you want to remove?
<santoshfamily> previous which is taking space of hdd !
<cats333> How do you change the default microphone in PulseAudio
<gvo> Other than that bit of useless information what else do you know about the kernel?
<gvo> santoshfamily: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<gvo> That will give you a list.
<elijah> I have a 5 year old laptop I just installed Ubuntu on, it has a PATA HDD and I can hear it being accessed constantly, is there a way I can see what is accessing it all the time?
<gartral> what is the absolute, bare minimum amount of RAM a server install will run on.. i'm not talking sanely, i'm talking, without a swap, what is the bare minimum it can be done with while the server is still stable
<santoshfamily> linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic           3.0.0-12.20
<Jordan_U> elijah: iotop might be useful.
<gvo> santoshfamily: is that the only one?
<wylde> elijah: does the laptop have a reasonable amount of ram?
<godofwar> gnome 3 or unity, what is the verdict?
<elijah> wylde: 512MB
<gvo> godofwar: both are POS
<santoshfamily> no the other one is in use which is 3.0.0-16-generic
<Jordan_U> !best | godofwar
<ubottu> godofwar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Siegel-> gvo: i followed the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access      it said after typing in a few commands i can go and enable the b43 drivers in "hardware/additional drivers". it wont let me enable anything. let alone display anything to be enabled.
<wylde> elijah: ok did you install full Ubuntu
<gvo> OK so dpkg --purge linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<godofwar> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<UrB> godofwar: gnome 3 seems bit snappier on my ancient laptop
<elijah> wylde: yes
<santoshfamily> does it will harm the os !
<wylde> elijah: just thinking that if you're filling up the system memory it may cause it to constantly access the swap partition
<tumppu> Siegel-: I got my Broadcom working by loading b43 driver
<pconwell> anyone seen lvm duplicate an /sda as a /hda?
<prosenjit> hi
<godofwar> Urb: i have been using unity with ubuntu 11.10 and there are simple problems like laggy window movement
<naeem> hi
<gvo> santoshfamily: It is the os, but not the one you are running.
<godofwar> Urb: also nepomuk doesnt work
<wylde> elijah: you caould always try lubuntu or xubuntu. Both of those I find work great on older heardware
<UrB> nepomuk?
<wylde> wow, typos much? heh
<naeem> yes
<santoshfamily> does it need user privilege
<gvo> Yes
<sevi> Hello, got a question: is it possible to open an application with a console using the .bashrc ??? i have a path now: export PATH=/home/sevi/Programme/blender-2.62-linux-glibc27-i686/blender/:$PATH  --- what is to add to this code ?
<gvo> sudo dpkg ...
<godofwar> Urb: have you tried installing ubuntu 11.10?
<elijah> wylde: Thanks, system monitor says I am using 320 of 463MiB and 291 of 477Mib of swap so I think you are right. Not sure why it wouldn't use all of physical first though
<prosenjit> i am not able to customize my ubuntu 11.10 default desktop
<UrB> godofwar: I am runnign it atm
<godofwar> Urb: nepomuk is the default backup software to backup your distro.
<santoshfamily> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<gvo> santoshfamily: honestly though it takes so little disk space why bother unless you're on an 40 Mb disk.
<godofwar> Urb: then you have seen the nepomuk popup.  Its a very common bug in 11.10
<godofwar> Urb: you can read about it in the ubuntu forums
<UrB> you mean deja dup?
<wylde> elijah: yeah I find with 512mb ram the full Ubuntu install doesn't run very well. But lubuntu and xubuntu run well on old hardware :)
<gvo> santoshfamily: So do you have software manager running?
<godofwar> Urb: what do you use for backing up your system?
<UrB> http://nepomuk.semanticdesktop.org/nepomuk/index.html :)
<Ferris314> what kind of disc should i keep around f
<godofwar> Urb: ah i will look that up
<Siegel-> tumppu: done that. its still disabled "by hardware switch"
<elijah> wylde: K, thanks, do you know if it is possible to install xubuntu right over ubuntu or should I do a full wipe?
<UrB> dejadup is the one mine has as default backup
<godofwar> hmm
<santoshfamily> spm is working !
<Ferris314> erf. broken line my bad. what would you use as an os on a cd?
<wylde> elijah: you can tell the installer to use the entire disk and it will do it for you
<godofwar> Urb: doesn't it just backup files and not a pure disto backup?
<UrB> could be - I haven't ever done full system backup
<in0cula> i have to set this line at boot (sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M auto) where i have to write it?
<UrB> I just bite the bullet and re-install if things go wrong :)
<elijah> wylde: Thanks, downloading now!
<wylde> elijah: unless you want to keep the other installation, which I assume you won't. Just back up anything you need to keep beforehand
<gvo> Siegel-: install wicd then update-rc.d network-manager remove
<Siegel-> GVo sudo apt-get install wicd?
<elijah> wylde: I just checked and this laptop supports up to 2 GB ram so I am going to buy some of that too.
<gvo> yes
<gvo> Siegel-: yes
<wylde> elijah: I actually have an old 1.3 ghz PC with 256mb ram running xubuntu and it works great :)
<Siegel-> GVo ok its installing, then what do i do next? i dont know the command
<santoshfamily> <gvo> thanks buddy !
<gvo> Siegel-: see the  update-rc.d that I sent you.
<elijah> wylde: I am downloading now, if it works good with Xubuntu and 256 then it will be even better with 2 GB!
<wylde> elijah: for sure
<gvo> Then do a /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<Siegel-> GVo ok is that the command?
<gvo> Siegel-: to be sure
<Siegel-> ooh
<gvo> Siegel-: install wicd then update-rc.d network-manager remove
<elijah> wylde: Appears that Chromium is taking up most of the memory also
<gvo> The command starts after the word "then"
<gvo> I hope you're not on the system you are doing this to.
<DonD> i rebooted the server and now i cant watch php sites, i have an xml plugin that dont work, do i need to start somthing ?
<gvo> Siegel-: are you still there?
<Siegel-> GVo well i have no other.
<Siegel-> yes
<Siegel-> GVo should i tell you what it said?
<gvo> Sure
<satio> hi, i read about a ubuntu for android phones, is it possible to install it on other phones, ie symbian?
<Siegel-> GVo update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/network-manager exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<gvo> That's OK.
<elijah> I am running Ubuntu 11.10, when I close Chromium 17 I still have a bunch of chromium-browse process which are taking up valuable memory, is this normal?
<wylde> elijah: yeah sometimes browsers get greedy heh, depending on how many tabs are open and any plugins running
<gvo> Now start wicd,  Just type sudo wicd
<elijah> wylde: Do you know how I can run a disk speed test on Ubuntu?
<gvo> Siegel-: If you lose the internet just reboot.
<Siegel-> GVo it said rename failed
<Siegel-> GVo no prob
<Siegel-> GVo now its a wired connection.
<Siegel-> but im hoping to change that
<satio> @elijah: chromium kills the memory on my pcs (ubuntu pcs and windows), i'd guess its normal for chromium to take up a lot of memory.
<gvo> sudo wicd gave you a rename failed?
<Siegel-> yes
<wylde> elijah: not off the top of my head, but I'm sure there's info on it either in the Ubuntu forums or the wiki
<Siegel-> then i tried just "wicd" and it said: Root privileges are required for the daemon to run properly.  Exiting.
<elijah> satio: Does Chromium release it though when you close it? I close it and it still sucking memory
<gvo> OK reboot.  If you don't have a network when you come back up, type sudo wicd again.
<Siegel-> alright so see you in a bit
<gvo> Worst case
<gvo> wait
<noob_at_work> xD
<Siegel-> alright im here
<in0cula> where i have to put this to make it load at boot???
<in0cula> pls help
<gvo> worst case you'll need to start network-manager again, if wicd isn't working.
<Siegel-> GVo ok
<the-ubuntu-user> @elijah: yes
<Siegel-> so should i reboot GVo ?
<gvo> So if wicd doesnt work, then
<gvo> not yet.
<nagarjuna> hi guys
<Siegel-> ok
<elijah> I have half my physical memory available and half my swap used, should Ubuntu release swap and start using all physical memory first?
<the-ubuntu-user> chromium usually releases the memory, but sometimes the process is running in the background.
<gvo> so if wicd doesn't work after reboot, the do "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start"
<gvo> the==then
<Siegel-> let me write that down
<elijah> the-ubuntu-user: I think that is what is happening, do you know how to turn off Chromium from running in the background?
<nagarjuna> hi any one how can we set a pop-ups(like xchat, thunderbird) for skype
<roasted> Question - can anybody tell me what the relevance is of pyNeighborhood with system-config-samba being functional? I noticed last night system-config-samba would not launch, a quick Google search revealed other users with a similar issue who reported installing pyNeighborhood solved their problem. I'm curious as to "why". What does pyNeighborhood do?
<the-ubuntu-user> i sometimes have to close chromium through system monitor.
<Siegel-> GVo ok i wrote that down
<gvo> elijah: linux memory management looks strange but it's quite efficent, don't worry.
<gvo> Siegel-: give it a go.
<the-ubuntu-user> @elijah: I have no idea how to fix the problem, but I dont get the problem as much in ubuntu 10.04, as i did in the later builds.
<Siegel-> GVo ok see you in a bit, thanks
<pconwell> I have /sda being duplicated as /hda... any ideas?
<minixvbox> pconwell: what is the output of: uname -a
<pconwell> I'm actually helping a friend, I'm not sure - I know it's Ubuntu 11.10
<pconwell> What's happening is there are duplicate /sda and /hda showing up with the same UUID
<adam_> hello
<gvo> pconwell: What's the /etc/fstab look like
<Siegel-> GVo back im gonna try sudo wicd
<gvo> Hm
<Siegel-> GVo "rename failed"
<adam_> jest ktoś z Polski?
<pconwell> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/qhy9c/ubuntu_server_1110_x86_64_running_as_ms_2008_r2/c3xwfg1
<gvo> do a ps -e | grep wicd
<pconwell> fstab is in there
<minixvbox> !pl | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gvo> pconwell: I'm sure, look in it and see if there is anything funny.
<pconwell> gvo: nothing out of the ordinary that I saw
<gvo> Siegel-: ps -e | grep wicd
<gvo> pconwell: OK
<Siegel-> GVo it doesnt od anything
<gvo> Hm wierd.
<Siegel-> as if its not there
<antismap> hello, how can i uninstall my current kernel ? It freezes at boot so i always have to choose the last one in the "previous kernels" in grub in order to boot
<gvo> Siegel-: so try  sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start
<Siegel-> GVo it says its starting it
<minixvbox> antismap: do you know which kernel it is that's freezing?
<Siegel-> gvo * Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [ OK ]
<gvo> and then sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<pconwell> antismap: Here is some info: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/need-to-remove-old-versions-of-ubuntu-kernel-466660/
<antismap> yes the 3.0.0-16 generic
<minixvbox> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<antismap> yes pconwell but in this case it's not a "old version" is the new one
<Siegel-> gvo and now?
<antismap> so i'm worried that it breaks all if i do that :/
<gvo> What did the stop say?
<lilVaratep> how do i burn an iso? write to disc?
<pconwell> antismap: you may need to edit grub to boot from the kernel that is working then
<Siegel-> something long
<codezombie> hey, trying to re-install ubuntu 10.04 server and I'm on the partition disks section... I don't see an option to delete lvm groups. I seem to remember this being there, am I missing something?
<Siegel-> should i use pastebin GVo?
<minixvbox> antismap: i was half hoping you were out of date, so you could update to the latest
<gvo> Siegel-: something good or somthing bad?
<Siegel-> doesnt look bad
<Siegel-> its like a tip
<roasted> Question - can anybody tell me what the relevance is of pyNeighborhood with system-config-samba being functional? I noticed last night system-config-samba would not launch, a quick Google search revealed other users with a similar issue who reported installing pyNeighborhood solved their problem. I'm curious as to "why". What does pyNeighborhood do?
<Siegel-> rather than..... GVo
<gvo> OK
<antismap> it happened them i changed my graphic card and installed the driver from the website
<pconwell> antismap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<antismap> when*
<gvo> ifconfig -a
<codezombie> nvm, I'm an idiot
<antismap> ok i'll look at that
<gvo> Is the card working yet.
<Siegel-> gvo http://paste.ubuntu.com/870225/
<Siegel-> no its not
<minixvbox> antismap: ah, what was wrong with the driver from the repo?
<pconwell> antismap: do you know if you have grub2? I'm assuming you do...
<lilVaratep> how do i burn an iso? is it just "write to disc" ?
<pconwell> lilVaratep: yes
<Siegel-> GVo is the iconfig -a for me?
<antismap> minixvbox: it didn't show up in "hardware drivers" it was wierd
<gvo> yes
<gvo> Siegel-: yes
<minixvbox> antismap: whats the card?
<gvo> Siegel-: the message is informative
<Siegel-> GVo should i pastebin the ifconfig?
<antismap> minixvbox: GeForce GT 220
<gvo> sure
<Siegel-> gvo http://paste.ubuntu.com/870231/
<wylde> antismap: that's the exact card I have
<gvo> Siegel-: Do you see a network icon?
<Siegel-> GVo no it disappeared when we "Stopped" the network manager thing, but i have internet.
<wylde> I'm on 10.04 using the driver from nvidia
<Siegel-> you mean the two arrows thing? one pointing upwards the other down? GVo ?
<antismap> but i think that if i installed ubunty with this card directly, i would have had problems. Here i changed my card so ubuntu didn't propose me any nvidia driver
<antismap> i don't know why
<gvo> Siegel-: Might be
<gvo> click on it
<Siegel-> its done
<Siegel-> gone
<Siegel-> since we stopped the network manager. wicd never opened up. i didnt see anything. it just said its starting in terminal
<antismap> right now if i go into "additional drivers" it doesn't propose me any repository driver so ..
<gvo> so try the sudo /etc/init.d wicd start
<gvo> again.
<antismap> i'm just going to remove the last kernel and won't do kernel upgrades and that's will be it
<Siegel-> GVo it did the same
<Siegel-> and still no network icon
<Siegel-> there is an OK in brackets on the side. does that mean anything?
<gvo> OK go to system/Preferences/Network
<gvo> Siegel-: yes that says it worked.
<celthunder> Siegel-: wicd is the daemon you still have to start the client bit
<Siegel-> GVo i searched for wicd and it opened up a window finally
<superdmp> Hi - I installed cmake, on the current  version of Ubuntu Server , to install MySQL; however, I get this when I run cmake .: http://dpaste.com/712013/
<Siegel-> GVo it says "no wireless networks found"
<minixvbox> superdmp: so you're compiling mysql?
<superdmp> yes
<gvo> OK so we're back to a driver issue.
<minixvbox> superdmp: why not use what is in the repo?
<gvo> Review that web page again and see if you can make the changes, I've got to find lunch.
<Siegel-> so can i just keep wicd now? just leave it the way it is GVo? but still i dont get it. i downloaded all the firmware. this is driving me crazy. one time it works automatically you change the OS and it stops
<gvo> No problem
<Siegel-> GVo nope. i guess ill just wait for someone else. thanks though
<svfusion> \server irc.dmehosting.com
<gvo> Once you get the drivers sorted out wicd will work better for you.
<superdmp> minixvbox: I am following a set of instructions for setting up a webserver that has been drawn up for our institution; it's how our other servers have been set up
<gvo> Siegel-: It comes up automatically.
<minixvbox> !lamp | superdmp
<ubottu> superdmp: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gvo> so you don't have to do the starts, I was just being sure.
<nagarjuna> hi any one how can we set a pop-ups(like xchat, thunderbird) for skype
<wylde> superdmp:  ahh ok, I was going to say using tasksel and choosing the lamp entry is SO much easier :)
<minixvbox> nagarjuna: does skype use libnotify?
<nagarjuna> minixvbox: sorry, how to check that
<minixvbox> nagarjuna: no idea, i don't use skype
<nagarjuna> oh k
<Dear> I have an issue. Just recently when I reboot or shut down and start up again I can't use my keyboard or mouse for about 2 minutes. This creates a problem for me since I can't choose what OS to boot into. This is something that just happen very recently and both the keyboard and mouse was working find for years. Any ideas? Thanks
<TeodorM> Hi!please help me! I am trying to mount windows partitions, but I get some problems. I've tried to do like in this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  but in both cases (automatic and manual conf.) I get some errors (ntfs-config:2217): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Benkinooby> Dear, so you cant use them even if you are in grub?
<Benkinooby> Dear, can you use your keyboard BEFORE you get to grub... e.g. to get to BIOS?
<jhutchins_wk> Dear: USB?
<Dear> I can't get my keyboard to work at all and yes a wireless logitech K350 USB
<antismap> if i remove those packages : linux-generic linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic linux-image-generic
<CannedCorn> hey guys, is there a way to tell apt-get install to not start init.d stuff
<antismap> will i still have my older kernels ?
<Dear> not even F2 works
<Benkinooby> Dear, do you have an usb or PS2 keyboard at hand for testing?
<Dear> can't get into BIOS even Benkinooby
<zgr> hey guys I've just discovered seahorse, as I understood it stored my passwords on websites from chromium, I want to move to firefox now, is there way to get them there?
<Dear> yes i do and still same issue Benkinooby
<minixvbox> antismap: linux-generic and linux-image-generic are metapkgs i think, they always link to the latest kernel in the repo
<Benkinooby> Dear, so the wireless keyboard adapter is unplugged, the other keyboard is mounted and still the problem appears?
<minixvbox> antismap: in other words you don't want to remove them
<antismap> but i don't have the choice
<Dear> IDK what I did because both were working find for years now. Benkinooby
<Dear> yes Benkinooby
<antismap> if i do that : sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic
<Noor_egy> hello
<antismap> it wants to delete the other ones too
<Dear> same thing happens can't even get into BIOS Benkinooby
<minixvbox> antismap: the best thing you can do is remove the driver you installed and see if you get back to a state that you can boot into
<nagarjuna> hey guys, is there any package in linux that i can get 3d icons like in Mac
<Siegel-> hi. ive been trying to get my b43 to work. i need my wireless network. i found these commands to change from b43 to wl, or vice versa. termincal says "permission denied" to these commands. why is that? im desparate to get my wireless working
<antismap> because editing grub 2 sounds like complicated too..
<Siegel-> commands" modprobe 0r b43"
<Siegel-> -r*
<tumppu> siegel use sudo
<minixvbox> antismap: grub isn't that complicated
<Benkinooby> So if the problem arises with other keyboards too and the problems comes even before you get to boot anything it makes the impression that this is hardware related
<Benkinooby> So if the problem arises with other keyboards too and the problems comes even before you get to boot anything it makes the impression that this is hardware related Dear
<nagarjuna> hi, is there any package in linux that i can get 3d icons like in Mac
<roasted> Question - can anybody tell me what the relevance is of pyNeighborhood with system-config-samba being functional? I noticed last night system-config-samba would not launch, a quick Google search revealed other users with a similar issue who reported installing pyNeighborhood solved their problem. I'm curious as to "why". What does pyNeighborhood do?
<Siegel-> tumppu:  didnt work. i think my sta/broadcom -wl driver is conflicting with my b43 driver. i need to remove it.
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, there is a package that makes ubuntu look like mac.. or do you just want the icons?
<Dear> Benkinooby, Can you think of any reason that this just recently occured? I mean it was working fine for years.
<tumppu> siegel remove the bmc-kernel tms
<Benkinooby> Dear, first shot would be: it's old
<Benkinooby> Dear, do you also have a ps/2 keyboard for testing?
<Dear> Benkinooby, the keyboard(s) are?
<Siegel-> tumppu: how do i go about doing that
<Benkinooby> Dear, hm
<tumppu> Siegel-: apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Evilus> Does anyone have experience with utorrent and wine on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Benkinooby> Dear, hm, i don't know any further... try unplug as much as possible and only leave the keyboard on
<Benkinooby> Dear, maybe some connector or somethings blocks a fast hardware recognition
<Dear> Benkinooby, no ps/2 bk for testing :( i don't even  think this PC has a ps/2 port. lol  been awhile since i looked behind my PC though. OK I will try that. Thanks
<Siegel-> tumppu: it said it wa snot installed so not removed. i think its the STA driver conflicting.
<Evilus> basically I have this bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/105268/utorrent-3-1-2-via-wine-black-background-of-main-panel that the main window is black I tried few themes but none of them solved this issue. I could not have found any theme for win 7 which would install properly. Would appreciate if someone could help :D
<developer> \quit
<Siegel-> tumppu: oh why wont it just work/ it worked fine before and now it just stopped working even since i changed the OS
<Benkinooby> Evilus, is there any special reason for using utorrent?
<Evilus> rss feed
<tumppu> Siegel-: I had similar problems with BCM4318 after 11.10 install
<Evilus> I tried few other torrent clients but none of them had good rss feed
<Evilus> I have setup rss downloader with  Filters etc.
<Dear> That what I was thinking also but I am a noob at linux still and didn't know how to troubleshoot kb/mouse issues. Benkinooby. but i will try unpluging all but kb. be back if still not workie. :)
<tumppu> at last I find out that "modprobe b43" got it working
<Benkinooby> ah, ok
<Benkinooby> Evilus, ah, ok ... i don't know much about that... maybe an older version would work?
<Benkinooby> Dear, ok
<Evilus> older version of utorrent ? I could try I guess
<Dear> thanks Benkinooby.
<Benkinooby> Dear, i don't think that problem is software related
<Dear> Benkinooby,  I didn't either
<Benkinooby> Dear, because the problem come BEFORE any operation system can work
<Dear> Benkinooby, exactly
<nagarjuna> Benkinooby: i need only for the icons
<Benkinooby> Dear, soo.. hope i don't see you here anymore then ;)
<Dear> LOL
<Noor_egy> hello i haveing propleme with grub as i tried to install ubuntu grap after enstaling windows and now its ended to have everytime i begin my pc with black window and grup> word and no place to eneter to ubuntu or windows :S any heeeeeeelp
<Benkinooby> Dear, maybe with an other problem :D
<Dear> true
<gedO> Hello guys. I have this question. How to install Ubuntu to USB like I install them to HDD?
<roasted> Question - can anybody tell me what the relevance is of pyNeighborhood with system-config-samba being functional? I noticed last night system-config-samba would not launch, a quick Google search revealed other users with a similar issue who reported installing pyNeighborhood solved their problem. I'm curious as to "why". What does pyNeighborhood do?
<Dear> still pretty new to the whole linux world
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, what user interface do you use? gnome2, unity, gnome3 kde4?
<nagarjuna> unity
<Evilus> hah look at that Benkinooby I dled 2.2.1 and it works :D
<Benkinooby> Dear, happended to everybody here once :)
<Benkinooby> Evilus, so, at least a workaround... more or less :)
<wylde> roasted: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cts=1330971727991&ved=0CDcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fpyneighborhood%2F&ei=SARVT_n5EKT50gH51MCwBQ&usg=AFQjCNF5hFJP5uauStLryBarMDECz_5Wug&sig2=9bJThJsmjL6L9_3Mzfj__w
<Evilus> ye Benkinooby I guess I'll try it like this for some time, thanks for the tip
<Noor_egy> hello i haveing propleme with grub as i tried to install ubuntu grap after enstaling windows and now its ended to have everytime i begin my pc with black window and grup> word and no place to eneter to ubuntu or windows :S any heeeeeeelp
<freeman_> how i can manage the side panel in ubuntu 10.11?
<Benkinooby> Evilus, maybe the next version will work again
<minixvbox> !grub2 | Noor_egy
<nagarjuna> Benkinooby: i am using unity interface
<ubottu> Noor_egy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<roasted> wylde: it doesn't make sense as to why my laptop does not have pyneighborhood installed and system-config-samba works great, yet my htpc needed it installed to work.
<Evilus> Benkinooby:  ye possible I was using 3.0.2 when I was testing because latest 3.1.2 has some nasty issues so not gonna try that :D. Anyway thanks again
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, hm... i don't know too much about unity... b
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, in gnome you could go to http://gnome-look.org/ and get stuff from there... maybe unity has something similar...
<freeman_>  how i can manage the side panel in ubuntu 10.11?
<wylde> roasted: perhaps taking a bit more time researching it might give you more answers, and looking at the sourceforge site you could possibly look at what packages it depends on and figure why.
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, maybe check the repos for icon-packages
<nagarjuna> Benkinooby: ok
<Benkinooby> Evilus, you're welcone
<Benkinooby> welcome
<Siegel-> tumppu: you wouldnt believ eit. i just fixed it. i googled my problem and found this description of a guy who had the same problem with the same model of network card. he said he clicked "fn+f2" and it worked immediately. now, of course i did that, and all of a sudden my bluetooth icon appeared. no wireless though. i rebooted and my wifi icon lit up and now its working perfectly. i had to...
<Siegel-> ...manually switch it on.
<roasted> wylde: perhaps, but I still find it confusing. 4 11.10 systems, all good with the samba gui. On one, it needs pyneighborhood....
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, maybe.... the gnome icon themes can be used for unity too...
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, but that's a very wild guess from my side
<tumppu> Siegel-: so the problem was just with your laptops harware switch
<bobweaver> newbie:  could you open your terminal and enter: rfkill list all : then  then use pastebin to show us ?
<MFen> has anyone else had the problem in libreoffice that they can start recording, but they can't click the "stop recording" button? This is a new problem for Unity
<CannedCorn> sorry for asking again but is there a way to tell apt-get install to not start init.d stuff
<Siegel-> tumppu: exactly. and actually the computer was telling me that. "wireless is disabled due to hardware switch turned off" or something like that
<bagels> I have a touchscreen and can't even find it in lsusb, how can i install it?
<nagarjuna> Benkinooby: oh k, i will search for that, you said there is a package for mac right. Can you tell me the name of the package
<Siegel-> tumppu: well glad its solved. though i have another problem haha.
<tumppu> fine so
<bobweaver> bagels: try : lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> bagels: try : lspci -nn | grep VGA  or  lspci -nn -k | grep VGA
<Siegel-> so here's my new problem, guys: for days ive been trying to figure out how to install the codec-c plugin. i cant watch videos on veehd.com. i have the restricted-extras package installed as well as adobe flashplayer. what could be mimssing?
<bagels> bobweaver: i'll try it
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, what ubuntu version do you use?
<bobweaver> Siegel-: you have medibuntu installed ?
<nagarjuna> 11:10 version
<Siegel-> bobweaver: nope. do i do" sudo apt-get install medibuntu"?
<bobweaver> nope
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, i think the package is not ready for 11.10... but here is the project website http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<bobweaver> Siegel-:  http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Siegel-> bobweaver: ok let me have a look.
<bagels> bobweaver: all it gave me was my graphics card, an intel family integrated controller...
<nagarjuna> ok, thanks benkinooby
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, but you have to be very careful... that stuff does a lot to your user interface... but as i said, ther is no version for ubuntu 11.10 yet
<StepNjump> Hi boys, I am looking for a way to create a link to a website as a file on my desktop. Is there a way to do that? I used to drag and drop the sphere off the URL on Opera or Chromium. It used to work but not anymore. Any suggestions please?
<theadmin> StepNjump: Create a launcher to the command "xdg-open your_url"
<Siegel-> bobweaver: its installing. what does this actually do?
<bobweaver> dang it
<nagarjuna> Benkinooby: Actually , i'm only looking for the icons as stylish , 3d like mac
<bagels> bobweaver: what else can i try
<inaayat> Hey you guys :D
<inaayat> did anybody know how to uninstall programms ?
<bobweaver> StepNjump:  make a file under /usr/share/applications.<name oflink.desktop >.desktop  then copy one from say firefox.desktop  and change "Exec=firefox" too Exec=firefox <name of link >
<Siegel-> bobweaver: would a reboot be necessary to yield results? or can i check it out immediately/
<bobweaver> bagels:  not sure
<bobweaver> Siegel-:  you should be able to check right away
<inaayat>  did anybody know how to uninstall programms ?
<Siegel-> bobweaver: ok cool tnx
<root_> hola
<StepNjump> Is that done at the command line prompt theadmin ?
<bobweaver> Siegel-:  medibuntu is getting a bit old and there is mixed reviews on it but I still use it
<theadmin> StepNjump: I guess, but then again that's just a command, you can create a launcher for it
<inaayat>  did anybody know how to uninstall programms ?
<inaayat>  did anybody know how to uninstall programms ?
<inaayat>  did anybody know how to uninstall programms ?
<FloodBot1> inaayat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StepNjump> Ok, sounds complex... I found what I used to do... Seems like only firefox does it... Try it. Works good with FF. Drag and drop. Thanks for your help theadmin
<inaayat> :O
<StepNjump> Got to run
<StepNjump> Have a good day theadmin
<inaayat> Why ?? sorry
<theadmin> StepNjump: k
<inaayat> im not gonna do it anymore. :)
<inaayat>  did anybody know how to uninstall programms ?
<bobweaver> inaayat: depends on how you installd it
<theadmin> inaayat: sudo apt-get remove progname
<bobweaver> installed *
<inaayat> theadmin : Thanks \:D
<minixvbox> !software | inaayat
<ubottu> inaayat: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, maybe you'll be more luck in a unity channel
<inaayat> theadmin : Doest work !! :(
<minixvbox> inaayat: like theadmin said, it depends how you installed it
<bobweaver> inaayat:  how did you install this program and what is its name ?
<Siegel-> bobweaver: no problem. its installed but veehd still doesnt
<nagarjuna> Benkinooby: should i need to install any package for that
<Trevor69420> anyone here use moblock before
<Trevor69420> ?
<inaayat> bobweaver : Cairo-Dock From internet ...
<miketheman> trying to figure out how to prevent a service from starting once installed - aka mysql-server
<inaayat> bobweaver : With terminal... the codes...
<bobweaver> inaayat:  it was a .deb package ?
<theadmin> miketheman: Rename the file: sudo mv /etc/init/something.conf /etc/init/something.conf.DISABLED
<bobweaver> that you downloaded ?
<Benkinooby> nagarjuna, i mean that you should try to find an irc channel that is dedicated to unity
<miketheman> theadmin: before the package is installed?
<inaayat> bobweaver : I think so... ?
<theadmin> miketheman: Not sure what's the filename for mysql is. And no, after.
<bobweaver> Siegel-:  I will look into but right now I am not on a ubuntu computer
<Siegel-> bobweaver: ok thanks a lot.
<miketheman> theadmin: once the package is installed, the service starts.
<theadmin> miketheman: Well yeah, that's what I say, move the file
<theadmin> miketheman: Well, first stop the service manually I guess: sudo service something stop # Again, not sure what the name is
<miketheman> theadmin: that won't stop the process, only prevent it from starting again
<inaayat> FloodBots... -.-´´
<miketheman> so, back to my original question, is there a way to prevent it from starting at all?
<inaayat> HATE HATE HATE
<wad> How do I ask the bot something?
<jrib> ubottu: tell wad about yourself
<ubottu> wad, please see my private message
<wad> thanks
<inaayat> sudo apt-get remove progname
<YohanMeister> I just did some partitioning and am moving on to raid with mdadm. I need to find out a command that will show me *for sure for sure* exactly what my disk labels are (sda1, sdb1, etc, etc). I'm running system rescure cd right now.
<inaayat> sudo apt-get remove progname
<inaayat> sudo apt-get remove progname
<FloodBot1> inaayat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inaayat> ooko
<inaayat> kk
<inaayat> o
<inaayat> k
<inaayat> o
<FloodBot1> inaayat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inaayat> k
<tomreyn> i just had an unskilled ubuntu user install software from a tarball globally using ./configure; make; sudo make install instad of using a deb. do you know of an article which explains why this is bad?
<tomreyn> i've been searching the web for a bit now but can't find any
<jrib> tomreyn: because now you have to maintain it
<tomreyn> jrib: please re-read what i wrote, thanks.
<jrib> tomreyn: you mean you want an article that tells you that?
<jrib> !compile | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jrib> miketheman: I think you can read /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc/README.policy-rc.d.gz
<YohanMeister> wow... busy busy on the ubuntu channel today   :)
<miketheman> jrib: tried that, apaprently upstart does not honor policy-rc.d
<savid> Anyone know why high-intensity background colors do not work in the terminal?
<zykotick9> tomreyn: why does your "unskilled ubuntu user" have sudo rights?
<Jazo> i m an irc operator (root) but i cant use /gline   why?
<pangolin> Jazo: see #freenode
<minixvbox> Jazo: a question better asked in #freenode
<Jazo> thnx
<minixvbox> Jazo: i hope you don't mean you are using irc as root :)
<tomreyn> zykotick9: dou you not have root on your PC?
<minixvbox> just missed him
<minixvbox> !noroot | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tomreyn> jrib: thanks, that's an article indeed. it doesn't exactly point out why "sudo make install" can be bad, though (other than saying "not recommended", so it's not exactly what i was looking for.
<joodle> Hello guys, I am creating a presentation about operating systems and so on and I cant find information about "What is the most used operating system out there?"
<joodle> I believe that its Linux because of all this embedded stuff and cellphones...
<tomreyn> minixvbox: when i said "have root" i was referring any way to run commands as uid 0
<nishttal2> how come there are no email clients on Ubuntu that can work with Exchange
<bobweaver> joodle,  dont forget about servers also there are alot of them
<minixvbox> !sudo | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<joodle> yes, modern data centres from facebook, gooogle ,.. . all have dozens of linux computers but i cant find any sources to refer...
<tomreyn> yeah i kind of know what sudo is, thanks
<miketheman> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<minixvbox> tomreyn: perhaps your inexperienced linux user could avail himself of a lesson in the virtues of package managers, i'm sure you have the knowledge to teach him
<bobweaver> joodle,  there is a program called popularity contest that    is installed on almost all linux machines, if you could get your hands on that data
<rioderelfte> nishttal2, evolution works with exchange, iirc
<donsd> Test. Sorry, I cannot talk on Freenode.
<donsd> Ooops, I guess I can.  Could not talk on #vim.
<joodle> bobweaver: Whats the name of this program? I am sitting here on a debian machine.
<jack> donsd: you apparently just did
<tomreyn> minixvbox: knowledge, yes, time, no, so that's why i'm looking for an article explaining just this. thanks for your intent to help, though, I appreciate it.
<jack> check the channel-flags there...
<minixvbox> donsd: some channels need registered nicks to talk on
<bobweaver> joodle,  it is called popularity contest debian asks if you like to install at install
<YohanMeister> I just did some partitioning and am moving on to raid with mdadm. I need to find out a command that will show me *for sure for sure* exactly what my disk labels are (sda1, sdb1, etc, etc). I'm running system rescure cd right now.
<xangua> !ot | bobweaver joodle
<ubottu> bobweaver joodle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minixvbox> !software | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nishttal2> rioderelfte, The Exchange server is not compatible with Exchange Connector.The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only.
<bobweaver> xangua,  you are right sorry
<in0cula> I have to do this at boot time : iwconfig wlan0 rate 11M auto....... where i have to insert this line, pls help me
<donsd> <minixvbox> Thanks. I'm pretty sure I am registered on Freenode. I'm installing xchat in Ubuntu and trying to get it to work.
<jrib> minixvbox: that's just to have it not start on install.
<jrib> erm
<jrib> miketheman: that's just to have it not start on install.
<minixvbox> donsd: i use xchat just fine, where are you stuck?
<rioderelfte> nishttal2, http://jjesse.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/configure-evolution-to-to-access-ms-exchange-2007/
<jrib> miketheman: I thought that's  what you wanted to know; if not, what do you want to do exactly?
<miketheman> jrib: I've placed a policy-rc.d file, and despite the placement, mysqld starts up on install
<donsd> <minixvbox> Not really stuck. Couldn't talk in #vim. Will ask you some general xchat questions, though.
<jrib> miketheman: so your question is: "how to prevent mysqld from starting up at install?"
<miketheman> jrib: as asked initially, yes
<wad> Sanity check request: Do you guys see any downsides to this command for making a backup of my laptop? It's got a few partitions, dual boots, etc. But I think this covers the HDD loss situation: sudo dd if=/dev/sda | gzip > /mnt/external_usb_drive/backup_entire_drive.gz
<donsd> If I want to respond to you, mini..., and put your nick in the text, is there an easy way?
<nishttal2> rioderelfte, MAPI plugin wouldnt get contacts/calendar..
<minixvbox> !tab | donsd
<ubottu> donsd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rioderelfte> nishttal2, ah - good to know - I don't use exchange myself
<ben_p> hi, i just got a new computer, and i want to basically transfer my old system to my new one (including files,packages,settings,databases).  they both are running ubuntu 10.04.  what's the easiest way to do this?
<donsd> minixvbox, Ah, yes works fine, thanks.
<minixvbox> donsd: no worries :)
<jrib> miketheman: Generally, you should do the following: 1) Read the init script (sometimes there is a file it checks for options) 2) check whether software uses real upstart script or not.  If still using sys-v-init style script, use sysv-rc-conf.  If yes, see the upstart cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ about overrides.
<jrib> s/yes/upstart
<bobweaver> jrib,  do you have a extrenel hardrive reader that goes to usb ??
<jrib> bobweaver: why?
<donsd> minixvbox, Is there a way to left justify the nicks that are chatting?
<bobweaver> jrib, if you have something like this http://www.masscool.com/products.php?pid=178     then you can take out your old hardrive and then put it into the machine and just plug it in
<jrib> bobweaver: are you speaking to the right person?
<minixvbox> donsd: under settings preferences interface then user list
<bobweaver> jrib,  ohh gezz
<nishttal2> has anyone tried running Outlook on Ubuntu (Wine)
<YohanMeister> hi bobweaver  :)
<bobweaver> Hello there YohanMeister  :>)
<donsd> minixvbox, Not user list, just the ones sending/typing messages.
<donsd> Like you and bobweaver.
<minixvbox> donsd: oh, not sure sorry
<donsd> No prob.\
<donsd> minixvbox, You have helped enough. :)
<minixvbox> donsd: yay, i'm useful! :)
<He4dShOt> hi
<He4dShOt> how can i open in terminal a smartphone that starts with gvfs
<MonkeyDust> donsd  what client are you using?
<He4dShOt> ?
<minixvbox> MonkeyDust: he is on xchat
<minixvbox> personally i prefer the way xchat does it, right-justified (helps readibility for me)
<MonkeyDust> i use irssi
<minixvbox> i'm just getting used to irssi myself, the only client in the minix repo
<He4dShOt> the partitions on the phone are mounted like this gphoto2://[usb:001,004]/store_00010001
<__Alex_> irssi is awesome! :D
<He4dShOt> how can i open it in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> He4dShOt  that is a local path, please paste it here http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<donsd> MonkeyDust, XChat on Ubuntu.
<nathaneltitane_> how can i run a script ONCE on reboot and have it delete itself afterwards
<MonkeyDust> nathaneltitane_  write another script: if it finds the first script, delete it
<donsd> Just starting xchat, would irssi be worth trying for me on ubuntu?
<nathaneltitane_> script 1: execute, reboot script2: find s1 - delete?
<nagarjuna__> hi everyone, is there any package for the getting 3d icons like mac
<minixvbox> donsd: up to you, it is a terminal based client
<MonkeyDust> nathaneltitane_  that's the idea
<nathaneltitane_> ok
<nathaneltitane_> sounds simple
<minixvbox> donsd: i thought i'd hate irssi, but its starting to grow on me
<nathaneltitane_> MonkeyDust: can i have script 2 remove itself too?
<neoinr> According to df, I am using 7.9gb/20gb of my VPS, yet I'm using 100% with 0 available.  - What does this mean?
<donsd> minixvbox, Back to right justified users. I don't mind the justification, but would like to shorten. I can drag column, but it goes back to longest nick.
<trism> nathaneltitane_: the first answer here seems like a pretty nice solution, although it requires a bit of setup: http://serverfault.com/questions/148341/linux-schedule-command-to-run-once-after-reboot-runonce-equivalent
<omegalimit> Hi, I have a GoFlex external HD that is in read-only mode and was wondering how I would change that to read/write; I'm trying to transfer files to it but I can't on Ubuntu
<minixvbox> donsd: yeah, not sure if that can be altered (funnily enough i like it that way too)
<celthunder> omegalimit: are your permissions set right do you have the fs tools installed and mount -o remount rw it?
<jhutchins_wk> nathaneltitane_: just make the last line of the script the command to delete iteslf.
<nathaneltitane_> trism: thanks
<jhutchins_wk> itself even
<minixvbox> donsd: not much of a problem for me because i tend to use xchat fullscreen anyway
<celthunder> er rw
<omegalimit> celthunder: I'm trying to edit the permissions as root but it still isn'
<omegalimit> isn't working
<celthunder> omegalimit: do you have the fs tools installed and did you mount it with write permissions
<omegalimit> celthunder: No
<omegalimit> i will try those
<celthunder> omegalimit: then writing may not work properly also you may need to be in the storage group
<jhutchins_wk> nathaneltitane_: You might also be interested in the "at" command.
<nathaneltitane_> @reboot?
<donsd> minixvbox, I think I am in full-screen unless there is a setting for it.
<yaklabas> #montreal
<jhutchins_wk> nathaneltitane_: man at
<nathaneltitane_> just did
<minixvbox> donsd: by full-screen i just meant i maximised the window
<nathaneltitane_> mixed up with cron '@'
<tauquir> how to remove write protection from my thumb drive ubuntu
<Somelauw> Does anyone know how to check for hardware virtualization support?
<tauquir> how to remove write protection from my thumb drive ubuntu?
<donsd> minixvbox, The users on the left are nice and small, but on the left takes about 1/4 of screen. (I have fonts cranked up due to poor eyesight.)
<miketheman> jrib: upstart overrides exist in natty onwards - nothing about how to do this prior to natty, such as lucid
<ssta> Somelauw: look at the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and look for the vmx or svm flags
<nathaneltitane_> jhutchkins_wk: so how do i specify at reboot specifically
<ssta> Somelauw: one is the AMD flag and the other is intel (I don't remember which is which)
<jrib> miketheman: you are correct.  What you can do before natty is add a condition like "and never" to the start conditions in the script
<davidhayesbigtoe> hello, i'm curious about the new rasberrypi B board. is anyone in here familiar?
<theadmin> davidhayesbigtoe: Ubuntu doesn't run on it, so it's offtopic here
<donsd> minixvbox, I just joined #xchat. Probably more appropriate there. You have helped me with all my immediate questions anyway.  Thanks again.
<nathaneltitane_> yes it does
<madame> salut
<Somelauw> There is no svm flag. There is a vmx flag.
<minixvbox> donsd: no worries :)
<omegalimit> celthunder: got it to work, thanks :D
<davidhayesbigtoe> theadmin - damn, that's what i was getting at.. is there going to be any sort of ubuntu support or "official ARM"
<minixvbox> !fr | madame
<ubottu> madame: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<madame> comment cava
<theadmin> davidhayesbigtoe: None
<ssta> Somelauw: then you have support.  You only get one flag or the other
<theadmin> davidhayesbigtoe: Sorry
<madame> http://binnazabla.com/?r=a07e8f90
<nathaneltitane_> madame: la majorité des personnes ici parlent anglais
<tauquir> guys help me out My thumb drive is not allowing me to write anything? Its got write protected. How to fix it in ubuntu?
<richh>        ; )
<kardeIen>        ; )
<dayy>        ; )
<Iove>        ; )
<oIimpus>        ; )
 * oIimpus        ; )
 * Iove        ; )
<FloodBot1> oIimpus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madame> ok
<FloodBot1> Iove: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathaneltitane_> boot madame
<Somelauw> ssta: Do I still need to enable the support somehow?
<madame> turk varmi?
<davidhayesbigtoe> theadmin that's ok, thank you for the answer, one question though, can you maybe direct me to any sort of ubuntu ARM that is community dev'd or anything?
<theadmin> !arm | davidhayesbigtoe
<ubottu> davidhayesbigtoe: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ssta> Somelauw: there's sometimes a switch in the bios.  I'm not sure though, generally it Just Works in my experience
<madame> http://binnazabla.com/?r=a07e8f90
<davidhayesbigtoe> thank you guys very much, you've been very kind and helpful
<madame> http://binnazabla.com/?r=a07e8f90
<celthunder> davidhayesbigtoe: your best bet would be looking at the versions made for phones or debian
<nathaneltitane_> CAN SOMEONE BOOT MADAME!!!???
<madame> ?
<celthunder> nathaneltitane_: ?
<pangolin> madame: Please stop spamming
<craigbass1976> I've got a router acting as a wireless point.  I've got an ubuntu box acting as a dhcp server.  I've forgotten the ip of the router and don't want to reset it.  Can I somehow figure it out externally?  I already did a traceroute 192.168.2.70 (where 70 if the ip of my android phone that's on the network) but it's only showing me one hop.
<madame> ok
<Somelauw> ssta: I am using hp if that helps.
<jhutchins_wk> craigbass1976: The lease for the router should be logged (assuming it's on dhcp).
<celthunder> craigbass1976: yes
<jhutchins_wk> craigbass1976: You can also use nmap to discover unidentified devices.
<craigbass1976> jhutchins_wk, it's not
<ssta> Somelauw: it doesn't.  Just try it and see I guess
<davidhayesbigtoe> celthunder yea, i've seen ARM's of bt5 on an android before.. but i don't need pentesting on the pi (just yet) I wanna basically have a small ubuntu box and run airplay from an iphone or from an adroid and use the rasberrypi for hdmi output to a flatscreen.. cheaper than most solutions. and i don't have a wifi capable tv. :-/
<finish06> anyone know what is up with VLC?... does anyone else have problems with it?  ever since I did most recent update via software center or w/e it is, my VLC is only full screen, regarldess of the aspect ratio or such chose... so i think it is ubuntu related
<ssta> craigbass1976: route -n should tell you what is set as the default gateway
<He4dShOt> MonkeyDust, i'm here again...what is a local path?
<celthunder> davidhayesbigtoe: mhl outputs hdmi from most newer phones worth anything
<celthunder> the adapter is 15 to 20 dollars
<davidhayesbigtoe> celthunder - yea, i wanna nerd out and make it more complicated though
<Somelauw> ssta: I tried running virtualbox and it runs for a while, but then suddenly says "Restart the machine" and it shows some hexadecimal numbers.
<minixvbox> He4dShOt: a path only you have access to locally, you need to upload the screenshot so others can see it
<craigbass1976> ssta, I'd have to do that from the android phone though, right?
<davidhayesbigtoe> and the pi is $35usd with the B board and i want one. thats my excuse for needing it. hah
<ssta> craigbass1976: from any box that has gotten info from dhcp that can see the internet
<elijah> Is there a way to quit a program while alt+tabbing through the apps? On Mac when I command+tab I can let go of tab and then press Q to quit the app. Does something similar exist in Ubuntu? I found it to be a nice usability feature.
<bobweaver> I have a question is there any ubuntu POS (point of sale) programs out there ?
<tr33m4n> davidhayesbigtoe, can't wait until next round of sales
<ssta> davidhayesbigtoe: I want 5...just waiting for them to be available again
<elijah> bobweaver: There was some work on something like that for Drupal I think
<tauquir> guys help me out My thumb drive is not allowing me to write anything? Its got write protected. How to fix it in ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> ssta, there's only the phone then.  I'm trying to shut off wpa2 so that an older laptop can get on, and the phone is the only other wireless capable device here.
<elijah> bobweaver: But the requires you setting up much more than you probably like
<ssta> craigbass1976: okay, guess it's the phoen then :)
<elijah> bobweaver: Not a very active project but last activity was December, I have seen it demoed in NYC at a Drupal Meetup and it was pretty impressive - http://drupal.org/project/uberpos
<jhutchins_wk> bobweaver: Most POS systems are commercial.
<bobweaver> elijah,  cool and thanks
<shade34331> how do I take away password prompt for ssh for a specific user?
<jhutchins_wk> bobweaver: http://corecashless.com sells a couple of RHEL based ones with LOTS of different options.
<ArizonaBay> how can i make QbitTorrent my default client ^
<ArizonaBay> %
<ArizonaBay> ?????????????
<FloodBot1> ArizonaBay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhutchins_wk> bobweaver: Novell sells an LSTP like system based on IBM hardware and SuSE.
<jhutchins_wk> shade34331: Check man sshd_conf
<craigbass1976> ssta, now how the blazes to get god info from a non rooted android phone.  I'm guessing I'm in the SOL department, and will just reset the router.
<shade34331> jhutchins_wk: if I were to just add "PasswordAuthentication no" to that users config file it should work right?
<ssta> craigbass1976: I must admit, I have no idea how to get that info from a phone.  You could try portscanning the subnet I suppose.  Most routers run something on port 80
<tr33m4n> craigbass1976, just jumping in here, did you change your router ip when setting it up? Have you tried the factory ip address? Also what is it?
<jhutchins_wk> shade34331: I'm not sure, that would try to default to pki if it did anything.  If you want to lock a user out or limit the user to pki, the correct place to do it is in the server config, which I belive allows per-user configuration.
<jazzkovsky> I installed Lucid over an existing WinXP, but the Grub menu won't show an entry for Windows. After booting Ubunut, I got a warning about bad sectors on the drive. Can these bad sectors prevent Grub from probing for XP?
<shade34331> jhutchins_wk: I've been going through that man page but I don't see anything about specify a specific user
<home> ciao
<home> Ciao!
<craigbass1976> tr33m4n, it's different.  It came as 1.1 or some such, but I changed it to something that I'm sure made sense at the time (and I'm going to do a facepalm when I find out) and turned it into an access point with this desktop being the dhcp server.
<shade34331> I need to keep password ssh for all users but one, we're setting up a git repo which allows people to pull from teh server but if their key isn't recognized it's asking for password which is not what we want
<ssta> craigbass1976: the followingf will list IPs listening on port 80: sudo nmap -p 80 -sS 192.168.1.0/24
<home> Hello!
<rioderelfte> shade34321, Match User user\n\t<config>
<itaylor57> shade34321, gitolite can handle that also for you
<celthunder> ssta: thats assuming its in the subnet you gave...
<ssta> celthunder: it was an example.  He seems pretty clueful, so I'm guessing he can extrapolate
<roasted> Question - does anybody know offhand where the synaptics file is for controlling the mouse?
<itaylor57> shade34321, https://github.com/sitaramc/gitolite
<celthunder> ssta ok i keep going in and out sorry
<tr33m4n> craigbass1976, ah I see. Could this help your quest? http://www.appbrain.com/app/network-info-ii/aws.apps.networkInfoIi not sure whether you need root though
<shade34331> itaylor57: that is what I'm setting up:)
<celthunder> roasted /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics or something like that
<itaylor57> shade34321, cewl
<roasted> celthunder: bingo. thanks!
<craigbass1976> tr33m4n, Maybe.  ssta gave me the command that worked.  But WAIT!  You guys ready?  I stuck a piece of duct tape with the ip address right on the stupid thing, just couldn't see it without picking the router up.  Facepalm after all...
<ssta> hmm, I just tried that command.  I seem to have one more device on my network listening on port 80 than I know about...
<drno_> Hiya folks =)
<celthunder> ssta: lol
<roasted> Has anybody installed Ubuntu on an HP Probook ultrabook? It's backlight is... uh... gone. Nearly impossible to install with...
<tr33m4n> craigbass1976, haha, d'oh! too sensible
<celthunder> craigbass1976: you should know your ips without taping them on
<ssta> I must have a machine turned on that I forgot about
<tr33m4n> celthunder, depends
<ssta> hmm...3 desktops, a phone, a router, and a VM...
<james12345> Hi, having a problem trying to get the desktop background image (currently set) on the current LTS version. TO be clear I'm trying to get the actual image (or a path to the image) that is _currently_ used, not change it.
<ssta> that's omly 6
<celthunder> ssta: you forgot about something that is serving on port 80?
<tr33m4n> ssta :p
<drno_> Looking for some guidance... I've got a system with two 3TB drives... what I tried to do was RAID-1 'em during install... no love on boot.  Does anyone know offhand what the magic sauce is to getting a bootable raided root with 3+ TB drives with ... any... version of ubuntu?
<celthunder> tr33m4n: what does?
<drno_> I've seen lots of forum posts, but none of them seem to get solved (or, the solutions don't get posted that I've seen).
<ssta> celthunder: the router only port forwards to one of them, but I have a lot of internal stuff that listens on 80
<tr33m4n> celthunder, how many ips you need to remember :p
<riverfr0zen> going to have to switch a server from hardy to lucid...
<celthunder> tr33m4n: i have about 20 devices on my home network and about 30 at work
<Guest17510> hi, is there a way to make fsck to check the hard disks in the background? I have two non-essential drives, each 2TB that are delaying by boot by more than 30 minutes every now and then, while I do not need them immediately after startup?
<celthunder> tr33m4n: i know what each should be and where they should be
<nathaneltitane__> Guest1750: make your fstab skip it
<nathaneltitane__> ok
<nathaneltitane__> it rebooted
<nathaneltitane__> on old
<brontosaurusrex> celthunder: the only ip i know by hand is 127.0.0.1 and even here aim not really sure
<nathaneltitane__> re-rebooting
<tr33m4n> celthunder, yes but some people don't have time for that knowledge and would rather be productive
<ssta> hmm, and the one I don't know about doesn't respond to arping...and in fact doesn't seem to exist.  Anyone ever know nmap to lie?
<jazzkovsky> Grub can't find my Windows installation and my web search was not successful. What do I need to make grub look through all partitions? os-prober does not output anything.
<drno_> Well, if anyone can thinkg of a guide or has experience getting this to work, I'd love to hear about it.
<CannedCorn> sorry for asking again but is there a way to tell apt-get install to not start init.d stuff after installing something
<chachin> so um anyone know of a tool for ubuntu 11.04 that i can see: connection / speeds / unique connections/ how many hits/ and lots of stuff for my modules for Android roms i have?
<Guest17510> nathaneltitane__, to skip the check would force me to manually check them.. can ubuntu not do it automatically?
<danboid> Whats the default user log in details in precise?
<FireStorms> Hey, can anyone see anything wrong --- security wise --- with my listening ports http://pastebin.com/vqB6S8qG
<celthunder> chachin: tcpdump?
 * chachin googgles that
<celthunder> danboid: ? whatever you set up when you installed it
<danboid> celthunder, Its not installed yet
<danboid> I'm booting 12.04 beta for OMAP4 via serial console you see
<celthunder> danboid: root/no pw?
<tr33m4n> celthunder, eg I know all the irq's, optimal latency and preferred vu of all my external audio equipment, however could not tell you my flat mates ip address
<neoinr> My VPS is not letting accounts other than root create files/folder, with error "No space left on device"
<minixvbox> !12.04 | danboid
<ubottu> danboid: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<neoinr> As root I can create fine
<roasted> Has anybody had any success with Ubuntu on the HP Folio 13's?
<wylde> jazzkovsky:  what do you get if you do "fdisk -l" in terminal
<celthunder> neoinr: do you have space /quotas set up
<jazzkovsky> wylde: I see all partitions
<neoinr> celthunder: nope
<jazzkovsky> wylde: I can mount the prtitions
<neoinr> celthunder: And this is a new problem that has appeared out of the blue, first time I encounted was trying to install postgresql
<wylde> jazzkovsky: including your windows partition?
<jazzkovsky> yep
<celthunder> neoinr: df -h pastebin
<wylde> jazzkovsky: ok at least we know you dodn't blow away your windows partition :) heh
<jazzkovsky> :-) It's not my computer so I would really like to avoid reinstalling XP. Some SMART tool shows 3300 bad sectors, can this prevent GRUB from seeing the Windows partition?
<jazzkovsky> Windows ran just fine before
<angel282> Hello, I would like to install zend optimizer on my ubuntu server, does ubuntu have some package that include the zend optimizer?
<celthunder> if its the boot sectors yes
<celthunder> angel282: apt-cache search
<celthunder> or google for a deb file if you find one yes
<jazzkovsky> celthunder: can I even mount a partition with a corrupted boot sector??
<celthunder> jazzkovsky: yes
<ssta> ah, I misread the output, it's NOT listening on port 80...
<ssta> I'd still like to know what it is though
<roasted_> Has anybody had any luck with Ubuntu on the HP Folio 13?
<neoinr> I do not understand what is happening to me
<neoinr> Ok, finally back
<neoinr> celthunder: did you reply while I was pinged out?
<jazzkovsky> How can I check, if the a boot sector of a specific partition actually is corrupted?
<celthunder> neoinr: i dont know what was your question again
<LucidGuy> I had a linux box crash on me while I was pinging it remotely.  Now the system doing the pinging then dropped its network connection.  After I forced the crashed system down, the remote system all of a sudden regained its network and posted the following to the console..    http://paste.ubuntu.com/869876/       Any ideas why this could have happend?
<neoinr> celthunder: you were looking at my df pastebin
<neoinr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870337/
<celthunder> neoinr: uhm resend the link nvm you just did sec
<celthunder> uhm do a df from the host
<neoinr> celthunder: I'm not sure what you mean
<celthunder> that looks like a vm that ran out of space on the host
<fgera> hi
<wylde> jazzkovsky:  did you use sudo os-prober? you need root permission to use it
<neoinr> celthunder: I don't have access to the host, it is a VPS
<neoinr> celthunder: But I can download a 100mb test file without incident
<mintman> hello anyone noticing problems with 64 bit ubuntu and gnome 2??
<jazzkovsky> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/node/57 claims, I cannot mount a partition with a corrupted boot sector, which I would expect
<jazzkovsky> wylde: no output when I did os-prober
<celthunder> neoinr: then complain to the provider
<neoinr> celthunder: figured as much, thanks
<riverfr0zen> Can you please paste that pastebin link one more time?
<jazzkovsky> as root of course
<wylde> jazzkovsky:  but did you use the command with sudo
<celthunder> mintman: everyone should gnome 2 is eol
<jazzkovsky> sudo -i
<celthunder> neoinr: yeah sorry
<wylde> jazzkovsky: sudo os-prober
<jazzkovsky> tht should be the same
<ilpollo> spanish chanel please
<wylde> jazz if it didn't see anything you wouldn't be able to log on to that comptuer at all heh
<fgera> when editing nvidia xorg.conf I lost monitor signal. how can I return to the previous configuration without reinstalling ubuntu? :)
<mintman> celthunder: seen that just using linux mint version and it still gives a jab in the but, not happy with unity :(
<jazzkovsky> wylde: nope, no output
<jazzkovsky> weird
<celthunder> mintman: mint uses mate which is a port of gnome 2
<ilpollo> please i need the dir of the spanish chanel
<ilpollo> thanks
<celthunder> mintman: install that if you want
<wylde> jazzkovsky:  ok how about sudo update-grub
<jazzkovsky> hmm... reinstll grub?
<fgera> ! spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jazzkovsky> wylde: it tells me about Ubuntu and memtest
<mintman> celthunder: how to install from command line?
<wylde> jazzkovsky: possibly, lets try to update it first :)
<wylde> jazzkovsky: ok
<celthunder> mintman: apt-cache search mate and find it
<mintman> celthunder: apt-get install mate ?
<mintman> celthunder: roger
<minixvbox> mate isn't supported
<celthunder> mintman: may need a ppc i am not on ubuntu so no idea if it is in the repos or not
<fgera> when editing nvidia xorg.conf I lost monitor signal. how can I return to the previous configuration without reinstalling ubuntu? :) any idea?
<minixvbox> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wylde> jazzkovsky: the last two comments on this thread describe re-installing grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887845
<celthunder> minixvbox: he didnt ask about mint he asked about mate which is a seperate project im pretty sure
<jazzkovsky> thanks will try
<mintman> minixvbox: look I can figure it out from here no big deal in me being a split from Debian and Ubuntu
<minixvbox> celthunder: mate isn't supported under ubuntu
<ssta> aha!  Found it!!
<mintman> minixvbox: this is not rocket science
<Glacee> I have a pxe boot/seed file setup, I am trying to setup the installer to setup the eth0 interface with static IP... but dhcp settings seems to override.. is this normal?
<ssta> it's a laptop in suspend, yet it's responding to pings.  Must be a Dell thing or something
<wylde> jazzkovsky: it also provides a link to explain chrooting if you find you need to
<jazzkovsky> wylde: this looks like it will install grub1, am I wrong?
<minixvbox> mintman: are you using ubuntu?
<ssta> that's a relief :)
<wylde> jazzkovsky:  moment, I'll double check
<celthunder> ssta: thats an odd suspend mode lol or is it wake on network traffic in bios
<mintman> yes/no I play with it in a virtual box, and use mint as the actual desktop
<jazzkovsky> wylde: I am not sure, why I would want to chroot, are you talking about using the live CD?
<fgera> cethunder: when editing nvidia xorg.conf I lost monitor signal. how can I return to the previous configuration without reinstalling ubuntu? :) any idea?
<ssta> celthunder: yeah, must be something like that.  As long as I've now worked out what it is, I'm happy...I didn't like the idea of a device on the network I didn't know about :)
<celthunder> fgera: rm xorg.conf
<fgera> celthunder*
<wylde> jazzkovsky: if you had to, if the grub re-install fails you'll have to chroot from the livecd
<jazzkovsky> i understand
<fgera> celthunder, thanks
<mintman> minixvbox: yes/no use in virtual box and multipass usb stick to run hacks and windows fixes. Mainly Windows Virus fixes and regestry edits.
<fgera> celthunder, I had to reinstale it twice and I don't want to do it again eheheh
<roasted_> Has anybody had any luck with Ubuntu on the HP Folio 13?
<shade34331> just in case anybody was wondering to block password access to a specific user for ssh you just add Match User myusername PasswordAuthentication no at the bottom of /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wylde> jazzkovsky: that thread is about someone who had legacy grub bits laying around, when you re-install it should use grub2
<jazzkovsky> ok thanks
<multipass> multipass
<wylde> jazzkovsky: did you go to page 2 as well?
<mintman> multipass usb stick with multi boot function look it up
<celthunder> fgera: reinstall is not a solution whoever told you that is either lazy or wrong
<jazzkovsky> wylde: didn't see it at first, searching for instructions now. Guess I should find it *grins*
<wylde> jazzkovsky:  all good, last thing I want is someone mucking up their computer doing something I told them hehe
<jazzkovsky> ah just next to that paragraph *smirks*
<jazzkovsky> heheh
<groe> why isn't it possible to run KVM on a host system without CPU-support for hardware virtualization? i read some docs stating that but could not find an explaination. any ideas?
<celthunder> wylde: thats always fun to watch though
<mintman> celthunder: running XFCE do to the none support of gnome2 looks like I may start using fluxbox again
<wylde> celthunder: lol yeah, as long as it's somone else heh
<celthunder> groe: common sense
<celthunder> groe: you answered your own question
<mintman> multipass: there is also yumi
<celthunder> mintman: gl i use xmonad
<groe> celthunder: so this is not ubuntu specific? a friend told me he used KVM on CentOS on an i7 2600K cpu (not having support for IVT)
<JohnnyonFlame> Is there any boot option I can use on the LiveUSB so that it will ignore my harddrives during boot?
<celthunder> groe: either the cpu supports the virtualization method you want to use or it doesnt
<MacGyver> jest ktos PL ?
<tumppu> JohnnyonFlame: in bios settings yoy can select boot device
<mintman> celthunder: explain xmonad never heard of this?
<minixvbox> groe: i7 cpu definately has virtualisation support
<theadmin> !pl | MacGyver
<ubottu> MacGyver: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<groe> minixvbox: i read that the K-series of i7 do _not_ have support for IVT
<Glacee> I have a pxe boot/seed file setup, I am trying to setup the installer to setup the eth0 interface with static IP... but dhcp settings seems to override.. is this normal?
<celthunder> mintman: tiling wm  that uses haskell
<celthunder> groe: is ivt the flag required
<mintman> celthunder: Seen it having trouble with remembering how to setup wifi through fluxbox
<groe> celthunder: i thought so? some KVM tutorial stated that
<celthunder> mintman: depends on your network manager and etc
<celthunder> groe: i have kvm and openvz working fine on an i7
<groe> celthunder: what i7 exactly are you using?
<mintman> celthunder: I play around with it! Been a few years since playing with fluxbox. Last time was when I ran Arch Linux.
<celthunder> mintman: i am in arch now
<groe> celthunder: because wikipedia says the K-models are exceptional
<fgera> I'm almost there
<celthunder> fgera: what
<fgera> the system can now recognize my graphic card but not the monitor :)
<JohnnyonFlame> Is there any way I can tell my system to ignore /dev/sda?
<celthunder> fgera: what are you using for a monitor
<celthunder> JohnnyonFlame: yes
<fgera> celthunder lg flatron l1720b
<JohnnyonFlame> It`s full of bad blocks, and any read/write the LiveCD does nearly hangs everything
<celthunder> JohnnyonFlame: remove it form fstab
<celthunder> from*
<fgera> celthunder, I'm running sudo nvidia-settings
<JohnnyonFlame> It`s a LiveUSB, won`t it require a reboot?
<mintman> celthunder: got off that roll coaster ride to much tweakin for me to keep up with Arch Linux and I'm a Distro Hopper.  Slackware and Gentoo last major hopes, playing with chakra,  Frugalware, MadBox looking at these new generation of small linux distro's
<fgera> celthunder, I can see my graphic card geforce fx5600 but not the monitor, as the resolution max is 640x480
<mintman> celthunder: still happy with Backtrack 5 for windows fixes and added tools
<celthunder> mintman: i got tired of gentoo sabayon was ok if you started out with core lfs was also pretty nice once you had it installed and didi all the updates
<fgera> celthunder, monitor aka screen :)
<JohnnyonFlame> celthunder: Problem is, I`m using a LiveUSB install,
<spyro2> JohnnyonFlame, try sudo rm /dev/sda
<celthunder> spyro2: uhm what
<fgera> celthunder, "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:  Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0."
<spyro2> :D
<celthunder> spyro2: that wont work
<rebe> ubuntu don't detect sd cards ?
<spyro2> let me see
<celthunder> fgera: nvidia has its own x and monitor detection thinf
<Xanthippus> Heeey
<mintman> celthunder: Sabayon was ok, graphics intense on my gpu. Not bad still nothing beats the terminal :)
<celthunder> rebe: as usual depends
<Xanthippus> I have a problem booting Ubuntu 12.04.
<JohnnyonFlame> spyro2: Now I can use GParted, as it does not find sda anymore, ty
<MonkeyDust> Xanthippus  #ubuntu+1
<celthunder> mintman: why im still on arch and lfs
<spyro2> np
<minixvbox> !12.04 | Xanthippus
<ubottu> Xanthippus: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mintman> lspci -knn
<rebe> nvm Its ok now, had to replug it couple times
<spyro2> celthunder, hurray
<Xanthippus> OK thanks
<Shojo> is there a GUI to configure mouse speed in linux?
<JohnnyonFlame> with a bit of luck install won`t detect it either
<CFHowlett> Shojo   see the mouse settings under preferences
<celthunder> spyro2: hmm i must be retarded that so sounds like it should break something and not work
<Shojo> thank you CFHowlett
<MonkeyDust> Shojo  there's gpointing device settings blah in the repos
<celthunder> Shojo: yes
<efi> hi!
<efi> someone can help me?
<CFHowlett> !ask|efi
<ubottu> efi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spyro2> celthunder, it's a device file pointing to the actual device
<JohnnyonFlame> Install is still pointing towards sda, install still doesnt work and dmesg is still showing up those pesky errors
<fgera> celthunder, I see. but I can I make it recognize the screen correct resolution? there's a screen driver for ubuntu maybe?
<efi> I want to install xfce in ubuntu
<mintman> celthunder: you think gnome will return with better support and developers in the next few months
<JohnnyonFlame> efi run sudo apt-get install xfce
<CFHowlett> efi   sudo apt-get install xfce4
<efi> xfce or xfce4?
<celthunder> spyro2: yeah i know
<JohnnyonFlame> xfce4
<yashwant> hi
<spyro2> JohnnyonFlame, how does it not work?
<celthunder> mintman: i dontt know or care
<efi> OK
<JohnnyonFlame> logoff, click the `gear` and then select XFCE
<JohnnyonFlame> then you`re all set
<roasted_> Has anybody had any luck with Ubuntu on the HP Folio 13?
<Shojo> i'm sorry but i have linux mint, what exactly are preferences?
<JohnnyonFlame> spyro2: It takes AGES to find the partitions because it keeps hitting these bad blocks
<CFHowlett> !mint|shojo
<ubottu> shojo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yashwant> i was installing tem viewer in ubuntu 10.10 but its not installed and it is giving error how to installed this software in ununtu 10.10
<efi> What is lighter unity or unity 2D?
<Shojo> there's noone there
<nishttal2> how can I make Ubuntu as a backup server for 2 other laptops i have in my house (mac and windows)
<celthunder> roasted_: what about it isnt working for you
<nishttal2> bacula is too intimidating
<roasted_> celthunder: well, I'm not sure. All of the sudden my trackpad started working which was the issue. lol?
<mintman> Shojo:  private message look I use linux mint
<CFHowlett> nishttal2   search for "backup" or "server" at this site:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/FullIssueIndex
<efi> What is lighter unity or unity 2D
<efi> ?
<EvilResistance> !mint | mintman
<ubottu> mintman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<celthunder> fgera: nvidia-xconfig
<EvilResistance> !mint | Shojo
<ubottu> Shojo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<roasted_> celthunder: it was the trackpad + my brightness was at like 0% when it was booted up in the live usb, almost too unusable to utilize. But a quick grub entry fixed it.
<JohnnyonFlame> efi: Unity 2D is "lighter"
<fgera> celthunder, there's where I am :)
<wylde> top
<angel282> Does anyone familiar with the zend optimizer? I have Ubuntu 10.04 lucid, and I cant get it to work?
<celthunder> angel282: whats the error
<wylde> whoops, wrong window ><
<MonkeyDust> !info zend lucid
<efi> when i install ubuntu 10.04,the defualt is unity 2D?
<ubottu> Package zend does not exist in lucid
<celthunder> wylde: bottom
<CFHowlett> efi   no not in 10.04
<nishttal2> CFHowlett, dont see a solution
<CFHowlett> efi   default in 10.04 is gnome
<CFHowlett> nishttal2   there are lots of articles about backup in Full Circle Magazine.  Download and read ...
<efi> and how can i install unity 2D and delete gnome/or what coming defualt?
<CFHowlett> efi  not sure you can install unity in 10.04 ...
<angel282> celthunder: its just not working, I've searched google and I found many posts that said optimizer not support php 5.3? any idea?
<CFHowlett> efi see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-0410-10.html
<imi> hi
<KI7MT> angel282, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<imi> how can I make fdisk to make a partition beginning at block 63?
<fgera> celthunder, GPU's: unknown; Displays: none;
<efi> CFHowlett: thanks. and how can i delete gnome?
<imi> my brother has a hdd with already half way resized ntfs partitions, but I have to create a partition at the block 63
<CFHowlett> efi   why?  gnome is light, it's fully integrated and takes little room.  Just don't use it.
<efi> its lighter then unity?
<efi> unity netbook**
<MonkeyDust> CFHowlett  then why give him/her the link?
<fgera> celthunder, GPU's: unknown; Displays: none; Resolution: 75x75 dots per inch; Dimensions: 640x480 pixels (217x163 millime
<efi> him*
<JohnnyonFlame> efi: If you want something light, go for either LXDE or default Gnome
<CFHowlett> efi   arguably "yes".  Lightest DE's would be xfce and lxde.  Consider them as well.
<JohnnyonFlame> or even KDE
<CFHowlett> MonkeyDust   Huh?  context ...
<JohnnyonFlame> but definately xfce
<celthunder> fgera: make your own config
<nishttal2> CFHowlett, thanks.. Amanda looks promising
<celthunder> fgera: also try commenting out dri
<CFHowlett> nishttal2   have fun / be safe
<efi> I am using Xfce,but there are a few settings that i cant configure and in unity/gnome its will be eaier
<efi> esiar
<celthunder> efi ?
<CFHowlett> efi   *easier* ?  :)
<efi> yes?
<efi> sorry ;-)
<ssta> hmm, isn't /dev/kvm supposed to be writeable by the kvm group?
<spyro2> JohnnyonFlame, sudo rm /dev/sda* ?
<austneal> hey guys
<celthunder> austneal: hi?
<FireStorms> Anyone know how come .sh files open, by default, with a prog called PyPar
<ssta> ah, create the group, THEN modprobe...
<celthunder> FireStorms: you told something somewhen/where to?
<EvilResistance> FireStorms, your file-to-program settings might be screwed
<imi> how can I make fdisk to make a partition beginning at block 63? my brother has a hdd with already half way resized ntfs partitions, but I have to create a partition at the block 63
<austneal> Would anyone be willing to help me with an openVPN issue?
<EvilResistance> austneal, ask about your issue to the channel, don't ask to ask'
<blitz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<celthunder> austneal: if you actually tell us the issue yes
<blitz> whoops
<EvilResistance> !ask > austneal
<ubottu> austneal, please see my private message
<FireStorms> EvilResistance, is there a GUI to fix this?
<celthunder> FireStorms: yes
<EvilResistance> FireStorms, there probably is, but its been a while since i've had working Unity / GNOME
<austneal> Ok, every time i connect to my openVPN server through the terminal, the DNS doesnt seem to work
<FireStorms> celthunder, there is, which gui is this?
<austneal> For instance, when connected, i cannot go to "www.google.com" but google's IP address will work
<celthunder> austneal: any errors?
<austneal> I can also ping ip addresses, but not domain names
<sashraf> I am trying to share ppp0 over wlan0, these are the bash commands I did
<sashraf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870456/
<swapnil> n
<sashraf> and I can't get it to work, any ideas?
 * FireStorms gets out hammer, "come here Ubuntu... I just want to talk!!!"
<austneal> I've tried using google's public DNS service, but that doesnt seem to work either
<ArizonaBay> <ArizonaBay> does anyone know why downloading in ubuntu is 10 times slower then in windows ?
<searching> hi
<celthunder> FireStorms: no idea i dont use a gui file manager i assume nautilus would work to chang that though
<ArizonaBay> <ArizonaBay> qbittorrent and transmission both gave slow downloading
<ArizonaBay> in both clients it takes me 20 minutes to download 1 episode
<ArizonaBay> <ArizonaBay> it takes me 5 minutes to do that on windows
<celthunder> ArizonaBay: port forwarding done?
<infernal> #gwaei
<infernal> srry
<searching> sqlite with php create table it is ok but insert into no error why?
<ArizonaBay> celthunder what do u mean ^
<FireStorms> EvilResistance, so you're not using a GUI right now?
<ArizonaBay> no it snot done :x
<jazzkovsky> wylde: Reinstalling GRUB did not help, it again only sees Linux, rd and memtest. Do you have more ideas?
<EvilResistance> FireStorms, atm, i'm not at my linux machine, so i'm working at a windows server because i'm working on something for a Windows program for one of the jobs i have.  But on my Linux Machine, GNOME's runtime and stuff crupted, so I am using KDE atm
<ArizonaBay> celthunder nevermind i just fixed it thanks
<imi> how can I make fdisk to make a partition beginning at block 63? my brother has a hdd with already half way resized ntfs partitions, but I have to create a partition at the block 63
<austneal> if anyone could PM me with help on the openVPN issue, i'd be really grateful
<EvilResistance> austneal, just ask in channel about the issue
<EvilResistance> !ask | austneal
<ubottu> austneal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<austneal> I have
<EvilResistance> then...
<EvilResistance> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<austneal> Ok, every time i connect to my openVPN server through the terminal, the DNS doesnt seem to work
<austneal> For instance, when connected, i cannot go to "www.google.com" but google's IP address will work
<blitz> the version of mx in the ubuntu repo should really be 3.2.3 instead of 3.2.0 (there's a pretty critical python bug in 3.2.0) where do I report this
<CFHowlett> austneal   see ##openvpn
<FireStorms> !stress
<messinese90> ciao a tutti :)
<CFHowlett> !it|messinese90
<ubottu> messinese90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<austneal> Ok, every time i connect to my openVPN server through the terminal, the DNS doesnt seem to work. For instance, when connected, i cannot go to "www.google.com" but google's IP address will work
<Gallomimia> okay so i've updated my ubuntu server distro version. it has a ton of old kernels installed. can i remove them? how can i get a list of them?
<CFHowlett> Gallomimia   see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<KI7MT> Gallomimia, here's a simple how-too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  you can use ubuntu-tweak for it
<Gallomimia> sweet. i can read it twice and learn twice as much :)
<fgera> celthunder, I own you a bottle of portuguese wine, even if I can't fix this
 * CFHowlett OH!  We get alcohol for helping out?  Sweet!
<KI7MT> sorry, CFHowlett beat me to the punch :-)
<shade34341> if I have a list of software I had on another computer how can I install on a new computer, for some reason dpkg --set-selections < source isn't working
<Gran> Hi, everyone! Could someone help me to figure out where is the problem: I'm trying to configure L2TP/IPSec on my Ubuntu Server 11.04 as described at http://blog.riobard.com/2010/04/30/l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu and when I'm running command: "sudo /etc/init.d/ipsec restart", it says: "openswan failed to exec the requested action - the following error occurred:" and no error code is given?
<fgera> celthunder, I am not able to do my on screen configuration as it stills unknow and only resolution avaiable is 640 x 480
<sashraf> Anyone? I am having trouble sharing internet connection, the official page guide doesn't work for me
<MonkeyDust> !clone| shade34341 you mean this?
<ubottu> shade34341 you mean this?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<shade34341> MonkeyDust: yes
<shade34341> I need to write it down since I keep forgetting it and keep finding tutorials online for using dpkg which doesn't want to work with me><
<spyro2> sashraf, i share it through iptables
<supremo13> I have a Ubuntu Server 8.04 running BIND.  If I upgrade to 10.04 will my server retain the BIND configs?
<CFHowlett> supremo13   mind want to ask at #ubuntuserver
<supremo13> Thanks!
<CFHowlett> supremo13   #ubuntu-server
<FireStorms> Does anyone who creates bash script create a dir e.g., bash_Scripts, with subcategories like security, maintenance, etc, etc,. Or is their a better method of organising?
<ssta> FireStorms: I keep them all in subversion, but for running, most of them live in ~/bin
<KI7MT> Fireblasto, the best way is whatever works best for you. I do mine they wa you described, some are bash, some are python or perl etc.
<FireStorms> ssta that's not a bad idea!
<ssta> FireStorms: different people do it different ways.  Whatever works for you I guess... :)
<donsd> Where are vim.txt (help) files in Ubuntu?
<xr600> Anybody with experience on Ubuntu's support for hibernation etc. on various hardware platforms ?
<ssta> donsd: there's a vim-doc package.  That has some html help files
<xr600> One of my servers died, and I need a replacement. Thinking of doing some kind of WOL setup, as the machine will be idle 98% of the time anyways.
<KI7MT> donsd, is your referring to the man files, there normally in /usr/share/man
<CFHowlett> xr600   ask @ #ubuntu-server
<KI7MT> in a terminal just type man vim
<xr600> KI7MT: ThX :)
<ssta> yeah, the vim manpage isn't going to tell you how to use vim really.  Try running vimtutor
<donsd> KI7MT, No. Vim has lots of *.txt files that serve as help files.
<minixvbox> donsd: i'm simple, i stick to nano
<shaneo> hey guys i encrypted my HDD on install is there a way to unencrypt ?
<donsd> minixvbox, Ha ha.  You are smart. Notepad is my style.
<CFHowlett> shaneo   what encryption tool did you use?
<shaneo> whatever ubuntu would use during installation
<shaneo> i check the box when entering name and user name and what not
<shaneo> *checked
<CFHowlett> shaneo   ecryptfs - so you still have the password, right?
<ssta> donsd: I think the only thing there is in ubuntu (that I know of) is the html help in the vim-doc package.  Install vim-doc then look in /usr/share/doc/vim-doc/html
<shaneo> i used my user pass
<minixvbox> donsd: i once used mousepad to code a game in python3, that was fun ~5k loc
<KI7MT> donsd, idk then, I use online docs or man files, not familiar with .txt help files
<Danielino> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shaneo> CFHowlett, when it asked to enter i entered my sys pass so yes i do
<Danielino> list
<shaneo> unless it wants a hash of my pass or something than no
<CFHowlett> shaneo   so you still have access to the drive, you just want to unencrypt?
<shaneo> yes
<Danielino> !list
<webor> http://codepad.org/VSSM43Bi any hints would be very appreciated
<theshadow> Is there a way to disable the guest logon/session?
<santoshfamily> please suggest some video converter !
<CFHowlett> shaneo  think this is it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/870512/
<davide> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<austneal> I'm having a problem with DNS when connecting to an openVPN server. http://pastebin.com/dyu0SZrc How do I resolve this?
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   what exactly are you trying to do?
<ssta> theshadow: you can disable it in lightdm.conf.  Set allow-guest to false then restart lightdm (rebooting is probably the easiest way)
<shaneo> thanks CFHowlett as always you are a great help
<santoshfamily> convert a video !
<CFHowlett> shaneo   check in with #ubuntu-server as well.
<shaneo> ok
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   ffmpeg
<santoshfamily> but i donot how to run it !
<austneal> I'm having a problem with DNS when connecting to an openVPN server. http://pastebin.com/dyu0SZrc How do I resolve this?
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html
<ben_p> hi, i tried copying my /etc/apt/sources.list file to my new computer, but there are still many pkgs that aptitude search cannot find on my new computer.  is there another file that determines where aptitude search locates packagesf rom besides sources.list?
<messinese90> ciao a tutti
<CFHowlett> ben_p   if those packages don't appear in your sources.list they can only manually installed debs ...
<messinese90> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CFHowlett> !it|messinese90
<ubottu> messinese90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KI7MT> santoshfamily, http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html  there's allot to read there, but look for the examples, also seach online for ffmpeg convert.
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   basic ffmpeg format is ffmpeg -i inputvideo.avi outputvideo.mpg
<ben_p> CFHowlett: i see, is there any way to transfer these manually installed debs from my old computer to my new one without individually installing each one?
<CFHowlett> ben_p  transfer?  no.  Install?  sure.  sudo dpgk -i inputfile.deb
<santoshfamily> bro it is going to be harashment for me !
<ben_p> CFHowlett: i see.  is there a place on my old computer where i can get a list of all the deb files i need to install?  i'm trying to mmove my entire system to a new computer.
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily  yeah, learning how to do new things is harsh...
<CFHowlett> ben_p  you shouldn't need to install deb files ...
<santoshfamily> does it require address for the file !
<CFHowlett> ben_p   rephrase: the default installation and repos should suffice for a basic ubuntu installation.  Beyond that you can customize with manually installed .debs or ppa's.  What do you think you don't have.
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   asking again.  What SPECIFICALLY are you trying to do?
<santoshfamily> i am asking does it require address of video !
<KI7MT> santoshfamily, Here's a GUI for it with many built in pre-config settings: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sinthgunt-an-easy-to-use-gui-for-ffmpeg.html
<ben_p> CFHowlett: i think i'm missing something.  i'm trying to move all my installed pkgs to a new computer.  so i downloaded all my pkgs from my old comp with dpkg --get-selections > pkglist, then i executed sudo aptitude update && cat pkglist | xargs sudo aptitude install -y but it's telling me it can't find a bunch of pacakges on my new computer
<CFHowlett> ben_p   what packages does it not see?  .debs?  or can't find the sources?  Feel free to paste ...
<santoshfamily> ffmpeg: command not found
<ben_p> CFHowlett: here's an excerpt of the errors http://pastebin.com/tS0fkJ3C .  the weird thing is i can find all these packages on my old computer using aptitude search but not my new comp
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   look in software sources.  install winff and ffmpeg
<ben_p> i've already copied my /etc/apt/sources.list file over to ensure that's the same on both machines
<babaduiudubi> ciao
<babaduiudubi> !list
<ubottu> No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fire> ben_p: did you update?
<donsd> For anyone interested: Vim help files are in /usr/share/vim/vim73/doc
<ben_p> i did.  i ran both sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CFHowlett> ben_p   repos enabled?
<ben_p> CFHowlett: sorry, is that a setting i need to change?
<santoshfamily> <CFHowlett> winff can convert but by terminal  can i convert all the format ?
<CFHowlett> ben_p   IOW update manager or synaptic settings: enable all the repositories
<ben_p> this is a copy of my sources.list file if that gives any clues: http://pastebin.com/D0CBCf9i
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   winff is the gui frontend for ffmpeg.  ffmpeg can also be used from the terminal
<chown_> guys is there a way to built a VM of an existing windows installation from anotehr Disk? so i could boot it into some vmplayer inside ubuntu?
<linxeh> chown_: vmware let you do that with their migration tool I believe (though I think you need to do it by running windows and installing their migration tool)
<santoshfamily> does they are both dependent ?
<CFHowlett> ben_p   enable backports and partner
<linxeh> chown_: you can get that free; once you've done that you can easily convert to other formats. There are likely other more direct ways if you want to use virtualbox or kvm etc
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   ffmpeg will run without ffwin
<CFHowlett> *winff*
<santoshfamily> This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
<santoshfamily> /home/santoshfamily/Videos/Adele%20-%20Rolling%20In%20The%20Deep.mp4: No such file or directory
<DIOGYK> hello people, I have a small problem, can I set my ubuntu in a way that thumbnail cache is never cleaned, or manually cleaned, right now I think it's set on 180 days, as I saw on "ubuntu tweak" software, so is there any way?
<chown_> Line_: ok, ill search for it. ty btw, i was finding old results on google
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   ffmpeg is still actively developed
<santoshfamily> then what was that !
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   IDK!
<santoshfamily> what !
<KI7MT> chown_, check into VMware Converter I think that will do what you looking for, although it's VMware not Virtualbox
<ben_p> CFHowlett: hm, i went into software sources and enabled all main/universe/restricted/multiverse repositoreis.  i also went to the 'other software' tab and enabled all those repositories, but i'm still getting the same errors.
<CFHowlett> ben_p   wait one ...
<magpii> trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from a flsh drive but not having any luck any ideas?
<magpii> used unetbootin to install the iso image to the flash usb pen and it will not boot
<KI7MT> chown_, I found a how to for VirtualBox also: http://www.sysprobs.com/physical-virtual-virtualbox-virtualbox-p2v
<CFHowlett> ben_p  rebuild your list with this and compare to what you have at present ... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Fire> magpii: does your motherboard allow  booting from flashdrive?
<ben_p> ok
<magpii> yes, boot option for usb has been enabled
<magpii> it recognizes the drive, attempts to boot from it, then tells me no gui configuration found
<WeedMaster> check out my weed grow video stealth grow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pB5aEreSXc also check out the thread on http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-marijuana-growing/1008762-my-led-grow-test.html and learn how to grow
<ben_p> CFHowlett: i'm getting an error when trying to access that URL "XML Parsing Error: undefined entity"
<magpii> i have done the same thing with both 32 and 64 bit from ubuntu main site
<CFHowlett> WeedMaster   elsehwere, wrong channel, no spamming
<ben_p> CFHowlett: oops, i take that back
<minixvbox> WeedMaster: no adverts
<magpii> managed to install 11.10 2 days ago through same method with no issue
<WeedMaster> its not its my grow
<WeedMaster> check out my weed grow video stealth grow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pB5aEreSXc also check out the thread on http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-marijuana-growing/1008762-my-led-grow-test.html and learn how to grow
<Chipzzz> speaking of virtualbox, is anyone running it and are its ubuntu kernel drivers stable?
<magpii> trying to go back to 10.04 due to user issues
<minixvbox> WeedMaster: stop it
<danileigh79> off-topic | WeedMaster
<danileigh79> !off-topic | WeedMaster
<ubottu> WeedMaster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ben_p> CFHowlett: should i enable all the 3rd party repos as well?
<CFHowlett> ben_p   can't hurt
<KI7MT> Chipzzz, I use the install from the VirtualBox site, they have pre-built Ubuntu binary's. They work, I use the in Ubuntu ISO testing.
<megaera> HELLO
<santoshfamily> http://libav.org/avconv.html
<CFHowlett> !caps|megaera
<ubottu> megaera: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DIOGYK> anyone? " hello people, I have a small problem, can I set my ubuntu in a way that thumbnail cache is never cleaned, or manually cleaned, right now I think it's set on 180 days, as I saw on "ubuntu tweak" software, so is there any way?"
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   I know nothing about libav.  I use ffmpeg - it does video conversion quite well.  Sorry I can't advise you beyond that.
<Chipzzz> Thanks KI7MT. I ran Vbox a lot a couple of years ago but the kernel drivers seemed to destabilize my system, so I had to stop... The system turned out to have other problems & I never did find out if Vbox was contributing to them.
<santoshfamily> if u r using ffmpeg than why i cannot ?
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   Did you install ffmpeg?
<santoshfamily> ya bro including winff !
<minixvbox> santoshfamily: man ffmpeg
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   maybe we're not quite communicating.  ffmpeg is for converting videos that you have already saved somewhere.  NOT capturing or converting streaming video...
<KI7MT> Chipzzz, I've been using  Vbox, on Ubuntu installs, since, 9.04 or thee about, and it's working well now with Vbox ersion 4 on a 10.04 Ubuntu Host OS.
<CFHowlett> ben_p   fixed?  In progress?  Thinking?
<Fire> magpii: see if this post helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487937&highlight=default+ui+configuration&page=4
<magpii> ok thanks
<santoshfamily> what do u mean that !
<guntbert> !nickspam | raj aaGp schredder
<ubottu> raj aaGp schredder: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<megaera> try using vmware player.  it has better usb support as well
<Danielino> buonasera
<Danielino> !list
<ubottu> Danielino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mintman> U know using virtual box and not having enough free hard drive space on ur drive causes issues!
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   I'm slow.  In sequence answer these questions.  I'll help you see if ffmpeg is the solution you want.  (1)  Do you have a saved video you want to convert?
<Danielino> !list
<santoshfamily> ya
<mintman> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elijah> Is there an app to speed up the mouse based on momentum? I have a 3 screen setup and it would be nice to traverse all three screens with a small mouse foot print.
<KI7MT> mintman, that would be in issue for any VM player. I have a 500GB drive that houses both the ISO's and the virtual machines, and it runs smooth here.
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   what format is the video now?  .mov .avi .mpeg  ...
<santoshfamily> .mp4
<Danielino> !list
<ubottu> Danielino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KI7MT> Im not saying one is better or worse than the other, only that Vbox is working well for my purposes.
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   what format do you want to convert your .mp4 video to?
<santoshfamily> .avi
<Danielino> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
 * minixvbox admires CFHowlett's patience
<megaera> i agree.  vbox is also lightweight
<minixvbox> !cookie | CFHowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   the basic terminal command to do that would be ffmpeg -i inputvideo.mp4 outputvideo.avi
<ben_p> CFHowlett: hi, still getting the same errors.  my current sources.list file is here: http://pastebin.com/DZgnegdC.  i basically enabled all the repositories available at the url you referred me
<CFHowlett> ben_p   quick fix: download the .debs, dpkg -i each.deb
<Lukas1321> Hello. May someone help me with my 12.04beta?
<CFHowlett> ben_p   not what you wanted to hear, I know -
<CFHowlett> !precise|lukkas1321
<ubottu> lukkas1321: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Chipzzz> KI7MT: I liked Vbox a lot, too, until it started acting up... Thank you all for the input, though... I think I'll give Vbox another try
<ben_p> CFHowlett: ok, that's fine. but, how do i know the .deb file name i should be looking for?  for example, for the following error 'Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libva-x11-1"' am i looking for libva-x11-1.deb?
<Lukas1321> I was upgrading from 11.10stable to 12.04beta and it deleted my /etc/X11/xorg.conf folder
<KI7MT> Chipzzz, follow the install how too on the VirtualBox site and you should be good. You'll need qt4 and dmks installed.
<zykotick9> Lukas1321: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Lukas1321> Okay. Thank you
<Chipzzz> KI7MT: Ok, thanks again
<santoshfamily> <CFHowlett> same error !
<CFHowlett> ben_p   apt-cache policy package.name
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   paste the error please.
<CFHowlett> !paste|santoshfamily
<ubottu> santoshfamily: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ben_p> CFHowlett: ok, thank you very much for your help!
<CFHowlett> ben_p   have fun / be safe
<KI7MT> Chipzzz, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch02.html#idp5525168  there's the linux install after download.
<santoshfamily> same as before i had pasted !
<Chipzzz> ...just one last thing... has anyone run a Vbox client on a thumb drive and if so, is it impractically slow?
<CFHowlett> ben_p   also packagesearch ubuntu
<KI7MT> I forgot, you also need libsdl install too.
<lechevalier> je reste à ubuntu 10.10
<CFHowlett> !fr|lechevalier
<ubottu> lechevalier: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<santoshfamily> This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
<santoshfamily> /home/santoshfamily/Videos/Adele: No such file or directory
<megaera> vbox can be run on 8gb pendrives.  its kinda slow though. not recommended
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   PASTE the command sequence, i.e. your input and the output
<Auser1234> Hi guys, I need help. I'm on a windows machine ssh into a unix server through putty, I want to cp a file I see on the server to my local machine. What is the exact command?
<Chipzzz> Thanks again, everyone, for the Vbox info... I'll try putting a guest on a thumb drive when I get some time & let you know how it goes
<minixvbox> !scp | Auser1234
<ubottu> Auser1234: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<nibbler> Auser1234, install an scp client (pscp for comandline, winscp for gui)
<santoshfamily> <CFHowlett> i had pasted it in pastbin !
<KI7MT> Auser1234, use SCP.:   scp examplefile yourusername@yourserver:/home/yourusername/
<santoshfamily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870592/
<Auser1234> KI7MT: how do  I fine yourusername@yourserver?
<Chipzzz> Oh, sorry megaera, I didn't see your comment... I was worried it might be too slow (the do about 1Gb/Min)... Guess I'll have to get a bigger hard drive for the machine I want to do this on first, then
<minixvbox> Auser1234: loginname@ipaddress
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: it's the spaces in the filename causing the file not found.
<KI7MT> well: yourusername = the user you used to log in with SSH, yourserver = IP address of the server you used to log in with putty
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   ffmpeg -i /home/santoshfamily/Videos/'
<CFHowlett> 'Adele Rolling In The Deep'.mp4
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: i'd suggest you use TAB completion instead
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   or rename to Adele.mp4
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   thanks.  That didn't register with me until you pointed it out...
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: team effort ;)
<santoshfamily> what  is TAB completion ?
<zykotick9> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<santoshfamily> how to do it ?
<megaera> I'm running 5 vboxes on my backtrack machine for pentesting. It's very cool cuz its very lightweight in linux box and more responsive. Try getting bigger hdd/ssd
<lasko> I have a server Ubuntu 10.04 and I appear to be having some NIC issues. If I plug my WAN link into my laptop I get 70Mbps download and 70Mbps upload, but when I plug it into my ubuntu server I seem to only be getting 20Mbps download and 17Mbps upload. The card is set for no autonegotiation, 100Mb/s, Duplex Full. Any ideas?
<luana> ciaoooo
<CFHowlett> !it|luana
<ubottu> luana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   rename the .mp4 file to Adele.mp4
<santoshfamily> let me try
<Chipzzz> megaera: Yeah, that's what I plan... Last time I ran it, the machine had a comfy terrabyte which I now use as an external drive for my laptops, one of which has enough hard disk space, and the other of which has enough RAM... lol... As you suggest, I'm planning a bigger hard disk for the one with enough RAM :-)
<santoshfamily> Incompatible sample format 's16' for codec 'ac3', auto-selecting format 'flt'
<santoshfamily> [ac3 @ 0x920e960] invalid bit rate
<fgera> I give up . I'm going back do windows xp. I'll be back when I have new hardware
<fgera> thank you all
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   wait it won't even rename??
<mosx1> :anyone recommend an FTP server to me ?
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: taht isn't a rename error, it's an encoding error
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   ah!
<Chipzzz> fgera: sorry to see you go... good luck
<blacktulip> mosx1: vsftpd?
<rhin01> does anyone know how to get rid of the irritating message "click to view appointments and tasks" which keeps obscuring the clock/calendar in taskbar applet (evolution I think) -- ubuntu 10.04
<santoshfamily> but i had renamed and than after compilation this error occured
<CFHowlett> rhin01   preferences>startup programs
<fgera> Chipzzz, thanks.
<fgera> Chipzzz, all the best
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   so no .avi file?
<rhin01> and what -- disable evolution CFHowlett?
<santoshfamily> what !
<CFHowlett> rhin01   yep....turn that puppy off!
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   did you get an .avi file?
<rhin01> has bugged me for a long time that CFHowlett if solved ty very much
<CFHowlett> rhin01   have fun / be safe
<santoshfamily> ya but not streaming/playing !
<happyface> anyone know of a more updated chromium ppa? the launchpad daily one hasn't been updated since Jan
<santoshfamily> streams  contains no data !
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   ffmpeg is choking on converting the audio portion of the .mp4 to .avi.  No fix or workaround that I know of.
<CFHowlett> *sorry*
<santoshfamily> what there must be any solution plz help this bro !
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   run and paste   ffmpeg -i adele.mp4
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: CFHowlett the ffmpeg in the default repo doesn't support AAC (default audio in MP4 files) [though i though it was only to create mp4s, but perhaps reading is an issue as well].  Using an ffmpeg from other source (PPA perhaps) might give different results.
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   yeah, I see some postings on this.  Seeking a "force" option ...
<pooltable> looking for a good audio mixer equalizer?
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: the ffmpeg from medibuntu shouldn't have that issue
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   versus the software center version you mean?
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: ya
<Pricey> WUBI with the latest version of Ubuntu installed... I'm getting some horrific performance degredation under any kind of reasonable disk usage... (e.g. dd'ing a sd card) Is that normal? I'd guess its just because of the whole ntfs thing and should do a proper install.
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   we'll try.  thanks for the hint.
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: if it doesn't work/help - sorry to lead you astray (again, i though it was an issue with creating MP4s with AAC, not reading)
<CFHowlett> Pricey   wubi is for TRYING ubuntu not long-term use.
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   fair enough ...
<ehhh> how to set 1920x1080 resolution? I have installed nvidia driver...
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: actually, perhaps avi doesn't understand m3u?  as that's what was mentioned in the error output?
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: avi is a horrible container
<santoshfamily> what both are  u talking about i am not able to understand !
<Pricey> CFHowlett: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer doesn't really give that impression.
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   agreed.
<godofwar> ehhh: open Display
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: not m3u, ac3 sorry
<ehhh> godofwar: but there is max 1360x768
<pooltable> looking for a good audio mixer equalizer?
<santoshfamily> should i try in other format !
<KI7MT> Pricey, the only way to get Native install performance,  is as such, a native install. Even VM's are not close to Native install performance.
<zykotick9> KI7MT: you mean VMs like VirtualBox or VMWare, VMs like xen or kvm are VERY close to native.
<CFHowlett> Pricey   first paragraph  http://wubi.sourceforge.net/
<godofwar> ehhh: did you restart your machine after driver installation
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   yes try a different output format...
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   FIRST though
<santoshfamily> suggest than 1
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   paste up the output from ffmpeg -i
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: try mkv instead of avi for testing
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   why can't you keep .mp4?
<KI7MT> I've not used xen, kvm is ok, but still not native performance, then again, depends on what your using it for I suppose. Any heavy lifting is going to suffer somehere.
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: excellent question ;)
<ehhh> godofwar: yes, 234 times
<Pricey> KI7MT: CFHowlett 'meh'
<godofwar> ehhh: just trying to help, if you had made your nvidia driver active already, try making it inactive and then active again.
<CFHowlett> Pricey   :)  Dual boot in your future?
<santoshfamily> bro it is working in mkv  and  bcoz i want learn all this which are require in daily life
<Pricey> CFHowlett: Ideally I'd like to single boot but its a work laptop.
<KI7MT> Just take the plunge, install it native :-)
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: so the issue is with your chosen container (AVI) then...
<CFHowlett> Pricey   install to USB and boot that when you need.
<santoshfamily> one think i had used avconv !
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: FYI if you encode the audio (with ffmpeg) to a different format, you could probably use AVI
<jimmy_birer> join #boobies
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: what are you helping santoshfamily to do? If it simply re-encoding mmp4 to avi then I would simply suggest using ffmpeg
<zykotick9> hydrox24: lol - that's what they're using ;)
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   tried.ffmpeg choked on ac3
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   try   ffmpeg -i video_origine.avi -ab 56 -ar 44100 -b 200 -r 15 -s 320x240 -f flv video_finale.flv
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: OK, so doing "ffmpeg -i input.mp4  output.avi" didn't work!
<zykotick9> hydrox24: for avi no, for mkv yes
<hydrox24> can someone direct me to the error that ffmpeg spits out (the pastebin?)
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   what was the pastebin from the last error message??
<Fire> CFHowlett;  http://paste.ubuntu.com/870592/
<santoshfamily> <CFHowlett>http://paste.ubuntu.com/870592/
<hydrox24> Fire: thanks guys
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   no the one that referenced ac3 error
<mintman> hello Used some online manual to partition my ubuntu drive and deleted windows now I have 57.76 gigs free. I also used ext4 from the manual can I use the unformatted portion?
<CFHowlett> mintman   use.  boot a live cd and use gparted
<hydrox24> ffmpeg shouldn't be telling you that it is not developed anymore...
<santoshfamily> Incompatible sample format 's16' for codec 'ac3', auto-selecting format 'flt' [ac3 @ 0x920e960] invalid bit rate
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   that's not ffmpeg error / too  many spaces
<mintman> CFHowlett: will pastebin
<mintman> CFHowlett: http://oi43.tinypic.com/zsu069.jpg
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   paste it
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: oh, lol that makes more sense
<mohamedtouj> how to run bifrost on ubuntu or please give me a name for an other application like bifrost for
<mohamedtouj> UBUNTU
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: can you run "ffmpeg -i input.mp4 output.avi" and pastebin the output for us?
<santoshfamily> ok i am going to do it for all of u !
<wingie> do you think ubuntu on android could replace the computers for a user?
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   http://paste.ubuntu.com/870636/
<mintman> CFHowlett: what do I need to do to add it to my current drive?
<KI7MT> mintman, You don't need two swap spaces, looks like you have 2x linux distro's installed are you wanting to keep windows also?
<Shojo> no, only one linux, had windows, deleted it
<Shojo> he was asking for me
<hydrox24> wingie: this is a channel for ubuntu *help* for what you want, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mintman> deleted windows , only one linux
<santoshfamily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870639/
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: thanks, will look now
<santoshfamily> my pleasure !
<pooltable> equalizer a good one ?
<pooltable> equalizer a good one ?
<mintman> KI7MT: NO one linux partition first time install and deleted windows
<wingie> hydrox24: ok thanks for the info
<KI7MT> mintman, me personally, I'd use the live CD and do a fresh install and make just 3x partitions to simplify life :-)
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   what version of ubuntu do you have?
<santoshfamily> 11.10
<mintman> KI7MT: Hey worried about security I want it just to be one install it didn't turn out quite right was following a manual that said it would secure my linux distro better
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   hydrox24 definitely he's got  a different ffmpeg than I do ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/870643/
<dodgerdude> hi, is there a channel for noobs? I'd like to learn irssi, but this is the wrong place
<wingie> where can i know what the new features will be on the coming version?
<CFHowlett> dodgerdude   try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dodgerdude> great, thanks!
<CFHowlett> !precise|wingie
<ubottu> wingie: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.7.3-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 401 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<liam__> how do i change the default terminal to guake in ubuntu 11.10
<mintman> KI7MT: You still see that as the best option do a new install
<KI7MT> mintman, Linux/Unix is very secure compare to windows. Do you have a Ubuntu LiveCD ? If so, boot it up, and say use the entire disk.
<donsd> dodgerdude, Good question. How does everyone here find the best server/channel for given topic?
<CFHowlett> liam__   see   http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-terminal-emulator-on-ubuntu-linux/
<mintman> KI7MT: roger understand :)
<hydrox24> dodgerdude: I would also suggest the ubuntu-beginners channel
<KI7MT> mintman, Well you have 2 swap's, there not needed, that 100m for ntfs is not needed, so having 9 partitions for a basic 1 distro system install is way over complicated, unless you ahve specific needs for it.
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: from the 0.8-4:0.8-1u1~ppa2 in santoshfamily's version, i'm assuming it's coming from some PPA... hummm?
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   let's see shall we?
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   you installed ffmpeg just today: how did you do it?  software center?  terminal?
<wingie> !precise|wingie
<ubottu> wingie, please see my private message
<Jazo> i need help with eggdrop ? can anybody help pls?
<CFHowlett> !ask|jazo
<ubottu> jazo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: "apt-cache policy ffmpeg" would tell us.  santoshfamily
<wingie> damn so many different channels for ubuntu
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: that ffmpeg output looks strange to me. I compiled ffmpeg with all the codecs and my output is mroe verbose. I think we need to know how santoshfamily installed ffmpeg
<santoshfamily> <CFHowlett> by spm  , winff included ffmpeg
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   I think I see a conflict.  let's purge and reinstall.  lemme know when ready ...
<santoshfamily> ok as u wise
<donsd> join #ubuntu-beginners
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: agreed, seems like a good idea to me
<hydrox24> donsd: try "/join #ubuntu-beginners"
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get purge ffwin
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get purge winff
<doug_f> Does ubuntu trim SWAP if placed on an SSD?
<hydrox24> doug_f: not autoomatically I don't think, but it's easy to configure
<donsd> hydrox24, Right. Thanks.
<doug_f> hydrox24, is there a how too you can point me to?
<santoshfamily> ya done the both !
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<CFHowlett> *copy & paste* to terminal
<KI7MT> He's on 11.10 why he need dist-upg ?
<CFHowlett> KI7MT   force of habit ...
<KI7MT> :-)
<hydrox24> KI7MT: dist-upg doesn't actually upgrade the distro does it?
<santoshfamily> ya to terminal but many things are ign
<KI7MT> Yeah, if he was on 11.04 it would
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   upgrades to new packages
<wolfmitchell> Got the Dialog package working, finally.
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: yeh, that's what I thought.. thanks for confirming it
<donsd> Does apt and synaptic index off of each other? (coordinate installs)
<pooltable> help how to add a image to xcfe bottom thing i am add pulse euqalarer but no icon how do i add an icon??
<FireStorms> I've recently installed AMP and I've noticed a lot files are fragmented around the system. There's different dirs for PHP setting, Apache settings, Document etc, etc,. Is there something I can do to find the files quicker without memorising paths?
<itaylor57> donsd, synaptic is just a gui front end to apt
<hydrox24> donsd: basically, I am pretty sure synaptic uses apt as a back-end
<CFHowlett> donsd   software center is the preferred provider now ...
<santoshfamily> it is resolving adobe-flashplugin_11.1.102.63.orig.tar.gz
<donsd> itaylor57, hydrox24 Thanks. I use Synaptic, but occasionally have to use apt-get. Hope everything is okay.
<itaylor57> donsd, not a probleim i switch between them often, you just can't run both at oncw
<Steevca> Is there a system req. for ubuntu 12.04?
<CFHowlett> !precise|Steevca
<ubottu> Steevca: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<hydrox24> donsd: that should work fine.
<donsd> CFHowlett, Is Software Center tied in with apt?
<CFHowlett> donsd   yes.
<pooltable> ok got it
<CFHowlett> donsd   SC is the gui to apt
<KI7MT> yeah it's the same as the package manager, just organized differently. they both use apt on the back end.
<hydrox24> donsd: yes, you can install a program with apt and remove it with sofware center or vice-versa
<KI7MT> Not to be confused with the addition of dpkg :-)
<MsTeshi> Bonsoir tout le monde
<donsd> CFHowlett, Maybe that's why I don't see Synaptic any more.
<CFHowlett> donsd   exactomundo!
<MsTeshi> je n'arrive pas à trouver un bon logiciel pour faire du montage vidéo
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: how you going?
<CFHowlett> !fr|MsTeshi
<ubottu> MsTeshi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MsTeshi> ok thx
<santoshfamily> upgrade is going on !
<donsd> Great group of helpers here!
<hydrox24> donsd: thanks.
 * CFHowlett wonders about deferred maintenance ...
<santoshfamily> its completed !
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   reboot - come back
<santoshfamily> ok
<KI7MT> wow, got quiet in here all of a sudden :-)
<CFHowlett> 99% problems SOLVED!
<Fire> dont jinx it
<KI7MT> I rekon so :-)
<Deemon> hey guys
<Deemon> can i ask a dumb question
<KI7MT> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<santoshfamily> <CFHowlett>i am back after reboot !
<Deemon> basically, i made a username called DolanMolan, and i logged out... and now when i try and log back in, my username is apparently taken
<Deemon> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Deemon> is what i get
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily  paste the output of ffmpeg -i
<Deemon> and now im called Deemon
<KI7MT> By logging in/out you mean to the channel not Ubuntu?
<santoshfamily> sorry to say its again an error !
<Deemon> yes channel
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   paste ffmpeg -i
<KI7MT> the channel masters will have to answer that one.
<hydrox24> Deemon: check if there is an IRC client running in the background
<Deemon> is it because i didnt close my IRC client properly?
<santoshfamily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870671/
<Deemon> i only have 1 IRC client
<Deemon> xchat
<Deemon> and i just restarted, so only 1 instance of it is open
<hydrox24> Deemon: sorry, can't think of a reason other than someone nicking your nick :)
<Deemon> can i re-register?
<Deemon> to my same email?
<zykotick9> Deemon: try #freenode
<Deemon> yeah i can go on freenode
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   suspect you've got ppa's in your source list.  paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> Deemon: i mean the #freenode channel, they can help with nick registration type issues
<Deemon> oh i see
<santoshfamily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870675/
<eweak> hi guys I installed Lubuntu on an old compaq and I can't get wifi working I have a BCM4306 Rev 03. is this the right place to ask this
<pocata> I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it ?:)
<wil_> #ubuntu
<Fire> Should PPA packages be avoided?
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: ppa's aren't included in the sources.list file!
<shockingbehavur> Hi, I'm a newby at ubuntu....My current version is LTS. For some reason I have lost the sound menu on the top panel. Is there a script I can use to bring it up again. It's only happened when I upgraded Alsa to the latest version
<zykotick9> Fire: if possible, yes.
<wil_> how do you use floppy disks in ubuntu 11.10
<Fire> thanks
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   we purted.  we reinstalled.  where the heck is that ppa version coming from?
<CFHowlett> *purged*
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: "apt-cache policy ffmpeg" find out where it's coming from
<wil_> I plug in my usb floppy drive it is not recognized
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   paste output apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<hydrox24> shockingbehavur: try right clicking on the bar up the top, then clickng "add to panel"
<pocata> hi I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it???
<hydrox24> shockingbehavur: after that choose "indicater applet" and click "add"
<wil_> and when I click on the floppy file I need root privliges how do I get that
<santoshfamily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870676/
<wil_> help
<pocata> help pls
<pocata> :(
<shockingbehavur> thanks didn't know it is that easy...hydro
<CFHowlett> zykotick9    hydrox24   I iz officially mystified.  that looks like a ppa to me but he's got no ppa's in his source.list
<eweak> anybody can help me with bcm4306 rev 03 I can't get it work
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: PPAs are listed in the /etc/apt/source.list.d directory, not the sources.list file
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   learn something new everyday.... ty.
<skinnymg1> hello guys having a little trouble getting handbrake to show up in the software center, should I go to their chat or can I get help in here
<zykotick9> skinnymg1: Handbrake isn't in default repository, you need to add a PPA
<iToast> hey
<skinnymg1> i have it added still a no show though zykotick9
<iToast> You guys, just wan'ted to give the great news.
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   one more try  ls /etc/apt/source.list.d
<iToast> Last night the people who helped me with bind9, I got it working perfectly!
<leontopod> I want to su root
<leontopod> How do I do so?
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: doesn't he need to look uner /etc/apt/sourc.list.d dir?
<iToast> leontopod, do sudo su root
<CFHowlett> !root|leontopod
<ubottu> leontopod: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<leontopod> I want my root account back!
<iToast> leontopod, sudo su root.
<santoshfamily> ls: cannot access /etc/apt/source.list.d: No such file or directory
<leontopod> Who ever heard of a Unix without root!
<leontopod> That is CRAZY!
<leontopod> iToast, thanks
<iToast> leontopod, LISTEN TO ME I SAID sudo su root >:O
<leontopod> I heard you thanks
<skinnymg1> santoshfamily, got to put sudo in front of that
<CFHowlett> hydrox24   just wanted to see if anything is there.  Like mine - it's empty.
<leontopod> on Slackware I do everything as root
<pocata> hi I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it help me please
<leontopod> the first thing I do when I open a terminal window is su root
<iToast> leontopod, btw this isn't unix, its linux.
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: is "sources"
<leontopod> linux is a unix-like operating system
<leontopod> *nix
<iToast> Its not unix directly.
<santoshfamily> what !
<iToast> if you wan't unix help there is #unix.
<leontopod> is freebsd unix?
<iToast> yes
<helpanoob> do they have a empathy client for windows
<leontopod> is mac os x unix?
<iToast> leontopod, yes
<leontopod> and linux is not unix?
<iToast> Linux is not directly unix.
<leontopod> ok
<iToast> Linux is a *nix operating system.
<skinnymg1> santoshfamily, sudo ls /etc/apt/source.list.d
<iToast> Its like unix, but not a pain in the @$$ :p
<skinnymg1> it's a root directory it's not going to show unless you sudo it
<Walther> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fire> Are there any community/ Ubuntu recommended safe sites for PPA's
<linxeh> iToast: linux is certainly a PITA
<santoshfamily> ls: cannot access /etc/apt/source.list.d: No such file or directory
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   take this question to #ffmpeg / the experts.   Sorry, but I can't see why it's not working...
<hydrox24> skinnymg1: it *sources*.list.d
<iToast> linxeh, PITA?
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: *sourcse*
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: *sources*
<linxeh> iToast: Pain In The ...
<skinnymg1> etc is a root directory
<iToast> linxeh, then your doing it wrong.
<hydrox24> linxeh: It *can* be a pain in the ass...
<iToast> My Linux box is easy to maintain. Its as simple as press the power button and forget it exists.
<Walther> !ot Ahem.
<linxeh> iToast: it can be yes.
<Fire> santoshfamilt try sources.list.d the S was missing
<skinnymg1> oh yeah I mispelled it
<iToast> linxeh when has ubuntu been a pain in the ass or any linux distro other then centos.
<skinnymg1> ok got ya sorry hydrox24
<linxeh> anyway, as the man says, #ubuntu-offtopic
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   one last attempt  sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg && sudo apt-get install medibuntu && sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<iToast> linxeh, i setup my server to be managed with landscape to autoinstall things, can i just disable that :)
<hydrox24> CFHowlett: I think that is the way to go.
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: until that PPA is removed, reinstall ffmpeg will most likely just keep installing that PPA version
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   you with us??
<pocata> CFHowlett>I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   thanks for taht...
<helpanoob> do they have a empathy client for windows?
<santoshfamily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870685/
<CFHowlett> pocata   I'm on 10.04 and have no ribbons experience.  Perhaps the channel can help???
<Fire> CFHowlett,santoshfamily try sources.list.d the one S was missing
<linxeh> iToast: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue this with me
<linxeh> or PM
<iToast> linxeh, im talking about landscape...
<zykotick9> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<linxeh> iToast: this is a support channel, not a "talk about" channel
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<iToast> linxeh, I know
<computa_mike> Hi - Anyone know how to compile a KDE application for ubuntu?  I'm trying to compile kxstitch, and it's asking for kde-config....
<iToast> I wan'ted support with landscape since i setup my server with it, how do i use landscape to maange it x)
<KI7MT> CFHowlett, there's repos for mediabuntu
<santoshfamily> google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save  n-muench-vlc-oneiric.list  n-muench-vlc-oneiric.list.save  opera.list
<linxeh> then lets discuss my comments in #ubuntu-offtopic, or ask specific support questions here
<iToast> ...
<hydrox24> computa_mike: you'll need to install all the KDE dependencies
<pocata> <CFHowlett>I'm 11.10
<Walther> computa_mike: easiest way to do that would be installing kde-desktop
<Fire> bingo
<Walther> computa_mike: you should get all the dependencies that way
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   I see nothing in your ppa that would cause the issue.  Sorry.  Suggest you ask in #ffmpeg
<hydrox24> computa_mike: so just "sudo apt-get install kde-desktop"
<CFHowlett> *sources* not ppa
<Walther> i you have enough drive space to waste for that, that is
<santoshfamily> but what to ask them ?
<skinnymg1> santoshfamily, PM
<computa_mike> Walther: cool - I'll try it...
<Walther> santoshfamily: also, you could try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Walther> santoshfamily: sudo apt-get restricted-extras
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   explain that you want to convert .mp4 to .avi.  They'll take it from there ...
<Walther> !restricted-extras
<KI7MT> He can try it this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Walther> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pocata> <CFHowlett> I am using 11.10 but with the interface of 10.4
<CFHowlett> pocata   again, I don't have ANY experience with ribbons or 11.04.  Please direct your query to the channel.  Sorry.
<hydrox24> santoshfamily: Go hear for an excellent sticky thread on compiling ffmpeg with lots of support for codecs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<computa_mike> Walther: looks like kde-desktop isn't available...
<pocata> ok
<pfifo> !info kubuntu-desktop | computa_mike
<ubottu> computa_mike: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.239 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Walther> computa_mike: kde-full might be what you're looking for
<Walther> ahh
<Walther> kubuntu-desktop it is
<zykotick9> computa_mike: teh package is kubuntu-desktop, but that's not "really" going to solve your issue i don't think - if you're compiling you probably need the -dev packages, which aren't in the regular desktop metapackage
<Walther> zykotick9: iirc, no
<Walther> zykotick9: just having the compiling tools should be enough
<computa_mike> Walther: ah - I was about to fire up aptitude to find it...
<pocata> please help me I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it help me
<santoshfamily> thanking  <CFHowlett> <hydrox24> and other who atleast work out on my problem  as much as they can !
<Walther> unless specifically compiling kde internal stuff
<CFHowlett> santoshfamily   good luck.  Hey also check the ubuntu forums for ubuntustudio and multimedia
<ohs6ohQu> I installed kubuntu-desktop some time ago and now would like to remove it. apt-get autoremove removes only the meta package, though. Is there an easy / automatic way to remove everything installed by kubuntu-desktop that is not needed by other desktop environments?
<pfifo> computa_mike, thats right if you want to compile a kde program, you need to install all of its dependencies' dev packages. apt-get's build-dep option might be of use
<hydrox24> can anyone help with getting keyboard backlighing working? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11742062
<zykotick9> ohs6ohQu: what do you want to replace KDE with?  (use instead i mean)
<ohs6ohQu> zykotick9: xfce, already installed. i'd like to break as little as possible there. :)
<zykotick9> !purexfce | ohs6ohQu
<ubottu> ohs6ohQu: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<skinnymg1> ok so once again, can I get a little help with getting handbrake to show up in USC, i have already added the PPA and it still is not showing
<ohs6ohQu> thanks
<zykotick9> ohs6ohQu: careful! that pure removes Gnome as well by the looks of it!
<computa_mike> pfifo: ok - I'll look into it
<zykotick9> skinnymg1: after adding the PPA did you run "sudo apt-get update" then check software center?
<pfifo> skinnymg1, why not just use the cli to install it?
<zykotick9> skinnymg1: the GUI package is handbrake-gtk usually
<skinnymg1> even then it doesn't find it
<zykotick9> skinnymg1: from terminal try "apt-cache search handbrake" is it listed?
<cog> how do i set my key layout to dvorak
<pocata> I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it i`am gnome
<pfifo> cog, during install it asks for your keyboard layout.
<average_drifter> so I was using Ubuntu and then k-POW!
<mintman> KI7MT: thanks again for ur help :)
<cog> I tried w/o installing; i have it working now as you can see, much faster and more economical typing :)  Thanks though!  Health and happiness.
<skinnymg1> zykotick9, thanks the update got it to show
<KI7MT> mintman, you got it working then?
<pfifo> cog, at runtime you can `setxkbmap dvorak`
<hydrox24> cog: I wish I could use the dvorak keyboard layout, but it would confuse me far too much looking at a QWERTY layout.
<pfifo> hydrox24, the point of learning dvorak is to NOT look at the keyboard
<mintman> KI7MT: will play with it after I get more experience with linux mint. I had to load the wifi card manually last time so its not a top priority for me right now. :) thanks again
<pocata> please help me :( pls
<hydrox24> pfifo: yeah, I know, but my point remains
<Walther> pocata: what's the problem
<pocata> I have a problem when I start an application startirase but appears below the ribbon how to fix it i`am gnome
<wylde> pocata: hold alt and click on the window and drag it, assuming you can see part of the window
<hydrox24> pocata: click *anywhere* on the window while holding alt to drag it.
<mintman> Got to love how linux mint and ubuntu are so close I learn so much here about linux mint :)
<nannes> hay! Which is better, Xubuntu or Lubuntu for a old pc? (i'd like to know bad and good things of each one)
<PPPPPPP> Is there really a big difference between gnome and xfce, as far as resource usage goes?
<FireStorms> Anyone know the difference between sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart vs sudo service apache2 restart ?
<skinnymg1> PPPPPPP, yes there is
<CFHowlett> nannes   quite similar.  Install both and choose a preference.
<zykotick9> nannes: lubuntu is lighter then xubuntu
<PPPPPPP> does lubuntu use xfce as well?
<zykotick9> lxde
<nannes> CFHowlett: the problem is which I can't do it for now.. slow connection... i need to know something now
<Fire> Are there any community/ Ubuntu recommended safe sites for PPA's???
<KI7MT> no LXDE
<Walther> Fire: what do you mean?
<PPPPPPP> adn lxde is even lighter then?
<zykotick9> !PPA | Fire
<ubottu> Fire: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nannes> zykotick9: and what about support and repositories?
<zykotick9> nannes: those are the same with all *buntus
<KI7MT> Which  is pretty nice actually, close to gnome, but not as stripped down as xface
<Fire> walther: was told here that PPA's should generally not be used if possible
<mintman> any easy way to learn fluxbox
<skinnymg1> lxde is awesome, but if your wanting an alternative to gnome xfce will probably suit the needs better
<Walther> Fire: Ah. Well, there should be plenty of stuff available in the official Ubuntu Software center. The stuff that isn't there - you have to think wisely on your own
<nannes> zykotick9: you mean that every software works fine on every distro?
<terran4000> Hey all. Random odd thing that more or less happened recently: my sound 'died'. Alsamixer, and lspci and aplay -l all show my card just fine, just that the Ubuntu sound settings show zero hardware, just a blank 'hardware' tab. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> nannes: ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu all use the same repository, just different meta-packages
<SaRSAeOL> terran4000: have you tried reloading alsa modules?
<magpii> i made a video using stopmotion and lmms for the music. all the content was my own creation. youtube are threatening to take it down because i monitarized it and I cannot show that the gpl license from lmms and stopmotion allows me to make money off projects i create using their software. any help please?
<Fire> walther, zykotick9: ok will assume Use at your own risk for all PPA's
<pocata> not working does not appear below the ribbon even if it nestava minimize any application mozzila, skaip, etc.
<Walther> terran4000: also, have you checked for updates / upgraded recently?
<terran4000> SaRSAeOL, theory states that a reboot would have done that. Though I'll try reloading them manually
<CFHowlett> magpii   don't use youtube?  and please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pocata> not working does not appear below the ribbon even if it is not minimize any application mozzila, skaip, etc.
<nannes> zykotick9: ok, but I have some complex work to do.... So lubuntu entered the official project? about 1 year ago, it was not :S
<pocata> :(
<Walther> Fire: also, there are cases where the packages are available through the USC but newer versions are available through PPA's
<terran4000> Walther, I did some updates recently, though none of them seemed to have anything to do with Alsa nor the kernel ... (I think)
<CFHowlett> nannes   lubuntu is an official distro.
<Walther> Fire: and those are very likely safe to go with
<SaRSAeOL> terran4000: try a sudo alsa force-reload
<zykotick9> nannes: i don't think lubuntu is official?  or maybe i miseed that?  "complex work" and ubuntu don't really go together IMO.  Good luck.
<Walther> terran4000: well, it is more probable that an update caused it than it occured on its own
<Walther> terran4000: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Walther> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Walther> Lubuntu is totally official.
<magpii> is there a forum for lmms or ubuntu studio?
<Fire> Walther: But it is possible for malicious packages to be introduced through PPA's correct?
<zykotick9> Fire: possible yes
<pocata> walther: not working does not appear below the ribbon even if it is not minimize any application mozzila, skaip, etc.
<CFHowlett> magpii   ubuntostudio forums yes.
<Walther> Fire: True, but PPA's are still private - nobody else than the creator can alter the packages in them
<magpii> ok thanks
<KI7MT> Lubuntu is an official community supported distro, but not from Canonical, they only provide resources for Ubuntu proper.
<Walther> Fire: so if you trust the author, it should be safe
<terran4000> Walther, only flash and nautilus to upgrade
<Walther> terran4000: hm... what kind of device are you using? onboard or pci?
<Walther> pocata: just wondering, what is your native language?
<Fire> Walther,zykotick9: thanks again for the info
<terran4000> Walther, pcie
<Walther> terran4000: aplay -l
<pocata> I do not speak English very well
<Walther> pocata: I noticed, what is your native language? Most probably there is an ubuntu channel for it, don't worry
<Walther> there are so many Ubuntu users all around the world
<terran4000> Walther, "card 1: XFi [Creative X-Fi], device 0: ctxfi [Front/WaveIn]" and others like it
<terran4000> Walther, On a side note, I've had that card working flawlessly for the past several months
<Walther> terran4000: ok, so kernel notices it... Do you have kernel modules loaded for it (does it require?)
<terran4000> Walther, the only thing I noticed was this: $ pulseaudio                                                                                                                                                                           (03-05 18:50)
<terran4000> W: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<terran4000> pulseaudio: /build/buildd/libav-0.8/libavutil/mathematics.c:79: av_rescale_rnd: Assertion `c > 0' failed.
<terran4000> [1]    14059 abort      pulseaudio
<Walther> a kernel update might have left something behind
<Walther> Hmm.
<terran4000> Walther, which I'm currently trying to figure out cause I guess that might and would be the issue ...
<Walther> pulseaudio is causing it, it seems
<TinkerToy> Hello! I'm here to ask about compiling something in a Lubuntu VM.
<Walther> terran4000: of course, you could try reinstalling pulseaudio
<pocata> Walther: my problem is that when you minimize a program appears on the bottom bar
<Walther> TinkerToy: perhaps #lubuntu?
<KI7MT> TinkerToy, probably best to ask in #lubuntu
<terran4000> Walther, installing stuff I know, but how do I reinstall a package?
<TinkerToy> Okay. Sorry!
<Walther> terran4000: apt-get remove && apt-get install
<terran4000> Walther, o, that way. :)
<Walther> yeah, sadly no handy commands for reinstalling
<trism> apt-get install --reinstall package
<Walther> Oh, there is actually o.O
<terran4000> woot!
<KI7MT> Yeah. make life easy eh :-)
<terran4000> Well, at least I finally confirmed something. This pulseaudio issue (or libavutil issue) is what's causing any app trying to play music to hang and/or crash. Guess this is progress!
<nannes> hmm.. if I'd want to set up an apt server on a 20pc network, does it have to be particularly fast? (or an old intel_p4 256mb [100mb/s network] is good??)
<KI7MT> nannes, no, as it's mostly network & disk I/O operations, not processor intensive.
#ubuntu 2012-03-06
<nannes> fine.
<Walther> terran4000: ...jsut wondering, any possibility that you're running 12.04 beta?
<KI7MT> nannes, you'd probably want to install a server addition though, as 256M wont run most of the UB desktops.
<terran4000> Walther, As much as I love cutting edge stuff like Arch, no ... I'm too old for that. Nominally stable 11.10
 * cog installs ubuntu
<skinnymg1> lol@ terran4000 , I'm right there with you on that one
<KI7MT> Walther, 12.04 is going through daily updates, nothing is stable with those distro's yet.
<beetlej00z> Can I ask a MINT question in this channel?
<Walther> KI7MT: I know, that is why I asked
<nannes> KI7MT: ok..but.... do you think that if all the PCs are updating at the same time (by the apt source) it could make reduce internet speed (originating a LAN bottleneck)
<Walther> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<beetlej00z> ok, np
<beetlej00z> #linuxmint-help is totally empty btw...lol
<KI7MT> I'm running it in VM's but it's seriously buggy right now.
<Walther> beetlej00z: /connect irc.spotchat.org first
<beetlej00z> thanks
<boxbeatsy> hi, i just installed ubuntu on a new computer, rsynced my files over, and reinstalled all my packages.  then, i restarted my computer, and now it's frozen on the ubuntu loading screen (has been about twenty minutes).  does anyone know what might be causing this?
<Walther> (also, I do have to say that at least for me, 12.04 has been the most stable alpha ever)
<KI7MT> nannes, it's possible, but for what your looking at doing I dont think you'd have troubles, unless it's allot of concurrent connections.
<pocata> my problem is that when you minimize a program appears on the bottom bar i`am ubuntu please help :(
<Walther> boxbeatsy: did you try rebooting?
<boxbeatsy> Walther: sorry, that's what i meant.  i rebooted my computer and now it's stuck at the ubuntu loading screen
<nannes> KI7MT: about 20 cuncurrent at the same time.... it's for a school... I need to consider every thing before starting to do it
<sw0rdfish> hey what does it mean that when I put in a blank CD a window pops up saying: "You have just inserted a blank CD. Choose what application to launch"
<nannes> *cuncurrent connections
<sw0rdfish> yet it doesn't show up
<sw0rdfish> in df -h
<Walther> pocata: I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you mean - what is your native language? There is most probably an ubuntu channel in it
<cog> My install currently installs a disk partition, should i not have opened up xchat? :)
<sw0rdfish> or in: ls /dev
<terran4000> On the plus side: speaker-test -c 6 -r 48000 -D surround51 (mostly) works.
<KI7MT> nannes, If at all possible, and you need to be sure, I'd try to find a more modern desktop to be the server, support for P4 hardware is get very slim if at all these days.
<pocata> ok
<boxbeatsy> Walther: i tried manually restarting my computer once also, but it returned to the same loading screen
<daniel> UBUNTO IS AN ANTI-WHITE RACIST OS FUNDED BY AN AFRICAN-AMERICAN WHO USES LINUX TO THROW HIS AFRICAN PROPAGANDA DOWN OUR COLLECTIVE THROATS!!
<Walther> boxbeatsy: try getting into a terminal by ctrl-alt-f1
<terran4000> On the downside, compiling the A52 plugin (part of the libasound2-plugins package) didn't fix anything
<KI7MT> nannes, a simple core2 would be fare superior and have much better support.
<Walther> boxbeatsy: in there, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nannes> KI7MT: as I was thinking... but there's no money actually :( thanks anyway
<KI7MT> nannes, ok, hope you get it sorted.
<AaronCampbell> Does anyone know of something like cl.ly for Ubuntu?
<AaronCampbell> Not just screenshots, but screenshots that post to a site and put the link in your clipboard?
<sw0rdfish> ??????????
<CFHowlett> AaronCampbell   http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Rob______> ###### REFUSE RACISM & POLITICAL GARBAGE ON OSS #######UBUNTO IS AN ANTI-WHITE RACIST OS FUNDED BY AN AFRICAN-AMERICAN WHO USES LINUX TO THROW HIS AFRICAN PROPAGANDA DOWN OUR COLLECTIVE THROATS!!REFRAIN FROM ABUSING OSS TO PEDAL POLITICAL PROGANDA!HAVING AN OS THAT PEDALS MULTICULTURALISM, MISCEGENATION AND INTERRACIAL RELATIONS IS THE EQUAL OF AN 'ANTI-JEW OS BUILD' - UNNACEPTABLE, DISGUSTING UBUNTO IS AN ANTI-WHITE RACIST OS FUNDED BY AN AFRICAN-AM
<daniel> UBUNTO IS AN ANTI-WHITE RACIST OS FUNDED BY AN AFRICAN-AMERICAN WHO USES LINUX TO THROW HIS AFRICAN PROPAGANDA DOWN OUR COLLECTIVE THROATS!!
<bastidrazor> !ops | daniel Rob______
<ubottu> daniel Rob______: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<boxbeatsy> Walther: ctrl+alt+f1 isn't triggering anything when i try on the loading screen.  should i boot into recovery mode?
<pooltable_> help trying to log into yahoo mail but keep asking to upgrade how to buy bass it
<AaronCampbell> CFHowlett: I can do it lots of places in multiple steps.  Would be nice to have the one application that does it all
 * CFHowlett Mark Shutttleworth is black?  Who knew!
<Walther> boxbeatsy: yes, you should try that as ctrl-alt-f1 *should* get you to the terminal screen pretty much no matter what
<Walther> boxbeatsy: there's something wrong
<Walther> boxbeatsy: and when on that, run the updates
<CFHowlett> AaronCampbell   so a site to host screenshots?  gotta be one...
<CFHowlett> pooltable  not an ubuntu issue...
<zykotick9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CFHowlett> AaronCampbell   you mean like a centralized screenshot broadcasting utility?
<pooltable_> ok how to fix it?
<CFHowlett> pooltable it's not an ubuntu issue.  ask yahoo.
<sw0rdfish> whats a k-line
<pooltable_> it keep asking to upgrade to IE 8
<baconbacon123> hello world
<CFHowlett> pooltable are you using ie now?
<bastidrazor> sw0rdfish: when you're kicked off freenode not just a channel.
<pooltable_> no
<pooltable_> never
<boxbeatsy> Walther: ok, so i booted into recoveyr mode, and tried to run an apt-get update and go tthe following error "The following pacakges have unmet dependencies: kdelibs4c2a-kde3: Dpeneds: kdelibs-data-kde3 but it is not installed.  E: Unmet dpendencies.  Try using -f.)
<CFHowlett> pooltable what browser?
<Walther> boxbeatsy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<boxbeatsy> Walther: i also got a bunch of warnings saying "Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<Walther> boxbeatsy: ahh... check your internet connection and re-run apt-get update
<pooltable_> got it to work in opera but not firefox ?
<CFHowlett> pooltable I just tested in ffox.  No mention anywhere of i.e.
<sw0rdfish> yeah, got it bastidrazor :)
<pooltable_> CFHowlett well it is on my end
<CFHowlett> pooltable what url are you accessing?
<pooltable_> CFHowlett  what is that ?
<CFHowlett> pooltable what website are you trying to get to
<Corey> Is there a sane PPA to get Python2.7 from for Lucid?
<boxbeatsy> Walther: it seems like the shell i'm getting in the recovery mode doesn't have internet connection, but i'm sure i had connection before i rebooted.  what could be causing this?  (i can't ping google.com)
<pooltable_> CFHowlett  https://login.yahoo.com/config/login_verify2?&.src=ym sorry
<CFHowlett> pooltablehttp://imagebin.org/202143
<CFHowlett> pool  tablehttp://imagebin.org/202143
<CFHowlett> pool  table   http://imagebin.org/202143
<Walther> boxbeatsy: I don't really know
<pooltable_> CFHowlett  yes
<zykotick9> boxbeatsy: do you use wireless?
<danharibo> hi there
<CFHowlett> danharibo   greetings
<danharibo> could anyone give me a hand with autoconf
<danharibo> or point me in the direction of someone who can
<boxbeatsy> zykotick9: nope, but i did have to install two custom drivers to get wireless/wired to work.  would those not work in recovery mode?
<danharibo> I'm trying to add some extra folders to the path that the compiler looks for include files, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<zykotick9> boxbeatsy: possibly not?  does ifconfig show any network devices?
<boxbeatsy> zykotick9: no :( just the local loopback
<amalgama> hi ppl.. i am running a stripped version of ubuntu 10.10.. if i upgrade to 11.04, will the upgrade download and install apps which are in the default distro but not in my installation?
<zykotick9> boxbeatsy: sorry, i'm not to familiar with what is loaded (what is normal) for recovery.  Best of luck.
<Walther> amalgama: no, it only updates the required packages
<boxbeatsy> np
<Walther> or, "should"
<amalgama> Walther: thanx..
<zykotick9> amalgama: upgrading to a new version without the *desktop file could be an issue!
<UbuntuNerd> do you know if Ubuntu 11.10 is good for netbooks yet? there was a power regression with the linux kernel.. i wonder if it's fixed.
<amalgama> zykotick9: the *desktop file?
<zykotick9> amalgama: what you're trying to avoid (perhaps).  Like the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<UbuntuNerd> no? yes?
<Walther> UbuntuNerd: Should be fine - I've been using it for a while and getting over 4:50
<UbuntuNerd> on a netbook??
<UbuntuNerd> Walther: on a Netbook??
<Walther> UbuntuNerd: Samsung N510
<amalgama> zykotick9: ah ok... i havent used upgrade in any distro, only fresh installs, a dist-upgrade i suppose will return which packages will be installed, right? I could check from there?
<CFHowlett> amalgama   dist-upgrade will only update the packages present if new ones are in the stream
<zykotick9> amalgama: dis-upgrade isn't what you want.  Personally i think upgrading ubuntu is a bad idea - hope you have good luck.
<lele5800> hi.. can i ask some help?
<CFHowlett> !ask|lele5800
<ubottu> lele5800: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lele5800> how to replace xfce with kde 5 ? and how to start with kde 5?
<Walther> lele5800: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove xfce
<Walther> or xubuntu-desktop
<zykotick9> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 40 kB
<lele5800> Walther can i have both but start with kde?
<Walther> lele5800: sure
<Walther> lele5800: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and just make it default in the login screen
<lele5800> i have to reboot after installation? or i can logout and login again? sorry for my bad english, i'm italian :D
<CFHowlett> !it|lele5800
<ubottu> lele5800: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Walther> lele5800: logout should work
<pedrolucasp> lele5800, Nope, you can logout and login again, will work
<pedrolucasp> lele5800, Only if you installed some update that will need a reboot
<Walther> pedrolucasp: not talking about an update, just installing kde
<lele5800> pedrolucasp how to logout? i'm a newbie
<stiltzkin> Hello folks, I was hoping someone could answer a question about fglrx. If I have a testing box running precise, should I compile fglrx for target Ubuntu/precise or Ubuntu/oneiric? If I compile for precise I get lots of compile errors. Not sure why this is. Any clues?
<terran4000> I tip from the wise and foolish: when testing your high end audio system connected to your non-working computer, make sure to not leave the volume on SUPER ULTRA MEGA high when you think you found a fix. Not only will this make your cat jump and scratch you, you're wife will also make you sleep on the couch as a result.
<CFHowlett> terran4000   :)
<Walther> terran4000: ouch
<terran4000> Yarly
<stiltzkin> I will direct this question to #ubuntu-testing if necessary, just thought I might ask here first since it's not only a testing question.
<terran4000> But at least I fixed it =^_^=
<Fire> terran4000: true story
<terran4000> And visa is lowering my merchant fees.
<terran4000> so all's well that ends well.
<lolcat^> terran4000: you are wife?
<terran4000> Walther, thanks for the ideas and helping out. Many thanks sir.
<Walther> no problem
<terran4000> lolcat^, I'm not the wife. My wife is the wife.
<lolcat^> terran4000: You said "you're wife will also make you sleep on the couch as a  result" ie "you are wife wille also make you sleep on the couch as a result", wich is an odd statement
<jaequery> hi guys i have a question, im setting up a new virtual server and i want to know, if it's better to have the fs use LVM or not, any advices?
<terran4000> lolcat^, meh, my English isn't perfect. :)
<Walther> !ot lolcat^
<stiltzkin> I am following the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but changed "oneiric" to "precise" at the build step. The installer retrieved all dependencies for my system but fails to compile.
<Walther> stiltzkin: join #ubuntu+1 :)
<pfifo> I think theres a problem with my package management system http://pastealacon.com/29830
<stiltzkin> Walther, sure, will do
<terran4000> Again, thanks much for the help everyone. Back to work we go. WEE!
<lolcat^> Walther: Either I've ignored ubottu or that didn't work
<lolcat^> ubottu: tell lolcat about ot
<Walther> !ot | lolcat^
<ubottu> lolcat^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LucidGuy> Simple question.. what happends if a linux box runs out of memory?  and no swap.?
<pfifo> LucidGuy, it reboots
<lele5800> Walther thank you.. now kde is working...
<Walther> LucidGuy: Lag. It waits for more ram... and if there's none, it will crash / reboot
<lolcat^> Walther: the "tell nick about ot" is nicer
<terran4000> LucidGuy, the world ends ... or your machine slows down and might cause out of memory issues.
<Walther> lolcat^: which isn't implemented here
<lolcat^> ubottu: tell walter about guidelines
<LucidGuy> Hmm .. been troubleshooting a sick ubuntu box for months ....  Going to kill myself if the system simply ran out of ram.
<Corey> lolcat^: What part of "not implemented here" didn't you understand?
<lolcat^> Corey: It worked a second ago
<Corey> It did not.
<Walther> lolcat^: no it didn't, check it, I said it
<lolcat^> "tell lolcat about ot" worked
<pnorman> lolcat^: No it didn't, it responded to Walther.
<Walther> scroll back.
<lolcat^> pnorman: It didn't it said "lolcat" wants you to know
<lolcat^> !ot lolcat^
<lolcat^> 00:46 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot lolcat^
<lolcat^> tell $nick about something works
<pnorman> lolcat^: No, it told lolcat^, not lolcat. Multiple people have told you someone else called it
<luojingutb> Hi! I'm on a Alienware m14x, trying to get the webcam working. I don't see it when I lspci. lsusb gives me Bus 001 Device 005: ID 187c:0521 Alienware Corporation which I'm suspecting is the webcam, but not so sure.
<lolcat^> ubottu: tell pnorman about ot
<ubottu> pnorman, please see my private message
<lolcat^> pnorman: See it works
<lele5800> another question, how to show the cube with the desktops?
<Walther> !copmiz
<Walther> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Walther> lele5800: basically, sudo apt-get indstall ccsm
<Walther> or compizconfig-settings-manager
<luojingutb> I googled 187c:0521 but got pastebin hits. Any ideas?
<FireStorms> I have problem with Apache/PHP following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . PHP will not display to the page (weird weird problem) yet the error logs say PHP is working fine. Additionaly Firefox will show the index.html page wheras Chrome says 500 interal server error
<k3v1n> hi
<hydrox24> luojingutb: can you confirm that you can't open the webcam device with vlc?
<druonysus> I am running ubuntu 10.04 LTS and need to install python 2.7. does anyone know of a good ppa I can use to install 2.7 from?
<hydrox24> druonysus: I believe that python 2.7 should already be installed
<hydrox24> druonysus: I am using 11.10 and my default python was 2.7
<Walther> druonysus: sudo apt-get install python2.7
<hydrox24> druonysus: I would make sure that you aren
<luojingutb> hydrox24: I haven't tried vlc, but cheese says "No device found" and gstreamer-properties says it can't find /dev/video0
<Walther> druonysus: it is in the repositories :)
<the_wizard> d
<trism> Walther: hydrox24, not on 10.04
<Walther> trism: hm... could e.g. the oneiric ppa be added?
<hydrox24> luojingutb: unfortunately info on you particular device is a little sparse...
<hydrox24> trism: really? that's strange then. is it 3+ in 10.04?
<luojingutb> hydrox24: I felt the same :(
<hydrox24> luojingutb: I would double check that the webcam is enabled in BIOS too.
<j2daosh> ok guys, dumb question. how can I make my hostname report on my network? i cant ping $hostname, i can only ping $ip_address
<trism> hydrox24: yes 3.1 is in lucid
<trism> hydrox24: 3.1 and 2.6
<hydrox24> trism: thanks, I guess you learn somehting every day!
<j2daosh> hostname is set in /etc/hostname, and i verify by typing 'hostname' in console, but its not being picked up by my router so other systems can ssh with the hostname
<luojingutb> hydrox24: Hmm. Okay brb after a reboot then. (ps how does one reply to a specific person, like you're doing?)
<j2daosh> luojingutb: type part of their name and hit <tab>
<hydrox24> luojingutb: you're doing it too right now, but for private chat you can go "/msg $PERSONNAME $MESSAGE"
<j2daosh> or what hydrox24 said
<j2daosh> :P
<hydrox24> luojingutb: that will start a private chat rather than a public chat
<chestyle> any good linux games?
<CFHowlett> chestyle   look in software center and search "games"
<stiltzkin> chestyle, definitely! depends on what kind of games you like to play. The Humble Indie Bundle games all run on Linux, for starters. So does Minecraft. There's included arcade/card games by default, and you can find many more in Software Center. Also try Nexuiz if you like FPS :)
<hydrox24> chestyle: try looking at the humbleindiebundle offers to find the names of good games, all of the humblebundle games work on linux natively
<chestyle> well, duh, I mean are there any good native linux games except HoN, Savage or whatever
<Octagonist> hi, can you guys suggest some email with good privacy policy unlike gmail f.e.?
<stiltzkin> hydrox24, humble indie brofist
 * CFHowlett "well, duh"? really?
<chestyle> Thx
<stiltzkin> chestyle, also tons and tons of emulators run very well on Linux
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> #ubuntu-es
<j2daosh> anyone?
<j2daosh> can someone atleast point me in the right direction where to get help?
<luojingutb> hydrox24: I couldn't find anything remotely close tro webcam...
<stiltzkin> j2daosh, what are you looking for help with?
<hmw> j2daosh: you'd need a DNS server in your local network, /etc/hostname is only for your local box
<j2daosh> i want to get my system to report a hostname to my router. so i can ping/ssh/ftp/etc to a hostname instead of IP
<j2daosh> all of my windows boxes report a hostname, and my other linux server reports it, but I can't get ubuntu to report it
<CFHowlett> j2daosh   might want to also ask #ubuntu-server
<j2daosh> so my router status page just shows the IP and mac and hostname is blank
<hydrox24> Octagonist: does it need to be webmail?
<hydrox24> Octagonist: actually, that really doesn't belong here. This is a channel for *ubuntu* help
<Walther> j2daosh: try rebooting your network device. ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up
<Walther> assuming eth0
<Octagonist> hydrox24: yeah i know. sorry for that. no more questions.
<hmw> Walther: can you tell me, how j2daosh machines "report" their names to his router? Is this UPNP?
<Walther> hmw: I don't know, for me, this sounds just that the network device is not working properly
<hmw> Walther: I had to install bind in order to achieve name resolution
<Walther> for me, just "hostname macchiato" does it fine
<hmw> never heard of clients "reporting" their names
<Walther> or "hostname ristretto"
<hmw> except for SMB
<Walther> well, I don't think "reporting" is really the problem here, but showing up in smb:// share or similar
<Walther> yeah
<Walther> or the router logs
<j2daosh> hmw: you may be on to something. my redhat server does have a smb share
<hmw> but he wants to use the name for ssh and alike
<j2daosh> maybe it's a cifs thing
<Walther> also, perhaps sleeptime now... 03:12 here
<hmw> j2daosh: if you configure your samba, this will not cause general name resolution, only smb clients will see that name
<j2daosh> hmmm...
<hmw> j2daosh: perhaps they put something new into Ubuntu, though. *puzzled face*
<hydrox24> luojingutb: sorry, try the v4l wiki, but you're gonna get bogged down quickly in docs and stuff there.
<hydrox24> luojingutb: what kernel are you running? (uname -r) if your unsure
<luojingutb> hydrox24: 3.0.0-16-generic-pae
<runelind> I'm having problems getting a USB network adapter to work.  I plug it in to my Ubuntu 11.10 desktop, and it works fine.  I plug it into my Ubuntu 11.10 server and lsusb sees it, but the interface doesn't show up
<runelind> if I plug in a second, identical, usb nic, it shows up just fine.
<hmw> j2daosh: perhaps you are using netbios for name resolution in your LAN
<hmw> j2daosh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<hydrox24> luojingutb: OK, how brave are you?
<druonysus> Walther: E: Couldn't find package python2.7
<hydrox24> runelind: try ifconfig -a
<druonysus> it isn't in my repos
<runelind> hydrox24: yeah, that's what I'm trying
<runelind> now showy uppy
<runelind> no*
<luojingutb> hydrox24: Is this a trick question? I wouldn't mind re-installing the OS..?
<Walther> druonysus: off to bed now :) hope someone else can help you - my suggestion would be to update
<hydrox24> runelind: no, just are you brave enough to compile a new kernel on the off chance that the webcam would work, would mean reinstalling, but you would have to go into it with an attitude of doing it for the learning experience
<druonysus> nope I did an apt-get update and then tried installing 2.7 and still nothing
<druonysus> what repo should have the python2.7 package?
<hydrox24> druonysus: It's in my repos so not sure why it isnt coming up.
<runelind> hydrox24: I'm not interested in webcams, I just want my USB nic to work :)
<runelind> (or both, rather)
<Walther> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<druonysus> hydrox24: are you using 10.04
<druonysus> ?
<Walther> !python2.7
<runelind> I'm going to wipe out my network rules.d file
<runelind> and see if that helps at all.
<Walther> G'night all
<hydrox24> druonysus: no, but I check on my 10.04 machine now.
<colby> running 11.10 - my updater stopped working. it tells me there are updates available, but when i click to open the interface from the panel, it doesn't open.
<druonysus> hydrox24: thank
<luojingutb> hydrox24: I could dare to go on those rocky trails. This laptop has webcam issue while running on windows too, and the alienware technician has failed to fix it. Does it sound like a lost cause?
<bashi_> trying to install ubuntu via live cd and keep getting "executing grub-install /dev/sda failed"  how can I fix this?
<bashi_> i have tried mounting the drive via live cd to install grub but so far haven't been able to
<Joneeetux> my ? is:  well, i want to "erase" my ubuntu 10.04, and then re-install it ("clean install").
<magicJ> bashi_:  your bios settimgs may be stopping the write of boot
<bashi_> mmk what setting would that be though that would prevent it?
<DropsOfSerenity> is there a GUI way to automount windows on bootup rather than using /etc/fstab ?
<hydrox24> druonysus: python 6 is in the 10.04 repos, is using that satisfactory?
<druonysus> hydrox24: no, we need 2.7 or our code breaks
<druonysus> our app wont build
<hydrox24> DropsOfSerenity: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<hydrox24> DropsOfSerenity: using pysdm.
<hydrox24> druonysus: download this http://python.org/ftp/python/2.7/Python-2.7.tgz
<Oer> druonysus, install 11.10, it has python python 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 as default
<DropsOfSerenity> hydrox24, thank you
<hydrox24> then extract it, change into the dir and "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make altinstall"
<druonysus> Oer: 11.10 isn't really an option
<hydrox24> druonysus: that's cool
<crf> Hi. I installed 11.10. And am using gnome fallback session. What package provides the menu? I would like to change the translation
<hydrox24> crf: provides what menu?
<crf> hydrox24 -- the menu that says "Applications" "Places"
<Joneeetux> My ? is:  if I, say, re-format my ubuntu partition to , say .ext2 (or maybe FAT32); then re-install ubuntu (10.04) from live cd--will that work??
<druonysus> I have to use an LTS and other tools we have already work with 10.04 we will update them when 12.04 comes out but I can't justify spending time updating them with a release we arn't going to use
<DropsOfSerenity> hydrox24, very nice tool worked perfectly, didn't know that existed, thanks
<KI7MT> This should work: system >> administration >> language support, then follow the prompts. How-Too http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<hydrox24> Joneeetux: should, however doesn't the ubuntu install give you the option of formatting the partition that the OS is to be installed onto as ext2 anyway?
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   the optimal format is ext4 - why downgrade??
<boxbeatsy> hi, after installing a list of packages on ubuntu 10.04, i restarted and am now getting stuck on the splash screen indefinitely.  i've turned off the splash screen in the grub boot menu but i'm not seeing any errors. any ideas on how to continue?  i've also boot into recovery mode to check that there were no package errors to fix.
<crf> hydrox24 ... in previous Ubuntu, 11.04, using gnome session, this file was language-pack-gnome-en-base
<colby> running 11.10 - my updater stopped working. it tells me there are updates available, but when i click to open the interface from the panel, it doesn't open.
<crf> hydrox24, sorry , /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_CA/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-panel-2.0.mo
<Joneeetux> yes.  What I'm tryin' to do--well, I want to teach myself 'How' to do a "clean install"--with no evidence remaining of the previous hostname, & tc.
<crf> hydrox24, but in the new Ubuntu, it is in a different file. I want to know which one.
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   format the / partition and install away ...
<Joneeetux> So i guess Grub's 'stage 1' will remain:  just its stage 2 that sits on the ubuntu partiton will be erased?
<Joneeetux> If it would be that way, I could then just reinstall ubuntu 10.04 right away, and set a new hostname, &tc--just like a new install, and my win7 would be unaffected??
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   if you format / everything gets wiped.
<Joneeetux> I have Googled this issue a good deal, but I'm havin' just a wee bit of trouble understanding....
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   you can format JUST the system partition "/" and that's all that'll get wiped.  Win7 will still be present.  the only issue will be ensuring proper grub configuration.
<Joneeetux> yes, that would just wipe-off the ubuntu partition, wouldn't it??
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   right.
<altoid79> hello
<CFHowlett> altoid79   greetings
<melo1369> Hey everyone, Was wondering if I could pick a Ubuntu guru's mind on an error I continue to encounter
<xangua> !ask | melo1369
<ubottu> melo1369: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Joneeetux> And as long as I then just re-install ubuntu, chances are that it'd bring me back to roughly the state my machine just after i installed ubuntu for the first time, dual boot with win 7?
<altoid79> can someone help me with installing ubuntu 11.10 alongside windows 7 on a separate HDD?  I've followed this link here, but I cannot boot into ubuntu  http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/10/27/dual-boot-ubuntu-11-10-windows-7-on-a-pc-with-2-hard-drives/
<runelind> hydrox24: the USB nic showed up after moving the 70-persistent-net-rules file
<colby> running 11.10 - my updater stopped working. it tells me there are updates available, but when i click to open the interface from the panel, it doesn't open.
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   correct.
<runelind> hydrox24: now I just have to plug in the other 11 interfaces and hope they also work.
<melo1369> I am currently working from my Asus G74sx 64 bit Win 7 OS. I have 2 Patriot 120GB SSD the one with Win 7 and the other I have installed a 32 bit 11.10 Desktop Ubuntu on. My install goes fine according to everything however, when I restarted after I installed, during boot I encountered a grub rescue error stating device not found.
<Joneeetux> I could probly use the advanced tab in ubiquity installer to point ubuntu into the vacant hole?
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   you should select guided or manual partitioning ...
<Joneeetux> ok
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ozpy> Hi. How to set on autohide the launch bar on Ubuntu 12.04????
<KI7MT> Joneeetux, Here's another easy example: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9059/dual-boot-your-pre-installed-windows-7-computer-with-ubuntu/
<ozpy> How to Autohide the left app bar on ubuntu 12.04????
<zykotick9> ozpy: reask in #ubuntu+1
<hydrox24> ozpy: try #ubuntu+1 for that, we only support =<11.10
<ozpy> ok!
<ozpy> Thanks!
<Joneeetux> i successfully copied both links
<CFHowlett> Joneeetux   read them. use them.  also see youtube for dual boot vids
<altoid79> can someone show me or give me a link on how to successfully do this on 2 separate HDDs?
<Joneeetux> i thank you very much, Dudes (and Dudettes).  Thanx
<Sarakun> Hi,
<perfekt> hello
<melo1369> I am currently working from my Asus G74sx 64 bit Win 7 OS. I have 2 Patriot 120GB SSD the one with Win 7 and the other I have installed a 32 bit 11.10 Desktop Ubuntu on. My install goes fine according to everything however, when I restarted after I installed, during boot I encountered a grub rescue error stating device not found.
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | melo1369 run his script and pastebin the results.txt
<ubottu> melo1369 run his script and pastebin the results.txt: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<perfekt> Ok, I'm having trouble getting xchat connected to tor through port 9050. I get "Connecting to localhost (127.0.0.1) port 9050...
<perfekt> * Connection failed. Error: Connection refused"
<perfekt> Do I need to open port 9050 or something?
<CFHowlett> perfekt   sounds reasonable...
<bazhang> perfekt, tor for freenode?
<perfekt> how do I open the port? <- linux noob
<bazhang> perfekt, you'll need to ask in #freenode about that
<perfekt> well I followed all the instructions for getting xchat to work with tor, but it doesn't work, so I'm guessing I need to open port 9050. How do I do so?
<Zac_o_O> anyone happen to run an Ubuntu 11.10 server?  I have disks that are set to spindown in hdparm.conf, not being woken up by smartd (desired), and noatime set.  The disks spin up after only a few minutes of sleeping.  How do I figure out what's waking them up?
<bazhang> perfekt, again /join #freenode for that
<melo1369> I am unable to run bootinfo from windows right? I must run it in Ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> melo1369, from a live ubuntu cd.
<Fyodorovna> or usb
<melo1369> Okay brb I'll try it from a USB and let you know what happens :) thanks for the info thus far
<serzenis> TÜRK KİMSE YOKMU YAA ???
<bazhang> !tr | serzenis
<ubottu> serzenis: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ada_> d
<serzenis> ada bakıcakmısın lütfen
<CFHowlett> Zac_o_O   ask on #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> serzenis, english here, #ubuntu-tr for Turkish
<Zac_o_O> CFHowlett: tx!
<Praxi> hmm wish my luck, trying to replace my windows work station with linux, see if I can keep it up
<Praxi> wish me*
<h4ckm3> gl
<h4ckm3> you won't need it
<Praxi> really worried about some of the things I do, lot of MSSQL & Visio, think I can handle the rest of the junk but those 2 things worry me a bit.
<Zac_o_O> visio in wine?
<Praxi> ya what I'm trying now
<Zac_o_O> SQL - no idea
<ihavnoth> Hello
<Praxi> installing wine that is.  and I'm not sure how libre office spreadsheet will play with ODBC type things
<ihavnoth> anyone can help me about regexpr?
<ihavnoth> I wanna remove revision text in (<project name="device/common" revision="3b932551eb896cd1880e65b156059a5f34d2f655"/>)
<peepsalot> hello, i want to install two different packages from two PPAs which depends on the same libs, and a sligthly different versioning of the lib for each.  problem is when I try to install both at the same time, apt-get forces me to remove the other.
<peepsalot> is there a way to just force an install regardless of any dependencies?
<KI7MT> Praxi, LibreOffice supports ODBC, and I think there's a draw program, but not sure how vast it is compared to Visio
<nguyenthientam1> Hi, I want to intall https on apache , help me
<peepsalot> i think the lib versions are close enough that thjey will both run using the same libs, but the package manager won't let me try
<Praxi> kk thanks KI7MT
<bazhang> peepsalot, contact the PPA maintainers and ask them perhaps
<KI7MT> Here's a guy using LibreOfiice, as apposed to Visio: http://smacak.wordpress.com/2011/01/26/opensource-alternative-to-microsoft-visio/
<hydrox24> Zac_o_O: try powertop, it gives lots of info on things like that.
<hydrox24> Zac_o_O: you'll have to install powertop from the default repos though
<Zac_o_O> ah.  I'll look that up
<Zac_o_O> hydrox24: so is that something like iotop where i'll have to leave it open and watch it?
<scribawf> reinstalled corrupt winXP how do I make winXP appear on grub2 appear?
<hydrox24> Zac_o_O: A little, yes, but even more feature rich and detailed, also gives some control over turning on/off powersaving features (why I thought it might be useful)
<CFHowlett> scribawf   sudo update-grub
<hydrox24> scribawf: go into your ubuntu installation and run update-grub (or maybe update-grub2) and you should see the winXP option appear
<CFHowlett> scribawf   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Zac_o_O> hydrox24: awesome - I'll check that out.  Any other ideas?  Which log to heck?
<scribawf> hydrox24:  Tnx much will give it a try
<Praxi> hmm no sound coming out for my integrated audio
<scribawf> CFHowlett; tnx also
<Praxi> odd muted by default
<_cb> Apple using friend of mine is trying to vnc into my mach but being asked for credential. Any idea what he needs to type
<celthunder> _cb: the vnc user/pw
<CFHowlett> _cb   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CFHowlett> _cb   https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3659953?start=0&tstart=0 *sorry*
<celthunder> CFHowlett: lol nice you have two totally unrelated links in your clipboard at the same time.
<munkybeatz> i'm having trouble with fstab automounting my NTFS drive as Read only.
 * CFHowlett celthunder   paste less, read more
<_cb> celthunder i don't have a password set up. I can VNC from my cell
<munkybeatz> Could someone take a look at my fstab here [ http://pastebin.com/gsMM4ikH ] and look at sda4 and let me know what I should change?
<CFHowlett> _cb    like this?  http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/24242/view-desktop-of-very-remote-ubuntu-box-from-my-macbook-pro
<Ernest> Hello?
<leontopod> Why does the gui for ubuntu look like something that runs on a tablet computer?
<leontopod> I don't get it.
<celthunder> Ernest: good day
<Ernest> Hi, good day to you!
<CFHowlett> !unity|leontopod
<ubottu> leontopod: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<celthunder> leontopod: then use a different ui
<leontopod> I'm not complaining. =)
<munkybeatz> leontopod:  it has to do with the fact that ALL major OS's are attempting to go this way, so they can use a single interface on all devices for familiarity
<leontopod> I'm just wondering why it looks like something that runs on a tablet computer.
<leontopod> munkybeatz, ah
<celthunder> leontopod: because people are too stupid to use more than one ui
<munkybeatz> leontopod:  this way they don't have to come up with 4-6 different interfaces, since we have tons of new devices coming out
<jefinc`> leontopod: you have the option to not boot into unity when you login
<leontopod> Hey, I am not complaining. I just wondering!
<jefinc`> I complain
<jefinc`> because it's terrible
<Fyodorovna> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<munkybeatz> leontopod: i understand. You'll find people get a bit huffy over this item though for some reason, many are against change
<Ernest> Would anyone by any chance know how to troubleshoot volume on 10.04?
<munkybeatz> anyone able to help with an fstab issue?
<Fyodorovna> #ubuntu-offtopic is for opinions this is support
<cliff_> exit
<cliff_> quit
<jefinc`> ./
<leontopod> haha
<leontopod> he wanted to get out of here!
<Ernest> Volume troubleshooting... am I in the right chat here?
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: i  support your opinion! (joking)
<celthunder> Ernest: whats the issue
<munkybeatz> lol
<celthunder> munkybeatz: uhm something about that looks wrong
<celthunder> sec
<Ernest> Celthunder: A rather odd one, for whatever reason, my volume works, but only at a certain point and beyond.
<celthunder> Ernest: uhm that makes sense
<celthunder> if its off or too loud its at max/min.
<Ernest> Celthunder: Well, so it would seem, however, at a certain threshold is where the volume actually increases.
<Ernest> The first few notches are just silent.
<Praxi> hmm is there a shortcut key to lock ubuntu, similar to windows key L?
<CFHowlett> Praxi   by default, no.  But you keybind up a shortcut.
<celthunder> Praxi: you can bind one if you want
<spacebug-> Ernest: take a look at the command "alsamixer"
<log> It's' Ctrl-Alt-L by default on my installation.
<log> s/s'/s/
<Praxi> ooh good call log
<Praxi> works on mine too
<log> Cool. :)
<Praxi> ty :)
<munkybeatz> celthunder:  what exactly is wrong then? I'm wondering if I forgot to add something or left something out of options
<log> No problem, Praxi. :)
<Ernest> spacebug: "No such file or directory"
<Garband> Anyone know if I can use my external USB HDD to install ubuntu so I can dual boot? Or does it have to be cd/bootable stick? Or, would I be better off just using wubi? And, if that's the case; is it possible to run 64bit Wubi on a 32bit Windows install? lol
<thoong> been out of the irc for 5 yrs. came back today to see it is still alive. :)
<celthunder> munkybeatz: /dev/sda4  /mnt/windows  ntfs-3g   gid=users,fmask=113,dmask=002    0       0
<celthunder> munkybeatz: or something like that....
<munkybeatz> celthunder:  alright, lemme give that a try
<munkybeatz> celthunder:  thanks for looking/helping btw
<log> thoong: Very much so. :)
<celthunder> thoong: irc has been around for like 20 years and still going strong
<Amdpc> Hi...Any Chroma Keying Software for photo editing Available ?
<hydrox24> thoong: as strong as ever!
<celthunder> munkybeatz: any luck
<hydrox24> Amdpc: you can probably do what you want to using the "GIMP" program. It's open-source, free and runs on ubuntu.
<spacebug-> Ernest: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Praxi> anyone use xnview?  how does it compare to irfanview on windows?
<celthunder> Garband: wubi is useless yes you can use a usb hdd if you can boot from usb
<thoong> KOoL
<Amdpc> hydrox24 : Can you giude me about Using Chroma Keying in it ?
<log> Amdpc: http://www.nebomusic.net/chromakey.html
<Garband> Thanks, Cel. :D Looks like I need to figure out how to boot from my external drive now :]
<celthunder> Garband: press f12 or something at bios
<celthunder> Garband: should  let you set the boot order
<Garband> That makes sense.. I remembered that you had to do something special to boot from usb sticks.. Was just gonna check if I could boot order the external hdd or if I had to format it a specific way
<hydrox24> Amdpc: Gimp is similar to photoshop, you are looking to edit photos not videos right?
<Amdpc> @ log : Let me try...N thanks..
<Amdpc> hydrox24 : Yeh..Only Photos..
<hydrox24> Garband: you can either change the boot order, or choos the boot medie from the "boot menu" at startup
<munkybeatz> celthunder:  now it mounts as root, is there anyway to get it to mount so any user can read/write ?
<celthunder> munkybeatz: is your user in the users group
<zykotick9> munkybeatz: ext or ntfs/fat?
<celthunder> munkybeatz: change the uid/gid to your users
<hydrox24> Amdpc: try looking at this video for help with chrom-keying in gimp http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYaHrkngITY
<celthunder> zykotick9: he is using ntfs-3g
<Garband> Thanks again, Cel, and Hydrox. I'mma go download ubuntu and try this out. :D
<munkybeatz> celthunder:  ok
<munkybeatz> zykotick9: ntfs
<hydrox24> Amdpc: first you'll need to download the plugin for it (instructions for install are in the description) here
<bodom> Hello, i have an issue using this iptables rule:  "iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner mldonkey -d 172.16.0.0/12 -j DROP", now, when i issue "sudo -u mldonkey ping 172.28.147.2" i would expect to get some sort of "Forbidden" error, but i get ping replyes instead. Where am i wrong? Can anybody please help me?
<zykotick9> celthunder: munkybeatz ok, can't help then...
<Amdpc> hydrox24 : Ok..Wait
<celthunder> zykotick9: i probably shouldnt be either but it wasnt to start with worst i can do is make it the same
<Coral064> hi
<Coral064> I need a deployment specialist
<melo1369> Alright I have the results.txt file... Am I allowed to post in here the results?
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin | melo1369
<ubottu> melo1369: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Coral064> anyone experienced with deploying 10.04 ?
<hydrox24> Amdpc: I am happy to help you get up and running but please remember that this is a channel for help with ubuntu, not gimp
<Amdpc> hydrox24 : Can you help me in PM ?
<melo1369_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870862/
<L3top> Coral064: yes
<Fyodorovna> melo1369, thanks hold on
<hydrox24> Amdpc: yes, but what I meant was that I don't have expertise in the chroma-leying itself, I can probably only help you with installing the plugin & gimp
<melo1369_> Thanks for looking into it :) I'm kind of a noob when it comes to this stuff. I took an intro Linux course at school but we only ran a Linux Mint on Virtual box and I have a network scripting course in the fall so I want to get a head start on dabling with the Linux environment more :)
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, so grub got installed in the sda drive where windows is you want it in the sdb mbr, you can also reinstall the ms bootloader to the sda if needed so that you can choose either ssd HD to boot from.
<fahrudin> ???
<wingnut2626> Hi everyone.  i am running virtualbox with 10.04 as a host.  how should the internet from wlan0 be configured in a windows xp host for it to work properly?
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, you have the same ubuntu cd you installed with still?
<melo1369_> Yup
<munkybeatz> celthunder:  alrighty, I got it. Couldn't have figured it out without you though. I set gid=users  and uid=1000
<KI7MT> wingnut2626, Just use NAT or Bridged
<L3top> wingnut you call both 1004 and xp the host
<munkybeatz> celthunder: apparently, my username I use to login with wasn't even listed as a username that existed???  how's that?
<wingnut2626> Oh im sorry.  xp is the guest
<rauschem> cosine amoctma
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, here is the install grub to the mbr from the live cd link. There are 3 methods in this area, make sure you read carefully and run the fdisc -l command to confirm that the sdb still shows a sdb, and reinstall to that mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<KI7MT> wingnut2626, I just looked at mine, I have 16 guest OS, all are using NAT, and the Host is wlan0 also 10.04 UB
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, fdisk -l sorry you will see this command first.
<Coral064> anyone experienced with deploying 10.04 ?
<Fyodorovna> Coral064, you mean in multiple boxes?
<melo1369_> Sweet. I'll give it a try :)
<Coral064> i have a cloning server setup
<Coral064> ive been using for windows installations and it works great for that
<Coral064> id like to create an ubuntu image on the cloning server
<Fyodorovna> Coral064, you might look at clonezilla
<Coral064> im using fog my cloning server is set up
<Coral064> my question is how to i prepare an ubuntu image for cloning
<Fyodorovna> Coral064, clonezilla does deployment, if I get your definition.
<Coral064> ie deployment
<Coral064> fog does multicast cloning as well
<Coral064> for example
<L3top> Coral064: look at remastersys.
<L3top> it will spit an iso if that is what you want.
<Coral064> for example hostnames will be an issue if the clients are on the same network
<L3top> that is all handled by remastersys
<Coral064> k thanks L3top
<Coral064> ill look into it
<Coral064> oh one more question
<L3top> shoot.
<Coral064> this is an issue with fog, for multiple partitions (ie linux) it cannot perform resizing
<Coral064> how would i deploy to systems with different sized drives
<L3top> ok... well... remastersys will use the ubiquity installer...
<L3top> if you want to just dump an image across different sizes
<L3top> that is going to take some work I believe.
<Coral064> i have to look into remastersys
<Coral064> thank you, much appreciated
<melo1369_> fyodorovna Looks like everything worked. I'm going to reboot to ensure everything is good now :D
<cesaro> what do you guys think about a calendar/appointment application
<Coral064> nice to know ppl konw whats up :)
<L3top> I think you might end up making dd images, and resize2fs
<cesaro> something like outlook reminders
<aaron_c> hi, how can i downgrade my version of firefox to 3.6 from 10.0? i tried apt-get remove firefox and apt-get install firefox-3.6, but it simply reinstalled 10.0
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, cool just run in ubuntu sudo update-grub
<Coral064> thank you L3top, gn
<Coral064> thank you L3top, gn
<L3top> np
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, make sure tha\e sdb HD is first in the bios as well.
<Fyodorovna> the*
<zykotick9> aaron_c: since ubuntu changed there policy regarding firefox, i doubt you can get firefox3 anymore.
<melo1369_> okay Looks like I have an error.
<Xabster> My touchpad is acting up in 11.10: it works, but it's not detecting everything I do. It moves wobbly and clicks don't always register. It's a Toshiba PBLS8E
<melo1369_> comes up error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<jxshxx> Hi/Help - Can't remember the button I'm supposed to hold down during boot to get to Memtest
<aaron_c> zykotick9: :O what happened?
<zykotick9> aaron_c: well, the package policy used to be - no version upgrades.  But they changed that specifically because of firefox.
<aaron_c> zykotick9: gotcha...i still see firefox-3.6 listed in the apt-get repository though.  it's odd because when i try to install firefox-3.6, it just goes back to 10.0....
<vacho_> how do I use wget to load an entire website and all it's content including images?
<zykotick9> vacho_:
<KI7MT> vacho_, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget   But if there's dynamic contest, it's not going to generate it.
<Fyodorovna> jxshxx, try shift
<zykotick9> vacho_: wget -r URL
<Amdpc> thanks hydrox24 .. :)
<jxshxx> Fyodorovna: Thanks, that's what I thought but it didn't work for me.  Will commence wearing out Shift keys ...
<vacho_> zykotick9: how do I pipe it to dev/null
<zykotick9> vacho_: you want to through the download away?  why download it then?
<vacho_> zykotick9: to make it cache on the server
<vacho_> brb
<melo1369_> Fyodorovna still getting this erro: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). This is what occurs after I enter sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> melo1369_: you aren't chrooted correctly, update-grub won't work
<melo1369_> zykotick9 how do I fix that?
<zykotick9> !grub2 > melo1369_
<ubottu> melo1369_, please see my private message
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_,  I just noticed that the sb is a gpt the sda isn't did you actually boot ubuntu to the dektop?
<Fyodorovna> sdb*
<vacho> back
<melo1369_> I installed it to one of my hdd's if that's what you're asking.
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, did ubuntu boot?
<melo1369_> No when I installed it said to restart because install was complete. When I rebooted I got a grub rescue error
<no-name-> hi. i've got faulty computer and can't boot into the os. can't boot into the os on another computer with the same hdd either (it just switches off, probably a driver issue), and can't get into the drive because I lost the encryption key :/ ... what can I do?
<irva> Morning
<no-name-> (tyring to recover data)
<melo1369_> i was able to get back on to my ubuntu using the usb stick
<vacho> so I want wget to load all the content of a page and then tunnel it to /dev/null
<mauke> -O /dev/null
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, you have a funky setup one ssd with a mbrtboot that is sda the sdb is gpt I would run that script again and post a thread at the ubuntu forums, this is a bit more than a standard fix.
<no-name-> anyone?
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, you mean back on ubuhtu means you booted the live version on the stick?
<melo1369_> yes
<melo1369_> I am on ubuntu right now. I am using the stick right now to access ubuntu. I ran the script from this boot up... was I not suppose to do that?
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, follow the run script and put a thread with that at the ubuntu forums is my advice
<melo1369_> Okay cool. Thanks for all your help :)
<Fyodorovna> melo1369_, no the script is fine run it again, you have a unusual partitioning set up that should be dealt with by people who know this stuff .
<vacho> mauke: THANKS
<vacho> mauke: wget --mirror -O /dev/null/ www.example.com
<vacho> mauke: what's wrong with that?
<mauke> the last /
<no-name-> hi. i've got faulty computer and can't boot into the os. can't boot into the os on another computer with the same hdd either (it just switches off, probably a driver issue), and can't get into the drive because I lost the encryption key :/ ... what can I do to recover my data?
<vacho> mauke: wget --mirror -O /dev/null www.example.com
<no-name-> (the os is ubuntu 10.10)
<vacho> mauke: I don't see it download all the images etc on example.com ? :(
<mauke> vacho: what do you see?
<cog_> How do I download & install ALL EDUCATIONAL SOFTWARE available through the download manager? regardless of your state, health & happiness.  Thank you.
<vacho> mauke: don't want to see anything, but want to make sure it simulates a browser loading all the contnt of the page.
<dommer> Hello.  I have a .run file to install.  How do I install it?
<vacho> mauke: I want to cache an entire site and also propogate to CDN, so I need to load EVERYTHING of the site
<mauke> vacho: what do you see?
<zykotick9> dommer: probably with "sudo ./foo.run"
<vacho> Downloaded: 2,966 bytes in 1 files
<cog_> I keep pointing & clicking but I would rather just type somithng like 'download all educational software'
<vacho> mauke: http://pastebin.com/vWLu8RY7
<KI7MT> cog_, Are you referring to Edubuntu packages?
<Fyodorovna> cog_, you could apt-get it with a list of them and pray that all the dependecies are available.
<mauke> vacho: wait, you're literally using "www.example.com"?
<mauke> that's just an example!
<vacho> mauke: lol, yes for now
<cog_> i use ubuntu latest current lts
<dommer> zykotick9 : didn't do anything
<vacho> mauke: tried other sites too...same problem..sites I know don't block things like that
<zykotick9> dommer: did you replace foo with the actual name of the software?  and are you in that directory?
<KI7MT> cog_, there's 4x meta packages you can just download / install them, if that's what your after: http://edubuntu.org/download
<mauke> vacho: in that case I'd have to look up what exactly --mirror does
<mauke> but I can't be bothered
<vacho> mauke: thank you sir.
<vacho> I hate wget :)
<Xabster> Repost: my touchpad is acting up in 11.10: it works, but it's not detecting everything I do. It moves wobbly and clicks don't always register. It's a Toshiba PBLS8E
<vacho> mauke: ?
<mauke> vacho: ?
<vacho> mauke:  wget --mirror  -p -O /dev/null www.setmedialab.com any idea why it's not downloading everything from the site?
<mauke> no
<mauke> again, I don't know what --mirror does
<bashi_> thanks to whoever told me to check my bios settings due to grub failing to install, that was it!!
<vacho> mauke: ok without mirror.. how do I make it load everything?
<mauke> vacho: have you tried reading the manual?
<iNable> hi
<iNable> so i installed ubuntu 11.10 with wubi... used it and was happy, but today i messed around with burg... and i forgot i installed ubuntu using wubi which directed me to a nice grub rescue prompt
<iNable> fortunately i have my parted magic disk always around... so i booted into parted magic and am searching for a way to restore grub
<iNable> any tips on doing so... becuase im not really sure because of the wubi installation
<ab2tractly> inable wubi is easy
<bobbyflatscreen> this is asome
<ripper_> does anyone know how i can add a dash style launcher (like the one in unity) to cairo dock?
<hydrox24> how can I stop remastersys halfway through an operation?
<bobbyflatscreen> na bro
<iNable> ab2tractly: i'm pretty new to ubuntu in general... so nothing's easy at all ;D
<bobbyflatscreen> can someone re mind me how much ram ubuntu needs
<zykotick9> !requirements | bobbyflatscreen 1GB RAM
<ubottu> bobbyflatscreen 1GB RAM: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<bobbyflatscreen> tanks
<bobbyflatscreen> this is better tha twitter
<iNable> so any ideas what i can do?
<ab2tractly> inable wubi is the easiest way to install ubuntu just follow the wizard no risk to hurt windows installation
<bobbyflatscreen> newbie dont know
<ghost13> question: is there a script that can display the contents of tailf /var/log/auth.log | grep Failed to a webpage so i can see it live as my ssh is attacked?
<vacho> f*ck wget
<ripper_> can someone try to help me with my issue?
<bobbyflatscreen> the ubuntu formem is asom google it and cheak it out ansers all questons
<ab2tractly> ripper_ whats your issue
<iNable> ab2tractly: you didn't read the first part i wrote, didn't you? i messed up grub by installing burg without using the wub-install0guide
<ripper_> ab2tractly, i'm trying to add an app search thing like unity has to my cairo dock
<zykotick9> iNable: well, you're about to learn a tough less, wubi installs don't get much help in #ubuntu, maininly because experienced users don't touch wubi and are thus unfamiliar with it's womerkings.
<zykotick9> s/less/lesson/
<n0sq> what can i do to get a faster connection with the centrino 1300n chip? i'm only getting 65 Mb while the pci adapter in my destop is getting twice that speed - both the lappy and desktop are running ubuntu 11.10
<hydrox24> iNable: I am pretty well versed in burg, what's your issue?
<iNable> zykotick9:  i justy wanted to try out ubuntu and was to lazy to reinstall it as i got comfortable with it ;(
<ab2tractly> ripper_ like ubuntu software center?
<zykotick9> hydrox24: hope you're familiar with wubi as well ;)
<ripper_> ab2tractly, no not exactly more like the dashboard search
<bobbyflatscreen> windows installer
<ab2tractly> ive played with wubi not sure how you messed up your grub
<bobbyflatscreen> dont use wubi use damein tools for dual boot
<ab2tractly> ripper_ oh...
<ghost13> is grub even installed when you use wubi? thought it used the default windows boot loader
<iNable> hydrox24:  so i installed burg but without taking notice of a seperate install guide for wubiusers... after reboot i got grub rescue prompt
<ripper_> yeah ab2tractly  i dont have that function and i honestly like cairo dock better than unity
<Tunix2> I am setting up a wordpress in apaches web root directory /var/www. Should I just dump all the inxed.php and needed files in there, or is there a cleaner way of doing things?
<SubCool> can someone help me with adb? im dieing here.
<iNable> be sure i won't use wubi ever again
<ab2tractly> rippper_ not sure anyone loves unity or the new gnome
<bobbyflatscreen> sorry dameon tools lite rember the lite its free
<ab2tractly> inable how exactly did you mess up grub when wubi doesnt even install it
<KI7MT> ripper_, better get used to Unity, as it's around to stay Im affraid.
<hydrox24> iNable: OK, I would be able to help you, but I have never touched wubi, so sorry about that :(
<ab2tractly> ripper_ download the iso for linux mint and try that out based on ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> iNable, you can't use grub or burg with a wubi. Do you have a windows recovery or install disc
<iNable> ab2tractly:  i just installed burg... and at the grub rescue prompt i typ ls and only get "(hd0)" when trying to select it it says unknown filesystem
<bobbyflatscreen> whats unity
<iNable> Fyodorovna: i'm currently on parted magic.... bootet from the "ultimate boot cd"
<ab2tractly> inable ah....lol well you shouldnt have done that
<Fyodorovna> iNable, Do you have a windows recovery or install disc
<bobbyflatscreen> besides wubi is made by ubuntu
<iNable> Fyodorovna: nope i just have (had...?) a recovery partition
<ab2tractly> bobbyflatscreen its the default widow display manager for ubutnu 11.10
<mobilenoob11> I have a question, but don't want to interrupt...
<ghost13> asj
<ab2tractly> go mobilenoob11
<hydrox24> mobilenoob11: just jump in!
<ab2tractly> lol
<cog_> How do I cancel alot of package installations?
<iNable> btw. unity is awfull just replace it with the standard gnome-shell :) gnome 3 is beautiful :D
<bobbyflatscreen> cool
<Fyodorovna> iNable, two choices you can just dual boot ubuntu and use the grub bootloader or install lilo to boot windows directly, not sure if the wubi will show with that boot.
<godofwar> anyone know how to add the hibernate and shutdown option in gnome 3
<KI7MT> How do you send a bot msg to yourself?
<Fyodorovna> iNable, or get a recovery disc and install the windows bootloader back and have wubi.
<mobilenoob11> Having recently switched to Ubuntu, I have no idea what to use for my php/html editing. I used Taco edit for mac before. Does Ubuntu have a text editor that organizes php and html ?
<hydrox24> godofwar: hold down alt at the menu
<kjs> mobilenoob11: yeah it's called V
<kjs> Vi
<ghost13> mobilenoob11: gedit
<bobbyflatscreen> whats wrong with package installations and isnt there an iso manager
<ab2tractly> mobilenoob11 you can check the unbuntu
<iNable> Fyodorovna: so... couldn't i just fix the mbr with testdisk or something and grub should detect everything again?
<godofwar> hydrox24: that is just for shutting down, sorry I really meant to just say hibernate
<ab2tractly> software center or synaptic
<ghost13> question: is there a script that can display the contents of tailf /var/log/auth.log | grep Failed to a webpage so i can see it live as my ssh is attacked?
<Fyodorovna> iNable, I would not mess with testdisk myself when all you need is the windows bootloader, but that is just me.
<mobilenoob11> will vi or gedit organize and color tags + variables?
<ghost13> yes
<ripper_> ab2tractly, any ideas for me?
<KI7MT> lol  well that didn't work :-) how do I send bot msg to me?
<godofwar> anyone know how to add the hibernate option in gnome 3???
<iNable> Fyodorovna: the problem is i don't have a recovery-cd and can't boot into my recovery-partition
<ghost13> mobilenoob11: i know gedit does
<kjs> mobilenoob11: yes syn on
<mobilenoob11> Cool
<ab2tractly> ripper_ have you tried out linux mint?
<ripper_> yes and hate it
<iNable> mobilenoob11:  did u try sublimetext2?
<hydrox24> ripper_: what do you want out of your ditro?
<ab2tractly> oh lol are you using cairo dock with unity?
<savid> I've installed the AMD Catalyst drivers for my radeon card, but I'd like to switch back to the open-source radeon driver temporarily to test something.  How do I do that?
<mobilenoob11> Gedit is cooler than I thought. Ubuntu so full of lovely surprises!
<ripper_> hydrox24, for it to look like osx and be ubuntu 11.10 :)
<ripper_> hydrox24, im just trying to get the search function for ciaro dock
<ripper_> thats all im missing
<ripper_> everything else, is AMAZING
<ab2tractly> ripper
<ripper_> yes ab2tractly ?
<ghost13> mobilenoob11: thats why i love it
<ripper_> I could of been sadistic and made my roomies learn to use openbsd :D but meh i share my pc so it has to be easy to use
<ab2tractly> ripper_ try docky its been a while since ive used it but i liked it better than cairo
<Chipzzz> ripper_: what search function?
<ripper_> ab2tractly, thats what im reading apparently
<hydrox24> ripper_: try this http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<ripper_> Chipzzz, like the one in unity
<mobilenoob11> Thanks Ghost
<hydrox24> ripper_: you'll have to use gnome-classic though
<ripper_> oh
<ripper_> nvm @ gnome clasic
<ab2tractly> ripper_ is talking about the search funition in unity he wants it without unity but with a dock type program
<ripper_> i've got everything i need hydrox24 the only issue i have is that i have to deal with the ugly traditional gnome menu
<Fyodorovna> iNable, you can instal lilo from ubuntu cd and bot windows directly, I'm not sure though that it will boot wubi. But you could make a recovery disc there an reload the windows bootloader, and get wubi back most likely.
<ripper_> ab2tractly, you just nailed it bro :D
<Fyodorovna> boot*
<Chipzzz> ripper_: it has 'applications menu' instead... I don't think cairo has anything like the app search in unity
<ripper_> ab2tractly, can you tell me why i cant view all my installed themes in system settings?
<KI7MT> None of the tweeks have the Unity search function
<ripper_> i want not EXACTLY that but i want something similar to it
<ab2tractly> have you tried alt + f2 then type r  and enter or a logout/login
<iNable> mhm, i have a crappy installation of ubuntu which i started using because win7 seemed to be broken and now i fucked up the bootloader and have no access to my recovery partition nor a recovery dvd... i think i just get a external HDD backup as much as I can and totaly set up the freaking machine again... fml what a week
<ab2tractly> or maybe advanced settings
<Fyodorovna> iNable, installing lilo is to the mbr with specific commands just so you know.
<hydrox24> iNable: can you boot into linux at all? if not try a live CD
<iNable> hydrox24: i am using parted magic atm... but i can't booting into anything without a cd
<iNable> ...parted magic via a bootable cd...
<Xabster> My touchpad is acting up in 11.10: it works, but it's not detecting everything I do. It moves wobbly and clicks don't always register. It's a Toshiba PBLS8E
<hydrox24> iNable: try installing grub to the boot partition
<KI7MT> iNable, you could try this method to restore Grub, if you have a liveCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<KI7MT> That sould at least pick up windows, then you can work on getting Wubi back up an running.
<Fyodorovna> hydrox24, this is a wubi install.
<Fyodorovna> KI7MT, grub will not boot a wubi
<SubCool> Can someone point me in the direction of a place that can help me with my ADB?
<KI7MT> Fyodorovna, he lost his boot loader, so at some point he installed grub, as he's getting dumped to the grub menu.
<KI7MT> At least with Grub up and running, he can get back to Windows.
<Fyodorovna> KI7MT, right but wubi does not use a complete grub in the mbr to boot it is from the windows bootloader.
<KI7MT> Fyodorovna, fare enough, but right now he can't boot windows either.
<Fyodorovna> KI7MT, no you are wrong here.
<iNable> it's all senseless
<iNable> i just back everything up and reinstall win7 and ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> KI7MT, I have given them what to do but they are not relizing what to do.
<KI7MT> Ok how so.
<iNable> with good and clean partitioning and so on
<zykotick9> iNable: believe me about wubi yet?
<Fyodorovna> KI7MT, it is in the channel
<iNable> zykotick9: totaly. never again
<KI7MT> Ok
<KI7MT> Gud luck with lilo\
<Fyodorovna> iNable, make a ubuntu cd and I will get you into windows to make a recovery disc to load the windows bootloader and you will have wubi. Or just install ubuntu as a dual boot.
<iNable> thanks for your help but it's not worth it to invest so much effort in getting a wubi-installed ubuntu back or entering a broken version of windows :D
<sergiu> Hello
<Fyodorovna> iNable, windows is not broken the mbr is.
<EvilResistance> whats the correct way of specifying in apt that "this repository does not take precedence over any other repository EXCEPT for <given package>"?  I know it'd be apt-pinning, but i'm curious as to what all the args are
<ring1> windows is broken by design ;)
<sergiu> it is possible top enter notebook bios having a windows keyword?
<sergiu> want to install ubuntu from usb stick, but need to make it bootable from bios probaly.
<iNable> Fyodorovna: haha no win7 is broken itself... that's why i started to use ubuntu :D i got BSODs a few times a day... no matter what i restored or what
<iNable> sergiu: of course it is
<zykotick9> EvilResistance: if you run "apt-cache policy" the numbers on the left side indicate a repos priority.  Sorry i don't know how to set them, never personally had to.
<Fyodorovna> iNable, ah, well get a recovery disc and run the recovery partition if yiou want it.
<ab2tractly> inable a bsod can be a hardware issue so using ubuntu might not help your problem
<iNable> ab2tractly:  i used ubuntu for 2 weeks now without a single problem...
<iNable> a fuck that... i backup everything and get a new hdd ... there were some bad sectors too maybe that caused win7 to crash and ubuntu just didn't used them
<iNable> ssd ftw
<iNable> :D
<iNable> good night everybody... thanks for your help!
<danny> hello what is the latest beta for ubuntu and could i have a link to download it usually i dont touch betas but i have been hearing good things about this one and i cant wait to update anylong
<ab2tractly> 12.04
<ab2tractly> google it
<ab2tractly> :)
<ab2tractly> www.distrowatch.com will have it
<Fyodorovna> nothing like half of the story to waste a bunch of time.
<KI7MT> danny, most of the Ubuntu ISO are 20120302 or for other flavors use the daily's
<danny> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  this one looks like what im looking for
<danny> if i upgrade will it set me back on the right path when it is officialy relasesd?
<zykotick9> !final | danny
<ubottu> danny: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<danny> zkkotick9, thanks that is word for word what i was looking for
<zykotick9> !tab > danny
<ubottu> danny, please see my private message
<xrfang> hi, I wonder if Subversion 1.7 will be included in Precisee repo or not...?
<danny> zykotick9: well thanks again that will help alot in the future as i ask alot of questions
<satyanash> !tab > satyanash
<ubottu> satyanash, please see my private message
<zykotick9> xrfang: reask in #ubuntu+1
<xrfang> tks zykotick9
<Xabster> synaptics touchpad + ubuntu 11.10 makes me a sad person
<jubei> guys what should I do if when my machine boots it doesn't do ifup?
<jubei> ifup eth0 to be more specific
<almoxarife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870943/ <-- I ran rkhunter and got an interesting result, found KBeast Rootkit , the specifics are shown on the link, am I looking at a false positive?
<satyanash> Does Ubuntu work well with a MacBook * ?
<jubei> anybody know how I can automatically mount an LVM at startup?
<noahmehl> add an entry in /etc/fstab
<jubei> noahmehl: are you referring to me?
<noahmehl> yes
<jubei> noahmehl: thank you.
<noahmehl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Fyodorovna> almoxarife, is that tar.gz the actual rootkit?
<noahmehl> do an lvdisplay
<noahmehl> to get the lv path
<almoxarife> Fyodorovna: should be a link to a web page
<blackmatrix_ny> hey folks, I need help merging my code to a repository in gitorious...anybody know how to do this or direct me to the appropriate channel
<noahmehl> and then you can add it
<zykotick9> !who > noahmehl
<ubottu> noahmehl, please see my private message
<Fyodorovna> almoxarife, the link to the page is http://packetstormsecurity.org/files/108286/ipsecs-kbeast
<almoxarife> Fyodorovna: I am at the page and the link is as shown for the page
<excelsior> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fyodorovna> almoxarife, I'm not sure what the tar,gz is personally.
<Fyodorovna> almoxarife, you might try chkrootkit as well, but I doubt this is the place for a definitive answer really.
<darkphantom> anybody know a good proxy server that u can use 4 free ?
<bizmark> yo
<darkphantom> which
<mi3> hello everyone
<mobilenoob11> Thanks everyone!
<mi3> I installed lightdm on my ubuntu natty 11.04 and I switched to it but it does not show me the default background ,instead it shows me a blue background with no mouse and I have to operate everything by keyboard, any suggestions? I removed lightdm, but if I get some suggestions I might re install lightdm again.
<urgodfather> hello room
<mi3> hello urgodfather
<urgodfather> is anyone familiar with the linuxbios project?
<mi3> I installed lightdm on my ubuntu natty 11.04 and I switched to it but it does not show me the default background ,instead it shows me a blue background with no mouse and I have to operate everything by keyboard, any suggestions? I removed lightdm, but if I get some suggestions I might re install lightdm again.
<Fyodorovna> urgodfather, not rally ubuntu support but here is the wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coreboot
<Fyodorovna> really*
<mi3> anyone?
<xgpt1> .
<urgodfather> Fyodorovna: true, but i figured since im doing on an ubuntu system i should try my luck
<xgpt> can someone mention my nick?
<Xabster> i still have issues with my touchpad not working properly in ubuntu 11.10 - can anyone direct me a little?
<Xabster> xgpt
<pocata> hi i am problem
<xgpt> thanks Xabster :)
<Xabster> np
<zykotick9> pocata: i hope you mean "i have a problem" ;)
<Fire> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pocata> I do not work as bar linux ubuntu Gnomes say I got it but when I open some window I do not go below
<pocata> http://s16.postimage.org/8sx9rwfud/2012_03_05_23_19_06.png
<pocata> please help me :(
<Fire> pocata: is your native language russian?
<pocata> now bulgerian
<Fire> bg!
<Fire> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<pocata> I asked but nobody can help ladies out there
<pocata> :(
<Fire> pocata: your english translation is not helpfull
<Fire> pocata: is your problem. you think you have gnome but you dont?
<aBound> pocata, Are you using Ubuntu as your Linux distribution?
<eQuiNoX__> where can i get the source for ubuntu's driver for the rtl 2571F chipset?
<cesaro> the mirror?
<superstraw> So I changed my unity-greeter background pic but the new one has a lot of little dots on it... how do i rid myself of these annoying dots?
<superstraw> doh nm
<pocata> when I open a program I did not go down in the bar even when you minimize
<superstraw> found it
<ibiwro> Hello! I'm using KDE 4.8 on Kubuntu 11.10. How can I setup mobile broadband? After connecting the device, I cannot select option to setup mobile broadband. Netwrok Management > Manage Connections > Mobile Broadband option is greyed out
<Fire> can anyone tell which desktop pocata is using for the pic she posted?
<zykotick9> Fire: looks like gnome2 lucid 10.04 to me - could be wrong
<pocata> http://s16.postimage.org/8sx9rwfud/2012_03_05_23_19_06.png
<jhills> hello
<Fire> her problem is that open program dont appear in the task bar/launcher
<pocata> fire: yes
<pocata> this is the problem :)
<Fire> pocata: I dont know the solution to your problem but now that it has been explained hopefully someone can help you
<unheeding> my UBUNTU is broken
<pocata> ok
<unheeding> how do i fix it
<Fire> unheeding: Define broken
<unheeding> not working
<pangolin> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dooglus> is there some way to turn the CPU fan on and off from the command line?
<dooglus> I see a folder /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/fan with bind, uevent, and unbind in it, if that helps
<aBound> ibiwro, Have you tried the #kubuntu channel?
<dommer> Can someone help me get into the root account of my computer?
<unheeding> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dooglus> dommer: type "sudo -s" then your user password
<zykotick9> !noroot | dommer
<ubottu> dommer: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<lahwran> are there any ipad-style tablets that run ubuntu?
<unheeding> !answers
<ubottu> Answers to various questions can be found at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<lahwran> as opposed to lenovo-style tablets
<unheeding> finally, i got answers!
<dommer> ok, now I want to change permissions on something....  will it work?
<johnnycr__> Hey everyone, I'm trying to make the switch to linux on one of my desktop PCs and I've been having a lot of trouble getting my wireless USB adapter to work on the desktop, and I'm about ready to call give up on linux.  I've been in here a couple of times but nobody has been able to help me get this thing working yet.  Anyone want to give me a hand?
<lahwran> dommer: use sudo to use root permissions
<lahwran> dommer: sudo <command> will run <command> as root
<zykotick9> dommer: what are you trying to set permissions on?
<dommer> minecraft :V
<dommer> I wanna make it an executable file
<ibiwro> aBound: Yes
<dommer> ok, now what
<dooglus> dommer: chmod +x filenae
<lahwran> dommer: no, that won't work
<lahwran> dommer: you need to do java -jar Minecraft.jar
<dommer> lol wat dooglas
<Fire> Can anyone help with an issue with Open programs not appearing in task bar/launcher below in gnome?
<aBound> ibiwro, This channel currently only supports Ubuntu. I'm guessing nobody answered in kubuntu's channel.
<johnnycr__> does anyone in here have some experience with usb adapters that can help me out? I've followed directions from ubuntuforums and nothing has worked so far
<dooglus> dommer: to make a file executable, you use "chmod +x" then the filename
<lahwran> aBound: running kde on ubuntu doesn't make it not ubuntu, you know
<sacarlson> johnnycr__:  did you do sudo lsusb ;  and find out if the devices is supported in linux?
<lahwran> aBound: any more than running chrome instead of firefox
<dooglus> dommer: but if you're trying to run something interpreted, like java bytecode, you don't need to make it executable
<dommer> Dooglus: yeah if I'm scripting something
<lahwran> dommer: just do what I said
<aBound> lahwran, Tell that to the channel topic. :P
<dommer> lahwran : I tried and it failed to work
<johnnycr__> sacarlson, yes it is supposed to be supported it is Realtek RTL8188SU
<lahwran> dommer: and what did it do?
<aBound> lahwran, You don't go into a bash channel asking for zsh help when the two clearly have two different features.
<dooglus> lahwran: it didn't work.  didn't you hear him?!?
<aBound> KDE is not the same as Unity.
<lahwran> aBound: but we're not in #unity
<dommer> Dooglus: Thank you :D I will have to do this for everything from now on I guess!'
<aBound> And we aren't in Kubuntu either.
<aBound> :P
<lahwran> nor #unityubuntu
<dooglus> I guess that satisfied him...
<dooglus> he left
<dooglus> now how can I turn my fan off and on again?  it's making a horrible noise
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: from what I see in 2010 is wasn't supported out of the box http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594535
<dooglus> suspend & resume fixes it, but is a pain 'cos it knocks me offline
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: so does that mean I won't get it to work?
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: seems I see this This card does work on the daily build of i386 11.04  so hopefully the issue remains fixed for the next release.
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: so what have you installed now?  did you try ubuntu 11.04?
<pocata> hi i am problem help me please:(
<pocata> her problem is that open program doesn't appear in the task bar/launcher
<johnnycr__> I have lubuntu 11.10, and I also tried ubuntu 11.10 and ubuntu 10.04 and the adapter didn't work on any of them
<Jordan_U> lahwran: aBound: There is nothing wrong with asking about Kubuntu, or KDE apps in Ubuntu, or any other combination of software in the official repositories, in this channel. That said, you're more likely to find people knowledgable about KDE in #kubuntu than here.
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: ok so when you say it doesn't work does it work at all at least in none encrypted networks?
<lahwran> Jordan_U: now that's reasonable
<Xabster> My touchpad is acting up in 11.10: it works, but it's not detecting everything I do. It moves wobbly and clicks don't always register. It's a Toshiba PBLS8E
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: I cannot connect to my WPA2 network at home.
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: ok if you disable wpa2 encrytion will it work?
<aBound> !topic | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<totesmuh1oats> so 12.4 is coming soon eh?
<zykotick9> !topic
<totesmuh1oats> looking forward to it. i think i'll be hanging on the the LTS release this time around too
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: can't tell because my landlord setup the network and I don't have access to the router
<sacarlson> johnnycr__:  also what is seen with sudo lsmod |grep 8712  ;  does the driver install?  you should see something like 8712u.ko
<totesmuh1oats> zykotick9: /topic
<zykotick9> totesmuh1oats: ;) ya, sorry 'bout that
<totesmuh1oats> zykotick9: i'm not offended just lending a hand
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: I got "r8712u    163310  0"
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: well if we see the driver we might at least us the other encrytion method that can be switched but I have to find out how as I forgot what it's called
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: so that shows that the device is recognized;  so what does iwconfig show?
<Jordan_U> aBound: I assure you I have already read the channel topic. I'd rather not discuss at length what is offtopic for Ubuntu here, as it would be ironically somewhat offtopic. If you'd like to continue discussing this please join #ubuntu-ops.
<aBound> I'm not here to discuss I'm here to reference the topic to those who aren't using Ubuntu. If they want help they can clearly go to the #kubuntu channel.
<ldc_> I have question: there is a way to see all the plugins and stuff in Firefox, like what kind of plugin your using for flash players...I've used it before but I cant remember what it is, and I don't know where to look for this sort of thing. I remember typing (plugins:info) or something like that...
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: ok I found the encryption method you should use called wpa_supplicant http://dalebetts.blogspot.com/2010/12/setting-up-wireless-ubuntu-server-1010.html
<aBound> Kubuntu is off-topic in here. :P
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: iwconfig shows "no wireless extensions" and "unassociated Nickname: 'rtl_wifi'"
<zykotick9> aBound: no it's not.  your arguing about this with an OP, don't you think they know what is ontopic for #ubuntu
<bazhang> aBound, lets move on. all variants (official derivates are fine here)
<aBound> How am I arguing with an OP when the topic clearly states what is ontopic.
<aBound> Currently supporting 10.04 LTS, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10 << Is that not enough validation for you?
<zykotick9> aBound: bazhang above is also an OP
<Jordan_U> aBound: Both I and bazhang are ops in this channel. If you'd like to continue discussing this please join #ubuntu-ops.
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: oh so what about sudo iwlist scanning
<ibiwro> Is network-manager-gnome package default in Ubuntu for netwrok management?
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: under the wlan0 category it says ESSID: "<hidden>" and Encryption key: on and some other things
<ldc_> TO ANYone that wants to answer my above question.... I just figured it out its about:plugins (face palm)
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: is your network hidden  or maybe that's just the name
<jlumme> hi, this is not really specifically ubuntu question. But there are so many people here someone might know...
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: it is a hidden network
<jlumme> I'm trying to download a webpage with wget, and it works otherwise ok, but the downloaded page seems to have all the scandic letters as garbage
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: it's not broadcasted but I have the SSID and password inputed correctly
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: I found more info on setup of wpa_supplicant but I think there is a way to set it in the gui someplace also,  but maybe wpasupplicant package must be installed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857635&page=2
<jlumme> I tried setting the remote and local encoding options to fi_FI.UTF-8, but that doesn't seem to have any effect
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: that's alot of complications for a system you don't know even works at all,  but it sounds like it must already be working just a mater proper settings
<ibiwro> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<scientes> does the ubuntu installer support btrfs?'
<johnnycr__> sacarlson: I know the router is good because I have other computers connected to it, and I know the usb adapter is good because I tested it on my windows PC and it worked fine
<Yomerocs> hi
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: ibiwro: take a look in networkmanager see if there is a box that selects wpasupplicant some place and play with those settings, that should give you a better chance
<sacarlson> johnnycr__: I have no dought the hardware works but the uncertain part is if the drivers are working and configured correcty as they must not be
<Xabster> how do i change how hard i need to press on my touchpad for it to regiser?
<scientes> does the ubuntu installer support btrfs?'
<sacarlson> Xabster: I would think in System>preference>mouse>sensitivity
<Xabster> that's how fast it goes
<zykotick9> scientes: seems like 11.04 and later do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Xabster> not how hard i need to press
<sacarlson> Xabster: no I think speed would be acceleration
<Xabster> no, acceleration would be acceleration
<Xabster> ie. increased sensitivity as a function of the speed at which you move your finger
<sacarlson> Xabster: did you try the other 7 settings that I see, I'm not sure more would be seen if I had a pad
<Xabster> yes, there are no options in the mouse/touchpad settings related to pressure
<Xabster> same goes for the synaptics driver thingy
<Xabster> it doesn't have anything related to pressure
<sacarlson> Xabster:  I see some other details here http://superuser.com/questions/229839/reduce-laptop-touch-pad-sensitivity-in-ubuntu
<LetterRip> hi all, a chrome window has managed to get the tabe area above the location where the gnome menus are, and since i can't hide the are with the gnome windows i can't move the window down.  Is there a way to grab the window and move it down with a key combination or a way to hide the area that has the menus?
<zykotick9> LetterRip: try holding ALT then click/drag the window
<Xabster> ah i see, sacarlson, i also see that my touchpad is recognized as a two or three finger device and it's infact not - it only works with 1 finger
<Xabster> that might be what is causing my problems
<LetterRip> zykotick9: nope not working
<pfifo> something is wrong with my terminal, im using lxterminal and it is deleting the scroll back after 20-30 lines, the text isnt even off the screen yet and its gone
<LetterRip> it works on other windows but the area i can grab is above the gnome menu area on this window
<zykotick9> LetterRip: with ALT you should be able to "grab" anywhere?
<LetterRip> zykotick9: try it on a chrome window it only works at the very top of the window
<zykotick9> LetterRip: ummm, chrome
<LetterRip> zykotick9: yes i have a chrome browser open and one of them is somehow part of the window above the menu area of gnome
<zykotick9> LetterRip: oh i believe you (i don't have chrome/chromium to test), but i believe you!
<LetterRip> it somehow happened when i drug a window from one workspace to another
<andrewaclt> I've googled, but does flash work in chromium 54bit?
<andrewaclt> *64
<zykotick9> andrewaclt: yes, there is even a 64bit flash available now
<andrewaclt> Do you have to do something special to enable it?
<andrewaclt> ah, I thought flash was packaged with the browser
<andrewaclt> but install the adobe flash plugin did the trick
<Xabster> okay, so, changing the pressure-levels really help my touchpad work better but it still "flickers" - meaning it moves irradic
<Xabster> it's so hard to hit the close button fx.
<VIPER-II> good morning. Here I am... at it again!!!
<kion> will 12.04 still obligate us to Unity?
<pokuy> VIPER-II, do you know the alienware media player themes for ubuntu?
<VIPER-II> nope... sorry
<VIPER-II> :S
<VIPER-II> I'd love to get my hand on some alienware hardware sometime though.... They're the wetdreams of geeks.  :)
<kion> pokuy: I am running an Alienware. is there software to control the lead lights?
<pokuy> kion, i dont know sorry
<dooglus> pocata's problem was this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99932/missing-window-list-on-bottom-panel-in-gnome-classic
<VIPER-II> Is there a way to change a device-name into something else?  I have /dev/md127 (mdadm raid of /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1) and i want to rename the device to /dev/md0
<pokuy> VIPER-II, ok
<pocata> ;)
<kion> pokuy: That is THE ONLY reason i keep a Windows partition :(
<VIPER-II> <--- Linux rookie testing EXT4 for the first time. I kinda used to hug NTFS to avoid linux-rights-based-partitions.
<VIPER-II> anyone in here knows about 'mdadm' ?
<VIPER-II> good morning all joiners. Any of u know a bit about mdadm?
<EvilResistance> !patience | VIPER-II
<ubottu> VIPER-II: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<VIPER-II> EvilResistance: ok. Sorry. But can i have a minute of your attention then? The issue might be solvable without knowledge of mdadm. I just need to rename a partition/disk/device which used to be called 'md0' and now linux decided to call it 'md127' after i connected another harddrive.
<EvilResistance> VIPER-II, i'm not able to assist, unfortunately, i think knowledge of mdadm is needed, so i recommend patience
<VIPER-II> ... ok. Thanks anyways.
<VIPER-II> I do wonder though, how will new joiners know what question i asked earlier if i dont re-ask it.
 * VIPER-II scratches his head.
<EvilResistance> you could post to ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
<EvilResistance> you're almost guaranteed to get responses there, maybe not as quickly, but...
<VIPER-II> hmmm ok.
<VIPER-II> thanks for ur patience.
<mongo> any reports of intel gpu issues on the -18 12.04 kernel, making sure it is not just me
<almoxarife> mongo: -18 didn't work so well for me on 11.10, -17 working fine
<ome> Does sensible-browser is maintained by ubuntu ?
<shayan> when is precise pangolian(stable) coming out
<Fyodorovna> shayan, 12.04=04=april
<shayan> thank you very much BYE
<VIPER-II> Is there a way to change a device-name into something else?  I have /dev/md127 (mdadm raid of /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1) and i want to rename the device to /dev/md0. It all started when i connected another drive which got named /dev/sdb1.
<VIPER-II> ah.... the deafening silence..   :P
<Haaz> ~/.ssh$ openssl verify id_rsa.pub
<Haaz> unable to load certificate
<Haaz> any idea why's that?
<Haaz> 3077687448:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:696:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
<Haaz> it shows up alot on google, but i cant find a solution
 * VIPER-II shrugs.... who knows...
<Haaz> ..?
<mrd_> i need help
<ome> Haaz: #openssl maybe ?
<ome> Haaz: #openssl maybe ?
<mrd_> i downloaded emaral theme manager how do i install theme from the system
<mrd_> i downloaded emaral theme manager how do i install theme from it ?
<mrd_> i downloaded emarlad theme manager i need help to install theme from it
<mrd_> i downloaded emarlad theme manager i need help to install theme from it ... any one ...plz   help me
<Pikkachu> mrd_: one time is enough
<mrd_> okok
<Huanghe> use the default them.
<Pikkachu> mrd_: be careful or people will kick/ban you
<Pikkachu> mrd_: what ubuntu version?
<mrd_> 11.10
<mrd_> ubuntu 11.10
<Pikkachu> mrd_: my emeral was much prettier than yours :P http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<Pikkachu> mrd_: that was when 11.04 completely destroyed that look and I was able to recover from that
<Pikkachu> mrd_: but I gave up in 11.10 and I'm using Unity now :(
<mrd_> can i have themes changed in ubuntu 11.10
<maus> hi all. I want to set LANG environment variable in xubuntu-12.04 for a particular user. Where it's best to put it?
<nstridesout> whats the difference between ubuntu ultimate edition and the standard edition?
<mrd_> hello
<Pikkachu> mrd_: there are just a few themes by default, right click > wallpaper or something
<mrd_> how do i chane themes in ubuntu 11.10
<Pikkachu> maus: maybe .bashrc
<zykotick9> nstridesout: "ultimate" is not an official ubuntu version
<bobweaver> themes ?
<reith2004> mrd_ install gnome tweak to configure themes
<nstridesout> mrd_ right click on your desktop...
<Pikkachu> reith2004: does it work with gnome3/unity?
<reith2004> yea
<nstridesout> thanks
<nstridesout> its soo bugged!
<Pikkachu> reith2004: hmm really? I guess I'll take a look, thanks for the tip
<reith2004> Pikkachu yea it works... im using it, and my ubuntu look like a mac
<Pikkachu> reith2004: cool (or not)
<mongo> almoxarife: reseating ram was the fix btw, -18 is fine
<nstridesout> zykotick9_  nownder its bugged! i know no wo
<reith2004> Pikkachu yea its cool hehehe plus the wooble effect... you can change the gtk themes, icons, etc..
<Pikkachu> reith2004: oh wait, can I migrate my old metacity themes (control, icons, window border, colors) into the new format?
<almoxarife> mongo: how does that fix it?
<mongo> almoxarife: i had odd artifacts and video tiling on this laptop for some reason
<mongo> cpu based gpu and flaky ram connection i guess
<reith2004> Pikkachu yea,
<mongo> except for small crashes in gnome which is expected 12.04 will be a great LTR, I wish libvirt was a bit more modern and there was sanlock but i'm quite happy so far
<Pikkachu> reith2004: oh cool!
<reith2004_> Pikkachu did you try?
<reith2004_> Pikkachu also try cairodock its super awesome...
<VIPER-II> Is there a way to change a device-name into something else?  I have /dev/md127 (mdadm raid of /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1) and i want to rename the device to /dev/md0. It all started when i connected another drive which got named /dev/sdb1. Any sugestions on how to rename it?
<black> hay
<mongo> VIPER-II: export the raid volume and define the member as md0 in /etc/mdadm.conf
<VIPER-II> mongo: define 'export'
<mongo> VIPER-II: the mdadm command
<black> any hackers here
<mongo> VIPER-II: before you do that run blkid and copy down the UUID
<VIPER-II> that's the funny thing
<mongo> then look for a line that looks like ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID= in /etc/mdadm.conf
<Fyodorovna> black, they have their own channel
<VIPER-II> with Blkid i see multiple uuid's
<black> its ok
<Blackbinary> ?
<VIPER-II> both /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 has the same UUID
<VIPER-II> then i see /dev/md127: UUID="8adcb270-e264-4d80-9231-109f6a8e2d0f" TYPE="ext4"
<black> i use black buntu
<black> i have Some questions
<mongo> VIPER-II: if you cat /etc/mdstat does it look OK?
<Fyodorovna> black, not supported here. :)
<mongo> VIPER-II: does it look like "md128 : active raid1 sdc2[0] sdb2[1]"
<VIPER-II> was it mdstat for sure? cuz thta doesn't exist
<VIPER-II> i only have mdadm.conf in the folder /etc
<mongo> VIPER-II: put "ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=8adcb270-e264-4d80-9231-109f6a8e2d0f" in /etc/mdadm.conf
<kwtm> Anyone install Ubuntu over Windows 7?  Any problems with the dual boot?  Ie. will render the computer incapable of booting Win7?  (I have a Win7 computer but the Win7 installation disk is back at work.)
<mongo> i'm betting the array wasn't started
<mongo> kwtm: it should give you the option to choose at boot time
<dan__> hi @all
<mongo> kwtm: if you choose install side by side
<reith2004> kwtm try wubi installation...
<kwtm> mongo: Great, thanks.  I heard nightmares about "then you can't boot Windows unless you restore the Windows MBR, but here's how to do that easily ... " (followed by 16 pages of dizziyng instructions)
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, grub 2 the ubuntu bootloader will boot windows.
<VIPER-II> hmm...
<VIPER-II> # definitions of existing MD arrays
<VIPER-II> ARRAY metadata=imsm UUID=589539e3:2b64f306:705851ce:f34c29ac
<VIPER-II> ARRAY /dev/md/TheVault container=589539e3:2b64f306:705851ce:f34c29ac member=0 UUID=df9c2556:4cfee77c:80da6ee5:5602380e
<FloodBot1> VIPER-II: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mongo> VIPER-II: md127 is it's "i see a raid disk and don't know what to do with it" device name
<VIPER-II> only 3 sentences.... sheesh...
<kwtm> reith2004: If I understand Wubi, I have to boot Windows first before I then reboot Ubuntu if I use it, correct?
<reith2004> kwtm nope, it creates a grub bootloader
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, don't install wubi do a dual boot .
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: +1
<mongo> kwtm: if you plan before blowing linux away you can make grub boot windows only
<almoxarife> kwtm: correct, in order to so a wubi install you would need a working windows OS
<kwtm> reith2004: Ah.  Ok, well I do have a bootable USB drive.  I just want to make sure Grub can handle Win7 gracefully.  OOPS!  I forgot to specify: This is Ubuntu 10.04 (well, Kubuntu 10.04).  DOes that still apply?  Can't remember if Win 7 was out at the time 10.04 came into being.
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, wubi is not a grub boot.
<mongo> yes 10.04 is fine
<kwtm> mongo:  I've done it before for Win XP, but I want to make sure Win7 isn't some nefarious plot to make Open Sourcve fail.
<mongo> i've run dual boot windows 7 from pre-release with no issue
<mongo> now I just run windows as a VM
<kwtm> Fyodorovna: Yeah, I preferred non-Wubi for that reason.  IT has control over Win7 but I want control over the computer without needing to involve Win7 (where I don't even have admin rights).
<reith2004> kwtm i'm not sure with 10.04, i tried it on 11.10,
<salars> hi everyone,how to config  exchange video cards?
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, before you consider wubi read what the wubi designer says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<mongo> salars: which video cards?
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, you could put a full install on a flash.
<kwtm> Fyodorovna: Hmm, you seem to be trying to sway me away from Wubi.  If I don't plan to consider Wubi does that mean I don't need to read it?
<salars> mongo:thinkpad E520
<kwtm> Fyodorovna: That's exactly what I've done.  Sorry if I'm not clear --you seem to be putting out a lot of unnecessary text trying to convincve me of something,.
<hydrox24> salars: no, we need to know the info on the two video cards
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, no wubi no read yeah.
<mongo> salars: just swaping boards or are you going from ati to nvidia?
<kwtm> Fyodorovna: I had Unetbootin put Kubuntu 10.04 iso on a bootable flash where it's running and I'm about to install.  i just wanted to make sure it doesn't clobber the Win7 MBR.  Here we go.
<salars> ati + intel
<reith2004> kwtm wubi is just to allow you to install ubuntu within the the windows 7..
<mongo> salars: adding in ati?
<kwtm> reith2004: That's what I thought; I' trying to break out of Win7 so I'm putting it on a separate partition.  Here we go!
<almoxarife> kwtm: a wubi install happens from within a windows OS while it is running, its just another install to windows
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, it will overwrite the mbr.
<kwtm> Fyodorovna: Will it render my computer unable to boot Win7?  If not, then it doesn't matter if it overwrites the MBR with grub.  I just want to go to work, boot Win7 like nothing happened, and then use Linux when no one is watching <evil sneer>
<zykotick9> salars: are you talking about a hybrid video card, ATI & Intel?
<salars> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<salars> 1:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<Fyodorovna> kwtm, a partitioned install will put grub in the mbr and you will have both OS in the grub menu.
<reith2004> kwtm yea it will overwrite the mbr and will be replace by window7 like bootloader.. lols try a vmware or virtual box..
<lewis1711> whenever I boot up or shutdown ubuntu gives me a bunch of error messages but of course they dissapear. how can I see them? they look important I expect they explain all these problems I'm having
<salars> yes
<crizzy> lewis1711: 'dmesg' probably
<almoxarife> lewis1711: look at syslog
<red_> hi
<kwtm> thx
<mongo> or just boot to the USB
<mongo> to see if you like it
<red_> ubuntu 12.04 how change a keyboard lang&
<zykotick9> red_: reask in #ubuntu+1
<reith2004> do you guys encounter problem like checking battery status even if you are using desktop? and then the pc hang?
<salars> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<salars> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<anandjeyahar> hi, i ran apt-get upgrade last night and now cannot use the juniper VPN client.
<anandjeyahar> Clearly ubuntu has messed up the java installation
<Fyodorovna> lewis1711, you might start with the problems.
<mongo> red_: in gnomelook at the gear like icon on the upper right, click on that and go to "system settings"
<anandjeyahar> what's the quickest way to fix this
<anandjeyahar> i am on Natty Narwhal
<mongo> red_: once you get in there you will see "language support"
<VIPER-II> mongo: sorry, I've read what you wrote and i'm not sure yet how to proceed. If i do BLKID i see the 2 devices /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 with the same UUID but different (and unique) UUID_SUB. After that I see a /dev/md127 with a UUID which i dont see anywhere (have a feeling that this is one that the system generated automatically for the /dev/md127)
<zykotick9> mongo: you shouldn't offer support for 12.04 here
<lewis1711> Fyodorovna: they're vague and I doubt people will be able to help. never the less - system is sometimes excruiciatingly slow, and sporadically my monitor will stop receiving signal during bootup causing me to have to unplug it at the wall and start again a few times
<ibiwor> How can I use mobile broadband via bluetooth?
<mongo> VIPER-II: use the md127 UUID
<mongo> zykotick9: sorry, i'm just a user :)
<VIPER-II> k
<lewis1711> dmesg isn't saying too much, just saying "ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 5 reset error -110" about a million times
<lewis1711> but thanks crizzy
<red_> i'm lost a language panel after install gnome 3
 * mongo will hold his tounge on gnome 3 :)
<zykotick9> red_: for support for 12.04 please join #ubuntu+1
<crizzy> lewis1711: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-redhat-centos-kernel-usb-reset-high-speed-ehci_hcd/ probably related to that, at least might give some clues..
<red_> i'm bad speak english i'm need a russian keyboard
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<ponrajuganesh> what is the command to display all the running processes?
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: "ps aux"
<ponrajuganesh> whether does it work for unix zykotick9
<BlueWolf> Hi, Is there a way to set my computer to shut down quicker. Specially when it is asleep, I want to be able to hit the power button in a moments notice so that my machine can shut down quickly. I have a lot of scheduled power cuts?
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: OT, but depending on what unix, you might need "ps -e" perhaps?
<ponrajuganesh> cool ya "ps -e" works fine zykotick9
<Fyodorovna> red_, you should be on #ubuntu+1
<ponrajuganesh> how to use a grep zykotick9, like it displays many list of processes where one needs to get the things that start with "BGw*"
<MrHarptastic> Hey guys
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: "ps -e | grep BGw" might work
<ponrajuganesh> ya working awesome zykotick9
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: if you aren't using Ubuntu, you shouldn't be asking in this channel
<Huanghe> whois
<ponrajuganesh> only this channel people are replying and I am using ubuntu only zykotick9
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: if "ps aux" didn't work - i highly doubt that...
<scientes> ponrajuganesh, what are you trying to do?
<scientes> ps aux shows all processes, and all users can see all processes (namespaces complicate things CONFIG_PID_NS, but you arn't using that)
<ponrajuganesh> I got it guys thanks for your concern zykotick9 and scientes
<scientes> thats why you should never put a password in a command line command
<VIPER-II> strange. BLKID shows the UUID with ":" between the numbers, but in the mdadm.conf I only see "-" between the numbers. Should i change 8adcb270-e264-4d80-9231-109f6a8e2d0f to 8adcb270:e264:4d80:9231:109f6a8e2d0f   ?
<zykotick9> scientes: FYI ps aux doesn't work on many "unix" system, thus why it's not working for ponrajuganesh i'd imagine
<BlueWolf> Hi, Is there a way to set my computer to shut down quicker. Specially when it is asleep, I want to be able to hit the power button in a moments notice so that my machine can shut down quickly. I have a lot of scheduled power cuts? And I never know if it's going to go off. I have an inverter by it does not last long and when it starts beeping then my computer needs to be shut down quickly. Please help?
<scientes> VIPER-II, "blkid" on the command line works just finr
<scientes> VIPER-II, (as root)
<VIPER-II> scientes: I'm peeping with BLKID what the UUID would be in order to write it down in my mdadm.conf
<ponrajuganesh> infact thereis no command with the option os aux in unix
<scientes> BlueWolf, suspend is usually faster than shutdown
<leontopod> BlueWolf, if it is a relatively recent notebook or netbook just press down the power button for five seconds
<ponrajuganesh> zykotick9
<leontopod> it's in the specifications that the notebook/netbook HAS to turn off in five seconds if you keep the power button pressed down.
<VIPER-II> But in the string that BLKID gives back i see "-" between them. Am i supposed to put that in Mdadm.conf or should i change the "-" with ":" first?
<scientes> ponrajuganesh, ps aux is gnu coreutils, busybox ps doesn't support any options, there is also the /proc equiv of ps
<brun0l3z> HELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO
<scientes> which would be /proc/foo/cmdline
<brun0l3z> I ma having a bad day here people
<scientes> !ask brun0l3z
<scientes> !ask | brun0l3z
<ubottu> brun0l3z: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brun0l3z> People my vmware player will not even load modules
<VIPER-II> sup brun0l3z
<scientes> brun0l3z, honestly, kvm and virt-manager font-end is way better and faster than vmware
<brun0l3z> Here is what i get as error message:
<brun0l3z> Unable to build kernel module.
 * VIPER-II don't know anything of vmware. Sorry.
<brun0l3z> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-15496.log for details
<brun0l3z> Hey Scientes are you sure??
<scientes> brun0l3z, but if you need to build that you need to install sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<brun0l3z> I did that bro
<scientes> brun0l3z, yeah, virt-manager/KVM is solid stuff, and is open source unlike vmware
<scientes> it also supports alot more than the gratis version of vmware
<abruski> how to switch between apps that run only in terminal?
<brun0l3z> scientes Thanks bro
<scientes> abruski, either add a & after your command to fork it to the background, or end the curently running process with ctrl-c
<brun0l3z> I think i just have to go with you here scientes
<scientes> abruski, also checkout screen
<BlueWolf> leontopod: Ok, Well if it helps I am using a desktop with Ubuntu 10.04 - it is a core i3 2.93Ghz, 2GB Ram, 240GT Nividia graphic card, 700wt power supply. Will holding down the power button still work? Will it suspend. And what does suspend do, shutdown sleep?
<scientes> !screen | abruski
<ubottu> abruski: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<abruski> will check it out thank you ;)
<scientes> abruski, the biggest thing screen is useful for is running a process on a headless server after you log out
<leontopod> BlueWolf, I don't know
<brun0l3z> How exactly does a php backdoor works?
<leontopod> I just know that if you hold the power button down on any relatively recently manufactured notebook or netbook it has to shut off in five seconds max.
<zykotick9> brun0l3z: WAY offtopic
<brun0l3z> will vmware player work even if one has not installed the vmware workstation???
<BlueWolf> leontopod: Is suspend still the fastest way to shut down or turn off the computer. How would I set one of my keys so that when it is pressed or held it suspends?
<leontopod> BlueWolf, I don't know.
<leontopod> I am sorry I said anything. =)
<brun0l3z> will vmware player work even if workstation is not installed???
<lawltoad> anybody running an asus g37sw?
<f4z8i1> BlueWolf: Not for me. Shutdown is fast as hell anyway. Suspend is about startup.
<BlueWolf> leontopod: Not a problem, thanks for the help anyway.
<BlueWolf> Does anyone else know how to solve my problem?
<scientes> brun0l3z, at one point vmware had a gratis version of vmware-server
<scientes> vmware player is a totally POS software IMHO
<scientes> as you can't do anything
<scientes> but really, virt-manager is awesome
<lawltoad> my touchpad is super buggy, it
<f4z8i1> BlueWolf: How experiences user youa re?
<brun0l3z> I agree with you scientes Virt Manager is the best
<lawltoad> randomly grabs things and drags them... i suspect it crashes compiz from time to time
<scientes> brun0l3z, then why arn't you using it
<scientes> brun0l3z, you can convert vmdk images to be used by virt-manager
<brun0l3z> I am downloading it as we speak scientes
<scientes> (forget the programs name, but qemu-somethingoranother)
<BlueWolf> f4z8i1: Well when my inverter battery is flat then it starts beeping and about 5 or so seconds after it starts it bombs my computer. I know my way around but I am not great on Linux - Why?
<zykotick9> scientes: qemu-img probably
<brun0l3z> sudo apt-get install virt-manager libvirt-bin kvm (to download virt - manager)
<scientes> virt-manager comes from redhat. yeah correct zykotick9
<f4z8i1> Oh, than let we discuss in private to make less spam.
<zykotick9> scientes: yes v-m is redhat
<scientes> brun0l3z, well, kvm package doesn't exist anymore, its qemu-kvm
<f4z8i1> I'm not Ubuntu user either, but that doesn't matter
<brun0l3z> Thanks Scientes
<scientes> and virt-mangaer will pull in libvirt--but i guess -bin is differn't
<scientes> f4z8i1, then you should be in this channel
<brun0l3z> I was getting an error already
<scientes> *shouldn't be in this channel f4z8i1
<brun0l3z> Just running apt-get install virt-manager (will get you virt - manager)
<f4z8i1> scientes: In support in general, .. if I'm not interested, than I should go out?
<scientes> brun0l3z, i am not sure it pulls in kvm however as it also supports xen (but it should)
<scientes> f4z8i1, well, you have to stay on-opic, which is support for people using ubuntu
<f4z8i1> If it's Linux in general, it's still no change.
<brun0l3z> scientes once its installed i will see if kvm is included
<f4z8i1> If it's Ubuntu I just can keep my mouth shut.. so I'm really not happy about your first reply.
<VIPER-II> is there a way to put a ext4 in FSTAB but without any rights? So that it behaves like ntfs without rights? So that i dont have to break my balls on which directory is from which user?
<scientes> f4z8i1, well, not everyone can make the distinction
<scientes> VIPER-II, well, mounting with the options nodev,nosuid, and maybe another for xattr? gets rid of the security implications
<scientes> but squashing it to one user is something totally differn't
<brun0l3z> virt-manager is so simple to install just: apt-get install virt-manager qemu-kvm
<scientes> hell of alot easier than vmware
<brun0l3z> so so so so easy to install scientes its just apt-get install virt-manager qemu-kvm
<brun0l3z> that does it all
<brun0l3z> Okay I have to reboot now later guys
<MrHarptastic> what is bogon? Anyone know?
<MrHarptastic> referring to peerguardian lists
<scientes> bru...oh geeze
<scientes> he didn't need to reboot....
<scientes> oh well, he is still experiencing the greatness that is GNU/Linux
<Aruzsi> Hi there,
<Aruzsi> I'm looking for someone who can help me solve grub2 "autoboot" problem.
<Aruzsi> After an upgrade the 1st rebootis successful the next stop int the boot menu.
<Guest13035> hi all
<Jordan_U> Aruzsi: What happens when you select the Ubuntu entry from the grub menu? Does it still boot successfully?
<Guest13035> I have problem with ecryptfs. I can't log in and mount my ~
<malkauns> almost sounds like a euphemism :P
<SubjectOne> lol
<SubjectOne> is there a way to search and replace ( under ubuntu 10.10 ) for multiple html files ? ( i must change, or delete some code in like 500+ documents ) ?
<Guest13035> who can recover ecryptfs data?
<SubjectOne> G O D
<Guest13035> someone else? :]
<Guest13035> I'm trying command: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<SubjectOne> sory Guest13035 i don't have enough experiance with ecryptfs
<BlueWolf> Anyone know where I can find the Gnome / KDE or what the name is, Do I look in system?
<ja1lulu> hey i have ubuntu 11.10 wubi installed on my pc
<beatboxhero> hey I have a quick question. I have seen guys put in a "su" command in terminal so they dont have to type sudo all the time
<ja1lulu> should i upgrade to 12.04 beta1
<ja1lulu> ?
<beatboxhero> How do i do that?
<Jordan_U> Guest13035: You might try the ecryptfs-recover-private utility from a LiveCD http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<geirha> beatboxhero: su and sudo are two completly different commands.
<beatboxhero> They still give you root permissions though right?
<beatboxhero> sorry if its a retarded question haha
<ja1lulu> should i upgrade to beta1?
<ja1lulu> i have 11.10 on wubi
<beatboxhero> I would just rather type in su once then sudo a million times
<geirha> beatboxhero: Yes, but you need a root password in order for su to switch to root. And that's not recommended
<ja1lulu> beatbox: type sudo terminal
<beatboxhero> I was thinking of upgrading too. I wonder how stable it is.
<Fyodorovna> ja1lulu, wubi is not a good idea in general upgrading is not either
<ja1lulu> and you will get a terminal as root
<beatboxhero> OH! okay thats why it keeps failing to authorize haha
<ja1lulu> ty Fydorovna
<beatboxhero> and its bad why?
<geirha> !root | beatboxhero
<ubottu> beatboxhero: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<beatboxhero> just because having that set up is a security risk?
<ryevision> hello friends
<beatboxhero> HAHA nice
<beatboxhero> thanks
<Fyodorovna> !tab | beatboxhero
<ubottu> beatboxhero: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ja1lulu> beatboxhero: type sudo gnome-terminal
<ja1lulu> and you will get a root termianl
<ja1lulu> *terminal
<ryevision> please, been trying to enable fingerprint authentication with fprint and pam, and run into some noncritical issue
<VIPER-II> ah... as expected "ext4" works beautifully. (Ofcourse i'm being sarcastic). How the heck do i get rid of those "rights" issues? My Sabnzbd makes a folder now with user-owner "Main" and i try to access it wiht my mediaplayer which ofcousre doesn't have the rights to access the folder. -_-
<beatboxhero> thanks guys. your the best.
<nyuszika7h> beatboxhero: You can use 'sudo su'
<Fyodorovna> gksudo should be used
<geirha> sudo -i or sudo -s is preferable to sudo su
<ryevision> which upon first logon fails to activate hardware or for whatever reason does not get logged in
<nyuszika7h> Fyodorovna: Only if you want to run graphical apps
<nyuszika7h> geirha: Right... I use sudo -i myself
<ryevision> i have two fprint attempts enabled in common-auth, so i have to twice confirm the failure and then login with password
<Fyodorovna> nyuszika7h, not really
<ryevision> once logged in it works well
<hoshi411> how do i change my swap directory in ubuntu? i accidentaly made it a partition /dev/sda4 when i wanted it to be /dev/sda3/swap
<hoshi411> the partition was ext3 and now it wont mount T_T
<hoshi411> i changed my fstab to say it is ext3 but ubuntu still thinks it is a swap drive
<anandjeyahar> hoshi411: swapon /dev/sda3 ??
<aamir> Hi, I am new to ubuntu, and came to IRC first time in my life. need help on apache module mod_env, for php dont know where to go.
<nyuszika7h> Fyodorovna: I know that most users here use Ubuntu with X11 installed, but I doubt there woulc be gksu[do] on Ubuntu Server, for example, and sudo -i works fine
<ryevision> hoshi411: could you ask more clearly please?
<hoshi411> amandje: yes
<hoshi411> ryevision, sure: so there are two things I want to do
<nyuszika7h> So why should they use gksudo? Maybe when they want to run GUI apps, but otherwise sudo is fine.
<hoshi411> ryevision, on thing is, when I installed ubuntu, i told it to make sda3 my / directory and sda4 my swap directory
<hoshi411> and it did that
<Fyodorovna> nyuszika7h, the user addressed said nothing about a server.
<ryevision> and you want to reverse it now
<hoshi411> but I actually wanted swap to be on sda4/swap
<nyuszika7h> Fyodorovna: Yes, but sudo works just fine...
<hoshi411> so a folder called swap on sda4
<hoshi411> how can I change which folder ubuntu uses as a swap directory?
<ryevision> hoshi411: swap has to be a separate partition for persistance sake
<ryevision> hoshi411: you can split your sda4 unto two parts, one of which will be now used as swap
<hoshi411> ryevision, ok , so what if I want to make it a different paritition, for example sda5
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: There is no such thing as a swap directory. Swap partitions aren't mounted, and you can't convert a swap partition to an ext4 partition just by changing your fstab.
<ryevision> hoshi411: you would need to run gparted in root mode
<hoshi411> where are the ubuntu settings for which partition it uses as swap?
<nyuszika7h> Anyway, I might be wrong, I am not an Ubuntu user nor do I use GUI for 99% of things. Only a few things. So I mignt be wrong.
<nyuszika7h> s/mignt/might/
<ryevision> hoshi411: in /etc/fstab file, you have to edit it in root mode
<ryevision> hoshi411: first you need to have a partition prepared
<nyuszika7h> (I didn't mean that I use GUI for 1% only.)
<hoshi411> ryevision, there is no other location for those settings?
<ryevision> hoshi411: it is unlikely you have a gui for that setting
<hoshi411> ryevision: I also want to get my sda3 partition back. After telling the installer that it was my swap parititon, it no longer recognizes it or mounts it as an ext3 partition
<hoshi411> i doubt that the files on it are lost because I did not format it
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: If you want to convert a swap partition to an ext4 partition you need to actually create an ext4 filesystem on the partition. Once the filesystem is created, you can configure it to be mounted in /etc/fstab but it needs to actually *be* an ext4 partition first.
<ryevision> hoshi411: a partition can be mounted with a hell amount of settings, no gui could cover them all
<leontopod> hoshi411, time to do a reinstall from scratch, sounds like
<hoshi411> i only told the installer to setup the fstab as swap
<hoshi411> but I want the files that were on the sda3 ext3 partition
<hoshi411> I did not format it so they must still be there
<leontopod> hoshi411, too late!
<ryevision> hoshi411: your sda3 now contains a swap filesystem, not an ext3 system now
<leontopod> they are gone!
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: All of the data on partition you made a swap partition is likely gone. Most of it irrecoverably.
<hoshi411> only fstab thinks that it is a swap parittion and has forgotten that it is actually ext3
<leontopod> you might as well install windows 7 on it now, hoshi411
<ryevision> hoshi411: once swap was created there, it has been wiped probably
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: Selecting a partition to be a swap partition involves formatting. A swap partition and an ext4 partition are different "formats".
<hoshi411> ryevision, but I told the installer not to format it
<leontopod> swap is just page space on disk, right?
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<leontopod> pages of memory get swapped in and out of the disk
<ryevision> hoshi411: swap is not being formatted in true sense, but it still wipes out file table data and structure
<WhereIsMySpoon> there appears to be an issue with the screensavers which xubuntu uses, and the drivers for my ati card
<hoshi411> ok so actually, designating a partition to be used for swap does not necessarily require formatting
<WhereIsMySpoon> as when i turn screensavers on, i get unable to handle kernel paging request errors
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, that sounds pretty serious
<WhereIsMySpoon> ya think :p
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: It *does* require formatting. An ext4 partition is not a swap partition, in the same way that an ntfs partition is not an ext4 partition.
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, switch to Slackware, you will LOVE KDE 4!
<leontopod> =)
<WhereIsMySpoon> er
<ryevision> hoshi411: did you have vital data on that partition?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i think i have the latest version of xubuntu
<hoshi411> http://pastebin.com/sGdLB3Fx
<WhereIsMySpoon> im running xfce
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Im running 11.10 after finally upgrading.  I used to have mounted drives on my desktop.  They are only showing now in the launcher. All my google searches are coming up with how to remove them, rather than add them.  ???
<hoshi411> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/sGdLB3Fx
<WhereIsMySpoon> mount -a?
<Newb> I am running ubuntu 10.04 and i cant get any sound out of my audio output? any ideas. The headphones work at the moment I have to use to computers to listen to music
<WhereIsMySpoon> leontopod, how do i know which version of kde im running
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, that is a very very good question
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<leontopod> Basically, the easiest way is to open a KDE application and click the "About" menu option.
<WhereIsMySpoon> leontopod, such as?
<Newb> Anyone?
<ryevision> kde 4.8 is awesome :)
<hoshi411> there are several OSs that can designate a parittion or directory to be used for swap, without formatting it. Debian is one. My old debian setup made used a directory inside of a partition as swap. What it did was mount that directory in a separate area and use it as swap. it not only mounted the partition but also the folder in that partition
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: That means that /dev/sda4 is a swap partition. Any files that used to be on it when it was an ext4 parititon are gone. You may be able to recover some of them, but I really hope you have backups. That is if it's really /dev/sda4 wich used to contain an ext4 filesystem.
<leontopod> I am trying KWord right now, WhereIsMySpoon
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont have that installed
<hoshi411> when I used macosx it also allowed me to designate whichever partition I wanted to use for swap, without wiping the data
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, any KDE application will do
<leontopod> just open the application, click on About KDE
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont know which ones are kde apps xD
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: That's called a swap file, not a swap directory. And it is not what you have here.
<ryannathans> when IOMUU is enabled and I boot 11.10 live, I can NOT access my dedicated raid array on my adaptec 3805. when IOMUU is disabled, it works fine. How can I get it to work when IOMUU is enabled?
<leontopod> They usually start with a capital K
<ryannathans> typically, i'd previously get a kernel panic when IOMUU is enabled
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok
<Newb> No audio output from ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<hoshi411> wow... hmm .. ok ... time to get a second opinion. thanks though O_o
<ryannathans> clonezilla works fine.
<hoshi411> be back ...
<Jordan_U> hoshi411: Ubuntu can use swap files, but that is not what you have right now. /dev/sda4 is a swap partition, it no longer contains any files.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok leontopod my kmoustool says revision kde 4.5
<WhereIsMySpoon> mousetool
<ryevision> hoshi411: running swap on a separate partition prevents many threats
<ryevision> Newb: phonon or pulseaudio?
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, http://www.intertwingled.net/aboutkde.png
<Newb> pulse audio
<leontopod> that is what it shows for me
<Newb> Ive tried every setting
<ryevision> naeh, sorry, not been using pa for long
<Newb> every configuration
<ryevision> Newb: make sure you have the right backend and right output metod configuret both in system settings and in application settings
<ryevision> it is the most frequent trivial mistake occured
<WhereIsMySpoon> leontopod, i dont have a file settings help thing
<Newb> ryevision, will do
<Companion> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ryannathans> How can I ensure the latest kernel is used on my liveusb?
<Companion> [companion@cube ~]$ lsb_release -a -> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<ryevision> Newb: if you don't find your way, find someone knowledgeable in pulseaudio
<ja1lulu> windows 8 vs ubuntu 12.04 ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> 11.04, natty, leontopod
<Newb> ryevision, will tks
<ryevision> Newb: sometimes purging PA and then reinstalling after reboot might work
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, in my KDE there are two different ways to set screen savers
<leontopod> I don't know why there are two.
<rodgersayshi> goodnight guys !
<Companion> leontopod, screensavers are so 90's : /
<leontopod> But you might want to try both and see which one works better for you.
<ryannathans> how do i change kernel on a liveusb?
<ja1lulu> whois ja1lulu
<Newb> ryevision, How would I found out if my sound card is suported by pulse audio
<ryannathans> I need to ensure the default included kernel of the live usb is NOT EVER used.
<ryannathans> it hasa bug
<Jordan_U> ja1lulu: This channel is not for rating OSs. It's for Ubuntu technical support only (and only of released versions, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support).
<Fyodorovna> ryannathans, a liveusb is running off the live cd, even with persistent you don't want a kerenel upgrade.
<ryevision> ryannathans: what loader do you use?
<MrHarptastic> ok.. I'm sure you guys get this a lot..  How do I get the probe to check for Windows..?  I've got it on a separate partition...
<ryannathans> Fyodorovna: loader? I just dd?
<ryannathans> sorry,
<ryannathans> ryevision:
<WhereIsMySpoon> leontopod, im not running kubuntu, im running xubuntu as a window manager
<Fyodorovna> ryannathans, good luck.
<Jordan_U> ryevision: If you want an Ubuntu install on a USB drive, rather than just an Ubuntu installer, I highly recommend simply installing Ubuntu to the USB as you would to an internal drive.
<ryannathans> RIPPING IDEA
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, oh, well have fun with that! =D
<ryannathans> install ubuntu to raid array with iomuu off
<ryannathans> update kernel
<ryannathans> enable iomuu
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, you go!
<WhereIsMySpoon> leontopod, ?
<ryannathans> thanks!!!
<leontopod> I am running Slackware with KDE 4 and my screensavers work!
<WhereIsMySpoon> im not USING kubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> so i dont see how thats relevant
<leontopod> hey, just sayin'!
<WhereIsMySpoon> shall i file a bug about this then?
<leontopod> you gotta do what you gotta do, WhereIsMySpoon
<WhereIsMySpoon> you're supremely unhelpful, leontopod
<leontopod> we aim to please!
<ryevision> Jordan_U: you probably wanted to assist ryannathans with that. but you are highly welcome to assist my problem as well :)
 * WhereIsMySpoon slaps leontopod around the face with a wet haddock
<leontopod> hahaha
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, I say for now, turn all screensavers OFF.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have already
<ryevision> Jordan_U: I have set up pam to use fprint authentication as "sufficient" (two attempts before falling back to pam_unix). It works once logged in the system, but on first login, it fails twice to iniciate the finger scan and then only takes the password auth
<MrHarptastic> running ubuntu 11.10.    I can't get back to Windows.  i've tried  "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" to make changes but I'm getting nowhere
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Ubuntu uses grub2, which no longer uses /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | MrHarptastic
<ubottu> MrHarptastic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<SuperNova> hey
<ryevision> Jordan_U: it is unlikely to be an udev issue, but still, hardware fails to read on first kdm use, though querried by pam
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: What happens when you try to boot Windows?
<SuperNova> take a look at this! never expected that! Kristen Stewart to act topless in the movie "Are you Cumming?". Take a look at her leaked first topless photoshoot: http://leakyneuron.blogspot.in/
<hot_wheelz> Hi,
<hot_wheelz> I am trying to install and test the YouTube Lens but requires the following package to run
<hot_wheelz> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/base/gir1.2-dee-0.5
<hot_wheelz> The problem being that it appears to have been pulled from the repository so as you would expect it fails to install any idea why anyone?
<hot_wheelz> Thanks.
<FloodBot1> hot_wheelz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrHarptastic> I don't get the option.. I've tried everything at bios, but goes straight to to ubuntu.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jordan_U, why was SuperNova banned? ^^ He's previously made trouble here?
<MrHarptastic> ^^
<ryevision> MrHarptastic: have you tried grub to autodetect your OS-es?
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<MrHarptastic> I have not. I'm still fresh to ubuntu. going on 48 hours now..lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol its a nice first experience then MrHarptastic :D
<Jordan_U> WhereIsMySpoon: Their message was not appropriate for #ubuntu in itself, and I suspect that the link was mallicious as well (do *not* visit it).
<MrHarptastic> yes it is..lol I'll try that Jordan ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jordan_U, i didnt spot his spam
<MrHarptastic> I'm getting:      /dev/sdc1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<MrHarptastic>  
<ryevision> please, anyone knowledgeable in PAM authentication here? :(
<jtannenbaum> I had to xkill VGA and now none of my windows have borders
<jtannenbaum> (ubuntu 10.04)
<jtannenbaum> how do I like restart/refresh the window environment
<VIPER-II> guys... what's the command again to format a hdd with NTFS?
<ryevision> sudo service restart gdm
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Then try running "sudo update-grub" and after it's finished try rebooting. You should get a menu at boot allowing you to choose between Ubuntu and Windows.
<MrHarptastic> nice. That's what I wanted
<MrHarptastic> Ill try and report
<jtannenbaum> ryevision: or yknow logging me out works too
<jasonmsp> other than creating a symboli link, how do I show mounted drives on the desktop in unity for 11.10??
<ryevision> jtannenbaum: restarting system, or xserver fixes a lot of issues
<zlynx1> when im running tutorials on java webased i lost my sound. i can't play music anymore but the sounds on the tutorial works
<zlynx1> ?
<leontopod> oh god, java
<MrHarptastic> Didn't work Jordan. It just booted back into ubuntu.
<jasonmsp> 11.10 gconf-editor doesnt have an option for desktop in apps > nautilus.  Only desktop-metadata.
<seth> what is the best file transfer program for linux?
<leontopod> scp
<zlynx1> seth: Filezilla
<seth> I use filezilla on windows
<leontopod> I disagree.  The best file transfer program for linux is scp!
<seth> but didn't knowif there was a better one in linux
<lwizardl> anyone here know how to setup a android dev setup on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ? the guide on the android site isn't working properly anymore. I was reading it deals with the RSA hack months ago and have not been fixed for the usage guide yet
<WhereIsMySpoon> scp works pretty well tbf
<Jordan_U> !best | seth
<ubottu> seth: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<seth> ok, what is your favorite FTP client for linux?
<WhereIsMySpoon> iirc konqueror can be set up to be an ftp client
<WhereIsMySpoon> not sure though
<MrHarptastic> ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> seth - i dont know, google it
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Well that's odd. Just for reference this is very rare, and you're unfortunately going to have to get your hands dirty in your early introduction to Ubuntu.
<dooglus> seth: I like lftp on the command line, TRAMP in Emacs, my gf's daughter uses gftp, and filezilla is in the repos too if you like that
<dooglus> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1277 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<MrHarptastic> lol. I'm already hitting Google, so I feel you..bahaha
<MrHarptastic> It's cool. I like a challenge
<leontopod> dooglus, that is mighty nice of you
 * WhereIsMySpoon gives MrHarptastic a cookie
<seth> appreciate it guys. thanks!!
<MrHarptastic> nomnomnomnomnom
<seth> I guess I'll use good ole filezilla
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Ubottu is going to send you information about running boot info script. If you need any clarification on any of the instructions feel free to ask.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | MrHarptastic
<ubottu> MrHarptastic: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<leontopod> isn't filezilla just an extension?
<MrHarptastic> thanks guys! I'll let you know what happens for reference.
<ryevision> WhereIsMySpoon: WhereIsMyCookie?
<dooglus> leontopod: no
<WhereIsMySpoon> I gave it to MrHarptastic
<WhereIsMySpoon> He ate it
<MrHarptastic> ^^ :)
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Well, my plan was that you would pastebn the RESULTS.txt from boot info script for me to see :)
<MrHarptastic> on it
<zlynx1> i have sound problem on my ubuntu can anybody help me out here ?
<seth> whats wrong?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jordan_U, have you heard of anyone having a problem with screensavers in 11.04 (using xfce as window manager) with ati card/drivers?
<zlynx1> seth: whenever i'm running a webbase tutorials i can't play music using audacious ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i keep getting could not handle kernel paging request at fffffc if i keep screensavers running
<jasonmsp> seth: filezilla for sure.
<WhereIsMySpoon> and when i turned them off, it doesnt happen anymore
<Jordan_U> WhereIsMySpoon: Not in particular, no.
<leontopod> ok, now I have to go looking for an ftp extension to firefox
<leontopod> I bet there is one!
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jordan_U, also, every time it crashes like this, my /etc/network/interfaces file gets corrupted
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i have to regenrate it
<zlynx1>  leontopod: and seth: that is why i chose filezilla coz it also has addon on firefox
<seth> have you tried other music players?
<leontopod> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fireftp/
<leontopod> tada!
<seth> always good to test other clients so you know its not a system thing, but client
<BoxyK> There's a warning in Ubuntu that the full-charge capacity of the battery has dropped. Does anyone know where to configure the threshold for this warning?
<Jordan_U> WhereIsMySpoon: That makes absolutely no sense. I have no idea what is going on there.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jordan_U, what should I do then?
<Jordan_U> WhereIsMySpoon: I don't know. Sorry.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jordan_U, is there a place to submit a bug about it?
<Jordan_U> !bug | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<leontopod> WhereIsMySpoon, reinstall linux now!
<WhereIsMySpoon> kk
<WhereIsMySpoon> leontopod, shut up
<leontopod> lol
<leontopod> it does sound like your linux installation is corrupted, WhereIsMySpoon, in all honesty
<ryevision> WhereIsMySpoon: reinstall, and go for kde :)
<SAgan> h1
<zlynx1> seth: yes, i already tried another client and it's still the same ..
<hiexpo> did you md5sum the iso first ?
<MrHarptastic> Jordan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871201/
<ryevision> Xfce seems pretty much a sinking ship to me
<Guest13035> yeee, I recovered my ecryptfs data :D
<jasonmsp> finally..  gnome tweak tool to get the  mounted drives back on the desktop.  That was the worst google search ever.  Does anyone know of another way other than using gnome-tweak-tool to put the mounted drives on the 11.10 desktop?
<BoxyK> There's a warning in Ubuntu that the full-charge capacity of the battery has dropped. Does anyone know where to configure the threshold for this warning?
<ryevision> Jordan_U: please, do you have any insides on that login problem i described?
<seth> zlynx1 have you checkd alexia mixer? or whatever its called?
<Jordan_U> ryevision: No, I don't.
<MrHarptastic> Jordan_u: did you see my link?
<MrHarptastic> just checking.
<zlynx1>  seth: no not yet, don't know about that ? i believe it's an issue with my sound ..just don't know how to troubleshoot ..
<ryevision> zlynx1: seth: alsa mixer yo mean?
<seth> yes
<seth> $ alsamixer
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Yes. My guess is that grub is attempting to show a boot menu, and the boot menu is technically "there" for ten seconds, and you're just not able to see it for some reason. Do you see ten or more seconds of black screen during boot?
<hiexpo> jasonmsp, it no longer mounts the drives on the desktop > I use 10.04  > that would be a bummer but you can always get to the drive through places I believe
<ryevision> zlynx1: you can check input/output volumes and PCM settings in alsamixer
<seth> had some problems with my sound and went there and messed around with settings
<ryevision> it's just an extended cli sound mixer
<ryevision> check if your PCM is not muted
<jasonmsp> hiexpo: thanks.  I really need them on the desktop.  gnome-tweak-tool worked to 'show mounted on desktop' but it would be nice to find another way to do it.
<Sharaak> hey guys
<seth> alsamixer has almost every sound control so you should be able to trouble shoot it there
<Lucifer> yeahhh
<Ch_Iossif> Hi to all! RAID problem on 12.04b1 - more: paste.ubuntu.com/869743 - any ideas?
<MrHarptastic> Jordan_U:   Absolutely. and that was something I was trying to figure out. My screen is blank and my monitor is putting out it's resolution settings for that 10 second period
<Jordan_U> !pangolin | Ch_Iossif
<ubottu> Ch_Iossif: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MrHarptastic> I thought it was just loading or something..lol
<zlynx1> ryevision & seth: they are 100% i can hear sounds on my webbase tutorials but not on my audacious or any sound client ...
<hiexpo> jasonmsp, thats wierd cause my 10.04 auto does it
<seth> go through the settings
<jasonmsp> hiexpo: yes.  I'm on 11.10 now.
<jasonmsp> hiexpo: 10.04 used to do it for me as well.
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: That is when the boot menu is (attempting to be) displayed :)
<Sharaak> i have a problem im running windows 7 64-bit home premium and am unable to get the windows installer to run at all. Could you help please
<ryevision> zlynx1: in pulseaudio settings, check if you have right default backend selected
<seth> has to be conflicting sound outputs
<MrHarptastic> hardware issue?
<ryevision> zlynx1: maybe your applications try read wrong backend
<MrHarptastic> I did have some issues with my video card when I installed.
<hiexpo> jasonmsp, thats why i stay with 10.04 if it is not broke why try to fix it
<lessless> hello guys, have a problem here - although i installed mdbtools there is no open mdb file in libre base and google gived me no extra help
<MrHarptastic> Jordan_U: I switched to the (recommended) video card driver when I installed
<leontopod> KrissyP!?
<jasonmsp> hiexpo: good rule.   I was having problems though..  11.10 has been great. =)
<leontopod> whoa
<leontopod> it's KrissyP!
<ryevision> naeh, bb folks
<Jordan_U> MrHarptastic: Let's try just setting a lower resolution in the grub menu. Run "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub". You should see a line like "#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" Remove the '#' to make it just "GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" (that uncomments the line), save the file, run "sudo update-grub" again, then reboot.
<MrHarptastic> Jordan_U: On it
<zlynx1> i don't think it's the problem on the settings of my sound client coz it was just working a while ago ..it stops working when i start running a webbase java tutorials
<MrHarptastic> bb
<Sharaak> Can anyone explain to me why the wubi windows installer for 11.10 does not load atm? Or could at least point me in the right direction?
<Jordan_U> Sharaak: Is there any reason not to do a standard dual boot install?
<BoxyK> Is there anyone who knows about power saver? There's a warning in Ubuntu that the full-charge capacity of the battery has dropped (NOT the current charge level!). Does anyone know where to configure the threshold for this warning?
<MrHarpTastic> Woot! thanks Jason_U
<MrHarpTastic> << On windows.
<Sharaak> There is no reason really but I would prefer to do it via windows and shouldnt the installer work anyhow?
<Jordan_U> MrHarpTastic: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> Sharaak: It should work, yes. But in general most people (myself included) recommend a normal dual boot install over a Wubi install.
<Sharaak> Jordan_U Could you recommend a good site for installing dual boot I have done it before but I lost my windows install last time and I dont want to do that this time
<cancer> I can't connect to any channel via Quassel IRC
<cancer> ?
<Jordan_U> Sharaak: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<_tasslehoff_> my first command today "sudo rm -rf /etc/rc*.d/*". help....
<_tasslehoff_> I *meant* to type bitlbee* ...
<minixvbox> _tasslehoff_: quite a tupo
<minixvbox> typo
<_tasslehoff_> minixvbox: yep, this is looking good :)
<airtonix> _tasslehoff_: such a shame you didn't have etckeeper installed prior to tripping over that stone
<_tasslehoff_> wonder if I can recover this in any way, or if backup & reinstall is next
<_tasslehoff_> airtonix: oooh. that looks like a nice tool :)
<minixvbox> _tasslehoff_: reinstall
<MrHarpTastic> Taking off for a bit. Thank you to all the great mods and chimers for the help tonight. +1
<WhereIsMySpoon> _tasslehoff_, oops :P
 * leontopod waves to WhereIsMySpoon 
<leontopod> hey buddy! =)
 * WhereIsMySpoon drops leontopod off a bridge
<leontopod> ouch! =(
<WhereIsMySpoon> it was a lava pit.
<minixvbox> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kortsi> I upgraded to 11.10 and now I cant find a way to change the theme colors like before. Is there a way to adjust those somehow?
<_tasslehoff_> will have to reinstall I guess. question is if I go for 11.10 or 12.04 beta
<WhereIsMySpoon> 11.10 is horrible
<crizzy> why
<minixvbox> _tasslehoff_: wait till 12.04 is released
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: are you the same guy who was working for the tom tom group who was having problems with IP over usb
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: 11.10 is fine without unity
<crizzy> 11.10 is fine with unity
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, its slow and gnome3 sucks :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, i found out what the problem with that was and why it was happening
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: i use xfce and its great
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: yes, you are the same guy though ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes ikonia why
<user1> hi, wireless network not connecting, pls help me
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: because I'd like to you treat the users in here with the same respect you got when you needed help, stop ranting about things and telling people to shut up, please.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, leontopod was making un-useful remarks and being unhelpful
<lwizardl> ok i am getting a error when I do updates http://pastebin.com/pLQz5hD0
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: I appreciate it may not have been helpful, but neither are you current comments, nor is telling someone to shutup.
<WhereIsMySpoon> alright, sorry
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: thanks,
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, you an ubuntu dev?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no
<WhereIsMySpoon> okay
<wietze> hi Im looking for a kernel that has virtio drivers; how do I obtain such a kernel?
<Newb> My cpu usage seems to be really high for doing menial tasks
<Newb> any ideas
<Newb> 83% just running firefox
<Newb> of both prcessors
<dooglus> Newb: too many youtube tabs open?
<minixvbox> Newb: is flash running?
<dooglus> Newb: flash seems to be very wasteful
<Newb> just 8
<Newb> I have dual core
<dooglus> Newb: each one you close will reduce CPU usage
<Newb> but still
<minixvbox> Newb: what do you expect from adobe?
<Newb> Is there a lighter weight option in terms of browser that doesnt use the same amount of cpu
<minixvbox> Newb: i use chromium, but i think your problem is flash, not the browser
<rexor> Newb, try chrome from google
<raymears> hi people. i have purged the xorg-edgers ppa using apt-purge and now i can't reinstall skype... http://pastebin.com/nDksGutq any idea what i could do?
<minixvbox> rexor: why chrome? chromium is in the repo
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, chrome has been shown to work better in some cases than chromium
<minixvbox> WhereIsMySpoon: what such cases?
<Roadcrosser> I need help on booting my ubuntu 11.10 on CLI
<Newb> rexor, will do
<Roadcrosser> any help?
<rexor> minixvbox, it is the same
<Roadcrosser> I don't have access to my laptop now though
<minixvbox> rexor: no, chrome isn't opensource
<rexor> minixvbox, he can just downalad package and package manager will do all for him
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Chrome-vs-Chromium-Understanding-Stable-Beta-Dev-Releases-and-Version-No-140060.shtml
<WhereIsMySpoon> rexor, it isnt the same
<dooglus> Newb: it's not really the browser that's using the cpu - it's the flash plugin.  all the browsers will use the same plugin, and so the same CPU
<WhereIsMySpoon> minixvbox, basically chrome is more stable
<Newb> hmm alternative to flash plugin dooglus ?
<minixvbox> rexor: bottom line is if he uses a ppa (by downloading chrome) we can't support him, if he uses what is in the repo we can
<raymears> small correction to my prev. post: i have purged the xorg-edgers ppa using ppa-purge and now i can't reinstall skype
<jdbr> #ubuntu-cn
<Roadcrosser> no help?
<dooglus> Newb: there's 'gnash' I think
<dooglus> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 193 kB, installed size 612 kB
<dooglus> Newb: I don't know how well it works
<Newb> dooglus, tks anyway
<dooglus> and chromium is plenty stable enough
<signal0> hey guys... i have a problem on a fresh ubuntu server installation
<minixvbox> !info lightspark | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 864 kB
<lwizardl> anyone know what I have to do to fix that error ?
<signal0> http://nopaste.info/989a201c11.html <- any idea about that??
<Nicekiwi> If i encrypt my home directory can i access it if i plugged the hdd into another ubuntu Computer ?
<TeodorM> Hi! any ideea how to make contiuous scroll (like in windows with click on weel)
<the^user> hello, i have a problem, i haven move some maps from a windows pc to my ubuntu , but i can not delet them online look inside
<the^user> do somebody know how to fix this problem
<minixvbox> the^user: what do you mean by delete them online?
<jiffe98> is there a way for ubuntu to be able to accept and respond to packets on a given IP, but if that same machine tries to connect to a port on that IP it is send out onto the network (meaning it doesn't think that IP is local)
<the^user> delet them from my ubuntu machine
<the^user> i cant delet the maps
<minixvbox> the^user: are these maps just image files?
<the^user> image and video
<minixvbox> the^user: how are you trying to delete them?
<ryannathans> I have 2 AMD 6970s. Should I install "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)" OR "ATI/AMD proprietry FGLRX graphics driver" OR BOTH?
<the^user> just to klik on them en delet
<minixvbox> the^user: where are they stored?
<the^user> and my ubuntu say no way jose
<the^user> they are stored in my complet \map
<minixvbox> the^user: are they in your /home ?
<the^user> yes they are
<Etherael> Compiz has just started segfaulting for no reason.
<Etherael> any ideas?
<Etherael> oneiric, was working fine previously.
<minixvbox> the^user: have you got them open with some other program when you are trying to delete them?
<Etherael> I just ran the precise pangolin live usb to check it out but didn't do anything to my disks, came back and compiz now segfaults whenever I run it.
<the^user> i can open and copy the items but i cant delet them
<minixvbox> Etherael: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Etherael> also the background is back to being controlled by gnome and there single menu bar per program is plastered across the top of the screen
<Etherael> minixvbox: As I said, I'm not using 12.04, I just liveusb'd to check it but did not install, rebooted and now it looks like my oneiric install is hosed.
<minixvbox> Etherael: ah, sorry
<Skei> Morning. I'm running 11.10 with GNOME 3 and was hoping someone could tell me how to append --full-screen to the gnome-terminal command that's called when I hit CTRL+ALT+T.
<Nicekiwi>  If i encrypt my home directory can i access it if i plugged the hdd into another ubuntu Computer ?
<ryannathans> yes.
<ryannathans> if you are good and know the key
<Nicekiwi> Good?
<htetaung> how can i configure burg-manager
<ryannathans> if you know the key, The key is like xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxx
<ryannathans> not sure how it all works
<Nicekiwi> Hmmm k
<minixvbox> htetaung: why not just stick to grub?
<bambanx> anyone can say me what theme is it pls http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/imagen/previo/thump_7508097theme.png  ?
<Jordan_U> htetaung: BURG is not supported here, and I personally recommend against its use.
<c3sso> hello. somebody there who knows about unity greeter?
<RedDragon> hi
<tapout> if I select "reboot", why does it log me out instead of rebooting?
<tapout> it happens all the time, even in the latest 12.04
<trijntje> Since I had some trouble with my wireless network I'm no longer able to store my wireless password in the gnome-keyring, which means I must enter it every time the computer boots
<trijntje> what can I do to fix this?
<zcily> 各位好
<Myrtti> !cn | zcily
<ubottu> zcily: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zcily> yes
<tapout> anyone got netbeans and xcache debugging working?
<tapout> i've set it up, it's listening properly.. port 9001 listens..  i can telnet to it, but netbeans always says waiting for connecting
<tapout> connection
<bambanx> damn tweetdeck work great on ubuntu
<Doxin> I've got a server with 3 NICs in it, but only one shows when doing ifconfig, what gives?
<BlueWolf> “System”->”Administrator”->”Services”: I cant find Services? I am using Ubuntu 10.04.
<florian__> hello everyone! I am trying to run a *.bin file but can't can someone help?
<plouffe> Doxin, try iwconfig
<minixvbox> florian__: what program is it?
<florian__> it is a counter strike server
<florian__> the file name is .hldsupdatetool.bin
<florian__> i mad it executable by typing: chmod u+x hldsupdatetool.bin
<florian__> then i try to run it wit: ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<plouffe> Doxin, then "ifconfig <NIC>  up" to activate it
<geirha> florian__: chmod +x, not u+x
<geirha> florian__: But anyway, what's the error?
<trijntje> Since I had some trouble with my wireless network I'm no longer able to store my wireless password in the gnome-keyring, which means I must enter it every time the computer boots. How can I fix this?
<florian__> ok geirha, what is the difference, what does the x do
<Doxin> plouffe: thanks
<minixvbox> florian__: +x makes executable
<florian__> the error is that he cant find the file, sorry i cant copy the error its in german, but thats what it translates to
<florian__> thanx mini
<_tasslehoff_> wohoo. copying /etc/rc*.d from a colleagues computer seems to have saved me. it managed to reboot, at least.
<geirha> florian__: Actually, I read it as o+x which wouldn't have worked, but u+x should suffice. +x just makes it executable for all
<seth> is there a way to use gnome shell instead of unity?? i can't stand unity.
<crizzy> yes
<florian__> ok geirha, thats what i thought
<crizzy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<crizzy> seth: there
<geirha> florian__: What does   file ./hldsupdatetool.bin    say?
<tapout> netbeans+xcache debugging, zero issue setting it up on windows 7.  Works.  Same setup, won't work on ubuntu.  Anyone got the f'n thing working?
<JonathanEllis> I just installed dropbox via the software centre on Ubuntu 11-10. After a long time, the progress indicator still says applying changes. The progress indicator is still rotating but the bar graph is not getting any longer. What can I do?
<florian__> srcds@ubuntu-server:~$ chmod u+x hldsupdatetool.bin
<florian__> srcds@ubuntu-server:~$ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<florian__> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<seth> ty
<geirha> florian__: run the file command on it.
<florian__> "Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" translates to: file or path cant be found
<florian__> how do i do that geirha, im just learning
<geirha> florian__: file ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<florian__> ./hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<tapout> on ubuntu, if i'm logged in.. and i say REBOOT... the thing logs me out .. does NOT reboot.  why oh why?  Why wouldn't it be called "LOG OUT" if that's what they wanted it to do?
<florian__> im running a 64 bit system, but that shouldnt be the problem, right
<geirha> florian__: So it's because you're trying to run a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system, without having the 32 bit libraries/loader installed.
<florian__> allright geirha, i thank you so much
<geirha> florian__: You need to install libc6-i386 or ia32-libs or something like that. I can't check atm.
<florian__> do you have a quik solution to that, otherwise ill do some research
<florian__> ok thanks a lot, ill check it out
<jkitzenabelson1> hello
<jkitzenabelson1> how do we get help?
<minixvbox> jkitzenabelson1: describe your problem and if someone know they will help
<jkitzenabelson1> i cannot seem to enable the wifi and bluetooth on my computer
<jkitzenabelson1> ive tried through terminal
<raymears> experiencing 32/64 bit issues.  http://pastebin.com/AQ8GeWF6 any ideas anyone? thanks
<jkitzenabelson1> ive done all the basic things
<minixvbox> jkitzenabelson1: what wifi?
<jkitzenabelson1> i can only connect through ethernet
<ryannathans> After installing the 'additional drivers' for my AMD graphics card, I am no longer able to select a resolution of greater than 1920x1920.
<ryannathans> I need a res of 5760x1080
<crizzy> :O
<ryannathans> I have three monitors, before installing the drivers I had my desktop across all three
<crizzy> ryannathans: check 'amd catalyst control center' app
<crizzy> 'ccc'
<ryannathans> crizzy: thanks
<JonathanEllis> I just installed dropbox via the software centre on Ubuntu 11-10. After a long time, the progress indicator still says applying changes. The progress indicator is still rotating but the bar graph is not getting any longer. What can I do?
<ryannathans> i need to restart....
<ryannathans> brb
<droid-0854> Jon,  did you try top?
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: Are you talking to me? In which case I dont understand what you are asking. There doesnt seem to be any option in the menus to terminate the install
<Kyle6513> howdy everyone, can anyone help me with setting up a usb printer via command line?
<droid-0854> Jon type top into terminal
<Kyle6513> I know my printer works with gutenprint, I'm just not entirely sure how to set it up using CUPS
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: OK. What am I looking at / for?
<droid-0854> Something eating process resource
<jkitzenabelson1> i need help enabling my wireless and bluetooth
<droid-0854> If there is no package working you might try
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: OK. dropbox has 63% CPU. xorg has 15.7%, software-center has 12.5%
<droid-0854> so it is still working and you can kill from top
<droid-0854> I would leave it for now
<droid-0854> Might be lagg
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: CPU is running at 85%. Mem: 1025944k total, 829844k used, 194708k free, 30264k buffers. Swap: 1574332k total, 98316k used, 1476016k free, 377072k cached. How long would you leave it before killing it? How do I kill it?
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: I should clarify. CPU 87%us, 16%sy
<droid-0854> With the letter k and the pid
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: Thanks. dropbox has been running now for 69 minutes. How long do you think I should leave it?
<makara> what's the bash for ssh'ing into port 7005 of a website?
<droid-0854> Ewww um..... not my machine  :(
<TeodorM> Hi! any ideea how to make contiuous scroll (like in windows with click on weel)
<droid-0854> Kill when you have given up.  Restart the job
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: No, fair enough. Its a Pentium III laptop running at 1GHz with 1GB RAM. And which process would I kill, dropbox?
<c3sso>  uhm is somebody here who is familiar with unity greeter?
<Kyle6513> anybody who can help me install a printer from command line?
<makara> TeodorM: are you talking about in a browser?
<droid-0854> Jon, ya and software center
<TeodorM> yes.. in browser.. or in a pdf file..
<makara> TeodorM: depends on the application. For Firefox go to Preferences > Advanced > General > Browsing > Use smooth scrolling
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: Thanks very much.
<droid-0854> :)
<TeodorM> thanks.. one more...
<Haugi_> is there an easy command to remove ppa repos? The opposite of apt-add-repository
<LjL> !ppa-purge | Haugi_
<ubottu> Haugi_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Haugi_> Thanks !
<makara> Haugi_: Synaptic > Settings > Repositories
<Haugi_> Yeah, I know about synaptic, was just wondering if there was a way to remove it thats as easy as "apt-add-repository"
<TeodorM> The colors in ubuntu apear diffrent from windows... the sky from pictures is not blue (like in windows)... and it is purple... why?
<makara> TeodorM: Windows have better graphics card support
<TeodorM> is any way to solve the problem?
<LjL> uh, not sure graphics card support is related to color rendering
<Kyle6513> I can't get into the HTTP side of CUPS, any suggestions anyone?
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: You could try getting a test card bitmap and then setup your graphics card and monitor settings
<TeodorM> ok thaks
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: Your graphics card may allow you to adjust gain and gamma for all 3 colours. Monitor will probably have brightness, contrast and colour temperature settings. Might even have gamma
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: You will also find room lighting conditions affect what you see / adjust
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: You could also try taking a photo out the window, displaying that on your screen and then adjusting so the colours are similar to what you see looking out the window
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: Without specialist equipment or at least a light meter, setting up colour on screens is a bit of guesswork and trial and error until you like the result. Broadcasters spend a lot of time lining up critical monitors in studios with light meters, calibrated paper test cards etc. As far as I know that is the only way to get identical colour rendition on multiple systems
<leontopod> and all that doesn't matter, because I am color blind!
<leontopod> all that work for nothing!
<leontopod> =)
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: I know thats probably beyond the scope of what you want to do but you can probably google for information if you are interested in the process
<TeodorM> yea .. thaks
<TeodorM> :)
<droid-0854> I like the color gray.  Easy to configure
<JonathanEllis> droid-0854: I remember setting up grayscale on projectors using a test card that had graduated brightness squares. If I remember correctly, you adjusted brightness so the 10% or 5% grey was only just distinguishable from black and the 90% or 95% grey only just distinguishable from white. I think you can probably also do the same for red, green and blue
<droid-0854> Jon, Imma use those tips
<jhills> hey
<JonathanEllis> Sorry that should be brightness so 5-10% grey is just distinguishable from black and adjust contrast so 90-95% grey is just distinguishable from white. Dont quote me on the numbers though. Cant really remember but Im sure there is some info on the net somewhere about calibrating monitors
<jhills> wat up bitches
<jhills> ha
<jhills> ha
<jhills> ha
<FloodBot1> jhills: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: You might find that works for you. Make a bitmap with graduated areas of grey, red, green and blue and adjust red, green and blue gain, plus brightness, contrast and gamma
<droid-0854> Gunshots by computer
<TeodorM> yea.. I plan to print a file like this.. and copare with moniotor
<JonathanEllis> TeodorM: and droid-0854: You can find monitor test images at and information at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
<JonathanEllis> Enjoy!
<droid-0854> Jon, ty
<droid-0854> Night
<SmokeyD> hi everyone. In the terminal I am copying one dir with "cp -pr sourcedir destdir"
<SmokeyD> I was hoping this would preserve all permissions of sourcedir in destdir
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<SmokeyD> but somehow subdirectories which have permissions 755 in sourcedir are created in destdir with 700
<ikke> hoi
<SmokeyD> any ideas why this is?
<kosaidpo> is there any ubuntu app that can make me create new account or reset psw in windows 7
<jkitzenabelson1> i need help enabling my wifi
<bazhang> kosaidpo, you'd need to be in windows to do that
<bazhang> ##windows for more kosaidpo
<jkitzenabelson1> i cannot enable wifi or bluetooth through terminal
<edgar> q
<edgar> quit
<edgar> exit
<kosaidpo> bazhang: ok thanks
<jkitzenabelson1> its greyed out when i try to enable it
<aithox_> hello how can i make my software recognized ?? i've flashplayer but i don't no how to set as default player for flash
<dtcrshr> hello everyone! im trying to install ubuntu on this oldschool toshiba a10 notebook, but his cdrom is quite crappy, it gives me the kernel panic error (that seems very frequent, mostly in old and netbooks, google a lot about it) that is solved by recent updates. but since the cd is quite slow im wondering if theres a way to boot from a cdrom bootdisk, and after that use the usb ubuntu content, so it would be a faster install
<dtcrshr> any clues on this direction?
<Rickardo_> Is it possible to use ubuntu as a pass through print server like the WGPS606 from netgear?
<tiger77> Hello i have a problem with Firefox. It crashes everytime i will log-in to puplik places,?
<jasonmsp> hey all..  Whats the code to place in the anyapp.desktop file that will set it to "always on top"?
<TeodorM> how can I adjust colors ? I can't find settings.. I must install something?
<f4z8i1> Are xbindkeys still working these days in current Gnome adn KDE?
<makara> TeodorM: I
<TeodorM> ?
<makara> TeodorM: hold on
<makara> TeodorM: what version Ubuntu you got?
<TeodorM> 11.10
<linqering> how to login it ?
<aithox_> #unity
<linqering> how to login IRc pleast .
<linqering> please ?
<ryannathans> lolwut
<pille> hi, could somebody help me with some wlan-problems
<makara_> TeodorM: I just go to System Settings and there is a button for 'Color' calibration
<aithox_> #chat
<ryannathans> After installing the drivers for my graphics card (AMD proprietry in additional drivers), applications report they have a good frame rate, for example stellarium says I'm on 250FPS. My monitors can do 60FPS max. When I look at any 3d application, the framerate LOOKS to me like it's 30, it's very choppy. I turn vsync on and framerate is limited at 60FPS, however, the issue is not resolved. I can't stand everything being so choppy! What shoul
<TeodorM> yes.. but in color I have camera to adjust... I want to adjust monitor colors
<aithox_> hello how can i make my software recognized ?? i've flashplayer but i don't no how to set as default player for flash
<linqering> 大家好
<santoshfamily> is there any site from where i can get shell theme !
<ryannathans> aithox_: right click application, it's in properties.
<linqering> how to login in ORC please /
<ryannathans> santoshfamily: tried googling it?
<linqering> is / ?? NickServ identified ?..
<ryannathans> linqering: you mean IRC?
<ryannathans> linqering: ask in #freenode (/join #freenode)
<crizzy> santoshfamily: http://gnome-shell.deviantart.com/gallery/28081982
<pilleee1124> hi guys, could somebody help me with some wlan-problems?
<linqering> ryannathans, I have registered .
<ryannathans> linqering: it's offtopic in this room. Ask in #freenode. it's probably /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<ryannathans> After installing the drivers for my graphics card (AMD proprietry in additional drivers), applications report they have a good frame rate, for example stellarium says I'm on 250FPS. My monitors can do 60FPS max. When I look at any 3d application, the framerate LOOKS to me like it's 30, it's very choppy. I turn vsync on and framerate is limited at 60FPS, however, the issue is not resolved. I can't stand everything being so choppy! What shoul
<aithox_> ryannathans: i can't find my software list there.. i manually installed it
<crizzy> ryannathans: probably compiz
<crizzy> ryannathans: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38028/performance-being-really-choppy-with-ati-drivers see this, answer #1
<ryannathans> thanks
<aithox_> i can run it via terminal like this " FlashPlayer "
<crizzy> ryannathans: i have 120hz lcd myself, compiz'es default limitation of 50fps.. THAT was choppy :)
<Skei> Morning. I'm still failing at getting CTRL+ALT+T to load up gnome-terminal with --full-screen, using 11.10 and GNOME 3. I've added --full-screen to several places under gconf-editor but that hasn't helped. Any suggestions ? Thanks.
<crizzy> ryannathans: just drag it to the max (200)
<pilleee1124> hi guys, could somebody help me with some wlan-problems?
<ryannathans> crizzy: oh boy... ccsm. I'm scared.
<ryannathans> I touched this last time...
<user1> hi, how to install apache webserver in ubuntu 11.10
<crizzy> ryannathans: hehe.. be careful with it. only do those tasks
<ryannathans> user1: sudo apt-get install apache2 or something
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<user1> thanks - ryannanthans
<pilleee1124> hi guys, could somebody help me with some wlan-problems? It seems that the acer-hotkey doesn't work.
<makara_> TeodorM: monitor doesn't show in the color settings menu?
<TeodorM> no
<ryannathans> pilleee1124: please provide more information other than  'this doesn't work'
<makara_> user1: you need to research this
<makara_> user1: there are many installs, based on your needs
<linqering> ryannathan
<ryannathans> ?
<linqering> ryannathans, I did it .thanks vary much.4
<ryannathans> no worries.
<pilleee1124> okay... the terminal command "iwconfig | grep -A4 wlan" says this:
<pilleee1124> wlan0            RT2860 Wireless  ESSID:""  Mode:Auto  Frequency:2,412GHz      Link Quality:10/100  Signal level: 0dbm Noise Level:-143dbm      Rx  invalid nwid:0  Rx  invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0    Tx Excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0  Missed beacon:0
<crizzy> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/9b8f8c4f91f8f4a5e9bbd25a262aaa70 my unity seems to like gedit ? :)
<Gage_> I was browsing the internet with Google Chrome and it suddenly logged out. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04. This has happened before.
<ryannathans> crizzy: that happened to me too. Except with the application 'mumble'
<makara_> Gage_: Xorg issue I think. I was using Firefox - created a new tab. Also when I preview a picture with large dimensions
<ryannathans> I hate unity.
<Gage_> I was saving a picture
<makara_> Gage_: dimensions?
<Gage_> sec
<makara_> ryannathans: why?
<ryannathans> crizzy: do i need to reboot after the compiz?
<pilleee1124> the command "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" shows this: 2:00.0 Network Controller [0280]: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3090]      Kernel driver in use: rt3090      Kernel modules: rt3090sta
<pilleee1124> it seems that the driver is loaded and works correctly
<mintman> ryannathans: wow
<aibo> hello, after booting up my system I always get /etc/resolv.conf empty, what should I do to always have `nameserver 8.8.8.8` there ?
<ryannathans> makara_: reasons such as those demonstrated in that image. It's really dumb for mouse users.
<ryannathans> if i had a tablet it would be okay
<crizzy> ryannathans: logout should be enough
<Gage_> 568 x 577 pixels
<makara_> aibo: you need to turn of networking I think. It writes over resolv.conf
<makara_> aibo: or set the DNS using the GUI
<Gage_> ryannathans: Lifehacker has an article on how to make 11.10 look like previous versions with gnome-fallback-session
<aibo> makara_, concretely? I'm on ubuntu server, so command-line only
<yt372> I'm trying out 12.04 - can someone tell me how I change the theme?
<aibo> makara_, here is my /etc/networking/interfaces http://pastie.org/private/exghqn79lbsb4sdoynpwa
<Gage_> Lol, I just refuse to update to 11.10.
<Gage_> Unity's horrible.
<makara_> ryannathans: goto compiz and hide the launcher. Get Docky and load all your start icons into that. I have a shortcut key when I need the launcher to run a program as root or empty the trash bin but thats it
<mosno> Gage_, 11.10 + GNOME Shell == reasonable alternative
<makara_> ryannathans: there's also Cairo dock - software centre
<mosno> ie. you still get your gnome session
<makara_> gnome-fallback didn't do it for me
<mosno> ah, if you don't have 3D i don't recommend GS
<Silverback> Well, day one of Xubuntu on a very old P-III - Seems to be very good and much lighter on the system than XP. Yep, I am a very olde "newbie".
<Gage_> mm
<aibo> makara_, solved
<makara_> aibo: what was it?
<aibo> makara_, apt-get remove resolvconf
<makara_> thanks
<dr_willis>  Unity in 12.04 iis very useable
<makara_> isn't beta out today?
<MonkeyDust> my unity 3d is ruined
<mosno> dr_willis, any faster?
<mosno> dr_willis, and is it still using compiz?
<dr_willis> Yes and yes
<yt372> I'm trying out 12.04 - can someone tell me how I change the theme?
<paradiesstaub> I'm currently testing precise. My PC just crashed compleatly and I on't know how to report the crash - could be the kernel or compiz.
<ikkee> ?
<dr_willis> See #ubuntu+1 paradiesstaub
<paradiesstaub> thx
<ryannathans> yay, better frame rate!
<ryannathans> looks smexy now.
<crizzy> >
<crizzy> :>
<ryannathans> next, updating AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64  to 12.1
<baldaris> hey guys , i have installed Virtualbox , when trying to install windows 7 , I am getting this error message ...been reading though forums..but cant seem to fix it..can some suggest me what i could do?Failed to open a session for the virtual machine windows 7.
<baldaris> Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<bazhang> baldaris, try in #vbox if you don't get an answer here
<crizzy> ryannathans: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Create_.deb_packages.
<baldaris> bazhang, i tried there...after that i am here
<crizzy> ryannathans: basically just download, chmod the file, run buildpkg, install debs, initial config, and reboot
<crizzy> (has worked always for me like that)
<MonkeyDust> baldaris  https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=40525&start=0
<seth_> how do i get rid of unity?
<MonkeyDust> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ryannathans> crizzy: the 11.9 is installed
<ryannathans> /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh is missing...
<crizzy> ryannathans: just install on top of old debs, works
<bennyp> Hi. I'm installing ubuntu on a public computer (in a youth hostel lobby actually) Is there a card I can print out and attach to the monitor of an Ubuntu install in order to give users a heads up to why the computer looks different and purple?
<user1> hi, how to check network monitoring for all users in office, in ubuntu 11.10
<jah> whois
<MonkeyDust> bennyp  there's this, moment
<ryannathans> crizzy: the installer is complaining the old one isn't uninstalled
<MonkeyDust> bennyp  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/ubuntu-ads-start-appearing-online/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Squarism> is there some graphical alternative to TOP ?
<ryannathans> Squarism: htop
<crizzy> Squarism: 'system monitor'
<baldaris> MonkeyDust, trying to install Oracle VM Virtual Box 4.0.6 Extension Pack
<baldaris> lets see what happens
<crizzy> ryannathans: build the debs, don't run the installer itself
<crizzy> ryannathans: then dpkg -i *deb
<bennyp> MonkeyDust: looking more for something print formatted, preferably with basic instructions "IE = Firefox, Office = Libre" "Start Menu= Panel", etc
<bennyp> something I could glue to the side of the computer monitor
<MonkeyDust> bennyp  why not make it yourself?
<bennyp> MonkeyDust: love to, but my schedule is tight.
<ryannathans> crizzy: it says it generated it and put it in the current dir, it didn't
<crizzy> sure you ran it with sudo ?
<ryannathans> yeah, i was missing dependencies
<ryannathans> trying again
<crizzy> ryannathans: you might be missing the required tools then: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Before_you_start
<yt372> bennyp: Even people who haven't used Linux are familiar with Firefox. You could always rename shortcuts as "Internet", "Office" etc.
<ryannathans> crizzy: yeah i read the log and got the right ones
<bennyp> yt372: that's fine, but if something nice is prepared already, it'd be nice to leave the client with something
<ryannathans> \o/ building
<bennyp> yt372: MonkeyDust , this is a little closer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Look-alikeContest%28uk%29.pdf
<Squarism> ryannathans, crizzy : i must say both of them are so-so in determining giving a good overview of what is eating memory / cpu... theres no tool like "disk usage analyzer" but for memory? I mean some graphical thingy... both htop an S.M. doesnt show subtree totals for mem...
<ryannathans> Squarism: can't you just use htop and sort by memusage
<ryannathans> brb, restarting
<Squarism> ryannathans, not in tree mode... and in flatmode i get all damn subprocess/threads which gives me a damn long list
<crizzy> Squarism: well.. system monitor can show processes and their memory usage, no?
<yt372> I'm trying out 12.04 - can someone tell me how I change the theme?
<Daekdroom> !precise | yt372
<ubottu> yt372: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<elmira> hi
<ultrixx> which blogging software is the best that i can use on ubuntu-server?
<yt372> ultrixx: Is this to run a blog on a webserver, or for the user to write a blog?
<ikonia> ultrixx: you can use any blogging software you want
<ultrixx> yt372: to run a blog on a server
<ultrixx> i have heard that wordpress is so insecure
<ikonia> ultrixx: ubuntu server is no different than any other web server host, so you can select any one you like
<yt372> ultrixx: I recommend Wordpress. It's very popular, and user friendly for just blogs
<ikonia> ultrixx: the guys in the #wordpress channel can explain it's pros/cons to you
<yt372> ultrixx: They respond and fix security problems which are reported.
<ultrixx> yt372,ikonia: thanks
<lele5800> Hi!!
<faLUCE> hi, is there a REALLY GOOD alternative to rosegarden for midi editing?
<ikonia> faLUCE: music production general has poor products on linux from experience
<ikonia> the tools for "mucking around" are fine
<faLUCE> ikonia: this is not an useful answer
<faLUCE> I'm sure there's something good.
<ikonia> faLUCE: it is the truth though
<ikonia> faLUCE: if you are sure there is something good, why are you asking
<ikonia> faLUCE: if you are sure it exists, go and find it
<faLUCE> because I can't find it
<ikonia> rather than accepting that the product range is poor in general, as I'v suggested, I used a ton of tools and always go back to the industry backed tools which are unavailable on linux
<ikonia> faLUCE: also, please don't cross post the same question in multiple ubuntu channels, it's cross-posting spam and not useful
<artz> hi.. how to determine problem on local network fileserver? it cancels  sftp connections on bigger load - over 1000 files....
<jasonmsp> hey all.  How can I change the display settings to default in unity from a recovery terminal?  I was changeing the display and I lost the ability to interface.
<jasonmsp> I can't see anything as the screen is all garbaled.
<artz> just cancels, and every program that is connected to fileserver crashes.... i have tried many computers to connect... so it must be server fault... but cannot find any log :S
<cwainey> I'm having a small problem with streaming HD flash videos... I'm using Oneric with several browsers, all of which have the same problem... the HD videos are choppy. Any advice?
<ensi> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS, why am i getting "403 forbidden" when trying to install packages
<ensi> such as mesa-utils
<ensi> i have apt-get updated and apt-get --fix-missing to no end
<ensi> still b0rked
<MonkeyDust> ensi  sudo apt-get upadate, first
<MonkeyDust> ensi  sudo apt-get update, first
<mosdef100200> Hi there I have got ubuntu 10.10 running as wubi install can i install ubuntu 11.10 wubi beside the other ubutu on startup?
<ensi> MonkeyDust: like i said i have done that already
<ikonia> ensi: 403 is coming from the repo you are using, validate that repo is running
<ensi> ikonia: how?
<shipper_> hello, is someone here who knows somthing about mwlib and renderserver?? i need help T_T
<ikonia> ensi: well you can see the url apt is trying to use, validate that
<ensi> ikonia: well it reponds to ping
<ensi> but i guess its not working otherwise
<ikonia> ensi: ping is not a web response
<ikonia> ensi: check it's running the repo over http
<ikonia> ensi: that is how apt gets the info, it downloads it from a web server
<ensi> well i can see that
<ensi> but if its printing the http response already.
<ensi> ok
<ikonia> ensi: if you can see that why are you making silly reponses like "it responds to ping"
<encrypt> hi folks, running an upgrade and there's  a problem with the gnome-icon-theme package. it has unment dependencies and apt-get -f install does not resolve them. ??
<ikonia> ensi: help your self as you clearly know everything already, despite asking basic questions
<ensi> ok it ives me 403 in browser as well
<ikonia> encrypt: do you have any 3rd party repositories or PPAs on your system
<wylde> http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E403.html
<encrypt> i've already unchecked them
<ikonia> encrypt: have you installed things from them though ?
<encrypt> probably one or two packages for the faenza icons
<cwainey> Anyone know of any way to improve the playing of flash videos?
<ikonia> encrypt: I suspect that will be the problem then, the PPA's will have downloaded packages which will be causing the conflict with the ubuntu packages
<bennyp> INSTALL ISSUE: 11.10 i386 CD, graphical installer. ethernet is working (verified in firefox) but installer shows a grey "X" next to "internet connection is enabled". At next step, installer goes straight to partition table (windows is installed), but no table is presented, and options to create new table are greyed out.
<ikonia> encrypt: it's quite a common thing for PPA's
<ensi> ikonia: yeah i'll just do that
<jazzkovsky> I'm trying to use wget to download a file from an ftp server. How do I apply the login data? Googled and couldn't find this ...
<encrypt> all third party repos are disabled, only official repositories from canonical, universe and so on since upgrading to 12.04
<dwatkins> jazzkovsky: the wget manpage has details on this, type "man wget" to open it or it's available online at various places also
<ikonia> encrypt: yes, but disabling AFTER you've installed things is too late, as the packages that cause the conflict are already installed on your systme
<encrypt> problem is that i cannot run any upgrade
<jazzkovsky> dwatkins: thx
<encrypt> so should i remove those faenza icons...
<ikonia> encrypt: no, as I've said, it's quite common with PPA's to create conflicts, as a lot / most PPA's ae not maintained
<jasonmsp> wheres the best play to share a screenshot here to show the issues I'm having with my display?
<encrypt> or maybe purge all non-official repos  and re-run the upgrade??
<fixxxermet> Hey guys.  I'm looking for a plugin of sorts for gnome that would, when I open new terminals, open them not on top of each other, but evenly across my desktop.
<jasonmsp> The display needs to be reset as I can't interface with anything.
<fixxxermet> I'm using 10.04.3
<Mahmoud> hi -- i have disk encryption, and following an improper shutdown (forced) while hybernating, i booted up my laptop again but my ~/Documents is just empty (ls shows no files!) -- hints?
<venon> exist 64 and 32 bit procesor ? :D
<MonkeyDust> venon  is that a question?
<ikonia> encrypt: you can try but I doubt that will resolve the issue
<venon> MonkeyDust yes
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I could really use the help.  My desktop/work computer is an oversized paperweight right now until I can determine how to reload the default display option, or clear it otherwise.
<bennyp> The 11.10 graphical installer does not recognize my (working) ethernet connection or my (working) windows partition. any advice on how to proceed?
<encrypt> since it is an icon-theme package, guess will have to do with other icon packages, probably the faenza icons? ive read one or two bad things about those
<venon> MonkeyDust you know ?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<ryannathans> fuuuu
<ganesh_ariveguru> hi....can anyone tell about zodb blobs...?
<kosaidpo> is there any app other than chntpsw that i can use to make new account in win ??
<venon> is 64 and 32 bit procesor or its only os ...
<venon> ?
<kosaidpo> cus chntpsw clear only psw so my problem is the account that i wanna use it doesnt exist anymore in the list so i need to create new one
<ryannathans> amd ccc fails to change display settings. I want all three displays be be on same desktop (total res about ~6000x1080)
<wylde> venon: to use 64 bit OS you must have at minimum a dual core processor
<encrypt> this is the output from apt:The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<encrypt> gnome-icon-theme-full: Depends: gnome-icon-theme (= 3.3.91-0ubuntu1) but 3.2.1.2-1ubuntu2 is installed gnome-icon-theme-symbolic:
<ryannathans> wylde: I disagree
<ikonia> encrypt: that doesn't change what I said earlier
<ryannathans> wylde: my intel atom netbook has 1 core. 64bit.
<dwatkins> venon: there are both 32 and 64 bit CPUs, you can install 32 or 64-bit operating systems on a 64-bit processor, but only 32-bit OS on a 32-bit CPU
<venon> wylde I asked if that is 64 and 32 bit processor
<Hamed> hi every body i have laptop dell inspiron 6400. wifi working but eth0 not working
<Hamed> ?
<dwatkins> venon: dual core CPUs are 64-bit
<Guest35381> hello
<soreau> Hamed: What makes you think it isn't working?
<wylde> ryannathans: true enough, regardless you have to have specific hardware to use 64 Bit
<venon> and core 2 duo ? :D
<crashanddie> venon, core 2 duo is 64-bit.
<encrypt> so a single package is forcing me to do what, reinstall the OS????
<crashanddie> venon, core duo isn't.
<venon> but can i install 32 bit os ?  or only 64  ?
<ikonia> encrypt: no, you can manually fix the dependency if you can
<crashanddie> you can install both, venon.
<dwatkins> venon: core2duo is a dual core cpu
<ikonia> encrypt: on paper though it "could" force you down that route
<encrypt> how, apt-get -f install does not do a thing
<venon> crashanddie ok ... but when i have only 32 bit cpu  just 32 bit os  ?
<crashanddie> venon, yes.
<ikonia> encrypt: that's the issue, you'll have to manually work through the package dependencies and manage the packages rather than typing blindly apt-get -f install
<venon> crashanddie thanks :)
<ikonia> encrypt: depending on how the depencies are linked it may be easier/more realistic to re-install, it may not, you'd need to work it through
<hamed_> i have wifi working but eth0 wired cable not why ?
<wylde> ryannathans: so that netbook uses an atom processor yes?
<ryannathans> yes
<cwainey> I'm having a small problem with streaming HD flash videos... I'm using Oneric with several browsers and official flash plugins. I have an 8600gt with proprietary drivers and I can play any other HD videos just fine, so it's a flash problem.  all of which have the same problem... the HD videos are choppy. Any advice?
<wylde> ryannathans: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/atom/atom-processor.html <--- 2 cores
<encrypt> so all the dependencies are to be reinstalled, thats a first step
<ryannathans> wylde: 2 threads. 1 core.
<ikonia> encrypt: no, as that would just re-install what you have
<cwainey> ^^^
<crashanddie> cwainey, flash under linux probably isn't able to use hardware accerelation
<crashanddie> acceleration*
<cwainey> I have run them without problem in the past.
<encrypt> re-install all packages related to gnome-icon-theme
<cwainey> The official flash plugin for linux has the same capabilities as the windows one.
<ryannathans> wylde: enjoy, http://ark.intel.com/products/42503/Intel-Atom-Processor-N450-%28512K-Cache-1_66-GHz%29
<ikonia> encrypt: no, as that won't remove / resolve the other dependencies
<encrypt> so pls what should i re-install??
<wylde> ryannathans:  fair enough :)
<wylde> top
<wylde> bah wrong window
<hamed_> i have wifi working but eth0 wired cable not why ?
<ikonia> encrypt: it's not as simple as "re-install packages" as I said you need to follow/work through the dependencies, and remove/install/reinstall what's needed to resolve the dependencies
<cwainey> encrypt, you need to manually resolve the dependencies of the program you want to install/run
<cog> My package installer stalled all night for a handful of packages, & I want synaptic & the classic window switcher.  Thanks :)
<yt372> I'm trying out 12.04 - can someone tell me how I change the theme?
<Pici> yt372 : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<encrypt> that's a hard path for a 3-month-ubuntu-user. even if i choose not to install that specific package the same issue happens again
<yt372> Pici: Ok, how do I change the theme in 11.10?
<Pici> yt372: If you're running 12.04 please ask in #ubuntu+1.
<yt372> ffs
<ikonia> there is no need for that lagnuage
<cog> FrendliFylSystm
<encrypt> hey guys, synaptics has a 'fix broken packages' function!!
<ikonia> encrypt: yes
<cwainey> Encrypt: yes
<will> hey guys. does anyone have experience with soundcards and ubuntu? i'm considering buying a no name brand or a creative labs soundblaster, but i'm trying to figure out which is more likely to work
<cwainey> Linux tends to have very good soundcard support... you might have to fiddle around a bit to get it to work.
<cwainey> will, I have yet to find a SB card that doesn't work.
<encrypt> so synaptic is my saviour... should've started right there from the beginning
<bennyp> is there a short FAQ for windows -> 11.10 migrants?
<will> cwainey: i've got an x-fi that works, though the one i'm considering now (for another PC) is a cheapo one that doesn't seem to have many success stories with ubuntu online
<will> but i'll take your recommendation in mind! i hope it'll be fine
<geirha> bennyp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<bennyp> geirha: thanks a mint!
<hamed_>  i have wifi working but eth0 wired cable not. why ?
<cwainey> will, I have an audigySE in mine, and the only problem I had with it was that I had to disable the digital output with alsamixer to get the analog working
<bmonkj> hamed_, what does ifconfig give you?
<wingie> i have assigned ALT+1, ALT+2, ALT+3... for my workspaces .. why isn't it switching workspace when hitting the combinations?
<luana> ciaooo
<will> cwainey: that one isn't huuugely more expensive, so i think i'll get that. doesn't seem to have digital output in the picture though
<bennyp> geirha: all of that info is out of date and beyond the comprehension of my clients, unfortunately :/
<will> cwainey: my PC tower toppled over and the only thing that seems to have broken is the sound card... :(
<Sidewinder1> encrypt, Yes, I'm a big Synaptic fan. I've heard that the later versions won't install it by default, but that it will be available in the repos.
<cwainey> Will, it does, the output is shared through the analog
<encrypt> btw, following this topic, is the ubuntu-desktop package (or any other desktop package) fully functional on top of my native DE?
<cwainey> Will: hence why it need to be disabled
<encrypt> well, i guess it doesn't have the pretty pretty GUI to be shipped out of the box (synaptic i mean)
<will> cwainey: that would explain it! thanks :)_
<cwainey> Will: Also, I have the SE because I lost my onboard audio in a thunderstorm... just the audio, nothing else, so we're in the same boat :P
<wingie> how do i switch workspace with keyboard?
<geirha> wingie: ctrl+alt+arrow
<cwainey> ctrl+alt+arrow
<will> cwainey: haha, spooky. well i'm glad it worked out okay for you! now i just need to figure out whether to buy it from my local PC shop or screw them over and get it slightly cheaper online
<geirha> bennyp: Sorry, I don't know any others.
<wingie> geirha: thanks .. where can i find these key combinations for the enitre OS?
<cwainey> Will: :P that ones on you...
<Sidewinder1> encrypt, Synaptic was default in all of the versions that I have used, Gutsy, Hardy and now Lucid.
<cwainey> Wingie... google?
<bennyp> geirha: ok thanks though
<geirha> wingie: keyboard settings
<encrypt> sidewinder: things seem to have changed quite a lot since those versions, i guess
<hamed_> module eth0 not found how can i get it ?
<cog> how to restart ubuntu software center downloads that failed all night long
<bmonkj> wingie, if you use unity there was a background that you could put on your desktops with shortcuts
<Sidewinder1> encrypt, You can say that again, alas; but, I won't go there. ;-)
<wingie> bmonkj: im on unity but no such wallpaper
<hamed_> device not found - module not found . could any one help me
<bmonkj> wingie, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<oliveryty> hello
<hamed_> eth0 device not found - module not found . could any one help me
<encrypt> sidewinder: i just have the perspective of a new user, so can't say anything about previous versions, started with 11.10
<pip__> could someone point me to a non-pae mini iso that I can try the 12.04 beta1 from please  If that makes sense..
<oliveryty> who is using ubuntu 12.04
<encrypt> only what people say in forums, seems that this linux thing (different DE and a miriad of OS) is diversifying to a point of do-it-yourself in computing
<XLV> encrypt, yeah.. free will is a bitch
<oliveryty> hey guys are you trying ubuntu 12.04?
<XLV> oliveryty, topic.. ubuntu+1 specifically
<cog> IM TRYYYYYYYYING TO USE THE PHOOOOOOOOONE
<wingie> thx for the help all
<waxstone> !precise
<ikonia> cog: please stop being silly
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<denatk> ciao
<denatk> !list
<ubottu> denatk: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<encrypt> xlv yeah, but so much freedom leaves you with doing the same things on different OS, which is pointless, so better stick with one and keep on riding i gues
<MechanisM> hello anyone knows new ppa for chromium? seems like this one https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa I used before is not updated long time.
<XLV> encrypt, its not different OS, its all linux, and even same apps.. at worse you might have different location on config files
<encrypt> that's right, different flavours is more accurate
<compdoc> cant wait to try  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<MechanisM> compdoc nothing special here. I'm on 12.04 a few months
<compdoc> MechanisM, but its not finished yet
<encrypt> 6 month release is pretty hectic, after starting to discover the previous version you have another one on alpha or beta!
<pip__> #lubuntu
<MechanisM> compdoc I don't expect lot of changes. HUD is here, new login screen is here. and still nothing special yet.
<pip__> oops,sorry
<encrypt> synaptic is my friend, definitely :)
<cwainey> I'm having a small problem with streaming HD flash videos... I'm using Oneric with several browsers and official flash plugins. I have an 8600gt with proprietary drivers and I can play any other HD videos just fine, so it's a flash problem.  all of which have the same problem... the HD videos are choppy. Any advice?
<MechanisM> such a shame faenza don't offer icons for 12.04 system-settings icons.
<godofwar> anyone know how to hibernate with ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3???
<XLV> cwainey, hardware acceleration setting is selected in flash settings? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872979
<Sidewinder1> !lts > encrypt
<ubottu> encrypt, please see my private message
<student> Siema
<student1> siema
<wingie> is it possible to virtualize Windows and Mac OS X legally from Ubuntu?
<jpds> wingie: Yes.
<MechanisM> cwainey yep it's flash problem. I'm playing a flash browser based 3d game and sometimes pc even switching off suddenly.
<student1> hello
<XLV> wingie, windows, yes, osx, no
<student> We are from Poland ;-)
<student1>  xD
<crackerjackz> MechanisM, what version of flash are you using and what web browser are you using?
<XLV> student, sol
<wingie> what's the best solution for it?
<yt372> cwainey: Flash on Linux can be quite slow... The Linux/Mac versions are a lot more optimized
<jpds> !best | wingie, but probably VirtualBox
<ubottu> wingie, but probably VirtualBox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yt372> cwainey: Oops, meant Windows
<crackerjackz> cwainey, what version of flash are you running and what web browser?
<student> Siema Bogdan
<MechanisM> crackerjackz browser is chromium 18+ and flash is 11.1+
<cwainey> Running flash 11 on firefox, and running official google chrome, the latest version, with whatever come preinatalled.
<MechanisM> crackerjackz flash 3d game causing high temperature.
<acer> hello everyone
<cwainey> Chrome keeps it's flash up to date by itself.
<MechanisM> cwainey chrome != chromium
<cwainey> Thought they were separate builds?
<encrypt> all this hassle of upgrading to have a lts version, three years ahead of relax and joy
<crackerjackz> MechanisM, try opera with flash 10.3, i use a lot of video chat sites and facebook apps which often times use flash but i can not get those sites working with the newest version of flash.
<oliveryty> 12.04 is in beta1 now
<oliveryty> I have installed it
<crackerjackz> i have also noticed that opera is a little less buggier than firefox and chrome when it comes to flash
<Sidewinder1> encrypt, And I hear that Precise will be 5 years for desktop. :-)
<XLV> encrypt, beware what you wish.. if use use lts and want the latest and greatest capability of some newer package
<yt372> crackerjackz: It shouldn't make a difference... The Flash plugin used by Opera/Firefox will be identical
<MechanisM> crackerjackz no I don't like blind to read code opera and I need flash 11.1+ to support nice 3d accelerated by video card
<crackerjackz> yt372, you're right they do share the flash plugin but stickam.com works for me on opera.. and on firefox it doesn't
<hypershock> crackerjackz: have you tried gnash?
<Sidewinder1> encrypt, This site tells alot about ubuntu, it's history and sorta' where it's going: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<MechanisM> crackerjackz look at this http://alternativaplatform.com/en/showcase/ your flash 10 even can't handle it.
<crackerjackz> hypershock, in the past i have...
<yt372> hypershock: Are you seriously suggesting gnash as more reliable than the properitary Flash? That's a joke...
<hypershock> crackerjackz: have you tried it lately to see if it solvers your problem?
<crackerjackz> hypershock, yes
<MechanisM> hypershock gnash can't deal with serious flash
<crackerjackz> MechanisM, well how come a lot of websites i use will not render when i'm using the latest flash plug in?
<hypershock> yt372: yes, i am actually. I use chrome all the time, but when I use firefox to test my website, often times it would complain despite the lastest adobe flash plugin being installed, but I just recently installed gnash again and it stopped complaining. however, i do have both installed.
<XLV> hypershock, nice stew there
<yt372> hypershock: That sounds more like a problem with your configuration than anything to do with gnash/adobe's plugins
<hypershock> yt372: i don't have a problem, i like my stew. :)
<crackerjackz> hypershock, i can help you with your website
<encrypt> sidewinder, thanks for the info, will have a look for proper moves on my future OS's quests, actually i have some space reserved for a new baby in my drive..
<crackerjackz> i am very familiar with xhtml, css, php, and mysql
<cwainey> So, I tried opera and my frame rate doubled! I went from 2ps to 4 fps.
<hypershock> crackerjackz: really, like how? the flash elements are from my affiliate: amazon, so i have no control over why gnash was needed ff to make it work. however, like I said i prefer chrome for browsing.
<TeodorM> hi! i haveubuntu 11.10... and it worked fine untill 5 minutes ago, when it started to not playing videos or having problems in playing video on the internet. for exeple.. on youtube.. the player it is tinyer, in vplay.ro the video does not start...
<MechanisM> so anyone know ppa for latest chromium? ex daily-builds? I know and currently using https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa, but their "daily build" ended in january
<crackerjackz> hypershock, so your website is all in mxml?
<crackerjackz> mxml code
<MechanisM> crackerjackz mxml is flex
<crackerjackz> MechanisM, which is for flash right?
<MechanisM> yep correct
<MechanisM> I'm ex flex dev
<crackerjackz> i learned a little bit about flex played around with it for a couple days never really got too deep into it though i had too many other projects going on at the time MechanisM
<XLV> cwainey, read the link i posted
<encrypt> At last update-manager finished its task!! thanks ikonia but thanks to synaptic!
<MechanisM> crackerjackz since html5 and css3 is out I'm ended up with flash/flex dev. and switched to python/django/nodejs + html5/jquery/css3
<student> Booogdan ;-)
<student> odezwij sie
<crackerjackz> MechanisM, do you think html5 will ever replace flash?
<TeodorM> hi! i haveubuntu 11.10... and it worked fine untill 5 minutes ago, when it started to not playing videos or having problems in playing video on the internet. for exeple.. on youtube.. the player it is tinyer, in vplay.ro the video does not start...  what to do?
<crackerjackz> TeodorM, sounds like a problem with flash to me
<MechanisM> crackerjackz nope. flash still have some features html5 never will reach, but a lot of platforms going to finish support flash.
<TeodorM> so.. reinstall flash?
<MechanisM> TeodorM yep reinstall flash plugin
<MechanisM> and restart browser
<hamed_> hamed
<cwainey> XLV Checkbox says hardware acceleration enabled, but video info says it's not being used.......
<hamed_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871515/
<hamed_> <hamed_> i have wifi working but eth0 wired cable not why ?
<crackerjackz> TeodorM, also try different web browsers
<XLV> cwainey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=3c2fbf3b96601ab322edc18a79f4b950&p=11428681&postcount=5
<sipior> hamed_: it would be useful to know the card, and also how you tried to configure it.
<MechanisM> so noone using chromium and noone know ppa for current dev builds?
<yt372> I wouldn't advise using chrome/chromium, unless you like belonging to a botnet
<cwainey> xlv.. ohhh. that post :P
<MechanisM> yt372 I wanted advice for ppa
<hamed_> at first i have aproblem in wifi    then i run     sudo modprob b43 then wifi worked but auto eth0 disappeared
<johnm> MechanisM: don't feed the troll ;)
<XLV> MechanisM, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa that one has a build from jan 12
<johnm> MechanisM: tbh, I ended up uding the official chrome beta channels over the chromium-dailies, but if you prefer chromium specifically then the chromium-daily team have a ppa
<teknosuper> tes
<_Marcus> !ot | yt372 (it's not a botnet btw)
<ubottu> yt372 (it's not a botnet btw): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MechanisM> XLV yep I'm using it now. and they no longer maintain. current verion is 18 and stopped updating from this ppa
<teknosuper> where do you come from?
<cypher-neo> johnm, I found the Chromium dailies to be slightly unstable, so I'm using the beta PPA as well.
<MechanisM> johnm gimme chrom dev channel pp pls
<johnm> cypher-neo: exactly the same treason I stopped
<yt372> _Marcus: Chrome/Chromium exists within Ubuntu, so it was on-topic
<teknosuper> is this live chat??
<johnm> MechanisM: http://www.google.com/landing/chrome/beta/
<Pici> teknosuper: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.  If you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<hamed_> and i add lp b43 in etc/modules
<_Marcus> This is the Ubuntu support channel, yt372. Not the Ubuntu Software Discussion channel. If you want to talk about that, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnm> yt372: suggesting a webdev not use one of the most popular browsers on the web through unfounded claims of its insecurities is off topic.
<cypher-neo> teknosuper, No, it's actually delayed by a few nanoseconds so what we type can be input into the system.
<_Marcus> johnm: I wouldn't recommend it for that anyway. Chrome has low HTML5 support.
<johnm> _Marcus: but its still very popular and therefore something any webdev presumably needs to test with regardless :)
<_Marcus> johnm: Yeah
<Edifier> #/ubuntu-offtopic
<cypher-neo> Can someone tell me what this error message means? I keep getting this message when I update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/871524/
<roasted> If I want to make changes to my mouse config file to operate differently, what file am I to change?
<yt372> You don't have to use Chrome to test support for it, any other browser using Webkit would do
<XLV> cypher-neo, http://www.garyshood.com/unknownmedia/
<XLV> cypher-neo, for future reference, google the error message, first link
<arsh_> hey,....  does the command  : sed -i.bak '/line of text/d' *     makes changes to the current dir or the home dir
<cypher-neo> XLV, So that error really isn't important.
<_Marcus> yt372: Chrome has changed from webkit. They still use it as a base, but it's different.
<XLV> cypher-neo, no, it just complains for some unknown or not set up correctly mime types
<cypher-neo> XLV, I don't feel compelled to edit it away. I just wanted to make sure that it was updating okay.
<cwainey> XLV- worked. thanks.
<cypher-neo> XLV, Winamp... hahaha!
<Todd> ls- l
<Todd> wrong window and a typo.. sorry
<XLV> cypher-neo, blasphemy
<cypher-neo> XLV, I was wondering why it was complaining about winamp when I was updating chromium.
<XLV> cypher-neo, just another mime type, it parses that whole kde.xml and complains about any not setup correctly mime type it finds in there
<hamed_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871515/   why my wired net not working but wifi working
<cwainey> now.... idk if I have any hope at all, but does anybody know of a way to access the itunes store in linux? does itunes work in wine?
<yt372> cwainey: Older versions do I believe
<penunjang> 8-)
<roasted> If I want to make changes to my mouse config file to operate differently, what file am I to change?
<pestilence> has anybody else experienced this problem:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/89606/gnome-terminal-doesnt-refresh
<pestilence> it is incredibly frustrating.
<satyanash> roasted, I think you want your mouse to operate differently, and not your mouse configuration file.
<roasted> satyanash: well I'm working with Ubuntu on a Macbook, where touchpads act.. well... terrible. I found on Google someone suggested to type in terminal 2 commands, synclient fingerlow and synclient fingerhigh. Once I did that, the touchpad works GREAT, but this isn't permanent unless I add these entries to the mouse config file or whatever... I'm just not sure what that is.
<theadmin> pestilence: Have you tried other terminal emulators? xfce4-terminal is similar to gnome-terminal, for instance.
<satyanash> roasted, you could put them in scripts, and make them autorun whenever you login.
<pestilence> theadmin: I have tried rxvt and mrxvt.  they both have the problem, although it is less severe.
<mneptok> !info terminator | pestilence
<ubottu> pestilence: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (oneiric), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<roasted> satyanash: I could do that, however I'm curious if I could just edit the mouse file and be done with it...
<XLV> roasted, then edit it
<theadmin> pestilence: Hm, does it persist in non-Unity desktops?
<satyanash> roasted, somebody else might know it then.
<mneptok> pestilence: did you read the forums post where people said that using a different nVidia driver solved the issue?
<pestilence> mneptok: not sure what that has to do with my problem.
<roasted> XLV: okay, and again I'm asking - which file....
<mneptok> pestilence: try another terminal emulator
<roasted> XLV: the documentation didn't say which file, it just said edit the synaptics file or whatever to make it permanent.
<mneptok> pestilence: and temrinator is a good one
<theadmin> roasted: Put the commands in a script and add the script to startup apps, that's all
<pestilence> mneptok: it is based on gnome-terminal...how is that a different emulator?
<roasted> theadmin: did it ever occur I'm trying to learn this out of sake of curiosity as well? Which... file... would... need... to... be... edited...
<pestilence> mneptok: yes, I have updated the nvidia driver.  I did not try using the ultra old one that was recommended in the forum
<theadmin> roasted: There likely is none?
<roasted> theadmin: there is.
<roasted> positive of it.
<pestilence> theadmin: i have not tried it in non-Unity desktops.  I only have unity installed.
<roasted> I just forget which one.
<theadmin> roasted: Or maybe xorg.conf, but I'm not sure
<roasted> I thought this would be an easy question in here?
<pestilence> theadmin: i am going to try logging into the 2D desktop to see if that changes anything.
<mneptok> pestilence: well, that forum post specifically says that a particular incarnation of the nVidia proprietary drivers are responsible for the issue.
<hamed_> \<hamed_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871515/   why my wired net not working but wifi working
<pestilence> mneptok: that forum post is 3.5 years old.  you really think I should try installing a driver that was old when that post was made?
<R5A> bonjour nous sommes
<mneptok> pestilence: i think you should try the "nouveau" FLOSS driver.
<mneptok> R5A: Anglais seulement en cette canal, STP.
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: guake is dead handy if you use terminal a lot
<satyanash> guake ?
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: i have not tried guake
<roasted> So, anyway, still trying to figure out which file I am to edit to adjust the behavior of my mouse. Where would it be?
<pestilence> it does seem that logging into the 2D desktop (sans compiz) has eliminated the problem.  I really like some of the compiz effects though.
<pestilence> e.g. the keyboard shortcuts like ctrl+alt+numpad left
<encrypt> quit
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: its great, hides and shows with F12 by default.You can kick off a long running command and then hide the terminal and get on with stuff, then show it again to see how things is going :)
<satyanash> WOW! GUAKE is _Awesome_.
<satyanash> Just checked out its screenshots.
<pestilence> mneptok: is the nouveau driver useable?
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: very (yakuake is the KDE equiv)
<satyanash> it can act as a replacement for dmenu, synapse, etc..
<satyanash> with the features of a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: tilda is a lighter version, good for Lubuntu /Xubuntu
<satyanash> wow.
<mneptok> pestilence: i don't use it (i have ATI) but AFAIK it is very usable, just no 3D.
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: should be default imho
<pestilence> "just no 3D" means no compiz, correct?
<mneptok> pestilence: correct
<pestilence> which would totally defeat the purpose :)
<XLV> roasted, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Synclient
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<satyanash> Why didn't I see this before!
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: what GPU do you use?
<roasted> XLV: THANK YOU!
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: every day is a school day
<semixx> how i can upagrade my xubuntu 9.10 on 10.04
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<roasted> XLV: drat, this must be old. doesn't exist.
<roasted> XLV: oh, I see why. It's Arch. :/
<XLV> roasted, maybe you need to create it
<MonkeyDust> semixx  best is to fresh install
<XLV> roasted, its the same in ubuntu
<roasted> XLV: I'm not sure I do. I thought I remember seeing it.
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: which driver are you using? nvidia-settings will tell ou
<roasted> XLV: evidently not. xorg.conf.d doesn't exist in X11.
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: 295.20
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: how did you install it?
<mi3> Hello!
<semixx> monkeyDust:i have no cd
<cwainey> Semixx Go to ubuntu.com and download the the 10.04 release. then burn to cd
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: myself.  the driver is installed correctly, that much I can assure you. And installing the official "restricted" drivers yields the exact same result.
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: I believe the 295 is beta
<mstenta> Hey all… just found out my Ubuntu-based VPS has been compromised… I'm not a sysadmin expert… any advice?
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: that may be, but this bug seems to be in *all* nvidia drivers and/or compiz
<semixx> but i want upagrade on xubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: report a bug then
<MonkeyDust> semixx  repeat from ubottu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_Marcus> mstenta: Compromised how?
<XLV> roasted, http://askubuntu.com/questions/80488/sluggish-unresponsive-trackpad-on-pre-unibody-macbook-pro .. read that
<mstenta> I noticed that SSHd wasn't working… so I went in through Webmind, and found a bunch of python scripts running these: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3624521/svcrack-py-and-svwar-py
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: because I tried both of the versions offered by the restricted driver installer first
<mi3> I installed ubuntu about a month ago, and at that time I had changed the permissions of dmidecode executable so that it would work with conky correctly, now I cant remember what permissions i had given, I also have no idea where that executable is located, can someone freshen me up?
<cwainey> pestilence, for the record, how did you get the 295.20 driver to install? the download wouldn't work for me
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: i can do that. I am guessing that the people there are going to point out the same thing that you just pointed out and force me to remove the beta driver.
<_Marcus> mstenta: First, delete the files(if they aren't yours of course)
<Twinkletoes> mi3: /usr/sbin/dmidecode?
<pestilence> cwainey: i got it from the nvidia website.  it is not recommended unless you are very comfortable with working without X
<drumusician> why is wunderlist not working?
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: worth a shot, you can get the stable 290 driver from the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable0
<mneptok> pestilence: beta quality closed source software tends to meet with cool receptions on FLOSS bugtrackers.
<mstenta> _Marcus: ok… i shut down the server temporarily, until i could figure out the right steps to take. i know what user they are running under… should i try to ban ssh access for that user somehow?
<jrib> mstenta: you should reinstall imo
<pestilence> mneptok: fair enough, but until we get some compromise on the nvidia driver that's the world we live in.
<semixx> monkeyDust:tnx
<_Marcus> mstenta: First, find the IP they are connecting with
<_Marcus> mstenta: Write that down so you can keep track of it.
<mi3> Twinkletoes I got the executable but I cant recollect how I changed the permissions from the terminal
<cypher-neo> Can anyone help me with a cron / gnome-scheduler question?
<cwainey> pestilence, well, i tried to download the file, and the archive always dl'd as corrupt.... i got the 275.something release from the site, and it installed fine.
<mstenta> _Marcus: how do I find that?
<Twinkletoes> mi3: Do you want to know HOW to change the permissions?
<MonkeyDust> semixx  this is a direct howto link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Karmic
<drumusician> does anyone have succes getting wunderlist working on 12.04?
<mneptok> pestilence: quite right. but until things change, keep your body armor on. ;)
<mi3> yeah a little Twinkletoes
<MonkeyDust> drumusician  #ubuntu+1
<cwainey> pestilence,  I really have no problem working without X, I just couldn't get it to download. in any browser
<Twinkletoes> mi3: chmod 755 /usr/sbin/dmidecode
<Twinkletoes> mi3: That will set you back to the defaults
<_Marcus> mstenta: I don't know about that. I'll find out in just a second
<pestilence> cwainey: dunno. i could send it to you.
<mstenta> _Marcus: thanks!
<cwainey> pestilence, that would be much appreciated :P
<Twinkletoes> mi3: It should also be owned/group-owned by  root/root
<_Marcus> mstenta: There is the command "last". You have to log into that account over SSH though
<cypher-neo> I am trying to add a scheduled task to cron. Didn't think it would be this difficult. I am trying to have cron execute TWO commands in order every 6 hours.
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: do you have a desktop UI?
<cypher-neo> When I test the configuration though, it only executes the first command. It doesn't execute the second
<_Marcus> mstenta: So just log into the account over SSH, and type "last". There will be a list of who connected from where the past I dont know times
<_Marcus> mstenta: Enough to help you
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, GNOME-Shell
<pestilence> cwainey: give me a few minutes.
<cwainey> pestilence,  thanks much
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, And I was using gnome-schedule as a frontend to cron
<mstenta> _Marcus: ok… once i know that, is there a way to ban everyone from logging in temporarily? so i can download logs before they can possibly be deleted?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> I'm on ubuntu 11.10 and I just upgraded my video card.  I removed the old drivers and activated the new video ATI driver.  Now most boots are a blank screen or jsut a blinking cursor
<_Marcus> mstenta: Are you using ufw for your firewall?
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: good enough, there is gnome-schedule you can use to schedule tasks. If the command needs croning as root run it with gksudo
<pestilence> it just drives me nuts when basic functionality is broken when i install a new system.  how can people put up with a terminal that doesn't refresh properly?  i don't get it.
<_Marcus> mstenta: Wait. Are you at the machine physically?
<mstenta> _Marcus: yea, pretty sure
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, I already got the root command to run. The problem I'm having is...
<mi3> Twinkletoes, I am looking at the dmidecode properties, the Owner is root and has read and write selected, Group is read only, Others is also read only and the executable option is selected, which command i might have used?
<mstenta> _Marcus: no, it's a Rackspace VPS
<L3top_> can someone explain how "use best server" works, and how I might replicate this behavior?
<_Marcus> mstenta: They you wont be able to log in if you block all connections.
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, I want it to run this command every six hours: "sudo apt-get update && source ~/.bashrc"
<ActionParsnip> L3top_: i believe it's ping or maybe a small download from each
<mstenta> _Marcus: right, so maybe just start by blocking the user that seems to be compromised?
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, It runs the first command perfectly! The second does not run. The window closes before it runs.
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: I'd put that in a scipt, then cron the script
<Twinkletoes> mi3: I dunno what command you might have used, but if you want to reset the perms back to default, use my chmod command previously
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: why do you need to run the source command?
<_Marcus> mstenta: Yeah. In the OpenSSH file you should have "DenyUsers replaceThisNameWithUser"
<_Marcus> You need to put that in there
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, I have a few peculiar bash scripts that are very useful. And to execute them all, I source it and they all run.
<_Marcus> mstenta: That is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<XLV> mstenta, i'd backup and reinstall
<XLV> mstenta, you cant trust that install anymore
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, So make a .sh file out of the commands and schedule that file to run?
<L3top_> ActionParsnip: does it use mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xxx and then ping from there?
<_Marcus> mstenta: Oh. XLV is correct.
<mstenta> _Marcus: ok… i originally got tipped off to this because the ssh server was down, though… and Webmin said /etc/ssh/sshd_config was misisng
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: the file extension means very little in Linux
<mstenta> XLV: thanks, yea, I'm planning on nuking it once I get my stuff off
<_Marcus> mstenta: Uh oh O.o
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: a script is a text file with the top line:  #!/bin/bash   which is executable
<L3top_> cypher-neo: just make sure you chmod +x nameofscript
<scotty^> help
<_Marcus> mstenta: You shuold back up important things, like if you run a httpd server, back up all of that
<_Marcus> mstenta: And webmin too
<_Marcus> mstenta: I think Webmin has a tool to do that.
<lamofgodrocksYEA> I upgraded my vid card to radeon hd6670 and now I get a blank screen.  Anyone seen this?
<ActionParsnip> L3top_: not sure, but i'd imagine that's what it would do. You could use wireshark to monitor your traffic to see
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: webmin isn't compatible with Ubuntu
<jrib> mstenta: you should also attempt to figure out how it was compromised, otherwise it will just happen again
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, Couldn't I just point it directly to my bashrc file and let it run it?
<kaushal> Hi
<ActionParsnip> mstenta: webmin isn't compatible with ubuntu
<kaushal> is there a way to capture the output of commands run on multiple servers using cssh ?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: What do you mean "isn't compatible"? It's not official, but it works still
<BoxyK> Does there anyone know about power manager? There's a warning in Ubuntu that the full-charge capacity of the battery has dropped. Does anyone know where to configure the threshold for this warning?
<mstenta> _Marcus and jrib: k, yea like I said before, I shut down the server, so nothings running right now… i'm just trying to figure out the best next steps when i turn it back on
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, It's executable afaik, and it's the script I want to have run.
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: We have an Ubuntu server here(11.10) and we installed webmin just fine on it, using a tutorial online
<mi3> Twinkletoes, I dont want to get back to defaults else how will I load it conky? here is the snapshot
<jrib> mstenta: I would allow ssh access only for your current ip
<L3top_> hmmmm... that means installing ubu... we use kubu for our base... so all of my machines are on kubu.
<mstenta> ActionParsnip: I had webmin running fine on it… it's Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: its not compatible which is why its not in the repos
<mi3> wait let it get uploaded
<Mech0z> When installing sabnzbdplus I want to use my filesystem\data as download location, but when I type Data/NZB it creates a folder in my Home folder
<dRealm> When I install Ubuntu (11.10) via LiveCD, is the kernel being installed built during installation or is it pre-compiled?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Well it works :/
<Twinkletoes> mi3: then what is it that you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> mstenta: it can break things, its why it was taken out of the repos
<cypher-neo> ActionParsnip, Never mind... Forget that last question
<ActionParsnip> !ebox | _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<mi3> I just want to know how to make that file read only
<cwainey> hey, how do you list running processes in the term?
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: It may break things, but we don't have a GUI, nor do we want one, and webmin is good because we can go to it online
<uictamale> cwainey - i prefer "ps -ef"
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: It may not be supported, but you do have you have to sometimes
<Twinkletoes> mi3: chmod ugo-w /usr/sbin/dmidecode
<mstenta> ActionParsnip: could it be the reason my server got hacked?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<ActionParsnip> mstenta: its an open listening port so will reduce security
<mi3> that will make it read only?
<Twinkletoes> mi3: Yes
<scotty^> owa down
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: I can only tell you what the official ubuntu documentation says, but what do they know, huh?
<mi3> will conky be able to access and run it?
<abhinavmehta> is there some app, which can store places like shops/restaurants etc, which I likely or would like to visit in future? this should be able to store there pic, contact info, gps-location etc…and above of all, should provide searching mechanism to those….so is there some any app for doing this..?
<_Marcus> ActionParnsip: :P
<Twinkletoes> mi3: You need to learn about permissions if you're going to play around with things like this
<ActionParsnip> cypher-neo: if you make the script and cron the script, it will run. The source command really isn't needed
<L3top_> mi3 should take Twinkletoes advice
<Mech0z> When installing sabnzbdplus I want to use my filesystem\data as download location, but when I type Data/NZB it creates a folder in my Home folder, how do I make it use the data folder I have on File System
<_Marcus> ActionParnsip: I know Ubuntu doesn't support Webmin, but I use it because we need it. Everyone here cant be bothered to learn how to use httpd on the command line.
<Twinkletoes> mi3: The fact that you're asking means you probably shouldn't be doing what you're doing. However, if you want to learn about permissions, you could start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions
<MechanisM> abhinavmehta I would suggest to use some website for this purpose.
<scotty^> :(
<BoxyK> Any expert on power manager here?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: if you do your skills will be transferable as you can administer commands using CLI
<Trevor69420> wat do u guys think is the best FTP server package i should use?
<Trevor69420> vsftpd?
<ActionParsnip> !poll | Trevor69420
<_Marcus> Tevor69420: Yes.
<ubottu> Trevor69420: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MechanisM> Trevor69420 yep I'm using it
<mi3> Twinkletoes your permissions command will make it look like this? http://imagebin.org/202211 bcos thats how my current permissions of the dmidecode file looks like[ i have not applied your command but have taken note of it]
<Twinkletoes> mi3: That file in it's default permissions (the ones I gave you earlier) is readable and executable by anybody anywhere on the system
<Twinkletoes> mi3: that image doesn't give me the permissions
<dRealm> When I install Ubuntu (11.10) via LiveCD,  does it ship with a prebuilt (binary) kernel or is the kernel built *during installation?
<theadmin> dRealm: Prebuilt
<makara> FileZilla
<theadmin> dRealm: Ubuntu is largely a binary distro, you almost never have to compile anything
<mi3> i wonder how I allowed conky to execute dmidecode Twinkletoes
<Twinkletoes> mi3: Because that's the default setting for that file
<ActionParsnip> dRealm: its prebuilt binary
<Twinkletoes> mi3: It's readable and executable by "other/world"
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: I've used command line all the time. I even removed it from Ubuntu just so I could have the Ubuntu Server feel without having Ubuntu Server. On the other hand, someone else here is used to Windows, and barely has to use the command line there. They didn't want to learn how to use the command line really well, because it would take too long.
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: And because we didn't want a GUI using up resources, we used Webmin, because we can access it on other machines.
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: think of it as an investment.
<mi3> anyhow I have taken note of both the commands and I will apply them when I need to re install conky and start dmidecode Twinkletoes[ 1st i should apply the sudo 755 command right?]
<XLV> _Marcus, and that other has to maintain the server?
<_Marcus> XLV: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: webmin isn't compatible. Zentyal is compatible and in the repos.
<_Marcus> XLV: But they don't work with httpd on command line
<_Marcus> !zentyal > _Marcus
<ubottu> _Marcus, please see my private message
<Twinkletoes> mi3: To change file permissions, use the 'chmod' command.
<dRealm> theadmin, and this includes most of the .deb packages (being precompiled) right?  If I am not mistaken, all it does it downloads/fetches the dependencies and copies them to the right locations
<lamofgodrocksYEA> How do I get a terminal if I boot to a blank screen?  Is there a key combo I need?
<theadmin> dRealm: Correct, .deb packages are binary as well.
<mi3> thanks Twinkletoes appreciated your help!
<theadmin> !text | lamofgodrocksYEA
<ubottu> lamofgodrocksYEA: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Twinkletoes> mi3: 'sudo' just requests elevated privs when running that command, which you may/may not need
<waxstone> <lamofgodrocksYEA>try CTRL+ALT+f6
<Twinkletoes> mi3: you're welcome
<pestilence> how would you search for bugs about the dialog when you hit alt+f2?  what search terms would you use?
<jrib> pestilence: run-dialog
<mneptok> _Marcus: Webmin is a gigantic security silhouette.
<lamofgodrocksYEA> waxstone, can I get there from recovery mode?
<mi3> I installed lightdm on my ubuntu natty 11.04 and I switched to it but it does not show me the default background ,instead it shows me a blue background with no mouse and I have to operate everything by keyboard, any suggestions? I removed lightdm, but if I get some suggestions I might re install lightdm again.
<lamofgodrocksYEA> it only says read only options
<yt372> mi3: What flags did you use when compiling?
<MechanisM> you need panel to control server?
<MechanisM> mneptok^
<waxstone> ottu> lamofgodrocksYEA: i dont know but you can also try the method described by ubottu above
<MechanisM> mneptok try out http://ajenti.org
<mneptok> _Marcus: i would no sooner let someone with no CLI experience admin a Unix box than i would get on an airplane with a "pilot" that requires an autopilot to land the plane.
<ActionParsnip> lamofgodrocksYEA: what GPU do you use? Nice nick btw \m/
<XLV> mneptok, bad analogy
<mi3> yt372 I dont know how to compile I just added a repo and installed all the packages
<pestilence> jrib: that doesn't yield a useful search unfortunately.  tons of completely unrelated bugs
<mneptok> MechanisM: why would i want that exactly?
<jrib> pestilence: include the package responsible for it
<lamofgodrocksYEA> ActionParsnip, Thanks!  I've upgraded to radeon hd 6670.  Now my screen is blank
<mi3> I got the repo from the web yt372
<ActionParsnip> lamofgodrocksYEA: is this on the install CD or is it an installed OS?
<MechanisM> mneptok you talked about webmin so I thought you want admin panel
 * mneptok thinks MechanisM has gotten turned around a bit
<pestilence> jrib: what package is that?
<jrib> pestilence: I don't know
<pestilence> jrib: looks like somebody already filed it.  thank god.
<pestilence> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/842108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842108 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu Precise) "run command (alt+F2): results do not contain the exact match" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lamofgodrocksYEA> ActionParsnip, Its an existing insstall.
<ActionParsnip> lamofgodrocksYEA: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<pestilence> this is one of the more sinister bugs i've encountered.
<ActionParsnip> lamofgodrocksYEA: what release did you install?
<chad> ney
<mi3> Is it by default or a bug?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> ActionParsnip, it only booted once and I forget.  How do I get to nomodeset?
<spartan2276> How can I get my Webcam to show while using skype? I go to the Sesstings and my laptop webcam is not listed
<pestilence> mi3: was that directed at me?
<ActionParsnip> lamofgodrocksYEA: hold shift at boot and you can press E to (e)dit the kernel options. Remove:  quiet splash   and add: nomodeset
<mi3> no pestilence
<cwainey> I did a stupid. anyone know how I can reinstall plymouth?
<mi3> I installed lightdm on my ubuntu natty 11.04 and I switched to it but it does not show me the default background ,instead it shows me a blue background with no mouse and I have to operate everything by keyboard, any suggestions? I removed lightdm, but if I get some suggestions I might re install lightdm again.
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: does the webcam work in cheese?
<ikonia> mi3: you said that
<ActionParsnip> cwainey: sudo apt-get --reinstall install plymouth
<pestilence> even if you type in the full path to the executable, it *still* doesn't run it.  e.g. alt+f2 -> /usr/bin/empathy doesn't run /usr/bin/empathy!
<mi3> ikonia maybe someone might notice it the second time
<ikonia> mi3: people noticed it the first time - that's why they responded to you
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: I think I may have a bigger issue it just said if I would like to install these packages(cheese) without verification
<mi3> ikonia maybe i can freshen them up again
<nocsutud_> whats up fellas
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: so I guess the Key from the Ubuntu servers is messed up
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: you probably added a PPA and not the key
<ikonia> mi3: please don't just keep posting the same question/info wait around 15 minutes between posts, or it ends up with you just spamming the channel
<mneptok> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/3p3jrLSA
<TeodorM> Hi! I have trubble playing videos on internet... I've reinstall flash, but the problem is still there. What to do?
<mint> gtalk for linux?
<DJones> mint: pidgin does googletalk
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<MonkeyDust> TeodorM  try this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<mi3> Does ubuntu 11.04 only supports gdm ? Or will it support lightdm as well? I get a blue background at login after I have installed lightdm and switched to it. Is the blue background a bug? Also I dont see the mouse pointer . suggestions welcome.
<ActionParsnip> !info lightdm natty
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 236 kB
<mneptok> mi3: 5 minutes != 15 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> mi3: seems its available to Natty
<MonkeyDust> 5 != 15
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: do you want the output of this
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: was a key imported
<TeodorM> Hi! I have trubble playing videos on internet...one hour ago it was playing fine... I've reinstall flash, but the problem is still there. What to do?
<Mech0z> anyone know how to give write access to sabnzb ?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> ActionParsnip, Worked!  Tx! =)  Should I be using ATI FireGL or Video driver for ADM graphics accellorators?
<MonkeyDust> TeodorM  try this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: I guess not because I still get the same error msg when I do sudo apt-get update
<pestilence> is there a way to change compiz settings in oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> lamofgodrocksYEA: the additional driver app should offer what you need.
<mali> heya, where do I go to support *advice or get* for ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: just go for it dude, install the packages
<ActionParsnip> mali: here or #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  you need CCSM
<mi3> sorry for repeating ikonia really am
<ActionParsnip> mi3: lightdm seems its available to Natty
<cwainey> I try to boot into recovery console and my monitor gives me an out of range error. I know what package broke it, and I uninstalled that package, I need to know how to set the resolution back to default.
<mneptok> lamofgodrocksYEA: what video chipset? is this an APU?
<mali> if I have a patch for a package , and apply it in the deb package I guess I I have to remake the package, so prolly easier to give tio upstream... shouldn't ldap slappasswd lacking the "" for password be patche dby now. I see debian did it in January
<mali> and ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<theadmin> cwainey: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf # pretty much
<mi3> I know ActionParsnip but the login windows does not seem to be correct I get the blue screen and dont see any mouse pointer
<mi3> sorry *window
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: what is CCSM?
<bluefrog> mali bug report
<MonkeyDust> lamofgodrocksYEA  OT: it's "lamb of god" (agnus dei) ;)
<cwainey> Compiz config settings manager
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Yes!
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Don't want to piss off obuto
<cwainey> theadmin, I assume x will then generate a new default config?
<phx79> is there an email client compatible with outlook anywhere?
<MonkeyDust> phx79  meaning?
<mneptok> phx79: if your Outlook server does POP or IMAP, they all are.
<theadmin> cwainey: Yeah, unless you have a broken/very old X setup (unlikely)
<pestilence> MonkeyDust: ok, i'll try it.
<ActionParsnip> phx79: compatible in what way?
<phx79> our office uses outlook anywhere for remote email to the outlook client, pop3 & imap are disabled for security
<ActionParsnip> phx79: do you mean compatible with Exchange?
<mali> ye well. that could take ages I guess bluefrog. hmm. I left ubuntyu after their/your farseof trying to push on people this G3, or unity or what it was but since I am runnig a server I thought ubuntu will be nice so I am back :x
<lamofgodrocksYEA> mneptok, It is a diamond radeon hd 6670
<ActionParsnip> phx79: oh you meant COMPARABLE
<phx79> ActionParsnip, yes but with the functionality that outlook anywhere gives you also
<mi3> ActionParsnip is it really a bug or is it meant to be that way?
<MonkeyDust> !pm| TeodorM
<ubottu> TeodorM: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mali> phx79, what are you on about really?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Should I be using ATI FireGL or Video driver for ADM graphics accellorators?  I've got a diamond radeon hd 6670
<ActionParsnip> mi3: not sure, I've always use the default login managr because I don't really care about something I see for 3 seconds.
<mneptok> lamofgodrocksYEA: FYI, the ATI proprietary drivers render my system unbootable. but i'm using an E-350 APU. new stuff.
<TeodorM> ok.. sorry
<ActionParsnip> phx79: try Evolution is all I can suggest
<phx79> evolution with exchange mapi only works while i am in the office and not out & about where as outlook with RPC over HTTP works everywhere
<MonkeyDust> phx79  what's wrong with Evolution or Thunderbird?
<phx79> they just aren't good enough
<mi3> yeah thats right why do bother about that login window? there are tons of things to be done after logging in, right? ActionParsnip
<mneptok> phx79: so ... a sysadmin decided to disable IMAP and POP due to "security concerns," but chose Outlook as a platform? that's precious.
<mi3> maybe I should forget about this lightdm stuff
<pestilence> do you have to log out/log in to make CCSM changes take effect?
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  try and you know
<mi3> pestilence, no
<phx79> with mapi you also get calendars and contacts, pop and imap you don't
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: ok installed cheese, ran it and I get no devices found
<ActionParsnip> mi3: anything on the screen that brifly I have very little interest in, like changing the wallpaper on the login screen etc.
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: then the cam isn't configured
<mi3> uh huh
<bluefrog> phx79, if not mistaken a simple browser should be enough
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<mneptok> phx79: you're not getting mail, calendars or contacts ATM. so it's hardly a case of better functionality.
<Mech0z> anyone know how to give write access to sabnzb ?
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: but it was working before this morning
<phx79> i am as i am using W7 for work
<mi3> bye and thanks!
<phx79> i am as i am using W7 for work
<mali> well exchange then doesn\t work as well with linux standards ahead of their windows only stuff?
<mali> ye ok.. I would recommend then setting up a linux server then, instead of a limited windows server domain perhaps?
<mneptok> phx79: then i think that's the answer. choose a Microsoft platform, buy into the lock-in and live with it.
<mali> you can use W7 easily with openldap/kerberos say etc
<mali> mail servers which give you protocols to use with webmail or so.. so you should be able to have your email outside of office, yes
<mneptok> phx79: you could, as a Microsoft customer, ask them to fully open their MAPI specs so that others can benefit.
<mali> but you will have to configure it and if you can\t , hire a linux man you cheapskate tool
<MonkeyDust> phx79  or post your idea here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<phx79> webmail is only useful if you have internet 100% of the time
<mneptok> mali: perjoratives are most unwelcome.
<ActionParsnip> spartan2276: tried a reboot?
<mali> hehe.. well he is talkign about something kinda irrelevant
<mneptok> mali: perjoratives are most unwelcome. at all times. in all situations. full stop.
<mali> he wanst linux to serve services which linux in fact has, but is trying to tell people here to tell his business MS server to fix it for him_ how is that any better? ,x
<spartan2276> ActionParsnip: what is this Windows? LOL. No I really doubt that it will solve the issue as I rebooted it this morning after a software update
<ritz> Is it possible to locally build a package for oneiric from bzr branch on precise, using buildeb plugin ?
<MonkeyDust> ritz  better ask in the precise channel #ubuntu+1
<ritz> thanks
<mali> so , if I patch the openldap src here locally for my server. What happens when I apply it and/or you finally would patch it (as it doesn't seem it has). Say youpatch problems A..C and I patch A, D, F... should I then turn off your updates to avoid mine getting overwritten?
<pestilence> Argh.  Somebody deleted my response to http://askubuntu.com/questions/89606/gnome-terminal-doesnt-refresh and then protected the question.  And i have a solution for it now.
<MonkeyDust> mali  that question sounds beyond this channel, i guess nobody ever tried it
<mali> ritz, usually the best thing is to just try.. sometimes something changes and it wouldn't work I would imagine.. other times it works quite ok, ior you manage to find where it breaks and create a patch to make it work
<pestilence> that is incredibly aggrivating.  people are wayyy to overprotective.
<mali> LOL.. what is this channel then?
<mintman> wow
<bluefrog> mali simple support
<starsinmypockets> Hey
<pestilence> does anybody in here have the ability to unprotect questions in askubuntu.com?
<mali> ah ok.. you have normal support too?
<ritz> mali I am trying to fix an upstream bug, not very sure how to build a patched package or pass prefix/other options to configure script to match against local env
<starsinmypockets> I'm trying to debug a piece of software that continues to change one of my directory's permissions... I know that it's the php user, but any thoughts how to isolate this?
<mali> well, you could certainly try to pass it to upstream but don't know how quickly it would trickle back into ubuntu
<pestilence> the double whammy is that they deleted my response, but left several responses which are totally unhelpful "Try guake!"...
<theadmin> ritz: The development channel is #ubuntu-devel , you could ask there
<cwainey> okay.. I broke my ubuntu. When I try to boot into a recovery console, drop into a tty prompt, or otherwise do something to get out of X I get a out of range error on my monitor.
<mali> I would say look up how to make packages... then download the deb package, extract source.. edit the conf options you wish to try out, change... try to compile
<ActionParsnip> cwainey: what GPU do you use?
<pestilence> cwainey: you need to blacklist nouveau
<mali> when fails or not.. troubleshoot, then package it with a custon name I would guess ot avoid getting overwritten but ye.. now I think of it.. ritz, is this serve ror desktop? if desktop I would recommend going archlinux or so :)  (ye ubuntu-devel sounds right)
<mintman> for what? I go with a bsd mail server and call it a day 486 let it build up dust in some dark room and forget it.
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: not if its an intel gpu
<cwainey> ActionParsnip, I have an 8600gt. GPU isn't the issue. Nouveau is already blacklisted. problem was cause when I install plymouth-manager.
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: he installed the nvidia driver.  i'm guessing it's not an intel card :)
<mali> starsinmypockets: one can try a jail, *chroot( or you remove that user's rights to change those permissions
<cwainey> uninstalled plymouth manager and reinstalled plymouth, problem persists.
<ActionParsnip> cwainey: plymouth doesn't like the nvidia driver, you will eventually get a display but the plymouth boot screen will not show
<starsinmypockets> mali - that's a good thought, then the bug becomes powerless
<starsinmypockets> mali can that be done by directory? for example, forbid www-data to change the /assets directory permissions?
<cwainey> ActionParsnip, I know that. but it shouldn't affect booting into recovery console. that skips plymouth and boots text based
<ActionParsnip> cwainey: if you uninstall the nvidia driver, is it ok?
<cwainey> ActionParsnip, no.
<cwainey> ActionParsnip, I select the _linux hernel here_-(recovery mode) option in grub, and I get the out of range error. I don't even get to select an option, yet normal boot works fine.
<cwainey> IfI try to drop into a tty console from a normal boot, I get the out of range message.
<robotti^> hello!
<robotti^> I have problem with sound.
<minixvbox> robotti^: checked alsamixer?
<cwainey> robotti^,  Like...?
<robotti^> no sound when I am trying watch videos in browser
<robotti^> minixvbox: I have sound when using video players on computer
<robotti^> but not in browser videos
<ActionParsnip> cwainey: you can set the res in /etc/default/grub    you will need a chroot from liveCD to change the grub and such
<robotti^> cwainey: do you know what is problem?
<robotti^> minixvbox: what I should do in alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<minixvbox> robotti^: is that via flash in the browser (like youtube)
<cwainey> robotti^, sounds like an issue with flash, do you have the latest version?
<robotti^> minixvbox: flash yep
<robotti^> cwainey: Just installed
<robotti^> cwainey: videos play, but without sound
<minixvbox> robotti^: which vids don't work?
<robotti^> it is like it does not know what is sound output-device.
<robotti^> minixvbox: videos work, but no sound
<robotti^> in flash objects/videos
<minixvbox> robotti^: on all ones in flash?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: can you give a pastebin of the command I gave please......
<robotti^> minixvbox: yes
<minixvbox> robotti^: sorry, i'm slow typing
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: what command?
<ActionParsnip> (16:03:39) ActionParsnip: robotti^: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<n2i> Hi! How to select cursors theme? I have remember there is some command such as 'command --config cursor blah blah' but I cannot remember exactly that command now :|
<mneptok> robotti^: try this. log out and back in. first thing, find a Flash web video to watch? is there sound if no other app has yet used the audio subsystem?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: itwas quite clear.
<mneptok> robotti^: and before you log out, pastebin ActionParsnip's stuff for us to look at while you try allowing Flash first access to audio.
<BoxyK> Sorry to bother you again, but I didn't receive any answer earlier: There's a warning in Ubuntu that the full-charge capacity of the battery has dropped. Does anyone know where to configure the threshold for this warning?
<BoxyK> Can anyone help?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/BGK9CT5J
<Trevor69420> haha all that time figuring this out and the onlything that i didnt try was adding eth1 to the interface line
<hotfloppy> hey guys.. what is this mean ? "The username (hotfloppy) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account." got this when i try to login to loco.ubuntu.com using launchpad account.. is loco.ubuntu.com is for ubuntu members only ?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install the adobe-installer package
<ActionParsnip> BoxyK: what make and model system?
<ActionParsnip> BoxyK: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: now it is done
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: what now
<BoxyK> ActionParsnip: It's an old Lenovo. I don't remember the exact model name now.
<robotti^> how to enable partner repo?
<zykotick9> !partner | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<scribawf> I managed to mess up my WM with Enlightment, how do I recover my Gnome WM?
<MonkeyDust> robotti^  open Synaptic and select Settings - Repos
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: enable the partner repo and install the adobe-installer and you will get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<Apteryx> Hello folks! Would anyone know how to enable auto-login remotely from ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Apteryx: use SSH keys
<davide> HELLO
<BoxyK> ActionParsnip: Is it something model-specific?
<ActionParsnip> BoxyK: and the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<robotti^> ubottu: now sudo apt-get update?
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: sudo apt-get update? - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<ubottu> robotti^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: now sudo apt-get update?
<davide> can someone help me with this broken sd-card ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/871650/     i need to recover the files
<Captain_America2> hey does any body know how to install ubuntu 11.10 on a Gateway G6-333c?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: if the repo is enabled and you have all gui package apps closed, yes
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: make an install USB or CD, boot to it and install
<Trevor69420> Captain_America2,
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: and now sudo apt-get install adobe-installer?
<starsinmypockets> Is it possible to forbid a user to change permissions on a specific directory?
<Trevor69420> errr Captain_America2 whats the issue?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: run:  apt-cache search adobe   to double check the package name
<Captain_America2> its meant for running windows 98 but i have windows xp
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: thats irrelevant
<Captain_America2> its a little slow at booting up but it works
<Trevor69420> Captain_America2, did u try installing ubuntu and ran into problems?
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: again, doesn't mean anything
<Captain_America2> know it doesnt recognize the cd i created
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: adobe-flashplugin?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: sounds good
<zykotick9> Captain_America2: how much memory is in that system?  i wouldn't imagine very much.  Perhaps if ubuntu doesn't give the performance you want, you could try lubuntu for a lighter version
<Trevor69420> Captain_America2, have ou burned an ISO before
<Captain_America2> i tried everything even usb stick but it does appear on boot
<VIPER-II> guys? Anyone here has experience about avoiding so-called "honeypots" in Torrent world? I'm looking for a client for my Ubuntu machine.
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Captain_America2> 512 mb ram
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: it is installed
<zykotick9> Captain_America2: i doubt a win98 based system would support USB booting
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: ok then close all browsers and rerun, should be ok
<Captain_America2> yes  it is verified ok
<mintman> bios
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: what video card do you use?
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: I meant local auto-login (instead of stopping at gdm screen and asking for credentials at login)
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: no sound
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: but that machine currently has no monitor and keyboards and mouse to configure this graphically, so I'm trying to do it via SSH, modifying files.
<Trevor69420> VIPER-11: what do you mean? are you looking to block honeypots?
<Captain_America2> it doesnt have one jus ati 3-D agp
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: video is playing, but no sound
<Mech0z> How do you give write access to sabnzbd?
<raido> starsinmypockets: sure, as long as they are not an owner of the dir and dont have write permissions on it
<mintman> BIOS
<VIPER-II> Trevor: uhuh. Not sure how to avoid that. I've always downloaded with Usenet.
<MonkeyDust> robotti^  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<ActionParsnip> Apteryx: ssh doesn't use a GUI, its a text based login
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, i think u can use MoBlock to block torren honeypots, but i have not used it
<Trevor69420> it works like peer guardian
<starsinmypockets> raido - well, the problem is I'm trying to control a bug that's changing the permissions of the assets folder, so I thought I could cheat and forbid that, but it needs ownership & write permission
<Captain_America2> i dont have a graphics card just Ati 3-D AGP manafactured in 1998
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: can you give the output of:   sudo updatedb; locate libflashplugin.so        Thanks
<Trevor69420> Captain_America2, this is a graphiocs card
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i think Apteryx wants to enable DM autologin, not ssh
<VIPER-II> Trevor: my friend... i have NO clue whatsoever what 'peer guardian' is either. All i know is that some companies send ur ISP an email telling them that you're being naughty.
<mintman> VIPER-II: You mean trackers!
<Trevor69420> Captain_America2, if you can plug a monitor in it it has a graphics card
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: thats the graphics card, the fact its onboard is moot, its still attached to the same bus and will be seen the same in any OS
<slackjaw> i'm using XChat-GNOME as my IRC client and i wish to know how to change the server
<Trevor69420> alas not a very good one but it's still one
<Captain_America2> oh ok
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: flash is working, but it's sound it is not working
<Captain_America2> but it runs through a agp chip
<ActionParsnip> slackjaw: run:    /server servername
<VIPER-II> mintmain: something like that.
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, i think you want moblock
<Captain_America2> no card
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: I know :). I think I found the solution, I need to modify /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<slackjaw> thanks will do that
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: can you pastebin the output of the command I gave please
<VIPER-II> Trevor: that blocks the peer or it blocks the whole torrent itself?
<ActionParsnip> Apteryx: sweet :D
<VIPER-II> The thing is, I'm trying to figure out "HOW do they catch you"  ?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: I do not have installed updatedb
<Trevor69420> it doesnt block all of torrents it bliocks a list of IPs that are known to be "honeypots" as you call them
<ActionParsnip> Captain_America2: try the boot option: nomodeset
<VIPER-II> ah
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: its in a standard install
<Apteryx> ActionParsnip: hmm but "autologin-user=myuser" is already in this file... so this stopped working from 11.10 to 12.04
<Trevor69420> it uses a list of trackers to block
<raido> starsinmypockets: well thats a sticky wicket
<VIPER-II> hmm
<sd7> VIPER-II: They can see everything.
<Trevor69420> but you need to remember it's not 100% cuz some may not be in the list
<Captain_America2> how do you tdo that?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: robotti@cybersoturi:~$ sudo updatedb
<robotti^> sudo: updatedb: command not found
<VIPER-II> sd7: they are supposed to see peers that connect to them, right?
<VIPER-II> They dont particularly need to send/receive data with you... the only fact that u're listed in the "leecher' is enouhg... is't it?
<Trevor69420> it's the fake trackers that are reporting you
<Trevor69420> not the ISP
<sd7> VIPER-II: Yeah.
<starsinmypockets> raido well put... I'm having a hell of a time debugging this
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: so you see.
<VIPER-II> Trevor: indeed. so this program avoids you from even connecting to those trackers?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: sudo apt-get install mlocate
<Captain_America2> how do you find nomodeset?
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, yep
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, that's the idea anyways
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: thank you, now it is installed!
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Captain_America2
<ubottu> Captain_America2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: now running updatedb
<VIPER-II> Trevor:  ehm... 'does it work?'
<VIPER-II> the idea?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: I am using ubuntu server
<Captain_America2> i have an intel PhoenixAward bios version 4O4CL0X0.15A.0009.P05
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, Yea, but i use peerguardian not MoBlock, but it;'s the same thing
<Trevor69420> and i have never had issues with peer guardian
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: You are using desktop. You cannot view flash in CLI interface
<VIPER-II> Trevor: then why shouldn't i use peerguardian?
<sd7> web block, Proxy! :okay:
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, peerguardian doesnt run on ubunut it's for windows
<VIPER-II> oh
<Trevor69420> ubuntu*
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: yes. but this is ubuntu server edition, I just installed ubuntu-desktop on it
<VIPER-II> MoBlock, heh?
<Trevor69420> moblock does what peerguardian does just for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: why did you install the server if you wanted a desktop OS?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: I was just thinking if it does work because of that reason.
<Trevor69420> VIPER-II, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: because this xbmc and media-server
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: by installing the desktop, you now have the desktop OS, not server.
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: and it is connected to hdtv
<VIPER-II> ah... nice
<VIPER-II> tx
<mneptok> VIPER-II: what torrent client do you use?
<freewayzify> hey pals
<plouffe> Trevor69420, is it whitelist or blacklist?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: can you give the output of:    sudo find / | grep flash | grep so
<Trevor69420> blacklist plouffe
<freewayzify> mneptok wat version of linux are u using
<Trevor69420> but i guess it could be configured for whatever...
<Trevor69420> but i think in his case it makes sense to use blacklist
<freewayzify> @Action pls help
<mneptok> freewayzify: err ... why?
<VIPER-II> i dont have any torrent clients yet
<mneptok> VIPER-II: are you using Ubuntu?
<VIPER-II> uhuh
<mneptok> VIPER-II: if so, Transmission comes pre-installed.
<VIPER-II> Transmission u say?
<VIPER-II> ok
<plouffe> blacklist sounds useless
<Captain_America2> what is nomodeset again floodbot3
<mneptok> VIPER-II: i highly suggest you run it before continuing.
<minixvbox> Captain_America2: it disables kernel mode setting
<zykotick9> !nomodeset > Captain_America2
<ubottu> Captain_America2, please see my private message
<Trevor69420> plouffe, why
<mneptok> VIPER-II: i also highly suggest you take a long look at all the preference panes.
<grendal-prime> I have this script i have to run to compile new network drivers for my phisical nic in my netbook.   Every time i get a kernel upgrade i have to run module assistance to get the source for the new kernel..i thought there was a generic package i could install that would also grab the kernel source for my new kernel..
<grendal-prime> whats that package called?
<Nine_9> hey guys, I don't understand how unicode strings work in python... how can i get the first letter in this case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871676/
<Trevor69420> it blacklists the IPs of the known honeypot trackers
<Trevor69420> which is what he wants
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fnuNR0Hk
<zykotick9> grendal-prime: check out dkms perhaps?
<plouffe> Trevor69420, what about the unknown ones
<freewayzify> help! help!
<crf_> hi Synaptic is crashing terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<crf_>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Trevor69420> plouffe well no it cant block those but nothing can
<jrib> Nine_9: #python
<Trevor69420> a whitelist wouldnt help him either
<plouffe> or the ones just set up today, because their old one got blacklisted
<Nine_9> jrib: i'm not allowed to chat there
<Trevor69420> they update
<Trevor69420> every hour or so
<VIPER-II> funny though that the "Transmission" interface doesn't show any "config" button
<Trevor69420> i mean it's not 100% fool proof
<jrib> !register | Nine_9
<ubottu> Nine_9: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Trevor69420> but better than whitelist
<freewayzify> @jrib u know pyhton very well
<minixvbox> !fixapt | crf_
<ubottu> crf_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jrib> Nine_9: you need to register and identify to enter #python
<mneptok> VIPER-II: Edit > Preferences
<Nine_9> jrib: ok, thank you.
<Trevor69420> if he used a whitelist he wouldnt be able to =conncect to any trackers until he knew akll the ones he could trust
<plouffe> whitelist is safer
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: yes. what you think?
<VIPER-II> weird.
<plouffe> Yea, but if you want safety, how do you discover which ones are fake?
<VIPER-II> i'll physically walk to the PC and switch to root
<plouffe> wait till someone gets sued 6 months after the fact?
<VIPER-II> cuz in the 'user' mode, i'm not getting any buttons except for downloading etc... nothing about prefs
<Trevor69420> plouffe well there's a community that does that...like i said it's not 100% fool proof but it does a very good job
<mneptok> VIPER-II: you do not need root
<minixvbox> freewayzify: you need to state your problem to get help
<mintman> Trevor69420: Nothing is just setup a new client and the fbi can wrap a few hundered times at the door for illegal downloads.
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: can you give the output of:   file /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<Trevor69420> plouffe, they can usually tell who owns the IP
<elijah> How can I access a file on another Xubuntu computer on the same wifi network? I went to Nautilus went to "Go" then "Location" and then entered network:///computer-name and got a funky error
<crf_> Ta, minixvbox, but that didn't stop synaptic from crashing.
<zykotick9> plouffe: Trevor69420 this whitelist/blacklist torrent discussion has gotten away from ubuntu support
<plouffe> it doesn't souind very proof at all to me
<elijah> I can ping the computer in CLI
<Trevor69420> sorry zykotick9
<Dr_willis_> elijah,  samba, sshfs, or other file shareing services.
<VIPER-II> mneptok: can i have ur attention in private for awhile?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/LptVRMdt
<minixvbox> crf_: do you have any ppas installed (or compiled programs yourself)
<crf_> minixvbox, no self compiled ppas
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: looks good, 64bit :)
<mneptok> VIPER-II: run Tansmission. in the "Edit" menu is "Preferences." you open the preferences. you select the "Security" tab and enable the blacklist.
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: I now, because I installed it :D
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: but why no sound?
<minixvbox> crf_: hmm, sounds odd, maybe file a bug
<robotti^> i know
<minixvbox> !bug | crf_
<VIPER-II> mneptok: mate, do you see "File Edit View etc..." at the top? Cuz i dont!
<ubottu> crf_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<VIPER-II> I have the top bar
<VIPER-II> then it continues with a bar with big buttons on which there is just "OPEN-button" a "Traingle" a "PAUSE" a "Minus" and "Properties" which is greyed out
<mneptok> VIPER-II: cannot explain. i get a menubar here. but i'm XFCE, not Unity.
<elijah> Dr_willis_: Is the shares-admin command a good place to start?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: is it the same if you install chromium-browser ?
<crf_> minixvbox, bug 879383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607605 in synaptic "duplicate for #879383 Synaptic crashes when using orca or Accerciser" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607605
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: I have installed chrmium-browser
<VIPER-II> hmm.... realy weird.  The thing is, i've tweaked "uTorrent" on windows to run as i want. So i really know about the torrent setings portforwarding and connection-max-numbers etc...
<VIPER-II> but i simply can't get into the "Settings"     :S
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: no sound on html5 and flash videos when using chromium
<Dr_willis_> elijah,  never heard of that command. I just set up and use sshfs or ssh these days for quick transfers btween linux box's
<Captain_America2> hey where do you type !nomodeset in windowsxp?
<sasori> hi, what type of character is this ? \xD0\xA3  ?
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  thats a bot trigger.. not a windows command
<Captain_America2> sorry
<Dr_willis_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zykotick9> Captain_America2: nomodeset isn't something to edit in WinXP, you edit at the Grub menu
<Dr_willis_> see :)
<Captain_America2> how do you get to this grub menu?
<Guest72257> ciao
<Dr_willis_> read the url the bot gave Captain_America2
<rymate1234> you know the menu that comesup when you boot Captain_America2
<rymate1234> thats the grub menu
<Guest72257> !list
<ubottu> Guest72257: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<elijah> Dr_willis_: gtk
<Captain_America2> i don't think my computer can support that feature
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: what you suggest next?
<Captain_America2> its too old
<blaxbb> I managed to break postfix's config while installing it (invalid character in the server name.)  Any way to force the configuration options again on install?
<Captain_America2> it dates back when it depends on legtacy devices not usb
<omnom> anyone that know why I cant use a socks(ssh) that i've setup?
<Guest72257> list grz
<Captain_America2> "legacy"
<omnom> here is a log http://paste2.org/p/1929109
<sipior> blaxbb: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix", if i follow you correctly.
<blaxbb> can't just reconfigure it as it is not installed
<Merwin> Hi! I'm looking for a gui tools like "UltraEdit". I've got a 1 line file and I would like to add \n every 160 chars. GEdit doesn't handle this
<Dr_willis_> blaxbb,  that command reruns the same config setup.
<elijah> If a folder is being shared on the network how do I access in Nautilus? On the left I selected browse network but all I see is windows network - 0 bytes
<blaxbb> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postfix is not installed
<Captain_America2> my bios version is reallly old i dont think it has grub
<sipior> blaxbb: then install it.
<Dr_willis_> Merwin,  vi and emacs have macro features. or use a tool like awk
<elijah> I have a folder shared on a xubuntu machine and I want to access it from an Ubuntu machine
<Merwin> dr_willis, nothing easy to use ? :D
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  grub is what boots linux..
<Dr_willis_> Merwin,  i find vim very easy to use
<blaxbb> that just fails with "Unmatched ( in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/(^|[\.])ubuntu.( <-- HERE mail$/ at /tmp/postfix.config.135501 line 236, <STDIN> line 14.
<Trevor69420> is there a way to set a size quota for FTP users
<Captain_America2> but my comouter doesnt recognize the grub boot feature
<Dr_willis_> 160li<space><escape>  (i think)
<Trevor69420> so that each user can only get a certain amount of space for their FTP box
<omnom> anyone that know why I cant use a socks(ssh) that i've setup? Here is a log: http://paste2.org/p/1929109
<Dr_willis_> then . to repeate it over and over.. (i think)
<Captain_America2> it just continues to boot to windows xp
<mintman> Captain_America2: Ur losing me make a cd-rw bootable disc and call this a day using Ubuntu Iso..
<sipior> blaxbb: that's an amusing error. can you remove/purge the package, and try again?
<Merwin> dr_willis, this is easy? :D
<Dr_willis_> Merwin,  yes.
<zykotick9> Trevor69420: depends on your FTP server, i believe proftpd has quota support
<Trevor69420> vsftpd
<Trevor69420> for me :-(
<Captain_America2> it just doesnt work like that why cant you understand?
<blaxbb> Can't remove --purge it, returns as not installed
<Trevor69420> oh simple google search found the answer zykotick9
<Trevor69420> lol
<Trevor69420> nvm
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  so what have you done.. and what is the pc doing exactly.
<Captain_America2> i have set the boot priority like this:
<Mayank1> Hi I have installed ubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu Server. When I am trying to remotely connect to the server via xrdp(on server) and Terminal Server Client - I am not able to view the launcher. ,  I just see the top bar with the network options. However, if I directly login in the server machine I can see the launcher. What am I missing?
 * zykotick9 hopes FTP will die soon
<Trevor69420> dont dis on FTP
<Captain_America2> 1st boot device: cd-rom device
<MonkeyDust> die, maggots, die!
<Trevor69420> it's a convenient tool
<Captain_America2> 2nd boot device: Hardrive
 * Dr_willis_ dis's on ftp. :)
<Dr_willis_> whatever that means.
<Captain_America2> 3rd boot device:removable drives
<Captain_America2> 4th boot device: network boot
<Captain_America2> and i disable quick boot mode
<crf_> I fixed synaptic crashing by turning orca screen reader on and off. I don't want to have to do that everytime I login!
<Dr_willis_> you need to run synaptic every time you login? :)
<Captain_America2> and rebooted but nothing happened it ignored the cd
<omnom> anyone that know why I cant use a socks(ssh) that i've setup? Here is a log: http://paste2.org/p/1929109
<Captain_America2> do ineed to use command prompt to mount iso or something?
<Captain_America2> zzzzzz
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  so the issue is its not booting the cd?
<mintman> Captain_America2: Bios. Great boot order! Is your Cd rom drive a CD-rw if not then you do you plan on booting a ISO image?
<Captain_America2> right
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,   You did check the md5sum of the cd? how did you burn it to cd?
<Dr_willis_> and the md5sum of the iso.
<Captain_America2> it is a compact cd drive
<omnom> anyone that know why I cant use a socks(ssh) that i've setup? log: http://paste2.org/p/1929109
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  it would be an old/rare pc these days that cant boot from a cd. :)    'compact compact disk drive' ? :)
<Captain_America2> i burned it to disk using nero along time ago
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  so what version of ubuntu is this anyway?
<Captain_America2> 11.10
<Dr_willis_> has it ever booted on any other machines?
<Captain_America2> i don't think 512 mb ram is enough
<Captain_America2> yes
<Dr_willis_> on a low ram system - a lubuntu, or xubuntu setup may work faster.
<Captain_America2> it has booted on other machines
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  that sort of narrows it down to some issue with the hardware/bios settings and reading that disk.   You could try putting the iso on a usb flash and booting that way
<mintman> Captain_America2: How many scratches does this cd have on it?
<Captain_America2> none
<Captain_America2> no scratches
<Captain_America2> and itried usb but it didnt recognize it either
<Dr_willis_> tried any other linux disrto cds ?
<Captain_America2> it just ignored it aat boot prompt
<Doxin> trying to install python-profiler creates some insane dependency issues, it expects me to remove ~100 packages, including apt, xorg, cinnamon and compiz. what gives?
<Captain_America2> hey also my bios doen't dsupport f4 device boot
<Captain_America2> unless i can install it
<Dr_willis_> Doxin,  what command are you using? sounds like you got extra repos enabled also. :)
<Dr_willis_> 'F4 device boot' meaning?
<Doxin> Dr_willis: using synaptic, lemme check extra repos.
<mintman> Captain_America2: what is the make and model of ur old machine see how I have put bsd on 386.
<Dr_willis_> minix :) is always fun for old old old machines
<Captain_America2> you know o the newer machines they have in bios setup enable f4 boot menu
<VIPER-II> motherf*cking Ubuntu... ffs!!! ARGH!!! Been looking like an idiot for the program-specific bar INSIDE the window of the program. Forgot that Ubuntu automagicaly puts the Top bar (File, Edit, View etc) at the top of the screen!!!    argh!!!
<Doxin> Dr_willis_: where can i find enabled repos?
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America2,  the key to select a boot menu - differs depening on the maker/bios/mb
<Captain_America2> can i get tha for phoenix award bios setup utility?
<bazhang> VIPER-II, no cursing here
<Dr_willis_> Doxin,  synaptic has a gui i belive for it.
<VIPER-II> bazhang: id idn't curse.  Only intented it.
<Captain_America2> mintman it is G6-333c
<Dr_willis_> Doxin,  or look in /etc/apt/sources*
<yt189> VIPER-II: If you don't like the retarded Unity interface, you can always change to XFCE/KDE/something sane
<bazhang> VIPER-II, no obfuscated swearing either.
<Mayank1> Hi, I am using xrdp to remotely connect to my Ubuntu Server. I cannot see the launcher. I just see the top bar and the empty desktop. What am I missing?
<VIPER-II> bazhang: ok... just had to take it out man... sorry.... Been looking like an idiot searching and re-installing "Transmission" for nothing. Went to Youtube to see what it looks like and saw the guy clicking at the top of the screen.
<VIPER-II> <--- Feeling pretty stoopid right now.
<mintman> Got a simple question. I installed Cairo Dock, then resently decided to install XFCE and know every time I open a session of XFCE it loads Cario Dock can I stop it from loading every time I log in?
<Doxin> Dr_willis_: there don't seem to be any repos activated there.
<Captain_America2> what f key would it be for a Gateway G6-333c
<Dr_willis_> Doxin,  i just use the addppa command line tools, or alter the files directly i rarely use synaptoc to manage them
<Doxin> hmmm'
<Captain_America2> the bios is manafactured by intel
<Captain_America2> in the year of 1998
<VIPER-II> yt189: it's ok. I just need to get used to it. Im a bit too spoiled by Uncle Bill Gates.
<exiliob> anybody know how to rename the title on the toolbar of a .pdf file - toolbar title is different from filename and I have no idea how to chg.
<Soul_Sample> VIPER-II: if you like windows, you should perhaps try with linux mint, their interface is a lot more similar to windows
<mintman> Captain_America2: Gateway had a couple good yrs of production and know a big pile of junk..
<Soul_Sample> VIPER-II: you don't have to do a reinstall, you can install cinnamon interface right into ubuntu
<Pici> !ot | mintman
<ubottu> mintman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Captain_America2> what do you mean by "know?
<sw0rdfish> how do i get hardware info like cpu info especially?
<VIPER-II> Soul_Sample: hhehe it's ok man. I was just being stoooopid!  I kinda found that Ubuntu puts the top bar-menu all the way to the top of the screen.  Been banging my head in the wall for the last 5 minutes.
<Pici> sw0rdfish: lscpu or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pestilence> sw0rdfish: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<VIPER-II> so mneptok: u there?
<mintman> Pici: Not to be mean,but that Gateway machine has some poorest motherboards and graphics card support added to its design I ever seen in yrs. :) Sorry not trying to be rude just getting him to understand that has to be the worst machine I have seen in yrs.
<Soul_Sample> VIPER-II: it's okay once you get used to it, although some applications such as gimp don't play nice with it
<Pici> mintman: I don't care anything about Gateway, your comments are off-topic for this support channel though.
<marekw2143> hi, what are packages named lib*-cil for?
<mintman> Pici: srry ops!
<Captain_America_> hey who disconnected me and took my username?
<marekw2143> I mean what does "cil" mean in that context
<sw0rdfish> Pici, pestilence: it will state there if it is dual core cpu right?
<user1_> hi, diff b/w 32 bit and 64 bit hardware architecure??
<newer> can anyone tell me, i'm going to make my computer dual boot with ubuntu and i'm wondering should i dl the 64bit version since my win7 is 64bit or dosen't it matter?
<Dr_willis_> newer,  if you got a 64bit cpu. may as well use the 64bit os.
<FireStorms> Hey, anyone know how I can find path to PHP bin... it's not in /usr/bin/php
<Pici> sw0rdfish: it might, or just look for the number of CPUs reported.
<sw0rdfish> oh ko
<sw0rdfish> ok
<sipior> user1_: approximately 32 bits.
<newer> oki thanks, was just wondering since on ubuntu.com they recommend 32 bit
<Captain_America_> HEYYYY I WANT A ANSWER
<sw0rdfish> there's only one reported
<sw0rdfish> so yeah
<sw0rdfish> thanks picasso
<sw0rdfish> Pici*
<Captain_America_> WHO
<FloodBot1> sw0rdfish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VIPER-II> anyone has that site of blacklists to avoid honeypots in torrents?
<Captain_America_> DISCONNECTED
<Captain_America_> ME
<bmoez> hi, is there any tutoriel to learn how tweaking unity by any type of script
<Pici> Captain_America_: knock it off. No one disconnected you.
<bazhang> Captain_America_, join #freenode for that
<theadmin> Captain_America_: Nobody, your internet connection is bad.
<minixvbox> Captain_America_: stop it, maybe consider registering your nick
<Dr_willis_> VIPER-II,  i belive theres several of them.   but even blacklisting is not  foolproof.
<Dr_willis_> !register | Captain_America_
<ubottu> Captain_America_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<elijah> Why does Ubuntu ship with default of 60 for swappiness when it recommends the value to be at 10 for desktops?
<Pici> FireStorms: you'll need the php5-cli package if you want to run php scripts not via cgi
<Captain_America_> im on  but i was disconnected and when re entered captain america 2 was still on and then it just quit
<FireStorms> Pici Oh......... that makes sense, thank you :D
<Dr_willis_> Captain_America_,  id suggest a more original nick name perhaps.
<bazhang> Captain_America_, /join #freenode
<Pici> Captain_America_: Questions about the technicalities of IRC can be asked in #freenode, not here.
<theadmin> Captain_America_: That happens all the time when your internet is of no good. This is also offtopic here.
<Captain_America_> sorry
<Captain_America_> where was i about the boot  menu?
<mneptok> VIPER-II: see PM
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> looks like a good spot to get support i'll check you guys out more later after work bye
<bmoez> hi, can i tweak unity by any script languge
<skinnymg1> caio, fellas
<Captain_America_> please tell me how to enable grub or an alternative mwthod i have only 25 minutes to do this
<Oer> bmoez, there is my-unity, it will be standard in next release
<theadmin> Captain_America_: What do you mean, "enable grub"? Grub is the default bootloader.
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with grub2 ... when i start ubuntu on my server, it selects an entry, but it doesn't start automatically.... this is rly annoying for a server-computer -.- how can i say grub again that it shall start the selected entry automatically?
<Oer> bmoez, >>> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/
<Captain_America_> how    do   i    get
<mintman> Captain_America_: Give me that model of Gateway machine I will look around the internet. I have a funny feeling that model had issues and it has nothing to do with Ubuntu! My cousin owned a Gateway machine back around time frame and had to call tech support to reinstall the OS which was windows
<bazhang> !helpme | Captain_America_
<ubottu> Captain_America_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<zykotick9> greenit: check the GRUB_TIMEOUT= value in /etc/default/grub ("sudo update-grub" if you make any changes)
<bmoez> Oer: i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i have my-unity, but , if there any script languge for more advanced themes
<minixvbox> bmoez: 12.04 issues in #ubuntu+1 please
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. Would it be about right to have a 16gb swap file if I have 8gb ram?
<bmoez> ok
<Captain_America_> MINTMAN: here is the model: G6-33c
<sipior> JeffJassky: should be plenty.
<zykotick9> JeffJassky: i'd say that's overkill myself
<mintman> Captain_America_: Thanks let me dig around for a min...
<JeffJassky> Yeah i thought it was a little big. I'm running an apache web server so for performance I feel like I'd like to nearly disable swapping..
<zykotick9> JeffJassky: some swap is a good thing
<sipior> JeffJassky: disabling swapping will decrease performance, not the other way around.
<greenit> zykotick9, thx, it was set to 2 secs, i just made the update-grub command and now it works again :)
<luvswati> how to delete old kernal ?
<JeffJassky> sipior: won't it only decrease performance if all of my real memory is used? theoretically if I always had a few gigs of headroom in my real ram wouldn't swappiness decrease performance?
<sipior> JeffJassky: no.
<minixvbox> luvswati: open synaptic and uninstall them
<JeffJassky> sipior: k.. I must not fully understand what swap is for then.. :)
<zykotick9> luvswati: for terminal option, use "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to list and "sudo apt-get purge foo" to remove
<MonkeyDust> luvswati  you can use ubuntu-tweak
<minixvbox> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in oneiric
<LjL> JeffJassky: swap is for taking *currently unneeded* bits out of your RAM, to make space for the needed bits.
<JeffJassky> LjL: aha okay.. and is that different from "cached" memory?
<MonkeyDust> luvswati  minixvbox http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<pythonsnake> Which one cpufreqd   or  cpufrequtils?
<minixvbox> MonkeyDust: so a ppa?
<MonkeyDust> minixvbox  no PPA
<luvswati> <zykotick9> thanks i had done it !
<MonkeyDust> minixvbox  it's a .deb
<LjL> JeffJassky: it's related. if you have free RAM, then you can use some of it as a cache for files, to access them faster. if you have swap enabled, you can make more space for the cache by swapping out currently unused programs
<minixvbox> MonkeyDust: doesn't that imply its 3rd party and thus unsupported here?
<zykotick9> minixvbox: yes
<LjL> JeffJassky: the tradeoff by which the system decides how much to swap out programs in favor of file cache is called "swappiness", and is configurable.
<minixvbox> zykotick9: thanks, i never understand why people look to unsupported 3rd party packages when they are uneeded
<pythonsnake> (for cpufreq)
<zykotick9> minixvbox: nor do i
<MonkeyDust> minixvbox  because they are easy to use, for on thing
<MonkeyDust> one*
<minixvbox> MonkeyDust: easy is relative and in my opinion not as important as supported
<JeffJassky> LjL: Thanks I appreciate the info. I think I understand. So one more question - if my swap isn't being used at all (0 bytes) would that probably mean swap is disabled OR could it just not be used yet (I restarted the server about 15 minutes ago. 7gb free memory still)
<MonkeyDust> minixvbox  guess you're right, people don't come here for help and support
 * minixvbox thinks i should shut up before i get offtopic :)
<Zteam> Hi guys!
<Lasivian> How can I remove a block of text from all files in a dorectory and it's subs?
<pythonsnake> Hi
<pythonsnake> Lasivian: code something
<bazhang> pythonsnake, not helpful
<pythonsnake> :)
<Zteam> I need some help to complete my setup of Ubuntu 11.04 with envrypted LVM
<f4stra> anyone know if the page source of the a google results page gives you the URLs of the ten results it gives you? ctrl+f then typing their addresses doesnt work
<pythonsnake> maybe open them all with some sort of editor then replace all in all file
<pythonsnake> like notepad++
<theadmin> f4stra: They don't -- they give some crazy redirection links via Google itself
<sipior> JeffJassky: if you're curious, have a look at the vmstat utility.
<Zteam> I can get my system to boot but it wont accept my password
<theadmin> !password | Zteam
<ubottu> Zteam: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<theadmin> f4stra: For example, http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cts=1331054748792&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fexample.org%2F&ei=oEhWT56KGYLS4QTI1pCvCg&usg=AFQjCNFbkYxzDIXuUwBwoB2QRwTWALaVrQ -- not just http://example.org
<VIPER-II> mneptok: thanks man. U've helped me allot. I'll let u be now.   :)
<majd> Hey #ubuntu! i'm trying to understand how curl works, and i've got this command: curl -u 'username:password' -H 'Content-Type: application/xml'  -d 'some_xml'  https://example.com/
<majd> i understand that the -d option is for data, but usually data comes in key-value pairs, what's the key in my example?
<Zteam> theadmin: nope i know my password and it works fine from the cd but not then I try to boot up my system
<Zteam> theadmin: I'm trying to get my lvm password to work again
<theadmin> Zteam: Ah, lvm, sorry, I don't know how to work that
<Zteam> theadmin: :-)
<Zteam> anybody has any ideas?
<f4stra> theadmin whats that? how did you get that? how do i decipher the addresses from the page source?
<alfredfreddyfred> hey, i am new to irc, am i connected now? can you hear me?
<zykotick9> alfredfreddyfred: well, we can read you ;)
<alfredfreddyfred> well thats pretty cool i guess:)
<bobobobobob> question:  I want to run ubuntu as my main os on a macbook pro.  Can I then make a mac os x vm?
<satyanash> bobobobobob, Probably.
<bobobobobob> I saw here that it is possible https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<bobobobobob> but I know making osx vm is a little tricky, but in this case I will be running on macbook hardware so it should be ok?  EULA?
<zykotick9> bobobobobob: you might want to ask in #vbox if you can make Mac into a VM.  I kinda doubt it myself.
<bobobobobob> zykotick9: okay, that is what I was thinking too
<minixvbox> bobobobobob: i think you are allowed to virtualise osx as long as you are on osx hardware (check the license to be sure though)
<Jordan_U> bobobobobob: It is not legal to run OSX under a Virtual Machine. At least it wasn't the last time I checked.
<Xeneth_studying> bobobobobob, Jordan_U It is not legal to do anything with OSX besides what apple tells you to do.  :P
<Dr_willis_> I bet somewhere in the fine print they say its not even legal to run it.... ever... :)
<bennyp> can i install netbook remix with the 11.10 wubi installer?
<Dr_willis_> Bennit,  the netbook remix is a dead project.
<Dr_willis_> oops that was for bennyp
<Dr_willis_> :)
<bennyp> dr_willis: is there an alternative, or a package, or just vanilla 11.10
<Dr_willis_> 11.10 installs unity, whichis what the netbook interface basically grew into.
<bennyp> Dr_willis_: thanks, perfect
<bennyp> it's for a non techie client anyways, and since i put unity on their desktop, this will be better for her
<battlehands> I'd like to be able to access the files on my desktop from anywhere.  Though, online storage solutions are very expensive for the amount of data I would need to store.  I've been looking at buying a cheap server.  http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=DL360-XEON30-PB-R&cat=SVR  Is that a good option?  Could I install ubuntu server edition os on it?  How would I back up that server in case it
<battlehands> crashed?
<FloodBot1> battlehands: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<battlehands> @FloodBot1 I'm not flooding.  That was my question.
<Dr_willis_> be cheaper to get an online storage i bet. :)
<Dr_willis_> if you just need storage.
<Dr_willis_> but just about any pc thes4e days can work as a server and serve up files via ssh/sshfs/ or other ways.
<battlehands> dr_willis I need to store about 300GB of data
<zykotick9> battlehands: why not just setup SSH, then you can have remote access to your desktop from anywhere
<Dr_willis_> battlehands,  i saw a site giving away 50gb for free last week. :)
<Dr_willis_> 300gb is not that huge these days. :)
<battlehands> zykotick9 My desktop has been crashing, and I don't want to need to access it and it be off.
<Dr_willis_> theres $30-60 NAS box's that can share a usb hd. and share it over the internet also.
<Dr_willis_> slow.. but cheap. :)
<sipior> battlehands: might be interesting: http://www.crashplan.com/
<celthunder> Dr_willis_: you can do that for free
<Dr_willis_> celthunder,  if you got the hardware allready.
<Xeneth_studying> battlehands, I would just buy a used computer off of craigslist.  Not only will it more likely have built in drivers then a new PC, but cheaper.  for software, SSH is most secure option, which is easy with Ubuntu server.
<Dr_willis_> but its handy to have a NAS the size of  deck of cards that can do all the work with no hassles.
<Dr_willis_> bbl
<the^user> http://imagebin.org/202228 i have a problem i vant delet map because of see image
<battlehands> Any opinions on the server that I linked?
<elijah> Dr_willis_: You said you just use ssh for file transfers?
<celthunder> elijah: scp works great
<elijah> celthunder: I just want to transfer files from one local computer to another, is that an easy way? I was hoping to do it through Nautilus but it seems harder than it is worth, no?
<bobobobobob> #vbox says it is possible, but since there are no guest additions for mac osx guest, it is not ideal user experience
<pros977> elijah scp localfile username@remotecomputer:/directory/
<Church> elijah: add -r switch to above if you copy directory and want to copy it recursively
<ArielMT> elijah: the computer you're typing commands at is the local computer, and the other is the remote computer.  it doesn't matter if they're sitting on the same desk or on opposite sides of the world
<celthunder> elijah: how is scp hard
<elijah> celthunder: I meant using Nautilus to share files, scp seems easier
<flashissue> hello
<flashissue> how to check which live version of CD running ubuntu i have? i am very very new to all this
<Church> flashissue: on terminal type cat /etc/*elease*
<zykotick9> flashissue: from terminal "lsb_release -a" might work (not 100% sure on livecd)
<ArielMT> does nautilus still have "connect to server" in the file menu?  (it does in 10.04 LTS, but idk about current)
<flashissue> thaks church, btw i cant seem to get youtube working, could u help me plz ?
<battlehands> Does anyone know how to backup an internal hd with another internal hd?
<monser> hello
<Ghostly> i think i messed up, after an manual install of JRE (java) and uninstalling it the launcher icons does not disappear, any ideas what i can do?
<rexor> battlehands, try dd
<flashissue> nope both commands didnt work, but i just want to get youtube and flash videos started =]
<monser> do you know where I can get this file http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.11_amd64.deb
<monser> I need it to avoid mountall bug when upgrading ubuntu - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in apt (Ubuntu Lucid) "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Medium,In progress]
<flashissue> i tried downloading some stuff but it is not there on website .. install the ubuntu-restricted-extras .. this one i want .. i think ?
<ArielMT> elijah: i don't know if nautilus after ubuntu 10.04 has it or not, but try nautilus -> file -> connect to server -> fill in ssh connection options.  nautilus should let you use the remote file system like any folder and use ssh/scp in the background to do what you want
<slackjaw> Hi, I need some help in submitting patches to linux kernel-janitor group.
<slackjaw> checked kernel-janitor irc channel
<slackjaw> but no luck so far
<Fyodorovna> !eol | monser
<ubottu> monser: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Smeten> i got problem compiling source
<slackjaw> i might be able to help you in thatn Smeten
<stix_> Hi guys. I have an old 7.04 - is there an old mirror available I can use as apt-source?
<celthunder> Smeten: what are you comping whats it programmed in etc
<Fyodorovna> monser, don't just change the sources list look at the end of life wiki.
<maury> my keyboard goes crazy writing wierd characters and dmesg says "keyboard: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240
<slackjaw> why you not move to latest and greatest
<maury> does anyone know how to solve this?
<tajys> Why is my updater failing to download packages? O.o
<celthunder> maury: remap  your key?
<Fyodorovna> stix_, 7.04 is way past end of life, you will need to do a fresh install really.
<maury> how?
<phretor> I've set the hard/soft nofile limits for my user into /etc/security/limits.conf but ulimits -n keeps displaying the default value (1024): Any clue?
<Smeten> celthunder: it was w3m and its saying then i compiling that c++ compiler is not working
<celthunder> Smeten: do you have g++
<Oer> stix_, check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Smeten> yes, i think so
<phretor> it seems that no-one has an answer to my question: I've asked on several channels.
<celthunder> phretor: what was the question sorrf
<flashissue> Ok, what can i download right now which will allow me to SEE YOUTUBE ? i am booted through some live CD, and it cant show flash =[
<phretor> celthunder: I've set the hard/soft nofile limits for my user into /etc/security/limits.conf but ulimits -n keeps displaying the default value (1024): Any clue?
<flashissue> i want to see flash videos =[
<Fyodorovna> phretor, you using ubuntu
<celthunder> flashissue: flashplugin
<phretor> Fyodorovna: it's actually debian
<celthunder> flashissue: or whatever ubuntu calls it
<flashissue> celcelthunder where to get it ? i am too new to all this .. i booted here because my windows gave up =(
<stix_> Oer: feisty doesn't seem to be hosted on any of them
<Fyodorovna> phretor, not supported here. :)
<phretor> ok thanks
<xibalba> hey folks, what's a good utility to test my disk i/o? I have some vmguests running on an iSCSI nas across a 1 gigabit link and i'm looking to test some disk throughput
<Oer> stix_, then you are out of luck.
<Fyodorovna> !eol | stix_
<ubottu> stix_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<monser> Fyodorovna, where is life wiki ?
<zykotick9> xibalba: iotop is a terminal app (requiring sudo)
<flashissue> can you give me some quick fix dumb proof link where i can click and wallah ! youtube shows videos ?
<stix_> Fyodorovna: I know what eol is and I don't want to upgrade
<Fyodorovna> monser, I popted this once for you look up ^^^
<xibalba> zykotick9 , does it give relatively easy output to read? I used bonnie but it just spit out too much information for me
<dlentz> flashissue, have you installed flash?
<maury> celthunder, ow can i make it so that i does nothing
<maury>  for key 240
<Fyodorovna> stix_, well your in a dead end loop then.
<flashissue> dlentz: i tried, but its not dumb friendly =[
<zykotick9> xibalba: give it a try and see, i'd say yes myself
<xibalba> thanks trying it now
<flashissue> dle tell me step by step ? =] ?
<monser> what they say is just chaning the sources
<monser> that's all
<Fyodorovna> stix_, eol is not even supported here other then to point you towards getting a release.
<dlentz> there's a firefox add-on called flashaid. that's "dumb-proof"
<stix_> can I at least find an openssh-server .deb for my 7.04?
<xibalba> do you think dd is a good benchmark? something like the command :  sudo apt-get install iotop
<monser> those guys from launchpad found workaround
<xibalba>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/file.out bs=10k count=100k
<monser> however taht mountall is no longer available to download from that location
<celthunder> maury: xmodmap
<flashissue> dlentz ok .. i am to search that under synaptic package manager ?
<monser> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.11_amd64.deb
<Fyodorovna> monser, you have a running karmic right?
<flashissue> dlentz: nope, no such thing in synaptic package manager
<monser> yes
<monser> 9.10
<Fyodorovna> monser, then look at the eol link it is straight forward.
<maury> yeah but can i make it so that it does nothing
<xibalba> zykotick9 , is this for monitoring disk specs or for bench marking htem?
<celthunder> maury: yes
<zykotick9> xibalba: monitoring
<maury> how
<xibalba> ahh, i needed something to benchmark them
<monser> that  link have no info about karmic
<flashissue> i downloaded some stuff from adobe site, it doesnt work though
<maury> they explain how to make it do stuff
<xibalba> this looks slow as snot : bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 38.0232 s, 27.6 MB/s
<maury> i just want it to do nothing
<zykotick9> xibalba: sorry you did say "test" origionally
<xibalba> n/p, miscommunications
<okum> Anyone know how to fix this error?
<okum> when i log in, it gives me an error "could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" and it loads a different theme then i have set. i can still navigate fine on the desktop, but when i exit the error, the desktop freezes for about 15 secs then switches to the theme i have set and i can navigate again.. snapshot:
<okum> http://i44.tinypic.com/ztj0q0.png
<FloodBot1> okum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> maury: xmodmap has a clear option i think
<maury> ok
<xibalba> zykotick9 , any recommendations for benchmarking disks? i used hdparm too but that didn't appear to do any writes only reads
<webusnix> hi! how can i complete remove all java version from my ubuntu
<webusnix> ?
<celthunder> xibalba: iotop
<xibalba> celthunder , for benchmarking?
<okum> any know how to fix there error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/871836/
<Fyodorovna> monser, read closer it does notice this line. The first part will cover upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 and up (eventually to 10.04). We will do the following upgrades, 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 LTS.
<monser> Error during commit
<monser> 'E:Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall'
<monser> Restoring original system state
<okum> anyone know how to fix this error?! http://paste.ubuntu.com/871836/
<zykotick9> xibalba: sorry, for actual benchmarking i don't have any suggestions.  Good luck.
<xibalba> thanks
<celthunder> xibalba: not sure i know it does real time
<Fyodorovna> monser, if you don't do this correctly you will break it, do mnot change the sourecs.list and if yiou have which it seems tell us.
<okum> Anyone know how to fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/871843/
<webusnix> okum> are you spam ?
<zykotick9> !here | okum
<ubottu> okum: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<monser> it's funny but the part for upgrading to from karmic is missing
<okum> zykotick9: wtf i did use ubuntu paste broseph
<monser> all they tell is chaning the sources
<maury> can someone help me clear keycode 240 with xmodmap?
<webusnix> how can i complete remove all java version from my ubuntu  ?
<okum> webusnix: no, lol.. just failed when trying to ask how to fix error.
<celthunder> maury: what happened when you tried
<zykotick9> okum: yes, and you expect people to go to your pastebin without ANY idea what your issue is.  the first sentence of !here is why i sent it.
<celthunder> webusnix: apt-get remove it
<ActionParsnip> okum: do you use xrandr at all?
<webusnix> celthunder> when i remove sun-jre ubuntu auto install open-jre version
<maury> i just understand the systax
<celthunder> zykotick9: he put his full issue in here earlier somone flagged him for spamming i think that was his solution
<okum> ActionParsnip: no.
<maury> should i say keycode 240 = clear ?
<celthunder> webusnix: so remove both
<zykotick9> celthunder: ahhh, thanks.
<maury> i read the man pages, it is not really clear
<okum> zykotick9: yeah, why natt.. lol.. btw your username is ghey.
<monser> does anyone have mountall for 64bit? in deb package?
<Fyodorovna> monser, it is all there you just are not understanding it.
<monser> mountall 2.11
<minixvbox> !attitude | okum
<ubottu> okum: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<celthunder> webusnix: and what do you mean it auto installs is it a dependancy for somethiny you have installed.  also there is a force flag
<okum> minixvbox: cool man.
<okum> minixvbox: your username is also ghey.
<celthunder> okum: good way to get help
<monser> I'll try with 2.14 I found them
<ActionParsnip> okum: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-256312.html  may help
<okum> celthunder: wow, whats up with all the ghey usernames?
<ActionParsnip> okum: actually, scratch that
<theadmin> !gl | okum
<ActionParsnip> okum: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in and run:   mv ~/.config/monitors.xml $HOME; sudo reboot
<theadmin> !guidelines | okum
<ubottu> okum: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<webusnix> celthunder> i cant cancel it! ubuntu auto install default-jre
<Mech0z> How do I give writeaccess to a application like SabNzbDPlus ? (So it can write to a folder root/data)
<monser> i can not install it .It can not install dependancies
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: uhm what is that supposed to do?  mv a file that? doesnt do anything? to home? j/w
<celthunder> webusnix: check if its a dependancy
<minixvbox> Mech0z: what app is that? and do you trust it to write there?
<monser> change the permissions of the folder
<Guest36909> j
<monser> chmod 777 folder
<monser> and anyone anything can write in it
<minixvbox> monser: that is never a good idea
<zykotick9> minixvbox: +1
<Mech0z> minixvbox yes its a download app
<minixvbox> monser: don't offer that advice here please
<Mech0z> minixvbox it gets its own folders
<monser> do you know how to fix that error?
<Guest36909> try
<Broc93> hello everybody!
<minixvbox> Mech0z: what is the app? what does it do?
<Mech0z> but minixvbox http://sabnzbd.org/ its very known, but I just dont know how to give it write access to that folder
<monser> it says that it can not install all dependancies
<Fyodorovna> Guest36909, running in root on the irc is not a smart move.
<monser> but i do nto see what
<monser> how to see the error
<Broc93> I've got a big question: I've tried to install Xubuntu on a PC, but I got an error at the end of the installation, saying that there was a problem with the disc, or sort of. I've changed hard drive and CD drive. Now, after some minutes of installation, I get this screen: http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8461/06032012261.jpg
<monser> how to execute the install of a deb package in terminal?
<Broc93> what does it mean? How can I solve this problem?
<zykotick9> monser: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<celthunder> monser: dpkg -i
<minixvbox> monser: have you searched to see if it is available in the repo first?
<ungido> hola como estas
<monser> I think the system is dead
<celthunder> Broc93: theres a key combo to get out of a kernel panic i dont have it memorized though
<zykotick9> !es | ungido
<ubottu> ungido: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<monser> apt-get can not configure anything
<Broc93> celthunder: well, but what does that screen mean?
<Mech0z> minixvbox any clue what I should do to give it that access?
<monser> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<celthunder> monser: dpkg-reconfigure
<celthunder> Broc93: that you hit a kernel panic.
<gaussblurinc> hello! how to install pscyr under linux?
<minixvbox> Mech0z: i don't use anything outside the official repos sorry, much less to go wrong that way
<Broc93> celthunder: an error, so. why does it happen? :D
<Fyodorovna> celthunder, reisub
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: huh
<monser> same error
<Fyodorovna> maybe kernel panic usually is a hard restart celthunder
<Mech0z> minixvbox isnt it part of official repo when I use apt-get to install it?
<monser> it does not want to install it
<celthunder> Broc93: it happens when your kernel crashes
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: ah yeah thats the combo thanks
<minixvbox> Mech0z: what is the package name?
<monser> dpkg-reconfigure is for already installed, right?
<binger> am having problems with network connectivity using ubuntu 11.10 as dual boot partition with win7
<monser> mountall
<Fyodorovna> celthunder, were you thinking of this key combo. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reisub
<celthunder> binger: more info
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: yeah
<Mech0z> minixvbox nwm "Ubuntu Unofficial Repository"
<Broc93> celthunder: ok, but why does it crashes? It's not a disk problem (I've changed it), neither a problem of the CD drive (I've changed it, too)
<binger> it was working just fine but now it ubuntu won't connect wired or wireless.  I am new to ubuntu.  Have checked network settings for auto ethernet and they look fine
<benjabrg> uff
<benjabrg> en ingles
<benjabrg> ciao
<monser> any ideas?
<binger> i am back to windows to chat with you all
<monser> good choice
<monser> :D
<celthunder> Broc93: says paging issue try a different kernel or now ram
<Fyodorovna> binger, do you know the card?
<celthunder> binger: whats it say whet you try to connect
<monser> maybe it is time for the magical restart
<monser> to see if it will boot at all
<monser> wish me luck
<Broc93> celthunder: a different kernel: what do you mean?
<celthunder> binger: any results in ip addr
<binger> it tries to connect but then fails and goes offline
<celthunder> Broc93: i mean go to kertel. org and compile a different kernel or try changing your ram
<celthunder> Broc93: kernel.org sorry
<zykotick9> celthunder: for an install ISO that might be difficult ;)
<Broc93> celthunder: but I still haven't installed the operating system...
<binger> hang a sec there was a web page that i found that was very similar to my situation
<celthunder> zykotick9: which part
<celthunder> binger: whats it fail with
<Broc93> quote zykotick9 :)
<celthunder> binger: like no dhcp can you get the gateway etc
<binger> yes, i think it could be dhcp...wait i'm trying to find the exact error message (I can't access ubuntu at present am in windows7 at the moment
<celthunder> binger: ok
<celthunder> binger: try static addressing and test if you can ping the gateway
<Broc93> celthunder: so, the problem is with the RAM... sob
<Broc93> thank you anyway :D
<celthunder> Broc93: not necessarilly and i could be wrong
<wylde> Broc93: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<celthunder> Broc93: im just a noob dont take my guesses as final
<binger> well i can't find the page I was accessing before but what happens is that it tries "connecting" for 30 secs or so and then fails and goes offline
<wylde> Broc93: it could be a problem with your iso
<marcos_amaris> Hello, I am having problems to install the WFDB lybrary in ubuntu 11.10, HELP
<binger> it WAS working ok enough for me to download 25gb of a repository yesterday
<BoxyK2> ActionParsnip: Sorry for being away so long. May I ask you again regarding my battery issue? The pc is a Lenovo ThinkPad T520.
<binger> can i reinstall 11.10 on top of the existing install?
<celthunder> binger: try to connect from terminal see what it fails with check ip route and ip addr etc
<celthunder> binger: you can but its not much of a solution.
<celthunder> marcos_amaris: whats the error
<binger> ok will try that and get back to you.  Actually I'd uninstall/reinstall it except that i don't want to lose the 25gb that i downloaded yesterday.  How do i copy it to an external drive?  The built in file manager only gives me the option of "home" and "desktop" within the ubuntu partition
<celthunder> binger: mount the external drive and then cp it
<binger> within terminal is the command simply "check ip route" or is it something else?
<rexor> binger, you mean routing table ?
<binger> how to mount?  I double clicked on the drive (let's say drive f:) and it opens.  What means "cp it"? sorry
<celthunder> binger:dhclient eth0; ip route;ip addr should work for wired or it will show you what went wrong hopefully
<binger> I will copy and print :)
<celthunder> binger: mount /dev/drivepartition mountpoint then cp -r source destinaition
<mintman> Dr_willis ran down Captian America setup... he Gateway G6-333 came with a 333 Mhz Intel Pentium II or Celeron processor (with a Mendocino core). It came with 64 MB of PC133 SD-RAM. and supports a maximum of 512 MB So anyone runs into Captain America the system will only run with Lubuntu or Xbuntu at best
<dragonkeeper> how do i retrieve a file from a repository,   not like when you add the repo and sudo apt-get install program .    i want to just retrieve the deb file  .....
<LucidGuy> Anyone familiar with the "stress" command/tool?
<celthunder> dragonkeeper: man apt
<celthunder> LucidGuy: no nobody on the planet has a clue
<Gage_> Apt-get still doesn't work
<celthunder> Gage_: whats it fail with
<Gage_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871896/
<mintman> No way Captian America can run a full ubuntu setup. also the compact drive is not orginal drive and system at one point ran a price range of 1400 to 2093 dallors.
<celthunder> Gage_: are you online wehn you did that apt-get update
<Gage_> Yes
<Gage_> just a few seconds ago
<celthunder> Gage_: try a different repo server
<binger> thanks cellthunder.  will give it a go.
<ribhoo> Gage_: ping google.com see if theres a network
<Gage_> yep
<ribhoo> Gage_: try sudo apt-get update
<Gage_> wait, how do I stop ping?
<ribhoo> ctrl_c
<LucidGuy> celthunder, yes.. I'm sure you would know that.
<celthunder> ribhoo: same two things i asked
<ribhoo> ctrl_+c
<celthunder> LucidGuy: then dont ask fucking stupid questions
<LjL> !language | celthunder
<ubottu> celthunder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LucidGuy> there was nothing stupid about the question ..  get a life dude.
<pythonsnake> what is more secure, wpa aes or wpa tkip?
<celthunder> pythonsnake: aes
<mintman> Captian America's system runs a ATI rage 128mb card as well is extremely slow. Best to go with Puppy Linux or a smaller distro. Ubuntu may not be ideal for the hardware is at best minimal and may very sluggish on Lubuntu at best.. Puppy Linux, Salx, Salitz, Finnix, Damm Small linux, CD linux will be a better choice for the limited resources
<DynamicFail> I currently have a bash script that uses net-snmp along with standard linux calls (sed/awk to simple things like ls) and now someone wants a version to run natively on windows... what is the best process to get it to work on windows from linux?
<pythonsnake> or both?
<Gage_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871905/
<celthunder> mintman: what who cares
<pythonsnake> thanks
<mintman> celthunder: that was to much.
<vkandy> guys i am trying to install trietool. i got libdatrie1-bin but i can;'t seem to run trietool.
<LjL> mintman: do you have an actual Ubuntu support question?
<vkandy> anyone used tritool?
<celthunder> DynamicFail: perl/python/c
<Gage_> So yeah, what happen?
<minixvbox> LjL: i think he was helping a use who has long since left
<mintman> LjL: Already ran my past u and got no help.  So I will read and figure it out for my self
<celthunder> DynamicFail: whatever you are good at the most direct would be qemu
<celthunder> minixvbox: ah that makes sense i thought he was talking to himself lol
<Gage_> So does anyone have any ideas as to why apt-get isn't working?
<mintman> celthunder: don't worry I can move along
<celthunder> Gage_: id check your repo is working or try the fix missing it mentioned
<celthunder> Gage_: check your repo list and connection to it
<BoxyK2> I see a warning message that the capacity of my battery (not the current charge level) is getting low. Does anybody know how to configure the threshold for this warning?
<BoxyK2> Does anyone know?
<Gage_> same thing as my previous pastebin with --fix-missing
<Gage_> how does I check repo list?
<celthunder> BoxyK2: what app is giving the warning
<celthunder> Gage_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<BoxyK2> celthunder: Unity
<BoxyK2> I mean, there's a notification shown when booting
<waxstone>  Gage_: /etc/apt/sources.list.d for PPA's
<celthunder> BoxyK2: try acpitool?
<Gage_> so what should be in sources.list?
<Gage_> PPA's?
<BoxyK2> acpitool shows the current max capacity warning, I think.
<celthunder> Gage_: the servers you connect to for apps.  make sure you can connect to them
<waxstone> Personal Package Archives
<BoxyK2> But I don't think that there's the threshold from when on the warning is shown in Unity.
<celthunder> BoxyK2: sorry not sure then
<BoxyK2> thank you!
<parapan> I have a problem with dd command opening dev/sdb1 permission denied ....how can I overcome this ?
<celthunder> parapan: sudo
<sta7ic> parapan: sudo
<Gage_> How?
<Gage_> ._.
<parapan> celthunder: sta7ic : sudo what ?
<celthunder> Gage_: ping them grab a file you know is on the server do a traceroute anything that tests it
<celthunder> parapan: sudo dd
<xibalba> hey folks, is it possible to use tshark to capture data over an interval of time and rotate files? say i want to capture 60 minutes of data with a ring buffer of 5 files. i can see how to do this in tcpdump, but was wondering if its possible in tshark
<parapan> celthunder: I used the command with sudo ..doesn't work ....I've made sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1 ...doesn't work
<xibalba> sometihng similiar to the -G fflag in tcpdump
<Gage_> gage@derptop:~$ ping http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ping: unknown host http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gage@derptop:~$ ping archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ping: unknown host archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gage@derptop:~$
<Gage_> So no.
<minixvbox> parapan: 777 is never a good idea
<celthunder> Gage_: does your dns work
<celthunder> yabai: and you cant ping that whole thing what the.......
<Gage_> Well, I can browse the web just fine
<Gage_> so I'm assuming yes
<parapan> minixvbox: I try to install freenas OS on a USB stick ...but I cannot write the OS to the stick ...permission denied
<celthunder> Gage_: ping the server not the whole url
<Gage_> gage@derptop:~$ ping archive.ubuntu.com PING archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.183) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from zaurac.canonical.com (91.189.92.183): icmp_req=1 ttl=39 time=127 ms
<Gage_> So
<Gage_> Yes?
<minixvbox> parapan: how is this related to ubuntu?
<celthunder> Gage_: yeah ok does the server have the files you were trying to grab on it
<Gage_> don't know
<Gage_> I was trying to get xchat
<parapan> minixvbox: lol man .....ubuntu is the OS under I try to write an USB stick and it does not work ? am I entitled now to ask for help in this channel ?
<Gage_> but I can't get anything else.
<celthunder> parapan: unmunt sdb1 then try
<Praxi> hmm can't get visio 2010 to install into wine.  Looking at the appdb on winehq.com they all said they had to do things, but not really what :)
<hobbelt> Is it possible to instantly ban an attacker if he uses a bad username on SSH? Like if user = ROOT -> instant ban?
<celthunder> hobbelt: yes fail2ban
<hobbelt> celthunder im running fail2ban, however havent found the user name option
<gustavoferreira> Hello, I'm using raw sockets to get all packets in one interface and send them all in another interface (basically, making my linux machine as a bridge) [yes, I know that can be done with kernel configuration, but I want to make my own program] it is simple, but one thing I noticed is that it miss some packets, maybe because, it takes some time to receive the packat and send them to another interface, and between that time, more p
<gustavoferreira> ackats arrive and my program isn't able to "detect" them, I already tried some sort of thread, but it still miss a few, anyone here can help? Any implementation type you may know?
<parapan> celthunder: doesn't work also
<minixvbox> parapan: if you are dd'ing the iso shouldn't that be to sdb (the stick) not sdb1 (the first partition on the stick)?
<parapan> minixvbox: tried with sdb and sdb1 ...not working .....
<celthunder> hobbelt: hmm always sort of assumed there was one
<Praxi> trying playonlinux too, but it just seems to hang also
<minixvbox> parapan: you sure the stick is sdb?
<celthunder> parapan: cfdisk /dev/sdb
<celthunder> parapan: does it fail
<hobbelt> celthunder there is a REGEX feature which does that, but dont think you can set it separately, just dont want to ban sb who mistypes password once
<parapan> celthunder: unable to get permission ...permission denied
<Promethes> application menu is displayed with 1 second delay in gnome fallback session. Anyone knows how to fix this super annoying issue?
<celthunder> parapan: uhm selinux issue?
<minixvbox> parapan: what does uname -a say?
<Gage_> soo
<Promethes> for example nautilus menu, terminal menu and many many others, this is really annoying
<mintman> parapan: try yumi, unetbootin or do a manual iso to usb stick
<celthunder> Gage_: were you able to grab the files off the server without apt
<Broc93> wylde: I've used that ISO on 4 computers before that one, and the other systems works perfectly. Maybe the CD got damaged, but I think it's quite difficult
<Gage_> What do you mean?
<celthunder> Gage_: not using apt try to download the files
<celthunder> Gage_: use axel or wget or uzbl or something
<celthunder> Broc93: any luck with a different kernel
<Fyodorovna> Broc93, have you run a memeory test?
<Fyodorovna> memory*
<parapan> minixvbox: uname gives me the user on my machine, linux version and so on ....
<minixvbox> parapan: can i see it please?
<Broc93> Fyodorovna: no, didn't have enough time today. will surely try tomorrow
<dommer> Why is it that my webcam won't work in Ubuntu?
<dommer> Is there a package I need?
<parapan> minixvbox: Linux xxxxx-laptop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Fyodorovna> dommer, looked on the web with the model and ubuntu?
<Gage_> I don't know how to get the files without using apt. Just tell me what to do, I'm a n00b.
<dommer> I thought logitech should work in it.  :|
<mrgreenfur> Hi Ya'll. I'm running a VPS that's still on 8.04 LTS. Should I upgrade the distro or is it not really worth it?
<SinnerNyx> I have a ubuntu VM i'm using as an ssh server, which I'm also tunneling my dev http server through for development and testing. I'd like to make it so that I can forward certain requests to another machine on the same network (the VM's host machine in fact). My understanding is I need to make my ubuntu box into a proxy server. is this correct?
<minixvbox> parapan: while unrelated to your dd problem, there is an update to the kernel in lucid
<Broc93> Fyodorovna: if there's no prolem with the RAM, what should I do?
<parapan> minixvbox: and you're suggesting first upgrade and then try again ???
<Fyodorovna> Broc93, not sure really, I just saw a suggestion to check the ram.
<minixvbox> parapan: i find its always best to run the latest updates
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: it was mine i think
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: not sure what else would cause page errors
<jenders> What is the difference between the lines, ... lucid and ... lucid-updates in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Broc93> Fyodorovna: OK. So I'll make another CD with the ISO (just to be sure) and run a memory test, tomorrow. Thank you a lot
<minixvbox> parapan: i can't see how the dd isue is related but worth updating anyway
<parapan> minixvbox: still dd doesn't supposed to be affected by this .....it's a permission issue nothing more .....
<jrib> !repos | jenders
<ubottu> jenders: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Raymond__> from the terminal how do i turn on the wireless card, BCM4306
<jrib> jenders: one is for the "lucid" repository and the other is for "lucid-updates"
<minixvbox> parapan: yes, thats what i was saying, but just informing you that your current kernel has an update
<parapan> minixvbox: k man , thanks for the effort ...
<celthunder> Raymond__: modprobe b43 or whatever ip addr wlan0 up or something like that
<bennyp> Hey there. I'm trying to install on a toshiba network, and at partitioning, I get an input/outpur error on dev/sda
<bennyp> what could the problem be? corrupt flash?
<daswort> hi. Where can i change ctrl+alt+Fx ? Thats X.org related or isn't?
<celthunder> bennyp: sda is usually your hard drive
<celthunder> daswort: to what
<minixvbox> !tty | daswort
<ubottu> daswort: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<bennyp> celthunder: right. I want to install to the hard drive
<theadmin> daswort: It's not. Normally it's configured in /etc/inittab, but I have no idea how it's done with Upstart
<Gage_> I feel dumb. Could someone (in simple words) help me get apt working?
<bennyp> sorry for not pecifying, but i'm installing from USB
<celthunder> Gage_: did the test work
<Gage_> See, I didn't know how to do what you were telling me to do.
<celthunder> bennyp: does your hdd work properly
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, can you open gparted, take a screenshot and imagebin it.
<bennyp> celthunder, Fyodorovna i'm concerned the flash is corrupted. gparted doesn't list /dev/sda, and the filebrowser doesn't notice the old windows partition (sda)
<bennyp> i can't mount /dev/sda either
<celthunder> bennyp: you dont mount sda you mount the partitions
<celthunder> bennyp: do you have a weird hdd setup or raid some odd scsi setup etc
<bennyp> celthunder: sorry it's been awhile. I have /dev/sda, sda1, sda2 and sda3
<bennyp> celthunder: it's a toshiba netbook that hadwindows 7 installed on it. could have been that the win 7 setup mucked around with things
<celthunder> bennyp: then cfdisk /dev/sda what does it say or try fdisk
<jenders> jrib: so if I remove lucid-updates I will never move past the release I've installed from?
<bennyp> cfdisk /dev/sda: FATAL ERROR  cannot open disk drive
<celthunder> bennyp: hmm
<jrib> jenders: whether or not you remove it, you will never end up on a different release unless you tell ubuntu you want to upgrade your release.  lucid-updates provides updates to fix software issues
<bennyp> celthunder: fdisk -l /dev/sda: cannot open /dev/sda
<celthunder> bennyp: sec
<daswort> okay. But i want to change the keystroke combo.
<minixvbox> daswort: i don't think you can
<celthunder> bennyp: are you root when running those
<celthunder> minixvbox: could he remap his keys?
<minixvbox> celthunder: ctrl alt and F* keys?
<bennyp> celthunder: i'm running them off the iso
<bennyp> i'll try sudo
<celthunder> minixvbox: just the f* ones the ctrl alt are kind of needed as is
<magpii> hi. I am having a major issue while trying to install ubuntu 11.10 off a usb drive. It keeps telling me part way through that my usb drive may be faulty....its brand new bought today to replace another that was having the same issue while installing
<bennyp> celthunder sudo cfdisk /dev/sda returns fatal error, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda returns nothing
<celthunder> magpii: md5 the iso used?
<magpii> the iso was downloaded from the ubuntu webpage, gimme a sec to post link
<santoshfamily> how to copy folder to /usr/share/themes ?
<celthunder> santoshfamily: cp
<calico> I am confused, could some please explain what a Rolling distribution is an is it any different from Ubuntu?
<jack> santoshfamily: sudo cp -R
<celthunder> magpii: md5 it to make sure it matches
<magpii> the iso was downloaded from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Fyodorovna> !md5sum | magpii
<ubottu> magpii: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<magpii> how do i md5 it?
<Fyodorovna> magpii, ^^^
<santoshfamily> what is -R ?
<celthunder> calico: you never reinstall they update as it comes out im in arch which in an example
<celthunder> santoshfamily: recursive
<gareth_> hey guys if I wanted some help with permissions/group settings for qjackctl on 12.04 where should I go?
<minixvbox> calico: rolling is when you install and you never need to install again, it is continually updated (like gentoo or arch), ubuntu has 6 months releases so isn't rolling
<magpii> I have downloaded the 11.10 64/32 bit as well as the 10.04 32/64 bit and still having the same issue
<celthunder> calico: basically the release rolls along you never have a version number etc your always current
<santoshfamily> pls explain by giving a example ?
<calico> celthunder: so what do you mean, if I install Ubuntu that mean''s that I'll have to REinstall in 6 months??
<celthunder> calico: something like that or install over your previous one
<minixvbox> calico: yes, or upgrade to the next release
<gareth_> ah no worries, I should read the channel title in future :D
<calico> minixvbox: upgrade just from the os, with the updates?
<minixvbox> calico: with a rolling distro there is no upgrading to the next release, you are effectively running the latest by simply being up-to-date
<celthunder> santoshfamily: cp -r /source $HOME copies the directory /source to my home dir
<SinnerNyx> is there a way to forward traffic to another machine based on port and the hostname used in the request?
<celthunder> santoshfamily: and everything in it
<celthunder> SinnerNyx: probably
<calico> k tnx
<celthunder> calico: yes basically
<santoshfamily> thanks i am going to try it ?
<bennyp> celthunder: check this out pastebin.com/2zYPSKjE
<SinnerNyx> celthunder: where would I start? can it be done with IPtables?
<celthunder> bennyp: cant help you from there sorry
<bennyp> celthunder: thanks a mint! have a great day
<celthunder> you too hopefully someone else has an idea
<daswort> thanks for helping, i try it another way…
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, how about a imagebin of gparted.
<ericluwolf> Hello.
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: i think he said sda didnt show up
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: well, i can tell you that sda didn't even show up
<celthunder> ericluwolf: hi
<ericluwolf> I'm making an Ubuntu derivitive
<ericluwolf> Sharing the love.
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, ah did you look in the disk utility?
<celthunder> ericluwolf: thats nice
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, I recognize the fdisk did not see it a swell
<ericluwolf> How can I get started working with the derivative team?
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: correct
<ericluwolf> Bennyp can you repeat your problem?
<pythonsnake> I installed cpufreqd but I don't have acpi-cpufreq is that normal?
<minixvbox> ericluwolf: what? if you are making a derivative that is your responsibility
<bennyp> and when i try to boot into the old windows install (safe mode or normal) it hangs
<jpmnr7> como se usa isto?
<celthunder> bennyp: he cant access sda without fatal errers even as root
<bennyp> ericluwolf: trying to install on a toshiba netbook (nb205)
<theadmin> ericluwolf: There is no such thing. The official Ubuntu derivatives are Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu and Ubuntu Studio. Any other derivatives are not supported and will never be
<martian> Does unity have a 'run' prompt like the alt-f2 in gnome2?
<theadmin> martian: Yes, it's the same way (alt-f2) :P
<martian> theadmin: then the keyboard must be messed up on this laptop ;)
<ericluwolf> I know. But there is a way on the ubuntu wiki to work with them for hardware and security support. Development is all o n me tho
<bennyp> can you advise on ssd diagnostic tools?
<Fyodorovna> ericluwolf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<bennyp> preferably in software manager
<ericluwolf> Sata I presume
<theadmin> martian: Possible, hm.
<martian> theadmin: oh, silly dell; had to hit clt-fn-f2 otherwise it was turning on and off the wifi :p
<ribhoo> anyone knows how to change language in lynx?
<sparcm> I have problem with swedish characters, can anyone help me?
<theadmin> martian: ...weird
<martian> theadmin: what's weirder is having to remove the keyboard and front panel to get at the hard drive :x
<ziglir> ahh it's a wonderful day
<bennyp> ericluwolf, Fyodorovna might have something to do with a BIOS setting called "AHCI" needing to be disabled
<celthunder> ribhoo: should take the default
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, does windows still boot?
<lwizardl> I have a file inside of the trash that refuses to let me remove it. I am getting Input/Output error. Is there a way to force remove it ?
<parapan> minixvbox: what to hear the solution ???
<ericluwolf> Switch to combination or ide/pata in your BIOS. Windows setup doesn't like AHCI.
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: no. I disabled AHCI, but haven't tried win yet
<theadmin> !trash | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ribhoo> celthunder: no, got translit, had to change the use locale-based
<zykotick9> ribhoo: not related to your issue, but if you want a text browser I'd recommend links2 or elinks over lynx
<celthunder> lwizardl: rm rf
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: that might have done it. installer now recogs the windows part
<lwizardl> cellthunder, tried that even as sudo
<zykotick9> lwizardl: an I/O error may indicate a hardware issue...
<KaiSforza> Excuse me, how do you turn off the screensaver using the terminal? aka, where's the conf file?
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: oops! creating ext part failed
<zykotick9> lwizardl: you may want to have a look at your "dmesg" output
<lwizardl> zykotick9, I was making a clonezilla image of a laptop and the battery died and it refuses to let me remove it
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, how many partitions do you see?
<celthunder> KaiSforza: xset s 0 0 xset -dpms xset s off it .xinitrc
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: 3, all ntfs
<celthunder> KaiSforza: er in not it
<lwizardl> rm: cannot remove `.Trash-1000/expunged/EXAMPLE': Input/output error
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, post a screenshot of bgparted now, in imagebin.
<Fyodorovna> gparted*
<Fyodorovna> !imagebin | bennyp
<ubottu> bennyp: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: since disabling ahci in bios i have sda1 (about 1500m label System), 2 (223gb (label Tl103127W0E) and 3 (7gb - recovery)
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, if you want help then consider following requests.
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: i'm operating off of two machine now, it's a bit cumbersome, please understand
<Fyodorovna> bennyp, I'm not to into 20 questions.
<bennyp> Fyodorovna: /dev/sda2 (main windows partition) has at least 923 bad sectors
<ericluwolf> hey guys I'm back
<ericluwolf> still having problems, bennyp
<celthunder> bennyp: thats pretty bad but new drives can ship with like 2 percent failure
<bennyp> ericluwolf, celthunder yeah, after disabling "ahci" in bios I got the liveimage to spot the windows partitions.
<bennyp> but the major win part has 923 bad sectors <- there's yer problem
<KaiSforza> celthunder: my friend's computer is booting up and logging in, but then going right to the screensaver. will that fix it?
<celthunder> KaiSforza: uh maybe. try it
<KaiSforza> alright
<ericluwolf> fsck in the terminal will help with tose nbad sectors
<ericluwolf> i trust you can unmount and mount via the cli?
<zykotick9> KaiSforza: FYI celthunder's suggestion is actually powersaving screen blanking, NOT related to screensaver
<bennyp> celthunder, Fyodorovna, ericluwolf: results of gparted "check and fix" on the main windows partition: pastebin.org/CLbSmZE0
<Fyodorovna> !tab | ericluwolf
<ubottu> ericluwolf: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bennyp> ericluwolf: yessir
<KaiSforza> oh
<Fyodorovna> ericluwolf, please don't just talk.
<ericluwolf> okay sorry. new to irc Fyodorovna
<KaiSforza> zykotick9: do you know how to turn off the screensaver? where's the screensaver config file?
<celthunder> zykotick9: sorry lol my screensaver is just tho power off or my monitor
<zykotick9> KaiSforza: you might be able to kill to screensaver process?  Not sure on it's config from cli sorry
<KaiSforza> zykotick9: what's the screensaver processes name?
<zykotick9> KaiSforza: depends.  you could try "ps aux | grep screen" perhaps (no screensaver running here to check with)
<spliced> hey, I'm having problems changing the directory of an ftp in ubuntu
<spliced> would someone mind helping?
<zykotick9> KaiSforza: i know there is an xscreensaver and a gnomescreensaver
<KaiSforza> zykotick9: (same) and thanks
<Fyodorovna> !ask | spliced
<ubottu> spliced: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<celthunder> spliced: whats the error and did you check permissions
<bennyp> ericluwolf, Fyodorovna have to move my location i'll be back in 10 minutes. thanks for the help this far
<spliced> Fyodorovna: I did ask the question :p
<ericluwolf> spliced: what's the remote filesystem
<spliced> one sec
<Fyodorovna> !help | spliced
<ubottu> spliced: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spliced> is Fyodorovna a bot?
<Fyodorovna> spliced, no
<JJasonClark> noob question: how do I tell if my server is using iptables or ufw? Or does the question not make since because I not yet understand the programs well enough?
<celthunder> spliced: no and you did ask to ask a question
<seth_> how do i change the order of the sidebar?
<spliced> I asked the question above it, anyway
<spliced> one moment
<Fyodorovna> spliced, asking for help is not really a good idea.
<celthunder> JJasonClark: iptable -L if you hove entries you are using it no idea what ufw is
<spliced> i got that the first two times you said it
<spliced> jesus fucking christ
<JJasonClark> celthunder: thank you
<spliced> just wait a moment~
<pangolin> !language | spliced
<ubottu> spliced: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<spliced> ok
<seth_> how do I change order or bar on left?
<celthunder> seth_: drag n drop? what ui
<spliced> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<spliced> ok I followed that
<Fyodorovna> seth_, drag up or down some do not move.
<seth_> in unity
<spliced> and it's taking me to the entire drive of the VM
<ericluwolf> sidebar? or in nautilus?
<spliced> I just want it to be in /var/www
<celthunder> seth_: drag n drop
<seth_> thanks but the whole bar moves
<SeySayux> Hey, does ubuntu come with a builtin firewall these days?
<Captain_Proton> spliced, what fpt server you running
<spliced> the one from the link I provided: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<theadmin> SeySayux: Yes, iptables and a frontend to it, ufw
<SeySayux> *builtin and enabled by default to block all ports
<celthunder> spliced: set the root dir
<ericluwolf> SeySayux: I don't think so, but I know you can get one from the Software Center
<Fyodorovna> seth_, drag out side the panel to the right with left mouse key held down and drop
<theadmin> SeySayux: No, nobody would want to block all ports, that's just silly, Windows behaviour
<spliced> celthunder: I did, it's not working
<spliced> and I restarted it
<impi> hello, with pureftpd i can connect from localhost, but not from outside the box? no firewall..
<celthunder> SeySayux: no idea but iptables has always worked well
<impi> feeling so dumb.
<JJasonClark> SeySayux: iptables and ufw are both installed by default on 10.04 server
<mintman> If you want to reload Ubuntu ,but keep the programs you installed can you save the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives and reinstall system to the same state?
<ericluwolf> SeySayux: But please don't take my word as law...
<celthunder> impi: what ip is it listening on
<SeySayux> theadmin: Well, IMHO, ubuntu is moving towards more "Windows behavior" in attempt to woo Windows users into using it.
<celthunder> spliced: any log files that might help
<seth_> GOT IT! THANKS!! First time i've seen that UI function. Out and in. thanks!!
<Fyodorovna> !0t | SeySayux
<Captain_Proton> spliced, are you using the "userftp" then ?
<Fyodorovna> !ot | SeySayux
<ubottu> SeySayux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KaiSforza> zykotick9: ok, go into the terminal and type $ps aux | grep screen   $kill -s pid-for-screen
<spliced> yea
<pythonsnake> I installed cpufreqd but I don't have acpi-cpufreq is that normal?
<SeySayux> Fyodorovna: ?
<celthunder> pythonsnake: yes ?
<JJasonClark> where is the iptables config file? I can only find the ufw one
<theadmin> JJasonClark: iptables is configured with the "iptables" command.
<impi> celthunder, 0.0.0.0:21
<zykotick9> KaiSforza: you don't need the -s part, or you could use "killall NAMEOFPROGRAM"
<celthunder> JJasonClark: wherever you save it to i put mine in etc
<impi> 0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<KaiSforza> zykotick9: ah, thanks.
<pythonsnake> how do i get then please?
<ericluwolf> SeySayux: I think that KDE is more for the Windows types. Not my cup of tea, but I've always been a GNOME fan... I think Ubuntu will be its own thing for years to come :)
<JJasonClark> ahh, have to do your own and ad the startup commands?
<Captain_Proton> ok you have two options one: add right (user) to dir you want to ftp to. or change the right on the folder to 777 < not recommanded
<pythonsnake> get it*
<celthunder> impi: that would listen on all ports on all ip im sure you dont want that
<impi> i nmpa the box and i only get: 22/tcp open  ssh: 80/tcp open  http but no 21..
<bennyp> ericluwolf: Fyodorovna: celthunder: ok i need an NTFS partition fixer-upper that runs from the iso (i.e. i can't boot into windows to use MS's tools)
<impi> strange
<celthunder> icmp are you suer its running
<Captain_Proton> spliced, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/ add the user to www-data group
<SeySayux> My problem currently is not whether Ubuntu is Windows like or where to get a firewall, but that *something* is blocking access to my box and when I was running Windows, it wasn't.
<celthunder> bennyp: fsck
<ericluwolf> bennyp: do you have your Windows install disk?
<Captain_Proton> then you should have rw access
<impi> celthunder, yep its running since i can connect locally
<starsunflower_> <ericluwolf> do you like the new gnome?
<ericluwolf> bennyp: sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device name>
<ericluwolf> use fdisk -l bennyp to get your device name
<rcmaehl> I just installed Windows 7 on my computer but now I can't boot into linux. I'm on a live USB right now so can someone walk me through the grub install. Note: My /boot is a seperate partition from my /. Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<ericluwolf> starsunflower_: I love the new GNOME!
<celthunder> impi: hmm did it log an error on listening to the external ips
<Captain_Proton> spliced, you may want to make the www the ftp root
<ericluwolf> starsunflower_: As in GNOME 3. Part of me wishes Ubuntu would have gone with that instead... but Unity is cool too.
<impi> celthunder, nothing mate. it's all systems go
<spliced> tis what I am trying to do, but hmm
<celthunder> rcmaehl: grub then setup (hdAUTAO,OEUHTA)
<rcmaehl> It doesn't load grub
<celthunder> rcmaehl: replace the random crap with your relevant info
<starsunflower_> <ericluwolf> ahh :) ic - i think i'm an old fart, don't like gnome 3, unity *or* metro in win8, lolz - I like hierarchical menus, less clicking
<rcmaehl> It goes directly to the windows boot loader
<celthunder> rcmaehl: chroot and do the above
<ericluwolf> bennyp: are you sure the ntfs is the problem or is it the mbr
<celthunder> rc it should reput grub in your mbr
<rcmaehl> so grub-setup
<ericluwolf> starsunflower_: i take it you're a little more of a kde fan?
<Fyodorovna> !grub | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<impi> damn you ec2.
<Fyodorovna> rcmaehl, do you have a mbr setup or a gpt?
<starsunflower_> <ericluwolf> actually no. I have run it, but it's a bit too bouncy imho. I do run it on my laptop from time to time. I've never done a straight KDE install and stuck with it, always went gnome and then installed KDE
<impi> added a port range. 21:0.0.0.0 working.
<impi> punk a$$ biaatch
<rcmaehl> Fyodorovna: mbr as windows 7 doesn't want to do gpt -_-
<celthunder> starsunflower_: try xmonad
<celthunder> impi: lol
<impi> celthunder, thanks for the help
<celthunder> impi: glad you gt it sorted
<impi> Security Groups >.<
<Fyodorovna> rcmaehl, okay is the HD gpt?
<rcmaehl> msdos
<rcmaehl> as much as I hate having it like that
<celthunder> rcmaehl: grub then setup (hdAUTAO,OEUHTA) what happened when you did that
<Fyodorovna> rcmaehl, do yo have a boot partition for ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> you
<ericluwolf> bennyp: any luck on your end with that nasty NTFS error?
<rcmaehl> Fyodorovna: yes /dev/sdb1 uuid=eea91651-dc63-40d8-a4fe-2acc3cd32c83
<Fyodorovna> rcmaehl, on a mbr setup you do not need a boot partition, if that alone is what it is.
<starsunflower_> <ericluwolf> I was thinking of trying out LXDE - is Xmonad like openbox or something?
<Fyodorovna> rcmaehl, this is not a lvm I assume but a rxt type partitioning.
<celthunder> starsunflower_: its a tiling manager thats simple easy to use takes like 10mb of ram and has everythiny you need.  also it organizes your windows for you
<spliced> if I pastebin the config file
<spliced> perhaps someone can look to see if there's an error in that
<bennyp> ericluwolf: just ran ntfsfix. failed: ntfs sig missing. volume corrupt, run dhfdisk
<bennyp> *chkdsk
<ericluwolf> starsunflower_: I don't really have wxperience with that.... sorry :).. But I'm sure you'll like it if it's recommended.
<ericluwolf> bennyp: try ntfsfix -f as root
<Fyodorovna> ext type partition sorry rcmaehl
<spliced> nvm done it
<rcmaehl> never mind
<spliced> DefaultRoot /var/www
<celthunder> starsunflower_: you can add /change pretty much anything you want in it in about 10 seconds as well
<bennyp> ericluwolf: invalid option. i only have b h n and V
<mstenta> Hey all, I'm trying to identify how an intruder got into my Ubuntu server. I found a file called /etc/cron.d/update.db that adds the following "12 * * * * root chown root.root /tmp/sh; chmod u+s /tmp/sh" … seems suspicious to me… right?
<ericluwolf> bennyp: sorry. do you have a windows install disk laying around somewhere?
<jrib> mstenta: yes...
<celthunder> bennyp: did fsck worx
<aaron_c> hi, i accidentally executed this command: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily".  how do i undo the changes it made?
<celthunder> work
<celthunder> mstenta: yeah i would delete that...
<CoolCoder>  http://www.diigo.com/item/t/2480215_110729697_6364607 please check this image. I have recently created a git repo from terminal of ubuntu. Now all my files in desktop, home folder have a svn symbol. let me know why is it?
<theadmin> !ppa-purge | aaron_c
<ubottu> aaron_c: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mstenta> jrib: thanks. thought so. just wanted confirmation. :-)
<bennyp> ericluwolf: i have a windows install on the sdd. maybe after disabling ahci it'll boot into safe mode
<mstenta> jrib: still trying to figure out how that got there… :-/
<bennyp> celthunder: haven't tried since disabling ahci.. stand by
<ericluwolf> bennyp: standing by....
<bennyp> ericluwolf celthunder : which flags for fsck? it's ntfs
<aaron_c> theadmin: thanks, but when i try that i get Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-audio-dev alsa-daily.  and, when i run apt-get update it's givign me errors so i think the ppa is still there
<theadmin> aaron_c: are you sure you're typing it right? sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<starsunflower_> <ericluwolf> idk that may be to much for me. I don't write haskell ;) Looks interesting though, esp for those with gargantuan monitors
<ericluwolf> bennyp: sudo apt-get install N
<ericluwolf> bennyp: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<aaron_c> theadmin: ya, i just pasted that exactly
<jrib> mstenta: what kernel are you running on the machine?
<bennyp> ericluwolf: already newest ver
<ericluwolf> bennyp: fsck -t ntfs
<mstenta> jrib: ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> aaron_c: Huh, with the /, right?
<aaron_c> theadmin: it seems like it's ignoring the forward slash for some reason, even when i surround it with quotations
<jrib> mstenta: kernel
<aaron_c> theadmin: ya
<RyanD> Is there an easy way I can log all actions/commands of a certain user/users?
<ericluwolf> bennyp: OR fsck.ntfs
<mstenta> jrib: sorry… newb… one sec i'll figure it out
<hydrox24_> ericluwolf: wouldnt you want to add the option to make fsck automatically fix errors too?
<mintman> celthunder: what exactly is xmonad? reading this website understand it runs in x11 enviroment?? what does it do?
<jrib> mstenta: uname -r
<theadmin> aaron_c: Odd... Okay, cd to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and find the .list file there
<mstenta> jrib: thanks
<theadmin> aaron_c: Then just rm it
<zykotick9> mintman: it's a tiling windows manager
<celthunder> mintman: a window manager
<bennyp> ericluwolf celthunder error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs
<hydrox24_> RyanD: just monitor their bash history
<ericluwolf> hydrox24_: yeah... that too
<RyanD> hydrox24_: where to view?
<ericluwolf> bennyp: What version of windows is it?
<mintman> celthunder: downloading now give it a try! :)
<bennyp> ericluwolf: 7
 * RyanD has never bothered to do this shit before.
<RyanD> But I've got a very, very lazy outsourced team on a project of mine.
<celthunder> mintman: its a tiling window manager give it a try it just makes sense yeah lol thats cool let me know if you have issues
<RyanD> well, that I'm managing.
<bennyp> ericluwolf: the client said "after we installed 7 it broke"
<aaron_c> theadmin: excellent, thanks!
<mstenta> jrib: hmm… well it's a Rackspace VPS, and I currently have it in "rescue mode" so i can diagnose it… running uname -r in rescue mode gives me 2.6.35.4-rscloud, but that might not be the kernel the machine is… is there a way to find that out, my machine is currently mounted in /mnt/...
<bennyp> not sure if she meant right after or later on
<Fyodorovna> !language > RyanD
<ubottu> RyanD, please see my private message
<RyanD> .....
<RyanD> wow.
<celthunder> Fyodorovna: ?
<jrib> mstenta: you can check /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mintman> celthunder: hope not used fluxbox and most of the WM and DE so I hope this goes smooth. I see people add code so I can download enviroment I like. :)
<RyanD> portland user is bitter because portland.
<Fyodorovna> !attitude > RyanD
<ubottu> RyanD, please see my private message
<RyanD> .....
<jrib> mstenta: but I am more interested in what kernel was booted when this was done; so it depends on whether you installed kernels and didn't reboot
<mintman> celthunder: Does this use a script I can edit?
<RyanD> Rather than being ridiculously passive-aggressive, I'd love for you to explain your issue.
<RyanD> I come on here to get a question answered and you're hassling me for no reason at all.
<mstenta> jrib: hm… no /boot/grub - maybe because it's a virtual server?
<bennyp> ericluwolf: fsck.ntfs not found
 * RyanD waits for next bot command!
<celthunder> mintman: .xmonad/xmonad.hs
<Fyodorovna> RyanD, no issue your on a family channel use appropritte language and read te code of conduct.
<Praxi> portland taunts me with sun, got a hour of it yesterday before it started dumping buckets on me again.
<prezeus> can anyone help me uninstalling unity?
<jrib> mstenta: I'm not familiar with rackspace.  What's the latest version in /boot?
<mintman> celthunder: thanks understand, hope this as easy to play with as conky
<mstenta> jrib: /boot is empty :-/
<zykotick9> !notunity | prezeus
<ubottu> prezeus: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<RyanD> i tried googling appropritte but I just got a link to a Lexus forum, can you please explain what you mean?
<iceroot> prezeus: and replace it with what?
<fairuz_> Hi, what telephone does canonical use to show the Ubuntu on Android demo?
<jrib> mstenta: maybe it gets mounted elsewhere
<RyanD> Sorry for taking up space with this, anyways, hydrox24_ donde esta el bash logs?
<celthunder> mintman: yeah try using mrelendigs config as a starting point
<mintman> celthunder: give it a try
<prezeus> iceroot: gnome2
<iceroot> prezeus: not possible
<celthunder> mintman: may want to install dmenu or gmrun as well
<iceroot> prezeus: there is no gnome2 anymore
<zykotick9> fairuz_: you might want to try #ubuntu-phone if you don't get an answer here
<prezeus> iceroot: I mean no google shell no unity....
<iceroot> fairuz_: picture looks like samsumg prime
<prezeus> icerrot: gnome-panels...
<iceroot> prezeus: you mean gnome-shell?
<starsunflower_> <ubottu> that's useful info. I have not delved yet. still running lucid. my son likes it on his netbook though
<iceroot> prezeus: there is no gnome2 anymore, so you have to choose, unity, gnome3, kde4, lxde, xfce4
<fairuz_> thanks. By t he way, just to make it clear. What canonical shows is not the same as some tutorials I found on the net on how to get Ubuntu on Android right? something using vnc and stuff.
<prezeus> iceroot: I don't want gnome-shell either, just gnome panels...
<theadmin> prezeus: sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback
<iceroot> fairuz_: yes its something totally different canocial is showinh
<theadmin> prezeus: That's as close as it gets to gnome2, HOWEVER it's NOT gnome2.
<fairuz_> iceroot: it looks very nice
<mintman> celthunder: looking over darcs
<mstenta> jrib: ok… it's 2.6.32
<prezeus> theadmin: but I heard that there is problems with the panels ?
<iceroot> fairuz_: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<theadmin> prezeus: Well... "problems"? I don't know what kind of problems do you mean, they act and look a bit differently
<iceroot> fairuz_: yes, its a really killer-feature (imo) and i am very happy about what canocial is doing there
<Fyodorovna> prezeus, the gnome-shel will give you gone 3 and the fall back gnome a pseudo gnome 2
<Fyodorovna> s/shell//gnome
<beatboxhero> Hey what do I do if my version of Ubuntu wont update properly? I get a 404 not found error when trying to update
<jrib> mstenta: which one :)
<theadmin> prezeus: Try XFCE, it's almost exactly same as Gnome2, you'll feel right at home with it
<celthunder> mintman: pretty cool right
<prezeus> theadmin: thank you!!
<Fyodorovna> beatboxhero, what release?
<iceroot> beatboxhero: which ubuntu version?
<fairuz_> iceroot: Well we share the same opinion then :).
<prezeus> theadmin: I'll try it
<celthunder> beatboxhero: try a different repo server
<iceroot> beatboxhero: cat /etc/issue to find out
<jrib> mstenta: anyway, this is probably something you should also be contacting rackspace about if they're the ones managing your kernel
<beatboxhero> hmm not sure what version it is. i will have to check
<beatboxhero> How do I change the repo server with a GUI?
<iceroot> beatboxhero: dont change the repo server
<mstenta> jrib: no worries, i'm already starting a new server and moving stuff over… i'm just poking around in the old one now to figure out what happened.
<beatboxhero> lol
<iceroot> beatboxhero: please provide the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<mstenta> jrib: … just trying to figure out how they got in so i can prevent it on the new server
<JJasonClark> where would log messages be placed for a failed mount call for mounting a NFS directory?  /var/log/messages doesn't show anything
<beatboxhero> okay will do
<jrib> mstenta: what services were you running on the old server?
<zykotick9> beatboxhero: ""lsb_release -sc" would be a bit faster
<Praxi> does 11.10 desktop not have any screensavers?
<iceroot> JJasonClark: stderr on your shell and not in any logs
<beatboxhero> what does that do?
<zykotick9> beatboxhero: shows your version
<mstenta> jrib: all kinds of good stuff ;-) ssh, apache, mysql, solr, webmin
<beatboxhero> aww! awesome
<JJasonClark> iceroot: shoot. oh well. program not registered isn't very useful. I need to research more I guess
<mstenta> jrib: i appreciate your help! what do you mean when you say "which one"? what should i look for exactly?
<zykotick9> !webmin | mstenta
<ubottu> mstenta: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mintman> celthunder: got alot of flexiblity to windows manager. This will take me some time to learn seeing how I'm not a programmer. But I can say the Windows manager should rock
<beatboxhero> Okay there we go im on karmic
<jrib> mstenta: well at least in the ubuntu repositories, there are various versions available of kernel 3.0.0... they are of the form 3.0.0-13, 3.0.0-14, and so on
<Shojo> hi mintman
<mstenta> ubottu: thanks, yea i heard that recently… i don't think i'll be putting it on the new server. do you think that caused the intrusion somehow? any way to know?
<ubottu> mstenta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> !eol | beatboxhero
<ubottu> beatboxhero: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> beatboxhero: last link ubottu told you
<Fyodorovna> !eol | beatboxhero
<mintman> celthunder: be back go to logout into xmonad
<celthunder> mintman: ok
<mintman> Shojo: found your problem
<trism> JJasonClark: not directly related to your question, but /var/log/messages is not used in ubuntu natty+, you should check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log for items you used to find there
<beatboxhero> iceroot? what do you mean?
<iceroot> beatboxhero: read the links from ubottu
<zykotick9> mstenta: webmin being the source of your problem would not surprise me at all
<Shojo> i have a problem?
<mintman> Shojo: sorry wrong person
<iceroot> beatboxhero: your version is no longer supported and the repos moved
<mstenta> jrib: ah ok… i googled for how to find out the version number, found /usr/include/linux/version.h with a LINUX_VERSION_CODE 132640
<Shojo> oh lol
<iceroot> beatboxhero: because of that you get 404
<jmazzi> I'm on 12.04; what do I need to do to have lightdm source ~/.xsession?
<iceroot> JJasonClark: #ubuntu+1
<oCean> jmazzi: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<beatboxhero> Makes perfect sense. thanks!
<iceroot> JJasonClark: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> jmazzi: #ubuntu+1
<jmazzi> the same applies to 11.04
<mintman> Shojo: be back playing with xmonad something new
<jmazzi> this isn't specific to 12.04
<mintman> Shojo: :)
<Shojo> have fun
<iceroot> jmazzi: using 12.04 is not supported here, please use #ubuntu+1
<oCean> jmazzi: no, you're currently on 12.04, that's not supported here
<JJasonClark> trism: thanks, I'll have a look
<mstenta> zykotick9: thanks… i'll see f i can find a way to confirm whether or not it is…
<jmazzi> oCean: k, but my 11.04 box exhibits the same bavior
<jmazzi> i'd like a fix for either
<celthunder> mintman: how do you like it
<mintman> Shojo: 18+ yrs of linux I dont know if this will be fun :)
<mintman> celthunder: hold on not that fast
<pythonsnake> How do I check cpu's freq?
<theadmin> pythonsnake: Most cpu information can be found by: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Lee3> i know this is a random question, does anyone know anything about car batteries?
<iceroot> Lee3: offtopic here
<pythonsnake> How can I change it? llower
<hydrox24_> Hi guys, I want to remove a ppa that is slowing my updates down but I have installed a package for it. Is it safe to remove the ppa with a package from it still installed?
<K-Rich> Lee3: they are 12c and usually around 200ahr
<iceroot> hydrox24_: yes
<K-Rich> 12v
<celthunder> hydrox24_: yeah
<Fyodorovna> hydrox24_, you familiar with apt-fast as well?
<xangua> !ppa-purge | hydrox24_
<ubottu> hydrox24_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hydrox24_> Fyodorovna: No, tell me more!
<theadmin> hydrox24_: Yes, but you'll stop receiving updates from that ppa
<johnny77_> I am trying to create a Ubuntu install USB. The check sum is coming out right; I'm using unetbootin to make usb; I've tried it on two computer; both see the flash drive after booting, but neither will boot the flash drive; gives a operating system missing error.
<hydrox24_> xangua: yeh, I was looking at using apt-purge
<zykotick9> johnny77_: are you creating this USB from a gnu/linux or microsoft host?
<bicepjai> is there anyone who have used sg_utils tool sg_logs here ?
<johnny77_> zykotick9: I
<johnny77_> zykotick9: I'm using Windows
<ironfoot495> I lost locslhost how do I get back can anyone help me with that?
<zykotick9> johnny77_: ok, i can't help then
<sarig_> hi all, having a slight nightmare with rsyslog on ubunto 10, using if fromhost-ip == '192.192.192.1' then /var/log/%fromhost%_syslog.log <newline> & ~ does not record the inbound syslog feed to the new file, all messages just continue going into /var/log/messages, any thoughts ?
<celthunder> ironfoot495: you lost the pc you are using
<mstenta> jrib: i found this article (http://my.opera.com/devloop/blog/2006/07/12/faille-de-securite-dans-le-kernel-2-6) - (in french, but google translate works pretty well) - it seems to describe something similar to what i've seen… do you think that's evidence enough to assume that the intruder exploited the kernel vulnerability?
<celthunder> thans hard to do i really is
<Batshua> Hey guys, my install is hanging at the "choose timezone" page.
<Fyodorovna> hydrox24_, sorry I have virtual running the computer is crawling. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818619
<ironfoot495> celthunder: no I lost the ability to get localhost
<bicepjai> how do we send data for log select using sg_logs ?
<Companion> <3 oCean
<celthunder> ironfoot495: readd it to your /etc/hosts and lo to your interfaces
<mintman> celthunder: run me past what do I need to do intially all I get is wallpaper that it no tools
<ironfoot495> ok
<mintman> celthunder: installed just xnomad nothing else
<celthunder> mintman: yep didy ou load elendigs config or just going without one
<bennyp> how do i install fsck.ntfs when ntfs-3g is installed
<celthunder> mintman: alt shift enter
<hydrox24_> bennyp: install ntfs-progs
<mintman> celthunder: I got to edit the profile first
<bennyp> hydrox24_: selecting ntfs-3g instead of ntfsprogs, ntfs-3g is up to date
<mintman> celthunder: didn't load elendigs yet
<Praxi> oh ya, for the person who pointed out the CTRL ALT L thing to lock the computer, only works on gnome screen saver, not on xscreensaver if it ever comes up again :)
<celthunder> mintman: alt shift enter gives you a terminal use alt jkl space etc to move around resize things etc ., also.  you can switch desktops alt 1-9
<celthunder> mintman: try the xmonad tour
<mintman> celthunder: roger that
<santoshfamily> how to upgrade 11.10 to 11.10 by cd ?
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: do nothing ;)
<Fyodorovna> santoshfamily,  11.10 to 11.10?
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, lol
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: FYI in order to upgrade via CD you need the alternative ISO
<hydrox24_> bennyp: sorry, can't explain that one.
<santoshfamily> can i create iso of my cd  ?
<celthunder> zykotick9: or a lot of time
<bennyp> hydrox24_: thanks anyways
<hydrox24_> bennyp: after installing ntfsprogs, try running the ntfsfix program
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: i don't mean you need the ISO physically, you need an alternateCD
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: ie. the regular LiveCD won't work
<zykotick9> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bennyp> how can i fix mbr?
<qmr> bennyp: i was thinking I'd write an article on that for my blog actually.  it's easy
<Zteam> Anybody can help me to fix my LVM-encrypted system
<bennyp> qmr: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<bennyp> qmr: recommends using ms-sys, which i can't find installed on in apt
<qmr> bennyp: that's stupid.
<zykotick9> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hydrox24_> bennyp: use this command, replacing the partition/disk as is appropriate: sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<liam__> anyone know where i can get the v4l2ucp source code
<hydrox24_> bennyp: lol, just went there OK checking now :)
<Zteam> it refuses to unlock thrr harddrive but I know my password is right
<bennyp> hydrox24_: i don't have ms-sys, and apt doesn't know about it
<santoshfamily> what does i386 and amd64 mean ?
<ha1dfo> hi all.
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: architecture, i386 = 32 bit, amd64 = 64 bit
<qmr> bennyp: look, boot up, sudo su so you're root.  next, you need to mount your stuffs.  mkdir mnt.  cd mnt.  now, mount / in mnt, and /boot if it is separate .. then, chroot mnt /bin/bash , grub-install --boot-directory=/boot
<minixvbox> 32bit and 64bit
<bennyp> hydrox24_: qmr: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/ suggests using lilo
<qmr> bennyp: make sense?
<qmr> bennyp: yea, it's not 1998
<ha1dfo> Is there any program in ubuntu that is intended to keep some of my processes running? (like a cluster application controller)
<qmr> bennyp: also update-grub afterwards
<santoshfamily> does it also tell the processor ?
<ha1dfo> or maybe keep them running and report SNMP if something is stopped
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: you choose which version based on your processor, not the other way around
<hydrox24_> bennyp: I wouldn't jump on that boat quite yet
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: well, that's no 100% true
<bennyp> qmr: i'm using the livecd to fix a busted win7 install, and hopefully clear the corrupted ntfs partitions away for ubuntu
<santoshfamily> i have amd processor which will be the correct ?
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: depends, is it 64bit - & do you want 64bit
<hydrox24_> bennyp: OK, I'm giving the go ahead for using lilo now
<qmr> bennyp:   ?  what is your goal
<hydrox24_> bennyp: tell us the command before you run it though.
<santoshfamily> how to know that ?
<zykotick9> santoshfamily: i386 will work no matter what
<hydrox24_> qmr: fix broken windows mbr
<bennyp> qmr: ubuntu on a toshiba netbook with a wonky ssd
<K-Rich> hmph, I have to based on mu gfx card... not suppoerted in newer ubuntus (last for me is 10.10)
<bennyp> hydrox24_: lilo -M /dev/sda (the ntfs drive) mbr
<chrisg91> Hi I have a really quick question as to installing ubuntu 12.04, I want to install alongside Windows 7 so I'm trying to use the "install alongside option" but the slider that lets you allocate disk space does not tell you which side is for ubuntu and which is for windows can someone tell me which is which?
<bennyp> hydrox24_: qmr: problem is, fdisk only SOMETIMES recogs /dev/sda
<zykotick9> bennyp: i don't think installing lilo is goint to help you, but i haven't been following - seems like an MS issue to me...
<Fyodorovna> !precise | chris
<ubottu> chris: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<minixvbox> chrisg91: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until it is released
<bennyp> zykotick9: except i don't have windows boot media that works :/
<hydrox24_> bennyp: I would suggest a lowecase M, let me check.
<bennyp> zykotick9: and i can't seem to be able to just wipe the drive
<chrisg91> minixvbox: okay thank you
<zykotick9> bennyp: another observation, using gnu/linux to try and fix NTFS isn't the greatest solution...
<LjL> bennyp: ms-sys isn't there anymore, but there is still the package "mbr" that might work
<hydrox24_> bennyp: alright, your all good, go for it!
<qmr> bennyp: I thought you wanted to fix mbr to boot into ubuntu and windows.  I'm confused.  if you want to install just install ..
<qmr> ben	use better hardware I guess..
<bennyp> LjL: unabel to locate pkg
<LjL> !info mbr
<bennyp> hydrox24_: fatal read in/out error
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-4 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bennyp> qmr: would love to, it's the client's
<LjL> bennyp: it's there in Oneiric. what version of Ubuntu are you using? keep in mind it's in Universe, you might need to enable that.
<hydrox24_> bennyp: do you know which partition the mbr is on? or which partition the mbr is?
<lukafulmine> hi
<minixvbox> bennyp: if your harddisk is failing then you need a new one (chkdsk and fsck can't repair hardware faults)
<hydrox24_> lukafulmine: g'day!
<LjL> hydrox24_: uh, the MBR on a partition?
<zykotick9> hydrox24_: MBR are never on partitions, they have a different name then
<bennyp> LjL: qmr hydrox24_ summing up: I'm running off the liveiso (usb) on a toshiba netbook. the client has three ntfs partitions with at least 932 bad sectors
<bennyp> i can't use chkdsk because i dont have working windows boot media
<minixvbox> bennyp: if your harddisk is failing then you need a new one (chkdsk and fsck can't repair hardware faults)
<lukafulmine> hydrox24_ are you from australia???
<bennyp> minixvbox: i'd like to avoid that conclusion if i can
<bennyp> minixvbox: but at this hour of the night i might have to
<LjL> bennyp: and your goal is restoring the client? i think your first goal should be salvaging the data, the hard disk is probably broken
<Zteam> anybody have a clue on how get lvm-encryption to work in ubuntu
<bennyp> LjL: they dont have data, IIRC
<minixvbox> bennyp: how do you propose to work around 900+ bad sectors?
<bennyp> minixvbox: i have no proposal >:D
<minixvbox> bennyp: you need a new harddrive, that is the fix
<LjL> bennyp: well as others are saying, you're probably just wasting your time with an HDD that's broken anyway. but even if you want to try anyway, it's seriously not a good idea to try to fix NTFS from within Ubuntu, so i really think you should procure a Windows CD to do that
<bennyp> LjL: no cd rom drive. its a netbook
<Zteam> bennyp: have u tried to run SeaTools or some similair tool
<Andi_M> hey folks.  I just did a fresh install of 10.04 on a brand new machine and it doesn't seem to be detecting my ethernet adaptor :/
<LjL> bennyp: well a USB key then, it's possible if i recall correctly to make one from a Windows CD using some software that Microsoft provides (although you probably need another Windows computer to do that one)
<jhutchins_wk> bennyp: If the bad clusters are stable, you may be ok - for a while.  If they're changing, the drive is actively failing.  The rules for an SSD are a little different, but usually it's only a short matter of time before it fails completely.
<jhutchins_wk> bennyp: Most rescue CD's will have an image that will work from a USB drive (and there are USB CDs).
<bennyp> 2team: jhutchins_wk : thanks
<LjL> bennyp: have you run smartmontools on the drive, by the way? that might tell you whether the drive is irremediably gone, or whether those bad sectors are just a one-off event (which i find unlikely, but).
<bennyp> LjL: says smart not supported
<zykotick9> Andi_M: (not uncommon for 10.04LTS) your ethernet is probably not supported OOTB - i have that issue with 10.04 on one of my EEEs, but a newer ubuntu worked fine
<LjL> bennyp: uhm, are you use it's an HDD? some netbooks have flash memory instead
<bennyp> LjL: it's /dev/sda
<bennyp> does that imply flash?
<Batshua> Asking agan with more detail: My 10.04 install keeps hanging at the "choose timezone" page.  It doesn't matter if I'm online or not.
<LjL> bennyp: no, that doesn't imply much. which model is it?
<minixvbox> LjL: i think he has an ssd
<bennyp> toshiba nb205
<zykotick9> bennyp: actually that says close to nothing these days - only that it's using scsi emulation
<bennyp> zykotick9: thanks
<bennyp> 2team: i'd love to run a good disk diagnostic, but don't have one on usb at the moment. can you recomment an image to flash?
<LjL> bennyp: uhm, the specs of one NB205 model say HDD, but maybe other sub-models have SSD, i wouldn't know. how big is it? if <32GB or so, then it's probably SSD, otherwise probably HDD
<bennyp> its 250. probably hdd
<caycep> if i want to run gnome 3 shell, is it safe to sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop?
<celthunder> bennyp: im on an nb205 atm works fine
<bennyp> celthunder: i'm jealous ;) i think this one's hdd is shot
<xangua> !nounity | caycep
<ubottu> caycep: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Fyodorovna> caycep, no
<Zteam> bennyp: If I were u I would download Ultimate boot cd and then run Seati
 * Batshua drops a pin
<Fyodorovna> caycep, which ubuntu release do you have?
<caycep> oneiric
<celthunder> bennyp: swap the hdd its like a 2 second process for the nb205s
<Zteam> Seatools or some other tool
<caycep> i started out w/ minimal xubuntu isntall lol
<Fyodorovna> caycep, leave unity there, just install gnome-shell.
<bennyp> Zteam: ok i'll try it out thank. any chance to boot from a second partition of my usb drive?
<caycep> yeah that's what i have.
<caycep> prob shouldn't mess w/ it
<Fyodorovna> yeah:)
<bennyp> celthunder: i would if i could but i dont have another on hand. will try at first op though
<caycep> i was a bit perf conscious - i moved over from an old p4 w/ 1gb ram to a core i5 w/ 4 gb ram
<gpm> !list
<ubottu> gpm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<caycep> it laughs at unity now but i like the gnome shell a little bit more
<gpm>  /msg ubottu !alis
<minixvbox> !alis > gpm
<Fyodorovna> caycep, there is a full club down the street doing that. :0
<ubottu> gpm, please see my private message
<Zteam> bennyp: i have no idea
<Zteam> !list
<ubottu> Zteam: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Zteam> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minixvbox> Zteam: what are you doing?
<bennyp> Zteam: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ but it only runs on win
<zykotick9> !msgthebot > Zteam
<ubottu> Zteam, please see my private message
<jhutchins_wk> unetbootin
<hydrox24_> bennyp: I can also recommend lili (LInux LIve USB creator)
<hydrox24_> it is also windows only, sorry didn't mean to address that last one to bennyp
<bennyp> Zteam: there's http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ but it runs on linux (i've got a mac here, the busted machine, and one pen drive)
<hydrox24_> gtg now, cya guys!
<bennyp> maybe i can do it with wine
<Oer> bennyp, use unetbootin , linux mac win
<jhutchins_wk> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<minixvbox> bennyp: i don't think wine would have access to usb
<bennyp> Oer: ten pints!
<Zteam> minixvbox: trying to resolve a issue with my lvm-encrypted system
<minixvbox> Zteam: i see, never used lvm sorry
<Zteam> minixvbox: not me either
<guntbert> Zteam: have a look at http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/
<Zteam> !search lvm
<ubottu> Found: lvm, sbuild, raid
<guntbert> Zteam: and maybe http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<libertyp1ime> Hey guys. Im trying to get notifications working. I am running xmonad instead of gnome and I was wondering if/how I can run the notifications daemon and have them appear on the screen. When I run notify-send "hi" "hello", nothing seems to happen
<mneptok> Zteam: if it was trivial to reset passwords of LVM-encrypted volumes then the purpose would be defeated.
<SinnerNyx> if i prematurely stopped apt-get in the middle of downloading files, do those files still exist? Is there some way to purge them?
<mneptok> SinnerNyx: sudo apt-get clean
<SinnerNyx> mneptok: great thx
<lozzer>  i want to revamp the gui for this app http://postimage.org/image/t58g6hbnv/ any idea on how to start
<donavan01> Is there any sort of encryption program that I can put on a usb flash drive and run on any machine both windows and linux that will make the whole process pretty much seemless sort of like bit locker in windows?
<Zteam> mneptok: well not if u have the right password in my case Im perfectly able to unlock the disk from the CD but the same password wont unlock the harddrive if I try to boot from it
<guntbert> !ot | lozzer
<ubottu> lozzer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bennyp> Oer: netbootin isn't what i need. I want to boot multiple os's from a single usb key
<pythonsnake> Hi
<pythonsnake> available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.27 GHz, 2.13 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.87 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.47 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.20 GHz
<pythonsnake> and it says frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz. Is that normal?
<mneptok> Zteam: /boot is on its own partition?
<FireStorms> Recently installed Apache on Ubuntu -- anyone know if Apache gets it's system time from my Ubuntu's time setting
<FireStorms> Anyone I can check?
<guntbert> FireStorms: no reason why not - what is your problem?
<jhutchins_wk> bennyp: You would just do them as normal installs with grub or lilo as a boot manager.
<Zteam> mneptok: yes thats right, any ideas?
<trism> libertyp1ime: depends on which notification daemon you use, if you install notify-osd, it should start automatically when something sends a notification, if you use, say, notification-daemon, you may need to start /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon first manually (it is usually started by /etc/xdg/autostart/notification-daemon.desktop)
<mneptok> Zteam: not really.
<bennyp> jhutchins_wk: multiple OS's on the USB key. I want to make an super useful computer diagnostic and ubuntu installing drive
<FireStorms> Fireblasto, problem is my Apache time does not seem to be accurate
<Fireblasto> hi!
<FireStorms> I need to know where it pulls its time settings from
<jhutchins_wk> bennyp: Right.  Go right ahead.
<Fireblasto> not sure if I can help you with that!
<Zteam> mneptok: well guess I have to live without lvm-encryption then :)
<paser> hola
<guntbert> FireStorms: look at the output of     sudo apachectl status | grep Time
<libertyp1ime> trism: thanks for the heads up
<FireStorms> guntbert, thanks, Apache does indeed use Ubuntu's system time
<Tellmarch> Hi, what to do if after an installation of ubuntu with Wubi there is no option to choose windows on boot?
<antihc3> anyone know how to start unity with xinit -- :1
<Fyodorovna> Tellmarch, are you getting a grub menu at boot?
<Tellmarch> nevermind, it fixed itself at 2nd boot (or missed it at first)
<junctions> Quick question: How do you upgrade a xubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10, no longer supported) with a bootable USB alternate drive for 11.10?
<junctions>  (I want to upgrade, not do a fresh install)
<jhutchins_wk> junctions: I believe you usually want to upgrade to each release in sequence, fix any issues, then upgrade to the next.
<junctions> In the software sources it has "Add CD-ROM" which doesn't prompt me for USB information (computer has no optical drive unit)
<cwainey> junctions, chances are an upgrade installation would break your system from that far back.
<minixvbox> !eol | junctions
<ubottu> junctions: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pricey> junctions: You could download the alternate cd and upgrade off off that I believe.
<Pricey> uuu awesome link there from minixvbox/ubottu
<jhutchins_wk> junctions: So you'd do 10.4, 10.10, 11.4, 11.10
<trever420> what would be the proper way to assign a NIC on my Ubuntu server two IP addresses (like in windows you can assign an network card a second IP in the advanced options for IP configuration)
<cwainey> On a side note, are graphical artifacts upon login common under precise?
<junctions> wow! thanks for the flood of help! I'll follow ubottu's link, and thanks for pointing me to doing sequential upgrades. luckily I'm only one step inside EOL, so the others should be a breeze
<minixvbox> junctions: you'd save a lot of bandwidth and time if you fresh install though
<onlowsecurity> any one has nmap and could help me scan a host, please?
<Fyodorovna> !eol | junctions
<ubottu> junctions: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<trever420> i sorta use nmap
<trever420> not CLI though
<trever420> i have zenmap that i tend to use, but same thing
<johnnycr> hey all, I've been having trouble getting my wireless adapter to work for days now... are there any network experts in here?
<Fyodorovna> junctions, opps sorry I missed you had eol info already. :)
<pythonsnake> hi, I can't scale freq anymore: frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz. I use powersave governor. anyone got an idea?
<trever420> johnnycr, far from expert... but what seems to be the issue?
<junctions> thanks minixvbox. I don't mind sparing bandwidth, and I don't want to have to decide what to save and what not. hopefully it won't crash midway
<trever420> johnnycr, what kind of NIC is it?
<onlowsecurity> could any one scan 67.208.220.116 67.208.220.118 with a network mapping tool, please?
<johnnycr> its a Rosewill RNX-N150UBE card with a Realtek 8188SU chipset
<Fyodorovna> Python1320, there is a cpu frequency applet you can get check OMGubuntu I believe
<trever420> onlowsecurity, do you want both IPs scanned or the range scanned?
<minixvbox> junctions: always backup what you need first (whether upgrading or fresh install)
<onlowsecurity> range would be fine
<onlowsecurity> no actualy both
<onlowsecurity> thanks
<Fyodorovna> pythonsnake, there is a cpu frequency applet you can get check OMGubuntu I believe
<trever420> give me a sec
<johnnycr> trever420, its Realtek 8188su
<Fyodorovna> Python1320, sorry never mind, :)
<pythonsnake> I don't think that would solve my problem...
<KI7MT> junctions, you could also go from 10.04 LTS straight to 12.04 LTS without all the point releases in between.
<minixvbox> pythonsnake: why were you asking on #archlinux earlier?
<pythonsnake> why not
<junctions> minixvbox: oh, I  basically *need* nothing. I'd just rather not loose setups I've already done in that machine (VNC and stuff like that).
<onlowsecurity> thanks a million trever420, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pythonsnake> minixvbox: because no one seems to know here :)
<trever420> johnnycr, give me one sec and i'll see what i can figure out... is that a usb card?
<Fyodorovna> pythonsnake, you want to see what it is running at?
<pythonsnake> it?
<LjL> onlowsecurity, trever420: this is not really the channel for this to be honest though, also port scanning is a gray-area activity, don't get yourselves in trouble
<junctions> KI7MT: that's the plan. I'll upgrade once and wait for april to do the next one
<Fyodorovna> cpu
<johnnycr> trever420, yes it is usb and I've tried some things that I found in ubuntu forums but no luck
<KI7MT> junctions, that's a much better plan :-)
<pythonsnake> i want to underclock my cpu
<Fyodorovna> Python1320, your rather vague really, what exactly is it you want.
<Fyodorovna> pythonsnake, ah good luck .
<pythonsnake> i meant just go to lowest freq
<onlowsecurity> LjL, unless you're scanning your own hosts. wich would be plain stupid, but still, :]
<pythonsnake> hardware limits: 1.20 GHz - 2.40 GHz
<brianEl> Hello - every 1 in 3 times I boot my Ubuntu (11.10) I get the 'No caching mode page present' displayed upon startup, and I am unable to proceed further.
<brianEl> Here's a screenshot - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3547656/IMAG0272.jpg  - can anyone help me?
<benwalburn> if I install ubuntu alongside windows using the usb stick method, does it require me to reinstall windows?
<SHOVELL> i want to resize my partition so i can move my /home to its own partition can this be done?
<onlowsecurity> benwalburn: no
<benwalburn> alright thank you
<CanEzgi> hi
<CanEzgi> installed kde desktop manager in my ubuntu
<CanEzgi> and then write in pc startup "kubuntu"
<KI7MT> SHOVELL, yes, it can be done, you'd need to shrink one partition to make room for the new /home then format it and add the mount point in /fstab
<drumusician> is there a specific irc channel for xampp on ubuntu?
<minixvbox> !xampp | drumusician
<ubottu> drumusician: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<SHOVELL> KI7MT, ok then i would need to resize the / partition how can this be done safely?
<drumusician> well I guess I'musing a LAMP stack
<trever420> johnnycr, ok i can help u now
<minixvbox> SHOVELL: from a livecd
<Fyodorovna> drumusician, isn't your nic a oxymoron, just kidding. :)
<jiffe98> is there an ubuntu text editor similar to notepad++ which will give me an sftp connection box with a file selection area?
<trever420> sorry....  johnnycr i assume you tried the linux driver right?
<KI7MT> SHOVELL, id' recommend gpartd  if your not familiar with partitioning with fdisk.
<johnnycr> trever420, yea I tried a few different methods to install the driver
<johnnycr> trever420, is there a way to tell if the driver is installed properly?
<Praxi> jiffe98, I've been using JEDIT as a notepad++ replacement, although not sure if it does what your asking
<CanEzgi> hmm other methods solve problem
<CanEzgi> in format
<trever420> johnnycr are u using Desktop edition or Server edition?
<grzesag> Hi, I need help with openload and cron job. in crontab I have: */1 * * * * openload -l 1 localhost >> /home/grzesag/OpenLoad/openload_output.txt but it save jus summary and zeros thank for help
<SHOVELL> KI7MT,  gpartd is fine but it wont let me resize the / partition so i would have to do this in a livecd ?
<secher> Not sure where to make this comment, but is it just me, or is the MSWin8 interface remarkably similar to the Gnome3/Unity interface?
<CanEzgi> desktop
<johnnycr> trever420, I'm actually using Lubuntu, but it's not a server edition
<trever420> oh hmm give me a sec
<Fyodorovna> SHOVELL, you can't resize a partition your using
<jhutchins_wk> secher: I think they're both trying to borrow from Apple/
<minixvbox> SHOVELL: you can't resize a partition that is in use (mounted), so yes you need to use a livecd
<SHOVELL> ... live cd it is
<KI7MT> SHOVELL, Yes, the partitions need to be unmounted. If it's all on the same physical disk, you not really gaining much by doing it.
<SHOVELL> thank you
<jhutchins_wk> minixvbox: Actually, while a bad idea, it's possible.  I think gparted will do it.
<minixvbox> jhutchins_wk: i don't think so
<jhutchins_wk> SHOVELL: BACK UP ANYTHING YOU WANT TO KEEP.
<SHOVELL> i want to share the home dir across mukltiple distros
<Fyodorovna> SHOVELL, sometimes good sometimes not so good.
<KI7MT> SHOVELL, Ahh ok, that will work well then. Dont forget to edit you FSTAB
<trever420> johnnycr one thing i think you can do is check this file with a text editor:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and see if you see the card listed there
<SHOVELL> ugh know of a good tut for this?
<jhutchins_wk> SHOVELL: That's not bad with console use, but remember all of the quirky little hidden, version-dependent configuration files in $HOME.
<trever420> there;s a section there that says "DRIVERS=="
<trever420> see if it even has a the WLAN interface listed there
<Knocker1> if I have a APC that is 420 watts and its running around 800-900 watts is that bad to keep it plugged in running that high on overload? or does it not matter
<trever420> (with the MAC address)
<jhutchins_wk> minixvbox: I've known people who did it, so yes, possible.  May involve LVM.
<SHOVELL> jhutchins_wk, but i couls use different user names and avoid that issue correct?
<ericluwolf> Coming to you live.
<trever420> knocker well if power faisl u wnt be running much of anything for long
<trever420> but no it prob wont overheat if thats what you mean
<Knocker1> i understand that, ok thank you so much
<Knocker1> thats all i needed to know, appreciate it
<Knocker1> even if the alarm is going off? i had to mute it in the control panel
<trever420> the alarm is going off when there's power? or only during a power failure?
<Knocker1> when theres power
<trever420> hmmm... that shouldnt happen
<johnnycr> trever420, in that file under usb devices it says Driver==?*
<trever420> lol
<minixvbox> jhutchins_wk: ah, lvm is a whole different thing
<Knocker1> thats what im sayin
<Knocker1> let me enable the sound again and see if its doing it
<Knocker1> ya when i enable battery backup alarms at all times it goes off instantly
<trever420> johnnycr, thats what mine says but i dont have a usb adapter... is there a NAME= field on that same line
<Knocker1> its cool im going to switch things around thank you
<junctions> lol, I just realized ubottu is a bot :P thanks again minixvbox (and Fyodorovna) . It's already doing a dist-upgrade and everything is running smoothly. Hopefully I won't have to do anything else (as you may have guessed, since I let it be an EOL system it's not one I care much for)
<Fyodorovna> junctions, cool. :)
<jhutchins_wk> SHOVELL: Yes, different users, different $HOME folders.
<minixvbox> junctions: hope it works for you
<johnnycr> trever420, it says name = wlan0
<trever420> ok good so it's seeing the card
<trever420> thats good
<SHOVELL> cool
<trever420> in terms of driver im not sure it should say anything cuz none of mine say anything either...
<trever420> but they work
<johnnycr> hmm...
<trever420> i wanted to see if it actually saw the card tho and it sounds like it does
<johnnycr> trever420, well it seems to detect the card when I try to connect to the router but it always fails to connect
<trever420> oh that's interesting
<johnnycr> trever420, I know the router is good and I tested the adapter on another pc and it works
<trever420> johnnycr, can you type in "iw list"
<trever420> not sure if u have to be sudo tho
<trever420> but try it with out
<soee> hi, is there some ppa with gimp for precise ?
<Fyodorovna> soee, I think it is in the repos
<ramon> ubuntu es una puta mierda
<minixvbox> soee: 12.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<ramon> va fatal
<Fyodorovna> !es | ramon
<ubottu> ramon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<johnnycr> trever420, it says nl80211 not found
<trever420> johnnycr, actually try iwlist all one word
<trever420> not sure it makes a difference
<johnnycr> trever420, it came back with a list of things, what should I look for?
<trever420> can u paste that for me
<trever420> !paste | johnnycr
<ubottu> johnnycr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coffe> Hello, been trying to get my nvidia and intel gfx to work.   so far i got in X nvidia to run on 2 screens . but cant get the intel to work if i switch to console everything is on the intel card.
<johnnycr> trever420, http://paste.ubuntu.com/872132/
<Dwade09> how do i back up my linux os so all my settings are saved and all i have to do is copy the settings file back over the new linux install?
<minixvbox> coffe: switchable graphics doesn't work well with linux at all at the moment
<celthunder> coffe does your bios /mb support using both at the same time
<coffe> celthunder,  yes.. got it to work in wintendos :/
<coffe> minixvbox,  ok.
<trever420> also johnnycr please be aware i havent used wireless with any of my ubuntu systems in a VERY long time so i'm taking shots in the dark here so dont get be to concerned if i cant help you.. doesnt mean it wont work, just means i might not KNOW how to get it to work, but i'll definitley try
<trever420> oooo that has no output johnnycr for a ny of those
<johnnycr> trever420, well I definitely appreciate the help
<trever420> normally it lists out the compatibility of the card but that isnt saying anything
<trever420> like youd get a number for bitrate
<trever420> but not in your case
<trever420> give me a sec
<Dwade09> how do i back up my linux os so all my settings are saved and all i have to do is copy the settings file back over the new linux install?
<trever420> johnnycr, can i see what directions you followed to install the card originally?
<coffe> system boots on nvidia ..  when grub starts its using intel.. but lightdm uses nvidia agan
<trever420> i just want to see what they make you do
<mneptok> johnnycr: what does "lsmod | grep rtl" output?
<bloodriver> Help!  I'm trying to set up wireless network.  Yet to
<trever420> mneptok, thats what i was looking for lol
<trever420> i didnt know what to grep tho
<Sifrazooy> Hi , i have a problem , after installing windows my grub disappeared as usual and i made a mistake while installing my grub i installed it from a previous live version and the grub didn't installed well anyway after installing the grub from it's version the grub installed with one issue windows disappeared from the grub menu list
<bloodriver> WIndows works but Ubuntu and Wii not
<trever420> and lsmod would've been pretty big
<bloodriver> does Ubuntu 'see' AES?
<trever420> Sifrazooy, looks like you might need to manually add windows to the grub menu
<bloodriver> the Wii and Ubuntu machine detect the router signals but do not connect
<mneptok> bloodriver: ensure there's no MAC filter.
<bloodriver> ok 'tok I'll check
<johnnycr> trever420, mneptok, one sec
<trever420> k
<Sifrazooy> trever420 : yes ,and i managed some how to add a file /etc/grub.d/ named 11_windows and added somethings on it and it ended with a windows word in the grub and when i choose it it opens another grub 1.5 and a grub command like this grub>
<johnnycr> mneptok, that command gave me no output
<trever420> Sifrazooy, are u using Grub2?
<bloodriver> no MAC filter
<mneptok> johnnycr: is this an internal card? a dongle?
<trever420> i assume anyways u would be
<Sifrazooy> trever420 : yes
<trever420> mneptok, it's a usb dongle
<trever420> looks to be alot of issues with it in ubuntu mneptok
<mneptok> johnnycr: have you tried having the dongle actually connected as the machine boots?
<trever420> i dunno if ndiswrapper would work mneptok and maybe use the windows driver on it
<Sifrazooy> trever420 do you have any solution for it
<johnnycr> mneptok, its a dongle, yes I have it connected as it boots
<trever420> Sifrazooy, just a sec looking into it
<mneptok> johnnycr: "uname -a" please
<johnnycr> trever420, i followed these http://paste.ubuntu.com/872132/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622313 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573669
<Sifrazooy> trever420 thnx
<pratik_narain> can i install the new unity 5.4 in oneiric
<pratik_narain> ?
<bloodriver> if my router puts out "AES+TPIK" will that cover Ubuntu/Wii
<trever420> Sifrazooy, can u paste the output of sudo grub-mkconfig
<trever420> !paste | Sifrazooy
<ubottu> Sifrazooy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnnycr> mneptok, Linux jonathon-A740GM-M 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:50:54 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<mneptok> johnnycr: is that 11.04?
<johnnycr> mneptok, I'm running Lubuntu 11.10
<bloodriver> oh crud...i just thought of sum'in
<Sifrazooy> trever420: http://pastebin.com/eXSBK1KZ
<mneptok> johnnycr: OK, well, it's pretty clear the Linux kernel you have does not yet have a driver for that device.
<johnnycr> mneptok, so do I need to install a different OS version?
<trever420> Sifrazooy, cna you also paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for me to !paste
<trever420> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trever420> lol
<mneptok> johnnycr: that will not help unless the mainline kernel has gotten a driver, and whatever distro you use has updated to it.
<trever420> just want to see where windows is installed
<johnnycr> mneptok, so is there a way I can upgrade/downgrade my kernel?
<mneptok> johnnycr: the easiest path is to compile the driver from Realtek yourself, or choose a dongle with better support.
<Sifrazooy> http://pastebin.com/qYMCtNtT
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | Sifrazooy pretty unusual to have a custom grub for windows run this script and pastebin the results.txt
<ubottu> Sifrazooy pretty unusual to have a custom grub for windows run this script and pastebin the results.txt: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<johnnycr> mneptok, is compiling a driver something that a linux noob would be able to do?
<mneptok> johnnycr: in Ubuntu kernels only get serious revision bumps with new releases. and you don;t want to run 12.04 yet on the *chance* there might be a driver by now.
<rhizmoe> howdy all
<lordi> hello
<pfifo> hi
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna : i know i missed around alot :(
<mneptok> johnnycr: if you can go with the "return and replace dongle" option i would.
<rhizmoe> between ubuntu/bash, screen, and irssi, how can i best trackdown my seemingly-utf8-related display issues in terminal?
<shavington> Hi
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, run the bootscript it is more revealing. :)
<lordi> can you give me advice on how to save battery while running ubuntu?
<johnnycr> mneptok, alright thanks for the help
<rhizmoe> i get a lot of those, like, black diamond with a question mark in irc
<newtony2> can anyone explain to me git? please?
<rhizmoe> hexagon.
<rhizmoe> newtony2: what do you already know?
<KI7MT> johnnycr, boot an 11.10 Live CD and see if you can get it too work from there, if so, the module is ion the kernel.
<mneptok> newtony2: this is Ubuntu support only.
<yeats> !git | newtony2
<ubottu> newtony2: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<rhizmoe> yes, and #git
<mneptok> newtony2: there are plenty of better places to find git tutorials.
<KI7MT> .. is in the kernel ..
<johnnycr> KI7MT, I'm currently running 11.10 though
<newtony2> nothing other than it is used to host source code and you can clone and edit the source
<pfifo> Linus created git? no wonder its so bad
<rhizmoe> ba dum PSH
<KI7MT> johnnycr, well then you could try 12.04 Beta but it's not likely to be there either.
<KI7MT> What model is your wii card?
<newtony2> so if i wanted to install python on ios is would use the git to download the source then compile it for (i think) ARM
<trever420> Sifrazooy, i see tat there is an entry in your grub config that says set root='(hd0,msdos6)
<pythonsnake> hi, I can't scale freq anymore: frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz. I use powersave governor. anyone got an idea?
<pfifo> newtony2, python is so popular I would hope ios has a pre-compiled binary available for install
<yeats> newtony2: how is this related to ubuntu?
<Sifrazooy> trever420: i installed it in sda6
<Sifrazooy> the script gave me  353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<cweagans> if I was going to install Ubuntu on my macbook pro, should I use x86 or amd64?
<DoctorBaconite>  cweagans https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<newtony2> cweagans:  depends on what processor you have
<Sifrazooy> ubottu: the script gave me  353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<ubottu> Sifrazooy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newtony2> click the apple in the top left hand corner and goto about this mac
<KI7MT> johnnycr, I just looked at 3.2.1 Kernel sources, Realtek 8129/30/39 and 60 have support, if it's not one of those, then you'll need to compile and modprobe the driver.
<cweagans> newtony2: i have intel core i7
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna : the script gave me  353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<newtony2> then use the x86
<sikilpaake> i made a copy of all of the files in /var/cache/apt i transferred them to a /var/cache/apt in a recently installed computer, how can i make the new computer install all the programs from these files?
<newtony2> unless you have a 64bit i7
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you have ubuntu in a windows extended? Have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<cweagans> newtony2: it's 64bit - I'm running Lion right now, which is 64 bit only
<cweagans> iirc
<trever420> Sifrazooy, installed linux on SDA6 i see that
<SHOVELL> johnnycr, i had the same issue hang on
<samuel> hello guys
<johnnycr> KI7MT, it's 8188...
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna yes
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, to both questions?
<samuel> anyone know how to use dconf from the command line to set unity favourites?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna considering windows extended i did that too :$
<samuel> the command is dconf write /desktop/unity.......
<samuel> but I need to add a value which is in GVariant format???
<newtony2> cweagans:  i would test the amd64 ver but it may be buggy. if it is then use the x86
<cweagans> newtony2: will I get any extra benefit if I use the 64bit version?
<johnnycr> KI7MT, 8188 is supposed to be compatible with kernel version 2.6x. Are there previous versions of ubuntu that run on that kernel that I could use?
<samuel> the value should be ['nautilus-home.desktop', 'google-chrome.desktop'] but what is that in GVAriant format?
<SHOVELL> johnnycr,  see my pm
<KI7MT> johnnycr, I just looked at what's ion the kernel, and I didn't see 8188 listed anywhere, let me search the kernel again.
<johnnycr> SHOVELL, that worked for you?
<SHOVELL> yes what machine  do you have?
<SHOVELL> laptop?
<horseatingweeds> Muon software center started crashing after I tried installing FireFox. So I tried to do the updates with the update center. Now it's hanging at 61%. What should I do?
<newtony2> the benefits of using using your processor to its full potential
<thereindarkness> hey guys, I'm new to ubunto, I want to connect with filezilla
<thereindarkness> do i need to install something special
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<cweagans> newtony2: well yeah, but I'm just going to be using it for SSH, vim, and a handful of browsers
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna its a recovery for grub after installing windows
<KI7MT> johnnycr, 8188 is not in the klernel, as far as I can tell, but doing a quick google, there's allot of how-too to get it to work in Ubuntu
<SHOVELL> johnny sorry yea it did but what machine are you running?
<johnnycr> KI7MT, i tried following a bunch of things that I google searched also
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, which partition is windows in the main C
<Sifrazooy> sda1
<newtony2> ok sorry
<Alchimista> hello, anyone knows how to have firefox stable and aurora or nightly instaled at the same time?
<filo1234> thereindarkness: install filezilla it's in the repos
<newtony2> cweagans: what was the last msg you sent
<SHOVELL> johnnycr,  sorry yea it did but what machine are you running?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, so you had Ubuntu instyalled inside a windows extended firsr?
<cweagans> newtony2: well yeah, but I'm just going to be using it for SSH, vim, and a handful of browsers
<Fyodorovna> installed
<KI7MT> johnnycr, All that's telling me is that it's not supported out of the Box.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna i installed ubuntu when windows was installed first then i re-installed windows which removed the grub
<johnnycr> SHOVELL, I'm running lubuntu 11.10, kernel version 3.0.0... the driver for 8188US is only supported by kernel 2.6 and earlier
<newtony2> well then really its up to you.
<horseatingweeds> Muon software center started crashing after I tried installing FireFox. So I tried to do the updates with the update center. Now it's hanging at 61%. What should I do?
<cweagans> newtony2: why would the 64bit version be buggy?
<SHOVELL> johnnycr, no the machine  what is the machine
<KI7MT> johnnycr, here's what's on Ubuntu's hardware list for Realtek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek#USB
<johnnycr> SHOVELL, custom built desktop
<SHOVELL> johnnycr, i am running that driver under 3.0 kernel
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, when you ran the bootscript it was from a ubuntu live cd.
<johnnycr> SHOVELL, which driver did you download, there are a number of them in that link
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: sry don't understand this one
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you had errors on running the bootscript, were you on a ubuntu live cd at that time?
<SHOVELL> johnnycr, hmm was a while ago dont remember sorry
<newtony2> well sometimes like on the acre 5135 the device bus is actually reported wrong to macosx86. you are trying to use ubuntu on a machine that is only supposed to use macos. eventhough it is an intel mac somethings just MAY not work without some work on your part
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: when i installed the grub ?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, run this script from a ubuntu live cd and pastebin the results.txt. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<cweagans> newtony2: ah, i see. okay
<cweagans> I think i'll give the 64bit version a try
<cweagans> thanks!
<newtony2> np enjoy and please tell me about your exp
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  man i am now on the installed version do you want me to switch to a live cd
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, no install will work.
<jiffe2> is there a way to make alt-tab workspace specific?
<cweagans> newtony2: will do. thanks again!
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  so you want me to switch to the live cd
<newtony2> man i still need help with this git thing. will i have to download python-for-ios then compile for arm11?
<captureit> hey guys, how do i accesss an ubunto server with soethign liek filezilla
<captureit> it says connection refused
<newtony2> captureit:  what kind of server
<pfifo> newtony2, you wont get any help with that on this channel
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, no install will work.
<newtony2> oh pfifo any suggestions about a channel
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, how did you get into the install?
<pfifo> newtony2, search alis bot for an ios related channel
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i really don't understand you right now
<captureit> uh.. ubunto server to host website
<KI7MT> newtony2, #ubuntu-arm may work for you.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: you mean how did i got to the installed version
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, how did you boot the ubuntu install?
<newtony2> thanx
<captureit> like, i just wanna connect with ftp program
<captureit> so i can upload and dl stuff...
<captureit> filezilla...
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: i installed the grub and my only problem is that windows doesn;t appear on the choices list
<pfifo> captureit, ubuntu can perform that task rather well
<newtony2> click places then connect to server
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, ah wel the bootscript may help here, I suspect you have grub in the windows partition the script will tell us.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i managed to run the script but it gave me an error
<Linguist_> Salamun alaikum
<Linguist_> how can I find you here? lol
<captureit> pfifo: well... i can't see to connect from filezilla login
<captureit> seem*
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you might want to try the ubuntu forums.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i managed to run the script it gave me boot_info_script version: 0.60        [17 May 2011]
<Sifrazooy> /home/ahmed/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh: 353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi"
<Zehle> Hey!
<Zehle> In Ubuntu 9.10 there was a commmand called "exec". What is that command called in 12.04
<Zehle> Please help1
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, did you unpack the zip to the desktop and run this command  sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<pfifo> Zehle, there should be an exec commandin 12.04
<CFHowlett> Zehle   exec is present
<Zehle> Well ir doesn't really work for me :P
<Zehle> okej...
<gamaliel> hi, I'm having a problem with lvm and ubuntu. It seems no matter what I do, it won't install the bootloader
<mcurran> Anyone here good at troubleshooting sound?  I have a nforce board (6150SE/430) GF104 comes up as the controller.  I have two options in Audio prefs. (High Def GF104, multiple outputs options) or Internal Audio.  My system sound theme works only with Internal selected, but media players won't work.  Additionally, if I pick the GF104, all is fine, but I lose the sound theme sounds...  Anyone got any ideas?
<Zehle> I'm trying to install "vncserver" but i need to change in .vnc/xstartup to see the ubuntu gnome design instead of that boring grey terminal when i connect.
<eruditehermit> can anyone help me with hybrid graphics? I was trying the following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Script_for_use_during_bootup but it doesn't work on my machine
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  http://pastebin.com/tNPyfzdM
<gamaliel> I' ve mounted my partitions and chrooted, but to no avail
<Zehle> Pfifo and CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> Zehle   ???
<Zehle> I'm trying to install "vncserver" but i need to change in .vnc/xstartup to see the ubuntu gnome design instead of that boring grey terminal when i connect.
<Zehle> You see?
<CFHowlett> Zehle   sorry I know zero about vncserver
<Zehle> Ohh, that sux ^^
<Zehle> Thanks anyway! ;)
<gmachine_24> I have a comp running Ubuntu 10.x - works as a music server. There is a monitor connected to it but would like to make it headless. But, no idea how to do that.
<Zehle> Can anyone else here anything about VNCserver?
<pfifo> gmachine_24, you could just, not use the monitor
<DoctorBaconite> Zehle, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers ?
<mcurran> CFHoelett, use xtightvncviewer, it's much better.
<sandjkirkland> I am having issues with oneiric. It freeezes and monitor goes white. This problem is so random that I can go days without problems but othertimes is like 2 or 3 times in an hour, like today. i did lspci -v and copied it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/872149/
<filo1234> Zehle: paste your xstartup file
<gmachine_24> pfifo, hi. But I need to be able to log into the machine from a remote machine ......
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, I found your problems, you have put grub legacy in sda1 that was originally the W7 boot partition, no biggie, you also are missing the correct boot files for W7 is sda2, and the bootflag should be there. Do you have the Widows install disc?
<Zehle> DocotBaconite, not really :) I find it easier to chat with a person than to search through an database ;) But i'll check there!
<pfifo> gmachine_24, login how? ssh should work with or without any GUI stuff
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  yes i do
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, hold on let me look closer
<gmachine_24> pfifo: Yes, I understand. But I've never set that up - I can do some research, though. I'm sure it's fairly simple.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  ok :D
<desnaike> Zehle the ansnwer might be here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<pfifo> gmachine_24, what program are you running on the remote machine? ssh with x forwarding works to run a gui app on remote machines and is probably all you need
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, if you look in home can you see the sda1 partition in the left panel?
<Zehle> desnaike: yes, someone said! :)
<Zehle> Thanks
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i can see all of my partitions
<Zehle> But I'm setting up an vncserver using vnc4server
<filo1234> Zehle: paste your xstartup file
<Zehle> okej, chill for a sec
<gmachine_24> pfifo - for the most part I only run Squeezecenter - but I do an incremental back up every once in awhile using rsync. Which I keep meeting to automate.
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, open the sda1 and just delete all things grub.
<Zehle> FILO: #!/bin/sh
<Zehle> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<Zehle> # unset SESSION_MANAGER
<Zehle> # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Zehle> [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup
<Zehle> [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
<FloodBot1> Zehle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zehle> xsetroot -solid grey
<gmachine_24> pfifo - squeezecenter starts automatically when booting; I can connect to it from remote computers to play music.
<filo1234> !paste | Zehle
<ubottu> Zehle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zehle> Filo:  That's how it looks now
<desnaike> Zehle it shows an example to customize what u need.
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, we just want to remove the grub files from sda1
<filo1234> Zehle: past in pastebin please
<Zehle> huh?
<Zehle> :)
<filo1234> !paste | Zehle
<pfifo> gmachine_24, well if it is designed to be a remotely accessed program like that, then why do you need to log into the remote machine?
<Zehle> aha :)
<Zehle> !paste #!/bin/sh
<Zehle> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<Zehle> # unset SESSION_MANAGER
<Zehle> # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Zehle> [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup
<FloodBot1> Zehle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zehle> [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
<Zehle> xsetroot -solid grey
<filo1234> -.-
<gmachine_24> pfifo - because I run rsync as a back up every once in awhile.
<pfifo> gmachine_24, well every once in a while hook up the monitor and rsync?
<gmachine_24> pfifo - but as I said, I've been meaning to turn that into a cron job
<gmachine_24> pfifo lol yes that is what I do now.
<Zehle> Filohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/872202/
<Zehle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/872202/
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  would u say to me what the boot files should look like or what is their names ?
<KI7MT> gmachine_24, run rsync thru ssh and you should be good.
<gmachine_24> K17MT ok.
<pfifo> gmachine_24, you can use ssh to get a shell on that machine, thats what I suggest
<KI7MT> gmachine_24, example: rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/
<Chipzzz> Sifrazooy: are you talking about the actual grub executable?
<Zehle> FILO: This is how it looked from scratch http://paste.ubuntu.com/872204/
<Sifrazooy> Chipzzz: the grub files that Fyodorovna told me to delete
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy,  you might see afile named boot and in it would be one called grub, anything with the name grub should be deletd
<gmachine_24> K17MT - is ssh installed by default or must I install it?
<Fyodorovna> Chipzzz, he has grub-legacy in a windows boot partition.
<randomDude> how do you change users permissions on ubuntu 11.10? previously user-admin allowed me to specify that xyz user could connect to and manage network connections without sudo access
<GASSYPOOTS> i cant use WUBI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KI7MT> gmachine_24, and to set it up so you dont have to enter a passwd: http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<pfifo> gmachine_24, its ser4ver componet needs to be installed `apt-get install openssh-server` I believe
<CFHowlett> GASSYPOOTS   then don't - dual boot
<GASSYPOOTS> it says pyrun.exe
<Fyodorovna> Chipzzz, he has posted the bootsctipt if you want a look
<Chipzzz> Fyodorovna: ah... i just got here & missed the beginning of the story... thanks
<KI7MT> then create a cron job to rsync at a specific time each day or whatever.
<gmachine_24> OK, thanks. I'm sure I can take it from here. :)
<KushTime> Hey guys, I'ved OC'd my CPU and would like to know how to find out my CPU speed in ubuntu 11.10
<GASSYPOOTS> http://i.imgur.com/dyl6p.png
<pfifo> KushTime, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Fyodorovna> Chipzzz, for your pleasure. :) http://pastebin.com/tNPyfzdM
<KushTime> pfifo, that does not show me the right info, it says my cpu MHz is 1400, that's not even stock
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  sry but is there any way that i can know the name of sda1
<GASSYPOOTS> and how do i use that?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, it is the smallest partition, if that helps.
<GASSYPOOTS> but the pyrun wont go away
<CFHowlett> !who|gassypoots
<ubottu> gassypoots: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Zehle> How do I get this code to launch the ordinary ubuntu design instead f the terminal thingy? http://paste.ubuntu.com/872204/
<GASSYPOOTS> is there anyway to stop pyrun from reapering
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: actually the smallest partition is the one i installed linux on and it is the only one and for you informations :D i didn;t found any grub or boot files in any of the drivers
<Sifrazooy> partitions*
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, should be very little in it as well.
<Zehle> It may have to do with the command exec gnome-session &
<Chipzzz> Fyodorovna: interesting... thanks :)
<GASSYPOOTS> is there puppy linux for windows?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you installed grub in sda1 sda6 is where ubuntu is
<pfifo> Zehle, im not sure about this, but I dont think vnc supports alternate greeters
<Zehle> pfifo: Alternate greeters means?
<CFHowlett> GASSYPOOTS   http://www.puppylinux.com/
<lcc> Is make checkinstall a good form for installing easily removable packages from src?
<pfifo> Zehle, that ugly grey login screen is known as a greeter
<nilsonmorales> i use puppy linux
<Zehle> Aha, okej...
<nilsonmorales> 528 lucid
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, one of the grub installs the first one that did not work that is.
<velko> lcc, yes
<Zehle> Pfifo: But I saw a guy on Youtube make it dissapear and so that you could use ubuntu as ordinary.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i guess i figured out what it is
<lcc> velko: ok, thanks
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, it takes a bit at first to figure that stuff out. :)
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: its a 100 mb partition windows made when i was installing it
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, exactly the windows boot partition.
<nilsonmorales> http://puppylinuxnews.org/
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: so how i can actually access it ? :S
<bibic682> hello, I have an ati 9800xt running in 10.10. Easy  way to enable 3d acceleration ?  Or just upgrade
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you don't see it in home I did not think you would but was wondering.
<filo1234> Zehle: hey sorry I'm a bit lagged
<Zehle> Filo: okej :)
<filo1234> Zehle: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/872212/
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: its partition windows made linux know nothing about it except i installed the grub in it by accident
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, if nopt there no biggeie we just need to open gparted next and put a bootflag on sda2
<Fyodorovna> not* Sifrazooy
<filo1234> Zehle: you have to restart vncserver
<MrHarptastic> Hey guys
<ipl31> I would like to build a custom initrd image that is similar to the D-I based one that orchestra installs, is there a good how to in this? I would like to build from scratch instead of re-packaging the initrd that orchestra installs
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you have gparted installed in ubunrtu?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  installing it right now :D
<desnaike> Zehle instead of x-window-manager & replace with gnome-session &  then restart server
<GASSYPOOTS> cant get pyrun to go away!!!!
<pfifo> ipl31, I know of one...
<Zehle> Filo: Yreah i know. I'm trying now
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, cool, open it and right click on sda2 then manage flags and then boot
<filo1234> desnaike: x-window-manager must be active
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i opend gparted what should i do should i format the 100 mb partition
<Pikkachu> why doesn't Ubuntu font work in windows?
<filo1234> or you don't have window
<pythonsnake> hi, I can't scale freq anymore: frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz. I use powersave governor. anyone got an idea?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy,  right click on sda2 then manage flags and then boot
<CFHowlett> Pikkachu   ask microsoft?
<Chipzzz> Fyodorovna: was that the bootinfoscript from here?: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  then ?
<Pikkachu> CFHowlett: stop it
<Sifrazooy>  Fyodorovna thats it ? :D
<Fyodorovna> Chipzzz, yeah, a mans best driend
<Fyodorovna> friend*
<Pikkachu> CFHowlett: http://font.ubuntu.com
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you have the sda2 showing as boot now?
<Chipzzz> Fyodorovna: it certainly is! I'd never seen it before... thank you very much!
<filo1234> Zehle: it works for me, but I use lxde
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  so now i can restart and try it ? :D
<CFHowlett> Pikkachu   I'm familiar with the font.  It's open source.  Microsoft isn't.  Do the maht.
<CFHowlett> *math*
<ipl31> pfifo: where can I find it :)
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, no we need to reboot to the windows install disc and run some commands
<pfifo> ipl31, check this first http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/11/12/initramfs-ramfs-tmpfs-compressed-image/   and if thats not deep enough, adapt this http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs
<Pikkachu> CFHowlett: stop it now
<ipl31> pfifo: thank you
<Zehle> Filo: error message: " Could not aquire name on session bus"
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: so what is this commands ? :D
<spartan2276> How can I fix the Backup app? right now its broken
<spartan2276> DejaDup wont work
<Zehle> Filo1234: error message: " Could not aquire name on session bus"
<filo1234> Zehle: are you using gnome?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, so boot the windows disc after the language hit r then get to the windows command line the terminal and run all of these commands. This will reinstall the windows files needed in sda2 and the mbr. You will just have to reload grub again to the mbr as you did after making sure windows boots on its own  http://paste.ubuntu.com/813664/
<Zehle> Filo: Ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> !pangolin | Zehle
<ubottu> Zehle: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<filo1234> Zehle: I don't think that it's gnome-session then
<pfifo> Pikkachu, ubuntu does not work in windows because ubuntu is a complete operating system, as is windows. Under normal circumstances your computer can only handle running one Operating System at a time.
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, make sur after the commands you reboot to windows it should go straight in if working reload grub to the mbr again from the ubuntu cd.
<Zehle> Filo1234: Explain as if you explained for a noob! :)
<Pikkachu> pfifo: tell the font authors to stop putting it available under windows
<Pikkachu> pfifo: and stop non-sense
<bibic682> If I upgrade to 11.10,  can I keep my same desktop?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, and make sure you rember that ubuntu is on sda6 when you reinstall grub
<pfifo> Pikkachu, I have no Idea what your talking about
<Fyodorovna> bibic682, from what?
<Pikkachu> great to stop highlighting me
<Pikkachu> *so
<filo1234> Zehle: I don't know what Xsession manager does it use, maybe Unity or gnome3, so the gnome-session it's wrong on that file
<bibic682> 10.10
<CFHowlett> Pikkachu  the claim that ubuntu font is available under windows appears NOWHERE
<[tla]> hi. i have a 11.10 (upgraded) server (64 bit) and the X display (nvidia driver / GeForce 9500 GT) has stopped working after a dist-upgrade (has worked under 11.10 fine prior to this). monitor is samsung 1080p TV connected via HDMI. Symptoms are "start gdm" causes screen to go blank then text console is redisplayed. xorg.0.log here: http://paste2.org/p/1929076, xorg.conf here: http://paste2.org/p/1
<[tla]> 929081. tried installing driver from nvidia web site but no change. help please.  thx.
<Zehle> Filo1234: so you mean it should say something else instead of "gnome-session &"?
<Fyodorovna> bibic682, Are you offered that as a upgrade and no it is a different desktop.
<Pikkachu> CFHowlett: stop highlighting me, stop mentioning my nick
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  thnx for you help and sry if i disturbed you i don't know how to thank you :D
<Pikkachu> anyone got his bluetooth always activating again and again? turning it off won't last the next reboot
<xangua> CFHowlett: i see a big orange button that says 'Download for free'
<CFHowlett> Pikkachu   feel free to ignore me.  I don't ignore fud
<pfifo> [tla], run `sudo update-initramfs` and reboot
<xangua> well not that big but visible
<Pikkachu> CFHowlett: stop trolling
<CFHowlett> xangua   see no mention of install to windows ...
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, no disturbance this should work. :)
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: thnx :D
<Phosphate> Anyone know if there's a 2d-settings for 12.04 or some way to keep the unity pannel from dodging?
<xangua> CFHowlett: i see, so you don't know how to install a font in windows¿ try a windows channel
<CFHowlett> xangua   I wasn't the one trying to install it.  Please help pikkachu with that issue.
<Zehle> Filo1234: Okej, well got to go ;) Thanks for your help, It will work somehow ;) Haha! See ya!
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, the only catch might be the grub-leagcy in the sda1 but I doubt it will be a problem, if it is just reformat sda1 as a ntfs and then do all this again.
<Pikkachu> how to call an operator?
<bibic682> Fryodorovna...11.04 is  the next update...Im looking for the better ati driver for 3d acceleration
<pfifo> Pikkachu, dial 0
<[tla]> pfifo: -u option sufficient?
<Pikkachu> CFHowlett stop trolling, for the third time
<Pikkachu> pfifo: that's not funny
<KI7MT> Phosphate, on the login screen, click on the gear and select 2d.
<Pikkachu> pfifo: stop trolling too
<pfifo> [tla], yes
<elodie> pardon, mais y a-t-il une chat IRC pour l'Ubuntu en français ?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i am sure that there is a grub files in sda1 because i thought that it is the windows partition and forgot about what windows made while installing it
<CFHowlett> elodie
<Phosphate> KI7MT
<CFHowlett> !fr|elodie
<ubottu> elodie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  shoulf i format it ?
<herriojr> for some reason on 10.04 LTE x64, I cannot get it to download sun-java6-jdk from canonical partners, has something changed?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: should *
<elodie> merci beaucoup
<spartan2276> oh crap gnome control center wont stop starting up even after I kill it through system monitor
<rawfodog> I want to block a website, is there a host file in ubuntu like on windows ?
<xangua> herriojr: sun/oracle java is no longer on repositories
<zykotick9> herriojr: it's been removed, if you want sun-java download it from oracle
<pfifo> rawfodog, /etc/hosts
<Phosphate> KI7MT Thanks was hoping for a way to change the unity bar dodge behavior under 2d
<herriojr> xangua: thanks
<rawfodog> thanks :D
<spartan2276> I clicked on Backup and it just started to loop, Can anyone help me fix this issue please
<l_r> hello
<herriojr> xangua: I guess the Lucid release notes are out-of-date
<l_r> what is the gcc version in ubuntu beta 12 04?
<bastidrazor>  /w 3
<CFHowlett> !precise|l_r
<bibic682> I read they have a different....better driver support for my ati 9800xt
<Phosphate> l_r 4.6.2
<ubottu> l_r: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you could, we just want the partition numbers the same, and the bootflag on the C partition which is now sda2
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: i will start doing what yoou did wish me luck :D
<bastidrazor> !info gcc precise
<KI7MT> Phosphate, unfortunately, there's not much that can be done with the launchers behaviour, other than not using it :-)
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-4ubuntu1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for any all)
<l_r> are there any plans to use gcc 4.7?
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, good luck. :)
<pfifo> l_r, sure, things always are getting upgraded, if you cant wait I heard there is a few PPA's that have gcc4.7 with c++11 support
<Phosphate> KI7MT Thanks, I'll try the stuff that worked under 11.0 but I think you're probably right.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: rebooting with windows CD :D Bye :D
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, see you agin I hope. :)
<KI7MT> Phosphate, they have it locked down pretty tight, so if you find a way lets us know :-)
<Phosphate> KI7MT Will do.
<filo1234> Zehle: yeah something instead gnome-session & but I don't know what! I don't have 12.04 and no more gnome or unity here
<bibic682> anyone.....does 11.04 have the 3d enabled diver for ati radeon 9800 xt ?
<mintman> Phosphate: I thought at this point Unity was to be a Touch screen distro... Is Ubuntu pointing the Unity desktop in a new direction I also seen at SEC them working to possibly intergrate into TV and cable shows ?  Is there a new aim to the update???
<Phosphate> mintman: I believe Unity is intended to be the main UI for standard desktop for everything so touchscreen as well as kb/mouse, but I don't have any cool inside info.
<filo1234> Zehle: btw what x session uses remote machines?
<oldg3new> can you please help me with (L)ubuntu 11.10 on PowerMac G3 (B&W)? I keep getting no GUI and "$ sudo modprobe aty128fb" gives me "aty128fb: cannot reserve frame buffer memory". I also added aty128fb to /etc/modules and added to initramfs too.
<[tla]> pfifo: not working unfortunately. xorg.0.log: http://paste2.org/p/1929583
<Zehle> Filo: huh?
<JackDacks> Hello, could someone please tell me how to search for channels? Thank you
<KI7MT> JackDacks, what irc program you using
<JackDacks> mIRC
<CFHowlett> JackDacks   /msg alis help list
<filo1234> Zehle: the remote machines, where vncserver running, which kind of desktop enviroment uses?
<JackDacks> Thank you CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> JackDacks   I THINK that's the one you want ... see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<pfifo> ok [tla], run #6 on this list just to get a working system, then you can reinstall nvidia drivers afterwards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/NvidiaDriverSwitching#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-nvidia_and_installing_or_reinstall_-nouveau_from_scratch
<pfifo> filo1234, theres only room enough for one pipe on this IRC
<JackDacks> Yes, thank you CFHowlett
<JJasonClark> anyone have a recommendation for learning server setup/maintenance for Ubuntu server?
<filo1234> pfifo: sorry?
<pfifo> filo1234, im just kidding
<filo1234> lol
<JJasonClark> opps, asked that wrong.  wanted to know about books
<filo1234> pfifo: sorry but I'm a bit tired and my brain is laggeg
<JJasonClark> anyone have a *book* recommendation for learning server setup/maintenance for Ubuntu server?
<filo1234> lagged*
<KI7MT>  JJasonClark https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<filo1234> I have a rest, by all
<filo1234> bye*
<pfifo> JJasonClark, id look for a debian book, and apply it to ubuntu
<JJasonClark> pfifo: thank, good to know
<JJasonClark> KI7MT: great place to start, but I'm looking for a dead tree version
<KI7MT> There's a PDF version that's printable as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<Kimlaroux> I have Ubuntu and Fedora installed with a dedicated Boot partition. Everytime there's a kernel upgrade in Ubuntu, the MBR is erased and I have to recover it using a fedora live CD. How can I upgrade Ubuntu kernel without having the MBR overwritten?
<[tla]> pfifo: all done except 1st step of step 6 - nvidia-settings --uninstall (--uninstall is not a valid option in my version).  will reboot
<pfifo> Kimlaroux, install ubuntu's bootloader on the partition insted of the MBR
<Phosphate> jjasonClark Unix and Linux System Administration Handbook by Evi Nemeth, Gatrh Snyder etc is a really solid generic admin book which should work
<Kimlaroux> pfifo, I thought it was, but I guess I was wrong... How do you go about changing this?
<KI7MT> JJasonClark, a quick search on Amazon, there's several UB Server Books listed.
<pfifo> Kimlaroux, i think 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc` should do it
<Kimlaroux> pfifo, I'll try that, thanks
<Phosphate> It also covers Ubuntu specificaly and is a big pile of dead trees if you opt for the version
<JJasonClark> Phosphate: have you read this book? Did it work for you? The cover looks interesting
<Phosphate> jjasonClark yes I've actually bought every edition of it dating back to the 90s when it was just Unix System Administration Handbook. It's really solid and written by guys who know their stuff.
#ubuntu 2012-03-07
<JJasonClark> Phosphate: done. buying it now.  Thanks a bunch. I really need something that I can read offline and mark up with notes.
<jaeckel> hi
<Phosphate> jjasonClark Cool I don't think you'll be disappointed.
<CFHowlett> jaeckel   greetings
<pfifo> hiya
<roasted> hello! could use some serious help with triple screening on ubuntu and nvidia. Tons of issues...
<jaeckel> I'm experiencing problems with irssi and scripts on natty
<jaeckel> and google hasn't found any hint yet
<Kimlaroux> pfifo, thanks, the grub install allowed me to install Grub to Ubuntu's partition. Now all I need is upgrade this kernel and see if I loose my Grub menu =)
<jaeckel> can someone help me with this issue?
<pfifo> I want an updated copy of Unix Network Programming by Richard W Stevens
<JackDacks> Alis is not working alright is it? I never get a reply from it. Command I am trying to send: /msg alis LIST * -min 50
<nubcake> is it normal to have constant outgoing traffic ~9-50kbit/s ? (running an apache [no users connected]) mysql and php on ubuntu server 11.10
<pfifo> JackDacks, it might have come into a different window, alis is working fine for me
<JackDacks> I'll try pfifo
<JackDacks> Works indeed pfifo
<PeoplesAdvocate> Quick question, I copied a iso file to USB by using the dd command to make it bootable. How do I restore the USB for normal use. I tried gparted but says no partition table on device and to create one but it wont.
<pfifo> nubcake, no
<Phosphate> nubcake unless you're getting updates? Is this sustained over a fairly long period of time?
<pfifo> PeoplesAdvocate, use fdisk from the cli
<pfifo> PeoplesAdvocate, or make gparted create a partition table
<PeoplesAdvocate> pfifo: I tried it with gparted but it failed
<[tla]> pfifo: text console font is now really small but still no X desktop. Xorg.0.log here: http://paste2.org/p/1929628
<nubcake> Phosphate: i'm not getting updates, i've watched this for about 2 hours and it didnt drop, also netstat -n tells me there are 9 active connections to some chinese ip belonging to "Beijing HS-NET Technology CO.,Ltd"
<pfifo> PeoplesAdvocate, yeah, fall back to fdisk
<KI7MT> PeoplesAdvocate, is it being recognized when you plug it in, if so, there should be a USB icon on the desktop, just right-click and select format.
<nubcake> woops.. seems my net dropped...
<pfifo> [tla], can you `startx` manually as either user or root?
<Phosphate> nubcake yeah thats pretty much bad news. Id think about a wipe & reinstall unless you have some good chineese brohams...
<PeoplesAdvocate> no format option on right click, will try fdisk and see what happens.
<KI7MT> PeoplesAdvocate, that's was my next suggestion :-)
<Gaming4JC> Are there any third-party repos offering a new (and fixed) version of ia32libs? I need it ASAP... :)
<Gaming4JC> already filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/821100/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821100 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Natty) "ia32-libs does not install /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nubcake> Phosphate: is there any way to block this ip for now until i got my backups done ?
<Phosphate> nubcake can you block it at your router? It sounds like you've been rooted so you really can't trust that machine.
<nubcake> so the best to do would be to unplug the lan cable i guess ?
<[tla]> pfifo: no, startx is not installed.  gdm-binary is running (from boot)
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: You can install Mobloquer, blocks IP. Also FireStarter would do the trick assuming it doesn't have quick anti-block measures... :O
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: Did you run Wireshark and see what's going on the network? Not many Ubuntu boxes get rooted (afaik?) :/
<pfifo> [tla], startx is part of xinit and needs xauth, `sudo apt-get install xinit xauth`
<nubcake> not yet, since i'm not really familiar with wireshark
<T_H_X> ufw
<Gaming4JC> ufw would work too
<Gaming4JC> :)
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo, I have a Digitus Wireless 150N USB adapter with a RT8188CUS chip on a fresh amd63 10.10. Driver is installed out of the box, I can scan. But connection to the network only works very rarely, and when it does, I mostly get "Destination host unreachable." Only very rarely do I actually get a package through. It works fine on my other laptop with x86 10.04.
<ThreeOfEight> *amd64, of course
<Phosphate> nubcake I'd grab what data you need then rebuild it. Fixing something where someone has gotten root is pretty tough. You could also try killing apache and see if your traffic drops, maybe its only apache thats been comprimised.
<L3top> nubcake: iptables -A INPUT -s ipaddy -j DROP   where ipaddy is the ipaddress
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: Would be interesting to study how the attack took place as well. :P
<urgodfather> hello all
<Phosphate> But I'd still rebuild it when you can it's hard to know whats been done to your machine.
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: Might just happen again
<urgodfather> i have two problems if someone can help
<nubcake> L3top: thanks i'll try that (killed apache but traffic is still the same)
<urgodfather> firstly, i cant get the SHIFT key to work
<[tla]> pfifo: xinit starts and i get plain xterm.  no window manager etc.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: if it were me, i'd go with the wireshark idea... i'd be curious what the network traffic looks like
<Phosphate> Gaming4jc Honeypot?
<urgodfather> secondly, i cannot detect my sata 0 drive
<L3top> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d ipaddy  -j DROP   to drop outgoing as well.
<nubcake> Chipzzz: well i dont really know how to use wireshark from the shell..
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: Is the IP actually malicious?  e.g. run it through TrustedSource.org (Mcaffe) or on google. might be in a blacklisyt
<Chipzzz> nubcake: it's pretty intuitive & only takes a minute to set up
<Gaming4JC> blacklist*
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: Not so much honeypot as just checking most recently modified files, although that's not a bad idea either. :)
<L3top> iptables -L to view
<pfifo> [tla], the your problem isnt X at all, its gdm/lightdm what version of ubuntu are you using again?
<nubcake> oh wow.. i'm getting an iptables error when trying the 1st insert
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: tcpdump works from shell
<[tla]> pfifo: 11.10 but it has been upgraded over time from somewhere around Hardy
<L3top> iptables -L
<Chipzzz> nubcake: it also lets you log the traffic & save it to a file so you can inspect it later if you want
<Gaming4JC> save it to a pcap, then download on another box to examine
<PeoplesAdvocate> Okay, my USB is fixed. I used cfdisk though.
<pfifo> [tla], what version were you coming from?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Thanks guys, didnt even think of using these tools.
<L3top> nubcake: you should listen to the others... I was just giving you the quick and dirty "stop this now"
<[tla]> pfifo: been on 11.10 for a while with desktop OK.  recent dist-upgrade seemed to b0rk it
<nubcake> iptables -L http://pastebin.com/bicZQpH7
<pfifo> [tla], are you using gdm or lightdm?
<[tla]> pfifo: originally server had no desktop installed as was headless
<L3top> nubcake: however it is not seeming to follow the idea of quick...
<spartan2276> Is there any other backup tool I can use besides deja-dup as it wont work on my system
<lubi> my lubuntu wont log in after installation
<pfifo> !backup | spartan2276
<ubottu> spartan2276: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<[tla]> pfifo: was using gdm but dont care really - will use whatever is current
<L3top> spartan2276: I strongly recommend clonezilla
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: http://www.openmaniak.com/tcpdump.php might help
<Phosphate> nubcake, these guys are all giving you good advice. The core problem is if you got hit by some script kidde you might be able to fix it if you got hit by someone who knows what they're doing you probably can't fix it and anything you do on that machine you can't 100% trust.
<spartan2276> pfifo: deja-dup makes my systems settings panel loop and then crash the system
 * L3top agrees with Phosphate nubcake...
<pfifo> spartan2276, im sorry to hear that
<lubi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936681
<pfifo> [tla], try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop` see if it exists and works
<spartan2276> pfifo: the thing is this was not happening before, I tried purging deja-dup and re-installing it but nothing
<Gaming4JC> it is odd IPTables wouldn't be working
<Phosphate> Gaming4jc unless the kernel was modded
<[tla]> pfifo: yes it works (and suggests i use upstart - ie stop gdm)
<nubcake> the address is 119.80.39.56 and my box seems to connect to the ports "45858,44463,40453,40676,44338,446699,40538,45624 and 40845 i dont know if that helps with anything but for now i think i'll back up my data..
<spartan2276> nubcake: you got hacked on Ubuntu?
<pfifo> [tla], try starting it now, see what happens
<nubcake> spartan2276: i dont know.. but it kinda seems like
<grid_bug> is there any reason that I get "Connection Refused" when I attempt to connect to by ubuntu box via bluetooth?
<pfifo> nubcake, there are some rootkit detectors available
<KI7MT> Is this a remote server or local box ?
<L3top> connect what grid_bug
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: Definately interested in this. http://www.mcafee.com/threat-intelligence/ip/default.aspx?ip=119.80.39.56 :)
<Phosphate> nubcake just curious, did you have ssh exposed to the internet?
<n0sq> how do i set port address and irq for a usb to serial port cable (i.e. ttyUSB0) - setserial keeps giving me an error message with setserial /dev/ttyUSB0 port 0x###
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: Chines haxor got your box, or at least one using a Chinese server for relaying (whatever?) is on the network
<Gaming4JC> tcpdump would be nice
<nubcake> can i dump into a file using >  ?
<nubcake> or is there a better way to get the dump saved instead of going to stdout ?
<[tla]> pfifo: screen flashes on start then returns to plain xterm / no wm.  dmesg says: [ 1232.911973] gdm-simple-slav[3277]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f668d01d1e5 sp 00007fffef1b1a70 error 4 in libnss_compat-2.13.so[7f668d019000+8000]
<grid_bug> L3top: using RFCOMM, I've attempted to connect to the ubuntu box both from an android phone.
<[tla]> pfifo: :s
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: you can do tcpdump -w capture.log
<pfifo> [tla], what wm are you using?
<grid_bug> L3top: I'm running the same code that I've run on archlinux with no issues ( A slightly modified version of the pybluez sample code)
<[tla]> pfifo: gdm afaik
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: ok, so how long am i supposed to wait before killing the dump process ? ^^
<Chipzzz> nubcake: your site pings but refuses an http request
<pfifo> [tla], no the window manager gnome/xfce/lxdm
<jake__> Hey, I have an absolute rookie question regarding IRC
<nubcake> Chipzzz: i stopped apache
<Chipzzz> did the traffic stop?
<nubcake> nope
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: 10 min at least, need to capture the transmision
<[tla]> pfifo: not sure but i guess whatever the standard one is.  it has a panel that slides in/out on the left with pinned apps and app launcher etc
<Gaming4JC> otherwise we have incomplete capture :p
<nubcake> okay
<Gaming4JC> won't make any sense with just 10 packets for example... if it's on those high-range ports it could be a spam zombie
<Chipzzz> nubcake: you have 15 open ports
<pfifo> [tla], can you pastebin the files ~/.xsession and ~/.xinitrc if they exist
<Gaming4JC> but we won't know until the log
<[tla]> pfifo: i guess gnome.  i know it is not xfce (have used that elsewhere).  not used lxdm afaik
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: none of gnome, xfce or lxdm are window managers
<Gaming4JC> !ask ||jake__
<ubottu> |jake__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gaming4JC> !ask |jake__
<Gaming4JC> ubottu :(
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, can you help with the issue?
<Gaming4JC> ah just a bit of latency :)
<ActionParsnip> [tla]: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nubcake> 8 minutes to go ^^
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: sounds good :)
<[tla]> pfifo: neither file exists
<Phosphate> Gaming4JC/nubcake I'd love a copy of that
<[tla]> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<Chipzzz> nubcake: do you have iftop installed?
<ActionParsnip> [tla]: have you tested your rAM health from the memtest in grub?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: i made what you did but every time i install the grub it delete the BOOTMGR windows file
<[tla]> ActionParsnip: no but the server seems to be running fine and the BIOS RAM test completes OK on boot
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, not sure I understand you, the windows command had windows boot right?
<ActionParsnip> [tla]: its not as thorough as the memtest app, even a 10 min test will show issues. If you see red then the RAM is bad somewhere
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i installed the windows boot from the windows command and installed the grub and when i re-enter the windows again it give me this error BOOTMGR is missing
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: you can use http://www.qfpost.com/upload2/upload_form.html or some other place to upload your pcap btw
<Gaming4JC> I think qfpost accepts any file format tho
<Gaming4JC> :)
<nubcake> seems ssh is causing the traffic, since if i disable the ssh port(incoming) in my router, traffic drops down to 2kbit/s ..
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: will do
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, did you see if windows booted before you reinstalled grub?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i tried more than one time installing the windows boot manager and checking on windows it works fine but when i  install the grub it give me the same error
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: yes i did i repeated the same scenario more than one time
<pfifo> [tla], try updating your system, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: if they have ssh the traffic will be encrypted... :|
<nubcake> :(
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, have you rub sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<Phosphate> ^ bummer
<Fyodorovna> run
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  it didn;t want to do that on the live cd
<Gaming4JC> I don't understand why a hacker would want ssh on the machine though, most hackers just use you to send spammy e-mails....
<[tla]> pfifo: updated these: apt apt-utils libapt-inst1.3 libapt-pkg4.11
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you would never run it there only in the ubuntu install
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  but when i came back to the installed version now and ran the command the command ran well
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  it won't help me now because i have to repeat the same scenario again because the windows BOOTMGR is missing
<Chipzzz> nubcake: is there much disk access (as if they're mining your drives for something interesting)?
<pfifo> [tla], try 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm` then start gdm once again
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, run the bootscript again do you need a link?
<Phosphate> nubcake what is your network setup? You have ssh explicitly forwarded to that machine or is it directly on the the Internet?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  and after installing the windows boot i have to reinstall the grub and the grub miss the windows boot manager
<Sifrazooy> no i have it
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, right run the script
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: I hadn't thought of checking that, but I was about to ask if there was anything confidential on the drive, lol
<nubcake> Phosphate: stupidly it is directly on the internet
<Chipzzz> lol
<rhizmoe> is transmission/qtransmission annoying for anybody else?
<rhizmoe> sorry, that question sucks, but it's burning in my brain.
<[tla]> pfifo dmesg has: [ 2069.255222] gdm-simple-slav[4970]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f0cae0691e5 sp 00007fff0f921fb0 error 4 in libnss_compat-2.13.so[7f0cae065000+8000]
<Phosphate> nubcake ah ok do you have a l/p that might concievable be guessable?
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: being directly connected to the internet with ssh isn't a problem with a strong password or private key
<nubcake> Chipzzz: uhm.. i dont really know if theres a lot of disk access.. the led blinks every now and then.. but i didnt check software-wise
<KI7MT> Ouch, you should always set allow from IP and only allow with keys.
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: the only two reasons for them to be there is 1) to run a bot or 2) to look for data... there is only the one connection, so it isn
<Chipzzz> isn't for a bot network
<Phosphate> Gaming4jC exactly what I was wondering
<nubcake> well my password is about 15chars upper_lower&numeric
<Gaming4JC> chinese miners, scary stuff... o_o
<[tla]> pfifo: looks like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ugr-seeds/+bug/805744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 805744 in ugr-seeds "gdm won't start" [High,Expired]
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: so is mine. :P
<Gaming4JC> hopefully they didn't use a new xploit.
<Gaming4JC> otherwise we're all at risk, head for teh hills... !!  D:
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you had mucked around with grub 2 originally and put a custom windows entry in the wrong place we may just need to clean that up the bootscript will let us know what is up.
<will> hey guys. i've got a lot of old defunct wine installed programs showing up when i search for things. where are they kept so i can clear them out?
<Phosphate> nubcake so probably wasnt guessed, they must have come in through something else then rooted to get ssh access
<Gaming4JC> yeah xploited a vunerable service most likely
<Phosphate> Gaming4jC what do you tink?
<Phosphate> k
<CFHowlett> Fyodorovna   maybe I can help.  Ignore the OSX stuff but see the boot configuration ...
<CFHowlett> http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<Gaming4JC> Well, what version of apache was it?
<Chipzzz> I nmapped the ip and there are 15 open ports on the machine
<Gaming4JC> I really dunno how they'd get a shell on it with root access without some effort
<Darck> any one know a  good RADIUS client test tool..??
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: http://pastebin.com/e6dPMDWS
<Gaming4JC> even if they got a shell it'd be limited to user
<Phosphate> Yeah thats why I'm thinking it wasnt just a bot attack
<Phosphate> In any case he's almost certainly been rooted
<nubcake> apache 2.2.20
<pfifo> [tla], ok maybe switching to lightdm will work better with unity. `sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get install ldm`
<Darck> anyone ????
<Guest215> How do I access a windows xp printer from linux using cups?  the computer is \\192.168.29.149 with shared printer.
<Chipzzz> Phosphate: I think it's a pretty good bet, too
<Darck> some help here  ?
<Phosphate> nubcake did you have root login enabled on sshd?
<pfifo> [tla], after it completes reboot
<[tla]> pfifo: interesting the bug mentions autologin - i was using that as system is a media server
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  is there any way that i could remove this grub and re install it again
<Gaming4JC> !patience Darck
<CFHowlett> Guest215   see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<nubcake> Phosphate: nope, just through sudo once logged in successfully
<nubcake> but not directly
<Gaming4JC> !patience | Darck
<ubottu> Darck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gaming4JC> some one will know the answer for sure in time :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest215: the printer dialogue has the option to add a windows printer. It's in the cog menu in the top right of the screen
<nubcake> oh... i almost forgot about the dump :D
<Darck> hoo thanks..
<nubcake> gimme a second
<pfifo> [tla], the bug report is about gdm, so using an alternate display manager should be a workaround
<ActionParsnip> !info  yardradius
<Phosphate> nubcake then Id have a hard time thinking of some scenario where you're not pretty humped.
<ubottu> yardradius (source: yardradius): YARD Radius Authorization and Accounting Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-4 (oneiric), package size 169 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: should be very interesting :D
<Darck> any one know a  good RADIUS client test tool..??
<nubcake> wow.. the content looks pretty weird through cat
<ActionParsnip> Darck: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/radtest.1.html
<Gaming4JC> Darck: yardradius
<Gaming4JC> actionparsnip ^^
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Phosphate> I'd definitely like a copy of that dump :)
<ActionParsnip> Darck: all I did was search....
<[tla]> pfifo: crazy: stop gdm; rm /etc/gdm/custom.conf; start gdm - fixes it!
<Guest215> ActionParsnip: cog menu?
<pfifo> [tla], congrats your the only person I known to have sucessfully updated this much
<Guest215> oh,I'm using linux mint 12,sorry
<nubcake> how do i read the file? :D all i see is special characters and stuff...
<KI7MT> its prob encrypted with ssh
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, the script looks perfect except for this According to the info in the boot sector, sda5 starts   at sector 2048. Personally I would suggest going to the ubuntu forums, windows should be booting.
<Phosphate> ^
<ActionParsnip> Guest215: in the top right of the screen, or you can run: system-config-printer
<dommer> I still can't get my USB mic to work in skype nor teamspeak 3
<spitzi> Hi. So it's like this: my remote Ubuntu has my session running with open windows such as Chrome and Firefox. I can do "ssh -X" to my remote session. Can I someone "open" it on my local Ubuntu, as if that session ran a VNC server and I'm the VNC client ? thanks/
<icarious> Hello all
<dommer> what do
<ActionParsnip> Guest215: mint isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Guest215
<ubottu> Guest215: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<[tla]> pfifo: thanks for all your help. awesome :D
<KI7MT> all the mint guys come here, there's never anyone is the mint channel :-)
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, with a windows extended I'm not sure although it worked before but the sda5 showing this may be the problem
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: you mean Darck should have just http://lmddgtfy.net/?q=RADIUS+ubuntu+client ;)
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  it boot to windows but the problem is that windows BOOTMGR  get lost every time i install grub :S
<nubcake> do i pm the link, or am i allowed to paste it in here ?
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: still not supported here, we do tell them :)
<KI7MT> paste it here, others are probably wanting to help too
<Phosphate> nubcake pastebin would work
<ActionParsnip> nubcake: use a pastebin
<nubcake> its about 3.89mb
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: you can paste it here, but the channel is logged. So depends on who you want to see the pcap
<Phosphate> definitely pastebin
<KI7MT> ActionParsnip, I know, it's just funny how they dont support their product, yet everyone says its great.
<ActionParsnip> nubcake: pastebin is limitless, or has a very large limit
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: you can pastebin a tcpdump? Messy...
<Gaming4JC> rather have a .pcap
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i am thinking of giving it another try after running grub-update
<ActionParsnip> KI7MT: exactly, i'd rather have a good community for the distro I use
<pfifo> then `pastebinit /dev/urandom`
<KI7MT> Same here.
<nubcake> if i knew how to make it pcap, i would do that one too ^^
<Phosphate> Gaming4jC I think so but if it's encrypted it probably worthless anyway
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  after i ran grub-update **
<Darck> I have ]found a radtest
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, it says that but the files sre in the sda2 partition it may be the the pbr is damaged but the commands I gave you should have rebuilt that. Windows has a archaic boot set up that is temperamental and can just have problems. I would suspect this can be fixed, or just reload the windows bootloader in the mbr and use easybcd. The ubuntu forums though has the people I learned all this from.
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: he killed ssh though, might be something useful
<Chipzzz> nubcake: I see no unpatched vulnerabilities other than a DoS that would not facilitate what we're seeing here in apache 2.2.20...
<Fyodorovna> *are
<Phosphate> Gaming4jC oh yeah I forgot about that, good point
<nofx30> hello
<XxxTilllYxxX> hi
<Darck> a simple tool  for a radius test
<CFHowlett> nofx30   greetings
<Chipzzz> nubcake: were you running a CMS?
<XxxTilllYxxX> how can i join a channel?
<CFHowlett> XxxTilllYxxX   greetings
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | nofx30
<pfifo> hiya
<nubcake> Chipzzz nope
<CFHowlett> XxxTilllYxxX   /join #channel
<ActionParsnip> XxxTilllYxxX: /join #name
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  lol THNX :d i will try to ran the startup recovery and install the grub again
<Darck> i want know if there is any tool of the type for windows
<nubcake> i tried to copy the text to pastebin.. but if i select all, copy and paste, it outputs only 3 special characters...
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, I recognize that this is frustrating bnut your way better then you were at this point. Windows would not have booted as it was even as it was with the MS bootloader in the mbr.
<ActionParsnip> Darck: this is ubuntu support. Windows support is in ##windows
<Fyodorovna> but*
<dommer> Can someone help me?  I have a logitech C210 webcam that I use primarily for a mic.  It won't work in teamspeak 3 nor skype.  WTF
<ActionParsnip> Darck: why did you ask here for Windows support, it makes no sense....
<Chipzzz> nubcake: it probably gets to the first "\0" and stops
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: might be best to upload the file some place :/
<ActionParsnip> dommer: does the mic work in sound recorder?
<dommer> no
<Darck> soy my mistake
<CFHowlett> dommer   spent hours on this last week.  No joy.  Suggest a newer camera.
<Darck> sorry
<ActionParsnip> dommer: is it muted in alsamixer?
<dommer> The camera's fine
<jb0nd38372> If I have 3 hard drives in my system, one of which is an SSD, and I have installed Kbuntu to that SSD; How can I put my home directory on another drive. The SSD is 128 gig and I'd rather have my apps (games and other stuff) on a platter drive.
<nubcake> okay.. i think i'll just pm you guys the link if thats ok for you
<ActionParsnip> dommer: is the mic marked as the input device in sound properties?
<jb0nd38372> err Ubuntu \
<Phosphate> nubcake thanks yeah that works
<dommer> I.don't.know.
<pfifo> jb0nd38372, normally one would do that during th install
<ActionParsnip> dommer: well....go check
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, you can always just reinstall windows as well, into a pre-formatted ntfs  and avoid the boot partition if your not running the windows encryption.
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i made a startup recovery once of the times i tried and it installed the windwos boot and i started windows smoothly after it
<dommer> and how?
<sianhulo> ppl, is there a way of restoring winecfg without erasing .wine?
<ActionParsnip> dommer: in a terminal, run:  alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> dommer: use M to un/mute  up and down to change levels and ESC to exit
<Chipzzz> nubcake: i'm more interested in how they got in than what data looks like... were you running anything on apache that could have been vulnerable?
<jb0nd38372> pfifo: If I reinstall, is there a way I can do a "soft raid" so the other 2 platter drives are seen as a single drive and then have my ssd as the wtwo drives?
<dommer>  < Master >Master M Headphon Headphon   PCM      Line   Line Jac    CD
<nofx30> i was wondering if someone could help me get a virtual copy of mac osx to run on my linux machine
<dommer> no input
<Real> sup mothas!!!!
<pfifo> jb0nd38372, yes, but you have to use the alternate installer instead of the normal desktop iso
<CFHowlett> nofx30   osx won't run virtually sfaik
<ActionParsnip> dommer: Can you give the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Roasted_> Has anybody set up triple monitors before? I'm using two graphics cards (Nvidia) and trying to get 2 monitors working.
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, once you put grub in that sda1 you were screwed, it showed nnoe of the ms boot still there so if a recovery worked it had to be before grub-legacy was lut in the sda1
<che687> roasted_: if you are running ati cards you have to be careful of driver selection
<jb0nd38372> pfifo: Ok thanks... one last question, i'm not good with manually partitioning... will the ssd be defined as "/" with a swap partition and my platter drive9s) be partitioned as "/home"?
<dommer> Odd though, I have a capture device....
<Phosphate> nubcake so you have 8080 open still
<Roasted_> che687, as I mentioned I'm on Nvidia.
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: at least you managed to get the file, mine is still downloading at 5/10kbps :P
<Chipzzz> Phosphate: 8010 was open (and may still be) but I never saw 8080 open
<pfifo> jb0nd38372, well youll need to use the platters as a LVM and then use the LVM as /home
<Phosphate> Gaming4jC ow
<che687> with nvida it isn't too bad...
<ActionParsnip> dommer: can you run that command and upload to the server, it will make a URL, what is it please
<Gaming4JC> 8080 is proxy
<Roasted_> che687, which is why I went with Nvidia. But no dice :(
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, in a situation like this where a lot of attempts are made you have to know what or what should not be where na in what order your fix went, I'm not sure you knew what was missing when we did the command fix on the W7 recovery cd, so you have to be careful with cause and effect.
<Gaming4JC> might be using you for a relay
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  now i understanded what u say ,  every time i run the grub it reinstall one on sda1 and this screw with the windows boot manager
<nubcake> there's no portforwarding rule for those in my router
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: yes, but i ran nmap & it did not show an open 8080
<Gaming4JC> might be in IPTables though
<jb0nd38372> pfifo: ok thank you, I have an alt machine i can use google if i get stuck, ty for the help
<Gaming4JC> oh?
<nubcake> neither 8080 nor 8010
<Gaming4JC> odd...
 * Gaming4JC is still waiting for the capture to download -.-
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, I don't see any grub in sda1 now though.
<Phosphate> ok do you have windows machines on the same local network?
<nubcake> i dont know if my iptables works ^^ it gives me some error when trying stuff
<waxstone> nubcake: was this public server or personal computer?
<che687> you have to EXPORT DEVICE 1:2 to get the third.... but make sure you have them properly defined in xconfig
<Guest215> thanks
<nubcake> personal computer
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: was it online often?
<KI7MT> Oh, I thought this was a public server
<Roasted_> che687, can this not be done through nvidia-settings?
<che687> i know i have syntax wrong... but you can look it up
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: almost 24/7
<Gaming4JC> k
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  but there is something listed in the grub configuration file that screw with sda1 and don;t install the boot
<che687> no... nvida dose not have gui tools to do this
<Phosphate> nubcake do you have Windows machines behind this box?
<sianhulo> well i will ask aagain and add another question... is there a way of restoring the configuration of wine without erasing ".wine"?i want to know which model my videocard is, anybody knows what was it?(i barely remember a "grep" and a "vga"). thanks befirehand
<nubcake> Phosphate: yes 3 different ones
<Phosphate> ah ok that may be your problem
<waxstone> nubcake: and you are behind a router? Do you do web development work? why local apache server?
<KI7MT> sianhulo, probably best to ask in #winehq
<Chipzzz> nubcake: pastebin of nmap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/872356/
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, nothing in the sda1 on the script though, I think it is the sda5 partition it shows it on the script as starting where the sda1 partition is
<sianhulo> KI7MT, thanks, i'm going there(though, the other question still remains)
<nubcake> waxstone: yes i do some web-dev stuff, but just for fun/exercise
<jack> which role is better for a phosphate
<che687> Roasted_: I have 3 ati cards running for some gpu number crunching and the crossfire thing screws umbuntu all up
<Phosphate> nubcake what's your internal class C 192.168.2?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  anyway what should i do now ?
<jack> fertilizer or explosive?
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  should i try again and see what happen
<nubcake> 192.168.2. you mean ?
<pfifo> jack, do you ahve an ubuntu support question?
<Phosphate> yeah 192.168.2.x
<CFHowlett> Phosphate   take it elsehwere
<Roasted_> che687, sigh. I wish I hadn't gotten this card now.
<nubcake> yea its 192.168.2.x
<jack> pfifo: just referring to someone's nick
<nubcake> i'll be right back in ~ 5 minutes.. phone call incoming, sorry
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, I would go to the ubuntu forums several mods there on daily are tyhe real experts, post the bootscript as the system is and with any changes run it again and wait fro their help.
<Phosphate> nubcake your problem is not your ubuntu box you've got a comprimised Windows box
<waxstone> Anyone know of a good rootkit checker? >.<
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, make a thread at the forums, that is where I used to roost and learned all this from.:)
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  ok , thanks for your help and effort :D , and i will do what you say
<wolfmitchell> When I open the Unity dash, go to applications and select games, the bottom half of the screen disappears. I am currently dual screening.
<che687> Roasted_: its not that bad.... just look up some multi monitor set ups in google... you can export as many displays as you want... just have to set up xconfig and all
<Phosphate> nubcake it may be 192.168.2.184
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, cool the only other person on here I see do this really well is Jordan_U  look for them for help.
<Fyodorovna> if needed
<Roasted_> che687, so you're actively running 3 monitors?
<wolfmitchell> * resizes *when I open the unity dash, the bottom half of the screen disappears. Actually, it moves everything  but the unity dock.
<Sifrazooy> Jordan_U can you help me :D
<Chipzzz> Phosphate: but they got into his ubuntu box with ssh
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  i will :D thnx :D
<che687> Roasted_: I have in the past run 4... but i only use them now for # crunching
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: most of the juicy stuff is sadly ssh'ed :(
<Roasted_> che687, do you just manually edit xorg?
<KI7MT> Chipzzz, yeah, that's the interesting part.
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, cool. :)
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Phosphate> Chipzzz dont think so I think hes routing through the linux box
<juicy> Gaming4JC: I am not sshd
<wolfmitchell> oneiric
<Gaming4JC> juicy: lol ..
<wolfmitchell> ActionParsnip: oniric
<pfifo> what is the maximum number of monitors that X supports?
<Chipzzz> Phosphate: i hadn't thought of that... you're probably right
<che687> Roasted_: yea... but same as ATI .. there are command line utilities for Nvida that u can use that do part of it for you ...
<wolfmitchell> Aka 11.10
<Roasted_> che687, I have yet to find any in my googling. :*(
<azriel> I dont know if my problem is ubuntu or not, I'm trying to run a program i wrote but it's saying: bash: ./dist/GSAM.exe: cannot execute binary file, is this a known problem?
<Pikkachu> is the ubuntu font supposed to work under windows too? because it doesn't say anything in http://font.ubuntu.com and as far as I know fonts are not OS-dependent. The crazy thing is that in that website the testing text box displays just fine some Unicode char, but other application does not when using Ubuntu font
<che687> Roasted_: .... what card are you using
<Phosphate> nubcake what's on .184? Im thinking its a windows machine?
<nubcake> allright, back.. sorry for that
<pfifo> azriel, hi
<Chipzzz> Phosphate: didn't he close his port 22 and see the traffic stop, though?
<Roasted_> che687, Nvidia GT440 and Nvidia 6200.
<Phosphate> Chippzzz hmmm good point
<azriel> oh hi pfifo
<KI7MT> He shutdown apache he said, but didn't say about SSH
<nubcake> i might have to re-check that, but i think .184 is my media receiver
<che687> Roasted_: you have to be carfull about using different cards togeather in linux... x will do weird things
<Phosphate> Lets try and cust off .184 and see what happens
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: that's what I thought as well but definately pure ssh traffic :p
<pfifo> azriel, linux doesnt support exe files
<Phosphate> oops cut
<nubcake> allright, 1 sec.
<azriel> k
<Roasted_> che687, I was told it would work. sigh...
<azriel> nothing else i try works either
<Roasted_> che687, this is definitely a bummer. So glad I bought this darn card.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: have you shut down your ssh server to see what would happen?
<azriel> i copy and pasted a hello world program to test my system
<Phosphate> nubcake is your linux box routing for everything else on your network?
<nubcake> Chipzzz: nope, i disabled the port-forwarding for it but didn't stop it
<wolfmitchell> What other graphics managers are there, out of curiosity? (Eg, like X)
 * Bsims found out how to read ext2 and ext3 drives from windows
<KI7MT> I think he's on the Phone
<azriel> then ran gcc -c main.c, then i used chmod +x ./main.o and ran it with ./main.o
<Chipzzz> nubcake: ah... thank you
<azriel> it gave me the same error
<nubcake> Phosphate: nope, i got a little router box from my provider which i'm using
<nubcake> to route/dns and stuff
<pfifo> azriel, `gcc -o main main.c && ./main`
<nubcake> now that i cut off .184 it seems there's no traffic in-/outgoing... throuhg my ubuntu box..
<Roasted_> che687, it's a shame I can't run all 3 off my GT440. It had 3 ports, but it sounds like I can only use 2 at a time.
<azriel> one sec
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: cutting off that .184 may be a good call, it has a lot of UDP traffic... and does have 8080
<che687> Roasted_:  type   "nvidia_xconfig  --help" in a shell and see what you get
<nubcake> i'll just re-plug it to doublecheck
<azriel> oh wow
<azriel> thanks :D
<che687> sorry .... nvidia-xconfig
<che687> not _
<pfifo> azriel, dont say I never helped you
<azriel> :3
<azriel> im using that colision detection you showed me before
<nubcake> could take a little to boot up
<KI7MT> WinDoze always does :-)
<Phosphate> nubcake k so .184 got comprimised somehow, Gaming4jC was right it wasn't your linux box.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: are you serving anything to your windows machines from the linux box (mysql, etc.)?
<Fyodorovna> !windoze | KI7MT
<ubottu> KI7MT: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<KI7MT> I'll kepp that in mind thanks.
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: still confused how the SSH is getting played into this though
<Fyodorovna> KI7MT, lol we all want to say it. :)
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: he removed the forwarding at the router & nothing changed
<nubcake> Chipzzz: uhm.. what do you mean by serving? the box is running php, mysql and an apache so i can play around and code php a little.. but besides that, it's not really serving anything i use on my windows machines
<Phosphate> Gaming4jC either he's routhing everything through his linux box or he's running routed with some settings that will act as a bounce/relay
<hoshi411> is there any way to change the color scheme from white and orange?
<TuxSY> Hi there! Ubuntu is Spyware!
<hoshi411> this white scheme is blinding me
<hoshi411> and orange is nice but....
<hoshi411> im talking about unity here
<hoshi411> i want to use it ... just let me change the color scheme
<hoshi411> nautilus and xchat
<nubcake> weird.. i rebooted the media receiver, now there's still no traffic in-/outgoing
<hoshi411> can I change the color scheme?
<eddie> Hello
<hoshi411> im running ubuntu 12
<hoshi411> untity
<Phosphate> nubcake it may take a bit but it will most likely start again
<eddie> I need some serious help
<pfifo> !enter | hoshi411
<ubottu> hoshi411: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chipzzz> nubcake: it is common to run a server for the LAN on a linux box. Mysql is a popular one & allows a common database to be shared among all the networked machines.
<Fyodorovna> !precise | hashi
<ubottu> hashi: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Guest60120> I have both ubuntu and windows, but I need to boot into windows. How do I do this?
<nubcake> Chipzzz: oh.. nope, not using any of that.. just using it for the web-dev stuff
<Guest60120> Any help?
<Phosphate> nubcake it may take time for .184 to reconnect to it's c&c server to get instructions, assuming it's the problem
<nubcake> and i set all my boxes to use 192.168.2.1 (the router-box) as gateway, dns and dhcp
<Guest60120> Hello
<Phosphate> nubcake just to confirm traffic dropped when you pulled .184 down?
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: well,  the packets coming from that media server over UDP look like a VLan server, not seeing anything out of the obvious ordinary...
<nubcake> the weird thing is.. that media receiver has been in standby mode like for at least 1 year or more..
<nubcake> Phosphate: yes
<Eddie345> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest60120: did you use wubi to install Ubuntu or did you resize the NTFS to install to?
<nubcake> before when i disabled the ssh port-forwarding, it dropped, when i enabled it again, traffic was back too
<nubcake> when i cut off the .184 box it dropped again
<Eddie345> Action, I put it on CD and resized,.
<Phosphate> nubcake do you have routed running on your linux box?
<ActionParsnip> Eddie345: if you run:  sudo update-grub   do you see Windows mentioned?
<nubcake> Phosphate: not that i know
<Eddie345> You know, I did that, and it booted into ubuntu like normal.
<nubcake> how do i check that ?
<wolfmitchell> Is there a way to make a desktop environment in Bash?
<nubcake> route+ tab says "route, routef and routel"
<nubcake> in terminal*
<Phosphate> ps -eaf | grep routed
<pfifo> wolfmitchell, your question doesnt make any sense, what are you trying todo?
<ziglir> protato
<nubcake> Phosphate: no result besides the grep itself
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: Phosphate: for the paranoid, his media box may indeed have embedded malware - http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=513231
<Gaming4JC> same packet type :P
<Chipzzz> nubcake: do you have traffic at the moment?
<pfifo> 'embeded malware'
<nubcake> Chipzzz: nope
<Chipzzz> hmmmm
<nubcake> box is booted up, but in standby, just like it was when i had traffic before
<ummagumma> hi guys
<ericluwolf> I'm back.... Did you guys miss me?
<Eddie345> Action, I did that in terminal and it did find windows recovery environment and windows 7 loader
<Phosphate> Bleh Chipzzz Gaming4jC & nubcake I'm really sorry I've got family aggro and have to bail. I think .184 is hosed & routing through the linux box but thats just a guess.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: which 'box'... the one at .184?
<nubcake> Chipzzz: yea the .184 box
<Gaming4JC> Phosphate: yeah, good call, ttyl :)
<Gaming4JC> I'm still looking over the packet capture but only other data we have is UDP from .184
<Chipzzz> Phosphate: it's looking that way... thanks for helping & have a nice night
<Eddie345> Can anyone help me boot into windows?
<nubcake> Phosphate: thanks for your help :)
<Phosphate> Sorry guys & good luck will hop back on if I can to help.
<nubcake> good night
<pfifo> Gaming4JC, its possible his media center box is performing udp hole punching
<nubcake> so udp hole punching is like broadcasts ?
<Chipzzz> nubcake: i'd install wireshark & wait for it to start up again...
 * Bsims grins I can say that intel DH67BL and intel core i5 2nd gen sandybridge work perfectly on ubuntu/windows 7
<nubcake> Chipzzz: it's up and running right now, but no traffic on my ubuntu box
<Gaming4JC> pfifo: possible... but how the heck does one of those get infected with chinese malware
<Gaming4JC> lol
<nubcake> kinda weird...
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: keep a packet capture running on it, would be nice to see if they do anything before SSH
<Bsims> for windows will need to install drivers, but it works flawlessly with no tweaking on ubuntu
<Eddie345> I need help booting into windows. Can anyone help?
<nubcake> wouldn't that capture become really huge? ^^
<wolfmitchell> pfifo: I am trying to make a desktop environment in Bash, not dependent on X.
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: maybe the media box was the attack vector & they leveraged it to access another service on the linux box
<Bsims> Eddie345:  I can try? what error is it throwing
<pfifo> nubcake, filter out the packets that you dont want
<nubcake> oh and should i completely disable ssh, or just keep the port closed ?
<Gaming4JC> Eddie345: You need the keyboard command to force grub to show at boot, I "think" it's Alt+Tab or Alt+Enter at boot but it's been awhile :/
<nubcake> pfifo: if i only knew how :D
<Gaming4JC> Eddie345: Just keep asking people the command to show grub boot menu :)
<pfifo> wolfmitchell, what do you mean by desktop enviroment? Bash runs on the console and theres really nothing more you need
<Eddie345> Bsims, I have no idea what I am doing. I installed ubuntu via cd and have dual boot.
<KI7MT> nubcake, I'd change the SSH port, add aloow from IP and use keys.
<Gaming4JC> Bsims: pretty sure there's no error, he just doesn't get grub boot. Boots directly to Ubuntu
<Bsims> Eddie345:  ok and did you install windows first or second
<wolfmitchell> Basically, a way to organize all the files and commands you have.
<nubcake> KI7MT: sounds like a plan, but i'll have to get further into ssh stuff i guess :D
<Bsims> ok ya are gonna want to boot of a ubuntu cd and reisntall grub2
<Roasted_> Has anybody set up triple monitors before? I'm using two graphics cards (Nvidia) and trying to get 2 monitors working.
<Eddie345> Umm, windows was already installed. Ubuntu was just installed. I went into the terminal and typed sudo update-grub
<Bsims> when you remove grub2 tell it to remove the config files
<Eddie345> it does mention found windows recovery environment and windows 7
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: you can sudo nano (or your favorite editor)  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Gaming4JC> change port there
<KI7MT> nubcake, this is based on Fedora, but it's the same, its pretty good explanation: http://fedorasolved.org/post-install-solutions/securing-ssh
<Bsims> eddie it boots ubuntu by default right
<pfifo> wolfmitchell, organizing file is done with mkdir and mv. all your useful commands are in /usr/bin
<Eddie345> Yeah bsims
<wolfmitchell> ...I mean menu-style. Reduces typing,
<nubcake> ok, changed the port
<Bsims> Eddie345:  sudo apt-get remove --purge grub2; sudo apt-get install grub2
<nubcake> still no traffic so far
<nubcake> this is driving me crazy :D
<Bsims> Eddie345:  should wipe the config and reinstall from scratch
<Bsims> Eddie345:  sudo apt-get remove --purge grub2; sudo apt-get install grub2
<Eddie345> I don't understand what you mean though
<Bsims> Eddie345:  this tells ubuntu to remove grub2 package, and the config files, and reisntall it from scratch
<Bsims> Eddie345:  enter it into a terminal
<jlb181> xdc
<Eddie345> all of that?
<Bsims> yup as typed
<Bsims> all on one line
<Eddie345> Ok, i'll try it now.
<bsmith093> how do i undo the schange done by the powersave-pm tool
<bsmith093> i already uninstalled it, but is that all
<Eddie345> Ok, it did a  bunch a stuff
<Roasted_> Has anybody set up triple monitors before? I'm using two graphics cards (Nvidia) and trying to get 2 monitors working.
<Eddie345> What is supposed to happen now/
<pfifo> !anyone | Roasted_
<ubottu> Roasted_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<claire> What's the difference between ubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternate-i386 and ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-i386?
<Gaming4JC> heh connection lagged out.
<pfifo> !alternate | claire
<ubottu> claire: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Eddie345> Hello
<claire> pfifo, thanks
<Fyodorovna> Eddie345, don't reboot while waiting if yiou ahvbe removed grub.
<Fyodorovna> s/you/haver
<KI7MT> claire, the type of installer basically.
<Eddie345> Huh, fyodorovna?
<Fyodorovna> Eddie345, you removed grub right?
<Eddie345> I have no idea, bsims told me to write this  sudo apt-get remove --purge grub2; sudo apt-get install grub2
<Eddie345> I am trying to boot into windows
<Fyodorovna> Eddie345, ah did you put grub in the mbr?
<Eddie345> in the mbr?
<Eddie345> No, just in terminal
<samsung> hi
<Fyodorovna> Eddie345, you would have been asked where you want grub did you choose sda
<Bsims> Fyodorovna:  this will nuke what he has in there, and rewrite in from scratch
<Fyodorovna> Eddie345, the mbr is the disc letters no partition numbere for example sda or sdb..etc depending on the hd
<Eddie345> I am sorry fyodorovna, I have no idea of what I am doing. I just want to reboot in windows. haha
<Bsims> how many hds do you have
<Fyodorovna> Bsims, just checking if they put grub in the mbr.
<Fyodorovna> Bsims, your back though so carry on. :)
<momscomputer> help.. I am trying to use my Immersion Talk Now cd with Ubuntu but it isn't working.  It is a windows cd.. I have checked in the permissions to see that allow to run as program is checked and it is but it still doesn't work...
<Bsims> just one? and ya installed windows first
<Eddie345> I thought switching from windows and ubuntu was a click away
<Bsims> then install grub2 to sda1,
<Eddie345> Bsims, what am I supposed to do now?
<Bsims> it was for me... but sometimes it hard...
<Bsims> did you do as I asked
<Eddie345> Yeah, I tpyed in  sudo apt-get remove --purge grub2; sudo apt-get install grub2
<Eddie345> in terminal
<Chipzzz> momscomputer: have you installed wine?
<Bsims> ok did you do a reboot
<momscomputer> Yes
<Eddie345> No, was that the next step?
<Fyodorovna> Bsims, sda1 are you sure it is installled in the ubuntu already the only way you would put it in a partition is if it was aboot partition.
<Bsims> Yup
<momscomputer> Chipzzz yes and I restarted too
<Bsims> reboot and let me know
<Eddie345> Alright.
<TuxSY> Hi there! Ubuntu is Spyware!
<Bsims> I will be here
<TuxSY> Hi there! Ubuntu is a Virus!
<Chipzzz> momscomputer: did you check the compatibility list to see if Immersion Talk Now is supported?
<itaylor57> TuxSY, ot
<TuxSY> Hi there! Ubuntu is a steahls your Data!
<Fyodorovna> !op |tuxsv,
<ubottu> tuxsv,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<TuxSY> www.dr-signal.com
<momscomputer> didnt know there was a compatibility list
<TuxSY> https://love.behrens.biz
<pangolin> !guidelines | TuxSY
<ubottu> TuxSY: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> TuxSY: Please message when you think you can follow the guidelines.
<Chipzzz> momscomputer: checking it now... for future ref, it's here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<momscomputer> Chipzzz    Thank you sooo much]
<eddie_> bsims, I am back, nothing happened
<Bsims> didn't work at akk
<Bsims> er all
<Bsims> how are ya booting
<Bsims> got the live disk in?
<pfifo> !info popularity-contest | TuxSY
<ubottu> TuxSY: popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.53ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 192 kB
<eddie_> I mean, I booted it up and it went directly into ubuntu. Was I supposed to press a button before it boots
<eddie_> I am booting from the computer, not the cd
<Bsims> heh should have shown a list of installed os
<eddie_> Was I supposed to boot from ubuntu cd?
<Bsims> sorry eddie_ i am stumped ya did it rihght
<Bsims> and it should have fixed it
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: just for reference - http://drg.team-cymru.org/insight/sshpwauth.txt  That IP is listed there for brute force SSH attacks. I also see traffic from .100 to .2 then we see the actual ssh going continually to and from .100 (which is presumeably your ubuntu box?)
<Gaming4JC> might be more than just the media box :P
<eddie_> Thanks Bsims, i did a system recovery and it still booted into ubuntu
<quebre> hello
<eddie_> Is that supposed to happen?
<Jon--> Ubuntu 11.04, Compiz + Gnome2. I want to hide the menu bar (title, close, maximize, minimize) when a window is maximized. I have a gnome-panel applet installed to save space and can remove this bar. How do I do this?
<Bsims> but it still should have detected it
<quebre> i want to install ubuntu from USB stick, so when i put my USB stick to the port and turn on my PC it will start installing the Ubuntu and if necessary, download other needed files from internet, is there such .iso image like this ?
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: thanks, and yes .100 is my ubuntu, and .2 my (main) windows box
<Bsims> try as a worst case installinmg ubuntu again
<pfifo> !usb | quebre
<ubottu> quebre: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eddie_> Whats my last resort bsims?
<Jon--> My friend has a similar setup, I know it's possible. Can't find it in gconf-editor.
<eddie_> Can I uninstall ubuntu entirely?
<Bsims> as it will wipe your existing ubuntu install
<eddie_> Will that bring me back to windows?
<lcc> does encrypting the home folder make things slower?
<mumixam> lcc: depends on your hardware
<mumixam> in most cases yes
<Jon--> Ubuntu 11.04, Compiz + Gnome2. I want to hide the menu bar (title, close, maximize, minimize) when a window is maximized. I have a gnome-panel applet installed to save space and can remove this bar. How do I do this? My friend has a similar setup, I know it's possible. Can't find it in gconf-editor.
<XxxTilllYxxX> rn
<Bsims> in windows terms will nuke it all and format/pariton it from scratch
<XxxTilllYxxX> porn
<lcc> mumixam: hd or cpu?
<eddie_> How would I go about uninstalling ubuntu and only having windows?
<Bsims> it will not touch yer windows install
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: were you by any chance trying to SSH into the Windows box from the Linux PC?... Otherwise someone else was. :P
<Gaming4JC> or vice versa..
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: which ip?
<mumixam> lcc: both mostly cpu
<Bsims> how much ram do ya have?
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: definitely not.. ^^
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: hmm? 119.80.39.56 is the attacker. .2 is the windows box getting SSHed from the Unix box in the first 3 packets - we don't see the full capture of it though
<mumixam> lcc: if you have a newer cpu with a AES instruction set theres pretty much no speed loss
<nubcake> i tried to ssh into my linux box from my windows box, yes, but not vice versa
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, is the ubuntu a dual boot with grub booting?
<eddie_> 3.7 gib
<lcc> I have a fine cpu
<eddie_> Fydorovna, all I know its a dual boot.
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: since we don't have the full capture it may be you SSHing into the linux box from the PC then :)
<Gaming4JC> *Windows PC
<Bsims> eddie_:  then install hte 64 bit version of the os
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, do you get the grub menu when you boot?
<eddie_> I don;t know what the grub menu is
<Bsims> just in case you found a bug
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, are you in ubuntu now?
<eddie_> Install yeah
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: hopefully ^^
<eddie_> In ubuntu
<eddie_> trying to get out, haha
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the results
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: since ssh goes both ways we probably don't have the full capture. and it was just him trying to SSH into his own machine whilist the attacker was doing the same :P
<Bsims> grub menu is what oses you have
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin | eddie_
<Gaming4JC> Chipzz: see above, sorry. XP
<ubottu> eddie_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eddie_> fyodorovna, run in terminal?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, yeah.
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: have you checked var/logs ? Might be something out of the ordinary
<tazthespaz> hey everyone i need help i installed ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on my friends computer and for some reason we are unable to open the default unity, only the 2d unity session
<Gaming4JC> tazthespaz: What graphics card? Might need drivers or not supported :/
<Fyodorovna> tazthespaz, have you updated and upgraded then checked the additional drivers app?
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: not yet, the apache access.log shows some failed xss requests but besides that nothing extraordinary...
<quebre> i cannot boot from USB because my MB doesn't support it, can i install Ubuntu from directly from Windows XP ? but i want the Ubuntu to be the only system on my PC.. is that possible?
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: whoops, I thought that was nubcake's ip
<wolfmitchell> Is there a way in Bash to check if there is a directory, if so cd into the dir, check if there is another (etc) until there are no more, and then run a command on the files found, CDing back to root, then repeat on another set of directories, over and over
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: lol nope, teh chinese ;)
<eddie_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<eddie_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<eddie_> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<eddie_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<eddie_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> eddie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eddie_> Disk identifier: 0xf48b7043
<wolfmitchell> ?
<tazthespaz> well thats what i was thinking so i checked the additional drivers and nothing he has a nvidia gforce 420 i think and we tried installing drivers and it didn't work did i need to update first???
<Fyodorovna> quebre, look on the web for plop it will get you booting a usb flash
<KI7MT> nubcake, is fyou running apache on your dev-box, another firewall app that I've used on many VPS servers is CSF, has allot of good features: http://configserver.com/cp/csf.html
<quebre> Fyodorovna: let me check
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: which leads me to believe his box is still compromised ...
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, post the sudo fdisk-l info in a pastebin.
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: that ip has a lot of open ports... maybe it's a bot looking for companionship
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin | eddie_  post it here and give us the url.
<ubottu> eddie_  post it here and give us the url.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: ahhh so you actually scanned the chinese IP.  Fun. Lock ur ssh and hide ur IP they be haxin up in thar
<Gaming4JC> lol
<eddie_> I am sorry how do I use pastebin
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: the ssh traffic could have been the brute-force ssh attempt
<tazthespaz> well thats what i was thinking so i checked the additional drivers and nothing he has a nvidia gforce 420 i think and we tried installing drivers and it didn't work did i need to update first???
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, look at the bot message above it is a copy and paste.
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: yes and they are already blacklisted for that, just curious if they actually got in
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: lol... no worries... I keep things pretty solidly locked down
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: good :)
<zabomber> ls
<zabomber> lolcat
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, put the stuff in the terminal here then post the url. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: Also now that you mention it, the SSH attempts we see are only authentication - notice there are multiple attempts stating "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1" and they are short
<Fyodorovna> tazthespaz, always update and upigrade first.
<Fyodorovna> upgrade*
<bastidrazor> Gaming4JC: Chipzzz fail2ban may be a solution.
<Ho^Oh> Doing a Ubuntu chroot install,            Assuming I got Swap drive in: /dev/sda2     and  my Ubuntu install in: /dev/sda1,             What command in Grub version 2 should I use for installing grub so the server can properly boot up?
<Gaming4JC> bastidrazor: I have heard of that but not tested it myself, auto-ban an IP after "x" amount of login attempts?
<tazthespaz> Fyodorovna, thankyou ill try that
<Chipzzz> bastidrazor: he could just null route the ip in /etc/hosts, for that matter
<Gaming4JC> yeah
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: did he ever run netstat?
<eddie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/872421/plain/
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, in the mbr sda]
<pfifo> Ho^Oh, sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<eddie_> Is that it?
<Fyodorovna> sda*
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: not as far as i know
<Gaming4JC> just curious if he's seeing any other connections and if he actually has any ports open since we don't know his IP
<Gaming4JC> we know the chinese ip
<Gaming4JC> lol
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: i did run netstat -n
<Chipzzz> nubcake: what's your ip?
<nubcake> there were only my lan box and the cinese ip listed on that
<nubcake> the lan ip?
<eddie_> Fydorovna, did you get it?
<Ho^Oh> pfifo, Fyodorovna, Woah snaps. my bad, I forgot to mention my harddrive would be exactly 2TBs big.       :S
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, do you have a recovery or install disc for windows?
<Gaming4JC> eddie_: outside IP
<bastidrazor> Gaming4JC: 3 attempts. its fairly popular in keeping ssh safe.
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: * ^^
<eddie_> I don't
<Gaming4JC> eddie_: sorry typo :)
<eddie_> No problem
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, if a mbr type the mbr
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: its dynamic, changes every 24h
<Chipzzz> nubcake: WAN ip or URL
<bastidrazor> Chipzzz: or use fail2ban to ban it from even connecting.
<nubcake> for now it's 93.205.243.209
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, a mbr partitioning not a uefi gpt
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: yeah Chipzzz just wanted to know so he can run nmap and see if you have any open ports on the ubuntu box
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Chipzzz> bastidrazor: or that...
<Ho^Oh> Fyodorovna: But I'm not sure exactly how to do this, I tried uefi-gpt         Set up, and that failed me.
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, make one if you remove ubuntu windows will not boot you need to reload the windows bootloader to the mbr.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: no hosts showing up at your ip :)
<Ho^Oh> Fyodorovna: I thought I would need GPT for a 2TB harddrive.
<eddie_> So I need to get a windows 7 installer cd?
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, can you confirm it is a standard mbr partitioning?
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, more than 2 tb
<Ho^Oh> Fyodorovna: I think it's 2TBs,           But Ubuntu would run even if you decided to use GPT on a really small harddrive?
<Chipzzz> nubcake: is that a dialup connection?
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, yes but gpt is out of my pay range. :)
<Ho^Oh> I am having very bad luck here.        I think I'm partitioning something wrong because grub-pc should've worked.
<nubcake> Chipzzz: it's ADSL
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, you can make a recovery in W7.
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: I had a botnet on dial-up once, not fun - basically kills your connection XD
<Ho^Oh> I've always successfully installed Ubuntu with a tutorial like this: http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3787                <---- But not with a new server I have now.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: it resolved to "p5DCDF3D1.dip.t-dialin.net", so i was just curious
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, very small 100 mb or so that will get you when booted to the windows terminal to reload its bootloader.
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: /whois confirms that much :P
<nubcake> Chipzzz: i think that's what my provider assigns automatically
<eddie_> But I need to get into windows first don't I?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, in the backup section of windows is make recovery disc option.
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: so what lead you to believe ubuntu was actually infected? SSH port open and connections to the chinese IP? Or anything else out of the ordinary
<eddie_> I know, but I would need to get the cd from another computer, correct?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, yes you make a recovbery cd in the backup section of W7.
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: you might not actually be rooted, just rooting attempts :D
<Fyodorovna> recovery*
<Chipzzz> nubcake: anyway, i wouldn't worry too much about it... it was probably a drive-by bot that saw a host and tried to infect it
<eddie_> I know, but I can't get into windows from my computer...
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, can you boot to windows?
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: having constant traffic being shown in iptraf, even though i had nothing running/accessing my linux box
<binger> hi, i was here earlier today with a network connectivity issue.  I had ubuntu 11.10 setup dualboot on my win7 64 bit laptop.  I had network connectivity just fine until late last night.  Since this morning I uninstalled ubuntu completely (using windows uninstall). I burned 11.10 to a cd and was able to boot with it and network/ internet was working again.  So I thought ok fine I'll reinstall
<binger> it...the install seemed to go ok but no connectivity AGAIN!  During the reinstall I notice that it said something about reinstalling packages. What I want is a totally clean ubuntu install.  Am thinking that something was corrupted and I don't want it to restore any corrupted data.  So how do I accomplish this.  I've uninstalled it again.
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, why?
<eddie_> No, that's what I have been trying to do
<eddie_> I don't know how
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: right, but there was the IPTables issue  ... and then his random media server sending unusual UPD traffic :P
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, what happened to the ubuntu/linux install?
<nishttal2> Hi everyone.. if Adobe Air no longer works on Ubuntu how do I install Pandora?
<nishttal2> are there any workarounds?
<eddie_> I am in ubuntu, I am trying to get back into windows. How do I get back to windows
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: i hadn't heard about the iptables issue, but the udp traffic could have been the discovery phase of the hack
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, your in a ubuntu install, or a live cd?
<eddie_> ubuntu install. I dl'ed ubunto into cd and installed it into computer
<binger> please advise?
<hspcd> Need some assistance please
<Chipzzz> Gaming4JC: what's wrong with his iptables?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, okay whwen you booted to ubuntu did you see a diffrent menu or know menu?
<Fyodorovna> no*
<Gaming4JC> Chipzzz: possibly, but it was on .184 and only a media box. His IP Tables gave this - http://pastebin.com/bicZQpH7
<Suitecake> Not sure what happened with this most recent update, but I can't watch certain videos anymore, and the ones I can watch are choppy as hell
<eddie_> No, when I turn on my computer I go directly to Ubuntu.
<binger> anyone? pretty please?
<nubcake> Chipzzz: the pastebin expired, this one is working: http://pastebin.com/cDy0iGgE
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, open the terminal and run sudo update-grub and see if you see a line for windows in the read out
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, pastebin the info.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: try it with 'sudo' in front
<nishttal2> can someone comment on Adobe air question above
<nubcake> Chipzzz: same error
<Suitecake> Is anyone else unable to watch some videos through their internet?
<Fyodorovna> nishttal2, if someone knows they will.
<Suitecake> What happened with this update?
<binger> how to do a reinstall of ubuntu side by side with win7 without it trying to use old, possibly corrupt data?
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: just curious can you "sudo su" ?
<Suitecake> I want my rachel maddow plz
<nishttal2> Fyodorovna, well i cant be the only one who wants to listen to Pandora on Ubuntu
<Chipzzz> nubcake: "sudo iptables -L"?
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: gives you a root terminal, not allowed if your hacked I would presume :P
<Fyodorovna> nishttal2, channel guidelines are ask and wait for help and repost after 10 min.
<nishttal2> :O(
<nubcake> well i can go sudo su or sudo anything else but iptables
<eddie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/872438/plain/
<Gaming4JC> nishttal2: maybe it can run under wine? :/
<Fyodorovna> binger, way to vague, what is your definition of corrupted data.
<eddie_> There is is I think
<sacarlson> nubcake: Gaming4JC: I had attempted ssh attacks before,  what I did to fix it was change the port used in ssh to a none standard port number
<nishttal2> Gaming4JC, that would suck.. Pandora runs great on Ubunutu 10.10 at work
<nubcake> i already changed it, but thanks for helping/sharing the idea
<nishttal2> at home i installed 11.10 and air wont install
<binger> @fyodorovna here is my post again from 5 minutes ago:  hi, i was here earlier today with a network connectivity issue.  I had ubuntu 11.10 setup dualboot on my win7 64 bit laptop.  I had network connectivity just fine until late last night.  Since this morning I uninstalled ubuntu completely (using windows uninstall). I burned 11.10 to a cd and was able to boot with it and network/ internet
<binger> was working again.  So I thought ok fine I'll reinstall it...the install seemed to go ok but no connectivity AGAIN!  During the reinstall I notice that it said something about reinstalling packages. What I want is a totally clean ubuntu install.  Am thinking that something was corrupted and I don't want it to restore any corrupted data.  So how do I accomplish this.  I've uninstalled it again.
<Gaming4JC> nishttal2: lol yes :/
<eddie_> Did you get it Fyodorvna?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, looks like you should be able to reboot and see windows in a menu don't choose the recovery.
<binger> my concern that there is something in the old install that is being restored when I try to reinstall ubuntu but don't know for sure.
<eddie_> Whaht menu should I see windows in?
<Chipzzz> nubcake: what about "sudo iptables --list"?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, it is called grub the ubuntu boot menu, should come up
<nubcake> Chipzzz: still the same
<eddie_> Do you have a screen show of what it looks like?
<eddie_> shot
<Dr_willis_> text, with entries like Ubuntu kernel 3.1.2  and so forth. :)
<Dr_willis_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28215/how-can-i-fix-the-iptables-error-message-unable-to-initialize-table-filter might help
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: definately need access to IP Tables for safety :P
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, yopu will only get one reboot.
<Fyodorovna> you
<eddie_> what do you mean
<nubcake> i'll try and follow that article, thanks :)
<sacarlson> nubcake  sudo ls; same thing?  I guess that user is no longer or never was a sudo user?
<pfifo> Hi Dr_willis_
<Dr_willis_> hello pfifo
<nubcake> sacarlson: i can sudo anything but iptables
<nubcake> and that user is a sudoer
<Fyodorovna> !pm | binger
<ubottu> binger: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_willis_> bbl. gotta head to work. :)
<moes> eddie...when you install ubuntu did you tell the installer to use the entire disk or the free space
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: about the article, they do: uname -r and ls that path with 2.6 something in it which they got from uname -r, i tried uname -r and i get 3.0.0-14-server, but i do only have a path for 3.0.0-16-server
<Fyodorovna> binger, if you just make a new partition you will be set
<eddie_> Moes, my understanding was that I am supposed to have both windows and ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: odd... perhaps a broken update you did recently?
<Gaming4JC> or awhile ago
<nubcake> hmm.. maybe..
<eddie_> But I know how to get back into windows
<moes> eddie_, that did not answer my question
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, you will the menu will give you a choice to boot ubuntu or windows.
<eddie_> don't know
<eddie_> Moes, I don't know
<sikilpaake> i made a copy of all of the files in /var/cache/apt i transferred them to a /var/cache/apt in a recently installed computer, how can i make the new computer install all the programs from these files? last time i did this, i remember synaptic asking me to run a command
<sacarlson> nubcake  ls -l /sbin/iptables ;   see if date last modified is within a short windows of time?  also whereis iptables  ;  see what iptables you have setup to run;  try full path if not set to run /sbin/iptables
<technel> I put my xrandr call in ~/.profile, but it doesn't load until after the login screen. I put it in /etc/init.d/rcS, but that didn't work. Where should I put this?
<pfifo> !clone | sikilpaake
<ubottu> sikilpaake: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, reboot you are set to get the grub menu that will show ubuntu and windows.
<eddie_> Ok, fyodorvna, all I have to is reboot, i don't have to press anything?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, nope
<sikilpaake> pfifo: where can i read more about this?
<eddie_> i'll try it.
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, I mean yes reboot no keys to see the menu.
<pfifo> sikilpaake, the maual pages for apt and aptitude of course
<pfifo> manual*
<sikilpaake> pfifo: aptitude is no longer available in oneiric
<pfifo> !info aptitude oneric
<ubottu> 'oneric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<pfifo> !info aptitude oneiric
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2261 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<liljabengal> hi
<binger> fyodorovna - you'll have to excuse my ignorance but at what point will i be given the opportunity to create a new partition?  When I boot from the cd it doesn't ask.  Remember that I am on a win7 laptop.
<pfifo> sikilpaake, suao apt-get install aptitude
<sikilpaake> pfifo: lol
<sTaTiCqu0> anyone good with aircrack-ng, i'm having a prob
<pfifo> wow I cant type today
<Fyodorovna> binger, are you installing from windows?
<celthunder> binger: it should ask if not go to a terminal and use fdisk or cfdisk
<sikilpaake> pfifo: aptitude is available in oneiric?
<liljabengal> I have burned the iso to several dvdr'd now, even different brands and so on, and I can't boot from any of them. Any idea why?
<nubcake> ah... reboot fixed it...
<binger> I did see something online about using gparted to completely destroy the linux partition but it doesn't show a linux partition which I assume is ext4
<sikilpaake> pfifo: aptitude is available in oneiric? nice!!!
<pfifo> sikilpaake, according to the info ubottu provided, its available but not installed by default
<Fyodorovna> binger, are you installing from windows?
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: or installed fake iptables o_O .....
<binger> I've tried installing from windows
<technel> I have Ubuntu 11.10. I want to put xrandr in /etc/gdm/Init/Default, but /etc/gdm/ does not exist. Thoughts?
<Chipzzz> nubcake: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<celthunder> liljabengal: what happens when you try idid you change your boot order to cd before hdd
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: at any rate you should change SSH port as sacarlson suggested :)
<sikilpaake> pfifo: please tell me its not being phased out, that's what i read, or there was a rumor going around
<Fyodorovna> binger, right and that install is still there and you want to do it again from windows right?
<binger> that's what i've been doing primarily. I think I tried doing it from the cd too.  I've been at this all day
<pfifo> sikilpaake, I have no Idea
<nubcake> Gaming4JC i mean the 3.0.0-14 and 3.0.0-16 prob
<sTaTiCqu0> anyone good with aircrack-ng, i'm having a prob
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: ah k :)
<nubcake> iptables still wont work, but i'm following that site you gave me right now :)
<pfifo> !anyone | sTaTiCqu0
<ubottu> sTaTiCqu0: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<liljabengal> celthunder, it tries to boot in black screen for a few minutes, then goes back to the start up for linux mint
<binger> well I've uninstalled it again so now I'm wondering what you folks suggest I do to get it working
<binger> best chance using cd or wubi?
<haylo> cd
<liljabengal> yes I did
<haylo> wubi is nice for trying
<binger> the iso is in the same folder as wubi
<Fyodorovna> binger, first follow directions second use the tab complete of nics.
<celthunder> binger: wubi is a stupid idea
<celthunder> liljabengal: hmm ok try usb?
<KI7MT> agreed LiveCD is better than Wubi
<binger> ah, ok..I'll give that another go then.
<Gaming4JC> sTaTiCqu0: you could also try asking in #aircrack-ng
<celthunder> liljabengal: are you sure it wrote the cd /dvd properly did you try md5ing it
<binger> not sure what "tab complete of nics" is
<haylo> yeah i really recomend cd over wubi. though wuni is  areally neat program, it doesnt seem like it is for long term use
<nubcake> weird... i try to modprobe /lib/modules/3.0.0-16server/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_filter.ko and it tells me "iptable_filter.ko not found" but it definitely exists there, i can see it when i ls that path ^^
<Gaming4JC> sTaTiCqu0: and ofc only use for educational purpose :P
<sTaTiCqu0> ubottu: thx i'm very new to irc. didn't know that was there
<ubottu> sTaTiCqu0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fyodorovna> !tab | binger
<ubottu> binger: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sTaTiCqu0> lol
<ricky-1> I'm currently booked into ubuntu-12.04-beta1-desktop-amd64 on my desktop but there's no visible mouse; I can still click things (like the top-right icons.) I experienced the same thing after I did an "ubuntu-12.04-beta1-alternative-amd64" install; there was no visible mouse while trying to log in or even while logged in: I had to rely on the "Click Ctrl to highlight cursor position." The system said it was up to date. Right now I'm at
<ricky-1>  the very first screen with "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" tl;dr: no /visible/ mouse. What gives?
<celthunder> binger: tab to complete the nick so to type my name type cel tab
<ricky-1> logged* not booked
<Fyodorovna> !precise | ricky-1
<ubottu> ricky-1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: that is a bit odd, can you use "file" (and the full path) to confirm it's there?
<Gaming4JC> it should say something like linux module file
<binger> oh...DUH celthunder :)
<celthunder> ricky-1: hmm try not using hotplugging and setting it up yourself=
<nubcake> Gaming4JC: ELF 64-bit LSB relocatable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<nubcake> is what it tells me
<ricky-1> celthunder, not sure how
<Gaming4JC> celthunder: heh you know I used IRC for ages and didn't know the tab trick? XD
<binger> I've just gotten back into irc the last few weeks.  Used to use it a quite a bit but am a bit rusty.
<Gaming4JC> celthunder: I just click on names with my client :P
<Fyodorovna> ricky-1, your running 12.04 nobody should be answering you and you should be on #ubuntu+1
<celthunder> Gaming4JC: uhm that sounds aweful
<eddie_> I am back
<ricky-1> Fyodorovna, sorry
<binger> i use mirc just because that's what i know from before.  I see a lot of people using chatzilla so maybe i'll try that.  What's a good one for linux?
<celthunder> ricky-1: try booting to init 1 or 3 and making an xorg.conf
<liljabengal> I don't have a usb memory
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, cool did you get to windows?
<liljabengal> how do I test it?
<eddie_> Didn't work, I rebooted and it sent me to the eddie: password menu
<celthunder> binger: weechat-curses chatzilla isnt even a proper client
<JumboJellyfish> od fucking damnit
<pfifo> !language | JumboJellyfish
<ubottu> JumboJellyfish: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eddie_> Took me right to ubuntu sign in menu
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, password menu not sure what you mean.
<sTaTiCqu0> i'm new to irc, what are node flags?
<SVNDR> Can anyone direct me to a tutorial on howto uninstall Ubuntu. I have ubuntu dual booting with windows 7.
<celthunder> binger: try weechat its irssi how it ends up anyway
<binger> will make a note of it celthunder
<eddie_> The menu where you log in to enter ubuntu
<eddie_> It says my name, above guest, or other
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, go to the ubuntu forums and make a thread.
<celthunder> SVNDR: boot to windows and repartition the ubuntu drive reinstall windows bootloader
<binger> not that i know what irssi is.  But I will find out
<binger> off I go to try the livecd.  Later and thank you celthunder and Fyodorovna
<SVNDR> celthunder: Am i going to need the windows installation disc for that?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, if you had a W7 recovery disc or install disc we would be done, your missing some tools.
<pfifo> SVNDR, this looks pretty sane http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<eddie_> SVNDR, are you able to get into windows?
<celthunder> svnr maybe probobly not
<eddie_> Yeah, I know. That w7 disc is vital.
<moes> Fyodorovna, Sounds like he overwrote windows...as he does not now if he partitioned
<SVNDR> eddie_: yes iam able to. pfifo: thanks ill check it out
<celthunder> eddie_: comment out the other users in /etc/passwd or set the uid below 1000 i think depends on your dm
<eddie_> Can I get that disc from another computer and use it on mine?
<nubcake> i'm out for now, ttyl thanks for the help again :) cheers
<Gregace> hi people
<Fyodorovna> moes, a fdisk -l showed windows to be there and a updtae-grub did as well.
<iyour> anyone using linux mint
<sTaTiCqu0> what does it mean "you need to be identified for services"?
<celthunder> sTaTiCqu0: /msg nickserv help
<KI7MT> iyour, no
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, yeah a same bit 32 or 64 and same windows version.
<Chipzzz> nubcake: have a good nite :)
<iyour> alright thanks KI7MT
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, version as in xp, vista, or W7.
<eddie_> w7
<sikilpaake> i made a copy of all of the files in /var/cache/apt i transferred them to a /var/cache/apt in a recently installed computer, how can i make the new computer install all the programs from these files? last time i did this, i remember synaptic asking me to run a command
<Fyodorovna> !mint | iyour
<ubottu> iyour: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<celthunder> iyour: an entire distro that has 0 users not even the devs doesnt sound useful
<bazhang> sikilpaake, using aptoncd?
<Gaming4JC> nubcake: see you, take care :)
<sTaTiCqu0> celthunder: thx
<bazhang> !aptoncd | sikilpaake
<ubottu> sikilpaake: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<eddie_> Once I have that disc, what do I do?
<sikilpaake> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<sikilpaake> bazhang: lemme try aptoncd
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, go to the ##Wid\ndows chanel and ask for help reloading the windows bootloader would be your destination. :)
<eddie_> If I do a factory reset on my computer will that bring me back to windows and eliminate ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, ##windows
<Gaming4JC> sikilpaake: or you can just use pckgs.org and find the ones your looking for then manually install them with dpkg :D
<Gaming4JC> but yeah AptOnCD is much nicer
<celthunder> eddie_: yes
<celthunder> eddie_: if it repartitions which it may or may not
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, you could do a factory reset but you need to be able to boot to that.
<eddie_> Yeah, cuz I alreayd tried that and it still booted ubuntu
<eddie_> already
<lerop> may i speak to an op with knowledge of security enhancement
<sikilpaake> Gaming4JC: alright, like a week ago i did this: i copied all of the contents of /var/cache/apt to a usb, and then i copied them to the newer computer... then i launched synaptic and it asked me to run a command where it sort of "updated" or something the repository database
<sikilpaake> i didn't write the command down, as i thought it would be easy to replicate this prompt
<bazhang> lerop, ubuntu security enhancement?
<Fyodorovna> eddie_, to be honest since you can't boot to windows and get no grub menu after running a update-grub there are problems there. Go to the ubuntu forums and get help by making a thread.
<bazhang> !clone | sikilpaake this?
<ubottu> sikilpaake this?: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<celthunder> lerop: no but you can ask a relevant question about security
<sacarlson> lerop: tripwire is a cool addition for security if your paranoid
<lerop> bazhang, someone with knowledge of security enhancement
<bazhang> lerop, try ##Security
<sikilpaake> bazhang: ok, that works, i already have a script that exports my package selections
<eddie_> Yeah, if I have the win7 cd, how would I use it?
<celthunder> eddie_: boot to it follow directions
<sikilpaake> bazhang: dpkg --get-selections > ~/foo.txt
<wylde> eddie_, did anyone suggest holding shift while you boot, after the bios runs to make the grub menu come up?
<sikilpaake> bazhang: that part i already have down, what i need is to tell ubuntu "hey, you have new packages, install everything from there"
<eddie_> I'll try it.
<celthunder> eddie_: why does he need to get to the grub menu he wants to boot to his windows cd
<celthunder> er wylde
<sacarlson> lerop: glance at your /var/log/auth.log  and /var/log/apache2/access.log  sometimes to see attepted attacks
<Gaming4JC> lerop: or #ubuntu-dev if programing fixes :)
<eddie_> I don't have windows cd yet
<lerop> anyone willing to write me a fully selinux script for 11.10 it can be python if thats easier and be willing to do it for $25
<bazhang> sikilpaake, aptoncd was always easiest for me, just making the cd part of the repos and installing from there.
<celthunder> lerop: no
<lerop> paypal
<lerop> celthunder, criminal ?
<seth_> where is the host file? i can't find it.
<sikilpaake> bazhang: i'll check it out
<Fyodorovna> wylde, with a dual boot grub should show.
<lerop> celthunder, rob ?
<jack> seth_: do you mean /etc/hosts ?
<wylde> Fyodorovna, it should, yes. But stranger things can happen
<seth_> yes, its not there
<wylde> Fyodorovna, worst case he could use the grub editor to manually add his windows partition
<seth_> nm
<seth_> i'm a moron
<Fyodorovna> wylde, it took like ten posts just to get them to rebbot, go for it.
<wylde> Fyodorovna,
<wylde> Fyodorovna,  err, :)
<Fyodorovna> wylde, keep the Valium close. :)
<KI7MT> Yeah, need a few for that one :-)
<wylde> Fyodorovna, lol
<Pondera> Question: how do i pull up a "device manager" like in windows? im using the latest version of ubuntu
<pfifo> Pondera, there is no such thing
<Fyodorovna> Pondera, top or htop is similar htop needs installing.
<pfifo> Fyodorovna, top doesnt do what device manager does, lshw is closer
<Pondera> pfifo thanks
<wylde> Pondera, lspci will list your pci devices in terminal  too :)
<scriptwarlock> Pondera, actualy i remember the days of 7.04 you can peek on system tools>device manager
<diskinetic> I am running Ubuntu from a USB thumb drive (persistent), and it isn't terribly slow, but it is noticeably hesitant at times.  Should I just spring for the SSD, or is there a way to pep up the thumb drive?
<benn> What is the equivalent of gksudo in kubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> pfifo, similar was not enough to keep the narcissism in check. :)
<ricz> wr
<bazhang> !kdesu | benn
<ubottu> benn: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<pfifo> diskinetic, append 'toram' to the kernel line
<KI7MT> diskinetic, SSD or USB device, SSD wins hands down.
<Pondera> Thanks everyone
<Pondera> !capture cards
<Pondera> !capturecards
<lerop> if i can't secure ubuntu with selinux i won't be able to use it.
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: pondera: still on ubuntu 10.04 is System>admin>System Monitor ;  very much like windows device manager
<bazhang> Pondera, /msg ubottu please
<Gaming4JC> So I reallllllllllllyyy need ia32libs on natty. If someone can has the time to compile a deb +5 to you... :]
<celthunder> lerop: why cant you use selinux
<diskinetic> pfifo, assume I don't know what that meant and say it again.  :)
<lerop> purse
<Pondera> Bazhang seriously people do that all the time
<benn> bazhang: Thanks. I was trying kdesu
<bazhang> Pondera, people who know the factoids. please learn them in /msg
<KI7MT> lerop, It's pretty secure as it stands, have a look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<Pondera> bazhang thanks bye
<Pondera> lol
<pfifo> diskinetic, tell the live cd to copy its contents to the memory during system startup
<Pondera> Bazhang why so snoody in a damn help channel
<bazhang> Pondera, lets move on. please stay on topic
<Pondera> i wasnt evenn talking to you go away
<Pondera> i was using the help channel thanks hush
<KI7MT> nothing like telling a channel op to go away, no a wise move.
<KI7MT> .. not ..
<celthunder> Pondera: good luck getting help with attitudes and comments like that
<Gaming4JC> indeed...
<Pondera> cellthunder sorry im partial to people telling me not to use the help channel
<Gaming4JC> !language Pondera
<Gaming4JC> :/
<Gaming4JC> !language | Pondera
<ubottu> Pondera: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gaming4JC> plus the channel is quite nice given some time
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Venne> hey guys i was wondering if i could have some help installing this driver for ubuntu
<haylo> Pondera, what version did you have installed agian? my wifi is not working
<Pondera> gaming my language was fine so what are u talking about did i cuss ?
<Pondera> haylo 11.10
<celthunder> Venne: what driver whats the issue etc
<Venne> its a wireless driver
<Gaming4JC> Pondera: you said darn in family friendly channel :P
<haylo> Pondera, i have 2 hard drives do you think this will work with 11.10? ok
<Venne> im not getting a wireless connection and its not picking up the driver it needs so thats why its not woring its an RT5390
<Gaming4JC> !ndiswrapper | Venne
<ubottu> Venne: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gaming4JC> might help if you have a windows driver Venne :)
<Pondera> oh damn is a cuss word ya ?
<Pondera> lmao
<celthunder> Venne: odd most realteks should work does ip addr show your wlan0
<Pondera> you guys
<haylo> Pondera, i wasnt cussing at you
<elky> Problem solved.
<Gaming4JC> \o
<Venne> umm....
<KI7MT> There's only a few RT drivers in the kernel, that's not one of them, so it's mondprobe time.
<Venne> http://atinfinity.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ralink-rt5390-wi-fi-driver-on-ubuntu-11-04/ see i tried following this guide here
<pfifo> it used to be broadcom, now its realtek, linux wireless is awesome
<Venne> and its not helping because it keeps saying no such file or directory and its pissing me off because i know its there
<celthunder> Venne: ls do you see it in the pwd
<Venne> i DLed it put it in my home directory extracted it downloaded the patches copied them into the extracted folder
<Venne> ls  shows 2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO
<Venne> so the FOLDER is there i know that
<bastidrazor> Venne: that guide is for OpenSuse.. not ubuntu
<Venne> -_-
<sacarlson> Venne: did you try a Linux 3.x kernel?  it appears they may have incorporated that driver in versions above 3
<Venne> where can i get that?
<iToast> hey
<iToast> Is ubuntu a good os to run minecraft servers on >:D
<celthunder> Venne: kernel.org
<iToast> I've never ran anything java powered on ubuntu. so im not sure :P
<sacarlson> Venne: you might see newer kernels in synaptic or if not there you can check ppa
<Venne> im seeing
<KI7MT> Venne, Have a gander at this vid, maybe you can see what your doing wrong: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QY46JReJ1s
<pfifo> iToast, it beats wondows servrs hands down, but for java apps, solaris can not be beaten
<Venne> 3.3-rc6 is the newest
<iToast> pfifo, i love my windows server and my ubuntu server
<iToast> i've NEVER used solaris...
<userman> hi is there an admin here?
<pfifo> iToast, thats great
<iToast> userman, #ubuntu-ops
<pfifo> userman, you can join #ubuntu-ops if you need an operator
<Gaming4JC> userman: or !ops :P
<pfifo> no do not use !ops
<Gaming4JC> more emergency needed for that tho
<log> Don't do that, please.
<userman> i dont :)
<North> Hello
<North> I wanna do the remote control from other desktop.
<Venne> KI7MT im not running debain
<North> could you tell me how to set?
<KI7MT> it's for both UB an DEB but was just a thought that it may help you.
<Gaming4JC> anyway I'm off for tonight, happy ubuntu to all \o
<Gaming4JC> and if anyone has the kindness in their heart -
<Gaming4JC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/821100/
<Gaming4JC> :D
<Venne> i know i looked at it earlier the problem is im not sure where hes getting the driver
<sacarlson> North: is the remote system still in view that you want to control?  if so then look at quicksyergy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 821100 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Natty) "ia32-libs does not install /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<North> sacarlson: do you mean I need to install the quicksyergy?
<sacarlson> north yes quicksynergy is a package to install with synaptic or apt-get,  if you can't see the remote or want to see it from the client side then vnc is what you want http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/allow-remote-control-to-your-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<binger> celthunder well, I booted from the cd and can't get connectivity either.  So now I am going to take a look at my router to see if there's anything there. It's frustrating because it WAS working.  I grabbed 25gb of an android repo yesterday.  It was all good and can't figure out what's wrong.  I got it working for a little bit today, but as soon as I tried to make the install perm it went away
<binger> again.  This is why I'm wondering if there's a way to make SURE that the install is totally CLEAN.  I don't know enough to know if it is picking up something that was bad about the original install or something I did unknowingly.
<Venne> :/
<celthunder> iToast: binger did you take my suggestions from earlier
<Venne> oh well
<celthunder> er sorry iToast didnt mean to flag you there
<binger> am not sure which ones those were?  I used the cd?
<binger> sorry if I missed it, can you copy/paste?
<MK`> Is it possible for me to get wireless internet on a laptop running Ubuntu, and then plug in a windows PC into the ethernet port to tether it and get internet via the laptop?
<pfifo> MK`, yes
<North> sacarlson: I have 12.04LTS beta. I cannot find the Preferences \ Remote Desktop on the Gnome top menu.
<binger> celthunder am not sure which ones those were?  I used the cd?
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, yeah that was i refering to but never saw that again on the latest ubuntus unless i install hardinfo
<sacarlson> North: sorry I've never run 12.04lts yet and it's not supported here #ubuntu+1  maybe?
<celthunder> binger: i said try static addressing check ip addr and ip route and /etc/resolv.conf
<iToast> celthunder, its on
<iToast> :p
<iToast> ok*
<pfifo> MK`, I use this method http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<MK`> thanks pfifo
<uofm49426> dum question maybe but my video card is opengl 4.1 but nvidia driver 280.13 tells me version  1.4  is opengl 4.1 just not empe
<uofm49426> implemented
<sacarlson> pfifo: MK`: from the look at that link I guess you have to manualy setup a static ip address on your client side.  I wonder if there is a verision someplace that adds dhcp?  I havn't seen one myself
<pfifo> uofm49426, you may need the latest drivers from nvidia to get OpenGL4 to work
<binger> celthunder oh right.  I did do that and I saved the results for you.  Will try to send to you, but give me a bit...my irc skills are rusty.  I did find the url that was very similar to what I am seeing here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802235  see post #7 especially.  I tried walking through that thread and my results were very similar.  Maybe something with the dhcp but not sure
<binger> why.  Don't see that this was ever really resolved but would have to look closer
<pfifo> sacarlson, you dont want dchp, static internal network is much easier, but if you must have dhcp, look into dnsmasq
<KI7MT> MK`, Here's a simple how-too using the network manager: https://jeremy.visser.name/2009/03/simple-internet-connection-sharing-with-networkmanager/
<uofm49426> why cant ubuntu start getting newer drivers in there repository
<MK`> I'll look into both, thanks guys
<pfifo> uofm49426, ubuntu copies debian, you should be asking "why cant debian start getting newer drives in their repos"
<KI7MT> That link says 8.xx but I do it on a 10.04 box and it just works.
<uofm49426> can you paste me how to remove this driver and nurew what ever its called
<pfifo> uofm49426, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<celthunder> uofm49426: modprobe -r to unload a module
<sacarlson> pfifo: yes I see an example with dnsmasq as you pointed out here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing  but a bit more complicated than your original method
<binger> celthunder am trying to send you that file now.  Not sure if i did that right :)
<KI7MT> All I had to do was share the IPV4 connection in network manager and UB done the rest.
<upset> Hey guys. Tried to update to beta 1 and the installer froze at the end. The result was some kind of unusable mutant, so I started the live drive on creating a second partition. Very nervous. Do y'all have any advice, especially if the live drive freezes again?
<Super_Random> can I have some help?
<upset> I can try
<upset> What is the problem?
<KI7MT> Backup anything you dont want mutated and proceed with caution.
<pfifo> sacarlson, thats why a static internal network is prefered
<upset> KI7MT It's a little late for that
<Super_Random> Is there any way i can see what hardware is installed on my computer, from within Ubuntu?
<celthunder> binger: upload it somewhere
<celthunder> binger: or use pastebin
<upset> Ubuntu Tweak does that
<binger> celthunder one thought, I do have my ethernet connection set to a static address in windows.  So is there something I have to do in ubuntu so it sees that address?  In other words how to set the static addr there?
<Super_Random> I need to see if I can get SDHC firware for my SD card reader
<rawfodog> How do I traaaaaaaaaansfer files between 2 computers running ubuntu on a network ?
<Super_Random> Ubuntu Tweak?
<upset> Super_Random Ubuntu tweak does that. The other option is terminal commands
<Super_Random> what?
<sacarlson> KI7MT:  cool glad to hear that's working now, I still see some responces about problems and conflicts using that but I'm sure it can work after configed
<upset> Super_Random: I don't think I'm smart enough for your question
<Super_Random> How do I access that
<Super_Random> the Ubuntu Tweak thing
<celthunder> binger: /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<binger> celthunder i don't know how much influence what I do in windows has on what i do in ubuntu in a side by side install.  i don't know how independent/dependent they are in each other
<scriptwarlock> Super_Random, lspci
<celthunder> binger: you can use tho same static address in each of them
<binger> celthunder so i need to edit those?
<upset> Super_Random : Ubuntu Tweak is a program. Google it. It has a very basic hardware info thing, reminiscent of Windows "My Computer." But i don't think it will tell you what you want to know
<celthunder> binger: yes
<scriptwarlock> Super_Random, ir hardinfo
<binger> celthunder aha, maybe we are getting somewhere :)
<userman> rawfodog, forget it u need ftp or ssh and lots of luck cause ubuntu is an half-done-half-ready OS
<KI7MT> sacarlson, I've not had any. All the PC's on the sub-net are 10.42.42.xx haven't seen any collisions or conflicts yet
<upset> Is there any more specific advice on how to handle it if my live drive gets stuck? If I screw up the partition table, I don't know what I'lll do....
<binger> celthunder of course the other test would be to disable the static ip in windows.  Then it should work no matter what in ubuntu?
<upset> When I tried to upgrade it it stayed in the same frozen state for hours, though it looked like it was still accessing and processing information.
<celthunder> binger: no
<binger> poop
<binger> :)
<binger> well, maybe not no matter what..
<Super_Random> so...
<uofm49426> its old running 11.10
<Super_Random> how do I know which one is which?
<celthunder> binger: do you have anther comy ou can talk to me on while in ubuntu
<celthunder> binger: it would make this a lot easier
<upset> Nothing? Aw man... I'll probably be back.
<upset> see you later, community.
<uofm49426> it dont show removing nouveau
<Super_Random> ok...
<Super_Random> Now to figure out what thing it has
<binger> celthunder I agree that it would and was actually thinking about that.  I have an old xp laptop but fear that that would be another issue as it is slow as a slug.  If I don't get this working today I will try and see what I can do about getting IRC working on that one and we can continue on..
<sgo11> hi, just wondering if apt-get, update-manager, software center use the same package index files or not. since update-manager and software center will always show the latest softwares in repo. do I still need to run apt-get update everytime to refresh my index files? thanks.
<binger> celthunder so what I am going to try to do tonight is 1) install ubuntu 11.10 from the cd side by side with win7 if no connectivity I will 2) look for those two files you mentioned and edit them and reboot and see what happens.  3) if I am not totally frustrated by then I will disable the static ethernet ip in windows and see if the livecd will get a connect in try me mode.  Sound good?
<celthunder> binger: ok well here first write down your netmask ip and gateway from windows then boot to ubuntu edit /etc/network/interfaces like so http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html then edit /etc/resolv.conf and add nameserver 8.8.8.8
<celthunder> binger: then stop netmanager and related services and do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<celthunder> binger: try that
<binger> how do i stop netmanager?
<Ho^Oh> Fyodorovna: I'm not going to need to add the GPT partition to fstabs, right?
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, I have no idea with gpt. :)
<celthunder> binger: su up then /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop btw use root to edit the above files and restart networking as well
<Ho^Oh> Okay.
<Fyodorovna> Ho^Oh, I have never dealt with one.
<binger> to use root, type su at the prompt as with my galaxy nexus android phone?
<Chipzzz> binger: sudo
<binger> thanks Chipzzz
<celthunder> binger: sudo su -
<binger> alright then let me see what I can hash out with that.  Fortunately hubby is not home so I won't get yelled at too much :):)
<Chipzzz> celthunder: su - is not recommended for Ubuntu... the developers recommend sudo -i
<binger> otherwise I will see what I can do about getting irc going on the old laptop.  It could be a day or two.
<binger> thank you.  sudo -i it is
<binger> note made
<Ho^Oh> Does fstabs need to include the EFI partition?
<binger> at this point I will try both ways :)
<Chipzzz> binger: it's "sudo command" if you just want to type one line...
<Chipzzz> binger: or "sudo -i" if you want a root shell
<Ho^Oh> sgo11: It does.
<Ho^Oh> sgo11: Uses the same stuff.
<quazimodo> does ubuntu stop inbound http requests, because apache works fine on the intranet but i cant seem to get my port forward to work
<Ho^Oh> sgo11: All those GUI tools are really just a front end to: apt-get or aptitude.
<sgo11> Ho^Oh, thanks for this reply. that means I do not need to run apt-get update anymore. it will be updated automatically in background. right?
<Chipzzz> quazimodo: your isp may be blocking access
<ravn1> hi guys, I am about to buy an ultraportable, but I need to run Windows on it too, and was thinking to do it by virtualization, but I haven't got very much experience with that. Only tried it on ancient hardware (ans on Atom, which wasn't a very pleasant experience either), and then it has been completely useless. So what is required? If I buy a computer with core i5, am I fine? Is it VT-x that is the key component, or something else?
<quazimodo> Chipzzz: im on port 23232 ffs
<binger> Chipzzz copied & pasted too.  thanks.  Will see what I can get done tonight.  Else it may be a day or two before I can get back to it.  I do get OCD about this kind of thing so who knows?
<Chipzzz> :)
<_wald0> quazimodo: if your ubuntu box is behind a router, you may need to forward that port to it (the ubuntu box)
<Ho^Oh> sgo11: Yes.
<sgo11> Ho^Oh, thanks a lot. :)
<root_> hey
<akw_> how do i check which of the sites is enabled in apache2 , in ubuntu
<akw_> how do i check which of the sites is enabled in apache2 , in ubuntu
<Chipzzz> akw_: look in /etc/apache2/sites_enabled
<celthunder> look in /etc/apache2/site enabled
<akw_> Chipzzz, it shows 2 of them , workspace and 00p
<celthunder> akw_: a2ensite to enable others
<akw_> but when i run http://localhost/index.php , it is pointing to some other directory
<celthunder> /var/www?
<akw_> celthunder, to disable ?
<wojox>  /quit
<akw_> let me check the directory
<Chipzzz> akw_: those are the sites you have enabled... to see the available sites look in /etc/apache2/sites_available
<Chipzzz> akw_: use 'ls' to look in the directories mentioned for the sites available and enabled
<dwade09> okay i am running windows 7 and i need to know how to turn my usb external hard drive into a bootable ubuntu live cd so i can install ubuntu off of it.
<tottiq> dwade09, it would be better if you use a usb drive instead of a external hard drive
<dwade09> tottiq:  if i had one i would.
<tottiq> dwade09, lol k let me get you a how-to guide
<tottiq> dwade09, have you tried using UNetbootin?
<dwade09_> thanks tottiq
<dwade09_> i got disconnected
<tottiq> k
<_1994_> Hello people! I need help with this question. What would you type in crontab to perform a directory listing of home directory and redirect this output to a file? Thank you for any hints
<dwade09_> tottiq:  can you resend that how to?
<Cobra36093> Anyone on usinn
<tottiq> let me get again
<Cobra36093> Using android?
<dwade09_> sorry tottiq  as i said i got disconnected.
<ricky-1> _1994_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626
<tottiq> dwade09_, np
<ricky-1> _1994_, make sure to create a cronjob to delete the old inventories otherwise they'll pile up quick
<tottiq> dwade09_, https://answers.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+question/151685
<dwade09> tottiq:  omg i hate my network again i am so so so sorry it keeps disconnecting
<signpost> is there a way to make my server pass nessus's tcp sequence prediction test?
<_1994_> ricky-1, for now I just trying to save a directory listing just ones. Just to learn how it works
<ricky-1> _1994_, perhaps:   ls /home/`whoami` > outfile
<Chipzzz> _1994_: ls /home/username > /home/usrname/outfile
<signpost> man this is hard to find info on
<Chipzzz> ricky-1: he has to use full paths 'cause cron runs as root
<scientes> anyone have some expertise on grub?????
<scientes> i'm not getting a response in #grub
<scientes> root@ubuntu-SD:/# grub-install /dev/sdb
<scientes> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: hd1 appears to contain a iso9660 filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot.  Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk).
<scientes> i can't skip cause that option is taken by grub-setup, not grub-install
<scientes> and i can't get the parameters to grub-setup right, particularly the -r parameter
<Tohuw> Setting up BIND: If my local network is 10.254.7.0/24, what is the proper syntax to express every 10.in-addr.arpa address except that subnet? I need to know so that I can list it in my modified rfc1918 zones file. Or is it top-down processing, such that a later reference to that subnet and another db will take precedence?
<scientes> Tohuw, throw BIND out the windows, use dnsmasq
<scientes> its way better and easier to setup
<Tohuw> scientes: I understand your reason for that statement, but I specifically need BIND in this environment. dnsmasq does not have the featureset I require.
<roasted> Question - has anybody ever had any success using triple monitors with Ubuntu? I'm using two Nvidia gfx cards - GT440 and 6200 - in hopes of triple screening. Is there a way to accomplish this?
<scientes> roasted, yes it works
<y0om4> hi
<scientes> however with AMD/ATI/eyefinity you get more monitors per GPU
<y0om4> how do i change the order of the icons in the dashboard launcher?
<Ho^Oh> For setting up ubuntu to boot over efi, do I need to specify a boot partition in fstab?
<scientes> up to 6 IIRC
<scientes> Ho^Oh, not sure, but i don't believe DFI uses MSDOS partition lables of fstab
<scientes> and that you need GNU parted
<scientes> and to use GPT lables
<scriptwarlock> y0om4, using unity?
<Tohuw> y0om4: There is no way to edit that, short of modifying the source code and recompiling.
<Ho^Oh> scientes: So far. I created GPT partition table. chroot installed ubuntu, apt-get installed grub-pc       installed kernel,           after that, when I want to reboot from harddrive, it doesn't boot.
<scientes> Ho^Oh, well, fdisk doesn't do GPT, so its the wrong tool
<Ho^Oh> scientes: I used parted.      I was following this guide to do a GPT set up: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ia64.xml?style=printable&part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4
<scientes> Ho^Oh, the problem you are probably running into is that with GPT partitioning you need a special partition for grub
<scientes> a 2 MB partition
<Ho^Oh> I made it.
<Ho^Oh> Using that guide. It recommends 32MBs.
<binger> celthunder:  good news + question.  I have a little script/batch file to run when travelling with the laptop and to disable the static ip.  Ran that to disable the static ip and I now get connectivity via ethernet  with the "try me" ubuntu live cd.  This is good.  My question now is that it wants to install on one of the little Western digital external drives that I use, in particular, an old
<binger> 80 gb one.  I really want it to just be a partition on my c drive.  I don't want it to wipe any data off that old drive.  Advice please?
<scientes> Ho^Oh, no, it only needs 2MB, with MSDOS partitioning it only has 512bytes IIRC
<scientes> yeah Ho^Oh you are not using ia64
<roasted> scientes, do you by chance know of a guide to accomplish this? So far all I've ran into was dead end after dead end.
<scientes> you are using amd64
<scientes> Ho^Oh, you definitely do not have ia64, that is something totally wrong
<scientes> roasted, use the nvidia propritart driver
<scientes> and then install nvidia-settings-manager
<roasted> scientes, I am
<scientes> and then run it
<roasted> scientes, I did
<roasted> scientes, I did
<scientes> and use xinerama
<roasted> scientes, I did
<roasted> scientes, although, xinerama doesn't support 3d stuff, does it?
<roasted> scientes, I was using gnome shell. perhaps that's why my monitors lit up but it was just... bad looking...
<skinnux99> is there any other better way to be able to send/recieve ics calendar invites without lightning/thunderbird?
<scientes> roasted, yes xinerama does support 3d
<roasted> scientes, so it therefore should support gnome shell?
<scientes> however, windows might maximixe to span multiple monitors, which can be annoying
<skinnux99> i cant believe thunderbird does not handle calendar invites
<roasted> scientes, yeahhhh
<roasted> scientes, so, in all honesty from a usability standpoint, it may "work", but it hardly sounds like a logical solution
<Ho^Oh> scientes: Yes, but I'm not sure anymore. So I make 3 partitions.  1. EFI (2MBs) 2. SWAP (4GBs). 3. OperatingSystem (remaining space).                    Then my fstabs should only list: 1. Swap. 2. OS.  3. proc.  and 4. sysfs.            Right?
<scientes> no, i did fix that
<scientes> but it is a problem you might run into while trying to get it to work
<celthunder> binger: glad your network works hope my advice helped a bit.  anyway you can defrag and resize your c partition
<roasted> scientes, did you use the tool, or did you manually edit xorg?
<scientes> Ho^Oh, correct
<scientes> roasted, i forget, it was a long time ago
<roasted> sigh
<scientes> but i remember fudging with xorg once
<hmw> a friend has an instable computer and we are trying to revive it. SSH login still works, but the video card is dead. Is there something, we could kill or restart, that *might* help get the gdm back up?
<scientes> along with using that tool
<roasted> wel, I'll keep asking around then. thanks for the insight. at least I know it works.
<scientes> now im on a ati box
<roasted> sorry to hear that :P
<Ho^Oh> scientes: I'm not sure what flags are necessary,        I read SOME tutorials that says I do not need efi flag on the 2mb partition.
<scientes> hmw, /etc/init.d/*dm restart
<scientes> Ho^Oh, gparted can do it
<scientes> as well as the debian-installer (alternative installer)
<hmw> scientes: We tried that already, but that won't help (this happened quite often in the last 3 years) - I was hoping to do something at a deeper level like unloading the module and thus forcing the GPU to "reboot"
<scientes> it has a special partition type for it
<Ho^Oh> scientes: Do what? Set flags?
<scientes> hmw, well, ctrl-alt-backspace use to work
<scientes> hmw, however they turned that off by default
<binger> celthunder: yes it did.  It wants to install ubuntu on my g: external drive though.  Will I lose data if I allow it?  How do I get it to install on the c?  The c drive currently has 58gb out of 298gb free while the g is 26.2gb out of 74.5gb.  That doesn't sound good to me.  Need some wiggle room.
<hmw> i'm not sure, if we tried that... it is now ALT+SysRq+K btw
<damo22> Ho^Oh, i have experience with efi bootloaders do you need some help?
<scientes> hmw, that is totally differn't, one goes to x11 one goes to kernel, the +k is the OOM killer
<scientes> hmw, its not related to reboot however
<scientes> its really a driver problem
<celthunder> binger: you pick the drive you want and the installer should let you resize make sure you have a backup though
<hmw> ah i thought you meant to kill X
<scientes> hmw, i did
<scientes> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X
<celthunder> binger: especially with that little free space
<hmw> no longer, they changed that in 9.04 i think?
<scientes> and alt-sysrq-k just triggers the OOM killer
<binger> celthunder it's not letting me pick.  The drop down menu in the installer only shows the one and, of course, it's the one without the most free space.
<hmw> oom killer... got to google that. thanks anyways!
<scientes> which typically kills the process using the most ram (typ either firefox or X11)
<hmw> aah interesting
<scientes> but sometimes also kvm or vbox
<Ho^Oh> damo22: Yes.         I'm now confused whether or not if  EFI partition needs a boot flag.        And if it also needs EFI flag.
<hmw> heheh ... but now i understand, why it sometimes doesnt do anything
<celthunder> binger: partition it outside the installer then or hope somene else can help i usually just wipe everything
<celthunder> binger: so sorry not much use in resizing etc
<binger> ok, let me give that some thought..just not sure why it's not letting me even choose c:
<binger> at least we know we are on the right track.  I can worry about the static ip later :)
<binger> i think i will just disconnect the external drives before i try the install again :)
<damo22> Ho^Oh, are you running a mac?
<dwade09> hey i am running windows os right now if i mount my iso image in a iso mount in windows can i install it even in the windows ?
<scientes> dwade09, if you use the wubi.exe option, yes
<scientes> however that will not be an optimum install
<Ho^Oh> damo22: No. It's suppose to be a 64bit server, using an i5 processor.        (Harddrive size is 2TBs).
<dwade09> scientes: ? what do you mean?
<mumixam> quebre: do you not have a optical drive?
<scientes> !wubi | dwade09
<ubottu> dwade09: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ImTheDude> i have a question
<damo22> Ho^Oh, is it Mac intel hardware? why is it efi?
<scientes> dwade09, Ubuntu/GNU/Linux is not a windows program, but with !wubi, you can install from windows
<ImTheDude> in the new orical vbox version 4.1.8 can you still do all of the compizfusion
<umashankar> how to use binary distribution in ubuntu . package i am using contain bin,doc,man folders
<ImTheDude> for ubuntu
<scientes> ImTheDude, i recommend installing it to your hardware
<Ho^Oh> damo22: I thought uefi/efi is pretty much similar/same.
<saaib> I installed the Battle of Wesnoth game on 3 Ubuntu laptops in home, however can't find the wesnoth server, I'm using 11.10
<damo22> Ho^Oh, not really Mac implements it slightly differently on some hardware
<scientes> saaib, just click "multiplayer"
<scientes> saaib, or are you trying to do a local multiplayer game?
<saaib> scientes, If I want to host a game is asking for the wesnothd binary
<scientes> saaib, instead of using the master server
<scientes> saaib, ahh for that you probably have to install something like wesnoth-server
<Ho^Oh> damo22: I've always used this tutorial to chroot install Ubuntu: http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3787                 <---- But with this new server here, I can't for the life of me make it boot.
<damo22> Ho^Oh, that said, i have created a livecd that boots mac natively on efi
<scientes> saaib, sudo apt-get install wesnoth-server
<saaib> scientes, but there is no search result for that, tried already
<scientes> saaib, you have to click "show technical items"
<scientes> on the bottom of the software center
<saaib> ahh! haven't tried that, let me check
<Ho^Oh> damo22: Now I decided to use this http://forum.ovh.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5616         to work on grub-pc install, and I'm still having issues.
<damo22> Ho^Oh, if your hardware is UEFI you cant use grub/grub-pc you need grub-efi
<saaib> scientes, Hah! That was it, thanks a lot!
<Ho^Oh> damo22: So I'm better off just deleting boot partition and reinstall the grub?
<Ho^Oh> Along with the kernel?
<brian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brian>  nvidia-kernel-common
<brianp1992> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brianp1992>  nvidia-kernel-common
<damo22> Ho^Oh, the important part is that the grub efi executable needs to be on a FAT partition (on mac anyway) under the path /efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<Ho^Oh> damo22: I don't think my server is mac o_O
<Ho^Oh> I'll try out grub-efi now.
<damo22> ok, im not sure you might need to read the manual for your server
<Ho^Oh> damo22: The host pretty much spoon feeds me, To prevent that, I have to chroot install Ubuntu.
<Lirth> I just built my computer for the first time and when I try to turn it on and boot in Ubuntu I run into problems where it just stops. I can't figure out why.
<donsd> Anyone know how to configure font in emelfm2?
<nyRednek> quick question, how does ubuntu's encrypted directories work? iow, how does it decide to mount an encrypted dir and how does it decide to unmount it?
<donsd> Anyone know how to make vim the crontab editor?
<rypervenche> donsd: You can make vim your default editor
<rypervenche> donsd: Or you can add EDITOR=vim before the command
<tonesfrommars> donsd: I think you have to "export EDITOR=vim"
<sacarlson> Lirth: can you get into grub and try boot recovery mode?
<donsd> rypervenche, VIM is my default editor. echo $EDITOR = /usr/bin/gvim
<Lirth> sacarlson: This is the first time I've ever turned the computer on. Would that still work?
<rypervenche> donsd: That's gvim, not vim. Which do you want to use?
<sacarlson> Lirth: well if you can't see the console mesages at boot you have no info of where it might have stoped, maybe you will see more in recovery
<Lirth> sacarlson: I'm trying to boot from a USB drive. How do I tell which piece I'm looking for to find grub?
<sacarlson> Lirth: oh if you just built it did you even install ubuntu yet?  try a live boot cd?
<donsd> tonesfrommars, I did the export and then crontab -e. Now have blank gvim screen.  I think you are right. Will experiment. Thanks.
<Lirth> sacarlson: I'm trying to install ubuntu now and that's where I'm having problems
<sacarlson> Lirth: on a usb boot I guess it should come up into grub if you hold shift?
<donsd> rypervenche, Either vim or gvim will be fine.
<rypervenche> donsd: I suggest you try with vim first. try "EDITOR=vim crontab -e"
<tonesfrommars> donsd: http://superuser.com/questions/281617/change-default-text-editor-for-crontab-to-vim
<sacarlson> Lirth: can you boot that usb drive on any other computer systems?
<Lirth> sacarlson: I'm having trouble finding the grub. It keeps going to the "Installer boot menu". I try both "Run Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu". Neither work.
<jasson38ks> Hola
<Lirth> sacarlson:  I haven't tried. I was using the flash drive that I installed Ubuntu onto this laptop and it didn't work on the built deskto so I assumed it had corrupted and downloaded a new file for it.
<host> hola
<CFHowlett> !es|jasson38ks
<ubottu> jasson38ks: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> Lirth: oh it got that far, into graphic mode at that point then, what version of ubuntu is it you are trying to install?
<Lirth> sacarlson: It's not graphic. Arrow keys and enter button are how I navigate there. But I've tried both 11.04 and 11.10.
<sacarlson> Lirth: oh then it must be the alternate ubuntu install iso image?
<Lirth> sacarlson: I'm trying the 64 bit AMD version but I have an intel processor. Any idea where I might find the intel 64 bit?
<donsd> rypervenche, I put EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim in my .bashrc.
<CFHowlett> Lirth   64 bit works for intel and amd.
<szal> Lirth: the label 'amd64' is historic, it works as well on Intel
<sacarlson> lirth: I think 64bit is 64bit for both,  might try the 32bit see if that will install
<Lirth> Cool. Give me a while to download it then. Should I go with .04 or .11?
<donsd> tonesfrommars, Thanks for the link.
<dr_willis> 11.10
<dr_willis> version #is the release date.
<pranavashok> Guys, I'm having a pretty irritating bug here.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936535
<pranavashok> it doesn't even let me run ubuntu-bug
<pranavashok> apport fails due to an ImportError (can't import site)
<pranavashok> any ideas what to do?
<Silowyi> I wish google had regexp queries XD
<alcon32> hola
<CFHowlett> !es|alcon32
<ubottu> alcon32: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lirth> Ok, so I tried using 32 bit and it still won't run for my new computer.
<CFHowlett> Lirth   won't run = what exactly?
<Lirth> CFHowlett: A caching problem it seems. It stops part way through the wall of text and says "No Caching mode page present"
<CFHowlett> Lirth   on 64 and 32 @ boot?
<Lirth> CFHowlett: I had it on both for the same roblem.
<CFHowlett> Lirth   name brand of computer?
<Lirth> CFHowlett: I built it myself. It's my first custom build ever.
<Lirth> CFHowlett: So "Lirth Electronics"?
<CFHowlett> Lirth   ...  OK  :)
<CFHowlett> cpu?
<Lirth> CFHowlett: Intel i5 2500k
<CFHowlett> Lirth   ...and I imagine you've got a good name brand mobo with that.  I'm guessing there's a configuration switch somewhere that you should look at, but as it's a custom build, where to start?
<Lirth> CFHowlett: Huh? As I said this is my first build, so simplification is greatly appreciated.
<Lirth> CFHowlett: I got the Asus Sabertooth (someletterhere)67 for my motherboard
<CFHowlett> Lirth   sorry.  I was merely reflecting on the fact that you seem to have a name brand cpu and motherboard.  I suspect a configuration switch needs to be set somewhere, but I wouldn't know where to start.
<CFHowlett> Lirth   I see multiple causes and fixes ... https://encrypted.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu%3A+No+Caching+mode+page+present&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=NhV&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&q=linux:+No+Caching+mode+page+present&oq=linux:+No+Caching+mode+page+present&aq=f&aqi=g-l1&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=338l338l1l696l1l1l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&gs_l=serp.3..0i13.338l338l1l696l1l1l0
<CFHowlett> l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=a2e6aa02b2e2a8eb&biw=915&bih=548
<CFHowlett> sorry I fix
<badicalia> l0l
<CFHowlett> Lirth   see: http://tinyurl.com/7b8du8l
<Lirth> CFHowlett: Thanks, I'll check that out tomorrow. I have school in the morning and should get to bed.
<CFHowlett> Lirth   good luck.
<megaera> Hello everybody. I just wanna know if it's possible to backtrack the I.P. address of the person in facebook chat?
<scriptwarlock> megaera, welcome to ubuntu support
<CFHowlett> megaera   ask facebook support about that.
<scriptwarlock> and fb wont answer that kind of question
<wild_bat> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wild_bat> help needed ~ can't install or remove ATI driver..... http://pastebin.com/y67mTkvL , plz advise
<noob> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fairuz_> Hey, if someone asks, how should I explain the difference between what canonical's ubuntu on android (which I think is very great) and other ubuntu on android (for example that uses vnc or something like that)?
<noob> where i can see ubottu's available functions?
<celthunder> noob: pm it help
<celthunder> fairuz_: ones slower than the other?
<fairuz_> celthunder: That's not convincing I think. Btw, which one is slower?
<rockasdkj\> Two guns and a ruck roog
<rockasdkj\> anyone here eat shizzle
<rockasdkj\> what's dropbear
<mi3> Hello!
<rockasdkj\> Shoematsu desu, nibble the hair buns with caution  Belgable wolf waffy.  Is anyone here a rubberty dugger?  Is anyone a reggy dick plegger?  Shoody spalooj moojer!  Mella McTastrum.  Is this happy hour at the retard shack again?  ron ron reggatoon.  Walla julie malerf luck.  Weggerty wing yaing plucking time!
<pfifo> Hi
<rockasdkj\> Gotta set up for the suicide slide  Gamma mareenmon.  I've got more scrap ass shit than you can balieve with.  Sally McNuffo whip.  after secv on a sp00ky stream Fagga foo regga makegg mahoun.  Its all fun and games until the power goes out.  Mennima Pay Street.  Rubbity dib dadge pickard.  Lelly in ma kellar.
<rockasdkj\> Float a pelly plack ass.  You're a digital dumbass.  Smuggy jaloo meff jillahole.  Dick, dick, dick dickaloo!  Dick dickaloo my darling.  Haggity ma heggal hole.  nuriggerdy diggal.  Visi blurb cage.  O melon man mist meluhn mijohn.  Oh man mellajoram.  Hebble oh babble.
<rockasdkj\> Two guns and a ruck roog.  Turned into a hollow loop.
<FloodBot1> rockasdkj\: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> rockasdkj\: alternative to openssh and get the fuck out if you are going to spam
<pangolin> !language | celthunder
<ubottu> celthunder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pfifo> !cn | rockasdkj\
<ubottu> rockasdkj\: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mi3> it think celtunder is unavailable
<celthunder> mi3: ?
<pfifo> He was active just 5 minutes ago
<mi3> sorry celthunder i mean rockasdkj\ is unavailable i mean now he has been available
<scriptwarlock> android is owned by google while ubuntu is sponsored by canonical :)
<noob> "/msg ubottu help" => no response
<pfifo> !ping > noob
<ubottu> noob, please see my private message
<CFHowlett> scriptwarlock   works for me  :)
<fairuz_> Well I see that with canonical's ubuntu on android, they are semalessly integrated. You can receive call and text notifications while you are on Ubuntu. I'd say that's awesome compared to just running ubuntu using vnc and stuff?
<mi3> hey guys I installed the latest version of flash from the update manager[ the update was available] but the flash player keeps crashing whenever i open youtube videos, how can I install the previous version and remove the current one?
<fairuz_> *seamlessly
<pfifo> noob, you should have gotten a PM from the bot
<pfifo> noob, try telling it !help or !factoid
<mi3> hey guys I installed the latest version of flash from the update manager[ the update was available] but the flash player keeps crashing whenever i open youtube videos, how can I install the previous version and remove the current one?
<scriptwarlock> mi3, try the flash aid
<scriptwarlock> mi3, on ff
<mi3> scriptwarlock, will that stop flash from hanging?
<scriptwarlock> mi3, try it
<ja1lulu> mi3:OR Just "sudo apt-get purge" it! And The re-install previous version!
<thevinci> is there a channel for GRUB?
<mi3> scriptwarlock, I have also installed noscript will there be a conflict?
<pfifo> ja1lulu, mi3, installing the old version will prove to be dificult
<ja1lulu> thevinci: Join #grub
<mi3> pfifo, why?
<noob> thanks, ubottu-wiki site helps.
<scriptwarlock> mi3, check by disabling some ff plugins
<thevinci> yup, figured it out thanks
<pfifo> mi3, well actually installing it will be easy, but finding the package will be a pain
<thevinci> <-- not a noob... just high
<mi3> scriptwarlock, ok let me try
<mi3> pfifo, will I manually need to install the flashplugin?
<pfifo> mi3, you can only get the latest flash version afaik
<scriptwarlock> mi3, flash aid will assist you go ahead
<metaspike> mi3, did you install it with flashplugin-nonfree? also ive found firefox is kinda buggy lately, try it with something that uses webkit instead of gecko like chromium or such.
<mi3> metaspike which version is buggy? 10? I use google,does it use webkit?
<mi3> scriptwarlock flash aid has got huge ratings man thanks for the suggestion, installing it on firefox....
<mi3> scriptwarlock the flash aid wizard says it installs development version instead of the stable version, will that be more buggy than the stable ones?
<mi3> ??
<scriptwarlock> mi3, as long as its stable on your machine why not
<scriptwarlock> mi3, i mean the dev version
<mi3> scriptwarlock you use the dev version or the stable ver? which one do you suggest?
<scriptwarlock> mi3, i suggest what flash aid suggests
<mi3> scriptwarlock: ok
<sacarlson> mi3: normaly as far as I know the -dev version just addes the header files need for custom compiling things, should not change performance
<mi3> ok, installing it
<mi3> [installing the flash aid version :)]
<scriptwarlock> mi3, after installing disable all your ff plugins and watch youtube fullscreen or minimal back and forth
<scientes> sacarlson, -dev isn't a version
<scientes> its just the header files
<scientes> however it requires the binary
<mi3> scripwarlock, ok g2k
<chosig> This is interesting, just updated my Ubuntu to latest with the new interface. So first question is, can I reorder the apps I stickied to the launcher bar?
<Fyodorovna> chosig, yep
<sacarlson> scientes: no normaly its *-dev  in package names that add header files of that package
<chosig> Fyodorovna: How?
<scriptwarlock> chosig, if you mean drag up and down the icons?
<Fyodorovna> chosig, left click held down drag out then back in where you want them.
<chosig> Aah. Magnificent! Thanks
<osiris> does anyone have a method for playing embedded flash (like the listen now button on a radio site) in something like vlc or winamp or the like?
<scientes> sacarlson, thats what i said
<metaspike> osiris, there used to be flash video replacer plugin for firefox which is somewhat unmainted of late
<Fyodorovna> flashaid
<sacarlson> scientes: oh as I didn't read the message you typed 7 secounds after you posted with my name attached I didn't read it till later.  you should have posted as one line instead of 3 or added msg name to each that signals it was to me
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, lag problem?
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: maybe
<sacarlson> scriptwarlock: it's also hard to read at the same time as you write
<scriptwarlock> sacarlson, you reboot sometimes? it helps the machine to freshen up :)
<ooooooioo> if i mount sshfs with nautilus, where is it mounted to?
<mi3> scripwarlock, installed the dev version and disabled the addons now running youtube
<scriptwarlock> mi3, no plugins enable?
<scriptwarlock> *enabled
<mi3> no
<mi3> i mean except flash aid
<mi3> nice, did not hang this time
<scriptwarlock> mi3, now put back the plugins 1x1 at the same time testing the flash video
<scriptwarlock> mi3, ok were done with flash....
<mi3> ok
<KI7MT> ooooooioo, You can mount it wherever you want, example /mnt/data /mnt/backup etc etc.. but create the directories first before mounting
<scriptwarlock> mi3, if it crashes with the plugins enabled you know whos to blame.
<sacarlson> ooooooioo: I see my mount with nautilus mount this gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/sacarlson/.gvfs  when sshfs is used as seen from $mount
<mi3> yeah, adobe llc hahahaha
<kion> anyone knows when the new version is comming out?
<ooooooioo> sacarlson: thanks
<scriptwarlock> kion, version of what?
<CFHowlett> kion   04/2012 = 12.04
<Flannel> kion: Last Thursday in April
<mi3> jeez it crashes when i activate adblock plus extension
<KI7MT> ooooooioo, I use this one among others: sshfs -o idmap=user username@192.168.1.10:/remote/data /mnt/local/data
<ooooooioo> KI7MT: thanks, I know how to mount it from terminal. but I didn't know where nautilus mounts it to.
<KI7MT> I create the local mount point as mkdir /mnt/local/data before sending the sshfs string.
<sacarlson> KI7MT: nautilus must do something like that for you
<KI7MT> Nautilus isn't mounting it, you are with the sshfs sting, its just a matter of wehre you want to mount the remote data, that's up to you.
<kion> thanks! yes I meant New Ubuntu
<sacarlson> KI7MT: as the mount command shows it appears that nautilus did mount it and I can cut copy and paist to it
<sacarlson> KI7MT: only diff I guess is that it's a gui method
 * scriptwarlock thinks sacarlson has esp
<KI7MT> sacarlson, yes, I actually use that command string in a Launcher on the desktop. Works both ways.
<mi3> hahahaha
<Sixmsj> tried to install the latest ubuntu, it keeps hanging and giving me the circle of doom after i click continue
<mi3> scriptwarlock, i activated all the add ons lets see what happens
<Sixmsj> any help =P
<nene> hi
<mi3> ohh it hangs
<CFHowlett> nene   greetings
<Blue1> Sixmsj: is that ubuntu 12.04 beta, or?
<nene> im new
<Sixmsj> yeah
<nene> :$
<mi3> Hi!!
<Sixmsj> it's happened before with other ubuntus though
<Blue1> Sixmsj: sorry haven't tried that yet
<CFHowlett> !ubuntu|nene
<ubottu> nene: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Sixmsj> what a helpless position to be in
<Sixmsj> im on 10.04 right now, was just trying to fresh install the beta
<scriptwarlock> Sixmsj, you have video card attached?
<Blue1> Sixmsj: you are in a better position then I.  I am on 10.10 and that reaches eol next month.
<mi3> scriptwarlock a [stupid] msg from dear adobe and ff [The adobe flash plugin has crashed blablabla]
<sacarlson> Sixmsj: maybe you failed to select a root partition?  I've made that mistake before
<CFHowlett> Sixmsj    suggestion: keep 10.04.  Install beta to virtual box - unless you ENJOY suffering?
<Sixmsj> i believe so scriptwarlock
<Blue1> what CFHowlett said.
<scriptwarlock> hahaha lol
<Sixmsj> should i have to sacarlson ?
<Sixmsj> you guys have used 12.04?
<nene> someone speak spanish?
<mi3> any suggestions scriptwarlock
<Sixmsj> it's really the latest clang that i want and unity is looking better and better
<mi3> ?
<Blue1> !es | nene
<ubottu> nene: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CFHowlett> Sixmsj   it's BETA = expect funky behavior
<Sixmsj> ubuntu's 10.04 clang doesnt have c++ support
<sacarlson> Sixmsj: if none of the partitions are unpartitioned then it can't guess what to use as the install point for root,  you have to select one
<KI7MT> 10.04 is pretty robust now, and will have a clean upgrade path to 12.04, but I'd wait until 12.04.1 before upgrading fully.
<mi3> umm scriptwarlock?
<CFHowlett> KI7MT   I'm inclined to agree
<scriptwarlock> mi3, yes?
<Blue1> not sure if I like the hud in it.  and unity still is buggy
<MrHarptastic> hey guys
<CFHowlett> MrHarptastic   greetings
<mi3> scriptwarlock, it crashes[for good]
<scriptwarlock> mi3, you can report the matter to ff by pressing the help>report a problem
<mi3> scriptwarlock,wait let me try 2 to 3 addons at a time
<Sixmsj> 10.04 is really nice right now, i probably wouldn't consider if i could compile clang correctly :[
<MrHarptastic> Can someone experienced with C++, point me in the right direction for a compiler. I use VS for windows and would like to know what my best choices where. I'm not looking for the "best". just an option.
<mi3> nope it crashes again[not ff, but the flash plugin]
<sacarlson> Sixmsj: I'm still running 10.04,  I prefer it to unity, not sure what I will do when support ends in about 18 months
<scriptwarlock> mi3, then dont use the plugin
<Fyodorovna> mi3, you have synaptic installed?
<MrHarptastic> ^^ and by that I obviously mean a C++ compiler for linux.
<mi3> is html5 on youtube still in beta/alpha or is it stable?
<Sixmsj> 10.04 is a dream
<mi3> Fyodorovna, yes I do.
<Fyodorovna> mi3, try removing the flash installer.
<mi3> but I need flash Fyodorovna can you provide me the link to an earlier version?
<sacarlson> Sixmsj: and I see clang support in lucid 10.04, why do you need to compile it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/clang
<mi3> I tried the stable version as well as dev  version, still it crashes, you have some thoughts about this Fyodorovna?
<Fyodorovna> mi3, it is just the instaler it leaves flash in place.
<Sixmsj> it doesn't include c++ support so i assume it's an outdated one
<Sixmsj> do you guys know how to change focus follow mouse delay speed in 10.04?
<KI7MT> MrHarptastic, by VS do you mean Visual Studio or something? C++, gcc, g77 etc are all standard on most all Linux builds.
<Sixmsj> it's changing too fast, rendering my global menu applet pretty useless
<scriptwarlock> mi3, let me have the video link you watching
<mi3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4nMEoYIchU&feature=relmfu scriptwarlock
<Fyodorovna> mi3, the flashaid FF plugin used to remove the installer I just removed it and lost flash buty I'm trying the plugin now.
<Fyodorovna> but*
<mi3> see u guys later have 2 go, sorry 4 going in the middle of the conversation hope 2 see you around ok BYE!
<mi3> sorry, have to go, i myself dont like that, but have 2 go :)
<MrHarptastic> KI7mt, yes Visual Studio is what I use on windows. I was looking for something that was about as reliable. I know you guys don't like the word "best" so i was trying to angle at what you guys would point to if it were your choice.
<mikodo> Sixmsj, System - Preferences - Windows.... give that a try
<KI7MT> MrHarptastic, well there not allot to choose from I'm affraid, Mono-Develop and Eclipse are a couple you may want to look into.
<MrHarptastic> Will do. I'll google those now.
<Sixmsj> mikodo, that's just for ffm itself, it doesn't control the delay sadly
<MrHarptastic> thank you
<scriptwarlock> heehe flash is flawless on minitube
<KI7MT> MrHarptastic, CMake, Codeblocks are a couple more that ring a bell, and one called KDevelop but I've not used any of three.
<Rurd2di> hey
<Rurd2di> any command to get a memory usage printout in gb's
<Rurd2di> cheers
<KI7MT> free -g
<Halexander9000> Hello gentlehumans! Erm, Don't know how, don't know why, but after an update, firefox will only use gnash for all flash aplications. Which is terribly lagging on my ASUS EEE PC 904HD netbook. How do I make it switch back to adobe's flash plugin?
<penyulap> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP:]
<penyulap> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: ]
<Rurd2di> penyulap: pastebin
<penyulap> anyone know what is going on ? there are a lot of these, i expect it's common
<Rurd2di> dont spam
<penyulap> sorry
<penyulap> <blush>
<Rurd2di> its also hard to read on text based linux clients
<Rurd2di> partly the reason
<pfifo> MrHarptastic, all of those are IDE's when it comes down to it, youll be using g++ as a compiler, the development cycle in linux is completly different from MSVC, you should look into autotools after you have a suitable text editor
<Rurd2di> easy on everybody
<penyulap> I actually get a lot of them, can't update, but just wanted to post an example, but I pressed return by accident before typing my request <argh>
<penyulap> text based linux clients, I think that's cool, reminds me of the BBS days. I had blond friends back then, it was so cool. Microbees. <sigh>
<sacarlson> penyulap: try sudo apt-get update; ?
<Halexander9000> Hello?
<penyulap> soory blind not blonde
<dwade09> ok i instaleld ubuntu 11.10 32bit from wubi.exe inside my windows side, how do i read / write to my windows desktop?
<penyulap> My blind friends had speech synthesisers. They spoke faster than I could keep up with, my, I am living in the past
<KI7MT> yeah 300 baud modems & tape drives, man how things change in a hurry
<sacarlson> penyulap: maybe try another host repository in synaptic
<Halexander9000> I still want my flying car...
<penyulap> I know, it's so fast ! every time you work out how to use a site like gmail or something, they darn well change it on you
<james_> anyone know much about deluge?
<Halexander9000> Speaking of changes, after an update, firefox will only use gnash for all flash aplications. Which is terribly lagging on my ASUS EEE PC 904HD netbook. How do I make it switch back to adobe's flash plugin?
<james_> just wondering if i can resume a uTorrent download (from my windows machine) on ubuntu with deluge..
<rymate1234> Halexander9000, uninstal gnash?
<Halexander9000> james_: Don't think so.
<penyulap> wow, i got it testing to find the best server. Lol, this thing is smarter than I am
<dwade09> ok i instaleld ubuntu 11.10 32bit from wubi.exe inside my windows side, how do i read / write to my windows desktop?
<penyulap> sacarlson, will this auto testing thing do that ?
<sacarlson> penyulap: yes I think that will find the fastist host repository for you
<Halexander9000> rymate1234: How did I end up with it? Maybe it's important. Isn't there a much more delicate/elegant way to switch from one plugin to another without brutally murdering the offending piece of software?
<root_> what?
<Halexander9000> rymate1234?
<dwade09> can someone please help me?
<Halexander9000> dwade09: State your problem.
<KI7MT> !ask | dwade09
<ubottu> dwade09: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dwade09> Halexander9000:  i have
<dwade09> twice
<rogst> KI7MT: he did ask
<Halexander9000> [ O _o] My oh my, am I blind.
<KI7MT> Me too0
<sacarlson> dwade09: maybe you mean how can I read write files to and from the windows partition?  oh and it's wubi so I'm not sure you can mount windows partitions
<KI7MT> sri dwade09 had my window closed down and didn't see your previous post.
<rogst> dwade09: I never used wubi, but don´t your windows device show up in the file manager?
 * Halexander9000 googles wubi... 
<penyulap> well, it's found the fastest way to notify me of it's failures now. It fails to fetch /mirror.optus.net/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 211. and many others a lot quicker now. Hmm, it's an improvement, but a very small one :)
<james_> Halexander9000: a forum post says it is possible :O going to try now
<dwade09> rogst:  it shows a /media/system reserved mounted.
<Halexander9000> Guys! Gals! Please! Don't know how, don't know why, but after an update, firefox will only use gnash for all flash aplications. Which is terribly lagging on my ASUS EEE PC 904HD netbook. How do I make it switch back to adobe's flash plugin?
<Halexander9000> james_: Good luck then!
<sacarlson> penyulap: you sure you have internet access ?  can you see anything on a browser of the outside world like google.com?
<penyulap> hmmm,
<penyulap> :D
<rogst> dwade09: I think that is your 100mb windows boot partition
<dwade09> rogst:  yes.
<penyulap> I promise I have some kind of internet access. It's just that ubuntu for some reason is pretending to be windoze in this update regard
<penyulap> :D
<Halexander9000> sacarlson: We're all just a figment of ones imagination. penyulap doesn't need an internet connection for us to exist as 2d intelligent text entities.
<penyulap> everything else works fine, except I cannot update or install new software. I can browse and download just fine
<dwade09> rogst:  that is the only one mounted, i had no choice but to install ubuntu with wubi inside my windows on my laptop.
<penyulap> and IRC works too. I am on the computer in question at the moment
<rogst> dwade09: if you run sudo fdisk -l can you see your windows partiton?
<sacarlson> Halexander9000: I can't presume that he used the same computer system to access irc as he is working on his new ubuntu system
<Halexander9000> sacarlson: Bet ya' she's a she.
<penyulap> it's karmic 9,10 kernel 2.6.31-23-generic
<dwade09> rogst:  http://pastebin.com/5heCbmeD
<penyulap> it is true, I could be using another computer, that is why i was quick to point out when i realized too. It's not automatic
<penyulap> :D
<sacarlson> penyulap: maybe manualy just select japan as a host,  did you manualy modify apt-get list file?
<Halexander9000> penyulap: I take pride in predending to have psychic powers.
<penyulap> I'm just Like NEO, I can login automatically. actually, I think Ubuntu will get to that level first.
<Halexander9000> pretending*
<rogst> dwade09: create a folder to mount to and run sudo mount /dev/sda2 myWinFolder
<sacarlson> Halexander9000: ya if I had a brain I should have noticed that with the blond statements made above, but I didn't so shoot me
<dwade09> rogst:  i creat it in the windows side?
<rogst> dwade09: no in ubuntu
<penyulap> I just used the selecting ftp:jaist.ac.jp from software sources tool in admin
<Halexander9000> sacarlson: Actually, the blond statement was irrelevant. She was correcting herself.
<dwade09> rogst: sudo mount /dev/sda2 mywinfolder Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Halexander9000> penyulap: Are we talking Keanu Reaves Neo?
<penyulap> it's failing,
<penyulap> There is no other NEO that I know of, once you seen matrix, I guess he has pretty big shoes to fill
<rogst> dwade09: :) thought that  would happen, ubuntu is has allready mounted it
<dwade09> rogst:  how can i access the stuff on the desktop?
<rogst> dwade09: dont know if there is a special way of accessing it from a wubi install since I never used wubi
<dwade09> to bad there isnt a wubi chan
<penyulap> how would I  manualy modify apt-get list file?
<penyulap> or check it
<rogst> dwade09: have you googled for it?
<Halexander9000> penyulap: Hold on.
<penyulap> ok
<dwade09> rogst:  yes but i dont understand it all
<KI7MT> dwade09, Im not a Wubi guru either but you could ask in the Ubuntu Forums, as allot of developers hang out there and Im sure they could answer you questions about Wubi
<dwade09> KI7MT:  thanks never thought of that,
<Halexander9000> penyulap: It'll take a while, checking my chat logs so I can remember how to do it.
<dwade09> KI7MT:  under ubuntu forums or ubuntu ask?
<penyulap> is it easier to use a private room ? so there is not as many entry/exit messages ? or can i turn off entry exit messages ?
<penyulap> oh cool ! thank you
<rogst> dwade09: you windows partion is mounted on /host
<KI7MT> dwade09, There's a ton of sub forums, surely there's a Wubi forum, if not choose general Support / Quesitons.
<rogst> open file manager and go to filesystem and /host
<dwade09> rogst:  thanks i am making a short cut to my dekstop with it.
<dwade09> rogst:  i will try to read/write to it in wubi
<hexacode> are there any gurus in here who knows wat this output means? im trying to see if i installed the graphics card correctly http://pastebin.com/gcwKSasT
<sacarlson> hexacode: I'm not sure but from this line   Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb  I guess your not running the propriatary version of nvidea driver
<mikodo> Halexander9000, Would it have to do with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929659
<dwade09> rogst:  it works, tanks.
<dwade09> thanks rogst
<KI7MT> hexacode, Look like the Nouveau module and your frame buffers are setup for nvidia, so it looks like it's ok.
<Halexander9000> mikodo: I'm checking it right now.
<dwade09> KI7MT:  rogs said my windows folder is already there in my /host
<rogst> dwade09: your welcome
<KI7MT> dwade09, ok. I really dont know much about how Wubi works, I used it once fer abt 10 minutes, and that's it.
<hexacode> thanks guys...sacarlson i downloaded the driver from nvidia? how is it not proprietary?
<sacarlson> hexacode: maybe it's not activated yet?
<dwade09> KI7MT:  well if someone else needs help with it later on you know the answer as do i thanks to rogst
<drounse> can someone help me mount my eee pad?
<sacarlson> drounse: what's an eee pad?
<drounse> the asus transformer eee pad
<mikodo> Halexander9000, Adobe Flash is going eventually break on FF. When a new version comes out, they won't provide it for FF, and won't provide back-wards compatibility. Not sure, if this is your issue though.
<Halexander9000> mikodo: What? Why?
<Halexander9000> mikodo: By God... it is the end of the world!
<KI7MT> Naaa HTML5 is here to dave the day on flash :-)
<penyulap> froze
<KI7MT> .. save ... :-)
<mikodo> Halexander9000, Google is taking over providing the flash for browsers, and will not be providing it for FF, unless FF uses a  new plugin API called ‘Pepper‘.
<KI7MT> I'm glade I use Chromium :-)
<penyulap> Halexander9000 can you see me
<penyulap> I can see what you type in private
<mikodo> Halexander9000, It basically boils down to Google, wanting people to use Chrome... not sure if Chromium will be supported either. My guess, FF will implement something for Adobe Flash before Chromium
<dwade09> hey rogst  here is an issue from my windows side, the folder and document i made as a test is not showing up on my desktop side in windows.
<dwade09> hey rogst  here is an issue from my windows side, the folder and document i made as a test is not showing up on my desktop side in windows.
<zaggynl> Hrm
<mikodo> KI7MT, HTML5 should get more momentum with this development, I hope
<rogst> dwade09: could you see your other windows files in /host?
<dwade09> rogst:  yes
<dwade09> rogst:  i seen everything on the desktop in the wubi
<rogst> dwade09: did you check in C:\Ubuntu\disks?
<dwade09> rogst:  just boot in there
<dwade09> rogst:  boot and root and swap
<Kaltiz> Hi I need help setting up my Radeon 5650 to work.
<rogst> dwade09: you cant access root from there?
<dwade09> rogst:  its like a file its root.disk
<Kaltiz> How do I change dir to the fle system?
<auronandace> Kaltiz: cd /where/you/want/to/go
<Kaltiz> Hmm
<Kaltiz> When I open the terminal
<Kaltiz> I am in the home section
<Kaltiz> Not the file system area
<Kaltiz> the Home section appears to be the lowest area I can go
<auronandace> Kaltiz: yes, that is default, /home/username/
<auronandace> Kaltiz: where do you want to go?
<Kaltiz> Ah
<drounse> how do i register my nickname
<Kaltiz> Never mind :P
<rogst> dwade09: ah, then you need to install a program that can read ext partitions in windows http://ext2read.blogspot.com/
<auronandace> !register | drounse
<ubottu> drounse: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dwade09> but rogst  i created it in the /host/user/desktop
<Kaltiz> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib64': Permission denied
<rogst> dwade09: ok
<auronandace> Kaltiz: use sudo to write there, not sure why you want a symlink there though
<Kaltiz> Well
<zykes-_> shouldn't this work to get mysql packages not to prompt for password ? http://pastebin.com/jKu7Urrm
<Kaltiz> When I am trying to make my gpu work
<Kaltiz> PowerXpress error: Cannot stat '/usr/lib64/fglrx': No such file or directory
<Kaltiz> I get that
<dwade09> rogst:  il figure it out tomorrow right now im off to bed, thank you again so much for all your help
<Kaltiz> God dammit my catalyst still isn't finding the device :/
<zykes-_> anyone here that knows ?
<helloman2012> hello
<Kaltiz> ):
<dr_willis> hmm
<auronandace> Kaltiz: how are you installing the driver?
<Kaltiz> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide
<Kaltiz> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29 that is a better link
<Kaltiz> May have gotten it working now :L
<Kaltiz> Knowing my luck, I'll run into another error
<auronandace> Kaltiz: did you try the drivers from ubuntu repo first?
<Kaltiz> Yes
<Kaltiz> Well I am not sure
<Kaltiz> Where do I find them?
<auronandace> Kaltiz: there is an additional drivers dialog that offers it
<auronandace> Kaltiz: jockey-gtk
<Kaltiz> It never was able to finish installing the post -release
<Kaltiz> It would always freeze up
<auronandace> Kaltiz: i hope the manual method has worked for you then
<Kaltiz> Maybe
<Kaltiz> Stuck in Unity 2D atm :L
<dr_willis> for my ati box i folowed some guide i fiund at the askubuntu.com site.  showed how to make a deb of the latest version
<dr_willis> i might have it bookmarked ah  delicious.com/dr_willis
<reenignEesreveR> i have quite a powerful machine on which i'd like to run multiple VMs ... whats the best stack option i have?
<wuwoot> anybody encounter the issue of all the windows collapsing into the first workspace when alt + tabbing? anybody know of a fix?
<drounse> how do i join the android channels?
<auronandace> drounse: register your nick?
<drounse> i cant figure out how to:/
<auronandace> !register | drounse
<reenignEesreveR> auronandace, /msg nickserv help
<auronandace> drounse: better to ask in #freenode
<ubuntu> elo
<ubuntu> hi
<ace> hello guys, do you know if anywhere we can still found the 9.10 source list for apt?
<auronandace> !eol | ace
<ubottu> ace: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ace> auronandace: i know it s EOL
<Kaltiz> Well
<Kaltiz> That went terribly
<ace> but i wonder if somewhere we can keep it
<ace> it s an old server and i just need one package
<ace> and not enough time for a whole reinstall
<auronandace> ace: why aren't you using something supported?
<ace> auronandace: it was not EOL when it was installed 2 years ago
<geirha> ace: See the EOLUpgrades page
<auronandace> ace: ubottu just gave you a lovely link on how to upgrade too
<ace> ok you don't read
<ace> thank you anyway
<qweqe3> barabashi
<geirha> ace: *sigh*, just read the page. It explains where you can get the latest packages for your eol release.
<dr_willis> no one ever wants to read. ;)
<ace> geirha: indeed
<dr_willis> eol stuff is all moved to some archive.ubuntu.com server i recall
<ace> i read "upgrade" so i thought it was to upgrade
<ace> thank you very much
<sergiu> is there any channel for chrome browser support
<ace> and sorry for my bad reading
<auronandace> !alis | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Kaltiz> auronandace Do you know anything about installing the ones from jockey?
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!!
<auronandace> Kaltiz: i use nvidia rather than ati/amd but the process is the same
<Kaltiz> I got this bug :l
<Kaltiz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/804662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 804662 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with TypeError in _execute_child(): execv() arg 2 must contain only strings" [Undecided,Fix released]
<auronandace> Kaltiz: its very straightforward
<auronandace> Kaltiz: oh
<Kaltiz> Not very straight forward :(
<ponrajuganesh> whether is there any command that could get the count of recently created files in the directory
<ace> auronandace: thx thx thx
<auronandace> Kaltiz: its meant to be straightforward :) i've never run into bugs (again i use nvidia rather than ati/amd, not sure if that makes a difference to jockey bugs)
<dr_willis> ls and wc   ;)
<auronandace> ace: no worries :)
<drounse> wow people on android-dev are a*******
<ponrajuganesh> In a directory I need to find the most recenlty created files, pls could anyone say is there any command there
<drounse> does anyone here have any android experience?
<dr_willis> thats a big topic
<auronandace> drounse: if its not ubuntu related then we can't help
<drounse> dr_willis i just need to know how to update with no sd card
<drounse> auronandace you still could help if you knew ;)
<dr_willis> theres #android
<hello2012> hello
<auronandace> drounse: not in this channel (and i don't know, i don't own a smartphone)
<hello2012> 1234567890
<Kaltiz> God dammit ubuntu hates me :/
<MagePsycho> is there a way to downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2 ? i have full root access
<auronandace> !language | Kaltiz
<ubottu> Kaltiz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<drounse> dr_willis everyone in those android channels are a*******
<bambanx> wassup
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<auronandace> drounse: that doesn't make this android support
<xrfang> hi, I have a local repository (setup by IT using apt-proxy).  When I do an apt-get upgrade, it reports a lot of 404 error, after checking, I found that apt-get try to fetch software versions NOT available on the repo server, I don't know where it get these version info, and how can I erase "memory" of apt-get client, and let it sync with server?
<bambanx> guys i installed gnome on my ubuntu 11.10 and works well but i cannot add launcher and i dont have the button for show desktop , what i can do?
<hiexpo> hola
<drounse> auronandace i know i like this channel
<dr_willis> add launcher in gnome shell?
<satish> whats the command to join to ubuntu india channel
<hiexpo> hi ya dr_willis
<auronandace> !india | satish
<ubottu> satish: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<satish> how to join
<Kaltiz> Can anyone help me with installing my ATI Radeon gpu?
<auronandace> satish: /join #ubuntu-in
<satish> thank you Guys
<GodMitax> hello can anybody help me with installing amd driver on 10.04 with kernel 3.2.6
<Teche> Hello...
<Teche> I've got a simple question hope someone can help me...
<Teche> i've just downloaded 12.04 and trying to install on my presario but get a message that the CPU is not supported
<xrfang> hi, I get 404 error while using apt-get (ubuntu 10.04 server), any hint please?
<Teche> is centrino not supported on 12.04
<bambanx> guys i installed gnome on my ubuntu 11.10 and works well but i cannot add launcher and i dont have the button for show desktop , what i can do?
<MagePsycho> is there a way to downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2 ? i have full root access
<GodMitax> hello can anybody help me with installing amd driver on 10.04 with kernel 3.2.6
<bambanx> you can use both MagePsycho
<MagePsycho> bambanx
<MagePsycho> i am using magento 1.3 and it only works in 5.2
<MagePsycho> so
<bambanx> use prestashop!!!!
<Teche> trying again, is centrino supported on 12.04 beta 1...anyone?
<Teche> atleast anyone know where I can find a HAL?
<dr_willis> should be
<dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<ome> Does anyone else has problem with Forward search as well ?
<Teche> thanks....will look into that.appreciate it.
<bennyp> Hi there. I want to run Ubuntu on a netbook (with no hdd) off of a USB key. I.e. the system's entire storage will be the USB key. can someone please point me in the right direction?
<Halexander9000> I am in the process of being deprecated? Oh maaaaaan...
<gvo> Halexander9000: Always knew it might happen...;)
<Kaltiz> Hey
<Kaltiz> How do I remove a symbolic link/
<Guest22325> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Halexander9000> GVo: But I've just begun to live!
<Guest22325> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+do+I+remove+symbolic+link
<bennyp> thanks Guest22325
<gvo> bennyp: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<gvo> Too
<gvo> Halexander9000: But remember deprecated only means we need to ignore you.  ;)
<gvo> Halexander9000: Worry when they suggest you be removed.
<Halexander9000> gvo: [ T n T]
<dr_willis> bennyp:  you can do a normal full install to a large enough flash drive
<bennyp> dr_willis: can i install from that same pen drive?
<bennyp> dr_willis: i.e. boot the liveiso from the drive, then install onto that same drive?
<dr_willis> easier to use 2 pendrives in that case
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!!!
<ponrajuganesh> whether could we notify when a new file is created in a folder
<bambanx> ponrajuganesh, hey ! ! ! ! ! ! !
<dr_willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17 (oneiric), package size 67 kB, installed size 256 kB
<dr_willis> fam can do that i belive
<Halexander9000> ubottu is the best pony.
<ubottu> Halexander9000: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flynsarmy> i'm trying to dpkg -i sudo dpkg -i gcc-3.4-base_3.4.6-8ubuntu2_amd64.deb but getting gcc-3.4-base: 3.4.6-8ubuntu2 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with gcc-3.4-base:i386 3.4.6-6ubuntu3 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed - i've tried dpkg -r sudo dpkg -r gcc-3.4-base but it says its not installed
<Brontolo> Buongiorno
<Halexander9000> Brontolo: La donna e mobile!
<miha> how can i get some more standard java plugin for browser? iced tea crashes all the time?
<miha> can't i use openjdk or sun one?
<nick> Hello
<gvo> Flynsarmy: Are you running on a 64 bit kernel?
<airco>  Hi. When running linux on vmBOX through windows, my networkcard isn't recognized. How and why?
<Flynsarmy> gvo yes. uname -a 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:44:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Flynsarmy> gvo just trying to figure out how to remove the i386 packages i stupidly installed so i can get the 64bit equivalents installed
<gvo> dpkg -l | grep gcc and see what's installed.
<Flynsarmy> gvo aha, perfect. thanks
<gvo> Or run synaptic and delete
<Flynsarmy> i tried searching for gcc-3.4 in synaptic and it didn't show anythining. dpkg -l worked though
<wam> the next hop in a routing which is a ubuntu lucid, is sending me icmp reset now and then. I'm looking for things that could cause this. I think, iptables shouldn't send icmp resets. Is there anything in the kernel that does this? Any hints welcome. I just don't know where to start looking.
<gvo> shorten the search in synaptic to g\
<gvo> gcc
<gvo> Darned backspace key is too close to the enter key.
<upset> I tried to upgrade to Precise Pangolin beta 1 and the installer failed. Then I tried to install to a new partition and that failed. The result is a wonky version of light-gdm that responds to nothing. What should I do?
<bambanx> guys i installed gnome on my ubuntu 11.10 and works well but i cannot add launcher and i dont have the button for show desktop , what i can do?
<Flynsarmy> any idea why, when compiling i'd be getting /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s
<sergiu> ) bambanx: stick with the new unity
<upset> PLease help.
<ArizonaBAY__> shout cast broadcasting softwarE?
<ndkelly> bambanx, Have you installed it over another DE?
<ndkelly> upset, You may be better off waiting until it's out of Beta.
<ubuntu> hi
<Nicekiwi> hey I apt just updated and I get this error when I try to add a repo: http://pastebin.com/9hPzxqmP
<ubuntu> ive got a issue
<upset> ndkelly: Dude, I get that. But I need to repair my computer.
<MagePsycho> is there a way to download php version using .htaccess
<Guest22325> sudo apt-get upgrade
<upset> ndkelly: I don't know what to do because there isn't any repair utility for Precise as far as I know.
<bambanx> ndkelly, unity
<ubuntu> when i try to open a file in the my paint program its a image file and it open in the viewer instead of my paint
<bambanx> ndkelly, i am using ubuntu 11.10 and i installed gnome but it have  problems
<ryannathans> I'm trying to run an application in wine but the application freezes before a gui starts, looking at processes running, compiz is maxed out 100%, what do?
<mi3> HI!
<ndkelly> bambanx, Uninstall Unity. Or Log out, then log back in with a pure gnome environment.
<ubuntu> its ubuntu 11.10
<ndkelly> upset, Do you have any important data backed up?
<bambanx> ndkelly, i log out i have days with it
<mi3> ryannathans, which application?
<mi3> ryannathans, which application are you trying to use?
<ndkelly> bambanx, I'm not sure what you mean.
<ryannathans> mi3: League of Legends
<bambanx> ndkelly, in my gnome i cannot create launcher i dont have the button fot show desktop too
<upset> ndkelly: I have most of the data backed up, but not my latest artwork and not my classnotes (which are really crucial and irreplaceable)
<ryannathans> mi3: i'm following a guide but this isn't supposed to happen
<mi3> ok ryannathans how many frames per second are you getting?
<bambanx> ndkelly, i cannot delete icons in the panel too :/
<ndkelly> upset, Boot from a Live CD. Backup your data/artwork, and then consider a clean install.
<ndkelly> bambanx, Are they just greyed out? Or is there an error message.
<ryannathans> mi3: err nothing. The application freezes before the gui shows up. I don't even get to the patcher/launcher. Compiz maxes out on cpu usage.
<upset> ndkelly: I can't access the data.
<drounse> can you stream with sftp?
<bambanx> ndkelly, you have teamviewer?
<ndkelly> upset, Not even through a Live CD?
<ndkelly> bambanx, Not on my netbook no.
<upset> ndkelly: It says I don't have permission.
<bambanx> ndkelly,  =(
<Nicekiwi> hey I apt just updated and I get this error when I try to add a repo: http://pastebin.com/9hPzxqmP
<bambanx> ndkelly, if i drag a icon on the top panel , them i cannot delete it if i wanna
<ndkelly> upset, You need to access Nautilus (assuming) with root privelages.
<upset> ndkelly: How would I even do that on a live drive?
<ndkelly> bambanx, When you logged in, did you manually select your environment?
<ndkelly> upset, Give me a second, i'm not entirely sure.
<bambanx> ndkelly, yes
<ndkelly> upset, type this is console 'gksu nautilus'
<ndkelly> bambanx, And what did you select/
<upset> ndkelly: That will give me root permission even in a live drive?
<luxius> hey, where can I get help getting to understand Ubuntu better? This channel or somewhere else?
<ndkelly> upset, Should do. Give it a shot.
<saju_m> how check whether a file is sparse or no ?
<bambanx> ndkelly, gnome without effects
<ndkelly> luxius, Is there something in particular you wish to know/
<saju_m> i tried #ls -lsh, but can not figure out.
<upset> ndkelly: Okay. I'll report back, thank you.
<saju_m> have any other way
<ndkelly> bambanx, Re-log, and choose 'Gnome'
<bennyp> with current methods, am I limited to 4gb of "persistence" space on a usb drive install?
<luxius> ndkelly, I have a few specific questions, yes. Yesterday I did 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop', updated and upgraded, then 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' - but I don't see any difference, how can I check?
<WhereIsMySpoon> luxius, do sudo apt-get purge
<luxius> thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> it will remove all ubuntu related stuff you dont need
<WhereIsMySpoon> and hopefully leave you with a pure xubuntu setup
<ndkelly> luxius, Log out. Then at the bottom of the screen, choose your desktop environment manually.
<luxius> lol, hopefully ;)
<ome> why I can't pass parameters to the xinit client ?
<ndkelly> luxius, I've literally just done the same. Trying out xfce
<bambanx> ndkelly, in a few minutes i do , i am installing a plugin on eclipse right now
<WhereIsMySpoon> xfce is great, ndkelly
<ome> `xinit client param1 param2 param2` all the params are ignored and it's same as `xinit client` ?
<ndkelly> WhereIsMySpoon, It's not as pretty as gnome IMO. However it has proved faster on my netbook.
<luxius> okay, purge did "nothing" ... I'll pastebin, cause I have another error I would like fixed/explained
<WhereIsMySpoon> ndkelly, meh, it may not be as pretty but its a damn sight faster
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i dont mind the minimalistic look
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm i thought it was purge
<mi3> ryan are you there?
<ndkelly> WhereIsMySpoon, Now for the great 'looks over functionality' debate with myself!
<WhereIsMySpoon> haha
<luxius> http://pastebin.com/4mjaG8tZ
<Kaltiz> Still having problems with my Radeon 5650 if anyone knows naything ....
<luxius> it keeps telling me I should apt-get update to "fix" this duplicate problem.
<ndkelly> luxius, Did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<luxius> yes
<luxius> It keeps re-appearing, that message
<ndkelly> It seems you have both the intel and AMD repos added.
<luxius> ah, yes
<gvo> Is it normal to have both 32 bit and 64 bit repos?
<ndkelly> Are you on AMD, or and Intel chip?
<luxius> Intel x64
<ndkelly> luxius, Then remove the repo.
<ndkelly> AMD*
<luxius> hang on
<luxius> no, it needs to be AMD64 to be 64-bit enabled
<gvo> No, the intel is a 32 bit
<luxius> exactly, thank you gvo =)
<gvo> Don't remove the amd
<ndkelly> Ah yes. My fault. Sorry.
<ndkelly> Still half asleep.
<gvo> me too.
<WhereIsMySpoon> luxius, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> that will get rid of everything ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> and leave you with pure xfce
<Nicekiwi> hey I apt just updated and I get this error when I try to add a repo: http://pastebin.com/9hPzxqmP
<ndkelly> WhereIsMySpoon, How would I place the taskbar at the top instead of the bottom?
<luxius> http://pastebin.com/PicCipUk <--- my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ndkelly> In xfce.
<majd> Hey #ubuntu -  i'm trying to ssh into my server. I'm at a public library and it seems like some ports (including ssh's own port 22) are blocked. What alternatives do i have to accessing my server via ssh?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ndkelly, mine was at the top when i moved to xfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> so no idea, google it
<luxius> WhereIsMySpoon, cool, thanks =)
<ndkelly> WhereIsMySpoon, It may be because i still have Gnome installed.
<gvo> Nicekiwi: I'd check with the ppa owner.
<luxius> but I'm a linux n00b (not computer illiterate, though), so I'm not exactly sure what Ubuntu is. It's more than just a desktop, right?
<Nicekiwi> gvo: it does that with all PPA's i try to add
<WhereIsMySpoon> ndkelly, sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel
<luxius> I mean ... I used to play with debian'
<ndkelly> I didn't want to get rid of it, so currently have Gnome 2, xfce and Openbox installed.
<WhereIsMySpoon> luxius, Ubuntu is a distribution of linux
<WhereIsMySpoon> xubuntu is a customisation of ubuntu
<luxius> Hehe, I got that much ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> its smaller and faster
<luxius> But what is the difference between debian and ubuntu, is what I'm asking?
<ubuntu> ubuntu is a good os if hackers would stop thinking of ways to screwit up
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://www.datamation.com/osrc/article.php/3890111/Debian-vs-Ubuntu-Contrasting-Philosophies.htm
<WhereIsMySpoon> try to google :)
<arith> hello folks, any norwegians here?
<Myrtti> !no | arith
<ubottu> arith: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ndkelly> luxius, ubuntu is Debian based. And releases much more often. However when Debian does release, it's a little more stable.
<gvo> ubuntu: you mean people like the author of Unity?
<ndkelly> From what i gather.
<ubuntu> not as bad as windows yet but im shure thier working on it
<arith> takk
 * WhereIsMySpoon shudders at the mention of Unity
<gvo> If conical has their way, it'll be worse than windows
 * ndkelly isn't a fan of unity either.
<luxius> I had a lot of windows crash with unity - not impressed at all
<gvo> Of course Gnome 3 developers aren't doing well either.
<WhereIsMySpoon> gnome3 isnt much better sadly, at least imo
<Myrtti> just a reminder on todays topic, which is Ubuntu support. Discussion about the merits of different operating systems, distributions and desktop environments, please see #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ndkelly> upset, How are you getting on?
<gvo> Myrtti like unity
<gvo> likes
<WhereIsMySpoon> gvo, that has nothing to do with it
<WhereIsMySpoon> hes just pushing us back on topic :)
<gvo> I know.
<precubcr> hy please, whre can i get help for backtrack ?
<upset> ndkelly: So far, so good. I think this can work.
<Pici> precubcr: #backtrack-linux
<Myrtti> WhereIsMySpoon: she, actually. Moving on.
<upset> ndkelly: You're a lifesaver
<ndkelly> upset, Glad i could help.
<luxius> so ... without doing the apt-get commands, is there a way to manually correct/inspect conf files to understand how X11 boots? I know there is, but where? =)
<ubuntu> i need a anti hack ubuntu bot any ideas
<precubcr> thx
<WhereIsMySpoon> Sorry Myrtti :)
<ndkelly> WhereIsMySpoon, It seems to have combined the top and bottom panels. So i have tasks, and battery/notifications all on the bottom.
<ndkelly> Strange.
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> nice
<WhereIsMySpoon> ndkelly, do you still have applications/places/system along the top left?
<ndkelly> WhereIsMySpoon, No sir.
<WhereIsMySpoon> pff i got no idea what's happened :P
<ndkelly> I didn't want to remove Gnome so i don't have to reconfigure it all while i'm only trying out new DEs.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah ok
<ndkelly> Going to re-log into Gnome.
<wildbat> On 11.10 how do i do a complete reinstall of gnome-desktop? ati-driver break it .....
<Culiforge> looking for a starting point for troubleshooting and resolving 'dpkg: error processing koha-common (--configure):
<Culiforge>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 255'. Full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/872380/
<hiexpo> Culiforge, you got tha on lucid ?
<Culiforge> hiexpo: yes
<hiexpo> Culiforge, wow one sec
<WhereIsMySpoon> hm, i just got something strange happen when i restarted
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://pastie.org/3540106
<WhereIsMySpoon> those were the errors that popped up on screen
<hiexpo> Culiforge, tryagain ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> along with some other information that wasnt error
<WhereIsMySpoon> and the machine wouldnt shut down properly
<WhereIsMySpoon> had to press power button
<Culiforge> hiexpo: try what again?
<hiexpo> Culiforge, sudo apt-get update mayveserver wasbroke
<Culiforge> hiexpo: nope, same
<hiexpo> Culiforge, sorry tab is lite here
<hiexpo> Culiforge, do you get an errror on how to fix ?
<Culiforge> hiexpo: no, but tried -f install with no luck
<Culiforge> hiexpo: remove purge reinstall, no luck either
<hiexpo> Culiforge, sudo apt-get upgrade
<precubcr> please, any repositoris  for BT 4 R2 that work ? need to download cpyrit and more ...
<ndkelly> Does anyone have experience with Cairo-Dock on a netbook?
<Culiforge> hiexpo: no sir, same status 255
<Pici> Culiforge: koha-common doesn't appear to be in the repositories, it sounds like whomever is providing the package may need to fix this error.
<MagePsycho> how to create patch file so that we can apply patch
<hiexpo> wow Culiforge i just did and update with 10.04 > something happened with your repos
<Culiforge> hiexpo: something.. like evil gnomes? :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> does anyone have any idea about the problem i posted a bit further above?
<Guest79362> Hell everyone, I need some help in determining tape drive utilization, is there any command, tool through which we can determine how much tape (space) has been used on tape drive and how much is still free
<WhereIsMySpoon> what on earth is a tape drive
<angel282> Hello, Does anyone know how I can install zend optimizer on ubuntu 10.04 with php 5.3? (cant get it to work)
<Guest79362> I just want to determine Free Space on Tape
<ndkelly> Is there any news on how well 12.04 will perform on a 1.6GHz Atom netbook?
<fairuz> Is it normal that just after rebooting, I just have 1.1Gb free memory out of 2GB? What takes so much memory? Thanks
<ndkelly> fairuz, Are you using unity?
<WhereIsMySpoon> fairuz, you can see processes running by doing ps -eax
<fairuz> Ubuntu 11.04. Gnome classic.
<fairuz> WhereIsMySpoon: I have something like 220 processes right now
<WhereIsMySpoon> fairuz, look at the top 10 then
<psyclone18723986> I am having problems with video playback in 11.10
<ndkelly> psyclone18723986, what hardware are you running, and what seems to be the issue?
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : I am not sure what the hardware is can't i run a grep command>
<ndkelly> psyclone18723986, Alright, is it a netbook/laptop/desktop for starters/
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : it is a desktop
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : a dell
<ndkelly> psyclone18723986, What are the issues you're facing? Is it streaming online video? Or local content.
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : both streaming and local is as if the frames are skipping or something its not playing smoothly
<luxius> yay, I started up on xubuntu, changed desktop @ login screen as suggested - this desktop rocks!
<luxius> But now I can't access my home dir
<ndkelly> psyclone18723986, Sounds like a driver/codec issue to me. Have you updated your graphics drivers recently/
<luxius> Error stating file '/home/luxius/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<ndkelly> luxius, Glad you could boot properly.
<luxius> ndkelly, do you know what that error message means? Why I can't access my home dir?
<luxius> lost+found isn't accessible either
<ndkelly> luxius, Not too sure on that one, I haven't had chance to learn the Linux file system well enough yet. sorry.
<luxius> okay
<ndkelly> I'm sure someone around here can help though.
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : no i have not, how do i go about doing so
<ndkelly> psyclone18723986, Are you using Unity or Gnome?
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : i believe its gnome
<cancer> I have installed nvidia-current and then nvidia-current-updates but nothing happend. can't increase resolution
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and video playback was fine in 11.04
<ndkelly> psyclone18723986, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<luxius> where do I find a terminal in xubuntu?
<ndkelly> luxius, Right click on the desktop.
<cancer> using kubuntu
<luxius> psyclone18723986, have you tried VLC?
<psyclone18723986> luxius : yes
<pfifo> psyclone18723986, what media player do you use?
<luxius> pfifo, VLC
<luxius> once you've tried VLC there is no other media player
<psyclone18723986> pfifo : i usualy use vlc
<psyclone18723986> ndkelly : i cant find hardware drivers
<luxius> psyclone18723986, which card to you have?
<psyclone18723986> luxius : i am not sure what my video card is
<pfifo> psyclone18723986, in vlc goto Prefrences -> Video and change the output tab to different settings, SDL,GL and X11 work well for me, try them all until you find something useful. You need to close vlc for changes to take effect
<psyclone18723986> pfifo : ok
<pfifo> psyclone18723986, you may also want to try with combinations of accelerated video output toggled on and off
<MrHarptastic> Hey guys
<MrHarptastic> Summing it up. What is linux best known for?
<MrHarptastic> other than servers.
<mosno> MrHarptastic, the lulz
<pfifo> MrHarptastic, the difficulty in learning how to administrate the system
<stimpie> MrHarptastic, linux is best know for being opensource if you want something different you are free to do so
<ndkelly> MrHarptastic, That depends. best known for by whom?
<MrHarptastic> I love options
<WhereIsMySpoon> MrHarptastic, then linux is for you :)
<MrHarptastic> :)
<ndkelly> MrHarptastic, By the general population (what we refer to as 'normals') geeks in basements.
<WhereIsMySpoon> as long as you dont mind a challenge at points
<MrHarptastic> << Geek in spare room. Does that count?
<luxius> oooh ... lspci shows all hardware, nice command to know
<ndkelly> Yes. Also, i think this should possibly be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mi3> MrHarptastic linux is free as in beer [wait you wont get beer] :) should I say free as in freedom.........
<mosno> MrHarptastic, if you want to really taste Linux, install a source-based distro on a spare PC :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> lsusb shows all usb devices
<pfifo> luxius, lshw
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i think is bugged atm
<MrHarptastic> I've got a spare dell lying around. I've been thinking about doing something linuxie to it
<WhereIsMySpoon> do eet.
<mi3> hehe
<MrHarptastic> source-based distro you say?
<ndkelly> Yes, do it. Installing Linux on my spare PCs helped me learn a new OS.
<MonkeyDust> MrHarptastic  what's keeping you?
<luxius> wow, lshw is verbose indeed
<MrHarptastic> you mean the lack of GUI i presume..lol
<ndkelly> If you really want a challenge, install gentoo or suicide linux.
<mosno> MrHarptastic, i mean one where you compile the executables from source
<mosno> MrHarptastic, like LFS or Gentoo
<MrHarptastic> ahh. I've been doing that with this one..lol
<mosno> MrHarptastic, it'll help with your Ubuntu skillz :)
<MrHarptastic> I didn't know you could actually apt-get..lol
<pfifo> suicide linux?
<WhereIsMySpoon> MrHarptastic, doh
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<MrHarptastic> I was ./configure, make , make install...... etc et
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<ndkelly> pfifo, Basically, if you make a spelling mistake or anything in console. Your drive is wiped.
<MrHarptastic> and lots of tearms and hurting knuckles
<luxius> MrHarptastic, here's a tip from one Windoze user to another: Use Debian (Ubuntu is built on Debian) if you consider a linux distro. Debian has a tight package system that makes sure all dependencies are installed and cleans up drivers not needed.
<mosno> luxius, "cleans up drivers not needed"?
<ndkelly> mosno, I think he meant dependencies.
<WhereIsMySpoon> although if you want ubuntu, use 11.04 or earlier
<luxius> well, how else can you describe it to a non-linux user? :D
<luxius> libraries
<WhereIsMySpoon> or use xubuntu
<luxius> libs
<WhereIsMySpoon> at least imo
<luxius> xubuntu > ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> im pretty sure this is kinda offtopic though
<MrHarptastic> I'm on the most current U. what's wrong  after .04
<MrHarptastic> ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gnome3/unity
<MrHarptastic> ahhh
<ndkelly> i'm still on 10.04.
<mosno> gnome3 > unity
<WhereIsMySpoon> only because it's less bad, mosno
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyhow
<upset> ndkelly: And that's why I know you're smarter than the rest of us
<mosno> WhereIsMySpoon, that doesn't invalidate my assertion :P
<MrHarptastic> well, I like doing things from scratch. learning a bit of src compilation via configs and makes I think was a good experience for my first few days
<luxius> MrHarptastic, then you should install a clean Debian
<pfifo> ndkelly, im going to make a suicide linux livecd
<ndkelly> upset, How so?
<ndkelly> pfifo, Good luck.
 * mosno installed a dirty Debian once
<MrHarptastic> *wipes off his debian.
<MrHarptastic> it was dirty..lol
<upset> ndkelly: Because you actually stick with the LTS.
<mosno> debian is pretty sweet, but you gotta roll up your sleeves a bit
<luxius> Ubuntu is a dirty Debian -.-
<MrHarptastic> dirty dirty debains.....
<MrHarptastic> debian*...
<upset> Why are we hating on debians?
<ndkelly> upset, I'll probably stick with this one when 12.04 is stable too. Purely for performance reasons on my netbook.
<mosno> we're not, Debian is awesome
<MrHarptastic> I don't even know what a debian is.. (reaches for google)
<mosno> Debian generally rocks Ubuntu, except for certain use cases
<MrHarptastic> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ndkelly> currently burning a 12.04 live cd though. Just to try it on my desktop.
<luxius> I remember ages ago when I compiled a kernel from "scratch" ... fun times
<edgars> 12.04 gives me extra 2h of battery time
<WhereIsMySpoon> i doubt it, edgars
<upset> ndkelly: :\ That's a fantastic reason. I was hoping to improve performance on 12.04, since even Unity2d has bogged me down a bit. I think I'll do what I should have done before and switch to xfce with dockbarx or plank when it's ready
<edgars> but it dose
<WhereIsMySpoon> i doubt it is actually 12.04 as opposted to 11.10
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i instead posit that its just you dont have all the crap you installed with 11.10
<MrHarptastic> The only thing I don't like about src compilation is all the errors... I'm still learning about these angry little files with "lib" on the front of them...lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> unless they did something amaizng with 12.04
<WhereIsMySpoon> amazing
<mosno> MrHarptastic, it definitely takes more time/patience
<ndkelly> upset, I may try 12.04, and if it performs poorly, i'll reinstall 10.04 from backup. Regardless, i'll be sticking with gnome2.
<ndkelly> or at least not unity.
<upset> WhereIsMySpoon: Atareao said it was a little springier.
<luxius> WhereIsMySpoon, http://www.ubuntu.com/ specifically says 12.04 is in BETA, why the doubt? =)
<edgars> WhereIsMySpoon, they did somthing with the kernel + i discovered laptop tools
<mosno> MrHarptastic, i'm using Ubuntu as a temporary platform while I build up a system from source in my spare time
<WhereIsMySpoon> well, maybe im wrong
<WhereIsMySpoon> :)
<mosno> MrHarptastic, but who knows, 12.04 might impress me ;)
<ponrajuganesh> I need to represent the data command out as "YYYYMMDDHHMMSS" - how to do that
<MrHarptastic> 12.04 of?
<luxius> Ubuntu
<mosno> Ubuntu, of course
<edgars> idk but yesterday i used it from approximately  for 6h
<MrHarptastic> Ubuntu? I think I missed something..
<edgars> usualy i get 4
<gvo> ponrajuganesh: where?
<MrHarptastic> ok
<upset> ndkelly: I'm a sucker for interesting environments. I might use gnome3 if it gets its kinks worked out. It's actually pretty responsive for me.
<ponrajuganesh> in ubuntu terminal for the shell processing gvo
<llutz> ponrajuganesh: "man date" read about Format-Controls
<luxius> MrHarptastic, never mind, 12.04 is beta, don't use beta unless you are a hardcore linux user
<MrHarptastic> I'm always hardcore.. Just a newbie-hardcore-linux-user..
<MrHarptastic> bahaha
<ndkelly> upset, I think i may try it on a desktop if, like you say the kinks are fixed.
<upset> ndkelly: Zeitgheist is just the worst thing ever, though. As someone who has been using Unity 2d for like 7 months, I can tell you that the home button thing is a pain.
<mosno> upset, yeah, it's a ton faster than 11.10 unity
<ndkelly> upset, Zeitgheist? I'm not familiar with it.
<luxius> For me unity just keeps crashing windows.
<MrHarptastic> I usually dig  into projects like a dieting woman in a bag of rice cakes..
<luxius> randomly
<edgars> MrHarptastic Me too :D newbie-hardcore-linux-user
<mosno> upset, at least it is on my  Pentium T2080 with 2GB RAM and 5200RPM HDD
<mosno> not to mention Intel 945 graphics
<upset> ndkelly: Zeitgheist is that thing they use to log activity so you can search for files and applications. It totally sucks, and makes finding anything really difficult. I'm all for quick access, but not if it's broken, and ESPECIALLY not if it hinders me from regular browsing.
<mosno> also, gnome shell is far more usable imho
<mosno> i can't think of a single thing unity does better
<MrHarptastic> so far I'm liking linux. I feel like I'm actually doing something versus Bill Gates holding my hand through windowsland allowing me to scratch-and-sniff samples..
<mosno> except pwn my resources
<luxius> word, MrHarp
<upset> mosno: It's that much faster? Jeez, I wish I had just seen if the installer would finish.
<mosno> it really is
<upset> Instead I'm stuck here at 5 in the morning with two computers on my lap
 * luxius switched to xubuntu today, can confirm it's better than unity/unity2d
<ndkelly> upset, I think they just tried to over-complicate things with unity. By failing to simplify them
<mosno> MrHarptastic, imma let you finish, but notepad.exe is the best editor of all time!
<MrHarptastic> yes, I would agree..lol I've edited a lot of config files on notepad.exe...haha
<mosno> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/kanye-interrupts-imma-let-you-finish
<luxius> but what about the Ubuntu Software Center? It's soooo sloooow and it often crashes ... what's up?
<ndkelly> mosno, If you having code problems i feel bad for you son. I got 99 problems but a glitch aint one.
<mosno> haha
<mosno> i remember that image
<MonkeyDust> didn't like unity or xubuntu, using ubuntu classic atm
<mosno> ndkelly, http://www.buzzfeed.com/conors3/99-problems-but-a-glitch-aint-one-1pjk
<upset> ndkelly: They caught on to something with the idea of access. I can't switch back to firefox even though I need it to view some sites because chromium's address bar is so smart. It always knows what I want to do.
<mosno> ah, yes, xfce. great until it does something really badly, like the battery status notification
<mosno> hmm, i suppose i could say that about every DE
<ndkelly> upset, As in, using the address bar as a search bar? Also, I think unity will work really well on say, a tablet. When that happens. Just not for a desktop.
<upset> mosno: Oh jeez. Don't scare me, I'm trying to switch. Maybe I should go back to gnome2
<mosno> i don't see how unity is a tablet interface
<mosno> i think that was just some kool aid
<mosno> upset, windowmaker
<mosno> :D
<upset> ndkelly: I have a tablet! It's a tablet netbook. It totally sucks.
<mosno> linux desktop hackers should drop everything and work on gnustep
<upset> windowmaker?
<MrHarptastic> omg, mosno.. that picture is priceless.
<mosno> it is the DE with the most promice
<ndkelly> upset, Is it the Transformer per chance?
<mosno> promise*
<cosmic_> help
<upset> Also lol@ Imma let you finish
<cosmic_> libpulse-simple.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<mosno> but nobody cares about it because they're prejudiced against objC or something
<upset> ndkelly: What?
<cosmic_> ubuntu 12.04
<mosno> sigh
<ndkelly> upset, Your tablet/netbook.
<mosno> ironically, canonical and gnome are trying to copy OS X
<mosno> but gnustep is tha bomb on that yo
<mosno> sigh
<mosno> if only i was elite
<mosno> i could hack you up a dream gnustep desktop
<mosno> ;)
<upset> ndkelly: The screen itself works fine, if that's what you're asking. It's just a pain in the ass to use.
<luxius> After I change file manager from Thunar to Nautilus do I then have to restart my x11 session?
<ndkelly> upset, Ah. It took me a good while to become accustomed to the 1024*600 display.
<ponrajuganesh> date '+%Y%m%d%H%M%S'  this is it guys
<ndkelly> Can't stand it with windows 7 though, so i removed it.
<Kaltiz> How do you make boot settings permanent?
<ndkelly> And booting xp from a usb proved to be more effort than i cared to put up with.
<upset> ndkelly: Nothing changes just because I'm using a tablet screen. The way it handles it, almost every program gets confused because every touch is a continuous click and so everything looks like a single stroke.
<ndkelly> upset, Ah, i see what you mean. The machine i use at work is similar. Although, that's resistive *shudder*
<Kaltiz> also
<luxius> After I change file manager from Thunar to Nautilus do I then have to restart my x11 session?
<Kaltiz> is there a way to start unity from the command line?
<upset> ndkelly: Me too, a little bit. But I love the portability and the small keyboard. Also, have you tried Windows 8? I'm curious about it.
<ndkelly> luxius, yes.
<mosno> riddle me this, #ubuntu -- is there a daemon/service that detects when i plug/unplug a VGA monitor on my laptop and adjusts which display it's outputting to automatically?
<luxius> brb
<mosno> because it's sucky having to go into display properties and do it manually
<MrHarptastic> Can you import windows files and play with the src for them to work on linux?
<ndkelly> upset, Not yet, I haven't been all that bothered by it. It took me about 18 months after 7 came out to switch from XP. Never bothered with vista.
<upset> ndkelly: Resistive is god-tier, nobody knows. I have pressure sensitivity! Using my finger would be terrible. What am I, five? I need precision, brother.
<TLoFP-BOOK> When I copy things to my SD card it seems to copy quite fast but then hang, (no progress, no disk usage), then after some time it copies again and hangs again, and then repeats. Is this normal? Is there a buffer somewhere whose write performance I am actually seeing?
<ndkelly> upset, If my screen at work were capacitive, it would be hell for what i do.
<upset> ndkelly: Well, it's pretty powerful and efficient. It can run perfectly without modification on a smartphone, and evidently they've been gearing themselves towards some kind of linuxy model.
<upset> ndkelly: What is it you do, if you don't mind me asking?
<ndkelly> upset, Yeah, i think for a phone it will work really well. Same for a tablet, but a desktop? no way.
<ndkelly> upset, I'm a lighting designer.
<luxius> hmm, changed to Nautilus (as was file manager in unity2d) but I still can't access my home dir.
<luxius> Error stating file '/home/luxius/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<Kaltiz> Anyone not know? ):
<luxius> works fine in a terminal
<ndkelly> luxius, have you tried it with root privelages/
<upset> ndkelly: I don't know much about its environment. I just know it does some crazy stuff, and it comes with some kind of ubuntu-like appstore and they've released several version for free
<luxius> I'm not logging on x11 as root xD
<upset> ndkelly: Also, interesting job. I wonder how you got into linux, of all things.
<ndkelly> upset, I might dabble in W8 if i get the time/chance. I've always been tech headed, and Linux was the final frontier for me. Only installed it about a month ago.
<luxius> wait, it's still Thunar being used although I changed it in Preferred Applications
<upset> ndkelly: No way! Now I feel so dumb and behind... Freaking out over my partition table and stuff.
<luxius> I think I'm rebooting the machine instead ... o/
<jack> ndkelly: you'll hate win8
<werder> luxius: you don't need to start x as root, just "sudo nautilus"
<luxius> werder, thanks, good tip
<jack> it's no better than v7 was
<luxius> but I'll reboot, brb
<ndkelly> jack, quite possibly. That's why i haven't been following it in the media.
<upset> jack: You've tried it? Did you look at the developer version or the consumer which just came out?
<ubuntu> why would ubuntu freeze trying it on cd
<jack> upset: i think it was the consumer build
<ndkelly> upset, Hah, I wouldn't worry about it. I'm a fast learner. i pick things up pretty quickly, and i log into IRC so i can both help out and learn more myself.
<upset> I just heard about it from my boyfriend, and thought it sounded totally nuts. He wants to try it too.
<MrHarptastic> tilda -- You make everything better...
<Kaltiz> hello?
<MrHarptastic> lol
<upset> ndkelly: Ah, so you probably just did a google search to find the gksu thing
<upset> Kaltiz: Hello!
<ubuntu> any body
<Kaltiz> :O
<ndkelly> upset, I knew of the command, i just couldn't remember the exact command.
<gvo> ubuntu: bad cd?
<LJ1> how can i use the debian-sys-maint user for database backup? i dont see the --defauls-file option in mysqldump?
<ubuntu> nope
<Kaltiz> I don't have the unity side bar and top bar anymore ideas?
<ndkelly> upset, But now i do know, and therefore both helped and learned at the same time.
<upset> ndkelly: Well, I'm pretty sure live iso's used to just come with repair utilities, but now it kind of sucks.
<upset> ndkelly: Smart!
<ubuntu> this pc has no hard drive or os its all on the ubuntu disk
<upset> ndkelly: I like your style. Learning by doing.
<gvo> LJ1: I wasn't aware that debian-sys-maint was used for that purpose.
<LJ1> gvo: it has the correct database persmissions
<gvo> Sure does
<gvo> But that's not its purpose.
<LJ1> gvo: could you explain what the purpose is then?
<gvo> LJ1: http://serverfault.com/questions/9948/what-is-the-debian-sys-maint-mysql-user-and-more
<upset> ndkelly: So how did you get to be so interested in tech? All the artists and designers I know freak out when they have to think about their computer.
<ubuntu> any idea why my setup freezes
<upset> nkelly: As a matter of fact, most simply fuss when it does something they don't understand.
<gvo> ubuntu: maybe it doesn't like your display card.
<gvo> ubuntu: what computer?
<LJ1> gvo: thanks..
<ubuntu> where can i get software that examines the ubuntu kernel every 5 min for errors and haker attacks like trip wire
<upset> Ubuntu: Woah
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im using recordmydesktop (ogv) so that i can record sound from my mic too. The sound is fine but the video is very jittery... looks like a single frame a second...
<gvo> ubuntu what's wrong with tripwire
<hazamonzo> recoding to avi is fine but i don't get sound with that
<hazamonzo> any pointers?
<ubuntu> im not getting good info on trip wire
<ndkelly> upset, Funnily enough, it started in Y6 when i made a powerpoint presentation
<ubuntu> i went to the website and get get any good info on it
<gvo> ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/projects/tripwire/
<ndkelly> upset, Since then, it grew into a passion. Now it's all 'fix my computer!' by everyone i know.
<ubuntu> what exacly does tripwire do
<upset> ndkelly: A single ppt and you're hooked? I don't understand it. You're a strange person, for sure.
<luxius> yay, switching back to Nautilus fixed my problem, I now have access to ~/ through the GUI file manager
<ubuntu> in your opinion
<ndkelly> upset, I now do graphic design and light web development. I'm expanding my programming and web languages though.
<ndkelly> upset, strange is good.
<gvo> ubuntu http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8758
<luxius> it also changed my desktop image back to the previous one, which is a shame, I like the XFCE mouse ... :/
<sacarlson> ubuntu as far as I know tripwire will alarm when any system files that you don't expect to change hapen to get modified
<upset> ndkelly: That's all pretty admirable. I feel like I stumbled into linux without knowing much. Ubuntu lets you do that, I guess. But now people think I'm some kind of nerd chick.
<luxius> can anyone here argue which is better? Nautilus or Thunar?
<a---Turk-Kaya> aa
<auronandace> luxius: whichever you prefer
<upset> luxius: Don't ask those kinds of questions. It depends on user needs, of course
<ndkelly> upset, I didn't know anything other than Windows until i installed OS X on my netbook, purely to learn it. Same with Linux. I'm going to stick with Ubuntu for a while, then move on to more interesting distros. Possibly Arch.
<gvo> auronandace: +1
<luxius> you're right, I'm sorry ... I'll try to rephrase my question
<ndkelly> luxius, 'Better' is subjective. It's all opinion based.
<luxius> Well, I was asking for opinions xD
<sattu94> luxius: I use PCMANFM
<ubuntu> anybody got any inside info on tripwire
<luxius> I guess what I want to know is how deep a file manager's claws dig ...
<ubuntu> or know the proper channel
<Pirsch> Hi all. I'm running 11.10. When I put a video on my mp4 player, it doesn't work. If I use Windows 7 to put the file on the mp4 player, it works. I've done the medibuntu thing and have had no luck.
<upset> ndkelly: Woahoho, you installed OS X on your netbook for the lulz? You really are a weird guy. I've been interested in other distros too, I'm just afraid of straying because I feel like Ubuntu is too well supported and has such a large community that I wouldn't be satisfied.
<sattu94> Nautilus does a lot more than managing files. So I prefer Pcmanfm because it sticks to managing files and nothing else.
<upset> luxius: What does that even mean?
<ndkelly> upset, More a mixture of curiosity and performance really. the way i learn best is by sitting down with something and just doing it. thus the reason i was able to help out a little today
<edgars> Pirsch the same video?
<Pirsch> Yes, same vid
<konza> Hi all, I have a small doubt.. What is linux IPF
<upset> ndkelly: Again, that's pretty awesome. You're all moxy.
<Pirsch> In PCLOS I can make it work after installing task-multimedia but I've never had luck with ubuntu
<Pirsch> The thing is, I want to use ubuntu and only ubuntu
<ndkelly> upset, I'm not sure what that means. It must be a localism from where you are!
<sacarlson> ubuntu: it's a simple setup just point the config at stuf you don't expect to change like /bin /sbin/ /usr/bin /usr/sbin  some stuf in /etc
<luxius> upset, well, I don't know what a file manager does, except managing files in a GUI? Maybe that's far from the truth, even ...
<edgars> Pirsch when the player is connected is it shown as a mass storage or somthing else
<Pirsch> yes
<luxius> upset, I was surprised to see my desktop background image change as I changed file manager ...
<upset> ndkelly: Moxy? It's from 1930s American movies. Where are you?
<ndkelly> upset, the UK.
<luxius> upset, so I guess a file manager in linux is somewhat like explorer.exe in Windows?
<edgars> Pirsch and you can play the video in ubuntu
<upset> luxius: Yeah, that's pretty weird. I'm too vanilla to know why though.
<Pirsch> yes
<ndkelly> upset, Are you sure it wasn't because you changed your DE as a whole?
<upset> luxius: I mean, maybe. Probably. I don't know, actually
<auronandace> luxius: explorer in windows if far more entrenched than any linux equivilents
<upset> ndkelly: Wrong person
<Pirsch> edgars, I've tied using other machines but it makes no difference. Something must get lost in the codecs or something. I'm too noobish to figure this one out. :)
<ndkelly> upset, Now i'm confused. hah.
<edgars> Pirsch it's wierd it is just a file transfer so it should work
<upset> auronandace: Yeah, doesn't it also control the toolbar for some reason?
<auronandace> luxius: like sattu94 said, a file manager should just manage files
<Pirsch> edgars, yes, that's what I think
<samosa> Has anyone got amd catalyst to work / run on hybird hardware ( Intel igp + ati gpu)  ?
<upset> ndkelly: I didn't say anything about changing DEs, except that I was considering it
<Pirsch> Believe it or not, I've had this problem for over a year. Been here about 10 times hoping to find an answer
<ndkelly> upset, that was meant for luxius I'm just in the habit of replying to you now. Sorry!
<Pirsch> edgars, I wish I could just install task-multimedia
<upset> auronandace: That's an opinion if I ever did see one
<luxius> auronandace, thanks for clarification, I do know explorer.exe is a lot more than a file manager, just trying to comprehend xD
<upset> ndkelly: np
<Pirsch> but that's for PCLOS
<sattu94> luxius: Yes, Nautilys is the only File Manager I know that also sets up your Desktop Manager..
<sattu94> s/Manager/Background/
<luxius> okay, so I read up a bit on Thunar and PCMANFC, seems they are both more lightweight and scalable than Nautilus
<ndkelly> upset, I looked up 'moxy' so i'm going to take it as a compliment. Haha.
<sattu94> luxius: Kinda, I use both alternatively.
<edgars> Pirsch: what dose it do?
<upset> ndkelly: I can't believe you'd never heard the word
<MrHarptastic> here's a coconut-scratcher.... I can haz thumbnails in file manager? (select file)
<upset> ndkelly: Guess you felt like I did when I tried to watch Jeeves and Wooster
<Pirsch> edgars, either it will say "Unsupported format" or if it does play it's broken and you cannot even tell what the pic is.
<ndkelly> upset, Haha. possibly.
<Pirsch> It also sounds like a needle being dragged across a record.
<MrHarptastic> !thumbnail
<auronandace> !find thumbnail | MrHarptastic
<ubottu> MrHarptastic: Found: ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, games-thumbnails, gnome-exe-thumbnailer, gnome-nds-thumbnailer, gnome-raw-thumbnailer, gnome-xcf-thumbnailer, kde-thumbnailer-deb, kde-thumbnailer-openoffice, kffmpegthumbnailer (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thumbnail&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<upset> Geez. I can't believe I'm taking so long just so I don't have to redownload the Legend of Zelda animated series.
<sacarlson> MrHarptastic: I think when I set nautilus in icon mode it will display thumbnails if the file is a jpg or other pic file
<Pirsch> edgars, I've tried using WinFF to reformat and try different types of formats. No luck
<MrHarptastic> ok. thanks
<edgars> Pirsch, only thing i could find
<edgars> Pirsch sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder mpeg2dec vorbis-tools id3v2 mpg321 mpg123 libflac++6 ffmpeg totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 libjpeg-progs flac faac faad sox ffmpeg2theora libmpeg2-4 uudeview flac libmpeg3-1 mpeg3-utils mpegdemux liba52-0.7.4-dev libquicktime2
<luxius> Pirsch, what are you trying to play?
<edgars> Pirsch, g2g good luck by
<Pirsch> Ok, thx edgars. Luxius, I just cannot get any video to play on my mp4 player (Android) when I transfer using Ubuntu. Win7 and PCLOS are no problem
<Pirsch> edgar's plan is installing right now
<luxius> Pirsch, which gizmo are you talking about? File format? Transfer mode?
<Pirsch> Ok, let's see
<luxius> yeah, edgar had you install a lot of codecs, afaik
<luxius> I'm almost certain it won't help, but hey ... give it a try ^^
<luxius> Pirsch, those codecs will resolve playback on the box, but transfering is another issue
<upset> ndkelly: To Pangolin's credit, it has been running super quickly even though it's Unity3d from a live drive.
<ndkelly> upset, I was just thinking the same. I'm booted into a liveCD on my desktop.
<sacarlson> Pirsch: my guess is the files must get corrupted maybe in file transfer.  what method of file transfer do you used?
<upset> ndkelly: I don't recommend installing it. :|
<AdvoWork> anyone know why/if/how its possible to change Chrome so that it will print background colours. It appears that there is no option to do this?
<ndkelly> upset, No intention of doing. I use my main desktop for Gaming, and Design work.
<suj> need help in getting ubuntu
<Pirsch> sacarlson, I just drag and drop
<ndkelly> upset, I have another computer for using as a sandbox to play with distros on.
<sacarlson> Pirsch: over usb?  wifi ?  bluetooth????
<Pirsch> usb
<luxius> suj, what kind of help? www.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> Pirsch: it's android why not use wifi?
<suj> somebody please pass me the files for ubuntu
<suj> i tired downloading t..
<upset> ndkelly: Gaming? Oh, you are really cool.
<luxius> suj, and?
<Pirsch> I have to reboot. For some reason I just lost my mouse and keyboard. I'll be back
<upset> ndkelly: Blegh. Got my files. No I can get ready for class while I wait for the startup disk creator.
<suj> but it never downloaded completely
<luxius> sacarlson, USB or WIFI, same deal if the transfer mode corrupts files
<suj> than luxius for listenn to me
<luxius> sacarlson, we'll need to know which gizmo he's using, etc.
<ndkelly> upset, I say gaming, it's really just BF2 thesedays.
<luxius> suj, well, you need the entire .ISO to finish downloading, then burn it on a CD (if that's the method you are using, which I recommend)
<sacarlson> luxius: I'm not sure at times I've had trouble moving large files with nautilus so not sure why it happens at times
<upset> ndkelly: BF2? Battle frontier or something like that? I'm not much for first-person shooters.
<sacarlson> luxius: oh and that was using samba,  it seems much better with sshfs over nautilus
<ndkelly> upset, Battlefield.
<upset> ndkelly: Ha, I can barely handle Zelda 1
<suj> i knw luxuis...but im not able to download the whole iso file due to some reason..it stops in between
<upset> ndkelly: Noted
<luxius> sacarlson, lol samba ... no, seriously, if it's possible to avoid samba I would at all cost
<zagibu> shooters *yawn*
<sacarlson> luxius: well android supports samba so I'm not sure what he uses
<luxius> suj, what is your transfer method? http? ftp?
<upset> ndkelly: Oh God, gnome 2 is so much more efficient. ;_;
<ndkelly> upset, Very true. That's why i like it so much.
<suj> @luxius:http
<MonkeyDust> ndkelly  +1
<upset> ndkelly: Been using other netbook while I fix this
<luxius> sacarlson, maybe that's it. Maybe he transfers with samba and it isn't correctly setup in linux? O.o
<ndkelly> upset, What netbook is it/
<luxius> sacarlson, I'm taking wild guesses
<suj> i downloded it from their official site
<luxius> suj, you should try with an FTP client. Which OS are you on?
<suj> im havng a windows 7
<sacarlson> luxius: until pirsch tries other method of transfer we won't have any clues
<luxius> suj, browser?
<upset> ndkelly: I'm definitely using some combination of lightweight everyday applications, gnome2 or xfce toolbar, synapse, and a good dock.
<suj> chrome
<upset> ndkelly: T101MT
<zagibu> suj: proxy server?
<luxius> suj, I believe it has an FTP client ...
<ndkelly> upset, I've considered using Cairo-dock instead of the default bottom taskbar.
<suj> @luxius:cud u direct me?
<suj> FTP client?
<upset> ndkelly: Meh on cairo. I like dockbarx because it's nice for window management.
<ndkelly> upset, How's the performance with dockbarx on a 1.6 Atom?
<luxius> suj, here's an even better option: get a torrent client (uTorrent)
<luxius> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<upset> ndkelly: Awesome. It just takes a few seconds to start, though it's not longer than unity-2d-launcher takes
<ndkelly> upset, i'll install it now and see how i like it
<ndkelly> upset, What's the package name/
<upset> ndkelly: Plank is the most efficient thing I've seen, although it's an infant.
<upset> ndkelly: There isn't one, it's a ppa
<luxius> suj, what kind of CPU is in your computer?
<upset> ndkelly: The most current info you can get on dockbarx is on their google plus page
<ponrajuganesh> is there a substring version found in bash?
<ponrajuganesh> is there a substring version found in bash?
<ndkelly> upset, Currently installing from gnome-look.
<upset> ndkelly: The elementary team has been chugging out some cool stuff in general.
<suj> @luxius:im using a laptop
<suj> windows 7
<luxius> suj, if you press the Windows key + Pause/Break you get the System Properties (in Windows)
<upset> ndkelly: For example, wingpanel is a neat concept and they have lots of other lightweight but effective and beautiful applications coming out.
<luxius> suj, System Properties tells you which CPU you have
<ndkelly> upset, I'll be sure to check those out, thank you.
<luxius> suj, ie AMD/Intel and which architecture
<suj> intel core duo
<suj> 2ghz
<upset> ndkelly: If you're interested in nifty things and know Spanish, check out Atareao's blog
<suj> 32 bit
<suj> 2.5gb RAM
<luxius> suj, pretty sure that's 64-bit, so you'll need the AMD64 distribution
<luxius> not need, but want
<ndkelly> upset, I don't speak Spanish, however i may be able to translate the page with google.
<auronandace> luxius: not all core duo's are 64bit
<upset> ndkelly: Nah, don't bother. Webupd8 often grabs his programs.
<sattu94> upset: or pipe Atareos blog through Google Translate ?
<upset> sattu94:Gross, no. Seriously, just search for Atareao in Webupd8
<suj> its not 64bt
<luxius> auronandace, thanks
<luxius> suj, well Windows might be 32-bit although the CPU is 64-bit
<upset> Uuuugh I'm going to drink all the coffee ever
<suj> ok
<luxius> suj, you can get CPU-Z to check the entire CPU architecture
<auronandace> luxius: no worries (i found out by personal experience with a t60, its the core 2 duos that are all 64bit) :)
<suj> wer do u get tat now?
<luxius> auronandace, hah, yeah, you're right - the core duos are pretty old :P
 * mosno has a 32-bit only Core Duo as his fastest machine :)
<upset> luxius: Everything is old after a few months. It's depressing :C
<luxius> suj, google "CPU-Z download"
<mosno> it's quick enough for a desktop PC
<luxius> upset, what what? Evolution is depressing? xD
<luxius> upset, I find human devolution depressing ... *sigh*
<upset> luxius: Pshaw, using nonexistent science words where they don't even apply
<mosno> it's blazing-fast on this gentoo-based liveusb system i've booted into actually
<upset> luxius: Get with the program, people have always sucked.
<Acegiak> does anyone know where there's a mirror of an iso with gma500 support built in?
<mosno> xfce, midori web browser
<mosno> <3
<suj> ok im downloading that
<luxius> upset, on another off-topic note: I am totally up to speed with the program. Human Civilisation OS needs to be upgraded to 2.0.
<auronandace> upset: devolution is a valid word and more political than scientific
<Myrtti> !offtopic | a reminder for everyone
<ubottu> a reminder for everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<upset> auronandance: Just because politicians make up a word does not make it valid.
<luxius> evolution -> devolution -> revolution -> evolution -> ...
 * luxius is a buddhist
<auronandace> upset: please consider perchasing a dictionary
<luxius> upset, try "define:devolution" in google ;)
<Myrtti> could you please move the discussion over linguistics elsewhere
<upset> Buddhist?!
<upset> auronandace: You should ferst
<jack> a) purchasing, b) first
<luxius> Philologia <3 while I wait for suj
<ndkelly> Installing xfce has installed a load of additional applications. So i now have duplicates.
<ndkelly> Going to try and get rid and relog.
<upset> jack: It was a joke, dude.
<upset> jack: The e is on the other side of the keyboard from i
<suj> i did
<luxius> ndkelly, how can you get duplicates on a Debian foundation? O.o
<luxius> suj, so you run it and got the entire CPU model?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ndkelly, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<suj> yes i did
<suj> searching for the bit acc
<upset> ndkelly: :\ I hate that. Maybe next time try xubuntu as a whole. Probably has some kind of metapackage which makes removal easier
<root_> hello
<luxius> suj, please paste the CPU information
<luxius> should be at the top of CPU-Z
<suj> im not gettin an option to copy?
<luxius> no, just mark it with the mouse and do CTRL + C, suj
<luxius> if possible
<suj> nope
<suj> not poss
<luxius> suj, it isn't, just tried on my own Win7. Okay, tell me what it says in "Code Name".
<suj> yonah
<luxius> k, hang on
<suj> ok
<luxius> suj, it is a x86 CPU (32 bit): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yonah_%28microprocessor%29'
<luxius> I'll find you an FTP download link.
<suj> yep
<suj> ok
<luxius> suj, do you have a DVD burner?
<suj> i can write it to my usb
<luxius> yes, but you can't boot from it directly
<suj> yes u can acc
<luxius> not unless you make it bootable (didn't work with my USB pen, had to write a CD)
<suj> mine is bootable
<suj> i have a cd 700mb
<sacarlson> luxius: as long as suj: has a big enuf usb pen and his bios supports boot off usb
<luxius> suj, I am asking because there is a choice between a 1.5GB iso and a 700MB iso
<suj> hmmm...send the link for both
<luxius> ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/oneiric/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<suj> i got 1.5gb
<suj> i have kept it for download
<sw0rdfish> uhhh
<sw0rdfish> my cell phone isn't being detected when I connect via usb cable
<luxius> suj, the 700MB iso (CD) is only AMD64 + Mac
<suj> ok
<ndkelly> Installing xfce proved to be more of an annoyance than a bonus.
<suj> i will do with the 1.5 as of now
<sacarlson> sw0rdfish: cell is an android?
<suj> thanx a lot
<sw0rdfish> no
<sw0rdfish> nokia
<luxius> ndkelly, that's probably because you need to fix some confs, once you get XFCE up and running I'm sure you'll like it =)
<luxius> suj, np
<ndkelly> luxius, I've removed it. Currently removing all the extras it installed and didn't remove when i uninstalled it.
<suj> @luxius:
<sw0rdfish> i think its the cell phone
<ndkelly> I now have 2 instances of terminal.
<suj> cya
<sw0rdfish> i'm restarting it
<suj> tc
<luxius> suj, good luck o/
<suj> thanx cya
<MonkeyDust> ndkelly  you can have two tabs, in stead of two instances
<ndkelly> MonkeyDust, I mean, two terminal applications. I realise i worded that badly.
<luxius> ndkelly, I'd remove ubuntu-desktop and then install xubuntu-desktop, but I'm not too sure if that's enough
<ndkelly> luxius, I'm aiming to revert to how it was before. ie gnome2.
<luxius> ndkelly, you chicken out already? ;)
<sw0rdfish> yeah sacarlson it was the phone... it works now after restarting and its a nokia btw
<auronandace> !gnome2 | ndkelly
<ubottu> ndkelly: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<luxius> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> ndkelly: xfce is likely your best alternative
<ndkelly> luxius, Pretty much. I need my environment to look somewhat pretty, something that Gnome allwos me.
<luxius> ndkelly, aim for Gnome3/xfce then
<ubuntu_> Kvo staa maina :)
<ndkelly> auronandace, I tried it for a while earlier today. But it's not very pleasing on the eyes. unless i just didn't play long enough to find suitable customizations.
<ubuntu_> kak q katame kopeuetaaaaaaa ? :)
<DJones> !bg | ubottu
<ubottu> DJones: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<auronandace> ndkelly: there aren't many pleasing themes for xfce in my opinion but it is functionally similar to gnome2
<DJones> Grr, stupid me
<ndkelly> auronandace, Gnome 2 was working fine, i was just exploring alternative options is all.
<auronandace> ndkelly: my favourite theme so far for xfce is albatross
<ndkelly> auronandace, My issue now is, removing the duplicate programs that xfce left behind. ie; terminal. But i can't find it in Software Centre, only the default Gnome terminal, which i wish to keep
<luxius> how do I take a screen dump in X11/xubuntu ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> luxius, print screen button?
<rhin0> print screen
<luxius> yeah, doesn't work
<WhereIsMySpoon> :L
<rhin0> gnome-screenshot
<luxius> that is weird, now it does work! >_<
<WhereIsMySpoon> :P
<auronandace> ndkelly: sorry, i only use xfce so i've never needed to remove any of it
<luxius> it just won't let me screen dump when I have the menu open
<luxius> the uhm ... menu in top right corner, system menu or w/e you call it
<WhereIsMySpoon> luxius - menu as in file/edit etc?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah
<luxius> top left corner*
<WhereIsMySpoon> i did wonder there ;)
<luxius> well, actually, any menu!
<dansku_> Hi, i made a distroupdate now my ubuntu is not working anymore, just inserted the live cd, how do i do a system repait?
<antihc3> anyone know how to start unity with xinit -- :1.
<MonkeyDust> !work| dansku_
<ubottu> dansku_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<luxius> hehe, MonkeyDust, I wonder what you do when someone says "isn't functional any longer"? ^_^
<ndkelly> Winner. Found a pastable terminal command to remove everything.
<auronandace> antihc3: the service that starts x is gdm (pre- 11.10) or lightdm (11.10+)
<ndkelly> Has anyone bought the ubuntu mouse/
<ndkelly> Considering one for my netbook.
<Fyodorovna> ndkelly, yeah make sure it is fed or it gets belligerent. :)
<ndkelly> Fyodorovna, Ha ha.
<luxius> what happens if I paste this in shell? :(){ :|:& };:   <-- (please don't try!)
<auronandace> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<luxius> thanks auronandace
<scriptwarlock> luxius, that is no fun at all
<luxius> well, that was probably my queue to quit IRC
<luxius> scriptwarlock, your name is fitting indeed ;)
<luxius> it's been a joy, catch you all on the flipside o/
<dansku_> ubottu: sorry, it wont boot, when it try booting its on looking for network, doent find all network drived. so i guess a system restore would fix it
<ubottu> dansku_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waxstone> what would that bash do?
<antihc3> auronandace, thanks i will give that a run.
<upset> Alright! Installed successfully! Yaaaay!
<auronandace> !yay | upset
<ubottu> upset: Glad you made it! :-)
<upset> Thanks, community! You're the best!
<Fyodorovna> !cookie | auronandace
<ubottu> auronandace: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ndkelly> So i uninstalled xchat. Whilst using it.
<Fyodorovna> ndkelly, bummer reinstall.
<ndkelly> Just did. Now recovering all my server details from this session.
<mosno> ndkelly: your config should still be there
<Fyodorovna> ndkelly, cool, the files all stay in place.
<ndkelly> I'll give it a shot
<upset> Later, y'all. It's time for school.
<upset> ndkelly: Thanks again. See you around!
<ndkelly> Oh cool. Winner.
<upset> ndkelly: Thanks again. See you around!
<ndkelly> upset, Take care!
<antihc3> dansku_, does your machine show the loading screen (even just the image)
<varun06> sometime my application don't have top level menu bar in Ubuntu 11.10
<varun06> anybody else face this issue
<tumppu> is it on the top bar?
<varun06> I have to log out and log in back to get that
<samosa> Does anyone here have a laptop with hybird graphics (Intel igp + ati gpu)  ?
<Fyodorovna> varun06, you have to click on the app to have it show.
<waxstone> varun06: check if menu items ar at the top of the screen not the window
<ikonia> samosa: I thought the hybrid was intel+nvidia, not intel+ati
<varun06> I do that, it seems top level hide behind Ubuntu top level bar
<Fyodorovna> varun06, when you open the dash are you getting all options?
<varun06> yes
<acybervortex> hi all, is it possible to have a system that downloads emails from my mail server, modifies the content based on some sort of preg match and then forwards it on based on a rule?
<auronandace> ikonia: i'm not sure if he just means switchable
<samosa> ikonia: name is irrelevant,  just Intel igp + ati gpu is important
<samosa> Yes, switchable
<ikonia> samosa: the name is relevent as ati/ndvia are very different
<Fyodorovna> varun06, it takes some orientation probably, but it can be disconcerting, could be there is a problem though.
<varun06> it is irritating, I mean you see the application there but no menu bar
<sacarlson> acybervortex: there is a mail site ipipi.com that I think does that,  I'm sure you could write a script in ruby or others to do the same in linux
<varun06> I have to close these apps from unity launcher
<auronandace> samosa: switchable graphics doesn't really have good support under linux yet
<WhereIsMySpoon> varun - are you talking about not having window bars in unity?
<varun06> then log out, then I see them fine
<varun06> yeah
<waxstone> varun06: it is at the top of the monitor unless window is maximized
<samosa> auronandace: yes, I'm finding that out right now ;-(
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats just part of unity
<WhereIsMySpoon> windows dont have title bars, its all at the top as wax says
<waxstone> varrun06:that is a feature of unity
<varun06> even in not full screen mode
<WhereIsMySpoon> correct varun
<MonkeyDust> that's called "global menu"
<varun06> I should see the bar if it is not maximized
<samosa> auronandace: do you think it will ever be solved?
<WhereIsMySpoon> varun - the menu bar (i.e. with file, edit, help etc) is ALWAYS at the top of the screen
<WhereIsMySpoon> in unity
<WhereIsMySpoon> and unmaximised windows dont have any sort of top bar, you have to press alt and click to drag them
<WhereIsMySpoon> its part of the, imo, horribleness of unity
<WhereIsMySpoon> but each to their own :)
<Daekdroom> Unmaximized windows do have a top bar ^o)
<WhereIsMySpoon> Daekdroom, at the top of the screen, yes
<gagan662_> somebody help....!!!
<Daekdroom> WhereIsMySpoon, I'm not talking about a menu
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan, ask the question
<auronandace> samosa: given time perhaps but i'm rather doubtful (i think its windows technology and proprietry)
<Daekdroom> They have a title bar with close/maximize/minimize buttons.
<waxstone> <WhereIsMySpoon> Alt not necessary to drag
<WhereIsMySpoon> Odd, maybe when i installed it it was bugged or something
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont use it anyways
<gagan662_> can someone listen to me?????????
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, ask your question
<WhereIsMySpoon> preferably with less question marks
<MonkeyDust> :)
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon <- lspci | grep VGA
<gagan662_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<shabbir> hi
<konza> Hi all, how to upgrade an installed package using synaptic
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, ok?
<sacarlson> waxstone: it can become nesisary to alt drag if the graphics is too big for the screen to see everything needed to operate the aplication at times
<WhereIsMySpoon> konza, use the update manager?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or do you mean a custom .deb package that you made and installed
<zvacet> gagan662_:  do you need driver for it or what
<gagan662_> whereismyspoon<- when i move window across desktop i get cpu 40%
<konza> WhereIsMySpoon, i would like to use command
<WhereIsMySpoon> no idea konza sorry
<Soulwinter> jemand da der von truecrypt ahnung hat?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, sounds a bit much, you got the latest drivers and shizz? and are you using proprietry or open source ones
<sacarlson> konza: just click the apps box if it has an upgrade available and hit apply
<WhereIsMySpoon> sacarlson, he wanted a command
<WhereIsMySpoon> not gui
<Soulwinter> anyone there who knows good about truecrypt? :x
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: i used ati in ubuntu repository..
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: i used ati driver located in ubuntu repository..
<sacarlson> WhereIsMySpoon: a command for synaptic?  it's a gui.  but equiv then would be just apt-get install appname ,  if an upgrade for that app is availible it will install it
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: i even tried latest catelyst from official ati site.but of no use..i got same problem...
<Soulwinter> anyone there who knows good about truecrypt? :x
<waxstone> <sacarlson> Ahh or good to know! I use unity =)
<WhereIsMySpoon> sacarlson, oh yea duh lol ><
<bumbar> i have ubuntu 11.10 on vbox and trying to use shared folder with host, but i can't change owner of folder with nautilus
<WhereIsMySpoon> bumbar - try it with gksu nautilus
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: what to do man???///
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, i dont know, maybe someone else here can help you
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, what are you using?
<WhereIsMySpoon> 11.10?
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: yep
<WhereIsMySpoon> meh, 11.10 has performance issues
<computer_> Hi there all, I am having a very annoying issue where after disconnecting my wired network in Ubuntu 11.10 and then closing my laptop lid, then after a while opening my laptop lid, logging in and then plugging the LAN cable back in the network manager icon just endlessly runs the animation for connecting but never connects. Only after a complete computer restart can the LAN connect again. Anyone got any ideas?
<sacarlson> gagan662_: that's why I always try to pick up nvidia equipment as it seems to have more linux support
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: which arch?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, arch?
<bumbar> WhereIsMySpoon: doesn't do anything, if i select any other owner than root, it instantly changes back to root
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: i accept ur advice.next time i l'll use nvidia products ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, that was sacarlson actually
<WhereIsMySpoon> but cool :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont like ati either
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: lolz
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: mistaken
<gagan662_> WhereIsMySpoon: So where i get open source driver?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, google it
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662_, open source drivers are usually better performance wise but can be less stable
<sacarlson> gagan662_: the open source drivers are normaly a part of the kernel for most stuf I can think of
<lucs> I have 'export VISUAL=vim' (and even 'export EDITOR=vim') in my ~/.zprofile, yet when I run 'sudo visudo', it uses the 'nano' editor.
<WhereIsMySpoon> lucs - did you restart your terminal session?
<lucs> WhereIsMySpoon: Well no, these exports are in my login profile.
<EathOs> [14:31:06] » ? « Whois Dylan-sama (*!*nicholi@abraxo.bluebottle.net.au)
<EathOs> [14:31:06]          Nom: Hoser-sama
<EathOs> [14:31:06]          Canaux:
<EathOs> [14:31:06]                (Autres) #ubuntu
<EathOs> [14:31:06]          Serveur: lindbohm.freenode.net Stockholm, Sweden
<EathOs> [14:31:06]          Idle: 2wks 20hrs 28mins 40secs, Connecté le : Tue Feb 21 18:01:58 2012
<FloodBot1> EathOs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<lucs> WhereIsMySpoon: Was your idea that maybe the exports weren't actually set in my current terminal session?
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes lucs
<lucs> Ah, no luck then, they are :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok then
<lucs> WhereIsMySpoon: Could it have something to do with root's exports? After all, I am sudoing to root.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah
 * lucs checks root's exports.
<WhereIsMySpoon> then yes, root doesnt use the same exports as your normal user
<WhereIsMySpoon> could be
<lucs> WhereIsMySpoon: Looks promising. I'll report back on what I find.
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<Zaitzev> can someone name a decent ftp server daemon that's easy to use?
<computer_> Really wish I could solve this issue
<AdvoWork> anyone know why/if/how its possible to change Chrome so that it will print background colours. It appears that there is no option to do this?
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: which arch you using?
<sacarlson> lucs: as shown here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804464  you can add this to ~/.bashrc   ; export EDITOR=nano
<sacarlson> alias visudo='sudo -E visudo'   but change nano to what you want it to be
<WhereIsMySpoon> you mean which window manager gagan662 ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> im using xubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> xfce
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: which architecture you using?
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: :)
<scriptwarlock> computer_, have you filed a bug for that?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gagan662, a really old one
<computer_> scriptwarlock, no I haven't
<WhereIsMySpoon> radeon hd 3450
<computer_> scriptwarlock, Is this a new thing?
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: i meant ubuntu x86 or x86_64?
<computer_> scriptwarlock, I was about to upgrade to the 12.04 beta though
<WhereIsMySpoon> x86
<WhereIsMySpoon> why gagan662
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: me x86_64..
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> i tried linux 64bit
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: i think this causing problem
<WhereIsMySpoon> its still not all that stable iirc
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: now m gonna downgrade to 11.04 x86 :(
<pvh_sa> anyone here using ubuntu with a dell blade server (i've got a M710HD in a PowerEdge m1000e  rack enclosure). I've got it installed, trying to understand the networking
<lucs> sacarlson: Aha. 'sudo -E visudo' did it (and exporting VISUAL=vim in root's .bashrc did nothing).
<lucs> WhereIsMySpoon: ^^
<gagan662> WhereIsMySpoon: actually Xubuntu( the lighter ubuntu)
<lucs> sacarlson, WhereIsMySpoon: Thanks!
<raven> 11.10 boot - "waiting for network configuration" takes 3 minutes idle - how to solve that?
<scriptwarlock> computer_, not new
<jrib> lucs: why not just change what /usr/bin/editor points to using the alternatives system?
<dansku_> I made  distroupdate, now my ubuntu dont boot anymore, how can i try a fix without reinstalling?
<computer_> scriptwarlock, cool, wonder why I haven't found anything googling then
<raven> 11.10 boot - "waiting for network configuration" takes 3 minutes idle - how to solve that?
<konza> Hi all, Is there anyone using intellij idea 11?
<qassoom> Hello guys. Anyone with experience with Gammu-SMSd
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Even restarting the network doesn't seem to do anything
<sacarlson> dansku_: normaly update still keeps the older kernel as a backup you should be able to boot that in grub if that's where it gets stuck
<gagan662> raven: wubi or external boot??
<scriptwarlock> computer_, but rebooting works fine?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Yep
<raven> gagan662 real ubuntu
<elcot_> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<lucs> jrib: Hmm... That feels a bit too globalish for my taste, but thanks for pointing it out.
<elcot_> !tftp
<scriptwarlock> computer_, i suggest you start reporting the behaviour to launchpad
<qassoom> Anyone with experience in Gammu guys???
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Cool, is there already a bug report going?
<scriptwarlock> computer_, not sure you'll be the first one if you fire up the apport-bug
<ryannathans> I need a aacraid kernel built for 64bit and IOMUU enabled. What should I do?
<elcot_> !nbd
<ePax> im using ubuntu remote desktop to control another ubuntu... on bouth is swedish keboard layout... but when using remote desktop viewer im getting us keyboard... how can i correct that
<ryannathans> ?
<raven> 11.10 boot - "waiting for network configuration" takes 3 minutes idle - how to solve that?
<ryannathans> raven: skip it and configure it manually
<ryannathans> someone wrong with network connection ro there's no dhcp or something
<gagan662> To whom i was actually talking. i forgot his name Lolz...
<raven> ryannathans it is not necessary because all works fine after booting up
<raven> ryannathans any way to "disable" that?
<ryannathans> not sure, I have never looked into it, set network settings manually and it wont bother you again
<gagan662> raven: man dont need to disable it..
<gagan662> raven: if you skip it will be fine
<Fyodorovna> So is HUD available in 11.10?
<Fyodorovna> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<crizzy> major new approach.. been in os x since 10.4 :)
<scriptwarlock> computer_, you there?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Yep, what's up?
<tziOm> What is the config file for xft?
<tziOm> I need it to listen to tcp, not only socket.
<scriptwarlock> computer_, can you locate /etc/pm/sleep.d
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sure, one moment
<Guest25456> how can i found my server is correctly dns server binding :?
<arda> hi
<arda> i have some problem about ubuntu any bady can help me
<jcolbert__> that is a strange question Guest25456
<Rabenklaue> hi, I've a problem with installing wine on precise: http://codepad.org/AfLP3k0L Does anyone have any hint how to solve the dependency issue?
<jcolbert__> arda wats the issue?
<arda> <jcolbert__> thank for look to me
<arda> i want to move my home directory
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Yep I am currently in sleep.d
<Guest25456> how can i found my server is correctly binding :?
<Rabenklaue> I've read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936014&highlight=wine+precise that it "should" work now on precise, but for me it still has the dependency mismatch thing.
<lucs> computer_: When I count to three, you will open your eyes...
<scriptwarlock> computer_, what was inside
<jcolbert__> hold on a sec arda
<Myrtti> !ubuntu+1 | Rabenklaue
<ubottu> Rabenklaue: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<arda> ok
<Rabenklaue> ubottu: Oh sorry for that, thanks anyway
<ubottu> Rabenklaue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<computer_> lucs: Okay, I guess
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Three files the color of scripts
<lucs> computer_: Better listen to scriptwarlock, not me ;)
<scriptwarlock> computer_, you have suspend thing?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: I guess we are wanting to look at the "novatel_3g_suspend" file
<mi3> scriptwarlock, it uses only 30% bandwidth?
<Ztane> strangest crash ever,
<AdvoWork> ive just done: sudo groupadd developers  how can I add the users Test and Test1 to that group?
<mi3> I closed that scriptwarlock
<scriptwarlock> mi3, yes try it dont know where to pull that app but its available on ubuntu 12.04
<trevor69420> strange i was banned on some channel but i dunno which one
<mi3> scriptwarlock I use ubuntu 11.04 will it work?
<trevor69420> arda: it's jcolbert sorry to change my nick
<Ztane> unity became unresponsive, but console login worked. Metacity and gnome-settings-daemon used 100 % cpu each, but each one had mapped 543 GIGABYTES of virtual memory?!?! wtf??!
<arda> ok
<trevor69420> u said you want to move your home directory right?
<arda> yes
<scriptwarlock> mi3, find the ppa
<mi3> ok
<arcnewuss> I only get basic font and I have no icon in application such as firefox and thunar.
<mi3> uses 30%bandwidth? that sounds gr8!! scriptwarlock
<trevor69420> arda i believe you can do a sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m
<arda> Ä° try this
<trevor69420> i've never done it arda but supposedly that command will copy all your files from your current one
<regetomek> Hello, guys
<trevor69420> guy? where?
<trevor69420> guys*
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Yes there is a file named "novaltel_3g_suspend"
<arda> i will back you
<scriptwarlock> computer_, was making some script just a workaround
<arda> so thanks
<trevor69420> let me know if it works arda
<regetomek> :)
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Cool thanks, I am just looking at the suspend script
<regetomek> libnotify have one type of notification or few types??
<computer_> scriptwarlock: If there is something I can type manually I don't mind
<arcnewuss> my window manager handles fonts improperly
<raven> 11.10 boot - "waiting for network configuration" takes 3 minutes idle - how to solve that?
<regetomek> disable network in /etc/network/interfaces
<regetomek> so what with this notify-send
<pedrocr> how do I disable or set a very low timeout on ssh/gpg key passphrase storage?
<pedrocr> they seem to be stored per session which is insecure for a machine that's actually a VM and gets suspended to disk instead of logged off
<arcnewuss> do i need to check xorg to have fonts working properly
<arcnewuss> What files does ubuntu refer to in a vanilla install when starting X
<pedrocr> seahorse used to have that setting but not anymore
<Zaitzev> how do I enable java in google chrome? I've installed openjdk-7-jre
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Oh I get it now
<scriptwarlock> computer_, wat is it
<AdvoWork> i've got a folder than was root:root called testing.  I made a new group called Developers and then i've added 2 users to that group. I've then done sudo chgrp developers testing and testing/*  so now all files show root:testing but my 2 users still can't upload files. Any ideas please?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: I was just looking at the suspend script that is in that folder and it has nothing to do with my situation
<computer_> scriptwarlock: I don't mind restarting things manually after suspend to get the wired network to work I just need to know what to restart
<scriptwarlock> computer_, of course but making a script that can restart your network hardware is what i mean
<trevor69420> advowork sorry? is this FTP?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sure I just wonder why the things I have tried have not worked
<AdvoWork> trevor69420, yeah, ive logged in as one of my users fine, try and upload/overwrite the file and says permission denied
<scriptwarlock> computer_, maybe sometimes hardware are not good in handling the hibernate
<trevor69420> advowork they need to have write permissions on the folder
<trevor69420> not just FTP permissions
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Yes I figured this must be the case
<scriptwarlock> computer_, can you sudo lsmod
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sure, one moment
<regetomek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110837/how-to-hide-error-messages-automaticly-in-libnotify-in-gnome-shell
<AdvoWork> trevor69420, what do I need to change then?
<AdvoWork> that testing dir is actually 777
<mariya> hi
<computer_> scriptwarlock: What do you want from it
<scriptwarlock> computer_, pastebin the result
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sure one moment.
<AdvoWork> trevor69420, the exact error is: open for write: permission denied
<trevor69420> advowork you using Ubuntu Server or desktop?
<trevor69420> you can set the permissions through te GUI if you want
<Mech0z> is this the correct command for raid6 with 5 drives (2 for parity) mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=6 -n 5 drive1.... drive5
<AdvoWork> no gui access unfortunately :S
<trevor69420> ok i'll walk u through via CLI
<AdvoWork> ok thanks
<trevor69420> u know the path of the folder i assume?
<trevor69420> sudo chgrp -R <group>/path/here
<trevor69420> replace <group> with the name of the group you want to have write access
<trevor69420> advowork then after that you should do
<trevor69420> sudo chmod -R g+w /path/here
<computer_> scriptwarlock: http://pastebin.com/1qnG27ke
<AdvoWork> trevor69420, thats done it, thanks!
<trevor69420> AdvoWork: also, this is up to you but it might make sense to make it so that all the subdirectories and files are owned by the group
<trevor69420> sudo find /path/here -type d -exec chmod 2775 {} \;
<croffe> Pangolin install goes to grub rescue for me after install due to FakeRaid setup, and I have not been able to boot it, but this worked on 11.10.  Any tips on troubleshooting? I've seen some posts on dmraid, but no go fixing it yet. I'm missing Ubuntu on my desktop already :(
<bazhang> croffe, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<trevor69420> advowork if there are files in there now they should have read/write access then also run this:  "sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod ug+rw {} \;"
<croffe> thanks
<trevor69420> errr replace /var/www with whatever path u want
<trevor69420> this will give the users write access to the existing files
<Aitor> hello, i just installed ubuntu. how can i prevent my screen from diming?
<Aitor> it dims in just a minute or so
<trevor69420> aitor laptop?
<Aitor> yes it is a small laptop (netbook)
<trevor69420> it's in the power settings aito
<trevor69420> aitor*
<scriptwarlock> computer_, can you sudo lshw -C network
<Aitor> trevor694420= yes it is a small laptop
<trevor69420> i told you aitor it's in the power settings
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sure, one moment
<Aitor> trevor69420: not in my power settings
<trevor69420> give me a sec.. starting ubuntu desktop now.. dunno if my vm is gonna have the same settings as a laptop tho
<Aitor> i can send u a screenshot
<trevor69420> aitor: dont DCC files to me
<trevor69420> !paste | Aitor
<ubottu> Aitor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aitor> ah ok
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sorry for taking so long but I am currently maxing out my CPU with OSX in Virtual Box
<trevor69420> use the imagebin link
<grendal-prime> I got this werid thing going on ...i have a script data-mover.sh we will call it..(cause that is its name)  I can run it manually...as root...does what its supposed to do...when i run it as cron it never works right
<Aitor> http://imagebin.org/202317
<computer_> scriptwarlock: DA DA; http://pastebin.com/eHCUwQjp
<dr3mro> hello , how to get uget download manager appear in sys tray in ubuntu 11.10
<Aitor> no dim screen options in power settings, where can i find those options?
<grendal-prime> it makes a vpnconnection then mounts two cifs shares moves  some data with rsync and then shuts down the mounts and the vpn connection
<_Marcus> Aitor: What language is that? Spanish?
<Aitor> _Marcus: yes
<scriptwarlock> computer_, is the lan not  waking after hibernate?
<trevor69420> hablo espanol mucho
<dr3mro> what free vpn service can be used with ubuntu ?? what ubuntu users prefer `FREE`?
<trijntje> where can I find a list of (video) hardware that works with ubuntu out of the box? I'm looking for info on Ati Radeon HD2300
<grendal-prime> dr3mro, openvpn
<trevor69420> airtor: No hay ninguna opción tenue
<_Marcus> trevor69420: nada de español
<Aitor> trevor: no, no encuentro la opcion
<_Marcus> !es | Aitor y trevor69420
<ubottu> Aitor y trevor69420: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Not sure I don't think I ever really hibernate, but it is definitely not connecting after a Suspend.
<stimpie> how can I execute a script when a file is placed at a specific location?
<scriptwarlock> computer_, yeah which one the rf or lan
<grendal-prime> inosync
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Only ever the LAN
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Wired Network
<trevor69420> mucho glacias _Marcus
<trevor69420> anyways airtor i'm not sure why your thing is missing
<grendal-prime> The inosync daemon leverages the inotify service available in recent linux kernels to monitor and synchronize changes within directories to remote nodes
<Aitor> i dont have a option to not dim the screen, how can i cancel de diming?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: I have never had any issues with the Wireless
<trevor69420> i cant tell cuz i dont have  a laptop with me that has ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> computer_, gksudo gedit /etc/pm/config.d/config
<Aitor> trevor: do you mean it should be there?
<trevor69420> but i could have sworn it was in the power management settings app
<magicJ> the dmesg output is in seconds since the system boot - how do I get the seconds when the system did boot in terms of the epoch?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Okay, one moment
<stimpie> grendal-prime, thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> is there a c++ channel on freenode?
<trevor69420> Aitor, try this in terminal....   gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim-battery false
<dr3mro> grendal-prime, ?? how to make it work with ubuntu free?
<trevor69420> Aitor, you may have to use Sudo for that
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Done, but is it meant to be empty?
<scriptwarlock> computer_, yes and paste this
<Aitor> trevor69420: i runned the command with sudo with no echoes. but screen still dimming in few seconds
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Cool so we are making a new file
<trevor69420> Aitor on battery or plugged in?
<Aitor> on battery
<trevor69420> hmmm what about when plugged in?
<scriptwarlock> computer_, SUSPEND_MODULES="r8169"
<scriptwarlock> computer_, rather SUSPEND_MODULES="$SUSPEND_MODULES r8169"
<Pici> WhereIsMySpoon: ##c++
<scriptwarlock> computer_, r8169 is your driver
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Cool so I now have "SUSPEND_MODULES="$SUSPEND_MODULES r8169"
<Aitor> oh, i cant find my charger
<scriptwarlock> computer_, yes close and reboot and test
<Aitor> nevertheless, i think i installed both english<spanish, i may try to log in english to see i the option is in the power settings
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Sure I figured that, that was my driver
<ph8> hi all, I want to do something crazy, like start joining my linux servers and/or desktops to our windows domain - what's the best way to do that these days? I found articles on centrify but i can't find the package in Precise?
<scriptwarlock> computer_, save, close, reboot and test it
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Will do but can't restart right now
<waxstone> Is there a partition editor in 11.10? ike administration>Partition Editor before?
<computer_> scriptwarlock: Will do so as soon a updates and some downloads have finished
<scriptwarlock> computer_, ah ok
<RedViper> Hi I am going to reinstall my computer an I want to know how I can save my firefox bookmarks
<RedViper> ?
<pros977> RedViper: In your home directory there is a .firefox directory. Back that up for sure.
<h00k> RedViper: you can also save them with Ubuntu One
<h00k> RedViper: you can use that to sync your bookmarks
<Etherael> So oneiric has been utterly screwed for the past month or so and I got sick of it and decided to try pangolin, after the install it looks like the ubuntu installer silently overwrote the bootblock of my secondary hard disk that contained a truecrypt lock. Wow... that's really amazingly incompetent.
<raven> how to disable graphical autologin?
<bazhang> Etherael, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<Andi_M> hey folks, i installed 10.04 yesterday on a new machine and had an issue with the driver not being detected.  I downloaded the driver, did a depmod -a and modprobe e1000 and it detected the network and started working.  I just did an update this morning, it asked to reboot the machine and now I can't get my network interface back up no matter what.  There are now 2 showing in dmesg and only lo in ifconfig -a.  Any suggestions :D ?
<battlehands> Is there a defult client in Windows that allows for SSH?  I don't want to have to isntall a cleint like putty.
<ziglir> cool / beans
<antihc3> battlehands, no
<RedViper> OK thanks :D
<battlehands> antihc3: That's totally unacceptable.  What if I'm working on a school machine and I want to access a file from my desktop?  I don't have administrator priviledges on my school computers and cannot install software like PuTTY.
<scriptwarlock> raven, you want autologin? no passwrd?
<raven> scriptwarlock i want xfce not to autologin any more
<ph8> battlehands, it's hardly the place to complain, complain to Microsoft!
<battlehands> ph8: Like those guys will listen!
<battlehands> :)
<bazhang> battlehands, how is this ontopic here
<antihc3> battlehands, thats microsoft for you
<battlehands> bazhang: My next question was going to be about SSH in Ubuntu.
<battlehands> I have a lecture to give.  See you guys later!
<Andi_M> weirdness, just rebooted for the 3rd time and it picked it up
<Mech0z> anyone know what can cause me not to be able to use Putty to control my ubuntu desktop?
<Mech0z> just getse connection refused
<_Marcus> Mech0z: It's "puTTY" for a reason. You can only control TTY through Putty.
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Try a remote desktop program instead
<pythonsnake> hi, I can't scale frequency anymore: cpufreq-info gives me a line 'frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz.' I use powersave governor. anyone got an idea?
<Mech0z> _Marcus I am using tightvnc, but just wanted to only get terminal access
<Mech0z> cumbersome to type terminal through vnc :s
<pythonsnake> also, my cpu is an i5 450m
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Oh. So you want to just control terminal? Sorry, I misunderstood your question.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: how are you using powersave governor in linux ?
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Do you have OpenSSH installed?
<Mech0z> dont think so
<ikonia> pythonsnake: did you try this before and have to find some software to link into it properly ?
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Type "sudo apt-get install openssh"
<pythonsnake> cpufreq-set -r -g ondemand
<pythonsnake> oops
<pythonsnake> cpufreq-set -r -g powersave
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I'm sure you've done this before, I remember discussing it with you
<Mech0z> _Marcus unable to to lacate package openssh
<ikonia> pythonsnake: where did you get cpufreq-set from ?
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Hm.
<pythonsnake> from cpufreqd package
<computer_> Wow I just discovered Wine Tricks, WOW!
<ikonia> pythonsnake: from with repo ?
<pythonsnake> I also installed cpufrequtils
<pythonsnake> yes
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I'm only asking as I'm trying to remember if this is the same issue you had before
<llutz> _Marcus: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" or "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<_Marcus> Derp.
<computer_> Is there anything the Open Source can't do?
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Use "sudo apt-get install ssh", like llutz said.
<Mech0z> ah
<Mech0z> installing
<_Marcus> computer_: Be in human form.
<ikonia> pythonsnake: pastebin the output of this command "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors"
<_Marcus> mech0z: After that, are you connecting outside of the computer's local network?
<pythonsnake> conservative ondemand userspace powersave performance
<pythonsnake> There's powersave in it
<computer_> _Marcus, I don't know, I believe that Open Source humans are a better type of human
<Mech0z> yes it works now :)
<_Marcus> mech0z: Great. Remember to open a port for it(I'm guessing you already did, seeing how it works)
<_Marcus> computer_: I never heard of an open source human :P
<Mech0z> _Marcus its on local lan
<ikonia> pythonsnake: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Okay.
<Mech0z> cant access it from outside my house unless I use hamachi anyway
<pythonsnake> I found this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_CPU_frequency_scaling but my frequncy is highest not lowest...
<_Marcus> Mech0z: So it should work now.
<Mech0z> sitting behind a firewall I cant I access
<Guest7089> hello
<_Marcus> Hello, Guest7089
<pythonsnake> ondemand
<pythonsnake> wait...
<ikonia> pythonsnake: ok, so it's currently set to ondemand.....
<Mech0z> btw anyone that can tell me how to give SabNZBdPlus write access so it can write to /root/data/downloadfolder
<pythonsnake> forgot i rebooted
<Mech0z> not sure how to give an application write access
<jack> easy, just start is as root
<pythonsnake> one sec
<_Marcus> Mech0z: Start it as root.
<computer_> _Marcus, A human who has an open an inquisitive mind and in completely open and sharing about the knowledge wisdom and understanding she or he has
<Mech0z> ah so if I sudo SABNZBDPLUS when I ope nit, it should work?`
<ikonia> Mech0z: why are you trying to get a non-privileged user to write to root's home directory ?
<_Marcus> computer_: Good point.
<pythonsnake> here
<Mech0z> ikonia its a download app and I need it to write to my raid5 which is on root
<suj> anybody can send me a ftp link to download ubuntu for my laptop?
<ikonia> Mech0z: why have you put it on /root for non-root users to use ?
<suj> i cudnt download it from the net
<pythonsnake> Every 2.0s: grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo -  cpu MHz         : 2400.000
<ikonia> pythonsnake: didn't ask for that
<Mech0z> ikonia I am just follwing guides to setup my raid
<pythonsnake> powersave
<ikonia> pythonsnake: asked for the commands I asked for
<_Marcus> Does Qt come with Ubuntu by default?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: ok - so it's in powersave mode now
<rbnielsen> I'm starting to give up on my googling.. Could someone please direct me to a thread (or two) about "i've-b0rked-my-ubuntu-and-I-want-to-reinstall-without-touching-the-separate-partition-my-/home-is-on", please?
<rbnielsen> Thanks in advance. :)
<ikonia> Mech0z: ok, that guide doesn't seem a good one to follow if it tells you to mount it on /root
<pythonsnake> I pasted grep thing to justify :)
<Mech0z> ikonia can I change that afterwords?
<haylo> rbnielsen, copy that /home to a disc or usb
<ikonia> Mech0z: depends what you are doing how much effort it takes
<lizzin> what should i look into if i want to find a directory on my system
<lizzin> i know the name but have no idea where it is
<Mech0z> ikonia used this guide http://dtbaker.com.au/random-bits/ubuntu---howto-easily-setup-raid-5-with-lvm.html
<Mech0z> almost
<Mech0z> used ext4 instead though
<trevor69420> lizzin u could just click on the search option
<suj> can i get a ftp link to download ubuntu???
<trevor69420> FTP?? suj u can get it on the website
<ikonia> Mech0z: I strongly advise you not to use that guide
<raven> how to disable xfce autologin?
<Mech0z> well thats too late :S
<lizzin> trevor69420: how is it done from the terminal though? i am trying to do this remotely
<xangua> suj: you can download ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Mech0z: also no-where in that guide does it say "mount /root"
<ikonia> Mech0z: it says use "/data"
<Mech0z> thats what I wrote
<Mech0z> someone just said that "filesystem" == root
<Mech0z> and thats where I find the folders
<rbnielsen> haylo, I was sort of hoping to avoid that. :) I don't really have access to 80gb. :/
<ikonia> Mech0z: where is your raid disk mounted ?
<trevor69420> lizzin, you can use the "locate" command
<Mech0z> as /data and /data2
<ikonia> Mech0z: did you use resier fs as that guide suggested ?
<pythonsnake> changing frequency manually doesn't work either
<Mech0z> nope mkfs.ext4
<ikonia> Mech0z: ok, your in good shape then
<Mech0z> so its all good?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: how are you changing it
<trevor69420> lizzin, i assume u havent used the locate command before?
<ikonia> Mech0z: much better than I first thought, yes
<lizzin> trevor69420: ill try that
<lizzin> thanks
<Mech0z> ikonia well when I try to get my download folder to be /data/downloadfolder it complains that it cant write to that location
<Mech0z> should I still just launch it with sudo?
<Mech0z> or ist that bad
<ikonia> Mech0z: what is the name of the user you are running the applications as ?
<Mech0z> mads
<pythonsnake> ikonia: sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 2.00Ghzsudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 2.00Ghz
<pythonsnake> ikonia: sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 2.00Ghz*
<ikonia> pythonsnake: use the names as suggested earlier
<lizzin> trevor69420: will locate also index external drives?
<ikonia> Mech0z: sudo chown -R mads:users /data
<Mech0z> sudo chown +R mads:users /data
<pythonsnake> what names?
<Mech0z> ok
<ikonia> Mech0z: no
<Mech0z> not +
<ikonia> Mech0z: chown -R mads:users /data
<ikonia> pythonsnake: powersave/ondemand/etc
<computer__> Wow thanks heaps scriptwarlock it worked like a charm!
<trevor69420> lizzin should
<pythonsnake> ah the governors
<trevor69420> but u may need to update the db before hand since u've never used locate before
<trevor69420> lizzin, type at he command line "sudo upatedb"
<trevor69420> it may take a sec
<computer__> scriptwarlock: If you don't mind and have the time I would love an explanation of what this issue is and why the fix worked
<raven> scriptwarlock i want xfce not to autologin any more
<scriptwarlock> computer__, try it a couple of times
<computer__> scriptwarlock, will do
<pythonsnake> issue is still same with all the governors
<ikonia> pythonsnake: are the governers changing on the sys file system as I showed you to cat earlier ?
<Chi25TngBot> #gim
<pythonsnake> yes
<scriptwarlock> computer__, my guess is a hardware issue not ubuntu
<ikonia> pythonsnake: ok so it is changing the interface
<raven> how to disable xfce autologin?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what version of ubuntu are you running this power scaling on
<Mech0z> ikonia when I launch zabnzb through putty it "locks" that putty session, cant you launch an app so it just runs in another thread?
<computer__> scriptwarlock, Cool so how did your most awesome fix get around that?
<pythonsnake> latest - 11.10
<pythonsnake> 3.0.0-16-generic
<pythonsnake> maybe this is relevant: "current CPU frequency is 2.40 GHz (asserted by call to hardware)"
<ikonia> pythonsnake: I'm querying what you are using as you are also asking exaclty the same questions in #archlinux suggesting you are running arch
<Molfar> i'm trying to install (at ubuntu) selenium-webdriver gem and get `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
<pythonsnake> ikonia: ubuntu
<haylo> aw man if those arch guys knew that
<ikonia> pythonsnake: are you sure ? as you suggest you are using arch in #archlinux
<pythonsnake> 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan...
<ikonia> pythonsnake: give you a chance to be %100 clear/honest before we continue
<roberts> good day, I know there's an easy way to multiboot if you have windows installed. But is it possible to install win if I have Ubuntu on one drive and another one is unallocated?
<ikonia> !dualboot | roberts
<ubottu> roberts: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<prismcube> I have a question about fork and copy on write
<lucs> prismcube: I'm not a regular in this channel, but usually, asking the question will get you better results :)
<monser> hello
<prismcube> I didnt know if this was the proper channel to even ask it
<monser> how can i get libnl2 package
<monser> there is only libnl1 in the repo
<lucs> prismcube: I suppose that if you ask politely, if it's off-topic, you will get redirected somewhere else.
<prismcube> I am taking an operating systems course and one of our assignments is to implement a version of fork system call that does not keep copy on write, but instead just copies all the page info immediatly.  We have been told that this is possible without modifying do_fork or copy_process and instead just calling do_fork with certain flags set.  I do not see how this is possible, so I just want to know if this is indeed possible to implement
<prashs> if i need to preserve tabbing in while i am typing programs in Gedit, what should i do?
<G__81> I want to remove Ubuntu2D. Whats the package name so that i can remove Ubuntu2D
<ikonia> prismcube: try the ##programming channel
<scriptwarlock> prismcube, "assignments"
<prismcube> ok thank you, I am not looking for the answer, merely to verify that it is possible
<shaneo> hey guys whats a command i can run to list all installed programs minus file extensions
<ikonia> shaneo: dpkg -l will list your packages
<shaneo> thanks
<Ho^Oh> shaneo: The list will be huge! :D
<shaneo> lol yes it is
<shaneo> is there anyway to print the list to a file
<wylde> dpkg -l >> ~/dpkg.txt
<shaneo> :) thought so thank you
<Ho^Oh> shaneo: Could try this dpkg -l > /home/yourname/filename.txt
<pythonsnake> should i repeat?
<Ho^Oh> pythonsnake: Go ahead!
<Ho^Oh> It's a trend!
<pythonsnake> I can't scale frequency anymore: cpufreq-info gives me a line 'frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz.' I use powersave governor. anyone got an idea?
<ikonia> looks like it's not supporting scaling on your hardware
<Eragonio> How could i add more Virtual network Interfaces to a ubuntu server?
<pythonsnake> scaling worked with windows
<Eragonio> Nobody?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you're not using windows though
<pythonsnake> :( is there another way to cool down a laptop (beside cleaning and cooling pad)
<crizzy> buy a proper laptop :)
<pythonsnake> how can i cool down a laptop with another one >>
<_Marcus> pythonsnake: He meant buy a new laptop.
<imMute> how the deuce do I tell ubuntu to not automount devices when I insert SD cards?
<trevor69420> Eragonio it's just like a regular interface but instead of ETH0 the virtual would be ETH0:1
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's worth doing a bit of research to see if powerscaling is actually supported on that laptop under linux
<trevor69420> assuming you want to assign the Virtual interfavce to what ETH0 is of course
<kalle1> IM A HACKER WATCH OUT!
<ikonia> kalle1: please don't be silly
<Silverlion> kalle
<_Marcus> hax0r_l33t: Do you even know what that means?
<weiyang> hi,  how could i load the tun module?
<ikonia> _Marcus: please don't feed sillyness
<hax0r_l33t> IM A REAL HACKER I CAN HACK U EASY, I USE WINDOWS, op caps lock sry
<weiyang> i use lsmod | grep tun but see nothing
<satyanash> That was quick..
<Ho^Oh> As soon as they say windows, you can not take em seriously. :P
<_Marcus> Lol
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: please don't feed sillyness
<trevor69420> i was scared for a sec when he said he was a hacker
<scriptwarlock> hax0r_l33t, u alright?
<trevor69420> then i saw he used windows
<trevor69420> and wasnt scared anymore
<Ho^Oh> Lol.
<spacedust> hi
<tesgd> agreed, anyone who says they're a hacker, isn't a hacker, because they're butchering the damn term anyways
<spacedust> what is Install Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud ?
<spacedust> i mean what is enterprise cloud ? can i build my own cloud with that ?
<spacedust> do i need license for that ?
<shaneo> ok guys i think i was asking the wrong question i want to create a script that will install all my packages in case of system failure (which is happeneing alot laltely) the dpkg -l is nice as it names all the installed packages the only problem is weeding through to find simply the package names is there an easier method to what im trying to accomplish
<bazhang> spacedust, uec you mean?
<Andrid> hello, where i can find help for easypeasy..?
<suj> ikonia
<tesgd> shaneo: How many applications do you have installed?
<bazhang> Andrid, try alis
<tesgd> I just finished making a list with PPAs and packages, took 15 minutes
<bazhang> !alis | Andrid
<ubottu> Andrid: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<shaneo> tesgd, idk alot
<spacedust> bazhang: yes uec
<suj> can someone help me with ubuntu setup
<suj> ?
<_Marcus> !UEC | spacedust
<_Marcus> Whatever >.<
<_Marcus> spacedust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<bazhang> suj, whats the specific question. please be clear
<trevor69420> sheesh,,,
<yader> Does anybody have printed in this way [text] > [path] without usblp? I need to disable usblp module for keep working cups
<bazhang> trevor69420, lets move on
<tesgd> shaneo: Remember that most packages are installed by default, you only need to install the programs you've manually installed, and remove the ones that come by default which you have removed
<tesgd> I doubt you've installed more than 15 programs, if you don't know the names of them, they're not important enough to save
<spacedust> _Marcus: oh its eucalyptus ...
<spacedust> isnt OpenStack better now ?
<shaneo> tesgd, so how can i pull a list of packages manually installed ? or would it be easier to create a system image depending on my install
<crizzy> anyone happen to know what's the package name for that 'documents' tool in gnome3?
<crizzy> i just can't find it from software centre -.-
<spacedust> Note: Starting with 11.10 (oneiric), Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud is replaced by Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure, which is based on OpenStack.
<spacedust> lol i need to learn to read :) haha
<bazhang> crizzy, the viewer?
<spacedust> so i probably dont want to use UEC right _Marcus  ?
<arcnewuss> i can't get the proper font working in thunar and firefox in 11.10 32b
<crizzy> bazhang: yeh, the one that can browse google docs n stuff
<suj> @bazhang:having problems downloading the whole file
<bazhang> crizzy, evince ? is that what you are thinking of
<_Marcus> spacedust: I don't know. I have no idea what you are going to use it for so, I can't say.
<bazhang> suj, which file
<crizzy> bazhang: umm no...
<suj> ubuntu
<suj> os
<bazhang> crizzy, better description then please
<bazhang> suj, get the torrent
<bazhang> !torrents | suj
<ubottu> suj: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<arcnewuss> when printing the fonts print with random spaces between them but the driver is fine it seems like a font problem
<bazhang> suj, either that or ubuntu.com
<crizzy> bazhang: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/gnome-32-released-see-whats-new.html that 'gnome documents' thing
<Andrid> easypeasy is almoust Ubuntu so I will ask it here... Can I install it without swap..? What is difference?
<ikonia> Andrid: it's not ubuntu though - so please don't ask for support here
<suj> i dont have the torent software in my laptop as of now
<shaneo> also ubuntu keeps locking up on me all applications are still running but i cant click or type anything anywhere anybody know what might cause this
<suj> i can still download?
<bazhang> suj, so install it
<shaneo> its a fresh install so i dont see why it should be having so many issues
<bazhang> suj if you are on windows then get utorrent
<Andrid> ok can I install Ubuntu without swap?
<bazhang> Andrid, yes, but better to not
<arcnewuss> how do you get fonts to display properly in firefox
<suj> hmmm
<suj> yhes im using wndows 7
<celthunder> Andrid: yes
<shaneo> Andrid, i wouldnt rule of thumb is swap should be double your ram
<Andrid> I have 4gb ram so why not?
<bazhang> suj, so ask in ##windows about torrent clients for windows 7
<ikonia> Andrid: please - use the easypeasy support resources
<ikonia> Andrid: we are not here to pickup easypeasy support
<celthunder> Andrid: i dont have any swap.  the only downside is no suspend.  also make sure you dont use all your ram
<tesgd> If you never use all your ram, you don't need swap
<tesgd> swap is slow as shit anyways
<ikonia> Andrid: https://getsatisfaction.com/easypeasy
<compdoc> swap is a good thing to have in any case
<ikonia> Andrid: fyi ^
<shaneo> compdoc, agreed
<shaneo> i have 16.4GB swap
<Andrid> ikonia i have been there before... they are old..
<celthunder> tesgd: thats why i didnt bother having any lol ill deal with the crash
<compdoc> thats a bit much, but at least have some swap
<scriptwarlock> Andrid, dont forget the  swapfaq
<superuser_ir> if u binding server,is it caching?
<bazhang> Andrid, nonetheless this is not easypeasy support
<tesgd> I have 12GB of ram, so I doubt I'll ever use it all ^^
<shaneo> so random ubuntu freezes causing no typing or mouse usage any ideas?
<arcnewuss> i have only basic font and no icon in nautilus
<celthunder> shaneo: anything in the logs
<tesgd> and jeez, 16.4gb of swap, that's pointless
<Ho^Oh> compdoc: What is a good reason to really have swap?    Other than for sleepmode/suspend mode?
<shaneo> celthunder, i wouldnt even know which one to check
<Ho^Oh> tesgd: Not exactly depending on what you do with your machine.
<tesgd> you never want to hit swap, so the fact that you're using that much is wrong. You need more ram.
<shaneo> tesgd, well i use alot of ram so its nice to have flowover
<celthunder> tesgd: they are probably recursively compiling that eats ram.  my servers have swap just in case though
<tesgd> it's not nice though, because as soon as you're using the swap, everything that's using it runs like shit
<_Marcus> I have 78MB of RAM free. Is that bad?
<_Marcus> I have a total of 804MB.
<bazhang> tesgd, no cursing here
<compdoc> Ho^Oh, I think some swap is a good thing. It rarely gets used, and thats how it should be. But if the system needs the space for a bit, the swap should be there
<celthunder> _Marcus: with or without buffering
<tesgd> which swear word?
<_Marcus> celthunder: I dont know.
<bazhang> tesgd, just dont please
<frem> I'm trying to make an automatic provisioning file for a VM. I've got `DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive` set. But grub ignores that and pops up a dialog which requires interaction.
<tesgd> :|
<celthunder> _Marcus: look at the second line of free -m thats your real free ram
<_Marcus> celthunder: So 590MB?
<arcnewuss> i dont have any icons in nautilus
<Ho^Oh> tesgd: What if you do not have a lot of ram on your machine?
<celthunder> _Marcus: sounds more right.
<pythonsnake> anyone know how to get cpupowerutils?
<MonkeyDust> !info cpupowerutils
<ubottu> Package cpupowerutils does not exist in oneiric
<biosystemaltered> hi!!!
<biosystemaltered> i need help
<tu-no> Hi, I'm having issues with the i915 drivers, whenever I try to initiate anything with OpenGL the application quits with "intel_do_flush_locked failed: Invalid argument"
<arcnewuss> when you login a window manager what file tells the window manager what font and icons to use
<tu-no> Where do I start looking to figure out this problem?
<tesgd> Ho^Oh: Then you should use a lightweight distro, and stop doing things that are RAM-intensive on a computer that can't handle it
<_Marcus> biosystemaltered: With what?
<superuser_ir> after binding server i  must rename the named.conf.local to named.conf ?
<celthunder> superuser_ir: no?
<biosystemaltered> install hacker evolution duality
<tesgd> Ho^Oh: Of course swap is a possible scenario, but it's the worst-case scenario in all situations
<superuser_ir> celthunder : when rename it?
<trevor69420> my swap is 2TB
<trevor69420> lol
<Dmole> lol fail
<tesgd> 0_o
<biosystemaltered> I downloaded the official site...
<celthunder> superuser_ir: you shouldnt have to
<biosystemaltered> but don't install...
<celthunder> trevor69420: rofl start using all of it i want to watch
<Dmole> I don't use swap I use /dev/shm/
<tesgd> celthunder, trevor69420: I would pay to watch that
<celthunder> Ho^Oh: for low ram you can try compcache it compresses everything in ram  uses a bit more cpu though
<trevor69420> how much would you pay to watch that?
<ikonia> trevor69420: please stop with the silly stuff
<Dmole> if you pay after seeing it you would never have to pay because you would be long dead before it would be over
<ikonia> trevor69420: I've asked you before, support discussion, no joking with issues/problems
<tesgd> many thousands of dust particles
<superuser_ir> celthunder : is bindin dns chashing time out?
<ikonia> guys - please, stop with the joking around.
<pythonsnake> grr
<tesgd> you're right, the chat is terribly busy, must be confusing =s
<kaitlyn_> Hello, I am trying to update my coputer and everything worked fine except google chrome. It gave me this error:
<celthunder> pythonsnake: can you find the source an rpm or deb  file somewhere
<ikonia> tesgd: thank you
<kaitlyn_> hold on
<celthunder> kaitlyn_: chrome or chromium
<superuser_ir> if u binding dns server , how much time to caching it?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: have you checked if power scaling is supported with your device in  Linux ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: it's pointless looking at other tools/fixing something that just doesn't work
<celthunder> superuser_ir: what 48 hours max for other servers to update
<kaitlyn_> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_17.0.963.65-r124586_i386.deb
<kaitlyn_>   404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.227.98 80]
<ikonia> superuser_ir: you set the cache time out in the config
<ikonia> superuser_ir: I believe the default is 3 hours but I'd need to check
<kaitlyn_> chrome
<tesgd> url is incorrect :x
<superuser_ir> please give me config address
<ikonia> superuser_ir: pardon ?
<tesgd> if you want to install chromium instead, and don't mind losing any plugins you currently have any installed
<tesgd> kaitlyn: sudo apt-get remove chrome-browser | sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable | sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<gaussblurinc> hello! can i install 'Remember the Milk' under lxde or something similar?
<theadmin> tesgd: You want &&, not | (| is a pipe)
<tesgd> good to know, thanks
<superuser_ir> ikonia: please give me config address?
<pythonsnake> celthunder: yes
<tesgd> need to change my scripts now :(
<celthunder> kaitlyn_: file must have been renamed
<celthunder> pythonsnake: so what happens when you install it
<kaitlyn_> I would like to keep chrome, could it be becuase I had chrome open when i tryed to update it?
<theadmin> tesgd: In your situation, this may work, but in most cases this will fail lol
<ikonia> superuser_ir: I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean by config address
<tesgd> theadmin: Awesome, changing the scripts just in case, thanks again for the heads-up ^^
<drklunk> hello
<pythonsnake> ikonia: i found this https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19702
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 19702 in Power-Processor "i5-450M CPU gets stuck in low/lowest state" [High,Resolved: documented]
<tesgd> kaitlyn_: No, that URL it's trying to get the ?update? from is non-existant
<ikonia> pythonsnake: is that your hardware model ?
<theadmin> tesgd: You can probably change your scripts easily by replacing every | with && like this in the whole file: sed 's/\|/\&\&/' your_file.sh
<kaitlyn_> ohhhh, ok
<pythonsnake> cpu yes
<superuser_ir> ikonia: please give me config address?
<pythonsnake> celthunder: install with rpm?
<drklunk> i need some help, im having an issue with activating my graphics card
<celthunder> pythonsnake: there is an app that lets you install rpms in ubuntu/debian yes
<tesgd> thanks again theadmin, I need to learn regex :(
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the cpu is not the factor here, it's the chipset around it
<tu-no> Have anyone else had trouble with the i915 chipset, when I try OpenGL, I get a fail with
<lab14> hi griiffibn
<tu-no> [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer_relocate_entry] *ERROR* Relocation beyond target object bounds: obj ffff880172d36a00 target 1 delta 32769 size 32768.
<tu-no> Any ideas to where I should look, or how I go about to file a bug in Launchpad?
<pythonsnake> ah
<kaitlyn_> tesgd: so should i just wait until another update comes out from a valid url?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: do not install an rpm in Ubuntu
<ikonia> pythonsnake: first thing a.) check out if power scaling is supported with your device in linux
<celthunder> drklunk: what about it what card what modules are you using etc
<theadmin> tesgd: It's not too hard actually, though depends entirely on your mindset
<dekokgri>  there
<lab14> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<ikonia> b.) based on that either work it forward with fixing the tools or accept that it's not going to work
<celthunder> kaitlyn_: yeah
<lab14> hi
<ikonia> lab14: please don't do that
<roberto> Hi i'm going to set up my ubuntu server as a PDC now. And I notice a lot of the PDC(ldap/samba) guides are for like ubuntu 7.*'s lol.  Are those guides still good for newer versions of ubuntu? I use 10.04 by the way
<lab14> die in a hole
<ikonia> pythonsnake: what ever you do though, don't use the rpm
<celthunder> lab14: ?
<kaitlyn_> tesgd: Ok, thank you so much. :) good day!!
<tesgd> theadmin: I'm a programmer, but I've been lazy with the few regex's I've needed by finding them online, I know there's lots of resources for it, I just have to set my mind to it
<Jinxed--> How could I access a shared folder in a virtual machine running ubuntu with a samba share from my windows machine
<lab14> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<as001> Hi what was the name of program with which I can connect to remote server with ssh and edit files on remote server using text editor installed on my computer ?
<tesgd> kaitlyn_: You too!
<dekokgri> fooooooooolllllll
<compdoc> roberto, good luck with that
<dekokgri> eat yourself
<Pici> Thats enough
<celthunder> ikonia: there is a rpm installer somewhere.
<roberto> compdoc: lol why do you say that?
<ikonia> celthunder: so ?
<ikonia> celthunder: you shouldn't do it
<theadmin> tesgd: If you'll ever learn the Perl programming language, you'll come across regular expressions here and there, and will learn them eventually in no time, so :D
<drklunk> celthunder: im on my laptop and its running a ATI Mobility Radeon 4200 HD, i tried using the hardware drivers GUI to activate it but with no luck. pulled an error report and think I found the problem
<celthunder> ikonia: i dont..
<Ho^Oh> roberto: That depends if the software for "PDC" has changed in most cases. Old tutorials seems to still work well for the newer versions of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> celthunder: ok - so why are you recommending it to someone
<tesgd> theadmin: As well as 50 different ways of implementing it, I'm sure ^^
<vindav> good morning
<tesgd> morning vindav
<shivam7074> HELP PLEASE...http://imagebin.org/202331
<compdoc> roberto, I love ubuntu and linux, but setting it up as a PDC is not quite the same as using an MS product
<celthunder> ikonia: because he couldnt  find the source or a deb file.
<roberto> compdoc: Heh I know it will be a fun little project :D
<XanKriegor> is there a way to force a custom modeline with the proprietary nvidia driver? Somehow xrandr won't change to my custom modeline. Why is that?
<theadmin> tesgd: Heh yeah, TMTOWTDI
<celthunder> drklunk: so you are trying to use catalyst?
<ikonia> celthunder: so recommending an incompatible software package is a fix ?
<tu-no> is the package ubuntu-desktop needed?
<roberto> Ho^Oh: Ok well it uses openldap (slapd) and samba. I think openldap has changed a bit
<tesgd> shivam7074: Use "apt-get install minitube"
<vindav> tesgd:  I'm here in Calgary using Ubuntu 11.1, and having some good success with it, and with this Ubuntu help channel.  There's much community assistance here in which I am very amazed with.
<superuser_ir> ikonia: please give me config address?
<ikonia> superuser_ir: what config address ?
<celthunder> ikonia: nope its me not bothering to find the right package.
<pythonsnake> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_TimelineX_4820TG same chipset, almost same cpu, and works
<Ho^Oh> roberto: If you find a tutorial, you could check to see if: 1. All apt-get install commands are do-able (If packages still exists). 2. All configuration files you have to manually edit are still there (don't change anything).           You can then go about using the old tutorial.
<ikonia> superuser_ir: I have no idea what you are talking about it
<ikonia> celthunder: ok so please don't push it if you know it's a bad solution
<tesgd> vindav: Vancouver, BC here, on and off of X/K/Ubuntu ^^
<roberto> Ho^Oh: I just don't want to start a gigantic project only to find out it does not work well half way through the guide. This happened when I set up kerberos on my ubuntu. I followed 3 guides until I finally used one for debian actually and it worked lol.
<Ho^Oh> roberto: I've used a lot of old tutorials and managed to have what I want, installed and running properly.
<roberto> Ho^Oh: Ok will od , thanks
<ikonia> pythonsnake: does that say power scaling is compatible
<roberto> do*
<pythonsnake> 17:11:41           ikonia | superuser_ir: you set the cache time out in the config - i think
<superuser_ir> ikonia: u say i can config caching dns server ,where is config ?
<ikonia> superuser_ir: it's in your names.conf (or named.conf.local on ubuntu)
<superuser_ir> ikonia: u say i can config caching dns server timeout,where is config ?
<pythonsnake> ikonia: yes, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_TimelineX_4820TG#Enable_CPU_Frequency_Scaling
<vindav> tesgd:  Would you know how I would I be able to increase the number of desktop workspaces I have from 2 to say 4 in the least so that I could also move a window to any of these extra places ?
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Also, how are you finding tutorials?          I usually google search for:   11.10/11.04 ubuntu   and then (app name I want to install).
<shivam7074> HELP PLEASE...http://imagebin.org/202331
<arcnewuss> vindav: dwm or fluxbox
<ikonia> pythonsnake: so are you running the bios that wiki link suggests ?
<theadmin> shivam7074: Provide the output of: sudo apt-get install minitube | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Ho^Oh> shivam7074: Can you please copy/paste the error message here please? (It'll be easier for me to help you).
<pythonsnake> is hal running by default on ubuntu?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: is dead
<theadmin> pythonsnake: No, HAL is deprecated
<pythonsnake> it seems to need it - DAEMONS=(acpid hal)
<as001> i found nautilus has option connect to server..
<vindav> arcnewuss:  what do I do with that ? Is that a terminal command ?
<dime01> hi all
<ikonia> pythonsnake: that may be the incompatiblity then
<arcnewuss> vindav: both efficient window manager
<ikonia> pythonsnake: looks like that wiki is out of date
<pythonsnake> :(
<dime01> Could somebody help me to make run java applet on firefox ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you'll need to look at udev to see if that can provide the functionality needed
<vindav> arcnewuss:  is that downloadable from the Ubuntu Software Centre ?
<theadmin> !java | dime01
<ubottu> dime01: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pythonsnake> This page was last modified on 27 June 2011 yeah
<drklunk> im having trouble with my graphics card, is there anyone who could take a few minutes to help me?
<celthunder> drklunk: dont pm me please and no catalyst is not compiz catalyst is the propretary module by ati
<arcnewuss> vindav: fluxbox should be there
<ikonia> pythonsnake: hal's been dead for 2 years.....so someone should have done better than that
<roberto> Ho^Oh: Yeah I usually do that too. The 7.* guides just looked way more thorough.
<ikonia> roberto: you need to be aware basically of the changes with ldap, things such as multi-master,
<drklunk> celthunder: sorry, would you like to see the error log?
<celthunder> drklunk: sure
<ikonia> roberto: the actual ldap schema used for an AD domain has pretty much not changed at all in ldap 3
<smplman> if im running X11 by itself and i launch wahlcade with .xinitrc then that launches another app (emulator) how can i bring it above wahlcade? or do i need some sort of minimal window manager?
<arcnewuss> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Ho^Oh> roberto: You can then match that against the not-so-thorough tutorials then.
<shivam7074> http://pastebin.com/iP2eNXaL
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Sounds a bit vague, but at times, it really gets to that point. Link to tutorial you're using?
<smplman> arcnewuss: is that for me?
<celthunder> drklunk: use pastebin
<arcnewuss> no but talking about minimal window manager it fits the requirements
<vindav> arcnewuss:  ok, I've downloaded fluxbox, and I use Gnome instead of Unity.  Where would I find the prgm in Ubuntu now ?
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Or could also like see why no never tutorials were made (Sometimes, people find it's better to use a different software for your purpose and they make new tutorials regarding that alternative software).
<dr_willis> Lots of window managers out there.
<tim167> hi, how can I connect my laptop and my desktop locally using their wifi ? (without using internet) thanks
<roberto> Ho^Oh: ikonia:   Well i've decided to try this one I think. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1683595
<drklunk> celthunder: how do I do that?
<dr_willis> vindav,  on the login screen should be a fluxbox session
<theadmin> shivam7074: Eh, so? Just hit Ok.
<shivam7074> http://pastebin.com/iP2eNXaL
<celthunder> arcnewuss: fluxbox is not minimal by any standard
<dr_willis> tim167,  that would be an ad-hoc network i belive.
<dime01> I've already install openjdk-6-jre and icedtea6-plugin
<arcnewuss> vindav: logout and log back in fluxbox
<arcnewuss> dwm?
<celthunder> drklunk: pastebin.com
<dime01> My browsers don't display java applet anymore
<dime01> (Firefox and Chromium)
<tim167> dr_willis: ah, ok so where do I set that up ?
<pythonsnake> maybe it's just a power supply/ battery issue
<_Marcus> dime01: Install newest version of Flash.
<celthunder> dime01: do you have java installed and have yau given the applets permission to run
<tim167> dr_willis: "create new wireless network" ?
<arcnewuss> celthunder: would dwm be ok?
<droid-0854> A
<dime01> _Marcus What's the relation with Java ?
<celthunder> Acegiak: by itself yes
<dr_willis> tim167,  no idea. Not all wireless cards/drivers support the features. I  alwyas use a cheap router.
<_Marcus> dime01: Wait. Install newest JAVA. Sorry, I was thinking about something
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Woah, sounds like the tutorial might not work well,          Due to the fact that... Ubuntu 11.10 now uses  llightdm, so we're not going to have gnome2 here.  Unless you hack it in.
<dr_willis> tim167,  done it a few timew over the last few years.
<drklunk> celthunder: http://pastebin.com/jXhDLjZk why does your text show up red for me?
<dime01> celthunder "have yau given the applets permission to run" --> what do you mean ? yau ?
<shivam7074> i cant the arrow didnt detect it, means the hand doesnt comes???
<dr_willis> drklunk,  people say your name and its red?
<arcnewuss> celthunder: do you like monsterwm?
<theadmin> shivam7074: Hit Tab, then Enter.
<drklunk> that be the case dr_willis
<dr_willis> drklunk,  feature of your irc client
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Maybe you can do the similar thing with lightdm.            The tutorial asks for: mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf.nostart                      You can simply do         /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<arcnewuss> celthunder: there are so many window manager out there we need some sort of measure right
<drklunk> oh, ok, so its not any kind of whisper or PM
<dime01> _Marcus How can I install newest Java ?
<tim167> dr_willis: my purpose is just to share some files without having to use a physical medium...but I tried to set sharing options on folder on the desktop, and it complains that I have to install some Windows (!?) sharing thing...?
<dr_willis> arcnewuss,  main measure would be the features you want in a wm.
<roberto> Ho^Oh:  Well I use 10.04   Eh by the way check this out. It's a linux DC already made pretty much. It's a VM .iso you jsut boot up then configure.
<roberto> http://www.resara.org/
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Hmm, then that tutorial should work fine for you then.
<dr_willis> tim167,  if the pcs are networked you can use samba (what windows uses) ssh, ftp, or other services?ways
<_Marcus> dime01: www.java.com
<ziglir> http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2012/02/01/ramen-data-from-mouth-to-anus-m2a-smartpill/
<roberto> Ho^Oh: I'm guessing it would use samba and ldap too though but idk
<bazhang> ziglir, wrong channel
<arcnewuss> dr_willis: the more desirable features there are with a minimum of superfluous features right?
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Maybe even in 11.10, assuming ubuntu didn't changed things regarding samba.
<Ho^Oh> roberto: Give it a go.
<tim167> dr_willis: what do you mean by 'networked' ? they both have wifi card, but they are not connected to anything at the moment, that's what I want to find out, how to make a connection between them...
<Ho^Oh> The only real change I notice is:     lightdm.
<compdoc>  samba is upgraded whenever they release one - kinda independant of ubuntu
<Daulity> hi all
<dr_willis> arcnewuss,  vagueness is vague./ :)
<shivam7074> sorry to bother again i run again terminal but this appears http://pastebin.com/cR20ZhqJ
<Ho^Oh> compdoc: Sometimes, a customized version is added one or two versions behind the main website.
<Daulity> i have a question the conmandline/terminal does it support letter coloring?
<celthunder> arcnewuss: i use xmonad but light to me means by default its a wm not a full environment
<dr_willis> tim167,  you need to set up some sort of peer-peer or ad-hoc network. then  you transfer stuff however you want.
<Ho^Oh> Daulity: Yes it does.
<dr_willis> Daulity,  bash/terminals normally support the ansi color codes.
<tesgd> shivam7074: run fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<celthunder> Daulity: some do some dont
<schumbag> clean the cache
<tim167> dr_willis: ok thanks for the tip, I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc ...
<Ho^Oh> Daulity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code           <---- Look here.
<tesgd> shivam7074: might have to run as root
<tesgd> shivam7074: but that will tell you what's open, and locking that directory atm
<celthunder> dime01: the java applets usually should ask for permission to run....
<Daulity> reason i am asking is i made a irc client and want certain words te be certain colors :)
<arcnewuss> dr_willis: let x be the number of desirable features and y the number of undesirable features then a measure of desirability could be desirability=A*(x^a+y^b) where A>0, a in (0,1) and b(-1,0))
<dime01> _Marcus I try with java.com
<yader> is there another way to print instead of using usblp?
<celthunder> Daulity: of course then... irssi weechat and ls all use color....
<shivam7074> @tesgd wat to run in cottes please
<ziglir> oer got hacked
<celthunder> yader: cups?
<dime01> cellthunder ok, So how can I set this permission ?
<arcnewuss> I mean b in (-1, 0) sorry about that
<bazhang> ziglir, what?
<tesgd> shivam7074: Open your console, and enter "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<celthunder> dime01: depends on your browser
<dr_willis> cups is the printing service...   so all printing uses cups.. :)
<celthunder> dr_willis: not all.
<dr_willis> unless you are doing direct data dumping to the ports.
 * dr_willis used to have serial printers years ago.
<pythonsnake> maybe it's time to change distro again
<Ho^Oh> Daulity: Run this into your terminal window: echo -e '\E[37;44m'"\033[1mContact List\033[0m"
<tesgd> shivam7074: Once you run this, it should give you the name of an application which is locking that directory: It will be on the bottom, at the far-right
<celthunder> pythonsnake: its always tiime for that
<tesgd> shivam7074: Tell me what that is please
<Daulity> i wanted to know what it was called so i could write some code for coloring :)
<Ho^Oh> Daulity: Then have a look at this page: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/colorizing.html  -- "Colorizing Scripts"
<tesgd> shivam7074: Will be right under "COMMAND"
<Ho^Oh> A few examples.
<dr_willis> Daulity,  ansi color codes, and the ncurses library/features is handy.
<arcnewuss> dr_willis: how do you tell the window manager which font to use?
<celthunder> dr_willis: serial printers were nice they just took data and spit it back....
<dr_willis> arcnewuss,  which window manager?
<DrDamnit> Ubuntu 10.10 server keeps ignoring that I have a static IP configured. After a certain (unknown) period of time, it tries to get an IP from DHCP, and takes itself offline because it is no longer at the right IP address. How to fix?
<celthunder> arcnewuss: dependso on the wm
<dime01> cellthunder Ok. First I try to update Java like say _Marcus and I will see permissions just after that
<yaderv> celthunder, the pinter doesn't have a cups support
<dr_willis> celthunder,  i used to have a fancy 'dot matrix' typewriter that also worked as a printer. :)
<shivam7074> PID ACCESS COMMAND
<arcnewuss> celthunder: dr_willis: say dwm
<tesgd> shivam7074: Perfect, what does it say right under "COMMAND" ?
<celthunder> DrDamnit: kill your network manager etc
<dime01> celthunder Ok. First I try to update Java like say _Marcus and I will see permissions just after that
<dr_willis> arcnewuss,  check the dwm docs and most likely its in the dwm configs.
<shivam7074> sorry "2848 F.... dpkg"
<Daulity> ncurses, also python?
<tesgd> shivam7074: okay, does it ask you to kill the process? (y/n)
<Ho^Oh> Daulity: More like a terminal text minipulating tool IIRC.
<shivam7074> y
<Daulity> cool
<celthunder> dr_willis: dwm is c and you configure it via the code unless i am mistaken and thinxing of somethinf else
<Ho^Oh> But someone might've ported something to do with ncurses into python.
<Ho^Oh> Daulity: Did you see my example?
<Daulity> yes
<tesgd> shivam7074: last question before we end it, what are you trying to install/remove/update?
<Ho^Oh> You can play around with that.
<arcnewuss> celthunder: yes you configure it via the code
<DrDamnit> celthunder: please elaborate.
<celthunder> arcnewuss: still what he said should apply
<celthunder> DrDamnit: kill your network manager ? kill anythiny thats managing the network
<doc-sain1ly> Well - it looks like I got all my data back from my dropped raid. Thanks to everyone for your help.
<celthunder> i cant simplify it much more
<tesgd> doc-sain1ly: Awesome!
<shivam7074> trying to install minitube
<tesgd> shivam7074: okay that's fine then, go ahead and press "y" in your console to kill the process, and now you'll be able to install minitube
<arcnewuss> celthunder: does the window manager pass its font setting to applications like browsers such as thunar or firefox?
<DrDamnit> celthunder: I asked because none of the network managers are installed... What is the "etc" part of your sentence?
<celthunder> arcnewuss: some try to but most have there own settings
<arcnewuss> DrDamnit: I use wicd
<arcnewuss> DrDamnit: sudo apt-get install wicd
<celthunder> arcnewuss: he needs to disable his netmanagers not add more
<arcnewuss> celthunder: thanks I am clueless
<tesgd> what's the default network manager called?
<tesgd> curiousity
<DrDamnit> arcnewuss: I don't want an IP from DHCP. I want it to stay on the static IP I have set. Will wicd help that?
<arcnewuss> celthunder: sudo apt-get purge network-manager
<celthunder> tesgd: networking or something like that
<tesgd> ah kk
<celthunder> tesgd: i dont know i dont use it could be wrong
<DrDamnit> celthunder: Package network-manager is not installed, so not removed
<tesgd> celthunder: no worries, not too important
<arcnewuss> DrDamnit: I use wicd excactly for that but make sure to get rid of network-manager
<urgodfather> how do i access my linux partition if ubuntu is installed through wubi?
<grendal-prime> ya this is werid
<Mylena> Anyone know how I can find the source code of the HUD-Unity?
<theadmin> urgodfather: It's stored inside the partition you installed to as a file, e.g. C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<Ho^Oh> urgodfather: http://superuser.com/questions/169347/how-do-i-access-files-inside-a-wubi-virtual-ext4-ubuntu-partition-from-within-wi
<theadmin> Mylena: apt-get source unity
<grendal-prime> mount.cifs works fine from cli...even in a script..but cron execution fails?
<user2012> Lately I removed windows and installed Ubuntu. Like this I did 10 times on same laptop in a month! I don't know why I keep doing it over and over...
<shivam7074> no now this happens http://pastebin.com/3zvw3SRT
<tesgd> celthunder: It's called network-manager
<ndkelly> Hi
<urgodfather> Ho^Oh: theadmin thanks
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Maybe you just want to torture your previous Windows install o_O
<ndkelly> If i wanted to play around in xfce for a while to test it, and removed Gnome completely, say i then removed xfce and re-installed gnome, would my preferences be the same?
<ndkelly> Or would i have to re-adjust things again
<tesgd> Ho^Oh: ROFL
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Really, why would you need to keep reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Mylena> thanks
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Hardware issues? Unity/Gnome 3 not working?
<vlt> ndkelly: You should be able to use XFCE AND Gnome
<user2012> I use ubuntu for 1-2 days then I feel some useful apps missing and just format it and install windows
<user2012> No hardware issues
<shivam7074> no now this happens http://pastebin.com/3zvw3SRT
<ndkelly> vlt, I installed xfce earlier, and logged into an xfce session, but it sort of merged the two.
<mosno> another happy customer!
<ndkelly> So i only had one panel at the bottom.
<Ho^Oh> I have not reinstalled or even turned off my system since I instaleld Ubuntu on my newly pruchased computer..
<Ho^Oh> Uptime: 31 days, 12 hours and 3 minutes
<arcnewuss> user2012: windows seems to work without problems right
<ndkelly> With tasks/battery/wifi etc all on one bar.
<urgodfather> Ho^Oh: which tool do u recommend for another linux system to use?
<Ho^Oh> user2012: You just need to find alternatives to the softwares you like using in Windows.
<user2012> can't blame anything about windows, but I love ubuntnu too and I hate dual boot
<arcnewuss> user2012: there are no reliable alternative to windows
<waxstone> user2012: dual boot OS's
<tesgd> shivam7074: Restart your computer and try again, reset everything so nothing can be locking anything
<Ho^Oh> urgodfather: Since theadmin posted something about the C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk,          first step is to find a tool that can read your C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk.          Do you intend to change what's inside       C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk?
<superuser_ir> plz help : "http://pastebin.com/FzsgWZbg"
<mosno> user2012: virtualbox mihgt work for you, depending on your needs
<urgodfather> just extract my files
<arcnewuss> user2012:  windows is rock solid
<theadmin> urgodfather: You can use ext2read, an Ubuntu livecd, or something else.
<urgodfather> Ho^Oh: just extract my files
<MonkeyDust> user2012  maybe this link is useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<theadmin> urgodfather: I suggest just using an Ubuntu livecd.
<Ho^Oh> urgodfather: Then that's do-able, did you see the link I posted?
<shivam7074> how to reset, n please teach some thing abt locking  thing???
<c_smith> hello, I'm trying to compile a program, and I get an error about FreshExport.h not existing, is there some package I should be installing?
<user2012> how do i get username infront of mssg
<ikonia> c_smith: what are you trying to compile ?
<dr_willis> user2012,  what do you mean?
<urgodfather> theadmin: then why wouldnt my desktop see it.. its running 11.10 native
<theadmin> urgodfather: Eh, you need to mount it
<dr_willis> !find FreshExport.h
<Ho^Oh> user2012: What softwares do you miss using in WIndows?
<ubottu> Package/file FreshExport.h does not exist in oneiric
<vlt> user2012: Type it or use autocompletion of your IRC client.
<MonkeyDust> user2012  type 2-3 characters of the nick and then [tab]
<user2012> MonkeyDust, thanks
<urgodfather> theadmin: ok, mount the partition, then mount that *.disk file
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Sometimes, you may have to type 4 or even 5 letters.
<theadmin> urgodfather: Pretty much so yeah
<arcnewuss> user2012, hello friend
<c_smith> yeah, I googled FreshExport.h, not very helpful, the closest link to being helpful was an IDE.
<urgodfather> theadmin: fair enough... just didnt want to go poking around in things i shouldnt
<dr_willis> c_smith,  sounds like somthing the guy writing the progeram made up.
<user2012> Ho^Oh, mostly office word I guess
<urgodfather> theadmin: thanks again
<urgodfather> Ho^Oh: thanks again
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Try OpenOffice or LibreOffice.
<c_smith> dr_willis, Monkey Studio IDE mentions it.
<vindav> arcnewuss:  I'm back now after some frustration.  I now have 4 workspaces, but still cannot drag a window into another workspace.  How do I enable this feature ?  BTW, when I use crtl+alt+tab, I do not get rotating windows to select.
<c_smith> dr_willis, actually, it mentions a macro called Fresh_Export...... my bad.
<Ho^Oh> Just a little note... Microsoft purposely would try to make it harder for OpenOffice/Libre to understand their text documents.        You should save your files as a microsoft file format if you expect people who opens your documents using Microsot Office to read your documents.
<DrDamnit> any other thoughts on how / why I keep losing my static IP address?
<c_smith> oh, hey, after googling a bit more, looks like it's part of QT4.
<arcnewuss> vindav: I think you can send window to specific workspace with rightclick?
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Or tell your friend to also use Openoffice or Libre office as it's free. :D
<trevor69420> DrDamnit can u paste your network settings?
<tim167> hello, i have my two computers connected over a wireless ad hoc now, but how do I transfer files between them? thanks
<MonkeyDust> DrDamnit  disable network manager and modify /etc/network/interfaces manually
<trevor69420> DrDamnit, paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<Ayrton> Hello everyone. I seted up a openvpn server, and trying to access it through a socks proxy with the command "openvpn --socks-proxy localhost 1080 --config client.ovpn" I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/873096/
<arcnewuss> vindav: I am pretty sure you cannot drag. sorry about the misunderstanding
<Ho^Oh> tim167: You need to enable file sharing for the computers in question.
<shivam7074> how to reset, n please teach some thing abt locking  thing???
<dr_willis> tim167,  samba, ssh, sshfs, nfs, ftp. or any service like that.
<MonkeyDust> shivam7074  reset what, exactly?
<ndkelly> May have found the problem. Earlier, i installed xubuntu-desktop and not just xfce4
<trevor69420> shivam7074, reset what?
<user2012> Ho^Oh, I enjoy reading forums and chat, but sometimes this feels toomuch like a part time job, finding what program I should chose or fix any issue. When this really gets me after a day or two I go back and reinstall windows
<DrDamnit> http://pastebin.com/8Mnh8zFe
<DrDamnit> MonkeyDust: network-manager package is not installed.
<vindav> arcnewuss:  yes, that is correct that I can send a window to specific workplaces.  I am working on trying to communicate better so that others can understand my intentions rather than assuming they know my thoughts   :D
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Not really for me, Just search for waht you want using Ubuntu Software Center.
<trevor69420> DrDamnit, is that the interface you want static?
<shivam7074> <tesgd> shivam7074: Restart your computer and try again, reset everything so nothing can be locking anything
<DonD> when i ftp my server i dont have root access, how can i give my user root access ?
<DrDamnit> yes
<tim167> Ho^Oh: ok, but how do I do that?
<DrDamnit> trevor69428: yes.
<user2012> anyone play WoW using wine ?
<arcnewuss> vindav: its not you its me...
<dr_willis> DonD,  why do you need root access over ftp?
<Ho^Oh> user2012: Like "IM",  "Messenger",       "Presentation".
<trevor69420> DonD it is not usually recommended to FTP as Root
<dr_willis> user2012,  its well documented on Wine and WoW at the wine app database.
<trevor69420> for obvious security reasons
<DonD> dr_willis, to delete files in /var/www/
<DonD> and add files
<dr_willis> DonD,  you would be best using ssh/scp for that.
<trevor69420> DonD u don need to be root for that
<superuser_ir> plz help : "http://pastebin.com/FzsgWZbg"
<trevor69420> if you set your permissions correctly DonD
<DonD> it says i dont have access
<DonD> ok how? :D
<vindav> arcnewuss:  would you know how to use CompizConfig settings manager to get the rotating windows and to allow for the dragging of windows to another workspace ?
<DonD> im connected to port 22
<trevor69420> well you can either use SSH like dr_willis says
<MonkeyDust> superuser_ir  what is the question, in human language, please
<trevor69420> do u have access to the console currently DonD?
<DonD> yes
<trevor69420> ok...
<arcnewuss> vindav: I have never used dragging of windows
<Ho^Oh> DonD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MonkeyDust> !pm| superuser_ir
<ubottu> superuser_ir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<meegooo> is it possible to see content of my clipboard without installing any software ?
<minixvbox> !here | superuser_ir
<ubottu> superuser_ir: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trevor69420> DonD: sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www
<arcnewuss> vindav: i like to use atl-#workspace it is very quick
<Ho^Oh> By default, root has no password and it's not intended to be used directly.         Unlocking root (giving it a password) is like hoping into car, and then removing the seatbealts your should be using.
<harshvardhan_> hii i need help, i have ubuntu installed within my windows, n today i faced a strange problem,, "Cannot find GRLDR",, i can not boot my ubuntu,, please help in solving it,, thanx in advance..
<tesgd> shivam7074: To restart your computer, go to command line again, and type in "sudo reboot"
<trevor69420> DonD what ever user you are currently logged on as will have full write access and read access to that /var/www
<arcnewuss> shivam7074: or sudo shutdown -r now
<harshvardhan_> hii i need help, i have ubuntu installed within my windows, n today i faced a strange problem,, "Cannot find GRLDR",, i can not boot my ubuntu,, please help in solving it,, thanx in advance..
<vindav> arcnewuss:  I do appreciate the tip.
<DonD> trevor69420, thank you! now i have access :D
<Ho^Oh> DonD: Enable root using this command: sudo passwd root        (Giving root password),              To disable root again, use: sudo passwd -dl root
<trevor69420> no prob DonD :-) glad i could help
<tesgd> vindav: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39849/can-i-drag-a-window-onto-another-workspace
<trevor69420> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trevor69420> !root | Ho^Oh
<ubottu> Ho^Oh: please see above
<Ho^Oh> trevor69420: I've already seen the above. -.-, I thought he/she wanted root for something, and I already posted that link.
<minixvbox> !noroot | Ho^Oh
<ubottu> Ho^Oh: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tesgd> !rppt
<tesgd> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arcnewuss> !root
<DrDamnit> Is there anything wrong with my IP config (http://pastebin.com/8Mnh8zFe) that would cause it to lose it's config randomly?
<arcnewuss> !rppt
<tesgd> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<arcnewuss> !wfm
<minixvbox> arcnewuss: stop it please
<meegooo> why there is no /dev/clip in ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> meegooo  why is a philosophical question,, better ask "how" to do something
<meegooo>  MonkeyDust: is it sheldon there ;) ?
<tesgd> How do I get someone to explain to him why there is no /dev/clip in Ubuntu?
<arcnewuss> what font do you use in firefox?
<minixvbox> tesgd: i've never heard of /dev/clip whats it meant for?
<DrDamnit> Could upgrading to natty fix my IP problem?
<meegooo> minixvbox: i mean clipboard
<tesgd> minixvbox: I have no idea, was continuing the conversation between meegooo and MonkeyDust =)
<arcnewuss> all my firefox fonts look very strange
<magicJ> dmesg reports in seconds since the system booted.  How do I get the seconds into the epoch at which the system did boot so I can convert these?
<Ho^Oh> DrDamnit: Upgrading ubuntu is not going to fix that.
<vindav> tesgd:  Thank you for the link; I made the change as seen in it, but I still can't drag windows to another workspace, but only in my current workspace I can do it.
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh... I figured.
<Ho^Oh> DrDamnit: That's some weird gateway IP you haev there.
<meegooo> MonkeyDust: in fact i want to see content of my clipboard
<Ho^Oh> Does it have to be static?
<tesgd> vindav: Unfortunately I won't be of much help beyond that link
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh: That's the right gateway. This server is on a public static IP. It is a /28 network.
<trevor69420> DrDamnit, is that an interface direct to your ISP
<trevor69420> ?
<trevor69420> oh
<trevor69420> that explains that
<Ho^Oh> DrDamnit: Change it back to automatic dhcp using network manager. Then right click on network manager on taskbar/notification bar and select "INFO".
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh. There is no GUI. This is the server install.
<MonkeyDust> meegooo  try xclip
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh: Network manager was uninstalled because it is a known issue.
<tesgd> meegooo: or Klipper for KDE
<DrDamnit> I just ran: sudo apt-get purge dhcp3-client
<MonkeyDust> ah KDE
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh: I just ran "sudo apt-get purge dhcp3-client" think that will do it?
<meegooo> MonkeyDust: so it's not possilbe to check it wihtout xclip
<Ho^Oh> DrDamnit: Not sure. Does it even connect to internet?
<MonkeyDust> meegooo  there's also xsel
<Ho^Oh> Losing configuration may be caused my an automated process/running background program you might've installed
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh: Yes. Works fine for a couple of hours, then something happnes, and it decides that it wants a DHCP address, takes itself offline, and no one can get to it until I run /etc/init.d/networking restart from the console.
<tesgd> meegooo: The problem happens because Xorg takes a conservative approach to copying. It copies only a reference to the original data when the user performs a select or copy. It doesn't go and retrieve the actual data from the source program until the user requests a paste. It saves a lot of unneeded transfer of data this way, at the expense of having no way of retrieving data from a closed program that hasn't saved its clipboard somewhere else.
<tesgd> meegooo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClipboardPersistence (assuming you've closed the original program)
<Ho^Oh> DrDamnit: I think it's a good idea to investigate the softwares you installed to ubuntu server...
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh: It's my standard setup. LAMP and all the stuff that goes with it. Nothing special.
<superuser_ir> help me for errors "http://pastebin.com/f0ATVZSG"
<Ho^Oh> DrDamnit: How did you installed lamp? o_O     Even a lamp install wouldn't do that.
<meegooo> tesgd: thanks, got it
<Ho^Oh> Might want to check for cron scripts.
<minixvbox> !here | superuser_ir
<ubottu> superuser_ir: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tesgd> meegooo: No worries!
<DrDamnit> Ho^Oh: This is my standard script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/873297/
<meegooo> tesgd: in fact, i didn't know why closing a program causes losing clipboard
<meegooo> tesgd: that was what i was looking for
<tesgd> meegooo: I guess I should become a psychic?
<meegooo> tesgd: haha
<Ho^Oh> meegooo: I think it's linux weird way, I've gotten used to it. :S
<Ho^Oh> So I would have a lot of text editors opened and use those for clipboards.
<tesgd> is there a command to remove a folder that isn't empty?
<Pici> tesgd: rm -rf
<GLaDOSv2> hi all, apt-get upgrade over ssh was interrupted by a netwerk failure, now the system is broken, how do I fix it? for instance, proftpd isn't working
<tesgd> Pici: oh of course, thanks :D
<P4C0> Hello, has anyone use acl (setfacl) that can give me a hand?
<venon> unable to-find a medium containing a live file system error when installing             PLEASE HELP
<theadmin> P4C0: yes?
<venon> When i install ubuntu from USB
<infernal> Hello can anyone help me setup my write permissions. I allready did sudo chown -R infernal:www-data cms AND sudo chmod -R 777 cms, but i still get  http://pastebin.com/fwDKW96y
<venon> unable to-find a medium containing a live file system error when installing   ubuntu from USB          PLEASE HELP
<P4C0> theadmin: thanks, I'm trying to change the default permission of a directory, it works fine, but if I have files with different permissions on other directory and copy them there, the permissions are preserved :( not sure why
<bazhang> venon, wubi install? live cd? usb or what
<pung> how does apt-get dist-downgrade work? would like to revert install?
<bazhang> pung no
<compdoc> dont think so
<theadmin> P4C0: I think that's normal.
<GLaDOSv2> anyone for this? "apt-get upgrade over ssh was interrupted by a netwerk failure, now the system is broken, how do I fix it? for instance, proftpd isn't working"
<P4C0> theadmin: I mean for new files, the permissions set with setfacl are used, but if I copy files the original permissions are preserved, is it possible to overwrite them somehow?
<Wynn> How do I launch a Base form from another Base form in OO?
<venon> bazhand usb
<venon> read
<Pici> pung: Theres no such thing as dist-downgrade.
<theadmin> P4C0: I dunno if you can... Sorry
<bazhang> Wynn, openoffice?
<P4C0> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> P4C0: umask probably, though
<Wynn> bazhang: Yes.... The OO channel is a ghosttown....
<theadmin> P4C0: Again, probably. Not sure.
<bazhang> venon, so the iso had a problem being written to usb. you did this with unetbootin or what
<infernal> So can any one help me figure out why isn't my folders writable?
<Wynn> Does anyone know of another channel besides #openoffice.org to get Base info? The docs are minimal at best.
<XanKriegor> Hey everybody. Is there a way to force a custom modeline with the proprietary nvidia driver? Somehow xrandr won't change to my custom modeline. Any ideas?
<sacarlson> infernal: maybe your permitions are set wrong,  see chmod  and chown,  or maybe the file system is mounted read only
<waxstone> infernal: right click them and check permissions
<infernal> these are definatly not the problems, as i have checked and the permissions are set correctly
<waxstone> infernal, what is the error message you get?
<sacarlson> infernal: and mounting? $mount | pastebinit
<infernal> well can you really mount the os on read only?
<sacarlson> infernal: yes you can
<infernal> http://pastebin.com/PaLHn2v2
<infernal> what commands to see the mounts?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> how do i connect to my msmsg account here and talk to my old messenger contacts?
<sacarlson> infernal: and that wasn't the mount,  also you can't change permistions on ntfs file system also
<tesgd> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: Pidgin
<Mech0z> if Data2/NZB points to Home/Data2/NZB how do I make a path that points to my folder on filesystem (Next to var, bin etc)
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> is pidgin an app i know it as a language LOL
<venon> bazhang no i do it witch program who is in  System - Administration - last  ....
<venon> *with
<infernal> sacarlson: that wasnt the mount, that was for waxstone, and its ext4
<tesgd> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: http://www.anewmorning.com/2009/01/02/10-best-instant-messengers-for-linux/
<sacarlson> infernal: oh and you want the user www-data to write to it?  then there is another problem with that
<drklunk> anyone make the switch to 12.04LTS?
<infernal> sacarlson: well whats the problem?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> great thanks for the link!
<tesgd> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: http://www.pidgin.im/
<tesgd> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: no worries!
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> ah ok pidgin.im got it
<bazhang> venon, what is it? usb-creator or something else
<bazhang> drklunk, 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 please
<sacarlson> infernal: www-data is setup to only be permited to write to a certain folder by default
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> can i help you with anything?
<venon> i have slovak language .... i dont know
<venon> but it was installed when i install ubuntu
<drklunk> bazhang, thanks, sorry about that
<venon> bazhang
<jpic> hi all, just wanted to drop by and say that postgresql package shouldn't contain so much ubuntu specific hacks
<sipior> jpic: file a bug, if it bothers you.
<bazhang> venon, well from that error, you will need to check the md5 of the iso, then re"burn" the iso to the usb stick
<sacarlson> infernal: it's called aparmer
<bazhang> !md5 | venon
<ubottu> venon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> ok tes i'm outta here. thanks again OUT
<jpic> sipior: i should, but postgresql is not mysql, it's for lazy sysadmins xD
<bazhang> sacarlson, apparmor?
<infernal> sacarlson: well i used it to setup cakePHP from the root of the current project, and it worked for it. On top of that it semi worked for the addon cms im tryin to get running, it negated 2 errors, but there are 2 more left.
<venon> bazhang MD5  ?,
<sacarlson> bazhang: infernal: correct apparmor
<bazhang> venon, read the link please
<sacarlson> http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Mod_apparmor_example
<jpic> jk, i guess i'll figure it out, just seems like a little waste of time thought that's not much frustration
<bazhang> !hashes | venon
<ubottu> venon: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<venon> bazhang so just check for errors ?
<bazhang> venon, md5 the iso, correct, you have a link to the hash as well there. then re"burn " the iso to the usb stick
<sacarlson> infernal: but this directory /var/www/cms/tmp/cache  I would think would be within the apparmor limits if you don't have any symbolic links out of that /var/www
<igor_> i cant get a movie to play
<bazhang> igor_, which player, what format
<igor_> i have tried green lantern
<bazhang> igor_, not the movie title
<venon> bazhang but i just want resize my disk partition
<igor_> with vlc and movie player
<bazhang> igor_, this is a dvd disc or something other
<igor_> oh. a dvd
<igor_> yes dvd disc
<trevor69420> venon u want to resize your partition?
<infernal> sacarlson: right, i trying to understand how is it going to help
<bazhang> igor_, and you got the libdvdcss2 package from medibuntu.org ?
<venon> trevor69420 yess but i heard that its is possible only in the live cd
<igor_> i installed it from synaptic pkg mgr
<bazhang> venon, with what
<BabeLing> hi
<sacarlson> infernal: how apparmor helps?  it's what I think is causing your problem as it's installed and used in appache in ubuntu by default
<bazhang> igor_, you got the medibuntu repos? or just the single package
<superuser_ir> how to solve this error ?  "no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead"
<bazhang> venon, the gparted live cd can do it as well 60mb iso
<igor_> i installed everything that applied in synaptic
<sacarlson> infernal: it limits the appache application to only read and or write to the space allowed by apparmor
<Jake2> "image is a 4gb SD image (the last partition is used as SDcard in CM7 so you can resize this partition to fill up your whole card if your card is bigger than 4gb)." more...
<Guest70771> ?????
<Jake2> how do I do the resize?
<bazhang> igor_, from the medibuntu repos? or just the single package. you would have had to add the repo yourself
<venon> have to burn it on cd  bazhang ?
<bazhang> venon, or to usb stick yes
<igor_> i dont remember
<venon> bazhang pls dwnlad link ?
<bazhang> igor_, then get the package from medibuntu.org and install it
<igor_> install the repository?
<igor_> then the pkg?
<bazhang> igor_, just the single .deb
<venon> bazhang how i run it all the same as installation xp ?
<trevor69420> venon, if you are trying to resize the hard drive that is active (i.e. the one ubuntu is installed on) it is correct you need to use a live CD
<bazhang> venon, distrowatch.com has the link for gparted live cd
<igor_> said it was already installed
<infernal> sacarlson: well as far as i can tell the module does not exist on my machine. I looked over the  /etc/apache2/mods-available/ and found nothing. sudo a2enmod apparmor returns ERROR: Module apparmor does not exist!
<bazhang> venon, you boot from the live cd, thats how
<mosdef100200> Hi there know its a stupid thing to ask and will prob get slammed for asking but does anyone know of an autorun/autostart script for Linux or if there is such a thing?
<trevor69420> venon: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<trevor69420> venon download the iso and burn it like any bootable ISO
<trevor69420> pop it in the drive boot from the disk and thats basically it
<bazhang> mosdef100200, startup applications? in there? or something other
<sacarlson> infernal: I see appache touch by apparmor here /etc/apparmor/severity.db
<igor_> still wont play
<trevor69420> if u need a wlk through on using it then message me and i can step you through the process
<mosdef100200> ermm something like an autorun.inf for linux???
<mosdef100200> does that make sense?
<magicJ> mosdef100200:  nice thing about this room - you will not get slammed - ubuntu supports "start up" applications by account and there is upstart for system wide things - what do you want to do
<bazhang> mosdef100200, to do what?
<venon> bazhang i havent got live cd just usb and its writing eror i wrote....
<sacarlson> infernal: I also failed to see how you have parts of your /var/www mounted
<bazhang> venon, yes, and I told you how to fix that
<trevor69420> venon can u just download the GPARTED live CD? would that make it easier?
<infernal> sacarlson: i don't know how to find the information you need, what command do i use?
<mosdef100200> Ok I have a flash projector file in which i would like the .exe to run as soon as it is recognised as a usb device and start up the .exe file
<trevor69420> u dont have to use ubuntu live cd to do it if you are having issues with it
<igor_> i cant install the repository either
<mosdef100200> Like a cd/dvd  would #
<dr_willis> gparted luve cd is a must have in your toolbox
<trevor69420> mosdef100200, that sounds like a windows qusting
<bazhang> igor_, you dont need it if that package is installed
<igor_> ok
<trevor69420> question*
<infernal> sacarlson: also there is no severity.db
<igor_> dvd disc still dont play
<mosdef100200> yes thats right in windows up to vista i can run autorun.inf
<venon> trevor69420 i havent got live cd ....... when i burn it from my ubuntu its not botting ... and when i write it on usb its showing errors
<mosdef100200> but i was wondering if there was such a thing for linux?
<trevor69420> mosdef100200, well u arent gonna be able to run the exe on linux
<trevor69420> it's an exe
<trevor69420> which is for windows
<mosdef100200> no i understand that!
<magicJ> trevor69420: I don't agree - he wants to know how to do somethign that he knows how to do in Windoze and not yet in Linux, I think at least, which is why I answreed him
<bazhang> venon, you are repeating, and I have told you what to do for that
<mosdef100200> OH YEAH
<trevor69420> venon: can u get the live CD?>
<dr_willis> autoruning is anniying
<mosdef100200> good point!
<mosdef100200> damn it im silly!
<mosdef100200> thank you
<FloodBot1> mosdef100200: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mosdef100200> your absolutely right!
<igor_> movie player says cnt read dvd
<mosdef100200> maybe through wine?
<magicJ> mosdef100200: who is absolutely right - ME I ASSUME
<trevor69420> igor_ have u tried VLC?
<mosdef100200> yes! about the .exe
<venon>  OK so gparted live cd its must to be in iso ? on cd ?
<sacarlson> infernal: is there a directory /etc/apparmor ?
<igor_> yes it just does nothing
<venon> or usb ?
<magicJ> mosdef100200: as previously asked - what do you want to do
<igor_> just sits there
<trevor69420> venon well that's what i use yes... the CD
<bazhang> venon, on usb is okay, as I said
<trevor69420> you can do either but go to the link isent you
<infernal> sacarlson: yes there is
<trevor69420> and download the one you want... it sounds like you are having issues with the USB venon so i am simply suggesting it might be easier to just use the CD version
<venon> bazhang i undrst but on usb it has to be iso ? or normal foldiers
<bazhang> venon, the iso
<trevor69420> venon: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> venon, using unetbootin or similar to burn it to usb
<mosdef100200> Oh its ok i think i cant do it on linux I am trying to run an autostart program called a flash projector but I can only get it in mac and windows versions so linux is out of the question anyway I think
<trevor69420> venon: if you want to use the USB follow these instructions: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<thomas__> does anyone know how to run an iso image of win 7 to run next to ubuntu please?
<mosdef100200> thanks for all the help!
<sacarlson> infernal: and do you see apache2 touched by it?  cd /etc/apparmor; grep -r apache2 *
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has several tools to put iso on usb
<igor_> disc will spin up but does nothing
<trevor69420> gparted includes all the tools to do it right on their site
<igor_> in vlc
<trevor69420> i dont understand what the issue is venon: just follow the instructions for linux on gparted's site to get it on the USB stick... again that link is http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<igor_> i dont know what i'm doing wrong
<sacarlson> infernal: the mount info can be seen as stated before above $mount | pastebinit ;  you should be sure to see rw not ro in mounts inside /var/www
<trevor69420> igor_ is the disk mounting on the computer
<venon> trevor 69420 i am
<Evil_taco> So some one told me that I'm was there dream user for Ubuntu.  Just an end user....   Is that bad or good?
<trevor69420> venon then what is the issue? it's not working?
<igor_> it shows that it is mounted
<drklunk> im having an issue reactivating my video card, anyone got a few minutes to help me?
<trevor69420> can you just burn the ISO to CD and get away with that venon?
<venon> trevor69420 omg i am just looking on  instruction
<venon> burn on usb
<igor_> i even right click image on desktop and told it to be opened in vlc
<igor_> vlc open and nothing happen
<trevor69420> venon: clearly you arent doing something right the USB is a buit more complex... can you just burn it to CD instead of using the flash drive
<trevor69420> it'd be alot freaking easier venon instead of us trying to figure out what you are doing wrong running it on USB
<AdvoWork> how can i upgrade to the latest version of google chrome, ie a newer version than what ubuntu thinks it is, if you get me?
<igor_> i installed the ubuntu restricted extras pkg
<trevor69420> igor_, in VLC what happens if you hit ctrl+d
<trevor69420> >
<trevor69420> with the disc mounted that is
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: might find new version in ppa if your default repository doesn't have a new one already
<venon> trevor69420  more complex ? just burn it (iso) on usb what problem ?
<trevor69420> venon you dont just burn it on usb... you need to use an additional tool
<igor_> shows disc selection
<trevor69420> igor_, and does the disk show up in there?
<igor_> i had to browse for it
<kaitlyn_> I'm having trouble uninstalling programs from wine. every time i click the uninstall button it does nothing and trhe program is still there.
<sacarlson> venon:  you also need a tool to burn the iso onto a cd so I'm not sure it's much easier
<trevor69420> venon: if you followed all the instructions you need to use Tuxboot
<trevor69420> you cant just burn the ISO to a flash drive and be done with it
<venon> trevor69420 Windows Method D: LinuxLive USB Creator
<venon> If you already have LinuxLive USB Creator installed on your computer then skip to the next step (2).
<venon> Otherwise download and install LinuxLive USB Creator on your MS Windows computer.
<venon> Download the GParted Live iso file.
<venon> From Windows, install then run the LinuxLive USB Creator program and follow the instructions in the GUI to install GParted Live on your USB flash drive.
<FloodBot1> venon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trevor69420> u need the ZIP file number one for the USB flash drive NOT THE ISO
<bazhang> trevor69420, thats not correct
<trevor69420> venon... you are not using windows,... scroll down to where it says USB setup with GNU/Linux
<bazhang> trevor69420, what is tuxboot
<venon> :D shit ....
<venon> thanks
<trevor69420> bazhang the instructions on gparted specifically call for thee Gparted LIVE ZIP file and tuxboot to get it to work on linux
<igor_> i didnt know it was this complicated to play a dvd
<trevor69420> not the ISO
<kaitlyn_> can anyone help me?
<trevor69420> igor_, usually it's not
<trevor69420> i usually just open it from inside VLC and it plays
<trevor69420> maybe it's your DVD???
<igor_> i dont know what im doing wrong
<trevor69420> did you try another DVD
<infernal> sacarlson: i probably did not execute it the way you intended http://pastebin.com/kvxMZGsD
<igor_> just plaed it on the home dvd player and it worked fine
<spartan7> my hard drive died on my ubuntu laptop. Anyone know where I can get cheap laptop drives?
<trevor69420> spartan7 this isnt google shopping
<kaitlyn_> FloodBot 2: can you help me?
<trevor69420> floodbot2 is not a real person
<trevor69420> lol
<kaitlyn_> oh
<trevor69420> it's a program
<trevor69420> what is the issue?
<kaitlyn_> i see
<kaitlyn_>  I'm having trouble uninstalling programs from wine. every time i click the uninstall button it does nothing and trhe program is still there.
<trevor69420> u havent asked a question
<trevor69420> i dont know wine unfortunately maybe someone else here does
<kaitlyn_> ok, thanks anyway
<sacarlson> infernal: I don't see any mounts there that are within /var/www so if there are no sybolic links that go out side then I'm running out of ideas
<venon> trevor69420 i cant install tuxboot
<spartan7> trevor69420: LOL. thought I would ask. since it took me hours in here trying to roubleshoot my ubuntu issue finding out it was the drive. Thanks anyways.
<igor_> tried an old dvd
<venon> something with architekture
<igor_> nothing
<trevor69420> venon: why dont u use a CD instead of USB flash drive
<infernal> sacarlson: i think the source code might be at foult here, as i stated giving the permissions fixed half of the errors of the same nature
<superuser_ir> how to solve this error :       no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead
<kaitlyn_> Does anyone here know about wine?
<trevor69420> i already asked that venon but u still insist on using flash drive... i dont know enough about the USB version of gparted as i do for the CD
<trevor69420> the CD is ALOT easier to burn than using tuxboot and what not
<sacarlson> infernal: ok good luck with it then
<trevor69420> you would be done by now if you just burned it to a CD venon
<infernal> sacarlson: thank you for your time :)
<venon> okej so i burn in on CD. ..
<venon> just download gparted ?
<trevor69420> yes burn the ISO to a CD
<venon> okej
<sacarlson> infernal: oh I guess it could still be farther back in the tree of dir that still restrict writing to that dir
<venon> boha ta anglictina mi ale nejde
<trevor69420> yes download the gparted ISO and write click on it with a  blank CD in your burner and click "write to disc"
<igor_> says vlc cannot read the file
<LukeNukem> Hello
<LukeNukem> i have a folder under /var/www
<infernal> sacarlson: well what makes you think there are any symlinks in the 1st place, i know i didn't put any
<sddhrthrt> bitlbee doesnt remember account settings. Why? anybody help!!!
<intelligentfool> anyone here used tftp as a client in ubuntu?
<LukeNukem> but it says i dont have permission to access the css file in there
<LukeNukem> please help me out
<trevor69420> venon, use this link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/0.12.0-2/
<LukeNukem> i have done chown www-data /var/www
<trevor69420> click on the one that ends in .iso venon not zip
<sddhrthrt> LukeNukem: In terminal, use sudo and acces the file.
<trevor69420> once it's downloaded write that to a CD
<trevor69420> not USB
<GLaDOSv2> hi all, apt-get upgrade over ssh was interrupted by a netwerk failure, now the system is broken, how do I fix it? for instance, proftpd isn't working... any idea?
<Praxi> has anyone used Centrify?
<LukeNukem> sddhrthrt, i need to use it for web development -_-
<igor_> i like linux, but not being able to watch a dvd is kinda bad
<venon> can i download it from http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-testing/   ?
<sddhrthrt> LukeNukem: Ok -.-
<venon> trevor9420 OKEJ
<sacarlson> infernal: because that's how I caused myself having the same problem in the past I just sybolic linked a dir from my home to /var/www and it failed to work,  so I just thought you might do the same
<sddhrthrt> igor_: have you installed ubuntu essentials?
<trevor69420> LukeNukem, did you set permissions on the subfolders and files of /var/www
<Praxi> Anyone have any feedback on Centrify?  I'm looking for AD authentication, and AD access to windows network shares.
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, how would I go about getting that then?
<LukeNukem> i set it to 0755 now
<aethelrick> igor_: i watch dvds all the time on linux? whats the problem
<trevor69420> that looks like you only changed owner to www-data
<LukeNukem> stupid shit
<LukeNukem> trevor69420, what am i supposed to change to
<trevor69420> u need to make sure your user account is in the www-data group
<igor_> it wont plaY mine
<cooljenga> PLEASE HELP ME!!
<igor_> i've tried 2
<venon> trevor69420 ok ... so thnaks an after must i set botting and  next is the same as installation windows  ?
<compdoc> cooljenga, do you need money? shelter?
<infernal> sacarlson: i'l try to put in on my friends server, to see if this issue can be replicated
<h00k> LukeNukem: please mind the language, no cursing
<trevor69420> well not really venon
<cooljenga> lol no, I need help with wine
<sacarlson> AdvoWork: I look back in irc logs and I don't know what "that" is
<trevor69420> u arent installing anything it's a live cd venon
<h00k> !ask | cooljenga
<ubottu> cooljenga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trevor69420> u run it off the cd
<edinny> Last week or so my firefox on my Natty install started crashing on certain sites.  Is this only a problem on MY install?
<Sidewinder1> igor_, Is yours a Blu-Ray, perhaps?
<venon> undrstnd
<venon> but must i set booting yes ?
<cooljenga>  I'm having trouble uninstalling programs from wine. every time i click the uninstall button it does nothing and the program is still there.
<igor_> no just plain dvd an old one and a new one both confirmed working in a stand alone dvd player
<FrozenMind> igor_: are you using any type of codec and player? also what type of dvd are you trying to watch? is it dual layer, regular, blueray?
<dr_willis> cooljenga: these are apps you installed via wine?
<cooljenga> yes
<EDinNY> Anyone else having a problem with Firefox?
<igor_> i'm using vlc
<Sidewinder1> igor_, That's strange; it sounds like a driver or more likely a codec issue.
<EDinNY> VLC works for me for every codec
<igor_> what codec?
<AdvoWork> sacarlson, i need the newest version of google chrome, i've done an update in ubuntu but don't think its actually the newest one, and im wondering how to get it?
<trevor69420> LukeNukem, are you looking for just your user account to have write access?
<igor_> i am using the default codec
<cooljenga> dr_willis: yes
<Oer> igor_, you need the css script to play dvd's
<igor_> i installed libdvdcss2
<sacarlson> AdvoWork:
<sacarlson> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<aamir> any one have idea of mouse suspend after 2 sec on battery , google didnt helped me out.
<cooljenga> dr_willis:  there intentions are questionable, I'm not sure why i installed them in the first place.
<EDinNY> igor_ if you use VLC you don't need any other codecs.  It has it's own
<Oer> igor_, then there are some dvd's who will not play, macromedia-drm
<tkennedy> can someone tell me if the desktop is running when the login screen is running, or
<tkennedy> does the desktop load after you get authenticated?
<Sidewinder1> !codec > igor_  Perhaps one of those sites will help you solve your issues, I hope. :-)
<ubottu> igor_, please see my private message
<FrozenMind> aamir: what type of mouse and is it corded, bluetooth, wireless, inferred, etc?
<XanKriegor> does anybody have some experience with xbmc?
<aamir> <FrozenMind> A usb mouse with cable
<aamir> FrozenMind: A usb mouse with cable
<sacarlson> infernal: I just did an experiment with /home/sacarlson/test2/test/test.txt  with chmod 777 ./test;  and I can make it still unreachable if I have chmod 700 /home/sacarlson/test2 ; so you might want to look back to be sure www-data has privs all the way back to /var/www
<FrozenMind> bah still not used to the IRC chat commands...
<shaneo> hey guys im trying to add a symbolic link some files on a drive to a folder on the same drive what command can i use to transfer the files from one folder to specified folder
<shaneo> ln -sT Game.of.Thrones.S01.DVDRip.XviD-REWARD/*\.avi Game\ of\ Thrones/
<superuser_ir> how to specify TTL in debian server ?
<bazhang> superuser_ir, debian?
<zykotick9> superuser_ir: 1) you shouldn't cross post 2) debian isn't supported in #ubuntu
<sacarlson> infernal:  oh and that's assuming that www-data is always the only other user other than root that tries to write to it
<trevor69420> superuser_ir time to live?
<dagerik> I successfully ised the program "import pic.png" to take screenshots of specified region. After installing linux mint, the tool sometimes grab the window behind the one I want to grab screenshot from. How can I solve this?
<jpic> hi all, any idea how to get mysqldump command ? here it says it comes from : mysql-cluster-client-5.1_7.0.9-1ubuntu7_i386 (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mysqldump.1.html) but when i install this package it removes mysql-server :(
<jpic> is it possible to have both mysql server and mysqldump command ? how so ?
<superuser_ir>  trevor69420: how to set it
<cooljenga> ya'all are not helpful. good bye
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, well this is ubuntu not debian
<trevor69420> different OS
<oCean> jpic: sure, mysql-client package holds /usr/bin/mysqldump
<jpic> thanks oCean
<mce> #kibo
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, if you want help in ubuntu we can do that, but i cant guarentee it'll be the same for debian
<savid> So, i installed windows7 onto a different partition, and it decided to use my ubuntu  / partition as its boot partition.  So it reformatted it in NTFS without any warning.  Thanks a lot Microsoft.
<superuser_ir> trevor69420 : can u say it
<trevor69420> can i say waht superuser_ir ?
<superuser_ir> trevor69420:we can do that ,that?
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, you are not making sense DO WHAT?
<vinzz_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version. You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  sun-java6-jdk : Depends: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1~lffl~oneiric~ppa) but it is not going to be installed  sun-java6-plugin : Depends
<vinzz_> how can we recover from this error/
<wlightning> I recently put on headphones, and everything I hear is like it's missing the center channel
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, it helps if you use complete sentences....  are you looking for help with Debian or Ubuntu?
<vinzz_> can anyone help me with my error
<superuser_ir> trevor69420: for debian
<wlightning> even though there is no center channel.. (like all the talking is missing)
<sacarlson> vinzz_: remove the ppa repository and try again?
<trevor69420> superuser_ir this is ubuntu support though not debian
<bazhang> superuser_ir, #debian NOT here
<llutz> superuser_ir: so ask in #debian
<trevor69420> sheesh
<igor_> ok. now it will play some old movie but not a new one
<superuser_ir> trevor69420:i know but config is same with ubuntu
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, that may not be true... but in ubuntu the file you need to edit is /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl
<zykotick9> vinzz_: see the link from "/msg ubottu java" sun-java must be downloaded from Oracle these days
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, they are different Operating Systems so the file may be different in debian
<venon> so no extract gparted y ? :) just burn iso on CD  ?
<trevor69420> venon burn the ISO to CD
<venon> OK :D
<trevor69420> make sure you did not get the ZIP file
<igor_> why cant i play a new dvd
<blackbug> hello, i am trying to compile an apps code, but getting the following error.."configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.31.0
<blackbug> <blackbug>                   gtk+-3.0 >= 3.0.0
<blackbug> <blackbug>                   libcanberra-gtk3) were not met:
<blackbug> <blackbug> No package 'gtk+-3.0' found
<blackbug> <blackbug> No package 'libcanberra-gtk3' found
<blackbug> <blackbug> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<FloodBot1> blackbug: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trevor69420> venon do you know how to burn a bootable ISO?
<venon> normal ?
<trevor69420> dont just drag the ISO the CD that will not work
<trevor69420> i dunno what you are doing venon....   so i cant answer that... lol
<zykotick9> igor_: have you installed commercial dvd support?  have you seen "/msg ubottu dvd"?
<venon> trevor69420 dont just drag ?
<venon> and what ?
<venon> what have i do
<venon> when dont just drag
<venon> iso
<trevor69420> venon check my private message
<sacarlson> blackbug: did you install the -dev packages for those libs it says are missing?
<trevor69420> i just messagted you
<igor_> i have seen the message
<superuser_ir> i specified ttl (http://pastebin.com/T0XM6tej) ,why give me this error (no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead) ?
<igor_> i have played "outsiders" and "predator" fine.  But "green lantern" dont play
<superuser_ir> trevor69420 :i specified ttl (http://pastebin.com/T0XM6tej) ,why give me this error (no TTL specified; using SOA MINTTL instead) ?
<llutz> superuser_ir: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/apa/ttl.html
<st22> Hallo zusammen
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get the init script in the initrd to print all messages to tty1, rather than tty7?
<igor_> ok. now it works.  dont know how that happened.
<_Marcus> Since #vbox is unhelpful, I'll ask here. How do I use my built-in microphone on my laptop inside my Ubuntu guest OS through Virtual Box?
<blackbug> sacarlson: i didnt explicitly installed gtk or glib. after this error i did tried to install dev packages, but i couldnt see any in the apt-get repository.
<sacarlson> igor_: there is a package called ubuntu-restricted-extras  did you try install that with synaptic or apt-get install ?
<trevor69420> superuser_ir, beats me sounds like a debian problem
<trevor69420> cant help u
<st22> I have some problems getting a ATI Radeon 9200 work with Ubuntu 11.10, can anybody help?
<igor_> i tried both ways to install. somehow it just started working
<mandar> Hi.. I am not able to play video files with extension .mp4. In VLC player, movie player. its lagging. does it need a codec?
<superuser_ir>  trevor69420: be een kire asalim ,(persian language
<trevor69420> i speak english superuser_ir
<trevor69420> this is an english speaking channel superuser_ir
<sacarlson> blackbug: I see a package called libcanberra-gtk-dev  did you install that?
<zykotick9> mandar: if it plays, but is choppy/laggy it's "probably" not a codec issue, but a performance (cpu/gpu) issue.
<trevor69420> mandar: sounds more like hardware not being up to par
<trevor69420> vlc i think does better cpu wise
<trevor69420> err what zykotick9 said
<mandar> Other files like .avi is playing perfectly.
<Praxi> can someone say my name so I can test my highlighting? :)
<zykotick9> Praxi: no ;)
<blackbug> sacarlson: yes, i have installed it, but its not helping..
<cooljenga> Praxi:
<Praxi> doh, I'll miss it if I'm on the channel, thanks zykotick9
<cooljenga> ha! I jst wanted to tell you, I figured it out myself. So there.
<sacarlson> blackbug: are you running like 10.04 ?  I don't think we have gtk3 at ubuntu 10.04
<blackbug> sacarlson: I am runnin 12.04
<sacarlson> blackbug: then I'm not sure what version 12.04 runs,  maybe gtk4?
<oCean> blackbug: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<zykotick9> mandar: avi/mp4 are technically containers, they can both have many different codecs inside.  mp4 is often going to be used for newer HD-type codecs, with much higher resolutions then old avi files (but certainly not necessarily, depends on the person encoding video)
<st22> Is there anybody who has knowledge about getting radeon9200 work?
<trism> blackbug: gtk3 is libgtk-3-dev and glib is libglib2.0-dev
<sacarlson> blackbug: and if after you installed at least one of the missing libs it fails to find it then it must have a bad PKG_CONFIG_PATH setting
<jbwiv__> can someone point me to instructions for getting three monitors working under 12.04? I have two nvidia cards and three monitors. Not sure if I need to configure xinerama...if so, I did try one of my old xinerama configs and while I can get three monitors showing in Ubuntu 2D, they're all mirrors. anyway, I need to understand the appopriate method of configuration here. thank you very much in advance...
<zykotick9> jbwiv__: reask in #ubuntu+1
<blackbug> trism: i used the package names you provided, apt-get doesnt recognise it
<jbwiv__> zykotick9: I did. no love there...it's like a ghost town
<oCean> blackbug: please don't continue here, as you're using 12.04
<zykotick9> jbwiv__: for an issue like your, i'm not surprised
<trism> blackbug: we can take it over to #ubuntu+1 but they are both there
<jbwiv__> zykotick9: running on three monitors is unusual?
<sacarlson> jbwiv__: seems xinerama has moved to changed names,  I have seen very little but some documents on it
<zykotick9> jbwiv__: i just don't see it getting high priority in the #ubuntu+1 channel.  seriously, why are you running the beta?  you don't get support in this channel - which is a big downside IMO
<jbwiv__> sacarlson: changed names?
<oCean> sacarlson: when responding to 12.04 issues, please point out that the appropriate channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<jbwiv__> zykotick9: because 11.10 doesn't support three monitors at all. Unity 5.2 (included in 12.04) is supposed to bring that support
<_Marcus> How do I use my built-in microphone on Ubuntu over virtual box?
<afd> any way to mount a HDD from an imac once in a caddy?
<igor_> is there a way to rip a dvd disc without transcoding it too?
<afd> doesn't automount
<trevor69420> afd prob cuz of the format
<EDinNY> igor_: you could make an image
<igor_> how?
<trevor69420> afd what does is the filesystem?
<ubuntu_> hi
<EDinNY> cat /dev/dvd > filname.iso could work
<ubuntu_> hi
<afd> doesn't appear in fdisk. not sure of the filesystem
<afd> was running osx (10.4?)
<zykotick9> EDinNY: you can't make an ISO out of a DVD!  disk image yes, but technically an ISO will create a filesystem for something that's to suppose to have one.  igor_
<trevor69420> afd prob in mac os journaled then...
<trevor69420> not sure if ubuntu can read that
<zykotick9> EDinNY: not suppose to have one
<EDinNY> zykotick9: but you could make an iso, then burn it to dupe the dvd
<jhutchins_wk> igor_: Theoretically if you dd if=/dev/dvd of=/<path to>/<file>.iso you'll get a usable iso image that you can mount or burn back to a DVD.
<afd> is there something I can install through apt-get to make it readble?
<jhutchins_wk> igor_: There might be copy protection on the disk that would interfere with that, but I haven't encountered any so far.
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: that would be an image for sure, but DVDs cannot be "ISO"s technically
<DexterF> hi
<satyanash> jhutchins_wk, yes, but I read that the image formed using dd that way will not match the md5 checksums normally provided..
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: it would break aspects of the dvd for sure
<jhutchins_wk> satyanash: Have you tried it?
<trevor69420> afd: http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<bazhang> igor_, or use ogmrip
<afd> ;)
<DexterF> is there a rar program that handles .rev files?
<satyanash> jhutchins_wk, no, But I hae read it somewhere.
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: I've duplicated at least one commercial video that way.
<sun_devil> My Ubuntu keep telling me only 258 mb of disk space left, looks like my root dir is filling up but my /home and /usr does not have much in them
<trevor69420> igor_ it's possible there is a DRM on the dvd which might be why it's not working correctly
<DexterF> sun_devil: check /var if that is not on a seperate partition. if the apt dir is filing up, try apt-cache clean
<trevor69420> if you just rip it it may keep the DRM which may not fix the issue
<afd> :( can't boot the mac which is why it's in an external caddy... so guessing I can't turn off journaling
<trevor69420> afd did u read the link i sent you?
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: it's a WFM type situation, creating a bin/cue type image would retain all the DVDs correct formatting (your dd to "iso" _might_ as well, but that image is not an ISO)
<afd> yep
<lukescharf> Does anyone know if Precise includes Gnome 3.3, or is it still Gnome 3.2?
<oCean> lukescharf: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<igor_> i didnt say it wasnt working
<afd> installing hfsprogs to try reading it that way
<lukescharf> Fair enough.  Was thinking about running the beta.
<trevor69420> afd yep do that
<igor_> i just wanted to rip dvd without transcoding
<whatthefunk> Whats the easiest way to reconnect an ssh session after timing out? My purpose is to tail the logs in my terminal after ssh'ing. Thanks.
<bazhang> igor_, ogmrip
<igor_> installing now. thanks
<trevor69420> igor_ OGmrip will not transcode the video
<igor_> good
<werxxx> igor_: hi im russian
<sun_devil> not sure how my partitions are set up, but root is at 100 percent while the others do not have much, maybe move Pictures to a external drive?
<trevor69420> sun_devil, or resize your partitions
<igor_> i'm not. just liked the name
<afd> still can't see it in fdisk -l...
<recon_lap> sun_devil: have a look at disk manager to see whats on what drive
<DexterF> sun_devil: and try    sudo find ./ -type d -maxdepth 1 -exec du -sh {} \; | grep ^[^[:space:]]*[MGT]    starting from / and then dive into the big ones and repeat the command in the suspicious ones
<werxxx> igor_: haha
<trevor69420> afd is it possible the drive is dead?
<sun_devil> recon_lap, what the command for disk manager?
<afd> it's possible but I think if there is a problem it's the machine's RAM
<XubuntuOne> hello
<trevor69420> why would it be the RAM afd?
<XubuntuOne> may i ask something
<trevor69420> !ask | XubuntuOne
<ubottu> XubuntuOne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<afd> it wasn't booting and was giving errors that I think referred to memory
<XubuntuOne> why does ubuntu need new hardware to run properly nowadays?
<XubuntuOne> i think this is wrong...
<trevor69420> XubuntuOne, what do you mean?
<sun_devil> The machine has 2 gigs of ram, older viao
<trevor69420> i run my ubuntu on a 10 year old computer just fine
<bazhang> XubuntuOne, it does not. and thats not really a support question
<XubuntuOne> i mean that i cant run ubuntu good anymore on older hardware
<XubuntuOne> bazhang, ??
<JJasonClark> is there a way to see if upstart is setup?
<recon_lap> sun_devil: palimpsest
<bazhang> XubuntuOne, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<XubuntuOne> im a schoolteacher in brazil we have low spec machines
<abass> lut
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | XubuntuOne
<ubottu> XubuntuOne: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<trevor69420> well XubuntuOne depends on what you are trying to run... it's not ubuntu it's the packages you run they all have system requirements just like every program
<XubuntuOne> i cant run the new ubuntu for my children
<trevor69420> XubuntuOne, maybe knowing what you are trying to run it on may be helpful
<sacarlson> sun_devil: ya just copy your directories in /home/*  onto one of the free space partitions and modify /etc/fstab to point there
<trevor69420> older hardware is a matter of opinion
<XubuntuOne> 1Ghz 256 mb ram machines
<zykotick9> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<zykotick9> XubuntuOne: 1GB RAM is recommened minimum these days
<CFHowlett> XubuntuOne   you don't need the newest version.  10.04 is supported for another full year...
<XubuntuOne> ok i see
<trevor69420> XubuntuOne, i'd try Lubuntu
<XubuntuOne> ok
<sacarlson> sun_devil: or I guess a symbolic link to the free space partition would be another solution to move your /home/* with
<sun_devil> sacarlson,  so mv /~ /home/.    Forgot how to do a symbolic link
<Viking667> What tool administers whether a user automatically logs in? (Yes, I'm aware of the implications)
<sddhrthrt> blist
<Viking667> I tried gnome-control-center and user-admin, neither of what I thought.
<Viking667> I'll try that.
<sacarlson> sun_devil: I would cp /home /freespacepartition;  then ln -s /freespacepartition /home  or something like that
<zykotick9> Viking667: whatever DM you are using - look into lightdm autologin (or gdm for older versions)
<werxxx> Viking667: why 667
<trevor69420> sun_devil, out of curiosity... why do you need a symbolic link?
<dr_willis> !switchhome
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Viking667> werxxx: one step beyond pure evil... muahahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAH
<Viking667> zykotick9: thanks. I figured as much
<werxxx> ha
<sun_devil> I think my /home is has space.  I think its the root that filling up
<sacarlson> trevor69420: he's out of disk space on his root / partition; so sybolic link is one method to use to point to new space
<dr_willis> sun_devil,  df -h will tell you
<trevor69420> i see...
<trevor69420> sacarlson, forgive me but why not just resize his root partition with gparted
<AdhamSabry> Hello
<AdhamSabry> All
<igor_> how dod i play a dvd iso file?
<dr_willis> igor_,  vlc can do that
<sacarlson> trevor69420: because he already has other partitions that exist with free space
<trevor69420> i see
<igor_> what does?
<AdhamSabry> I need the command to fix the grub loader, because it's not asking me anymore about which OS I wanna choose
<dr_willis> igor_,  'vlc'
<sacarlson> trevor69420: resizeing partitions is risky and slow
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<trevor69420> VLC can do that igor_
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<DexterF> sun_devil: do you have one big partition with everythign in it or seperate a home partition?
<riot_> excuse me, how do I set the Italian language on mozilla? I installed yesterday xubunto
<AdhamSabry> can anyone please give me the command to fix this issue from the ubuntu live cd?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | AdhamSabry
<ubottu> AdhamSabry: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<CFHowlett> !grub2|AdhamSabry
<trevor69420> but igor_ if you just made an ISO of that same disk that wouldnt play to begin with in VLC it prob wont now
<sun_devil> dr_willis,   /dev/sda6 is at 96%     mounted on /
<trevor69420> igor_, it's possible there are DRM protections on the DVD
<trevor69420> which ripping isnt gonna fix
<riot_> ?
<zykotick9> sun_devil: if your /var is not a separate partition you might want to check how much space your apt cache is using "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/" it can be cleared out usually, "sudo apt-get clean" would probably do it.
<sun_devil> DexterF, I have separate partitions
<dr_willis> sun_devil,  and 5% is normally reserved.. how big is sda6?
<igor_> it does play by the disac now
<AdhamSabry> I'm sorry but I have to go very soon, and I need that quick because I have a meeting
<AdhamSabry> I just need the command to do it before the meeting start
<stygzy> whats up guys
<igor_> the disc works fine now
<DexterF> sun_devil: see zykotick9s remark couple lines back and mine a few pages up. helps tracking the disk hogs
<Oer> AdhamSabry, jus thold shift @ boot to enter the grub menu
<igor_> i just want to know how to play an iso now
<AdhamSabry> it doesn't work, It'll just go to Windows
<bazhang> igor_, with vlc
<AdhamSabry> and I need to get into the Ubuntu installed...
<trevor69420> AdhamSabry, what command are you looking for
<stygzy> any of you familiar with xchat on linux?
<trevor69420> stygzy, it's about the same as other OSes
<ThinkT510> !anyone | stygzy
<ubottu> stygzy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sacarlson> AdhamSabry: I think it's hold the shift key at boot to bring up grub
<sun_devil> zykotick9, says 176M in archives
<werxxx> eeehhhhhhhh
<bazhang> stygzy, what is the question
<AdhamSabry> the command to fix the grub loader and restore it back, because it doesn't show it up anymore...
<MadEchidna>  /join #ubuntu+1
<CFHowlett> AdhamSabry   reschedule your meeting
<MadEchidna> woops :P
<zykotick9> sun_devil: that's not very much :(
<DexterF> igor_: install vlc, at command line: vlc disc.iso <- that's it.
<stygzy> i need to set up the sounds
<CFHowlett> AdhamSabry   the command should have worked.
<DexterF> igor_: smplayer plays iso, too.
<trevor69420> AdhamSabry, sounds like your time out is set to 0
<trevor69420> so it doesnt show GRUB
<stygzy> my normal channel is having issues right now so i thought i would see what the world of irc  had for me
<Oer> AdhamSabry, holding shift @ boot to enter the grub menu does not work?
<stygzy> in xchat
<CFHowlett> AdhamSabry   the fact that it didn't means more fixes need to be applied which can't be done at a finger snap.  sorry.
<sun_devil> zykotick9, so its done,  has a dual boot with xp which is I think its own partition
<stygzy> is there a download for the sound files?
<brianp1992> join debug#
<stygzy> or is it in the repo
<brianp1992> join/ debug#
<AdhamSabry> nope
<igor_> i'm getting stuttering and no picture
<AdhamSabry> grub isn't there
<brianp1992> join\ debug#
<werxxx> i like icecream
<oCean> brianp1992: /join #channel
<donsd> stygzy, Are you using Ubuntu?
<stygzy> yeah
<AdhamSabry> tried shift
<sacarlson> AdhamSabry: if grub mbr needs to be reinstalled then maybe look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bazhang> werxxx, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<trevor69420> AdhamSabry, are you able to boot into Ubuntu?
<stygzy> 11.10 i think
<AdhamSabry> anyone
<donsd> stygzy, Don't use xchat-gnome or whatever it's called.
<trevor69420> AdhamSabry, i am trying to help u r not answering me
<AdhamSabry> nope
<donsd> I had trouble with that one.
<AdhamSabry> it just goes to windows
<stygzy> i think i just installed xchat off of synaptic
<AdhamSabry> trevor69428, I'm opening ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !u | trevor69420
<ubottu> trevor69420: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<AdhamSabry> live cd
<werxxx> bazhang: haha
<CFHowlett> AdhamSabry   boot the live cd.  Access your files and do your meeting.  Fix grub after your meeting.
<bazhang> werxxx, stop the chit chat here
<stygzy> its not xchat-gnome
<donsd> stygzy, What is your question?
<drklunk> hey Im having some graphics card trouble, anyone wanna take a few minutes to maybe help me?
<trevor69420> wtf,,,, why cant i say u
<AdhamSabry> no, it'll require me to reinstall the applications
<stygzy> theres no sound files for sound effects
<igor_> terminal says attempting to retriev all css keys
<trevor69420> AdhamSabry, check your private message
<dr_willis> AdhamSabry,  that fixgrub guide showd how to install the fix-boot program  which takes all of perhaps 5 min
<donsd> stygzy, Did you look at Settings?
<stygzy> i dont think i have any thing in my /home/username/.xchat2/sounds
<stygzy> yeah
<_enigma_> hello?
<dr_willis> jello!
<sun_devil> my dev and var/run are at 1%
<werxxx> my cat is dead
<riot__> hello
<stygzy> theres no sound folder in /.xchat2/
<CFHowlett> !ot|werxxx
<ubottu> werxxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Star_Light> how can I create my room here?
<donsd> stygzy, Yeah, I don't either.
<codepython777> how do i find out which package has "gimptool"?
<igor_> its not playing
<dr_willis> !find gimptool
<drklunk> i need help resolving "Could not open DriverDB cache /var/cache/jockey/driverdb-OpenPrintingDriverDB.cache: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/cache/jockey/driverdb-OpenPrintingDriverDB.cache'"
<ubottu> File gimptool found in gimp-dbg, libgimp2.0-dev, libgimp2.0-doc
<riot__> excuse me, how do I set the Italian language on mozilla? I installed yesterday xubunto
<stygzy> ii didnt know if i had messed something up screwing with my system or not
<Star_Light> Is there any command that you can recomend to me?
<codepython777> got it
<dr_willis> Star_Light,  /join #makeupanameforyourroom
<stygzy> and it looks like /.xchat2/sound.conf is empty
<oCean> Star_Light: for use/support with the freenode network, /join #freenode channel.
<donsd> stygzy, Have you tried the #xchat channel?
<stygzy> no config is set up fo it
<stygzy> no
<stygzy> i will
<Star_Light> oCean,  and will be registered?
<stygzy> i usualy on go in one irc
<Star_Light> I want to register one
<_enigma_> Ubuntu 11.10 - for some reason a number of programs seem to want to open pdf through wine despite evince being default
<oCean> Star_Light: sure, ask for help in #freenode, not here
<dr_willis> Star_Light,  check the freenode homepage for how to make a perm channel
<Star_Light> ok
<riot__> ?
<Star_Light> thank you.
<riot__> :(
<drklunk> riot_, go to mozilla and hit edit>preferences>content>languages>select a language to add
<_enigma_> can't seem to find the cause...
<CFHowlett> drklunk   good find.  I looked but didn't see taht.
<drklunk> riot_, i believe thatll solve your language issue in Mozilla
<igor_> ia m trying to play an iso with vlc and i'm not getting anywhere
<drklunk> CFHowlett, well thank ya
<riot__> drklunk already done so, it does not work
<dr_willis> igor_,  normally i can just select the iso from the file->open item, or drag/drop the iso onto vlc and it plays fine for me
<drklunk> back to square one xD
<itaylor57> riot__, how did you install mozilla, if not from the repo then that could be your problem
<recon_lap>  igor_: iso are normally burned to a disk? never tried to view one directly
<cjae> so avidemux qt still cannot handle .mkv?
<dr_willis> recon_lap,  you can play iso files with many media players.
<igor_> when i do that it shows no video and the sound is stuttering
<dr_willis> igor_,  how did you make the iso?
<igor_> in the main menu
<igor_> in terminal
<riot__> itaylor57 mozilla was already installed, do not understand where the problem can be
<CFHowlett> igor_   did you install either the ubuntu-restricted-extras or medibuntu for the codecs?
<drklunk> riot_, im searching for a plug in, thinkin that might help
<igor_> yes i did
<riot__> : )
<velko> riot__, install the package firefox-l10n-it (i hope this is the right name) and restart firefox
<CFHowlett> igor_   try a different player e.g. totem or mplayer from the command line
<riot__> velko I try
<dr_willis>  vlc whatever.iso may show some error messages also
<DexterF> gotta gotta gotta go
<sacarlson> igor_: did you install this package also libdvdcss2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  also might need to lookup mounting iso files with -o loop
<igor_> i cvan play the dvd disc fine
<randomenduser> hi, so I managed to get solarized working in xterm with the instructions here: https://github.com/altercation/solarized.  however I still get the default colors in gnome-terminal.  any idea how I can fix this?
<blackbug> i want to debug a core file, but i cannot see it inspite of the fact that application crashes with segmentation fault(core dumped) msg. i already checked my ulimit, and its set to unlimited. what could be a reason for this?
<igor_> in totem in terminal it does nothing
<trishxo> anyone aware of an app that you can send and receive sms messages?
<sacarlson> igor_: http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/06/27/how-to-mount-cd-dvd-iso-image-in-ubuntu-10-04/  is one of many methods to mount iso files to system directories
<ThinkT510> !find sms | trishxo
<ubottu> trishxo: Found: gammu-smsd, gnokii-smsd, gnokii-smsd-mysql, gnokii-smsd-pgsql, libgsmsd7
<kostkon> trishxo, you can use spotify to send
<dr_willis> a cell phone emulator? :)
<dr_willis> wonder if googles chat/phone thing can do that.
<kostkon> trishxo, sorry, i meant Skype!
<trishxo> dr_willis: nah, you need credits. :\
<sacarlson> trishxo: skype can send sms not sure about recieve them
<trishxo> sacarlson: alright.
<dr_willis> with todays smart phones. theres most likely some free sms service. :) i use 'gosms'
<dr_willis> not sure if they got a pc/web client.
<drklunk> its easy to find a browser based sms service using google
<riot__> velko thanks for the help, indeed, thanks to everyone for the help
<drklunk> got it goin riot?
<zykotick9> sacarlson: just sayin', mounting dvd makes no sense - they're not suppose to be mounted, and aren't ISO filesystems.  they're played, without mounting.
<trishxo> drklunk: i tried that, didn't find much but ones that you cannot receive messages.
<riot__> yes
<riot__> drklunk
<drklunk> trishxo, ill give it a go. i remember using one that allowed me to send and receive so i know theyre out there
<drklunk> riot, cool beans man
<trishxo> drklunk: yeah, they're deff out there. i know you can just simply send a sms, get them to reply to your email, then you reply from there.
<sacarlson> zykotick9: well I guess igor_: lied that he has a dvd iso image then,  as I've mounted iso disks before I assumed it would be the same
<gaussblurinc> hello! are there any possible ways to install remember the milk or other 'remember' notes on lxde?
<riot__> drklunk I am new to linux
<igor_> why are you calling me a liar!!
<velko_> riot__,  is firefox in italian if you start it from the command line like that?: LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8 firefox
<igor_> i used gmount and it worked
<drklunk> trishxo, yeah, theres always that option which is basically what the one I had used is except the recipient replied to the temp address the website provided
<riot__> velko ty
<velko_> gaussblurinc, i don't know exactly what these are but you can take a look at gtg
<stygzy> #xchat
<drklunk> riot__ , its all good, we're all always learning, still consider myself new to the scene
<trishxo> drklunk: yeah, theres gotta be some app like that, rather than in a browser.
<thiagoalmeidasa> hi, i need change default umask for specific directory, some sugestion?
<theadmin> thiagoalmeidasa: Sadly not possible (trust me, I spent about 2 hours googling for this >.>)
<sacarlson> igor_: well then your not a lier and zykotick9 was incorrect
<trishxo> drklunk: cuz i know on ipods/ipads you can download apps that you can send and receive sms messages with an internet connection.
<riot__> I return to my exploration. goodbye
<drklunk> trishxo, oh, youre looking for an ap? to use on your phone?
<velko_> thiagoalmeidasa, you cannot do that. it's either all or nothing game with the default umasc
<riot__> drklunk   : )
<trishxo> drklunk: no, no.. like a linux app/program lol.
<Praxi> being new to linux, I found out if I hit CTRL ALT T it opens a terminal, is there anyway that I could modify that?  so like if I have a directory open in the file browser thing, it opens a terminal HERE?
<itaylor57> thiagoalmeidasa, umask is set by user creating file in a directory, it is not set by the dir itself
<trevor69420> wait why would changing the default umask be inpossibl theadmin
<drklunk> riot__, good luck!
<trevor69420> i think i've done it once in ubuntu server a while back
<theadmin> trevor69420: It's possible for the shell, sure, not for a specific directory though
<drklunk> trishxo, oh ok haha, i was like "wrong place" xD
<trevor69420> oh
<trevor69420> i see
<itaylor57> thiagoalmeidasa, you can set a default umask for all users by putting itinto the default .bashrc
<recon_lap> Praxi : you should try use the tab in terminal for auto complete :)
<trevor69420> itaylor57, yea but not for just  adirectory
<thiagoalmeidasa> thanks
<trevor69420> that applies to the whole shell like theadmin said
<bullium> Praxi, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<igor_> thanks for the help. sacarlson
<igor_> it's working now
<sacarlson> igor_: cool
<velko_> !u > velko_
<ubottu> velko_, please see my private message
<llutz> thiagoalmeidasa: you may want to read about ACLs (man getfacl, man setfacl) to do things similar to "dirwise-umask"
<Johannes_> hey
<Johannes_> can i here ask my question?
<ThinkT510> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Johannes_> okey, okey
<Johannes_> Hello, I don't want to buy me an crossover cabel, to share my connection (mobile internet connection stick) over lan, so how it is possible over the normal LAN cabel, my problem is, when I tried it over the network manager -> ip4.. settings- > share the connection is on, off, on, off and the xbox don't get the internet connection ..
<Praxi> bullium, 11.10 x64
<smplman> Johannes_: that same rule about asking applies everywhere on the internet
<sacarlson> trishxo: you might find the api for an android phone that you could ssh into to send and recieve sms
<Johannes_> I asked my question
<bullium> Praxi, open search at the upper left of the screen then type "keyboard" without the quotes and you'll see the word Keybaord with a picture of a KB click that...then go to The shortcuts tab...then modify away
<trishxo> sacarlson: what exactly do you mean? lol
<blitz> Johannes_, you need to set the settings in the xbox to manual
<Johannes_> I?
<blitz> give it a manual IP
<Johannes_> yes, that i done
<Johannes_> but it don't work
<drklunk> Johannes, how man IPs can your stick support? some are limited to one so as long as your pc was on the xbox can not get on
<cantor> senior dawson?
<Praxi> will that let me modify the ctrl alt t to change the opened terminals directory bullium?  Checking now
<sillysally> Senior Dawson is here
<cantor> sillysally,
<cantor> lol
<bullium> Praxi, yes it should
 * cantor says o/ to sillysally 
<Johannes_> ähm.. I don't know what you mean, windows could easy share the connection, and it works
<sacarlson> trishxo: you did want to recieve sms, do you have an android phone to play with?
<Johannes_> so there couldn't be an only one ip problem
<trishxo> sacarlson: nope.
<sacarlson> trishxo: well no use looking into it then
<Alexleonc> hello
<drklunk> i assume your xbox has wireless?
<Johannes_> no I have an older xbox without wireless
<venon> <trevor69420>
<trishxo> sacarlson: you're stupid, I'M LOOKING FOR EITHER A PROGRAM OR WEBSITE TO SEND AND RECEIVE SMS MESSAGES. MY BLACKBERRY IS NOT WORKING.
<Alexleonc> can someone give me a quick help??? :)
<drklunk> youre trying to do this wirelessly, right?
<theadmin> trishxo: Please keep your attitude down here. Try pinger (textfree)
<ThinkT510> Alexleonc: if you have a quick problem...
<Praxi> bullium, hmm as far as I can see, that just lets me change the key combination to launch terminal.  what I want, when I do something in the file explorer, either key combination, or right click, I want it to open a terminal with the path set to whatever directory I'm currently in.
<Johannes_> no i tried to share my connetion over my mobile internet stick over lan
<Johannes_> tu xbox
<Johannes_> *to xbox
<teddy_> coucou
<sacarlson> trishxo: there are many websites that will allow limited activity on sms,  as you have already been told so if those didn't already provide what you wanted what else could we think?
<Alexleonc> ThinkT510: yeah ithink cus i have my usb drive mounted but i cant acces to its files :/
<Praxi> bullium, I might be reaching for the stars there, but its something I had on windows, and was very handy :)
<teddy_> Bonjour tout le monde !
<drklunk> oh ok, sorry, that might be an issue beyond what i know ><
<teddy_> hi
<ThinkT510> Praxi: i can do that in xfce's thunar, just a right-click away
<Praxi> for windows I had it set as a right click in a folder, and context menu would open command prompt here
<ThinkT510> Praxi: not sure for unity though
<Johannes_> My problem is, that I don't have a crossover cabel
<superuser_ir> how to solve this error "http://pastebin.com/xX124vb4"
<Johannes_> then it would work
<Johannes_> .
<ThinkT510> Alexleonc: what filesystem?
<Praxi> roger ThinkT510.  Just a nice to have thing :)
<llutz> !info libltdl7
<ubottu> libltdl7 (source: libtool): A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 37 kB, installed size 428 kB
<llutz> superuser_ir: check your sources. and if you still ask about debian, you're still wrong here. pls respect the guidelines
<Praxi> LOL ThinkT510 google for some of those terms brings up xfce
<Alexleonc> ThinkT510: i mean i can use my folders and stuff using my mouse but when i use terminal i cant
<trevor69420> Johannes_ what do u need a crossover for? what equipment?
<Praxi> I think I'm using unity (dock thing on the left), how do I tell what file browser I'm using?
<ThinkT510> Alexleonc: you know how to use the terminal to manipulate files?
<malkauns> Praxi, .."about"
<ThinkT510> Praxi: i think unity uses nautilus
<sun_devil> zykotick9, should I just install a larger drive and reinstall?
<Johannes_> trevor: I need it to share my internet stick connection over lan to my xbox, and i don't have a crossover cable
<Johannes_> and with the normal cabel it don't work with the option in ubuntu netzwork manager
<Alexleonc> ThinkT510: yeah :/ i did find the solultion :P
<subh> hi all, i want to disable my ARP module for some experiment so how can i do this.
<bullium> Praxi, I've done that with gnome 2.x
<ThinkT510> !yay | Alexleonc
<ubottu> Alexleonc: Glad you made it! :-)
<Praxi> if I'm a new install of ubuntu, I'm gnome 3 by default right?
<Praxi> or am I confusing something there
<sun_devil> I vaio has (2) gigs of ram
<ThinkT510> Praxi: unity by default
<bullium> Praxi, correct
<ThinkT510> Praxi: unity is built on top of gnome 3
<Johannes_> okey, so no one could help me? :/
<Praxi> gnome3 is the desktop, unity is the..window manager?
<ThinkT510> !unity | Praxi
<ubottu> Praxi: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<theadmin> Praxi: Gnome is the desktop, Unity is the shell (Gnome has several shells, those are Gnome Panel, Gnome Shell and Unity)
<ThinkT510> Praxi: unity is another shell for gnome3, it uses compiz as it's window manager
<theadmin> Praxi: (There are also unofficial ones like Cinnamon)
<sun_devil> Sort of bulky but I like the large screen, I feel like I need telescope to read anything on a newer notebook
<godofwar> unity is still kinda buggy.  for example window movement can really be laggy even on a high end system
<sun_devil> Ubuntu runs great on my older vaio laptop
<godofwar> went to gnome 3 and love it
<subh>  hi all, i want to disable my ARP module for some experiment so how can i do this. please help me
<jjg_> anyone running ubuntu as a VM using vmware fusion ever seen a problem with the installer unable to locate the "CD-ROM"   I am installing from an ISO, so not sure the issue
<Praxi> !Gnomeshell
<theadmin> !notunity | praxi
<ubottu> praxi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<godofwar> jjg_i have had this problem before and it turned out I had a bad iso downloaded
<Praxi> doh reboot for centrify brb
<ThinkT510> Praxi: i highly recommend xfce if you want an alternative
<jjg_> godofware : will redownload, thanks
<Praxi> ok ThinkT510 will check that out, looking for something thats pretty but still sorta noobfriendly, and I don't care about being tablet friendly.
<_enigma_> hi, I can't open pdfs because programs seem to want something in wine to open it, default afaik is set to evince
<subh>  hi all, i want to disable my ARP module for some experiment so how can i do this.
<velko_> _enigma_, are you trying to open the pdf from some windows program running under wine or from the file manager?
<_enigma_> velko_ Referencer, previously firefox
<adilet> ciao
<sacarlson> subh: I did an lsmod | grep arp  and I don't see it on my system, I'm not sure what or where your ARP module is
<subh> sacarlson : i want to disable address resolution protocol in my linux box but i dont know how to do this
<QA> hey all, QA about ubuntu on a macbook
<ThinkT510> !mac | QA
<ubottu> QA: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<QA> gonna use refit to do the job, but Q is ... can I ever rollback if I go only Ubuntu, as in single boot Ubuntu
<_enigma_> velko_ gnome-open seems to work fine loading evince, but for some reason Referencer will only go through wine, I just fixed a similiar issue with Firefox
<sacarlson> subh: arp is very low in ethernet I'm not sure you can go much lower everything seems to link into the mac address that I think is part of arp
<QA> made the mistake of upgrading the macbook my mom is using to the latest version
<QA> OMG is it SLOOOOOWWWWW now
<QA> :(
<ThinkT510> QA: why bother? the whole point of a mac is having osx
<QA> so, next best option, she doesn't use the mac for the IOS that is for sure, is to go Ubuntu, or ... dare I say it ... lubuntu
<QA> :)
<QA> yeah, but she likes the "maccy"
<QA> machine that is
<subh> sacarlson : how to disable all the process related to arp. I want to use my program in replacement of arp
<QA> dude, it is my old lady
<QA> you should know the deal
<QA> lol
<sacarlson> subh: I guess it would be the lowist driver for your nic you want to play with
<QA> I'm just wondering that down the line, there might be, for whatever reason, the need to roll back to the osx. once I go only *buntu, can I rollback to only osx?
<QA> guess it should just be a matter of booting off the osx discs I suppose
<velko_> _enigma_, maybe the type pdf is associated for some reason in .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list with the wrong application?
<subh> sacarlson : i got some modification in sysctl.cfg to disable ARP. but how to load file .
<QA> replace arp?
<QA> why, if you don;t mind me asking?
<teknoprep_> pture
<QA> arp is typically bound to the network layer
<subh> sacarlson : how the .cfg file come to affect ARP
<QA> so only reason to disable arp would be to fiddle with the network resolution
<QA> arp, Address Resolution Protocol
<subh> QA : i need to do some experiment
<QA> ties MAC to IP
<subh> so i want to disable ARP protocol
<QA> okay, at the network layer?
<_enigma_> velko_ application/pdf=evince.desktop
<subh> no at data link layer
<QA> interesting. hmmm, it is a weird request I think
<QA> typically from the NW stack it is bound to the TCP Stack and the driver there
<QA> your llc - layer 2 process will manage it automagically
<subh> i got something relate to sysctl.cfg
<velko_> _enigma_, and if you click on a pdf in the file manager it gets correctly opened with evince?
<QA> so, only way is probably to unbind the driver
<QA> but
<QA> arp is actually th program that interogates the stack and wire cache
<subh> but dont know how this will be come to picture
<QA> no, just thinking it through
<QA> I'm a network engineer, hence the NW knowledge
<subh> QA :  i got this link http://kb.linuxvirtualserver.org/wiki/Using_arp_announce/arp_ignore_to_disable_ARP
<_enigma_> velko_ yup, seems to be more or less application specific and there are no options in the program (unlike FF) to change the default
<QA> hmmm, Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) is a telecommunications protocol used for resolution of network layer addresses into link layer addresses, a critical function in multiple-access networks. ARP was defined by RFC 826 in 1982.[1] It is Internet Standard STD 37. It is also the name of the program for manipulating these addresses in most operating systems.
<velko_> _enigma_, can you ask the referencer guys then? i wasn't even aware that this program exists
<QA> from WP
<subh> QA : i got the cfg file but i dont know how this loads and start to affect
<QA> check this link
<QA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arptables
<ThinkT510> !cookie | QA
<ubottu> QA: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<QA> maybe try the arptables instead
<subh> QA : i know all this stuff, i am doing my thesis work on ARP cache poisoning
<QA> arp manages the network layer at the physical connection
<sacarlson> subh: I guess with this sysctl [-n] [-e] -p <filename>    (default /etc/sysctl.conf)
<QA> I wouldn;t mess with it
<velko_> _enigma_, or try to look up if a configuration file exists. something like ~/.referencer perhaps?
<QA> lol
<QA> like trying to make your own ip protocol
<Aucun> Is there an apache2 setup and configure document for Ubuntu?
<QA> use the arp program to do what you want I would say
<sacarlson> QA: subh: I guess you could skip layers as long as you still have two other layers you want to link
<QA> my best advise, but I'm know to be wrong
<_enigma_> velko_ no ~/.referencer
<velko_> _enigma_, and in ~/.local/ ?
<QA> Aucun: what u after?
<sacarlson> subh: QA: but I assume this is some learning exersize
<Star_Light> hello... I want to discuss with somebody who knows domain companies in abroad. I am greek and our companies are expensive in that.... is there any room in order to discuss for that?
<Aucun> I need to know how to install and configure apache2 on Ubuntu, mostly the configure part.
<QA> to run a website/web-server?
<QA> just search for apache config
<Star_Light> Aucun that is not difficult you really need a good how to tutorial especially for that
<Star_Light> ;)
<QA> check out "how to geek"
<_enigma_> velko_ not that I can find
<QA> they usually have loads of tuts on configs
<subh> QA : sacarlson : if i edited my sysctl.cfg file then how this will affect my process
<QA> subh: hmmm, likely in a bad way
<LjL> Aucun: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing_Apache_2 should be of use
<QA> sorry, don;t know much about the file, so can't honestly comment
<sacarlson> Aucun: there are many settings for apache2 that can be modified by changes files at /etc/apache2
<velko_> _enigma_, you can go also the hard route and try to figure out which files get opened by referencer with "lsof" or "strace". but you have to filter out a lot of information until you get to the file you need...
<mintman> celthunder: working on Xmonad having to finish tutorial
<mintman> celthunder: running cabal now to setup layout of xmonad
<subh> i want to know when this file is read , do i need to restart my pc to get the affect of modification in .cfg file
<sacarlson> subh:  that's like saying if I change my program how will it effect the operation of my program.  that would depend on what was in the file
<mintman> Shojo: hello
<velko_> _enigma_, if you decide to do this it might be even easier to obtain the source code and look it up there
<subh> sacarlson : means do i need to restart my pc or there is some alternative thing to read that cfg file
<_enigma_> velko_ probably
<_enigma_> velko_ I was hoping it was just something I had missed since I recently had a similar issue with FireFox, thought the cause may have been the same
<sacarlson> subh: sorry I thought I gave you the command already http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_sysctl.htm  but some value that chane in sysctl require reboot,  not sure if your do or not
<velko_> _enigma_, maybe. i really don't know. sorry that i cannot help you with this
<_enigma_> velko_ thanks for trying none the less
<Shojo> hi mintman
<subh> sacarlson : thanks
<mintman> Shojo: hello whats up!
<Shojo> oh a friend's granmda had a stroke.. :(
<sacarlson> subh: but your link also showed you another method echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/arp_ignore
<mintman> Shojo: Hey srry to hear that
<Shojo> hey how r u?
<ThinkT510> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subh> sacarlson :  but that need restart, correct.
<sacarlson> subh: don't you read your own links Note that the arp_announce/arp_ignore sysctls must be setup correctly, before the VIP address is brought up at a logical interface at real servers.
<subh> sacarlson : ok i will read it :) thanks alot
<sacarlson> shbh: so I guess if you bring down the nic like ifconfig eth0 down ;   do your change then ; ifconfig eht0 up
<subh> ok
<goddard> how can i start a program without it locking down my terminal
<theadmin> goddard: something &disown
<velko_> goddard, append an ampersand at the end of the command
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. quick question...
<ThinkT510> but will it be a quick answer...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i need to format a portable hd as udf i run a  mkudffs --media-type=hd /dev/sdb1 on it but it did nothing
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the format remained the same..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> what am i doing wrong here?
<ThinkT510> !find udf
<ubottu> Found: libudf-dev, libudf0, aspcud, cloudfoundry-client, cudf-tools, drizzle-plugin-gearman-udf, firebird2.5-classic-common, firebird2.5-super, lib64mudflap0, lib64mudflap0-dbg (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=udf&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Mech0z> I just did a sudo halt to shutdown my ubuntu pc, but it dont really shut down and I cant access it now?
<jrib> Mech0z: what did it do instead?
<Ebron> Do I still need to use the alternate installer if I want an encrypted installation in Ubuntu Desktop 11.10 64-bit?
<Mech0z> jrib dunno I used putty
<Mech0z> but its still running
<Mech0z> no input on my screen either if I plug that in
<Jordan_U> Ebron: If you want an encrypted home, no.
<jrib> Mech0z: press the power button
<Ebron> Jordan_U: I want everything encrypted - even /boot and swap
<Mech0z> jrib so no powerloss when I have done that if I just press and hold?
<Ebron> in darkness bind them and so forth
<jrib> Mech0z: try just pressing one time for a second first
<Mech0z> jrib nothing, not even power in my keybaord :s
<jrib> Mech0z: I don't think you have any choice but to hold it down then
<Jordan_U> Ebron: It's impossible to have "everything" encrypted. At least part of the bootloader needs to be unencrypted for the BIOS to be able to load it, and do you really have sensitive information in /boot/?
<velko> Ebron, maybe this link will help you http://madduck.net/docs/cryptdisk/
<Ebron> Jordan_U: I was under the impression that an attacker could install a malicious boot-loader able to sniff passwords
<Ebron> ... given he/she/.. has access to my computer
<Ebron> Thank you velko :)
<nibbler__> Ebron, that might happen, but its not soo easy to accomplish and maybe more easy to - at least detect
<sacarlson> Ebron: I guess that's what make smart cards cool because they always give a different pass code depending on the random seed provided
<Jordan_U> Ebron: That can be done even with "full disk" encryption. Encryption is not a means of preventing mallicious modification, only a means of preventing reading data without the password. If you give someone physical access then all bets are off.
<nibbler__> Ebron, with grub 2 its possible to even encrypt /boot - but that does not change too much. /boot info is not secret and some cleartext will always be there
<Mech0z> jrib still works, will shut it down with UI this time then :)
<jrib> Mech0z: might try "sudo poweroff"
<velko> Jordan_U, you can always boot from usb stick and have everything on the hdd encrypted
<Mech0z> ok
<Mech0z> tried shutdown
<Jordan_U> Ebron: To give a trivial example, something much more sophisticated could be done, someone could take your computer, remove the hard drive entirely, install an OS on the hard drive which at boot looks like it has your normal password prompt, but after entering your password it emails said password to the attacker and procedes to play a video of the attacker laghing at you.
<sorakun> ubottu hello
<Ebron> Jordan_U: aii.. don't scare me ;)
<criipt> Jordan_U, Neat =)
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: that method wouldn't work with a smart card as they seed changes each boot , also velko: usb boot sounds prity secure as far as I know
<greenit> hi, how can i make an ubuntu-computer "visible" for the rest of the network?
<Zaitzev> hm, how do I get quicktime videos to play in the browser? oO
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: velko: Ebron: Hardware keylogger defeats boot from USB stick also. The important thing to understand is that if you give an attacker physical access, from that point on you must consider the computer compromised.
<sacarlson> greenit: visible to share files?  samba?
<greenit> sacarlson, yes, sambashare alrdy works, but only with typing in the ip
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: ebron: oh and I guess they could flash the bios that's before the usb boot so that takes that out as far as imposible to hack
<bc81> Gorilla_No_Baka: check the answer(s) here, it may be of use to you: http://superuser.com/questions/39942/using-udf-on-a-usb-flash-drive
<Workernaut> hello! My laptop hdd is dying, so i'm running an ubuntu livedisc and backing things up, trying to find the windows product keys.
<Workernaut> Any idea how to give produkey privileges over the slave drive's windows directory?
<Praxi> hmm I installed centrify and locked myself out of my box, thats not good
<Workernaut> all else fails, i'll install produkey on the windows side and hope i can back everything up before my hdd dies
<velko> Workernaut, i don't see how this question relates to ubuntu
<Workernaut> velko, ubuntu file manipulation privileges?
<Workernaut> I mean, it relates to both windows and ubuntu. Windows is currently on a slave, so windows is currently irrelevant.
<sacarlson> greenit: I'm not sure it seems mine are visable and I did nothing in samba to make it happen,  I think at times it takes hours before they are first seen though
<Workernaut> actually, i dont think i've ever gotten help from #ubuntu. I think you dodge my questions every time I come in here.
<Jordan_U> Workernaut: Please clarify "Any idea how to give produkey privileges over the slave drive's windows directory?"
<velko> Workernaut, what are produkey privileges?
<sacarlson> greenit: oh and there is a setting in samba for wins  wins support = Yes
<no-name-> does anybody know what directory in which to find the unity wallpapers in 11.10 ?
<Oer> Workernaut, if you have a Legal Windows, you have a product key sticker on your machine. else you cannot extract it from the hdd.
<linxeh> Workernaut: I have a legal windows sticker on my machine. I cant read the code off it anymore though
<greenit> any1 knows how to tell the network the name of my computer, so that i don't always have to enter the ip when i want to access the shared folders?
<DBan> Windows OS stickers on laptops almost seem like they're designed to fade off...
<trkemist> Anyone here tried using an Ubuntu Laptop connected to a Projector?
<DBan> I don't know how to get a Windows key off through Ubuntu, but I do know how to from inside of Windows itself.
<trkemist> I'm concerned that I won't be able to on my laptop
<Nullzie> why is there no scrollbar in the unity terminal?
<Jordan_U> trkemist: I've done it, but if you have a presentation I would highly recommend you test it out before presenting if at all possible.
<Oer> greenit, terminal: hostname -A
<no-name-> oh, found it. it was /usr/share/backgrounds
<velko> trkemist, i have connected debian proper laptop. it just worked. so shall ubuntu
<trkemist> Jordan_U: Yeah i'm trying to
<dicannamas> does anyone know if amsn is working properly with hotmail messenger?
<greenit> Oer, there is an empty line
<Pici> Nullzie: iirc, it should be using the same overlay scrollbar that the rest of Ubuntu uses by default.  If you can't even see that, you can change your terminal profile settings to enable it.
<Jordan_U> trkemist: Are you having any problems?
<trkemist> velko: yeah. i connect a VGA monitor and it won't show up, so I rebooted my device and it wouldn't show. It has a hotkey for VGA out (its a DEll), still no go
<Ebron> So what exactly is the difference between the installer found on the "download"-page on ubuntu.com and the one found on the "alternative-download"-page? The "try it out from usb first"-feature?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bc81  cheers mate .. lemme have a go
<trkemist> Jordan_U: Yeah its a standard Xubuntu install on a Dell, nothin gfancy
<velko> trkemist, not very reassuring then...
<Viking667> 'llo all. I've got a problem...
<Oer> greenit, try gksu gedit /etc/hostname
<Viking667> in my user menu (the menu I get when I click on my name) I don't have an "Account Settings" entry.
<Jordan_U> !hostname | greenit Oer
<ubottu> greenit Oer: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Viking667> It seems to be the main way to configure accounts ... what command does that actually call up?
<Pici> Nullzie: If you don't care for the look of the Ubuntu scrollbars, you can remove the overlay-scrollbar package.
<Oer> thnx Jordan_U, hostname -A should show it, i guess there is no hostname defined then.
<Praxi> hmm is there a way to unencrypt my home directory?
<Jordan_U> Ebron: The alternative download page has more options, but it also has options for downloading the same exact file that the normal download page will give you.
<Nullzie> Pici: thanks but Im not seeing any scrollbar in the gnome terminal whatsoever
<velko> Viking667, what are you trying to do? add an user? change password? something else?
<Nullzie> Pici: I have also enabled it in the profile settings, but nothing happens
<trkemist> Jordan_U: Any suggestions?
<Pici> Nullzie: You don't see anything if you move the mouse to the right of the window?
<Nullzie> Pici: well a resize icon instead of the cursor but thats it
<greenit> Oer, Jordan_U, my hostname is "shadow" and in /etc/hosts there is the entry "127.0.1.1 shadow" .... why does it not show up?
<Ebron> Jordan_U: I see, then I am confused as to which installer to download if I want to put on my tin-foil hat and rund down the encryption-hole
<Jordan_U> trkemist: I was successfull using the GNOME UI for displays, I expect that the XFCE UI for displays is similar. Have you tried that? Does the UI change at all when an external monitor is connected?
<Pici> Nullzie: hmmm...
<Ebron> Jordan_U: even though you made a convincing argument before :)
<Nullzie> Pici: in nautilus i see it light up to a red bar and a little scroll bar appears, but in termal - nothing
<Pici> Nullzie: Are you using byobu?
<Nullzie> Pici: not sure what that is. this is a fresh oneiric install
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bc81  it did not worked.. i checked with gparted and the hd is still listed as fat
<Pici> Nullzie: Its bascially a set of presets for screen.
<Nullzie> Pici: its gnome terminal 3.0.1 if that helps
<Pici> Nullzie: Can you try running byobu-disable to see if that fixes anything?
<Jordan_U> Ebron: My suggestion would be to go with home directory encryption, as that's where all your sensitive information is likely to be (this will also cause swap to be encrypted). That will prevent anyone from getting your sensitive data if they steal your laptop, and nothing will prevent them from getting your password, and thus your files, if they have physical access to your computer without your knowledge and you continue to use it.
<Nullzie> Pici: ok
<Nullzie> Pici: its byobu isnt installed
<zyxxx_> #scons
<Nullzie> Pici: could it have something to do with compiz wobble effect?
<derpladee> hey guys i want to connet two computers with an ethernet crossover cable and setting static ip
<derpladee> how do i go about doing that in ubuntu?
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get plymouth to send the messages to tty0, as opposed to tty7?
<sacarlson> greenit: this info looks detailed http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/NetworkBrowsing.html#id2582304  seems to set your name in smb.conf  wins server = <name or IP address>
<Oer> !ics | derpladee
<ubottu> derpladee: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<CoJaBo> How do I recover an encrypted home directory? ecryptfs-recover-private gives the error "Could not find your wrapped passphrase file"
<Pici> Nullzie: it shouldnt.  You could try disabling the fancy scrollbar overlay, but I'm just guessing at this point.
<derpladee> nah i just want to share some files
<trkemist> Jordan_U: It does
<trevor69420> derpladee, u  may not need a cross over cable for that
<trkemist> Jordan_U: it goes from widescreen to a more standard 1024x800 which is fine
<derpladee> then what do you suggest
<trkemist> Jordan_U: However I am not able to get the monitor to light up
<Nullzie> Pici: tried with byobu terminal but same issue
<trevor69420> derpladee, most machines auto-sensing to do it so you can use any cable
<trevor69420> use auto-sensing*
<Viking667> sorry about the delay in replying. I want to toggle the auto-login feature of my user, but it doesn't seem to work properly with lightdm or with gdm. (I'm using gdm at the moment)
<derpladee> so what
<derpladee> do you want me to go find a cable that isn't a crossover cable?
<trevor69420> i was just saying derpladee no just saying you dont NEED it
<trevor69420> it will work with or without one
<derpladee> but how can i make it work
<derpladee> with windows machines i just set static ip
<derpladee> but i can't see anywhere in ubuntu where i can do that
<velko> Viking667, edit /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf manually
<trevor69420> sorry... what are you trying to do exactly share a file?
<Nach0z> static IPs are easy as heck in ubuntu >_>
<derpladee> just windows share
<trevor69420> derpladee you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<trevor69420> and set your static there
<Viking667> velko: already found that enabling autologin crashes gdm.
<Viking667> sigh.
<Viking667> andit's a known bug
<velko> Viking667, so what do you expect to learn here?
<ThinkT510> !samba | derpladee
<ubottu> derpladee: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<guntbert> trevor69420: derpladee  can use network manager too ...
<sacarlson> derpladee: the network-manager gui provides a method to set ubuntu to a static ip address
<derpladee> i'm already running samba, i connect well over the wireless router
<trevor69420> guntbert, thats true i guess... i havent used a GUI in years tho
<derpladee> but the wireless router is quite slow
<derpladee> so i want to use a cable instead
<Viking667> well, what I wanted was where the heck "Account Settings" menu disappeared to, and what command it calls when the menu entry is invoked.
<trevor69420> derpladee ok then set your ubuntu up with static and your windows machine with static
<trevor69420> derpladee, http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2961
<Mech0z> how is it I view status of a filesystem, something about --status
<trevor69420> u can also use the network manager as guntbert pointed out
<Viking667> velko: ?
<CoJaBo> Is this a bug?
<sacarlson> derpladee: doesn't your adsl ISP modem have more than one ethernet connection?  then it should just plug and play if you have an extra cable
<derpladee> it does but it's not available to me
<trevor69420> i think he's looking to go adhoc sacarlson
<derpladee> it's in some dude's room
<derpladee> and it's late right now
<trevor69420> derplade set your ethernet port to a static on both the windows and the ubuntu
<trevor69420> derpladee *
<derpladee> yea works well on the windows machine
<derpladee> i set it in etc/network/interfaces now
<sacarlson> derpladee: ok then strait cable it is then, with just the added manual address settings
<velko> Viking667, gnome-control-center ?
<derpladee> but the eth0 interface doesn't seem to be reacting
<derpladee> if i do "ifconfig eth0" it doesn't say it has an ip or anything
<smplman> derpladee: ifconfig eth0 down ... ifconfig eth0 up
<derpladee> i did
<Viking667> When I try "User Accounts", the gnome-control-center closes. Not useful.
<sacarlson> derpladee: you have to provide the ip  with sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.22
<smplman> not if its in /etc/interfaces
<Oins> Hi. I have the following Crontab line "5 8-19 * * * command parameter". Is this line correct, if i like to start the command five Minutes after the full hour, but only between 8 and 19 oClock. Like 08:05, 09:05, ... 19:05
<trevor69420> derplade do you see the wired interface in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<theadmin> Viking667: You can use the adduser, userdel and usermod commands instead if the control center is buggy somehow
<trevor69420> as eth1 maybe
<trevor69420> or eth0
<trevor69420> dunno which interface it is
<Viking667> sigh.
<sacarlson> smplman: sorry your right not if it's in /etc/interfaces sorry derpladee
<trevor69420> derpladee, what if you just run ifconfig with nothing
<Viking667> okay. Thank you.
<trevor69420> just ifconfig does it show your wired interface there at all
<trevor69420> ?
<trevor69420> or is it just WLAN and lo
<derpladee> then it shows all my interfaces instead of just the eth0 interface
<CoJaBo> ..huh, where do i report bugs for ecryptfs ?
<trevor69420> derplade but does it show your ETH0 as well
<trevor69420> derpladee*
<derpladee> yea
<trevor69420> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trevor69420> derpladee, check ur private message
<derpladee> can't we just talk in here?
<grzesag>  HI, I need help with openload - to run it in cron e.g. ever 5 minutes and save results into file. Please help
<trevor69420> easier if i just explain it without all the distractions
<trevor69420> but ok if you want
<igor_> hello
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get plymouth to send the messages to tty0, as opposed to tty7? Using plymouthd --tty=/dev/tty0 just makes the process hang.
<trevor69420> derpladee can you paste the contents of /etc/network/interface to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<grzesag>  I have this entry in crontab: */5 * * * * openload -l 5 www.example.com >> /home/user/results.txt
<trevor69420> i want to see what your config looks like derpladee
<Mech0z> how is it I view status of a filesystem, something about --status
<velko> Oins, it looks right to me
<sacarlson> grzesag: */5 * * * * openload >openload.log
<Oins> velko: thanks !
<derpladee> okay i figured it out now
<trevor69420> derpladee, also paste the output of just ifconfig if you can
<derpladee> thanks for your help though
<igor_> i am still new to linux.  and i'm getting familliar with terminal.  Can someone point me to some simple commands that i can use on a daily basis to get me more used to it?
<derpladee> i wrote in a gateway in etc/network/interfaces and that kinda bugged it up apparently
<igor_> link would be fine
<ThinkT510> !terminal | igor_
<derpladee> it worked alright when i removed the gateway
<ubottu> igor_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<derpladee> (since there wasn't any)
<sacarlson> grzesag: looks good to me other than maybe openload requires sudo?
<trevor69420> yea no gateway in your set up since it's direct
<grzesag> what problem I have when I run command openload it gives results like this  I have this entry: MaTps   4.32, Tps   1.20, Resp Time  1.497, Err   0%, Count   212
<trevor69420> igor_ you should start with learning to navigate the directories using the command line... like learn about 'cd' and 'ls' and 'locate' and some file editing
<grzesag> but when I run vai cron it doesn save it
<Praxi> hmm how can I eject an unrecognized cd on a mac running ubuntu with a windows keyboard
<sacarlson> igor_ well there are so many commands as seen with ls /bin  and ls /usr/bin  and most commands have docs that can be seen with man like man ls
<grzesag> as well as: Max Response time:   7.012 sec someting lk this is saved as Max Response time:   0.000s
<grzesag> at this is what I actually need
<theadmin> grzesag: You should write a script which directs the output of your command to a file.
<ThinkT510> Praxi: tried typing eject in a terminal?
<igor_> got any links?
<Praxi> your a god ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> Praxi: haha
<trevor69420> Praxi if you want to force eject it you can start up your mac while holding the mouse button down
<trevor69420> it'll force the cd to eject
<Praxi> ahh good to know!
<trevor69420> u can also use a paperclip
<Praxi> I must be getting old couldnt see that on the mac tray
<sacarlson> grzesag: might try */5 * * * * sudo openload -l 5 www.example.com >> /home/user/results.txt
<velko> igor_, ubottu has a link for you. just look at the last line of his message
<Mech0z> is there something you can press during boot to see what its doing? (Its just staying there forever)
<igor_> yes i saw that. just fishing for more info. thanks.
<grzesag> sacarlson,  I will try
<trevor69420> praxi i assume its a slot loading mac right?
<Praxi> ya
<Pumpkin-> sacarlson: using sudo in cron seems unwise. Surely you would just set the entry in roots crontab ?
<sacarlson> grzesag: oh but that would also require that your sudo user not require a password so maybe just do it in root cron with sudo crontab -e
<Pumpkin-> like that :)
<ThinkT510> igor_: maybe the guys in #bash know great beginners guides
<grzesag> sacarlson, ok
<igor_> thanks
<trevor69420> oh i guiess it's not an option on that machine then Praxi
<sacarlson> Pumpkin-: yes true
<trevor69420> sorry
<Shojo> Mech0z:  did you try Esc?
<trevor69420> but u can do the mouse button tho
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna: are u there :D i just want to thank you because last time i was talking to you i restart the computer and found that all the list is perfect :D
<Mech0z> Shojo does nothing
<Mech0z> still purple
<Shojo> O.o
<Shojo> Tab?
<Mech0z> nope
<Shojo> if Tab works, type "live" maybe that works?
<theadmin> What are you two trying to do?
<Mech0z> Shojo I can reboot, then I can pick recovery mode
<grzesag> this is bash script I wrote http://pastebin.com/iKZXPnWS any suggestion
<trevor69420> another option Praxi that works for me is when you turn on the machine you can take a piece of cardboard or another cd and press it against the CD while startign the laptop up this will prevent the disk from spinning and after a minute or so the laptop should eject it
<trevor69420> but try the mouse button first
<Mech0z> Shojo tab dont work
<Mech0z> it reacts to a single ctlr alt delete
<theadmin> grzesag: This looks good
<Shojo> Mech0z: if you start in recovery mode, can you shut down normally?
<Mech0z> yes
<Mech0z> I can boot into ubuntu as well
<Shojo> and when you do, do you get the option to start normally?
<trevor69420> also praxi if all else fails you can eject it from the Apple BIOS (which is actually just Open firmware... if you turn on your macbook pro while holding the Command+Option+O+F this will bring you to the open firmware text interface
<grzesag> I know but if you could run it as command and cron yi can see what is my problem
<trevor69420> just type in 'eject cd' and it should eject
<Shojo> so what exactly is the problem?
<trevor69420> then type in mac-boot to continue booting
<grzesag> when you run command you gat statistics and when I run ti as cron I do not get it (all numers are zeros)
<Praxi> ahh nice, very good to know trevor69420
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, I'm here so yhou are up and running now?
<Mech0z> Shojo I get recovery menu (limited to read only menu)
<Fyodorovna> you*
<jetole> Does anyone know where I can download the 9.04 iso?
<Jordan_U> trevor69420: Intel macs use EFI now, not Open Firmware (unfortunately).
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  yeah :D and everything is great :D i just came to thank you :D
<sacarlson> grzesag: oh maybe it's like running top in cron,  I don't think you could as it's changing and moving the curser
<ThinkT510> jetole: no longer supported
<jetole> ThinkT510: Right
<Jordan_U> jetole: Why do you want Ubuntu 9.04?
<trevor69420> Jordan_U same commands tho from the interface
<Fyodorovna> Sifrazooy, no problem, glad your up and running.;)
<grzesag> maybe I do not know, I tried with ping and it works fine
<Sifrazooy> Fyodorovna:  thanks :D
<jetole> Jordan_U: I want to install it on a VM to test some changes before applying it to a live production system
<jetole> ThinkT510 and Jordan_U: I also found the iso already: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso
<Jordan_U> jetole: Why on earth would you use an unsupported OS with years of missing security updates on a production system?
<jetole> ThinkT510 or Jordan_U: ...or just http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<sacarlson> grzesag: I don't know what the output of openload looks like so that's my best guess if the data seen on the screen changes but stays in the same place
<ThinkT510> jetole: i recommend against using it
<grzesag> sacarlson, please see this: http://pastebin.com/yEmBKqPG
<jetole> Jordan_U: because! I don't really feel like explaining the details but you have no idea what the system does or doesn't do or where it's located and why it hasn't been upgraded so be nice
<grzesag> scampbell, maybe will help
<sacarlson> grzesag: that's static but do those numbers change like when you run top?
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get plymouth to send the messages to tty0, as opposed to tty7? Using plymouthd --tty=/dev/tty0 just makes the process hang.
<Brontolo> sera a tutti
<jetole> ThinkT510: I'll keep that in mind if I ever want your opinion about something which you don't know the surrounding details
<jetole> ThinkT510 and Jordan_U: Why can't asking questions be easy in here?
<grzesag> scampbell, no there is line by line produced with numbers
<ThinkT510> jetole: wow, whats with the attitude?
<Brontolo> Si può chiedere aiuto anche per Xubuntu?
<theadmin> !it | Brontolo
<ubottu> Brontolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trevor69420> let's not help jetole now lol
<grzesag> scampbell, output created like in ping
<grzesag> sacarlson, similar to ping
<jetole> ThinkT510 and Jordan_U: I just asked where do I get the ISO and instead I have both of you telling me I shouldn't be using it without knowing anything about why oh and trevor69420, first question I have asked in here in probably a month and I solved it myself so I should have known better then to have asked
<ThinkT510> jetole: 9.04 will likely have security holes by now and you can't get support here, thats why we are asking
<jetole> trevor69420: not that they helped me anyways
<jetole> ThinkT510: I know
<grzesag> sacarlson, whan I change openload into ping it saves just fine
<jetole> ThinkT510: in fact it does have known security holes
<nate_h> does anyone know how to show all the package versions available in a apt repo?
<trevor69420> jetole, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ThinkT510> jetole: and you still want to put it on a production system?
<grzesag> sacarlson, I habe been trying to sort it for the last 3 days
<Jordan_U> jetole: This channel doesn't support unsupported versions of Ubuntu, period. If that is a problem then you may not want to use #ubuntu in the future.
<jetole> trevor69420: yes. I posted that already. when I find an answer I feel it's important to share
<trevor69420> ThinkT510, let him do what he wants
<grzesag> sacarlson, any idea pleas help
<jetole> Jordan_U: I didn't ask for support
<sacarlson> grzesag: then maybe it's not a cursers problem? nope I'm out of ideas
<trevor69420> jetole, so then you found the ISO then I assume?
<Jordan_U> trevor69420: ThinkT510: jetole: This discussion isn't going anywhere productive, can we all please drop it?
<jetole> trevor69420: yes
<trevor69420> ok just trying to help
<trevor69420> sorry
<jetole> 16:44 < jetole> ThinkT510 and Jordan_U: I also found the iso already: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso
<jetole> 16:44 < jetole> ThinkT510 and Jordan_U: I also found the iso already: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso
<jetole> oops
<FloodBot1> jetole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jetole> didn't mean to double post
<trevor69420> thanks for makign that clear sorry for helping
<grzesag> sacarlson, thank you for your time
<jetole> trevor69420: I appreciate it. No need to appologize
<trism> nate_h: if you already added the repo, then for a single package: apt-cache policy packagename; will show the available versions and what repos they come from
<trevor69420> but unforunately if you need help with anything else related to 9.04 i wont be able to help you with that as we cant help support something at EOL (end of life)
<jetole> ThinkT510 Jordan_U and trevor69420: going back to work. Sorry for bothering you guys.
<nate_h> trism, thanks
<nate_h> also found the apt-cache madison command
<trevor69420> bleh mandatory meeting at 5:30 to 6:30 tonight so stupid
<trevor69420> anyways back to ubuntu
<greynilba> #ubuntu-br
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get plymouth to send the messages to tty0, as opposed to tty7? Using plymouthd --tty=/dev/tty0 just makes the process hang.
<lulzfed> The Assembly Programming Master Book (2004)
<lulzfed> ^is that good?
 * HalcyonQc is using a BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps running Android 2.3.3 (2.0.0.56)
<ThinkT510> lulzfed: it unrelated to ubuntu
<lulzfed> is it good tough?
<ThinkT510> lulzfed: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lulzfed> is that an yes?
<trevor69420> +b
<ThinkT510> lulzfed: its a redirection to a more appropriate place to ask
<nunzio> buonasera a tutti
<tumppu> buonasera
<Gorilla_No_Baka> va fan culo
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<ThinkT510> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> !fuck
<Gorilla_No_Baka> !beer
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to vector
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 22:03 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with ubottu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 22:03 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :_
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :))
<ThinkT510> Gorilla_No_Baka: stop that please
<FloodBot1> Gorilla_No_Baka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i love the boot!\
<Myrtti> Gorilla_No_Baka: please mind your language, let's keep it clean
<Gorilla_No_Baka> really?!!
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Keep it polite, professional, and on topic.
<theadmin> That's about all there is to it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> aham
<Gorilla_No_Baka> because we're on topic..! (why would we be.. there's not bloody use) can i ask who's the muppet who took out the udf support?!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> usf tools  are not complete.. i tried to compile it miself..  no chance.. now  i have to see if i can find the source somewhere...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> topic..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i have losts of topics..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lots
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: What's UDF? If you mean the disk images, I don't think anything but ISO is really well supported on Linux, but there are converters around here and there
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get plymouth to send the messages to tty0, as opposed to tty7? Using plymouthd --tty=/dev/tty0 just makes the process hang.
<Oer> Gorilla_No_Baka, you can mount UDF disks, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658827
<Gorilla_No_Baka> theadmin:  you must be new
<Gorilla_No_Baka> Oer:  you too
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: "new"? I'm around here for a few years already.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> how about format a hd ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> there's no more support for it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nice
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i think i will go fack to my freebsd
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Uh, it's still in disk utility, just like it was before. And in mkfs, too.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nope..
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  not working,,
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  tryied for the last hour..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> udf tools are not complete from what i can see
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nevermind..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> this used to be a nice distro before they "machibtosh=apple-ed" it
<Oer> Gorilla_No_Baka, stop the ranting, please.
<vanadio> ciao
<trevor69420> lol wow... Gorilla_No_Baka must be "new"
<theadmin> Gorilla_No_Baka: Don't like the desktop? Change to XFCE or whatever.
<CFHowlett> !it|Vanadi
<ubottu> Vanadi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ThinkT510> Gorilla_No_Baka: nobody is forcing you to use ubuntu...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lol
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i am not.. this is not my machine.. thanks god!
<trevor69420> alot of what he is saying is false as formatting disks is still in disk utility just like before according to what i'm seeing
 * CFHowlett no, I want the developers to come to my computer and create a distro that does everything just the way I want straight out of the box, darnit!
<Pici> Gorilla_No_Baka: I don't believe  that any Linux supports full UDF write support.
<nullucas> I need pitivi 0.15, the latest stable version. But it's not available in the repos for my version, lucid lynx. Why? I don't know where to find it...
<theadmin> nullucas: Search for a PPA.
<kiama2005> Have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 The keyboard is not acting as expected.  Shift + 2  gives this " how can I change this ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> trevor69420:  go ahead try to format something to udf and then tell me what i say is false
<CFHowlett> nullucas   ??? see http://www.pitivi.org/?go=download
<tumppu> kiama2005: maube changing keyboard layout would help
<theadmin> kiama2005: That's normal behavour for many layouts actually. Paste this in a terminal and tell if it starts behaving normally: setxkbmap us
<nullucas> theadmin, in the official ppa (and in another one too), it's not available for lucid lynx. Only for 11.04 ect...
<theadmin> nullucas: Then maybe upgrade :$ Or build from source, if you know what you're doing
<CFHowlett> nullucas   see the link.  It's right on the page ...
<nullucas> CFHowlett, the ppa at that link gives me pitivi 0.14... not 0.15, which is the latest one
<kiama2005> Where is the terminal in Ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> kiama2005: Hit Ctrl-Alt-T
<CFHowlett> nullucas   look closer "I want to compile the development version" i.e. 0.15
<theadmin> kiama2005: That's the easy way, the hard way is find it in the menu by searching "Terminal" :D
<Oer> nullucas, see https://launchpad.net/~pitivi/+archive/stable but be carefull with PPA's.
<kiama2005> Tks.
<trevor69420> Gorilla_No_Baka, just to humor you i'm starting my vm right now and i'll do it
<theadmin> Oer: That's one weird PPA - it only has ONE package, only for natty... lol
<CFHowlett> theadmin   and no activity since 10/01/2011 ...
<Oer> theadmin, i know, ubuntu is faster these days to provide the lastest packages.
<theadmin> Oer: Well, they still have a very specific policy on it, but yeah
<nullucas> as far as I know, 0.15 is not the development version, but it's the "new upstream stable release"
<CFHowlett> nullucas   I see no evidence of that on the site ...
<Oer> nullucas, 0.15 is available in Oneiric.
<theadmin> Oer: (s)he's using Lucid
<theadmin> Oer: Apparently has no wish to upgrade
<CFHowlett> nullucas theadmin  wait, so "latest released" = "latest stable" then.  I <mis-spoke/> earlier.  Sorry for clouding the issue
<CharminTheMoose> How do I get plymouth to send the messages to tty0, as opposed to tty7? Using plymouthd --mode=boot --tty=/dev/tty0 just makes the process hang.
<nullucas> I thought "long term support" meant that you had a version of linux that had the best "support" for updates, bug fixes, etc. Apparently I was wrong. I guess LTS only means "don't touch anything and everything will run as good or as bas as it's always run"
<CFHowlett> nullucas   I've got backports and every other repo enabled on 10.04.  0.13.4 is the installed candidate version of pitivi.  If you 0.15 NOW you must compile.
<CFHowlett> nullucas   some packages can be picked up via backports, some don't.
<nullucas> it's just that I was looking for some good video editor. Kdenlive and Openshot are among the best, but they eat WAY too much memory. Pitivi seems to run fast, but the old version (0.13) is so basic that you can't do anything (no effects whatsoever)
<xangua> !latest | nullucas
<ubottu> nullucas: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<CFHowlett> !sru>cfhowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett, please see my private message
<nullucas> anyway, thanks... I'll see what I can do
<theadmin> !msgthebot > CFHowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett, please see my private message
<nullucas> the new LTS 12.04 is coming soon anyway...
<CFHowlett> theadmin   got it
<velko> !msgthebot> velko
<ubottu> velko, please see my private message
<theadmin> Anyhow, be right back from irssi, lol, my eyes are asking for a change
<root_> hello
<theadmin> Ah there.
<skmsmslk> my sound system suddenly got  not working ?
<lukebrannon> i'm trying to setup an ldap server on ubuntu 10.04 using the doc found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer and when I try to add the RTC DIT i'm getting the error: "Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80) additional info: <olcModuleLoad> handler exited with 1"   Is there a better doc on setting up LDAP on Lucid for the first time, and if I want to start from scratch do I just need to do a 'apt-get remo
<lukebrannon> --purge slapd ldap-utils' and reinstall?
<dommer> Hello again.  So I have my camera part of my webcam working now; the issue still is however that the mic does nothing.  This camera is fine and I feel buying a new one is pointless since this one works fine in windows.  However, I would use windows if it wasn't so ****y to me.  All it is good for to me now is a viking funeral.  Any suggestions?
<dommer> Any assistance is well loved from.
<dommer> Hello?
<mooperd> hello. something went wrong with my mysql installation. To repair I deleted everything in /etc/mysql and did a apt-get --purge mysql-server
<mooperd> I think I have broken everything more
<rogst> dommer: so your webcam mic does not work is that correct ?
<nathansuchy> hi everyone go to my website nathanlive.com
<Ebron> Can I safely uninstall CUPS when I don't have a printer, and still be able to "print" documents to disk (i.e print as pdf)?
<mooperd> Ebron: yes
<Ebron> goodie :)
<mooperd> although Ebron, why bother
<mooperd> ?
<dommer> It didn't
<dommer> I found why
<Ebron> mooperd: good point
<dommer> rogst
<rogst> dommer: okay
<Ebron> mooperd: house cleaning.. tend to go beserk
<Ebron> berserk*
<mooperd> something went wrong with my mysql installation. To repair I deleted everything in /etc/mysql and did a apt-get --purge mysql-server. When I reinstall nothing appears in /etc/mysql
<dommer> Ya know how in windows it sets sound devices off for no reason and you have to go in some stupid menu somewhere, uncheck, then attempt?  Yeah I found it after I put in the fresh brand new sound drivers yesterday.  THAT menu, allowing me to control mute on/off, wasn't there.  Got it ^3^ *durp*
<mooperd> \join #debian
<Guest66529> Hi guys, i'd like to ask for help... i have installed link monitor applet (http://www.nongnu.org/link-monitor/) via synaptic but i'm unable to add it to my bar... if i click right mouse button and choose "add to panel", the link monitor is not in offered list... anyone idea how to solve that, please?
<CFHowlett> Guest66529   so this is essentially the gui equivalent of ping www.nongnu.org  ???
<Guest66529> CFHowlett: yes, it should be smthng like a graphic ping constantly present in toolbar
<Guest66529> http://www.nongnu.org/link-monitor/screenshot.png
<Guest66529> my problem is that i am unable to add it to toolbar
<Phrogz> I need ImageMagick (and ideally RMagick) working on my 10.04 server. Web resources have failed me. I will give someone $25 paypal if they can help me get ImageMagick working (such that 'convert' can resize JPGs and PNGs). I will give $50 if you help me get RMagick compiled and working on top of that.
<Phrogz> Any takers?
<Guest66529> phrogz: seems more like in/out festival here :)
<Phrogz> Well, I can hope and wait. :)
<nibbler__> Phrogz, that  should be easy...
<nibbler__> Phrogz, apt-get install imagemagick
<Phrogz> nibbler__: Then if you like cash, we're about to both be happier.
<Phrogz> nibbler__: That results in convert not understanding JPG.
<nibbler__> Phrogz, let me see
<Phrogz> nibbler__: I'll start a pastie with output for you to review. Feel free to join #phrogz if you want to keep the noise here to a minimum.
<miha1> Hi. I can not set up a video camera Genius. Please help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/873750/ I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Thank you.
<Avihay> how is the gui package installer for gnome is called, I mean the one that runs when you double-click a deb file in nautilus?
<ComputeristGeek> I had weird errors with AHCI/IDE on an occasion......and a non-related error with about 1/10 of the screen being rotated (and when I say rotated I mean that the "Applications" starts away from the left end and the shutdown button appears at the beginning)
<velko> Avihay, gdebi
<Avihay> velko: thanks
<ComputeristGeek> I solved the former through changing the BIOS settings from IDE to AHCI....the second through a new version installation (I had the 10.04 LTS but I just removed it and installed 11.04)
<ComputeristGeek> Any explanatory inputs would be appreciated (though my simple guess for the second error is that the older version didn't have the intel vga driver)
<stercor> I just in stalled a Buffalo wireless adapter.  It's on wlan0.  How do I shove some bytes through it to determine that it's working?
<Phrogz> stercor: lynx? ping?
<Phrogz> wget? curl?
<stercor> Phrogz: Thanks...so simple, yet elusive.
<miha1> Thanks to all.
<stercor> Phrogz: ifconfig only shows HWaddr, no inet addr...
<velko> miha1, will this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797715.html
<Phrogz> stercor: Have you edited /etc/network/interfaces ?
<stercor> Phrogz: no.
<Phrogz> stercor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Adding_it_to_.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-network.2BAC8-interfaces
<psyferre> Hey folks, would anyone have a quick moment for advice?  My putty session timed out while running a grub update, and like an idiot I decided to just give the machine a quick reboot to resolve the dpkg lock.  Now the system starts to boot but does not quite get to a prompt.  I assume I just need to get in and run dpkg --configure -a... is a live cd the best way to go about this?
<velko> psyferre, yes. in a chroot
<velko> psyferre, don't forget to mount-bind /dev/ and /proc before you enter the chroot. else grub won't see any hard disks
<ciccio> salve
<miha1> velko, on another distro without problems, it worked, but I did not want to. Thank you, nowunderstood.
<Zaitzev> bah, I can't get Quicktime-videos to play in Google Chrome, anyone here that can help me out a little?
<psyferre> velko: thanks, I appreciate it!  I was having trouble googling the right terms to find the info I needed.
<Dogears> Hi!
<KI7MT_> .
<Eustaquio> Hi, anyone is having problems with linking "shm_open" etc in gcc? (using -lrt) option
<hello-world> thank you
<skmsmslk> is there any way to install asus chipset , audio driver ?
<hello-world> my to i have problem with hadphone in acer is don't run
<skmsmslk> my suddnely got not working too
<trism> Eustaquio: make sure to specify -lrt after the object files that contain the reference to shm_open
<Eustaquio> trism can I paste you the make result?
<trism> Eustaquio: sure
<Eustaquio> http://pastebin.com/VFua2K3g
<Eustaquio> this is
<trism> Eustaquio: yes: gcc -pthread -lrt -o exec/manager obj/manager.o obj/semaforoI.o obj/memoriaI.o should be: gcc -pthread -o exec/manager obj/manager.o obj/semaforoI.o obj/memoriaI.o -lrt
<Eustaquio> how could I change it? I've been given a makefile and I dont know too much about them
<shade34321> what does this mean,
<shade34321> ".ssh/known_hosts" E667: Fsync failed
<trism> Eustaquio: you need to edit the makefiles, but how you go about this depends on the project, if it uses autotools or is just a straight makefile or something else
<velko> shade34321, what are you doing in order to receive this message?
<Eustaquio> It's just a small code about learning, I'll paste it
<shade34321> velko, editing my known_hosts file
<Eustaquio> http://pastebin.com/NcQjam6r this is the makefile
<hinoue> join #volatility
<stercor> Phrogz: the device maps as wlan0.  The flags are: UP BROADCAST PROMISC MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1.  Can the PROMISC mean that it's just sitting around waiting?
<trism> Eustaquio: ahh, easy enough, remove -lrt from LDFLAGS and add a new line below it: LDADD := -lrt, then append $(LDADD) to the end of every line that has $(LDFLAGS)
<soh> when I login in tty i get "-bash: xxxx: command not fount" I must have accidently pasted something somewhere, any ideas?
<GASSYPOOTS> hi
<GASSYPOOTS> im finaly running ubuntu and i LOVE it
<GASSYPOOTS> i rarely say that to any other linux interface but this one rocks
<nunod> :)
<bastidrazor> soh: look in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<Eustaquio> trism dude, I just love you!
<velko_> shade34321, i found this link. maybe you don't have enough space on the disk or the disk is bad? http://vim.1045645.n5.nabble.com/Fsync-failed-td1174972.html
<Eustaquio> thank you very much!
<trism> Eustaquio: no problem
<GASSYPOOTS> i couldnt do wubi normally but i made my own liveusb and its working just fine!!!
<stercor> GASSYPOOTS: Which distro?
<GASSYPOOTS> ?
<GASSYPOOTS> oh 11.10
<shade34321> velko, shouldn't be a space issue, the home nfs mount is at 92% full, also I'm deleting lines from it so I'm actually making it smaller...but I'll double check it just in case
<stercor> Ubuntu, LinuxMint, LUbuntu, EdUbuntu, ...
<velko_> shade34321, you may have a disk quota problem also
<GASSYPOOTS> a 8 gb usb will do GREAT
<stercor> RedHat, Fedora, CentOS, ...
<shade34321> velko_, that seems likely actualyl
<soh> bastidrazor: nothing there, I dont habe .profile
<shade34321> I'm not sure what the quota is nor how much space I'm using
<shade34321> lol
<GASSYPOOTS> uhh check your disk???
<bastidrazor> soh: what command are you trying to run
<soh> bastidrazor: nothing I get that right after login, theres some xft settings loaded up
<shade34321> hmm...12GB download folder may be the problem..rofl
<Real> suuup
<soh> bastidrazor: btw, im using arch, but I think I was kicked from #archlinux, anyways, should be same file in ubuntu, i guess
<velko_> soh, i missed the description of your problem because i was disconnected
<brianp1992> can anyone help me on here?
<velko_> brianp1992, the only way to find out is for you to ask ;)
<brianp1992> okay :) well its with the software center and synaptic, ill copy past the error msg
<dommer> Can someone please remind me of where I find the option for setting graphics to low, normal, and fancy?
<soh> velko_: right after login in tty, before I "startx" I get "-bash: xxxx :command not found" there are some xft font settings loaded up that I must have accidently pasted something somewhere, I want to remove these lines :)
<velko_> soh, have you checked your ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile files for the xxxx string?
<brianp1992> i get this any time i install/remove any thing in the software center or synaptic,,,
<brianp1992> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<brianp1992> dpkg: error processing nvidia-kernel-common (--configure):
<brianp1992>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<brianp1992> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brianp1992>  nvidia-kernel-common
<FloodBot1> brianp1992: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shade34321> brianp1992, use pastebin:)
<soh> velko_: yes, I dont have .profile
<brianp1992> how? lol
<soh> velko_: and theres nothing in .bashrc
<shade34321> go to pastebin.com
<root_> join/
<shade34321> copy and paste your file in there and it'll give you a link to it you can paste in here
<root_> hello
<shade34321> if you're using ubuntu you install something that will do it for you
<shade34321> (a command)
<velko_> soh, silly question - is it possible that you put the whole string that you see as a message of the day? unlikely but still worth to check
<brianp1992> whats the cmd to install it?
<zykotick9> velko_: supporting arch is offtopic in #ubuntu, if you want to help soh perhaps you two should move to PM
<shade34321> brianp1992, one sec and Ill find it
<velko_> zykotick9, what? you mean that this problem cannot occur in ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2012-03-08
<zykotick9> velko_: doesn't matter - only ubuntu is supported in #ubuntu
<velko_> zykotick9, so call the ops to kick me out
<brianp1992> okay i figured it out, heres the url http://pastebin.com/kn4C0dPA
<shade34321> brianp1992, pastebinit is the command and package name...sorry had to switch to my ubuntu computer
<bastidrazor> velko_: he means this issue did not occur in Ubuntu therefore is not a valid question/answer session here.
<brianp1992> http://pastebin.com/kn4C0dPA
<velko_> bastidrazor, i do understand this. but i'm not using ubuntu either. am i therefore not qualified enough to talk on this channel?
<Praxi> who told me to use xfce earlier? was that trevor?
<zykotick9> velko_: i don't use ubuntu either - but i don't seek support for my distro in this channel
<brianp1992> shade34321, the error mesage when i uninstall programs via software center http://pastebin.com/kn4C0dPA
<VGN-AR31E> hello guys
<VGN-AR31E> anyone in here tonight?
<shade34321> brianp1992, is that just installation of anything or something specific?
<VGN-AR31E> need HELP!
<velko_> zykotick9, ok. i apologize if my words were not chosen carefully enough. what i wanted to say is that i don't think that his problem is arch-specific. so he's not asking for arch support on the ubuntu channel
<brianp1992> shade34321, it will pop up when installing/uninstalling anything
<jamilto> teste
<pcfreak2> hey guys
<pcfreak2> just wondering
<shade34321> what about installing something with terminal?
<jamilto> koe rapeizeeee
<pcfreak2> have any of you tried the 12.04 beta 1??
<jamilto> alguém do brasil akii?
<VGN-AR31E> :/
<zykotick9> pcfreak2: reask in #ubuntu+1
<pcfreak2> ok
<pcfreak2> see u
<VGN-AR31E> need some advice... want to get rid of windows 7
<VGN-AR31E> and switch to linux.... advice required which one is best suited
<VGN-AR31E> :/
<Praxi> windows 8? bwhahahah
<brianp1992> shade34321, it will pop up when installing/uninstalling anything
<VGN-AR31E> lol no no - had enough of windows
<shade34321> brianp1992, have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482704&page=2
<Praxi> VGN-AR31E, trying that myself now for the record though, dumped my windows box, installed ubuntu
<tynajas> algun español?
<VGN-AR31E> want to switch to linux
<shade34321> and/or tried it?
<Praxi> this is my second day with it
<zykotick9> !es | tynajas
<ubottu> tynajas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<VGN-AR31E> any probs praxi?
<brianp1992> shade34321, i love you
<Praxi> ya tons of productivity problems
<shade34321> brianp1992, lol
<VGN-AR31E> hummm.... thats no good :/
<Praxi> I'm a windows admin, with some minor linux admin
<shade34321> brianp1992, make sure it fixes the issue first:)
<shade34321> brianp1992, so then I can go celebrate for actualy helping somebody:D
<danny> hello i am trying to install teamviewer wicth is a program that was ported over using wine much like google picasa i beilve and when i install the .deb 64 bit file it went all good until i try to open the porgram and thats when i get this "failed to load tvwine.dll.so " "could not load the GNU/Linux extension shared library tvwine.dll.so
<brianp1992> shade34321, yes, im pretty shure its what im looking for
<VGN-AR31E> what computer do you have?
<Praxi> manage a few magento stores, open-erp and a few things like that for linux, but I mainly do a bunch of MS SQL data mining.
<VGN-AR31E> hummm... right
<Praxi> built computer, intel 2500k, 8gb ram, nvidia card
<VGN-AR31E> worrying.... as your a computer wizz and getting probs
<Praxi> I'm not a linux wizz though
<Praxi> this channel has helped me quite a bit, but still it shouldn't be that difficult hehe
<VGN-AR31E> hummm I am neither -- just fed up of windows
<Praxi> admittedly a lot of it I did to myself
<VGN-AR31E> okay... have you tried any other linux os?
<Praxi> I wanted to try centrific? a tool to authenticate me against my active directory and provide me with access to my network resources.  It prevented me from loggin in, had to goto terminal and delete my user profiles and uninstall it, there was a few hours wasted.
<zykotick9> VGN-AR31E: gnu/linux if for people that hate windows.  BSD is for people that hate gnu/linux.  and OpenBSD is for people that hate everyone.  </joke>
<VGN-AR31E> lol at zykotick
<Praxi> so far linux doesn't like my big canon copier that we print label stock on, it prints, but only in black & white, having trouble finding a good driver for it.
<brianp1992> shade34321, when i went to apt-get install  nvidia-kernel-common    it was unavailable, do i really need it lol?
<VGN-AR31E> hummm... i got this coming weekend to sort my laptop out
<VGN-AR31E> not sure if i want to take the risk :/
<VGN-AR31E> been reading - linux would/might not install a lot of the devices?
<Praxi> I tried mint a few months ago on a vm, it wasn't bad, ubuntu is probably friendlier to noobs like me though
<VGN-AR31E> hummm so should go with ubuntu if i install linux?
<Praxi> take a good backup and give it a whirl, what do you mainly do?  maybe I have had some xp with that and can offer noob insight into it
<mneptok> VGN-AR31E: it's not "install." it's "does the device vendor provide open specifications?"
<VGN-AR31E> or would anyone recommend differently for my Sony Vaio VGN AR31E?
<mneptok> VGN-AR31E: a Live session will sort all this out.
<danny> so how would i be able to add tvwine.dll.so to my dependecies or were ever it should go ?
<shade34321> brianp1992, honestly I"m not sure but I'd see if you can update first
<VGN-AR31E> a live session?
<Praxi> ya thats very true VGN-AR31E get the ubuntu cd, boot off it, but dont install it, it lets you try
<Praxi> gives you a functioning ubuntu desktop without installing
<VGN-AR31E> right....
<zykotick9> VGN-AR31E: the only suggestions you'll get here are for ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu for a more audience you might want to ask in the ##linux channel
<mneptok> VGN-AR31E: download a Live CD image. burn it. boot from CD. run Ubuntu. see what it does. no changes to your hard disk.
<VGN-AR31E> so I can download it and burn it onto a cd
<VGN-AR31E> to be used?
<Praxi> ya
<VGN-AR31E> aaah brilliant!!!!
<VGN-AR31E> cheers
<linuxdude2> what we talking about peeps??
<GASSYPOOTS> i dunno
<VGN-AR31E> thats fab... thanks praxi and mneptok
<linuxdude2> what do you guys want to talk about??
<GASSYPOOTS> who used a liveusb?
<linuxdude2> i have a liveusb
<linuxdude2> of ubuntu
<GASSYPOOTS> i made my own
<linuxdude2> gparted
<linuxdude2> and debian
<FloodBot1> linuxdude2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Praxi> yw VGN-AR31E feel free to send a tell if you want noob perspective or the geek speak getting too much :)
<linuxdude2> got yelled at by bot.
<linuxdude2> "dont" flood
<linuxdude2> says bot
<brianp1992> shade34321, ill up date then try install agan
<GASSYPOOTS> pi is about 3.141569....
<Praxi> trying using complete sentences linuxdude2? :)
<VGN-AR31E> cool praxi
<shade34321> brianp1992, sounds good
<mneptok> linuxdude2: and you continue to send multiple inputlines for single thought. please stop.
<pengw> hi
<linuxdude2> i will, ive never used IRC before
<Wabs> flooding must be bad in this channel to have 3 bots for it
<linuxdude2> yet I'm a huge nerd, jailbreaking peoples iPods and iPhones for $5, trying to save up money for Starhawk for PS3
<pengw> i got a question i use glade3 and python and I have 3 text entry, Now I want to pass these three boxs's text to a function to calculate. So what should I do?
<GASSYPOOTS> the only thing i dont like about ubuntu is i cant use flash so noyoutube repeater
<linuxdude2> for what??
<no-name-> does the 32-bit version have a RAM limit like windows does? (I have 8gb)
<pengw> it is quite hard to find a good glade gtk tutorial
<linuxdude2> you can use flash in Ubuntu.....
<Praxi> 4gb limit for 32b?
<linuxdude2> #GASSYPOOTS
<GASSYPOOTS> how?
<linuxdude2> hold on
<brianp1992> shade34321, alright, same thing happend,  heres what it says http://pastebin.com/KeE0T7rf
<GASSYPOOTS> not in chromium
<zykotick9> no-name-: yes, 32bit can only address 3.?GB of RAM, PAE is a "hack" that lets you use more.  If your CPU supports 64bit, with 8GB i'd use it.
<no-name-> zykotick9: thanks
<GASSYPOOTS> im usbooting XD new word :P
<linuxdude2> install Flash in USC for Firefox, Flash is built in to Chomium
<shade34321> brianp1992, my guess is you don't need it but like I said before I'm not sure...maybe somebody else can chime in and let you know for sure:/
<GASSYPOOTS> well i have installed java but look
<itaylor57> linuxdude2, flash is native to chrome not chromium
<linuxdude2> oh
<linuxdude2> i learnt something
<velko_> pengw, http://www.micahcarrick.com/gtk-glade-tutorial-part-1.html#Specifying_Callback_Functions_for
<linuxdude2> i thought it was
<linuxdude2> flash works for me in firefox and chomium
<brianp1992> shade34321, alright well im going ot remove a package and see it it complains..
<shade34321> brianp1992, ok
<linuxdude2> ok
<VGN-AR31E> okay i am out now.... once again Thanks Praxi
<VGN-AR31E> was nice chatting!
<linuxdude2> kool
<linuxdude2> you guys use DD-WRT??
<linuxdude2> it's a nice firmware
<linuxdude2> ill be right back
<Lyte101> anybody get gwibber to display notification bubble? (ubuntu 11.10, gwibber 3.3.2)
<brianp1992> shade34321, well :) it worked thanks a tonn
<shade34321> brianp1992, my pleasure..have fun:)
<brianp1992> shade34321, how much do i owe you?
<GASSYPOOTS> well try this in chromium
<GASSYPOOTS> http://www.youtuberepeater.com/watch?v=vJ0vmn0oMPs&name=Nightcore+Seng+om+Ingenting
<Bray90820> anyone know how to map the ubuntu 10.10 touchpad correctly on my macbook pro
<GASSYPOOTS> i installed java
<shade34321> brianp1992, nothing...i get my motorcycle license tomorrow and I get to ride my motorcycle for the first:D
<GASSYPOOTS> ...
<brianp1992> shade34321, niice lol ill be getting mine soon too lol
<GASSYPOOTS> i had to paste that because for some reason i can get libright or whatever to get out of my screenshots >.<
<shade34321> brianp1992, woot!
<Bray90820> anyone know how to map the ubuntu 10.10 touchpad correctly on my macbook pro
<GASSYPOOTS> nope
<Lyte101> anybody get gwibber to display notification bubble? (ubuntu 11.10, gwibber 3.3.2)
<GASSYPOOTS> i guess ubuntu laptop?
<Bray90820> do you even know the error i am talking about
<GASSYPOOTS> nope im using desktop with RAID
<Bray90820> the trackpad is maped wrong on macbooks
<brianp1992> grassypoots dosent know anything he just got here lol, bray90820
<Bray90820> well he know everything i haver said
<Bray90820> it's a general error accross all macbooks
<peasant> I just switched my 11.04 luks lvm to an SSD and now I get it won't boot...just says (initramfs) right after I punch in the passphrase.  I realize that this is because it is still decrypting /dev/sda5 instead of /dev/sdb5 but I don't know how to tell it otherwise.
<shade34321> Does anybody know what this error is from , "drwxr-x---  9 lightdm       lightdm       4.0K 2012-03-07 19:27 lightdm
<shade34321> "
<brianp1992> shade34321, thanks again man ill be back im shure lol
<shade34321> brianp1992, np..later
<brianp1992> shade34321, later
<AdmV0rl0n> hi
<Bray90820> so no ome knows how to remap a macbook trackpad
<AdmV0rl0n> I'm on konversation 1.3.1 and it keeps segfaulting. Anyone seen this before and know of a fix?
<Bray90820> anyone know how to map the ubuntu 10.10 touchpad correctly on my macbook pro
<Bray90820> someone has gatta know
<zykotick9> !patience | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bray90820> they should tell me they dont know
<Praxi> we don't know
<Bray90820> anyone know for a reguler trackpad
<Bray90820> regular
<peasant> bray90820: did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586340
<Dogears> How do I add Sun-jre to the repository on 10.10?
<Bray90820> i did
<zykotick9> Dogears: if you want sun-java these days, download it direct for Oracle (see "/msg ubottu java" link for more details)
<Praxi> hmm I'm using xfce on 11.10, is there any reason I couldn't do away with the default panels and just use docky?
<Dogears> Thanks
<Praxi> is there anyway to add a notification area to Docky?
<allure> Why isn't gparted detecting my usb thumb so I can repartition it?
<Jordan_U> allure: Is the device not listed in the top right, or is it listed but shows as "unpartitioned"?
<allure> Jordan_U: not listed on the top right
<Jordan_U> allure: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<allure> Jordan_U: sure, just a second
<allure> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/4XfuJq6q
<danny> hello i am trying to install teamviewer wicth is a program that was ported over using wine much like google picasa i beilve and when i install the .deb 64 bit file it went all good until i try to open the porgram and thats when i get this "failed to load tvwine.dll.so " "could not load the GNU/Linux extension shared library tvwine.dll.so
<Jordan_U> allure: Is any utility able to detect this drive?
<Praxi> I just installed that Danny, was something I had to do, but it told me about it
<allure> Jordan_U: it is automounted, then I umount it so I could edit the partition table on gparted, but it's not detected there
<Jordan_U> allure: How did you umount it?
<danny> Praxi, so um did u figue out whats wrong ?
<allure> Jordan_U: clicking on the eject on the file manager
<Praxi> I didn't get an error
<Jordan_U> allure: That's the problem. "eject" also turns the device off in addition to unmounting it. You'll need to unplug and replug the drive to access it again.
<Praxi> in the software center, think it had one other step listed in its description I had to do.
<Praxi> I'm using it now though
<allure> Jordan_U: ooh! I see. Thank you, I'm going to try that
<Jordan_U> allure: To unmount it either find an "unmount" option in nautilus, use the unmount option in GParted, or use the "umount" command.
<Jordan_U> allure: You're welcome.
<allure> Jordan_U: yes, it does work! Thank you :)
<Jordan_U> allure: You're welcome :)
<Praxi> first time you run it, has to be run from a terminal thats what it was Danny
<danny> praxi, how do i do that
<Praxi> ctrl alt T then type teamviewer7
<Praxi> not sure if that fixes your tvwine issue though, guess you find out
<Guest76761> Hey guys, I need some help adding a plugin to Pidgin so I can use qq.
<Guest76761> Was wondering if anyone can give me a hand for a minute.
<danny> gave me the same error i am using ubuntu 12.04 but i didnt think that would have an effect on it would it praxi
<danny> Praxi, gave me the same error i am using ubuntu 12.04 but i didnt think that would have an effect on it would it
<Praxi> ya probably not hehe
<Praxi> no other good advice for you, other than reinstall, verify your x64 type stuff
<peasant> Guest76761: Heavy lifting required?
<danny> well how do i delete a program i installed using the softwarecenter and a .deb package its not in the software center so i dont know how to delete it
<Guest76761> Nah, just need to use your fingers :P
<Praxi> hmm
<peasant> Guest76761: Ask away.
<TrentonAdams> hey guys.  I forget the commands to completely re-initialize your grub installation, in you've changed a bunch of stuff since first install.  For example, you might have added lvm, or changed a drive, etc.  Anyone recall?
<Ronin01> Im Making A New Fstab Entry For A Hard Drive I Just Mounted But Blkid Wont Return Its UUID
<Guest76761> Sent you a message peasant.
<Ronin01> can anyone tell me the command?
<Ronin01> I am in the directory I just mounted but blkid still wont see it
<zykotick9> TrentonAdams: "sudo update-grub" you mean?
<Ronin01> maybe
<Ronin01> i just recovered this system
<Ronin01> the grub was messed up before
<TrentonAdams> zykotick9: there were more commands than that.  I think that may have been just one of them.
<Ronin01> yeah
<zykotick9> !grub2 | TrentonAdams
<ubottu> TrentonAdams: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Ronin01> thanks
<Praxi> hmm my xfce is too small, looks like it needs anti aliasing everywhere
<Ronin01> ok the update-grub didnt work
<Ronin01> grub is the wrong way to go
<Ronin01> because it has nothing in it
<Ronin01> for grub to see
<Ronin01> can someone help me locate its UUID by command line?
<Ronin01> I tried researching it before wasting anyones time
<zykotick9> Ronin01: "sudo blkid" is the correct command.  check if there is anything interesting in "dmesg", prehaps the drive isn't being detected by the kernel?
<Ronin01> oh wait
<Ronin01> thanks that did it
<Ronin01> i wasnt sudo blkid
<Ronin01> ....
<FloodBot1> Ronin01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bsims> why the heck doesn't ubuntu one have a progress bar?
<Josh|Killjoy> whats the command do install python 3 via terminal?
<bastidrazor> W 3
 * FraterM sees lots of progress bars in software center.
<Bsims> FraterM: not in ubuntu one
<bastidrazor> Josh|Killjoy: python 3 is not in the ubuntu repositories.
<zykotick9> Josh|Killjoy: even 12.04 is using python 2.X - you could check for a PPA, but good luck with that
<zykotick9> s/is/isn't/
<zykotick9> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<zykotick9> sorry about ^^^, why does !time in the channel give above factoid, while "time" in PM with ubottu give the time/date?
<ok> hi
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, what does time am give?
<philipballew> when compiling to i need to make as root or just make install (checkinstall) as root?
<wylde> philipballew: you can compile as normal user
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: sorry, i don't understand your question
<wylde> philipballew: and yes you need to sudo make install
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, I thought you meant !time pm I have not seen the command.
<zykotick9> philipballew: are you familiar with checkinstall?  If not "/msg ubottu checkinstall"
<philipballew> zykotick9, yes I am. Can someone tell me what this fail message means http://paste.ubuntu.com/873890/
<peasant> I already started pvmove.  Anyone know how to see progress?
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: if you just give !time in the channel you get the NTP factoid, if you "/msg ubotto !time" it returns the current time/date
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, ah I'm a bit slow, well most of the time really. :)
<CFHowlett> !aircrack|philipballew
<philipballew> CFHowlett, I know what it is :)
<trism> Josh|Killjoy: sudo apt-get install python3; I don't know what the others are talking about
<GASSYPOOTS> Hello
<skmsmslk> how to write and compile the c++ ?
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, you will need the build-essentials and and ide of some sort or an editor at a minum
<itaylor57> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<skmsmslk> i had install build-essentials but i donot where to write and how to compile ?
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, http://mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html
<Dogears> How do I check which java versions are installed?
<itaylor57> Dogears, to check which java you are using type java -version in terminal
<itaylor57> Dogears, to set which java sudo update-alternatives --config java
<GhostRyder> Holy moly
<skmsmslk> <itaylor57> it not working ?
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, what is not working?
<skmsmslk> it is not describing briefly ?
<GhostRyder> I have never seen this many people in one chat room
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, what version of ubuntu are you running,and what java have you installed?
<celthunder> GhostRyder: there are bigger and smaller ones
<skmsmslk> ubuntu 11.10 and i donot which version of java !
<GhostRyder> Hello celthunder
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, what is the output from "java -version" typed into terminal with out the quotes?
<skmsmslk> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:.............................
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, read the following link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<waxstone> <skmsmslk> use openjdk to replace java
<DJSKiDD> hi all
<DJSKiDD> woops I need #ubuntu-offtopic
<skmsmslk> are u serious !
<skmsmslk> what is openjdk ?
<hiexpo> !openjdk
<itaylor57> skmsmslk, if you want to run oracle 7 follow this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<waxstone> <skmsmslk> to install a program i use "netbeans" which uses java I have to use openjdk instead
<KI7MT> skmsmslk, it's open-source implementation of the Java SE Platform
<waxstone> Oracle (Sun) Java 6 is no longer available to be distributed by Ubuntu, because of license issues.
<ablyss> do people still use java
<skmsmslk> does it affect to c++ compiler ?
<celthunder> skmsmslk: no
<celthunder> ablyss: yes
<waxstone> ablyss: if they have a mobile phone they do
<skmsmslk> what is the best then ?
<a5m0> is there a command to instantly sleep all discs?
<waxstone> skmsmslk, you can still install sun java but you have to rely of PPA's
<ablyss> thx celthunder and waxstone.  I forgot about cellphones
<skmsmslk> one thing more i want know about  sql  and how to use in ubuntu ?
<ablyss> besides cellphones I hardly ever use java on my pc
<ablyss> does libre office use java
<celthunder> ablyss: libre uses a ton of crap
<ablyss> hahaha
<celthunder> check the dependancies for java i guess
<ablyss> i would guess no since it comes preloaded with ubuntu
<waxstone> skmsmslk, you want to install a sql server like mysql? Or manage a server from your computer?
<celthunder> skmsmslk: to use it install mysql-client then mysql -u <user> -p<pass> db
<ablyss> the closest I come to using mysql is with mythtv
<Poison> #animeka.tm
<skmsmslk> no i want write and learn more only ?
<celthunder> ablyss: my mail server uses it... and most web servers
<celthunder> skmsmslk: what?
<Dogears> I am trying to install Java on 10.10 at the moment - I used this http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en but I can't see that in installed correctly?
<ablyss> celthunder, i run a simple http server.  I think I would get lots more gray hairs if i ran a mail server too ! :)
<skmsmslk> i donot want to use server !
<waxstone> skmsmslk, http://w3schools.com/sql/default.asp
<celthunder> skmsmslk: then how the hell do you plan on using it
<celthunder> ablyss: meh its easy and there are worse things to run.
<waxstone> !java | Dogears
<ubottu> Dogears: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ablyss> hehe.. celthunder , if you say so.. cheif ! :)
<dog_balls> how can I search for packages located in a certain repository ?
<dog_balls> if I have that repo in my sources.list
<ablyss> user accounts, filters, spam guards.. black lists.. ugh.. nightmares
<celthunder> skmsmslk: i think you need to look up what you want to do your question made no sense waxstone w3school is pretty bad
 * dog_balls shows his stuff to the public
<waxstone> dog_balls, apt-cache search packagename, I think
<dog_balls> waxstone: I'll give that a spin
<ablyss> sudo apt-cache search ....
<waxstone> celthunder, I didnt want to say google ;)
<celthunder> ablyss: lol not the problem the problem is other idiot admins using things like barracuda rather than setting up there own filters
<celthunder> waxstone: he needs to google so he can form a question that makes sense
<dog_balls> how do I get the latest packages for boost ?
<dog_balls> I tried the ppa from jkieran
<googlemoomoo> how to run android app in ubuntu ?
<Guest76761> How do I close pidgin, when I quit the program it just goes up to the little message icon on the top.
<luciano> I need help to use lampp
<celthunder> dog_balls: compile it from source using git/svn
<celthunder> luciano: what about it
<xangua> Guest76761: buddies - quit
<savid> In the ubuntu installer, within the livecd, it gives "Install Ubuntu Inside Windows 7" as one of the options.  What does that mean?  What if I want to install ubuntu to a different partition?
<dog_balls> celthunder: and if I want packages ?
<celthunder> googlemoomoo: intstall the emulator
<luciano> Whenever i start the lampp file i get a mysql error
<celthunder> dog_balls: then idk lol it probably wont be up to date though
<xangua> !dualboot | savid
<ubottu> savid: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<luciano> Whenever i start the lampp file i get a mysql error
<Guest76761> thanks!
<dog_balls> celthunder: I can't really be bothered at this hour, late in the night, with 4h left of sleep to undergo such a hard task of compiling something, even hellworld
<googlemoomoo> celthunder can the emulator run all app ? and where do get the emulator
<xangua> googlemoomoo: get and install the android sdk
<dog_balls> celthunder: that's why I'm usin ubuntu..
<itaylor57> googlemoomoo, http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<savid> xangua: that page doesn't talk about the option  to "Install inside"
<savid> xangua:  I don't understand what "install inside windows" means
<googlemoomoo> the emulator can install app and run it ?
<xangua> savid: it means with wubi
<xangua> !wubi | savid
<ubottu> savid: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<savid> xangua:  ButI'm not in wubi,  I'm in the livecd.
<A-Lusion> hello my lovelies.
<savid> xangua what exactly happens when I click "continue" with that option selected?  Will it just tell me to boot into windows and use wubi?
<Guest76761> I downloaded the video/voice chat plugin for pidgin, now do I iniate a video chat?
<xangua> Guest76761: pidgin supports voice and video with jabber protocol
<Guest76761> Ohh, not with msn?
<bobweaver> savid,  there are 3 options right install next to what ever this will make a daul boot happen. erase and install. this will wipe all data and and just install ubuntu and then there is other for if y0u have like 3 or more operating systems that you would like to boot
<Guest76761> Is there any MSN program that supports video and voice?
<xangua> savid: i have never seen an 'install Inside windws' option on the live session installer
<savid> bobweaver:  so if I want to install ubuntu to another partion, I shouldn't select "install inside windows 7", right?
<savid> xangua: it's definitely there :-P
<Aucun> Guest76761: Skype?
<bobweaver> install next too ? could you take a screenshot (print screen key ) and upload here
<xangua> savid: won't yopu mean 'alongside' as in 'next to' ¿
<Matrix> Anyone here ever install Ubuntu 64 on a alienware laptop ?
<bobweaver> !screenshot | savid
<ubottu> savid: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Guest76761> Aucun, most of my contacts are on msn :(
<xangua> !anyone 1 bobweaver
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !anyone | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<savid> xangua: bobweaver: yeah, I want to install "alongside", but it doesn't give that option.   One sec I'll get a screenshot.
<Aucun> Guest76761: I've never used msn to be honest, but I know skype would be the way to go for video and voice.
<bobweaver> thanks savid
<savid> oh, wait I don't have a print key
<savid> old fashion way then
<Guest76761> Okay, what's a good skype program?
<Matrix> google.
<xangua> Guest76761: skype.com
<bobweaver> Guest76761,   I use Ekiga softphone for Voip not the best but does the trick
<chao> savid,you may partition the hdd manually to install alongside with your current system
<Guest76761> Thanks.
<savid>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<savid> xangua: bobweaver: http://i.imgur.com/oQRAP.jpg
<Guest32722> ？
<invalid> [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 204 <- Any fix?
<A-Lusion> Is it possible to boot from a NAS?
<bobweaver> savid,  yes the first option will daul boot
<A-Lusion> Within a LAN
<Phr3d13> i set up a proxy to be able to update my ubuntu, but i no longer need it, but can't get rid of it, answers from google searches didn't help
<savid> bobweaver:  but why does it say "inside" windows, and not "alongside"?
<bobweaver> savid,  not sure good question
<savid> I guess might as well just do it manually.  Just worried I'm going to mess up the windows install.
<bobweaver> savid,  you could suggest or file a bug about that here https://launchpad.net/ubiquity
<savid> bobweaver: yeah, unfortunately I'd like to get this installed :-P    I'm just not sure how to install it so that it knows to make grub entries for both OS's
<A-Lusion> I'm setting up dual booting on my pc too, I just got a fresh harddrive ready to be conditioned to my bidding.
<A-Lusion> What are you reading from? I was thinking of dual booting Windows 7 and Precise
<Guest76761> Is there anything special I need to do to get ubuntu on an SSD?
<A-Lusion> however my windows 7 boot is not a seperate partition but instead within my c:/
<savid> I remember last time I tried this, it asked me if I wanted to install alongside windows.   No it's just asking if I want to install "inside" windows.  Ugh.
<bobweaver> savid take your time and  take screenshots and let us know about questions
<Phr3d13> savid, are you in windows with the disc in, or did you boot from the disc?
<savid> bobweaver:  no, I am not in windows.  I have booted from the livecd.
<Guest76761> Is there a better music app than Banshee?
<savid> Phr3d13:   no, I booted from the livecd
<celthunder> savid: uhm run the normal installer make a paritition for ubuntu leave the windwos one in tackt and it will add ithem for you
<celthunder> Guest76761: yes lots mpd is really really nice
<savid> celthunder:  So if I just do "something else" option,  it will automatically add the grub entry for me?
<celthunder> Guest76761: mpd/mpc work great
<celthunder> savid: whats the something else?
<savid> celthunder:  http://i.imgur.com/oQRAP.jpg
<Guest76761> Do I just search MPD in software center?
<savid> celthunder:  this is what I get when I choose "Install Ubuntu" from the livecd
<savid> celthunder:  and, I'm booted into the livecd, not into windows
<bobweaver> savid,  question do you want to have ubuntu and windows installed ?
<bobweaver> or just ubuntu ?
<savid> bobweaver:  both
<bobweaver> or jsut windows ?
<bobweaver> pick the first options
<celthunder> savid: uhm choose something else yeah....why does it say inside windows.. thats a dumb option
<savid> bobweaver:   but I don't want it installed "inside" windows
<bobweaver> savid,  dont worry about that
<savid> bobweaver:  I want it installed in another partition that I already have up
<celthunder> savid: choose something else
<bobweaver> ohh
<savid> bobweaver: the wubi docs say that  "inside" windows means literally inside,  not in a different partition
<bobweaver> that is a different story all togeather
<savid> which is why I'm hesitant to choose that option
<celthunder> savid: you are using wubi??? go get the normal installer
<savid> I just don't understand why that option is showing in the livecd installer,  and not the "alongside" option.
<bobweaver> savid,  you partitioned the hardrive allready  ?
<savid> celthunder:  no,  I'm not using wuby
<reith2004> savid yea choose something else to create/select the partition
<savid> bobweaver: yes,  I already have partitions set up (i set up partitions before I installed windows)
<celthunder> savid: ok good then choose something and pick your partitions
<bobweaver> read what reith2004 just said
<savid> reith2004:  if I choose something else and do it manually,  will it create the grub entry for windows so that I can still boot windows?
<celthunder> savid: yes
<savid> ok, trying that now.
<celthunder> you pick where/what gets added to grub
<reith2004> savid yea if you install it right.. it will create grub bootloader
<no-name-> I'm trying to setup a dualboot system (Windows 7 (already installed), Xubuntu 11.10), just resized the Windows 7 partition to make room but I'm not sure whether to make the partition for linux a Primary or Logical partition?
<celthunder> no-name-: depends on how you want to set it up and how many partitions you have
<celthunder> no-name-: you get up to 4 primary if its a mbr gpt may have different limits
<no-name-> celthunder: well I just want window's two partitions and xubuntu's 2 (swapspace and main), and I want the grub boot loader
<celthunder> no-name-: then you can make all primary
<no-name-> ok
<no-name-> thanks
<Phr3d13> i can't get update manager or apt-get to forget the proxy i used to need
<Xajin> join #chef
<no-name-> celthunder: do I have to explicitly/manually create a swap partition along with the / partition, or will the installer just do it for me?
<celthunder> no-name-: make one.... or i always do... i usually install ubuntu with debootstrap....
<no-name-> ok
<no-name-> how big should I make it? I have 8 gb of ram
<celthunder> depends...
<celthunder> are you going to use it
<no-name-> dunno
<CFHowlett> no-name-   with that much ram, you should use 64 bit ubuntu for speedier performance ...
<celthunder> if you are not going to use all 8 gb and not use suspend dont bother with one at all
<no-name-> CFHowlett: yeah, it's 64-bit xubuntu
<nOStahl> hi guys, is there a way to boot off my usb drive from an ubuntu cd?
<celthunder> nOStahl: yes
<TroN-0074> 2 GB for swap is enough
<nOStahl> how so
<hawaii12> come join channel sealion
<celthunder> nOStahl: add your usb drive as a grub entry when it comes up
<celthunder> hawaii12: no
<TroN-0074> and  Linux will boot from a logical or primary partition just fine
<hawaii12> "/join #sealion"
<nOStahl> ? I have an ubuntu server 32bit cd
<celthunder> nOStahl: ok? so
<nOStahl> and ubuntu server 64bit on my flash drive i want to boot (towers not booting from it even though the tower boots from other flash drives )
<nOStahl> so I'm setting at the first screen that pops up asking for language
<TroN-0074> is the flash drive damaged?
<celthunder> nOStahl: boot to the cd then tell grub where the usb is.
<nOStahl> how do I boot to grub
<celthunder> nOStahl: uh it should be the first thing you see when the cd boots
<kadri> hello
<nOStahl> ? its the screen that says Ubuntu and install ubuntu server / enlist system with ubuntu orchestra server .. etc
<kadri> hello
<celthunder> kadri: ?
<celthunder> nOStahl: possibly.
<nOStahl> ?
<kadri> hey
<Phr3d13> i can't get update manager or apt-get to forget the proxy i used to need
<kadri> kanena elinas edo
<zykotick9> Phr3d13: check /etc/apt/apt.conf for the proxy line
<kadri> help
<skmsmslk> how to install tv tunar driver ?
<Phr3d13> its not there, there isn't anything there
<celthunder> kadri: with what??
<celthunder> skmsmslk: install the module then modprobe it
<CFHowlett> !gr|kadri
<ubottu> kadri: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<skmsmslk> i donot know how to it ?
<Phr3d13> zykotick9, that file is empty
<zykotick9> Phr3d13: ya i saw your reply, sorry i have no idea then.  good luck.
<k3y> hi matez?
<Phr3d13> darn
<TroN-0074> yo wud up!
<celthunder> k3y: hi
<k3y> nm new to this whole IRC chat ... it's like a foreign world
<TroN-0074> what kind of chat did you do before?
<k3y> none lol
<CFHowlett> k3y   this is the ubuntu support channel.  General chitchat can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic, but if you have a specific support question please ask
<k3y> well ok, didn't know that >.>
<celthunder> TroN-0074: ytalk
<skmsmslk> <celthunder> plz  tell me about module and modprobe ?
<TroN-0074> ytalk was irc base too wasnt?
<DigitalNinja> So I downloaded and installed skype. When I turn it on it freezes up my computer and then the program crashes.
<k3y> how did you install it?
<celthunder> TroN-0074: it was before irc... it sucked lol bit like using netcat... sure you can does not make it good
<CFHowlett> DigitalNinja   what version of ubuntu
<DigitalNinja> 11.10
<celthunder> skmsmslk: what card what have you tried etc
<DigitalNinja> I downloaded the .deb off their website. Opened it in the software center and installed it from there.
<CFHowlett> DigitalNinja   I don't know why skype is acting up, but i'm not surprised.  Linux skype development halted some time ago.  Now that's it
<celthunder> TroN-0074: :) i gave it because other than bbs there really werent many things to talk with before irc
<CFHowlett> is owned by microsoft, expect zero development or support.
<skmsmslk> even i donot know how to get version detail by terminal !
<TroN-0074> o.k so I thought freezes only happen in ubuntu if you have a kernel panic which is cause by a missing driver when using a piece of software is that true?
<DigitalNinja> Is there any alternative? I need a program that either handles skype or MSN webcam chat.
<k3y> <--- looking for the tutorial that I used
<celthunder> TroN-0074: no that is far from true
<CFHowlett> DigitalNinja   lemme look ...
<DigitalNinja> Thanks.
<celthunder> DigitalNinja: pidgin
<xangua> DigitalNinja: skype handles skype voice/video chat
<k3y> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/how-to-install-skype-ubnutu.html
<DigitalNinja> xangua, skype crashes.
<CFHowlett> DigitalNinja   facebook has skype integration iirc ...
<CFHowlett> i.e. you don't have to be running skype to chat
<celthunder> er nvm no video in pidgin
<k3y> Any good programming IRC rooms?
<TroN-0074> doesnt empathy support video interaction?
<k3y> pidgin > empathy
<k3y> =D
<xangua> CFHowlett: DigitalNinja with a plugin only for windows and osx
<celthunder> k3y: /list or in general #<language> on freenode (this network)
<TroN-0074> but empathy is already installed in ubuntu isnt?
<celthunder> empathy is a massive fail
<CFHowlett> xangua   grr.   ty
<k3y> yeah I was reading the specs of it.. it blows
<CFHowlett> DigitalNinja   see amsn
<k3y> celthunder <languge> could equal like <c++>
<k3y> ?
<DigitalNinja> amsn hasn't been update and microsoft changed the protocols for webcams I tried it.
<celthunder> k3y: /join #c++
<k3y> o wow
<CFHowlett> DigitalNinja   grr.
<k3y> y i no connect
<k3y> !
<celthunder> k3y: ?
<celthunder> k3y: try ##c++
<k3y> ##c++
<k3y> oops
<celthunder> with the join
<DigitalNinja> Ooo Empathy works for it.
<wrektjet> so... i have a webcam that suddenly isnt being found by 11.10. any ideas on what i can do besides rebooting?
<shaneo> is there anyway to get file sharing to work with uverse via ubuntu or is that a feature only windows users get
<k3y> hmm, not able to send
<waxstone> k3y: type ---> /join #c++
<k3y> do I have to register or something?
<waxstone> works for me
<celthunder> waxstone: thats what i said
<k3y> invite only
<xangua> !register | k3y
<ubottu> k3y: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<waxstone> you need to register your nickname
<k3y> ah
<celthunder> k3y: /msg nickserv help
<celthunder> shaneo: what protocal does it use
<KI7MT> worked for me too
<waxstone> celthunder: has an issue with english
<shaneo> celthunder, not sure but att says it needs windows media player streamer so whatever that uses
<celthunder> waxstone: what? I speak English quite well...
<celthunder> shaneo: you can probably get it to work...
<waxstone> celthunder: not you =)
<celthunder> yay skm left...hope he finds google
<TroN-0074> looks like Empathy did it for DigitalNinja good!
<shaneo> celthunder, wmp or just figure it out lol i cant find anything on it anywhere
<shaneo> and uverse doesnt recognize anything im sharing
<celthunder> shaneo: try mplayer
<shaneo> celthunder, ok what about vlc also ?
<celthunder> it handles pretty much anything
<TroN-0074> are you sharing over your network?
<celthunder> shaneo: i dont know i dont like vlc.
<TroN-0074> like throught your router?
<shaneo> TroN-0074, yeah via uverse
<shaneo> uverse has digital media streaming options
<TroN-0074> so if you open nautilus and browse the network does your files appear there?
<shaneo> yes
<shaneo> but uverse box isnt seeing them
<TroN-0074> then you can just open them with vlc if that is what you like
<shaneo> TroN-0074, im trying to use the uverse feature which has no ubuntu support or any linux at all so im trying to find a way to get it to work
<skmsmslk> how to register irc ?
<user1233333> can someone suggest some way to checksum filesystem level? I have a large raid that i want to ensure the data is correct. Something like xfs. problem is that xfs doesn't allow growing of raid 6 arrays
<shaneo> skmsmslk, /nickserv register <email> <password>
<CFHowlett> &#$!!!  Hotmail just reset my inbox - evolution re-delivered 4000 messages for me to sort
<shaneo> skmsmslk, /nickserv identify <password>
<TroN-0074> is uverse the internet service by AT&T
<celthunder> user1233333: fsck?
<celthunder> TroN-0074: yes
<shaneo> TroN-0074, yes
<zirpint> user1233333, zfs maintains chksums
<skmsmslk> from where it is done ?
<user1233333> zfs doesn't allow easy raid growth like mdadm does
<TroN-0074> o.k I have a different service so I dont know how to do that you are trying to do
<user1233333> i need/want something below mdadm level so that mdadm can correct
<Datz> Hi, I want to add a ppa, with instructions on using: add-apt-repository which is not found.
<TroN-0074> ubuntu is not available in ZFS I dont think
<TroN-0074> as far as I know is still in ext4
<zirpint> zfs, btrfs etc
<TroN-0074> btrfs is under develop so it might not work correctly at this time
<TroN-0074> I havent hear much about it
<TroN-0074> I think opensuse started using it
<KI7MT> zfs info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<scientes> multi seat pls!!
<zirpint> anyway there are some bolt-ons you can do at the user level, like fswatch to monitor the disk checksums
<user1233333> Ok, so here is the problem. I can't/don't want to use XFS because XFS does not allow for simple growing of RAID 6 arrays(aka pools). This is a very large filestore(4tb atm, growing at about 400 gigs per month). It is write once read multi. I want a way to ensure that the data I'm reading is correct, otherwise have the MDADM repair the block(mark it as bad and then write it else where using parity calculations). BTRFS may have th
<user1233333> fsck
<user1233333> and does not support raid 6 natively YET
<tensorpudding> btrfs is not yet stable and if you use it you have decent risk of data loss.
<scientes> btrfs IS stable, but only on a stable machine
<scientes> its ability to recover after a hard shutdown is not great, yet
<roasted_> Question - If my home directory is 755 permissions (jason:jason) and I want Kristi to back up her data to a folder on my home directory, if I create a folder within my home directory and give it 775 perms (jason:kristi) she'll be able to have full access to that folder, despite the parent home directory being 755 jason:jason, right?
<scientes> btrfs gave me confindence to upgrade to 12.04 with an ability to roll back if it didn't go well
<shaneo> roasted_, yes
<shaneo> roasted_, but shouldnt your home drive have 777 and her 755
<scientes> roasted_, as long as she has execute permissions on every directory that is a parent of the target directory
<user1233333> I'm not worried about hard shut downs. This is a server that is write once, so it is very unlikely that I will be writing during a hard shutdown. but it doesn't implement raid 6 yet. would mdadm on top have the ability to recover from checksum errors and correct the data?
<scientes> i.e. o+x
<roasted_> shaneo, no, home permissions default to 755
<scientes> user1233333, btrfs has alot of benifits based on being COW
<roasted_> shaneo, I didn't want to chnage that. I just wanted to add a folder on it for her to back up to
<shaneo> roasted_, oh oops sorry
<zirpint> do you have cron.d/mdadm    it runs a consistency check every week
<zirpint> md doesn't do parity check on read, because its slow in software, but your adapter may support it. you can turn it on at the hardware level possibly
<user1233333> scientes, i really don't care about how i do this, i just need a solution that will meet my needs: checksumming, ability to add drives to raid(like mdadm grow), and the ability to recover errors on reads from parity
<zirpint> you need to use a diff fs or use hardware that supports parity check on read
<zirpint> md + ext wont do parity check on read
<scientes> user1233333, eother XFS or btrfs then
<KI7MT> I think he should look at the ZFS option as well.
<scientes> no
<user1233333> scientes, damn. xfs doesn't support growing raid z2 very well(you have to add a whole new pool), so btrfs will probably be needed. and that scares me that it isn't production yet. I don't want to lose my data/have corruption.
<scientes> don't do ZFS
<scientes> user1233333, oracle is going to put btrfs into production VERY soon
<KI7MT> why
<scientes> and almost certainly in fedora 18 as well
<scientes> so youll be 6 months ahead
<user1233333> scientes, with no fsck and the fact that they tell you not to use it in prod yet, i kinda doubt that. but i have no data to back that up
<scientes> user1233333, there is a fsck, it just isn't realeased yet
<scientes> and ZFS doesn't have a fsck
<Guest68935> I just bought a mini itx box with an atom 2700, tried to run ubuntu from a thumb drive on it, and it works, but I can't change screen resolution from 640x480... any ideas?
<zirpint> now if you're using raid3 or raid4, they do parity check on read by default. but raid5 doesn't
<abellong> Hello, Now I'm using ubuntu 11.10, and I want to try ubuntu 12.04 beta1. The update-manager doesn't prompt ubuntu is available. My laptop still has some free disk space. I can think of two ways to try 12.04 beta1: 1. Upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 beta1 using a liveusb. 2. Install 12.04 beta1 along with 11.10. Which is better?
<zirpint> but raid5 is faster on modern hw
<CFHowlett> abellong   keep 11.10.  installl virtualbox.  install 12.04 to virtual box.  12.04 is beta NOT ready for prime time.
<user1233333> scientes, exactly. that is why i am wary to use it. it would be great if they had raid 6 implemented as well, because i think that is on the road map. it is just scary using a non prod recommended fs on 4+tb of data
<zirpint> if the data is mission critical, use raid4 or a controller that enforces parity checks on read
<scientes> WTF is raid4?
<scientes> is it raid 1+0?
<user1233333> raid 4 is just raid 5 except parity is on one disk
<abellong> Thank you CFHowlett, but I want to try to test whether it's support my laptop
<user1233333> raid 5 is a huge improvement over 4 and no one uses 4
<zirpint> raid4 is multiple data disks and one parity disk
<user1233333> and i'm pretty sure raid 4 doesn't enforce parity checks on every read....
<abellong> If it hash some issues, I could report bugs. Can it be tested in virtualbox?
<Zagaba> Hi. I'm looking for a way to boot directly on a tty.
<zirpint> user1233333: thats how raid3/4 works. it reads all the drives simultaneously and checks against the parity bit
<zykotick9> !text | Zagaba
<ubottu> Zagaba: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zirpint> sequentially rather
<zirpint> raid4 = block-level parity, raid3 = byte-level
<Zagaba> ubottu: Thanks. I'll see if it work for me.
<ubottu> Zagaba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user1233333> zirpoint: raid 4 is just raid 5 except that the parity is written to one disk, instead of being distributed throughout the disks. it has the same n-1 storage but has bottlenecks on the parity. I don't think that raid 4 has been used for years. at least not in many places. I also think you are mistaken about it reading everything. There is no reason for it to do that
<horseatingweeds> I just brought kubuntu out of 'sleep' mode, and it's a black screen with the mouse pointer. What's the hot-key combination to resart kde?
<zirpint> user1233333: it has to check the parity because it reads each disk sequentially. that's how it knows if the drive failed or not
<abellong> It's not good to discuss more than one topic at the same time, right? This is my first time to use IRC
<user1233333> zirpint: doesn't it find out a drive has failed by getting block read failed errors? Like every other raid level?
<CFHowlett> abellong   one question at a time ...
<horseatingweeds> I've tried ctl+alt+bksp. Kubuntu came out of sleep with a blank screen.
<PhantomPhreak53> Is there an easy way to see all packages that were installed by a specific ppa or source?
<PhantomPhreak53> I think the ppa I was using had some bad packages and want to remove them
<dema> hi
<waxstone> PhantomPhreak53, /etc/apt/sources.list.d for PPA's. /etc/apt/sources.list for others
<PhantomPhreak53> waxstone: I know what the ppa is but I want to see what packages it installed
<waxstone> ahh
<PhantomPhreak53> I really don't want to apt-cache policy each one :p
<sacarlson> PhantomPhreak53: I have seen a way to remove them all before but not list them but let me at least look at the remove one
<PhantomPhreak53> yeah I have messed around with ppa-purge but I would like to know what packages it is going to remove before I remove them
<PhantomPhreak53> I know there is a way but either I have drank way too much tonight or just getting old
<PhantomPhreak53> maybe a combo of both ;)
<sacarlson> PhantomPhreak53: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/  ppa-purge
<PhantomPhreak53> sacarlson: yeah that just removes them
<zirpint> user1233333: it depends on the implementation. checking parity is faster in raid3/4 since the parity is on a dedicated disk
<zirpint> apart from the block you're reading
<PhantomPhreak53> I want to see them first
<zirpint> maybe md never checks parity on read
<PhantomPhreak53> it may have installed stuff over and I just want to make sure I backup anything that may be affected just in case
<waxstone> PhantomPhreak53, found this but not for PPA's http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sholea89> hello
<frojnd> jow
<researcher123> is it possible to backup my data like music,videos,docs, in compressed mode and stored freely on Internet for later recovery?
<CFHowlett> researcher123   technically: sure!  Also, see recent FBI takedowns/seizures
<waxstone> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<zirpint> http://www.midwestdatarecovery.com/raid-array-tutorial.html
<zirpint> RAID4: "Each entire block is written onto a data disk. Parity for same rank blocks is generated on Writes, recorded on the parity disk and checked on Reads."
<sacarlson> PhantomPhreak53: this looks like it also list ppa http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/y-ppa-manager-easily-search-add-remove.html
<zirpint> this is inexpensive in raid4 because the parity disk can be read at the same time as the data disk, and less data needs to be retrieved
<zirpint> in raid5, parity is distributed across all the disks - its mingled with data, so you'd be delaying data reads with an expensive random access read if you checked parity every time
<KI7MT> zirpint, in raid-4 what happens if your parity disk fails?
<researcher123> CFHowlett: whats that.guide me please
<researcher123> CFHowlett: about backup n seizure by FBI?
<zirpint> youre probably screwed KI7MT.. but it might try to recreate the parity bits based on the data on the other 2 drives
<CFHowlett> researcher123   shrink your media.  Note that if you back it to ubuntu one, the limit of the free account is 5 gigabytes.
<researcher123> CFHowlett: ok. n whats that FBI seizures? any security risk to our data?
<CFHowlett> researcher123   right click on your file and send it to ubuntone - you HAVE set up your ubuntu one, right?
<researcher123> CFHowlett: yews I have setup ubuntuone
<KI7MT> zirpint, yeah, a single point failure on a mission critical data storage solution probably isn't wise.
<zirpint> its recoverable because you have redundant stripes
<CFHowlett> researcher123   fbi has pretty much stated that if it ends in .com, it's seizable.  Legit users get hurt just like illegal users if  a domain gets seized.  Can't see it happening to ubuntone but ...
<zirpint> but the point is it halts when the data is corrupted, unlike raid5 (by default, without sw/hw parity checking on read)
<researcher123> CFHowlett: ok
<zirpint> so would you rather be notified when your disk returns garbage, or keep chugging along?
<CFHowlett> researcher123   be aware that dropbox and most other could backups specifically exempt themselves from damages due to seizure cause by illegal use.
<CFHowlett> *cloud*
<researcher123> CFHowlett: ok.thats good
<zirpint> i cant think of a mission-critical system that can accept corrupt data without any checks
<zirpint> parity disk failing is like your server being set on fire.. you need geographically-redunant servers
<zirpint> raid5 without parity-checking-on-read is a false sense of security
<KI7MT> zirpint, if it were me, I'd be looking at getting a professional consultant to advise :-)
<zirpint> im pretty sure most "enterprise" raid hardware has parity checking as an option, if not enabled by default
<zirpint> *checking on read
<zirpint> its probably slightly more expensive than the consumer versions
<coleix1> Anyone has run rygel? is a dlna server and is giving an error that i can't find on google http://paste.ubuntu.com/874016/
<zirpint> http://www.dba-oracle.com/oracle_tips_raid_usage.htm    some good suggestions on the various raid options for use with oracle
<zirpint> they suggest RAID10 is the bestesst
<KI7MT> They have allot of money though :-)
<binger> celthunder: hi it's me from yesterday. I did get ubuntu up and running ok with both wireless and wired connectivity.  The wireless needed a driver. I am on the right track with the static ip for the wired too.  Downloaded 25gb of android rom repo just fine. Started the compile before we went for dinner and when we got back the screen was dark and couldn't get it to wake up.
<coleix1> I installed the library for avidemux but didn't work, any ideas?
<zirpint> yeah oracle is quite the cash-taker
<zirpint> but hey, it may be worth it depending on your needs
<binger> celthunder so i shut it down and restarted and now ubuntu won't boot up at all.  There's a message initially that says something like "HDIO get_identity failed /dev/sdc" and then it boots to an initramfs prompt
<binger> I suspect that it either ran out of ram or out of disk space during the compile but do not know
<biosystemaltered> fix up as this: error while loading shared libraries: libglut.so.3: can not open shared object file: No such file or directory
<binger> fortuantely i had mirc already installed on my old xp laptop so here i am.  So I need some advice please?
<binger> I don't know anything about the initramfs prompt and what I should do now
<biosystemaltered> how to install the libglut??
<biosystemaltered> can anyone help me?
<binger> I can boot from the livecd but don't know how to get to the previous install.  Can I install again over the other?
<D-Chymera>  hi guys, I'm working in a molecular biology lab and I'd like to set up a system of short identifiers which I can write on my samples in order to unambiguously know what is what without cramming all the info on small labels. Do you know of any program that would be able to help me with this? It would be great if I can conveniently create new identifiers online (maybe even from my phone) and if it would have a permission/accounts system
<biosystemaltered> does anyone know how to install libglut?
<KI7MT> biosystemaltered, a few searches and it appears that's part of an app call: freeglut  do you have that installed? Im not familiar with it.
<sacarlson> D-Chymera: does it have to be human readable?  how about barcode?  they have barcode readers for smartphones also to read them in the lab
<coleix1> Any idea on a way to fix this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/874016/ on rygel?
<zykotick9> !here | coleix1
<ubottu> coleix1: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<scientes> coleix1, you have to explain what is going on, not just the error message
<sacarlson> D-Chymera: and I would go with 2d barcode that can be any text/number or website that you wish
<coleix1> Rygel is a dlna server, I'm trying to stream pushing it from my android to my tv but is giving me an error on rygel's side wich I can't find on google on a way to fix it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/874016/
<zirpint>  "Recent large academic studies have identified the surprising frequency of silent read failures that are not identified or resolved in enterprise hard disk arrays despite the typical integrity  functions"
<scientes> sacarlson, how many characters can those encode?
<scientes> and is it just http://fo.var/etc
<scientes> ?
<scientes> encoded
<sacarlson> scientes: I don't think there is a limit the graphic output just gets biger
<scientes> ahh coool
<zirpint> "In the case of disk-based archives, all RAID devices should have “parity check on read” enabled. Some RAID controllers support this, but others do not. And some RAID arrays support this feature but it causes significant performance degradation."
<bazhang> zirpint, why paste that here
<Lirth> When I try to boot from my USB drive for Ubuntu 64 bit 11.10 all I get is a black screen with a blinking underscore.
<zirpint> "A recent academic study [1] of 1.5 million HDDs in the NetApp database over a 32 month period
<zirpint> found that 8.5% of SATA disks develop silent corruption."
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<KI7MT> bazhang, there's was a long discussion earlier about file systems and what to use etc etc.
<bazhang> zirpint, lets stay on topic of ubuntu support please
<coleix1> Or maybe someone knows of another dlna/upnp server that is not PMS, because PMS show a bunch of glitches on the video like artifacts.
<Lirth> zykotick9: Thanks.
<zirpint> so you could potentially have 15 errors per petabyte of data, if this study is accurate
<zykotick9> coleix1: are you aware of mediatomb?  it's what suggested from the !upnp factoid - i've never used it myself...
<bazhang> !ot | zirpint
<ubottu> zirpint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zirpint> its likely other parts of your stack will detect the error - disk hardware fault, checksums at the network level etc
<EZF> problem: my ubuntu 10.04 box can somehow get an dhcp assigned ip address from my router yet cannot ping that router or reach anything aside from other pc's on the same subnet. Any ideas what could cause this?
<bazhang> zirpint, please stop
<Lirth> I just disabled my touchbad and I can't reenable it. I have the hotkey for ctrl-alt-p but it's not working anymore.
<coleix1> zykotick9: I don't think it has dlna, at least I haven't found it saying anywhere.
<zirpint> i wouldnt worry about it, unless your disk is powering a nuclear plant or something
<zykotick9> coleix1: i don't personally know what dlna even is, so i'm no help.  good luck.
<coleix1> zykotick9: no idea on how to fix the gstreamer problem either?
<binger> I need some help please.  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/874038/  celthunder was helping me yesterday.  Haven't used the paste.ubuntu.com before so hope that worked ok.
<zykotick9> coleix1: nope...
<zirpint> turning parity check on read is definitely something any critical disk should have. you can do periodic parity checks (resyncs) using linux md for less sensitive data. md actually does this by default every sunday with the std cron file it installs.
<KI7MT> EZF, so your getting the dhcp IP address, but not able to ping outside your local LAN?
<drklunk> hello
<EZF> KI7MT, that's correct. I can ping other pc's on the subnet, yet can't even reach the gateway the ip address was assigned from... it worked fine last night, no updates now it reaches nothing.
<drklunk> can someone whose got a few minutes message me? i need some help figuring out my ati drivers
<KI7MT> EZF, Well I'd start with your Internet modem, reboot that, then the router, and try it again. Can any box ping outside the LAN or jsut not this particular box?
<binger> Please see w it reaches nothing.
<binger> [20:28] <drklunk> can someone whose got a few minutes message me? i need some help figuring out my ati drivers
<EZF> KI7MT, I've rebooted all the devices involved and everything else can reach the router and past it with no problem. I'll try rebooting again if you think it would help.
<binger> oops, not sure what happened there please ignore :)
<KI7MT> EZF, well i can't hurt, but doesnt' sound as though thats the problem.
<binger> Please don't ignore this though.  I have typed out the issue that I am having at http://paste.ubuntu.com/874038/.  Can someone please take a look at it and advise?
<donsd> How do I configure emelfm2 font size. Or suggest better file manager for Ubuntu.
<benn> How do you show hidden files in Dolphin?
<Lirth> So I looked at the no mode set thing after having my problems. I can't find the screen listed. I run into GNU GRUB and can't set what I'm supposed to.
<pangolin> benn: alt + .
<EZF> KI7MT, it's very odd, I can connect to the ubuntu box with a tightvnc session from windows or even to the sftp server on it fine, and connect to the windows machine from the ubunto box just fine as well.
<skmsmslk> how to install shell-user theme ?
<MogDog66> WindPower: oh hai
<sacarlson> binger: what kind of a device is /dev/sdc  is it a standard drive or maybe a solid state one?  I guess try fsk the disks from you live boot
<lubuntu_> new user here, curious how i install java. thanks
<waxstone> !java | lubuntu_
<ubottu> lubuntu_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lubuntu_> hey ty :)
<MogDog66> Stupid Oracle dropping Ubuntu suppport...
<waxstone> np FAQ
<KI7MT> EZF, Yeah, sounds like the box is working ccorretly, but its not finding the inet gateway properly.
<Lirth> I had my laptop set to run sound for my second monitor and now, once I separated it, I can't get any audio from my laptop speakers.
<zykotick9> MogDog66: it's not ubuntu specific, all gnu/linux distros affected.  Just "Stupid Oracle." is all you need ;)
<skmsmslk> how to register irc ?
<zykotick9> !register | skmsmslk
<ubottu> skmsmslk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> !register
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, when is the non beta version of 12.04 coming out?
<bazhang> oooaaaooo, april
<waxstone> April
<Lirth> When I try to install or boot from my flash drive I get the black screen. I was told to use nomodeset but I can't figure out how to use it.
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: ask in #ubuntu+1 for pre-release stuff please
<oooaaaooo> ubuntu+1?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: yes, this is #ubuntu   #ubuntu+1 for pre-release
<waxstone> !precise | oooaaaooo
<ubottu> oooaaaooo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Lirth> ActionParsnip:EvGA GTX 570
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: even says in the motd when you join the channel
<oooaaaooo> cool thnx
<oooaaaooo> motd?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: us:  nouveau.blacklist=1    instead
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: message of the day
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: *use
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: How do I do that? This is my first time building a computer.
<solo7773> I cannot login my msn with empthy on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: hold shift at boot
<no-name-> hi. I just installed xubuntu x64 on my machine (twice) and when it booted up it'd show the flashing white - against a black screen for a while and then the screen would say "ATTENTION: OUT OF RANGE"
<ActionParsnip> solo7773: does emesene login ok, or amsn?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: what GPU do you use?
<scientes> WOOT no mono in 12.04
<scientes> just ubuntu-mono theme
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Nothing happened differently. It just went to the GRUB again.
<waxstone> <solo7773> did you use your entire email as your id?
<scientes> which we should get rid of if user hasn't installed mono
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: Nvidia 7025
<solo7773> yes <waxstone>
<ActionParsnip> !info libmono-2.0-1 precise | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: libmono-2.0-1 (source: mono): Mono JIT library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-1 (precise), package size 1285 kB, installed size 3212 kB (Only available for amd64 armel armhf i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<waxstone> solo7773,  I have no issues logging in
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: add the boot option:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<solo7773> no problem with your msn?
<solo7773> waxstone
<waxstone> logging in to account using empthy
<solo7773> let me try again
<ActionParsnip> scientes: mono is usd by f-spot and tomboy, both are in the repos, so mono is in 12.04
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: strangely if I boot into the live usb stick first and then select "boot into first hard disk" from the unetbootin menu it throws me into a busybox shell
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: how do I add the boot options? The shift thing does work.
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<no-name-> no
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | no-name-
<ubottu> no-name-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ponrajuganesh> Greetings!!!
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I did select the "check disc for defects option" from the unetbootin menu however
<ponrajuganesh> wont this command work on solaris?
<no-name-> came up with nothing
<ponrajuganesh> "find -L /EDITOR/DISTRIBUTOR/AIR/ -type f -newerct '-1 days'"
<scientes> ActionParsnip, oh gotcha, still in main
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: thats good, only a good ISO can make a good CD :)
<scientes> but not include with package ubuntu-desktop
<scientes> which is what i installed
<scientes> wait
<bazhang> ponrajuganesh, ask in a solaris channel
<scientes> this was just from the liveCD
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: hehe, true
<scientes> but anyways, not by default, horray
<ActionParsnip> scientes: why didn't you just download the ubuntu desktop CD and install that.....
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: That's one of my problems. I can only access GRUB when I boot. I can't get the welcome screen.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: to what file do I add nouvea.blacklist=1 and what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: yes, thats because the nouveau driver is loading and your chip doesn't like it, hence the boot option
<scientes> i would have installed the other way, but there is a nasty bug with grub
<scientes> if you install a iso9660 to the SD card, and then partition it grub fails to install
<__enum__> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<scientes> cause it detects the former iso9660
<panik> hello. i am having problems on my main machine using current stable build on a 780i motherboard. ethernet ports are not comming on. works fine on windows 7
<__enum__> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: you don't add it to any file, its an option you add at boot. The option is added to only that boot
<scientes> you have to zero out the beginning of the block device
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: So how do I edit it? With the command line?
<bazhang> __enum__, /msg ubottu
<scientes> before creating the partition table
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, I don't get a prompt at boot though :(
<binger> hi it's me from yesterday. I did get ubuntu up and running ok with both wireless and wired connectivity.  The
<binger> wireless needed a driver. I am on the right track with the static ip for the wired too.  Downloaded 25gb of android rom repo
<binger> just fine. Started the compile before we went for dinner and when we got back the screen was dark and couldn't get it to wake
<binger> up.  so i shut it down and restarted and now ubuntu won't boot up at all.  There's a message initially that says something
<binger> like "HDIO get_identity failed /dev/sdc" and then it boots to an initramfs prompt.   I suspect that it either ran out of ram
<FloodBot1> binger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binger> or out of disk space during the compile but do not know.  fortuantely i had mirc already installed on my old xp laptop so
<binger> here i am.  So I need some advice please?   I don't know anything about the initramfs prompt and what I should do now.
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: i believe you hold shift at boot, might be F6.
<no-name-> ok
<scientes> i initially used mini.iso so i could install in place
<__enum__> !bazhang thank you
<ubottu> __enum__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874038/
<binger> i posted that earlier and haven't had a response yet.
<bazhang> binger, giving some context please
<number_one_1> hi, i got old laptop "compaq 2.2ghz 4gb ram and 250gb hd, what distro should be used 4 new user?
<panik> it seems my ethernet ports are not powering on, on ubuntu. no network light on my router. any ideas?
<binger> please see the paste
<binger> i am stuck at initramfs
<bazhang> binger, you get a busybox prompt?
<binger> yes
<scientes> binger, you need to set the UUID of your root drive correctly in /etc/fstab
<skmsmslk> i am getting register for irc ?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: tried holding shift at boot... said GRUB Loading ... then "ATTENTION: OUT OF RANGE"
<binger> how?
<sacarlson> binger: I gave you a responce 20 minits ago
<scientes> binger, 2nd person these last few das with this problem
<bazhang> skmsmslk, in #freenode
<scientes> binger, with a live CD
<solo7773> what's the MSN server and ports?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: try F6
<scientes> and use sudo blkid to get the UUID of the root device
<no-name-> ok
<bazhang> skmsmslk, /join #freenode
<scientes> binger, ^
<ActionParsnip> !register | skmsmslk
<ubottu> skmsmslk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<binger> listening thank you
<solo7773> can anyone tell me the MSN's server and port?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what happened differently. Before I couldn't even access what you were describing in the page. Then I got it to work magically. Any idea what I may have done differently?
<donsd> Recommend a file manager for Ubuntu, anyone?
<scientes> !nautilus | donsd
<ActionParsnip> donsd: nautilus is in the default install
<ActionParsnip> donsd: or try pcmanfm
<zykotick9> mc or rox ;)
<scientes> also, pcfamfm or thunar for lightweight file manager
<panik> having a problem with my ethernet ports on ubuntu stable. they are not turning on, no light on router.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: F6 did the same thing only without the "GRUB Loading" (which only came up when I held shift)
<solo7773> i think i need the right server and port to get my msn login
<scientes> pcmanfm is really light weight
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: sniff around on the web to find the magic button you need. I'm doing the same
<no-name-> ok
<sacarlson> panik: maybe disabled in bios if internal built in?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I just think that shift is the magic button, but the error occurs anyway
<zykotick9> scientes: with pcmanfm's dependencies on fuse, i find it rather heavy -- everything is relative
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Do you know much about the nvidia drivers and which one I would have to download?
<panik> i checked that. its working fine in windows. they are set to auto. its auto, or disabled so...
<sacarlson> panik: sudo lshw | pastebinit  see what device and if it's seen at all
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: there are drivers in the ubuntu repos. You may need the xorg edgers update ppa as your chip will benefit from the 290 driver but its easily nstalled
<panik> both port are seen, i see the mac addresses
<panik> but, the router doesnt have a light on for it, and the led next to my computer port isnt on.
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: try ESC
<sacarlson> panik: see that mac address how?  with ifconfig?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I only started Linux in January. Could you simplify that?
<panik> yes
<panik> i have 2 ethernet ports
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: the driver is in the ubuntu servers ready for you. You don't have to maually download anything
<panik> i booted into windows to see which one i was using, and copied it, then checked and it is there, but isnt active or something
<zykotick9> Lirth: DON'T download nvidia driver - is probably simplest answer ;)
<Lirth> Where do I find it then?
<binger> sacarlson missed your earlier msg.  I don't know what dev/sdc is off hand.  There is the internal hard drive and 2 external ones attached to the laptop.
<sacarlson> panik: is the power applied to your switch/router?  the two prongs that get ac?
<binger> I am going to try scientes idea
<bazhang> binger, what does sudo blkid say
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ESC did nothing either. this is where I got the iso, btw. it didn't come with an md5 file - http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/
<panik> yes. other devices are connected currently and working.
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | no-name-
<ubottu> no-name-: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I got amd64 via torrent
<panik> its a nvidia board, so i imagine i need some drivers
<sacarlson> panik: and this cat5 cable you say between this switch/router has worked in the past?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: it's Xubuntu, btw
<panik> yes, 5 mins ago when in windows
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: same hashes link applies
<no-name-> ok
<celthunder> hi ActionParsnip
<binger> bazhang haven't gotten so far as the sudo blkid yet, will post back in a bit
<panik> im using a 780i ftw motherboard, if that helps
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: howdy
<binger> booting with the livecd now
<scientes> binger, cause usually if you got the UUID right in the kerel line, but wrong in /etc/fstab, then it dies on the remount the drive rw
<scientes> but it got the device right in kernel/grub cause it managed to find the kernel and initrd
<celthunder> binger: still having issues?
<scientes> <binger> booting with the livecd now
<binger> there is an initial message of ata_id 732 HDIO_get_identity failed /dev/sdc
<danny> would anyone be able to walk me through this theme im not quite sure how to do it i messed it up already http://malys777.deviantart.com/art/malys-BlueGlaSS-0-6-222596805?q=gallery%3Agnome-shell%2F28081982&qo=29
<binger> celthunder different ones now  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/874038/ if interested
<binger> thanks
<sacarlson> panik: you say you see mac address but no ip?  what if you do a $dhclient eth0;  see what responce your cards do
<donsd> scientes, ActionParsnip, thanks.  I'll try Nautilus because more users (to help me). I have not heard of pcmanfm, but will look at it also.
<ActionParsnip> danny: under the pic there are step by step instructions......
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's the wrong checksum. Strange though as I got it directly from xubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> danny: are you kidding?
<celthunder> donsd: dont know what your issue was but pcmanfm is a file manager
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: doesn't matter
<danny> ActionParsnip: haha idk how to add the ppa
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: the data can get mangled in transit and is WHY MD5 testing exists and is why I always ask
<danny> ActionParsnip: the deb http....... all that stuff
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ahh
<ActionParsnip> danny: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danny> ActionParsnip: thanks thats what i was looking for
<panik> im not sure how to do that command.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: how do you check whether the data was mangled between *your* hard disk and the usb?
<ActionParsnip> danny: ad the line starting with:   deb http     to the file, save the changes and close gedit
<panik> i tried it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: there is a 'check usb' option on the first boot screen
<no-name-> oh, right
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: or similar, but the data you have is damaged so I suggest you redownload it
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: so is this likely what the problem is? are you sure the checksums are the same for xubuntu?
<panik> says operation not prtmitted
<sacarlson> panik: opps  $sudo dhclient eth0 ;  and I assume one of those devices are eth0 so change as needed
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: 5eaf65ba12f74b6c5b912cce2dae1762   is the hash for xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: ab1e8b5707d888ac08a75e25b67059c6  for xubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<binger> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/874069 for the results of the sudo blkid
<panik> not getting anything
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: those are from the hashes page I made ubottu give
<panik> nothing is comming up.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: that's the checksum I got
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: then why did you say it was the wrong checksum?
<sacarlson> panik: but it didn't fail and no lights came on
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I tried it and it worked! I have no idea what I did differently.
<binger> i'd sda1 is the root (c drive which is ntfs).  That UUID should go into /etc/fstab????
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I was looking here http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: what is the key?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: What is a key?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: I gave you the link.....
<mi3> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: to add the boot option>
<sacarlson> panik: I also have to assume that you did that to the ethX that you have pluged in?
<ponrajuganesh> whether could we find the number of newly created files in a directory when given a specific time?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I guess I didn't see it. Sorry :( I only saw the one with the regular Ubuntus
<binger> celthunder or scientes see http://paste.ubuntu.com/874069 for result of the sudo blkid
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I have no idea. I've been running into so many irregular problems. I had something with caching for the first day but that vanished quickly. Today I had the driver thing. I just booted regularly and it worked somehow.
<mi3> can I register my nick on this channel?
<sacarlson> panik: we should look at the device and see if others have had problems with it as I asked above before for hardware info with sudo lshw | pastebinit
<zykotick9> !register | mi3
<ActionParsnip> !register | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<primenumber> Hey gang - is 12.04 worth an upgrade now?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: anything you can pass on to no-name-
<ActionParsnip> primenumber: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<primenumber> ok thanks
<celthunder> primenumber: sure
<danny> ActionParsnip: now it cant find either of the packages
<A-Lusion> I been meaning to ask...is there a repository for custom startup animations or themes
<panik> yea no lights.
<ActionParsnip> danny: I'd contact the author of the guide
<panik> its weird. ive been searching the forums with no luck
<sacarlson> panik: ya and no hardware info
<linocisco> my squid ubuntu server with two NIC doesnt work. one is for wan IP and one is LAN
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what I did.
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: was afraid you'd say that
<sacarlson> panik: or did I just miss it with all the trafic I can't tell who you are responding too
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: can you expand on 'doesn't work'. It's near meaningless
<hawke_> Hello all…is there a way to type in a username at the login prompt in Precise?
<Lirth> I just ran into an error when installing Ubuntu 11.10. It says "it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location". What does that mean and what should I do?
<panik> could i just msg you the info? i cant really copy/paste it, as this is a different pc
<celthunder> hawke_: what
<zykotick9> hawke_: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I didn't do anything differently. It just worked.
<ActionParsnip> hawke_: ask in #ubuntu+1 for precise. The channel message does say
<mi3> thanks ActionParsnip
<hawke_> My bad
<mi3> and thanks zykotick9 as well
<celthunder> Lirth: that means install the bootloader in a valid location
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, yes. I configured bind9 and squid as documenation said. but I can't get internet through proxy on my client
<Lirth> celthunder: I am. I'm using my 1TB hard drive.
<binger> What is the syntax for the fstab file?  Do I need to enter the uuid of the root drive?
<celthunder> binger: you dont have to but you can
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, my server and clients are also on Vbox as guest
<panik> do you think i need the nforce drivers for linux?
<binger> scientes suggested i do it since it won't boot into ubuntu.  what is the format of the line?
<sacarlson> panik: we just need the line pertaining to the ethX device  maybe with just sudo lspci ;  if you can pick out that line
<Lirth> celthunder: What might be causing it to do that?
<binger> add "UUID= blah blah blah"?
<celthunder> Lirth: what did you pick as the location
<sacarlson> panik: nforce should work plug and play without any added drivers
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: what do you think is wrong? :(
<celthunder> binger: location where you want it modes order and something else
<Lirth> celthunder: "/dev/sbd     ATA WDC... (1.0 TB)"
<sacarlson> panik: oh maybe a irc conflic problem?  did this start happening when you added a secound ethX card?
<celthunder> binger: the last two catn usually be 0 or 0 1
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: not sure, Lirth said s/he just booted and it worked randomly. There is a key to press and you will get the old school boot screen
<Lirth> celthunder: Should I use "/dev/sdb1"?
<binger> hmmm..
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: F6,shift and space are ones I can think of.
<celthunder> Lirth: uhm what exactly did it fail with again
<panik> no, my mb has 2 built in nic
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: no-name-: I think I hit escape but I'm not sure. I know once I got to that screen f6 had the option I needed.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: when I held shift and only when I held shift it said "GRUB Loading", but then it would just go to "ATTENTION: OUT OF RANGE" after that as usual
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: and esc and f6 did nothing
<Lirth> celthunder: "...it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location."
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: it boots into the live usb ok though
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: just not into an installed xubuntu on the hdd
<celthunder> Lirth: uhm check console what was the real error.... it should say more than that
<mi3> i tried registering my nick but i have not received the email ActionParsnip
<celthunder> mi3: #freenode or #help
<Lirth> celthunder: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: ahhh then hold shift at boot and you can add the boot option there. Its the default behaviour in Grub2
<mi3> celthunder: ok
<ActionParsnip> mi3: ask in #freenode if you get issues
<celthunder> Lirth: check console 1 or 6 usually those are the ones installers use
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: but it still goes into the "ATTENTION OUT OF RANGE" thing
<waxstone> no-name: try pressing shift multiple times not holding
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: do you mean I can just type it in and press enter while it's saying "ATTENTION: OUT OF RANGE" and it will boot?
<Lirth> celthunder: I should point this out. I started using Ubuntu this January. I have no idea what you're talking about.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I can still get into the file system via the live usb if that's what you're wanting
<celthunder> Lirth: where are you installing grub from
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: you may need to use a liveCD and edit a file to make the module not load. You could even chroot and install updates which may help too
<Lirth> celthunder: My usb?
<clokcs> Can anyone help me with wubi?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: eh, maybe I should just install again with the "install updates while installing" option?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: yes, use the file manager to mount the ubuntu partition, then run:  gksudo nautilus     you can now enter the partition and edit the files
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: possibly
<celthunder> clokcs: no not if you dont give a problem
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: what do you want me to change?
<celthunder> Lirth: ctrl alt f6
<celthunder> Lirth: do you see a terminal with any additional info
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: the file will be /media/somename/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<clokcs> Well, I am needing to use wubi for another distro, on the information page about wubi on ubuntu it states that you can use it for another distro (my modified version of ubuntu) but I cant find the source code of wubi
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: BRB
<clokcs> or a simple way of having it just use my distro
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: the 'somename' will be a long hexadecimal name
<Lirth> celthunder: It welcomes me and tells me how to use sudo commands.
<no-name-> yep
<celthunder> Lirth: ok try to install grub from there
<Lirth> celthunder: How do I do that?
<celthunder> Lirth: i think ubuntu uses grub2 no idea i still use legacy
<clokcs> So anyone?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: add the line:    blacklist nouveau      save the new file and close gedit, then reboot. May help
<celthunder> clokcs: what?
<Lirth> so should I use "sudo apt-get install grub"? It's what it recommended when I typed grub.
<clokcs> celthunder: I need to use wubi to install my modified version of ubuntu
<celthunder> clokcs: you want to install a distro... ok...
<celthunder> clokcs: so....whats the issue
<clokcs> celthunder: I cant figure out how to get it to do that
<celthunder> Lirth: sure
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: you can always use this from the live usb too: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/    it will use a chroot and you can load updates as well as add the boot option
<Lirth> celthunder: "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error (1)"
<Lirth> celthunder: Also, how do I get out of the ctrl-alt-f6?
<celthunder> Lirth: did it say its already in use? ctrl alt f7
<Lirth> celthunder: nope
<clokcs> celthunder: I cant figure out how to get wubi to install another ubuntu
<Lirth> celthunder: I'm just going to guess and use the "/dev/sdb1". As I understand it, that's a partition on my hard drive.
<celthunder> Lirth: it is
<celthunder> its on disk 2 partition 1 then
<Lirth> celthunder: "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb1' failed". This is a fatal error.
<celthunder> Lirth: lol... is your mbr set up right
<Lirth> celthunder: mbr?
<syddraf> I just got my new Dell laptop and installed Xubuntu on it. When I install nvidia-current as my driver and run nvidia-xconfig, then restart X, X will not restart. I have to rm my xorg.conf file in order to get it to start back up again. Can anyone help me with this?
<DJ> Lirth, how did you install ubuntu and which release are you having issues with?
<Valrin> I am in need of serious help with Ubuntu
<Lirth> DJ: I did the "Try Ubuntu" from my usb and then clicked the installer. I'm using 11.10 64 bit.
<DJ> ok
<DJ> do you have any others os, install on the Hard drive?
<celthunder> Valrin: ?
<Valrin> Well, I cannot edit my packages. And I am getting a weird error
<Lirth> DJ: This is my brand new, home built computer. It's completely empty.
<DJ> okey,
<DJ> how many hard drives do you have one?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I altered blacklist.conf like you said and it made no change
<DJ> !tell Lirth about paste
<ubottu> Lirth, please see my private message
<DJ> Lirth, paste me this command df -h
<Lirth> DJ: 2. I have the HDD for Linux which I'm setting up now and the SSD for Windows (yay games).
<DJ> Okay
<Lirth> DJ: Where do I do the command?
<DJ> in your tt1 or tt2 terminal
<DJ> or do you have the X running at all?
<Lirth> DJ: X?
<Valrin> This is the error I receive
<DJ> Yeah Graphical User Interface
<Valrin> E:Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<clokcs> Is there anyone that can help me with wubi, I am trying to make it install a personalized version of ubuntu from my desktop.
<Valrin> And I cannot remove the n
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: try thechroot
<binger> this is what i entered in the last line of fstab:  /dev/sda1 / ext4 defaults 0 0   does that sound right? I rebooted after making that edit and ended up at the same initramfs prompt :(
<Lirth> DJ: what do you mean by that?
<celthunder> Lirth: x11 x windows framework on which a gui can be used....
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: watching the vid =)
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  head /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJ> Lirth, I'm asking what do you see right now in front of you're Monitor?
<Lirth> DJ: The test version of Ubuntu.
<celthunder> Valrin: pastebin your sources.list or at least the first line
<Lirth> DJ: My problem is setting up my boot loader. I have the rest finished.
<Valrin> Says no file or directory.... =\
<DJ> type df -h to see you're hard drive structure
<Valrin> But I do have that file, cause i've been looking through it
<Lirth> DJ: Ok. How to I copy and paset it?
<celthunder> Valrin: /etc/apt/sources.lst ....
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: sorry:    cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list    what is output? use a pastebin
<binger> celthunder  this is what i entered in the last line of fstab:  /dev/sda1 / ext4 defaults 0 0   does that sound right? I rebooted after making that edit and ended up at the same initramfs prompt :(
<DJ> Lirth, paste it in #flood
<Lirth> DJ: How do I copy it?
<DJ> lol
<celthunder> binger: ok yeah that looks right if its ext4.
<Lirth> DJ: You keep overestimating my intelligence.
<celthunder> DJ: i think he is trying to troll us
<DJ> I'm not at all Lirth
<scientes> How do i use 3G?
<Lirth> celthunder: I have no idea how to copy it from the black and white text screen.
<scientes> ive got a del 5520
<scientes> it shows up in network manager but when i click On/off it stays off
<scientes> does it need a sim card slot?
<celthunder> binger: hmm when did this start and at what point does it drp you to initramfs ..like what did it fail to load
<scientes> with a sim card in in another port on the computer
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: when it gets to the update-grub, run:   sudo nano /etc/default/grub    and change:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"     to:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nouveau.blacklist=1"     press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER then run:  sudo update-grub; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lirth> DJ: Is there a place where it dumps or something?
<DJ> tell me the line where it says /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> scientes: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb
<binger> celthunder  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/874038/ for all the gory details
<DJ> is there any number in front of the /dev/ Lirth ?
<scientes> ActionParsnip, Bus 005 Device 002: ID 413c:8136 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 5520 Cingular Mobile Broadband (3G HSDPA) Minicard Diagnostics Port
<scientes> with up-to-date precise
<scientes> amd64
<celthunder> binger: ok give me a moment
<Lirth> DJ: nope
<ActionParsnip> scientes: precise is offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+
<ActionParsnip> #ubuntu+1
<Lirth> DJ: I don't even have that item in the list
<DJ> Lirth, just paste me the /dev/ line
<ActionParsnip> scientes: the channel welcome message clearly says it....
<DJ> example /dev/sda4        91G  4.5G   82G   6% /
<Lirth> DJ: All of them? There are 3
<DJ> that's my root partition
<Lirth> DJ: I have no /sda pieces.
<DJ> just one line
<celthunder> binger: ok got you so sdc fails. what is sdc inyour system do you have any usb devices plugged in at the moment
<scientes> but its beta
<Lirth> DJ: I do have a /cow 1008M 230M 782M 24% /
<scientes> and when you develop new stuff you want to be a little ahead, esp when its a LTS
<binger> celthunder: yes there are 2 usb externals attached now
<Lirth> DJ: It's the only one with real similarities to yours.
<DJ> Lirth, you name you're partitions and you don't even know them?
<celthunder> binger: disconnect them and type exit
<DJ> then /cow is your /root dir
<Lirth> DJ: I didn't do anything. I just let the automated installer run.
<SinnerNyx> in apache2/mods-available, I have various proxy mods. There is one called proxy_ftp. Are these all part of the official mod_proxy as documented here (http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_proxy.html ) but split up into sections?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: yes, it's not released. It is only supported here when it is released, not beta
<binger> celthunder from initramfs?
<celthunder> binger: yes=
<SinnerNyx> or are they all different?
<binger> ok hang on
<Valrin> celthunder, ActionParsnip it says no file or directory exists
<ActionParsnip> scientes: the release is not ready and not released and is supported in #ubuntu+1 until it is released
<DJ> lol Lirth
<DJ> i see
<DJ> ;)
<DJ> now the other 2
<Lirth> DJ: I'm not smart enough to mess with it.
<celthunder> Valrin: tree /etc/apt...what  IS there
<DJ> you should that's how you learn Lirth
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: it must, it's in yourerror
<kingspider> i has a HD 7950
<scientes> ActionParsnip, well, i have found very little 3g documentation online, do you know of any good stuff?
<Lirth> DJ: Not when it's my hard drive. I locked myself out by marking the wrong one active on my lap top a while ago. It took a week to fix.
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: ok run:   nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d      open the wine file and pastebin the text please
<ActionParsnip> scientes: I don't use it outside my phone
<csprite> anyone make customized ubuntu iso's?
<CFHowlett> csprite   sure.
<DJ> Lirth, okay let's proceed with the other two lines
<ActionParsnip> csprite: http://maketecheasier.com/build-your-own-ubuntu-based-distro-with-novo-builder/2010/07/02
<csprite> what tools you use to do that CF
<CFHowlett> csprite   remastersys is probably the best known one...
<csprite> thanks Action ill check that
<celthunder> csprite: debootstrap
<ActionParsnip> csprite: all I did was websearch.....
<sleepybug> am I able to install ubuntu while sitting at the desktop of my current linux distro? I would like to install it without rebooting or running it on a live cd. Kind of like what you are able to do with a windows upgrade disk
<celthunder> binger: any luck
<scientes> yeah this is my first time with mobilebroadband
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   what is your current distro?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: this video is on how to reinstall grub2. why do I want to do that?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: ask in #ubuntu+1 and they will help you
<celthunder> sleepybug: yes you can.
<DJ> better Lirth open up nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: read what I said above......
<Valrin> ActionParsnip, says cannot find /ect/apt/sources.list.d
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: the chroot steps get to a point where the commands you run affect the installed OS....
<sleepybug> celthunder: how? CFHowlett: an older ubuntu distro..I dont want to upgrade
<Lirth> DJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874097/
<celthunder> sleepybug: its possible as long as you use common sense when doing it.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ahh, k
<Lirth> DJ: and huh?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: you want me to install updates?
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   again what is your current distro.
<binger> celthunder so i hit exit at the initramfs prompt and it gives half page that starts with kernel panic-not syncing attempted to kill init
<cloudgeek> how to open .dwg or autocad file in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<DJ> open up that config file, Lirth
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: sure, why not
<celthunder> binger: reboot with the drives unplugged
<drounse> is there any plans for itunes to eventually be ported to linux
<ActionParsnip> drounse: ask apple
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: anything else I should do while I'm in?
<ActionParsnip> drounse: I bet they laugh at you, hard
<celthunder> drounse: doubt it
<sleepybug> CFHowlett: Ubuntu 8.04.1
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   you can direct upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 when it becomes available.
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   nope.  end of life.
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: ready the long text I gave yo earlier.
<binger> celthunder: alrighty
<Lirth> DJ: I don't see the menu piee.
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   WAIT!
<drounse> ActionParsnip i know they probably will, but if you think about it it can only benefit apple, and in the end make them more money
<sleepybug> ?
<Lirth> DJ: piece*. Only "grubenv"
<crash1hd> I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how I create a link on the desktop to a python application? please :)
<celthunder> sleepybug: how far in the install of a new distro did you get
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ahh, sorry, missed that (was away)
<cloudgeek> how to open ! a autocad file or dwg file in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> drounse: exactly. I suggest you contact them. If they get enough interest it may happen
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   sorry, got ahead of myself.  I THINK you can upgrade to 10.04 as it's an LTS release.
<Valrin> ActionParsnip, i did that and thats the error I get
<KI7MT>    cloudgeek I think there's an app called LX Viewer if I recall, I was just looking, its not a UB app but should work.
<DJ> Lirth, did you install grub?
<sleepybug> celthunder: I havent attempted any installation. I am wanting to pop in an disk with the iso on it, and install while booted in the OS
<Lirth> DJ: I thought I did.
<drounse> ActionParsnip do they have a channel? like a fan channel that will have an idea?
<CFHowlett> *anyone confirm or prove me misinformed?* 8.04 to 10.04 is still possible?
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: can you see what is meant to happen though? can you make it occur without me being 100% accurate?
<DJ> you though wrong Lirth
<celthunder> CFHowlett: sleepybug you can read lfs docs for a basic what you want to do and use ksplice for the kernel.
<binger> celthunder: at grub menu i selected ubuntu and the cursor in upper left blinked for a while then went to busybox screen and initramfs prompt
<ActionParsnip> drounse: probably #apple   I'd try and email them too
<DJ> Lirth, sudo apt-get install grub
<Lirth> DJ: it ran into some errors.
<celthunder> binger: awe... new error at least?
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   all that said, you're safer doing a clean install...
<KI7MT> cloudgeek, also check out an app called: Bricscad
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: will sudo apt-get upgrade take me to xubuntu 12.04 ???
<DJ> yeah that you could not boot any os, because you did not install grub I'm I Right?
<Valrin> ActionParsnip, I dunno man, I've tried so many different things to try and get this damn thing to work and nothing seems to be getting the job done.
<binger> celthunder fun ain't it?  maybe i should reedit that fstab to get rid of the line i put in?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: no, it will upgrade yourinstall to te latest packages for your release
<CFHowlett> no-name-   no as it's not released yet.
<no-name-> ok
<sleepybug> CFHowlett: What if a clean install isn't an option? I am wanting to remove everything from my current installation and install a new one, but I can't reboot it to boot into a live disk
<sleepybug> CFHowlett: is there no way to burn the iso to a disk and install it from there?
<cloudgeek> KI7MT: can provide me a link
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: you just need to open the file you named in your error in a text file.
<Valrin> I did man but it won't lemme delete it
<sleepybug> CFHowlett: so i guess yes, i want a clean install. but I cant reboot it
<Lirth> DJ: 'sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error (1)'
<celthunder> CFHowlett: did i miss something hed need to do? i know you can do what i said if you are careful and keey your fs structure soperate...
<DJ> Lirth, sudo apt-get -f install
<CFHowlett> sleepybug  I gotta ask...why can't you reboot?
<cloudgeek> KI7MT: I have autocad file i just want to open it that's only
<KI7MT> cloudgeek, http://www.bricsys.com/en_INTL/bricscad/index.jsp
<vadi2> My metacity broke weirdly and I can't click on anything. What can I do?
<Lirth> DJ: already did that
<CFHowlett> celthunder   I think we crossed threads somewhere?
<sleepybug> CFHowlett: does it matter?
<vadi2> I can't click on a window in the background to give it focus
<DJ> which dependencies broke your system?
<DJ> Lirth,
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<CFHowlett> sleepybug   so you can't boot from cd/usb?
<celthunder> CFHowlett: he basically would be using current system as a host build env then at the end ksplce the kernel and rm the old fs stuff
<Lirth> DJ: something about /usr/bin/dpkg
<sleepybug> CFHowlett: correct celthunder: correct
<Dogears> waxstone: Thanks for you help earlier
<vadi2> I can't press enter after typing it in
<CFHowlett> celthunder   thanks.  that is doable but I've not done it ...
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: run gedit and you can open the file there.
<sleepybug> celthunder: is there a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> vadi2: click ok then (if a button exists)
<DJ> what error do you get when you use the command apt-get -f install Lirth ?
<Valrin> ActionParsnip, I used gedit, and it won't let me do anything.
<vadi2> Alright, it replaced, but the behavior is still the same
<vadi2> I can't click on tabs in pidgin to make it switch either
<vadi2> Just - nothing happens.
<Lirth> DJ: could not open lock file and unable to lock admin directory
<ActionParsnip> Valrin: click file -> open .  click file system on the left. open etc, open apt, open sources.list.d
<sleepybug> celthunder: is there any kind of tutorial for this process?
<celthunder> sleepybug: yes. linuxfromscratch.com or whatever and use the basic directions to buil what you want or the distro you want...use a different fs structure though so you can rm the old build env later
<DJ> which file is lock Lirth ? be specific
<waxstone> Dogears:No problem
<sleepybug> celthunder thanks
<KI7MT> cloudgeek, This is a free solution for DWG files: http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<Lirth> DJ: /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: is software centre or synaptic open, or are you installing updates or new apps?
<celthunder> CFHowlett: ive only done that once as well and i only did it to learn.  took a while it did work though
<DJ> Lirth, type sudo ps x|grep dpkg
<binger> celthunder so am booting from the livecd and going to revert my fstab edit. do sudo blkid too to see what it shows now. I sure am learning a lot about linux/ubuntu in the process though.
<vadi2> Now I dragged something by accident and the drag icon won't go away.
<CFHowlett> celthunder   looks interesting - hope I never have to.  I'm glad YOU had the info, though.
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: the bootloader installer thingy is open from earlier when it ran into an error
<drounse> whats your favorite music player?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Lirth if not then use this
<ubottu> Lirth if not then use this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> drounse: deadbeef and spotify
<DJ> even better thank you ActionParsnip
<vadi2> Oops, left mouse button was depressed permanently
<celthunder> CFHowlett: lol bet you he comes back in here whining he had to type stuff compile a bunch and failed to follow the directions
<celthunder> binger: thats a good thing i guess can you pastebin you fstab while you edit it
<drounse> ActionParsnip hows deadbeef? ive never used it?
<CFHowlett> celthunder   hey IS it possible to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04?  as 8.04 is EOL?
<Lirth> actionparsnip: in one line?
<ActionParsnip> drounse: its sweet, light too
<DJ> yeah sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: yes, all one command
<celthunder> CFHowlett: no idea i dont use ubuntu except on one server.
<DJ> sorry sudo dpkg-configure -a Lirth
<CFHowlett> celthunder  ok.  thanks for the info.
<drounse> ActionParsnip ive been using banshee which i really like
<celthunder> CFHowlett: he didnt ask how to get to the latest ubuntu he asked how to install another distro without rebooting....so yes its possible same concept would apply
<skmsmslk> how to know my tv tuner version ?
<celthunder> CFHowlett: though probably would be easier
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: "Bad address"
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: what did you mean by when it gets to update-grub? she didn't use that command in the video. do I just edit /etc/default/grub after I run grub-install?
<Lirth> DJ: "dpkg-configure: command not found"
<celthunder> skmsmslk: same as it was 6 hours ago lspci or lsusb
<CFHowlett> celthunder   linux users are NEVER satisfied ...
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: when the video says to install grub etc, you are then running the commands in the installed OS.
<celthunder> CFHowlett: I am. though i do tweak around a lot
<DJ> Lirth, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: I understand that much
<skmsmslk>  lspci i was disconnected
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: so you can edit /etc/default/grub   as I said
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a     is the command....
<Lirth> DJ: Locked by another process
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: but should I run grub-install or update-grub beforehand?
<DJ> Lirth, type this sudo ps x|grep dpkg
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: grub is already installed, you just need to edit the file then run:  sudo update-grub   to apply
<skmsmslk> celthunder how to install the tv tunar driver ?
<Lirth> DJ: nothing
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: ahh, now I understand
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Errors in man-db
<binger> celthunder this is the latest sudo blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/874106/  there was nothing to revert in the /etc/fstab since I edited in the trial ubuntu.  DOH!
<celthunder> skmsmslk: ok seriously either use google or give more than NO INFORMATION btw half the questions you asked earlier would have been answered had you spent 5 seconds looking yourself.
<sammmy> where is firefox usually installed on ubuntu?
<DJ> Lirth, sudo updatedb
<celthunder> sammmy: /usr/bin or /usr/sbin my guess
<Lirth> Nothing showed up
<novasonic666> hi
<Lirth> DJ: Nothing showed up
<binger> celthunder is there something i should be entering at the initramfs prompt?
<celthunder> binger: lol make a chroot from the live install
<Fyodorovna> sammmy, in home ctrl-h to show all files
<DJ> Lirth, type nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<skmsmslk> Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) plz tell me bro ?
<Lirth> DJ: and then what?
<DJ> Lirth, does it say cdrom? at the top?
<Lirth> DJ: cdrom:[Ubuntu....
<DJ> does it show a #
<DJ> in front of the cdrom?
<Lirth> DJ: it says "deb"
<sammmy> Fyodorovna: So, all the programs are just hidden in the home directory? :\
<ActionParsnip> DJ: the issue is with some wine ppa list file in sources.list.d
<DJ> is it a bug?
<celthunder> sammmy: no
<celthunder> sammmy: your users configs for them are there though
<sammmy> celthunder: Oh. But I was wondering where the actual firefox application is.
<DJ> Lirth, go into the dir /var/lib/dpkg/
<DJ> and rm the locked file
<DJ> and type apt-get update
<DJ> to trick dpkg
<zykotick9> sammmy: is it installed?  "whereis firefox" (or "whereis firefox-bin") should show you.
<celthunder> sammmy: did you try /usr/bin or /sbin or /usr/sbin
<waxstone> sammy: home folder>show hidden files/folders
<sammmy> zykotick9: Ok. Quick tip: is there a way to quickly bring up the command line?
<zykotick9> celthunder: firefox will not be in /sbin or /usr/sbin (or i hope not anyway)
<CFHowlett> sammmy   alt-f2
<erespond> am need remove phpmyadmin tool and need install it again couse am forget my password for acess phpmyadmin any body have it ide ????
<erespond> am need remove phpmyadmin tool and need install it again couse am forget my password for acess phpmyadmin any body have it ide ????
<Lirth> DJ: "Could not open lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/"
<erespond> please respond !!1
<binger> celthunder I googled chroot. In the livecd try me I went to the home folder and i can see the 29gb ubuntu partition listed but will not let me mount and open.
<Lirth> DJ: file, not directory*
<DJ> Lirth, ps x|grep apt
<theadmin> !patience | erespond
<ubottu> erespond: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CFHowlett> !patience|erespond
<DJ> and tell me the pid Lirth
<sammmy> looks like firefox is in /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox and /usr/share/man/man1/firefox1.gz
<Lirth> ps x|grep apt
<Lirth> oops
<erespond> theadmin, am have that probelm
<celthunder> zykotick9: my browser is in /usr/bin... whats wrong with that... i use uzbl btw
<theadmin> erespond: Patience. If nobody knows, nobody will reply.
<erespond> am have install phpmyadmin on my box, ubuntu 10.10 and am have forget my password, am need rememove
<Lirth> DJ: pid?
<DJ> yeah it has to show a number
<erespond> theadmin am need to know how to remove total phpmyadmin on my ubuntu
<celthunder> erespond: look up clearing mysql root pws
<DJ> with the command i give you Lirth
<binger> celthunder so I can't get the complete mount path.  The error message says something about how there may be more info in the syslog.  Where is this?
<erespond> celthunder, how i do ?
<zykotick9> celthunder: uzbl FTW ;)  it was the sbin i had issue with
<Lirth> DJ: I got 7528 and 7647 (2 different lines).
<theadmin> erespond: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove phpmyadmin # Try something like this
<celthunder> zykotick9: ah. lol ok
<DJ> kill -9 7528
<rogst> erespond: does sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin work?
<sammmy> Yeah, so it's in the /usr/bin I wonder why though. It would make sense to have all installed applications in a Applications directory someone in the user's files.
<celthunder> binger: /var/log/syslog
<erespond> rogst, not work
<binger> k
<Lirth> DJ: done
<ActionParsnip> sammmy: they are in different folders as some apps have different roles
<DJ> now type sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> sammmy: you don't like the idea of multiple users being able to share the same binary?  odd.
<sammmy> zykotick9: well, there could be a common Applications directory someone too I guess. :\
<zykotick9> sammmy: exactly what /bin and /usr/bin are?!
<celthunder> zykotick9: must be an insecure environment.  i can think of a few where that would be handy... most of them are still bad reasons to de that though
<erespond> i have try for find how to used / remove phpmyadmin and install it again with new password for access
<erespond> i can't find it ?
<Lirth> DJ: Errors with opening lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock and unable to lock admin directory /var/lib/dpkg
<erespond> are that a bug ?
<DJ> Lirth, type whoami
<sammmy> zykotick9: Good point. Excuss me. xP
<CFHowlett> erespond   more like a user error I'm afraid ...
<celthunder> erespond: phpmyadimn just uses mysql
<Lirth> DJ: "ubuntu"
<erespond> CFHowlett, i have errer ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<sammmy> Why are there two though? /bin and /usr/bin?
<theadmin> sammmy: /bin is for critical system applications required during boot-time, /usr/bin is for user-related stuff
<celthunder> it doesnt have its own passwrod so look up clearing your sql pw not phpmyadmin
<theadmin> sammmy: You can put /usr on a separate partition to free space up
<DJ> lol Lirth that's the Normal user account can you log in as root? at all? with su? Lirth
<sammmy> theadmin: is that what usr stands for, user?
<erespond> celthunder, am not fimiliar used mysql, am have big problem with command
<theadmin> sammmy: Well, pretty much, I think so at least
<erespond> and am so easy for used phpmyadmin ?
<Lirth> DJ: I suppose I could reboot.
<binger> celthunder that is one long syslog file.  Not sure what I am looking for either.  So if I reinstall ubuntu over the existing will it fix things?  will I lose that 25gb download AGAIN?
<celthunder> binger: you can reinstall thats not a solution and if you choose not to format you wont lose anything.
<DJ> reboot Lirth
<ActionParsnip> erespond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<celthunder> binger: you should really just fix it though reinstall is the worst solution...
<binger> celthunder so are you saying it won't fix the immediate issue?
<skmsmslk> pls tell me how to install tv tunar driver ?
<binger> celthunder I agree but don't know how.
<ActionParsnip> erespond: http://sujeetha.blogspot.com/2010/09/reset-root-password-for-phpmyadminmysql.html
<celthunder> can someone kick skmsmslk? ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: i'm not an op
<skmsmslk> why bro ?
<theadmin> sammmy: You can find more information as to what is where in the Linux filesystem here: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.pdf
<DJ> why celthunder ?
<Lirth> DJ: Blinky flashy _
<sammmy> Why are all the binaries in /bin and /usr/bin not in their own directories?
<erespond> ActionParsnip, thanks i will try you stepp
<ActionParsnip> erespond: i don't even use the app, yet I found those.....
<celthunder> dj hes annoying and keeps repeating the same things...
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: is it usb or pci based? You have given zero details....
<erespond> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> erespond: did you not try the web first?
<theadmin> sammmy: Just traditional for Linux, it's hard to even explain
<zykotick9> sammmy: ask the creators of unix, it's been working like this for a long time...
<skmsmslk> it is internal tv tunar ?
<zykotick9> theadmin: before linux ;)
<theadmin> zykotick9: Well, true on that too
<celthunder> binger: pastebin the last few lines of your syslog
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: ok then run:  lspci   one line will identify the device chip, you can then use that to find guides
<binger> k
<KI7MT> sammmy, more casual reading is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<DJ> Lirth, now see if you can use apt at all
<skmsmslk> i had run it  Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<DJ> !tell celthunder about ops
<ubottu> celthunder, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sammmy: there was a time when each distro used its own file system for storage, it has since been standardised
<Lirth> DJ: I hit same problem as a few days ago. "No caching mode page present"
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: ok now you know what it is you can find guides
<erespond> ActionParsnip, am have E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erespond> after i used you step you give to me ?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | erespond
<ubottu> erespond: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<skmsmslk> i had open one site but i donot understand anything ?
<DJ> are you booting via a usb stick or something Lirth ?
<Lirth> DJ: using the normal boot doesn't work
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I configure my locale (user-specific not system wide) ?
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: try another
<Lirth> DJ: that just has the flashing underscore
<DJ> that's because you never did install grub and your system broke installing grub
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: you have tried ONE site...
<skmsmslk> ya
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: so try others
<skmsmslk> http://www.linuxtv.org/
<Lirth> DJ: so use flashdrive?
<DJ> no not at all
<hmw> I tar-gz'ed a folder with  tar -cf my.tar foldername .  A friend is trying to uncompress this file with the GUI archiver, and gets: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format - can you explain? (I can unpack it on the commandline)
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: yes, try others
<Lirth> DJ: then what?
<DJ> are you using the live cd? Lirth ?
<theadmin> AnAnt: GUI-wise, open the control center thingo, Language Support, and select a language. On the CLI, export LANG=lc_CC.ENC (where lc = language code, CC = country code, ENC = encoding)
<Lirth> DJ: that's my usb
<hmw> It was  tar -cf my.tar.gz foldername
<AnAnt> theadmin: is there a default config file ?
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48158
<skmsmslk> can u plz provide me that !
<theadmin> AnAnt: I dunno about that honestyl
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<DJ> how are you booting ubuntu dude via cdrom or USB stick and please be specific
<ActionParsnip> skmsmslk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12912/phillips-saa7139-tv-tuner-card-not-working
<zykotick9> hmw: it's a tar, not a tar.gz
<Lirth> DJ: USB stick. It's the same thing I used to install
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: you can run:  locale=something command    and I believe it will work
<hmw> zykotick9: Ok, but shouldn't the GUI packer "see" that?
<skmsmslk> thanks i am going to try it !
<DJ> ok Lirth then boot up the installation again and install grub
<DJ> to /dev/sdb1
<zykotick9> hmw: i have no idea, but by the error - i guess not
<Lirth> DJ: Try ubuntu or install ubuntu?
<erespond> all am have find that solution
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That'll do nothing, you're supposed to export it -- or else it won't get passed to child processes, and who cares what the locale for the shell itself is lol
<hmw> zykotick9: hm. Well, thanks. I'll do some experiments and find out by "brute force" *g*
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: might be a gui app, or even another terminal ;)
<DJ> Lirth, try installing a new fresh system if you have any files that you do not want  to loose then create a backup
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, if you mean the assignment followed by the command directly, then yeah that would work
<binger> celthunder this may be a little more than you asked for but wasn't sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874123/
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: that was the intention :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's $LANG though, not $LOCALE, and most definetly not $locale
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: was a bit of a guess if i'm honest
<crf> Hi. I'm trying to search for a text string among files in my Home directory. When I use search, I also chose a date modified of less than 2 days. But the search is taking forever. I suspect it is looking in files regardless of date modified. Does anyone know if that is the case
<Lirth> DJ: Fun. Upgrade 11.10 to 11.10 or Erase and reinstall?
<Zimm3r> how do i update gstreamer
<DJ> Lirth, you should be asking that your self and answer that on your own Lirth
<DJ> ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, I see
<Lirth> I have no data yet so reinstall I am doing.
<Lirth> DJ: I have to go, school is tomorrow and I need the sleep. Thanks.
<DJ> no problem Lirth
<CFHowlett> !cookie|dj Your patience is inspiring.
<ubottu> dj Your patience is inspiring.: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: did all that stuff, but things are still the same. Forgot to do the unmounts at the end though so it froze while shutting down so I had to use the power button... doubt that'd make any difference though
<celthunder> binger: back ok
<celthunder> binger: so... what mode is your hdd in ahci compat etc in bios?
<Zimm3r> anyone know how to update gstreamer
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: thats all I got dude,
<binger> huh..not sure. guess i will have to reboot and check the bios..hang on
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, why?
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: because there is a bug in ther version i have and i want to see if it is gone in the new version
<celthunder> Zimm3r: same as you would update anything else
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, you have multiple gsteamer apps
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: could leaving out the unmounts have screwed it up?
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: yes
<no-name-> (maybe a silly question)
<researcher123> is it possible to formast aparititon while keepind data safe in other partition before fresh installation of Ubuntu 2.04?
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, to go outside of your releases version not sure. Have you just run a update upgrade and are you sure that is the problem?
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: well that is what
<Zimm3r> #gstreamer recoomended is to udate
<Zimm3r> update*
<CFHowlett> Zimm3r   interesting: I've got 10.04 ubuntustudio, medibuntu and restricted extras.  apt-cache policy shows NO gstreamer on my system...
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, they should tell you how if they are going to advise that I would think, never seen that asked before myself.
<sammmy> Is there a way to move files from my wubi ubuntu installation over to my windows partition?
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: isn't it a package like any other?
<lucifer_> hi just looking for a room for Asking C++ Questions
<CFHowlett> sammmy   ubuntuone ...
<Fyodorovna> sammmy, wubi is afile in windows take a look.
<lucifer_> Plz Help I Know This Is Not The Place
<Zimm3r> #cpp
<lucifer_> But I Searched And Could Get Any results
<lucifer_> *couldn't
<CFHowlett> lucifer_   either #c++ or ##cc++ I think
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, sure and if your updated you have the latest.
<Fyodorovna> you're*
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: to ubuntu 11.10?
<binger> celthunder thought i could see that in the bios at startup but don't.  Gonna boot into win7.  I can look under device manager pretty sure
<DJ> thank you CFHowlett
<lucifer_> CFHowlett, TNX
<DJ> for the cookie ;)
<celthunder> binger: uhm you want the mode in bios and nvm i guess....
<idm> weird wireless problem on 11.04. wireless somehow stopped working properly whereas other devices connecting to the same wireless router has no problems. Even windows installed in the same machine has no problems. Just ubuntu linux can't. Anyone experienced this before?
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, for whatever release your running. Maybe if you told us the problem it would be more helpful.
<sammmy> Fyodorovna: You mean all my linux files are located in my C:\ drive on windows?
<ActionParsnip> idm: which wireless chip?
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: when I load a media file and then load another the wrong position is returned by gstreamer
<celthunder> binger: its not likely you swapped it tn the last few days if you dont know where it is
<crash1hd> I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how I create a link on the desktop to a python application? please :)
<ActionParsnip> sammmy: in Wubi, yes in a file which is loop mounted at boot
<Fyodorovna> sammmy, As far as I remember there is a wubi file called ubuntu I believe, not many here use wubi.
<idm> ActionParsnip: Intel corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: could create a script, or make a .desktop file to run the command
<idm> lsmod|grep iw shows iwlagn, iwlcore, mac80211 and cfg80211
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, do you mean a video is not starting where you left off?
<ActionParsnip> idm: if you run:  sudo rfkill list    isit blocked at all?
<ActionParsnip> idm: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan  do you see access points?
<sammmy> Fyodorovna: I know.. I'm a noob. xP
<ActionParsnip> idm: is the Ubuntu OS fully updated?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, Do you mean an sh file? I have not seen a .desktop file before I will google that :)
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: no that if i load say a mp3 and then load another and immediatly play then pause the wrong time position is given
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: a shell script file to run the command, 'sh file' doesn't mean much
<idm> Ampelbein: ya iwlist scan no problems
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, what player?
<idm> ActionParsnip: I believe so
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok a file that ends in .sh
<Zimm3r> some python application
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: if you copy one of the files from ~/.config/autostart  you can modify it
<DJ> idm, how are you trying to connect to your wireless?
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: ^ some python application
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok thanks :)
<idm> I attached it to my cell phones's AP, and get everything updated
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: file extensions are near meaningless in Linux
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: as long as it has the correct top line and is executable it will work with ANY extenion
<idm> well... I think just the normal stock way.... the icon from the gnome panel shows I am connected
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: the .sh does nothing
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, not sure really without a exact what it is.
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: it happends in totem too if that helps
<crash1hd> Ahh ok
<idm> but ping does not work, apt-get update wouldn't work.
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: you could name the file 'awesome.script'   and it would do the same thing
<DJ> idm, are you using the athero driver by any chance idm ?
<computer_> is there something like a virtual router app for ubuntu?
<idm> DJ: how to tell?
<DJ> type lsmod idm
<ActionParsnip> computer_: do you want to share your internet connection?
<computer_> correct
<danny> how do i install .deb files directly from the terminal
<idm> DJ: just lsmod?
<DJ> yes
<zykotick9> danny: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<ActionParsnip> !ics | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<idm> DJ: anything I should grep from?
<sae> Hi :)
<computer_> k thanks
<idm> what should I check?
<Fyodorovna> Zimm3r, not sure really.
<DJ> if you want to grep then you grep ath idm
<binger> celthunder of course windows is taking this time to do some updating of it's own so it's gonna be a while... I may give up for tonight
<sae> running xubuntu 11.10 and seeing the following error message:error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-1.2.so.0
<idm> DJ: no, returns nothing
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: ok
<Zimm3r> Fyodorovna: thanks
<danny> zykotick9: i have to be in the right folder right ? for exmple i should be in downloads because thats were its at right
<DJ> then paste the fully command output at paste.ubuntu.com  the lsmod idm
<zykotick9> danny: correct or use the full path "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/foo.deb"
<idm> DJ: ok... hold on
<DJ> so i can see which wireless card you are using
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, I'm thinking maybe what I need to do is chroot and install some video driver
<DJ> and which drivers
<binger> celthunder i would guess that it is IDE though
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: sure, install the package 'nvidia-current'
<no-name-> alright
<idm> DJ: 874133
<idm> paste.ubuntu.com/874133/
<ActionParsnip> idm: run:   echo "options iwlagn 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf; sudo modprobe -r iwlagn; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwlagn
<DJ> now paste dmesg
<DJ> now paste dmesg idm
<idm> ActionParsnip: ....ok
<scientes>  "starting anac(h)ronistic cron"
<idm> DJ: ok
<ActionParsnip> idm: source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1892600
<makara> Hi. Why ffmpeg can't find presets?
<DJ> idm, mac80211 = to atheros driver
<idm> ActionParsnip: is that disable 11n?
<idm> DJ: you mean the same driver?
<ActionParsnip> idm: yes, the chip has issues trying to get n speed so you tell it not to and it connects
<DJ> yeah but mac80211 is buggy
<DJ> use ath9k module
<danny> zykotick9: thank you
<CFHowlett> makara   see http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html#Preset-files
<DJ> idm, still paste me the dmesg
<idm> 874134
<idm> dmesg content
<sammmy> I searched for the quicktime plugin in the ubuntu software center and had no luck finding the plugin. I need to be able to view quicktime videos in chrome?
<idm> DJ: you'd have to teach me how to exchange kernel modules...:)
<idm> ActionParsnip: hmm... sounds too bad
<DJ> idm, take a look at this url https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/756485
<ActionParsnip> idm: my command will get you connected wirelessly :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870127 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #756485 e1000e: workaround for packet drop on 82579LM at 100Mbps" [Medium,Fix released]
<idm> ActionParsnip: will try
<idm> this is a serious problem though... :(
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, while installing that package (and updating before) I got Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?) ... not sure if that's significant
<no-name-> I did sudo mount /dev /mnt/dev though
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: not sure dude, is it an error or a warning?
<idm> I am using thinkpad x1 and had the exact same chip with that guy..
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, it doesn't make the process stop, so I guess it's  a warning
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, looks like it's installed though
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: score
<no-name-> :)
<no-name-> will now unmount stuff and reboot. wish me luck!
<idm> ActionParsnip: holy shit... that DOES work!
<Spanky> UPS support blows in all Ubuntu.    apcupsd is NOT user friendly folks...
<idm> and now ping the router back to sub-zero ms... (which it should be, it was in 10th ms with that 11n enabled)
<ActionParsnip> idm: cool stuff huh
<binger> celthunder as far as I know I've never seen a reference to ahci. the controller is ata/atapi if that helps. Looked in sys info in win7 and it doesn't really specify mode
<idm> damn it... what a shit chip
<ActionParsnip> idm: indeed
<pangolin> !language | idm
<ubottu> idm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> idm: just under linux though
<idm> ActionParsnip: billion thanks!
<idm> ok
<ActionParsnip> idm: if you are just web browsing with it you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> idm: unless your web access is faster then 54Mbps
<idm> I can live with it for now... (better than I can't even get any network)
<idm> the last thread talks about upgrade the firmware... do you think it worths to try?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, hehe, nope :P
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, I wonder if it's even a video thing
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: could try precise to see if the new kernel etc helps
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, I was thinking maybe the problem was the kernel is /too/ new but ok
<no-name-> I'll just check to see which kernel is on the installed xubuntu
<zykotick9> no-name-: "uname -r" is a quick way to check kernel version
<no-name-> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic
<no-name-> zykotick9, yeah. I just had to mount the drive and chroot first :)
<no-name-> which is the same kernel as on the live usb...
<no-name-> I wonder if those updates actually worked properly
<zykotick9> no-name-: ummm, if you're booted from a liveUSB then that "uname -r" is reporting the running kernel (ie the one from the USB)
<scientes> selected device is not a touchscreen I understand
<scientes> selected device is not a touchscreen I understand
<no-name-> zykotick9, but not if I chroot to the hard drives root, right?
<zykotick9> no-name-: chroot doesn't change the kernel
<scientes> I am getting that from Xorg when i first use my e2i touchscreen after starting X
<scientes> this is with xserver-xorg-input-tslib
<no-name-> oh
<mi3> if my nick is registered, can anyone see my ip address?
<no-name-> oh, well, I guess it wouldn't, yeah
<zykotick9> !cloak | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<zykotick9> mi3: yes
<no-name-> anyway, when I tried apt-get upgrade again this time I got this http://pastebin.com/FZXqaAXV so I guess everything updated except the kernel
<zykotick9> no-name-: you need "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get that new kernel
<mi3> but i registered my nick zykotick9, still anyone can see?
<no-name-> zykotick9, ahh, ty
<zykotick9> mi3: yes they can see your IP - if you get a cloak, they can't
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, what is this precise thing you were talking about?
<mi3> ok
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: pre-release ubuntu 12.04
<no-name-> ahh
<ActionParsnip> mi3: registering just means that if someone sees mi3, they know it's you and not someone else
 * no-name- running apt-get dist-upgrade
<mi3> ohh
<no-name-> hey, can you use unetbootin from a live usb? :)
<no-name-> I have no OS now, see
<no-name-> don't want to install one just to make installer disks
<dr_willis> no-name-:  yes you can
<no-name-> neat
<no-name-> I have everything I need then :D
<dr_willis> no-name-:  or just dd the iso to a flash
<no-name-> ahh
 * zykotick9 wonders why so many people recommend dd to put 11.10 to USB, when cat is what is officially suggested
<dr_willis> cant say iv ever seen official
<ActionParsnip> or use unetbootin
<Sarakun> HI,
<dr_willis> i also recall cat having issues ages ago compared to dd
<Sarakun> How to install Inline Captive Portal.?
<dr_willis> but these days i think the 2 are basically the same
<no-name-> brb
<usuario> buen dia
<zx1986> anyone setup Cassandra in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<CFHowlett> !es|usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> !info cassandra
<usuario> gracias
<ubottu> Package cassandra does not exist in oneiric
<faraway> hi .. does anyone know how to install imapsync on 11.10  or a good alternative. need to migrate an imap account to a new server migration will take some days and there should be no loose of emails
<zx1986> what !info means ?  no talk about ?
<zykotick9> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 944 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<ActionParsnip> zx1986: state your issue and we can advise
<zykotick9> zx1986: !info just shows version information
<zx1986> My box crash with ATi Mobilty X2300 in Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome3
<zx1986> WOW!
<ActionParsnip> zx1986: i found this: http://dustyreagan.com/installing-cassandra-on-ubuntu-linux/
<zx1986> ActionParsnip: thanks! I will try it and note it on my own!
<dr_willis> ive seen issues wuth the fglrx drivers and gnomeshell also zx1986
<ActionParsnip> zx1986: from the wiki it looks like mysql.....
<ActionParsnip> http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/CassandraCli
<zx1986> here is my note about ATi X2300 in Ubuntu 11.10: http://zx-1986.blogspot.com/2012/02/ati-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<zx1986> but I wrote in Chinese
<zx1986> and my last choice were "xserver-xorg-video-ati* xserver-xorg-video-radeon* "
<zx1986> and I remove all flash in my Ubuntu box
<no-name-> nope
<zx1986> I mean I remove all flash plugin in my Ubuntu 11.10
<zx1986> and run the open source version ATi driver (not fglrx) in Ubuntu 11.10 with ATi X2300
<no-name-> ActionParsnip: do you know how I can just make it boot up with the generic drivers that the live cd uses?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, because, the live cd works fine
<zx1986> but gnome 3 still crash "sometimes"
<_raven> any ideas for irc-bouncer in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: could add the bootoption: xforcevesa
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, how do I add a boot option?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: could use the chroot, Try F4 when the usb starts to boot
<MimosakaRyou> why can't i cd to an ntfs partition? is this normal?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, I just mean what file do I need to change
<ActionParsnip> MimosakaRyou: it willneed mounting, you can then cd into the mountpoint
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: /etc/default/grub    like when you added the nouveau.blacklist=1
<no-name-> /etc/default/grub?
<no-name-> cool
<MimosakaRyou> it's already mounted ActionParsnip
<MimosakaRyou> still can't cd to it
<auronandace> mimico: spelling it right? got permission?
<auronandace> MimosakaRyou:
<ActionParsnip> MimosakaRyou: are you cd'ing into the mount point or the file in /dev
<SubjectOne> is there an easy way to create an service of an application ?
<SubjectOne> i downloaded CmapServer ( but it doesn't install as a service )
<mi3> how many bots are there on this channel?
<auronandace> mi3: should just be ubottu and the floodbots
<mi3> hmm
<reith2004> MimosakaRyou if you cant cd, try to browse it by going to /media or /mnt or /your/mount/folder, but typically it would be in /media
<ktwo> hI, yesterday i had to force poweroff , and now i cant login to user (returned to login mask after inserting the correct pwd. What can i do to restore the user's data? (was encrypted) now im logged on with another user i created
<ActionParsnip> MimosakaRyou: can you run:  mount    which line defines the NTFS share please
<Inner> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help me.. I'm trying to get Ubuntu Server 11.10 to re-write the default /etc/apache2 folder, without much luck. if you could help thanks.
<MimosakaRyou> ActionParsnip , reith2004 : managed to solve it. apparently i can't cd into a folder on the partition because of the folder name , which perhaps contain an invalid character "~"
<MimosakaRyou> so i change it to something else , and i can cd to it now :)
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: To solve this problem, use: cd blahblah\~blahblah
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: With a \ before ~
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: Or just single-quote the name: 'like~this'
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, # update-grub got me /etc/default/grub: 36: xforcevesa: not found
<MimosakaRyou> wow thanks theadmin
<zykotick9> Inner: this is stolen from !confmiss from #debian, you could try it with apt-get, not sure it'll work though - sudo aptitude -o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' reinstall $packagename
<theadmin> MimosakaRyou: This also applies to names with spaces and other crazy characters
<SubjectOne> anybody here knows where i can get sysvconfig ? for ubuntu 10.10
<SubjectOne> sudo apt-get install sysvconfig  (it won't work)
<auronandace> !upstart | SubjectOne
<ubottu> SubjectOne: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
 * Kaisyu2 ** WinSys ** Client: XChat-WDK 1500 (x86) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise KN  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 560  @ 2.67GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 2997 MB Total (989 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M ** Uptime: 31.17 Hours **
<Myrtti> Kaisyu2: and?
<SubjectOne> k
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: try:    vga=791    instead
<no-name-> ok
<no-name-> yeah that worked
<no-name-> will unmount/restart again :)
<Kaisyu2> Myrtti: I'm sorry. It's my mistake.
<MimosakaRyou> ppl , is it possible to create a xmodmap script when i launch a certain app (games) , since xmodmap will only apply to the current x session?
<ktwo> hI, yesterday i had to force poweroff , and now i cant login to user (returned to login mask after inserting the correct pwd. What can i do to restore the user's data? (was encrypted) now im logged on with another user i created   -  just read would be enough, no need to restore the profile, but if you know how , also ok
<acemtp> hi there
<acemtp> update-manager is a GUI program?
<cheater_> apparently
<acemtp> when isntalling it, it wants to install gnome
<cheater_> it is
<acemtp> how to upgrade on a server
<scientes>        Latest versions of the Xorg tslib input driver use hal to configure the touchscreen
<scientes>        within Xorg. Environment variables are only needed for the tslib commands.
<scientes> but hal is deprecation
<waxstone> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cheater_> aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<scientes> i've got through like 4 levels of deprecation in available packages
<theadmin> acemtp: Yes, it is, you can use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to update on a server
<acemtp> i m on karmic, and want to go to 10.4
<cheater_> you mean 10.04
<acemtp> indeed
<auronandace> !eol|acem
<ubottu> acem: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * CFHowlett Thinks: GUi?  on a server?  HERETIC!
<cheater_> 10.04 is not EOL yet
<acemtp> auronandace: yes i read that, it tells to use update-manager
<mi3> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cheater_> but karmic is
<auronandace> cheater_: karmic is
<mi3> ee ee
<cheater_> acemtp: what you would do is to first update your server via apttitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<acemtp> chadi: it s already done
<cheater_> acemtp: then, edit your apt sources, and all ppas, to say "lucid" instead of "karmic"
<Anaphaxeton> hello. i need that a couple of packaged be of newr version
<Anaphaxeton> what could i do? add mirrors for later versions of ubuntu? i am on LTS
<panik> i cant get my packages to download. internet is working fine.
<acemtp> cheater_: oh really? onlt to do that?
<auronandace> cheater_: that isn't how you do it
<cheater_> then, you run aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<cheater_> auronandace: ok how do you suggest to do it?
<Anaphaxeton> akso i found out there is some update-manager?
<auronandace> cheater_: via the link that ubottu gave
<cheater_> btw the files you'd need to edit in my version are in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cheater_> ok looking at the link
<acemtp> ok i have to use do-release-upgrade
<MimosakaRyou> ppl , is it possible to create a xmodmap script when i launch a certain app (games) , since xmodmap will only apply to the current x session?
<Inner> zykotick9:  thanks for the idea, didn't work though..
<zykotick9> Inner: did you try with apt-get?
<KayAteChef> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cheater_> auronandace, acemtp: i have just looked at the instructions on that link and they say exactly the same thing as i said here.
<Inner> zykotick9: it says its already installed.. minus actually installing the /etc/apache2  folder of course.
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, oddly enough that didn't work
<zykotick9> Inner: with apt-get or aptitude?
<Inner> zykotick9: indeed
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: try uncommenting the #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480    line and set the res your screen uses
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, ok. but I think my screen is capable of that res... it's a 17" crt
<debiano> What can make a jar file not run.I have JRE and JAVA installed,the permissions are inorder.The jar file was running a day a go,but today,it wont launch.
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: i'd set it to 1024x768   should be ok
<ActionParsnip> debiano: if you run:   java filename.jar    does it run?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: (i could be wrong) but isn't it "java -jar foo.jar"?
<debiano> ActionParsnip:I haven't tried that but should it just be the same as right clicking the jar.Let me try that
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I think the -jar is assumed
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, should I keep vga=791 ?
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: i don't think you'll need it
<auronandace> cheater_: you suggested renaming ppas too, you're meant to uninstall them and then install the ones for the release you are on after you upgraded
<zykotick9> no-name-: probably not, as vga= is deprecated
<Inner> zykotick9: what would you recommend, reinstall ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> Inner: no.  but you never answered my question, apt-get or aptitude?
<cheater_> auronandace: i've never had problems doing this, but you're right, that's one difference i hadn't noticed
<SubjectOne> is there an "upstart" ubuntu channel ? need some help setting up a config file
<Inner> zykotick9: oh, I'm sorry.. apt-get/aptitude return the same result, yes it reinstalls apache2 .. however /etc/apache2 is still not recreated.
<no-name-> rebooting
<debiano> ActionParsnip: Nope nothing,did not launch.
<mariya> hi
<zykotick9> Inner: don't have any suggestions then.  good luck.
<Inner> zykotick9: thank you for your time and patients :)
<OldOneEye> how do i change sudo password
<mariya> did you try to use an ubuntu sever  from ovh
<mariya> ?
<zykotick9> OldOneEye: the sudo password is the users password?  so from terminal "passwd" as the user.
<OldOneEye> my user name is bob
<debiano> #java
<OldOneEye> so i change bob's password?
<zykotick9> OldOneEye: log in as bob, and in a terminal type "passwd"
<snickers_> hi is anybody on at this time
<phaidros> hi
<waxstone> 1495 total =)
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, that didn't work either, but I did forget to remove the vga= line (not sure if that matters though)
<phaidros> how can I make sound continuously play even when changing users in 11.10 ?
<snickers_> Im having issues getting my music from the ubuntu one music store.. its stuck in queued
<phaidros> snickers_: it sometimes takes a while
<snickers_> phaidros, ive noticed.. but I dont want to wait 2 days for my music
<snickers_> is ther any way to speed things up
<zykotick9> snickers_: you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<snickers_> >.< me not so happy about ubuntus terrible music store experience
<zykotick9> snickers_: this isn't the channel for such statements
<phaidros> snickers_: I have not really a clue what goes on there, but had that experience once before, a while ago (a year?) .. I got help in #ubuntuone and a dev found a bug, that prevented the download
<phaidros> I believe this is long fixed, but #ubuntuone is worth a try
<snickers_> I know, it is a support channel. Nevermind, there she goes
<snickers_> my music is being downloaded as we speak
<snickers_> takes forever though
<phaidros> audio guys? how to prevent pulse from stopping music when changing a user (I have multiple profiles for work and private and want to listen to the same music everywhere .. )
<phaidros> snickers_: hehe, murphy :)
<snickers_> phaidros, murphy's law?
<phaidros> snickers_: yeah, as you try to figure, it silently starts downloading :)
<CFHowlett> snickers_   a watched download ...
<u4ia74> I was updating some apps and I saw a warning message "Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8"  How can I fix this/add support for utf8 en_US?
<theadmin> u4ia74: Don't bother, normally nothing to worry about
<phaidros> theadmin: still it sucks as one cannot see proper output
<theadmin> phaidros: Long as the C locale is supported, well, all the english output, at least, will be visible
<codepal> my /etc/sudoers isn't letting me set Cmnd_Aliases.....
<phaidros> theadmin: agreed, still it is unnerving :)
<codepal> I tried to add an APT group
<u4ia74> theadmin: I just want to make sure I have utf-8 support.
<snickers_> Ok, im out guys,, thanks for listening to my moaing
<phaidros> u4ia74: try this: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/repair-perl-locale-errors-on-ubuntu-server.html
<phaidros> snickers_: enjoy the music :)
<codepal> I've got this working on a debian 6 server, why does it not work in ubuntu?
<codepal> username ALL=NOPASSWD: APT
<codepal> Cmnd_Alias APT = /usr/bin/apt-get, /usr/bin/dpkg
<ktwo> so , no one an idea how to back up data of an user which had encrypted home folder? for some reason i cannot log anymore in (but i know the PW)
<makara> CFHowlett: thanks, the presets changed. There was no 'normal'. Now I can't get the audio to work. Can't find libfaac audio codec, but I have it installed. I'm following the cheat sheet here http://rodrigopolo.com/ffmpeg/cheats.html
<CFHowlett> makara   thank YOU!  Cheatsheet has been stickied!
<u4ia74> phaidros: actually "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" worked.
<zykotick9> makara: if you are using the ffmpeg from the default repo - it's AAC support has been disabled
<theadmin> codepal: You have to define the alias first, THEN start using it. That is, it has to appear in the file earlier. Before it starts being used.
<codepal> theadmin, I put them in the correct sections
<makara> zykotick9: why is that?
<ciccio> salve!list
<theadmin> codepal: Ah, hm, okay.
<codepal> alias is being created first
<zykotick9> makara: licensing issue of some sort...
<codepal> it's probably some dumb oversight
<makara> zykotick9: how boring. what do you do?
<CFHowlett> zykotick9   is aac processing in the compiled version?
<ciccio> > it's probably some dumb oversight
<zykotick9> CFHowlett: not sure.
<zykotick9> makara: i don't use ffmpeg from ubuntu (i don't use ubuntu though)
<makara> CFHowlett, zykotick9: I see now http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1117283.html
<Darksoft> hi
<peaceZ> hello all
<Darksoft> how are u ?
<Darksoft> somebody have backtrack installed ?
<Darksoft> bt 5 ?
<zykotick9> !backtrack | Darksoft
<ubottu> Darksoft: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Darksoft> somebody with backtrack 5 ?¡
<Darksoft> i wanna make a team in backtrack
<ActionParsnip> Darksoft: ask in the backtrack channel then
<peaceZ> i have a problem to install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin under lucid, anyway i added the apt line for partner , but still could not install
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: its not packaged anymore
<zykotick9> peaceZ: if you want sun-java you need to download it from Oracle, see link in !java for more details
<peaceZ> but i were on there website i could not find any debs
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: again, it's not packaged (no debs)
<peaceZ> anyway it was existing for lucid how comes it disappeared ?
<OldOneEye> user bob isnt in sudoer file
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: oracle changed the license
<peaceZ> ha ok thanks for the information
<zykotick9> OldOneEye: find some way to add bob to the admin group (recovery maybe?)
<OldOneEye> ok
<peaceZ> then how to install that bin file? just launch and everything done on any distribution ?
<zykotick9> !java | peaceZ
<ubottu> peaceZ: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DarkSoft> Hi all !
<DarkSoft> somebody with backtrack ?
<DarkSoft> somebody with backtrack ?
<peaceZ> me i am especially interested by the browser plugin, because it is not possible to play the yahoo java games with icedtea
<ActionParsnip> DarkSoft: its offtopic here, backtrack is not supported here and has its own channel
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: what is the output of:  uname -m
<DarkSoft> actionparsnip do u have a channel of backtrack ?
<[deXter]> DarkSoft, #backtrack
<ActionParsnip> DarkSoft: you were told earlier but:   #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | DarkSoft
<ubottu> DarkSoft: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DarkSoft> ty !
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip i686
<j0ppe> Is there any pre-configured servers available? I've searched Google without results.. I'm a bit lazy but I have a "oK" extra computer which I thought I'd use as a Server.. Does anyone know if there's any like pre-downloadable server .iso's which includes like irssi and jailkit? Thanks so much
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: run this and you'll get java: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; chmod +x ./install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip thanks a lot, do i need to uninstall icedtea or will it be done automatically ?
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: it will still be there, just not used. You will need to select the oracle java when asked
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: asked in the install, that is
<peaceZ> i have 2 choices on the install process 1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      mode manuel  2            /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_03/bin/java          81        mode manuel
<peaceZ> do i need to choose the first one ?
<peaceZ> first is default option
<slikts> what's a good way to get notifications about ubuntu security issues?
<Bodsda> slikts: subscribe to the usn feed http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<llutz> slikts: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip
<Prince> Hi....Everybody...
<MeirD> Is there anyway I can know if a filesystem is mounted as readonly (without just trying to write something on it)
<peaceZ> MeirD right click, properties
<zykotick9> MeirD: type "mount" look for "ro" on right side
<llutz> MeirD: "mount" tells you
<Bodsda> MeirD: mount | grep whatever
<MeirD> thnx
<llutz> MeirD: or "grep /dev/sdXY /proc/mounts|grep ro"
<Bodsda> MeirD: or "mount | grep ro"
<llutz> or or or :)
<MeirD> thnx, I got rw,errors=remount-ro
<Bodsda> :) loads ways
<xgpt> does anyone else have a gmx.org email?
<xgpt> *gmx.com
<zykotick9> MeirD: that remount-ro isn't a regular ro
<mi3> Hi
<mi3> @
<mi3> !
<Shojo> hi:P
<MeirD> ok, thanks
<Bodsda> MeirD: That line means normally the fs will be mounted read-write, but if there is an error found, it will remount as read-only
<MeirD> thnx
<fractal_heart> hi, is it possible to combine 11.10 desktop and server iso into a single USB install stick with a boot menu selection?
<Bodsda> fractal_heart: yeah, the LinuxFormat guys have done that a few times for their magazine. See if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization -- In theory you should be able to include as many directory structures of bootable OS's as you like, providing theres enough space and you can configure the boot loader correctly
<peaceZ> <ActionParsnip> peaceZ: it will still be there, just not used. You will need to select the oracle java when asked  , when and where it is asked ? i launched the browser and it still does not works
<Etherael> I can see some missing binaries from an installed deb, is there a way to automatically redownload those? I can't remove the package because it has a ton of deps
<llutz> Etherael: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: what is the output of:  jave -version
<Etherael> that just fixes missing packages, this is actually missing binary files on the disk from a package that is installed.
<Etherael> ie file libgl1-mesa-glx: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Etherael> is missing.
<ActionParsnip> java =version   sorry, peaceZ
<llutz> Etherael: then reinstall the package and don't remove those files again
<ActionParsnip> you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: java -version
<zx1986> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 508 kB
<WhereIsMySpoon> terminal multiplexer?
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<Etherael> llutz: I have no idea how they were removed or how they even got there, I can't reinstall it as it's under many other packages which would also have to be removed and then redownloaded.
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.13) (6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<zx1986> yeah! tmux is pretty COOL!
<Etherael> so there is literally no way to install over the top of the package?
<Bodsda> Etherael: the reinstall shouldn't touch correctly installed deps as far as i know
<Etherael> Bodsda: If you try remove a package, it protests because there are other packages dependant upon it.
<zykotick9> Etherael: you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall foo"
<llutz> !find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<Etherael> zykotick9: Bingo, thanks.
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 found in libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: did you select the oracle java 1.7 when the option came up
<Bodsda> Etherael: yes.. but what about reinstall?  apt-get install <package> --reinstall
<Etherael> yep, --reinstall is the flag I was after.
<alkisg> In precise/gnome-fallback session (but I believe it's the same in previous versions too) if I press the print screen keyboard key, I get a "photograph taken" sound. But where can I find the screenshot in the file system?!
<Bodsda> llutz: I didn't know about that feature of ubottu! Cool
<llutz> Etherael: aeh, how else than the way zykotick9 suggesteddid you try to reinstall before?
<Etherael> llutz: apt-get purge blah (things a-z depend on blah) well then...
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip during the installation ? i choosed java-6
<Etherael> maybe there is a reinstall flag
<Bodsda> alkisg: try your home directory or Pictures folder, or clipboard maybe
<Etherael> turns out there is.
<llutz> Etherael: there is ;)
<alkisg> Bodsda: not in home or clipboard, trying "pictures"...
<danny> hello were is the themes file located and do i put the theme zip in theere or do i extract it {gnome-shell}
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip should i select jre?
<alkisg> Bodsda: thank you, they were indeed there
<Bodsda> alkisg: awesome :)
<stephanb> hi there
<stephanb> is there a way to set a proxy for firefox via ssh?
<ponrajuganesh> what command will get the file created time?
<stephanb> i mean if i only got a connection to the box via ssh
<zykotick9> stephanb: are you using Xforwarding with ssh?
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip i restarted the install and now i choosed jre 1.7
<ktwo> so , no one an idea how to back up data of an user which had encrypted home folder? for some reason i cannot log anymore in (but i know the PW)
<dr_willis> theres some way to mount the encrypted home i recall. if you know the  password. but i never use it
<Catopette> Has anyone seen that the sources.list has foultys in it for the newest ubuntu?
<stephanb> zykotick9: no
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip now i have it java version "1.7.0_03" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_03-b04) Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 22.1-b02, mixed mode)
<Bodsda> stephanb: see if any of these answers help - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/843340/firefox-proxy-settings-via-command-line
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: did the file download from the oracle site?
<peaceZ> i used your link
<Catopette> Has anyone seen that the sources.list has foultys in it for the newest ubuntu?
<stephanb> Bodsda: yeah, looks like this is what i needed, thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: thats not my question
<llutz> Catopette: "newest" = 12.04?
<Bodsda> ponrajuganesh: the file creation time is not stored anywhere. Best you can hope for is last modified datetime
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: did you see the file get downloaded from the oracle site
<dr_willis> Catopette:  beta chat i ubuntu+1
<peaceZ> i will check the terminal output
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip the top of the post has be cutted i can't see it
<ActionParsnip> Catopette: join me in +1 please :)
<peaceZ> ActionParsip but now the version looks good
<ActionParsnip> peaceZ: if you read the script, its a pretty simple process
<sharpK> is nvidia x server my best option for a multimonitor setup (1 desk monitor and a TV)?
<Catopette> +1?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, heh, so I noticed I'd put 1024x7680 ... after correcting that, it works!!!! you rule, dude!
<llutz> Catopette: /join #ubuntu+1
<Catopette> Ok
<Bodsda> sharpK: you just need the nvidia drivers, then run   sudo nvidia-settings   to configure your dual screens
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: yey! plus you know for next time. Looks like your monitor is a little stubborn
<no-name-> yeah :)
<Bodsda> no-name-: that's a nice fail! :)
<dr_willis> sharpK:  nvidia works well for me and multi video displays
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, it worked fine under ubuntu 10.10 on a different pc, though, funnily enough
<no-name-> Bodsda, ya, hehehe
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: nice persistence too dude, very commendable
<dr_willis> sharpK:  how is the tv connected?
<no-name-> ActionParsnip, hehe. thanks, you too :)
<sharpK> dr_willis HDMI...
<ActionParsnip> no-name-: yeah the display timings and such have changed in the new kernel as I understand it
<dr_willis> sharpK:  then it basically is another computer monitor. ;)
<no-name-> ahh
<Bodsda> sharpK: I'm doing exactly the same thing - got irssi running on a 42" TV :)
<pyg> I'm using Colemak keyboard layout in 10.04 and everything is working fine except that Capslock needs to be presses to backspace (holding it doesn't repeat). Anyway to fix this?
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<WhereIsMySpoon> you need to press capslock to be able to backspace?
<pyg> no no
<sharpK> dr_willis yeah, but I can't find overscan settings for the TV and it's not displaying ideally...
<sharpK> Bodsda did you have overscan issues?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  nvidia-settings tool perhaps.
<pyg> WhereIsMySpoon: Capslock doubles backspace, but holding it doesn't repeat it, unlike holding the "real" backspace.
<Bodsda> sharpK: yeah, I still do - it cuts about an inch off the side. I put it down to me running 12.04 since alpha1 though, so was waiting for new drivers/xorg
<WhereIsMySpoon> pyg - so you mean whenever you have capslock on, you cannot repeatedly delete letters by holding down backspace?
<Bodsda> sharpK: thinking about it, the nvidia tools on windows could manually scale to any resolution. If you could find the best size, you may be able to use xrandr to set that manually on ubuntu?
<sharpK> what in carnation? my root password isnt working anymore...!!?!
<WhereIsMySpoon> =/
<sharpK> I can't get to nvidia settings, saying sudo password is wrong...?
<sharpK> how can this happen?
<dr_willis> try a sudo -i and see
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: its tarnation and setting the root pass ins't supported here. The account is disabled
<carli2> hi. how can I add a OEM dialog on bootup? I want to give my netbook away and I already installed all updates (don't want to format)
<Bodsda> heh... disabled ;)
<Bodsda> sharpK: I haven't used this method for while, but have a look http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<sharpK> I just "sudo rebooted" like 5 minutes ago with the same pass
<dr_willis> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> hmm.. thought thers was some oem setup feature..
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip to avoid the problems i uninstalled icedtea, and now when launching firefox it still be greyed, frozen
<carli2> afaik it's a deb package name sth like "jaunity"
<Oer> there is, dr_willis  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip now in the content plugins of firefox i see only the java plugin 1.7 no more other things, it should works i think
<carli2> understand me, I don't want a install CD, I want that the laptop boots up and the first thing the user sees is the oem-config
<carli2> I want to remove my old user and add some line to lightdm to start the oem config
<carli2> or however it works
<carli2> that's what I want to know
<Wkurtz> Greetings all. I'm having a little problem on Ubuntu, maybe someone could help me. The issue is that the session is closing automatically, as if it crashes. I've made a change recently which was the GC driver. For the rest, is pretty much the same.
<carli2> ubiquity?
<carli2> what's the program to add a user and ask the questions asked at oem config?
<bluefrog> oem-config
<Nicekiwi> hey I have an iissue with my laptop randomly ignoring my mouse and keyboard.. anyone know how I can diagnose this?
<crizzy> Nicekiwi: did you run powertop and set these under powersaving mode? :)
<Nicekiwi> crizzy, not sure what u mean?
<Wkurtz> Greetings all. I'm having a little problem on Ubuntu, maybe someone could help me. The issue is that the session is closing automatically, as if it crashes. I've made a change recently which was the GC driver. For the rest, is pretty much the same.
<crizzy> Nicekiwi: well.. then you probably didn't do it. anyway, if you set usb etc to automatic powersaving mode from powertop, these need a click first to 'wake' them
<zykotick9> Wkurtz: GC driver? Graphics Card?  what gpu are you using?
<Nicekiwi> crizzy, this is the keyboard and mouse-pointer-thing built into the laptop
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip i think finally i will return to icedtea and i will forget java 1.7
<crizzy> Nicekiwi: i see.
<crizzy> no idea then :/
<Nicekiwi> :(
<eso4g2__> :333
<Nicekiwi> I used to think the display just frooze.. but it seems everyhting still works.. but the system ignores the keyboard and mouse clicks.. i can still move the mouse though
<Wkurtz> Zukotick9: yes, it's Graphics Card. I'm using Nvidia Quadro.
<eso4g2__> I like tits *-*
<zykotick9> !tab > Wkurtz
<ubottu> Wkurtz, please see my private message
<Wkurtz> Quadro NVS 290 to be precise
<zykotick9> Wkurtz: sorry i have no experience with the quadro cards - good luck
<Wkurtz> ok, thank you!
<eso4g2__> booooooooooobs
<Nicekiwi> 80000000000000085
<encrypt> morning, does anybody know how to index my music collection to the lense in the dash?? its empty
<wulfgarpro> when ever I suspend or hibernate and then resume, my screen is filled with noise similar to a mis-tuned tv signal; i have the official nvidia drivers installed
<wulfgarpro> im running 11.10
<Nicekiwi> sigh..
<BlueWolf> How do I get google talk to work on my Ubuntu. Or where would I download and install it?
<danny> so for the gnome tweak tool i have gotten the user themes extension but when i look under themes tab it tells me the extension is not enabled and it is
<nibbler> BlueWolf, use pidgin or any other instant-messenger, they all support google talk
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> nibbler: Thanks :D
<isak> I am just testing irssi, hope I don't annoy annoy anyone. If anybody has some advice for a beginner like me, I'd appreciate it.
<carli2> I used oem-prepare but oem-config did not show at bootup
<isak> \users
<scT3h> can someone help me with a mouse issue? It may not even be the mouse but most of the time when I open multiple windows I cannot click on anything.. The mouse moves but nothing is 'focused'
<aleale97> Hi everyone
<laseredd> MyLittlePony is a derpie
<c[_]> anyone know why im getting this trying to launch docky? http://i.imgur.com/EDsyo.png
<SubjectOne> how do i place an extra item ( to run as an service ) in upstart ( ubuntu 10.10 )
<SubjectOne> i've read the help, but i don't understand
<SubjectOne> do i need to create a servicename.conf file ?
<nkambule> hi
<nkambule> i am trying to install
<Edifier> hi
<nkambule> and i get this error
<nkambule> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nkambule> what can i do
<Edifier> sudo
<Edifier> add sudo before your install command
<nkambule> i use sudo
<nkambule> i used sudo
<Edifier> is there something wrong before than happend?
<zykotick9> nkambule: are you sure you don't have any U.S.C. or Synaptic windows open?
<scT3h> can someone help me with a mouse issue? It may not even be the mouse but most of the time when I open multiple windows I cannot click on anything.. The mouse moves but nothing is 'focused'
<nkambule> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nkambule> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archiv
<SubjectOne> - /etc/rc.d has an different name under ubuntu 10.10 ?
<nkambule> at zykotic i logged out and in to try kill all open windows
<carli2> hi
<ciccio> ciao
<ciccio> come scaricare un film,grazie
<zykotick9> !it | ciccio
<ubottu> ciccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Edifier> nkambule,try it again after reboot
<nkambule> ok
<liquidgarnet> Hey guys, I haven't been using ubuntu for a few years and I just got back into it. I'm not a big fan of Unity, any suggestions for good alternatives?
<crizzy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<liquidgarnet> alright, thanks
<dr_willis> liquidgarnet:  unity in 12.x is worth trying
<SubjectOne> where are the files, commands places  that must run as a service ( rc.local is empty ? )
<liquidgarnet> dr_willis, I'm on 11.10 right now
<dr_willis> rc.local is just one file in /etc/ for special cases
<peaceZ> ActionParsnip the official java is working fine on chromium with yahoo games, but not at all in firefox which freeze, for me it is good like that
<dr_willis>  /etc/init/ is for upstart services
<scT3h> can someone help me with a mouse issue? It may not even be the mouse but most of the time when I open multiple windows I cannot click on anything.. The mouse moves but nothing is 'focused'
<SubjectOne> dr_willis, so i need to create an config file
<liquidgarnet> scT3h, it's likely not the mouse. What window manager are you on?
<SubjectOne> dr_willis: , this is my http://pastebin.com/Fm8pTeQ2
<SubjectOne> i think all is in order
<scT3h> liquidgarnet, do you mean theme?
<scT3h> liquidgarnet, well it is gnome not kde
<encrypt> hi guys, recently came back to unity from xfce and have to say that with a dock at the bottom works just fine. But the music lense is not indexed to the music folder. any way to fix it?
<liquidgarnet> scT3h, what version of ubuntu are you on? I remember there being things like an option for making the focus follow the mouse pointer. Something might be configured wrong
<scT3h> liquidgarnet, it 'does' work.. but here is my version info: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<scT3h> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<scT3h> Release:	10.04
<scT3h> Codename:	lucid
<liquidgarnet> scT3h, http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse may help. I'm thinking it's a config problem with the mouse behavior
<scT3h> liquidgarnet, it just looses focus somtimes..
<scT3h> liquidgarnet, i'll check out the link, tnx.
<hp> how do i make a kernel for my computer
<geirha> scT3h: 10.04.2 ? you should install updates. The latest is 10.04.4
<dime01> Hi all
<Catopette> 10.04.4 does have error in sources.file
<dime01> Could somebody test for me a page which should display a java applet
<dime01> for me it crash Firefox and on Chromium it display a gray rectangle
<liquidgarnet> dime01, what's the page?
<dime01> liquidgarnet : The URL of the page : http://www.netstyler.com/fr/netstyler/loadNetstylerModule/query/6
<dime01> On Chromium it displays a gray rectangle instead of a 3D bag
<liquidgarnet> dime01, the applet is running okay on firefox on 11.10 here, default java runtime
<Catopette> netstyler is for linux? huh? Can i apt it?
<dime01> liquidgarnet ok Thank you very much. Im using Firefox 10.0.2
<dime01> I will try to update it
<dime01> Can you test on Chromium please ?
<liquidgarnet> dime01, I'll try now
<dime01> Catopette : What do you mean ?
<Catopette> How do i get netstyler?
<dime01> Catopette : How do you get what ?
<Catopette> I tryed apt-get but no luck
<liquidgarnet> dime01, it works on chromium (loads way faster too). It sounds like you're having trouble with the java runtime if it's crashing on both browsers
<dime01> Catopette Its a website
<Catopette> ok
<Catopette> to bad
<dime01> Catopette --> www.netstyler.com
<dime01> liquidgarnet Ok thank you very much liquidgarnet
<Catopette> need a good wysiwyg for php homesites
<dime01> liquidgarnet I spend lot of time to install / delete / update java. Can you give me a way to install your java version ?
<dime01> Im using ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Catopette> me to
<SnipeMeNot> Hi
<SnipeMeNot> Anyone here?
<liquidgarnet> dime01, I'm running java-common 0.42ubuntu2 and openjdk-6-jre 6b23-pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2
<dime01> liquidgarnet Ok thank you I try to setup that
<liquidgarnet> dime01, try installing default-jre. It's a metapackage which includes openjdk
<dime01> liquidgarnet How can I do that ? Im newbie on Ubuntu ...
<dime01> liquidgarnet With synaptic ?
<liquidgarnet> dime01, search for default-jre and check it
<dime01> apt-get ?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<liquidgarnet> dime01, if you're using the terminal it's sudo apt-get install default-jre
<SnipeMeNot> Noob here<< just have a single question :(
<SnipeMeNot> Is anyone free to help me :(
<cancer> almoxarife: hi
<dime01> liquidgarnet Ok I setup default-jre
<Catopette> depends
<liquidgarnet> dime01, restart the browser and give it a try now
<SnipeMeNot> Ive been googling for 2 hrs and cant find a straight answer
<SnipeMeNot> Im dual booting ubuntu and win7
<Catopette> Lets try
<SnipeMeNot> I have an ntfs partition where my music files is installed
<Catopette> Ok?
<SnipeMeNot> I just want the banshee player to use that partition
<Catopette> You need to mount the partition
<SnipeMeNot> I get errors
<dr_willis> mount  your windows partition where you want and sccess the files..
<SnipeMeNot> Its mounted (ntfs-config)
<SnipeMeNot> After installing ntfs config ive read somewhere that its bad?
<dr_willis> and the errrors are....
<SnipeMeNot> Cant locate itunes uri to local uri
<dr_willis> ntfc-cofig csn make a custome fstab for you
<SnipeMeNot> Can ntfs cof auto mout just one partition?
<dr_willis> itunes? what does that have to do with it
<Catopette> dr_willis? is there another way to make partition then?
<Catopette> restorepartition
<dr_willis> SnipeMeNot:  it makes a fstab entry for each. so yes
<SnipeMeNot> I wanna import my windows itunes library (windows) to my linux banshee
<dime01> liquidgarnet : now it didn't crashes my Firefox but it doesn't display applet
<SnipeMeNot> dr_willis: Oh alright, ill just leave one?
<SnipeMeNot> Is it possbl
<dime01> liquidgarnet : I think Firefox isn't connected with java
<SnipeMeNot> Possible* to use my win7 itunes library on ubuntu (banshee)
<SnipeMeNot> Or should i just import the music files
<dr_willis> apple drm'ed files cant be played on banshee. i think
<liquidgarnet> dime01, make sure you have icedtea6-plugin as well
<SnipeMeNot> Hmm, im gonna try importing just the music files
<Catopette> dr_willis? is there another way to make restorepartition then?
<makara> 11.10 - How to launch Chromium??
<Catopette> Seems to be that i need to make a kernel for this laptop
<rexor> makara, superkeya and type chromium
<rexor> *superkey
<dr_willis> Catopette:  no idea. check askubuntu.com perhaps
<liquidgarnet> makara, if it's installed just type chromium into the launcher. you can put a shortcut on the bar
<makara> nothing happens. Its installed.
<xiaoyang> Hi, all! Any idea I can access my irssi to IPV6 ? Thanks ^^
<dime01> liquidgarnet I reinstalled firefox and icetea plugin
<dime01> I retry
<makara> 'sudo chromium' ...: command not found
<rexor> makara, not sudo
<skmsmslk> how to install user-shell theme for gnome-tweak tool ?
<rexor> makara, just chromium
<makara> nope
<dime01> liquidgarnet Can you tell me what time it takes to display the applet using Firefox ?
<celthunder> makara: dont start you browser as root....
<makara> sorry
<liquidgarnet> dime01, it took about 30 seconds to load fully. It depends on the hardware
<SnipeMeNot> Something bad happend :(
<SnipeMeNot> My laptop died while updating
<makara> thought it might be a permissions thing
<dime01> liquidgarnet Ok thank you for this information
<rexor> makara, no
<AminosAmigos> hello
<Catopette> how do i make kernel for thisk laptop?
<dime01> liquidgarnet Arf it always crashes Firefox :s
<Catopette> customized
<rexor> makara, if icon didn't show in launcher when u typed chromium I think it is  not installed
<AminosAmigos> how to reconnect to eth0 through terminal ?
<liquidgarnet> AminosAmigos, sudo ifup eth0
<dime01> liquidgarnet It seems that Firefox loads the applet correctly but when its finish and it display applet, Firefox crashes
<SnipeMeNot> Last quesion :(
<AminosAmigos> thanks liquidgranet
<SnipeMeNot> Whenever i try to use a pendrive i get an error "missing operating system"
<enchilado> you should get one of those
<enchilado> they can be useful
<SnipeMeNot> Usb drives?
<enchilado> operating system
<SnipeMeNot> I do lol
<dr_willis> SnipeMeNot:  you are not setting it up right. or thr pc cant boot from usb
<SnipeMeNot> Win7/ubuntu
<SnipeMeNot> Alrighty
<SnipeMeNot> Its booted to usb tho
<SnipeMeNot> (curious)
<liquidgarnet> dime01, how about other java applets? try http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=AMX&product=NCR&overlay=11101111&loop=yes for example
<makara> got it. "chromium-browser"
<makara> what a useless search the launcher has
<SnipeMeNot> Lol
<stephanb> is there any way i can find out from what dhcp-server my computer got it's IP-adress?
<dime01> liquidgarnet, Firefox display it correctly
<liquidgarnet> stephanb, it's in the routing table. I believe you can see it in ifconfig
<SnipeMeNot> dr_willis: Would u reccomend installing ubuntu and win7 on two serperate hdd or side by side
<liquidgarnet> dime01, you may want to try running that other applet standalone then
<dr_willis> SnipeMeNot:  each on own hd is much easier
<stephanb> liquidgarnet: no, with ifconfig i only get the broadcast and the netmask
<SnipeMeNot> dr_willis: Alright im going to do a clean install (ubuntu)
<spronk> hmm, guys - any idea on how to diagnose a hardlock that doesn't seem to spit anything into syslogs or via netconsole?
<dime01> liquidgarnet, I need to display the applet of netstyler because Im working on this website
<AminosAmigos> i am sorry i am new to all this but how to maintain my Pc i mean like disk defragmentation in Win7 and getting more free space on the drive?
<dime01> liquidgarnet, and I have the same thing on localhost ...
<dr_willis> AminosAmigos:  you really dont worry about defraging linux
<sacarlson> stephanb: not 100% but you can see what you default gateway is with sudo route that normaly points to the same server that runs dhcpd
<SnipeMeNot> AminosAmigos: It defragging doesnt free hdd space, it makes read weite a lil bit faster
<SnipeMeNot> Write*
<stephanb> okay, i will try that...
<Jordan_U> !defrag | AminosAmigos
<ubottu> AminosAmigos: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<stephanb> sacarlson: but that entry points to an ip with a "0" at the end, so i dont think this is a real computer
<dime01> liquidgarnet, I have this error in java console when it crashes : Assertion failure: rt->onOwnerThread(), at /build/buildd/firefox-10.0.2+build1/build-tree/mozilla/js/src/jsapi.cpp:6316
<SnipeMeNot> Does 11.10 have probs with 4965agn?
<sacarlson> stephanb: I also note that in /var/log/system  you will see a line like dhclient: DHCPACK of 192.168.2.250 from 192.168.2.112
<SnipeMeNot> My connect was just somewhere at 58mbps
<liquidgarnet> dime01, alright. I'm not too sure past what I've said, you might want to someone in ##java
<AminosAmigos> thanks eveyone :) u r awsome !
<stephanb> sacarlson: thanks!
<sacarlson> stephanb: the last number in that line is what provided the dhcp info to your client
<dime01> liquidgarnet, Ok i will see there
<dime01> liquidgarnet, Thank you a lot !
<dime01> on #java I need an invitation :s
<almoxarife> /var/log/syslog < Ubuntu
<SnipeMeNot> Does anyone here use burg?
<dr_willis> burg was flakey last i tr4ied it. dont see the point in it either.
<Jordan_U> SnipeMeNot: BURG is not supported here.
<SnipeMeNot> Oh sorry
<SnipeMeNot> Just wondering if u guys like it
<dr_willis> SnipeMeNot:  i say avoide it
<Jordan_U> SnipeMeNot: I recommend against it, among other things it appears that it may have been abandoned (no changes for more than a year).
<SnipeMeNot> What bootloader might u guys recommend aside from the stock
<SnipeMeNot> (its been quite buggy-burg)
<dr_willis> there really is not much choice in that area
<dr_willis> stivk to grub2
<SnipeMeNot> I just want a clean gui :( lol
<SnipeMeNot> Beggars cant be choosers i guess
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  I found this http://alternativeto.net/software/grub/
<sacarlson> SnipeMeNot: you want a gui for grub?  there is one in ppa that still works
<dr_willis> like you need eyecandy for menu you see for 5 sec...
<SnipeMeNot> :) ike
<sattu94> lilo..grub..burg,,
<dr_willis> set grubs background if you want ;)
<SnipeMeNot> Btw
<Jordan_U> SnipeMeNot: There are some grub2 themes available, like this one: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<SnipeMeNot> Easybcd destroyed my recovery
<SnipeMeNot> Nice :)
<sacarlson> SnipeMeNot: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<SnipeMeNot> Ill save bookmarks tnx peeps (half way through clean install)
<SnipeMeNot> I lack direction with ubuntu
<SnipeMeNot> I dont know anyone who uses it :(
<dr_willis> reading is  the best way to learn
<SnipeMeNot> I know :)
<crizzy> SnipeMeNot: got 100 ubuntu servers at work and using it at desktop, bang, now you know
<AminosAmigos> many forums i found helped me ALOT
<crizzy> :)
<SnipeMeNot> But im just tryna make sure what im reading is legit
<SnipeMeNot> :)
<hashashin> SnipeMeNot, http://gag.sourceforge.net/index.html, graphical iu, icons...
<SnipeMeNot> Sweet
<SnipeMeNot> Man, this is the most helpful and social irc server ive been to lol
<freewayzify> helo fellas
<SnipeMeNot> Hi
<freewayzify> @creamz Xup
<SnipeMeNot> (considering taking a linux class next semd)
<SnipeMeNot> Sem*
<freewayzify> @SnipemeNot What up
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Nm :)
<SnipeMeNot> Sup
<freewayzify> Are u good in using linux
<SnipeMeNot> Nope
<freewayzify> ok
<SnipeMeNot> I wish i started using it
<SnipeMeNot> Wasted some time with hackintosh
<SnipeMeNot> Thing is crap
<dr_willis> when i  doubt - focus on the fundamentals
<freewayzify> what is hackngtosh
<SnipeMeNot> Osx on pc?
<freewayzify> ok
<freewayzify> so u are good in mac
<SnipeMeNot> Not good but learned a lot
<SnipeMeNot> Wish i took linux class instead of sql
<freewayzify> so so u know shell programing well
<SnipeMeNot> Not really :)
<freewayzify> well right now am taking an oracle class
<SnipeMeNot> Nice
<freewayzify> is it bad
<SnipeMeNot> I like it
<leoooooooo> ciao
<leoooooooo> !list
<ubottu> leoooooooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> a class on a company? ;)
<SnipeMeNot> I wish i took that instead of digital designing
<magpii> Hi, i cannot install ubuntu from boot on this machine for some reason. Is there a way to install ubuntu on my newly formatted second partition, wit
<SnipeMeNot> wont boot?
<SnipeMeNot> Dvd?
<dr_willis> 'from boot' meaning what magpii
<magpii> sorry, can i install ubuntu on my new partition from inside windows so it will dueal boot?
<SnipeMeNot> dr_willis: What gpu are u using?
<zap0> hi, bit of a windows muppet..  but can do some 'proper coding' so not a complete moron;  i've got a ubuntu box i think it version is 10.04    when i run the update app it says "upgrade available to 11.10 O-Ocelot"  which i run, and it then fails after about 20 seconds.  how can i upgrade this box?  or do i have to start over?
<dr_willis> put iso on dvd.. boot it.
<SnipeMeNot> magpii:  yes dual boot
<magpii> i cannot install from bootup with the ubuntu installer for some reason
<dr_willis> SnipeMeNot:  several pcs here. i stick to nvidia
<SnipeMeNot> Nice
<freewayzify> Snipenot pls help
<SnipeMeNot> Im planning a build with 580's dont know if its worht it
<magpii> can i do it while booted into windows though?
<SnipeMeNot> Magpii no
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: With what? :)
<freewayzify> codepal sup
<freewayzify> taugth of joining an oracle class
<dr_willis> get iso. verify iso. put it on cd/dvd/usb. boot it  ;)
<SnipeMeNot> Hmmm
<magpii> damn, whatever i try, cd, usb install from boot up doesnt work, it gets to the options menu, then when i try clicking install it just hangs
<SnipeMeNot> R u in college or fcompany
<freewayzify> college
<SnipeMeNot> Dont take oracle :)
<dr_willis> could be a bad iso file you used magpii
<magpii> I have tried numerous ways, even tried Debian but that does the same for some reason
<freewayzify> what about java programming
<SnipeMeNot> Whats ur major
<dr_willis> magpii:  sounds like a hardware issue then
<freewayzify> Nah stilll a minor
<dr_willis> magpii:  try the alternative installer cd.
<magpii> i have downloaded, re downloaded, tried different iso's, both 32 and 64 bit, ubuntu 10.04 and 11.10 and nothing works
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Planning to take some computerish major?
<skmsmslk> how to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<magpii> windows installed strate away without issue
<dr_willis> magpii:  you were verifying the iso file befor and after the burn? do the cds work on other machones?
<freewayzify> magpii Try using a bootable usb
<Fuego>  or reset bios/cmos magpii then try again. also remove win hd. this is jsut to isolate the issue
<magpii> the usb install works fine on my laptop
<freewayzify> Snipemenot computersih
<magpii> i have reset bios to optimum defaults and tried that...still no joy
<magpii> my housemate is a linux programmer and even he is stumped
<freewayzify> magpii then hardware problem
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: U cant learn any programming languages unless u take multiple classes
<SnipeMeNot> Java 123
<dr_willis> a  long run of memtest may show any problrms also
<SnipeMeNot> Ull learn a lil bit with java 1
<freewayzify> Snipeme but heard java has a lot to do wit pc
<magpii> my hardware is fine, no issues with the disk, ram, graphics card, etc etc. any type of linux install now just hangs just after the option to install. even Debian too
<SnipeMeNot> Web and mobile phones
<SnipeMeNot> If u want to program softwares, start wth c++
<dr_willis> magpii:  ive heard the 'my hw is fine' befor.. its very hard to prove however.
<freewayzify> magpii is it the i386 iso file u downloaded
<freewayzify> Snipeme i love python to c++
<dr_willis> magpii:  try a very different distro like tinycore linux, see if that works
<magpii> i downloaded both the 64 and the i386 versions of ubuntu 10.04 and 11.10
<AminosAmigos> how to fix the failed ti fetch errors ?
<AminosAmigos> Failed to fetch http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2_2.7.6.dfsg-1ubuntu1.3_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<AminosAmigos> Failed to fetch http://updates.repository.backtrack-linux.org/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/capplets-data_2.30.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<stimpie> can anyone recommand some tooling to manage users on multiple machines?
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify:  then u should take those classes
<freewayzify> but i dpwnloaded mine of reccent and it working
<SnipeMeNot> I started wth c++
<sacarlson> magpii:  graphic card a nvidea or ATI?  I have to assume it's a graphics card problem
<Guest61664> I have this: Intel Atom D2700 2.13GHz Mini-ITX PC w/ 2GB, M350 & PicoPSU-80, D2700DC, HTPC.  I am trying to run it from a USB thumb drive, but it's stuck at 480p SD... any ideas how to change it?
<Fuego> AminosAmigos:  update first
<magpii> its wierd, because 2 days before I decided to install 10.04, i had succesfully installed 11.10 on this machine, then suddenly this issue out of the blu
<AminosAmigos> i did update :/
<magpii> graphics is nvidia
<freewayzify> Snipeme  no good c++ lecturer in my college
<sacarlson> magpii: oh nvidia that's quite well supported
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify:  where u at?
<Fuego> which nvidia magpii
<dr_willis> magpii:  try the alt-istaller cd perhaps
<freewayzify> magpii redownload the iso file again from a torrent
<freewayzify> Nigeria
<freewayzify> u?
<magpii> nvidia geforce GTS 250
<SnipeMeNot> Cal
<Fuego> hmm
<freewayzify> California
<SnipeMeNot> U wont need c++ for engineering
<Fuego> getting a blank scrren magpii
<SnipeMeNot> U jst need the class
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<magpii> lol, i have been at this for 3 days now, gonna pop to uni this afternoon but will try re download via a torrent this evening
<freewayzify> magpii just try dat
<magpii> is unetbootin ok and stable for the burning of iso's to usb?
<sacarlson> magpii: oh and it has worked before with UB 11.10,  and after attepted downgrade you can't even go back to what worked before?
<freewayzify> Snipemenot lol
<magpii> indeed
<freewayzify> magii YA
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Dude u need to kniw what field of comp ur gonna tkae
<dr_willis> magpii:  unetbootin or the tools at pendrivelinux, some can even verify the iso files
<freewayzify> Snipeme ya i realy need to know
<sacarlson> magpii: I wonder if you made the mistake I made and failed to pick a partition to use for root?  maybe delete a partition and try install 11.10 again
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: I was talking computer science but i switched to computer science and engineering
<freewayzify> Snipeme: why
<SnipeMeNot>  
<sacarlson> magpii: ya and that nomodeset also that dr_willis points out might be another starting point
<magpii> tried that, my mate even made sure the drive had a root partition. I will try the link suggested by ubottu for the graphics options when i get home and see if that works
<freewayzify> magpii try REDHAT
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Its not easy to be a compscientist its hard to find a job
<skmsmslk> does redhat is free ?
<SnipeMeNot> magpii: My ODD has probs as well sometimes ubuntu would just freeze during installation
<freewayzify> Snipeme: there are lot of computer guru in the state so it not easy
<magpii> i will try the graphics thing when i get back from uni. my housemate mentioned something about newer graphics cards may not have a standard file config or something and may need tweaking .
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Then try to be the best
<magpii> yup, thats mine, gets to the screen with the world map location option on it, then just hangs
<Fuego> thats right magpii
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe so putting the engeneering skills and the programming know how gives u an upper hans\d
<SnipeMeNot> Magpii try selecting "try ubuntu first"
<magpii> doesnt even get that far sometimes, just after install option, the screen goes blank
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Its not like that, guys in my family are engineers
<freewayzify> @magpii then u re in for a long thing
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe wow dats is nice
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe Only my dat is an electircal eng
<cancer> almoxarife: what do you say about the problem
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Ifu can skip c++ skip it and take phyton
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe Only my dad is an electircal eng
<AminosAmigos> @snipeMe where are you from ?
<SnipeMeNot> California
<oVo> hello,i have a core i5 on-chip graphic card and a ATI  video card installed ,any suggestions on how to get a video card driver?
<SnipeMeNot> Donde esta?
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe c++ and python are almost d same
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Phytons easier
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe but which is beta
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: No one uses c++ anymore
<Fuego> i still use cobol
<Fuego> lol
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: Btw my cousin and his dad are both electrical eng
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe i heard google re using python on thier apache
<SnipeMeNot> freewayzify: My other cousins a compsciceng and his brother is a nuke eng
<bazhang> !ot | SnipeMeNot freewayzify
<ubottu> SnipeMeNot freewayzify: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SnipeMeNot> Sorry a lil offtop
<diskinetic> I have this: Intel Atom D2700 2.13GHz Mini-ITX PC w/ 2GB, M350 & PicoPSU-80, D2700DC, HTPC.  I am trying to run it from a USB thumb drive, but it's stuck at 480p SD... any ideas how to change it?
<freewayzify> Sorry Admin
<SnipeMeNot> :) got bored waiting for the update to fin
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe how about this mac theme for ubumtu
<SnipeMeNot> No
<freewayzify> i heard it break the KDE
<SnipeMeNot> Want people to scream at u?
<oVo> the 11.10 theme?
<dr_willis> freewayzify:   you refering to 'macbuntu' ?
<freewayzify> @dr_ YA
<oVo> macbuntu is funny
<SnipeMeNot> Its like installig android os on an iphone
<dr_willis> freewayzify:  avoide at all costs...
<freewayzify> ok fellas thanks
<dr_willis> macbunutu = reinstalled systems on several occasions in here
<freewayzify> then it complicated
<dr_willis> its not a 'theme' its a flakey comples script
<dr_willis> complex
<SnipeMeNot> Brb looking for my cigs
<freewayzify> @dr_ where u from
<dr_willis> im in indiana.
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe where is it?
<skmsmslk> i am fro india  !
<dr_willis> no need to use @ on irc
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<oVo> anyone tried to install ATI-driver on a dual video-card notebook?
<freewayzify> @SnipeMe Noy allowed
<SnipeMeNot> Huh
<SnipeMeNot> Hows the weather at indiana?
<freewayzify> @dr_will dats is nice
<freewayzify> so hws the place
<freewayzify> @ovo whta for
<SnipeMeNot> Is it cpld there
<skmsmslk> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> SnipeMeNot, freewayzify lets get back to ubuntu support
<freewayzify> @Snipeme whats cpld
<SnipeMeNot> Ayt
<freewayzify> bazhag YA
<SnipeMeNot> Got carried away
<SnipeMeNot> Sorry
<SubjectOne> little question, isn't wine 1.4 pushed with auto update in ubuntu ?
<oVo> 800*600 display is not enough.i need the ATI card to work so i can use higher resolution.
<Fuego> gentoo
<SnipeMeNot> Btw
<freewayzify> bazhang any new thing on ubuntu
<Fuego> eeeeek
<Fuego> wrong window
<bazhang> SubjectOne, which version of ubuntu
<SnipeMeNot> My touc pad isnt working
<SubjectOne> 10.10
<SnipeMeNot> 11.10
<SnipeMeNot> Oh its not gor me lol
<freewayzify> @ bazhang   am using 11.10
<SubjectOne> :-)
<oVo> T_T any help?
<freewayzify> @ bazhang    pls how can i use my head fone wth my pc
<bazhang> SubjectOne, if you want the more recent version of wine, you should check the #winehq repos
<freewayzify> @ bazhang    pls how can i use my head fone on ubuntu
<freewayzify> @ bazhang    coz when pluged in it gives anoda sounds
<freewayzify> wine
<bazhang> SubjectOne, 1.4 is in the next release due in april 12.04
<pottermore> hello. can someone help me use handbrake. I need to "cut" a piece of it to submit to VideoLan.
<freewayzify> @bazhang any idea
<pottermore> how do i "cut"
<pottermore> ?
<magpii> ok sorry for not replying regarding my ubuntu boot problem, i disconnected. anyway, thanks for the help and suggestions, i will try the nomod thing when i get home tonight, see if that helps, thanks
<freewayzify> @magpii ok
<freewayzify> See u guy s lata
<magpii> cya
<SnipeMeNot> Lara
<SnipeMeNot> Later
<oVo> what kind of video card you are using ? ATI/Nvedia?
<SnipeMeNot> My touchpad stopped working after the update
<pengw> hi all
<SnipeMeNot> Hi
<oVo> hello
<pengw> i am jack i have a question, once i wrote a command line to tell ubuntu that i want to "rmmod psmouse" at the startup of ubuntu but now i forgot where i wrote it.
<pengw> I want to change this setting currently.
<pengw> where is the file that  should put this command in?
<BarkingFish> pengw, Do you not want that module to load at all?
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  there's gpointing-device-settings, or it may be something you have to add in grub
<sacarlson> pengw: maybe you blacklisted it?
<BarkingFish> I was just about to suggest that :)
<SnipeMeNot> MonkeyDust: Its a clean install with the update, i checked the mouse settings and its on, i also tried the hardware switch
<pengw> no  no , I just put a command into a file
<pengw> and I forgot it how funny is that
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  then maybe try my hints
<SubjectOne> oh bazhang, i tought is was already released
<SnipeMeNot> MonkeyDust: What hints?
<BarkingFish> There is a file at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf - you might be able to simply add the module to that list, and it will never load again, pengw
<SnipeMeNot> Oh okie il look for it
<sacarlson> pengw: well maybe cd /etc ; grep -r psmouse *
<pengw> thx I will try :  cd /etc ; grep -r psmouse *
<edwinkcw> hey, I have a stupid question. I saw sbd press ctrl + space bar, then he can search the program on his computer. Just like the spotlight in mac, what program is it?
<oVo> spotlight ?
<bharath> When I used the command sudo apt-get build-dep firefox it gives the following error http://pastebin.com/nwcX2Awf
<diskinetic> I have this: Intel Atom D2700 2.13GHz Mini-ITX PC w/ 2GB, M350 & PicoPSU-80, D2700DC, HTPC.  I am trying to run it from a USB thumb drive, but it's stuck at 480p SD (advertised 1080p) , even before software boots... any ideas how to change it?
<edwinkcw> oVo: umm, I think in mac, there is a function called spotlight
<MonkeyDust> what's sbd?
<neelpulse> Ubuntu Network manager does not support authentication with username and password with the ISP after connecting with WLAN. Any resources on how to write the functionality?
<edwinkcw> somebody..
<potriquetg> test
<edwinkcw> MonkeyDust: somebody
<edwinkcw> oVo: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2531
<BarkingFish> oops. gtg, see ya late
<BarkingFish> *later
<sacarlson> bharath: I should assume you already sudo apt-get update ; but I have to ask
<oVo> i think i saw something quite alike on ubuntu 11.10 (or 11.04?)
<bharath> sacarison:yeah I have done it
<edwinkcw> oVo: but I think there is a program in ubuntu doing it
<oVo> but my ubuntu is down...i am not sure about it
<potriquetg> #ubuntu-fr
<sacarlson> bharath: other thing is that ppa repository aren't always stable,  you might want to remove that if posible
<oVo> er.....locate?
<sacarlson> bharath: or you might have to wait for the ppa server to become active again in the future maybe days
<bharath> sacarison:how to do that
<sacarlson> bharath: synaptic
<SnipeMeNot> Reooting... Banshee froze when i added a music folder
<bharath> sacarison: can you tell me the reason for this error checking for Python version >= 2.5 but not 3.x... /opt/gnome/bin/python2.7: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.7.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> bharath  for nick completion, type 2-3 characters and then [tab]
<oVo> i have an idea: locate man |more.....lol
<sacarlson> bharath: sounds like a ppa add that has unmet dependancy
<oVo> nick iNeedAtiDriverForUbuntu10.04
<dcluo> anyone knows how to program c# in ubuntu?
<oVo> .
<ooiiooo_> I have problems playing certain radio streams (e.g. http://dradio.ic.llnwd.net/stream/dradio_dlf_m_a.ogg). In VLC, mplayer or mpd they play fine, in banshee and exile they are stuttering, have interruptions with loud noise for the fraction of a second, short cracks. I don't know how to describe it better. Any ideas what could be the cause?
<crizzy> dcluo: install monodevelop
<bharath> sacarlson: I can't understand , can you explain in detail?
<dcluo> cool
<SnipeMeNot> Btw
<SnipeMeNot> Where do i get an ati driver
<neelpulse> Anyone knows how to write a script that will authenticate username and password like DSL, after connecting to WLAN?
<MonkeyDust> oVo  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/installing-ati-driver-on-ubuntu-10-04-a-806379/
<dcluo> thx crizzy
<Catopette> datateknikk.no
<esmirlin_> hey guys, if i have 11.10 installed should i make a fresh installation when 12.04 goes out or its perfectly upgradeable without loosing anything?
<sacarlson> bharath:  do you under stand packages and how when you load one it also needs all the other parts from other packages if not already installed, if ppa is added they may require parts that are not part of the default repository
<SnipeMeNot> MonkeyDust: I installed gpointing device settings and cant find it
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  for some hardware, you need to add something in GRUB, moment
<Catopette> esmirlin apt-get dist-upgrade
<SnipeMeNot> (im sorty im still a noob
<bharath> sacarlson: then how to resolve this issue?
<pengw> hi all i found my command i put it into rc.local actually
<pengw> /etc/rc.local
<sacarlson> bharath: remove or purge the ppa that is the point of the fault
<bharath> sacarlson: I am sorry , I am new to ppa can you tell me how to do that?
<esmirlin_> Catopette: but everything is going to be update, i mean HUD and lighthemes and every every thing?
<sacarlson> bharath: well you learned to add them now learn to purge them http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  this is the idea, maybe it helps you in your search http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9973370#post9973370
<neelpulse>  \JOIN #programming
<SnipeMeNot> MonkeyDust: Alright thanks ill try it this morning
<pengw> remove a ppa - it is easy : open you ubuntu software center and then -> menu edit -> source ->other software -> you will see ppa , just remove it.
<sacarlson> pengw: bharath: that might work,
<MonkeyDust> there's also purge-ppa
<sacarlson> MonkeyDust: that's the link I gave the that shows purge-ppa
<Fuego> is there a NAS server based on ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> fuego: I forget what a NAS server is
<bharath> sacarlson:  do we need to delete all the ppa's?
<sacarlson> bharath: maybe start with the one that shows the fault to start if more pop up the we will see
<MonkeyDust> Fuego  start here https://github.com/xombiemp/Ubuntu-NAS
<Fuego> thanks
<thrillERboy> Hi, If I install 12.04 beta, will have to reinstall when the full version is out, or I can just upgrade?
<jpds> thrillERboy: Upgrade.
<thrillERboy> thnks jpds
<bharath> sacarlson: no change
<MonkeyDust> thrillERboy  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<SnipeMeNot> MonkeyDust: Sorry stupid question ive edited grub but i meed permission what do i do
<bharath> sacarlson: when I show the error http://pastebin.com/nxFTAuM4 to someone, they said "Your python install is broken. You should fix it."
<sacarlson> bharath: so I assume you removed this one ppa.launchpad.net_murrine- ?
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  i'm not familiar with it myself, alway be careful when changing something dude!
<SnipeMeNot> Yup yup
<SnipeMeNot> I saw it
<SnipeMeNot> Grub_cmdline_linux doesnt have a value
<SnipeMeNot> I jst need to add one but i cant save
<chux> hello, i can't make my external microphone work on my 11.10 ubuntu (the internal one does work)
<bharath> sacarlson: Yes I have done it
<sacarlson> bharath: oh this is not a package install this is a compile with a missing dependancy not the same problem as the above you noted
<chux> how could i make a diagnostic of the problem ?
<MonkeyDust> chux  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<sattu94> SnipeMeNot, you need to edit the grub files with superuser privileges..
<corpsicle> hello
<SnipeMeNot> Yes sir
<sattu94> Snicksie, You have to be root, use gk/sudo
<bharath> sacarlson: Is that not  a problem because of ppa?
<SnipeMeNot> I did that once but i forgot how ill jst google it
<sacarlson> bharath: so what ubuntu version are you running from?  does it support python 3.X
<sattu94> Snicksie, sudo <text_editor> filename
<corpsicle> for some reason i cannot install vboxaddons the normal way, so im using apt-get in ubuntu to do it, are there any drawbacks with that method ?
<bharath> sacarlson: I am using ubuntu 10.10
<chux> MonkeyDust no i dont see MM
<SnipeMeNot> Ayt
<Geronimo__> hello all
<sattu94> SnipeMeNot, sudo <text_editor> filename
<SnipeMeNot> Yup i saw i :)
<SnipeMeNot> It*
<Geronimo__> I try install webcam in notebook LG
<Geronimo__> 480
<Geronimo__> but not success
<sacarlson> bharath: the above problem was probly an attempt to correct the missing dependancy we now see
<Geronimo__> see
<Geronimo__> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 18e8:6252 Qcom
<FloodBot1> Geronimo__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> corpsicle  i had that issue with vbox guest additions - I downloaded and renamed the package, then linked it to the appropriate folder - maybe this helps you in your search
<sattu94> Geronimo__, do not flood. use a pste site.
<sacarlson> bharath: so what version of python is installed on 10.10?
<sattu94> !flood | Geronimo__
<ubottu> Geronimo__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chux> MonkeyDust isnt pulseaudio at the root of ubuntu sound management ?
<bharath> sacarlson: I think I have both python 2.6 and 2.7
<MonkeyDust> chux  i use alsamixer
<sacarlson> bharath: maybe I should focus on the prime objective,  what is it we want to run in the end?
<fanzhen> does anyone upgrade to 12.04?
<Geronimo__> someone help me
<chux> Monkeydust hey doesnt see any capture component
<sacarlson> bharath: ok did you install the python * -dev package?
<sattu94> Geronimo__, What exactly happens ?
<Geronimo__> my webcam not work
<bharath> sacarlson: no
<sattu94> Geronimo__, We got that, I asked what _EXACTLY_ happens.
<Geronimo__> look above and the result of lsusb
<sattu94> lsusb tells me that your webcam is connected.
<sacarlson> bharath: well rule number 1 when trying to compile stuf you need the *-dev of the applications used in the code
<sattu94> Geronimo__, if it is from Qcom.
<sattu94> Geronimo__, nothing else.
<sacarlson> bharath: I should say of the libs needed in the code being compiled
<Geronimo__> yes , what is it ?
<Geronimo__> nothing else
<MonkeyDust> !details| Geronimo__
<ubottu> Geronimo__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sattu94> MonkeyDust, thank you. :)
<Geronimo__> I isntall cheesse  and not work
<Geronimo__> crash cheese
<sacarlson> bharath:  rule number 2 never compile if there is any other way to get the application you want to run in some other way with ppa or ?
<Geronimo__> would be drivers ?
<SnipeMeNot> Editing grub in order to fix my touchpad didt work
<L3top> cheese will use almost anything. If cheese is crashing, you have some sort of issue. Is this cam known to work on anything else?
<Geronimo__> good question L3top
<Geronimo__> worked but stop
<Geronimo__> I think that it bad
<bharath> sacarlson: I installed python2.7 -dev
<L3top> What sort of hardware are you running it on? What graphics chipset etc
<sacarlson> bharath: and the result of that being?
<L3top> what drivers for what graphics card
<bharath> sacarlson: thankgod it is not showing that error now
<sacarlson> bharath: all this just for a custom build of mozilla ?
<SnipeMeNot> Guys
<bharath> sacarlson: yes
<SnipeMeNot> This is the only prob i have left and i googled a bunch
<sacarlson> bharath: what version might that be?
<SnipeMeNot> Saw loads of codes and im afraid i might use the wrong one
<SixtyFold> question: what is the most light weight linux distro or lightweight version of ubuntu you can get that is actually supported and as secure?
<ayaka|> does emdebian-rootfs in 10.04 support arm neno and eabi?
<MonkeyDust> SnipeMeNot  last thing on my mind, then i run dry ;) => gsynaptics
<bharath> sacarlson: it's for development purpose
<SnipeMeNot> Ayt man
<SnipeMeNot> Opps
<SixtyFold> that has a GUI of course, it can be the ugliest GUI ever, just as long as it works
<SnipeMeNot> I have already and configured the settigs
<SnipeMeNot> Ill just reboot
<SnipeMeNot> And see what happens
<sacarlson> bharath: ok have fun
<MonkeyDust> "the windows trick"
<SnipeMeNot> Oh its working
<bharath> sacarlson:  thanks a lot
<SnipeMeNot> But scrolling on its own
<SnipeMeNot> MonkeyDust: Its fine now
<SnipeMeNot> Thank u so much
<oVo> another question: any one using ubuntu 11.10/11.04?
<SnipeMeNot> Weee a fully working ubuntu
<SixtyFold> im using lubuntu 11.04
<SixtyFold> but not gnome with ubuntu 11.04
<krambiorix> hi guys, i took a look at ubuntu 12.04... Am i the only one that thinks they are messing up the graphical interface?
<SixtyFold> dont use gnome3 then
<SixtyFold> go to LXDE
<SixtyFold> or even KDE
<SnipeMeNot> Uhm
<SnipeMeNot> Does ubuntu comes with grub or grub2?
<Pici> SnipeMeNot: grub2.
<SixtyFold> grub2 i believe, correct me someone if im wrong
<ayaka> does emdebian-rootfs in 10.04 support arm neno and eabi?
<Geronimo__> how webcam stop unexpected ?
<SnipeMeNot> Alright Pici
<SnipeMeNot> Thanks
<krambiorix> SixtyFold, i don't like KDE
<SixtyFold> yah, i dont like KDE either
<SixtyFold> im using LXDE
<SixtyFold> lubuntu
<krambiorix> Sixmsj, LXDE isn't nice imho
<SixtyFold> its an official ubuntu distro now too
<SixtyFold> if you dont want flash and just want something very light LXDE is good
<SixtyFold> and i dont mean adobe flash
<SixtyFold> i mean, like glitter
<SixtyFold> hahah
<krambiorix> SixtyFold, i got you :)
<SixtyFold> hehe
<scotty^> Does anyone remember where to find the Ubuntu guide to reporting bugs upstream to GNOME?
<L3top> Geronimo__: What sort of graphics hardware/drivers are you using?
<SixtyFold> im trying to find something even lighter though tbh
<krambiorix> SixtyFold, it's just a pitty that gnome is going that way
<SixtyFold> yah, it is krambiorix
<krambiorix> SixtyFold, why lighter?
<Noxville> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<SixtyFold> i will admit, there are certain things in gnome3 i appreciate, but the actual design is god awful looking and organized
<Geronimo__> I don't know my friend L3top
<SixtyFold> krambiorix: i like to run a lot of VMs
<Geronimo__> how I know ?
<SixtyFold> and so lighter the better
<L3top> Geronimo__: lspci | grep VGA
<krambiorix> SixtyFold, VMs with windows?
<krambiorix> :p
<SixtyFold> i dont like waiting an hour for my computer to do what i like
<Noxville> iPod Touch 4G in ubuntu 11.04 : possible?
<SnipeMeNot> Does anyone use super boot manager? Is it safe?
<SixtyFold> VMs with win7 and on top of 11.04
<scotty^> SixtyFold - I've never used Fluxbox or Blackbox or IceWM but I've heard that they are very light.
<SixtyFold> scotty^: i havent tried those yet either
<krambiorix> SixtyFold, what if i don't upgrade gnome but ubuntu, what would change then?
<MonkeyDust> SixtyFold  there's also jwm, very basic and very light
<Geronimo__> Intel mobile 4
<SixtyFold> krambiorix: im personally not sure, i mean, you can always stay with gnome2 from what ive heard
<Geronimo__> chipset series
<wulfgarpro> when ever I suspend or hibernate and then resume, my screen is filled with noise similar to a mis-tuned tv signal; i have the official nvidia drivers installed
<wulfgarpro> im running 11.10
<wulfgarpro> anyone else had this issue?
<L3top> Geronimo__: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<scotty^> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Geronimo__> 10.10
<scotty^> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<L3top> !xserver-xorg-video-intel maverick
<SixtyFold> all 3 of my computers are x2, x4 and x6, but i just feel no need to have an insane GUI when im spending 90% of the time in the CLI
<L3top> hmm
<Geronimo__> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<L3top> that seems not it
<potriquetg> allo
<MonkeyDust> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<scotty^> Iupstream
<L3top> !xserver-xorg-video-intel 10.10
<scotty^> !upstream
<L3top> !xserver-xorg-video-intel Meerkat
<orpras> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<L3top> well I stink at !
<scotty^> lol
<L3top> Geronimo__: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Geronimo__> I think that webcam is bad even
<potriquetg> geronimo ?
<L3top> Geronimo__: please paste the "installed" line
<potriquetg> vous me lsez ?
<potriquetg> lisez
<scotty^> L3top - Are you looking for this page? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<L3top> ahhh
<L3top> yes
<Geronimo__> ok see the result
<L3top> I forget...
<Geronimo__> xserver-xorg-video-intel:
<Geronimo__>   Instalado: 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5
<Geronimo__>   Candidato: 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5
<Geronimo__>   Tabela de versão:
<Geronimo__>  *** 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5 0
<FloodBot1> Geronimo__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geronimo__>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<L3top> what woah...
<L3top> I said paste the installed line
<L3top> Instalado
<L3top> got it
<MonkeyDust> Geronimo__  10.10 will be End Of Life next month, it is adviced to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu
<L3top> Geronimo__: my advice is take MonkeyDust's advice
<SixtyFold> has anyone here ever tried Damn Small Linux?
<L3top> I have SixtyFold
<Geronimo__> ok
<scotty^> There is an update to xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5.2 available.
<SixtyFold> L3top, is it secure and any good?
<jpds> SixtyFold: → #damnsmalllinux
<Geronimo__> thanks all and my friend L3top
<Geronimo__> bye all
<nagato> Hi guys!!!
<SixtyFold> thanks jpds
<L3top> It is not meant to be secure exactly... just damned small.
<ayaka> how about 10.04 is it still alive?
<crizzy> yes
<crizzy> desktop to 2013, server to 2015
<nagato> I'd like to download the source code of Stuxnet someone already got it?
<Pici> nagato: You're in the wrong place for that.  *maybe* ##security can help you.
<cintarella> CIAO A TUTTIù
<cintarella> GET LIST
<ikonia> cintarella: no lists here
<SnipeMeNot> Hey guys
<SnipeMeNot> Im tryn to install a boot loader and i came to a pink screen
<SnipeMeNot> Its asking for a command line that google wont tell me
<corpsicle> how do i check where something is installed ?
<corpsicle> i used apt-get to install virtualbox addons iso
<MonkeyDust> corpsicle  apt-cache policy
<Noxville> iPod Touch 4G in ubuntu 11.04 : possible?
<sacarlson> corpsicle: I normaly look at properties in synaptic of the package installed to see list of files and locations
<scotty^> Does anyone remember where to find the Ubuntu guide to reporting bugs upstream to GNOME?
<SixtyFold> it seems DSL isnt actively developed anymore, to be honest, if anyone has a suggestion for a distro that would run very very fast on what would end up being a X2 4400 with 2gb of 667 ram?
<cespinal> hai guise
<corpsicle> sacarlson: if i search for virtualbox they dont even show
<SixtyFold> i feel like lubuntu actually might do well with that machine, but if i can kill overhead even more id love to
<scotty^> SixtyFold - Maybe compile the bits you want yourself?
<ayaka> crizzy thank you
<SixtyFold> scotty^: like start from the cli and add the gui myself?
<sacarlson> corpsicle: oh and it only works after the package is installed
<scotty^> yeah
<corpsicle> sacarlson: it is installed =/
<SixtyFold> i have an arch 64 bit VM 90% complete doing that
<scotty^> OK
<SixtyFold> im having some issues after loading the desktop manager but im teaching myself that yah
<ayaka> does emdebian in 10.04 support arm neno, or there is another good toolchain
<cespinal> guise
<SixtyFold> thanks for the suggestion, thats something im definitely working on atm
<cespinal> guise
<sacarlson> corpsicle: so you search in synaptic and no virtualbox?  after install?  maybe you didn't install with packages?
<corpsicle> i find virtualbox, but not the addon iso
<corpsicle> i can see it with apt-cache search
<SnipeMeNot> SixtyFold: Where should i install grub sda or sdb
<SixtyFold> sda i think, correct me if im wrong anyone
<sacarlson> corpsicle: oh I thought that was another package not all in one
<SnipeMeNot> Alright i have faith in you
<SnipeMeNot> :)
<sacarlson> corpsicle: but you installed all of them?
<SixtyFold> hehe tnks ;)
<cespinal> does anybody know when Rekonq 0.9 will be pushed in?
<corpsicle> no i installed the one called virtualbox-guest-additions
<corpsicle> and the iso was apparently installed along with it
<corpsicle> at least it is installed
<tumppu> you have to "mount" it on virtualbox
<SnipeMeNot> I dont like vb :(
<SixtyFold> i love virtualbox
<SixtyFold> i used it constantly
<SixtyFold> hehe
<fanzhen> love kvm
<SixtyFold> use*
<sacarlson> corpsicle: well if it's a dependancy you will still have to look at that dep in synaptic properties to see where and what files they added
<SnipeMeNot> Should i
<corpsicle> tumppu: thats what i tried first, and it simply will not run
<SnipeMeNot> Disable linux recovery from the boot menu?
<SixtyFold> im not sure about that option SnipeMeNot, im not even sure what it is tbh
<SnipeMeNot> Alright :)
<SixtyFold> brb, breakfast
<SnipeMeNot> I guess we cant enter recovery with a command
<SnipeMeNot> Ayt
<SnipeMeNot> Goodmorning
<sacarlson> corpsicle: did you get you repository from oricle  there stuf is better
<corpsicle> no i just used regular ubuntu repository
<corpsicle> pretty sure its the same iso
<scotty^> OK I found it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<obione> ?
<obione> trooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<scotty^> tra-la-laa, tra-la-la-laa
<scotty^> What is your point obione?
<MonkeyDust> tbi (to be ignored)
<montchie> j
<montchie> h
<montchie> h
<montchie> h
<montchie> h
<montchie> h
<FloodBot1> montchie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faint545> in 11.10, if I opt in to add a program to launch bar, it will indeed stay there but the next time i launch it, it'll spawn a duplicate icon... anyone come across this?
<waxstone> faint545, Ive seen it once
<MonkeyDust> http://danielj.se/2011/04/28/how-to-add-a-launcher-to-the-unity-launcher-bar/
<Abhijit> this is ubuntu lucid. while copying text from pdf to libre writer how can i preserver text formatting propertiess? help
<SubjectOne> is there a way to easily create a new service under ubuntu ( plz don't tell me upstart ) cause i'm looking for a solution sinds 7h's
<Birk_> Anyone know how can I add lines to an archive using shell commands? I need to reconfigure the apache proxy conf archive adding the ip address each time I create a new virtual machine.
<Birk_> I need this to be done by shell commands because it's an automated script.
<MonkeyDust> Birk_  better ask in #bash
<Myrtti> Birk_: depends on what kind of archive it is, but you should be able to replace the file
<chosig> Hrm... where can I set the amount of workspaces?
<Birk_> MonkeyDust: I'll try there, thx !
<Birk_> Myrtti: It's a simple txt
<krishna_36> Hi All
<krishna_36> I am looking to install ubuntu server/desktop edition on my system
<chosig> Figured it out.
<eldereko> how do i get a manually installed app, ie: copying filezilla to /usr/bin, to show up in the app menu?
<krishna_36> need some advice as i think i would be having driver related issues
<krishna_36> any one can help me with this
<Geri_lgfx> multicore 3d renderers for linux released http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937319
<scriptwarlock> krishna_36, to help you figure out try it first with live cd/usb
<chosig> eldereko: You can just apt-get install filezilla - but read here on how to make a .desktop file http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<StepNjump> I am trying to merge two .jpg files into one. I found it can be done with the merge command, however, the quality of the new .jpeg file is too little. Anybody familiar with this?
<krishna_36> ok i wil try using live CD..
<krishna_36> but any one had this type of issues
<krishna_36> how do u install a lan driver
<krishna_36> ?
<ktwo> hI, yesterday i had to force poweroff xubuntu, and now i cant login to user (returned to login mask after inserting the correct pwd. What can i do to restore the user's data? (was encrypted) now im logged on with another user i created
<krishna_36> in linux
<FlipStonE> hello here... nobody had the problem that after upgrade ubuntu to 12.04, video won't work anymore?  When i play video, screen goes black and ubuntu goes to lightdm to login again...
<MonkeyDust> FlipStonE  #ubuntu+1
<waxstone> krishna_36, confirm you have a problem first
<Abhijit> this is ubuntu lucid. while copying text from pdf to libre writer how can i preserver text formatting propertiess? help
<krishna_36> actually i had tried installing CentOS
<waxstone> !pricise | FlipStonE
<waxstone> !precise | FlipStonE
<ubottu> FlipStonE: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<krishna_36> could not figure out how to get the LAN working
<FlipStonE> !pricise
<FlipStonE> !precise
<MonkeyDust> krishna_36  CentOS is RedHat based, it's different
<krishna_36> u had used Ubuntu a bit earlier.. it was my fav
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there is any central place that I could download and install HD type screen savers of near real life animals or very lifelike renders?
<krishna_36> so wanted to know whether it would lead to issues
<waxstone> krishna_36, use livecd to confirm
<krishna_36> MonkeyDust -- yeah i know centOS is different
<waxstone> !ot | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<krishna_36> AR8151 v2.0 gigabit ethernet -- This is the lan card which is there in my PC..
<krishna_36> Did any one have issues with this config ?
<krishna_36> with this lan card i mean
<eldereko> chosig, I needed the latest version of the app so didnt use the deb, i have created the desktop shortcut, however it doesnt show up in the gnome appmenu or gnome-do... suggestions?
<scriptwarlock> krishna_36, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1083:1969-NETWORK
<Cogito446> FlipStonE I use the non-propietary drivers and problem solve.
<toddWork> i need help understanding the usb stick bootable ubuntu option.
<krishna_36> <scriptwarlock> I was not able to understant what is there in that site
<toddWork> so, on os x, i boot into ubuntu through the usb; are any of my documents then saved?
<mi3> Hello!
<toddWork> i guess my ultimate question is, using the usb option, will by ubuntu user be maintained the next time i boot into ubuntu?
<krishna_36> Also has anyone installed oracle related software in ubuntu ?
<scriptwarlock> krishna_36, what i mean is that your network card is under ubuntu certified hardware so it can possible run
<auronandace> toddWork: there are 2 types of usb install: live and persistant, if you are using live nothing is saved, in persistant it is like a normal harddrive install
<scriptwarlock> !hi mi3
<toddWork> auronandace: ok; thanks.
<mi3> how can I setup mpd[music player daemon ] in my system? I use ubuntu natty x86
<auronandace> !usb | toddWork
<ubottu> toddWork: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mi3> oh hi scriptwarlock!
<krishna_36> <scriptwarlock> ok great... I have downloaded the image... will check it whether it works or not
<scriptwarlock> krishna_36, ok good luck
<cancer> almoxarife: hey
<almoxarife> cancer: fixed grub?
<cancer> almoxarife: Not yet
<cancer> making partition of 5 G.b
<Mech0z> how do I launch "gui mode" from text mode in ubuntu (So I get a GUI)
<scriptwarlock> mi3, halo
<mi3> hi scriptwarlock
<mi3> how can I setup mpd[music player daemon ] in my system? I use ubuntu natty x86
<noobv3rn> whats the command I use to PM??
<codemaniac> Mech0z:use startx
<cancer> almoxarife: sudo grub  > root (hd0,0)  > setup (hd0)  > exit
<cancer> almoxarife: will this command works?
<BluesKaj> !pm | noobv3rn
<ubottu> noobv3rn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<scriptwarlock> mi3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<chosig> mi3: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FMPD
<almoxarife> cancer: I am not sure
<toddWork> is this a persistent install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick (it isn't referenced)
<almoxarife> cancer: hd0,0? where did you get that from?
<Pici> chosig: Thats not helpful. Please don't do that here.
<cancer> almoxairife: google, and what filesystem tpye i should give to the new partition for the swap.
<chosig> Pici: Ok
<StepNjump> I had some emblems on my icons and lost them since my last reboot.. is that possible? Where are the emblems saved?
<cancer> almoxarife: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<noobv3rn> ok ubottu... and... thanks BluesKaj... was just to learn about the command...
<Mech0z> codemaniac that didnt give me a full desktop
<Mech0z> it loaded some gui, but not all, not the sidebar and not the icon in the top right where I can shutdown the computer for example
<noobv3rn> !pm | noobv3rn
<ubottu> noobv3rn, please see my private message
<almoxarife> cancer: those are old instructions
<mi3> mpd is entirely terminal based, the thing is I want to play a file in vlc player and at the same time show it on conky, can someone suggest how to do that?
<almoxarife> cancer: for the old grub
<cancer> almoxarife: what about file system for partition?
<Pici> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cancer> ntfs. fat, ext3?
<cancer> almoxarife: ntfs. fat, ext3?
<rt> anybody help me in getting netbeans IDE pdf tutorial please
<rt> i am not getting any response in netbeans and java channels
<waxstone> rt:did you successfully install it?
<paopao> how to register a nickname?
<Pici> !register | paopao
<ubottu> paopao: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<almoxarife> cancer: look at this, your link is outdated and not correct for the grub you are using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<chosig> mi3: You want to show the vlc metadata in conky? (like playing foo, time played, time remaining and such=
<mi3> yes chosig
<waxstone> rt:I had to use openjde for it to work
<MonkeyDust> rt  sun java is no longer supported
<chosig> mi3: You can try this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=145479 - it's a vlc plugin for conky (haven't tried it myself tho)
<paopao> ubottu thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<scriptwarlock> mi3, if what you mean is conky we have a #conky channel
<mi3> chosig I went to that page but the script does not work
<paopao> i don't know
<paopao> how to register a nickname
<waxstone> !register | paopao
<ubottu> paopao: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<paopao> !register | paopao
<ubottu> paopao, please see my private message
<paopao> !register | paopao
<Pici> paopao: you need to *read* what ubottu tells you
<tomate> Hi guys, I have a question and hope someone can answer me... Is there any known issue about running vsftpd and LAMP servers on Ubuntu 11.10 ? Sometimes my FTP servers stops working!
<mi3> scriptwarlock i will try that channel thanks
<rt> yes i have installed
<rt> it
<paopao> i read and i input "/nick *****", but no response
<rt> monkey dust: on my system ide 6.9 is working well
<kairoga> can anybody tell me why i m unable to set up ubuntu? ._.
<waxstone> rt: install openjde-7-jde and openjre-7-jre
<Pici> paopao: If you can't figure it out, you can join #freenode for more help.
<paopao> thanx Pici ubottu
<kairoga> ? :/
<kairoga> I have the CD which should work pretty fine, though the laptop refuses to install ubuntu..
<rt> waxstone: is they are more better than netbeans IDE
<waxstone> rt: openjde is open source version of java
<waxstone> !java | rt
<ubottu> rt: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kairoga> ?!
<rt> ubottu: i wan tto develop java applications with sql dbms
<ubottu> rt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kairoga> So, i guess no body can help me here? o.O
<paopao> done :-)
<AcidRain> how do i set the current date to a variable in bash? :/
<waxstone> rt : Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dssdsd> selam
<dssdsd> [TR]hi
<waxstone> rt: Oracle (Sun) Java 6 is no longer available to be distributed by Ubuntu, because of license issues.
<h00k> AcidRain: you may have good luck in #bash for that
<h00k> rt: but that's okay, because the Java OpenJDK will work for that. see that java link above
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  try with `.....`, like date = `$date`
<kairoga> Y U NO LISTEN?!
<rt> waxstone:  rt: ok i am studying the link u have provided. can you suggest what all other material i need to develop JAVA applications?
<waxstone> rt: netbeans cant tell the difference between sun java and openjdk
<waxstone> rt: install openjde-7-jde and openjre-7-jre
<rt> okk i am doing that
<waxstone> rt: then you can use netbeans without bugs for java
<waxstone> rt: another IDE is eclipse for java but ive never used that
<MonkeyDust> kairoga  because you are shouting
<waxstone> KaiForce, setup your BIOS to boot from the cd
<rt> waxstone: i am quite comfortable in using netbeans IDE for creating JForms
<rt> and do some stuff related to JForms
<waxstone> Kairoga, setup your BIOS to boot from the cd
<kairoga> i actually didnt shout first..
<KaiForce> Waxstone:  Ok, I will ;)
<kairoga> if i do, i receive error message
<waxstone> rt: ok then lets get netbeans working =)
<h00k> kairoga: if you have a question, please ask it all on one line and someone can try to best help you
<waxstone> kairoga, what is the message?
<cancer> almoxarife: ?
<cancer> monkeydust: almoxarife: Please tell me about File system type. NTFS, FAT, EXT3, what type i choose for the partition i am creating for grub.
<kairoga> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error
<mi3> can someone suggest in what case will I get a "50: Bad substitution error"?
<ufk> hello! :) please help! i updated the kernel of my brother's ubuntu server and now i can't boot! it shows busybox with initramfs. is there a way to force it load a different kernel? grub loads without a menu so i can't edit it while booting
<kairoga> Can not moint /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<wylde> ufk, hold shift after the bios runs past to show the grub menu
<ufk> thank you!!!!!!
<h00k> ufk: hold the left shift after BIOS
<h00k> kairoga: you're booting from a LiveCD?
<kairoga> yes
<h00k> kairoga: or liveUSB? verify the liveCD is okay
<h00k> !verify | kairoga
<ubottu> kairoga: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ufk> I LOVE YOU!!!
<nightdrever> how do i join lmde channel?
<ufk> thank you so much for your help! i though i'll need to call the server's company and stuff...
<ufk> so thanks
<mi3> hehehehehehe
<seth> my laptop can't find the wireless card. any ideas?
<mi3> nightdrever /j #lmde [but make sure lmde channel is on this server ok]
<Gergov> guys is there a program that can get a pdf file and chop it to pages .. so if i have one big pdf with 10 pages, i can make 10pdf files with 1 page?
<nightdrever> i dont know what server its on
<kairoga> that verfication tutorial is not available on german, is it? :/
<h00k> kairoga: it's an option when you boot the CD, that first screen should give you the option
<h00k> kairoga: also, #ubuntu-de exists for help in German
<kairoga> i meant the sites you linked..
<mi3> umm anyone?
<mi3> can someone suggest in what case will I get a "50: Bad substitution error"?
<tsimpson> mi3: it depends entirely on what you were doing, without context it's not easy to deduce what would cause such an error message
<scriptwarlock> mi3, chech this if its helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788593
<mi3> wait
<mi3> on this page, the dudes are trying to run conky with vlc metadata, and they as well as me are facing the same problem http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/16909/the-new-monster-conky-thread/page/16/
<mi3> I get the bad substitution error similar to them
<mi3> just give a few scrolls and you will get to see the scripts
<netAction> Hi! Is it possible to transform a touchpad into a graphics tablet? I want the cursor to be on the uppler left corner of the screen if I click that corner of the touchpad.
<trevor69420> netAction depends on the trackpad used
<trevor69420> some trackpads wont do that... due to hardware limitations
<trevor69420> but like if u had a macbook pro u could do it with that and some of the newer dells
<trevor69420> i had a perl script at one point that sorta did that
<trevor69420> it was glitchy tho
<netAction> trevor69420: Its a dell
<trevor69420> netAction what kind of dell?
<netAction> Inspiron Duo
<computer_> Hi there all was just compiling come deps for a game I am trying to install and I have come across something I have never had to deal with before and that is; Once building a package from source in it own folder in ones home directory how does one set the path so the other program can find it when compiling?
<trevor69420> netAction, i guess for that model it's new enough that it might work
<netAction> trevor69420: What is the keyword I have to search for?
<trevor69420> well it's not a package... look on google for turning trackpad into touch screen
<trevor69420> it'll translate the cordinates you hit on the trackpad as touch input for ubuntu
<netAction> trevor69420: Don't find anything
<trevor69420> well i dunno... lol it's not something that's done alot... it's a "hack" so it's gonna take more than 3 seconds of looking
<ufk> what is grubenv?!
<vicium> Hi guys, How do I execute a .bin file I downloaded?
<upset> I installed Android to my usb drive using the command sudo dd if=android-x86-4.0-RC1-s103t.iso of=/dev/sdc1. It wouldn't boot and now the usb won't let me remove anything from it. What do I do?
<vicium> ./hldsupdatetool.bin ?
<antihc3> chmod +x file  && ./file
<wylde> vicium, make sure the execute bit is set first chmod +x filename
<vicium> I did this first : chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin
<vicium> But no message given so I assume it is "correct"
<vicium> It just says not found when I do the ./command
<upset> How do I reformat this usb?
<wylde> vicium, if there was no error then yes
<wylde> vicium, are you in the same directory as the file?
<vicium> sec, pastebin
<vicium> http://pastebin.com/Zmwx9KNu
<TimR> vicium: You forgot the .
<TimR> It should be ./file
<TimR> Not /file
<vicium> $ ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<vicium> -sh: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: not found
<wylde> vicium,  what TimR said
<vicium> Same thing :(
<JackDacks> Hello guys. Are you using Twitter? I am looking for accounts owned by stupid people.
<minixvbox> vicium: are you runing 64bit?
<bazhang> !ot | JackDacks
<ubottu> JackDacks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vicium> Yes on an ECS template 11.04
<ikonia> JackDacks: well, you've not done your self asking this in an ubuntu technical support channel
<minixvbox> vicium: what does: file ./blah say?
<vicium> $ hldsupdatetool.bin ./blah
<vicium> -sh: hldsupdatetool.bin: not found
<minixvbox> vicium: no, file ./hld....
<vicium> :P
<vicium> not found
<AcidRain> wtf...
<minixvbox> vicium: what are you typing?
<AcidRain> huge issue with my ftp server. it all of a sudden will not let users download files that is in a folder that they have access to. how to fix?
<geirha> vicium: ''file hldsupdatetool.bin''  file is a command that tells you the filetype of a file.
<minixvbox> geirha: thanks
<vicium> hldsupdatetool.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<vicium> $
<wylde> vicium, is your current logged in user the "owner" of the file?
<minixvbox> vicium: there you go, you are trying to run 32 bit binary on 64 bit
<vicium> Yes, well I did the -wget of it
<minixvbox> vicium: do you have the 32bit libriries installed too?
<Oer> minixvbox, should be not a problem, 11.10 is multi-arch
<vicium> Probably not, its 11.04 ECS template not 11.10 though
<AcidRain> do i seriously have to give all 10,000 folders the proper permissions?
<Oer> vicium, ah, my bad.
<geirha> vicium: On a side note, why are you using sh as login shell?
<vicium> geirha: I dont know, it was default?
<geirha> No, the default is bash
<bluefrog> AcidRain, first have a look at the logs to find out why it stopped serving ftp
<dime01> irc questoin : Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<dime01> what does it mean ?
<AcidRain> 550 /Music/10 Years/: No such file or directory
<vicium> Sorry ehm, it was default upon the installation of my given elastic cloud server
<ikonia> dime01: the guys in #freenode can help you
<AcidRain> the file is indeed there
<vicium> I havent changed anything atleast
<phaidros> is there anything one can do about the unity focussing problems? (e.g. hamster indicator always opens *behind* the frontmost window, 2 firefox windows on different workspaces: most of the time one has sticky focus, even when changed workspace. this leads to accidentially closing tabs, no access to url and search bar ..)
<AcidRain> and all users have access to the folder /Music/
<tsimpson> !register | dime01
<ubottu> dime01: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vicium> Are the 32bit libraries a pain to get then?
<bluefrog> AcidRain, and if you do the same with a file that does not have any spaces in the name?
<dime01> ok thks tsimpson ikonia
<minixvbox> AcidRain: enclose any filenames with spaces in them with "what ever"
<AcidRain> minixvbox: ... im using firefox as the browser
<bennyp> Have a phappyp Purim, every frikkin body
<vicium> ia32-libs ?
<minixvbox> vicium: yes
<AcidRain> 550 /Music/Deftones/: No such file or directory
<AcidRain> no spaces
<minixvbox> AcidRain: is music under / or is it in /home/username/ ?
<bluefrog> AcidRain, the look at the logs. is the daemon started? and so on
<geirha> AcidRain: you really have a directory named "550 " (including the space)?
<bluefrog> geirha, 550 error code
<AcidRain> minixvbox: /MUSIC/ is in an external drive named Server2
<shaneo> hey guys i keep getting this error any suggestions Error loading MediaInfo library: Unable to load library 'mediainfo': libmediainfo.so: cannot open shared object file: Too many levels of symbolic links
<bluefrog> AcidRain, is it mounted?
<AcidRain> bluefrog: yes
<bluefrog> AcidRain, with what permissions?
<AcidRain> bluefrog: well im using proftpd, permissions isnt an issue, because it ignores them
<minixvbox> AcidRain: where have you mounted it?
<JackDacks> shaneo, the external injection is behind c++ where as C sharp is usually sharper than a plus sign. Obviously
<vicium> Worked now guys, with the 32bit libs thanks!
<shaneo> JackDacks, ? i think you sent that to the wrong person
<JackDacks> vicium, you're welcome
<freewayzify> @jacda do u know c++ very well
<AcidRain> minixvbox: im not sure where its mounted lol
<bluefrog> AcidRain, something that ignore permissions? interesting. I doubt it but why not.
<AcidRain> it uses names
<JackDacks> AcidRain, I doubt it too, but yeah, why not
<Myrtti> JackDacks: if you can't give constructive help and advise, please don't try
<minixvbox> AcidRain: what does mount say?
 * scriptwarlock think JackDacks is a robot
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: just use ignore
<freewayzify> ikonia: pls help
<scriptwarlock> ikonia, tempting grrrr
<freewayzify> script: do u know how to program shell script
<ikonia> freewayzify: help you with what ?
<upset> I tried to write an android live usb using sudo dd if=android-x86-4.0-RC1-s103t.iso of=/dev/sdc1. It failed, and although the contents of the usb look normal it won't let me delete anything, even as root.
<upset> What do I do?
<freewayzify> pls my ubuntu refuse to statup afta hibernating
<ikonia> freewayzify: that's been quite a common issue with certain ati chipsets in the past
<smplman> upset: format it using fdisk or gparted and try again
<freewayzify> ya
<ikonia> freewayzify: are you using an ati chipset ?
<upset> Trying. Brb
<upset> smplman: Trying, brb
<freewayzify> nah
<smplman> cropy
<MimosakaRyou> anyone have been experiencing any keyboard lag on ubuntu lucid?
<plouffe> Where can I find a list of Ubuntu-supported scanners?
<freewayzify> ikonia where u from
<JackDacks> scriptwarlock visit our website at http://malibupuddinggirls.com
<ikonia> freewayzify: it doesn't matter
<phaidros> is there anything one can do about the unity focussing problems? (e.g. hamster indicator always opens *behind* the frontmost window, 2 firefox windows on different workspaces: most of the time one has sticky focus, even when changed workspace. this leads to accidentially closing tabs, no access to url and search bar ..)
<Pici> plouffe: Anything that sane supports should be supported just fine under Ubuntu.
<plouffe> Pici, is there a list of sane-supported scanners?
<freewayzify> sup linuxfreaker
<Pici> plouffe: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<linuxfreaker> any idea how shall I install Eclipse Indigo on Ubuntu 10.04.4
<plouffe> Pici, thanks
<scriptwarlock> ikonia, ty
<freewayzify> sudo app-get install eclipse
<freewayzify> linuxfreaker: do u love java programming
<linuxfreaker> freewayzify: But that comes with old Eclipse version not the new version Indigo
<linuxfreaker> freewayzify: Not much
<freewayzify> nah i just recently downloaded mine in 11.10
<bazhang> freewayzify, lets stay on topic of ubuntu support.
<freewayzify> ya bazhang
<delinquentme> if i want to search for a filename .. whats the tool I want?
<freewayzify> bazhang any idea on ssh using the terminal
<delinquentme> its not grep is it?
<linuxfreaker> freewayzify: Which is the eclipse version which gets installed through apt-get
<freewayzify>  tell u indigo
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH  <---- freewayzify
<linuxfreaker> freewayzify: Indigo...sure?
<freewayzify> ya
<linuxfreaker> freewayzify:Let me try and check
<freewayzify> dats wat i us efor java tutorials
<waxstone> linuxfreaker, you can install eclipse through the software center as well
<linuxfreaker> waxstone: I have no desktop version installed
<linuxfreaker> waxstone:  thats just commandline
<freewayzify> bazhang what is the function of awk in the terminal
<Noxville> iPod Touch 4G in ubuntu 11.04 : possible?
<freewayzify> @linux y dont u have a desktop version
<waxstone> oh ok
<dime01> linuxfreaker download it direclty on http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<freewayzify> try getting it to make thing easier
<linuxfreaker> dime01: then?
<linuxfreaker> dime01: wont apt-get do that easily
<freewayzify> ya dime01
<freewayzify> or try netbeans <linuxxx
<dime01> linuxfreaker no, apt-get don't get you the last version
<freewayzify> bazhang u there
<dime01> I made it this morning with eclipse php ;)
<linuxfreaker> dime01: So what shall i do/
<bazhang> freewayzify, whats the issue
<linuxfreaker> dime01: I have downloaded the eclipse
<freewayzify> thefunction of `awk` in terminal
<Pici> freewayzify: man awk
<dime01> linuxfreaker donwload the version of eclipse you when then just extract the archive in /home/linuxfreaker for example
<freewayzify> ya try dat
<linuxfreaker> dime01: I have downloaded eclipse-SDK-3.7.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<freewayzify> but indept
<Pici> freewayzify: What?
<dime01> linuxfreaker, and just launch it
<linuxfreaker> dime01: Launch?? what command?
<linuxfreaker> dime01: after tar -xvzf?
<MimosakaRyou> anyone have been experiencing any keyboard lag on ubuntu lucid?
<linuxfreaker> dime01: Do i need desktop version for launch??
<dime01> linuxfreaker, yeaj, now by command line extract it (tar -xvzf yourArchive /home/linuxfreeaker)
<linuxfreaker> dime01: Done
<vicium> Hi guys. I managed to update the application and the libs and everything is uptodate. But I sense something is wrong wth this command...
<vicium> ./hlds_run -game cstrike -autoupdate +maxplayers 20 +map de_aztec > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<vicium> I know you guys dont know the exact parameters since its not ubuntu related but
<ikonia> then why are you asking
<vicium> I dont get prompted anything at all, and what does /dev/null .... mean?
<dime01> linuxfreaker, no, to launch it place you in the folder
<dime01> you exytac
<freewayzify> linuxfreak: do u know how to conneect libre database to  my SQL
<ikonia> vicium: it means no-where
<ikonia> vicium: all output goes to a black whole
<linuxfreaker> dime01: then?
<upset> smplman: Aaagh. I feel really silly, but how do I unmount the drive?
<ikonia> black hole even
<ikonia> oops
<vicium> I want it to run in the background but I still want to be able to view it? What's the parameters for that? Use -screen or?
<smplman> upset: umount
<ikonia> get rid of /dev/null
<ikonia> stop piping the output to /dev/null
<dime01> linuxfreaker, you should have a something like eclipse-java or eclipse in your folder
<dime01> linuxfreaker : isn't it ?
<Adriannom> if i plug in a usb drive it appears in the sidebar of file manager for only a millisecond before disappearing again.  kern.log says "Attached SCSI removable disk", and shows no errors.  xubuntu 11.10
<linuxfreaker> dime01: yes
<Adriannom> any ideas how to fix it?
<upset> smplman: Thank you
<dime01> linuxfreaker : then in your terminal you just have to type ./eclipse and it will lauch eclipse
<smplman> upset: np, ubuntu has a built in usb stick creator if thats what your trying to do
<linuxfreaker> dime01: Lemme check
<smplman> upset: you just supply the iso and where the flash drive is and it creates a bootable usb stick
<dime01> linuxfreaker : Lemme ?
<smplman> dime01: let me
<dime01> smplman ok thanks
<upset> smplman: Tried it, doesn't recognize the Android iso.
<MimosakaRyou> u're using unetbootin or what upset?
<smplman> upset: ahh yes, forgot your not using an ubuntu image
<mikester01> oin #ubuntu+1
<upset> smplman: There's something weird about it. I read that it's some kind of 'hybrid cd usb iso' whatever that's supposed to imply
<smplman> upset: you booting this on an x86 machine?
<upset> smplman: I didn't know there was such a difference
<upset> smplman: Um
<upset> smplman: I don't know... I just know that ice cream sandwich is intended for netbooks and laptops.
<upset> smplman: All their usb-specific iso's are deprecated, according to their website.
<smplman> upset: yea version shouldn't matter, i just need to know if your booting on arm or x86
<upset> smplman: I'm not sure why, but I'm having trouble finding recent linux-specific instructions for writing the live usb.
<upset> smplman: Oh, definitely not ARM
<linuxfreaker> Does this mean 64 bit JVM?
<linuxfreaker> OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<smplman> upset: linux and android operate differently, different kernels usually also
<smplman> upset: check this out http://code.google.com/p/live-android/wiki/howtouse
<dr_willis> upset:  tools at the pendrivelinux site. or use dd or cat to image a 11.10+ iso to usb
<MimosakaRyou> btw ,anyone have been experiencing any keyboard lag on ubuntu lucid?
<upset> smplman: I've been. It's not referring to the latest iso, and I didn't understand where it thought it was writing to since /dev/sdcX/ is never mentioned
<freewayzify> am bac pals
<Joneeetux> I was really hoping someone might be able to tell me how I can backup my old kernels (I am 10.04, dual boot). ?
<upset> smplman: My iso has some name like android-x86-4.0blahsomething.iso
<dr_willis> upset:  to image to a flash it would be like sde  not sde1  most likrly
<smplman> upset: my guess would be burn the cd or dvd and try to boot it
<freewayzify> please pals any ideal on using libre office to connect to mySQL server
<smplman> upset: then try the usb image
<freewayzify> libreoffice base to mySQL server
<upset> dr_willis: I did dd, and it LOOKED like it worked
<freewayzify> dr_wll: any ideal
<upset> smplman: I'm on a netbook. I can't use cds
<jordan4ibanez> well hello
<freewayzify> jordan what up
<smplman> upset: makes sense
<jordan4ibanez> nothing much
<erujolc> will there an easy upgrade path from beta 1 to release/final?
<jordan4ibanez> do you guys know of any video editors?
<freewayzify> jordan: ideo editor
<freewayzify> jordan: video editor
<upset> smplman: Woah. There's a lost+found folder that requires root permission to access.
<Joneeetux> I really want to back them up, because my hw is have some trouble with the neweer kernels.
<smplman> upset: thats usually an OSX thing
<jordan4ibanez> yes..any good ones
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, Open Movie Editor
<bazhang> !final | erujolc
<ubottu> erujolc: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<jordan4ibanez> kdenlive and openshot are pretty crappy
<jordan4ibanez> open movie editor? :D
<upset> smplman: I mean, we're both unixey
<bazhang> trevor69420, you mean openshot ?
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, http://www.openmovieeditor.org/
<dr_willis> upset:  if you used sde1 unstead of sde it may not boot
<trevor69420> no i mean open movie editor
<freewayzify> jordan: what for
<upset> smplman: Also I don't have permission to rename it. Have to try from bash
<jordan4ibanez> so how does this compare to camtasia? i mean for editing?
<Joneeetux> Is there a way to backup my ld kernels??
<trevor69420> have no clue
<upset> dr_willis: But it wrote to the drive that way, and that's the address
<trevor69420> compares to Final Cut pretty well
<smplman> upset: try using sudo to make the changes
<bazhang> freewayzify, #libreoffice
<smplman> upset: try copying the image using dd http://muhdzamri.blogspot.com/2011/01/easiest-way-to-burn-iso-to-usb-disk.html
<freewayzify> bazhang pls any clue on ubuntu database
<dr_willis> upset:  i used dd on my netbook to get andriid iso working last week
<erujolc> bazhang, was this support (beta to official release) without issues with 10.04 or are you just requoting canoncial's world?
<upset> smplman: I deleted the folder as root, but I still can't rename it
<jordan4ibanez> wow how old is this video editor?
<dr_willis> bbl.
 * AminosAmigos ** WinSys ** Client: XChat-WDK 1500 (x86) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Édition Intégrale  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz (2,00 GHz) ** RAM: 2047 MB Total (512 MB Free) ** VGA: ATI Radeon HD 3450 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1)  ** Uptime: 0,32 Hours **
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, dunno didnt write it
<upset> smplman: I did that exact thing
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, why?
<bazhang> AminosAmigos, dont do that here
<smplman> upset: if you deleted the folder how are you trying to rename it?>
<bazhang> erujolc, you have what installed now?
<jordan4ibanez> because i am 313hummer on youtube ..and am trying to get back to linux for video editing
<upset> smplman: I had the folder open at the same time, and all the files were freaky corrupted looking when I ran dd
<upset> smplman: the folder lost+found contained within the drive?
<AminosAmigos> i am sorry @bazhang a mistake :)
<erujolc> debian6 and archlinux
<jordan4ibanez> but video editing kind of sucks ..and nova cut is a ghost project
<upset> smplman: I'm not following
<smplman> upset: ubuntu is probably automounting your usb stick
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, why does the age of it matter? are you looking for a particular feature??
<bazhang> erujolc, and you plan to install the beta?
<smplman> upset: umout whats in /media/ then try the dd again
<Joneeetux> I will try back later--things are busy right now.  Cheers!
<jordan4ibanez> umm ...fading volume and video
<erujolc> yes
<jordan4ibanez> something that renders in hd
<bazhang> erujolc, then yes, that will do it as the factoid suggests
<freewayzify> dr_ wll: u there
<upset> smplman: Oooh, so no dd if it's still mounted?
<bazhang> freewayzify, what is your issue, ask the channel; dont target users
<smplman> upset: correct, connected but not mounted, run sudo fdisk -l to get the correct drive
<upset> smplman: Okay. Geez, I wish they had mentioned that. Not everybody is super smart.
<smplman> upset: i have tried and failed at this many times, with both usb and sd drives
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, i'm not a video editor so i dont really know how they compare, but you can do a simple google search and find a list of open source video editors for linux and compare features there
<trevor69420> jordan4ibanez, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software
<jordan4ibanez> i did..most lists are outdated..novacut isnt even in the lists
<upset> smplman: I'm you've let me draw on your experience.
<minixvbox> jordan4ibanez: i like openshot
<upset> smplman: Er, is there a nautilus way to rename this thing?
<jordan4ibanez> hmmm
<jordan4ibanez> well do you guys know any good video recorder
<smplman> upset: the partition names or that folder?
<upset> smplman: Um, the usb device....? Also, why fdisk -l? Do you have reason to think that /dev/sdc1/ is wrong?
<freewayzify> how to install zlib
<smplman> upset: just to verify the drive name, sometimes they change when hotplugging
<upset> smplman: Okay. But, uh, fudge, it says it doesn't have a valid partition table
<bazhang> freewayzify, what are you trying to do, explain
<smplman> upset: what ever is on the drive shouldn't matter, dd will overwrite everyhting
<bindi> hey, can anyone recommend me a CLI program that will scroll through a text file slowly?
<bindi> from top to bottom, and then from bottom to top.. and it keeps going
<upset> smplman: There's nothing on the drive. That's not what I'm asking. The whole usb has a crazy name.
<freewayzify> try to make compile a file
<bazhang> freewayzify, compile what
<smplman> upset: yea you probably just need to format the drive fat32 and then let the image take over from there
<freewayzify> to install kmplayer
<upset> smplman: Ew, fat32? I put it to ext3, or tried to via mkfs.
<bazhang> freewayzify, no need to compile that.
<bazhang> freewayzify, it's in the u buntu software repos
<freewayzify> so what should i do
<freewayzify> but i telling me no zlib install
<smplman> upset: most boot partitions are fat and the filesystems are ext
<freewayzify> but it telling me no zlib install
<minixvbox> !software | freewayzify
<ubottu> freewayzify: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<smplman> upset: im not sure if dd will create the partitions for you or you have to do it yourself
<upset> smplman: Oh. Well, it's still weird. mkfs looked like it worked
<Adriannom> if i plug in a usb drive it appears in the sidebar of file manager for only a millisecond before disappearing again.  syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874707/ - xubuntu 11.10.  other usb drives do the same.  they work fine on other machines.  tried all usb ports.  mount manually WORKS FINE.  any ideas what's going wrong?
<bazhang> freewayzify, what command did you give, and what is the error you got. paste.ubuntu.com with the exact errors and commands used
<upset> smplman: This is getting really messy. I'd just like to get it to a clean, usable state.
<julian_> 195842
<freewayzify> first ./compile
<smplman> upset: then format it with fat and start from there
<freewayzify> sucess after that
<bazhang> freewayzify, kmplayer is in the ubuntu repos. sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<upset> smplman: Alright. brb
<freewayzify> tried from there but it not working
<bazhang> freewayzify, pastebin the exact error message
<bazhang> !paste | freewayzify
<ubottu> freewayzify: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freewayzify> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<freewayzify>  kmplayer : Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed
<freewayzify>             Depends: libkde3support4 (>= 4:4.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<freewayzify>             Depends: libqt4-qt3support (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed
<freewayzify> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<FloodBot1> freewayzify: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freewayzify> lol FloodBot
<muss> Hello there
<bazhang> freewayzify, I told you to pastebin multiple times
<minixvbox> freewayzify: you were told to pastebin
<freewayzify> yayayayayayaya
<bazhang> freewayzify, pardon?
<muss> How inaproppiate would it be for me to ask some beginner questions about some basic terminal commands?
<freewayzify> where is the pastebin
<vicium> How do I shut a -screen process window down?
<muss> pastebin.com
<waxstone> muss: #bash
<minixvbox> muss: you can ask in #bash too
<muss> Thanks
<bazhang> muss if someone knows they will answer
<muss> Hope you won't mind if I try in here first(mind that I did some quite extensive googling beforehand)
<vicium> Example. I have 2 screens up. one is @ screen -x 901, but its a crashed screen, how do I shut it down from the outside?
<SnipeMeNot> Sup guys
<bazhang> LameIrcTest, hi
<julian_> hi
<julian_> how are you?
<SnipeMeNot> Me?
<upset> smplman: Wonderful, it has been reborn
<julian_> yep
<SnipeMeNot> Not good :) u?
<upset> We havin' a lovely conversation now?
<smplman> upset: nice, im glad that worked for you
<sacarlson> vicium: killall appname  I guess
<julian_> I am fine
<vicium> But then i'd kill the other one aswell :(
<zamba> how can i get notified that there are new upgrades available for my ubuntu server system?
<SnipeMeNot> :)
<vicium> They're both the same process/exec
<upset> smplman: Me too. Thanks for helping me!
<muss> How can I view file content with a custom page division?
<zamba> i see them when i log in, but it would be nice to get an email notification
<vicium> But one is the correct one running, the other is a double that cant launch since its already launched in another :P
<julian_> how old are you?
<smplman> upset: my guess is the dd command you are using, ones i have seen some that have extra parameters on the end
<bazhang> julian_, this is ubuntu support
<SnipeMeNot> Lol
<freewayzify> please julian on ubuntu topic pls
<julian_> sorry
<julian_> ok
<freewayzify> @Snipeme ubuntu topic
<SnipeMeNot> Anyone tried making cloud?
<_Marcus> Makeing cloud?
<SnipeMeNot> ~_~
<upset> smplman: I'll have to hunt for it. Thanks for letting me know.
<bazhang> SnipeMeNot, explain
<sacarlson> vicium: if the other is in the same app I would assume it has also crashed
<waxstone> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SnipeMeNot> Yup like connecting icloud to linux
<SnipeMeNot> And have ulimited storage
<bazhang> SnipeMeNot, what is icloud
<smplman> upset: another idea, extract the ISO and manually copy it to the thumbdrive
<SnipeMeNot> Its a backup utility for idevices
<Kaapa> guys, how do I add another java version to the alteratives' list?
<orated> Hello! Like how there exists speaker-test command to test sound, is there similar utility to check LED monitor?
<Kaapa> just uncompress to that dir is enough?
<smplman> upset: should be two partitions on the drive when you are done
<sacarlson> vicium: or maybe kill procnumber  if we could find out what the screen app proc number was
<vicium> 901.cstrike-server (03/08/2012 03:41:28 PM) (Detached)
<vicium> 873.cstrike-server (03/08/2012 03:40:48 PM) (Detached)
<upset> smplman: Eeeh, I'm not sure I'm adventurous enough. I'll consider it.
<races1986> Hi
<vicium> 873 is the one running. 901 the crashed. 873 is fully working and connectable too.
<_Marcus> Hello, races1986
<upset> dr_willis: You said you tried android ice cream sandwich recently. Do you remember what you did?
<races1986> This is my first time in a IRC channel...
<kelvinella> hi, can ubuntu liveCD fix a kernel panic in OSX?
<races1986> what client do you guys recommend?
<sacarlson> vicium: kill 901
<bazhang> kelvinella, of course not
<_Marcus> races1986: This is Ubuntu support chat. Ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<smplman> kelvinella: depends on what caused the kernel panic
<_Marcus> !ot | races1986
<ubottu> races1986: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vicium> Oh, lol. Thanks :)
<SnipeMeNot> can seone tell me what to do with my ubuntu
<bazhang> SnipeMeNot, yes.
<races1986> ok thank you
<upset> SnipeMeNot: Use it!
<SnipeMeNot> How?
<SnipeMeNot> Tweaks and stuff
<SnipeMeNot> :)
<bazhang> !manual | SnipeMeNot
<ubottu> SnipeMeNot: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Adriannom> which program automounts usb drives in ubuntu 11.10?
<kelvinella> can you boot ubuntu liveCD in macbook pro?
<_Marcus> kelvinella: Yes
<SnipeMeNot> Alright ser ill try it
<AminosAmigos> install backtrack repos and start cracking :p :p :p
<SnipeMeNot> ~_~
<smplman> SnipeMeNot: copile some C programs
<SnipeMeNot> Ayt
<kelvinella> then can I use liveCD to mount the hdd in macbook pro and pull out the important files?
<sacarlson> SnipeMeNot: turn it into a drum machine  or synthisizer if you like music
<SnipeMeNot> I do like music thanks
<SnipeMeNot> Can i prodce dubsteps
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Myrtti> !beer
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to ElitestFX
<minixvbox> kelvinella: yes
<upset> dr_willis: You there, buddy?
<sacarlson> SnipeMeNot: turn it into an artists paint brush if you like art
<kelvinella> really?
<kelvinella> i should give it a shot
<SnipeMeNot> Whoa what
<SnipeMeNot> sacarlson: Please explain further
<sacarlson> SnipeMeNot: turn it into a pen if you are a writer
<smplman> SnipeMeNot: build an automatic fish feeder for your fish tank
<SnipeMeNot> Ah thought u mentioned something about turning it into a tablet
<aaGp> excuse me guys, how can I do su command in the terminal, because I need admin permission to run some application ??
<abaddonSatanic> sudo su
<Myrtti> aaGp: use sudo command
<sacarlson> SnipeMeNot: the point make it whatever you want it to be
<SnipeMeNot> smplman: My fish just passed
<Myrtti> abaddonSatanic: nope, that's the wrong way
<bazhang> abaddonSatanic, thats not correct
<smplman> SnipeMeNot: sry to hear that
<SnipeMeNot> Ayt ill try it
<SnipeMeNot> smplman: No worries
<abaddonSatanic> odd to me it works
<minixvbox> !wfm | abaddonSatanic
<ubottu> abaddonSatanic: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<aaGp> Myrti: but I did, but it says su: Fallo de autenticación = Auth failed
<sacarlson> smplman: I did make it water my plants when they got thirsty
<smplman> sacarlson: auto top off on the resivour?
<sacarlson> smplman: messured resistivity of the soil and turned on water pumps when needed
<aaGp> Myrtti: I did, but it says su: Fallo de autenticación = Auth failed
<smplman> sacarlson: impressive, i wanted to build an auto nute mixer. Measure ppm, ph, npk and such
<sacarlson> smplman: they have those, I don't have one
<charles___> does anyone know how i can return the currently playing song from totem movie player (ubuntu) with, say, a perl script?
<Myrtti> aaGp: mm
<abaddonSatanic> oke then how do you change to su in ubuntu the right way ?
<bazhang> abaddonSatanic, you dont
<iceroot> abaddonSatanic: sudo command
<iceroot> !sudo | abaddonSatanic
<ubottu> abaddonSatanic: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<abaddonSatanic> and if i need to stay as superuser in terminal ?
<bazhang> abaddonSatanic, sudo -i
<_ruben> sudo -i
<iceroot> abaddonSatanic: there is no need to stay as root
<StepNjump> Has anyone ever heard of magnetic mouse apt?
<iceroot> !anyone | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sacarlson> charles___: return what reset and replay?  return the name?
<sacarlson> charles___: if it's what's playing from a script I know how with vlc  it has an API for that
<bazhang> StepNjump, hardware?
<sacarlson> charles___: totem might also work with mpris that is the standard media player api here is an example script that uses parts of it https://github.com/sacarlson/GenPlayList
<pangur> I have a wubi dual-boot installation from windows 7.  My machine has plenty of space available but recently I have been getting a message saying that I have about 1Gb left.  Is there a way I can increase the space for the wubi installation without losing everything?
<StepNjump> No bazhang I think it's an apt that allows to drag and drop without having to hold the left button down as you move
<charles___> vlc sounds good. that's something i have yet to install
<StepNjump> iceroot I know, I know.....
<bazhang> StepNjump, you mean app?
<minixvbox> charles___: vlc is indeed awesome
<StepNjump> bazhang: I checked synaptics and googled for it.. Can't find anything.. Was suggested that app by another guy
<StepNjump> yes app baz
<StepNjump> yes app bazhang
<sacarlson> charles___: I think you may want to look into mpris it works with most media players and there are examples in python also
<aaGp> look, I'am trying to run UnrealIRCd, but when I hit ./unreal to start it it says: You don't have permission access, something like that, thing that I have to execute it with su command, how can I do that?..
<_Marcus> aaGp: Use chmod so you dont have to run it as root.
<smplman> aaGp: sudo ./unreal
<ikonia> aaGp: should you really be trying to run an IRC server if you are not at the level you can run a binary ?
<sacarlson> aaGp: sudo ./unreal
<ikonia> aaGp: an IRC server is open for lots of abuse/exploit/attack unless you are confident with what you are doing
<crashanddie> ikonia, what's the worst that could happen? Nobody will be able to connect through his router anyway.
<ikonia> crashanddie: or it could be attacked and his network DOSed
<crashanddie> Right.
<ikonia> or his machine compromised as he's running it as root
<aaGp> thanks for the advice
<smplman> crashanddie: depends on his network
<crashanddie> As if DoS might depend on what software runs on your machine...
<crashanddie> Djeez.
<aaGp> aagp@aaGp:~/Unreal3.2$ sudo ./unreal
<aaGp> [sudo] password for aagp:
<aaGp> sudokode: ./unreal: command not found
<sacarlson> ikonia: aaGp: then teach them about chroot
<charles___> what is 'mpris'?
<aaGp> that is what it shows..
<aaGp> :S
<sacarlson> charles___: http://www.mpris.org/2.1/spec/
<upset> dr_willis: Dr. Willis, paging Dr. Willis
<sacarlson> aaGp: I guess you ./unreal is not installed or your not at present in the correct directory to run it
<minixvbox> upset: anythink we can help with? or do you need dr_willis specifically
<aaGp> actually I did it wrong it runs with ./unreal start
<smplman> aaGp: or its not an executable
<aaGp> but I try putting sudo ./unreal start
<aaGp> but it says the same thing :S
<pangur> Is there a way of increasing the size of a wubi installation please?
<sacarlson> aaGp: if it runs without sudo best not to run it in sudo mode
<upset> minixvbox: Oh, thanks, I just wanted to ask him about something he did with Android.
<upset> minixvbox: He's obviously not here, though, so I'll go
<upset> Later y'all
<bazhang> pangur, yes. check the wubiguide
<bazhang> !wubi | pangur
<ubottu> pangur: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<aaGp> has to be on sudo mode, I had it running on Mandriva, but since I decide to install Ubuntu on my laptop I can't run it.
<crashanddie> aaGp, let me guess, you downloaded it from the website?
<pangur> Do you think that it is a bug that, bazhang, that I am running out of space?
<pangur> I do not know whether to report it is a bug if it is not one.
<minixvbox> pangur: how is running ut of space a bug?
<linuxfreaker> I have a brand new CentOS 6 server that I need Asterisk setup on.  it should receive calls on a SIP account, play a audio message that prompts a user to press numbers 1,2,3 or 4 and depending on what number the call should be connected to a phone number over a SIP account,
<aaGp> crashanddie: yes, like I said I had it running on Mandriva thought
<crashanddie> aaGp, did you compile it?
<pangur> It keeps telling me that I have about 1GB left when I have a couple of hundred GB on my machine.
<bazhang> pangur, not really no.
<tsimpson> aaGp: make sure the file is executable
<linuxfreaker> Customer Calls  [obscured]   (SIP account) Asterisk picks up the call Asterisk plays the user the prompt message audio file. Customer presses the number 3. Asterisk dials  [obscured]   on the SIP account. Asterisk immediately connects the two calls.  At the moment regardless if the customer presses the number 1,2,3 or 4 it will go to the same number, however later on this may change
<bazhang> pangur, check the guide on how to resize it
<crashanddie> aaGp, what you downloaded is a source distribution. You need to ./autogen.sh && make.
<crashanddie> actually, make that ./autogen.sh && ./configure && make
<bazhang> linuxfreaker, #centos
<pangur> Thanks bazhang.  Is it likely to be the sort of thing that I could sort with some kind of partion manager?
<bazhang> pangur, honestly, better to get a real dual boot
<crashanddie> linuxfreaker, PM me. I'm a VoIP software engineer. Not much experience with Asterisk, but how hard can it be.
<aaGp> did it already, the thing is when I want to run it, I need root access to run it
<Joneeetux> Could anyone help me to know how to backup old kernels?? I want to bakup some...
<bazhang> Joneeetux, why would you need to?
<PhantomOcelot> Is there a program similar to GPartEd that would allow me to copy a partition? Example:  I am buying a new hard drive, and have no intention of keeping this one, as it is old and less than 100GB.  Is there a way I can just copy this hard drive info to the new hard drive WITHOUT having to do a full install of Ubuntu and lose everything?
<bazhang> PhantomOcelot, a clone?
<crashanddie> PhantomOcelot, it is probably possible, but I'd hardly recommend it
<pangur> Probably, bazhang.  I agree.  However, its a Medion that has touch screen, and will not allow me to increase the number of partitions.  Rather rum arrangement but I do not want to lose the fancy effects on screen when in windows.
<smplman> PhantomOcelot: you drive should come with cloning software
<crashanddie> PhantomOcelot, you don't need anything outside of /home/$USER.
<bazhang> pangur, ok, then check the wubiguide on how to do that
<linuxfreaker> crashanddie: ?
<tsimpson> aaGp: you don't need root access to run it, I know of no IRC daemon that requires root. if you posted the exact error message, perhaps someone can help you solve that
<bazhang> linuxfreaker, thats about centos, it's not supported here
<PhantomOcelot> So I could theoretically just copy the /home/ fold in it's entirety and drop it on the new hard drive, and all should work?
<linuxfreaker> bazhang: Sorry
<bazhang> linuxfreaker, #centos for centos support
<linuxfreaker> bazhang: okie
<crashanddie> PhantomOcelot, just put both hard drives in the computer, partition the new hard drive, and copy /home/$USER over to the new one, then reinstall your OS of choice onto the new hard drive.
<Joneeetux> Is there a way to backup old kernels?
<crashanddie> or the other way aroudn
<PhantomOcelot> Thanks, crashanddie.
<crashanddie> PhantomOcelot, you will still need to install the OS
<crashanddie> PhantomOcelot, I'd recommend making a separate partition for /home, but that's just me.
<Joneeetux> Can I backup old linux kernels ???
<bazhang> Joneeetux, why would you need to
<crashanddie> Joneeetux, if someone knows the answer, they will answer. Please don't repeat the same question every 20 seconds. Thanks.
<minixvbox> Joneeetux: backup in what way?
<Joneeetux> My lappy not like some of the newer
<PhantomOcelot> crashanddie, you are likely right, I'll UbuntuONE and such my more important items and just reinstall a new OS
<sacarlson> PhantomOcelot: other than like cp -a /eachsource /eachdest  you will also need to install an mbr on the new disk and maybe do some changes of /etc/fstab of the new hdid or /dev/sdX
<bazhang> Joneeetux, please respond if you would like assistance instead of just repeating
<crashanddie> sacarlson, why would the OS install not take care of that?
<Joneeetux> I wish to backup to removable media
<PhantomOcelot> Quick and painless, y'know?
<bazhang> Joneeetux, yes, and why
<sacarlson> crashanddie: oh I thought he just wanted to direct copy the original install
<chux> Hello, i get stuck on "port 22 : connexion refused" while trying to connect to a distant machine on which i installed openssh-server
<chux> how can i figure out if the firewall is blocking me ?
<computer_> Hey all, say I am trying to compile a program on Ubuntu 11.10 that is failing because is can't find "/X11/Xcursor". So having a look around it sure looks like it is gone in 11.10. Is the anyway to put it but just to appease this program?
<NOSaturn> how do i set the primary monitor - so that new windows open on the right monitor and not the left? I have an intel graphics ship, so the nvidia tool won't apply
<crashanddie> sacarlson, I recommended copying over /home/$USER and simply reinstalling the OS. It'll be easier and less pain than copying and messing with fstab and whatnot (and <shiver> guids)
<Joneeetux> my laptop not like some of the newer stuff, and I just wnna know how--I am kinda like Linus from Peanuts comic--I need security-blanket.
<bazhang> computer_, whats the package
<bazhang> Joneeetux, that does not make sense
<sacarlson> crashanddie:  a new install would also require him to install each of the applications he had already custom installed
<crashanddie> sacarlson, you can save the package list.
<computer_> Ooo: It's /X11/Xcursor/ by the way
<sacarlson> crashanddie: I just tried that package list method but it doesn't work for me as some of my stuf running on an old 10.04 no longer exist on 11.10
<computer_> bazhang, I am building the game StuntRally
<bazhang> computer_, and what is the package you are trying to called
<computer_> bazhang, http://code.google.com/p/vdrift-ogre/
<eggman2001> hello, just installed ubuntu but I can't seem to "enable wireless" in the menu bar because it's grayed out. any ideas?
<Joneeetux> Okay.  I guess perhaps I have not phrased it very well.  I just wanna have a backup of my 2.6.32-32 gen kernel, because that is the one my hardware tolerates the best.
<sacarlson> crashanddie: it will take me 2 weeks to upgrade, so if I want to continue to operate on a new disk that's another way to do it
<chux> i've set the firewall to share the luv whith anybody on any port, but it still doesnt work
<cancer> i was repairing Grub & system hanged (slow) responding. i restarted system & boot menu was there to choose. is it ok?
<bazhang> Joneeetux, why not just leave it as is. it hardly takes up any space
<computer_> bazhang, It happens at 74% building that
<mythos> hello there, i have a customer in alabama and don't know which city represents the timezone for this state. can some help me out here? =)
<pangolin> mythos: usually the state capital
<mythos> pangolin, hmm ok
<pangolin> mythos: also has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<mythos> pangolin, it's a ubuntu-server
<computer_> bazhang: Is there a new place for the /X11/Xcursor now?
<pangolin> mythos: ok well try the capital :)
<chux> on wich channel should i ask for help ?
<AcidRain> does orca have a gui? :/
<Joneeetux> I know.  But I'd really like to understand how I could make a backup-copy of my favorite kernel.  I've googled all morn, but I just can't seem to find the info.
<linuxfreaker> Guys, Anyone who can help me install Eclipse Indigo on Ubuntu 10.04.4
<linuxfreaker> I downloaded the eclipse-SDK-3.7.2-linux-gtk(1).tar.gz
<sacarlson> Joneeetux: maybe just copy the deb file of the linux-image ?
<linuxfreaker> cd eclipse
<minixvbox> Joneeetux: the kernels don't get removed unless you uninstall them, why do you need a backup?
<computer_> bazhang: Hey, what do you know, it has an IRC channel on freenode
<linuxfreaker> How shall I install it?
<computer_> Shooting over there now to see whats up
<mythos> pangolin, no montgomery to select
<pangolin> mythos: what choices does it give you?
<mythos> pangolin, too much to list it here
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who have expereince installing Eclipse Indigo
<Joneeetux> copy the deb file:  ok, I check into that.  I'd like to perhaps wipe my hdd linux partition sometime--after I get my newer mach next week...just use this laptop to "experiment"...I want to teach myself to do a successful re-install
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  extract it. look in the dir it makes..
<pangolin> mythos: select the closest city to the client I guess.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: I can cd to directory..but no idea how to configure or install it
<mythos> pangolin, yeah... i'm going to use the graphical installer and then install it with alternative again
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  check its homepage for some docs/install guides? or a readme file.
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  could be you just run a binary in the dir.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: you mean ./eclipse
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  no idea.. is there a eclipse binary? Look and see. I dont use the app.
<dr_willis> !eclipse
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: There is an eclipse file.But when i run it .eclipse it threw error (eclipse:11263): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: does it mean I need Desktop version
<mythos> pangolin, thank you anyway =)
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  desktop version of what?
<jeremiah_gatong> Guys how can I trigger Numlock "ON"/"OFF" on bash?
<linuxfreaker> Ubuntu 10.04
<pangolin> mythos: Birmingham, Mobile, Huntsville, Montgomery, Tuscaloosa, & Decatur
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  if its a X/gui app.. you need the gui installed...
<linuxfreaker> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 server
<dr_willis> I dont use eclipse.. no idea if its console/text/ or gui based.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: do u mean I downloaded wrong package
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  i dont know what you did..  if its a gui app. you need a desktop installed.
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: eclipse needs a x-server
<pangolin> mythos: Those are the top 5 populated cities in Alabama. One of them has to be there for you to select.
<Joneeetux> I thought someone might know a way to use, say dd, to make copies of my old kernels, and then re-install my favorite one to a different Linux distro.  (I have 4 computers at my disposal, here, by the way:  so i not gonna mess-up my good system).
<iceroot> Joneeetux: no need for dd for the kernels
<Joneeetux> Oh, okay.
<sacarlson> jeremiah_gatong: I've never tried the num lock but I guess xdotool would simulate keystroke to do it
<dr_willis> Joneeetux,  you normally dont just move kernels from one disrto to another.  you can recompile them on the others...
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: got this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788611
<dr_willis> Joneeetux,  why are you even needing tomess with the kernels? ive not had to touch them in years
<jeremiah_gatong> @sacarlson, the keyboards, numlock key is not working, trying to turn it off on the bash
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  id just look for a ppa and use that.
<sacarlson> jeremiah_gatong: well it should work xdotool  it's a package
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: PPA? What shal I need to install
<Joneeetux> I'd like to wipe the ubuntu parttion of this "guinea-pig" mach, and re-install ubuntu (or maybe even mint)--just want to teach myself
<dr_willis> !ppa | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<linuxfreaker> apt-get install ppa
<dr_willis> Joneeetux,  so.. why do you need to mess with the kernel?
<minixvbox> Joneeetux: don't mix kernels with different distros
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  read the url the bot gave... theres other guides online on using ppa's also.
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: you want to install eclipse?
<Joneeetux> because this laptop hw not seem to like newer kernels
<dr_willis> Joneeetux,  you dont just move older kernels into newer disrtos..
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: Yes.I want to install Eclipse Indigo 3.7 on Ubuntu 10.04.4 32bit
<Joneeetux> Oh, I see
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis:  Is it just like centos epel
<bencc> if I have etckeeper installed, can I load config files from a remote git server?
<iceroot> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  no idea what 'centos epel' is..
<bencc> or will this create circular dependencies?
<iceroot> !info eclipse lucid
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Do u mean its repository and I need to install it
<sacarlson> jeremiah_gatong: oh and if it's just to fix a needed keyboard problem you can remap the keys like f2 or other that still work to perform what you might need
<Joneeetux> I guess what i need to do is just use clonezilla, make a ghost of my sys, then use that to re-install
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: you need 3.7? 3.5.2 is not ok?
<dr_willis> i wonder if the askubuntu.com site has a guide on using the latest eclipse...
<linuxfreaker> Eclipse Indigo 3.7.2
<linuxfreaker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=Eclipse
<iceroot> linuxfreaker: you need 3.7? 3.5.2 is not ok?
<Joneeetux> well, thanks for help.  You've answer some of my  ?
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: What I need to download from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=Eclipse
<escott> bencc, its going to be tricky since etckeeper makes an initial commit and therefore you will have different heads
<escott> bencc, but just try a normal pull and merge and see what you get
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: It wil be ok
<oCean> linuxfreaker: please understand that PPA's are 3rd party repositories, and not supported
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: No
<linuxfreaker> iceroot: I need 3.7
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  you need to add the ppa like the ppa guide/docs say. then you use the normal package maanger to install the app.
<linuxfreaker> oCean: So you mean I cant install 3.7.2 on 10.04.4
<minixvbox> linuxfreaker: not if you want support
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  ppa's are not made by ubuntu, they are made by other people.
<blup> could anyone recommend a small smtp package for my server? just need to forward mails from website to gmail.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: I am little confused..what steps I need to follow to get Indigo
<blup> postfix seems like overkill
<iceroot> blup: postfix, sendmail
<iceroot> blup: or any other MTA you like
<oCean> linuxfreaker: I did not say that. If it is not in the official repositories, you could use a PPA, but lots of PPA's are causing problems for users. Not supported means that you'll have to contact the maintainers of the PPA to get help
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  find and enable the proper ppa. use package manager to install it would be the normal way. Or from what i read. you just download that tar.gz extact. cd to the dir and run it.
<linuxfreaker> oCean: I just need them installed..thats it
<mythos> pangolin, no nothing
<dr_willis> im not going to download a 140+mb eclipse archive to just play withit. :)
<bencc> escott: I only want to sync one folder from the remote git repo
<pangolin> mythos: might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Okie..I have downloaded it..now which ppa and what command i nee
<linuxfreaker> d
<minixvbox> linuxfreaker: and if they break stuff you can't ask for help here, thats what oCean is saying
<linuxfreaker> minixvbox: No issue
<linuxfreaker> minixvbox: I am ready for that risk
<mythos> pangolin, nevermint... i'm going to set it after installation
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<minixvbox> linuxfreaker: good, as long as you are aware
<ldiamond> Why does the memory usage of free or the system monitor does not add up to what is listed in the process list? (I'm not talking about the cache or buffers)
<escott> bencc, then look into --filter-branch. that may help. the people in #git may be able to give a better suggestion for the situation
<sacarlson> blup: seems many web mail requires encrypted to be recieved now as I had a simple sendmail setup but later needed to change it to link to my gmail account due to my lazy no encryption ssl cert setup
<dr_willis> heh site down.. Hmm.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: I searched for eclipse and go tthis list https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=eclipse
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Do i need to add them to /etc/apt/source.list
<linuxfreaker> ppa:yogarine/eclipse
<linuxfreaker> and then run apt-get update
<linuxfreaker> correct?
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,   the ppa site shows what command to run to add the ppa.
<ldiamond> I.e. My system says ~70% is taken by applications and it barely adds up to 50% in the process list
<bencc> escott: thanks
<dr_willis> ppa:felix.lechner/eclipse to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing) <---- a popup url
<dr_willis> there seems tobe several ppa's you could use
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Ohh thnx
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: I will follow it
<dr_willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<dr_willis>  Replace ppa:user/ppa-name with the PPA's location that you noted above.
<dr_willis> be nice if they made the ppa sites have a dynamic cut/paste  item ;)
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: On the PPA's overview page,
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: is it talking about source.list
<dr_willis> the commands controll that stuff. you dont need to manually mess with sources.list
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: where shall i add ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<waxstone> ppas are in sources.list.d
<dr_willis> the (read about installing) on the ppa pages is a LINK that gives the commands you use
<dr_willis> i gave the example command above.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: I got the step 2 but the step 1 is confusing.whcih say Step 1: On the PPA's overview page, look for the heading that reads Adding this PPA to your system. Make a note of the PPA's location, which looks like:  ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa
<linuxfreaker> Where shall i run that command
<dr_willis> err... at the terminal.. where else do you run commands? :)
<dr_willis> <dr_willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<dr_willis> <dr_willis>  Replace ppa:user/ppa-name with the PPA's location that you noted above.
<bencc> how can I install a package without a suggested package? I want to install puppet without etckeeper http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/puppet
<linuxfreaker> ohkk..i got it
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Done
<linuxfreaker> gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<dlentz> bencc, suggests packages aren't automatically installed by default
<linuxfreaker> now apt-get update
<linuxfreaker> and its running
<dr_willis> we dont need a 'play by play' :)
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Do now apt-get install eclipse will install 3.7.2 right?
<dr_willis> try it and see...
<mintman> dr_willis: take credit for ur hard work :0
 * dr_willis goes back to teaching Rocket Surgery via morse code to martians.
<bencc> dlentz: thanks
<crashanddie> dr_willis, useless, their weekend started 3 hours ago.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: ok
<mintman> celthunder: I've tried for about hr to install xmonad wont work I think its the distro get black screen nothing happens
<Pasq89> how to change tabs within an app? eg gedit or window tabs? etc..
<Myrtti> Pasq89: ctrl-tab
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: How to remove ppa
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<linuxfreaker> what if I add two repository..
<syddraf> I'm having an issue when I run nvidia-xconfig. If I install nvidia-current, then reboot, my system works fine except for minecraft having excessive artifacting. When I run nvidia-xconfig and restart X, X will not restart. I have Xorg logs from before xconfig (http://paste.ubuntu.com/874104/) and after running xconfig (http://paste.ubuntu.com/874101/) Can anyone help me resolve this?
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: Which Indigo version it will tae
<linuxfreaker> take
<escott> bencc, to your previous http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1214906/how-do-i-merge-a-sub-directory-in-git if you want to disable recommended/suggested there are a number of approaches. you switch to cli which has different options than synaptic or you can pass an argument to the cli routine http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/01/07/howto-tell-apt-get-not-to-install-recommends-packages-in-debian-linux/
<ldiamond> in Ubuntu 12.04, is there an alternative to Unity? Something more similar to gnome classic?
<Pasq89> doesnt work on gedit ctr_tab
<mintman> linuxfreaker: wow, from same site?
<linuxfreaker> mintman: yes
<oCean> ldiamond: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<linuxfreaker> mintman: What if I added repo..and now I need to add another for eclipse 3.7
<linuxfreaker> mintman: Any idea if I remove the old ppa
<mintman> linuxfreaker: there supporting the same packages. Just altenate for faster download possibly
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis:  eclipse-rcp 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.3 [
<mintman> linuxfreaker: Why are u messing with 2 versions? Should have read description of differences of package before install...
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  that means nothing to me.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: https://launchpad.net/~felix.lechner/+archive/eclipse says 3.7.1 but when i am trying to see its installatoion it says 3.5.2
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  use synaptic and see what the ppa has to offer. could bt its a differnt name.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: No desktp version installed for 10.04.4
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  what do you mean by that statement?
<mintman> linuxfreaker: u talking about a gui version vs command line?
<zykotick9> syddraf: is this a hybrid intel/nvidia portable computer?
<Strav> Hi. Small general question: is there an hardened (as in "more secure") flavor of ubuntu available out there? (something in the like of: kernel with the PaX patches, GrSecurity rbac (or SELinux), proper configs for thoses, security focused default configs for the usual services (apache, nginx, postgresql), etc.)
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: I cant run synaptic since I have no GUI
<linuxfreaker> mintman: yes
<mintman> lol
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  dident we mention earlier that eclipse needs a GUI to run......
<bazhang> Strav, no, but you can  use apparmor and the like
<dr_willis> so now we have gone full circle. :)
<syddraf> zykotick9: I believe so. It is a dell inspiron 17r.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop started
<zykotick9> syddraf: research bumblebee i believe it's called, good luck.
<Strav> bazhang: I'm not sure if apparmor is a better option than grsec or selinux for a security enhanced environment.
<linuxfreaker> dr_willis: sorry for troubling u
<bazhang> Strav, just an example. those others should be there as well
<dr_willis> linuxfreaker,  why did you even get the server edition?  been easier to just start with the desktop edition.
<bazhang> !find selinux
<ubottu> Found: libselinux1, libselinux1-dev, libselinux-ruby1.8, python-selinux, selinux-basics, selinux-policy-default, selinux-policy-dev, selinux-policy-doc, selinux-policy-dummy, selinux-policy-mls (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=selinux&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Oer> suddraf there is also a #Bumblebee channel, those guys are up2date
<zykotick9> Oer: thanks
<syddraf> zykotick9: Oer: Thank you. Figures that this is going to be more trouble than I expected. *sigh*
<plouffe> jeremiah_gatong, this works for me "xmodmap -e 'keycode 77='"
<gilver> hi there, how can i install a different keyboard layout? Im using crunchbang linux
<jrib> !crunchbang | gilver
<ubottu> gilver: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<biosystemaltered> Hi all! I have a problem with the A-DESK, the file is coming as setup.exe. I'm using kubuntu with KDE 4.8. How do I install the A-DESK?
<gilver> okay sorry, and thanks bye
<dr_willis> !wine | biosystemaltered
<ubottu> biosystemaltered: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<piliakis> hello everyone!
<Strav> bazhang: selinux has historically been a pain to configure, I don't simply want the packages; what interests me, is if there is a well maintained, security enhanced, distribution based on ubuntu. If there aren't, I must say I'm a little puzzled by it, given that a secure hosting environnement is something you'd wish for as soon as you have a webserver running any kind of critical application.
<piliakis> I have a weird apt-get problem
<piliakis> I'm trying to install gtkevemon and it shows unresolved dependancies
<biosystemaltered> but the program is for linux
<bazhang> Strav, an officially supported one? not that I know of
<biosystemaltered> not to win
<ikonia> Strav: you need to do more research and background on the technology you are using then, as what you want already exists - it's called ubuntu,
<piliakis> I get a Depends: libssl but it is not installable
<Oer> biosystemaltered, here is a howto > http://ubuntuguide.net/a-desk-put-your-favorite-video-as-animated-desktop-in-ubuntu
<piliakis> however I have libssl0.9.8 and libssl1.0.0 installed
<piliakis> there is no libssl package
<dr_willis> biosystemaltered,  i find it very strange that a linux app would come as a whatever.exe file
<dr_willis> especially a setup.exe
<upset> dr_willis, how did you boot Android from a usb?
<iceroot> sounds like teamviewer
<biosystemaltered> it just happened man
<piliakis> any idea how to resolve that?
<biosystemaltered> weird
<dr_willis> upset,  i just used dd to image it to my flash drive.. poped in the flash, told bios to boot it.
<iceroot> biosystemaltered: is it teamviewer? there comes the linux-version as exe
<upset> dr_willis: I've just run the dd thing after unmounting my usb, and it didn't work
<dr_willis> upset,  my netbook can even boot from sd.
<dr_willis> upset,  whats the exact command you used?
<upset> dr_willis: I've said nothing of sd cards
<piliakis> biosystemaltered, Teamviewer 7 comes as a .exe and it runs throught wine
<piliakis> seemed weird to me too
<upset> dr_willis: Uh, one sec
<techfreak> Hi everybody
<biosystemaltered> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/A-DESK+AnimatedDesktopGUI_EN-ESv18+FREE?content=88248
<Strav> ikonia: ubuntu kernels already ship with the PaX patch set? they provide good integration for SELinux like red-hat? You don't have to tweak your default configs so they are as secure as can be? I don't really know which ubuntu you're talking about.
<piliakis> biosystemaltered, Teamviewer 6 comes as native linux app
<upset> dr_willis: umount /dev/sdc1 , and then sudo dd if=android-x86-4.0-RC1-s103t.iso of=/dev/sdc1
<piliakis> can someone help with my enquiry?
<Strav> bazhang: not necessarly an officially supported one.
<dr_willis> upset,  i belive i mentioned earlier. (several times) tyat you want to use /dev/sdc   NOT sdc1
<biosystemaltered> when I finish downloading it appears as setup.exe
<upset> dr_willis: But sdc1 IS the location
<dr_willis> upset,  sdc1 is the first partion OF the device.  the image file is a image of the whole disk. not a partition
<ikonia> Strav: the are SSP (for example) patched kernels availabe it ships with appamour with base profiles that you tweak to YOUR security standard (there is no such thing as a generic secure template) if you don't like it you can use different tools such as selinux and make your own profiles
<ikonia> Strav: what is missing for you ?
<dr_willis> upset,  i used dd and put it on /dev/sdd  and it worked..
<upset> dr_willis: I see, it's a naming thing. I'll try it.
<meet> hi.. how to switch between terminal window and gedit window?
<zykotick9> piliakis: gtkevemon doesn't appear to be a package in ubuntu?
<piliakis> biosystemaltered, please check my reply to your issue
<upset> dr_willis: I didn't understand that sdc1 was only a partition. That's very strange, though. If there is only one partition, why should it matter?
<piliakis> zykotick9, I have added their repo, it shows unresolved dependancies for libraries I already have installed
<piliakis> it is weird
<iceroot> upset: sdc1 does NOT contain the partiton layout, boot sector and so on
<minixvbox> meet: alt + Tab?
<Strav> ikonia: well, simply a distribution effort that's focused on security. I don't have to be told that I can already patch the packages by my own, I know I can do that.
<meet> i mean i opened gedit from the terminal. But now that i want to give one more command, i am not getting any prompt.
<upset> iceroot: Um, go on
<iceroot> upset: that is part of the first 512bytes of sdc
<zykotick9> piliakis: different versions, or 32vs64 bit perhaps?  good luck.
<upset> iceroot: The part I wrote to?
<ikonia> Strav: everyone has different security needs, so what you want as a "off the shelf install" doesn't exist, it's up to you to use the tools to build your own standard
<meet> minixvbox: i mean i opened gedit from the terminal. But now that i want to give one more command, i am not getting any prompt.
<piliakis> zykotick9, I already tried both 32 and 64bit libs
<zykotick9> piliakis: installing 3rd party software, and it failing - is not weird
<iceroot> upset: i have not floowed the complete discussion
<dr_willis> upset,  because a partion is not a 'whole disk'
<dr_willis> upset,  you rarely want to use /dev/sdc1 when doing images.
<minixvbox> meet: close gedit
<upset> dr_willis: Okay. Noted
<iceroot> upset: for images you must use the whole disc because if you only use sdc1 you dont have the partition layout
<upset> dr_willis, iceroot: Thank you. I'll try it out now.
<iceroot> upset: or you use sdc1 and the first 512bytes of sdc
<minixvbox> meet: in future append &disown and you will free the terminal up
<dr_willis> the various pendrivelinux tools may have settings for the android stuff as well
<meet> minixvbox: but i am writing a c program in gedit. so its annoying to close the gedit everytime and then again open it
<dr_willis> meet,  screen is your friend also. :)
<upset> iceroot: Wait, does this mean I should apply mkfs to the partition or the whole thing?
<dr_willis> ctrl-z, bg, put in other commands
<meet> minixvbox: did not get your last statement
<dr_willis> upset,  dd will partion it as a clone of the  iso layout.
<upset> iceroot: In reformatting it, I mean
<upset> dr_willis: Okay.
<iceroot> upset: the filesystem has nothing to do with partition layout
<dr_willis> upset,  you dont want to use a huge usb flash drive as the target. one just big enough to hold the  iso.
<iceroot> upset: you create a filesystem INSIDE a partition
<Strav> ikonia: to some extent, clearly this could be the focus of a distro, Gentoo has the Gentoo hardened project, http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/, so I wondered if there was anything like this on the debian/ubuntu side.
<dr_willis> upset,  you then can boot that imaged usb, and install to a differnt location.
<minixvbox> meet: when you launch something from terminal add &disown after it and it will become a background process, the terminal can then be used for other stuff
<upset> iceroot: Er, okay. how do I erase what data it has?
<ikonia> Strav: the tools are already there in the ubuntu distor
<piliakis> must be a problem with the package
<ikonia> distro
<piliakis> I tried compiling it from the SVN repo and it worked
<iceroot> upset: you want to delete the data? the partition? or what?
<escott> meet, just gedit filename &
<meet> minixvbox: ok so like gedit &disown
<minixvbox> meet: alternatively you could just launch another terminal
<upset> iceroot: I wanted to delete the data so I could try this thing again, and later bring it back to a clean state
<minixvbox> meet: not sure why you are launching gedit from terminal anyway
<iceroot> upset: what thing?
<upset> iceroot: The usb!
<upset> iceroot: The little flash drive
<dr_willis> upset,  dd will totally erase the usb
<upset> dr_willis: Right, but I don't want it to be an Android live drive forever
<iceroot> upset: you want to delete the files inside a partitoon but you want still the partiton?
<iceroot> upset: and you still want the file-system in that partition?
<meet> minixvbox: now i am compiling a c++ program. so i was giving all the commands from the terminal itself. anyways, thanks for the help. :)
<dr_willis> upset,  then you will use gparted or whatever to repartion it when you want it back to normal
<upset> iceroot: Er, I just want an empty FAT32 usb drive
<minixvbox> meet: no worries :)
<upset> dr_willis: There isn't a quick way to do it in bash?
<iceroot> upset: use gedit and format the partition as fat32
<dr_willis> upset,  if you want to KEEP it as a fat32 now. you need to use some tools like unetbootin, or other tools at the pendrivelinux site - not dd.
<iceroot> upset: gparted
<dr_willis> upset,  fdisk is quick for me.
<dr_willis> but maybey not for you ;)
<upset> dr_willis: The FAT32 think isn't important. I just want it blank at the end of this
<dr_willis> got android4 on my EEEPc Now. :)
<techfreak> fdisk
<dr_willis> upset,  you repartion it then..
<upset> dr_willis: I don't understand fdisk. It didn't have any options about erasing the drive, as far as I could see
<iceroot> upset: use gparted or fdisk and format it to fat32
<iceroot> upset: then use gparted, much more easier then fdisk
<dr3mro> does any one here uses zte mf 190 usb modem in ubuntu .and knows a solution why i have to unplug it and reinsert it 4 times or more to make it connect to internet ???
<trevor69420> i second or triple gparted
<dr_willis> upset,  you would need to learn how to use fdisks menus
<dr_willis> upset,  or parted, or cfdisk
<upset> iceroot, dr_willis: Er, okay.
<trevor69420> or cant he simply use Ubuntu's built in disk utility app?
<dr_willis> he asked for a command line tool
<upset> It's not ubuntu-based
<trevor69420> upset do you have gparted installed?
<iceroot> trevor69420: that should be gparted
<upset> so no
<iceroot> upset: what is not ubuntu-based?
<upset> Too many people talking at once
<dr_willis> a gparted live cd/flash is a must have tool in your toolbox
<upset> android is not ubuntu-based
<trevor69420> iceroot, no they have another one built in now that isnt gparted
<iceroot> upset: and not supported he4re
<trevor69420> gparted is installed through the package manager
<upset> so I can't use the default creator
<iceroot> trevor69420: ah ok
<iceroot> upset: #android
<trevor69420> i agree with dr_willis
<upset> iceroot: But I came here because I couldn't find ubuntu-specific information about doing this
<upset> iceroot: Like the automounting thing
<dr_willis> which was going in the totally wrong direction. :)
<iceroot> upset: if you are not using ubuntu for that its offtopic here
<trevor69420> iceroot he is using ubuntu
<dr_willis> whold issue boiled down to useing /dev/sdc1 instead of /dev/sdc :)
<iceroot> trevor69420: he said he is using android
<upset> iceroot: Why do you think I'm not using ubuntu?
<dr_willis> hes trying to make a android usb flash drive.
<iceroot> upset: because i asked you
<upset> iceroot: You've missed the whole point of my query
<iceroot> upset: and you said its not ubuntu-based
<upset> iceroot: Android ISN'T ubuntu-based
<iceroot> upset: use gparted and format the drive as fat32
<upset> Stop
<upset> You already told me that
<iceroot> upset: then i guess you have your answer
<trevor69420> yea i think there's a misunderstanding
<dr_willis> so now you got all the answers you need. :)
<iceroot> great, issue solved :)
<upset> dr_willis: Hopefully. I've learned a lot. Let's see if this works
<dr_willis> ive allready got my android 4 usb made.. booting it.. installing it to sd for my netbook. :P
<pagio> ciao
<trevor69420> he's just trying to format a drive in ubuntu sheesh i'm not sure what android had to do with anthing tho
<pagio> !list
<ubottu> pagio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iceroot> dr_willis: worth having a look without touchscreen on x86?
<upset> trevor69420: You've also missed the point
<dr_willis> iceroot,  it worked ok the 10 min i played with it.
<upset> trevor69420: I wanted to write a live Android usb, and then clean it afterwards.
<sattu94> I just installed Ubuntu on a Lenovo machine, it works pretty kewl.
<upset> trevor69420: It was doing some crazy stuff earlier, so that's why I came here.
<Eidel> i have lost my "xubuntu" option in the login screen, any suggestions to get it back?
<upset> Eidel: Did you uninstall anything lately?
<Eidel> upset: I did uninstall xubuntu-desktop, but installed it again
<upset> Eidel: Why would you do that, silly?
<iceroot> Eidel: output of "dpkg -l xubuntu-desktop"
<dr_willis> Eidel,  you restarted the machine/X server/Login manager since then?
<Eidel> Eidel: cause i wanted to use lubuntu, then i realized that it was not for me...
<Eidel> iceroot: will try that!
<Eidel> dr_willis: Yep, several times
<dr_willis> somttimes the login screen doex not see the new sessions untill it gets restarted
<minixvbox> Eidel: you didn't have to uninstall xubuntu to use/install/try lubuntu
<upset> Brb, trying Android
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is handy. :)
<upset> I'm switching to Pantheon when it comes out in about April
<upset> Vala programs are so sexy
<dr_willis> No idea what Pantheon even is....
<upset> Elementary's desktop environment
<dr_willis> the 'for ever in beta desktop' :)
<upset> It's gonna be so pretty and minimal
<dr3mro> upset .. indeed
<dr_willis> pretty minimal... :P
<upset> No way, have you seen audience?
<upset> minimalISTIC
<upset> As in just what I need
<dr_willis> jwm and a xtermial = mimimal :)
<upset> Oh pshaw. Go back thirty years, grampa
<dr_willis> Been there did that..
<upset> This here's the modern era
 * dr_willis dusts off his Vic-20
<oCean> let's move back on topic please
<dr3mro> dr_willis, pantheon by far better than both unity and gnome shell but with less user base the only draw back is it tires to copy mac os x
<dr_willis> and here the mondern era is going back to minimal. :)
<upset> dr3mro: Dude, pantheon doesn't really exist yet. It's in a crazy unstable developer phase
<minixvbox> lets stick to support shall we?
<dr3mro> upset, yes .. i only saw a screen cast on youtube :)
<Seryth> Anyone here use rxvt? I've setup a .Xresources but I'm still seeing the default rxvt when I run it....
<trevor69420> i love ubuntu... but i really wish it were compatible with the internet
<upset> Feh, so strict
<oCean> dr3mro, upset: feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> ServerSage,  i think theres some command to read the resource file. been ages ago since i last had to do that.  (im a 30+ grampa)
<Seryth> trevor69420: O.o What do you mean compatible with the net
<trevor69420> seryth my isp told me i cant use ubuntu cuz it's not compatible with the internet
<trevor69420> lol
<trevor69420> seryth i was only kidding, but thats what my ISP just told me
<Seryth> trevor69420: lmfao wtf they talking about XD
<Seryth> Oh I see
<bazhang> trevor69420, lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seryth> Hahah
<trevor69420> exactly
<Seryth> Sorry bazhang
<dr_willis> bbl
<Raymond__> lol
<trevor69420> i would have had they not banned me for no reason on that channel
<trevor69420> it seems i'm not banned now but I was
<bazhang> trevor69420, stay on topic here nonetheless
<arcnewuss> I cant turn on the wireless in 11.10 32b
<minixvbox> arcnewuss: yes you can, we believe in you :)
<trevor69420> you only need to think happy thoughts
<minixvbox> arcnewuss: is it turned off by a hardware switch?
<oCean> trevor69420: enough with the offtopic
<upset> Close but no cigar.
<trevor69420> OMG WTF... minixvbox can say yes you can we believe in you but god forbid i same something refering to the EXACT same issue
<oCean> trevor69420: control your language here, please
<Oer> arcnewuss, did it work previously in 11.04?
<ikonia> trevor69420: getting tired of your language
<upset> It did some stuff, and then cycled around the Android logo without accessing data
<upset> trevor69420: Woah, what is going on?
<trevor69420> what did I say? i didnt swear
<bazhang> trevor69420, lets move on
<minixvbox> !wtf | trevor69420
<ubottu> trevor69420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pangolin> !guidelines | trevor69420 Please read them
<ubottu> trevor69420 Please read them: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<upset> trevor69420: What the ..... probably caught them
<upset> Seriously guys, my android got stuck. Is there anything I can do?
<minixvbox> upset: not really ubuntu related
<upset> Any reason it failed?
<upset> minixvbox: Yes, it is. I want to know if I incorrectly wrote the live Android usb in ubuntu
<ikonia> upset: there is an #android channel, try that
<Oer> upset, there is a howto to install android with fake-memorycard plugin, but android-issues is not really ontopic here.
<ikonia> upset: they maybe better equipped to help you progress it, and know the gotcha's with running in a VM
<ezio> why don't i have a sepearte speaker and headphone audio control?
<upset> ikonia: This was considered on-topic five minutes ago, and this morning.
<upset> Is dr_willis or iceroot still here?
<ikonia> upset: I'm not saying it's not, I'm saying the #android channel may be better placed as they will know the OS better plus I'm sure a lot of them will be running it in a VM so know the tricks/pitfalls etc
<upset> ikonia: I suppose.
<Musigreg> Hello everyone
<ikonia> upset: however if the guest OS isn't running correctly, it's probably not a virtual machine issue, rather than how the OS works in that VM, so debugging the OS maybe the first steps forward
<ezio> why don't i have a sepearte speaker and headphone audio control?
<ezio> separate
<upset> ikonia: I'm not using it in a VM
<ikonia> upset: I thought you said you where running it in virtual box ?
<upset> ikonia: Never
<ikonia> upset: where are you running it then ?
<upset> ikonia: I'm trying to boot it from a usb
<Musigreg> I need someone to help configure a nfs share, cause the one i set seems to be working, but when I browse into it via nautilus, or trying to open mkv files, everything goes dark, and i can't seem to get anything properly working
<ikonia> upset: then it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> upset: #android is the best place fo rit
<upset> ikonia: Yes, it does.
<ikonia> upset: sorry, I thought you where running it in a vm
<upset> ikonia: I've been working on it with people in this channel all day
<ikonia> upset: no it's not, as how your machine boots a USB isn't an ubuntu issue, ubuntu isn't even loaded at this time
<ikonia> upset: ok - you've been working with people in this channel who should have directed you to #android
<minixvbox> upset: beyond using ubuntu to copy it to usb it has nothing else to do with ubuntu
<upset> ikonia: How I write it in ubuntu is important
<Oer> upset, do not mistaken the help to put an iso on an usb-stick and support howto-boot-android
<ikonia> upset: it doesn't matter if it's important or not, you've not booted ubuntu, so the issue is with the OS on the stick, #android will help you
<upset> minixvbox, dude, if it's not working it's probably because I did something wrong while I was in ubuntu. Therefore I require ubuntu-specific information
<ikonia> upset: the guys in #android will be well equipped to work it through with you
<ikonia> upset: ok - what ubuntu specific information do you need ?
<upset> ikonia: At this point, maybe
<upset> ikonia: But it's not off-topic
<ikonia> upset: if you let us know what ubuntu info you need instead of "my android won't boot" I'll help
<upset> ikonia: It most certainly has to do with something I'm doing incorrectly from ubuntu
<ikonia> upset: android = offtopic, ubuntu = on topic, ask for ubuntu info, and you'll help
<ikonia> upset: what do you think you've done wrong in ubuntu (as part of the process)
<ikonia> upset: as in where in the process do you think there is a problem ?
<upset> ikonia: I was hoping to speak with the guys I was talking to a few minutes ago. I'm out of time, and I have to go
<pimperle> is there a tool / collection of scripts, that i can use to manage ssl certificates? I'd like to operate a small CA for development purposes on my own box. The script would have to create the CA, optionally install the root cert into the systems database and then provide some userfriendly interface to issue and revoke certificates.
<ikonia> upset: well, if you ask I'm happy to help you work it through
<pimperle> however, i could not google something like this
<Musigreg> I need someone to help configure a nfs share, cause the one i set seems to be working, but when I browse into it via nautilus, or trying to open mkv files, everything goes dark...
<Musigreg> please ?
<upset> ikonia: Thanks, but I have to go to my fieldwork
<upset> ikonia: Goodbye
<erujolc> installed ubuntu 12.04 beta 1, did apt-get update and upgrade etc.. reboot several times, but cant seem to activate amd drivers, system tells me it using VESA:RV635 atm..
<president> http://gizmodo.com/5891625/lulzsec-traitor-sabu-was-also-a-loud-horrible-neighbor
<zykotick9> erujolc: reask in #ubuntu+1
<auronandace> erujolc: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until released
<Myrtti> president: how is that related to Ubuntu support?
<donsd> Software Center says Nautilus is installed. How to I make it a clickable icon?
<Guest36618> ку ку=)
<auronandace> !ru | Guest36618
<ubottu> Guest36618: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest36618> спасибо!=*
<helo1> Hello, can someone shed some light on NTFS compatibility in Ubuntu? I was reading this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075774&page=3) and it makes it sound like a pretty bad idea but I really need a way for my Windows and Ubuntu to share the home directory (since that will allow the Music/Pictures/etc folder to be the same physical folder for both OS's and so forth).
<auronandace> helo1: why not use a storage partition that both can mount
<helo1> That is what I intend to to
<helo1> 3 partitions, NTFS windows XP, EXT4 Ubuntu, NTFS file store for both
<auronandace> helo1: yup, thats how i do it
<helo1> But a lot of people posted in that thread that NTFS is not stable on Linux (even though that has not been my experience so far)
<auronandace> helo1: i've used it for years, no issues
<Pici> helo1: You just can't install your root partition on an ntfs volume.
<helo1> Pici: Oh I see
<helo1> Thanks guys, I'll stick with that then
<Pici> helo1: ntfs read and write support for other things has been stable for a few years.
<auronandace> helo1: i'm saying a seperate storage partition, never a ntfs /home partition
<albech> hi guys.. I have spun up a 10.04 server and wish to add a gnome (bare bone) gui to the server.. i have read that: 'sudo aptitude install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop' will install gnome..
<Pici> albech: Thats correct.
<albech> after running that command i wish gnome to load at boot.. how do I do that?
<zykotick9> albech: i'd suggest gnome-desktop-environment if you want less bloat then ubuntu-desktop
<helo1> auronandace: I was hoping to mount /home to a folder on the NTFS partition so things like My Documents in windows linked to the same physical storage. Can I do that?
<smplman> albech: correct, not server kernels are not built for gui's
<auronandace> helo1: /home in ntfs is never a good idea and definately not supported
<ssta> helo1: it'xs technically possible, but a VERY bad idea
<auronandace> helo1: just use a seperate storage partition and mount it on boot
<Pici> albech: That should have installed gdm.  Does /etc/init.d/gdm start  do anything?
<auronandace> helo1: learn to put what you need there
<albech> so should i be using  gnome-desktop-environment instead of ubuntu-desktop ?
<helo1> I see... That's what I have been doing, but it makes a mess over time with my docs in windows and a separate documents folder in ubuntu
<ssta> albech: whichever you prefer
<helo1> Is there any way supported for the two to point to the same location for "my documents" like storage
<ssta> helo1: ubuntu1
<auronandace> helo1: so you haven't learned to put what you need in your storage partition
<ssta> helo1: free cloud based storage, works from any machine, any OS
<auronandace> helo1: just a matter of developing that habbit
<helo1> Gotchya. Unfortunate. Are there any other file systems I could use for my /home that Windows could also understand without corrupting?
<DeltaWhy> is it possible to use the kernel from 12.04 beta with 11.10?
<auronandace> helo1: no
<auronandace> DeltaWhy: no, not supported
<DeltaWhy> I want to try out the rc6 features
<sipior> DeltaWhy: you can always build your own.
<DeltaWhy> any chance it will be backported once 12.04 is released?
<helo1> Thanks
<auronandace> helo1: windows does fat and ntfs, neither of which are suitable for /home directories due to file permissions
<DeltaWhy> sipior: can I use the vanilla source or are there patches that haven't been integrated yet?
<sipior> DeltaWhy: i'm sure ubuntu has many patches against the vanilla source. have a look around.
<subhojit777> is there any light weight php ide for ubuntu 11.04?
<subhojit777> i use eclipse pdt but it consumes a lot of memory
<sipior> DeltaWhy: you could just pull the source out of the beta kernel package.
<DeltaWhy> I guess that answers my question. thanks!
<smplman> subhojit777: vi, nano, textedit
<Soothsayer> if I get a "Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_17.0.963.66-r124982_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.236.97 80]
<Soothsayer> "
<DeltaWhy> oh yeah good point
<Soothsayer> what am I supposed to do ?
<Soothsayer> this is happening in the Update Manager.
<subhojit777> the one which has autofill option
<subhojit777> and it has plugins option
<smplman> subhojit777: oh and emacs ofcourse
<Ferrisnaut> hello. i am looking for an ubuntu package to assist me in extracting office and windows keys from a dying hard drive. are any of you aware of one?
<helo1> The way I have it set up now, I have only 2 partitions, EXT4 Ubuntu, and NTFS WinXP. I put symlinks in each folder of my /home/user/*** directory pointing to their windows counterpart. I am effectively saving everything in the NTFS partition but I have to follow the link every time to get to it rather than both locations being one. Can you explain in a little more detail why permissions matter at this level?
<recon_lap> Ferrisnaut: how do you mean 'dying' ?
<MonkeyDust> Ferrisnaut  better ask in ##windows (that's double #)
<Ferrisnaut> monkeydust: it is slowly losing its ability to be a hard drive
<Raymond__> peace
<Ferrisnaut> monkeydust: this isn't relevant to windows anymore. i am using an ubuntu livedisc.
<Ferrisnaut> :\
<minixvbox> Ferrisnaut: perhaps you should have kept the keys safe somewhere?
<albech> Pici: yes /etc/init.d/gdm is there, but i cannot start it: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<albech> utility, e.g. service gdm start
<albech> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<albech> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start gdm
<albech> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.12" (uid=1000 pid=919 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<FloodBot1> albech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> Ferrisnaut: might be useful? http://www.howtogeek.com/64600/how-to-recover-windows-and-software-keys-from-a-broken-computer/
<albech> sorry for spamming..
<medie> Hello
<medie> WHat is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/874949/
<bazhang> !here | medie
<ubottu> medie: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> medie  what are you trying to do? in human language
<medie> Install a driver for my GPU that doesn't tear or lag.
<bazhang> medie, from where
<bazhang> medie, and what gpu
<medie> The driver installation tool
<recon_lap> albech: -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ you can paste lots of things here and copy the link for other people
<medie> bazhang: A4 3400
<bazhang> medie, yes, from where
<Ferrisnaut> i will read the article, thank you sipior. I attempted to use this utility yesterday, but wine didnt like it.
<medie> I don' understand the question, from ubuntus repos, the internet or wherever it is set to download them from?
<bazhang> medie, correct
<medie> I don't really know where that tool tries to download its drivers, it didn't tell...
<albech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874954/
<MonkeyDust> medie  did you try to install using apt-get or the software center, or from a website?
<sipior> Ferrisnaut: there is of course a small bootstrapping problem here (need windows to get windows), but if you have another key about, or can temporarily "borrow" one, consider running windows from a VM under linux.
<smplman> MonkeyDust: he prpbably used the driver tool
<MonkeyDust> ok
<medie> MonkeyDust: From the control panel -> then driver tool
<zykotick9> albech: try "sudo service gdm start"
<bazhang> medie, you're trying to install gpu drivers within vmware?
<mintman> celthunder: u around
<medie> bazhang: No, Ubuntu is the host os
<smplman> medie: ati of nvidia?
<smplman> or*
<donsd> I think my desktop is unity. How do I tell for sure?
<medie> smplman: ati
<mintman> anyone running xnomad
<smplman> medie: i know i have used the nvidia driver from their site instead of the ubuntu ones with good luck, not sure if ati has the same reasources
<zykotick9> smplman: that's a bad suggestion
<medie> So what should I do? Never watch movies?
<smplman> zykotick9: still a suggestion though
<zykotick9> !wfm > smplman
<ubottu> smplman, please see my private message
<medie> How can I check for sure what gpu I have?
<gameid> Every half hour (approx. :29 and :59) my external monitor display is fucked up. only happens with Unity, not gnome. dont see anything related in cron. known issue?
<smplman> medie: lspci
<bazhang> gameid, no cursing here
<medie> smplman: No gpu there, only a sata and usb kontroller
<gameid> apologies. hard to explain. flickering, some of the other display placed on top in middle.
<medie> smplman: and sound and network
<bazhang> gameid, and with unity-2d as well?
<binger> celthunder - you around?  Am back to trying to fix my ubuntu install.
<gameid> not sure if i tried that
<Ferrisnaut>  will mono runtime run windows executables?
<smplman> medie: check here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-display-video-card-type-make/
<Ferrisnaut> Is this some sort of wine alternative?
<MonkeyDust> Ferrisnaut  mono is more a .NET alternative
<Ferrisnaut> strange. Would it run .exes? perhaps it is written in .net
<Ferrisnaut> no harm in trying, i suppose
<gameid> anybody heard of display issues like that? doesnt seem to be much on forums etc.
<smplman> Ferrisnaut: it could work but you would have to rewrite it using the mono libraries
<medie> AMD Radeon HD 6410D <- how can I get drivers for that?
<Ferrisnaut> thank you for your assistance, smplman.
<smplman> medie: check the ubuntu packages for ati, if no luck there go check the ati site
<smplman> Ferrisnaut: np
<mintman> hello
<binger> here's the story http://paste.ubuntu.com/874983/  celthunder has been trying to help over the last couple of days.
<binger> latest error is ubi -partman failed with exit code 141 when I try to reinstall 11.1 over existing install.
<mintman> anyone use xmonad?
<smplman> binger: boot a live cd, run fsck on your drive
<recon_lap> binger: did you look at the drive to see why it failed?
<zykotick9> mintman: i bet the people in #xmonad do
<MonkeyDust> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2build1 (oneiric), package size 557 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<MonkeyDust> ok
<mintman> zykotick9: already ther thanks
<medie> Unable to resolve  debhelper  dh-modaliases execstack.  Please manually install and try again.
<medie> What to do?
<smplman> medie: what command did you run? that error is not very helpful by itself.
<mintman> medie: did u compile package or apt-get or synaptic?
<binger> anyone ever see an error like ubi -partman failed while trying to reinstall ubuntu?
<nyrpnz> Hello, is there any way to make the master mono volume match the master volume?
<nyrpnz> they seem to be operating independently
<ironhalik> Hello - anyone using miniPCIe based GPS module on ubuntu?
<recon_lap> binger: have you booted from a live cd and run fsck on your drive?
<benbloom_> is there a software based reason my ps/2 mouse would stop working? how can i troubleshoot it?
<forHonor> Hi, I'm trying to add the java plugin for my browser in Ubuntu, but am having difficulty finding the right package I need to install in from the repository. Can anyone help?
<binger> anyone here that can please help with http://paste.ubuntu.com/874983/?
<recon_lap> benbloom_: plug the mouse into a different computer to see if it's working
<benbloom_> tried that recon_lap
<zykotick9> forHonor: install icedtea6-plugin if you are using openjava
<mintman> forHonor: apt search firefox
<dr_willis> benbloom_,  it worked then stopped as you were using it? or how exactly?
<bazhang> mintman, apt-cache search you mean
<forHonor> zykotick9: should the java plugin work after installing icedtea6?
<benbloom_> It had been working. then it stopped. i didn't change any configuration (that i know of)
<zykotick9> forHonor: after you restart all open browser windows - yes
<benbloom_> there were some software updates pushed from canonical
<Ferrisnaut>  sipior, wine is producing an 'error 1314 privilege not held' on attempt to scan my registry D:
<forHonor> cool thanks
<bellman> how do u cron tab some thing that helps 2 free disc space
<Ferrisnaut> i will attempt storing the registry on ram
<skulltip> what is ubuntu orchestra server
<skulltip> and do i want to enlist?
<satyanash> Hi, I am running two separate X screens, is there any way to shift focus to the other screen using only the keyboard ? Without having to reach for my mouse and move it all the way to the other screen?
<dr_willis> satyanash,  you mouse over to the right and can move windows to the right hand monitor via the mouse?
<Ferrisnaut> it produces the same error
<satyanash> dr_willis, I can move windows and all. I just want to switch focus between screens using the keyboard.
<zykotick9> satyanash: if you can drag windows  from one to the other - that isn't separate X screens
<dr_willis> satyanash,  you are not using 'two seperate X screens' :) you are using a single WIDE X display basically.
<dr_willis> satyanash,  drag an app over to the 2nd monitor. alt-tab to select it.. perhaps.
<satyanash> Oh, wait I AM using separate X screens, I cannot drag windows from one screen to the other.
<dr_willis> satyanash,  but you can mouse over to the 2nd one?
<dr_willis> I never use seperate X sessions/screens. :) never seen a need to use them
<Ferrisnaut> I may have to run wine with admin privileges
<satyanash> Mouse over, yes. moving windows between screens, no
<dr_willis> satyanash,  whats your video card?
<satyanash> my Xorg.conf was written for me by the Nvidia-settings tool. I have a 9400GT Nvidia Card.
<satyanash> one DVI and one DSUB.
<dr_willis> satyanash,  use the nvidia tool and dont use seperate X sessions/screens - just use twinview. then you could alt-tab or other combos to select the apps on the other display
<SinnerNyx> i just did apt-get install bugzilla3. Am I not supposed to set up Apache somewhere? I don't see where bugzill's root directory is supposed to be. Can someone help me with this?
<dr_willis> people rarely use seperate X screens.
<satyanash> dr_willis, yes. But then when i switch workspaces, both screens would use up one huge workspace, right ?
<dr_willis> satyanash,  not sure with unity in 11.xx  - i hear its much improved in 12.xx  but i only have a single monitor right now
<satyanash> dr_willis, I am not using untiy.
<dr_willis> I tend to just drag my video player to the 2nd monitor and play it fullscreened
<benbloom_> dr_willis, It had been working. then it stopped. i didn't change any configuration (that i know of)
<satyanash> dr_willis, I also want to run Xmonad on one monitor and fvwm2 on the other, Hence the separate X screens.
<blup> isn't the mail command supposed to exist in ubuntu 10? ive installed postfix and it still says mail is not installed
<recon_lap> benbloom_: maybe time to upgrade to a usb mouse :)
<satyanash> currently I have Fvwm2 managing both the screens separately.
<dr_willis> satyanash,  eww. :)  its possible alt-ctrl-f6 and f7 and f8 MIGHT focus the other one.. but ive never tried it.
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  you want two window managers simultaneously?
<benbloom_> thing is, I need to use a KVM switch with PS/2 between computers
<benbloom_> dr_willis, thing is, I need to use a KVM switch with PS/2 between computers
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, yes.
<dr_willis> benbloom_,  try the mouse without the kvm. those things are notarious for causing issues...
<zykotick9> benbloom_: have you tried without the kvm switch?
<benbloom_> tried it zykotick9 dr_willis, doesn't work
<dr_willis> KVMs seem to be the only reason PS2 mice and keybords still exist. :)
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  try ctrl-alt F1 and then run a very light window manager
<raj> how can I restart dolphin?
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, ?
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, it'll just complain that gdm is already running.
<benbloom_> i also have a shortage of usb ports dr_willis
<zykotick9> benbloom_: you are aware that PS/2 is not hot pluggable and restart would be required right?  also, NEVER unplug a PS/2 from a running system.  (sorry if that's stuff you already know)
<SinnerNyx> I just installed bugzilla3 from the ubuntu repositories, and I'm not sure how I'm supposed to access it by default
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  idd
<satyanash> I was thinking more like 2 gdms managing two screens
<satyanash> So I could choose sessions.
<benbloom_> hmm, zykotick9 that would be a problem with a KVM wouldn't it?
<satyanash> separately for each monitor.
<zykotick9> benbloom_: no?
<benbloom_> doesn't the KVM effectively unplug the ps/2 while it's running?
<zykotick9> benbloom_: it doesn't physically unplug it - and that's the issue
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  i use two monitors, too, as we speak, but the second monitor is just the stretched out first monitor
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, Yea, I don't want that.
<benbloom_> ah. i didn't know that zykotick9. I'll do some troubleshooting now that i do
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, because, when I press ctrl+alt+Up, both the screens would change to reflect whatever exists in the upper workspace.
<dr_willis> satyanash,  try the alt-ctrl-F# keys.  anything to select the other monitor i imagine would have to function 'below' the window manager level.
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  what i'm saying is: it's just one monitor, behaving like if it were two, but it still is just one
<dr_willis> satyanash,  if you wanted an app to stay on one moniotor. you could just  make it 'sticky'
<satyanash> dr_willis,  Tried, doesnt work.
<ylmfos> hello
<andrey_> hi guys
<zykotick9> dr_willis: fyi that won't work - you could have multiple X sessions, each running the separate X sessions
<dr_willis> or even have a multi-seat setup. :)
<andrey_>  Plz help me ... :) Options in /etc/exports e.g. `... 192.168.1.2/29 (******)` and in `mount -t nfs -o "******" ...` have same meaning? I mean is there some difference if I put parameter e.g. `hard` in /etc/exports or in options of mount command?
<donsd> What desktop am I using? Is there a command line I could type that would tell me?
<dr_willis> donsd,  none that i know of.. what did you select at the login screen?
<MonkeyDust> or Synergy mouse and desktop sharing
<dr_willis> donsd,  try the help/about menu item of  your file manager perhaps.
<dr_willis> Synergy is handy. :)
<Escherial> hey, a few questions...first off, why do open/save dialogs in ubuntu 11.10 unity always open slightly wider than the screen? it's pretty annoying having to resize them every time to get them to fit
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, What I dont want is: Something equal to running two computers on a single computer. controlled by the same mouse and keyboards. But displaying on 2 separate screens.
<Escherial> i'm using dual monitors and my primary is wider than my secondary, so that may be the cause
<zykotick9> andrey_: do you know what your doing with that /29 ?  your exporting to a subnet?  /24 would export to the 192.168.1.0 network.
<donsd> dr_willis, I don't know. New installation and auto login. I think it's Unity, but don't know how to verify.
<nyrpnz> Escherial: that would depend on your monitor size
<satyanash> WANT, s/dont//
<dr_willis> Escherial,  cant say that i have that issue on any of my linux boxs.  for 2 monitor setups i always use nvidia and its twinview feature.
<macmartine> I'm using SFTP via OpenSSH. How do I change the directories that user can access?
<dr_willis> donsd,  look at some unity screen shots.. default for ubuntu 11.10 is unity
<donsd> dr_willis, I don't have a file manager. Nautilus is installed, according to Software Center, but
<satyanash> MonkeyDust, dr_willis, heres something I found, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Switchscreen
<skulltip> how do i sudo to root in cli?
<andrey_> <zykotick9: yeah, I know. This is my small home network, and 255.255.255.248 netmask is in router parameters already :)
<dr_willis> donsd,  nautilus is the default file manager for unity/gnome
<LxKermit> sudo su
<Pici> skulltip: sudo -i   if you need an 'interactive' sudo session.
<zykotick9> andrey_: ok, just checkin'.  Good luck.
<donsd> I don't know how to get to it. It's not on panel at the left.
<dr_willis> dont use 'sudo su' :)
<LxKermit> hehehe
<donsd> I probably removed it from panel, because I was running emelfm2, then uninstalled it.
<andrey_> zykotick9: Thanks! ^^ But what about my Q? "is there some difference if I put parameter e.g. `hard` in /etc/exports or in options of mount command?"
<Escherial> dr_willis: i'm pretty sure i'm using an intel HD mobile graphics chipset, if that helps; i haven't installed any special drivers afaik
<zykotick9> andrey_: sorry i'm not sure
<andrey_> zykotick9: me too..
<dr_willis> donsd,  the top panel home icon laucnhes nautilus. unless you removed it.
<zykotick9> andrey_: exports will determine what is possible from remote mount command
<Escherial> does unity track which screen an application was last opened on? it's kind of frustrating having to move my windows around whenever i start an app
<ironhalik> anyone tried using novatel gps on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Escherial,  with twinview and a wide desktop setup. it does here...
<Escherial> dr_willis: twinview's unfortunately not an option for me, since i'm not using an nvidia card :|
<Escherial> i'm surprised that this'd have anything to do with using software specific to your graphics card, in any case
<dr_willis> Escherial,  dont recall if it did it or not on my intel netbooks.
<Escherial> maybe it's time to stop using unity
<MonkeyDust> Escherial  i don't use Unity, either, no shame in that (i hope) ;)
<dr_willis> what if you dont have the 2nd moniotr plugged in. :)  where ya want it to go then?
<skulltip> answer is - i have to set up root password first
<donsd> dr_willis, screenshots, good idea. Thank you.
<Escherial> dr_willis: i'd prefer an application to open on whichever monitor i have left in that case
<andrey_> zykotick9: ok, I'll try to put same opts in file and in command for two mounts. As for me, there is no difference. So I checking right now )
<Escherial> it just seems strange to me that every time i boot ubuntu and launch firefox, it opens on the wrong side and i have to drag it over to the right...then i open eclipse and it opens on the *other* monitor, causing me to have to drag it to the left
<dr_willis> twinview basically gives extra 'hints' to the window manager about how windows should be placed/resized and so forth.
<raj> how do I enable ubuntu's testing repo's so I can get the latest dolphin?
<Escherial> dialogs for an application that are open on screen A oddly open on screen B
<donsd> dr_willis, do you mean Dash Home? When I click that, I get icons.
<dr_willis> eclipse is a java app isent it? Ive seen java apps do weird stuff
<Escherial> dr_willis: is it possible to use twinview with an intel graphics card? i assume not, but that would be nice
<satyanash> How is Twinview different from Xinerama >
<dr_willis> like ignore window manager window placement hints.
<Escherial> dr_willis: every app opens its dialogs on the wrong monitor and i have no idea why
<dr_willis> satyanash,  twinview is xinerama+extras
<satyanash> eh.
<dr_willis> Escherial,  cgheck the monitors/displays tool and see what one is set as your 'primary' monitor
<satyanash> Interesting,
<Escherial> actually, that's not true...most of the time the dialogs appear on the correct screen
<satyanash> What would those extras be ?
<dr_willis> satyanash,  extra window manager hints about how the placements and stuff should be done.
<dr_willis> ie: if you fullscreen the window.. dont streatch across both monitors. :)  and other things
<donsd> dr_willis, if I type nautilus in search, I get two icons.... Ah, there it is.
<Escherial> i have the displays tool open, but there doesn't seem to be a setting for primary or secondary; my laptop's monitor (my intended primary) is colored in pink, if that helps
<MonkeyDust> satyanash  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=387&num=1
<satyanash> So, I guess Xinerama just inflates the workspace. While Twinview does it intelligently ?
<andrey_> zykotick9: Hmmm I was wrong. Option `hard` seems have to be only in `mount -o` place, not in /etc/exports... Because output of exportfs is something like "unknown keyword "hard""
<dr_willis> satyanash,  basicvally. AMD/ATI has a similer thing i recall.
<Escherial> it also has the menu up top on it, so i assume it's the primary
<timmy> what is the best file system type for storing an archive of movies on an external hdd and why?
<donsd> dr_willis, thanks.  This is the reason I wanted to know what desktop I was running.
<satyanash> so Twinview is Nvidia only ?
<donsd> dr_willis, to find Nautilus.  You were great help.
<dr_willis> Escherial,  unity has some goofy things about it when using two monitors.. 12.x has improved that i hear
<recon_lap> timmy: usb3 :)
<zykotick9> andrey_: ya, i have no idea what "hard" option even is.  Sorry if I misled you.
<Escherial> dr_willis: thank goodness :) i guess i'll stop complaining and wait for 12.x
<dr_willis> donsd,  by default its the top house icon  on your panel.
<medie> How can I make dpkg -i force a fix of all dependencies?
<Escherial> since i don't think i'll be able to sort this out without patching the software myself :\
<andrey_> zykotick9 It's ok, dont worry )
<dr_willis> Escherial,   or go test it in 12.x and file bugs :)
<timmy> recon_lap, thank u, how old are u?
<Escherial> dr_willis: ah, or that, heh :3
<Escherial> well, thanks for hearing me out, anyway
<dr_willis> I dont have 2 monitor setup to test the features
<hendrick> bonjour a tous !!...
<AlexWaters> i am looking to setup a fresh linode box, and need to grant root access to one user... is there a way I can save all of their input in a log?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hendrick> quelqun parle francais ici..??
<zykotick9> !fr | hendrick
<ubottu> hendrick: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SixtyFold> anyone else have the program universal USB install that is linked to from UBUNTU as a trojan horse?
<recon_lap>  timmy: old enough , just making a joke
<dr_willis> SixtyFold,  huh? clarify what you mean.
<SixtyFold> avg is now telling me it contains a trojan horse after ive used it to make bootable usbs for lubuntu and even win7
<timmy> recon_lap, ahah, kuz im not here to listen to a jok
<SixtyFold> the executable for the program
<dr_willis> SixtyFold,  could be a false positive.
<SixtyFold> could be
<helo__> hello, I am trying to modify my partitions and can't figure out how to move my linux partition. Current layout is 205GiB unallocated, then a 25 GiB extended partition with the EXT and swap in it. How can I move the OS to the beginning of the drive? (remnant of when Windows was at the beginning)
<medie> helo__: why does it matter where it is?
<dr_willis> Hmm. not sure you can move stuff out of an extended partition. I always use primaries. so i dont recall ever trying.
<SixtyFold> but really i am curious if anyone else has had this show up and if so with what AV program
<medie> Also how do I remove fgxrl and all of it? apt-get remove *fgxrl*?
<zykotick9> helo__: you may have an issue moving anything is swap is active
<Marchitos> i am going to installa 11.10 on an i5 laptop, is the ASPM patch already included in the official repo?
<Oer> SixtyFold, avg is telling you the bootrecord of the usb is about to be changed, known issue
<SixtyFold> i have no usb in my computer or the program running
<SixtyFold> this is just a daily scan
<SixtyFold> are you saying it scans the code of the exe and finds that the program will change the boot record?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> What is the best way to flush out DNS cache in ubuntu?
<Guest71750> medie: yes, you can also remove its config using apt-get remove --purge fgxrl
<Oer> SixtyFold, yes. that could trigger the scan, so it is false positive.
<medie> Guest71750: can I have stars after purge and is it a good idea?
<SixtyFold> oer: weird, i dont understand why it takes days of the program being on my system for avg to find it
<helo__> medie: The beginning of a HDD is faster due to the rotation and physics of a cylindrical disc
<helo__> zykotick9: I booted to a live ubuntu USB and am running gparted, nothing is mounted on the disk
<SixtyFold> oh well, i dont need that program for a grip again anyways, just curious, thanks for the insite Oer, i didnt think about that
<medie> helo__: In theory: yes, noticable in daily use: no. But if you have to move it, use a gparted livecd
<zykotick9> helo__: try "free" in a terminal - does it show swap?
<Oer> SixtyFold, it should immediatly, makes me wonder about AVG... no need for a antivirus in Ubuntu, that makes me really relaxed. * for 3 years now
<helo__> zykotick9: it does
<zykotick9> helo__: that's automatic.  "sudo swapoff -a" might work
<SixtyFold> Oer: yah, i still use clamsav and bleachbit in my lubuntu install anyways though
<MonkeyDust> Marchitos  here's the latest relevant news http://askubuntu.com/questions/78991/kernel-patch-that-solves-battery-issues-when-for-ubuntu
<helo__> zykotick9: that seems to have worked :D
<medie> Is 8GB ram enough for ubuntu or should I get more?
<SixtyFold> yes MediaDoneRight
<SixtyFold> err
<Marchitos> this http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/02/08/rilasciato-il-kernel-linux-3-2-5-risolti-i-problemi-di-risparmio-energetico-installiamolo-su-ubuntu/ ?
<SixtyFold> medie yes
<dr3mro> medie, 8G more than enough
<Oer> medie it could be enough, 1 Gb minimum
<SixtyFold> medie: it really depends on what youre going to do, but to just run ubuntu with gnome3 as a personaly computer, youre golden
<dr_willis> Moar Is always Betters! :)
<WouterDS> Thank God Ubuntu has an IRC channel!
<MonkeyDust> messiah! messiah!
<WouterDS> Anyone with good knowledge of iptables that is willing to help me?
<Mech0z> Is there a way to get ubuntu to tell me why it did not want to boot? (I rebooted after 15min and then started it through recovery mode)
<Mech0z> it just hang at bootscreen
<dr_willis> Mech0z, at the ... animation?  you mean
<dr3mro> dr_willis, zram_swap :)
<Mech0z> dr_willis the purple boot screen
<zykotick9> Mech0z: have you tried nomodeset?
<Mech0z> zykotick9 what?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Mech0z
<ubottu> Mech0z: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr3mro> zram_swap makes 1 GB of ram compete with 2 GB of ram
<dr_willis> Mech0z,  theres the 'nofb nosplash noquiet nomodeset' optiuons that can disapble that splash and other things to give you text messages on boot
<drklunk> hello
<WouterDS> No one who can help me :(
<WouterDS> ?
<WouterDS> !rape all
<Rape-Bot> all escaped and appears to be offline so you couldn't rape him/her.. More luck next time!
<Escherial> ok, for some reason nautilus likes to freeze up when dealing with a broken connection to a remote sftp share
<ssta> WouterDS: ask a question, maybe someone can
<dr3mro> WouterDS, ?
<medie> How do I remove the fgxlr driver and all its components?
<dr_willis> WouterDS,  ask a more specific question perhaps
<WouterDS> Anyone with good knowledge of iptables that is willing to help me?
<WouterDS> Oh
<ssta> WouterDS: that's not a question...that's asking whether you can ask. Just ask
<theTroy> Hi, I am trying to make a RAM disk with tmpfs, and it seems to work ok, but whenever I try to copy a large amount of small fiels to it, it says it is out of space, while properties show that it still has 56 MB of space left
<WouterDS> Euhm, I've created a topic 2 days ago
<WouterDS> but no one has replied yet
<Escherial> is there an alternate way to connect to an sftp server so i can edit some text files in kate?
<WouterDS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937313
<Escherial> also, "Rape-Bot"? that seems in awfully poor taste :|
<dr_willis> Escherial,  sshfs is very handy
<zykotick9> theTroy: check "df -i" output
<spaceneedle> Why am I unable to update  the transmission bittorrent  blocklist?  It says it has zero rules.
<dr_willis> spaceneedle,  you downloaded a blocklist from somewhere? or gave it a url to a list?
<theTroy> zykotick9: it shows those 54 MB free
<medie> Ubuntu stopped using synaptic?
<theTroy> but copying with nautilus causes the error
<Myrtti> WouterDS: take that bot elsewhere
<SixtyFold> Oer: oh btw, avg did an update today, so maybe in that update it had something referencing to that as a false positive, idk, i wonder about all AV programs sometimes, haha
<zykotick9> theTroy: "df -i" doesn't show MB - welcome to /ignore
<spaceneedle> where do I get a blocklist?
<tbocs> /etc/modprobe.d
<theTroy> zykotick9: ... I implied that the % of space remaining was the 54MB
<tbocs> spaceneedle, /etc/modprobe.d
<dr_willis> spaceneedle,  theres sites with them. the transmission forums/faq i think mention some.
<dr_willis> tbocs,  not blacklist. :) a torret block list.
<tbocs> -_-||| sorry
<Oer> SixtyFold, likely after update, it starts a new scan...
<one> hola soy novato
<dr_willis> spaceneedle,  even blocklists are not that safe.  best to use some vpn/proxy anonymizeing service if you are worried about things
<SixtyFold> Oer: well, it was in the middle of its daily scan and i stopped it b/c i noticed it had a new update, then i restarted it, so the new update im sure has to do with it, because ive had that exe on my puter for like 8 days and its never found it until now
<medie> What is the command to sort out shit apt has made?
<dr_willis> medie,  clarify what you mean.
<arcnewuss> my wireless is not working in 11.10 with artheros but the mac shows in ifconfig?
<medie> It has three malconfigured packages, I want it to fix the dependencies and make the packages work
<medie> dr_willis:
<pangolin> medie: please mind the language
<WouterDS> Any iptables expert?
<medie> Malconfigured?
<dr_willis> misconfigured? :)
<satyanash> How can I launch Libreoffice spreadsheet or word processor directly from command line ?
<dr_willis> WouterDS,  ask your actual question about iptables.. dont ask if people use it, know it. or love it...
<medie> dr_willis: it is like -i or force or something, it makes apt sort everything out
<WouterDS> I can't paste the whole topic here right?
<Mech0z> dr_willis GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" did not help, it keeps being at the purple screen
<dr_willis> satyanash,  its like librewrite librecalc or somthing.. like that
<WouterDS> My question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937313
<SixtyFold> satyanash, know the name and type it
<SixtyFold> yah
<dr_willis> Mech0z,  you did rerun update-grub after altering the grub configs?
<Mech0z> yes
<dr_willis> Mech0z,  i think i suggested to  try 'noquiet nosplash nofb'
<Mech0z> dr_willis will try that
<satyanash> dr_willis, librewrite, librecalc don't work ?
<dr_willis> nosplash = kills the amimations
<ssta> satyanash: localc, lowrite, lobase, etc
<dr_willis> satyanash,  no idea. I dont use  the offica apps
<dr_willis> used to be oowrite and oocalc
<medie> Like, is my apt dead forever? I need synaptic to sort this out but can't install packages because apt is whining about removing packages it is installing
<oCean> WouterDS: there are #netfilter and #openvpn channels on this network as well.
<satyanash> ssta: aah.. that works. Thank you.
<arcnewuss> ifconfig wlan0 up seems to bring my card up but i cant see any network
<dr_willis> lo = libre office, vs oo = openoffice :) i guess.
<arcnewuss> i use wicd
<SixtyFold> medie: do you have the GUI package installer running?
<ssta> the manpage still has ooFOO.  Documentation as always lags behind reality :)
<ssta> medie: pastebin the output from apt...maybe someone will be able to help if you give more detail rather than "it's broken"
<alfredo> hi
<generalsnus> Ubuntu 11.10 : Is there a way to make OnBoard(onscreen keyb), automaticly popup when tapping a textfield? (Touchscreen)
<Somethingbetter> Hello, I purchased a HP computer today, and promptly installed Ubuntu on it. However, WiFi is not working on it at all. I think it is because the keyboard WiFi button is also the F12 button, confusing the system. Help would be appreciated!
<medie> Malconfigured? Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack 3 Retail (x86) Original
<medie>  wintoflash_070026.zip
<tumppu> fn+f12
<medie> Why would dpkg -i try to install windows xp sp3?
<Somethingbetter> I tried that tumppu
<Pici> medie: That question doesn't make any sense.
<medie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/875079/
<medie> Is that the correct driver?
<Mech0z> dr_willis no dice
<Mech0z> still just purple screen
<Pici> medie: That looks okay to me.
<medie> Pici: will it lag and tear?
<Pici> medie: accelerated graphics shouldn't.
<medie> Is vlc and youtube accelerated graphics?
<Buduk> i am lookin for ltsp on the alternative disc for 10.04 but cannot see the option to install it, i am running in vmware might that be why?
<Lukas1321> No audio in Skype on Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64
<mneptok> medie: make sure your YT prefs are set to prefer HTML5
<medie> mneptok: Will that make my grahpic driver work?
<mneptok> medie: overhead is far lower than Flash
<medie> But I will reboot now, I hope my wonderfull ati card will work
<Escherial> why is it that if the connection breaks to a mounted sftp server, nautilus makes no effort to restore the connection?
<medie> mneptok: but I have a 2.7ghz dual core!
<Mech0z> isnt there a file printet when a boot fails?
<Mech0z> a log of sorts
<Escherial> same with sshing -- terminal just freezes up if the connection broke, which is pretty annoying when you're using a laptop that you suspend frequently
<medie> I'll reboot know, continue thinking of my problem
<Lukas1321> No audio in Skype on Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64
<mneptok> medie: i could write a shell script that would tax that 100%. overhead is overhead. reduce where you can, and rely on as little proprietary stuff as possible.
<mneptok> gah
<arcnewuss> i dont know how to view the wifi essid
<theadmin> arcnewuss: iwlist wlan0 scan | less
<Lukas1321> No audio in Skype on Ubuntu 11.10
<generalsnus> Ubuntu 11.10 : Is there a way to make OnBoard(onscreen keyb), automaticly popup when tapping a textfield? (Touchscreen)
<arcnewuss> theadmin, "wlan0 No scan results"
<theadmin> arcnewuss: Likely a) your wireless device is not working (no proper drivers/broken hardware), b) no wireless networks in range
<qw-Russian> hello
<qw-Russian> help me please
<medie> Hello
<medie> How can I know if it is tearing?
<arcnewuss> theadmin, I will try to look at a) thank you
<medie> doh
<medie> It is still tearing
<qw-Russian> i would like rename for my nick name in the system example:  now i have qw@user-laptop  features  qw@ubuntu
<medie> But only on the top
<alo21> hi all
<Lukas1321> Audio doesn't work in Skype on 11.10 AMD64
<alo21> is there a ubuntu long-sleeved?
<Lukas1321> Is there someone who can help me?
<Mangled> i recently installed lightsquid, and i do not have a lightsquid.cfg, any ideas?
<theadmin> Lukas1321: Skype is a Microsoft product and it's closed source, it's unlikely that we really can support it
<theadmin> Lukas1321: By "we" I mean this channel
<qw-Russian> help me please
<LampyNaut> <333, i was able to extract the keys.
<A-Lusion> Why does wubi suck
<sowhat> guys, I bet you can help qw-Russian to change username
<theadmin> A-Lusion: Heh, good question. Unfortunately, it has no real answer. Try Virtualbox, or a real install.
<ssta> A-Lusion: given what it's doing, I think wubi is about as good as you can expect
<rethus1> have this problem: on my linux-desktop i have a 10GB file (Vbox-Image). Have only a FAT32 USB-HDD to copy this file to my laptop. But only 4,3 GB will be copied, after that i got an error (cause of max Filesize of 4GB for FAT32) what can i do?
<A-Lusion> sigh
<ssta> whether what it's doing is a good idea is a different question
<zykotick9> rethus1: break up the file, or use a better filesystem
<ssta> rethus1: split command
<ssta> although perhaps that's only for testfiles
<rethus1> is there also a combiine command?
<sowhat> rethus1, you can use Winrar to split your file in smaller parts. FAT doesnt support large files
<ssta> rethus1: the combine command is cat
<rethus1> can i use tar.gz to split it?
<medie> How do I stop tearing?
<ssta> rethus1: not for a single file, not really
<arcnewuss> theadmin, thank you I will try out solution a)
<raj> how can I enable the test repo for ubuntu?
<theadmin> raj: Doesn't have one
<raj> oh
<raj> so no dolphin 2.0?
<theadmin> raj: If you want unstable software, you can try the beta of Ubuntu, i.e. Precise Pangolin. Join #ubuntu+1 to find out how.
<theadmin> I'm away for now
<raj> k
<raj> thanks
<A-Lusion> I heard it's pretty damn stable.
<skulltip> what's a lightweight window manager i can download to my currently window-less server without 'hijacking' or bloating it? basically want to download packings via web browser than typing it in
<rethus1> is there a way for a direct connectoin with kubuntu and xubuntu in same network?
<ironhalik> How can I find on what USB port what devie is?
<satyanash> skulltip, Fvwm2 ?
<medie> rethus1: yes
<skulltip> thanks
<rethus1> medie: thanks. but which one
<medie> rethus1: Not sure what you are trying to do
<generalsnus> Ubuntu 11.10 : Is there a way to make OnBoard(onscreen keyb), automaticly popup when tapping a textfield? (Touchscreen)
<rethus1> medie: copy a large file
<Seryth> I've got mpd + ncmpcpp, but when I hit play it won't play :( it's just saying it's paused.... :/
<medie> rethus1: ethernet cable between them, manual ipsetup and sftp?
<pricox> !list
<ubottu> pricox: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> Seryth: as an alternative to mpd, i really like moc (aka mocp) for a terminal music player
<medie> pricox: LOL, to move a file / have a network server is very much relevant here
<Seryth> zykotick9: I'll check it out, thanks
<medie> pricox: There where no indication that was in any way copyrigth infringement
<dada25> salve
<dada25> !list
<ubottu> dada25: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mech0z> Can this be the reason I cant boot http://pastebin.com/npHXp7Yx even though I have bootdegraded=true
<Jordan_U> medie: "!list" is a command common in file sharing channels / networks. When someone comes into #ubuntu and says only "!list" it's usually because they're looking for warez, which is not the purpose of this channel (or network).
<medie> Jordan_U: Oh, I thougth they where yelling at me for helping rethus1 moving a file
<A-Lusion> Is pendrive the #1 for bootable usbs atm?
<A-Lusion> and multiboot usb
<medie> Pendrive?
<A-Lusion> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<xonix> when im playing a flash video, flash is skipping really fast through the video
<rethus1> so no easy way to direct connect?
<Fyodorovna> A-Lusion, no data on that really.
<medie> rethus1: What could be easier than the way I said?
<medie> Or with a wireless ad-hoc network
<rethus1> medie: open dolphin, going to networks and copy direktly to the other pc - will be easyer
<medie> rethus1: Then do that?
<rethus1> i see the other laptop, but can't open or handle it
<gimpy46> I have the parter repo enabled on 10.10 but I don't see the package vmware-view-client, why?
<theadmin> !find vmware-view-client maverick
<ubottu> File vmware-view-client found in app-install-data-partner
<albech> after installing gnome on my ubuntu server 10.04 i start gdm and get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875119/
<theadmin> gimpy46: ^
<albech> i still see no graphical interface after starting gdm
<gimpy46> theadmin: What is app-install-data-partner?
<theadmin> gimpy46: The package where you can find the "vmware-view-client" binary.
<trism> gimpy46: did you: sudo apt-get update; after adding partner?
<bastidrazor> albech: did you run that command in a tty?
<trism> gimpy46: after that, sudo apt-get install vmware-view-client; should get it
<trism> gimpy46: although, hmm, are you on amd64?
<gimpy46> theadmin: I already had that and i don't think I have vmware-view-client.  Another box running 11.10 shows it under the name "vmware-view-client".
<albech> bastidrazor, i ran it from the xencenter console which supports graphical interfaces
<gimpy46> trism: Yes and yes.
<trism> gimpy46: that may be an issue, there is only an i386 build in partner, we see it on oneiric because of multiarch
<theadmin> gimpy46: I see. Hm. Odd. Well. I'm not into vmware nor Ubuntu so I'm just firing random suggestions provided to me by common sense, sorry
<albech> bastidrazor, i just want to install a vnc server and do vnc connects to the server really
<velko> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<bastidrazor> albech: normally a GUI runs on tty7.  switch to that tty. ctrl-alt-F7
<trism> gimpy46: and as far as I can see, it isn't installable in oneiric amd64 either
<gimpy46> trism: Shit.
<A-Lusion> I got a bunch of stuff to start getting a little more personal with my hardware
<A-Lusion> so I am going to name them. I need a theme...
<A-Lusion> My question is
<A-Lusion> Is there a way to have custom startup boot animations or music
<svensk_a1> is there a way to delay a command? eg sudo rm (a directory i am not allowed to type) wait 44 705 645.1 minutes
<gimpy46> svensk_a1: sleep 5 ; echo "I just woke up!"
<wolfric> using disk utility, i can see 2 500 gig hard drives in a raid however the raid component doesn't have a mount option, how exactly do i mount this? I'm booted off a usb stick, raid 0 windows install on the hard drive
<marketplace> hello
<theadmin> svensk_a1: Kind of: alias 'your command'='sleep 5; your command'
<marketplace> i have to go to toilet
<theadmin> marketplace: This is not Twitter, this is the Ubuntu support channel. You are looking for http://twitter.com
<sae> Hi
<Jordan_U> wolfric: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<marketplace> Yes only wanted to say that
<marketplace> so that nobody complains
<marketplace> That i do not answer
<guntbert> !ot | marketplace
<ubottu> marketplace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Estherka> hey, is it possible to make audio cds autoplay when inserted?
<marketplace> !ot | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marketplace> ah okay its okay
<sae> I have a question regarding xubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> sae: Just ask the question
<sae> running xubuntu 11.10 and seeing the following error message:error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-1.2.so.0
<Estherka> it opens banshee automatically, but doesn't play the cd
<theadmin> Estherka: Maybe Banshee has some kind of "play on startup" option?
<wolfric> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/H2n5LnKU
<Estherka> theadmin: i wish it had, but nope, none that i've seen
<krambiorix> hi guys, in ubuntu 12.04 i open the terminal but nothing comes in it???
<MattMc> I have a question or two about linking a directory to another directory
<SnipeMeNot> Hi
<theadmin> krambiorix: Precise is unstable and unsupported.
<guntbert> !12.04 | krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> MattMc: Just ask the actual questions
<SnipeMeNot> Im still bothered about my usb not being able to boot
<SnipeMeNot> Does it need to be on mbr or guid
<aaGp> how can I check what port do I have open?
<Jordan_U> wolfric: It's interesting that blkid only finds one raid member.
<krambiorix> guntbert, theadmin yeah i upgraded, i thought i was upgrading to 11.10
<krambiorix> guntbert, theadmin can i downgrade??
<wolfric> Jordan_U: disk utility sees the two as far as i know
<theadmin> krambiorix: Nope, going to have to reinstall.
<Jordan_U> SnipeMeNot: Either an msdos partition table, or a GUID partition table should be bootable on BIOS systems.
<sae> SnipeMeNot, who is the manufacturer of your motherboard?
<guntbert> krambiorix: no, you cannot, sorry
<Jordan_U> wolfric: One of the devices is /dev/sda, what is the other?
<SnipeMeNot> I think its intel
<krambiorix> theadmin, guntbert can i install without deleting all data on my disk?
<SnipeMeNot> When i use cpuz the brand of the laptop comes out
<SnipeMeNot> I use phoenix bios
<SnipeMeNot> Ive been bothered
<theadmin> krambiorix: Theoretically, depends on how you've partitioned during the initial install
<guntbert> krambiorix: yes, you can, but having a good backup is recommended
<SnipeMeNot> Curious why i have so many fail attemps
<guntbert> !enter | SnipeMeNot
<ubottu> SnipeMeNot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krambiorix> ok thx! i'll try
<sae> SnipeMeNot, what error message do you see?
<SnipeMeNot> Oops sorty
<guntbert> krambiorix: wait
<wolfric> Jordan_U: 2 secs
<SnipeMeNot> Its either, no os or os will install but stop half way
<guntbert> krambiorix: please read a little on how to do that - it is not really straightforward
<sae> SnipeMeNot, which OS are you trying to install?
<SnipeMeNot> Ubuntu osx and windows
<SnipeMeNot> All of those
<theadmin> SnipeMeNot: Hard disk failure methinks.
<wolfric> Jordan_U: http://azcld.dyndns.info/disk-util.png
<SnipeMeNot> Its a new usb, whenever i use the old crappy one that my dog chewed it goes through
<sae> SnipeMeNot, have you tried a live CD and test the hard drive?
<SnipeMeNot> Yes it worked i have ubuntu 11.10 atm
<wolfric> Jordan_U: get it?
<SnipeMeNot> Im just bothered by it
<stephenh> hi, is anyone using some kinda neat ssl proxy for non ssl aware applications?
<wolfric> i'm going to assume so since 3 ips just snatched it
 * stephenh is questing for one but so far only found a tls proxy
<wolfric> fuck actually a hell of a lot more just grabbed it, like 27 lol
<guntbert> stephenh: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<guntbert> !language | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wolfric> woops
<stephenh> it's not, it's a linux question
<stephenh> this is a linux channel
<stephenh> lots of people, pretty active
<stephenh> thought someone might know of one
<stephenh> ;/
<guntbert> !ot | stephenh
<ubottu> stephenh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wolfric> stephenh: stunnel
<stephenh> to be fair, if that was the case guntbert, a lot of questions posted here would get that response
<stephenh> **just saying**
<helo__> So I moved the my partitions around and my system won't boot, can someone help me fix! I have a live ubuntu USB at my disposal.
<DoYouKnow> for some reason my mouse cursor is "all over the place", when I move the touchpad on my xps m1530 laptop running 11.10
<DoYouKnow> this has happened in the latest updates, it wasn't an issue before
<DoYouKnow> afaik
<Jordan_U> wolfric: It's odd, because at the same time this disk utility is claiming that sdb is somehow part of an array, and yet /dev/sdb1 is a mountable partition in and of itself.
<nishttal2> has anyone been able to connect to a Exchange 2007 server for email??
<wolfric> Jordan_U: yup... anything i can further do to diagnose it?
<Jordan_U> wolfric: Try "sudo parted -l". You could also try mounting /dev/sdb1 and see if it gets you what you want. Since there is obviously something I'm not understanding about this though I can't guarantee that attempting to mount /dev/sdb1 will be safe.
<SnipeMeNot> I cleared the usb flashdrive i guess the problem was, it was jumping from os to os
<wolfric> Jordan_U: Error: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label
<wolfric> Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<NortheastMc> When I type 'mount' I have the same entry listed about 100 times. Does this make sense?
<guntbert> NortheastMc: what entry? send it to a !pastebin please
<Jordan_U> wolfric: That makes sense since /dev/sda is a member of a raid0 array. It's possible that /dev/sdb is the "first" member of the array, and so has the blocks containing the partition table.
<NortheastMc> "/mnt/usr/qb on /data/home/planning/Quickbooks type none (rw,bind)"
<DoYouKnow> oh, I fixed it
<nishttal2> am i the only one who wants to connect to work email from Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wolfric: But that doesn't explain how /dev/sdb1 can appear to contain a valid ntfs filesystem as well.
<helo__> How can I reinstall / fix grup without reinstalling ubuntu
<Jordan_U> helo__: What about your grub installation is broken?
<helo__> I get a non-system disk or disk error and cannot boot after moving my linux partition
<guntbert> !who | NortheastMc
<ubottu> NortheastMc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<helo__> Jordan_U: I moved my linux partition from the end of the drive to the beginning (after removing windows)
<Jordan_U> helo__: This guide will probably allow you to boot again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot , but I'd personally like to see boot info script output as your symptoms are not normal for having just moved a partition.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | helo__
<ubottu> helo__: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<guntbert> NortheastMc: it looks like you did several "bind mounts" - please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount, search for    bind    on this page
<NortheastMc> guntbert, Thanks. Hafta beat people around the office...
<guntbert> NortheastMc: you're welcome :-) , it might be that some install script did it :-)
<sw0rdfish> http://imgur.com/PxJVI which font is responsible for the desktop?
<NortheastMc> !guntbert, Do you think I am safe to remove most of those?
<ubottu> NortheastMc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alo21> help me... please
<xpololz> how can I move the minimize/close/maximize buttons to the right hand side in the windows? all guides I found on google tells me to go to /apps/metacity/general but there is no such tab in my gconf-editor
<helo__> Jordan_U: Since I moved the partition, I'm guessing grub doesn't know where it's config is anymore... I'm going to try this fix. Thanks. Back with results in a few
<guntbert> NortheastMc: I'd guess so, but I never had bind mounts "in circles" -  I would not expect that to hurt your system - alternative: look if there is anything in /etc/fstab about that and then reboot
<aaGp> excuse me, how can I check what ports do my firewall allows?? or how can I add a port in my firewall ??
<ikonia> ufw - ubuntu firewall gui
<aaGp> ikonia: how can I access to that?
<ikonia> aaGp: youu type it into the run menu or from a terminal
<ikonia> !ufw | aaGp
<ubottu> aaGp: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<NortheastMc> Which is better for creating a link to a directory? ln -s or mount --bind?
<ikonia> NortheastMc: depends on your needs
<meerkats> where in unity I get to change internet settings?
<meerkats> its not in compiz
<meerkats> 11.10
<ikonia> compiz is a decorator
<meerkats> a...
<NortheastMc> ikonia I guess I don't know. When I run "mount" I want to be able to see a new folder listed that points to a different local folder.
<aaGp> ikonia: nothing appear in the start menu
<ikonia> NortheastMc: why is important that "mount" shows it
<ikonia> NortheastMc: what's your end goal (it can't be to make something show up in the mount command)
<NortheastMc> ikonia Because monitoring software that I use references what "is mounted on"
<ikonia> NortheastMc: ok - so what sort of monitoring are you doing ?
<ikonia> NortheastMc: eg: what is the monitoring looking for ?
<NortheastMc> ikonia Using SSH to determine disk free/used/etc. Trying to get metrics against how much space a folder is taking up and how long it takes to fill it up
<ikonia> NortheastMc: ok - so then use "du -h" on that directory
<ikonia> NortheastMc: mount binding a directory isn't the way to do that
<WouterDS_> Anyone who can help with this matter? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937313
<NortheastMc> ikonia The application I am running... Hmm... You may be on to something.
<ikonia> NortheastMc: a directory isn't "free space" the device is free space (which is already mounted) so monitor the device rather than the directory
<ikonia> NortheastMc: you either need to (in my view) a.) show how much space is in that directory (du -h) or b.) monitor the device that directory lives on (eg: if it's /var/tmp/directory - where is /var mounted in the "mount" command)
<NortheastMc> ikonia To me, monitoring the device makes sense, but management wants to know about growth. I will see if I can actually leverage the application to return the du -shc command.
<ikonia> NortheastMc: get it ?
<meerkats> can I only edit proxy settings from a web browser? cant I set general ubuntu proxy settings?
<tojochacko> While upgrading to Precise(12.04) from Oneiric(11.10) my computer rebooted. After that my unity session won't start. Somehow I managed to explicitly start the unity session using 'startx' command and finish my upgrade. Now everytime my computer reboots, I need to issue the 'startx' command else my Unity won't start. Can someone please help me with this issue?
<whiteda> tojochacko:  For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel
<tojochacko> @whiteda: okay, thankx
<computa_mike> I'm in the process of creating a blueprint on Ubuntu - It suggests using a wiki for the specification... Any one done this before?
<helo__> Jordan_U: After following these instructions, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot, I still cannot boot. The system now boots to the message "Disk Error\nPress any key to restart"
<trism> computa_mike: here is an example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec (might help to see the general layout)
<computa_mike> trism: thanks - I'll Check it out.
<velko> meerkats, you can do both. set proxy for your browser only. or set it system-wide
<meerkats> velko, how do I set it sytemwide?
<velko> meerkats, i'
<meerkats> i?
<velko> meerkats, i'm using gnome-shell so i don't really know how to do it in unity
<velko> meerkats, sorry wrong enter
<Absolute0> How can I view apple's new keynote in the browser?
<Absolute0> no quicktime for linux
<Absolute0> i believe there used to be an mplayer plugin for firefox that could do it
<Absolute0> but its not there anymore
<dougl> cant find anything on my 11.10 install how do I change view to classic ubuntu?
<vicium> Hi guys. Is there any way to check bandwith usage? And possibly assign bandwith to 2 diferent applications. Or capping it.
<vicium> I have a 100/100 line, suggested atleast ISP says. I'd like to split it between 2 server applications.
<vicium> Or 40/40 + 20 for everything else.
<no-name-> hmm, I'm getting the "Starting automatic crash report generation [Fail]" problem that seems to have been a problem for people running 11.04, but I'm running xubuntu 11.10. Guess I should just remove apport?
<vicium> Also, is there a command to check CPU usage?
<zykotick9> vicium: top
<vicium> Ugh.
<vicium> How the hell is that possible. I'm running a cs server that uses 64%? -.-
<vicium> Machine is 4 cpus, 16 gb ram
<bastidrazor> cs? crappy server?
<vicium> Yeah...
<vicium> Pretty much
<Jordan_U> helo__: I'm still waiting for boot info script output.
<bc81> hey there.  i'm having trouble trying to install/build transmission 2.50 on maverick.. when i ./configure, it stops here: "checking for LIBCURL... configure: error: Package requirements (libcurl >= 7.15.4) were not met:"
<bc81> any ideas on how to get that latest version up and running on maverick?
<bc81> or maybe there is a .deb file i can get somewhere?
<ribhoo> hi ppl
<dagerik> spotify crashes after loggin in. running 10.04. What causes this?
<trism> bc81: since transmission is already in the repo, sudo apt-get build-dep transmission; should help you get the dependencies if you really want to build
<StevenR> dagerik: run it from a terminal, do you get any error output?
<demonspork> dagerik: no idea, but spotify for linux is a _preview_, it isn't even called beta. Don't expect it to work well.
<no-name-> what's the command to search packages installed on your system?
<dagerik> StevenR: yeah: QDBusArgument: write from a read-only object
<dagerik> Segmentation fault
<bc81> trism: ok, thanks i'll try that..so i'll be able to build the 'latest' stable build (2.50) after that?
<bastidrazor> no-name-: there is 'dpkg -S packagename' and 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<trism> bc81: possibly, may need patches for the libs in maverick, hard to say until you try to build
<no-name-> bastidrazor: ty :)
<trism> bc81: or have new additional dependencies
<ribhoo> ! dpkg no-name-:
<ribhoo> ! dpkg no-name-
<ribhoo> !dpkg no-name-
<no-name-> !dpkg | no-name-
<ubottu> no-name-, please see my private message
<anli__> Is there a way search for hidden directories in nautilus?
<Fyodorovna> anli__, crtl-h
<ribhoo> !nautilus anli__
<ribhoo> !nautilius anli__
<bastidrazor> ribhoo: do you know how to use the bot? also running as root is a bad idea.
<Fyodorovna> ribhoo, a | inbetween
<anli__> I was talking about searching, not showing
<anli__> :)
<Fyodorovna> anli__, nothing hides when the path is correct
<anli__> So if I serach for .svn, I would get a list of all .svn directories?
<extor> Does gnome have something similar to windows RDP where you can run programs remotely, detach and then reattach to your screen without crashing your apps? Is Xvnc such a trick?
<Fyodorovna> anli__, if done correctly yes
<anli__> Fyodorovna: how can it be done incorrectly?
<Fyodorovna> anli__, not I just know the search can be done.
<matteo__> ciao
<anli__> I search for .svn and get an empty result
<Fyodorovna> sure*
<craigbass1976> I need suns java, and every once in a while I install something that brings openjdk with it.  This screws up an app I need ot run.  Now I want to uninstall openjdk, and it wants to take libroffice base with it.  I see no reason for this, but no way to "uncheck" it.
<bastidrazor> matteo__: hello
<Lyte101> Any tips on getting notification bubble back? only see it when I adjust volume
<craigbass1976> Oh, forget it.  synaptic doesn't take everything with it, just the runtime enviroment
<Fyodorovna> Lyte101, when are you expecting it?
<Lyte101> Fyodorovna, expecting email notifys from thunderbird or tweets from gwibber
<Fyodorovna> Lyte101, what desktop, it should be working, but the desktop may matter.
<bc81> trism: ok, thanks :)  now i'm getting "Package requirements (libevent >= 2.0.10) were not met:" how could i go about patching the libs? (or maybe there's an easier way to install this?)
<Lyte101> Fyodorovna, using ubuntu 11.10
<Fyodorovna> Lyte101, strange it should be running, are you sure your always looking at the screen when it might come up just once.
<Fyodorovna> you're
<Lyte101> Fyodorovna, I've tried using notify-send from terminal but that also doesn't display anything
<ivan143> ciaol
<greenit> hi, how can i make my computer "visible" for other computers in the network, so that they do not have to know my ip-addr, like in windows-networks?
<Lyte101> Fyodorovna, actually didn't even noticed it wasn't displaying for a week so not sure what caused it to stop
<ivan143> ciao
<ivan143> *list
<Fyodorovna> Lyte101, not sure here either.
<YohanMeister> how to I get git for ubuntu 10,04? when I do a search in synaptic "git" I get this whole big list of stuff and not sure which things I need. Also, I've never used git before but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need some sort of front end for accessing it.
<Lyte101> Fyodorovna, ok thanks tho
<bc81> one question, how do i tell if my laptop is i686 CPU or x86-64 CPU?
<cfhowlett> Did the Dell Restore successfully and rebooted.  Autologin to OEM account.  Need the adminstrative password to restore user accounts.  *What is OEM's sudo password?*  It is NOT sudo ...
<bc81> yes, i'm that noob
<bastidrazor> bc81: uname -m in a terminal
<bc81> thanks bastidrazor
<anli__> If I understand it right, there has been a bug in over 4 years about not being able to search for hidden directories in nautilus...
<anli__> Thats amazing
<Zaitzev> how do I add "~/bin" to $PATH ?
<Zaitzev> so it's permanent etc?
<anli__> you put that in .profile
<velko> Zaitzev, it depends of the shell you're using
<Zaitzev> not in  .bashrc?
<smplman> Zaitzev: run ls -al ~/ and you should see it
<anli__> Zaitzev: should also be possible
<anli__> I would actually prefer using .bashrc, when thinking about it
<Zaitzev> but how do I write it?
<Zaitzev> I assume I don't do "export PATH=~/bin"
<Zaitzev> since it contains a lot of other paths as well
<smplman> no you will wipe your path
<smplman> correct
<smplman> Zaitzev: anli__ : http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html
<Lyte101> Zaitzev, in your .bashrc you could just write "PATH=$PATH:~/directory:~/otherdirectory:~/etc"
<Zaitzev> Lyte101: That sounds a bit too static to me
<bastidrazor> Zaitzev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875259/  i have this in my .profile
<cfhowlett> *What is the OEM account's sudo password?* Reinstalled 10.04 with the Dell restore utility.  Autologin into OEM's account.  Sudo password is NOT "sudo"
<velko> cfhowlett, doesn't "sudo -i" work for you?
<smplman> Lyte101: nice solution
<Zaitzev> smplman: it's not a login shell tho, I'm sitting at the computer here
<cfhowlett> velko sudo -i aks for a password for oem
<smplman> Zaitzev: then thats your answer
<bastidrazor> cfhowlett: ask dell.
<Zaitzev> smplman: my question wasn't whether to use .bashrc or .profile, though.
<smplman> Zaitzev: the link was to clarify the debate, but look at Lyte101's solution
<Zaitzev> yeah
<anli__> Its a shame that people in 2012 puts a path in a shell script :)
<Zaitzev> so that will check if ~/bin exists, if it does add it to PATH?
<Jordan_U> cfhowlett: I'm not familiar with OEM setups, the way I would expect things to work after a restore is that it would ask you to enter a username and password to use first thing. Did that not happen? BTW, as long as it's not using an encrypted home directory we can change the password to whatever we want relatively easily if needed.
<helo__> I can't get my system to boot. Can someone help?
<anli__> helo__: Do you have valuable information on the hard disk?
<smplman> Zaitzev: yep
<Lyte101> Zaitzev, yes need to call $PATH first so it can append your other directories
<helo__> anli: yes
<helo__> anli: reinstall is not an option... I'm going to shoot myself if I can't boot back into this install
<Jordan_U> helo__: Are you having any problem running boot info script?
<helo__> Jordan_U: about to try that now
<helo__> Jordan_U: The other fix had no affect at all]
<meerkats> I have to ask again, how do I set in unity a proxy for all my internet connections instead of doing it via web broweser?
<Zaitzev> ok, so if I do "echo $PATH" it should show the full path to my bin-folder in my home-folder?
<meerkats> whats the name of the app?
<helo__> Jordan_U: after following the instructions, I still never get a grub menu (doesn't seem like grub loads as it moves on to PXE)
<bastidrazor> Zaitzev: yes.
<Zaitzev> well, it didn't
<Zaitzev> I added that stuff, did source .bashrc, but no go..
<bastidrazor> Zaitzev: did you add that to your .profile?
<bastidrazor> source Zaitzev source ~/.profile if you added it there.
<PiRSquared> bowlegs1: ask your question here
<Zaitzev> i added it to .bashrc
<smplman> Zaitzev: log out then back in
<Zaitzev> uhm
<Zaitzev> it's not a loginshell?
<smplman> you still need to refresh your environment after the change
<Zaitzev> so I gotta close all programs I got running, and re-login?
<viothman> Hello... is it possible to get ClassiC mode in 12.04?
<smplman> Zaitzev: no there is a command to do it but i cant remember it
<smplman> i always log out then back in
<Zaitzev> rehash?
<PiRSquared> [in another channel] <bowlegs1> need help .. my'ubuntu' operating system computer has stopped working, & I'm trying to find someone to help me get it started , again
<tony__> hi
<bowlegs1> need tech. help with computer/operating system 'Ubuntu'
<petter_> hello
<petter_> has anyone tryed irssi?
<tensorpudding> bowlegs1, please explain the issue
<Jordan_U> !anyone | petter_
<ubottu> petter_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tony__> yes I did
<bastidrazor> petter_: #irssi may be a good channel to ask irssi questions in.
<lawD_eR_m3rcY> I dont understand the hexadecimal error log my app reports everytime it crashes...and windows has never responded to any of the error logs i have been sending them
<robotti^> how to use passthrough with pulseaudio?
<robotti^> I have only succeed with alsa
<robotti^> with pulseaudio it does not work.
<helo__> Jordan_U: From that boot script, everything looks good... I'm lost. "Grub2 is installed on the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector 1 of the same hd for core.img. core.img is at this location and looks in partition 5 for /boot/grub" That is all right
<lawD_eR_m3rcY> i have been sitting by the phone hoping they would call one day but they never
<lawD_eR_m3rcY> im fed up, so i think im going to ubuntu
<Escherial> ok, this is weird; anyone here use sshfs? i'm trying to remote mount a directory, added a line to my fstab for it, but now every time i try to ls that directory terminal freezes solid
<mishfit> join #new2irc
<Jordan_U> helo__: Please pastebin the entire output. ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<Zaitzev> a related question about PATH, I can see that /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin is already added. Should I use one of those instead?
<greenit> i have an ubuntu 11.10 server and an ubuntu 11.10 desktop.... i want to see the server in the window "browse network" on the desktop-pc, how can i manage this? hostname -A is empty on both, wins is added to the hosts-section of /etc/nsswitch.conf (i can ping with the name, so it works).... plz help :(
<Noctifer> good evening; i'm running 11.10 netbook edition; there are several problem with x11 applications: a) the window title is not shown in the starter menu and b) if the window is closed from the starter (sry, don't know how it is called now) then the whole desktop crashes
<Noctifer> is this a known bug?
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, there is no netbook version do you mean unity.
<Jordan_U> Noctifer: There is no separate netbook edition anymore. I assume you used the normal install CD on a netbook or upgraded from a previous version of Ubuntu?
<helo__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/875278
<Noctifer> it is an upgraded system
<nate_h> ugg
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, are you missing window headers?
<Ukto> hey guys. i accidentally installed 11.10 desktop onto my server. I am using onboard Intel Raid MAtrix to do a Raid 1. When i put the server installer disk in, it detects theres raid, asks to use it, then complains theres no partitions/disks available. I tried all the incuded drivers, and none work. I cant seem to find any info on it on google. ideas?
<nate_h> why the hell does the snmpd daemon startup script status check if snmptrapd is running
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: no
<nate_h> its not even part of the same package
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: everything works fine except of that any pure x11 application crashes the desktop if it is closed from the starter - if it is closed using the 'x' button, nothing crashes
<nate_h> I mean "enabling" snmpd doesn't enable snmpd
<nate_h> traps
<nate_h> they seem coupled in a weird way
<Jordan_U> helo__: Are you sure that your BIOS is booting from sda and not sdb or sdc? (note that drive numbering can differ in the BIOS and linux, you need to check by size / manufacturer to be sure).
<helo__> Jordan_U:I am not even sure what sdb and sdd are...
<johnjacobjinger> it'd suck if they were all the same size and same manufacture... that happened to me... i had to compare serial numbers haha
<root_> exit
<helo__> Jordan_U: sdb is the live disk
<helo__> Jordan_U: sdd is some internal device I never use...
<cfhowlett> *OEM password request*  OEM installation requests a sudo password.  Doesn't accept "sudo" "ubuntu" "dell" "eom"
<Fyodorovna> cfhowlett, ask dell how would we know here.
<johnjacobjinger> helo__: sdb and sdd are just referring to how the hard drives are identified in ubuntu
<johnjacobjinger> OEM installation??? OEM install of ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> cfhowlett, I looked on google I saw no info.
<Fyodorovna> johnjacobjinger, dell had ubnuntu releases for awhie.
<filo1234> cfhowlett: did you tried user oem password oem ?
<Fyodorovna> s/ubuntu/awhile
<johnjacobjinger> Fyodorovna: yes i know i was asking if this was an OEM Ubuntu install, he didnt make it clear
<helo__> Jordan_U: thanks for trying... I have to go. I will be back on later to try again...
<johnjacobjinger> if he doesnt know the sudo password he can change it
<johnjacobjinger> not sure if he knows how to use single user mode or not tho
<urgodfather> hi will someone help me figure out why my graphics is stuck on 800x600... running 11.10 server and desktop on dell sc430
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: did u install the driver for your card?
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: which one
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: it's an intell system
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: whats the graphics card?
<johnjacobjinger> do u know the model of the Graphics card?
<filo1234> cfhowlett: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell-recovery/+bug/573752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573752 in Dell Recovery "There is no step for setting the password for user "oem"" [Undecided,New]
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: it's an integrated gfx
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: dunno any other specifics
<johnjacobjinger> ok urgodfather but it still has a model and driver... whats the motherboard model?
<johnjacobjinger> what driver does windows use on it urgodfather
<bastidrazor> urgodfather: lspci | grep -i vga
<johnjacobjinger> yea do what bastidrazor said
<urgodfather> bastidrazor: VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)\
<Fyodorovna> johnjacobjinger, you must of come on after the recovery partition was mentioned.:)
<johnjacobjinger> Fyodorovna: yea must've sorry
<johnjacobjinger> lol
<Fyodorovna> johnjacobjinger, would of been the first partition gone had it been mine
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: got the info from lspci
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<nullucas> anyone here knows how to record the desktop with ffmpeg without wasting a lot of cpu? (it's basically always at 100%)
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: what model machine is the computer?
<nug700> hello... i just spent the last few hours on #wine woundering y an application won't run on it. I was directed here because  I don't have the correct display drivers installed
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: dell poweredge sever sc430
<Fyodorovna> nug700, you have windows still?
<johnjacobjinger> oh... that explains that lol
<nug700> I have the official NVIDIA drivers installed, when I'm supposed to have the ubuntu ones
<nug700> and i don't have windows
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: ok the desktop does not crash ... rather the following happens: once an x11 application starts it is not shown as the application in the starter but rather there is an entry called "panel" then - i suppose this refers to the whole panel and if you close that then the whole panel closes><
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, not sure really.
<nug700> I would have installed the NVIDIA drivers provided by my package manager, but they don't have them it seems
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: i'm not sure we'll be able to get the driver for that... what's the service tag for the machine if u dont mind
<johnjacobjinger> i got like 10 more minutes to help you urgodfather
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: 1rr0hb1 likewise
<cfhowlett> *oem password needed*  I used oem install.  admin password is set by ubuntu not the vendor.  password is NOT oem/blank/sudo/ubuntu
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: looks like im gonna have to check into it tomorrow
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: you can try that by running glxgears - try to close it from panel
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, I'm using gnome 3
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: which version of ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> I have no glxgears 11.10
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, are you running metacity?
<nug700> Ok, when I first installed Ubuntu 10.04, i opened "hardware drivers" to install my grpahics drivers, but nothing showed up.
<_Marcus> u
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, and which release?
<JohnNapster> hello, please help me... i cannot mount my usb key on the guest account... and i can't access the administrator accont because it is broken... it got broken after i set a blank password for the administrator account... please help
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: command to find out which wm is running?
<Fyodorovna> Noctifer, which release natty and beyond is compiz in unity.
<nug700> johnNapster: do sudo passwd <account name>
<JohnNapster> nug700: the password is blank and so i can't do anthing
<JohnNapster> anything
<_Marcus> JohnPaster: That command sets the password.
<JohnNapster> in the User Accounts I cannot unlock the settings for the admin
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: system information tells me ubuntu 11.10 and uname-a gives Linux laptop 3.0.0-16-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 27 17:50:54 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<dodgerdude> JohnNapster you can boot into single user mode
<dodgerdude> then you'll be root and you can set up the password again
<JohnNapster> how exacty can i do that?
<grendal-prime> anybody using ubuntu for android yet?
<grendal-prime> !ubuntu for android
<ubottu> grendal-prime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noctifer> Fyodorovna: i'll try to start in gnome 3
<dodgerdude> don't remember exactly, search google, sorry
<grendal-prime> !android
<dodgerdude> reboot  and hit either tab or excape
<nug700> Ok, when I first installed Ubuntu 10.04, i opened "hardware drivers" to install my graphics drivers, but nothing showed up.
<thereindarkness> hey I have a clean install, but I can't access any files through my web
<thereindarkness> like in my root folder, i have a wordpress folder wp-admin
<thereindarkness> with 757 permissions
<nug700> so i had to install the drivers on the NVIDIA web site
<thereindarkness> but, if i try domain.com/wp-admin, I get no response
<nug700> i need the ubuntu official nvidia drivers, but do know where to find them
<mcphail> nug700: how new is your nvidia card?
<nug700> GTX 500 series
<thereindarkness> do i need to put files in /var/www/?
<subthalamus> is there a /list | grep something irc option?
<nug700> I bought the card sometime in august
<subthalamus> need to find a bash channel
<pangolin> subthalamus: #bash and also see /msg alis help list
<subthalamus> pangolin: thanks
<Jordan_U> nug700: Use the "Additional Drivers" utility.
<mcphail> nug700: you might need to try the x-swat ppa if 10.04 doesn't have an up-to-date driver
<nug700> Well.. i installed the official NVIDIA drivers.. but i need a "32 bit libgl" to run a certain application
<angel282> Hello can someone recommend me on good web stress tool? (which I can used to check my website/server)
<mcphail> nug700: the x-swat ppa usually has everything you need but you'll need to get rid of the official drivers first. The nvidia drivers which ship with 10.04 are to old to work with newer cards
<nug700> Jordan_U: and I can't find the "additional drivers" utility, do you mean the "Hardware drivers" utility?
<Jordan_U> nug700: Yes.
<Jordan_U> nug700: The name has changed between releases, sorry.
<nug700> mcphail: I'm using the drivers I installed off of the NVIDIA website. I have their most up to date version (295.20)
<mintman> celthunder: u around
<nug700> Jordan_U: Nothing shows up when i use that
<Jordan_U> nug700: Did you try that before installing Nvidia's drivers manually?
<nug700> yes
<mintman> Anyone install mbrola having trouble
<aleth> hi adev
<nug700> that's y i installed the NVIDIA ones manually, because they didnt show up in Hardware drivers
<aleth> hi milanoa
<mintman> mbrola wont install  qmail is holding it up
<mcphail> nug700: the ppa contains more than just the drivers - http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/
<nug700> was just about to ask phail
<nug700> thanks
<mcphail> nug700: the usual warnings about ppa's apply
<nug700> i know
<mcphail> :)
<Zaitzev> Whenever I open the terminal, it's a fixed size, and opens on random positions in the screenspace. Any way I can make the position static, and a custom terminal windowsize?
<nug700> first i have to figure out how to remove the NVIDIA ones
<Jordan_U> Zaitzev: Are you using gnome-terminal and Unity/Compiz?
<Zaitzev> I assume that's the one
<Zaitzev> (yeah I'm a noob) :p
<Fyodorovna> Zaitzev, size is in the edit-profile preferences of the terminal
<Zaitzev> ah, there it is
<Zaitzev> how about the position when I open it?
<Shojo> anyone any idea why qmail would interfere with the installation of another program?
<Zaitzev> it's the same with the folder explorer, it opens on random places
<Zaitzev> and they more often than not, open at the edges of the screen. sort of "snaps" to the edges. I wouldn't mind having it centered in the screenspace. as for the terminal I would want it on top center.
<mib_err31> 1571 USERS
<mib_err31> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
<FloodBot1> mib_err31: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> !language | mib_err31
<ubottu> mib_err31: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Zaitzev> And of course, if there are better/nicer looking terminals, with more functions(split windows etc?), I would like to try out some of that as well
<Zaitzev> I don't know if Compiz / Unity is very demanding to the system, but it does feel rather sluggish sometimes..especially since I don't have a high end system.
<mcphail> Zaitzev: the default terminal app can be configured quite easily if you want to change appearance
<JohnNapster> can you guys force the user not being able to set a blank password in the User Accounts section for the group admin accounts??
<Zaitzev> Yeah, I've already played around with that, made it transparent, tried out some backgrounds..
<Zaitzev> a completely transparent terminal looks kinda cool, but it's not the easiest to work with :p
<danilo> por favor alguem me da uma luz ai, acabei de instalar o ubuntu a ultima versao, só que to com um problemao: MInha placa de video é Nvidia Xpress 200 Onborad, nao consigo instalar nem fudendo o driver, e com isso meu ubuntu esta muito lento.. alguem ai por favor me da uma luz?? Obrigado
<f3ck4r> danilo: speak in english, besides go to #ubuntu-br
<Lirth> A while ago I was using speakers and set my laptop for sound to come out of it. Now that I have disconnected I can't get any sound from the built in speakers. How would I fix that?
<mintman> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mintman> Shojo: !ppa
<Shojo> ?
<Shojo> i don;t understand, mintman
<droid-0854> Data breach in terminal?!?!?!?!?
<f3ck4r> D;
<mintman> private msg
<mintman> Shojo: private msg
<itaylor57> !pm | mintman
<ubottu> mintman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lirth> When trying to install ubuntu on my computer to allow dual boot, I have a "Fatal Error" for installing grub. Any idea what this might be?
<mintman> itaylor57: we are using linux mint which u dont want to help support so we are resolving a package conflict in linux mint
<droid-0854> Anyone want to talk about libvte?
<waxstone> Lirth, have you checked the installation media for errors?
<itaylor57> droid-0854, it has been commented on amply in slash dot
<droid-0854> It in gnome and stores command lines on to tje hard disk
<droid-0854> The*
<Lirth> waxstone: I've tried different USBs and architecture. I'm going with 64 bit but I tried 32 after some problems. That didn't help so I stuck with what I started with.
<waxstone> Lirth, Do you have a livecd? Ive never installed via USB
<Lirth> waxstone: I do not. I have yet to put a dvd drive in my computer (It's the last piece I need).
<droid-0854> So what to do with ubuntu data and the terminal in ubuntu
<waxstone> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<waxstone> Lirth, see if the above link helps you out
<Lirth> waxstone: usb worked for this laptop I'm using. It's actually the same usb, although I updated the information after the first error.
<Fudge> hi trying to use fetchexc but it says no suitable java program found, java should be installed
<Lirth> On a side note, how do I re-enable my speakers from my laptop after using some external speakers?
<waxstone> Lirth, on the computer that the usb doesnt work with do you reach the installation menu or does it crash before the install starts?
<azert> hello world
<Lirth> waxstone: I've gotten to the point where it says "Installation is complete. You need to restart..." and then the error pops up.
<azert> i got ubuntu oneiric on my system, i got virtualbox also
<azert> now my question is
<waxstone> Lirth, ok fixing gurb shouldnt be hard
<waxstone> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Lirth> waxstone: That's not what the last few days have told me.
<azert> i would like that virtualbox open at ubuntu startup
<azert> what i have to do ?
<waxstone> Lirth, are you installing ubuntu in a system that already have windows? what version of windows?
<Lirth> waxstone: I'm dualbooting with two drives. My SSD for windows and games and my HDD for ubuntu. I have yet to install windows but once I get my dvd drive I will.
<azert> hello
<itaylor57> Fudge, what version of ubuntu and how did you install fetchexc?
<azert> anyone there ?
<Zaitzev> no, there's nobody here
<waxstone> Lirth, So currently you have no OS on either drive and grub fails after install
<Zaitzev> kidding.. :)
<Lirth> azert: Give it some time for people to think. Sometimes a person will google to either refresh their memory or find something to help out.
<Zaitzev> azert, got a question just ask it. there's a ton of people here just waiting to help :)
<Lirth> waxstone: Correct.
<azert> well my question allready been asked
<azert> ^^
<azert> i simply would like that virtualbox open at ubuntu start up
<azert> what i have to do on my settings ?
<droid-0854> Does the data leak extend to actual terminal like crtl+alt+f1?
<Lirth> azert: which ubuntu are you using?
<bastidrazor> azert: in the top right, click the cog > Startup Applications > add the virtualbox binary there
<azert> oneiric
<azert> cog .?
<Lirth> azert: powerbutton thingy
<Lirth> azert: top right corner of the screen next to your name and the clock
<amaroks> Hello guys
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is sendmail a reasonable thing to install on a webserver?
<waxstone> Lirth, can you boot to the usb and use the live desktop on that computer?
<waxstone> I assume yyou can since it installed
<Lirth> waxstone: I've been able to before. I've reinstalled several times hoping something new would help.
<amaroks> i have ubuntu installation with small root volume, if I add more volumes how can I assign any of them to specific user home directory?
<Lirth> waxstone: I did install instead of try so i can't do anything here.
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, with fstab
<f3ck4r> Sir_Fawnpug: why not qmail D;
<Sir_Fawnpug> f3ck4r, I don't do a whole bunch of web programming, I just need to seen mail out, but I'll look into qmail
<azert> what is the path for virtualbox binary ? Lirth
<waxstone> Lirth, you can till try after an install
<f3ck4r> Sir_Fawnpug: ic, if it is only that then use sendmail D;
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, you can basically mount the new volume on a folder within your home directory
<Lirth> azert: I have no idea. I've never used that.
<Fudge> itaylor57  precise and from archives
<Sir_Fawnpug> f3ck4r, yeah, I have a feeling linode would kill me if I did a fully blown mail server, haha
<amaroks> how do I mount it as a folder?
<itaylor57> Fudge, ask in ubuntu+1
<amaroks> actually thats what I want
<f3ck4r> Sir_Fawnpug: lmao!
<Lirth> waxstone: Do you mean reboot?
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, mount -t auto /dev/node /path/to/folder
<Fudge> itaylor57  i dont see why it would be any different from oneiric how ever
<Sir_Fawnpug> That will temporarily mount it
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you want it to persist, you're going to need to edit /etc/fstab
<Sir_Fawnpug> But fstab's syntax is fairly straightforward
<amaroks> what do you mean temporary?
<amaroks> if I reboot it will disappear?
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, yeah
<Sir_Fawnpug> That is to say it won't automatically mount on boot
<amaroks> and I can do it again?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Yeah
<amaroks> and all files etc will be there
<amaroks> in that foldeR?
<itaylor57> Fudge, read the room info, precise support is in #ubuntu+1
<Sir_Fawnpug> Pastebin your /etc/fstab for me really quick
<waxstone> Lirth, no. I dont know what is happening in your case. I too much about grub
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'll help you make the mount survive reboots
<waxstone> Lirth, you have given enough info though im sure for someone who does
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, you mean on the volume? Yeah, nothing on the volume gets erased when it gets unmounted
<Lirth> waxstone: I had some problems earlier about the live usb not booting because my graphics card was arguing with the mother board so I had to disalbe it.
<itaylor57> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<amaroks> basicly its just for ftp backup
<Lirth> waxstone: I'm not sure if the two problems are related
<amaroks> you beilieve its fine tojust do that temporary mount to a folder?
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, oh, you're wanting to mount a remote site?
<amaroks> nope
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, if you don't need constant access to it, no
<amaroks> its just ubuntu server with vsftp
<Sir_Fawnpug> Err, that is to say it'll be fine
<cha0s_> Trying to remove password neccesity on ubuntu. already changed everything in gconfig-editor. it all is set to no password but everytime I suspend it requires password to unlock. I am the only user on the pc so it's unneccesary. anyone help remove?
<amaroks> ubuntu with vsftp and i use it to backup things form another server
<amaroks> weekly
<amaroks> its an amazon EC2 actually
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, so this server is basically the target of a backup, right?
<amaroks> yes, only
<Sir_Fawnpug> Mounting through the mount command as I'ev specified will keep it mounted as long as it's not explicitly unmounted or the machine doesn't go down
<amaroks> is there any speed issue with the temporary and the other way? Sir_Fawnpug
<waxstone> Would installing ubuntu with 2 different types of drives SSD and HDD cause issuse with grub?
<f3ck4r> waxstone: nope
<Fudge> good one itaylor57  i am quite aware, thank you how ever!
<Lirth> I'm having some problems with my laptop speakers. I can't remember how to enable the built in hardware after I used my HDMI speakers.
<f3ck4r> waxstone:  the thing is how you set your partitions
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, perforancewise, the two should be identical
<amaroks> alright
<amaroks> Thank you!
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, the only difference with putting an entry for the mount poitn in fstab is convenience
<waxstone> f3ck4r: hmm so a default install to one drive will cause the fail?
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you server ever goes down, you will have to manually mount it again or stuff will break
<amaroks> last question, in my ec2 dashboard my new volumes shows as /dev/xx
<amaroks> is that the /dev/node in your example?
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, yeah
<waxstone> f3ck4r: Lirth has one drive for games, etc and one with ubuntu ubt grub fails after install
<Sir_Fawnpug> /dev/node could be like /dev/sda1, for instance
<waxstone> but**
<f3ck4r> waxstone: like i said, the only thing is how he set the partiitons
<waxstone> f3ck4r:ok thanks
<Lirth> waxstone, f3ck4r: I'm trying to put grub on my SSD
<f3ck4r> waxstone: the problem could be cuz he is using the other hdd to install the grub and that could be a mbr issue
<Lirth> f3ck4r: Should I unplug the SSD and just use the HDD for grub?
<waxstone> Lirth: i was just about to say that. until you install windows , unhook thwe second drive
<Lirth> waxstone: Sounds good. I'll be right back.
<waxstone> k
<f3ck4r> Lirth: u don't need that, but u can check at r bios the hdd config and actually see wich one is the mbr
<Sir_Fawnpug> Anybody happen to have experience setting up mono? I'm on 11.10 and apt seems to deadlock when I try to install it
<Sir_Fawnpug> err, mod-mono rather
<Sir_Fawnpug> Related to this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsp/+bug/179432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418020 in xsp (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #179432 package mono-apache-server 2.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Lirth> f3ck4r: How would I do that?
#ubuntu 2012-03-09
<f3ck4r> Lirth: fdisk is your friend.
<waxstone> f3chh4r: the 1st drive gets the mbr?
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, if you use the custom install you will just point grub at the correct drive, the custom is caled something other in the gui asking where to install.
<f3ck4r> waxstone: yeap
<Fyodorovna> a/called
<Lirth> f3ck4r, waxstone: what is mbr?
<f3ck4r> the problem actually could be cuz he is trying to write the mbr in another hdd, and that is probably the issue.
<waxstone> Lirth do you know if the unbuntu driv eis the 1st drive?
<Lirth> waxstone: for boot priority?
<waxstone> Lirth, Master Boot Record
<waxstone> Lirth, order connected to motherboard
<Lirth> waxstone: Is that based on cabling?
<waxstone> Lirth: as f3ck4r says the mbr might be on 1 drive and ubuntu on the other drive
<waxstone> Lirth, yes cabling
<f3ck4r> waxstone: if im not wrong there is a way to set it manually, if he knew how to do it
<Lirth> waxstone: I have an Asus Sabertooth p67. How to I rearrange it to get it right?
<waxstone> Lirth, You have PATA drives so the drive at the end of the cable is drive 1
<Lirth> waxstone: I have 2 drive 1s?
<waxstone> f3ch4r: im sure there is a simple way to do this
<waxstone> Lirth, connection in midle of cable
<Lirth> waxstone: I have two cables. One for each drive. I have no idea what you're talking about.
<multipass> Hi, my cron script isnt working and its also not reporting errors to the log file(i changed it because it was emailing me) * * * * * php /var/www/cron/cronscript.php > /var/www/cron/cronlog.txt
<multipass> any ideas?
<waxstone> Lirth, is the cable wide and fat or less than 1/2 inch
<waxstone> does it look like this http://www.eutronix.com/IDE_cable.htm
<Lirth> waxstone: less than 1/2 inch. It's a modern SATA cable
<waxstone> ok SATA on the mother board look for sata0 for 1st drive
<Lirth> waxstone: Nothing like that.
<waxstone> lowest sata on board is the 1st drive
<amaroks> Sir_Fawnpug: ~$ sudo  mount -t auto /dev/sdf /home/solus/node1
<waxstone> or look in your BIOS
<amaroks> mount: special device /dev/sdf does not exist
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, you need a partition number
<Sir_Fawnpug> Probably
<Sir_Fawnpug> Maybe sdf1?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Can you ls /dev and pastebin the result for me?
<amaroks> whats that? in EC2 i see this i-07c16b63 (FTP server):/dev/sdf (attached)
<nug700> I find it hard to belive that ubuntu hasn't had an official release for NVIDIA GTX 500 series products...
<amaroks> Sir_Fawnpug: http://pastebin.com/K9tsCNmH
<Sir_Fawnpug> nug700, that's up to NVidia.
<f3ck4r> nug700: the drive is old ;(
<nug700> None even show up in "Hardware drivers"
<Lirth> waxstone: The sata ports are stacked on my mobo. I found the label "boot device led" but I can't tell which one.
<waxstone> Fyodorovna: thanks, I tihkn thats the advance partitioning section last in the list
<Sir_Fawnpug> nug700, if you're using the proprietary drivers anyway
<nug700> I don't mean the ones from Nvidia
<Sir_Fawnpug> Do you mean nouveaux?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or however you spell it
<nug700> I mean the ones that would be availible in the package manager
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, in the latest release it is called something other at the botom.
<waxstone> Lirth, when you installed which option did you choose(it gives 4 options)?
<Fyodorovna> bottom
<Ekki> HEY
<Ekki> WHERE DO I GO TO REPORT A TROLL??
<f3ck4r> wut
<Sir_Fawnpug> amarok, can you type mount for me and put that in a pastebin?
<Ekki> whoops this is ubuntu
<Ekki> LOL xD
<Ekki> sorry
<f3ck4r> Ekki: hell
<Ekki> hell?
<Fyodorovna> Ekki, #ubuntu-ops for this channel.
<FloodBot1> Ekki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ekki> oh ok
<f3ck4r> Ekki: ;>
<Sir_Fawnpug> nug700, you can get both from the package manager, although I think the proprietary drivers are in multiverse
<Ekki> butts
<Lirth> waxstone: I only saw two at first, but I used the advanced one when I was following instructions online.
<nug700> Ok.. when i first installed ubuntu months ago, i check "hardware drivers" for my graphcis drivers.. but nothing was showing up
<waxstone> Lirth, the instructions online were for 1 drive or two?
<amaroks> Sir_Fawnpug: whats this you must specify the filesystem type
<nug700> i think installed the ones from Nvidia's website.. but apparently those aren't the ones i'm siposed to use
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, sometimes -t auto fails; what kind of filesystem is on that drive?
<nug700> I installd the ones*
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, do you have Ubuntu installed and it wont boot?
<Halexander9000> Um, little question here, would really appreciate a solution. Lost my Wine menu entry, somehow, in the Main Menu of LXDE's Desktop Manager to Ubuntu, so now I can't uninstall a game. How do I bring it back?
<waxstone> Lirth, did you make a /boot on the same drive as ubuntu?
<waxstone> Fyodorovna, grub fails for him but installed successfully
<Lirth> waxstone: Don't think so. I selected the drive for it though.
<amaroks> Sir_Fawnpug: its just a fresh ebs volume
<calico> Why could me internet connection be slower and act dumb on Ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, is the hd first in the list, there is a script that an be run that will save the 20 questions
<Sir_Fawnpug> Halexander9000, I think the wine config is called winecfg in the console
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, maybe you need to install filesystem drivers for it
<Fyodorovna> bootinfo | lirth run this script and pastebin the results text.
<Halexander9000> Sir_Fawnpug: And, how does that put it back in the main menu?
<waxstone> Fyodorovna, please save me ! =)
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | lirth run this script and pastebin the results text.
<ubottu> lirth run this script and pastebin the results text.: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Sir_Fawnpug> Halexander9000, maybe I misunderstood what you were asking; I thought you had lost the ability to configure wine
<Sir_Fawnpug> amaroks, I dug something up for you that might help: http://yoodey.com/how-attach-and-mount-ebs-volume-ec2-instance-ubuntu-1010
<f3ck4r> calico: what u mean by act dumb?!
<amaroks> Yeah I found that a minute ago
<Lirth> Fyodoronva: I can't run it. I can't even to use the terminal
<Halexander9000> Sir_Fawnpug: Actually, I lost the ability to navigate within the Wine File System because the Wine Menu in my StartMenu/MainMenu doesn't show up anymore. So I can't locate the uninstall program for this Limbo indy game that just refuses to run on my 2008 ASUS EEE PC 904HD.
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, you boot a live ubuntu cd and run it, if you wanrt this fixed do it.
<calico> f3ck4r, it just stalls at some point, skype disconnect, page don't load, while on my other pc (xp) which is just by me everything is ok
<Fyodorovna> want
<nug700> ok... should i use the x-swat PPA for my nvidia gtx 500 series card or not.. because my package manage/jockey doesn't have them apparent;y
<Sir_Fawnpug> Halexander9000, where's your wine root?
<f3ck4r> Lirth: just run from the pendrive or whatever u have and mount the partiiton were you install ubuntu
<nug700> appparently*
<Halexander9000> Sir_Fawnpug: I haven't the slightest idea.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Halexander9000, this won't solve your menu problem, but it will let you uninstall your game
<Sir_Fawnpug> But if you locate your wine root (probably ~/.wine) you can run the uninstall program directly from the console with wine prog-name
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, question after question is not needed things get confused the script will tell us where everything is then it is a easy fix.
<Halexander9000> Sir_Fawnpug: Will uninstalling and reinstalling return that entry back into the menu?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Halexander9000, possibly, I couldn't tell you.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Almost all oft he Windows Software I run is 15 years old
<Halexander9000> Sir_Fawnpug: I'll try that.
<waxstone> Lirth, Boot off your USB
<nug700> ok... should i use the x-swat PPA for my nvidia gtx 500 series card or not.. because my package manage/jockey doesn't have them.
<calico> f3ck4r, for example, i'm now trying to download a firefox addon, it says 0 bytes/sec and it doesn't load it ...
<f3ck4r> grubconf
<f3ck4r> calico: server?!
<phy1729> It seems there is a default message for when users first start irssi; how can I change it?
<calico> no f3ck4r this happened to me on variety of websites and on variety of distros whil i was still choosing one for me
<Fyodorovna> phy1729, what default message?
<f3ck4r> resolv.conf?!
<fraser> Hi. How do I set a keyring password for the guest user account?
<fraser> Is this even possib le?
<phy1729> Fyodorovna: "Looks like this is the first time you've run irssi." etc.
<phy1729> There's a "For Ubuntu specific help type "/connect irc.ubuntu.com" line near the end so I figured it was ubuntu specific
<f3ck4r> if u are using that crap network-manager omg! that is garbage.
<fraser> Is there any way to set a keyring password for the guest user on ubuntu?
<f3ck4r> the first thing that i've do is purge that crap.
<Lirth> f3ck4r, waxstone: pastebin.com/WFfA9fLx
<Halexander9000> So, gnash is lagging a lot on my machine. And since Adobe screwed us all, what I am to do to optimize the frame-rate of my youtube videos?
 * CFHowlett SOLVED *oem passwd* = "password"
<Sir_Fawnpug> CFHowlett, change it to something like 12345.
<Sir_Fawnpug> And also change the lock on my luggage.
<Halexander9000> Or QWOP!
<spaceneedle> Bug:The user theme extension doesn't work in precise pangolin. Cannot install any themes.
<CFHowlett> Sir_Fawnpug   right, right!  :)
<Lirth> spaceneedle: Try the channel #ubuntu+1 for prereleases.
<waxstone> Lirth, f3ck4r , fyodorovna: pastebin.com/WFfA9fLx  MBR on different drive from install it seems
<spaceneedle> alright.
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, did you make a boot partition as well when you installed you have no bootloader in the mbr and are missing files.
<Lirth> Fyodorovna: I thought I did. I guess I'll reinstall again and try doing that.
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, missing files as well needs a chroot in and a purge and reinstall of grub and loading to the mbr
<f3ck4r> waxstone: like i said, he need to set some space to install ubuntu on same partition and for me it is where is the ssd
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, don'y use a boot partition if you did.
<Fyodorovna> don't
<f3ck4r> a live thing can fix the problem D;
<thereindarkness> can someone please help, I installed ubunto server, created /var/www but I nothing I put there shows up through browser
<waxstone> Lirth, f3ck4r , fyodorovna: My knowledge of grub doesnt extend to this much fixing
<repozitor> hello every body,
<repozitor> how to active monitor mode in ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, not a easy thing it took me a long time to figure some of it out, the bootscript helps a great deal.
<waxstone> Fyodorovna, yes im definitely taking notes. thanks for this script
<f3ck4r> if im not wrong he can run a live ubuntu, mount the partiiton that actually have ubuntu and reinstall grub and fix the path of it.
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, I learned it all on the ubuntu forums, there are a group that knows this stuff some are mods.
<pung> its 13:37 somewhere
<vicium> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<f3ck4r> finally finish the dling of the iso D;
<waxstone> Fyodorovna, Will probably signup then, ive learned a lot here on the irc
<Lirth> Fyodorovna, waxstone, f3ck4r: Reinstalling now.
<waxstone> Lirth, reinstall using one drive
<pung> how can I reset my password? i typed it wrong twice
<Fyodorovna> waxstone, look for drs305's thread on grub and oldfred's posts they are the main two but there are others.
<Lirth> waxstone: I am. The SSD is unplugged
<Fyodorovna> threads"s*
<f3ck4r> Lirth: =p
<waxstone> Lirth, thats should solve it
<Lirth> waxstone: I hope so.
<pung> dos no one can help?
<nibbler> pung, boot from cd, chroot to the system on disk, and use passwd to change your password
<f3ck4r> w00t wine 1.4 ^_^
<nibbler> f3ck4r, my game runs well since 1.2 - but they promise nicer performance ;-)
<waxstone> Fyodorovna, bookmarking thanks for the lead. GRUB is a major issue here
<f3ck4r> nibbler: what game?!
<sourchimp> .
<CFHowlett> pung you want to change your login password?
<nibbler> f3ck4r, "company of heroes"
<f3ck4r> nibbler: bfbc2 for me D;
<truexfan81> when wayland is release will it fix the problems with nvidia xineramma and compositing?
<f3ck4r> damn! dns problems with micosoft ;(
<Lirth> Fyodorovna: It worked. Thanks
<Lirth> How do I get my graphics card driver for a GTX 570?
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, no problem. :)
<syddraf> Is there a way to install more modern kernel versions (3.2+) without compiling from source?
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, did you reinstall?
<Lirth> Fyodorovn: Yeah. Now it just boots with the blinky underscore.
<Fyodorovna> Lirth, I will trigger the bots message on nomodeet, then when in do a update and upgrade and then look in additional drivers
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Lirth> Fyodorovna: Once I get the drivers I just reboot and go normally from there?
<waxstone> Lirth: Congrats :)
<zabomber> how do i see all devices connected in /dev?
<zabomber> i dont want to see mounted devices
<zabomber> just connected ones
<truexfan81> doing more reading i'm thinking the answer to my question is yes, it appears wayland will have a built in compositor
<truexfan81> seems like that would work regardless of drivers or display setup, if its built in to the xserver
<LukeNukem> Hello, i run a script with playonlinux..i cancel it and then i run it again and now it says file not found and sits there trying to install directX
<LukeNukem> :\
<CFHowlett> LukeNukem   see http://www.playonlinux.com/en/forums.html
<vadi2> Is anyone else using Unity2D here?
<truexfan81> is there a way to install unity 2d on lucid based distros?
<onoez_omg> hi, i need some help on setting up wireless ap http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<LukeNukem> CFHowlett, does not help.
<symaxian> How can i tell if something is mounted as read-only
<gvo> mount
<waxstone> Lirth, any issues adding nomodeset to the kernal line?
<gvo> symaxian: the mount command.
<sam555> hello all
<sam555> what is the ps command to sort the memory in order?
<symaxian> Still nothing, so after dropping to a root shell from the recovery option the root drive is mounted as read-only
<Whiskey> anyone good on bash scripts?
<gvo> Whiskey: Just ask a question.
<symaxian> How can I reset Xorg or uninstall the amd drivers other than from the recovery root shell?
<Whiskey> well
<Whiskey> i got a script i try to make
<Whiskey> its a menu and when i try to execute a function from it i don´t get any output
<Whiskey> i try to echo in the function
<Escherial> does anyone happen to know why having a mounted sshfs share makes my laptop unable to sleep?
<onoez_omg> Escherial, how do you mount it?
<Whiskey> This is how it looks
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/aCmX49CG
<Escherial> onoez_omg: i have the following in my /etc/fstab: sshfs#faisal@hrungnir.dyndns.org:/home/faisal    /mnt/sshfs/hrungnir    fuse    comment=sshfs,noauto,users,exec,uid=1000,gid=1000,allow_other,reconnect,transform_symlinks,BatchMode=yes 0 0
<Escherial> (i'm "faisal", by the way)
<onoez_omg> Escherial, i experienced the same problem using sshfs and in my case i stopped using it and started to mount it over gnome nautilus built-in implementation of the feature
<symaxian> Why is / mounted as read-only in recovery mode, how is that useful at all?
<Escherial> onoez_omg: my issue with that is that nautilus likes to freeze up when i lose my network connection; i was doing that previously
<onoez_omg> oh
<Escherial> i'm planning on trying out autofs (or perhaps autossh somehow) to deal with the loss of network connection, but so far sshfs seems to be more responsive than sftp via nautilus
<onoez_omg> maybe it could be sorta a workaround to unmount it totally before putting laptop to sleep :/
<waxstone> !bash | whiskey
<ubottu> whiskey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Escherial> onoez_omg: heh, yeah, that's the only way i could leave work today without shutting down completely
<Escherial> took me a while to figure out that that's what was hanging it up
<waxstone> Wiskey #bash might help
<gvo> Whiskey: You might get better results on the #bash channel too.
<waxstone> Whiskey #bash might help
<Whiskey> its dead
<JoshDreamland> Hi, my mouse buttons just stopped working.
<JoshDreamland> All of them.
<JoshDreamland> Movement's fine, I Just can't click.
<waxstone> join #bash
<JoshDreamland> Usually switching to tty1 and back fixes Ubuntu's input problems, but in this case, it isn't.
<onoez_omg> Escherial, in case you was copying a nice amount over it, the better way to do this is using filezilla or probably another sftp client
<onoez_omg> the process becomes more stable
<onoez_omg> need some help with hostapd (something goes totally wrong lol) http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<onoez_omg> shortly: i was unbale to switch ar9285 to master mode
<franz_> is there any way to format micro sd hc to fat 16 64 kb cluster?
<JoshDreamland> what's happened is that one of the wxWidgets Code::Blocks uses has captured my mouse somehow
<JoshDreamland> and I would really like to get it back
<onoez_omg> franz_, man mkdosfs
<franz_> onoez_omg what is that
<franz_> an app?
<onoez_omg> just type that stuff into terminal
<franz_> kk
<onoez_omg> or you could probably use some gui like gparted to do that =)
<symaxian> How can I connect to ethernet in root terminal?
<user82> hi. i got a little problem in unity. i added skype to the quick start bar(whats the official name for that..) and it will not start up. if i type "skype" in the terminal it will. where can i edit the shortcuts for the menu to see what goes wrong?
<onoez_omg> symaxian, ifconfig tool
<franz_> onoez_omg dude, can you tell me please which command should I do to format /de/sdb1 to fat16 64 kb clusters?
<franz_> /dev/sdb1 to fat16 64 kb clusters?
<symaxian> hm, still not seeing it
<onoez_omg> 16384 sectors per cluster
<TR3M0R> buenas
<CFHowlett> !es|TR3M0R
<TR3M0R> saludos desde Perú
<ubottu> TR3M0R: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TR3M0R> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TR3M0R> oh! ok, thx CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> TR3M0R   good luck.
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<symaxian> "ifconfig eth0 up" should work correct? It appears to but the network is still unreachable
<onoez_omg> symaxian, man ifconfig
<TR3M0R> question: exist some app like SIRI from UBUNTU 11.10?
<brian_> brianp1992
<Shlink> .-.
<brianp1992> brian
<TR3M0R> CFHowlett question: exist some app like SIRI from UBUNTU 11.10?
<mebigfatguy> greetings, my kern.log file is 16G close to half of my drive.... I tried using logrotate in crontab, but i don't seem to effect anything there... Any urls how to keep those files small?
<mebigfatguy> here's my /etc/logrotate.conf file http://pastebin.com/6dhPRZGN
<mebigfatguy> here's my /etc/crontab -> 0 01 * * * root /usr/sbin/logrotate /etc/logrotate.conf > /dev/null 2>&1
<symaxian> After setting an IP address it appears I have a connection to my home router but nothing else
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<fishscene> Symaxian: Did you set a DNS server?
<symaxian> I'm guessing no
<onoez_omg> man resolv.conf
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<symaxian> Is there just a simple way to restore X settings? dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to do it
<nishttal2> i chose to encrypt my home directory during installation.. can i go back now?
<onoez_omg> probably after serious changes (if those were caused by some 3rd-side app) it could store a backup of your xorg.conf file
<KI7MT> nishttal2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How_to_Remove_an_Encrypted_Private_Directory_Setup
<nishttal2> KI7MT, thats for a private folder.. my complete home directory is encrypted
<KI7MT> Well, your /home folder is a directory too.
<kawer>                             .::::..:::....
<kawer>                           .:""":::..::.  :::..
<kawer>                       ...::::::.     :.::: ':::
<kawer>                   ..:::::.. ..:::.  .  '::: :".::.
<FloodBot1> kawer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kawer>                 .::::" . '": ' .::.. ": ::" :.. '::
<kawer>               ..::...  ':..: .:::::::.:. :::.: ':::":.
<nishttal2> yeah.. but all settings/config i made in my home would be lost.. as this talks about copying data out and then removing the folder
<FloodBot1> kawer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kawer>            .:::::'""":..:::::::"''  ''"::..::::'::".:::.
<KI7MT> nishttal2, I this will tell you what you need to do: ecryptfs-setup-private --undo
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<kawer> -.
<ActionParsnip> quiet tonight...
<bastidrazor> thats good. Ubuntu works for all
<KI7MT> I was just thinking the same thing, was wondering if xchat was defunked or something
<thetinyjesus> does anyone know if they figured out ios 5 yet
<ch33z> Hey is there a command to make sure my linux system doesnt go to sleep?
<hammommah> i have partition for windows boot that shows up in file broswer all the time, how do i get rid of it
<ch33z> or turn off
<yamahaalex37> hey #offtopic what name do you like better pleeease: artificialex or abnormalex
<ch33z> when its idle it goes to sleep or turns off.
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: I add some lines to my xorg.conf that work well
<ch33z> ActionParsnip what do you mean?
<ch33z> its on a gui for now
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: I add this to my xorg.conf file and the screen never dims
<ActionParsnip> ch33z: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875487/
<royale1223> my ubuntu won't reboot or power off. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> royale1223: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does it turn off?
<ActionParsnip> royale1223: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<royale1223> precise
<royale1223> reboot -f works
<Wildbat> sorry dump question: i forget how to stop join/part msg in xchat ...
<royale1223> ActionParsnip: how do i look deeper into this?
<Wulf> Hello.
<SixtyFold> #xchat
<ActionParsnip> royale1223: precise is offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<nishttal2> if I selected encrypted home directory while installing windows.. do all user's get encrypted home as well?
<Wulf> I created my own cataclyst packages for natty and installed them with dpkg -i; but the graphics driver is not activated. When I try to activate them via the GUI, I get an error message.
<ActionParsnip> royale1223: the channel motd clearly states
<nishttal2> i mean users I create after installation
<Wulf> How can I activate them manually?
<Level1> Does the ubuntu liveCD have gparted on it?
<ActionParsnip> Level1: yes
<soreau> Wulf: What is wrong with the default radeon driver?
<Wulf> soreau: too old, doesn't support my hardware
<soreau> Wulf: What version of ubuntu and what card model?
<Whiskey> I have a check tha t not working
<Whiskey> [ ! dpkg -l "libssl-dev" &>/dev/null ] <--- its finds it
<royale1223> ActionParsnip: I know that. I just need to know how to look deep into this? How do I get an error log etc?
<Whiskey> but under version its says none cuz its not installed
<Whiskey> how to make it check for version also and its not allowed to be none?
<Wulf> soreau: natty and.. uh.. pci ID 1002:9644
<Kaizen> how do i limit the number of concurrent logins over ssh to 1 per user?
<sacarlson> onoez_omg: I've had problems with my rt73 raylink wifi device I can't seem to get it to go into master mode also any more.  I guess it's the firmware they now install in the device that's the cause
<Wulf> soreau: some oneboard crap, "AMD Radeon HD 6410D
<Wulf> Sumo_Desktop"
<soreau> Wulf: You might consider installing 12.04 when it's released
<soreau> Wulf: but to use the proprietary driver.. why didn't you try to install it with the gui to begin with?
<franz_> how to open an app with proxy?
<Wulf> soreau: I have more than one of these machines. I did that on the first one, driver is too old for my hardware.
<helo__> hello
<Wulf> soreau: so I built packages for the new driver. Works good on first one, doesn't load on others
<soreau> Wulf: You might consider trying the radeon driver default in 12.04
<soreau> It should support it AFAIK
<helo__> I cannot get my Ubuntu system to boot after moving the partition to a different position on the disk. Can anyone help?
<symptom> I just received a security update for oneric.  I forgot to look at the description or summary.  Can someone point me to where this info is archived?
<eein-> why does do programs create a .folder name in ~ making a cluttered mess? wouldnt be better for all programs to make a subfolder within one folder in ~
<eein-> -does
<Wulf> soreau: but I'm not running 12.04 :-)
<Wulf> soreau: and my packages are fine
<soreau> Wulf: So what's the problem?
<Wulf> it's just that ubuntu doesn't load them
<Wulf> * the driver
<soreau> Wulf: Can you pastebin.com your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<sacarlson> helo__: same disk?  did you modify /etc/fstab to match new config?
<Wulf> soreau: sure, give me a minute
<eein-> is there a technical reason that programs make a folder ~ ?
<sacarlson> helo__: I think you will also have to update-grub, as I guess it's not finding /boot  where it would expect
<Wulf> sacarlson: is /boot not in /boot?
<sacarlson> wulf: I'm not sure, that depends on what helo__: moved to where
<ActionParsnip> eein-: they hold the config for the app for that user
<ActionParsnip> royale1223: ask in #ubuntu+1 and they can help
<waxstone> helo__: you can run this script for more info
<waxstone> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<royale1223> ActionParsnip: okay. thaks
<Wulf> soreau: note to myself, don't trust what that other sysadmin is doing.
<Wulf> soreau: installed driver packages, works fine. Sorry :-)
<eein-> ActionParsnip, i know what they do but why cram a million of them in ~ rather than having a folder like "apps" and then making a sub folder in that.  it just gets annoying having a ton of folders in my home firectory
<magicJ> when I get a report from dmegitis inseconds since boot - how do I get the seconds at boot in seconds this epoch etc so I can convert to a time
<eein-> does that not make sense?
<ActionParsnip> eein-: they are hidden, so you never see them
<eein-> yeah then how do i know they exist?
<eein-> i see them all the time
<ActionParsnip> eein-: I know what you mean, putting them in the ~/.config folder would make sense
<sacarlson> eein-: it's also designed so that you can have many users on that same system, each haveing there own unique configs
<eein-> a lot of programs show .folders all the time like filezilla
<eein-> for one
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: the issue is the fact that it clutters $HOME
<eein-> yeah but there isnt really a good reason to be at the root of ~ as far as I have seen
<ActionParsnip> eein-: you could compile the apps to use a different folder, would take a while :)
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: eein-: oh like the 40 other applications I now have installed do,  I guess they must be moving in that direction
<eein-> yeah which is why i asked why it isnt already done like that, like if there was some technical reason it wasnt thought out to make things nice and neat
<jen_> how do you get the ubuntu taskbar somewhere else?
<jen_> like to the left or something
<jen_> is it possible?
<symptom> I just received a security update for oneric.  I forgot to look at the description or summary.  Can someone point me to where this info is archived?
<druonysus> instead of adding the ppa:chris-lea/gmp can I just add ppa:chris-lea ??
<eein-> sacarlson, you have apps that create a sub folder of a folder already?  what is the folder name?
<ActionParsnip> jen_: how do you mean 'taskbar'?
<hiexpo> hola gang
<jen_> the thing at the side where you do everything from
<jen_> its called a taskbar right?
<eein-> sacarlson, the parent folder?  i havent seen programs that do that
<sacarlson> eein-: first in the list /home/sacarlson/.config/audacious
<eein-> sacarlson, huh look at that hadnt noticed that i guess vlc, inkscape, and chromium are there so maybe this will soon clear up
<eein-> ah crap battery dying, thanks for pointing that out sacarlson
<Whiskey> is it anyway to do [ "dpkg -l libssl-dev | grep '<ingen>'" ] like that but it shuld pass if it not match <ingen> ??
<sacarlson> eein-: they must have stole your idea before you patented it
<trism> Whiskey: grep -v
<Whiskey> kk
<jen__> how can I move the taskbar on ubuntu?
<jen__> like to the left or something
<ActionParsnip> jen_: do you mean the unity panel, on the left holding all the apps as they run?
<ActionParsnip> jen_: Unity bar is on the left by default
<dunken> Hello
<dunken> hello god-zotac
<dunken> how are you the chan ?
<dunken> hello the chan
<dunken> are you here ?
<graingert> Tread
<graingert> Yes even
<dunken> it was a long time in irc
<graingert> D
<dunken> i m new on ubuntu
<dunken> and its hard for me to become geek
<dunken> but i learn
<graingert> dunken: sound good to me. keep it up
<god-zotac> dunken:: hi
<dunken> hi god-zotac
<graingert> Woo
<god-zotac> dunken:: do i know you?
<dunken> is it hard to install mpeg 3 plugin on ubuntu ?
<dunken> no god-zotac, i dont think
<god-zotac> dunken:: plugin for what?  lame is easy to install,  ffmpeg also is easy :D
<graingert> I wonder what my quit message will be
<dunken> ok
<dunken> thanks
<dunken> i try lame
<graingert> When you run the Ubuntu instaLLC
<god-zotac> dunken:: what are you needing the "plugin" for  did you really mean  a plugin? or do you just need the  mp3 codec  in general?
<god-zotac> afaik ubuntu plays mp3s fine out of the box
<Coldfire202> Can someone help me out?
<CFHowlett> god-zotac   nope -
<dunken> mp3 codec in general, sorry
<graingert> It will offer to instal l proprietary plugins
<CFHowlett> god-zotac   .mp3 has to be installed
<exoplanet> hello, i have a problem with adding a ppa :   http://nopaste.info/d657c77e3c.html
<dunken> but i just try ubuntu
<dunken> not installed
<god-zotac> CFHowlett:: .mp3?
<CFHowlett> !ask|Coldfire202
<ubottu> Coldfire202: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dunken> you know
<Coldfire202> I always forget that! D:
<god-zotac> dunken:: i'd just install all the gstreamer plugins (good, bad,ugly)  lame, and ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> exoplanet: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: you need to install codecs to play mp3, its not in the default install
<dunken> ok god-zotac, thanks a lot
<exoplanet> oh sorry i forgot that, its 11.10  the ocelot :)   ActionParsnip
<graingert> exoplanet: are you being MITM's
<trism> exoplanet: seems like a relevant bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pycurl/+bug/926548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 926548 in pycurl (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository fails with gnutls_handshake error" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> trism: nice :)
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: ok, but i never have had an issue playing mp3s, maybe because i always install the things i mentioned
<Coldfire202> Ok, so I try to install ubuntu on my hard drive. I mounted the whole thing to my USB through pendrive USB installer. Right version, right ISO, etc.          I go to install it to my HDD beside Windows, I get an iso_path error.            I even tried installing it on my 1tb external HDD so I can use it on my other computer I have. I get some sort of space error? I have 800 gigs left of space.
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: indeed ;)
<Coldfire202> I can not figure out what to do
<ActionParsnip> Coldfire202: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<petoo> may day!
<petoo> my computer won't let me login
<petoo> its using KDE login manager
<ActionParsnip> petoo: what happens when you try?
<Coldfire202> ActionParsnip: Explain what you mean please
<CFHowlett> petoo   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Coldfire202
<ubottu> Coldfire202: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<graingert> petoo: did you try using the recovery boit option?
<ActionParsnip> Coldfire202: your image could have errors and/or not be complete
<exoplanet> graingert,  i'am behind a proxy, it really implausible. me --> proxy | ISP
<petoo> ActionParsnip when i use my password it seems to loggin in but then it again shows me same login screen , no login failed message
<graingert> Coldfire202: Ubuntu has a disk check built in
<petoo> and i have been using this password from very long time
<Coldfire202> Well, I was talking to a friend, about the external hard drive, and he said something about partitioning it first? He went offline right after so I couldn't ask him
<ActionParsnip> petoo: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login there, then run:  df -h   do you have lots of free space?
<Coldfire202> I'm on Windows XP right now
<ActionParsnip> Coldfire202: does the ISO you downloaded pass MD5 test....?
<dunken> god-zotac, it works
<CFHowlett> graingert   different test than the md5sum
<Coldfire202> I'm about to test, be right back
<dunken> !
<dunken> cool
<dunken> thanks a lot
<petoo> ActionParsnip there  must be around 100 megs of free space
<graingert> exoplanet: Maybe your proxy is messing with SSL
<god-zotac> dunken:: yw
<ActionParsnip> petoo: thats not a lot, try:  sudo apt-get clean
<exoplanet> no, but thanks i looks like the bug posted by trism (thanks for that!)
<exoplanet> *i think…
<Miqi> I have a problem with my hard drive's partition table.
<petoo> ActionParsnip thanks
<CFHowlett> Miqi   details plaz
<CFHowlett> *plz*
<Miqi> I think I need to change the BSD disklabel
<Miqi> parted gives the error that it doesn't recognize the disklabel
<Miqi> I'm on a live cd
<ActionParsnip> petoo: I suggest you remove old unused kernels too, that gives a LOT of extra space
<CFHowlett> Miqi   sfaik there's no way to convert bsd to ext4 (default ubuntu disk format)
<Miqi> It's not necessarilly bsd
<Deihmos> does ubuntu not support switchable graphics
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: nvidia and amd have both said they will not be suporting the technology
<petoo> yea
<petoo> sure I will try
<Deihmos> oh well
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: there is a project called ironhide and one called bumblebee to help
<petoo> thanks
<petoo> :)
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: its not great
<ActionParsnip> Deihmos: it seems to be getting better but i've not seen a success story with it
<exoplanet> whats with bumblebee? i heard it worked very well with optimus
<Deihmos> also when I boot my fans go crazy on my laptop
<Deihmos> not a good experience so far
<mi3> HI!
<CFHowlett> mi3   greetings
<mi3> CFHowlett hey man sup
<Miqi> linux just doesn't recognize the disklabel. However, sudo fdisk -l  gives me this:
<CFHowlett> mi3   your world - I only live in it.  what's teh ubuntu issue?
<Miqi> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x280120b3  This doesn't look like a partition table Probably you selected the wrong device.     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1  
<Coldfire202> Okay, I'm back. The MD5 check sums are the same
<CFHowlett> !paste|miqi
<mi3> coming to it..
<ubottu> miqi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mi3> !cookie | CFHowlett
<ubottu> CFHowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * CFHowlett blushes
<mi3> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Miqi> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x280120b3  This doesn't look like a partition table Probably you selected the wrong device.     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1  
<Miqi> gah
<mi3> !paste | miqi
<ubottu> miqi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phpgeek> hi
<CFHowlett> phpgeek   greetigns
<CFHowlett> *greetings*
<ActionParsnip> mi3: thanks :)
<phpgeek> i am new here
<mi3> yeah ActionParsnip howz the day/night going?
<CFHowlett> phpgeek   do you need ubuntu support?
<Coldfire202> MD5s are the same.
<Coldfire202> so there is no issue
<ActionParsnip> mi3: 3:20am and at work
<Coldfire202> with that
<ActionParsnip> mi3: not bad really
<phpgeek> not for now, but i am using ubuntu too
<mi3> wow so late?
<ActionParsnip> mi3: yep, 4 hours to go
<CFHowlett> phpgeek   general conversation can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phpgeek> ok thanks for information
<Miqi> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=202555
<Miqi> That's my fdisk
<CFHowlett> phpgeek   enjoy your ubuntu experience.
<phpgeek> ubuntu, very lovely for beginners
<Coldfire202> CFHowlett can you help me?
<exoplanet> Miqi, its text you can copy it!
<CFHowlett> Coldfire202   possibly - haven't been tracking so plz restate the problem.
<psyclone18723986> I am having problems with video playback in 11.10
<phpgeek> but i dont like later release of ubuntu desktop environtment
<psyclone18723986> the media appears to be skipping frames
<Miqi> I tried copying from pastebin, but it got formatted badly
<ActionParsnip> phpgeek: then install xfce4 and use xfce...or use kde
<phpgeek> now i am using lxde, nice and lightweiht desktop
<ActionParsnip> phpgeek: i love lxde
<Coldfire202> Ok, so I try to install ubuntu on my hard drive. I mounted the whole thing to my USB through pendrive USB installer. Right version, right ISO, etc.          I go to install it to my HDD beside Windows, I get an iso_path error.            I even tried installing it on my 1tb external HDD so I can use it on my other computer I have. I get some sort of space error? I have 800 gigs left of space.          And the MD5 Check Sums are t
<phpgeek> ActionParsnip, u too?
<phpgeek> any body here who experienced with web programmer on ubuntu?
<Miqi> Coldfire202: Have you tried installing from a cd or other iso?
<Coldfire202> Hm, CD. No.
<Miqi> phpgeek: I've some web programming experience
<waxstone> phpgeek,  here
<Coldfire202> Don't think I have one
<Coldfire202> I can only use USB :/
<Miqi> As in you don't have a disk drive?
<Fyodorovna> Coldfire202, you might try the unetbootin usb loader.
<Coldfire202> I have
<CFHowlett> Coldfire202   wait, MOUNTED the iso to pendrive?
<Miqi> Have you been using yumi?
<zivester> anyone here rip DVD's... if so, what do u use? (looking for a straight clone of the dvd to archive it)... I might encode it later
<Coldfire202> I think so, I guess
<phpgeek> what software i must install for php programming
<phpgeek> except eclipse as ide?
<Coldfire202> Whatever the procces that it uses does.
<waxstone> phpgeek, eclipse or netbeans
<Coldfire202> Mounting or whatever
<psyclone18723986> can someone help with this issue, when I play a file in vlc media player the video output is like it is skipping frames, it doesnt play smoothly
<CFHowlett> Coldfire202   unetbootin and startupdiskcreator copy/format/prepare the usb so it'll boot the iso.  NOT mounting ...
<waxstone> phpgeek, I use netbeans
<Miqi> How did you put the iso on your pendrive?
<phpgeek> i mean, except ide?
<Coldfire202> Well, I just need to install it
<phpgeek> are the ide is enough for php programming?
<CFHowlett> Coldfire202   unetbootin or startupdiskcreator then
<ActionParsnip> !ide | phpgeek
<ubottu> phpgeek: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Miqi> Coldfire202: Yeah, but you have to use unetbootin or yumi to make your pendrive bootable
<pat123> i got rid of windows a couple months ago and for some reason.....
<waxstone> phpgeek, netbeans has error checking , you can use gedit if you want something simple like notepad
<phpgeek> ubottu, nice share
<Coldfire202> Ok hold on
<phpgeek> waxtone, thanks for information
<Coldfire202> I will restart EVERYTHING
<Saiful> hei
<Coldfire202> now computer wise
<Coldfire202> I mean installing and such
<pat123> i wanted to install it back
<CFHowlett> Saiful   greetings.
<CFHowlett> Coldfire202   no worries.
<phpgeek> for php-gtk, whats tool should use?
<Saiful> problem broadcom
<CFHowlett> Saiful   wait 1 sex
<CFHowlett> *sec*
<mi3> How can I display the available updates in conky? I have this line but i get an error while loading ${execi 3600 aptitude search '~U' | wc -l | tail > ~/.config/conky/cairosidebar/upd}
<pat123> yes i have broadcom pb here
<mi3> aptitude is for debian os whats the ubuntu equivalent, in this case?
<Saiful> how to connection wireless with terminal
<waxstone> phpgeek, Im not familiar with gtk but syntax highlighting and debugging is  very important for me
<CFHowlett> Saiful   pat123 here's the basic broadcom tutorial.  read carefully and follow the steps.  it does work:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mi3> Saiful: what?
<pat123> only with some....i need a tutorial with picture on how to install drivers because i dont get it i search o yes i did
<Saiful> thanks
<phpgeek> now i am using eclipse, but i am very frustated for configuration
<waxstone> phpgeek, I use only netbeans unless I have to make a quick and dirty edit then I would use a text editor
<phpgeek> is netbean suited for zend framework?
<mi3> anyone?
<phpgeek> netbean is very heavy with memory resource
<bastidrazor> mi3: you can have aptitude in ubuntu. install it.
<mi3> but will it give me the updates bastidrazor?
<waxstone> phpgeek,  yes
<bastidrazor> mi3: it should.
<mi3> bastidrazor i mean the number of updates?
<mi3> ok
<waxstone> phpgeek,  yes@zend
<phpgeek> waxtone, thanks for information
<phpgeek> may be i must try netbean later
<waxstone> phpgeek, no problem goodluck
<theblakester_> here soon after i install ubuntu thru wubi i will need some help editing my fstab file to auto mount my windows partition each time i logon anyone up for this......
<phpgeek> waxtone, do you now opensource software for warehouse management?
<phpgeek> with php absolutely
<Fyodorovna> theblakester_, ubuntu is a file in windows, there is no partition to mount.
<timposey> can anyone tell me how to enable packet capturing in Ubuntu 11.10 I am trying to get wireshark to run on my machine.
<theblakester_> i kno but when i log on my windows drive does not mount
<bastidrazor> theblakester_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab  this tells you all you need to know.;
<Fyodorovna> theblakester_, with a wubi.
<phpgeek> i mean created with php, off course
<pat123> so far only ubuntu 11.04 i386 working for me out of the box acer aspire
<waxstone> phpgeek,  no. This conversation is beginning to go offtopic for this room which is for  ubuntu help
<pat123> wwith broadcom sta wireless
<CFHowlett> pat123   did you see the tutorial I sent
<phpgeek> ok, thanks
<mi3> bastidrazor it is not showing me those updates even after i install aptitude
<bastidrazor> mi3: more than likely its because it requires sudo to run it.
<pat123> im thinking buying an other wireless device more adaptative to my needs
<mi3> bastidrazor it does not take sudo permissions just to check updates?
<theblakester----> so ubuntu does not pick up my windows partition
<bazhang> theblakester----, with wubi?
<theblakester----> ya
<ldc> Help! Im having trouble with Chromium and Flash
<bazhang> theblakester----, what are you trying to do, explain
<ActionParsnip> theblakester----: are you booted to an Ubuntu installed via wubi?
<theblakester----> it will be a min before it is installed so how long are u going to be around for
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   bazhang he boots wubi, wants to mount windows partition
<theblakester----> eta 40 til ubuntu is dled
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: ty
<bazhang> CFHowlett, ok thanks
<dr_willis> wubi automaticly mounts the windows partoon to some location i recall
<bazhang> theblakester----, wait, it's not even installed yet?
<ActionParsnip> theblakester----: run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows    and you can access the data easily
<CFHowlett> theblakester----   so there's no confusion - wubi is designed an ubuntu testing installation - NOT  a long-term use solution...
<mi3> what does "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" mean?
<theblakester----> well i dont want to delete windows
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<CFHowlett> theblakester----   "dual boot" allows you to install ubuntu and windows sidebyside
<mi3> theblakester----
<Coldfire202> Hello, sorry about being gone so long. I got side tracked by YouTube.
<Coldfire202> I formated the USB in which my ISO was on.
<Coldfire202> Now, first of all. I need to figure out where I'm installiing it
<Coldfire202> I'
<Coldfire202> ;;
<Coldfire202> DANG IT!
<Coldfire202> I'll pm you CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> Coldfire202   OK
<dr_willis> clear questions help you get clear answers.
<onoez_omg> but i guess the idea to switch the adapter to one that *known-to-work* is the main option in my case lol
<theblakester----> what mi3
<mi3> sorry to interrupt you theblakester----
<theblakester----> what
<theblakester----> what
<phong_> hi guys, i'm in sftp terminal...how can i switch to  my ubuntu so that i can do 'ls' to view files?
<phong_> currently i'm in 'sftp>'  how can i switch to my ubuntu...so that i can view files to do upload
<phong_> i dont really want to open another terminal window
<konam> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> phong_: http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/Unix/sFTPRef.htm
<mi3> have a look at this and enjoy http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-02232012-015217am.php
<phong_> ActionParsnip, u're super so the  key is '!'
<konam> i've seen that on ubuntu when i compress a file on rar or zip many times the file isn't actually "compressed", if i zip anything on windows it gets noticeably smaller, at least a couple of MBs, not the case on ubuntu. is there a way i could change the compression percentage of the default archive creation software?
<phong_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<phong_> ActionParsnip, by default if i put or get...is it in binary mode?
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<ActionParsnip> phong_: not sure I always use nautilus
<dr_willis> konam:  arvhivers normally have options for how hard to try to compress stuff. trade off is more cpu load and time
<Escherial> ugh, autofs seemed cool at first, but if i'm going to have to put up with it freezing up for 20 seconds every time i leave it alone for half a minute i'm not sure what i'm going to do :\
<konam> dr_willis i suppose, i just haven't seen this options on ubuntu's default archiver, just the ones to set password, # of parts to split it, etc.
<Lampynaut> any good themes for 11.10?
<popsch> how come my samba connection on linux only gets 50% of the bandwidth compared to a macos? on a 1Gbps, I get about 25Mbps with my mac over CIFS or over smbfs and with my ubuntu box, I only get 10-12Mbps.
<ActionParsnip> Lampynaut: many
<dr_willis> konam:  you are looking at the front end to the cli tools. use the cli directly for full control.
<ActionParsnip> popsch: look into the socket_options line in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lampynaut> actionparsnip: Could you recommend a repository which might provide them, or a theming agent software i might look into?
<Lampynaut> or a source at which i might learn of these things :<
<ubuntu> hi
<Lampynaut> Hello uncreative name D:
<konam> dr_willis how is the CLI interface called? what is the main command for that archiver?
<ubuntu> thats me
<ubuntu> uncreative
<ActionParsnip> Lampynaut: there are the bisigi themes, tastes will vary so what someone likes you will hate
<onoez_omg> Lampynaut, deviantart.com is a home for many private art projects including various themes and stuff
<popsch> ActionParsnip, you mean on the server or on the client side?
<Coldfire202> Ok, can someone else help me where CFHowlett left off?
<Coldfire202> I need to know before I go on
<ubuntu> join/ #hardware
<Lampynaut> hummm. <3 I'll continue to look into deviantart and bisigi themes. Thank you for your assistance.
<Lampynaut> typing dyslexia!
<ActionParsnip> popsch: server
<Coldfire202> ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> konam:  depends on what you are using. zip. rar. so on
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<popsch> ActionParsnip, but I get better performance with macos on the same server than with ubuntu
<fahrudin> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> popsch: then it will have duifferent config as its a different OS, obviously...
<ubuntu> anyone know how to get a fresh copy of bios 1.70 on my bios rom its in a toshiba m45s265 sattellite laptop
<ActionParsnip> popsch: different OSes act and perform differently under different situations as they have different setups
<superdave321> I need to install kernel headers to use VMware workstation. When I do apt-get install linux-headers, it says that I need to pick one from a list. which one should I choose?
<ActionParsnip> !find headers
<ubottu> Found: libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-3.0.0-12, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae, linux-headers-3.0.0-12-virtual, linux-headers-lbm-3.0.0-12-generic, linux-headers-lbm-3.0.0-12-generic-pae, libcomplearn1-headers (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=headers&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<superdave321> yep.
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: is there linux-headers-generic
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: yes, but it's 'generic [version number]' should I just go with the latest?
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: go with the one whicnh matches your kernels
<tables> does ubuntu have clipboard history?
<dr_willis> you can install clipbord managers
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: where do I find that out?\
<dr_willis> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ActionParsnip> superdave321: run:  uname -r
<superdave321> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ubuntu> anyone know how to get a fresh copy of bios 1.70 on my bios rom its in a toshiba m45s265 sattellite laptop
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  toshiba support page.
<ubuntu> whats the channel
<dr_willis> toshiba homepage
<raden> why doesnt ubuntu have a taskbar ?
<dr_willis> raden:  unity dosent have one.
<Airious> new to linux, needing to find out how to mount an external hdd
<dr_willis> you could add one if yiu wanted
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Airious> the problem is I do not the my hdd is being recognized
<Airious> when I use fdisk -l only my c drive partitions are shown, nothing on my external
<dr_willis> see what dmesg shows when its plugged in
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1
<raden> why on earth would someone leave a taskbar out i mean really ?
<raden> seems like a wonderful linux variation  just annoying that no taskbar
<dr_willis> raden:  the left side launcher is a taskbar
<Airious> what am i looking for with dmesg?
<raden> dr_willis, its just not the same , and from what i can tell there is no freedom of choise of where to move it ... Am i correct  ?
<nguoidoncoi_ninj> j
<dr_willis> raden:  it stays on the left.
<r000t_mlt> Hello. I just got a new computer with a Broadcom wireless card. The lspci ID is 14e1:4727. It appears to work fine with the wl driver (from jockey), but it won't pick up any WiFi network more than 30 feet away.
<nguoidoncoi_ninj> erffejf
<nguoidoncoi_ninj> agkgj
<r000t_mlt> What can I do to remedy this? I've searched all over.
<zykotick9> Airious: do you happen to know what sdX, X begin the crucial factor, it's probably going to be?  could make grepping easier.  but a general "dmesg | grep sd" might help.
<Airious> well everything that i am seeing with fdisk -l is sdd
<Airious> sdd 1 - 4
<asmcoder83> hello everone
<zykotick9> Airious: is the external the 5th drive?
<zykotick9> Airious: sorry, sdd1 -> sdd4 is one drive
<Airious> yes, sdd 1 - 4 is my c drive, 3 partitions and the windows settings or w/e it is lol
<Airious> so the next drive should be sde1? if i understand how the drives are lettered?
<zykotick9> Airious: this is a usb external right?  you'd expect it as sde, ^ right.
<dr_willis> no sda? weird
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ya, sda -> sdc are awol???
<Airious> yea, i thought so too because everything i googled referenced sda
<Airious> they must be...
<dr_willis> may depend o  what sata port they are plugged into
<Airious> but when i try to mount with
<Airious> root@root:~# mount/dev/sde1 /mnt/Media
<yakko> hi, I just installed a server and created user "john", the command line always starts with $, while my notebook shows me username@pcname:~$ , why?
<Airious> i get
<Airious> bash: mount/dev/sde1: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> yakk
<dr_willis> yakk
<zykotick9> yakko: $ means regular user, # means root
<ActionParsnip> Airious: you missed a space
<ActionParsnip> Airious: after the word 'mount'
<dr_willis> grr.   bash prompt settings controll that
<zykotick9> Airious: what does "ls /dev/sd*" show?
<yakko> zykotick9: somenoe told me it's sh compatibility mode, what's that?
<zykotick9> yakko: its nothing to do with bash vs sh at all
<yakko> zykotick9: I was told I should login with -l
<zykotick9> yakko: bash "should" be able to run eveything sh, the opposite is not true.
<zykotick9> yakko: login? -l? not sure what you mean
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 but shortly its unable to switch interface to master mode i guess
<Lampynaut> okay... so i installed a theme that broke the desktop. How to undo D:
<ActionParsnip> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/downloadspeed.JPG
<magn3ts> Is the Deluge packaging ever going to get fixed so that it open magnet links properly?
<magn3ts> This has been an outstanding issue for... longer than since the last release of Ubuntu...
<nmittal> i am in live cd mode.. and trying to copy files on hdd that were owned by root
<yakko> zykotick9: I changed /etc/passwd to /bin/bash and it works cool now
<Lampynaut> fixed, hopefully... D:
<nmittal> its not allowing me to copy.. what should i do
<Lampynaut> my tray on the left disappeared. the bar on the top reappeared though
<Lampynaut> eugh!
<Lampynaut> my power button is gone, and time and wifi icon
<onoez_omg> nmittal, create a catalog and do something liek chmod 777 <cat>
<Lampynaut> eh ill get to it later. ima throw some laundry in real quick
<onoez_omg> put all the stuff into there lol
<nmittal> onoez_omg,  actually i was able to sudo chown the whole folder :)... thanks
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd on ar9285  http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<onoez_omg> hostapd says it was unable to set interface channel
<scientes> WHY DOES MY KEYBOARD SUCK BALLS
<Airious> sorry i got d/ced
<Airious> now I am getting
<scientes> i on only press one key at a time or it doesn't work
<scientes> and hold key doesnt work
<scientes> it is usb
<Airious> mount: special device /dev/sde1 does not exist
<fulbuntu> I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and apt started removing my entire computer even apt in the queue so i exited the terminal and had problems since qq
<tiox> So I made a relatively small multi-distro image with MultiCD and now I have made a bootable USB drive with unetbootin. My problem is that syslinux completely takes over and doesn't quite match up to the isolinux menu that runs just fine from CD, and it's also missing some stuff. I am looking for someone to aid me in figuring out this little clusterfuq so I can get on with using ALL of the components I put into it.
<tiox> Scripting and menu-building noob BTW, only thing I can do with some proficiency are Windows batch files. :P
<Airious> ideas?
<popsch> ActionParsnip, the socket options didn't really do the trick
<Airious> can anyone help me install linux onto an HDD?
<Wildbat> Trying to make native Win 7 boot in VBox under ubuntu ~ but i enter a boot loop ~ anyone have any idea about this ?
<Airious> *external hdd
<smp4488> im trying to install the omap3 sgx drivers, here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/875606/
<Lampynaut> is there an 'undo changes applied this session' function?
<ActionParsnip> popsch: there are countless millions of combinations
<Airious> n e one?
<Wulf> Airious: ne1
<Airious> lol
<Airious> can you assist?
<asmcoder83> new to weechat. Is there a list of all the different  channels?
<Wulf> Airious: yeah. Can I come over and insert the cdrom into your drive?
<Airious> is there porn on that cd rom?
<Airious> lol
<Firebolt> asmcoder83, there is /list, but you ought to see /msg alis help list
<govatent> As someone who just logged on, this conversation of a cd-rom scares me. :P I have no context but that last message.
<Airious> lmfao
<Airious> there really is not any pre context to that lol
<Wulf> "laughing my fat ass off"?
<Airious> right.
<Lampynaut> heyyy
<codepal> is it possible to move a dpkg installed program into /opt with all of it's dependencies?
<Lampynaut> whats up, wulf
<Lampynaut> do you remember psp hacks?
<Wulf> Lampynaut: no.
<Wulf> codepal: no.
<mikeru> help
<Wulf> mikeru: no.
<codepal> bummer
<mikeru> Wulf: :(
<Lampynaut> if you say no to everyone, you'll never have any fun
<Airious> cha cha
<plain> if i install the 12.04 beta, will it be upgraded to the final release when it comes out?
<Airious> i would like to have some fun installin linux to be externa; hdd but i know nothing about linux
<Airious> :(
<codepal> I should've  compiled this gimp 2.7.5 from scratch and put it in my /opt
<Airious> well ok, next to nothing :P
<mikeru> I have a 27" iMac with an AMD 6770M graphics card. Performance with the FOSS driver is relatively good, but nowhere as close as on OS X.
<Airious> I was able to log in :P lmfao
<codepal> with it's dependencies, then I wouldn't have to say goodbye to it....
<mikeru> So, I installed the catalyst drivers from AMD
<mikeru> 12.1
<codepal> anybody got a tar.gz of a /opt based gimp 2.7.5 ??
<mikeru> and... they're SO SLOW.
<mikeru> unbelievably slow
<wrektjet> hello - how can i tell which version of python is running on my system?
<govatent> mikeru: are you using mbr to efi to boot your system?
<mikeru> govatent: grub-pc
<mikeru> MBR
<codepal> wrektjet, python --version ? ? in a terminal
<mikeru> not EFI
<govatent> thanks
<mikeru> it doesn't even boot with EFI
<wrektjet> syas it rite in the terminal lol thnx
<wrektjet> that was simple
<onoez_omg> i need some help with hostapd (ar9285) http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<mikeru> (grub-efi just leads me to a black screen after the ubuntu logo with both drivers)
<codepal> wrektjet, start running python interactive in a terminal -- you'll learn lots
<onoez_omg> it is unable to set the channel
<codepal> wrektjet, and head over to #python
<mikeru> now, I'd like to squeeze out more performance of my GPU as I'm not satisfied enough with the gallium one
<govatent> i've been trying to get my new system to boot and run ubuntu. i've never saw myself owning mac hardware. i was going to get a system76 but due to financing and knowing someone at apple i replaced my very old laptop with a mac.
<Airious> can anyone help  w. installing linux to an external hdd?
<mikeru> but fglrx is like molasses. since fglrx is supposed to be much faster and everyone loves to chastise the gallium driver for being slow, why on earth could I be getting such bad performance?
<mikeru> govatent: which mac is it?
<govatent> i could maybe lend a hand Airious. im not pro. but i could try to help
<govatent> mikeru: i got the 15 in mbp with i7 2.2 amd/intel gpu
<codepal> what the heck is wrong with wubi.exe ??
<govatent> i feel dirty just saying i got it
<wrektjet> codepal, what is python interactive. i was using reinteract but had a problem with its execution being off
<codepal> program too big to fit in memory??
<govatent> being how much i love open source
<bazhang> !install > Airious
<ubottu> Airious, please see my private message
<codepal> wrektjet, python interactive is when you run python in your terminal and tell it do stuff
<codepal> python
<codepal> >>>
<wrektjet> lol oh yea im on that
<onoez_omg> i'm completely lost with trying to set up a wireless ap on ar9285
<onoez_omg> anyone?
<mikeru> nice, fglrx just froze my system
<Labutis1998> .startpcw
<mikeru> govatent: as for your mac, well, I don't know what to say. why can't you get ubuntu to work with it?
<govatent> oh it works. but there are a few things which are buggy. all of which have been mostly resolved in 12.04. ive been testing
<onoez_omg> there were dark times when it was sorta wise to choose hardware keeping in mind that you will run linux on it and i believe such way of thinking is still wise enough
<mikeru> govatent: well, everything (except this fglrx thing) works fantastic on this iMac (iMac12,2)
<mikeru> govatent: but, I have a MacBook 5,2 and I had to do loads of things to get it working properly
<govatent> yea, here at the planet linux cafe in miami we have a mac running ubuntu on display and it works like a charm. we even have high end games on it for kids
<govatent> on your mb 5,2 have you tried 12.04 yet?
<ActionParsnip> never understodd the mac buying to put linux on it..
<mikeru> I wouldn't be surprised if Apple is shipping them with broken ACPI tables or whatever crazy stuff on their BIOS emulation just to make linux not work
<ActionParsnip> if you want a lappy for ubuntu you can save about 25% cost and avoid mac
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: well, I use OS X for many things too. Particularly media related things
<govatent> i got 25% of retail price on mine. plus i get a year to pay it off. honeslty it was that or pay upfront for a system76. which i did not have the money for.
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: there are media things ni Ubuntu ;)
<mikeru> yes, but, name any program that's even close to iMovie in set of features
<mikeru> none.
<mikeru> OpenShot isn't
<govatent> at least for the specs price i was working with.
<Gabiscs> .s
<Gabiscs> .pcw
<Gabiscs> .pcw
<Gabiscs> .reg ga
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: pitivi and avidemux in team
<govatent> i use ubuntu for absolutely everything else in my life
<onoez_omg> i'm in despair to bring up hostapd on ar9285, anyone?
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: iMovie does nothing avidemux does...
<mikeru> anyway
<mikeru> it really boils down to whether you can afford a mac and would like to waste some hundred dollars on a logo
<govatent> true.
<rumpe1> true
<Abhijit> onoez_omg, what do you want to do?
<govatent> i saw a fair amount of macs at uds. not lots. but more than i expected to see
<onoez_omg> Abhijit, wireless ap
<mikeru> because you could always go hackintosh with many laptops (as long as they closely match any macbook in specs and don't use some crazy hardware)
<Abhijit> ap?
<chipotle> there's more than the logo
<onoez_omg> yes
<chipotle> macs just work
<Kull> Macs dont just work
<Kull> They also cost too much money
<govatent> lol
<Kull> They lock you in
<Kull> They steal your freeedom
<FloodBot1> Kull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onoez_omg> Abhijit, here is most of technical details http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<chipotle> that's an argument, but the money one is negated by 1) expense accounts and 2) what your time is worth
<mikeru> ok
<Kull> Flood?  Oh jesus, how the hell did I wander into the clusterfvkk that is #ubuntu?  Im gone
<Abhijit> onoez_omg, oh ok no idea about it
<mikeru> uhmm
<onoez_omg> :/
<no-name-> what package(s) do I need to install to prevent totem from needing to get video codecs when I open different video formats on 10.04 LTS?
<govatent> ok lets not start a mac war. no one cares about a brand. we all use ubuntu anyways :)
<mikeru> can we get back to the AMD 6770M on a Mac does not work with fglrx?
<no-name-> plugin packages is what it calls them. how do I just get them all?
<govatent> I have the 6750 and installed the newest driver from the amd site
<mikeru> Macs just work Kull, that is true. But so is pretty much everything else you said
<mikeru> so
<govatent> it worked quite well
<mikeru> they're evil
<govatent> 6750m*
<bazhang> no-name-, ubuntu-restricte-extras
<govatent> have you tried the driver from amd.com ?
<bazhang> mikeru, he's gone, let s move on
<mikeru> yes
<mikeru> oh
<mikeru> ok
<mikeru> I just downloaded it from there
<govatent> ive used the newest driver from them on a few macs with no problems on ubuntu
<student> help with postfix | ubottu
<pangolin> no-name-: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<govatent> hey i need to make a quick run. ill be right back. id like to keep talking about the gpu
<no-name-> thanks
<mikeru> ok
<mikeru> I'll go back to the radeon driver meanwhile. fglrx is killing me.
<student> what is wrong, with postfix it's not piping mail to dovecot
<bazhang> student, try #postfix
<asmcoder83> quit
<iHarp> Hey Guys
<onoez_omg> i'm in despair to bring up hostapd on ar9285, anyone?
<syddraf> When I attempt to run minecraft, I get the following error: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." Can someone please help me? I just got a new laptop and I can't get it working.
<asmcoder83> exit
<orated> Is it possible for wireless connection to switch to mobile broadband as per requirement?
<Wulf> syddraf: what graphics hardware?
<Wulf> syddraf: whatever, install the right grahics drivers
<syddraf> Wulf: It's an Nvidia card on a dell. Nvidia-current is already installed.
<Wulf> syddraf: that is the propietary driver?
<syddraf> Wulf: No idea. It's the one in the repository. I usually use amd cards so I am unfamiliar with the packages for nvidia
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: is it a dual GPU setup?
<Abnormalex> what is usually better mail@ or contact@
<Wulf> Abnormalex: contact
<Abnormalex> but its longer...
<student> bazhang: no help
<slow_poke> hey guys. I just installed the ubuntu 6 cd i got in the mail. its pretty sweet so far. but i tried to hit update sources and i get error 404, server not found
<slow_poke> what gives
<student> bazhang: you have to help me
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure. Is there a command I can run to get info on the card? I'm trying to find it on Dell's site but it is pretty terrible.
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M - N12P-GE 1GB"
<Giddeon> newb question - how do I stop the watch command
<onoez_omg> i'm in despair to bring up hostapd on ar9285, anyone?
<Giddeon> found it, ctrl-c
<slow_poke> hey guys. I just installed the ubuntu 6 cd i got in the mail. its pretty sweet so far. but i tried to hit update sources and i get error 404, server not found
<mikeru> govatent: you still there?
<rogst> slow_poke: Ubuntu 6 ? why use a so old release?
<slow_poke> its not old. i just got it in the mail
<slow_poke> here in siberia
<onoez_omg> where in siberia do you live?
<Chipzzz> slow_poke: ubuntu 12 comes out next month
<slow_poke> the part that isnt really siberia any more, you know how its called, prijez
<wrektjet> woohoooooooo! ubuntu 12~~~~!!!!
<slow_poke> Chipzzz: 12, woah, what code to get it
<slow_poke> i can put it to install over 6 upgrade
<onoez_omg> never heard of it living in russia
<slow_poke> you wouldnt have
<slow_poke> its doesnt exist. its the internet, i wouldnt tell my real location
<slow_poke> :-p
<rogst> slow_poke: you need to check for a bad link in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chipzzz> slow_poke: link for 12.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<onoez_omg> i'm in despair to bring up hostapd on ar9285, anyone?
<slow_poke> oh i cannot download
<linqering> hello ?
<slow_poke> i have very limit to my mb
<linqering> can you see me guys ?
<slow_poke> only 50 for month
<Chipzzz> slow_poke: :(
<slow_poke> this uses about 10 for one week of use
<slow_poke> text only
<slow_poke> imagine that
<linqering> ~~FloodBot1
<linqering> FloodBot1,  hi ?
<CFHowlett> linqering   yes icu
<syddraf> I'm trying to install the official nvidia drivers, but it requires X to be off. Everytime i kill the Xorg process, it just restarts. How can I kill it so that
<syddraf> it stays off
<kevin> syddraf: maybe 'service gdm stop' ?
<linqering> CFHowlett, thanks, i connect it now .
<kai_> hello everyone
<CFHowlett> kai_   greetings
<syddraf> kevin: what is the dm for Xubuntu?
<onoez_omg> xfce
<rogst> syddraf: kdm
<rogst> oh wrong
<rogst> read kubu tu
<alteregoa> i cannot see my samba shares, but i can access it using the ip of the ubuntu machine on my windows clients, but what kind of program is responsible to broadcast those samba shares in the network?
<kai_> If I have any technical problems, will someone help?>
<rogst> alteregoa: is you sambasecurity configured for user och share?
<alteregoa> its configured as anon logon
<rogst> alteregoa: there is a setting named securityin smb.conf, check if it is set as share
<rogst> security*
<alteregoa> security = user
<alteregoa> no securityin setting anywhere on smb.conf
<syddraf> I've installed the official nvidia drivers and now I am getting this when I run startx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875656/
<onoez_omg> syddraf, is it a laptop?
<syddraf> onoez_omg: Yes. Dell Inspiron 17R
<rogst> alteregoa: I missed the space the setting is security, change that to shate
<onoez_omg> syddraf, it shipper with i5 or i7 cpu right?
<rogst> share
<onoez_omg> shipped*
<syddraf> onoez_omg: i7, yes
<alteregoa> ok security = share
<onoez_omg> syddraf, "nvidia optimus" r keywords to your disasters
<rogst> alteregoa: save and restart smbd
<onoez_omg> syddraf, and "ironhide" is a keyword that could be used to find a solution
<syddraf> onoez_omg: *sigh* I'll begin asking the Lord Google. I've tried installing bumblebee before but it didn't really work.
<syddraf> onoez_omg: ooh ironhide is a new word. TO GOOGLE! Thank you.
<alteregoa> now samba doesnt work anymore with security = share
<rogst> alteregoa: won´t it start ?
<onoez_omg> i'm in despair to bring up hostapd on ar9285, anyone?
<alteregoa> it start
<alteregoa> but no access to the shares
<dr_willis> i forget why you would use security=share
<govatent> mikeru: back
<alteregoa> server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<sleepybug> hey guys, I have a windows vm on virtualbox. I was wondering if there is a way to convert the vm (from inside of the OS itself) into an iso, or for it to copy itself and make an iso file...anything like that
<alteregoa> is there something wrong on broadcast entry on the machine?
<mi3> Hi!
<syddraf> onoez_omg: Do you have any personal experience with ironhide? I'm having issues with configuration.
<mosesofmason> use vmware and just copy out the vm folder
<alteregoa> ironside yeah
<alteregoa> good actor
<sleepybug> mosesofmason: I can't im inside of virtualbox and I made modifications to the OS itself
<sleepybug> mosesofmason: modifications i cant replicate under vmware
<mo0nykit> How do I get a list of currently running HTTP servers? I launched one with GAE devappserver.py, but quit the Terminal session. It appears that the server is still running, and now I could not start a new server on the same port. I want to kill that old process
<dr_willis> sleepybug:  ive seen mention of vdk to raw image converter tools. you could then dd the raw image to a real hd.
<onoez_omg> syddraf, it runs well on my msi ge620
<onoez_omg> but i can't remember what i was doing
<orated> Hello! Is it possible to have a setup such that wireless connection to switch to mobile broadband if one is not present?
<sleepybug> dr_willis: as have I. how likely is it that the raw image will just not work?
<onoez_omg> there is a tool it shipped with it does all the job
<syddraf> onoez_omg: when i run dpkg-reconfigure ironhide to run the configure util, it doesn't detect any functional configurations
<dr_willis> mo0nykit:  check ps ax | less  output  perhaps
<onoez_omg> you have to run some tool that shipped with it, it will try to find working configs for ur machine that were published by some voluteer dudes
<alteregoa> so now i do need to add this bc entry: 239.0.0.0       *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<moska> 鼠标不好使
<dr_willis> sleepybug:  no idea.  windows getting moved to a new machinbe may trigger its copy protection/activarion stuff
<sleepybug> dr_willis yeah
<onoez_omg> syddraf, system -> administration -> ironhide app settings
<onoez_omg> or ironhide-app-settings
<dr_willis> sleepybug:  you can access a real 'physical' hd from vmware and vbox also if you configure them right. but its not reccomended
<mi3> !cookie | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * dr_willis is on a diet
<waxstone> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mi3> hehe ok
<alteregoa> route add -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 br0
<mo0nykit> dr_willis: Thanks! that fixed it :)
<A-Lusion> When it comes to dual booting which is more preferred, 12.04 beta 1 or 11.10
<mo0nykit> All I did was top, I forgot about ps
<dr_willis> A-Lusion:  shouldent matter
<dr_willis> A-Lusion:  both are using grub2. so should dual boot fie
<dr_willis> fine
<onoez_omg> mo0nykit, htop is pretty usefull app that uses ncurses
<mo0nykit> onoez_omg: does top have similar keymappings to less? Haven't yet bothered to learn them yet..
<Administrator> can anyone recommend a good guide for dual booting win 7 with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> htop blows the top off of top. ;)
<dr_willis> install windows first. dont use up too many mpartitions.. install ubuntu.. should auto configure
<abaddonSatanic> Administrator: install windows 7 and then ubuntu
<dr_willis> each os on its own hd makes life easier as well
<waxstone> yes order of Os's is important
<dr_willis> unless you understsnd how to repair grub. ;)
<waxstone> indeed
<waxstone> windows kills the grub ;P
<waxstone> no respect at all
<CFHowlett> waxstone   last OS installed steals the bootloader
<waxstone> CFHowlett,  Ah ubuntu is the best to install last ;)
<hfirbdgihreubvir> so
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I just got windows 7
<hfirbdgihreubvir> how the hell do I download this on a linux
<dr_willis> download 'this' what?
<Fyodorovna> hfirbdgihreubvir, how did you get it?
<waxstone> with win 7 you download the instalation file
<student> ubuntu sucks, broken /etc/init.d/dovecot in it's package postfix not working...
<waxstone> or you can pay to get the cd via mail
<hfirbdgihreubvir> Fyodorovna, by buying it online
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   unetbootin will allow you to create a win boot usb
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I didnt get a box they gave me  a key and download options
<Fyodorovna> hfirbdgihreubvir, you should of gotten a link to a ISO did you?
<h4ckm3> hey guys, I'm trying to use vncviewer localhost:5902 through ssh -L 5902:ipaddress:5901 user@ipaddress then In the ssh terminal it prints: Connection failed no route to host, while in the vncviewer terminal it prints: vncserver closed connection...
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   you've downloaded the windows iso or not?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> you guys are saying acronyms but I dont know what they mean
<hfirbdgihreubvir> iso?
<jcaine> oh man
<jcaine> image file
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   you said you downloaded windows, right?
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I bought it
<KM0201> shouldn't that be updated since Gnomebaker is no more?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I downloaded some files
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   do - you - have - a - windows - .iso - file?
<waxstone> itis not an iso I think it is a .exe or .msi
<dr_willis> hfirbdgihreubvir:  perhaps ask in #windows
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I do CFHowlett
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I am downloading one
<KM0201> pardon me for being late, but hfirbdgihreubvir whats wrong?
<waxstone> hfirbdgihreubvir, what is the entire name of the fiel especially the part after the .(dot)
<waxstone> hfirbdgihreubvir, file name
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   I downloaded   a windows 7 .iso yesterday, used unetbootin to create a boot USB stick and reinstalled.
<ircnode0> how I can do this kind of script: if user is using graphical interface then xmessage "hello" else echo "hello"?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> so I need a USB stick then?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I spent a lot of money on this and its annoying that windows isnt any hekp
<KM0201> ok, unetbootin cannot put a WIndows ISO on a USB... that's very simmple... ain't gonna happen
<KM0201> or did you download an Ubuntu ISO?
<CFHowlett> KM0201   i beg to differ it worked perfectly
<hfirbdgihreubvir> KM0201, the problem is I have no idea how to take linux out and put windows in
<KM0201> CFHowlett: really?.. i tried that a few times and never got it to work.
<dr_willis> ircnode0:  check the value of  $DISPLAY in your script
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   you can either burn a dvd or a usb.  boot can boot windows.
<KM0201> always failed to boot.
<hfirbdgihreubvir> and I get that in the software center>
<CFHowlett> KM0201   it may be an upgrade, but unetbootin had no problem with it.
<KM0201> hmm, interesting.
<hfirbdgihreubvir> no its the full thing
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I dont have windows
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I have...well linux
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir unetbootin is in software center.
<hfirbdgihreubvir> and I want windows
<KM0201> CFHowlett: windows isn't listed as a supported OS on their homepage either.. so it must be very recent
<hfirbdgihreubvir> so I buy windows
<hfirbdgihreubvir> now it wont tell me how to download it
<abaddonSatanic> he wants to replace linux with windows
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   wait one ...
<dr_willis> easier to just burn the iso to dvd.. make several copies ;)
<hfirbdgihreubvir> thats $200
<hfirbdgihreubvir> a lot of money to waste on this foolishness
<KM0201> right... it sounds like he bought an ISO file, and now he needs to download it and burn it.
<dr_willis> they should gave you a download link.
<hfirbdgihreubvir> well actually its giving me options
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to run the bash script for irssi notifications described on this page http://dy.fi/q9o but when running it with "sh irssinotify.sh" I'm getting an error "Syntax error: "done" unexpected (expecting "do")"... What's wrong?
<dr_willis>  download, burn to iso. put on usb
<KM0201> hfirbdgihreubvir: hopefuly you didn't get scammed, a lot of those "purchase an ISO" sites are scams.
<onoez_omg> hfirbdgihreubvir, my isp supports its own torrent tracker so i never bought any products, tell me, what do you feel after spending some cash for microsoft product?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> well its the windows sight
<CFHowlett> KM0201   I suspect you might be right ...
<ircnode0> dr_willis: thanks it works.
<llutz_> how is downloading/installing windows ontopic here?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> its...the..windows sight
<KM0201> LL2|Android: lol, goood point
<dr_willis> 'site'
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   the ONLY authorized download site for microsoft windows is digitalriver.com.  If you're getting it anywhere else, well ...
<hfirbdgihreubvir> why would a fortune 500 company scam lil ole me
<dr_willis> hfirbdgihreubvir:  perhaps ask in #windows
<KM0201> hfirbdgihreubvir: sounds like this is something you need to take up this matter with the company you bought the ISO from, this isn't a linux issue,.
<llutz_> hfirbdgihreubvir:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> microsoft store
<KM0201> then call microsoft
<hfirbdgihreubvir> yes llutz
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   time for you to got to #windows - they're the experts not us.
<llutz_> hfirbdgihreubvir: and it is?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I am simply asking how to download on a linux
<hfirbdgihreubvir> that is a linux q
<onoez_omg> wget
<dr_willis> hfirbdgihreubvir:  download via your browser
<abaddonSatanic> well download it :))
<hfirbdgihreubvir> linux cant do its own work it seems
<waxstone> hfirbdgihreubvir, firefox browser
<KM0201> hfirbdgihreubvir: you download the same way you download with Windows, navigate your browser to the link, right click, save as, and it will download
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   there should be a download link at the site you go to.  click & save.
<hfirbdgihreubvir> :?
<hfirbdgihreubvir> right
 * KM0201 thinks hfirbdgihreubvir is trolling
<hfirbdgihreubvir> and from there how do I take this old linux off and put on windows
<hfirbdgihreubvir> im not at all
<CFHowlett> KM0201   spidey sense tingly
<dr_willis> hfirbdgihreubvir:  the windows installer can repartition the hd
<hfirbdgihreubvir> God you guys were helping now your saying you cant help and I am troll
<KM0201> hfirbdgihreubvir: just do a clean install with your WIndows CD/USB/whatever, it will format the drive completely and install windows.... make sure your important data is backed up
 * hfirbdgihreubvir facepalms
<dr_willis> you have been helped
<llutz_> !ot | hfirbdgihreubvir
<ubottu> hfirbdgihreubvir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I have a linux
<hfirbdgihreubvir> 11.10
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir  just format your disk with windows and install.  ubuntu go byebye
<KM0201> hfirbdgihreubvir: you have linux, but your question is not linux related
<hfirbdgihreubvir> well it is
<KM0201> no its not
 * CFHowlett yeah, I think we're done here ...
<hfirbdgihreubvir> because when I click install it doesnt budge
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   ask #windows
<dr_willis> click what 'install' ?
<onoez_omg> same question
<waxstone> #windows | hfirbdgihreubvir
<KM0201> hehe, ubottu fail
<llutz_> !details | hfirbdgihreubvir stop trolling and rephrase your question, IF it is ubuntu-related
<ubottu> hfirbdgihreubvir stop trolling and rephrase your question, IF it is ubuntu-related: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CFHowlett> hfirbdgihreubvir   there is NO WAY you're installing windows via a website legally.  Don't know what you're looking at but we can't help.  ask windows.
<hfirbdgihreubvir> ok you guys are about as much help as id expect from my linux
<KM0201> lol...
<dr_willis> hfirbdgihreubvir:  you have been told what to do. download, butrn to disk.. boot it
<KM0201> dr_willis: that seems to be the issue, he can't download it, and he somehow thinks this is a linux issue.
<abaddonSatanic> you must learn to use your system first
<dr_willis> there are legal iso files you can get for windows. from  digital river. seen them on the lifehacker web site.  they downloaded fine for me
<waxstone> hfirbdgihreubvir > join #windows
<hfirbdgihreubvir> I asked the question in #windows like 10 minutes ago
<KM0201> hfirbdgihreubvir: then you're going to have to be patient and wait for them to answer
<waxstone> have patience
<kroonrs> how do i find out which port my internal 3g modem is connected to?
<KM0201> personally, i don't think you bought this ISO from a legit site, but thats just my thinking
<onoez_omg> kroonrs, lspci or lsusb
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: ta
<waxstone> kroonrs, : lspci
<llutz_> kroonrs: lsusb, check dmesg
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to run this bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/875685/ but when running it with "sh irssinotify.sh" I'm getting an error "Syntax error: "done" unexpected (expecting "do")"... Any idea how this could be fixed? - the script goes over my own bash skills.
<soreau> Ileden: try ./irssinotify.sh
<dr_willis> Ileden:  run bash scripts with bash scriptname   not sh scriptname
<onoez_omg> in ubuntu sh points at bash
<onoez_omg> no?
<llutz_> onoez_omg: no it ponts to dash
<dr_willis> onoez_omg:  no....
<onoez_omg> oh
<onoez_omg> thx
<llutz_> readlink /bin/sh
<rami_> So here is an interesting question, I dropped my laptop hard and now I got black dead pixels on the top and bottom of the screen, is there a way to squeeze my screen so it won't display X amount of pixels from the top and bottom? Here is a screen shot for illustation: http://i.imgur.com/cIlgY.jpg
<dr_willis> sh has been dash for some time now. like a few years
<onoez_omg> really
<rami_> So here is an interesting question, I dropped my laptop hard and now I got black dead pixels on the top and bottom of the screen.
<dr_willis> yes really
<rami_>  is there a way to squeeze my screen so it won't display X amount of pixels from the top and bottom? Here is a screen shot for illustation: http://i.imgur.com/cIlgY.jpg
<onoez_omg> i guess its something related to speed optimization
<onoez_omg> right?
<llutz_> onoez_omg: wrong
<dr_willis> sh is sh. ;) dash is a sh.  bash is bash.
<onoez_omg> but why sh points to dash anyway
<onoez_omg> if it is not realated to some spped optimization
<llutz_> onoez_omg: dash is a lean, posix-conform shell. not as bloated as bash is
<dr_willis> system scripts are writen to use sh normally. not bash
<onoez_omg> so what is the end goal?
<onoez_omg> of doing it
<llutz_> onoez_omg: to have  a lean, posix-conform system-shell.
<havok> anyone else use chrome browser?..i can't seem to drag the window from my secondary monitor to my main monitor. wondering if an ubuntu or chrome issue
<onoez_omg> i think you believe in god
<dearone> In my first hour of Ubuntu (or any Linux version) ever, just curious how I can access file directories?  Ex: I need to find xChat's data directory to add auto-loading scripts when I connect to IRC
<llutz_> onoez_omg: besides thats offtopic here: no i don't
<mi3> is there a gnome channel on this server?
<onoez_omg> ok, so could anyone help me to make hostapd work with ar9285 ?
<llutz_> !alis | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ileden> dearone: Are you interested in accessing them from a graphical interface, or command line?
<dr_willis> dearone:  they are in your usere home dir.  in the .xchat dir perhaps
<yakko> hey what's the best way to get IE running on ubuntu to test css on pages while deving?
<dearone> (Trying to figure out how to reply to a PM hehe, thanks though!!)
<abaddonSatanic> yakko: wine i think
<dr_willis> !ies4linux
<ubottu> is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use !browsers !
<buddha_> ubuntu
<reith2004> yakko try ievms
<onoez_omg> i'm completely lost trying to set up wireless ap on ar9285
<onoez_omg> anyone?
<yakko> reith2004: what's that?
<soreau> onoez_omg: What do you mean by set up wireless ap?
<Ileden> dearone: If you're used to the command line ('cmd') on windows, you can open that by running the "terminal" application. From there, yuo can browse files pretty similarly as you'd do with windows command line.
<reith2004_> yakko its virtual IE on linux.. it uses virtualbox.. you can google it for links
<onoez_omg> soreau, runnining hostapd daemon instance...
<|johnny|> I am getting an issue with an error with software-properties-gtk
<|johnny|> http://pastebin.com/dHRFrXTw
<yakko> reith2004: so i'll need to install vb too? =/
<waxstone> dr_willis, thanks for ie4linux link
<ircnode0> i have typed sometime password wrong when I executed sudo apt-get install program_name, is there a way to try again without writing the program_name?
<abaddonSatanic> reith2004_: is not eating alot of resources ?
<soreau> onoez_omg: Why don't you just use nm-applet to create wireless ap?
<|johnny|> I did a fix that it said to do on a site but it didn't work
<Ileden> dearone: On graphical side, you can open the your home folder which launchs the file explorer (called "nautilus" on ubuntu). If you want to access all of yuor files with it, you can poke around with it's settings to turn "show hidden files", which on linux are any files that start with a dot, like ".hidden"
<onoez_omg> soreau, because i don't have any device to display nm-applet as well as anything at all on my router
<reith2004_> abaddonSatanic virtualbox im not so sure, im using virtualbox with 2gb memory, and its ok.. it works very well
<|johnny|> It said to fix sudo nano /etc/*issue and sudo nano /etc/*release to read Ubuntu 11.10 and I did all that. Still no go. :(
<buddha_> Does virtual box run faster than a live cd?
<CFHowlett> buddha_   depends on what resources you allocate to VB
<reith2004_> yakko abaddonSatanic yea... heres the link if you're interested https://github.com/xdissent/ievms
<soreau> onoez_omg: You have to setup a hostapd.conf file then start hostapd telling it to use that config file
<bobo37773> buddha_: Depends on your hardware etc..
<ktwo> Hi, please help :( im out of options.. i tried everything to restore my user (cant login, returns back to login) and now im fine with it, but i need to copy the data which he had to my new user
<yakko> reith2004_: I'm trying ie4linux
<ktwo> how can i do that, the problem is, the home was encrypted
<yakko> waxstone dr_willis: could you guys get ie4linux running?
<onoez_omg> soreau, i've met some problem, but not with writing config, here are technical details of this problem http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6
<dishitian> hi
<dr_willis> yakko:  i dont use it
<CFHowlett> dishitian   greetings
<waxstone> yakko, I havent used it as it
<abaddonSatanic> yakko: i think is better to try playonlinux or winetricks
<yakko> dr_willis: I don't have the slighest idea how to use wine
<waxstone> yakko, yet
<dr_willis> wine foo.exe    ;)
<onoez_omg> soreau, lines #168 and #169
<yakko> An error ocurred when downloading. Please run IEs4Linux again. Corrupted file: ie6/EN-US/IE_S4.CAB
<yakko> DAMN YOU WINDOWS, YOU SUCK EVEN HERE
<reith2004> yakko lols y not try vmware or virtualbox
<bobo37773> yakko: Is ie4linux internet explorer through wine or something?
<soreau> onoez_omg: looks like it's working but something else may be using the card already. Does 'ps ax|grep NetworkManager' show it's running?
<yakko> bobo37773: yeah
 * |johnny| waits patiently
<yakko> reith2004: too much memory cost =/
<bobo37773> yakko: ok is wine installed? is playonlinux or winetricks installed?
<onoez_omg> soreau, daemon instance keeps breathing, but obviously without reaching the end goal and i don't have network manager there
<|johnny|> Would it help if I pastebinned my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<onoez_omg> soreau, ubuntu server is not shipped with it by default
<onoez_omg> sorry for my english btw (if matters)
<soreau> onoez_omg: So you can see the AP you created from other clients? (and just can't connect?)
<mi3> how can I grep youtube-dl and merge it into conky?
<onoez_omg> soreau, obviously no, because it was unable to set the channel ap will be running at
<soreau> onoez_omg: Does it work if you try 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1' first?
<onoez_omg> nowadays it should be done with iw
<van7hu> hi everyone
<ktwo> ok more easy question: how can i mount the encrypted folder of another user?
<van7hu> how could I manage the dns server in ubuntu?
<onoez_omg> soreau, lines #58 and #59
<|johnny|> http://pastebin.com/p2WyppG7 not sure if anything is missing from it
<reith2004_> yakko are you using php or ruby?
<van7hu> my network seems to not have a good dns server, so dns query alway failed
<yakko> reith2004: yeah ruby
<yakko> reith2004_: yeah ruby
<soreau> onoez_omg: I guess you're just doing it wrong
<onoez_omg> soreau, what exactly am i doing wrong?
<yakko> I'm updating my wine, there's a new package at ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<dr_willis> van7hu:  use opendns or googles dns servers
<soreau> onoez_omg: hostapd works on ath9k fine here
<onoez_omg> good news, but not here
<onoez_omg> that is the problem
<van7hu> dr_willis, okay, thanks
<|johnny|> ah well maybe I can just start over again
<dr_willis> |j
<onoez_omg> soreau, and yeah setting up channels manually in managed mode works fine
<dr_willis> |johnny|:  i dont recall you stateing the actual problem
<yakko> reith2004: why?
<onoez_omg> i guess it can't be fixed, some sort of a bug or hardware issue
<onoez_omg> where else can i ask questions that refer to my problem?
<yakko> Saving to: `IE7-WindowsXP-x86-enu.exe' yay
<reith2004> yakko i thought you're using php
<lilVaratep> hi guys, installing ubuntu right now yeee! (full installing, not wubI)
<yakko> reith2004: ewww :D
<inaayat> Dammnnn..
<just> congratulations
<DarkApex> leave
<yakko> reith2004: I'm giving a talk pro ruby next month
<inaayat> i Got Hypercam 2 on my computer but if i click record, then it will give a messenge : There is a program fould ?
<inaayat> But everyday it give ! :(
<reith2004> yakko wow... great...
<lilVaratep> Name your fave Java IDE and C++ IDE for Ubuntu now! GOGOGO
<yakko> reith2004: i'll be doing one about DHH's post on hiring developers from open source, back in 2005 :)
<havok> inb4: vim
<ActionParsnip> inaayat: isn't that a windows app?
<inaayat> Yeah it is
<inaayat> But i want to record linux system
<ActionParsnip> !ide | lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<inaayat> but i dont know how
<inaayat> of with program,
<yakko> reith2004: hope to get the php/java freaks happy BEFORE showing them other technologies
<ActionParsnip> inaayat: then use recordmydesktop or xvidcap
<reith2004> yakko can you give me links to learn ruby... hehehe so you're one of the people behind ROR
<inaayat> Yeah but if i want to download it from Ubuntu Software Center it gives a crazy pop up ?
<lilVaratep> !wm
<lilVaratep> !windows manager
<yakko> reith2004: no way, don't kill the message
<dearone> When I enter the directory I am looking for in Terminal, bash verifies that the directory exists, but how would I get the folder to actually open via Terminal? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> inaayat: using the windows app will not work. There are also native and free programs to do what you want in software centre
<ActionParsnip> inaayat: or install using apt-get
<inaayat> ActionParsnip : But if i want to install something in the Ubuntu software center it give a pop up like this : There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<ActionParsnip> dearone: nautilus ./
<popey> inaayat: use kazam
<dearone> ActionParsnip: thanks
<popey> inaayat: kazam is under active development, and unlike the others, actually works
<ActionParsnip> inaayat: run:  lsb_release -sc     what is output?
<yakko> reith2004: I'll give you 2 links, http://media.rubyonrails.org/video/rails_blog_2.mov and http://railsforzombies.org/ watch zombies introduction video too see a nice path to learn, then the first link to get you excited with how much stuff you can get done ;)
<inaayat> popey : Where can i found kazam?
<wadkar> Hi, I want to configure my local sendmail to use a remote sendmail service listening on say 1.2.3.4:2525 to send emails
<ActionParsnip> inaayat:  can you run the command in terminal and paste the output here please
<onoez_omg> experiencing problem setting up wireless ap on ar9285 http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 (lines #168 and #169), anyone?
<inaayat> ActionParsnip: Yes
<pro7o> anyone know of a distribution thats as polished as ubuntu but doesn't use the lame sudo crap?
<ActionParsnip> inaayat: what is the result please?
<CFHowlett> pro7o   damn vulnerable linux
<mokilok> pro7o, sudo is there to protect your OS. you could just run as root
<inaayat> ActionParsnip: It will give this : oneiric
<ROBOT1024> :-S
<h00k> pro7o: consider checking ##linux, that question is more suited for that
<pro7o> sudo protects the system from the average user yes...but it henders when trying to maintain several systems where you don't want their primary user to be able to install thing
<inaayat> ActionParsnip: the results are ´oneiric´
<h00k> pro7o: sure, you can remove that user from the admin group to prevent that.
<starsunflower> I have a question and I am not sure if I should be in the ubuntu forum or the gimp forum
<starsunflower> I'm running 10.04 and am happy with it, I don't want to upgrade to gnome 3 or unity
<ActionParsnip> pro7o: sudo is a good user model. You can run: sudo -i    for an interactive session and you won't need to type pass till you run: exit
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   ask here and consider #ubuntustudio
<pro7o> h00k: did that and its caused several issues
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   ok and ??
<mokilok> I thought the point of sudo was not just to prevent users from breaking their system but also to stop virus's and exploit from running as an elevated process
<starsunflower> but I would like to upgrade to gimp 2.7.3
<corpsicle> why cant i install vbox additions on my ubuntu ?
<starsunflower> the ppa won't let me go further thannn
<inaayat> FCUCKJ K
<corpsicle> i run the stuff from the iso as root and literally nothing happens
<havok> mokilok: I think you are right...
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   no ppa needed.  download the source and compile
<pro7o> I'm not saying running root as user, but for managing a system su is much more effective
<h00k> pro7o: any examples?
<popey> infate: http://launchpad.net/kazam
<starsunflower> ok, thanks
<popey> tabfail, sorry infate
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   have fun / be safe
<starsunflower> i just wanted to confirm this, i appreciate the response :)
<starsunflower> thanks! :o)
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: there is a gimp ppa. You could reinstall with xubuntu and it will feel a lot like gnome2
<pro7o> h00k: a few programs don't work correctly, unable to logout, sound stopped working...and the only correcting it was adding the user back to sudoers list
<reith2004> yakko thanks
<corpsicle> and ... the second i say so, it magically works
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> i don't know if i'm ready for that, i have been considering lxde wm
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   seen this?  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12047/install-gimp-2.7.1-on-lucid-lynx-using-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: that's what I mean :-). You don't have to use Unity
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   don't know if you're familiiar with ubuntustudio - it's adopted xfce4
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: lxde is a desktop (hence the name). It uses openbox as its wm by default
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> I have 2.7.2 right now which is the latest the ppa will allow
<CFHowlett> actually, it's been ported to xubuntu
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> Ok so if I upgrade, i'm concerned about what file manager will be default, i'm sort of getting used to the K desktop
<starsunflower> has nautilus changed quite a bit? i have not had time to test it on a separate partition
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: then you'll upgrade that too. Unity will not show in Kde by default but can, if you wish
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> well right now it's a default gnome install, i can't remember how far back it goes, i have a lot of kernel entries in the boot loader. It does load nautilus when I'm in K
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> I prefer dolphin though
<freijon> hey. is this the official support channel_
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> I may try it on a separate partition just to see how i like it
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: you can remove the unused kernels to get the space. Each kernel is ~120Mb
<CFHowlett> freijon   as we're all volunteers not sure it's "official".  what's the problem?
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> ok, yeah that reminds me, i have some trash files to conend with, they are trapped in the trash
<ActionParsnip> It is the official channel :-)
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> about 100 gigs trapped in the trash!!
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: wowsers =-0
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> it's been that way for about a week now, so maybe it's time for me to upgrade, just put my files on a separate partition when I'm done
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> lolz yeah :)
<freijon> I upgraded my system today (there was a kernel update). While installing, I got an error message that some commands during install couldn't be executed. I was advised to restart the system, which I did. Now the system freezes when lightm starts
<freijon> Tried loading old kernel versions, same behaviour
<BlueWolf> I can't find these printer drivers anywhere ( Lex Mark 2200) I tried using wine to install them so that I can run the printer but when it asks to put the printer in to install it does not work. So would virtual box work.?
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> thanks for your help. I appreciate it. ::cheers::
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: could go for a clean install and restore user data from backup. If you like kde install kubuntu :-)
<freijon> i can't even switch to the console using CTRL+ALT+F1, it freezes completely
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: np :-)
<onoez_omg> experiencing problem setting up wireless ap on ar9285 http://pastebin.com/MJvkcNs6 (lines #168 and #169), anyone?
<ActionParsnip> freijon: have you tested your RAM using Memtest from Grub?
<freijon> no. would my RAM get corrupted by an upgrade? that would be very strange.
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> i have one more question, it may be n00bish, if I installed straight xubuntu and then added the K desktop after that as a different WM would that work?
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> i'm assuming so, i could try openbox too i guess
<ActionParsnip> freijon: may be a coincidence. Its worth doing a 10 minute check just to rule it out
<BlueWolf> Anyone?
<CFHowlett> starsunflower   there are several wm's in xubuntu.  Consider installing virtualbox and testing xubuntu before you replace your present OS
<havok> freijon: LOL I didn't know about ctrl + alt + f1 and just hit it
<havok> ended up in a very strange place
<havok> somehow made it back..
<ActionParsnip> starsunflower: you would choose the desktop at login and it would use its config including wm
<freijon> havok: hehe.. helped me several times. but this time, it doesn't.. :(
<starsunflower> <BlueWolf> I could never find lexmark printer drivers. I have printed from Vbox and for scanning as well
<Langly> So I just installed Ubuntu on a machine, wont let me log in at console via my default user account it had me make, wtf. Caps are all proper
<starsunflower> <BlueWolf> I ended up investing in a printer that works with all OS
<starsunflower> <BlueWolf> later on that is....
<sburwood1> How do I connect my Archos tablet to my Ubuntu computer?  Physically, it is connected, but for an update to 3.2.80, I need to get the tablet to recognize that it is connected to the usb cable
<mokilok> havok lol... ctrl +alt + f1-f4 are terminals, ( i think) f7 is back to your GUI.
<ActionParsnip> Bluewolf: check the Lexmark site. Running the windows cd in wine is not how you install the driver
<freijon> any ideas how to solve my problem? or what might cause the problem?
<starsunflower> <ActionParsnip> Ok cool, I was having a blonde moment :) tyvm
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: So would virtual box work.? Does Virtual Box use up allot of processor and Ram?
<ActionParsnip> Bluewolf: yes as you are running 2 OSes at the same time.
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Thank you :D
<ActionParsnip> Bluewolf: did you check the lexmark site for drivers??
<d0x> Hi, i like to log the noice in my office (and then generate a chart out of it). Does anyone now a tool for that? The best would be something like this: vumeter -mic 1 > /tmp/volume
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Noting for Linux only windows
<ActionParsnip> Bluewolf: try adding the printer but use the z600 driver. It makes a few work
<freijon> ActionParsnip: I'll try it, but this test never resulted in something useful so far. but since noone had a better idea.. see you in 15mins or so
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: OK I will try. Do you know if there is any way to run an accounting program called Pastel in Ubuntu?
<sburwood1> android with ubuntu 11.04?
<werder> alright, questioning away. I dl'd PP and dd'd it to a USB stick, booted it up, and then was told the kernel has pae enabled, and since my cpu doesn't support pae, no pangolins for me. When did Canonical start making ubuntu kernels pae only?
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   see  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+question/74884
<sburwood1> thx ... bye for now
<llutz_> werder: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 things
<werder> llutz_: thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> WerDer: it's a known bug.
<BlueWolf> CFHowlett: Thanks
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   good luck
<[[thufir]]> I cannot get my cd burner to open without rebooting.   opens closes fine, then when I try to burn something, it just hangs.  is there a process to kill?
<dr_willis> [[thufir]]:  try sudo eject ?
<[[thufir]]> dr_willis: sudo eject _____ ?
<mi3> HI!
<CFHowlett> mi3   welcome back
<tintoy> hi everyone
<mi3> :)
<dr_willis> just sudo eject
<CFHowlett> tintoy   greetings
<dr_willis> defaults to the cd.
<tintoy> need your help, how can I send windows event logs to ubuntu syslog server?
<mi3> how can I grep youtube-dl and show it in conky?
<[[thufir]]> I have two cd trays, I think it might be defaulting to the wrong one.  no output from sudo eject
<mi3> ?
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: You can eject a nonstandard device like this: eject /dev/sr1
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Or even: eject /media/my-cdrom/
<[[thufir]]> ah, that's what I'm looking for.  how do I know what it is?  fstab?
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Maybe look at the output of "cat /etc/mtab"
<tintoy> need your help, how can I send windows event logs to ubuntu syslog server?
<rony> hi
<CFHowlett> rony   greetings
<[[thufir]]> mtab, to see which one is cd r/w:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1510094
<_ruben> tintoy: you'll need a 3rd party syslog app for windows (there's several of those out there)
<tintoy> ruben:ok is syslog app free?
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: This is odd, I don't see any cd drives here, however, if it's mounted through a GUI file manager, like nautilus, it won't be in the list...
<tintoy> need your help, how can I send windows event logs to ubuntu syslog server?
<ROBOT1024> Poor English very depressed  X-(
<_ruben> tintoy: there's both free and non-free ones, and don't repeat
<CFHowlett> ROBOT1024   you have an ubuntu question???
<tintoy> ruben: where can I download syslog app for windows?
<[[thufir]]> theadmin: it's visible through nautilus (gnome 2)
<ROBOT1024> no
<mi3> how can I grep youtube-dl and show it in conky?
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Okay, look in ~/.gvfs for it, then
<_ruben> tintoy: use google, we use ntsyslog, but there's better ones nowadays i think
<theadmin> tintoy, _ruben: Windows is offtopic here. Check ##windows
<[[thufir]]> .gvfs is empty of anything; cannot find that cd r/w
<tintoy> ruben: thanks for that info,
<ROBOT1024> Just cann't quite understand what you say..lol
<[[thufir]]>  /dev/cdrw -> sr1   I will try to eject that.
<[[thufir]]> no result in trying to eject cdrw
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]:
<auronandace> [[thufir]]: what happens if you just type eject?
<seangibbz> Does Ubuntu 12.04 (beta) have native mac wifi support for MacBookPro8,x models?
<ActionParsnip> sudo eject /dev
<[[thufir]]> no result if just eject by itself.  no result for any eject so far.
<CFHowlett> !precise|seangibbz
<ubottu> seangibbz: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<[[thufir]]> cannot find "eject /dev" (not specific device I think), but "eject /dev/cdrw" fails with no error message.  using sudo.
<[[thufir]]> eject: CD-ROM eject command failed
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: sudo eject /dev/sr1
<[[thufir]]> I'll tryin that.  full error so far:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1510121
<[[thufir]]> I don't think that my cdrw is mounted correctly.  eject /dev/sr1 -v gives:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1510122
<bittin> updating myself to 11.10
 * [[thufir]] cheers bittin
<bittin> but hopes to find i way i can use gnome as i hate Unity
<auronandace> !gnome2 | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: I tried lspci and lsusb to locate my internal 3G modem - but I can't see what it might be - http://pastebin.com/GWwR7gBA
<CFHowlett> bittin   https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Pictures/WeSaluteYou.gif
<auronandace> bittin: i can recommend xfce
<bittin> auronandace: but guess i can get Gnome 3 somehow
<[[thufir]]> hmm.  even though http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1510122  says it succeeded, it failed.
<auronandace> bittin: yes
<bittin> but yea its still updating
<auronandace> !gnome3 | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<[[thufir]]> should I just reboot to eject this disc?
<bittin> auronandace: yea think i can figure that out later, used Linux for 9years
<auronandace> [[thufir]]: probably would be quickest solution yes
<onoez_omg> kroonrs, hmmm can't really say if it is even present
<[[thufir]]> ok, before I reboot where it says "eject: `/dev/sr1' is not mounted"  can I mount that somehow?  could that be the problem?
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: it's connecting on the network-manager
<onoez_omg> kroonrs, and could you please show me 'rfkill list' just curious
<auronandace> [[thufir]]: if it isn't mounted, it should eject
<[[thufir]]> ok, well, I'll reboot
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: http://pastebin.com/0nm38Vhy
<[[thufir]]> thanks, though.
<onoez_omg> i just never used such stuff and never seen any examples of such hardware
<onoez_omg> its pretty bad and undeveloped in my country
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: just a slot under the battery where you slide a sim in
<kroonrs> but to be able to read SMS from the phone (need to be able to do this to purchase more data), I need the port number
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: or the port, at least
<[[thufir]]> eject works until brasero is used:   http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1510126
<[[thufir]]> I'm also trying gnome baker.  How do you know whether that's a hardware problem?
<freijon> hey. the recent kernel update corrupted my system. whenever ligthdm tries to start, the system freezes completely. can't switch back to console mode. using old kernel versions has the same result. the memorytest run without a problem. any suggestions? my system is useless right now
<Kartagis> brasero used to say it's burning, while it wasn't
<Kartagis> I had to use gnomebaker
<[[thufir]]> brasero is making cdrw noises, which is good.  (third CD-R disc)
<[[thufir]]> freijon: so far as I know, if  the problem is *just* the kernel update, then using an older kernel should fix that.  so, that isn't the problem, maybe.
<ispirto> hey, i didn't have a /home partition, i've copied my /home contents to another partition and mounted it as /home, now i have the /home partition. What happened to the old folder? Can I access it?
<mainerror> o/
<mainerror> https://plus.google.com/114839638425953508537/posts/j8URCvuUnh3
<edge226> is the Wacom Bamboo Capture cth470 supported in ubuntu?
<freijon> [[thufir]]: that makes sense. however, the problems began after the update failed. there was an error message during the upgrade process that some command could not be executed. after that I was advised to restart the system which was the wrong thing to do as it seems
<bazhang> mainerror, brainstorm would be the place for that
<bazhang> !brainstorm | mainerror
<ubottu> mainerror: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<mainerror> I know about brainstorm but it is not really the right place for that.
<[[thufir]]> scsi error from brasero:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1510131
<freijon> any ideas?
<bazhang> mainerror, this is not the place for it
<mainerror> It is up to the developer to decide if he wants to sell his product on the USC.
<[[thufir]]> freijon: ahhh.  I'm not sure, but maybe a live disc can repair that?
<mainerror> I just wanted to get that proposal some attention from the community. With enough up-votes the developer might consider doing it.
<freijon> [[thufir]]: I'm online with the liveCD right now. any suggestion how to fix this is appreciated. I can't complete the upgrade from here.. or there is no way I know of
<mainerror> bazhang: --^ ;)
<mainerror> Damn.
<sinkosy> \irc.oltreirc.net
<sinkosy> \server irc.oltreirc.net
<kroonrs> onoez_omg: I eventually found it at /dev/ttyACM0
<sinkosy> \server irc.oltreirc.net
<h00k> sinkosy: use the other slash. / <- this one.
<sinkosy> server irc.oltreirc.net
<h00k> sinkosy: use a / in front of that.
<onoez_omg> kroonrs, lol and i just can't figure out why it is not in the list and if it is, which one
<ppoo> hhh
<starsunflower> I'm back, not ready to reformat tonight. Booted back in to gnome to try and resolve my trash problem.... http://i40.tinypic.com/28019cm.jpg
<starsunflower> I kept a backup of one of my other hard drives here and can't make it to awayyyyy
<theadmin> starsunflower: If you want to list hidden files with "ls", you need to use "ls -a"
<theadmin> starsunflower: But, looking at the username, at the path, and at where you are at the filemanager, your setup seems... broken
<starsunflower> theadmin: when i do ls -a it says .   ..  applications
<starsunflower> three irregularly spaced dots
<theadmin> starsunflower: According to the filemanager, you want to cd to /root/.local/share/Trash/files/
<starsunflower> ic, well i have had it since 2007 - it's like an old friend
<nibbler> hehe, thats "." (current directory), ".." (parent directory) and "applications"
<freijon> I'll give it another try: After performing a kernel update, my system freezes when trying to start the graphical display manager. Loading old kernel versions does not work! Memorytest ran trhough without a problem. Any ideas what could cause that behaviour or even how to fix it?
<elmira> hi
<nibbler> freijon, so you can't even log in graphically? boot rescue, remove proprietary graphic drivers?
<freijon> nope. there is some flickering like if it tries to change the resolution, but then the display stays black
<freijon> fallback to console in this state is impossible
<sun> hello
<Gallomimia> can someone quickly remind me how i should install the tool to do-release-update?
<freijon> maybe using the root console in recovery mode to remove the proprietary drivers?
<Guest89212> i learn curl in perl plz give me link where i can learn it
<Gallomimia> Guest89212: you want to learn this?
<freijon> nibbler: I'll give it a try. I'm desperate ;-)
<starsunflower> theadmin: It says that the trash doesn't exist http://i44.tinypic.com/1r3sqr.jpg
<theadmin> starsunflower: That's because /root and / aren't the same thing...
<starsunflower> theadmin: ok
<theadmin> starsunflower: Paste this into your terminal: cd /root/.local/share/Trash
<starsunflower> theadmin: when I do it says permission denied, and when I try sudo it says cd command not found
<theadmin> starsunflower: mk, then type "sudo -i" and repeat.
<starsunflower> theadmin: oh wait, can i su root?
<starsunflower> theadmin: k
<theadmin> starsunflower: Never "su root", use "sudo -i"
<starsunflower> theadmin: lol, i sound like a dumb blonde, i meant su not sudo - but u can't do that in ubuntu
<theadmin> starsunflower: Don't worry, we were all noobs at some point. And don't call blondes dumb.
<starsunflower> theadmin: well i am blonde so
<starsunflower> theadmin: now I'm root@hp tho, so i am making progress, ty
<theadmin> starsunflower: No problem, good luck with whatever it is you're doing... Ubuntu has certain differences from other distros (what people tend to call "ubuntisms"), might be good to learn those :P
<starsunflower> theamin: thanks, so i'm in the trash now, do i just do rm* ?
<theadmin> theadmin: "rm -r *", rather.
<theadmin> starsunflower: Folders, you know :P
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> lol
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<theadmin> starsunflower: rm -r *
<theadmin> h00k: Err, it's not dangerous... We're removing all files from trash, it's not the remove all from root
<theadmin> h00k: Well... It would be dangerous if you "cd /" first, naturally...
<h00k> theadmin: just to clarify to anyone that may have joined late, running that from a terminal can be dangerous.
<keto4life> Hey people
<theadmin> h00k: Oh, ok
<keto4life> How do I check which version of unity is installed from erminal?
<h00k> keto4life: unity --version
<keto4life> h00k: FFS.
<keto4life> h00k: thanks
<theadmin> The manpage says nothing about the --version flag. Weird.
<starsunflower> theadmin: I'm assuming that * would delete everything - but it doesn't - how would I delete a folder. I tried rm folder*
<starsunflower> theadmin: but it says it's a dir
<theadmin> starsunflower: As stated above, rm -r * (in your case)
<starsunflower> theadmin: hmm, I seem to have lost my, i don't know what it's called, the beginning of the prompt root@hp - when I do a command I just get space now, no root@hp or su@hp
<theadmin> starsunflower: err huh? Does hitting Ctrl-C help?
<MasterOfDisaster> many commands could be dangerous when run incorrectly or in the wrong directory or privileged. caveat executor
<starsunflower> theadmin: ha i think it's working, it is just taking some time, it's 100 gigs
<theadmin> starsunflower: Ah yeah
<starsunflower> theadmin: i see folders dissapearing now
<theadmin> You can use rm -v to watch the progress lol, but whatever
<theadmin> starsunflower: Don't cancel it now lol
<starsunflower> theadmin: i won't! thank you!!! <3
<theadmin> starsunflower: np, glad to help
<starsunflower> theadmin: I am eternally grateful ~*~
<starsunflower> theadmin: well, i think that maybe it choked a few weeks back when I tried to move 100 gigs to it (a backup)
<infam0us> i recently installed ubuntu 11.10 for the first time via wubi and it has been nothing but slow, it locks up easily (it's extreme frustrating) i removed unity completely (because i hated it) and installed gnome classic and it runs smoother because of it but it still locks up from time to time, whether if i'm downloading apps via Ubuntu software center, or web browsing with firefox or chrome (chromium) and using miro. I'm running ubuntu (
<infam0us> 64bit) on a 2ghz, dual core AMD cpu with 2 gigs of ram.
<infam0us> what in the world can be the prob?
<infam0us> problem*
<Mech0z> is around 25-30MB/s to be expected write speed on a raid6 with 5 1TB drives
<_ruben> Mech0z: depends on a lot of things
<haffe>  /part
<Mech0z> _ruben but expecting 80+ was stupid ?
<Mech0z> had 80-100 on raidz zfs
<Mech0z> same discs
<_ruben> Mech0z: depends on your hardware, cache settings, randomness, etc
<BlueWolf> I have just install pidgin and I don't know how to get it to work with google talk?
<infam0us> could it be that since i installed ubuntu with wubi the reason why ubuntu is so slow?
<skmsmslk> <BlueWolf> i use empathy !
<sabayonuser> i have an interesting situation that needs help froma pro
<KM0201> infam0us: possible, but unlikely.  wubi is a trainwreck for many reasons (IMO), but speed doesn't seem to be one
<KM0201> sabayonuser: just ask your question, if someone can help they will
<szal> as long as it's not about Sabayon, that is
<sabayonuser> ok im curently using a laptop that has a shot hard disk so im  running on a sabayon live DVD i want to install Ubuntu to a 2.oGB flash drive but i have no way of building the live cd/DVD
<infam0us> km0201 : darn  then what can be the problem? my attention span is usually high but with this i wanna go crazy
<skmsmslk> <sabayonuser> min require 4gb space !
<infam0us> just about every app locks up for 20-30 seconds to minutes
<KM0201> sabayonuser: you'll need an additional USB drive.... not to mention your current USB is not big enough for an actual install
<KM0201> infam0us: uninstall wubi, follow instructions for putting Ubuntu on a USB, boot the USB, and install like 90% of the rest of us do...
<phpserver> Hello all,how do i know if inotify is installed,or does it come installed in ubuntu 10.04
<sabayonuser> i was hoping to get the cd vertion onto the usb as a live disk
<KM0201> sabayonuser: ok, you'll still need an additional usb drive...
<KM0201> to store the ISO.
<infam0us> yea i'll have to do it that way
<KM0201> then you can install unetbootin on the Live CD, use unetbootin to put the ISO on the "free" USB...
<sabayonuser> i can fit the iso in ram if i need too but its not gonna be fun
<KM0201> sabayonuser: thats just silly, i wouldn't even tempt that.
<sabayonuser> like i said its an interesting problem
<phpserver> anyone
<KM0201> sabayonuser: it's not interesting, you're making it way more complex than it needs to be
<infam0us> i've already installed a ton of apps and have personalized settings, is there a way i can carry all of that over to the other install?
<KM0201> infam0us: from wubi to the normal install?  not to my knowledge
<sabayonuser> i would rather be at home at my desktop but im at a friends place working with the tools im given all im asking is can it be done with what i have risky or not or am i screwed
<KM0201> sabayonuser: you already said you "could" clear the memory to store the ISO to put on the USB, so i'd say the answer is yes... you already know that, it's just gonna be a PITA>
<BadgerUK> im doing ln -sf ../../path/* and nothing is happeneing
<BadgerUK> im sure thats the way to create links for a whole folder?
<BadgerUK> any ideas?
<KM0201> sabayonuser: is there another computer in the house? (be it windows, linux, etc.. doesn't matter)
<infam0us> KM0201 : well that sucks but oh well. Thanks for the help
<sabayonuser> nope i wish lol, if i had it my way i wouldnt do it this way
<sabayonuser> im not even sure how to do this out of term in sabayon
<skmsmslk> i am using gnome-teak tool but user-shell theme is not present , how to install it ?
<freijon> if anyone is interested in the solution of my former problem: (after the recent update the system freezed while loading the graphical display manager). The installation was stuck because of dependency errors (libc6 wouldn't install). I had to move /lib32/libc-2.14.so, continue the upgrade and move it back. now everything works fine again.
<freijon> using the root console in recovery mode
<drewh> easy one: In startup app preferences how do I auto start Pidgin?
<jifzh> ##twitter-bootstrap
<phpN00b> how do I find out what version of gnome I have?
<ikonia> phpN00b: what version of ubuntu are you running
<phpN00b> ikonia, 11.10
<ikonia> then it's gnome 3
<phpN00b> but I install gnome-sjell
<ikonia> it's still gnome 3
<phpN00b> ikonia, I need the exact version
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> you can see it in the "about" tab
<phpN00b> ikonia, where is the about tab?
<gaozuncong> sorry ,t don't konw
<ikonia> not sure on your ubuntu box to be honest
<ikonia> phpN00b: gnome-about
<phpN00b> thanks
<phpN00b> I have bumblebee installed but there is no nvidia module loaded. how come>
<phpN00b> >
<mydogsnameisrudy> system tools , system monitor, system
<ikonia> is your xorg setting using the nvidia modules ?
<phpN00b> ikonia, I don't think so.
<phpN00b> ikonia, I think it use the intel gfx
<voloder> вова
<ikonia> phpN00b: that's why there is no nvidia module loaded
<phpN00b> ikonia, I just tried modprobe nvidia but it saus not found
<phpN00b> :\
<ikonia> phpN00b: why are you doing that ??? you don't need/want an nvidia module
<ikonia> phpN00b: you are not using an nvidia card
<phpN00b> ikonia, I want to try the nvidia card on my laptop
<phpN00b> ikonia, can you help me with a hibernate problem?
<ikonia> phpN00b: do you have an intel and an nvidia card in your laptop ?
<zykotick9> ikonia: bumblebee is for those hybrid intel/nvidia things
<ikonia> phpN00b: whoaa, you are switching topics here
<ikonia> zykotick9: ahhhhh
<ikonia> thank you
<phpN00b> when it wakes up, it is stuck at "checking battery... OK"
<phpN00b> ikonia, yes, my laptop has intel hd gfx and a nvidia card
<phpN00b> ikonia, I also don't use the kernel from the repo. I use version3.2.0-17-generic
<phpN00b> which fix the head jack bug
<phpN00b> but hibernate is not working correctly. it works from time to time
<ooiiooo> I have problems playing certain radio streams (e.g. http://dradio.ic.llnwd.net/stream/dradio_dlf_m_a.ogg). In VLC, mplayer or mpd they play fine, in Banshee and Exile they are stuttering, have interruptions with loud noise for the fraction of a second, short cracks. Any ideas what could be the cause? What is different about Exaile/Banshee compared to VLC/mplayer/mpd?
<Guest41032> test :)
<jadoe> test failed.
<shabbir> hi
<shabbir> i am new to ubuntu and have installed the LAMP package and want to unzip my drupal folder in /var/www/drupal/drupal-6.25.zip
<shabbir> to /var/www/drupal
<Tm_T> shabbir: you installed what lamp package? (:
<shabbir> please help
<shabbir> yes
<shabbir> Tm_T: yes i work on drupal and now have decided to move from windows to Linux
<Tm_T> shabbir: I tried to ask what package you installed and how
<shabbir> Tm_T: Oh Sorry, i searched for how to install drupal on ubuntu and in that i found this "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql php5-gd libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server"
<Tm_T> ah, good, so all is well then (:
<Tm_T> shabbir: when your commandline is on /var/www/
<Tm_T> shabbir: do "sudo unzip drupal/drupal-6.25.zip"
<Tm_T> after that you prolly want to change the owner of the folder that is created
<shabbir> Tm_T: Thanks, done till that, next question how do you do that, i know u do it by sayin " sudo chown" but can you please give me the full command
<Tm_T> shabbir: "sudo chown www-data -R /var/www/drupal*"
<Tm_T> shabbir: replace the path to your liking if need be (:
<sunit> Hi
<sunit> Shabbir
<sunit> How are you
<sunit> HI all
<sunit> HI sinkosy
<sunit> Hi v dandre
<Tm_T> hi hi sunit, welcome to official Ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> sunit: you don't need to say hi to everyone
<sunit> HI thank you :)
<sunit> I am using ubuntu for some 1 moth
<sunit> Its wow
<sunit> Okay
<sunit> sorry
<sunit> so what you all doing here??
<ned03> Is there any log of connections
<Myrtti> great, if you've got problems with your Ubuntu, feel free to ask. The social channel is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<ned03> Not only SSH, to any port (mysql in this case)
<ned03> if I didn't set any firewall
<sunit> Hmm no I am from developing country and I am not that much educated i use it some how. Ubuntu Interface is good I can only understand what i see.
<shabbir> Tm_T: Thanks a billion it worked, thanks a lot.!
<sunit> okay b ye i have to go now Hope you all have good time.
<Fullmoon> I can't seem to be able to change /etc/network/interfaces, even as root. Is there a special kind of protection?
<acicula> Fullmoon: it could be set readonly
<acicula> Fullmoon: though think being root should ignore that
<Outrunner> hey guys
<Outrunner> anyone knows how to make the wallpaper be shared on lightdm? The only ones that are being shared are the default ones...
<Fullmoon> Yeah, completely crazy: https://gist.github.com/2006149
<Fullmoon> What the hell, rm -rf as root can't remove it either
<h00k> Outrunner: you should probably check #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 discussion :)
<Outrunner> oh, thank you and sorry :D
<Pulock2012> need some help with ubuntu 10.10. how to copy keysymdef.h to the directory /usr/include. trying to migrate to linux .please help.
<KM0201> Pulock2012: you do realize 10.10 is EOL, right?
<ikonia> Pulock2012: you don't wnat to do that
<ikonia> Pulock2012: moving headers around is not a good idea
<ikonia> Pulock2012: why don't you tell us what you are really trying to do
<szal> KM0201: 10.10 isn't EOL yet
<KM0201> szal: it's very close
<KM0201> less than a month.
<Pulock2012> i am trying to install wine from the source
<szal> Pulock2012: any specific reason to do so?
<birdy123> exit
<szal> (i.e., installing from source)
<Pulock2012> my ISP doesnot provide linux drivers
<SixtyFold> what does your isp have to do with wine?
<KM0201> lol
<szal> Pulock2012: I didn't ask why you install wine, I asked why you install wine from source
<Pulock2012> i need to access the internet through linux
<Pulock2012> and i think i can do it using wine
<Myrtti> oh?
<theadmin> Pulock2012: No, you can't.
<SixtyFold> O_o
<Pulock2012> ok
<SixtyFold> wine is for running windows programs in linux
<ikonia> Pulock2012: with respect, you sound quite lost
<ikonia> Pulock2012: any chance you can step back and explain your setup
<ikonia> Pulock2012: then explain the problem you are having with that setup
<bittin> undra om man ska köpa denna då den släpps: http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_skate_acqua-4583.php
<Pulock2012> can you suggest a way to connect to the internet? a software is necessary to be installed on the system through which i connect which runs only on windows
<ikonia> bittin: how is that anything to do with #ubuntu ?
<ircnode0> i use gnome-terminal in xfce4 desktop, why transparency doesn't work?
<bittin> ikonia: wrote in wrong channel
<SixtyFold> so you have dsl or something Pulock2012?
<ikonia> Pulock2012: ok - so you have ubuntu 10.10 installed correct ?
<chipotle> moving sucks ass
<ikonia> chipotle: and it's something the #ubuntu channel isn't interested in
<Pulock2012> yes i have ubuntu installed but i think i dont connect through dsl
<xuh> 嗨
<ikonia> Pulock2012: how do you want to connect to the internet ?
<chipotle> ikonia: really? no one has moved before?
<MonkeyDust> Pulock2012  I havent followed, but next month, 10.10 will be End Of Life (EOL), better upgrade
<Tm_T> chipotle: please take the offtopic discussion to more suitable channel, thanks
<ikonia> chipotle: I'm sure they have, but this is a technical support channel, so we are not too concerned with your moving issues in this channel
<chipotle> idc
<chipotle> Tm_T: did you wake up just for this?
<Pulock2012> i will install wine then install the required software given by my isp then connect
<ikonia> Pulock2012: ok - so lets pause for a moment
<ikonia> Pulock2012: forget wine - just for the moment
<auronandace> Pulock2012: that won't work
<KM0201> Pulock2012: thats very unlikely to work.
<ikonia> Pulock2012: do you need special software to connect to the internet ?
<Pulock2012> then what can be the alternative
<ikonia> Pulock2012: answer my questions and we'll try to work it through for you
<Pulock2012> ikonia:yes
<ikonia> Pulock2012: what is the software you need ?
<Pulock2012> ikonia:its a windows executable
<crizzy> sounds edgy
<ikonia> Pulock2012: what is it's name
<crizzy> :D
<Myrtti> ircnode0: have you enabled compositing in the configs?
<Pulock2012> *.exe
<Pulock2012> its provided by MTS
<ikonia> Pulock2012: no, what's it's real name
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Ronald: it's not called *.exe
<ikonia> Pulock2012: it's not called *.exe
<ikonia> Pulock2012: what's it's real name
<Pulock2012> the name is simply setupo.exe
<subdesign> hey guys any good free CRM for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Pulock2012: what is your ISP
<Pulock2012> setup.exe
<ikonia> Pulock2012: "who" is your isp
<Pulock2012> isp is BSNL from India
<ikonia> Pulock2012: ok, one moment please.
<pricox> !list
<ubottu> pricox: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pulock2012> ok
<ircnode0> Myrtti: Haven't heard that before, so I guess no. In which file have compositing? .gnome-terminal-config?
<Myrtti> ircnode0: in xfce4 settings
<ikonia> Pulock2012: at the moment the www.bsnl.co.in website is down, I'm searching for information
<Pulock2012> ikonia:ok
<mydogsnameisrudy> site works for me ikonia
<ikonia> Pulock2012: http://www.indiabroadband.net/linux/10828-how-configure-bsnl-broadband-connection-ubuntu.html
<OldOneEye> how do i get motherboard information
<ikonia> Pulock2012: that should explain how to use the bsnl network on ubuntu
<Pulock2012> mine is not broadband its a EVDO card
<ikonia> Pulock2012: ahhh ok, so it maybe a driver issue
<ikonia> Pulock2012: can you tell me the card model please.
<auronandace> OldOneEye: lshw might give some info
<ircnode0> Myrtti: Applications Menu->Settings->Settings Manager and after that where to go?
<tanya_> hallo
<Pulock2012> ikonia:ok.ADU-555C is the device model and the SIM is from BSNL
<Tellmarch> Hello. I have a problem with the sound in java applet, it often doesn't work. how to fix it?
<OldOneEye> how do i get motherboard information
<KM0201> OldOneEye: lspci can often provide some information on your motherboard devices, what exactly is your problem?
<Myrtti> ircnode0: Find the settings manager, then click "Window Manager Tweaks". Under the compositing tab, you need to click "enable compositing".
<ikonia> Pulock2012: just researching now
<OldOneEye> trying to get my mother board model
<Pulock2012> ikonia:ok
<MonkeyDust> OldOneEye  try lshw -html > hardware.html to see it in a neat webpage
<Myrtti> OldOneEye: "sudo lshw" might pull up the info
<KM0201> OldOneEye: hmm, thats probably not there...
<OldOneEye> not there
<KM0201> OldOneEye: if that doesn't work, you could also look at your BIOS..
<OldOneEye> i tried not there either
<KM0201> then open the case and look
<OldOneEye> ok
<Pulock2012> i must leave now. bye everyone i will login later.
<ircnode0> Myrtti: thanks, now transparency works.
<api984> does anyone know how to use postfix RELOCATED maps maybe. i got some users internal and some on ISP on same domain. so internal can't send to external users
<api984> 550 users does not exist in virtual mailbox maps....
<ikonia> api984: sounds like your user does not map to the user in the map file
<ikonia> api984: not sure if thats the 550 error user, or a user with a uid of 550
<mintman> celthunder: got Xmonad working
<api984> error 550
<api984> ikonia, user does not exist in maps
<ikonia> api984: ok, so look in the map file
<api984> ikonia, thats corrent
<api984> ikonia, map is over ldap
<irees> I always get confused by this… Which of the shell rc files (~/.bashrc, ~/.profile, ~/.bash_profile, etc.) are loaded for commands run as cron jobs
<ikonia> api984: ok, so is the user in the map
<api984> ikonia, user that is not in the map uses ISP mailbox
<irees> the user's rc files, i mean
<api984> ikonia, no
<ikonia> api984: so surly that is the problem....user is not in map, error, user is not in map
<api984> ikonia, user MUST not be in virtual mailbox map
<ikonia> or am I missunderstanding
<api984> ikonia, can transport map do transport for pecific user
<ikonia> api984: if the user is not in the virtual mailbox map, it must have a physical account with a FQDN pointing at it
<nxo> hello channel! does anyone has experience with etokens? I'm facing trouble with ssh-add.
<OldOneEye> how do i install xwin with kde
<ikonia> api984: I don't think you can set a map for a specific user, I'm not %100 though
<ikonia> api984: the guys in #postfix may be %100 certain
<api984> ikonia, guys at #postfix are idleing
<ikonia> api984: give them time, they are good, they do get back to you
<api984> ikonia, will wait
<mintman> celthunder: had to reinstall Gnome-panel for some reason gnome-appearence got messed up with compiz running 64 bit linux mint wont run compiz just odd installed compiz-core and compiz not results
<mintman> Shojo: whats up! u alive?
<ikonia> mintman: 1400 people in a technical support channel......
<Outrunner> xD
<mintman> ikonia: hey and I know about 20 or 30 of them even though I change my handle a lot..
<h00k> mintman: so you probably know to keep chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic then ;)
<mydogsnameisrudy> indeed
<Shojo> hi, mintman . Sorry was afk
<mintman> Shojo: they dont want us to chat here will take it to a private session
<keiths_> lo
<keiths_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nxo> ssh with certificates on a smartcard anyone? I can't add my etoken with ssh-add -s. :(
<pengw> one interesting question whether you like c++ or c#???
<jeankebos> newbie looking for help...
<pengw> is that C# is part of .NET ?
<pengw> any IDE is designed for C# on linux
<airtonix> pengw: yes there is a few
<heylukecarrier> pengw look at monodevelop
<jeankebos> hello, anyone?
<heylukecarrier> what's up jeankebos?
<airtonix> jeankebos: you should probably ask your question instead of asking for permission to ask your question
<jeankebos> problems with nvidia driver geforce2 mx100
<jeankebos> ubuntu does not seem to like it
<airtonix> jeankebos: you should probably be more descriptive
<heylukecarrier> open source or proprietary?
<jeankebos> proprieraty
<heylukecarrier> therein lies the issue
<airtonix> it does?
<heylukecarrier> jeankebos, you need to contact nVidia for issues with that driver...nobody here can help
<airtonix> why good sir your detective skills seem to have left nothing to chance and removed all possible issues with one simple statement!
<jeankebos> one moment i attach a second screen to my ubuntu desktop and brb
<heylukecarrier> airtonix, in all likelihood, that is the case
<airtonix> heylukecarrier: what would actually help is a 1) description of the problem. 2) lspci -vv 3) lsb_release -a
<heylukecarrier> if jockey can't configure it out of the box, it's probably nvidia
<airtonix> heylukecarrier: the least you could do before dismissing it is ask for machine:manufacturer code that is reported by lspci
<AHP> 鞆鞆鞆鞆鞆
<heylukecarrier> airtonix, touche
<airtonix> heylukecarrier: oh and clarify which exact version of ubuntu they are using
<jeankebos> ah, so why does ubuntu says i should use the nvidia driver to fully experience ubuntu?? (got this message)
<heylukecarrier> jeankebos, when it works, it enables 3d acceleration and usually increases performance
<jeankebos> could anyone explain me how i can install an older version of this nvidia driver? now version 96 is installed but some forums says version 72 works better, but i really have no clue how to install this. the only  possibilities ubuntu is giving me is version 96 (propriarity) or ubuntu open source driver. How can I choose the driver myself?
<Guest56132> hi guys, i did an upgrade to 12.4 and then i downgraded back to 11.1  but now i see that that my /var/www folder is gone.... Can i restore the data ????
<mohammed__> http://embed.mibbit.com/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=%23linuxac&settings=guest%20target=_blank
<Guest56132> anyone?
<mydogsnameisrudy> how did you go back to 11.10 Guest56132
<nxo> Guest56132, I'd say restore from backup after such experiments ;)
<Guest56132> mydogsnameisrudy, with the 11.1 usb boot iso
<e0627783> :?
<Guest56132> i downloaded ubuntu 11.1 and made it bootable from usb
<mydogsnameisrudy> as nxo said restore from your backup
<Guest56132> i don't have one
<Guest56132> :s
<Guest56132> damn all my work is gone
<nxo> Guest56132, but you learned something for the next time. I think not backup data is considered not important. ;)
<nxo> Guest56132, and experients like this you don't do on a machine with important stuff.
<Guest56132> well i just bought an external hdd
<Guest56132> so ubuntu doesn't create a backup when ugrading?
<Ileden> Hah, kinda blunt attitude here. :) But yes, good idea to learn to backup if your work is important, especially when doing something a bit out of usual, like downgrading an installation.
<Ileden> There's a small change the work is recoverable with tools like testdisk, though.
<Guest56132> ow?
<afd> any way to install Ubuntu to an external HDD and then put it in a mac? I have the PPC iso of 11.10
<Ileden> However, that depends on at which point of the process the data got wiped out.
<Toothgnip> bye
<Ileden> Guest56132: Also, _anything_ you do on the system now - especially copying files around - reduces the chances of a succesful recovery
<damo22> i accidently deleted a partition that wasnt in a usual location and testdisk found it in seconds
<Guest56132> Ileden, i'm taking a backup from my home folder now
<Ileden> IIRC testdisc can be installed directly from repositories, with "sudo apt-get install testdisk" - though I should point out this is itself is an operation that does some copying, and thus reduces the chances of a successful recovery.
<threex> how to install huawei cdma modem on ubuntu 10.10..?
<Ileden> Guest56132: What I'd do, depending on how important the data is, is to access the hard disk from another system, and use testdisk to see if there's still something left.
<Guest56132> Ileden, i'm check if maybe i copied it to a server
<Ileden> Though it's a small program, so chances of damage to recoverable data that would be caused by installing it are pretty small.
<aFeijo> good morning. I have this new bash script that I need to check if it is running between 8 am and 8 pm, I'm using like this: DATE=$(date +%H); if [ $DATE>=8 and $DATE<=20 ]; then, but it is not working
<damo22> aFeijo, replace "and" with "&&" ?
<lulzilla> what's the difference between etc/init and etc/init.d ?
<jrib> lulzilla: /etc/init is where upstart-style scripts live and /etc/init.d is where older sys-v-init scripts live
<aFeijo> damo22, originally I try with &&, will do again
<threex> guys can u help me
<aFeijo> ahh
<aFeijo> damo22, && and double [[ ]] ;)
<damo22> aFeijo, maybe need [[ ]]
<aFeijo> yeah
<jrib> aFeijo: look up how to compare numbers in bash
<aFeijo> jrib, ok
<Guest56132> Ileden, but how can i access the hard disk from another system?
<heylukecarrier> Guest56132, use a livecd on that machine
<Ileden> Guest56132: You can write a live cd of Ubuntu, and use that to access it. But if you don't know what you're doing, it's better you just install it on the current system, and see if it works.
<lulzilla> thanks jrib
<Ileden> Guest56132: Note that downloading the live CD on your *current* system will damage the recoverable parts (if there are any)! It's a large download, thus it will use the disk a lot.
<Guest56132> Ileden, i can still login in the system
<Guest56132> so maybe i can install testdisk on it and check?
<Ileden> Guest56132: Keep in mind that pretty much any action you do _using_ the system may cause more damage to the recoverable data (if there is any)
<Guest56132> ok
<Ileden> Guest56132: The best way would be to use some other system to create a live cd, then use that to access the hard disk.
<Guest56132> Ileden, but i can access the hard disk from the same computer
<Ileden> But of course, that's a bit of a hassle. So depending on how valuable your data (that might not be recoverable anyway) is, you _can_ just boot up the system, install testdisk on it, and see if you can recover anything.
<afd> How do I install Ubuntu 11.10 PPA version to an external hdd from my Intel laptop?
<pierre__> #gedit
<Ileden> But if you don't have any experience with the live cd concept, I can't help you.
<Ileden> Maybe someone else can.
<dssdsd> hello
<Guest56132> Ileden, ok thx
<threex> ileden can you help me , how to install new modem that dont rubuntu 10.10ecognized, by linux system..? i use
<Ileden> threex: Um, why me? No, sorry, I don't have any experience with modems.
<threex> okay thanx ileden.. :)
<afd> any way to manually mount an external hdd without fstab?
<Ileden> Well, plenty of experience actually, but that was a long, long, long time ago when there was no Ubuntu. I was using DOS... :)
<afd> I was part way through formatting the drive in gparted and it borked. Now it won't automount
<Guest56132> Ileden, checking with testdisk
<Guest56132> checking for lost partitions but that's not what i want to do
<Guest56132> i want to check if my /var/www folder is in there somewhere
<VectorX> hi, i got 4 nics connected, 3 to a switch and 1 to a router for inet, everything was working fine but suddenly i cant connect to the net, the eth0 has the ip from the router aswell? cant ping or web or anything, how can i troubleshoot ?
<VectorX> all connected interfaces have data transfer showing aswell in ifconfig
<Ileden> Guest56132: every folder is on some partition, lost or not.
<Ileden> Guest56132: You need to access the partition that not lost, and browse files on it.
<r930913> I've got screwed over with a windoze machine that I can't change the boot or partitions without voiding the warranty. What's the best way to get ubuntu on it?
<Ileden> Guest56132: It'll probably search for lost partitions too, but that doesn't matter since it also lists your current parititon structure
<SomeoneWeird> Anyone know the right package to fix /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldb
<Ileden> Guest56132: Once you've located the parititon you want to browse, use the "p" command to browse the files.
<Guest56132> Ileden, it's making a file now
<Guest56132> but very slow
<Ileden> Making a file?
<Guest56132> Ileden, an image
<Ileden> "Making" it?
<Guest56132> Ileden, ok i restarted an now looking for partitions
<Guest56132> 1%
<Ileden> Hmm, I think you can skip the parititon search by pressing "esc" to just get to the list, since you're not interested in lost partitions
<Ileden> Not sure.
<Guest56132> Ileden,it's analysing
<skypce> hello guys
<skypce> i have a question
<skypce> look http://imagebin.org/202612
<skypce> i have problem with the gtk theme
<skypce> the top panel
<ikonia> skypce: yeah, you're using macbuntu
<skypce> yes
<ikonia> that's pretty much everybody's problem
<Guest56132> FAT32Ileden
<skypce> ikonia, in a begin i believe that the deep color in ubuntu was in 16 bits
<pangur> Is there anyone here who can give advice regarding wubi disk resize?
<skypce> but i change it to 24bits
<Guest56132> Ileden, when starting testdisk it asks which partition, so i choose my linux partition
<skypce> and nothing
<ikonia> skypce: sorry, I think the macbuntu stuff is garbage so I'm not supporting it
<ikonia> skypce: they have a support contact address on their website, I'd suggest using them
<Guest56132> Ileden, then it asks: Analyse - Advanced - Geometry - Options - MBR code - Delete - Quit
<skypce> thank you ikonia
<Guest56132> which one do i have to choose?
<Ileden> Guest56132: Hmm, I don't think it lists any paritions the start. I think it lists the different physical disks.
<Ileden> Guest56132: Yeah, analyse is the one to proceed with.
<DocPlatypus> okay... quick question
<Guest56132> Ileden, then Quick Search or backup -> i choose Quick search
<pangur> Basically, I have already managed to create a new.disk but, when I tried to log-in, I met with a stark textual screen prompting me for username and password.   However, it did not seem to lead to any gui.  Is there a way that I could get to a gui rather than a text-based screen please?
<Ileden> Guest56132: Once it's done, it should list the available partitions. Then select the correct one, and press "p" to start browsing for files.
<pdimitrov> hey, anyone encountered status: {DRDY}, error: {ABRT} when trying to write to a hard drive
<DocPlatypus> I have a friend with 10.04 LTS, who is having video card issues now. just how risky is it to upgrade directly to 11.10 instead of upgrading to each intermediate version in turn?
<theadmin> DocPlatypus: It's impossible
<Guest56132> Ileden,  ok i think it 'll take an hour
<theadmin> DocPlatypus: Just wait till 12.04 is released, that's all
<DocPlatypus> theadmin: can he upgrade to a 12.04 beta?
<r930913> What's the best way to use ubuntu without changing the boot sequence?
<theadmin> DocPlatypus: (you can upgrade from LTS to LTS)
<theadmin> DocPlatypus: Well, you *could* upgrade to the beta, but... I won't suggest using unstable unstable software.
<theadmin> r930913: Virtualbox probably
<pangur> Is there a way of switching from different kinds of screen experience?  From text to gui type?
<Ileden> Guest56132: As I said, it could be that you can just stop the search immediately, since it's a known partition. But I'm not sure.
<DocPlatypus> theadmin: well right now the box is not stable anyway.
<DocPlatypus> I don't see how it could possibly be any worse
<pangur> something like alt-f2 or whatever?
<theadmin> pangur: Ctrl+Alt+F7 = GUI, Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 = CLI
<pangur> thanks theadmin :)
<theadmin> DocPlatypus: Well, join #ubuntu+1 for beta support/discussion/upgrade instructions.
<r930913> theadmin: Is there any unabstracted way? VMs are slower = bad.
<threex> i cant get in to x window after i installed backtrack 5,, i have tried startx.. but it didnt work..
<theadmin> r930913: Um... no. None. How can you install Ubuntu without installing it without any abstractions? %)
<theadmin> threex: Backtrack is not supported here
<FraterM> If anyone here has a Wild Dog performance System 76 system I'd like to compare wireless driver performance with them.
<threex> upsss... sorry i dont know that
<theadmin> !bt | threex
<theadmin> !backtrack | threex
<ubottu> threex: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<r930913> theadmin: A straight up install doesn't have the abstraction of removal of hardware level of operation that a VM has.
<DocPlatypus> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> r930913: Yes, but if you do a straight up install you do change the boot process (install GRUB). Sure, you can go without installing the bootloader I suppose, but... how would you boot?
<threex> okay thanx guys
<r930913> theadmin: Is there a way to change the bootloader in windows for one reboot so that unless set, it automatically boots into windoze?
<theadmin> r930913: You can't modify Grub through Windows, no, but you can set Windows as the default OS, sure. Or you can just disable the timeout and keep the boot menu forever waiting for you to make the choice
<r930913> theadmin: Yeah, but I get screwed if they see a boot screen if I send it in for repairs.
<theadmin> r930913: Ah, I see what you mean, point taken :D Okay, what you want is no timeout and Windows for the default OS. Change the config from livecd later or whatever, I guess.
<Guest743> hey, i am getting a corrupt update when i do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> r930913: There are tools for that. It's either bootup-manager or startup-manager (keep messing the two)
<Guest743> is there something up?
<Guest743> it appears to be the linux  image of some sort that's getting grabbed
<SomeoneWeird> Anyone know the right package to fix /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldb
<kreedy> i'm having an issue with apt pinning. the pin seems to be set up correctly: http://pastebin.com/WXeQP7eU apt-cache policy output: http://pastebin.com/7euciE3p. if i `apt-get install php5-mysql`, the correct package is installed (the one with the highest priority of 1001). if i `install php5-mysql=5.3.2-1ubuntu4.14`, it picks the first entry, which has a priority of 500.
<kreedy> Any one know how to set up pinning so that there aren't to separate entries in the versioning table for identical version? or, have another way for this to work? my package management needs to specify the version to apt-get :-/
<Guest743> thse are the updates ::: libjasper1 linux-headers-3.0.0-16 linux-headers-3.0.0-16-generic linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic linux-libc-dev python-pam
<Guest743> i think its linux-3.0.0-16 that's causing the problem.
<afd> any way to install the PPC version of Ubuntu to an external HDD from my Intel laptop... I want to do the install and then slot it back in to an imac
<r930913> theadmin: Found it I think, I'll look into it. Thanks.
<howlymowly> hi people. short question: I installed a python-pyopencl via apt-get which automatically installs the nvidia drivers
<howlymowly> I now have the problem:   I can not remove those drivers without removing the package" kubunut-desktop" at the same time
<howlymowly> any idea?
<afd> anyone...? PPC Ubuntu install to an external hdd from an Intel laptop
<itaylor57> afd, don't believe so
<afd> itaylor57: it's not possible?
<slawko> hi
<itaylor57> afd, the installer works off of the arch of the device so it would not install ppc to an intel cpu device
<daviddoria> I am trying to use a tv as my monitor. It seems to work, but there are about a "taskbar" worth of pixels that aren't displayed around the edges (i.e. it seems to display slightly larger than the tv). Is there anything that can be done to fix this?
<afd> itaylor57: I thought that might be the case... so I can't boot from the PPC as live and do it that way either (from my intel laptop)?
<auronandace> afd: no, just like you can't boot a 64bit livecd from a 32bit cpu
<afd> itaylor57: I'm guessing I can still create a PCC liveCD from my intel laptop though... then boot from and install that with the hdd in the imac?
<afd> itaylor57: that's the only other thing I can think of
<sattu94> how to change nickname ?
<auronandace> sattu94: /nick newnick
<satyanash> auronandace, thanks!
<auronandace> satyanash: no worries, further irc help can be found in #freenode
<itaylor57> afd, i believe you should be able to create the ppc cd on your intel
<afd> itaylor57: thanks for your help! have a good w/e
<iHarp> Good morning all
<Guest56132> Ileden, nothing found in that folder ....
<xbyte1024> iHarp: it's not morning everywhere :p
<iHarp> xbyte1024, good point
<Ileden> Guest56132: Well, then the data got wiped out at an early part of the downgrade process, and later parts of the process managed to do enough file operations to overwrite all traces of the data that had been there.
<Ileden> Guest56132: Tough luck. :-/
<Guest56132> Ileden, thx anyway!
<Ileden> Guest56132: Yeah, too bad the data wasn't there anymore.
<auronandace> ah, the virtue of backups
<iHarp> backup your backups too.. :p
<Ileden> Guest56132: I have no idea if "photorec" (which is part of the testdisk toolset) might help you.
<Ileden> Guest56132: though, I think it's only for image files.
<Guest56132> hmm
<theadmin> Ileden: photorec recovers about everything, not only images.
<Ileden> I've only used it once, to recover images. But if it works for other stuff too, go for it. :)
<ExtremeDevilz> guys Ubuntu Min Req ?
<theadmin> !requirements | ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Guest56132> Ileden, i'm reinstalling ubuntu
<Guest56132> thanks a lot for the help!
<johnjacobjinger> anyone know how to switch between server view and channel view in IRSSI
<johnjacobjinger> if you know what i mean
<johnjacobjinger> i dont know the proper term for it
<MonkeyDust> johnjacobjinger  i use irssi and don't know what you mean
<mneptok> johnjacobjinger: ctl+# changes focused window
<mneptok> johnjacobjinger: server messages are usually in window 1
<johnjacobjinger> hmmm didnt change mine.. someone sent me a private message but cant get to the window
<MonkeyDust> i use alt-arrow left and right
<mneptok> johnjacobjinger: try window 2
<johnjacobjinger> ah thank mneptok
<johnjacobjinger> thats what i was looking for
<johnjacobjinger> haha
<eXcAliBuR> what are people using in here for their DNS server?
<johnjacobjinger> i use opendns
<eXcAliBuR> free?
<johnjacobjinger> yes
<nibbler> eXcAliBuR, 141.1.1.1
<mneptok> eXcAliBuR: or GOOG. 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<Pumpkin-> eXcAliBuR: as in, a DNS server you run, or a DNS server you use, or something else ?
<johnjacobjinger> well eXcAliBuR are you looking at hosting your own
<Pumpkin-> the question was a bit vauge
<shanky_1> hey guys
<johnjacobjinger> lol
<johnjacobjinger> i agree
<eXcAliBuR> looking for one that I run
<shanky_1> i have a problem
<johnjacobjinger> oh.... i dunno i dont run my own
<shanky_1> suddenly my mouse stops working in laptop
<johnjacobjinger> but i think ubuntu has one that can be installed on the server install
<shanky_1> and after log off and loginin again
<johnjacobjinger> dont remember what they use
<_Marcus> shanky_1: Is it plugged in?
<shanky_1> it is working fine
<shanky_1> its inbuild mouse pad
<johnjacobjinger> _Marcus: lmao...
<Pumpkin-> BIND is still the most popular server. Other recommendations to investigate are unbound (for a caching resolver) or NSD (for an authorative server). Other options exist, but those are the 3 I am familar (and happy) with.
<shanky_1> lol
<shanky_1> okay any solution for me
<_Marcus> johnjacobjinger: It's stupid to say, but it's common. I spent 10 minutes finding the solution to a problem where my mouse wouldn't worked, and I just had to plug it back in.
<shanky_1> its inbuild trackpad
<shanky_1> so tat wont happen
<_Marcus> Oh
<shanky_1> after a logoff and login
<shanky_1> its working gr8
<_Marcus> shanky_1: So is it working or not working
<shanky_1> it moves normally, suddenly it hangs
<shanky_1> i then have to logoff using keyboard
<shanky_1> and i login again, it works fine
<shanky_1> i have to do this everytime
<eXcAliBuR> can I have a GUI for bind dns ?
<ubuntu> help
<_Marcus> ubuntu: Having that name, you are most likely going to get pinged a lot. You should think about a new nick.
<shanky_1> ??
<scriptwarlock> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scriptwarlock> !info
<scriptwarlock> !hi
<shanky_1> !!
<scriptwarlock> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_Marcus> scriptwarlock: Do "/query ubuntu message" if you want to test the bot.
<ubuntu> how do i change my nick
<_Marcus> type /nick newnick
<ubuntu> orion
<shanky_1> you can change by /nick
<_Marcus> Then type "/nick orion"
<orion> yup
<scriptwarlock> nice
<eXcAliBuR> I like that name better
<slykens> hi all - anyone have insight into successful vlan tagging with natty or oneiric? i have two diff servers, same behavior on both - outbound tagged properly but inbound tags are not processed.
<eXcAliBuR> awww orion was taken by someone else
<eXcAliBuR> :{
<shanky_1> :-?
<Guest67184> ok so this is the only channel i know i can talk to people in so can someone tell me what channel is good for discussing bios issue
<shanky_1> u can find in list of chatroom on freenode
<theadmin> Guest67184: ##hardware
<Guest67184> i cant get anyone on hardware
<MonkeyDust> Guest67184  be more patient
<itaylor57> !register | Guest67184
<ubottu> Guest67184: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shanky_1> guys wat suggestion do you think should be put into on the next UI of ubuntu
<sonicps> god night all
<MonkeyDust> shaatar  #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> oops
<gaozuncong> hello
<rambo298> my hard drive failed on a dell inspiron 1501 (nvidia video); replaced and trying to install 11.10, same old nvidia problem. how can i install, disable whatever needs to be disabled, so i don't get a blank/white screen? i can't see anything after starting the installation
<skmsmslk> is there any way to see the web page in 3d
<playman> I'm trying to restart samba, but the command does not work "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" what's wrong?
<joe9> does ubuntu use "dracut" over "initramfs-tools" ?
<aaron_> Hi. I'm running ubuntu 10.11  with latest python, but I need python2.5 to run a version of blender.  How do I install it?
<johnjacobjinger> aaron did you check the repo's for blender?
<johnjacobjinger> i think it's included when it is installed
<xbyte1024> playman, try sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<aaron_> Johnjacob: How do I check the repos?
<schmakk> aloha. appearantly i have a zombie process, but i see none when doing ps auxwww | grep Z.. top still shows that there is one though. help :)
<scriptwarlock> playman, sudo restart smbd
<johnjacobjinger> i assume you are using Desktop addition aaron_
<johnjacobjinger> playman or sudo service samba restart maybe?
<johnjacobjinger> or service smbd restart not sure which
<aaron_> i want to  use a an old version ..2.49
<johnjacobjinger> an older version of blender aaron_ ?
<playman> johnjacobjinger: I just get "unrecognized service" :/
<rambo298> my hard drive failed on a dell inspiron 1501 (nvidia video); replaced and trying to install 11.10, same old nvidia problem. how can i install, disable whatever needs to be disabled, so i don't get a blank/white screen? i can't see anything after starting the installation
<aaron_> johnjacob: yes it has a cad module built for it
<playman> xbyte1024: I tried that and just got this back http://pastebin.com/ajJnN7jF
<iHarp> how to register on IRC?
<itaylor57> !register | iHarp
<ubottu> iHarp: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iHarp> ty
<MioSempai> hola
<johnjacobjinger> ah ok...  well the repos are prob gonna have the latest version....  you can try getting python installed by source code aaron_
<MioSempai> queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con algo
<MioSempai> es decir quisiera aclarar algunas dudas antes de partir con un proyectito
<johnjacobjinger> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<johnjacobjinger> !english | MioSempai
<ubottu> MioSempai: please see above
<aaron_> johnjacob: okay I'll try that. Will it conflict with the new version of python I have?
<johnjacobjinger> most likely
<MioSempai> ok.. wait a moment
<johnjacobjinger> i dont know to be honest
<waxstone> !en | MioSempai
<ubottu> MioSempai: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aaron_> Cheers
<xbyte1024> register | xbyte1024
<johnjacobjinger> but i'd plan on it messing up
<MioSempai> quiero virtualizar varios servidores en una sola maquina con SO Ubuntu server.
<MioSempai> I want to virtualize multiple servers on one machine with Ubuntu server OS.
<itaylor57> !es | MioSempai
<ubottu> MioSempai: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<johnjacobjinger> MioSempai: you can use Vmware Server
<scriptwarlock> playman, well thats what the terminal suggests "service smbd restart"
<sandjkirkland> does anybody know how often they delete the paste bin files? How long can you access a paste bin file before they delete it?
<johnjacobjinger> playman is the terminal suggesting "service smbd restart"
<MioSempai> my machine need to have some specific raid, for example because now I have 2 hdd 73GB hdd in raid1 and 5 132 in raid5.
<Myrtti> sandjkirkland: depends on which pastebin you use
<skmsmslk> is there any way to see the web page in 3d  ?
<johnjacobjinger> MioSempai: no, but you want the CPU and memory to be able to hanlde it
<johnjacobjinger> skmsmslk: what web browser you using?
<sandjkirkland> myrtti: the one that's suggested here
<skmsmslk> chrome , opera and firefox
<johnjacobjinger> MioSempai: what's your CPU speed and how much memory do you have?
<Myrtti> sandjkirkland: paste.ubuntu.com?
<phong_> hi guys
<MioSempai> yes, the CPU support y memory i have enough
<sandjkirkland> myrtti: yeah
<johnjacobjinger> skmsmslk: all three?  I know in firefox there is a plugin called "tilt" that might do it
<playman> scriptwarlock and johnjacobjinger http://pastebin.com/v7p0Fr5W well that's what I tried, but still I get a error :-/
<MioSempai> is a machine HP.
<Myrtti> sandjkirkland: does this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1/ answer your question?
<skmsmslk> how to install that plugin ?
<johnjacobjinger> MioSempai then vmware server will do fine, but there's no GUI... it uses a web console to view the virtual machines, meaning you need another computer
<johnjacobjinger> skmsmslk: look in the firefox add-on site
<skmsmslk> thanks !
<johnjacobjinger> MioSempai: you said that you are using Ubuntu Server correct? not Ubuntu
<sandjkirkland> myrtti: yeah I think that does just fine, thanks
<johnjacobjinger> errr not ubuntu destkop
<scriptwarlock> playman, use sudo
<MioSempai> yes. ubuntu server
<johnjacobjinger> ok then try vmware server 2
<johnjacobjinger> it's free
<Quantum_Ion> For some reason Ubuntu runs hot on laptops
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: you mean the laptop runs hot with ubuntu?
<andreas> hell
<andreas> hello
<andreas> :)
<johnjacobjinger> hello andreas
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, I have to use all kinds of scripts to keep it cool
<andreas> how you guys doin?
<andreas> new here
<MioSempai> no problem with using a web console, guess it's like smoothwall
<playman> scriptwarlock: lol thanks, man I feel stupid :/ it worked with sudo ofcourse
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: what kind of certs?
<Quantum_Ion> I hope when Ubuntu 12.04 LTS comes out it runs cooler
<johnjacobjinger> errr scripts*
<johnjacobjinger> lol
<Quantum_Ion> power saving scripts
<scriptwarlock> playman, :)
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: how do those keep your laptop cooler tho?  do they speed up the fans?
<ibiwor> Hello! Why is that obexftp protocol allows read/write but not renaming a file?
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, I use sudo -i pm-powersave true
<Quantum_Ion> I also use xsensor to monitor the temps
<Quantum_Ion> I have a AMD dual core processor and the temps with the Scripts are 78/71 without the scripts they are 80 -90
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, Without the scripts my laptop was so hot you could feel hot air blowing out of it
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: is that celsius or Fahereheit?
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, Cel
<Myrtti> Quantum_Ion: time to clean out the laptop heat exhausts me thinks :-P
<Quantum_Ion> They really need to work on the ACPI colling issues with Ubuntu Linux
<Quantum_Ion> Myrtti, I vacummed them out
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: my macbook pro averages about 160  degrees to 190 fahrenheit with ubuntu installed
<johnjacobjinger> and with mac os x
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, WTF !
<shaanjus4u> Hi heard today is devlopers friday... I am new to ubuntu dev... Can I help in any bug fixing?
<Myrtti> Quantum_Ion: language
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: thats not that horribly hot for a laptop
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, Anything abouve 100 degrees is a laptop killer
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: that isnt true at all...
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, It's funny because I have a dual boot system and I use Windows Vista in poersave mode and the system is much cooler
<digitalcake> I have a issue with 127.0.0.1 or localhost  not resolving to my local IP assigned from the dhcp
<Quantum_Ion> power save mode
<johnjacobjinger> the issue might be with the power management profile settings and fan settings
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: what kind of laptop do you have?
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: not sure what you mean :-\
<Quantum_Ion> Gateway NV series laptop dualcore
<_Marcus> digitalcake: What exactly do you mean?
<digitalcake> I can put 127.0.0.1 or localhost to point to a local http dev server I'm running but if I put 192.168.0.197 I cant see it
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake this is Apache you are running?
<MioSempai> johnjacobjinger so, you recommend vmware server. thanks... i'll begin for there.
<cocooo> salut
<digitalcake> no django
<digitalcake> but its a simple http server for development
<_Marcus> digitalcake: But it's an HTTP server, right?
<digitalcake> and its open on port 80
<digitalcake> right
<_Marcus> digitalcake: Type "ifconfig" and make sure that IP is correct first
<johnjacobjinger> interesting there's probably a config file for django that lets you specify what address to listen on
<johnjacobjinger> or at least interface
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, It's funny my friend has a toshiba laptop computer it's older and I installed 10.04LTS on his laptop and his is much cooler
<digitalcake> in ifconfig what I'm I looking for I see that
<johnjacobjinger> i dont know django tho to say
<Quantum_Ion> Even though mine is a dual core processor
<_Marcus> digitalcake: Paste your ifconfg on pastebin please
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: that'd make it hotter with a dual core, and also your laptop may have a better GPU which might just run hotter...
<johnjacobjinger> i think the issue you are having tho has to do with power management settings
<digitalcake> http://pastebin.com/CFaXwuXc
<johnjacobjinger> and possibly fan control
<khamer> is gnome-look.org/xfce-look.org/etc. down for everyone else as well?
<_Marcus> digitalcake: It was 192.168.0.197, so you were right
<digitalcake> right
<Quantum_Ion> withe these scripts I found on the internet I can get my temps to 76/69
<_Marcus> digitalcake: Any you tried putting that in a browser outside of your machine?
<digitalcake> I cant see that inside
<Eidel> Where is the proper place to put downloaded (but not in repository) applications?
<digitalcake> I have not tried looking on any other pc
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: cant see what inside?
<johnjacobjinger> oh the site
<digitalcake> 192.168.0.197
<johnjacobjinger> i see... digitalcake try another machine
<_Marcus> digitalcake: Good. You aren't supposed to see it through your private IP inside your computer, you have to use 127.0.0.1 or ::1 if it supports IPv6
<_Marcus> digitalcake: Now open up another machine and put in the private IP(not 127.0.0.1 but 192.168.0.197)
<johnjacobjinger> welll you can if you have it in your hosts file
<digitalcake> ok one moment
<digitalcake> I didnt know you cant see your local ip from inside
<digitalcake> on a windows box I never really had this issue
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: you can if your machine is set to resolve it... clearly your isnt
<_Marcus> johnjacobjinger: He can't see it because he is inside the machine. You have to use the loopback IP to get yourself, which would be 127.0.0.1
<johnjacobjinger> _Marcus: my website works with local IP on the local machine (not the loop back interface), just it's not default like that
<corden> hello guys just a quick Q
<johnjacobjinger> _Marcus: however you are correct, that for most people they wouldnt be able to
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, I have this script which cleans up ubuntu GRUB from each kernel upgrade check it out - > http://pastebin.com/RW05zeA0
<corden> does anybody of you experience that your unable to browse the net while download torrent?
<corden> i'm using 12.04 beta1
<_Marcus> !+1 | corder
<johnjacobjinger> corden are you maxing out your speed?
<waxstone> !precise | corden
<ubottu> corden: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<n0t3a5y2type> im using 7.04
<_Marcus> Shoot, I mean corden
<_Marcus> Oh, it fixed it
<_Marcus> Derp
<bazhang> corden, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<n0t3a5y2type> 7.04 is the best
<digitalcake> cant see 192.168.0.197 from my other box
<n0t3a5y2type> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> n0t3a5y2type, thats eol
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have found myself in a bit of a pickle. I created a new docklet with docky and I can't remove it. I have two and I want to remove one, how would I go about this?
<Quantum_Ion> I would go with the LTS releases they are more stable
<digitalcake> do I need to configure hosts to resolve to the local IP?
<corden> ops sorry
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | n0t3a5y2type
<ubottu> n0t3a5y2type: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<_Marcus> digitalcake: You shouldn't have to
 * rhin0 stopped on 10.04
<Quantum_Ion> So I can't wait for 12.04 LTS I am using 10.04 LTS right now
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: no,, but maybe your web server isnt set up to listen on that interface?
<digitalcake> well my webserver is running fine on localhost and 127.0.0.1
<corden> @johnjacobjinger yup i did not limit th download speed but my speed is just around 20kb/s
<corden> johnjacobjinger, yup i did not limit th download speed but my speed is just around 20kb/s
<digitalcake> does ubuntu have a default firewall on port 80?
<ikonia> digitalcake: no
<ikonia> digitalcake: all open by default
<corden> i also tried lowering it to 20kb/s but still same result
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: yes on localhost thats a different interface....   according to djano's website it says "Starts a lightweight development web server on the local machine. By Default, the server runs on port 8000 on the IP address 12.0.0.1. You can pass in an IP address and port number explicitly
<Quantum_Ion> My laptop is cool right now
<digitalcake> I have django on port 80
<_Marcus> corden: How fast if your internet speeds? http://speedtest.net
<Quantum_Ion> 74/67 temps
<bazhang> !ot | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<digitalcake> but maybe I needed to run django on my local IP vs localhost?
<digitalcake> is that what you mean?
<waxstone> !image
<waxstone> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<johnjacobjinger> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/django-admin/ <-- digitalcake look down at the section that starts with runserver
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, The sad part is I have to burn an iso of LTS 12.04 because 10.04 wont let me upgrade to 12.04
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: yes
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, because its not released yet
<johnjacobjinger> Quantum_Ion: its not released yet
<johnjacobjinger> err what bazhang said
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, I heard it comes out at the end of March right ?
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, 12.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 ; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<digitalcake> how dam, thanks everyone
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, APRIL
<dr_willis> version number is the date if release
<digitalcake> hot*
<dr_willis> 4th month 2012
<johnjacobjinger> sometimes reading the manual helps digitalcake
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, Thanks i never knew that
<digitalcake> being a network noob I would have thought localhost and local IP would resolve to each other by default.
<dr_willis> and with the cli i think you van try to upgrade
<_Marcus> digitalcake: Localhost = 127.0.0.1; Local IP = 192.168.*.*
<mneptok> digitalcake: localhost works with no network connection at all.
<computer_> Hi there all, I need to install this package; ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager on Ubuntu 11.10
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: not always... it's not some "rule" it all depends on how you have stuff set up... i think with Apache you dont need to specify it tho... i think by default it listens on both interfaces
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, I think I will just back up my hardrive and due a fresh install of 12.04 LTS
<Quantum_Ion> dr_willis, Kind of curious to see what kernel 3.2 is about
<digitalcake> well in any case thank you all. you helped
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, did you have a support question?
<mneptok> Quantum_Ion: use 11.10, or move yourself over to #ubuntu+1
<escapeplan> I'm looking for a way to ALWAYS OPEN this .exe'file WITH Openjdk6 .. how do I make this happen ?
<_Marcus> escapeplan: .exe is a Windows Executable File. You have to use Mono or Wine to open it.
<moo->  /nick smallfoot-
<escapeplan> _Marcus .. Actually no, Minecraft is Java, but the easiest way for me to play without any trouble is to open the .exe with openjdk
<digitalcake> do I have to have sudo to run a app on port 80? I'm getting Error: You don't have permission to access that port.
<rhin0> maybe its your firewall digitalcake
<rhin0> blocking port 80
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: you may need sudo to run the admin tool that is configuring django
<rambo298> digitalcake, is iptables running?
<digitalcake> thats the problem I'm in a virtualenv that is not sudo
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: then you need a sudo user ;-)
<_Marcus> escapeplan: You are using Ubuntu, correct?
<_Marcus> escapeplan: I know for a fact, that Minecraft has instructions on how to use it on Linux
<johnjacobjinger> pretty sure ou cant jst open an .exe in ubuntu
<johnjacobjinger> without wine or something that is
<mneptok> digitalcake: a low port like 80 will require superuser privs
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, True
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have found myself in a bit of a pickle. I created a new docklet with docky and I can't remove it. I have two and I want to remove one, how would I go about this?
<mneptok> escapeplan: Mojang has vanilla .jar files for Minecraft
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, I think he is trying to use Java to open a Windows exe file
<digitalcake> dang it, looks like I will just need to use port forwarding on my router.
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: prob not a bad idea
<_Marcus> digitalcake: That's only if you want people outside your router into your web server. If you want to access it locally, you dont have to port forward to do so.
<computer_> Hi there all, I need to install this package; ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager on Ubuntu 11.10 but cannot due to a dependency package libogremain-1.6.4 but this is unavailable. So what do i do now?
<johnjacobjinger> it's not really production ready it says which is why it doesnt list on the LAN IP
<digitalcake> I'm trying to test a Paypal IPN callback
<_Marcus> Oh
<digitalcake> I'v only been using linux for about a month now
<digitalcake> my lazy days of wamp are over
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: i thougt u said it was on port 80 already
<digitalcake> it was when it was localhost
<BlueWolf> Anyone?
<digitalcake> now that I'm on localip its not letting me
<Quantum_Ion> johnjacobjinger, I was using this page to tweak my power settings on my laptop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement
<digitalcake> its ok I have routed 8000 to 80 in my router
<johnjacobjinger> BlueWolf: anyone what?
<rambo298> scroll back
<rambo298> docky
<johnjacobjinger> oh
<johnjacobjinger> prob didnt answer cuz i dont know the answer
<johnjacobjinger> lol
<BlueWolf> johnjacobjinger: I created a new docklet with docky and I can't remove it. I have two and I want to remove one, how would I go about this? :::::::D
<rambo298> ditto
<johnjacobjinger> digitalcake: or you can just do http://<IP_ADDRESS>:8000 from another computer
<johnjacobjinger> that'd work too
<rambo298> BlueWolf, does this help? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/remove-anchor-icon-from-docky/
<Pulock2012> ikonia:did you find out something about my problem??
<bazhang> Pulock2012, whats the issue
<bazhang> Pulock2012, ask the channel
<Pulock2012> unable to connect to internet using maverick
<bazhang> !detaills | Pulock2012
<bazhang> augh
<ikonia> Pulock2012: I researched your card and it appears certain models should work fine with ubuntu's network manager as a 3g device
<Pulock2012> i use EVDO card as my device with BSNL(my ISP) sim and i have ubuntu 10.10 installed
<ikonia> Pulock2012: ubuntu's network manager tool should see it and just connect
<Pulock2012> in network connection i have tried to use the mobile broadband tab where i entered my uid and pass but unable to connect
<abellong> Hi, I installed a library using apt-get. But this lib doesn't work properly. After googling, I need to compile it from source. What should I do? Seems packages compiled from source are not managed by package-manager. Is there anything I should take care?
<bazhang> abellong, what library, what are you trying to do
<Pulock2012> why wouldnot wine work??it doesnot have network access module ??
<abellong> it's GraphicsMagic
<bazhang> abellong, installed from where
<crashanddie> abellong, so... compile from source... what's the problem with that?
<ikonia> Pulock2012: if "should" work with ubuntu network manager
<ikonia> Pulock2012: the wine solution will not work
<`Korvin> how can I clear my dns cache?
<helo> i am unable to change my gtk theme with gtk-theme-switch2 (running fluxbox as wm)
<bazhang> abellong, what does graphicsmagic do
<abellong> There's something wrong with octave.
<ugoub> hello, anyone knows why: find ../ -regex "*.\(js\|xml\)$" -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print doesn't work?Thanx
<abellong> I canhttp://octave.1599824.n4.nabble.com/GraphicsMagick-limitations-td3523937.html
<crashanddie> `Korvin, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Pici> ugoub: Whats happening that you think shouldn't happen?
<crashanddie> ugoub, what are you trying to do?
<abellong> <bazhang>:  http://octave.1599824.n4.nabble.com/GraphicsMagick-limitations-td3523937.html
<ugoub> Pici: I didn't get the right result
<bazhang> abellong, what does graphics magic do
<crashanddie> ugoub, find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \;
<Pici> ugoub: is it not in color, or is it not even matching the right part?
<ugoub> Pici: I want find 'sel_role' both in .js file and .xml file
<bazhang> abellong, why not find a native ubuntu solution for that
<ugoub> Pici: there's no matching result
<crashanddie> ugoub, find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml | xargs grep -i -o sel_role
<Pici> ugoub: try crashanddie's suggestion
<abellong> <bazhang> what is a native ubuntu solution?
<ugoub> crashanddie: Oh, thanks a lot
<bazhang> abellong, I've asked you what graphics magic does
<DinoMuffin> you should also put the -name terms in single quotes
<crashanddie> why?
<abellong> Sorry for my poor English..
<theadmin> DinoMuffin: Not if you escape them like (s)he did.
<llutz> ugoub: grep -ri sel_role  *.{js,xml}
<nfvdr> hello
<crashanddie> there's no reason we "should" do that. It's an option, not a requirement.
<crashanddie> though llutz's solution is probably the best
<ugoub> llutz: copy that , thanks a lot
<DinoMuffin> alrighty
<Fullmoon> I can't change /etc/network/interfaces, even with as root, and with rm -f; Anyone having any idea?
<llutz> ugoub: add fancy grep-options if you like ;)
<DinoMuffin> I thought that was reccomended to prevent it from being interpreted
<Fullmoon> I can create new files in /etc/network, change, touch and remove then, just not /etc/network/interfaces
<iHarp> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<BlueWolf> Does anyone know anything about docky?
<auronandace> BlueWolf: its a dock
<crashanddie> BlueWolf, the author probably does.
<BlueWolf> auronandace: crashanddie: Funny :D - Ok I have two on my desktop, how would I delete one of them?
<iHarp> << Need help with .deb installs. I ran "sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb" but I can't find the installation after.
<ikonia> iHarp: what are you trying to install
<bazhang> iHarp, of what package
<iHarp> ipeth.utils
<iHarp> ipheth.utils*
<iHarp> I know it worked because running it again gives the "replacing" print
<ikonia> iHarp: where did you get this package ?
<iHarp> one sec and Ill give you the origination of the package
<ikonia> thanks
<iHarp> np
<iHarp> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/oneiric/universe/base/ipheth-utils
<iHarp> ^^
<e-Orchestrator> vv
<ikonia> iHarp: sudo apt-get ipheth-utils should get it
<ikonia> iHarp: you didn't have to download that
<ikonia> !info ipheth-utils
<ubottu> ipheth-utils (source: ipheth): USB tethering driver support utilities for the iPhone. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-3build1 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<iHarp> but...
<ikonia> iHarp: it's in the universe repo
<ikonia> yeah, it's there
<rambo298> how is a terminal window started in dash for 11.10?
<iHarp> I didn't have internet on the computer that I was getting it for. so I was having to USB it to it
<iHarp> I probably should have stated that previously
<malko2> bonjour
<malko2> ça va ?
<e-Orchestrator> I'm trying to use ubunto and wine terminal.    Having issues running windows based programs, games, etc.
<ikonia> iHarp: I'd recommand getting it from the repo now to make sure you have all the dependencies
<malko2> hello
<malko2> ive got a problem with vlx remote
<auronandace> !appdb | e-Orchestrator
<ubottu> e-Orchestrator: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bastidrazor> rambo298: you should be able to use a keyboard shortcut. ctrl alt T
<iHarp> so the dependencies could be causing the issues
<malko2> vlc remote and and vlc on my ubuntu desktop
<rambo298> bastidrazor, ty
<ikonia> iHarp: not the no-icon issue
<ikonia> iHarp: I doubt there is an icon/menu item for it in the package
<rambo298> bastidrazor, now to get wireless working on a fresh install
<iHarp> it's a tethering program for my iphone.
<ikonia> iHarp: yes I read what it is
<iHarp> ok
<e-Orchestrator> Thanks.  I'm looking at that now.   Do you ubunto gurus think running games like WoW show better fps than windows 7 platform?
<BlueWolf> Does anyone know where I can get Lexmark x2250 linux drivers or how would I get this printer to work?
<iHarp> Is there a way to get the dependecies packaged for transfer to another cpu?
<ikonia> e-Orchestrator: no
<ikonia> iHarp: you may already have the dependencies
<ikonia> iHarp: why do you think it's not working
<crashanddie> iHarp, another CPU?
<ikonia> crashanddie: he means another machine
<spaceman88> Hello... It's ok???
<spaceman88> !list
<ubottu> spaceman88: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iHarp> I can't get it to tether, and I know the phone is setup correctly
<ikonia> iHarp: how are you trying to tether it ?
<spaceman88> ok
<auronandace> BlueWolf: urghh, lexmark aren't great for linux (or at all), if they have any linux support it is usually an rpm file (may need to use alien or try extract a ppd file from it)
<e-Orchestrator> I was hoping that running ubunto and wine would make everything load faster, and get better fps.    OR at least run more stable than windows.
<ikonia> e-Orchestrator: very doubtful
<bazhang> BlueWolf, check linuxprinting.org database is your best bet
<e-Orchestrator> Okay.  Fine!  lol   Atthe very least I want to learn a new o/s.  :D
<ugoub> find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print CAN ONLY FIND .xml FILE
<bazhang> !manual | e-Orchestrator have a read
<ubottu> e-Orchestrator have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iHarp> the guide said to install ipheth.deb and that "any" tethering software would work on the phone as long as it was standard tethering.
<ikonia> iHarp: ok - so how are you trying to tether the phone
<iHarp> usb
<BlueWolf> auronandace:  Well thats all I have and I'm not in any position to buy another, any suggestions or not?
<malko2> exit
<malko2> quit
<BlueWolf> bazhang: Done that nothing
<auronandace> BlueWolf: just gave you 2
<ikonia> iHarp: no, that's just plugging something in, how are you trying to actually tether the device
<e-Orchestrator> thank you
<johnjacobjinger> e-Orchestrator: if the app is designed for windows to be honest I find it runs alot more stable and faster in Windows than in Wine..
<bazhang> BlueWolf, whats the model number?
<RodneyJarvis> Hello, has gconf-editor been removed in 12.04?
<BlueWolf> 	
<Pici> RodneyJarvis : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<BlueWolf> auronandace: Well I don't know what you mean. I don't specialize in printers
<ugoub> How can I use find and grep to find out Keywords 'sel_role' in both .js files and .xml files in multi folders?
<R3dy> Do I have to have two unity bars when running dual monitors?
<auronandace> BlueWolf: you need the linux driver from the manufacturers website (it will likely be an rpm file)
<e-Orchestrator> @john  - thanks.    Also, i have a solid state drive.   Are there any caveats that I need to know about before getting ubunto installed?
<bazhang> BlueWolf, whats the model number?
<R3dy> I have 11.10 at home with dual mons and only one unity bar
<iHarp> I guess I'm not understanding your question. I'm installing ipheth with the understanding that it has some sort of function that allows my phone(given that its tethering functions are activated) to allow internet access.
<alket> Hi I have just on partition which has Ubuntu 11.10 but I need to partition that disk so I could have two partitions but gparted wont let me do it because the disk has to be unmounted ?
<R3dy> just installed 12.04 on this machine and now I have two, is this a bug in 12.04
<R3dy> or a feature I can turn off?
<BlueWolf> bazhang: X2250
<Pici> R3dy : Precise/12.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<iHarp> but I'm not seeing ipheths capabilities. GUI or term functions.
<Pici> ugoub: Does your find command list any js files if your remove -exec and everything after that?
<johnjacobjinger> e-Orchestrator: not that I am aware of, ubuntu wont even know the difference between solid state and a standard HD
<ugoub> Pici: let me have a try.
<johnjacobjinger> alket: do it from the Ubuntu Live CD or Gparted CD
<johnjacobjinger> you cant partition the drive on a running system
<ugoub> Pici: list a lot matching files
<alket> johnjacobjinger, Oh now I remember it, thank you
<e-Orchestrator> @john - ty again.
<johnjacobjinger> alket: gparted isnt installed on the Ubuntu Live CD :-( you'll need to apt-get it
<johnjacobjinger> but it'll run once you do that
<compdoc> alket: gparted IS installed on the Ubuntu Live CD
<Pici> ugoub: Are you sure that you have that line in your .js files?
<johnjacobjinger> compdoc: is it? cuz i just tried and couldnt find it
<BlueWolf> bazhang: Anything?
<johnjacobjinger> compdoc: i had to apt-get it
<ikonia> iHarp: no, you need to use tethering software, and ipheth will allow your tethering software to use the iphone
<compdoc> johnjacobjinger, it has been on the latest ones Ive tried
<ikonia> iHarp: ipheth is not the tethering software it's self
<ugoub> yes, find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print CAN find sel_role in xml file
<R3dy> Pici: there is nobody in there
<Pici> ugoub: Okay, does find ../ -name \*.js -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print   show anything?
<ugoub> Pici: find ../ -name \*.xml -or -name \*.js -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print CAN find sel_role in js file
<Quantum_Ion> ugoub, You should turn that into a script
<theadmin> ugoub: Except you have to escape the {} maybe: \{\} or '{}'
<ugoub> Pici: yes
<iHarp> ikonia: I think I see where you are going with that. Perhaps I just didn't understand the functionality. thanks.
<BlueWolf> bazhang: ?
<Pici> theadmin: no you don't.
<Pici> ugoub: let me do some tests here, one moment.
<iHarp> My issue lies in the phone software then
<theadmin> Pici: Ah those aren't bash specials? Thought they were...
<ikonia> iHarp: try the gnome network manager, it "should" just show you the tethering option now
<bazhang> BlueWolf, patience
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: I am a biggner of SHELL
<Quantum_Ion> ugoub, Your command doesn't work
<bazhang> BlueWolf, it takes a moment to search for answers
<iHarp> ok
<Shinkamu1> I put some exports in a script to prep my dev environment every time I need to cross compile, but the exports don't stick outside of the script.  I don't remember there being a scope in bash before, what am I missing?
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print IT WORKS FOR XML FILE
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: WHEN switch the 'js' and 'xml' it will work for js file
<auronandace> BlueWolf: just checked lexmark's site, they have windows and mac drivers but no linux ones
<ugoub>  find $1 -name $2 -exec grep -i -o --color=auto $3 {} \; -print >> $4
<Quantum_Ion> ugoub, when I run that command I get this - >find: paths must precede expression: IT
<Quantum_Ion> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<BlueWolf> auronandace: I have just checked, Looking at this - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/lexmark-x2250-in-linux-244625/
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: yes you have a file named IT right?
<Quantum_Ion> ugoub, no
<bosong> how do i restart the samba service without rebooting ?
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: when i run find ../ -name [jx][m][sl] ....... it will say find: paths must precede expression: soap.xml "but no keyworks in that file"
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: find $1 -name $2 -exec grep -i -o --color=auto $3 {} \; -print >> $4  I AM sure this will work
<Quantum_Ion> ugoub, I get this - > bash: $4: ambiguous redirect
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: That will write result to $4(a file path)
<The_Pugilist> bosong, i believe the commands you are looking for are sudo restart smbd and sudo restart nmbd
<genii-around> bosong: Probably: sudo restart smbd
<ugoub> Quantum_Ion: you should replace $1:the path you want to find file(../); $2 file name(*.js) $3keyworks to find(sel_role);$4: file to keep result(~/sel_role)
<bosong> ok thanks
<Pici> ugoub: I got it.
<ugoub> Pici: ? any suggestion?
<Pici> ugoub: find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml -print0 |  xargs -0 grep -io --color=auto sel_role
<bazhang> BlueWolf, lexmark themselves only have printers for mac and windows for that; judging by the forum posts, Fedora 6 got it running intermittently several years ago
<ugoub> Pici: any result from js file?
<Pici> ugoub: add -H to your grep command to show what file the matches are coming from.
<_GoRDoN__> Hi! Any ideas what to do when cryptsetup wont accept keyfile after reboot?
<Pici> ugoub: arg... sorry: find ../ -name \*.js -or -name \*.xml | xargs grep -io --color=auto sel_role
<BlueWolf> bazhang: Ya I know ( http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/lexmark-x2250-in-linux-244625/ ) Oh well guess I should throw this in the trash right now and get an HP. Thanks for the help
<auronandace> BlueWolf: hps are definitely a better choice
<BlueWolf> auronandace: The thing is this Lexmark was given to me.
<donavan01> anyone know of a program wor doing employee scheduling ... I need it to be simple to use and allow me to enter random start and end times for about 15 employees for a week/month at a time
<bazhang> BlueWolf, if you have a windows or mac computer in your network, you can share it with your linux machine though
<helo> random is pretty hard to get right
<waxstone> !ot | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ugoub> Pici: Thanks, I got all the result (and a lot excpetions as no such file or directory)
<auronandace> BlueWolf: i used to have a lexmark before i even knew about linux, learned the hard way and now stick to hp for printers
<bazhang> waxstone, he's asking for an app to do that. its not offtopic
<BlueWolf> bazhang: auronandace: Ya I have moved off Windows. I hate the fact that most software is made for that operating system when all it does is cause issues for everyone.
<bazhang> BlueWolf, or perhaps even a vbox with windows then share through that
<bosong> a remote machine is copying files off my disk using samba. is there any way to tell which file is currently bbeing copied ?
<MonkeyDust> donavan01  is this what you mean? http://www.openerp.com/
<happyface> how do I move icons around the unity dock?
<waxstone> bazhang, are you an op? I dont see how asking for an app recommendation is on topic
<Guest84913> I removed the old kernels from grub2 now i have no sound
<Guest84913> do i try to remember what i removed oris there a better way
<auronandace> waxstone: asking for a ubuntu app is support related
<happyface> SCRATCH THAT, you click and drag.. wow took me awhile to figure that out (way too intuitive)
<bazhang> waxstone, asking for help find ing an app? sure thats on topic
<MonkeyDust> Guest84913  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<BlueWolf> bazhang: It will draw too much processor and ram - already looked at that option. But thanks
<waxstone> ok I stand corrected
<bazhang> ok
<elijah> Is it possible to have GNOME
<auronandace> !gnome2 | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<bazhang> elijah, gnome with what
<Guest84913> MonkeyDust, no such file
<ugoub> qall
<elijah> Is it possible to have colored tabs in GNOME Terminal?
<MonkeyDust> !info alsamixer| Guest84913
<ubottu> 'Guest84913' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info alsamixer | Guest84913
<ubottu> Guest84913: Package alsamixer does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> strange, I use it all the time
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, /msg ubottu if you are not sure please
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  it was to show Guest84913
<elijah> I want to have a tab for development and one for production webservers and I would like to have the development be red and production be green
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, openerp is in the ubuntu repos as well
<MonkeyDust> nice to know :)
<bosong> a remote machine is copying files off my disk using samba. is there any way to tell which file is currently bbeing copied ?
<bazhang> donavan01, apt-cache search openerp shows it to be in ubuntu repos
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, my reason for mentioning this is, you can tell where to install it from within ubuntu, instead of an outside site
<donavan01> Thanks guys Im checking it out now
<blue112> Hello here.
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  always nice to know something has been added in the repos /ot
<bazhang> !find openerp
<ubottu> Found: openerp-client, openerp-modules-poweremail, openerp-server, openerp-web
<curiousx> aloha all
<blue112> Something bad is happening on my ubuntu, I don't know what. ps aux doesn't returning, neither git add.
<blue112> Firefox crashes few minutes ago too.
<blue112> What can I be ? I can't TERM process that doesn't returning, too. Ctrl C have no effect.
<blue112> can it be*
<Alex_________> blue112 what happens if you run top?
<Guest84913> Is this the proper command alsamixer--help
<blue112> Alex_________, it runs normally. My load is at 9, it don't know why since the top process only uses 4% of CPU
<theadmin> Guest84913: You skipped a space after "alsamixer"
<blue112> 13 of load now.
<blue112> Any help ?
<Guest84913> card' requires an argument
<Guest84913> what is an arguement
<blue112> é_è
<rambo298> anyone know why broadcom wireless won't work with 11.10?
<genii-around> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dabbish> join #ror
<elijah> Is it possible to have colored tabs in GNOME Terminal?
<greenit> hi, when i type the command "sudo halt now" the computer shuts down the operating system, but it doesn't power off... is there a way to solve this?
<curiousx> greenit: with: sudo poweroff
<dr_willis> greenit,  try the shutdown command?
<theadmin> greenit: This happens from time to time, append "reboot=bios" to your kernel line and have fun.
<Abhijit> greenit, sudo shutdown -hP now
<greenit> curiousx, i want the halt-command because i start this computer with WoL and this doesn't work with poweroff
<greenit> dr_willis, i alrdy tried shutdown -h now.... same effect
<greenit> theadmin, what does this?
<theadmin> greenit: As stated earlier: This happens from time to time (on some hardware), append "reboot=bios" to your kernel line and have fun.
<greenit> Abhijit, ok, i'll try it
<theadmin> greenit: This makes the kernel reboot/poweroff with the BIOS rather than with the built-in ACPI techniques, works better on some hardwares, dunno why
<Abhijit> greenit, what is wol?
<greenit> theadmin, ok... does it matter that i have the new, graphical bios? (i think the name is efi)
<curiousx> Abhijit: wake on lan
<greenit> Abhijit, wol = wake on lan, i send the magic packet and the computer starts
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> yeah
<theadmin> greenit: Hm... I'm not so sure -- try it (note you have to reboot before it takes effect, so...)
<blue112> Something bad is happening on my ubuntu, I don't know what. ps aux doesn't returning, neither git add, nor pgrep nor w. killall -s9 doesn't kill frozen process. My load is 20, but no process is consuming CPU (seen with top). What can I do to fix that up ?
<waxstone> theadmin, can you adjust the kernel line from another place besides the grub menu ?
<greenit> theadmin, ok, 1 last question: do i have to add it in the grub? because i neither have a keyboard nor a screen connected to the computer^^
<theadmin> greenit, waxstone: Edit /etc/default/grub. There is a line saying GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz" (something like that), change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="foo bar baz reboot=bios", save and run "sudo update-grub". All done now :)
<waxstone> theadmin, ty
<greenit> theadmin, ah, thx... is it a problem if after the = there is just an empty "" ?
<Aesthenaut> looking for color configuration options so flat white isnt present everywhere...
<theadmin> greenit: That's normal (Ubuntu's default is "quiet splash", although if you're on the server edition it's normal.) Then just change it to "reboot=bios" and have fun
<greenit> Aesthenaut, look at ~/.bashrc and change force_color_prompt=no to force_color_prompt=yes
<greenit> theadmin, thx :)
<zykotick9> theadmin: can i ask, what does "reboot=bios" do?  (I know, i should Read The Fine Manpage)
<MonkeyDust> flowers @ theadmin
<theadmin> zykotick9: As stated before, it makes the kernel shut down by nicely asking the BIOS to do so, rather than using built-in ACPI techniques
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: flowers?
<Aesthenaut> greenit: it is 'yes' currently D:
<ArizonaBAY__> how to stream audio broadcasts
<Aesthenaut> oh wait no that's an exclude. excuse me
<ArizonaBAY__> on ubuntu
<zykotick9> theadmin: cool, thanks :)
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<ArizonaBAY__> Anyone knows how to stream audio broadcasts on ubuntu
<ArizonaBAY__> ?
<theadmin> ArizonaBAY__: Try icecast
<ArizonaBAY__> ty Theadmin will do
<greenit> Aesthenaut, is it uncommented?
<Aesthenaut> greenit: I uncommented it and saved.
<ArizonaBAY__> i cant find the IceCast in the ubu n tu software center :/
<masterseh> im selling my macbook pro 15" and asus g74sx laptops. anyone interested? please message me if you are.
<greenit> Aesthenaut, ah, k... now u have to exit this shell and start a new one, then it is colored^^
<theadmin> ArizonaBAY__: I'm not sure it's there
<Aesthenaut> greenit: I want to color all of ubuntu, lmao.
<greenit> Aesthenaut, what do you mean with color all?
<Aesthenaut> all the dialogue boxes and portions of the window which arent determined by the running software
<Aesthenaut> illl be back later, sir, thank you for your assistance
<greenit> Aesthenaut, oh, sry^^ don't know how to do this, thought u mean the text in the shell^^
<sparker> hey all noob ubuntu user here
<sparker> i have an older lexmark printer i need a driver for that the company doesnt have
<compdoc> hey
<sparker> any ideas?
<greenit> how can i make my ubuntu visible to other windows (and also linux) computers in the network, which are in the same workgroup?
<greenit> btw, hostname -A is empty
<Bubo> Hello, how can i update my python from 2.6.5 to 2.7.2
<bosco_> ok i have a problem i need some software that i can input customers information and what i have done for them to i can index this and back it up anyone know of anything usefull opensource or not i dont care i just need one ?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know what config file to set the default audio level for pulseaudio when I turn the computer on?
<theadmin> bosco_: LibreOffice Base?
<ru55377> burgrav!ty1
<bosco_> yes but i dont want to use the equivalant of excell  or libreoffice unfortunatly i would like one the has fields already marked
<soreau> bosco_: There probably isn't an application tailored to do *exactly* what you need. Why not just make your own template with libreoffice?
<rambo298> anyone know how to get wireless working with 11.10 and broadcom?
<danileigh79> rambo298: yes
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| rambo298
<ubottu> rambo298: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danileigh79> rambo298: You need droadcom b43
<nibbler> bosco_, just a list: date|time-start|time-stop|customer|job ?
<rambo298> danileigh79, did it ... still doesn't work
<danileigh79> rambo298: sudo modprobe b43
<fellayaboy> is it possible to do a remote desktop session with a totally different screen rather than using rdp and capturing data from the frame buffer
<bosco_> nibbler i want a  piece of software that then i can search for that persons name and show all the times i done work for them?
<danileigh79> rambo298: did that work?
<rambo298> danileigh79, just a sec
<rambo298> danileigh79, nothing in modprobe
<waxstone> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<danileigh79> rambo298: did you type sudo modprobe b43?
<danileigh79> waxstone: that is bs, it doesn't work, I have the solution
<rambo298> yes; nothing
<fellayaboy> is it possible i can use remote desktop session but with a totally different screen session
<waxstone> oh ok
<rambo298> i did:
<danileigh79> Ok, do you have ANY internet access on this computer
<bosco_> no
<Guest96498> Does anyone see anything wrong with in this Alsa script
<bosco_> maybe
<rambo298> sudo apt-get update
<rambo298> $ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<rambo298> $ sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<rambo298> $ sudo reboot
<bosco_> yes
<FloodBot1> rambo298: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest96498> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=77e24caaa024eb946ffe58d6647c24ff8695b9a4
<fellayaboy> someones on the PC at home but i dont want to see what they see..i want a totally different screen for myself can anyone help
<fellayaboy> whats the name of what i want? that way i can google search it?
<soreau> fellayaboy: You can try ssh -X maybe
<danileigh79> rambo298: listen, does the computer you have the issue with have ANY internet access right now
<reisi> hi everyone! just finishing installing a new 11.10 ubuntu server; configuration of x11-common (1:7.6+7ubuntu7.1) fails with "tempnam: No such file or directory"; any tips
<danileigh79> rambo298: I can help you solve this issue, but I need you to listen and respond to my questions please, don't jump ahead
<rambo298> danileigh79, ok we'll go slow ... i have wired fine
<fellayaboy> its not possible to have soemone remote desktolp connect into a different user account on the server and have them have a different session
<rambo298> danileigh79, i have done the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876276/
<danileigh79> rambo298: ok, this is gonna take me a minute, so I'm gonna get the commands needed
<soreau> fellayaboy: AFAIK, no. But you can try in ##linux to see if anyone else has an idea
<rambo298> danileigh79, ok i've been at it for hours so i have minutes
<fellayaboy> whats afaik by the way
<soreau> As Far As I Know
<danileigh79> rambo298: Google broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 and dl it
<fellayaboy> thanks soreau
<rambo298> danileigh79, ok but 1 more thing; bcm43xx is blacklisted so i guess it should be with b43 installed
<danileigh79> rambo298: don't worry about it, I had the same issue and what I'm having you do will fix the issue
<danileigh79> rambo298: trust me, I'm not the kind of girl who's gonna make you do something that will frak up your system
<rambo298> lol
<KM0201> lol
<rambo298> it's already there
<greenit> how can i make my ubuntu-computer visible for other computers in the network? do i have to make a dns-server? does my router (linksys e3000) alrdy have a dns, or better a ddns server, when he has a dhcp-server?
<rambo298> first i hate nvidia and their "we refuse to let ubuntu distro our drivers"
<waxstone> rofl
<rambo298> now i had broadcom
<rambo298> hate
<danileigh79> rambo298: alright, next dl b43-fwcutter_011-1_i386.deb
<rambo298> danileigh79, the broadcom dl is in the archive reader ... what do i do with it?
<danileigh79> rambo298: del it and get fresh downloads into your dl folder in home
<greenit> rambo298, i have a nvidia graphics card, had an amd before and the nvidia is far better supported, imo
<Shojo> i'll buy a gc soon, what does linux support?
<MonkeyDust> what's gc?
<Shojo> graphic card
<greenit> MonkeyDust, graphics card
<reisi> err how is it possible that /bin/tempname -m 644 does not work in a fresh 11.10 server install?
<curiousx> Shojo: buy a nvidia
<reisi> /bin/tempfile that is
<waxstone> nvidia is definitely the best supported by linux
<greenit> true
<greenit> does any1 have an answer to my question?^^
<danileigh79> rambo298: how we doing?
<rambo298> almost there
<curiousx> ATI/AMD runs very well with driver version 12.1, but not better than nvidia grafic cards
<danileigh79> rambo298: K also don't forget the b43-fwcutter_011-1_i386.deb
<reisi> err nice; the server 11.10 installer left out /tmp when using partition full hd with just root and swap, no LVM
<rambo298> ok both in the dl window
<danileigh79> rambo298: also, don't try installing anything yet, we have a few other things to do
<Shojo> thks guys. rambo298 : http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<rambo298> danileigh79, fire away
<ActionParsnip> Curiousx: depending on the chips compared of course
<sparker> well i guess my old lexmark doesnt play nice with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: what was your question?
<danileigh79> rambo298: ok, now go into your dl folder in terminal, and type the following tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<greenit> reisi, hm... on my server the /tmp directory is there, i had the 11.10 server cd, partitioned full hd and did not select lvm
<ActionParsnip> Sparker: checked the lexmark site for drivers?
<curiousx> yep and nvidia join to de linux foundation recently =P
<greenit> ActionParsnip, how can i make my ubuntu-computer visible for other computers in the network? do i have to make a dns-server? does my router (linksys e3000) alrdy have a dns, or better a ddns server, when he has a dhcp-server?
<Shojo> yay for Nvidia
<sparker> Action sadly they only have ones for windows
<curiousx> to the xD
<sparker> ugh
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: if it is in the same subnet, it is already v
<rambo298> danileigh79, done
<danileigh79> rambo298: Next, sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<theadmin> greenit: What do you mean by "visible"? You can probably already ping it
<Shojo> yeah!..whatever xD means
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: visible
<danileigh79> rambo298: and if you get any errors, don't worry about them, we'll fix them with the next command
<curiousx> greenit: to share
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: your home router will provide dns and dhcp services
<curiousx> fail, to file sharing?
<reisi> greenit: never had this happen before, only understood it once "strace tempfile -m 644" showed the failed open
<greenit> theadmin, ActionParsnip  with visible i mean i can see the computer-icon with the name of my computer (through wins) from another computer, yes, i can ping my computer and i also can access the share, but i don't like that i everyone has to type in my computername / ip
<rambo298> danileigh79, cannot open input file wl_apsta etc.
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do I setup a database for an app? I mean manually fill it with data...something like phpmyadmin or such
<johnjacobjinger> doesnt greenit need winbinds for that?
<rambo298> is the sudo cmd one cmd or two
<danileigh79> rambo298: that's fine, now do hthis b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ActionParsnip> Sparker: try the z600 driver which is already available in the OS
<greenit> johnjacobjinger, winbind installed and running
<theadmin> greenit: Hm ah, dunno
<Shojo> danileigh79: can i pm you?
<johnjacobjinger> greenit did you put the proper thing in the samba serer for it
<johnjacobjinger> ?
<greenit> ?
<danileigh79> Shojo: why?
<Shojo> cuz i dont wanna say it in the chan?
<waxstone> greenit, you want your network graphically represented, showing all computers and their names?
<danileigh79> Shojo: fine, but if it's anything inappropriate, we're gonna have a problem
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: then connect using nautilus and once you see the root of the share, add it as a bookmark in nautilus.
<Guest11559> hi guys, when i open a terminal and try to SCP something, nothing is been copied  and no error has been thrown , what can be wrong?
<danileigh79> rambo298: how's it going?
<greenit> waxstone, something like that, i want to see my computer-icon when i click on the "discover network" in nautilus
<rambo298> danileigh79, got usage print from b43-fwcutter
<johnjacobjinger> greenit: /etc/nsswitch.conf needs to have the terms wins in it
<rambo298> don't think it did anything]
<ActionParsnip> Guest11559: tried with Filezilla or nautilus?
<greenit> johnjacobjinger, it has, right before dns
<danileigh79> rambo298: ok, now sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb
<rambo298> is there a slash after firmware?
<greenit> johnjacobjinger, i can also ping other computers with the network-name, but i can't see them in the nautilus-network-window
<johnjacobjinger> hmm... not sure then what if u try accessing the machine from another machin via IP?
<velko> Guest11559, does /var/log/auth.log on the server show any errors?
<danileigh79> rambo298: yeah, there is *facepalm* I mistyped sorry
<eezywriter> hello
<eezywriter> looging for ubuntu install support
<eezywriter> or looking
<danileigh79> !question | eezywriter
<ubottu> eezywriter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> eezywriter: give details and we'll try
<danileigh79> rambo298: who's it going?
<rambo298> danileigh79, module ssb is in use for modprobe
<haz3lnut> Question: Update manager shows security updates for the kernel but I keep getting this error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic_3.0.0-16.29_amd64.deb ... Hash Sum mismatch ... anyone know what's up?
<eezywriter> tnx. Installed via CD the Ubuntu 11.1 release, then when finished rebooted, but on startup there is no entry for Ubuntu, only the same as before with Windows
<danileigh79> rambo298: ok, now just type sudo modprobe b43 and see if that works
<rambo298> done
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<danileigh79> rambo298: ?? Anything?
<adac> how to remove all elemnts from an array
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> I think I tried that, but I'll try again.
<rambo298> what am i looking for?
<Krambiorix> hi guys
<Krambiorix>  when i open a terminal and try to SCP something, nothing is been copied  and no error has been thrown , what can be wrong?
<danileigh79> rambo298: look at your network at the top, is wireless active showing routers in range?
<rambo298> danileigh79, i see no b43 in the lsmod list
<haz3lnut> <Krambiorix> does scp -v  reveal anything?
<danileigh79> rambo298: ok, something didn't take, jump into a PM with me so we're not getting distracted
<rambo298> danileigh79, the -r removes b43 ... why did we remove it?
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876302/
<danileigh79> did you type the ssb after the -r b43?
<danileigh79> rambo298: did you type the ssb after the -r b43?
<rambo298> ssb in use
<rambo298> what's ssb?
<ActionParsnip> Krambiorix: tried filezilla?
<danileigh79> rambo298: ok, let's start from the beginning, something in my notes didn't happen the way it was supposed to
<danileigh79> rambo298: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<rambo298> danileigh79, i have the wired network up; that would use ssb right? do i have to reboot with the wired out?
<ubuntu> join /ubuntu-de
<danileigh79> rambo298: let's start over, because something didn't happen right, no do not reboot yet
<ubuntu> join /#ubuntu-de
<curiousx> slash goes in the begining
<velko_> ubuntu, slash join space zaun ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: try:    /join #ubuntu-de
<Krambiorix> haz3lnut: yes
<ActionParsnip> velko_: slash first, it denotes a command
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, no i just need it in commandline
<rambo298> danileigh79, hold on let me try something
<velko_> ActionParsnip, yep. as i told him
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> TY
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: all better?
<Krambiorix> ActionParsnip, haz3lnut found it, i have to put a path in it :s
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> I'm reviewing script first
<Krambiorix> sryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ActionParsnip> velko_: my mistake. Doesn't help the nick is ubuntu as well. Sorry
<velko_> ActionParsnip, np
<danileigh79> rambo298: I'll be back shortly... Don't go anywhere
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> why LANG=C for apt-get?
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> and what's the purpose of this: APT::Cache-Limit=25165824
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: it basically cleans out all knowledge of the packages on any repos, then redownloads the file list including the MD5 hashes
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone know what config to edit for pulseaudio default level? i turn on computer and it's always 140%
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: its a copy from the package fix doc. I have it in a script to make life easier
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> gotcha, thanks
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: i believe the large cache is to deal with the large download. It stops errors and is o
<greenit> how can i see other computers, for example with a windows share on my ubuntu-computer? i have samba installed, wins and winbind activated and i alrdy can ping other computers with the name, but when i press the network-tab in nautilus, it shows windows-network, i click on that and then it is empty :(
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: only active for that command
<nOStahl> hey guys can I zero a drive from the ubuntu server installer cd
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: if you run:  smbtree   do you see the shares
<OerHeks> nOStahl, the server cd has got no live mode
<nOStahl> from command line
<ActionParsnip> nOStahl: sure, just press CTRL+ALT+F2 and you can do as you wish
<OerHeks> nOStahl, but you can trust the installer, to create a clean disk & clean MBR
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: it does have multiple ttys though ;-)
<greenit> ActionParsnip, cli_start_connection: failed to connect to 192.168.1.1<20> (192.168.1.1). Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<greenit> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to censoredNetwork<20> (192.168.1.1). Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<nOStahl> can I? I'm hearing issues with raid meta data not being written over correctly
<nOStahl> so i need to dd zero the first meg and last meg of my drive
<OerHeks> oh thnx ActionParsnip, never got there.
<ActionParsnip> nOStahl: if you can see the drives in the output of: sudo fdisk -l   you can do it
<ActionParsnip> Greenit: ok use the web to find out how that is fixed. I'd help but i'm on gsm speed on a phone
<greenit> ActionParsnip, oh, ok
<physically_fit> has anyone seen the movie John Carter? is it any good? I loved Wall-E
<curiousx> 'Jhon Carter use ubuntu \m/-_-\m/
<curiousx> xD physically_fit this is offtopic
<soreau> ! ot | physically_fit
<ubottu> physically_fit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sere> im wanting to upgrade to 12.0 lts but i realize its a beta ....would i need to upgrade again once the full release comes out
<physically_fit> curiousx, creating that movie involved computers and software too
<joe9> aptitude is awesome. just migrated from debian to ubuntu using it. it is very impressive.
<kiizer> BONJOUR
<theadmin> !fr | kiizer
<ubottu> kiizer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tyaakow> Hello, people... I have an issue with SHV5 rootkit on my server...
<haz3lnut> <ActionParsnip> Any idea why I would see this from apt-get update: bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<tyaakow> Can anyone tell me how to force coreutils reinstall
<tyaakow> server oneiric.
<tyaakow> I have only ssh access.
<inaayat> Do anybody know how to Uninstall ´´Cairo-Dock´´ ?
<theadmin> tyaakow: /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/apt-get --force --reinstall install coreutils # Something like this, I guess ?
<haz3lnut> Anyone have an idea why I would see this from apt-get update:  "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing."
<jadoe> nautilus takes possession of one cpu core, 25% cpu usage. what is it doing? bug?
<tyaakow> I'll try mate
<paopao> help, hash sum mismatch
<paopao> http://ppa.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<inaayat> how to uninstall programs ?
<paopao> help, hash sum mismatch
<lwizardl> evertime there is an update it always kills my headphone port. is there a way to write maybe a script that after every time apt-get finishes run this script ?
<MonkeyDust> lwizardl  better ask in #bash
<haz3lnut> <paopao> me too
<lwizardl> ok
<tyaakow> theadmin, wont do... Heres the output http://pastebin.com/zPDsVF7k
<rypervenche> paopao: Don't use a PPA, that will fix the problem.
<paopao> haz3lnuy woowoo
<tyaakow> there is no --force option and it seems some basic files like find had been compromised
<inaayat> HOW TO UNINSTALL PROGRAMMS !!! :@@@@
<inaayat> IM PISSED OFF ! :@
<MonkeyDust> inaayat  by not shouting
<dannel> Please remain calm and euthanised
<paopao> rypervenche then can i download it directly through this link and install:http://ppa.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 ?
<MonkeyDust> and do what mama said
<BlueWolf> 	
<haz3lnut> <inaayat> with synaptic right click mark for removal, apply
<BlueWolf> inaayat: What the problem?
<haz3lnut> Anyone have an idea why I would see this from apt-get update:  "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing."
<CatKiller> Hi there! If I add an init script to rc.d, which tty will it be running in? The tty allocated for the startup process (what I see on my screen when I boot?), also, if that script is blocking (i.e. doesn't return), will it block other scripts from being executed or do they all run in parallel?
<paopao> rypervenche then can i download it directly through this link and install:http://ppa.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 ?
<lwizardl> okay was told to ask in here since not a bash question
<rypervenche> paopao: If you want. I don't recommend using PPA packages.
<lwizardl> everytime my distro has updates installed my headphone jack stops working and then I have to reinstall the driver package. is there a way to make a autorun script that after apt-get upgrade finishes it runs the driver package reinstall
<danileigh79> And I specifically told Rambo NOT to go anywhere... sheesh, guys just don't like listening *wink*
<paopao> rypervenche why? is ppa unstable?
<greenit> theadmin, do you know the tip u gave me with adding "reboot=bios" to my kernel-line?
<greenit> theadmin, remember
<theadmin> greenit: Yes, what?
<greenit> theadmin, well, halt works, but wol doesn't work anymore^^
<chris_8> Has anyone successfully mounted a Samsung Galaxy S Infuse on 11.10? If so, HOW??!
<theadmin> greenit: Oh, uh, well I can't help with that sorry...
<greenit> theadmin, np, then i go to the server and start it manually^^
<velko_> lwizardl, you'll find people who can help you with this not in #bash but in a channel dedicated to apt-get or dpkg. or as a fallback in the regular debian channel?
<sparker> someone suggested i use a z600 driver for my lexmark but i cant seem to find it
<rypervenche> !ppa | paopao
<ubottu> paopao: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<chris_8> Anyone found solution for USB mounting storage devices with 11.10?
<subdesign> chris_8 : http://goo.gl/tlJHx
<chris_8> SubDesign: Thanks, been looking online for an hour
<paopao> ubottu  is my problem caused by using PPA?
<ubottu> paopao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrPopinjay> Hi guys
<chris_8> SubDesign: That's for an old version of Ubuntu
<lwizardl> velko_, okay thanks
<paopao> bot what's that mean?
<MrPopinjay> Can someone please help me with pipes? I can't seem to get it to work. it's this character, right? |
<chris_8> Lucid could mount my phone np, but now 11.10 cannot...
<velko_> MrPopinjay, yep
<subdesign> did you even try what they say?
<paopao> ubottu  is my problem caused by using PPA
<ubottu> paopao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chris_8> SubDesign: Yes, about an hour ago
<paopao> rypervenche is my problem caused by using PPA
<subdesign> ah ok so you found the same forum
<rypervenche> paopao: I do believe so.
<subdesign> chris_8, what helped me switched off then on the phone
<paopao> rypervenche no! but how can i fix it
<chris_8> SubDesign: no, but other sites had the same advice for older versions of Ubuntu
<zykotick9> paopao: ubottu is a (ro)bot - not a real person
<chris_8> maybe there's something there more recent
<rypervenche> !ppapurge | paopao
<paopao> zykotick9 ..........
<rypervenche> !ppa-purge | paopao
<ubottu> paopao: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<paopao> !ppapurge | paopao
<chris_8> already tried multiple reboots for each setting
<MadsRC> Have anybody tried to connect to a Cisco IPSec VPN with Ubuntu/Nautilus GUI (The one in the same place as WiFi setup)?
<theadmin> MadsRC: NetworkManager, you mean.
<MadsRC> Yeah, network manager (sorry)
<theadmin> MadsRC: It seems there's no way as of now :(
<MadsRC> I can get it to work pretty easily with VPNC, just wondering if you could get the network manager to do that
<urgodfather> hello, will someone help me get graphics working properly on my system... dell poweredge sc430 with ubuntu server & desktop
<paopao> rypervenche but i don't know the ppa name
<paopao> rypervenche that website is so hard to connect...
<Tellmarch> Hello. I have a problem with the sound in java applet, it often doesn't work. how to fix it?
<paopao> rypervenche thanx anyway
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: u have both server AND desktop edition... i'm confused
<johnjacobjinger> u dont need graphics driver if you have server as it's all CLI
<johnjacobjinger> no gui
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: no
<jollyanon> i'm new to irc. i want to configure my client to use a VPN. can someone point me in the right direction?
<velko_> urgodfather, i cannot find on the internet which graphic card is in this machine. and what is your problem exactly?
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather so what do u mean?
<saray> la ablame en español
<danileigh79> !es | saray
<ubottu> saray: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: i have server installed then apt-get ubuntu-desktop for gui
<zykotick9> velko_: if you got urgodfather to run "lspci | grep -i vga" it should return the GPU
<johnjacobjinger> i dont think i've ever been able to get any of my dell servers to work with the GUI version of ubuntu or at least the graphics card
<velko_> zykotick9, thank you
<JohnNapster> hello
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: how come you didnt just install ubuntu desktop
<JohnNapster> in the ubuntu source code how to get the version of the currently installed ubuntu?
<saray> dcon tu `puta madre
<johnjacobjinger> it may already have the grpahics card driver on there
<JohnNapster> in the ubuntu source code how to get the version of the currently installed ubuntu? is it by {version}  ?
<saray> tu puta madre
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: "apt-cache policy foo" is one method of showing currently installed/installable versions
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: b/c its on a server
<m4v> !ops | saray is insulting in spanish
<ubottu> saray is insulting in spanish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<rypervenche> paopao: 對不起. If you just follow those directions you should be able to remove the PPA and you shouldn't have any further problems.
<physically_fit> besides pastebin, what's another good site to paste text?
<zykotick9> JohnNapster: ignore me ;)
<xbyte1024> when I try to cross-compole a kernel for my ARM i get an error: error: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: that doesnt matter... server just means it doesnt have the support for a GUI and has some other various things, but all that is on the desktop version
<xbyte1024> anybody knows why?
<JohnNapster> in update-manager i need to reference in a string to the currently installed version of Ubuntu    how to do that?
<johnjacobjinger> the server version is meant to be streamlined cuz most ppl who use it dont need a GUI therefore dont need all the Graphics Drivers
<JohnNapster> text_label_main = _("These software updates have been issued since Ubuntu {version} was released.")
<JohnNapster> will that be okay?
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: some of those i intend on using some of the server features
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: those features are in ubuntu desktop
<johnjacobjinger> what features are you looking for?
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: dns, mail, smb
<johnjacobjinger> those are on server
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: the only difference is lack of GUI an graphics driver in the server version
<theadmin> urgodfather: You can install the server features in the desktop version. The opposite is also possible but makes less sense
<johnjacobjinger> theadmin: am I right to say not all the graphics drivers are on the server install?
<theadmin> johnjacobjinger: Well, Xorg is not present so no X drivers are there at all, yes, only console-mode drivers are there.
<bastidrazor> johnjacobjinger: they use the same repository. it does not matter if he is using the server or desktop version. he can apt-get the required drivers
<johnjacobjinger> it sounds like urgodfather installed server then added the desktop gui and now is finding that he cant get all his graphic features
<urgodfather> theadmin: so... instead of using server backbone... use desktop backbone then build on top
<bluefrog> JohnNapster, /etc/issur
<bluefrog> JohnNapster, /etc/issue
<johnjacobjinger> bastidrazor: but we dont know his Graphics card and dell doesnt seem to list it
<theadmin> urgodfather: Basically, though it's easy, just issue one command: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel install ubuntu-server
<bastidrazor> johnjacobjinger: lspci | grep -i vga
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: not just graphics... flash, etc
<theadmin> urgodfather: For the opposite, replace -server with -desktop lol
<johnjacobjinger> yea it just says built in generic vga bastidrazor no model number or anything
<johnjacobjinger> it's a dell server with an integrated generic VGA controller
<johnjacobjinger> wnt even say the chipset
<daniel___> anyone have a problem in unity, that the button to close a window is not in the orange color sometimes?
<urgodfather> theadmin: so, since i have server on here then sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo apt-get install tasksel-desktop
<theadmin> urgodfather: Err, ubuntu-desktop, not tasksel-desktop
<theadmin> urgodfather: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<johnjacobjinger> theadmin: but he has ubuntu-desktop just no graphics card driver and ctn figure out what kind of graphics card it is
<johnjacobjinger> dell doesnt even have the driver as it's built into Windows Server
<johnjacobjinger> (which is what that server was prob licensed for at purchase)
<urgodfather> theadmin: well i already did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop so.. just do the tasksel
<johnjacobjinger> and i know from about a year and a half or so ago i tried ubuntu destkop on my poweredge 2950 and could never get that graphics card to work correctly
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: it was an xgi
<MadsRC> I've got a NAS running a windows share. Can't I somehow mount that some other way that with nautilus' "Connect to Server" so that it is recogniced as a mounted drive (Then I can get Conky togive me statuses on drive usage)
<paopao> rypervenche ok thankx i'll try it :-)
<Guest78836> I am trying to edit grub to default to Windows (it is a mame cabinet) with a live CD of fedora. I can seem to get sudo access.Any way to do this? I dont know sudo credentials for ubuntu install
<chosig> Udda, Ubuntu vill installera ubuntuone-control-panel, som installerar halva Qt som dependencies...
<ksus> ksus
<chosig> whoops
<paopao> rypervenche but i've done, it's just make no sense
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: whats ur dell service tag?
<chosig> Odd, Ubuntu wants to install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk which requires half of the Qt packages there is (it seems like)...
<johnjacobjinger> i want to see what was built with that machine maybe it has an exact model number for the GPU
<urgodfather> 1rr0hb1
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: whats that lspci gprep command you had me do yest?
<johnjacobjinger> me?
<johnjacobjinger> i didnt have u do any command yesterday i dont think
<betefive> nigth all
<chosig> Rephrasing I wonder why ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk has libqt4-designer, libqt4-test, libqt4-help, libqt4-scripttools, libqtwebkit4 etc. etc as dependencies (it being a gtk package)
<betefive> halooow??
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: it was like lspci | gprep vga or something of the sort
<johnjacobjinger> looks like a volari z7 video controller urgodfather
<johnjacobjinger> they have a redhat driver
<blitz> oh crap
<urgodfather> which one should i use?
<blitz> all my unity sidebar buttons scrunched into one
<paopao> rypervenche thank you very much, there are no problems any more, i just changed another source and then changed it back, and the problem disappeared!
<urgodfather> i didnt see one for gfx
<betefive> can help me about programing on ubuntu???
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: this link here mught help.....  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/sis.4.html   thought it is a bit outdated
<rhizmoe> ugh, why do all torrent clients suck?
<velko_> betefive, what do you need/want to do?
<theadmin> rhizmoe: Ever tried qbittorrent? Works fine for me lol
<chosig> rhizmoe, because you haven't made your own yet? :P
<johnjacobjinger> i like utorrent
<rhizmoe> betefive: use more words
<johnjacobjinger> and transmission
<rhizmoe> chosig: that's really probably it.
<rhizmoe> no, transmission is the current suck. too clicky.
<chosig> rtorrent ftw
<zykotick9> rhizmoe: two words - screen & rtorrent
<johnjacobjinger> clicky?
<rhizmoe> clicky = too much manual operation
<johnjacobjinger> wats clicky mean?
<johnjacobjinger> oh
<chosig> Just save the .torrent to a folder designated, and that's it. No clicky
<xbyte1024> rhizmoe: deluge is exelent
<johnjacobjinger> i see
<johnjacobjinger> i think
<rhizmoe> chosig: and then for specifying destination directories?
<rhizmoe> i don't just throw everything into one directory
<betefive> @<rhizmoe> how i can make program c++ on the backtrack? now iam using backtrack
<johnjacobjinger> i like utorrent just asks one thing when opening a torrent... where to save to and thats it
<chosig> rhizmoe: It can save to a folder you want, and with sub-folders depending on label etc.
<rhizmoe> chosig: that's the current suck
<rhizmoe> it depends on how they implement it, though. i'll check it.
<rhizmoe> thanks everybody!
<urgodfather> johnjacobjinger: how to install?
<blitz> http://imgur.com/a/7i86W any idea how to fix this?
<kelvinella> hi
<escott> my university in their brilliance has disabled ssh auth keys, and to boot their login servers are crazy slow. is there some way that I can open an initial ssh connection and then direct subsequent commands through that same channel (in some way split the channel so I can have multiple terminals, as well as an scp running through the same control channel)
<guest-XmPN1c> i accidentally changed my settings in cssm and this is what happened to my desktop http://i.imgur.com/RQmCt.png. How do i make it look like this: http://i.imgur.com/iBrsW.png again?
<LoRez> escott: 'ControlMaster'
<escott> LoRez, does that require support from the other end?
<guest-XmPN1c> i cant even get back in to cssm on this desktop http://i.imgur.com/RQmCt.png
<LoRez> escott: dunno
<johnjacobjinger> urgodfather: dont really know... but found this using me leet googling powers http://blog.bigsmoke.us/2011/01/18/ubuntu-sis-671-driver
<johnjacobjinger> might work for you too
<kelvinella> is xubuntu better than ubuntu for netbook?
<daviddoria> I am trying to use a tv as my monitor. It seems to work, but there are about a "taskbar" worth of pixels that aren't displayed around the edges (i.e. it seems to display slightly larger than the tv). Is there anything that can be done to fix this?
<johnjacobjinger> kelvinella: depends on the specs of your netbook
<kelvinella> got a dell mini9 here from 2008
<johnjacobjinger> some ppl say lubuntu does better on netbooks
<johnjacobjinger> i dont own a netbook so i dunno
<kelvinella> i found ubuntu11.10 isnt that fast
<johnjacobjinger> maybe ur computer isnt that fast kelvinella
<Guest90624> Where can I get the version of FFMPEG that has the ability to encode MPEG-4 (AAC) audio?
<escott> LoRez, that works perfectly
<kelvinella> does moblin still exist?
<guest-XmPN1c> how do i get into cssm through this desktop to change it back to unity?
<guest-XmPN1c> http://i.imgur.com/RQmCt.png
<At0mIzeR> CTRL+SHIFT+T  open up terminal and type: ccsm  ?
<guest-XmPN1c> thank you
<jadoe> my nautilus has constant 25% cpu usage (1 of 4 cores). what does it do? bug?
<ollx> Is it posible to play Games with "Steam" under Ubuntu without Wine?
<Outrunner> dont think so
<DinoMuffin> Unless you count a windows virtual machine under ubuntu, I can't think of any
<Guest90624> Where can I get a version of FFMPEG that supports AAC encoding in videos?
<Guest90624> AAC audio, that is.
<ollx> damn ... wine & Steam dont work well ... thx
<DinoMuffin> ollx: one thing I found that helps is running it under a virtual desktop in wine
<DinoMuffin> ymmv
<zykotick9> Guest90624: medibuntu is one option
<Outrunner> you can allways try desura
<Outrunner> but the games are not the same
<Haferstroh> Hello, I got a problem with nautilus. If I plug in a USB Storage Device (USB Stick) and open a nautilus window, then, if I unmount the device nautilus completely close its window and doesnt shows e.g. the mount folder or smth. else
<ardian> Hello, I am booting my netbook with ubuntu 11.10 but I'm getting an error "An error occurred while mounting"
<DinoMuffin> Haferstroh: I'm not sure I follow, what is it not showing?
<JWFoxJr> Hi, I have HP Elitebook 8460p, Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome Shell, and I can't find a way to disable the trackpad. Even I select disable trackpad, it's still active? Anyone have any ideas?
<JWFoxJr> s/I select/if I select/g
<DinoMuffin> JWFoxJr: you mean the tapping or the entire touchpad?
<JWFoxJr> DinoMuffin: the entire touchpad
<Haferstroh> DinoMuffin, I open nautilus, plug in a usbstick, open the usbstick and then I unmount the usbstick and nautilus shuts down
<danileigh79> Hey guys, I'm getting my daughter for the weekend, so I've got to go... he doesn't like it when I'm on the computer when my daughter is here :(
<DinoMuffin> Haferstroh: I think nautilus is supposed to shutdown if it's in the same folder as an unmounted drive. Have you tried changing folders and then unmounting?
<danileigh79> He= my ex
<DinoMuffin> though, i havent used nautilus in a long time
<danileigh79> Have a good weekend all, see you monday
<Troller> see you
<Haferstroh> danileigh79,  drive carefully :-)
<danileigh79> Haferstroh: No driving :) they're coming here, but thanks
<Haferstroh> ok then have a good time with "them" *g*
<Haferstroh> @ danileigh79
<DinoMuffin> JWFoxJr: try 'synclient TouchpadOff=1' in your console
<ardian> I am booting my netbook with ubuntu 11.10 but I'm getting an error "An error occurred while mounting"
<JWFoxJr> DinoMuffin: that did the trick - I guess I'll have to re-write my script that detects my USB mouse.
<DinoMuffin> alrighy
<JWFoxJr> DinoMuffin: Thanks!
<DinoMuffin> No prob
<calico> Can't burn a DVD in K3b... and it's urgent, can anybody help. :-( unable to O_EXCL /dev/sr0: someone was in time to remount
<velko_> calico, if you have a permissions problem and you urgent have to do the job you can try to start k3b as root
<calico> probvah, sudo k3b, ne stana ;[
<velko_> calico, what happened instead?
<calico> velko_,  got exactly the same erro
<PioneerAxon> Hey all , from last few weeks, I am unable to get any updates on my ubuntu 11.10 running on kernel 3.0.0-14-generic.
<PioneerAxon> it shows all my packages obsolete... :(
<iHarp> Anyone know how to disable the (joined/quit) msgs in Xchat?
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   it actually says "obsolete"?
<simone> #list
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: yes, all of them are listed under local (obsolete) category in synaptic..
<CFHowlett> iHarp   no - but if you add chatzilla plugin to ffox - no enter/exit msg's
<velko_> calico, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/293420
<calico> iHarp,  you can't, but you could change their color to the same as the backgrounnd color
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293420 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b can't burn a DVD ISO to a DVD" [Undecided,Invalid]
<iHarp> calico:   nice :p
<azert> hi there
<bastidrazor> iHarp: right click the channel name > in the drop down there should be an option to hide joins/parts
<calico> velko_,  k i'll try rebooting
<CFHowlett> azert   greetings
<azert> i would like to make compatible my webcam on my ubuntu system what i have to do ?
<azert> http://img.clubic.com/01407094-photo-logitech-quickcam-vision-pro-pour-mac.jpg
<azert> this is it
<iHarp> bastidrazor: Perfect. That's what I needed.
<CFHowlett> azert  plug it in yet??
<iHarp> It gets confusing sometimes.
<rattatoue> I am running xubuntu. when I put a cd/dvd into the computers drive it doesn't auto mount or load it, any suggestions?
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   that is one weird message - sorry but IDK what to say
<rattatoue> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: Tried updating them all, but it doesn't help.. :(
<calico> rebooting worked velko_  thanks
<azert> yeah correct allready connected to my pc CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   I'd guess a repository setting error, but I can't understand how ALL packages got hit.
<calico> iHarp, you're welcome ;p
<simone> !list
<ubottu> simone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CFHowlett> azert   what app are you using to test the webcam?  cheese?  guvcview?
<azert> terminal
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: Looks like keys are corrupt.... Can you help me configure them from keyserver.ubuntu.com ? when I try to get them from my browser, it just opens them in text mode.. :(
<simone> ciao
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   I'd say re-key them ... wait one got something for you
<CFHowlett> !it|simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<arowana> with Xchat how do I stop the people connect/disconnected thing?
<calico> arowana, ask iHarp
<pangolin> arowana: right click on the channel name
<azert> i m using terminal CFHowlett where when i do dmesg i can see nothing
<arowana> Well now that makes sense :) thanks
<pangolin> arowana: sure thing, there is also a #xchat
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: I didn't understand.. I don't know italian.. :(
<arowana> aha
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon  for rebuilding the source list to default...http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<calico> arowana, just change the color for these events to whatever your background color is
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   wait 1 ...
<rattatoue> I need a little help, my cd/dvd is not automounting when I put it in.
<pangolin> calico: why offer a complicated solution when there is an easy one?
<zykotick9> rattatoue: data cd/dvd, or audio cd & video dvd?
<calico> pangolin,  and what is the easier solution mate?
<pangolin> calico: to right click on the channel name and disable the events
<rattatoue> zykotick9, anything. Nothing I put in the drive shows up, when I try to manually mount it. Says its not in the fstab
<ssta> aromasca: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS
<CFHowlett> azert   also, look  at rekeying your sources ... http://www.learningubuntu.com/tips/how-get-missing-ppa-gpg-keys-automatically
<zykotick9> rattatoue: with a data cd/dvd, try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" do you get an error?
<rattatoue> zykotick9, "/dev/cdrom does not exist"
<DinoMuffin> try dvd
<zykotick9> rattatoue: that would be the issue then.  try "dmesg | grep sr0" any errors?
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   see http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2008/03/how-do-you-check-if-your-webcam-is.html
<zykotick9> DinoMuffin: both /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd are just links to sr0 usually
<davv3> hello. how do i refresh my repo? using aptitude from commandline
<davv3> i get 404 trying to install packages as it is
<rattatoue> zykotick9, a lot of Medium Error [current]
<DinoMuffin> true
<velko_> davv3, just like you would if you used apt-get: sudo aptitude update
<CFHowlett> davv3   sudo apt-get update
<zykotick9> rattatoue: what does "ls -l /dev/cdrom" show?
<davv3> velko_: CFHowlett: thanks !
<rattatoue> zykotick9, no such file or directory
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   experiment with selecting a different server too
<zykotick9> rattatoue: sorry
<zykotick9> rattatoue: does "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" show anything?
<rattatoue> zykotick9, no. I did try this earlier. sudo lshw -C disk. And it says according to it my cdrom is /dev/scd0.
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: I replaced my /etc/source.list But, when I run apt-get update, it just completes without doing anything...
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   paste
<CFHowlett> !paste|PioneerAxon
<ubottu> PioneerAxon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bodsda> PioneerAxon: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list   yeah?
<zykotick9> rattatoue: /dev/scd0?  ummm, sorry i have no idea then (i would expect /dev/sr0).  Good luck.
<calico> pangolin, nice, tnx
<PioneerAxon> Bodsda: Yes.
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: The site you gave me, generated this file.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/876462/
<azert> CFHowlett: after installing cheese my webcam work very well with cheese
<azert> but not with skye
<azert> skype
<calico> pangolin, i'm a mirc guy and didn't know about that option here :D
<BlueWolf> Where can I get help about gimp? Is there a chat site like this for gimp?
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   right here will work
<Bodsda> BlueWolf: or there are several other support avenues - http://www.gimp.org/irc.html
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   sources look good.  don't understand your error.  sorry, but IDK.  please ask in channel.
<bobweaver> there is a #gimp channel also
<Bodsda> PioneerAxon: can you paste the entire terminal output from the prompt where you run    sudo apt-get update   until the next empty prompt - thanks
<CFHowlett> azert   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836258
<BlueWolf> Ok thanks all :D
<BlueWolf> #gimp
<BlueWolf> I needed that
<velko_> rattatoue, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<CFHowlett> BlueWolf   #ubuntustudio as well
<rattatoue> velko_, http://pastebin.com/CET9spJu
<PioneerAxon> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876472/
<azert> after this my webcam is working but not that integrate microphone CFHowlett
<crfripper> how do I add quicksynergy to startup applications? I put /usr/bin/quicksynergy in but it doesn't work
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   not enough info - sudo apt-get --verbose [so we can see it all]
<crfripper> also, I think I need to get away from quicksynergy and use synergy.conf if I want to use relative mouse movements right?
<velko_> rattatoue, try to append "/dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0" at the end of the file
<Bodsda> PioneerAxon: and    ls -lah /etc/apt    please.
<Criss> hi
<Criss> Hello?
<Bodsda> !hi Criss
<Bodsda> !hi | Criss
<CFHowlett> Criss   icu
<Bodsda> hmm, ubottu always used to have that factoid
<Criss> So whats going on?
<Bodsda> Criss: this is a support channel, please join #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have a support question
<Criss> I see
<rattatoue> velko_, I tried that then tried mounting it and it says something about wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<velko_> rattatoue, and what is the exact text of the errors you get in your syslog?
<kokkopokko> how do you put "Dock gnome extension" on bottom?
<rattatoue> velko_, how would I view that? i dont know what the sys log is
<mroth1> I'm having an LDAP issue can someone guide me?
<Bodsda> rattatoue: cat /var/log/syslog | less
<velko_> rattatoue, look in the files: /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<mroth1> Anyone?
<CFHowlett> !patience|mroth1
<ubottu> mroth1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kokkopokko> or google.com
<mroth1> cheers
<PioneerAxon> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876487/
<mroth1> I've been searching for the past few days, it's a weird issue
<rattatoue> velko_, http://pastebin.com/bAxDP6cE
<CFHowlett> azert   what is the make/model of your webcam and what ubuntu version
<kokkopokko> mroth1, you could start by telling us the exactly issue or log error
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: E: Command line option --verbose is not understood
<mroth1> I have a server that is authenticating with an external LDAP master server
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   -v
<mroth1> in my nsswitch.conf file I don't add ldap to shadow
<mroth1> because when I do
<mroth1> users get put into a password reset loop when they ssh in
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876490/
<mroth1> at the same time my ldap groups are not importing into the server
<mroth1> so when I run $ getent group
<Bodsda> PioneerAxon: capital -V
<mroth1> I don't see my LDAP groups
<CFHowlett> Bodsda   thx
<mroth1> and that's my story
<Bodsda> PioneerAxon: please include the line that shows the exact command you run in your pastes. Thanks
<kokkopokko> mroth1, ok nice, too bad I suck in network problems :)
<mroth1> no worries
<mroth1> it was worth a shot
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876495/
 * Star_Light brb
<PioneerAxon> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876496/
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   sudo apt-get udpate -V
<Guest71071> Can someone help me, as places to work in the java site?
<Guest71071> 12.04
<xangua> !pangolin | Guest71071
<ubottu> Guest71071: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mroth1> How do you like Precise so far?
<Guest99143> hello every one
<xangua> mroth1: for precise go to #ubuntu+1
<CFHowlett> Guest99143   greetings
<Guest99143> thanks
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876499/ Sorry for that..
<Guest99143> i would like to ask how i can connect to #ECR2012
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   no worries
<Guest71071> thanks
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   well, it definitely sees the repo's... try this  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<velko_> rattatoue, it seems to be a very old bug. but i cannot find a solution for it. sorry. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928684
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: I think, it is working for now, but when I try to add private repo from launchpad, everything just goes back to where I started...
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   sorry, but I don't have enough PPA points to be of much help.  Try the channel again ...
<ardian> Hi my ubuntu install has crashed and but I am able to chroot in via a live cd, I have some saved password in that system how can I get these passwords ?
<PioneerAxon> CFHowlett: Thanks a ton for this help
<CFHowlett> PioneerAxon   good luck
<drno_> Hi folks!
<CFHowlett> drno_   icu
<rattatoue> velko_, thanks for trying though appreciate ite
<drno_> So... question for the minds here...
<julian_> hi
<CFHowlett> julian_   greetings
<julian_> Today I got some themes from site
<julian_> and when I opened them
<drno_> In a software RAID scenario (raid6), if there are 8 devices, and three go offline causing the raid to be fairly broken, is there a way to force mdadm to rebuild the array using specific disks regardless of whether they were successfully integrated 100% into the array?
<julian_> it said you should use gdm setup
<julian_> what should I do?
<julian_> heeeey?
<julian_> anybody there?
<klmmlk> hooooy ?
<CFHowlett> !pateince|julian_
<klmmlk> nope.
<julian_> ok
<klmmlk> i'me not here.
<Pici> julian_: What release of Ubuntu are you suing?
<klmmlk> I'm an illusion !
<Pici> *using
<julian_> let me see
<drno_> So, basically curious if I can tell it... /dev/sd[abcdegh]2 are good, and that it should trust  me regardless of the status in the superblock
<drno_> Or.. if there's a way to force a status by way of modifying the upserblock
<klmmlk> The best Ubuntu distribution ever ! ==> Debian
<klmmlk> XD
<klmmlk> ;)
<ardian> Pici, I am booting my netbook with ubuntu 11.10 but I'm getting an error "An error occurred while mounting"
<Pici> klmmlk: If you don't have a support question, you can chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<julian_> 10.10
<klmmlk> I know. Okay. I stop doin idiot... well
<rattatoue> velko_, just fixed my problem. I dont know which solution did, it was either the fstab or the changing my rc.local from one of the forum post. All I know is restarting now it all works like it should of to begin with :) thanks
<velko_> rattatoue, congrats
<julian_> PiCi?
<Pici> julian_: I don't believe  that the version of gdm in 10.10 supports theming the same way that earlier releases did.
<julian_> ok
<julian_> but what should I do for changing my login screen?
<theadmin> !gdm2setup | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: Up to Oneiric, GDM was used as the login manager. You can configure your GDM options, including the wallpaper and theme, with gdm2setup. See https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup for more information and installation instructions.~
<yombinator> Hi all, I recently installed 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10.  Having problems linking against the GMP (GNU Multiple Precision) libraries.  I installed libgmp-dev and its prerequisites, but compiling even the simplest test programs (using "gcc -lgmp foo.c" or "g++ -lgmpxx -lgmp bar.cpp") dies with tons of undefined references.  Anyone have any ideas?
<julian_> Thanks
<j2_> Hello
<j2_> is there a link to the Ubuntu beta from the Website?
<chosig> On the front page
<CFHowlett> !precise|j2_
<ubottu> j2_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> j2_: If you can't even find it, you seriously shouldn't be using it...
<theadmin> j2_: No offense, but
<sveinse> I have a older Shuttle barebone running Oneiric. Its a amd64 3800+ CPU. /proc/cpuinfo reports cpu MHz constantly at 1000. Is this what I should expect?
<CFHowlett> theadmin   /slient assent/
<theadmin> CFHowlett: wut?
<CFHowlett> theadmin   agreement
<theadmin> CFHowlett: Ah.
<j2_> theadmin, chosig: Where?
<Pici> j2_: theres a link in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<j2_> Pici: I know how to get it. I was asking if it was linked from the website
<wylde> sveinse: does it stay at 1Ghz if it's under load? I would think it's probably just cpu throttling.
<sveinse> wylde: I would too. The web tells me that 1GHz is the slowest speed of the processor. I've tried upping the load, but I haven't been able to yet
<velko_> yombinator, this is from the gmp front page: http://pastebin.com/XLYHb54D
<sveinse> wylde, i.e. I haven't been able to load the system such that the cpu frequency increases
<velko_> yombinator, it also says "Gcc 4.3.2 miscompiles GMP on 64-bit machines; please use a different gcc version"
<wylde> sveinse: I like to use mksquashfs to put load on my procs
<wylde> sveinse: I compress my music diretory to an xz compressed filesystem, puts plenty of load on mine.
<wylde> sveinse: and it takes quite a while to complete so I have lots of time to check on proc load, temp readings etc.
<yombinator> velko_, indeed, could be a compiler problem.  But, I'm using gcc 4.6.1, and my (64bit) gcc 4.4.3 running on ubuntu 10.10 still compiles the same files w/o problems.  Also, the compiler v4.6.1 on the 11.10 machine compiles fine ("gcc -c foo.c" works).  It's just in the linking phase that it can't resolve the relevant symbols.
 * j2_ pokes theadmin and chosig 
<radimj> hey, anyone willing to help me with the Mono related problem? mono IRC seems useless
<theadmin> j2_: I actually can't find the link in any obvious place anymore. Weird.
<sveinse> wylde: Excellent. That certainly increased the load and the cpu frequency! Suspicion busted! Thanks
<wylde> sveinse: glad to help :)
<Ebron> New install question. The partition manager has something called "EFI boot partition", however I was sure that the last time I installed ubuntu I just went for ext4 mounted on /boot - what am I missing here? Is EFI actually what I typically mount in /boot, or is it something else entirely?
<j2_> theadmin: maybe you shouldn't be using it? :)
<velko_> yombinator, have you tried to compile with clang? no idea if it will be an improvement...
<theadmin> j2_: Me? I don't use the beta, hell, I'm not an Ubuntu user, I use Arch. I excuse myself for being rude -- I thought you were just one of those who are all like "WHERE I GET BETA"
<ActionParsnip> j2_: theadmin: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/12.04/
<j2_> theadmin: Ah :-) What lead to that conclusion?
<CFHowlett> Ebron   ext4 is the default.
<j2_> ActionParsnip: I know where the beta is. I was asking if it could be found on the Ubuntu Website
<skulltip> what cli command can i give to tell me if my hard-wired network card can handle N- speeds?
 * ActionParsnip is the only person allowed to websearch it seems
<Ebron> CFHowlett: So what is this EFI good for?
<theadmin> j2_: That'd be offtopic, sorry -- we can take that to a PM session if you wish
<ActionParsnip> j2_: its not for the masses as its not ready, so it won't be on the website
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's not the issue, the issue is "why is it not linked at ubuntu.com anymore"
<klmmlk> skulltip, the N-sped isnt for wireless ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: because its beta, so its stops new users trying to install it and getting all kinds of issues
<yombinator> velko_, no not yet.  I'll give it a go.  Also, rebuilding the gmp sources separately to see if gcc can link against those.
<j2_> ActionParsnip: It was there earlier
<CFHowlett> Ebron   IDK.  I've got it by I installed ubuntu with ext4 anyway.  Pretty sure efi is related to boot partition/configuration.
<ActionParsnip> j2_: then i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: But... wasn't it linked like a few weeks ago?
<j2_> ActionParsnip: fair enough
<itaylor57> j2_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<j2_> itaylor57: I suppose that's good enough
<SixtyFold> i wouldnt have even switched to 11.10 yet if it wasnt the first official lubuntu version
<skulltip> klmmlk - dohh.. is it as fast through wired then?
<j2_> ah.
<SixtyFold> skulltip: it's faster hardwired
<j2_> theadmin: www.ubuntu.com/testing seems to be a stable URL to point to
<goldins> hi, why do I have packages that have been "kept back" when I run apt-get upgrade?
<klmmlk> nothing is better than a wire...
<DrSlony> Hey, I wrote a bash script that uses whatever notification system is available, and with Ubuntu that would be Zenity. However, stupid zenity's --notification option halts the script until the user clicks on the notification icon. Is there a zenity option to display the notification and keep the script going, or do I have to use & ?
<theadmin> j2_: Ah. Thanks.
<skulltip> ok, trying to figure out why my ping is terrible in over half the oa servers, but seem ok in other games
<DrSlony> Secondly, does zenity allow newlines, if so, how?
<ActionParsnip> goldins: because the packages are ready, but its deps are not
<goldins> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> goldins: when the deps are met, the upgrade will happen
<theadmin> goldins: These packages have new dependencies, use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<carl-eric> I'm seeing WLAN brownouts, with 100% packet loss for a few seconds, then a slow rampup to acceptable levels again. dmesg gives me "wlan0: Wrong control channel in association response: configured center-freq: 2452 hti-cfreq: 2472  hti->control_chan: 13 band: 0.  Disabling HT.", but google didn't find anything for that.
<wunnle> hello
<CFHowlett> wunnle   greetings
<velko_> DrSlony, have you tried "\n" for newlines? never used zenity tough...
<DrSlony> velko_: yes...
<klmmlk> skulltip, but i dont understand your question. (poor english behind...) your question mean "is the wireless N-speed is good throug a wire" ??? but if it's trought a wire... it's not N... it's wire...
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: if you disable ipv6 does it help
<klmmlk> what did I not understand ?
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, I've never done anything with ipv6 - how would i turn it off? And what does ipv6 have to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: it can help with connections
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: is it a centrino wifi by any chance?
<DrSlony> zenity --notification --text="`printf "Line one.\nLine two."`" is stupid.
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1    as a boot option, its good to disable anyway if you don't use ipv6 anyway :)
<wunnle> there is a strange bug with my ubuntu. sometimes (randomly) when i do alt+tab, unity bar, panel and titlebar of all windows are crashing. I just can click to foreground window, and i can't open any other window.
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, one is a "Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100", the other is a  "Centrino Advanced-N 6205"
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: thought so
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver
<Giddeon> i have a directory named "-r193" that i'd like to cd into.  When I try "cd -r193" I get a message about -r being an invalid option.  Any thoughts on how I can move into the directory?
<DrSlony> cd \-r193
<theadmin> Giddeon: cd ./-r193
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, I'm on the machine with WiFi 5100, this is the output: configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=1.2.20-k2 firmware=1.7-7 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlagn driverversion=2.6.38-13-generic firmware=8.83.5.1 build 33692 ip=192.168.1.136 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<klmmlk> carl-eric, is there many wireless devices around, or any other micro-wave sources ?
<carl-eric> klmmlk, there's a ton of wireless networks in this apartment block
<DrSlony> err
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: echo "options iwlagn 11n_disable50=1 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf; sudo modprobe -r iwlagn; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwlagn
<velko_> DrSlony, i cannot even test your example. the notification system of zentity obviously does not play very well with gnome-shell. maybe this is also a point which you'll have to take into consideration
<klmmlk> carl-eric, try to set manualy a bitrate lower.
<DrSlony> velko_: as theadmin wrote
<klmmlk> iwconfig wlanX rate 5M
<DrSlony> oh sorry, wrong nick
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, that disables 802.11n, doesn't it?
<rndmnck> Hello. I'm trying to get my Native Instruments Audio 4 DJ external soundcard working properly on Ubuntu 11.10. The device has 2 input and 2 output channels. The device is recognized by ALSA and is working, but I can only use the first input and the first output channel. I need to use the second output channel. The file /proc/asound/pcm has the following line "01-00: Audio 4 DJ : Audio 4 DJ : playback 2 : capture 2". So ALSA is recognizing th
<rndmnck> at there are 2 ins and outs. (as opposed to "00-00: ALC269VB Analog : ALC269VB Analog : playback 1 : capture 1" for example).
<DrSlony> velko_: i'll resort to `printf` and & (lame)
<wunnle> looks like this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/917560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 916879 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #917560 compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::switcher::SwitcherController::CompareSwitcherItemsPriority()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   ask about this at audiodj  http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109201
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: yes, some centtrino wifi rubbish has issues with n speed and makes it disconnect, so you stop it and the connection is steady
<CFHowlett> rndmnck per audiodj, ubuntu is not supported
<carl-eric> okay, ActionParsnip, I'll try that. thank you.
<Giddeon> DrSlony, theadmin: thanks
<rndmnck> CFHowlett: Some have already figured out how to get the Audio 4 DJ working properly with specific applications. I'm not sure how to interpret their solutions to fix my problem, but I think it can be fixed using their method. http://ywwg.com/wordpress/?p=772
<wunnle> ok, let me try again in a better what. sometimes when i press alt+tab, unity crashes. What should i do?
<wunnle> *way
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: the .conf file adds options so that the loading of the module uses those options. The modprobe commands will apply the settings without need for reboot :)
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, yes, I've figured that much out at least :-)
<CFHowlett> rndmnck   check in with #ubuntustudio
<rndmnck> CFHowlett: thanks
<klmmlk> ActionParsnip, and to try without making changes, only lower the bitrate with iwconfig could be a good idea no ?
<axisys> how do I install ubuntu on a remote system.. i have ilom access through the SP only
<axisys> probably should ask in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: is it working ok?
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, i'll have to disconnect and reconnect - I am on that machine connected with the wireless ;) give me a moment.
<[[thufir]]> my hard drive is 90% full, and I want to write everything in /home to CD-R.  How can I automate that, so that I just pop discs in?
<[[thufir]]> I don't want to backup system files, just files in /home.  it's all one partition.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: open brasero or whatever cd burner app you use and you should be able to tell it to span multiple CDs
<[[thufir]]> ohhhh.  didn't know that was built-in!  I just removed brasero and am using, err, gnomebuilder(?) or something.  I'll check that out!
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: thanks
<klmmlk> [[thufir]], you have disc-O-matic
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, so far it is working at least in sofar that I am connected
<klmmlk> take a look here: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<[[thufir]]> klmmlk: that sounds right.  it looks like what I see on the ubuntu pages, the default sotware. I'll check out that link, thanks.  I just assumed fancy software was required.
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: it happens with those centrino things
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: until your web connection exceeds 54Mbps, you'll be ok
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, my outside connection is 100Mbps... but I think I can live with the 50M inside
<[[thufir]]> I don't have the space for ~20 iso's.  It only generates a single iso at a time for the data cd, yes?
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: wow, 50Mbps web connection, nice. Mines getting bumped to 120Mbps in summer :)
<carl-eric> ActionParsnip, Fibre to the building :-)
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: Is that connection for your home?
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: indeed
<waxstone> showoffs!!!
<ActionParsnip> carl-eric: damn
<_Marcus> ActionParsnip: D: We only got 50 Mbps up and down and this is Business Class
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: virgin media Uk's top speed
<ActionParsnip> _Marcus: 50mbps up is niiiice
<_Marcus> I need to move to the UK now
<ssta> virgin are saying 200MBps should be starting to roll out by year end
 * CFHowlett remembers my 1200 baud modem fondly
<ssta> MINE IS STILL ONLY 50
<ssta> oops
<god-zotac> how do i access webdav shares using gvfs+thunar ?
<ssta> "only".  I remember thinking 14k4 was *fast* :)
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: let me search
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: thats what i've been doing, but there is nothing i can find that is straight forward about how to do it.. just things mentioning that it is possible, and how to use other file managers to do it.. i want to use thunar particularly though
<fellayaboy> why cant i play certain wmv files
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<god-zotac> oneiric ??
<god-zotac> -sc reports n/a ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: cool, thats teh release name
<god-zotac> that's on this machine i'm using now which is "testing"
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: hmm, can you run:  cat /etc/lsb-release; apt-cache policy thunar    and pastebin the output please
<slugzzz> Hi. I get this error trying to run a game: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0. I cannot seem to find libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 for lucid...
<fellayaboy> why dont certain wmv files play when using them on a web intereface etc
<god-zotac> i have a 11.10 install on the laptop which is acting the same way, and i want it to work on them both. im trying to integrate dropbox and owncloud across my devices.. i pretty much have everything working great, (also with nfs shares)  except thunar
<Dosmorpheus> \join #globalsquare
<theadmin> Dosmorpheus: Wrong slash
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: https://raw.github.com/gist/2008656/c08d87930b0fdb1ea0765db200585ba1c5d1cd99/gistfile1.txt
<klmmlk> [[thufir]], r u here ?
<Dosmorpheus> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on a mac?
<[[thufir]]> klmmlk: yes, still looking at pages to see options
<derp> I had issues installing on my air.
<klmmlk> I remember of DAR, a replacement for tar that can achieve part of job on command lines.
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: precise isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<rambo298> any wireless experts here?
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: read above..
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: i told you that this was an issue also on the laptop that is running 11.04..
<god-zotac> err 11.10
<alo21_> I have a problem with bzr
<StepNjump> Hi, I have an app (alarm clock PID 21358) that seemingly crashes for no apparent reason. How can I find out why it crashed and at what time it crashed? I heard there are some logs???? May someone kindly put me in the right direction?
<klmmlk> [[thufir]],  if you prefer command-lines tools, it can be usefull, dar, pipes, bzip2, mkisofs, cdrecord can do the job...
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump: dmesg | tail   may help
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: regardless of the version i installed. how do i get it working on 11.10 or 11.04 either one
<rambo298> ok so i will make a general comment to the list; canonical is going to lose users if they keep releasing distros like 11.10 that break crap that used to work (like wireless). i am tired of hearing the same old stories of "proprietary drivers"; i will seriously consider Mint next time
<[[thufir]]> with the backup, the only thing is that I can't make a tarball because I'm out of space.  I thought of that.
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: not used thunar in a long time, are there any bugs reported. I'v connected easily to various shares using pcmanfm if you can install taht
<god-zotac> i doubt this is an ubuntu release issue as i have same issue on 11.10 and 12.04 both..
<StepNjump> thanks ActionParsnip
<god-zotac> i can install pcmanfm but thats not what the solution is
<god-zotac> i want to use thunar.
<god-zotac> and they claim on their site that it supports webdav by using gvfs some how
<klmmlk> [[thufir]], with the pipes, you can make on-the-fly archives, without using temporary space...
<[[thufir]]> ok, well I'm going to reboot, cross my fingers, etc, and upgrade.  then, later on, if my data is still there, I'll backup :)
<klmmlk> I use that many times...
<god-zotac> i've  yet to see any documentation explaining how to set it up though..
<[[thufir]]> oh, pipes.  oh, like :    tar foo | cdrecord ....  something like that?
<klmmlk> [[thufir]], yes. exactly
<JJC2012> Er, I'm I imagining it, or the latest release starting from 11.xx towards 12.xx Update Manager no longer requires a password to do Updates!??
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: all I can suggest is report a bug
<klmmlk> but with DAR, not TAR, because DAR is sooooo much powerfull
<[[thufir]]> I'm not so strong in that.  can you give me some pointers to doing that?   I like that direction, never occurred to me.  I'll google that now.
<ssta> JJC2012: you can set it up like that, but it's not recommended
<JJC2012> ssta: It already comes that way....  I don't seem to have a choice ont it!
<JJC2012> ...on it
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: hard to report a bug with little information known about how I am even suppose to do what i am trying to do heh
<klmmlk> [[thufir]], I'am not able to answer quickly to you. I ever do what I want, but it can take me long hours for a simple script...
<Dosmorpheus> when i went to install ubuntu on my macbook pro iit told me to select a language and then i selected English and then install  it ran somethings i wasent realy paying atention and then it wend to something that looked sort of like terminal help?
<crfripper> how do I add quicksynergy to startup applications? I gave command /usr/bin/quicksynergy and Name quicksynergy but it doesn't work
<ssta> JJC2012: it is really all thagt onerous to type a password occasionally?
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: run:  ubuntu-bug thunar   and the process will start, you can explain the situation and the bug guys will ask you for outputs and so-forth
<gnu87> hello
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: funny, everytime i have took that approach someone closes the bug with a response "missing information"  or "invalid"  or "will not fix"
<nmittal> after a fresh install of ubuntu.. i get the grub rescue prompt.. what went wrong... i have raid setup
<JJC2012> ssta:???  I'M saying (or trying to) that IT does NOT give me the prompt box has usual!!!!
<Wonderhoof> my SMART data said my HDD was failing yesterday. read error rate worst is at 1, reallocated sector count is at 190, and current pending sector count is at 200, but it's been 24 hours and nothing has changed. no corrupt data or anything
<gnu87> does anyone have tried ubuntu on eeepc x101ch with new atom processor ?
<Wonderhoof> is it possible that it's related to a cooling issue and not a hard disk failure?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | gnu87
<ubottu> gnu87: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<itaylor57> god-zotac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<gnu87> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ssta> JJC2012: hmm, it still does in 11.10 AFAIK.  It should anyway unless you tell it not to.  I don't know about 12.04
<Wonderhoof> also, 91 bad sectors. up from 14 yesterday
<Wonderhoof> damnit. don't have money to replace this drive >.>
<Dosmorpheus> 	when i went to install ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on my macbook pro it told me to select a language and then i selected English and then install it ran somethings i wasent realy paying atention and then it wend to something that looked sort of like terminal help?
<god-zotac> itaylor57:: whats that all about?
<god-zotac> itaylor57:: i don't want to change default file managers. i want to be able to access webdav mounts through thunar
<Ebron> So I have an SSD-drive for which I put swap, / and /home - then I have a bunch of datadrives, some new and one that used to be /home. When I hit the "install now" it complains that my previous /home drive is not assigned a mount point, and will not be used. There is no /media/whatever mount point - any suggestions (except throwing the dice and hoping for a later mount by fstab-entry)?
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: could install pyneighborhood
<amaroks> Hello
<amaroks> I have a script that will run in SSH after server comes from a reboot
<ActionParsnip> god-zotac: or add it in /etc/fstab   http://linuxsagas.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/webdav-and-fstab/
<amaroks> how can I watch it?
<Guest67184> hello all how do i find out what firm ware i neeed for broadcom bcm4318 airforce one 54g
<amaroks> i heard something about x command?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest67184
<ubottu> Guest67184: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> amaroks: you can add it in cron using the @reboot cheat :)
<Dosmorpheus> can someone please help or tell me what other info i nead to give you?
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<amaroks> the server is alrready back online
<Dosmorpheus> huh
<amaroks> and Im in SSH, what command let me watch it doing what its doing?
<Dosmorpheus> what does md5 stand for
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Dosmorpheus
<ubottu> Dosmorpheus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aleth> hi milanoa
<HaikuUser> hello ...salve
<zabomber> amaroks: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: you haven't tested the ISO you downloaded so you have no way of knowing if the file was correct and complete
<amaroks> this is what I mean http://www.ndchost.com/wiki/vps/install-trixbox
<amaroks> zabomer
<Dosmorpheus> your site just told me to Ensure that the 'Verify burned data' checkbox is ticked (you may need to click on the disclosure triangle to see the checkbox).
<dddbmt> Hey guys. I accidentally deleted some files with the git command "git clean -fdx", the files was NOT added to git before that. Can anyone help me recover the files?
<zabomber> amaroks: so you want to install an app. what does that have to do with ssh? are you ssh'ed in? and what do you mean by "see what its doing"?
<Dosmorpheus> is that the same thing?
<gnu87> guys please help with eeepc x101ch (new atom cedar trail) and resolution and webcam
<HaikuUser> speak italian?
<zabomber> dddbmt: question for #git
<gnu87> HaikuUser: i do
<dddbmt> zabomber, already in there - they can't help since the files weren't in a git repository before deleting.
<amaroks> did you read last line? "Issue a reboot and when the server comes back up it will automatically finish the install. It may take a few minutes to complete, and you can watch the progress in the console" how can see that progress while im in terminal sshed zabomer
<heinz> zabomber: not at all
<aleth> milanoa: not really
<heinz> dddbmt: you need some general 'how to restore deleted files' help. there is no extra copy done by git
<dddbmt> heinz, yes I am looking for a general "how to restore deleted files".
<neo31> Alt+F4 doesn't work on Ubuntu 12.04 beta1, any help please?
<HaikuUser> by all
<dddbmt> I am using 11.10 if that makes any difference...
<neo31> I have upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04
<HaikuUser> bye all
<palladin35y> hey guys how do add a folder to windows
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt: use your backups
<xangua> !pangolin | neo31
<ubottu> neo31: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<magn3ts> seriously what is going on with flash?
<ActionParsnip> neo31: ask in #ubuntu+1 for precise support please
<magn3ts> it has done nothing but crash and crash chrome for the last 5 days
<xangua> magn3ts: fact: flash sucks in linux
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: based on what you gave me, i came up with a wonderful solution
<dddbmt> ActionParsnip, can you explain further? I had no backup of the files before deleting.. It was just a game I've developed the last few days.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: its going to be dropped in Linux soon....
<god-zotac> ActionParsnip:: thanks
<magn3ts> I've never had this problem
<dougl> how to I get my ubuntu to look like the old ubuntu?
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip: seriously? source?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt: why do you not have a backup?
<neo31> thanks xangua ActionParsnip
<dougl> I cannot find anything...
<aleth> milanoa: use cron
<xangua> !nounity | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dddbmt> ActionParsnip, adding the project to github was supposed to be my backup..
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux/
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt: you could use foremost
<dougl> xangua, thanks
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip: that's a really, really bad headline
<saeed> hi
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip: Adobe isn't going to distrib because they suck at Linux, so Google will.
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip: they're just changing from NPAPI to Pepper
<aleth> milanoa: incron maybe
<savid> How do I set the default application for a filetype?   For some reason, .xlsx files don't open up with LibreOffice.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: its still interesting reading
<savid> I used to be able to right click on a file,  select "open with",  and then "always use this application for this file type".   That option has disappeared, however.
<pmsalves> hello. I have an issue with libopenal 32bit in a AMD64 machine running Ubuntu64. Could someone help me?
<zabomber> hi guys. how do i see which program is blocking a port?
<aleth> milanoa: no, you don't have to be root
<savid> Oh, nm, I found it.  It's under "properties".
<savid> zabomber, lsof, I think
<guntbert> !details | pmsalves
<ubottu> pmsalves: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<savid> zabomber, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/184
<Dosmorpheus> when i ran md5 it gave me the has it was supposed to what now?
<dddbmt> ActionParsnip, do you know any good examples/tutorials for foremost?
<Dosmorpheus> *hash
<dddbmt> does anyone? ^
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt: there are examples online, there is also a foremost ubuntu doc you can read, you can also read the man page
<Dosmorpheus> when i ran md5 it gave me the hash it was supposed to what now?
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: does the hash match the correct hash?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Dosmorpheus
<ubottu> Dosmorpheus: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Dosmorpheus> yes
<crfripper> I got quicksynergy on startup :D
<Guest67184> ok so i installed utility to extract and intall driver for broadcom 43xx  but i dont see it anywhere to use it i cant find it in the dash home area
<Dosmorpheus> it matches what now?
<aleth> milanoa: you need to run it at startup
<starcomputers> can someone help me please
<rambo298> state your questions
<guntbert> !who | Dosmorpheus
<ubottu> Dosmorpheus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rambo298> !details | starcomputers
<ubottu> starcomputers: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<starcomputers> i am trying to burn an iso to a disk it does not recognize my disk
<rambo298> starcomputers, what kind of disk? cd r/w? dvd?
<Dosmorpheus> ubottu: like this?
<ubottu> Dosmorpheus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<starcomputers> dvd-r
<OerHeks> Dosmorpheus, i do not own a macbookpro, maybe this wiki is any help >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<guntbert> Dosmorpheus: yes :)
<Canadian1296> Dosmorpheus: What's your question?
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: good, please MD5 test before using the file in future, it saves time
<Guest67184> ok so i installed utility to extract and intall driver for broadcom 43xx  but i dont see it anywhere to use it i cant find it in the dash home area
<crfripper> starcomputers, are you using  a burning software like CDBurnerXP
<pmsalves> guntbert: ./Installer_Linux
<pmsalves> ./Installer_Linux: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ActionParsnip> !broadcmo | Guest67184
<ActionParsnip> pmsalves: are you using a 32bit app in 64bit OS?
<Guest67184> broadcmo  ???? what
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest67184
<ubottu> Guest67184: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pmsalves> ActionParsnip: 64bit OS
<starcomputers> i am using k3b
<ActionParsnip> pmsalves: with a 32bit app?
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: what do i do now that i know they match?
<pmsalves> ActionParsnip: indeed
<aleth> milanoa: it doesn't require it
<Guest67184> i went thier dang bot
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: what happens when you try to boot the CD?
<guntbert> pmsalves: 1) what are you trying to install? 2) you are apparently on a 32bit system and trying to start a 64bit program
<skpl> hi, can someone tell me how to get ubuntu to use thunar as the default fuile manager?
<Guest67184> i installed it dang bot
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: it tells you all you need/
<pmsalves> guntbert: I am trying to run a 32bit app in a 64bit OS
<Guest67184> i cant find it to run it in dash home bot
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: it sends me to something that sort of looks like command prompt
<starcomputers> i am using dvd-r and k3b burning
<guntbert> pmsalves: ok, back to Q1: what are you trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: the factoid is there because people ask about broadcoms every day, so the link means we don't have to repeat ourselves over and over. The guide walks you from start to finish
<pmsalves> guntbert: X-plane
<pmsalves> guntbert: X-plane flightsimulator
<Guest67184> its not so simple for me
<starcomputers> can any one help me please
<ActionParsnip> pmsalves: then I suggest you try and find a 64bit version, or you will need to get all the libs it needs and put them in /usr/lib32
<rambo298> starcomputers, you're trying to burn a read only dvd? is that what you said?
<starcomputers> yes i am with an iso program
<Guest67184> broadcom 43xx bot
<pmsalves> guntbert: where I can find a repository with the libopenal?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: you just install the packages then use the additional drivers app in dash#
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: it tells you in the link
<Guest67184> additianal driver app did not work
<guntbert> pmsalves: not sure if that applies, but have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874376
<pmsalves> guntbert: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: what is the FULL broadcom chip name please?
<MonkeyDust> pmsalves  in a Terminal, type apt-cache policy libopenal1
<starcomputers> can i pvt u rambo please???
<Guest67184> broadcom bcm 4318 airforce 54 g
<[[thufir]]> the dump command gives error:   DUMP: Cannot open output "/dev/cdrw": Read-only file system   however, it does support CDR I believe.  how?
<starcomputers> can anyone help me please
<aleth> milanoa: should be in the system logs
<smackmanic1> vague question: some webpages are loading, some aren't. trying with both firefox and chrome, and my connection seems fine... lights on my modem are stable, and there is no lag or connection probs on irc
<rambo298> starcomputers, i don't understand; seriously you aren't using a writable dvd and you're trying to burn it with an iso? i mean brasaro will burn it but i doubt it'll do it to a read only dvd
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip:  what now?
<starcomputers> is there a program that will with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: what GPU does your system use?
<smackmanic1> google isn't working now, though it was a few minutes ago. not sure where to start looking for the prob
<ActionParsnip> starcomputers: will what? the question makes zero sense
<hanstech> Hi All, I installed Ubuntu on hp pro book 6560b
<Guest67184> <ubotu> what
<smackmanic1> now google works fine, but reddit doesn't.
<hanstech> now my screen is flickering little bit
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: what now?
<hanstech> any help
<guntbert> smackmanic1: DNS problems?
<starcomputers> is there a burning program that will burn an iso to a read only dvd
<Guest67184> help
<rambo298> that is bizarre
<wylde> starcomputers: no
<smackmanic1> guntbert, sortof comp illiterate... how would I go about checking that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: install b43-fwcutter package. Did you do that?
<savid> I'm having a strange issue where Libre office doesn't come up in Alt+Tab, nor does it register in the unity dock.  Anyone experience this before?
<smackmanic1> (I'm googling now)
<MonkeyDust> starcomputers  it is not possible to burn a read only cd, hence 'read only'
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: what GPU do you use?
<rambo298> !cd | starcomputers
<starcomputers> i am new to linux i am trying to burn an iso to a disk and it wont let me i am using dvd-r
<rambo298> starcomputers, it needs to be writable
<ActionParsnip> savid: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: what does that stand for?
<Guest67184> yes b43 -fwcutter package its installed how do i use it
<ActionParsnip> starcomputers: are you using the DVD ISO?
<MonkeyDust> starcomputers  you're not using the right type of cd or dvd
<savid> ActionParsnip, I'm on Oneiric
<starcomputers> then how does people burn to a dvd that is read only it has been done
<aleth> milanoa: ping
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: graphical processing unit
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: its a standard term..you really are a mac user aren't you :)
<Monotoko> starcomputers, have you written to that DVD before or is it blank?
<guntbert> smackmanic1: open a terminal window, and type    ping www.google.com     or ping <whatever site>   and watch what happens, you can stop the pinging with <ctrl>+c
<Dosmorpheus> Model Name:	MacBook Pro
<Dosmorpheus>   Model Identifier:	MacBookPro8,1
<Dosmorpheus>   Processor Name:	Intel Core i5
<Dosmorpheus>   Processor Speed:	2.3 GHz
<starcomputers> ok is there a way to erase a cd-rw
<Dosmorpheus>   Number of Processors:	1
<FloodBot1> Dosmorpheus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savid> Hmm,  it seems to only happen when I open a file from Nautilus.
<Dosmorpheus>   Total Number of Cores:	2
<starcomputers> its blank dvd-r
<starcomputers> its a blank dvd-r
<Monotoko> you should be able to write to it if it's blank... what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer   then ni the additional drivers app the b43 driver can be enabled
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: i didn't ask about your CPU...
<Dosmorpheus> Model Name:	MacBook Pro  Model Identifier:	MacBookPro8,1  Processor Name:	Intel Core i5  Processor Speed:	2.3 GHz  Number of Processors:	1  Total Number of Cores:	2  L2 Cache (per Core):	256 KB  L3 Cache:	3 MB  Memory:	4 GB  Boot ROM Version:	MBP81.0047.B27  SMC Version (system):	1.68f98
<starcomputers> it wont let me use basero to write it says to enter a compatible cd or dvd
<rambo298> !pastebin | Dosmorpheus
<ubottu> Dosmorpheus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dosmorpheus> i tryed to send it all but the bots didn't like it
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: once more, what video card do you use?
<Monotoko> starcomputers, try the CD+RW
<Monotoko> it might be a faulty DVD
<MonkeyDust> Dosmorpheus  better use this site http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Monotoko> wouldn't be the first time
<Guest67184> unable to locate package
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: i only need the video card. pasting and spamming the channel scrolls the channel and makes it completely unusable
<starcomputers> it has stuff on it and wont let me erase it
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: imagine if 3 users pasted at the same time, the same amount
<Dosmorpheus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876648/
<starcomputers> how can i erase it the people added stuff and made the cd+rw read only
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: the channel would scroll so fast, the output would get mangled together and it would help nobody
<rambo298> Guest67184, so wireless doesn't work? on which ubuntu distro? 11.10?
<Monotoko> starcomputers, what OS are you using at the moment?
<starcomputers> i have 10 dvd's they all say the same thing
<Guest67184> yes 11.10
<starcomputers> linux zorin5
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: again, thts your cpu. we don't care about that. we need to know what video chip you use.
<starcomputers> ubuntu zorin5
<ActionParsnip> Guest67184: is the system connected to the web?
<smackmanic1> guntbert, k. pinged google...64 bytes from atl14s07-in-f14.1e100.net. pinged reddit, 64 bytes from 208.46.17.24.... one thing I notice is that it appears to have taken longer to ping reddit; and it gave up after 6 times... I control c'd after it pinged google probably over 20 times
<rambo298> Guest67184, so you've verified it's broadcom like 4311? and you haven't locked wifi with Fn/F2?
<joe9> any suggestions on how I can fix this:
<joe9> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --modules="mdraid raid" /dev/md0
<joe9> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'.
<joe9> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `md0'.
<joe9> Installation finished. No error reported.
<FloodBot1> joe9: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CFHowlett> Guest67184   see this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<smackmanic1> not entirely sure what's relevant in this situation
<Dosmorpheus> Intel HD Graphics 3000?
<Guest67184> i am connected
<rambo298> !pastebin | joe9
<ubottu> joe9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: thats too hard for him/her apparently. It's not working
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: goooooooood
<MonkeyDust> joe9  using RAID?
<joe9> MonkeyDust: yes
<CFHowlett> OK -
<joe9> raid1
<starcomputers> im using zorin5
<rambo298> Guest67184, i jumped in partway so i don't know what your problem is i guess
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: ok add the boot option: nomodeset     and it will be ok
<ActionParsnip> starcomputers: zorin isn't supported here
<starcomputers> its ubuntu isnt it
<MonkeyDust> yes, it isnt
<Monotoko> starcomputers, nope... it's another Linux
<ActionParsnip> starcomputers: no, its zorin
<starcomputers> how can i get help with it then???
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: where and how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> starcomputers: the zorin channel
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Dosmorpheus
<ubottu> Dosmorpheus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<starcomputers> ok ty
<Guest67184> my problem is i cant get my broadcom aircard to work it says its missing firm ware
<starcomputers> #zorin
<Monotoko> starcomputers: http://zorin-os.com/
<rambo298> Dosmorpheus, i just went through this with a fresh 11.10 install on an older dell insprion; nomodeset has to be used or the screen will go blank when x starts, even if you disable splash
<Guest67184> im useing a netgear stick instead
<guntbert> smackmanic1: before you try to paste anything into the channel: please use a !pastebin  -  did the ping really start each time (with an IP address mentioned)? then it would not be a DNS problem...
<Guest67184> im trying to get the software for it
<ActionParsnip> starcomputers: #ZorinOS
<starcomputers_> no one is in the zorin channel
<Guest67184> broadcom bcm 4318
<starcomputers_> #zorinOS
<smackmanic1> guntbert, noted. wasn't going to flood the channel lol. yeah, it started with an IP each time
<sound> could anyone help me maybe in private to get sound to work and mount android phone in ubuntu 11.10
<guntbert> smackmanic1: you can install links2 - its a web browser for the command line - so you can try with another browser, the you can try the command    dig <your.desired.server>  - should return a proper IP address
<smackmanic1> guntbert, tried with both firefox and chrome, but one sec
<guntbert> sound: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice
<wynn> I am looking for a way to organize my media. Ideally I would like to browse it by media type, or by topic. Is there a way to do this? I heard that some filesystems can add metadata to files...
<OerHeks> Guest67184, maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68557/how-do-i-get-a-broadcom-bcm-4311-working
<komradefox> how can i get sun java on 10.04?
<smackmanic1> guntbert, okay, what am I looking for w/ the information provided ?
<crfripper> good question, I also want to get java to run a shutdown start remote app
<itaylor57> !java | komradefox
<ubottu> komradefox: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<guntbert> smackmanic1: with dig?  only if there is "No error", then DNS is working and there must be another reason
<smackmanic1> guntbert, okay... then not DNS heh
<crfripper> I look in ubuntu software center, is the icedtea java plugin what I need?
<guntbert> smackmanic1: what does links2 say?
<urgodfather> theadmin: are you still around?
<theadmin> urgodfather: Why yes I am
<smackmanic1> guntbert, status:NOERROR
<urgodfather> theadmin: ok i have desktop installed
<crfripper> installing Icedtea Java Plugin
<theadmin> urgodfather: Cool, so?
<urgodfather> theadmin: still only getting 800x600
<theadmin> urgodfather: Eh, probably bad support for your video card. Not much I can do in your case.
<suj> need help in instaling ubuntu?
<guntbert> smackmanic1: you can try that every time your browser is being difficult - do the pages appear in links2?
<suj> somebody?
<theadmin> suj: Details?
<urgodfather> theadmin: johnjacobjinger was saying that there is a dell driver for redhat and suse
<suj> theadmin:not able to download the file
<theadmin> suj: You mean the ISO? Which one? How are you downloading?
<theadmin> urgodfather: Well, you can't use that?
<theadmin> urgodfather: Err, no question mark.
<smackmanic1> guntbert, nope on google, nope on reddit, nope on ubuntuforums
<smackmanic1> just the first 3 I tried
<smackmanic1> network unreachable
<urgodfather> theadmin: i didnt think so... the suse techincally would work wouldnt it... b/c its deb based
<DoYouKnow> how do I prevent linux from locking up while under load?
<theadmin> urgodfather: Uh no? Suse is RPM
<guntbert> smackmanic1: are you using a proxy?
<DoYouKnow> well, wait, I realize I'm running a Virtual Machine again
<DoYouKnow> it must be a vmware bug?
<smackmanic1> guntbert, not that I'm aware of... connecting normally as always
<DoYouKnow> err
<DoYouKnow> I meant virtualbox
<nathanielonfire> Anyone willing to give some advice to a soon-to-be switcher?
<smackmanic1> this machine is used by different people sometimes. but unlikely
<ActionParsnip> nathanielonfire: ask away
<urgodfather> theadmin: 1rr0hb1 is the service tag support.dell.com
<theadmin> urgodfather: Well, I can't help you further, sorry, I'm too tired to even think properly
<nathanielonfire> I'm wondering about which brand of computer has the most luck with Ubuntu-compatible hardware.
<smackmanic1> guntbert, if it makes any difference, firefox detects my IP the same as it is on irc, and it looks right to me based on previous IPs
<fromage> hi all. Is there any player on ubuntu which is capable of showing 2 sets of subtitles simultaneously ?
<smackmanic1> doesn't look unusual
<ActionParsnip> nathanielonfire: i've had success with dell, depends what is in it. System76 sell pre-installed Linux systems
<urgodfather> theadmin: i understand, how bout giving me the lspci command for vga and ill go search for more info
<theadmin> urgodfather: lspci | grep -i vga
<urgodfather> theadmin: all i remember is that its xgi
<urgodfather> theadmin: thats it!! thanks
<suj> anyone knws how to unnstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> suj: sure, done it a million times
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | nathanielonfire
<ubottu> nathanielonfire: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nathanielonfire> ActionParsnip: Okay, good to know. So most Dell hardware would work without having to fiddle with drivers or settings?
<nathanielonfire> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> nathanielonfire: some you will, some you wont
<fromage> Is there any player on ubuntu which is capable of showing 2 sets of subtitles simultaneously ?
<guntbert> smackmanic1: time to provide some detailed info: pastebin 1) /etc/network/interfaces  /etc/resolv.conf , the output of 2) ip ad,   ip r    3) ping -c3  gserv.sytes.net
<smackmanic1> guntbert, okay. one sec
<zelrik> hi there
<Praxi> nathanielonfire, just switched a few days ago, still struggling with little things.  What do you need to do for your switch to be considered a success?
<smackmanic1> well, maybe more than one sec. pastebin isn't coming up
<zelrik> is there a way to check why my computer rebooted for no apparent reason?
<nathanielonfire> Praxi: Well, I need to make sure that all of my files will work on Ubuntu. I currently use a Mac with a lot of Word documents, as well as Pages documents, SimpleText documents (from waaay back) and others. Do I have to do a lot of converting to get them to read in Ubuntu?
<rambo298> nathanielonfire, openoffice/libre reads many formats
<Praxi> mac versions of office are already a little odd, so shouldn't be a problem to bring those straight across into libreoffice nathanielonfire
<titan> hello world!
<nathanielonfire> Praxi: okay, thank you!
<suj> any experts with ubuntu?
<suj> pls?
<rambo298> !details | suj
<ubottu> suj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zelrik> is there a way to check why my computer rebooted for no apparent reason?
<titan> anyone can help me with turn/save a movie from landscape to picture?
<MonkeyDust> suj  you can use a live cd and delete the ubuntu partition
<suj> monkeydust:
<suj> i aint getting a opton?
<nathanielonfire> My other question is where can I find information on visual accessibility for Ubuntu?
<Praxi> nathanielonfire, not sure about pages, is that like MS publisher?
<suj> opton
<MonkeyDust> suj  what?
<suj> there is no option to uninstal in that
<nathanielonfire> Praxi: Pages is Apple's word processor…it's pretty easy to convert to Word files, though, but they don't always look right.
<ActionParsnip> nathanielonfire: search dash for access
<Submariner> not really Ubuntu related... How can i register my nickname?
<GASSYPOOTS> gah mu grandma is making me get rid of linux!!!! anyone got any reasons why its better than windows 7????????
<ikonia> Submariner: #freenode channel can help you
<guntbert> !register | Submariner
<ubottu> Submariner: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> suj: what is your issue?
<aboudreault> hey... just install ubuntu oneiric with a brand new PC... My resolution in Display can only see 1024x768. I use the motherboard intel VGA
<MonkeyDust> suj  correct, you delete the partition, so you can use it for something else
<nathanielonfire> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: that's offtopic here]
<rambo298> !video | aboudreault
<ubottu> aboudreault: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GASSYPOOTS> hey it has to do with ubuntus
<suj> how do i del it?
<titan> guys any movie editor to turn m/save movie 90 degrees?
<Praxi> suj, whatever your replacing it with will handle that on its own I assume?
<MonkeyDust> suj  use a live cd and gparted
<suj> actionparsnip:prob with ubuntu emoval
<smackmanic1> guntbert, http://pastebin.com/URLA3a4n take your time, no rush, I'll brb
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: care to help me figure out how to install the proper gfx driver?
<aboudreault> rambo298, ??
<skpl> does anyone know how to change the default file manager to thunar in ubuntu?
<rambo298> aboudreault, didn't tell you anything?
<urgodfather> ActionParsnip: VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<suj> the prob is that i cant see one of my harddisk on MY COMPUTER
<aboudreault> rambo298, It's not a multimedia issue I have .
<guntbert> smackmanic1: well one thing comes to mind: you have your local router/access point configured as name server (like most do) - if that is in a bad mood ... :-)
<MonkeyDust> suj  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l
<suj> monkeydust:how to gpart?
<titan> k! I'm outta here.all best world!
<chown_> guys, i have to do this every time i login/rr my ubuntu [echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switc]
<chown_> is tehre a way to automate this?
<MonkeyDust> suj  start here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<rambo298> aboudreault, try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37411/screen-resolution-stuck-at-1024x768
<smackmanic1> back
<smackmanic1> guntbert, hm
<aboudreault> rambo298, thanks
<chown_> i did made a script but it ask for sudo password everytime, could i do a script to automate this process? [echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switc]
<smackmanic1> guntbert, so is that..hmm, ISP problem? my problem?
<suj> monkeydust:that site will help right?
<MonkeyDust> suj  read and learn :)
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: it what that like said to do but it still gave me the same error  so i copied it down http://paste.ubuntu.com/876678/
<suj> ok monkeydust
<suj> thanx alot
<suj> :)
<linuxdude2> hey
<suj> and monkeydust: im not able to download the new ubuntu file from the net
<suj> HELP?
<linuxdude2> anyone tried the 12.04 beta??
<jon23d> I am trying to get sun java 1.6 jdk installed on ubuntu 10.04 -- I added this to my sources: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner", and ran apt-get update, but when I try to install, I am told there is no isntallation candidate
<Bodsda> linuxdude2: running it now
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: did you use a CD or USB?
<guntbert> smackmanic1: although the ping to my server runs nearly  fine  (as 140 ms are a bit long that might point to your router/modem or your ISP)
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: cd
<linuxdude2> @Bodsda cool
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: did you burn it as slowly as possible?
<linuxdude2> how fast r your guy's internet speeds??
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: no should i
<JoshDreamland> Where can I get libwxbase2.8.12.1?
<linuxdude2> burn cds at 4x
<Bodsda> linuxdude2: could you take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<linuxdude2> sorry Bodsda
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: i did it at 8x
<linuxdude2> burn it again at 4x
<smackmanic1> guntbert, alright. never experienced it before, wasn't sure what was going on
<linuxdude2> always burn images at 4x
<smackmanic1> guntbert, thanks
<linuxdude2> i burn everything at 4x, always.
<MonkeyDust> suj  boot the live cd, you'll find gparted installed on it
<guntbert> smackmanic1: you're welcome :-) I wish you good luck - sometimes a reboot of the router/access point helps...
<Praxi> I am trying to mount a windows share on my ubuntu box.  I am running centrify, so my ubuntu user is automatically authenticated against the AD. Using my file explorer I can get to the shares np.  What I can't seem to figure out how to do is to make a 'shortcut' or 'bookmark' to the share.   This page looks very complicated for something I can just browse to using Thunar.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPe
<Praxi> rmanently
<smackmanic1> :) will try guntbert. if not, hopefully it won't act crazy for much longer
<smackmanic1> thanks again
<linuxdude2> I would recommend to download the latest gparted live image, and put it on a dedicated USB
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: when you are in the root of the share in nautilus, click the bookmarks menu and add it as a bookmark
<nathanielonfire> Is there good writing software for Linux/Ubuntu besides LibreOffice? I'm looking for something that is similar to Scrivener on the Mac if anyone has heard of that?
<linuxdude2> @Praxi  Tried Samba??
<linuxdude2> @nathanielonfire  OpenOffice
<ActionParsnip> nathanielonfire: abiword
<linuxdude2> I personally would use OpenOffice
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I can't get my dual-monitor setup working. Any thoughts?
<rambo298> Libre is Open Office, but they branched off
<linuxdude2> irc is awesome
<linuxdude2> yah
<Praxi> I have samba, I just find that for all the advantages of linux I can't just do some easy command like start/run \\servername\sharename to get to a network share.
<linuxdude2> i know'
<linuxdude2> follow the instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki
<linuxdude2> worked for me
<Bodsda> Praxi: If the share is already mounted, then you should be able to do something like that command. It is no different in windows. You have to mount the share before accessing it
<guntbert> !enter | linuxdude2
<ubottu> linuxdude2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dicannamas> i have a message in my update manager : recomended update x.org x server -via display driver (xserver-xorg-video-openvhrome) how do i do that? how i do the update? i dont know where to go to do it
<linuxdude2> !enter
<linuxdude2> sorry guys
<Praxi> ActionParsnip, I'm using Thunar as a file explorer, it doesn't seem to have those menu options, if I set that in Nautilus will it show up in Thunar?
<linuxdude2> Nautilus is awesome.
<ActionParsnip> nathanielonfire: or googledocs or there is another app too in the repos which uses online stuff
<Praxi> bodsda, in windows I don't have to mount the share just run that command and it opens it?
<linuxdude2> don't use anything else.
<amazingrando> hi.  i am having a problem doing an install from 11.04 alternate (x64)
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: I believe so
<Praxi> thunar had a context menu for open terminal here, only reason I'm using it :)
<ActionParsnip> !find zoho
<ubottu> Found: webservice-office-zoho
<Bodsda> Praxi: not strictly true, the share will be auto mounted by something you configured (or ticked)
<amazingrando> it fails at select and install software
<linuxdude2> @amazingrando use 11.10 now
<nathanielonfire> Hmm, I'll take a look! Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !info webservice-office-zoho | nathanielonfire
<ubottu> nathanielonfire: webservice-office-zoho (source: webservice-office-zoho): Ubuntu Webservice Office (Zoho). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 164 kB
<linuxdude2> OpenOffice
<amazingrando> the software i'm using works better on 11.04
<Praxi> bodsda? no
<jellowiggler> ok, i'm going crazy in the 12.04 beta.  how do i get an application menu?
<linuxdude2> how?
<MonkeyDust> jellowiggler  #ubuntu+1
<linuxdude2> @amazingrando what application???
<amazingrando> amd app sdk
<Praxi> I can take a brand new xp box, first time on network do \\servername\sharename and open it without any additional configuration
<amazingrando> has problems with multiple gpus under 11.10
<Praxi> not seeing what I had to configure extra there?
<linuxdude2> i'm on 11.04 right now, just because i'm too lazy to update to 11.10, waiting for 12.04..........
<Bodsda> Praxi: my bad, i'm thinking of mapped drives with unc paths.
<Praxi> AHHH ok that makes sense :)
<linuxdude2> anyone else hate unity??  Or love it???  I'm using Gnome 2 now
<amazingrando> it seems like people have fixed my installation problem by changing the sources.list to get from mirrors rather than the cdrom.
<linuxdude2> with Docky
<linuxdude2> love Docky
<amazingrando> but during install it looks like the network isn't up
<CyberDawg> Does anyone know about a password bug in the new beta?
<amazingrando> anyone have an idea of how to do it?
<Praxi> struggling enough to understand how everything works, so was trying to figure out what I was missing with what your saying Bodsda :)
<nathanielonfire> How often are software updates distributed? I noticed that LibreOffice is at 3.5 on their website, but not on Ubuntu when I tried running the update manager.
<guntbert> linuxdude2: please keep your comments to ubuntu *support*
<Praxi> using Docky with Unity
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: #ubuntu+1 for anything Precise based
<linuxdude2> cool
<linuxdude2> ok
<CyberDawg> thanx ActionParsnip
<linuxdude2> i'm new to IRC
<min|dvir|us> I can't get my dual-monitor setup working. Any thoughts?
<linuxdude2> what OS?
<linuxdude2> 11.10??
<Praxi> min|dvir|us, what video card
<Bodsda> Praxi: yeah, sorry, long day :)
<Praxi> min|dvir|us, just got mine working, had to go into nvidia control panel and enable twin view :)
<lilVaratep> Is there a way to access my w7 files from ubuntu?
<min|dvir|us> Praxi: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563537/
<linuxdude2> try installing the Nvidia recommended video driver
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  with Nautilus, you can
<linuxdude2> then go into the nvidia control panel and play with it.
<Praxi> ahh intel integrated min|dvir|us?
<Bodsda> min|dvir|us: run   sudo nvidia-settings   and configure it in there
<linuxdude2> intel gpu's suck, no offense
<linuxdude2> I only use nvidia
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: Okay im in Nautilius
<Bodsda> linuxdude2: seriously, please keep the offtopic chat out of this channel
<linuxdude2> i'm helping min|dvir|us
<ActionParsnip> linuxdude2: they are fine if you don't want gaming
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  on the left, do you see the folders and disks?
<linuxdude2> i game though
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: yes just folders under Computer
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: and system reserved
<amazingrando> is there another way to see if my network is up other than ifconfig - i get an error "limited output"
<linuxdude2> nvidia also has best support with linux
<min|dvir|us> linuxdude2: you don't know what you're talking about. :)
<linuxdude2> about what??
<linuxdude2> tell me
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  no Devices?
<Praxi> so in application finder, I'm not seeing nautilus. Software center says its installed, can I use it in Unity?
<goldins> min|dvir|us: are you for serious?
<dicannamas> i am trying to upgrade  the system and i get a message saying the a package is been kept but at the same time when i use the update manager i get the recomendation to upgrade it from the driver display but i dont know how
<min|dvir|us> linuxdude2: nVidia's drivers are closed-source; Intel's are open-source.
<linuxdude2> min|dvir|us  how long have you been using linux??
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: no devices, just Computer and Network
<lilVaratep> I'm in wubi, btw
<linuxdude2> nvidia still has drivers
<goldins> min|dvir|us: And yet nvidia's drivers actually work, unlike any other drivers, including the open source AMD drivers.
<linuxdude2> i'll check, trb
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  what's in Computer?
<linuxdude2> goldins thank you for stating my point
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: Home, Desktop, System Reserved, usb, file system, trash
<goldins> and AMD has been releasing everything the open source team has been asking for for years, and the drivers SUCK. Terribly.
<rambo298> linuxdude2, ubuntu/mint upgrades are a huge pita with nvidia; every time i do it i have to pull a driver install from them, and fight x problems
<linuxdude2> when it comes to nvidia gpu's "closed-source" is sometimes better
<goldins> and intel has yet to make a GPU that is useful for anything but office work
<min|dvir|us> You guys are obviously pros.
<min|dvir|us> No place for me here.
<linuxdude2> yah
 * min|dvir|us scoffs.
<MonkeyDust> !info ntfs-3g | lilVaratep
<ubottu> lilVaratep: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<Praxi> I do have to agree with rambo298, being mainly a linux curious person, every time I try it, I end up having to screw with Nvidia drivers ALOT
<rambo298> well since almost everyone uses their computer for office work, why would intel want to compete with nvidia?
<linuxdude2> System > Admin > Additional Drivers
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: should i be in sudo nautilus or reg nautilus
<linuxdude2> Intel is a processor company
<linuxdude2> Not a good gpu company
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  try installing ntfs-3g it's in the repos
<rambo298> video chips are processors; they have embedded riscs and they are accessible to users (sometimes)
<lilVaratep> i already have ntfs-3g latest version MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  hmmmm, strange
<min|dvir|us> I'm trying to get my second monitor working. Any thoughts? It's not showing up in the Displays dialog. Here's my lspci: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563537/
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: what should i be seeing?
 * fraterm is angered by his brother printer and the cups driver they provide.
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  there's this program called mountmanager, in the repos
<Guest88991> The app bar along the top in ver 12.04... can it be moved to bottom of screen?? if so I'm having a heck of a time figuring out how
<waxstone> min|dvir|us, you could try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l => do you see the win7 partition?
<meerkats> in unity, how do I change the proxy settings for all the laptop?
<min|dvir|us> waxstone: to what?
<dougl> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<waxstone> 1 sec ill paste mine
<linuxdude2> yah
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: the lowist i can burn it at is 2x shoud i do that or 4x or 8(what i did last time)
<min|dvir|us> waxstone: I'm not going to use your xorg.conf.
<linuxdude2> 4x
<min|dvir|us> Does anyone know a lot?
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: yes i see it.
<min|dvir|us> Specifically about X11 and multi-monitor setups?
<waxstone> min|dvir|us, ok then
<min|dvir|us> My second monitor is not showing up in the Displays dialog. Here's my lspci: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563537/
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  are you familiar with manually mouning devices?
<MonkeyDust> mounting*
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: i just tried mounting it in /mnt and it says: mount is denied because the ntfs volume is alrady exclusively opened
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: you saw that im in WUBI, right?
<Spyro2> min|dvir|us, i have three screens , but not understand completelly how
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  wubi :(
<Spyro2> just bragging
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  if you had said that from the start.... ;)
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: i did!!
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: could try SD card / USB as wel, no moving parts
<linuxdude2> flash mem though
<MonkeyDust> wubi is the worst invention since the wheel
<lilVaratep> MonkeyDust: so i cant view it from here?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: its ok as a try before you buy, as a long term its pretty poor
<oconnore> how do i install ubuntu directly onto a hard drive from within another ubuntu install?
<oconnore> i am getting caught up with grub issues
<oconnore> it keeps searching for the wrong uuid, and I don't know how to trick it
<linuxdude2> clone HDD
<lilVaratep> I'm thinking of uninstalling w7 and making either Arch, or Ubuntu my main.
<Dosmorpheus> ActionParsnip: can't find my usb and dont have a sd card
<Spyro2> oconnore, i think ubiquity
<oconnore> Spyro2: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dosmorpheus: gah
<hellknight> I was here few days back regarding installation of Ubuntu on my Dad's Dell laptop. Well, I installed it. And it was perfect. Everything was working fine.
<linuxdude2> that's what Linux is for
<hellknight> yeah I know.. I've been using it since 2006..
<hellknight> But never installed it on a laptop.
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: I've had more success with dell than other brands
<helpanoob> I keep running in to a iso to big error on remastersys is there another way to back up my system as is?
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. It seems like my swap is disabled - no idea why... I'm kind of new to linux. I was hoping for someone to point me in the right direction
<Praxi> doh, so adding bookmark to nautilus didn't add it to thunar
<meerkats> how do I configure proxy settings?
<hellknight> I haven't had the time to check the battery status because I love somewhere else. But I'll update you guys this weekend when I'll go home.
<Praxi> the only reason I'm using Thunar is because of the right click context menu entry for open terminal here, is there any way for me to add that to nautilus?
<JeffJassky> Actually I just ran.. sudo swapon a
<JeffJassky> swapon: a: stat failed: No such file or directory
<slakcphil> JeffJasssky, maybe swapon can help you
<CFHowlett> JeffJassky   see http://superuser.com/questions/22081/turn-on-swap-memory-on-ubuntu
<slakcphil> JeffJassky, oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: yes there's a package I believe, or at the very least a nautuilus script
<slakcphil> didn't scroll
<hellknight> The Hindi fonts look beautiful on it. Can I change the entire menu system etc to Hindi?
<ActionParsnip> !info ---------------------------
<ActionParsnip> Bomgar - Idle Logout
<ActionParsnip> ---------------------------
<ActionParsnip> You have not used the Bomgar Representative Console for more than 5 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> You will automatically be logged out in 30 seconds unless you click OK.
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilVaratep> im gonna install ubuntu (officially). should I choose the option "install alongside windows" or make my own partitions? note; i already have WUBI installed
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   install alongside - you can kill wubi later ...
<hellknight> The only problem is that my dad is getting slow copying speed to his external NTFS HDD.
<JeffJassky> here's what happened with swapon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876724/
<lilVaratep> install alongside is basically the same thing, correct? will it be a full installation?(and not wubi-like)
<hellknight> lilvartep, yes it wil be full
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   it will be a regulare installation
<GASSYPOOTS> how do i put things on the desktop?
<lilVaratep> will it let me choose partition to install to? because I made a 50gb partition on the side i wanna use for this ubuntu
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   choose manual partitioning options ...
<GASSYPOOTS> tahts a little big
<hellknight> how can I increase the copying speed of the USB 2.0 external HDD which my dad uses. It has NTFS filesystem on it & he gets around 10-11 MB/s
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: same as you would normally
<GASSYPOOTS> ?
<hellyeah> but i want gnoem-panel back
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: what do you want on the desktop?
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   note that a full ubuntu install requires only about 8 gigs if that much.  save some space for your /home
<GASSYPOOTS> cant drag them they pop back to the bar
<afellow> how can i save my setting in alsamixer?? ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: log in to gnome classic desktop when you log in
<GASSYPOOTS> i want WINE
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: yeah but im planning on transitioning out of w7 =D
<Submariner> how can i install a .deb file in ubuntu, it seems my Ubuntu Software center wont open :(
<ActionParsnip> Submariner: sudo dpkg -i debfile
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: slowly though. anyways i have abundant hd space.
<hellyeah> http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&client=ubuntu&sa=N&channel=fs&biw=1600&bih=811&tbm=isch&tbnid=kMYDA7x8hZarLM:&imgrefurl=http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-04-LTS-Beta-2-Has-GNOME-2-30-and-Revamped-Installer-139372.shtml&docid=C0uKMcvx6fWifM&imgurl=http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004beta2-large_003.jpg&w=799&h=599&ei=JYlaT-nlEY-NigKYqKXXCw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=765&vpy=309&dur=626&hovh
<hellyeah> =194&hovw=259&tx=131&ty=76&sig=108341297231589816099&page=1&tbnh=144&tbnw=190&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0
<FloodBot1> hellyeah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, I think that message is for someone else ..:)
<hellyeah> i want panel like that is it possible
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   suggestion: keep your /home separate from the ubuntu / root partition
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: I suggest you open /usr/share/applications   and copy the files from there to desktop
<hellknight> I enquired about slow copying speed to the NTFS external HDD..
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: so i would have to manually make partitions? i hate that part =p
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: Natty still has old school desktop,just use the classic option when you log in....as I said...
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   why?  default install puts your /home under the /   If you have to reinstall our /home data gets wiped.
<hellknight> Actionparsnip, will that increase the copying speed?
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: do i need to create a /var and a swap partition as well?
<hellknight> Actionparsnip, I think that that message is meant for hellyeah
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: I doubt it very much
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: ahhhh
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   set a swap size - I go with 2X my ram so 8 Gigabytes ...
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: yeah you are right..
<MonkeyDust> lilVaratep  you have better control over your data, if you keep /home separate
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: how bout a /var folder like arch forces me to make?
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, I'm happy with Unity.. looks good.. the fonts are nice..
<lilVaratep> i mean /var partition
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: does the system have a make and model?
<Submariner> sudo dpkg says file is loked by another process
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   the only folders I manuall create are /home /swap and /  - I let ubuntu default the rest
<Monotoko> lilVaratep, you only need /home and / usually... unless you have a server
<hellknight> lilvaratep: I think that 4 GB swao should be enough
<ActionParsnip> Submariner: is software centre open, or synaptic, or are you installing updates etc?
<lilVaratep> i have 4gigs ram so ill probably use 8gigs swap
<ActionParsnip> lilVaratep: you can have just one partition if you want
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, Hmm.. It's a Dell Inspiron 14 R, Intel Core i3 2310M, 320 GB HDD @ 5400 RPM, 4 GB RAM & 1366x768 resolution
<GASSYPOOTS> my grandma hate ubuntu >.<
<Submariner> ActionParsnip: it seems software center isnt opening, is a software from a project
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, The external HDD is of Seagate GoFlex 500 GB USB 2.0
<lilVaratep> how big should /home and / be? im using 8gigs for swap out of 50 gigs
<hellknight> lilVaratep, you don't need that much swap. 4 GB is enough. & /home depends upon your total data..
<lilVaratep> well, i have 50gigs total
<lilVaratep> i mean free space
<Monotoko> lilVaratep, if you have 50gigs total... less swap, I'd even go for 2GB if you have 4GB RAM
<hellknight> 10 GB to /, 4 GB to Swap & the rest to /home
<Monotoko> as for /... you probably won't need more than 15GB depending on what you install
<Submariner> ok. maybe was permission
<Zaitzev> hey guys, I just installed deluge-webui, but it doesn't show the contents of "my" deluge-client? How do I change that?
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep  save some for windows
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: my windows already has 180gigs
<KI7MT> lilVaratep, 8gb for swap is way over kill, I have 4GB of ram and 1Gb swap and have never seen the swap monitor show any usage.
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: do you have the latest BIOS?
<hellknight> Zaitzev, did you change the settings in the Deluge client as well? I mean did you enabled it in the app?
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: is the USB set to legacy mode?
<Zaitzev> yeah
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, yeah.. everything is updated..
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, actually, the USB is giving full speed in Windows..
<Submariner> nope, still dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: try the different usb mode in bios
<hellknight> ActionParsnip : This might be an issue with the NTFS-3g package
<hellknight> ActionParsnip: Yeah I'll toggle around
<hellknight> Zaitsev, it works fine for me under Transmission
<hellknight> Zaitzev, works fine for me under transmission
<Zaitzev> I'm not sure how I should config it?
<GASSYPOOTS> any way to put a windows 7 look alike background on?
<CFHowlett> GASSYPOOTS   sure.  you dual boot?
<GASSYPOOTS> ya
<GASSYPOOTS> but how do i switch boots
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: sure, you can use the same wallpaper in Ubuntu
<hellknight> Zaitzev, open Transmission/Deluge.. go to the web tabs & select 'Enable Web Client'
<Zaitzev> hellknight: I mean, I do localhost:customport and it connects, but there aren't anything listed (no torrents or anything)
<CFHowlett> GASSYPOOTS   wait 1 - it'll be worth it
<lilVaratep> what do i choose for device for boot loader installation? my root folder ?
<hellknight> Zaitzev, same port on both the applications?
<lilVaratep> or the /dev/sda, or my windows 7(loader) ?
<hellknight> lilVaratep, on /dev/sda
<hellknight> lilVaratep, then it will detect Windows installation
<GASSYPOOTS> my grandma wants her windows slowx7 back but i want ubuntu !!!!!
<Zaitzev> yes
<Xeneth> There a shortcut to disable sleep function?
<hellknight> Zaitzev, this thing works here pefectly on Transmission.
<GASSYPOOTS> how do i keep them both but switch im already dual booted
<CFHowlett> GASSYPOOTS   windows 7 images are at /Users/user/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Windows/Themes/
<CFHowlett> on the windows hdd
<GASSYPOOTS> can you use terminal to switch
<hellknight> Zaitsev, do it like 192.168.1.2:9091
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: could run Ubuntu in a virtualbox
<hellknight> Zaitzev, try it with your IP add
<GASSYPOOTS> not realy
<Zaitzev> here we go..
<lilVaratep> sshould i encrypt my home folder?
<Zaitzev> it works now :)
<arinov_> чуваки
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   depends on your paranoia level
<lilVaratep> CFHowlett: so yes... lol
<CFHowlett> !ru|arinov_
<ubottu> arinov_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arinov_> oh sorry
<ikonia> lilVaratep: think this through - do you really need to encypt your disk ?
<arinov_> i thought i am on ..-ru
<ikonia> lilVaratep: %90 of people don't, permissions would be enough
<ikonia> the headache of managing encypted devices on home user systems is such a waste unless you really need it
<lilVaratep> crap too late i encrypted and clicked install
<lilVaratep> how to abort install? LOL
<lilVaratep> its still retrieving!
<arinov_> i have an cp1251 cyrillic named files in zip archive and file roller show it replaced by ? symbos
<ikonia> putting the encyption button on the installer is asking for trouble
<arinov_> how to fix it?
<ikonia> lilVaratep: just re-install it
<CFHowlett> GASSYPOOTS   windows 7 themes and images are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/876736/
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: +1
<lilVaratep> if i encrypt my /home, and i decide to reinstall ubuntu later or update, will i be able to still access the encrypted /home?
<ActionParsnip> lilVaratep: yes but its not as easy as unencrypted
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   painfully, probably, maybe
<ikonia> lilVaratep: with a lot of effort
<ikonia> lilVaratep: hence why I'm saying for %90 of home users, they don't need it
<hellknight> lilVaratep, very painfully :P
<ActionParsnip> and especially with the target audience of Ubuntu too
<ikonia> people want it as they think it's "cool" when the reality is some safe permissions are all that's needed at best for most people
<lilVaratep> okay.. i just did a hard reset
<GASSYPOOTS> OMG internet explorer is spyware/ system keylogger!!!!!!!!!11
<lilVaratep> it was still retrieving files so i can just install again
<lilVaratep> right?
<ikonia> lilVaratep: sure
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: please don't be silly
<GASSYPOOTS> no realy
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: IE is offtopic here
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: the channel is for ubuntu technical support, take your random nonsense elswhere please.
<GASSYPOOTS> under windows partition look under
<Bodsda> GASSYPOOTS: not the place. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: or ##windows
<ikonia> I do'nt even want it in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<GASSYPOOTS> hp/windows/tracing
<Bodsda> ##windows then
<amazingrando> anyone familiar with the minimal net installation?
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: i've used it
<ikonia> amazingrando: used it,
<nopf> ikonia: in many saner jurisdictions you could not responsibly carry around a notebook without encryption carrying data concerning people like patients or even customers. it is nearly a must
<amazingrando> networking is fine at the start of the install, but then it's down after it gets the first stuff from the repo
<ikonia> nopf: depends on your business and the data you are carrying sure,
<amazingrando> how can i bring it back up?
<ikonia> amazingrando: shouldn't down it
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: is it actually down?
<amazingrando> yeah, the link lights are now off
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: is it a wired connection?
<amazingrando> yeah
<lilVaratep> oh i just clicked re-install.... this is why i love ubuntu. SO EASY AND SIMPLE unlike arch or gentoo!
<ikonia> lights off suggest the link is dead rather than the card is down
<amazingrando> lights go off at the same time during install each time
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   aaah.  another happy customer!  :)
<Bodsda> lilVaratep: Ubuntu is onyl simpler than Gentoo because you don't know how to do things the Gentoo way :)
<lilVaratep> Bodsda: hell no im not going back to that crazy thing. the network setup was maniacal. it would've taken a month to find out that it doesn't work...
<CFHowlett> lilVaratep   what's REALLY cool is when you do an (re)installation & DON'T format your /home and get a new distro with all your data intact...
<ssta> gentoo is okay if you have the time and interest...I think Ubuntu really is simpler to use though :)
<Bodsda> lilVaratep: hehe :) gotta love Gentoo - it makes normal people go insane :)
<lilVaratep> I'll probably get into gentoo/arch in the summer or something
<lilVaratep> I'm sure that i'd be fine if the wireless was supported... but setting up the wireless myself just drove me nuts for both gentoo and arch
<ActionParsnip> ssta: gentoo teaches you a lot too
<lilVaratep> Anyone do multiple monitors with ubuntu?
<Bodsda> yep
<ssta> ActionParsnip: I was building LFS in 2000.  I've already learned all that stuff...gentoo is easier than that, but I don't have that kind of time any more
<lilVaratep> How do the workspaces work?
<Bodsda> lilVaratep: I have an extended monitor setup, so they work exactly the same, theres just more room left to right
<ssta> if I could be bothered building everything from source, I'd go for BSD anyways
<lilVaratep> Is there a way to take out the dash and go to something that looks like Arch's setup?
<hellknight> ssta, but BSD has some problems.. lack of a package manager..
<Bodsda> lilVaratep: fluxbox?
<hellknight> ssta, Gentoo's emerge is better
<lilVaratep> Bodsda: whats that
<ssta> hellknight: ports is as good as emerge
<Bodsda> lilVaratep: its a window manager - an alternative to Gnome/Unity/KDE/XFCE/Blackbox/IceWM/E7 etc etc.
<ssta> it's all a matter of opinion anyway
<lilVaratep> Oh would it be like DWM?
<hellknight> ssta, moreover, FreeBSD is good but lacks KMS support so ATI card is like hell on it :)
<ssta> hellknight: I never buy ATI cards...but that's a valid point
<lilVaratep> I thought I was stuck with this dash look forever. I didn't know that UNITY/GNOME/KDE were window managers. i thought they were like the environment
<SegF4ult> Why the hell does VLC have an ASCII output module?! o.O
<hellknight> ssta, same here.. NVIDIA FTW
<Bodsda> lilVaratep: technically, they are desktop environments
<ActionParsnip> lilVaratep: none of those are WMs :)
<hellknight> ssta, I've a quad boot in my system.. Arch Linux, Ubuntu, FreeBSD & Windows 7..
<pdq> awesome window manager is awesome :]
<Bodsda> pdq: rat poison ftw!
<ActionParsnip> lilVaratep: Gnome and KDE are desktop environments and Unity is a shell
<ssta> hellknight: basically I don't have the time or inclination to build everything from source, so I use ubuntu almost exclusively.  I have many VMs of various sorts which satisfies my need for variety
<lilVaratep> ActionParsnip: how does a window manager take out the dash then?
<Bodsda> Is there anyway to partition /home without unmounting it?
<hellknight> ssta, you could use Arch Linux. It doesn't compiles from source but has BSD init system.
<ActionParsnip> lilVaratep: because you are using Compiz as the WM in Unity, and I believe Metacity in Unity 2D
<ssta> Bodsda: not safely, no, I don't believe so
<pdq> Bodsda, i havent tried rat poison yet, is it tiling wm too?
<Jezarith> is there a place that kernel trace/dumps are stored?
<Bodsda> pdq: yeah, but very very minimal
<Jezarith> or is it pretty much the console it dumps to?
<ssta> hellknight: I've been using debian of one sort or another for over a decade...I'll stick with what I'm happy with...Currently Ubuntu is my Debian of choice :)
<hellknight> ssta, Debian rocks bro.. one of the best distributions.
<Bodsda> Anyone know if there is a safe way to unmount /home whilst logged in?
<hellknight> ssta, they removed the binary blobs from the Debian 6 kernel so it failed to install on my system.. Actually it did install but no network :(
<ssta> hellknight: well, Ubuntu is just Debian with a few tweaks and a better installer...
<hellknight> ssta, yeah.. But they need to work on power management. Heard pretty bad things about it. Sucks the battery
<ssta> hellknight: I wouldn't know about that...haven't had anhy problems with battery
<hellknight> ssta, phoronix site was saying that. Will confirm once my dad returns with his laptop..
<SegF4ult> XD
<Jezarith> Does ubuntu write out a kernel panic trace to logs by default? machine already restarted at this point.
<hellknight> I'm thinking about getting a Laser Printer for home. Loads of documents/reports/project work to print. Thinking about getting Canon LBP 3000 as it can be refilled.
<hellknight> How's Canon with CUPS?
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: check the canon site. they do make some deb drivers
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, the HP desktjet 2030 installed fine. Downloaded only 500 KB driver!!
<Random832> how the F*** is it harder to set up NFS than SMB?
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: yeah hplip is in thedefault install :)
<dr3mro> can any one help me with this issue of my USB modem (zte mf190) : I works ok and usb_modeswitch detects it but ubuntu detects it on ttyUSB2 and that for some reason causes the network manager to fail to connect and i have to unplug /replug it again and again until it is detected at ttyUSB0 then it will work .. is there a way to force it at ttyUSB0 ???
<jwash> Random832 because of mounting the remote filesystem
<Jason123> ugh everythings registerd lol
<Random832> jwash: i don't even know if i've got the export set up right
<amazingrando> is it possible to do a custom install (choose what to install or not) from the regular live CD iso?
<Random832> i just uncommented the /srv/nfs4 in the exports file and made the directory
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/Laser/Laser_Shot_LBP3000.aspx?type=download&page=1   yep, linux drivers ahoy
<hellknight> ACtionParsnip, Nice.. then Canon it is. Selecting it because I can refill it's toner in India for Just Rs. 500 ($10)
<WouterDS> Anyone who can help out a bit with iptables? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937313
<CFHowlett> amazingrando   pretty sure you need teh alternative install or DVD for that option ...
<hellknight> ActionParsnip, genuine toner costs around $60 (Rs. 3000)
<amazingrando> yeah, i'm having trouble with alternative or minimal because they won't work with my network adapter for some reason
<JasonJay> ok hey guys im trying to fer windows 7 on virtual box but i cant get the virtual box to install the windows using my scandisk I have enabled it in the settings but im unsure im new to ubuntu and cant seem to figure it out any help is appreciated
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: wired or wireless?
<amazingrando> wired
<amazingrando> it sees the network at the beginning of install and autoconfig is successful
<ActionParsnip> JasonJay: i'd ask in #vbox
<JasonJay> oh didnt know they had a channel cool thanks
<amazingrando> but after it downloads from the repo the base system, eth0 is shut down
<amazingrando> not sure how to bring it back up
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: does the system have a make and model?
<amazingrando> it's a msi 890fxa-gd70 motherboard
<amazingrando> realtek nics
<lilVaratep> Yay, i finally have a full install of ubuntu!
<amazingrando> installing from the livecd works fine, but i'm trying to fit an install on a 4gb usb drive
<pdq> congrats lilVaratep
<tete_> hi, i would like to configure my apache with vhosts, and i did it... i think, but when i open the browser and browse the ip of the server, i get the same as would i browse the domain... thats not what i want. i want to get a blank page displayed when someone tries to open the url directly
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: try the boot option: acpi=off
<amazingrando> ok, let me try that
<amazingrando> thanks
<ikonia> tete_: virtual hosts is name based and depends on the host headers in the http get request
<Budget> I need to copy a file to root.  How would I do that?
<CFHowlett> !root|budget
<ubottu> budget: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tete_> http://ideone.com/HJpPA
<tete_> this is my config
<tete_> ikonia, i know that and i hoped it would work when i call: http://$myip to get the default /var/www/index.html displayed instead of /var/www/blah.de/index.html
<ActionParsnip> Budget: run:  gksudo nautilus   and you will be ok
<ikonia> tete_: how is $myip a name
<ikonia> tete_: it's NAME based
<tete_> and how to configure apache to handle it that way i would like to have it?
<ikonia> tete_: you can't it's NAME based
<tete_> it must work as i have seen this before
<ikonia> tete_: no, it will go to the default host unless you use a NAME
<ikonia> tete_: or you use IP based hosting instead of name based
<tete_> hm
<tete_> i only have 1 ip
<tete_> isnt there any "default" which should be used when no name is used (when a ip is entered) ?
<tete_> i cant believe theres no way to do this
<ikonia> tete_: no
<Budget> That did it, thank you.
<suj> can i get some help regarding ubuntu/?
<CFHowlett> !ask|suj
<ubottu> suj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suj> hehe
<suj> thanx
<suj> sory abt that
<suj> not able to download a setup file for ubuntu
<suj> im not able to download the whole file?
<druonysus> has anyone ever gotten Salt to work on Ubuntu 11.04?
<pdq> suj, use only official download links from ubuntu site, if grab the .torrent file it will support downloading in pieces if have slow or or disconnecting internet
<suj> pdq:i did it from ubuntu itself
<tanath> how can i stop firefox from popping up every time i log in?
<suj> my internet is good enough...
<tanath> with a session that should no longer exist, no less
<suj> but not able to download the whole file
<CFHowlett> suj   what "setup" file are you trying to dl??
<igor__> i am getting no video but i havfe sound in VLC media player
<igor__> the screen is green
<suj> iiso type
<CFHowlett> suj   iso?  ubuntu iso?  Probably faster via torrents
<pdq> if using firefox i would try to download using chrome or try the iso .torrent :)
<suj> igor:try restarting the vlc player
<pdq> suj^^
<suj> i tried the chroe n ie and frfo
<igor__> nothing.
<tanath> very frustrating, since it's a page with a login popup
<igor__> still justa green screen
<suj> igor:the video is not upportive thn
<suj> try sme other player
<igor__> its just a mkv file
<pdq> suj, i would try .torrent cause would support downloading in pieces/partial: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<suj> i dont have tornt:(
<frazzy> hi
<suj> so i shud download that first
<tanath> someone must know
<CFHowlett> igor__   doesn't mean it'll work ... however, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nagarjuna> hi i
<CFHowlett> suj   you don't NEED torrent, you only need a torrent client.  In ubuntu = transmission
<CFHowlett> nagarjuna   greetings
<nagarjuna> hi i'm using skype on ubuntu. Some times it is hanging
<pdq> tanath, firefox must be set to autostart? remove from autostart
<tanath> how can i stop firefox from popping up every time i log in?
<CFHowlett> nagarjuna   not unexpected ...
<tanath> pdq, first thing i checked
<frazzy> how do you check if you're using unity 2d or 3d?
<igor__> its already updated
<CFHowlett> tanath   preferences>startup applications
<tanath> pdq, not in startup
<lilVaratep> ActionParsnip:
<lilVaratep> ActionParsnip: Hey! I found your picture!
<tanath> CFHowlett, not in startup
<gdea73> recently my desktop running 10.10 has been randomly hanging if I leave it to sit for a while on the lock screen
<mlindsay> printers are the death of linux for me lol
<gdea73> I think whenever it shuts off the monitor on the software side, it hangs
<pdq> i don;t use unity maybe when you logged out you are choosing save session? or when logging in you are choosing old session instead of new
<pdq> tanath^^
<lilVaratep> Does anyone know how to make it so every time u run irssi in terminal, it auto connects and identifies?
<suj> which torrent shud i select?
<tanath> pdq, i don't use unity either. and session saving is not in the startup app anymore
<tete_> ikonia, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#default
<CFHowlett> suj   depends on your machine specifications and what desktop environment you prefer...
<tanath> pdq, but assuming it's a saved session, how do i fix it?
<pdq> suj is want 11.10 desktop and have 64 bit chose ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64
<mlindsay> anyone have any good recomendations for a driver to get a canon IR 7000 working under ubuntu?
<pdq> if want*, damn new keyboard
<tanath> pdq, and there's no option on log out
<suj> i have a intel  centrino duo 32bit
<CFHowlett> suj don't do 64 then...
<pdq> suj take the 11.10 desktop i386 :)
<itaylor57> lilVaratep, http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<CFHowlett> suj how much ram?
<suj> 2-5gb ram
<suj> 2.5 gb
<pdq> when logging in if use the default login manager click the cog wheel icon, perhaps is set to default to existing session? other than that i dunno
<ActionParsnip> suj: you'll need PAE kernel. I have the same CPU in my lappy
<pdq> grr tanath^^ :)
<[[thufir]]> can mondoarchive write a directory to optical disc?  http://www.mondorescue.org/docs/mondoarchive.8.html  at the end it says:    mondoarchive -Oi -d /mnt/foo -E '/mnt/foo|/mnt/foo2' -p `hostname`-`date +%Y-%m-%d`  which makes me think "yes"
<CFHowlett> suj   consider a light distro then; xubuntu or lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> suj: oh, for 2.5Gb ram you'll be using 32bit and be ok
<tanath> pdq, no, i use gnome classic session
<pengw> hi all
<igor__> got it working in gnome mplayer
<CFHowlett> pengw   greetings
<[[thufir]]> got it:  mondoarchive -Ow 4 -I ``/home|/etc''   :)
<pengw> i got a problem which is very interesting
<[[thufir]]> anyone used mondo?  I'm giving it a try for first time...
<suj> actionparsnip:?didnt get you?
<tanath> anyone have detailed knowledge of ubuntu autostarts?
<tanath> or an app for viewing them?
<pengw> when i insert my usb stick into my laptop ubuntu showed me that : DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<suj> cfhhowlett:ok?whats the difference between those three?
<ActionParsnip> suj: with 32bit cpu and 2.5Gb ram you will need the 32bit ISO. I have the same in my Dell Lat D420 and it runs a full Unity session just fine
<ActionParsnip> pengw: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the stick?
<pengw> but I can bowser my file in my file manager the only problem is this error message.
<ActionParsnip> pengw: oh its not ISO stuff :(, my bad
<suj> actionparsnip:so i can use ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> suj: yes, it'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> pengw: when you last unplugged the stick did you safely remove the device or just yank it out?
<suj> cud u direct me to which file i shud download...there are lo of options..
<tanath> 'cud u'? university for cows?
<ActionParsnip> suj: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso   MD5: c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5
<pengw> it seems that not only one manager try to handle this plugging event.
<rambo298> lol
<pengw> i have two file manager nau**** and pcman.
<rambo298> why is nautilus ****?
<pdq> pengw, nautilus is a dirty word? hehe
<suj> actionparsnip:i have kept it for download
<suj> hope it downloads this time..:(
<igor__> now the video and audio is not in sync
<pengw> cuz nautilus is hard to spell.
#ubuntu 2012-03-10
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Does anyone here have experience building kernels? I need to crosscompile a kernel to ARMv6, i have the GNU ARMv6 compiler, but make keeps telling me $CROSS_COMPILEgcc does not exist, even though i am pretty sure it does
<WebWalker3D|2> I can't seem to get any version of ubuntu to work in Xen HVM as a guest.  Is there anything obvious I'm missing?
<iceroot> WebWalker3D|2: i dont know what xen hv,m is but with normal xen its working without problems here
<Lirth> I've noticed that my sound will no longer work on either my desktop or my laptop. It works fine when I'm running windows and I'm not sure what's causing the problem.
<KI7MT> Drknzz, You may want to ask  in #ubuntu-kernel  I found a how-too but not sure how accurate it is, you can have a look here: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/
<itu> How to rotate  a video 180°  (with mplayer) ?
<Drknzz> KIM7 Thanks man, will have a look.... the kernel is for a phone, but ive checked some of the source and most stuff is plain 2.6.x linux files
<igor__> what, linux cant play mkv files?
<itu> (or mcoder)
<CFHowlett> itu   http://nwlinux.com/rotate-a-video-using-mplayer/
<iceroot> igor__: linux has nothing to do with mkv files
<iceroot> igor__: and mkv is not a video-format its just a container
<igor__> so it cant play them?
<iceroot> igor__: of course you can play them but you need the codecs
<igor__> where do i get them?
<itu> CFHowlett: i need  180°
<WebWalker3D|2> iceroot: xen hvm is hardware virtualization, not paravirtualization
<iceroot> igor__: and what does "does not play" mean? laggy? no sound? not starting?
<Guest39889> some log messages appear for a moment when logging out or pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace...what are they and where do they come from?
<igor__> i get a green video in vlc. and all the others either wont play or the audio and video is way off
<iceroot> WebWalker3D|2: ok, should be working fine. what are the exact errors you are getting?
<CFHowlett> igor__   amazing what one can find with 60 seconds of online search   http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-play-mkv-files-in-ubuntu
<iceroot> !codecs | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WebWalker3D|2> iceroot: 11.10 can't find network card, 11.04 installs then doesn't boot - can't find root
<iceroot> WebWalker3D|2: i would suggest a test with 10.04 because that release is using the mailline xen-kernel
<WebWalker3D|2> iceroot: I'll give 10.04 a shot, back in 10 min :)
<iceroot> WebWalker3D|2: my best results i get are always with the mainline xen-kernel, 2.6.18, 2.6.26, 2.6.32
<Lirth> I've noticed that my sound will no longer work on either my desktop or my laptop. It works fine when I'm running windows and I'm not sure what's causing the problem.
<igor__> says unable to locate package vlc-plugin-esd
<lilVaratep> Does anyone know how to make irssi auto connect to irc and identify?
<jrib> lilVaratep: irssi.org/documentation startup HOWTO does :)
<igor__> i've already installed the restricted formats too
<ActionParsnip> igor__: set the output method in vlc to x11 and it'll probably be ok
<igor__> guess i'll have to go to windows to watch. linux canrt play
<ActionParsnip> igor__: try waiting for replies rather than pointless emotional stuff
<igor__> its not emotional. i've been at this for hours
<igor__> where do i find x11
<igor__> ive looked
<igor__> i dont see it in video settings
<igor__> well, i tried it and still green video
<jadoe> any dvb-viewer recommendations? kaffeine doesn't play audio on hd channels for me, totem/gnome-dvb finds only a small number of channels (not the important ones).
<pdq> igor i much prefer gnome mplayer, totem movie player or umplayer over vlc on linux, once install restricted codecs i can play all my .mkv, .mp4 files
<ActionParsnip> igor__: http://screenshots.oahermes.com/16/big_61_vlc-1.1.0-video-settings.png   just under skip frames, it says "output" I believe it's that
<WebWalker3D|2> iceroot: 10.04 works...  Any thoughts why 11.x won't?
<ActionParsnip> +1 for gnome-mplayer :)
<igor__> yes i found it
<TRESH> CIAO
<igor__> it still isnt working
<TRESH> !list
<ubottu> TRESH: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> igor__: tried gnome-mplayer ?
<itu> Anybody who know how to  rotate  a video 180°  (yes i mean rotating 180° and not flipping and i think it should have some option to do this in one run ... not rotating 90° twice ) ?
<igor__> crashes
<ActionParsnip> itu: I believe vlc can do that
<itu> i do not have vlc  :(
<igor__> it plays but the audio and video is way off
<eggman2001> testing...
<ActionParsnip> itu: you can install it though
<pdq> itu, you sure have very specific needs hehe :) i only know of 90 degrees twice in mplayer
<igor__> i gotta go. i'll try later. thanks for the help
<itu> but thats silly
<itu> (ok, seems to be the only possibility)
<ActionParsnip> itu: why, you have a need and I'm naming a tool which can do what you need
<ActionParsnip> itu: how is that silly>?
<Lirth> I'm having some sound problems with ubuntu 11.10. It's completely silent and is creeping me out. Windows 7 runs sound successfully so I don't think it's my speakers.
<pdq> silly, could be standing on your head to watch video :p
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<itu> mplayer is silly
<ActionParsnip> itu: mplayer is the daddy :)
<CFHowlett> itu http://mukeshchomu.blogspot.com/2012/01/how-to-rotate-videos-on-ubuntu.html
<itu> dont have the choice to install something right now
<ActionParsnip> itu: http://nwlinux.com/rotate-a-video-using-mplayer/
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Do you want me to run that code in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: please, select to upload to the server and a URL will be made, what is it please
<Drknzz> Hi guys! Is there any command that allows me to test if a certain file exists and is readable?
<CFHowlett> itu   http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1345/rotate-a-video-file-by-90-degrees-cw
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: file /path/to/file    will show if the file exists or not
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip: Why would file report the file is there, but make fails to find it?
<iceroot> Drknzz: have a look at "man test"
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ec23669c5a30992323bf6930313763116b3d1894
<itu> (nobody seems to read me, even if i am very detailed...)
<iceroot> Drknzz: you want "-e" from test
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: bad make file
<Praxi> anyone ever use brightq for canon printers?
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip: I doubt a makefile for a linuxkernel to fail that miserably
<iceroot> Drknzz: if [[ -e filename ]] then echo "file exist" fi
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: no idea
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<Drknzz> Thanks iceroot
<suj> hey that download didnt work either
<[[thufir]]> am I specifying my CDRW driver correctly in this command please?  should it be 1,0,1 or what?  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1511197
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I have no idea how to tell. I've never used it before.
<suj> actionparsnip
<Drknzz> iceroot: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<jsec> interesting problem trying to install luakit from source. I have lua 5.2 installed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/876831/
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: then try it....
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: 1,1,0  by your output
<pdq> suj, i would recommend .torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Praxi> can I use a mac printer driver on ubuntu?
<[[thufir]]> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: no, it won't work
<iceroot> Drknzz: working fine here
<Praxi> darn, getting completely shut down by this printer hehe
<Drknzz> iceroot: if [[ -e "/home/drknzz/SEKernelDev/arm-2010/bin/arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc" ]] then echo "file exist" fi
<Drknzz> Oh, sorry, messed up that
<Drknzz> Too much coffe xD
<OldOneEye> how do i install xwin with kde on ubuntu server 11.10
<varatep> how do I use fluxbox in ubuntu? i already apt-get installed fluxbox
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: There are: Master (green), Headphones (red) PCM (Red) Front (red) Front Mi (empty) <other> Front Mi (green) Surround (red) Center (red). I have no idea what each level means or what the names are.
<Drknzz> varatep: Log off, then choose a fluxbox session
<helpanoob> looking for another way then remastersys in order to make a full back up as is?
<varatep> Drknzz: the only sessions i see is this one, guest, and other
<Drknzz> varatep: You need to logoff, there you can choose between unity and fluxbox in the logonscreen
<varatep> Drknzz: by the password?
<OldOneEye> how do i install xwin with kde on ubuntu server 11.10
<iceroot> !info xwin
<ubottu> Package xwin does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> OldOneEye: what should xwin be?
<suj> pdq:and then?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: are the levels high though?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: and unmuted. You can use M to unmute
<OldOneEye> ?????
<suj> i shud have a torrent software right?
<ActionParsnip> suj: in which OS?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: All except three are at the max.
<suj> windows 7
<ActionParsnip> suj: you will need to install one
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: max the others if you can
<OldOneEye> how do i install xwin with kde
<suj> hmmmm.thhhhhot so.lol
<suj> i will be able to download the whole file then right?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Some have green highight to the letters. How do I tell if with green or without green is mute?
<iceroot> OldOneEye: what is "xwin"?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: use cursors and M, press ESC to exit
<OldOneEye> gui interface for linux
<pdq> suj, yep
<OldOneEye> it used to be called xwin
<OldOneEye> with startx
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: do you mean Xorg?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I tested both green highlight and without the highlight. Neither way I got sound'
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: yes, thats xorg. If you have kde installed it will be running on top of Xorg.
<iceroot> OldOneEye: you are talking about xserver
<Praxi> umm if your in KDE, isn't X already started? sorry pretty new at this hehe
<iceroot> OldOneEye: so you have a server without a gui and you want kde?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: you are right
<OldOneEye> yes iceroot
<OldOneEye> i got ubuntu server 11.10 installed
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: why didn't you just install Kubuntu?
<iceroot> OldOneEye: why installing server then? and the command you need is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<OldOneEye> im gonna run shells from here
<iceroot> OldOneEye: for that you dont need the server-edition
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: you can do anything you can in the server OS in the desktop OS
<iceroot> OldOneEye: the server-edition is the same as the desktop-edition without a gui
<OldOneEye> how i install a gui
<iceroot> OldOneEye: i told you the command
<OldOneEye> kde
<Praxi> Anyone have any ideas to get this printer working in Linux? canon imagerunner advance c7055?
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: the WHOLE idea of the server OSis to NOT have a GUI to make it more secure and boot faster and use fewer resources
<OldOneEye> ok
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: checked the canon europe site
<chaos_zero> hey i have a small problem that i just want to fix for the sake of fixing it
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I tested both settings after placing it and exiting. Neither worked.
<chaos_zero> when i start up my server (i mean, how often does that even happen?) i have to change interfaces to dhcp and back to static or it will not connect
<Praxi> doh nothing for linux there
<chaos_zero> any idea why that is?
<Praxi> ooh ya chaos, had that happen to me
<Praxi> something was pointed at Eth1 instead of Eth0, can't remember what file that was though chaos_zero
<varatep> what's a good window manager?
<ActionParsnip> varatep: openbox imho, compiz if you like eye candy
<chaos_zero> well it has 10 network interfaces
<pdq> varatep, i like awesome wm and xfce, but diff strokes for diff folks :]
<Praxi> like 2 of my servers were doing that right out of the gate chaos_zero.  Any time they rebooted woudln't pick up dhcp unless I ran it by hand.  Had to go modify some dhcp file because it was looking at the wrong ethernet by default
<Kevin1a> Kubuntu keeps losing my wireless card.  I can't see wireless networks at all.  It worked right after I installed the system, but now it doesn't.  I had the same experience with Fedora KDE.  Is there something wrong with KDE and wireless configuration right now?
<varatep> ActionParsnip: Isn't compiz what unity is using?
<zykotick9> varatep: ask 10 people, get 10 different answers ;)
<chaos_zero> ahh ok, if its not just me i guess its not as big a deal
<ActionParsnip> varatep: yes, unity is a plugin for Compiz. Just don't enable it :)
<chaos_zero> ill have to make a script or something to run that at startup
<Praxi> it was real zimple chaos_zero
<Praxi> basically the dhcp file was set to eth1 instead of eth0
<Praxi> and I didn't have a eth1
<waters33637> anyone got a sec to help with setting up sftp .. Used this how-to, but doesnt work  ... help??       http://solderintheveins.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-sftp-only-account-how-to/
<ActionParsnip> waters33637: just install openssh-server and you are ready to rock
<waters33637> kinda ....
<iceroot> !work | waters33637
<ubottu> waters33637: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ActionParsnip> waters33637: the access to files will be the access you give the user on the files like a normal user, so there is no extra config needed
<Praxi> chaos_zero, I think it was in here?  /etc/network/interfaces
<waters33637> was looking to change root it and a non shell login for users
<Drknzz> I am having problems running a cross-compiler, when i try to sh any of it's files [gcc/gpp...] sh spits out a syntax exceptions, which leads me to believe the files DO exist, as shown by a simple ls/nautilus... yet when i try to run them with ./gcc, bash spits out that's not a file nor a folder
<ActionParsnip> Drknzz: have you asked in #kernel
<zykotick9> waters33637: here's another article, might help?  www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<Drknzz> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu-kernel is a ghost town... and i doubt this is really a #kernel related issue
<waters33637> cool thanks ...
<Praxi> ya thats it chaos_zero my bad servers were set to auto eth1 when they should of been auto eth0
<cuiruibin> admin
<dj_ryan> question for gnome-shellers, I cant seem to get the gnome-shell title bar to appear on the "correct" monitor in a multi-monitor setup. xrandr set the primary, and the displays settings says the screen i think is primary.
<Praxi> Is there anything like teamviewer available for unbuntu that will work WITHOUT a user logged on, is a hosted service type thing (so I don't have to poke holes in my firewall)?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I tried the sound thing and still nothing. Any idea what I should do next?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: does the system have a make and model?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Nope. It's my first home built computer.
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: you'll need to port forward for any service like that
<iceroot> Praxi: no, ssh, vnc, rdesktop, nx needs firewall modifications
<KI7MT> Yeah it's Home-brew-1.0.0
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: But it also doesn't work on my laptop which is an HP Pavilion dv6
<KI7MT> :-)
<Troller> :-)
<rageo> guampa, estoy con testdisk, crees que valdrá para algo?
<iceroot> Praxi: teamviewer is not "non-interactive" you will not find a non-interactive app which is doing what you want
<D4rthB4n3> what application do u use to convert a vidio file into another video
<Praxi> ?
<Praxi> teamviewer works fine on windows without a user logged in?
<iceroot> Praxi: no
<Praxi> yes
<Praxi> use it all the time
<iceroot> Praxi: then it should do the same on linux
<iceroot> Praxi: because the linux-version is the windows-version
<Praxi> limitation of the linux client, its doing wine
<iceroot> correct
<Praxi> its not the same client either
<Praxi> has stripped down options
<Praxi> none of the options for 'start with windows' are there
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: why do you want to connect to the remote system?
<Praxi> I can make it start with user login, but if I'm doing this so I can remote in from home, and no user is logged in say due to a power outage, it won't work :)
<Praxi> basically if something happens to the office while I'm at home, I need to be able to remote in and start fixing things.  Its easier with team viewer as nothing additional has to be opened, no ports have to be forwarded, that type of thing.
<iceroot> !nx | Praxi
<ubottu> Praxi: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: for the HP DV6 you may need to run:    echo "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m4-1 enable_msi=2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     and reboot
<diverdude> Hello. I have a Lenovo W520 with nvidia graphic card inside. For some reason when i try to activate the nvidia drivers, the computer must be restarted for changes to take effect, and then it just hangs when trying to start up. So i cannot use my computer and have to wipe everything and install ubuntu again...That really sux!!! How can i correct this problem and make ubuntu use the proper nvidia drivers?
<iceroot> Praxi: you have to open a port but dont need a logged in user
<Praxi> thanks iceroot
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: no need to reinstall, just boot to root recovery and unnstall the driver...
<Lirth> diverdude: You can boot with "nomodeset" and it should work until you download and install the drivers.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: how do i boot to root recovery?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: try:   nvidia-xconfig    in root recovery console, may help
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I tried that and it says it can't find the file or directory.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: i then get Error: Unable to write to directory /etc/X11
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: and i did sudo nvidia-xconfig
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: ?
<diverdude> Lirth: but i cant even boot...just in recovery mode
<Lirth> diverdude: Do you have a live cd/usb?
<diverdude> Lirth: yeah..or i can make one
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: you should have write access there. You can add the boot option:  nvidia.blacklist=1   and boot as if you'd never installed the driver
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: how do i add that boot option?
<varatep> what's the package for vi full called?
<Lirth> diverdude: Actually, can you access the GRUB?
<diverdude> Lirth: yeah
<Praxi> iceroot, have you looked at that freenx recently?  seems to generate a ton of errors about missing files when adding the repositories on 11.10?
<Lirth> diverdude: And, just to double check, you run into a problem after that where it has a black screen (maybe with a flashing underscore)?
<iceroot> Praxi: no not with newer ubuntu versions
<diverdude> Lirth: no it says checking battery state after having run a lot of aother stuff...and then i just hang
<iceroot> varatep: vim
<Praxi> kk thanks for the reply
<iceroot> varatep: if you want the real editor with all the stuff
<Lirth> diverdude: Try checking this page out. See if it helps. http://webpagedeveloper.me/blog/ubuntu-1110-boot-freezing-checking-battery-state-because-lightdm-fails-load
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: hold shift at boot and press E, then delete the words: quiet splash   and add the boot option: nvidia.blacklist=1
<Lirth> diverdude: Try listening to ActionParsnip before me. (S)he's way more experienced at this stuff than me.
<ActionParsnip> he ;)
<varatep> crap... i gotta re-do plugins/syntax/theme for vim
<ryao> Does anyone know how to make a Ubuntu 10.04 LiveUSB key without using a GUI tool?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: should i add the nvidia.banlist=1 in the end of that tetfile or as a replacement for quiet splash?
<Michael2507> bonsoir ya des francais ici ? :D
<varatep> where's vim config files? i cant find in home or .config
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: replace
<Minitux90> hey everybody ! Is somebody french in this chat ? Beccause i'm not so good in English :$
<CFHowlett> !fr|Minitux90
<ubottu> Minitux90: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<varatep> where's vim config files? i cant find in home or .config
<kiama2005> Have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and having problems with  keyboard.  Shift + 2 gives " instead of @  keys are transposed.
<Lirth> kiama2005:  Open system settings and select keyboard layout.
<Minitux90> hi !
<Lirth> kiama2005: What does it display?
<kiama2005> Lirth have done this does not solve prob.
<Lirth> kiama2005: What are you trying to have it as and what does it display?
<kiama2005> English UK.
<matt5> hey folks. I never actually tried installing linux with anything other than a CD/DVD disc. can someone commend on the installation process with.. say, a usb key? is it easier/just as easy as burning an iso on a CD/DVD, or what?
<Lirth> kiama2005: It shows (UK)?
<CFHowlett> matt5   it's easier
<kiama2005> yes
<Lirth> matt5: I've noticed it running faster but I can't say that applies to everyone.
<CFHowlett> matt5   startup disk creator or unetbootin will do the job
<ryao> Does anyone know how to make a Ubuntu 10.04 LiveUSB key without using a GUI tool?
<ActionParsnip> matt5: no moving parts is advantageous too
<matt5> CFHowlett: a cd has to be completely free before an image can be burned on it. I assume I'll have to wipe clear my 20gb disc?
<ryao> matt5: With 11.10, you can dd the iso into a USB key and it will owrk.
<matt5> and format it first?
<Lirth> kiama2005: Is the problem system wide or just in most circumstances?
<CFHowlett> matt5   whoa, what?
<ryao> Something like this, but it doesn't work for 10.04: dd if=ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096
<ActionParsnip> matt5: format it fat32, then use unetbootin to put the MD5 tested ISO on the device
<CFHowlett> matt5   you do NOT have to "wipe" your hdd.  If you're booting another OS from redmond, you can install next to it (dual-boot).
<aaron777> hello,
<kiama2005> Lirth in most circumstances that I have tried.
<aaron777> does anyone get some log messages that show for a split second after logging out or pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<matt5> CFHowlett: sorry, I meant: I would have to wipe clean the usb key, which I plan to use for installation
<mintman> wireless keyboard for 24 bucks a good deal
<ActionParsnip> matt5: yes, thats what I meant
<Lirth> kiama: Does that mean there are some places where it works or every place you tried it doesn't?
<ugoub> I just found how find keywords 'sel_role' from .js file and .xml file: find ../ \( -name "*.js" -o -name "*.xml" \) -exec grep -i -o --color=auto sel_role {} \; -print >> ~/sel_role
<kiama2005> Every place so far.
<Lirth> kiama2005: are all the letters in the right place?
<kiama2005> yes
<matt5> hm, ok. That sounds very good, I was not expecting this. So thanks! I'll look more into this and try to go for the installation tonight. Which brings me my final question: I can install the 12.04 beta, and expect it to be properly updated by periodically doing "apt-get upgrade", right? so when it's finally out, I won't have to do anything... I will be all good and up to date. Does this sound about right?
<Lirth> kiama2005: Try checking out this thread. It sounds like your problem.
<Lirth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835372
<ActionParsnip> matt5: it will be upgraded like any other release
<CFHowlett> matt5   beta = not ready for prime time.  go with 11.10
<kiama2005> Thanks Lirth will exit and give it atry.
<Lirth> CFHowlet: What about vista? That wasn't in beta once it was released...
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: well yeah, if its released it's not in beta..
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: But was it "ready for prime time"?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: according to the devs, yes
<Kaizen> is it possible to build an ubuntu desktop in just 50MB disk space?  all i want is the OS with a browser
<psusi> no
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: i'd look at xpud if thats all you nee
<ActionParsnip> need*
<Kaizen> actionparsnip will it give me access to command line / bootup scripts etc?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: should do
<Kaizen> actionparsnip ok i'll have a look, thanks
<psusi> I think even damn small linux needs 100mb, and that's.... damn small! ;)
<varatep> Wow...
<Kaizen> xpud looks promising, i'm a huge ubuntu fan though it's going to be painful
<ActionParsnip> psusi: Download ISO image: xpud-0.9.2.iso (64MB)
<Kaizen> installing it in virtualbox now
<GASSYPOOTS> ima bout to test my bootloader
<psusi> I think asking for an OS that needs less disk space than the amount of ram my computer had in 1998 is asking a bit much
<tiosam> hello
<Kaizen> psusi hehe, does seem weird :)
<CFHowlett> tiosam   greetings
<psusi> of course back then we booted a minimal system from a pair of 1.44 MB floppy disks, but there was no gui
<OldOneEye> why cant my hostname be resolved   feces.anus.com (27.32.108.231)
<ActionParsnip> psusi: have you not seen kkrieger? Its a full 3D FPS which is 96K in size
<OldOneEye> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: i'd contact your DNS provider
<psusi> ActionParsnip, what, does it have 3 models with a polygon count of 20 each? seriously, wolfenstein 3d was like 10x that
<ActionParsnip> psusi: http://powet.tv/powetblog/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/kreiger.jpg
<OldOneEye> ok kewl
<OldOneEye> wat problem would it be
<ActionParsnip> psusi: in a word, no
<psusi> ActionParsnip, yea, that isn't fitting in any 96k
<ActionParsnip> psusi: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> psusi: try it
<varatep> ActionParsnip: I saw your picture
<ActionParsnip> psusi: he textures are mathematically generated
<OldOneEye> wat problem would it be
<bonhoeffer> if i have a bunch of files: 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 1-100.jpg 2-100.jpg 3-111.jpg -- i want to remove all of the [0-9]+\.jpg files only
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: You helped me get my laptop audio working a bit ago. How do you think I'd do that for my desktop?
<bonhoeffer> can i do this with rm ?
<bonhoeffer> and some glob operation -- or do i need to use find . with a regex?
<ActionParsnip> bonhoeffer: i'd ask in #bash
<bonhoeffer> ActionParsnip: fair enough, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: do what?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Get my sound working. It's not for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> bonhoeffer: watch for duplicated files though
<bonhoeffer> ok
<ActionParsnip> bonhoeffer: 1-100.jpg 2-100.jpg  taking away the number will leave 100.jpg for both
<bonhoeffer> i see -- yes i'll be sure to watch for that
<ActionParsnip> bonhoeffer: so you may want to go from 1 to n and rename each file as a number in sequence
<bonhoeffer> i see
<CFHowlett> bonhoeffer   see "Other Examples"  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<bonhoeffer> CFHowlett: thanks!
<aaron777> does anyone get some log messages that show for a split second after logging out or pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<aaron777> im wondering what they are
<ActionParsnip> aaron777: that happens
<young001> hey,guys,i encouter a problem,i can connect to my vpn(pptp),but it takes nearly 20s to be connected,while under windows,only 3s,why?
<young001> how to solve it?
<aaron777> ActionParsnip: where do they come from?
<young001> when my os go to sleep,and wake up the vpn will disconnect,how to connect automatically?
<young001> any help?
<ActionParsnip> aaron777: its just messages from the login, before the gui loads
<Kaizen> umm xpud is a fail, can't install it to disk in virtualbox
<young001> i have search a lot,nothing help,so i come to here to find if any help?
<aaron777> ActionParsnip: is there any way to hide them? they're really annoying
<aaron777> i always think somethings broken
<Lirth> Can anyone help me get my sound working on my desktop? It's completely silent and fairly creepy.
<ActionParsnip> aaron777: you could add the word:  clear    in /etc/rc.local   abouve the exit 0 line
<rfiaca_> hey
<rfiaca_> it is possible to resize a linux partition where the ubuntu is installed? i have it with more space that i need
<jakupl> sure it is
<ActionParsnip> rfiaca_: sure, do it in liveCD. Take a full backup first in case of catastrophe
<jakupl> but you need to boot the hd. with some live cd.
<jakupl> *brainfart
<rfiaca_> hum, ok, make sense...
<rfiaca_> thanks a lot jakupl  and ActionParsnip
<Kaizen> how the hell can they claim xubuntu is leightweight? it takes 2GB to install, that's not lightweight
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: its light in RAM
<CFHowlett> Kaizen   I believe the light reference is to the required hardware to run ...
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: it uses lightweight apps which use few resources
<Kaizen> ok, i stand corrected :)
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: Lubuntu is even lighter, it uses LXDE and openbox :). You can go even lighter with just openbox, or even just flwm
<OerHeks> 2 gb isn't much
<Kaizen> it is for my needs
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: install ubuntu minimal, then install openbox and slim and you'll have a super light OS
<jakupl> Slim is kinda yucky... but I use it, and it works.
<Kaizen> what is slim?
<jakupl> a login manager
<jakupl> it's lightweight.
<ActionParsnip> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Kaizen> ok trying lubuntu
<fellayaboy> instead of using my public ip that always changes what can i do so that i have one address when it changes
<fellayaboy> or a hostname that i use
<Kaizen> use svpn.com
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: get an account with noip or dydns and you can have a name that will update the DNS with your new IP when it changes
<Kaizen> ugh why is lubuntu installing gigs of junk.. grr
<fellayaboy> ActionParsnip, but u have to pay for those services right
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: noip is free
<fellayaboy> oh ok is it secure?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: just have to refresh the account when they send you an email to say you still need the name
<Kaizen> i wouldn't trust them
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: secure in what way?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: it just changes your ip to an easily rememberable name, what is there to be secure?
<fellayaboy> oh ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: why not
<Kaizen> cos they control where the traffic goes, they could redirect anywhere whenever they feel like it
<fellayaboy> hows the usual setup for this i never did a dyndns or no ip before
<fellayaboy> i always remembered the public ip address never gave it a host name
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: it resolves your ip to a name, thats it
<Kaizen> you can set it up in your router most times
<Kaizen> name to ip you mean
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: both if you want to get techy
<Kaizen> they do rdns?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: i'd imagine so
<Kaizen> impossible!
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: ubuntu also has a client for noip in its repos, so it can't be bad :)
<Kaizen> i'm still suspicious, how do they make money?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: you can pay for mail redirects and other services
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: companies not making money can exist
<Kaizen> that's just silly :)
<CFHowlett> *cough* postal service/amtrack *cough*
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: for example http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/enhanced_dynamic_dns.html
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: basically, you need to chill out
<jeremiah_gatong> Need help here, I'm on the terminal, I typed "mv *" all my directories are gone, where does they go?
<Kaizen> i got my lubuntu now and the screen is ice blue so i feel more chilled
<alteregoa> i am still wondering if deckard is a replicant, did he know it?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: good :)
<CFHowlett> !ot|alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_gatong: run:  sudo updatedb   then you can use the locate command to find the stuff
<jeremiah_gatong> any other alternative?
<Kaizen> oh man, even the base lubuntu is 2GB disk
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: install ubuntu mini, openbox and slim or lightdm (or even do away with login manager wih some tweaks)
<Kaizen> maybe i can rip out some stuff from lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: sure, theres a bit of stuff in there you can rip out
<Kaizen> hrm what's the tool that show what is taking up all the disk space?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: disk analyser I guess. I'd rip out apps your don't need
<Kaizen> this is hard work
<jeremiah_gatong> Need help here, I'm on the terminal, I typed "mv *" all my directories are gone, where does they go?
<farsight> -r ???
<hmw> how can I remove a wrong entry from Gedit's spell checker?
<jeremiah_gatong> I used "move command" :(
<Riberty> asdf
<ActionParsnip> hmw: is there a file ~/.aspell.en.pws
<hmw> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> hmw: or similar?
<MNichie> jerem
<MNichie> jeremiah_gatong:  You should have gotten a syntax error if you did not give it a destination ie 'mv file destination'
<ActionParsnip> hmw: in the gedit plugins there is the spellchecker there. If you click configure are the additional words there?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: I can only disable that plugin. Does not look like there was a dictionary in ~ and the word is not in ~/.config/enchant/en_US.dic
<drounse> is gnome pronounced, nome or or gah nome
<ActionParsnip> drounse: nome    the g is silent
<jeremiah_gatong> I typed "mv *"
<jeremiah_gatong> no error
<drounse> ActionParsnip ok thats what i thought but the guy from lockergnome  said it gahnome
<drounse> hes an idiot anyway
<ActionParsnip> drounse: yeah some people think every letter is pronounced
<MNichie> jeremiah_gatong:  Are you using ubuntu?  Which version?
<drounse> ActionParsnip well ive always pronouced it nome but this guy said gahnome and im like what? i thought ive been pronouncing it wrong
<MNichie> jeremiah_gatong:  I think it is more likely that you are looking in the wrong folder
<love> so
<hmw> is "retreive" british english? I have set US English in Gedit.
<hmw> leo.org doesn't know this spelling
<jeremiah_gatong> :(
<hmw> pidgin does mark it as wrong, if this matters
<drounse> does anyone here watch "The Linux Action Show"
<Kaizen> linux action? stripper show?
<Kaizen> wherE?
<drounse> Kaizen its on youtube or jupiterbroadcasting.com
<soreau> ! ot | drounse
<ubottu> drounse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drounse> Kaizen unfortuantly there is no strippers
<_Marcus> drounse: They should have some. It would make the podcast more intresting.
<drounse> _Marcus yea but it is a pretty good podcast
<ActionParsnip> hmw: retrieve   is the right spelling in british english (Native englishman here)
<ggice> df
<drounse> does anyone know how to downgrade minecraft to 1.1 in ubuntu
<scanict> I have the update notifier going off on my desktop. When I click update it tells me i have no internet. I fired up synaptic tried the newest version of chrome randomly, same error. Yet....I am on irc right now, and my internet and dropbox work. Nothing has changed since the last time I got an update however many days ago that was. I am on ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas?
<Kaizen> rm -rf minecraft
<drounse> Kaizen isnt that just going to remove
<Kaizen> it's a downgrade
<Kaizen> very down
<drounse> Kaizen i dont want to remove lol
<Kaizen> well you should
<drounse> Kaizen why?
<ActionParsnip> drounse: download the 1.1 version of the game..
<hmw> ActionParsnip: thank you. It's weird, the other PC has the same version of gedit and can see it as wrong spelling. The "bad" gedit does not mark "retreixyve" as wrong, either, but it marks other words. Any idea what could be going on?
<drounse> ActionParsnip i cant find a download link
<ActionParsnip> drounse: i'd find a minecraft channel
<ActionParsnip> hmw: not sure, very weird
<hmw> ActionParsnip: oh. Turning off syntax hilighting works, it is a PHP file.
<maucat> exit
<hmw> ActionParsnip: it does only check strings that are actually strings in PHP, but not in the HTML part.
<Jorophose> so i have a Dell V130 laptop here, celeron u3400 and intel series 5 chipset, and my hard drive is no longer detected. i tried a different hard drive that i know works, it's also not detected (at the BIOS level). I ordered an SSD but I don't want to open it if that won't work either. any thoughts on what's going on?
<Kaizen> the drive is borked?
<Jorophose> my motherboard has a daughter card with what seems to be the HDD controller on it (at least, it has the SATA plugs) but it also does audio-out... and audio out IS working (live USB works perfect; it's just the internal HDD interface is bunk)
<hmw> ActionParsnip: fyi: Switching to HTML solves the problem
<Jorophose> both drives are WD Blue, so maybe they broke the same way? But I doubt they're BOTH bork and invisible to the BIOS because of it?
<Kaizen> what did you mess with?
<NorthernSon> is there some kind of trick to get ubuntu alternate install cd to work with a usb drive ? I used unebooten to create the disk, and it does boot, but then installer seems to forget where it booted from, and is looking for a cd drive
<Jorophose> Kaizen: nothing. just swapped HDDs. Haven't been experimenting with it, it's my production laptop. :/
<mun> hi
<mun> does anyone know how to program a bluetooth device on ubuntu, i.e. send AT commands?
<GASSYPOOTS> HELPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM MISSING A BOOT MENU!!!!!!!!!!!
<MNichie> GASSYPOOTS, where did you see it last?
<GASSYPOOTS> i never did
<GASSYPOOTS> been 2 days since i installed
<GASSYPOOTS> ubuntu's my default noww my grandma wants me to switch it back to linux
<GASSYPOOTS> windows i mean
<ajay_> update-grub ?
<GASSYPOOTS> heres the startup....
<ajay_> tried it ?
<GASSYPOOTS> push button....
<GASSYPOOTS> ......channel out of range......
<GASSYPOOTS> auto ajusting....... Ubuntu ......
<GASSYPOOTS> then desktop shows up
<GASSYPOOTS> when i said ubuntu i mean the purple screen with the dots under it
<Kaizen> hmm i installed mini but all i get is flashing cursor
<Kaizen> how rude
<MNichie> reboot and hold down the shift key while it is booting, it should take you to a grub menu
<GASSYPOOTS> im dual partitioned
<GASSYPOOTS> k
<jayar> my ubuntu server shutdown when i lost power, now it comes back up and the videos all messed up, only 1024x768... what could that be?
<jonnys> Hey Guys, Ive been trying to find a way to move the Dash from the right to the bottom haven't found much resources on it, is it possible?
<MNichie> jonnys, I don't think so
<GASSYPOOTS> >.<
<GASSYPOOTS> nope
<GASSYPOOTS> im realy amazed how fast ubuntu is and my grandma wants it off O_O
<GASSYPOOTS> to snailwindows 7
<GASSYPOOTS> realy how do i make it come up
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: add the boot option: nomodeset   or use: nouveau.blacklist=1   if you use nvidia
<Jorophose> nothing on the hard drive? any idea on what channels might have a better idea?
<SHOVELL> ugh my primary hard drive partitions are not recognized
<GASSYPOOTS> i use nvidia but what?!?!?!?
<SHOVELL> oooo
<Jorophose> jayar: possible your filesystem was damaged? it's easily fixable but worth a shot?
<GASSYPOOTS> mine autoboots ubuntu with no boot menu
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<SHOVELL> Jorophose, did you do the kernel update?
<GASSYPOOTS> ?
<GASSYPOOTS> terminal?
<gerinych> i got a bunch of windows shares on my home network, but ubuntu seems to have trouble seeing them, sometimes they're there, and sometimes they just disappear all at once. help?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: hold shift at boot
<GASSYPOOTS> did that
<MNichie> The left shift key or right shift key?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: then press E to edit the boot and add the optin#
<ActionParsnip> either shift is fine
<GASSYPOOTS> still didnt do anythingi did right shift
<Jorophose> SHOVELL: Was there a bad kernel update? I was running 10.04.3 on it, and 10.04.2 on the spare HDD...
<SHOVELL> anyone else loose their primary hard drive partitions?
<GASSYPOOTS> i dont get why she wants windows back so much??????
<Jorophose> all intel parts in there, and an ath9k wireless card
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: shift is the default to show grub menu
<Jorophose> SHOVELL: No, sorry. Try a liveUSB and see what your /etc/fstab looks like?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: or you can boot liveCD and chroot
<GASSYPOOTS> and she thinks i can uninstall ubuntu whill ime running it
<SHOVELL> Jorophose, i dont know did you do the update to 3.0.0 16?
<GASSYPOOTS> installed with a live usb
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: then you can use that and chroot
<earthkin> hello.  is this where I can get help with ubuntu?
<GASSYPOOTS> its installed to HD now
<Kaizen> how do i add the boot option? i edited the thing but it said bad command
<GASSYPOOTS> just give me a youtube or something on adding a 11.10 boot menu
<harry_> how do i learn about ubuntu
<Kaizen> it stops at mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<earthkin> I could use some urgent assistance with a mouse/touchpad issue
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: you hold shift, its taht simple. As soon as the system starts to power on. Hold it
<GASSYPOOTS> it doesnt do anything
<delinquentme> hey all I'm looking for a beginners tutorial on how to setup shell scripts for ubuntu ... basically I want to write a script I can use to create my dev and deploy environments automatically
<earthkin> mouse/cursor is MIA after fresh install of 11.10
<delinquentme> any high quality suggestions?
<SHOVELL> Jorophose,  fstab looks fine
<wulfgarpro> for some reason all video playback for me is black and white no matter what player I use
<GASSYPOOTS> realy how do i make it appear
<wulfgarpro> any ideas?
<Jorophose> SHOVELL: No, I didn't, sorry. Ubuntu 10.04.3 stopped at the 2.6.32-series kernel.
<SHOVELL> Jorophose, oh
<wulfgarpro> using11.10
<earthkin> please help - private msg is best....
<wulfgarpro> using 11.10*
<GASSYPOOTS> me too
<GASSYPOOTS> when i boot it up theres no boot menu
<scanict> I have the update notifier going off on my desktop. When I click update it tells me i have no internet. I fired up synaptic tried the newest version of chrome randomly, same error. Yet....I am on irc right now, and my internet and dropbox work. Nothing has changed since the last time I got an update however many days ago that was. I am on ubuntu 11.10. Any ideas?
<Jorophose> SHOVELL: Yeah, so I have no idea what's going on here, because my Live USB also can't see the hard drive (through any included utility). it's not a terribly big deal because Dell can sell me a replacement daughterboard for under $100 (I think it might be closer to $60) but it'd be nicer if there was a simple fix :/
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: if youmake a text file with the top line:  #!/bin/bash    and mark the file as executable, it will be a script
<MNichie> earthkin, look in ~/.xsessions-errors there might be a hint there
<Thelas> I'm unable to connect to a wireless (WPA) network under Ubuntu 11.10.  When clicking Enable Wireless from the menu it's disabled again very shortly thereafter. The same occurs from the Network menu in System Settings - I disabled Airplane Mode (which was enabled after the install), but it seems to reenable itself every time I reopen settings.  I tried the commands at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882357 but after making
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: you can use a chroot
<Thelas> the command "sudo dhclient wlan0" appears to hang, as it does not return even after several minutes. I ^Ced, looked at the man page, and tried it with "-1", which had the same problem. Any help would be appreciated, as I'm not sure how to proceed.
<harry_> Is there like one to one support
<SHOVELL> harry_, the channel is busy at the moment be patient
<earthkin> how do I look in ~xsessions-errors?
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, so i can just run all the commands I want .. sequentially and with those two things .. it will install?
<SHOVELL> harry_,  sorry i read that wrong
<wulfgarpro> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: yes, it will rus as if you typed the commands
<jrib> earthkin: you mean ~/.xsession-errors?  Use any text editor
<GASSYPOOTS> what is chroot
<MNichie> open a terminal and type 'gedit ~/.xsessions-errors'
<GASSYPOOTS> can you atleast give me a terminal command
<earthkin> I don't understand.  WIthout a mouse I can't use anything except a terminal, which I'm in now
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: its not just one commad
<earthkin> oh, thanks gassy
<MNichie> then type  'vi ~/.xsessions-errors'
<Jordan_U> GASSYPOOTS: Is Windows still installed?
<GASSYPOOTS> ya
<earthkin> ran that command, but it says "Cannot open display"
<Jordan_U> GASSYPOOTS: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<freestanding> greetings
<MNichie> earthkin: try 'vi ~/.xsessions-errors'
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: use that and use a chroot (3rd time to be told)
<judgepg> earthkin: cat ~/.xsession-errors | less
<earthkin> ok, now it gives me a blank text file.  what now?
<SHOVELL> i looked in gparted on a livecd to try to enlarge the "extended partition" to make additional partitions(multiboot) but the primary hdd i have is showing no partitions????
<MNichie> ouch
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  You probably have an invalid position table. This can be fixed.
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U,  ooooh
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U,  is there a guide on how to do this?
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Lirth> Would anyone be able to tell me why my sound isn't working?
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<SHOVELL> http://pastebin.com/5RBUzDHe Jordan_U
<earthkin> UPDATE: finally got the log for the errors file.  What am I looking for, and how to I scroll up?
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  That's the first time I've seen that particular error.
<earthkin> MNichie: finally got the log for the errors file.  What am I looking for, and how to I scroll up?
<scanict> earthkin: does PgUp work?
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, think you might be able to help the description that the tool you linked seems to be the case
<MNichie> earthkin, I think you want to go to the bottom of the file, press shift+g to go to the end of the file
<mi3> Hi!
<earthkin> scanict: no, it doesn't
<earthkin> MNichie: I'm not in a file anymore - I just want to scroll up the screen. shift-g doesn't help
<MNichie> oh, to scroll up/down in the terminal press shift+page up/page down
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: I think it's probably that your extended partition is mis-sized, if that's the case it should be trivial to fix with fixparts.
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, it looks like i have lost my sda and sdb
<mi3> anyone knows python here? I want to use it with conky..
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, i have not tried to change the extended part yet can i do this with that?
<mi3> ?
<imrobert> hello
<Kaizen> i think i'm going to hire someone to make me a custom linux build
<MNichie> mi3: Try #python
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: I don't know. You should fix its current size first though (if that is the problem).
<Jezarith> It is cool when 3 of your major production database servers doing 1k tps decide to divide by 0
<Jezarith> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16991
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16991 in Scheduler "divide by zero bug in find_busiest_group (actually inlined update_sg_lb_stats )" [Blocking,New]
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U,  to what it truely is?
<earthkin> MNichie: Thanks.  So what am I looking for now? when I'm looking through the errors file?
<mi3> thanks MNichie
<mi3> #python
<Lirth> Kaizen: There are so many things online for building a computer. You should save the money and build it yourself. The actual building piece is fun and then the bug fixes (if you have any) are usually interesting.
<mi3> sorry
<SHOVELL> mi3 do /join #python
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  Yes (to where it is actually large enough to fit the logical partitions already in it).
<mi3> yeah i got it
<SHOVELL> jordan, thanks
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  Follow the tutorial.
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U,  thanks ill try it
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: You're welcome.
<delinquentme> in bash whats the difference between if [[ ]]     and the simple if statement?
<Lirth> Does anyone know how to install Steam (and the games) onto ubuntu without using wine?
<atpa8a> is that "normal" that i see 'starting openssh' like 15 times during boot?
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: A lot, #bash can probably give you all the details.
<Jezarith> atpa8a, signs point to no
<atpa8a> that's what i'm thinking
<atpa8a> did i miss something during the do-release-update?..
<janos> is there a netinstall option for Precise ?
<atpa8a> any one running 11.10, do you see 'Starting OpenSSH Server' more then once?
<freestanding> what is the best way to install rails on ubuntu 10.4
<atpa8a> during boot that is
<atpa8a> freestanding: passenger
<earthkin> MNichie are you there?
<freestanding> passenger: ok thanks
<atpa8a> freestanding: at least this way i got it going
<freestanding> you did this through command line
<atpa8a> freestanding: solely
<atpa8a> freestanding: redmine was picky about gem versions
<freestanding> i was thinking about using rvm
<freestanding> but I hav never used passenger
<earthkin> MNichie I have to go eat dinner now.  could you email me if possible? wendybscher(at)gmail
<atpa8a> might be you can do everything with apt but depends on which gem versions you need
<freestanding> ok.. but i do not know why i have to email you
<freestanding> jk
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/yQeMtRs9
<GASSYPOOTS> PLEASE HELP I NEED TO UNINSTALL ASAP WITHOUT USING WINDOWS
<bazhang> GASSYPOOTS, no caps
<GASSYPOOTS> sorry but plese help
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: did you get into the chroot ok?
<GASSYPOOTS> no whats that
<freestanding> any quick commands to reload shell environment
<GASSYPOOTS> well help quick
<earthkin> MNichie I just don't know if I will find you again in an hour.... will you be here?
<MNichie> earthkin, still here
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: the link I gave you earlier
<earthkin> what am I looking for in this error log file?
<ActionParsnip> freestanding: source ~/.bashrc   will do it
<GASSYPOOTS> i dont have it
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<earthkin> MNichie: what am I looking for in this error log file?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: why ask for help so much, then IGNORE help when it's given
<MNichie> earthkin, Post your errors file to paste-bin or something similar.  I can't tell what to look for beside an error...
<freestanding> ActionParsnip: thanks no wonder i was source ~/.bash_profile
<freestanding> and it was not working
<Lirth> Which version of wine would you recommend of I'm trying to use Steam and its games?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: where is your head
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: Try "sudo fixparts /dev/sda"
<earthkin> I can't - it's a different computer!
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: check the appdb, see which is friendliest
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, that is what i did
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Or "PlayOnLinux"?
<GASSYPOOTS> i already have a live usb
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: you are using tonnes of caps and flooding the channel, yet when someone actually gives you a link you don't see it
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: can you explain please?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: thats a gui but the backend doing the work is wine
<earthkin> MNichie: I can't - this is a different computer!
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: Not according to your pastebin.
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Ahh...
<MNichie> You can turn the keypad into a mouse with this
<MNichie> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/a11y-icon.html
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: When you say "friendliest", what do you mean?
<MNichie> You can tab to the icon
<GASSYPOOTS> uhhh i need to uninstall
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: the appdb shows what works and such, as well as the seam used
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: and wine used
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: how did you install the OS?
<GASSYPOOTS> live usb
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/rRBsZ0RM
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, you are right
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: then delete the ubuntu partition and either resize the ntfs into the freed space or create a new partition for user data
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: you will need to reinstate teh windows boot loader as ubuntu overwrote the bootloader with grub
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: So when I found Steam in the list and looked at it, it showed "Wine Version 1.3.37". Does that mean I should get 1.3? Also, why would one version work better than another? Are the numbers not released linearly like the Ubuntu releases (10.04 -> 10.11 -> 11.04 -> 11.0)
<GASSYPOOTS> so delete the ubuntu folder under /hp
<MNichie> ActionParsnip: at this point pretty sure it is a troll
<bazhang> GASSYPOOTS, this is a wubi install?
<GASSYPOOTS> yep
<GASSYPOOTS> cant access windows
<earthkin> MNichie: that wouldn't help me at all, as I would have to basically reboot to do that - no error file log to help me.  Would it be worth it? I am taking a break for dinner now....
<atpa8a> i don't seem to find anything special one would have to do with release upgrades... yet i see *multiple* 'Startin OpenSSH Server'...
<Rurd2di> ubuntu 12 coming by september?
<MNichie> earthkin, why would you have to reboot?
<bazhang> Rurd2di, april
<Rurd2di> awsome
<GirlyGirl> Rurd2di: assuming 12.04 its april
<Rurd2di> cant wait
<Rurd2di> yeah
<freestanding> how can i install rubygems?
<scientes_> GASSYPOOTS, i think this will do it http://packages.debian.org/sid/mbr
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, should i use "test disk"?
<GASSYPOOTS> O_O
<scientes_> apt-get install mbr
<scientes_> from linux to restore the MBR
<bazhang> scientes_, thats from debian packages
<earthkin> MNichie: oh, you're right, just exit the terminal.  forgot
<Lirth> Rurd2di: You can look at the version number to tell it's release date. This blew my mind when I learned it. 12.04 means the twelfth year and the forth month (April 2012). 11.10 means eleventh year and tenth month (October 2011). If you already knew that, sorry.
<starcomputers_> can someone help me with zorin os
<scientes_> bazhang, this make you happy? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/mbr
<bazhang> starcomputers_, check the zorin os support forums
<starcomputers_> i have no one is there to help
<bazhang> starcomputers_, it's not supported here
<freestanding> how is git referred to
<GASSYPOOTS> uhh how's that supposted to help
<delinquentme> im looking for a nice simple tutorial on how to SSH into a brand new machine / node without using a new RSA fingerprint each time
<freestanding> apt-get install git does not work
<freestanding> is there another name for it
<GASSYPOOTS> i have virtualy no access to windows
<delinquentme> like I've accepted probably 20 different ones now .. surely theres a way to push up one that I've used locally right?
<scientes_> freestanding, apt-get install git-rcs on old
<krish> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: if you get wine 1.3 for your release it will work as well as it states in the appdb
<scientes_> *git-vcs
<freestanding> scientes_: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rurd2di: 12 is the year ;)
<scientes_> ^^^ freaky[t]_
<Guest83215> i could not find my trash bin on my system
<Guest83215> where to find it
<Guest83215> how to install
<GirlyGirl> Guest83215: open nautilus
<ActionParsnip> !trash | Guest83215
<ubottu> Guest83215: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<SHOVELL> freestanding, apt-get git-core
<GASSYPOOTS> how bout easy bcd
<freestanding> SHOVELL: ok
<freestanding> thanks
<SHOVELL> freestanding, that is the package i have been using
<delinquentme> is there a ways to automatically grant these kind of request in a bash script?        After this operation, 139kB of additional disk space will be used. \n Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<freestanding> i went with git-core
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: sudo apt-get -y upgrade    etc
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: or you may need to use --force-yes
<Lirth> Is there a way for me to have the same center click to scroll from Windows in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: read:  man apt-get
<GASSYPOOTS> i guess ima have to play with the boot XD
<mobius> greetings #ubuntu :)
<freestanding> mobius: greetings
<scientes_> GASSYPOOTS, i believe that package i linked you too restores the MSDOS MBR
<GASSYPOOTS> wine is slow :D
<scientes_> however it might have been a differn't package which was dropped b/c of copyright considerations, if so you have to use the XP/whatever NT-windows recovery CD
<scientes_> GASSYPOOTS, that is not wine
<mobius> I seem to be having difficulty locating my trash folder in ubuntu :p
<scientes_> and wine is not slow, and you seem awfully like a trol GASSYPOOTS
<ActionParsnip> mobius: should show in the unity panel
<mobius> kind of odd really...
<mobius> kk thanks :)
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/rRBsZ0RM still get the issue and the program wont run
<scientes_> mobius, look in
<Jordan_U> GASSYPOOTS: I tried to help you earlier and you seemed to ignore me. You should work on reading responses and actually responding.
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: some games actually pull more frames under Wine
<scientes_> ^^^^^
<scientes_> ActionParsnip, ==right
<Lirth> When using wine, how do I tell where the files are saving? I'm trying to install Steam and I can't figure out where it's actually going. Does it matter?
<jaimie_> hi
<GASSYPOOTS> ive been wondering that too...
<jaimie_> so when i installed ubuntu, i guess I didn't install GRUB.
<scientes_> Lirth, its in .wine/drive_c/
<scientes_> Lirth, its in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: the things should get added top your system menus like normal apps. they are in stalled to ~/.wine/drive_c
<Lirth> scientes_: thanks
<jaimie_> Then when I did an apt-get update & apt-get update, it complained.
<scientes_> Lirth, and in wine, drive Z is your root filesystem
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: what was the complaint
<scientes_> unless you configure otherwise Lirth
<varatep> how do i get vimrc to make its config file again?
<varatep> vim* to make its config file again
<jaimie_> "You chose not to install GRUB to any devices.  If you continue, the boot loader may not be properly configured, and when your computer next starts up it will use whatever was previously in the boot sector."
<Lirth> scientes_: I have no idea how to configure otherwise, so I'm all good. :)
<jaimie_> It'as asking me Yes or No.  TBH I don't get it because I didn't install GRUB.
<dr_willis> you could copy the system vimrc from /etc
<mobius> im getting "operation not supported"  when i try to open trash
<scientes_> Lirth, winecfg
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  Odd. It must be either very strange, very broken, or both, for even fixparts to complain and not handle it.
<mobius> thats weird...
<jaimie_> anyone feel like helping a bit?  I'm terrified of a reboot :P
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, but i am using it now?
<Lirth> scientes_: hear no evil... break no computer
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  First you should backup any important data.
<scientes_> Lirth, well, when you work with wine you often have to fiddle with things for certain apps
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL:  The linux kernel trends to be very forgiving of problems with partition table problems.
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: do you single boot?
<jaimie_> yeah
<jaimie_> so i thought no grub was ok.
<SHOVELL> Jordan_U, the other thing is that i can reboot just fine
<GASSYPOOTS> i only want one link to download not 20
<jaimie_> it instablled grub, though.
<bazhang> GASSYPOOTS, for what
<scientes_> GASSYPOOTS, you obviously don't want help, go away
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: cool, you can always install grub using terminal
<GASSYPOOTS> uninstalling ubuntu without windows
<Lirth> Is there a way to use a torrent to download my steam games faster WITHOUT pirating? For example, I bought TESV: Skyrim a while ago and would like to use it on this computer but I don't want to have to wait the several hours to download it.
<jaimie_> "Setting up grub-common (1.98-1ubuntu13) ... Setting up grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu13) ..."
<Jordan_U> SHOVELL: I meed to leave soon.
<jaimie_> Action: Thing is, why did it do that?
<SHOVELL> lol thanks for the help
<jaimie_> i never asked it to.
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: delete the ubuntu partition in windows and either format the new space to make a new storage partition or resize the ntfs into the free space. You will then need to reinstall the windows boot loader
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: I can't phrase it any clearer
<jaimie_> ActionParsnip: Should doing a "grub-update" suffice?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> :)
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: usually it's smooth, yeah try: sudo update-grub
<Lirth> I use google chrome but I don't like their built in [X] [--] [[]] (close, minimize, maximize) buttons. Is there a way to use the ubuntu ones instead?
<jaimie_> update-grub, woops.  ya.
<GASSYPOOTS> this http://i.imgur.com/xS39w.png
<GASSYPOOTS> the part my mouse was over
<jaimie_> ActionParsnip: But what I don't get is why did my apt-get upgrade & update trigger the installation of grub?
<jaimie_> or am i just a tard and missing something?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I would recommend highly reinstalling an MS style mbr before removing Ubuntu's partitions.
<GASSYPOOTS> ...
<GASSYPOOTS> and whats that
<scientes_> GASSYPOOTS, your browser links to "Troll Science" go away
<mattwj2002> I don't know if it'll work prefect but have you guys tried google plus hang out rooms?
<GASSYPOOTS> meh its funny
<dr_willis> Lirth:  goolges chrome has a right click nenu item to use system decorations
<GASSYPOOTS> but for real this isnt about bookmaks
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I gues
<Lirth> dr_willis:Where would that be?
<GASSYPOOTS> so just delete the ubuntu folder?
<mattwj2002> I am right now in a video conference with 7 other people with it!
<mattwj2002> :D
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: right click the top bar, its there
<mattwj2002> using ubuntu!
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> *lubuntu
<FloodBot1> mattwj2002: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Lirth:  under the right click menus on the title i belivw
<GASSYPOOTS> lol
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: nice :) using what app?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip, dr_willis: I feel dumb now. Thanks
<mattwj2002> chrome and a browser plugin
<SHOVELL> mbr repair help anyone?
<mattwj2002> I don't have video or voice but I don't have a webcam and I need to buy a mic and headset
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: its all learning, so its cool B)
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * GASSYPOOTS wonders what a partition is
<ActionParsnip> 100% troll now
<varatep> if i deleted the vimrc files, how do i get them back?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Except that it was explained almost perfectly well.
<dr_willis> wikipedia has good info on hard drive partitions
<varatep> I wanna customize vimrc but idk how to make one from scratch
<ActionParsnip> varatep: use your backups
<varatep> ActionParsnip: what backups? there are none
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: hehe, you learn little bits like that as you go
<dr_willis> varatep:  copy the one from /etc/
<varatep> dr_willis: I deleted that one
<varatep> dr_willis: LOOOOL
<dr_willis> varatep:  why?
<ActionParsnip> varatep: i suggest you add your config to your backup schedule
<varatep> dr_willis: I was trying to customize and I got frustrated with not being able to save with gedit so i just deleted it
<lipeng> hi  all
<dr_willis> varatep:  reinstall the vim package i guess.. and a user edits theur iwn configs. not the system configs
<GASSYPOOTS> so do i just delete that folder or do i haz to search for the partition
<dr_willis> not sure how gedit matters with vimrc.....
<varatep> how do i see all of the different vims i have?
<dr_willis> use the synaptic package manager gui is one way varatep
<Miggs> Evening peeps
<dr_willis> bbl
<superdave321> Sound isn't working after 'upgrade' to ubuntu studio. any ideas?
<Miggs> I have a headless server and a laptop both running 11.10. The server is configured to allow network access to sound sinks. The laptop is set to discover them. Yet the laptop cannot see the server's sinks. Not even in avahi-discover. The server can see it's own sinks in avahi-discover though. Any suggestions?
<SHOVELL> i lost my partition table on my primary hdd or corrupted it
<GASSYPOOTS> how do i uninstall linux?!?!?!?
<ActionParsnip> GASSYPOOTS: i told you already
<bazhang> !repeat | GASSYPOOTS
<ubottu> GASSYPOOTS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SHOVELL> !ignore gassy
<scientes_> GASSYPOOTS, his browser image says he has a bookmark "Troll Science"
<scientes_> so yeah i agree with SHOVELL
<bazhang> SHOVELL, its /ignore, no !
<SHOVELL> lol
<GASSYPOOTS> ignored
<bazhang> scientes_, thats enough, lets move on
<bazhang> GASSYPOOTS, you have been given the answer to your question many many times.
<bazhang> GASSYPOOTS, so stop repeating.
<krish_> I coul not find my recycle bin/trash bin
<bazhang> !trash | krish_
<ubottu> krish_: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<krish_> where it is located and how to install it on desktop
<ActionParsnip> krish_: there is a tweak you can do to make the trash icon show on the desktop
<cyber_> Hey guys, I am going to build a new machine. any suggestions on a good MB and Video card? I will be running AMD octacore
<jaimie_> ActionParsnip: So I did an update-grub.  I'm doing a full backup with backup-manager now just so it's less trouble if I need to do a reinstall.
<jaimie_> Reboot and pray?
<Lirth> cyber_: maximum pc just did an 8 core build if you want to check it out.
<jaimie_> I'm just not sure why it forced me to install grub.
<jaimie_> It didn't update my kernel
<ActionParsnip> krish_: try SuperL+T
<jaimie_> ;/
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: sounds good dude
<krish_> Actionparsnip: tweak?
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: no problem
<ActionParsnip> krish_: try the shortcut first :)
<jaimie_> i hope ...
<krish_> please help me
<cyber_> TY Lirth is that for a Linux build?
<krish_> shortcut?
<Lirth> cyber_: and aparently nvidia is now a part of the Linux Foundation, so I'd go with them for the gpu.
<Lirth> cyber_: I'm not sure the difference between a regular and a linux build. I just collected all my pieces and put them together.
<Lirth> cyber_: Check out this article -> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/step--step_guide_how_build_gaming_pc_amds_bulldozer_cpu
<cyber_> okay TY
<ActionParsnip> 04:52 < ActionParsnip> krish_: try SuperL+T
<ActionParsnip> krish_: I already told you....why are you still asking??
<Lirth> cyber_: I just started reading the website and magazine and they have a ton of useful information. It's mostly for Windows becasue that's the majority of computer users, but they do mention linux pieces and almost always cover hardware.
<GEEMac> Evening/morn folks,  Can someone point me to a good know fix for the Busybox,initramfs boot issue?  Been at this for a week with no luck.
<SHOVELL> help!!!!! http://pastebin.com/PywC6r4A
<jaimie_> Wow, AMD is fabless now?
<escott> !details | GEEMac
<ubottu> GEEMac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lirth> jaimie_: fabless?
<jaimie_> they don't make any CPUs
<jaimie_> just design
<jaimie_> that's pretty risky
<jaimie_> no wafers.
<ActionParsnip> jaimie_: how is this ubuntu support related?
<varatep> What does this mean: Cannot source a directory: "$HOME/.vimrc"
<escott> varatep, it is trying to load that file and cannot
<jaimie_> Action: Someone mentioned AMD up there.
<jaimie_> I haven't looked at AMD in awhile.
<jaimie_> (re bulldozer)
<varatep> escott: How do I enable it to load the file? I made a .vimrc folder and a vimrc file in that folder
<go8765> hello. i want to change my partitions but before i want to backup mbr - s this is good idea?
<CFHowlett> go8765   couldn't hurt -
<Lirth> jaimie_, ActionParsnip: cyber_ was asking about using it for a linux build.
<escott> varatep, and you are seeing this wehn you start vim?
<varatep> escott: Yes.
<GEEMac> I'm running Ubuntu version11.10, I have a problem with booting, I boot to busybox v1.18.4 and stop at initramfs.
<escott> varatep, sorry im slow .vimrc is supposed to be a file not a directory
<varatep> escott: oh so i don't make the directory? its just .vimrc in my home folder?
<Miggs> Anybody able to help me out with my PulseAudio problem?
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: whats the issue?
<Lirth> What does it mean for Linux gaming if nvidia joined the Linux Foundation?
<Miggs> I have a headless server and a laptop both running 11.10. The server is configured to allow network access to sound sinks. The laptop is set to discover them. Yet the laptop cannot see the server's sinks. Not even in avahi-discover. The server can see it's own sinks in avahi-discover though. Any suggestions?
<mi3> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<escott> varatep, yes usually if it is supposed to be a directory it will be something like .program or .program.d but .programrc is always a single file
<varatep> escott: .vim is afolder though correct?
<Miggs> Yes, all the cookies to ActionParsnip!
<go8765> CFHowlett: i need to load from my life cd to make sfdisk -d /dev/sda1 > backup-sda1.sf
<go8765>  or its not necessary?
<franz_> where to put downloaded plasma themes?
<Lirth> Miggs: I'm new to servers. What does headless mean?
<Miggs> Lirth, it's lacking a monitor.
<varatep> escott: Where do I put the custom color.vim's? i made a .vim/colors folder in the home directory.
<Lirth> Miggs: Cool. That makes a lot of sense, thanks.
<CFHowlett> go8765   you mean to back up the mbr?  wait 1
<Miggs> It just sits on the shelf and I only make it do things over ssh.
<escott> GEEMac, and have you verified the uuid in fstab with that from blkid
<escott> varatep, .vim/colors
<go8765> CFHowlett: yes. ok
<go8765> il be wait
<varatep> escott: Is that right though? I made a .vim/colors/ in the home directory
<Miggs> It's not completely headless since I do run XBMC on it but for all intensive porpoises it's close enough.
<varatep> escott: it didn't have that .vim folder so i made it myself
<escott> varatep, thats absolutely correct
<CFHowlett> go8765   see
<CFHowlett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6828965&postcount=2
<ActionParsnip> franz_: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=82905
<go8765> CFHowlett: hm.. thanks. so i need life cd to do this or not?
<CFHowlett> go8765   fwiw: last time I changed my mbr partitions, I had to reinstall grub and perform the windows repair.  It seems editing the parts changed the uuid's and thus restoring MBR didn't work.
<CFHowlett> go8765   yes live cd or a gparted cd
<curiousx> aloha all
<Miggs> ActionParsnip, nothing comes to mind?
<GEEMac> escott, I have no clue where to look for the uuid, this is a dual boot that was installed via wubi on a Windows 7 64bit system.  It was fine until I did an update and since then it stops at the Busybox/initramfs prompt.
<CFHowlett> greetings curiousx
<curiousx> uuid? maybe blkid command?
<escott> GEEMac, well lets start with by running "blkid" and comparing the output of that to the ouput of cat /etc/fstab
<curiousx> sudo blkid
<GEEMac> Searching the net shows that this is a known issue after an update.  Non of the little detailed fixes worked.
<curiousx> aloha CFHowlett thx
<go8765> CFHowlett: hm... another question - where is right variant ?  http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/786.shtml or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6828965&postcount=2
<escott> GEEMac, it might be an issue with wubi. i usually recommend using anything but wubi
<GEEMac> Escott that is going to be a bit tough at the moment since I am rendering some video and it is on this system.
<[[thufir]]> anyone know how to use dar with cdrwtools?  I don't know the syntax
<kenro> Help? When trying to install gkrellm in 11, it wants to remove my entire gnome dte?! Isn't gkrellm 'gnome-philic'?
<curiousx> me to, i dislike wubi
<GEEMac> I did try the blkid and the cat/etc/fstab and it stated that it was not a command or it just sat there with no cursor.
<CFHowlett> go8765   try em both.  check your usb to see which one works.
<escott> GEEMac, "cat /etc/fstab"
<GEEMac> that was something I tried earlier on when the isssue started.
<escott> GEEMac, are you sure you are in the initramfs? what makes you confident that is the case
<kenro> Help? When trying to install gkrellm in 11, it wants to remove my entire gnome dte?! Isn't gkrellm 'gnome-philic'?
<GEEMac> I was at the intiramfs prompt and I could do a Help and get the commands.  that's as far as I could get.  I will have to wait until this rendering is don and drop out of here to reboot this system.  Is there any working information on a webpage tha I can print out here?  I have spent a week trying all sorts of posts and no luck.
<ActionParsnip> kenro: are there any bugs reported?
<kenro> Seems to me conspi
<kenro> oops miskey
<bazhang> kenro, ubuntu-desktop package?
<escott> GEEMac, how do you know its an initramfs prompt? there are other prompts in the boot process
<kenro> ActionParsnip:  Actually, never thought it could be a bug, as I've had repo configure problems as well...
<hot_wheelz> any ubuntu tv people in here?
<GEEMac> Bercause it states intiramfs just above the prompt and the commands that can be listed are those used for intiramfs.  Apparently this is something posted all over the net with no working fix.
<bazhang> kenro, what packages? ubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> hot_wheelz, try #ubuntu-tv
<kenro> bazhang:  Say what? All I know is it's the package listed with synaptic. Simply, gkrellm. perhaps you ask if I'm using ubuntu... yeah.
<GEEMac> Just above the intiramfs is the Busybox info.  then it stops right at the intiramfs prompt.
<hot_wheelz> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> kenro, ubuntu-desktop is perfectly safe to remove, its a meta package
<bazhang> kenro, it does NOT remove the GNOME DE
<kenro> bazhang:  Ah right, transitional pkg? I know this. I also know synaptic wants to remove gnome, replace with a couple random kde libs.
<bazhang> kenro, if you'd care to pastebin the list we can take a look at it
<GEEMac> I guess I will have to wait until much later to try the Cat....   I probably have another 2-3 hrs of rendering of this very long video project.
<straub> straub: /exit
<kenro> bazhang: Could be related to (yet unresolved) repo misconfig? gpg keys, et al...? Synaptic wants to remove gnome, but apt says 'deps unresolvable...
<GEEMac> All I can say is that the Wubi install went fine and worked for a few months until I did the usual update and that was it for the boot up after that.
<kenro> bazhang:  I'll pastebin my sources.list?
<GEEMac> Sorry Escott, I can't get any mor detailed than that.  I am just an end user of Ubuntu.
<unkr> ?
<bazhang> kenro, the package list when you try to install gkrellm would be better
<kenro> okie
<varatep> why do people use windows managers?
<escott> GEEMac, if its some wubi specific issue i wont be able to say what to do
<Guest66348> b/c they can?
<varatep> I tried it, but it seems like it makes things difficult
<varatep> No shortcut keys
<unkr> msg ubttu hello
<CFHowlett> GEEMac   per the wubi staff, it's a testing platform, not a long-term installation solution ...
<igor_> hey, I'm having a problem getting VLC to play aMKv file.  It plays sound but the video is all green.
<GEEMac> Well All I know is that it went smooth and worked for a while with not one issue.  It was a update while in Ubuntu that killed it, it was well past the wubi install.
<igor_> are there any plugins to help this?
<CFHowlett> GEEMac   time to upgrade to a dual boot then?
<ActionParsnip> igor_: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<kenro> bazhang: Paste from kenro at Sat, 10 Mar 2012 00:26:15 +0100     does this have what you need to find the paste?
<igor_> the screen is not tintnted. its solid green , no video at all
<GEEMac> Apparently it is not a Wubi issue since a full week of reading the posts, it is an issue with all the installs after a certain update which I do not know what item in the update caused it.
<bazhang> kenro, pastebin link?
<ActionParsnip> igor_: try a different output method. x11 works well in most cases
<GEEMac> CF it is a dual boot.
<CFHowlett> GEEMac   noted...
<kenro> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877060/ ?
<GEEMac> I do not run it from windows, I have to boot the computerand run it from the grub menu.
<mosno> so deja-dup -- ubuntu's official backup tool -- can only do TWO incremental backups, then it's back to a full backup???
<igor_> still no go
<ActionParsnip> kenro: can you give the output of:  apt-cache policy gkrellm; lsb_release -a    thanks
<ActionParsnip> igor_: is it the same in all players?
<igor_> no
<bazhang> kenro, what about installing those depends first?
<igor_> other players the audio is way outta sync
<mosno> what utter crap.
<igor_> or they crash
<ActionParsnip> mosno: why is it the official one?
<bogdan_> salut
<mosno> ActionParsnip, it's the one that comes with 11.10
<ActionParsnip> mosno: there are plenty of backup tools in the repos
<mosno> ActionParsnip, it's the one that runs a service by default
<ActionParsnip> mosno: so, doesn't mean anything
<bazhang> mosno, use something different then
<mosno> ActionParsnip, sounds pretty official to me
<CFHowlett> mosno   deja-dup is not an ubuntu/canonical product
<mosno> bah
<ActionParsnip> mosno: there is no official anything
<bazhang> mosno, this is not channel rant
<mosno> but why is it doing a full?
<ygukhi> >test
<igor_> i always thought VLC was the best, could play anything
<imrobert> can someone help me out with the fonts
<ActionParsnip> mosno: its just default installed, nothing more, nothing less
<bazhang> mosno, support here, ask if you need some
<mosno> bazhang, i rather keep using it and fix the problem, i'm researching now
<CFHowlett> igor_   wrong codecs = no play.
<kenro> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877072/
<mosno> bazhang, do you know how to make it work properly?
<mosno> ie. indefinite incrementals/
<GEEMac> CF,  If I think I followed the background of Wubi correctly, all it is is a way to install Ubuntu to a partition on your drive while you are in windows. I guess you can say it is a lasy way of doing the dule boot install... lol
<imrobert> web pages are all weird with ubuntu's fonts
<ActionParsnip> imrobert: in all browsers?
<bazhang> mosno, I dont use it, is it important to use that one tool? why not sbackup rsync backintime or something else
<ygukhi> is anyone on what.cd?
<escott> imrobert,  install the msft truetype fonts package part of restricted-extras
<igor_> i have installed the restricted stuff too
<ygukhi> i need some help with my torrent client
<imrobert> ActionParsnip, yes
<mosno> because a) i've already started using it, and b) it is the DEFAULT tool that comes with this OS
<ActionParsnip> ygukhi: shoot
<curiousx> igor_: nvidia or ati ?
<mosno> ie. it should theoretically work better than the rest and/or have better integration
<CFHowlett> GEEMac   lots of wubi's get broken due to update - most famously, the great grub2 migration.  dual boot is more stable.  I reiterate: wubi is for trying ubuntu - not long-term use of ubuntu.
<igor_> nvidia
<imrobert> ActionParsnip, the text almost looks blurry
<bazhang> mosno, so install something else
<curiousx> what is the driver version ?
<mosno> does anyone know how to make deja-dup do more than 2 incremental backups?
<bazhang> mosno, we are just supporters, ranting wont change whats on the cd install
<ygukhi> i need a version of a torrent client that lets me download files from what.cd
<ActionParsnip> mosno: I have never had a single success with brasero and always advise folks try xfburn when  brasero fails to deliver and they say xfburn works.
<ygukhi> im using vuze and its not letting me use the tracker
<mosno> bazhang, that's true
<mosno> bazhang, i'm just upset
<igor_> i believe 280 , how do i chaeck
<GEEMac> Iff you Google Busybox intiramfs you will get a ton of hits on it and so far non of the fixes worked yet. Guess it's back to a re-install and hrs of tweaking again.
<ygukhi> connect TO the tracker
<bazhang> kenro, try installing the depends, first
<curiousx> igor_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update
<mosno> ActionParsnip, strange, i had brasero fail in debian but work in ubuntu for burning mp3s to audio cd
<GEEMac> And ..... not updating the install when it is working...
<curiousx> it will install 295 wich is better than 280
<kenro> bazhang:  Did. It will install gkrellm first. Falling back into the errors.
<curiousx> i ran into some cooler troubles with 280
<bazhang> kenro, you have kde4 installed as well? sounds like a bug
<ygukhi> i
<ygukhi> need a new theme
<bazhang> ygukhi, then install one
<igor_> should i retstart?
<bazhang> !themese | ygukhi
<bazhang> augh
<curiousx> once finish, yep
<GEEMac> Shame that this is a known issue and no fix yet.
<bazhang> !themes | ygukhi
<ubottu> ygukhi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<igor_> brb, if problem persists
<ygukhi> thank you
<varatep> Anyone have any idea how to use DWM?
<kenro> bazhang:  Oh! You mean with apt. not synaptic. Sorry. Will try. Also, yes I've had kde4 on here. Should be mostly, functionally, uninstalled, now, but I occasionally find residual kde libs...
<bazhang> varatep, got it installed yet?
<curiousx> really i dont remember, but, if the drivers doesent auto activate, activate it in the jockey-gtk "aditional drivers"
<mosno> at least i'm not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/490188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490188 in Déjà Dup "Deja Dup keeps making fresh backups" [Medium,Confirmed]
<varatep> bazhang: Yup I got dwm installed im on it right now. how do i use a web browser in this beast?
<curiousx> has gone
<varatep> bazhang: HOLY crap this is awesome
<tao_> 这是什么啊？
<CFHowlett> !jp|tao_
<ubottu> tao_: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<tao_> Englishi!
<CFHowlett> tao_   ok ...
<tao_> what？
<ygukhi> how do i install a theme
<tao_> ？？
<tao_> o easy
<ygukhi> how?
<ygukhi> lol
<tao_> what is the type
<GEEMac> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<h0me> ygukhi, system > appearance > theme
<tao_> what?
<ygukhi> then install?
<ygukhi> done that and opened the file i want to install but the filetypes i dont think they are recognised
<CFHowlett> tao_  this is the ubuntu support channel.  If you need help with ubuntu, please ask.
<Saint|> Evening all.
<tao_> it is my first time use the IRC
<CFHowlett> Saint|   greetings
<tao_> thanks
<GEEMac> 中文或英文 Tao
<CFHowlett> english only in this channel please.
<varatep> !CN | GEEMac
<ubottu> GEEMac: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kenro> bazhang: Fogive if intruding, but... still with me?
<tao_> join<ubuntu>
<CFHowlett> tao_   you have already joined #ubuntu ... what's your question???
<GEEMac> CF that is the response I wanted the bot to put up for Tao not ja but cn
<Saint|> Geemac, your name just reminded me. Anyone know if there is a PPC version of ubuntu still around? Just curious.
<tao_> it is my first time use the IRC
<CFHowlett> GEEMac   okay.
<tao_> what should i do
<Miggs> Hey peeps - If one machine on the network cannot see zeroconf services provided by another machine, what are the likely causes?
<CFHowlett> tao_   type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tacomaster> i was wondering if i have a laptop and in the past year i have had 3 hdd drives fail on me could it be the controller messing it up?
<kenro> bazhang:  Thanks for helping. Unfortunately, it remains unresolved. Perhaps there are alternatives...
<CFHowlett> tacomaster   3 in the past year?  what's the make/model of your computer??
<tao_> e
<tao_> ?
<tacomaster> hp pavillian dv7000 series
<kenro> Does anyone know how to set up always-visible hardware monitors, like with kde's plasma applets?
<CFHowlett> tacomaster   so name brand.  Can we safely assume you're installing OEM parts, not "refurbished replacement" parts?
<kenro> I meant... in gnome3...
<tacomaster> CFHowlett, yea all 3 were brand new
<ygukhi> how do i get rid of the icons in my menus?
<escott> kenro, what sensors do you want to see?
<CFHowlett> tacomaster   dirty power supply?  clearly something is wrong.
<curiousx> kenro: could be "conky" ?
<Guido1> Hello, i already have some problems with windows in a windows network, but with ubuntu one more. wit al comouters i can see the windows computers. with windows i can even se the folders from the xp cpmputer "1", but i cant open them - only if i conect them as a network drive. on this computer is the printer. sharing it works fine. only linuz can't find the printer seams to mee. what can i do?
<tacomaster> CFHowlett, i always have it pluged in to a ups when im at home on it which is like 85+% of the time
<ygukhi> what are the filetypes?
<ygukhi> you are trying to open
<bazhang> ygukhi, for themes?
<GEEMac> >>Tao<<  鍵入/加入#Ubuntu的CN
<kenro> escott: harddrive temps, wifi throughput... much the same as gkrellm, which I can't seem to install.
<CFHowlett> tacomaster   hope you bought the extended warranty.  I don't know what to make of this, but I'd demand a replacement or refund ...
<ygukhi> yes
<escott> kenro, have you checked extensions.gnome.org
<ygukhi> i dont want these icons next to my application names
<fbdystang> tacomaster but is it running 85% of time?
<bazhang> tar.gz usually
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello guys kinda new to Linux but I wish know if Im able to customize Ubuntu like Linux ?
<ExtremeDevilz> whoops I meant Themes
<CFHowlett> ExtremeDevilz   yes.
<tacomaster> fbdystang, yes i have my laptop on almost every where i go sadly my laptop is my baby that follows me lol
<fbdystang> tacomaster: if you have it moving/vibrating while it is running it will damage the HDD pretty quick
<curiousx> ExtremeDevilz: ubuntu is extremely customizable
<tacomaster> fbdystang, when its on it doesnt get moved but i carry it in my backpack when its off could that be it?
<Guido1> Hello, i already have some problems with windows in a windows network, but with ubuntu one more. wit al comouters i can see the windows computers. with windows i can even se the folders from the xp cpmputer "1", but i cant open them - only if i conect them as a network drive. on this computer is the printer. sharing it works fine. only linuz can't find the printer seams to mee. what can i do? I already fdound out that the windows computers have a do
<ygukhi> goodbye
<kenro> escott: Eztensions to what? Any/everything gnome?
<fbdystang> tacomaster: if the platters are spinning while you are moving your computer then your HDD will be toast
<tacomaster> fbdystang, thats what im saying when the computer is on i dont move it but when its off to carry it between places its in a backpack
<escott> kenro, gnome 3 extensions if that was what you were asking about
<kenro> curiousx: Well, at least conky installs... so far...
<kenro> escott:  I'll check it. Thanks.
<ExtremeDevilz> how
<curiousx> kenro, install lm-sensors
<velko_> a
<curiousx> kenro: and install "hddtemp"
<CFHowlett> tacomaster   were those 3 failures sudden with no warning??
<almoxarife> Guido1: simple solution, take a folder/dir you own, say 'Public' in your home folder and right click on it while in file/folder/nautilus browser, you will have a 'share' option, chose the option, go thru the few key strokes to set it up, you will begin to see those 'windows' folders on the networked windows machines from then on
<kenro> curiousx: I hate cli-toral recourse. I can't type well, and who can remember all those flags, options, exeptions...
<bigboss> hi
<CFHowlett> bigboss   greetings
<Odd-rationale> quit
<Odd-rationale> screen
<Odd-rationale> oops
<bigboss> hi howlett
<curiousx> kenro: nobody can remembrer, i have a couple of text archives in case i need it
<CFHowlett> bigboss   icu.  howz trix
<curiousx> kenro: look at this =P http://i.imgur.com/TSlHv.jpg
<kenro> curiousx:  Heh!
<Guido1> almoxarife: i guus i have to use sudo. I'm stil quite new to ubuntu. can you explane it in more detail please?
<scientes_> curiousx, that looks cool
<scientes_> however its also riced
<almoxarife> Guido1: no 'sudo'
<scientes_> it would be cooler if it was on wayland
<bigboss> what and i dont know the codes to write broo sorry
<curiousx> scientes_: ty
<bigboss> you see me O______O
<curiousx> kenro: this is a conky example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877089/
<Guido1> almoxarife: i'm using obuntu 10.04. so how do i have to do it step for step?
<curiousx> kenro: in gnome-look you can find more example, with theirs install intructions
<bigboss> android yaaic is hard needs help :(
<kenro> unix is byzantine pos which no one sysadmin understands very well. And gnuLinux isn't far behind. but pc-lappy 'nix is shmexxy... or something...
<almoxarife> Guido1: simple solution, 1. take a folder/dir you own, say 'Public' in your home folder 2. and right click on it while in file/folder/nautilus browser, 3. you will have a 'share' option, 4. choose the option, 5. go thru the few key strokes to set it up, you will begin to see those 'windows' folders on the networked windows machines from then on
<curiousx> to verify the drives temp, do: sudo hddtemp /dev/<disk>
<bigboss> hi guys
<almoxarife> Guido1: you might get a current version of ubuntu too, your choice
<Guido1> almoxarife: on another computer i have a curent version, but no internet however it is conected
<bigboss> <guido1> your cute :)
<SHOVELL> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/PywC6r4A
<bigboss> anyone in here play xbox <3
<almoxarife> Guido1: 10.04 not connected to internet, got it
<Guido1> almoxarife: after step 3 i can dicide if everyone (without user acount) may exces it, change the files and which name should be shown up
<Guido1> not conected is another ubuntu
<almoxarife> Guido1: that is your decision to made
<Cobie> hi all :)
<almoxarife> Guido1: 10.04 connected to the internet, got it
<kenro> curiousx: Conky looks interesting. I guess only KDE is going to have the info a quick glance away... Why not just use desklets, or such, then?
<Guido1> almoxarife: not conected is another ubuntu. not the one with the problem.
<Cobie> can anyone here help me with a simple problem? i can't seem to mount my floppy drive. for some reason it doesn't show up on my desktop
<almoxarife> Guido1: not, got it
<mister2> is there a way to remove for-purchase software from the software center?
<Guido1> i have one with ubuntu 10.04 and one with 11.10 - 11.10 does not want to conect to the internet. 10.04 i'm just using with this chat
<Guido1> almoxarife: i have one with ubuntu 10.04 and one with 11.10 - 11.10 does not want to conect to the internet. 10.04 i'm just using with this chat
<curiousx> conky is very, very customizable, extremely fexible, you can monitorize anything, and verify anything, just take a look at gnome-look
<almoxarife> mister2: yes, install 'synaptic' and use it instead, no spam
<mister2> almoxarife that wasn't my question, i can use apt-get if it comes to that... unless synaptic has a gui?
<SHOVELL> HELP i have a broken partition table anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/PywC6r4A
<almoxarife> mister2: it does
<sta-hi> anyone here try to install linux on an old crt imac?
<mister2> and suddenly i am interested
<mister2> thanks
<Guido1> almoxarife: what do you exactly mean with "4. choose the option, 5. go thru the few key strokes to set it up,"
<kenro> thanks, all who've spoken to my assistance. Starbucks closes soon, and I got much work.
<almoxarife> Guido1: means that the option must be picked/clicked/checked/X'ed
<Guido1> almoxarife: okee, after i marked the the options i can ponly click on "automatic setup rights"
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe, gentlehumans! I have 495 png files. I use this command to combine them into a video file at 16 frames per second: "ffmpeg -i 'frame%d.png' -r 16 out.mkv". But instead of getting a video file 495:16=30.9375 seconds in length, I somehow end up with a 19 second one. Could someone please tell me what seems to be the problem?
<Cobie> can anyone here help me with a simple problem? i can't seem to mount my floppy drive. for some reason it doesn't show up on my desktop... anyone here?
<almoxarife> Guido1: that would be step 5. yes, clicks to complete, yes, you want to do that
<SHOVELL> HELP i have a broken partition table in ubuntu 11.10 anyone have any ideas on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/PywC6r4A
<Guido1> almoxarife: okee, one moment]
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   I've done the image/video conversion via ffmpeg...did ALL of the images render to video??
<almoxarife> Guido1: then re-boot, yes re-boot, its not a server, the world won't end
<varatep> Golf on ubuntu... im the best!
<Guido1> okee
<ActionParsnip> Cobie: the only way I've seen floppy work, is an entry in /etc/fstab and manual mounting it. You MUST unmount the floppy before ejecting it
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: I believe so, although I don't know of any means to verifying that. When I do play it back it seems to run at a higher speed than the source video I extracted the frames from.
<Halexander9000> means of verifying that*
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   according to the following, you missed an element "-f".  See *Turn X images to a video sequence*  http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs
<SHOVELL> 5 1/4 floppy or 3 1/2 floppy
<SHOVELL> :(
<scientes_> 5+1/4 FTW
<mintman> Shojo: wow good morning :)
<scientes_> truly floppy floppy disks
 * ActionParsnip resists massive urge to make penis jokes
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   bad AP!  BAD!
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Well I'll be a monkey's uncle, I must've mixed the commands up. Yes, that's the same blog I took the commands from. Thank you.
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   have fun / be safe
<beatboxhero> Hey guys how do I enable my webcam in something like a chat room?
<beatboxhero> I know It works
<beatboxhero> Skype works. But It im in a webpage that requests access to it nothing pops up
<Halexander9000> CFHowlett: Apparently CocaCola is not a good coffee substitute, since I just woke up.
<zanez> newbie_question: how to see how much space a package will take up before installing it via ubuntu's software center
<scientes_> skype is non-free beatboxhero ----and flash doesn't implament webcam functionality on linux
<beatboxhero> oh so its a lost cause then
<CFHowlett> Halexander9000   jolt cola - all the sugar, twice the cafeine.
<ActionParsnip> Zanes: apt-get tells you. Not sure about software centre
<R3db3ard> beatboxhero, did you try cheeze?
<beatboxhero> I figured there would be an application that owuld help it
<curiousx> Halexander9000: go to the photos directory: cd <directory>
<scientes_> beatboxhero, empathy works
<beatboxhero> Yeah cheese didnt do anything for me
<beatboxhero> true
<R3db3ard> that's all I got.
<zanez> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Guido1> Okee, i can see the computers in the network. by one i can see the folders, but bu the one with the printer i get an error - can't ask for list of shered maps from server
<beatboxhero> there is just a particular website that i wanted to use it on...
<Halexander9000> curiousx: Thank you for your concern but I do believe CFHowlett has already pointed out my mistake.
<beatboxhero> if it doesnt work with flash then its hopeless haha
<beatboxhero> thanks anyways guys
<ActionParsnip> Webcams are creepy
<scientes_> beatboxhero, petition them to move to HTML5
<scientes_> (not sure if HTML5 has webcam stuff, yet...)
<beatboxhero> lol beats me
<beatboxhero> maybe ill try
<Halexander9000> ActionParsnip: People whoring themselves in from of webcams are creepy.
<curiousx> ok, just i wanted show you a mencoder way
<varatep> NOW: Name the best Virt box for UBuntu
<beatboxhero> okay I WILL try haha
<Halexander9000> in front*
<scientes_> certainly have good streaming video stuff
<almoxarife> Guido1: in 'printers' tab of systems-admin you can turn that option on
<ActionParsnip> varatep: there isn't a best anything
<SHOVELL> varatep,  oracle virtualbox i think is the only one supported in ubuntu
<R3db3ard> the recent family guy was the best
<ActionParsnip> varatep: each option will excell in a different given situation
<Guido1> almoxarife: i gues you mean on windows xp
<ActionParsnip> !vbox | SHOVELL: varatep:
<ubottu> SHOVELL: varatep:: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<almoxarife> Guido1: no, in ubuntu, and xp also if you don't share the printer
<SHOVELL> ActionParsnip,  i know that lol
<ActionParsnip> varatep: there is also vmware and qemu
<Guido1> the printer is on xp, it is shared. other xp computers, even 95 can find it
<varatep> is there another alternative to wine?
<almoxarife> Guido1: in 'printers' tab of systems-admin you can turn that option on
<varatep> I saw someone say there's something better than WINE, but not sure what.
<curiousx> POL (Play On Linux) that use wine =P
<ActionParsnip> varatep: crossoveroffice and cedega.
<almoxarife> Guido1: in 'printers' tab of systems-admin you can turn that option on the ubuntu machine
<varatep> ActionParsnip: : for video games?
<curiousx> and Crossover
<R3db3ard> varatep, not a better one
<ActionParsnip> varatep: neither of those are free in any way
<Guido1> almoxarife: i think it is turned on, because other computers can find the printer from the problem xp
<ActionParsnip> varatep: sure. They each have an appdb
<SHOVELL> ok so my MBR is missing data how can i fix this?
<curiousx> igor_: solved?
<igor_> no
<igor_> no vlc crashes
<igor_> no sound or picture
<curiousx> do you have 295 installed ?
<igor_> idk
<SHOVELL> program to recover/fix the partition table?
<Guido1> almoxarife: by ubuntu i can only chose for "watch waiting documents to be printed" under the tab "printer"
<almoxarife> Guido1: I am not talking about xp, you must allow ubuntu to search for 'networked' printers, that is done in the 'printer-ser' tab of the printers configuration on the UBUNTU machine
<curiousx> what does meant "idk"
<igor_> i dont know
<R3db3ard> varatep, are you wanting to game? if so which?
<ActionParsnip> igor_: if you make a new user and login as that is it the same? Have you tried logging in to unity2d session
<igor_> oh. the driver yes
<almoxarife> Guido1: I am not talking about xp, you must allow ubuntu to search for 'networked' printers, that is done in the 'printer-server' tab of the printers configuration on the UBUNTU machine
<curiousx> igor_: you r running Unity ?
<igor_> no
<Guido1> almoxarife: okee, ad new printer --> network printer and than?
<igor_> no i havent
<Guido1> almoxarife: windows printer via samba?
<ActionParsnip> curiousx: it means (i) (d)on't (k)now
<varatep> R3db3ard: Probably maplestory, diablo 2
<curiousx> what ever, open a terminal and type: nvidia-settings
<igor_> i'll ry
<curiousx> ActionParsnip: ok, ty
<DocPlatypus> I just upgraded to 11.10, and now all my appearance tweaks are reset back to some ungodly default. worse, the appearances dialog appears to only let you pick between four canned themes and does not let you customize. is there any way around this?
<almoxarife> Guido1: ? no idea what that means
<igor_> ok open
<igor_> 295.20
<ActionParsnip> varatep: check the wine appdb. See if it works
<DocPlatypus> egregious violation of the "principle of least surprise", btw. I can't recall a single Ubuntu upgrade that didn't completely screw up my desktop appearance in some fashion
<curiousx> so, there you can see the driver version
<igor_> yes 295.20
<curiousx> wich is...?
<R3db3ard> varatep, nice, the quake engine runs pretty well in ubuntu classic so diablo should be no sweat with a little winetricks font installs.
<ActionParsnip> DocPlatypus: could try xfce4
<curiousx> its ok, so do: mplayer -vo gl2 <video.avi>
<curiousx> and verify if that works fine
<DocPlatypus> ActionParsnip was joking, right?
<igor_> am error occured
<igor_> no dont work
<Guido1> almoxarife: by adding a printer i can chouse "network" and than between a) vind printer; b) appSocket/HP jetPrinter; b)internet printing protocol (ipp); c)LPD/LPR-host of -printer and d) windows printer via SAMBA
<curiousx> paste the error
<igor_> ok
<igor_> Could not find GStreamer caps mapping for FFmpeg codec 'h264', and you are using an external libavcodec. This is most likely due to a packaging problem and/or libavcodec having been upgraded to a version that is not compatible with this version of gstreamer-ffmpeg. Make sure your gstreamer-ffmpeg and libavcodec packages come from the same source/repository.
<curiousx> you have serius troubles =P
<almoxarife> Guido1: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/sharing-printers-with-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts-and-a-firewall/ <-- see the second graphics, that's where you need to be
<igor_> oh no
<guest34534> whenever i try to do video in omegle it has a popup window which says allow or deny and i can't click either of them?
<Guido1> almoxarife: the printer i want to use is not conected on the ubuntu, but on the xp
<pfifo> guest34534, goto the global flash settings and always allow omegle
<almoxarife> Guido1: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/sharing-printers-with-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts-and-a-firewall/ <-- see the second graphics, that's where you need to be , by pressing the 'server' tab up top
<curiousx> nah, no too big xD
<igor_> is there hope?
<johngilbrough> The Ubuntu ssh manages specify that the TZ (timezone) variable will passed on to new connections *if* it is set before the daemon is started.  I'm setting in the users .bashrc but that's not working.  Any suggestions?
<guest34534> whenever i try to do video in omegle it has a popup window which says allow or deny and i can't click either of them?
<curiousx> but...  seems like you installed some repositories, that are makeing some torubles maybe =P
<pfifo> guest34534, goto the global flash settings and always allow omegle
<Guido1> almoxarife: than: what is the server tab?
<varatep> I'm in DWM, and I downloaded something in chromium and clicked show in folder and for some reason a desktop popped up and i cant get rid of it. help!
<igor_> yes . i remember installing the restricted
<almoxarife> Guido1: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/sharing-printers-with-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts-and-a-firewall/ <-- see the second graphics, that's where you need to be
<Guido1> ah, setting
<guest34534> pfifo, how do i get to the flash settings?
<varatep> I'm in DWM, and I downloaded something in chromium and clicked show in folder and for some reason a desktop popped up and i cant get rid of it. help!
<Guido1> i have the window. whoich options do i have to mark?
<pfifo> guest34534, their on adobe's flash website
<DocPlatypus> I hope 12.04 doesn't hose my system like this when I upgrade
<curiousx> igor_: give a second
<igor_> ok
<Guido1> almoxarife: i have the window. whoich options do i have to mark?
<curiousx> igor_: sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<guest34534> pfifo, do i need to sign in to the site? :S
<Guido1> almoxarife: i think only the one on the top
<pfifo> guest34534, no
<almoxarife> Guido1: the first
<curiousx> it will install "medibuntu" repositories
<almoxarife> Guido1: and reboot
<igor_> says error 404
<curiousx> http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<guest34534> pfifo, lol i've no idea what i'm doin, googled it and all, do ya have a direct link?
<DocPlatypus> okay, another question. how do you get rid of the stupid ads in Ubuntu Software Center, and any references to paid proprietary software?
<curiousx> igor_: see the webpage and copy and paste the command given
<pfifo> guest34534, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<igor_> again error 404
<pfifo> there are ads in software center?
<Guido1> almoxarife: okee, one moment
<CFHowlett> pfifo   yes indeedy
<DocPlatypus> pfifo: yes, there's a huge ... I don't even know how big banner in the new USC
<igor_> ok. first command was error 404. second command worked
<pfifo> what? I suppose that explains removal of aptitude
<igor_> now what
<almoxarife> pfifo: install synaptic, spam free
<varatep> I'm in DWM, and I downloaded something in chromium and clicked show in folder and for some reason a desktop popped up and i cant get rid of it. help!
<curiousx> igor_: sudo echo "8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<DocPlatypus> pfifo: I have aptitude still
<Sarakun> Hi,
<igor_> it says permission denied
<pfifo> can I sell software through software center?
<curiousx> igor_: do: sudo su
<CFHowlett> pfifo   you'd have to ask canonical
<curiousx> then the command i given to ya
<igor_> ok
<iceroot> pfifo: yes
<airtonix> igor_: curiousx: the correct way to echo text into root owned files with sudo is to use 'tee' : echo "8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<varatep> good night guys... i got major coughing going on
<curiousx> now: echo "8.8.4.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<iceroot> airtonix: tee -a
<airtonix> iceroot: only if you want to append
<Guido1> okee, i rep\boted
<iceroot> and i guess its "nameserver 8.8.8.8" instead of "8.8.8.8"?
<guest34534> pfifo, i deleted all sites off it and went back to the site i want and always allowed it but it still won't work D:
<igor_> ok
<Guido1> what do i have to do now?
<curiousx> then: the first large command at: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<almoxarife> resolv.conf is auto generated, you can put what ever you want into it but its wipe on the next start of 'network-manager'
<pfifo> guest34534, then i dont know, that seems to work for everyone else
<igor_> page wont load
<iceroot> but i am also interessted in "how to put software in software-center for money"
<almoxarife> Guido1: now?
<curiousx> its ok igor_ dont worry
<Guido1> almoxarife: i can't see the printer between the other. i gues i have to instal it - ad printer
<Guido1> almoxarife: but how do i correctly ad the printer?
<DocPlatypus> okay... where is the proper place to provide feedback on the upgrade procedure?
<DocPlatypus> because I have a lot of it, and most of it's *not* positive. this is by far one of the worst OS upgrades I've ever done.
<almoxarife> Guido1: google 'add network-printer on ubuntu' is a good start
<bigboss> hi
<head_victim> pfifo: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<bigboss> xbox anyone?
<iceroot> bigboss: wrong channel
<bigboss> do you have a link or something or channel name im new sorry man
<zsar> How can i access inotify on the terminal?.\
<iceroot> !alis | bigboss
<ubottu> bigboss: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<igor_> curiousx: still here?
<curiousx> yep
<Guido1> almoxarife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu - "specify the host IP address or name" just the name or with something added like \\
<igor_> any other things to try?
<curiousx> 404 ?
<igor_> the last command you gave me says "
<igor_> failed: Name or service not known.
<igor_> wget: unable to resolve host address `www.medibuntu.org'
<Guido1> almoxarife: if i just enter the name of the server it says "no printer found"
<curiousx> no, i dont know what can i do =(
<almoxarife> Guido1: Find network printer <-- is an option, did you pick it?
<curiousx> i dont know whats happening =(
<igor_> the quiet update failed
<Guido1> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> Guido1: Find network printer <-- is an option, did you pick it? and it found ??
<Guido1> almoxarife: it found "no prointer on thies computer"
<igor_> how do i install the latest vlc?
<cool345> Hi
<delinquentme> how do I select what line I'd like to echo a string into of a file?
<curiousx> igor_: sudo apt-get install h264enc x264
<delinquentme> IE I'd like to insert the string at the very top of the file
<delinquentme> how can I do this
<pfifo> igor_, generally to get the latests stuff you have to check out the source fron their git/svn and compile it yourself
<almoxarife> Guido1: don't know what to tell you, verify printer is on etc, someone else may be of assistance on the issue, I am not into hardware issues
<cds> !amazon
<DocPlatypus> okay... during upgrade to 11.10, why did I wind up with i386 packages again after specifically removing them before?
<cds> !amazon
<Guido1> almoxarife: xp computers can find it
<cool345> you need to buy something first BEFOR YOU DO ENYTHING
<DocPlatypus> is it really that difficult of a concept that I only want amd64 packages on here, not i386 crap?
<cds> !stupid bot that never works
<ubottu> cds: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igor_> its late i'm not up to doing that
<cds> well...
<curiousx> last vlc: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc
<curiousx> sudo apt-get update
<curiousx> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<cds> !amazonmp3
<Guido1> almoxarife: xp and ubuntu can't see the shared folders on the xp computer with the printer
<curiousx> but the lastest vlc wont solve the issues
<bigboss> channel names?
<almoxarife> Guido1: almoxarife: xp computers can find it, then you say they can't,
<cds> Does anyone know how to get amazon's mp3 downloader to work on 11.10?
<curiousx> refering to the error output given from mplayer yo have some codec version issues from diferentes repositories or some like that
<Guido1> almoxarife: they can find the printer, but not the folders
<cds> It seems the bot isn't talking
<almoxarife> Guido1: good luck
<Guido1> but bevore that i had to setup a domain on xp
<curiousx> well. sorry i cant help ya, cya all
<horseatingweeds> If I let Kubuntu sleep to long (suspend to ram), when I wake it up, the screen is black. The mouse pointer is there though. Isn't there a key combination to reboot the desktop to fix this kind of thing?
<igor_> i uninstalled vlc and canrt get it back in software manager
<pfifo> horseatingweeds, ctrl+alt+backspace is what your looking for, but the shortcut needs to be enabled
<bobweaver> igor does  apt-cache seach vlc          show it ?
<horseatingweeds> pfifo: Thanks. I was trying that. How do you enable the shortcut?
<almoxarife> horseatingweeds: you have a screen-saver running prior to suspend?
<horseatingweeds> almoxarife: no
<Guido1> almoxarife: what i can do is "SAMBA printer". there i can find the network,. but not the computer
<ilmi> hey tell me how to install gnome shell
<almoxarife> horseatingweeds: suspend for 'too long' ? you mean the monitor ?
<igor_> i cant get vlc to install from the software manager
<igor_> can someone help me?
<Guido1> how can i change the network groep and setup a domain on ubuntu 10.04?
<SHOVELL> i hope i fixed my partition failure brb REBOOT
<horseatingweeds> almoxarife: I mean, I suspend to ram, and if I wake it up a couple hours later, it awakes properly. But if I let it sleep over night, only a black screen comes up.
<ubuntu> whats a good channel for discussing financial planning
<ubuntu> i cant find the list with google
<bigboss> im new hw
<bigboss> im new here any tips?
<pfifo> !alis | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guido1> almoxarife: how can i change the network groep and setup a domain on ubuntu 10.04?
<Vinnie_win> how do I get a shell
<soidexe> hi! How can I remove ppa without ppa-purge?
<soidexe> and without gui
<almoxarife> Guido1: google it
<soidexe> i'm trying
<Guido1> almoxarife: i found this: http://patrick.familiekoning.com/2009/04/17/hoe-voeg-ik-ubuntu-linux-in-een-domein-toe/, but do i realy have to instal something?
<pfifo> !google | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Shinkamu1> Results for | almoxarife on Google:
<Shinkamu1> --
<almoxarife> soidexe: purge a ppa is not the same as remove a ppa,
<totesmuhgoats> hey
<pfifo> !google stuff
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Shinkamu1> Results for stuff on Google:
<Shinkamu1> --
<almoxarife> pfifo: noted, you help him
<pfifo> !ops | Shinkamu1
<ubottu> Shinkamu1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<soidexe> almoxarife: I need to get rid of "404 Not Found"
<totesmuhgoats> i want to change the default option in grub, i notice there is a DEFAULT option in /etc/default/grub
<elky> Shinkamu1, disable that script please
<totesmuhgoats> but I am wondering how i idenfity what number menu option is which
<totesmuhgoats> since it seems to take a number as an argument
<almoxarife> soidexe: 404 error can't be rid of by you, 404 is a place on the internet that is a black hole for what ever reason, wrong address maybe?
<bigboss> Who is anonymous?
<soidexe> almoxarife: old ppa
<horseatingweeds> I can't find ctrl+alt+backspace in the system settings
<totesmuhgoats> bigboss: a mouse characterized by being nony
<almoxarife> soidexe: there you go, old and gone then
<soidexe> almoxarife: what should I do?
<soidexe> almoxarife:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/php5/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<almoxarife> soidexe: why can't you use a gui to do the clean-up?
<bigboss> what?
<soidexe> almoxarife: it's a server
<soidexe> damn it...
<almoxarife> soidexe: you can install ppa-purge
<almoxarife> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<zykotick9> soidexe: not sure why gyou don't want ppa-purge (seems like best option to me), but you could possibly manually remove it from /etc/sources.list.d/?
<almoxarife> soidexe: its cli
<soidexe> okay, will do that
<soidexe> zykotick9: cannot access /etc/sources.list.d: No such file or directory
<almoxarife> soidexe: you do understand that ppa purge and ppa removal are two different things
<zykotick9> soidexe: sorry, /etc/apt/...
<Guido1> soidexe: i think in smp.conf, but where exactly do i change the domain?
<elky> !google test
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Shinkamu1> Results for test on Google:
<Shinkamu1> --
<soidexe> almoxarife: thanks a lot! that helped!
<almoxarife> soidexe: cool
<cds> i broke apt
<cds> is there any type of apt-get undo
<bigboss> anyone ! how do i connect to other servers and channels
<horseatingweeds> Anyone know how to enable ctrl+alt+back to restart x server?
<cds> now it only complains about unmet dependencies
<zykotick9> !dontzap | horseatingweeds
<ubottu> horseatingweeds: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<thechris> How do you undo an apt-get or dpkg?
<SHOVELL> well i got the partition table sorta fixed it is readable but gparted still wont read it HELP
<thechris> or make apt work after a failed script from the internet
<zykotick9> thechris: "sudo apt-get remove foo" replace foo with the package name
<pfifo> bigboss, goto  http://www.yaaic.org and read the docs for your IRC client to see how to join servers and channels. To search for channels on freenode check !alis to search for other networs use google
<zykotick9> thechris: "sudo apt-get -f install" is the general, fix apt option
<thechris> zykotick9: is there any option that does the right thing, or does it just do whatever it wants...
<horseatingweeds> <zykotick9> Thanks
 * SHOVELL wants to spam really bad
<zykotick9> thechris: not sure what you mean.  good luck.
<thechris> zykotick9: for some reason, the only way to remove a package is to install five other packages
<zykotick9> thechris: sounds like a meta-package issue
 * SHOVELL FIGHTING URGE TO SPAM
<diverdude> hello...can anybody help fix my installation...on bootup the system just hangs
<SHOVELL> !spam
<mi3> !cookie | zykiticj9
<ubottu> zykiticj9: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SHOVELL> sorry tired..... anyways is there a better place to find help with partition table issues in ubuntu?
<scientes_> !cookie | scientes_
<ubottu> scientes_, please see my private message
<scientes_> :(
<waxstone> diverdude, hold shift wwhile booting for the grub menu
<SHOVELL> scientes what is cookie?
<dr_willis> SHOVELL:  a baked treat ;)
<waxstone> diverdude, press e, add nomodeset to kernal line
<SHOVELL> omg lol meant !cookie
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<diverdude> waxstone: yes, im there
<waxstone> diverdude,  add near quiet splash
<SHOVELL> !cookie | shovell
<ubottu> SHOVELL, please see my private message
<dr_willis> noquiet nosplash    nomodeset nofb   text           options      turns off most all the eyecandy
<DocPlatypus> !cookie | DocPlatypus
<ubottu> DocPlatypus, please see my private message
<zykotick9> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<diverdude> waxstone: how do i save the changes to that GRUB file?
<dr_willis> also seen options to block specific modules from  loading
<scientes_> oh geeze, what did i start!
<waxstone> diver crtl-X to boot
<scientes_> i was making a self-congratulatory joke
<waxstone> diverdude, press crtl-x to boot
<bigboss> :)
<waxstone> diverdude, saves automatically I believe through grub menu
<dr_willis> altering grub at boot does NOT save it permently
<scientes_> after changing a grub setting you have to run update-grub
<dr_willis> edit the grub configs for perm. changes
<scientes_> if you change FROM grub, then it actually does same it
<scientes_> but not on btrfs
<scientes_> *does save it
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1 /etc/default/grub for most stuff, and "sudo update-grub" if you make any changes
<dr_willis> ive never seen grub menu alter the grub.cfg scientes_  that could be dangerous
<scientes_> dr_willis, well, its "save_end"
<self_> test, hi to all
<scientes_> i ran into it cause it causes a error on boot with btrfs, cause its not supported
<scientes_> dr_willis, however grub DOES change the fs on boot
<SHOVELL> i had some issues with gparted seeing the partitions but the computer boots fine and i can now read the partition table but gparted cant read the table
<waxstone> dr_willis, oh thanks, so should he edit /etc/default/grub/grub after?
<zykotick9> scientes_: btrfs makes no sense
<dr_willis> waxstone:  /etc/default/grub
<waxstone> k
<dr_willis> bbl
<Kaco> hello there
<scientes_> zykotick9, what do you mean?
<amazingrando> i'm trying to free up some space on my disk
<amazingrando> what are some big packages i could uninstall?
<zykotick9> scientes_: sorry.  i should keep my "opinions" to myself.  run whatever you want :)
<scientes_> just to clarify, grub works on btrfs
<scientes_> hahaha, it was nice to have a snapshot for my upgrade to precise
<waxstone> scientes_, what are btrfs?
<scientes_> however i do know that btrfs isn't as fast
<scientes_> !btrfs | waxstone
<ubottu> waxstone: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<waxstone> eeek!
<scientes_> well, that didn't meantion any of the features you get with COW
<zykotick9> zfs is super cool (it's almost like Windows System Restore) but running it on gnu/linux is silly, it's run using FUSE (though there is some other option as well), but it can't be included in the linux kernel due to licensing (which is unfortunate) </OT file system wish>
<scientes_> zykotick9, you like zfs, but not btrfs! wow
<zykotick9> scientes_: it's super cool on the *bsd and opensolaris
<enigma_> ls
<enigma_> haha wrong window
<diverdude> waxstone: i tried adding the nomodeset and press ctrl-X but same problem
<diverdude> waxstone: when i enter that file again my changes are not there
<waxstone> diverdude, ok 1 second
<waxstone> diverdude, do you have a live cd?
<SHOVELL> i had some issues with gparted seeing the partitions but the computer boots fine and i can now read the partition table but gparted cant read the table is it possible to fix this with out re installing?
<zykotick9> diverdude: do you have an option for recovery?  does it work?  if so, edit /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<diverdude> waxstone: i can make one
<diverdude> zykotick9: yeah i have that..moment ill try
<waxstone> diverdude, it would help, then follow what zykotick9 said
<waxstone> diverdude, make GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<zykotick9> waxstone: what i said WON'T work from a LiveCD/USB!
<waxstone> zykotick9, you cant mount a drive from live cd?
<zykotick9> waxstone: but chroot is required!
<scientes_> zykotick9, actually it will if you properly chroot
<scientes_> haha
<waxstone> diverdude, are you comfortable with using the terminal?
<scientes_> or you can also use grub-install --boot-directory however update-grub doesn't support that
<scientes_> (however it should)
<diverdude> zykotick9: /etc/default/grub is just an empty file?
<zykotick9> diverdude: that's not the right /etc/defult/grub then!
<scientes_> diverdude, you havn't chrooted then
<waxstone> diverdude, definitely shouldnot be
<waxstone> diverdude, how do you knwo it is empty?
<justgreg> Searching for some help with gmount issue
<Tanzink> Is 12.04 going to be a LTS ?
<scientes_> what package have the "udevinfo" binary?
<zykotick9> Tanzink: yes
<zykotick9> Tanzink: #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<scientes_> c-n-f doesn't seem to be working
<diverdude> waxstone: well i do sudo emacs /etc/default/grub and nothing is in the file for me to edit
<diverdude> ahh if i cat it, it has content
<waxstone> diverdude, make GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Tanzink> zykotick9: So there is absoulty no reason to install the LTS version if I'm going to do a fresh install it seems..
<diverdude> waxstone: but why cant i edit it with emacs then
<diverdude> ok...nano can do it
<zykotick9> Tanzink: not sure what you meant.  BUT, no reason to install BETA unless you want to fight issues and report bugs.
<SHOVELL> now i cant make new logical partitions
<diverdude> hmm but no write permission even though i did sudo???
<waxstone> diverdude, after edit, sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> Tanzink: FYI 12.04 will be 5 years support desktop - that's crazy
<Tanzink> zykotick9: nobody said anything about BETA software.  I said no reason to install the (stable) LTS version(s) of *buntu  seeing as the next release is going to want an update anyway (LTS -> LTS)
<diverdude> waxstone: but i cannot edit it...it has read only
<waxstone> diverdude, how did you get to the terminal?
<zykotick9> Tanzink: sorry, i wasn't sure what you meant
<diverdude> waxstone: in grub menu choose recovery mode
<myndzi_> i'm having a heck of a time trying to get usb tethering working under ubuntu desktop? (11.10)
<myndzi_> google seems to show that there may be specfic problems with the epic 4g
<myndzi_> but i can barely manage to surf, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<waxstone> Can he edit from recovery or only form a tty terminal
<diverdude> waxstone: hmm also i cannot do sudo -s
<waxstone> diverdude, I would exit recovery mode
<diverdude> waxstone: it just remains in my bdi user shell
<zykotick9> diverdude: is the filesystem read only (ro)?  type "mount" to check.
<waxstone> diverdude, reboot , hold shift, highlight recovery,press e , edit kernal line replace recovery with text
<waxstone> diverdude, u will get a terminal
<diverdude> zykotick9: hmm it prints a lot of stuff when i try that...what wil indicate read only?
<zykotick9> diverdude: ro on left side somewhere
<zykotick9> diverdude: right side
<zykotick9> diverdude: look for the / directory most likely
<diverdude> zykotick9: it does say in the bottom: mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writeable (e.g. read-only filesystem), ...
<waxstone> mount
<diverdude> ?
<zykotick9> diverdude: i'm guessing your on a read only filesystem :(  might be possible to remount to read/write - but i'm not 100% sure how, so perhaps using the !grub chroot instructions is my "tried and tested" suggestion.
<zykotick9> diverdude: from a livecd/usb i mean
<SHOVELL> i had some issues with gparted seeing the partitions but the computer boots fine and i can now read the partition table but gparted cant read the table is it possible to fix this with out re installing?
<diverdude> zykotick9: ahh i managed to make it writeable
<zykotick9> diverdude: nice
<waxstone> diverdude, what did you do?
<diverdude> there was an option in that recovery mode that where i could remount with write permissions hehe
<waxstone> nice
<diverdude> now i tried changing that nomodeset and did sudo update-grub
<diverdude> and now rebboting
<marco82> how gnome shell without hardware accelerator?
<diverdude> now it writes more stuff to the screen...but still just hangs at checking battery state :(
<zykotick9> marco82: don't think it's possible, yet.  (there is a testing implementation in the wild i believe)
<waxstone> diverdude, how many harddrives do you have?
<diverdude> waxstone: just 1
<marco82> ok tnk
<waxstone> i have 1 more then I dk, get back to the grub menu and press e on the first option
<zykotick9> diverdude: this is a portable i assume?  you might want to try noacpi and/or noapic but those are 100% shots in the dark - but might be interesting for testing purposes
<diverdude> zykotick9: no...its the one thats built into my laptop
<zykotick9> diverdude: by portable i meant netbook/laptop/etc
<waxstone> file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash nomoderset --
<waxstone> you kernal line should look as above
<waxstone> nomodeset  sorry
<zykotick9> waxstone: modeRset
<diverdude> if its for any useful info for you it says Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<waxstone> that is after  checking battery message?
<diverdude> waxstone: before
<diverdude> it also says could not get the system bus. Make sure the masse bus daemon is running
<diverdude> masse=message
<Mrokii> Hello. My computer behaves strange, in the way that it lowers brightness sometimes when I switch to TTYs (Ctrl-Alt-Fn) or sometimes even when I move or resize windows on the Gnome-desktop. A friend suggested to disable Xorg power management functions but didn't say how. Does anybody know where I can find them? I already disabled the power management function I can access via the Gnome (GUI) preferences.
<waxstone> i dk what that means... diverdude
<waxstone> diverdude, is this a new install?
<zykotick9> Mrokii: is this an EEEpc?
<diverdude> waxstone: no unfortunately....if it was i could just wipe the damn thing and reinstall
<waxstone> sis you have a LAMP server or mysql on it?
<waxstone> did*
<hans_> hello, how can i arrange the icons on the dash bar in a certain order ?
<waxstone> hans_, left and drap into place
<metl_chic> ahhhh
<waxstone> hans_, left click and drag
<Mrokii> zykotick9: No, it's a regular tower.
<zykotick9> Mrokii: ok, just checkin'
<hans_> waxstone: thanks, but doesn't work
<waxstone> hans_ unity?
<love> dd
<hans_> unity ?
<waxstone> hans_, which desktop are you using?
<zykotick9> ignore love
<hans_> i just installed and use the desktop that comes up
<love> what?
<love> zykotick9: ?
<dr_willis> click hold. drag drop i thought
<waxstone> hans_, this dash you are talking about is a on the left hand side? applications one on top each other?
<hans_> right
<hans_> you'right, it's on the left
<waxstone> hans_, left drag to the desktop(right) first dont drag down
<scientes_> whats the status of systemd on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in oneiric
<hans_> waxstone: it worked ! thank you very much
<dr_willis> !find systemd
<ubottu> Found: live-config-systemd
<waxstone> hans_, no problem
<scientes_> dr_willis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<gr33n7007h> What's better "Gnome\|KDE\|Fluxbox" ?
<bluefrog> the one you like
<dr_willis> gr33n7007h: use what you want
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h: What's better "Green\Blue\Orange" ?
<gr33n7007h> orange
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  hot pink
<scottz> the one you like
<Multbrelch> Gnome of course
<Multbrelch> :)
<dr_willis> knomebox
<gr33n7007h> Say a Live CD of your choice is Fluxbox, based on debian/ubuntu how can you change it to gnome/kde ?
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h: only Ubuntu is supported in #ubuntu
<dr_willis> gr33n7007h:  use a live cd that has what you want
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: Try them all. Gnome is somewhat unnatural, it is hard to get used to. KDE is Windows-like. XFCE feels similar to Gnome2 (like the old, pre-Natty Ubuntu desktops). *box'es are pretty confusing at first, but WAY lightweight. LXDE is also Windows-like, but whereas KDE feels like, say, Windows 7 (with a load more features), LXDE feels like Windows 95 xD
<bc81> hey there.  is there such thing as a 'universal' (cross compatible) filesystem that can accommodate files over 4 GiB? i'd use fat32 if not for the 4GB file-size limit.
<theadmin> bc81: ntfs
<bc81> theadmin: other than ntfs?  :)
<gr33n7007h> Yes, but the live CD I want is Fluxbox which i dont really like, just wondering if I could change it to gnome
<theadmin> bc81: None really
<zykotick9> theadmin: that was pretty good overall, my personal preference would have tainted a few remarks
<theadmin> gr33n7007h: You probably can, but none of the official Ubuntu CDs come with Flux
<bc81> theadmin: ok, just wondering.  thanks
<theadmin> zykotick9: What was pretty good?
<zykotick9> theadmin: your DE/WM breakdown above
<velko> gr33n7007h, yes and no. the cd contains the fluxbox files so it will install fluxbox. but after that you can install gnome/kde/xfce/lxde whatewer you like
<theadmin> zykotick9: Ah lol, it's not exactly correct though
<gr33n7007h> right ok so I can install Gnome
<gr33n7007h> Let me just check in #debian one minute!
<metl_chic> hey
<velko> hey
<theadmin> Hello, metl_chic and velko.
<metl_chic> hey!
<jsoft> How do I make sun-java6 the default java instead of the openjdk one?
<waxstone> jsoft, this might help you http://microchip.wikidot.com/mplab:how-do-i-install-and-use-sun-java6-jre-instead-of-open
<DocPlatypus> okay... is there a setting I can set somewhere that says I never, ever, ever want this multiarch junk on my system? that's twice I've had to clean up after Ubuntu's brain-dead upgrade procedure now.
<velko> DocPlatypus, i don't think so. you can set packages to "hold" and this will keep them in the currently installed version. but you cannot set to hold packages which are not installed. besides multiarch seems to be the next big thing in debian so they are pushing actively in this direction
<DocPlatypus> velko: I don't see what's so good about it. I've come dangerously close to hosing my system beyond repair because of it, because aptitude does not make it the least bit easy to see what's i386 and what's amd64
<DocPlatypus> it just shows two of the same package. if I could hide all the i386 turds by default I wouldn't mind it as much, though I still strongly prefer all amd64 packages (unless I'm missing something regarding a reason why i386 packages *need* to be available)
<auronandace> DocPlatypus: using skype or 32bit flash?
<zykotick9> DocPlatypus: multiarch is very much still in development!  dpkg multiarch JUST entered debian upsteam a couple of weeks ago!  keep in mind dpkg is what apt-get actually uses to install stuff.
<DocPlatypus> auronandace: no skype. I prefer the 64-bit flash, since I'm on a 64-bit system it just makes sense.
<auronandace> DocPlatypus: or wine?
<DocPlatypus> auronandace: the only wine I use here is the kind made from grapes. and technically I'm more of a bourbon man :-)
<doris__> hello
<auronandace> DocPlatypus: i can't think of much else that would need 32bit libs/compatibility
<DocPlatypus> that's the whole reason I run GNU variants and free software... if I wanted to run Windows programs, I'd go buy a PC with Windows on it.
<DocPlatypus> as it stands... I was burned horribly by Microsoft in 2000-2002. so I'm done with Windows.
<[[thufir]]> how do you pipe dar to a CDRW?  I'm out of space.
<SHOVELL> i had some issues with gparted seeing the partitions but the computer boots fine and i can now read the partition table but gparted cant read the table is it possible to fix this with out re installing?
<DocPlatypus> [[thufir]]: I'd just delete something about 700 megs in size and/or use a USB thumb drive
<DocPlatypus> I think technically you can pipe the output to wodim but it'll burn the raw data to the disc, not a nice CDRW you can just mount and view
<[[thufir]]> I have 700 MB free, but need to back up ~20 GB onto disc.
<[[thufir]]> I'll check out wodim
<DocPlatypus> [[thufir]]: my 24-hour grocery store sells 16 GB thumb drives for under $25.
<[[thufir]]> huh, that's a thought.
<DocPlatypus> that's US$, not sure what country you're in
<[[thufir]]> no, that's ok.  I would just probably do the morally questionable cc purchas and return, but...
<[[thufir]]> or iPod type thing.  hmm.
<airtonix> DocPlatypus: the real question is are they slow or fast usb thumb drives?
<pjk11> hello
<DocPlatypus> airtonix: any drive is fast enough if I'm just doing a one-shot backup. I tolerated USB 1.1 on my old machine for a good 2-3 years
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a way to take 6 channels of audio in a video and compact it into 2 channel mp3?
<DocPlatypus> I can't imagine anything equal or larger than 4 GB being that slow
 * [[thufir]] agrees with DocPlatypus.  
<[[thufir]]> I really wanted to use up all the ancient CDR's I have, though.
<airtonix> DocPlatypus: i have two sets of usb thumbdrives i happend use for liveusb installs, the cheaper ones are noticeably slower.. adding about extra 5mins installation per installation session
<monser> hello all
<monser> ubuntu boots very slow
<monser> it hangs on ohci usb 1.1.
<monser> how to fix that?
<monser> I want like 3 min to start up
<monser> 8wait
<monser> *wait
<velko> monser, do you have any usb devices plugged into the computer while it boots? you may try to booth without them and see if there is any difference
<Ascavasaion> Hello.  I have just sent a file via bluetooth from a Windows XP machine to my Ubuntu machine.  However I have no idea where the file is now.  Can someone point me in the right direction to see where Ubuntu saved the file?
<vser> is it possible to see inotify on the terminal
<auronandace> Ascavasaion: check your home folder, i think there is a public folder
<Ascavasaion> auronandace: No, it is not in my home Public folder.
<monser> yes i do have
<velko> Ascavasaion, isn't it better to right click the bluetooth icon and look up the preferences for the place it uses to store the files? i don't have bt on this computer so i cant click you trough
<monser> its a external hard disk plugged with usb to ide/ sata cable
<monser> if i remove it there is not difference
<monser> I tried
<monser> I mean if I unplug it
<velko> monser, it sill hangs on "ohci usb 1.1"? why?
<velko> monser, are your mouse, webcam, keyboard... connected via usb?
<Akls> My system went crazy. All apps are giving errors like "failed to contact configuration server" and something about d-bus, how can I fix everything?
<Ascavasaion> velko: That worked, thank you :)
<monser> velko: no no such devices are connected
<monser> is there a way to disble this ohci 1.1
<monser> the usb are 2.0
<pjk> hello
<velko> monser, you can blacklist the driver in /etc/modporobe.d/
<ws> where is the Debian package db (one retrived with dpkg -l) stored?
<monser> how to modprobe.d is a directory
<monser> how to blacklist it in a directory?
<velko> ws, dpkg -l does not retrieve anythong
<Daulity> i got a problem with flash and my usb headset, the sound is klicking even when the flash vid is pauzed, the odd thing is the clicking stops when i drag a random window of the flash vid or when i switch tabs in the browser anyone know tis problem?
<velko> monser, you don't of course
<velko> monser, you first find out the exact name of the dirver via "sudo lsmod | grep ohci"
<monser> could you be more specific , please
<ws> velko: the list of packages (binary or text) in a file?
<cheater> what ever audio engine you are using, it has a priority comparable to flash, but flash is using up all cpu power
<velko> monser, then you pick a file in this directory and look for a line starting with "blacklist" - duplicate it and replace the name of the driver with the one you found out before
<cheater> velko: he has to copy the file to a new name before doing that.
<velko> cheako, i don't understand what do you mean?
<velko> cheako, sorry
<cheater> he shouldn't be editing files that are already there.
<velko> cheater, i don't understand what do you mean?
<velko> cheater, why not?
<monser> that command does not show the driver
<cheater> because it is bad practice.
<monser> only these ohci1394     ieee1394
<velko> monser, the ones containing ohci in the name will do
<velko> monser, just mark their names and blacklist them
<velko> monser, i don't know about ieee1394. don't blacklist it
<Daulity> anyone?
<Haferstroh> Hello, does anyone knows if there exists a ppa for nautilus ?
<velko> ws, i don't know about which file you are talking. but it might help to lookup the files in /var/lib/dpkg
<KaizerSoze_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<KaizerSoze_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KaizerSoze_> nautilus -q #restarts nautilus
<peterrooney> ws, dpkg -L
<oCean> Haferstroh: please not that PPA's are 3rd party repositories and not supported!
<KaizerSoze_> true
<Haferstroh> oCean,  is noted, but I got two really annoying bugs (I suppose these are bugs). First I cannot use the "send to" Dialog in nautilus e.g. if I want to send a file directly to evolution. Second is: if I plug in a USB device and open it in nautilus and while the window is open I unmount the device, nautilus shuts down
<iceroot> !bug | Haferstroh
<ubottu> Haferstroh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Haferstroh> iceroot, ubottu  I acutally did send it via launchpad. But maybe in a newer Version of nautilus these Problems are fixed.
<iceroot> Haferstroh: then you will get an info on that bug
<iceroot> Haferstroh: but its great that you filled the bugs, its always the best way to report issues and to get things fixed
<Haferstroh> iceroot is there a "last version" ppa of nautilus or not ?
<iceroot> Haferstroh: no
<Haferstroh> okay
<iceroot> Haferstroh: you could have a look at 12.04 if it is fixed there
<iceroot> Haferstroh: or ask in #ubuntu+1 if someone can reproduce your bugs on 12.04
<almoxarife> Haferstroh: I don't think a ppa version of nautilus would correct your issues
<Haferstroh> iceroot I'll check it out via VBox. I am using gnome-shell maybe its a gnome3 issue ?
<iceroot> Haferstroh: but installing newer main-components is not a good idea in an older system
<almoxarife> Haferstroh: have you ran nautilus from terminal to see the what's what or looked at the logs?
<Haferstroh> I dont think, that my hardware it that old
<iceroot> Haferstroh: the vm solution is a good idea
<iceroot> Haferstroh: older system = older ubuntu release
<iceroot> Haferstroh: not related to hardware
<Haferstroh> the terminal gives no output after nautilus closes down
<RocheLimit> Duality, Flash is a general PITA as well as the the linux audio system. Have you got the most recent Flash version?
<Haferstroh> iceroot, okay
<Daulity> yes
<almoxarife> Haferstroh: the logs show anything?
<Haferstroh> where do I find the nautilus log file ? Somewhere in /var .. ?
<ubuntu> ok how do i display model and serial number of computer with ubuntu terminal
<iceroot> Haferstroh: maybe /var/log/syslog
<almoxarife> Haferstroh: I would look in /var/log/syslog and kern.log
<iceroot> Haferstroh: if you are still facing the bug on 12.04 you should mention that on the bug, normally that will only be fixed for 12.04 and not older versions
<monser> how to navigate in a taskel.how to check what to be install?
<monser> i see a * which indicates what you want to be installed but how to uncheck
<wylde> monser: space bar
<ubuntu> ok how do i display model and serial number of computer with ubuntu terminal
<monser> ok thank you.This should be written on the screen.it is vital
<oCean> ubuntu: dmidecode (commandline) will give you lots of information
<monser> Do you a a tutorial how to use apptitude in its terminal gui?
<Haferstroh> https://launchpad.net/nautilus/+series shows as last version 3.0.2 . But nautilus --version shows GNOME nautilus 3.2.1
<ubuntu> you mean type dmidecode in the terminal
<monser> same question, how to navigate uncheck and so on?
<wylde> ubuntu: you can try sudo lshw
<oCean> ubuntu: yes
<iceroot> monser: what software you want to install?
<iceroot> monser: lamp?
<monser> just messing around trying to fix what it is not working by trying this and that
<cnttucme> ?
<Mech0z> if my ubuntu desktop just boots and say Read Error, can that be becuase I removed a drive from a raid6 array?
<cnttucme> what is your pc specs?
<iceroot> Mech0z: yes maybe
<ubuntu> well what im looking for is the type of hdd i need for this dell laptop
<ubuntu> what do i type in the command line
<cnttucme>  df -h
<bu3ziz> hello
<monser> now the aptitude is installing something
<monser> and not displaying what
<monser> WTF
<oCean> monser: control your language here, please. Those acronyms are not welcome here
<cnttucme> hey guys is there a book i can buy for ubuntu?
<cnttucme> Or even linux in general?
<oCean> !manual | cnttucme
<ubottu> cnttucme: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<acroyear2> Hey all, I set a line in etc/network/interfaces to: iface eth0 inet static as it was previously dynamic and the IP kept changing. I also set the fixed IP and netmask. But now I can't seem to communicate with the outside world - stuff like wget no longer works. Am I missing something?
<monser> how to find out what aptitude is installing
<oCean> cnttucme: ^that's a little bit outdated, but still useful. Obviously there are 1000s of books on linux in general
<cnttucme> I was hoping for a book recommendation but ill check that out. Was hoping to learn more about command line.
<monser> it is doing it at the background
<monser> all i see is icon telling package manager is working
<acroyear2> Would I need to set default gateway as well?
<peterrooney> cnttucme: join #bash, and read the docs they suggest in the topic.  and watch.
<cnttucme> Sounds good
<monser> how to uninstall all packages from the gui? and leave the system with cli
<cnttucme> Thanks sir.
<RocheLimit> Duality, I don't know your specific problem, but you could try playing with the audio setings, reduce the system volume below max, see if there are conflicting audio inputs perhaps.
<wylde> acroyear2: if you set a static ip yeas, because dhcp is no longer setting that for you
<monser> how to stop networking manager deleting /etc/resolf.conf
<acroyear2> wylde: Gotcha, that seems to have fixed it, thankyou
<monser> i want to have my own dns server
<cnttucme> rfkill?
<monser> every time network-manager sets it own
<monser> and deletes nameserver i have put in that file
<monser> i killed that aptitude
<monser> now i do nto know what has been installed and what not
<onoez_omg> i need to run two instances of hostapd daemon in order to have two access points on two different interfaces, but is there any proper way to specify both configuration files in /etc/default/hostapd so it could be started over init.d script?
<onoez_omg> thanks and soz for my english (if matters)
<wylde> monser: /var/log/dpkg.log
<AminosAmigos> hell
<AminosAmigos> o
<monser> wylde: how to stop network manager messing with my settings in resolf.conf
<zykotick9> monser: either A) set your DNS in N-M or B) stop using N-M
<wylde> monser: no idea, and I'm not sure you should be arbitrarily playing with thing you don't know how to fix.
<wylde> things*
<monser> well how to learn if  you do not mess arround
<monser> ?
<wylde> monser: research?
<monser> i can nto stop using n-m because i need it for wifi
<monser> but i do not need it for wired
<wylde> monser: google, Ubuntu forums etc
<monser> research can not get you where experience can
<wylde> monser: if you say so...
<monser> that aptitude deleted everything
<dr_willis> network manager has settings to set the dns i recall
<damo22> what ever happened to console control of wifi
<damo22> without n-m
<dr_willis> damo22:  its doable
<damo22> iwconfig and iwpriv etc
<Kazzykid> Hey, could someone help me disable the desktop? Ubuntu noob here
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> Kazzykid:  ffor what reason?
<Kazzykid> ah, thanks, and primarily to free up cpu use for a litecoin miner :)
<krnl> hi. i can see in auth.log, that someone tries to login to the server, and use different usernames in every sec. he's bruteforcing the server with usernames. is there any program that can check it the auth log or somewhere else if an IP has several login failes, and blocks that IP automatically?
<onoez_omg> krnl, seems like portsentry
<monser> how to remove all the gui xorg and everything
<monser> and leave the system with cli
<zykotick9> damo22: the best console-only option for wireless i've found is wicd-curses
<onoez_omg> apt-get purge xorg* or something like that i suppose
<monser> ok
<dr_willis> tight on space?
<zykotick9> monser: you shouldn't remove "xorg and everything", reinstall with the mini iso, then add what you need.
<krnl> onoez_omg: but portsentry only checks for portscans, isnit? how about checking if someone continuously connecting to port 22 where sshd already listening?
<monser> ok i do nto have a terminal anymore
<monser> how to leave the gui and get to the terminal?
<monser> ctrl shift f1 does not help
<dr_willis> krnl there are tools that can auto ban those ips. vua iptables
<krnl> dr_willis: im looking for a tool like this. can u suggest pkg name?
<dr_willis> monser:  the console .alt ctrl f1
<dr_willis> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (oneiric), package size 79 kB, installed size 672 kB
<dr_willis> i think theres another similer to fail2ban
<krnl> dr_willis: thnx
<cnttucme> Who here knows how to get the desktop cube?
<bazhang> !ccsm | cnttucme
<ubottu> cnttucme: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cnttucme> thanks
<dr_willis> cnttucme:  Webupd8 blog site had on usung unity and the cube
<onoez_omg> krnl, still trying to resurrect it in my memory, just give me some time lol
<krnl> onoez_omg: :)
<dr_willis> cube can break unity.  be carefull
<Mikero> Hi, I'm trying to map my mouse buttons correctly but I'm a little stuck on that. I'm changing the Options "ButtonMapping" in my xorg.conf file but it doesn't seem to work.
<onoez_omg> krnl, fail2ban
<cnttucme> "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" is how i installed it. In case anyone else was having trouble.
<krnl> onoez_omg: yeah dr_willis already mentioned, thnx, i installed and it works! :)
<natrixnatrix89> where do I add a domain name & ip that doesn't exist in ubuntu network config to do web testing?
<onoez_omg> sometimes my memory does bad tricks lol
<onoez_omg> as well as my english
<cancer> How to run windows files in kubuntu?
<onoez_omg> i need to run two instances of hostapd daemon in order to have two access points on two different interfaces, but is there any proper way to specify both configuration files in /etc/default/hostapd (for example) so it could be started over init.d script?
<ROBOT1024>  wine or vbox
<daughain> ca someone help me with an automount issue?
<cancer> robot1024: asking whome? !me, them neither wine nor vbox. dual boot.
<cancer> robot1024: can install wine.
<Mikero> cancer: What?
<cancer> mikero: i run this command 'sudo apt-get install wine' but no responce.
<ROBOT1024> cancer:vbox is better
<cancer> robot1024: Vbox in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mikero> cancer: I'm not an advanced user, so I just installed it through Ubuntu Software Center. Seems to work.
<ROBOT1024> cancer: i think vbox is better,wine is too much trouble
<Mikero> ROBOT1024: But vbox is useless with heavy software and games.
<cancer> Robot1024: 'sudo apt-get install vbox' < will this work?
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cnttucme> sudo apt-get install wine
<cnttucme> then hit Y and enter
<klip> cancer: actually for vbox you will have to install windows anyway
<DarkApex> when i start ubuntu one i get this error -                           File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't exist
<dr_willis> wine may work.well. it depends on the app
<DarkApex> i am using 11.10
<cancer> Mikero: i am on dual boot. have installed windows and kubuntu both.
<cnttucme>  
<daughain> How do you get usb drives to automount in 11.10??
<cnttucme> Broken iso? try burning at a slower speed
<cnttucme> 4x
<DarkApex> Please Help
<DarkApex> when i start ubuntu one i get this error -                     File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:  Method "current_status" with signature "" on interface  "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status" doesn't exist
<cnttucme> I told you
<dr_willis> daughain:  at boot time. add entry to /etc/fstab
<cnttucme> Burn a new image and burn at a slower speed
<Mikero> cancer: I am too, and I'm running steam and my games on wine.
<daughain> Or maybe I should ask how to get them to mount somewhere useful
<cnttucme> I had a similar problem and i had to burn at a slower speed and it fixed itself
<daughain> dr_willis, n00b here, what entry, and will that work to mount all drives?
<Mikero> Can anyone help me setup my mouse in Ubuntu? I just need a slight kick in the right direction.
<badr> welcome
<cnttucme> system settings > mouse and touchpad
<cancer> mikero: check This out http://paste.ubuntu.com/877293/ this is responce to "sudo apt-get install wine"
<cancer> robot1024: check This out http://paste.ubuntu.com/877293/ this is responce to "sudo apt-get install wine"
<deuson> say to me
<deuson> ?
<badr> what ?
<ROBOT1024> i don't use wine
<cancer> : check This out http://paste.ubuntu.com/877293/ this is responce to "sudo apt-get install wine"
<cancer> Help http://paste.ubuntu.com/877293/ this is responce to "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Mikero> cnttucme: Thanks, but I should have been more clear :p. What I am actually trying to do atm the moment is mapping the button on the side of my mouse. I tried configuring the xorg.conf "ButtonMapping" Options, but that doesn't seem to work.
<jdownie> anybody here know anything about autofs?
<uragand2> dfvkdfshgkfdjh
<uragand2> bgvmfvhj,mfxdnv.df
<dns53> jdownie not a huge amount but ask your question
<cnttucme> Mikero:hidpoint software (hidpoint.com) is gonna do the job.
<daughain> Ok, can someone telll me where to find the commands to edit fstab to automount usb drives?
<Mikero> cnttucme: Ok, thanks. I'm going to check it out.
<kvartz> 0/ hello every1
<Spyro2> is there another way to copy s(ome)th(ing) and also delete the extraneous files on the destination other than rsync
<kvartz> guys what is bonjour capable chat client for ubuntu?)
<RocheLimit> Spyro2, what have you got against rsync if it does what you want?
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello
<Spyro2> RocheLimit, i'm trying to cp a filesystem over but i cannot chroot into it( there is no such file (/bin/bash) )
<Spyro2> i used rsync --acls --delete --devices --executability --group --hard-links --human-readable --itemize-changes --owner --perms --progress --recursive --specials --times --xattrs --checksum
<Spyro2> and --delete
<RocheLimit> Did you run rsync as root? Is it a permissions problem?
<Spyro2> as root
<Spyro2> yes
<Spyro2> sth i done wrong < tar cp | tar xp -C destination , and chroot workd
<RocheLimit> Did you get errors during the rsync?
<Spyro2> oups didn't check that
<klawd> hi! i installed xubuntu and toyed around with themes. now i dont have minimize/maximize/close buttons anymore
<klawd> can someone help there?
<Stalin___> www'
<klawd> actually i dont even have a toolbar
<kubuntu> Hello! How can I have a fixed IP assigned to my system connected to a network. I get 192.168.1.15 sometimes and at other times 192.168.1.17
<damo22> kubuntu: manual assignment
<kubuntu> damo22: Yes, where exactly?
<damo22> kubuntu, network manager?
<damo22> kubuntu, might be another way, use your router to assign a fixed address per mac address
<kubuntu> damo22: I went there. Where under NM>manual> ipv4 config ?
<kubuntu> damo22: Yes, that works good. But there used to be system way as well
<damo22> kubuntu, i dont know the gui way only console way
<RocheLimit> System settings -> -> Network connections, select wired or wireless, then edit the connection.
<cheater> does ubuntu have anything like /etc/profile.d ? that is, a directory where you put shell files and they get sourced when you start an interactive shell session?
<kubuntu> damo22: Yes, what's the console way?
<damo22> kubuntu, last time i did it i used /etc/network/interfaces and put in a static ip
<kubuntu> damo22: Ah, ok
<cheater> oh, it's still /etc/profile.d. ok.
<cheater> thanks.
<ssiie> if i dont want to use network manager what can i use to start my usb 3g connection ?
<sacarlson> ssiie: I assume you could use a console to connect, but I'm not sure what your 3g connection looks like
<tomodo> if I have a .deb file, can I install that?
<klawd> how can i prevent ubuntu from overwriting my motd?
<sacarlson> tomodo:  if it finds the dependancies you can just double click in nautilus to try to install it
<Spyro2> tomodo, run gdebi or double-click it
<kubuntu> damo22: Adding this line - etho 192.168.1.50 - will help?
<kubuntu> eth0/eth*
<sacarlson> klawd: what's a motd?
<damo22> kubuntu, its not as simple as that, man interfaces
<robin0800> ssiie: you can use wvdial cli or gnome ppp gui
<Spyro2> ssiie, or wicd
<wunnle> hello
<tomodo> thanks!
<monser> hello
<wunnle> my unitys keeps crashing when i press alt-tab. i can re-run unity by dropping the console, but it started to get annoying.
<monser> how to switch back from the console to the gui
<monser> alt+shift+f1 takes you to the console
<monser> how to go back?
<wunnle> ctrl + alt + f7
<RocheLimit> klawd: have you tried update-motd?
<monser> thank you
<s9259> hello
<android-seeker> hello can anyone direct me where i can get help for android
<ssta> if it were me, I'd try #android (just a wild guess)
<monser> if I change the permissions of resolv.conf would that disable network manager to deletes my nameserver ?
<spyros> actually no,
<rootcoma> for me, I put a lock on the file
<spyros> how?
<rootcoma> Let me reference. One moment
<spyros> thnx
<rootcoma> http://forums.vpslink.com/ubuntu/200-howto-howto-lock-resolv-conf.html well actually this looks like a better fix
<rootcoma> actually.. Let me find my old solution
<rootcoma> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<wunnle> anyone knows anything about alt+tab unity crash?
<rootcoma> I have used "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" on 3-4 ubuntu machines, and have never had a problem. You just have to remember to "sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf" before you can edit it again
<dr_willis> hmm. I just use network manager to set my dns servers..
<ssta> there's always more than one way to do it....I disable network manager except on laptops
<kiran> hai
<Guest48957> ok
<Guest48957> i want chat
<Guest48957> thanks
<dr_willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Daughain> Anyone help me with mtab?
<dr_willis> Daughain,  give details of what you are wanting to do.
<Daughain> I wantn to get the system to stop mounting the first usb drive I plug in at /
<dr_willis> at / ? / is the root of your installed system.
<dr_willis> a usb drive should get mounted to some /media/nameornumber
<Daughain> I know, and thats where its ounting it. Have a line in mtab telling it to.
<dr_willis> I dont even see how thats possible.  its fstab that tells where things mount  also..
<Daughain> fstab has a line that tells it to miount at root also.
<dr_willis> when you boot the system / is mounted allready. Plugging in a usb shouldent be remounting  / to it. that would mostliuley crash the system  idmeiatly
<Daughain> I dunno, thats why I came here.
<dr_willis> perhaps a  clean reboot and a pastebin of your /etc/fstab /etc/mtab and mount command output
<Veovis_Muaddib> When setting up an SMB share, as secured here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html I am unable to login from Windows 7.  I am given a login prompt that asks for a login, if I use my credentials it defaults to using WINDOWS\user and the login fails.  I've tried SERVER\user and that also fails.
<Daughain> Rebooted three times in the last 30 min.
<dr_willis> then pastebin the same files/info after inserting a usb.
<Daughain> Lemme reboit again, gonna try another e3dit.
<daughain> Ok, that solved it.
<samuel> hola?
<sacarlson> Veovis_Muaddib: I guess removing security is not an option?  maybe replace with only allow certain ip addresses to access fileshareing
<daughain> /dev/sdb1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1     That line was in fstab, and was causing all my issues.
<sacarlson> Veovis_Muaddib: I was surprized to even get file shareing working at all with window 7 about a week ago (no security)
<geirha> daughain: That's why you always use UUID or LABEL
<Veovis_Muaddib> sacarlson: Yeah, removing is not going to fly.  :P  It's not meant to dissuade someone cracking in, just make sure users can't read each other's documents
<Veovis_Muaddib> sacarlson: Yeah.
<dr_willis> why would you even be editing the / entry in your fstab?
<daughain> geirha, Errr....That has been there since I installed. That came from the mint install I did.
<Veovis_Muaddib> sacarlson: I can get it working fine with no security, but usually I have trouble with securing it.  I got it to work a few months ago and was bragging to other techies I know :P  But set up a new server and now it doesn't work
<dr_willis> last i used mint - it used uuid type nameing in the fstab.
<dr_willis> example line...
<dr_willis> # / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<dr_willis> UUID=422a7921-679c-4a7b-8d24-6b01e5795c65 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<daughain> Dunno. Did a fresh i8nstall on a newly formatted drive using mint. Thats been there the whole time.
<sacarlson> Veovis_Muaddib: how about file share over ssh , that should also work on windows 7, maybe easier to setup security with thta
<theadmin> dr_willis: uuid looks ugly though, I want my fstab to look cute so I use labels. That's just me, there might be other cases.
<dr_willis> determind the UUID of / and put it in there... if you are using mint, you should be asking for help in the mint channels.
<dr_willis> theadmin,  I change my uuids :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: You can change them?
<daughain> Im not, upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> theadmin,  tune2fs command can change them i recall.
<Veovis_Muaddib> sacarlson: Yes, certainly.  But XBMC media shares need to be accessable and I don't think XBMC works with sftp or anything like that
<theadmin> dr_willis: Oh... wow.
<dr_willis> daughain,  you upgraded to 11.10 FROM mint?
<daughain> Thats what it said.
<dr_willis> daughain,  im suprised that worked at all.
<Veovis_Muaddib> dr_willis: Learn something new every day :P  Thanks
<dr_willis> daughain,  it may be worth the while to do a clean install of 11.10
<daughain> No clue, dr_willis , it offered the upgrade and I took it.
<dr_willis> i would find it weird that mint would upgrade you to ubuntu...
<Veovis_Muaddib> daughain: That sounds terrifying.  I'd clean install now personally.
<MonkeyDust> Veovis_Muaddib  clean install is easier and more efficient if you have a separate /home partition
<dr_willis> Many of the ubuntu-spinoffs have big warnings on their web pages about NOT using the upgrade features to upgrade to the latest ubuntu. but wait for them to come out with their own upgrade path.
 * daughain shrugs
<MonkeyDust> wrong nick
<dr_willis> daughain,  what does your lsb_release -a say?
<MonkeyDust> daughain   clean install is easier and more efficient if you have a separate /home partition
<daughain> My issue is solved, so Im happy.
<dr_willis> daughain,  id bet theres going to be many other issues in your future
<preetam> hi my webcam freezes in ubuntu 11.10 while doing video chat..I have nvdia video card
<daughain> dr_willis, I doubt it, thisi8s my wifes netbook, I just needed it to automount usb sticks.
<Sluagh> monkey_dust does using a /home partition with both, say, ubuntu and mint, cause no problems concerning the config files?
<MonkeyDust> Sluagh  yes, guess so
<dr_willis> Sluagh,  shareing the same home dir/user btween disrtos can cause issues.  you could set up each disrto to use its own sub dir on the same partition to keep things more seperate
<Sluagh> monkeydust so maybe using an extra partition for data files that you can even use with windows too would be better, so that you keep home directories for every distro you use?
<daughain> lsb_release says Ubuntu 11.10 oneiric
<dr_willis> daughain,  consider yourself lucky the system even booted after upgrading from mint to ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Sluagh  that would be media files, then, i can think of no other
<Sluagh> monkey dust ok, but do i understand you right that using extra a seperated /home partition is useful if you upgrade or repair the system on root from time to time?
<daughain> Least its working now
<MonkeyDust> Sluagh  yes, it's what i do
<Sluagh> monkeydust i will try that. thank you!
<Forever1> HI everyone
<preetam> please help me my webcam freezes in ubuntu 11.10 while going google video chat
<gagan662> preetam: hey..
<danny> hey
<Veovis_Muaddib> I uncommented the default homes share and enabled browseable, which lets me access the server, but I can see no shares and don't know how to tell Windows 7 my credentials now.
<preetam> yes gagan662: can u please help me in fixing the problem
<danny> where are you from.qaqan
<MonkeyDust> !ot| danny
<ubottu> danny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> dr_willis: any system that went from mint->ubuntu is a franken system and is unmaintainable
<gagan662> danny: Kaneda...;)
<danny> whait's the mater ?/
<danny> oh ,year
<danny> I'M from china
<theadmin> danny: This is a support channel.
<gagan662> danny: cho chachi chi cha..
<theadmin> gagan662: You, too.
<gagan662> oops
<LjL> gagan662: that wasn't funny
<gagan662> sorry
<gagan662> LjL: it wasn't for u..
<bazhang> gagan662, lets move on
<Veovis_Muaddib> back on topic: Who here is up to the challenge of troubleshooting SMB shares?
<dragongirl1>  /bar scroll nicklist * +100%
<Veovis_Muaddib> I'm trying to set up user authentication as per the Ubuntu guide.  When browseable is turned off on a share, I am unable to login from a Windows 7 box, and given a login prompt that doesn't work.  When I turned browsable on because I had forgotten to uncomment it, I can access the server but cannot see any shares.
<jadoe> I get 25% cpu usage from nautilus (on a 4 core cpu). bug?
<ronghail> how do you start sshd?
<sp4z> hi, anyone know an app like htop but for network traffic/connections that runs from cli?
<psycho_oreos> iftop?
<muelli> ronghail: sudo service sshd start
<Whiskey> how do i get terminal to shoq åäö
<sp4z> psycho_oreos: thanks thats perfect
<ronghail> sshd: unrecognized service
<muelli> Whiskey: well, you can set up the compose key that enables you to build those characters easily
<jadoe> sudo service ssh start
<Whiskey> kk
<psycho_oreos> sp4z, nw
<ronghail> yeah I tried guessing all the normal ways too
<Whiskey> and exactly whit that you mean?
<ronghail> that doesn't work either
<ronghail> I mean on udumbo
<ronghail> start:  unknown job: ssh
<muelli> Whiskey: well. I have the compose key on the caps lock key. I can thus easily build ä by pressuig <compose + " + a>
<dr_willis> its not ssh i think.. try tab completion
<dr_willis> sshd perhaps?
<gagan6621> ronghail: have you installed ssh-server?
<jadoe> ronghail: is sshd installed?
<theadmin> ronghail: Look under /etc/init/ for the .conf file.
<dr_willis> sudo service list (I think shows them all)
<ronghail> I did apt-get install openssh-server
<gagan6621> ronghail: reboot..
<ronghail> I didn't install a kernel
<ronghail> this isn't windows
<theadmin> gagan6621: What kind of a suggestion is that? This is Linux
<ronghail> hehe
<dr_willis> willis@SlimUbuntu:~$ sudo service ssh status
<saju_ma> suppose a file is copying to dir /mnt/s1,  i want to remove /mnt/s1 and kill copy operaion,  have any way to do it with a single command,  i tried "rm -rf /mnt/s1"   but not working .
<dr_willis> ssh has always auto started for me when i install the openssh server
<ronghail> unknown job ssh
<doomgiver> hello, guys
<ronghail> yeah always started for me with older versions
<dr_willis> try  that apt-get install line again...
<ronghail> already latest, or something to that effect
<doomgiver> can someone tell me  what can be the side effecs of force-mounting a ntfs filesystem? that might have bad sectors?
<ronghail> already at newest version
<ronghail> there is /etc/init.d/ssh      but it doesn't start sshd
<dr_willis>  ls -l /etc/init/ssh.conf
<dr_willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 667 Feb  6 10:52 /etc/init/ssh.conf
<theadmin> ronghail: Seems to be "ssh", but...
<ronghail> I have that file
<gagan6621> ronghail: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ronghail> yeah did that
<doomgiver> can someone tell me  what can be the side effecs of force-mounting a ntfs filesystem? that might have bad sectors?
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  possible dataloss or currupted files.
<ronghail> it tells me unknown job ssh
<theadmin> ronghail: Something wrong with the initscript itself probably :$
<dr_willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh  status
<dr_willis> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<doomgiver> dr_willis ok,any idea of the extent? will the disk become unusalbe? or will some sort of data recovery be possibe?
<ronghail> yeah it says that here
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  no way anyone can predict.
<doomgiver> dr_willis: and thanks!
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  if you want to get the data in the safest way. Image the disk to a file. perhaps using ddrescue then mount the file.
<ronghail> mkdir /var/run/sshd; /usr/sbin/sshd
<ronghail> runs
<ronghail> pos
<gagan6621> having problem with graphics driver...
<dr_willis> wonder if the sshd command has some verbose output options
<gagan6621> help!
<ronghail> this has nothing to do with the sshd command at all
<dr_willis> gagan662,  state the issue wth more details instead of 'Help!' helps more...
<Syria> hello, i am trying to upgrade to 11.10 but i get this message, How can i solve this please? paste.ubuntu.com/877415/
<ronghail> it has to do with ubuntu's retarded init replacement
<ronghail> and their stupid service management
<dr_willis> ronghail,  its been working for most people for the last 4 releases I belive.. so whatever...
<gagan6621> show 40% cpu while moving windows across desktop...
<gagan6621> xorg use 40% cpu
<ronghail> not the latest though
<doomgiver> dr_willis: wont the image have the same 'defects' as the hdd? also, the disk is not mountable in ubuntu, it asks me to to "chkdsk" in windows (the disk has windows, and im unable to boot from it, and its a crashed one, the case was dropped from several inches while the systems was running)
<dr_willis> or has upstart been the default for more then 4 releases?
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  ddrescue can try to recover bad sectors. thats its main feature. :)
<doomgiver> dr_willis: thanks once again for taking your time out to answer me,
<crizzy> gagan6621: sounds completely normal
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  you dont need to mount it for ddrescue.
<gagan6621> crizzy: is it ok..?
<doomgiver> ok, i;ll see the man pages
<fafu> Hello, I need some help with Ubuntu 11.10.. well first I installed ubuntu 9.04 to my brothers laptop and wifi worked fine.. since it didnt want to update anything on the old ubuntu, I wanted to install the new 11.10.. but now with 11.10, the wifi doesn't work even I put the driver on.. so whats the problem
<doomgiver> also, how big can the image get? the hdd is ~1 tb and about 750 gb is used
<Syria> dr_willis:  Could you please help with this paste.ubuntu.com/877415/  ?
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  also you may want to put it in an usb enclosure and try  whatver disk-rescue tools the manafacture may have. After you image it.
<buzzmandt> Doomgiver                                                                     sg
<dr_willis> Syria,  a summary of the problem would be nice.
<crizzy> gagan6621: linux/x is 100x heavier and crappier than windows, so yes it's normal :)
<buzzmandt> Msg nickserv 685418
<ronghail> nice
<almoxarife> oops
<dr_willis> doomgiver,  ive recovered 2+TB usb hd's befor. :) took over a week.. but i recovered 99% of the files.
<ronghail> heh
<buzzmandt> Oops lol
<doomgiver> hmm, alright! thanks
<gagan6621> crizzy: i thought its lighter than windows...lol
<Syria> dr_willis:  I am trying to upgrade to 11.10 but I get a message telling me "Forbidden Ip"
<crizzy> gagan6621: that's what fanboys want you to believe, but totally not true :)
<crizzy> gagan6621: win7 is 100x faster and less crashy than any linux. sad but true
<Syria> dr_willis:  I have used a global proxy but it didn't work!
<sattu94> dr_willis: A week? How did you keep the system up ?
<doomgiver> wait, did you guys say windows 7 is less crashy and faster than linux?
<ico666> doomgiver: hi
<dr_willis> sattu94,  up? it was reading from a usb-enclosuer..
<MonkeyDust> crizzy  completely true, except for the words used
<theadmin> doomgiver: Just ignore the trolls
<doomgiver> then please explain how i can get 10 second boots with a optimized arch build?
<dr_willis> sattu94,  ddrescue can stop/restart/continue its operations also..
<crizzy> doomgiver: win7 never crashes on me, ubuntu/unity/regular desktop apps on linux on the other hand crash 5 to 50 times / day
<sattu94> dr_willis: No, Power wise ?
<theadmin> doomgiver: I'll call the ops, give me a sec
<doomgiver> ico666: yo
<dr_willis> sattu94,  Huh? I plugged the flakey usb drive into my desktop box...  and used ddrescue
<sattu94> dr_willis: No, dint the lights go away ?
<DocPlatypus> Syria: what program is telling you "forbidden IP"?
<dr_willis> sattu94,  What?
<sattu94> dr_willis: So you had continuous ? electricity for the whole week ?
<dr_willis> sattu94,  err.. yes..
<DocPlatypus> Syria: you should, at minimum, be able to install what's on the CD/DVD without having to worry about network configuration
<sattu94> dr_willis: WoW.
 * dr_willis has 6+ Mo uptime on many of his machines.
<Syria> DocPlatypus:  I am trying to upgrade my system to 11.10, I am from Syria and i can understand why my IP address is forbidden.
<Myrtti> can we move the discussion over the merits of different operating systems elsewhere
<doomgiver> theadmin: ok, i see waht he did there, sorry for disturbing the peace
<Myrtti> thank you
<Syria> DocPlatypus:  But how can I solve this? a global proxy with the apply system wide did not help!
<trijntje> I want to set another shortcut for run command (default is alt+f2). But whatever I set gets ignored and 'run command' is still triggered by alt+f2
<DocPlatypus> Syria: there's gotta be a host somewhere that doesn't ban the country
<sattu94> whois dr_willis
<DocPlatypus> (can't wait for the day when installs over Freenet/GNUNet are a realistic option)
<Kingstone> why is ubuntu better than any other linux distribution?
<Kingstone> i'm looking for a linux system to install
<Myrtti> Kingstone: you're welcome to continue that discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Kingstone: It's not "better" nor "worse". It's somewhat unique though. Ubuntu has developed it's own dekstop, Unity, which I find to be awesome for netbooks or touchscreens, for example. It has a few other tools you won't find elsewhere, too
<DocPlatypus> darn... I tried...
<doomgiver> umm, Kingstone, nothign is 'better' per se
<researcher123> after using the backup utility Deja Dup if I try to restore on a newly formated system, will the new users have same privileges as earlier?
<doomgiver> Kingstone: it all depends on your need
<DocPlatypus> does the entire world have the country of Syria banned for some reason?
<DocPlatypus> since apparently it's an issue for at least one would-be Ubuntu user
<doomgiver> Kingstone: eg, for speed, i'd use arch linux, if i wanted ease of use, i'd choose linux mint or ubuntu
<Myrtti> as I said, you're all welcome to continue the discussion about the merits of different operating systems and linux distributions elsewhere, for example in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gagan6621> crizzy: hey other problem when i turn on transparency in terminal. cpu stuck at 77%
<gagan6621> crizzy: is it ok too?
<ziv_> hello, I'm getting started in Ubuntu anbd I need a bittorrent client. what is a good bittorrent client for Ubuntu?
<doomgiver> you know, i save logs of convos in the chatrooms, they are a WEALTH of knowledge
<DocPlatypus> ziv_: Transmission
<trijntje> ziv_: transmission is installed by default
<doomgiver> THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING ME A BETTER PROGRAMMER
<gagan6621> crizzy: hey other problem when i turn on transparency in terminal. cpu stuck at 77%
<ziv_> thank you!
<theadmin> ziv_: Ubuntu has Transmission built-in, check it and if you don't like it, give the following a shot, too ($IFS=" "): qbittorrent ktorrent deluge rtorrent
<dr_willis> !logs | doomgiver
<ubottu> doomgiver: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<DocPlatypus> ziv_: a bunch of old/obsolete/less featured are still bundled, such as BitTornado and the original BitTorrent client in Python. I recommend not using them, however, and sticking with Transmission
<crizzy> gagan6621: that sounds a bit edgy.. try restarting the terminal if the cpu usage drops again..
<DocPlatypus> ziv_: I second theadmin's advice but I recommend against rtorrent unless you really need a console client
<DocPlatypus> not a huge fan of deluge either
<gagan6621> crizzy: wait..
<MonkeyDust> i prefer deluge
<doomgiver> use rtorrent, cli goodness
<doomgiver> dr_willis: ty once again
<trijntje> How can I set a new shortcut for 'run command' under oneiric? Changeing it in 'keyboard preferences' doesn't take effect
<DocPlatypus> if you like text mode/CLI, sure... if I'm running an unattended seedbox I'll screen/tmux an rtorrent client
<DocPlatypus> but other than that, I stick with Transmission
<gagan6621> crizzy: no affect .....
<ironhalik> Anyone uses any Dells 3G modem with Ubuntu?
<gagan6621> crizzy: now its around 80% ;)
<sattu94> Heh.. O cant seem to download rtorrent using apt. It says IP is forbidden.
<fafu> Hello, I need some help with Ubuntu 11.10.. well first I installed ubuntu 9.04 to my brothers laptop and wifi worked fine.. since it didnt want to update anything on the old ubuntu, I wanted to install the new 11.10.. but now with 11.10, the wifi doesn't work even I put the driver on.. so whats the problem
<MonkeyDust> !bcm | fafu start here
<ubottu> fafu start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DocPlatypus> fafu: is the wireless kill switch turned on? which wireless chipset?
<gagan6621> crizzy: graphics card -> ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<miazio> hejka
<crizzy> gagan6621: uhm dno.. things more or less work fine on my 6870
<gagan6621> crizzy: actually m using Xubuntu 11.10 x86_64 arch..
<fafu> switch is on so it cant be because of that.. broadcom sta wirless driver is only thing what I know about that one.. I'm really noob at things with ubuntu :D
<ronghail> perl modules I have built on lots of previous ubuntu versions aren't building on 11.10.  junk.
<ronghail> get an older version or a better distro
<theadmin> ronghail: Ask actual support questions, this is not a channel for complaining you know. Also, some of the Perl modules might be in the repos.
<dr_willis> or it may be the verion of perl thats the issue.
<ronghail> the proper way to install perl modules is with cpan
<ronghail> there is no problem with perl
<dr_willis> you havent really given any details.. so who knows..
<ronghail> I am just trying to help that guy with his wireless by pointing out that 11.10 is hopeless
<theadmin> ronghail: I assume you *do* have build-essential installed? Without it pretty much nothing is gonna build...
<ronghail> and he should downgrade
<ronghail> yes I have build-essential
 * trijntje recals that there were some missing headers when the perl package was build, and thats why things failed
<gagan6621> theadmin: when i turn on transparency in terminal. cpu stuck at 77%.what to do.
<theadmin> gagan6621: Don't ask random people your questions, for one.
<gagan6621> theadmin: i dint get support so i am asking you..
<monser> man what support
<monser> its help
<monser> support is for the commercials
<theadmin> !patience | gagan6621
<ubottu> gagan6621: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oCean> monser: move on, ok? Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gagan6621> when i turn on transparency in terminal. cpu stuck at 77%.what to do.
<MonkeyDust> not turn on transparency?
<ronghail> also had to install m4 gawk bison and texinfo which are essential to any build but aren't in essential
<gagan6621> MonkeyDust: this is not my answer....
<ronghail> anyway have fun
<helpanoob> was wondering if aptoncd makes a back up of all programes installed at that time of making? not just some
<ziv_> hello, I have another question: I have two monitors, and when watching a fullscreen movie on one screen and working on the other the launcher and the top bar reapear above the video, is it possible to make them disappear?
<kiran> kiran
<pfifo> pfifo
<Sidewinder1> gagan6621, Since no one seems to have your answer (I don't, sorry), have you done a quick search at the forums?  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<pfifo> Is there any downside to migrating to Debian 6 from Ubuntu 10.04?
<trijntje> How can I set a new shortcut for 'run command' under oneiric? Changeing it in 'keyboard preferences' doesn't take effect
<trijntje> pfifo: I guess #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for that. Or ask the people from debian why debian is better than ubuntu
<monser> how can I have passwordless root account?
<theadmin> monser: That's the default.
<pfifo> monser, change the 2nd field of root's entry in /etc/shadow to *
<trijntje> monser: that sounds like a really bad idea, dont do that
<pfifo> theadmin, root has a password by default
<monser> yes I know that it is possible to have root account with no password
<monser> how to do that?
<theadmin> pfifo: Uh not really, it's not set. It's not really empty either.
<pfifo> monser, see my 'advice'
<theadmin> pfifo: The account is just locked out (the password hash is defined as "!", which no sane hash comes out as)
<trijntje> monser: why would you want to do that? Bad idea!
<Sidewinder1> !root > monser
<ubottu> monser, please see my private message
<monser> pfifo:  is this gonna to disable the root account?
<pfifo> monser, no it will enable the root account and anyone who wants to use it can
<monser> ok
<pfifo> ... even if there in china and have bad intentions
<Sidewinder1> Sounds like a great idea. :-(
<monser> what is the /etc/shadow file for?
<trijntje> pfifo: don't tell people how to do that kind of thing.. If they dont know how to they shouldn't be taught ;)
<monser> man
<pfifo> trijntje, ill make a note of it
<monser> why do you want to restrict the knowledge
<monser> trijntje: this is not an free soft attitude
<theadmin> monser: Becuase it's silly to do silly things?...
<Kaizen> "silly" and "bad idea" are opinions not truths, if someone wants to have a passwordless root it's up to them
<pfifo> monser, type 'man shadow' to get all the details about what it is and how it works
<trijntje> monser: the point is that it's dangerous to do that. And if you have to ask help to set an empty root password, it *really* dangerous
<sitmaudat> hi man
<sitmaudat> i have a problem
<monser> the point is to spread and share what you know.Not telling the others not to tell
<monser> this is the point
<trijntje> sitmaudat: ask away
<trijntje> monser: you should read the legend of king Midas
<boxODER> seriously
<boxODER> ;)
<mi3> conky
<Xirrin1> I'm hoping someone might be able to provide me a little direction? I have a Mac Mini from about 4 years ago and am attempting to install linux on it. I have a Logitech diNovo keyboard that connects via bluetooth. The keyboard works perfectly fine to boot up, select a boot method, and type up until the bootup copmletes. Once complete I get the following message: "Bluetooth: hci- urb f72de180 submission failed" and the keyboard/mouse ac
<sitmaudat_> /home/sitmaudat/Desktop/kmm/hook.c:27: Error: unsupported for `mov'
<sitmaudat_> /home/sitmaudat/Desktop/kmm/hook.c:32: Error: unsupported for `mov'
<sitmaudat_> could you help me
<sitmaudat_> my cpu is i5-480m
<MonkeyDust> Xirrin1  install Ubuntu on it, or some other distro?
<sitmaudat_> it does not have the instruction of "mov"
<sitmaudat_> ubuntu
<sitmaudat_> unsupport for 'mov'
<pfifo> sitmaudat_, this is ubuntu support, you should ask in #gcc
<Xirrin1> Both Ubuntu and BackTrack do the same thing :(
<saju_ma> #fuser -k IMG_ww1;rm -rf IMG_ww1  nor killing processes,  have any way ?
<MonkeyDust> Xirrin1  Backtrack is not supported here, so stick to Ubuntu for now
<sitmaudat_> sorry  I haven't get it
<theadmin> sitmaudat_: Not everybody is talking about your issue.
<theadmin> !patience | sitmaudat
<ubottu> sitmaudat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xirrin1> Not a problem. The Ubuntu disk is what is in there at the moment.
<trijntje> sitmaudat: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Xirrin1> Just swapped it. Its strange though because it works normally until the boot sequence completes and then once the OS is up and ready to go it just stops working. I suspect an incompatible BT driver?
<sitmaudat_> i am typing a kernel module
<MonkeyDust> Xirrin1  which ubuntu version is it, on that rather old mac?
<Xirrin1> I've tried both 8.10 x86 and 10.04 x86
<Shojo> !seen ActionParsnip
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Shojo> :(
<Shojo> could someone help me with a firewall issue?
<MonkeyDust> Xirrin1  i found this, find "bluetooth" on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnMacMini
<luca> ciao
<pfifo> !anyone | Shojo
<ubottu> Shojo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Xirrin1> Thanks for the find MonkeyDust! It looks like I've been following them already based on a quick glance but I'll take some time and dig through it - plus it looks like there's a BT section on there as well. You rock!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Xirrin1> I'll try it all out and let you know what happens!
<MonkeyDust> Xirrin1  my advice is to upgrade to a newer ubuntu version, it seems BT is not well supported on MacMini/Ubuntu http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu 10.04*
<luca> ciao
<pfifo> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wunnle> my unitys keeps crashing when i press alt-tab. i can re-run unity by dropping the console, but it started to get annoying.
<Zaitzev> wunnle: that happens to me randomly too
<wunnle> Zaitzev, are you using empathy?
<wunnle> also, how can i change pictures folder destination? i have two operation systems on my computer, so i want to use a common folder.
<aseem> wunnle, picture folder destination as in ?
<pfifo> wunnle, use a soft link
<wunnle> pfifo, ok
<Zaitzev> wunnle: I am, occationally (whenever I remember to logon to it)
<wunnle> Zaitzev, i suspect from empathy for this unity crash.
<MonkeyDust> wunnle  you could create a new partition and move the files you want to share to that partition
<wunnle> MonkeyDust, i already have another partition. I just want to learn pictures in home folder have a destination property.
<pjk> hello
<pfifo> hi
<mi3> HELLO
<mi3> how can i load my plymouth screen without rebooting?
<Erealz> anyone work with hexedit need some help i need to change edit a file but it seem like i cant touch the  string on the sides but i can edit the hex numbers ?
<Halexander9000> Greetings Gentlehumans! Is there a way to set custom dimensions and position manually for application windows?
<pfifo> Erealz, i use bless and it does that just fine
<itaylor57> Erealz, you might try ghex
<Erealz> nevermind i found the option to edit the hex and string on the side you know letters on the side
<MonkeyDust> !find hex | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Found: libconvert-binhex-perl, dhex, fetchexc, ghex, ghextris, hex-a-hop, hexalate, hexcurse, hexdiff, hexec (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hex&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Erealz> it just tab to switch between them
<Erealz> and f2 to save the change
<ramdan21> hello . . . .
<luca> ciao
<pfifo> MonkeyDust, no no no, it would be much better toask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots which hexeditor is the best
<pfifo> luca, this is an english only chatroom
<pfifo> Halexander9000, yes there is, almost all gui apps accept the -geom switch
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with ssh: i have 2 computers, a server and a desktop, and i set up a ssh-connection.... now i was tired of entering the password everytime and made a rsa-keypair, which i alrdy transferred (only the .pub of course) to the server, but when i connect, a windows opens, which asks me for the passphrase, then i can log in... how can i get rid of this window? i just want to connect without entering any password or pas
<greenit> sphrase
<AchlysEpithet> X_0, howdy
<AchlysEpithet> =)
<AchlysEpithet> Initiated a SYN stealth scan for nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v -Pn 83.235.109.17, x_
<AchlysEpithet> * X_0
<AchlysEpithet> Thats for d3eniz
<AchlysEpithet> =)
<FloodBot1> AchlysEpithet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AchlysEpithet> Sure thing, I am faster than you are FloodBot1.
<AchlysEpithet> Watch and be jealous. xD
<pfifo> greenit, you need to generate a rsa-keypair that isnt protected with a passphrasse
<pfifo> !enter AchlysEpithet
<greenit> pfifo, i tried this too, but then it says that the agent is not able to log in with this key...
<velko> Halexander9000, there was also a program called devilspie but i don't know if it plays nicely with your environment. you can just try it
<pfifo> greenit, you messed up somewhere, start at the beginning and try again
<MonkeyDust> greenit  there is an ssh account called "anonymous"
<greenit> pfifo, k
<tsimpson> greenit: the password is not the SSH password, but the password you set when you created the key-pair. if you don't want that, then you should create a key-pair without a password
<greenit> tsimpson, k
<diverdude> Im trying to install nvidia drivers on a lenovo W520 which has 2 graphiccards as shown in this terminal output: bin.cakephp.org/view/329506174. When i try to install the drivers and reboot the system hangs and cannot start up. So i have to go to recoverymode and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which then enables me to boot the system...but with very poor graphic capabilities. How can i fix it so that the system is running with optimal NVIDIA
<diverdude> drivers? Please someone help.
<greenit> pfifo, do you know how i can remove the existing key from the ssh-agent?
<velko> MonkeyDust, this is the first time i hear about such account btw
<greenit> pfifo, because this message displays with the new keypair: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<Halexander9000> pfifo: velko: Actually, I think I found a way to change the size of my resolution mode itself. Should work nicely for my purposes. Thanks anyway.
<MonkeyDust> velko  my mistake, it's FTP, not SSH that has "anonymous"
<mi3> how can i load my plymouth screen without rebooting?
<pfifo> greenit, delete the file that you scp'd
<delinquentme> im trying to run a bash script called test         and im getting this sillyness: -bash: .: /usr/bin/test: cannot execute binary file
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  did you make it executable with chmod +x ?
<delinquentme> MonkeyDust, i thought all it needed was the bash config line @ the top
<delinquentme> chmod 755 test right?
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  you mean the bin/bash thingy ?
<pfifo> its called a shebang
<diverdude> Im trying to install nvidia drivers on a lenovo W520 which has 2 graphiccards as shown in this terminal output: bin.cakephp.org/view/329506174. When i try to install the drivers and reboot the system hangs and cannot start up. So i have to go to recoverymode and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf, which then enables me to boot the system...but with very poor graphic capabilities. How can i fix it so that the system is running with optimal NVIDIA
<diverdude> drivers? Please someone help.
<velko> delinquentme, also check if the first line in the file is "#!/bin/bash" (or make sure you call your script like "bash /usr/bin/test"
<delinquentme> yeah
<delinquentme> yeap i've got this: #!/usr/bin/env bash
<victor___> Hi. Does it make any diference if I install ubuntu via USB stick or with the Windows Installer (WUBI) ?
<delinquentme> top line  ... and im calling it with "  . test "
<theadmin> victor___: A lot of difference
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, Using WUBI, it'll install it under windows's bootloader.
<theadmin> victor___: Normal installation is more stable, WUBI hardly ever works it seems
<AchlysEpithet> And as an application... you'll get to remove ubuntu from software package remove/add.
<velko> delinquentme, not ". test" but only "test" or "/usr/bin/test"
<pfifo> delinquentme, the file still needs to be executable and you must either place it in PATH or call it using a path
<victor___> Okay, so just a regular usb memory stick is ok?
<itaylor57> delinquentme, using a bash script named test is not a good idea, there is a bash command test
<MonkeyDust> victor___  wubi is a "pseudo installation", it cannot be upgraded and is more limited than a real installation
<theadmin> victor___: Sure, long as it's big enough
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, its okay but it usually gives you a lot of issue in the long run.
<victor___> Allright i've never seen options to boot from usb but
<AchlysEpithet> It often keeps crashing on discreen graphic drivers, -.-
<victor___> Somethig I have to change in bios possibly?
<AchlysEpithet> That kept happening with my Jaunty.
<itaylor57> delinquentme, give it a different name like trial
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, the BIOS doesn't have anything to do with a WUBI.
<delinquentme> that was the issue
<mi3> can anyone suggest how can I create my own plymouth screen?
<delinquentme> itaylor57, lolol i did! and there is another module called trial!
<theadmin> victor___: Yeah, you need to set your bios to boot from your USB, if it can't you have to use a third-party tool like plop to boot your liveusb
<victor___> Im refering to installing via usb stick, does it boot loading from it or how does it work? sorry for the confusion
<delinquentme> its now zonk and it works :D
<victor___> Allright theadmin, thanks.
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, http://joekuan.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/plymouth-create-your-own-splash-screen-with-scrolling-boot-messages/
<victor___> Is there any reason 32bit is tagged as reccomended on ubuntu.com?
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, he meant like in wubi, I guess. :P
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, because many processors are 32 bit.
<victor___> Ah okay but 64 just as stable?
<pfifo> victor___, 32bit version supports more hardware than 64bit
<AchlysEpithet> Though 64bit options are available, many softwares don't have their 64bit versions out yet.
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, its pretty stable.
<victor___> Yeah i had some problems downloading 32bit libs the other day
<victor___> To get them to run
<AchlysEpithet> Like Flash doesn't have its 64bit out yet.
<victor___> But running 64bit with 32bit libs is pretty much the same thing?
<MonkeyDust> victor___  32bit runs on both 32 and 64bit hardware -- 64bit only on 64bit hardware
<victor___> Its not like im doing anything major
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, thats running a hummingbird in a wind tunnel.
<AchlysEpithet> It wouldn't matter much unless you need to utilise the processor's 64bit instruction set.
<victor___> Hmm. So what would you reccomend me? Its my laptop atm
<AchlysEpithet> Stuff like encoding would be comparitively faster.
<victor___> i7 2630m
<AchlysEpithet> It matters if you run a PHP parser.
<AchlysEpithet> Or anything such.
<AchlysEpithet> =).
<FloodBot1> AchlysEpithet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: err I want a one with an animation, i have a script but its a little erroneous
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, you should use a 64bit
<AchlysEpithet> Your processor is 64bit compatible already.
<AchlysEpithet> And I believe it does have VT/x.
<victor___> Im just gonna stream some video to my tv, and ply around with minor things
<victor___> Ok thanks for the input
<victor___> Do i just put the iso file on the stick and thats it? :P
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, still, 64bit is a good way to go.
<victor___> Just wanna be safe:)
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, No not that way.
<AchlysEpithet> Use unet boot in.
<AchlysEpithet> What it basically does is extract the ISO file on a thumb drive.
<AchlysEpithet> And then create a bootloader.
<AchlysEpithet> Do you want me to fetch you a link?
<victor___> Sure, yes please
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, one moment.
<AchlysEpithet> http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/568/unetbootin-windows-568.exe/download
<AchlysEpithet> That one, victor___.
<velko> AchlysEpithet, since debian squeeze ubuntu and debian have hybrid iso images. you can just dd the iso image to the stick and it will work
<victor___> okay, thanks :)
<victor___>  http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/568/unetbootin-windows-568.exe/download
<victor___> oops sorry
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, http://askubuntu.com/questions/84045/how-do-i-run-a-custom-animated-bootscreen should get you started.
<AchlysEpithet> velko, I think victor___ meant copying the ISO file to the stic.
<AchlysEpithet> :P
<AchlysEpithet> * stick.
<AchlysEpithet> pardon me if I am getting it wrong though.
<AchlysEpithet> Because you usually need to make a disc have a boot flag to make it boot.
<AchlysEpithet> And a boot loader that'll load a kernel, an init and all that shit.
<velko> AchlysEpithet, yes this wont work. but there is no need for netbootin
<AchlysEpithet> velko, there are alternatives, certainl.
<AchlysEpithet> * certainly.
<pfifo> !language | AchlysEpithet
<ubottu> AchlysEpithet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AchlysEpithet> But UnetBootin is a bit hassel-free, I'd rather say.
<X_0> unetbootin can be a pain...at times
<AchlysEpithet> ubottu, do what you are suppoed to, little bot. xD.
<ubottu> AchlysEpithet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AchlysEpithet> X_0, its never pain to me.
<AchlysEpithet> ubottu, you're dumb any way. You're like a trash running on a dell precision edge workstation with a PIII underclocked to a milivolt. xDDD
<ubottu> AchlysEpithet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: here is the paste of my screen it works correctly [it loads 71 frames] can it run above 400? http://pastebin.com/rCmjs6mH
<AchlysEpithet> This bores me now. -.-
<AchlysEpithet> Let me check, mi3.
<mi3> ok
<pfifo> !bottreat
<victor___> Alot more dists to choose from on unetbootin
<victor___> 11.10 Live/HDmedia I suppose
<victor___> _x64 ofc!
<AchlysEpithet> Apparently, that is okay, mi3.
<AchlysEpithet> Though I can't confirm you on the fadein options there.
<victor___> Oh nvm i could load a diskimage :P
<AchlysEpithet> I didn't try it out yet.
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, Mhm. True that.
<Zaitzev> Flash in Google Chrome stopped working for me out of the blue..and I don't have a clue what to do with it. Any ideas, anyone?
<AchlysEpithet> I find storing ISOs a better option.
<AchlysEpithet> Zaitzev, is your ubuntu 64bit?
<Zaitzev> yes
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: can i load more then 400 images?
<AchlysEpithet> Same old 64bit issue, Zaitzev.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: in that?
<Zaitzev> AchlysEpithet: so it just randomly stops working?
<AchlysEpithet> Been waiting for months to find when they have a 64bit out, Zaitzev.
<AchlysEpithet> It is a bug.
<mi3> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<AchlysEpithet> You could google it, the ubuntu bug database has it.
<Zaitzev> I'm trusting it exists, no need to read..
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, I am sorry, I am not aware of the frame limitations.
<AchlysEpithet> But not likely it'd let you have 400 frames.
<AchlysEpithet> I just checked the code, seems neat.
<AchlysEpithet> Playing a 150 is a safe bet, mi3.
<AchlysEpithet> Zaitzev, Mhm.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: can you suggest where can I get more help regarding plymouth?
<AchlysEpithet> Though you should always check to see if there are bugs and shit already. xD
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, would you prefer a link?
<mi3> ok
<Zaitzev> 64-bit systems has been around for what, a decade or so soon? and they have yet to build flash plugins that works for it? wtf..
<itaylor57> !language | AchlysEpithet
<ubottu> AchlysEpithet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AchlysEpithet> itaylor57, sigh. -.-
<pfifo> AchlysEpithet, your not allowed to swear in this channel
<AchlysEpithet> Mm. Well. Sure, I am not.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: ?
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth <--- thats a bit of an official documentation. But that should get you stareted.
<AchlysEpithet> * started even.
<victor___> Oh just making sure. I can still dual boot it right?
<AchlysEpithet> X_0, b33r, sir.
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, of course you can!
<AchlysEpithet> =D
<AchlysEpithet> Just change your bios to boot from flash drive.
<AchlysEpithet> Oh and btw, old Bioses don't have the option to boot from flash drive.
<victor___> Can the installer make partitions or should I allocate free space in windows beforehand?
<AchlysEpithet> But most new ones do, all those post 2004 ones.
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, the installer can.
<victor___> I only have 1 partition atm so..
<AchlysEpithet> It uses its default partition manager.
<victor___> 350/600gb
<AchlysEpithet> Gparted.
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, will work.
<AchlysEpithet> I ran ubuntu on a Toaster ffs.
<AchlysEpithet> xD
<victor___> okay so it wont screw up windows? :P
<victor___> haha
<AchlysEpithet> Well it was a toaster with a mini-itx.
<AchlysEpithet> I needed one for the toilet.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: thats too simple where else can i get help related to plymouth?
<X_0> arun pvt
<mi3> is there any channel?
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, some hard code stuff, I have this.. wait. hold on a second.
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, not channel really.
<AchlysEpithet> =X.
<AchlysEpithet> X_0, leave me one, hobo.
<mi3> ok
<X_0> stfu and pm
<helpanoob> hey does one need to defrag ubuntu as one would wimblows?
<theadmin> helpanoob: Nope
<AchlysEpithet> X_0, =(
<AchlysEpithet> Okay
<AchlysEpithet> Errr.. I need a minute here mi3 and victor___ .
<AchlysEpithet> Sorry
<AchlysEpithet> :P
<AchlysEpithet> I guess I owe X_0 some money.
<victor___> o_O
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: take your time
<AchlysEpithet> Umm... I'll get in a minute or two
<AchlysEpithet> Am sorry
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: its ok take your time no need to be sorry, come on!
<AchlysEpithet> xD
<bosong>  anyone heard of artificial telepathy ?
<AchlysEpithet> I came in here for after maybe a year, quite frankly.
<under> How. How can I remove unity and install gnome classic? Thanks.
<AchlysEpithet> I am not a regular here. xDDD.
<dlentz> under, what version of ubuntu?
<under> last one
<theadmin> under: Not possible for Oneiric.
<JohnNapster> hello y'all
<under> WHAT?
<theadmin> under: Gnome 2 is no longer developed, so... You have to wave it goodbye. Try XFCE.
<dlentz> well, MATE is probably possible from a ppa
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, I guess http://joekuan.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/plymouth-create-your-own-splash-screen-with-scrolling-boot-messages/ is all I have got, I am afraid.
<AchlysEpithet> =\
<AchlysEpithet> But it seems pretty helpful to me.
<AchlysEpithet> I used one of those to create a nasty mac one. xD
<bosong> under i have 11.10 and dont like unity. i installed gnome-shell and gnome-panel. i then choose classic gnomre]]
<maebara> hey. i've got a little problem. when i try to luch Far Cry through wine everything works fine expect sound. there is no sound in game. anyway to fix it?
<AchlysEpithet> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/Scripts , mi3
<AchlysEpithet> Thats the whole documentations that you'd need.
<bosong> i then choose classic gnome at login time
<AchlysEpithet> But apparently, its having no sample scripts.
<under> okay
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, let me know if that does.
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, ping. :P
<victor___> So before I venture to installing. I have now made the boot-thingy with UNetbootin. I used the 11.10 desktop amd64.iso, successfully. I am currently running windows on a single partition. A 600gb hdd with 60% free. So ubuntu installer can make this happen? Create a partition out of the sole and only one I have right now? And dual boot magic?
<AchlysEpithet> Oi, wb eon__.
<victor___> Because the partition is all allocated space, even if its not used?
<AchlysEpithet> X_0, can you do a tracert on eon's I need the last hop, my nmap refuses to start up.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: umm do you know i was talking about the script i pasted?  i increased it to 105 [see line 173] can you suggest how?
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, It doesn't matter. It'll automatically change the format of the partition.
<AchlysEpithet> Lets say you have a 500gig hDD.
<AchlysEpithet> and 250 Gig is for windows.
<delinquentme> http://169.254.169.254/  << is this a reserved IP address?
<AchlysEpithet> And you have another 250 gig partition that you don't mind sparing.
<auronandace> victor___: it will resize
<AchlysEpithet> So you could use the rest of the 250G (Whether formatted or unallocated) to run ubuntu.
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: umm sorry how to make it to 300?
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, Gparted will guid you. You can pull a slider.
<victor___> Ah okay, thanks :)
<AchlysEpithet> xD
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: is there some calculation?
<AchlysEpithet> Its all easy.
<victor___> Has it always been like that?
<victor___> Well the last 5 years atleast
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, I am sorry, I am not qutie aware of the frame limits as I told you.
<JohnNapster> in ubuntu source code (more exactly in the update-manager package), how can i get the currenty installed ubuntu version? i am writing a patch and want to fix a string to say "Ubuntu %s is blah blah blah" % version     what should i put instead of the 'version' reference  ??
<victor___> Anyway, reboot time :)
<bosong> delinquentme it looks like an apipa address for internal networking only
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, Sort of. xD
<mi3> AchlysEpithet: can you explain me the calculation that has been done?
<victor___> wish me luck, although im certain its not needed :P
<victor___> Thanks alot AchlysEpithet
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, I'll check 173 quick.
<velko> victor___, do a backup first
<AchlysEpithet> victor___, naaah. thats all right
<AchlysEpithet> :P
<AchlysEpithet> Godspeed!
<theadmin> JohnNapster: This isn't really helpful, but you can look at /etc/*-release files and the output of various lsb_release commands. e.g. on a 11.10 system, "lsb_release -sc" will return "oneiric"
<JohnNapster> i want the number, like "12.04"
<bosong> delinquentme The Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) has reserved 169.254.0.0-169.254.255.255 for Automatic Private IP Addressing. As a result, APIPA provides an address that is guaranteed not to conflict with routable addresses.
<AchlysEpithet> As far as I understand, it defines when after reaching particular number of frames it loops back, mi3?
<AchlysEpithet> I just checked the synatxes and all, I didn't see all of it really.
<theadmin> JohnNapster: lsb_release -sr
<mi3> ohh i see!
<AchlysEpithet> =).
<AchlysEpithet> But the code looks clean, mi3.
<JohnNapster> theadmin: i cannot use that command in a script
<mi3> i want it to stop looping and continue
<AchlysEpithet> Umm.  could run it on an environment maybe.
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, thats that you ded in line 169.
<delinquentme> bosong, thanks much!
<JohnNapster> theadmin: i cannot use that command in a script... i am fixing the update-manager source code
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Depends on your programming languages, most have some statement like exec() or system() or whatever.
<mi3> what?
<JohnNapster> theadmin: which would you recommend?
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, you set loop = 0;
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Which ARE you coding in?
<JohnNapster> theadmin: python
<mi3> ok how do I stop it from looping?
<JohnNapster> theadmin: which python command would you recommend?
<AchlysEpithet> mi3, Not very sure. I can say from line 173 that it'd start looping after reaching particular number of frames.
<mi3> i hate to see it looping from frame 61 i guess
<AchlysEpithet> Indeed. -.- . Loops freak me out.
<AchlysEpithet> xD
<JohnNapster> theadmin: something like platform.version_string()
<mi3> i am referring to line 175
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Something like this would work...: ubuntu_version = os.system("lsb_release -sr")
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Not too into Python personally, not sure if there is a native way to get it (probably not)
<pfifo> theadmin, no, that returnt she exit code
<velko> theadmin, i don't think so. this will return the exit status of the command
<theadmin> pfifo: Oh, doh... How would I go about getting the output?
<pfifo> JohnNapster, open, /usr/bin/lsb_release and READ it, it is a python script
<JohnNapster> theadmin: platform.system() returns "Linux"  ...  i want something that would return "12.04" or "11.10" or.... you get the idea
<theadmin> JohnNapster: I know what you mean, I don't think it's possible to do it by a simple function call
<pfifo> JohnNapster, see above
<wylde> gksu nautilus
<theadmin> wylde: This is not a terminal window
<wylde> bah wrong window focused ><
<JohnNapster> how does ubuntu code in general get its version string ?
<pfifo> JohnNapster, from the file /etc/lsb-release
<JohnNapster> another thing...
<ablyss> most all code uses subprocesses to read strings
<JohnNapster> what's the package name of the Overview thing in ubuntu?
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Teh wut? You mean the main menu thing, the dash? That's provided by the unity package, I believe.
<JohnNapster> in my Overview screen it says  ubuntu 12.04 LTS  and not  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS   (ubuntu --> Ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  ask in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Ah that, gnome-system-monitor or whatnot probably (if it's still that)
<theadmin> (not sure)
<delinquentme> i want to set a shell variable to the value which gets returned by this call : wget -q -O - http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/instance-id
<delinquentme> $NARF = wget -q -O - http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/instance-id isnt doing it :D
<icons> hey guys
<pfifo> delinquentme, omit the $
<theadmin> delinquentme: blah = $(command)
<tenobjects> Is inotify a server
<JohnNapster> theadmin: i'll take a look at it
<ablyss> delinquentme, export narf=blah
<delinquentme> ah!
<theadmin> delinquentme: If you prefer, you can also go Perl-style: blah = `command`
<icons> can anyone help me with this !! I want to change the default gnome-launcher-panel-icon so when adding a new menu item the icon is a different one to the default spring looking icon
<no_gravity> Good Morning! Whats the current linux way of compressing a directory? "tar -zcvf my_folder.tar.gz my_folder"? Does that compress with maximum compression?
<delinquentme> nerp     not working>>>   narf = $(wget -q -O - http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data/instance-id)
<theadmin> delinquentme: Get rid of the spaces
<theadmin> Sorry
<theadmin> >.<
<icons> can anyone help me with this !! I want to change the default gnome-launcher-panel-icon so when adding a new menu item the icon is a different one to the default spring looking icon
<ablyss> theadmin, spaces are not allowed in bash e.g., blah=$(command)
<theadmin> ablyss: That's what I said just now, I forgot bash is so picky (been coding in Perl for the past few days which has a somewhat similar syntax in many things)
<delinquentme> awesome! TIL i why the $ is used to denote bash
<delinquentme> theadmin, +10 points
<theadmin> delinquentme: lol, well -- yeah, spaces. If you want the variable to be available to child processes (things you start from this shell/script) you'll have to export it.
<JohnNapster> theadmin: nope, it isn't the gnome-system-monitor
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Ah sorry, hm... Not sure what else it may be then.
<JohnNapster> theadmin: it's the Overview window... i can't remember how i opened it
<theadmin> JohnNapster: I've not used Ubuntu for ages so that doesn't ring any bells xD I remember that the system monitor used to have some page with basic system info, at least earlier
<bosong> theadmin what are you using just now ?
<theadmin> bosong: Right now? Windows 7. Well, my main operating systems are W7 and Arch Linux, with Gentoo on my shell account. This is also offtopic.
<JohnNapster> theadmin: it does, but it isn't the thing that has the typo in it
<velko> no_gravity, gzip and bzip can compress only single files, no directories. for this reason you can use tar to concatenate all files from a directory into one file. and use gzip or bzip to compress it. you can also tell tar to compress the archive on the fly (with the options z or j). but you cannot specify the compression level
<JohnNapster> theadmin: it's sort of like the ubuntu About box
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  12.04 is still in development, it will be corrected, imo
<velko> no_gravity, your command is correct. but if you want to select the compression level, you have to split it in two steps
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Hmmm.... Dunno where you found that xD
<no_gravity> velko: ok, i will go with the default compression level
<JohnNapster> MonkeyDust: can youtell me how to open the About (Overview) box in Ubuntu 12.04  ?
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  no, better ask that in the 12.04 channel #ubuntu+1
<JohnNapster> ok
<harry_> how to download load the whole one year log of ubuntu support?
<Xeneth> Weekend sucks for getting answers in ocher channels.  There's alway's talking her though:)  gives me something.
<harry_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bosong> theadmin why archlinux ?
<Xeneth> err other
<theadmin> bosong: As said before, offtopic. If you want, we can take this to a pm session.
<pfifo> jesus, weekend? I thought it was tuesday
<harry_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/  how to download the whole year ?
<MonkeyDust> pfifo  this *is* year 2012, don't forget
<theadmin> harry_: sudo apt-get install httrack && httrack http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/
<theadmin> harry_: Something along those lines.
<theadmin> harry_: Or wget -r
<theadmin> But... it'll give you a lot more than what you probably want
<harry_> wow thanks
<theadmin> harry_: Get webhttrack, filter filenames by "ubuntu.txt" for instance, and make sure they are in the year you want.
<JohnNapster> ha! i found it
<dlentz> JohnNapster, if you don't know how you opened it, then neither do i
<theadmin> harry_: That's about it
<JohnNapster> MonkeyDust: are you on ubuntu 12.04?
<dlentz> JohnNapster, i am on precise
<harry_> Thanks
<JohnNapster> dlentz: please open the system settings
<JohnNapster> then click the first icon in the systm section
<JohnNapster> Details  asically
<JohnNapster> basically
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  no, 11.10
<dlentz> JohnNapster, i don't have unity :\ (i use xfce) and unity doesn't run in my vm
<JohnNapster> too bad
<JohnNapster> anyone on precise and has unity installed??
<OerHeks> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> ask in #ubuntu+1 JohnNapster
<pfifo> where can I get 12.10 support? #ubuntu+2
<MonkeyDust> pfifo  in #ubuntu+3
<auronandace> pfifo: it isn't started yet
<Kaizen> where do i configure the system wide proxy settings in lubuntu?
<pfifo> does apt-get create a log? does dpkg?
<quazimodo> this is absurd, my computer has cached the video im watching fully and yet the flash player in firefox *still* lags an randomly locks up for a second or two
<quazimodo> is this an ubuntu common issue?
<pfifo> quazimodo, I usually have to disable hardware acceleration
<quazimodo> pfifo: where do i do that?
<nbubuntu> hi , i have some simple question , as default does ubuntu 10.10 configure iptablet or ufw firewall ? because I wanted to open port . Torrent file deluge and vuze is in yellow state mentioning port problem
<pfifo> quazimodo, right click the video
<quazimodo> pfifo: ok tried that, lets see
<quazimodo> nope froze up right now
<pfifo> nbubuntu, by default, atleast in 10.04, all firewalls are disabled
<OerHeks> nbubuntu, port problems can be solved in your router
<nbubuntu> pfifo : I am getting yellow health on vuze
<pfifo> nbubuntu, are you forwarding ports through your router properly?
<nbubuntu> OerHeks : pretty sure port are open on the router , let me check
<pfifo> nbubuntu, are BOTH programs trying to use the same port at the same time?
<bosong> i run trnsmission and i dont have to do anything to the router
<pfifo> nbubuntu, are you trying to use a port less than 1024
<nbubuntu> pfifo : dont think so , it's 5xxxx random number port range
<quazimodo> pfifo: ok so thats not working, then ill run off and ask the firefox guys or flash guys?
<pfifo> quazimodo, I dont have any other ideas
<dommer> can someone help me with a wine issue?  Is there a WINE channel even?
<pfifo> #whinehq
<pfifo> #winehq
<MonkeyDust> dommer  try #winehq
<MonkeyDust> "whine" is funnier, though ;)
<JohnNapster> hello
<JohnNapster> me again :D
<victor__> Hi again.. Im in the installer mode right now, SSHing to my ECS.. The installation frooze during the keyboard layout selection
<victor__> Appearently a known bug when using the keyboard instead of mouse, but touchpad wouldnt work so had to tab everything during installation
<victor__> Can I kill the installation process? and restart it without rebooting?
<pfifo> victor__, yeah
<candlepin> hey stein-afk
<victor__> How can i locate the id of the installer? novice here..
<victor__> to kill it*
<pfifo> victor__, `ps aux | grep ubiquity`
<dommer> Ok no ones answering in thewre :U
<MonkeyDust> dommer  be more patient
<pfifo> dommer, linux is not made to play games, if you cant get it to wrk in wine, then run it in windows
<dommer> It's not a game I'm trying to instyall >:
<dommer> install*
<MonkeyDust> dommer  maybe there's a linux equivalent, what do you want to do
<candlepin> ponies
<subdesign> hi need a little help. possibly i chmod my filesystem, and cant log in to ubuntu
<subdesign> what can i do?
<pfifo> !gq | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<dommer> MonkeyDust - Install reaper audio workstation.  There is no linux equiv, has to run in wine.
<pfifo> dommer, does the appdb have it listed?
<MonkeyDust> dommer  there's Rosegarden and Audacity
<bosong> subdesign can you log in on the terminal ? ctrl+alt+f1
<JohnNapster> when you click on System Settings...  in the Unity desktop... what package does the Unit desktop use for its system settings thingy?
<dommer> That's not the issue.  I think it might be the root settings, but I'm not sure.  I would have to get to root and see the permissions to know, but I don't know how to do that.
<subdesign> bosong: boot to recovery mode: yes
<shaneo> hey guys so i plugged my usb into my pc this morning and for some reason it is read only and wont let me copy file to or from it any suggestions on what may have happened and how i could fix it
<JohnNapster> when you click on System Settings...  in the Unity desktop... what package does the Unity desktop use/call/whatever for its system settings details thingy?
<bosong> subdesign what happens when you do a normal boot ?
<dommer> monkeydust - I've used audacity before, it's ok, I'm just better with REAPER.  Plus I learn how to use wine.
<andrey_> hi
<dommer> herro
<subdesign> bosong: after entering password the login screan appears again
<JohnNapster> unity-system-settings ot someting like that?
<andrey_> how to change dns nameservers in ubuntu server 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> dommer  are you familiar with "wineasio" ?
<andrey_> without resolv.conf
<dommer> no monkeydust
<theBatMan> hi
<MonkeyDust> dommer  I found this and continued searching "wine asio" http://www.davehayes.org/2007/04/27/howto-reaper-on-ubuntu-linux-with-wineasio
<nbubuntu> pfifo : router port is open but deluge show no incoming connection
<luca> ciao
<bosong> at the login screen type ctrl+alt+f1 and log in from the terminal
<theBatMan> ciao luca
<subdesign> bosong: and then?
<bosong> subdesign you will at least have narrowed it down to a problem with unity/gnome
<subdesign> bosong: i see
<subdesign> thx trying out
<pfifo> nbubuntu1, what is the output of `lsof -i -n | grep 'LISTEN'` can you pastebin
<theBatMan> hi
<imnichol> Hey does anyone know how to figure out what package "/usr/bin/ldd" is in?
 * mneptok cues the Bono theme
<pfifo> imnichol, its from binutils
<mneptok> err ... wait. it was The Edge.
<MonkeyDust> imnichol  try apt-cache policy
<imnichol> pfifo, thanks, is there a command that will tell me for any given file what package it is from?
<pfifo> imnichol, the program 'apt-file' can do that
<imnichol> MonkeyDust, pfifo, thank you very much
<bluefrog> JohnNapster, gnome-control-center info
<imnichol> pfifo, apt-file tells me that ldd is actually in libc-bin
<imnichol> Just FYI ;)
<The_BROS> Anybody knows why it is not possible to move data from Firefox to Chromium?
<JohnNapster> data?
<subdesign> bosong: i can successfully log in from terminal. is it a good sign?
<AminosAmigos> he means preferences
<JohnNapster> yyou mean the bookmarks?
<nbubuntu1> pfifo : /usr/bin/ 10809  ub  24u  IPv4  88742      0t0  TCP *:55807 (LISTEN)
<pfifo> imnichol, ahh, binutils is /usr/bin/ld
<JohnNapster> how to list all running processes in ubuntu?
<theadmin> JohnNapster: ps aux
<imnichol> pfifo, an honest mistake, and you've really helped.  Thanks a bunch
<JohnNapster> ah, thanks
<theadmin> JohnNapster: That's for the current user though
<bosong> subdesign yes and no. it means your account is ok but there is something wrong with unity/gnome
<JohnNapster> theadmin: good enough for me ;)
<The_BROS> <JohnNapster> yes
<bosong> subdesign can you log into your gui using another account ?
<subdesign> bosong: no, result is the same
<theadmin> JohnNapster: You can also install and use htop, a nice command-line task manager tool
<phpserver> Hello,what is the default windows manager in ubuntu
<theadmin> phpserver: compiz
<phpserver> ubuntu 10.04
<gvo> gnome
<theadmin> gvo: That's a desktop environment, a window manager is e.g. compiz or metacity
<gvo> ok
<bosong> subdesign im out of ideas, hopefully one of the gurus here can take you further
<JohnNapster> okay let's say i would like to list currently running apps... how can i do that? i would like to get the name of that System Settings > Details thing
<pfifo> nbubuntu1, and port 55807 is routed to your machine?
<phpserver> does compiz support immovable windows
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  can you login using the Guest account?
<gvo> JohnNapster: htop?
<subdesign> MonkeyDust: no
<JohnNapster> htop okay
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  what screen are you in now, how far can you get?
<subdesign> MonkeyDust: im on windows now or?
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  you lost me
<subdesign> MonkeyDust: on ubuntu im using compiz
<giva> hello
<giva> good morning people
<gvo> subdesign: describe what you are seeing on your screen.
<cotterall> subdesign: do you remember what chmod command you ran? was it something like chmod -R xxx /
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  if you see compiz, then you are logged in
<subdesign> cotterall: i wanted to chmod 0664 files , coz has problems with file uploads (php)
<gvo> subdesign: are you looking at a terminal window or a gui ?
<JohnNapster> htop is very colorful and stuff, but i can't get the name of that thing
<gvo> JohnNapster: What thing?
<subdesign> gvo: i talk about gui, on terminal i can log in with my user
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  what are you looking for?
<JohnNapster> i have opened the window and closed it and saw in htop that compiz was displayed at the top of the list and then back to htop
<JohnNapster> i am looking for the name of the  System Settings > Details  thing
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  what are you trying to do or accomplish?
<gvo> JohnNapster: What do you mean at the top and back to htop?
<subdesign> MonkeyDust: the gui log in screen loads, but after entering password comes a black screen then again the log in screen
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  that's called lightDM
<gvo> subdesign: so your login is failing, right?
<subdesign> hm
<subdesign> gvo: right
<MonkeyDust> ok, now we're getting somewhere
<centaur> hello
<gvo> subdesign: can you get a terminal screen up by C-A-F1 ??
<centaur> how can I ask a question for emacs here?
<gvo> Better to go to #emacs
<theadmin> centaur: Well, if it's not Ubuntu-specific might be best to ask in their channels
<subdesign> gvo: you think when? on the graph login screen? or in recovery mode?
<MonkeyDust> centaur  just ask and wait
<centaur> could you please tell me how can i get to emacs?
<centaur> i am new to irc
<theadmin> centaur: /join #emacs
<gvo> subdesign: Now, can you do a C-A-F1
<centaur> thank you both for replying
<ssta> install it and run it (either from the menus or by typing "emacs" at a terminal
<centaur>  /join #emacs
<subdesign> gvo: sorry im on windows now to able to do irc
<theadmin> centaur: No whitespace in front
<alfkil> hello
<gvo> OK
<alfkil> how do I connect to another server
<alfkil> ?
<theadmin> alfkil: /server irc.example.org
<diverdude> i did sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, how do i then install the nvidia drivers?
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  take note, then: on your ubuntu machine, press ctrl-alt-F - you get a terminal screen - work from there
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  take note, then: on your ubuntu machine, press ctrl-alt-F1 - you get a terminal screen - work from there
<JohnNapster> i have opened the System Settings > Details thing (in Unity desktop) and closed it and saw in htop that "compiz" was displayed as the command on the htop's list --- and then the command on the top of the htop's list was quickly changed to "htop"
<subdesign> MonkeyDust: ok and what to do?
<gvo> subdesign: boot again and do the C-A-F1 at the login prompt and edit .xsession-errors and see if you can find anything of interest, like error messages.
<MonkeyDust> subdesign  ask firther advice to repair
<MonkeyDust> further*
<subdesign> ok
<JohnNapster> gvo are you on launchpad?
<subdesign> thx brb
<gvo> subdesign: you can install windows software that will let you mount your linux partion so you could see that file from windows.
<gvo> JohnNapster: No
<subdesign> gvo: really?
<gvo> Yes,
<subdesign> gvo: an i can possibly backup my var/www and database fileS?
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  what are you looking for in htop?
<diverdude> i did sudo apt-get purge nvidia*, how do i then install the nvidia drivers?
<danielcg25> Hi
<subdesign> gvo: what is the name of this windows app?
<JohnNapster> MonkeyDust: i wanna know what's the process name of the thing when i click on System Settings > Details
<gvo> subdesign: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9449
<JohnNapster> process name or the launchpad package name
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  try ps -e
<danielcg25> I want to install Ubuntu on a usb flashdrive, how do I do that? (not put the installer on it, install the os so I can boot from the usb stick)
<theadmin> danielcg25: Just install like you normally do, but install to the USB stick, eh
<antaras_> hi there !!!
<antaras_> sorry for my english
<gvo> danielcg25: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<subdesign> gvo: ok bookmarked, going to ubuntu brb
<antaras_> i use ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and after update i can't see the wireless icon but i am connected properly..
<antaras_> did you know someone what i can do  ?
<danielcg25> ok, that's what I thought but I wasn't sure. I haven't done anything with linux in a while, haha
<JohnNapster> i found a typo in it and i want to fix it in the right package
<CharminTheMoose> What causes more system resources to be used: X's default grey screen or xsetroot -solid black?
<torgeir_> Hello. Im wondering if someone can explain how i can log dhcp into an own file? In the default configuration file i can see "log-facilit local7" - So i can change this to a new local. Where can i define what file this is going to be?
<Zanzacar> Has anyone used eclipse, and done file.io stuff? I cant get eclipse to read in a simple file  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563629/ is my code and directory
<JohnNapster> am running Chromium, Terminal and some other thing i cannot name
<gvo> Zanzacar: Try #eclipse
<JohnNapster> i am running Chromium, Terminal and some other thing i cannot name (System Settings > Details)   how to get the name of that last thing  ??
<JohnNapster> in the console
<JohnNapster> i want it to spit out the name of this shit
<JohnNapster> sorry for the bad word
<JohnNapster> ubuntu precise 32-bit
<gvo> JohnNapster: I'm not familiar with System settings >details.
<JohnNapster> unity desktop
<Zanzacar> gvo: been there. tried that. no one around.
<pfifo> JohnNapster, ps aux
<gvo> JohnNapster: Forget it.
<gvo> Zanzacar: Happens.
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  details of what, exactly?
<JohnNapster> pfifo:  i did that and i can't find the thing in the plethora of other things running
<wylde> he's lloking for the typo in the UbuntuLogo.png in the gnome-control-center package :)
<wylde> looking*
<gvo> MonkeyDust: He wants to fix a type in the output of the Sytems Settings >Deatils output
<gvo> typo
<JohnNapster> MonkeyDust: Details is just one thing in the settings
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  in 12.04?
<JohnNapster> yup
<JohnNapster> beta1
<wylde> JohnNapster: gnome-control-center
<JohnNapster> ah!
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  we repeatedly asked you to go to #ubuntu+1
<Sa7an> anybody using an android ? need help coonecting to stuff?
<JohnNapster> wylde: thanks
<theBatMan> hi
<antaras_> i use ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and after update i can't see the wireless icon but i am connected properly..   any ideas .. ?
<diverdude> how can i see where
<diverdude> how do i mount a usb stick i terminal
<JohnNapster> mount command
<diverdude> JohnNapster: i know
<gvo> diverdude: usually a usb stick will come up automatically
<JohnNapster> eah
<JohnNapster> yeah, ubuntu does that automatically
<diverdude> JohnNapster: but how do i know which sdb?
<subdesign> re
<gvo> dmesg | tail
<camaron_> hola?
<JohnNapster> sdb?
<gvo> diverdude: ^^
<JohnNapster> what is sdb?
<subdesign> gvo: .xsession-errors: mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
<diverdude> JohnNapster: you know sda1 sda2 sda3 etc
<JohnNapster> oh that
<antaras_> diverdude,  open gparted to find whick
<CharminTheMoose> What causes more system resources to be used: X's default grey screen or xsetroot -solid black?
<gvo> diverdude: dmesg | tail
<JohnNapster> dmesg | tail
<gvo> subdesign:  google that error.
<camaron_> es la primera vez que entro por aquí
<auronandace> !google | gvo
<ubottu> gvo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<gvo> fu
<subdesign> gvo: doing
<MonkeyDust> !es| camaron_
<ubottu> camaron_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<diverdude> that just shows 922.540441 xhci_hcd 0000:0e:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep
<Nach0z> subdesign: are you starting X as root?
<JohnNapster> diverdude: just try to mount everything you can imagine
<JohnNapster> sudo mount /sda1 ...
<diverdude> it also shows new high speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
<gvo> diverdude: I'm guessing the stick isn't being recognixed.
<JohnNapster> or maybe you have issues with the  /media  thing?
<subdesign> gvo: found one: http://goo.gl/XNp5M - and yes, i have a tmp permission problem with php upload
<subdesign> so maybe thats the problem
<JohnNapster> diverdude: is your account in the admin group ?
<acovrig> I am trying to use arecord and handbrake with Ubuntu 11.10, and can't get either one to work: arecord doesn't record any sound (no volume) and handbrake won't install.
<gvo> diverdude: look for lines like [1400130.487594] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
<gvo> [1400130.487607]  sdd: sdd1
<diverdude> JohnNapster: yeah it is
<JohnNapster> hmmm
<gvo> subdesign: that's a start
<JohnNapster> diverdude: which version of ubuntu?
<diverdude> JohnNapster: 11.10
<cheako> Hello, did someone call me?
<subdesign> a+x == 1777 ?
<subdesign> a+w
<JohnNapster> diverdude: what file system does the usb device have?
<diverdude> JohnNapster: im guessing fat32
<JohnNapster> hmmm, that should work
<diverdude> not sure though...maybe ext4
<victor__> I just recently installed ubuntu via usb-drive and it all works now, however, upon booting it says something about a disk missing, cant recall exact message, could reboot if nobody has a clue..It tells me to wait to continue and I do and everything works, and press a button to reformat, blabla :P
<JohnNapster> you plug your usb in and what happens?
<psyqiq> hello
<victor__> Just prior to the login screen.
<victor__> psyqiq, Hello
<gvo> diverdude: Did you see the links in your dmesg like I showed you?
<gvo> links=lines
<JohnNapster> plug in your usb key and open the home folder
<acovrig> nevermind handbrake I didn't notice it was capitalized HandBrakeCLI (I was `locate handbrake`) :P -but I need to get arecrod to work (rec-from sox) doesn't work either
<psyqiq> i have a weird issue...my wifi only connects when i connect with my smartphone to the router...
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  plug it in and type sudo blkid in a Terminal
<diverdude> gvo: no...nothing with write-through
<psyqiq> i`m on 11.10
<JohnNapster> do you see at the upper left anything?
<gvo> diverdude: OK try MonkeyDust suggestion
<jparker> Can someone help me figure out how to upgrade mysql 5.1.31 on ubuntu 10.0.4 to mysql 5.1.61?
<jparker> I cant seem to find a how too online
<JohnNapster> blkid   what does that do?
<gvo> block id
<JohnNapster> oh
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: ahhh that shows 2 devis
<MonkeyDust> aaahhhh :)
<psyqiq> any ideas?
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: one has TYPE=ext4 other has TYPE=SWAP
<wylde> JohnNapster: btw...that U you're looking for is exactly the way Ubuntu Bold font displays a capital U
<gvo> so your system isn't seeing the usb stick.
<subdesign> brb
<diverdude> its not?
<gvo> Nope
<JohnNapster> wylde: it looks typo-ish   doesn't it?
<Sa7an> ooh i made the news!!!
<diverdude> blahh :/
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  what's the outcome of sudo blkid ? use pastebin to show us
<wylde> JohnNapster: yep, but that's how it is in the font
<psyqiq> it takes ages for the wifi to connect to the router on 11.10
<gvo> MonkeyDust it's just his root partition and swap
<psyqiq> any fix?
<antaras_> i use ubuntu 10.04  and after update i can't see the wireless icon but i am connected properly..   any ideas .. ?
<wylde> only difference between capital U and lowercase is the bottom right of the letter.
<JohnNapster> diverdude: i plugged in my usb and typed  sudo blkid and i got  something in  /dev/sdb1   and fs=ntfs
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  you too, use pastebinit
<JohnNapster> do you have anything mounted  at /dev/sdbX that has fs fat32?
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: its on a crashed machine - no network :( But its something like /dev/sda1: UUID="long alphanum string" TYPE="ext4" and /dev/sda5: UUID="..." TYPE="SWAP"
<JohnNapster> that's not it
<gvo> MonkeyDust: vfat too
<JohnNapster> that's the swap partition of your system
<JohnNapster> not usb key
<diverdude> and the ext4 ?
<gvo> MonkeyDust: His system isn't recognizing the usb
<gvo> root partition
<MonkeyDust> ah
<diverdude> maybe its because its in recovery mode?
<JohnNapster> ext4 is your "normal" partition where you have your files on
<psyqiq> CAN ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME IF THERE IS ANY FIX ? IT TAKES AGES FOR THE WIFI TO CONNECT TO THE ROUTER
<gvo> diverdude: Yes
<JohnNapster> like music etc.
<diverdude> it cannot read USB in recovery mode?
<auronandace> !caps | psyqiq
<MonkeyDust> !caps| psyqiq
<ubottu> psyqiq: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<candlepin> kony called
<gvo> diverdude: maybe  try this.  dmesg | tail -22
<gvo> then install your usb stick and wait a few seconds and type dmesg| tail -22 again.
<gvo> Compare the output.  Look for what was printed after you plugged it in.
<gvo> It may give you a hint as to why it isn't being recognized.
<victor__> Anyone succesfully installed XBMC on ubuntu? The documentation says i should add a repository line but it seems to be outdated
<diverdude> gvo: hmm that writes a lot of stuff
<gvo> Max of 44 lines total.
<jparker> can anyone help me install a newer version of mysqll?
<gvo> redirect the output to a file if necessary.
<jparker> ubuntu 10.0.4 only has mysql 5.1.41
<jparker> I need mysql 5.1.61
<JohnNapster> diverdude: do you still have your usb plugged in  ?
<antaras_> i use ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and after update i can't see the wireless icon but i am connected properly..   any ideas .. ?
<JohnNapster> diverdude: do you still have your usb plugged in  ?   try   mount /dev/sdb1
<gvo> diverdude if you're root, fdisk -l
<GASSYPOOTS> i cant get BIOS selector ro appeat
<GASSYPOOTS> appear
<gvo> But that won't do anything if blkid didn't see it.
<gvo> Oh well.
<gvo> JohnNapster: /dev/sdb1 can't exist if blkid didn't see it.
<JohnNapster> then he must have a corrupted  fstab
<orated> What is ubuntu-10.04.'4'?
<locsmif> Hi all. Anybody familiar with I/O errors booting Ubuntu from an external harddisk using USB 3?
<gvo> JohnNapster: ?
<subdesign> gvo, MonkeyDust : thx, i can log in now to ubuntu sudo chmod 1777 /tmp worked
<gvo> subdesign: Good.
<GASSYPOOTS> how do i make BIOS appear
<MonkeyDust> !yay| subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: Glad you made it! :-)
<shades> I just installed vsftpd. i did a passwd ftp and then I gave it my password... but I can't seem to login as the user ftp.. what gives?
<locsmif> Root filesystem disappears at random after a while and the system because unusable instantly. I've seen some discussion online but I'm unaware if there's a fix. Any pointers?
<subdesign> gvo, MonkeyDust : but it was some prom, my left side icons again are big, so some settings are lost
<subdesign> *prob
<orated> What is ubuntu-10.04.'4'? (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download)
<subdesign> i made a mega db backup i dont want this again :P
<subdesign> *i make
<dr_willis> locsmif,  if theres io errors. the device can get removed  or remounted read only,  sounds like the HD is dieing. or has other issues.
<auronandace> orated: a periodic release with the updates included since 10.4.3
<acidrain> i properly shutdown a ubuntu 11.04 box, and after reboot the network manager says no network devices available. how can i fix this? and why did this happen?
<antaras_> i use ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and after update i can't see the wireless icon but i am connected properly..   any ideas .. ?
<JohnNapster> diverdude:  please look what you have in    /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gvo> JohnNapster: That's got nothing to do with his problem.
<acidrain> any solutions?
<dr_willis> acidrain,  what kind of network card do you have?
<victor__> I downloaded the latest nvidia drivers for my gfx and linux 64bit. I checked the permission tab on the file to be able to run as a program. However I have to run it as root, how do I do that via GUI?
<gvo> acidrain: wireless?
<victor__> Or via line...
<shades>   
<MonkeyDust> orated  "the fourth maintenance update to Ubuntu's 10.04 LTS release" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-February/000155.html
<acidrain> wired
<ryannathans> how can I start xfce4 after forwarding X over a ssh
<acidrain> gvo: its wired. network card is realtek, its been modded to run on an older driver that works
<shades> hmm it seems I can't login as the user ftp because it's a dameon or something... when I try to load the users & groups GUI tool it lags real bad and hangs.. and i have to kill the process users-admin because it will not close when i click on the red x, what gives?
<acidrain> gvo: also its been working for quite a while
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  one normally run specific apps. not the whole desktop.
<gvo> acidrain: lsmod and see that the driver was installed.
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  is this on a local lan or over the internet?
<victor__> I dont understand, I just installed ubuntu fresh and I never picked a root password, how am I supposed to login as root to install the nvidia.run package?
<ryannathans> dr_willis: lan
<victor__> su ./file ?
<MonkeyDust> victor__  you don't login as root
<ryannathans> ryannathans@hitech:~$ xclock
<ryannathans> Error: Can't open display:
<gvo> victor__: sudo
<acidrain> gvo: i did lsmod, but i dont see anything mentioning the driver.
<victor__> "You appear to be running an Xserver, please exit X before installing"
<gvo> victor__: the password it askes for is yours not root's
<acidrain> gvo: but like i said, its been installed for MONTHS. and all of a sudden its gone?
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  if you need a 'whole' remote desktop on the local box. you could use xdmcp, or vnc, or rdp,  depending on how you want to 'work'  or just run the specific apps you need and let them appear on the local box.
<victor__> What does that mean? :P
<ryannathans> dr_willis: how can I just run one app?
<quazimodo> why does ubuntu insist I use shitty video players?
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  if you can see both monitors of both pc's you could use synergy to share the keyboard.
<ryannathans> dr_willis: I'm getting "Error: Can
<gvo> victor__: You become root using sugo.
<quazimodo> since ive been using ubuntu it has shipped with the shittiest media players
<victor__> Successfully ran it with the sudo command now and that prompted
<gvo> sudo
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  ssh -X remote    run the app.
<velko> ryannathans, check that on the server you enabled xforwarding and that you connect with "ssh -X"
<quazimodo> why not ship with mplayer and save everyones time?
<dr_willis> or was it -x   i forget... :)
<dr_willis> !ssh | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ryannathans> dr_willis: I'm getting
<ryannathans> Error: Can't open display:
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  you dident use -X then is my first gues
<ryannathans> dr_willis: i'm using putty
<MonkeyDust> quazimodo  please join #insultubuntu
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  on windows? or linux?
<victor__>  " ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<victor__>          installing." when running sudo ./file
<victor__> is X the GUI?
<ryannathans> windows, I ticked forwarding X11 and typed in localhost:2 after vnc4server -geometry 1440x900 on the localhost:2
<acidrain> my main concern is why has linux all of a sudden disregarded my network configurations after months of having them?
<quazimodo> MonkeyDust: except im not insluting ubuntu, i love ubuntu, i dont understand how all these great things come together and include crappy parole
<velko> victor__, yes
<gvo> acidrain: do you know what module is your driver?
<dr_willis> victor__,  yes.. what are you trying to do exactly?
<Church> it's imho better/more universal to use -Y instead of -X for x11 forwarding via ssh
<victor__> Installing the most recent appriopriate nvidia drivers
<victor__> Since the generic ones did not support opengl
<victor__> for my card, atleast
<dr_willis> -Y i think is perfered on a local lan.
<victor__> (taken from nvidia.com)
<acidrain> gvo: hang on, let me find out where it was installed to,
<dr_willis> victor__,  you may want to look for some guides on askubuntu.com about using the latest.
<diverdude> is it possible to mount usb sticks in recovery mode?
<Church> had few java crapish gui apps (eg. for managing few disk arrays) that had their problems with -X but worked fine with -X
<MonkeyDust> quazimodo  VLC does/plays about everything
<velko> victor__, you have to switch to a virual terminal with ctrl+alt+f1, login as your user, stop x "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop" and run your script
<dr_willis> diverdude,  yes. use the proper mount command.
<gvo> acidrain: Did you upgrade your kernel recently?
<orated> MonkeyDust: Thanks. Secondly, do you know if laptop users should install desktop or netbook version? 'coz http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent is not working
<victor__> Oh.. allright velko, thanks. i'll double check askubuntu.com dr_willis :)
<acidrain> gvo: RTL8168/8111
<Church> err, fine with -Y that is.
<acidrain> gvo: i did do a system update, but why would that mess with what i have done?
<diverdude> dr_willis: which one is that?
<dr_willis> victor__,  ive seen way to many people have issues when trying the 'latest' nvidia driver installer.
<Holden> My cpu doesn't support virtualization. I tried to boot lucid iso...can someone confirm me that qemu is much slower than virtualbox? Or am I doing something wrong?
<dr_willis> diverdude,  totally depens on yoru system.  sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/MAKEADIR
<dr_willis> !mount | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ryannathans> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<gvo> acidrain: well if you installed a new kernel then you'll have to reins6tall the modules (drivers) for that card.
<MonkeyDust> orated  use desktop => netbook != laptop
<diverdude> dr_willis: yes exactly..my problem is to find out what XX is in /dev/sdXX
<dr_willis> ryannathans,   you are using putty under windows? or linux?
<ryannathans> dr_willis: i said windows
<gvo> dr_willis: his usb stick isn't being detected.
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  then you needt o have an actual X server running on the box. for the apps to appear on. Or just use VNC
<shades> hmmm
<gvo> dr_willis no /dev/sd?  anything.
<shades> i made a new user but I can't upload files as this user, i'm getting a permission denied error..
<diverdude> dr_willis: ?
<gvo> dr_willis other than swap and his root partion.
<quazimodo> MonkeyDust: yeah vlc is fine, parole and before that totem were the issues
<dr_willis> gvo,  dmesg soon after he plugs it in.. if not seen.. its very likely a dead usb. or dead port.
<ryannathans> dr_willis: I have an x server running on localhost:2 started by vnc4server -geometry 1440x900
<gvo> dr_willis: we've already been there.
<MonkeyDust> quazimodo  "if everything else fails, join #ubuntu" :)
<gvo> dr_willis it's not showing up in dmesg.
<ryannathans> dr_willis: if I run x on this computer, who's processor and whose gpu is used?
<diverdude> funny thing is that when i plug it in., 3 lines appear in the terminal...so its not totally dead
<diverdude> and the USB stick works on other machines
<shades> does anyone have any idea?
<gvo> diverdude what three lines?
<locsmif> dr_willis: the hdd is fine..
<diverdude> 3091.833176 usb 3-2:new high speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
<diverdude> and then
<victor___> If shift+ctrl +1 switched to virtual terminal, how do i switch back? :P
<ryannathans> dr_willis: if I run x on this computer, who's processor and whose gpu is used?
<diverdude> 3091.833176 xhci_hcd 0000:0e:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep
<diverdude> four of those lines
<Church> diverdude: you are not typing that all, aren't you? :) you know that you can select text in xterm/gnome terminal/whatever alike and paste it in irc client?
<gvo> victor___: ALT-f7
<victor___> thanks
<diverdude> Church: yes i am
<gvo> victor___ maybe
<victor__> phew :D
<diverdude> Church: you know that this is a crashed computer without network?? so no i cannot paste it
<Church> oh, i didn't.
 * Church noticed only latest bit about usb key
<gvo> Church I think he has two computers
<diverdude> yes i have
<victor__> velko: I couldnt stop it like that :/ ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop) that is
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  if you have more than one pc in the same network, you can ssh to the "bad" pc and use pastebin
<gvo> I have to go.  diverdude good luck.
<victor__> said command not found*
<diverdude> computer is crashed because of bad driver support for graphic drivers...so i wanted to try and copy a Xorg.conf using USB key...but ofc. i also cannot mount USB
<diverdude> arrrrg
<gvo> MonkeyDust: The badk computer has no network.
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  both.
<gvo> bad
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  not even a local network?
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  gpu/local cpu to display the app. remote to do the apps main processing
<diverdude> MonkeyDust: no its in recoverymode.....i dont think there is any network...ifconfig returns nothing
<tominglis> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04, and have run into a dependency problem when dist-upgrading my installation - here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VKVXVzcx - does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<Church> diverdude: if it's not getting mounted automatically, from kernel log (eg. via command 'dmesg') you can see what device is assigned to that key (eg. /dev/sdc or alike), type fdisk -l /dev/sdc to list partitions on it and try mount it directly on some mountpoint
<MonkeyDust> tominglis  #ubuntu+1
<tominglis> thanks
<ryannathans> dr_willis: so what is being used to say, render a 3d app
<Pickleface> hi, I recetnly started using the button on my computer to shut my computer down
<Church> eg. mkdir /tmp/usb ; mount /dev/sdc1 /tmp/usb
<Pickleface> and now it takes like 20-30 mins to just boot up?
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  the local GPU/CPU would be doing most of the work.
<Pickleface> I only have linux on my computer btw
<paul_uk> anyone here have experience with here-docs?  How do you treat $hello as a string rather than a variable ?
<acidrain> gvo: where do i install the driver modules again? i just refound the driver
<MonkeyDust> paul_uk  in bash?
<paul_uk> MonkeyDust, yeah
<nomihc> paul_uk
<MonkeyDust> paul_uk  there the #bash channel
<nomihc> \$hello
<victor__> Why can't i shutdown X? Fresh desktop install .10 I tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and gdm3 stop?
<paul_uk> nomihc, thanks
<MonkeyDust> paul_uk  there's the #bash channel
<Church> Pickleface: sounds like bootup process is waiting for something to complete/timeout. If you have that gui with progressbar thingie on boot, you can press 'esc' to switch to more verbose text mode and see what actually is slowing down things
<victor__> even tried service gdm3 stop and invoke-rc.d gdm3 stop
<Pickleface> Church: I get like 4 options on bootup now ? If I just leave it for a while it boots up by itself?
<wiherek> hi. I chose the wrong program for a file association in chromium and now cant change it. I disabled it in gconf-editor and now cant even see it there. also when I click on a link to that file, it doesnt open
<wiherek> I am talking about magnet links for bit torrent
<Church> Pickleface: i don't mean options in bootloader, but later on, when booting
<dr_willis> victor__,  what release of ubuntu are you using?
<Church> Pickleface: .. i'm veeery distantly guessing from powerbutton mention that you are not shutting down, but simply powering off, which might be bad in that sense, that filesystems need checking on boot, so if very big filesystems, sometimes it might take long time
<victor__> dr_willis,  11.10 desktop x64
<nomihc> victor__, /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<dr_willis> victor__,  its using lightdm  is the reason. :) not gdm
<victor__> aha, thanks :)
<GASSYPOOTS> how do I change back to Windows 7 without the original installation disc by using ubuntu
<ryannathans> grub
<ryannathans> unless you deleted windows when installing
<Pickleface> Church: yeah powering off
<MonkeyDust> GASSYPOOTS  reboot and choose W7 in the menu
<Pickleface> Church: how do I fix it ?.......
<ryannathans> dr_willis: just installed an x server for windows, about to try again'
<dig> hello :) How can i check when ubuntu was installed on my PC?
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  oh? which one?
<root_> 有没有说中文的？
<dr_willis> dig,  never really noticed a 'date of install' file. :)
<ryannathans> dr_willis: Xming
<ryannathans> http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<GASSYPOOTS> why does grub appear when i start  it up
<oCean> !cn | root_
<ubottu> root_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Church> Pickleface: for more speedy access filesystems cache things in ram and only ocasionally sync changes to filesystem. hence on normal shutting down changes get properly synced to disk and filesystems unmounted. <- just use normal shutdown from menu/whatever.
<GASSYPOOTS> doesnt
<root_> 好 谢谢
<dr_willis> ryannathans,  xming works very well. but it can be a bit confuseing to someone thats never used ssh/X/Xforwarding. but its wizard works well.
<Church> Pickleface: .. of course if filesystem check was the reason for slow boot.
<ex0> or use... sudo init 0
<dlentz> GASSYPOOTS, hold shift when you start
<dig> dr_willis: but there are so many logs and things... I'd be dissapointed if it can't be checked :)
<dr_willis> tap the shift key like a  tapdancer on caffine. :)
<ryannathans> dr_willis: I'm a hardened ssh user. Never played with a gui though
<GASSYPOOTS> that all?
<dlentz> dig, it's in bug reports, so there must be a log somewhere
<Pickleface> Church: oh..okay so how do I fix it ?......
<dr_willis> GASSYPOOTS,  if grub menu is hidden.. shift key makes it show
<dig> dlentz: yup i saw it there too but i don't want to file a bug just to see it :)
<MonkeyDust> dig  type ls -l /boot => the date is the installation date
<acidrain> gvo: thx for help. i fixed it
<Sa7an> hi guys !
<MonkeyDust> dig  type ls -l /boot/grub => the date is the installation date
<eQuiNoX__> hi guys, could someone help me compile this right? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563820/
<Church> Pickleface: i already told you. you should 1st confirm if that was the case, eg. if on boot you have for very long time 'checking filesystem blablabla', then probably that's the reason. and simply use normal shutdown to prevent such problems in future instead of pressing power button.
<victor__> Hmm and now to start it? :P sudo /etc/init.d/lightgdm start ?
<Pickleface> Church: kk
<MonkeyDust> eQuiNoX__  in human language, please?
<oCean> MonkeyDust: dig, ls -l /boot/grub will just show contents of grub directory, that's definitely not install date (not for me at least) If I run ls -al /etc/issue for example I think that's the date I actually installed this laptop
<Church> Pickleface: i'm guessing that shutdown command shouldn't be that hard to find in whatever GUI desktop environment you use menus.
<MonkeyDust> dig  take oCean 's advice, it's more accurate
<eQuiNoX__> MonkeyDust: um, sorry. i tried compiling the code snippet in the link, with a command that ive shown in the link; i think im doing the linking part wrong. could someone check that out?
<GASSYPOOTS> uhh shift doesnt make boot menu show up
<Pickleface> Church: okay , thanks
<trisquel> hi all.Is there a way to spoof the mac address of the network card in mini-ubuntu.iso  install 11.10.there is no ifconfig command
<Phopsy> Howdy all. I just upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and, lo and behold, my sound has died. Can anyone offer some assistance?
<velko> eQuiNoX__, i guess you have to link to sqlite3 not just sqlite
<GASSYPOOTS> so any other way to make win 7 / ubuntu 11.10b menu show
<victor__> I managed to install the drivers after shutting down X. But how do I start it again? (using desktop 11.10 amd64) -    sudo /etc/init.d/lightdmp start ?
<jwtiyar> how i can change fonts in ubuntu like Desktop,Apps ?
<dr_willis> GASSYPOOTS,  so does the sytem boot to linux? or windows?
<GASSYPOOTS> linux
<dr_willis> GASSYPOOTS,  edit your /etc/default/grub file and have it set to always show the menu. rerun sudo-update-grub also.
<eQuiNoX__> velko: the sqlite related libraries i have are http://paste.pocoo.org/show/563822/
<jwtiyar> GASSYPOOTS, if u have problem with showing the grub menu install Boot0repair
<dig> MonkeyDust: it showed january 27th but i installed ubuntu a few days ago :) ls -l /boot isn't that bad. Just search for the first file in there and it should be it
<velko> eQuiNoX__, and you don't need the /usr/include and /usr/lib parts
<dr_willis> GASSYPOOTS,  its also possible its just not seeing the windows install. 'sudo update-grub' Might show windows/detect it. and fix the hidden menu issue
<dr_willis> for some annoying reason - if ubuntu is the only os installed. the default is to hide the grub menu.
<trisquel> there is only ntcfg command
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<velko> eQuiNoX__, so try with "gcc -Wall -lsqlite3 -o z"
<superdave321> I "upgraded" to ubuntu studio from vanilla using this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu How can I get the UI back while keeping the apps and plugins?
<eQuiNoX__> velko: yyup checked that out, it gives me "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsqlite3"
<trisquel> !netcfg
<jwtiyar> how i can change fonts in ubuntu ?
<benn> how to access ubuntu files in windoees?
<trisquel> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> jwtiyar,  what version of ubuntu you using?
<trisquel> !install
<velko> eQuiNoX__, have you installed the -dev package of sqlite?
<Sa7an> hackers?
<dr_willis> Sa7an,  actual support question
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, 11.10
<eQuiNoX__> velko: yes
<benn> how to access ubuntu files in windows?*
<eQuiNoX__> velko: lemme recheck anyhow
<velko> eQuiNoX__, libsqlite3-dev ?
<Amdpc> Hi..I have an iMac , and I want to install Ubuntu in it..Is there any special version of ubuntu for macs ?
<jwtiyar> benn, instal ext2explorer
<dr_willis> jwtiyar,  you can use the gnome-tweak tool to set some font settings i recall
<victor__> Am I allowed to repeat my question after approx 5 minutes? :P
<victor__> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<benn> jwtiyar ok
<mneptok> !repeat > victor__
<ubottu> victor__, please see my private message
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, im on unity , there is no option in original?
<eQuiNoX__> velko: damn yeah thats the issue, thanks for your time
<ryannathans> works!!
<victor__> If I only knew howto switch tabs in irssi....
<victor__> Always use x-chat... :P
<POVaddct> victor__: esc-NUMBER
<bambanx> how i can fix the grub? i have windows and linux but i can boot for windows :/
<dr_willis> jwtiyar,  not that i know of.
<POVaddct> victor__: or alt-NUMBER
<ryannathans> lol, I opened a terminal from my ssh on X
<jwtiyar> bambanx, install boot repair
<Phopsy> Can anyone offer some support regarding ALSA producing no sound after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<victor__> Ah thanks :)
<jwtiyar> !grub > bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx, please see my private message
<dr_willis> bambanx,  what is it doing exactly? does it boot to linux at all?
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, its not good , where i can get gnome-tweak ?
<victor__> Well I can rephrase the question.. How do I start X running 11.10 ubuntu? is it sudo /etc/init.d/lightgdm start?
<victor__> Thanks, btw POVaddct.
<theadmin> victor__: sudo service lightdm start
<GASSYPOOTS> boot is booted :D
<victor__> thanks.
<dr_willis> jwtiyar,  its in the repos
<bambanx> dr_willis, i wanna able to boot to windows too only i can see on the boot linux
<Justas> Hello everybody.
<mintman> ;)
<jwtiyar> bambanx, becuase u lost the grub
<victor__> "Disconnected from Plymouth" is a bad thing, right?
<dr_willis> bambanx,  rerun 'sudo update-grub' and see if it adds windows. if not you may need to add a custome entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom for your wundiows setup
<dr_willis> victor__,  not really.
<MonkeyDust> bambanx  you can add the Windows chainloader to the grub menu
<victor__> Well I cant start the GUI anymore, past the drivers, however terminal mode works fine
<triplc> hi all
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, boot-repair works great with this
<victor__> As im doing this right now atleast
<Solvent> Anyone help a complete noob? Have no mouse/keyboard input after booting from install CD
<bambanx> update-grub
<bambanx> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<bambanx> Searching for default file ... Generating /boot/grub/default file and setting the default boot entry to 0
<bambanx> entry not specified.
<FloodBot1> bambanx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> jwtiyar,  cant say ive ever noticed that do more then reinstall grub..
<victor__> So I assume it was the drivers, even though i didnt use the most recent, followed another users instructons on ask.ubuntu, because he warned of the most recent in the installer
<mintman_> dr_willis: Is it legal to run to sessions of irc at the same time??
<superdave321> I "upgraded" to ubuntu studio from vanilla using this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu How can I get the UI back while keeping the apps and plugins?
<triplc> how to install UNITY to Ubuntu 10.04 ? I am still using the LTS version and do not want to upgrade the whole system. But I'd like to use Unity. I find with Google but not found.
<bambanx> mintman, you are legal or ilegal?
<victor__> At first I thought it was related to not statrting the service, but it auto starts and sudo service lighdm start takes me to the boot parameters/check routine anyway so
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, i had this problem boot repair fixed it after accessing through Live-cd
<trisquel> I write in /etc/network/intefaces  hwaddress ether my:mac:add:re:ss , also I specify there the ip address, network mask, and the gateway.However I do not know how to restart the network interface,there is no /etc/init.d/networking  so i can excute a restart
<AcidRain> The program 'god' is currently not installed.  To run 'god' please ask your administrator to install the package 'god'
<MonkeyDust> bambanx  search "chainloader" on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> !info god
<ubottu> god (source: god): Fully configurable process monitoring. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.18-2 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Justas> Can anyone help me with WiFi issues, please. I installed Ubuntu 11.10 yesterday on a Dell Vostro 1510 laptop, and it does not recognise the wireless adapter. I cannot download any packages since thats the only way I can connect, no possibility to access the router with a wired connection.
<bambanx> ok MonkeyDust ty
<mintman_> bambanx: logged into ubuntu with two different irc chat displays one is mintman the other got me as mintman_
<dr_willis> mintman,  makes sence dosent it.. :)
<mintman_> no dont need to sessions to same chatroom
<dr_willis> mintman_,  if you want to get rid of one. close the other chat client.
<velko> trisquel, have you installed netbase?
<reduc> anyone know how to setup console cable in linux
<oCean> mintman_: you cannot have 2 same nicks in one session. For further help with irc/Freenode network, /join #freenode channel
<trisquel> velko: I can not install anything.It's a netboot install
<trisquel> I need to set up the mac address first so i can get connected to the net
<dr_willis> I have about 4 irc clients all connected to my 'znc' server thats connected here. :) so you just see me in here oncd.
<mintman_> oCean: just give me the low down on reason why
<velko> trisquel, because this script is installed by this package. if the package has not been installed you cannot bring the iface up
<oCean> mintman_: this is not the correct channel, help is in #freenode
<dr_willis> mintman_: you cannot have 2 same nicks in one session. <- reason why.
<reduc> anyone know how to setup a router in linux ( w console cable)
<mintman_> dr_willis: thank u
<dr_willis> reduc,  'console cable' meaning what exactly?
<reduc> rgb222
<superdave321> I "upgraded" to ubuntu studio from vanilla using this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu How can I get the UI back while keeping the apps and plugins?
<Justas> Can anyone help me with WiFi issues, please. I installed Ubuntu 11.10 yesterday on a Dell Vostro 1510 laptop, and it does not recognise the wireless adapter. I cannot download any packages since thats the only way I can connect, no possibility to access the router with a wired connection.
<saikatdce> use any of the usb internet and install the drivers
<saikatdce> or download it in other PC and use it.
<MonkeyDust> |wifi| Justas start here
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| Justas start here
<ubottu> Justas start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<francocn> ciao
<Justas> Thanks
<victor__> Well after updating my NVIDIA drivers for openGL support and now rebooting the computer. I boot up, see the purpleish Ubuntu loading screen for a while. Then it jumps to the boot checklist, and the last 4 lines at the bottom says "mountall plymouth disconnected *3 + plymouth blabla failed" any clues?
<dr_willis> superdave321,  what gui are you refering to?
<victor__> And thats where i am at right now, virtual terminal works fine, but whenever i switch to ALt+f7 thats where i end up
<dr_willis> reduc,  you are refering to 'serial' cable?
<scighera> !list
<ubottu> scighera: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> victor__,  try 'startx' and see if any errors appear
<superdave321> Ubuntu vanilla vs whatever Ubuntu studio uses...
<scighera> sorrry
<dr_willis> superdave321,  look on the sessions list of the login screen perhaps? i thought they both used Unity.
<victor__> Fatal error, no devices found, and therefor no screens found.... :P
<victor__> winning!
<superdave321> dr_wills I don't have the hardware necessary for unity...
<victor__> Can I revert? Because the nvidia installer made a backup of the x.conf?
<dr_willis> superdave321,   but unity is what ubuntu uses by default
<dr_willis> victor__,  the xorg.conf is the least of your worries.. if the nvidia's .run installer failed to work.. theres really not a lot i know of to do.
<bambanx> i am back with double boot working MonkeyDust thanks
<victor__> ok, reinstalling system then...
<victor__> its only an hour old anyway
<MonkeyDust> !yay| bambanx
<superdave321> dr_wills: I've just been using the desktop ui.
<ubottu> bambanx: Glad you made it! :-)
<victor__> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> victor__,  what is your video card?
<bambanx> =)
<victor__> Nvidia geforce m540
<dr_willis> victor__,  you may want to check askubuntu.com for suggestsions. they may know a way to get them going.
<victor__> Thats the suggestion I followed :( ahwell
<salmiak> it should be possible to stop use the propritary graphics driver and go back to the default one from command line, right?
<victor__> one of them atleast, I'll bbl, thanks again.
<dr_willis> salmiak,  should be. but i never use  the .run installer.. so no idea how to remove them
<salmiak> ok
<abe> where i can get ubuntu 12.04 free??
<Xeneth> abe: All Ubuntu is free
<dr_willis> abe,  download it.
<sacarlson> abe: but I will give you a discount
<DJones> abe: Just go to the ubuntu website and download the beta test version, but remember its still being developed so there may be bugs
<mintman_> oh
<dlentz> "victor__" is trying to install nvidia drivers on an optimus system. he needs bumblebee/ironhide
<dr_willis> Optimus system? GOOD luck... :)
<abe> my ubuntu 11.04 panel is lost, how can i fixed ???
<JohnNapster> abe wich panel?
<abe> all panel in my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> abe  http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<dr_willis> gotta run.. bbl
<under> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 . How can I update repositories?
<abe> i will try it
<MonkeyDust> under  sudo apt-get updtae
<MonkeyDust> under  sudo apt-get update*
<abe> sudo apt-get update
<abe> under : sudo apt-get update
<salmiak> What is a Optimus system? sounds scary...
<mintman_> Shojo: hello
<under> I did apt-get update but I see Ubuntu installs old version of Eclipse. Why?
<MonkeyDust> salmiak  it's a Transformer
<abe> mintman hello
<jvox> #
<MonkeyDust> salmiak  i guess "optimus" just mean "the best"
<Shojo> hi mintman_
<suni_087> hi
<dlentz> optimus = intel and nvidia gpu, which ends up being worse than just an nvidia gpu on linux
<suni_087> hi
<suni_087> i am getting error message "Permission denied"
<Vaela> increase your permission?
<Vaela> :D
<salmiak> aha. ok. I try to avoid intel though so I will proabably never get any of those then.
<MonkeyDust> suni_087  what are you trying to do?
<ROBOT1024> goodnight
<velko_> under, doing "apt-get update" wont install the latest software version of whatever program you like but the latest version which is *in the ubuntu repository*
<suni_087> i am getting error message "Permission denied"....can anyone help me out????....installing ubuntu 11.10 through wubi
<salmiak> nightynight ROBOT1024 :-)
<reduc> anyone know how to setup a router in linux ( w console cable)?
<Xirrin1> suni_087: Are you an administrator?
<under> velko_: in the latest ubuntu repository?
<suni_087> Xirrin1:yes...
<abe> how to install vga driver intel motherboard?
<sacarlson> suni_087:  I would vote not using wubi, just setup dual boot with usb flash drive or other
<salmiak> suni_087: aha so you get it while you are installing??
<velko_> under, no. there is no such thing as "latest" ubuntu repository. in the "current" repository. the repository you selected to install from
<suni_087> salmaik:yup...almost at 98% :(
<Vaela> suni_087: use liveCD?
<suni_087> thx <sacarlson>
<Xirrin1> reduc: Which type of router? A standard home router, or enterprise/Cisco router?
<under> so what I do to install the latest eclipse avoiding download the setup from its web site?
<suni_087> @Vaela:havnt tried that out
<MonkeyDust> suni_087  live cd or usb is the "normal" way to install
<suni_087> <salmiak> any solution???
<Vaela> probably the better way, too.
<JohnNapster> MonkeyDust: i found what i was looking for
<velko_> under, maybe - i don't know. this action is not supported though. another option would be to find prepackaged version for ubuntu - from some ppa. this is also not supported. so if you want the latest and greatest, you are on your own
<under> okay.
<JohnNapster> MonkeyDust: it's the gnome-control-center package
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  nice, but what was it again? share it with the channel, for future reference
<suni_087> MonkeyDust: thx..would try that out
<Phopsy> Can anyone offer some support regarding ALSA producing no sound after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<salmiak> suni_087: I haven't tried with wubi myself so I don't know. but I assume there is something with the windows bootmenu that prevents ubuntu to add itself there.
<antaras> i use ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx and after update i can't see the wireless icon but i am connected properly..   any ideas .. ?
<MonkeyDust> Phopsy  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<JohnNapster> anyone on ubuntu preecise beta 1 running unity desktop type in the Terminal   gnome-control-center info
<velko_> antaras, is the package "network-manager-gnome" installed?
<Phopsy> MonkeyDust: Afraid I've already tried all that. I thought it might be a PulseAudio issue, so uninstalled that but still no joy.
<antaras> velko_, how i can see ??
<JohnNapster> anyone on ubuntu precise beta1 running unity desktop type in the Terminal   gnome-control-center info   and notice that it says  ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<JohnNapster> not Ubuntu!
<velko_> antaras, how do you install software? with synaptic? then use synaptic to check this
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  wrong channel, tell that in #ubuntu+1
<antaras> ok .. its installed
<JohnNapster> also, the "ubuntu" text is higher than the 12.04 LTS text    wtf?
<velko_> antaras, and what happens when you type "nm-applet" in the command line?
<Phopsy> MonkeyDust: Yes, it was a PulseAudio problem. Reinstalling PA *apparently* resolved the problem. Utterly bizarre. By the way, is your username taken from the TV programme?
<velko_> antaras, in gnome-terminal for example
<MonkeyDust> Phopsy  glad someone knows it :)
<antaras> velko_,  ** (nm-applet:6907): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<Phopsy> MonkeyDust: It'
<Phopsy> MonkeyDust: It's been an *awful* long time since I watched it, but it was utterly brilliant. Nice to have a reminder.
<abe> apakah ada orang indonesia di sini ??
<JohnNapster> is unity part of gnome?
<antaras> velko_,  yes in terminal... A process of nm-applet is already running  ** (nm-applet:6907): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  unity = gnome3 with compiz
<velko_> antaras, so you have to find out why this connection fails. because nm-applet is the graphical representation of your connection
<velko_> antaras, but you don't see your connection still?
<JohnNapster> i see
<JohnNapster> thanks
<Siarom> Files HEN HUD and are not a bit redundant?
<antaras> velko_, no i cant see the wireless icon
<Siarom> HEN Files and HUD are not a bit redundant?
<JohnNapster> compiz is a merge of two projects: fusion and ???
<JohnNapster> or is it the other way round
<JohnNapster> fusion is compiz + someting else
<JohnNapster> can't remember
<salmiak> JohnNapster: beryl?
<JohnNapster> yeah
<JohnNapster> thanks
<JohnNapster> so fusion is compiz+beryl
<JohnNapster> or is compiz = fusion+berl  ?
<antaras> velko_,  what can i do ??
<iceroot> JohnNapster: compiz fusion = compiz + beryl
<JohnNapster> ah
<JohnNapster> right
<JohnNapster> we now have compiz... is that the old compiz we knew and love?
<irrumat0r> Is it recommended to install Python 2.7.2 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (default one it comes with is Python 2.6.5), or will that break stuff?
<salmiak> JohnNapster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz says  "2007 merge of the Compiz and Beryl (a fork of Compiz) communities results in "Compiz-core" (only core functionality of compiz and base plugins) and "Compiz Fusion" (the plugins, decorators, settings tools etc)"
<velko_> antaras, no ideas. kill nm-applet and start it again?
<dlentz> irrumat0r, do you need python 2.7 for some program?
<brianp1992> can someone help me setup an ftp file server?
<antaras> velko_,  ok man .. thanx  :)
<salmiak> JohnNapster: on the other hand it says that "2009 a conference call was held between developers of Compiz, Compiz++, NOMAD and Compiz Fusion where it was decided to merge the projects together into a unified project, simply named Compiz"... I don't know much about love though.. :-)
<JohnNapster> so is compiz the latest and greatest compositing window manager?
<JohnNapster> for the X windowing system
<brianp1992> can someone help me setup an ftp file server?
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  to me: no, i don't like compiz
<JohnNapster> why?
<JohnNapster> you like xfce better?
<Darxus> Last night I used update-manager to upgrade from natty to oneric.  Today when I run "aptitude -f install" I get this:  http://www.chaosreigns.com/tmp/brokenpackages.txt  How do I resolve this mess?  Attempting to remove qdbus doesn't help, it's not installed.  (I've been using debian/ubuntu for probably about 10 years.)
<salmiak> I don't use compositing at all so about greatest.... well I don't know....... :-D
<AcidRain> does anyone know how to test if my server will relay emails from anyone?
<AcidRain> i want users to be registered before it relays
<JohnNapster> you don't like fancy stuff on your screen then :)
<Darxus> AcidRain: Google search for open relay test?
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  i don't
<JohnNapster> so if i were to remove compiz from my system... would i be left with a bare console?
<theadmin> JohnNapster: Nah, just no window borders
<MonkeyDust> JohnNapster  you could use gnome fallback
<JohnNapster> gnome-fallback  ?
<salmiak> JohnNapster: as little fancy and animations as possible is what I prefer yes. the operatingsystem/desktopenvironment/windowmanager should be as little eye-catching as possible. I did like compiz zoom-function though.... I haven't found an ok non-compiz desktopzoom.
<JohnNapster> isn't xfce another windowind manager?
<AcidRain> wow
<irrumat0r> dlentz: well, a lot of stuff I'm downloading use modules that become part of the standard library as of 2.7.2 which aren't there in 2.6.5, and that's the lastest version of Python 2 so...
<AcidRain> i just setup a mail server in about 45 seconds...
<antaras> velko_,  are you here ??
<AcidRain> with no relay access
<velko_> yep
<irrumat0r> dlentz: but I've found success so far just getting the modules I need from pip
<velko_> antaras, yes
<JohnNapster> guess not
<salmiak> JohnNapster: yes. XFCE is a window manager. Xubuntu is not neccearly "lighter" than the gnome thing when it comes to ubuntu I believe though
<JohnNapster> xfce is a desktop environment, just like unit, but xfce is very lightweight
<JohnNapster> unit = unity
<velko_> antaras, but not for very much longer. i'm waiting for my washing machine to finish and i'm going to drink beer
<dlentz> irrumat0r, choosing the default version of python is easy with the alternatives system
<antaras> velko_,  ok :)  if you can check this
<antaras>  http://pastebin.com/S9Ut8NKp
<JohnNapster> xubuntu has xfce installed by default
<antaras> velko_, http://pastebin.com/xsC3pKyV
<irrumat0r> word dlentz
<dlentz> so you can make 2.6.5 the default and run python 2.7.x programs with "python2.7 <program>"
<irrumat0r> thanks!
<JohnNapster> that's why the X in ubuntu
<salmiak> JohnNapster: yeah sorry. xfce is the desktop environment, xfce's window manager is called xfwm
<JohnNapster> that's why the X in Xubuntu
<velko_> antaras, what about it?
<mintman_> dr_willis:  Is it illegal to lookup the ip adress of the service provider ur attached to my ip tracer or ip tracker?
<antaras> velko_,  where is my wlan0 ??
<antaras> im connect with wifi now and my wifi card isnt here ..
<velko_> antaras, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<JohnNapster> salmiak: are you perhaps nolaunchpad?
<JohnNapster> on launchpad
<velko_> antaras, and maybe the output of "sudo iwconfig"
<mintman_> dr_willis: I thoght service providers have to make legally publizied ip adresses
<JohnNapster> i am on a netbook right now... is there any ubuntu version targeted for the netbook spacifically?
<JohnNapster> lubuntu  ?
<JohnNapster> i am on a system with only 4 GB SSD
<Fyodorovna> JohnNapster, unity is the closest but no actual netbook version
<JohnNapster> and the standard ubuntu is kind of heavy
<satyanash> Fyodorovna, use Xmonad.
<salmiak> JohnNapster: launchpad? that is the bug tracking website right? I don't think I've used that no. not so I remembere any login anyway.
<JohnNapster> unity?
<satyanash> Fyodorovna, If you can Handle it.
<superdave321> I "upgraded" to ubuntu studio from vanilla using this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu Now my audio is not working. how do I get it back?
<JohnNapster> launchpad is project-hosting websit
<JohnNapster> it hosts ubuntu as well and all the packages...
<satyanash> Something like GitHub or SourceForge..
<JohnNapster> i thought you were a dev
<salmiak> JohnNapster: you should try Lubuntu perhaps, it should be the lightest ubuntu distribution I believe. shouldn't eat too much disk space either. it uses LXDE desktop environment instead.
<Fyodorovna> satyanash, read the posts, if you can handle it. :)
<JohnNapster> do you happen to know how to make a bootable usb key with Lubuntu on it  ?
<satyanash> Fyodorovna, Haha..
<JohnNapster> i don't have a CD-ROM in this netbook
<Fyodorovna> satyanash, personally I have net met a open source I could not run, but thanks for your concern. :)
<antaras> velko_,  disconnected sorry  ..  tell me again
<antaras> what r u want to paste  ??
<salmiak> JohnNapster: no, but google knows:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-lubuntu-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/   :-D
<satyanash> Fyodorovna, I was talking to JohnNapster, actually. And by Handling I meant changing the default configging for Xmonad can be slightly complex for begineners.
<satyanash> Fyodorovna, But you probably knew that.. :)
<velko_> antaras, please pastebin the content of /etc/network/interfaces and the output of "sudo iwconfig". and do it quick - the machine is done :)
<JohnNapster> salmiak: i'm on ubuntu precise right now
<JohnNapster> i wanna put lubuntu from ubuntu on a usb key and make the key bootable
<JohnNapster> will pendrive do the job?
<antaras> velko_,  only this on interface auto lo
<antaras> iface lo inet loopback
<Kaco> fidl
<Kaco> sorry
<velko_> antaras, what does this mean? you have only lo in interfaces?
<antaras> velko_,  http://pastebin.com/fSnxPW4H
<antaras> i dont have idea ..
<JohnNapster> salmiak: your link instructs to do that from within windows
<velko_> antaras, ok - eth1 is your wireless card
<JohnNapster> wylde: are you here?
<salmiak> JohnNapster: oh.. sorry. I just did a quick search with google. there must certainly be similar program for linux yes
<JohnNapster> i know it is
<velko_> antaras, connected to "Free spot ... ;-)". maybe for this reason network manager does not recognize it? maybe it expects wlan0? but this is only a speculation
<velko_> antaras, sorry dude - i'm off now
<OerHeks> JohnNapster, you can use the tool in 'precise' too
<JohnNapster> i used one when i installed this precise beta1
<JohnNapster> but it didn't had the option to create a bootable usb stick for the lubuntu os
<Miggs> Hey guys, when my laptop screen blanks the backlight stays on. Making it kinda power hungry. Any way to turn that off as well?
<antaras> velko_,  thanx man anyway :)
<JohnNapster> OerHeks: you mean the startup disk creator ?
<Darxus> The answer to my question about my broken packages appears to be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768  - aptitude is completely broken on oneric and precise.  WTF?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<OerHeks> JohnNapster, yes
<wylde> JohnNapster: yep, what's up?
<JohnNapster> i'll try
<JohnNapster> thanks
<JohnNapster> wylde: which font does the  gnome-control-center use ?
<wunnle> my unitys randomly keeps crashing when i press alt-tab. i can re-run unity by dropping the console, but it started to get annoying.
<OerHeks> JohnNapster, if you have issues creating, then you better join #Ubuntu+1 for precise support.
<wylde> Ubuntu or Ubuntu bold
<AcidRain> yay i have 1 fully operational server!
<wylde> JohnNapster: the ubuntu logo is lower case... look through the wikik titles etc. It's deliberate not a typo
<JohnNapster> that "ubuntu 12.04 LTS"  bold sign
<wylde> wiki*
<JohnNapster> so it's an image?
<JohnNapster> i see
<wylde> JohnNapster: yep, it's part of a png
<JohnNapster> that's why the "ubuntu" text is a little bit higher than the remaining "12.04 LTS" one
<JohnNapster> i see
<OerHeks> wunnle, what videocard do you use, and did you install drivers for it?
<JohnNapster> nice to know
<Guido1> hello, If i want to aces the maps on a special computer with xp i get the message "can't find list for shared maps" - i can acces the folders on another xp
<Guido1> al are in the same intranet
<thechris> Help, Firefox is now black background with black text.
<OerHeks> 'special computer with xp'.. how is that different from the other xp?
<wunnle> OerHeks, unfortnately, i have a damn optimus thing. dual videocards, GT540m and Intel. i removed driver of nvidia, so ubuntu uses intel now.
<AcidRain> Guido1: this is ubuntu channel
<OerHeks> wunnle, ahhh you have optimus, please look at Bumblebee , and there is also a #Bumblebee channel, those guys are up2date
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<wunnle> OerHeks, on freenode network, right?
<thechris> This is actually very annoying
<thechris> I'm pretty sure apt broke this
<thechris> There really needs to be an apt undo
<AcidRain> thechris: i agree. i could of sworn that one time someone in this channel gave me a command to fix things like this
<JohnNapster> wylde: i have another question for you
<newhaskeller> i have a question regarding my PS1
<OerHeks> wunnle, yes
<AcidRain> lol ps1
<Guido1> AcidRain: perhaps that is the reason why i can't add the printer from the xp on ubuntu, but for another xp can find the printer, if i enter the part. do you know a lot about conectin network printers?
<newhaskeller> I just did PS1="\e[0;31m[\W]\$ \e[m "
<newhaskeller> and this causes the cli to behave strangely..
<wunnle> OerHeks, i spend hours on this channel to install a proper bumblebee on my last ubuntu installation. On this installation, a friend mine suggested to install nvidia driver, so it would work without problems with intel one. Is that a lie :P ?
<JohnNapster> wylde: how can i get the currently installed version of ubuntu in a python script  ?
<AcidRain> Guido1: i know that ubuntu can handle just about any type of external usb device that you through at it out of box
<newhaskeller> all i wanted was to change the color and only display relative path of present directory
<wunnle> *uninstall
<newhaskeller> what did I do wrong?
<AcidRain> Guido1: it handled my neural impulse actuator pretty well :)
<OerHeks> wunnle, i do not own an Optimus, i believe all you need is the graphic-card switcher to make nvidia work properly
<AcidRain> wunnle: u need hax
<wunnle> AcidRain, what is that?
<OerHeks> wunnle, it is far from perfect, it still uses a double xorg
<JohnNapster> wylde: so if i have a string "You are running Ubuntu %s" % version
<thechris> Updating firefox doens't help
<JohnNapster> anone else knows this?
<thechris> Also, firefox doens't send any messages to teh console
<JohnNapster> anyone else knows this?
<AcidRain> wunnle: hax: n Something deemed unfair or unexpectedly unfavorable. Could be used to accuse someone of using cheating/hacking/some sort of trickery to accomplish something, usually jokingly.
<Guido1> AcidRain: perhaps it is easyer if i give the computers a name. computer "1": xp with printer; computer "2": xp using printer from 1; computer "3": ubuntu and i want to print via computer 1, but it does not work
<jfisk1987> hey guys
<JohnNapster> if i have a Python string "You are running Ubuntu %s" % version   --- how to get that version number of currently installed ubuntu?
<JohnNapster> version =   ??
<muelli> JohnNapster: check lsb_release
<JohnNapster> lsb_release
<OerHeks> JohnNapster, you had that answer before, didn't you?
<AcidRain> Guido1: let me get this straight here. im not a big person on printers. but i thought with a network printer it pretty much pulls up a web interface?
<AcidRain> the printer has its own ip address and what not
<JohnNapster> OerHeks: yeah, and i can't use this thing
<thechris> Its almost like one of firefox's dependencys was uninstalled
<thechris> is there anyway to fix this?
<Guido1> AcidRain:: if i want to see the shared folders on "2" and "3" it is possible with every computer; if i want to see the shared folders on computer 1 it does not work - i only can see the computer
<Justas> If I have Realterk 8168C drivers which are for kernel v 2.4 and 2.6 will they work on Ubuntu 11.10?
<JohnNapster> No LSB modules are available.
<Guido1> AcidRain: I have one printer, a local network and difrent computers. al printer sheel use the same printer
<JohnNapster> if i do No LSB modules are available.
<AcidRain> Guido1: that sounds like a netbios issue from like 1990 ^_^
<Justas> Because I already tried running the included 'autorun.sh', but I get an error message something like 'unload driver first'
<JohnNapster> if i do lsb_release  No LSB modules are available.
<wylde> JohnNapster: I was afk, what's up?
<JohnNapster> if i have a Python string "You are running Ubuntu %s" % version   --- how to get that version number of currently installed ubuntu?
<Guido1> AcidRain: do you have any idea how to fix?
<ssta> JohnNapster: -a
<AcidRain> Guido1: no lol
<OerHeks> cat /etc/lsb-release
<wylde> JohnNapster: have a look at /usr/bin/lsb_release
<Guido1> AcidRain: with xp i can use the printer on the strange computer by using the network path \\servername\printername
<JohnNapster> wylde: i am fixing a string in update-manager package and i want to say "These software updates were issued since Ubuntu %s was released" % version"
<JohnNapster> i cn't do   version = lsb_release in a script like that
<Guido1> AcidRain: but if i try it with ubuntu it seams quite strange. ubuntu askes me which treiber i want to instal. (from difrent fabricants)
<JohnNapster> and i just need the number part of the version
<wylde> JohnNapster: like i said look at /usr/bin/lsb_release, probably find what you want in there
<JohnNapster> like "12.04" or "11.10" etc.
<Guido1> AcidRain: i also recognissed that the computer apears as a professional in the network, but if i look on the computer itselfe it says home
<ssta> JohnNapster: something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877869/ ?
<JohnNapster> lsb_release -r Release:	12.04     i only need the "12.04 part" and not the  "Release:     "  part
<ssta> oh, JUST the number...
<ssta> hang on
<ericus> Any ideas on why my clock won't show 24 hour time in 12.04 with classic desktop?
<ericus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/zapfire.png
<ssta> JohnNapster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877873/
<JohnNapster> lsb_release -r    Release:   	12.04     i only need the "12.04 part" and not the  "Release:     "  part    how can i get that?
<wylde> JohnNapster: lsb_release -rs
<OerHeks> man lsb_release
<JohnNapster> okay let me see
<thechris> Firefox has black text on a black background, even for the menu
<P1rate> Hi
<Kaizen> how do i install minimum ubuntu, i want the smallest disk space footprint possible but with some kind of graphical desktop and browser, i tried mini.iso but the footprint is still 1.5GB
<thechris> for some reason, attempting to install software has broken firefox
<P1rate> Kaizen: do you want to install it or try it out ?
<ssta> Kaizen: I'm not sure that Ubuntu is what you want for the smallest footprint.  There are otyher distros that specialise in small footprints
<Kaizen> p1rate install to virtualbox hard disk
<OerHeks> Kaizen, so be it. you were here before with the same Q, 2 Gb is too big?
<Kaizen> well i like ubuntu, surely there's a way to get it down to 500MB
<ssta> Kaizen: I really doubt you can get it down under 500M
<P1rate> Kaizen: what if you install it and then you uninstall everything you dont need
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me please with mounting?
<go8765> i cant mount my ntfs hdd(
<ssta> Kaizen: even lubuntu needs more than that.
<Kaizen> hmm maybe if i install the server version and then just add bits in i need? i haven't tried that yet
<Kaizen> i'll try that
<ssta> it's the desktop that adds the space
<t3r5354t> tes
<P1rate> Kaizen: if you what a simple distro you might want to take a look at arch or smt like that
<DJones> Kaizen: server needs 1gb to install according to the requirements page
<ssta> Kaizen: there are distros like damnsmalllinux, or puppy that specialise in small installs.  This isn't where Ubuntu is aimed at
<Kaizen> i tried 10 other distro's most give same problem except Slitaz but i can't install it to disk
<trism> ericus: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime time-format '24-hour'; also further 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<renemoraes> after update to kernel 3.0.0.16 the fan of my pc is extremelly noise... can anyone help me?
<P1rate> Kaizen: what problem?
<Kaizen> p1rate disk size
<renemoraes> the grub isnt reading my quiet splash settings anymore...
<ericus> trism: thanks, will check that out!
<ericus> awesome trism, worked just perfect! Thanks again
<ericus> go8765
<Dustfang> so I was wondering if Ubuntu can be installed without the use of a traditional keyboard.
<thechris> Firefox still displays black text on a black background.
<thechris> How do I fix this?
<P1rate> Dustfang: and use what a virtual one?
<thechris> even the menu is black
<thechris> I tried to install, then uninstall the amazon mp3 downloader, but this hasn't worked
<thechris> and now I can't use firefox
<ssta> Dustfang: you can probably do something witha  tool like kickstart
<thechris> Does anyone know why the menus, text, and background are black in firefox?
<Dustfang> either that, or a bluetooth. though I doubt the BT drivers would work before its installed.  I've got a tablet at the moment, so it's got a bluetooth keyboard, but not a usb. Didn't want to drop money on another keyboard unless I needed to.
<go8765> ericus: ?
<ericus> go8765: see private msg
<thechris> Ist there a way to see if a package is installed?
<thechris> like apt-get installed pkg
<MonkeyDust> thechris  apt-cache policy
<derpella> Hello. How can I boot Ubuntu without any GUI starting?
<thechris> MonkeyDust: thanks
<avion> hello, I am new in xubuntu. I would like to know if any hav had any issues with slow play, lagging videos with youtube?
<P1rate> derpella: you can type alt control  f1 to have a cli
<MonkeyDust> avion  try this http://www.youtube.com/html5
<avion> should I download another software to watch in html5?
<derpella> P1rate: this is not what I want :)
<MonkeyDust> avion  try vlc
<JohnNapster> wylde: lsb_release -rs  does output "12.04" which is great in a console... but not in a Python script, i.e.  version = lsb_release -rs  in a Python script  ?????
<avion> thanks very much Monkey
<JohnNapster> you can't do  version = lsb_release -rs   in a python script
<JohnNapster> any other suggestions?
<wylde> JohnNapster: the lsb_release is actually a python script, that's why I told you to look at it.
<avion> one more question, if i install vlc, should i save the videos separetaly or just whatch them in the firefox navif¡gator?
<JohnNapster> it is???
<JohnNapster> hmmm
<wylde> JohnNapster:  gedit /usr/bin/lsb_release
<JohnNapster> ah, thanks
<wylde> JohnNapster: yep
<JohnNapster> distinfo = lsb_release.get_distro_information()
<JohnNapster> distinfo.get('RELEASE', 'n/a')
<oCean> JohnNapster: why are you posting that here?
<JohnNapster> that's all well but this is all from the lsb_release module
<JohnNapster> do you happen to know where is it located?
<JohnNapster> wylde: do you happen to know?
<wylde> JohnNapster: not offhand
<GVolkmann> Hello all. Not ubuntu-specific, but...when I have stdout written to a term and I have vim open, how do I redraw vim so I can get back to working on my document?
<JohnNapster> wylde: the script that you offered me imports from the lsb_release module
<JohnNapster> i really need to see how lsb_release module gets the version string of a distro in python code
<wylde> JohnNapster: possibly /urs/share/pyshared or /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages
<pipper> hello i need an android channel.... but i can't enter it... i need help.... anyone with a rooted phone?
<pipper> i need infos...
<pipper> thank you
<renemoraes> please i need some help with my grub
<renemoraes> my pc is overheating after install kernel 3.0.0.16
<escott> renemoraes, how are those too related?
<renemoraes> and its not reading my "quiet splash pcie_aspm=force" command at the boot
<renemoraes> escott: i used to turn off my radeon ati graphics card on my grub using the pcie_aspm command
<oCean> pipper: that's offtopic here, /join #android channel
<escott> renemoraes, did you run grub-update after modifying /etc/default/grub
<newbodhi> hi
<renemoraes> escott: yes! i dont know the reason but the line isnt being reading
<JohnNapster> ha! lsb_relese is a python module... can you guys tell me how can i locate it?
<escott> renemoraes, the !paste your default/grub
<JohnNapster> lsb_release.__file__ perhaps?
<pipper> oCean, can't... need +r
<SHOVELL> i had some issues with gparted seeing the partitions but the computer boots fine and i can now read the partition table but gparted cant read the table is it possible to fix this with out re installing?
<newbodhi> i am setting proxy in terminal, should i put "export http_proxy http://x.x.x.x:8080" or "export http_proxy x.x.x.x:8080" in ~/.bashrc?
<iceroot> JohnNapster: /usr/bin/lsb_release: a /usr/bin/python script, ASCII text executable
<renemoraes> escott: what u mean?
<escott> !paste | renemoraes
<ubottu> renemoraes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oCean> !register | pipper
<ubottu> pipper: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JohnNapster> i am a genius!
<escott> renemoraes, sorry dropped a "please !paste the"
<renemoraes> ok
<renemoraes> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877917/
<skmsmslk> is there possible  to create video dvd with password ?
<ana_> exit
<escott> renemoraes, ok. that looks ok, can you rerun sudo update-grub and then !paste the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<JohnNapster> i am a genius!
<renemoraes> escott: sure
<escott> skmsmslk, you could gpg encrypt your file
<oCean> JohnNapster: chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<skmsmslk> i donot any thing about encrypt ?
<renemoraes> escott: thanks in advance escott! http://paste.ubuntu.com/877921/
<escott> skmsmslk, you cannot create a dvd that has a password and is playable on a dvd player (at least ive never heard of such a thing) you can take arbitrary files and encrypt them with gpg and put then transfer/archive the encrypted file
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP
<skmsmslk> or is there possible to create the password for dvd so that no one can copy it ?
<escott> renemoraes, if you reboot now "cat /proc/cmdline" should list the kernel pcie aspm arg among others. the only reason it would not is if your boot partition is not actually controlling the boot (ie you have another linux install with its own grub in the mbr)
<escott> skmsmslk, no. you should encrypt the files you put on the dvd, and treat it as a data dvd
<SHOVELL> hi rhez
<rhez> sup
<skmsmslk> how does encrypt work on it ?
<SHOVELL> thank you
<renemoraes> escott: nope. i dont have another linux install.. i have a partition with windows 7.. but i used to have it before updating my kernel
<rhez> thank who?
<renemoraes> escott: when i use cat /proc/cmdline  it shows that the args are being reading
<donsd> How do you fix the Firefox "well this is embarrasing" message when starting Ubuntu 11.10?
<muelli> donsd: I think you just need to shut firefox down properly, i.e. don't kill it
<escott> renemoraes, then the args are being passed to the kernel
<renemoraes> escott: yeah.. thats the problem... anyway.. thanks!
<donsd> muelli, no, after proper shutdown. From command line or icon.
<escott> skmsmslk, on the cli type gpg -c -e filename  and it will ask for a password and then create a file with a .gpg extension which can only be decrypted with that password
<donsd> Many report Firefox on Google, but I have not found solution.
<muelli> donsd: well. It shouldn't show it. If it does, you might have set the start page to that "embarrasing" page.
<skmsmslk> does it help in copying the video file ?
<donsd> muelli, no, not specific to url.
<SHOVELL> i had some issues with gparted seeing the partitions but the computer boots fine and i can now read the partition table but gparted cant read the table is it possible to fix this with out re installing?
<hanasaki> anyone have a reference to the requirement that the mx record must be an IP not hostname?
<escott> skmsmslk, you evidently dont understand how encryption/passwords work. so maybe if you tell us what you want to do we can tell you how to do it
<Kayleeeeee> hello how can i make my computer headless? i dont want gnome or any X things to start when i start my computer. but how?
<iceroot> hanasaki: maybe #postfix
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> thanks
<iceroot> !nox | Kayleeeeee
<ubottu> Kayleeeeee: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Kayleeeeee> oh, thanks! :D
<skmsmslk> yes u r right i had never use it before  but will u pls tell me syntax to write it in terminal i.e give some exampls !
<escott> skmsmslk, suppose i have a file "secrets.txt" and I want to encrypt it with a password then I type gpg -c secrets.txt and it will ask for a password. it will create secrets.txt.gpg at which point I can remove the secrets.txt file. now this is not the best way to encrypt things. there are better ways that involve keyfiles and the like, but thats a very simple approach
<hellyeah> hey
<hanasaki> iceroot:  thanks... exim and postfix are dead quiet
<hellyeah> i want to know is there a program for drawing web site design. I mean i make a web site and i will design it i need to do some demonstration like an image is there a program for that
<escott> skmsmslk, the best encryption method takes into account who you want to share the data with, and who your adversaries are etc..
<waxstone> hellyeah, gimp,inkscape
<SHOVELL> hellyeah you want komposer
<hellyeah> gimp.inkscape
<SHOVELL> hellyeah website design
<skmsmslk> does it mean that after encrypt i have to keep .txt and add .txt.gpg to burn  ?
<hellyeah> yeah for example i want to design home page to show i make your web design like that
<hellyeah> it is like just an image for demonstration
<hellyeah> and they say it is okey we like this design i will code it
<escott> skmsmslk, no you would remove the secrets.txt that is called "plaintext" and anyone can read it. you would archive/email the ciphertext file secrets.txt.gpg only someone who knows the password (or is willing to try all the possible password combinations) will be able to recover the plaintext
<hellyeah> but first i need to show an image of web page design i hope you understand what my intension is
<hellyeah> i am using ubuntu and what program can i use for that i wonder
<SHOVELL> gimp would be it hellyeah
<skmsmslk> after burn , does dvd player can read it ?
<zero77> r u want make some wireframes
<escott> skmsmslk, obviously if you pick an easily guessed or very short password, then your adversary will be able to find the password more quickly and the security will be limited. real security comes with keyfiles which are long strings of random numbers and you protect that keyfile, but depending on who your adversary is that may or may not be necessary. and if your security is too strong the adversary might throw you in prison if it is a go
<escott> vernment or break your legs if its a criminal enterprise or both where those two interesect. so there is a tradeoff and you have to think about what you need
<SHOVELL> hellyeah, if you are looking for a image program to "propose" a website design
<hellyeah> propose
<SHOVELL> hellyeah,  then gimp or inkwell
<piotr_kuna> hi there :)
<hellyeah> inkwell hmm
<escott> skmsmslk, if you mean DVD player as in "DVD player connected to a TV" then NO, that is not possible, you will not be able to do that. if you mean will I be able to open this on another computer, then YES.
<hellyeah> there is no such program inkwell i didnt find anything on ubuntu repos
<SHOVELL> i mis spoke
<curiousx> aloha, salut a tute le monde =P
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall
<cr34tix> Can anyone help me. I have a canon mp640 to install on an ubuntu
<trijntje> cr34tix: what have you tried so far?
<piotr_kuna> 12.04, my pidgin is hanging after start :(
<zampouras> hello
<cr34tix> not much, cause i am a beginner on ubuntu. i need someone, who can do this with me step by step
<skmsmslk> thank buddy but still my moto is to run it on both dvd player or another computer but i donot want to share it !
<zampouras> i have installed google chrome as an alternative browser but each time i start it up, it asks for a certain code to unlock
<zampouras> how can i skip this?
<oCean> piotr_kuna: help for 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<piotr_kuna> oCean, thx
<curiousx> SHOVELL: some time ago, i found a tutorial fixin partition tables with "testdisk" but i never tryied
<elijah> How can I get xampp from the software center?
<KM0201> well, if it's not in the software center, you can;t get it from there
<oCean> !xampp | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<SHOVELL> curiousx, i did that to get the partition table to the point that it could be read
<escott> skmsmslk, you cannot. how would you even enter the password into the dvd player. no dvd player supports this. connect your pc to the tv instead
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to build a package that uses "./autogen.sh",  but I'm getting these errors:  http://dpaste.com/714716/plain/   Any ideas why that is?
<curiousx> SHOVELL: but is not fix it enough?
<savid> I've installed the autotools package
<escott> savid, the standard disclaimer applies here... "have you checked that the software is not in APT. have you looked for a PPA. do you know how to use checkinstall or --prefix directories?"
<skmsmslk> yes u r right  , i am getting this point !
<n0sq> it's interesting that standard pc serial ports get assigned a port address and irq but usb serial ports converters don't (according to dmesg) - i'm still trying to figure out how to get the usb serial port converters to work - why don't they get a port address and irq automatically?
<Leo_> hi dudes
<savid> escott,  yeah, there's a PPA for this but I need to use a specific version that's not in the PPA.  I'm not familiar w/ checkinstall,   and I've tried --prefix=/usr
<n0sq> dmesg sees ttyUSB0 but doesn't show a port address or irq setting
<savid> escott,  I'm not able to get past ./autogen.sh so checkinstall wouldn't really even help
<escott> savid, you definitely dont want to prefix to /usr. it should be prefixed to /usr/local/bin or /opt depending upon your preference. install something to /usr and you stomp on your system binaries and libraries and break your box
<hellyeah> is there any way to get back gnome-panel like ubuntu 10.04
<hellyeah> i want to add something to my gnome-apenl like system monitor
<hellyeah> i dont like the new panel appearence in ubuntu 11.10
<escott> hellyeah, no
<savid> escott, well, whatever I use for the prefix I get the same result
<KM0201> escott: lol, guess he didn't like that answer
<savid> escott,  it seems as if the autoconf directory does not get created, which is why these errors are coming up.  I'm just not familiar enough with autoconf internals to know what is normally responsible for creating that directory.
<JohnNapster> i am a genius!
<escott> KM0201, i've got join/part hidden so i didnt notice
<Leo_> why ?
<oCean> JohnNapster: enough. stop it
<JohnNapster> but i am!
<KM0201> escott: :)
<Leo_> yeah!
<Leo_> you're a genius man
<oCean> Leo_: do you have an actual support question?
<oCean> if not, chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Leo_> no
<escott> savid, im not too familiar with autotools, and i have to get going, so im not much help in the actual problem, just wanted to warn you not to install to /usr
<Leo_> i dont know what is this
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there any way to get back gnome-panel like ubuntu 10.04
<hellyeah> <hellyeah> i want to add something to my gnome-apenl like system monitor
<hellyeah> <hellyeah> i dont like the new panel appearence in ubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> hellyeah: you were told "NO" already
<pfifo> savid, try `automake --add-missing`
<escott> hellyeah, no. the gnome2 panel is gone. there are things that look like it, and there is xubuntu those are your choices
<muelli> well hellyeah. You can use the GNOME3 fallback mode.
<escott> !nounity | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Leo_> I GOT A QUESTION
<Leo_> n
<muelli> uh captain caps is hee
<muelli> here
<escott> hellyeah, you should check the extensions.gnome.org website if you are using gnome3 maybe your missing experience can be found there
<Leo_> how can i fuck some bitches ?
<pfifo> lol
<oCean> pfifo: deserves no comment, thanks
<ROBOT1024> haha
<muelli> I want to give ubuntu-vm-builder a .deb and it should build an appliance out of that. Right now, it doesn't seem to be possible, because it only takes package name. Does anybody have a suggestion?
<savid> pfifo, here's what I get: http://dpaste.com/714724/plain/
<pfifo> savid, try `autoreconf` and also can you pastebin the output of `find` from that directory
<skmsmslk> <escott> how to decrypt the file ?
<escott> skmsmslk, gpg -d filename.gpg
<vexati0n> why are applications repeated 25 times in the GNOME "Open With" dialog? After 15 years they still haven't figured this out ... ?
<rebka>  /join #surfer
<imrobert> hey, I ran out of room on my Ubuntu partition and gpart won't let me increase the size, I'm fairly new to Linux but I'm starting to consider reinstalling on the whole drive (replacing Win7) is this advisable?
<muelli> heh. Replacing Window is indeed advisable ;-)
<escott> imrobert, are you trying to increase from within ubuntu or from a livecd.
<vexati0n> imrobert: if you're going to axe Win7 anyway, just go to Disk Utility, delete the Win7 partition, create a new ext4 partition and mount it somewhere where you need more space
<imrobert> escott from a cd
<vexati0n> unless you installed from WUBI, in which case yeah, reinstall.
<escott> imrobert, and is there free space at the end of the partition?
<imrobert> vexati0n well I only installed yesterday so it's not like I have much on there, also, I installed 32bit (cd I burned a while ago) but I'd like to install 64 this time
<savid> pfifo, http://dpaste.com/714728/plain/
<imrobert> escott I'm not sure what you mean?
<skmsmslk> <escott> when i decrypt it from terminal its gone for infinite command and stopped !
<pfifo> imrobert, you should keep windows, but repartition your drive in a manner that puts disk space where you need it
<rebka>  /join #surfer
<imrobert> pfifo how?
<vexati0n> imrobert: then i'd reinstall from scratch and kill off win7
<dlentz> imrobert, you could also shrink your win partition if free space on it is plentiful
<imrobert> gpart wouldn't let me resize it
<dlentz> it wasn't mounted, was it?
<pangolin> rebka: no space in front of the / and stop advertising your channel in here. thanks.
<vexati0n> pfifo: why would you ever tell somebody to "keep windows" ? :-P
<escott> skmsmslk, you need to redirect the output to a file gpg filename.gpg > cleartext.txt
<hellyeah> hey
<imrobert> dlentz what does it mean for it to be mounted?
<KM0201> vexati0n: some situations it's advisable.. nobody should go cold turkey from windows to ubuntu, that's a recipe for fail
<hellyeah> is there a package for lucidchart in ubuntu
<savid> pfifo, actually, I've found instructions.  apparently I have to use autoreconf
<pfifo> vexati0n, because after 12 years of using linux I realize the noobish bicker of what is best is irrelevant
<dlentz> vexati0n, it's good to have a backup OS, be it linux or windows
<Guest21515> hi all, can anybody help me i am running ubuntu 11.10 i have adobe flash installed but it keeps crashing when i go to mebeam.com can anybody help me ?
<vexati0n> KM0201: I'm cold turkey on Linux.... if I need Windows, that's what virtualBox is for.
<dlentz> imrobert, i guess it would be better to do it within windows
<vexati0n> never let it actually touch your hardware, it could get its cooties all over your hard drive
<KM0201> vexati0n: well, thats fine, but... you didn't indicate to him to keep windows in vbox.
<pfifo> savid, yeah, i said autoreconf. i was about to say, "that didnt work?"
<imrobert> How do I resize the Windows partition?
<skmsmslk> <escott> pls by an example !
<escott> skmsmslk, if it was a really large file and is still dumping text to the screen type ctrl-c
<Guest21515> hi all, can anybody help me i am running ubuntu 11.10 i have adobe flash installed but it keeps crashing when i go to mebeam.com can anybody help me ?
<dlentz> imrobert, go into windows' disk management
<pfifo> imrobert, wipe your hard drive completly, and repartition, its upto you on the sizes to use, but use this experience to help guide you
<skmsmslk> i came to my root !
<escott> skmsmslk, im not sure what the example would be to encrypt "gpg -c filename;" it will ask for a password and create filename.gpg to decrypt "gpg -d filename.gpg > filename2" will ask for a password and generate filename2
<dlentz> i like linux, but i would keep windows unless i was hurting for drive space
<imrobert> pfifo I don't have a windows recovery disk
<pfifo> imrobert, pirate one
<savid> pfifo, ah, I thought you said autoconf.  oops :-)   Oh well, seems to work now!
<iceroot> pfifo: we dont support that here, please stop it
<schnuffle> imrobert: use a partition tool on CD or USB like partimage
<oCean> pfifo: that is not appropriate in ubuntu channels
<imrobert> schnuffle I tried using gpart
<imrobert> schnuffle wouldn't let me
<dlentz> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<imrobert> dlentz thanks
<skmsmslk> i think  u r telling to do it vice-versa !
<schnuffle> imrobert: you have to boot from a the  CD or USB not from your disk. If it fails restart Windows and do a chkdsk
<imrobert> schnuffle I did
<schnuffle> imrobert: then try dlentz link
<imrobert> schnuffle yeah that's what I'm doing now
<schnuffle> imrobert: good luck
<schnuffle> imrobert: and do a backup of your data before
<imrobert> schnuffle I have my important docs backed up with dropbox
<schnuffle> imrobert: good to hear :)
<nuna> sskjnjhksdn
<[deXter]> Hi all, my 11.10 install isn't booting up anymore. The last time we were using it, it looked like the flash plugin had got corrupted or something. Then there was an error about some packages getting corrupted or something. Now the system won't boot. Blank screen. I'm able to get into the basic recovery shell and fsck checks out fine. I'm not able to boot into runlevel 3. How do I go about getting into a shell that supports basic networking? Thanks.
<hellyeah> is there any alternative of lucidchat in linux
<skmsmslk> <escott> thanks i had tried all the command u tell me !
<pfifo> i just updated flash on 10.04, i wonder if my flash works?
<pangolin> pfifo : try it
<AcidRain> brasero disk burner is failing to burn a disk, when i hit the burn button, it says "starting to record" ... "ejeciting medium" ... "error"
<AcidRain> in the log, it says error message =""
<imnichol> I'm trying to figure out how to register the sip: protocol with firefox so that clicking on "sip" links will open up empathy
<schnuffle> [deXter]: Isn't there a menu entry that starts with network?
<imnichol> Anyone know how to do that?
<pfifo> pangolin, all is fine
<AcidRain> message	= "no message"
<[deXter]> schnuffle, Nope.
<AcidRain> BraseroGrowisofs stderr: :-[ MODE SELECT failed with SK=5h/INVALID FIELD IN PARAMETER LIST]: Input/output error
<AcidRain> does anyone know how to fix this?
<zykotick9> hellyeah: lucidchat appears to be an irc network http://lucidchat.net/ any irc client "should" work
<schnuffle> [deXter]: I crashed mine some days ago and I could choose beteen normal boot, recorvery and recovery with network
<[deXter]> O.o
<[deXter]> schmidtm, 11.10?
<schnuffle> [deXter]: Anyway what tells you ifconfig?
<[deXter]> schnuffle, Hold on, booting into recovery now.
<AcidRain> i need this. like now
<[deXter]> schnuffle, Nothing.
<[deXter]> I tried "networking start" but that didn't work.
<pfifo> AcidRain, are you insistant on using basero? 1sudo apt-get install gnomebaker`
<[deXter]> Wait, "service networking start" works, and now ifconfig lists the localhost
<[deXter]> err, the loopback interface
<[deXter]> now how do I load eth0 :P
<schnuffle> [deXter]: Is it configured with networj manager?
<[deXter]> schnuffle, Yeah
<schnuffle> [deXter]: if it doesn't show up you need to load te apropriate kernel modeule
<AcidRain> pfifo: gnomebaker does not burn image files :/
<schnuffle> [deXter]: I guess sudo ifconfig eth0 up, will not work
<[deXter]> schnuffle, The card is a marvell 88E8036 fast ethernet controller
<[deXter]> Know which module to load for that?
<pfifo> AcidRain, tools->burn cd image
<AcidRain> pfifo: any other ideas
<schnuffle> [deXter]: start udev
<MadsRC> Does anyone have any experience in fixing ctrl+alt+f1 (and 2,3 and so forth) so that it doesn't show a blank black screen, but shows a terminal?
<superdave321> what is the name of the file explorer?
<AcidRain> pfifo: ok, but im not sure if this will work. i have done a complete uninstall of brasero.
<hellyeah> is there anyone here who use pencil works
<[deXter]> schnuffle, Still only the loopback.
<pfifo> superdave321, nautilus
<AcidRain> pfifo: gnomebaker did the same thing, it ejected the disk before it burned
<AcidRain> ...
<AcidRain> should i go buy another cd drive?
<pfifo> AcidRain, goto the command line and run `wodim /path/to/image.iso`
<dlentz> AcidRain, k3b?
<ubuntu> hi
<schnuffle> [deXter]: isn't there some udev-trigger to start as well.
<ubuntu> someone speak polish and can help me with
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu> grub?
<pfifo> !po | ubuntu
<AcidRain> pfifo: wodim: Cannot init drive.
<AcidRain> something wrong with the drive im pretty sure
<pangolin> AcidRain : this may be a silly question but is this a new CD or a used one and if used is it CD-RW ?
<AcidRain> but its brand new
<derpella> Hello, where I can find a file with boot options?
<pfifo> AcidRain, are you sure your drive is a cd recorder?
<arlink> is there an application that lets me run a repository from ubuntu?
<AcidRain> its a brand new computer of about 3 days old. it has been burning
<AcidRain> just stopped
<[deXter]> schmidtm, Hmm, no idea..
<zykotick9> derpella: /etc/default/grub has the most common grub2 settings
<AcidRain> i have a stack of about 100 cd/dvds that are all blank
<pfifo> AcidRain, try again with a fresh CD that one may be damaged
<AcidRain> and gnomebaker and brasero both say they are blank
<derpella> zykotick9: I need boot options, not GRUB settings
<AcidRain> pfifo: this is the 10th cd ive thrown in anger because i thought the same thing, lol
<KM0201> AcidRain: if it's a new PC, do you have a 2gig thumb drive free?... if so, just make a bootable usb, problem solved.. deal w/ the cd later
<dlentz> AcidRain, what model drive?
<pfifo> AcidRain, can you pastebin the output of that last command
<AcidRain> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/u2wt5gxv
<AcidRain> usb ports on work computers are blocked
<Deck`> what program do you use to listen to flac+cue music when flac is a single file ?
<pfifo> AcidRain, try `sudo wodim /path/to/image.iso`
<AcidRain> pfifo: i tried that the 2nd time, and that was the posted output on pastebin
<KM0201> so they block USB ports, and you think it's a good idea to boot an operating system that runs off the CD on that cmputer?   hope you don't like that job much
<GASSYPOOTS> seems like todays my last day of ubuntu... :(
<AcidRain> KM0201: i am the GM, have to reformat and get system back up
<KM0201> GASSYPOOTS: why's that?
<KM0201> AcidRain: then why don't you unlock your USB ports?
<GASSYPOOTS> my grandma wants windows7 which sucks
<AcidRain> =/ i dont know how to do that.
<KM0201> GASSYPOOTS: just dual boot
<GASSYPOOTS> i cant get the boot menu
<KM0201> GASSYPOOTS: why not?
<GASSYPOOTS> when it starts up its not there
<waxstone> !troll GASSYROOTS
<AcidRain> ugh. nvm, i g2g. ill deal with my broken ass dvd/cd drive another day
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: do you need ubuntu support ?
<GASSYPOOTS> yep
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: ok, what do you need help with
<pfifo> AcidRain, can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/cdrom` and 'ls -l /path/to/image.iso'
<GASSYPOOTS> setting up a boot menu with 11.10
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: ok, what part are you not clear with ?
<waxstone> GASSYPOOTS is a confirmed troll from last night
<ikonia> waxstone: I'm aware of last night.
<GASSYPOOTS> the system does a boot without the menu
<waxstone> k
<KM0201> waxstone: ah, thanks for the info..  i was gonna try to help him.. :)
<derpella> Where is the equivalent of menu.lst?
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: what OS is installed on this machine
<ikonia> derpella: grub2 works different
<Random832> my system doesn't have a boot menu either, so his question could be legitimate - i think people who dual boot just assume that everyone gets the menu
<ikonia> !grub2  >der
<ikonia> oops
<GASSYPOOTS> ubuntu 11.10 and windows 7
<ikonia> !grub2  > derpella
<ubottu> derpella, please see my private message
<GASSYPOOTS> it auto boots ubuntu
<KM0201> derpella: grub2 doesn't have menu.lst, grub2 is a lot different
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: what boots when you start the machine
<GASSYPOOTS> see above
<ericus> Random832: press shift and the boot menu will appear...
<GASSYPOOTS> tried that
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: ok, so if you hold down shift when you boot it should appear
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: ok, what happened ?
<GASSYPOOTS> it boots like it does without it
<derpella> oh.. it doesn't have a one file with all of those?
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: ok, in that case boot into ubuntu and alter the "show menu" parameter in grub to force it to show the menu
<Random832> anyway, is it even supported to install windows on top of ubuntu? won't windows wipe out grub?
<GASSYPOOTS> ? in the ubuntu foldeR
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: no, it's not a 5 minute task, but it's quite well documented,
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: one moment I'll get you the info
<KM0201> Random832: you can do it, but yes it will erase grub, but reinstalling grub will be fairly easy.. the bigger issue, is Windows seems to always want to take the whole drive w/o any input from you (at least in my experience)
<pfifo> KM0201, you can specify the size of the partition, windows does support dual booting mutiple windows OS
<KM0201> pfifo: i'lll take your word for it, i just remember this issue back in the day w/ XP
<KM0201> if that is indeed the case, then all you'll need to do is reinstall grub, which is easy
<GASSYPOOTS> bootmgr.exe.mui?
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: if you look at the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: you should see GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<imrobert> does anyone know how I can get a Windows recovery disk?
<imrobert> so I can switch fully to Ubuntu and set up windows in a virtual box
<KM0201> imrobert: did you nuke your recovery partition?
<GASSYPOOTS> i dont have the cfg
<imrobert> KM0201 what do you mean?
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: is this a wubi install
<GASSYPOOTS> yep
<KM0201> imrobert: nevermind,  i see what you're asking.
<ikonia> then I can't help you I'm afraid
<GASSYPOOTS> wait a sec
<KM0201> imrobert: since you have a legit copy of Windows (i'm assuming anyway)... get the key for it (use magic jelly been key finder)... then go to the internet, and try to find a torrent for the ISO file of your version of windows, use that ISO to install inside vbox, but use your key.
<GASSYPOOTS> i got boot.img under boot
<KM0201> another wubi victim..
 * KM0201 sighs
<imrobert> KM0201 thanks
<GASSYPOOTS> under
<GASSYPOOTS> filesystem/boot/grub
<KM0201> imrobert: obviously, you'll be missing any extra software, etc. you have now.
<pfifo> KM0201, thats what I said todo but I got yelled at from every angle
<pfifo> :(
<KM0201> pfifo: i don't know why... i've done that lots of times..
<imrobert> KM0201 yeah I'm not worried about that
<GASSYPOOTS> wait i have grub.cfg
<KM0201> pfifo: it's not like your'e telling him to steal it.. he has a legit key, just has to download an ISO( which is perfectly legal)
<ikonia> KM0201: pfifo is there a reason this is being discussed here ?
<danielboston26> ##hamradio
<pfifo> ikonia, cause i got yelled at and he didnt
<ikonia> pfifo: ok - so maybe drop it then (please)
<no-name-> how do you make nautilus stop ignoring chars such as '_' when sorting files/directories by name in the file manager?
<KM0201> ikonia: i guess i just don't see the issue... i wasn't suggesting he steal windows, he has a legit key
<Zaitzev> When I use find in terminal to look for one specific file, how do I write it so I automatically cd to the folder that file is in? (I want to make an alias for it)
<GASSYPOOTS>   1
<GASSYPOOTS>   2
<GASSYPOOTS>   3
<GASSYPOOTS>   4
<GASSYPOOTS>   5
<FloodBot1> GASSYPOOTS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GASSYPOOTS>   6
<ikonia> KM0201: I don't have an issue with people having a valid key
<icedtea> hello, uname -r reports 3.0.0-16-generic, does that mean I'm using kernel 3.0.16
<KM0201> ikonia: oh ok, well, thats the thing he had a key, he was asking how to get a disk so he can install inside vbox.
<pfifo> icedtea, yes
<ikonia> KM0201: the problem is picking up random images from the net doesn't mean it will work with the key, (many CD releases) best to contact microsoft for the correct cd to match his key
<KM0201> ikonia: of course..
<ssta> no-name-: nautilus sorts according to how LC_COLLATE tells it to.  Try setting LC_COLLATE to POSIX
<imrobert> I think I'm going to make the leap now
<GASSYPOOTS>  42
<GASSYPOOTS>  43
<GASSYPOOTS>  44
<GASSYPOOTS>  45
<FloodBot1> GASSYPOOTS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GASSYPOOTS>  46
<GASSYPOOTS>  47
<KM0201> ...
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: stop that
<ikonia> GASSYPOOTS: this is your final warning
<KM0201> imrobert: how long have you used ubuntu?
<elijah> how can I reset sudo so it asks for a password again? basically resetting the sudo timeout?
<phpN00b> does Ubuntu support private folder with encryption?
<ssta> elijah: -k
<pfifo> phpN00b, there are more encryption utilities for ubuntu than you can count with all your fingers and toes
<phpN00b> pfifo, but with good integration in nautilus/gnome3?
<phpN00b> pfifo, I know there is truecrypt etc  but integration is also important
<danielboston26> Elijah you need to reset for password
<danielboston26> i think its pwd
<danielboston26> no
<pfifo> phpN00b, that i dont know, I only trust my data to cli utilities
<ssta> danielboston26: no it's not.  sudo -k resets the timeout
<ssta> danielboston26: pwd prints the current working directory...an entirely different functionality
<danielboston26> ssta ah i misread his uestion
<danielboston26> ssta right
<danielboston26> i thought he wanted to reset the password
<ssta> danielboston26: faie enough...although "pwd" still wouldn't be the way to do that :)
<danielboston26> ssta right
<danielboston26>  ssta this shows you how often i use the CL
<danielboston26> i always end up looking up commands
<danielboston26> passwd pwd close enough
<danielboston26> lol
<hardwired> 'llo
<Goober> G00ber
<WickedWiccan> question i have a samsung series 7 slate and I wanted to put ubuntu on it but I didn't see anywhere for an onscreen touch keyboard, any ideas how to get one?
<hardwired> is there a way to remove all leave packages (i.e. those that are not dependencies) except a predefined list (i.e. those leave packages that I want to keep). FreeBSD has pkg_cutleaves for this, macports has the leaves target.
<danielboston26> WickedWiccan not sure if there is one
<WickedWiccan> well darn then whats the point of unity then :P i thought it was suppose to be more for "touch" screens
<pfifo> WickedWiccan, there has to be one, let me ask google
<ssta> WickedWiccan: I think that's where it's aiming...it's not there yet
<reesk92> im having problems with flash for some reason when i go to use youtubes webcam upload feature the security window that asks if you wanna alow adobe to use the webcam pops up but freezes not letting you do anything is there anyway for me to remove flash compeatley from the system and reinstall it cause i tryes software center and syaptic and cant find it as being installed
<reesk92> although it is installed
<WickedWiccan> oh :-( darn I'm using windows 8 now and its nice but I miss my linux enviroment
<[deXter]> Oh well. Guess its time to upgrade to 12.04. :)
<WickedWiccan> i tried 12.04 still no touch screen keyboard either
<pfifo> WickedWiccan, the name of the program is 'onboard'
<pfifo> WickedWiccan, I have no idea how your going to start it, but /usr/bin/onboard is available by default since 7.10
<WickedWiccan> thanks I am reading this howto guide on it
<luser12> Hello all.  Anyone know how I would go about allowing a user to write to /proc/self/oom_adj (2.6.32 kernel)?  I've granted the user CAP_SYS_RESOURCE via /etc/security/capability.h but I still can't reduce the oom_adj score
<tanath> can anyone explain this to me? http://pastebin.com/8Rt2sKq6
<theadmin> tanath: Try "pkill deadbeef" next time. No idea why, but it seems to work better than "killall", for me at least.
<tanath> theadmin, ok, but how could it be that it didn't see it running?
<MadsRC> Did VI change in 11.10? The reason I'm asking is because it seems that VI's different on my Ubuntu 10.04 server, thant it is on my laptop 11.10
<pfifo> tanath, i use killall -9 deadbeef myself
<derpella> Hello... What should I change in menuentry to make the system boot without any wm turning on?
<dougl> does starting classic gnome or unity have any effect on compiz effects?
<tanath> pfifo, -9 usually isn't necessary... but i don't see how that would change anything in this case
<tanath> pfifo, it was clearly running, but killall didn't see it at all
<pfifo> tanath, well you eventually kill -9, -9 works with killall too, thats what i meant
<tanath> pfifo, ah, yes. i knew that
<tanath> pfifo, but kill is easier to type and i was targeting the pid since it seemed to be invisible to killall
<pfifo> tanath, im pretty sure killall uses the same mechanism as pidof, I know thats not much help
<tanath> has anyone seen this before?
<phunyguy> hello folks, on my laptop, the wifi seems to slow to a chug, until i initiate a reconnect, then it works for a while at full speed, then drops to a crawl again (about 1mbit vs full g speed), the internal wifi is using the rtl8192ce module
<derpella> I used this instruction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Creating_the_Custom_Menu and I have file like this: http://pastebin.com/P7W6JLsL What should I write to make the system boot without any window manager?
<phunyguy> sorry, meant that for +1
<pfifo> derpella, you need to add 'text' to the kernel line in /etc/default/grub... the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT entry
<pfifo> derpella, and then run sudo update-grub
<derpella> pfifo: it does nothing
<derpella> oh
<derpella> :D
<derpella> thanks
<ena> hello
<ena> i have a little problem with wine, can anybody help me ?
<ena> (excuse my english please, i am french)
<Guest74965> sup
<hardwired> haha, french having problem with wine :-)
<TeamColtra> Is there a way to just restore ubuntu back to default settings like a fresh install... without doing a new install? Basically: Remove all the programs, re-set all the settings, and make it a fresh clean version of Ubuntu?
<waxstone> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Deck`> if i use 9.04 with audacious 2.3 is there a way to update audacious from new ubuntu release?
<theadmin> ena: This channel can pretty much only help if you have problems installing wine, see #winehq for actual app support
<Wasser> hi people i'm a little desperate here. I'm using lvm. One of my volume groups (that only has one HD) can't mount. If I try to mount it manually it says mount: /dev/mapper/SHARED-srv already mounted or /srv busy. Of course there is nothing in /srv
<ena> ok thanks everybody !
<ena> hardwired : yes ! but only with "program" wine
<hardwired> ena: bien sur :-)
<ena> you missed an accent !!
<ena> i joke :)
<thiebaude> ena, salut,lol
<thiebaude> :)
<tanath> Deck`, give deadbeef a try
<pfifo> !9.04 | Deck`
<ubottu> Deck`: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<hardwired> ena: il n'y a pas des accents sur mon keyboard
<ena> just for you
<ena> ^
<ena> copy/past it as much as you want
<guntbert> !ot | hardwired
<ubottu> hardwired: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deck`> pfifo sorry, i was wrong. 10.04 of course
<hardwired> guntbert: yeah, whatever.
<hardwired> bye.
<pfifo> !ppa | Deck` in that case
<ubottu> Deck` in that case: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Deck`> thanks
<wilhart> what's wrong when nvidia flickers in my lcd tv second display ?!?!
<wilhart> 've have had this problem about 2 years now
<Viking667> What program views PDF documents?
<pfifo> !info evince | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2.2 (oneiric), package size 201 kB, installed size 1088 kB (Only available for any all)
<wilhart> ?
<Viking667> hm. I seem to have a libevdocument and libevview installed that conflict with it
<Viking667> Problem is, I've no idea what program USES those installed libraries
<keith__> did the linux mint serverchange
<techb> I am having trouble installing xchat on ubuntu 9.10
<lampe2> hey i got problems with my ati graphicscard is the support for nvidia better?
<pfifo> !eol | techb
<ubottu> techb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tanath> Viking667, 'sudo apt-get remove libevdocument libevview' and see what it wants to remove
<techb> would it say it couldn't find the package?
<pfifo> lampe2, if you 'support yourself' both are pretty easy
<ryan__> Hello. Does anybody know if the clock in the top panel automatically adjusts to Daylight Saving Time?
<pfifo> ryan__, yes it will
<ryan__> pfifo: DST begins at 2am doesn't it?
<tanath> Viking667, evince uses them. pdf & misc document viewer
<lampe2> pfifo, i got always problems with my ati 5770
<pfifo> ryan__, for US easter time it does, i know that
<ryan__> pfifo: Thanks!
<Bodsda> TeamColtra: no, it shouldn't
<pfifo> lampe2, for the first few months I had my nvidia, I had alot of trouble, but after I learned every detail of the software and hardware, it became a simple task to install/setup/configure
<luisr> i got a question how can i run ubuntu 11.10 as smooth as possible on acer aspire one windows 7 starter
<pfifo> luisr, by using the desktop livecd, its impossible to break, except maybe physically stepping on it
<luisr> well im running it already but its a bit laggy
<tanath> luisr, just how smooth you looking for? there are very lightweight desktop environments, but you'll lose features as you go more lightweight. icewm is very lightweight, but possibly too much so. i'd suggest xfce
<tanath> luisr, you say 'as smooth as possible' but if you really wanted to you could do away with graphics altogether. i doubt that's what you want though
<TeamColtra> Bodsda, why "shouldn't" it? It seems kinda silly to have to do a fresh install from CD/USB when it seems like it could be done from the computer itself. :P Smart Phones have "restore to factory default" why can't my OS?
<lampe2> pfifo, but it should be easy to install for the every day user ;)
<luisr> im running gnome classic and i like it it just lags sometimes when i run the software center
<pfifo> luisr, you can use grub2's iso boot feature to boot it from the disk drive, thats a big speed up, if you have 2+GB of ram you can also use the 'toram' option to copy the iso to a ramdisk (this runs extremly fast)
<tanath> luisr, try xfce
<Bodsda> TeamColtra: see my pm :)
<luisr> what is gub2's sorry im a noob
<pfifo> lampe2, opening your computer and installing a high end video card is not something an everyday user would normally do
<pfifo> !grub | luisr
<ubottu> luisr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tanath> luisr, install xfce, then log out and choose xfce as your login session
<pfifo> lampe2, one thing I must point out though, is nvidia cards now have the new nouveau driver, and it is installed on ubuntu by default
<luisr> would that interfere with windows if i still want to boot it
<tanath> luisr, no
<pfifo> luisr, your on a livecd, so installing xfce most likely will not work, if you want to try it, get the xubuntu livecd
<tanath> well yeah, that's for after you install
<tanath> though it actually can work fine on livecd
<pfifo> all depends on how much memory you have to spare
<Guinness2702> So, I moved my server to my new flat last weekend, all went well.  A couple of days later, my server just died - don't know why, but it did.  It will boot, as far as getting just a flashing cursor on a blank screen.  I can boot an ubuntu CD as far as the menu, but when I select either "run" or "install" it does the same thing with the cursor.  The drive is okay, I plugged it into another box and fsck'd it - all okay.  A
<Guinness2702> nybody have any idea what might be happening?
<pfifo> Guinness2702, try running memcheck86
<Guinness2702> pfifo - oh yeah, forgot to say, I also was able to run memcheck off the disk, and let it do the first couple of passes with no trouble
<gridbag> how do I find the package that contains GL/glx.h for compiling?  In the Ubuntu Software Center, no "OpenGL" packages show up.
<pfifo> Guinness2702, start removing hardware until it can boot a livecd/usb
<pfifo> gridbag, the program 'apt-file' can do that
<Guinness2702> pfifo - the only thing removable is memory and cpu, unless you want me to dig out the soldering iron :\
<_Brun0_> I installed ubuntu minimal install with alternate CD + i3 tiling window manager.  how can I set x background image?
<Guinness2702> pfifo - it's a little mini-ITX system I use as a server - it's practially all in one
<pfifo> Guinness2702, can it boot another operating system?
<ironfoot495> Hi I'm having trouble install webmin on a ubuntu 10.04 server.
<Guinness2702> pfifo, not got any to hand :\
<Guinness2702> I guess I could drum up a windoze disk from somewhere....maybe
<pfifo> !webmin | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<pfifo> Guinness2702, your problem is a tough one to solve, im out of ideas
<ironfoot495> is there another option to webmin
<Kireji> how can I apt-get to determine if there are packages that need to be updated?  it appears the -u switch is supposed to do this, but it doesn't do what I expect
<waxstone> pfif: what is ubuntu's substisute for webmin?
<Guinness2702> pfifo - yeah, me too :(  The only think I can think of is that it's a little warm in this new place, and it's a fanless system, but I don't get why it can run memtest or the ubuntu live cd menu, and then not boot :\
<Guinness2702> pfifo - if it was fried, i wouldn't expect it to be so selective
<pfifo> waxstone, ironfoot495, ubuntu isnt the ideal server OS imo, go with fedora if you want webmin
<waxstone> pfifo: isnt fedora still debian?
<MaWaLe> pfifo:  i think that the best server may be the Debian one
<ironfoot495> pfifo: thanks for the info
<pfifo> waxstone, no
<ikonia> waxstone: you sould not use webmin on any os
<pfifo> waxstone, i have to agree with ikonia there, configure by hand to get best results
<MaWaLe> fedora is a community project so for a production server, maybe the RHES will be more advised
<waxstone> ikonia: what is the best free option to replace webmin?
<ikonia> waxstone: my personal opinion is that you shouldn't be using web based management tools to manage a server.
<MaWaLe> fedora is the community edition for Red Hat
<ironfoot495> so can you use waxstone with ubuntu?
<waxstone> ok
<ikonia> you can use tools such as ebox, but the concept of a website to manage your server does not sit well with me
<MaWaLe> ikonia:  +1 the best way to administer a server would be the SSH one
<ironfoot495> or what is compatible with ubuntu?
<luisr> hello does anybody know how to connect to xbox live with ubuntu 11.10
<pfifo> MaWaLe, really i go with centos opposed to fedora, but the difference isnt that noticable
<iceroot> waxstone: the best replacement for a web-based administration tool is a real unix-admin
<ikonia> luisr: what do you mean xbox live - xbox live is a service for the xbox
<luisr> like a bridge connection
<waxstone> iceroot: yeah I guess you guys are right. Webmin exists for resellers and admin neubs
<iceroot> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> luisr: what is your end goal
<iceroot> waxstone: webmin is evil and may break your system
<luisr> to be albe to connect my xbox to xbox live
<MaWaLe> pfifo:  i think that the best way to describe the difference is to say that it is like the freeze and volatile package in the debian project
<iceroot> !ics | luisr
<ubottu> luisr: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ikonia> luisr: so you want to use your machine as a proxy
<luisr> yes
<trism> _Brun0_: you could install feh and use: feh --bg-scale /path/to/image
<ikonia> luisr: check out the link iceroot gave you via ubottu
<MaWaLe> pfifo:  so the RHES and the CentOS are more mature then Fedora (which i think is a "prototype" ;) )
<ironm> hello :) Please allow me one question. I am going to install ubuntu 11.10 (server) on an SSD drive. Is there any recomendation for the appriopriate filesystem?
<iceroot> ironm: ext4 (the default)
<ikonia> MaWaLe: no
<ikonia> MaWaLe: they are nothing linked
<ironm> thank you iceroot
<ActionParsnip> ironm: SSD in a server? strange. I hope you have a platter based storage for your data
<_Brun0_> trism, ty
<ActionParsnip> ironm: do you have a platter based drive for data storage too?
<ironm> ActionParsnip: it is just for short testing and creating some ubuntu live images. I am not really going to use a server with SSD (in ling term) n
<MadsRC> Since when can't you use the arrow keys in VI when in interactive mode?
<ironm> in long term ..
<ironm> is there ubunut 12.x alpha server image available?
<ikonia> ironm: read the topic in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ActionParsnip> ironm: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise stuff
<pfifo> Hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi pfifo
<ironm> thank you ikonia :)
<Guinness2702> pfifo, okay, I got a win95 install disk booting now, so my guess is h/ware is okay
<pfifo> Guinness2702, thats strange that it wouldnt atleast bott the ubuntu livecd then
<pfifo> Guinness2702, do you have a high end video card by chance?
<Guinness2702> pfifo, it will boot as far as the menu, but not the OS
<ActionParsnip> Guinness2702: what video chip do you use
<ActionParsnip> Guest35143: do you get a black screen when you boot?
<Guinness2702> pfifo - quite the opposite, it's a low power mini-itx system - and anyway, it's been working for the last year - just suddenly died
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, not entirely sure, but nothing hi-spec
<ActionParsnip> Guinness2702: does the system have a make and model?
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, it's an aleutia system
<luisr> thanks trying to figure it out
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, http://aleutia.com/products/all-products/tango-fanless-silent-pc  I believe
<ActionParsnip> Guinness2702: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<diverdude> How can i see what graphics drivers are currently in use?
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, it's actually exactly that one, but that is the current equivalent
<pfifo> they charge L15.00 to install ubuntu? man im in the wrong business
<nick_h> where does upstart keep track of PIDs?
<pfifo> diverdude, lsmod should show all loaded graphics drivers
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, k - just out of interest, do you know how I can get to boot options from a standard ubuntu install?  (I could try the CD instead)
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, hmm, interesting - the win95 has got as far as "setup is starting windows" and hanging
<diverdude> pfifo: that just show some list of modules
<pfifo> Guinness2702, hold shift while booting, then press 'e' at the grub menu
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, could it be that the gfx card is fried in GUI modes
<Guinness2702> pfifo, k, thx, I'll try it
<pfifo> diverdude, yes, and the module for your graphics chip should be listed in those modules
<diverdude> pfifo: under the modulename: video?
<amazingrando> installing from alt or minimal my nics work until the installer downloads the initial files, then it turns off the nic so i can't continue installing
<amazingrando> tried noapci option, but didn't help
<amazingrando> ideas?
<amazingrando> installing from live CD works fine
<amazingrando> but I'm trying to install on a 4gb flash drive
<pfifo> amazingrando, bring them back up manually?
<diverdude> pfifo: your method is not working. no drivers are listed
<Guinness2702> ActionParsnip, do I need nomodeset on a line of its own, or as a parameter to one of the other lines?
<amazingrando> i tried that - going to another console.  but it tells me there's no ifup and stuff
<pfifo> Guinness2702, on the line starting with 'linux'
<Guinness2702> pfifo, k, that's where i went wrong :)
<droptone> I have a question. I have full disk encryption with LUKS installed on my Ubuntu 11.10 machine. Evidently, yesterday, while performing the automatic update with the update manager in unity, it upgraded my kernel, and when I boot off the new kernel, it can't load my LUKS encrypted drive, and I get this default innitramfs shell. I'm forced to load the old kernel via grub.
<Guido1> Hello, I have some probl;ems with a windows computer but i found a way to path this problem by another computer. sadly i don't find a way to pas this problem with linux
<droptone> The new kernel is 3.0.0-16-generic, and the old one, which loads fine, is 3.0.0-12 generic.
<pfifo> amazingrando, there are 2 program that are commonly used to setup network, 'ip' and 'ifconfig' you should have one or both
<diverdude> pfifo: fyi: jockey-text -l is the correct command
<amazingrando> let me start and get to that point and then i'll tell you what it says
<Guido1> does anyone know something about setting a domain and adding a network printer - not automaticaly found by ubuntu?
<Guinness2702> pfifo, okay, I also took out quiet - it got as far as "new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd"
<pfifo> droptone, you need to rebuild your initramfs with the new kernel running
<Viking667> sigh.
<Guinness2702> pfifo, I'm thinking something to do with gfx mode though, as win95 install booted until it tried to start win (presumably GUI mode, previously was the text intro)
<pfifo> droptone, and the drive mounted of course
<savva_> 123
<droptone> pfifo: how do I go about doing that? When I boot from the new kernel, it won't let me mount the drive, I don't get the prompt to enter the password to mount the volume.
<droptone> I appreciate the help.
<pfifo> droptone, manually setup thee drive from the initramfs
<droptone> and is this something that is standard, somthing I would have to do every time I perform a kernel upgrade with a LUKS-encrypted drive?
<pfifo> droptone, initramfs is custom made for the kernel, so yes
<luisr> guys i got this dchp failed when i log off how do i fix it
<Guido1> I have some probl;ems with a windows computer but i found a way to path this problem by another computer. sadly i don't find a way to pas this problem with linux. does anyone know something about setting a domain and adding a network printer - not automaticaly found by ubuntu?
<droptone> gotcha. So currently, I'm booted into the old 3.0.0-12-generic kernel, since I can't boot into the new one, except into an initramfs shell.
<pfifo> droptone, are you at a different computer than the one your working on?
<droptone> Should I boot into that shell?
<droptone> pfifo: no, I'm on this computer.
<droptone> I can get on another one if needed.
<droptone> Here, I'm migrating to another computer now. 10 seconds.
<droptone> thank you again for the assistance.
<ironm> one question more: can I use a 256GB SSD as follows: 1-st partition (120GB) for 11.10 and the 2-nd partition (120GB) for 12.04? The rest (16GB) as shared swap area? .. the system has already 16GB RAM and shouldn't swap (at least I hope so ;)
<luisr> im getting this chcp fail when i shut down laptop how can i fix it or remove it
<Bodsda> ironm: sure
<BluesKaj> ironm,  no swap needed there
<luisr> dhcp sorry
<humancomp> ironm you can use it i bought i hybrid ssd disk and i used
<ironm> thank you Bodsda BluesKaj  and humancomp
<droptone> pfifo: On a different machine now. What is the recommended procedure?
<pfifo> droptone, I take it that you root is encrypted, otherwise booting would still work
<ActionParsnip> ironm: I wouldn't put swap on an SSD
<droptone> pfifo: that's right, / and swap are in two LVM volumes, both of which are in the encrypted container.
<droptone> I don't have any other volumes or partitions, like /boot, just / and swap.
<droptone> and they're all within the LUKS-encrypted volume.
<ActionParsnip> ironm: If you are using it as a server, I'd install a platter based drive to store the user data, databases, mailserver database etc and have /var and swap on that
<pfifo> droptone, boot your computer with the new kernel, you should get the initramfs prompt
<ActionParsnip> ironm: and obviously put the browser webcache in tempfs :)
<BlueWolf> And when I copy a 1.2GB movie from my hard disk to my flash it starts off at 29Mbps copy rate and then rapidly drops to 918Kbps. When I copy from hard disk to hard disk is copys at about 30Mbps, why is their rhis problem?
<ironm> ActionParsnip: I have to see how I can do it ... (put all the variable stuff in tmpfs)
<droptone> pfifo: doing that now
<pfifo> BlueWolf, the cache can fill quickly, but the actual write to the disk is slow
<humancomp> BlueWolf: First part is write cache of usb system and so fast.. second is your usb real speed
<BlueWolf> pfifo: What the solution?
<pfifo> BlueWolf, there isnt one, aside from getting faster/better hardware
<droptone> pfifo: I'm at the initramfs prompt.
<BlueWolf> humancomp: Sorry could you explain in a simpler form ? :D
<humancomp> Bluewolf, pfifo is right
<luisr> i get ip address error when trying to connect to xbox live using lap top as internet source please help
<pfifo> droptone, once your there, you need to issue a command similiar to this `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXY mapdevice` where XY is your partition and mapdevice is the name you use in /dev/mapper/
<ironm> ActionParsnip: do you use such configuration already? ... [23:14:17] <ActionParsnip> ironm: If you are using it as a server, I'd install a platter based drive to store the user data, databases, mailserver database etc and have /var and swap on that
<droptone> ok, and if I don't have the XY partiton the mapdevice info, should I reboot into the old kernel and get that information?
<humancomp> BlueWolf: System filling write cache quickly and waiting transfer process for this filled cache to your usb driver..
<BlueWolf> pfifo: humancomp: I have a good machine capable of copying fast. Core i3 2.95Ghz processor, 2Gb Ram DDR3. 240GT Nividia graphic card
<BlueWolf> Right?
<pfifo> droptone, yeah, if you dont know it, reboot and take a note of the info in /etc/crypttab
<Bodsda> BlueWolf: Those things wont effect usb write speed
<humancomp> Bluewolf: when you transfer smaller file to usb like 20 mb you can see usb drive blinking after closing copy dialog.. because its still writing 900Kbps.
<droptone> pfifo: don't that now, thank you.
<pfifo> droptone, maybe just pastebin /etc/crypttab so i can fill in the command for you
<ActionParsnip> ironm: that's how i'd set it up if I was setting up a sever using SSD for sure. I have a server but its al on a playyer based drive presently
<luisr> i get dhcp failed when i shut down laptop how can  i fix this
<humancomp> droptone: if you want to work with different version of kernel. you have spare your hard disk manually like /boot /home  and /
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: how would the video hardware impact the copying process?
<ironm> thank you for your kind hints ActionParsnip :)
<Guinness2702> Hey guys, so I'm getting further - It now gets as far as about 1.7 seconds into kernel/boot before hanging.  Is there any way I can stop it from trying to do anything to the video mode/setting?
<humancomp> ActionParsnip: you can watch soo fast :D
<BlueWolf> humancomp: Ok I am getting a bit confused, Why is the usb coping speed slow and what is the reason for it being slow. Is it ubuntu. Because my ubuntu eats up my processor and ram. My ram does about 40% use.
<humancomp> all datas not transfering usb drive directly.
<droptone> humancomp: I do have /boot in a separate, unencrypted partition, sorry.
<droptone> sorry for confusion that is.
<droptone> but / and swap are in LVM volumes within a luks encrypted container.
<Guido1> I have some problems with a windows computer but i found a way to path this problem by another computer. sadly i don't find a way to pas this problem with LINUX. does anyone know something about setting a domain and adding a network printer - not automaticaly found by UBUNTU 10.04?
<droptone> pfifo: generating a pastebin link, one sec.
<ActionParsnip> humancomp: heheh
<darthness>  dear users, can anyone help me with the no wubidr problem?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: You never know a miracle can happen. I always name those three. even if they don't do much, :D
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: do you have latest BIOS?
<darthness> just installed ubuntu, using the default bootloader, and it loads. but only after a long while
<darthness> tryed editing grub.cfg, didnt work
<luisr> hello im getting dhcp fail when i shut down my laptop how can i fix this
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: I don't think so as I am using 10.04. Can it still get the new BIOS, how would I check?
<luisr> anybody help
<humancomp> luisr: what is your dhcp server? Linux or Windows or a modem ?
<luisr> im a noob to all this im on ubuntu 11.10
<waxstone> darthness, try update-grub
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: This copy rate is ridiculous, it normaly goes at 10Mbps minimum and now it's going at 625Kbps what wrong with this silly computer!!! ? :D
<darthness> thnx waxstone
<pfifo> droptone, ok once your at the initramfs, `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt` then you press ctrl-d to exit the initramfs shell and hopefully it will boot
 * pfifo crosses fingers
<humancomp> BlueWolf: ok i tried to explain HDD => 30 Mbps =>RAM => 625Kbps => USB Drive.
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: manufacturers site will have the bios, you may need a windows OS to install it
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: try switching the USB to legacy mode
<droptone> ok, trying that now, will let you know shortly.
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: does the system have a make and model?
<gnarlin> Hello. I'm having problems with mplayer and libcdio_paranoia.so.0. Could someone help me?
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, I have make but "model: command not found"
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Flash or computer? :D
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Where would I check?
<Whiskey> anyone good on bash scripting
<pfifo> Whiskey, the guys in #bash
<Whiskey> them won´t help
<Whiskey> allrdy try
<pfifo> Whiskey, #friendly-coders
<gnarlin> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 beta. When I run mplayer it complains that:  mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libcdio_paranoia.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Could someone help?
<pfifo> !12.04 | gnarlin
<ubottu> gnarlin: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<droptone> pfifo: that totaly did it, thank you greatly.
<pfifo> droptone, wait
<pfifo> droptone, were not done
<gnarlin> ok, thx
<droptone> no problem, what next?
<Kireji> how can I apt-get to determine if there are packages that need to be updated?  it appears the -u switch is supposed to do this, but it doesn't do what I expect
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> humancomp: Got it. :D
<Kireji> or any command line program to tell me how many packages apt things I need to upgrade
<ken>  I was wondering if someone could help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878148/
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/KI9jochP <--- anyone knows how to avoid those two loops to accept return?
<pfifo> droptone, you need to run `sudo update-initramfs` to build a custom initramfs, then it should work when you reboot
<droptone> pfifo: just run that command by itself? no parameters?
<pfifo> droptone, thats right, build a new one from scratch
<pfifo> droptone, `sudo update-initramfs -c`
<droptone> when I run sudo update-initramfs, it says usage: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs [OPTION], and gives me a list of paremeters.
<droptone> ahh, ok
<droptone> trying that now.
<BlueWolf> humancomp: It's just, why is it copying so slow now. Before it was doing it at 10Mbps or more onto my flash. So what's the problem?
<culpn8r> whenever i download files from the internet using firefox, they do not show up on my desktop, but when i do an ls from the terminal i see them
<droptone> ok, it says "create mode requires a version argument"
<droptone> when I use -c.
<ericus> Why does hdparm only show ~470MB/s now, and some weeks ago ~520MB/s with my SSD?
<pfifo> droptone, try `sudo mkinitramfs` instead
<droptone> ok
<ericus> and the access times has increased from 2ms > 3ms
<ken>  I was wondering if someone could help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878148/
<droptone> it says it requires a paremeter too
<droptone> requiring "outfile" with -o.
<culpn8r> why are my downloaded files hidden? (but i can see them from the terminal)
<muelli> culpn8r: do "nautilus ." in the terminal then to get a file manager in that directory
<ActionParsnip> culpn8r: are they in hidden folders?
<waxstone> culpn8r, do the files begin with a .?
<muelli> culpn8r: you can do "pwd" to get your current working directory as well.
<culpn8r> if i hit ctrl-h in the file manager i cant see them either
<culpn8r> the only time i can see them is when i type ls in the terminal
<gvo> Ken apt-get install debian-archive-keyring
<pfifo> droptone, what is the output of uname -r
<gvo> apt-get update
<droptone> 3.0.0-16-generic
<BlueWolf> humancomp: ?
<culpn8r> waxstone, no they do not. its just a jpg
<ken> gvo: ok
<gvo> Ken or whatever keyring for your distro.
<ActionParsnip> ericus: if you boot to the older kernel, is it ok?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: why is it copying so slow now. Before it was doing it at 10Mbps or more onto my flash. So what do you think can be the problem other than me?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: is the device healthy?
<pfifo> droptone, run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic` that should trigger a rebuild of the initramfs, watch the output to make certian of this
<ericus> ActionParsnip: I've not tried that
<ActionParsnip> ericus: what have you tried?
<culpn8r> like i literally download an image off the internet and save it to the desktop, but it never pops up with an icon. i can see it there if i browse via terminal but not gnome
<droptone> pfifo: trying that now.
<gvo> Ken or perhaps sudo apt-key update
<ken> gvo: I'm using kubuntu
<gvo>  sudo apt-get update  might work better for Ubuntu
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Ya normal as it's always been.
<ericus> Not anything at all ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: what file system does it use?
<humancomp> Bluewolf: Its can be related with your Windows Compatibility on USB drive
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by file system?
<ken> pvo: the issue is more that I am seeing unsigned packages including the linux generic update and not sure why
<gvo> ken so that didn't work?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> humancomp: Which means?
<droptone> I got crypsetup: WARNING: target sda5_crypt uses a key file, skipped, a few times at various places during the reconfigure. Other than that, it looked good.
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: what file system does the USB storage use? NTFS? Ext2? etc
<droptone> and it said it ran update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic
<droptone> so that appeared successful. Should I reboot and give it a whirl?
<ActionParsnip> ericus: try the older kernel, if its ok there then you have a regression bug
<culpn8r> anyone?
<pfifo> droptone, yeah, reboot and see if it worked
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: I formated it to use NTFS. Then I have just formated it again to use FAT.
<gvo> ken search the net for that error message if you that doesn't work.  I'm going to dinner.
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: is it faster with FAT?
<humancomp> can you send me your lsusb output for this device
<ericus> ActionParsnip: OK, I will try that tomorrow. Thank you, and good night
<Guido1> I have some problems with a windows computer but i found a way to path this problem by another computer. sadly i don't find a way to pas this problem with LINUX. does anyone know something about setting a domain and adding a network printer - not automaticaly found by UBUNTU 10.04?
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: No, come to think of it, it might be because its FAT and not NTFS?
<droptone> pfifo: Didn't work, it dropped to an initramfs shell again.
<dustinconlon> hello?
<dustinconlon> hello? anyone there?
<thepolyol> hi
<lodiablo> hello
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Should I format it back to NTFS?
<droptone> It says, right before the shell: "Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems: Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline), Check rootdelay=(did the system wait long enough?), and chck root= (did the system wait for the right device?) and Missing modules (cat /proc/modues; ls /dev)
<dustinconlon> hi
<pfifo> droptone, it appears you have it setup to use a keyfile and a passphrase, if you remove the keyfile, regenerate the initramfs, and then set the keyfile back up it may work
<dustinconlon> could anyone help me?
<BlueWolf> dustinconlon: Ask your question and if someone knows they will answer
<BlueWolf> dustinconlon: Be patient :D
<culpn8r> when i download files onto the desktop i cannot see them
<droptone> I do, hmm. Well I just used the LUKS installer on the Ubuntu 11.10 alternate installer disk. How would I go about removing the keyfile?
<pfifo> droptone, thge manual says luksRemoveKey <device> [<key file>]
<droptone> is this process dangerous?
<Rickardo1> Can I install ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent on an computer with intel i3 cpu ?
<pfifo> droptone, you need to know the correct slot to kill
<droptone> and I haven't the slightest where the keyfile is located, when I configured it during the ubuntu alternate installer process, all it asked me for was password.
<dustinconlon> I have an iMac 27", 2009 model, and I put an iso onto a cd, I have rEFIT installed, and when I try to boot off of the cd, I get a console type cursor, and then a purple screen with a picture of a keyboard and person at the bottom, then it goes back to the console cursor, and then a pure black screen
<pfifo> droptone, when you enter the passphrase it will say 'key slot #X unlocked' DO NOT remove that slot
<droptone> ok
<pfifo> droptone, otherwise, i think the syntax is `cryptsetup luksRemoveKey /dev/sda5 X` where X is the slot you want to kill
<culpn8r> can someone please help me haha
<pfifo> droptone, use `cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda5` to get a list of keyslots in use
<Guido1> Hello, I have some problems with a windows computer but i found a way to path this problem by another computer. sadly i don't find a way to pas this problem with LINUX. does anyone know something about setting a domain and adding a network printer - not automaticaly found by UBUNTU 10.04? i found that i have to enter a pasword by setting up a domain, but if i set it up with windows i'm not asked for a pasword.
<dustinconlon> 	dustinconlon	I have an iMac 27", 2009 model, and I put an iso onto a cd, I have rEFIT installed, and when I try to boot off of the cd, I get a console type cursor, and then a purple screen with a picture of a keyboard and person at the bottom, then it goes back to the console cursor, and then a pure black screen
<lodiablo> Rickardo1, Yes you can, it just a naming convention
<lodiablo> it will work on all x64 cpu's
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: wht gpu does the system have?
<qtbchin> I know this is an ubuntu channel, but i am certain that someone here will be able to give me some insight on my irrelevant issue. My IIS ftp site loads as a blank page not displaying any of the files... any idea how to fix this?
<dustinconlon> could you put that in english for me :)
<droptone> I'm having trouble determining which key to remove. I guess, if nothing else, I could just continue launching that cryptsetup command from the initramfs shell, no?
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: the video card?
<droptone> would that break anything? It's a bit convoluted, but hell, I really don't want to fry my HD right now.
<dustinconlon> ATI Radeon... um let me check
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: in the cog menu in the top right, you can add printers there
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: good enough
<droptone> and generating the initramfs boot image is obviously broken.
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: add the boot option: nomodeset    it may help
<dustinconlon> how do i do that?
<dustinconlon> where at least
<Zaitzev> hrmf, gnome-look.org is in trouble..and here I was hoping to figure out how to do the whole theme-thing..
<dustinconlon> I dont know how to change the boot parameters for it
<meerkats> im looking for a wine irc...
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | dustinconlon
<ubottu> dustinconlon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pfifo> droptone, ok I just tested it on mine, you want to `cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda5` to find what slots are in use, and then `cryptsetup luksKillSlot /dev/sda5 X` the slots that are not your main passphrase
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: #winehq
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: do you mean the place with find network printer, samba etc?
<pfifo> droptone, you should know which key slot you passphrase unlocked, it will say
<dustinconlon> when I get the keyboard and person screen and I try to press a button, nothing happens at all
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: i already tryed that. perhaps i'm doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> Guido1: select to add a printer, then select the windows printer option
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a utility that will make a directory structure appear flattened? Ex: I have a directory tree under /opt/stuff, when i view it through this utility or file system, it will show the files as if they are in one directory. I know it's an odd request, but I have a particular use for it.
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: press SPACE afaik, or try F6
<dustinconlon> okay, if that doesn't work, could it be a problem with my keyboard?
<dustinconlon> its a normal wired keyboard
<pfifo> droptone, i will brb, once you get down to just the single key, rebuild the initramfs like before, see if it still gives that warnning
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: you mean printer --> ad printer --> network --> windows ... Samba?
<recorder446> @syddraf: on shell or GUI?
<syddraf> recorder446: Preferably shell.
<droptone> pfifo: will do
<Guido1> ActionParsnip: that is one of the things i already tryed
<recorder446> @syddraf: use "ls -laR"
<ironm> hello. anyone around using live-builder 3.x on ubuntu? Where can I find newer live-build packages for ubuntu 11.10 than 3.0~a24-1ubuntu17 ? ... Thank you in advance for any hints ;)
<dustinconlon> ActionParsnip, it still should work, even if its not the default mac keyboard?
<syddraf> recorder446: I'm looking more for something that would operate like a file system. ie: "mount" /opt/stuff to /opt/flat and when I browse to /opt/flat it shows the files as if in one directory. At this point in just considering trying to write a fuse fs for it.
<jrib> syddraf: umm, find?  What is your particular use?
<droptone> pfifo: Accroding to luksDump, only key slot 0 is enabled. 1-7 are all DISABLED.
<terminal> Hola a tod@s
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: not sure, i don't buy apple rubbish
<recorder446> @ syddraf: I still don't understand what you want to achieve...
<burppp> hey guys, quick question - Im trying to get LUKS encryption working on my new netbook. The "normal" ubuntu 11.10 installer detects my wifi card just fine, whereas the alternative installer does not seem to let me connect via wifi/wired. Any ideas? Are the same driver sets used for both vanilla/alternative installer ISOs?
<pfifo> droptone, well, in that case the initramfs isnt operating properly
<droptone> ok
<terminal> alguien habla español y  conoce algo sobre  weechat?gracias  :)
<waxstone> !en | terminal
<ubottu> terminal: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pfifo> droptone, are you still in the initramfs or did you boot up?
<droptone> so any other suggestions? Just manually launch cryptsetup from the initramfs shell?
<waxstone> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<droptone> pfifo: I'm booted up. Should I only do this from the initramfs shell?
<terminal> thank´s ;)
<syddraf> I have several programs I use that rely on things to be in the same directory. I have these files organized in subdirectories for other reasons, so some utility to trick a program (through a fs, for example) to think they are in a single directory would be useful. It's so off-the-wall that I really don't expect anything to already be out there, but I figured that I'd ask anyway. Thanks for your help.
<jrib> syddraf: what programs?
<droptone> pfifo: By "do this", I'm referring to the luksDump command. And thank you again for your assistance.
<pfifo> droptone, no you need to be booted to the target kernel, try this command `update-initramfs -c -k all`
<recorder446> @syddraf: a simple "ln -s " don't do the job? (or do you look for some auto mechanism?)
<droptone> ok, trying now.
<bluekb> c
<DinoMuffin> does anyone know a better way to find if an instance of a program is running?
<DinoMuffin> right now I'm doing "ps aux | grep "Thunar" | wc -l" to see if a Thunar instances is running
<SunTsu> DinoMuffin: pgrep
<recorder446> @syddraf: I guess I've just
<droptone> ok, seems to work good, only the same "cryptsetup: WARNING: target sda5_crypt uses a key file, skipped", oh and then I get a ton of errors FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.0-16/modules.dep: No such file or directory"
<DinoMuffin> SunTsu: thanks, works great
<droptone> so that's not good.
<AmberJ> Hello, I'm recording a screencast for my friend and will like to bring attention of my friend to a particular part of screen in recorded video on desktop...
<syddraf> recorder446: Symlink isn't quite what I need, since it wouldn't make the directory structure appear flattened.
<itaylor57> ironm, look at this ppa https://launchpad.net/~jason-heeris/+archive/live-build
<AmberJ> I'll like to hilight a small circle on screen with yellow/orange torch light style hilighter
<RingZer0> is this the right place for an rsync question?
<droptone> but I think the kernel should be 3.0.0-16-generic, not just 3.0.0-16, I think that's a mistake on my part from earlier when the guys in #lvm were having me manually generate initramfs segments, and I left off the generic.
<pfifo> droptone, no, its not. your definatly not using a keyfile, this has to be a bug
<droptone> ok
<AmberJ> The hilighter circle should follow my mouse pointer...
<DinoMuffin> RingZer0: what's the problem?
<ironm> thank you very much itaylor57 :)
<pfifo> droptone, and yes it should have the -generic
<Pickleface> hi
<itaylor57> ironm, np
<Pickleface> so I can only login to the guest account the main one like does not load properly ?
<RingZer0> DinoMuffin: I am just preparing to sync over a "final sync" before changing my name servers.  I want to make sure I am not going to overwrite all my modified config files like wp-config.php
<pfifo> droptone, no you need to be booted to the target kernel, try this command `update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.0-16-generic`
<droptone> ok
<pfifo> erm, disregart the first part of that, i copy pasted too much
<RingZer0> DinoMuffin: so if A is old server and B is new server.  I was thinking rsync -avz /sites/mysite/* 12.34.56.78:/var/www/vhost/mysite/
<droptone> I am booted to the target kernel, I'll give it a shot.
<RingZer0> just want to make sure I am not overwriting all my changes
<RingZer0> should I touch the files on the new server (aka B, aka 12.34.56.78?)
<DinoMuffin> RingZer0: ah, I'm not the one to ask. my knowledge of rsync is pretty basic
<pfifo> droptone, did the guys in lvm have you mess with /etc/crypttab at all?
<RingZer0> me too :)
<AmberJ> Anyone?
<droptone> pfifo: No, they didn't. We didn't get very far before they decided it was an ubuntu issue and sent me here. And as far as that update-initramfs command you just told me to run, I got no output at all except for "cryptset: WARNING: target sda5_crypt uses a key file, skipped"
<AmberJ> How can I hilight parts of my screen while recording screencast of my desktop?
<droptone> I never touched my /etc/crypttab file except to cut and paste the contents of it to pastebin for you.
<droptone> or copy/paste I should say.
<ActionParsnip> AmberJ: compiz has a plugin for that
<AmberJ> ActionParsnip: What if I don't want to install/use compiz for this? Isn't there a standalone tool?
<pfifo> droptone, I dont see how it thinks your using a keyfile, im going to look on launchpad for a bug report of this
<amazingrando> can you do a non-graphical install from the live cd?
<droptone> pfifo: thank you, again, greatly apprecaited
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: you could install the OS then add the boot option:  text     and you will boot to CLI only
<ActionParsnip> amazingrando: the other apps will be installed, just not used
<amazingrando> ok, thanks
<A-Lusion> What does the heirachy of computer 1337's look like right now?
<recorder446> @ amazingrando: no, you can't, but there's an so called "Alternate CD" for download
<dustinconlon> hello
<dustinconlon> who helped me last time?
<recorder446> dustincolon: I'm not  :-)
<dustinconlon> it was... um
<recorder446> dustincolon: what's the problem?
<dustinconlon> hi recorder446
<dustinconlon> im having a problem booting off of my LiveCD
<recorder446> @dustincolon: What kinda problem?
<pfifo> droptone, ahh, i think i got it change your crypttab to this 'sda5_crypt UUID=54c89adf-d784-4014-868c-f713f0e7a954 none luks'
<dustinconlon> Everytime  I try to boot it up, I get a console cursor, then it goes to the Purple screen that says to press any button to pull up boot options, but then it goes back to the console cursor, then to a black screen, then just sits there FOREVER!
<kingofswords> please someone tell me how to uninstall flash then reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> AmberJ: all I get is compiz how-tos. Maybe its a feature in a screen recording app
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: if you can pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash\gnash|swf|spark'      I can advise
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: change the \ for a |
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, ok thx
<dustinconlon> recorder446?
<setherith> exit
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/cjmPydpE
<recorder446> @dustincolon: What version of Live-CD do you use? / Have you checked the CD - Image (md5) and what hardware do you use?
<|PiP|`> how can I boot into ubuntu recovery console? when my computer starts, i dont see the grub options
<StepNjump> Hi guys, can someone hack me on windows live? Is it safe?
<recorder446> @pip: what do you see on boot?
<|PiP|`> nothing, just a purple screen
<|PiP|`> ubuntu 11.10
<|PiP|`> i accidentally removed my user accoutn from sudoers
<escott> |PiP|`, you have to hit some key when grub loads, maybe F1 not sure which
<pfifo> StepNjump, this is ubuntu support only, you should ask in ##windows
<dustinconlon> sorry recorder446, Im using an iMac 27" 2009 Edition, and I've double checked the MD5
<pfifo> |PiP|`, you need to hold shift while your booting
<niklasfi> hey, i want to cut a video file using ffmpeg. The internet is full of tutorials like this http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/cut_part_of_avi_video (using the -ss and -t options) however, when i try to copy a sequence of a video to a new one (trimming the rest off) using ffmpeg -ss 00:00:15.00 -t 25 -acodec copy -vcodec -i in.avi out.avi, this gives me weird output. first of all vlc shows both files (input and output) to have the same play duration
<StepNjump> Well, I have it here on my kopete... its supported on linux pfifo
<|PiP|`> pfifo: i tried that didn't work ;(
<pfifo> |PiP|`, it might be control
<waxstone> it is shift for grub2
<pfifo> |PiP|`, try ctrl, shift, then ctrl and shift
<recorder446> pip: do you have a second Operating system running beside your Ubuntu? (a Windows)
<kingofswords> sry ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/YSv0K90Z
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: let me see
<escott> |PiP|`, its supposed to be shift or esc
<kingofswords> ;)
<escott> |PiP|`, if thats not working you could do it from a chroot on the livecd
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: you missed the last single quote
<kz3> hello everyone
<kingofswords> did i
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: run that
<droptone> pfifo: so that allow-discards option is breaking it?
<droptone> sorry, ahd to make my kids dinner
<pfifo> droptone, that is the field where your filename is supposed to go
<droptone> you're kidding. I was trying to allow for TRIM passthrough support.
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, oh yeh sry http://pastebin.com/011WcDNs
<pfifo> droptone, im not 100% sure but i think you would want the tail to be 'none option1,option2,luks` or similiar
<droptone> holy crap, it worked.
<droptone> I didn't get the "uses filename, skipped" errors.
<droptone> when running update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.0-16-generic
<|PiP|`> recorder446: no windows, just ubuntu
<droptone> should I try a reboot now?
<pfifo> droptone, good, reboot and see if it sets it up
<droptone> ok
<|PiP|`> btw how do i enable root user?
<jpaulo7> How to recover a deleted file?
<escott> !undelete | jpaulo7
<ubottu> jpaulo7: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<pfifo> jpaulo7, restore from backup
<escott> !root | |PiP|`
<ubottu> |PiP|`: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jpaulo7> thank's
<droptone> I'll be damned, that did it.
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: awesome
<droptone> thank you so much pfifo, you've been amazingly helpful.
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<pfifo> droptone, you should tell the lvm guys how obivous that was
<recorder446> pip:  What did you do before this happend?
<droptone> lmao, will do.
<kingofswords> ok
<dustinconlon> could anyone give me a hand?
<TheToff> Hey, is anyone here familiar with the 12.04 beta yet?
<droptone> pfifo: while we're here, the option for TRIM passthrough: do you know much about it with LUKS? I don't want to put you through another huge process.
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: I believe if you add the partner repo then you can instal the adobe-flashplugin package and get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<droptone> But I would greatly like to allow for TRIM passthrough, which is supposedly supported on cryptsetup 1.4 or whatever, as well as the linux kernel 3.1, which we're not at yet.
<recorder446> @theToff: I'm runnig it right now...
<amit0520> Hello
<droptone> but if you don't have the answeres right here, don't worry about it, I'm fine.
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip,  so i just install flash from synapytic?
<amit0520> I just plugged in a usb flash drive and I am unable to delete files/directry from it
<pfifo> droptone, no I dont, but guessing from the way crypttab was broken, I doubt you were using it before
<amit0520> please help
<droptone> I wasn't, no.
<escott> !ask | dustinconlon
<ubottu> dustinconlon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<droptone> anyway, I"m good. Thank you again, fantastic work.
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip,  whats partner repo?
<TheToff> @recorder446: When you installed, did you have a windows install on your computer as well? I noticed that the installer's partitioning bit showed my NTFS partition as being completely empty
<pfifo> droptone, i guess read the crypttab and cryptsetup manuals to see how to adjust options properly
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: after enabling the partner repo it should be available
<fabzor3> ActionParsnip, you probably get this a lot, but you have the greatest name ever
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: its enablable in the software centre / synaptic etc
<kingofswords> ok
<ActionParsnip> fabzor3: a bit hehe. Its an old harry hill joke
<dustinconlon> I am having a problem booting up my Ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> fabzor3: thanks btw
<escott> !paste | amit0520 send us the output of "mount"
<ubottu> amit0520 send us the output of "mount": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> escott: mount | pastebinit      could be used :)
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip,  can see it
<recorder446> @theoff: yes, I have a windows-OS  and 2 more NTFS data partitions on the same HD.
<TheToff> @recorder446: I also noticed that when I ran it from usb, using the Pendrive program, when I set up the file for persistent changes in pendrive, it doesn't actually allow persistent changes to be made. Case in point, I need to blacklist the acer-wmi for the wifi to work on my Lenovo B570.
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, other sources tab?
<escott> ActionParsnip, but then pastebinit would have to be installed. someone should probably make that a required package before any irc client can be installed
<escott> !details | dustinconlon
<ubottu> dustinconlon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: sure
<TheToff> I su'd a terminal window, and used nano to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to reflect my need to blacklist the acer-wmi, and saved the change, etc, but get nothing when I reboot
<ActionParsnip> escott: dang
<amit0520> ubottu i just pasted output on paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> amit0520: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip,  do i just install Adobe Flash Player plugin installer?
<dustinconlon> I have an iMac 27" 2009 and I'm getting a completely black screen after the purple screen that tells me to press any button. When I press any button, nothing at all happens... when I press F6 or ESC to change the GRUB boot options, nothing happens either... I dont have any idea if there is a file I can change without booting it up at all, I have an ATI Radeon Video card
<escott> amit0520, send us the link that it gave you
<recorder446> @TheOff:  I tried the 2nd alpha from USB and it didn't work at all... Instsaller is still very buggy in Beta1 (partitioner).
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, yeh sure
<amit0520> escott here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/878223/
<escott> !nomodeset | dustinconlon
<ubottu> dustinconlon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TheToff> @Recorder446: Has a bug report been initiated, do you know?
<dustinconlon> I know that parameter escott, but I cannot get to any screen that allows me to enter it or change it
<escott> dustinconlon, boot a livecd and make the changes in a chroot
<dustinconlon> how to I access a "chroot"
<escott> amit0520,  /media/TSNDV30 is the problem correct? what does "touch  /media/TSNDV30/test" output
<ActionParsnip> dustinconlon: I gave you a link....
<amit0520> yes escott
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip,  oh no i see partner repo i think
<amit0520> TSNDV30 is my usb flash drive thats causing problem
<TheToff> And does anyone here know for certain how to EFFECTIVELY change the text of the blacklist.conf file on a LIVE USB, so that the changes will persist across reboot?
<recorder446> @TheToff: Yes, Installer related bugs ahve been initiated. (It's usually done by Ubuntu itself; it tells you...)
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: of you can uncomment the line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<escott> TheToff, is it a persistent livecd?
<itaylor57> escott, it is a 12.10 live cd
<ikonia> I doubt that
<ikonia> 12.10 doesn't exist
<TheToff> escott, it is a live usb set up with Pendrive to allow for persistent changes
<itaylor57> escott, it is a 12.04 sorry
<dustinconlon> okay thanks guys Ill give it a try
<TheToff> And it is 12.04 beta
<amit0520> escott here is the error I get when I do Touch >> touch: cannot touch `/media/TSNDV30/test': Read-only file system
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, archive canical....partner....that one?
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: indeed
<kingofswords> :)
<codepoet> how to reinstall X
<codepoet> anyone?
<recorder446> @The Toff: For me it finally worked to install on harddrive by formatting  a partition as "ext4" from Live-CD and then using the installer again;  but this time from CD
<codepoet> im using 11.04
<kingofswords> whats gtk?
<TheToff> recorder446: thank you
<ironm> itaylor57, do I need some special live-builder options when running lb 3.0-a45 on oneiric? (11.10) .. I am getting an error like E: Unable to locate package console-common
<ironm> even if: root@oneiric:/tmp/live# apt-cache search console-common
<ironm> console-common - basic infrastructure for text console configuration
<TheToff> I just can't figure out why pendrive doesn't properly set up the persistent changes bit so that I can change the bloody blacklist.conf file
<TheToff> One bloody entry is all i need it to keep
<codepoet> how to reinstall X?
<codepoet> for me its not starting on boot
<pfifo> codepoet, why?
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, do i dl gtk ver?
<codepoet> pfifo, not starting on boot
<codepoet> im able to log into the tty ...
<pfifo> codepoet, can you pastebin /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<codepoet> i think my nvidia driver update screwed things up
<codepoet> yes jst a sec
<TheToff> There was a time when I worshiped the god of OS's that is Ubuntu..... but since the 11.04 release, not so much, just because wi-fi refuses to work until I install and blacklist that damnable acer-wmi
<Brewster> hi
<itaylor57> ironm, did you do sudo apt-get update?
<Brewster> I was wondering if you could use wubi to insall chorme os
<ironm> yes itaylor57
<pfifo> Brewster, no
<codepoet> @fifo, no such file or directory
<Brewster> ok thank you
<amit0520> escott here is the error I get when I do Touch >> touch: cannot touch `/media/TSNDV30/test': Read-only file system
<codepoet> @pfifo, no such file or directory
<ironm> otherwise I will be not able to upgrade to3.0-a45
<TheToff> Is there a programme better than Pendrive which works to create a live usb that actually has persistent changes?
<pfifo> codepoet, /boot/grub/grub.cfg then
<starsunflower> Greetings all! I'm having an xconf issue. I am not sure what changed my settings, maybe because I used the computer janitor?
<itaylor57> ironm, then i don't know
<escott> amit0520, there are two possibilities. (1) for some reason this has been mounted as gid 1000 but one would expect it to be gid 0. did you add yourself to the group root? (2) some usb sticks are not normal usb sticks and have hardware/firmware that prevents modification. if this is a promotional usb that could be the problem
<ironm> itaylor57, I used only lb config; lb buld ... (have corrected packages_lists in auto/config before)
<starsunflower> my display is 1280x1024 and its no longer visible in the monitors config
<recorder446> @TheToff: I think there is an USB-Creator on board on Live CD! Maybe it works from there to allocate persistant space (for changes). But as already said.. Installing from there(USB) didn't work for me.
<ironm> thank you itaylor57 :) .. have you created live images on oneiric already ? .. with lb 3.0-a45 ?
<codepoet> @pfifo, http://pastebin.com/SvED0w5T
<Brewster> Is there something wubi-like that you could use to install chrome os?
<itaylor57> ironm, no i havent
#ubuntu 2012-03-11
<amit0520> yes I might have add myself to root group
<TheToff> @recorder446: I just want to be able to have wi-fi while I try out the new OS and see if I like it.
<amit0520> I am just trying to delete stuff off this flash drive. can't delete or write files to it
<codepoet> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/SvED0w5T
<pfifo> codepoet, did you recently upgrade?
<escott> amit0520, well its either that or its a u3 disk. i wont offer any further support since you have added yourself to root
<codepoet> pfifo, just my nvidia drivers
<TheToff> @Brewster: It won't work. Besides, Chrome OS is shite
<codepoet> pfifo, my ubuntu is quite old
<amit0520> ok scott
<starsunflower> Here's what I have going on in my xconf, i added a subsection and it doesn't appear to be working http://i39.tinypic.com/346kgnq.jpg
<recorder446> @TheOff: I would't try to fix it, if it does not work "out of the box". I did it many times the last 10 years and I tell you: Use it "out of the box" or forget about it. (And I'm a linux admin)
<Brewster> TheToff: I was wondering because a friend of mine wanted to try it
<TheToff> @recorder446: I may find myself migrating back to the 10 series, then. This business of having to plug my laptop into ethernet or install and blacklist a file is shite lol
<funkster> can someone suggest a lightweight browser? will be using full screen browser as an application with html5
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: instal whatever it likes dude :)
<escott> funkster, lightweight and html5... somewhat contradictory there
<miroslav4o> Midori is a good choice I think http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html
<pfifo> codepoet, I see 3 kernels listed, did you upgradethe kernel too?
<TheToff> @escott: truer words are rarely spoken
<funkster> escott: less weight then firefox is all im asking
<recorder446> @TheOff: This Hardware related things have become much better the last years. But if you don't have the right Wireless Chip... Try to waste your time with some more funny things than that!
<Brewster> funkster: browzar
<codepoet> pfifo, those are just the old kernels
<Brewster> i don't know if it works in windows though
<Brewster> ubuntu*
<pfifo> codepoet, what happens when you run 'startx'
<TheToff> @recorder446: I should have bought an HP laptop rather than this Lenovo, and I'm helplessly chained to its crappy hardware
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, thx for help m8 think its fixed it:)
<funkster> browzar is windows only is says... yeah.
<starsunflower> it appears as though i need a modeline and option "PreferredMode" but I am not sure what to add for modeline
<codepoet> pfifo, i was able to startx via recovery console and then a temporary session
<Raccoon1400> I am having trouble setting up wireless. It is a broadcom card. I installed the proprietary driver, but I can't turn on the card. there is a keyboard shortcut but it only works in windows.
<codepoet> pfifo, so not im on X but its a temporary session
<TheToff> @Brewster: Check out this article: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=chrome%20os&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CGQQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zdnet.com%2Fblog%2Fopen-source%2Fhow-to-install-googles-chrome-os%2F9006&ei=nOxbT57qKsOg2AXFq83pDg&usg=AFQjCNGm-2vb1JQdDaqnEvVYGFSdduGdSA
<codepoet> pfifo, when i try a normal its not getting started
<recorder446> @TheToff: I always try my new laptops with a Linux Live CD to be sure it's the right one for me...
<CacheMoney> I'm booting Ubuntu 11.10 from a USB stick... I installed a new driver (wireless card), restarted, and now it's just the purple screen with ubuntu and the 5 red dots cycling through.  Been stuck like this for15 mins, what should I do?
<pfifo> codepoet, what is your `uname -r`
<codepoet> pfifo 2.6.38-13-generic
<escott> funkster, the chrome in any of the browsers is not going to be that heavy. you could try and embed webkit into your application but its really the specification that is driving the complexity of these things
<TheToff> Racoon1400: what computer do you have?
<escott> CacheMoney, hit the up arrow and see what it says
<funkster> doing anymore work is too much work, all i want to do is load browser pointing at my app, lol
<pfifo> codepoet, run `sudo update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.38-13-generic`
<luisr> does anybody know how to connect to xbox live using the ics please help
<CacheMoney> escott: Begin: adding live session user ... ...
<renemoraes> does anyone could say how can i make a script be executed after wake-up?
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: dell inspiron. older one, core 2 duo
<codepoet> pfifo done
<pfifo> codepoet, reboot
<codepoet> pfifo okay
<codepoet> pfifo i'll be back
<pfifo> codepoet, inb4 "come with me if you want to live"
<TheToff> Racoon1400: You could try these steps: open terminal and type: "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" without the quotes. Then, arrow down to the last line, and insert the following, without quotes: "blacklist acer-wmi". Perss CTRL + X, and when asked to save changes, press Y. Reboot, and try your wireless
<TheToff> *Press
<codepoet> pfifo worked :-)
<TheToff> @Mony: Is your surname Sobieski?
<codepoet> pfifo what was wrong? can u pls explain in breif
<codepoet> pfifo brief*
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: no acer-wmi, there is a dell wmi
<pfifo> codepoet, you updated nvidia drivers, but the initramfs still had the old file
<Brewster> TheToff: ty
<luisr> does anybody know how to connect to xbox live using the ics please help
<codepoet> pfifo ohh i see, thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: sweet, keeping your achitectures the same for stuff helps a lot
<TheToff> Raccoon1400: try adding that line I gave you, blacklist acer-wmi.
<TheToff> Save the changes, reboot, and see what's up
<TheToff> with my lenovo, the shite broadcom card won't work unless I blacklist acer-wmi specifically
 * codepoet waves good bye
<renemoraes> how can i make a script be executed when the pc is waking up after suspend?
<TheToff> @Raccoon1400: It's worth a shot to try it, man.
<escott> renemoraes, have you looked at /etc/pm/sleep?
<TheToff> @Raccoon1400: The worst that could happen is it doesn't fix the issue, and you can re-edit blacklist.conf to reflect that
<renemoraes> escott: i just have to put my script there?
<escott> renemoraes, look at the files in there for examples
<renemoraes> escott: great! thanks escott!
<Vinnie_win> I want to compile my C++ app under Ubuntu what is the most common system, is it to use "make" ?
<luisr> does anybody know how to connect to xbox live using the ics please help
<CacheMoney> I restarted and I'm stuck on the loading page, what's the safest to proceed?  Power off and on?
<renemoraes> escott: by the way... i solved my last problem about the kernel arguments... it was the rc.local :) that was nothing to do with the kernel... thank u again
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: i tried blacklisting dell-wmi. There is no acer-wmi. assume dell-wmi is the dell equivalent. It did nothing
<pnorman> Vinnie_win: ./configure && make
<TheToff> @Raccoon1400: did you reboot?
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: yes
<TheToff> Raccoon1400: And you said there is not an acer-wmi. Did you try it and it did not work? Did it give you an error??
<TheToff> Just to be sure.
<TheToff> Also, you are using 11.10?
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: I did lsmod, acer-wmi was not there.
<starsunflower> fixed my issue by using modeline here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheToff> Racoon1400: Did you check if jockey-gtk lists any restricted drivers for your card?
<starsunflower> and resetting the monitor to factory
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: i installed the restricted driver, but it is not working
<Raccoon1400> TheToff: yes, 11.10
<escott> CacheMoney, im not familiar enough with the livecd boot to say what is going on there. you might try jumping to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and trying to start lightdm if perhaps that is getting hung up
<TheToff> @Raccoon1400: try this: apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<OerHeks> Raccoon1400, did you reboot after install?
<luisr> does anybody know how to run aircrack on acer aspire one
<CFHowlett> !aircrack|luisr
<nuf0xx> 0/
<CFHowlett> luisr   aircrack is not supported on this channel
<luisr> oh sorry what channel should i go to
<CFHowlett> !backtrack|luisr
<ubottu> luisr: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Transcended> hello, what is the easiest way to install the latest version of ruby on ubuntu 11.04?
<escott> Transcended, apt-get install ruby1.9
<Transcended> escott: Ok 1.9.1 is installing, do you know if there's a command to upgrade to 1.9.3 or do I have to download/install it manually?
<escott> Transcended, you'll likely have to compile by hand or look for a ppa. but if you are using a 1.9 you'll probably end up compiling other libraries by hand as well
<Lirth> So I've been having some sound problems when I'm using my monitor's speakers. It's connected through HDMI to my gpu and I'm wondering what might be causing the absolute silence.
<ActionParsnip> Transcended: there may be a ppa
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Transcended> thanks :)
<Lirth> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zakidine> Hi tried installing ubuntu 11.10 on an acer travelmate 5735
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Would purging ppa remove all of them or just what you want?
<zakidine> but i couldnt see anything while installing it, i waited to see if that would change after the install is done
<zakidine> but no :(
<Lirth> zakidine: could you elaborate on "couldnt see anything while installing it"?
<Rickardo1> I am using sudo ubuntu-vm-builder kvm hardy to build a new vm machine... when finished it create ~/ubuntu-kvm/tmpO6WzW8.qcow2   Where is the start script?
<Lirth> Rickardo1: I'm fairly new to Ubuntu and use this to learn what I don't know. What is a "vm machine"?
<Rickardo1> Lirth: Virtual Machine/Host
<zakidine> well the screen was all black
<Lirth> Rckardo1: So what does the m stand for?
<zakidine> i could see like a shadow of the opened windows
<zakidine> but that's all
<escott> zakidine, sounds like an issue with compiz. you might try the alternate installer and then deal with the graphics issues once you have the system installed
<tyatpi> Hey there, I want to clean up my grub boot list.  from a google search, I found a site that says that I need to remove the kernels via the synaptic package manager.  Is that the best way?  I have grub2 so no /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<escott> tyatpi, that documentation is old ubuntu has moved to grub2
<Raccoon14001> TheToff: that didn't work either. I uninstalled the restricted driver and tried b43, but that isn't working either.  When I click on the wireless icon in the system tray, it says firmware not ready
<CFHowlett> tyatpi   I generally keep the current kernel plus the previous one.
<Guest99876> hello friends, mint 9 how do i set-up wireless driver, no wireless connects or showing... thanks
<zykotick9> tyatpi: uninstall the unwated kernels.  from terminal you can use "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to list the ones you have installed
<tyatpi> thanks zykotick9
<ActionParsnip> Guest99876: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Guest99876
<ubottu> Guest99876: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest99876> ohh sorry where do i go
<Guest99876> ok
<JelloPop> hello
<keepy> Hey guys, I have ubuntu 10, I have the newest version of ubuntu as an iso on my desktop, is there anyway to upgrade using that iso?
<zykotick9> keepy: you can only upgrade from an alternate cd/iso - a LiveCD won't work
<Lirth> zykotick9: What is the difference from the alt cd/iso and a Live CD?
<keepy> zykotick9: there is no command to upgrade using that iso?
<keepy> ^ this
<zykotick9> keepy: only alternate
<zykotick9> !alternate | keepy
<ubottu> keepy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> keepy: Ubuntu 10 doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> keepy: are you using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: VERY good point!
<keepy> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 10.04, sorry. I was wanting to upgrade using the iso rather than using the upgrade command
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: alternate can be used to upgrade offline and installs a desktop OS via text mode, live CD installs in GUI mode
<zykotick9> keepy: wait until 12.04 is released
<ActionParsnip> keepy: I suggest you wait until April and upgrade direct to Precise
<ActionParsnip> keepy: otherwise you will need to upgrade to Maverick (10.10) then to Natty (11.04) then finall to Oneiric (11.10)
<keepy> Actionparsnip: thats fine, so there is no way to upgrade using the iso on my desktop?
<negev> hi, i have a current gen macbook air running lion and win7 via bootcamp
<ActionParsnip> keepy: if you can hang til April (or don't mind a flaky OS now) you can upgrade to Precise which is LTS to LTS upgrade
<negev> is it possible to install ubuntu without wiping anything?
<ActionParsnip> keepy: you will need to get to Natty first, then you can use the ISO
<keepy> ActionParsnip: that's fine. so how do I go about using the iso?
<ActionParsnip> keepy: personally I'd just do a clean install then restore user data from backup
<Lirth> Is there a different version of ubuntu for desktop computers and laptops?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: no, just use the desktop one
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Any idea why my laptop and my desktop look very different then?
<ActionParsnip> keepy: you will either need to upgrade through the releases using the internet til you get to natty first. It will take a LONG time
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: different desktop environment and/or window manager
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: I haven't really noticed it on the main OS but for the login screen it's very different and I can't figure out why.
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: are they the same release?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Yep. Both 11.10 64 bit
<CFHowlett> Lirth also were they both installed the same way?  i.e. upgrade or fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: and both using the gnome defaults with Unity and whatnot? or is one xubuntu or lubuntu etc?
<CFHowlett> Lirth   *bet* login window settings are different...
<Lirth> CFHowlett: Yeah. I had some problems installing my desktop though because of my gpu. I don't remember changing any login settings.
<TheToff> ActionParsnip: You know any good live usb makers besides pendrive that I can use to set up a persistent live usb for 12.04?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: both on Unity
<EvilResistance> TheToff:  the Ubuntu USB Startup Disk Creator?
<CFHowlett> Lirth   clean install = 100% default settings.  upgrade = retained settings ...
<TheToff> EvilResistance: For some reason, when I tried that one the changes were not persistent, as with the Pendrive Linux
<TheToff> Nothing I have tried allows for this particular file to stay changed
<Lirth> CFHowlett: Clean installs. I made it dual boot on my laptop and have only Ubuntu on my desktop (which I built a week ago).
<ActionParsnip> TheToff: unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: are they both clean installs?
<TheToff> ActionParsnip: Will unetbootin allow me to set up a usb that will stay changed across reboot?
<Lirth> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I'm new to Ubuntu that I wasn't around before 11.10
<tyatpi> "dpkg -l | grep linux-image " gives me 6 listings, 2.6.32-21 to 2.6.32-39, I can safely remove the first three or so, correct?
<ActionParsnip> TheToff: i believe so
<TheToff> ActionParsnip: Thanks. By the way, I have to ask, What exactly is the deal with your name? :P
<ActionParsnip> tyatpi: if you run:  uname -a    you can see the running kernel. You can remove ANY of the others (with the version numbers) but not the running kernel
<bastidrazor> tyatpi: you only 'need' one kernel but in my opinion you should keep the two latest. -39 and -38
<Lirth> When I do the 'expose' thing (Super+W) the windows are always in a different order. How does it organize them?
<ActionParsnip> TheToff: its an old harry hill joke. If you PM me I can tell it
<TheToff> Why not. I need some humor lol
<tyatpi> bastidrazor, ActionParsnip, thank you.  I do know what I am running now with uname, just wanted to be sure that i can remove old versions after the - in the version number
<CacheMoney> my pointer stopped moving... I can tab through links on the webpage I'm on but can't get any response from the pointer... :/
<retrorex> Dudes how can you play FLV files from utube . Tried VLC  SM ,KM , M players "internal audio stream error") Seems I don't have the codec. If so how to get the codec
<scientes> how to tablet (with on-screen keyboard)?
<scientes> also, this is a 2d device
<Jordan_U> retrorex: Do other audio/video files work for you? VLC works fine for Youtube flvs here.
<Lirth> CacheMoney: If you get desperate I've found it's possible to reboot without the mouse. Let's hope you can get help before you need that. If not use the super key to open the dash and search for "Shut Down". Then hit enter
<CacheMoney> Lirth: what's the 'super key'?
<Jordan_U> CacheMoney: Have you tried unplugging and re-plugging the mouse?
<scientes> CacheMoney, windows key
<Jordan_U> CacheMoney: The key with the super hero cape on it.
<scientes> CacheMoney, or "command" on OSX
<CacheMoney> Jordan_U:  I'm not using the mouse... i'm using the laptop scroll pad
<retrorex> Jordan_U yep dude mp3 avi mkv works fine not FLV
<OerHeks> Lirt CacheMoney ctrl + alt + T = terminal , sudo shutdown -h now
<scientes> Jordan_U, oh U
<CacheMoney> scientes:  thanks
<scientes> how do i get something like this http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TBDQ728H2KI/AAAAAAAABOk/UuQflm-B6rE/s288/iPad_Ubuntu-500x390.jpg
<scientes> or this http://smashingweb.ge6.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Teaser__Ubuntu_Tablet_OS_by_Izobalax.png
<scientes> like, with a on-screen keyboard
<varatep> how do i search for a package that i can install, but say i already have java jdk 7, i want java jdk 6. how would i find it?
<Bodsda> varatep: try  apt-cache search java
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: its not packaged anymore
<linxeh> varatep: as a java developer, I recommend you download the JDK releases you want from the oracle site and install those into a folder and not use any packaged with your distro
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: that's what I get for slacking on my irc support - out of date info :)
<linxeh> varatep: the link provided by ActionParsnip no doubt includes information on how to do this
<varatep> linxeh: I've been having a problem. I can compile a java program, but I can't run it or I get: main class not found
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: its cool :)
<scientes> linxeh, but that version is non-free
<linxeh> varatep: feel free to msg me ; if you get main class not found it isnt a java version issue
<Jordan_U> varatep: That doesn't sound like a problem that will be solved by using a different version of Java.
<linxeh> scientes: right.
<varatep> It's a classpath problem, I'm guessing.
<kvmnub> my hw raid controler has 6 sas disks in raid10 and it deosn't support live expansion, how can i expand it to 8 without losing data, could i possible image it add disks recreate raid and put the image back on ?
<linxeh> scientes: I'll stick with Oracle/Sun java.
<varatep> I just installed openjdk-6.... I don't get an error now... thanks guys.
<scientes> linxeh, i have a huge problem with using non-free platforms
<scientes> thats alot woorse than using a non-free end-user program
<scientes> but ill stop
<linxeh> scientes: I have a wider definition of free I suppose. I also don't believe in software patents (I live in a country which generally doesn't support them either) so much of the issue around Oracle java vs OpenJDK is moot. I prefer open solutions where possible; however, Linux distributions are HORRENDOUS at packaging relevant open Java packages, and it is generally better to avoid their packaging. Eclipse and Netbeans are good examples of this.
<linxeh> but yes, we should stop :)
<scientes> linxeh, well i wasn't aware it was a patent issue
<scientes> which even though i live in a crazy country i largely choose to ignore
<scientes> cause its insanity
<armence> Hello all. Anyone here have experience using the opencv package on ubuntu? I can't figure out how to link.
<Miggs> Guys: one user on this 11.10 computer can see and use the sound devices happily. Another user gets no sound devices to choose from in the sound settings menu. Why would that be?
<kvmnub> my hw raid controler has 6 sas disks in raid10 and it deosn't support live expansion, how can i expand it to 8 without losing data, could i possible image it add disks recreate raid and put the image back on ?
<scientes> linxeh, ubuntu managed to package netbeans
<TheToff> @Miggs: I have the same problem with 11.10, and before with 11.04
<linxeh> thats one of them; one of the others is certain components included being closed source (eg Oracle purchased licences to include codecs etc but cant release the source so have to reimplement or whatever).
<scientes> Miggs, you have to add the user to the sound group
<scientes> Miggs, *audio
<TheToff> @scientes: what if, let's say, that user is root?
<Miggs> scientes, thanks. I'll look at the groups first thing
<linxeh> scientes: sure - they've packaged eclipse in the past too. badly.
<TheToff> Root, by definition, has membership in all groups, right?
<scientes> Miggs, it could be a problem with alsa not forwarding to pulseaudio
<beck> hey everyone. I just installed ubuntu ultimate 3.0 on my laptop acer aspire 5517 and now the wireless doesn't work. I've tried everything I could think of but nothing is working.
<scientes> ass i see that on precise here the only user that is part of group:audio is pulse
<TheToff> @beck: I know how that works. PM me
<scientes> so the suid pulse is the only way to get out sound
<Miggs> scientes, You were bang on. Adding the pulse-access group to my user fixed it straightaway
<scientes> and it could be that you need to start the pulseaudio session daemon with pulseaudio --daemonize
<Miggs> Thank you.
<scientes> Miggs, np
<scientes> linxeh, packaging of ruby is also horrible
<scientes> however, netbeans from repos has worked for me
<TheToff> brb in ten
<CacheMoney> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 on an older laptop of mine (Gateway, dual-core, 2gb Ram), however, when I attempt to connect to the wireless network I can't.  In the 'Network Menu' there isn't even an option for 'Enable Wireless'
<ordipass> lllk45263
<CacheMoney> any advice?
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: do you see your wifi network device info in the output of     lspci   ?
<Miggs> scientes, perhaps you can help sort out another part of this mess. The computer in question is an HTPC (nVidia ION). I just moved to an HDMI connection for surround sound and lots of things I used to do apparently don't  work anymore. Specifically, I can't ssh into the HTPC with X forwarding and play music anymore. Any idea why?
<CacheMoney> Bodsda:  I don't see the name of my wireless network.  Am I looking for my router or wireless card info?
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: wifi card info - if you can pastebin the output of   lspci   and   ifconfig   I can take a look.
<CacheMoney> Bodsda:  I wish I had an internet connection on the computer...
<DocPlatypus> in the new GNOME 3.0 shell how do you move things like the clock?
<DocPlatypus> I can't figure out how to customize anything, right click is useless
<beck> need help with wireless card on acer aspire 5517 with ubuntu ultimate 3.0
<beck> wireless doesn't work now
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: oh, yeah - hah :)
<scientes> Miggs, well it could be forwarding your pulse, it was really awesome
<CacheMoney> haha
<scientes> *if it was really awesome
<scientes> also, Miggs are you using sound through the HDMI cable?
<ActionParsnip> beck: ultimate isn't supported here
<Miggs> I used to have the pulse audio sink working properly but at the moment my laptop can't see the pulse sinks with the avihi browser so something new and painful is broken there. This is a much simpler playing the music on the machine thing.
<Miggs> Yeah, everything going through HDMI now.
<scientes> Miggs, try padev whatamanot
<beck> Ok, thank you ActionParsnip
<scientes> Miggs, oh yeah nvidia
<CacheMoney> Bodsda: is the wifi card info follow a Host bridge: or PCI bridge: output?
<CacheMoney> I see a bunch of those
<scientes> i was thinking, if it was radeon you have to pass a parameter with grub
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: if you want to remote control the sound coming from a remote PC, then connect via SSH and use x forwarding, then launch your GUI app there. It will show on the client but the sound will come out of the remote system's soundcard
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: mine follows a 'Network Controller: "
<Miggs> ActionParsnip, that's what I've been doing in the past but moving to  HDMI broke it.
<Miggs> Fortunately, I've just found the fix I was looking for.
<CacheMoney> Bodsda:  "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<scientes> Miggs, well does sound work locally?
<Miggs> scientes, yep. That was the annoying bit.
<rhin0> just as a matter of interest on 10.04 when I get the notification/window for "software updates" why does my CPU usage go up to 100%
<Miggs> The fix was to make a ~/.asoundrc that says the hdmi is the default audio out device.
<rhin0> what is the reason for that -- it's just a notification window
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: cool, so the card is recognized. When you run   ifconfig   is there anything other than   lo   or   eth0/1  ?
<ActionParsnip> Miggs: strange, the app will work like a local app
<scientes> Miggs, are you using the propritary nvidia driver?
<CacheMoney> Bodsda: No, just 'eth0' and 'lo'
<Miggs> ActionParsnip, I think the problem was that when I would log in over ssh with x forwarding it wouldn't load all the gnome preferences and one of those was setting the default audio device.
<scientes> Miggs, is the ~/.asoundrc set to use pulseaudio, or just ALSA directly?
<Miggs> From the name I'm guessing it's ALSA.
<rhin0>  on 10.04 when I get the notification/window for "software updates" why does my CPU usage go up to 100%  <- why?
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: Does the laptop have an off/on wifi button? Maybe as an FN type key?
<scientes> Miggs, well then pulseaudio apps wont work unless you set pulseaudio to send through alsa
<CacheMoney> Bodsda:  Yes, the wifi is turned 'On' currently
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: use:  top    what is the highest CPU?
<n1x4> keep getting errors when I pacman -Syu. Says host unavailable, but can ping www's and connect to the webz
<rhin0> im saying its when the update window shows
<rhin0> thats all
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: can you switch it, then wait 5-10 seconds, then rerun   ifconfig   and see if there is any additional output?
<rhin0> notime else
<Miggs> scientes, what does it use by default? I thought it used ALSA anyway?
<CacheMoney> Bodsda: switch it off, wait 10 secs, switch on, then  ifconfig  ?
<rhin0> right i start "update manager"
<irule> is there a way to have a minimal GUI for vnc without the whole X hoopla on an ubuntu server?
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: no, don't do the switch back on - also, what distro did you say, 11.10?
<rhin0> ok its only when the update manager comes in automatically ActionParsnip
<CacheMoney> bodsda: 11.10
<rhin0> forgetr it minor glitch
<rhin0> i will forget it
<CacheMoney> bodsda: re-ran  ifconfig    it looks like the same output
<n1x4> irule: just a normal distro like arch or centOS for a server. ubuntu is HORRIBLE for servers
<luisr> i have a ? why when i run the software center it lags alot
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: ok, turn the wifi back on - is your laptop a HP nx6325?
<CacheMoney> bodsda: its a Gateway MX6453
<irule> n1x4 indeed, but it is already installed and working, it just ocurred to me that I want to remotely run an X app :P
<n1x4> irule: just ssh into it
<Gaming4JC> How would one upgrade to the beta? I thought there was a command but it slips me :P
<n1x4> irule: dont login to server (leave at login prompt) all your daemons will run
<Miggs> Oh sod. Now I've broken sound in XBMC.
<YohanMeister> I have a uefi motherboard in the desktop machine I just built. I've gone through hell and back with 2 different distros before this. Can someone please tell me: If I pop an ubuntu 64 bit installation disk in that machine, is it going to install a uefi bootable system?
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: try this please    'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source'  then reboot and test - source http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<luisr> how can i remove software that is not needed on ubuntu
<n1x4> luisr: sudo rm -rf /*
<rhin0> sudo apt-get remove <packagename> luisr
<Gaming4JC> luisr: Bleachbit does a nice job of this
<rhin0> or go into synaptic - untick box - click on apply changes
<Gaming4JC> !sudo | h1x4
<ubottu> h1x4: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<irule> n1x4 apt-get install wants to install X etc
<luisr> bleachbit where do i get that
<Gaming4JC> luisr: it should be in ubuntu software center
<Bodsda> n1x4: don't do that again please
<CacheMoney> bodsda:  my wifi is turned back on
<varatep> What's a good calculator package to install on ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> luisr: or synaptic... apt-get install bleachbit
<Gaming4JC> :)
<rhin0> varatep: gcalc
<luisr> what does that command do n1x4
<Bodsda> luisr: do not run it!
<Gaming4JC> luisr: wipes the entire hard drive, don't run it he is being a jerk
<rhin0> gcalctool varatep
<n1x4> irule: ??? how do you mean?  if absolutley have to use ubuntu, install ubuntu server iso.. no x
<luisr> wow thanks for the save
<stephan_arch> hey guys, do you know a good msn programm (the best one please :) for linux, amsn is a bit edgey
<n1x4> luisr: yea was just messing around man.. DO NOT DO THAT
<Gaming4JC> luisr: use all sudo commands with caution, they run as root
<Gaming4JC> and can do serious damage
<Gaming4JC> :P
<CacheMoney> bodsda:  it looks like a lot of "failed to fetch..."
<irule> n1x4 I have ubuntu server minimal installation running with no X, an app wants X
<CacheMoney> but i'll reboot
<luisr> ok thanks gaming im gonna try bleachbit
<YohanMeister> I have a uefi motherboard in the desktop machine I just built. I've gone through hell and back with 2 different distros before this. Can someone please tell me: If I pop an ubuntu 64 bit installation disk in that machine, is it going to install a uefi bootable system?
<jiohdi> stephan_arch, meebo
<n1x4> irule: Ahh i got you. Which app are you trying to use? if its a server you really dont need anything that runs X period
<YohanMeister> I need my pc
<stephan_arch> jiohdi, isnt meebo website based?
<rhin0> yohan i don't think "uefi" specifically has triggered anyone
<jiohdi> stephan yes
<luisr> i just want to remove all the crap that i added to it
<irule> n1x4 chrome :)
<Gaming4JC> Now if I could just run a beta dist-upgrade on my system :/
<stephan_arch> I want a programm on the computer :)
<YohanMeister> I'm not trying to be a jerk but it's true
<n1x4> irule: why the hell would you put chrome on a server..lol
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: oh... yeah. sorry - no internet. Your going to have to download the package from    packages.ubuntu.com    then transfer it via usb to the laptop, then install it with dpkg
<rhin0> i think you should just try it - why not -- if its old it will run 32 bit new it'll run 64 bit -- 64 bit just won't install
<n1x4> irule: if you need a browser, get a txt based one like lynx
<stephan_arch> YohanMeister, dont be hard to yourself :)
<rhin0> probably best to try 32 bit first
<irule> n1x4 downlading from a file server that puts limits by client ip
<n1x4> irule: wget
<Gaming4JC> To answer my own question it's sudo do-release-upgrade -d;
 * Gaming4JC goes to get beta build :D
<irule> n1x4 not that easy, it authenticates with javascript/etc
<CacheMoney> Bodsda: which package should I download from Ubuntu?
<rhin0> yohanmeister just trying to install something will not damage anythign - try 32 bit ubuntu then or/and 64 bit ubuntu
<YohanMeister> I'm not sure what you mean stephan_arch. Alls I know is I need to find a distro that will install an efi bootable system through the gui without any hassle - and soon.
<rhin0> if you know what board you have you will know if it is 64 bit
<n1x4> irule: then get the source and compile/build it yourself man....
<rhin0> you have a graphical install and a standard gui install
<crfripper> anyone use pulseaudio to stream sound from one system to another?
<rhin0> in case your graphics card can't even handle anything
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: select a mirror from here to download the file -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/firmware-b43-installer/download
<wilson> heya..
<YohanMeister> it isn't a 32/64 bit issue its a BIOS/UEFI issue
<stephan_arch> does anyone know a better msn tool than amsn for linux?
<pangolin> n1x4 : Please do not recommend potentially dangerous commands. not even asa joke.
<rhin0> well just try it
<rhin0> pidgin?
<n1x4> pangolin: a little late there hoss
<rhin0> stephan/
<rhin0> ?
<Gaming4JC> stephan_arch: Pidgin :D
<pangolin> n1x4 : Just letting you know not to do it again.
<Gaming4JC> stephan_arch: or you could probably run MSN messenger under wine, kind of blapshemey to Linux though.
<rhin0> pidgin communicats with aol it;ll communicate with the microsoft shit
<pangolin> rhin0 : no swearing in here please
<Bodsda> rhin0: please watch your language. This is a family friendly channel
<Guest44949> couldnt get Xchat to work with irc.freenode.net/
<stephan_arch> Gaming4JC, and does pidgin support camera and microphone via msn protocoll?
<n1x4> pangolin: lol
<YohanMeister> that's what I did for the last week, first with fedora then with gentoo. I'm just really fatigued over this whole uefi bs. I need to 'know' what will work for me. What is 'known' to work on uefi.
<Guest44949> had to install firefox addon
<Gaming4JC> stephan_arch: sadly it only recently supported that for GooglTalk :/
<Guest44949> chatzilla
<YohanMeister> If anyone here has a uefi system please let me know about your experience so maybe I can get my pc back
<pedrocr> I've followed "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDirectoryPHP" but I still don't get php in user directories
<CacheMoney> Bodsda: where should I place the file on my computer?
<Gaming4JC> bbiab :D
<pedrocr> it keeps downloading the php file as source
<stephan_arch> Gaming4JC, so no msn support?
<Bodsda> YohanMeister: If you have a UEFI enabled bios, your motherboard manufacturer should be able to provide a list of supported boot loaders/OS's
<pedrocr> any ideas?
<YohanMeister> yeah, they do - Win this and Win that, etc etc
<YohanMeister> no linux - never linux
<rhin0> are you trying to set up a web server pedrocr
<pedrocr> rhin0, that I am
<rhin0> try lighttpd
<rhin0> with fastcgi and php
<rhin0> its so much easier than apache
<Guest44949> whats the best irc client in Ubuntu?
<pedrocr> rhin0, that wasn't helpful
<rhin0> it was helpful to me at the time
<jiohdi> Guest44949, dont know about best but I like xchat
<Bodsda> YohanMeister: no surprises there, what linux distro is going to pay for there boot loaders to be signed when UEFI may not become mainstream. Having said that, I would expect RHEL to appear on the lists shortly
<rhin0> also lighttpd is faster than apache
<rhin0> far better
<webnet> Bodsda, haha yeah
<YohanMeister> hmm
<Guest44949> I couldnt get freenode server to work in Xchat.. or don;t know how
<CacheMoney> Bodsda:  I have the package copied onto my Desktop.  What is the command I need to run in the terminal?
<rhin0> Guest44949: try pidgin?
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello
<rhin0> xchat is buggy IMO
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: oh sorry - I missed your last message - you need    sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/<packagename>
<Guest44949> using Chatzilla now
<rhin0> pidgin lacks functionality but always wroks
<ActionParsnip> pidgin rocks hard
<gartral> Hello all, I'm having issues connecting too an SFTP server I have set-up at home, I keep getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/878338/ it was working fine the other day. I know it's not my firewalls..
<webnet> rhin0, i use it. never had an issue.
<Gaming4JC> stephan_arch: http://wiki.winehq.org/MSN_Messenger_webcam_support or https://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/ is your best bet
<Bodsda> YohanMeister: although, having said that - I remember reading somewhere that initial UEFI implementations should have a disable option somewhere in the bios or as a jumper on the mobo?
<Gaming4JC> stephan_arch: Also aMSN supposedly supports webcam, have you tested it in Cheeze to see if it even works at all on Ubuntu?
<YohanMeister> well Bodsda... I'm at my witts end with this. I built that machine over a month ago and haven't been able to use it. At this point I would be happy finding just one linux distro, any distro, that will just install a uefi bootable system on my machine and isn't gonna send me to the nut house for frustration and wasted time/effort.
<Gaming4JC> !webcam |  stephan_arch
<ActionParsnip> gartral: if you reboot the server, does it help
<ubottu> stephan_arch: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<crfripper> is pulseaudio server the one that's sending the sound... or recieving?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: No.
<Bodsda> YohanMeister: well, you should pick a different hobby :) sorry
<gartral> YohanMeister: UEFI issues?
<rhin0> im sure you have to spend time on this YohanMeister and google around / look on forums a lot -- you appear to have built an obscure set of hardware
<rhin0> what is uefi?
<stephan_arch> ubottu, I dont want a wine program on linux
<ubottu> stephan_arch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YohanMeister> it's an asus m5a 99x evo - a pretty popular board
<DocPlatypus> crfripper: pulseaudio receives the audio from other programs
<rhin0> well you're doing something wrong -- if it's a PC ubuntu will run on it
<stephan_arch> Gaming4JC, it works sometimes but isnt there something better than amsn?
<DocPlatypus> and sends it to the sound card
<CacheMoney> bodsda: It said "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of firmware-b43-install: firmware-b43-installer depends on b43-fwcutter (>= 1:014-9); however: Package b43-fwcutter is not installed.
<gartral> YohanMeister: in your hardware setup is there a "Legacy Mode"?
<ironm> I use this board YohanMeister
<TheToff> ActionParsnip: I tried the unetbootin setup for my live usb, and re-tried editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, and when I reboot, nada
<rhin0> TheToff:  I always use  "usbcreatorgtk" to create USB keys
<rhin0> has never ever failed
<rhin0> not even once
<rhin0> for an ubuntu installation -- although retry to blank the key a few times plug it in and out again if has failed to blank
<TheToff> @rhin0: I think my problem is that I need to edit a system file and keep it edited, and I just don't think that a persistent USB will work for that
<YohanMeister> gartral: yes, it will just install that legacy way on it's own I think. No settings or anything to worry about. The problem is - I chose to purchase uefi (maybe a stupid decision idk) but I want uefi and I'm pretty sure it isn't impossible. In fact, I thought I had heard through the grapevine that ubuntu will just plain install a uefi bootable system. This is what I was trying to check up on by coming to this channel.
<TheToff> I'm gonna have to perma-mod the damn thing somehow
<hamed> i want to covert from xubuntu interface to unity interface
<ironm> YohanMeister, try this live iso image: http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/public-mariadb/binary-hybrid-squeeze-amd64-mariadb53-gnome.iso
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: guess what happens next :) this may take some time - lets go and get 'that' package, copy it across, install it, then try installing the first package again :) - select the amd64 or i386 link at the bottom of this page depending on if your system is 64bit or 32bit respectively http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/b43-fwcutter
<rhin0> xubuntu is not unity hamed
<YohanMeister> ironm: and you installed ubuntu to it? And it is uefi bootable and not legacy?
<ironm> YohanMeister, you can install it also to your HDD
<rhin0> unity interface is ubuntu 11.04 onwards
<ironm> not now YohanMeister  .. debian
<rhin0> xubuntu is xfce not gnome hamed
<rhin0> its a different desktop environment completely
<gartral> YohanMeister: can you get it too boot in a libe enviro?
<hamed> some one give me command before i convert to unity interface
<rhin0> so, if you want unity hamed, you have to start using standard ubuntu not xubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello
<rhin0> you cannot run unity if you are using xubuntu hamed
<ironm> YohanMeister, http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/public-mariadb/README_MariaDB-live-images.txt
<hamed> just interface
<ExtremeDevilz> can someone here recommand a Torrent client for my Ubuntu
<stephan_arch> hey guys, where is the file where you can see which modules will start when you boot?
<ExtremeDevilz> Im new to this Linux and still learning
<rhin0> unity is part of ubuntu not xubuntu - xubuntu doesn't contain unity
<Bodsda> ExtremeDevilz: transmission - may be installed by default
<YohanMeister> gartral: what is " libe enviro" ? Live environment ??
<ExtremeDevilz> alright thanks mate
<zakidine> hi i have problemes installing ubuntu on my Acer Travelmate 5735
<gartral> YohanMeister: yea, sorry, finger fail
<rhin0> zakidine - state message it comes up with / why it won't install - must say something
<rhin0> ask around here
<YohanMeister> lol - yeah. At one point I had a working fedora 16 install but it was legacy and I lose 1/3 of my disk space bc of it. I have to have gpt (have to) and I really, reallllly would prefer uefi boot (but I'm willing to sacrifice that latter if I absolutely have to).
<rhin0> it must have given you some message or some correspondence stating why there is a problem with it not installing zak
<rhin0> zakidine:
<WilsonB> .
<zakidine> back sorry rhin0
<zakidine> well, the screen goes all black
<happyface> how do I disable unity hardware accel? its flickering a lot in vmware
<zakidine> after i press "install ubuntu" in the menu
<selite> Hello, how do I get root privileges on my machine. I can choose to make myself administrator though I do not have permission to make new files inside some directories.
<selite> Anyone?
<rhin0> how long did you wait .. is it form a usb key
<zakidine> if i click on "try ubuntu" only, i can keep seeing the system
<rhin0> maybe try lower version of ubuntu (maybe 10.04)
<zakidine> no Dvd install
<muelli> well selite. You elevate your priviledges using "sudo" but usually that's not really want you want.
<YohanMeister> the thing is, I have over 4 days solid into a gentoo install on that machine - just trying something and see if it works might cause me to lose all that work. I only want to lose it if what I'm replacing it with will 'definitely work'
<rhin0> maybe try from usb key
<zakidine> i (how to say 'brancher') i plugged?
<muelli> selite: why would you want to create files in a directory that the system prevents you from?
<UberSlackr> Can anyone assist me with a Install problem? Trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell Desktop, but stuck on "Splash Screen" for 43min now.
<zakidine> an external monitor to the laptop et it works
<joker_> ls
<stephan_arch> where is the file where you can see/edit which modules will start when you boot?
<rhin0> you have to ask around zakidine i am amateur in support (but not that bad)
<selite> muelli: Well I want to make new files with the GUI, so having the permission automatically would be great. Hmm, for making a web app.
<zakidine> So i have no hope installing it
<rhin0> ... you have to try a few different ways
<muelli> UberSlackr: can you switch VTs with Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<rhin0> do not give up
<joker_> great
<selite> muelli: I can't make a new file inside the Tomcat6 folder.
<zakidine> ...
<rhin0> try usb key --- try not DVD try CD
<stephan_arch> anyone, please guys :/
<rhin0> seriously I would try to install using CD
<rhin0> not DVD format
<CacheMoney> bodsda: successfully installed fwcutter, however, when I went to instal firmware-b43 I received this message "This card work with newer 5.10.56.27.3 firmware.  Trying to install it.   --2012-03-10 -- http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2    Resolving mirror2.openwrt.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<rhin0> thats all
<itaylor57> !upstart |  stephan_arch
<FloodBot1> rhin0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> stephan_arch: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<zakidine> hiexpo,  dvd or usb have nothing to do with this issue
<hamed> show this link http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2011/10/get-rid-of-unity-install-another.html   i want to convert my interface from xfce to unity
<zakidine> i'm telling you, the external monitor worked
<UberSlackr> muelli: Pressing those keys gave me a command screen
<rhin0> you can only use unity with ubuntu not xubuntu hamed
<muelli> selite: there is most likely a good reason to prevent you from creating files there. I don't know much about tomcat, but I guess there is a proper deployment mechanism
<zakidine> and i tryed with different dvds
<zakidine> and even an original cd of ubuntu
<rhin0> well thats interesting zakadine
<rhin0> no idea
<muelli> UberSlackr: so you're not completely lost then \o/ Now you can check the logs and see what it's doing
<Bodsda> CacheMoney: ggrrr - anyway you can give this laptop ethernet connection just to do this install?
<CacheMoney> bodsda: "dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--install):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you can use unity in xubuntu if you want, its only a shell
<rhin0> maybe switch back to local monitor?
<selite> muelli: Fine, what's the command to change permission on a whole folder? chmod a = r + w + x folderName or what?
<stephan_arch> itaylor57, are we using upstart at the moment (11.10) ?
<luisr> try wubi
<rhin0> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<UberSlackr> muelli: how might I check the logs?
<ActionParsnip> selite: chmod a+rwx folder
<itaylor57> stephan_arch, it is a confusing mix of upstart on old system V init.d
<ActionParsnip> selite: if you want it through ALL the folder use: chmod -R a+rwx folder
<hamed> how can i get history of my commands in terminal
<rhin0> hamed -- type "history | less"
<Bodsda> hamed: type   history
<muelli> selite: check "man chmod". You probably want smth like "chmod -R a+rwX foldername/" but mind you: That's a potentially dangerous operation and  there is, again, likely to be a good reason to stop you (and with that chmod command *every* user) from messing with it.
<selite> ActionParsnip: Thanks, you are god.
<selite> muelli: Thanks a lot buddy.
<muelli> UberSlackr: hm. check the files in /var/log/. These excellent people in here might be able to guide you thruogh. I've gotta go.
<itaylor57> stephan_arch, this is the place to look http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<CacheMoney1> bodsda:  It is now connected to ethernet!  I should have thought of this earlier
<Bodsda> CacheMoney1: lol - now run    sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   !!
<CacheMoney1> Bodsda:  okay!  now what?
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello guys is there a site where I can learn to customize Ubuntu
<WilsonB> now using Pigin for Chat
<WilsonB> how do I add irc.freenode.net  to it?
<WilsonB> or create an account for irc.freenode.net
<ExtremeDevilz> I dont really like the current theme
<ExtremeDevilz> Hello guys is there a site where I can learn to customize Ubuntu
<ExtremeDevilz> I dont really like the current theme
<Bodsda> CacheMoney1: run that uninstall    sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source   then reboot and test
<UberSlackr> could someone please help me with a ubuntu install? i hit CTRL+ALT+F2 like someone said, I got a command screen, but after 2 min the screen is black now
<linxeh> !repeat | ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hamed> i have wifi working on my laptob in unity 11.10 but the wired internet not working could any one help me
<cooldman224> ExtremeDevilz: try using gnome-shell instead of unity
<ExtremeDevilz> uh okay sorry still new to Ubuntu and I cant really find a guide for it =\ cause Im used Windows XP before this but I find Linux faster for my netbook compare to windows
<WilsonB> now using Pigin for Chat, how do I add irc.freenode.net to it?, or create an account for irc.freenode.net on Pigin
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: just using the OS will teach you more than any book
<UberSlackr> ExtremeDevilz there is no "guide" to customizing Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: did you learn windows using a book?
<CacheMoney1> Bodsda:  You are the man!  How do I repay you?  There's no way I could have done that myself...
<ActionParsnip> UberSlackr: there kinda is ;)
<ExtremeDevilz> ActionParsnip, Nope Im using Windows since I was a Small Boy (o.o) Windows 95 - > XP
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: then learn ubuntu the same way
<WilsonB> trying to use  Pigin for Chat, how do I add irc.freenode.net to it?, or create an account for irc.freenode.net on Pigin
<Bodsda> CacheMoney1: No worries, glad its sorted for you
<UberSlackr> ActionParsnip from my time with Ubuntu its pretty much google something you want to do.
<UberSlackr> ActionParsnip never seen a guide that covers just customizing Ubuntus look. Just articles on different things to change
<FOFG> O:-)
<UberSlackr> ActionParsnip but Im not expert, might just be a guide dedicated to changing Ubuntus look
<ActionParsnip> !manual > UberSlackr
<ubottu> UberSlackr, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !manual > ExtremeDevilz I'd just use the OS
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz, please see my private message
<UberSlackr> ActionParsnip Do you have a clever ubuttu command them will fix my Install issue?
<ExtremeDevilz> thanks mate
<cooldman224> !sentences end with a period > ubottu
<ubottu> cooldman224: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crfripper> I'm trying to send audio from an ubuntu machine to another machine with windows host, ubuntu VM.... possible?
<ExtremeDevilz> btw how come Ubuntu works smoothly then windows =\ what is the min req ?
<cooldman224> which windows
<UberSlackr> crfripper google Samatra
<UberSlackr> I meen Samba
<hiexpo> zakidine, why was i mentioned about dvd or usb   ?
<stephan_arch> I am lookong for an onboard keyboard for ubuntu
<crfripper> I know what samba share it
<stephan_arch> with fast language change :)
<UberSlackr> crfripper also Logmein Hamachi might work. I use Samaba for when im connected to the same network and Hamachi when im at work or else where
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: shared libs help a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> stephan_arch: gok or onboard are good
<ActionParsnip> hi hiexpo
<crfripper> samba can stream all system sounds?
<UberSlackr> crfripper also Logmein Hamachi will make the Server/Linux box think you are behind the same network allowing you to access your network shares
<stephan_arch> ActionParsnip, can you change the language on that tools fast?:)
<crfripper> pulseaudio can supposedly do it but I can't seem to get it configured right
<UberSlackr> crifripper do you want to "SEND" or "STREAM"
<crfripper> I'm not trying to send audio files, I'm trying to stream speaker output
<stephan_arch> crfripper, install pavucontrol (pulseaudio volume control)
<UberSlackr> Crifripper your original question said SEND
<crfripper> I have pavu, papref
<stephan_arch> papref, dont know that:)
<ActionParsnip> stephan_arch: no idea, not something I use
<tbrown2012> I was wondering what kind of games you have in mind that I could get addicted to I was play LOL but it seem really boaring I want to play adventure
<crfripper> papref pulseaudio preferences is where you setup network access, network server, multicast/RTP
<ActionParsnip> crfripper: do you mean like control the sounds coming out of a remote pc
<crfripper> yes I have 2 systems, one has speakers, I'm trying to get both system sounds outputting over the speakers
<ActionParsnip> crfripper: just connect via SSH with x frwarding and run a GUI sound app. The app will display on your client PC but the sound will come out of the remote system
<UberSlackr> Have you tried an Audio Cable splitter? $5 at walmart
<crfripper> no that's the hack way to do it... if I were going to use a cable I'd just 3.5mm line out of one to line in of the other
<crfripper> but I have no male/male 3.5mm stereo cable and want to do it over LAN anyway
<ActionParsnip> crfripper: i use one of these :) http://www.maplin.co.uk/3-way-stereo-audio-phono-switch-box-97932
<crfripper> that's like using a KVM switch instead of synergy
<stephan_arch> where can you change the language on onboard?
<crfripper> there's software ways to do it...
<crfripper> I have synergy working awesome and just want the same thing happening with my speakers
<UberSlackr> wouldn't sending Audio over LAN just cause lag/delay in the sending of audio signals
<crfripper> no
<crfripper> here's the guide I've been looking at
<crfripper> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/332418-weekend-project-using-pulseaudio-to-share-sound-across-all-your-computers
<UberSlackr> Yes, just like there is delay with Synergy
<UberSlackr> and with all Remote Access software
<ExtremeDevilz> =\ I hate this Unity
<UberSlackr> ExtremeDevil uninstall it
<UberSlackr> ExtremeDevil http://bit.ly/ytmgGL
<atpa8a> hello
<zxx> hi
<zxx> anyone here
<cooldman224> no
<zxx> ok
<crfripper> where I get stuck is
<crfripper> With both options enabled on the test machines, switch back to the Volume Control window and look at the Output Devices and Input Devices tabs. You should see new entries in each, representing sound cards discovered by PulseAudio on the other machines.
<zxx> so,who are you
<crfripper> I look at the input and output devices and ther eis nothing new
<atpa8a> having one of those 'Killing all remaining processes [fail]' issue...
<zxx> heihei
<ActionParsnip> ExtremeDevilz: don't use it then, install xfce4 package, log off and log into the xfce session
<gartral> 3
<Zaitzev> does a terminal-emulator like yakuake load ~/.bashrc ? I want to try another terminal and yakuake seems like a good choice according to reviews
<crfripper> god this is so aggrevating, the things to check are so few and simple but it just doesn't work
<UberSlackr> crfripper make sure your Firewall is not blocking anything
<cooldman224> anyone here use bumblebee?
<crfripper> in virtual machine?
<UberSlackr> You are running it in a Virtual Machine? and not two physical machines?
<crfripper> 2 physical machines, 1 ubuntu, 1 windows host with ubuntu virtual machine
<UberSlackr> From my understanding of Virtual Machines they do not properly attach to the network. They are assigned a different "Gateway" IP
<UberSlackr> And in order for Pulseaudio to work properly you have to connect to the same Network
<UberSlackr> Check to make sure that you Virtual machine is showing the same Network information as the physical machine running Ubuntu
<crfripper> you're RIGHT
<crfripper> my vm's IP is 192.168.56.1
<UberSlackr> If not then you have to Manual set the virtual machine to the same network
<crfripper> my ubuntu machines 192.168.1.4
<UberSlackr> Your virtual machine should be "192.168.1.XXX"
<UberSlackr> Where XXX is a number not already used by a machine on the network
<ActionParsnip> crfripper: if you set the virtual system to use a bridged IP it will get DHCP from your router
<ActionParsnip> crfripper: 192.168.56.0/24 is the virtualbox virtual network range
<UberSlackr> ^^ There u go. ActionParsnipe said it. I couldnt remember wtf it was called
<crfripper> so all I need to do is bridge connections?
<UberSlackr> Yes
<UberSlackr> basically
<crfripper> or is it better to manually assign IP
<UberSlackr> http://r3dux.org/2009/09/how-to-make-virtualbox-use-your-routers-dhcp-to-get-an-ip-address-in-linux/
<aarossig_> Hi all, I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell XPS 630i. I can boot from USB just fine but once I finish the install it hangs on a purple screen before reaching the Ubuntu logo. Any ideas?
<UberSlackr> You can just change your VirtualBox network settings from NAT to Bridged Adapter and point it at eth0/wlan0 or whichever connection is being used for networking.
<crfripper> I'm just going with manual IP for now
<crfripper> most everything else I have is static IP
<UberSlackr> Aarossig_ I think Ubuntu has something against Dell. Because I'm having trouble install Ubuntu on a Dell (First time with a dell computer) and its not working so well either...
<crfripper> I'm an idiot, can't believe I didn't check that
<ActionParsnip> crfripper: basic networking dude...subnets :)
<UberSlackr> crifripper: you would be better off setting things to Bridge so that all Network settings are configured Automaticlly and Correctly
<Fyodorovna> UberSlackr, Dell used to have ubuntu on a couple of releases.
<Bobbeh> Hello, I need help or at least confirmation
<Bobbeh> I've been having trouble getting unity 3d to work
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: well.. this is odd because I have a Dell PowerEdge server and a Dell "e-mail computer" and both work fine.
<crfripper> restarting machine
<Bobbeh> about a week ago, i decided to try 12.04, so i downloaded it and set everything up
<stephan_arch> hey guys, I cant find the autostart manage in ubuntu 11.10
<UberSlackr> Fryodorovna: I was kidding. Because I've been successful in installed Ubuntu on 100s of other machine. But the 1 time I'm having problems its on a DELL
<stephan_arch> where is it?
<aarossig_> When I boot into the recovery mode it stops at setting the rtc_cmos time
<aarossig_> does that help?
<Fyodorovna> Bobbeh, if it is 12.04 #ubuntu+1 is yourv channel
<ActionParsnip> Bobbeh: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything 12.04 related please
<Bobbeh> oh ok
<Bobbeh> ok bye
<TheToff> whats the irc command for changing channels
<TheToff> ?
<TheToff> from in chat
<ActionParsnip> TheToff: /join #name
<TheToff> Thanks AP
<ActionParsnip> TheToff: e.g.    /join #ubuntu+1
<soreau> UberSlackr: AFAIK, Dell sells computers with ubuntu pre-installed
<TheToff> Dell is also shite.
<UberSlackr> OMG PEOPLE I WAS KIDDING!
<crfripper> they did for a time, may still do
<TheToff> Anyone here ever use any of the derivatives, like Bodhi?
<UberSlackr> All I know is Im having problems installing Ubuntu. Never before have I had issues, until I try to install it on a DELL
<aarossig_> I like Dell, all of mine were "hand-me-downs" from firms I have worked for
<crfripper> did you try toggling IDE/AHCI
<UberSlackr> TheToff I have a Ubuntu Server running does that count
<aarossig_> there is nothing like a free computer that kicks ass :)
<TheToff> lol I actually liked working with Server, but nah
<TheToff> aarossig: You said it
<TheToff> Nothing beats free
<TheToff> except for kick ass AND free
<UberSlackr> Well this is a Hand-Me-Down Dell - trying to install Ubuntu on it for my Son. but its stuck on the Loading screen. And no Keyboard commands are working
<UberSlackr> so I can not enter Command Screen
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: Can you boot the live usb or cd?
<TheToff> @UberSlackr: Which version are you installing, and also what aarossig said
<UberSlackr> aarossig_ no clue. I downloaded the Install .iso
<crfripper> yeah I can't ping my VM from ubuntu machine, this is messed uop
<aarossig_> my problem is that I can boot the live usb but not when it is installed...
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: yeah, so did you put it on a cd then?
<UberSlackr> yes
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: did you boot into recovery mode?
<UberSlackr> Well I already had it on a CD because I used the same CD for many other installs
<UberSlackr> aarossig_ The keyboard is not responding to any input. When PC is powered on, its goes straight to boot from CD, then the Ubuntu install screen comes up (Splash) and it stays there
<UberSlackr> has been there for 1hr 20min now
<UberSlackr> the little dots are chaning colors but nothing else has happened yet
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: I'm not sure.. what dell do you have?
<aarossig_> how much ram?
<UberSlackr> Dell Demension 2350
<UberSlackr> like 512 i think
<aarossig_> 512 should be fine... <UberSlackr
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: I'm not sure what you could do...
<ultimatepower> hi i lost my user password for ubuntu 11.10. can anyone help me to reset it . its urgent.
<UberSlackr> I install Ubuntu Server on it just fine. No problems. I wiped the HDD and now Ubuntu Desktop will not install
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: so it is probably an issue relating to the graphics card then
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: maybe... but that is a total guess
<UberSlackr> idk, might be. Machine was running Windows XP so I dont see why it wouldnt handle Ubuntu
<UberSlackr> Never ran into the conflict before
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: you could start with the base ubuntu (ie.. 20MB iso) and gradually build it up
<UberSlackr> Im downloading a Older copy of Ubuntu Desktop (8)  and will try that.
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: I've fone it before, it's quite fun :)
<aarossig_> s/fone/done/
<UberSlackr> Point to a link of the base iso download?
<TheToff> @UberSlackr: assuming that the hardware previously worked, and the disk works in other computers... perhaps you could try one of the alternate downloads for your dell
<crfripper> I need to be able to ping the VM first of all
<TheToff> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<UberSlackr> crfipper there is no Windows Version of the software you are using? Why the Virtual Machine?
<crfripper> this seems to indicate you can setup a server in windows itself
<crfripper> ubuntuforums.org/archive/index/php/t-791643.html
<CacheMoney1> I'm trying to setup GitHub on my new Ubuntu install.  I created a repository, made a directory and file on my local machine, went to $ git push origin master but received "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Fyodorovna> UberSlackr, any release before 10.04 is not supported any more and 10.10 is done in april
<chrislustic> Hey there , anyone know a good room for web design html/css advice ?
<escott> CacheMoney1, you need to setup and ssh authorized keyfile
<waxstone> chrislustic, #html , #css
<crfripper> no idk whether to go the VM route or windows binaries route
<UberSlackr> Fyodorobna just because Ubuntu doesnt support it, doesn mean it can be downloaded and used
<Fyodorovna> UberSlackr, sure but you will get no support here for a eol.
<UberSlackr> crfripper I would go windows route. that way the networking is done for you and you will not have to use system resources running a virtual machine
<UberSlackr> Fyodorobna And your point is? If the Ubuntu 8 release does not work. then I will look into trashing the Computer and getting a different one. Not a problem
<phunyguy> does anyone know if there is a way to import music to rhythymbox and have it actually copy the music to your library folder from within rhythymbox?
<Fyodorovna> UberSlackr, no point just giving you a heads up and by the way love your attitude. :)
<UberSlackr> aarossig_ im not finding a 20MBish ISO for a basic install. I've found an "Alternative" install iso, but its 600+MB
<Jordan_U> !minimal | UberSlackr
<ubottu> UberSlackr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lauratika> the option in the right click menu to publish via ubuntu one my folder is grayed out, what can be wrong?
<CacheMoney1> what's the command to remove a folder (and all subsequent folders)?
<soreau> CacheMoney1: rm -r
<UberSlackr> Jordan_U thnx
<webnet> anyone know anything about eggdrop?
<Jordan_U> UberSlackr:  Note that the minimal installer downloads packages from the internet and is only as minimal in what it installs as the options you choose in the installer.
<soreau> webnet: You might try their channel
<Jordan_U> UberSlackr: You're welcome.
<webnet> i have soreau no one has been able to help
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: well.. it finally booted after a 5 minute hang
<webnet> they sugested i check here
<aarossig_> UberSlackr: sorry for not getting back to you re the minimal cd, my irssi screen session was on the other computer
<soreau> ! anyone | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<crfripper> well I extracted the binaries and cd to them in command line, but idk what to do from here to get it installed
<crfripper> this stuff is over my head me thinks
<webnet> soreau, i know. lol. i wasnt sure if anyone knew anything about it. lol. anyways the problem i am having is that i have installed it from repos and it refuses to load a config file
<UberSlackr> crfripper whats the name of the program you are using again?
<crfripper> pulseaduio.exe results in - failed to get entropy failed to allocate shared memory pool secure directory creation not supported in win32
<crfripper> etc. etc.
<crfripper> pulseaudio
<soreau> webnet: Perhaps you're doing it wrong ;)
<crfripper> I have no doubt about that
<crfripper> I'm flaining my arms, windmill style here
<lauratika> anyone know how to restart ubuntu one
<UberSlackr> crfipper http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791643
<UberSlackr> crfripper
<webnet> soreau, i figued that much :P
<crfripper> ahh yes, I had seen that but only followed the cendio link
<crfripper> I'm getting too frustrated, I gotta go for a smoke break
<UberSlackr> Heres a whole Ubuntu Wiki on it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<UberSlackr> http://gleamynode.net/articles/2228/
<happyface> typing in ubuntu 2D feels more responsive than 3D
<soreau> webnet: There are plenty of eggdrop guides out there, or you can try reading the source
<webnet> soreau, i have been reading alot of them and they all say what im doing should be working
<shaun-ak> any to chat?????????????????/
<webnet> eggdrop -m ~/eggdrop.conf
<soreau> webnet: What makes you think it can't read the config file?
<webnet> i recieve thie error:  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<JackShephard> am I connected?
<webnet> JackShephard, yes
<soreau> nope
<Jordan_U> webnet: Can you pastebin your eggdrop.conf?
<happyface> libreoffice soo bad at file formats :/ sad
<aarossig_> happyface: which file format? (just curious... I also had a problem a few months ago)
<webnet> Jordan_U, absolutly! here is a pastebin of the error i get as well: system@system-Aspire-5734Z:~$ eggdrop eggdrop.conf
<webnet> Eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2008 Eggheads
<webnet> [21:17] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.19+SSL (Sat Mar 10 2012)
<webnet> [21:17] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<soreau> webnet: Does this help? http://forum.egghelp.org/viewtopic.php?t=18318
<FloodBot1> webnet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<happyface> aarossig_: if you're editing docx files or something, libre will COMPLETELY mess the files up
<happyface> aarossig_: same with RTF
<aarossig_> happyface: ahh okay
<JackShephard> webnet: ok thanks!
<soreau> ! paste | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aarossig_> happyface: I had some morons create a purchase order "database" using a spreadsheet
<aarossig_> happyface: once they had more than 255 sheets openoffice crashed
<webnet> soreau, yes sorry i meant to. lol. i pasted to pastebin, but i forgot to copy the link. haha
<damo22> lol
<happyface> aarossig_: holy
<JuanTheBurro> Hola. Mi llamo Juan
<JuanTheBurro> \I am a burro
<JuanTheBurro> Join me, and together we can rule Ubuntu from Mexico
<webnet> http://pastebin.com/Qe7VErnk  | Jordan_U soreau
<Jordan_U> !ot | JuanTheBurro
<ubottu> JuanTheBurro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JuanTheBurro> Damn, I was just trying to get someone around here to mildly chuckle
<JuanTheBurro> It's a bit slow in here. I am looking for someone well versed in the new 12.04 beta version
<damo22> #ubuntu+1
<macBdog> this morning I installed tightvncserver and I think I got hacked... hundreds of spam emails sent from my box, can anyone help me find out what happened?
<damo22> unity is such a pos i am considering moving to debian
<rypervenche> damo22: Do it!
<happyface> damo22: yes plz
<happyface> damo22: but seriously, just use gnome 3 or something
<macBdog> damo: why switch distros just because of the window manager? just install gnome
<JuanTheBurro> @damo22: Have you considered other derivatives that do not use Unity
<rypervenche> Xfce <3
<JuanTheBurro> Kubuntu
<DinoMuffin> ^
<DinoMuffin> and by that, I mean xfce4
<JuanTheBurro> Hell, try Bodhi Linux
<JuanTheBurro> It uses Enlightenment lol
<JuanTheBurro> Everyone should feel Enlightened
<damo22> i am using 10.04
<atubuntu> why does adobe flashplayer eat up so much of cpu
<icedtea> I switch to kubuntu
<damo22> kde is too bloated for me
<JuanTheBurro> Because flash is a resource hog that adobe needs to trim down or get rid of
<DinoMuffin> atubuntu: because flash is designed to be the worst piece of software in the world
<atubuntu> then why is ubuntu still using it .should it not package its own flashplayer
<szal> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 193 kB, installed size 612 kB
<szal> @ atubuntu
<JuanTheBurro> Ubuntu uses it because 90% of the world still uses it
<JuanTheBurro> An alternative, supposedly, is HTML5, which is a resource hog as well
<atubuntu> szal: will gnash work on firefox
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: its been a thing forever. if you are watching youtube then switch to html5 and its a little better
<crfripper> I'm just digging myself further and further in a hole
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: flash is a proprietary product to Adobe. There are equivelants but they do lack some features in the Adobe flash
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: swfdec, gnash and lightspark are all in the repos
<Fyodorovna> atubuntu, when someone makes a statement like that take it with a grain of salt, it is a personal opinion.
<atubuntu> ActionParsnip: how do i fit them as browser plugins
<szal> Fyodorovna: in the case of gnash it isn't; gnash is on par w/ Flash 9 at best
<crfripper> pulseaudio device chooser is old
<Fyodorovna> szal, I was not referring to your posts. :0
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: most will add themselves into the plugins folder. You should always remove the standing flash plugin first, so that you do not have more than one flash plugin
<Fyodorovna> szal, this one was what I meant "worst piece of software in the world"
<DinoMuffin> yeah, that was just my opinion
<DinoMuffin> even though adobe seems to be really trying to fit that description from what I've seen
<lcc> how do I play a dvd with mplayer? mplayer dvd://1 is not working
<crfripper> thre is no option to enter an server IP in any of the current pulseaudio tools
<rhin0> "There can be no doubt that socialism is inseparably interwoven with  totalitarianism and the abject worship of the state. Socialism is in its  essence an attack not only upon British enterprise, but upon the right  of the ordinary man or woman to breathe freely without having a harsh,  clumsy tyrannical hand clasped across their mouth and nostrils. (Labour)  would have to fall back on some form of Gestapo, no doubt very humanel
<amazingrando> anyone have experience with ati drivers on ubuntu server?
<JelloPop> can u install a bin file in linux??
<rhin0> oops
<rhin0> wrong channel
<atubuntu> ActionParsnip: i removed adobe .and now it asks for a flashplayer when i select gnash and next it says failed
<lcc> I need libdvdcss
<dannel> socialism still gives too much to corporations.. but people say it's great, like "wow, OUR government threw us a bone, /pat on back"
<crfripper> I think the VM way is the only way
<JelloPop> trying to install dofux? in ubuntu
<CacheMoney1> rhin0: who you talking with / what are you disussing?
<_Marcus> CacheMoney: He said he posted it in the wrong channel
<crfripper> I believe I have the windows side working correctly, but I can't make the ubuntu client send to that IP
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: i'm sure there are guides around, you may need tomanually like the plugin into your browsers plugins folder
<_Marcus> CacheMoney1: Happens to me all the time. Except I think IRC is my terminal.
<MK`> What file system do I use for a /boot partition?
<JelloPop> this is the file install http://dl.ak.ankama.com/games/dofus2/setup/DofusInstall.run
<ActionParsnip> MK`: I'd use ext2 or ext3
<MK`> not ext4? :o
<Pikkachu> hi all, can you all see the degree Celsius symbol here ℃? If not, are you using pidgin/gtk+ with Ubuntu font?
<dannel> Pikkachu, affirmative
<ActionParsnip> MK`: why is that a bad thing?
<MK`> I was just wondering why
<Pikkachu> dannel: what client, OS, font?
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: cd; wget http://dl.ak.ankama.com/games/dofus2/setup/DofusInstall.run; chmod +x ./DofusInstall.run; sudo ./DofusInstall.run
<CacheMoney1> _marcus:  I saw that... i wanted to find out which channel he was on.  Sounded kinda interesting
<ActionParsnip> MK`: ext2 and ext3 are tried and tested. Ext3 is as old as the hills with few issues.
<_Marcus> CacheMoney1: Message him with /query
<Amin2> afqans are terrorists
<MK`> same for / and /home then ActionParsnip ?
<CacheMoney1> _Marcus: how do I send a message?
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: Why is the install for this package different for .deb packages or compiling  tar.gz?
<ubuntu> anyone know about media test falure check cable error in bios 1.70 for a stupid toshiba from satans layer
<crfripper> doing it from commandline
<_Marcus> CacheMoney1: I like /query because it shows me the window, but you can just do "/msg user message goes here". Replace the user and the message with the approperiate information though.
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu
<_Marcus> ubuntu: You just said your name in that sentance :D
<ubuntu> how to change nick
<_Marcus> ubuntu: type /nick newnick
<orion> so can anyone help
<_Marcus> orion: What's the matter?
<CacheMoney1> _Marcus:  I agree, /query is better
<crfripper> idk what port to use?
<crfripper> 80?
<Guest2466> media test falure check cable    error in bios 1.70 in toshiba sattelite trash
<Amin2> are theee
<Amin2> are there any terrorists in here?
<crfripper> ahh, 4713
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: because they have provided a binary you run to install it
<_Marcus> Amin2: Two things. first off, that's off-topic. Second, define "terrorist"
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: it can be used in any Linux distro then :)
<Guest2466> hello bios issue
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: how is a bios issue related to ubuntu?
<Guest2466> trying to install ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> What's the upbound of the number of DNS supported in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Amin2> i hate Justin Bieber
<_Marcus> Guest2446: Tell us, exactly, what is wrong.
<JelloPop> First time in yrs. Ive had to use .bin file??
<_Marcus> !ot | Amin2
<ubottu> Amin2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: adobe and nvidia are 2 I can think of quick that use them
<namoamitabuddha> 3?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: state your issue and we can advise
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: yes, 3
<Guest2466> well the laptop was freezing so i tryed to install ubuntu cd and it wouldent boot
<crfripper> what do I put for mount=?
<Guest2466> and then it did and then shut down
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: what happens whem you try to boot?
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: sinces its a game I guess that explains the use for bin file...
<atubuntu> gnash is also as cpu consuming
<Guest2466> and now it wont boot anything
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: there may be the game on playdeb :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: I'd ask in ##hardware then
<Guest2466> i get media test falure check cable error
<Amin2> am I the only one who hates that fag, Justin Bieber?
<JelloPop> playdeb?? explain?
<_Marcus> Amin2: No.
<Pikkachu> Amin2: I like Michael Jackson more
<_Marcus> !ot | Amin2
<Guest2466> ive been asking in hardware for three days
<Guest2466> they are alot of jerks son
<Amin2> lol
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: search and you will find
<Guest2466> so what shall i do
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<Reedyseth> hellow guys
<_Marcus> Hello Reedyseth
<DinoMuffin> Guest2466: when was the laptop freezing. Randomly? or was there any type of pattern?
<Guest2466> its got to be a bad bios i think
<JelloPop> ActionParsnip: k apt-cache search thanks :)
<Guest2466> boot order dont help
<ActionParsnip> JelloPop: no, search the web, using a browser
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<JelloPop> oh
<Guest2466> no pattern
<Guest2466> laptop
<crfripper> WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "audio"
<Amin2> _Marcus why you treat me so bad? are u a Justin Beiber fan?
<sacarlson> Guest2466: did you try boot a usb flash instead of a cd rom?  or is that not an option?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: remove the battery and the power, also remove cmos battery if you can and leave it out for an hour. Then put it all bnack together
<DinoMuffin> Guest2466: was it a complete lock up? As in no response at all from the mouse or keyboard?
<Guest2466> it does all kinds of crazy stuff but now the media test falure check cable is pretty constant
<Reedyseth> does anyone know how to set the default sqlite version on the terminal ? I get this error svnadmin: SQLite compilado para 3.6.22, pero corriendo con 3.6.13
<Guest2466> yes a complete losk up
<Guest2466> and what i think is the battery is soldered in tight
<Reedyseth> it says that sqlite is compile to version 3.6.22 but running 3.6.13
<Amin2> one does not simply poest non english in this channel
<Guest2466> i tryed to pull battery but its soldered in it wont just pop out
<Reedyseth> i know
<Guest2466> toshiba sattelite m45-s625 trash
<armence> Hello all. There are two packages that are now obsolete but which I must install nonetheless. I need libavformat52 and libavcodec52. Or at least I need the library files. How can I get them?
<HelloWorld321> How do I get firefox to open IE .url shortcuts?
<Guest2466> laptop
<Amin2> http://brazzers.com
<Reedyseth> does anyone know how to set the default sqlite version on the terminal ? I get this error svnadmin: SQLite compile for 3.6.22, but running with 3.6.13
<Mkay-iPhone> Lol Amin2
<Amin2> lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: it wont be, batterys degrade over time so will need to be eventually replaced
<Fyodorovna> !op | Amin2
<ubottu> Amin2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<_Marcus> Amin2: No, but I like Ubuntu. The conversations here should be kept on-topic. If you want to talk about how much you hate him, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Fyodorovna: beat me to it
<Fyodorovna> ActionParsnip, :)
<Reedyseth> does anyone know how to set the default sqlite version on the terminal ? I get this error svnadmin: SQLite compile for 3.6.22, but running with 3.6.13
<Guest2466> little help???
<Reedyseth> yeap
<Amin2> ok :(
<crfripper> I think I just need to get a 3.5mm male/male stero cable.. I've been defeated
<Reedyseth> yeap
<Reedyseth> does anyone know how to set the default sqlite version on the terminal ? I get this error svnadmin: SQLite compile for 3.6.22, but running with 3.6.13
<Guest2466> it round and pink it looks like the battery but thier is no way to remove
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: I think you might look into pin or pinning that enables setting the version that synaptic and/or apt-get installs
<Guest2466> toshiba has no tech info on it
<Amin2> _Marcus she's not a "him"
<_Marcus> Amin2: Leave this channel please
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: let me try that
<unkr> can any one help me  regarding proxychain ??/
<Guest2466> someone doesent want me to fix it very bad
<Guest2466> i actually paid for this trash
<DinoMuffin> Guest2466: are you able to boot from a livecd?
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: What's the problem?
<Guest2466> cause i thought ohh ill just install os and it will be good to go
<Guest2466> it wont boot cd or hdd
<Guest2466> no matter the order
<Guest2466> it wont boot cd or hdd
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: this looks like what your looking for http://askubuntu.com/questions/23578/how-do-i-pin-a-particular-mysql-version-to-avoid-unnecessary-upgrades
<_Marcus> Guest2466: Did you contact the manufacturer? That seems like hardware problems.
<Guest2466> keep getting media test falure check cable
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: What was the last thing you changed before it died?
<JuanTheBurro> Hardware AND software
<Guest2466> wtf doesent anyone read above or is everyone new
<JuanTheBurro> I've been busy on other things
<JuanTheBurro> so no
<JuanTheBurro> I did not read
<Guest2466> i bougt it with this issue
<JuanTheBurro> If you would like help, let me help you
<JuanTheBurro> If not, go find a toshiba cunt and get it from them
<pangolin> !language | JuanTheBurro
<ubottu> JuanTheBurro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest2466> ok its a toshiba sattelite m45-s265
<Guest2466> laptop
<JuanTheBurro> Ok
<sacarlson> Guest2466: if it gets that far maybe it will boot a usb flash drive
<JuanTheBurro> Good laptop, for the most part
<_Marcus> Guest2466: So it's like buying something on ebay to find they light it on fire first. Why not ask the people you bought it from? Or even Toshiba?
<high-n-tight> so, ubuntu people. Why should I choose ubuntu over linux mint? (im new to linux as a whole and need guidance)
<zyzhang12> help! i can't change the The notebook screen brightness ,and the power management does not work.  who have the similar experience?
<unkr> can any one help me  regarding proxychain ??/
<Guest2466> now it will not boot cd or hdd it says in bios media test falure check cable
<_Marcus> high-n-tight: What do you want to use your system for?
<DinoMuffin> Guest2466: if it's been like that the entire time you've had it, it's likely theres a hardware problem
<high-n-tight> media
<JuanTheBurro> Guest246: When you bought it, was it like this, or no?
<Guest2466> toshiba has been very poor help son
<high-n-tight> and im already finding that silverlight/moonlight doesn't really fly on any linux system :(
<JuanTheBurro> Guest246: How old is it? Is it under warranty? Has it functioned at all since you got it?
<JuanTheBurro> These are relevant questions I don't see an answer for
<DinoMuffin> Guest2466: well, I don't know what else to tell you. If you're not able to boot from any device, it likely means that the bios is either misconfgured or theres a hardware issue
<Guest2466> ok so ive tryed to eliminate bios issue
<Fyodorovna> Guest2466, try a f12 tapping at boot to get the boot from menu.
<Guest2466> i need to figure how to flash bios
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: Do you have a spare hard drive to slip in and try?
<Fyodorovna> Guest2466, sorry at powering on.
<Guest2466> no hdd
<JuanTheBurro> No hdd at all, or no spare?
<DinoMuffin> Guest2466: make sure you're not trying to boot off the network first either
<Guest2466> i dont even have the capability to burn the boot cd to flash bios
<JuanTheBurro> Then Guest, you got screwed
<JuanTheBurro> Where did you buy it?
<JuanTheBurro> Or from whom?
<JuanTheBurro> And how recently?
<Guest2466> a friend that did not know the hell he was giving me
<Guest2466> i figure a mb will definately fix it
<JuanTheBurro> Sounds like a hammer would work too
<Guest2466> but i want to try bios flash somehow
<JuanTheBurro> hmmm
<blag> is there a gui for ptppconfig
<Guest2466> eeeprom is to expensive
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: what make and model is this thing?
<DinoMuffin> You might want to check the bios for a easy flasher. It can normally work with USB drives
<Guest2466> toshiba sattelite m45-s265
<Guest2466> laptop
<Guest2466> its got insyde software rom
<Guest2466> bios 1.70
<patriot> whats the name of python program that installs gfx drivers
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: http://www.google.com/webhp?rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS471US471&sourceid=chrome-instant&ix=sea&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS471US471&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=toshiba%20bios%20recovery%20usb&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=95e6f5d098e4da22&ix=sea&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1366&bih=677
<sacarlson> Guest2466: you should only flash bios as a last resort, try boot from a usb pen drive
<Guest2466> i cant call insyde untill monday
<wutdo> whats the name of python program that installs gfx drivers - jumpy or something
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/ToshibaM45/Satellite_M45_disassembly_1.htm
<Guest2466> where do i get file for pen drive what site and file
<JuanTheBurro> You should check out the info here
<ActionParsnip> JuanTheBurro: thats one of the reasons i dont use google search
<JuanTheBurro> Same, but in a quick pinch, it works
<JuanTheBurro> I wanted him to see the whole page
<JuanTheBurro> Rather than a specific link
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: my link shows how to remove the battery
<JuanTheBurro> footwork is the name of the game, that is why we are all here
<sacarlson> Guest2466: you use the standard iso download file and another working system that can install the ubuntu.iso file onto the usb pen drive
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: 2 little sliders on the bottom unlocks the battery
<JuanTheBurro> using YUMI may work to get it on there
<JuanTheBurro> or grub4dos
<JuanTheBurro> maybe
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: http://ask.metafilter.com/191475/Corrupted-BIOS-Toshiba-L305D
<JuanTheBurro> take a look at that
<JuanTheBurro> Not the same model, but the principle should be the same
<Guest2466> i need to remove bios mb little battery son
<Guest2466> tiny round one
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: it may be under the battery
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_8334690_locate-battery-toshiba-satellite-m45.html
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: all i'm doing is searching dude
<JuanTheBurro> Also, think about this: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=304332
<webnet> Guest2466, sorry if anyone else asked this, but why do you need to remove it?
<webnet> im a bit late to this game
<JuanTheBurro> Scheisse.... I can't remember... does the Sattelite have the little jumper next to the battery?
<DinoMuffin> webnet: His bios is either misconfigured/corrupted or he has a major hardware problem
<DinoMuffin> webnet: he can't boot from any device
<webnet> DinoMuffin, gotcha thx :)
<DinoMuffin> reguardless of setting
<DinoMuffin> At least, that's what I've gathered
<webnet> thats a crappt situation to be in
<Guest2466> the cmos batt removal tips dont show where it is and the only thing that looks like a batt wont come out
<JuanTheBurro> I've been there, done that, with an older Satellite, but damned if I can't remember how to get out of it. The general question is this: Have you tried to remove your hard drive, and run it attached to another machine?
<Guest2466> i need to remove batt to reset bios
<webnet> Guest2466, does it look like a watch battery?
<Guest2466> i think it does look like a watch batt
<JuanTheBurro> @Guest2466: When you remove the bottom cover, you should see a flat round battery, possibly with an orange tape on it
<Guest2466> its pink
<JuanTheBurro> It is held together with basically plastic
<JuanTheBurro> Still
<webnet> about between a nickel in size? Guest2466
<JuanTheBurro> Same stuff
<Guest2466> and its soldered solid
<JuanTheBurro> ok, it isn't
<Guest2466> dime size
<JuanTheBurro> There is no way it would be
<webnet> oh that wont be it Guest24
<webnet> * Guest2466
<Guest2466> its the closest think to a batt
<JuanTheBurro> It should be flat as a pancake
<webnet> Guest2466, it wil be silver shiny and between nickel and quarter sized
<JuanTheBurro> as big around as an american nickel
<Guest2466> yep its the only little round part on the thing
<JuanTheBurro> and it will be held in place either with plastic or tape, even
<JuanTheBurro> You should be able to pluck the tape
<webnet> could also be in there with a tiny metal clasp
<JuanTheBurro> And therefore get the CMOS out
<Guest2466> and it will not come out without breaking it they really made this atough fix son
<JuanTheBurro> True, webnet
<JuanTheBurro> @Guest2466 then tape the sucker
<Guest2466> plus i cant get any good info
<webnet> Guest2466, sorry to bug but idk the model, its too far back in chat for mwe to see
<webnet> what is the model?
<Guest2466> im thinking getting the propper bios flash files on my usb pen drive migt do the trick
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: Are you Rickwireman on the forums?
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: Are you Rickwireman on the forums?
<wutdo> man fuk yall
<webnet> wutdo !cuss
<Guest2466> yes i am rick
<webnet> !cuss wutdo
<JuanTheBurro> ok, just checking
<JelloPop> wutdo what was that !
<Guest2466> toshiba sattelite m45 -s265 laptop
<webnet> wutdo | !language
<webnet> hmm ubottu doesnt seem to be responding
<webnet> whats that aboot?
<Guest2466> no botts allowed
<sacarlson> webnet: wutdo already left
<Guest2466> stupid botts lol
<webnet> Guest2466, we have one on here for informational purposes.
<webnet> sacarlson, gotcha
<tlaffoon> test
<webnet> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guest2466> ok then this is what ive got to work with houston
<tlaffoon> aw man thought I successfully changed my nick to HughGRection
<tlaffoon> its taken already =/ .
<webnet> tlaffoon, HAHAHAHAHA!
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: pinning didn't work
<Guest2466> ive got a mass storage device configured to install clearwire connection manager how do i make it a bootable bios flasher
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: I'm configuring my ubuntu server
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: bummer, did you do a full purge and reinstall to pin it?
<webnet> Guest2466, what is the model of the lappy?
<Guest2466> usb mass storage device
<Guest2466> toshiba sattelite m45-s265
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: nop is not even in my repositories or installed
<webnet> Guest2466, cool thx
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: atp-get purge mysql ,  oh not in repository,  maybe pull it from an older repository?
<Guest2466> what files do i need to down load for bios 1.70 flashing
<Guest2466> does any one know what to do to that clearwire pen drive
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: or what about upgrading the compiled app?
<ActionParsnip> Guest2466: you could take out the hard drive, install to it then put it back in the lappy
<Guest2466> to allow the files on it
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: wait but is not mysql is sqlite
<Guest2466> already tried
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: sorry I forgot, sqlite
<Guest2466> ive tryied booting withh hdd in and out and rand r still no luck
<satyanash> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu with Grub2 on a Lenovo Thinkpad. Grub detects 2 Windows7 Operating systems, when there is only one installed.
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<HelloWorld321> How do you do the Oceric Ocelot equivalent of going to Applications -> System Tools -> File Types Editor
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: what is the name of the compiled app that needs sqlite?
<satyanash> If it is of any concern, there are also some OEM partitions like Lenovo_recovery and SYStem_DRv or something..
<webnet> Guest2466, i fear you still wont be able to. thats for flashing bios that work to put on custom ones
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<webnet> Guest2466, i see no cmos battery anywhere on it
<satyanash> It says Windows7 is installed on sda1 and Windows7 is installed on sda2.
<satyanash> Both of them start the same copy of windows ?
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: I using svn
<Guest2466> me niether im telling you pal its satans creation
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: ok on what application?
<vice> hello! i have got a problem with blueray discs. my BD-drive doesnt detect the disc. i would be able to watch it (dumphd, makemkv, lxBDplayer) but the drive doesnt detect the disc. any idea? would be great if anybody could help!
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<ubuntuuser> hi
<vice> btw: libbluray is installed too
<webnet> Guest2466, is this the mobo you are looking at? http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Toshiba-Satellite-M45-S265-Intel-Motherboard-V000053740-ASIS-/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqEOKn!E6tY!ms-cBOvGBpF-)Q~~60_3.JPG
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: the thing is that I install manually svn and didn't work so I tried apt-get install subversion and that install the subversion, but I install(compile) sqlite 3.6.13 and then have that error
<ubuntuuser> how can i disable the unity sidebar?
<Guest2466> that is the board on the back
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: when I run svnadmin create i have the error
<Guest2466> thier is little round pink thing it looks like cmos batt but its soldered in and it will break very easy
<ubuntuuser> quit
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: so the aplication you want to compile is sqlite?  can't you just apt-get install that?  I'm looking for the root app that is the goal here
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: I'm personally more into git, I havn't use svn in years
<Guest2466> how do i meessage a specific person
<Guest2466> what command
<webnet> command is: /msg <nick>
<webnet> command is: /msg <nick> <messgae> that will open a private chat
<webnet> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: I tried apt-get install sqlite3
<JuanTheBurro> hey, Guest2466: Go to the toshiba website and input your product info
<murlidhar> am not able to tether my android to my desktop. usb tethering
<Guest2466> the toshiba website has no info son
<murlidhar> my phone supports USB tethering
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: but I did that after compile for 3.6.13, the compilation of sqlite 3.6.13 was succesful but it seems i didn't gave the correct parameters on the ./configuration
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<satyanash> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu with Grub2 on a Lenovo Thinkpad. Grub detects 2 Windows7 Operating systems, when there is only one installed. If it is of any concern, there are also some OEM partitions like Lenovo_recovery and SYStem_DRv or something.. It says Windows7 is installed on sda1 and Windows7 is installed on sda2 and both the entries start the same copy of windows?
<Guest2466> i need a snickers lol
<murlidhar> i can see the option off USB tethering in settings > wireless and networks
<Guest2466> and a monster
<cdnjay> Hi, where can I find the download for the ARMv6 compatible Ubuntu distros?
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: if you select the option, does windows boot?
<JuanTheBurro> hey, Guest2466: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_M45-S265.pdf
<ActionParsnip> !arm | cdnjay
<ubottu> cdnjay: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<JuanTheBurro> The product manual
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, yes.
<ActionParsnip> cdnjay: ubuntu is a distro
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: I have sqlite 3.6.22 installed on my ubuntu 10.04 ;  so what app is it that need your sqlite 3.6.16 ?
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: who cares then :)
<Guest2466> i already looked at that juan its of no use
<cdnjay> ActionParsnip: Sorry, meant version. I think 9.04 was the last version to support ARMv6? Not sure if 8.04 had a version that supported ARMv6?
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, aah.. I wouldn't, but the laptop is not mine. Not that it really matters, but I wanted Ubuntu to be as less confusing as possible.
<CFHowlett> satyanash   more than likely 1 win7 is your recovery, one is the active win7 partition.  If you kill the recovery partition, you cannot reset your windows to factory fresh settings.
<LoggedIt> any ddns fu here?
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<JuanTheBurro> Guest2466: also here is the .exe for the BIOS
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: none i just that i install that version, do you have the server to download your version ???
<scientes> systemd?
<scientes> i need multiseat
<LoggedIt> i got this thing here where the RRs that the dhcp server creates totally ignore all the TTLs in the zone
<JuanTheBurro> http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/sm45v20.exe
<LoggedIt> http://pastebin.com/NnSEd9bv
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: or how to remove sqlite3 that i compile and did make install ??
<JuanTheBurro> how to boot that from usb, or whatever, I got no clue
<ActionParsnip> cdnjay: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/  mentions arm...
<LoggedIt> the leases are 24 hours, the zone's TTL is 24 hours, but the dynamic dns updates only get a ttl of 3600
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: I would hope that compile package would also include a remove script
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: me too but it didn't :S
<ActionParsnip> scientes: http://www2.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat-linux
<satyanash> CFHowlett, how come both of them boot to the same copy of Windows?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: multiseat goodness :)
<CFHowlett> JuanTheBurro   during post, you'll see the screen show "press fsomething for boot options".  do that, change teh priority to boot USBb before anything else.
<scientes> ActionParsnip, thats non-commercial only
<Guest2466> that was another butthole file
<JuanTheBurro> Also, Guest2466, try reading this: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/bulletinDetail.jsp?soid=627009&pf=true
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: well it's the ld command that links the libs so there must be some manual method to override link loader
<CFHowlett> satyanash   the restore doesn't boot - it's actually hidden by default iirc.  It's only active during the win7 restore process
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: what version of ubuntu is this your now running?
<JuanTheBurro> CFHowlett: This is for Guest2466, regarding how to boot a flashable BIOS file from a USB to recover his toshiba laptop
<ActionParsnip> scientes: its free for 2 user version, is that enough?
<scientes> ActionParsnip, free for non-commercial use only
<Guest2466> no help there juan
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: is ubuntu server 10.04
<scientes> and systemd supposedly is doing the advancement in the multi-seat world
<scientes> it auto-gens xorg.confs
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, LTSP ?
<Guest2466> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: oh cool so you should have access to all I have then,  but you couldn't install sqlite3  with apt-get ?
<Guest2466> sorry if im bieng repetitive but i need that anser
<Guest2466> ive looked many places and cannot find it
<bapu> hello..i m trying to install pear..i did wget http://pear.php.net/go-pear.phar and then php go-pear.phar ......and after this when i m type pear in terminal..it is asking me to install php-pear..
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: I think the install of sqlite3 package will auto run the link loader and put all apps that use sqlite onto it
<bapu> i intstalled it and again it type pear..it is again asking to install php-pear......y so???
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<webnet> bapu, what are you planning to use pear for?
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: yeap i can install like that but i did the other way, my bad :S
<researcher123> is it possible to set root password after new install?
<webnet> researcher123, yes but its not recommended
<CFHowlett> researcher123   don't see why not
<webnet> use sudo onstead
<ActionParsnip> Guest35143: you may need a windows OS. If you cannot boot anything how do you expectto flash the bios exactly?
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: there is no root pass, the account is disabled
<webnet> ActionParsnip, thats what i tried to tell him
<researcher123> CFHowlett: how to give command?
<bapu> hello webnet..i want to use phpunit test...for that i need pear
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: compile is only needed when you have speceal apps that aren't in your present repository and not already in ppa
<CFHowlett> !passwd|researcher123
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: just prefix any command you want to run as root with: sudo    and it will be fine
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: I know now xD !!!}
<researcher123> !passwd
<CFHowlett> researcher see passwd command
<researcher123> ok
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: your user is in a group called 'admin' which gives it the ability to use sudo and gksudo
<bapu> http://www.phpunit.de/manual/3.7/en/installation.html i m following this to install phpunit
<researcher123> !passwd
<ActionParsnip> researcher123: ubottu doesn't have a factoid for !passwd
<CFHowlett> researcher123   ubottu doesn't know.  see the man or info pages from your terminal
<webnet> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<webnet> ^^^^
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: ok so I guess if you look at what the install script did in the compile at the point it copies into the libs and stuf you can just rm instead, or just live with what you did and install apt-get install sqlite3 and see what happens
<webnet> !root researcher123
<ubuntu> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<JuanTheBurro> @webnet, you need to do the | between them
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: I will try to do that
<JuanTheBurro> !root | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<webnet> JuanTheBurro, THANK YOU! lol. been a few weeks since i was on irc. haha
<JuanTheBurro> lol
<webnet> couldnt figure out why it wouldnt do it. :P
<JuanTheBurro> !porn
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you can't do it
<JuanTheBurro> apparently, ubottu knows nothing about porn
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if you cannot boot anything how are you intending to actually do it. Lets assume you have the files needed. What next?
<JuanTheBurro> it is missing out
<ubuntu> put it on pen drive\
<pangolin> !guidelines > JuanTheBurro
<JuanTheBurro> ubuntu: How do you expect to run it?
<ubottu> JuanTheBurro, please see my private message
<ubuntu> i have not tryed pen drive apparently thier is chance it will boot fronm pen drive
<bapu> how to install pear??
<JuanTheBurro> What type o file is it?
<JuanTheBurro> ubuntu
<ubuntu> i need to know what file
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: have you tried with an Ubuntu ISO, or some other bootable ISO etc, to test
<ubuntu> no
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: dont you think you should ratherthan spamming the channel
<webnet> ActionParsnip, oh ubuntu ! haha i was like woah when did ubottu become an AI. haha im losing it
<webnet> :P
<ubuntu> i need the right bios flashing files
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: your issue isn't even ubuntu related. Its hardware related
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: so is offtopic here
<webnet> ubuntu, ActionParsnip is correct
<ubuntu> hardwre guy s are buttholes son
<ubuntu> its about installing ubuntu son'
<webnet> ubuntu | !offtopic
<webnet> !offtopic | ubuntu
<ubuntu> im trying to install ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu> dang botts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<webnet> ubuntu, but we cant really help you with a cmos issue here... cmos isnt controlled by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: the channel subject is still to be respected. You can't defect here just because you get no responce
<ubuntu> you people on this channel seem to be the only helpfull ones
<ubuntu> hardware is overun with jerkoffs i can t get help there any other channel
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: again, thats not how it works
<ubuntu> ????
<scientes> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xul-ext
<ubuntu> other channel???
<scientes> WHY DID UBUNTU DROP ADBLOCKPLUS!!!!
<webnet> ubuntu, :) we try. though i must agree, i frequent a few other channels and everyone here is by far the coolest
<ubuntu> exacly
<scientes> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/a/adblock-plus/adblock-plus_1.2.2-3ubuntu0.10.10.1/changelog
<ubuntu> the fewer botts here the better
<webnet> scientes, so add it on manually...
<scientes> webnet, but i want it system-wide
<bkerensa> !ask | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu> i got somthing for u ubottu
<webnet> ubuntu, yeah. we have 4 to my knowledge the flood bots and ubottu our info bot
<scientes> bkerensa, i did ask
<tensorpudding> scientes, it still exists, they changed the name
<ActionParsnip> scientes: kill the caps pleas
<ubuntu> you would not beleave the botts i deal with
<ActionParsnip> !ops | ubuntu asking for hardware support
<ubottu> ubuntu asking for hardware support: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<scientes> tensorpudding, really, i can't find it, its still in debin
<tensorpudding> wait no i lied, apparently it's in debian but not ubuntu
<scientes> but ubuntu dropped the seperation between firefox and xulrunner
<tensorpudding> very strange
<bkerensa> ubuntu: if you have a question please ask it
<ubuntu> so where to find files to flash bios 1.70
<ActionParsnip> scientes: surely you can add it at addons.firefox.whatever...
<pangolin> ubuntu : you have been told by many of our great helpers here that your issue is not supported in this channel. Please stop asking for hardware help. We don't help with that.
<webnet> ActionParsnip, is that necessary to report him to ops?
<scientes> ActionParsnip, yes, sorry for all-caps, but its much nicer to have it system-wide
<ActionParsnip> scientes: you do realise the ads get revenue for the site owners..
<dax> scientes: Ubuntu dropped Adblock Plus because they upgrade to new major versions of Firefox when they're released, and keeping addons up to date as part of this process was considered an unneccessary burden given that they can be downloaded easily.
<ubuntu> ok a channel like hardware please
<ubuntu> do tell
<webnet> ubuntu, may i PM?
<pangolin> ubuntu : ##hardware
<dax> scientes: Debian does not upgrade to new major versions of Firefox (or Iceweasel, as it's called there), and thus do not have this problem.
<scientes> dax, yes they do, just not in their stable release
<ActionParsnip> scientes: ads keep websites free
<dax> scientes: In both cases, I mean in stable releases.
<atubuntu> my grub fails to halt .how do i fix it
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: hold shift at boot
<webnet> ubuntu, may i pm?
<ubuntu> yup
<atubuntu> ActionParsnip: what does that do
<atubuntu> ActionParsnip: i mean when i type halt on grub prompt it fails to halt
<ActionParsnip> atubuntu: oh, i thought you wanted to see the grub prompt
<atubuntu> so i also think that is the problem why my 11.10 fails to hibernate or sleep
<atubuntu> how do i reinstall grub so that it picks up things properly
<ubuntu> webnet check pm
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: Is there a way to set default version to use with sqlit3 ??
<kion> I have a fresh new install of ubuntu 11.10 can anyone tell me how to install Flash for my firefox browser?
<ubuntu> kion
<atubuntu> how do i reinstall grub so that it picks up things properly
<ubuntu> go to software center
<ubuntu> and type adobe and it will pop up
<kion> Thanks Ubuntu!
<ubuntu> its the bag looking icon
<kion> ubuntu: seems that now it is easier than a year ago!
<ubuntu> the software center is very nice
<asapien> what would happen if ubuntu left #ubuntu :O
<kion> ubuntu: thanks, I found it!
<ubuntu> i recomend only installing fromm software center
<ubuntu> its quality stuff son
<ubuntu> can i execute floodbott 1-3
<ActionParsnip> kion: is your OS 64bit?
<kion> ActionParsnip: yes it is an Alienware with core i7 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> kion: then you will need to enable the partner repo, you will then get 64bitt flash. Just installing as is now you will get 32bit flash
<kion> ActionParsnip: how do I enable that repo?
<ActionParsnip> kion: its under the extra sources and such
<ubuntu> anyone care to join me on #bios
<ActionParsnip> kion: just because your CPU is 64bit doesn't automatically mean your OS is 64bit. You can run 32bit OS on 64bit CPU
<kion> ActionParsnip: I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> kion: its worth checking :)
<ActionParsnip> kion: but you sound confident so its cool
<varatep> Can anyone help me in connecting to my school's VPN? They don't do tech support for linux... pathetic.
<kion> ActionParsnip: my uname -a result:
<kion> ActionParsnip: Linux HPg32 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: sqlite3 is just a lib,  it would depend on what applictions are linked to use it (link loader)  so I guess you will have to research link loader (command ld) for  that
<ActionParsnip> kion: you can also uncomment the partner repo lines in /etc/apt/sources.list if you want to do it manual style
<ActionParsnip> kion: sweet
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: ok let me see that
<kion> ActionParsnip: yes I rather do it through the terminal
<ActionParsnip> kion: no problem
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, i have a general computing question; I have a multifunction printer with a modem port... can i use it over  network as a network scanner?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: you can setup ubuntu to be a scanner server
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing_a_Scanner_Over_a_Network
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Parham> Hello. Yesterday I got a prompt in Ubuntu to download new updates. I did, but then my power supply got disconnected after the upgrade. Now, when I click on "Linux 3" (in the Grub menu) my computer restarts. How can I fix this?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: so basically for a non-ethernet enabled device I need to have a server setup
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: the connection media is moot, as long as there is a logical connection to the server, it can be used
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: could even share it over WAN if you wanted
<dj_segfault> Hey, I just had something really weird happen to me.  It's happened a few times before.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS with a TV hooked up as screen 2, running two separate X sessions so each monitor has different apps.  I was running Firefox/Thunderburd/Pidgin on screen 0 (built in LCD) and Mythfrontend on screen 1 (TV).  After a little while instead of my mouse going to screen 1 after I moved it above screen 0 it starte
<kion> ActionParsnip: I uncomented two lines!
<CFHowlett> Parham   can you boot an older kernel?
<kion> ActionParsnip:should I now go to Ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> kion: ok then close software centre and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: well i would prefer to have it connected directly without an intermediary to my network switch , but that isnt possible, according to the article...or are you implying that it is?
<satyanash> dj_segfault, how did you get two different things running on different screens ? I am trying to exactly that ?
<Parham> CFHowlett: When I click on "Previous version" (which is 2.6.x something), Ubuntu comes up with what I think is the Gnome 2.0 desktop.
<satyanash> dj_segfault, I want to run Fvwm2 on one screen and Xmonad on the other.
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: if you have a wireless and a wired connection you could do it in an ad-hoc network but if you have a router then you may as well go via that to make the networking easier
<dj_segfault> Using the nvidia proprietary driver it lets you choose to mirror or run two different X sessions.
<oooaaaooo> i have a scanner that only has a fax modem port(rj11)/usb
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: the guide never says you can't do it without a switch...
<CFHowlett> Parham   suggest you boot a previous version - recovery.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<albo> How do I download files with an IRC client?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: then connect and set it up on a PC then you can share it with the guide
<satyanash> dj_segfault, yes, but in my case both screens run the same type of environment, How did you get mythfrontend on one screen and normal ubuntu unity on the other ?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: so it has to have an intermediary
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: you will need a controlling PC, there is no intelligence in the device
<Parham> CFHowlett: Wouldn't it cause the same problem again? Isn't this a problem with the new files I have downloaded?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: yeah thats what i was getting at
<Osmond> Hello everyone, I have a question...
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: oh well
<dj_segfault> satyanash: First of all this is 10.04LTS, pre-unity (and unity is why I haven't upgraded.  No flame wars please).   Also, mythfrontend is just an app running on the second screen.  Nothing special
<CFHowlett> Parham   I'd guess a kernel update, but I also suspect your previous upgrade didn't complete.  thus the do-over
<satyanash> dj_segfault, so both screens run Gnome2.x. and mythfrontend is just an app?
<dj_segfault> satyanash: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: you do realise that if you install xubuntu, you won't get unity?
<Parham> CFHowlett: Ah. So if something fails, I will still have this previous version to fall back to, correct?
<satyanash> dj_segfault, oh. okay.
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: not all oneiric based releases have unity. Infact only ONE of the four has it...
<CFHowlett> Parham   exactly.  (hint: ALWAYS keep one previous kernel version in reserve...)
<mylove> krish
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: so not upgrading to avoid unity is nonsense
<Parham> CFHowlett: How can I "keep one kernel version in reserve"? Do I need to run a command to preserve this kernel or something?
<kion> ActionParsnip: Thanks!! :) it is downloading now
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, Any thoughts on how I can run Xmonad one screen and fvwm on the other ? I know I can use fvwm -s option. I also have made an .xsession file for that purpose, but it does not get listed in the login selection menu...
<Osmond> I am running a laptop with Ubuntu (newest version, just updated the kernel) and I am having black screen issues on boot.  My graphics card is an Intel HD 3000.  I have combed the forums and google and I have been told to use Additional Hardware tool to install drivers, but all I get from that is There are no proprietary drivers on this system.  I have read on google that HD 3000 cards arent very well supported.  To get around the blac
<dj_segfault> ActionParsnip: I thought about it, but the barrier is I have four machines running Mythtv, so I have to upgrade all 4 machines at the same time, because one version of mythtv won't work with the other.  So basically it will take the better part of a weekend.  I'll probably consider it when the next LTS comes out soon.
<Osmond> quiet splash with nomode set in grub.  Anyone have any ideas?
<CFHowlett> Parham   no special commands needed.  I'm suggesting you don't go out of your way to immediately purge obsolete kernels everytime an upgrade is offered.
<Parham> CFHowlett: Ah. Thank you!
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: So how do i ask about sqlite3 with ld ??
<Parham> Osmond: I'm having the same problem, but my graphics card is supported. I get a black screen and then my computer reboots -- maybe this is not a graphics card issue?
<mylove> i am unable accses my desktop
<Osmond> Im pretty sure mine is a graphics card problem.  As long as I use the GRUB go around, everything seems to work fine.
<albo>  /attach irc.rizon.net/nibl
<Osmond> I dont get resets or anything
 * Parham ahs at Osmond. "That makes sense."
<Osmond> Though the login screen looks a little funky
<Parham> Hehe.
<Parham> Well, let me try and see if I can solve this problem...
 * Parham waves.
<ActionParsnip> dj_segfault: well thats different to not upgrading because yuo dislike unity isn't it ;)
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: i've not used dual screens. I only have 1 screen for 4 systems
<satyanash> ActionParsnip, ahh.. okay, sorry to disturb you then. :)
<ActionParsnip> satyanash: np man
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: whatabout a rj11->45 adapter can it be used with some kind of software on client machine to receive scans via fax over ethernet?
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: as I tried to say before the package installer script auto runs the link loader, so I wouldn't worry about it unless you have to
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: the device will need to be able to catchthe data and compute it. I doubt  it will have intelligence to do this which is why you need a pc
<dj_segfault> ActionParsnip: True, but I would have gone through that pain and upgraded a long time ago if I felt there were more compelling reasons to do so.  10.04LTS was a super solid release and has served me well, but it would be nice to get newer versions of some apps.  So I'm getting there.
<CFHowlett> dj_segfault   I think LTS to LTS is best; my lucid still suits me fine.
<webnet> dj_segfault, i have maverick because i cant move on.
<dj_segfault> I am starting to have some problems with the packages (eg: two machines with the same release, one has a newer version of unity so they won't talk to each other)
<dj_segfault> webnet: Why not?
<kion> ActionParsnip:  Yeeeiii my Flash worked!! is there any reason now to comment back those two lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<ActionParsnip> kion: not really, it will allow you to install other apps
<webnet> dj_segfault, no clue the cause, but everything past kernel 2.6.35 my display doesnt operate regardless of distro
<webnet> dj_segfault, picture works, b ut the lcd backlight doesnt operate
<kion> ActionParsnip: ok thanks!
<dj_segfault> You have an ATI card?
<webnet> nope
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: alright... I guess it would be a better solution anyways to have an intermediary print/scan server to manage jobs
<webnet> i worked for weeks to figure this out on here and forums etc to no avail dj_segfault
<Osmond> What file do I need to edit to permanently edit boot info?
<saburo> hello guys
<CFHowlett> saburo   greetings
<saburo> Do someone know the solution for the bug described in this forum https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=120973&p=1      ?
<dj_segfault> So no takers on my question about the mouse not going to the second screen and not being able to switch apps?
<ico> Q
<satyanash> dj_segfault, there is an app called SwitchScreen
<satyanash> dj_segfault, which can be used to escape mouse jails, if that is what might be stopping your mouse from going to the other screen
<satyanash> dj_segfault, However, it has its details on the Gentoo forums.. you could check this link--> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Switchscreen
<bapu_> pear is not getting install on ubuntu??what should i do
<satyanash> dj_segfault, However, it has its details on the Gentoo forums.. you could check this link--> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Switchscreen
<dj_segfault> satyanash: That looks interesting.  Thanks.  Don't know if it would have helped in this situation because EVERYTHING was FUBAR, but it looks useful.
<satyanash> dj_segfault, sure..
<WilsonB_> How is everyone?
<dj_segfault> Mellow
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: tired
<WilsonB_> Was going to use Xchat, but had probs in Ubuntu so am now using Mozillachat
<rambo> sup all
<WilsonB_> installed Pigin but cant figure out how to connect to server
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: you add an account, select irc, add nick,password and set the server as irc.freenode.net  done
<WilsonB_> irc.freenode.net server
<WilsonB_> let me try again
<rambo> sup all, small question
<CFHowlett> rambo   ask away
<rambo> QTsixA package cannot be installed adding ppa, manual install ends up with an error "sixad-jack.c:25:23: fatal error: jack/jack.h: No such file or directory"
<rambo> any clues ?
<WilsonB_> ActionP. - Do I make up a password or do I have to create an account/?
<rambo> any clues about it ?
<Reedyseth> sacarlson: thanks ihave to go, tomorrow will be another day, thanks again for ya help
<sacarlson> Reedyseth: ok good luck
<WilsonB_> Ok, I created an IRC account on Pigin .. how do I go to specific channels?
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: file -> join chat
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: then type:  #ubuntu
<thea2rn> test
<thea2rn> hello everyone
<CFHowlett> thea2rn   ICU
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: you can then click file -> add in the chat window and you can add itto your favourites
<thea2rn> what is ICU?
<ActionParsnip> thea2rn: sound out the letters ;)
<CFHowlett> thea2rn   *ahem* ...
<thea2rn> ok
<CFHowlett> say it with me
<thea2rn> ahem
<CFHowlett> ICU
<thea2rn> ICU
<thea2rn> can someone tell me what software in ubuntu i can use to create code for DSP
<thea2rn> hello :o
<thea2rn> CFHowlett
<CFHowlett> thea2rn   sorry IDK ...
<thea2rn> ok,anybody else?
<thea2rn> DSP programming in linux?
<thea2rn> i've try google it but no good anwer..
<WilsonB_> where is the option file-> ? I dont see it under Pigin menu
<sacarlson> thea2rn: like sound filtering?
<thea2rn> sacarlson something like that but in programming
<CacheMoney1> does this look like a good machine to run Ubuntu on?  http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+-+15.6%22+Satellite+Laptop+-+8GB+Memory+-+750GB+Hard+Drive+-+Platinum/4693106.p?id=1218509073324&skuId=4693106
<sacarlson> thea2rn:   http://www.ladspa.org/
<CFHowlett> CacheMoney1   should have no problems running ubuntu
<thea2rn> sacarlson ok,something like synthmaker?
<WilsonB_> How do I add #ubuntu to Pigin ?
<ActionParsnip> CacheMoney1: if you can find out the wireless chip and sound info it will help, the overall spec is ok
<sacarlson> thea2rn: you can use ladspa plugins on many synths
<ledzep> hi
<thea2rn> sacarlson i know but i want to make the code from linux
<thea2rn> sacarlson like synthmaker
<ledzep> can anybody help me to learn bash
<ledzep> h
<sacarlson> thea2rn: heres a list of 7 open coded synth http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20101014143915926/Synthesizers.html
<Lisass> "I wish I could circumcise every uncircumcised man in the world, so they'd all be like me. I don't have a foreskin and no one else should have one either."
<sacarlson> thea2rn: you can learn from example
<CFHowlett> ledzep   this is ubuntu support.  plenty of bash tutorials are available with a bit of searching
<CFHowlett> Lisass   wrong channel for that stuff
<Fyodorovna> !op | Lisass
<ubottu> Lisass: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<thea2rn> sacarlson ok,thank you very much :)
<ActionParsnip> not seen that for a while
<WilsonB_> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: hi
<CFHowlett> WilsonB_   greetings
<WilsonB_> Hi
<WilsonB_> greetings
<WilsonB_> How do I add #ubuntu to Pigin ?
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: under conversation menu click add
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: you can even check to have the room be joined immediately after connection :)
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: I always block nickserv and chanserv too :)
<WilsonB_> conversation menu?
<sacarlson> WilsonB_:  buddy list>Buddies>add chat>  fill in boxes> add
<WilsonB_> I added IRC account Pigin
<CacheMoney1> is an i7 processor much better than an i5?  Can anyone explain the difference?
<dax> CacheMoney1: Most users won't see much difference. i7 tends to have more cores and cache, and are targeted for workstations rather than consumers.
<sacarlson> CacheMoney1:  I think that might mean the i7 has 7 cores as compared to i5 having 5 cores so like 7 computers running at the same time might be faster than only 5
<dax> CacheMoney1: ##hardware may know more.
<dax> sacarlson: the number doesn't relate to the number of cores
<sacarlson> dax I didn't know that
<WilsonBradley1> Ahhh... Im now typing in Pigin
<CacheMoney1> dax: what's the deal with ##?
<WilsonBradley1> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: https://itservices.stanford.edu/sites/default/files/images/2009/12/10/pidigin_chat_invite.png
<WilsonBradley1> :-*
<ActionParsnip> WilsonB_: if you click add in that menu it will appear in the main window when you connect
<dax> CacheMoney1: freenode's naming policy specifies that #channels should be created by groups with a legal or informal claim to the name they're using. ##channels are used for discussion on a particular topic by other people.
<dax> CacheMoney1: since "hardware" isn't really a claimable name, the channel for discussion of it goes in the ##channel namespace
<CacheMoney1> dax: gotcha.  thanks for explanation
<WilsonBradley1> Im now using Pigin
<WilsonBradley1> ;-)
<WilsonBradley1> Let me see If I can add more channels
<sacarlson> dax: your correct an Core i7-2xx0M  has only 2 cores
<bastidrazor> it'd be weird to have an odd number of cores.
<WilsonBradley1> Ok, it's a little hidden but think I go t it..
<WilsonBradley1> Ok, you have to select from drop down first and select the IRC account.. Man, they should make this easier..
<ircnode0> can I redirect stdout and stderr separately in bash? like redirect stderr to error_log and stdout to success_log?
<WilsonBradley1> Ok, I succesfully added the other channels(groups) to IRC account in Pigin, but when I go under that tab(channel) theres' no place for me to type
<dj_segfault> ircnode0: Yes.  To redirect stdout you use >  to redirect stderr you use 2>  So you can do   "mycommand > stdoutfile.txt 2> stderrfile.txt"
<dj_segfault> ircnode0: So what you want is mycommand > success_log 2> error_log
<WilsonBradley1> Does that make sense?
<blendedbychris> https://launchpad.net/~brianmercer/+archive/php  << anyone if there is an official lucid package of php5-fpm?
<Drathe> Howdy
<Drathe> anyone up?
<dj_segfault> Barely
<CFHowlett> Drathe   greetings.
<Drathe> =) how are you this evenin CFHowlett?
<CFHowlett> Drathe   suckin' up the last hour of free wifi B4 safeway kicks me off the channel.  You?
<Drathe> ntm, bored looking for a good cheap mouse
<Drathe> reliable one =P
<CFHowlett> Drathe   staples has nice blue tooth mice for $20 ...
<ircnode0> dj_segfault: thanks I will try that out. Is that equal to mycommand 1> success_log 2> error_log?
<dj_segfault> Logitech has been pusing features down from the more expensive mice to the cheaper ones.  And they rule.
<dj_segfault> ircnode0: Yes.
<Drathe> Desktop PC so doesnt matter if its corded =P just need one that isnt going to die like this LS1 Laser mouse
<Drathe> guess i game too much and the LMB gave out
<qwy> hello , sir . which is better usage  ,   ubuntu graphic mode  or ubuntu text mode ?
<CFHowlett> qwy   better depends on your preferences
<dj_segfault> "better usage"???? What does that mean
<WilsonBradley1> Using Pigin & IRC channel, when I click on the channel tab on top, I don't get the bottom place to where I type.. Does this make sense?
<CFHowlett> qwy   for new users, graphic is easier
<sacarlson> blendedbychris: looks like it starts being supported at maverick  http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/php5-fpm
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: No it does not make sense.
<qwy> can i  setup ubuntu as a server , or Centos is a better choice ?
<jussi> qwy: cetrtainly, there is even an ubuntu server variant
<dj_segfault> qwy: None of our answers can have any validity unless you tell us about what your goals and limitations are.  What are you trying to do?
<blendedbychris> sacarlson: indeed… i guess a backport is due
<jussi> qwy: you may want to join #ubuntu-server for more :)
<CFHowlett> qwy   ubuntu server LTS is supported for 5 years.  current Long Term Support version is 10.04.  12.04 comes out next month
<CanadaWhy> everytime I run a bash script installer (of ANY sort) I get the message "gzip: sfx_archive.tar.gz: not in gzip format I am sorry, but the installer file seems to be corrupted." Any reason as to why this happens? Thanks
<sacarlson> blendedbychris: that seems to be the only option if you want to run on lucid
<unkr> there is a problem when ejecting the external harddisk  error is this   "Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdc
<unkr> USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-2)
<unkr> SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: OK
<unkr> STOP UNIT: OK
<unkr> Unbinding USB interface driver: OK
<FloodBot1> unkr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_segfault> CanadaWhy: What is the output of "file "
<peterrooney> CanadaWhy: what does file report it as?
<qwy> thank you
<WilsonBradley1> DJ_seg. trying to send you a snapshot of window
<CanadaWhy> dj_segfault peterrooney $ chmod 700 yEd-3.9_setup.sh $ bash yEd-3.9_setup.sh --> " gzip: sfx_archive.tar.gz: not in gzip format I am sorry, but the installer file seems to be corrupted."
<dj_segfault> I know dinno where it went wrong
<CFHowlett> !paste|canada PLEASE read
<ubottu> canada PLEASE read: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: Please try again.
<CanadaWhy> CFHowlett: Read, sorry, I thought the general rule was anything three lines or under is fine
<unkr> there is problem while ejecting my external hardisk
<unkr> here is the error   http://pastebin.com/W7y33Wm0
<CFHowlett> CanadaWhy   no worries.
<unkr> can anyone help  ?
<peterrooney> CanadaWhy: what does running `file sfx_archive.tar.gz'  tell us?
<WilsonBradley1> Ok, trying to send again
<phpserver> I want to set up an email handling server.Basically i want only to receive email and i should get my mail in text form in $HOME/Maildir
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: It said you canceled the transfer
<WilsonBradley1> Dj_s. trying again
<mike-w> 有用gnome3
<mike-w> 的吗？
<CFHowlett> !cn|mike-w
<ubottu> mike-w: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mike-w> 怎么在桌面添加图标==！
<zro> has anyone installed 10.04 w/ encrypted LVM? i just tried (actually a fork, XBMC) and it doesnt prompt for the passphrase at boot, and fails.
<xiewanchen> who can help me to understand what is system utilities ?
<mike-w> oh,mygod, i join the wrong chanel, terribly sorry
<mike-w> #join ubuntu-cn
<CFHowlett> mike-w   type /join #ubuntu-cn
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: Picture got corrupted.  Do you see anything below the line with font insert and smile?
<mike-w> thx
<xiewanchen> who can help me ?
<WilsonBradley1> no , not able to type anything in other channels below font/insert/smile
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: Ask a more specific question
<xiewanchen> Please land me a hand
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen   what are you trying to accomplish
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: But do you see a space to do so?
<WilsonBradley1> No, in this window #Ubuntu tab I can
<waxstone> !zh | xiewanchen
<ubottu> xiewanchen: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xiewanchen> I only want to understand what is system utilities
<mi3> can anyone suggest how can I modify plymouth script?
<WilsonBradley1> in the private chat I can
<WilsonBradley1> but in the other channels I added #ubuntuforums I cant
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: How are you typing this then
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: Your question doesn't make sense.  Please provide more information about what you want to know.
<WilsonBradley1> WilsonBradley1 No, in this window #Ubuntu tab I can
<xiewanchen> i see
<dj_segfault> WilsonBradley1: If you right click in that area and choose "input methods" which one is chosen?
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen   better questions >>> better answers.  :)
<Guest16662> how do i setup a samba share to allow group sambashare to rwx files? the problem i'm having is i create folder1 when logged in as user1 and i log in as user2 and try to create a subfolder folder2 inside of folder1, but i do not have permission to do so… can anyone help?
<xiewanchen> The other software include system utilities ,applications,shells,libraries of common functions,and so on
<Guest16662> when logged in as user1 and i log in as user2 and try to create a subfolder folder2 inside of folder1, but i do not have permission to do so… can anyone help?
<dj_segfault> Guest16662: You can add both to a group and set the group of that file to that group, and set write permissions for group to it
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen   other software meaning what?  windows?  BSD?
<xiewanchen> I don't know what are the system utilities
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen   *think* I understand.  Wait 1
<Guest16662> all users have been added to sambashare group
<waxstone> xiewanchen,  Ubuntu Software centre?
<xiewanchen> I copy this sentence for the book
<xiewanchen> advanced programming in the unix
<iceroot> Guest16662: change the permissions of folder1
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen ah.  ubuntu is not linux.
<iceroot> Guest16662: so that you are able to write inside that folder
<iceroot> !permissions | Guest16662
<ubottu> Guest16662: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen  http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/  loads of articles, tutorials, explanations.
<iceroot> CFHowlett: correct, ubuntu is not linux, ubuntu is GNU/Linux :)
<xiewanchen> I see ,thank you CFHlett
<Guest16662> i would be able to change permissions to folder 1 to give user 2 access to modify, but that would mean i have to do that for every new folder created by user 1?
<iceroot> Guest16662: why not create the folder as user2? directly?
<Guest16662> i wanted to know if its possible to have it automatically give permissions to group sambashare to be able to rwx for all folder created by any user
<Guest16662> ice root..i would like to use it as a public share
<Guest16662> but not open to everyone to modify
<iceroot> Guest16662: why not put the users in the sambashare group and give that group wirte-permissions?
<Guest16662> just owner of file/folder and group
<iceroot> Guest16662: by default a new folder/file has write-permissions for "group"
<Guest16662> ice root…i have put all users in the sambashare group..and modified the share access rwx for sambashare group
<iceroot> Guest16662: so put them all in the sambashare group and everything is fine
<iceroot> !tab | Guest16662
<ubottu> Guest16662: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: I want to help you.  Can you post the whole sentence in the book you're seeing that phrase in?
<xiewanchen> CFHowlett Would you like to recommend me a channel to talk about linux ?
<Guest16662> haha..thanks for that tip
<Guest16662> iceroot: i'm new to this
<iceroot> xiewanchen: #linux
<Guest16662> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<iceroot> xiewanchen: or the main kernel channel (ofc.net or something like that)
<xiewanchen> dj_segfault please wait for a while.
<CFHowlett> xiewanchen   I believe dj_segfault can advise you better than I.  AND he's offered to do so  ;)
<iceroot> xiewanchen: but i would not suggest the main kernel channel until you know what "linux" is
<geek_> hi all, im new here is there a "xubuntu" chat only?
<iceroot> Guest16662: #xubuntu
<CFHowlett> geek_   yes but it
<blendedbychris> sacarlson: is there an easier way to backport rather than compiling?
<iceroot> Guest16662: sorry wrong nick
<Guest16662> iceroot: um..yeah so back to the problem i get..is i have everyone added to sambashare group already, but that will only give them rwx to the share folder
<iceroot> geek_: #xubuntu
<Guest16662> every other folder created by users under the share folder is off limits
<geek_> thanks is that on ubuntu?
<iceroot> Guest16662: no
<Guest16662> to the sambashare group users.
<iceroot> Guest16662: because every new folder has rw for "group"
<Guest16662> so say.../srv/samba/share is accessible to all sambashare group
<CFHowlett> geek_ ?  the #xubuntu channel is on the ubuntu irc servers
<Guest16662> and is able to write to it.
<iceroot> Guest16662: but you want also "x"?
<Guest16662> i login as admin and create folder1 in that share
<sbarcteam> hi.
<iceroot> Guest16662: admin? like root?
<CFHowlett> sbarcteam   greetings
<Guest16662> i would ike user 2 to be able to login to that share and can add files/folders to folder1..but it say i don't have permission
<sbarcteam> I've just upgraded my machine with the latest kernel, and for some reason my X doesn't identify native resolution any more.
<geek_> ty :)
<iceroot> Guest16662: because user1 and user2 are not part of that group
<sbarcteam> (oneiric, kernel: 3.0.0-16-generic)
<dj_segfault> sbarcteam: Were you using the proprietary nvidia or ati drivers?
<iceroot> Guest16662: what is the output of "id user1" and "id user2"?
<sbarcteam> neither.
<sbarcteam> I am on intel.
<xiewanchen> In a broad sense ,an operation system is the kernel and all the other software that makes a computer useful and gives the computer its personality .This other software include system utilities ,applications,shells,libraries of common function,and so on
<Guest16662> iceroot: how do i find that?
<sbarcteam> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<Guest16662> iceroot: i have put user1 and user 2 in sambashare group
<iceroot> Guest16662: type in "id user1" and "id user2" in the shell and paste me the output
<sbarcteam> my first expression of this experience was: WTF?!
<sbarcteam> now, is it possible there are changes in the intel related FW?
<blendedbychris> when you backport something you are pretty much stuck with that version until you backport it again aren't you?
<xiewanchen> dj_segfault I have type this sentence above
<ledzep> programming expert
<ledzep> ???
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: Ah OK now I understand.  What they are saying is that "the operating system" is not everything that gets installed on your machine.  The operating system is the kernel (the main process) and the boot stuff.  On top of that, you get a whole bunch of programs (commands you can run from the command line) which come with the operating system but are not really part of the operating system.  For instance the shel
<iceroot> blendedbychris: depending what you mean with "backport"
<sbarcteam> hmmm....
<Guest16662> iceroot: uid=1003(user1) gid=1003(user1) groups=1003(user1),118(sambashare)
<dj_segfault> ledzep: If you type in a request like that you need a mind reader not a programming expert
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: Does that make sense?
<Guest16662> iceroot: uid=1004(user2) gid=1004(user2) groups=1004(user2),118(sambashare)
<blendedbychris> iceroot: i'm just trying to get php 5.3.3 on lucid … i'm looking at http://blog.dmitryleskov.com/web-development/php/backport-php-5-3-3-from-maverick-to-lucid/ which says use apt-src and build your own local repo
<iceroot> blendedbychris: public server?
<blendedbychris> local
<iceroot> Guest16662: and what are the permissions of the main sambasharefolder where you want to put other folders in?
<blendedbychris> iceroot: what do you mean?
<iceroot> !backports | blendedbychris
<ubottu> blendedbychris: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: So the "system utilities" would be commands like chmod, chown, cat, mkdir, etc.  They are essential, but they are not part of the operating system
<ikonia> !info php lucid
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> !info php5 lucid-backports
<ubottu> Package php5 does not exist in lucid-backports
<iceroot> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.14 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ikonia> 5.3.2 ? why do you need 5.3.3
<iceroot> blendedbychris: and why not 5.3.2?
<blendedbychris> php5-fpm
<ikonia> blendedbychris: what about it
<blendedbychris> not included in 3.2
<sbarcteam> I need some help.
<blendedbychris> stay on topic guys :)
<xiewanchen> sorry dj_segfault  your explain  are perfect  ! I have understood !
<dj_segfault> sbarcteam: You never answered my question
<ikonia> blendedbychris: it doesn't seem to be in php itself it's an external package
<ikonia> blendedbychris: who is not on topic ?
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: Excellent.
<iceroot> blendedbychris: use php5.3.2 from the repos and install php5-fpm as external package
<sbarcteam> dj_segfault: you never READ it.
<ikonia> iceroot: I think 5.3.2 needs a patch
<sbarcteam> :)
<ikonia> iceroot: (reading the docs)
<blendedbychris> iceroot: php5-fpm is php compiled with the process manager option… 5.3.2 needs to be recompiled with that option
<ikonia> iceroot: 5.3.3 appears to be the first one php5-fpm is included by default
<sbarcteam> dj_segfault: unless you asked me other questions than this one: >> sbarcteam: Were you using the proprietary nvidia or ati drivers?
<sbarcteam> I answered: neither.
<blendedbychris> i'm just saying getting 5.3.3 would solve the ultimate issue
<iceroot> php sucks and is insecure like hell (and yes sorry for the language but its true)
<blendedbychris> iceroot: stop talking out of your butt
<iceroot> blendedbychris: building such an insecure software from source is not good
<ikonia> blendedbychris: it would also be a large problem on your machine
<ikonia> blendedbychris: drop the attitude
<iceroot> blendedbychris: no problem, i will stop the talking
<sbarcteam> iceroot: to tell somebody "I don't like cats" is just an invitation for a response "you simply don't know how to cook them properly".
<xiewanchen> dj_segfault Are 't chmod is not a shell command ?my teacher told me it is a shel command .
<dj_segfault> sbarcteam: Yes, sorry I did miss that response.  I'm flipping between three different channels.  I was concerned that if you were using a proprietary driver that needed to be compiled for each new kernel that it may not have been compiled, but intel should be in the kernel
<iceroot> sbarcteam: cve.org
<ikonia> blendedbychris: a lot of things depend on the php packages on your machine (if you are running a web environment) so putting a "from source" or not well thought through package may cause a lot of problems on your machine
<blendedbychris> well that's why my original question is how do i backport it… so dependencies are upgraded as well
<blendedbychris> not just … hey how do i install php 5.3.3
<ikonia> blendedbychris: you'll need to learn about the debian packaging process
<iceroot> !ppa | blendedbychris
<ubottu> blendedbychris: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<iceroot> blendedbychris: but as we said, its not a good idea
<ikonia> there isn't a PPA for it, I've just been looking
<bellman> is unity development still in progress or is it basically replaced by Mint
<bilegt> What kernel version will be used in new version of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> bellman: mint is a distro - not software
<iceroot> bilegt: #ubuntu+1  kernel 3.2
<ikonia> bellman: unity is the desktop shell for uubntu for the future
<CFHowlett> !mint|bellman
<ubottu> bellman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blendedbychris> ikonia: ppa for what?
<blendedbychris> 5.3.3 ?
<ikonia> blendedbychris: php-fpm
<sbarcteam> dj_segfault: now, that we're past your concerns, any new input/ideas (except writing my own xorg.conf)?
<blendedbychris> there's not a ppa for it because it's distributed with php5.3.3
<blendedbychris> it's no longer a standalone package
<ikonia> blendedbychris: yes, but as I see it there are patches needed for pre-5.5.3 branches which is what you are using
<dj_segfault> xiewanchen: It depends what you mean by "shell command".  It's a command you can execute in a shell, but when most people say "shell command" they mean "a command processed by the shell itself", not an external program executed by the shell.  If you type "which chmod" you will see that chmod is an external program in the /bin directory. If you type "which cd", it won't find it because it's a command interpreted by the s
<sbarcteam> iceroot: I am sure the vulnerabilities in php are a result of: 1) new bugs discovered elsewhere, 2) bad programming skills of the developers, 3) new version of php released
<ikonia> blendedbychris: that's why I checked if there was a PPA hosting this for you already so you didn't have to do it
<sbarcteam> iceroot: I agree neither is an excuse for sec.vulns, but ... this is life :)
<iceroot> sbarcteam: 4. bad concept
<dj_segfault> sbarcteam: I'm sorry I don't have much experience with intel
<sbarcteam> iceroot: bad design you mean.
<OldOneEye> if im gonna host shells on my box do i need to run a dns server
<iceroot> sbarcteam: yes
<sbarcteam> dj_segfault: I'm sorry I don't have much experience with rejection. HELP ME!!!!!
<sbarcteam> :)
<sbarcteam> kidding.
<ikonia> OldOneEye: up to you
<ikonia> OldOneEye: if you are asking questions of that nature, I'd advise not hosting shells
<blendedbychris> ikonia: for all i care i can go straight to 5.3.5
<iceroot> blendedbychris: https://launchpad.net/~fabianarias/+archive/php5
<OldOneEye> only to close friends for eggdrops
<sbarcteam> iceroot: there's a nice hebrew idiom, but it rhymes only in hebrew.
<dj_segfault> PHP had a bad *INITIAL* design.  They've made huge improvements, but the old security problems are there if you configure it wrong and code badly.
<ikonia> blendedbychris: ok - good luck then, you clearly don't need my help
<sbarcteam> (related  bugs in design)
<blendedbychris> ikonia: i'm not being rude in that last sentence… i just was saying ;)
<OldOneEye> what would i need a dns server for
<WilsonBradley1> Has anyone tried to add channel #ubuntu-beginners to Pigin for example?
<iceroot> blendedbychris: but as we said already, using a ppa (no software from the official repos) is not a good idea, especially on a server
<ikonia> blendedbychris: yeah, I was just saying too, you don't need my help if you are smart enough to understand making the jump to php 5.3.5 on an older system
<blendedbychris> obviously i feel like a ppa is not the right way to go… but my only other option is compile myself
<ikonia> blendedbychris: good luck with it then
<blendedbychris> or rather ppa might be the lesser of two evils
<iceroot> blendedbychris: ppa will give you (maybe) sec updates
<iceroot> blendedbychris: compiled by hand not
<iceroot> blendedbychris: and it may break dependencies
<blendedbychris> iceroot: if you were stuck in this pickle what would you do?
<iceroot> blendedbychris: so please use it at your own risk, issues are not supported here
<iceroot> blendedbychris: 1. i would never use ubuntu as a server 2. i would try to avoid php 3. i would use apt-pinning with a newer repo (very bad idea)
 * dj_segfault has the sudden realization that it's 4:36AM after DST adjustment.  Must go to sleep.  Best of luck xiewanchen.  Hope I answered your last question.
<blendedbychris> 1. strong words for #ubuntu ?
<iceroot> blendedbychris: no
<iceroot> blendedbychris: as i said "I"
<blendedbychris> what's your poison then?
<iceroot> blendedbychris: ubuntu is a great desktop-system but not my first choice for a server (but i think that is getting offtopic)
<mosno> there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<blendedbychris> I've just never used anything other than ubuntu
<sbarcteam> ok. how do I re-configure Xorg from command line ?
<waxstone> sbarcteam, sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ??
<Mikero> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<waxstone> =)
<kevo> Anybody here
<CFHowlett> kevo   greetings
<kevo> I'm new to Ubuntu and I have to say this is WAY Better than Windows
<CFHowlett> kevo   glad you're enjoying it.  what can we help you with this day...
<geek_> yes im new to linux 2 it's awesome... bye bye win7 :)
<geek_> got life in my laptop now
<geek_> what is command 2 see hd info?
<geek_> like how much space is here
<CFHowlett> geek_   df -h or du
<geek_> hey thanks
<geek_> let me try
<CFHowlett> *df -h* NOT du
<geek_> ty
<OldOneEye> if i got additional ips from my isp could my shell use them as vhosts?
<ejv> of course
<sk3ptic_1ne> so gdm2setup will never have login theme enabled for 10.04 right ?
<WilsonBradley1> Can someone try and add #ubuntu-beginners to Pigin and able to actually type something?
<bluefrog> geek_, palimpsest
<OldOneEye> can the eggs on my system bind to my additional ip addresses
<ikonia> OldOneEye: this is not an eggdrop support channel
<sumit> hi
<sumit> Is anyone here is a mentor for gsoc ??
<geek_> hey all new here i put xubuntu 11.10 on laptop will i be able to upgrade when 12 is avail. or i gotta re-install?
<SuperTuan> alo
<SuperTuan> co ai khong
<jerme1> hello
<SuperTuan> where are you from
<klawd> o hai!
<Mikero> geek_: afaik you can, as long as you have not installed the lts version.
<jerme1> any1 intrest to try help me with problem to ubuntu 11.10?
<klawd> my pc sometimes suddenly reboots, the last entry in syslog is blueman-mechanism: Exiting
<GEagle> hi everyone
<klawd> anyone know whats going on here?
<ubuntu> yup ask away pal
<Mikero> jerme1: I'm sure some here is, don't ask to ask ;)
<Mikero> *someone
<GEagle> i'd lie to update my qt 4.7.3 to 4.8 and i couldn't find in repos is there any repo to update qt or should i just download from qt web site
<jerme1> when i open dash home ubuntu logs me out. Re-intalling dash or resetting it will not help. This only happens ubuntu-2d
<jerme1> oops i mean resetting unity
<typo234> first time using irssi, this is pretty cool
<ubuntu> ive never heard of that
<banxi1988> hi,who knows  if there is any remote  desktop software to view ubuntu in android.
<ubuntu> what have you done since the last time it worked ok  jermel
<typo234> banxi1988: I've used androidviewer, which is a vnc kind of deal
<banxi1988> typo234:thank you.
<jerme1> not much suddently after playing wine it stops.
<typo234> banxi1988: np, it might be called "androidvnc" on the android market, I don't remember exactly.
<ubuntu> whatis wine
<psycho_oreos> !wine > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> ok pal useing toes dang windows programs is the issue ill bet i hate windows with a great deal of passion my friend you need to get weined off of you windows addiction
<ubuntu> if unix linux dont makit you need to make it your self or not even touch it
<jerme1> can wine "broke" my dash home?
<ozw1z5rd> is here any tech-guy for tech-question about plymouth ?
<Broheim> what's plymouth?
<ozw1z5rd> software for ubuntu startup
<ubuntu> windows can be screwed up so easily
<jerme1> is there any log or something where i can see why my dash home logs me out when i start it?
<arnsa> why I can't connect to the skype anymore? :|
<ozw1z5rd> handles splash screen and other stuff at boot time.
<jerme1> or do i need re-install whole ubuntu?
<The_BROS> <arnsa> same thing
<arnsa> micro$oft f**ked it up
<jerme1> i have tried to solve this problem too long :(
<The_BROS> anybody has problems with Skype?
<ozw1z5rd> does skype hangs ?
<ubuntu> well me not into debugging yet i would just reinstal it i actually like to set up my system so i can store data off the system so i can start over the minute i feel ive been infected with the enemys crap
<gorski> ozwlz5rd: delete shared.xml file
<The_BROS> <ozw1z5rd> PSP connect failed - that what I see
<gorski> in .Skype
<jerme1> ok i try to uninstall wine
<ubuntu> just wipe it all
<The_BROS> <ubuntu> do u mean skype folder?
<ubuntu> get A WHOLE NOTHER SYSTEM IF YOU MUST RUN god awful windows
<ubuntu> trying to mesh the two to me is to much of a hassel
<jerme1> ok :)
<The_BROS> Is 12.04 faster then 11.04?
<derpladee> hey guys, what should i look at if i want to load web pages?
<Broheim> um ... a .... a browser?
<derpladee> woops
<ubuntu> mozzila
<derpladee> wrong channel
<derpladee> sorry :P
<derpladee> but thanks anyway!!!
<The_BROS> <Broheim> LOL
<ubuntu> that globe and fox son icon
<Broheim> :)
<geek_> what is command for "bleachbit" seems it's now working?
<geek_> not*
<geek_> sudo apt-get install ?
<gorski> bleachbit
<geek_> i tried
<gorski> bump
<geek_> i just came from win7, when i get this linux down "wow" this gonna rock :)
<geek_> love it :)
<Broheim> less complementing
<hoshi411> is there any way to get the xchat tabs on the bottom instead of on the side?
<ubuntu> use smuxi x chat sucks butt
<hoshi411> just a tiny pet peeve but....
<hoshi411> smuxi?
<hoshi411> ok
<ubuntu> its in the software center
<Ssn> can someone test this for me, go to a folder contains HD video files in nautilus, and zoom in to 400%, see if the thumbnails blurs
<hoshi411> installing smuxi now thanks
<jerme1> ubuntu: no success totally removed wine. unity-2d logs me out normal unity works
<ubuntu> i said wipe it all startover freash and ditch windows software
<hoshi411> really liking unity : ) now that it is a little more customizable
<jerme1> ubuntu: you mean clean ubuntu install?
<ubuntu> probably a windows ubuntu compatability issue cause of some stupid windows crap
<geek_> is xubuntu off of unity?
<ubuntu> yep new os
<ubuntu> new os is easy fix to alot of things
<ubuntu> really
<pfifo> !xubuntu | geek_
<ubottu> geek_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> if you get sick of racking brains its a good alternative
<geek_> hey thanks
<Toni> what version of ubuntu you have?
<geek_> lol "xubuntu" always dead
<Toni> xubuntu sux
<Toni> ubuntu 11.10 rules
<geek_> i love xubuntu
<Toni> version?
<geek_> for new user here
<hoshi411> whoever suggexted smuxi to me, thank you
<geek_> 11.10
<lifestream> Hi, does anyone know if I can pick one gtk3 AND a different gtk2 theme? Basically I don't want to be forced to use the gtk3 theme in gtk2 apps. My favorite gtk2 theme hasn't been ported to gtk3 yet.
<geek_> fast and nice on my laptop
<hoshi411> geek_: im about to use xubuntu for a liveusb system right now : D
<geek_> i tried ubuntu, mint 12, but xubuntu been really awesome here
<geek_> lubuntu just 2 simple for me
<Toni> but what differences have?
<geek_> im new here, not sure i just didn't like ubuntu set-up
<r4y> I want to flip my screen upside down so I can play video games upside down so I can stretch my belly
<geek_> lol :)
<r4y> How?, I am using nvidia-setting
<pfifo> the only difference between the *ubuntus is the desktop enviroment
<Broheim> no belly stretching talk please. Thank you
<geek_> lol
<Toni> yeah the nvidia setting was default
<Toni> it's easy and automatic
<r4y> I looked, what did I miss?
<Toni> put the settings right and enjoy
<geek_> and xubuntu on my laptop uses 3%cpu and 9% memory
<Toni> lol
<r4y> Please explain
<Toni> yeah
<Toni> ehm
<Toni> you have the 11.10 version of ubuntu right?
<Guest60279> why
<r4y> No, 10.04
<Toni> okay
<pfifo> r4y, nvidi-settings doesnt have the ability todo that
<Guest60279> i can not setup vmware server on ubuntu
<r4y> OK, TY for helping me
<Toni> i open you private chat r4y
<r4y> I think mame can though
<pfifo> !xrandr | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Guest60279> ok
<ganimede> morning
<blendedbychris> does ubuntu have an upgrade path to each version?
<blendedbychris> i guess major release\
<pfifo> blendedbychris, no
<ganimede> how can i change the titlebar icon horizontal spacing in ubuntu 11.10, please?
<bazhang> blendedbychris, from what version to what version
<blendedbychris> bazhang: well i'm contemplating using standard ubuntu now instead of lts
<bazhang> blendedbychris, 10.04 now?
<bazhang> blendedbychris, what version di d you want to use
<blendedbychris> well sure but i'd just be starting over… i'm just wondering if i can deal with the 18mo support
<pfifo> blendedbychris, the next lts (12.04) is about a month away from release
<blendedbychris> ubuntu server 11.10 i guess
<ubuntu> ive got issues installing ubuntu on cd i cant get it to boot its a bios issue anyone that can help follow me to #talkbios
<blendedbychris> where's that fancy chart on release times
<blendedbychris> on the website
<blendedbychris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<blendedbychris> 	pfifo eol on server is like in 2 ears
<timothy> i need some help with linux
<pfifo> !ask | timothy
<ubottu> timothy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ozw1z5rd>  
<bazhang> timothy, which version of ubuntu
<blendedbychris> pfifo: okay can you go from lts 10 to 12?
<pfifo> blendedbychris, yes you can
<bazhang> blendedbychris, lts to lts is a one-step upgrade yes
<blendedbychris> cool
<blendedbychris> is there a way to check out the packages for lts 12?
<timothy> well i have linux mint 22
<timothy> 11
<bazhang> blendedbychris, check the version numbers you mean?
<blendedbychris> yes
<bazhang> timothy, then get mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | timothy
<ubottu> timothy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<blendedbychris> what's all this mint hype
<blendedbychris> bazhang: nevermind :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/
<bazhang> blendedbychris, /msg ubottu info packagename precise
<cosmo2005> !list
<ubottu> cosmo2005: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<blendedbychris> bazhang: just gotta hang in there for lts 12 for fpm :)
<blendedbychris> (centos seemed like a pain in the a having to add all the repos)
<blendedbychris> is there an upgrade path from beta lts to lts?
<bazhang> !final | blendedbychris
<ubottu> blendedbychris: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Toni> viva espà
<Toni> viva españa
<blendedbychris> cool!
<bazhang> Toni, english here
<da__> test
<bazhang> !test > da__
<ubottu> da__, please see my private message
<SuperTuan> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<SuperTuan> !test
<bazhang> SuperTuan, /msg ubottu please
<sisar> so i noticed this on my friends computer, pressing the down arrow key in the terminal makes a 'dang' sound, but i don't have any such sound in my terminal, what is the problem ?
<pfifo> sisar, are you sure your PC actually has a bell?
<sisar> pfifo: i don't know. how can i find out?
<pfifo> sisar, try `sudo modprobe pcspkr`
<pfifo> sisar, then press ctrl+g in a terminal, it might trigger the bell
<sisar> pfifo: no bell sound heard
<sisar> what is 'ctrl+g' for ?
<tumppu> ascii code for bell
<pfifo> it insters the bell ascii character, or atleast its supposed to
<pfifo> sisar, you may be in the same position as me, I dont have a bell connected to my system so it triggers it, but theres no hardware to actually play the sound. Have you ever heard a bell come out of your computer? Like on boot up?
<sisar> pfifo: i don't think so. Actually i have Windows dual boot, maybe i can find out there if I actually have a bell or not ?
<calico> Guys, I need help, my wireless connection is complete $#!^. It is OK some of the time, and some of the time is just slow as hell, and some point dies. It goes thru that 20min cycle and then again it goes back to normal. I can't watch youtube videos or browse the web normally. On a windows machine the connection is perfect.
<pfifo> sisar, well all computers have a place to hook the bell, but since most people find the bell annoying, some manufacturers wont install one. the only way to know for sure is to open your case and look for one
<sisar> anyway i can trigger the bell in Windows XP ?
<pfifo> sisar, I have no Idea how windows implements the bell
<sisar> pfifo, oh, ok, no problem. Not a big deal anyway :)
<pfifo> sisar, if all else fails, there are softbells available that will play a bell sound through your soundcard
<sisar> pfifo, how would i use softbells ?
<pfifo> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 104 kB
<pfifo> !info softbeep
<ubottu> Package softbeep does not exist in oneiric
<pfifo> !info softbeep lucid
<ubottu> softbeep (source: softbeep): System bell replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-19 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<pfifo> those are 2 options, there may be more packages if you search in the software center
<namoamitabuddha>  % cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<namoamitabuddha> 0
<namoamitabuddha> why?
<sisar> pfifo, ok. thanks :)
<pfifo> !gq | namoamitabuddha
<ubottu> namoamitabuddha: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<sisar> pfifo++
<namoamitabuddha> The brightness is zero.
<pfifo> namoamitabuddha, is that a problem?
<namoamitabuddha> pfifo: yeah, because this is a laptop. I don't know why.
<pfifo> namoamitabuddha, then you should increase the brightness
<calico> Guys, I need help, my wireless connection is complete $#!^. It is OK some of the time, and some of the time is just slow as hell, and some point dies. It goes thru that 20min cycle and then again it goes back to normal. I can't watch youtube videos or browse the web normally. On a windows machine the connection is perfect.
<namoamitabuddha> pinnen: no, it's with full of brightness.
<namoamitabuddha> pfifo: no, it's with full of brightness.
<pfifo> namoamitabuddha, ahh well if its too bright, then you should decrease the brightness
<gordonfreeman> hey guys, for some reason my wireless is not working...just install ubuntu 10.04
<namoamitabuddha> pfifo: No, I wonder why the /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness == 0
<gordonfreeman> can anyone help me?
<Mikero> How can I share the contents of my external household(windows machines) like I did on windows?
<ubuntu> gordon more detail
<pfifo> namoamitabuddha, perhaps thats not the interface to you backlight hardware
<ubuntu> is network detected
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: no
<bosong> does it matter if i run 32 bit OS on a 64 bit machine ?
<ubuntu> no what
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: no, network devices are not detected
<ubuntu> ok then do you have a good aircard
<namoamitabuddha> pfifo: There's only one directory and Display controller: Intel Corporation
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: aircard?
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: my wireless worked when i had windows
<ubuntu> the circut board that picks up signal
<pfifo> namoamitabuddha, then perhaps 0=fullbright and higher numbers represent dimmer levels
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: im not sure, i dont know the command to check. this is a pretty new computer
<ubuntu> the ubuntu package should have drivers for it allready
<cosmo2005> hi
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: how do i find the driver i need?
<ubuntu> wait how did you install without internet connction
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: i had an ethernet cord plugged in, but opted out of the 3rd party installs/upgrades
<ubuntu> i think its sudo -lmsh
<ubuntu> in terminal
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: command did not work
<bosong> does it matter if i run 32 bit OS on a 64 bit machine ?
<bazhang> ubuntu lshw , but for cards its lspci or lsusb
<ubuntu> sudo-lmsh
<bazhang> bosong, go for 64
<bazhang> ubuntu thats not correct
<ubuntu> sudo-lshw
<bazhang> ubuntu see above
<gordonfreeman> ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/uARLkiay
<bazhang> sudo lshw  bu t not what he wants. its lspci ubuntu
<ubuntu> ok then lspci im still learning and still forgetting at the same time lol
<bosong> bazhang my bro is running vista 32 bit on an 64 bit hp laptop
<gordonfreeman> so, I have the intel device 0885
<bazhang> bosong, so? use 64 if you wish
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, pastebin of lspci please
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/uARLkiay
<OerHeks> gordonfreeman, use lspci or lsusb like bazhang suggest.
<ubuntu> gordon you got to find a way to test card
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, what about lsusb
<ubuntu> you should have driver
<bazhang> ubuntu, please dont help if you dont know what you are saying
<ubuntu> fine3
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/1XpQ9A8H
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, what laptop make and model is this
<gordonfreeman> uhm
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: i know its an asus, how do i find the make
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: i bought it around christmas
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall
<calico> Guys, I need help, my wireless connection is complete $#!^. It is OK some of the time, and some of the time is just slow as hell, and some point dies. It goes thru that 20min cycle and then again it goes back to normal. I can't watch youtube videos or browse the web normally. On a windows machine the connection is perfect.
<SHOVELL> nevermind
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: are you there?
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, seems to be the intel 6150, just checking forums now on how to get working
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: thank you so much haha
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: wifimax 6150 is correct btw, it was intel driver install on win
<mi3> hello!
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/886231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836250 in Linux "duplicate for #886231 [Oneiric] [Regression] Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 poor networking, packet loss and very slow Lenovo X201 and T500 laptops" [Medium,In progress]
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, that seems to be it^
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, you are on 11.10 correct?
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: 10.10
<gordonfreeman> is there a driver install on here?
<OerHeks> gordonfreeman, is it a laptop?
<gordonfreeman> OerHeks: yes
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, thats odd. there is a fix for up through 11.04
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: do i just need to download a driver or something?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11362436&postcount=42
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, correction, its just 11.04 , the issue is both before and after 11.04
<pfifo> as is the nature of 'regression'
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: so how do i fix this?
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: sorry, that was a bit forward haha
<bobweaver> see how I have the boxs here for the admin pannel that is how I want it but that is just client side php is making the page I think any one know any thing about that ? http://postimage.org/image/fmuh5gm1d/
<bobweaver> wrong channel sorry
<piglit> what is the name of the libre or open office channel?
<bazhang> #openoffice.org
<piglit> thanx
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, the only way currently is the ubuntuforums link with 11.04
<r4y> It works: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/05/ubuntu-enable-rotation-nvidia/
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, the 11.10 bug has been filed
<r4y> It's alive, ha ha ha!
<bazhang> r4y, what works
<r4y> flipping the screen upside down
<bazhang> r4y, ubuntu support issue? please use the nick of the person you are addressing
<r4y> No
<bazhang> r4y, pardon?
<r4y> I don't have a problem
<gordonfreeman> jeu sprry
<gordonfreeman> hey sorry, i was gone
<bazhang> r4y, so why paste that here
<r4y> I came asking how to flip my screen upside down
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: this isnt 11.10 though haha, ive said twice that im using 10.10
<r4y> People were here, or maybe it was the beginner channel
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: sorry for not being clearer
<bazhang> gordonfreeman, yes, and the bug affects both before and after 11.04
<iHarp> Good morning/evening
<giu> ciao a tutti
<giu> list
<gordonfreeman> bazhang: ohhhh haha, i thought you thought that i was talking about later versions
<gordonfreeman> i was about to be like, dont cause a panic for a dead bug haha
<Naphatul> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 8.10
<Naphatul> ?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Naphatul please read
<ubottu> Naphatul please read: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11362436&postcount=42   gordonfreeman this was the fix  with 11.04
<gordonfreeman> gah this is going to irritate me
<AminosAmigos> ??
<gordonfreeman> i cant connect to my wireless network, or even detect wireless networks
<AminosAmigos> hello
<lancelot> turn off and turn it on, then try it again
<AminosAmigos> i am trying to help translating UBUNTU to arabic
<AminosAmigos> i am using Virtaal
<lancelot> me too
<lancelot> i m using vmware player
<harish_> hi
<dr_willis> Moo!
<elky> AminosAmigos, you could try in #ubuntu-translators as they'll know more about translating
<bobweaver>  -v
<AminosAmigos> ok thnks
<elky> i don't know how active they are now though
<elky> you might need to check back occasionally until you see someone :)
<AminosAmigos> will do
<hoshi411> wow... im really liking unity on precise
<miaoge> hello everyone.I want to learn kernel of linux .do you have any good ideas to learn it?
<hoshi411> good job canonical
<miaoge> thank you
<hoshi411> natty and oneiric versions notally turned me off to it but
<hoshi411> im really starting to see and like how it works
<dr_willis> miaoge,  check the kernel.org site? there used to be some kernel guide/ebooks out. but they were a bit old.  theres also a #kernel channel i thiunk
<dr_willis> I havent needed to do much with the kernel in ages. :)
<miaoge> thanks dr_willis
<miaoge> my job needs to know kernel well
<miaoge> but i don not know it well
<Guest67513> hello...
<dr_willis> i have to wonder how you got the job in the first place. :)   but its always good to learn.
<dr_willis> with the kernel 3.x  being so new.. guess its a good time to dive in. but watch out for version differances in the older kernels.
<miaoge> i was adjusted to that job
<dr_willis> adjusted = it got dumped on you. :)
<miaoge> no
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<miaoge> they need people have good programming skill
<dr_willis> but do they need actual kernel programers? thats a whole special area.
<oCean> miaoge: this channel is ubuntu support only. There is a ##linux channel for linux/kernel discussion and for general chit chat /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> the urls given above should give you a good start.
<miaoge> ok  thanks all of you
<dr_willis> I guess it shows how much Linux and Ubuntu have progressed - that i havent had to mess with the kernel in perhaps 6+ years...
<SteveBell> hi all. I was checking for updates with update center or "aktualisierungsverwaltung" in german. now I see "zwischenspeicher wird aktualisiert" or cache is being updated. that seems to be hanging and repeating it self without progress. using latest stable ubuntu 64bit.
<Ca11um> I've just installed Ubuntu (dual-booted with W7), but my screen has a massive border around it.
<SteveBell> any way I can finish this task or fix this problem?
<r4y> Toni
<Ca11um> On Windows I resolved this by disabling the scaling
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  whats yur video card/chipset. and what kind of monitor?
<Ca11um> But I can't find such settings on Ubuntu
<Ca11um> BenQ G2420HD
<Ca11um> 24"
<oooaaaooo> hi guys , is it possible to create a startup disk with multiple versions of ubuntu on it?
<SteveBell> e.g. it keeps saying "sources - idle".
<dr_willis> for my low end ati box i have. I have to install the fglrx drivers, then use the ati control panel to tweak the 'overscan' setting. since i am running at the native res of the monitor (well a hdmi tv in my case)
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  you can make a multi-booting cd/dvd or flash drive via using grub2 to boot iso files rather easially.
<sacarlson> oooaaaooo: I've seen some usb boot info about having a single usb pen drive boot about 7 different linux
<OerHeks> oooaaaooo, sure, use pendrive >>> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  the pendrive linux site above makes that task rather easy :)
<Ca11um> Ah...
<Ca11um> There are updates in Additional Drivers
<oooaaaooo> OerHeks: thanks!
<SteveBell> hi all. I was checking for updates with update center or "aktualisierungsverwaltung" in german. now I see "zwischenspeicher wird aktualisiert" or cache is being updated. that seems to be hanging and repeating it self without progress. using latest stable ubuntu 64bit.
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  normally the scaleing setting would be to how to scale  resolutions that are less then the monitors native res.  id hope you are running your desktop at the native res.
<Ca11um> It can't get any higher than 1920x1080
<dr_willis> SteveBell,  try the classic 'sudo apt-get update' from a terminal and see if any error messages are mentoned
<Ca11um> Can it?
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  if you have borders at that res. i would think its an overscan setting. but it may be some quirk in the moniotr/drivers
<oooaaaooo> OerHeks: will this mess with my mbr?
<dr_willis> You can get monitors that can go higher. :)
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  if you boot a cd.. it wont mess with your system.
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  or a pendrive.
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: oh ok
<dr_willis> unless we are confused as to what you are wanting.
<dr_willis> I made a 8gb pendrive into a 6+ differnt disrto installer :)
<Ca11um> Overscan setting?
<dr_willis> You could even set up grub2 on your installed system to boot iso files for a super fast fallback/testing method.
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  thats what its called in my config panels.
<dr_willis> most montors ive seen have a few % of overscan they can do.
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: so this thing installs grub 2 on the flashdrive ?
<Ca11um> Is this in System Settings?
<OerHeks> oooaaaooo, grub2 method & pendrive are 2 different ways
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  the pendrive linux tools can install grub2 to flash or i think they can set up syslinux
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux has numerous tools
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  for my ATI card - its in the ati config tool. Never noticed it in the nvidia-settings tool. never needed it on my nvidia box.
<nodie> hi
<nodie> for some reason my unity stopped showing the menu bar and the lateral bar
<nodie> when I execute "unity --reset" on a terminal (I read that somewhere) I got a core dump
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan
<nodie> I've read about this problem in some forum
<nodie> how can I solve it?
<dr_willis> nodie,  as a test.i would make a new user and see if the problem affects them also
<nodie> ok
<SteveBell> dr_willis thanks for the tip. getting several error messages. how can I copy paste them? cmd + c seems to trigger a virtual box command rather than copying the selected terminal output.
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> i dont think cmd-c is copy :)  (whatever the cmd key is)
<killbott> hello
<Ca11um> What software package do I need to install for the ATI control panel, dr_willis?
<level09> if i want to set an environment var, where is the best place to do so ?
<dr_willis> Names of unitys parts  - worth reading. --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<SteveBell> cmd key is a standard os x key.
<theadmin> dr_willis: cmd = ctrl
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  they got installed when i installed the ati drivers.
<theadmin> (methinks)
<Ca11um> I am trying to install the drivers atm....
<Ca11um> I can install 1
<dr_willis> sounds like its the apple/special key.. but i got rid of all my apples.
<SteveBell> now I still don't know how to copy from the terminal.
<Ca11um> But the second errors
<theadmin> SteveBell: Right-click and "Copy"
<dr_willis> SteveBell,  select and right click?
<dr_willis> :)
<AminosAmigos> dont you just select the right click copy ???
<theadmin> SteveBell: Or just use X11 selection buffers if you don't mind them
<dr_willis> guess apple users dont think of right clicks...
<Ca11um> Ah cool
<Ca11um> Linux has Catalyst Control Center
<dr_willis> Ca11um,  that sounds like it.. they keep changeing its name.. the actual binary has some weird name.
<AminosAmigos> you don't right click in apple ?:!
<dr_willis> AminosAmigos,  apple mice have 1 button (well used to ) last i looked
<SteveBell> @all: thx. isn't it strange that cmd copy does not work? no I really don't think of right clicks. I think of keyboard shortcuts. alyways faster...
<AminosAmigos> :o
<SteveBell> here#s the pastie: http://pastebin.com/7Z0fqhtV
<dr_willis> but the new mice they have - have a special button just to show the widgits - or somthing. :)
<SteveBell> I have a normal to click mouse. still keyboard shortcuts are faster and easier.
<dr_willis> menu shouls show the proper keyboard shortcut
<SteveBell> *two
<Ca11um> Working perfect, thanks dr_willis.
<dr_willis> I just select, and middle click... im old skool. :)
<AminosAmigos> i think the keyboard shortcut is CTRL+shift+c
<SteveBell> the right click menu does not contain any keyboard shortcut info.
<theadmin> SteveBell: Ctrl+C is a special terminal combination (break)
<theadmin> SteveBell: Meaning "stop whatever you're doing"
<theadmin> SteveBell: Been so before GUIs appeared, so...
<AminosAmigos> good to know
<SteveBell> ok, sry I'm a total terminal noob. ok thx for explaining
<dr_willis> ctrl-c i thought only did that in the terminal, not in the gui/desktop. but im not on ubunti right now. :P
<SteveBell> could someone have a look at the pastie?
<SteveBell> here it  is: http://pastebin.com/7Z0fqhtV
<SteveBell> if you need anything translated to eng pls tell me...
<theTroy> Hi, I am using disk utility to create a RAID array. It worked allright, but I cannot find how to delete it now, am I blind or is there a special way to delete raid arrays?
<theadmin> Bah... Sorry, a crash
<airtonix> SteveBell: the gnome convention for displayin keyboard shortbuts is to never display them in right click context menus, only menubar accessed menus do.
<SteveBell> ok, sorry. I falsely assumend cmd + c was global but it is not.
<SteveBell> what about the error msgs?
<ironm> good morning. I hope you can give some hints ;) I try to create ubuntu live images (oneiric) using live-builder 3.0-a45 but even in the simplest possibe configuration I am getting an error like: E: Unable to locate package console-common
<airtonix> SteveBell: in macosx can you cmd + c to copy text from terminal.app?
<ironm> the config is like: [2012-03-11 12:14:05] lb_config noauto --mode ubuntu --bootloader syslinux --architectures amd64 --linux-flavours generic --distribution oneiric --debian-installer live --iso-preparer ironm --iso-publisher IT-infrastrukturen.org --iso-application debian-live-databases-awesome --iso-volume oneiric-amd64-2012-03-11 --hostname oneiric --username sql --bootappend-live locales=en_GB.UTF-8 utc=no timezone=Europe/Zurich keyboard
<ironm> -layouts=en --bootappend-install locales=en_GB.UTF-8 utc=no timezone=Europe/Zurich keyboard-layouts=en
<r4y> I wonder if some of you use 2 computers at the same time so you can try out things on one and use the other for irc so if one computer needs to restart and so forth. I don't because I don't have the money and space
<ironm> I run it on oneiric (11.10)
<ironm> any idea? thank you in advance for any hints ;)
<airtonix> SteveBell: the only error message i see there is a DNS issue? hostname not found?
<theadmin> r4y: You can IRC on a phone nowadays :P
<SteveBell> r4l I sometimes wish I had a second computer which I could leave running as an skype answering machine while I'm on the run with my laptop. but currently only have a laptop
<r4y> Cool
<SteveBell> airtonix which means the update is taking like 40 minutes?
<airtonix> SteveBell: perhaps you should find out if your ISP provides a local ubuntu mirror then
<theadmin> r4y: Or just grab a raspberry pi, those are $35 for god's sake, and you can use them for IRC for sure :D
<airtonix> SteveBell: most ISPs do, and you can find out with the software sources application
<SteveBell> airtonix: have no experience with that. would I have to do?
<airtonix> SteveBell: i believe you start by opening the Software Center.
<SteveBell> should I cancel the temrinal update?
<SteveBell> it's at 16%.
<airtonix> SteveBell: or ... even better: press the Command Key, type : Software Sources
<SteveBell> since I started posting...
<SteveBell> where?
<airtonix> SteveBell: yeah cancel it
<SteveBell> how?
<airtonix> SteveBell: Command Key will initiate a "spotlight like " popup
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<airtonix> SteveBell: cancel it by clicking in the terminal, and press : ctrl shift c
<theadmin> SteveBell: ctrl-c
<airtonix> SteveBell: yeah ctrl c
<airtonix> a few times
<SteveBell> kk, thx. sorry for being such a terminal noob. mostly used to guis...
<airtonix> (assuming you are performing a sudo apt-get update in a terminal)
<r4y> That's neat to know
<airtonix> SteveBell: what happens when you press the command key now?
<SteveBell> ok, the spotlight like feature is cool. i enter "Software sources" hit enter - noghting happens.
<airtonix> SteveBell: don;t hit enter. do you see an entry called "Software Sources" show up?
<airtonix> SteveBell: you have to actually have it highlighted before pressing enter does anything meaningful
<SteveBell> now. just a little box in the low right corner
<atengesdal> Hello, running 12.04 and I can't get inSSIDer to work, can anyone help?
<atengesdal> Unhandled Exception: System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'MetaGeek.inSSIDer.Extensions.Graphs.View.ChannelView' from assembly 'MetaGeek.inSSIDer.Extensions.Graphs, Version=0.1.1.429, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'.
<theadmin> atengesdal: Precise is not supported here
<airtonix> SteveBell: http://imagebin.org/202851
<SteveBell> airtonix hmm. I press cmd > software sources > nothing. then again cmd > software sources > highlight the text > enter > nothing happens...
<r4y> Toni
<theadmin> SteveBell: It's not a separate app eh... Search for it in the control center
<r4y> I guess Toni is not currently on his computer. Sorry guys
<SteveBell> airtonis ah interesting. this field is not triggered by cmd for me. I get a little box in the right low corner: http://cl.ly/0y2i2h1l0H3w2r3L2r1n
<airtonix> SteveBell: http://imagebin.org/202852
<SteveBell> yes I can do that.
<atengesdal> anyone? help with inSSIDer?
<airtonix> SteveBell: then that is not the same tool i get when i press the equivilant  of your  macosx command key (the windows key on non mac computers)
<theadmin> atengesdal: 12.04 is NOT supported here. #ubuntu+1
<atengesdal> oh, sorry :-) thanks! I'll move over :-)
<SteveBell> I assume software paketquellen is then right? http://cl.ly/1l1R1M0H2v2L0x253x46 not sure why the icon differs though?
<SteveBell> so in there what do I do? should I switch the server from germany to main server?
<SteveBell> airtonix: switch the server?
<airtonix> SteveBell: yeah possibly find your ISP there?
<SteveBell> airtonix no. just main server and german server
<airtonix> SteveBell: in my screenshot i have my isp selected. http://imagebin.org/202853
<airtonix> SteveBell: click "other"
<SteveBell> I have plenty of server entries there.
<airtonix> SteveBell: under germany i see quite alot os mirrors, maybe on of those is your isp
<airtonix> of*
<SteveBell> I am at o2 alice hansenet
<airtonix> SteveBell: is that the name of your ISP ?
<SteveBell> basically yes.
<SteveBell> hm, ok, very complicated all this. I have an appointment now. might try later.. agin
<loop_> hi
<inaayat> Hello everyone,
<loop_> hi inaayat
<inaayat> loop_ hi !
<inaayat> FloodBot1
<loop_> means
<inaayat> Did anybody know how to uninstall ´Cairo-Dock´ on Xubuntu ?
<inaayat> ......./....../....../
<loop_> no
<inaayat> if i use sudo apt-get remove cairo-dock it doest not work :( !?
<inaayat> CTRL ALT F1 Doest not work
<inaayat> I CANNOT UNINSTALL PROGRAMS !!! :@@@@@
<inaayat> inaayat
<inaayat> inaayat
<inaayat> inaayat
<FloodBot1> inaayat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inaayat> OK,
<Osmond> When i boot up I have to enter the grub menu, hit E on the kernel, and edit that text.  Where do I find that file once I'm logged on? I would like to make the changed permanent
<szal> Osmond: what change exactly?
<r4y> Does anyone know what the network is called that firefox users use for irc?
<szal> r4y: huh?
<Osmond> Im having to use nomodeset instead of quiet splash, I guess linux isnt too friendly with Intel HD 3000 graphics cards
<r4y> What I mean is even though firefox is on freenode, freenode is not the network most firefox gurus use from what I was told
<r4y> Or rather
<r4y> it's not the channel and network they use the most
<szal> Osmond: 'nomodeset' and 'quiet splash' have nothing to do w/ each other, they can be used concurrently.. and the file you want to edit for making that change is /etc/default/grub, after which you run 'sudo update-grub'; you don't edit the grub.cfg directly as that change would be lost after e.g. a kernel upgrade
<_raven> 11.10 - i have some ssl problems - seems that every cert has vanished - how to find out the problem and how to solve it?
<szal> r4y: irc.mozilla.org
<r4y> oops, sorry, I just said the same thing twice, lol
<Osmond> Thats weird, the tutorial I saw online told me to replace quiet splash with nomodeset
<Osmond> so i can just append nomodeset right after quiet splash?
<szal> Osmond: iirc, yes
<Osmond> Sweet, well thank you man!
<Fonzie> Can anyone suggest any software for resizing partitions from the command line?
<Fonzie> (not system partition)
<OerHeks> Fonzie, use parted, or gparted ( with Gui )
<Fonzie> hm, ok. Didnt know there was any gparted without GUI. Thanks
<OU818> can i find help for hannahmontanna linux here?
<_raven> 11.10 - i have some ssl problems - seems that every cert has vanished - how to find out the problem and how to solve it?
<theadmin> OU818: Nope. Only Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Ubuntu Studio are supported here
<dr_willis> OU818,  i suggest you check out 'fuzzy linux' as an alternative to HannaMontannaLinux
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, i am booting an old laptop from a usb with 11.04 on it and ubuntu loads but NOT the gui. WHen I type in dmesg into the session the last message says "lp: driver loaded but no devices found" Does this mean the gfx card is dead?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Do not suggest unsupported distributions in this channel, please.
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  try 'startx' and look for error messages. also check what video card/chipset  you have.
<dr_willis> theadmin,  both are Joke disrtos. Hopefully he gets the joke.
<dr_willis> I cant seriously belive hes using HannaMontannalinux.
<theadmin> dr_willis: I hope so...
<dr_willis> Now Fuzzy Linux.. i had to hide that from the wife.. :P She so loves PINK..
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: it says fatal server error: no screens found
<_raven> 11.10 - i have some ssl problems - seems that every cert has vanished - how to find out the problem and how to solve it?
<theadmin> !patience | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<calico> Guys, I need help, my wireless connection is complete $#!^. It is OK some of the time, and some of the time is just slow as hell, and at some point dies. It goes thru that 20min cycle and then again it goes back to normal. I can't watch youtube videos or browse the web normally. On a windows machine the connection is perfect.
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  and whats your video chipset?  'lspci' should show mention of it.
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: im sure its a nvidia 6400 gs. let me do a quick grep
<theadmin> calico: Search for any restricted drivers for your wireless card.
<calico> theadmin, how do I do that
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  you may want to install the 'nvidia-current' package, or run the jockey-cli (i think) app to install the nvidia drivers
<theadmin> calico: Search for "Hardware Drivers" in the dash, open that
<calico> theadmin, I'm with xfce, btw. I can't find a "device manager" in Ubuntu? Is there one
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<dr_willis> calico,  depends on what you are wanting to do exactly. :)  theres several hardware info tools in the repos.
<oooaaaooo> nvidia corporation g86 geforce 8400m gs
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  its possible the open sourced nevou driver has issues with that card. id try installing nvidia-current and reboot and see if it works
<calico> dr_willis, well, for example I want to disable my webcam. Also how do I find out what is my wireless hardware so I could find these restricted drivers
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: it says in the startx error : "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia"(module does not exist,0)" does that mean i have a bad gfx card?
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  if you can see any output at all.. that implies your card is working..
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  install the proper Nvidia drivers for it. its possible the Open sourecd drivers do not like that old a card.
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: how do i make sure it isnt some onboard gfx chip?
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: ok how do i go about doing that in cli from a boot usb?
<dr_willis> You just showed it has a nvidia gpu. lspci would show all of them it finds.
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  boot to the console/rescue mode. no need to do  a usb boot.
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  theres also numerous grub options that might get it to a working desktop
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | oooaaaooo
<ubottu> oooaaaooo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> oooaaaooo,  is this just a test box? or is it going to do some real work?
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: im just trying to revive an old laptop.
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: ive taken the harddisk out of it
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: i was thinking of using it as a fulltime desktop/print server as alli have is a netbook
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: i dont even see the bios splash screen, is this normal?
<_raven> 11.10 - i have some ssl problems - seems that every cert has vanished - how to find out the problem and how to solve it?
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: oh wait it works now
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: im in the bios...could have sworn it wasnt showing up
<dr_willis> bbl
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: wthell now i see the ubuntu splash screen
<calico> ohhhh, I can't even download this Hardware identification system stuff with such slow and constantly stalling connection. dr_willis where can I find these restricted drivers anyway, and  do you think it is certain that it is the drivers
<oooaaaooo> dr_willis: are you still here?
<Erealz> what the name of the pdf reader that come with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> evnce
<MonkeyDust> evince
<_raven> 11.10 - i have some ssl problems - seems that every cert has vanished - how to find out the problem and how to solve it?
<fromage> hi all. Can anyone help me with the dual subtitling on vlc player?
<fromage> I downloaded the extension and put it in the folder but it's not working
<Erealz> im sorry can some on tell me the defoult pdf reader in ubuntu
<theadmin> Erealz: evince
<calico> theadmin, where can I find these restricted drivers anyway, and  do you think it is certain that it is the drivers
<theadmin> calico: As I said, this tool comes with Ubuntu, just run it
<theadmin> calico: It's called simply "hardware drivers"
<auronandace> calico: may be called additional drivers
<rocker> Hi!
<SlothScripts> I installed 11.04 alongside Windows7 using the recommended partition; the boot loader does not appear on start-up; is there someway to correct this without restoring my computer in general?
<st1> 11.04?
<st1> do you have windows 7 installation disc?
<calico> theadmin, I opened it it says No properietary drivers are in use
<SlothScripts> I do not. It came pre-loaded;
<_raven> 11.10 no ssl access possible any more - what could be wrong?
<eichi_> hello. which ubuntu server version should I use, if I want to upgrade as soon as posible to 12.04 LTS? the 11.10 or the 10.04 LTS (to make LTS to LTS update)
<rocker> I accidentally change my screen aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3, now whenever I start my pc, my monitor always displays 4:3 aspect ratio right from the beginning, i.e. from the grub loader. Can you suggest how can I revert back to my original settings? I have a dual boot configuration. Please suggest .
<st1> SlothScripts:  do you have another computer that you can make a liveusb?
<freeman__> salut tlm
<OerHeks> SlothScripts, hold shift @ boot to enter the grub menu, there you can choose windows
<nikolja> SlothScripts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<st1> he said bootloader doesn't come up
<nikolja> There you have 5 different ways to reinstall grub
<bmoez_> #join #ubuntu-fr
<SlothScripts> Thank you very much! I'll try it and get back to you all :)
<rocker> ??
<rocker> I accidentally change my screen aspect ratio from 16:9 to 4:3, now whenever I start my pc, my monitor always displays 4:3 aspect ratio right from the beginning, i.e. from the grub loader. Can you suggest how can I revert back to my original settings? I have a dual boot configuration. Please suggest .
<nikolja> rocker: what graphic card do you have? Check out in settings
<st1> wouldn't that be a hardware setting on the monitor?
<nikolja> why in monitor? Monitor just display what graphic card tell him
<rocker> nikolja, I dont have any gfx card, and the aspect ratio option from the monitor window in ubuntu is not there[in short my screen resolution option has been wiped out]
<nikolja> :D
<nikolja> you don't have graphic card
<nikolja> integrated?
<rocker> nikolja, st1, yes, its integrated
<rocker> onboard gfx nikolja
<st1> I have a button on my monitor changes ratio from 16:10 to 4:3
<bosong> does ubuntu automatically sync time with a remote server ?
<_raven> 11.10 no ssl access possible any more - what could be wrong?
<rocker> st1 i dont have that button
<nikolja> rocker: did you try to google it?
<st1> rocker do you mean 4:3 that has black bars on left and right, or 4:3 image stretched to 16:9
<rocker> yeah i did, nikolja, but with no result
<rocker> no
<rocker> st1, no
<st1> rocker no black bars?
<rocker> st1 I dont get black bars
<st1> top right buttom on unity panel, go to display, choose your resolution
<_raven> 11.10 no ssl access possible any more - what could be wrong?
<rocker> st1one more thing, i am only able to open gnome classic, not unity[i use ubuntu 11.04] and the the 16:9 option in monitor window is not there!
<rocker> st1 one more thing, i am only able to open gnome classic, not unity[i use ubuntu 11.04] and the the 16:9 option in monitor window is not there!
<rocker> sorry for flooding
<st1> system setting - display, don't look for 16:9 look for the resolution of your monitor
<theTroy> Hi, I have assembled a RAID0 array, but it seems the write speed is lower than any of single devices being used. I am also unable to "check raid" in Disk utility, since it says that /dev/md0 is not idle
<ssiie> who know any media play that has fast forward feature ?
<theTroy> ssiie: vlc
<ssiie> thetroy how fast it support ?
<theTroy> ssiie: as fast as your hdd can read the media... 20x 40x etc
<Mikero> Hi. Is there a general conventions or rule on where to install applications (like Program Files on Windows)?
<ssiie> that's great
<ssiie> thaks
<rocker> st1 i think i resloved my issue
<rocker> thanks for the time st1
<MonkeyDust> Mikero  /usr/bin/
<__Alex_> Mikero: yes, there is: /usr/local/bin
<mosno> MikeH, FHS
<theTroy> Mikero: normally you tend to install applications with software centre, or apt-get, they install automatically and do not provide you with choice of location
<mosno> Mikero, ^
<MonkeyDust> Mikero  start here http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<_raven> 11.10 no ssl access possible any more - what could be wrong?
<__Alex_> Mikero: But if you want to manually install a script or somthing, put it in /usr/local/bin. You must do this as root, and you must make it executable
<MonkeyDust> __Alex_  too scary for a beginner
<Mikero> I do use software center en apt-get mostly. But PhpStorm is just a pile of files.
<theTroy> Mikero: do you want to install it for all users, and have it accessible via terminal? or just run it locally from one user?
<__Alex_> Mikero: Is there a "Makefile"?
<theadmin> Mikero: Is there "README", "INSTALL", "Makefile", "configure" or "configure.ac" (or a combination of those) among em?
<theTroy> __Alex_: doesnt need to have makefile if it is a source code rather than binary
<__Alex_> I know, i'm just asking, theTroy
<mi3> !cookie | st1 nikolja
<ubottu> st1 nikolja: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Mikero> Instructions on the website are "- Unpack the PhpStorm-*.tar.gz file using the following command: tar xfz PhpStorm-*.tar.gz - Run PhpStorm.sh from the bin subdirectory"
<theadmin> Mikero: Uh, just do that then?
<Mikero> Which works but I want to keep things neat and organized ;) So I'd figured I'd ask.
<theTroy> Mikero: that will depend on what the file does, does it run the phpstorm, or does it compile it and install it on the system?
<theadmin> Mikero: Oh, you mean a universal place to put it to? Try /opt, that's what it's intended for (binary packages which unpack as one folder)
<theTroy> anyone here can help me out with RAID0 setup?
<theTroy> having issues with write speeds*
<ye> what is RAID0?
<diego> Dino
<_raven> 11.10 no ssl access possible any more - what could be wrong?
<theadmin> ye: If you don't know answers, don't try to help
<MonkeyDust> ye  if your system is installed on more then 1 drive, it's called RAID
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<diego> DIDSKO
<veleno> hello. what is the suggested way to install openssl >1.0.0 on a ubuntu 10.10 LTS ?
<oCean> theadmin: surely ye can ask questions that pop up when he reads the channel?
<theadmin> oCean: I guess so, yeah, but it looked to me he was trying to help -_- Sorry, I'm in a state of deep... depression and madness right now so I can act a bit weird.
<oCean> theadmin: might consider a break from IRC in that case.
<theadmin> oCean: Rather not... Would feel even worse without helping people or people to talk to. Just... point it out if I do something strange.
<theadmin> oCean: (like you did)
<kitkat> hi I cant update or install program, when I try to install it says check your connection and when I try to upgrade It says something about untrusted sources
<theadmin> kitkat: Any third-party repositories? Which Ubuntu version?
<kitkat> theadmin, 10.4 and no third-party repositories
<theadmin> kitkat: mk, try changing your server to main from the software sources tool
<locsmif> Hi all. I put r8169 into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but it's still loaded. How come?
<rad_daemon> how do I mount a home directory from another ubuntu version? the home directory is encypted. I'm moving to another vm and I want to copy the files.
<jrib> !encrypt | rad_daemon
<ubottu> rad_daemon: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<oliphant> hi everyone.
<rad_daemon> jrib, thanks
<lancecherry> hi there
<giu> ciao a tutti!!!
<giu> !list
<ubottu> giu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oliphant> How do I delete all the print-jobs in queue? I'm using cupsd and am a normal user.
<oliphant> *from the command line that is.
<carl-eric> How do I get Skype to use PulseAudio in oneiric? Under sound devices it only gives me a list of ALSA devices and Skype itself doesn't even show up in pavucontrol
<MangledBody> Hi everyone, I have problem with nVidia GPU on Ubuntu LTS. It seems, that all games that need 3D acceleration experience problems, anybody can help me solve this?
<carl-eric> MangledBody, have you installed nvidia-current?
<MangledBody> carl-eric: Yes, latest version, last I tried before I came here
<theTroy> MangledBody: I had an issue with xonotic nvidia and LTS version, it seems if I close all windows (close most, and minimise remaining) the game performs much better. Sadly I do not know an actual fix
<MangledBody> theTroy: I tried it and looked on RAM and CPU, both about 90%
<almoxarife> MangledBody: what is using up the ram and cpu, process?
<theTroy> MangledBody: what game btw?, but as I said, I dont have a fix, I do have the same issue though
<MangledBody> theTroy: Savage 2, Heroes of Newerth, Scorched 3D, Nexuiz is running without any problem
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Just games, Savage 2 and Heroes of Newerth has problems on my PC
<ETronik> Hi all, I'm in need of serious support :-) I'm setting my Mum's PC with Ubuntu, now, what's the best way to enable remote assistance from either another Ubuntu and from Windows ?
<theadmin> MangledBody: Have you tried disabling compiz for the time the game runs (i.e. running it from unity-2d)? This seems to help with 3D applications quite often
<theadmin> ETronik: Try TeamViewer, really easy to use, will get you going in no time at all :D
<MangledBody> ETronik: I would try TeamWiever
<almoxarife> MangledBody: what theadmin says is a good idea
<carl-eric> ETronik, I'd love to use some open source things but I've found that TeamViewer (www.teamviewer.com) is just about the easiest
<Trigger> good morning
<MangledBody> theadmin: I had also issues with compiz, so I have disabled it for good
<ETronik> 3 out of 3
<ETronik> checking it uot
<ETronik> out
<almoxarife> MangledBody: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log?
<petrov> hello, i need help. I got a Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome shell, my Ubuntu Software Center doesnt work. here is a terminal log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/878901/
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Can you tell me way please?
<ETronik> do I install teamviewer from their website or... is there alternative way from software center or such
<ETronik> ?
<almoxarife> MangledBody: sure, open a terminal and first install 'pastebinit', do you know how to in terminal?
<theadmin> ETronik: The website, it's not in the repos
<petrov> PLEASE HELP WITH MY PROBLEM, UBUNTU 11.10 WITH GNOME SHELL AND SOFTWARE CENTER DOESNT WORK - http://paste.ubuntu.com/878901/
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Yes
<oliphant> What directory contains the printjobs queue? Is I cannot find anything that is humanly readable in /var/spool.
<bazhang> petrov, no caps
<theadmin> !patience | petrov
<ubottu> petrov: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<locsmif> petrov: please
<ETronik> theadmin: thans
<rad_daemon> petrov, don't shout
<petrov> ok, i am sorry :)
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Done
<almoxarife> MangledBody: so once its installed, sudo pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skypce> hello
<skypce> i have troubles with mouse pointer, sometimes it moves very very slow , can you helpme please?
<locsmif> petrov: I'll have a look at mu own lists
<skypce> i am using ubuntu 11.10 and compaq cq56-126la
<MangledBody> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878905/ This is it?
<petrov> locsmif,  ok, i am waiting for your answer
<almoxarife> MangledBody: should be,
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Quite long... :)
<locsmif> petrov: put the output of this command into a pastebin: ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ETronik> re teamviewer, any particular security issue I should be aware of regarding setup ? will I need firewalls and such ?
<petrov> locsmif, http://paste.ubuntu.com/878909/ here
<theadmin> ETronik: Nah it's fine, maybe configure a permanent password though (so that you don't have to ask for the randomly generated password every time you need to connect)
<ETronik> theadmin: ah good! thanks
<almoxarife> MangledBody: are you running in this mode Setting mode "800x600_60" ??
<synaptix> o/
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Yes now, I changed it (habbit from Windows) I thought it would ease GPU load
<locsmif> petrov: hmm, curious
<almoxarife> MangledBody: so once its installed, sudo pastebinit -i /var/log/syslog
<ye> i cannot help asking .... Is the MBR's code structure  like formal ELF32 program ?
<MangledBody> almoxarife: But it didn't have any effect. I also cut the details to lowest
<locsmif> petrov: ah, I think I get it
<petrov> locsmif, oh, great !
<ye> Is the MBR's code structure  like *normal* ELF32 program ?
<MangledBody> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878915/ here
<locsmif> petrov: there is an error inside security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages regarding a single package where its metadata is missing a field, and software-center is breaking on it
<carl-eric> Does anyone here know how to install 32bit libpulse on a 64bit oneiric system?
<locsmif> petrov: that's what I would guess
<petrov> locsmif, can you help me out to fix it?
<locsmif> petrov: this might be a bit dangerous, but I would rename security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages to security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages.old (as root) and then try apt-get update
<szal> carl-eric: any reason to do so?
<almoxarife> MangledBody: not much to see on syslog
<petrov> locsmif,  paste please a righ command
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  you may need ia32-lib something
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Any help?
<almoxarife> MangledBody: you got issues with pulseaudio?
<MangledBody> almoxarife: No, I don't experience any issues with sound
<locsmif> petrov: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages.old && apt-get update
<locsmif> petrov: then try software-center again
<mneptok> locsmif: files in ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/ should never be edited manually.
<almoxarife> MangledBody: I don't see anything abi-normal :)
<petrov> locsmif, i have a pproblem http://paste.ubuntu.com/878918/oblem
<mneptok> petrov: what is the error you get when running updates?
<locsmif> petrov: err: sudo apt-get update
<MangledBody> almoxarife: So how is it possible? :D
<almoxarife> MangledBody: when a game a playing look at gnome-system-monitor or 'top' for what is eating up cpu
<carl-eric> szal, the reason is I'm trying to get Skype to work with pulseaudio
<carl-eric> MonkeyDust, good idea, i'll try that
<theTroy> anyone can help out with RAID 0 setup issues? (slow resulting speeds)
<locsmif> petrov: how's it going?
<MangledBody> almoxarife: 7011 frames in 5.0 seconds, 6652 frames in 5.0 seconds - glxgears
<almoxarife> MangledBody: I use nvidia on my htc, I have seen some gnome apps spike cpu to the 100% and I never figured it out, nothing to do with xbmc where I would of thought the cpu would have had the most usage
<locsmif> Has your PC developed China Syndrome yet?
<Sidewinder1> mneptok,  This is the error that petrov is getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878901/
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Are you sure, I thought the main problem would be with GPU...
<almoxarife> MangledBody: nope, cpu, the gpu was at 12-18
<MangledBody> almoxarife: Oh, so the CPU is making trouble...?
<szal> carl-eric: why do you think that that makes a difference?
<almoxarife> MangledBody: I don't know, you would have to look while a game is going
<carl-eric> the guys over in #pulseaudio suggested I install a 32bit libpulse for skype
<MangledBody> almoxarife: OK
<almoxarife> carl-eric: don't
<carl-eric> almoxarife, why not? or rather, what else then? :-)
<MangledBody> almoxarife: It's AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
<almoxarife> carl-eric: skype is crap-ware, google-chat?
<MangledBody> almoxarife: 5600+
<almoxarife> carl-eric: it may have more to do with skype than anything else
<carl-eric> almoxarife, I can't get all my contacts on google chat (plus I'd rather avoid having a google account)
<carl-eric> almoxarife, I know Skype is crap. but its's the only somewhat-reliably encrypted video call software I know
<szal> almoxarife: not much of a use questioning people's choice of software
<MonkeyDust> and google is big brother ;)
<almoxarife> carl-eric: I don't see how 32pulse is going to solve it, skype loads all the 32bit stuff it needs anyway
<ye> anyone know what is " impure executable"?
<locsmif> petrov: ?
<locsmif> ye: non-Arian
<petrov> locsmif,  sorry i had dinne
<almoxarife> carl-eric: pidgin runs skype, once skype is installed
<carl-eric> almoxarife, after installing ia32-libs skype finally shows pulseaudio
<ye> locsmif: what?
<almoxarife> carl-eric: didn't they get loaded during install?
<skypce> hi guys
<carl-eric> almoxarife, apparently not
<skypce> i have problems with mouse
<skypce> when the notebook are many time power on the mouse response is very slow
<almoxarife> carl-eric: so what you didn't have before I assume was 'multi-arch'
<petrov> locsmif,  unfortunately it worked
<petrov> locsmif,  * fortunately :)
<locsmif> petrov: great
<locsmif> I is vindicated
<MangledBody> OK, thanks everyone, bye
<petrov> locsmif,  thanks a lot~
<petrov> locsmif, bb !
<locsmif> ye: text and data segments non-separated
<carl-eric> almoxarife, what is multi-arch?
<roasted> Hello!
<almoxarife> carl-eric: what you did, added 32bit libs to your 64bit machine
<ye> locsmif: OK thx a lot
<ye> i got it
<carl-eric> almoxarife, oh, right. thanks :-)
<almoxarife> carl-eric: initially I was thinking you were wanting to toss your installed pulse and somehow go to 32pulse
<roasted> What all goes into samba speed transfer? Samba is crazy fast with my other laptop, but with my Macbook running Ubuntu, it's craz slow....
<carl-eric> almoxarife, understood. in any case, skype works now.
<almoxarife> carl-eric: cool
<carl-eric> I'm open to suggestions to replace Skype of course - what i need is video chat that should be encrypted, so no simple SIP VoIP
<cypr1nus> hello, is anyone using gedit + gSqlClient (plugin to psql) ? I cannot connect to database in any way...
<none> hello
<almoxarife> carl-eric: didn't know that it also scrambled the video
<carl-eric> almoxarife, that's what they claim. Of course it's all proprietary so there's no real way to check that.
<almoxarife> carl-eric: true, why would they lie?
<none> hello my frieds
<almoxarife> :)
<zandt> removing vim-tiny removes ubuntu-minimal... looks like it might be important. installing vim-full/vim-nox without uninstalling vim-tiny... any conflicts I need to be aware of ?
<carl-eric> almoxarife, as soon as I find an open source program that does encrypted video chat (most likely something doing ZRTP) i'll leave skype behind forever
<none> what do you think about gnome 3
<MonkeyDust> !polls| none
<ubottu> none: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<almoxarife> carl-eric: I am not a open-source zelot, I found that google-video did beat the pants off of skype, that's all, my dear mother insisted on having it installed so I did, I talk to her on google-video, I saw the difference, a big one
<carl-eric> almoxarife, I don't trust Google anymore.
<bull> New here...anybody got quick tips for dual booting with windows
<almoxarife> carl-eric: me either, they are officially 'evil' but the rest were 'evil' first
<bull> aside from live USB
<ryannathans> what do you people suggest for ZFS on ubuntu?
<carl-eric> Does anybody have any experience with Jitsi? That's supposed to do ZRTP for video
<carl-eric> and while I'm at it getting used to Unity - is there a way to have the blinking notifications in the launcher (when an app needs attention) to be always visible and not disappear after half a second during which i wasn't looking?
<MonkeyDust> bull  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<belphy> Does anyone know how to connect ubuntu to the net without using wvdial??
<none> ok
<bull> Thanks...I'm also considering just blowing away an old MAC and install there
<none> but im study about the preferences of user
<belphy> Does anyone know how to connect ubuntu to the net without using wvdial??
<none> im from colombia
<belphy> :(
<belphy> :(
<spaceneedle> How do I disable the pop up messages at the bottom of the screen on Gnome Shell? Reminds of Vista.
<prasys> ryannathans, i am using zfs-fuse
<prasys> ryannathans, its not an efficient solution but it gets its job done nevertheless
<ryannathans> prasys: okay, what's involved with getting it set up and updating it?
<theTroy> having issues with RAID 0 write speeds, slower than even the speed of a single component of the set up. Using software RAID and disk utility with stripe size of 1MB.
<ryannathans> theTroy: why such a massive stripe size?
<airtonix> ryannathans: don't use a marvel 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller
<auronandace> !zfs | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<airtonix> ryannathans: you will have nothing but rage
<theTroy> ryannathans: SD cards are in RAID setup
<theTroy> setting lower stripe size should only slow it down more
<ryannathans> airtonix: err, i'm plugging directly into the motherboard :D
<airtonix> ryannathans: doesn't matter
<airtonix> ryannathans: just make sure it isn't that controller
<airtonix> 88SE6145
<ryannathans> airtonix: it's a 88SE9172
<airtonix> i had this problem on older versions of ubuntu, where the kernel keeps loading pata_marvel as the driver instead of the ahci one i need in order to get all my 4 2TB sata drives usable in zfs native mode
<ryannathans> airtonix: owait, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3892#sp that's it, i'm not sure
<airtonix> ryannathans: installing zfs-native is supposed to be easier on 12.04, but it's also not that hard to compile the dkms drivers for 10.10 (we have it running in native mode on a 10.10 server at work)
<airtonix> but zfs-fuse seems to be extremely easy to install
<ryannathans> airtonix: awesome, when you upgrade kernel, does it break?
<airtonix> ryannathans: you mean the zfs pool?
<veleno> anyone knows how to install openssl (and libs) on a ubuntu 10.10 LTS ?
<ryannathans> airtonix: the ZFS ubuntu kernel, on upgrade does anything for ZFS need reinstalling?
<mneptok> ryannathans: FUSE is integrated into the kernel. ZFS support is not. that's why you get ABI problems using native ZFS when updating a Linux kernel.
<airtonix> hence you'll have to recompile unless you use dkms
<ryannathans> so when doing a regular apt-get dist-upgrade will there be any issues?
<ryannathans> ajhh
<ryannathans> ahh
<mneptok> ryannathans: more precisely, the plumbing for FUSE is in the kernel by default.
<airtonix> which does the compiling for you
<st1> is there anything else documenting system activity other than syslog?
<Shubham> hi
<ryannathans> I'm off for tonight
<ryannathans> bye.
<Shubham> anybody there?
<st1> hi
<sacarlson> airtonix: my guess you can still install with sudo apt-get install openssl
<airtonix> so is mine, must be the weather
<st1> if system crashes without any sign in syslog, where can I look for the problem
<sacarlson> st1: hardware crashes may not always leave behind as many clues as software bugs
<auronandace> st1: overheating? power cut?
<st1> I switched back to windows for a long time, and that didn't happen once
<auronandace> st1: what were you doing when it crashed?
<sacarlson> st1: over what time frame does your crash happen?  1 time per day, 1 time per hour, 1 time per month........?
<st1> could be anything browsing web, watching tvrip or waiting for download
<st1> 1 or twice per month average
<st1> and I spend almost whole January in windows 7
<auronandace> st1: was flash in use during the crashes?
<st1> not everytime, I've set opera to not active plugin until I click it
<sacarlson> st1: wow that far apart last problem I had like that was dram mem sim,  took me 6 months or more to isolate
<st1> I've stressed ram under windows using memtest, no error found
<Culiforge> running a minimal headless system on 11.10  for xbmc and xorg is pulling 85% of cpu.. I've reinstalled xorg, my ati drivers, turned off compositing (I think) through xorg.conf.... I'm kinda stumped.. anyone?
<wilhart> what's wrong when nvidia flickers in my lcd tv second display?
<sacarlson> st1: I tried mem test,  it was to far apart to detect,  but just random remove one and then the other the problem disapered
<st1> well, I guess I'm stuck, I only have one piece 4G ram...
<sacarlson> st1: swap with a friend that has 2gig sim?
<st1> it's just a weird problem, in natty it was crash due to compiz, but in oneiric it's just black screen
<st1> haven't tried that, it's too long time to wait for it to happen
<sacarlson> st1: oh so how do you know it's crashed if the screen just goes black?  can you ssh in?
<auronandace> st1: try running without compiz (i find compiz rather buggy so i use xfce)
<st1> sacarlson network activity disappears, and keyboard mouse light disappears
<optraz> how to run exe in ubuntu if possible?
<auronandace> !wine | optraz
<ubottu> optraz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sacarlson> st1: that's a good sign in fact when mine crashes at times the keyboard light blinks
<auronandace> optraz: better to find native alternatives if possible
<optraz> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<st1> auronandace: yeah, I think I'll try that, never used 2d though, a lot of compiz feature I can live without
<optraz> !AppDB
<auronandace> st1: also are you using nvidia? if so are you using the nouveau driver?
<st1> sacarlson: if having no clue can be a good sign ;)
<st1> auronandace:  no, integrated ati, default driver
<calico> Guys, I need help, my wireless connection is complete $#!^. It is OK some of the time, and some of the time is just slow as hell, and at some point dies. It goes thru that 20min cycle and then again it goes back to normal. I can't watch youtube videos or browse the web normally. On a windows machine the connection is perfect.
<DanielAndarde> cant i via terminal open a VNC server for the screen which is already opened? I mean the X?
<auronandace> st1: oh ok, i don't use ati
<auronandace> optraz: what exe file are you trying to run?
<sacarlson> st1: well I mean it sounds like it really crashed as the keyboard lights seem to become unresponsive in a real crash and sometimes blink
<st1> auronandace: I just remembered I crashed once under gnome shell too, does that use 3D rendering?
<auronandace> st1: yes
<optraz> auronandace: it is a applicatino from vworker.com
<auronandace> optraz: what does it do? can you find a native alternative?
<carl-eric> calico, what hardware is it?
<st1> well thanks you two, I think I'll try unity-2d, maybe precise beta
<auronandace> st1: expect bugs in beta
<st1> but kernel should be newer right? auronandace
<wabs> Hey guys, do you help with Kubuntu in here or is that another channel?
<optraz> auronandace: it is a application to track the time, idont think there is any alternative as it is made and from vworker.com
<Shubham> when ubuntu 12.04 going to be released?
<auronandace> st1: yes, and 12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 untill its released
<sacarlson> calico: maybe dns?  can you ping google.com at time of failure does it at least return an ip number?
<st1> Shubham:  end of april
<oCean> Shubham: when it's finished (planned in april (year 12, month 04 = 12.04))
<auronandace> Shubham: clue is in the name, 2012 4th month
<tsimpson> Shubham: (20)12/04(April)
<calico> carl-eric, atheros
<Shubham> cant i use it before release date? just excited to use it.. :)
<carl-eric> calico, then i don't know - i know from my own experience that some centrino and other intel chipsets don't like -N
<sacarlson> calico: I think atheros is quite well supported and is that wired or wifi?
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to install windows xp alongside ubuntu 11.04. Also i have other linux partitions. please help to install windows without affecting my ubuntu OS
<auronandace> Shubham: yes you can but help and support in #ubuntu+1
<calico> sacarlson, well ye I guess I'd be able to ping a site, there is connection but very slow and 90% doesn't load anything, 10% it downloads
<calico> sacarlson, wireless
<Shubham> #auronandace ok can u give me link to download it?
<auronandace> !12.04 | Shubham
<ubottu> Shubham: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> calico: oh ok wireless and is it encrypted or not?  still could be slow dns I guess
<auronandace> Shubham: the link should be in #ubuntu+1
<calico> sacarlson, what is it encyprted? the wireless has got no password if that's what youre asking
<bullkram> i have lxde and i added a right click "open with" custom command line entrty.. how do i delete it?
<sacarlson> calico: at time of failure you can also try ping your router to see if you have stable lan connection
<Shubham> #auronandace ok thanks
<auronandace> Shubham: no worries :)
<sacarlson> calico: no password mean not encrypted
<auronandace> arunkumar413: where are you stuck?
<arunkumar413> auronandace: intial stage
<auronandace> arunkumar413: made a partition for it yet?
<calico> sacarlson, I had this problem even when I was trying different distros in vbox?
<arunkumar413> auronandace: please help me to install windows along side ubuntu 11.04.
<sacarlson> calico: you might look up your atheros device on your ubuntu version you now run and see if any others are having problems with it
<prashant_123456> how to access ssh server behind adsl router ??
<bullkram> install windows first
<arunkumar413> auronandace: no, I'm a bit noob. tell me some commands so that i'll tell u the partition table. with that info u may suggest me a good partition to install
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: you can posibly login to your adsl router and setup virtual host port for ssh port you us to come into your static ip ubuntu
<oCean> prashant_123456: you have to setup port forwarding from the router to the machine behind it (PC?) Then you can have remote access
<auronandace> arunkumar413: open gparted and show us a screenshot
<prashant_123456> oCean, i did it
<auronandace> !screenshot | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<prashant_123456> oCean, but cannot connect
<prashant_123456> oCean, i forwarded port 22 on router but still no help
<Whiskey> anyoneon good on bash trap?
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: maybe your isp doesn't pass port 22?
<auronandace> Whiskey: the guys in #bash?
<Whiskey> neee :D
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: oh and you are running ssh-server on that system?
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, by setting up dial up connection i can do it but with username and password saved on router cant do it
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, yep
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, do i need reverse ssh tunelling
<arunkumar413> auronandace: i don't have the ubuntu live cd and my internet connection is a dial up. Still can we install windows along side ubuntu
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: so if dialup works and present isp doesn't I guess your ISP filters port 22
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: ya reverse ssh tunnelling or what I've also used is vpn
<bullkram> in lxde is there a way to edit the right click menu? i accidentally added a custom command line entry and cannot figure out how to delete it.
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, dial up means when i dial from pc and get a internet address
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, dont understand
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: I'm still not sure your running ssh-server then,  can you do a sudo netstat -pant  and verify you listen on port 22?
<auronandace> arunkumar413: if you need to move/resize your ubuntu partitions you will need a livecd (i tend to use partedmagic)
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, o
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, ok
<mi3> HI!
<arunkumar413> auronandace: i don't want to resize/move any partition. i want to create a new partition and install windows xp
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: so you have an unused partition to put it on then?  or add a disk
<auronandace> arunkumar413: until i know your setup i can't tell if you need to resize/move partitions to make room for a windows partition
<ayaka> http://paste.debian.net/159316/ ,how it come
<mi3> AchlysEpithet?
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, port 22 ok
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: ok and port is forwarded and no firewall setup on ubuntu to stop it?
<mi3> umm anyone seen AchlysEpithet?
<dannel> No
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, actually when i port forward popup a message
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, since port 22 is used the dsl router ssh server port will be moved to 2222
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: port 22 ok ?  I assume means you see a line like tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3907/apache2
<prashant_123456> yep
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, yep
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, since port 22 is used the dsl router ssh server port will be moved to 2222
<arunkumar413> auronandace: this is my partition table: http://imagebin.org/202884
<auronandace> arunkumar413: you already have 4 primary partitions, you'll need to get rid of one of them to install windows
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: ok as long as port 2222 is forwarded then and also you are listening on port 2222
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, that means
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: so you do know how to setup the client side to talk on port 2222?
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, please explain
<calico> sacarlson, it turns out that the ubuntu doesn't like my wifi card, the only guy who said he resolved the issue said he installed this package and it worked: linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic      Do you know which package should I install, as there are like 8 of them all the same        http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/screenshot0311201205153.png/
<arunkumar413> auronandace: which one is the primary partition. the 70GB one is the common to all my linux based distros. i don't want to touch it
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: from what you said above is that you have moved ssh to port 2222 no?
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, actually when i do port forward on router since port 22 is used the dsl router ssh server port will be moved to 2222
<arunkumar413> auronandace: Also i'm not sure which partition is ubuntu 11.04
<auronandace> arunkumar413: sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4 are the primary partitions, sda4 is an extended partition inside which you have several logical partitions
<auronandace> arunkumar413: sda7 is your 11.04 install
<sacarlson> calico: no I'm not sure what works and what doesn't , sounds like you might of found someone with a solution, backport ppa isn't hard to try if available
<arunkumar413> auronandace: sure?
<calico> sacarlson, whats backport ppa
<auronandace> arunkumar413: if this gparted picture is run from 11.04 then yes
<ayaka> http://paste.debian.net/159316/ ,how it come
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: oh ok so maybe with that conflict you should try manualy pick one that isn't auto moved
<arunkumar413> auronandace: ok, i'm going to clear the sda1 and install windows xp. After installing how to make the boot loader detect the windows xp
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, what to do?
<auronandace> !grub2 | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: well before moving you could try wireshark monitor and see if your outside trafic even attempts to come in, if not try move to another port like 3333
<arunkumar413> auronandace: i'm not sure which boot loader i'm using since installed various distros
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, i need to install wireshark ?
<auronandace> arunkumar413: sda1 is only 13gb, i don't think thats big enough for win xp
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: ya that's just a package
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, ok
<airtonix> i'm kinda mad. can't disable pata_marvel
<arunkumar413> auronandace: i'll clear other primary partitions and create a big single partition to accommodate xp
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, i can see my port 22 forwarded to my server address on router
<belph3g00r> hellllllllllo\
<arunkumar413> auronandace: help to detect my bootloader. In which partition is the boot loader located
<belph3g00r> u cant
<belph3g00r> easy,destroy ur cpu
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: oh ok and maybe can see the light blink on the ethernet port of your ubuntu box also when attempting to come it
<theTroy> Hi, can someone help with RAID0? having issues with write speed, and if I do check array, it reuturns error that md0 is not idle
<auronandace> arunkumar413: i'm guessing its in sda7 (your ubuntu 11.04 partition)
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, wait while i do it again
<auronandace> arunkumar413: unless its sda5 but that doesn't seem to mounted as /boot
<arunkumar413> auronandace: how to be sure that the boot loader is in sda7 and it is of ubuntu 11.04
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: if the light blinks at attempted ssh in from outside then the port forward on the router must be ok
<auronandace> type mount
<Pickleface_> hi
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, on client : the remote host is actively refusing a connection
<arunkumar413> auronandace: sda1 flag is boot. does it mean that bootloader is in sda1
<Pickleface_> I can only login the guest account my normalaccount does not load properly?
<auronandace> arunkumar413: not necessarily
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: ok at the attempt time was any light on your ubuntu box blinking,  assuming no other trafic to that box at the time
<Pickleface_> can anyone help me......
<auronandace> arunkumar413: what is the output of: mount
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, router blinks
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: router blinks all the way to your ubuntu?
<calico> "Unfortunately, acer laptops are not well-supported by the linux kernel." And why the F is that? When they're so popular? What does that mean, should I ditch the ubuntu now
<sacarlson> prashant_123456: or do we have to run wireshark to verify?
<prashant_123456> sacarlson, no need to verify
<arunkumar413> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879043/
<dr_willis> calico:  it depends more on the chipset used than the compsny brand
<auronandace> arunkumar413: ok, if you open a file manager and navigate to /boot, how much space does it say i free?
<sacarlson> calico: and also seems even if they worked in older versions of ubuntu they don't always continue to work in newer versions
<auronandace> is
<calico> god damn, I spent the last 10 days installing, reading, trying unbelievable shit and what not to get this to work, but I think this is over the top now
<arunkumar413> auronandace: 3.1GB
<calico> the best part is that I can't start my windows now
<ledzep_> has can sombody sent me the invite for linux channel
<auronandace> arunkumar413: excellent, then yes your boot loader is in sda7
<sacarlson> calico: wow 10 days I hope on more than one verison of ubuntu or even other linux destro
<MonkeyDust> calico  i have an acer, what's the prob?
<arunkumar413> auronandace: ok, now can i clear the sda1 though the flag is bootable
<ledzep_> please sombody invite me for linux channel
<auronandace> arunkumar413: you can but 13gb is rather small if you are going to put an ntfs partition there for xp
<calico> MonkeyDust, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/139022
<arunkumar413> auronandace: ok, now how to make bootloader detect my windows xp after installation
<arunkumar413> auronandace: as i don't have the live cd
<auronandace> arunkumar413: the /boot flag doesn't really mean much in linux, usually a windows partition is given the /boot flag
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: grup-update should auto detect any bootable partitions and add them to the boot list
<MonkeyDust> calico  wifi is not always stable, that's right, it's the reason why i don't use it
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: opps grub-update
<arunkumar413> sacarlson: after installing windows xp I'll not be able to boot to ubuntu
<auronandace> sacarlson: after he has installed windows how is he going to boot ubuntu to run grub-update?
<calico> MonkeyDust, I guy said "I was experiencing exactly this bug.
<calico> I simply installed the package "linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic" and the problem was gone." do you think this could solve it
<eemet> Use grub4dos to boot
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: oh well normaly you install windows first then ubuntu as windows will comonly erase any other partitions
<MonkeyDust> calico  no idea, doenst ring a bell
<MonkeyDust> doesn't*
<elijah> When using the "top" command, how can I scroll down/up?
<sacarlson> auronandace: arunkumar413: you will need a bootable usb pen drive or cd disk or pxe boot or ??
<calico> MonkeyDust, do you have an idea which one of these should I try http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/screenshot0311201205153.png/
<auronandace> sacarlson: yes i agree but he said he doesn't have a livecd and its not really practical to get one
<arunkumar413> sacarlson: no usb pendrive, cd disk, or anything
<sacarlson> auronandace: and usb flash drive or pxe are those posible?
<MonkeyDust> calico  maybe someone else knows, i don't use wifi
<xsaidx> Hello guys
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: no other computer system to setup a pxe boot server from?
<auronandace> sacarlson: i wouldn't know about pxe, but he just said no to cd or usb
<arunkumar413> auronandace: can we do this way. Install windows inside ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> calico: install the 4th one down.
<auronandace> arunkumar413: sure, vbox is great for that
<iLogical> I am trying to emigrate from debian to ubuntu. I am using Unetbootin, how do I know that my usb stick is slash dev slash something or something?
<antonello> hello
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  plug it in and type mount
<antonello> everyone
<sacarlson> auronandace: at that point I would go to the store and get a new $3 usb flash disk then, or maybe a spare hard disk?
<auronandace> arunkumar413: but if you look at your partitions you've only got 3gb free
<arunkumar413> auronandace: not virtualization. just we do the opposite of install ubuntu inside windows. Install windows inside ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> iLogical  or plug it in and type sudo fdisk -l
<auronandace> arunkumar413: no thats not possible
<antonello> i use ubuntu in virtual box
<antonello> without problems
<arunkumar413> auronandace: my RAM is just 1GB cant go for virtualization
<auronandace> sacarlson: i don't know his circumstances sorry, usbs are cheap here in the uk too
<antonello> i use it with 2gb of ram in virtualization
<iLogical> /dev/sdb on /media/PENDRIVE type vfat  ?
<iLogical> /dev/sdb?
<antonello> and other 3 for windows
<antonello> ???
<cotterall> I've installed a lot of libs lately to compile different programs, can installing lots of libs (via apt-get) slow down my system?
<iLogical> MonkeyDust,
<MonkeyDust> iLogical
<iLogical> yes?
<auronandace> arunkumar413: well, like sacarlson says, i'd recommend getting a cd or usb then
<arunkumar413> auronandace: thanks for the help. I'm leaving. bye
<sacarlson> cotterall: I can't imagin how extra libs can slow anything down
<cotterall> iLogical: /dev/sdb sounds right to me, I think unetbootin should only show usb devices in the dropdown list by default as well
<arunkumar413> auronandace: ok, i'll come back here later
<atchalak> hi
<auronandace> arunkumar413: no worries, have fun :)
<cotterall> sacarlson: thank you, I'm from Windows where installing lots of stuff sometimes seems to bloat the system and slow it down with time
<atchalak> do smb see me ??
<ledzep_> can somebody help me to lean BASh script
<iLogical> cotterall, MonkeyDust  thanks
<sacarlson> auronandace: even if pxe boot off lan is posible it can get more complicated on the first run
<sacarlson> cotterall: well installing stuf is not libs,  if you run more apps and services at the same time that can start slowing things down
<calico> bastidrazor, k i installed, rebooting, i pray to god this works
<curiousx> salut a tout le monde
<oCean> !fr | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<curiousx> lol xD soy Argentino =P
<oCean> atchalak: we can read you, welcome to ubuntu support
<sacarlson> cotterall: you can monitor what is taking your cpu cycles and mem space with something like top
<curiousx> i'm, Argentinan
<curiousx> *i'm from...
<oCean> curiousx: welcome. There is spanish support in #ubuntu-es
<curiousx> i'm connected in ubuntu-es as well
<carl-eric> Is there a way to keep flashing icons in the Unity launcher flashing, instead of them stopping after a few seconds?
<cotterall> sacarlson: thanks again, so far it's all stuff like libffi-dev, libatasmar-dev so it sounds like I'm not bloating my system out with these.
<elijah> When using the "top" command, how can I scroll down/up?
<sacarlson> cotterall: no just using more disk space the -dev just adds some header files
<MonkeyDust> elijah  use htop, not top
<ouyes> when I am trying to use this command sudo modprobe rt5370sta I get an error FATAL: Error inserting rt5370sta (/lib/modules/2.6.
<ouyes> net/wireless/rt5370sta.ko): Device or resource busy
<ouyes>  does anyone know what is that?
<curiousx> yep htop is color full
<sacarlson> ouyes: maybe try sudo rmmod rt5370sta ; first
<ouyes> sacarlson, thanks but ERROR: Module rt5370sta does not exist in /proc/modules
<sacarlson> ouyes: or maybe the other driver that uses it is still running
<ouyes> sacarlson, ? then do you know how to stop it?
<sacarlson> ouyes: there is the non sta version that might also still be running
<sacarlson> ouyes: modprobe -l | grep rt53 ; see what we might see
<atchalak> do somebody knows how to install warcraft 3 on ubuntu with wine please ??
<infernal> Hello. Can anyone tell me how can i optirun boinc?
<auronandace> !appdb | atchalak
<ubottu> atchalak: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ouyes> sacarlson, kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt5370sta.ko output
<atchalak> ok thanks
<sacarlson> ouyes: I guess it's running then why can't sudo rmmod rt5370sta ; stop it then?
<auronandace> sacarlson: isn't rmmod used to remove a module from the kernel? and modprobe to load/unload it?
<sacarlson> auronandace: that sound about write, but some devices need more time to settle
<tenbill> yes rmmod it's to remove a module from kernel
<sacarlson> ouyes: auronandace: since modprobe told him it was still busy I was looking to free the device
<ouyes> sacarlson, thanks I get to reboot
<sacarlson> ouyes: why?
<ouyes> sacarlson, some other things, not about this problem
<auronandace> sacarlson: i think the manpages say to use modprobe -r to unload it
<sacarlson> ouyes: oh ok,  and mybe it's a blacklist thing as I've had with other rt devices
<ouyes> sacarlson, should I blacklist something or?
<kaNNib^L> hi i can not burn cds on my ubuntu it says it can not change from mp3 to wav it was all gud and suddenly it stops working i burt couple of cds before now i cant can u help me out please how can i solve this issue
<sacarlson> auronandace: yes I also see that recomended in the man rmmod page,  but it's worked for me in the past, don't recall myself ever using the modprobe -r
<auronandace> sacarlson: can't say i have much experience with modprobe myself (yay, i'm learning)
<sacarlson> auronandace: ya modprobe -r looks better since it also pulls other modules that depend on the one you remove
<curiousx> kaNNib^L: make a directory and put all the archives you want to burn
<auronandace> sacarlson: ah, cool
<Hopsyy> hey, how do I mount my HDD?
<Fyodorovna> Hopsyy, can be done in a terminal but it may show in the left panel of home or look in the disk utility
<Hopsyy> Fyodorovna: how do I do that in terminal?
<sacarlson> Hopsyy:  mkdir /mnt ; mount /dev/sdx /mnt ;  or if it's in fstab you can mount with nautilus
<Hopsyy> my HDD has some bad sectors Fyodorovna
<Fyodorovna> Hopsyy, 666
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: if it has bad sectors you don't want to mount it you want to run fsk on it
<Fyodorovna> Hopsyy, doh I meant ^^^
<Hopsyy>  /mnt/ is empty
<kaNNib^L> curiousx: bro the thing is it says it can not change the mp3 to wav it want wave file it cant convert k3b
<curiousx> ok, make a directory and put all the stuff you want to burn
<kaNNib^L> ok
<Hopsyy> I cant find anything in /mnt/, disk utility shows 2 HDD
<kaNNib^L> i will checl
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: what should I do now :(
<auronandace> Hopsyy: most stuff is automatically mounted under /media
<curiousx> let sey, do: mkdir $HOME/burn
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: you said it had a bad sector, so what is the partition of interest?  /dev/sd??
<kaNNib^L> and another thing is in skype my cam is upside down how to fix it?
<elijah> MonkeyDust: thanks for the suggestion
<mirco>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/mirco/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_2312.query
<Hopsyy> disk utility says /dev/sdb sacarlson
<Hopsyy> and /media is also empty
<Hopsyy> what is /dev/sdb for a thing?
<Hopsyy> is it a file?
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: sdb is a disk what partition on that disk is of interest?  could be like /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 or X
<curiousx> so, do you made the directory?
<curiousx> about skype, i dont have idea, never insalled it
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: disks are nomally setup in partitons,  so maybe you can see with sudo fdisk -l ;
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: sorry I dont get the question, I dont know what is interest of that disk
<Hopsyy> I will try
<Hopsyy> nothing appears in terminal
<ayaka> http://paste.debian.net/159316/ ,how it come
<Hopsyy> ow wait
<auronandace> Hopsyy: did you use sudo?
<Hopsyy> yes it was slow responding
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: what did you type in the term?    sudo fdisk -l  where -l = lower case L
<Hopsyy> its working, wait I will do pastebin
<SlothScripts> I am having trouble; my system is dual-booted (Windows 7 / Ubuntu 11.10), however, I cannot boot into Windows.
<iLogical> I was having this problem on debian and now I am experiencing it on the ubuntu live when trying to install. Sometimes on debian screen would turn black and nothing would work out to exit, the numlock light would still turned off. Now when I fill my wireless password for a wifi network in ubuntu live from a usb stick screen goes dark and the computer goes unresponsive. what do I do to install ubuntu?
<sacarlson> SlothScripts: was a window 7 added to the grub menu at boot?  do you know how to get into grub2 menu at boot?
<auronandace> ayaka: you'll need to be a little more verbose so people know what you need help doing
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/ZQ56Vu5H
<sourcerer> Hello! I need help with Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7 dual-boot
<SlothScripts> I do not, how do you access the menu at boot?
<sourcerer> Can anybody help me? If so, I can describe my problem.
<Siarom> hen-files e hud are redundant operations? hud can find files also! or not?
<hans_> hello, my graphics apps are running fine under debian, but extremely slow under ubuntu, even with proprietary drivers installed they are much slower than under debian (no special drivers). can you give me a hint for the reason or where to look ?
<Hopsyy> I have one SSD (samsung 64 gb) and one HDD (160 gb). The HDD is my laptop hdd that doesnt works anymore for some reason..
<Hopsyy> the ssd is working
<elijah> I am on Ubuntu 11.10 w/Unity, which I really like. My question is when I do an alt+`, it looks like I do an alt+tab but shows the current application in a more expanded view but if I continue to press alt+` it does not advance like alt+tab does. Does anyone know what alt+` does out of the box or what it is called so I can research it more?
<Hopsyy> @ sacarlson
<curiousx> hans_: nvidia or ati?
<hans_> ati
<auronandace> elijah: likely a feature in compiz
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I don't see any unix partitions on it but I guess you could try mount one like sudo mount /dev/sda1
<sacarlson> opps
<curiousx> driver version 12.1 ? 12.2 ? or older
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<sourcerer> So. First problem was I installed Ubuntu 11.10 to ThinkPad laptop, it installs, but then can't boot. Only windows 7 booted, not GRUB. I found out that it's because of EFI. So, I created EFI-partition on my drive, after it GRUB2 boots and Ubuntu too. But Windows 7 (which is 32-bit) can't boot, writing "Invalid path to EFI" or something like it
<auronandace> elijah: perusing through the settings in ccsm might help you find what it is
<Hopsyy> it says: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: oh maybe it's a wubi install?
<hans_> i don't know, newest distros, all updates, out of the box
<elijah> auronandace: k, thanks, if anyone knows just mention my name, thanks!
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: you need sudo
<Hopsyy> my ubuntu? no I am running through my usb :p
<hans_> distris of course
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<auronandace> sourcerer: efi on a thinkpad?
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: okay, that one worked. And now?
<sourcerer> auronandace: yup
<Hopsyy> Its not listed in the devices
<auronandace> sourcerer: wow, what thinkpad model?
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: now you can explore the /mnt dir and see what's in it
<Hopsyy> ah okay
<curiousx> ok, the default driver in ubuntu's repos has some troubles with gnome-shell and other issues, you should download and install http://download.softpedia.ro/dl/7664412cedfcb731247767868b7ed91f/4f58be74/500006719/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<sourcerer> auronandace: e320
<curiousx> i lost the direct link from ati =P
<sourcerer> auronandace:e325*
<iLogical>  I was having this problem on debian and now I am experiencing it on the ubuntu live when trying to install. Sometimes on debian screen would turn black and nothing would work out to exit, the numlock light would still turned off. Now when I fill my wireless password for a wifi network in ubuntu live from a usb stick screen goes dark and the computer goes unresponsive. what do I do to install ubuntu?
<biopyte> flash is constantly crashing my firefox sessions on  11.10 ... is there any solution for this very annoying problem?
<hans_> curiousx: thank you very much.
<auronandace> sourcerer: oh, edge series
<Fyodorovna> biopyte, try the FF addon flash aid
<curiousx> your wellcome
<sourcerer> auronandace: so, can I boot Windows 7 32-bit using grub-efi?
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: this are the 4 files/dirs inside mnt:   Boot  bootmgr  BOOTSECT.BAK  System Volume Information
<auronandace> sourcerer: i've never used efi sorry
<biopyte> Fyodorvna, i once tried with 11.04 ... but it didnt help. sure, i can try with 11.10 ... maybe this time it helps.
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I'm not sure, what is your goal?
<sourcerer> :(
<auronandace> sourcerer: any reason it needs to be efi?
<iLogical> system freezes on a live session
<Hopsyy> to backup my lost data sacarlson  :'(
<iLogical> I have had several linux distros installed in this desktop
<Hopsyy> the hdd gave up suddenly
<iLogical> all worked fine
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, you have a apple set up or  gpt partitioning.
<sourcerer> auronandace: GRUB2 won't boot without EFI.
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: well if the data you want isn't on that partition then you will have to umount that and look in the others
<iLogical> should I fill a bug report?
<SlothScripts> At boot, if holding down shift to bring up GRUB, a message comes up that says "GRUB Loading" and then it continues with normal booting.
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: How is it? I have Windows 7 pre-installed and wouldn't to lose it!
<Hopsyy> aha I will try that sacarlson
<auronandace> sourcerer: that doesn't really make sense, i'm using grub2 fine and i have msdos partition (no efi here)
<dagerik> I have a windows partition on a really old pc, and I would like to boot into uubntu and copy the entire partition over the lan so I can browse the files in my laptop*(ubuntu).How sould this be done? Can I simply copy the partition as if it were a folder?
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, you didn't answer my questions
<auronandace> Fyodorovna: ah, i didn't think of gpt
<Hopsyy> hmm how do I unmount?
<auronandace> Hopsyy: umount /whatever
<auronandace> Hopsyy: sorry, don't forget sudo
<kuprende> what is the evil in running cron jobs every too often,5 minutes apart for a whole day
<Hopsyy> auronandace: unmount should be installed first, nevermind
<auronandace> Hopsyy: what?
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: I have usual partiton table, as I can see. /dev/sda - is one existing drive (but GRUB somehow writes that there are hd0 and hd1), sda1 - efi partition, sda2 - windows 7, sda5 - linux ext4, sda6 - swap, sda7 - Lenovo Recovery
<sacarlson> dagerik: do you hope to restore the partition at some point or you just want the user file in it?   cp -a /source/path  /destination/path  might work but I havn't tested that from a ntfs windows partition
<auronandace> Hopsyy: mount and umount are basic commands, you don't need to install anything for them
<Hopsyy> auronandace: sudo: /unmount: command not found
<Hopsyy> ow wait
<Hopsyy> my backslash
<dagerik> sacarlson: I just want to browse the files on linux instead of windows.
<auronandace> Hopsyy: umount, not unmount
<Hopsyy> ah yes its working
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | sourcerer run this script and pastebin the results.txt
<ubottu> sourcerer run this script and pastebin the results.txt: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<MonkeyDust> dagerik  mount the windows partition (ntfs) and read the files in ubuntu
<sacarlson> dagerik: then there's a good chance that should work oh over lan so maybe with sshfs
<niklasfi> hi, how do i cut h264 in an avi container with a console application?
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: I have mounted sda, sda1 and sda2 it wasn't located there. Sdb gave some error: mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock
<cancer> how to install Nvidia drivers on kubuntu (first time install).
<auronandace> Hopsyy: you mount partitions not disks
<curiousx> niklasfi: for example: mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -ss 0 -endpos 4mb -o parte_1.wmv video_original.wmv    #In mb
<curiousx> or: mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -ss 1:10 -endpos 8:00 -o parte_1.avi video_original.avi    #In minutes/seconds
<Hopsyy> ah hmm
<sacarlson> hopssy I don't see any sdb disk on the fdisk list
<cancer> auronandace: hey, how r u?
<auronandace> Hopsyy: sda = 1st disk, sda1 = 1st partition on 1st disk
<sacarlson> hopssy I do see a /dev/sdc1 you might try
<niklasfi> curiousx: thanks. that seems to do the trick
<auronandace> cancer: hi, not bad, tried the additional drivers gui?
<curiousx> your welcome
<Hopsyy> auronandace and sacarlson when I check disk utility, my hdd has a unkown volume of 160 gb with device /dev/sdb
<auronandace> Hopsyy: yes, sdb is the whole disk
<cancer> auronandace: good to hear, i have installed kubuntu. i haven't tried additional drivers.
<cancer> auronandace: i don't want to messed up, so i'm here.
<auronandace> cancer: thats the official way to do it
<till_> is there a channel dedicated to upstart?
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: uhm, I cant do that, it says ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo umount /mnt/ umount: /mnt: device is busy.    (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<tsimpson> Hopsyy: cd out of /mnt first
<Hopsyy> aha :p
<just187> hi .. when im opening more then 3 xsessions (switch users) my ubuntu doesnt respond anymore. The log says Out of memory and starts killing processes ... what can i do?
<auronandace> cancer: you can also use the package manager, be it through synaptic or just apt-get (not sure what gui kde uses though for package management)
<MonkeyDust> just187  add memory to your pc
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: please, wait a minute...
<Hopsyy> hmm and this tsimpson : ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt mount: /dev/sdc already mounted or /mnt busy
<zykotick9> till_: i'm unaware of a dedicated Upstart channel.  i think you'll find the documentation rather "thin" as well.  Good luck.
<just187> ok .. but it worked fine for about a year
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, cool
<curiousx> just187: buy more memory ram
<cancer> auronandace: i'm not sure about which drivers to install
<Hopsyy> its still saying its bussy
<till_> zykotick9: just found #upstart ;)
<cancer> auronandace: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000] (rev a2)
<SlothScripts> Okay, I am having boot troubles; bootinfo pastebin: http://pastebin.com/TAhgnSyT .. Basically, on startup, if shift is held to bring up GRUB2 it says "Grub Loading.." and then boots regularly into Ubuntu. I cannot access the Windows7 boot at all.
<tsimpson> Hopsyy: "mount" is not "umount"
<curiousx> cancer 295
<CacheMoney> Yesteday I had trouble connecting to wifi, installed a package to update a driver, but today I was prompted by Ubuntu to 'install driver' to make my wireless card run better.  However, when I attempted to install it it immediately cut me off from the internet.  How do I get back on?
<tsimpson> Hopsyy: first umount, then mount
<sacarlson> SlothScripts: maybe grub2 is not responding to your usb keyboard?
<Fyodorovna> SlothScripts, have you run sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<cancer> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879132/ Check this please
<curiousx> cancer: you can install it by adding this PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update
<weiyang> how could i create a crontab bi weekly?
<Hopsyy> tsimpson: I did, but anyway, it mounted sdc1 now
<tsimpson> Hopsyy: ok :)
<Hopsyy> and that is my usb pendrive @ sacarlson
<weiyang> i search the net, but not find a good one
<MonkeyDust> weiyang  type man crontab
<SlothScripts> @sacarlson - I did not think of that; is there any way to tell? I mean; I may have another keyboard around somewhere. @Fyodorovna - I have not. I'll run the command now; anything particular I should be looking for?
<Fyodorovna> SlothScripts, you also have two swaps opu need just one.
<Hopsyy> so It should be sdb :(
<Fyodorovna> you*
<weiyang> MonkeyDust, yes, i tried
<CacheMoney> Bodsda:  I'm having trouble again with my internet :/   Ubuntu prompted me to install a drive to make my hardware (wireless card) run better.  Naively, I accepted and instantly I was cutoff from the internet.  Can you remind me which commands I need to run?
<weiyang> MonkeyDust, i think man 5 crontab
<Fyodorovna> SlothScripts, the update-grub command rewrites the grub menu basically.
<MonkeyDust> weiyang  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<sacarlson> SlothScripts: If you do run from a usb keyboard you can enable it in bios for grub to respond to it
<cancer> auronandace: commands in process> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update
<auronandace> cancer: i don't use ppas and don't recomend them
<Hopsyy> sacarlson & auronandace: mount sdb1 doesnt exist and mount sdb cant read superblock
<cancer> auronandace: you don't, but they are installed. now what should i do?
<weiyang> MonkeyDust, weekly is easy, just specify, for example Sunday is 0
<SlothScripts> Fyodorovna - I ran it; what was your comment about swaps? I see what you're referring to, however, my ignorance in partitioning and what not is huge. How would that be fixed; in general.
<Fyodorovna> SlothScripts, windows is showing in the script in the os-prober so it may just be need that command run to align.
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: as I said I don't see any sdb drive so maybe there isn't one?
<weiyang> MonkeyDust,  i tried 2/2, but couldn't work
<elijah> I need to fully uninstall my apache so I can follow instructions here - http://groups.drupal.org/node/6266, how do I go about completely stripping apache2 from my environment?
<Fyodorovna> SlothScripts, you have two swaps open gparted and look at the hd, install gparted if needed.
<auronandace> cancer: up to you, i can't help you further if you are using ppas
<auronandace> !nvidia | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: how many disks should we see?
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: my hdd has some bad sectors, thats maybe why its not listed?
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: so, http://pastebin.com/ejKJznxU
<cancer> !ppa | cancer
<ubottu> cancer, please see my private message
<Code_Factory> hi all.. I have an issue, I've lost a db schema of an ubuntu server
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Code_Factory> The only solution I think that i can perform is to try and restore the deleted data files
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I'm not sure, maybe if it's a strange partition fdisk -l will fail to detect it?
<Code_Factory> does anybody think that will help
<Fyodorovna> SlothScripts, you have to use a live cd to remove the extra swap I believe as the partition number is lower then others.
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: well, my samsung 64 gb (this was listed as sda), my notebook hdd that isnt working (should be sdb) and sdc is my usb where I am running ubuntu
<Hopsyy> I cant try one more time
<cancer> auronandace: now what about those commands i have now installed. do i have to restart my pc?
<carl-eric> Is there a way to make the Unity switcher ignore windows that are on other workspaces? The whole point of a workspace is to not have to deal with one huge list of running applications
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: on LiveCD/USB running "sudo swapoff -a" will also be required.  (the LiveCD will automount any swaps it finds).  SlothScripts
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: ok so is sdb seen from within diskutilty?
<gdoteof> i am using 11.10 mostly out of the box.  can i make alt-tab work only within a workspace?
<auronandace> cancer: i suppose so, since x11 is involved
<Hopsyy> no, sdb is still not located here
<gdoteof> i am on a netbook and its nice to have maximized terminals based on wohat i am working on
<curiousx> cancer: restart your PC
<gdoteof> within a workspace
<snickers_> RMS is going to be interviewed byt the LinuxActionShow now
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: well it's got more than a bad sector then it's not registering at all,  maybe try sudo lshw ;  see if that detects it
<Hopsyy> yes sacarlson I can see it, and its my notebook hdd
<auronandace> !ot | snickers_
<ubottu> snickers_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gdoteof> and can i turn off super+number opening applications in the .. uh bar or whatever it is called?
<snickers_> sorry, just thought id get the wrd out
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: well if you can see it from within diskutilty then run fsk in there
<gdoteof> i have ccsm installed
<lina> hello
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, is the computer a apple computer you have NTFS / exFAT / HPFS partitions
<lina> please help me to disable the start of LOGIN SCREEN in Xubuntu 11.10
<lina> i'm the only one user and i wont to be automaticaly log in, without pressing Login :)
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: or within diskutility it's called check disk
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: no, it's usual Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E325, using EFI
<niklasfi> curiousx: and how would i combine two of those h264 avi files?
<gnulo> a question: i have to build an ubuntu's network into my small company, i need an "active-directory-like" management of lan, with centralized user credential (and users that can use all the pc with their credentials), lan shared folder (with permission) and (nice-to-have) centralized management of ubuntu update. can someone give me some information/link/guide about that?
<auronandace> sourcerer: i don't understand why you are using efi though
<sinkosy> \server irc.oltreirc.net
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, MS also used HPFS as well, I'm not at al familiar with fixing this though and few on here are ethier, post that bootscript in a thread at the ubuntu forums for best help really.
<Fyodorovna> al*
<SlothScripts> I guess my primary concern is would the two swaps be preventing grub, or windows, from booting properly? If they are two separate problems, I'll tackle one at a time, otherwise, I'll look further into what you are talking about now,.
<dagerik> MonkeyDust: alright I can mount and simply tar all the folders, and then send it over the LAN. thanks :)
<SlothScripts> primary question*
<curiousx> niklasfi: mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -idx part_1.avi part_2.avi part_3.avi -o entire_video.avi
<niklasfi> curiousx: ok. thanks didn't find that
<curiousx> your welcome
<staniki> hi guys, my computer won;t actually turn off when I hit suspend, the screen stays on and it periodically goes to the locked screen until I unlock it again
<gdoteof> or is there a better room to get support for compiz/gnome stuff on 11.10 ubuntu?  i have changed some things but its still a pain
<sourcerer> auronandace: i tired to install simple GRUB, but it won't work. Then I found that this PC uses UEFI
<auronandace> sourcerer: ahh, uefi is different to efi
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/e1aW3su4  lshw was a complete list, I have selected this part
<elijah> gdoteof: This room should be fine since compiz is part of Ubuntu. But there is #compiz I believe
<auronandace> sourcerer: i thought uefi was only introduced with win8, do they do uefi with win7?
<curiousx> sourcerer: you have to disable it, in order to install a dualboot
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, opps sorry I missread HPFS I have it to you have no grub in the mbr not sure about any efi where do you see that?
<curiousx> going to the bios setup
<curiousx> then category "security" or some like that
<sourcerer> auronandace: this laptop is amd64, and Windows 7 64 has support for EFI. But the problem is ... Windows 7 32-bit was preinstalled O_o I can't understand how it was booted at all
<carl-eric> Is there a way to keep flashing icons in the Unity launcher flashing, instead of them stopping after a few seconds?
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I can see /dev/sdb there so did you say you an see it in diskutility?  did you try check disk there?
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, you are missing files in the ubuntu grub files you need to chroot in and purgr and reinstall grub2 and put it in the mbr.
<sourcerer> curiousx: oh, how I should install then?
<Fyodorovna> purge*
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: diskutility will also provide s.m.a.r.t results if the disk is healthy
<auronandace> sourcerer: strange, i'd wipe it and reinstall everything on msdos partition table, unless you have a pressing need for uefi
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: I dont see an option check disk, I see those 3 buttons: smart data, format drive, benchmark and format volume
<curiousx> then, to install ubuntu, is the same way
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: i have folder /boot/efi and my grub isn't grub-pc, it's grub-efi
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: smart data has one warning value, ID 197, current pending sector count
<sourcerer> auronandace: i tried to disable uefi in bios. After it i can't boot ubuntu neither from usb stick, nor from hd
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I wonder if you ran checkdisk without sudo?  you should see check bellow mount
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: opps diskutility should provide checkdisk look down lower maybe it's off your screen?
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, where is this folder, and is it your install of a grub-efi?
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: "EFI" folder at /dev/sda1, mounted at /boot/efi. Also, grub-efi installed by ubiquity (or how is it called?)
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: how do I start disk utility with sudo?
<MonkeyDust> Hopsyy  gksudo
<auronandace> !gksudo | Hopsyy
<ubottu> Hopsyy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<subz3r0> gksudo...
<Jonii_> Is there a way to make the ubuntu to not stay indefinitely long up after it randomly wakes up from sleep mode in the bag no one has touched for hours?
<gdoteof> What I am trying to do is make it so that alt-tab only works within a viewport/workspace
<subz3r0> sure u can use sudo,too. but dont get mad if it fucks up somethin ;)
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, yeah. :)
<Jonii_> I mean, like, could it be that it just shut down if no one touched it for 5 minutes or so?
<auronandace> !language | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<subz3r0> ...
<Jonii_> Or, even better, is there a way to make Ubuntu not wake up from sleep randomly when its put to sleep?
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, are you sure a ubuntu install will not instll grub-efi.
<Anastasius> subz3r0: This is a family friendly channel~
<smittix> Any had any experience with SSL OpenVPN Connections? is there a client out there for fedora?
<smittix> and Ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, sda1 looks to be a lenove firmware partition.
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: i installed ubuntu few times, grub-efi was installed, but it won't  boot until i created efi partition
<Hopsyy> auronandace: what should I run :s
<wisnia> who can help me i want to change system font
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: seems it should ask you when needed, but I looked closer and see that the check disk is in the volume section so if there is no volume detected on that disk it won't be seen, can you see checkdisk on the other disk /dev/sda1 ?
<auronandace> Hopsyy: if it is a graphical app, put gksudo  in front of it
<henux> Anastasius: im here
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, I would post theat script at the ubbuntu forums.
<Anastasius> henux: Hi!
<Fyodorovna> *ubuntu
<Anastasius> henux: How's the weather over there today??
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: no, it isn't. It's created by ubuntu. I backed up original sda1 partition, though
<gdoteof> ok.  how about another question.  is it possible to leave Super as the button that brings up the HUD for choosing applications; but NOT have super+number open applications from the taskbar
<gdoteof> i prefer to have super+# for switching viewports
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, and if you mess with it repost a new script, there are daily helpers there that will probably get you fixed.
<gdoteof> but like just pressing super to search for files/programs
<henux> Anastasius: its cloudy
<MonkeyDust> gdoteof  12.04?
<ronankde> how to unlock gnome-keyring automatically in kde
<gdoteof> MonkeyDust: 11.10
<Anastasius> gdoteof: You should probably just use a window manager that isn't Unity.
<Anastasius> Nobody uses it, they just want you to think they do.
<sify_> can somebody provide me a working link to the file http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/2814031/angepasster-DPO_RT3562_3592_3062_LinuxSTA_V2.4.1.1_20101217.tar.gz?
<gdoteof> Anastasius: its not ideal but its almost fine
<auronandace> Anastasius: unity uses compiz as the window manager, unity is a shell
<Anastasius> auronandace: Thanks for the clarification.
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: I will do that in a moment, when I figure out how to run disk utility in sudo mode
<MonkeyDust> Anastasius  unity = gnome3 + compiz
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: so, I should register at ubuntuforums?
<ronankde> ?
<gdoteof> i need two things still and its fine.  first (low priority) is to allow super to bring up the unity menu but not have super+# select applications from the task bar
<gdoteof> and second (high priority) is to have alt-tab work only within viewport
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: gksudo palimpsest
<Anastasius> pangolin: Hi!
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, you have standard mbr partitioning not sure why a sda1 is need I see no efi  or guid partitkons
<Anastasius> Oh whew, I thought that one was for me again.
<Whiskey> Anyone good on bash i have a trap i can´t get work http://codepad.org/lMNgO6RJ
<auronandace> gdoteof: i think all these shortcuts can be configured with ccsm, but i don't know how that affects unity  as i don't use either (happy xfce user here)
<ronankde> how to unlock gnome-keyring automatically in kde
<pangolin> Anastasius : Hello. Follow our channel guidelines and it won't need to be for you :)
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: thanks, uhmm yes I see the option of check filesystem on the other disk
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey  there's the  #bash channel
<Whiskey> them refuse to help me
<gdoteof> ok.  i have it close enough using 'ring switcher' and just turning off the unity switcher short cuts
<gdoteof> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey  if they refuse, it must have a reason: what do you want to do
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: ok so I guess the partition table is corupted,  I'm not sure you can run fsk on a disk only on partitions
<Whiskey> whit the bash script?
<Whiskey> or what do you mean want to do?
<Anastasius> pangolin: Oh, I always try to do so.
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey  why do the refuse to help you
<MonkeyDust> they*
<Hopsyy> auronandace: can I run fsk only on partitions?
<Whiskey> naa just tell me to read a damn documenation on 100 pages
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: I selected sda1 as efi partition in installer when installed ubuntu recently, only after i booted into Ubuntu
<auronandace> Hopsyy: yes
<Whiskey> for fixing a small function, i don´t feel searching for it
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: I guess its possible
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, bad choice you don't need it as far as I can tell.
<Whiskey> and if you watch the script. both is exactly the same, so how it can fails are relly strange :D
<Anastasius> This is our fearless leader: http://i.imgur.com/xIwRO.png
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: i read it out from ubuntuforums at "Lenovo thinkpad Ubuntu 11.10 install manual"
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, efi is for gpt uuid partitions as far as I know, are you going to try the ubuntu forums?
<henux> Anastasius: He looks horribly disfigured
<Anastasius> henux: It's the space radiation.
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, you have a link to that lenovo ubuntu wiki?
<Anastasius> master_of_master: Do you ever slave yourself just for kicks?
<ra1ndr0p> Can someone help me to get ndiswrapper working, already have all of the files
<Fyodorovna> or forum page sourcerer
<auronandace> !ot | Anastasius
<ubottu> Anastasius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: looking for it
<pangolin> Anastasius : Please stop with the off topic
<Anastasius> auronandace: Are you one of those tattletales?
<auronandace> Anastasius: do you have a support issue?
<ra1ndr0p> Can someone help me get ndiswrapper working?
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367
<uskerine>  hi, i have installed LTSP in lubuntu, but dhcp3 seems to fail to start, i am getting "no subnet declaration for eth0". I attach syslog output, dhcpd.conf and ifconfig info, could someone please help? thanks in advance; http://pastebin.com/dmH9itz3
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, I found it thanks the problem is you do not have that type of partitioning you have a standard mbr set up.
<Hopsyy> auronandace: is it fsdk? or fsck
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: erm, and what I should do?
<auronandace> Hopsyy: fsck
<Hopsyy> woow the manual is complicated
<niklasfi> curiousx: and would you know how to do -ss but for a certain frame?
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I see there is an application called testdisk  that you might have to install to try
<curiousx> no i dont, just only hours, minutes, seconds, megabytes
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: it looks like I should format everything and reinstall? But I won't to lose installed Windows 7 :(
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, psot that script and explain what you have done with a link to that forum page, let the experts look at it. :)
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, at the ubuntu forums.
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: isnt just fsck -yvf /dev/sdb  ?
<auronandace> Hopsyy: you can't do that, you can only fsck partitions, not whole disks
<sacarlson> Hopsyy: I'm not sure I thought that only tested file systems,  testdisk will do sector by sector test and recovery
<Hopsyy> auronandace: I see, terminal also gave the same error: Could this be a zero-length partition?
<osse> In Firefox when I middle click I see a "ball" of sorts and I can move my mouse to scroll (autoscroll = true or some such). How can I get this in Chromium?
<auronandace> Hopsyy: fsck isn't going to know what to do if it can't read the filesystem
<YohanMeister> I really need some help with this. Until I can get this part sorted out I'm at a standstill in my Ubuntu install. I'm booted with the ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso. I'm installing on a uefi system (Asus M5A99X Evo motherboard). The plan is to install a cli only system and build up from there. Post #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11757072#post11757072  contains my situation and question at the end of the post in a section l
<YohanMeister> abeled "Edit:". There are also screenshots attached to that post. Post #1 contains system information about my partition layout and such. Is there anyone here who can help me understand what I need to do at this point?
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, I think it is a fairly straight forward fix, relax post the info at the forums, it is the weekend a little slower there, but your best move really.
<Hopsyy> sacarlson: should testdisk fix this problem?
<Persona24> Hey guys so simple question. I should know this but I don't. how do I change the time in the terminal?
<MonkeyDust> Persona24  what do you mean "change the time"?
<Fyodorovna> Persona24, you using a server?
<YohanMeister> Persona24: I think it may be "date (Format is MMDDhhmmYYYY)"
<YohanMeister> you can type "date" and it will display the date/ time
<Persona24> I just want to change the time on my computer
<Persona24> The time change was yesterday
<MonkeyDust> change the time?
<Fyodorovna> Persona24,  open date and time and turn the network time on
<MonkeyDust> sounds "back to the future" to me
<YohanMeister> is anyone able to help me with my install? I'm stuck...
<carl-eric> how can I switch between the windows of one application in Unity? e.g. between several open Pidgin windows. Alt-Tab alwas takes me to the next application, which is utter nonsense.
<subz3r0> try ddate
<subz3r0> ;D
<subz3r0> Today is Setting Orange, the 70th day of Chaos in the YOLD 3178 :p
<Persona24> for some odd reason my date and time settings won't open. That's why I need the command for it
<slothscripts> Can someone help me with my boot loader. Nothing I have tried thus far has worked: I have a dual-boot Windows 7 / 11.10 and grub doesn't come up on boot (i.e. I can only boot into Ubuntu.) If shift is held a message is displayed "Grub is loading" after that it just boots as if I had not done anything.
<Manis> anyone here with experience on Ubuntu for PowerPC?
<YohanMeister> Persona24 " I think it may be "date (Format is MMDDhhmmYYYY)"
<Persona24> That worked, thanks!
<carl-eric> Is there a way to disable Unity's switcher (and use one of compiz's switchers) until Unity's gets more sane behavior?
<itaylor57> !nounity | carl-eric
<ubottu> carl-eric: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  there's a PPA available for MyUnity
<carl-eric> I don't want to get rid of Unity entirely, since it looks like that's going to be the only choice at some point. I'm trying to make it usable.
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  there's MyUnity and CCSM
<carl-eric> Does MyUnity have anything that CCSM doesn't?
<slothscripts> Is anyone available to try and debunk why my grub menu isn't loading on start-up?
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: so, I created topic on ubuntuforums. Hope, somebody will help me. Thank you
<MonkeyDust> carl-eric  dunno, you may want to try it
<carl-eric> okay, I'll give it a shot. thanks MonkeyDust
<Roj> i need link ubuntu 11.10 full dvd pack include must soft like opensuse dvd
<waxstone> slothscripts, have you tried holding shift during bootup?
<slothscripts> Yup. That brings the message "Loading Grub" but then it just boots as if I hadn't held it.
<MonkeyDust> Roj  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, cool I could help maybe but I have a do no harm policy, sometimes it is better to refer than try and fix somebodies set up. :)
<waxstone> slothscripts, I would try repeatedly pressing both shifts, failing that try esc
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, you have dual or single boot?
<slothscripts> It's a dual-boot with Windows 7.
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, is it a wubi install, which means ubuntu installed from windows.
<Roj> http://www.ubuntu.com/download but this is cd version
<xangua> Roj: yes, ubuntu fits in One cd
<slothscripts> Uhmm.. Windows was installed first; then installed from there so I suppose so.
<xangua> Roj: dvd only contains extra language packages
<Roj> i need full pack
<MonkeyDust> towerk  http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<zykotick9> Roj: the DVD is basically the CD with more language packs i believe, there is no DVD set with ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, you should be getting the windows boot menu with a choice for ubuntu.
<xangua> Roj: besides extra language packages, dvd is the same that cd
<LL2|Android> So apparently when installing VMware tools on a ubuntu VM
<MonkeyDust> wrong nick
<LL2|Android> all I had to do for default settings was 'echo || ./vmware-install.pl'
<MonkeyDust> Roj  http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | slothscripts run this script from a live ubuntu cd and pastebin the results.txt
<ubottu> slothscripts run this script from a live ubuntu cd and pastebin the results.txt: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: don't worry. If nothing helps, I just format Windows 7 partition (i already backed up Recovery Tool for some weird garanty-loss cases), and install XP + Ubuntu
<SoCo___> I'm running an Ubuntu derivitive, Linux Mint LXDE, and I'm having trouble using dual NICs with static IPs by specifying them in /etc/network/interfaces, I think the GUI network manager applet (and/or whatever it is a front end too) maybe conflicting with it. I can't get it to work right in the GUI and would like to use the file based.
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, ew XP lol. :)
<MonkeyDust> !mint| SoCo___
<ubottu> SoCo___: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<slothscripts> I do not get any boot menu; It is a black screen with a flashing cursor (if shift is held it will display "Loading Grub") and then boots to Ubunutu; I will run that, one moment.
<SoCo___> bah...its the same network manager .
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, do you have a recovery or install disc for windows?
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna:  I need Windows, because P-CAD, Mathcad and Multisim (which we use in university :( ) doesn't work in Wine
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, strange the script is our best look at the hd for sure.
<Fyodorovna> sourcerer, I understand I'm a 99% open source user but need MS word in college as well.
<slothscripts> I do not have a recovery disc for windows, it was pre-installed. http://pastebin.com/GKcv8QHW Is the results of the script.
<raven> hi
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: I'm trying to replace P-CAD with Ki-CAD though, but can't find replacement for Multisim :'(
<raven> how to get tightvncserver to maimum compresion?
<webnet> !hi | raven
<sourcerer> Fyodorovna: may be I should to write it from scratch :D
<raven> maximum
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: 99% open source eh?  what percentage free software?  vrms to see ;)
<raven> how to get tightvncserver to encode with maximum compression?
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, you do not have a wubi, have you run sudu update-grub in ubuntu when you get there?
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, OS I started in open source.
<slothscripts> I have yes;
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, sorry sudo update-grub
<slothscripts> Fyodorovna: I figured you meant :P But I did run it, it was suggested earlier; still the same results.
<raven> how to get tightvncserver to encode with maximum compression?
<christoffer> Does anyone in here have a good "HowTo" on the gnome-keyring/seahorse software? What's best practice on how to use it?
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, you have 3 swaps as well.
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, all software is free except the MS stuff, not sure I understand the question. I'm not a diehard RS fan.
<slothscripts> Fyodorovna: How can I go about fixing that? I'm quite new to the whole partitioning game. I have yet to change anything myself, all the installation has been done based on recommended settings on the disc or whatever.
<zykotick9> Fyodorovna: i was just joking with ya ;)  it was a one liner.  take care.
<YohanMeister> do you have to be special or something to get anyone to talk to you here? Just wondering cause... errr....
<vtmng> new to ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, tghe bootscipt basically looks like you should be getting a grub menu with W7 in it not sure why. To remove the swaps you need to boot a like ubuntu cd and turn all swaps off and just have one equal to your ram. If it was me I would purge grub and reinstall it from the cli in the desktop.
<YohanMeister> Maybe what I'm posting isn't even appearing on anyone elses  screen - I see it on mine though... hmm...
<vtmng> is there an instructional or how to section on navigating the desktop?
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, I figured as such. :)
<AviD> hi friends i recently switched from win p to ubuntu oneiric
<vtmng> to learn how to make shortcuts/launchers, customize panels, etc
<MonkeyDust> YohanMeister  maybe nobody knows the answer to whatever your question was
<AviD> @vtmng hi i am also new to ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> zykotick9, I bought a toshiba a205 two days ago it had the vista oem discs had to reinstall it to see how bad vista is. It actually runs very fast without much of the toshiba junk, would not really use it just wondered.
<slothscripts> Fyodorovna: For removing swaps, is that reinstalling it, with custom partition this time instead?
<YohanMeister> MonkyDust: I suppose it's conceivable but I would think that out of all these people there's one other parson with a uefi system and ubuntu on it.
<milen8204> I can record troug my microphone but I have it as device and it`s volume is max waht should I do ?>
<AviD> can anyone suggest some good online resource to learn terminal commands and other useful things for ubuntu?
<vtmng> AviD: kinda of weird desktop
<AviD> dont think so
<AviD> i am kind of loving it
<AviD> i have installed gnome desktop
<raven> how to get tightvncserver to encode with maximum compression?
<vtmng> doesnt seem like there is much i can do with it, as in customize it
<YohanMeister> It's kinda frustrating just sitting here in the middle of an install, you know?
<AviD> its easier
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, your question is two fold here removal is not installing. I would use the something other option which is a custom install in the ubuntu gui, that asks where you want the install.
<vtmng> AviD: i have default one, whatever that is
<vtmng> a big bar on the side
<raven> how to get tightvncserver to encode with maximum compression?
<raven> tightvncserver howto maximum compression?
<MonkeyDust> YohanMeister  maybe this link helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<AviD> yes actually default one was slow i surfed a few websites and and installed gnome
<slothscripts> Fyodorovna: Okay! Thanks very much, I'll start to work with this and see where it gets me! Thanks for your help!
<AviD> its fast and easy i think for those who migrated from windows
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, you could reinstall, but your setup may be easily fixed especially since you can get to the ubuntu desktop.
<YohanMeister> MonkeyDust: I'll look at it again - maybe I missed something...
<YohanMeister> thx
<vtmng> yeah im going to look for something different too
<HelloWorld321> How do you associate a file type with a shell script?
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, good luck, knowing some basic grub stuff is helpful if you dual booting, so you don't have to reinstall.
<Fyodorovna> you're*
<slothscripts> Fyodorovna: The liveCD you are talking about, it is the same as the installation one correct? and you mean to say boot from it and fix it through the custom option there?
<taylanub> will the latest nvidia drivers work with 10.04 (it's LTS) ?  the card is geforce gt 520
<ibiwor> Hello! I usually connect to internet only after inputting username and password. How do I configure my network manager in that way?
<samra83> a7a
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, there is alternative=no desktop text install. There is the live cd=desktop. You are mixing things up I'm not sure by what you mean by fixing it I gave you a remove the swaps option, and fixing grub, and instructions on a custom install to what are you referring
<raven> tightvncserver howto maximum compression?
<CacheMoney> where do you typically save new software programs on Ubuntu?  For example, I just downloaded Sublime Text 2, and I'm not sure where's the best place to extract the files
<Shred00> anyone know of a ppa that tracks the latest nouveau driver for the oneiric kernel?
<slothscripts> Fyodorovna: Sorry for my ambiguity. Fixing grub, I will take the suggestion of purging it and reinstalling; in reference to the swaps, and fixing that, I am slightly lost as for that fix. That is what I was referring to.
<Shred00> the nouveau that's in oneiric's kernel seems pretty buggy around suspend/resume
<itaylor57> CacheMoney, i think that is in the repo
<CacheMoney> itaylor57: where do I find that?  You know on WIndows there is a programs folder within C:/, what is the equivalent on Ubuntu?
<AviD> can anyone suggest some good online resource to learn terminal commands and other useful things for ubuntu?
<itaylor57> CacheMoney, go to software center, enter sublime text2
<infernal> Hey can any help me take out BOINC from startup
<tensorpudding> AviD, there are classic guides to bash, the default shell, but they are old and possibly misleading
<xangua> !terminal | tensorpudding AviD
<ubottu> tensorpudding AviD: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AviD> tensorpudding,  I am new to ubuntu and want to learn as i have heard its a far more flexible and powerful OS than windows, so pls suggest some guide or website which gives step by step lessons ; I have tried ubuntu forems but they are too complex
<infernal> i tried update-rc.d boinc-client remove, but it didnt work
<tensorpudding> AviD, check out the link that xangua posted
<HelloWorld321> I've setup a script that works just fine, that opens IE7 .URL files with firefox.  I'm trying to use "mime-open --ask-default" to run it, and it asks, and then it says it's doing it, and then ... nothing.  How do I associate .URL files with my .sh script?
<YohanMeister> infernal: what about "System > Preferences > Startup Applications"  ?
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, the purge and reinstall of grub can be done from the ubuntu desktop of the install if you can get in or a live cd, just make sure you know what your doing.
<infernal> Fyodorovna: the only thing on there is gnome sound
<Fyodorovna> slothscripts, the script did not look like you needed a purge I suspect more user error here really.]
<Fyodorovna> infernal, what?
<storyteller_> man of rpm looks like "rpm(8)" ,what does that 8 represent ?
<AviD> thnx tensorpudding , xangua, ubottu
<bastidrazor> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Oneiric   AviD
<itaylor57> CacheMoney, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/sublime-text-2-ppa-separate-development.html
<infernal> Fyodorovna: i lounched startup applications, and the only thing on the list is  "GNOME login sound", Ubuntu 11.04
<itaylor57> !ppa | CacheMoney
<ubottu> CacheMoney: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Fyodorovna> infernal, unless you have changed yhour nic we have not communicated
<AviD> thnx bastidrazor , I have already read that whole wiki
<electroshock_> damn ubuntu is getting nice
<storyteller_>   
<infernal> Fyodorovna: i'm sorry, My mistake :)
<Fyodorovna> infernal, no biggeie. :)
<infernal> YohanMeister: The only thing in there is "GNOME login sound", Ubuntu 11.04
<YohanMeister> infernal: then I'm not sure. There should be a way to do it through the command line but I don't know what it is - sorry.
<fga> storyteller_: it's the section (such as 1: for user commands, 8 for system admin commands etc) - you can pass that as a parameter with -S option
<peppe__> ciao a tutti
<peppe__> !list
<ubottu> peppe__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sharkmap> hello. I am trying set the default runlevel so when I boot it does not start xserver. I have googled everything I can think of, but results seem to be very old or not specific to 11.10. Can someone point me to an up to date website that will explain simply changing the runlevel so I can boot to console, no x-server, so I can install the nvidia drivers? I have googeled this for 4 hours with no sucess. please help. thanks in adance.
<fga> storyteller_: it's useful in case you have commands that can appear in different sections
<bastidrazor> !nox | sharkmap
<ubottu> sharkmap: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<CacheMoney> ubottu:  I downloaded Sublime Text 2 from their website www.sublimetext.com/2   Was that the wrong approach?  If not, where should have I stored that file?
<ubottu> CacheMoney: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sharkmap> thank you bastidrazor I will try that now.
<storyteller_> @fga:thank you, Got it now :)
<bastidrazor> sharkmap: you could drop to a tty, ctrl alt F1, then sudo service lightdm stop, then install your driver then restart lightdm, sudo service lightdm start, then go back to tty7 with ctrl alt F7
<CacheMoney> itaylor57: I downloaded Sublime Text 2 from their website www.sublimetext.com/2   Was that the wrong approach?  If not, where should have I stored that file?
<sharkmap> thank you bastidrazor I will try that also
<itaylor57> CacheMoney, it is best to get new software from the software center (official repo) then use a ppa if not in the official, find a deb, and last compile/run your own
<CacheMoney> itaylor57:  thanks for the info.  I'm brand new to Linux, so trying to figure out the basics.  thanks
<MonkeyDust> CacheMoney  you're a windows user?
<CacheMoney> *was a Windows user
<MonkeyDust> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<CacheMoney> MonkeyDust:  Thanks!
<itaylor57> CacheMoney, also be careful it looks like they want a fee to run sublime according to the website
<andyland> How do I add multiple shared folders in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<andyland> whats the syntax
<sharkmap> <bastidrazor>
<infernal> Hey, is 12.04 fully out?
<CacheMoney> itaylor57: yeah I think they want you to pay for it after 30 days.  I'm okay doing so, unless you know of a better text editor to use when dev Rails
<ssta> infernal: nope, next month sometime
<infernal> Ye so i tought, i'm just wondering why is update manager offerint to upgrade to 12.04LTS
<itaylor57> CacheMoney, i know nothing of rails development, i am a java programmer so i work in eclipse
<webnet> itaylor57, eclipse?!? lol netbeanz ftw :P
<jacksparrow> lol
<itaylor57> webnet, its the tool we use at work so I go with what i know
<webnet> :) thats what matters
<webnet> its what works for you
<majorzed> sorry, do you guys know how to hide join notifications from mIRC?
<majorzed> Just realized today I don't know how to.
<webnet> majorized
<bastidrazor> sharkmap: yes?
<sharkmap> bastidrazor: thank you so much. I googled everything I could think of, and couldn't find this info. But your directions worked perfectly.
<bastidrazor> sharkmap: you're welcome.
<webnet> majorized try #mirc
<majorzed> t
<majorzed> *ty
<sharkmap> bastidrazor: if I could ask one more thing...how do I verify that unity is running in 3D mode?
<subz3r0> majorzed, --> /help
<webnet> majorized np
<bastidrazor> sharkmap: when you login did you choose Ubuntu or Ubuntu 2D.. also you can check in terminal with ps aux|grep -i unity-2d  .. if you get no results then you're in 3D
<Guest59626> hi
<webnet> Guest59626, hello do you have a question
<sharkmap> bastidrazor: i chose unity. my grep only returns the grep entry, no others. i assume this means it is working correctly? again thanks for your help.
<bastidrazor> sharkmap: you're using 3D yes.
<sharkmap> happy dance!
 * bastidrazor does the penguin
 * majorzed slap
<webnet> ^how do you do tht?
<majorzed> :facepalm:
 * majorzed shows webnet
<majorzed> type /me
<webnet> oh ok. lol
<majorzed> well, /me <whatevr>
 * webnet now knows how :P
 * webnet ty majorized
<CacheMoney> I installed Ubuntu (32-bit) on an old laptop yeterday and it went fairly smoothly (after setting up the wireless card).  However, I'd like to now dual-boot with my new laptop but I'm unsure if I should go with the 32-bit or 64-bit version.  On the Ubuntu page it says 32-bit (recommended)
<majorzed> np np
<subz3r0> CacheMoney, well it depends on the cpu
<CacheMoney> subz3r0:  I have AMD dual-core with 4gb of RAM
<webnet> CacheMoney, 32 bit. the site tells you recommended accoring to the processor type accessing it
<subz3r0> CacheMoney, well so i would choose the 64bit version
<Seven_Six_Two> ever since the 3.* kernel, I haven't been able to record sound with my built in mic. I've played with alsamixer and the pulse settings, but nothing fixes it.
<bastidrazor> CacheMoney: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo   ..if you get a result you have a 64bit processor and could use the amd64 version
<CacheMoney> i was viewing the page on my old laptop, I'm going to visit the page on my new laptop and see what they recommend
<Bulbasaur> hi everyone
<diego> help
<bastidrazor> CacheMoney: its going to say the same thing. it does not check anything on your computer to determine that.
<subz3r0> CacheMoney, it doesnt matter what the manufacturer recomment. its matters which cpu is used
<webnet> diego | !ask
<webnet> !ask | diego
<ubottu> diego: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diego> !ask
<Bulbasaur> I really need your help... I just installed Ubuntu in this computer but the system is ridiculously slow, what can I do to improve it?
<webnet> !ask | Bulbasaur
<ubottu> Bulbasaur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CacheMoney> I have a 64-bit CPU... just wondering if I will run into more challenges using Ubuntu 64-bit (I'm new to Linux and want to reduce the friction for adoption)
<Seven_Six_Two> CacheMoney, I don't think so. I have 64, and haven't had any problems related to it.
<apasdnom> CacheMoney: No, using a 64bits version of GNU/Linux is as easy as a 32bits version
<davide> ciao
<webnet> CacheMoney, shouldnt all major software runs 64 bit and 32 bit apps will run fine on a 64 bit os, if you have a cpu and mobo thats 64 bit you should be fine
<CacheMoney> okay.  I'll go with 64bits then
<bastidrazor> CacheMoney: the only thing to think about is the 32bit version will see only 3.2GB of RAM. the 64bit will see all you have. there is no real difference other than that.
<webnet> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<webnet> hmm. what is the ! thing for the 32 bit kernel that can run more ram...
<webnet> i always forget
<elijah> Should phpmyadmin be installing into /usr/share/ or /var/www/?
<Bulbasaur> I just installed Ubuntu on a P4 3Ghz, 1GB RAM, 120GB hard drive, etc, but it seems to be running extremely slow. Any idea on what I can do to speed it up?
<Zaitzev> the former
<webnet> Bulbasaur, what are you running on it?
<webnet> anything open
<webnet> installed etc that is sucking ram/proc pwr up?
<bastidrazor> Bulbasaur: you may want to use Ubuntu 2D at login
<webnet> ^^ that as well
<elijah> Bulbasaur: It could be your video drivers
<Bulbasaur> webnet, I just have the basic installation + xchat
<binger> Hi all, am having an issue in ubuntu 11.10 whereby I can't get the wired connection to work.  Wireless is ok.  Wired was working until I was forced to shutdown the PC with the power button because even alt-sysrq=reisub wouldn't work.  I suspect that there is an issue in the routing table but am not sure how to resolve. When I try to ifup eth0 I get rtnetlink answers file exists.  See the routing
<binger> table info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878250/  Please advise.
<elijah> Bulbasaur: Do you know what video card you have?
<Bulbasaur> bastidrazor, how can I do that?
<webnet> ok Bulbasaur, tyr seeing what is eating up juice in the system monitopr
<Bulbasaur> elijah, not really sure, but probably an old one.
 * webnet is leaving for a few minutes
<bastidrazor> Bulbasaur: when you're asked to enter your password at login click the circle in the top right corner of that dialog window.
<elijah> Bulbasaur: Can you search for the app called "system info" from unity launcher?
<binger> also note that the wired connection works fine in windows 7
<elijah> Bulbasaur: It should tell you your graphics/video card model
<Bulbasaur> elijah, I found system monitor, is ythis it?
<the-penguin> Anybody have trouble logging in with LighDM after an upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 1?
<elijah> Bulbasaur: No
<ved_> hello to all
<binger> and have tried setting it up with a static ip address with no luck
<ved_> i am on 11.10
<the-penguin> sorry, wrong channel :3
<o0ps> Bulbasaur: in terminal type lspci | grep Display
<ved_> cairo dock is amazing
<ved_> when i want to install kate in gnome it shows 59 mb to download why
<tenbill> it' better to make a fresh install of ubuntu instead an upgrade,alaways
<ved_> agree
<pangolin> ved_ : it also needs to download and install some qt libs
<Bulbasaur> o0ps, that did nothing, apparently
<ved_> and it is same with ktorrent
<tenbill> ...ubuntu restricted extras.....maybe
<danboid> I'm getting errors like this under 11.10 -  libqt4-dev: Depends: libqt4-dbus (= 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8) but 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8.1 is installed.
<Bulbasaur> so, basically, the speed may be due to an old graphics card?
<o0ps> Bulbasaur: in terminal type lspci | grep VGA
<elijah> Bulbasaur: when you press the super/windows key does a search menu come up?
<pangolin> ved_ : correct, there are dependencies that are needed.
<Bulbasaur> o0ps, "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Bulbasaur> "
<o0ps> Bulbasaur: so there is your video card
<elijah> Bulbasaur: Great, next step is to install the Nvidia drivers
<ved_> why my laptop got freeze somtime it happen with all gnome Os but not with  KDE
<Bulbasaur> from the "Aditional Drivers" option?
<elijah> Bulbasaur: yes
<elijah> Bulbasaur: choose recommended
<elijah> Bulbasaur: that should have a great deal
<bastidrazor> Bulbasaur: install nvidia-current but that card is really old and may not be up to par to run Unity in 3D. i have that same card in an old box and it could not do 3D Unity.
<elijah> Bulbasaur: *help
<Guest59626> dang how do i send a message to specific user
<CacheMoney1> I downloaded XChat through the Ubuntu Software Center but in order to verify my license I need to copy the license file into the same folder as the xchat.exe file.  Where is this file located?
<Guest59626> \nick orion
<bastidrazor> CacheMoney1: xchat is free in Ubuntu.
<Bulbasaur> elijah, currently doing it...
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I change the number of desktops?
<CacheMoney1> bastidrazor:  I didnt know that.  I was forced to buy a license on Windows
<elijah> Bulbasaur: K, that should help but as bastidrazor is saying maybe you will have to downgrade the 3d environment somehow, I don't know how to do that though
<danboid> As you can see, 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8.1 is newer than  4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8 in this example so why is stuff no installing?
<ved_> why my laptop got freeze somtime it happen with all gnome Os but not with  KDE
<ved_> please
<tenbill> anyway ,what does a windoz user in a ubuntu chat :))
<Guest59626> \nick orion
<binger> anyone have a few minutes to look at my issue above?
<tenbill> maybe you have a issue with xorg
<elijah> Hey guys, I have a folder somehow named "~" in root. Is this supposed to be there?
<Bulbasaur> elijah, no problem there, I just want to use the system, "looks" aren't all that important to me.
<tenbill> what graphiccard do you have?
<elijah> Bulbasaur: I had a laptop the other day that was slow even with nvidia drivers, the suggestion I got was to put Xubuntu on it, it was way faster running Xubuntu, so you may try that also.
<Bulbasaur> elijah, what's the difference between the two?
<elijah> Bulbasaur: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce as the GUI, it looks and behaves very differently graphically
<iLogical> I've had installed several different GNU/Linux distros that worked very well and fast in this computer, a desktop. Recently I've installed Debian, it was slow, sensibly slower than any other distros. I did already use Debian on this machine having a normal speed. I recall Debian being the fastest distro I've ever used, and that was indeed strange, the turning point to change to Ubuntu was when I started
<iLogical>  to get black screens that wouldn't go away, the keyboard with lights off, not being possible turning on numlock or CTRL+ALT+F1-2,3,etc. Only rebooting could make the problem go away. So I installed Ubuntu, thing that was complicated, several times I would get a black screen or blank screen, but I got it through after trying several times. The problem persisted, and I sometimes get this problem.
<sda1986> hi all, i'm starting using python to do same simple tools, online i found my solution but i cannot understand it! can you explain me what this line does? vcmd = (e.register(validate), '%P')
<iLogical> The problem is much more prevalent on Ubuntu. It occourred with its Live USB thing many times. It occourred in Debian too, but much less.
<iLogical> Working logs:
<iLogical> http://pastebin.com/dhDbJ7LM
<iLogical> http://pastebin.com/qPHhstrb
<Bulbasaur> elijah, I may try that later, but I really would prefer to stick to Ubuntu
<elijah> Bulbasaur: but is the same core, packages install the same. Kinda like a car that has the same engine and transmission but the controls to operate it are a bit different and it has a different body on it
<y0om4> is chrome os as popular as ubuntu now?
<Guest59626> how do i highlight message for person
<elijah> Bulbasaur: yeah, i hear you there. I like the new Ubuntu quite a bit and Xubuntu is a completely different environment
<Bulbasaur> elijah, it's just that I don't know much about Linux, so I'd rather stick to the basics, since I'm a member of a translation team
<elijah> Bulbasaur: good idea
<binger> nvidia drivers..that reminds me is there a video driver that will let me set dual monitors?
<binger> the ones suggested in additional drivers don't seem to do it
<binger> tenbill were you talking to me re: xorg?
<o0ps> binger: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<Bulbasaur> well, apparently I have to reboot
<Bulbasaur> elijah, thanks for your help, I'll probably brb
<binger> o0ps: thanks for the link
<binger> Need help with the wired connection.  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/878250/ for routing tables.  It works under windows and was working in ubuntu.  I've looked at etc/network/interfaces and etc/resolv.conf.  Tried static ip too.  Anyone see anything odd with the route table.  I'm not real keen on this.  Thanks.
<binger> I get rtnetlink answers file exists when I do ifup eth0 so I suspect there's a conflict that I need to resolve but not sure.
<Bulbasaur> hey everyone
<Bulbasaur> apparently, having installed the NVidia drivers sped up the system a bit
<ironm> hello. Please allow me one question. I am getting an error (s. pastebin) when I try to create an  ubuntu live image on oneiric (11.10) using live builder 3.0-a45 ... details: http://paste.debian.net/159351/
<webnet> Bulbasaur, good!
<Bulbasaur> now, does anyone know how to disable effects, etc?
<ironm> I have the same error also on ubuntu 12.04 beta1 (precise)
<ActionParsnip> Bulbasaur: log into unity2d
<Bulbasaur> ActionParsnip, no idea on what that is :\
<Bulbasaur> or how to do that...
<webnet> Bulbasaur, log out of unity. at the login scren select unity 2d instead of unity
<ActionParsnip> Bulbasaur: log off and click the cog near your username
<Bulbasaur> but will I have to do that every time? Because I set this account for automatic logon
<Bulbasaur> brb
<ActionParsnip> Bulbasaur: the last session is remembered
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest70802
<ubottu> Guest70802: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest70802> ok. i will leave
<ActionParsnip> Guest
<iLogical_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11757426
<ActionParsnip> Just a friendly warning, looking after your security
<Seven_Six_Two> What is the best way to go back to a 2.6 kernel? Ever since 3.0 I haven't been able to use my mic. I've gone through lots of forums to no avail. I've been using ubuntu since 7.10, so it's not that I just don't understand. Before the 2.6 kernel was taken out of the repos, sound worked when using 2.6, but none of the 3.0.* work at all. I have nvidia mcp77/78 sound
<webnet> Seven_Six_Two, there isnt one. at least not an easy one.
<ved_> any one can help me about sqlmap
<webnet> !ask | ved_
<ubottu> ved_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ved_> waht are the sytax to use sqlmap
<Seven_Six_Two> webnet, seriously? I guess I could try Precise, but if that doesn't work, I'm going distro shopping. It's been a while.
<carl_> lu
<ved_> i am on ubuntu
<Bulbasaur> back, once more
<root_> ubottu i use openbsd which default is root. i am now in another directory
<ved_> any one
<ved_> please
<Bulbasaur> ActionParsnip, I selected "Ubuntu classic (no effects)", is this it?
<ved_> [WARNING] GET parameter 'start' is not dynamic whats that?
<root__> salut
<ActionParsnip> Bulbasaur: sure
<Bulbasaur> it is still sort of slow :\
<Bulbasaur> any more ideas?
<root__> hello word
<root__> how are you
<root__> i am
<root__> hack attck
<webnet> Seven_Six_Two, i have issues with everything past 2.6.35...     27.6.38+ and  my display dont work, tried to go back without reinstall...
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webnet> system was fubared
<scarleo> Hi, where is my private key stored when I generate it with Seahorse?
<pangolin> !fr | root__
<ubottu> root__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Whiskey> and if you watch the script. both is exactly the same, so how it can fails are relly strange :D
<ActionParsnip> root_: running stuff as root when not needed isn't smart
<Seven_Six_Two> webnet, that's too bad. This is the first serious problem that I've had since having to install video drivers manually (pre-jockey)
<Seven_Six_Two> webnet, I've heard good things about Suse and laptops. That might be my next stop.
<webnet> Seven_Six_Two, 12.04 yes?
<pangolin> scarleo : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto should have the answer
<Seven_Six_Two> webnet, yeah, I'm going to try that first. I know it's still beta.
<Seven_Six_Two> webnet, it's brutal. no mic for months now. no skype, no google chat, no sound recorder
<webnet> Seven_Six_Two, yeah. in 10.10 where i am stuck i cant use webcam
<psusi> Seven_Six_Two, if you can narrow it down to which kernel version it broke in, and file a bug report, that would help get it fixed.  You can try each mainline kernel version here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Bulbasaur> I heard about something called prelink, can this really help me here?
<Seven_Six_Two> webnet, the worst part is that I can't even see anything wrong. the hardware is detected and appears exactly as it always has.
<root_> i understand and not root as far as i know. i am in my home directory. i am not well versed in openbsd and the default root.
<scarleo> pangolin, thanks but I have been through that page many times without finding where the private key is
<Seven_Six_Two> psusi, it broke with the first 3. kernel that made it in to the repo. and every kernel after that.
<psusi> Seven_Six_Two, right, but if you could narrow it down more precisely to which mainline version, it would help
<velko> Seven_Six_Two, you can check in synaptic if you have package named "linux-image-2.6-686" and install it if it's there
<Seven_Six_Two> velko, there haven't been any 2.6 in the repos for a while.
<Seven_Six_Two> psusi, I might do that, but those are very very vanilla, without the ubuntu patches, and won't work with binary drivers...
<velko> Seven_Six_Two, tough luck
<Seven_Six_Two> psusi, I was reading about the mainline ppa, and I was wondering, should I add it as a ppa, or just grab the debs that I require?
<psusi> Seven_Six_Two, true... but the more specific you can nail down where it broke, the more likely it is to get fixed, and then you can go back to running the normal kernel
<psusi> Seven_Six_Two, if you add it as a ppa you will only be able to install versions for your current ubuntu release... so I'd say just download 'em
<psusi> Seven_Six_Two, of course, if you are still running oneiric, and think it worked some time after 2.6.39, then adding it as a ppa should be good enough
<ra1ndr0p> is this the right place to come to get help with ndiswrapper
<ra1ndr0p> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> psusi, I'm on oneiric, but unfortunately I don't remember the exact version. There was a time when there was 2.6.** in the repo at the same time as the new 3.0.**. That's when it worked last. The latest 2.6.**. I went back and forth between the two versions, and only the older one worked.
<psusi> Seven_Six_Two, then I'd say try that 2.6.39-oneiric mainline build and see if it works, then try more recent ones until it breaks... if you can get it down to works in X, breaks in X+1, that would really narrow down the set of changes that could have caused the problem, making it much easier to find
<Seven_Six_Two> psusi, thanks for the advice. I'll give that a try.
<Bulbasaur> people, how can I put an icon for Firefox in my desktop? Is it possible? Because this computer will be for my mom, and she is used up to that sort of thing.
<Zizzu> gnome-tweak-tool
<psusi> Bulbasaur, the big firefox icon sitting on the left side of the screen isn't obvious enough?
<ubuntu> can sombody pls help me repair grub?  I have tried the steps on several web pages including installing "boot-repair". still not working.  I have my partiton map written on paper
<Bulbasaur> psusi, it's not :P
<psusi> Bulbasaur, I mean, whether it is there, or an inch further to the right doesn't make any difference
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall
<diego> xddc send #file
<pangolin> !warez > diego
<ubottu> diego, please see my private message
<psusi> ubuntu, google "boot info script", download and run it, and pastebin the results
<ubuntu> ok psusi
<diego> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Danielino> salve
<Danielino> !list
<ubottu> Danielino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<diego> salve
<Bulbasaur> btw, I just installed unity-2d, how can I actually use it?
<SHOVELL> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pangolin> Bulbasaur : log out and at the login screen select Unity 2d
<Bulbasaur> ok, brb
<diego> #ubuntu-bots.
<superdave321> diego: /join #ubuntu-bots
<frnasani_attotec> hi
<frnasani_attotec> can any body help me
<superdave321> goahead and ask. you don't have to ask to ask...
<frnasani_attotec> i wont stop mouse auto click on ubuntu 11.10
<subz3r0> !ask frnasani_attotec
<frnasani_attotec> how i can do that
<superdave321> !ask | frnasani_attotec
<ubottu> frnasani_attotec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<frnasani_attotec> ok i asked my question  and i wait for answer
<frnasani_attotec> no answer !!
<SHOVELL> hey i cant see any partitions in gparted and i want to make partitions help
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  can you see them if you type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal?
<Slasher`> does anyone know how i can make kvkbd come up automatically on the ubuntu login screen please?
<Fonzie> Does anyone have a tip for an application that can generate and push serious ammounts of TCP/UDP traffic?
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust, yes but i dont think it look=s correct
<frnasani_attotec>  
<frnasani_attotec> hey i wont stop mouse auto click on ubuntu 11.10 any help to do that
<slackin> Good afternoon everyone! What a rainy day, perfect for updating the systems and watchin sometin on the telli!
<velko> frnasani_attotec, your question does not make sense
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  use pastebin to show us what sudo fdisk -l looks like
<SHOVELL> http://pastebin.com/us59WELt
<SHOVELL> sda is what i am having issues MonkeyDust
<esad_> my wireless card doesn t work can you help me?
<wolfmitchell> Can I make an actual desktp environment like Gnome completely in Bash? Or do I have to learn other languages?
<wolfmitchell> *desktop
<MonkeyDust> ambitious plans, wolfmitchell ?
<wolfmitchell> Maybe >.<
<wolfmitchell> But is it possible?
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  and gparted does not show any?
<Guest78512> how do i send message to others in this channel
<webnet> !offtopic | webnet
<ubottu> webnet, please see my private message
<Guest78512> web net go to #talk bios please
<hiro89> hello!
<superdave321> Guest78512: what are you trying to do?
<devish> hi i have successfully installed tomcat on ubuntu but unable to deploy a site on it , i copied my war file into webapps but locahost/myproject is not visisble
<ActionParsnip> Guest78512: you can use    /msg nick message    be sure to ASK first. if you simply want to address them in the channel you can tab complete their nick and it will highlight for them
<Guest78512> send webnet a message
<devish> is some additional settings are required
<hiro89> !list
<ubottu> hiro89: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Guest78512: try:  /msg webnet hi
<subz3r0> ---> /query nick
<subz3r0> :)
<SHOVELL> corret and the diskutility shows that there is a giant partition at the end of the drive
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust,
<Guest78512> it did not work son
<esad_> how can i use my wireless card on ubuntu 10.04
<esad_> it is broadcom
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<subz3r0> what chipset?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| esad_
<ubottu> esad_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CFHowlett> esad_   with effort but it can be done ...
<subz3r0> ActionParsnip, thx ;)
<YohanMeister> If anyone knows, I need to find out the exact name of the selection you make in the "Use as" area of the installer. This is for the system partition on a uefi install. What I need to know is what selection you are supposed to make in that area for a uefi install.
<binger> i tried to follow http://ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html but am getting an error with it not being able to find/install nvidia-glx package.
<wolfmitchell> Is it possible to make a desktop environment completely in bash?
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  same issue if you boot from a live cd / usb ?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: how do you mean?
<velko> wolfmitchell, no
<Trigger> How can I change the hostname of my pc without reinstalling linux
<akkadico> vi saluto
<akkadico> !list
<ubottu> akkadico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust,  yes
<Tynach> Can anyone here me? Is my Internet working?
<wolfmitchell> Eg. use Bash to make a desktop environment like Gnome 2 (Or 1)
<subz3r0> Tynach, no your inet is not working
<ActionParsnip> Trigger: open /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts for editting with: gksudo gedit    and edit BOTH at the same time, then save both and reboot
<forevis> Tynach, no ;/
<velko> Trigger, change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<superdave321> 1hi | tynach
<superdave321> !hi | tynach
<Tynach> Good, people are responding to me. Thanks, that's all I needed to know :)
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: bash is a scripting language, so no. You can compile code in a bash shell to build the environment
<wolfmitchell> Dangit.
<subz3r0> velko, any chance to change it temporaly?
<Trigger> thanks
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  what does gparted look like use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<wolfmitchell> I only know bash. Too lazy to learn other languages.
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  what does gparted look like? use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<subz3r0> "temporarily"
<wolfmitchell> Other than PHP >.<
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: if you want Gnome2 there are forks but they are not supported here
<velko> subz3r0, the hostname? just change it back after you're done
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<Hopsy> can someone help me please? what can I do witch this? http://gyazo.com/8f7b44df167427bf7c7646a513478249.png?1331496676
<MonkeyDust> wolfmitchell  but not lazy enough to invent and create a complete new DE ?
<antivirtel> Hi! I've added a PPA, because of the beta GIMP (http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu/) lib dependency: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/testing/ubuntu/ - unfortunately, it upgrades my unity and a lots of other packages. I'm looking for a method, how to prioritize it goodly, because I can pin the host only(ppa.launchpad.net), and I don't want it. I've other LP PPAs. The second question is, how can I downgrade (expect the required l
<antivirtel> ib)?
<subz3r0> velko, should work with a shell script too, doesnt it?
<velko> subz3r0, i don't see any reason why not. haven't tried it though
<wolfmitchell> I mean I don't like learning new scripting languages...
<subz3r0> velko, thx :)
<MonkeyDust> antivirtel  you won't find much support for PPAs here
<robson> xir
<robson> swdckwjcnqw
<robson> cqwc
<robson> qwc
<robson> q
<FloodBot1> robson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robson> wedcw
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03112012-031442pm.php
<antivirtel> MonkeyDust, it is just repo management..., I could write repo A, and repo B...
<outro> quit
<Hopsy> SHOVELL: what happened?
<bouzbou> hi, I've installed ubuntu near windows, but I'm I launch my computer, I'm not asked if I want to go to ubuntu or winfows, it goes directly to windows, do you know why?
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  i guess /dev/sda is simply not used and your system is installed on /dev/sdb or so
<ActionParsnip> bouzbou: did you install ubuntu to a seperate physical drive?
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust, nope i am running off sda right now
<bouzbou> no I chose the split option
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  idd, fdisk -l says that
<ActionParsnip> bouzbou: boot to the liveCD and install grub to the drive. You can use this guide: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<velko> Hopsy, according to this link it could be a sign for bad sectors. http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<Hopsy> velko: and what to do now :(
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust, what idd?
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  idd, /dev/sda is being used, is what i mean
<wolfmitchell> In bash is there a way to perminently store a variable (that updates) on every run? And the value it holds?
<velko> Hopsy, make a backup as fast as you can. get a new drive. this may continue to work but creeping data corruption is a real danger.
<Hopsy> velko: how to make bakeup? I cant reach it
<MonkeyDust> wolfmitchell  better ask that in #bash
<Hopsy> back up *
<wolfmitchell> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust,  i am running ubuntu from sda1
<pythonsnake> hi
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  yes, it shows, I wonder why gparted shows something else
<pythonsnake> is it ok to have a cpu at max frequency but low load?
<velko> Hopsy, if you have enough free space on a bigger drive you can copy every bit from the old one via "dd". later you can attempt recovery on this image
<bouzbou> ActionParsnip: do I need to do it with an USB or I can  use the CD I have instead?
<superdave321> velko: Ooh, I've been needing something like that...
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  the only thing that comes on my mind, is that you didn't start gparted as root, but i'm not sure if that's even possible or makes a difference
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust,  \that image i showed has the disk utility in it on the bottom right ant is shows a huge partition at the end that doesnt exits
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust, i am running gparted as root
<binger>  i tried to follow http://ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html but am getting an error with it not being able to find/install nvidia-glx package.  Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  the Windows Trick: have you restarted your pc to see if it changes something?
<oldos2er> binger: That article is from 2007. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<binger> oldos2er ubuntu 11.10
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust, yes
<oldos2er> binger: Do you have the Nvidia proprietary drivers installed?
<superdave321> MonkeyDust: "Hello, IT. Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<MonkeyDust> SHOVELL  the strangest thing, no further advice, maybe somebody else can help
<SHOVELL> MonkeyDust,  ok thanks
<binger> Not at the moment.  Hmm...should install the recommended ones from additional drivers and then follow that web page???
<oldos2er> binger: Don't follow that article, it's out of date
<jefinc`> SHOVELL; what was the question?
<binger> oldos2er what do you suggest I do?
<terryd> #list
<terryd> help
<terryd> ?help
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall
<binger> oldos2er I was following it because someone else posted earlier. :)
<oldos2er> binger: Once you install the proprietary drivers, run gksu nvidiaa-settings to enable twin view
<oldos2er> *nvidia
<SHOVELL> jefinc`,  gparted shows no partition table
<Mavrik> guys, what gives with slow desktop performance when using nVidia proprietary drivers?
<SHOVELL> jefinc`, but fdisk does for sda and i do not want to loose the information
<binger> oldos2er ok will give that a shot.  There are several drivers listed there.  Should I stick with the recommended one?  I've had it installed but it does seem to slow the system down.
<oldos2er> binger: which nvidi card you have?
<oldos2er> *nvidia
<MonkeyDust> jefinc`  this is SHOVELL 's situation http://pastebin.com/us59WELt http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03112012-031442pm.php
<oldos2er> binger: yes, i would go with the recommended ones
<guntbert> terryd:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<binger> oldos2er geforce something.  Is there a way to look within ubuntu?  I am running it dual boot with win7, not sure how to see hardware in ubuntu
<subz3r0> Terryd, /help , /list
<oldos2er> binger: lspci | grep VGA
<oldos2er> binger: run that in a terminal, it should show which card you have
<makara> in the hit TV series Dallas, who played the part of Bobby's wife Pamela Ewing?
<guntbert> !ot | makara
<ubottu> makara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<binger> oldos2er: geforce 7150M/nforce 630M (rev A2)
<oldos2er> binger: that's an older card? install the recommended drivers (from additional drivers)
<visof> hello
<subz3r0> makara, the mum of cpt. kirk
<binger> oldos2er laptop is probably 3 or 4 years old, will try the recommended ones.
<oldos2er> binger: hopefully you should be good to go
<binger> thanks
<oldos2er> binger: you're welcome
<ed__> im
<makara> subz3r0: hmmm, not that I know of. It was Victoria Principal
<aperson> When using @weekly in my crontab, when does the week start?
<guntbert> makara: please keep your comments here to ubuntu support only
<devish> does copying the war files and then running localhost:8080/project do not run project in linux
<devish> in tomcat
<dicannamas> i have a webcam that works fine when i use it to take pictures but i had tryed use it in a messenger like amsn and skype and the webcam does not load...what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb
<guntbert> aperson: @weekly creates an entry with day 0 = sunday - see man 5 crontab
<aperson> guntbert➽ thanks, so it starts on sunday
<ActionParsnip> aperson: if you have a desktop UI, you can use gnome-schedule :)
<velko> dicannamas, try starting skype from the command line like this "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" if it works - put it in a script and start that script instead of skype directly
<aperson> ActionParsnip➽ this is for a cron job on my server that makes automated reddit posts
<ActionParsnip> aperson: gotcha
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> I've ran do-release-upgrade from hardy to lucid.
<binger> oldos2er well the gksu nvidia-settings brought up the gui but it's not detecting the external monitor
<sbarcteam> When running lsb-release -a I am still getting a printout of "Hardy".
<sbarcteam> what did I do wrong ?
<velko> dicannamas, since onecric the command is actually "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" and if you are using 64-big "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype". make sure you have installed libv4l-0 (or lib32v4l-0 if you are on 64-bit)
<dicannamas> velko, ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<ubuntu> Can sombody please help me?  I have nuked grub and can't seem to reinstall it.  I have tried several walkthrus even installed "boot-repair" still no dice. I am on an xubuntu live cd and I have a partition map writtin down.
<ubuntu> when I type "sudo grub-install dev/cciss/c0d0" I get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'."
<oldos2er> binger: it doesn't show in 'Xserver Display Configuration'?
<tony__> h
<antivirtel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112142/prioritize-ppa-repos-with-the-same-host
<antivirtel> MonkeyDust - see above!
<pythonsnake> does cpu frequency affects its temp?
<webnet> anyon eknow a way to look up th epid for a proicess from command line?
<webnet> i was going to use pgrep
<pythonsnake> change*
<webnet> but i donnt want to install anything
<ActionParsnip> webnet: ps -ef | grep something | awk '{print $1}'
<webnet> cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> webnet: or:  pidof processname
<webnet> oh that's be faster
<webnet> :D
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<webnet> ActionParsnip, thanks worked great! :D
<ActionParsnip> webnet: both are fairly instantaneous, pidof requires you to get the processname spot on
<binger> oldos2er actually i think that it detects it but there's no option for "twinview" or similar that I can see. Maybe need a different driver? I'll do some more googling.
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip,  already instelled
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: what is the output of: uname -m
<oldos2er> binger: you clicked the dropdown menu next to 'configuration'?
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, i686
<binger> oldos2er: it shows as an option in a dropdown menu on the display configuration but the gui is only showing one monitor at a time and the second as "disabled"
<ActionParsnip> pythonsnake: a CPU running slower will generate less heat, it can also use less power
<us12> hello. can anybody help me with dualboot please ?
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<pythonsnake> :(
<binger> oldos2er got it i think :):):)
<oldos2er> binger: click the disabled monitor, then the configuration dropdown menu for twin view
<binger> that's what i just stumbled on.
<oldos2er> binger: it's confusing, i know
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: try:    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<binger> thanks again.  am now a happy camper
<oldos2er> binger: cool, glad you got it going
<MonkeyDust> webnet  try pgrep -l
<us12> anyone?
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot| us12
<ubottu> us12: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: tab complete the file names in terminal, you get the idea
<nfm> Hi all, I want to use the 'beep' program to let me know when dvdbackup is finished, but it doesn't make any sound. I have loaded the pcspkr module, and I can't figure out what else I'm missing. I'm on 11.10 64-bit
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, what?
<MonkeyDust> nfm  in a Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM, go there and press M
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, one minute i go verify the names in the folders
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: does the /usr/lib/libv4l exist? if so what files are in there, do they sound like the ones in the commands given so far?
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: bit of fuzzy logic speeds things up
<nfm> MonkeyDust: Yep, it was muted! It works now. Thanks!
<us12> MonkeyDust: read it but, dont think that fully understand what to do :(
<us12> *i
<Macaroni> i'm on Ubuntu 10.04 and i've just installed spotify, but it crashes after i type in my username and password, does anyone else experience this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Macaroni: spotify as in the native app or via wine
<us12> MonkeyDust: i found something like this - http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/  is this is good idea to use this?
<Macaroni> ActionParsnip, the native app
<MonkeyDust> us12  what was your question again?
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, the folder is there but with a luck on it...does it make any difference?
<ActionParsnip> Macaroni: run it in a termnal, the output may help
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: its owned by root, you should be able to enter it
<Macaroni> ok, i'll give it a try, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Macaroni: did you install it with the PPA?
<Macaroni> yes
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, doesnt show at first but qhen i search it show with a luck which i could open no problem
<us12> MonkeyDust:  i cant start use dualboot after resizing win7 partition
<Macaroni> the one from spotify site
<ActionParsnip> Macaroni: you may want to contact the ppa maintainer. I use the same app in precise and its fine
<fga>  /leave goodnight
<Macaroni> ActionParsnip: i ran it in terminal and it said "segmentation fault" upon crashing
<ActionParsnip> Macaroni: is there a config folder in $HOME or $HOME/.config    for the app?
<Macaroni> ActionParsnip: lemme check
<pedrito> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit and I having problems with libopenal. The library is requested to run a app called X-plane. The App is requesting the 32 bit library. I have install libopenal with synaptic package manager. Although installed the x-plane can't find the lib. Can you check the following terminal outputs in http://paste.ubuntu.com/879517/
<Macaroni> ActionParsnip: yes there is
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, are you still with me?
<Trigger> Trigger: open /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts for editting with: gksudo gedit    and edit BOTH at the same time, then save both and reboot .....I don't understand still how to do this at the same time. Can you give me a path?
<PairyHussy> hello
<bouzbou> I've installed ubuntu, I'm on the test version with the liveCD, I'm trying to install grub but with no success, how can I do that?
<MrCraig> I have a problem with my keyboard, short-cuts such as ctrl+c/v/x/z don't work. The keys themselves function, but it seems the scan-codes are different or incorrectly mapped. Is there a tool I can use to test different layouts to find one that works?
<aperson> bouzbou➽ you need to chroot and install grub from there
<bouzbou> aperson: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<aperson> bouzbou➽ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<ikonia> silverlion
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<wolfmitchell> Is there ar
<bouzbou> aperson: ah thank you I'm going to try the graphical tool, I don't know anything yet about the terminal
<wolfmitchell> Wth
<hajar> How to transfer phone dictionary  contacts to iphone 4s using ubuntu 11.10
<wolfmitchell> Nvm
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: sup
<ActionParsnip> Macaroni: delete it, then rerun the app
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, stock still
<wolfmitchell> Is there a program that captures command line input and puts it in a pastebin?
<dicannamas> help me out
<wolfmitchell> (I said wth as my enter key is bugging me)
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: not sure then dude, if you run:  lsusb   you can search for guides for the device
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, the cam works fine with picture taker
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: maybe there are bugs reported....
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, skype shows the name on the cam but the test dont work
<Macaroni> ActionParsnip: didn't work :/
<ra1ndr0p> Is there a place where i can get ndiswrapper 1.56 deb's and ALL of there dependencies?
<MaxHr_> Hello, looking for an editor that will take an existing pdf, use it as a canvas and let me put editable text fields on-top of it, leaving them fillable and editable, any suggestions?
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, must be something i am missing on the platform itself as amsn has the same problem
<pedrito> wolfmitchell: select text with mouse and then midbutton click on pastebin.
<storyteller> can we trace availability of secondary dns through dig command
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, thanks man..i go search around
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: the 8 character hex id will help find guides
<wolfmitchell> pedrito: I mean a program that runs in command line to post to a pastebin. Eg. Piping a command through it.
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, whats that?
<wolfmitchell> I need it for a VM.
<ssta> wolfmitchell: pastebinit?
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: in the lsusb output...
<wolfmitchell> ssta: Thats the one I was looking for,
<ActionParsnip> storyteller: you could ping the secondary dns I guess...
<sbarcteam> hi.
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:4052 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Vista IM
<pedrito> Hello. Need help. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit and I having problems with libopenal. The library is requested to run a app called X-plane. The App is requesting the 32 bit library. I have install libopenal with synaptic package manager. Although installed the x-plane can't find the lib. Can you check the following terminal outputs in http://paste.ubuntu.com/879517/
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: ok use the: 041e:4052    bity and find guides..
<storyteller> @ActionParsnip:even for that i`ll need to know its IP atleast :P
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, i dont know what you mean
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, bugs reported?
<storyteller> @ActionParsnip:that means i`ll need to know its presence.
<storyteller> @storyteller:test
<ActionParsnip> dicannamas: the ID identifies the device. If you searchj for it youu will find how tos and bugs
<ActionParsnip> storyteller: the IP will be in /etc/resolv.conf
<dicannamas> ActionParsnip, thanks man, really appretiate it...i go check...later
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall
<SHOVELL> situation http://pastebin.com/us59WELt http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03112012-031442pm.php
<storyteller> @ActionParsnip:I am testing a remote machine.Just wondered if any one trace presence of secondary ns.
<mtrd`> hello. i'm trying to stop x server as i want to install some nvidia driver, i tried a lot of solutions, but all i can get is nothing or a console comming up (with no prompt) and various checks on pulseaudio, etc... what do you recommend as a sure way to disable X ?
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: you can install the nvidia driver from the desktop
<MonkeyDust> !nox| mtrd` you mean this?
<ubottu> mtrd` you mean this?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mtrd`> it tells me i'm running X and that i should stop it ActionParsnip
<mtrd`> MonkeyDust, didn't try that, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: if you install:   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   then reboot it will be installed
<tasuja> hello need help, cant install build-essential
<OU818> where can i go to bs/
<ActionParsnip> tasuja: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential    not work?
<SHOVELL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tasuja> ActionParsnip, no
<szal> tasuja: define 'cant install'
<tasuja> build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<tasuja> libc-dev
<tasuja> Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<tasuja> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<OU818> shovell. where can i go to learn passive agressive bot commands/
<ActionParsnip> tasuja: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<SHOVELL> OU818, not a clue
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell OU818 about factoids
<ubottu> OU818, please see my private message
<tasuja> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> tasuja: have you added any PPAs?
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall  situation http://pastebin.com/us59WELt http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03112012-031442pm.php
<tasuja> ActionParsnip, dont thinks so dont know what these are
<szal> sounds strange to me; I thought Oneiric had gcc 4.6.1 or so
<tasuja> i have Lubuntu
<Jacruth>  Hello, how could I setup to no start the Apache daemon at the system start?
<Rodrigo> Hello!!
<saquib> hi
<Rodrigo> HellO!
<calloc> i just installed 11.10 and then first thing it asked me was to download 300 megabytes of updates
<Rodrigo> Somebody here?
<Guinness2702> Hi there.  Can anybody tell me how to stop NetworkManager from clobbering my resolv.conf?  I've told it network is disabled, and it still keeps doing it :(
<meerkats> how do I edit the name of an icon in unity? compiz?
<ActionParsnip> calloc: yes, the release was out in October, so you have 6 months of updates...
<mtrd`> hi again.
<mtrd`> where should i type the 'text' argument ?
<mtrd`> on grub choice page?
<bel3atar> anyone upgraded to KDE 4.8.1 ?
<n0sq> i don't know what changed but the sidebar menu won't autohide anymore - how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> tasuja: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> bel3atar: there is a backports ppa with it on
<bel3atar> ActionParsnip: I upgraded already and my quicklaunch just disappears all the time
<ActionParsnip> bel3atar: I'd contact the PPA maintainer then
<slothscripts> Has anyone dealt with an issue, on boot-up a message "Input Signal out of Range / Changing to XXXXX" before prior to the log in screen appearing?
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: do you use nvidia gpu, or amd by any chance?
<mtrd`> Hello. I'm trying to boot in console mode, i tried : sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop, it finds no service, stop lightdm and init 3 hangs on checking battery state, i messed with grub and tried to ad "single" to the kernel which leads to a too low runlevel
<mtrd`> how can i boot in my usual user and runlevel without X ?
<slothscripts> I do belief I am running an nvidia gpu.
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: with the proprietary driver?
<ETronik> Just finished migrating my Mum from Windows7 onto Ubuntu !! yay! :-D let's see how see fares....
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root, then use su to change to your user
<mtrd`> ActionParsnip, trying that, thanks ! :)
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: thats can happen as the driver doesn't get loaded fast enogh before plymouth loads, so you get the message
<slothscripts> ActionParsnip: I will look into it; I believe I was though.
<zamba> i have lots and lots of files i need to transfer over the net.. i ahve a very good connection, but the overhead due to the number of files makes it very slow to transfer.. how can i speed this up?
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: I wouldn't worry about it personally
<velko> zamba, tar them together first into one big file "tar cvf mybigfile.tar mydir/" and transfer it over the net
<zamba> velko: the problem is that i don't have available disk space for that :p
<slothscripts> ActionParsnip: I am only worrying because my Grub will not load; and that message appears directly after "Grub Loading..." and then from there it boots to Ubuntu. I'm dual booting with windows 7, however, I cannot actually boot into windows 7.
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: if you hold shift at boot, does it show?
<Guest38150> How do i cd to /home/mike/cc It says no such file or directory?
<ActionParsnip> Guest38150: is the case correct?
<slothscripts> no if I hold shift it only displays the grub loading; otherwise nothing.
<Guest38150> ActionParsnip,  yes /home/mike also says no such file or dir
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: you can modify /etc/default/grub and set the res there. You can see the screen res you use with:  xrandr
<calloc> what is a good compact mp3 player?
<ssta> zamba: tar zc . | ssh user@host -c cat > foo.tar.gz
<CFHowlett> calloc   audacious
<zamba> ssta: sweet
<ActionParsnip> calloc: mplayer
<calloc> ty
<ssta> zamba: test that before you trust it BTW...
<slothscripts> ActionParsnip: will you be around in a little? I have to run quickly, but I had not been suggested that yet.
<CFHowlett> ActionParsnip   *right!* didn't even think of mplayer.
<ActionParsnip> slothscripts: sure
<zamba> ssta: it's a bunch of jpegs, so i guess the z option won't do much
<ActionParsnip> CFHowlett: mplayer is the daddy
<ssta> zamba: fair enough
<Guest38150> mplayer is the same as movie player?
<CFHowlett> Guest38150   no
<chiggins> Anyone know how I can svn checkout even when my SSL cert doesn't fully validate?
<ActionParsnip> Guest38150: movie player == totem
<mtrd`> ActionParsnip, thank you, it worked :)
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: sweet
<CFHowlett> Guest38150   mplayer is a different player launched from terminal.  Most users are unaware of it, so you may consider yourself better informed than most.
<Guest38150> ActionParsnip, you like mplayer over vlc?
<ActionParsnip> mtrd`: did the drivers in the repos not work?
<ActionParsnip> Guest38150: for me, yes :)
<tasuja> finnaly got installing, updated sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Guest38150: but for remote controlled media player, vlc all the way
<chiggins> Any help with this SVN checkout and SSL? http://pastebin.com/sTKLC2wd
<mtrd`> ActionParsnip, it's a developper driver for CUDA, not sure it's in repos
<Trigger> been trying to change my hostname and now I cannot bring up the terminal by doing a ctrl alt T. Something is really screwed up.
<Trigger> by not doing a ctrl, alt, T I cannot get into the gksudo and gedit. What can i do
<vallor> is there a graphical front-end to generating live Ubuntu images?
<vallor> live usb images, that is
<binger> I accidentally rm'd sudo so now get meesage :  The program 'sudo' can be found in the following packages:
<binger>  * sudo
<binger>  * sudo-ldap
<binger> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<binger> how to fix?
<OerHeks> vallor, yes, usb-creator, standard installed in your ubuntu
<CFHowlett> binger   dang - I didn't even know that was possible.
<vallor> OerHeks: thank you! :)
<ssta> download the sudo package by hand, boot to single user, and dpkg -i it
<Spyro2> binger, su
<rypervenche> binger: Log in as root to run those commands. If you don't have a root password, then you'll have to go into recovery mode and make a password there.
<wolke> q
<binger> rypervenche,  dumb question but how do I get to root?
<ghatak> How do I prevent X from starting up upon booting of computer? I already tried to add the override in /etc/init.d/lightdm and it did not work
<webnet> remove x?
<rypervenche> binger: When you start Ubuntu in recovery mode, it will log you in as root automatically. Give root a password with "passwd root" then restart your computer as normal. Afterward, do "su -" and use root's new password. Then run "aptitude install sudo" and when you're done, log out of root with "exit" and remove root's password with "sudo passwd -d root"
<binger> rypervenche, thank you will try that
<ghatak> webnet: that is not right, i need X for other stuff, just don't want it running all the time
<ssta> umm, use passwd -l root, -d removes the password
<ubuntunobody> hi, is there a good alternative to unetbootin to create an ubuntu live usb?
<CFHowlett> ubuntunobody   startupdiskcreator
<trism> !text | ghatak
<ubottu> ghatak: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ubuntunobody> CFHowlett: thank you
<ghatak> trism: ha my man
<ghatak> that is it
<webnet> ghatak, oh ok
<theTroy> I understand that linux caches files, but is it possible to force-load a file or folder into the RAM on start or on demand?
<ssta> theTroy: you could put it into /dev/shm maybe?
<Guest38150> That startup disk creator looks as easy to use as unetbootin
<Guest38150> never knew that program was there
<technel> Using 11.10 with a brand new $1500 desktop (Radeon 8950). When I alt+tab, the windows all disappear for a second, then reappear. Sometimes this happens and I can't use my keyboard anymore and Unity crashes. Any ideas?
<theTroy> ssta: could you clarify? wouldnt that mean that any changes would be lost?
<ssta> theTroy: yes, it would.
<ssta> theTroy: I'm not really sure what it is you want...it was just a suggested path
<theTroy> I wanted to simply load a file into memory. When you copy a large file over, ubuntu caches it, so if I copy it again, it will take much less time (since it doesnt read from HDD anymore)
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: sure, add the command to copy the folder in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0', to copy to a ram drive and it will be in RAM. You will need to copy back to the hard storage before power off to retain changes
<theTroy> I simply want to force-cache a file or folder
<ssta> not sure you can do that
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: I do not want to operate on a file in RAM, I want to to be cached, as linux caches any other file (I explained above)
<ActionParsnip> ssta: why not?
<ubuntunobody> Guest38150: yes worked much better for me
<stracqua> http://xdcc_10
<ssta> ActionParsnip: I don't know of any way to force a file into cache.  Whether or not the kernel decides to cache something is up to the kernel, not userspace
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: how is it different?
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: actions performed on the file will be performed on the HDD image, while any read action will be taken from RAM
<theTroy> since that is what linux cache does, as far as I understand
<stracqua> http://xdcc_9
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: you could work on the file in the ram drive and you could cron an rsync to copy the file to the drive periodically. This would achieve the same
<OerHeks> stracqua, what are you trying to tell us?
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: i can't think of another way to do it. maybe others have alternatives
<leetbit> +I
<technel> Anyone know why I would lose my title bars and the ability to type after alt+tabbing in 11.10?
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: Hmm, yeah, I might not be explaining correctly. Am I correct to say that linux caches file (i.e. reads it into RAM) if I use nautilus copy function? But at the same time if I change the file that has been copied, the cache is freed (I can see it happening on system monitor). But from your words there is no way to manually act on this behaviour?
<ssta> theTroy: you could (maybe) cp the files to /dev/null, which MIGHT put them in the read cache...and the kernel MIGHT leave them in the cache until you need them...
<theTroy> ssta: this is closer to what I wanted :)
<ssta> theTroy: it's far from certain though...really manipulating the cache isn't something that can be reliably done from userspace
<theTroy> ssta: thanks for explanation, Ill try to search further :)
<_amoeba> is there a way where I can set the icon for mp3 files ? When I try to change it for one mp3 icon it just changes it for that file not all mp3 types
<ssta> why do you want to do it anyway?
<velvetpixel> I am looking for the md5 checksum file for the 64-bit download found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<CFHowlett> velvetpixel   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<OerHeks> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<velvetpixel> @CFHowlett Thank you! Would be nice to have alink to it from the main downloads page :)
<zarafiq> hello fellow ubuntu users
<zarafiq> looking for some help with installing a package
<OerHeks> zarafiq, ask away
<Benkinooby> zarafiq, a bit more info would be useful ;)
<CFHowlett> zarafiq   more details ...
<zarafiq> of course :) just checking if I'm in the right place
<hypn0> in ubuntu 10.04 the swap partition is practically zero (252bytes) - it isnt being used, how can i get it working again?
<binger> Still having trouble with sudo.  I did this:When you start Ubuntu in recovery mode, it will log you in as root automatically. Give root a password with "passwd root" then restart your computer as normal. Afterward, do "su -" and use root's new password. Then run "aptitude install sudo" and when you're done, log out of root with "exit" and remove root's password with "sudo passwd -d root
<zarafiq> trying to install amazonmp3 app - reguires some libs but it seems older versions that I can get using synaptic
<ActionParsnip> theTroy: that's how i'd do it otherwise not sure. Maybe others can advise
<CFHowlett> hypn0   what is the swap partition size?
<jrib> binger: umm, why are you doing that?  What was the original issue?
<Vinnie_win> Whats a good channel for soliciting help in writing a simple Makefile?
<binger> was able to set root password, exited root, tried to install sudo: apt-get install sudo
<binger> Reading package lists... Done
<binger> Building dependency tree
<binger> Reading state information... Done
<binger> sudo is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> binger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypn0> CFHowlett, abt 400+mbs, its only recently happened
<jrib> Vinnie_win: if you are using autotools, #autotools
<theTroy> ActionParsnip: ssta actually, found an interesting tool here fcoretools and fadvise Seems if I write some code I will be able to force-cache files :)
<Vinnie_win> jrib: I would really like to avoid autotools
<Vinnie_win> jrib: I just need a little help putting together a Makefile that compiles all the .cpp, links, with the appropriate switches for the needed libraries and thats it (I think)
<ssta> binger: apt-get install --reinstal sudo
<zarafiq> e.g. requires libboost-thread1.34.1
<ssta> binger: and use "passwd -l root", not "passwd -d root"
<FusionX> how do I update flash?
<jrib> Vinnie_win: don't know of such a channel.  Maybe ##programming
<FusionX> all the youtube videos say, an error occurred
<binger> ssta: will give that a try thanks
<ssta> oops... binger: apt-get install --reinstall sudo
<ssta> two "l"s in reinstall
<velvetpixel> is there any difference between ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso which is downloaded from the main Ubunu download page (when 64-bit drop down and the Mac radio button is selected) and ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso available here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<binger> how do I get back to root in terminal?
<CFHowlett> velvetpixel   if you got mac, get mac .iso
<haz3lnut> binger: su
<velvetpixel> @CFHowlett K Thanks!
<zarafiq> synaptic has libboost-thread1.40.0
<Benkinooby> hypn0, i'm not a pro, but ifrst of all you should make it bigger
<CFHowlett> velvetpixel   good luck
<Benkinooby> hypn0, and then you have to mount it as swap...  i don't know how to check if it is use though :(
<wamicho> how do i get ipod nano g5 to work with gtkpod
<binger> scratch that,
<velvetpixel> I run unstall and manage Ubuntu all day long in our DC on dell servers. Thought I would finally give it a shot on my iMac at home as a desktop :)
<velvetpixel> Install not unstall :)
<haz3lnut> ActionParsnip: thanks for help yesterday. re: apt-get problems.  I finally nailed it down to bad ram.  all is smooth now.
<ssta> Benkinooby: swapon -s
<hypn0> Benkinooby, _, it worked fine days ago, there is nothing wrong with the size, its just not being recognised, its mounted fine (i think)  /dev/sda3: UUID="33c821e8-2d4b-4b0e-9ea7-3f4a8aec9973" TYPE="swap"
<wamicho> how do i get ipod nano g5 to work with gtkpod ?
<ssta> hypn0: how do you know it's not recognised?
<ActionParsnip> haz3lnut: sweet :). RAM does break :)
<Benkinooby> hypn0, did you see the comment of ssta ?  it's  swapon -s
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: could install rockbox :)
<scientes> anyone have a systemd for ubuntu more recent thatn v 15?
<SHOVELL> my partition table seems to be broken or corrupt HELP i would like to fix this with out reinstall  situation http://pastebin.com/us59WELt http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03112012-031442pm.php
<wamicho> ActionParsnip: Does it allow to add music to ipod g5 ?
<vallor> well shoot, I'm doing something wrong -- this is the screen I'm getting:  http://ponzo.net/newshawk/wrong2.png
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: its an alternate OS for your devcie
<SHOVELL> i really would like to not have to repartition the whole drive
<hypn0> ssta, Benkinooby, i checked /etc/fstab and its there correctly, the uuid is correct, it seems to be mounted, just not used : /dev/sda3                               partition       417680  252     -1
<vallor> do I need to partition the usb drive to do a live install?
<haz3lnut> SHOVELL: try testdisk
<CFHowlett> vallor   just format it and install
<ssta> hypn0: that is used...
<ssta> hypn0: what makes you think it's not?
<haz3lnut> wamicho, throw a way that ipod and get a real music player.
<vallor> CFHowlett: if I click "erase disk", it disappears from the list of disks to use
<SHOVELL> haz3lnut, i did and that got the partition table readable but gparted still cant recognize anything
<vallor> lemme try this again
<hypn0> but it isnt being used, i get out of memory error, and is stays at zero (just abt) ssta
<ssta> how much RAM do you have?  You only have 400M of swap which feels smallish
<OttifantSir> How do I remove scopes and lenses from Unity?
<OerHeks> hypn0, d you have an encrypted home
<haz3lnut> SHOVELL: then use testdisk to save everything savable and repartition.  That's the best I can offer.  I've been there before, it's the easiest way.
<hypn0> OerHeks, no
<SHOVELL> ok well i figured i would ask one last time
<vallor> ah, I see now -- the erase is failing with this:
<vallor> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<netprince> Hey Everyone, I'm trying to install ubuntu server in a hyperv VM, but I keep getting the error 'Your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted'.  Any clues?
<OttifantSir> How do I remove scopes and lenses in Unity?
<SHOVELL> well my drive is sol so ill see you all later as i have to re install everything
<plato101a> whatever
<haz3lnut> see ya
<zarafiq> trying to install amazonmp3, error message "Package libboost-thread1.34.1 is not installed" installed libboost-thread1.40.0 but it seems that dpkg or apt-get want older version
<OttifantSir> How do I remove scopes and lenses in Unity?
<GR44> IS there a better way to customize unity than CompizConfig?  I just keep crashing my GUI everytime I change something
<Anonnuke> irc.anonops.pro
<haz3lnut> GR44 Unity killed me 2 days ago.  I am only able to use my system through gnome shell, which I don;t like.  Am in the process of installing kde 4.8 right now. hopefully I will have good luck.
<GR44> I keep resetting compiz to defaults everytime it crashes, trying to figure out which options are stable but it seems hit or miss
<haz3lnut> yep.  In a few minutes I will be rebooting into kde.  hopefully all will go well <fingers crossed>
<miles__> Hello. How can I launch Totem in safe mode (no plugins)?
<dylan_> ActionParsnip: Hey, I am sorry to have taken so long. Thanks for staying around; do you remember what your advice was?
<OttifantSir> How do I remove scopes and lenses from Unity? After apt-get removing them, they're still there.
<haz3lnut> <miles__>  ... vlc
<jen_> where is a site that I can get awesome screensavers?
<pythonsnake> >> videos are slow
<CFHowlett> jen_   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/install-extra-screensavers-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<bobtheblueberry> does canonical have any plans to fix compiz and nautilus in their next downgrade versions
<jen_> thanks CFHowlett! I rmember now
<Kotus> jen_, http://opendesktop.org/index.php?xcontentmode=30x187x2120
<lya> salut
<Eruadan> hi, is there a command to install xampp ?
<CFHowlett> !it|Lya
<ubottu> Lya: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lya> il y a des francais
<CFHowlett> !fr|lya
<sup3rj33n00s> hi i am new and where isstart button??
<ubottu> lya: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<slothscripts> Eruadan: Are you looking for XAMPP merely for the PHP + MySQL + Apache packaging?
<Eruadan> yes
<dicannamas> i did create a executable file with a chmod command but now i want to revert what i did and delete the file i creat but i dont know how
<lya> by by
<lya> thank you
<synaptix> o/ @ #ubuntu
<slothscripts> Eruadan: You can install the three individually quite easily using the terminal. Let me grab some links for you.
<Eruadan> k
<itaylor57> !lamp | Eruadan
<ubottu> Eruadan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jen_> hold the phone...I cant find where I CAN put a screensaver on, is it suppose to be under appearence?
<slothscripts> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/ => That will show how to install PHP5 & Apache2 ; a few simple terminal lines.
<Eruadan> k
<CFHowlett> jen_   system>preferences>screensaver
<slothscripts> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html => MySQL | https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/phpmyadmin.html => PHPMyAdmin
<jen_> well shoot I dont have preferences X_X or am I just ignorant?
<jen_> I dont have screensaver app either
<CFHowlett> jen_ 11.10?
<jen_> umm all I know is ocelot
<jen_> i forgot what it is~
<jen_> 11.11
<Eruadan> oneric
<CFHowlett> jen_   yup, 11.10.  sorry, I'm still on 10.04 so it's different.  ask the channel about screensavers
<thor8561> Hi all
<CFHowlett> thor8561   greetings
<jen_> screeeeensavers please ^^ I have no idea how the heck to put it on because there is no screensavers app
<nikBojo> can someone give me pointers for bsd
<thor8561> Thanks CF Howlett
<CFHowlett> nikBojo   ask on the BSD irc channel ...
<thor8561> I have an issues with 11.10
<Airtreck> hi ActionParsnip
<CFHowlett> nikBojo   go to #bsd
<Robyekatia2007> ciao
<Jimmio> nikBojo: 0xFFFFFF, 0xDEADBEEF, 0xDEADBEA7, 0x11FE1E55.
<Robyekatia2007> !list
<ubottu> Robyekatia2007: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Kotus> jen_, i don't know but try puting something in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config or find the gnomescreensaver directory ;)
<jen_> yeah that
<slothscripts> Can anyone tell me how I can change the permissions of editing files. I am currently trying to edit the grub file.
<CFHowlett> jen_   search software center for screensavers - those should configure automatically
<zarafiq> anybody?
<Kotus> what was it zarafiq ?
<jen_> is it KrandRtray?
<Airtreck> yeah, zarafiq , we didn't see you post any question
<zarafiq> Kotus   trying to install amazonmp3, error message "Package libboost-thread1.34.1 is not installed" installed libboost-thread1.40.0 but it seems that dpkg or apt-get want older version
<Kotus> can you force a version? i can do it through synaptic with packet/force CTRL+E
<dicannamas> i did create a file with gedit to have a one line command and chmod to make it executable but i did not succed with my goal so i need to delete what i did and i dont know how...could someone help e please?
<tannerste> Kotus, you have to install the older versions of libboost.  Check out this post, it worked perfect for me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478214
<zarafiq> Kotus    force older version of the lib or force amazon to use new lib?
<Airtreck> dicannamas: type rm "name of file.file's extension"
<Kotus> zarafiq, did you read the post
<Eruadan> slothscripts, thanks, i just installed apache and php.if i go to localhost i got the message it works. i see that apache is looking for that file at var/www, but that folder i have permissions issues cauze i'm not root. how can i change that to it makes easier to drop files for apache?
<dicannamas> Airtreck, thanks...i was trying to work around with skype to use the webcam but the solution was on the net cratch my computer
<zarafiq> Kotus trying to do it now
<Airtreck> dicannamas: cratch? you mean crash?
<dicannamas> Airtreck, crash yes sorry
<Airtreck> i see
<dicannamas> Airtreck, the command work just find but when i try use it as was explained to integrate it with the launch then my computer crash
<Airtreck> what command?
<Eruadan> i installed lamp stack, i see i have stuff all over where only root has acess, how can i own all the dev folders to local user?
<zarafiq> Kotus, tannerste - worked like a charm, thanks!
<binger> Have been having problems using java jdk6 to install/run properly in ubuntu 11.10.  I was wanting to uninstall it so that I can try a fresh install.  I used "apt jdk" to find both openjdk-6-jdk and openjdk-7-jdk.  How do I uninstall?
<Kotus> ^_^
<jeremiah_gatong> Hello, got an idea how can I download Youtube Playlist on my Debian Squeeze install on my NAS?
<tannerste> zarafiq, good to hear
<boolean> binger: apt-get remove <package> ... do a man apt-get for more info
<zarafiq> bye
<Airtreck> Eruadan: you want to change the "lamp stack" into user ownership?
<Eruadan> well, tomake development easier
<claudio> Hi
<binger> thanks boolean
<Guest10168>  I have a problem about zoneminder. Anyone can help me?
<hammommah> does anyone know why i keep getting Hostname errors? ncclient wont loggin, and just tried to add new repo and it gets bad hostname error too?
<Eruadan> i mean, i need acess to apache files. also, i need acess to var/www
<Eruadan> i don't want to sudo everytime
<hammommah> where should i look? dns server? and what do i set search domain to in network settings?
<binger> boolean, is there a way to test if jdk is installed properly?
<teh3picn00bswifd> #magicpigsex
<jen_> problem #2 I installed xscrensavers, now it has a bunch that are missing...
<boolean> hammommah: modify your /etc/resolv.conf for domain searches ... do a man resolv.conf for additional inro
<boolean> binger: outside of running a java program ... a simple java -version should suffice
<CFHowlett> jen_  run updates ; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CacheMoney> I'm being prompted to install drivers for my graphics card.  However, after finally setting up my wireless card I was prompted to install drivers for my wireless card and it undid the installations I needed to get it to work.  So, should I install the drivers in the 'Addictional Drivers' prompt?
<hammommah> boolean ty bud might be back with more questions hopefully no :)
<Claudio_Renan> Hi I have a problem abou zoneminder. Anyone can help me?
<Airtreck> Eruadan:  you could type: chown <your user> <file name>
<whoisthis> hello, I realise it's off-topic...but anyone here on yahoo! mail?
<jen_> thats all CFHowlett
<jen_> ?
<CFHowlett> jen_ try it and see ...
<whoisthis> I need to find out if they have tagline advertising in outgoing messages....and there's no specific channel for mail hosting, I'm afraid ;)
<jen_> it just says the screensavers are not installed. where can I fin them?
<CFHowlett> jen_   installed via software center?
<jen_> and why was this weird hypno guy harassing me about turning my monitor off to save the earth...I do NOT appreciate that because its our electric bill
<jen_> yes I did
<jen_> oh and another problem
<jen_> whenever i take my charger out it says my battery is critically low, but its at 100%
<CFHowlett> jen_   one issue at a time
<jen_> then it shuts off for a second until I -okay lol
<ActionParsnip> jen_: what make and model system ?
<jen_> acr aspire
<jen_> aver*
<jen_> acer*
<Airtreck> jen_:  type locate <name of your sreensaver> and you shouldn't keep your battery in the laptop while you're charging
<ActionParsnip> jen_: what model aspire?
<jen_> ehhh what? why not?
<jen_> umm lemme check
<Airtreck> the battery's life span progresively drops if you're charging while using it
<jen_> well no its just a glitch, it stays on for hours
<jen_> its just that little thing, but maybe its my charger because my mom stole mine so im using hers.
<Airtreck> might be, confront mom :)
<jen_> haha heck no she can keep my charger :P
<ActionParsnip> jen_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acer_Aspire    as you can see, saying its an acer aspire isn't very accurate
<slothscripts> Does anyone have time right now to try and work through my boot problems?
<jen_> oh its 5552-sorry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> jen_: thanks, let me search
#ubuntu 2013-03-04
<Degru> javi_: Or you type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<javi_> ohh okay then.. but what if i want to run a program but ubuntu says its not safe?
<zimzum77> jackarg, switch back to win for a moment and dosome research, you should be able to run on your chipset
<jbuncher> Just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and I can't get the "Set Up Mail...." entry in the messaging-menu to change to what it should be for thunderbird (thunderbird was already set up in 10.04).  I have tried reinstalling thunderbird and thunderbird-globalmenu, uninstalling evolution, logging in and out, and restarting with no luck.  Thoughts?
<Degru> you type in "chmod +x program"
<Random832> javi_: the error you got was misleading because the file you downloaded wasn't actually the program
<jackarg> zimzum77 I don't have windows. I failed dual booting
<Random832> it wouldn't have worked even if you did chmod +x it
<Degru> javi_: replace program with the filename
<zimzum77> then you see, it 'll work for you jackarg
<zimzum77> oh crap
<jackarg> :)
<jackarg> yea, I suck.
<zimzum77> peace bro
<Degru> javi_: but for flash you do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer".
<zimzum77> haha nahhhh
<jackarg> I can use another comp in the house though
<jackarg> ok bye
<indigo_glow> jackarg, more than one way to skin a cat. you can do it with out reinstalling but if you feel that you would be better off reinstalling you can do that as well but its all up to you.. you'll have to re install all of those packkages again
<javi_> okay i know the difference but im tryin to run a program that i kniw is runnable with java on ubuntu because it works perfectly fine on my windows computer but its meant for ubuntu
<javi_> i need a bypass
<Degru> javi_: Do you have java? run "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" and then run "java -jar program.jar" to start the program.
<ntzrmtthihu777> javi_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: already told him that twice
<ntzrmtthihu777> oop, day late dollar short
<zimzum77> nobody got any music??
<zimzum77> nothing better than geeking with music
<Degru> zimzum77: what do you mean
<javi_> how do i run sudoapt blah blah
<end_guy> javi_: in the terminal
<Degru> javi_: open the program called terminal and type it there.
<javi_> wheres the terminal?
<zimzum77> Degru, i mean this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A
<end_guy> javi_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<javi_> 12,10
<javi_> 12.10
<Degru> javi_: press start and type terminal
<end_guy> javi_: Hit the windows key and start typing terminal
<javi_> trash keeps poppin up
<zimzum77> is there  good equalizer for ubuntu??
<javi_> got it
<javi_>  okay what next
<end_guy> type in your command...
<Degru> javi_: now type in the commands in the terminal, if it asks you for a password type your password.
<end_guy> the sudo apt-get command they told you to run
<docmur> exit
<javi_> copy and paste?
<end_guy> yep
<scoob> Hi, I'm on ubuntu server 12.04 on ESXi 5.1.0. I've got a usb wireless network card plugged into my host and it's passed through to a guest. I can see if on ifconfig -a however I can't bring it up and rfkill list shows its hard blocked. I've tried to unblock via rfkill for no luck.
<scoob> Some forum posts lead me to believe it may be an ubuntu issue
<scoob> Any ideas?
<end_guy> javi_: You might be better off using ubuntu software center from now on. It'll be in your applications, or you can find it just like you did the terminal.
<Degru> javi_: Yes. You can look for stuff in there. flash, java, etc. should all be there
<javi_> okay now its says "The file '/home/javi/Downloads/UnBrickableResurrectorR40.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<scoob> You can't execute a file unless it's marked as executable. Try chmod +x <file>
<javi_> in terminal?
<TOSLinux> Hi
<scoob> mhm
<end_guy> javi_: in terminal type chmod +x /home/javi/Downloads/UnBrickableResurrectorR40.jar
<TOSLinux> someone can help me?
<scoob> What's up?
<TOSLinux> lookç
<end_guy> TOSLinux: That's undetermined. Someone can try to help you though.
<javi_> its not doing anything?
<Degru> javi_: it's not supposed to show output.
<end_guy> javi_: it's just silent feedback, it means it worked
<TOSLinux> goof
<Degru> javi_: now try the java -jar blahblah.jar thing again
<end_guy> try to execute that file again
<TOSLinux> *good
<TOSLinux> look
<javi_> okay i will try
<scoob> Any ideas about my wlan issue?
<TOSLinux> end_guy: what version of Ubuntu choice?
<TOSLinux> ps: my native language is spanish
<javi_> THANK YOOOUUU!!!!!!!!!!
<Degru> scoob: Last wlan issue I dealt with was shitty broadcom drivers
<scoob> Degru: Hrm, I think that if it's actually an OS issue it'd be a logic thing, but I can be wrong.
<scoob> Degru: Trying to decide if it's an ESX problem or Ubuntu issue
<end_guy> TOSLinux: 12.10
<TOSLinux> end_guy: because?
<Degru> scoob: Well, I have no experience with wlan stuff. Most installs had working drivers and the only one I had trouble with was broadcom
<TOSLinux> end_guy: the battery in the 12.10 version is bad duration
<scoob> Degru: Ah. This same card worked on a 12.04 desktop install with no issue
<scoob> Leads me to believe it's likely not a driver issue
<end_guy> TOSLinux: what kind of computer do you have? You should first turn down the screen brightness until you can just barley make things out, and then throttle your CPU down.
<TOSLinux> end_guy: despite using (pcie_aspm=force and acpiosi=Linux in grub and Jupiter applet) <--
<Degru> scoob: Then you should probably use 12.04 since it's the LTS, especially if it's a server.
<Degru> scoob: I only installed 12.10 because it fixed my AMD graphics drivers.
<darkhalo117> Is there any way I can make an exact copy of my router firmware using dd?
<TOSLinux> end_guy: sure... compared with 12.04 in 12.04 is major!
<TOSLinux> *is better
<Degru> darkhalo117: I don't think you can do that. DD is only for system stuff.
<darkhalo117> Damn
<Degru> darkhalo117: what do you plan to do?
<fstm> darkhalo117, I don't think so, you'd need direct access to the router's flash memory, and the usual ethernet connection doesn't offer that
<end_guy> TOSLinux: 12.04 isn't better, 12.10 is just not configured to be as battery conservative as 12.04
<darkhalo117> I had my router hacked a while back and it screwed up my firmware. So I want to have the option to create an exact image of it
<darkhalo117> Gotcha fstm
<darkhalo117> I might just flash ddwrt so I don't get hacked in the first place
<TOSLinux> end_guy: some form of configure it? some link?... thanks!
<darkhalo117> Have to thank the roomie for leaving the admin password to it's defaults
<fstm> darkhalo117, you can still try a firmware upgrade, if you just wanna get it working
<Degru> darkhalo117: if you want better security for your router, see if it supports dd-wrt and use the instructions for you router to install it. dd-wrt is like linux for routers. Adds tons of functionality.
<end_guy> TOSLinux: You'll need to do things like turning down the screen brightness, and cpu frequencey. Make the laptop sleep after 10 minutes of being idle.
<qwebirc83344> dd-wrt = no firewall
<Degru> qwebirc83344: Can't it be installed?
<darkhalo117> You can install one
<end_guy> that will increase your battery life
<darkhalo117> Hence the add ons
<Degru> darkhalo117: yep
<darkhalo117> I'll have to do that then
<TOSLinux> end_guy: ok... but another tip?
<end_guy> TOSLinux: Here's how you can turn down your CPU frequency, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<qwebirc83344> dd-wrt acts like a router or ap rather than a serious firewall
<mguy> Isn't a NAT firewall all most users need?
<Degru> qwebirc83344: a router acts like a router or ap. that's true.
<end_guy> TOSLinux: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<tomasz_aen> hi
<end_guy> TOSLinux: then sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Degru> qwebirc83344: but in dd-wrt you can install a firewall
<TOSLinux> end_guy: a moment please view the link
<darkhalo117> Battery optimizations: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XloTXFgNL7s
<darkhalo117> P.S: Trust your technolust
<Degru> darkhalo117: well, I can't do anything about my battery; it's at 24% capacity. I'll have to get a new one.
<TOSLinux> end_guy: good! but:  and if something goes wrong? how to reverse the command?
<nell> how do I backup my packages
<darkhalo117> Degru: I see
<nell> got it
<TOSLinux> end_guy: or interactive mode for when use the laptop with AC (power)
<end_guy> sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand
<TOSLinux> Degru: charge completly battery and discharge completly battery (3 times)
<TOSLinux> end_guy: but I have to be wearing these commands every time you plug and unplug the computer?
<tomasz_aen> just testing keyboard
<TOSLinux> end_guy: but I have to be wearing these commands every time you plug and unplug the computer?
<end_guy> TOSLinux: It would not be that hard to write a shell script that checks the batter state and runs them automatically
<end_guy> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<TOSLinux> guys what version of ubuntu choose for laptop (i3 - 4 GB of RAM - Intel HD Graphics and Atheros AR9285)?
<Kaito> @
<TOSLinux> end_guy: is very complicated for my this script :(
<TOSLinux> end_guy: my laptop is: intel core i3 - 4 GB of RAM - Intel HD Graphics and Atheros AR9285 battery 6 cells
<Faris> Hello ppl
<Faris> I'm new to unity. how can I see the available applications ??
<Faris> (Like the upper applications menu in gnome2)
<TOSLinux> Faris: on dash... icon in bottom (Applications)
<unheeding> TOSLinux: any version should work.  you have enough power.  it just depnds on what desktop you want
<Faris> TOSLinux: There is no such icon in livecd mode ?
<Faris> TOSLinux: (I'm using 12.04)
<end_guy> TOSLinux: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/444/cpu-freq/
<end_guy> if you use gnome-shell
<end_guy> you can use that
<TOSLinux> Faris: yes: open DASH (ubuntu logo) and clic in icon (application) positioned in bottom
<end_guy> TOSLinux: here's a plugin for brightness https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/231/brightness-control/
<end_guy> you can do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and choose GNOME as your session when you login
<TOSLinux> end_guy: but use Unity not GNOME Shell!
<Kaito> @
<end_guy> TOSLinux: then swap to gnome-shell, it's not difficult, one command and relogin under GNOME
<end_guy> it's better anyway
<TOSLinux> end_guy: hate GNOME SHell :(
<Faris> TOSLinux: applications are not grouped by category, is it normal ?
<end_guy> awww, then I dunno. unity sucks because you can really configure it to do awesome things like control cpufreq-set
<TOSLinux> end_guy: if only gnome 2 back...
<TOSLinux> Faris: yes... in top clic in "Filter" and choose some category!
<ntzrmtthihu777> TOSLinux: Pinguy Is a very close approximation
<end_guy> TOSLinux: I agree, I miss somethings about GNOME 2 also
<Faris> TOSLinux: so many clics to get a tidy application list :(
<TOSLinux> ntzrmtthihu777: not... i don't like :(
<TOSLinux> end_guy: actually use Backrack 5 GNOME 2 (but is obsolete)
<TOSLinux> Faris: is simply... open dash and type name of your application and ENTER! button... is very simply!
<end_guy> TOSLinux: if you just install cpufrequtils it will always default to ondemand, which is good enough
<end_guy> it will use max CPU only when it needs it
<end_guy> which is ideally what you always want anyway
<TOSLinux> end_guy: ok
<end_guy> I really can't seeing 12.04 being *THAT* much better in terms of battery life than 12.10
<psusi> you don't need to install cpufrequtils for the ondemand govorner, that is built into the kernel, and there's really no reason to muck with it
<end_guy> psusi: the idea was to set it to powersaver mode and only use bare minimum to help him with batter life, but honestly I don't know why 12.04 would be that much better in terms of battery life than 12.10
<TOSLinux> end_guy: but I yes!
<psusi> it's actually more energy efficient to *not* slow the cpu down, because then it can finish its work faster, and spend more time in the very low power non executing states
<psusi> most modern cpus completely power off in their deepest C state
<Colin_> hello im having a issue when i install updates ubuntu refuses to boot black screens and monitor loses signal im still using standard grpahics driver any idea?
<TOSLinux> end_guy: I notice that if ... I will try your tips  - Thanks!
<ghoti> What's the difference between qt4 and gtk20?  Are they different widget sets, different libraries, what?  If I have a choice of building an application using one vs the other, how do I decide which I should pick?
<end_guy> psusi: that statement is only valid if we assume the user won't be frequently running cpu intensive processes.
<TOSLinux> end_guy: one more thing ... as sack Legal Information icon on the dash
<nell> I want to see my system stats and overclock settings, where should I look to?
<end_guy> TOSLinux: what?
<ejv> ghoti: you should really ask that on a site like stackoverflow.
<TOSLinux> end_guy: how to remove icon "Legal information" form the dash?
<psusi> end_guy, no, that's the point... if you are running a cpu intensive app, it is better to run full speed, finish in 10 seconds, and the cpu can go back to sleep, rather than spend 20 seconds running at 80% power
<ghoti> ejv: stackoverflow is a programming resource, and a question like this would be off-topic there.
<end_guy> TOSLinux: I don't use have that problem in gnome-shell :) You should Google that one
<TOSLinux> end_guy: i try remove the HTML file from /usr/share/unity/6/....html  but not do nothing
<ejv> ghoti: no it wouldn't, who better to answer a question about programming, than programmers...
<jbuncher> Just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and I can't get the "Set Up Mail...." entry in the messaging-menu to change to what it should be for thunderbird (thunderbird was already set up in 10.04).  I have tried reinstalling thunderbird and thunderbird-globalmenu, uninstalling evolution, logging in and out, and restarting with no luck.  Thoughts?
<TOSLinux> end_guy: I already did ... and nothing
<KI4RO> .
<mguy> Is there something I need to install in 12.04 to use an LVM on a external HD? The disk is my old Fedora install
<ghoti> ejv: while that's a viable rationale, StackOverflow questions that do not include example code, expected results and actual results often get closed.  I don't have any code, I'm asking about the relationship between two toolkits.  That's definitely off-topic for SO.
<TOSLinux> Someone can help me removing the "legal information" icon form the dash of Ubuntu 12.10?
<end_guy> psusi: If the user is doing this cpu intensive things frequently, then it's comaritive to continuously running a process at max cpu versus continuously running at min cpu
<end_guy> TOSLinux: it doesn't sound like something you should be able to remove
<mguy> ghoti: What about programmers.stackexchange.com
<psusi> mguy, you need to install the lvm2 package to use lvm, does't matter that it's external
<ghoti> I'm getting the distinct impression that nobody wants to discuss this.  Okay, well, thanks mguy.
<mguy> ghoti: you could go in the gtk or qt channels and ask them :)
<ghoti> Sure, like I should ask about the difference between Ubuntu and Fedora here in #ubuntu?  Great call.  ;)
<mguy> psusi: Weird. I figured that would be part of the basic install. Thanks
<mguy> ghoti: Maybe there is a linux-programming channel.
<TOSLinux> end_guy: then I have to see the icon every day of my life?
<ghoti> sigh.  I'll just do my own reading.
<psusi> end_guy, the only time lowering the cpu frequency is a win is if you are running a broken app that always wastes 100% of the cpu no matter what, like running an old dos app..
<ghoti> Often, folks in irc are able to provide quick, useful answers.  Not tonight, apparently.
<Degru> it always depends on the issue
<mguy> ghoti: This just isn't the type of channle for that question
<ghoti> mguy: ya, I see that.
<mguy> What's the dpkg or apt command to install missing dependencies?
<Degru> TOSLinux: I have never had an icon like that in my dash. Try right-clicking and clicking "remove" or "unpin"
<TOSLinux> end_guy: simply open the HTML file
<end_guy> psusi: Looks like our only thing to do is use the scientific method :D
<Degru> mguy: sudo apt-get install -f
<end_guy> or just agree to disagree
<TOSLinux>  Someone can help me removing the "legal information" icon from the dash of Ubuntu 12.10?
<end_guy> which is borning
<end_guy> s/borning/boring
<Degru> TOSLinux: right click and click unpin
<TOSLinux> end_guy: when boot to install Ubuntu 12.10 will prove it
<psusi> end_guy, it's been done... the redhat guys set up a big lab full of computers and took detailed power meausrements to test it
<TOSLinux> end_guy: thank you very much!
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i am trying to build my own package. everything works except for a dependency. during the install process it names the packe it want, but it doesnt install it :(
<end_guy> psusi: Then we have to try to reproduce their results. I just know that I am frequently using a lot of CPU, so it's often better to use minimum cpu frequency
<end_guy> because my CPU processing time is always greater than its idle time
<TOSLinux> bye guys!!!!
<end_guy> doens't matter if I set it to 2.4GHz or 800MHz
<psusi> end_guy, how did you determine that it was "better"?  the lower you set the frequency, the more time you spend processing vs. idle
<psusi> again, unless you are running a broken app that busy waits in a tight loop just wasiting cpu cycles and getting nothing done
<end_guy> When I set it to 800MHz durring a normal work day (software engineering) it lasts 6 hours, ondemand governer it only lasts about 4 hours
<SunMoonStar> I want to make a copy of a cd and I have instructions to use dd if=/dev/... of=mycopy.iso   ... when i do df -H, it says under column File System: /dev/sr0 and under Mounted On: /media/maks/TurboTax 2012 .... for "if=" do I use /dev/sr0 or the /media.. one?
<Degru> SunMoonStar: /dev/sr0
<psusi> end_guy, look into what you are running that keeps wasting the cpu
<SunMoonStar> Degru: thanks. Now, if I used the /media one, would it still work?
<psusi> flash tends to be a culprit.. very badly written program
<end_guy> hehe I have. firefox, gnome-shell, ruby, and gnome-terminal are the main processes
<Degru> SunMoonStar: No; you wouldn't use that with dd since it contains the actual contents of the cd. if you wanted to just copy the files off the cd though...
<Degru> end_guy: Chrome is a lot better than ff in resource consumption
<end_guy> Degru: it was worse by default, i had to go in and disable background applications from running when closed
<SunMoonStar> Degru: I want to make a cd image so I can run it on a laptop later which doesn't have a cd rom drive, I guess by using virtual iso software
<end_guy> even still i get a weird bug sometimes, when i copy and paste it'll just freeze up, not to mention i prefer firebug over chrome dev tools
<Degru> SunMoonStar: So, you want to use the ISO with a windows OS with an is mounting software?
<SunMoonStar> Degru: yes
<SunMoonStar> Degru: I was asked to do this because the person doesn't have a cd rom but have a cd they need to use
<Degru> SunMoonStar: Then you do "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/path/to/destionation.iso/" and let it run
<KylieBrooks> hi. how do i clear the X clipboard?
<SunMoonStar> Degru: and then I can transfer the iso image to them and have them run virtual iso software to use it?
<Degru> SunMoonStar: yes. that should work.
<SunMoonStar> Degru: awesome thanks :D
<Degru> SunMoonStar: You could also go into the /media thing using the file browser and copy the stuff from there into a folder. Then they could just run the installer without even mounting it.
<SunMoonStar> Degru: oh.. that might be easier.
<Degru> SunMoonStar: It's what I usually do. Unless the software requires you to have the actual CD in when running it should work.
<SunMoonStar> Degru: true. thanks. I think this one doesn't so I will just copy it
<Degru> SunMoonStar: yeah, last time i checked turbotax didn't need the cd
<SunMoonStar> Degru: while copying it had input/output error on one of the files
<SunMoonStar> I did a copy paste for this copy
<SunMoonStar> maybe I need to use dd
<Degru> SunMoonStar: sometimes mounting has issues. in that case use dd.
<SunMoonStar> Degru: I am thinking maybe the CD has some sort of anti-copying thing
<SunMoonStar> Degru: I will try dd
<Degru> SunMoonStar: No, I don't think it's that. I mean, the installer has to actually read the disc, right? Turbotax doesn't have that draconian drm on it. It's most likely a problem with the actual mount, or it's a problem with something else. dd should work no matter what
<Degru> this channel should have a MOTD with useful support links in it.
<f0urtyfive> anyone know if xhci_hcd is compiled into the latest kernels?
<rocktop> hello how to make init read /etc/inittab again without restart ?
<Degru> no idea what that is.
<Degru> f0urtyfive, rocktop ^^
<SunMoonStar> Degru: if I use dd, is there a way to "unpack" the files
<f0urtyfive> Degru: xhci_hcd is the USB3 kernel module.
<Degru> SunMoonStar: Sure, try open with and then look for the archive extracting program
<SunMoonStar> Degru: does it make a difference to what dd does if i give the output file an iso extension or not
<rocktop> anyidea ?
<Degru> SunMoonStar: no, not really. It's better to add .iso so it's recognized by other software
<OerHeks> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Degru> f0urtyfive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006422 says upgrading to 3.2.0-26-generic fixes it
<f0urtyfive> Degru: thanks for the google. I'm trying to get rid of it, not fix it.
<Degru> oh; why get rid of it?
<f0urtyfive> Degru: according to #libusb the xhci_hcd driver is not as stable as ehci_hcd (usb 2.0) and my device is USB 2.0
<Degru> f0urtyfive: It may break something...
<f0urtyfive> Degru: I'm pretty sure xhci_hcd is compiled into the kernel anyway...
<anotheronebitsth> Hello guys im trying to start desktop on my netbook but startx  comand says no display detected
<Degru> f0urtyfive: yeah.
<anotheronebitsth> Does anyone can help?
<Degru> anotheronebitsth: Did you run the installer as normal? What kind of gfx card does it have?
<buhman> on ubuntu 10.04; idmapd isn't resolving uids/gids to usernames/groupnames
<buhman> rpc.idmapd[6822]: nss_getpwnam: name '105' does not map into domain 'ist.unomaha.edu'
<buhman> where, for this to work properly, '105' should be 'mirror'
<buhman> because of course there is no user named '105'
<poee> Is there a program that acts as a virtual optical drive and will convert files burnt by other burning programs to ISO?
<SonikkuAmerica> anotheronebitsth: (a) What version? and (b) What hardware?
<Degru> poee: Most programs have a burn to iso option
<tseth> hey. does anyone know what package i need to install to get boost on ubuntu?
<poee> Degru, the one I have doesn't :(
<Degru> poee: which one?
<Degru> tseth: what's boost?
<tseth> boost library.
<poee> a windows program called IMGburn
<Degru> tseth: what does it do
<Degru> poee: May I suggest using k3b for burning? It almost always works and has a burn to iso option
<tseth> adds a lot of functionality like shared_ptrs, etc.
<Degru> tseth: ok, i'll see
<poee> I actually have a .gi image file that I need to convert to .iso, and Imgburn is the only program that will recogonize it
<SunMoonStar> Degru: worked like a charm!
<SunMoonStar> gotta love linux
<Degru> tds5016: related to programming?
<Degru> SunMoonStar: glad to hear
<buhman> poee: mkisofs
<poee> buhman, how do I use mkisofs?
<buhman> poee: mkisofs -o foo.iso path/
<buhman> man 1 mkisofs for more options
<poee> this will convert .gi files?
<buhman> you'll need to mount it first
<poee> hmm
<poee> I used the command you gave me
<poee> and typed the filename in the end
<buhman> that would put your ".gi file" inside the iso which is probably not what you want.
<poee> oh okay
<poee> how do I mount the .gi file?
<buhman> poee: could you run 'file foo.gi' for me?
<poee> okay
<tomasz_aen> t
<buhman> ..and of course I'll want the output
<poee> buhman, Image_091108_2053.gi: data
<buhman> :(
<nell> Will installing nvidia drivers make a big deal on my computer
<poee> what can I do here, buhman
<buhman> poee: are you able to upload that somewhere so I can fiddle with it?
<buhman> or provide some sample?
<poee> its too big , will take several hours
<buhman> how large is it?
<poee> ~300mb
<buhman> what; that takes all of 30 seconds
<poee> but my upload speed is very low
<poee> :(
<buhman> poee: can you mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.gi /mnt/iso
<buhman> does that work?
<poee> lemme see
<bravis> nell it did for me but had to fuss with it a bit
<poee> buhman, mount: mount point /mnt/iso does not exist
<buhman> poee: well make it, silly :p
<buhman> that was just an example
<poee> lol, how do I make it
<buhman> mkdir
<poee> oh right
<poee> okay
<poee> jeez
<poee> :/
<poee> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<subcool> can someone assist me with my networking? - I have no idea why its broken. IT "connects" to my router, but refuses to do anything web based but ping. I havent tested some ssh- but... this is getting me nutty. I am on a second laptop, my iphone and android work. My ONE laptop refuses to work.
<subcool> im at a losss
<poee> buhman, ^
<buhman> poee: oh that's fine
<buhman> clearly file was right and it's not iso9660
<buhman> poee: surely you obtained this from somewhere else, right?
<poee> buhman, yes
<buhman> mind sharing the source?
<buhman> pm is fine
<rahul01> hi
<rahul01> is their any alternative of adobe flash in open source?
<OerHeks> rahul01, yes, html5
<OerHeks> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<rahul01> OerHerks, html5? as far as i know its a web lang
<rahul01> OerHeks thanks got it.
<OerHeks> Yes, this works on youtube only
<rahul01> this is nice
<subcool> someone please help- its acting like it has a virus..
<subcool> i cant get past the router..
<dumont> why is ubuntu 12.10 so behind with respect to kernel versions?
<dumont> i was hoping to get 12.10 with v3.8
<root_> teste
<jrib> !sru | dumont
<subcool> Even my router cant ping its client
<ubottu> dumont: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<buhman> dumont: archlinux
<jrib> !kernel | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OerHeks> maybe raring 13.04 comes with 3.8
<buhman> dumont: http://hive.ist.unomaha.edu/archlinux/testing/os/x86_64/linux-3.8.1-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<jrib> buhman: why are you linking to archlinux packages...?
<buhman> jrib: he said he wanted kernel 3.8 :P
<buhman> jrib: you *can* actually use that with ubuntu by the way, as is
<jrib> buhman: I wouldn't say that's exactly "ideal"
<root_> teste
<ion_> how shall I fix a broken packege system...I did run ...apt-get install -f
<ion_> but didn't work...
<jrib> ion_: say how you broke it
<root_> boa noite
<jrib> !pt | root_
<ubottu> root_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ion_> jrib: trying to install pygame
<jrib> ion_: and how did you try to install pygame exactly?
<ion_> jrib: using dpkg -i [packege]
<jrib> ion_: remove it
<ion_> jrib: I try using dpkg -r but didn't work...
<jrib> ion_: pastebin
<justpie> Does anyone have any idea why i wouldn't beable to connect to wireless-n on my Dell xps 15z? I have a Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 card and im running 11.04
<ion_> jrib: okay hold on a second..
<jrib> !11.04 | justpie
<ubottu> justpie: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<subcool> can anyone suggest a networking irc channel for ubuntu?
<justpie> haha, I'm not in a place where i can upgrade at the moment
<jrib> subcool: what's your question?
<jrib> justpie: you understand that 11.04 is no longer supported?  This means, among other things, that you aren't getting security updates
<ion_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584061/
<subcool> jrib, my ubuntu refuses to communicate past my router, i can ping it- thats it.
<Degru> 12.10 is pretty nice
<justpie> jrib : Yes. I am well aware. Have been to busy to upgrade and i don't like unity at all. So i have been holding off
<jrib> justpie: so don't use unity
<Degru> install one of the flavors, such as kubuntu or xubuntu
<jrib> justpie: you have another package manager running that you need to close
<justpie> jrib, i don't follow?
<ion_> jrib: I did run aptitude as well..
<jrib> justpie: wrong nick; sorry
<jrib> ion_: you have another package manager running that you need to close
<subcool> jrib, im booting to a liveusb as we speak
<jrib> subcool: and on the liveusb everything works?
<ion_> jrib: I have to track it down and kill but how shall I do it ..?
<subcool> jrib, booting now.
<jrib> ion_: first find out what it is.  Do you have update-manager, synaptic, software center, or something like apt or dpkg still running?
<ion_> jrib: no
<jrib> ion_: what happened when you installed pygame with dpkg?  Do you still have that shell open?
<James_B> Yo!
<ion_> jrib: not really...
<James_B> Fresh new ubuntu install
<subcool> crap- jrib , liveusb works fine
<subcool> jrib, i think i got hacked :/
<jrib> subcool: did you rule out a dns issue?
<James_B> top 10 plugins to install?
<subcool> i havent gotten too far into diagnoisis
<subcool> so no
<subcool> it was working fine 5 hours ago
<ion_> jrib: I don't care about pygame anymore the most important thing is my system run fine again...
<jrib> ion_: pastebin output of: ps -ef | grep 'apt\|dpkg'
<jrib> ion_: pygame is in the repositories by the way, you don't download a deb and install it manually
<ion_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584076/
<jrib> ion_: ok so you have aptitude running
<dumont> How does it work? if I install 12.10, 18 months later when support expires, I won't be getting any updates?
<airlynx> I'm having troubles playing games with 3D graphics, would that be my radeon driver causing the issues?  I have an AMD Radeon HD 7640G
<KM0201> dumont: basically
<jrib> dumont: yes.  You should upgrade to a new release to avoid that.  You can stay on LTS and upgrade every 2 years, otherwise releases occur every 6 months
<p014k> Hello. I recently upgraded to 12.10. I am use to 'ubuntu classic' with the start menus and panel at the bottom. I would like to retain these. I disabled the unity plugin in compiz and installed gnome-panel, gnome-tweak-tool, and gnome-shell. When I boot, I have to open a terminal and type gnome-panel every time to get it to open, how do I get this to start automatically? Also when I do open the panel, the only thing displayed on the top panel is the date
<p014k> , how do I get the login/shutdown menu, bluetooth icon, battery icon, wifi icon, volume icon, and keyboard language set to show up on it? One other issue is in the panel on the lower right, I set the number of workspaces to 9 (3x3), however when I switch workspaces, the viewpoint preview only shows 4 and I can't switch to the other ones.
<dumont> how do I upgrade? what's the diff between update and upgrade?
<ion_> jrib: I think I did remove so how can I get out from aptitude then...?
<dumont> upgrade as in aptitude upgrade ?
<jrib> ion_: find your shell with aptitude in it and quit aptitude
<wad> Cron has become complicated. On this new ubuntu box (12.04), I'd like to have it run a process (sarg) every day. There is already a file here: /etc/cron.daily/sarg
<p014k> dumont: do a 'man apt-get' in terminal. All the definitions are there.
<wad> But it didn't do anything last night.
<wad> What's the right way to schedule a cron job these days?
<wad> (It used to be that you'd just edit the crontab.)
<ion_> q:
<jbuncher> Just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and I can't get the "Set Up Mail...." entry in the messaging-menu to change to what it should be for thunderbird (thunderbird was already set up in 10.04).  I have tried reinstalling thunderbird and thunderbird-globalmenu, uninstalling evolution, logging in and out, and restarting with no luck.  Thoughts?
<jrib> wad: you can use those cron.daily directories or use crontab; whatever you prefer.  Those directories are mostly to make it easy for packages to install cron jobs
<p014k> I upgraded from 10.04 just recently, too, lol.
<subcool> ok- jrib could u explain this? my home directory is 1000:bitdefender
<wad> jrib: Okay, so just having a file in cron.daily means it will be run every day? What time?
<jrib> subcool: explain what?
<dumont> i'm maintaining a redhat system right now, but we are update centric only (at certain intervals), and don't upgrade because of high demand for uptime, so I'm wondering how disruptive the "upgrade" is
<wad> Oh, I see it. It's in crontab.
<jrib> wad: yes
<subcool> jrib, why would my home directory be apart of a group call bitdefender
<ion_> jrib: no still here can you help me out, please. I have no much experience with aptitude.
<jrib> subcool: I don't know
<jrib> ion_: did you find it?
<Ziber> So, I've been using VLC to play DVDs but often times the DVD menu won't load and I'll just get a pure green window instead. Any suggestions on good ways to watch DVDs?
<jbuncher> p014k, don't suppose you were hit by the bug that I was?
<jbuncher> Ziber, I'm not sure if xine is supported anymore, but that's what I used to use.  It's not pretty, but had good support for DVD menus.
<ion_> jrib:
<Ziber> jbuncher: "used to use"?
<dumont> once 13.04 comes out, and I'm running 12.10, I just have to do apt-get upgrade ? I've upgrade ubuntu before from 10.04 to 10.10 then to 11.04 but the upgrade was incompaible, I'm wondering if I'll be stuck later with a system which cannot be upgraded... requiring a complete reinstall
<ion_> jrib:yeah I saw the package but I don't know how to remove it ..
<jbuncher> Ziber, I just upgraded to 12.04, and haven't watched DVDs on this machine in a while.  Looks like xine is still installed, so it should be ok, but I haven't tested it.
<jrib> dumont: update-manager will pop up and ask you if you want to upgrade to 13.04 once it is released; then you just click yes
<jbuncher> dumont, odd.  I've never had that.  I've upgraded from breezy to precise.....
<dumont> or maybe it was 9.10 ...
<jbuncher> dumont, AFAIK, you can *always* upgraded to the next ubuntu, even if the release you're running is no longer supported.  You just have to go one upgraded at a time (or from LTS -> LTS).
<jbuncher> dumont, I just did the 10.04 -> 12.04 upgrade last night, went off mostly without a hitch.  (nvidia, grr...)
<dumont> anyway, I'm not fully grasping how the "upgrade" affects the system, whether or not it will be an equivalent of a fresh reinstall with configs/progs/data retained, or it will be a partial patch with new kernel and other packages, but possibly contain bugs like I've experienced where multiple upgrades end up with a failed system that is very hard to restore
<p014k> jbuncher: No, I don't use software email. gmail ftw
<toter> Ziber: From the Ubuntu Documentation: "In VLC Media Player for example, when you choose to open a disc, there's an option "No DVD menus". You just have to enable that option before you press Play. Media players that lack support for DVD menus should work as well (e.g. mplayer)."
<toter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<p014k> dumont: you'd do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<scoob> Wanted to poke back with my question from earlier and maybe get some new eyes on it. I'm using Ubuntu server 12.04 on ESXi 5.1.0. I've got a usb wireless network card plugged into my host and it's passed through to a guest. I can see if on ifconfig -a however I can't bring it up and rfkill list shows its hard blocked.
<jbuncher> dumont, it downloads all the new packages and installs those versions, and most packages ask if you want config files overwritten/untouched/merged (such as when installing a new ssh/samba).
<jrib> dumont: when ubuntu makes a release the package versions are mostly fixed (notable exceptions are security updates).  When a new version comes along, it comes with new software (mostly newer versions of your old software).  The upgrade retains your configuration and installs the new package versions that are standard for the new ubuntu release
<scoob> It also seemingly randomly changes from on/off in dmesg
<dumont> I know this has nothing to do with ubuntu, but speaking of scientific linux, I have v6.1 installed but "yum upgrade" does not upgrade to v6.2 even though 6.2 has been released for a while
<Ziber> toter: but i like dvd menus... I was hoping to kepe them.
<Ziber> *keep.
<jrib> ion_: your first step is to close aptitude
<Ziber> Just have them working.
<X7510> hi
<jbuncher> Ziber, use xine, DVD menus work there.
<Ziber> hm, i'll look into it
<toter> Ziber: I would recommend you to try to rip the DVD using HandBrake, for example.
<Ziber> package name?
<jbuncher> package might be xine-ui, or something similar
<Ziber> ah, thanks
<Ziber> toter: that's a lot of overkill for just wanting to -watch- a dvd.
<KI4RO> .
<jrib> dumont: apt-get upgrade won't upgrade you to a new ubuntu release either.  It only upgrades your packages for your current release (in case there are security updates and such)
<Josh_> Hi I need help
<Josh_> Unable to install wine
<jrib> Josh_: how are you trying?  And what is the result?
<dumont> what's apt-get update for? updates the local list of available new packages? without installing them? and upgrade actually install them?
<toter> Ziber: Please let us know if xine works out or not...
<Ziber> Xine looks like crap, but let's see.
<jrib> dumont: apt-get update refreshes your package index files
<noah_> I need help figuring out how to create partitions so i can install 2 operating systems
<jbuncher> dumont, yes
<Ziber> can't read the dvd apparently.
<dumont> thx, been having some confusion about it for a while, dispelled by experimentations..
<toter> Soooooo….
<toter> let's go back to that overkill part
<Ziber> toter: If I want to watch a DVD, I don't want to have to rip the entirety of it to my computer first.
<Ziber> That, sir, is overkill.
<Josh_> @jrib i used the terminal  and the output is here http://pastebin.com/rShiNYY7
<dumont> if apt-get dist-upgrade, what's yum equivalent of distribution upgrade?
<Ziber> brb
<jrib> Josh_: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<noah_> i need help creating partitions so i can set up 2 operating systems on my computer
<jrib> dumont: what?
<jrib> noah_: you can partition in the ubuntu installer
<toter> Ziber: You are missing the point. You can watch that DVD on your computer… Just install Windows or something. If you're running Linux, you'll have to some extra steps to achieve your goal
<p014k> dumont: all the information you are looking for is in the manual for spt-get. Just type 'man apt-get' into your terminal and you'll know everything. It's not tl;dr
<toter> *to do
<dumont> jrib what's an equivalent of apt-get dist-upgrade for yum
<noah_> will it also be there in the back box installer (the one im installing i already have ubuntu on)
<dumont> btw, anyone else annoyed by "apt-get" it's so difficult to type in, there's a -, and 3 characters... while yum is only 3 characters, also there are diff commands you have to remember with the aptitude installer, apt-get apt-cache, with yum it's only yum install, yum search
<jrib> dumont: ask a channel that uses yum ;)
<p014k> ^
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Josh_> @jrib I recieved no response tried dpkg --print-foreign-architectures command
<jrib> Josh_: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt-get update  # then try to install wine again
<Josh_> @jrib I have AMD
<jrib> dumont: by the way aptitude is an alternative to apt-get/apt-cache.  And you can always alias apt-get to something shorter if you wish
<simon___> hello everyone
<jrib> Josh_: that command will enable multiarch for i386 so you can install wine
<Ziber> back...
<Physicist> How can I remove all fglrx folders, files and programs of my computer?
<Josh_> @jrib all solved thank you very much
<Physicist> jrib: Can you help me?
<Physicist> Without use dpkg or --force
<Josh_> @jrib: Problem solved. Thanks
<jrib> Physicist: I don't know about that and it's time for walking dead, sorry
<toter> Ziber: What I was trying to say is that if you're familiar with Linux, you should know that some tasks require additional steps to be taken. You can watch that DVD on your computer just fine. Just install Windows. Playing a DVD using Linux is illegal, anyway… According to the US Government. :)
<Josh_> @jrib thanks
<jrib> Josh_: no problem
<Josh_> @jrib have fun watching walking dead
<Ziber> toter: Eh? Illegal?
<Physicist> dr_willis: Any advice?
<Ziber> And I do have windows (in a dualboot), but I'm trying to migrate to Linux completely.
<Josh_> @toter: Not really if you use non free codecs
<capella> Playing a DVD using Linux is illegal ?
<Josh_> @ziber they'll never know
<unheeding> libdvdcss is technically illegal
<unheeding> don't download it from the medibuntu repository
<lb27> illegal primes!
<unheeding> whatever you do
<capella> citation?
<toter> Josh_: Could you recommend a way to play a DVD on Linux using non free codecs?
<unheeding> http://www.howtogeek.com/138969/why-watching-dvds-on-linux-is-illegal-in-the-usa/
<histo> toter: you can't
<lb27> capella: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_primes#The_first_illegal_executable_prime_number
<histo> toter: well you can if it's not DRM protected
<Physicist> CAN ANYBODY GIVE ME AN ADVICE?
<Brewster> hello I'm trying to install 2 oses on 2 different partitions of the same drive with a 20GB "free space" partition using this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation but it's late here and all I'm seeing is blah blah blah. Can anyone help or point me towards something that will work on the newer version of ubuntu?
<histo> Physicist: how did you install fglrx ?
<capella> lb27 I meant watching dvd illegal ... reading the google on that at the moment :)
<Josh_> @toter: will give you data in a sec
<toter> histo: I'm sure that there are some DVD's that do not have DRM… But i'm also sure that the DVD Ziber is trying to run on Linux has DRM
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<lb27> optical media hasn't been relevant to me for a long time.
<Physicist> histo: Thank you first.. I did the installtion unziping and running the catalyst installer, meantine, when i click on amdcccle icon it does not open. I uninstalled and reinstalled everything.. Does not open anyway.. My laptop is consuming a lot of battery..
<Physicist> histo: I did everything right,, Now I just want delete everything and reinstall from "zero"..
<Josh_> @toter you can modify your dvd drive to be region free
<Physicist> or install..
<toter> You see… I don't care about the DMCA, or the US Government… I'll rip the damn thing if necessary… My point is that, Ziber, if you want to play this DVD on Linux, you have to be willing to research and do some additional steps...
<Josh_> @ziber modify your DVD drive
<Josh_> @ziber: http://linvdr.org/projects/regionset/
<histo> Physicist: well the issue is you used the binary file provided from AMD. I'm not that familiar with it but I know that when you uninstall it tends to break things. That's why everyone here will tell you to install fglrx from the software repositories built into ubuntu.
<toter> If you want a one-click solution and a nice interface, not a program that "looks like crap", buy a Mac
<SunMoonStar> I was just watching Bing Bang Theory and Sheldon is spacing out on his computer and says "oh Ubuntu, you are my favorite linux distribution"
<Josh_> @SunMoonStar what episode
<histo> toter: what?
<SunMoonStar> Josh_: lol im not sure but check it here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3vKceIMtP0
<PlastikSpork> I don't know what I did but after I rebooted will not reappear when I move my mouse to the left of the screen.  I tried turning off auto hide and it still will not appear. Have to hit super key.  Also my touch-pad is super sensitive and doesn't feel right. Touchpad options are missing in system settings.
<histo> toter: you need libdvdcss to play DVDs on linux
<PlastikSpork> *launcher
<histo> !codecs | toter
<ubottu> toter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sjd> .
<Physicist> histo: Ok. If I install from the repositories, will remove all and install a new package... I suppose!
<histo> PlastikSpork: Does the panel appear at the top of the screen.
<PlastikSpork> histo: yes the panel is at the top
<histo> Physicist: I don't know. I wouldn't have used the driver from AMD when the same thing is available int he repositories.
<toter> Ziber: By the way, if it's not asking too much… What DVD are you trying to play anyway?
<Ziber> toter: A season of SOAP. :P
<PlastikSpork> histo: i installed myunity  a few hours ago... new install on this laptop been doing a lot of changes... installed conky as well
<PlastikSpork> histo: removed unity without any affect.
<PlastikSpork> *myunity
<Physicist> histo: Thank you.
<Josh_> how to install cinnamon?
<histo> PlastikSpork: What was the last thing you did?
<histo> !notunity | Josh_
<ubottu> Josh_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sjd> i like face4
<PlastikSpork> installed conky
<andrea___> hey guys, I have some problem. I'm using ubuntu 13.04 and doesn't appers the networking manager icon on taskbar. It means I can't connect to any wireless connection.  My lspci is: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) <- essa é minha placa wireless
<histo> PlastikSpork: well did you enable DBE or know what that is?
<Physicist> What is the "best" repository to install fglrx drivers?
<Josh_> How can you install Cinnamon not GNOME?
<histo> !ati | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> Josh_: Find a PPA I guess
<histo> !raring > andrea___
<ubottu> andrea___, please see my private message
<histo> PlastikSpork: Try uninstalling conky and see if it fixes the issue
<PlastikSpork> histo:  i'll try removing conky
<Josh_> How to install Cinnamon GUI?
<unheeding> Josh_: there's a ppa for that
<unheeding> search for cinnamon stable ppa
<Josh_> @unheeding: I have no clue how to do it
<doomlord> hi, wireless isnt working on my laptop under ubuntu - but it works in windows ... any suggestions on troubleshooting it
<Physicist> andrea___: Já? Raring Ringtail ainda não foi oficialmente lançado. Tem diversos bugs..
<ion_> jrib: how can I remove a broken package using aptitude
<unheeding> Josh_: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<ion_> jrib: I did locate it already but I don't know how to remove it
<Josh_> @doomlord run lspci and see if it picks it up (the network card)
<unheeding> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<andrea___> Physicist eu já fiz esse mesmo teste nas versões 12.10 e 12.04 e obtive o mesmo resultado
<andrea___> sorry guys, I had the same tests with 12.10 and 12.04 and the result was the same
<doomlord> i see a "newtork controler" (intel centrio adanced-n 6230)  and an ethernet controller "realtek PCI-E gigabit .."
<doomlord> i take it the centrino bit is the one disabled/not working
<faceleg_> jion #node.js
<Ziber> DVD menus work now.
<Ziber> :D
<toter> Ziber: What program did you use?
<Physicist> Physicist: Try search about any driver or issue of your adapter..
<Physicist> andrea___: Try search about any driver or issue of your adapter..
<Ziber> libdvdread4?
<Physicist> andrea___: I am with the same problem.. Meantime, is with Slackware..
<Physicist> Good luck everyone..
<andrea___> the researchs make sugest download of compact-wireless but I coudn't compile and install it, because it returns errors on installations
<PlastikSpork> histo: no go...uninstalled myunity and conky, I got launcher back, but only if I don't auto-hide.  launcher fails to reappear in auto-hide.
<toter> how do i send a message in another language using ubottu? I forgot the syntax...
<selena2013> hello family
<doomlord> Now i recall i actually disabled my wireless networking because it used to keep losing & rejoining, bringing up a dialogue box...
<doomlord> i must find how i did that..
<doomlord> hah. "Wireless is disabled by hardware sswitch" ,it says on the nm-applet dropdown... but the hardware sswitch is enabled
<subcool> How do i fix my network manager... is appears to error a lot
<toter> !pt-br | andrea___
<unheeding> doomlord: "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<doomlord> lshw -C network says ... "*-network DISABLED \n\t description:Wireless Interface ...
<doomlord> thanks
<doomlord> "connection established.." :)
<unheeding> yeah i don't know why it puts a block on there when you disable wireless
<unheeding> and then doesn't unblock it
<andrea___> toter: ?
<subcool> can someone help me- im at a loss. my computer was fine 5 hours ago. i shut itdown, came home. turned it on- and now i cant connect to my home network.
<toter> !br | andrea___
<ubottu> andrea___: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<asdddf> hi, im wondering if anyone can help me stop my fans from running really loud :s
<unheeding> asdddf: is there a process using up a lot of cpu?
<p014k> I'm running 12.10 in classic mode. In the lower right panel is the workspace switcher. I set the workspaces to 9 (3x3), but when I try to switch workspaces the viewpoint switcher only shows a 2x2 grid and I am unable to access the other 5 workspaces. How do I fix this?
<tama> good day everyone. :D
<tama> I am new to ubuntu.
<asdddf> no, its just on linux my fans seem to run really loud compared to windows, I've just recently switched.
<asdddf> Theres nothing using a lot of cpu :s
<tama> I have a computer with two lan card and one is hooked to the modem, while the other one hooked to my laptop.
<fuleo> how do i list service that can be run on my ubuntu server... ?
<tama> how can my laptop connect to the network through my desktop computer?
<tama> sorry for my bad english.
<subcool> someone please- it has to be something in my ubuntu.
<subcool> when i try to connect to my router, it says it was rejected.
<subcool> when i goto my router, and ping ti computer, it fails.
<tama> oh, and btw i know how to change my IP adress, but I don't know what should I type.
<tama> And I don't know the right keyword to search in google.
<excalibr> hello. anyone who uses nvidia card, can you share your output of this cmd: ls -alh /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<thebishop> is there any touch-screen functionality in 12.10 for laptops that have it?
<toter> tama: Where are you from? I am asking that because you could try getting help on your native language
<tama> I am from Indonesia.
<tama> thanks for the reply toter. :D
<toter> !id | tama
<ubottu> tama: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tama> where should I talk to?
<tama> oh, ok.
<tama> thanks.
<tama> nobody is in #ubuntu-id :(
<subcool> ok- i just wired into my router. and i still have no connectivity
<Degru> tama: to do that you'd have to somehow use your computer as a router... do you have a router you could plug into the modem?
<tama> I have one I think Degru
<tama> brb
<toter> wow… 242,325,638 people in Indonesia and no one on #ubuntu-id
<subcool> anyone please- im not even sure how to google this
<Degru> toter: maybe because not many people use ubuntu in indonesia?
<tama> found it but it is unable to power on. I think it is broken. :(
<Degru> ah.
<toter> yeah… no one
<Degru> tama: I'll try to find something on google on how to use your computer as a router. might be pretty complicated, though.
<tama> Thanks degru. :)
<tama> I can afford learning. :D
<tama> Btw, I've tried to adhooked my laptop with my pc and it is connected.
<excalibr> what are you trying to do tama ?
<tama> excalibr: I have a computer with two lan card and one is hooked to the modem, while the other one hooked to my laptop. I try to connect my laptop to the internet.
<tama> but failed
<Degru> tama: wait, what's running ubuntu; the laptop, the pc, or both?
<subcool> Pleawe?
<Degru> subcool: what's wron
<Degru> g
<excalibr> tama: so just set up a connection sharing in network manager then..share the pc's connection to the spare lan card
<selena2013> to use it as router or hotspot
<selena2013> yea you set up as hotspot sharing
<Degru> selena2013: hotspot sharing would be wifi.
<selena2013> correct
<subcool> Degru, my 12.04 refuses to communicate through network manager
<subcool> Wired or Wireless
<subcool> i achieve a ip address.
<subcool> i can only ping the router, nothing else, the router cant ping the client
<PadNet201> check gateways
<Degru> subcool: is it dns? try pinging 64.233.160.0
<subcool> i've deleted and re-made the connection many times.
<Degru> subcool: are you trying to ping http://www.host.com or the ip?
<tama> both are running ubuntu 12.04
<subcool> Degru, im trying to get anything to work.
<tama> excalibr bot are running ubuntu 12.04
<subcool> when i open a browser and try to goto google, it says rejected
<subcool> i am trying tp ping that IP address now.. and its paused on its first attempt
<Degru> tama: OK, here's a guide on how to do this. Run it on the desktop. http://askubuntu.com/questions/95199/ubuntu-2-network-card-ip-forwarding
<excalibr> tama: that should work without any problem. have you tried what i suggested?
<selena2013> tama what exatly are you trying to do ?
<Degru> selena2013: He's trying to connect a laptop to a desktop through ethernet that's connected through ethernet to a modem.
<Degru> selena2013: basically use his desktop as an ethernet router
<tama> excalibr I am sorry, I just can't figure out how to set up a connection sharing.
<tama> thanks Degru, I'll try that now.
<Degru> excalibr: yeah, i try to avoid nm whenever i can
<chavezas> hola
<Degru> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pepee> does anyone know how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/QRcJJrBm
<selena2013> ooooo ok
<toter> excalibr: Doesn't this process of sharing a connection between two computers require a crossover cable?
<Degru> subcool: what version of ubuntu?
<subcool> 12.04.1
<DarkHalo> Hi i'm having trouble compiling a program I got from sourceforge
<madbot> What's it's name?
<closetoopen> anyone familiar with this message?
<excalibr> toter: nope if it involves more than 1 network cards
<excalibr> wait
<madbot> DarkHalo, what app?
<DarkHalo> make -C 3rdParty/libtsai
<DarkHalo> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/user/swistrack/3rdParty/libtsai'
<DarkHalo> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<DarkHalo> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/user/swistrack/3rdParty/libtsai'
<DarkHalo> make -C 3rdParty/camshift_wrapper
<DarkHalo> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/user/swistrack/3rdParty/camshift_wrapper'
<DarkHalo> Makefile:48: camshift_wrapper.d: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> DarkHalo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkHalo> Makefile:48: capture.d: No such file or directory
<DarkHalo> cc -MM -I/usr/include/opencv -I/usr/lib/include/opencv capture.c > capture.d;
<selena2013> omg
<madbot> hold on buddy use pastebin
<Degru> subcool: can you ping any other devices on the network?
<subcool> Degru, no
<subcool> wired or wireless.
<subcool> its acting like it has a windows  virus
<subcool> it was just working a couple hours ago- when i didnt hvae a firewall router
<subcool> thing is- my home modem is a router-
<patr|ck_> Good Morning, good day. What is >Evince< please?
<Degru> well there's your problem
<subcool> Degru, what? a virus?
<DarkHalo> http://pastebin.com/8g691yAr
<madbot> patr|ck_, simply a document viewer
<madbot> quote from their own website
<selena2013> we don see much virus in linux ubuntu
<closetoopen> i am attempting to install synaptic package manager and i recieve the message CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120822.4)' is required  Please insert the above CD/DVD into the drive '/media/cdrom/' to install software packages from it.
<madbot> i googled it
<madbot> :D
<patr|ck_> a virus is a malformed, poisoned portion of code, is that halfway true?
<Nimble> I had 6 /bin/bash processes earlier today and I have no idea where they came from
<pepee> patr|ck_, Description: Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer
<Degru> subcool: the firewall must be configure incorrectly on the computer
<Nimble> "who" would show that they are logged in under pts/x where x is some number
<patr|ck_> ah, thank you madbot and pepee
<spence> scenario... source contain many files, destination contains subset of source... only update source files existing on destination. rsync??
<closetoopen> i have no disc drive and my live cd is a usb drive. can anyone walk me thru this?
<madbot> patr|ck_, more like a program designed to exploit then damage the systems while infecting others hopefully
<Nimble> but there were no associated ssh processes for them
<madbot> malformed code is called a bug
<pepee> patr|ck_, your package manager should give you a description about it
<Degru> closetoopen: so what are you trying to do?
<madbot> :>
<patr|ck_> heh, hopefully
<Nimble> anyone know why that might be?
<patr|ck_> thats interesting for an answer
 * patr|ck_ thinks about it
<patr|ck_> thank you and peace out
<selena2013> peace
<jbuncher> Just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and I can't get the "Set Up Mail...." entry in the messaging-menu to change to what it should be for thunderbird (thunderbird was already set up in 10.04).  I have tried reinstalling thunderbird and thunderbird-globalmenu, uninstalling evolution, logging in and out, and restarting with no luck.  Thoughts?
<closetoopen> any ideas?
<Degru> paddy: when in doubt type "man program"
<madbot> jbuncher, did you clear out any old configs
<Degru> jbuncher: did you use the dist upgrade or is it a fresh install?
<paddy> Degru, i really should remember that simple one :D
<jbuncher> Degru, used dist upgrade
<madbot> the config files in your .config folder .thunderbird and other hidden folders would probably contain old configs which may not be compatible the the newer version
<jbuncher> madbot, not sure where those would be?
<tama> Ok, I've read and I think I understand that article. I'll try reboot my network now, thanks. :D
<subcool> Degru, my firewall? - it was working - i only have ufw. and i even disabled it
<madbot> ~/.config or ~/.thunderbird and a few other places maybe
<Degru> jbuncher: dist upgrades are extremely messy since tons of old configs are not removed. In the future, always do a fresh install.
<madbot> usually when you do a big upgrade like that you should carefully go through your configs
<jbuncher> Degru, I've upgraded since Breezy :P
<pepee> jbuncher, http://askubuntu.com/a/15604 last para.
<closetoopen> anyone read the message at all?
<Nimble> is it normal for "last -i" to show shells being opened and closed while no one is using the computer?
<jbuncher> madbot, doesn't look like there's anything thunderbird related in ~/.config/  will check .thunderbird, but that makes me nervous as I don't want to wipe my accounts
<pepee> closetoopen, it should work automatically
<Degru> Degru: well, the new unity interface royally screwed everything up, so you should just clear out your configs.
<Degru> jbuncher: ^^
<closetoopen> i have recieved no promt for it
<madbot> jbuncher, you're looking for config files not the downloaded emails+attachments
<subcool> Degru, network manager often eorr
<pepee> closetoopen, ah, duh, remove the CD from the repos list
<subcool> Degru, error's or crashes...
<closetoopen> prompt*
<jbuncher> pepee, I saw that earlier, and it doesn't seem applicable.  Which part are you thinking specifically?
<pepee> software sources or something like that
<closetoopen> how do i do that? i am fairly linux newb and dumb to it
<Degru> subcool: Try disabling the firewall completely or connecting directly to your modem and see if that works.
<pepee> jbuncher, "If for any reason you want to re-enable Set Up Mail, simply remove the file ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/evolution"
<madbot> closetoopen, where are you at?
<subcool> Degru, i have
<subcool> i just uninstall my firewall
<subcool> i can only ping the router, and myslef.
<madbot> did you actually start an install or just sitting there with a bootable stick? Did you make the bootable stick yet?
<jbuncher> pepee, that file doesn't exist for me
<airlynx> I need help, I was trying to install the proprietary drivers for my Radeon, followed the instructions to enable POSIX shared memory here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122712 and the drivers appeared to install properly, but now Ubuntu will not boot.  It says something in the startup messages about mount /dev/shm terminated with status 1 but it still started a few things after that
<subcool> 127.0.0.1, 192.168.2.1 <-- router
<jbuncher> madbot, aren't the emails also stored in ~/.thunderbird/ though?
<closetoopen> yes i used to startup disk creator and made the flash drive into a bootable live disc and im in BFE iowa
<closetoopen> very slow internet
<madbot> jbuncher, couldn't tell you off-hand. Often apps will store everything in their hidden folder in your home directory
<Nach0z> hey guys, quick question: my Ubuntu isn't detecting my laptop's screen or anything, so the resolution is stuck at like, 800x600, on a 1366x768 laptop. anyone know how I can fix this?
<Nach0z> also xorg.conf doesn't seem to exist, but based on another ubuntu installation I have that works fine, it may not be necessary. no idea. :D
<madbot> Nach0z, sounds like a driver problem, xorg.conf by default doesn't exist
<Degru> subcool: sudo iptables -F
<tama> Wow! it works!
<madbot> you need to make one if you want to configure xorg with one
<tama> thank you Degru, excalibr :D
<Degru> tama: glad to hear
<Nach0z> ah. gotcha. well, any recommendations on how to solve this?
<madbot> google
<madbot> :D
<tama> one thing. Do I always need to do this everytime I want to connect or restart my computers?
<Degru> tam
<subcool> Degru, ok--
<Degru> tama: lemme see
<subcool> Degru, was something supposed to happen?
<madbot> tama if you do then just add the command to the startup software or your .xinit or whatever init stage its necessary on.
<closetoopen> so how do i clear the repos to allow the boot disc to promt me for the update to my /cdrom/media dir...
<madbot> tama look up on google about running software at startup
<tama> thanks for the answer madbot :)
<Degru> tama: I don't know. Try rebooting the desktop and check if it still works.
<madbot> closetoopen, go to the Ubuntu software center and up in the menu click software souces
<Degru> tama: If it stops, then enter the commands again
<spence> problem: source contain many files, destination contains subset of source... only update source files existing on destination. rsync??
<madbot> after that look at the bottom of that window and check off the CD-ROM/DVD repo
<Degru> tama: You could also put them into a script to make it easy
<Nimble> can anyone help me with some suspicious reports from "last"?
<closetoopen> ok im in software sources
<madbot> if your machine can see a new disc with packages it'll autoprompt  you about installing them or updating stuff
<madbot> Nimble, like what?
<Nimble> madbot, ghost pts processes
<Nimble> I had four terminals open but ten pseudoterminals open under my user name
<Nimble> and I don't know why
<Nimble> I can pastebin the output of last if you want
<madbot> Nimblec please do
<closetoopen> no propt came forth
<closetoopen> prompt*
<airlynx> Okay, I reversed my changes to /etc/fstab but since I installed the proprietary drivers for my Radeon Ubuntu 12.10 still will not boot up.  How do I reverse the changes?
<litropy> I'm bored with my box. I'm looking for something new and fun to do with it. Ideas?
<Nimble> madbot: http://pastebin.com/SxTsN6vT
<madbot> litropy, bitcoin mining
<selena2013> yea download celementine and listen to music lol
<subcool> Degru, what was that supposed to do?
<litropy> madbot, your idea is now on the list. May have questions later.
<Degru> tama: here's a script if the commands reset: http://pastebin.com/bWu6KMcb Click download, rename the file to router_script.sh, and then type chmod +x router_script.sh . Then run it every time you boot to enable the sharing. If you changed the commands in any way, make sure to edit them in the file.
<Degru> subcool: didn't work?
<subcool> Degru, i cant ping anything now.
<subcool> Degru, i still have my Ip addresses... 192.168.2.5 and 2.9
<subcool> i cant even ping 127.
<Degru> subcool: i honestly don't know anything about this.
<Degru> subcool: try rebooting
<DarkHalo> If i downloaded a program from sourceforge and when I go to make it, it says there are directories that aren't there when they are. would it be an ownership issue?
<Nimble> madbot: I should also add the pseudoterminals corresponding to my gnome-terminals were on display :0.0 while the others were on :0
<Degru> subcool: if it still doesn't work then try connecting the computer directly to your modem.
<tama> thanks Degru :D
<subcool> Degru, i am directly connected to the modem
<subcool> the modem is a router
<litropy> DarkHalo, are you sure you're in the right directory?
<subcool> is verison
<subcool> ive rebooted a few times.
<Degru> subcool: oh
<Degru> subcool: have you rebooted after the command?
<subcool> doing it now
<closetoopen> no dice im not recieving any prompts and still getting the error
<Degru> subcool: try removing all connections in network manager, and then reconnecting.
<subcool> done it
<Degru> subcool: well then i'm out of ideas
<subcool> i want to remove network manager.. but- then im kinda screwed
<litropy> subcool, I just came in. What's going on?
<madbot> Nimble I don't see anything particularly suspicious about that last but it seems like there are definately some terminal processes that are exiting abnormally giving you lots of the no logout messages
<Degru> litropy: he can't ping anything but himself and his router.
<subcool> litropy, wired or wireless
<Nimble> madbot: is it possible that they could come from gnome-terminal processes I didn't close before logging out of my session?
<subcool> used a liveusb, hardware works
<litropy> subcool, degru, is there something oyu did to make this happen?
<Nimble> I used the logout menu item in unity
<Degru> litropy: i googled it and told him to do sudo iptables -F
<Degru> litropy: then reboot
<litropy> subcool, are you sure your modem is connected to the Internet?
<Degru> subcool: have you tried pinging other devices on the network?
<madbot> Nimble, maybe try experimenting that out
<Nimble> madbot, will do
<litropy> subcool, have you tried using another box to check to see if it's an issue with your router./modem?
<Nimble> thanks
<madbot> often no logout means something was terminated prematurely
<subcool> Degru, yes i've tried to ping other things. i even had the router ping the client.. and it failed
<madbot> like hard shutting off your computer
<DarkHalo> I think so
<subcool> when i goto a browser and go for google, it says rejected
<subcool> im on anotehr laptop now..
<subcool> so is a couple other comptuer and my phones
<DarkHalo> litropy, I think i'm in the right dir
<subcool> this computer is the only one with an issue
<Lofde_> subcool, thats a pretty good pc then
<subcool> i put a liveusb on- and its works
<subcool> it was working fine 6 hours ago when i was at a family members house
<Degru> subcool: then it's probably just a matter of resetting network config.
<subcool> infact- it was the only computer ihad that did work
<subcool> i unstinall ufw
<subcool> im seriosly at a loss
<Degru> subcool: what's ufw
<subcool> networm manager crashes occasionally while trying to setup network stuff or editing configs
<subcool> ubuntu fire wall
<Degru> subcool: i'll google on how to reset all nm and other network settings
<closetoopen> any more ideas. i am recieving none of the prompts i am supposed to be getting. i know for a fact my flash drive is configured as a live boot disc because i used startup disc creator to make it so from the iso i downloaded from the ubuntu website yet i still get the error and no prompts to upgrade the /cdrom/media dir with new packages eventhough it is saying packages are missing
<airlynx> Can I do a reinstall of Ubuntu without affecting any of the current MBR or grub configurations?
<selena2013> i recommend  to use unetbootin  for usb installs
<Degru> airlynx: I don't know about normal ubuntu, but I installed kubuntu 12.10 on my ubuntu partition and the grub remained exactly the same and worked fine.
<litropy> subcool, sudo apt-get install networkmanager --reinstall
<litropy> subcool, it prob won't do anything, but what the hell.
<DarkHalo> So i'm trying to install this and i'm having some issues making the program
<DarkHalo> http://bit.ly/13AFWrG
<litropy> subcool, nevermind, you can't connect
<Degru> subcool: actually it's "sudo apt-get remove --purge networkmanager && sudo apt-get install networkmanager
<Degru> subcool: but without a network connection it will probably not work on the second part
<litropy> subcool, don't do it - you'll lose nm
<subcool> litropy, lol- yea.. i was just about to say that
<Degru> litropy: you could download the proper package on a different computer, copy it over, and do dpkg -i
<litropy> Degru, aside: why not just --reinstall?
<BlueNexus> whats a good app or emmulator for ubuntu that can run Droid apps?
<Degru> litropy: because --purge clears configs and stuff... i think
<BlueNexus> if i may ask please
<subcool> Degru, i was thinking that too..
<Degru> BlueNexus: The Android SDK has a pretty good one, and it's the official one too.
<Degru> BlueNexus: but it's slow, so don't expect to be running games on it.
<closetoopen> am i on my own to fix this issue?
<BlueNexus> okay, thanks i'll look into that
<Degru> closetoopen: can't help since I don't have any experience whatsoever with this kind of stuff
<Degru> closetoopen: I just use YUMI to put ubuntu on a flashdrive and install it.
<nurupo> Degru: too slow
<litropy> subcool, what does it say when you ping ubuntu.com
<subcool> nothing- it just sits and waits ... until i cancel the command
<Wiky> I use libreoffice 3.5 to export .odt to .pdf in ubuntu 12.04,but the formula is  out of shape
<madbot> closetoopen, so nothing huh? where are you at in the process?
<Degru> subcool: download this on another computer, run "sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager" on the broken computer, and then use dpkg -i to install the downloaded package. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/net/network-manager
<Degru> subcool: then reboot.
<subcool> i was just there- :)
<subcool> k- im on it
<madbot> closetoopen, I'm confused as to what point you managed to get to if at all
<goodtime> Degru: i just installed ubuntu precise pangolin 12.04lts and then i apt-get install kde-full and now i have 2 GUI's , one is unity and the other is ked plasma desktop for kubuntu,so now when i log in i just need to choose a platform ,plasma or unity to boot from ,so now i dont need 2 operating systems to have bolth os's.
<madbot> from my perspective it seems the usb isn't booting at all
<goodtime> grub isnt even an issue the either
<Degru> goodtime: have we chatted before? sorry, i don't remember
<jbuncher> well, I can't seem to find a way around that thunderbird bug.  Thanks anyway.
<goodtime> \idk
<goodtime> maybe
<litropy> subcool, after you reboot, don't do anything other than open a terminal, ping ubuntu.com, wait for like 10 secs, then run dmesg and paste your terminal contents into paste.ubuntu.com ... and ya, you're gonna need to stick your terminal contents on a thumbdrive and then use another computer to upload.
<Degru> goodtime: did i suggest to install kubuntu-desktop?
<litropy> cancel the ping of course, subcool.
<goodtime> naw it was my own idea
<Degru> goodtime: then why'd you send it to me?
<goodtime> i learnd that trick once when i bought a eepc
<nurupo> lol
<goodtime> i was running xandros then
<nurupo> trick to ask random people?
<goodtime> i hated the gui
<Degru> goodtime: don't see how it's relevant to me.
<selena2013> lol
<goodtime> thats how i found out how to install 2 GUI'S
<Degru> although i AM running kubuntu at the moment
<selena2013> lots of kubuntu fans
<goodtime> iam
<Degru> lot more stable and configurable than the unity crap.
<selena2013> o you dont say that
<selena2013> i love Unity
<selena2013> lol
<goodtime> yeah i tweeked this GUI alot it looks very cool now
<selena2013> KDE is kool
<nurupo> the KMix in kubuntu for some reason crashed on me today because i was clicking mute/unmute constantly. it never crashed before, when i was doing the same thing -_-
<Degru> selena2013: how it looks and behaves, yes. but then once you realize that you can't change anything without royally screwing unity up and that sometimes it randomly stops working, it gets pretty frustrating.
<nurupo> *when i was clicking
<BulletBull> What's up guys.
<Degru> nurupo: did it screw anything up? can you change audio still?
<Cache_Money> I want to write all of the file names in my current directory to a file.  How do I do this?
<goodtime> hmm dcc isnt working good?
<Degru> Cache_Money: ls > file.txt
<selena2013> Degru thats fine we all have our fav distribution , we help and learn to love linux together is all good.
<Cache_Money> Degru: thanks
<Degru> selena2013: yep
<nurupo> Degru: it asked me if i want to restart the crashed application - i agreed and the problem got solved.
<Degru> nurupo: well that's good.
<Degru> only problem with kmix i've had was it using my hdmi volume instead of my speaker volume. i cleared that up pretty quickly.
<unheeding> volumeicon is best volumer
<dasound08> Hello
<Degru> unheeding: kmix has better support and integration for kde, so i'll stay with that since it works.
<dasound08> Can anyone help with the issue of sound not streaming through firefox
<unheeding> Degru: desktop environmets are for babies! :P
<unheeding> dasound08: try using pavucontrol and seeing if it's muted
<Cache_Money> How do I move all of the files in my current directory into a new folder in the same directory?
<Degru> unheeding: What was that tiling window manager that had no panels or anything whatsoever?
<dasound08> @unheeding, is that a package installed
<unheeding> i3 maybe.
<unheeding> dasound08: yes
<unheeding> Degru: i use compiz+tint2, i'm not that hardcore
<litropy> Cache_Money, I don't have the answer off-hand. You might find help here, but I'll tell ya it sounds like you'd be interested in this chan: #bash
<litropy> Cache_Money, because you're using a Bash terminal.
<Degru> unheeding: oh yeah, xmonad. I configured it to have a minimal panel at the top, tohugh.
<unheeding> tint2 is a great panel
<Cache_Money> litropy: good idea.  thanks
<Degru> litropy: this is the most active channel, so most people go here
<litropy> Degru, I know.
<litropy> Degru, but #bash has answers 24/7, I find.
<Degru> litropy: never found a need to go over there, though.
<litropy> Degru, Cache_Money, it's a fun chan to lurk.
<litropy> Degru, Cache_Money: Lots of programmers keep it open just to hone their skills. The same people active in that chan have consistently been there for years.
<subcool> litropy, Degru http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584279
<Degru> litropy: not nearly as much activity as here though.
<litropy> subcool, checking
<litropy> Degru, true. But it doesn't hurt to ask there if you don't get an answer here. It's got about a 5 minute response rate, I've found.
<Degru> lines 1016-1021 show that the ufw firewall is still trying to start despite it being uninstalled
<Degru> that could be the problem
<subcool> ufw: command not found
<nurupo> subcool: >despite it being uninstalled
<t4nk902> hi to all of you ,I am new to Ubuntu12.10 earlier i was using Windows Platform. On Ubuntu I am not able to configure Wifi but the driver is Showing in Additional Driver
<dasound08> @unheeding, it isn't muted and I do get the system sound... just can't get no streaming music or youtube sound...
<Degru> lines 1041 to 1057 show that eth0 and wlan0 appear to be down, with ufw still trying to start throughout the entire process
<Degru> subcool: ^^
<jbuncher> Degru, apparently I had to uninstall and reinstall both thunderbird and thunderbird-global menu to take care of that bug earlier.
<Degru> jbuncher: well, at least it works
<subcool> Degru, ok...? not sure what to do about that..
<subcool> lol
<dasound08> Is there anyone that can help with sound issues.. I am sorta new to ubuntu 12.04lts..
<litropy> subcool, you can ping your router just fine?
<K350> Is there any web-based administration tool for glftpd?
<dasound08> I am getting system sounds, but NO streaming music or youtube..
<t4nk902> hi to all of you ,Can any bodey help me ,I am new to Ubuntu12.10 earlier i was using Windows Platform. On Ubuntu I am not able to configure Wifi but the driver is Showing in Additional Driver
<unheeding> t4nk902: did you install it
<subcool> litropy, i could before,, idk abou tnow
<t4nk902> yes i instl from net
<subcool> litropy, the uninstall removed my plasma interface..
<subcool> litropy, im not sure hwo to even establish a connection now.
<Degru> subcool: sudo dpkg --purge ufw
<Degru> subcool: reboot and try again
<coolmanlg> I am on an intranet that is not connected to the internet and a wifi router with connection to the Internet. When am connected to the router, I can browse the Internet but cannot browse my LAN with my Ethernet cable connected.
<jbuncher> Degru, indeed, thanks for the help.
<coolmanlg> What am I doing wrong?
<t4nk902> unheeding: yes from net and Instruction but i do not know the driver name i do not Remember
<subcool> Degru, k
<unheeding> coolmanlg: are you trying to connect to another computer on your lan?
<Degru> subcool: and remember to reinstall network-manager after this.
<saluki23> new OS coming, it is called sealion http://i.imgur.com/b2tlzwU.jpg
<litropy> subcool, ugh. Ya know, this chan is supposed to help you get around this, but I gotta tell ya: I'd be considering just backing up everything I need, then doing a clean install at this point. One last thing I'd do is log into my router's interface and make sure it's not set to block my computer.
<subcool> Degru, so- uninstall ufw. and install the manager again
<coolmanlg> unheeding: yes.
<Degru> subcool: yes
<subcool> litropy, already checked the router
<litropy> subcool, k.
<subcool> Degru, litropy my system is pretty setup for that already. i have Home in a diffrent partition
<coolmanlg> unheeding: It connects to the Internet but I can't access my LAN.
<Degru> subcool: not uninstall, purge. "sudo dpkg --purge ufw". Then "sudo dpkg -i network-managerblahblahblah.deb"
<unheeding> is it a windows share?
<subcool> Degru, ya- i got ya
<subcool> brb
<subcool> tahnks btw
<subcool> u guys are a life saver
<litropy> subcool, sounds good. I mean, you won't learn anything, but it's certainly an option I'd be considering.
<Degru> subcool: if that doesn't work just reinstall, since you have home on a different partition.
<t4nk902> hi to all of you ,I am new to Ubuntu12.10 earlier i was using Windows Platform. On Ubuntu I am not able to configure Wifi but the driver is Showing in Additional Driver
<coolmanlg> unheeding: No. it's an intranet web app on the server.
<dasound08> so, there is NO sound help here..
<unheeding> coolmanlg: can you ping the server?
<Degru> t4nk902: then install whatever it says
<Degru> dasound08: describe specifically your problem.
<t4nk902> Deqru:I have Instal which it Said but Still it is not working
<dasound08> @degru  I go to www.noisetrade.com to listen to music and it will not play anything.. but, I can get system sounds..
<coolmanlg> unheeding: No.
<Degru> t4nk902: what kind of driver is it
<unheeding> are you sure you're connected to the right network?  can you access the web app from another computer?
<Degru> dasound08: perhaps the volume for the browser is lowered? try playing an mp3
<coolmanlg> unheeding: I can access the web from another system. When I disconnect the Internet router, I can connect browse the LAN
<dasound08> I have tried almost everything possible, can not get any music to play..
<Degru> t4nk902: or, more specifically, type out whatever it's telling you to install. I had a problem like this with a different card.
<Degru> dasound08: even local mp3's?
<unheeding> coolmanlg: is your router connected to the lan?
<t4nk902> Degru: Broadcom802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernalsource
<Degru> t4nk902: oh, I've dealt with this before on my dell inspiron 1501. Wait a moment.
<coolmanlg> unheeding: No. I connect to it via wireless and it gives it's IP different from the LAN IP
<saluki23> I have tried almost everything possible, can not get any music to play..> have you tried puppy linux?
<unheeding> coolmanlg: but is the computer you are trying to connect to connected to the router?
<coolmanlg> unheeding: The LAN is via Ethernet cable
<coolmanlg> unheeding: The computer am trying to connect to is on the LAN. It's actually my web server
<t4nk902> Degru: I am usnig 3000 N 100 Lenove(2006 Model)
<unheeding> coolmanlg: but is the web server connected to the internet via the router?
<Degru> t4nk902: go to the driver thing and remove it.
<coolmanlg> unheeding: I use the router to connect to the internet on machine. My LAN is not on the Internet.
<Degru> t4nk902: tell me when done
<unheeding> coolmanlg: that would be the problem.  when you're connected to the router, that's what you're connected to.  you should put everything through the router, unless you don't want your web server accessed from the web (lol)
<Degru> t4nk902: basically, go to the driver thing and uninstall all the wifi drivers. Then, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer". Finally, reboot and see if wifi works.
<Degru> t4nk902: when it asks you for a password, enter yours. don't worry when it doesn't show your typing; that's the equivelant of the **** in other password prompts.
<Degru> t4nk902: if it says something like "y or n" type y and press enter.
<DJRWolf> anyone know if System76 is a good OEM? I've checked out their web site and they seem high quality but want to hear from what others think of them
<selena2013> i have a friend that got of their laptops
<Degru> DJRWolf: This is a ubuntu channel, not hardware channel.
<selena2013> he said they awesome
<histo> !polls | DJRWolf
<ubottu> DJRWolf: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dasound08> @degru sorry for the delay... I was trying something else and I did get an mp3 to play.. Still can't get noisetrade.com to play..
<coolmanlg> unheeding: The LAN is on another network accessed by other users. The internet is personal. So I can't connect to the Internet and also have access to my LAN?
<dasound08> what version are you using and could you listen to noisetrade.com..  Just curious!!
<histo> coolmanlg: the router doesn't manage the LAN?
<histo> that's an unusual setup
<unheeding> coolmanlg: check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/10741/how-to-set-up-dual-wired-and-wireless-connections
<Degru> dasound08: look through the mixer stuff and see if you can find something that has different levels for different applications. Then see if your browser or flash is turned down.
<subcool> litropy, Degru http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584317
<Degru> dasound08: also, can you listen to youtube videos?
<dasound08> @degru ALL levels are up..
<Middwest> Howdy
<litropy> subcool, did you reinstall?
<subcool> litropy, yes
<litropy> subcool, and you still can't ping out?
<histo> coolmanlg: the search option in your /etc/network/interfaces needs to be set properly
<Degru> litropy: the interfaces are down.
<subcool> litropy, i did what u asked..
<subcool> i havent pinged anything else.
<subcool> Degru, ya- im not sure how it would connect to anything.. i think ih ave to include a plasma widget or something
<Degru> subcool: can it ping?
<Degru> subcool: ping google.com
<litropy> subcool, did you reinstall networkmanager or did you reinstall ubuntu?
<subcool> unknonw host
<subcool> i resintalled networkmanager
<litropy> subcool, that's better than nothing
<Degru> subcool: well, looks liek it still doesn't work.
<saivan> como desistalo lubuntu desktop
<litropy> subcool, are you connected via ethernet or via wifi?
<subcool> litropy, nothing
<Degru> subcool: try restarting the interfaces.
<subcool> i just did an ifocnfig
<litropy> subcool, try connecting via ethernet
<subcool> there is no ipaddress
<subcool> k-
<Degru> subcool: does ethernet work?
<Guest82571> I want to stop online serch  suggestion when i serch on dash home .Is there any way?
<DJRWolf> Degru: System76 only ships it's computers with Ubuntu
<selena2013> go to settings privacy and disable
<Degru> Guest82571: I don't think so.
<histo> Guest82571: remove the unity-shopping-lens or change privacy settings
<histo> Degru: sure there is
<litropy> Degru, doesn't eth0 come up automatically when it senses a connection
<selena2013> is in settings privacy
<Degru> DJRWolf: Yeah, but this is about the OS, not computers with the OS on it.
<Guest82571> Thanks Degru & histo
<Degru> litropy: depends on whether there's a nm running.
<Degru> Oh I know.
<Degru> subcool: are you in kde or gnome?
<histo> DJRWolf: Dell also ships PCs with ubuntu on it if you need a PC with linux preloaded.
<histo> for an alternative
<servvs> would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot some vpn connection issues?
<subcool> Degru, kde- i plugged in my eth. instantly got an ip addres.. trying to ping google. and its sitting and stalling again.
<histo> litropy: depends on /etc/network/interfaces settings
<subcool> ill go and copy the dmesg
<histo> !ask | servvs
<ubottu> servvs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJRWolf> histo: I though Dell droped Ubuntu because of pressure from MS? or was that HP?
<litropy> subcool, wait
<histo> DJRWolf: I can still order systems with Ubuntu on it from my partner portal
<selena2013> yes but they are back selling ubuntu laptops
<Degru> subcool: in terminal, type pgrep nm-applet and tell me if there is output.
<litropy> subcool, what interfaces are you showing when you ifconfig
<subcool> litropy, eth0 coupel vmnets and my wifi
<histo> DJRWolf: everyone I know that has system76 loves their hardware
<servvs> I am having issues with connecting to a VPN. It appears to be connecting but it doesn't seem to be routing my internet traffic. For instance, when I type in "what is my ip" in google, it says my actual ip and not the one I should have from the vps
<insomniac_lemon> I'm trying to make a personal install script, is there a way to make installing applications and adding repositories silent?
<DJRWolf> histo: must have been HP that droped Ubuntu from their selection then
<litropy> subcool, try what degru suggested
<Degru> subcool: which ones have an IP? (excluding vmnets)
<subcool> litropy, Degru nothing.
<subcool> Eth0
<Degru> subcool: run "pgrep nm-applet" and tell me if there is any output.
<insomniac_lemon> For sudo apt-get install, -y -qq does not give a silence
<litropy> subcool, ^^
<subcool> Degru, there is non
<DJRWolf> histo: now that is what I'm asking, not opionions but what people who own one are saying, thank you
<Degru> subcool: run nm-applet
<coolmanlg> histo: the router doesn't manage the LAN.
<subcool> Degru, says the app can be found in network-manager-gnome
<Degru> subcool: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<subcool> Degru, (no network)
<litropy> degru, he's not connected
<subcool> ill dl it now
<coolmanlg> histo:how do I set the searh option in /etc/network/interfaces please
<subcool> litropy, dpkg -i for install?
<insomniac_lemon> Also, how to I install chrome using just terminal, so far adding the repository ruins my .list file and if I edit out the deb-src line it fixes it
<Degru> subcool: yes
<Degru> subcool: sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: do you want the actual chrome or the open-source browser it's based on that's virtually the same?
<insomniac_lemon> actual chrome
<insomniac_lemon> chrome stable
<Degru> oh ok
<Degru> lemme find a link
<insomniac_lemon> I tried sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main' but that ruins my .list file
<servvs> I am having issues with connecting to a VPN. It appears to be connecting but it doesn't seem to be routing my internet traffic. For instance, when I type in "what is my ip" in google, it says my actual ip and not the one I should have from the vps
<trollboy> Howdy, so I'm installing Ubuntu Server, I have 1 500GB, and 3 2TB drives.  I've enough 3TB drives to make a raid 5 array, I select 3 drives on the md screen then 0 spares.. and it tells me I only selected 2 drives which isn't enough
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<trollboy> Ubuntu Server 12.10 64Bit
<Degru> trollboy: was talking to insomniac_lemon
<insomniac_lemon> Degru I know how to install it from the deb Degru, I'm trying to do it from terminal
<insomniac_lemon> If that's what you're trying to say
<trollboy> Oh sorry, I didn't even see you ask Degru, merely being thorough, good looking out though
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: you can download it from wget and get the deb that way
<insomniac_lemon> Can'
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: doesn't it automatically add the repos?
<tama> hi. I am back.
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: tell me your arch
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, yes, but I was hoping I could add the repository instead so it was not dependant on architecture.
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: the .deb package adds the repository for you.
<insomniac_lemon> Yes, I know
<Degru> tama: is the connection working out for you?
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, I'm making a script, and I want it to be as machine-independant as possible
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: oh, in that case i don't know.
<insomniac_lemon> That's why I wanted to use a repository instead
<tama> Degru yes thanks. :D
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: chromium-browser package is virtually the same though.
<tama> I just realized that if I put 192.168.1.1 (modem ip) on dns server box on the network properties of my laptop (192.168.0.2), the ping will freeze after a few lines.
<tama> i've tried 127.0.0.1 as dns server but I can't connect.
<tama> Is there something that I' missing?
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, Chrome is more controlled by Google, like how it has Pepperflash instead of a straight adobe flash plugin
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: well, i'll find something
<Degru> tama: so you can't connect anymore?
<tama> Yes Degru.
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, do you know if there I can append my sources.list to add the repository instead?
<tama> I should reload the network again if I want to connect.
<insomniac_lemon> Automatically, using a command
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: i'll look it up in a moment
<tama> *I must
<Degru> tama: oh, try running the stuff in the script
<tama> Tried that, but it always need a network restart from the laptop.
<Degru> tama: and after that it works?
<tama> yes, onle to freeze again after a few miniutes.
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: i'll look in my sources.list to see if I can find the correct repo
<tama> *only
<coolmanlg> unheeding: thanks for the link. I can browse my LAN webserver by typing the ip address. It doesn't take a name though. any work around for that?
<Degru> tama: hmmm strange.
<insomniac_lemon> I know the correct repo already, Degru
<tama> what is this dns server?
<unheeding> coolmanlg: add it to /etc/hosts
<subcool> litropy, Degru it errors, due to dependencies
<tama> Maybe it is freeze because my modem is old?
<subcool> nm-applet errored too
<insomniac_lemon> Although when I try to add it, it doesn't add correctly, Degru
<unheeding> for instance, i have my server as "home" and it points at the public ip address
<litropy> subcool, thought it might. You're gonna need to download those, too.
<tama> how can I move this dns server from my modem to my PC?
<Degru> tama: oh, you can try using 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 for the dns
<coolmanlg> unheeding: ok. Thanks.
<subcool> litropy, lol - ok.. there are a bunch.. how long u gonna be around?
<tama> Ok. I'll try that Degru thanks. :D
<litropy> subcool, not sure.
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, although the odd thing is, it does not show up in my sources.list file, although it is listed in Synaptic
<tama> Btw, how can we get this 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4? default stuffs?
<subcool> litropy, ok- ill try to rush..
<litropy> Degru, any way subcool can use his CD for the dependencies?
<Degru> tama: go to your network manager config on your laptop and find your ethernet connection. Click edit and see if you can find something to put the dns in
<Degru> litropy: not sure. I'm not an expert. I've pretty much done all this through google and past experience.
<Degru> litropy: he could try putting the cd in and doing apt-get install?
<Degru> litropy: assuming the cd is in his sources
<subcool> i dont have a cd- only usb
<tama> Yes, I know how to do that. I just want to ask where did you get those numbers, Degru ? are they some kind of basic number for dns?
<litropy> subcool, degru, check out this thread
<litropy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264703
<tama> btw it works great, thanks. :D
<Degru> tama: they are the google dns servers
<Degru> tama: i think the problem was that there was no dns server on the desktop so it couldn't connect or something.
<tama> oh, I see. So I can go search another dns server on the internet to put it there right?
<tama> thanks for the knowledge degru. :D
<Degru> tama: yeah.
<tama> That means I can install dns server on my laptop or pc, right? :D
<tama> What is the different then? Internet speed?
<Degru> tama: no, it's just if the standard dns doesn't work i use google dns.
<tama> Oh, I see... :D
<Degru> tama: you can use these dns ip's on both your desktop and laptop if you wish
<Degru> tama: but if your desktop works fine already then there's no point messing with anything
<tama> Ok, I'll remember that, thanks Degru. :D
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, the issue is, when I add the repository, it doesn't work. It adds a binary and src repo, if I remove the src repo and sudo apt-get update it will install properly
<tama> There is lot of things I want to try with these machines now. :D
<JJJollyjim> Hello
<nurupo> tama the tiger?
<litropy> subcool, connect your computer via ethernet, run sudo dhclient eth0, then try to ping google.com
<tama> right on nurupo. :D
<c|oneman> hey guys, still me with the rootkit. i think bash may be targeted. Can I reinstall a clean bash?
 * nurupo facepalms
<litropy> subcool, don't include the word, 'run'
<subcool> litropy, lol -ya..
<tama> another fan of the show eh? hehehehe
<Degru> c|oneman: that's pretty much reinstalling the entire os.
<c|oneman> /bin/rbash /bin/fakebash /bin/bash and /bin/sh.distrib are all suspect
<c|oneman> well just those 4 files
<subcool> litropy, rtnetlink: file exists
<Alen> I want to change my Partition using gpart partition editor.Its root and it has around 400 gb..I want it to 100 gb  root and 300  gb other.In editor no  resize option visible.Is there any other way without lost of data store in that drive.
<litropy> subcool, I'm not sure what you mean. Did you try it? What happened?
<PlastikSpork> Is there anyone that could help me get Conky to startup at boot up?
<Degru> subcool: is it an error, or is it info? does it work now?
<subcool> litropy, Degru it says rtnetlink answer: file exists
<Degru> insomniac_lemon:
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/12/install-google-chrome-using-apt-get-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<subcool> thats what it returned with
<Degru> subcool: does ping work?
<Degru> subcool: ping google i mean
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, I've been there already
<Degru> insomniac_lemon: outdated?
<subcool> Degru, no-
<litropy> subcool, so what does it say when you sudo dhclient eth0?
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, no, I'm trying to do it 100% automatically, the issue is how it's adding the repo, it's adding an src repo that it shouldn't
<forumcash> hi
<litropy> degru, I'm not sure if nm is going to work if this doesn't.
<forumcash> how can I list users ho have root privlege
<insomniac_lemon> Degru, this is my command: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main' It adds a bin repo and a source repo
<subcool> litropy, RTNETLINK answers : file exists
<Degru> litropy: do you remember how to do the eht0/wlan0 start/stop thing?
<c|oneman> can I copy /bin/bash from a similar server with the same version of ubuntu
<forumcash> how can I list users who have root privilege
<litropy> degru, it hasn't been messed with. it doesn't need a restart.
<Degru> forumcash: go into your groups file and look for the users under "wheel"?
<Degru> litropy: but it said that the interface was down in the startup
<forumcash> Degru: where is group file?
<litropy> but: subcool: ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 && /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Alen> Is there any way to resize root partition using terminal.
<Degru> Alen: you could use fdisk, but i don't know how to use it
<Equinox1> fdisk -l to list the disks
<forumcash> Degru: i found it
<Equinox1> !fdisk
<forumcash> Degru: under etc
<Alen> ya.#Degru.but is i change root thn system will stable or not?
<Degru> Alen: It should be stable. make sure you run it from a live cd/usb.
<Alen> Ok .
<Degru> Alen: and if you're running it from live cd/usb, you might as well get gparted live and use that.
<c|oneman> I did it I think.
<Alen> It already istall.I will try from live cd.
<Degru> forumcash: did you find the wheel thing?
<judahitewarrior7> Can anyone help me? I am running an Ubuntu 12.10 Live CD, I am trying to reinstall Windows XP. I have reformatted the hard drive to NTFS but yet, my hard drive does not show up in the list of partitions. Can anyone please help?
<judahitewarrior7> Windows XP setup does not recognize my hard drive.
<PlastikSpork> I am trying to get conky to start on bootup... the command to get it running is "conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc"  when I place this command in the startup applications it doesn't work.
<forumcash> Degru: ther is no wheel but it is written admin:user names
<PuFFs> judahitewarrior7:  Does BIOS reconized your hd?
<judahitewarrior7> PuFFs: Yes
<c|oneman> sata drivers?
<Degru> forumcash: oh; look for sudo.
<c|oneman> windows xp does not have sata drivers for many systems.. it wants you to load them from a floppy
<forumcash> Degru: sudo:x:27:
<Degru> judahitewarrior7: must be something with ahci?
<Degru> forumcash: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<forumcash> Degru: i think 12.04
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: I can't even mount the floppy in Ubuntu 12.10, it doesn't work.
<Degru> forumcash: does it have the new unity thing?
<subcool> litropy, didnt work
<forumcash> Degru: it has but i have to use terminal
<litropy> subool, after you do that, run sudo dhclient eth0, tell me what it says, then run ifconfig and tell me if eth0 has an ip, even if it's a weird one.
<c|oneman> im confused, what does the live cd have to do with the windows xp install?
<forumcash> Degru: ut us server
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: I'm currently running the live cd
<forumcash> Degru: it is  server
<litropy> suvcool, did it say anythig after you tried?
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: I formatted the hard drive to NTFS
<c|oneman> you don't have to format it at all, but ok.
<subcool> litropy, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured - ifup: failed to open statefile /run/network/ifstate: permission denied. - i ran as sudo
<Degru> subcool: strange.
<Degru> subcool: i'll google that
<judahitewarrior7> I have a Dell Dimension 9100, I need to find out who made the motherboard for this PC so I can find my SATA drivers.
<SwedeMike> judahitewarrior7: "lshw" is a good command to list hardware in your computer.
<litropy> subcool, you have to sudo each one: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<forumcash> Degru: under etc folder there is group and group-     what is second one?
<subcool> litropy, lol k
<Degru> forumcash: not sure
<forumcash> Degru: okay
<judahitewarrior7> SwedeMike: It says I have to run it as super user
<Degru> judahitewarrior7: i've lost track of this. In terminal type "sudo blahblahblah" to run as root.
<c|oneman> judahitewarrior7: http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/Product/dimension-9100
<subcool> litropy, ok- kinda worked.. except says that eth0 not configured
<c|oneman> Intel Matrix Storage Manager Driver (at OS install time only)
<c|oneman> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriverDetails/Product/dimension-9100?driverId=7K8MM&osCode=WW1&fileId=2731108873&languageCode=EN
<c|oneman> theres your floppy
<melodyintrance> hello everyone!
<melodyintrance> geez it's been ages since I've used IRC
<Degru> forumcash: the second one (group-) might be the one you're looking for. type "sudo cat group- | less".
<c|oneman> you can buy this: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=dynex+usb+floppy&_sacat=0&_from=R40
<c|oneman> or you can read how to slipstream sata drivers. I suggest buying. I don't like to read.
<Degru> melodyintrance: I've only just started yesterday.
<Degru> melodyintrance: it's pretty nice.
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: Now I need to work on getting Ubuntu to recognize this floppy drive
<melodyintrance> Degru: yeah I have to remember those shortcuts and stuff
<litropy> subcool, what's your router's address?
<Degru> judahitewarrior7: internal or USB floppy drive?
<c|oneman> judahitewarrior7: why does ubuntu need to see it?
<forumcash> Degru: it is similar but mostly no user is there
<Degru> melodyintrance: which client? i'm using irssi
<c|oneman> im still confused as to why you're trying to install windows, and you're medding with an ubuntu live cd
<party> #mozilla
<melodyintrance> Degru: I'm using pigdin
<forumcash> Degru: it can be some kind of backup
<Degru> forumcash: how many users do you actually have
<forumcash> Degru: 5 or 6
<Degru> melodyintrance: irssi is a great terminal client, although it's kinda complicated with the commands.
<forumcash> Degru: 3 of them admin
<judahitewarrior7> Degru: Internal floppy drive
<Degru> forumcash: how many are in the sudo group?
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: Ubuntu needs to see it so I can use it...
<forumcash> Degru: only i am there, i just addedd
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: I'm trying to reinstall Windows. I'm on an Ubuntu Live CD because I reformatted my HD to NTFS, thus erasing my Ubuntu installation.
<litropy> subcool, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up and tell me what it says
<melodyintrance> Degru: thanks, good to keep in mind when I'm on a terminal server.
<c|oneman> floppy drives should magically work if they are connected correctly/enabled in the bios
<c|oneman> you would test it by booting off a floppy, good enough
<litropy> subcool, and I need your router's address
<melodyintrance> hey folks, what's the etiquette for asking a question here?
<melodyintrance> ie. best practice tech question.
<uw> ur doing it wrong
<JimmyNeutron> just ask dont ask to ask
<dumont> question, what's different about installing ubuntu onto a full encryption disk?
<Degru> forumcash: run "getent group root wheel adm admin sudo"
<melodyintrance> ok thanks JimmyNeutron
<uw> dumont, same install, it just encrypts your drive
<melodyintrance> Question, is the dd command the best way to create an image of my hard disk or ubuntu installation partition?
<forumcash> Degru: adm and admins are good sudo only me (also good) and there is no root (it should be good, isn't it)
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: Which one of these drivers from this Dell page should I put on the floppy in order for it to boot? There's no way all of these can fit on one floppy and I would need three seperate floppy disks for each one of these files.
<Degru> melodyintrance: people have just gone right out and described their problem (x and x don't work, how to fix?), some have asked specific questions (does x command do x and x if x and x?), and some have asked vague questions (how do i do x and x?).
<humungulous> anyone else have php-mysql insert performance degradation going from 10.04 to 12.04 server or know how to address it
<dumont> uw hmm, I suppose you were talking about software full disk encryption implemented by ubuntu?
<terafl0ps> melodyintrance: Take a look at mondorescue.
<Degru> forumcash: then that should be all the root users.
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: cheers, looking now. brb
<Degru> forumcash: also "grep 'x:0:' /etc/passwd
<forumcash> Degru: root:x:0:     is it?
<Degru> root should be the only one
<Degru> forumcash: those are pretty much all the ways of listing admin users.\
<forumcash> Degru: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<c|oneman> judahitewarrior7: one of them is a 341kb exe that is probably a windows based floppy creator
<forumcash> Degru: there should be tree admin not all
<uw> dumont, yes i believe so
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: have you used Mondorescue?
<subcool> litropy, nothing happen..
<Degru> forumcash: what do you mean?
<terafl0ps> melodyintrance: I use it on one system.
<forumcash> Degru: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash    isn't it one root?
<litropy> now sudo dhclient eth0 && ifconfig, then tell me what you see next to inet addr in eth0
<terafl0ps> I have it dumping DVD-sized ISOs of a machine to a network drive every week.
<Degru> forumcash: yes, that's all the same root. it's the user called root. don't touch that line.
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: do you use it to backup the entire disk or partition?
<litropy> subcool, ^^
<subcool> litropy, ah-
<judahitewarrior7> c|oneman: OK, I found it
<terafl0ps> I use it to backup a full disk.
<dumont> how is the performance of full disk encryption on ubuntu?
<dumont> how much is the performance hit of full disk encryption on ubuntu?
<terafl0ps> melodyintrance: I believe It is supposed to re-create your partition layout on restore.
<forumcash> Degru: then everything is fine
<forumcash> Degru: thank yo so much
<forumcash> Degru: thank you so much
<Degru> subcool: i think your best bet is to completely reinstall, since you have home on a different partition. shame all those configs get deleted
<Degru> subcool: if you reinstall, backup as many configs as possible before reinstalling.
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: I'll test it out and see how I go.
<terafl0ps> melodyintrance: Unlike dd, it will handle re-creating the partition layout, compressing the backup as it makes it, and optionally writing ISOs if you want to make a true restore DVD.
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: I have a question about 'compression'. Lets say I've only used 10GB out of my total 100GB, I'm looking for a solution that will create a 10GB (or less) backup file instead of the 100GB backup file. Hope mondorescue can achieve this.
<subcool> litropy, it says the same thing as before
<litropy> subcool, which is ...
<subcool> litropy, RTNETLINK answers: file exists
<subcool> the ip mask is 192.168.2.255
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: I basically swapped all my computers at home from winblows to ubuntu and mint and want to create backups of the current states.
<subcool> my network is 192.168.2.9
<subcool> i mean my ip
<litropy> subcool, and what does it say next to inet addr in eth0 when you ifconfig?
<terafl0ps>  melodyintrance: I think in most cases it can.
<melodyintrance> terafl0ps: cool! thanks man. I'm going to test this out now.
<subcool> litropy, 192.168.2.255
<terafl0ps> Definitely try out a restore before you blow anything away though. :)
<litropy> subcool, ping google.com
<Degru> subcool: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/rtnetlink-answers-file-exists-error-when-doing-ifup-on-alias-eth1-1-on-rhel5-710766/
<subcool> litropy, it just sits there until it errors out., or i cancel it
<histo> melodyintrance: clonezilla
<litropy> subcool, ping 173.194.43.4
<histo> melodyintrance: or just dd piped to gzip
<subcool> litropy, it worked
<litropy> subcool, 64 bytes from ... etc?
<melodyintrance> histo: thanks buddy, obviously I have to use clonezilla or dd from a liveCD right? Because my ubuntu filesystem would be locked otherwise.
<Degru> subcool: quick! sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<subcool> litropy, yes-
<histo> melodyintrance: yes clonezilla is a livecd and yes for dd also you can use the ubuntu install disk and dd pipe to gzip
<histo> melodyintrance: that's all clonezilla is going to do but just makes it easier for the users
<melodyintrance> histo: does clonezilla save a compressed image file so it only saves the 'used' bits instead of the unused space (entire hard disk size)
<terafl0ps> histo: I've done the dd | gzip thing before.  It definitely works, but it always seems to take forever.  I think some of the other tools like clonezilla, mondorescue, partimage, etc. are more intelligent about handling the free space.
<subcool> Degru, great attempt- but its not getting past the DNS issues
<Degru> litropy: how do you set dns from terminal?
<histo> melodyintrance: yes both will accomplish the same thing.
<litropy> Degru, I'm looking into it
<histo> melodyintrance: clonezilla will also allow you to backup to network share etc... it's really easy for end user.
<Degru> subcool: you'd need to set the google dns, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as your dns.
<Degru> subcool: temporarily, of course.
<histo> subcool: fix your router settings then
<histo> terafl0ps: What magical commands do you think those other tools are using?
<melodyintrance> histo: cool. I'll test out the feature in clonezilla as well. I downloaded a liveCD called G4L yesterday and did a disk to disk clone. It works pretty nicely too.
<subcool> Degru, lil out of touch with seeting a dns... :/
<litropy> subcool, do you have experience with vi?
<subcool> yeah
<Degru> histo: his internet access was royally screwed up by ufw, and now we have to reinstall network-manager-gnome to get it to work
<litropy> subcool, vi is a terminal-based text editor
<subcool> lol litropy i know what it is
<Degru> litropy: nano is easier
<histo> Degru: why not purge the ufw settings
<subcool> eh-
<subcool> i like vi
<Degru> histo: we did that
<litropy> subcool, sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<subcool> hhmm still cant remote in
<litropy> you want to put nameserver 8.8.8.8 under eth0
<insomniac_lemon> So after I add the Chrome repository and do sudo apt-get update it tells me I have a malformed sources.list. If I go into synaptic and remove the Chrome source repo (leaving the binary) and try again it works and installs. Is there a way I can add the binary repo without the source repo, or remove the source repo in terminal?
<litropy> subcool, ^^
<Degru> histo: we completely purged ufw from the system, but we also tried reinstalling network-manager which screwed something else up and blah blah blah internet not working
<terafl0ps> histo: It's the difference between sector-to-sector copying and reading the filesystem to determine what should be incorporated in the restored version.
<nearst> hi ppl
<litropy> subcool, and nameserver 8.8.4.4 also under eth0
<litropy> subcool, delete any other nameserver line under eth0
<nearst> why not nameserver at /etc/resolv.conf ?
<terafl0ps> histo: Perfect example: Ghost used to not understand ext3fs so if you made a backup of a linux partition with ghost it would literally take every bit regardless of whether it was free space in ext3fs or not.
<litropy> subcool, remote will come later, if I'm/others are up for it.
<subcool> lol
<terafl0ps> histo:  The same partition backed up with partimage could take a fraction of the size and still restore to a working state because it didn't backup all the free space.
<subcool> well id thought it work since it IP based
<litropy> subcool, ya what does it say when you try, anyway
<subcool> litropy, no route to host
<Degru> this is so frustrating
<litropy> subcool, btw I gotta ask, what the hell were you doing that caused this lol
<Degru> litropy: ufw firewall
<Degru> litropy: i think
<litropy> Degru, what, he just ... installed it and then it borked everything?
<litropy> Degru, I don't believe that.
<Degru> litropy: installed and uninstalled and it left behind some config
<histo> terafl0ps: there are better tools than just plain dd also. More advanced versions. dcfldd ddresuce dc3dd etc...
<dumont> I have hardware SSD level full disk encryption, should I also do software FDE via ubuntu?
<litropy> Degru, I still need to locally open up my vnc port so I can vnc to my server. UFW is like a rabid pitbull/guard dog, admittedly.
<histo> terafl0ps: or you could rsync it if you want more speed
<subcool> litropy, there is no mention of eth-anything.
<Degru> litropy: yeah, never heard of it before this
<dumont> how does software ubuntu FDE affect other partitions on the disk? is it per partition or per disk? what if I want to dual boot to windows on another partition of the disk that has FDE via ubuntu
<litropy> subcool, okay. Hold.
<litropy> Wtf ... how is he even getting networking if there's no config for eth0
<subcool> just a couple name servers litropy , and i didnt do anything. i was at my sisters, on the interent.. came home. - nothing worked
<litropy> subcool, but the file does have stuff in it, right?
<subcool> litropy, yeah, two nameservers and a home=
<Degru> litropy: could he get a working config from another computer?
<litropy> Degru, yah, but he probably doesn't have a config that can be copied and pasted exactly
<Degru> litropy: what do you mean?
<boydoy> hi! i ask what Name of software i can use for ticketing system?
<Degru> litropy: aren't most default configs identical?
<boydoy> i hope its open source and easy for config and install
<Degru> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Degru> !equivelants
<Degru> !Equivelants
<apwbdjp> !equivalents | Degru
<ubottu> Degru: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Degru> !equivalents | boydoy
<ubottu> boydoy: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<litropy> Degru, you know what's funny ... my resolv.conf has one line: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Degru> litropy: wait lemme check mine
<litropy> Degru, admittedly it's kinda a custom setup, but ... ya.
<apwbdjp> litropy, mine too, it's the usual
<Degru> litropy: yep, mine too. with a search home line at the end.
<terafl0ps> histo: I never used the other dd variants.  Rsync is great for file-level backups, but it won't really do the job for a full system restore unless you are okay with the idea of restoring your bootloader and partition layout through a separate process.  I actually have a laptop that I backup to a USB disk that way because I figure if the disk in the machine fails, the first thing I'll do is a clean Ubuntu re-install on the new disk anyway.
<Degru> litropy, subcool: so it's not dns/nameserver.
<subcool> nope
<Degru> subcool: reset the nameserver thing to 127.0.blah.blah
<subcool> Degru, litropy two nameserver and search=home
<litropy> Screw it. subcool: just put two lines there. Delete everything else: line 1: nameserver: 8.8.8.8 line 2: nameserver 8.8.4.4
<subcool> k
<Degru> subcool: there should be "search home" not "search=home"
<Degru> subcool: put "search home" into line three.
<histo> litropy: you can't edit the resolv.conf file
<insomniac_lemon> So nobody knows why adding a deb repo is making my sources.list file "malformed" because of a source repo, or how to make it not do that/reverse it (using terminal)?
<histo> well you can but it will be overwritten if nm is installed
<histo> and resolvconf package
<litropy> histo, we're just doing this so he can hopefully have a connection and reinstall stuff
<insomniac_lemon> Also, is it possible to get Autodesk Maya installed in Ubuntu without Wine?
<histo> insomniac_lemon: commend out the repo does it resolve the issue?
<subcool> Degru, k
<insomniac_lemon> histo if I delete the source repo, it resolves the issue
<litropy> subcool, make sure you save it. cat /etc/resolv.conf to confirm. then restart networking ...
<histo> litropy: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf    would be sufficient then.
<Degru> histo: that's what we're doing
<histo> insomniac_lemon: What was the error.
<litropy> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Degru> histo: no route to hosta
<litropy> subcool, ^^
<subcool> k
<histo> Degru: huh?
<litropy> histo, he has other nameservers in there, system could get confused.
<litropy> histo, so we're having him delete everything
<histo> litropy: using > would put that as the only thing int he file
<insomniac_lemon> histo: it says my sources.list file is malformed and it could not reach the repo (or something like that) and Chrome will fail to install.... removing the source repo stops this issue
<litropy> histo, oh.
<histo> litropy: do it the hard way if you want doesn't bother me.
<Degru> subcool: delete the second nameserver. leave only 8.8.8.8
<histo> insomniac_lemon: can you paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list?
<litropy> histo, I thought otherwise. Yoou're right. subcool, you can do it either way. 8.8.4.4 is just a backup.
<terafl0ps> Degru: "No route to host" isn't a DNS error.
<histo> litropy: using >> redirect appends
<Degru> terafl0ps: then waht is it
<litropy> histo, thx
<boydoy> yes equivalents
<histo> litropy: np
<terafl0ps> Degru: I think he is missing a default gateway.
<Degru> terafl0ps: how would we add one?
<terafl0ps> Do you know the IP of your router?
<terafl0ps> route add default gw ip_address_of_router
<Degru> terafl0ps: ask subcool.
<insomniac_lemon> histo, not really... It's for a script, so I've been doing it on VMs which I found out how to fix the issue. I add the repo, it adds a binary and source version. I remove the source version, it works like it theoretically should.
<Degru> subcool: whatever terafl0ps said ^^
<subcool> litropy, Degru - k did it
<Degru> subcool: route add default gw ip_of_router?
<litropy> subcool, you restarted networking?
<terafl0ps> Degru: This all assumes he has a valid IP address on the interface too.
<histo> insomniac_lemon: okay
<litropy> Can others chime in? restarting networking loads resolv.conf into the system again, right?
<histo> insomniac_lemon: perhaps their source repo is down or your syntax in your script is wrong
<mrsudoer> So, I just resized my ubuntu home partition so I could create a NTFS partition and install windows alongside ubuntu (this was done with a live gparted). When I booted into Ubuntu after the resize, Ubuntu would run into file errors and not reach the login screen...so I ran a fsck and it fixed those file problems, and now I'm back in Ubuntu. Problem is...things are weird. For example, my desktop effects stopped working. But more impor
<mrsudoer> For example: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<histo> litropy: right cuz of resolvconf package
<mrsudoer> ^^^ that doesn't work, and I can't tell if it's a problem on my end or if that repo doesn't exist
<histo> litropy: you add nameservers to /etc/network/interfaces file now.
<mrsudoer> Can anyone help please?
<litropy> subcool, you restarted networking?
<litropy> histo, ugh. Wanna walk him through it? I'm basically a human google proxy at this point.
<litropy> histo, us amatuers have been at this for hours.
<insomniac_lemon> histo, here's my command: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main' note that removing /chrome from it yeilds the same result (and that's the repo I have from the .deb)
<subcool> litropy, yes
<Degru> histo: i'm like a human-human-google proxy
<terafl0ps> Litropy: I don't know what is going on with his network manager or the whole background, but if you just need to get him on the net quickly.  We can manually configure a wired interface pretty quickly if we know the subnet he should be on.
<histo> litropy: is there a reason he doesn't use network manager?
<litropy> histo, only that it's not installed
<Degru> histo: it's uninstalled
<litropy> histo, he's connected via ethernet
<subcool> ok- soorry i missed a bit of that.
<histo> subcool: Do you have a router?
<litropy> histo, he has a valid ip to his router.
<Degru> histo: we need to install the nm again
<subcool> the file did contain my router as a nameserver
<litropy> histo, he can ping via IP
<Degru> litropy: wait, he can ping google via ip now?
<litropy> Degru, yes
<Degru> litropy: man, this is so confusing
<subcool> your telling me
<litropy> Degru, he's good - he just needs DNS resolution. Then, he can start reinstalling away.
<terafl0ps> Then he's on the Internet, the temporary resolv.conf fix should do it.
<mrsudoer> Does anyone think they can help me? Or would my time be better spent rebooting into different DEs/recovery?
<subcool> terafl0ps, everything "shoulda" worked by now
<litropy> Degru, apt-get works as soon as he resolves DNS
<subcool> i did restart the network, but- havent pinged anything.
<subcool> im still lost on how my network manager crapped out. :/
<histo> subcool: ping google.com
<subcool> why cant i remote in via ip?
<subcool> its just ssh
<Degru> subcool: look in /etc/network/interfaces
<Degru> subcool: see if you can add 8.8.8.8 there.
<subcool> k- couldnt ping www.google.com
<subcool> but the IP 174 worked
<histo> subcool: add your nameserver to /etc/network/interfaces file
<grahamsavage> ok i've got a window that's disappeared i can see it on ctrl-~
<grahamsavage> when i click on it it doesn't appear
<grahamsavage> what can i do?
<histo> subcool: under the iface eth0 section add dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Degru> histo: just add the same thing as resolv.conf?
<alfirus> Hello everyone. I'm facing battery drain problem. My Lenovo GT580 out of battery in less then 2 hours. However when i using Windows 7, it can last long up to 3 1/2 hours. How to overcome this problem? I already post in forum few days ago but not yet get feedback
<Degru> histo: nvm
<Degru> !battery
<Degru> ubottu: !battery
<Degru> !battery
<litropy> !hello
<histo> Degru: dns-nameservers option.  The other way it could be done is to edit he /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  file and restart networking. The head file controls what is written to resolv.conf by resolvconf package.  Or you can stop resolvconf from updating by sudo resolvoncf --disable-updates  however I would just edit the interfaces file
<histo> !search battery | Degru
<ubottu> Found:
<histo> alfirus: what version of ubuntu?
<grahamsavage> so hidden window that won't show up?
<grahamsavage> what can i do?
<grahamsavage> super+w and alt-~  and alt-tab won't bring it up
<histo> subcool: after editing the /etc/network/interfaces file restart networking and rejoice at your workign dns
<litropy> grahamsavage, is the window important?
<subcool> histo, do i add it like that? or were u talking short?
<grahamsavage> yeah it's my chrome window
<grahamsavage> with all my tabs
<grahamsavage> oopen
<Degru> subcool: edit /etc/network/interfaces and add "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4" and then restart networking
<litropy> subcool: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alfirus> histo, 12.10. During using ubuntu, i just run chrome only, nothing else
<subcool> is this going to fix itself after i get "running"
<grahamsavage> but i'm new to this OS so i'm really just trying to work out how to switch back to it
<subcool> so there is a comma after 8. ok
<LovCAPONE> Q: There is only thing that stops to from installing Ubuntu as my main daily OS... iTunes... Please tell me that there is an Ubuntu alternative... Any?
<grahamsavage> i'm finding general window management a bit buggy (either buggy or i need some new skills)
<litropy> subcool, after you're up, we're going to reinstall networkmanager, and anything else you might need.
<Degru> subcool: after all this install network-manager-gnome
<grahamsavage> LovCapone: yeah i haven't found an itunes replacement
<histo> subcool: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces   then under iface eth0 .....   line add dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8
<litropy> subcool, may as well look at ssh as well ... I'm up ofr it.
<subcool> litropy, Degru histo still cant ping google.com
<LovCAPONE> grahamsavage: damn... sick of Win7
<nearst> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<histo> subcool: get rid of the comma and just add one
<litropy> subcool, same 'hang'?
<subcool> yep
<apwbdjp> LovCAPONE, Ubuntu has alternatives, libgtkpod handle many of apples devices, but it still has trouble with the most recent onces
<grahamsavage> LovCapone: run it in a VM
<histo> subcool: dns-nameservers  8.8.8.8    I had a typo earlier and forgot the s I believe
<apwbdjp> LovCAPONE, for iPohd Nano 6th Gen, for example, you'll need a VM, or keeping a dual boot
<subcool> still hangs
<grahamsavage> yeah vm is a really good solution
<LovCAPONE> apwbdjp: iPod Touch 4th gen?
<grahamsavage> because you can just keep it running with only 2gb of ram
<grahamsavage> and still have it very snappy
<litropy> subcool, remember you have to restart networking after every change
<apwbdjp> LovCAPONE, not sure, really
<subcool> did it
<lasers> !itunes | LovCAPONE
<ubottu> LovCAPONE: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<histo> subcool: okay echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base && sudo networking restart
<litropy> subcool, does dmesg seem to have any clues near the bottom?
<Degru> "subcool: ping http://www.google.com" works now?
<LovCAPONE> Ok thanks guys.. got my project for tonite
<insomniac_lemon> Alright, Degru and Histo, I think I solved my issue, with the command sudo apt-add-repository 'deb-src http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main' --remove right after adding the binary repo
<litropy> subcool, keep in mind, histo has precedence over anything I say
<subcool> lol
<histo> subcool: is it working now or not?
<litropy> subcool, but if you're nearby, may as well try my stuff as well. I won't get in his way.
<insomniac_lemon> I still want my commands to be quieter, like not printing out "processing triggers" and things like that
<insomniac_lemon> I just want progress and no logging
<subcool> histo, sudo in front of echo?
<litropy> insomniac_lemon, may I ask why?
<histo> insomniac_lemon: redirect the output
<histo> subcool: no
<histo> subcool: just infront of tee
<wad> I'm trying to get samba happy on my server (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit desktop), but it's acting crazy. Doesn't make any sense at all. Any of you guys good at samba? I just want to share some files and printers on the LAN. I'm pretty sure that my smb.conf is good, it's other aspects of samba that are confusing the heck out of me.
<subcool> histo, no such file
<histo> huh make sure you typed it properly
<insomniac_lemon> litropy, script where I echo all of the important stuff about what's going on
<insomniac_lemon> hist, how do I do that?
<litropy> insomniac_lemon, I see.
<subcool> litropy, ping didnt work
<insomniac_lemon> *histo.....
<subcool> histo, its exactly how u wrote it
<histo> insomniac_lemon: command.with.output 1>/dev/null
<Degru> subcool, litropy, histo, as much as I'd like to see this finally fixed, I have to go to bed now. Good night all.
<histo> subcool: ls /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/  what's in there?
<litropy> Degru, thx for your help. Goodnight.
<insomniac_lemon> histo, thanks, I actually found something similar on the internet earlier
<subcool> lol- toolate.
<histo> insomniac_lemon: to redirect errors you would 2>/dev/null
<subcool> histo, base   head
<histo> subcool: okay wellt he files are there. sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base   and put nameserver 8.8.8.8  in that file save it and restart networking
<terafl0ps> Does anyone know anything about the status of the Android Execution Environment mentioned in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-karmic-android-execution-environment ?
<insomniac_lemon> Thanks hist, that's exactly what I was looking for! Why couldn't -qq do it like that? ;~;
<subcool> i was wrong ... i read it wrong.. .. i did it right this time.. and it pended to the file, but restarting networking didnt work.
<insomniac_lemon> *histo, gahh
<histo> insomniac_lemon: gahh?
<histo> subcool: what do you mean it didn't work?
<subcool> histo, fixed the file, still no ping..
<vernon> I just freshly installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 onto my computer, and it auto-installed my nvidia drivers (it is using 304.64). I notice that there will be little black dashes that appear near the dash button. How do I fix this?
<vbgunz> anyone here use xboxdrv with an official ps3 controller? what's your option line that works best?
<insomniac_lemon> I keep forgetting to put the 'o' in your name, histo
<subcool> sudo networkingn restart - did nothing. it errored
<histo> subcool: cat /etc/resolv.conf   is there a nameserver in there now?
<histo> subcool: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<subcool> yea- that way worked
<subcool> um.
<insomniac_lemon> Histo, does  1>/dev/null work with all commands?
<subcool> yea, the three things we added are in that file
<subcool> histo, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 search home.
<histo> insomniac_lemon: yeah 1=stdout  You are redirecting the output to /dev/null 2=stderr  etc...
<alfirus> Hello everyone. I'm facing battery drain problem. My Lenovo GT580 out of battery in less then 2 hours. However when i using Windows 7, it can last long up to 3 1/2 hours. How to overcome this problem? I already post in forum few days ago but not yet get feedback. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 32bits and my laptop is 64bits. During using, i just use chrome browser, nothing more.
<AcidRain> im trying to setup an ftp server using pure-ftpd, how can i make restrictions on certain folders?
<histo> subcool: before or after the restart?
<subcool> after
<histo> subcool: okay ping google.com  now
<histo> should resolve to IP
<subcool> nothing
<insomniac_lemon> histo, no I mean like how certian flags are on certain commands.... I'm asking if it's a global trick
<histo> insomniac_lemon: yes it's global you are redirecting the output of whatever command
<histo> insomniac_lemon: you can pipe output to a file etc...
<insomniac_lemon> ah.
<bean> alfirus, does that have an nvidia chip?
<bean> one of those optimus ones?
<alfirus> bean, yes
<bean> thats probably your problems
<bean> problem*
<bean> its running in only NVIDIA mode
<alfirus> AcidRain, hope this help http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/FAQ
<bean> and sucking power.
<kerro> hi
<melodyintrance> brb folks
<subcool> histo, nothing happen..
<histo> subcool: can you still ping 8.8.8.8  ??
<insomniac_lemon> Histo, does it go before or after flags?
<histo> insomniac_lemon: after
<subcool> never tried honestly
<insomniac_lemon> Ok, that's what I though
<subcool> histo, yes
<kerro> did anyone know what autoCAD like app in ubuntu ?
<histo> subcool: cat /etc/resolv.conf  and make sure your nameservers are in there... What else is in there besides those?
<alfirus> bean, any solution or software maybe. i tried to do undervoltage http://linuxsolver.blogspot.it/2012/05/undervolting-cpu-in-ubuntu-1204.html but no luck.
<histo> !cad | kerro
<subcool> histo, the two name servers, and a search home
<histo> subcool: get rid of search
<foo357> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and have an issue with usb memory sticks not mounting automatically
<subcool> histo, done- still not working
<bean> alfirus, http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04 give that a try
<kerro> !cad ? histo
<ubottu> kerro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AcidRain> im saying like.... using pure-ftpd if i do sudo chmod 655 -R Music, then ftpusers can access files and download. but i can NOT do it locally
<histo> kerro: was looking for bot trigger that doesn't exist
<alfirus> bean, thanks. doing it now
<histo> subcool: did you restart networking and confirm it's not in there?
<subcool> histo, correct
<kerro> hehe.. i just need sugestions
<histo> subcool: I have no idea what the hell is going on.
<subcool> lol
<histo> subcool: How did all this start
<subcool> no clue
<histo> I wasn't in here for the begining
<subcool> histo, i was at my sisters,, everyting was fine. came home- refused to do anything.
<histo> subcool: what sort of things do you have in /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<subcool> histo, auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<histo> subcool: okay are you connected via wired or wireless?
<subcool> histo, wired
<histo> subcool: okay remove the dns-nameservers line and change it to auto lo eth0, iface lo inet loopback, iface eth0 inet dhcp   save and restart networking
<histo> subcool: commas would be newlines obviously
<histo> No idea how the hell you are pinging anything with the way it's configured now.
<alfirus> bean, i'm stuck at sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bumblebee-stable-precise.list. the file blank.. nothing there
<histo> subcool: Why does everyone think network manager is gone?
<histo> alfirus: create it
<subcool> histo, we removed it
<subcool> histo, then manually reinstalled just network-manager
<histo> okay.........
<histo> subcool: did you make the changes I just suggested to /etc/network/interfaces
<subcool> histo, ping still donsnt work
<subcool> yep
<histo> subcool: sudo ifup eth0
<subcool> histo, RTNETLINK answers: file exists
<histo> subcool: huh?
<subcool> that what came back
<histo> subcool: try ping now
<subcool> oh wait
<subcool> it also said ssh stop./waiting, ssh start/running, process 10281
<subcool> it hasnt dont that before
<subcool> histo, unknown host
<histo> subcool: can you ping by ip?
<fire> can i create my own distro based on ubuntu ?
<subcool> histo, a coulple..
<histo> fire: yes
<alfirus> sorry histo, command to create it is? i'm new with ubuntu
<histo> alfirus: use any editor you want. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list/bumble.......
<histo> alfirus: sorry gksu gedit
<subcool> histo, i can ping 8.8.8 - but i can no longer ping 173.194.43.4
<histo> subcool: what is 173.194.43.4?
<subcool> idk- lol- they gave it to me to ping before
<subcool> histo, cant ping within network
<AcidRain> lol
<subcool> histo, its getting kinda late- i have to goto bed. :/
<AcidRain> in ubuntu 12.04 when u chmod perm -R folder, the first folder in that folder will have regular permissions
<AcidRain> thats funny
<histo> subcool: what does ifconfig show for eth0  ?? does it show ip and bcast mask etc...?
<histo> subcool: How did they have you uninstall network manager btw?
<fire> histo: how can i do it ? by building ubuntu from scratch and removing the logos and other trademark stuff ?
<subcool> histo, it does show all that. - and uh... apt-get --purge
<subcool> along with my ufw
<histo> subcool: we should be able to reinstall it.   from archives. sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<wad> So I got samba running, yay! Now I'm just trying to share the printer attached to the server, over the LAN. But whenever I try to print anything, it wants me to authenticate. How do I turn that off completely? Anyone on the LAN should be able to print all they want, without having to enter a username/password. I'm not going to create accounts on the server for everyone who uses this LAN!
<subcool> it times out when it comes to reaching the serveser
<subcool> histo,
<histo> subcool: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/network-*   do you have the .debs still?
<wad> I've googled around, and I find hundreds of posts of people having the exact same issue.
<subcool> histo, yes i do..
<wad> I haven't found any good answers yet.
<histo> AcidRain: can you paste what you are trying to do
<subcool> histo, nothing came up from that ls
<fire> histo: will lfs help me in this regard ?
<AcidRain> histo, i wasnt trying to do anything
<AcidRain> i was just stating that
<prototype> hey all
<histo> subcool: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager   and sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/network-manager-gnome
<histo> fire: lfs is not ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> hi, does anyone know where can I get the Arial Unicode MS font for Ubuntu?
<subcool> histo, those files arent in my archives
<AcidRain> sudo chmod 755 -R FOLDER <--- this command sets permissions on all folders to 755, except the first folder in the directory, it remains 777
<histo> subcool: did you apt-get clean at some point?
<subcool> no
<histo> subcool: do you have a livecd still?
<subcool> live usb
<prototype> hey i am unable to install ubuntu12.4 black screen appears
<fire> histo: i meant to say it will help me in creating linux from scratch and help me understanding the process.
<prototype> anyone can help me
<histo> subcool: boot the liveusb mount your hard drive and sudo chroot /path/to/mount  then sudo apt-get install network-manager
<nyuszika7h> prototype: do you have an Intel graphics card?
<subcool> prototype, press enter
<histo> !nomodeset | prototype
<ubottu> prototype: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<subcool> prototype, try 12.04.1
<nyuszika7h> histo: my thoughts exactly
<subcool> histo, booting now
<histo> AcidRain: is it a sticky folder?
<histo> subcool: k should be easier to fix from there.
<helmut_> hi
<prototype> while installing freinds when last steps remaing than ..errorrs appears nd halt everything
<nyuszika7h> hey helmut_
<AcidRain> histo, no. normal folder just like all others
<histo> AcidRain: does your user not own it?
<nyuszika7h> prototype: what errors?
<AcidRain> histo, yes. my user owns it, just like all the other folders
<AcidRain> histo, its not an issue for me.
<prototype> somthing like call trace:       some code appears like code: 34 25 c8
<histo> AcidRain: okay well it works here for me
<histo> prototype: I thought you said it had a blackscreen?
<nyuszika7h> prototype: kernel panic?
<histo> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-6 (quantal), package size 1095 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<prototype> what is solution for that ? kernel panic
<histo> why the hell do we still need postfix with mutt?
<iceroot> histo: ?
<histo> iceroot: >1.5.15 has SMTP support built in
<prototype> any solution ???
<prototype> for kernel panic
<nyuszika7h> prototype: looks like a broken kernel module.
<iceroot> histo: and what is the problem? you always have a MTA installed on your system
<william__> rebuild the kernel
<histo> prototype: memcheck and md5sum your iso just to be sure
<nyuszika7h> we could probably help more if you could give the full backtrace
<prototype> iso is fine
<nyuszika7h> william__: rebuild the kernel on the live CD/USB?
<iceroot> histo: and the local maildir is still used from postfix, so you dont need onyl smtp but also maildir
<nyuszika7h> he is getting that at the end of the installation or something
<histo> iceroot: it's installing something that's not needed
<william__> any log?
<histo> iceroot: What is the default MTA in 12.10? I don't see one by default
<nyuszika7h> brb
<iceroot> !mta | histo
<ubottu> histo: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<litropy> histo, the IP is to google.
<litropy> subcool, you still here?
<prototype> i am beginner plzz freinds solve my prob
<alfirus> thanks histo and bean, i'll refer to the article author for my problem.
<prototype> its req ?
<iceroot> histo: postfix is installed by default (tested on 12.04)
<subcool> litropy, histo yea- just booted into livesub
<vbgunz> what is the best bluetooth, non fussy game pad controller on Linux?
<iceroot> vbgunz: the one you like most
<iceroot> !best | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<histo> subcool: does network work now?
<litropy> subcool, okay - I'm just watchin histo at this point.
<histo> iceroot: not here on 12.10
<histo> iceroot: hense my question on why it's needed
<histo> iceroot: mutt doesnt need it anymore
<vbgunz> maybe best was a bad word. What is the most compatible bluetooth gamepad controller that is no fuss on linux?
<iceroot> histo: create a bug if you think its not needed anymore
<histo> subcool: okay mount your hard drive
<histo> subcool: well first make sure network works on the liveusb I guess.
<iceroot> histo: also have a look at #mutt and see if it is not needed anymore, i think its still needed not only for smtp
<prototype> plzz give me the solution for ...black error screen while installing and halt all process
<prototype> ?
<prototype> ?
<FloodBot1> prototype: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> histo: Recommends: default-mta | mail-transport-agent, locales, mime-support, libsasl2-modules
<prototype> sorry sir
<iceroot> histo: there is no dependency for postfix
<hxm> hello good morning
<iceroot> histo: just for mta and this is postfix by default on ubuntu
<histo> iceroot: Okay the issue is that postfix is not default in 12.10 then
<iceroot> histo: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0), libgpg-error0 (>= 1.10), libgpgme11 (>= 1.2.0), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.7+dfsg), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libncursesw5 (>= 5.6+20070908), libsasl2-2, libtinfo5, libtokyocabinet8 (>= 1.4.14)
<subcool> histo, okl
<hxm> i just updated mysql to 5.5 in ubuntu server trought apt-get upgrade and now the server says this: Error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) (2002)
<subcool> im just getting up. i tried to chroot the drive, but it says the thing is locked..
<histo> subcool: where did it get mounted to?
<TakeItEZ> iceroot: mutt has no mta-dependency at all
<hxm> the .sock file exists and i dont have idea what to try
<subcool> histo, /media/longstringofcrap
<william__> rm -rf
<histo> subcool: sudo chroot /media/<tab_key>
<histo> william__: dont' say that here
<histo> TakeItEZ: it can handle smtp since version 1.15.5
<iceroot> histo: i dont have 12.10 so i can not test it but i thought postfix is still default on 12.10
<TakeItEZ> histo: thats why mutt has no mta-dependency at all
<histo> TakeItEZ: it does here wants to install postfix
<histo> TakeItEZ: iceroot in 12.10 that is
<iceroot> histo: but when you have a mta installed by default (which is the default) mutt should not pull postfix
<TakeItEZ> histo: then use --no-install-recommends
<prototype> there is no solution for .. me   freinds
<histo> iceroot: mutt shouldn't be pulling an MTA anyways it doesn't need one anymroe that's the whole point.
<iceroot> histo: you already have a mta
<histo> subcool: then you can sudo apt-get install network-manger network-manager-gnome
<histo> iceroot: Are you not reading what I'm typing? or are you just misunderstanding what I'm saying?
<subcool> histo, i did that..
<TakeItEZ> histo: it doesn't pull any mta on 12.10, just shows an mta as recommen
<iceroot> histo: 12.10 has a default mta
<subcool> histo, im in as roo@kubuntu:/#
<iceroot> histo: if it is postfix, exim or something else does not matter
<iceroot> histo: but 12.10 comes with a default mta
<subcool> histo, but when i try aptget- it says the package is locked
<histo> subcool: okay then apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<histo> iceroot: it's not exim or postfix
<subcool> wait
<TakeItEZ> iceroot: server you mean? desktop hasn't
<subcool> i think i have a different partition for apt
<iceroot> TakeItEZ: cron is pulling a mta
<prototype> i thought i got solutions here ..but disappointed
<iceroot> TakeItEZ: and cron is default on desktop and server
<histo> iceroot: NOT IN 12.10 desktop
<histo> ffs
<iceroot> i will boot my 12.10 vm and have a look
<histo> please do
<subcool> histo, ^^
<histo> iceroot: rather than argue with me
<TakeItEZ> iceroot: not here, even cron just recommends/suggest a mta
<histo> subcool: what?
<subcool> histo, apt is its own parition
<histo> TakeItEZ: try and install mutt in 12.10 it will want postfix
<iceroot> only 12.04 vms here :(
<TakeItEZ> histo: it doesn't i just tested
<histo> TakeItEZ: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<histo>   libtokyocabinet9 mutt postfix
<histo> really
<litropy> subcool, can you ping google.com?
<TakeItEZ> histo: "libtokyocabinet9 mutt" here
<histo> Does here that's bizare you must be running 12.10 super edition
<TakeItEZ> histo: 12.10 64bit desktop nothing special
<Flannel> histo: If you already have a MTA, its satisfied.
<subcool> litropy, no
<subcool> litropy, oh= yeah
<litropy> subcool, so you can?
<histo> Flannel: TakeItEZ I have a default install of 12.10 64bit and you try to install mutt it wants to install postfix. YOU DON"T NEED MTA for mutt
<Flannel> histo: default-mta or mail-transport-agent, both of which are virtual, the former is postfix, the latter is a whole bunch of things.
<subcool> litropy, yea
<iceroot> histo: super edition?
<litropy> subcool, okay. So what partition is apt on?
<histo> iceroot: let me make a pastebin since you don't believe me
<litropy> subcool, same as /home?
<iceroot> histo: i am downloading 12.10 right now
<Flannel> histo: It's a recommends, yes, but by default apt installs recommends.  You can certainly install it without, with --no-install-recommends
<TakeItEZ> histo: as i said before, then use --no-install-recommends
<subcool> litropy, no- its own. its titled apt
<TakeItEZ> dpkg -l|grep mail
<TakeItEZ> sry
<histo> iceroot: Flannel TakeItEZ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584536/ really???
<litropy> subcool, jesus.
<histo> Flannel: It shouldn't be a recomend that's my point
<histo> subcool: what are you talking about apt partition?
<Flannel> histo: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends, done.
<subcool> hold on- ill can use it to irc and i can copy shit
<histo> subcool: if you chrooted and you had networkign on the live cd you can now instlal apps with apt-get
<ikonia> subcool: tone down the language please.
<litropy> subcool, not sure what to do with that. BTW, just out of curiousity, why did you partition it this way?
<subcool>   >:
<histo> Flannel: THERE IS A BUG THAT IT WANTS TO INSTALL ONE CAN YOU SEE THIS TEXT NO MTA IS NEEDED OR SHOULD BE RECOMENDED FOR MUTT
<TakeItEZ> histo: ubuntus apt is configured to install recommends by default, so change that
<subcool>    >:|
<iceroot> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584538/
<Flannel> histo: If you think it shouldn't be a recommends, file a bug.  It's definitely a recommends based off of the debian packaging guidelines.
<subcool> litropy, TJ helped me-
<Flannel> histo: chill out.
<litropy> subcool, helped you do what?
<histo> Flannel: Why is it recommended?
<iceroot> histo: #mutt
<histo> please enlighten us all
<iceroot> histo: ask them
<TakeItEZ> histo: ask the debian-maintainers
<Flannel> histo: The PACKAGE has a "recommends" for mutt of an MTA.  Recommends is "Package A recommends Package B, if the package maintainer judges that most users would not want A without also having the functionality provided by B."
<subcool> litropy, i had a busted 11.01 system, and he helped me sepeate home, and install via LVM
<histo> iceroot: yeah i'm in there it's not needed at all since 1.15.5
<iceroot> histo: #mutt
<histo> Flannel: the maintainer is wrong
<iceroot> histo: or ask the debian maintainers
<subcool> litropy, so- during that he made like 5 partition to seperate stuff
<Flannel> histo: Do you have an actual question?
<iceroot> histo: recommend != depends
<histo> Flannel: whatever
<litropy> subcool, dunno why. Okay.
<histo> Flannel: I asked why it's doing that. It shouldn't be I will be filing a bug.
<Flannel> histo: If not, please let other people use the channel.  If you do need support, feel free to ask a question.
<subcool> give me a second
<Pipe84> hi all, i have ubuntu 12.04.1 with kernel 3.2. Yesterday i updated to kernel 3.5 but now doesn´t work, i try to boot with kernel 3.2 and nothing. What can i do?
<Flannel> histo: I'm glad.  You can install it with --no-install-recommends and you won't be asked to install an MTA.
<histo> subcool: can you paste the output of lsblk
<Hwkiller> Pipe84: what exactly "doesn't work" what is the error?
<subcool> histo, working on it
<litropy> subcool, no idea how to tell apt what's what while apt is on another partition. Wait for histo to respond.
<histo> Flannel: I'm glad that you don't seem to understand that the package shouldn't be recomending something that is not needed and provides no features
<subcool> litropy, give me a min- you';ll see
<subcool> i've been trying to figure this thing out for a while now.
<subcool> cause its pretty confusing
<iceroot> !bug | histo
<ubottu> histo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> histo: guess we are finished then with the topic
<Flannel> histo: Most people want to use mutt to send and receive email, that's why you need an MTA.  Most peple don't use mutt simply to read email.
<Pipe84> i can choose system to boot: Ubuntu 3.5 or Ubuntu Recovery Mode or Windows 7, i choose ubuntu normal and the screen back, the led of HD is stop.
<TakeItEZ> Flannel: mutt doesn't need an mta to send mail
<histo> Flannel: mutt no longer needs an MTA since 1.15.5 it has SMTP built in and can use IMAP and POP but continue spouting nonsense
<iceroot> histo: type this /join #mutt "why is postfix still needed"
<histo> iceroot: It's not needed
<iceroot> histo: s/postfix/mta
<Flannel> histo: You need to adjust your attitude.
<iceroot> histo: then read the link from ubottu about "bug"
<histo> iceroot: i'm filing one now.
<subcool_> k - im here now
<melodyintrance> question: when I boot my HTPC running ubuntu 12.10 64bit I am presented with a purple boot screen giving me options to select Ubuntu, Ubuntu with advanced options, Windows 8 on /dev/  How can I edit this boot screen?
<subcool_> what did u want me to do? histo
<iceroot> !grub | melodyintrance
<ubottu> melodyintrance: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iceroot> melodyintrance: the last link
<melodyintrance> thanks iceroot and ubottu
<melodyintrance> I'll install grub2
<Pipe84> Hwkiller i can choose system to boot: Ubuntu 3.5 or Ubuntu Recovery Mode or Windows 7, i choose ubuntu normal and the screen back, the led of HD is stop.
<histo> subcool_: in where?
<nell> has anyone successfully connected a gamecube or xbox controller to a  linux machine
<subcool_> histo, you asked me to give you the results of something-
<subcool_> histo, what was the command
<subcool_> histo, im n the broken computer now
<iceroot> melodyintrance: its already installed and it is the screen you are talking about
<histo> subcool_: lsblk
<histo> subcool_: post the results to paste.ubuntu.com
<histo> Flannel: I don't feel that I have an attitude problem. I'm sorry you took it that way. I don't think you understood what I was asking nor did iceroot.
<iceroot> histo: i said ask #mutt and if it is a bug create a bug
<histo> I did
<iceroot> histo: then everything is fine :)
<histo> Yeap
<histo> subcool_: Any luck?
<subcool_> my pastebin widget isnt working :/
<subcool_> got it
<subcool_> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584563
<Jeeves_moss> is there a script that will find duplicate videos baised on content?
<iceroot> Jeeves_moss: you want to find all duplicate video files with different filenames but the same content?
<iceroot> Jeeves_moss: and we dont need crossposting in #bash and #ubuntu
<Jeeves_moss> iceroot, it's clips of dif res and paices of other videos.  Basically I want to elimate all of the smaller clips of full movies
<iceroot> Jeeves_moss: not possible if they are different in resolution or something like that
<MttJocy> I was wondering does anyone happen to know the scheduled release date for 13.04 am presuming will be next month some time.  It's looking like there is a good chance I'm going to have some significant (Give or take 500Mbit) worth of capacity around then my initial thought was to time it and bring it up to help seed on the torrents but is there anyone that is responsible for managing distribution etc that I should look into contact in case it's better
<MttJocy> used some other way?
<iceroot> MttJocy: no
<histo> !raring | MttJocy
<ubottu> MttJocy: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<histo> subcool: you still there I got dropped didn't here where you were at with the paste or if you installed network-manager network-manager-gnome yet?
<MttJocy> Thanks both :)
<subcool_> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584563
<ero-jiji> got a question for one of the more experianced users here. i have a backup server at ovh (4tb) and am planning on upgrading to the 10tb. theres is maybe 10gb free on the existing server (the individual backup files are 80gb+) which would be the better way to move them, rsync or scp? both servers are in the same datacenter, on 100mbit pipes
<histo> subcool_: Why did you put /var on a different part? is this a server?
<histo> ero-jiji: rsync will use ssh
<subcool_> histo, i didnt create the partitions. - TJ helped me..
<subcool_> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584574
<histo> subcool_: don't use sudo
<subcool_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<subcool_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<histo> subcool_: you are root on that partiton
<subcool_> histo, yes
<ero-jiji> @histo is that good or bad? i only have ssh and x2go access, im just trying to find the most reliable way to move 4tb ><
<histo> ero-jiji: well using scp is going to be over ssh also. So I really don't understand what you are asking. Rsync will provide you with the ability to resume and ensure the files match.
<ero-jiji> id preffer to move the entire folder at once, as theres way to many individual backups to keep track of ><
<ero-jiji> so rsync is the more reliable option
<histo> ero-jiji: right
<histo> ero-jiji: rsync -av /folder user@remoteserver:/remotelocation
<ero-jiji> @histo thats all i needed to know thanks, after i do the copy, is there an easy way to compare the 2 different servers folders so i can make sure theirs no problems before i wipe the old one?
<histo> ero-jiji: you could hash them
<ero-jiji> boss would kill me if something happened, and they went to grab a backup and it was corrupt etc lol
<histo> ero-jiji: md5sum
<ero-jiji> ahh never thought of that
<histo> ero-jiji: that's the whole point of rsync though it can also do hashing...
<ero-jiji> oh? it can verify as its moving? didnt know that <-ubuntu wannabe ^^
<histo> ero-jiji: that's what it does.
<ero-jiji> even better, i appriciate the input
<histo> ero-jiji: in a nutshell
<tekkbuzz> anyone know of a command to see if a certain package is installed or not?
<histo> subcool_: did you try apt-get without sudo
<subcool_> histo, yes-
<histo> tekkbuzz: dpkg -l | grep packagename  if it's ii it's installed
<histo> subcool_: and then?
<subcool_> histo root@kubuntu:/# apt-get install network-manager
<subcool_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<subcool_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tekkbuzz> histo: thanks, but that will spool out all the packages, wouldn't that take a while?
<histo> subcool_: yeah you need to mount that var partition to /media/long.string.of.numbers.for.root/var
<melodyintrance> Can someone tell me how to add "Boot from CD" option in Grub2? (I understand that I can control this in bios but I have to learn how to use Grub2 to achieve the same outcome) Thanks
<histo> tekkbuzz: how many packages do you ahve installed?
<tekkbuzz> not sure, but a lot.
<histo> subcool_: then it will work
<histo> tekkbuzz: it's rather fast.
<tekkbuzz> hang on, I'll give it a go.
<subcool_> histo, do i have to create the folder?
<histo> subcool_: no
<histo> subcool_: It should be there. your /var partition was mounted on top of it.
<subcool_> histo, kubuntu@kubuntu:/media/12d47b21-3d31-45aa-a91f-0c7bc55014b6$ sudo mount /media/701bc099-487c-4bbe-b138-15f7ea4b8170/ /media/12d47b21-3d31-45aa-a91f-0c7bc55kubuntu@kubuntu:/media/12d47b21-3d31-45aa-a91f-0c7bc55014b6$ sudo mount /media/701bc099-487c-4bbe-b138-15f7ea4b8170/ /media/12d47b21-3d31-45aa-a91f-0c7bc55014b6/var/
<subcool_> mount: /media/701bc099-487c-4bbe-b138-15f7ea4b8170 is not a block device 014b6/var/
<subcool_> mount: /media/701bc099-487c-4bbe-b138-15f7ea4b8170 is not a block device
<c|oneman> I'm installing xfce4 on my vps... hopefully it will be a cool toy to play with and I can turn it off when I want server performance
<tekkbuzz> histo: thanks, I should have tried it first, you are right. Cool.
<litropy> subcool, still with us?
<melodyintrance> *bump Can someone tell me how to add "Boot from CD" option in Grub2? (I understand that I can control this in bios but I have to learn how to use Grub2 to achieve the same outcome) Thanks
<subcool_> litropy, yeah- right here
<subcool_> getting really tired though
<histo> subcool_: You can't mount /media/blah to ......../var  you need to mount the device there the same way you mounted it to /media/<701bc*
<litropy> subcool where are you at this point
<histo> litropy: he's trying to mount his var partition to the root mount point
<somsip> melodyintrance: what version of ubuntu?
<subcool_> histo, im really tired- :/
<melodyintrance> somsip: 12.10
<melodyintrance> somsip: 64bit
<histo> subcool_: Did you understand what I said on how to fix it?
<subcool_> no
<histo> subcool_: you are so close
<histo> subcool_: how did you mount the var partition to /media/701*
<subcool_> 701 is the var partition
<subcool_> 12 something is the root
<histo> subcool_: or better yet just pastebin the output of    mount all by it self in a terminal on the live cd
<histo> subcool_: I will give you command to fix it
<subcool_> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584598/
<fire> what is vanilla ubuntu ?
<iceroot> fire: the normal ubuntu
<somsip> melodyintrance: this might help http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/topic/37462-booting-a-cd-via-grub2/
<iceroot> fire: vanilla means generally without any changes
<fire> iceroot: :)
<melodyintrance> somsip: lol I actually was reading through that page
<melodyintrance> somsip: but got a little lost
<somsip> melodyintrance: sometimes it's best to exhaust your own abilities before asking here to avoid wasting other peoples' time
<melodyintrance> somsip: because I couldn't find his solution on that page...I'll read on :-)
<histo> subcool_: sudo umount /media/701<tab_key>  first then sudo mount /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise_var /media/12d4<tab_key>/var
<litropy> subcool, i want to remind you that a full reinstall with backups would have been easier. Really, if I were you, so long as all I had were just documents and other non-system oriented things to back up, I'd just wipe all, forget the partitioning scheme, and reinstall. Like I said, the fewer partitions you have, the better. You mentioned something about sattering your system across partitions so you could somehow preserve your 11.04 setup ... it just
<litropy>  complicates things. Really, if you have no reservations about just doing a clean install on one partition, deleting the fragmented system you have, do it.
<panorain> sup
<histo> litropy: Why did you guys have him remove network manager in the first place?
<ero-jiji> @histo got it transferring, now i just have to wait a couple days lol
<litropy> histo, I didn't
<histo> ero-jiji: did you do the --progress flag?
<ero-jiji> yes
<histo> ero-jiji: k
<litropy> histo, no idea where that came from
<histo> litropy: that's the whole problem is someone had him remove network-manager I guess
<subcool_> litropy, i dont have a back- i was going to ask about backing that up- the configs.. but.. im way to tired
<histo> subcool_: did you get it mounted now with that above command?
<ero-jiji> @histo 3.97tb to transfer at 100mbit
<histo> ero-jiji: ouch
<litropy> subcool_, what, really, do you want to preserve?
<panorain> histo can I ask a question about slitaz networking?
<histo> panorain: You'd probably get a better response in  a slitaz channel or #linux
<panorain> histo ok
<ero-jiji> @histo i tried to pay for an 1 month upgrade to 1gbit for both, but they dont offer that option on kimsufi line ><
<subcool_> litropy, home. thenany configs tha tmight make it troublesome to just kill- but ill wortty about it tomo
<histo> panorain: /j #slitaz
<litropy> subcool_, I mean, if you haven't customized your system to the point where you need it to be the way it is, just wipe and reinstall, bro.
<histo> litropy: subcool_ or just moutn like I suggested above and install your network-manager packages
<subcool_> histo it doesnt like that dev/mapper/ command
<sahil> hello :)
<litropy> subcool_ you have to ask yourself if another day of this is really worth it.
<subcool_> litropy, im considering- been considering it.
<raddy_> Hello Everybody
<histo> subcool_: pvs command will show the volgroup  then you can lvdisplay /dev/Volgroup... will give you the logvol of var
<nyuszika7h> hey raddy_
<raddy_> Can't install Ubuntu in a dynamic disk?
<sahil> is it possible to set an ogg file as startup sound via terminal ?
<histo> subcool_: so you can mount /dev/VolGroup/Logvol##
<nyuszika7h> raddy_: what do you mean by "dynamic"?
<raddy_> nyuszika7h : basic / dynamic disk type in windows
<subcool_> pvs?
<subcool_> histo, ^^
<histo> subcool_: yes
<nyuszika7h> raddy_: you should probably just let the Ubuntu installer create a partition, instead of creating one from Windows
<James_IRC> Yo! Fresh install of ubuntu. Top 5 addons to install?
<histo> subcool_: probably going to be MyVG or whatever you named it.
<nyuszika7h> or use gparted if you want to do it manually
<nyuszika7h> James_IRC: "addons"?
<subcool_> i cant get past /dev/mapp
<raddy_> nyuszika7h : does ubuntu desktop iso contains live?
<histo> subcool_: aparently not
<litropy> subcool_ it's just really odd with the partitions and all. Someone better than me, like histo, would tell you different, but considering your lack of understanding of your current setup, I'd just wipe and reinstall, if you just want this to be fixed with no other problems in the future.
<nyuszika7h> raddy_: I think so
<James_IRC> Apps, etc. Whatever you call them. Not going to get caught up in terminology
<nyuszika7h> subcool_: do you mean /dev/mapper doesn't exist or is empty?
<histo> subcool_: It should work though using mapper
<subcool_> litropy, ive been trying to narrow it down- but those damn LVM got me confused
<nyuszika7h> have you tried 'sudo modprobe device-mapper'?
<nyuszika7h> sudo vgscan && sudo vgchange -ay
<histo> subcool_: did you umount the var one first?
<lordcyfer> Hello everybody
<subcool_> im trying- i use sudo mount /dev/ma - but tab doesnt work with mapper
<subcool_> yea
<histo> subcool_: sudo umount /media/701<tab_key>  first then sudo mount /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise_var /media/12d4<tab_key>/var
<subcool_> histo, yea- i got that,
<histo> subcool_: you can type /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise_var
<hxm> how can i rollback a apt-get upgrade?
<histo> !downgrade | hxm
<subcool_> right- i did, but then i went to /media/12 and it wont tab
<ubottu> hxm: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<nyuszika7h> same for downgrading packages
<hxm> mysql has been updated and now i have problems with my php site, not sure if is the adodblite driver or what but the previous version of mysql worked ok
<hxm> i remake the question then: how to install a desired version of a package?
<hxm> im using ubuntu lts
<hxm> server
<histo> subcool_: unmount /media/12..... then mount /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise /mnt && mount /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise_var /mnt/var
<TheGrey_> If I install nvidia driver from nvidia will it auto-update? (http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/313.18/README/installdriver.html)  I ask because I think my current nvidia driver (from nvidia installer) is all of a sudden corrupted: blender cannot open via nvidia, only by Opengl. I basically just want to install the driver and make sure it doesn't auto-update. Should I uninstall my current driver and then install nvidia from the repos?
<TakeItEZ> hxm: sudo apt-get install package:123-45   (:version-number) if that version still is in the repos
<histo> subcool_: then chroot /mnt   and apt-get install your stuff and be done.
<lordcyfer> I am about to buy a new lapop and i want to be sure that Ubuntu will install correctly and network / screen are ok THe modele is an HP Pavilion g7-2220us   is there a way to check ?
<histo> !hcl | lordcyfer
<ubottu> lordcyfer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<histo> hxm: should have only been a security fix if it's LTS
<iceroot> hxm: there is only one version in the repos (always the latest) so you cant install a previous version because its not in the repos anymore
<subcool_> ok getting there
<nyuszika7h> is there a text-only 12.04.1 LTS server ISO available for ubuntu which I can use via serial console?
<hxm> so i want to die
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: what is wrong with the normal server iso?
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: its text only
<hxm> i restart the service and it works, after a few minutes idle it fails again
<hxm> until i restart
<airsploit> yello, mysql was misbehaving, i deinstalled it but now can't install it
<nyuszika7h> iceroot: I'm trying to install it in QEMU/KVM
<iceroot> !details | hxm
<ubottu> hxm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nyuszika7h> and it just says "640x480 graphical mode"
<iceroot> nyuszika7h: and kvm has a normal tty1 access
<Fudge> where does dch -i to modify changes file in packaging get your email address field from?
<AcidRain> i have a sql server. i want to be able to remotely access it. what is the best way to do this? i wish to execute remote querys. i want it to be secure.
<subcool_> that more recent mount scheme isnt working out
<airsploit> whenever i try to install it i get error message saying can't find package mysql
<iceroot> Fudge: from a var
<subcool_> and the orignal isnt either...
<histo> airsploit: how idd you deinstall it?
<lordcyfer> The page that the bot propose is obsolete
<airsploit> apt @ histo
<histo> subcool_: it's case sensitive
<Fudge> iceroot  my .bashrc has my GPGKEY fullname and debemail so i am not sure why it is not working, cant find the page to tell me how to test it
<histo> lordcyfer: the first link
<subcool_> histo, its not likeing the process.
<iceroot> Fudge: man dch
<lordcyfer> These laptop tests are now out of date, for newer tests see the Laptop Testing Team pages
<subcool_> histo, root@kubuntu:/media# mount /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise /mnt
<subcool_> mount: /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise already mounted or /mnt busy
<subcool_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise is already mounted on /mnt
<hxm> Using ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, I have a php site using mysqli adodb_lite, after use apt-get upgrade the database connection stopped to work with a message error mysql connect (2) 2002, i restart the server and goes well for a few time, seems like mysql::ping wont reconnect
<iceroot> Fudge: Each user should set DEBEMAIL or EMAIL in their shell initialization. For example:
<iceroot> export EMAIL='J. Random Hacker <jr@hax0r.com>"
<airsploit> histo?
<histo> subcool_: alright if you check mount you will see where /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise is mounted if it's already mounted to /mnt
<iceroot> Fudge: http://lackof.org/taggart/hacking/dch/
<histo> subcool_: there is no output when it works btw
<Fudge> iceroot  thanks, I have it but am reading the page
<subcool_> histo, its not working- by tab
<histo> airsploit: apt-get install mysql
<nyuszika7h> subcool_: that's because it's already mounted
<nyuszika7h> bash doesn't complete already mounted things with Tab
<subcool_> im just following the flow- im really tired right now. im coming close to seeing two of this scren
<airsploit> apt-get install mysql
<airsploit> Reading package lists... Done
<airsploit> Building dependency tree
<airsploit> Reading state information... Done
<airsploit> E: Couldn't find package mysql
<histo> subcool_: okay try mounting the var one now to /mnt/var
<iceroot> airsploit: mysql-server
<histo> subcool_: then chroot /mnt
<subcool_> that worked
<airsploit> same error @ iceroot
<ribot> hey
<iceroot> airsploit: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<iceroot> airsploit: if that fails please post "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | airsploit
<ubottu> airsploit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subcool_> ok- im in /mnt
<ribot> i want to install expect, such as: "sudo apt-get install expect", but it tries to install some tcl package, and not commandline expect which is what i need
<histo> subcool_: okay apt-get update && apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<subcool_> it wont install
<histo> subcool_: What's the error now?
<subcool_> wont tab
<histo> subcool_: apt-get update && apt-get install network-manager   You can't type that?
<nyuszika7h> ribot: it IS what you are looking for.
<histo> subcool_: or copy and paste it
<subcool_> lol - good point
<histo> jesus
<airsploit> cat /etc/issue
<subcool_> sory- told ya- im tired
<airsploit> BackTrack 5 - Code Name Revolution 32 bit\n \l
<nyuszika7h> !backtrack | airsploit
<ubottu> airsploit: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<burtonium> anyone else had troubles connecting with Empathy to Facebook through xmpp? I am keep getting network error. And it suggest me to go online and edit personal information.
<airsploit> then the sources.list is empty
<histo> lol
<histo> airsploit: /j #backtrack-linux
 * airsploit lulz
<subcool_> histo, thank - its install
<subcool_> installing*
<subcool_> ok- well those are installed.. now what?
<subcool_> im glad im not at my sisters still, she has isdn - ugh- is that slow
<histo> subcool_: okay now install any other packages you removed.
<histo> subcool_: also you can edit the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  file you changed as well as /etc/network/interfaces   and remove the nameserver lines that you added
<subcool_> histo, i dont remember- lol
<histo> subcool_: there should be a /var/log/apt/history.log   you can see what you remvoed
<Gyro54> I am having internal errors caused by samba4? should I remove samba and replace? Is anyone else having these problems?
<histo> Gyro54: where did you get samba4 from?
<histo> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 4010 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<histo> ahh nvm I see it in universe
<Gyro54> histo: I have no idea but it is causing continuous crashes. I did not install it
<histo> Gyro54: well you had to install it. It's not a main component. You can remove it and install the samba package instead.
<Gyro54> histo: will do - Thanks
<subcool_> histo, i didnt just add them, i erased the origns. but icrated a back= so ill just replace it.
<histo> subcool_: erased origins?
<subcool_> histo, honestly im not really sure what to change the interfaces and /resov./resolve
<histo> subcool_: just reboot and see if it works after you install network-manager
<subcool_> k- thanks again histo.. ill see what it comes to..
<subcool_> ill have to catch up with u later- im exhausted.
<rndbit> when i press [edit] in network manager to edit my openvpn connection i get error "Did not receive a reply. ...". Anyone know what thing openvpn needs running for that?
<rndbit> when i had vpn secrets stored in secure storage it would complain about missing handler or something, in log this error: [nm-vpn-connection.c:1405] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.
<c|oneman> noiceeee
<c|oneman> I got xfce working with nx free
<subcool_> histo, - yeah, didnt work
<histo> subcool_: IDK what you did before I got here but sounds like you removed a bunch of stuff for no reason at all. Also you have a wierd partitioning scheme. Usually only used on servers
<subcool_> histo, i only removed network manager and ufw
<ewoerner> hi, i'm looking for postgresql 9.2 packages for raring
<subcool_> histo, and now eth0 is missing
<auronandace> !raring | ewoerner
<ubottu> ewoerner: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<histo> subcool_: wow.
<ewoerner> auronandace: okay, thank you
<Syria>  Hello!! I have deleted all the users in the phpmyadmin by accedent!! How can create a new user agian?? I can't log in.
<victover> everyday I'm converting more and more people to linux. this is a friends computer running ubuntu right now.  can't believe I'm using 12.04 over 12.10 but it is supposed to be less rescources and easier to customize thats for sure
<subcool_> histo, im rebooting into the liveusb...
<subcool_> but- i have to goto bed..
<subcool_> so- ill just catch up later'
<karstenk1977_> hello
<histo> subcool_: I would get some sleep. and reinstall tomorrow since you have a
<histo> k
<victover> restarting computer brb
<karstenk1977_> my fresh installed shoutcast server 2.0 won´t start. can someone tell me how i can debug the startscript. if i want to restart it says, I have first to kill the process, but if I kill it, it starts fast again.
<subcool_> histo, thanks again..
<histo> subcool_: np
<guang> when i run webscurify on 10.04,the console tells "Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_icon_list: icons too large".how to resolve it?
<basiclaser> hello chaps i was wondering if anyone can help me disable the OSX apple 'boonngg' sound on bootup. I had ubuntu single boot installed this morning. I currently have no OS whilst im tweaking stuff, and really want to get rid of this sound first
<guang> basiclaser:my ubuntu version is 10.04,system->startup application->gnome login sound.maybe you can try to disable it
<DJones> basiclaser: Hopefully this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/24946/how-do-i-disable-the-drum-beat-sound-on-the-login-screen once you've got it installed
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: sudo mv /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready{,-disabled}.ogg
<john_rambo> flash plugin is installed but cant watch flash content
<Muimi> I'm using an Ubuntu live CD, and I'd like to be able to attach my phone via USB, so that I can use the keyboard as an input.
<basiclaser> ok just to clarify it is the OSX sound im trying to remove, infact when i turn on my mac, the screen is greyish white a la mac, it makes the mac sound, and then after an akward moment it boots into ubuntu
<basiclaser> i want to remove the weird mac shell from the computer entirely
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: so its a mac issue,you're wrong here
<kevin574> hi all
<basiclaser> yes but my only hope is to remove it through ubuntu as i dont have any OSX install discs
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: makes more sense to ask in a os-x channel about the changes you have to do than here
<basiclaser> ok thanks, on a similar note, which hd format does debian prefer, if any? and can i format with gparted? im looking but cant see the format option
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: ext4 is widely used today, there is no real standard
<basiclaser> im gonna try 'deleting' all drive content and replacing with zeros in desperate attempt to kill mac sound
<basiclaser> i get the impression its coming from elsewhere though, the hd appears to be unallocated entirely
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: it definetly comes from "somewhere" if the sound appears before you boot into any OS. uefi/bios (hoever apple names it) think
<TakeItEZ> thing
<basiclaser> where do you think that exists? i mean its not necessarily on the hdd right?
<basiclaser> oh
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: EFI, internal ROM, something like that
<TakeItEZ> basiclaser: thats why you should ask in a mac-channel
<DJones> basiclaser: The other place to ask is probably ##hardware
<TakeItEZ> Host 'carryme', running Linux 3.5.0-25-generic - Cpu0: Intel 800 MHz Cpu1: Intel 800 MHz; Up: 2:21; Users: 2; Load: 0; Free: [Mem: 1409/3849 Mio] [Swap: 3935/3937 Mio] [/: 9301/15119 Mio] [/home/lutz/daten: 43671/50397 Mio]; Vpenis: 157 cm;
<TakeItEZ> ouch, srry
<basiclaser> hey guys i intend on dual booting two different linuxes, should i install some sort of grub bootloader thing before installing the OS' ?
<iceroot> basiclaser: grub will be installed by default
<auronandace> basiclaser: if you install ubuntu last then you can use ubuntu's grub to boot the other linux too
<iceroot> basiclaser: just install the two systems, the second should detect the first one and create grub entries
<dr_willis> depending on the linuxes. t
<dr_willis> you may need to do some grub tweaking
<basiclaser> im gonna install ubuntu first then crunchbang
<dr_willis> why use crunchbang at all?
<Vinyas> My lockscreen turns on and off infinitely.. asking to enter password to unlock, after a while it timeout and turns off.
<Vinyas> Is this the right place to ask this question?
<dr_willis> Vinyas: if you are using ubuntu  yes.
<Vinyas> Yeah, I am.
<dr_willis> i turn off the lock stuff.
<dr_willis> so no idea on lock issues
<Vinyas> I lock it using CTRL+ALT+L
<Vinyas> So, it keeps doing that until the battery goes dead.
<Vinyas> How do you lock your computer when you're going afk?
<dr_willis> i dont need to.. the dog dosent look at porn...
<dr_willis> ;-)
<Vinyas> Oh, my room mates do. ;)
<dr_willis> hes been fixed..... perhaps....
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: but all those cute kittenz...
<gypsydanger> what is the command to uninstall something
<TakeItEZ> gypsydanger: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<gypsydanger> got it thanks
<TakeItEZ> gypsydanger: sudo apt-get remove packagename          if you want to keep configs
<justafly> hi all
<Vinyas> Posted the question in askubuntu. Hope someone has a solution.
<varunendra> Vinyas, what is the version of Ubuntu you are using ?
<Vinyas> 12.10
<M1DLG> I have installed 12.04 32bit 4 times, every install goes fine until first boot  and then refuses to startup to desktop. I get a boot error "starting load fallback graphics device - fail" it's an nvidia card and the nvidia drivers are installed.
<varunendra> 64 bit ?
<Vinyas> Updated from 12.04 just 4 days back and have had more than 4 problems.
<Vinyas> Yeah, 64.
<M1DLG> oops 12.10 32bit. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<varunendra> Vinyas,  I'm not sure I understand ur q correctly. What is the url of your q @ askubuntu ?
<dr_willis> install the nvidia drivers via the console...  what card is it?
<Vinyas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/263800/lock-screen-turn-off-and-on-goes-to-a-loop-asking-to-enter-password-to-unlock
<M1DLG> thanks dr_willis, it's a 8600 512mb card
<dr_willis> and is it a dual gpu optimus thing.
<ribot> nyuszika7h: thanks
<varunendra> k. will take a look, no ideas atm,
<nyuszika7h> you're wel-
<nyuszika7h> whatever
<M1DLG> optimus? no idea
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37197 kB, installed size 105665 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Vinyas> varunendra: Thanks.
<varunendra> :)
<dr_willis> optimus is on many new laptoos
<M1DLG> ok
<M1DLG> I am stuck on boot can i break this like i can under windoze f5/f8?
<dr_willis> !text
<savior> 求助
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<M1DLG> thank you again :)
<varunendra> Vinyas,
<Vinyas> Yeah, I'm still here. You have any solution?
<varunendra> Vinyas, see the dialogue tab above..
<Vinyas> Sorry, I didn't get you.
<varunendra> 1 to 1 dialogue tab :) - among the list of channels open
<Vinyas> Oh, lol ok.
<whhhhhh> why can't ubuntu detect my tuner card ?
<whhhhhh> whyyyyy
<L33T> hi
<dr_willis> hardware maker releases no specs whhhhhh
<whhhhhh> what do you mean ?
<Vinyas> Ah! I got the solution, thanks to varunendra! Apparently VLC(or any other media player) running in the background was doing it.
<dr_willis> if the hardware maker dosent try to support linux.. its hard to support their hardware.
<varunendra> Yay!!
<whhhhhh> it is based on command chipset
<vorlket> hi i want to install raid0 of /srv on three disks and the rest on another disk. how do i do that?
<whhhhhh> isn
<whhhhhh> isn't that raid is cmos job ?
<vorlket> what's that?
<whhhhhh> what's what
<vorlket> cmos?
<whhhhhh> i'm poor can't effort mulit hd so can't help u
<pseudonymous_> A quick ref on how to DISABLE a service using upstart ? I need to disable whoopsie for a series of tests - but I don't feel like removing it (especially because it isn't my server)
<jrib> pseudonymous_: read about manual overrides in the upstart cookbook
<TakeItEZ> pseudonymous_: add "manual" to the upstart-script (/etc/init/*.conf)
<varunendra> vorlket, cmos is the eeprom chip on the motherboard that holds the BIOS program.
<vorlket> varunendra: okay
<basiclaser> hey guys when i try to install crunchbang, it doesnt boot i get a flashing question but when i install ubuntu which eventually boots. what is happening to create this difference?
<varunendra> basiclaser, try boot-repair. If it can't help I guess a crunchbang forum or maybe a dedicated channel would be a good place to ask.
<basiclaser> varunendra: the options i have are load debconf prefconfiguration file and change debconf priority
<varunendra> basiclaser, no idea about that, sorry. What happens if you load the preconfiguration btw ?
<basiclaser> varunendra: it said the file could not be retrieved
<varunendra> :( Again, try boot repair.
<basiclaser> varunendra:  yeh ok i cant find that option atm, could i use ubuntu live disk to access that function?
<varunendra> u mean boot-repair ?
<basiclaser> varunendra:  yeh
<varunendra> basiclaser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<seba4> hi there... one question ... i need to run process and if process crashes i need to restart it ..
<TakeItEZ> !crunchbang | basiclaser
<ubottu> basiclaser: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<seba4> how can i do that_
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> how can I get curl working with libssh2? please help
<TakeItEZ> !info watchdog | seba4 yo might use this and watch the pid
<ubottu> seba4 yo might use this and watch the pid: watchdog (source: watchdog): system health checker and software/hardware watchdog handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.12-1 (quantal), package size 70 kB, installed size 218 kB
<aguitel> is there any way to install upgrade after april/2013 in 10.04 ?
<drsource> ls
<drsource> df -a
<wan> any wireless metasploit manuals out there?
<k1l> wan: no, not in here
<Amin> greetings all
<linuxist> greetings Amin
<Amin> can anyone please check this bug on launchpad and see if they can help me
<Amin> here is the link
<Amin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1137317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1137317 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25-generic (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/lib/modules/3.5.0-25-generic/kernel/sound/usb/caiaq/snd-usb-caiaq.ko', which is also in package linux-image-3.5.0-25-generic 3.5.0-25.39~precise1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<linuxist> Amin: what are your MTUs on the broken ethernet adapter?
<Amin> Am still an amateur
<ikonia> quit
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Amin> can you define what is MTU?
<linuxist> Amin: no problems, go to the console and type "ifconfig eth0"
<linuxist> then look for a line like this "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:"
<Amin> 1500
<linuxist> ah ok
<Amin> but am using wireless connection and not a wired one
<linuxist> that's still ok
<linuxist> we just had a bunch of people upgrade Ubuntu at work last week and all their MTUs were wrong
<linuxist> I thought it might be another case of that
<k1l> that is not a problem of the MTU. that is some package stuff gone wrong, imho
<Amin> my wlan0 MTU  is also 1500
<Amin> well how can i fix that
<Amin> i cant upgrade at all
<k1l> Amin: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Amin> i need to upgrade my packages
<Amin> i did
<Amin> it wont upgrade
<Amin> even sudo apt-get -f install gives me an error
<Amin> i will give it another try anyway
<k1l> Amin: i think that the maintainer there made a misstake and when he fixed that it will update the packages and that will be solved
<Amin> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Amin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Amin>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25-generic but it is not installed
<Amin> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Amin> it still wont work
<k1l> Amin: you have PPAs or other 3rd party sources included?
<Amin> i do
<Amin> but the package causing the problem is linux-generic-image
<Amin> the kernel that is
<varunendra> Amin, try clearing the cached packages then retry an update
<Amin> also used the janitor
<Amin> but can you suggest a better way to clean up the cache?
<TakeItEZ> sudo apt-get clean
<varunendra> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m1dlg> I've tried with minimum help, i know you guys are busy. i cant work this out. I have no video driver by the looks of it. I get text if i go into rescue mode, and im in console ok on the pc but normal boot freezes. this all happened after install and then trying to install nvidia driver i drivers
<m1dlg> i have tryed commands like apt-get etc... but I get  /var/lib/dpkg/lock errors
<varunendra> Amin, I hope u understand you'll need a working internet connection
<Ben64> m1dlg: give more info. what video card, what did you do to install it, what version of ubuntu, etc
<amcsi_work> ./configure --with-libssh2= ... where is my libssh2? how can I find it?
<Ben64> !info libssh2-1-dev | amcsi_work
<Amin> i do
<ubottu> amcsi_work: libssh2-1-dev (source: libssh2): SSH2 client-side library (development headers). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1.1 (quantal), package size 241 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Amin> am trying it
<Amin> it still gives me the same error
<m1dlg> ben64, 12.10 32 bit desktop version. and it's a 8600 512 card
<Ben64> m1dlg: so its not a laptop?
<varunendra> Amin, @ which command ?
<m1dlg> no, pc. i'm using a laptop to get this chat
<Ben64> m1dlg: and how did you install nvidia?
<amcsi_work> but where is it located?
<amcsi_work> I need to point to it
<Amin> first
<Ben64> amcsi_work: try the "find" and/or "locate" commands
<varunendra> apt-get clean ????
<rsvp> the updated pidgin feels more solid... do you concur?
<amcsi_work> an article I am reading says I should put /usr/local, but I don't see libssh2 there
<TakeItEZ> amcsi_work: dpkg -L packagename
<m1dlg> the little pci device symbol that came up about a minute after getting the first desktop boot.
<Amin> i guess
<Amin> do you want me to capture the output to a file and send it to u
<Amin> ?
<Ben64> m1dlg: so you're at the recovery console now
<m1dlg> yes
<varunendra> try each command separately (&& id a joiner)
<Ben64> m1dlg: mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<varunendra> *is
<m1dlg> k
<Amin> autoremove wont work
<Amin> unmet dependencies
<amcsi_work> Is this what I need then? /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssh2.so.1.0.1
<Amin> linux-image-extra-3.5.0-25-generic
<amcsi_work> because it showed multiple rows as results for dpkg -L packagename
<m1dlg> ok, i guess this gave me read write access, should I try to apt-get again?
<Ben64> m1dlg: apt-get what
<varunendra> Amin, see the channel list and reply the dialogue one I just opened for you
<m1dlg> the drivers, I was trying to follow help pages I'd found, but i couldnt get started
<Ben64> m1dlg: if you'd like
<mbecona> Hello, I want to deactivate any fancy 3d graphics stuff in 12.10. I don't want compiz and this processor killers (running ubuntu on a slim system with no 3d graka)
<mbecona> Can anybody help me how to get rid of all the crap ?
<Ben64> !nounity | mbecona
<ubottu> mbecona: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<atodex> hello
<atodex> guys, I have a "big" problem and it's driving me nuts
<atodex> the volume button disappeared from the menu bar
<Ben64> atodex: did you uninstall pulseaudio
<atodex> I know that it's in the notification applet, but it's not anymore, reinstalled pulseaudio
<e-dard> Hi all. I have to (reluctantly) enable password-based logins to one of our boxes for a user. For some weird reason, SSH won't accept the password when connecting. Password is fine locally. Any ideas?
<e-dard> I have even changed it to something simple like 'apple' and it won't' accept it!
<ikonia> e-dard: what does the auth log say
<e-dard> PasswordAuthentication yes in sshd_config and I have done sudo service ssh restart
<nearst> hi ppl
<e-dard> ikonia: Failed password for ubuntu from 122.xxx.xxx.xx port 59726 ssh2
<ikonia> e-dard: ok, so you need to look at how it's doing the auth
<ikonia> e-dard: did you set clear text passwords to enabled ?
<e-dard> but above it it says something like: sshd[7631]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for [HOSTNAME] [xxx.xxx.xxx.xx] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<ikonia> e-dard: that's ok, your dns is messed up
<e-dard> ikonia: so "POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT" does not imply it may have banned password access for user?
<ikonia> e-dard: are you using a password locking process, such as fail2ban ?
<e-dard> (not sure what default security settings on Ubuntu VMs are)
<amcsi_work> this is so frustrating
<jackarg> hello I was here yesterday and i was helped but in vain. I'll ask again to see if anyone knows. I just installed nvidia graphics ('nvidia-current' and others) and then my computer got stuck in unity 2D with a 640x480 resolution. I deleted all the nvidia stuff, purged the ppa, and now i have unity 3D, but I am STILL stuck in the low resolution. PLEASE any help would be really really appreciated
<Amin> am sry back
<e-dard> ikonia: no not using fail2ban (yet)
<amcsi_work> I ./configured a libcurl with ssh support
<ikonia> e-dard: then the password is not locked
<amcsi_work> it seemingly went well
<atodex> guys, is it normal to get some clipping effect from pulesaudio? it's annoying as Hell
<amcsi_work> I did make, I have NO idea whether it worked
<ikonia> e-dard: you can verify this by doing "su - user" and testing the password
<ikonia> amcsi_work: then why are you doing it ?
<amcsi_work> then make install, NO idea if it worked, and NO idea where it would have installed it if it worked
<ikonia> amcsi_work: why are you blindly typing commands
<amcsi_work> how am I supposed to figure these things out?
<ikonia> amcsi_work: by asking
<ikonia> amcsi_work: rather than blindly typing commands
<nearst> howdy
<amcsi_work> please help me with getting curl with libssh2 working
<amcsi_work> I was looking at online articles
<ikonia> amcsi_work: I'm not undoing what you've done,
<e-dard> ikonia: aha! doesn't work!
<amcsi_work> and failing with them as usual
<ikonia> e-dard: we have a winner
<amcsi_work> I probably didn't do anything
<e-dard> ikonia: I guess the VM I'm using is setup weird (by default it's setup with no passwords and just keys for getting in)
<m1dlg> is there anyway of slowing down the messages in recovery console everytime i type a command?
<e-dard> It's an EC2 ubuntu vm
<amcsi_work> would you please help assuming I didn't do anything?
<aguitel> is there any way to install upgrades after april/2013 in 10.04 ?
<jackarg> seriously can anyone help about the low screen reslution this is kind of urgent considering my laptop is partly unsuable now!!
<e-dard> ikonia: so any idea where to go next with this?
<ikonia> e-dard: lets look at this a bit higher level
<nearst> xrandr
<ikonia> amcsi_work: you did do things though - that will effect what you do next
<ikonia> e-dard: is this VM something you / your business built ?
<amcsi_work> I tried to make install a curl installation, but most likely failed
<amcsi_work> before that I successfully installed a libssh2-1 by source, but I don't know where
<e-dard> ikonia: no it's canonical's EC2 VM. It's in list of official VMs when deploying new instance
<Ben64> amcsi_work: this channel isn't really for helping out with compilation
<ikonia> e-dard: ok, so it should be a stock vm image, agreed ?
<nearst> amcsi_work, usually compile binary is on /usr/local/bin
<e-dard> ikonia: yup. natty
<ikonia> e-dard: ok, so lets do this "sudo password username"
<e-dard> done that
<ikonia> e-dard: set the users password
<e-dard> yup
<ikonia> e-dard: ok, now test it with su - user
<e-dard> oh wait....
<amcsi_work> thanks, nearst
<e-dard> oh wait….I have done sudo passwd, before… Not sudo passwd *my_user*
<ikonia> e-dard: ok, that's the problem
<slacks> :P
<ikonia> e-dard: your not setting the right users password
<e-dard> I'm setting root password, right….. *facepalm*
<Ben64> also opens up a second problem
<Ben64> yep
<ikonia> e-dard: lets put it back to normal
<tekk> hi guys, i'm running Ubuntu from a Mac Mini with BIOS emulation
<ikonia> e-dard: sudo passwd -l root
<Ben64> root password as "apple" :|
<tekk> i'd rather boot natively with EFI...
<tekk> can anyone let me know if this is stable now ? and point me in the right directioN? (apple's EFI isn't UEFI)
<e-dard> Ben64: it's not apple, and it's not possible to ssh in with root anyway ;-)
<tekk> 12.04 server
<e-dard> Is lock equivalent to remove then?
<ikonia> e-dard: pretty much
<ikonia> e-dard: so lets re-lock your root password
<IzzoDizzo> anybody running ubuntu on a macbook pro? (optimus technology)
<e-dard> but it does't stop me from being able to use sudo right?
<e-dard> 3
<IzzoDizzo> i'm unable to get the nvidia drivers to show anything, and nouveau drivers random freeze :x
<ikonia> e-dard: correct
<ikonia> e-dard: no risk
<e-dard> OK, done that and will now do user password properly :)
<benedikt> is there a (3-rd party, non-canonical) flavour of ubuntu that is as wonderfully usable but free of the privacy issues ubuntu comes with these days?
<tekk> basically, i have 2 Mac Mini's one running debian booting from efi and another from ubuntu bios emulation…. the ubuntu box's kvm guests randomly start consuming more and more CPU… until eventually the box dies… this doesn't happen on the debian box with the same VM
<tekk> the only differences i can think of are
<tekk> DEbian vs Ubuntu
<tekk> EFI vs BIOS emu
<tekk> and different kernels
<ejv> e-dard: man passwd ; straight from the documentation about -l, --lock: "Note that this does not disable the account. The user may still be able to login using another authentication token (e.g. an SSH key)."
<ejv> benedikt: sounds like you want #debian, good luck.
<benedikt> ejv: long time debian user.
<e-dard> ikonia: awesome! thanks for help. (very silly of me that one)
<benedikt> ejv: no, what i want is a "ubuntu flavour without privacy issues"
<ikonia> e-dard: not a problem
<ikonia> benedikt: ubuntu is fine for that
<ejv> shhh ikonia
<ejv> o:-)
<benedikt> ikonia: no, ubuntu has huge privacy issues and i dont feel like i can trust canonical any more than facebook.
<e-dard> ikonia: I'm not used to passwords in all reality… I've been using key-based auth for so long now forgot about setting passwords properly!
 * ejv sighs
<ikonia> benedikt: ok - then this channel is of no use to you, please use another distro that you are happy with
<DJones> !adlens | benedikt Problem solved,
<ubottu> benedikt Problem solved,: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<atodex> guys, I don't understand this sound fucking madness. I know that I uninstalled pulseaudio, but I can't find how to reinstall it again. I spent freaking 3 hours trying to make my sound work and I am tired, mad, damn. I want to specify, I have a Razer Megalodon 7.1 headset. Can you help me?
<ejv> !language | atodex
<ubottu> atodex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<atodex> sry for language, but I am really tired
<benedikt> DJones: it's not a question of being able to disable it, i'm asking if there is an ubuntu flavour that does not accept using this as the default or not?
<ejv> no apologies necessary, sames goes for excuses :)
<ikonia> benedikt: don't use it then, there are other distros, good luck
<ejv> s/sames/same/g
<Ben64> atodex: how did you uninstall pulseaudio
<benedikt> ikonia: so yes, this channel is of use to me, since i'm staying off topic. I've used linux for decades, you dont need to educate me about other distros, thats off-topic.
<atodex> followed a guide online
<ikonia> benedikt: ok, then you know the answer.
<Ben64> atodex: i mean what command did you do
<nearst> zzz
<IzzoDizzo> why a ubuntu flavour benedikt?
<benedikt> and, funnily enough, lack of proper pulseaudio support is why i dont want debian at the moment
<benedikt> IzzoDizzo: ubuntu/canonical have made a buch of technical stuff for linux on the desktop that is really good.
<atodex> it's insane, I kept getting sound clipping
<k1l> benedikt: can we stick to real technical support issues in here? thanks. we have #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for the other topics
<Ben64> atodex: maybe you should come back when you're not tired
<benedikt> k1l: i'm not the one discussing. i'm asking a technical question but i get discussions and off-topic replies.
<atodex> I have to make my sound work eventually, it's just that I don't understand the ALSA, pulseaudio
<ejv> benedikt: the other (common) flavors of the ubuntu family are (of course) xubuntu, kubuntu, and lubuntu. if you feel that ubuntu has some shortcomings, you're welcome to use an alternative or fork Ubuntu (good luck) and mold it to your likings.
<nearst> what technical question?
<benedikt> atodex: pulseaudio is a userspace application that talks to ALSA. It sits on top of ALSA, there is a pretty good graphic in the wikipedia article about pulseaudio that explains the big picture
<Myrtti> benedikt: feel free to use xubuntu, lubuntu or kubuntu, or install gnome-shell on top of the minimal install.
<k1l> benedikt: dont play that card. you know what questions you were asking.  since the lense searches are part of unity just dont use unity if you dont want that.
<benedikt> Myrtti: ejv: do they have the same privacy issues as the stock ubuntu version?
<atodex> so, I have to have ALSA and pulseaudio together, then?
<Ben64> atodex: no
<benedikt> atodex: no, but thats how ubuntu does it
<benedikt> k1l: i know what i asked, hence why i defended it. something is hould not need to do.
<k1l> benedikt: you got your answers. so we can drop that polaraizing sidetalks about that.
<ejv> benedikt: it's rather clear no answer will satisfy you, please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss; thank you very much.
<benedikt> ejv: geez. it's a yes/no question.
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<newbie-13thDay> hey i'm using irssi and want it to beep when my nick is mentioned ! i followed the "/help" and typed ' /set bell_beeps ON '  but still don't work
<benedikt> k1l: no, i have the same amount of knowledge as when i came in.
<ikonia> benedikt: please define privacy issues
<ikonia> benedikt: the amazon lense or more
<Myrtti> benedikt: xubuntu doesn't have anything like adlens, neither does kubuntu. I'm pretty certain gnome-shell doesn't have anything like it either, even less lubuntu.
<crizis> disabling it is one click in 'Privacy' panel ....
<benedikt> ikonia: lsense issues.
<benedikt> Myrtti: Thank you!
<ikonia> benedikt: ok - so all the techologies Myrtti don't have it, but you can also diable it in the default ubuntu
<verysoftoiletppr> I'm trying to install fail2ban with apt-get but I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584995/
<benedikt> k1l: ejv: ikonia: thats the answer to the question i asked.
<ikonia> benedikt: I gave you that answer but you said you didn't trust ubuntu, which is wy I said there was no point progressing it
<ejv> exactly. ikonia++
<benedikt> ikonia: no, your answer was "use another distro"
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: missing directory
<ikonia> benedikt: no not initially
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, try sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia I can read, however I don't understand the meaning
<ejv> i prefer not to ask users' opinions of the operating system, this channel is for support, not for commentary on what people "think" they know about the environment.
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: good luck with your troubleshooting then, thanks for the smart response
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 124 not upgraded.
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia sorry
<benedikt> ikonia: your initial response was "ubuntu is fine for that" (not answering the question) and the second was "use another distro". I'm not here to teach you how to behave in a support/help channel, so i will leave it at suggesting you to lurk #debian to see how things are done there.
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, try go to /var/cache/apt/
<crizis> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/de48666487237d7e9a2155857cc8d21b and get over it...
<frey> Hi. I need to create a custom Ubuntu Live CD. Which tool do you recommend?
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst archives/  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, cd archives/
<ikonia> crizis: please don't post that sort of thing.
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst I'm in
<nearst> frey, try uck ?
<crizis> ikonia: why? simple answer to this _silly_ shopping lens drama
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, ls -al
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst there is fail2ban_0.8.6-3_all.deb
<frey> nearst: No. :)
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585004/
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, ok. for safe installation. try apt-get install gdebi then gdebi <fail2ban>
<Eagleman> I am using this rule to connect to to my windows 2008 guest with RDP:  -A PREROUTING -i eth0.10 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:3389. This rule is added on an ubuntu guest os which is in the 192.168.100.0 network and i am able to ping the server from the ubuntu guest at 192.168.100.2, however when trying to connect to example.com:4000 i am unable to get a connection, any idea what i did wrong?
<jony> my USB stick wont mount in Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit desktop, why?
<alex88> Eagleman: trying to connect to example.com:4000 from where? what's the expected behavior?
<phunyguy> jony, some details would help.
<ejv> jony: patebin your dmesg, we're not mind-readers.
<ejv> s/patebin/pastebin/
<Eagleman> alex88: I am currently remote, it should connect to the windows 2008 server using rdp
<jony> details? please give me an ex.
<alex88> sure, but on port 3389 not 4000
<phunyguy> jony, ejv just did
<Eagleman> alex88: port 4000 on example.com is forwarded to 192.168.100.2:3389, 3389 is the port where rdp is running on
<jony> what is patebin dmesg?
<ejv> jony: patebin is a typo for pastebin
<ejv> !pastebin | jony
<ubottu> jony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phunyguy> jony, paste the contents of the "dmesg" command in a terminal.
<alex88> oh sure... mmhh... have you tried to run a dump on windows subnet? to check if packets goes to the windows machine?
<tekk> another question
<tekk> can virtual box work with a raw .img file as hard disk?
<phunyguy> !dmesg | jony
<ubottu> jony: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<tekk> or must it be in qcow or vdi format ?
<ejv> oooo didn't know about that one phunyguy ;)
<jony> what message to paste?
<jony> ok, got it
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst it seems I can't install that either. To give you a bit more of context, the server is running all the time and it never broke until yesterday. Today I had to restart the server, because it was non responsive, and now I have this problem.
<Eagleman> alex88: let me get back on that
<BenyaminL> hmm..
<BenyaminL> Hello
<tekk> sorry wrong chan
 * BenyaminL said hello
<alex88> Eagleman: good
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, try do dist-upgrade
<phunyguy> !ot | BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jony> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585016/
<BenyaminL> hei, i need help for my ubuntu precise
<BenyaminL> my laptop always overheat
<BenyaminL> Anyone can help me?
<BenyaminL> I never face overheat on windows
<BenyaminL> I use dual boot
<phunyguy> !enter | BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phunyguy> thanks jony, looking at it now.
<nearst> i never face overheat
<ejv> jony: well done; now as you can see toward the bottom of that file, your Corsair USB stick is clearly being identified, and marked as /dev/sdb1. Example of how to proceed: mkdir /media/usbkey; mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbkey; Enjoy.
<phunyguy> ejv, maybe gvfs isn't working for him
<daveetheridge> BenyaminL, what graphics card do you have in your laptop?
<phunyguy> or there isn't a recognized filesystem on the device
<BenyaminL> please, anyone can help me, i have problem with my laptop using ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it always overheating, i hope anyone can help me, thx allot
<kps219> hi anybody familiar with qpmstpd i am trying to integrate it with postfix
<BenyaminL> NVidia GForce 1GB
<phunyguy> !patience BenyaminL
<varunendra> BenyaminL, try 'top' command to see if a process is overusing your cpu
<phunyguy> !patience | BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ejv> i have the world's smallest violin for anything GVFS related
<BenyaminL> I'm use asus A43S
<phunyguy> ejv, that's fine, but it still should work.
<ejv> :)
<kps219> anybody ?
<Eagleman> alex88: I used to be able to connect to my samba server on 192.168.100.1 on my 192.168.100.2 machine, but this isnt possible anymore. I think this is related to my current issue
<phunyguy> !anyone | kps219
<ubottu> kps219: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alex88> Eagleman: could be, checked packet forwarding? does it works?
<phunyguy> also see !patience
<BenyaminL> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Eagleman> alex88: nevermind i connected to the wrong ip the 192.168.100.10 and 192.168.100.2 machine are able to connect to each other using samba
<BenyaminL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phunyguy> BenyaminL: that's enough now.  :)
<jony> ejv, I moust in this way every usb stick from now on? :(
<phunyguy> BenyaminL: you can /msg ubottu if you want to test
<jony> must
<varunendra> BenyaminL, did you try the 'top' command ?
<ejv> jony: did it work?
<BenyaminL> top?
<phunyguy> BenyaminL: run it in a terminal
<varunendra> BenyaminL, can you open a terminal ?
<BenyaminL> ok
<BenyaminL> I'll
<jony> ejv, it wount mount, it shows the following: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<phunyguy> jony, is this by any chance an encrypted USB device?
<jony> no, in windows works very well
<phunyguy> jony that doesn't mean it isn't encrypted.
<phunyguy> is it formatted NTFS?
<BenyaminL> It shown a list of runing apps? And then? What suppose i do?
<ejv> an entry in fstab is not necessary to mount the device
<minas> to "show desktop", I have to press CTRL-ALT-D twice. Is this a bug?
<varunendra> which app is on top ?
<daveetheridge> BenyaminL, Use '>' key to scroll across the columns until the CPU with the highest usage is at the top
<BenyaminL> Compiz
<phunyguy> jony please type "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" without the quotes in a terminal
<varunendra> BenyaminL, what % of cpu it is using ?
<phunyguy> then try again to plug in your USB device
<BenyaminL> which? I have 8 here
<BenyaminL> I don't know, ==
<jony> phunyguy, it's fat32
<BenyaminL> I'm chat directly from my smartphone, i can't chat one by one.
<varunendra> BenyaminL, the number below CPU %
<phunyguy> ok brb
<ejv> jony: pastebin:  fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<phunyguy> someone else take over, I have to go afk for a bit
<ejv> sure, bye bye phunyguy
<Red-Wrk> Hello - i have a problem with KVM and ubuntu... host server has ipv6 connectivty with /64 network.. i installed some ubuntu guests via KVM/libvirt and also ubuntu.. they get ipv6 from radvd from host but cant connect to internet or ping.. only connecting to host works
<jony> ejv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585029/
<IzzoDizzo> jony mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb or something should work
<IzzoDizzo> provided /mnt/usb exists
<BenyaminL> top - 20:02:37 up 4 min, 2 users, load average : 0.35, 0.39; 0.19
<ejv> jony: great, so /dev/sdb1 exists, that's good. Now, what does it say when you try to: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbkey
<IzzoDizzo> ghah, why can't i get my nvidia drivers to work on my macbook pro :X i'm forced to use another distro
<heraclitis> anyone ever use the extfsd for windows?
<ejv> !anyone | heraclitis
<ubottu> heraclitis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<varunendra> BenyaminL, there should be a line highlighted in white. Look for "CPU" in it and post the number below it
<BenyaminL> ooo, 3, 2.6
<BenyaminL> Only that
<IzzoDizzo> openoffice
<IzzoDizzo> heh
<varunendra> hmm.. not too much
<heraclitis> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<jony> ejv, it mounted!
<varunendra> BenyaminL, Is the cpu fan running properly ?
<jony> ejv, but in the future only with this command can I mount the USB sticks?
<BenyaminL> yep
<Eagleman> alex88: packets are incoming
<alex88> Eagleman: on which interface?
<alex88> and are going out to windows server?
<varunendra> BenyaminL, what is output of uname -mr ?
<ejv> jony: good! you should file a bug report on GVFS Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs
<jony> ejv, it mounted but only in read-only mode :(
<minas> varunendra, was "which app is on top?" for me?
<Lynxx> i have an issue, i'm on ubuntu 12.10 using the KDE desktop environment, it has worked perfect til today, About an hour ago the clock shows a wrong time, going to adjust time shows that the correct time is being displayed there. I tried restarting etc., but its still messed up. What can i do
<Lynxx> ?
<varunendra> minas, wut do u mean ?
<ejv> jony: sudo umount /media/usbkey; sudo mount -w /dev/sdb1 /media/usbkey
<minas> varunendra, I asked something above and you replied afterwards with a question. Was the question for me to answer?
<Lynxx> like right now its 7:12 am but it shows 1:12 pm
<Lynxx> if i adjust the clock up an hour it shows 2:12pm
<Lynxx> and so fourth.. what the heck
<ejv> jony: if that doesn't work, something else might be wrong; I can't really troubleshoot FAT issues, never use it.
<ubilli> please i am having problem with my wireless on a ralink 5390 can anyone help me please
<IzzoDizzo> Lynxx: is the correct timezone active?
<varunendra> for BenyaminL, lol
<Lynxx> yes
<Lynxx> even shows the normal time on the login screen
<sharperguy> Does anyone here know about networking? I'm trying to send UDP packets over a point-to-point ethernet connection (link-local in networkmanager), but even when I bind the socket to the address of eth0 and says it sent successfully, I see nothing on wireshark. Also when I disconnect the wifi connection, even though I'm trying to send with eth0 which is connected, it now says network unreachable.
<Lynxx> its just the display on the launcher is wrong
<minas> Lynxx, is the time set to "automatically from the internet"?
<Lynxx> yes
<Lynxx> wel no
<sukima> Is it possible to setup a boot loader menu that lets you pick from using the nvidia drivers to the ATI drivers and visa-versa? I have a system on an external drive which I would like to have 3D support but this drive often will swap from two computers with different graphics cards.
<Lynxx> but i did select that
<minas> Lynxx, and?
<minas> any changes?
<ubilli> please can anyone in the room help me with my wireless network..
<Lynxx> the time within the time settings dialogue shows correct time
<Lynxx> so even checking that, the time on the launcher stayed the same
<IzzoDizzo> what does a date from a terminal look like
<Lynxx> ok now i tried again and it says "Unable to authenticate/execute the action: 6, "
<Loki_> Good morning.. I am trying install a fglrx from xorg edgers, but it does not works. I got some errors.. I will post here!!
<Loki_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubilli> please i am using a compaq presario cq57  the wireless is a ralink 5390 driver cad please i need help.
<IzzoDizzo> ubuili, what is the problem
<IzzoDizzo> ubilli even :)
<Loki_> Please.. Can anybody have a look and help me?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585054/
<Lynxx> i ficed it
<Lynxx> it's a bug
<Lynxx> fixed*
<ubilli> please i am having a problem with my wireless it is telling me it is disconnected...
<Lynxx> i fixed it by setting it to show time zone... which corrected it .. then unchecked the show time zone
<Ben64> Loki_: we can't support stuff from PPA
<Lynxx> its restored to correct time now.. wow that was so annoyin
<ubilli> the Eternet port is working but the wireless is not working what can i do....
<panorain> I got the ralink rt2561 wireless in slitaz 4 with psk
<panorain> finally
<Loki_> I am lost now.. What can I do?? Reinstall my system, I suppose..
<Loki_> rats..
<varunendra> ubilli, what is the output of
<varunendra> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<Ben64> !patience | ubilli
<ubottu> ubilli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubilli> am coming please  varunendra
<Loki_> Ben64: Exist the possibility of I delete manually all damage thing.. In the paths, for example..
<panorain> I am going to bed
<verysoftoiletppr> I've accidentally deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info/ how can I fix it?
<IzzoDizzo> loki, have to you tried to apt-get autoremove fglrx --purge ?
<Loki_> IzzoDizzo: yes... Does not works.. The situation here is very critical.
<IzzoDizzo> like, see private msg
<IzzoDizzo> loki_
<asdfff> Hey, ive been trying to fix the loud fan on my laptop when running ubuntu ive just installed the ati drivers but im getting a blank screen now
<ubilli> varunendra  it  says 06:00.0 Ehernet controller [0200]: realtek semiconductor co.,ltd.RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI express fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136](rev 05)
<varunendra> ubilli, nothing about wireless (a second output ??)
<ubilli> am coming please am not a fast typist please....
<nameless`> ubilli: is it a wpa network ?
<varunendra> ubilli, no probs :) I'm not very fast either
<nyuszika7h> hi, what is the proper way to upgrade to raring?
<gk258> Hello Everyone!
<red_> ciao a tutti
<red_> 	Magic|DvDRip|002
<phunyguy> ahem...
<minas> gk258, Hello!
<phunyguy> nyuszika7h: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<nyuszika7h> ok
<ubilli> ubilli@ubilli-pc:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net 06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:3577] 	Kernel driver in use: r8169 -- 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:5390] 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company U98Z077.00 Half-size Mini PCIe
<nameless`> ubilli: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ next time you have to share an output
<ubilli> this is what it said in the terminal varunendra....
<Eagleman> alex88: on the interface in the windows 2008 server, the only interface: 192.168.100.2
<varunendra> k.. wait a moment.. ubilli
<nameless`> ubilli: is it a wpa network ?
<ubilli> k thanks nameless...
<ubilli> nameless   please how can i check for that..
<ubilli> i am waiting varunendra...
<nameless`> ubilli: you said that you were disconnected. So i assume that you were connected at some point
<varunendra> ubilli, your ethernet interface already has the correct driver, so it should be able to connect
<varunendra> for wireless, try -
<varunendra> sudo modprobe -v rt2800pci nohwcrypt=y
<varunendra> ubilli,
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ubilli> but it is not working i am actually using another laptop to talk to u gues <nameless>
<varunendra> did you try the modprobe command ? ubilli
<ubilli> please varunendra should i input the command into the terminal..... the one with the Xas
<gk258> What's runlevel 2? (Mint 14)
<DJones> !mint | gk258
<ubottu> gk258: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<varunendra> yes, ubilli
<paperplane> Please help: `locale-gen`:   ko_KR.UTF-8... hash collision (1701936715) ko_KR.utf8, es_CO.utf8 failed
<gk258> oh sorry! I didnt know
<Eagleman> alex88: http://imagebin.org/248911
<zloifei> hello. Need some advice about.. How REC video+audio from microphone? What utilities for this?
<zloifei> screencast
<DJones> !screencast | zloifei
<ubottu> zloifei: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<red_> !list
<ubottu> red_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zloifei> ubottu, thnks!
<ubilli> ubilli@ubilli-pc:~$ modprobe Usage: modprobe [-v] [-V] [-C config-file] [-d <dirname> ] [-n] [-i] [-q] [-b] [-o <modname>] [ --dump-modversions ] <modname> [parameters...] modprobe -r [-n] [-i] [-v] <modulename> ... modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]
<varunendra> ubilli, sudo modprobe -v rt2800pci nohwcrypt=y
<ubilli> this is what the mode probe comman is saying varunendra
<ubilli> k let me try dis one you just said...
<ubilli> ...
<ubilli> ubilli@ubilli-pc:~$ sudo modprobe -v rt2800pci nohwcrypt=y [sudo] password for ubilli:  ubilli@ubilli-pc:~$ ^C
<ensi> hello, is there any way to drop into terminal in the ubuntu login screen?
<sox> Bot Nick:	Magic|DvDRip|002
<sox> Channel:	#magic
<sox> Network:	OpenJoke
<ensi> as soon as i log in compiz crashes and i cant use the system
<thmz> ensi: Ctrl+Alt+F2 or F1
<ubilli> that is wat it is saying  varunendra
<m1dlg> I've tried on my own with minimal help, but I give up, I am still failing with my Nvidia card and nothing I do works. It's a 32bit 12.10 install, and the card is a 8600 GT 512Mb PCI-e. I have a fairly fresh install, and I appear to have no drivers at all after using the installer for propritory drivers did it's deed and rebooted. I can either boot the live disk or the rescue shell (and there now), thats as much as Ive been able 2do. an
<ensi> thmz: doesnt work, the host will grab that
<ensi> im in virtualbox
<m1dlg> So much for trying to teach myself :(
<ensi> mdiers_: did you install the nvidia proprietary package?
<ensi> nvidia has quite good installer + instructions
<BluesKaj> m1dlg, open a terminal and run l, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then reboot
<varunendra> ubilli, so is the wireless network up now ?
<artrei> ensi, have you tried change the host key?
<ubilli> no varunendra
<ensi> artrei: elaborate
<varunendra> it looks like you cancelled the command with ^C, ubilli
<ensi> artrei: you mean change virtual tty keys for something else in the host
<artrei> ensi,in my virtualbox my host key is rightCTRL
<m1dlg> artrei, i though I had using the driver tool that popped up on the desk top, but it appears it just killed the basic ones already there then screwed up.
<ensi> artrei: same here
<ubilli> should i try it again..
<varunendra> ubilli, you had to enter your password that you use to login. It won't show up while typing, just type correctly and press Enter.
<m1dlg> bluekaj, trying that now (sounds familier)
<varunendra> ubilli, see my private message
<BluesKaj> m1dlg, it should work on the 8600
<m1dlg> ensi, i cant reply to private messages on this platform
<m1dlg> bluekaj, I get the same lock error I had earlier
<jbobaj> I'm trying to use a laptop running 12.04 as a wireless router. All three of the wireless adapters I've tried have refused to set their modes when I try to do so with iwconfig mode (master|adhoc). I think I'm missing something?
<ubilli> ok..
<m1dlg> bluekaj, ben64 said mount -o remount,rw /dev/null / earlier so Im going to try that
<m1dlg> I get broken packages errors
<BluesKaj> m1dlg, have you updated/upgraded at all ?
<m1dlg> I have no idea what I've done now, I've tried several different things but everything has some sort of error
<ensi> m1dlg: sounds like fun :)
<BluesKaj> what was tyhe remount for ?
<buffymcmuffy>  running 13.04. every now and again it hangs (I suspect compiz) forcing me to power down and restart. Is there a log somewhere that would help track the problem down?
<alex88> Eagleman: those have nothing to do with rdp right?
<alex88> sorry was at lunch
<m1dlg> I had an error telling me I had a locked file and that error went away with that line
<Eagleman> alex88: yes they do, its filtered on port 3387 ( rdp )
<Eagleman> alex88: It looks like the server cant reach that other ip adress becuase its in a isolated network
<sox> Bot Nick:	Magic|DvDRip|002
<sox> Channel:	#magic
<sox> Network:	OpenJoke
<alex88> Eagleman: from ubuntu you can't rdp?
<igungor> hey
<Eagleman> alex88: no from another external location
<g0tcha> hey guys, 'add-apt-repository' is to add a PPA to the repositories, whats the command to remove a PPA?
<igungor> is there anyone use imac24 and ubuntu 12.04lts and can hear a sound via headphone?
<k1l> g0tcha: ppa-purge
<Eagleman> alex88: have you seen this?  http://imagebin.org/248911
<igungor> i've tried several macbook models for snd-hda-intel but none of them seem to work
<igungor> no sound when i plug the headphone
<BluesKaj> m1dlg, sudo dpkg --configutre -a , it might clear broken packages , then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<alex88> Eagleman: yeah..so isn't it working?
<Eagleman> alex88: no, becuase its not able to connect to the 217.*.*.* address
<alex88> oh the response you mean?
<Eagleman> it cant respond
<BluesKaj> I have to leave , BBL
<m1dlg> bluekaj, thanks for trying
<alex88> Eagleman: ok.. maybe you need to snat too
<alex88> and set the source ip to the ubuntu server
<Eagleman> yeh that should work
<Eagleman> alex88: any idea how this can be changed to snat?  -A PREROUTING -i eth0.10 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:3389
<alex88> Eagleman: -A POSTROUTING -i eth0.10 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3389 -J SNAT --from-source...etc maybe
<alex88> but give me a second
<alex88> -j SNAT --to-source (windows subnet ubuntu's ip)
<alen_> hi
<g0tcha> k1l, that didnt work
<Eagleman> alex88: like this?  -A PREROUTING -i eth0.10 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:3389 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.100.10
<alex88> Eagleman: nope
<alex88> it's another route
<Eagleman> the source should be 192.168.100.10
<alex88> -A POSTROUTING -i eth0.10 -J SNAT --to-source 192.168.100.10
<alex88> try that
<nearst> hi ppl
<DJJeff> im notice that jdb2 is write to disk every 3-5 seconds
<DJJeff> is there a way to have it speed up
<Eagleman> alex88: wont that change everything incoming from the eth0.10 interface and rewrite the source to 100.10 ?
<DJJeff> so it gets done faster
<alex88> yup
<alex88> Eagleman: oh true
<alex88> Eagleman: also use
<Eagleman> alex88: then everything else will stop working
<alex88> mmhh
<alex88> use -o windows_net_interface
<alex88> and set that to the interface that's using for the windows subnet
<patrunjel> Hi, could anyone please recommend a tool for breaking up a large .tar.bz file into multiple files of a given size?
<Eagleman> alex88: hold on this is getting confusing, the hypervisor is kvm on archlinux, this can be avoided. everything on port 4000 needs another source ip address
<alex88> yup
<alex88> well, everything coming from eth0.10 and going to windows bix
<alex88> *box
<alex88> needs to be snatted
<Eagleman> alex88: so i will need this to forward port 4000 to port 3389, this id done with this, -A PREROUTING -i eth0.10 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:3389   and then i need a snat rule
<Eagleman> -o windows_net_interface  there isnt a real interface which goes to only the windows machine
<Eagleman> alex88: so it would become:  -A POSTROUTING -i eth0.10 -o eth1 -J SNAT --to-source 192.168.100.10
<Eagleman> eth1 is on 192.168.100.10
<alex88> Eagleman: yeah, maybe filter by port
<alex88> too
<krux> patrunjel, http://trulymanaged.com/blog/how-to-split-a-large-files-to-multiple-parts-using-tar/ check that out see if it works
<Eagleman> -A POSTROUTING -i eth0.10 -o eth1 -J SNAT --to-source 192.168.100.10 --dport 3389
<patrunjel> krux, thanks
<alex88> Eagleman: I think dport should be set before -J
<Eagleman> lets see if it works
<patrunjel> krux, the website doesn't load, but I'll dig into tar some more and see if I figure out a way to use it for the job
<smartracer> how to get spread in unity
<krux> yeah it took a minute but it loaded.. check this link then see if this works seems a little different
<krux> patrunjel, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1120095/split-files-using-tar-gz-zip-or-bzip2
<patrunjel> krux, that was exactly what I was reading now, lol :D I'll use split :D
<krux> sweet :)
<smartracer> how to get spread option in unity
<alex88> Eagleman: good luck
<smartracer> how to get spread option in unity?
<ankur> hey, i had just install ubuntu studio 12.04 and the brightness of the screen is too high and when i am trying to reduce it with function key it shows that the brightness bar is reducing but it doesnt effecting the brightness....my screen's brightness is still too high .........hellllppp
<spason> Is this where I can find ubuntu help?  I have a simple question, it is driving me insane.
<ikonia> spason: you're in the right place
<spason> So, I have a Powerbook g4 with the powerpc architecture
<ankur> hey
<spason> ubuntu 10.04 install disk
<phunyguy> !enter | spason
<ubottu> spason: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ankur> can any one help me!!!!!
<ikonia> ankur: need to ask a question for us to know that
<phunyguy> ankur: we can't help unless you ask your question.
<ankur> i asked my question above
<ankur> wait i will paste my question again
<spason> thank you, sorry.  So, ubuntu 10.04 on a powerpc Powerbook G4.  Can boot from CD, but when I try to install onto the hard drive, it stalls during "copying files" portion, always at exactly 67%.  Any idea why?
<phunyguy> then see !patience, ankur
<phunyguy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> spason: if it's always that % - it may be a faulty disk
<ankur> hey, i had just install ubuntu studio 12.04 and the brightness of the screen is too high and when i am trying to reduce it with function key it shows that the brightness bar is reducing but it doesnt effecting the brightness....my screen's brightness is still too high .........hellllppp
<spason> ikonia: is there a way to just use the not faulty part?  :)
<ankur> phunyguy???
<ikonia> spason: not really
<ikonia> spason: (assuming it is a faulty cd)
<spason> oh, the cd, not the hard drive?
<phunyguy> spason, have you checked the ISO for integrity after you downloaded it?
<spason> I feel like it is a partition problem, but i am a noob and don't know how to fix that.
<ikonia> spason: why do you feel that ?
<ikonia> spason: explain your gut feeling, you may be right
<spason> because the boot partition is little
<ikonia> spason: how big
<phunyguy> ankur: I am sorry, I don't know the answer to your question.
<spason> I am going to frighten you with my ignorance, but i think 32k, then there were 2  1mb partitions, then a big one, like 70 gb
<ankur> k...thnks dude
<ikonia> spason: when you say your boot partition do you mean /boot or /
<ankur> i wish it will automatically resolve after my update completes
<spason> its all very overwhelming for me.  I was hoping to just throw a disc in there and start using linux  :)
<ikonia> spason: that's very possibly, but you've picked a more complex setup, so lets see if we can find your problem
<spason> Hang on, I am not prepared for class...going to get the computer.
<spason> Well, I am not wed to that setup.  I just want something simple to learn on...
<spason> Are there simpler ways to get started with linux?
<spason> and i'm not trying to dual boot, just linux on  80gb hd ppc g4
<phunyguy> spason: a powerpc setup probably isn't the easiest to start on.
<snodo> spason: linux magazines
<ikonia> spason: the mac platform isn't the best introduction
<spason> phun- i know, but that's what i've got.
<usc911> Hey guys, just trying to update my server and have encountered this error http://goo.gl/d8M08 Im pretty dubious about which disk to install to as I cant really have the server go down. Anyone know how I could possibly fix this? thanks in advance
<spason> i have a pentium 4 dell that i am trying at the same time
<ikonia> spason: it's still fine
<Eagleman> alex88: iptables v1.4.12: unknown option "-J"
<ikonia> spason: it can still be done, you just need a little more attention to detail
<alex88> Eagleman: full string?
<spason> currently i am trying the same process on an ibook g4, so that will tell us if it is the CD i guess.
<benlu> Will be Ubuntu for phone totally free software(opensource)?
<Eagleman> -A POSTROUTING -i eth0.10 -o eth1 --dport 3389 -J SNAT --to-source 192.168.100.10
<DJones> !phone | benlu
<ubottu> benlu: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Eagleman> also --dport wasnt recognized
<alex88> Eagleman: strange... no idea then
<phunyguy> usc911: that depends on what disk you have in your bios boot order
<phunyguy> usc911: the safe choice would be /dev/sda, and it won't take your server down to install grub.
<phunyguy> usc911: are those 3TB disks??
<usc911> yep
<phunyguy> usc911: are they in a raid setup?
<usc911> they are
<phunyguy> hrmm...
<usc911> on a remote server, so i dont have access to the bios
<phunyguy> yeah I am going to defer on this one
<phunyguy> I don't want to tell you the wrong thing  :(
<usc911> no probs
<usc911> im going to be very careful
<tekk> hey guys, i did an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10… now my machine doesn't respond to ping… the only thing i can think of is that i was using a custom network driver via dims… maybe this isn't working after reboot?
<_RooT_> remote machine?
<_RooT_> uh
<usc911> well a dedicated server in another country
<IzzoDizzo> ouch
<IzzoDizzo> and you dared to upgrade it? :)
<usc911> not yet
<usc911> :)
<IzzoDizzo> ah i meant tekk :)
<IzzoDizzo> but you too  :)
<lantizia> Isn't there some command I can put before running something that'll make the program I'm running think it runs on 32-bit?
<tekk> remote yea :a
<snodo> how do i restart compiz
<Eagleman> alex88: got it working:
<Eagleman> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 4000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:3389
<alex88> Eagleman: no snat?
<AppleJuice> snodo, Something something like compiz --replace
<Eagleman> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dport 3389 -d 192.168.100.2 -j SNAT --to 192.168.100.10
<alex88> oh ok :D
<Eagleman> That did the trick
<alex88> well, yeah that's nice ;)
<Eagleman> :)
<alex88> yup
<snodo> applejuice: thanks,
<spason> ikonia: i think part of the problem is that any documentation for linux seems to start off friendly enough, but then forgets that we don't know anything!
<spason> And I'm not ignorant of command line work etc, but i'm definitely not proficient at it, either.  Is there an easy way to understand the partition needs for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> spason, yes , only one large partition / and swap, (aka a page file in windows) , or a /, and,  /home and swap , those are the most popular options.
<spason> blue: so the partitions that the disc makes are unnecessary?  I will try with just 1 partition, and a swap.  how big should the swap be?  and, does the yaboot go in the /home
<nsahoo> hey, my ubuntu 12.04 new installation is freezing up. The top program shows ksoftirqd, watchdog, and sometimes kworker at the top with very high cpu usage. I can ssh into the machine, but, even when I issued sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop, nothing changed on the screen
<BluesKaj> swap is usually 1.5 times RAM up to 8G or so then a slightly larger than equal size to your RAM , spason
<spason> blue:  So everything can just go in /home,  and then the swap is just for linux to use?
<artrei> spason: why not choose ubuntu to do partition automatically
<spason> art: that is what i have been doing, but it isn't working
<BluesKaj> spason, no you need a root partition , /  , a  /home is optional
<spason> i'm ready to try a different distro.  any suggestions?  powerpc powerbook g4
<BluesKaj> and swap of course
<spason> i just want it to be easy!  i'm a noob
<ikonia> spason: sorry, not ignoring you, just been away from desk
<nsahoo> any help?
<ikonia> nsahoo: you need to ask a question
<nsahoo> new install of ubuntu 12.04 freezing
<escott> nsahoo, probably a driver issue. check dmeg
<escott> dmesg
<ikonia> nsahoo: can you explain a little clearer
<spason> `I THINK my ubuntu iso is defective.  stops at 67% on 2 different machines.
<ikonia> spason: sounds good
<ikonia> spason: good testing
<spason> So should I just try and make another one?  or is there a better distro do you think?
<ikonia> spason: that's a tough question, as the mac is the problem platform for most distros
<ikonia> spason: I'd try a re-burn, and see how you get on
<ikonia> spason: you can always move away if it's not what you want
<spason> ok.  thanks for your help.  I am sure I will be back.
<nsahoo> escott: just ran a reboot now, so cant' login, needed to do a hard reboot.
<pratz> Hello guys
<nsahoo> escott: not sure why ksoftirqd, watchdog, and sometimes kworker are using that much cpu, if it is indicating some hardware problem. Any thoughts?
<pratz> I justed installed ubuntu 12.04 on my external hard disk ( with disconnecting my internal hard disk )
<hjhjhjh> what software in ubuntu can be used to create animation or flash animation
<pratz> when I try to boot to external hard disk (with internal hard disk connected ) it does not boot
<pratz> but when i disconnect my internal hard disk it boots up
<pratz> how can i boot to my external hard disk with internal hard disk connected ?
<ikonia> pratz: normally select from the bios
<jbobaj> pratz: that varies depending on your hardware. there will be some key you have to press before boot
<pratz> ikonia: jbobaj yes its F12
<pratz> ikonia: jbobaj i select usb-fdd/usb-hdd but it boots on internal hard disk os
<hjhjhjh> what software in ubuntu can be used to create animation or flash animation
<ikonia> pratz: then your external disk is non-bootable, so it's failing back to internal
<ikonia> hjhjhjh: none-really, flash is propritary to adobe
<pratz> ikonia: jbobaj i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on external HDD with disconnected internal HDD, does that matter ?
<jbobaj> pratz: well, if you intend to do this a lot, you could issue an update-grub while the external hdd is plugged in
<ikonia> pratz: not really
<ghatu> hi all HD format .mts (sony) does not work properly in movie player it skips any solution
<jbobaj> pratz: it will add an item to the bootloader menu for the external hdd
<pratz> ikonia: jbobaj but when i disconnect internal hdd , I can boot from external hdd
<m1dlg> I've battled this one since the last piece of advice and now have unmet dependancies...... Time for more caffine?
<ikonia> pratz: sounds odd
<jbobaj> pratz: it's probably something to do with your bios, can't help, sorry
<pratz> jbobaj: :(
<jbobaj> pratz: the actual command is [sudo update-grub2]
<jbobaj> pratz: it's possible, I suppose, that the bootloader *on the external hdd* is misconfigured
<Guest91955> So, I'm doing Linux homework and I need to do the compress command. . . There is no compress command. . . What do I do?
<ikonia> Guest91955: gzip
<m1dlg> xorg-video-abi-11 and xserver-sorg-core (>=2:1.10.9.901)
<jbobaj> Guest91955: on the command line it's called [gz]
<IzzoDizzo> tar ?
<IzzoDizzo> zip ?
<ikonia> Guest91955: compress is normally a symlink to gzip
<hjhjhjh> any softare for creating animation ?
<jbobaj> tar isn't compression per se
<pratz> jbobaj: where should i run that command ?
<lantizia> Hey, if you're on 12.04/12.10/13.04 and _didn't_ want to tell someone to press Alt+F2 ... how would you tell them to get to the same screen?
<pratz> jbobaj: i mean being on external hdd or internal hdd ?
<jbobaj> pratz: on your main installation while it's booted and the external hdd is plugged in
<ikonia> lantizia: thats the key sequence you need
<lantizia> ikonia, so you're telling me there is no way to bring that up using the GUI?
<pratz> jbobaj: ok, consider all goes well, next time i do not have external hdd connected, what will happen then ?
<Ziber> Anyone ever try google hangouts on ubuntu?
<lantizia> Ziber, yeah they work fine
<Guest86104> Does anyone know how to fix loud fans on my dell studio 1558?
<Ziber> i'm having plugin trouble in chrome, i think
<vorlket> can someone help me with "the attempt to mount a file system with type vfact in scsi1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed" error while installing ubuntu server?
<lantizia> Ziber, chrome doesn't even need the plugin - probably chromium does though if you mean that?
<pratz> jbobaj: ??
<Ziber> lantizia: no, chrome. either way, they're not working... thoughts on trying to fix it?
<escott> vorlket, its trying to mount the efi partition to /boot/efi
<lantizia> Ziber, I've had no difficulties so no - does it just not think it is installed?
<Ziber> "sorry we weren't able to resolve the issue"
<Ziber> lantizia: possibly? how would i reinstall it just to check?
<jbobaj> pratz: you'll get the bootloader menu same as usual, but if you try to boot from external hdd, it won't work
<lantizia> Ziber, well if you have the .deb file it downloaded then just double click it again and the Ubuntu Software Center will give you an option to reinstall it
<Ziber> lantizia: ah, good idea
<vorlket> escott: ok, would booting from / resolve the issue? although insignificant would booting from the entire / slow down boot time?
<escott> vorlket, no
<escott> vorlket, if you are booting efi you should be able to mount the efi partition to /boot/efi
<escott> vorlket, to not be able to do that indicates some kind of problem with your efi setup
<Ziber> lantizia: reinstalling had no effect...
<vorlket> escott: ok, what troubleshooting step do you recommend for me to take?
<escott> vorlket, try and mount the efi partition and figure out what is going on, and why it cannot be mounted
<lantizia> Ziber, I swear my chrome didn't even need it - maybe I had installed it months earlier though for firefox use though
<vorlket> escott: ok
<lantizia> Ziber, you could try a chrome update from their repository - otherwise I have no idea
<whzhang> is this room for UDS?
<Ziber> lantizia: hm, okay.
<Ziber> how?
<lantizia> Ziber, well if you installed Chrome from the Google web site (i.e. it downloaded a different .deb and it installed it) then you'll have the repository already enabled
<lantizia> so just make sure your system is up to date
<Ziber> lantizia: okay
<whzhang> hello? anybody can tell me is this the room for UDS discussion?
<compdoc> UDS?
<Ziber> :/
<lantizia> UDS = UDS Discussion System
<padhu> how can i use .mdb  data in quantum gis 1.8 on ubuntu 12.04?
<padhu> Is there an trick?
<VlanX> anyone having any issue with drag and drop in nautilus with 12.10 ?
<vorlket> escott: by the way would ahci get in the way?
<escott> vorlket, doubt it
<lantizia> Is there a channel for Unity discussion?
<vorlket> escott: ok
<lantizia> you know - where I can say how absolutely awful it is but slowly learn how to bare it?
<naegling> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS
<escott> vorlket, just check if /dev/sda1 is mounted, if it is umount it then try and mount it manually. if that fails check that it is properly partitioned and formated and check that it is not corrupted
<vorlket> escott: ok
<escott> padhu, doubt you will find anything that supports MS Access file formats
<padhu> escott: what do you mean?
<escott> padhu, mdb is the standard extension for ms access files
<padhu> escott: i works in windows. But i need to handle that in ubuntu
<IzzoDizzo> you;d have to export it
<IzzoDizzo> to another format
<lordcyfer> How to configure lighted to have multiple keyboard mapping available ??
<kyan> hi! :D
<kyan> does anyone knows about a daemontools for linux?
<Ziber> lantizia: It mentions two plugins, how do I make sure I have both of them/
<Ziber> *?
<IzzoDizzo> kyan, you mean mount an iso?
<lantizia> Ziber, two? there should only be one called google-talk
<Ziber> lantizia: video acceleration and npapi?
<kyan> no IzzoDizzo , i explain you: i'm tryin to install through DosBox an old retrogame, i've tryin' to run it from the cdrom but it lags. So i've tried to make an iso and mount it with mountiso but the game says that doesn't found the disc. So, how can i do?
<lantizia> Ziber, are you *absolutely* positive you have Chrome and not Chromium?  (i.e. the icon is multicoloured and not shades of blue)
<Ziber> lantizia: Yes, I am.
<Ziber> lantizia: I know the difference.
<lantizia> Ziber, Dunno then, I don't recall having to install either of those... in fact NPAPI is already in Chrome.
<IzzoDizzo> kyan, never heard of anthing for that
<kyan> IzzoDizzo, it's a strange problem. I'll try to install it through scummvm
<Ziber> :/
<alen> hey guys im thinking about buying an ibm thinkpad
<alen> anyone got one ?
<Ziber> alen: they're not very reliable.
<Ziber> i've got an acer now and i think it's a much better computer.
<overdub> you have to be joking, acer over thinkpad?? certainly not my experience
<Ziber> No, I'm not at all.
<lantizia> overdub, i second that
<BluesKaj> ibm , isn't that lenovo ?
<Ziber> To each his own. It's my dad that's had the ibm trouble, with two separate computers having major hardware issues.
<lantizia> BluesKaj, the consumer hardware arm is yes
<overdub> certainly just depends on your personal experience i suppose
<overdub> my thinkpad was linux certified, which is why i bought it
<BluesKaj> lantizia, my daughter is looking at a lenovo ...thought the build quality was superior to most and more linux friendly as well.
<jhutchins_wk> As with any hardware these days, it depends on the model.
<lantizia> BluesKaj, I'm looking to them to make a really big tablet in the future (at least 14" widescreen) so it'll be good for viewing A4/Letter sized pages without zooming
<jeevand> Dell now ships with ubuntu just have a look !!!
<jhutchins_wk> Some thinkpads are certified, some are incompatible.  Some are reliable, some aren't.
<BluesKaj> sytem 76
<BluesKaj> err system
<lantizia> jeevand, old news... I have a laptop from Dell here that was bundled with Ubuntu that I bought over 8 years ago
<lantizia> actually 5 years lol
<jeevand> yes but they are shipping with ultrabooks not the old heavy ones
<Anaphaxeton> is your 32bit mini.iso faulty? it doesnt create bootable dvds...
<jeevand> with intel corei5 2nd generation processors
<lantizia> o_O
<Anaphaxeton> the ubuntu mini 32bit iso doesnt even boot with vbox
<escott> !md5sum | Anaphaxeton
<ubottu> Anaphaxeton: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Anaphaxeton> my sum is ok
<Anaphaxeton> my pc refuses to boot it. vbox as well
<Anaphaxeton> what can i say...
<Anaphaxeton> and it mounts fine
<Anaphaxeton> all data is accessible
<Anaphaxeton> it just doesnt boot
<Anaphaxeton> fyi
<Anaphaxeton> ubuntu has failed me so far in a zillion ways. this was its last chance
<jhutchins_wk> Anaphaxeton: That sounds like a hardware problem with the BIOS.  Are you choosing it from a boot menu or have you set the boot order in the configuration?
<Anaphaxeton> goodbye...
<IzzoDizzo> ?.. lol
<adamx> He mad
<jhutchins_wk> Ah well.  His loss.
<adamx> He's running in Vbox
<adamx> First problem.
<adamx> Second problem? He's a baby
<vvvv> hmmmm
<vvvv> hi
<vvvv> all
<Anaphaxeton> ok just because i am curious
<Anaphaxeton> doesnt ubuntu boot from uefi?
<adamx> ALARMING LEVELS OF MAD DETECTED
<Anaphaxeton> the ubuntu iso i mean
<adamx> UEFI in Vbox?
<IzzoDizzo> what machine are you trying to run it on?
<escott> Anaphaxeton, UEFI is a complicated beast there are going to be problems (a lot of firmware implementations are broken)
<escott> Anaphaxeton, and NOBODY is doing UEFI 32bit so thats your first problem
<vvvv> does anyone notice how when u click on something in the app launcher there is a delay? almost like u have to click it twice.....
<escott> Anaphaxeton, your second is that you are trying vbox UEFI which i didnt think even worked
<Anaphaxeton> escott,  UEFI 32bit
<adamx> vbox is crap
<Anaphaxeton> the answer should be that
<Anaphaxeton> thank you
<escott> Anaphaxeton, but if you have 64bit UEFI you cannot (without a special patch) boot a 32bit UEFI OS
<Anaphaxeton> and i am using vbox+uefi and boot in like 6 sec
<Anaphaxeton> anyhow
<Anaphaxeton> escott, you sound to be perfectly right
<Anaphaxeton> i hope the one i am burning this iso for will be satisfied
<Anaphaxeton> 32bit, bios
<escott> Anaphaxeton, your UEFI configuration is definitely not a common configuration so I would not be surprised if things dont work
<Anaphaxeton> ok escott , i will take back what i said about ubuntu failing me. maybe this time all will run fine (not on my PCs..)
<Anaphaxeton> bb
<Anaphaxeton> and honest thanks escott
<tero> why when I run ubuntu on my laptop the battery is depleted much more sooner then on windows 7?
<IzzoDizzo> tero we'd need more specs to be able to answer that :)
<escott> tero, usually because the graphics card runs a bit harder under linux. you can install and try powertop
<vorlket> escott: it seems to be the formatting issue. /dev/sda1 is in fat32 which efi didn't like. how do i format it with the standard installer? thinking of getting around the issue by using desktop installer.
<escott> vorlket, fat32 is how the efi partition is supposed to be formatted
<vvvv> my ubuntu seems sluggish,
<vvvv> how can i speed it up?
<vorlket> escott: is it? okay. my guess is wrong then :)
<IzzoDizzo> vvvv uh, new pc?
<vvvv> nope
<ikonia> vvvv: it's important you look at if it's actually slow doing things, or if it is just visually slow
<vvvv> like when i click a program, it takes a while for it to open
<ikonia> vvvv: what is the specification cpu/ram of your machine
<escott> vvvv, that would indicate a lack of ram or a slow hard disk
<vvvv> im on a ssd, with 4 gig ram
<escott> vvvv, what does "free -m" output?
<IzzoDizzo> is it swapping?
<vvvv> intel core 2 duo 5750 at 2 ghz
<escott> !paste | vvvv
<ubottu> vvvv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vvvv> what do u mean by swapping?
<goudkov> hi. i'm running 12.04, unity (compiz), and nautilus seems to be using more and more memory. after running to several hours, nautilus uses 3.5G of ram. i removed appmenu packages, but it's not helping. any ideas?
<ikonia> vvvv: how much ram do you have ?
<vvvv> 4gig
<jackarg> if anyone knows how to fic a broken screen resolution that please tell me
<jackarg> fix*
<ikonia> vvvv: ok, so it's doubtful your machine is struggling
<vvvv> right
<ikonia> vvvv: let me think of a quick test
<nibbler_> goudkov: sounds like a memory leak.. I'd try to use ccsm to deactivate some plugins and monitor behaviour
<IzzoDizzo> look at free -m or top to see if its using swap memory vvvv
<vvvv> ok, thanks
<ikonia> vvvv: do you know how to open a terminal
<vvvv> im on win 7 right now
<vvvv> lol
<vvvv> yes
<goudkov> nibbler_: which plugins should i look into?
<IzzoDizzo> lol
<vvvv> i do
<ikonia> vvvv: ok, that's going to be quite limiting to help you
<goudkov> nibbler_: i can't think of anything
<vvvv> LOL
<nibbler_> vvvv: in terminal (ctrl-alt-t) vmstat 1 and top might give you good indications
<vvvv> im about to install ubuntu
<ikonia> nibbler_: he's not going to be able to read that
<IzzoDizzo> uh
<ikonia> vvvv: if you've not installed it, how do you know it's slow ?
<IzzoDizzo> so you say ubuntu is sluggish, but you haven't installed it?
<vvvv> cuz i have tried it many times
<nibbler_> goudkov: disable all, and enable them one-by-one. or disable one-by-one or do some bisectioning...
<vvvv> i have installed an uninstalled several times
<ikonia> vvvv: come back when yo've got it installed, and we'll work through your problem
<vvvv> k
<vvvv> im downloading it now
<vvvv> are yall on 64 bit ubuntu
<vvvv> ?
<IzzoDizzo> i'm on osx atm tbh :)
<nibbler_> ikonia, vvvv: if you execute those programs, end them after a while (ctrl-c or "q") and paste the output to some nopaste server.
<vvvv> LOL
<ikonia> lets wait until he has the machine running
<vvvv> ok
<ikonia> pointless to guess further
<nibbler_> yep...agree ;-)
<goudkov> nibbler_: ok, thanks
<vvvv> any of yall running ubuntu thru virtual machine?
<ikonia> vvvv: yes, many times
<vvvv> what about now?
<nibbler_> goudkov: actually, i'd diable all of them first... if the problem is gone, its one of the plugins - further processing neccessarry. if not, then my guess was bad anyway
<ikonia> what do you mean, what about now
<vvvv> do u suggest vmware? or virtual box?
<ikonia> up to you, I use neither
<goudkov> nibbler_: ok, i'll try it. thanks.
<compdoc> kvm
<lifebird64> vvvv: if you're trying to run ubuntu as a guestOS in a VM, with Windows 7/8 as your hostOS, you'll find it sluggish for sure.
<vvvv> true
<ikonia> lifebird64: no he won't
<vvvv> o
<vvvv> i wont?
<vvvv> LOL
<ikonia> vvvv: your host can easy run a reasonable vm experience
<lifebird64> ikonia: matter of opinion. I did.
<ikonia> lifebird64: then I suggest configuring it corretly
<vvvv> ikonia, u have it installed to your hdd?
<v2zz> is it possible to encrypt full hdd, if it's already full of data and has 2os?
<lifebird64> ikonia: excellent. now that you're here, please educate vvvv and myself how to configure it correctly.
<ikonia> vvvv: not at this exact moment
<vvvv> so how do u have it installed?
<lordcyfer> @v2zz how do you boot if you encrypt the / partition ?
<ikonia> vvvv: I don't at the moment
<vvvv> o, u are on os/x?
<ikonia> no, a different linux
<vvvv> puppy?
<lordcyfer> You need to keep a small part of the system non ecrypt
<nibbler_> v2zz: there are ways, but i'd not recommend them, and they are certainly not enduser compliant ;-). if you are interested check about encryption using loop-aes, its in the manuals
<ikonia> vvvv: no, it doesn't matter what I'm using
<IzzoDizzo> guessing what distro someone is using is like finding a needle in a haystack vvvv :)
<vvvv> LOL
<vvvv> ikonia, is it top secret what os u are using?
<ikonia> vvvv: no, but it doesn't matter
<hemangpatel> Hello all
<nibbler_> one can always try his luck with a ctcp version request :p
<kubanc> Hellow. How can i change default port for remote desktop sharing in Ubuntu 12.10?
<ikonia> nibbler_: and you'll be dissapointed
<BluesKaj> ikonia is a closet gentoo user :)
<nibbler_> ikonia: ;-)
<hemangpatel> How to remove dependency in installation ?
<vvvv> ikonia, do u suggest the 32 or 64 bit ubunut?
<ikonia> vvvv: are you going to run it in a vm ?
<vvvv> yes i am
<IzzoDizzo> doesnt really matter in a 4gb machine i think vvvv
<ikonia> vvvv: probably better to use a 32bit guest OS to kep your resources low
<IzzoDizzo> altho pae does have a slight performance hit
<vvvv> k
<padhu> escott: sorry, I had an power problem
<hemangpatel> I have some dependency problem while installing libc6 php
<ikonia> hemangpatel: libc should be installed on your system already
<jackarg_> hi, just a quick question, Is nvidia optimus different from nvidia geforce? I want to use project bumblebee and I wanna know if it would work with my nvidia card
<ikonia> hemangpatel: it's a core part of the OS
<vvvv> i tried running puppy linux in vmware, and the damn mouse wouldnt move correctly
<hemangpatel> ikonia : it's saying libc6 (=>2.15) like error
<ikonia> hemangpatel: what are you actually trying to install
<hemangpatel> hmm zend server
<hemangpatel> right now at home
<selena2013> hello
<vvvv> hey
<hemangpatel> so cant give you perfect problem
<vvvv> selena gomez?
<ikonia> hemangpatel: how are you installing the zend server
<selena2013> lol no
<ikonia> hemangpatel: from within apt ?
<ubilli> please help with my wireless ralink 5390
<hemangpatel> ikonia : yeah.
<dr_willis> jackarg_:  theres no reason to use optimus/bumblebee for non optimus setupos
<dr_willis> jackarg_:  if you have a dual-video card setup on the newer laptops. then they are using the optimus stuff
<ikonia> hemangpatel: what repository are you getting it from ?
<hemangpatel> ikonia : this method
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_ depends on your hardware
<hemangpatel> first time it's installed perfectly but
<IzzoDizzo> i can't even get nvidia drivers to work on my macbook pro :)
<ikonia> hemangpatel: which method ?
<ikonia> hemangpatel: where are you getting the software from ?
<hemangpatel> deb http://repos.zend.com/zend-server/deb server non-free
<ikonia> hemangpatel: ok - so this is the problem
<codrus> Question: I only need to download updates of kernal files and headers when I want to re-compile my kernal, right? Otherwise there's no point, right?
<mshake> hi guys i'm hacked at the moment what should i do
<jona> bonjour
<jona> j'ai des fichiers sur mon lecteur mp3
<jona> dans la corbeille, qui sont impossible a suprimer
<jona> je reçois une erreur qui me dis qu'il est impossible d'éditer ces fichiers car ils sont en lecture seule...
<FloodBot1> jona: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemangpatel> I tried to remove that version then something happen during uninstallation
<jackarg_> dr_willis and IzzoDizzo I'm running 12.04 on 64 bit the nvidia card is geforce and I want to use bumblebee to install the drivers as well as get my screen resolution back to normal. is it possible?
<ikonia> hemangpatel: I very very strongly advise you not to try to install it
<ikonia> hemangpatel: that package is linked against the wrong version of glibc for your ubuntu release
<BluesKaj> !fr | jona
<ubottu> jona: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> hemangpatel: yeah, no NOT remove glibc
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_ do you only have a nvidia card in your system?
<hemangpatel> ikonia : what you suggested..
<dr_willis> jackarg_:  unless you have an optimus chipset/setup.. you dont use bumblebee
<hemangpatel> then i tried sh file given by zend
<ikonia> hemangpatel: look for someone who's built the package properly, or contact zend and ask for a pakcage for your version of ubuntu
<hemangpatel> but it failed & given that dependency error
<dr_willis> geforce is a rather generic name for a chipset..
<jackarg_> IzzoDizzo I think I mean there is probably a default graphics card.
<jackarg_> dr_willis how do I know if I have an optimus setup?
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_ do lspci | grep VGA
<ubilli> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122144 dats my thread please help me solve it
<BluesKaj> jackarg_, do you have a graphics switcher , dual gpus ?
<kubanc> Hellow. How can i change default port for remote desktop sharing in Ubuntu 12.10?
<hemangpatel> ikonia : I tried method given in URL.. It works. But after everything bad :(
<jackarg_> IzzoDizzo i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585492/
<mshake> how to unhack my ubuntu
<hemangpatel> & also i have old version  of xubuntu. that may be problem with new version of zend server
<IzzoDizzo> kubanc, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297290&p=8966425#post8966425
<ikonia> hemangpatel: yes, because it's breaking glibc, which I told you not to do
<jackarg_> BluesKaj: I heard my card could do switchable but I have no idea how to enable it in bios so that's another story. you think i can fix my graphis that way?
<hemangpatel> ikonia: Great help..
<hemangpatel> This is why i love this community.
<hemangpatel> Ubuntu phone irc ? anyone ?
<vvvv> phone?
<ikonia> hemangpatel: ?
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_ seems like an optimus setup
<Pici> hemangpatel: #ubuntu-phone
<ubilli> please can anyone help
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_ whats wrong with your gfx at the moment?
<hemangpatel> ikonia :Pici given answer :)
<SAngeli> Hi, I already have OpenSSH installed on my ubuntu server. I need sftp service and am confused. Is this an OpenSSH service or do I have to install vsftp? I am reading this official ubuntu doc at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<SAngeli> is vsftpd what I would need to instal? I just need a confirmation
<SAngeli> if possible
<IzzoDizzo> vsftpd is for normal ftp
<Pici> SAngeli: FTP and SFTP are two different things.
<jackarg_> IzzoDizzo: what's gfx? basically i installed nvidia-current and all that bs then i got stuck in 640x480 then i removed it and im back to unity 3D but I'm still stuck in the low resolution. Will bumblebee bring it back?
<IzzoDizzo> did you run nvidia-xconfig after installing nvidia-current?
<Pici> SAngeli: If you just want sftp, openssh will provide that.
<jackarg_> IzzoDizzo what I mean is, will bumblebee enable the default resolution?
<jackarg_> IzzoDizzo yes
<SAngeli> Pici, so I do not have to install anything else, than.
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_ look at your xorf.conf
<Pici> SAngeli: Correct.
<guest-SgDPuT> hey
<mshake> my ubuntu is hacked what should i do now ?
<SAngeli> Pici, but vsftpd also provide Secure FTP access, no?
<IzzoDizzo> mshake, hacked how?
<Pici> SAngeli: No. Just FTP.
<mshake> if i knew i wouldn't post here
<vexati0n> Anyone available? Using Ubuntu Server 12.04. I have about 25 "mount.cifs" processes stuck (from a cron job that runs every hour). these processes cannot be killed no matter how medieval i get with the kill/killall/pkill commands
<vexati0n> how do i force them to go away?
<IzzoDizzo> mshake, i've had some success running rkhunter
<ert3go> mshake, how did you know your ubuntu is hacked?
<IzzoDizzo> mshake, but you never know what exactly the hackers did to your system
<jackarg_> IzooDizzo here: http://pastebin.com/BgkwmxsX
<xxiao> what's the difference between 'adduser user1 group1' and 'addgroup user1 group1'? are they the same
<mshake> well how do i know that if i formated and reinstalled ubuntu that will not happen again
<mshake> i updated everything
<BluesKaj> jackarg_, looks like you have dual gpus,  intel and nvidia , whether that qualifies as "optimus" , I'm not sure , this the bumble bee tutorial , if it applies to your laptop. http://www.bumblebee-project.org/install.html .make sure your graphics are the "optimus" type first.
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg_, try renaming the xorg.conf to something else, and restart X
<xxiao> 'man addgroup' does not show "addgroup user1 group1" syntax at all
<SAngeli> Pici, I get it. While I am searching do you have handy an official ubuntu doc I can read/follw on how to set OpenSSH for SFTP setup please?
<IzzoDizzo> see if that does anything
<mshake> well it seem ubuntu is less secure than windows
<jhutchins_wk> mshake: Don't be silly.
<Pici> SAngeli: You don't need to change anything. It allows this by default.
<jackarg_> IzzoDizzo: whats the command to restart x
<IzzoDizzo> alt+f2 and r
<IzzoDizzo> or just reboot
<jackarg_> ok
<mshake> First of all how do i know who is helping me ?
<mshake> how to clean my machine ?
<IzzoDizzo> mshake, how did you find out you were hacked? what has changed
<jhutchins_wk> mshake: Why do you think it's hacked?
<SonikkuAmerica> mshake: If someone mentions your nick (like I just did)
<IzzoDizzo> mshake can't help you without knowing details
<mshake> well to tell the story it's from bleepingcomputer channel
<mshake> someone was able to tell what i was doing on my computer
<IzzoDizzo> like running processes and stuff?
<mshake> like what page i was looking at
<jhutchins_wk> mshake: There are 1800+ people watching, so if someone tries something shady with you we'll all know.
<SAngeli> Pici, there must be a sorf of configuration, no?
<CrustyBarnacle> mshake: lots of eyes here :-)
<kriskropd> mshake: do you have a remote display running? vnc, rdp, nx - anything like that?
<dr_willis> dident we have someone in here last week qwith the same 'issue' - turned out their router was  what was actually 'hacked'
<IzzoDizzo> mshake: is your pc directly connected to the internet? or thought a network
<mshake> i can't be sure
<mshake> through a router
<mshake> i rest the router nothing happend
<IzzoDizzo> mshake: only what browser pages you were looking at?
<Pici> SAngeli: not by default. Take a look at man sshd_config if you want to tweak anything though.
<SAngeli> Pici, ok, thanks. I will
<ert3go> Hello guys.A debconf box popped up while I was trying to install software from Ubuntu software centre.How tgo get rid of it?
<kriskropd> mshake: you could see if you had some remote display running by doing somehting like this in a terminal 'ps aux | grep "vnc\|rdp\|nx"' but that would be easier to find if you knew of one you were using because there are actually a handful of possible remote servers and they might not include the protocol in their name
<kriskropd> mshake: but it could also be the "hacker" was looking at firefox memory from a shell or evn just packet sniffing, so anything is really possible if you don't know where to start
<ubilli> hello
<BluesKaj> mshake, your country is monitoring the internet very closely due to your civil war there , maybe that's what happened to you.
<ert3go> kriskropd, I tried that same command out of curiousity and I got a huge output.Should I be worried?
<jackarg> IzzyDizzy if I were a millionaire I would pay you a couple hundred right now.
<kriskropd> ert3go: ... maybe? each line is a process that is running with one of those protocols in the line some where
<kriskropd> ert3go: persoanlly, I'm worried when something is running and I don't know what it is - but I realize not everyone is like that
<kriskropd> ert3go: personally*
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg :)
<ert3go> shall I post the output  of that command kriskropd ?
<jackarg> IzzyDizzy YOU ARE AMAZING I spent three hours yesterday night in the same chatroom talking to people who failed to fix my problem. now doing the simplest thing you managed to get my resolution back to normal. THANK YOU THIS GUY DESERVES A MEDAL
<kriskropd> ert3go: you can post it to a paste bin, but make sure you are not going to disclose passwords or something
<IzzoDizzo> lol :)
<jackarg> why the fuck am I typing your name as IzzyDizzy when it's IzzoDizzo
<kriskropd> ert3go: im at work, but I can take a look at it for a moment
<ddssc> what's the easiest way to limit the freshly created user to his home dir (rw) , he must not be able to see anything else. command line plz
<jackarg> anyway, IzzoDizzo I don't want to go through intalling nvidia again so do you think I can get it working by installing bumblebee?
<ikonia> ddssc: it's not a good idea to do that for a shell user
<ikonia> ddssc: what are you trying to see him seeing ?
<ikonia> stop him seeing sorry
<ddssc> ikonia, it's supposed to be an ftp user that only has r acess to a single dir in his home dir
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg not sure if yours is an optimus setup
<ikonia> ddssc: ok - so th question i show do you setup ftp to limit
<Gnea> ddssc: that's up to the ftp daemon config
<ikonia> ddssc: most ftp daemons have a chroot function
<ikonia> ddssc: look at that
<jackarg> IzzoDizzo ok so if not what should I do to properly install the drivers and make the most out of my comp
<IzzoDizzo> well, bumble is really only for optimizing your power usage
<LeniOO> hello, just a quick question, native resolution for my monitor is 1680x1050@60, but I can't go higher than 1600x1200 through ATI Catalyst Control Center, my GPU is Radeon HD6770. Could it be because of the VGA connector I'm using? VGA is capped at 1600x1200?
<IzzoDizzo> if you're using a laptop
<ddssc> ikonia, im using proftpd. is that somewhere in proftpd.conf?
<ikonia> ddssc: there is a chroot funciton, yes
<IzzoDizzo> else i see now real benefits for it
<Gnea> ddssc: yes, proftpd supports it. read their manual, it explains it. proftpd.org iirc
<jackarg> IzzoDizzo ok so I need to do the nvidia-current and nvidia-settings install?
<noobie888> anyone know how do i echo $1 with $1 being the text $1 instead of taking the variable for bash script?
<jackarg> that's what got me into this mess in the first place
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg, did you install it from the software sources gui? or just apt-get
<jackarg> i did apt-get....
<Gnea> ddssc: yup, there it is: http://proftpd.org/docs/howto/Chroot.html
<IzzoDizzo> noobie888, put a \ infront op the $ ?
<evilsk4ter> noobie888 echo \$1
<thirumal> thiru
<jackarg> noobie888: put quotes around it?
<KolakCC> LeniOO: Video card brothers! *fist bump* - did you install the drivers from the amd website or from ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> it's not real difficult to find out if your system is an optimus graphics , just search google with your make and model laptop, jackarg
<jackarg> or a slash
<thirumal> hai
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg, try from the software sources / additional drivers
<jackarg> BluesKaj or will do
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg not sure if that'll work tho
<BluesKaj> bbl
<noobie888> Thanks guys, it worked
<newro> hello. I'm having an issue where I'm trying to run updates, but I can't because my boot partition is too small (it apparently has a max size of 256MB). When I boot from USB and try to resize it with GParted, it maxes out the size of that partition to 256MB because I believe it is the SSD on a hybrid harddrive. How do I move the boot partition to the main harddrive? and is there a way to use the 256MB Hybrid SSD for cache, etc?
<jackarg> BluesKaj IzzoDizzo says bumblebee is only for optimizing battery life. I want to use nvidia to also optimize graphics when playing a game
<LeniOO> KolakCC: I had earlier integrated GPU ATI 3000, I have bought today HD6770 and didn't do anything with the drivers, since both are ATI
<jackarg> BluesKaj I know my make of nvidia it's geforce
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg, using bumblebee you can run both intel and nvidia "at the same time"
<newro> Do I simple need to flag my main partition as boot?
<thirumal> dont use nvidia it create problem while booting
<vorlket> escott: dumb question, but if i wanna install software raid, i have to set my sata setting as raid rather than ahci?
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg you run graphics intensive stuff using optirun
<jackarg> IzzoDizzo so that dosen't improve the game image quality?
<jackarg> IzzoDizzo so that's what I need right?
<IzzoDizzo> jackarg, you can just try to install it, if it doesnt work you can always remove it :)
<vorlket> escott: i don't understand the logic behind it, but the efi issue goes away after i change the setting from ahci to raid
<ert3go> Hello, after running rkhunter, I got this message in log  Checking for passwd file changes                [ Warning ]
<ert3go> [22:21:34] Warning: User 'postfix' has been added to the passwd file.
<jackarg> optirun is part of bumblebee so if I run a game i just do that and it works right BluesKaj?
<ikonia> ert3go: why are you running root kit hunter?
<ikonia> ert3go: do you have a reason to believe you've been compromised ?
<jackarg> ok will do IzzoDizzo and again thankyou for fixing my computer. I can finally watch game of thrones!
<vvvv_> fuckin ubunto iso stalled , now i gotta redownload, dont u hate when that shit happens?
<LeniOO> KolakCC: I just plugged new GPU in PCI-E slot and started ubuntu normally. GPU is recognized, but the resolution didn't change, so I'm capped at 1600x1200 (4:3) or 1440x900 (16:10)
<jackarg> and other things :)
<ert3go> ikonia, not really.Another pc on same network is infected.So just being safe.
<IzzoDizzo> ;)
<ikonia> vvvv_: that language is uaccaptable
<ikonia> vvvv_: please stop it
<ikonia> ert3go: that is probably one of the most useless tools you can find
<ert3go> oh okay.
<ikonia> ert3go: I'd advise you to not waste any more time on it
<vvvv_> LOL
<torkel_> what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<ikonia> vvvv_: it's not funny
<vvvv_> yeah it is
<newro> hello. I'm having an issue where I'm trying to run updates, but I can't because my boot partition is too small (it apparently has a max size of 256MB). When I boot from USB and try to resize it with GParted, it maxes out the size of that partition to 256MB because I believe it is the SSD on a hybrid harddrive. How do I move the boot partition to the main harddrive? and is there a way to use the 256MB Hybrid SSD for cache, etc?
<newro> Do I simple need to flag my main partition as boot?
<KolakCC> LeniOO: I'd try installing drivers from their site, and see if the problem is fixed
<boldfilter> Can I move the unity bar to the right hand side?
<ert3go> ikonia, any other suggestions just to make sure my machine is not compromised?
<WilsonB> howdy
<ikonia> ert3go: basically - common sense
<ikonia> ert3go: look around, look for running processes, look at time stamps on core binaries files, check cron etc etc
<ert3go> ikonia, not an expert user here.
<kriskropd> ert3go: compromise awareness is relative to familiarity of the system - a program can only be updated to so much familiarity; what you can do easily is just practice not opening holes where you don't need them
<kriskropd> ert3go: 'netstat -tulpn' shows connections your system is maintaining and 'ps aux' can be grepped to find if processes are running
<kriskropd> ert3go: the rabbit hole is pretty deep, but that's where I would start
<llutz> if you think your system was compromised, you cannot trust any of the installed systemtools, as they might be compromised too.
<jony> finally I've reinstalled Ubuntu and now my USB sticks are working again
<ikonia> ert3go: appreciate that, but if you are in any doubt, you should re-install
<ikonia> ert3go: I know that's negative, but it's the best way
<ikonia> ert3go: if you have no doubt, the continue with confidence
<ert3go> kriskropd, netstat -tulpn seems okay.I know ps|aux but I hardly know which processes are legitimate.
<newro> can anyone see what is going on with my file system? I don't understand why I can't resize my main partition in gparted: http://s15.postimage.org/4uuzfp0fv/Screenshot_from_2013_03_04_17_00_46.png
<ert3go> ikonia, okay.Thanks for the advice! I doubt I've been compromised but I've never met someone with corrupted ubuntu machine
<ubuntu_user> hi, i have ubuntu hardy .cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS \n \l . I want to upgrade to recent version without formatting my disk through hardy itself. how do i go about it?
<newro> if I do resize/move, there is not ability to resize the main partition, which seems to have a type of "Extended" instead of ext3 or ext4??
<KolakCC> newro: could be mistaken, but don't you have to resize the partitions in the extended partition before you can resize the whole?
<llutz> newro: its an extended partition /dev/sda2 which holds logical drives /dev/sda5. you have to resize the logical drive
<jony> it can be detached COMPLETELY from windows and to use ONLY UBUNTU?
<spow>  Hi. I have a "mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card" error when plugging an SD Card in my SD card port, but the SD card is read OK on another computer. Is my port fried ?
<newro> oh wait
<newro> I see the problem, if I try to resize the logical partition, it says that Encryption is not set up yet
<newro> how do I add the encryption password?
<newro> it says: Warning: Linux Unified Key encyption is not yet supported.
<ubuntu_user> i have ubuntu hardy. can i upgrade to recent ubuntu version from command line itself?
<ikonia> ubuntu_user: that's not going to be a good process,
<ikonia> ubuntu_user: what version are you thinking of moving to ?
<ubuntu_user> 12.10 i suppose
<KolakCC> newro: it seems that gparted doesn't work with crypt-liks yet
<ikonia> ubuntu_user: I'd advise a backup of data and clean install for that sort of jump
<Selfarian> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from an usb stick to my nas via the serial console. I put it on the usb stick with this tool : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<newro> can I convert the partition from crypt-luks? or resize crypt-luks?
<ubuntu_user> oh! i run it as virtual machine. i have a system that has 10 GB only for virtual machines.
<Selfarian> Now my nas boots correctly from the usb-stick into the "installer boot menu" but if i choose "Run ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" only the "installer boot menu" reloads and nothing happens
<wad> Trying to fix a VPN problem. How can I tell what the MTU is, on a remote ubuntu machine?
<Selfarian> has anyone an idea to help me?
<student-of-Big_M> What will be the price point of the new Ubuntu Phone???
<KolakCC> newro: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions ?
<Selfarian> ...if i choose "Run Ubuntu" there is a countdown of 5 seconds. But if it's 0 only the menu reloads like when i choose "install"
<Pici> student-of-Big_M: Please ask in #ubuntu-phone
<glenn> how can i install a printer that is shared on a other linux ubuntu 12.04
<newro> nope, thanks :)
<newro> i'll have to try this later, thanks KolakCC
<KolakCC> glad to have helped
<dominic_> currently I have mounted network drives show up under "Computer" in Nautilus.  Is there a way to have the mounted drive show up under "Network" in the left pane?
<padhu> anybody tell me how can i use .mdb file in qgis on ubuntu
<padhu> qgis ==> quatum GIS
<boldfilter> Why has ubuntu abandoned its users
<glenn> how can i share a printer in linux
<KolakCC> glenn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Guest1484> hi folks i am on an ubuntu server and i need to reconnect it to the internet modem how do i get that to work?
<glenn> KolakCC,  i take a look thanks
<mirko_> hallo
<Kwerty> I'm having trouble pairing devices with a Bluetooth USB device on an Acer Aspire One netbook running Ubuntu 12.10. The Bluetooth adapter flashes, indicating that it's searching to pair with another device, but neither my phone nor my headset connect. Could you aid me in troubleshooting this?
<glenn> how can i share a printer by cups
<c2tarun> I installed XFCE4 on my ubuntu, and it kind of messed up grub and now I am getting a different grub menu. I wan't to restore my original grub, which was installed in /dev/sda1 How can I achieve this? I have a ubuntu 12.04 live CD
<Lobosque> how do you change your password without prompt? (command line)
<nibbler_> Lobosque: sudo vim /etc/shadow - make sure to have your hashes at hand.
<ikonia> Lobosque: the user gui ?
<v2zz> #encryption
<Selfarian> noone has an idea? :/
<Lobosque> nibbler_ so how do I crypt my password using the system salt? (eg in /etc/shadow)
<kubanc> I get this key has no schema in gconf editor for ubuntu 12.10...
<KolakCC> Selfarian: Do you have the correct architecture? are you sure that it's even possible?
<ikonia> Lobosque: what are you actually ttrying to do ?
<alainus> how can i print several copies of one image in the same page (for example, for a set of business cards) ?? do i need to download a special app or does ubuntu have something for that ?
<Lobosque> ikonia im trying to add a user without prompting for passwork
<Lobosque> password*
<ikonia> Lobosque: prompting who ?
<ikonia> Lobosque: the user or you creating it
<Lobosque> who runs the shell script im writing
<ikonia> Lobosque: why would it prompt them for a password ?
<nibbler_> Lobosque: there is a high level tool for that, if i could just remember...
<IdleOne> Lobosque: creating a user is an admin task, if your script creates a new user when run it will need sudo privs.
<Lobosque> ikonia because im writing a script that adds users
<uppfinnarn> do you mean an user with a blank pass, or do you not want to enter a pass when adding it?
<ikonia> Lobosque: what function is prompting for the password
<Lobosque> IdleOne I know
<bnason> I can't seem to install the package, npm. I get the following error, "npm : Depends: nodejs-dev but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." However, running dpkg --get-selections | grep hold returns nothing
<Selfarian> KolakCC: hm... maybe thats the fault... i was pretty shure that there's fedora 64bit running on the nas... i'll take a look at it... i am so confused, that there's no error displayed ;)
<Lobosque> ikonia chpasswd prompts for password
<nibbler_> Lobosque: chpasswd is the tool/package
<chro> I use 2 monitors and the laptop screen is always blinking from time to time, what's wrong?
<ikonia> Lobosque: that doesn't make sense
<Lobosque> you can set a new user password with adduser, but it must be encrypted
<jrib> bnason: you have no idea why?
<bnason> nope
<Lobosque> so all I need to know is how to encrypt something to the same format as in /etc/shadow
<ikonia> Lobosque: I've just done "sudo chkpasswd user 123456" and it's just changed that users password fine,
<uppfinnarn> you can't touch that file without admin privileges anyways, so it'd be useless if you did
<jrib> bnason: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again.  If it persists, pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy npm nodejs-dev; sudo apt-get install nodejs-dev »
<KolakCC> Lobosque: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-etcshadow-file/ describes the format /etc/shadow. you'll need to DES encode it, it seems.
<ikonia> Lobosque: apologies if I'm missing what you are trying to do
<Lobosque> ikonia chkpasswd?
<jrib> Lobosque: man shadow   describes how the format works
<ikonia> Lobosque: sorry typo, chpasswd
<jony> what's the best yahoo messenger software for ubuntu?
<KolakCC> pidgin! yeah
<bnason> jrib, http://pastebin.com/ce8wrzgT
<jrib> bnason: apt-cache policy nodejs
<Lobosque> chpasswd user 12356  do not work for me... weird..
<bnason> jrib, http://pastebin.com/DGy3FQzs
<jrib> bnason: you have a package you installed from outside the repositories; this is causing your issue
<Selfarian> KolakCC: at the moment is a fedora 14 x64 kernel running at the nas... i downloaded the ubuntu desktop version 12.04 LTS 64 Bit... so i think it should work... this is the NAS: Intel SS4200-E
<bnason> ah
<bnason> thanks
<KolakCC> Selfarian: Have you tried ubuntu mini iso?
<Selfarian> no
<dylan-school> A friend of mine had some computer trouble and accidentally recovered her computer to what was on the recovery partition.  She lost ALL of her files, her artwork, family photos, scholarship and college stuff, etc.  I'm pretty sure the files are still there, just unlinked from the directory.  What would you reccommend to get them back?  I've heard od scalpel and was thinking of doing that.  Could I clone/copy the contents of the 
<dylan-school> I'm not sure what to do
<judas> i can't input unicode via ctrl+shift+u
<judas> anyone any ideas what is broken?
<tkeith> I upgraded a package and it asked me what I want to do about changed configuration and I hit N for "keep current config". Now I want to know what the changes were. How do I get apt or dpkg to give me that option again?
<idhfa> How to change physicaal mac id in ubuntu
<ikonia> idhfa: you don't
<bnason> jrib, thanks a lot, fixed it all :D
<Selfarian> KolakCC: how can i get the mini iso?
<judas> idhfa: depends on the driver, try the preferences from the network icon
<KolakCC> Selfarian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<judas> what program is execute when you press ctrl+shift+u ?
<jony> what's the best yahoo messenger software for ubuntu?
<pratz> My ubuntu 12.04 has become slow, how can i remove unused packages ?
<Selfarian> is this: Ubuntu 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" Minimal CD the LTS?
<uppfinnarn> jony: Pidgin
<jony> tyty
<jony> uppfinnarn,  ty
<llutz> tkeith: you can see the new file with "less path/to/config.dpkg-dist"
<jrib> tkeith: try reinstalling the package and passing the dpkg option "force-confask"
<pratz> how can i remove unused packages ?
<KolakCC> Selfarian: yeah
<judas> pratz: unused packages are removed by default
<jrib> pratz: apt-get autoremove
<BluesKaj> !autoremove
<mdh> pratz: deborphan to find orphaned packages
<newroad> hallo, could anyone recommend me the best application for doing a full drive image backup?
<Selfarian> ok, i'll try it... thanks
<judas> newraod: dd
<drleviathan> however, I don't see how removing unused packages is going to speed up the system
<tkeith> llutz: How have I never heard of this before?? Thank you! I also have blah.conf.SOME-LONG-ID. Is that the current version pre-modifications or something?
<pratz> jrib: mdh ya, but i want to find packages which i have installed previously and I am not using them now ,is there a way to find such packages ?
<judas> newroad: if the disk is faulty use ddrescure
<llutz> tkeith: idk
<newroad> nah, I just want to make a backup of my current setup
<idhfa> How to change physicaal mac id in ubuntu
<sloucher> newroad: I've heard of and used before "clonezilla"
<jrib> pratz: how does the system know if you are using them?
<judas> idhfa: then you don't need a full rive image backup
<pratz> jrib: by the usage or similar
<judas> idhfa: jus copy your home folder
<newroad> oic.. I have to boot from this eh?
<idhfa> judas: Sorry that's not my question..
<jrib> pratz: autoremove will remove packages that got installed as dependencies but are no longer needed because you removed the applications that needed them.  If you want to find out what programs you haven't run in the last month and remove those, I don't know how you would do that
<judas> idhfa: i think ubuntu comes with a backup utility ...
<idhfa> judas: How to change physicaal mac id in ubuntu
<judas> idhfa: ohh sry, wrong user, have a look at 'man ip'
<bizhanMona> HI I am trying to understand how to build my own ubuntu packages. Currently we are working in an embedded environment and have lot us of packages (based on buildroot/autotool). I need to port these packages to ubuntu build infrastruture. Any hint greatly appreciated? thanks
<pratz> jrib: actually a program like that would be very useful
<woolite64> I'm using a Belkin SOHO KVM switch with a few boxes that PXE-boot Ubuntu 10.04 through 12.04. The KVM has an onboard USB hub that connects to the keyboard/mouse to each computer. Whenever this is plugged in, I hang on boot. I run into the same issues on a Ubuntu 12.10 USB loader. The obvious workaround is to unplug the USB cable while it's booting up. Are there any other workarounds for this? Should I
<woolite64> submit a bug report? Thanks in advance.
<jrib> pratz: I guess you could search your bin directories for files with old atimes.  I don't know
<Pici> bizhanMona: Take a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ and #ubuntu-packaging
<judas> how do i change the keybinding for ctrl+shift+u ?
<bizhanMona> Pici: Thanks so much.
<drleviathan> pratz, you can list all installed packages via: dpkg -l
<drleviathan> you could then go through the list manually looking for likely stuff to remove
<drleviathan> then use: sudo apt-get remove package-name
<pratz> drleviathan: will be a long process , but useful
<drleviathan> pratz, that will just clear up space on your hard drive, not make the system much faster
<drleviathan> unless you installed a bunch of services that launch at startup -- removing unecessary daemons can speed up the boot I suppose
<pratz> drleviathan: any tips to make system faster ?
<drleviathan> pratz, faster at what?  faster desktop?  faster boot?  faster web browsing?  or... ?
<pratz> drleviathan: faster desktop
<wad> From the command line, how do you tell what the MTU is?
<drleviathan> pratz, first thing would be to max out your RAM
<bekks> wad: Just take a look at "ifconfig"
 * wad looks
<pratz> drleviathan: boot is not a problem, I can wait till booting process, but even when i dray windows of open a program takes a long time
<llutz> wad: ifconfig, ip a s
<wad> Ah, I see it. Thanks.
<pratz> drleviathan: 4GB is not sufficient ?
<wad> Missed it last time. -_-
<drleviathan> next would be to get a faster hard drive.  SSD will help, but you want to make sure your motherboard would actually support the faster SATA speeds
<drleviathan> pratz, 4G should be plenty.  What exactly is slow?  apps slow to launch?  menus slow?
<drleviathan> or games are slow?
<pratz> drleviathan: dude my system was fast a few months back when it was a fresh install, but i think because of lots of programs installed it has become slow
<dylan-school> A friend of mine had some computer trouble and accidentally recovered her computer to what was on the recovery partition.  She lost ALL of her files, her artwork, family photos, scholarship and college stuff, etc.  I'm pretty sure the files are still there, just unlinked from the directory.  What would you reccommend to get them back?  I've heard od scalpel and was thinking of doing that.  Could I clone/copy the contents of the 
<pratz> drleviathan: apps slow to launch and when you drag windows etc..
<drleviathan> pratz, try "ps aux" at the command line to see all processes
<drleviathan> look for processes up near the top that are eating lots of CPU or memory
<drleviathan> er... whoops
<drleviathan> I mean use the "top" command
<drleviathan> perhaps ubuntu has a graphical "top" equivalent for browsing for hot processes... dunno
<ert3go> Hello, not sure if my question if fit for this channel but I'll ask anyways.Since last 1-2 days, my wifi seems to be disconnecting intermittently.It happened 4 times in last 20 minutes.Can anyone help me?
<ert3go> is*
<drleviathan> btw pratz, to quit the "top" command press "q"
<sarger001> Guys skype won't appear in the software center
<sarger001> reinstalled skype and third party aps do show
<mdh> try htop for graphical top
<pratz> drleviathan: ok
<sarger001> *reinstalled software center
<judas> ert3go: restart the router
<pratz> drleviathan: when  i do 'ps aux' 180 ps are running
<idhfa> judas: How to change physicaal mac id in ubuntu
<pratz> drleviathan: that does not sound good, correct ?
<drleviathan> pratz, sorry the "ps aux" suggestion.  try "top" instead
<ert3go> tried that judas .Still it gives problems
<judas> idhfa: did you have a look at the 'ip' command?
<drleviathan> ps just lists all processes
<nibbler_> idhfa: for sure somehow with the command "ip ..." but don't ask for the details
<sarger001> Guys, can someone help me?
<idhfa> logout
<sarger001> I hvae idh
<idhfa> exit
<sarger001> *hava
<sarger001> *have
<nibbler_> sarger001: you need to enable some of the 3rd party repositories...
<sarger001> but i didn't logout, i shut down and turned back on
<sarger001> i think i done that
<sarger001> nibbler
<pratz> drleviathan: with top, I do not see high cpu or mem usage , it seems normal
<JamieP> HI, with MySQL to get to prompt in Terminal I do $ mysql, but what if SQL is Oracle, how to start the prompt?
<drleviathan> pratz, running lots of processes shouldn't slow the system down.  my laptop is currently running 199 distinct processes
<Swap> Guys anybody here to help ? I have one query
<sarger001> if you mean the area that says independant, yep, ticked
<agnibha> JamieP: try $ORACLE_HOME/bin/sqlplus
<sarger001> if not, nibbler i can always share desktops
<pratz> drleviathan: hmm, i will try to remove unused packages first
<sarger001> but i'll have to open a private window with you
<drleviathan> pratz, did you perhaps enable fancy desktop graphical effects?  try disabling all eye candy in the desktop environment
<drleviathan> if your graphics card can't do much hardware acceleration it can slow down your desktop
<jstarcher> Hi, I created an updated PHP5 package for my Lucid system since the one in the repos is very old. Do I need to uninstall my existing package or can I upgrade the package to my deb?
<pratz> drleviathan: personally i do not like fancy stuff, so graphical effect are already disabled
<melodie> hi
<drleviathan> ok pratz, I'm out of ideas.  Perhaps time to reinstall?  reinstallation is pretty fast.
<drleviathan> just be sure to backup anything important
<JamieP> agnibha: so sqlplus is the $ mysql equivalent for oracle?
<agnibha> pretty much ya
<pratz> drleviathan: ya, even I think so
<insomniac_lemon> Last night Histo told me about piping output in terminal into a file. I t works on everything, except for certian applications (vlc, kazam) which it replaces the text with "extracting templates" or something, and add repos shows text with gpg and keyrings. Any way to fix this?
<Swap> I have installed ubuntu in F:/ drive, F is seperate hard disk drive actually. I want to access files of the F:/ drive which were I made on windows, cant I access those on ubuntu ? I cant see that particular drive here on ubuntu
<insomniac_lemon> To add, I'm using 1>/dev/null at the very end of commands
<melodie> Swap is that with wubi ?
<Swap> yes
<insomniac_lemon> Swap, I noticed that, too, that windows files did not seem to be accessable with Wubi-Ubuntu
<melodie> Swap this is perhaps not a very usual way of using ubuntu linux. have you looked if you can create a shared directory for both ?
<Swap> have any solution ? is is only because of wubi ? how if I burn image in dvd and then install again ?
<insomniac_lemon> Melodie, flash drive? :P
<melodie> insomniac_lemon what do you mean ?
<melodie> Swap try to look if you can create a shared directory between the two OS
<insomniac_lemon> melodie, using a flash drive to share files between 2 operating systems.
<trism> insomniac_lemon: are you trying to discard all the output? 1>/dev/null will only do stdout, so you'll still see stderr, something like &>/dev/null should kill everything
<melodie> insomniac_lemon I was thinking of something a bit more direct, as the shared directory between two machines
<Swap> I am not a geek. What should I do ?
<Selfarian> hm... when i try to boot the mini image i got the error: Could not find kernel image: vesamenu.c32
<Swap> can you please explain more
<insomniac_lemon> Trism, is Extracting templates and repo keys part of stderr?
<melodie> Swap you should seek for some docs related to wubi at the ubuntu ask place or at the wiki
<melodie> does the ! commands work here ?
<melodie> !wiki wubi
<melodie> does not seem
<sarger001> Wubi isn't even ubuntu, bro.
<sarger001> Not in my eyes
<sarger001> it's just a virtualbox running ubuntu
<melodie> sarger001 it is provided in Ubuntu official distro
<melodie> even not being a real os it should act as much as possible as one
<sarger001> Meh
<trism> insomniac_lemon: might be, it is up to the app where it writes (though usually stderr is reserved for errors and debugging information by convention)
<melodie> meh quoi ?
<melodie> :D
<sarger001> anyway, can't find skype in software center
<Swap> I will uninstall wubi and install by burning image but then can I access F:/ drive ? or better I create a seperate partition
<sarger001> yes everything is ticked
<insomniac_lemon> trism, thanks, I'll try it
<sarger001> in software sorces
<melodie> Swap don't start too fast without knowledge
<jstarcher> Hi, I created an updated PHP5 package for my Lucid system since the one in the repos is very old. Do I need to uninstall my existing package or can I upgrade the package to my deb?
<melodie> you could harm your operating system
<cakeboss> Hey all. I am looking for a new OS and I was considering Ubuntu. Do you think that it would suffice for what I need to do on the computer?
<crizis> depends what you need to do on the computer
<melodie> Swap would you want to get links to a few docs ?
<insomniac_lemon> cakeboss: such as?
<Swap> yes, please
<sarger001> Cake depends
<Swap> it would be helpful
<sarger001> i'll start a window with you
<melodie> Swap I help you seek some
<squig> im using preseed to install the system, I keep on hitting a question though "You chose not to install grub to any devices if you continue ...." any one knows what the option is to supress that or how i can figure it out ?
<cakeboss> insomniac_lemon: mostly porn
<cakeboss> lots and lots of porn
<sarger001> Oh ok cake you can do that
<insomniac_lemon> cakeboss: most likely then, yes
<cakeboss> would it prevent me from catching many viruses?
<sarger001> but seriously, switching a OS for PORN?
<sarger001> SERIOUSLY?
<cakeboss> well, I like to watch a lot of videos at once
<sarger001> Well, yeah, but you gotta be wary still.
<mdh> try pornos, it's great for hiding stuff
<cakeboss> I heard that ubuntu is good with downloading more ram during updates
<sarger001> Should protect you
<sarger001> but seriously?
<sarger001> PORN?
<mdh> "pornOS"
<sarger001> Out of all the reasons
<insomniac_lemon> Haha
<sarger001> you choose PORN
<xangua> !language | sarger001 cakeboss
<ubottu> sarger001 cakeboss: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<melodie> Swap you can start here, and read during as many days as necessary. then install Virtualbox to your Windows OS, and test installing in virtual machines. once you will have understood how to do that, try reformating your virtual hard drive and install on several partitions.
<jpds> Guys.
<cakeboss> xangua: is porn a bad word?
<melodie> then you should be good to go. link here Swap https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<jpds> !stop | cakeboss
<ubottu> cakeboss: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<DJones> cakeboss: Remember this channel is family friendly,
<cakeboss> DJones: Sorry, so...does that mean Ubuntu is not porno friendly?
<sarger001> ......
<sarger001> Just download ubuntu for tux's sake
<Swap> thanks a lot guys especially melodie. I must read deeply
<Swap> :)
<mdh> i like how it says someone leaves the channel volunarily when they are forcefully removed
<melodie> Swap here gal, not guy ;)
<sarger001> Cake, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<IdleOne> sarger001: he's gone, please drop it.
<sarger001> Ah he's gone
<sarger001> ok
<melodie> the bot is really funny
<Swap> haha sorry dear, I dont get genders by names because I am not that much familiar with English names or even language
<cakeboss> I don't understand, why was I banned?
<melodie> ok, I have a hard quesiton. it is related to splash boot in Live CD's;
<melodie> Swap my nick is French
<cakeboss> or, erm. kicked rather
<mdh> cakeboss: because mods silence dissidents
<melodie> cakeboss probably because you are a bad boy ? :)
<agnibha> lol
<cakeboss> mdh: What is this, nazi germany?
<insomniac_lemon> What is gnome-sound-recorder's package name? Oddly enough it doesn't seem to be that.
<melodie> cakeboss this is a help chan and there are rules
<Swap> umm I dont get that too..I am indian :O
<sarger001> Cake, i'll take this to private discussion
<mdh> cakeboss: just politically correct irc
<DJones> cakeboss: Stop the attitude
<melodie> ok does someone have information on how to tweak the files in : source package gfxboot-theme-ubuntu : please ?
<insomniac_lemon> Trism: it didn't seem to work. In fact, a bunch of things broke
<trism> insomniac_lemon: going to have to be more specific
<melodie> is it allowed to recruit for testing some ubuntu derivated spin here ?
<melodie> :)
<sarger001> Getting happy over next version of ubuntu
<parallel21> How might I go about updateing php to something greater than 5.3.10?
<sarger001> haps
<sarger001> haps
<FloodBot1> sarger001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thejaimes111> Hi, Im having problems with lag on ubuntu 12.04, and i idk why, i googled it and it seems that is a problem of my RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO], someone knows how can i run ubuntu smooth on my pc?
<sarger001> Oh wow
<prayas> hey guys
<sarger001> ok mr bot
<sarger001> Right, serious help needed
<jpds> parallel21: On 12.04 LTS?
<insomniac_lemon> trism: the first thing that went wrong was that it could not get an administrative lock for dpkg, but I'll try it again to make sure changing the piping was the issue
<melodie> thejaimes111 have you looked how much ram is used and how much is left ? if swap partition is used or not at all ?
<thejaimes111> melodie ram seems to be ok, i created a swap partition too, but lag is still here...
<parallel21> jpds: yes
<pawel_> Hello :D
<servvs> I am having issues with connecting to a vpn via sstp. I have the packages sstp-client and networ-manager-sstp installed but it doesn't show up in my network manager list, how could I go abut getting this to work?
<jpds> parallel21: You don't, unless you want an unsupported platform. You'd have to compile it yourself or find unsupported .deb packages.
<melodie> thejaimes111 would you start a talk in private ? it's difficult to follow with so many people talking at same time
<parallel21> jpds: I just wanted to confirm I must compile from source. Thank ya
<thejaimes111> melodie ok np :D thx
<insomniac_lemon> trism: yeah, using &> to pipe broke it. Repos don't add right and the install commands I added it to show full output
<PeterP> HI, in MySQL if I have '  `id` int NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,' will the first number be 1?
<squig> does any one know if I can tell the ubuntu server install to never prompt for questions?
<trism> insomniac_lemon: what is the exact command
<sencillos001> !list
<ubottu> sencillos001: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<insomniac_lemon> trism, here's one: sudo apt-get install -y vlc &>~/Documents/errlogg.txt
<insomniac_lemon> trism, note it works fine if the & is a 1
<trism> insomniac_lemon: and what shell? I think &> is bash specific, so if not bash you'd need say: 2>&1 to redirect stderr to stdout
<insomniac_lemon> trism: not sure, just basic terminal in Ubuntu.... but I'll try that
<buffymcmuffy> what is the keyboard shortcut to switch between desktops?
<BluesKaj> !it | sencillos001
<ubottu> sencillos001: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trism> insomniac_lemon: though, all apt-get commands are logged, so you don't really need the errlog.txt file, /var/log/apt/history.log for what was installed and /var/log/apt/term.log for the output during installation
<sruli> Hi everyone
<PeterP> HI, in MySQL if I have '  `id` int NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,' will the first number be 1?
<insomniac_lemon> trism: I just did that so I could easily check it to see what's going on. when I get it working fully I'll replace it with /dev/null
<sruli> looking to change one of my customers from windows to ubuntu (done it to many in the past) this customer needs Property (real estate) management software, any one knows which are good or where is the best place to find?
<trism> insomniac_lemon: if it's bash it just worked fine here with &>/dev/null, you sure you don't have another package manager running in the background?
<insomniac_lemon> trism, no, in fact fresh install on a VM, nothing but FF, nautilus, and the script running.
<insomniac_lemon> trism, although I did not add the first line to define bash
<sencillos001>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/fabiano/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_5141.query
<insomniac_lemon> trism: trying it now
<BluesKaj> sencillos001, where do you guys in Italy get the idea that ubuntu's are irc warez and music download source channels
<sencillos001> BluesKaj i'm not looking for music
<insomniac_lemon> trism, > ~/Documents/errlogg.txt 2>&1 worked! Thanks!
<sruli> looking to change one of my customers from windows to ubuntu (done it to many in the past) this customer needs Property (real estate) management software, any one knows which are good or where is the best place to find?
<sencillos001> i don't know how does irc works
<BluesKaj> sencillos001,, no matter , we see a few of these !list commands everyday from Italians ...why is that ?
<sencillos001> is the first time with xchat in linux for me
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, that bodus script sounds like a filesharing dcc tool. i never discovered any channel with filesharing on freenode.
<verzx> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sencillos001> i'm looking for a xchat guide
<verzx> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheLordOfTime> sencillos001, you may want to start in #xchat
<Burritoh> sencillos001: are you looking for a general guide to IRC, or just to the xChat client?
<verzx> irssi, is self explanatory i'd recommend that. Looks cool too.
<TheLordOfTime> sencillos001, but Burritoh brings up a valid point: do you want help with the IRC client or just a general guide to IRC?
<sencillos001> irc client
<sencillos001> http://xdcc_58
<agnibha> sencillos001: lol why not try with a lightweight first? chatzilla add-on for firefox works just fine...
<Burritoh> he left already, but good suggestion :V
<robert45> hi guys, is it possible to add the "up route add -net .." command inside /etc/network/interfaces outside the interface setup? ie: At the very top of the file?
<sonOfRa> How can I change the default graphical editor on ubuntu? Is there a way similar to update-alternatives --config editor?
<insomniac_lemon> Ok, so far, my script is almost done. The only thing is, why does it ask me for my password again when I get to adding repos?
<insomniac_lemon> trism, why does it ask of my password again to add repos?
<trism> insomniac_lemon: are you using sudo inside the script?
<insomniac_lemon> trism, oh wait, I forgot to add -y to 2 of my commands.....
<sruli> looking to change one of my customers from windows to ubuntu (done it to many in the past) this customer needs Property (real estate) management software, any one knows which are good or where is the best place to find?
<maxkollide> Hey, um.... So I have a really weird problem where my Ubuntu box completely locks up (freezes) sometimes. Does anyone know where I should go/who I should talk to about this? I'd file a bug report only I have absolutely no clue what's going on when it freezes.
<galestro> ciao
<galestro> !list
<ubottu> galestro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bytesaber> how do I tell ubuntu to boot only to runelvel 3?   i don't know how to work with upstart
<Ronalds_M> anybody uses awesome
<Ronalds_M> I need somebody to check for mistake in my config file
<trism> bytesaber: are you looking to boot into text mode (without a display manager starting?)
<Ronalds_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585932/ here is my config
<trism> !runlevels | bytesaber
<ubottu> bytesaber: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Ronalds_M> please provide any any information where could be mistake
<scoob> If I'm on 64bit, is there a reason a binary (ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, not stripped
<scoob> ) would fail to run?
<scoob> Just gives me no such file or directory
<maxkollide> Hey, um.... So I have a really weird problem where my Ubuntu box completely locks up (freezes) only sometimes and mostly at random. Does anyone know where I should go/who I should talk to about this? I'd file a bug report only I have absolutely no clue what's going on when it freezes or what causes the problem.
 * gde33 please pm some feedback on my code highligher. Thank you. http://js.go-here.nl/code%20highlighter%20b.html
<selena2013> mine constantly freezes too
<selena2013> maxkollide
<scoob> It's a new box - 'sudo apt-get install libc6-i386' fixed it.
<maxkollide> selena2013: Does that mean it's a known problem? Cuz I'm either looking for a fix, or I'd be willing to do some debug work if I knew where to start.
<maxkollide> But I don't even really know where to start looking since it seems like the whole box goes down
<BluesKaj> try /var/log/syslog , selena2013 if you can mange to stay "up" long enough
<maxkollide> BluesKaj: Check this file after it's crashed? Or after booting into the system again? Or what?
<BluesKaj> maxkollide, yes, but after booting again the errors might be logged in syslog1
<maxkollide> BluesKaj: Hm.... The end of syslog1 shows the correct time for the freeze, around a few minutes ago, but all it's got is a lot of wifi info messages and no errors.
<Ronalds_M> btw
<Ronalds_M> I have problem that pcmanfm doesn't opens without sudo
<Ronalds_M> why the f it stays as background client I can't open
<bekks> Ronalds_M: Because you should use gksudo instead of sudo for graphical applications.
<Ronalds_M> ooo
<Ronalds_M> why I need sudo at all
<Ronalds_M> ?
<Ronalds_M> it's file manager
<bekks> Why do you use sudo then if you dont need it?
<ubuntuu> hi, hey does anyone know about ircd hybrid ? cant get it work
<agnibha> Ronalds_M: you need sudo becoz u r accessing something ur user has no access to, so u r piggybacking superuser
<Ronalds_M> can't I make pcmanfm to open without gksudo?
<bekks> Ronalds_M: What are you trying to do with your filemanager?
<Ronalds_M> problem is in awesome menu, gksudo pcmanfm ~/. doesn't do anything
<bekks> Ronalds_M: Why do you want to start pcmanfm as root user?
<t_> Does anyone here have a Fujitsu Lifebook AH532? If so, does your brightness adjustment buttons work?
<Ronalds_M> cause it doesn't starts like normal user
<Ronalds_M> I was saying that is first place
<dawn> hi
<bekks> Ronalds_M: You could start pcmanfm as user from a terminal, and maybe you can see some more messages
<Ronalds_M> I tried
<Ronalds_M> nothing shows
<lifebird64> grep '[A-Z][[:space:]]*[0-9]'
<Ronalds_M> in terminal it goes to to next empty line
<lifebird64> why doesn't this work?
<lifebird64> whereas grep '[A-Z]' or grep '[[:space:]]' work on their own just fine.
<agnibha> lifebird64: try egrep
<lifebird64> thx
<khamer> Is there a way to startup a second instance/window of GVIM using Unity?
<agnibha> Ronalds_M: this might help .. http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:PCManFM_build_and_setup_guide
<khamer> Er, a second window from the icon instead of from Dash
<insomniac_lemon> trism: now everything works, only it asks for the password near adding repos even though it's already granted access..... adding -y didn't fix it
<lauratika> the icon in home folder icon change, on unity bar i mean now it looks like a cabinet. how to bring back the old icon of home folder?
<toter> ubuntu remix 12.10.1 does not boot after apt-get upgrade… it hangs when loading gnome
<toter> :(
<maxkollide> khamer: Like, just start another instance of the application?
<lifebird64> got it... was trying to build a regexp to validate postal codes... $ grep '[A-Za-z][0-9][A-Za-z][ ]*[0-9][A-Za-z][0-9]'
<trism> insomniac_lemon: are you using sudo inside the script, or running the whole script with sudo? I would recommend the latter, otherwise if the install takes long enough sudo may prompt again
<insomniac_lemon> trism: I'm using sudo inside the script (so I don't need to execute it from terminal), but it uses sudo enough that is shouldn't ask again.
<trism> insomniac_lemon: doesn't matter how much it is used, matters how long between prompting for a password
<^p> fuck
<lauratika> ?
<jaequery> hi, im trying to connect to other server via SSH w/ pubkey, but I'm getting back error message :Permission denied (publickey).   any idea why?   i've done the same approach to other servers and can connect fine, but just this one particular server, is keep giving back that error.
<insomniac_lemon> trism, is there a way I can renew it during one of the times I used sudo? I though I had done that once, but I don't remember what flag or if it will actually work
<trism> insomniac_lemon: not that I know of
<insomniac_lemon> trism, one last thing (probably) is there a command I can use to keep the terminal open indefinitely after completing a script? being a usable shell is not necessary, just not closing
<maxkollide> insomniac_lemon: I'm pretty sure the only flags that are like that are -k for killing the sudo session (making it read the password again) and -s, which will make sudo try to read the password from stdin
<sloucher> 12.04 uses acceleration and therefore a decent video card is needed? That's why many computer run slower then they did with 10.04? Is this right?
<trism> insomniac_lemon: the trick I usually use is something like: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'command; bash'; not really pretty but it works
<ero-jiji> morning all
<agnibha> jaequery: debug it using ssh -v also check the permission of ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jaequery> im the client
<jaequery> btw
<jaequery> i dont have control over the host
<jaequery> just trying to see if issue is on my end or on the hosts end
<BluesKaj> sloucher, depends on your graphics settings , video acceleration has to be enabled , it's not on by default afaik
<BluesKaj> sloucher, and whether your gpu is so equipped
<trism> insomniac_lemon: or if you didn't want a shell: gnome-terminal -x bash -c 'command; read -p "Press [ENTER] to continue"'
<insomniac_lemon> trism, doesn't that close the current terminal and open a new one?
<insomniac_lemon> trism I've already tried read -n 1 -p "press any key to exit" but for some reason it doesn't work in the script
<zAo^2> Is there a Mir channel?
<m1dlg> My current problem looks like this. can anyone help me through this last bit. I've gotten nowhere today..http://imagebin.org/248948
<jhutchins_wk> m1dlg: please pastebin your sources.list
<insomniac_lemon> trism, will sudo -v extend the time needed before the password needs to be entered again?
<m1dlg> I'm on a different PC, I'll have to hand type them
<m1dlg> I'm in recovery shell on the duff pc
<rabiul> hii
<jaequery> hi
<rabiul> any body here?
<Guest4104> hello
<jhutchins_wk> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trism> insomniac_lemon: I have no idea, though the manpage would seem to support that thought
<m1dlg> wow, thanks jhutchins_wk I never knew that was that easy lol
<trism> insomniac_lemon: and about the gnome-terminal command, the idea is you create your launcher to run that instead of the script directly, since if the use ran it from the terminal, you necessarily want the script prompting at the end or running a new shell
<trism> insomniac_lemon: err I meant if 'the user ran it' and 'you wouldn't necessarily'
<_raven> lxde - how to share internet connection?
<DR01D-Engineer> im trying to setup apache. iv installed it and added a <VirtualHost 127.0.1.1> containing document root pointing to my website's files, but in my browser http://mysite, says page not found. what else do i need to do?
<PlastikSpork> After installing Teamviewer8 on 12.04 auto hide Launcher will not reappear plus the touch pad is really sensitive and I do not have touchpad options under mouse settings anymore.
<DR01D-Engineer> is httpd.conf(which was empty after i installed apache) included by default? or i need to include it via apache2.conf
<jhutchins_wk> DR01D-Engineer: 127.0.1.1 is not a conventional address.
<insomniac_lemon> trism, so I think I found a way to stall it at the end using read and some sort of string
<insomniac_lemon> and then you press enter and it gets past it
<DR01D-Engineer> i thought 127.0.1.1 is default local ip?
<DR01D-Engineer> my terminal output says apache is using 127.0.1.1 for servername
<jhutchins_wk> Check ifconfig.
<Nedz> Hi , I'm trying to mount a shared folder , when using sudo mount I can ls the mounted folder contents just fine ( I can see the share) but when I'm trying to browse the folder with my local user I get premission denied. already tried to chown to my user, any Ideas ?
<jhutchins_wk> DR01D-Engineer: 127.0.0.1 is the standard address.  1.1 is not usually available.
<PlastikSpork> After installing Teamviewer8 on 12.04 auto hide Launcher will not reappear plus the touch pad is really sensitive and I do not have touchpad options under mouse settings anymore. I removed Teamviewer 8 and autoremoved any unused packages... this didn't fix the problem. can anyone help me with this please.
<wonderworld> hi, i want to automatically open picasa3 when a sd-card is inserted. my ubuntu now opens shotwell instead. how could i change the behaviour?
<m1dlg> jhutchins_wk: I think my PC is in a bad way - I cannot resolve any sources to even get pastebinit unless I am doing it all wrong.
<m1dlg> I take that back
<SnapSnap> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10, with full disk encryption. I'm wondering if syncing with Ubuntu One undermines the security provided by full-disk encryption.
<manu__> Anybody have deep knowledge in cups ??
<llutz> SnapSnap: does ubuntu-one encrypt data?
<SnapSnap> llutz, I'm not sure. That was my concern
<llutz> SnapSnap: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-security-and-privacy-policies-does-ubuntu-one-have/
<llutz> SnapSnap: they don't so the answer to your question is: yes
<Moviuro> Hi all! Is there a HOWTO to create a USB key with ubuntu on it, to boot on a MacBook Pro with Retina? (the very latest ones)
<m1dlg> blasted internet. dropped off!
<m1dlg> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<insomniac_lemon> trism, "read <string>" works, but sudo -v does not seem to, even though searching seems to indicate that it extends the time before you need to enter a password again. It doesn't even seem like I should even need to do this, I think it doesn't even take 5-10 minutes to the point that it asks
<DarkHalo> if i'm doing an svn checkout, does it matter what directory i download it to?
<trism> insomniac_lemon: out of curiosity, which command is prompting later in the script, and is it always the same one?
<verzx> I'm getting 1mbp/s connection, yet on Windows I get 8mbp/s what's that about? Driver = rtl8192ce and Adapter = RTL8188CE
<bean_work> DarkHalo: that's not really a question.... it only matters if you want to keep your stuff organized.
<DarkHalo> well I get an error when compiling it
<DarkHalo> and it's frustrating because I follow the instructions to the leter
<DarkHalo> letter*
<inedit00> hi there
<insomniac_lemon> trism, yes, it's one of it's either sudo apt-add-repository -y or sudo apt-key add - (but that could just be because the timing is the same)
<BluesKaj> DarkHalo, as long as you compile within the same dir as the file is located then you shouldn't have problem with location
<DarkHalo> BluesKaj, thank you for your help. Does this help at all? http://pastebin.com/8g691yAr
<PlastikSpork> I am having problems with my touchpad on my laptop running 12.04... Touchpad is very sensitive, tap to click doesnt work anymore and also the touchpad options under mouse settings have disappeared.
<DarkHalo> the instructions say to compile then ./configure but it will not let me configure because it says i have to make it first. which i did and get that error
<BluesKaj> DarkHalo, find the readme file , it should give you some help about the compile sequence, but afaik ./configure is usually the first command
<DarkHalo> BluesKaj, Well I've looked at every readme file and it directs me to the page i am on. So i might have to  see if there is any way i can contact the devs
<BluesKaj> DarkHalo, what are you trying to compile?
<DarkHalo> http://bit.ly/13AFWrG
<DarkHalo> BluesKaj, this is the tutorial ^^^
<DarkHalo> BluesKaj, I've installed all prereqs with apt-get but when i go to compile the program, it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> DarkHalo, what's the file extension the actual application?
<BluesKaj> of
<zerick> Hi guys, is it possible to determine if a package was installed as a dependency for other primary package?
<trism> DarkHalo: do you have libcv-dev installed? based on a quick apt-file search that's where /usr/include/opencv/cv.h is
<kent_> hi there. Im on a wireless 3g modem internet,  is there some plugins for the unity desktop to show live date from the network in the top panel? Like, download speed etc?
<DarkHalo> trism, yes i did install them. i'll dbl check
<DarkHalo> BluesKaj, I think I may have figured it out
<BluesKaj> ok DarkHalo , good because I just recieved a call , I have to leave for a while .
<DarkHalo> BluesKaj, Thanks for the help! I'll be on in a bit as well
<iceroot> zerick: "aptitude why packagename"
<iceroot> zerick: imo that was the correct command (but i dont have aptitude installed at the moment)
<LordDeath> is ubuntu keeping a local cache of its .deb files?
<LordDeath> and is there a way to remove them?
<llutz> LordDeath: apt-get clean
<iceroot> DarkHalo: you used apt-get build-dep foobar and then "dpkg -rfakeroot in the source-package-dir?
<LordDeath> llutz: thx
<m1dlg> I cant remember who was trying to help just before my browser went on this PC, but after much flaffing about i got this using pastebinit. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5586183/
<tama_> Hello. I tried to install libgtk2.0-dev using  sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev, but its said E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. How can I fix this?
<labsin> tama: what do you get with `apt-get update`
<tama_> labsin, all clear. Fetched 72 B in 5s (12 B/s)
<tama_> Reading package lists... Done
<labsin> *apt-get upgrade
<tama_> oh, I see.
<Izzo> tama_, try sudo apt-get -f install
<tama_> Should I update it first Izzo?
<tama_> because ive tried that and still unable to install libgtk
<Izzo> try apt-get update first yes
<spason> ikonia, come in, over.
<spason> Need help with airport card in powerpc Powerbook G4.  Don't know how to make that work.
<spason> Anyone?
<drleviathan> just curious: ubuntu hasn't supported G4 in a long time.  You running debian powerpc?
<drleviathan> dunno how to help, the wireless just worked for my old G4...
<drleviathan> the last time I installed debian-powerpc
<spason> well, i have been trying to put ubuntu on it, but it has been stalling at 67%, so it was suggested that the disc was bad.  i put debian on just to make sure the computer wasn't messed up, and that worked (minus the airport wireless).  now i am putting ubuntu back on it, and hoping it will make it through the whole installation.  i read that the same problem exists in ubuntu, so i am here for help while it installs.
<spason> Something about broadcom and non-free drivers.  But I am a noob, and am not familiar with getting packages etc.  i was hoping it would just work.  :)
<drleviathan> yeah, as I recall the last ubuntu support for powerpc did not support the broadcom wireless
<spason> but there is a way on www.kernel.org, but i don't know how it all works.
<spason> i haven't done terminal-type things since dos 3.0
<spason> i'm sorry i did not mention this is 10.04, which was suggested as best for ppc
<drleviathan> google is probably your friend in this case, although maybe someone here remembers how to set up a broadcom card on ubuntu 10.X
<spason> i am crosseyed from googlez.  I swear I have done my best, I just need someone to tell me how to do it.
<drleviathan> spason, my solution back in the day was to just use an orinoco-gold PCMCIA card
<drleviathan> which just worked whenever I plugged it in
<spason> It's a powerbook
<drleviathan> the orinoco-gold was one of the better supported cards
<spason> i guess i have the b43?
<drleviathan> right, PCMCIA is the slot on the side (left, I think)
<spason> b43 broadcom
<bean__> http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/linux/how-to-wireless-networking-linux-ppc-powerbook-g4/
<bean__> that seems to say how to do it
<drleviathan> old laptops would accept a card that could slide into the side
<bean__> b43 cutter
<spason> bean: he's the guy that got me into this mess in the first place!!
<philipp_> hello
<spason> dr: lemme go look.
<spason> bean:  kudos!  That's the ticket.  Love me some jeremy morgan.
<escott> drleviathan, i still have one of those cards... not sure why i kept it
<spason> my powerbook doesn't have a pcmcia slot
<spason> it's got a modem, ethernet, 2 usb, a video and a firewire
<drleviathan> spason, I find that hard to believe, since I had a G4 powerbook myself, but I'll take your word for it.
<action09> hi, i've some freeze on 12.04 til today..virtualbox/ubuntu updates.. no clue..
<drleviathan> the pcmcia slot has a little spring loaded cover
<spason> dr: i'll take a photo if you want!  :)  Hey is there a book you folks would recommend for a newbie to get acclimated to linux?
<action09> some repos ignored.. i dunno why :(
<drleviathan> spason, here is a G4 powerbook for sale that has lots of photos.  The pcmcia slot is visible on the left side, forward of the audio phone jack:
<spason> or a tutorial on the web that isn't mind-numbing.  I'm reconsidering my switch to linux.  I can get into tech stuff and get a certain buzz from terminal commands etc, but when it all comes down to it i just want everything to be simple.  Like mac.
<drleviathan> http://www.lionoutlet.com/CheapPowerbookG4Laptop15inchWideScreen.htm
<esing> I installed ubuntu in efi mode, and it created an grub2 efi partition for me automatically. Now I want to add an efi boot entry for windows 8.  How do I add that for grub2?
<qwefqf3> tu
<qwefqf3> hi there
<digitalmetis> my compiz magic lamp doesn't work, but wobbily windows do.
<spason> doc, yup!  I don't have that- but I have a lot of other ones instead.  Can I put a picture on here?
<whzhang> where is Jack Yu
<OerHeks> spason, http://ubuntu-manual.org/  and http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ is a good start
<spason> Thanks oer
<acidburnsn0w> Hey all
<spason> Very excited- first time ubuntu has made it past 67% install.
<tekk> would you say this guide is still ok for ubuntu 12.10? http://glandium.org/blog/?p=2830
<tekk> i'm not sure how grub has changed on 12.10
<daze> Application icons in Unity panel 'systray' get cropped and are unevenly spaced. Modern 'indicators' are ok, but old-style 'tray icons' (skype, pidgin, xchat) are improperly sized, thus they get cropped about a pixel from each side and spacing between them is very small compared to the 'modern indicators'. I suspect it's hardcoded somewhere inside the Unity panel, isn't it? :/
<spason> oerhek: that's exactly what i was looking for.  thanks.
<Maccer> Hey guys, in ubuntu raring... what happened? Pulseaudio and jack no longer fight each other! This is crazy!
<vooze> Maccer: #ubuntu+1
<Maccer> vooze: You don't understand my excitement. :'( Okay, perhaps you do. It was just an outburst.
<pa> hello
<vooze> Maccer: yeah, I just realised after :D
<bean__> Maccer: this is a support channel
<bean__> so
<pa> is there any ubuntu dev in here?
<pa> i would like to propose a project, but i need some help
<Maccer> #ubuntu-devel but it's probably not what you're looking for
<OerHeks> !brainstorm | pa
<ubottu> pa: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ntzrmtthihu777> pa: I wanna hear it, though
<pa> ok
<pa> i can briefly explain
<pa> so
<pa> there is a bunch of software that helps organizing pictures, and add xmp tags to them (even if there's no software i really like)
<pa> however, i havent found anything to do the same to documents (pdf/djvu/ps/etc)
<bambam> hey how can i install software from folder ?
<bambam> total blackout
<bambam> :D
<pa> so i was thinking of a solution that would essentially integrate into nautilus
<action09> re
<pa> basically 2 things: a nautilus extension, that add a column and shows whether a file contains at least a tag or not
<action09> damn i have total freeze something like 993187... any clue please ?
<action09> nothing weird in logs.
<pa> and a little application that can be used to open certain files (even multiple selections), and spawns a gui where one can tag the selection
<pa> of course this little application has to keep a database of the tags for a directory tree and so on
<pa> but these are secondary things
<pa> ntzrmtthihu777,  doesnt it sound interesting?
<bambam> hey cmon guys
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience > bambam
<ubottu> bambam, please see my private message
<bambam> simple question. what is command to install something from folder you just downloaded
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Was it an archive of some sort? Things barely come in flat folders these days
<R00tByte>  rozynha:**********************************
<bambam> archive i unrar
<rozynha> Oieee
<aJacom> if i install lubuntu instead of ubuntu will i be able to run all the applications or will i have a reduced number of options?
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica: yes, archive. and not it is extract to folder
<ntzrmtthihu777> pa: interesting idea
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Unless it's a .deb package, you need to extract it,  cd  to the folder and then executable whatever's executable
<ntzrmtthihu777> I wish there was more customizaton to user-dirs.dirs in .config
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: *execute whatever's executable
<ntzrmtthihu777> aJacom: lubuntu comes with its own sorts of applications different than ubuntu, but you should be able to do all the same/similar things
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica:  and put it where ?
<pa> i think tagging pdf is probably even more important than tagging pictures
<pa> since pictures can be easily thumbnailed
<ntzrmtthihu777> aJacom: I was testing lubuntu via usb a while back, its comparable to normal ubuntu
<pa> and visualized in groups
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Anywhere, but the best place is where the archive wound up so you know where it is.
<aJacom> ntzrmtthihu777, gohst, my question comes because i know there are some applications built for gnome, and lubuntu uses lxde
<ntzrmtthihu777> pa: you can thumbnail pdf's too
<pa> well yes, but still you dont really know what's in there most of the times
<SonikkuAmerica> aJacom: At the very least, you shouldn't have any problems with GTK+ apps
<SonikkuAmerica> aJacom: because LXDE is GTK+ based
<leshaste> I want to set up a dlna server... I just installed mediatomb but I can't see even how to say which directory has the mp3s. How do you do that?
<Pici> pa: #ubuntu is for support only, not for making suggestions.  I believe  that the brainstorm link was alerady provided to you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pa: not that its a bad Idea
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica:  trying to install this http://sockso.pu-gh.com/
<aJacom> alright, nice, thanks
<Reme> hello, where does ubuntu 12.04 store the current wallpaper file? can't find it anywhere
<ntzrmtthihu777> Reme: you can change it with a rightclick on desktop, or do you want to modify it?
<fas> Hey guys, I'm having trouble getting my headphone jack working
<fas> The sound mixer shows it has volume
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: OK, so extract it,  cd  to the folder you extracted the stuff in from terminal and then run  ./linux.sh
<fas> I'm on 12.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> Reme: try /usr/share/backgrounds/
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: (You may need to  chmod +x  the file to make it executable)
<action09> anyone has some recent knowledge of a freeze bug on 12.04 please ? i left my Ubuntu for the weekend, come back and it freeze not several times, nothing in the logs.. i only found this post: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4001244.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> or do sh ./linux.sh
<m1dlg> I've achieved a normal text login prompt so I'm out of rescue shell now :) but can't start X, my log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5586338/ and my conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5586348/ Whats wrong still?
<marcs1989> Hello. For some reason I can't get \a to work in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica:  linux.sh    cant access
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Where did you extract the archive?
<bambam> ./downloads
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica:  where should i ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bambam: does not matter where, as long as you are there
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  yeah its on /downloads folder
<ntzrmtthihu777> cd ~/Downloads
<ntzrmtthihu777> unzip *.zip
<pa> Pici, by the way, brainstorm.ubuntu.com seems pretty terrible.. nothing personal eh.
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  yeah
<ntzrmtthihu777> cd "whatever folder is made"
<ntzrmtthihu777> ls
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  yes.. im there but what then ?
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  when it is extact
<ntzrmtthihu777> bambam: you cd'ed into the new folder?
<kprabhakar> prabhakar
<action09> marcs1989 doing a   "\a"  ?  with Alt Gr +a ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi | kprabhakar
<action09> marcs1989 doing  with the keyboard \a i meant..
<SonikkuAmerica> Funny, that works in #xubuntu
<Physicist> I still having problem with fglrx driver on kubuntu.. How can I fix it?
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  yes im in folder all the time.. question is what should i do next ??
<josef__> Hi. Is there a way to have the launcher span from absolute top-left, so that I get the close-button, menu etc lining up with the app-window?
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  how to install it
<marcs1989> action09 No, I'm doing print('\a') in a .py program
<Physicist> Nothing works when I try install fglrx drivers..
<ntzrmtthihu777> do ls and see what files are there
<ntzrmtthihu777> bambam: do ls and see what files are there
<bambam> ntzrmtthihu777:  icons  linux.sh  README.txt  Run Sockso.lnk  sockso.jar  windows.bat lib    log       resources   scripts         ssl
<DR01D-Engineer> are all of the fonts that come with Ubuntu GPL? meaning free to use for commercial logos/graphics etc
<Physicist> Any idea about how can I delete everything and install a new driver?
<action09> marcs1989  ah.. it's more python related so.. i see these links: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4467240/play-simple-beep-with-python-without-external-library
<AndreiHk`> Hey, can somebody help me with installing CGI IRC chat on my vps ? , OR where should i go to ask for help ?
<marcs1989> action09 Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: So now, run  ./linux.sh
<ntzrmtthihu777> bambam: read README.txt
<m1dlg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<action09> marcs1989  something related to visual bell maybe good luck  ;) python powah !  :)
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Do what ntzrmtthihu777 said first!!
<bambam> theres no info
<servvs> I am having issues getting my system to connect to an sstp vpn, I have the installed programs but it is not appearing in network-manager-gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Are you sure?  gedit README.txt
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica:  if you mean that linux.sh it says access denied
<ntzrmtthihu777> bambam: chmod +x linux.sh
<ntzrmtthihu777> ./linux.sh
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam ^ Run that after you chmod
<bambam> SonikkuAmerica:  yeah now there is happening something
<SonikkuAmerica> bambam: Good, it should be running the script.
<ntzrmtthihu777> trying to compile a program in gcc, but it cannot find usb.h
<ntzrmtthihu777> locate usb.h shows I do have it.
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Is it in the proximity of the .c file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> no.
<servvs> I am having issues getting my system to connect to an sstp vpn, I have the installed programs but it is not appearing in network-manager-gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Then where is it? It should be in the same folder as the .c file, unless you explicity wrote code that says it's somewhere else.
<ntzrmtthihu777> it is in my /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic/include/ in various subfolders
<action09> ok so now system is stable, but can't reach several repos: extras.ubuntu.com ignored dl.google.com stable/main Ognored too.. any help ? :)
<cat_> Hi guys - I'm having trouble creating a bootable cd (note, not dvd) of 12.10 on windows 7.
<cat_> Is 12.10 still able to fit on a cd  ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: use the windows program burn cdcc
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: how big is the iso?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Then there should be a line in preprocessor that says [ #include "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-25-generic/include/usb.h" ] IIRC
<spason> Bean, yous till here?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Or wherever it happens to be
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: well that is irritating. other projects, I ust gotta do #include <foo.h>
<cat_> Ah, it seems that this cd is too small. Is there a minimal size version of ubuntu that could be used as a live cd ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: alternate install
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: It seems that the iso is too large
<spason> I just put 10.04 on a ppc powerbook g4, and it worked.  When i updated the driver for the wireless card, after i rebooted, the screen is blank.  but it made the drumming sound etc, and i think loaded correctly.  I just can't see it.  Anyone know what i can do?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: If it's <foo.h> that's typically because it's in the standard C function set.
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks, will give it a go
<DR01D-Engineer> people still use cds?
<spason> people with old computers do!
<DR01D-Engineer> oh
<ntzrmtthihu777> DR01D-Engineer: no reason to use 4gb when 700mb would do the trick
<streulma> people with Mac do!
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: Actually, could you point me towards this install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> patently wasteful
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: And it needs quotes in order to work, given it's not a stock C library. (Once again, IIRC; I haven't taken C/C++ in 3 months)
<DR01D-Engineer> i just use usb for everything
<spason> i'm trying to keep my machines going by switching to linux, but it's a little more intimidating that i was hoping.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: releases.ubuntu.com/quantal
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: Many thanks
<DR01D-Engineer> i dont even have an optical drive on my pc.... if i want movies my ps3 plays blurays
<ntzrmtthihu777> not a problem
<spason> anyone know what my video problem might be?
<spason> it worked fine the first go-round.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DR01D-Engineer: see? just as your situation prevents the use of a disc, others prevent the use of a dvd or usb stick
<ntzrmtthihu777> spason: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<streulma> spason: no don't know, I have used Ubuntu on a G4 :)
<spason> ntz: while it is running?
<streulma> thinking... to run Ubuntu only on my Macbook Air...
<c|oneman> I read a few docs but I still don't understand load averages from top. I'm at ~1.1 on a dualcore system, which would indicate some activity, but CPU usage is always at around 98% idle
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: Sorry for being dense - but which of the downloads on that page is the alternate install ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lemme see
<streulma> cloneman: then your computer has 98% nothing to do
<c|oneman> then why is my load 1.0?
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Actually, this might help: http://cboard.cprogramming.com/linux-programming/100137-how-include-usb-h.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: do you have a torrent client?
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: <3
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: It worked?
<Fuzzles_> i upgraded to kde 4.10 but when i add a widget the menu is really white?
<spason> Didn't work.  Any other thoughts?  It says ubuntu when it first starts to load, but not in the nice pretty way it's sposed to, and then it is blank screen.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: oh wow, quantal does not include an alternate. I must say, in warning, that my experience with quantal was horrible. may as well stick with precise as it has 5-year support
<SonikkuAmerica> Fuzzles_: What do you mean? (This is actually a good question for #kubuntu by the way)
<spason> but if i press certain keys it makes a rejection noise, like it is loaded up.
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777: The distro isn't really important - just need a live cd to help a friend get some files off an old pc!
<spason> can i change the video somehow from a live cd and have it be that way when the hard drive boots?
<streulma> cat_: use Ubuntu 12.04
<streulma> cat_: it fits on a normal cd
<cat_> streulma: Awesome, thanks :)
<Fuzzles_> SonikkuAmerica: when i click on the panel to add widgets the meny with the widgets is white and not the the theme colour
<Areone> Anyone know how to type fractions in Libreoffice.  I never had a need to do it in Linux and in Windoze I would just ALT 0189 etc.  I know how to do escape sequences from command line too but baffled in Libreoffice
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: gotcha. as streulma said, precise does fit on a cd.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Areone: not a clue, lemme see
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777, streulma: Thanks guys, will report back if I get stuck :)
<spason> I guess i will reinstall ubuntu and try again?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: yup, that did the trick, installed libusb-dev
<SonikkuAmerica> Areone: Use a formula - Insert > Object > Formula (the one with the square root of a, not the "fx" symbol)
<billybob000> when i connect to ubuntu's remote desktop sharing service (i believe vino is the default), i just get a black screen
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Awesome.
<SonikkuAmerica> Areone: and then type {X} over {Y} (where X and Y are numbers or variables; don't forget the { and }!)
<billybob000> using ubuntu 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> Areone: try entering it as 0 3/4 or whatever is appropriate, auto correct should snatch it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Areone: what libreoffice program are you using?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fuzzles_: Hmmm... don't think I can help on that one... sorry
<Fuzzles_> SonikkuAmerica: its ok its just with the air theme might be a bug
<Areone> I'm using calc at the moment, but I'd also like to be able to do it writer as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> Fuzzles_: Probably... check in the #kubuntu channel.
<Fuzzles_> SonikkuAmerica: ok thanks
<Areone> It's not really for the mathematical aspect of the fraction as much as it is the look of it.  Initially I created the file on a Windows machine just using escape codes for the ascii equivalent of the fraction, but using ALT 0189 etc doesn't work the same
<billybob000> anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone > billybob000
<ubottu> billybob000, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> billybob000: try alt+f1
<billybob000> ntzrmtthihu777: nope, didn't work
<ntzrmtthihu777> no clue, then. thats my generic solution to black screen
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do you apply a patch file in ubuntu precise
<segin> I have an issue with CPU frequency scaling
<cat_> ntzrmtthihu777, streulma: Do you know how much RAM 12.04 live cd requires ?
<segin> 'cpufreq-info' states 'available frequency steps: 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz', but also says 'current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.'
<segin> I am unable to set the frequency to 1200MHz
<ntzrmtthihu777> cat_: not too much
<streulma> cat_: I think 512
<segin> How do I lock it to be 1200MHz all day, every day?
<cat_> Ok, cool
<ntzrmtthihu777> linux in general does not need very much
<ascorbic> segin: It might no longer be the case, but you used to have to set jumpers on your motherboard to change CPU frequency
<josef__> Is there a way to have the launcher span from absolute top-left, so that I get the close-button, menu etc lining up with the app-window?
<segin> ascorbic: There are systems that have jumpers AND also support software frequency scaling?
<ascorbic> segin: Maybe this is what you're looking for? http://askubuntu.com/questions/142688/cpu-frequency-scaling-for-12-04
<segin> ascorbic: The problem is that these GUI tools aren't working at all.
<segin> ascorbic: Something is "locking out" the higher frequency.
<segin> It's an Intel Core 2 Duo, by the way.
<ascorbic> segin: Sorry, I'm not experienced with that particular problem
<streulma> where is the man that could yesterday not install shell extensions ?
<sw> hi. what's the package name for MySQL development libraries?
<AsgardBSD> Is it a bad thing to shrink a root partition (root partition)?
<AsgardBSD> I mean, does shrinking it will prevent linux from booting?
<AsgardBSD> non-llvm
<AsgardBSD> Or may it success
<sw> hi. what's the package name for MySQL development libraries?
<Denommus> why. Why would anyone want to fragment display servers? Why won't canonical have some sense and use Wayland?
<ascorbic> AsgardBSD: Should work
<pa> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/30604/
<trism> sw: probably want libmysqlclient-dev
<wool> Denommus, it won't matter: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3MDY
<roasted> Question - is there a way to change the arrangement of items within Nautilus of 12.04? It goes Devices, Bookmarks, Computer. I'm curious if I can arrange it Devices, Computer, Bookmarks. Eh?
<Denommus> wool: Canonical is completely crazy, since they also announced that Unity will be converted to Qt/QML: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/unity-next-project-announced
<Denommus> what the hell do they have in mind?
<ntzrmtthihu777> roasted: good idea
<roasted> ntzrmtthihu777: I have so many "bookmarks" that my "computer" items are shoved so far down. :(
<pat> HELLO ALL - I need to remote into my Ubuntu box using RDP but also use RDP on another box using 3389. How do I change the listening port for xrdp and what port should I use?
<wool> pat, I haven't checked, but is there a configuration file for xrdp at /etc/default/xrdp ?
<nurupo> i want space key to be pressed when i press mouse wheel. can somebody suggest something?
<itechcom> hi
<wool> pat, looks as though it does put configuration there. Okay, I wonder if saying 'port=3390' in there works
<itechcom> yup
<shozemy> Hello everyone. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 alpha on my ARM Chromebook and I can't get flash player to work at all. I also get the "no such file or directory" when I run locale in the terminal
<itechcom> which linux you're using?
<shozemy> itechcom chrubuntu
<shozemy> itechcom so that would be ch root I presume
<wool> shozemy: "Turns out the only way is to extract it from the actual chromeOS on this already and then transfer it over. Thanks for all the help though!" -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/having-trouble-installing-flash-player-onto-chrubuntu-on-the-arm-based-chromebook-4175444859/
<Anarkie> any russian?
<Taev> how can i tell if my linux distro is detecting my USB wireless NIC?
<useru> taev lspci
<Taev> i dont see it
<Taev> is there some way to force ubuntu to look for new hardware?
<ntzrmtthihu777> roasted: I think it would be a good idea to be able to add stuff to the default "standard folders" ad-hoc
<useru> teav lspci | grep Wireless
<Taev> is there a way i can check to see if Ubuntu supports a F5D8053 N Wireless USB NIC?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: are you listening?
<Taev> its not showing up
<Taev> but im using 8.04
<useru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382798
<Taev> i want to know if it will be supported by the latest distro
<Taev> that im going to install now
<ntzrmtthihu777> well the easiest way to get info is to search google for your card name and the version you are gonna install
<Taev> ty ntg
<Taev> ntzrmtthihu777,
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do you check which version of xorg you have? cli or gui is fine
<Taev> btw if i want to continue my RAID 0, I want the Alternate Install CD version, yes?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: I believe so, but quantal does not have an alternate
<Taev> ive got 12.04.2-alternative
<Taev> thats the newest LTS ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes. !lts | Taev
<Taev> ive used 8.04 LTS for a long time
<Taev> its served me well
<ntzrmtthihu777> !lts | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Taev> oh god.. does this have Unity?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: you can get rid of it
<Taev> if that is the primary concern of many users
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: I did :D
<Taev> why include it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> because sometimes businesses do stupid things, like remove the start menu from win$8
<Taev> i love Ubuntu but i really think its going in the wrong direction
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: if you don't mind installing a remastered ubuntu I find that pinguy os 12.04 is damn nice
<Taev> trying to prevent direct su access, unity, so on so forth, infact i was actually banned from here once for telling a guy what he wanted, how to be root
<Taev> not sudo
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm trying to create a bootable Windows 7 USB on Ubuntu. I created an NTFS partition on my USB drive (/dev/sdd1) but only the drive, not the partition number will show up in UNetBootin. Anybody know how I can go about this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: exactly what you mean?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: easily done, sudo su
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: I suppose you intend to have multiple partitions on said drive?
<DeltaHeavy> mtzrmtthihu777: No, I usually run Linux through Virtual Box
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: save yourself some time, type ntz and then hit tab
<Taev> well mine was different
<Jofironses> Hello, could someone suggest me a program i could use to check samba/windows drives in my local network?
<Taev> you create a password for root account once logged in
<Raac> does anyone else have trouble accessing youtube right now
<Taev> that allows you log in as root
<DeltaHeavy> ntzrmtthihu777: Awesome, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Taev: also easily done
<Taev> well i was banned for 24 hours for it
<Taev> Sudo only, apparently
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: so you have an ubuntu vbox, right? and you want to create a bootable win7 usb?
<Jordan_U> Taev: This channel is for support related discussion only, please move other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<memand> Hey guys, I'm installing ubuntu for one of my friends that has never used linux before 12.10 or 12.04?
<memand> And why?
<DeltaHeavy> ntzrmtthihu777: Nope, I'm actually using a hardrive I had laying around with an old install of Ubuntu on it. This box is a brick till I get an OS on it.
<Gabb0> Hi.  12.04 Server.  I have a PC that has a USB external HDD connected.. it is mounted in fstab.  How can I force a fsck on the external HDD on reboot?  I can fsck all drives if that's easier...thanks.
<Taev> sorry jordan_u
<Gabb0> 12.04... for support reasons.
<ntzrmtthihu777> memand: 12.04, because 12.10 screwed me royaly
<Jordan_U> memand: Are they the type of person that likes to upgrade often, or rarely?
<Taev> btw i just want to say never try updating your OS via the Adept thing, it completely hosed my system
<DeltaHeavy> memand: 12.04, if he doesn't know how to upgrade himself, and you're not going to deal with it for him, he won't have to.
<Taev> i tried recovery, and it just stalls
<Taev> im just reinstalling now
<Jofironses> Gabb0: You can probably do it by specifying the UUID
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: so you are currently on a full ubuntu system and want to create a win7 bootstick to fix the other hdd?
<memand> Jordan_U ntzrmtthihu777 DeltaHeavy: 12.04 it is :)
<DeltaHeavy> ntzrmtthihu777, Yes
<memand> Thanks for the replies :)
<pat> wool - Believe I tried that already. Can't seem to pull it up.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and you say it only shows the drive, and not the partition #?
<memand> Is the 64-bit "stable"?
<Jofironses> Hello, does any one know a program I could use to check samba/windows drives in my local network?
<ntzrmtthihu777> memand: always did the trick for me
<DeltaHeavy> ntzrmtthihu777, however I think I just managed to get UNetBootIn to recognize my NTFS partition. Did it with fdisk/mkfs instead of gparted and it worked for some reason =S
<DeltaHeavy> Not sure if I did something else in gparted that messed it up.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: sometimes gui apps just dont do the trick
<Jordan_U> Gabb0: What filesystem is it and why can't you just unmount it and run fsck normally?
<Gabb0> Jofironses, : thanks
<memand> ntzrmtthihu777: 64-bit?
<DeltaHeavy> ntzrmtthihu777, Yeah, seems odd but oh well. Hopefully this will all work now and I get myself in my usual setup. Hate this kind of downtime.
<Gabb0> jordan_, i am not that adept with the mount command.
<DeltaHeavy> memand: How much RAM does your friend have?
<memand> DeltaHeavy: 4 gigs
<Taev> i use a variation of mount -t vfat /dev/whatever
<ddssc> hey how do I jail user to be able to view only his home dir? chmod or something, the easiest syntax plz
<ntzrmtthihu777> memand: yeah, and if you have more than 4gb of ram 64bit is needed to utilize it\
<Taev> it used to work for floppies
<DeltaHeavy> memand: Get 64-bit
<memand> DeltaHeavy ntzrmtthihu777: Cool, thanks :)
<memand> ANOTHER (WINDOZE) ONE BITES THE DUST!!!
<segin> Taev: lsusb for USB, not lspci
<segin> Taev: The last guy didn't pay attention, most of these people don't.
<segin> sorry, for your wireless
<ddssc> hey how do I jail user to be able to view only his home dir? chmod or something, the easiest syntax plz
<ntzrmtthihu777> ddssc: I think you would have to chmod everything else
<ddssc> basically I want the user to be able to traverse only his home dir , cd .. shouldn't land him in /home/
<DeltaHeavy> ddssc: chroot
<ddssc> ntzrmtthihu777, please elaborate. chmod is a complex thing..
<ntzrmtthihu777> ddssc: not really. chmod +x adds executable status, -x removes it. w write, r read
<DeltaHeavy> ddssc: chroot does EXACTLY what you're asking for.
<ddssc> is there a way in unix in general to say this: user A has rwx rights for the following dirs: X,Y,Z ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: no, that would not do what he wants
<Jordan_U> DeltaHeavy: No, it doesn't.
<nell> Does anyone here use the g400 mouse with linux?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, chmod +rxw the-dir as that user, sudo if needed
<ddssc> so I'm basically looking to whitelist dir access, as opposed to blacklisting it, which I understand is unix default behavior
<DeltaHeavy> Jordan_U, ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.serverschool.com/dedicated-servers/what-is-a-chroot-jail/
<putterson> Hello, I am looking for a resource on how to configure the cmake files for my project so I will be able to run make install and have the software installed on my ubuntu system
<Jordan_U> ddssc: Chmod is not the right tool for this job. There are many tools that can get you this, none of them (that I know of) particularly easy to setup properly. Among the options are emulating Ubuntu's "guest session" (which uses Apparmor to sandbox the user), and using a chroot jail.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DeltaHeavy: chrooting into his home dir would deny him *any* programs
<Jordan_U> DeltaHeavy: Sorry, I read your first comment as "chmod does exactly what you're looking for".
<ddssc> cmon this can't be THAT hard srsly guys... all I want is when I grand user SSH access to my system, is not to be able to nose around other people's dirs, and other system dirs
<putterson> I have only found resources showing how to package software that already "make install"s correctly
<ntzrmtthihu777> all programs are, in general, stored in /bin and /usr/bin, so he wouuld be in fact unable to access other dirs, but it would be a useless session
<marcs1989> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 on a Toshiba Satellite c655 and I can't get sound to work. I'm not muted on either youtube or my actual sound bar, and it doesn't work with \a commands either. Sound will not play through either my head phones or my computer speakers. This has been happening occasionally, and if I restart the PC the issue goes away, but it's getting a little annoying having to do that all the time.
<ntzrmtthihu777> a certain setup needs xorg >= 1.5, X -version gives me xserver 1.11.3, is this what I need
<marcs1989> If this helps, after searching the web I found something that suggested I do 'killall pulseaudio' but that hasn't helped. I don't hear the startup drum beat either.
<ddssc> ok one more question, when a new user is created via adduser, and is not assigned to no particular group, that user has rwx only on his home dir?
<memand> I just want to make sure that I'm going to give him a nice experience with ubuntu (my friend who is going to use Linux for his first time) and did a google search for ubuntu and his laptop (Lenovo x121e) and it seems that 11.10 should work like a charm, so I'm guessing that never versions (12.04) should also work?
<Guest10409> Need help... installed ATI graphics driver on my Toshiba laptop and then I was in Compiz changing settings and then X crashed... On restart I get purple screen of death.
<memand> (I don't kno how much changed since 11.10)
<memand> Guest10409: go to another tty and uninstal the defected driver
<memand> and reinstall a working one
<Guest10409> memand:  tty?
<servvs> is there a way to have a default where all traffic goes through a VPN and then specify some traffic to not go through the vpn?
<memand> Guest10409: pres Ctrl + Alt + F2
<memand> Guest10409: then you get a terminal
<Jordan_U> !sound | marcs1989
<ubottu> marcs1989: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest10409> memand:  i pressed ctrl+alt+f2 and nothing happens
<servvs> is there a way to have a default where all traffic goes through a VPN and then specify some traffic to not go through the vpn?
<ntzrmtthihu777> memand: nooooo
<ddssc> when a new user is created via adduser, and is not assigned to any particular group, that user has rwx only on his home dir. correct?
<memand> Guest10409: Try Ctrl + Alt + F1-5
<memand> ntzrmtthihu777: ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> you do not get a terminal like that, that will drop out of the desktop
<Guest10409> memand: nothing....
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh lol, my bad.
<ntzrmtthihu777> memand: continue
<memand> ntzrmtthihu777: lol :D
<Guest10409> memand:  still solid purple screen
<memand> Hmmm, that is strange Guest10409
<memand> ntzrmtthihu777: Any sugestions on what to do if Guest10409 can't change tty?
<Guest10409> memand:  i went into grub and set nomodeset but got an error
<Jordan_U> marcs1989: Also, there was a major rework of the audio driver framework in linux 3.9, so it might be worth trying a 3.9 or newer kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , though be aware that upgrading the kernel could very likely break many other things.
<memand> Guest10409: I must say that I don't remember all the grub settings, but give me a sec :)
<memand> Ubuntu uses grub2 right????
<Guest10409> no 1.99 is what i see
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest10409: memand: grub2 == 1.99
<iceroot> memand: yes, ubuntu is used grub2 (which is having the version 1.9x
<Guest10409> well thats confusing lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> memand: Guest10409: binary counting
<memand> iceroot ntzrmtthihu777 Guest10409: just rading the wiki... brb :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> alot of software starts at version 0
<servvs> is there a way to have a default where all traffic goes through a VPN and then specify some traffic to not go through the vpn?
<Guest10409> I'm ready to toss the damn computer out the window
<Rokkross> Guest10409: Do it.
<Rokkross> Please.
<Guest10409> hehe
<Rokkross> Jk, what's the problem?
<Guest10409> blank purple screen on boot 12.04
<Rokkross> Purple? I'm not sure what that would be.
<Guest10409> ubuntu boot screen but no logo
<Guest10409> at first ubuntu boot screen with logo and now i just get blank purple screen...
<Rokkross> Odd.
<marcs1989> jordan_u Thanks!
<Rokkross> I realize that this was suggested earlier, but are you sure you can't switch to a tty?
<memand> Rokkross: He did an install of a new ATI driver, if you did not see :)
<Rokkross> memand: I saw
<memand> Rokkross: :)
<Guest10409> how do you get to tty???  press cntrl alt f3 when i get to purple boot screen?
<memand> Rokkross: Can't he choose to go to a command line from grub?
<Rokkross> Yes, try it then.
<Rokkross> memand: Yes, he can
<Guest10409> Yes i can get to command line from grub
<Rokkross> In grub, remove the options "quiet" and "splash" and add "text"
<memand> I don't remeber how though, I'm reading the wiki
<Rokkross> Guest10409: You don't want grub's command line, mind you.
<Guest10409> im in recovery mode and there is an option to drop to root shell prompt
<Guest10409> ohh ok
<Jordan_U> marcs1989: You're welcome. Please keep me updated on how things go, and also try #alsa and #pulseadio .
<Rokkross> Guest10409: So what drivers were you using before? VESA?
<Guest10409> just the regular non-proprietary driver that came with ubuntu
<Rokkross> Also, could you do us a favor and choose a nickname? It makes it easier to recognize you. Just type /nick and then the nickname you want.
<Rokkross> Huh, weird.
<Rokkross> Why do you need the proprietary one? Gaming?
<Guest10409> how do you change nichname without exiting chat
<Rokkross> Guest10409: I just told you
<Rokkross> /nick and then your nick
<King_of_Worms> is anyone online who can help me find the right driver for 12.10 for using my ethernet jack?
<PlastikSpork> ok changed my name to this
<selena2013> hello
<Rokkross> Okay PlastikSpork, are you at the purple screen?
<King_of_Worms> yo
<Rokkross> Or wait, skip the purple screen stuff actually
<Rokkross> We'll try something else instead of switching to another tty
<PlastikSpork> at purple screen
<anoe> hi there, simple question: when ubuntu update manager is launched, it show updates available. If I untick any of those updates, should they show up again next time the update manager is launched? I think it's not like that for mine. How can I change this behaviour, or install the previously non-installed stuff?
<King_of_Worms> hey, can anyone help me with driver issues?
<ntzrmtthihu777> King_of_Worms: I wouldn't use 12.10, its damn crappy
<King_of_Worms> fair enough
<King_of_Worms> I will go back to an older version.
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: Well if you're there already, try switching to a tty again I guess.
<ntzrmtthihu777> first off, you needa know what kinda ethernet card you have
<selena2013> 12.10 is good
<Rokkross> ctrl alt F1 through F6
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross which F key?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lspci -nnv whoud do it
<PlastikSpork> ok
<Rokkross> Any of those
<Rokkross> As long as it's not higher than F6
<Rokkross> higher ones are video terminals.
<Rokkross> not ttys
<King_of_Worms> How can I find out what my ethernet card is?
<PlastikSpork> nothing happens.  its like its locked up
<ntzrmtthihu777> King_of_Worms: lspci -nnv
<Rokkross> Okay.
<Rokkross> Reboot and in grub's menu, press "e" to edit the config before booting
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross ok
<King_of_Worms> I did that
<King_of_Worms> is it under ethernet controller?
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: ok now what
<Rokkross> Once there, find the line with the options with "quiet" and "splash"
<PlastikSpork> yup
<Rokkross> Remove those options, and enter "text" and "nomodeset"
<King_of_Worms> ntzrmtthihu777: it says it's AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet
<Rokkross> This is just to see if you can boot into a non-graphical session at all. Since you removed the splash screen you'll be able to see everything the terminal spits out while booting
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: ok now press F10?
<Rokkross> Yep.
<Rokkross> assuming that's what you need to boot. I tend to forget these things unless I'm doing them XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> King_of_Worms: alrighty, note that somewhere. now, you should be able to find the driver using jockey-gtk. but in quantal that got merged into software center
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: i was at tty now i get error...  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: sdb Asking for cache date failed
<King_of_Worms> ntzrmtthihu777: how do i access this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: I have a multitrack cd image (1 .cue and 2 .bin files [data and music]), how do I burn this to cd?
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross:  Assuming drive cache write through
<ntzrmtthihu777> King_of_Worms: open software center, and check the tabs at top for software sources
<ubuntu22> I am trying to update my 12.04 os and I am getting error "Not all updates can be installed."  This is causing me to not be able to update linux headers
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Hare you tried opening the .cue file in Brasero?
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: The first thing is said after login is:  CIFS VFS: default security mechanism requested.  THe default security mechanism will be upgraded from ntim to ntlmv2 in kernel release 3.3
<Jordan_U> s/Hare/Have/
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: yes, gave an error and did not work
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: I honestly don't know what to say there. That doesn't seem remotely related to your video driver though.
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross:  Toss it out the window?
<Rokkross> No no
<Rokkross> I just don't know exactly what CIFS is.
<klingo> hello, how would one optimize root dirs to ssd vs hdd ? which ones are more static and which one are changed frequently? i know that /var/ is changed freq. but what about others?
<mJayk> test
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross it has something to do with SAMBA
<PlastikSpork> It is trying to mount network drives I think
<mJayk> Anyone here run IRSSI ?
<tekk> anyone know of any kvm/qemu changes in 3.5.x kernels from 3.2.x ? i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and a lot of issues have gone away and performance and IO have increased
<tekk> wonder if its a co-incidence
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: You're absolutely sure that you weren't having problems before updating your driver to the proprietary one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: I'ma try using acetoneiso
<Rokkross> Also did you replace any other packages with proprietary ones?
<rats_> mJayk: i DO BUT TO A LIMITTED EXTENT
<OerHeks> tekk that takes some time searching the change logs
<rats_> sry for caps
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross I had issue after installing Teamviewer... my touchpad driver dissapeard and had to reinstall
<Rokkross> rats_: CHECK YOUR MESSAGE BEFORE PRESSING ENTER :D
<mJayk> rats its ok i just figured it out, couldnt work out how to switch between windows
<mJayk> rats  id failed to setup tags properly
<yigit> is there anyone who is good ad assembly ? I want to write from right to left on LCD
<rats_> ok thats good mJayk
<Rokkross> mJayk: alt + a number key
<Rokkross> But I'm assuming you already did find that out
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross:  HEY!!! I finally got to login and im at command prompt
<mJayk> Rokkross merci beats /window 3
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: We call it a terminal on gnu systems :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: excellent! now you can do something
<tekk> yeaaaap
<PlastikSpork> OK
<tekk> just wondered if anyone knew anything obvious ;)
<Rokkross> So, you replaced your old driver with a new one?
<Rokkross> Let's just try removing the new one for the hell of it. Is that an option?
<PlastikSpork> yes lets remove it
<Rokkross> apt-get autoremove whateverthepackagenamewas
<Untitled1> How do I install 12.10 desktop version on a UEFI-only machine?
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: What error message?
<PlastikSpork> how do i know what the package name was?
<Untitled1> The instructions on the UEFI site say to boot BIOS installers from USB. Which don't work.
<Untitled1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FuZi0N> hello
<FuZi0N> We want to have bob and charlie able to work together on /home/charlie/groupfile.txt.
<FuZi0N> how do i accomplish this?
<FuZi0N> i could put them in same usergroup
<FuZi0N> but the problem is that bob and alice already belong to a user group so they can share files
<FuZi0N> is it possible to have a user apart of multiple usergroups?
<FloodBot1> FuZi0N: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> Untitled1: Burn to a DVD, boot from said DVD, install normally.
<Untitled1> FuZi0N: User can belong to as many groups as you want
<Untitled1> Just add them in /etc/group
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: You installed it
<FuZi0N> hmm
<nikitis> Hey i'm trying to mount a USB Drive on boot automatically.  When i do it manually it mounts, but when in Fstab it does not.  The directory it's supposed to mount to is empty.  What could be going wrong?
<Untitled1> My machine does not have DVD
<Jordan_U> Untitled1: Or, dd the iso file to a USB drive (be *very* careful with dd as it could wipe the wrong drive if you're not carefull), then boot from USB, then install normally.
<Untitled1> And I have no USB DVD drive.
<PlastikSpork> yeah but not from terminal... ubuntu told me i had additional drivers to install
<Untitled1> And that also doesn't work.
<Untitled1> The USB stick needs to be set up with UEFI partition.
 * Rokkross facepalms
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: If you have a video driver that works for you, don't replace it
<Rokkross> ever
<Rokkross> EVER
<Untitled1> How do I create a UEFI bootable USB stick with Ubuntu on it?
<mJayk> tt
<Untitled1> All I have right now is a Windows 8 machine with a single USB port, a blank USB drive, and the Ubuntu 12.10 ISO.
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: I had that  driver installed in the windows install version of Ubuntu and it worked great.l.. I think what i did was installed the driver and then didnt reboot the system before messing around with compiz
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: frakk, lemme get it again
<ntzrmtthihu777> Untitled1: then do a cd, ubuntu is small enough to do that
<Untitled1> What part of "I don't have a DVD or CD drive" was unclear?
<mJayk> Untitled1 I believe your best bet is to disable UEFI in the bios ?
<Untitled1> There is no BIOS.
<Untitled1> THERE IS ONLY UEFI.
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: Compiz shouldn't affect booting though. At least I don't think.
<mJayk> you confuse me
<Nach0z> hey guys, I'm runnin ubuntu 10.04, and I cannot get this sonofagun to either A. use the intel instead of vesa drivers, or B. detect my actual screen size. it thinks it's 1024x768 when it should be 1366x768. any advice?
<Untitled1> (This is a Samsung 700t Core i5 based laptop/tablet)
<FuZi0N> Untitled1: yes
<FuZi0N> addgroup newgroup
<FuZi0N> adduser charlie newgroup
<FuZi0N> adduser bob newgroup
<FuZi0N> i did that
<FuZi0N> so they should both be in the same group correct?
<FloodBot1> FuZi0N: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> Untitled1: read the articles about ubuntu and samsung and uefi before installing it
<Untitled1> Fuzi0N: You need to re-login for the system to "see" your new group
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: I have a solution
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | Untitled1
<ubottu> Untitled1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iceroot> Untitled1: there is a bug on samsumg notebooks were the notebook can be destroyed
<nikitis> To Anyone.  Is it no longer possible to automount on boot USB HDD's inside a /home/user directory anymore?
<OerHeks> iceroot +1
<Rokkross> type this in the terminal: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: ok... what do you have in mind?
<Untitled1> iceroot: I read the "install Ubuntu on UEFI" article, which says to start by booting from BIOS/MBR. Doesn't work.
<Untitled1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MoPac> So I'm having trouble getting gDevilspie scripts to automatically move a window to a certain viewport/workspace. Has anyone here succeeded with that?  It's annoying to have a jumble of Devilspie and Compiz settins
<Rokkross> That should show your most recently installed packages
<Untitled1> What particular Samsung article are you talking about, iceroot?
<Rokkross> Find one related to your video driver and remove it
<iceroot> Untitled1: read the articles about destroyed notebooks
<mJayk> Untitled1 what iceroot said samsung devices being bricked is all over the googlebox
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross: why doesn't linux come with a restore point option like windows has?
<Untitled1> So, can't get there from here?
#ubuntu 2013-03-05
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: it seems it did not work because the bin and cue did not have the same name, but i have 2 bin and I can't have both be the same name, right?
<Untitled1> I guess I'll come back when Ubuntu has actual UEFI support then.
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: Certain filesystems do allow for full restore images.
<Rokkross> I think ZFS does.
<Untitled1> nilfs2 allows for arbitrary checkpoints.
<Untitled1> I <3 nilfs2
<iceroot> Untitled1: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<Rokkross> I honestly don't know that much about filesystems. I'll learn eventually.
<iceroot> Untitled1: ubuntu jas uefi support
<OerHeks> Ubuntu comes with a data backup solution, so you can backup your system too.
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Untitled1> iceroot: Great! Assuming I'm OK with the weird hardware bricking risk, how do I boot the Ubuntu installer on an UEFI-only box?
<iceroot> Untitled1: ask your maufactor how to boot from usb
<mJayk> Untitled1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<nikitis> I suggest returning it to manufacturer
<mJayk> Untitled1: everything you need should be there
<Untitled1> mJayk: If you scroll back, you see that I read that link. That link requires you to create a MBR boot stick to install for UEFI.
<Untitled1> That only works if your laptop can boot from MBR.
<Untitled1> I need to be all-UEFI, all the time.
<Untitled1> So, there exists no UEFI-only install media for Ubuntu?
<nikitis> use windows then
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross:  whats your suggestion to get this laptop up and running again?
<mJayk> Untitled1: sadly I wont because I wasnt in the channel then :)
<Untitled1> nikitis: All helpful today I see.
<iceroot> Untitled1: sure, the normal ubuntu iso
<Rokkross> PlastikSpork: Did you type in the command I told you to?
<iceroot> Untitled1: its not ubuntu fault if your hardware can not boot from usb
<nikitis> Manufacturers aren't going to get the hint unless people start returning their hardware
<Untitled1> iceroot: Where are the UEFI boot files for that iso? Can I put those on my UEFI boot partition?
<Untitled1> iceroot: My hardware can boot from USB just fine. If it has UEFI system partitions.
<mJayk> Untitled1:  it doesnt work like that
<iceroot> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PlastikSpork> I didn't see what you typed..
<Rokkross> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<Untitled1> I understand.
<Rokkross> That should show your most recently installed packages. Find one related to your video driver
<Rokkross> it should say "ati" somewhere
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: seems to be working
<PlastikSpork> gotcha hold on
<nikitis> So does anyone know if mounting usb hdd's can still be mounted anywhere besides /media?
<Rokkross> If the output is too long and you don't see any package related to it, try typing the same thing but like this: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ " | less
<maki_> hi, how can I pass options to the time command?
<maki_> when i try time -v it tries to run "-v"
<Untitled1> When I trick the bios into trying to boot from a regular syslinux (for example) prepared USB stick, it looks at the stick, then decides there's no UEFI firmware on that stick, and moves on to the firmware on the built-in disk.
<celso> people, curently i am using vgaswitcheroo to shutdown my ati hd5470 card to use the intel hd3000 but for a unknown reason, when i setup the stuff in rc.local file, it disables my sound card. it simply doesn't detect it. I think its because of the "sleep 6" comand that i had there. i can remove it but i will make my system freeze on boot.  but if i remove it, it detects my sound card. What to do?
<Untitled1> If I can put UEFI firmware for Ubuntu onto a UEFI partition on a USB stick, then I can boot Ubuntu from that USB stick. <-- this is my assertion
<iceroot> Untitled1: the link says that only the amd64  version supports uefi
<Untitled1> Yes, and that's the version I'm using.
<Untitled1> I can read. I've followed the page.
<Untitled1> The page requires using a MBR-capable BIOS to boot the installer.
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross how do you display that page by page... a whole bunch just flew by the screen
<Untitled1> After which you can install on UEFI media.
<Rokkross> I just said
<Rokkross> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ " | less
<Rokkross> notice the change at the end
<FuZi0N> Untitled1: i just re-logged in but it still says permission denied
<maki_> hi, when i try "time -v program" it tries to run "-v", how can I pass an option to time?
<Untitled1> Did you set the permissions of the file and directory to 664/775?
<Untitled1> By default, group is not given write permission.
<nikitis> So no one knows about USB HDD's?
<FuZi0N> i cant even access the directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: what are you trying to do
<Untitled1> FuZi0N: Is the group able to read every directly from root to that location?
<Untitled1> Once you're there, is the group set for the directory?
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: i'm trying to have fstab mount a usb hdd on boot to /home/user/Backup dir.  But it's not happening.  If I manually mount it afterwards, it's fine.
<Untitled1> And is the permission on the directory 775? (rwxrwxr-x)
<anew> httpd command not found on ubuntu 10.0... what do i do ?
<Untitled1> nikitis: You probably are suffering from a late-appearing mount.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: pastebin your fstab and lemme have a look at it
<Untitled1> Use an udev rule to trigger the mount command. Or switch to systemd ;-)
<iceroot> anew: sounds like you want to start apache2
<anew> start apache2 ?
<iceroot> anew: what is your real question?
<FuZi0N> Untitled1 how do i set the group for a specific directory?
<anew> that is my question... how do i use httpd if it says command not found
<iceroot> anew: what you want to do with httpd (httpd is apache 2 the http webserver)
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: http://pastebin.com/iLYBGYQk
<anew> i need to use httpd -X
<mJayk> Does anyone here run Gnome with ubuntu
<mJayk> ive been force to fedora and started to fall in love iwht gnome
<iceroot> anew: for what reason? again, what is the real question? what you want zo do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mJayk: I have gnome
<anew> i have a 500 error and need to figure out why
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: I meant the whole thing
<mJayk> ntzrmtthihu777: did you install the desktop or did you install the ubuntu gnome remix thing
<iceroot> anew: you have a 500 error on your own webserver?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mJayk: I am using pinguy os 12.04
<anew> yes
<anew> iceroot
<iceroot> anew: less /var/log/apache2/error.log
<anew> obviously already tried that...
<iceroot> anew: could you please post usefull details?
<mJayk> ntzrmtthihu777:  ah ok
<iceroot> anew: so we dont have to guess everything
<mJayk> ntzrmtthihu777: cheers :)
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: http://pastebin.com/Nzr5pXBd
<ntzrmtthihu777> mJayk: pinguy os is ubuntu, its just pre-customized (very nicely I might add)
<anew> my details are : when i type in httpd i get command not found.  the binary was renamed so how do i figure out what it was renamed to
<iceroot> anew: who renamed the binary?
<iceroot> anew: and the binary is called "apache2"
<anew> i have no idea !!
<iceroot> anew: that is the default webserver on ubuntu
<MoPac> So I'm having trouble getting gDevilspie scripts to automatically move a window to a certain viewport/workspace. Has anyone here succeeded with that?  It's annoying to have a jumble of Devilspie and Compiz settins
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: you should use default options and pass 0
<PlastikSpork> Rokkross how do you search that. dpkg.log
<nikitis> shoudn't it be 0 2?  cause it should mount after /dev/sda1?
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: so just defaults 0 0
<ntzrmtthihu777> that only matters if its the same physical device, if its a separate device you can do it at the same time
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: ah didn't know that
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: man fstab will tell you more, if you wanna learn
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: Back, that didn't work  Same result
<ntzrmtthihu777> man is, imho, one of the most useful commands you can learn.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: are you sure you got the right uuid?
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: possitive, checked twice, but I will check a 3rd
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="The Bible" UUID="c8280782-d76f-4f3b-bcdf-6dd7cdef3882" TYPE="ext4"
<nikitis> that's the one
<nikitis> from blkid
<SiegeLord> My X11 crashed... where should I report the bug?
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dr_willis> of course you need to determine if it was X11 bug.. or a video driver bug..
<SiegeLord> I have a backtrace... the actual crash is inside libpixman
<ntzrmtthihu777> nikitis: well it that does not do it there is a gui tool for doing it, storage device manager
<dr_willis> id search the bug reports for allready reported similer bugs first
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: when mounting after the fact using sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1/ /home/nikitis/Backup
<nikitis> ntzrmtthihu777: it works fine. but just can't get it to automount.  I was reading somewhere that possibly udisk2 prevents mounting in /home dir's anymore and it has to be in /media/username.  that had better not be true.
<dr_willis> nikitis:  not using an encrypted home are you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: well he did have crypt swap, so maybe
<nikitis> dr_willis: don't think so, but i'm not entirely sure
<dr_willis> nikitis:  you could mount it  to /media/whatever and have a link in your users home to it..
<nikitis> dr_willis: how can i check
<dr_willis> no idea. I dont use encrypted stuff. ;)
<nikitis> dr_willis: i don't usually either, but it's possible i forgot to uncheck during install
<SiegeLord> Hmm... now I'm using Mint KDE... should I send it along to Mint or Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> if you login to rescue/recovery mode and look in your home and see no real files/ :) is how people normally discover it
<memand> Could someone help me determine which of the cips specified on page 4 of this doc http://www.lenovo.com/shop/emea/content/pdf/notebooks/thinkpad/x-series/X121e_AMD/en/X121e_DS_AMD_EN.pdf is the GPU?
<SiegeLord> It's probably the same underlying package
<memand> s/cips/chips/
<dr_willis> SiegeLord: if you are using mint.. send it to the mint guys
<SiegeLord> Ok
<dr_willis> if you can repeate the same bug on ubuntu.. then send it to the ubuntu guys
<fluvvell> Anybody here know much about GPT and grub setup?
<fluvvell> I've setup a new drive with GPT and copied my system to it. It doesnt really boot without some assistance from a boot disk.
<memand> ntzrmtthihu777: I was a bit away (helping my friend transition from wondoze to ubuntu) but did you get the guy with the screen of death sorted?
<memand> s/wondoze/windoze/
<nikitis> dr_willis: i don't think it is encrypted, cause wouldn't I have had to set a passphrase?  I never did such a thing.
<spason> Thanks all for your help today- I'm all systems go, and couldn't have done it without you!
<spason> spason out
<servvs> is there a way to have a default where all traffic goes through a VPN and then specify some traffic to not go through the vpn?
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all, gotta reboot
<joe_onereb> Recently I put together a new pc and loaded Ubuntu 12.10 for the most part everything went great but now I can't see other computers on my home network. Normally it's a piece of cake, also I have set up my Canon Pixma MX882 several different times on other computers but now it just won't set up. Is there anyone that can help me out? Thanks for any help.
<selena2013> i love ubuntu
<rockking> i
<memand> selena2013: And ubuntu loves you!
<selena2013> awww lol
<Hateyoface> sup guys
<Nach0z> hey guys, I'm trying to get my ubuntu to recognize my screen size (1366x768
<Nach0z> but having no luck with it at all
<Nach0z> and I think the problem is that it's using the vesa drivers, but I can't get it to use anything else. even uninstalled vesa, and that just made it not able to start X at all
<drleviathan> joe_onereb, when you say you can't see other computers on your "home network" you're talking about a samba ("windows workgroup" or "NetBios") network?
<Boohbah> hey guys, did you hear about the new display server?
<nikitis> Is there some kind of delay you can set on mounting from fstab to automount a usbhdd?
<Boohbah> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzY
<nikitis> I think my drive may not be mounting properly due to it not being ready
<kostkon> Boohbah, the usual red hat bashing against canonical. ignore it
<Taev> Im setting up a RAID partition in Ubuntu, under manual, I've got RAID0 Device #127 28.6gb Linux Software RAID Array, #1 F ext4 mount as /
<Taev> and SCSI3 SDA5 logical 14.3gb f ext4  , and SCSI5 SDB2 14.3gb f ext4
<Boohbah> kostkon: Kristian Høgsberg works at Intel and Daniel Stone works at Collabora Ltd.
<drleviathan> nikitis, one idea would be to add the mount of that drive to the init scripts, probably to /etc/rc.local whose purpose is for custom config stuff that happens at the end if the init process
<Taev> when i go to finish partitioning it says i didnt select a mount point for /sda5
<Taev> even though i selected them combined into the root partition as /
<Boohbah> kostkon: it sounds to me like canonical is having another case of NIH-syndrome
<kostkon> Boohbah, eh whatever :P that belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kostkon> Boohbah, yeah, possibly. but we can't discuss it here :(
<Taev> No mount point is assigned for the ext4 file system in partition #4 of SCSI3, If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a mount point from there, this partition will not be used at all
<Boohbah> kostkon: isn't this the ubuntu channel?
<mJayk> Boohbah: NIH ?
<Taev> but the "RAID" partition those 2 created is mounted as /
<Taev> should I go forward?
<kostkon> Boohbah, this channel is only for support.
<mJayk> kostkon: friendly banter isnt bad :)
<kostkon> Boohbah, for general discussion, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taev> should i leave the mount points blank for /dev/sda5 and /dev/sdb2 since they are being combined into "RAID0 Device that is mounted as /
<Taev> please anyone? im stuck until i get an answer
<n-iCe> hello, how do I control all the desktop effects?
<MoPac> So I'm having trouble getting gDevilspie scripts to automatically move a window to a certain viewport/workspace. Has anyone here succeeded with that?  It's annoying to have a jumble of Devilspie and Compiz settins
<mJayk> n-iCe:  what desktop effects / what desktop are you running
<n-iCe> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.10 right now, I see a sidebar with kind of effects
<n-iCe> How can I disable them?
<n-iCe> mJayk: thanks for the answer.
<Taev> i wish ubuntu still covered RAID installation in its standard install discs
<Taev> and i didnt have to use this alternative disc
<mJayk> n-iCe: haven't given an answer yet - cant decide if sarcasm :). anyway sounds liek you are using unity
<Degru> hello
<mJayk> if you go and click the launcher button (top right) and type system
<escott> Taev, the alternate cd does raid installation
<Taev> im saying that i wish the regular one did
<Taev> like i did in the older distros
<mJayk> n-iCe:  if you go and click the launcher button (top right) and type system youll get your system settings - through there you have desktop settings
<Degru> anybody know why I can't send anything on #linux?
<mJayk> n-iCe: sorry top left I dont know my right from left :P
<anew> when you ftp you can see when the files were edited correct? is this reliable ?
<mJayk> Degru: u reged?
<Degru> Degru: Oh, no. How do I register?
<Degru> mJayk: ^^
<mJayk> Degru: type /msg nickserver PASSWORD EMAIL
<mJayk> go to ur email and verify
<Degru> mJayk: OK, thanks
<n-iCe> mJayk: let's see
<Boohbah> mJayk: Not Invented Here
<escott> Taev, the raw disks should not be given mountpoints
<n-iCe> mJayk: I'm on settings
<n-iCe> system settings
<Taev> i know but now its giving me errors creating a ext4 file system on the RAID partition
<Boohbah> mJayk: rather than contributing to wayland, canonical starts their own competing project implementing the same functionality which nobody else will use and thus history repeats itself
<Taev> do i have to use another kind of file system on RAID 0?
<escott> Taev, no
<Taev> then why does it keep failing
<mJayk> Boohbah: That a reply to my forum post ?
<n-iCe> mJayk: can't see any thing about effects on there
<n-iCe> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Taev> i have a RAID0 set up, my previous install died
<n-iCe> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mJayk> n-iCe: 2 seconds
<Boohbah> mJayk: what forum post?
<escott> Taev, how did the previous install die?
<mJayk> Boohbah: I dont see what that reply to me was about :P
<Boohbah> mJayk: oh, you asked about NIH
<mJayk> aHHHH
<mJayk> thankyou ;)
<n-iCe> not sure why people hate unity, I'm reading about Ubuntu, but people really say a lot of shit about unity I find it quite friendly
<mJayk> n-iCe: it was new people hate new, i hated GNOME-3 now I bloody love it
<Nach0z> lxde > * :P
<n-iCe> GNOME-3 is the one I'm using? which quantal uses by default?
<n-iCe> yeah, GNOME 3.6.0
<mJayk> n-iCe:  default quantal is unity ?
<mJayk> n-iCe: Quantal Quetzal - 12.10 - unity
<n-iCe> I'm moving from Debian to Ubuntu, mJayk yeah but GNOME3 as desktop environment, I think unity es just the sidebar
<mJayk> n-iCe: I thought Unity was the actuall desktop enviroment ? or is it just like a gnome skin ?
<n-iCe> mJayk: gnome skin, since system monitor says GNOME 3+
<n-iCe> Can't find that effect thing
<mJayk> n-iCe: Mby u need CCSM ?  to configure unity
<n-iCe> ccsm?
<mJayk> n-iCe compizConfig Settings Manager
<selena2013> unity is the in-house GUI
<mJayk> n-iCe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/224775#224775
<n-iCe> oh so unity is using compiz?!
<azizLIGHTS> im on ubuntu livecd 12.04, im trying to change my windows 7 password, but i cant find chntpw in software center. please help
<selena2013> iam not sure
<mJayk> n-iCe:  looks that way from what I can see on askubuntu
<n-iCe> Ubuntu installation finished, I need to reboot.
<n-iCe> Please save me that link mJayk brb
<selena2013> reboot
<mJayk> n-1 will do
<n-iCe> thanks! brb
<mJayk> n-iCe: will di *
<mJayk> fml
<selena2013> ok
<lauratika> how do i change the icon of home folder in unity bar, now is a cabinet i want the old home folder icon.
<selena2013> change the thems i believe
<mJayk> lauratika: gedit nautilus-home.desktop
<azizLIGHTS> im on ubuntu livecd 12.04, i cant find the chntpw program in software center. can somebody advise
<lauratika> no my theme is the same old i like and want, but the icon change suddenly to cabinet type of, want the home folder icon.
<mJayk> lauratika: change the icon by editing nautilus-home.desktop you can change the folder icon no ~?
<lauratika> mJayk it shows an empty doc
<lauratika> when i go to gedit nautilus-home.desktop
<mJayk> lauratika: ok first cd /usr/share/applications
<mJayk> lauratika: then sudo gedit nautilus-home.desktop
<mJayk> lauratika: then edit the line icon=<pathtoicon.png>
<mJayk> lauratika: and save
<lauratika> to what path now?
<mJayk> to the path of the image of the icon
<n-iCe> mJayk: I'm back
<mJayk> n-iCe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/224775#224775
<n-iCe> Feel really smooth, I have the thought will work even faster if I disable all those effects
<mJayk> lauratika: i THINK the default icons are in /usr/share/icons
<n-iCe> mJayk: what do you use as desktop?
<lauratika> mJayk maybe i didnt explain myself well, my blame. the icon in unity of home folder suddenly change to one showing a cabinet i dont like it at all, i want the old icon of home folder where it shows the folder with a home icon inside.
<mJayk> lauratika: yes to change it back find the icon you want in /usr/share/icons/ then edit the file above? I dont know how to "revert to old settings" just how to replace it
<mJayk> n-iCe: im running fedora 17 atm with the default gnome - on my "main" pc I use ubuntu 12.10 with kde - thinking of switching to default gnome as I like this so much
<mJayk> lauratika: if you look arund in /usr/share/icons u shud find the original home folder icon in there do you get what I mean ? I'm not very good at explantions
<lauratika> yes thanx, now i know what happens, radiance is missing from the list of icons from the appereance menu, any ideas how to fix this?
<uictamale> Hello, all - I've recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on an nforce 630a motherboard (geforce 7025), and while my graphics work fine from my live USB stick, I keep getting a black screen (Mode not supported message from my monitor) after rebooting.   I've tried several things, including adding "GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" to my grub config, but then I simply boot up into low graphics mode every time, with no option to save any settings.  Please h
<[Saint]> Can anyone assist me in restoring the default list of internet radio stations for rhytmbox, please?
<mJayk> lauratika: Ah yea if you icons are no longer there that wont work :D, im not sure how to get them back tbh apart from redownloading / installing the theme
<lauratika> how can i install a theme in ubuntu 12.04?
<mJayk> [Saint]: Seen that problem before on the forums exit rythbox
<mJayk> [Saint]: navigate as sudo to .local/share/rhythembox/hythemdb.xml
<mJayk> [Saint]: navigate as sudo to .local/share/rhythembox/rhythmdb.xml
<mJayk> and delete the file
<[Saint]> I have tried to remove ~/.local/share/rhythmbox, and ~/.cache/rhythmbox, follwed by apt-get autoremove -- purge rhythmbox - and re-installation, but to no avail.
<mJayk> have you tried sudo touch ~./local/share/rhythembox/rhythmdb.xml i assume u have
 * [Saint] nods
<mJayk> boos
<n-iCe> mJayk: ccsm right?
<[Saint]> I don't even use any of them - it just bugs me that they suddenly disappeared.
<n-iCe> is the most common tool to configurate compiz/unity
<mJayk> n-iCe:  yea thas right that site gives u a nice walkthrough actually
<[Saint]> n-iCe: Yeppers. I can't give ccsm enough praise.
<n-iCe> great
<n-iCe> Can gnome 2 be installed, instead of unity/gnome3?
 * [Saint] likes the 'magic lamp" animation - and applied it to just about everything
<mJayk> n-ice: shud be allready installed
<n-iCe> gnome2?
<mJayk> n-iCe: logout - look at the white ubuntu logo thing by ur username thing - click it and you can choose from a few different types of desktop enviro's
<n-iCe> o.O
<uictamale> Maybe this would help ?   udev-fallback-graphics main process (1748) terminated with status 1
<mJayk> n-iCe:  should have a lightweight version of unity there unity 2-d or something
<uictamale> From dmesg
<n-iCe> And if I choose gnome2 will that stop launching all the effects and big sizes stuff loading at boot?
<mJayk> n-iCe: if you chooes gnome2  (if its there) then yes itll just launch g2
<[Saint]> n-iCe: for that boot only, yes.
<mJayk> n-iCe: I think it should be there if its not its simple to install
<[Saint]> Sounds like unity-2d is pretty much what you want.
<mJayk> [Saint]: out of interest u 64 bit?
<n-iCe> mkander: I did a apt-get upgrade one minute and will be finished, so I will wait and try that.
<[Saint]> mJayk: Yes, I am.
<n-iCe> thanks so much, mJayk *
<mJayk> n-iCe: anytime
<mJayk> [Saint]: seams a few ppl have that problem on 8.10
<[Saint]> I didn't think 32 vs. 64 bit would make a lick of difference for internet radio station defaults - but, I'm willing to be surprised.
<[Saint]> s/8.10/12.10/ btw
<mJayk> [Saint]: me too :D always surprised
<mJayk> n-iCe: lemme know what desktop you go for
<n-iCe> If I like gnome2 better, is there a way to keep it as default? maybe even remove the others environments?
<n-iCe> I'm going to reboot on that gnome2 too see if is the one I used.
<hero100> I installed vmware. Now my disc is nearly full. How can I do?
<n-iCe> I'm sure I can get used to this one anyway.
<mJayk> [Saint]: got 1 idea that might work VERY long winded and could be VERY pointless
<[Saint]> mJayk: I have considered adding them by hand, if that's what you're thinking.
<anew> how can i run strace ?
<[Saint]> I'm /hoping/ to avoid that, though ;)
<n-iCe> I'm a chrome browser user, but this firefox seems ok, what do you guys use for surfing the web?
<mJayk> [Saint]: I was thinkinking booting live usb persistant mode and merging the databases :P
<sheaze> Hi guys, I'm running CHroot ubuntu 12.04 and have been trying to fix my locale settings (cannot set LC_ALL to default locale) but no avail with all the fixes online.
<mJayk> n-iCe: sudo apt-get chromium-browser :D
<n-iCe> ja! I found a missing thing on this Ubuntu, where is the SHOW DESKTOP icon?!
<mJayk> [Saint]: or copying ur mates database
<n-iCe> mJayk: yeah :p
<[Saint]> mJayk: Hmmmmmm.....that's actually a pretty decent idea, thanks.
<mJayk> n-iCe: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser :D**
<mJayk> [Saint]: Glad u thought so, I pulled a face when I thought of it oO -- lemme know if u try it
<[Saint]> Ewwwwww...Chromium? <insert_sad_face_here>
 * [Saint] much prefers Chrome over Chromium
<n-iCe> need to restart browser
<mJayk> [Saint]: can you get Chrome in ubuntu / linux ? -- always ran Chromium because I didn't think you could get chrome
<MeiMei> good morning
<n-iCe> mJayk: you can, go to google.com/chrome
<[Saint]> Sure you can.
<n-iCe> is the one I use
<joe_onereb> sorry I stepped away for a min.
 * [Saint] has used chrome-dev on debian/Ubuntu for years
<mJayk> [Saint]: n-iCe: thanks ill try it when I get home
 * Degru likes chrome-stable because it's more stable
<[Saint]> chrome-dev is fine here.
<joe_onereb> I have windoz and other linux computers that are on my home network that I can't currently find on the new pc
<anew> bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<anew> how to fix this error ?
<[Saint]> Plus, you get all the new tasty bits like a month prior to it hitting stable
<mJayk> I would have sworn blind you couldn't get chrome for fedora - and there it is .rpm
<lauratika> is it ok to clean the old kernel shown on ubuntu tewak application?
<mJayk> ...
<[Saint]> I _think_ stable is still on 25.*, is it not?
<[Saint]> dev is at 27.0.1425.0 dev
<escott> lauratika, if the newer kernel works for you sure
<sheaze> anyone know how to fix locale settings?
<anew> bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<anew> can anyone help me with this error ?
<mJayk> joe_onereb: what os you running
<escott> !locale | sheaze
<ubottu> sheaze: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<joe_onereb> Ubuntu 12.10
<[Saint]> Ubuntu - one hopes
<mJayk> joe_onereb: can you see your new computer from the old ones?
<joe_onereb> I haven't looked that direction yet let me go see?
<maxibyte> hey guys, im trying to burn a bootable usb for windows via startup disk creator, and when i select my disk image it just doesnt add it to the list thing, and wont let me burn the disk
<[Saint]> joe_onereb: If you want to clean all unused kernel images and headers, you can just do "dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"
<maxibyte> sweet mother of regex
<[Saint]> it looks intimidating, I know, but I've had that as an alias for years now.
<[Saint]> :)
<[Saint]> maxibyte: it is a little intimidating, yes. :)
<maxibyte> what kind of package names does that regex recognize?
<mJayk> [Saint]: just responded and scared off the wrong person :D
<joe_onereb> I checked from the laptop and no luck
<[Saint]> maxibyte: unused kernel images and headers
<maxibyte> ah
<maxibyte> cant you just call apt-get autoremove
<maxibyte> ?
<joe_onereb> it's NEVER been a problem to do any networking with my linux pc's
<mJayk> joe_onereb: have you installed samba, imo I would try to get samba to setup a share file on you "NEW" pc and the view that folder from your "OLD" pc's
<mJayk> joe_onereb: I wont be much help on this though :D
<[Saint]> maxibyte: sure, but that's no fun :)
<joe_onereb> yes
<maxibyte> heh
<lauratika> thanx escott is over 1.5 gb!
<maxibyte> any ideas as to what my issue is? :I
<n-iCe> mJayk: OK, I'm installing all my stuff
<mJayk> n-iCe: cool what desktop you go for was g2 or ubuntu - 2d there?
<n-iCe> I have not rebooted yet, give me 5 minutes and I will, and tell you what it is
<dumont> how does software ubuntu FDE affect other partitions on the disk? is it per partition or per disk? what if I want to dual boot to windows on another partition of the disk that has software FDE via ubuntu
<mJayk> n-iCe: ah still doing your updates :) kk im of for a coffee :)
<ero-jiji> evening all
<[Saint]> Hahahaha...turns out I hadn't run said frightening regex arg in a while
<mJayk> ero-jiji: hi ho
<[Saint]> "8243MB will be freed" ...lol
<ero-jiji> ouch....
<mJayk> fair bit there
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone with experience using ginn with the dell inspiron one?
 * [Saint] nods
 * mJayk has Gin experience
<persona24> Is the copy directory command cpdir?
<ero-jiji> thats as bad as me not emptying trash for a year, 30 some gb lol
<somsip> persona24: cp -R
<ntzrmtthihu777> persona24: like somsip
<ntzrmtthihu777> persona24: like somsip said
<n-iCe> time to reboot mJayk then I select where it ask me the login password, right?
<mJayk> n-iCe: yea
<n-iCe> ok brb
<mJayk> n-iCe: the white ubuntu logo is a button
<mJayk> he didnt see that @ all
<ntzrmtthihu777> is he using lightdm or gdm?
<Degru> persona24: To copy a directory, type "cp -R /path/to/directoryname /path/to/destination/directoryname"
<ntzrmtthihu777> if its gdm it will be a drop-down menu
<persona24> cp -R did nothing
<mJayk> persona24: cp -r /from/here /to/here ?
<somsip> persona24: copy the full ocmmand you used
<Degru> persona24: You have to put the directory name on the end, or it will only copy the contents to the destination without the directory.
<persona24> nevermind
<Degru> persona24: these questions would be better asked in #bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> true, these are not ubuntu-specific
<ntzrmtthihu777> on that note, does the ginn multitouch program have its own channel?
<n-iCe> mJayk: nothing, I cannot select a thing, just guest login, remote login, etc
<mJayk> n-iCe: ubuntu 12.109 ?
<mJayk> 12.10 *
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> quantal
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: there's a #ginn channel but it's empty.
<selena2013> hi
<mJayk> hay
<ero-jiji> man, im kicking myself for letting the backup server get so full >< now that we are finally moving everything to a larger server, its taking forever
<ntzrmtthihu777> Degru: if you try to join a non-existant channel you create one. I bet you or another accidentally made it
<mJayk> n-iCe:
<mJayk> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTfiMJ-Gj2IRrtIJwzQgmFPp-q9KCaMS7bdeqwWc2DMcfyjWeUCZQ
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> is that for me?
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah, probably.
<mJayk> that is what i ment
<mJayk> yes tis
<mJayk> screen shot
<n-iCe> let me try again
<n-iCe> brb
<ero-jiji> 3.8TB at 100mbit = ouch
<ntzrmtthihu777> dangit, lol. I wanna get multitouch working on this machine
<mJayk> ntzrmtthihu777: what machine :D
<mJayk> win 9
<ntzrmtthihu777> mJayk: dear god no.
<mJayk> i missed the /
<ntzrmtthihu777> mJayk: dell inspirone one2205 all-in-one
<Capprentice> Hi there, Somehow Partition table is  messed up. Cant see any partition using Gparted, though everything works? What should I do ? Any help please.
<mJayk> ./win 9
<ntzrmtthihu777> mJayk: what are you trying to do?
<mJayk> i was changing channels in irc
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: refresh device list?
<mJayk> and i missed the / off the /win 9 command
<Capprentice> Not working. It shows nothing is partitioned
<Capprentice> here's a screenshot of what gparted is showing -http://i1053.photobucket.com/albums/s471/curious_apprentice/Ubuntu/AppShots/Partition20table20messed20up.png
<Taev> great my aborted attempted to install ubuntu has damaged my grub
<Taev> i get "grub rescue"
<Capprentice> nthrmtthihu77: can you help me ?
<dcenter> hello.  is anyone familiar with hdmi output for dell studio 1535 running ubuntu 12.10?
<kepipo> Hi all. I am using remastersys to make custom iso and it worked, but the iso have no Install Option. I am using ubuntu 12.04. There is no error during making the iso. Can someone help me?
 * Samoorai rebooting entire virtual network aka host reboot.. bbiab (3 vms, 1 host all GRRRR!)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: maybe, maybe not.
<mJayk> t
<ntzrmtthihu777> kepipo: you need ubiquity
<kepipo> ntzrmtthihu777, should I install it before making the iso?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubiquity is the gui installer ubuntu uses, it is uninstalled after installation. if you run apt-get ubiquity and then remastersys your system you should be able to do it
<invitingfaithman> im haveing trouble can anyone help please and thank you
<kepipo> oh, I see.
<kepipo> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> !anyone | invitingfaithman
<ubottu> invitingfaithman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alex____> Hi everyone!
<thierry> HELLO GUYS
<alex____> How are you, Thierry?
<invitingfaithman> how to i download the new ubuntu to a usb disk
<invitingfaithman> ???
<thierry> I'M FINE
<michael_p> hi all just installed lubuntu
<alex____> What do you mean invitingfaithman?
<Taev> is there a way to restore the MBR from a Live CD
<kepipo> errr, ntzrmtthihu777 ? I just run sudo apt-get install ubiquity but it is said it is already the newest version.
<thierry> TRY THE CD MAN
<alex____> I use unetbootin to install to a usb
<xangua> !caps | thierry
<invitingfaithman> i mean how do i download ubuntu onto a usb drive
<ubottu> thierry: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thierry> IT'S EASIER THAN THE USB
<roasted> Question - If one would install Gnome Shell on 12.04, would that be some sort of crazy dependency headache? I was quite disappointed with installing Kubuntu-Desktop on Ubuntu, but I wonder if Gnome Shell would be smoother... Thoughts?
<xangua> invitingfaithman: you can use unetbootin as you were told or follow the instructions you are given at ubuntu.com
<Capprentice> Using "remastersys" how much data can be backed up ? I read somewhere there is a 4gb limit, is it true ?
<alex____> Shouldn't be, I got gnome shell running once
<Degru> invitingfaithman: you can use unetbootin, or YUMI to install it to a usbdrive. Both can be looked up on Google and are really easy to use.
<alex____> I hate gnome shell though
<xangua> roasted: gnome-shell is just a shell for gnome....you are already using gnome
<roasted> Capprentice: is it possible that the 4GB limitation was referring to some sort of DVD usage?
<kepipo> Capprentice, it is not the remastrsys limit I believe. It is because fat filesystem can't handle file larger than that
<roasted> xangua: that was my thought process too. Figured I'd ask in case anybody had a "Whoa don't do that!" story.
<Degru> invitingfaithman: they basically have an installer where you select your downloaded ISO file, the drive you want to put it on, and it does the rest.
<thierry> 16BG IS BETTER
<thierry> OPS
<invitingfaithman> getting it now thanks so much
<Capprentice> Ok so If I use multiple DVDs, can I backup a 50 GB hdd ?
<thierry> 16GBs**
<alex____> thierry is your caps lock key broken? And np invitingfaith! Glad to help the community :-)
<thierry> I DON'T THINK SO
<xangua> roasted: well you downloaded the full kde dektop....a desktop is not just a panel and window borders
<thierry> NO
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | thierry
<ubottu> thierry: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thierry> SORRY GUYS
<thierry> I CAN'T SEE WHAT YOU ALL WRITING
<thierry> I'M NOT SHOUTING
<selena2013> lol
<thierry> IT'S MY WAY TO WRITE
<alex____> How would one install the awesome WM? The guide I found gave me a 404 error when I tried to wget the .deb installer
<xangua> !ops | thierry
<ubottu> thierry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<selena2013> lol
<mJayk> thierry: change it
<kepipo> I've just check the live iso and type ubiquity in terminal. It is exist, but it cannot load.
<kepipo> what happen with ubuntu nowadays uhh...
<thierry> SO SORRY AGAIN AND I'M LEAVING THIS ROOM. GOD BLESS YOU ALL
<patrickkay> does God use all caps? Hmmmmm...
<Capprentice> kepipo: Does that implies there is no way we can creare multiple dvds containing the whole OS with all user settings and allthat ? Acronis Home is able to backup the whole windows Partition. Can remastersys be used to do so ?"
<alex____> How would one install the awesome WM? The guide I found gave me a 404 error when I tried to wget the .deb installer
<thierry> DON'T PLAY WITH THE NAME OF GOD
<mJayk> Capprentice: Cant you just make an image of the hdd ?
<Capprentice> mJayk: how can I do that ?
<HaikuUser> ?
<invitingfaithman> do i have to download ubuntu first?
<xangua> !info awesome | alex____
<ubottu> alex____: awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.13-1 (quantal), package size 830 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<kepipo> Capprentice you can use dd. :D
<Capprentice> ??
<mJayk> Capprentice: there are lots of programs that allow you to create bootable images (.iso's) of ur hdd
<mJayk> Capprentice: http://disk-imaging-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
<alex____> ubottu: I read somewhere that using the verison in the repositories is out-dated
<ubottu> alex____: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex____> Will it still work without major dependency hell?
<Capprentice> kepipo: I need serious help.  Google god did not gave a suitable answer how can I fix the partition table. The other way to is backiing up whole hdd and then resinstall.
<dumont> anyone use FDE?
<dumont> anyone use FDE and dualboot to windows on the same disk?
<dumont> is it possible? wouldn't FDE not work for windows partition
<alex____> dumont: Not sure what FDE is but I'm currently running Ubuntu with W7 as a second partition
<kepipo> Capprentice, you can make image of your hdd using dd commands.
<kepipo> you can dd your_harddisk to another_harddisk with the same size or perhaps bigger.
<Capprentice> Oh ! sorry. I did not knew there were dd commands. Can Acronis True image be used to backup the Ubuntu partition too ? I have windows in other partition. I can use that.
<kepipo> I never tried that Capprentice, but if acronis can backup your entire hdd then of course it can. :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a terminal command I can run to get the current strength of the network I am connected to?
<Capprentice> mJayk: none of the product shows support for ext4 file system . Only Ext 2/3 FS is supported.
<selena2013> advice on ubuntu 12.10 hp 2000 64 bits amd ... freezing
<[Saint]> EEXPLANATION_TOO_VAGUE
<alex____> selena2013: Check your additional drivers dialog and make sure you have everything installed there
<bluedog> ntzrmtthihu777: for wireless you can look into the iwconfig command
<selena2013> where is drivers dialog
<Capprentice> mjayK: If i backup the whole HDD using acronis, can I recreate partitions and install the backedup data in any parition I choose ?
<selena2013> currently using xorg. am/ati
<mJayk> ntzrmtthihu777:  use watch -n1 iwconfig
<alex____> Dash home --> search additional drivers
<selena2013> no such thing in dash
<selena2013> i have that in Software Sources
<[Saint]> selena2013: Software Sources
<mJayk> Capprentice: I honestly don't know, I believe you can but I wouldn't feel confident doing it myself if I had important data
<selena2013> I there it says ...
<selena2013> under Additional Drivers TAb ...
<selena2013> using X.org X server
<selena2013> AMD/ Ati display wrapper from xserver-xorg
<Degru> ntzrmtthihu777: ntzrmtthihu777 for signal strength, "cat /proc/net/wireless" and look at "link" under "quality"
<Capprentice> mJayk: Okay.
<alex____> selena2013: You're going to want to enable your ati driver
<bluedog> ntzrmtthihu777: or if you want to combine the answers "watch -n1 cat /proc/net/wireless"
<selena2013> should i switch to AMD graphics accelerators fglrx ?????
<alex____> Yes
<alex____> Its what I'm using
<selena2013> i think thats what iam using
<selena2013> it froze today two times
<xixo> w/Xen or KVM can I run FreeBSD?
<invitingfaithman> i need help agian please
<mJayk> invitingfaithman: whats up
<invitingfaithman> ok so i download unetbootin and download source from ubuntu.com and it is downloading to the owner file on the pc will it go to my usb or the pc??
<kepipo> urgh... no satisfying answer from google about this ubiquity-remastersys problem.
<mJayk> invitingfaithman: it will go to whereever you internet downloads normally go or where ever you told it to go to
<dr_willis> what do you mean by download source .. invitingfaithman
<invitingfaithman> i ment downloaded the source from ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> you mean the ISO file?
<dr_willis> some of the usb-disk maker tools at the pendrivelinux site can autobdownload the needed iso files.  not sure if unetbootin can do that
<invitingfaithman> dr_willis will i have a chance to pull the download from the destanation before i copy to usb
<dr_willis> i download the iso via a browser.. to my downloads directory.
<dr_willis> most of the tools look there for the right named iso files
<fluvvell> Steen; hi!
<Steen> Hello to you fluvvell
<burfl> evening folks, i am having trouble connecting to my Ubuntu samba share from my Windoze machine.. any advice/assistance?
<fluvvell> Steen, ping
<burfl> ufw is disabled, checked that
<fluvvell>  I've setup a new drive with GPT and copied my system to it. It doesnt really boot without some assistance from a boot disk. Does anyone have a good grub/gpt help page?
<burfl> no samba experts here, eh?
<fluvvell> burfl, users and config'ers but few like to call themselves experts
<burfl> fluvvell, fair enough.. knowledgeable enough to offer advice as to what culprits may be likely?
<mJayk> burfl: I dispise samba its never worked properly for me :(
<root0> HELLO
<root0> I AM ROOT
<escott> !rootirc
<fluvvell> burfl, culprits for what symptoms
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<MeiMei> root0: hi
<root0> no possible w00t
<burfl> fluvvell the symptom is that I can't see the samba share from windows
<root0> mega haxx
<burfl> there is no active firewall on the linux box and they both seem to be on the same workgroup... at least they both have the same workgroup name set
<burfl> in honesty, I'm not sure how to be sure they're *actually* on the same workgroup beyond that
<fluvvell> burfl, did you configure your /etc/samba/smb.conf file yourself or just share from nautilus?
<root0> ob3y y0ur ma5t3r
<burfl> fluvvell, shared from nautilus and when that failed I fired up the Samba GUI and created a share with the "add share" button
<dr_willis> can the linux box ping  ghe windows box!
<dr_willis> ?  :-P
<ntzrmtthihu777> can someone get rid of this "1337" doofus?
<burfl> dr_willis, I don't know.  It would be a huge stretch to call myself a networking novice even
<dr_willis> ping windows.box.ip.number
<dr_willis> and see if tthe windows box can ping the linux boxs ip number
<fluvvell> burfl, there are plenty of good help pages in t' interwebs, but I've always edited the file myself. Which gui did you use for samba?
<burfl> fluvvell, the one that is had by doing 'sudo apt-get install system-config-samba'
<burfl> dr_willis, the ping from the linux box seems to have worked
<burfl> it was saying "64 bytes received from..."
<n-iCe> mJayk: still here?
<n-iCe> I don't think so, anyway, why would my installation of 12.10 did not install gnome2?
<mJayk> hi n-iCe no luck ?
<n-iCe> mJayk: no luck, I don't have that tools/configuration icons on my username at login
<mJayk> strange
<mJayk> you can always download it
<n-iCe> gnome2?
<n-iCe> Then I should download and install Ubuntu server, don't you think so?
<mJayk> n-iCe:  no - :) might have found what ur after
<mJayk> n-iCe: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<n-iCe> let's read that
<nydel> i need some help. i messed up whatever bootloader is installed by wubi, and had to use a windows bootable usb to be able to boot back into windows. now i do not have that menu that usually has the options of windows 7, ubuntu -- i am currently booted into ubuntu via a usb stick & i can mount the wubi root.disk -- how can i get the old boot menu back?
<n-iCe> by the way, can you remind me the compiz configuration package? cssm?
<mJayk> nydel: can you boot into windows at all ?
<nydel> mJayk: i can now, yes. windows is fine. but i am not asked / given the option to boot into ubuntu.
<fluvvell> burfl, are you viewing yet, sorry I popped away and installed system-config-samba on my test vm,
<mJayk> nydel: ok so we need to repair grub from windows
<nydel> mJayk: mind you this is a wubi installation, is it still grub that needs to be repaired?
<chicognu> what is the pendrive device in linux ?
<mJayk> nydel: yus
<chicognu> /dev/ what ?
<nydel> mJayk: lovely, i'll boot into windows and come back okay?
<burfl> fluvvell, sorry I don't know what you mean by "are you viewing yet"?  I'm not able to see the share if that's what you mean.  I was trying to read up on the smb.conf file, but the docs are extensive :\
<mJayk> nydel: sure
<nydel> mJayk: thank you so much. brb
<chicognu> what is the pendrive device in linux ? /dev/what ?
<fluvvell> burfl,  yes. Yes they are.  So did you set viewable by everybody?
<p014k> I recently updated from 10.04 to 12.10. I'm running classic mode, because I prefer it. I'm having a problem with the workspaces. I have a 3x3 grid set up, however in the workspace preview matrix in the lower right panel, the previews of what windows are in which workspaces don't show up (only the upper right workspace is populated). Also, all the windows I have open are displayed in the bottom panel. I would like it to be like it was before where only wi
<p014k> ndows open in the current workspace are displayed in the bottom panel.
<MoPac> I would really appreciate it if someone could help me get devilspie to actually open windows in a different workspace/viewport
<n-iCe> ok, mJayk gnome-panel installed, I'm going to log out
<burfl> fluvvell, the two checkboxes? Yes
<fluvvell> burfl, in a terminal, type smbtree
<icesword> !ubuntu cn
<n-iCe> Perfect!!!! mJayk !!!
<mJayk> n-iCe:  any luck
<burfl> fluvvell, k gimme one sec I'm running back and forth between the two machines
<icesword> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<n-iCe> yeah, is awesome now, just like I remember :))) and RAM is about 400MB and not 1GB+
<mJayk> n-iCe: good :D ive installed so many desktops I thought they came by default with ubuntu 2-d
<n-iCe> Damn gnome3 and unity
<n-iCe> :p
<mJayk> n-iCe: happy happy time
<burfl> fluvvell, that's very interesting... the linux box seems to see the Windows box
<n-iCe> somehow system monitor still says 3.0+ gnome
<burfl> it's listed after that "smbtree" command
<mJayk> n-iCe: sometimes u still get that when you install a new desktop that doesnt replace the enviroment
<mJayk> i.e. i think it would fix that if u booted and installed the kde desktop
<mJayk> but u dont want to do that
<n-iCe> Can't add new itmes to the bars
<nydel> hello i'm back
<nydel> & booted into windows7
<mJayk> n-iCe: which bars
<mJayk> nydel: haya
<xangua> n-iCe: hold shift or alt, it was one of those
<p014k> Also, when I click the workspace switcher in the lower right to change workspaces, it goes to a desktop with no panels and lags for a long time,.
<patrickkay> nydel: check out this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xangua> alt+right clic it says http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed n-iCe
<nydel> patrickkay, i'm headed there now, thank you verily
<patrickkay> nydel, i've used it before but not with a wubi installation
<n-iCe> xangua: awesome, you are right!
<mJayk> nydel: patrickkay i dont think its the same
<fluvvell> burfl, have you rebooted the windows box, and are they on the same workgroup?
<nydel> patrickkay, at this point i'm not very scared of anything ... how i got here is,
<fluvvell> burfl, and has the windows box got a firewall running?
<patrickkay> mJayk: may not be, true
<mJayk> nydel: in wubi i think u need to replace the wubildr in c:\wubi
<mJayk> patrickkay: im not 100% sure if its the same or not i just dont think it is :)
<nydel> patrickkay, mJayk, perhaps an upgrade was interrupted, the end result being i had either no working kernel or broken symbolic links in my root directory (of wubi loop) .. dpkg was messed up, initramfs was where it would hang, trying to generate the initrd files in /boot
<burfl> fluvvell, I have rebooted it multiple times.  I *think* they are on the same workgroup.  I mean they both have the same workgroup name listed.  I never had to enter any passwords or anything.  Honestly, I'm not sure if there's a firewall on the Windows machine because it's blasted W8 and I don't know where to find it haha
<patrickkay> mJayk: well I'll defer, I'm not that experienced with this
<n-iCe> now all is awesome!
<n-iCe> thank you guys
<nydel> mJayk, where can i findn the correct wubildr?
<mJayk> nydel: if that was the case wudnt grub still show up and crash after you select an option
<fluvvell> burfl, with w8, you need to turn off homegroups
<n-iCe> mJayk: xangua http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/4305/screenshotfrom201303042.png
<mJayk> nydel: depends on what version of ubuntu you had
<n-iCe> Now looks neat, clean and smooth
<burfl> fluvvell, I have homegroups disabled
<burfl> and I just disabled the firewall.
<mJayk> nydel: usually a few repos around with them if u tell me I can have a look
<mJayk> n-iCe: nice :)
<burfl> fluvvell, should I reboot after that?
<nydel> mJayk, you would think, but instead the bootloader would show up but ubuntu option would stick. one day i booted into windows, it updated & rebooted, somehow auto it booted into ubuntu running kernel 3.5.0.20 -- i noticed that there was no 3.5.0.20 in /boot though
<fluvvell> burfl, yup
<mJayk> nydel: but now grub doesnt show up atall ?
<nydel> mJayk, i moved so many things and did so many operations trying to get a working kernel & link thereto that by the time i had the balls to reboot, i had installed grub2 which i now realize was a mistake
<nydel> now it boots directly into windows with no menu
<mJayk> ok
<nightdemon666> hmm, quite. well just FYI, im here ot help, so anyone asking a question, im here to "attempt" to help as best i can :)
<nydel> the menu i had was the white on black two-item list with Ubuntu on top -- i remember that it was from windows that i changed the boot order
<mJayk> nydel: so point 1 u may have buuggered up ur linux install via kernal buggering
<burfl> fluvvell, okay then I'll be back, I'm actually speaking to you on the windows box.
<mJayk> nydel: but i still think that the first thing to do is get grub back which I dont think was caused by the kernal buggering
<nydel> mJayk, yes but there is a good kernel on the loop somewhere, i think that the initrd ln -s is pointing to it at the moment too
<nightdemon666> um. i dontknow where you are on your troubleshooting mjayk, but have you issued the sudo update-grub2 command to fix grub menu not showing before boot?
<p014k> Anyone on my issue?
<nydel> so how, from windows7 perhaps, can i get that good old boot menu back?
<mJayk> nightdemon666: will that work with a wubi install ? I was going to suggest replacing the wubildr
<nightdemon666> p014k, what is your issue, i just got here...
<nydel> i want to avoid moving c:\ubuntu, installing wubi, then moving c:\ubuntu-copy back
<nydel> though i believe that would be a possible solution
<burfl> fluvvell, back, not working :(
<mJayk> nydel: yea u dont want to do that afaik  -- the wubibldr file is basically just the grub cfg file but for wubi
<p014k> I recently updated from 10.04 to 12.10. I'm running classic mode, because I prefer it. I'm having a problem with the workspaces. I have a 3x3 grid set up, however in the workspace preview matrix in the lower right panel, the previews of what windows are in which workspaces don't show up (only the upper right workspace is populated). Also, all the windows I have open are displayed in the bottom panel. I would like it to be like it was before where only wi
<p014k> ndows open in the current workspace are displayed in the bottom panel.
<p014k> Also, when I click the workspace switcher in the lower right to change workspaces, it goes to a desktop with no panels and lags for a long time,.
<fluvvell> burfl, w8 really sux I'm sorry, brb
<mJayk> nydel: if u install grub 2 or grub over the top it overwrites the "wubi grub" but doent see any other os's because ubuntu is inside windows so just boots straight to windows
<victover> ok this is really weird. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and I was tryying to drag and drop xbmc into my unity bar and now I have a space inbetween apps. please
<burfl> fluvvell, take your time, I appreciate any help you can offer.  I'll brb as well
<victover> help
<mJayk> burfl: i emphasise with your samba problems :)
<mJayk> epmathise ?
<mJayk> cant even spell it >(
<patrickkay> heh
<PlastikSpork> I am looking for suggestions on ways to back up and restore my entire ubuntu installation.
<nightdemon666> gosh p014k, from the sounds of it, you are still operating in the gnome 2.X GUI, is this correct?
<mJayk> PlastikSpork: .iso ur hdd
<Degru> PlastikSpork: You could make a disk image
<Degru> PlastikSpork: Also, if reinstalling make a separate partition for your /home and another for /.
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PlastikSpork> Yes I would like to make a disk image and back it up on a network drive and then if I mess up my ubuntu installation I can restore that image
<dr_willis> clonezilla can do that
<Degru> PlastikSpork: you can go on a livecd and run "dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/server.img"
<PlastikSpork> Since all of my data (pictures, movies, etc) will be stored on a server an entire disc image would work the best...  dr_willis I am downloading clonezilla now
<nydel> mJayk, i have a copy of the wubildr file that i made before i started all this. where does it go?
<nydel> mJayk, or is placement of that not enough
<Degru> PlastikSpork: that will clone the entire disk and will only work for that specific disk
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  dd sounds to complicated
<p014k> nightdemon666: I don't think I am. I know GNOME classic in 12.10 tries to make it appear like the old-style, but I have Unity too, so it's 3.0, no?
<mJayk> nydel: i think a replacement is enough
<mJayk> nydel: are you in windows ? if so go to C:\wubi
<PlastikSpork> Degru I am downloading clonezilla... what are your thoughts on this program?
<Degru> PlastikSpork: It's actually pretty simple. if is the in-file, or the device/file you're copying from. /dev/sda is your first internal drive. of is out-file, or the device or file you're copying to.
<nydel> c:\ubuntu
<Degru> PlastikSpork: I haven't used it
<mJayk> nydel: and find the wubildr file in there and replace it
<Degru> PlastikSpork: but it seems like a good program according to most people
<nydel> in c:\ubuntu\winboot there is a wubildr
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  dd comes on the ubuntu live cd?
<mJayk> nydel: I would rename that WUBILDR.BADMAN
<Degru> PlastikSpork: dd comes with any decent linux livecd.
<nydel> but where should i copy it? i mean, windows isn't going to read c:\ubuntu at all during bootup
<mJayk> nydel: and then put the otherone in there
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  how do you use dd?  all terminal commands?
<Degru> PlastikSpork: yes. "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/server/file.img"
<victover> nevermind I fixed it. We are good
<nightdemon666> yeah it wqould be, im just kinda confiused that your workspace switcher is on the botom right hand screen, isnt that what you said p014k?
<Degru> PlastikSpork: simplest way imo
<mJayk> Degru: will that work completley from start to finish ?
<nydel> ok i renamed it to wubildr.badman.lol & copied a known-working one in its place
<mJayk> nydel: REBOOT -> CHEER -> WIN!
<mJayk> nydel: hopfully
<nydel> but mJayk why would the windows boot know to look in c:\ubuntu\winboot at all?
<nydel> i haven't told anything to do that yet
<PlastikSpork> Degru if=/dev/sda is the hard drive that ubuntu is installed onto?
<Degru> mJayk: It won't show progress, but if you leave it to run it will make an exact clone of the entire drive into the out-file. It will only work with that specific HDD, though.
<burfl> fluvvell, I'm back fyi
<Degru> PlastikSpork: Is Ubuntu taking up the whole harddrive or is it dual-boot?
<mJayk> Degru: thanks for that so much simpler than my previous methods
<PlastikSpork> Ubuntu is only OS no dual boot
<mJayk> nydel: I dont fully understand how wubi is able to work the way it does tbh
<nightdemon666> oh yeah, degru, so it turns out in order for me to perform secure user switching it requires me to lock screen frm the keyboard short cut made for /usr/bin/xscreensaver-command 0-lock. then i can switch users securely.. like win 7. but now im on the quest to removing the switch user option from the unity menu :)
<PlastikSpork> Degru: Ubuntu is only OS no dual boot
<Degru> PlastikSpork: THen it should work fine. Remember it will only work on that specific HDD. You can restore it with "dd if=/path/to/server/file.img of=/dev/sda"
<mJayk> nightdemon666: why would you want to remove it ?
<Degru> PlastikSpork: It doesn't show progress, though.
<nightdemon666> because of the insecurity of both an admin, and standard user being logged in doest require a password from unity's "switch user" option.
<p014k> nightdemon666: Ya. That's where it usually always was in classic.
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  how can you tell its done then if it doesnt show progress?
<Degru> PlastikSpork: look in your disk manager to see which /dev/sdX device is your mUbuntu HDD.
<Degru> PlastikSpork: THe command should show how much it's copied once finished and give you the terminal prompt.
<mJayk> nightdemon666: so if me (admin) logs in switch user to Wife (obviously not an admin) she can access admin privs ?
<xiox_> anyone know if a MicroATX mobo will fit in an ATX case?
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  yes my hard drive is /dev/sda
<patrickkay> xiox_, yes, normally
<xiox_> excellent
<xiox_> i scoped out a new PC for $180
<mJayk> xiox_:  = mr burns ?
<Degru> PlastikSpork: This is not the safest method, though, because when restoring if you type the wrong device it will overwrite any data on the drive.
<patrickkay> nice
<nightdemon666> seems so mjayk... but it seems only if you have removed gnome-screensaver, and replaced with xscreensaver, unless i changed somehting that i no longer know how that affected "switch user"
<xiox_> no mr burns is a cartoon
<xiox_> i am a person
<DontGotNoProxy> this is a little of topic, but does anyone know any ways of overlaying black semi-transparent on a screen (want it darker than my backlight permits, eyes are burning)? - linux
<xiox_> of high caliber mind you
<mJayk> xiox_: good to hear it
<mJayk> nightdemon666: ah never knew that
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  So if I plug in an external USB HDD and copy image to it with DD I can restore from that external HDD... being careful not to overwrite my external HDD
<devxdev> DontGotNoProxy, Redshift or f.lux
<Degru> DontGotNoProxy: Try f.lux. stereopsis.com/flux
<nightdemon666> i do all the time. i log in as standard user, then when i need to, i log in to admin user... well thing is, if im logged in as a standard user, then select "swicth user" from unity menue, i go straight to admin user if admin user is already logged in. no pasword needed! :(
<nydel> mJayk, this guide seems apropos http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/20340/how-to-restore-the-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader/
<DontGotNoProxy> "But, at 9PM, 10PM, or 3AM, you probably shouldn't be looking at the sun. " haha
<Degru> PlastikSpork: yes. Just switch around the stuff for if and of
<nydel> mJayk, however the software, EasyBCD is not free, are you aware of an equivalent thing? i tried installing lilo using chroot from a ubuntu boot-thumb but had no luck
<nightdemon666> so, its convenient to be able to do that sometimes, but from a security stand point, bad ju ju. so im thinking i should get rid of the swich user option all together unless called out when screen is locked in xscreensaver
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  There is no way of doing this natively in ubuntu without booting form live cd?
<mJayk> nydel: that should work but u can bugger alot of stuff up because you wont be fixing the problem just creating a new mbr
<Degru> PlastikSpork: It's cloning your entire drive, so it might break something if it's mounted and the system is running from it.
<mJayk> nightdemon666: sounds to me like an xscreensaver problem tbh
<Degru> PlastikSpork: clonezilla is probably better if you don't want to screw stuff up
<mJayk> Degru: no1 wants to screw stuff up
<nydel> mJayk, do you think if i move my c:\ubuntu, reinstall wubi, then replace the root.disk in the new c:\ubuntu that i will get the old bootmenu back? (assume for a moment that my root.disk works)
<PlastikSpork> Degru:  Gotcha... I'm just used to using Windows backup... it backs everything up and makes a disk image weekly automatically... I m going to miss that :-(
<Degru> mJayk: of course. just saying that if you type something wrong for dd it'll screw stuff up.
<mJayk> nydel: id cautiously say yes
<mJayk> Degru: just pulling you leg :)
<DontGotNoProxy> dont thin f.lux worked properly
<mJayk> Nighty Night all 341 am here
<nydel> mJayk, hopefully the next time you hear from me i'll be booted into wubi. after that i'm partitioning & doing a proper install
<nydel> thanks for all the help
<nydel> oh and goodnight then
<mJayk> gl
<nydel> ty
<mJayk> :) ill wait
<mJayk> gogo
<mJayk> :)
<nydel> lol gogoing
<PlastikSpork> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Clonezilla natively without burning it to a live cd?
<rypervenche> PlastikSpork: Give Linux a chance, you will wonder how you ever lived without it.
<rypervenche> PlastikSpork: Most people I know use Filezilla for FTP.
<PlastikSpork> rypervenche:  I've been trying to use linux for going on 12 years now....  I just keep going back to windows... 12 years a go it was a night mare... its getting muuuuuuuuch better though
<mJayk> rypervenche: I dont think hes ftping
<nightdemon666> agreed mjayk. ubuntu developers didnt accomodate for xscreensaver.. i did however write a shell script and thought that gnome-screensaver-command coud be symlinked to the shell script command, but no worky. the symlink worked fine when executed, but i cant seem to find the connection between "lock screen" on unity menu and a file associated with the function :/
<rypervenche> Oh...
<n-iCe> PlastikSpork: I have not used Windows in about 6 years
<n-iCe> I remember my laptop using Windows Vista I did not even boot it up, used a cd to install linux.
<nightdemon666> p014k, i guess i never really could help you with your problem. it sounds like you are having issues with your desktop environment. it also sounds like an distro upgrade problem. i never perform a distro up grade if i can help it :P
<n-iCe> no regrets
<mJayk> nightdemon666: thats bloody strange ...there are no obvious links
<PlastikSpork> rypervenche:  Clonezilla... not filezilla
<nightdemon666> but i would have to trouble shoot the issue if i was you
<ivotkl> I have not used Windows in almost 4 and I'm proud as hell of my decision. =)
<rypervenche> n-iCe: No regrets indeed. *highfive*
<mJayk> n-iCe: 6 years and still the same DE ? :D
<nightdemon666> no htere isnt mjayk. i looked in gconf-editor and dconf-editor and i didnt see any obvious links.
<robert45> hi guys, is it possible to trim down a running Ubuntu 12.04 to a minimal version? I see I have ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-mininal packages, not sure if its related
<PlastikSpork> n-iCe:  I'm just used to Windows and when I try to do the same advance things with Linux there is so a difference and learning curve that I get frustrated.
<nightdemon666> lol, agreed to that ivotkl
<mJayk> nightdemon666: I assumed you had looked it is strange though going tokeep me up
<rypervenche> PlastikSpork: Ah. Well on Linux, you don't make a CD of your backup. You can use sftp, rdiff-backup, or rsnapshot to do the job. I keep 30 backups of my laptop on two external hard drives, all of which are encrypted.
<nightdemon666> it kept me up till 1 am last night mjayk
<burfl_> fluvvell, sorry if you were trying to talk to me, I had to relog my win account and didn't realize it killed the IRC
<PlastikSpork> rypervenche:  I don't want to make a cd of backup I want to store it on my server
<usr13> PlastikSpork: man rsync
<fluvvell> burfl, no problem
<mJayk> PlastikSpork: i think by cd he ment .iso
<p014k> nightdemon666: Ya. I'm in the same mindset, but I really didn't want to do a clean install this time. I may just be annoyed for a week or two and then do it.
<nightdemon666> just an anouncement, i have been using linux based distributions since 2009, and i am so glad i did. not a windows hater, but i always wanted a fully customizable system with such enormous flexability. thank you richard stallman and linus torvalds!!!
<usr13> PlastikSpork: Do you want to make an ISO image?
<dr_willis> clonezilla  has some neat features..that i neveruse. ;-)
<rypervenche> PlastikSpork: Exactly. You don't need that. You can use any of the three programs that I mentioned.
<ivotkl> cheers for that nightdemon666!!!
<fluvvell> burfl, It seems samba is well equipped for dealing with w8 according to their website, but specifics on setup may differ depending on your network.
<fluvvell> burfl_, can you ping the linux box by name from the w8 box?
<mJayk> nightdemon666:  do you remember your first linux distro?
<usr13> PlastikSpork: I think rsync is what you are looking for. (If you want to do the backup from the running system to another on your LAN).
<burfl_> fluvvell, how do I check it's name/ip?
<burfl_> its*
<PlastikSpork> rypervenche:  excellent... pretty easy to use?
<fluvvell> burfl_, what did you call the linux box?
<rypervenche> PlastikSpork: rsync is awesome! If you want to have many incremental backups, you can use rdiff-backup or rsnapshot.
<burfl_> fluvvell, it took a default name based on the CPU model... I would have to look it up
<burfl_> how do i check that
<rypervenche> PlastikSpork: Yes, once you gen used to the syntax. If you'd like help with an exact command, send me a PM and I'll help you.
<PlastikSpork> rypervenche:  seems like rsync is installed already whoohoo
<fluvvell> burfl_, at a terminal prompt, it will tell you its name ie:   yourlogin@pc_name:
<burfl_> derp
<nightdemon666> sure. fedora 11. never frget it. i wanted to bang my head against the wall and reinstalled 8ntimes before i finally said, ok, i know what to mess with and what not too. of course we are talking about fedora after all. and i was tryingot operat it on a acer aspire one at the time, gosh what a mess. but it taught me sooooo much. i didnt do what a lot of people havedone and go ubuntu first. but i went to ubuntu for the st
<usr13> PlastikSpork: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync
<burfl_> fluvell, hmmm is it case sensitive?
<mJayk> suse 9.0 free CD with some bad PC magazine from the doctors waiting room :D
<burfl_> fluvvell, sorry I misspelled your name above, is it case sensitive?
<mJayk> bloody hated it
<nightdemon666> now, sicne i have been operatingin that enviromnent so much for so long, i can pretty much do any linux distro. just need ot know what the package manager is, and i'll figure the rest out if its a little different. though about going BSD too, just to give it a spin.
<PlastikSpork> usr13 thanks for the link
<Degru> mJayk: i used to have suse, but then the package manager broke.
<fluvvell> burfl_, yes - have you got irc on the linux box? This would be easier with xchat installed
<mJayk> Degru: lol ... and then the packagemanager broke
<usr13> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<burfl_> fluvvell i can get it... is that simply 'apt-get install xchat'?
<fluvvell> burfl_, yup
<burfl_> ok brb
<Degru> fluvvell: i like irssi; it's a console program
<mJayk> Degru: I bloody hated it 14 years old with a white box and no internet line it was so useless
<nightdemon666> i tried suse, actually i liked it, but i was both a little inexperienced and the hardware didnt cooperate well with it, which made it worse. now i probably could make it work more easily. i know a lot more commands via terminal.
<Degru> mJayk: well that package manager must've been pretty useless
<usr13> fluvvell: I agree with Degru, irssi is a good IRC client.
<mJayk> Degru: the Cd's that came with the mag's used to have 3 cds
<fluvvell> Degru, good for you. I might try it too then. I've just used xchat for, oh about a decade, and forget to look for new ones.
<mJayk> Degru_away: 1 for the OS and 2 Repos CD's :)
<nightdemon666> gosh, i just use pidgin for irc chat :/
<scotty> fluvvell, this is burfl on the linux box
<mJayk> irssi ftw nightdemon666
<selena2013> lol
<Guest51988> ugh, now i'm Guest51988
<Degru_away> I'm away. Please don't chat with me until I change my nick back to Degru.
<fluvvell> scotty, excellent.  Whats the name of the box then? from the command prompt?
<mJayk> lolololol Guest51988
<usr13> fluvvell: irssi is (relatively) old. (1999)
<Guest51988> how do i change my nick?
<n-iCe> use /nick newnick
<usr13> Guest51988: /nick
<nightdemon666> i guess xchat is too.. ive used it once i think. comes preinstalled on damnsmall linux i think...
<Guest51988> test
<Guest51988> nope
<caldronis> how dose one register with services?
<p014k> there you go
<p014k> caldronis: /msg nickserv help
<burfl> fluvvell, sorry what did you want now? I was switched to a guest
<caldronis> ty
<usr13> nightdemon666: xchat initial release June 1999
<p014k> xchat is awesome
<usr13> nightdemon666: irssi, January 1999
<nightdemon666> yeah i thought it was that old lol
<dbrown> helloall
<burfl> fluvvell, the box name is 'scotty-bunch-of-letters'
<dbrown> i have a major issue
<fluvvell> burfl, so can you ping "scotty-bunch-of-letters" from a command line on the w8 box
<burfl> fluvvell, no it failed
<Degru> irssi has tab key autocomplete for nicks
<nightdemon666> i used mIRC back in the 90's lol, but then i was on windows 95
<fluvvell> burfl, so if you go ifconfig on the linux box, and get your inet address for eth0, then ping the ip number from the w8 box, does that work?
<fluvvell> burfl, I think you need a simpler name
<fluvvell> burfl, for the linux box
<burfl> fluvvell, command to change it?
<nightdemon666> had i known better i would have used linu then though. dont know how that would have workewd out. i would imagine it was touch to get things working back in the 90's on junk gateway computer hardware :P
<fluvvell> burfl, and did you turn off home group?
<burfl> fluvvell yes
<burfl_> fluvvell, btw pinging by ip works
<burfl_> 4 packets sent, 4 received
<xxiao> mir
<fluvvell> burfl, try editing /etc/hostname and then rebooting
<nightdemon666> p014k, do you have compiz config setting manager installed?? just a suggestion that might help you troubleshoot, that it may be a compiz thing...
<xxiao> burfl_: no need to reboot
<xxiao> hostname newname && hostname -f && echo newname > /etc/hostname && relogin
<burfl_> fluvvell, okay i'll try that one sec
<nightdemon666> hey, xxiao, what does using the & with another & mean. i know & means run in background, but how about two "&&" what does htat do???
<p014k> nightdemon666: Ya, it's installed. It may be that. I'll just do a clean install soon.
<p014k> Or is there a way to reset the settings to default
<nightdemon666> p014k, it would be easier probably :P
<nightdemon666> on compiz yes
<xxiao> nightdemon666: it means the commands must exit 0, i.e succeeds , otherwise the following cmds will not run
<dbrown> can someone point me to the ubuntu devoloper channel?
<xxiao> dbrown: ubuntu-devel
<dbrown> thanks
<xxiao> frankly, after all those wayland/compiz/whatever/now-mir i'm thinking about debian again
<nightdemon666> oh, means, first command must run before the next one in the line xxiao?
<burfl_> fluvvell, I'll take this opportunity (while the nix box reboots) to thank you for donating your time to my cause.  it is appreciated.  you guys are unsung heroes
<xxiao> nightdemon666: only if the previous command runs and has no issue, then the next one will run
<p014k> crap. I hit restore to defaults and instead it unchecked everything.
<p014k> Now I don't know what I had...
<p014k> rather, what should be checked
<nightdemon666> lol, xxiao, you know i thought very hard about going to just debian before i went ubuntu 12.04, but im actually ok with unity. im ok with it going the tablet direction, and thats ok. it isnt that bad. somethings just plain dont make sicne, like why they got rid of the desktop launcher, but very close ot just installing debian. i would have installed compiz anyway :D LOVE THEM EFFECTS! even if my netbook struggles with 
<burfl_> fluvvell, pinging from w8 to nix now works as expected using both the ip and the box name
<burfl_> but the box does not appear in file explorer
<fluvvell> burfl_, thats good news
<ghost562> Hello Guvnah!
<nightdemon666> i have a good idea to that p014k, if you pull up a live cd, it shows all the defaults... may take a bit but there arent oo many
<fluvvell> burfl_, but what happens if you use \\box-name\  in the address bar of the file explorer
<nightdemon666> thats what i do when i muck stuff up... just run a live image and clone settings.
<ghost562> How Would I Go Upon Closing A Non Responsive App?
<burfl_> fluvvell, you're genius...
<nightdemon666> you can break a live image all day long lol
<alen> I want to change permission of one of my root folder in such a way so that Current login user can write the file in that folder ,Not All(like Guest).Which command i should try?
<giiker> is it normal in Ubuntu to need to be root to create folders in an encrypted (with Truecrypt) external HDD ?
<nightdemon666> yopu ned to put thatuser in the correct group alen
<fluvvell> burfl_, its been suggested before... ;-)
<burfl_> fluvvell, I cannot understand why network discovery didn't work on it's own, but I just created two folders remotely, so I think we might be good
<fluvvell> the genius bit lol
<nightdemon666> yes giiker, you are performing admin task. root "should" be required for admin tasks like drive encryption
<burfl_> fluvvell, rightly earned, thanks again for your time
<fluvvell> burfl_, yeah the search stuff- not so good.  the name based should be fine
<fluvvell> burfl_, no prob
<dbrown> is ubuntu seriously moving away from compiz?
<caldronis> i'M NOT GETTING THE REGISTERING RIGHT , SOS
<alen> nightdemon666:Folder only root can change.please describe more.
<nightdemon666> alen, try sudo chown root:currentusername /path/to/file and then perform a chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o-rwx /path/to/file
<ghost562> How Would I Go Upon Closing A Non Responsive App?
<alen> nightdemon666:Thanks.
<ghost562> Right-Clicking And Selecting Quit, Not Working.
<nightdemon666> ghost562, perform a sudo kill (pid)
<ghost562> nightdemon666, will try.
<dbrown> is alen pope in here?
<nightdemon666> or sudo kill -9 (pid) run top to see program name thats being a butt :P
<ghost562> pid!
<nightdemon666> which program is it ghost?
<ghost562> video player.
<ghost562> movie player, sorry
<nightdemon666> which one. vlc?
<nightdemon666> or totem?
<ghost562> the default ubuntu one
<nightdemon666> yeah, you can do a killall totem in your user name in the command line\
<ghost562> ok, so
<ghost562> sudo killall totem(addusernamehere)?
<thoonai> hey
<nightdemon666> you dont need root if you ran the program. i advise root user to NOT be used when you can get away with it.
<thoonai> how do I list ejabberd registered users?
<nightdemon666> no ghost, just killall totem, your user account ran the program
<selena2013> thank you Ubuntu i love you
<ghost562> ok
<nightdemon666> let me know if that did the trick ghost562 :)
<ghost562> nightdemon666, just typed it killall totem, that closed it, thanks :D
<nightdemon666> :)
<ghost562> in
<nightdemon666> you only need leading sudo command if root owns that program. you can see that in top when you type it. you can see who is running that app.
<nightdemon666> you can also type top | grep totem, and it will show onlt that line as well :)
<ajx1999> i need major help
<ajx1999> anyone here
<nightdemon666> yes
<nightdemon666> ajx, whats up?
<ajx1999> do you know how to solve the gnu grub screen
<ajx1999> i starded it up
<nightdemon666> it depends onwhat you want out of it
<ajx1999> im using dual boot
<ajx1999> i says i cant load kernal
<ajx1999> i looked up like 10 tutorials
<ajx1999> i have very valuable documents on that side
<ghost562> nightdemon666, awesome thanks for the help
<ghost562> :D
<Jeremy3D> anyone set up a wireless hp printer before with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Jeremy3D> cause i could use some help on how
<ajx1999> can anyone helop me
<ajx1999> no one
<ajx1999> :(
<giiker> nightdemon666: even with truecrypt?
<Jeremy3D> wirelessly that is
<nightdemon666> i would imagine so giiker, you are doing something to a harddrive.. ususally calls out for root to do that.
<giiker> nightdemon666: makes sense to me, thanks for the explanation
<nightdemon666> thats a new one on me ajx1999
<nightdemon666> let me think...
<nightdemon666> does it take you to busybox ajx1999
<nightdemon666> and, you have a link to one of those tutorials?
<ghost562> ajx1999, just post your question, and if someone has the answer, they will help
<elisa87> I want to ssh to my computer at my lab I have this info jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/cuda/rodinia_2.2/cuda/nw$ hpcstruct ./needle ( is jalal@dfyhs5l1 my username?)
<ghost562> jeremy3d, post away.
<nightdemon666> you might be able to fix running sudo fsck /dev/(sda1 or sda2 or sda3 or what ever it is you have linux installed on)
<Jeremy3D> ghost562, i'm researching now to see where to begin.  i was able to run disc that came with printer and set up computer with win7 easily. mac air was a bit trickier cause i just had to hook up usb and then download drivers from hp site.
<nightdemon666> i think the user name is jalal elisa
<Jeremy3D> i'm supposing i have to do the same thing as the mac for ubuntu, via usb cable. printer is on other side of room and hoping to get it to talk via wifi
<dumont> anyone use FDE and dualboot to windows on the same disk?
<dumont> is it possible? wouldn't FDE not work for windows partition, ps FDE is full disk encryption
<nightdemon666> um, you should be able ot do both dumont
<ghost562> jeremy3d, printer offers wireless capabilities?
<Jeremy3D> printer has built in wifi yes
<xangua> Jeremy3D: is your printer already sync with your wifi¿
<dumont> nightdemon666 won't ubuntu software FDE encrypt the whole disk, not just a whole partition?
<nightdemon666> jeremy3d, did you look to see if there were wireless drivers on hp site???
<Jeremy3D> yea win7 comp and osx comp are both working right now
<nightdemon666> linux drivers, sorry not wireless
<Jeremy3D> nightdemon666, getting directed here - http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html? reading up on it now
<dumont> and since the disk contains windows partition, and windows cannot decrypt ubuntu software FDE, then windows won't dualboot
<Jeremy3D> HPLIP Toolbox in software center. that might be all i need
<nightdemon666> ok, so... the scoop is, GRUB should be calling out the boot sequence. soooo, you should be able to boot windows or linux via grub with both disk encrypted
<nightdemon666> jeremy3d, does the linux generic drivers not work on yur HP printer???
<giiker> elisa87: your username should be jalal
<Jeremy3D> nightdemon666, i guess what i'm looking for is the hp utility to find and print wirelessly. havent hooked up usb yet cause printer on other side of the room
<giiker> elisa87: whatever is after @ is the server followed by the path to a folder to that server
<nightdemon666> screw usb jeremy, go wireless... thats hwat you baught it for. i have a brother printer works great and wireless :)
<nightdemon666> i second what giiker says again. i run ssh all day long :)
<Jeremy3D> right nightdemon666 but i think i gotta go usb temporarily to get it installed correctly. then i can go wifi. this tool i got off software center seems to know whats up
<ghost562> jeremy3d, i think thats all you need, once you install the utitilty, hook up via usb, it install driver, then you can remove usb, and hook up via wifi
<nightdemon666> i see, if it work, it works, and thats half the battle.. GI JOE!
<ghost562> nice one demon :D
<giiker> has anyone ever used Irssi and CenterIM, which is one is better, customization wise?
<john38> can someone recommend a good way to connect to a https server with login and password?
<nightdemon666> lol
<john38> on ubuntu
<Ben64> john38: firefox
<nightdemon666> http://(https ip addrss)
<Jeremy3D> ghost562, i think you're correct. will know shortly. thanks for the help, you too nightdemon666
<john38> oops
<john38> stupid me
<giiker> I would only use HTTPS john38 :-)
<ghost562> jeremy3d, no problem, thats what we are here for.
<dumont> nightdemon666 so who's doing the disk decryption... when booting into windows??
<silv3r_m00n> I am using kde, whenever I shutdown, the gnome desktop comes up for 1-2 seconds, does the gnome desktop keep running behind kde ?
<nightdemon666> giiker
<Ben64> silv3r_m00n: how do you know it's gnome
<nightdemon666> whats the secret dumont?
<giiker> nightdemon666: yeaah?
<dumont> silv3r_m00n why not install kubuntu?
<nightdemon666> i think dumont has some info for you gikker
<nightdemon666> giiker
<giiker> dumont: kernel is
<nightdemon666> me spell bad lol
<silv3r_m00n> Ben64: the gnome icons and all come up, it's the same thing that comes up when logging in to a gnome session
<dumont> giiker.... IN WINDOWS!
<john38> Ben64, well the problem is that this is a finance institution site with login and pass thats usually uses a program to connect
<john38> giiker, well the problem is that this is a finance institution site with login and pass thats usually uses a program to connect
<giiker> dumont: same thing
<silv3r_m00n> dumont: i installed ubuntu long back and then installed kubuntu from synaptic too, its continuing since then
<john38> nightdemon666, well the problem is that this is a finance institution site with login and pass thats usually uses a program to connect
<john38> under windows
<dumont> giiker how is ubunut's kernel decrypting the disk when booting and physically running windows?
<john38> anybody help me?
<nightdemon666> john38, i could see problems with that on ubuntu... if that software isnt supoported on linux, you may have problems :( however, it may be possible to run wine, there may be a linux evrsion of the software, or you can run windows form a VM
<spencer> Hey
<john38> nightdemon666, oh
<spencer> Where is the best place to get help with bash script
<nightdemon666> that program is likely a browser plugin of somesort right? john38
<ivotkl> Have to go guys. See you later. =)
<giiker> dumont: can you elaborate again pls?
<john38> nightdemon666, well its a small client that you install on windows with login pass prompt
<giiker> dumont: can you ask your question again, I dont want to Pageup to find it
<Ben64> john38: can't you just go to the website
<john38> nightdemon666, i thought i could do that with remote desktop
<john38> Ben64, i tried wont go in
<holstein> john38: you can try wine, or ask them for a linux application...
<Ben64> what kind of silly bank need to run a program to do online banking
<nightdemon666> yeah, seen that before with a home camera set up too... no linux support with that. if you absolutely HAD to access that site from linux you need ot run a vm with windos on it, if you have the resources
<cfhowlett> lots of banks use browser specific plug ins ..
<Ben64> john38: what bank/website is it?
<john38> Ben64, the client is called Encompass360
<holstein> john38: how did it work in wine?
<john38> holstein, havent tried yet
<giiker> john38: I owuld suggest nightdemon666's, run it in a VM if you have good amount of RAM and good CPU, just suspend it when you don't need to run it.
<nightdemon666> screw wine.. my opinion
<dumont> giiker, the disk contains a windows and an ubuntu system. I want to use software full disk encryption. is it possible or not?
<holstein> nightdemon666: i agree, but they are likely not going to give john38 a naitive client.. though it should be requested
<dumont> 2 problems: 1. windows doesn't know how to decrypt data encrypted via ubuntu FDE. 2. does FDE encrypt the disk or partition?
<nightdemon666> agreed, maybe prmote more linux support :)
<giiker> why run wine, which  sometimes is very good really, when you can have everything in a VM?
<Ben64> wine doesn't require a windows license
<giiker> dumont: do you have separate paritions on Ubuntu?
<dumont> why does that matter?
<nightdemon666> soo, i would imagin that the disk encryption needs to stay on the separate partitions and invoked per OS. truecrypt for windows run from windows to ecrypt the partition, (might cause issues) then truecrypt for linux run in ubuntu
<john38> is there any ubuntu software that enables login pass entry to https
<Ben64> john38: i don't think you're going to get what you want here
<giiker> dumont: ok, let see what I get from your question, You have a disk with an NTFS and an EXT3/4 parition, right? and you want to encrypt both paritions?
<Ben64> john38: and the answer to that is "firefox"
<john38> Ben64, ok
<one> how do I display dmesg | tail at regular update intervals ?
<nightdemon666> john38, i think its really due to browse plugin. if its not supported for linux i'd use a VM for now, but do ask for a linux app to see if its supoported. dont be down on your luck if its not
<john38> nightdemon666, cool
<nightdemon666> thats a good question one
<one> Ubuntu: How do I display dmesg | tail at regular update intervals ?
<Ben64> !patience | one
<ubottu> one: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<giiker> Ben64: good reason, but I still have my XP disc laying around in the dust, since I switched ti  Linux completley :-)
<nightdemon666> you may need ot run another output program one
<nightdemon666> dmesg | tail | (someother program)
<dumont> giiker I guess that depends if FDE can encrypt only 1 partition.
<giiker> john38: if you are using ann app from a finance institution, they might have some real reasons for you to only use that program also
<nightdemon666> giiker, i think truecrypt can encrypt partition or disk :) but i would nOT encrypt a whole disk if you have another OS on it
<nightdemon666> especially if windows didnt see it coming. i would run encryption software per OS
<Nimble> nightdemon666, is it possible to set up encryption per disk and have another disk on the machine without it?
<nightdemon666> startuing with windows of course, it case it screws something up. probablyt best to have started out with gparted to allocate the space for ubuntu ahead of time. run partition encryption from windows, make sure its working, then uinstall ubuntu, and run partition encryption on the ubuntu side. that should have both partitions encrypted and both os geared to decrypt :)
<nightdemon666> oh i bet nimble... probably the easier way actually
<Nimble> hmm
<Nimble> I have a computer where I might put windows and ubuntu on separate disks
<Nimble> so I'm thinking about it
<nightdemon666> do it
<nightdemon666> id say encrypt them both though, but do understand that you have to ask your self, what you are encrypting it for...
<giiker> nightdemon666: nope at all, after so many tries, encryptions, keys, pssphrases I have decided to keep windows partitions alone, even though I can use Truecrypt on it, encrypt my /home in linux and have 3 full force encrypted redundant backups-1. local (external drive) 2. my parent's house 3. cloud? I haven't decied yet on the cloud option yet
<giiker> nightdemon666: I make backups of my encrypted /home to the other redundant ones :-;
<nightdemon666> safe choice giiker, screwing with windows partition can f it all up\
<nightdemon666> all encrypted giiker? even the back ups?
<giiker> nightdemon666: yeap, that's how i learned...
<Nimble> nightdemon666, I don't feel like using truecrypt for it
<dumont> the situation is even more complicated when doing it on SSD
<Nimble> I could do it with bitlocker though
<dumont> because SSD automatically reallocates blocks during cleaning
<Alakullihal> hay all... are 13.04 support until 18 mounth only?
<cfhowlett> Alakullihal, correct
<giiker> nightdemon666: yeap, I keep only very often used files unencrypted on my system and that's it, but try to do incremental backups not to have too much date unencrypted
<nightdemon666> so honestly i havent gone in and performed disk encryptin except for my admin home folder in ubutnu 12.04. i realize now i should though. all too late.. i can choose ot encrypt when ever i want to right???
<Alakullihal> why? it LTS?
<cfhowlett> Alakullihal, LTS support is 36 months ...
<nightdemon666> Long Term Support
<cfhowlett> !LTS|Alakullihal,
<ubottu> Alakullihal,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Alakullihal> so for 13.04 why 18 mounth only?
<giiker> nightdemon666: yeap, you can encrypt later on, but I think it ś safer to do everything from the beginning, since when you change to encrypted partitions, you might run into some problems, at least that's what I heard
<cfhowlett> Alakullihal, ALL non-LTS releases are 18 month support.  this is business as usual.
<nightdemon666> giiker, i can choose to encrypt when ever i want, even if i installed ubuntu with out encryption right? and truecrypt is best option? ive been reading up on this lately
<cfhowlett> Alakullihal, 13.04 will NOT be an LTS release.
<xangua> Alakullihal: normal releases are, 13.04 is not LTS, for more /join #ubuntu+1
<burfl_> my Ubuntu box went to sleep while xferring large files... any way to stop this from happening?
<Alakullihal> oh. 13.04 non-LTS...
<nightdemon666> i was afraid of that giiker :/ they should really have that option in the installer
<giiker> nightdemon666: yes you can encrypt later
<nightdemon666> truecrypt is what you use too right giiker?
<burfl_> a clarification: i was transferring files *to* the Ubuntu box
<giiker> nightdemon666: I have been using truecrypt for the last 8 years I think, and as long as you keep you keys and passphrases in safe places you are good to go
<giiker> nightdemon666: I use TC, yeap
<nightdemon666> oh ok, so truecrypt is badass software.. cool. i will keep that in mind :)
<nightdemon666> it does take up some additional space thoug doesnt it giiker
<giiker> nightdemon666: Truecrypt is so good, that I read a benchmark of a guy that after encrypting his hard drive, windows run much fater on it, I don know if the same was on Linux though
<giiker> nightdemon666: what do you mean extra space?
<Tex_Nick> Alakullihal:  you might find some useful info here ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Alakullihal> I think it would be nice if ubuntu by rolling release
<burfl_> this box is intended to be a home server, how can i stop it from going to sleep?
<nightdemon666> i mean causes there ito ultimately be more space comsumed on hard drive because data is encrypted.. true giiker?
<giiker> nightdemon666: I never read or heard that. where did you get this?
<nightdemon666> an article i happened to brush by on my phone. dont recall exact artical.. so you are saying that x amount of datat encrypted or not is still the same x amount of data. it doesnt cause file size ot get larger or anything?
<BlackWeb> I have a 3TB WD Internal Hard Drive, That I'm running into problems with, I've tried parted, & Gparted and I keep running into the same Error, "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir" Any Ideas? Its a brand New Hard Drive, I've tried replacing the SATA Cable, Changing the Position of the Cable & all, The Motherboard is Brand New
<nightdemon666> burfl, so i think i remember this being an issue.. i suppose you didnt replace gnome screensaver with xscreensaver, so default screen saver (blank) is set up, and you went in the power setings and turned the sleep off correct?
<nightdemon666> blackweb, have you formatted it?
<one> How bout that dmesg | tail question?
<giiker> nightdemon666: I might have to say here I don know as a matter of fact, but I ḿ going to check my disk to see how much space is left, jejeje!
<BlackWeb> ya trying to format it now, & it keeps erroring out,
<nightdemon666> it would be nice ot know giiker :)
<nightdemon666> let me now what you find
<BlackWeb> Input Or Output error
<BlackWeb> since its over 2Tb I'm using parted & gpt as the Partition table
<nightdemon666> ok... i can probably help with this one... had same issue with seagate...
<nightdemon666> blackweb, do you have access to a windows runnign comoputer and admid right?
<nightdemon666> rights?
<BlackWeb> But ya everytime I try to make a partition on it then it gives me a error, Input / Output Error if I use parted or "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir" If I use mkfs.ext3,    Right now then I'm gonna try installing Windows 7 on it now
<BlackWeb> Last time I tried it gave me a error also, Which I googled and someone said to try & replace SATA Cable so trying that now,
<burfl_> Does anybody know?  This seems like it should be simple.  I need to stop my ubuntu machine from going to sleep due to inactivity
<crizis> burfl_: system settings > power ?
<BlackWeb> burfl, if you search Power
<crizis> suspend when inactive for <don't suspend>
<burfl_> crizis Yea I set those
<burfl_> no change
<burfl_> do I need to reboot to take effect?
<nightdemon666> yeah blackweb, i suggest insatll to windows. reformat in windows, and format to RAW
<crizis> not afaik.. could at least try logout/login but dno
<nightdemon666> then install to ubutnu, and run gparted and format to what ever you want
<nightdemon666> still looking one...
<jstrong1> Would anyone happen to know why adding the following line to my sources.list is not working for Ubuntu 10.04? deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ lucid main
<BlackWeb> alright, ya the crazy thing is i built another server, Same MOBD, & Hard Drive & No problems, But this ones been giving me hell
<giiker> nightdemon666: ok, I just copied a file of 200 MB to my truecrypt partition and there is no takeup of space
<jstrong1> According to the postgres docs that's what it should look like, but I get: W: Failed to fetch http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:4800:7903:1::133 80]
<nightdemon666> so, file size doesnt grow.. good to know giiker. thanks :)
<nightdemon666> means that server is down jstrong
<jstrong1> what happens is that the url is: http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/lucid-pgdg/
<jstrong1> so they're using a non-standard format.
<giiker> nightdemon666: not so fast, though there is some take up of space at the start of the encryption
<burfl_> crizis, thanks.. I think the problem was actually faulty wiring.  It just powered off very suddenly while I was watching it.  When powered back up there were "lines" scanning down the monitor.  I plugged both into a different outlet and it seems to be okay atm
<crizis> :O
<burfl_> maybe a bad breaker.. who knows
<nightdemon666> so, ONE i found a way to kinda do it, and you may tweak you your liking... run cmmand    watch --differences dmesg | tail
<giiker> nightdemon666: I see about 187 MB used before adding/creating any files or folders, they must be related to keys or parts of truecrypt for the encryption to take place
<giiker> nightdemon666: after that i did not see any increase :-)
<tuxnguyendlk> SELinux is preventing wine-preloader from mmap_zero access on the memprotect .
<tuxnguyendlk> *****  Plugin mmap_zero (53.1 confidence) suggests  **************************
<tuxnguyendlk> If you do not think wine-preloader should need to mmap low memory in the kernel.
<tuxnguyendlk> Then you may be under attack by a hacker, this is a very dangerous access.
<tuxnguyendlk> Do
<FloodBot1> tuxnguyendlk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxnguyendlk> contact your security administrator and report this issue.
<nightdemon666> i have a t4b drive so more consumption was a concern. thank you giiker. it was bad enough it took over 200GB away just to format it ext4! :(
<maxkollide> Hi everyone. So... I have an intermittent problem where my laptop freezes up randomly. I haven't filed a bug report because I wouldn't know what to put, but... This time, it locked up and I can still ssh into the box! This doesn't usually happen (usually networking goes down with the system too) so I was windering if there was anything I might be able to do to check out what's causing the hangs.
<nightdemon666> um run dmesg when ytou ssh into the box
<giiker> nightdemon666: you must have either huge video files or you have much more data than me, I haven't reached the 4 TB size yet :-)
<nightdemon666> first guess was good :]
<nightdemon666> lol
<giiker> nightdemon666: you know you can access your video files ( i don't know if encrypted though) if you change your bs?
<giiker> nightdemon666:  I menat, you know you can access your video files faster ( i don't know if encrypted though) if you change your bs?
<nightdemon666> i chopped it up into two back up drives too. 2tb for videos, 1.5 for photoback up for my wifes photography and .5 for other back up :)
<nightdemon666> bs?
<nightdemon666> sorry, dont know what bs means please explaine
<maxkollide> *sigh* never mind I guess. Networking just went down and I didn't have time to run anything.
<maxkollide> I really would like to find out what's causing the crashing though.
<giiker> nightdemon666: byte size
<nightdemon666> maxkollide, couldnt you also ctrl+alt+F1 into vurtual terminal?
<maxkollide> Nope, whole systems down.
<nightdemon666> hmm, not sure about that one giiker
<maxkollide> Screen freezes, mouse and keyboard unresponsive
<nightdemon666> that may take some troble shooting during formating correct?
<nightdemon666> ok, maxkollide, do you hard shutdown or other???
<maxkollide> I usually just hard shutdown. I pull the battery on it.
<nightdemon666> sadface :(
<maxkollide> There's like no other way to get it to close.
<nightdemon666> you really should perform alt+print screen key, then press while holding the other two REISUB
<nightdemon666> thats safer on hard drive and OS IMO
<maxkollide> Wait, what?
<maxkollide> Go over that again?
<nightdemon666> i almost NEVER hard shut down if i dont have to
<maxkollide> Alt and print screen?
<manolos> hi. how can i see in which partion grub2 is installed?
<nightdemon666> hold down alt+prt scr keys at the same time... while holding those two, press REISUB one second apart form each other... i wan tot see if the kernal is still alive
<manolos> no. my mistake. in which hard drive i mean
<maxkollide> What's REISUB?
<nightdemon666> the kesy on your keyboard. R E I S U B
<maxkollide> Or do you mean the letters REISUB?
<maxkollide> Oh
<maxkollide> Okay
<nightdemon666> alt+prt scr
<nightdemon666> then
<nightdemon666> R E I S U B
<nightdemon666> one after the other one second part :)
<FloodBot1> nightdemon666: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxkollide> I'll try that next time... I can probably get it to crash again soon lol
<nightdemon666> you learne d anew trick ;)
<giiker> nightdemon666: when you format your drives, i did this on Winblows though, You can choose the zise of your cluster, since video files are larger in size, the larger the cluster will allowed for faster access to the video file, instead of accessing different cluster all over the HD
<giiker> nightdemon666: if it is just for archiving though, default size it is ok
<maxkollide> So if I might ask, what does this magic REISUB thing do?
<nightdemon666> that may be benefical giiker.. i have it set up as sftp access and smb access to read only for all but my admin user. may improve access speed :) i think i read about that on the webs using gparted to adjust the byte size or somehting like that
<nightdemon666> each letter stands for a command invoked by the kernal (if its still alive after crash) and soft reboots your computer forcefully and clean. better than hard shut down maxkollide
<maxkollide> Interesting
<maxkollide> Ok
<nightdemon666> maxkollide, if you are able to perform that command ten the kernal is still running and thats good news! at least for your hard drive and your OS. now, the next thing to do is when you reboot back in, go through your dmesg logs
<giiker> nightdemon666: yeah you can find more info about cluster size increase in video forums...
<duckx0r> Can anyone tell me if there's anything wrong with this query? http://pastebin.com/ZT1CurRL I'm getting "Unknown column 'changes.conf_num' in 'on clause'" even though this column does exist.
<nightdemon666> ls /var/log/ | grep dmesg
<nightdemon666> then you can all your dmesg logs and go through them one by one. cat /var/log/dmesg.0
<nightdemon666> you can also look up specifics like key words "error" or "fail" these words hopefully giving you the clue on whats causing the fail.. which coud be a bazillion things. try cat /var/log/dmesg.0 | grep fail or error or Fail or Error... caps to matter ot grep program
<nightdemon666> giiker, the video forums would guld me to a relative number, or tell me how to figure that on my own? too bad i already exeeced my disk space beyond flushing back to other drives to format the 4tb again :P
<giiker> nightdemon666: thats where i got this info from, some of those guys are into HDD optimization. look it up
<giiker> night night everyone
<nightdemon666> laterz giiker
<maxkollide> Okay so... My dmesg.0 doesn't look like it has anything interesting in it.
<maxkollide> Closest I've even got to anything "interesting" is a message that days "init: failsafe main process (897) killed by TERM signal"
<ninja-hattori> hello any solution for partitions shown twice in thunar on xubuntu quantal?
<maxkollide> I don't know what it means but it was the most interesting message matched by Fail or fail
<nightdemon666> anything pertaining to the fail "should" be captured in that file... suckage.. thought that might lead you to the root cause...
<nightdemon666> you can ssh from another machine see if you can run watch --differences dmesg | tail. this way you may catch it in the act
<AndChat-732081> Maybe I can still track it down if I can ssh into the system after it goes down again. It's only a matter of time before it crashes again.
<GnomeNostalgia> is there an uubuntu remix that uses the MATE desktop (I don't want Mint or the like, I want someting that look more like 10.04)
<nightdemon666> ah! your name changed!
<nightdemon666> AndChat, what kind of machine is this?
<panorain> Tex_Nick hi
<nightdemon666> desktop?
<xangua> GnomeNostalgia: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<GnomeNostalgia> [16:53] <GnomeNostalgia> is there an uubuntu remix that uses the MATE desktop (I don't want Mint or the like, I want someting that look more like 10.04)
<GnomeNostalgia> ive tried this and the problem is that the unity apps and conf files gets mixed up with the mate ones
<xangua> for anything else, you are on your own and of course mate is nor supported here ;)
<xangua> GnomeNostalgia: then you should ask help for the ones who maintain that ppa /mate , tried mint channel¿
<Taev> how do I get out of Unity and into KDE or gnome
<xangua> Taev: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  , to install kde
<Taev> how do i get a terminal in this mess?
<GnomeNostalgia> xaguna:I hate mint and i hate gnome-fallback as well
<Taev> nm
<xangua> GnomeNostalgia: you can hate all and everyone and what will change nothing ;)
<uiuiui32> Hi. I am trying to configure Ubuntu 12.10 as a VM host using kvm. But when I do a virsh qemu://system list, I get a cacert.pem not found error.
<uiuiui32> How can I resolve this? Can someone please help?
<jp> hi
<Guest12042> hi
<Guest12042> ko
<panorain> hello
<GnomeNostalgia> im going to the #mate channel
<LordBidoof> Hello
<LordBidoof> Damn you UEFI!!
<panorain> I am a noob
<LordBidoof> panorain:me too
<LordBidoof> what is worse noob's can't get UEFI working
<LordBidoof> :(
<panorain> I have Slitaz with psk wireless to the left
<panorain> LordBidoof I don't know UEFI I will be quiet
<LordBidoof> panorain: UEFI makes installing ubuntu/other linux difficult on new computers
<panorain> LordBidoof is UEFI a filesyatem partition?
<SwedeMike> panorain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uefi
<panorain> SwedeMike thank you
<lewowpard> hi my thunar on xubuntu 12.10 is showing partitions twice, how can i hide them? tanhk you.
<snodo> hi, my ssh works from anywhere except when using my university Internet any ideas why this might be?
<ttoti> Firewall
<SwedeMike> snodo: try using tcptraceroute <host> 22 when it doesn't work and see where it stops.
<ttoti> Firewall for schools usually block the port. Happens to me as well
<snodo> swedemike: sure ill will try that, tmrw not at uni at the moment, they have solaris servers, i guess its some kinds of firewall.
<snodo> *kind
<one> Ubuntu: What is the command line argument to update dmesg | tail at regular intervals?
<Nimble> watch
<Nimble> watch "dmesg | tail"
<SwedeMike> one: or "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" (or whatever log you want to look at)
<lewowpard> seems no ones using xubuntu here. very well then i wont ask anything evar
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, i'm on xubuntu.  ask
<panorain> lewowpard what is your question
<lewowpard> okay. my thunar on xubuntu 12.10 is showing partitions twice, how can i hide them? thank you.
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, settings > desktop > icons ...
<lewowpard> i already unchecked removable devices but partition duplicates keep showing up.
<one> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, unclick all expect home and trash ?
<subcool> histo, you around?
<lewowpard> cfhowlett: thanks, did that too but still didn't help
<one> Ubuntu: How do I download source as unprivldg user? Using apt-get source "pkg" tries to unpack it and asks for dpkg-dev.
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, sorry, IDK what to say.  works fine for me ...
<SuperLag> Any of you guys use Nvidia Quadro cards in your Ubuntu boxen?
<lewowpard> cfhowlett: screenshot: http://www.datafilehost.com/download-dd3c2e07.html again thank you.
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, suggest you use the ubuntu screenshot tool ... the one you sent wants me to download an .exe file.  I think not ...
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alainus> i find that ubuntu runs rather slow on an intel i7-3770k + 4gb ram, even crashing often... is this normal or could it be some configuration problem? i'm thinking about switching to lubuntu but i want to rule that out first
<alainus> crashes are not regular though
<aeon-ltd> alainus: got the right drivers for gpus/pci cards/other peripherals?
<lewowpard> cfhowlett: sorry. http://imagebin.org/249024
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, try killing all icon desktop display options ...
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, also, is this a wubi/windows installation or ... ?
<cfhowlett> lewowpard, disregard the icon settings .. bad advice from me ...
<Syria> could someone please tell me how can I completly remove phpmyadmin and SQL ! after deleting the users from phpmyadmin by accedent I cannot log in anymore!
<cctest> join #matlab
<lewowpard> cfhowlett: never mind you've been very helpful. thank you sir. gtg bye.
<thoonai> Syria: normally apt-get purge
<thoonai> and then the packet name
<cfhowlett> Syria, apt-get remove --purge
<Syria> thoonai:  cfhowlett  I am getting a message telling a lot of stuff starts with "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)   " I have deleted all the users by accedent and this is why I want to remove it and re-installl it from the scratch.
<thoonai> cfhowlett: not apt-get purge?
<cfhowlett> thoonai, same outcome, different command sequence ... should kill the program and remove all config files
<cfhowlett> Syria, sorry, beyond that kind of error is over my head.
<c|oneman> heh, my buddy's at it again... left himself a backdoor to login as root
<jony> I need the best IP scanner software, please help
<cfhowlett> !best|jony
<ubottu> jony: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kalenjohnson> Just wiped my main drive tonight. Windows is officially gone. SSD is 100% Ubuntu
<kalenjohnson> feels oh so good
<tjbenator> Nice!
<IzzoDizzo> nice
<subcool> whats the command view all partitions, lvm and regular
<cfhowlett> kalenjohnson, nothing like a squeaky clean install
<IzzoDizzo> wish i could do the same on my mbp :)
<tjbenator> I just bought an SSD for my laptop. No windows now :D
<jony> I need an IP scanner software, please help
<IzzoDizzo> can' t run ubuntu on my mbp :X
<IzzoDizzo> jony, nmap
<tjbenator> lol
<kalenjohnson> IzzoDizzo, why not?
<jony> IzzoDizzo, it has GUI?
<kalenjohnson> tjbenator, SSD's are awesome, one of the best upgrades I've made on a computer
<IzzoDizzo> well i can, but the nouveau drivers randomly freeze xwindows, and nvidia drivers just give a black screen
<IzzoDizzo> jony, no
<jony> IzzoDizzo, I need something with GUI
<kalenjohnson> IzzoDizzo, that sucks. Do you have one with the Retina display?
<kalenjohnson> I hate saying Retina display...
<IzzoDizzo> nope. not a retina
<IzzoDizzo> 2010 model, with a geforce 330m
<IzzoDizzo> think it might be because of EFI
<Ario> Hello. I am trying to get Ubunto, and was wondering if I will lose all my Programs and Documents switching from Win 7
<tjbenator> kalenjohnson, totally agree, makes a world of difference
<kalenjohnson> huh, kind of strange
<IzzoDizzo> but i can't do a normal bios install, as i removed the superdrive to put in an extra hd
<IzzoDizzo> and apple doesnt like installing from usb
<IzzoDizzo> without EFI
<kalenjohnson> IzzoDizzo, I assume you installed the 64-bit version
<IzzoDizzo> yup
<IzzoDizzo> tried a few now
<kalenjohnson> that's too bad
<IzzoDizzo> as soon as i install nvidia-current, experimental or bumblebee and reboot, screen goes black
<kalenjohnson> I dunno, maybe if you can get a hold of an external DVD drive
<IzzoDizzo> backlight stays on tho
<IzzoDizzo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093599
<IzzoDizzo> this guy has the same problems
<Ario> I guess I must be in the wrong channel
<IzzoDizzo> ario ?
<IzzoDizzo> ario, you can do a dual boot setup
<kalenjohnson> Ario, how do you know someone isn't writing a response right now?
<IzzoDizzo> kalenjohnson, rocking ubuntu on my desktop tho :)
<kalenjohnson> IzzoDizzo, You'd have to be to be hanging out in here ;)
<Guest56745> how to change color on irssi?
<IzzoDizzo> kalenjohnson, not without errors tho :) but i'll manage to fix them later
<Ario> I have not done IRC since early 90's. sorry for being slow,
<IzzoDizzo> Ario, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<foo357> Hello, I've installed a particular software library / tool from source due to licensing issues. The thing is that I now need to rebuild and reinstall this software. It depends on some libraries (which will not be changed in any way) and some higher-level software depends on this library which I'm goign to reinstall.
<kalenjohnson> IzzoDizzo, Guess I should feel lucky, I can install Ubuntu 12.10 without a hitch on my work laptop. nvidia 560m
<IzzoDizzo> yeah, i'm bothered my boss for a windows based laptop :) as this is 3 years old anyway
<Ario> So when I reboot using the memory stick, just do Duel Boot?
<foo357> So my question is what do I need to do to ensure that this reinstallation is correctly carried out?
<kalenjohnson> Ario, when you go to install it, you can have the option to set up your partitions, or you can have Ubuntu install it alongside Windows
<IzzoDizzo> ario, read that page please, you'll have to resize harddisks etc, unless you are just booting a live usb and not intend on installing it to hd
<IzzoDizzo> foo357, just do a ./configure or we the tool needs
<IzzoDizzo> and it'll tell you :)
<cfhowlett> Ario, read, research then choose.  sounds like you want to keep windows.  Dual boot is my recommendation.
<foo357> IzzoDizzo: yes it's a conventional ./confidure && make && make install && (ldconfig ?)
<IzzoDizzo> yup
<IzzoDizzo> if it fails on dependencies it'll tell you
<Ario> After the last security Update from Windows, my Computer is super Lagging, takes 30 Minutes to Start-up. I am wanting to tell Bill Gates what I think of Windows and leave it behind for good. Just afraid of Major Imcompatability Issues.
<IzzoDizzo> Ario, depends on what software you use/need
<Ario> I was just wondering if I do Duel Boot, can I use my current installed Programs to see if they are Compatable?
<IzzoDizzo> you can't ario
<cfhowlett> Ario, such as ???
<kalenjohnson> I don't now what that means
<IzzoDizzo> Ario, some might work with wine, but you'll have to install them again
<kalenjohnson> I know Firefox, Thunderbird, and Chrome work :)
<Ario> I have Office 2010, Firefox, Sims 2 and 3 and World of Warcraft  :)
<IzzoDizzo> heh
<cfhowlett> ario libreoffice is the linux equivalent to MS Office ...
<IzzoDizzo> office 2010 works on wine, but yuo can try openoffice of libreoffice
<cfhowlett> !wine|ario FF: yes, sims and WOW?  see wine
<ubottu> ario FF: yes, sims and WOW?  see wine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rahul01> Hi, how can i set ubuntu when i start computer, so it will not ask for password on login
<Ario> I do have Open Office as well.  I keep forgetting I downloaded it
<IzzoDizzo> Neutron01, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Neutron01> IzzoDizzo thank you
<Ario> One last question, once I install Ubuntu. Will I be able to Copy files from the Windows Side to the Ubunto Side for re-Installing on Ubuntu, or will I have to save them on Disk/USB first?
<IzzoDizzo> depends if you replace windows or not
<SuperLag> Ario: WinSCP.
<IzzoDizzo> SuperLag, he's doing it on the same machine :)
<IzzoDizzo> ario: have you ever tried ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> Ario, yes you can copy/paste from windows to ubuntu
<SuperLag> IzzoDizzo: if he sets up a dual boot, it'll work
<Ario> Same Machine,  1 HD a 1TB HD
<SuperLag> oh... duh
<SuperLag> never mind
<SuperLag> well... no
<SuperLag> it'll work
<Nimble> Ario: yes, but windows applications don't run natively on ubuntu
<SuperLag> he can mount the Windows partition
<Nimble> you'll have to reinstall them using wine
<Nimble> which is a compatibility layer for linux
<Ario> I just put Ubuntu on a Memory Stick and about to Restart and Install
<SuperLag> wine makes me whinme
<SuperLag> bah
<SuperLag> I can't type
<SuperLag> wine makes me whine!!
<IzzoDizzo> ario, might be better to try ubuntu in like virtualbox first
<kalenjohnson> SuperLag, want some cheese with your whine?
<SuperLag> good advice
<one> Ario: Anything is possible, but it is a good idea to make backups
<SuperLag> kalenjohnson: ;)
<Ario> That is beyond my knowledge  :(
<kalenjohnson> or he can try it off the USB/DVD
<kalenjohnson> LiveCD! That's the word
<SuperLag> Nvidia Quadro. Do you guys have any Quadro cards working with Ubuntu? I see very old posts about it not working, but these are from 5+ years ago
<SuperLag> Ario: then learn, my friend
<Ario> I think I will Test drive the 64Bit from the USB, if I like, then install Duel Boot. if I can transfer. then Overwrite Windows. Dose this sound too Crazy?
<SuperLag> Ario: Linux is hard, first starting out... but it's so nice when you get comfortable with it
<Nimble> that sounds like a good plan Ario
<cfhowlett> Ario, stop
<kalenjohnson> SuperLag, I don't have a Quadro card, but I would think they would work if the Nvidia drivers say the card is supported
<Nimble> try it using the live USB
<cfhowlett> Ario, if you are only testing, use Virtualbox.
<Nimble> he has a usb, why can't he try live usb?
<cfhowlett> Ario, then proceed as you described
<Ario> I have no Idea what Virtual Box is  :)
<cfhowlett> Ario, "fake" computer.  you install it to windows.  then you install ubuntu inside of that.
<plastikspork> Ario:  only the best program EVER!
<kalenjohnson> it really is...
<SuperLag> virtualization is awesome
<tekgeek> my thumb drive has 16 different versions of linux and  a bunch of antivirus programs
<plastikspork> super awesome!
 * SuperLag isn't a vbox fan though
<cfhowlett> Ario, https://www.virtualbox.org/
<Ario> I have several Virtual Drives using Daemon Tools. is that what you mean?
<tata_> I change video-card, do I must reinstall OS  Ubuntu for better work?
<moondoggy> Anyone know how to tell if anacron is running?
<SuperLag> tata_: no, you don't have to reinstall
<kalenjohnson> Ario, sort of, except instead of virtualizing a DVD, you virtualize an entire operating system
<cfhowlett> tata_, no but you do need to install and configure the new card
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: only if modules don't load from the kernel, right?
<tata_> ok, what is 1. step?
<Ario> OK.Looking into it now.  Thank You for your Help.  I think I may be a New "Regular" here  :)
<cfhowlett> ario suggest you look at some youtube videos regarding: ubuntu virtualbox
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, yes
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: depeding on what card he put in the kernel may already have drivers for it
<cfhowlett> Ario, best of luck
<Ario> Thank you all very much
<one> Ubuntu: How do I download source as unprivldg user? Using apt-get  source "pkg" tries to unpack it and asks for dpkg-dev.
<one> Ubuntu: How do I download source as unprivldg user? Using apt-get  source "pkg" tries to unpack it and asks for dpkg-dev.
<SuperLag> tata_: not trying to interrupt... but I'd just reboot first, and see how it works with the new video card in it
<one> Ubuntu: How do I download source as unprivldg user? Using apt-get  source "pkg" tries to unpack it and asks for dpkg-dev.
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, agreed.  I prefer to do an actual installation and confiiguration to avoid the "default" kernel settings
<SuperLag> uh oh :)
<SuperLag> cfhowlett: what's wrong with the kernel defaults?
<tata_> new card work with low quality letter
<passionke> hi, how can I install sun-java6-jdk on ubuntu 11.10 server
<cfhowlett> SuperLag, didn't say "wrong" but I've found that full performance can best be gained from actually configuring the new hardware.  YMMV
<cfhowlett> !java|passionke,
<ubottu> passionke,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<moondoggy> Or... can someone tell me if I need to call anacron using the crontab?
<rsparks> So, I have no idea what I'm doing really, but I have a switch I need to connect to with a serial cable. I have a little ARM based thing with a serial connector hooked up to it now, but I have no idea what I'm doing. I have no idea how to even try to establish a connection
<IzzoDizzo> rsparks,what little arm based thing
<rsparks> Efika MX
<rsparks> it's the jtag/serial board that ships with it that I'm using it to connect to my Baystack 450-24T
<Nimble> rsparks, what do you need to do with it?
<Nimble> you can send raw data with python pretty easily
<Nimble> if you know what you need to send
<IzzoDizzo> what is installed on the efika rsparks
<rsparks> Nimble, I'm not entirely sure what I need to do. All I know is for whatever reason I can't get more than about 80kb/s to go over its 100mbit/s ports.
<rsparks> I want to see if it has any error messages or anything at all
<Nimble> you need to check what baud rate you have the device set to
<Nimble> it's pretty device-dependent
<Nimble> let me read up on the efika mx real quick
<rsparks> I'm looking at its documenation, but it kind of assumes one is using windows to access the switch
<Nimble> do you have a link?
<IzzoDizzo> http://www.genesi-tech.com/products/efika
<rsparks> um, on another computer. lemme see if I can get it to this machine
<rsparks> and it's an Efika MX, not an Efika, IzzoDizzo (I didn't open the link but I can guess it's reference the old PPC Efika instead of the ARM Efika MX)
<Nimble> rsparks, is the device that IzzoDizzo linked the right one?
<Nimble> nope, the one he linked is ARM
<rsparks> That is the right one
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<Nimble> k
<Jordan_U> rsparks: Is this a CISCO switch?
<rsparks> It's a Nortel Baystack 450-24T
<tuxnguyendlk> quit
<Jordan_U> rsparks: Have you tried anything (like running minicom) yet to connect?
<rsparks> Jordan_U, the problem is... I know 0 about serial connection. I don't know what minicom is.
<rsparks> Also, are the 10.10 repos down? the Efika MX is stuck on 10.10, and I can't seem to get any packages on it
<IzzoDizzo> try typing minicom :)
<rsparks> minicom gave a command not found
<Jordan_U> rsparks: sudo apt-get install minicom
<rsparks> Jordan_U, and here I find another problem, I guess the repos to 10.10's arm port are gone. can't install any software
<Jordan_U> rsparks: Ubuntu 10.10 has been EOL for a while.
<Ario> OK, I'm back. I was wondering if anyone knows if Ubuntu works on a Triple Monitor System?
<Jordan_U> rsparks: Do you not have any other computer that you can connect to the switch from?
<Taev> under Configuring Apt-build its asking for my Architecture
<rsparks> Genesi never fixed 11.x or 12.x on it, so 10.10 is the latest version of ubuntu supported. I never got the community made debian arm-hf images to work for some reason
<Taev> I have a AMD 64 bit CPU
<IzzoDizzo> ario, eyefinity?
<Taev> what should I put?
<Tex_Nick> Ario : yes it does
<Ario> I have that.
<Ario> Thank Ou Tex-Nick
<rsparks> Jordan_U, I have I believe 2 computers with serial, an old x86 that doesn't have PAE, and a Sun Ultra 5. I don't actually have a serial cable, the efika's serial port just happens to be the opposite gender of the switch so just fits in
<Ario> you even
<Tex_Nick> Ario: you're welcome :)
<Taev> I Have an AMD Athlon X2, what architecture should i select for configuring apt-build?
<Taev> Athlon64?
<nearst> sup. hi ppl
<Jordan_U> rsparks: If you have screen installed you can also use "screen /dev/ttyS#", but since you're using an unnofficial derivative based on an EOL release of Ubuntu it's doubly offtopic here. Please join ##linux to continue there.
<Taev> athlon-fx?
<rsparks> Hmmm, but, I have a spare jtag/serial board for the efika MX, and I think another female connector that doesn't go to anything lying around, and I'm handy with a soldering iron
<Ario> This is scary and exciting all at one time, who knew that a 53 yo former Marine can have so much fun  :)
<Tex_Nick> Ario : i'm a 66 year old Ranger ... i'll forgive you for that though ;-) Semper Fidelis Man
<Ario> LOL. 53 YO Recon Marine  :)  Worked with many a Ranger in my Day
<PlastikSpork> I am trying to make my mounted network drives show up under "Network" in the left pane in Nautilus.
<PlastikSpork> currently they show up under "Computer"
<zetheroo> how does one start up cron? I did '/etc/init.d/crond start' but just get a 'No such file or directory' result
<PlastikSpork> zetheroo did you try it with sudo?
<zetheroo> PlastikSpork: I am logged in as root
<PlastikSpork> well that answers that question
<PlastikSpork> zetheroo try cron instead of crond
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  hope you understand the dangers of that ?
<_irenicus09>  hi anyone knows how to make my drives get recognised & automount in any filemanager? I'm on openbox
<PlastikSpork> _irenicus09:  network drives or local drives?
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: well we have always accessed all our Debian servers directly as root ... so having a few Ubuntu servers where we have to constantly be doing 'sudo' to get anything done is just too much of a pain. ;)
<zetheroo> ok, if I do 'service cron start' I get 'start: Job is already running: cron'
<zetheroo> but if I do 'ps -A | grep cron' I get '1457 ?        00:00:02 cron' with 'cron' being in red
<IzzoDizzo> what are you trying to do zetheroo
<zetheroo> IzzoDizzo: I setup a number of cronjobs with crontab -e ... these jobs were supposed to run over the weekend and they did not
<Tex_Nick> zetheroo:  ahhh ok i understand ... just like to warn people who are new to the X world ... sounds like you know what you're doing though ;-)
<IzzoDizzo> zetheroo: are you seeing cron entries in the log?
<zetheroo> Tex_Nick: well, always learning ... but just so you know all my home machines run Ubuntu and none of them are used by root access ;)
<_irenicus09> PlastikSpork: local drives
<zetheroo> IzzoDizzo: I cannot see any cron log in /var/log/
<IzzoDizzo> try syslog
<PlastikSpork> _irenicus09 this is a VM?
<Art1> <--- has had his head in the sand untill last night, finally installed ubuntu and is now having trouble... need some help please :)
<zetheroo>  IzzoDizzo: this is what syslog looks like ...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587306/
<IzzoDizzo> looks like its running cron
<IzzoDizzo> cron.hourly
<IzzoDizzo> zetheroo, can i see your cronjobs?
<zetheroo>  IzzoDizzo: ok
<Jordan_U> Art1: The first step toward getting help is to ask a question :)
<_irenicus09> PlastikSpork: No its not a VM
<Art1> waiting my turn is all :)
<IzzoDizzo> art1, just ask :)
<Masshuu> I want to get the contents from either a running screen or tmux. Issue is both require a pty to attach to them and theres not one avalable programicly. Any tips?
<Jordan_U> Art1: There is no line. People just ask question and if someone can answer it they do. There are sometimes 20 conversations going on at the same time here :)
<Art1> installed 12.04 last night, let it update when I went to work this afternoon.  when it restarted, it freezes on a black screen with a cursor at the top...
<PlastikSpork> _irenicus09 dual boot?
<zetheroo> IzzoDizzo: can I PM you the pastebin of the cronjobs ?
<Art1> fresh pure, pure install
<Jordan_U> Art1: Do you see anything between the BIOS screens and the blinking cursor?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<IzzoDizzo> zetheroo: sure
<Art1> yeah... the splash screen comes up for a sec and a bunch of lines flash... then nothing
<_irenicus09> PlastikSpork: why does it matter if I dual boot lol.
<_irenicus09> PlastikSpork: the problem is I need 2 automount external/removable drives and none of them show up in my filemanager
<_irenicus09> PlastikSpork: but I can see that they're there when I use fdisk -l
<IzzoDizzo> art1, are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<_irenicus09> and I don't wanna mount them manually which is a chore -.-"
<Art1> nope... only way that I hav ebeen able to start up is by booting from the cd
<PlastikSpork> _irenicus09 ahh ic... got confused usually local drives should show up automatically
<_irenicus09> PlastikSpork: ya but its my fresh openbox install :|
<dr_willis> openbox dosent have the automounter stuff..
<dr_willis> its part of the gnome services i think.
<dr_willis> so use some automounter service. if you arre making your own desktop.. or use fstab
<PlastikSpork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Art1> I am able to get to the grub menu though... well timed key presses :)
<dr_willis> tried the nomodeset option yet Art1 ?
<Art1> not yet... reading up on it now though :)
<Tex_Nick> Art1 : just for my personal knowledge ... what graphics are you running ?
<Art1> ATI Radeon HD 6xxx
<Art1> 6870
<Tex_Nick> Art1 : ok thanks man ... i'm keeping a list ;-)
<Art1> no prob :)
<Art1> it's always good to keep a list of problem children :)
<Tex_Nick> Art1: is that an APU or descrete card ?
<Art1> umm...   ???
<_irenicus09> dr_willis: do you know which gnomeservice can do automounting for me?
<dr_willis> _irenicus09:  not really. it would pull iin quite a bit of gnome i imagine
<dr_willis> install nautilus perhaps and it might pull it in.'
<Tex_Nick> Art1 : a seperate graphics card ... or an AMD APU processor instead of a CPU ?
<Art1> oh... seperate card
<_irenicus09> dr_willis: actually I have nautilus installed atm :|
<xubuntu925> What is the easiest way to set a python script to run on startup?
<xubuntu925> Also, I run this (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=E7x8bczb) command to change screen resolution, but it changes back after reboot.
<KevinLi> whois drussell
 * ero-jiji dances a bit to entertain all the frustrated people
<ero-jiji> morning all
<drussell> KevinLi: Hi Kevin!
<janos__> sziasztok
<Art1> k, I"m going to go try this... I'll be back one way or the other to let ya'll know if it works or not :)
<jonascj> Is it possible to adjust the blocksize / inode count during installation of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> you can parrtion/format befor you start theinstaller. and just tell it the mountpoints
<dr_willis> jonascj:  so thats a yes. ;)
<jonascj> yes of course. I'll figure out if my vps provider will let me do that.
<dr_willis> hmmm i dont think with a vps you really need to worry about it.. but ive only used one vps
<fiz-> hello
<Mojojojo> hello
<jonascj> the problem with web apps are they huge amount of small files. One cakephp installation take up 5% of my inodes on my current filesystem setup
<Madison> I just installed ubuntu, then updated and reboot the computer. Now the left bar is bright grey, the top bar is blank, and none of the icons are responding to clicks. Image: https://www.dropbox.com/s/r49wgi9j6k2vjxo/20130305_022820.jpg
<fiz-> i can see that syslog is generating 7 backups of data for each day, how can i extend it? im not familliar which service might  be resposiblefor that
<Mojojojo> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.10, after an update today when the comp restarted unity and entire gui system has disappeared, i have only the desktop wallpaper
<fiz-> nothing found in logrotate
<Mojojojo> here is a pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com/5587330/
<dr_willis> Mojojojo:  as a test. make a new user. see  if the desktop works for them.  If it does work. then theres some user settings causing the issue.. it it dosent work for all users/new users.. theres a deeper issue going on.
<Mojojojo> ok will try that
<Mojojojo> thanks
<fiz-> ok found it in logrotate.d
<Mojojojo> how do i create new user in terminal? i have no gui
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Mojojojo> haha ok thanks
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis ... NO MAN ... lol   ờᴗớ
<Mojojojo> ok bill gates has the same issue... no GUI
<Kowalczyk> ofc bill gates had the same issue. he is not working with linux
<Kowalczyk> :D
<dr_willis> normal fix would be to reinstall your video card drivers.
<Mojojojo> how do i restore the system to earlier state?
<dr_willis> since they could be whats confused.
<Mojojojo> ok how do i install nvidia drivers in terminal?
<one> Watch out for Tyler Durdens video card drivers.
<dr_willis> for me -   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Mojojojo> it says nvidia-current is already the newest version
<Madison> Should I just try reinstalling, or?
<Mojojojo> how do i restore the system to earlier state?
<dr_willis> theres not really a way to restore to an earlier state
<dr_willis> you could test with an older kernel.. see if it works there
<Mojojojo> oh unlike windows then, cool
<Mojojojo> so what next
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<dr_willis> try reinstalling the nvidia drivers....
<spacemonkey> I'm here for Nvidia drivers too...
<Ben64> Mojojojo: btw is it a laptop
<Mojojojo> it says nvidia-current is already the newest version when i try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Ben64> Mojojojo: sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<Mojojojo> no its a pc amd-64
<Ben64> what video card
<TakeItEZ> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<spacemonkey> I tried to install Bumblebee to run my Optimus Nvidia card, but that didn't work
<IzzoDizzo> mojojojo, what happens if you remove the nvidia drivers?
<Ben64> TakeItEZ: no, mine is better!
<Mojojojo> nvidia geforce 9800gt
<spacemonkey> GeForce GT640M LE
<Mojojojo> how do i remove the drivers?
<Ben64> Mojojojo: removing the drivers won't get you the drivers :|
<zAo^2_> Mojojojo: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current
<spacemonkey> are the x-swat drivers more stable?
<Ben64> spacemonkey: you need some bumblebee stuff or something
<dr_willis> they are newer.. ;)
<spacemonkey> Ben64: Yeah, I installed Bumblebee, but it didn't work
<Ben64> spacemonkey: ok
<hemangpatel> I go this error "libapache2-mod-php-5.3-zend-server : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.13-20ubuntu5.3 is to be installed"
<zetheroo> sooo .... why is it that when I do "ps -A | grep cron" that the output is "18451 ?        00:00:00 cron" with "cron" being in red!?
<Ben64> cause you grepped it
<dr_willis> grep is seeing itself. ;)
<Art1> grr... can someone send me that nomodeset website again?
<Ben64> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Art1> want to make sure I'm doing it correctly :)
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: because *buntu sets some weird alias. grep --color=auto"
<spacemonkey> Ben64: I got the error "change connectedmonitor setting in /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia"
<Art1> thank you
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: "alias" in a terminal to check
<apelles> hello. can someone help me please? what channel would i go to get help set up email server and irc server
<Ben64> spacemonkey: you should see if theres any bumblebee support available
<Mojojojo>  i tried sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<Mojojojo> and it gives me errors
<Ben64> ...which errors
<spacemonkey> Ben64: Oh, I'm looking at the file now... "UseDisplayDevice" is set to none... that doesn't seem right
<Mojojojo> unable to locate package errors, unable to locate package name  uname -r blah blah blah, couldn't find any package by regex 'uname -r blah blah
<Ben64> then you typed it wrong
<noxom> Hi all. how to move a local Web site localhost in its external ip?
<Mojojojo> is uname supposed to be my real username?
<noxom> i installed lamp
<Ben64> no
<zetheroo> TakeItEZ: does red mean there is something wrong with the process?
<Tex_Nick> apelles : if you don't get an answer here, you might try #ubuntu-server
<TakeItEZ> zetheroo: no it highlight the pattern you grepped for
<apelles> thank you
<Ben64> Mojojojo: notice the backticks aren't single quotes
<Mojojojo> i'll try again
<Ben64> `uname -r, not 'uname -r
<ubuntu206> How do i run a python script on background after the startup?
<TakeItEZ> backticks are evil
<Mojojojo> what are backticks? O.O
<Ben64> on top of the "Tab" key on US keyboards
<Mojojojo> oh i see
<Tex_Nick> Mojojojo:  the key to the left of the 1 key
<TakeItEZ> $() is far better readable
<Ben64> but less cool
<TakeItEZ> i'm too old to be cool :)
<methus> <noxom>configure your  web server listen on localip:port.
<noxom> methus where?
<Mojojojo> ok i tried that and i now get this error: command line option'g'[from -generic] is not known
<Ben64> still typing it wrong lol
<TakeItEZ> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Mojojojo> again?
<Mojojojo> lol
<Ben64> TakeItEZ: no!
<Ben64> Mojojojo: sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: then let him type "linux-headers-generic"
<TakeItEZ> you see it just confuses him
<Ben64> but its not always generic
<Art1> don't know if this will help, but the last line that shows when it freezes is "[    12.067829] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] assuming drive cache: write through"
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: in this case it is
<methus> noxom. what webserver are you using?
<Ben64> my command works on every incarnation
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: if the one read/types it correct, yes
<TakeItEZ> obviously he doesn't
<Ben64> the straight $(uname -r) is what causes these problems
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: then let him type "linux-headers-generic"
<Ben64> because the headers don't get updated and then nvidia breaks
<Mojojojo> i already tried linux-headers-generic still errors
<Mojojojo> ok i tried that and i now get this error: command line option'g'[from -generic] is not known
<Ben64> what error
<noxom> I installed the lamp. I just went into var /www and there is a file index. html A: When I write localhost it gives me the page
<TakeItEZ> Mojojojo: no space before -generic
<Ben64> ok fine, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<Mojojojo> ok installing now
<Mojojojo> ok i tried that and i now get this error: command line option'g'[from -generic] is not known
<Mojojojo> still
<Ben64> you're doing something wrong, pastebin the contents of the terminal
<Mojojojo> i already installed linux headers
<Mojojojo> ok
<Mojojojo> paste.ubuntu.com/5587401/
<yarinse> hello, as I can extract the serial number of the volume of dvd from a terminal, what is the instruction?
<DJones> yarinse: Do you mean the md5sum?
<Ben64> Mojojojo: well you already did linux-headers-generic, so that was the whole point of that...
<Mojojojo> so what do i do next?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install dkms
<Numline1> Hello guys, I was recently wondering, if there's any all in one and easy to configure solution for mail server
<ikonia> Numline1: postfix, exim ?
<Numline1> I was using google apps, but as amount of domains on my server rises, it's no longer an option
<Mojojojo> dkms is already the newest version it says dkms set to manually installed
<Numline1> ikonia: I currently use Exim for outgoing mails, but it's quite hard to manage
<yarinse> DJones: ehhh ??
<Numline1> I was looking for something that already includes antispam, antivirus and possibly web UI for management
<ikonia> Numline1: its very easy - it's clear text config files
<ikonia> Numline1: if you struggle to manage exim, you're going to struggle to run anything
<ikonia> Numline1: the features you want are nothing to do with a mail server - you'll need to bolt them on to anything you run
<Ben64> Mojojojo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<Mojojojo> ok
<DJones> yarinse: What serial number are you trying to get from the dvd
<Mojojojo> done
<Ben64> any errors? did you see it build nvidia?
<Numline1> ikonia: I know, that's why I was looking for all in one solution without putting packages together and configuring them
<Mojojojo> no errors, it was done in a flash
<Ben64> hmm : /
<Numline1> ikonia: to be more clear, it doesnt have to be on my server, it can be standalone solution
<Mojojojo> didn't see it reconfigure anything
<Mojojojo> lol
<Numline1> Something like exchange, but free
<yarinse> DJones: Not did you. As I can extract the serial number of the volume of dvd from a terminal,
<Mojojojo> can i do something to show you what was updated last then maybe you can see what caused this all?
<Mojojojo> the system was perfect before today's update
<Ben64> Mojojojo: whats in /var/lib/dkms ?
<Mojojojo> how do i check that in terminal?
<yarinse> DJones: F:\ to >dir the volume of unit F is 100222 the serial number of the volume: 335D-E47AF: \ to >dir the volume of unit F is 100222 the serial number of the volume: 335D-E47A
<Ben64> Mojojojo: ls /var/lib/dkms
<Mojojojo> it says: dkms_dbversion  nvidia_current
<evelyette> hi
<evelyette> does anybody know how to solve this: http://dpaste.com/1012831/
<Mojojojo> earlier it also told me that compiz had crashed or something like that
<Ben64> Mojojojo: then could you pastebin "find /var/lib/dkms/nvidia_current"
<evelyette> dbus-deamon is running, I'm not sure why it's not picking it up
<yarinse> DJones: is volume serial number of DVD p.e.:335D-E47AF. As is bar code
<DJones> yarinse: I'm not sure how to get that
<foo357> Should I have to uninstall ('make uninstall') a conventional ./configure && make && make install && (ldconfig ?) software before reinstalling?
<Numline1> ikonia: anyway, I'll look into building this up on exim, thanks for help
<zAo^2_> evelyette: are you member of the netdev group?
<Numline1> It will be painful but hopefuly it will work :)
<Mojojojo> no such file or directory
<Mojojojo> :/
<evelyette> zAo^: no
<yarinse> In windows : command : promt:> dir /f
<Ben64> Mojojojo: you typed stuff wrong again
<zAo^2_> evelyette: Add yourself to the group and login again
<Mojojojo> ok let me try again
<evelyette> zAo^: how
<yarinse> DJones: in command windows promt:> tree /f
<hufu> haliho
<Mojojojo> is there a space between find and /var
<Mojojojo> ?
<Ben64> yes
<Mojojojo> ok then i typed it perfectly
<hufu> hungary
<zAo^2_> evelyette: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301414
<Mojojojo> hmmmm does it mean i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ben64> Mojojojo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms
<Mojojojo> done
<Mojojojo> next?
<Ben64> that should have built the driver
<Mojojojo> do i need to restart?
<Ben64> did you see it build stuff
<Mojojojo> yes it did something in terminal
<Ben64> well if it built it then yeah, you can reboot and gui would work
<Mojojojo> let me try
<Mojojojo> ok that worked, everything is back :)
<Ben64> cool
<Mojojojo> thanks a bunch ben64 that saves me a lot of reinstalling
<Mojojojo> how do i backup the system so that i can restore in the fiture?
<Ben64> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<one> Mojojojo: disks has an imager now
<Mojojojo> ok will try those links
<Mojojojo> thanks a lot guys :)
<one> Mojojojo: boot from a liveCD and run disks and image it
<Mojojojo> oh ok, cool
<Mojojojo> thanks
<kuuruku> so this channel is logged
<DJones> !logs | kuuruku
<ubottu> kuuruku: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sabzi> p
<mark__> hello!
<mark__> i'm stuck with apt-get
<mark__> i cannot instal / update / remove /anything
<mark__> apt-get prompts me to reinstall exim4-base
<mark__> but this returns with an error from post-removal
<evelyette> zAo^: it is in netdev group
<mark__> did anyone have this problem or knows what should i do with it? :-)
<mark__> any help will be much appreciated!
<zAo^> evelyette, ok, it still doesnt work?
<Tex_Nick> out of curosity ... will glxgears run on a non-3d graphics system ... i'm just wondering if that is fast sure check for 3d enabled graphics ?
<vISaTO4> Does anyone know how to do 6.3, pricing with Black-Scholes formula ? http://imageshack.us/f/38/problem2222.png/
<dr_willis> it will run.. slowly
<Ben64> vISaTO4: uh, this isn't a homework help channel
<vISaTO4> Where is one, then? :/
<evelyette> zAo^: no it doesn't
<Ben64> vISaTO4: no idea
<DJones> !alis | vISaTO4
<ubottu> vISaTO4: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TakeItEZ> vISaTO4: ask your teacher
<zAo^> evelyette, still the same messages? Did you relogin?
<nearst> hi ppl
<nearst> any idea why my flash mount with read-only option? try with mount -o rw /dev /mnt but not work
<dr_willis> thats not a correct mount command line...
<zAo^> nearst, what filesystem?
<zAo^> and that ^^
<dr_willis> ntfs.vfat may need uid/gid/umask options also
<linuxist> neast, don't you need to do a "-o rw,remount" ?
<linuxist> if it's already mounted
<zAo^> sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<evelyette_> zAo^: any other ideas ?
<kuuruku> what idea
<nearst> zAo^, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt/ -t vfat .. mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sdc1 read-write, is write-protected
<dr_willis> now thats nteresting...
<nearst> zAo^, /dev/sdc1 on /mnt type vfat (ro)
<dr_willis> ive seen flash drives go 'bad' in such a way they become read only
<Ben64> could have a physical switch for write protection
<TakeItEZ> nearst: hardware ro-switch?
<nearst> that flash is naked atm. no ro-switch im guess
<nearst> sec, double check
<belgianguy> is there a way to have different terminal instances have different backgrounds?
<hero100> after update from 12.04 to 12.10, will all software be removed?
<belgianguy> as to be able to discern them better (different systems I'm ssh'ed into)
<belgianguy> hero100: no, it should still all be there
<hero100> thank
<Tex_Nick> belgianguy:  yes ... set up different profiles, then choose profile for each terminal
<belgianguy> Tex_Nick: thanks, I'll look into it :)
<nearst> hmm. no ro-switch . this is fun
<Tex_Nick> belgianguy:  after saying that ... i'm not sure about backgrounds (as in image) however you can set profiles for background & foregroung colors
<belgianguy> Tex_Nick: could you point me in a general direction, my Google searches aren't really yielding much result
<belgianguy> I have edited the .bashrc to color the text, is there such an option to color the bg?
<belgianguy> IIRC that was export PS1=...
<Tex_Nick> belgianguy:  in terminal "edit/profiles"
<dr_willis> that would make some ugly prromts at times
<dr_willis>  ;)
<dr_willis> prompts
<dr_willis> good old days.tricks of spending hours messing with the bash prompt. Check out the bash prompt howto at tldp.org
<belgianguy> dr_willis: I have good taste ;) but when swithing terminals in Unity, it sometimes confuses me
<TakeItEZ> belgianguy: create some new profiles in gnome-terminal, then run "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=host1-profile -e "whatever""
<belgianguy> TakeItEZ: and will it remember that? or does one have to do this each time (or create a script of some sort?)
<TakeItEZ> belgianguy: the profiles are permanent, but it won't remember what profile you used last time
<belgianguy> TakeItEZ: could I make a bash script that I feed an IP and make it base its scheme on that?
<TakeItEZ> belgianguy: sure
<belgianguy> TakeItEZ: ah, then I have a new pet project :) thanks!
<belgianguy> well, I wouldn't really need a script, I could also just use an alias, right?
<TakeItEZ> belgianguy: i'd use hostnames = profilnames, then something like: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=$1 -e "ssh $1"
<belgianguy> TakeItEZ: smart that, that would eliminate bughunts if IPs change
<elixir> Hi everyone. I installed wubi on 45 gb partition and the free space(as I see from windows) is 5 gb. But inside ubunu I see it to be full :( What shall I be missing?
<dmitry29> Hi
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : the "bash prompt howto at tldp.org" you provided looks like the definitive resousce ... :-)
<TakeItEZ> belgianguy: use ~/.ssh/config (man ssh_config, see Host and HostName) for easy to remember aliases for the hosts
<elixir> SOmeone known to the query, plz help !
<dmitry29> Hi gals
<dr_willis> Tex_Nick:  and its like 5+ yrs old.. :) if not more
<dr_willis> elixir:  wubi instralls into a FILE on the windows drive.. you made that HD file to be 45gb in size
<dmitry29> dr_willis: Hi
<franks2> anyone know if its a debian package for this? http://pear.php.net/package/HTML_Template_PHPLIB/redirected im unable to locate it
<elixir> dr_willis: yes
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis : yeah , some of that stuff goes back to the old tty days ? lol
<dmitry29> Anyone knows a good chatroom on coolquies?
<elixir> dr_willis: I made a seperate partition, dedicated for installing wubi, of size 45 gb. But althigh 15 gb is still free as seen from winows, Inside ubuntu, it only shows me all "30" gb consumed [as seen from disk analyzer from ubuntu]
<one> elixir: did you have an appointment to see the doctor?
<usr13> elixir: How long ago did you install?
<elixir> usr13: around 1 month
<usr13> elixir: Did you install any extra applications?  Like maybe recordmydesktop?
<elixir> usr13: No. have only codes [source codes], git, etc stuff
<one> elixir: its those game genie codes stuck in the cube
<elixir> one: everyONE is not born brilliant ! Please think before you utter !
<dr_willis> wubi insrtalls to a file on the windows partition.. as far as i know elixir..
<dr_willis> there are resize wubi instgall guides out there.
<dr_willis> I dont use wubi.  so dont mess with it much
<elixir> dr_willis: okay. I'll go through them.
<usr13> elixir: All I can tell you is to search for large files.  ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last>  du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<one> elixir: what I am just giving hints
<belgianguy> isn't wubi tying the fate of your Ubuntu install to that of your luck with Windows?
<elixir> one: Again: see what I wrote above
<usr13> elixir: fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And send us resulting URL.  We'
<usr13> ll have a look.
<usr13> elixir: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And send us resulting URL.  We'll look and see.
<usr13> elixir: How big is your hard drive?
<usr13> elixir: It is possible that you made a separate partition but you did not use it.
<elixir> usr13: I think I got answer from your point that wubi is installed in 15 gb file inside that hard drive. It is the max that wubi allows while installation. I think I shoud go with proper ubuntu installation. :)
<histo> usr13: lsblk doesn't require sudo
<elixir> usr13:  * 30 gb not 15 gb
<elixir> usr13: Thanks a lot for 'concerned' replies. ! [unlike some- one ]
<usr13> histo: Thanks info.
<one> always a show
<utterglee> good morning UGT, folks
<M1DLG_> I've managed to install nvidia drivers using this guide http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html but steam starts then errors saying my version isn't high enough. how do I fix this?
<utterglee> I am trying to get this functionality in Ubuntu: drupal.org/project/maillog
<utterglee> it stops all email from going out
<utterglee> then maintains detailed logs about the email that was attemted to send out
<utterglee> I am testing a little application and mails are part of it, and I can't use gmail beause that's slow
<M1DLG_> I've spent 2 days on my video problem, only asking for help when I hit an issue Ican't find solutions for on forums. but I am trying myself where I can.
<utterglee> I tried setting up an iptable to block traffic
<utterglee> but /var/log/mail.log is not informative enough
<usr13> utterglee: Let's see the rule you used.
<utterglee> usr13, iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<utterglee> when I execute the php file with a call to mail() it hangs
<kgkgjhfjd> I installed ubuntu 12.04in my laptop(MSI x460dx) and ubuntu uses my battery so much. also i disable my graphic device but i doesn't correct
<TakeItEZ> utterglee: you reject outgoing smtp and wonder why its not being sent?
<utterglee> sorry... I guess I will delete that rule and see what happens
<gofs> New hack tools Cryptography, Encryption,Hack,windows,linux,games,cs,psybnc,mirc,scan,ssh , etc.. feel free to visit www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<usr13> utterglee: What about "/reports/maillog"?
<dr_willis> mirc is a hack tool? ;)
<one> where are you at Ubuntu that you always see dawn before here?
<utterglee> usr13, there appears to be no such directory/file
<usr13> utterglee: Well, it's www.example.com/admin/reports/maillog
<utterglee> oh wait, sorry, I forgot what maillog was
<one> If you are not sick there is no reason to see a doctor I am just here to warn you on the way in.
<utterglee> usr13, I am not using drupal, I just wanted to show an example for the fine folks here
<utterglee> of what I am after
<DJones> one: Sto pwith the offtopic comments
<usr13> utterglee: Oh.
<utterglee> okay, so `ufw status` does not show existing iptables rules
<utterglee> only "Status: active"
<usr13> utterglee: Maybe just run tcpdump ?
<maveas> utterglee: ufw status verbose?
<usr13> utterglee: ... although, with the iptables rule, you may not see much.  I dono.
<utterglee> what on earth... are all these server names...
<usr13> utterglee: I dono.  You tell us.
<one> utterglee: ufw is a frontend that just issues commands but other things may manipulate iptables which will not show
<utterglee> maveas, ufw status verbose does not show any rules, just stuff like "deny(incoming) allow(outgoing)"
<maveas> utterglee: okay, sorry, not used to use ufw
<utterglee> tcpdump shows a bunch of weird servers trying to connect ... ns3.net4india.com : I know that nameserver... question is why is it reaching for my virtualbox?? :/
<maveas> utterglee: Your VM use ns3.net4...?
<one> utterglee: could be anything really
<utterglee> the others are just crazy : mana.skafari.com barricade.rack911.com ... never heard of these things heh
<utterglee> 11:15:29.165998 IP 10.0.2.15.ntp > barricade.rack911.com.ntp: NTPv4, Client, length 48
<one> utterglee: that is what the public internet is all about
<Bangwhistle> Hi.  Does anyone know, when you create a .forward in /root, will it send what you already have in /var/mail/root?
<utterglee> there's even blah.com in there: http://pastebin.com/EBWu6chn
<Bangwhistle> and if so, when will it do it?
<one> utterglee: if you master ufw then you can start with iptables
<one> concept is the same but syntax is different
<one> utterglee: if you are really conscerned about it block everything and manually open up each route that you need
<utterglee> one, do you mean these are just public internet packets richocheting off my computer on their way elsewhere?
<utterglee> I read about this stuff but I never saw it before, how packets are routed thru all the computers on the internet... it is beautiful
<maveas> Regarding iptables/netfilter on the desktop. Have anyone else experienced that '-m conntrack --ctstate established,related' on INPUT(DROP) doesn't work but '-m state --state' does?
<TakeItEZ> Bangwhistle: no it won#t
<utterglee> http://www.rack911.com/ these appear to be some linux management gurus, I suspect it has something to do with my aptitude sources settings
<one> utterglee: I am getting scanned for SSH right now
<Bangwhistle> Thanks TakeItEZ, is there a way to trigger it to do that?
<TakeItEZ> Bangwhistle: no, you'll have to resent/forward those mails
<usr13> utterglee: You should check out wireshark
<one> utterglee: it is probably coming from the other side of the matrix
<utterglee> the matrix..?
<Bangwhistle> hmm I suppose I can install mail and manually forward them
<utterglee> you mean... neo, elrond, that matrix :) ?
<usr13> humor...
<one> utterglee: you are inside of a cube look up down left right forward and backward
<one> utterglee: what what do you want to know, master ufw then move to iptables and manually open up each route that you will use
<utterglee> one, first thing, I just want to get rid of the iptables rule I added on someone else's advice
<one> utterglee: man iptables
<utterglee> but I don't know iptables and it is intimidating right now
<utterglee> so I looked for iptables wrappers and found ufw
<usr13> utterglee: iptables -D OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<one> ufw isnt going to show it
<utterglee> but it won't show everything inside the iptables :/
<maveas> utterglee: iptables -L -nv
<WelCZa> hey guys
<maveas> utterglee: You can flush a chain of all rules or delete one rule at a time..
<usr13> utterglee: sudo iptables -D OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<maveas> utterglee: It's all in man iptables ;)
<one> please pray for me, I pray for you
<usr13> (To delete the rule you added earlier.)
<utterglee> usr13, thank you... it says "no such chain/rule"
<maveas> :D
<usr13> utterglee: Then you must have missquoted it.  iptables -L
<Praash> Hello everyone ^^
<Praash> Could I possibly get some help about getting SSH right on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<one> What hapened?
<Praash> I'm attempting to connect into my server through PuTTY
<usr13> utterglee: You can just flush.  sudo iptables -F
<Praash> but whatever i try, it says "connection refused"
<utterglee> usr13, I have a bunch of ufw rules in there I want to remove
<utterglee> I tried the flush command but it still shows a lot of ufw things in there
<utterglee> should I try to reinstall?
<maveas> Praash: Using keys?
<dr_willis> iptables --list shows current rules...
<maveas> utterglee: No need to reinstall
<usr13> utterglee: Look at history for the exact rule.  history |grep iptables
<one> What happened
<one> did i get kicked?
<usr13> Praash: Are you sure sshd is running on the server?
<DJones> one: Yes for continuing with offtopic comments
<utterglee> "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset"
<one> oh
<one> well I was making an exit statment
<usr13> Praash: ... and you have the correct IP address
<Praash> I do have correct IP
<usr13> utterglee: sudo iptables -D OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<Praash> The SSHD is running, I tried to connect to itself @ localhost and no trouble at all
<maveas> Praash: are you using the correct username?
<usr13> utterglee: Oh, I bet you got an error when you tried to use that rule. Right?  Try it again and see.
<utterglee> "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name."
<utterglee> :(
<utterglee> I messed up my iptables
<maveas> utterglee: Lol
<utterglee> and removing it messes with dependencies
<usr13> utterglee: No you didn't.  Try setting it again.
<usr13> utterglee: Try issuing the command to set the rule again, see if you get an error.
<usr13> utterglee: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset  #What does it say in retrun.  Antying?
<Praash> what I have is the correct IP, port, username and i also tried to open port 22 from UFW and from my main win7 desktop
<usr13> utterglee: If it said that the rule does not exist, then it does not exist.  You probably tried to do it without sudo.
<Praash> it's either that putty doesn't work correctly or i'm doing something wrong
<maveas> Praash: Putty should work ;)
<utterglee> okay... thanks so much for helping usr13; I have to go out very urgent at the moment, I will be back shortly and try those out again
<utterglee> if you are not here, farewell in advance :)
<usr13> Praash: If you were on a Linux computer I'd tell you to do  nmap -p22 ###.###.##.#   But.....
<usr13> Praash: What command are you using?
<Praash> usr13: In what context? I use Windows as my main desktop and try to use Putty with my server
<usr13> Praash: But if you have another Linux computer, try scanning port 22 with nmap
<Praash> I dont have any usable ones right now... I first tried to use an old laptop as an Ubuntu machine, but it no more boots up
<usr13> Praash: I don't have much advise for MS Windows commands.
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. Good morning (at least for me, 8.45 a.m. here hehe), afternoon or evening!
<Praash> usr13: What does nmap do? I can try to replicate that with my PC
<usr13> Praash: http://nmap.org/book/inst-windows.html
<belgianguy> Praash: nmap is often used to check open ports at a given IP
<usr13> Praash: I was wrong.  There's nmap for MS Windows, (I guess).  nmap is a port scaning tool.
<usr13> Praash: So just use nmap to scan port 22
<Praash> Okay, I will try that now
<janisozaur> how can i use git svn to checkout specific svn revision?
<Praash> Thanks for your advice ;)
<fmauro> Hi all. I'm trying to make a package, that uses an older version of a library that is no longer in the precise repos (the required version isn't) how would I go about that? Can I include it directly, or do I have to link it statically? What's the procedure here.
<aaa801> How would i copy a remote folder via ssh/scp to a local folder (one way server move)
<janisozaur> aaa801, scp -r user@remote:/path/to/folder /path/to/local
<aaa801> ta
<ubunoobtu> hey guys, if i only had a command line, how would i figure out what my wireless card
<Ben64> lspci or lsusb depending
<Praash> usr13: I scanned the ports and turns out that 22 is not opened
<janisozaur> ubunoobtu, lspci? lsusb? maybe wuith -v options. or go directly fo hwinfo
<Ben64> Praash: is it "closed" or "filtered"
<janisozaur> !hwinfo | ubunoobtu
<ubunoobtu> okay thanks guys, ill try it out and be back
<Praash> usr13: The nmap Windows version complained about not being able to load some libraries, so i used another program
<ubunoobtu> alright thanks a lot guys, it worked
<ubunoobtu> later all
<aaa801> janisozaur, any way to speed this up?, most of the transver is files that are like 10kb each
<utterglee> usr13, that -A command returns nothing
<utterglee> but there is no failing message either
<Praash> Ben64: The program I used only shows that it's closed
<utterglee> okay, now: sudo iptables -L | grep tcp-reset
<utterglee> REJECT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:smtp reject-with tcp-reset
<utterglee> now doing -D works
<utterglee> great
<utterglee> mail is not the most n00b friendly place in Linux :)
<utterglee> I suspect... in any OS
<Ben64> Praash: on the computer running ssh server, do this - "netstat -ln | grep 22"
<ubunoob> alright guys im back, i now know i have an AR928X, how do i find out what chip set is on my card
<Praash> Ben64: Tried that now
<cabpa> join #opensuse
<ubunoob> or if any one has xp in the matter, i need drivers that will support injection
<Ben64> cabpa: /join
<Ben64> ubunoob: you should just get a card that is supported in linux
<cabpa> thanks Ben64 : )
<ubunoob> it is
<Ben64> not really
<ubunoob> im useing it right now
<ubunoob> thats how im in this irc
<Ben64> then whats the problem
<ubunoob> i need the other drivers that support injection
<Praash> Ben64: The dump shows "tcp6 :::22 :::* LISTEN"
<Ben64> Praash: is that it?
<Praash> Ben64: It also shows other matches
<Praash> Ben64: That's the line that seems relevant
<ubunoob> i did some research is it madwifi drivers?
<Ben64> Praash: thats for ipv6
<Praash> Ben64: :0 I see
<Ben64> is there one that just starts with "tcp"
<Praash> Ben64: There's "tcp 0.0.0.0:22"
<ubunoob> the quad zero..
<Ben64> Praash: then that means it's listening on all addresses, so you still have a firewall problem or something
<ubunoob> ssh problems?
<Praash> Ben64: Ok, I try to screw with windows firewall
<Ben64> Praash: windows firewall?
<Ben64> you're running sshd on linux, right>
<Praash> Ben64: yup, the server is on linux
<ubunoob> well thanks for the help guys, i guess im going to go figure this one out on my own
<Ben64> then... probably linux firewall
<Praash> Ben64: The client i'll be using is windows
<nibbler_> my fresh 12.10 install drops me to grub while booting. then after loading kernel and initramfs it drops me to busybox, where i have to decrypt and lvm-activate my boot partition.... great :-)
<nibbler_> ...and i'm pretty sure i did *not* tick that lvm box during install
<nibbler_> which is in-line with ubutu-installers config of /etc/crypttab, which is also not lvm >:-(
<Guest22870> bonjour
<Guest22870> sa va
<mdjsjdqe> hi
<w3bg33k> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, and I installed the ubuntu desktop...how can I get to the network configuration for eth0 if the options button is grayed out?
<styler2go> Hello. Can someone tell me how i can automatically execute some commands at, for example, 2 o'clock everyday?
<styler2go> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<llutz> styler2go: create a crontab, read "man 5 crontab"
<styler2go> thank you :)
<iceroot> !cron | styler2go
<ubottu> styler2go: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Alpha123> hello
<AppleJuice> hello Alpha123
<Alpha123> Since 7 hours, i am trying to access a EXT3 disk using UBUNTU Live CD.. but it dont work.  Do you guys know if Ubuntu supports lenovo 8811 satacontroller
<Alpha123> becouse it works when using SATA -> USB 2.0
<Alpha123> (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
<Alpha123> please help? ;D
<hxm> hello
<hxm> i want to let an user to execute an application but i wont it can do anything else, is that possible?
<hxm> also that app can send exec commands to shell so i could avoid hack attempts, is that possible?
<hxm> or this is too magic
<styler2go> normally i can exit a command with Strg+C, right?
<hxm> if the program you are executing let that signal yes, styler2go
<styler2go> and if not? i typed in crontab -e and i cant leave this screen
<hxm> when you execute crontab -e it ask you what editor you want to use
<hxm> which one did you select?
<styler2go> it did not asked me, it just oped this one: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4690/climsyclipboardur.png
<hxm> ah, those view-insert editors based
<hxm> did you change something?
<hxm> with typing :q it will ask you to exit
<styler2go> yes, this was empty, the one line is what i wrote
<hxm> you can use first :w to save
<hxm> and :q to exit
<hxm> :wq will work, i guess
<styler2go> uhm, thank you :)
<styler2go> i dont like this editor :D
<hxm> indeed, i guess you pressed "i" for add the line, then when you end editin, you press Esc
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hxm> so you are in view mode, and now you are able to send the :wq command
<hxm> i either dont like those editors, nano is so cool
<styler2go> yes i am using nano too
<hxm> also if you type select-editor
<hxm> it will ask you what default editor you want to use for contrab
<styler2go> thanks :)
<verysoftoiletppr> help, trouble reinstalling a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587729/
<Nul0>  Hello. I'm considering formatting my external drive as ZFS and using it as a backup storage system (mainly for its inbuilt deduplication). I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. Does this sound like a good idea? Any words of caution I should bear in mind?
<BluesKaj> Nul0, any particular reason why you're using ZFS ?
<[Saint]> "(mainly for its inbuilt deduplication)"
<Nul0> BluesKaj, inbuilt deduplication (storage space)
<BluesKaj> sorry , never heard that word before , is that dedicated duplication or some other meaning , Nul0 ?
 * [Saint] suggests building a cheap NAS out of spares that pretty much everybody has lying around instead
<[Saint]> BluesKaj: no.
<Nul0> BluesKaj, https://blogs.oracle.com/bonwick/entry/zfs_dedup
<[Saint]> deduplication == "to not needlessly duplicate"
<[Saint]> Nul0: I'd seriously look into building a NAS, though
<Nul0> [Saint], never tried that before. I'll look into it. What are its advantages over ZFS?
<[Saint]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage
<hdd1> hello, im trying to enable into my kernel the directive net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait, but i get is an unknown key. I need an extra kernelmod or something? im using ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.5.0-23 thanks
<[Saint]> You could use a NAS, *with* ZFS, if you wanted ;)
<DR01D-Engineer> anyone know the xchat command to delay connecting? so it can autojoin rooms that require registration
<DR01D-Engineer> right now chat autojoins rooms before logging me in
<DR01D-Engineer> xchat*
<hxm> there is a xchat channel
<Nul0> [Saint], faster data access does sound attractive (esp. if used for frequent backups)
<DR01D-Engineer> ok ill ask in xchat channel. thanks
<[Saint]> DR01D-Engineer: can't you do "wait XXX" in the autorun?
<[Saint]> join #foo; wait 10; join #bar
<[Saint]> etc.
<[Saint]> Nul0: you probably want to look at FreeNAS
<kernelpanic_> Hello! I want to replace e.g. cmake with a newer version not available in ubuntu. So I install it locally to /usr/local/. How can I tell ubuntu (on the commandline) that ubuntu-cmake should be removed, but still, cmake should be considered installed (so it doesn't re-install ubuntucmake when apackage depends on it)
<kernelpanic_> In gentoo, I believe its done using /etc/portage/package.provided
<DR01D-Engineer> saint. autorun? i dont see that in settings... all i can see is in network list, edit, connect command. i have msg nickserv identify user pass, so i guess after that command i put the join commands
<Nul0> [Saint], I'll give it a shot. Seems to fit the bill perfectly.
<[Saint]> Wooo!
 * [Saint] does the "I knew something useful" dance
<nydel> for some reason my HDMI out won't seem to work as a secondary suddenly.. if i boot with it plugged in, it's the primary. if i boot with it unplugged, the laptop monitor is primary & the hdmi does nothing.
<nydel> any help greatly appreciated
<[Saint]> DR01D-Engineer: I thought xchat had autorun, my mistake - anyway - here: http://www.beamartyr.net/projects/autorun.html
<[Saint]> but, this is wildly off-topic.
<nmittal> hello ppl.. i just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and Nvidia drivers.. I have a 2 monitor setup.. however when I maximize a window it only fills one monitor.. how can i make it fill both monitors.. i am able to drag windows back and forth the 2 monitors so i know i have one x-screen
<[Saint]> You should probably go poke the guys at #xchat
<nmittal> is there another channel for unity
<benkaiser> does uds start in 40 minutes or am I way off?
<hector> hectorex
<[Saint]> nmittal: #ubuntu-unity
<nmittal> [Saint], thanks.. do you happen to know the answer to my question by any chance?
<[Saint]> Nope.
<nmittal> [Saint], ok thanks
<nydel> what command will show me all video devices
<[Saint]> lshw?
<oryades> sudo lshw -C video
<benkaiser> does uds start in 35 minutes or am I way off?
<[Saint]> benkaiser: 2PM UTC - do the math for your locale
<ivotkl> benkaiser, I apologise, but I do not know what UDS means.
<[Saint]> Ubuntu Developer Summit, I assume
<ivotkl> Cool.
<ivotkl> What is that? Sorry. =$
<[Saint]> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<benkaiser> [Saint], yes that is correct... and okay, think it should be 1am here in Eastern Australia
<nydel> if the output of "lshw" is only "PCI (sysfs)" does that point to a problem i can resolve?
<[Saint]> it means you probably didn't use sudo
<nydel> i did
<[Saint]> On slow systems, it can take some time.
<nydel> there is some sort of problem, i am trying to use my HDMI out as a secondary display - until today it's always just worked.
<[Saint]> I wouldn;t expect it to ever take longer than 60 seconds, though.
<nydel> but now if i boot up with hdmi unplugged, it doesn't do anything when i plug it in. if i boot with it plugged in, the hdmi is the only display (laptop screen is blank)
<ivotkl> My netbook's screen goes blank when connecting HDMI. Perhaps that's how it works, unless both screen worked before.
<nydel> both screens have always worked
<ivotkl> I currently do not know how to make dual screens displaying at the same time. Any help?
<nydel> and right now if i boot from a usb stick both screens work
<nydel> [Saint]: could you look at the output of lshw for me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5587778/
<[Saint]> I could...but, I'm not entirely sure why I'd want to.
<nydel> [Saint]: i thought maybe you'd help me because i'm desperate and asking graciously?
<ivotkl> That seems to be your integrated graphics working while on HDMI screen is  plugged in, right?
<ivotkl> nydel, what are you trying to achieve? Dual screening?
<nydel> ivotkl: well, the main screen is blank, and the HDMI is low-res
<nydel> yes ivotkl, usually i can do this:
<nydel> xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 1280x25 --rotate normal --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --off
<nydel> and that sets me up with a dual display
<nydel> but right now that gives me a lot of errors like none of those devices exist
<ivotkl> Cool.
<ivotkl> Ouch...
<ivotkl> What if you check how video config settings are when booting from USB and try to apply them to current system?
<nydel> i'm not sure what i've done but perhaps i've uninstalled something or f'd up a xwindows config file?
<nmittal> hello ppl.. i just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and Nvidia drivers.. I have a 2 monitor setup.. however when I maximize a window it only fills one monitor.. how can i make it fill both monitors.. i am able to drag windows back and forth the 2 monitors so i know i have one x-screen
<ivotkl> Could be, anything's possible when we put our hands on a highly tweak-able system, hehe
<DelphiWorld> Hi Ubuntuficators:)
<nydel> ivotkl: that's great idea, thank you. what files would i look at?
<DelphiWorld> guys can someone pastebin me a valid sources.list file?
<ivotkl> No idea, I'm not very knowledgeable about this stuff. I was just giving you an idea. =$
<DelphiWorld> us.archive.ubuntu.com is not resolving
<patrycjusz> hi all I get this error "No route found for "GET o/hello" " when i want to access "http://symfony.dev:8080/app_dev.php/demo/hello"  --  why i cutting demo/hello to o/hello ?
<ivotkl> I can post you mine with those servers. I haven't modified it.
<patrycjusz> sorry wrong room
<nydel> ivotkl: thanks a lot that's very helpful
<DelphiWorld> ivotkl: please bro, and send me the url in a pm...
<[Saint]> nmittal: as far as your lshw output - your system seems to think it only has one display output.
<DelphiWorld> ivotkl: also if you can give me the PPA archive
<[Saint]> This, one assumes, is the root of the problem.
<[Saint]> Even if you're not using both outputs, all available outputs should be listed there.
<nydel> [Saint]: right - and thank you kindly - do you have any idea what i may have done to cause this?
<rsvp> Nice overview on Mir + Unity QML + Unity APIs = Unity -- from Olli, http://www.olli-ries.com/mir-unity-qml-unity-apis-unity/
<nydel> i kind of feel like there is some stupid config file i could just delete somewhere if i only knew what it was, or something?
<[Saint]> No idea what would cause this, sorry.
<[Saint]> it also seems kinda odd that it lists the display as unclaimed.
<[Saint]> I would think it should be in use and hence "claimed", if you have any form of visible display at all.
 * [Saint] shrugs
<nydel> [Saint]: perhaps if i uninstall and reinstall the xorg intel video.. i guess i'll have to play around. thanks a lot for pointing me in a direction, i appreciate it
<[Saint]> here you can see mine listing both the VGA and DVI outputs, for instance: http://pastebin.com/a8UM3VfB
<TechnikalMind> hi. I'm getting the error message "/etc/cron.daily/apt: Cache has broken packages, exiting" in my logs. what do?
<[Saint]> If I unplug the DVI input, line 15 simply changes to "  *-display:1 UNCLAIMED"
<[Saint]> TechnikalMind: "sudo apt-get clean"; then try again
<TechnikalMind> [Saint]: how do I know which ones are the broken ones that I have to fix?
<[Saint]> You don't need to.
<[Saint]> apt-get clean should "just work".
<TechnikalMind> *waves magic wand* :D
<elijah> How do I get rid of these "Galaxy Nexus Networks" that were made when I hooked my phone up to my computer. They keep increasing => http://ubuntuone.com/7BHnlOPMejEhnlN0x3NCWa
<elijah> I don't see any way to delete them, they are not with the other connections
<savagecroc> Hi...
<savagecroc> ok i've got an ubuntu image running in vmware
<savagecroc> and i'm having problems trying to network with it. it's got an ipaddress and i can ping it and i have openssh running on port 52444
<savagecroc> but i am unable to connect to the port.. (note: previously when i was plugged into my office network i had no problem)
<savagecroc> i've tried restarting the ssh service. but still can't connect
<savagecroc> any ideas on how to debug?
<savagecroc> ugh
<savagecroc> after all that
<savagecroc> got the port number wrong
<savagecroc>  </stupid>
<baswazz> i just installed Ubuntu 10.10 i386 on my ESXI server but the add-apt-repostitory cmd does not work. I already have installed python-software-properties
<theadmin> baswazz: 10.10 is not supported.
<Wiz_KeeD> is there any way to undo deleted files via ftp on a ubuntu server 12.04?
<baswazz> theadmin: not supported? on esxi?
<savagecroc> Wiz_KeeD: use some file-based recovery program
<theadmin> baswazz: No, it's not supported at all. It's reached end-of-life.
<baswazz> theadmin: i have a VM running 10.10 amd64 it does work
<lollie_lol> cou
<lollie_lol> coucou
<lollie_lol> sa va
<lollie_lol> ?
<savagecroc> Wiz-Keed: afiak it deletes the info from the file allocation table.. so you have to use something that scans each sector to get the files back
<theadmin> baswazz: It might work... But the repos have been brought down, and it's not supported on IRC.
<baswazz> theadmin: what doe you advice?
<savagecroc> theadmin: 10.04 is not even that old
<srhb> Hi! I seem to have accidentally uninstalled my sound driver's module. Which package do I need to reinstall it? It's called snd_hda_intel
<lollie_lol> What are you doing?
<theadmin> savagecroc: 10.04 was an LTS and so it's supported longer, 10.10 is EOL now.
<baswazz> theadmin: i made a type i am pointing to 12.04 and 12.10
<savagecroc> ahhh right
<theadmin> baswazz: I suggest installing a more recent version, such as 12.04 or 12.10
<savagecroc> is there any point in bothering with the .10 version then?
<savagecroc> versions
<baswazz> theadmin: i made a type error i have 12.04 installed
<theadmin> savagecroc: Well, there are regular releases every 6 months -- they have shiny new stuff, but the LTS releases (every 2 years) are more stable and have longer support.
<srhb> What's the current kernel version on 12.10?
<theadmin> baswazz: Ah, okay then. Hm. That I can help with. Are you running add-apt-repository as root? (you need sudo before that command, generally)
<theadmin> !info linux-image-generic quantal | srhb
<ubottu> srhb: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.25.31 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<srhb> theadmin: Thanks.
<baswazz> theadmin: yes i use sudo before the command
<theadmin> baswazz: Hm, what's the output then?
<Pici> baswazz: Does the ppa that you are adding actually provide a package for your release?
<srhb> Are the kernel modules normally included with the linux-image-version-generic packages?
<[Saint]> Hummmm...
<om26er> is there a way i could disable nvidia and only use Intel GPU on my laptop
<om26er> Optimus
<[Saint]> Is there a way to limit bash history to N entries?
<savagecroc> i need to install a package on a machine with no internet connection what can i do?
<baswazz> Pici: i installed 12.04 and i saw a erro compiling for i386 so it isnt thats why i installed 12.10
<theadmin> [Saint]: None that I know of.
<[Saint]> Right, thanks.
<Pici> baswazz: Can you provide the exact command that you entered?
<baswazz> theadmin: Pici http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587828
<baswazz> Pici: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<theadmin> srhb: Well, according to dpkg -L linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic (my current kernel), a whole bunch of stuff was installed in /lib/modules by that package. So, yes, modules are included with the image.
<Pici> baswazz: It says that it is already installed.
<baswazz> Pici: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oscam/ppa
<srhb> theadmin: Right. Odd that the module went missing after the last upgrade.
<theadmin> srhb: What module is it? If it's some third-party one you may need to rebuild it.
<Pici> baswazz: And what happened after you typed that?
<baswazz> Pici: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<elijah> What is the name of the network manager in Ubuntu?
<elijah> network-manager doesn't seem to be it
<theadmin> elijah: NetworkManager.
<srhb> theadmin: No, it always just worked up until now. It's a pretty common module, snd-hda-intel
<YatharthROCK_> What're the diff.s bet. pre-released (proposed) and unsupported (backports) updates?
<theadmin> YatharthROCK_: proposed are going to make it in the main repos after a bunch of testing. Backports are the newer versions of packages from next releases.
<elijah> theadmin: Thanks! I tried that without ProperCase, I never would have thought to try that!
<theadmin> elijah: Yeah, odd name :/
<Art1> noob question... how can I get to a terminal window before Ubuntu loads... without going to the grub window?  12.04
<YatharthROCK_> theadmin, Thanks. How could I upgrade from QQ to Ubuntu 13?
<ivotkl> It's been a pleasure everyone. See you later.
<baswazz> Pici: you have any idea?
<YatharthROCK_> Art1, Use recovery mode, maybe?
<Pici> baswazz: Ithink add-apt-repository has moved to the software-properties-common package in 12.10
<apwbdjp> Art1, you need the system to load, to get a terminal. Using recovery mode is also through grub
<theadmin> YatharthROCK_: No 13.x versions are released yet, and so you can't.
<YatharthROCK_> Art1, Or use xdotool to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 right after boot...
<baswazz> Pici: ok ill try that
<theadmin> YatharthROCK_: Once it's released, you'll get a notification.
<YatharthROCK_> theadmin, So i have to install it separately? No upgrades?
<Art1> need to uninstall catalyst... even recovery freezes to a black screen
<theadmin> YatharthROCK_: Nah, you can upgrade, but once it's released. If you're looking to upgrade to the development version, though, please consult #ubuntu-1 on how to do that.
<theadmin> Err.
<theadmin> #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> Art1: Do you have a LiveCD?
<Art1> yes... that is the only way I can use my computer atm :(
<Art1> and reinstalling everything after a reboot is getting old
<theadmin> Art1: Perfect! Mount your / drive and then issue the following command: sudo chroot /media/whatever (where /media/whatever is where it's mounted).
<theadmin> Art1: Then, use "sudo apt-get remove ..." as you normally would
<Art1> hehe... just "mount c" ?
<theadmin> The heck is "c"? That doesn't seem like a device node to me.
<theadmin> Art1: It's more likely to be something along the lines of "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Art1> some background... I'm completely new to ubuntu as of 2 days ago... had my head in the sand with windows
<theadmin> Art1: You can use the filemanager to mount it for you, then hit Ctrl+L to find the address it mounted it to.
<baswazz> Pici: thanks for the fast support that did the trick
<apwbdjp> Art1, or use the palimpsest (Ubuntu Disk Utility) to mount it
<elijah> What would be the best way to upgrade NetworkManager 0.9.4.0 (precise stable) to 0.9.8.0?
<Art1> palimpsest?
<Art1> seperate download from the live cd?
<theadmin> Art1: Never mind that... Go to the file manager and hit something like "100500GB Storage", then hit Ctrl-L and you'll find the path to chroot to.
<Art1> grrr... giveing me permission denied
<theadmin> Art1: What exactly is?
<[Saint]> YatharthROCK_: "update-manager -d"
<Art1> theadmin: I used "sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*"
<[Saint]> YatharthROCK_: assuming you're on 12.10, this will prompt to install 13.04
<YatharthROCK_> [Saint], Tried that, but it didn't prompt me to install RR :(
<xxiao> anyone used lftp
<[Saint]> YatharthROCK_: works for me.
<xxiao> mmediately
<xxiao> it worked for me well, however now after i download stuff and quit lftp, the downloaded image is gone i
<brucelee1> hi
<jpmh> xxiao: I use it all the time - what do you mean "the download image is gone"?
<jmev> bekks: I've tried all of the vbox instructions on mounting a windows share in an ubuntu guest, but nothing's working. I keep getting the same error, "mounting failed with the error: No such device"
<xxiao> jpmh: on 10.04, i pget -n 5 ftp://my.iso, then issue "bye", and the image is not there
<xxiao> jpmh: while downloading, i saw that image is increasing in size
<brucelee1> ciaO
<brucelee1> ciao
<xxiao> it worked for me in the past
<brucelee1> !list
<ubottu> brucelee1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> xxiao, what folder are you downloading to
<xxiao> escott: ~/downloads
<jmev> I've searched google and checked pages marked "solved", but they all seem to give similar advice that doesn't work. I'm mounting per the instructions, and even tried installing "build-essential linux headers", per one page, but no change
<jpmh> xxiao: so basically you are getting the file to your current working directory, and then it goes away?
<xxiao> jpmh: yes
<jpmh> xxiao:  what happens if instead of pget you just use get?
<xxiao> jpmh: whenever i quit lftp, if i stay in, the file is there
<xxiao> jpmh: did not test, the download is too slow single threaded
<xxiao> like 40+ mins
<jpmh> try the single thread - I think that what is happening is that the transfer is not really completing - I am also not familiar with "bye", do you mean quit?
<jmev> any thoughts as to why it's such a pain mounting a drive in ubuntu running on vbox?
<escott> xxiao, how exactly is parallel download supposed to be faster?
<brucelee1> !list
<jpmh> xxiao: typically multi-threaded is rarely faster when you are getting one file from one source since usually the limiting factor is the link or the sending server and this is not helped by going multi-threaded
<xxiao> escott: depends on the server side i assume
<xxiao> some server limits speed on one request
<jpmh> xxiao: escott I think escott is saying the same as I am
<xxiao> if you issue, say 5 requests, you get 5x faster speed, per my testing
<xxiao> some other servers are smart to avoid that though, so it depends, but does not hurt to try parallel
<escott> xxiao, thats really rude of you to try and evade that then
<jpmh> xxiao: for the purpose of this debug try a regutal single threaded get - it may not be as fast as you want but it is faster than failing, which is what is happening
<xxiao> ok
<jpmh> escott: xxiao I also agree with escott that if someone has set a limit it is inappropriate to try and evade it
<xxiao> jpmh: i rarely do that, only once a while i need something quick
<jpmh> xxiao:  your comment that five connections is five time faster certainly should not be the case for one file unless as you say the sender has implimented a per-connection limit - in which case you should honor it
<jpmh> xxiao:  is this a public site you are connecting to?
<xxiao> yes
<jpmh> xxiao:  then, care to share the ftp address and I will try - I have a VERY fast link
<brucelee1> ciao
<brucelee1> !list
<escott> xxiao, if you are using ftp you my try disabling the control/data port and running over the same TCP connection. one could be throttling the other
<jpmh> escott:  can you explain that to me - what do you mean?
<escott> jpmh, active vs passive
<selena2013> hello
<selena2013> today is ubuntu developer summit
<jpmh> escott:  ty - makes sense - I personally have never seen a problem with lftp - but good thinking
<kuukuuu> how much is a domain
<jpmh> escott:  since you seem to know more about lftp than me, is there any way that I can have it use my ssh-keygen key when I am doing an sftp connection?
<escott> xxiao, ie try "PASV" mode (assuming you are currently in active mode)
<escott> jpmh, sftp is not ftp so it doesnt have that stuff
<ero-jiji> mornin all
<jpmh> escott:  you mean the ssh-keygen key when you say "that stuff"
<escott> jpmh, but if you are using sftp then any normal ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id will work as expected
<escott> jpmh, sorry "that stuff"="active/passive"
<jpmh> escott:  I thought it should but I have a server where I have my public key in the authorized keys and sure enough when I ssh there I connect without needing futher authentication but when I connect with lftp sftp://user@domain I do still need to enter the password
<Ajx1999> is anyone here good with ubuntu
<Ajx1999> hey new world
<Ajx1999> can u help me with a problem'
<oldude67> Ajx1999, nope we just like the way it sounds.
<Ajx1999> lol\
<[Saint]> Ubunwhaaaa?
<jpmh> escott: on the active v passive, yes, I realize that - ty - that's why I did not think of the active v passive - I rarely use an insecure connection anywhere - other than to freenode of course
<Ajx1999> no but seriusly
<oldude67> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ero-jiji> no we just hate windows
<ee12026> #sup
<Ajx1999> im trying to acsess ubuntu and it vomes up with a screen saying gnu grub
<Ajx1999> im trying to acsess ubuntu and it vomes up with a screen saying gnu grub
<ee12026> #sup
<Ajx1999> say how to i get past it
<Ajx1999> i type in boot but it says i have no loded kernal
<Ajx1999> i will do anything to get it fixed
<Ajx1999> i have all my files on my duel boot syatem
<jpmh> Ajx1999: I doubt you would do ANYTHING?
<Ajx1999> what is that supposed to mean]
<Ajx1999> i looked up like 50 tutoirals
<Ajx1999> im extreamly good at computers
<jpmh> escott: so, is there some way I can use that ssh authentication with lftp?  I do not seem to find it
<akis> hi. suddenly i cannot delete any file because i take the message "the trash has reach its maximum size". but my trash is empty!!!
<Saalko> Hello all, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 (32bit version i368). I've got a nvidia Laptop with a Geforce GT 555m. And for this I need bumblebee. But I have troubles to install the program. I tried to install it per "Synaptic" the package: "bumblebee-nvidia".  But for this I need to install "nvidia-current" (grafic driver for nvidia cards) But when i try to install this I have to install "xorg-video-abi-11" But this package isn't availab
<Ajx1999> ok so is NO ONE going to help me
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<escott> jpmh, i dont know anything about lftp, but it probably uses its own sftp client implementation that must not support the ~/.ssh directory
<Ajx1999> its a ubuntu 12.05 lts rror
<ero-jiji> i can think of a few things involving small animals, a rubber hose, a car door, and others that you probably wouldnt do ^^
<Ajx1999> it says i cznt load kernal
<akis> ok, forget it. i fixed it.
<ero-jiji> @akis enable hidden files in the properties
<Ajx1999> is amyone here a ubuntu expert
<jpmh> escott:  ty so much - I suspect that you are exactly right - and it is not a big deal because of the sripting capability of lftp - it would have just been nice
<Ajx1999> or atleast knows how to transfer files from my ubuntu side to my windows site without using ubuntu
<Ajx1999> like a program
<jali_f> hello in 12.10 is there a performance mode/powersave mode setting
<jpmh> Ajx1999 have you EVER booted that ubuntu?
<ero-jiji> @saalko http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012370&page=2
<ero-jiji> @saalko theres a workaround on page 2 - 3
<Saalko> @ero thanks a lot.
<ero-jiji> @saalko but read the whole thread so you know whats going on ^^
<Saalko> yes. but need a restart now. Thanks for the tip.
<ero-jiji> np
<Malinux> I have the following issue with igal2: I can't make it use UTF-8
<objectlogic> yes
<objectlogic> i have the following issue with igal7.
<ero-jiji> sigh, one more day of waiting for rsync ><
<objectlogic> rsync
<ero-jiji> transfering 3.8TB from old dedi to new one
<newbie-14th-day> any way to open the webcam ,take a photo .. by using the terminal?
<ero-jiji> outgrew the existing backup server
<theadmin> newbie-14th-day: See the webcamd package.
<nsahoo> everytime I boot ubuntu 12.04, the Xorg takes 100% cpu and screen stays blank. It's a new installation. Any help?
<nsahoo> the last line on Xorg.0.log reads: [    59.745] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): WAIT: (E, 0, 0x857d)
<nsahoo> hi
<jony> please give me someone a good desktop notes tool
<nsahoo> everytime I boot ubuntu 12.04, the Xorg takes 100% cpu and screen stays blank. It's a new installation. Any help?
<nsahoo> the last line on Xorg.0.log reads: [    59.745] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): WAIT: (E, 0, 0x857d)
<nsahoo> Not sure if I was on the channel last time
<Pici> You were
<nsahoo> Pici: thanks. Still the same problem.
<drewlover> Hey guys.. been a while since I've ran Ubuntu, but doesn't the installer set up dual boot natively? I found this page (http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/dual-booting-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/) but he's going at it quite strangely IMO....
<nsahoo> It seems like several other people have seen this problem but no solution yet
<theadmin> drewlover: Yeah, you can just use "Install near current OS" or whatever this option appears as.
<Otto141> alguien que hable español??
<drewlover> theadmin: that's what I thought... wonder why the guy is doing a manual install :S
<Pici> !es | Otto141
<ubottu> Otto141: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<one> sit down and eat a sandwich in front of an abortion clinic
<one> you make me want to puke
<one> you make me sick to my stomach
<zAo^> one, ?
<one> zAo^: speaking to chanserv
<one> quite me in every other channel
<one> they need to point those red light cameras at the entrance to the abortion clinic and the rear door to get the doctors
<one> these bunchof morons
<one> lets get them at the red lights but let them butcher the childs
<one> father take my anger
<one> Holy one True one
<one> do you want to see his fire?
<somsip> !ops | one is trolling
<ubottu> one is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<one> King of ANything!
<helmut_> hi
<supNow> Hello, I'd like to connect to my ubuntu server from another ubuntu desktop within the same network. I want a GUI and have ubuntu-desktop installed on server... all help I find online is for SSH. I don't wish to SSH I want a remote desktop like ability.
<jrea> You're looking for VNC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<mJayk> Anyone here run Ubuntu 12.10 with a gnome 3 remixy style ?
<selena2013> anybody got the irc channel for the summit
<selena2013> ?
<jmmmmmmmmm> good day all
<Pici> selena2013: #ubuntu-uds
<selena2013> well  thanks
<b2w> how to run shell programs in android?
<Pici> b2w: not really on-topic for #ubuntu, try #android
<b2w> join #android
<b2w> how to go to #android?
<Pici> b2w: /join #android
<srhb> For some reason I have almost no drivers installed in /lib/modules/kernelversion
<srhb> Where might I rebuild them/redownload them?
<fnuser> srhb: apt
<srhb> For instance, my USB mouse no longer works.
<KolakCC> srhb: you mean the linux headers? install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<srhb> I don't think I mean headers (since I have those installed)
<fnuser> KolakCC: i think he is asking for touchpad drivers , audi drivers and such
<srhb> I mean whatever I need to install to be able to use these devices that worked before I upgraded the kernel. :)
<fnuser> srhb: is it a new usb mouse?
<srhb> No.
<fnuser> srhb: ahh
<srhb> I also had to manually get some dkms driver to get my intel sound card to work again.
<srhb> Probably not using the right terminology here, I'm confused at how this works.
<fnuser> srhb: compiled the kernel? or used the update manager?
<srhb> apt-get install'ed it
<srhb> I've also lost my wireless card and other fun stuff. :P
<fnuser> srhb: download a fresh image and install. and restore home folder
<srhb> The issue is most definitely not my home folder, it's that the modules either a) are not there b) aren't loaded
<srhb> But I believe they aren't there since modprobe fails to find them
<srhb> I'll try installing another kernel, but I've done that several times now.
<fnuser> srhb: try reinstalling the os.
<lantizia> Hey if I want someone (a non-privileged user) to save a script somewhere that'll be in his path... where can it go?  (I thought ~/bin was in the path - but it isn't now :S)
<srhb> That's the last resort, yeah. I hope it doesn't come to that.
<srhb> It would be lovely if only I understood what determines which modules are placed in /lib/modules and by which package. Maybe then I could understand why I'm missing some or they aren't loaded.
<nagchampa> ok guys, i'm having serious problems with sound. Doing very minor things (scrolling a page, moving my cursor over the icons in the unity launcher) causes my sound to start crackling and eventually stop altogether. If I have something playing in rythmbox the playback pauses (without rythmbox itself pausing), if I kill pulseaudio sound starts working again when it restarts
<fnuser> lantizia: /usr/local/bin
<nagchampa> however i've tried running pulseaudio with -vvvvv and when the sound stops working, pulseaudio is still running and doesn't seem to notice the sound has crashed
<lantizia> fnuser, I said non-privileged user
<nagchampa> i've tried adding tsched=0 to the line "load-module module-udev-detect" in /etc/pulse/default.pa but this seems to make it worse
<jhutchins_wk> nagchampa: Getting rid of pulseaudio usually solves those problems.
<nagchampa> jhutchins_wk: yes, but that introduces problems of its own, so i was hoping to be able to try to get pulseaudio working
<fnuser> lantizia: create a /home directory or in /mnt and set the permissions and update the $PATH variable
<lantizia> fnuser, yeah your not getting it at all - nevermind
<layer3> [troy] l access
<layer3> [linux] Access for troy (troy@alphachat/staff/troy) is Bot Owner.
<layer3> [troy] l voice layer3
<layer3> [troy] l op troy
<FloodBot1> layer3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<layer3> Huh
<fnuser> lantizia: run echo $PATH and paste the output
<lantizia> $HOME/bin seems to be the answer as I thought... but .profile only adds it to your $PATH if the directory existed whenever .profile is executed
<lantizia> if I open a terminal... mkdir ~/bin ... close the terminal and re-open it then $PATH still doesn't show it
<lantizia> So I'm guessing .profile is ran right at the beginning of me logging in?
<Pici> lantizia: correct.
<fnuser> lantizia: yes, put it in .bashrc
<lantizia> fnuser, that's not needed
<lantizia> Pici, anyway to re-load .profile whilst still in the same session?
<Pici> lantizia: source ~/.profile
<guest-R3nkk4> hi
<lantizia> Pici, yes but that doesn't make the changes .profile does persistent... if I close and re-open the terminal then the path is back to the way it was
<fnuser> i wonder how bad it is to help
<guest-R3nkk4> please let know how ubuntu works
<Pici> lantizia: If you're in a graphical session, you'd need to log out completely and log back in for .profile to take effect.
<lantizia> Pici, no way around that?
<fnuser> you are doomed lantizia
<Pici> lantizia: I *think* you might be able to put it in your .bashrc and have it run when you open the terminal.
<guest-R3nkk4> i have never used ubuntu before  How do i start?
<lantizia> Pici, meh didn't really want to meddle with whats already there
<fnuser> don't say that to her, Pici . she doesn't need that
<lantizia> SHE!?
<fnuser> ok HE*
<guest-R3nkk4> no body WANTS TO HELP ME?
<lantizia> look it's not bad to help - but you didn't understand the original context of what I was asking
<lantizia> I don't need a 101 tutorial on paths, exports, bash, etc - as I know that... I was after what the *protocol* was for putting user made non-privileged scripts some place
<fnuser> haha.. really?
<lantizia> and it was ~/bin as I remembered anyway - but it needs a login/out after mkdir ~/bin to be effective :S
<fnuser> lantizia: how about you open your terminal and run "echo $PATH" and prove your point
<ikonia> lantizia: putting ~/bin in someones path is dangerous so it's not done by default
<hapster> What happens now that Mir is on the way? Will the upgrade be seemless? Or are we expecting apps to break?
<ikonia> hapster: what upgrade ?
<lantizia> ikonia, well... it is... it's in .profile - but it's only done if ~/bin exists
<ikonia> lantizia: there you go then,
<lantizia> lol  - so what you just said isn't quite true lol
<ikonia> lantizia: no...it's not
<ikonia> lantizia: please re-read what I said
<lantizia> i'd just like a way of enabling ~/bin without having to login/out
<ikonia> lantizia: source the .profile
<hapster> ikonia: for example, let's say Mir is ready for 13.04 and I'm currently in 12.10. Will upgrading be as easy as upgrading from the update manager? Even if it uses a different compositor?
<lantizia> ikonia, which only works for that terminal - been over this before
<ikonia> hapster: it's not in 13.04, check the roadmap
<ikonia> lantizia: so re-start, it's one restart of the X11 enviornment
<llutz> there is nothing dangerous with ~/bin at all and you cannot prevent someone to set it, even if you (whyever) dislike it. differnt thing is "."
<srhb> For anyone wondering, the trick was to install linux-image-extra. Go figure
<hapster> ikonia: I know. But just for example, transitioning between an XOrg version and a Mir version. Will it be simple?
<lantizia> ikonia, which is a pain if someone is trying to follow these instructions and is in the middle of a million other things and doesn't WANT to logout
<lantizia> llutz, i completely agree
<ikonia> lantizia: then they just need to wait
<fnuser> round round and round goes lantizia
<lantizia> fnuser, further than you got
<hapster> ikonia: I'm also concerned about some apps I've developed and some apps I'm currently using. Dunno if it will break or something. Do I have to do a rewrite and study how Mir works or will the API have some compatibility layer.
<Pici> fnuser: Can you please drop the useless comments.
<fnuser> Pici: no
<lantizia> Pici, ok a little out my comfort zone with this question... but since .profile is set when you very first log in  -  isn't that essentially on the first tty or something?  can .profile be re-run as that tty to make it global for everything?
<jhutchins_wk> .profile runs in each new shell you open, and you can also run it manually to activate changes you've made.
<ikonia> hapster: you're going to have to wait until more information is known I think
<hero100> problem of ATI with 12.10. Does anyone tried the 12.6-legacy-x86.x86_64? http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<hapster> ikonia: ok thanks. mixed feelings about Mir right now. I just hope Ubuntu will still stay open.
<ikonia> hapster: hard to have any feelings with so little known
<hapster> ikonia: yeah but in essence, it's basically doing things on your own. Or at least you have Ubuntu doing things on their own without the help of the Linux community in general.
<hapster> ikonia: and that's what worries me. Ubuntu is becoming more Ubuntu than a linux distro. If that made any sense. haha
<ikonia> hapster: if you read the documentation references to linux have been removed for a long time, eg: The Ubuntu Kernel, rather than the Linux kernel
<K350> howto add a new user and make sure hell have a homedir in /hom ewith the same name as th user?
<jrib> K350: use "adduser USERNAME"
<hapster> ikonia: yeah. But I still want Ubuntu to be a Linux option rather than being in a world where it's Mac vs Windows vs Linux vs BSD vs Ubuntu
<nullby7e> help
<nullby7e> ?
<ikonia> nullby7e: question
<ikonia> ?
<nullby7e> can I run geforce gtx 650ti with latest ubuntu?
<nullby7e> does package is updated for new cards
<nullby7e> graphic nouveau package?
<nullby7e> or how to run it
<hapster> ikonia: anyway, we'll see how it goes. trying to follow the UDS and waiting for some more info.
<ikonia> !nvidia | nullby7e
<ubottu> nullby7e: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rethus> try to install simon (speech recognize) on ubuntu, but got the error: Could not find Qwt 6.x
<rethus> but i have installed libqwt6
<rethus> ah, found it, need the libqwt-dev package
 * [Saint] is somewhat disturbed by how usable Ringtail is...
<davis776> hello any way to set desktop icons to grid (keep aligned seems to not work properly) and why Nautilus does not remember last position?
<zomgor> Hey. How can I look up the bug reports sent by my system any time some app crashes?
<holstein> davis776: in unity? ubuntu 12.10?
<davis776> holstein, yes
<davis776> holstein, or if there are any plans implementing this in 13.04
<Yud_Zroc> If im collaberating with java with another person to develop, can we use openjdk and the normal java(i beleive the other person is using windows)
<Costeelation> regards people
<zomgor> Yud_Zroc, sure, the jdk used is interchangeable unless you're dealing with jvm specific runtime options (the -X namespace)
<Costeelation> anyone know how to solve the problem of the black screen in Precise?
<zomgor> Yud_Zroc, and even then at least openjdk and the oracle jvm (which I assume you mean with 'normal') are very similar there too
<nir> i will, thanks guys . i'm really impressed from the help
<Yud_Zroc> zomgor: so its possible to develop a game using both openjdk and oricals java for windows using jmonkey3?
<Yud_Zroc> Thats one less heartattack i need :D
<zomgor> Yud_Zroc, the code you write has nothing to do with the jvm it runs on
<zomgor> zomgor, if it does, that's a bug in one of the jvms by definition
<zomgor> erm, Yud_Zroc ^
<Yud_Zroc> zomgor: ok, thanks I assume its just the compiling phazes would be the difference lol
<zomgor> no
<zomgor> Yud_Zroc, no differences in the byte code either
<Yud_Zroc> oh
<zomgor> you can compile on ubuntu using openjdk and the resulting class files will execute just fine on windows using the oracle vm
<Yud_Zroc> hm i guess we will start doing our thing thanks zomgor
<zomgor> have fun coding :)
<Yud_Zroc> I will, starting is the worth part though lol
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there : I'm having an issue related to a samba share mounted on my ubuntu machine
<CaptainQuirk> Is it the right place ?
<Yud_Zroc> CaptainQuirk: what is the issue?
<CaptainQuirk> The samba share is actually serving files of a unix server
<CaptainQuirk> That's a disk every one uses in the company to work on website projects
<CaptainQuirk> some project are versioned with git, which a mess with samba but that's how it is conceived for now
<CaptainQuirk> I needed to install some nmp (node.js) module for my project. If failed from my machine for permission issues
<CaptainQuirk> I installed them as root connecting through ssh to the server
<CaptainQuirk> I don't know how, but, despite the fact that this particular directory was ignored, Some files ended up being tracked by git
<CaptainQuirk> To the point where I couldn't perform simple checkout/merge operation
<CaptainQuirk> I think git is trying to delete some files internally for which he doesn't have permissions to
<CaptainQuirk> I'm kind of stuck here ...
<Yud_Zroc> hm, this is way out of my level of expertise, anyone else available to help CaptainQuirk
<Yud_Zroc> I only know th basics of samba
<tyrog> Hello. Does anybody have the following issue in Ubuntu 12.10? The performance of desktop and apps becomes sluggish after I leave the computer in idle for some time. When I return everything is slow, laggy, sluggish. I don't know if this is Unity or Graphics driver-related. Anybody with something similar? Thanks
<lisandrop05> hello, any one knows why when a folder si compressed using 7z it stop and putput something like:
<lisandrop05> ./BackupGeneration.sh: line 6: 20026 Killed                  7z a -mx9 /tmp/BackUP/www.7z /srv/www/ > nul 2>&1
<lisandrop05> ./BackupGeneration.sh: line 6: 20026 Killed                  7z a -mx9 /tmp/BackUP/www.7z /srv/www/ > nul 2>&1
<FloodBot1> lisandrop05: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyrog> Hello. Does anybody have the following issue in Ubuntu 12.10? The performance of desktop and apps becomes sluggish after I leave the computer in idle for some time. When I return everything is slow, laggy, sluggish. I don't know if this is Unity or Graphics driver-related. Anybody with something similar? Thank
<lisandrop05> tyrog: I use to have a problem like that after some iddle time my computer appear frozzon
<Yud_Zroc> tyrog: out of curiosity what does your system moniter say?
<holstein> tyrog: you can install xfce4 and test, and see if its unity.. and force the vesa driver and see if its the graphics driver
<lisandrop05> tyrog: my problem where firefox, it can increase the memory usage to the infinite
<tyrog> Yud_Zroc: Didn't check it :( . I always reboot directly after that.
<lisandrop05> and don't leave any free memory
<tyrog> lisandrop05: In my case I close Firefox when idle, so thats not a problem here.
<lisandrop05> tyrog: you shuld at least check using the top command
<Yud_Zroc> tyrog: keep an eye on your resorce monitor to keep an eye out for programs going haywire, or bottelnecks in your system. sometimes It could be a simple program eating up your resorces
<tyrog> lisandrop05: I just left transmission. But if I use my computer like I'm doing it now, the problem doesn't come. Its just in idle.
<CaptainQuirk> Anyone for my samba-git disaster
<dendazen> Does anyone know that in 12.04 in sudoers i put for my account NOPASSWD : ALL
<dendazen> but when sudo -i it still prompts me for a password
<dendazen> is this something new?
<jpds> dendazen: No, you have something misconfigured.
<dendazen> not really
<dendazen> .
<dendazen> myusername         ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<dendazen> That is my line
<lisandrop05> dendazen: lisandrop05 ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD: ALL
<lisandrop05> works perfect to me
<nawaf> why is /proc/cpuinfo non-editable?
<Myrtti> nawaf: why should it be editable?
<cordoval> bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<nawaf> Myritti i want to modify my i3 processor to i7. to show off
<elisa87> my friend wants to help me regarding installing a toolkit. "Mona will you be able to give me an account to remotely access your machine?" I don't know how to create an account for him so he can remotely access to my machine
<nawaf> Myrtti i want to modify my i3 processor to i7. to show off
<cordoval> after dealing with skype
<cordoval> bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<cordoval> it locked my disk
<cordoval> ubuntu crashed
<cordoval> please hel[
<cordoval> p
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> nawaf: that's not going to happen, the file is only a way of the kernel to tell you what you have, not to actually edit.
<lisandrop05> elisa87: i gess you need a vnc server installed on your computer
<lisandrop05> to allow remote access
<lisandrop05> or you can give an ssh access
<elisa87> do you have a good guide on how to install a vnc server? can I use teamviewer? lisandrop05
<lisandrop05> elisa87: teamviewer solve the problem
<lisandrop05> it dosn't need additional installation
<lisandrop05> another option is logmein, but it's only for PC and MAC
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: teamviewer works
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: but in general, what you ore sooking for is a "reverse vnc"
<Platz> If i have some numbers in a text file, after reading a slice into a buffer, do I have to convert the buffer slice to a string and then parseInt that string, or is there a way to get the int from the buffer directly?
<cornfeedhobo> are looking*
<Platz> sorry, ignore
<elisa87> cornfeedhobo:  can you talk a little more about reverse vnc? why should I prefer it to teamviewer?
<lisandrop05> Platz: regularr expressions
<hector>  /join #hackerspaces
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: well whats your goal?
<lisandrop05> elisa87: teamviewer is a reverce vnc
<cornfeedhobo> i use teamviewer to support client remotely all the time
<elisa87> should i use "su useradd" lisandrop05
<Platz> lisandrop05: ;) regex too slow I had believed
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: i also use logmein through linux all the time
<lisandrop05> if you will use teamviewer you don't need it
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: yeah teamviewer is a r-vnc
<Injigo> hello
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: hi
<lisandrop05> Killed                  7z a -mx9 /tmp/BackUP/www.7z /srv/www/ it happens to me every time I try to compress a folder that contains a lot of files and folders
<lisandrop05> any idea of how to solve it
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: how goes it?
<lisandrop05> cornfeedhobo: logmein for linux??
<lisandrop05> cornfeedhobo: where I can get it?
<kalenjohnson> lisandrop05, is your CPU/RAM being used up?
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: through your browser
<cornfeedhobo> i use it through chrome
<lisandrop05> I work on ubuntu servers
<cornfeedhobo> was like an hour ago
<cornfeedhobo> oh
<lisandrop05> and debian servers
<cornfeedhobo> well then
<lisandrop05> but my opperating system is MAC OS
<cornfeedhobo> ssh + xvnc
<cornfeedhobo> one sec
<fidel> hi - i am running ubuntu 12.04 - 64 bit. i just added 2x2GB ram to the existing setup of 2x2gb. In theory that makes 8GB -lshw reports 4 dimms as well - each with 2gb. here comes the problem: 'free' only reports 4GB. any idea?
<elisa87> why the following doesn't work? jalal@dfyhs5l1:~$ sudo adduser milind sudo
<elisa87> [sudo] password for jalal:
<elisa87> adduser: The user `milind' does not exist.
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: do not post in here. ose dpaste.org or something
<cornfeedhobo> use*
<elisa87> anyway do you know the answer? cornfeedhobo
<Injigo> anyone know anything about making shares visible to windows machines?
<Costeelation> i have a problem with my brightness.. in the lightdm the screen is black :( only i can listen the sound for type my password login.. some idea?
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: no...the way you pasted it i thnk broke things up
<lisandrop05> elisa87: just to ask do you type exactly "sudo adduser milind sudo"?
<holstein> !tty | Costeelation you can try tty access to shutdown or whatever, and i would look at the graphics driver support
<ubottu> Costeelation you can try tty access to shutdown or whatever, and i would look at the graphics driver support: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: please paste on dpaste and i will be able to help
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: the sudo at the end of a adduser??? you just added the user 'sudo'    hahaha
<elisa87> that's no fun!
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: i use x11vnc alot too
<n-iCe> hi
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: its super handy when i work on ubuntu servers
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: are they samba shares?
<cornfeedhobo> elisa87: sry
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: yes
<tvoss> daniels
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: well from the windows box did you try the ip and not the wins name?
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: i've configured samba and share the folders but cant get windows to see them
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: run box = \\<ip>\sharename
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: try that out
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: i tried "\\192.168.1.101\(sharename)
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: as well as "\\192.168.1.101"
<Injigo> no response
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: hmmm
<elisa87> I am not able to save my item in visudo! It's not like vi . How can I save it?
<cornfeedhobo> one sec i have a support call... brb
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: alrighty
<Injigo> elisa87: are you trying to make x11vnc server start up before login takes place?
<CatKiller> Hi! I've got a silly question, and I can't seem to answer it: Where are the default exported ENV variables set on Ubuntu? I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables and could not figure out where for instance LANG and TERM were set
<CatKiller> Even after checking ~/.bashrc, /etc/bash.bashrc, /etc/profile, etc
<enapupe> Hi.. My VMware Player is asking for kernel-headers but I already have them.. Don't know what to do..
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: um, can you post your samba config?  dpaste.org
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: will do
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: if i can find the bloody file
<cornfeedhobo> should be /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Injigo> ah got it
<lisandrop05> hello any one
<lisandrop05> help
<lisandrop05> 7z not compressing
<lisandrop05> large files
<lisandrop05> showing message:  killed
<lisandrop05> any way to fix it?
<llutz> lisandrop05: you ran out of memory?
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: http://dpaste.org/EqZLF/
<kalenjohnson> lisandrop05, I asked you the same question as llutz
<shevy> Hi, canonical will develop Mir, anyone happens to know if Mir will be closed source or open source?
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: watch top while you do it
<cornfeedhobo> or htop if you have it
<lisandrop05> I'm on it
<iceroot> shevy: maybe it will hit 14.04 so its offtopic here
<iceroot> shevy: but it should be FOSS
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: coll. what tool did you use to make the config?
<cornfeedhobo> cool*
<nameless`> hi there
<lisandrop05> cornfeedhobo: llutz kalenjohnson yes that's the problem
<nameless`> maverick seems to have disapeared from archive, is that normal ?
<iceroot> nameless`: no
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: just the samba configurator that was already installed
<llutz> lisandrop05: add some more temporary swap
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: you can create a large blank file, format it as swap, and mount it temporarily
<lisandrop05> the memory of the PC is completly consumed by the 7z
<DJones> nameless`: Yes, it eol'd in April 2012
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: k. brb
<iceroot> nameless`: but if i am correct the mirrors for EOL releases was not "archive"
<DJones> !eol | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> !eol | nameless`
<verysoftoiletppr> I need to reinstall libc6 but apt-get gives me some errors A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:  '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so'
<nameless`> thanks iceroot DJones
<iceroot> nameless`: the last link will have an info about the repo name
<lisandrop05> cornfeedhobo: no, I can't do i, I'm on VPS and the provider don't allow to user any swap area
<lisandrop05> or swap file
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: hahaha i would leave them then!
<cornfeedhobo> shitty vps provider
<lisandrop05> when you try to mount it on fstab it retuns error
<iceroot> !language | cornfeedhobo
<ubottu> cornfeedhobo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cornfeedhobo> sorry :-)
<alainus> i find that ubuntu runs rather slow in an i7-3770k + 4gb ram. even crashing sometimes (erratic, not regularly). I'm even considering switching to Lubuntu, is this normal ? or can it be a misconfiguration? I want to rule that out first.
<kalenjohnson> lol
<lisandrop05> cornfeedhobo: you're rigth
<cornfeedhobo> alainus: not at all normal
<kalenjohnson> alainus, what's slow?
<iceroot> alainus: without usefull infos we cant help, have a look at /var/log/syslog for example
<cornfeedhobo> lisandrop05: linode, hostduplex, hostvirtual, digitalocean
<lisandrop05> no cornfeedhobo I'm using myhosting
<cornfeedhobo> no, those are my reccomendations
<cornfeedhobo> digitalocean is known to have slooooww cpus though
<alainus> cornfeedhobo, kalenjohnson, iceroot: at this moment i don't have any logs, and i haven't had crashes today, but i can come back with more info later if you think that's necessary
<kalenjohnson> cornfeedhobo, but SSD's!
<Platz> There are some projects which are trying to embed node in executables but are still in development i believe
<Platz> arg
<cornfeedhobo> kalenjohnson: lol. yeah but cpu!
<cornfeedhobo> php eats more cpu than io but i know what you mean
<kalenjohnson> alainus, but what feels slow? I also have an i7, although more RAM than you. But Ubuntu is supah quick
<shevy> iceroot I see, cool
<cornfeedhobo> hostduplex has the best balance from my experience
<kalenjohnson> cornfeedhobo, that's true
<cornfeedhobo> good io and good compile times
<kalenjohnson> cornfeedhobo, i'll have to check them out. I haven't tested a lot of VPS 's. Actually I just started using EC2 for the first time this month
<kalenjohnson> I'm new to all the virtual hosting, it's very exciting :)
<cornfeedhobo> oh what do you think? i have wanted to try them
<kalenjohnson> cornfeedhobo, it's pretty interesting to be able to spin up servers at will. Just have to remember to stop them when you're not using them, or you pay more
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: first change name resolve order... wins should be in front
<iceroot> alainus: if we should support you we need that kind of information
<cornfeedhobo> kalenjohnson: haha interesting
<cornfeedhobo> yeah i dont really need that yet so i have stuck with traditional vps
<alainus> kalenjohnson, well launching simple applications like chrome sometimes takes a little longer than expected. I also get pretty frequent "freezes" on whatever application i'm working on (even on xchat here). the launcher icon from unity in the left (i don't know the exact name) takes a few seconds to show up... overall just a little clogged.. it's not the end of the world but it strikes me as strange being a pretty fair cpu
<ophuk> I have a cron job, used crontab -e, to run every week on Tuesday and i noticed it didn't seem to be running. I changed it to run today at 12:30 and it wasn't running. How would I go about figuring out why it's not running
<verysoftoiletppr> I need to reinstall libc6 but apt-get gives me some errors "A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:  '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so'" ...
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: you are at home or something? what router are you using? whats the computing environment?
<kalenjohnson> alainus, I have gotten that once in a while... but usually it's the program acting up, not necessarily Ubuntu, afaik. But if you try another desktop, that could help answer your question if it's Unity or not :)
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: purge it first?
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588389/
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo than I can't do anything, almost every app relies on libc6
<alainus> kalenjohnson, i'm trying lubuntu-desktop just today. it flies so far. but of course that's a pretty big overkill. i know lxde is designed for 90's computers
<kalenjohnson> cornfeedhobo, hoo, hostduplex is a little pricey for a VPS, I guess that's why they have the best CPU's eh?
<AlphaPinky> what is the best gamer laptop for running ubuntu?
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: i dont see anything about resolvers in the config file. and yeah i'm at home using an actiontec router from my ISP
<cornfeedhobo> kalenjohnson: pretty much
<kalenjohnson> alainus, that's true. But if it works for you, it works. You could always try stock Gnome, or KDE... or Cinnamon... or Mate :)
 * AlphaPinky got a Dell XPS but it over heats when running Ubuntu.
<kalenjohnson> AlphaPinky, I would check out Clevo resellers like Malibal, XoticPC, etc. Clevo make nice laptops with customizable parts and high-end video cards
<KingPixel> AlphaPinky, define overheat? Does it shut down? clean your PC :)
<cornfeedhobo> kalenjohnson: and all the hypervisors are dells with e5s i think
<alainus> kalenjohnson, a question: Gnome/Openbox shows up in my log in menu now that i installed lubuntu-desktop, is that Gnome or is it something else?
<kalenjohnson> alainus, I'm not quite sure
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: k... i will post a response so you can just paste it :-)
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop and i need a way for the ubuntu machine to share its wireless internet connection via a wired connection to a windows machine how do i do that?
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: are you sure apt-get and dpkg use it?
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo you don't know what your are talking about do you?
<Injigo> cornfeedhobo: thanks :)
<KingPixel> hellhammer, you're hurting my head. Why doesn't the Windows machine just get a WiFi adapter? They're cheap.
<AlphaPinky> KingPixel, it heats for real, and gets so hot that starts burning my me. the issue the graphic card. it seems NVidia didnt do a good job with Linux. I´ve googled it and the issue seems to be related to a new technology ¨Optimus¨. this technology isnt well implemented for this laptop I have. it seems Dell´s BIOS doesnt handle it well. It just heats and dries the battery.
<hellhammer> thats not an option right now
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: frankly i use gentoo and not ubunt all that often, so i could be off
<KingPixel> nvidia cards are the best with linux, better than radeon cards. if a PC over heats, it will shut itself off, laptops can get 'hot' but not necessarily be over heating where it causes damage to the CPU
<KingPixel> monitor CPU temp, make sure it's not over 75 celsius
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: but it would seem silly for opt to recommend that if it was _so_ obvious
<cornfeedhobo> apt*
<AlphaPinky> KingPixel, it does heat. Until a point that the notebook is not usable. but only happens in Linux.
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo well sudo doesn't work without libc
<cornfeedhobo> so? sudo it su first :-P
<KingPixel> hellhammer, you need some sort of software to turn the laptop into a switch and use your ethernet port as a client-end connection, i don't know of such a thing
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: so? sudo it su first :-P
<KingPixel> hellhammer, you can probably do that through server 2008 routing
<hellhammer> ok how do i do that
<KingPixel> Server 2008 R2 RRAS role
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo only to find out that apt-get doesn't work and I need to boot my machine with a livecd to restore libc6?
<KingPixel> then configure your adapters so that your wifi is your internet and your NIC is your client-end
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: could you paste the output of "sudo netstat -tuap" ?
<killinginthename> hi im pulling my last hair out over the trouble with wifi on samsung np-n310. running 12.10. tried both wicd and network-manager-gnome. it can see the networks, asks for wifi key and then nothing.
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: um maybe debian would be a better place for you. sorry for bothering you
<killinginthename> the module is ath5k
<cornfeedhobo> #debian*
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo in #debian they only help people who use debian
<verysoftoiletppr> not buntu
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: well then maybe you should not have been snipy
<clandestine> hi
<clandestine> hi
<cornfeedhobo> clandestine: hi
<imacake> hi
<killinginthename> i tried different params (all_channels, no_hw_rfkill_switch, nohwcrypt, fastchannelswitch) and different combinations.
<killinginthename> then i tried a usb dongle (ath9k_htc)
<killinginthename> same story
<_dreamer> Hi, I am quite new to ubuntu and I am wondering how to (in a proper way) make an application of my choice run on startup as a service. I need the "terminal" way of doing this. Thank you :)
<selena2013> well somebody here will help you
<_dreamer> That is what I am counting on while I continue googleing my problem
<newbie|2> Just passing through... New to Ubuntu. Anything I should know? Lifetime Windows user before discovering this...
<Nach0z> newbie|2: exe's don't install stuff. windows programs don't work on ubuntu by default. ubuntu is WAY FASTER and uses less hard disk space. And finally, get used to using the terminal, because you'll need it fairly often.
<garota_arisca> tem algum brasileiro aqui
<garota_arisca> ?
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: all the way at the bottom...in your download share....'browsable' is commented out.... you might also want to run samba as a wins server, but i am not sure if your router can tell dhcp clients where the wins server is, you would have to explore that
<newbie|2> Terminal?
<Nach0z> you CAN get windows apps to work in ubuntu using wine, or possibly mono depending on the exe...
<DJones> !br | garota_arisca
<ubottu> garota_arisca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_dreamer> To be more straight forward I want to make noip2 run on startup and as a service on my machine, how?
<Nach0z> newbie|2: terminal is like command prompt
<cornfeedhobo> Injigo: seriously though, just uncomment that and restart samba  (sudo service samba restart)
<Nach0z> you'll end up using it a lot
<newbie|2> Ah okay, thanks. I remember reading about such things, so I'll get busy familiarizing myself
<cornfeedhobo> work calls have a good day guys!
<iceroot> 12. B�hse Onkelz - Heilige Lieder.flac (ungültige Kodierung)  - means incorrect codepage. what is generating that filename with the ()? samba? or nautilus?
<Izzo> _dreamer, edit /etc/rc.local and put it in
<iceroot> nautilus shows that this is the filename (with the ())
<Izzo> iceroot what does ls give?
<iceroot> Izzo: the broken filename without the ()
<iceroot> Izzo: so i guess nautilus is doing strange things here
<iceroot> Izzo: and i bet for the developers its not a bug but a feature
<Izzo> :)
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo yeah… once again… I made the mistake of moving libc6
<verysoftoiletppr> apt-get doesn't work
<Izzo> iceroot:is your ubuntu set to english
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: why do you keep removing the core library ?
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: is a live cd that bad? and ya how does it move?
<iceroot> Izzo: no
<verysoftoiletppr> cornfeedhobo very bad
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia I'm trying to reinstall libc6
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: you have a backup?
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: why ?
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: moving libc6 is the most stupid thing you can do on GNU/Linux
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia because I wiped pkg/info
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: why not try a symlink
<Izzo> uh
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: the package info does nothing to the actual files
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot I know, but cornfeedhobo recommended it twice
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: the libc library should still be in place if you just wiped the package info
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia I wiped info
<cornfeedhobo> verysoftoiletppr: again. you moved it right? not delete it?
<verysoftoiletppr> then moved libc6
<cornfeedhobo> mone it back?
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: what did you wipe / how and why
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: why did you move it ? where did you move it to ?
<cornfeedhobo> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588389/
<ikonia> cornfeedhobo: why are you doing re-install libc ?
<cornfeedhobo> not m
<cornfeedhobo> me
<cornfeedhobo> him
<cornfeedhobo> ikonia: thats verysoftoiletppr,s paste
<ikonia> ok, so he needs to answer then
<cornfeedhobo> sorry yor the bad typing... new dvorak layout
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia I accidentally rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info; then I tried to recover by reinstalling every package except a few packages which give an error, one of them is libc6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588389/ ; then I moved libc6 as suggested by apt-get and other users
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: that's just crazy
<bnason> I'm trying to recompile a package from its source but gcc is erroring out and I believe its because i don't have enough memory, is there a way to fix that?
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia which part?
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: I'd suggest you do a total re-instlal now to get to a sane install point
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: all of it
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia that would be a hugepita
<ikonia> bnason: doubtful you've not got enough memory
<verysoftoiletppr> huge pita
<cornfeedhobo> bnason: swap
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: fixing this will be a bigger one
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia not sure of that
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: I am
<bnason> 512MB is what I have
<cornfeedhobo> bnason: but agreed. doubtful
<ikonia> bnason: what are you trying to build
<bnason> this is the error im getting, g++-4.6.real: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)
<bnason> znc
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: there is a backup of the package-database
<bnason> i have some custom modifications to znc's logging that I need
<cornfeedhobo> bnason: znc is rather small
<ikonia> bnason: I think there is znc in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> you will certainly have enough memory to build it
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot of the info dir?
<bnason> hrm, well im getting "g++-4.6.real: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)" heh
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: ah
<bnason> let me monitor memory consumption when its going
<ikonia> bnason: what is cc1plus ?
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: you removed all the postrm, postins files and so on
<ikonia> bnason: there is no reason to suggest that is a memory problem at all
<bnason> ikonia, c++ compiler
<ikonia> bnason: where did you get it ?
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot the info dir and it's contents
<bnason> its aprt of gcc
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: reinstall
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: and dont use sudo rm when you dont know what you are doing
<ikonia> bnason: not showing up on my systems gcc pckage list
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot it was a typo ok
<verysoftoiletppr> irrelevant
<verysoftoiletppr> reinstalling will be a huge pain, because I have non-trivial programs and configurations in place
<verysoftoiletppr> isn't there a way of reinstalling libc6?
<bnason> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.6/cc1plus
<bnason> its up to 79.8% memory and cache is at like 100% lol
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: your complete postins/preinst/postrms/prerms are missing
<cornfeedhobo> lol
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: you removed everything
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: and the package-database is lost
<ikonia> bnason: tht's fine, it should use all of the memory it can
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot I've reinstalled almost every package I had installed
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: how you know what was installed when the package-database is lost?
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: make a backup of your config, reinstall and in the future make a backup of important configs
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: and dont use sudo rm (normally you will never need sudo rm and specially with -rf)
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot *normally*
<verysoftoiletppr> it wasn't a normal case obviously
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: i dont know a single useful usecase where you need sudo rm
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: what was the case then /
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: why did you need to do sudo rm -rf
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot how do you delete files owned by root?
<bnason> ikonia, in dmesg, "Out of memory: Kill process 11024 (cc1plus) score 617 or sacrifice child"
<ikonia> bnason: that's interesting
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: files shouldn't be owned by root
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: that's why the root user is locked
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia iceroot I installed a program from source
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: because you will never use the root account for normal work there are no root files you have to delete
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: so ?
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: you again should not be creating files as root
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia I followed the build instructions
<ikonia> bnason: looks like you where right
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: then you followed very bad instructions
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Installing/Source
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia sorry http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Installing/Source#BuildingandInstalling
<iceroot> deluge - bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK
<iceroot> that?
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: no-where in there does it say use root
<iceroot> that package is in the repos
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia sudo python setup.py install_data
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: that package is in the repos
<bnason> ok added more swap, lets see if that helps
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot there is a reason I was installing from source
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: bad
<verysoftoiletppr> ikonia what?
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: bad instructions
<DogLover> Hi all!
<ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: bottom line is - you need a sane system, re-install and be more careful
<verysoftoiletppr> [18:49:03] <ikonia> verysoftoiletppr: no-where in there does it say use root <--- but it says there
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: i would never use a software which will interacte with 1000 of tcp connections directly with my system from source because i will not get security updates
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot I wasn't using, just testing
<verysoftoiletppr> but thanks for the tip
<DogLover> I have a Compaq NC6220 with Ubuntu 12.10 32-bit installed. Audio plays through both the laptops speakers and the headphones at the same time. How can I fix this?
<selena2013> take out headphone plug half way
<Sadlymistaken> Hello everybody. I have a weird problem, my ethernet conexion is named eth0, but my wifi conection is called eth1 instead of wlan0, why is this happening?
<skate> i had the same problem Dog
<skate> i installed GNOME ALAS mixxer
<skate> i was able to turn the speakers off and leave mater volume up
<skate> master volume up to work the ear phones only
<stiltzkin> Hi folks, I have a very specific question I'm hoping someone might be able to answer - particularly if you have an older Radeon video card. Does anyone know if this patch allows OpenCL to work as well as the fglrx driver? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/993427
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993427 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Quantal) "fglrx 2:8.960-0ubuntu1: fglrx kernel module failed to build [error: ‘cpu_possible_map’ undeclared (first use in this function)]" [High,Fix released]
<stiltzkin> Or for that matter, does anyone have OpenCL working on their Ubuntu install with the legacy Catalyst drivers, and if so, what is your kernel version?
<Sadlymistaken> You must go to ALSa an tick: Headphone Jack Sense
<Sadlymistaken> Doglover Headphone Jack Sense had to be checked
<DogLover> I will check Alsa out
<Sadlymistaken> DogLover: ok, tell me if it works
<DogLover> Does Alsa remember its settings when you shutdown and reboot?
<verysoftoiletppr> [18:45:20] <iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: how you know what was installed when the package-database is lost? <--- dpkg -l | grep ii
<tama_> Hello all. I have two computers, and one modem. one of the computers have 2 lan cards. one is hooked to modem (192.168.1.100) and the other one is hooked to the 2nd computer (192.168.0.1). The 2 lan card computer now is a router. I've installed samba, but each computer can't see each other's shared folder. What I'm missing?
<nmittal> hello ppl.. so I just install 12.10 and unlucky enough to hit the xorg bug mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1068920 .. there is a patch suggested there.. question is how do i apply the patch..
<ikonia> tama_: they are on different networks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068920 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Quantal) "Pointer screen crossings broken in Xorg server 1.13.0 (regression)" [High,Triaged]
<tama_> ikonia what should I do? plug out one of the cable?
<ikonia> tama_: how is unplugging a cable going to put them on the same network ?
<tama_> ikonia dunno. I just have no idea how. I want they can share internet connection but at the same time can use samba.
<ikonia> tama_: they need to be in the same network subnet
<tama_> ikonia what is subnet? netmask?
<ikonia> tama_: 4 network parts to an ip address
<nkosis> Hi there, i need some help and i know is something easy but i am a noob
<ikonia> tama_: each one is a segment
<nokia> n
<nkosis> what is the command to update an Online game in Ubuntu using the program Wine
<ikonia> tama_: each segment that is different will need to be routed, (basic way of explaining it)
<ikonia> tama_: so you need to have them on the same network - with only the last segment different
<nkosis> could someone help? i do not know the command
<nkosis> i have to update an online game that i run thru Wine but i do not know the command!
<tama_> ikonia but one of the ip adress of this 2 lan card computer have the same 3 first part of IP with the other computer.
<stiltzkin> nkosis, I'm pretty sure it depends on the game, there isn't one universal WINE command to run an update
<ikonia> tama_: they don't
<tama_> ikonia doesn't that means they are on the same subnet?
<ikonia> tama_: re-read what you pasted
<DogLover> ok that works now! Thanks a lot!!!!
<nkosis> The game is Eve Online, and i run it thru wine, but now when opening the game, needs to be updated manually how do i do it?
<tama_> ikonia so I should stop using the 2 lan card computer as a router?
<nkosis> i tried "sudo apt-get update eve.exe"
<nkosis> didnt work
<ikonia> nkosis: that will not work
<stiltzkin> nkosis, check the WineHQ page on Eve to see how other people have updated: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25823
<ikonia> nkosis: apt-get is nothing to do with wine
<ikonia> tama_: just approach it logcially
<tama_> but then is there another way I can share the internet between the computers?
<ikonia> tama_: you need computer a and b to be on the same network - if another computer needs another interface, that's fine and not a problem, but it must not be the routable interface for the other computer
<nkosis> stiltzkin thanks for your help, let me have a look at it
<stiltzkin> nkosis, protip though: don't ask for wine support here, this channel is just for Ubuntu. Try asking in #winehq if your problem isn't solved by the posts on the HQ site.
<nkosis> will do, and sorry for bothering you guys
<tama_> ikonia I am sorry I still can't understand that. Care to explain it a bit more?
<nkosis> now i know where to go.
<nkosis> many thanks
<stiltzkin> nkosis, no bother :)
<nexusIL> Hi, I've updated mint and now It hangs on blinkin cursor with black screen. I've accessed in safe mode and tried to remove AMD driver. it remains the same and suggestion please.
<nexusIL> any*
<JugglerLKR> hello! are there gnu "screen" gurus?
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: I dabble
<stiltzkin> So no AMDbros in here with older cards? Anyone with a 3xxx/4xxx series card running OpenCL? I'm planning on installing 12.04 now, to be on the safe side.
<JugglerLKR> I can't resume screen session with proper encoding
<Pici> nexusIL: we do not support mint here.
<Pici> !mintsupport | nexusIL
<ubottu> nexusIL: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nexusIL> K thanks
<yash> how can i add themes to my 12.04 ????
<JugglerLKR> while in "do-release-upgrade"
<yash> heloo can anyone hear me?
<holstein> yash: i just search the package manager and install them, and go apply them
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: what is the 'proper encoding', utf8?
<jali_f> jbroome: http://nedbatchelder.com/text/unipain.html
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: session was in utf8
<Edmond> im a newbie on ubuntu
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: now when I try to resume it I can't input non-latin chars
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: and your original session was opened with screen -U ?
<jali_f> jbroome: oops wrong channel
<Edmond> pinguyOS dont need update like windows?
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: it was opened by "do-release-upgrade"
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: don't know with -U or not
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: ah, i have no idea what that uses
<llutz> hrm, is it correct that 12.10s grub-menu is hidden by default (on a single boot installation) but will be shown and is not hideable anymore if you dual-boot?
<fidel> Edmond: this is the ubuntu channel - other distributionsarent supported here
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: now it shows "?????????? [??]  ??????????? [?]"
<JugglerLKR> jbroome : and I can't input answer
<Novus> hey I need some advice from a serious computer guru
<Novus> I have a question that's really hard to answer
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: There is a screen on:
<JugglerLKR> 1998.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window       (05.03.2013 15:21:44)  (Attached)
<JugglerLKR> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-root.
<fidel> !ask | Novus
<ubottu> Novus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> Novus: just ask, and maybe a volunteer can help you
<Edmond> Fidel:  pinguy is based on ubuntu, i cant ask about pinguy OS
<k1l_> Edmond: please see pinguyOS support. it is listed on their page where to find
<holstein> Edmond: they should have their own support.. maybe even on freenode irc
<Novus> I am looking for a prototype PCI serial card that can monitor inputs and outputs and the data can be altered by code before it's gone back out and also would support a GUI operation to adjust variables in the code on the fly
<Novus> inputs would be voltage levels
<holstein> Novus: i would go to a hardware channel
<Novus> room?
<holstein> Novus: room, channel.. whatever you want to refer to them as
<Edmond> okk thanks, can you guys tell me the difference between ubuntu and pinguy...
<Edmond> why do you guys like ubuntu better
<IdleOne> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> Edmond: there is no "better".. this is the official ubuntu support channel, and we dont (cant) support all the spin-offs here
<sicko> hello
<Edmond> holstein: thanks..
<Edmond> is there someone that can tell me the difference between ubuntu and pinguyOS
<elisa87> how can I install matplot? (I tried the gitclone method and then python ... it didn't work) "ImportError: No module named matplotlib"
<holstein> Edmond: the creators of pinguyOS can
<Taev> my Ubuntu boot up keeps halting at "the disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present"
<Taev> no matter what i do, nothing happens and it hangs
<Edmond> im new to linux so i want to know what OS i better for newbies
<Taev> i really don't want to have to format and reinstall
<sicko> Is arch linux hard to install if you´re a noob? i like the interface..
<theprogrammer> in my system ubuntu has suddenly stopped detecting the custom key shortcuts
<holstein> Edmond: "better" is a matter of opinion.. most linux os distros provide a live CD where you can easily check them out first beore installing.. try ubuntu live and xubuntu.. lubuntu.. etc
<theprogrammer> as well as the volume keys are notworking
<k1l_> sicko: ask the arch support.
<Taev> i also keep getting fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed, under the recovery mode
<holstein> theprogrammer: i would just logout and backin and test.. try as another user and go from there
<penth> For the second time in a week, all my menus are appearing behind windows (global, right-click, chrome bookmarks et al.). Has anyone else seen this in 12.04? I didn't find a bug listing yet
<Edmond> holstein: thanks that was the info i needed.
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: i wonder if you can specify -U / utf8 in the /etc/screenrc file for do-release-upgrade to pickup?
<theprogrammer> @holstein : i havetried loggin out, from another user, changing them in config files
<theprogrammer> but nothing works
<BluesKaj> sicko, arch uses a command line interface to install and there are approximatley 25or so steps , for a new linux user it can be duanting altho there are several tutorials you follow if you research
<holstein> theprogrammer: it doesnt work as expected as another user?
<Taev> well i guess ill format and reinstall
<Taev> fun fun
<theprogrammer> they dont work at all
<holstein> theprogrammer: they, being the shortcuts and hotkeys? dont work in a newly created user account?
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: thanx - trying now
<theprogrammer> i open the keyboard shortcuts, select the voulme up, select the key on keyboard, it is assigned successfully, but the event is not triggered later at all
<theprogrammer> holstein: nope
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: -U didn't help
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: i'm not sure if sticking a -U in the screenrc file is the correct syntax for that file
<holstein> theprogrammer: then, i would try looking at what recently got upgraded..
<theprogrammer> holstein: the problem persists since long time..
<penth> theprogrammer, do you have a Logitech G-series keyboard?
<theprogrammer> it seems that my system is raeading keyboard keys in wrong way, as in it should say XF86VoulmeUp bu it just says VolumeUp
<theprogrammer> penth: nope, it is laptop integrated keyboard
<penth> Has anyone else had problems with Unity displaying menus behind the windows?
<theprogrammer> holstein: the play, pause, next prev keys work absolutely fine
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: defutf8 on in screenrc didn't help either
<penth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181341/how-do-i-set-a-custom-keyboard-shortcut-to-control-volume
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way, on a multi-boot linux system, to hide the / partitions of the other os's from each other, so nautilus ect is not cluttered?
<levo> "at" command doesn't work properly. why is that? (precise LTS)
<penth> echo "foo" |at 1450
<PlastikSpork> I am looking for a WiFi scanner/analyzer. I was using inSSIDer for Windows, but their version of for Linux is in beta. Could anyone give me some suggestions of what they use?
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: for what purpose?
<maveas> PlastikSpork: kismet, aircrack-ng etc.
<PlastikSpork> I want a graphical user interface.. I've used aircrack before but its all text
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: if that is what you are looking into, just install backtrack. why try to remake it from ubuntu? backtrack is based on ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: backtrack 5 r3 has various graphical front-tnds for its tools
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: but in all honestly if you can't do it from terminal you have little business fiddling with it
<PlastikSpork> ntzrmtthihu777 I've used backtrack before but my purpose is not to hack wifi networks... I want a tool to scan to see which channel to use best
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: bt5 has stuff for that. hell use wicd if you gotta
<PlastikSpork> ntzrmtthihu777:  thanks for the suggestions.
<ntzrmtthihu777> PlastikSpork: no prob
<bnason> Ive added my /6 ip6 to my eth0, but I can't seem to bind to any specific address. What am i doing wrong?
<bnason> or how do I add just a single address out of that?
<alainus> how do i resize my ubuntu partition ?  i'm getting the "Resize/Move" option in gparted as disabled .. this is my setup http://screencloud.net/v/gKwk
<alainus> can i just unmount it ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> alainus: you cannot use gparted on the booted system, you will have to boot a live cd/usb
<elisa87> how can I save the document in visudo ??
<DJones> alainus: Obvious question, but are you using a livecd/usb, you can't change mounted partitions
<alainus> ah. but i plan to install ubuntu again from the minimal cd... can i choose to enlarge the main partition then ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> alainus: I usually go for a 16gb /, as much swap as I feel is needed, and the rest as /home
<leshaste> I get this error a lot
<leshaste> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r600.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<leshaste> but I have no idea where it is coming from
<leshaste> any ideas?
<tech1_> where does the error come up?
<tech1_> terminal?
<leshaste> in a terminal
<leshaste> yes
<lnxslck> leshaste, i think it has to do with graphic card
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: it cannot find the right librarry, you should likely install libvdpau* somethin or another
<leshaste> ntzrmtthihu777, ok.. silly it doesn't name the applicaiton in the error message
<leshaste> that would seem a no brainer to me
<leshaste> :)
<elisa87> "Gtk couldn't be initialized" matplotlib
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: yeah, just gotta follow the breadcrumbs
<leshaste> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> warning to all ubuntu users: never let your machine shutdown during an update. I got mine running again, but it removed 300+ packages in the process
<LaserShark> ouch
<ntzrmtthihu777> LaserShark: lucky for me it was a new install
<ntzrmtthihu777> so I can just re-install, as I have a separate /home
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotta head home, brb in an hour or so
<elixir> Hello eveyone. I am copying a folder of around 26gb from d: to /home and getting a file transfer speed of aroung 600 kbps (started with around 8 mbps). is it usual or can i increase it somways out?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elixir: at times fast is not good, errors can occur
<ntzrmtthihu777> elixir: sometimes things are slow for the sake of safety, "being careful"
<elixir> ntzrmtthihu777: agreed :) but right now 600kbps only :(
<elixir> ntzrmtthihu777: thats quite convincing. :)
<iceroot> elixir: samba? local mount? different hdds? what load? (top)?
<iceroot> elixir: we need more useful infos
<ntzrmtthihu777> elixir: I use dd alot for copying, and I always set it for a slower speed on important things
<beboj> how to stop firefox from upgrading ?
<iceroot> beboj: firefox itself (from the repos) will not update itself
<iceroot> beboj: that is part of the software-center
<elixir> iceroot: Yes local mount. Copying from D:/ (mounted) to my home folder. What is load(top) and samba?
<iceroot> elixir: top will show you all your processes and the cpu load
<iceroot> elixir: its a terminal command
<elixir> ntzrmtthihu777: possible that i am getting such low speed for the first time, so was pretty shocked.
<iceroot> elixir: is your home-folder encrypted?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wow, lost software center in that fiasco
<iceroot> elixir: there can be so many reasons why it is that slow
<Jordan_U> elixir: We don't use "Drive letters" in GNU/linux. What is "D:/"? Is it a partition on a flash drive? What type of media is your /home/ on? What filesystem?
<demonoid_com> hello world
<demonoid_com> "_
<demonoid_com> :)
<beboj> iceroot so you say I can fix it via aptitude?
<elixir> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/xxDkG677. hope it helps.
<iceroot> beboj: you dont want to disable updates for your browser
<iceroot> beboj: because these updates are security updates
<elisa87> Doesn't anyone know how I can save visudo if I have opened it using gksudo visudo??
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: can you hide a filesystem from a certain boot? say I have precise and mint on two separate / partitions, can I hide mint's / from precise and vice versa?
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: only with encryption
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: everything else can be mounted
<ntzrmtthihu777> elisa87: I dont think you shoulda used gksudo for visudo
<elixir> Jordan_U: Ok, i'll take care of it in future, yes it is a seperate partition. (I've installed my ubuntu in a seperate dedicated partition). I am on /home
<demonoid_com> i have 1 TB HDD  i5-3570k 8GB 1600Mhz with ubuntu 12.04 server and if somebody wanna account or testing somthing msg me
<elisa87> ntzrmtthihu777: so what should I use for editing visudo?
<elixir> Jordan_U: how do i check filesyaytem ? Its a frequent question I come across.
<iceroot> elixir: you have an ntfs mount and reading files from the hdd and also you want to write data to the hdd, that will make is slower
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: I just don't want said partitions to show up in my file managers, etc
<Jordan_U> elisa87: What text editor did visudo start? (The default in Ubuntu is nano)
<iceroot> elixir: i would say 600KByte/s is slow but i dont think that it is worth to debug it further
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: dont mount them
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: then they are not shown
<elisa87> Jordan_U: I don't know!
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: I dont mount them
<elixir> iceroot: ohh ! ok. not an issue then !
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: have a look at /etc/fstab if they are mounted there, if not have a look at the gnome automounter and tell it to not mount them automaticly
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Two possible ways are to run "mount" which lists all mounted filesystems with information about each, and "sudo blkid" which lists information about all filesystems that can be detected (mounted or not).
<Jordan_U> elixir: ^
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Sorry, my last comment wasn't meant for you :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: I know what's in fstab, I set it myself. how do I check gnome-automounter?
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Did you run "gksudo visudo" in a terminal or from a run dialog or similar?
<elixir> Jordan_U: what type of filesystem is fuseblk?
<Fleuv> Hello, how can i check if my ubuntu 12.04 lts server it's network is correctly configured?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elisa87: hit escape, then type :w enter
<elisa87> from terminal
<demonoid_com> èìà ëè áúëãàðè òóêà :Ä
<ntzrmtthihu777> elisa87: from inside of visudo, it says insert at the bottom, righty?
<elisa87> is there any other way for editing visudo rather than gksudo?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elisa87: use sudo visudo
<llutz> elixir:  fuse, like ntfs-3g etc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> then press ctrl+x
<elisa87> ntzrmtthihu777:  sudo visudo
<elisa87> visudo: /etc/sudoers busy, try again later
<elixir> llutz: thanks, heard of it for the first tim. :)
<Jordan_U> elisa87: First of all, you're not "editing visudo" you're editing /etc/sudoers using the utility "visudo". And frankly, from your questions you probably shouldn't be editing /etc/sudoers at all. What is your end goal?
<elixir> *time
<Fleuv> hello, where can i find a beginners guide?
<stiltzkin> Hi folks - is anyone here good with GRUB and willing to help me with a reinstall? I've just installed Ubuntu alongside an existing Linux system and I believe I need to chainload another instance of GRUB
<elisa87> it's not working
<guideX> I have an ubuntu virtualbox vm serving an apache2 virtual host, so when I'm in the vm, I can type dev.mysite.com in the browser and hit it that way, any idea how I can hit the site outside the vm in the windows host?
<jjore> Is there a preference for disabling the "Overlay" scrollbars? The widget always seems to pop-up over the end of a window when I want to resize it or when I want to click into the trough like in Eclipse.
<elisa87> I want to create a user!
<ntzrmtthihu777> elisa87: damn, do you have another editor open?
<OerHeks> Fleuv, http://ubuntu-manual.org/  and http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ is a good start
<elisa87> it's ok
<stiltzkin> This is due to the fact that the existing Linux install is encrypted and resides inside an LVM group.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jjore: sudo apt-get remove overlay<tab>
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: What is the other GNU/Linux system? Is it listed if you run "sudo os-prober"?
<elisa87> but ctrl+x didn't work using sudo visudo
<jjore> ntzrmtthihu777++
<ntzrmtthihu777> elisa87: what do you see at the bottob of the vsudo screen?
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Presumably it has an unencrypted /boot/ though, correct?
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, It's a Fedora system. I'm running into problems because it's inside a LVM group. It has a separate /boot partition on /dev/sda3
<ntzrmtthihu777> jjore: I frakken hate those things
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, correct
<elixir>  Also on my terminal, it is by default written: "elixir@elixir" : Is there a way to change it (username and computername) ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elixir: yes, not sure how. you have to edit the hosts files to change the pc name, google it a bit
<cat_five> hi, i have an ubuntu lamp server that's crashing and was hoping someone could help me diagnose why
<KI4RO> Fleuv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/FAQ but why can't you use google like I just did
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ubuntu-server > ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777, please see my private message
<leshaste> is there something that tags mp3s based on the audio contents?
<elixir> ntzrmtthihu777: okay !
<elisa87> [ESC ^X unbound] ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> hit escape, what now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: yeah, but I find that most linux audio taggers wreck them.
<elixir> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks :) otherwise if anyone sure of it, please guide.
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: I use Mp3tag under wine
<dendazen> useradd -m -s /bin/bash {user1,user2,user3} Will this work?
<Fleuv> KI4RO sorry my i didn't explain my question correctly: Where can I find a good CLI-only! ubuntu 12.04 lts server beginner guide
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, I've tried doing "mount /dev/mapper/blah blah blah /mnt", then "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot" and then "grub-install --recheck --root-directory /mnt /dev/sda," but that has not worked. It installs but then when I reboot I just get a plain GRUB prompt, no menu
<leshaste> picard?
<demonoid_com> Pls help when i type lsb_realese i have a problem
<demonoid_com> No LSB modules are available.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lehmae: I thinks so
<Pici> demonoid_com: Thats normal. type lsb_release -a
<demonoid_com> Pici ohhh yes 10x
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Create a file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the contents: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5588698/
<g_byers> if any of you care you can see my initial impressions of ubuntu on the Nexus 4: http://www.geordienorman.com/initial-impressions-of-ubuntu-on-nexus-4/
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: I keep all my music arranged as ~/Artist/Album (year)/01. track.mp3, and mp3tag can tag based on the dir structure, so it works very well
<leshaste> ntzrmtthihu777, does it do content based tagging?
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, okay, that sounds good...but how can I install GRUB to detect only Ubuntu again? I'm assuming I do a grub-install with the root directory of /, where I installed Ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: as in based on how the music sounds?
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: That's because Fedora modifies grub to use "/boot/grub2/" rather than "/boot/grub/" so when you install grub from Ubuntu it won't find and use the /boot/grub2/grub.cfg that Fedora produced.
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, ahhhhhhhhh OK
<leshaste> ntzrmtthihu777, no.. picard does it :)
<leshaste> audio fingerprinting
<leshaste> it looks up the track basically
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: Correct (though --root-directory is deprecated in favor of --boot-directory in newer versions of grub).
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, so the commands I issued were correct? I'm just confused why I get no menu entries then, I would expect to get Ubuntu only, and no Fedora
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: so would makeing a /boot/grub/ dir with a symlink to the grub2/grub.cfg would do it?
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, instead I get no menu at all
<elisa87> how can I add a user without editing visudo?? it's taking forever to learn how to save sth in visudo and apparently no one knows here!
<ntzrmtthihu777> when I did visudo it brought up nano
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, nevermind, that was a dumb question. I get what you're saying.
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes, but I'd consider it an ugly work around that would likely lead to confusion in the future.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nano saves with ctrl+x
<lnxslck> elisa87, visudo is for adding users special permissions
<elisa87> is there any other way?
<ntzrmtthihu777> later all
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Just use gnome-control-center's user creation and modification tool.
<elixir> ntzrmtthihu777, Jordan_U, iceroot: the speed decreased till 400 kbps and is going on decreasing, should I just let it do its own way?
<elisa87> how can I go to "Go into gnome-control-center user accounts"?
<Jordan_U> elisa87: If you're using Unity, then in the search entry in the dash type "add user". Then click on "User Accounts".
<buffymcmuffy> I have somehow removed the workspace switcher from the unity bar. How do I put it back?
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "mount".
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, what's the easiest way to find the UUID of my fedora install? If I do fdisk -l it shows "/dev/mapper/udisk-luks-uuid-xxxxxxxxxx-uid999," is that what I want?
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: No, that's the LUKS UUID of your encrypted root filesystem. "sudo blkid" should show you the filesystem UUID of your /boot/ partition.
<elisa87> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588717/
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> elisa87: The reason that copying is so slow is that your home directory is being mounted via a network filesystem.
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Any copy to your home directory will only be as fast as your internet connection.
<levo> after I send a process to the background like "gedit &" and when after executing I close the terminal window , gedit will close either. how to prevent it?
<jrib> levo: use "gedit & disown", or use "nohup gedit", or use screen or tmux
<levo> jrib: thanks
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Do you understand?
<buffymcmuffy> I have somehow removed the workspace switcher from the unity bar. How do I put it back?
<Jordan_U> elisa87: The reason that it appeared to be going faster initially is that the writes were being cached in RAM, so until the cache filled up the copy appeared to be going as fast as you could read from the source, even though you weren't writing to the destination that fast.
<elisa87> Jordan_U: is there any fix to that?
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Do you undestand what I'm saying about your home directory being a networked filesystem?
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, one more question - where am I adding this menu entry - directly to my grub.cfg? It says not to edit the file directly but I assume this is fine.
<Trudko> guys i tried to install rvm on ubuntu 12.10 but i am getting error( sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm )Unable to locate package ruby-rvm
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, nevermind, rebooting. Keeping my fingers crossed :)
<Ice_Strike> Does Ubunu use GRUB  or Lilo?
<llutz> Ice_Strike: grub2 by default
<nearst> sup ppl
<havok> when I'm looking to install wine, The closest i can find in the software center is Microsoft windows Compat. Layer (meta pack) Is this wine?
<obert> hello, how to upgrade to 12.10 please?
<nearst> do-release-upgrade
<stiltzkin> Jordan_U, worked perfectly, thanks very much for your help :)
<Jordan_U> stiltzkin: You're welcome :)
<stiltzkin> that was much easier than expected haha
<stiltzkin> cheers.
<obert> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wont show me any updates
<obert> nearst: if i launch that command my pc will explode?
<obert> i am scared to try to do anything
<havok> when I'm looking to install wine, The closest i can find in the software center is Microsoft windows Compat. Layer (meta pack) Is this wine?
<nearst> obert, nope. it will handle release upgrade with very nice
<obert> hmm i hope then
<obert> hehe sorry eh ;)
<obert> 'no release found'
<Dennis_> sup players
<nearst> obert, try look at /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<obert> nearst: i do lsb_release -idrc and i see Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<uisbubsod>  how to set up conky to execute at startup?
<uisbubsod>  how to set up conky to execute at startup?
<uisbubsod>  how to set up conky to execute at startup?
<FloodBot1> uisbubsod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nearst> obert, if u wanna upgrade to 12.10, change lts to normal
<Dennis_> damn son, they really don't want no flooding
<obert> nearst: its == ?
<nearst> obert, if u wanna handle normal release instead lts, then do normal release upgrade 0,0
<auronandace> obert: lts = long term support
<art_> ok... so I broke something again... tried turning off the admin PW so I didn't have to put it in everytime I install something... now it's still asking for the pw but won't accept a blank field... grrr
<nearst> lts = likely to support
<nearst> hihi
<nearst> !sudo | art_
<ubottu> art_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<obert> no idea what i have to do sorry, i never had done things like this. be patience please
<nearst> obert, nvm. precise is run well tbh. unless ure looking for bleeding edge bug hunter or eye candy
<obert> ...
<art_> what if grub has been somehow uninstalled too :(
<art_> so no recovery
<obert> i am lost already then, sorry.
<ruud> art_, live cd?
<nearst> !lts | obert
<art_> ruud yes
<ubottu> obert: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ruud> art_:got into the conversation a bit late, whats the problem?
<suore> Hello, anyone know how to run google-chrome in other locate/language(OSD) without relogin with other language?
<auronandace> art_: disabling the password for sudo is a very very bad idea
<obert> hehe too many things to know.
<art_> hehe... I know this now... :(
<obert> i will retry tomorrow i assume, thanks for now
<art_> it's my home computer, no one else touches.... except all the hackers on the planet that want to mess with it... :(
<art_> <--- doesn't think things through very well
<obert> better to documenting a bit more
<ModusPwnens> can someone explain to me how to make application shortcuts actually work and not get eaten up by the ubuntu OS?
<ModusPwnens> pressing F5 never refreshes anything and instead does some system thing with the keyboard
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: I'm sorry, i'm tapped out.
<ModusPwnens> similarly, F2 never renames any files/folders. Instead, it just changes screen brightness
<ruud> ModusPwnens, mac ?
<nsahoo> what is the most stable version of nvidia driver to install on ubuntu 12.04.2? I had repeated problem with 304 and 310, so I am using noveau now
<ModusPwnens> no, this is on PC
<jbroome> JugglerLKR: what if you take screen out of .bash_whatever so it doesn't auto start?  Admittedly, i haven't touched a new ubuntu in a while
<ModusPwnens> ubuntu version 12.04
<skate> was
<jacklk> Is Ubuntu just for computer geeks or do any normal people use it too?
<ModusPwnens> its as if there is some FN key perpetually pushed down
<auronandace> nsahoo: why not just stick with nouveau?
<auronandace> jacklk: define normal
<clandestine> saindo
<clandestine> tbm
<nearst> im use ubuntu bcoz i dont know how to use windows
<nsahoo> auronandace: though, i like it for stability, on a dual monitor setup some part of the maximized windows are drawing slowly when I quickly switch from one tab to another. Particularly in mysql workbench
<ModusPwnens> i notice that its just this particular keyboard that is causing this problem. Ive i use a different keyboard, application shortcuts actually work
<jacklk> auronandace: 18 year old who likes watching videos, and works in a shop for example but uses it for home use
<auronandace> jacklk: then yes, "normal people" use ubuntu
<matthew> Hi
<Guest61087> HI
<John12109> as the ubuntu mobile out yet for android?
<auronandace> !phone | John12109
<ubottu> John12109: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<JugglerLKR> jbroome: actually i want to resume do-release-upgrade
<Guest61087> I've got a problem, in that, I have a openvz server on the web and I can't seem to 'su' to any user, with the error 'su: Authentication failure'. I have changed the password several times, for root and the other users that I have tried 'su'ing to, but not luck
<John12109> ok
<John12109> i need to find a software to intall it
<Ice_Strike> Will Ubunto work if I downgrade kernal 3.4.26 ?
<bean|work> Ice_Strike: ubuntu should work no matter what kernel you're on
<kbk> 4nn4rbor
<Ice_Strike> bean|work How do I downgrade it? Currently on 3.5.x now
<bean|work> Ice_Strike: do you have an old one installed
<tortik> hi all
<tortik> is any software for renaming mp3 files by info exctracted from id3 tag?
<Guest88630> Guest88630 here. Someday I will learn.
<matthew_> Hi
<Ice_Strike> bean|work No
<Ice_Strike> This is fresh Ubunto install
<bean|work> Ice_Strike: the name is Ubuntu...
<Ice_Strike> Oop :P
<verysoftoiletppr> how can I reinstall libc6?
<bean|work> Ice_Strike: and why do you need an old kernel.
<Jordan_U> verysoftoiletppr: Why do you ask?
<verysoftoiletppr> Jeepbeats I deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info
<verysoftoiletppr> Jordan_U I deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info
<verysoftoiletppr> I need to restore it
<jacklk>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<verysoftoiletppr> the only package missing information now is libc6
<Pici> verysoftoiletppr: We told you to reinstall last time you were here.
<verysoftoiletppr> Pici I know
<verysoftoiletppr> that is not good enough
<verysoftoiletppr> Pici what I really want it to reinstall libc6
<jacklk> verysoftoiletppr: install libc7
<verysoftoiletppr> jacklk can that be used as replacement for libc6?
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6
<jacklk> verysoftoiletppr: yes it is just newer
<auronandace> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst that doesn't work
<jacklk> verysoftoiletppr: what do you need it for anyway?
<verysoftoiletppr> jacklk you are right, I will just delete it..
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, try remove purge then install it back
<verysoftoiletppr> I don't need it anyway
<jacklk> verysoftoiletppr: exactly
<jacklk> I never have to worry about packages like that..
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst can't remove it
<jacklk> verysoftoiletppr: purge?
<verysoftoiletppr> if I remove it nothing will work
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, why cant remove ? compile from binary ? dpkg -l | grep libc6
<jacklk> well keep it installed then :)
<John12109> so i upload this to my phone, and boot in bootloader?
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588837/
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst if I remove, won't the files which are installed be removed?
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, indeed :)
<Ice_Strike> There is no problem if I do wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/linux-3.4.11.tar.bz2
<Ice_Strike> and use that?
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst the problem is: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `libc6' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<nearst> Ice_Strike, i think there is like 3.8 kernel from ppa. just try to google it then. unless ure ready to exploring the kernel panic
<M1DLG> When I try to run ndiswrapper I get this error - "Failed to run /usr/sbin/ndisgtk as user root. unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." This error came about the same time as I had a a couple of boot ups that tried to force a disk repair.
<verysoftoiletppr> nearst and then "A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory: '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so'"
<verysoftoiletppr> It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation;
<elisa87> Why am I receiving this error?  source ~/.bashrc ? H: command not found
<nearst> verysoftoiletppr, try look at ls -al /lib/libc.so.6 the symlink
<levo> is it possible to have controls over windows through terminal? (minimzing, maximizing or . . )
<auronandace> verysoftoiletppr: its rather simple: if you are at the point where you need to reinstall libc6 then your system is broken, you really should reinstall ubuntu
<auronandace> as you have been told
<elisa87> do you know why?
<elisa87> source ~/.bashrc
<elisa87> H: command not found
<iceroot> elisa87: you have "H:" in your bashrc
<verysoftoiletppr> auronandace  what you mean with "is broken"
<gase> g
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: the most important package is libc6, if that is broken you are lost
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: as we told you since hours
<John12109> is there a software were i can install it from?
<Tynach> Hi, I'm trying to install the Humble Bundle with Android 5 games on Ubuntu, and I wanted to do it through the software center for one of them (all but one are supported on Steam for Linux). However, when I follow the link, Ubuntu's website gives me this error: "Sorry we could not find this key. If you have already purchased the bundle, please double check the link you followed and try again."
<Tynach> What's going on?
<iceroot> John12109: install what?
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot that must not be true http://people.adams.edu/~cdmiller/posts/Ubuntu-dpkg-recovery/
<John12109> ubuntu mobile
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: you destroyed libc6
<John12109> for andorid
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: we are not talking about dpkg anymore
<John12109> android***
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot I didn't destroy it
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot it's still there
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: you modified it (if i get you correct) you moved it
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot no I did not
<verysoftoiletppr> I've recovered from that
<verysoftoiletppr> I just need to fix the files from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: take another ubuntu installation (same architecture, same packages) and copy the removed file from there to your system
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot that would be a very useful suggestion
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: or just reinstall
<verysoftoiletppr> ^ not useful
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: not useful is to use sudo rm :)
<verysoftoiletppr> :)
<verysoftoiletppr> now I have another problem
<brun0> sorry by the dummy question.. but somebody know where can i find gcov source code ?
<brun0> my friend google couldn't help me :(
<iceroot> brun0: is that a package from the repo?
<brun0> i think no
<iceroot> brun0: ggcov - Graphical tool for displaying gcov test coverage data
<iceroot> brun0: that?
<verysoftoiletppr> I've downgraded libc6-dev
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: reinstall please
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot how can I upgrade?
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: just reinstall
<brun0> no
<Tynach> I guess nobody knows what's going on with Ubuntu's website in regards to the Humble Bundle?
<brun0> only gcov
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: way to many issues on your strange system
<brun0> without graphical frontend
<osirisx11> hi all
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot noooo
<verysoftoiletppr> way to many configuration in to reinstall everything
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: you removed the postinst files, the package-definitions, you messed up libc6 and you downgraded libc6-dev
<osirisx11> simple question for you, on the graphical ubuntu installer, when installing alongside windows, a splitter representing hard drive space is shown. problem is the two sides are unlabeled, which side is which?
<brun0> iceroot, do you know ?
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: just create a usefull backup of your config and reinstall
<Taev> how do i add acpi=off to my boot options in grub?
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot it's not as simple as that
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: for me it is
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: who knows what else you missonfigured with your "repair"
<brun0> iceroot, sorry i can install the package from repo, but i couldn't find the source code :(
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot nothing else
<iceroot> donwgraded libc6-dev and missconfigured libc6 is very evil
<iceroot> brun0: apt-get source packagename
<trism> brun0: it is included in the gcc source
<nearst> brb
<brun0> iceroot, thanks ;)
<osirisx11> help! on the graphical ubuntu installer, when installing alongside windows, a splitter representing hard drive space is shown. problem is the two sides are unlabeled, which side is which?
<antonio_> does anyone in here use handbrake?
<brun0> trism, but can i generate a lib from it ?
<p3rror> hello
<John12109> is any one here?
<p3rror> please I'm configuring the wireless
<p3rror> and I dont have wireless network name in my network manager
<p3rror> please can you help
<trism> brun0: I don't understand the question, the source is gcc/gcov.c in the gcc source
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot I have a LVM volume how do I set that back after reinstalling
<pr0ph3t> looking for help regarding ffmpeg
<verysoftoiletppr> LVM volume made up from partitions from 2 disks
<wN> verysoftoiletppr: sup?
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: the lvm info is stored on the partition itself
<iceroot> verysoftoiletppr: like raid
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot but how do I mount it?
<verysoftoiletppr> I mean, which partition?
<k1l_> !ask | pr0ph3t
<verysoftoiletppr> it's stored in which partition?
<ubottu> pr0ph3t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> !lvm | verysoftoiletppr
<ubottu> verysoftoiletppr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<antonio_> does anyone in here use handbrake?  or have gotten it to work?
<Kion> I am trying to update my system and the apt-get program gives me this error  "Invalid Signature from Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" Has anybody experienced the same?
<M1DLG> Anyone able to talk me through updating my nvidia drivers to play steam games. (I get an error when steam starts then it closes)
<Kion> M1DLG: have you installed the Nvidia drivers?
<M1DLG> I have
<ev0lve> M1DLG: apt-get install nvidia-common -y
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot solved the dependency problems
<M1DLG> But I get out of date errors and my PC seems less stable since
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot are you running precise?
<Kion> M1DLG: for me I actually had to download the driver from Nvidia and install it manually
<verysoftoiletppr> can you send me the files you have which match '/var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6*'  ?
<M1DLG> Kion, I did, I ended up worse off I think, I tried 3 times through the additional drivers icon and stuffed up ever time and had to reformate each time.
<M1DLG>  apt-get install nvidia-common -y
<Kion> M1DLG:  here is the procedure 1.- download the Driver and set execution permits.  2.- ctrl + alt +f1 to open a tty terminal   3.- sudo /etc/init.d/ligthdm stop 4.-sudo sh NVIDIA.name.of.your.driver    5.- sudo reboot
<M1DLG> oops
<M1DLG> I got this error, W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<M1DLG> evolve
<M1DLG> ok kion, let me try
<Kion> M1DLG: if you follow my procedure, you will not be able to use IRC chat while on the terminal
<Kion> M1DLG: until you reboot
<M1DLG> will move that over to the other PC. unfortunatly i'm slow typest
<verysoftoiletppr> jackyyll you there
<John12109> um
<m1dlgALT> ok, rady
<m1dlgALT> *Ready
<wachpwnski> hey guys when you do a run command like smb://computer_name it fails
<wachpwnski> But if you do like nautilis smb://computer_name it work
<wachpwnski> Is there a way to set it to default to nautalis or nemo when you run smb:// ?
<s0nee> wachpwnski: because smb:// is not a command, its a protocol
<wachpwnski> s0nee: can i set up an alias or something?
<s0nee> wachpwnski: just like http:// can be opened in a browser only
<Pici> wachpwnski: you should be able to run something like nautilus smb://computer_name
<wachpwnski> yah i can, but is there a way I can set an alias?
<s0nee> wachpwnski: so you want to automatically open nautilus whenever you type smb://something ?
<Dogfather> #
<miebster_atwork> When I sudo my command it can't find it, and if I don't sudo it, it can, what is going on? http://www.bpaste.net/show/FRkqBCykJui5W3Fsfc0S/
<wachpwnski> s0nee:  yes
<wachpwnski> technically nemo, but maybe ask in bash
<pvde> hi, i have a webserver running on ubuntu 12.04 with nginx, and im following a tutorial. In the tutorial i have to make modifications to iptables, but i never used it before and im not sure if i have them.
<elisa87> how can I include two files in a makefile using include ?
<s0nee> wachpwnski: i don't think you can type smb://something in a shell because the part "//" is not permitted in a command/file name anyway
<wachpwnski> there has to be a regex or something when you type smb://*anything* it runs nemo smb://*anything*
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot everything is fixed now
<Anoniman86> Hi all. I have big fps drops on Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and 12.10 64bit with Ati Radeon HD 5670 eith the latest fglrx drivers. How to fix this?
<m1dlgALT> my pc is in a worse condition than i thought. i need to check the hdd for errors but dont know how.
<verysoftoiletppr> just had to copy /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6:amd64.list from another system and reinstall libc6
<verysoftoiletppr> iceroot next time someone has a similar problem...
<Kion> m1dlgALT: what happened?
<m1dlgALT> ive been freezing up and it will reboot no warning, since i first installed the drivers for my video card. and teh last coupe of times it tries to check the drve but it just reboots then gets to the desktop. as it does i get loads of errors refering to corrupt files and that it's unable to access/find /tmp
<Anoniman86> When i restart system, and enter in Steam game, game works fine, but when I exit the game and enter again in game, i have big fps drops
<Anoniman86> :(
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588985/ I have these two files but I receive the following error: make    -->  /home/jalal/NVIDIA_GPU_Computing_SDK/C/common/inc/cutil.h:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Anoniman86> How to fix this?
<m1dlgALT> last time i tried ubuntu it was gnome and it just worked, nothing was a problem. this time i have't enjoyed it.
<Kion> m1dlgALT: I don't understand... Did the Nvidia drivers got installed?
<Kion> m1dlgALT: Are you using a laptop?
<m1dlgALT> PC
<__dan__> hi all, hope you're having a good evening or whatever it is for you
<ryebread761> A PC could mean a laptop
<__dan__> i have a question regarding hdparm
<__dan__> with regard to the --write-sector flag - is there any way of telling hdparm to do that for every sector on the drive?
<Taev> how do i tell grub to do no apci at boot?
<m1dlgALT> I installed the nvidia drivers yesterday, I started stam and it tells me he version i installed was not high enough and steam closes. so I wanted to upgrade them, but I have mor serious issues of corrupt files on the drive
<__dan__> Taev: add noacpi boot flag i think
<m1dlgALT> OK PC = desktop
<pzn> I got an old computer with Pentium-M 1.2Ghz and 768Mram, which ubuntu is "suitable" for this obsolete hardware?
<__dan__> there are a few others too like nolapic etc
<WRStone> Got a question:  Ubuntu 12.10, updated about five minutes ago.  The longer I leave my Ubuntu boxes running, the more IPv6 addresses they accumulate.  Any notion why this might be?  And yes, my ISP is IPv6, and I'm getting the addresses from them, apparently through my Belkin firewall/router/AP.
<ryebread761> In your terms it might, but in most people's it does not
<__dan__> pzn: i would try xubuntu
<__dan__> pzn: kubuntu also has low-fat-settings if you're a kde fan but lack of memory would be troublesome i think
<__dan__> pzn: i would try xubuntu or lubuntu
<__dan__> anyone help with my hdparm question?
<__dan__> i really want to set this drive on fire
<__dan__> its gonna be funny
<pzn> __dan__, thanks, I'll try xubuntu
<__dan__> good luck :)
<pzn> __dan__, take a look in what I got :-) an old panasonic cf-29 toughbook :-)
<__dan__> haha i've seen a few of those
<__dan__> be careful you don't hurt yourself picking it up ;)
<Judgen> Hmm my install CD for 12.4 says the CD was built 2010. Can this be correct?
<__dan__> no, Judgen
<Judgen> This is an installation system for Ubuntu 12.04. It was built on 20101020ubuntu136.
<Judgen> Is the first line even
<__dan__> but if you're doing a fresh install it might be worth downloading the 12.04.2 iso as you will get a newer kernel
<Judgen> I do not have another empty CD and all those new isos seems to have EFI stuff on them, and wont boot after installation.
<Judgen> only the efi-free isos boot after the install for me
<__dan__> how odd, i have never had that problem
<Judgen> It writes ubuntu in the device boot option permanently though.. i have no idea how to get rid of it from there.
<Judgen> I wish EFI was never invented
<ryebread761> I do because then my Macbook would not work :(
<Kion> ryebread761:  that is why macs suck, I will never ever buy anything mac again
<ryebread761> Eh, neither will I likely, but it's what I have now and besides it not working with Linux well, I like it :)
<Ice_Strike> How to boot to new kernal when restarting ubuntu?
<maxibyte> hey guys, im n a bit of a pickle, i was trying to uinstall ubuntu on my main desktop so being the genius i am i just re-formatted, but apparently grub is still here, attempting to login to my windows disk results in grub telling me that it is an unkown filesystem, and opening the grub rescue promp
<jrib> maxibyte: ask ##windows how to restore your mbr
<maxibyte> i tried using a bootable usb to format the rest, however gparted says the partition is still in use and has a key icon next to it
<jrib> maxibyte: you don't want ubuntu anymore right?
<maxibyte> jrib: i know how to restore my MBR but that requires me to boot into my install cd, which is currently impossible due to grub
<maxibyte> not right now, perhaps i will dual boot later, but ive been wrestling with my computer all day trying to fix it
<penth> For the second time in a week, all my menus are appearing behind windows (global, right-click, chrome bookmarks et al.). Has anyone else seen this in 12.04? I didn't find a bug listing yet
<jrib> maxibyte: that shouldn't be the case.  Your computer should boot from the cd before trying grub.  You need to configure your bios to do so
<maxibyte> i tell it to boot from the cd.
<maxibyte> and then it tells me "unknown filesystem"
<jrib> maxibyte: did it boot from the cd?
<maxibyte> maybe its my boot order
<jrib> maxibyte: yes, check that
<maxibyte> i dont know jrib, because it says unknown filesystem
<penth> That sounds more like a bad cd
<maxibyte> brb
<maxibyte> nope
<maxibyte> the cd worked fine
<FloodBot1> maxibyte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> maxibyte: what cd by the way?
<maxibyte> until i formatted my main partition
<maxibyte> windows 7
<maxibyte> its just an install disk
<penth> ...
<maxibyte> anyays, brb
<zimzum77> so here is one, ubuntu can get irus's right??
<zimzum77> virus
<AbhiK> i suppose, Wrong!
<__dan__> generally you dont have to worry about viruses
<zimzum77> so what about  jave, flash, ect?
<zimzum77> no need to worry
<n-iCe> if I install ubuntu-server, how can I install gnome2?
<Nach0z> zimzum77: ubuntu's much more resilient to attacks than windows, but that doesn't give you an excuse to be dumbarse with it. just be careful with what you do
<__dan__> haha words to live by
<Kion> ryebread761: I will install linux on my Macbook via Virtualbox
<zimzum77> Oh i am, i just got a funky lag happening, tring to figure it out
<__dan__> there are tools like rkhunter
<__dan__> check for rootkits
<zimzum77> now the 1,000,000$  Ques.  how to find rootkit?
<__dan__> [23:10] <__dan__> there are tools like rkhunter
<__dan__> :)
<zimzum77> sudo apt-get install rkhunter??
<__dan__> should be, yeah
<zimzum77> thx
<__dan__> been a while since i used it myself
<__dan__> it's a command line tool but i think you just run it
<zimzum77> ok, ima learning so , i need to figure out to read it all lol
<__dan__> sure :)
<xii> test
<Zer000> I installed ubuntu with UK English keyboard by accident, I changed it from preferences and its fine in Gnome, but not in command line mode (| key is ~)
<Zer000> how can I change this?
<Zer000> (i need US english)
<__dan__> if you're just experiencing slowdown / teh lagg etc, first place i would look is system monitor / top command
<Taev> im on the ubuntu install, at the select and install software menu and its been stuck at 97% "cleaning up" for awhile, is there a way i can check to see if the install is hung?
<zimzum77> __dan__, usually firefox is top
<zimzum77> when this happens
<donsd> After fresh install, want to restore crontab from backup. What file should I look for?
<__dan__> donsd: /etc/crontab
<__dan__> donsd: you may also want to check the cron.* directories
<__dan__> Taev: try CTRL-ALT-F1, F2 .. etc
<__dan__> Taev: you can switch text consoles, i think it's F3 or F4 that's the install log
<Taev> i did that, and its working
<Taev> but thanks
<__dan__> last few lines of the log not show anything useful?
<tirengarfio> hi, i have to change my harddisk (with ubuntu 12.04 installed) to another computer, what should i have to do to get sound, microphone,.. working?
<__dan__> tirengarfio: usually ubuntu is much more understanding in such circumstances, you should just be able to switch the hard drive over and boot it up
<__dan__> tirengarfio: use common sense though - make a working verifiable backup, dont listen to anything anyone tells you on the internet, etc etc ;)
<duncan_bayne> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a VPN using Ubuntu.  I have a VPN config exported from OSX ( https://gist.github.com/duncan-bayne/5095315 ) but can't figure out what settings I need in NetworkManager.
<donsd> __dan__ thanks, /etc/crontab is not it. I'm looking for the one that has all my entries.
<tirengarfio> __dan__:  so do you think everything will work without installing anything?
<__dan__> tirengarfio: i would certainly try it
<__dan__> donsd: try looking in /etc/cron.d/
<Alives> where does the display system settings get its screen names?  my primary screen shows up as something wrong and i wanted to look into it to make sure its not something of a bigger issue
<donsd> __dan__ thanks. I will look in the directories.
<tirengarfio> One more: i am thinking about buying this mother board: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=111-IB-E692-KR Im wondering if i will have any problem of compatibility with the latest ubuntu versions..
<tirengarfio> what about the ubuntu's compatibility in general with hardware?
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<__dan__> tirengarfio: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_z77_chipset&num=1
<Ice_Strike> Hmm why this wont work
<Ice_Strike> sudo cp -r /path/root/* /root
<Ice_Strike> copy all files/dirs from /path/root/ to /root
<OerHeks> Ice_Strike, maybe -R case sensitive
<tirengarfio> __dan__ thank you!
<voxadam> I'm setting up automatic updates on one of my home servers and I'm having difficulty deciding if I should only enable the security repository or the if I should include updates as well. What is the difference between the two?
<__dan__> no problem tirengarfio :)
<Ice_Strike> I am getting cp: cannot stats `/path/root/*`: no such file or dir..
<Ice_Strike> but it is deffo in /path/root/ exist
<Alives> Ice_Strike: permissions?
<Alives> Ice_Strike: deffo permissions...
<Ice_Strike> but i did sudo
<Alives> where is /path/root?
<Alives> nfs?
<Ice_Strike> Alives No, on same disk
<Alives> can you see and access the files?
<__dan__> could try a slash after the second /root
<__dan__> think u got bigger problems but i always do it that way
<__dan__> if i remember correctly
 * __dan__ has been spoiled by dolphin
<Ice_Strike> cp -R /path/root/ /root
<__dan__> no
<Ice_Strike> this work though
<__dan__> cp -R /path/root/* /root/
<Ice_Strike> but not with *
<Ice_Strike> yes i tried that
<__dan__> you're in as root? or u have sudo in front of that command?
<Ice_Strike> sudo
<__dan__> i just did that and it worked for me
<p0s> i run kubuntu12.10 amd64 on a thinkpad t61p. powertop shows that not all possible tunables are tuned by default. what is the recommened way of making ubuntu tune those automatically at startup?
<n0sq> why does my display dim on occassion even during use? i have to wait until it un-dims before i can do anything else - happens on all my pc's - some using 12.04 and some using 12.10 and one using lubuntu
<__dan__> Ice_Strike: sudo cp -R /home/danmac/.scummvm/* /root/
<__dan__> Ice_Strike: dumps all files and directories from that directory into /root
<__dan__> Ice_Strike: on my machine ... ur doing something wrong ;)
<Dataoriginal> what is the next newq project?
<__dan__> p0s: there is a guide somewhere i saw a while back that will help you with that, have a google
<p0s> __dan__: remember any suitable keywords i could use?
<__dan__> just having a look for you now
<__dan__> "To help you make the changes permanent, PowerTOP displays the exact command it runs to perform this optimization. Add the command to your /etc/rc.local file with your preferred text editor so that it takes effect every time that the computer starts."
<__dan__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112705/how-do-i-make-powertop-changes-permanent
<p0s> __dan__: mmh ok nice thank you. however i would prefer to install a package which has the job of doing this. in other words: i can't imagine that there is no standard way of doing this automatically via a daemon/package with startup scripts
<__dan__> p0s: when you write one, let me know I will install it too ;)
<p0s> __dan__:  :|
<zimzum77> so i did, sudo apt-get instll rkhunter, now it says "postfix config"  please select mail server config type, <ok>  but i can't do anything at this point. I hit enter but nothing
<__dan__> zimzum77: lol i think you installed postfix
<__dan__> zimzum77: maybe the package recommends a mail server
<zimzum77> sudo apt get purge  rkhunter
<__dan__> hahah
<MoPac> I would like to mount some encfs folders with a script and THEN be able to manage them with Cryptkeeper during a session. Could someone help me (a) give commands to Cryptkeeper, rather than encfs, with a script; or (b) issue mount commands with encfs in a way that Cryptkeeper will recognize?
<zimzum77> actually, what kind of mail??
<__dan__> zimzum77: rkhunter can be configured to send emails when the checks are scheduled
<__dan__> zimzum77: i just looked at the package and if you install with recommends it will probably install default mail transport agent which in your case seems to be postfix
<MoPac> (in case above was not clear): At the moment, if I encfs mount a folder in terminal, even if the source and mountpoint are in Cryptkeeper's directory, Cryptkeeper does not seem to know that it's mounted (no check mark appears, for example)
<__dan__> MoPac: not familiar with cryptkeeper sorry
<zimzum77> ok, now question is, when i ran the line , is that bit of info put in to my pc, or does it just stop and retain itself
<__dan__> zimzum77: dont understand your last line sorry
<zimzum77> i'm saying,did it delete the info that download or do i have bits of the program sitting somewhare
<zimzum77> womewhere
<zimzum77> haha can't type
<zimzum77> : )
<__dan__> you could always try apt-cache policy rkhunter
<zimzum77> and that;ll do??
<__dan__> if it comes back with "Installed: (none)" then it isnt installed
<__dan__> i would also check to see if postfix is installed in the same way
<zimzum77> cool i try that
<__dan__> and in future please look at the list of packages you are about to install :)
<zimzum77> right on thx for tip
<__dan__> consider using aptitude - that makes things a little easier to understand
<__dan__> sure, anytime :)
#ubuntu 2013-03-06
<belgianguy> my my, there's plenty of wailing and gnashing of teeth because of Mir
<belgianguy> why's everyone so upset?
<colemorales> sooo im trying to make my mac into a ubuntu computer but when i try to boot from the usb stick i made after i click intall ubuntu it just stays at a blank screen
<colemorales> its very frustrating
<colemorales> has anyone else had this problem
<MoPac> belgianguy: I haven't studied Mir in a lot of depth: I'm just hoping that it doesn't end up pushing me into a tiled-or-fullscreen setup on my desktop the way it is on my phone or on Windows 8.  I'm a diehard multiwindow multitasker
<belgianguy> MoPac: as am I, but the little preview I saw was a tablet interface and something running Unity inside of mir
<__dan__> belgianguy: probably because canonical have a reputation of being slightly arrogant (unity, anyone?) and seem to like going off doing their own thing rather than play with others
<__dan__> see also: upstart
<__dan__> hehe
<MoPac> belgianguy: Right, but what I'm wondering is: is Canonical going to make it either resource- or configuration-intensive or app-breaking for me to run a standard old-school desktop at some point?
<fertaku__> Hola
<MoPac> belgianguy: case in point: ideally, I would want to run Cinnamon rather than Unity.  But because I have to layer it on top of all the other Ubuntu stuff that is meant to hook into Unity, it's actually such a nightmare in terms of both config and resource use that I have just ended up using Unity instead.
<MoPac> I'm apprehensive that I might end up pushed through the same experience in a more dramatic way of Ubuntu goes the way of Windows 8 and ends up super determined to make my 16.4-inch screen experience the same as my 4-inch screen experience
<MoPac> *if Ubuntu
<DAL|Desktop> I'm running 10.04 LTS, will I break anything horribly if I uninstall the synaptic libc6 and manually install version 2.15+?
<kostkon> !ot | belgianguy, MoPac, __dan__
<ubottu> belgianguy, MoPac, __dan__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<__dan__> thank the lord for KDE, eh? ;)
<bekks> DAL|Desktop: Yes.
<DAL|Desktop> bekks, I'll need to update to the lastest LTS to install Steam then?
<bekks> DAL|Desktop: Yes.
<DAL|Desktop> Thanks.
<kostkon> DAL|Desktop, yes, you need at least 12.04 in order to run steam
<zimzum77> ubuntu plays windows game well??
<kostkon> !wine | zimzum77
<ubottu> zimzum77: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<__dan__> zimzum77: I was just playing fallout 2 on my kubuntu machine earlier :)
<zimzum77> NICE, i'm waitn for simcity, which i think is tomorrow
<kostkon> zimzum77, the new sim city will have a linux version yes
<__dan__> in the meantime, there are a couple of open source simcity variants you might like to try :)
<MoPac> Is there any GUI for devilspie2?  The set_viewport function on devilspie seems to be totally broken, and I've run out of ideas after doing window rules in Compiz turned out to be hellish
<zimzum77> really?? i'll have to go look
<zimzum77> and them are open source too?
<__dan__> yeah i think it's called lincity
<__dan__> originally enough :)
<__dan__> not sure whether the monster is a 40-foot penguin though
<prafulrana> Hey guys how do I set a global ulimit for no of file descriptors ?
<zimzum77> hhaha  WUT??
<__dan__> haha just saying, if i coded it, the monster would definitely be a 40-foot penguin
<zimzum77> LOL  nice
<__dan__> and it would only stomp on windows users
<zimzum77> : )
<__dan__> haha
<kostkon> __dan__, we are talking about this :P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SimCity_%282013_video_game%29
<zimzum77> YES!!
<zimzum77> kostkon,  YUP :)   that is it
<__dan__> yeah i meant this http://freecode.com/projects/lincity-ng
<zimzum77> that  looks cool i'll give it a try
<__dan__> been a while since i played a game like that
<classic> hola
<__dan__> prefer the counterstrike series and star trek online :)
<classic> Necesito ayuda para usar ubuntu server
<classic> Ya lo tengo instalado, pero que hago ahora.
<__dan__> sorry classic no habla espanol
<kostkon> zimzum77, fyi, the original sim city is in the repos
<kostkon> !info micropolis
<ubottu> micropolis (source: micropolis-activity): real-time city management simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.20071228-5 (quantal), package size 349 kB, installed size 824 kB
<zimzum77> nice
<zimzum77> : )
<Apes> Does it have angry Wright?
<classic> i have install ubuntu server, but not understand how work
<__dan__> i had the first simcity on the amiga but for me, the proper one was simcity 2000
<kostkon> Apes, no clue :(
<xFertaku> Omg.
<Random832> kostkon: holy crap
<xFertaku> It have been years since I used irc.
<xFertaku> lol
<kostkon> Random832, :P
<nobotty> nostalgia :)
<xFertaku> Indeed.
<__dan__> having quite a retro moment in here tonight :)
<caravel> hello everyone \o/
<__dan__> lets all manually set our IRQs with jumpers
<__dan__> eheh
<xFertaku> Hello! :D
<__dan__> hi caravel
<caravel> Are there known issues with latest updates of libssl/openssl/whatever is using Evolution to validate server certs on... 10.04 ? :)
<caravel> I get these in loops immediately after applying updates http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-yh1962
<Bray90820> so i just installed another linux disto alongside ubuntu 12.04 how would i update grub so i can boot the other one
<p0s> __dan__: i found a package which does the job of tuning the powertop tunables automatically at booting. laptop-mode-tools it is.
<p0s> __dan__: requires no configuration at all
<caravel> [...] (both providers, Free.fr and Gmail.com)
<__dan__> awesome p0s :) thanks for taking the time to let me know :)
<p0s> __dan__: you helped me as well :)
<__dan__> cool just having a look at it now :)
<__dan__> caravel: i wonder if your trusted root certificates are out of date or something
<__dan__> caravel: the error message doesnt really tell you much :/
<Bray90820> anyone know how i would update grub to see my other linux partitions
<caravel> __dan__: well, it says the signature isn't valid
<caravel> __dan__: and I'd doubt my old mother suddenly got the victim of a MITM attack right at the time I updated the stuff :)
<__dan__> hahaha
<caravel> from the dpkg log:
<caravel> 2013-03-05 23:25:29 upgrade openssl 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.13 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.14
<caravel> 2013-03-05 23:23:50 upgrade libssl0.9.8 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.13 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.14
<caravel> (and no particular errors)
<caravel> evolution itself wasn't upgraded
<zimzum77> retro, i see in game some OLD SCHOOL  SNES!!
<TheLordOfTime> Bray90820, ideally, `sudo update-grub`, but that assumes there's OSes on the other partitions.
<John12> um is there any mods here?
<Bray90820> TheLordOfTime there is
<John12> or some one that really want to help some one..
<Bray90820> i installed android
<__dan__> caravel: my guess is, there will be another update in a few days, and that error message will disappear ;)
<Bray90820> i already tried sudo update-grub and grub doesn't even popup when i restart
<caravel> __dan__: huh, that's first time I see such thing on a LTS
 * caravel was lucky maybe ? :)
<__dan__> haha thats one way of looking at it :)
<caravel> __dan__: and... is 10.04 still getting sec updates?
<__dan__> caravel: i'm not sure to be honest, maybe not on the desktop anymore
<caravel> thought it was EOL by now, and that I had applied the last bunch
<Bray90820> TheLordOfTime what i'm thinking is Android removed grub
<caravel> ok thanks __dan__
<caravel> maybe, many users will panic in turn soon :)
<TheLordOfTime> Bray90820, Wait, are you on a tablet or something?
<__dan__> caravel: yeah haha, maybe an upgrade to 12.04 is in order :)
<caravel> sure that's planed __dan__, I only miss a plane ticket :)
<__dan__> ahhhh haha i understand :)
 * caravel won't risk it over ssh, not brave enough (or too much experience hahahaha)
<Bray90820> i am on a touchscreen netbook
<guideX> how do I always open something as root, say gedit
<__dan__> yeah I would hesitate ... although my experience of version upgrades on kubuntu has been very good
<guideX> in windows for instance there's a run as administrator option
<__dan__> guideX: i think it's gksu under gnome / unity
<guideX> oh i'm using xfce
<guideX> sorry
<__dan__> try gksu anyway
<guideX> ok
<__dan__> i'm more familiar with kde :)
<caravel> __dan__: my alternative strategy is to train my sister a little more on shell :) screen -S is good but I still feel she's got a little more way to go :)
<guideX> hmm it only works on the first load
<Bray90820> TheLordOfTime do you know why grub won't even show up after teh android install
<guideX> so when I close it, and reopen it is running under my context again
<guideX> or is there a way to set the whole directory i'm in for me to be able to write to it?
<caravel> guideX: you might want to avoid this generally
<__dan__> caravel: sounds like your sister is already more useful than some windows admins hahah
<caravel> I mean, opening any X stuff as root
<guideX> well how else can I edit a file without dropping to the terminal?
<__dan__> gksu gedit /etc/yourfile.txt
<caravel> __dan__: yeah, I got her to self install her 12-04 on full luks :D
<guideX> well yeah but, that only works the first time, I must open the terminal every time to do it
<TheLordOfTime> Bray90820, no, because I've never installed android alongside Ubuntu.  you may want to wait for someone more knowledgeable.
<__dan__> so run gksu gedit
<__dan__> then open the files you want from within gedit and keep it running
<caravel> guideX: worst case, you could stick some extension for your gnome-shell or whatever DE you use
<Bray90820> i could just wipe grub from my /boot partition and reinstall it
<__dan__> isn't there an option in xubuntu to run a root file explorer?
<caravel> i.e. right click > open as root
<__dan__> or whatever its called?
<guideX> hmm that's an idea..
<__dan__> pcfm innit?
<guideX> it's weird how i can't edit the file, yet it's in my home directory
<guideX> is this a glitch of some kind or
<__dan__> permissions probably set to root for that file individually
<__dan__> chown is your friend
<__dan__> and ls -l
<penth> ls -l and check permissions.
<caravel> guideX: and I remember also a panel applet for this (you could drag stuff, it would pass it to gksu/whatever needed)
<guideX> oh cool
<guideX> i'll check that out too
<mguy> Is there a good CPU/RAM monitor that I can put in my menubar or whatever it is with the clock etc
<guideX> oh you're right, the whole folder is root
<caravel> guideX: but please avoid the "always open as root" track, for your own good
<guideX> because root created
<guideX> ah there's no security needed here, it's a dev server :D
<penth> mguy, I don't know about the notification bar, but conky is great for that sort of thing
<guideX> so if the permissions are set to root, how do I change to me?
<guideX> because it's in my home folder.. so I meant for it to be me
<WeThePeople> is it possible to route audio to the rj11 output?
<WeThePeople> on ubuntu
<guideX> if I right click and choose properties, I can't edit the permissions on the permissions tab, it's grayed out
<Bray90820> TheLordOfTime i could uninstall and reinstall grub
<__dan__> did you try running your file manager as root?
<guideX> hmm I don't know how to run the file manager from the terminal...
<guideX> I know how to sudo su and such..
<guideX> but I don't know the command for file manager
<John12> can some one tell me how in the world i can install the ubuntu on my phone
<guideX> do you know what it is?
<__dan__> nor do i on xfce
<guideX> ah ok
<John12> do i hack the phone
<John12> do i buy a other phone or what?
<__dan__> guideX: thunar?
<John12> i keep geting errors
<__dan__> John12: you might want to stop by xda-developers
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> cool
<John12> same thing
<John12> i get status 7 error
<John12> assert failed getprop
 * __dan__ gets a whiff of a small green man
<zimzum77> mguy, i think maybe this?? http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<mguy> penth: indicator-multiload is what I went with
<John12> you think the ubuntu not out yet for the android?
<__dan__> some android phones / tablets will allow a ubuntu chroot
<__dan__> ie. running ubuntu from within android
<__dan__> i had it working on my hp touchpad a while back
<John12> i have nexus s 4g
<John12> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_3_-_Initial_Device_Setup
<__dan__> but it was hard work
<John12> i done that, but again, it saids that error when i upload it to my sdcard
<__dan__> i dunno man
<guideX> is there another way to do it? changing the permissions in a root thunar session isn't working
<__dan__> and on that note i think i will bid you guys farewell
<__dan__> good night all :)
<zimzum77> mguy,  sry this is what you want         http://www.noobslab.com/2012/07/conky-collection-for-ubuntulinux.html
<guideX> cya dan..
<zimzum77> peace
<guideX> does anyone know a way to change folder/file permissions?
<guideX> i'm having a hellofatime
<mguy> guideX: chmod
<guideX> hmm ok
<Jeruvy> guideX chown
<guideX> hmm crap, I don't know how to use it.. how do you get help from these?
<mguy> guideX: type 'man chown' at the terminal
<mguy> Better yet google 'filesystem permissions linux'
<John12> btw
<guideX> ah ok cool
<John12> is this room a scam? #ubuntu-touch
<John12> i'm trying to report it, but i can't
<kostkon> John12, ??
<John12> i can't report the room for bots
<alainus> i want to try kde but not sure whether to do a clean install of kubuntu. is it safe to just do sudo apt-get install kde-full ?
<kostkon> John12, it's the official channel for ubuntu touch
<John12> it's like then join and leave and joinh and leave
<guideX> hmm it says "Invalid User"
<guideX> when I try chown /u guiideX
<guideX> err guideX
<guideX> know what i'm doing wrong?
<mguy> You would use 'chown guideX somefile'
<guideX> ah ok
<mguy> But that's changing the owner not the permissions.
<guideX> hmm maybe it'd be easier to delete everything and download again..
<mguy> What are you trying to do?
<guideX> well I can't change any files or folders in my home directory
<guideX> unless I sudo in the terminal
<mguy> Go to the /home directory (not /home/guidex) and type in ls -l, what's the line look like with your home folder on it
<guideX> so I keep shelling to terminal, then running geany, then closing it, repeat, it's taking forever
<guideX> hm ok
<guideX> hmm it says drwxr-xr-x 28
<mguy> What's the whole line?
<dr_willis> the full output.. will tell owership then group
<berto-> anyone familiar with setting up networking for lxc that works in a virtualbox vm?
<nathwill> hi all, i'm stuck with adding a statusnet account to gwibber. the old accounts screen has been replaced by the online accounts section, which doesn't reference statusnet at all
<guideX> hmm it's drwxr-xr-x 28 root root 4096 mar 6 00:34
<mguy> guideX: Paste the output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<guideX> for most of the stuff
<dr_willis> guideX:  and whats your users name?
<mguy> guideX:  That file is owned by root - you probably wnt to change that
<guideX> guideX
<dr_willis> arent user names all lower case?
<ner0x> Can anyone suggest a financial manager that can connect to your bank account and also allow you to attach scans/invoices to certain purchases?
<guideX> hmm dunno...
<mguy> chown -R guidex:guidex guidex
<guideX> hmm ok cool let me try that
<dr_willis> !permissiona | guideX
<dr_willis> !permissions | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mguy> sudo chown that is...
<guideX> oo i think it worked
<guideX> yep it worked, thanks :)
<dr_willis> you need to set the owner of your users files to be owned by  tghe user and group  'guidex'
<mguy> What did you do to screw it up?
<guideX> well nothing seems to work unless I sudo su first, so that's my usual workaround
<dr_willis> no idea why things would get owned by root. unless you moved things from a usb, or other ways as root
<guideX> for instance, I can't do anythign with svn unless I sudo su
<dr_willis> guideX:  do NOT use sudo su. use the normal sudo -s or sudo -i
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> I was unaware
<dr_willis> and you really shouldent need to be root to use svn UNLESS your permerssions and ownership of files are wrong to begin with
<guideX> well most of my files are coming from svn
<guideX> so I'm not sure how it's bringing them down..
<guideX> I thinmk the files were in windows before that
<MysticalBurrito[> Back, my mom nagged me about my homework for a while >_>
<dr_willis> i would suggest reading up on that permissions wiki page to learn about them. I dont use svn so no idea on any good guides on it.
<dr_willis> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<guideX> it's a way to download and upload source code, go back to older versions, etc
<guideX> I wouldn't use it if i had a choice heh..
<dr_willis> and it dosent make much sence that it needs to be ran as root.
<guideX> the windowed version doesn't have to, but for xfce there isn't a windowed version of it, just the terminal.. anyhow, the command works fine, so i can just alter the permissions after svning moving forward
<guideX> kinda silly, that's ok
<guideX> I will read up on that page though
<dr_willis> sounds more likle theres somthing fundamentally wrong about how you are doing things..
<dr_willis> just because its a cli interface dosent mean it runs as root.
<guideX> probably true
<dr_willis> and there may  be gui front ends out for it.
<guideX> oh of course
<guideX> not for xfce :(
<guideX> I wish
<guideX> there's on for unity and gnome
<dr_willis> err.. you can run gnome and kde apps in xfce
<dr_willis> and visa versa
<dr_willis> makes no differance
<dr_willis> xfce is like 60% gnome to begin with
<guideX> ill have to figure that out, currently, it only works in gnome + unity
<guideX> in xfce it doesn't sjhow up in the menus at all
<dr_willis> install the app.. it pulls in needed items.. run it from terminal if you cant find the icon
<dasound08> Hello and good evening..
<guideX> oh right, but it's a shell integration usuyally
<guideX> it shows up automatically in the menus for me,
<guideX> if it's not there, it's just not heh
<dr_willis> you mean in the file manager? you can run nautilus in xfce if you wanted to
<dasound08> is anyone having issues with flash player in 12.04lts
<guideX> oh cool maybe that's why
<dasound08> It is not allowing me to play sound in browser
<mguy> dasound08: Are you using the one in Chrome or the plugin
<dasound08> I have used both.. neither are working..
<mguy> Do you have ANY sound in your system?
<dr_willis> ive noticed flash seems to have its own volume controlls for me - differnt then the normal system/gnome volumes..   i can mute the system sounds, vlc and so forth.. and flash still makes noise.. sometimes it gets reversed..  flash is muted.. but others play. ;) i recall twiddling with the volume slider in the flash videos..  that may  not be the same issue as you are having.
<guideX> also is there a way to fix the scrollwheel in ubuntu 12.10?
<guideX> it seems like it's not working anywhere..
<Maverick|420> server montreal.qc.ca.undernet.org
<guideX> nope freenode :D
<dr_willis> guideX:  works for most people.. you may want to check at askubuntu.com to see if any known issues/troubleshooting guides are out for that issue
<guideX> ok cool
<guideX> maybe it's because i'm in virtualbox...
<guideX> i'll try the askubuntu
<dr_willis> dont forget the vbox guest addations
<guideX> oh I can't install them, I tried that.. upon installing the guest addons, the virtual machine freezes then never boots again
<guideX> tried several times heh
<aiFrantz> hi (don't know what to do and I'm feeling bored)
<guideX> I get that alot heh
<guideX> recently I said that in an irc channel and someone said, "learn c++" so I did heh
<aiFrantz> hehe..
<aiFrantz> c++ is way too mainstream.
<aiFrantz> we need something novel though..
<Trojan-Script1> I UCCN alerts Flooding
<Trojan-Script1> ?
<guideX> trojan-script: my irc client blocked your query request lol
<Trojan-Script1> ^o)
<fertaku> :)
<fertaku> xD
<aiFrantz> *ehem* who is in the middle of class now? (like me for instance)
<guideX> i'm at work
<aiFrantz> bless you because you aren't drilled by the lecturer to write stuffs
<zimzum77> no one in middle class, no such thing
<aiFrantz> no such thing as in? zimzum77
<zimzum77> middle class
<aiFrantz> oh, sorry..
<zimzum77> sorry man, i jumped the gun
<aiFrantz> *in the class* I mean
<zimzum77> my bad : p
<aiFrantz> my bad too..
<aiFrantz> can someone set up CS server so I can shoot to ease my tension?
<aiFrantz> ...or, our tension
<aiFrantz> oh, btw... here is like GMT +8
<zimzum77> does  any one  know, do these  work like win gagets
<zimzum77> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/07/conky-collection-for-ubuntulinux.html
<aiFrantz> checkin'
<dr_willis> conky is not a gadget
<dr_willis> its more of a sysrem monitor
<aiFrantz> yea, conky is not a gadget
<zimzum77> ok, but  they  monitor
<zimzum77> right on
<aiFrantz> I think it is more like to beautify the desktop with circles, beeps and stuffs
<zimzum77> haha
<dr_willis> conky has been around for ages..
<aiFrantz> real men dont use gadgets.. they use conky
<zimzum77> what  the diff, between terminal, x terminal, and ux terminal??
<aiFrantz> because windows gadgets are too mainstream... well, are they?
<RxDalfZ> LOODSFLOODSFLOODSFLOODSFLOO
<RxDalfZ> LOODSFLOODSFLOODSFLOODSFLOO
<RxDalfZ> LOODSFLOODSFLOODSFLOODSFLOO
<FloodBot1> RxDalfZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> zimzum77:  feature set.
<aiFrantz> xterminal is the x's terminal.. I mean, the Xorg.
<dr_willis> xterm has been the standard for decades
<zimzum77> so they can do differt commands??
<dr_willis> they run the same stuffs
<zimzum77> bear wit me , i noob
<aiFrantz> yeah, they can run the same stuffs..
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guideX> i'm surprised people don't use the geany terminal :D
<aiFrantz> zimzum77 there is no such thing as "noob".. only less educated :P
<dr_willis> never noticed or needed geany for a termibal
<aiFrantz> hehe.. no offense, and I'm bored to death.
<aiFrantz> so, bear with me..
<dr_willis> i tend to use   terminator
<zimzum77> hahaha, that be me
<guideX> dr_willis: at the bottom of the geany window, there's several buttons "status", "compiler", "message"
<guideX> and terminal
<aiFrantz> dr_willis everyone says so.. terminator is kinda a great terminal emulator though
<guideX> so it's like an integrated terminal window :) pretty cool
<dr_willis> i rarely code.
<guideX> ah ok
<dr_willis> at one time nautilus had a terminal on a f key.
<dr_willis> but i got removed i recall
<aiFrantz> dr_willis: we can customize that hotkeys thingy, can't we?
<aiFrantz> I had done this before on something other than nautilus
<aiFrantz> pcmanfm if I'm not mistaken
<dr_willis> different filemanagers may have the feature
<aiFrantz> ahh I see
<aiFrantz> so.. then, what's your preference? I bet nobody likes nautilus.
<aiFrantz> in term of responsiveness, I mean
<dr_willis> nautilus works fine for most people
<aiFrantz> so, everyone.. have all of you heard about the new server, called as Mir?
<aiFrantz> canonical wanna replace xorg with Mir
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to do.
<aiFrantz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec MirSpec
<aiFrantz> dr_willis: have a nice day ! :)
<|Anthony|> I'm having trouble getting a samba share to work with ubuntu as the server and debian as the client
<|Anthony|> i can connect, but it's a user permissions issue i'm having
<|Anthony|> any pointers?
<aiFrantz> hurm... ubuntu = samba server, debian = client? hurm.. ok (I thought people use debian for server stuffs... lol)
<|Anthony|> lol
<|Anthony|> yeah, it's an odd use case here for sure
<|Anthony|> funny thing is that the deb box is a server
<|Anthony|> i need it to do backups to my desktop
<|Anthony|> lol
<aiFrantz> nearly got puked.. if it is Windows, I might be dead now..
<aiFrantz> erm.. sorry. I'm no expert for this.... just wandering around for fun..
<ubuntu-newb> is there any guide to using dual monitors with intel hd3000 somewhere?
<CazyArsMut> hello, can someone help me out? crackle and youtube and hulu full screen all make my computer go dead. - i think it is my cheappy 310m nvidia graphics ion little chip.
<aiFrantz> ubuntu-newb: maybe you can try something like xrandr or grandr setting
<aiFrantz> I experimented dual-monitor thingy on nVidia 8400gs by using xrandr-grandr
<ubuntu-newb> xrandr is just temporary... i want it to be permanent
<aiFrantz> maybe you can google it :)
<aiFrantz> hrm.. so, xrandr kinda bothering you? eh?
<aiFrantz> don't know how to turn it on permanently
<aiFrantz> sorry :'(
<ubuntu-newb> well the desktop does not scale to the resolution...
<ubuntu-newb> so it is just up in the corner after i changed the resolution
<CazyArsMut> yup i am not the only one with graphics issues
<[Saint]> Most monitors have an "auto" mode that should "just work" there.
<ubuntu-newb> I should write and xorg.conf but it has been ages since i did dual monitors on linux and also that time it was with an nvidia card
<ubuntu-newb> [Saint]: The problem is i have to set modelines manually for the large screen as DPMS still does not work properly in linux.
<ubuntu-newb> so i probably need an xorg.conf anyways
<[Saint]> Occasionally when I change resolutions or add/remove a monitor (triple head setup with a laptop) the resolution goes all weird - I just have to hit "auto" on the display.
<[Saint]> I guess I'm lucky.
<Kion> I am trying to do an apt-get update but get this error and the process stops
<Kion> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Kion> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-en
<CazyArsMut> my monitor goes black and sound goes out all of a sudden when watching a hulu or youtube vid, after about 10 minuets
<ubuntu-newb> xrandr claims my large screen can only do 1024x769 whilst it does 2536x* in windows
<Kion> any help please?
<CazyArsMut> sorry kion - past my skill sthere - but let me look in, might find you a clue
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to remove and reinstall grub from ubuntu
<[Saint]> Boot-Repair
<[Saint]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kion> CazyArsMut: thanks, the last line reads:  Could not analyze or read the lists of packages or the state file.
<CazyArsMut> Kion, did you try to use the updater gui?
<Kion> CazyArsMut: first thing in the morning the auto update process went and told me of an error, then I tried in a terminal!
<[Saint]> Kion: I take it this was your first stop?
<[Saint]> if you google "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-en" exactly, you'll find it hasd been answered multiple times.
<[Saint]> Protip: Google first ;)
<Kion> [Saint]: sorry I don't know why I didn't think of googoling it first!
<CazyArsMut> when that happens to me, i just restart, then let everything load for a min then sign in, then let everything catch up again, then run the uploader again, be patient, select to install updates and if it does it again, i'm lost Kion
<Kion> CazyArsMut: Did that, with the same bad result
<CazyArsMut> Kion, that method has worked for me without fail
<CazyArsMut> danget
<MatthewL> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<[Saint]> http://goo.gl/4Fw6y <-- there you go ;)
<CazyArsMut> ok
<MatthewL> I love you,  ubottu
<CazyArsMut> Kion could no read....states of file - it looks like you don't have the packages for the files, or looks like you have lost some data in the, i want to say 'grub' but i dont think that's it.
<raj> where do I find the package libperl-text-aspell ?
<CazyArsMut> Kion, did you get the restricted updates?
<dibblego> hello, when I plug in an external blu-ray writer (Samsung SE-506AB) I do not see it listed in lsusb — is this because of some proprietary software needed?
<CazyArsMut> you might be trying to update a program that needs those updates prior to running Kion
<CazyArsMut> dibblego, did you pop a blank dick in there and see what happenned?
<CazyArsMut> omg  so sorry
<dibblego> Yes
<dibblego> haha
<CazyArsMut> sdisk, disk
<Kion> CazyArsMut: I think i got the restricted updates, and I didnt install anything between now and last successfull update
<dibblego> well no, but I put a disk in there instead!
<CazyArsMut> hahaha
<CazyArsMut> yikes
<CazyArsMut> sorry
<[Saint]> [14:54:40] <CazyArsMut> you might be trying to update a program that needs those updates prior to running Kion  <--- if that's the case, then, it is incredibly broken. As it should make sure of its dependencies.
<CazyArsMut> i dont know what to say dibblego
<maxb> My SE-506AB just worked without additional config (except for bluray video of course)
<[Saint]> that's a convoluted way of me saying "almost certainly not the cause"
<CazyArsMut> but Kion you can make sure by openning software center, then typing 'restricted' and checking if there is a little green checkmark next to it
<Kion> [Saint]: But I have not installed any new program !
<dibblego> maxb: oh ok thanks, maybe some other problem then
<Kion> CazyArsMut: The software center will not open anymore because of the same problem
<Kion> CazyArsMut: it crashes!
<CazyArsMut> yeah yeah - that's probably it - i would remove it Kion and then get the updates - or rad a bit more up on it's 'dependencies' then try to run it again after they have been met - Kion
<[Saint]> Awwwwwwwwww....what :-S
<[Saint]> I thought 13.04 gave me back the weather icon gadget...but it's a silly Ubuntu One thingy :P
<Kion> CazyArsMut: remove what?
 * [Saint] wants his weather gadget back
<CazyArsMut> crap Kion - all i can tell you is that you should get an ssd and a fast processor and fast ram - 8gb preffered - and then run a new installation - i say ssd so you can install in 15 minuets - also if you have usb 3.0 you can run off flash much faster for demos and ghost riding  hehehe - before you do any of that - get your data backed up on an external hard drive
<dibblego> maxb: Can you please tell me the output of lsusb with your SE-506AB? Also, I should be able to play a regular DVD from it right?
<CazyArsMut> Kion, remove the faulty program that won't update
<Kion> CazyArsMut: If I could only know which is it?
<CazyArsMut> it looks like you have issues with the language dept
<CazyArsMut> the translators_en part is a giveaway
<[Saint]> "upgrade your hardware" is about the worst fucking software advice I have ever heard.
<[Saint]> Thanks for that, made my day ;)
<CazyArsMut> honestly i would just re-install Kion and salvage my important data
<ViperX> #anime
<[Saint]> Also a highly stupid course of action.
<[Saint]> "reinstall the OS" should never be a "solution" to such a problem.
<[Saint]> Never.
<IdleOne> !language | [Saint]
<ubottu> [Saint]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Kion> CazyArsMut: Well.... I ve got tons of important software installed the hard way.. I mean by having to compile from source and It would take a long time to get it back to normal
<Rokkross> Wait, if there's a language rule why doesn't the bot just have a badwords list that autokicks people?
<Rokkross> Instead of waiting for people to mini-mod
<Rokkross> I mean obviously the bot isn't opped, but it -could- be
<[Saint]> Kion: out of interest - did you try google - where this has been asked and answered several times? ;)
<[Saint]> I wasn't joking when I suggested it, or linked to a page showing you the fact.
<IdleOne> because the bot would then be abused, and we prefer to explain the rules instead of enforcing the rules with kicks and bans.
<Kion> [Saint]: I did, and have only read one solution that seems rather a security breach than a real solution to me
<Rokkross> How would the bot be abused?
<Rokkross> I don't understand.
<CazyArsMut> crap man - oh - did you try to get a better location to gt updates from? it might be that your mirror or server location is bunk Kion
<Kion> [Saint]: they say open you sources.lst and delete everything and copy and paste this!
<|Anthony|> yeah, so i'm confused on this... to setup a samba server, do i need to have user accounts on both the client and server?
<|Anthony|> this is really confusing me
<Kion> CazyArsMut: how do I get a better location, by using a internet proxy?
<maxb> dibblego: Unfortunately I left it at my office, so I can't right now. I've played both DVDs and Blurays on it subject to navigating the pains of the copyprotection
<[Saint]> Kion: repairing the sources list is exactly what you need to do.
<Kion> CazyArsMut: in the system settings
<dibblego> maxb: ok no worries, what are the hurdles with copy protection?
<Kion> [Saint]: yes, I agree, how do I do that?
<CazyArsMut> Kion - that's why when I reinstall and do my processes all over again from scratch I am going to make a history of action - So i can always just go back to my cloud doc and follow instructions to get it back to how it was before a breakdown.
<[Saint]> chroot - liveCD - whatever, you just need to get a known good copy on there.
<|Anthony|> trying to do backups from a debian server to an ubuntu desktop. and i'm not sure how the user authentication goes
<[Saint]> Ask Google.
<CazyArsMut> ok - Kion open the updater
<[Saint]> CazyArsMut: he's already said the updater GUI crashes has he not?
<CazyArsMut> Kion - click on settings after it finishes starting up
<[Saint]> see above.
<maxb> dibblego: For DVDs, the usual "You need to install libdvdcss", for Bluray, the need to obtain key material from internet sites of dubious legitimacy, and even then there's no solution at all for newer discs
<dibblego> maxb: oh ok, so that's the next step after I can get it up and running, cheers
<[Saint]> The first thing the updater does when it launches is check the sources list - which is invalid - which is (apparently) the problem.
<OerHeks> maxb there is > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<randimiller> Anyone have a suggestion for screencast software? A teacher asked me to do a screencast on using Ubuntu, but I haven't done one on anything but windows before
<Kion> Thanks guys... I have to go unfortunately, they are closing the office and have to go home
<Kion> I will connect in 10 minutes
<CazyArsMut> i thought it crashes after you try to complete a download - you don't need to do that right now, you are just changing 'software sources' 'download from'
<Kion> thanks all
<Guest83386> Hello, I appear to be having problems with my wireless printer
<CazyArsMut> does it automatically crash Kion?
<CazyArsMut> lol he quit
<maxb> OerHeks: That page is fine as far as it goes, but doesn't address BD+ or AACS discs which have revoked the leaked keys
<CazyArsMut> cool - the dude lives next to his office  lol how nutzy is that?
<CazyArsMut> i wana live 10 minuets from work
<nagchampa> why does ubuntu seem to want to force 96 dpi in X?
<OerHeks> maxb, or this tread > http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc
<nagchampa> shouldnt' it read the actual dpi from the monitor if available?
<Guest83386> I am new to Ubuntu and linux as I have come from Windows. I have been trying to set up my wireless printer but I can't seem to figure it out
<xangua> Guest83386: you mean wifi¿
<Rokkross> Guest83386: Have you tried googling yet? There's probably a comprehensive guide somewhere.
<dr_willis> what make printer?
<Rokkross> We'd love to help, but it's preferable that you at least try a little research first.
<dr_willis> or its as simple as using the cups web interface and addprinter - scan
<Guest83386> I have tried Googling. I know how to get to the interface to set it up, I just can't connect as I am not quite sure which method and information to use
<dr_willis> cups web interface -->    http://localhost:631
<dr_willis> many networked printers show up and can use different methods.
<maxb> OerHeks: Still doesn't address BD+ or AACS discs which have revoked the leaked keys. I don't think there's any solution for that
<dr_willis> i found mine works well with ipp: on linuc
<xangua> Guest83386: did you already sync the printer with your wifi¿
<Guest83386> Sorry, but I have just began using this OS in order to make my weaker netbook usable again. I am new to linux, so I have opened up Chrome and went to http://localhost:631
<Guest83386> I try to access administration but it asks for login info?
<dr_willis> it wants the sudo password
<maxb> dibblego: I had an idea - your SE-506AB isn't in its weird media emulation mode, is it?
<Guest83386> Xangua, yes. I have it working on Windows laptops
<dibblego> maxb: its what what?
<dibblego> maxb: the 1 page instruction said something about "AV mode" — I have no idea what that is
<Guest83386> dr_willis, thank you
<Guest31469> Hi i'm new to this chat and i have a question about Mozilla Thunderbird. its stuck in a full screen mode where i am not able to access the "x", the minimize button, or the maximize/minimize buttons. or the whole top menu bar for that matter. can anyone help me out??
<Quex01> niggerniggernigger
<subcool> Hey, someone mentioned that i can backup my configs, before i reformat. - How do i do that. Im kinda confused on what it meant anyways. I have my home director on a seperate partition.
<dr_willis> Guest83386:  i rarely use the cups tools. i tend to always use the cups web interface.. just seems to work better for me
<maxb> dibblego: The SE-506AB has a bizarre mode where it attempts to emulate exposing a CD containing audio/video files as a USB flash disk or something like that
<xangua> Guest83386: and what brand is¿ if it's supported you just open the dash, search for Printer settings, select the add option and it should appear
<dr_willis> subcool:  you customized any files in /etc/ ?
<dibblego> maxb: oh that might be it, I will check it out, thanks!
<YokoBR> guys, please,  i'm getting this error while compiling kernel modules on 3.7 kernels. error: ‘VM_RESERVED’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Guest83386> I still seem to be having problems logging in
<subcool> dr_willis, got me. lol
<maxb> dibblego: IIRC the mode toggle involves holding the eject button whilst the drive tray is open, and paying attention to the LED to know which mode it is in
<subcool> personally- no. if someone helped me- maybe..
<subcool> dr_willis,
<dibblego> maxb: yeah the instruction says something like that
<dr_willis> subcool:  guess you dont wory about it then. just be sure to NOT format your home partition during an install
<Guest83386> Xangua: It's a Canon Pixma MX860
<dr_willis> Guest83386:  canon is famous..   for bad linux support..
<dr_willis> Guest83386:  you may want to check askubuntu.com cups.org and the linuxprinting.org sites to see if its supported at all.
<YokoBR> dr_willis, not more than AMD
<dr_willis> yes.. more then amd...
<dr_willis> only worse company then canon.. i can think of is 'SiS'
<Taev> whats the name of the login manager for unity, like kdm is for kde
<Guest83386> Ah okay, but how do I login to CUPS?
<randimiller> any suggestions on screencasting software?
<Taev> and how do i via the console make the unity login manager the chief one
<YokoBR> dr_willis, i thought that SiS was dead
<dr_willis> Guest83386:  i just use my main users name/password
<Rokkross> randimiller: Live or just recording in general?
<randimiller> Rokkross, recording in general
<Rokkross> recordmydesktop is good.
<dr_willis> YokoBR:  nope.. about once a week we get a sis user in here
<Rokkross> Not sure if it's live
<randimiller> Rokkross, thanks will give that a try
<rats_> Recordmydesktop randimiller works
<Rokkross> Be sure to install recordmydesktop-gtk if you want a graphical frontend for it.
<subcool> great- thanks dr_jesus
<Rokkross> at least I think that's what it's called
<subcool> dr_willis,
<Guest83386> Ah I must have been typing something wrong. Sorry about that. However, I am still confused on how to add my printer
<dr_willis> theres a manage -> add printer item on that page Guest89833
<dr_willis> Guest83386:  the page should have links to the cups docs also.
<YokoBR> dr_willis, poor devils..
<dibblego> maxb: http://i.imgur.com/GrzCqvm.jpg
<Guest83386> Okay I am looking into it, thank you
<rats_> randimiller:  imagination is good for slide show type vids
<xangua> Guest83386: assuming it is supported, you just select the add option> netword printer in Printer settings
<YokoBR> anyone with HD 4XXX series AND xorg 1.13 or newest kernels AND fglrx-legacy (makson96)
<Taev> nm how do i switch back to the default login display, and not kdm
<maxb> dibblego: Yes, that. I guess verify you can turn that on and off, and then make sure it's off
<Guest83386> It does not appear supported on the CUPS website, however I believe the driver is available. Also, there is PIXMA MX350, I have PIXMAD MX860
<dibblego> maxb: oh it was already off, so I just turned it on
<YokoBR> omg, i can't believe that i'll have to downgrade to 12.04 just to install amd driver
<dibblego> maxb: I still do not see it with lsusb :(
<ViperX> #help
<bsnl> I'm new to linux and trying to install http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/osx-linux.html but don't know how to follow these directions
<knoppies> hi, what is the difference between downloading 12.04.2 and using a 12.04 iso and updating? Is there any difference?
<jrib> knoppies: you'll use more bandwidth one way
<alainus> hi .. i can-t resize the main ubuntu partition .. even though there-s a lot of unallocated space ... it doesn-t let me.. here-s my setup.. http://imgur.com/6AiNTLG .. any tips ??
<knoppies> jrib, depending on whether I already have 12.04?
<jrib> knoppies: I don't know what you mean
<knoppies> jrib, I already have the 12.04 iso, so I wouldnt need to download it, assuming the updates are < 700MB I would be saving bandwidth by using that.
<knoppies> alainus, free space needs to be contiguous, although that may not be your problem.
<Taev> can some one please tell me how to restore unity, instead of kdm
<jrib> knoppies: then that way will probably consume less bandwidth probably...
<alainus> knoppies: apparently i had to do swapoff ..
<knoppies> alainus, oh. Are you resizing the extended partition?
<bsnl> Where is the hard drive located on ubuntu? It tells me to extract a file to the hard drive but I don't know where it is specifically on here
<alainus> knoppies: yeps
<jrib> bsnl: *what* tells you?
<knoppies> bsnl, when it says that it means you need to extract it to anywhere inside /home/USERNAME/
<bsnl> Ah ok
<bsnl> *what*
<bsnl> Oh I thought that was a command that would tell me, but knoppies showed me
<knoppies> bsnl, glad I could help.
<bcbc2> alainus: swap is mounted automatically by the live CD (which locks the extended partition). You can just unmount it: sudo swapoff -a
<bsnl> Any place I can go to get a good solid learning education on linux/computers so I can appreciate/do more with linux?
<selena2013> so Ubuntu is proposing a Rolling Release
<xangua> !ot | selena2013
<ubottu> selena2013: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<knoppies> bsnl, your own home. The Internet can provide a lot of help (and a lot of confusion). This channel is a good place to start if you get stuck. One tip from me, DONT be afraid of the command line. Its not as scary as it looks.
<alainus> bcbc2, knoppies ... now it-s leaving unallocated space after which i can-t get rid of. ..see  http://imgur.com/vZEZAr0
<knoppies> alainus, dont worry about that, most partitioning tools do. Its only 1MB.
<bsnl> Ok! Thanks! One last thing, Apparently I don't have the permission to access extracting to the hard drive
<randimiller> Rokkross, rats_, thanks this looks like it will do fine... it's no camtasia but will do temporarily
<bsnl> Er I mean, i don't have permission to access that particular location of home
<bsnl> when attempting to copy an extracted file there
<knoppies> bsnl, /home/ belongs to root, you need to put it into /home/$USER
<bsnl> Oh! Ok, thanks!
<knoppies> alainus, Im not sure why they do that, I assume it has something to do with aligning to cylinders or something. You can try select align to MB.
<bsnl> I can't figure out how to tell it to move to home/user
<bsnl> lol
<dr_willis> cp foo /home/username/
<knoppies> bsnl, what dr_willis said. Type that into a terminal, or use nautilus to ctrl-c ctrl-v it.
<bsnl> "Cannot stat foo, no such file or directory"
<dr_willis> think about that....    its an example....
<Guest83386> I am new to linux and trying to install drivers... I downloaded the .tar.gz but I am unsure of what to do now
<dr_willis> Guest83386:  drivers for what
<Guest83386> My Canon Pixma MX860 Printer
<jobs> tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<dr_willis> its possible they are allready in the repositories
<dr_willis> search for 'canon' in the software center and look
<Guest83386> I am just unsure of what to actually do with the archive file
<billkd> Guest83396: Are you sure that Ubuntu doesn't include the drivers for your device in the repos?
<knoppies> bsnl, what is the name of the file. You need to do cp filename /home/username
<knoppies> bsnl, or if you want to move it (rather than copy it) then mv filename /home/username
<Guest83386> I do not believe it does
<jobs> = =
<Guest83386> How do I install the drivers after I've the archive downloaded?
<bsnl> Brain Workshop has a few dependencies on Linux.
<bsnl>     First, get OpenGL working. Brain Workshop uses OpenGL as a backend for drawing its graphics. Hardware acceleration is strongly recommended, but if it's not available or easy to set up, the Mesa software renderer also works.
<bsnl>     Python: Most distributions come with Python preinstalled. Open a terminal and type python to ensure you have Python 2.5 or higher. Python 2.4 will also suffice as long as python-ctypes is installed.
<bsnl>     If you would like music support (recommended), download and install AVBin by following these steps:
<bsnl>         Download one of the following:
<FloodBot1> bsnl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bsnl>             AVbin 7 installer for 32-bit Linux
<Jordan_U> Guest83386: Did you already try simply plugging the printer in and trying to print to it? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Guest83386> I am on Xubuntu 12.10, and I am trying to set up via network access. I have it connected to multiple Windows computers
<bsnl> But yes basically i'm trying to install that
<dr_willis> !find avbin
<ubottu> Found: libavbin-dev, libavbin0
<Jordan_U> Guest83386: OK, have you tried adding the printer via system-config-printer yet? Does it show up in the list of network printers there?
<Guest83386> Where do I access system-config-printer?
<Jordan_U> Guest83386: It's somewhere in the menus, probably "System>Preferences>Printers" or similar, or just run "system-config-printer" from a terminal.
<Guest83386> I believe that is what I am trying to use
<dr_willis> or use the dash search.
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: Xubuntu.
<dr_willis> he was trying the cups web interface earlier
<pacaol> ok
<Jordan_U> Guest83386: Does it show up in the list of network printers there?
<eN_Joy> my ubuntu box is almost solely as a web server, that being said, port 80 is open, however my ufw.log shows from time to time, access to port 80 is blocked, how so?
<Jordan_U> eN_Joy: Please post the exact line (or use pastebin if it's more than one line).
<eN_Joy> Jordan_U: e.g., http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589402/
<bsnl> Terminal commands don't seem to work
<bsnl> http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/osx-linux.html is what i'm trying to install
<bsnl> Didn't expect i'd run into this issue, google is usually always there for me but i'm getting nothing here and i'm too new to ubuntu and its commands to understand why this isn't working
<knoppies> bsnl, pastebin the terminal output when it fails.
<bsnl> Alright
<bsnl> mv brainworkshop /home/username
<bsnl> mv: cannot create directory `/home/username': Permission denied
<bsnl>  my brainworkshop /home/usr
<bsnl> my: command not found
<bsnl> Whoops lol
<knoppies> bsnl, mv brainworkshop /home/$USER
<knoppies> bsnl, what is the output to echo $USER
<dr_willis> you are using your actual username?
<MakiAto> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> may be time to read a bash beginner guide or two
<bsnl> my brainworkshop /home/$USER
<bsnl> my: command not found
<bsnl> No, I went through the other names first before usr, usr was just last ditch
<MakiAto> yes bash the noobs
<bsnl> although beginner guides would be helpful
<knoppies> bsnl, M V not M Y
<knoppies> mv is short for move.
<Guest83386> Okay the printer shows up in the list
<Guest83386> But the test page does not work
<bsnl> lol I have never had that problem before
<Guest83386> The MAC address is correct
<bsnl> Sorry, I am extremely groggy and disfunctional right now, this stuff isn't normally hard for me :/ bad time of day to try this I guess
<[Saint]> assuming you're logged in as the user in question, 'mv <foo> ~/' may avoid some cunfusion.
<MakiAto> you still print stuff?
<knoppies> [Saint], I dont want to confuse him any more.
<Guest83386> No
<MakiAto> lets casta a fatah on De Icaza
<dr_willis> there may be some error info in the /var/logs/cups* files Guest83386  as to why its failing.
<MakiAto> lets cast a fatah on De Icaza
<MakiAto> i mean Miguel
<MakiAto> all this time we was infiltrating the comunity
 * [Saint] wonders why Chrome has the user selection on the left, and _ [] X on the right in 13.04 ow
<[Saint]> *now
<dr_willis> MakiAto:  keep it ontopic in here please
<bsnl> mv brainworkshop /home/$USER
<bsnl> mv: `brainworkshop' and `/home/bsnl/brainworkshop' are the same file
<Curs0r> Hi, I seem to be having trouble with ntp setting the time incorrectly by a day after an update to 11.04. Is that common? Anything I can do about it, or just get rid of ntp?
<Corey> Curs0r: Uh... when you say "incorrectly," what do you mean exactly?
<Corey> Ten seconds off, wrong timezone, etc?
<dr_willis> bsnl:  so what are you moving where?
<Curs0r> Corey, Tue Mar  5 20:06:49 MST 2013 is what date returns
<bsnl> I just need to move the file brainworkshop to the hard drive in order for it to run
<Curs0r> It's off by a whole day every time ntp syncs
<dr_willis> bsnl:  looks like its allready in your user home directory
<[Saint]> bsnl: it already is.
<Corey> Curs0r: Uh... ntp can't do that, by itself.
<MakiAto> i need to make a ntp server
<MakiAto> ...
<Corey> Curs0r: Not to mention thatthat's... right.  Tue Mar  5 19:09:33 PST 2013 here.
<[Saint]> MakiAto: No, you don't, hundreds of people already did this for you.
<dr_willis> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bsnl> So I was right when I moved it there before coming here lol fml
<Corey> Curs0r: So is the problem "You don't know what day it is?" :-)
<MakiAto> and set it up for just one date/hour
<stiltzkin> Anybody here want to take a shot at a question regarding fglrx on Ubuntu? Particularly if you have an ATI GPU
<skate> is ubuntu tweek a recomended theme app?
<bsnl> Now I just need to get it to run somehow
<bsnl> Getting errors when I try the recommended way
<dr_willis> skate:  theres several ubuntu tweaker tools out. Ubuntu-tweak seems to work ok.  been using unsettings lately
<Curs0r> What the hell. then my windows box is off by a day and asterisk is screaming about dates in the past for some other reason. this day gets better and better
<Corey> Curs0r: Yeah.  ntp is spot on, your internal clock is broken. :-)
<Curs0r> Corey, and yes apparently neither I nor windows knew what day it was
<Corey> Curs0r: Or every clock in the room is broken and I'm living in a madhouse, let's not discount that.
<Bannlepton> Greetingd folks.. Night..
<skate> thank you ill check that out
<Curs0r> Corey, that's actually unfortunate news. this means I have no clue what is wrong with asterisk now lol
<Guest83386> How do I uninstall the drivers?
<Bannlepton> I have a hard to resolve issue in my Kubuntu.. No ATI driver can be installed.. I am losting my patience... heh.. Does any-good-fryend help me??
<chicognu> folks, i have a machine with Ubuntu GNU/Linux  (virtual one, but let's forgot about this detail for now) ... Wlan0 is my conection to the internet, it is a physical device conected "only" to de virtual machine... And I have a a ETH0 conection, avirtual  ethernet adapter ... From the host i can ping the eth0 ... How do I share my conection between the guest os to host ?
<poopie> hi
<bsnl> Ok I see the problem now. My reading comprehension went kaput when I got really tired and I skipped over a few important lines, go figure
<chicognu> hi poopie
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<IRCLemur> Hello - I'm running from Bodhi Linux & recently attempted to dual-boot Macpup - I decided I wanted to keep my bodhi-grub... How do I go about adding the menu entry to grub?
<bsnl> Open a terminal, enter the brainworkshop directory and type python brainworkshop.pyw to launch Brain Workshop.
<bsnl> This is the last part
<Bannlepton> IRCLemur: I want to know the same thing about the Kubuntu grub and do not the backtrack one..
<dr_willis> IRCLemur:  add the right stanza to /etc/grub.d/40_custom   is one way
<bsnl> But I don't know what directories are so I can't figure out what the brainworkshop directory is :[
<MakiAto> anyone using backtrack?
<IRCLemur> dr_willis, Thank you - I couldn't remember where the new version of grub had it's "menu.lst" type-file for custom editing
<dr_willis> ubunts's  update-grub command detects and auto adds a lot of distros automatically
<IRCLemur> update-grub nor grub-mkconfig found the frugal install of macpup on sda3
<bsnl> lol I can't believe for 2 hours i've just been trying to move file- Run program
<MakiAto> it adds iso linux images?
<dr_willis> bsnl: its in your users home....   /home/yourusername/
<dr_willis> MakiAto: you can add those by hand
<MakiAto> no i cant
<IRCLemur> dr_willis, I know to update-grub after I edit 40_custom... thank you.
<MakiAto> i sure i could make the system unbootable thou
<austin20hot> hey
<dr_willis> MakiAto: clarify your question.
<MakiAto> im a bad typist
<Laogeodritt> Anyone have any clue why an Ubuntu 12.04 server would fail boot after installing security updates? mountall fails according to kernel messages and I get thrown into a maintenance console—thing is, there are only two partitions (root and swap) and executing mountall in the shell caused it to boot properly. (I don't have access to it right now so I can only go from memory—it's been bugging
<Laogeodritt> me at work today—but I thought I'd ask and see if there are any 'common issues' of this description)
<bktt> Does anybody knows how to hide my activity from the owner of a wifi conection?
<MakiAto> you need to spoof
<MakiAto> another connection
<bktt> thak you very much i will search for this topic!
<MakiAto> ask dr_willis for the hands on approach
<bsnl> I still can't find it lol
<dr_willis> bsnl:  cd /home/yourusername/whatever
<knoppies> bktt, I wouldnt look too much into that, if you want to hide your activity then use a tunnel of some sort. Either an SSH (port foward) tunnel or a VPN.
<bsnl> What i'm trying to do is this "Open a terminal, enter the brainworkshop directory and type python brainworkshop.pyw to launch Brain Workshop."
<heraclitis> anyone use teamviewer here?
<dr_willis> bsnl:  seriously.. reading a bash tutorial is worth it.
<MakiAto> ME
<MakiAto> i use TMviewer
<dr_willis> cd brainworkshop
<dr_willis> python whatever
<bsnl> whats bash
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bsnl> Oh its ubuntus command prompt
<MakiAto> !hash
<MakiAto> !ash
<knoppies> bsnl, yes. Also known as a terminal or cli.
<heraclitis> MakiAto: do you know why teamviewer runs as a process on windows at all times? even if I don't have it started?
<dr_willis> its not ubuntu specific
<Guest17284> Alright, so I managed to get the printer working. Now, how can I change it to grayscale only? When I go Job options, print-color-mode, monochrome, it does not stick
<knoppies> bsnl, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal it will help you with most of your problems.
<bsnl> The terminology and rules that the programs follow are completely elusive to me. if I had a break down of the laws of how ubuntu functions this would be much easier
<MakiAto> you have to ask the devs
<bsnl> Ok, i'll learn that tonight
<MakiAto> heraclitis: try ##windows
<dr_willis> bsnl: laws?  its all normal linux/unix at the core
<heraclitis> MakiAto: already have. I run it on both linux and windows.
<bsnl> What I mean is, I don't know the logic behind how linux/unix functions atm
<dr_willis> bsnl: you dont know the basics.. start with a bash tutorial or 3  then work up
<bsnl> Linux is just a name to me right now and nothing else
<MakiAto> bsnl make yopur owne distro using LFS then you can be aloud to ask something like that in here
<dr_willis> bsnl:  remember  case IS imporntant in linux
<bsnl> i'm not sure what you're saying MakiAto
<bsnl> What did I ask that was bad
<Maroc> Checking ...
<dr_willis> bsnl:  hes just ranting.. ;-)
<MakiAto> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<bean> in reality, though, don't ask "what's bash" that's googleable
<MakiAto> !google bash
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<bsnl> Ok, i'll get the google fu leveled up
<knoppies> bsnl, you can ignore MakiAto. He just has no patience.
<bsnl> I'm fine I just don't know what he was upset about, was it the easy google answer questions i'm asking that he doesn't like or something else?
<jonesmj> Is there a setting to keep my cursor from disappearing?
<Nautilus> is there a way for me to look at an HD's SMARTT data booted to a 12.04 live cd?
<bsnl> Just couldn't see what he was mad at lol
 * MakiAto thinks bsnl is Miguel in disguise
<connor> Hey so I installed Ubuntu and it is about perfect. The problem I have with it is the sound setup is very confusing. Is there anyway or any other programs to simplify it?
<connor> The alsa mixer is what I'm referring to really.
<MakiAto> connor:  what do you mean exaclly?
<knoppies> Nautilus, yes, try installing gnome-disk-utility. Then to call it from the camand line its called palimpsest
<bsnl> Oh one real quck question and I think i'm done
<knoppies> Nautilus, I cant believe I mistyped command.
<knoppies> bsnl, dont ask to ask a question, just hit us with your question.
<gnuskool> knoppies: shock, horrror!
<bsnl> How much should I learn before i'm capable of installing gentoo? I've heard its a challenge that helps you learn linux better and i'd like to work up to that
<Nautilus> knoppies: I can do that without it touching the HD?
<knoppies> Nautilus, without it mounting the HD. Yes.
<nuli> hello
<knoppies> Nautilus, it will read from the HDD Smart data when you open palimpsest.
<Nautilus> apt get gnome-disk-utility ?
<dr_willis> bsnl:  if you have to ask what bash is.. you are a long way from using gentoo.
<knoppies> Nautilus, dont forget the install, but yes.
<MakiAto> Nautilus you should enable the only menu option that enables RAID
<nuli> ee
<bsnl> Thats ok, i'd just like to know what I have ahead of me before I can install gentoo
<dr_willis> bsnl:  read its install docs if you want. anf the lfs docs.. to learn some new terms
<nuli> how to remove file on ubuntu
<gnuskool> bsnl, install it, learn it as you go
<nuli> how to remove file on ubuntu ??
<dr_willis> bsnl:  why do you even think you need gentoo
<knoppies> bsnl, I would stay away from gentoo for a while. I know someone who started with gentoo and so he uses nothing else, but without a good mentor it will be like swimming in quicksand.
<dr_willis> nuli:    rm filename
<holstein> nuli: right click.. delete.. highlight and hit delete... rm
<gnuskool> bsnl, waiting till that perfect day you know enough is the slow way
<dr_willis> !bash > nuli
<ubottu> nuli, please see my private message
<knoppies> nuli, rm filename #(or do you mean uninstall a program)
<nuli> ok thank,,, im begginer
 * dr_willis would hope rightclick-delete would be discoverable...
<nuli> when I block some domain on ubuntu /etc/hosts  127.0.0.0 www.youtube.com
<bsnl> I tried installing it once before, I understood around 1/4 of the installation process but after 25% in I got a little lost
<nuli> and when i access thah domain
<knoppies> Nautilus, did that solve your issue? If you reboot you will need to re-download the gnome-disk-utility .deb package, you can copy it to your USB (or some other location) from /var/cache/apt/archives or something.
<nuli> the content say error 4040
<rperez_cr> Do you recommend any bandwidth monitor tool, which sends emails alerts. I have already used ntop, bandwidth (comes with pfsense), mrtg. But any of them send alerts? (sorry with my english, if there is a mistake.)
<nuli> how to change that message ???
<dr_willis> nuli:  run your own web server. and set the ip to point to it
<gnuskool> bsnl, always best to have a separate laptop or pc connected to the internet to lookup error messages, status messages or to ask in chat
<nuli> when I block some domain on ubuntu /etc/hosts  127.0.0.0 www.youtube.com and when i access that domain the content say error 404 ... and how to change that message????
<dr_willis> nuli:  run your own web server. and set the ip to point to it   ie: 127.0.0.1
<MakiAto> my mobo has jack detection will it work in ubuntu because it doesnt work in windows 7
<knoppies> rperez_cr, I don't know of anything but that is something I am interested in myself.
<Nautilus> knoppies: yep it sure did ... 1289 reallocated sectors
<knoppies> MakiAto, what is stopping you from just trying it out with a LiveCD?
<knoppies> Nautilus, gulp.
<Nautilus> knoppies: it was already there, i didnt have to install it
<Nautilus> knoppies: yup
<stiltzkin> ATI GPU owners, anyone? Anyone with a working OpenCL setup on Ubuntu?
<MakiAto> because if i do it and it doesent work i was just waisting my time!?
<dr_willis> MakiAto:   we cant tell you yes or no.. you need to try it
<bsnl> I'm going to post the directions and then the command I typed and the terminals response
<knoppies> MakiAto, and asking here isnt? We dont know what motherboard you have, or what specific ubuntu you are going to use, and even if we did, what makes you think that we have tested that combination ourselves.
<MakiAto> so they have this stuff working at all in some hardwear?
<bsnl> Open a terminal, enter the brainworkshop directory and type python brainworkshop.pyw to launch Brain Workshop
<knoppies> MakiAto, yes. they do.
<knoppies> MakiAto, it works on my laptop.
<dr_willis> MakiAto:  thats a yes
<bsnl> /home/bsnl python brainworkshop.pyw
<bsnl> bash: /home/bsnl: Is a directory
<knoppies> bsnl, dont type in /home/bsnl, just type in python brainworkshop.pyw
<dr_willis> bsmith093:  cd /home/bsnl/brainworkshop
<dr_willis> oops
<dr_willis> bsnl:  cd /home/bsnl/brainworkshop
<dr_willis> that IS  'entering the brainworksohop' directory
<bsnl> For educational purposes, why didn't my command work?
<dr_willis> because you are not giving a correct command
<bsnl> dohoho
<dr_willis> cd to the dir
<dr_willis> run the command
<jonesmj> Is there a setting to keep my cursor from disappearing?
<knoppies> jonesmj, look for a setting in mouse or keyboard. I'll see if I can find one.
<bsnl> bsnl@bsnl-Inspiron-1525:~$ cd /home/bsnl/brainworkshop
<bsnl> bsnl@bsnl-Inspiron-1525:~/brainworkshop$
<dr_willis> bsnl:  notice your prompt has changed?
<bsnl> I wish I had a good computer.jpg.vir.exe.wallpaperbonus
<jonesmj> knoppies, I couldn't find one at all
<bsnl> Yes
<knoppies> jonesmj, I dont seem to have one on xubuntu, but I think one does exist. Something like hide cursor while typing, could also look for disable touchpad while typing.
<Nautilus> knoppies++
<Nautilus> seeya
<somsip> jonesmj: maybe this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/157134/how-to-hide-the-mouse-cursor
<bsnl> I do indeed notice that my prompt has changed
<bsnl> Into a dinosaur
<bsnl> It's eating me, I don't think i'll be able to make it through guys, oh it's teeth are tearing apart my innards, these are my last few days. Thank you for your help, if I survive i'll read the command line terminal, oh god i'm breaking u
<dr_willis> bsnl:  you now run the command
<dr_willis> its not rocket surgery
<dr_willis> this is like stuff covered in the first 10 min of a bash tutorial
<selena2013> sometimes it is lol
<gnuskool> oh, the joys of bash
<MakiAto> who need a mouse anyways
<dr_willis>  a 10 min reading = 2 hrs of irc tutoring
<selena2013> i rarely use the terminal
<selena2013> all graphical gui
<gnuskool> selena2013: really, try a week with no gui
<selena2013> hell no
<selena2013> lol
<dr_willis> its easier to give bash commands on irc support
<MakiAto> the black hole of bash
<dr_willis> the wasted time of searching a gui for a 2 word bash command....
<MakiAto> thats the beuty of linux it can be modern and arcane at the same time
<selena2013> thats right
<dr_willis> windows has the exact same issues in many cases
<MakiAto> its kinda of like the beuty and the beast
<selena2013> lol
<MakiAto> !questions
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knoppies> selena2013, do yourself a favour. Dont be afraid of the terminal. Use it a little here, and a little there. In a few months you will do things that are quicker to do on a terminal in the terminal, and the things that are quicker todo in a GUI in the GUI. Before you know it you will be writing scripts which do things like only move certain files or bulk rename files. The terminal is still VERY powerful, even in todays G
<knoppies> UI oriented computing.
<patr|ck> <3
<panorain> Sup
<selena2013> knoppies i know is powerful  but i gui is easier
<MakiAto> selena2013: try sudo ./ it shows pretty cat pics
<panorain> I am using slitaz 4 on a different pc
<selena2013> lol
<knoppies> selena2013, not true. There are many things that are easier to do in a terminal than in a GUI. and its not that much harder to learn, just harder to remember. (thats what man pages are for)
<MakiAto> its a linux easter egg
<dr_willis> at times the gui is harder
<panorain> dr
<usr13> knoppies: (I use a GUI terminal :)
<knoppies> usr13, Match made in heaven.
<usr13> Who remembers?  (I use notes.)
<selena2013> but gui is beautiful
<knoppies> selena2013, so is green on black terminal (imo). Fine, stick to your ways.
<dr_willis> gui can be an eyesore
<panorain> dr_willis does the ext3 format on usb support swapping files easily as msdos?
<usr13> so's CLI
<dr_willis> panorain:  swapping files means?
<MakiAto> yellow on black
<panorain> dr_willis I seem to have problems with transferring/copying files form linux based computers with the usb:thumb drive ext3
<knoppies> selena2013, (this isnt exactly fair, as its not a terminal but a bootsplash) Tell me this is NOT beautiful: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/10/KNOPPIX_booting.png/300px-KNOPPIX_booting.png
<rats_> GUIs are for the desktop terminal is for under the hood - depends on your workflow
<knoppies> rats_, thats not even true. I use the terminal for a lot of desktop tasks.
<usr13> dr_willis: I think panorain has troubles with a file manager.
<rats_> both are good
<selena2013> looks nice
<dr_willis> panorain: ownership and permissions ARE remembered on a removeable usb thats ext# formated
<selena2013> with the tux
<MakiAto> i wished my irc client look half as good
<knoppies> MakiAto, tried weechat?
<panorain> usr13 when I format the usb /sda etc  file system ext3 makes it hard to transfer files
<usr13> panorain: Ahhh yes, it's file ownerships you have problems with.  Right?
<dr_willis> panorain: linux dosent care that they are  removeable.
<MakiAto> im going to oinstall mirc in wine
<dr_willis> it treats them the same.. so set up the users the same way. or chown/chmod the files as needed
<usr13> panorain: If it's not file ownership, I don't know what the problem is.  Files are files....
<panorain> usr13 possible why to I see always etc3 has a new trash bin included in a freshly created thumb drive?
<gnuskool> panorain: you could have kept the format of the usb as NTFS if yu wanted to, it would have worked
<panorain> usr13 ext3 sorry
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<panorain> gnuskool meaning with using gparted?
<usr13> panorain: That is the function of the file manager, (which gives you an un-delete option).
<usr13> ... same as MS Windows...
<panorain> usr13 please help me run through a setup on a 2.0 gig thumbdrive easily partitioned and able to swap file with my slitaz4 pc
<gnuskool> panorain: yes, the usb can be of FAT32/NTFS which is windoes format and that would have been ok
<usr13> panorain: I usually use the default fat32 so that the device can be easily shared with other OSs.
<gnuskool> panorain, then format it to fat32
<panorain> gnuskool I have inserted the thumbdrive what is my next step with the bash terminal?
<usr13> panorain: They come that way, I leave it that way.
<gnuskool> panorain, have you already changed it to ext3 format?
<panorain> gnuskool please hold on 15 seconds
<usr13> panorain: You want to re-format it?
<skate> whats a good command in terminal to display cpu temp readout?
<dr_willis> gparted works well for that panorain
<panorain> usr13 I would like to reformat the 2.0 gig thumbdrive
<panorain> gnuskool I opened gparted now
<usr13> skate: I think that info comes from BIOS
<aiFrantz> skate: need to install few things few, e.g. lm_sensors
<panorain> gnuskool the device is picked up and labeled /dev/sdf
<dr_willis> delete ecisting partition. make new one. format it to vfat or whatever its called
<usr13> panorain: mkdosfs /dev/sd?#
<skate> ok thnx
<panorain> usr13 from terminal sudo prefix?   mkdosfs /dev/sd?#
<usr13> panorain: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> panorain: (You first have do decide which device you want to format.)
<aiFrantz> skate: this tutorial might be handy for you.. complete guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-get-sensors-information/
<panorain> usr13 I would like only a linux based format to share between linux computers
<usr13> panorain: (Be sure to select the correct device.)
<panorain> usr13 my drive is /dev/sdf
<panorain> usr13 I have opend sudo fdsik -l
<usr13> panorain: Why would the filesystem matter?
<panorain> usr13 It should not matter
<skate> great! thank you aiFrantz
<aiFrantz> panorain: usr13: why don't you use palimpsest/gnome-disk-utility to format the drive? kinda curious here O.o?
<usr13> panorain: type mk  and hit the tab key a couple times.
<usr13> panorain: (take  your pick)
<usr13> panorain: mkfs.ext3  ?
<dr_willis> vfat works well for sneaker-net transfers
<panorain> usr13 yes
<usr13> panorain: I agree with dr_willis. I recomment vfat
<panorain> aiFrranz I do not know gnoe disk utility
<dr_willis> thats his whole issue
<usr13> panorain: But its up to you.
<gnuskool> panorain: mkfs.vfat -In ‘enter-some-name-here-ok’ /dev/sdf
<panorain> usr13 please help you are appreciated
<dr_willis> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf1
<panorain> gnuskool ok
<usr13> panorain: Why would you want to limit it's use only to systems that will read ext3 ?
<gnuskool> usr13: he wants to share with a windows os
<aiFrantz> panorain: install = sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility ... to invoke, put this command into terminal : palimpsest ... quite handy
<panorain> usr13 I do not necessarily want to limit it this way
<usr13> panorain: Then use vfat
<aiFrantz> gnome-disk-utility is a GUI tool.. much easier to someone who is no expert in this terminal thingy. but I do encourage to use terminal instead... much more fun I guess ^.^
<panorain> aiFranz I have opened the utility now
<usr13> panorain: mkfs.vfat = mkdosfs -f32
<aiFrantz> the rest is much more self-explanatory...
<panorain> thank you
<panorain> aiFranz must I unmount before partitioning?
<usr13> panorain: Yes
<aiFrantz> panorain: yes you must
<panorain> aiFranz I have unmounted the usb drive now
<aiFrantz> ok.. proceed to whatever next step you wanna proceed
<panorain> usr13 the label of the drive is fat32
<usr13> panorain: Doesn't matter.
<panorain> aiFranz what should I do now to clear the thumb drive
<aiFrantz> formatting volume and formatting drive aren't the same thing on gnome-disk-utility. to clean the drive, select format drive
<usr13> panorain: Just format it.  (All data will be cleared, gone)
<panorain> aiFranz masterbootrecord?
<gnuskool> eeekk
<aiFrantz> i'm on mac just now.. tell me the choices... i forgot 'em all
<panorain> usr13 scheme askes  master boot record
<aiFrantz> *oh maii godd.. no racism here.. I love mac.. hehe*
<usr13> panorain: You don't want to re-partition it do you?  You just want to format it.  Right?
<panorain> usr13 yes 1 big partition 2.0 gigs
<aiFrantz> gtg... got something to do
<usr13> panorain: How many does it have now?
<MakiAto> apple is racist?
<panorain> usr13 none anymore I just formatted mbr
<usr13> panorain: Really?
<panorain> usr13 now only
<MakiAto> apple is pro gay people
<MakiAto> ence the rainbow
<panorain> aiFranz it show unallocated space
<MakiAto> or is it the other way around?
<usr13> MakiAto: And what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<panorain> heh
<gnuskool> panorain, just format the usb drive, ensure its the usb youre formatting, that is enough
<MakiAto> everyone in irc is a male
<MakiAto> thats a given
<gnuskool> panorain: no need to do anything further, all data will be removed from the drive and you can use it
<usr13> !ot | MakiAto
<ubottu> MakiAto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<panorain> gnuskool ok
<MakiAto> usr13: are you old engough for itc?
<panorain> gnuskool drive is not recognized
<panorain> gnuskool no format to the drive?
<milan> neat
<MakiAto> most of people chating in irc are from some goverment organization
<MakiAto> thats another given
<panorain> aiFranz should I create a partition now?
<usr13> panorain: If you wiped out the partition table, you'll need to re-partition it so that you'll have a partition to format.
<MakiAto> i bet the only women in irc must be here because its in theyr job discriptions
<panorain> usr13 what type of partition is best between all?
<usr13> panorain: As dr_willis said a while back, mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf1  #would have formatted it.
<usr13> panorain: Primary
<usr13> panorain: If you only use one, no choice, primary
<panorain> usr13 ok thank you
<gnuskool> panorain, how is it going?
<MakiAto> usr13: we dont use /dev/sdf you should recall the drive UUID
<usr13> gnuskool: He's learning how to create partitions.
<MakiAto> probablly Miguel seted that up for us
<usr13> MakiAto: What?
<panorain> gnuskool the command > sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf yields Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdf' (use -I to override)
<panorain> paul@paul-desktop:~$
<usr13> panorain: If you wiped out the partition table, you'll need to re-partition it so that you'll have a partition to format.
<panorain> usr13 please help
<MakiAto> De Icaza married a brazilian
<usr13> panorain: Have you created a partition?
<usr13> panorain: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf
<panorain> usr13 yes I created a partition using the command > sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf
<usr13> panorain: Tell us what it says?
<usr13> panorain: You format partitions, (not drives).
<MakiAto> In August 2012, de Icaza criticized the Linux desktop as "killed by Apple". De Icaza specifically criticized a generally developer-focused culture, lack of backward compatibility and fragmentation among the various Linux distributions.[17][18] In March 2013, de Icaza announced on his personal blog that he regularly used Mac OS X instead of Linux for desktop computing.
<panorain> usr13 > Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdf' (use -I to override)
<panorain> paul@paul-desktop:~$
<IdleOne> !ot | MakiAto
<ubottu> MakiAto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> panorain: mkfs  formats, (it does not create partitions).  Use fdisk to create partition.  (or cfdisk)
<usr13> panorain: As dr_willis said a while back, mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf1  #would have formatted it.
<MakiAto> what a coerent little men
<MakiAto> he allready killed linux
<gnuskool> panorain, open gparted
<panorain> usr13  , mkfs.vfat /dev/sdf1    or   sdf?
<usr13> panorain: see my pm
<panorain> gnuskool ok
<gnuskool> panorain, select the usb, what does it say under 'filesystem'?
<MakiAto> In March 2010, he was named as the fifth in the "Most Powerful Voices in Open Source
<panorain> usr13 yes thanks
<usr13> panorain: FYI:  "sdf" is a drive   "sdf1"  is a partition.
<sproc> I've set my prompt as follows: export PS1="\h:\w\$ "; However, after doing "sudo bash" successfully, I still see $ instead of #; why?
<gnuskool> panorain, ok/
<dr_willis> sproc  dont use    sudo bash
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sproc> I don't make a habit of it; however I still would like to understand why this is so.
<dr_willis> use   sudo -i
<dr_willis> your bash is runni g roots bash init files
<dr_willis> and messing with the enviroment settings
<sproc> If I have that same line in root's .bashrc, it also shows $ rather than #.
<sproc> (when logged in as root via sudo -i)
<Firestorm65> Are there any packages specialized for protecting laptop batteries from extra wear?
<gnuskool> panorain, did you survive?
<sproc> Nevermind, I needed to escape the backslash; \$ -> \\$
<RustyShackleford> I am on Xubuntu 12.10. It never prompted me to install proprietary video drivers
<RustyShackleford> How can I do this manually?
<Curs0r> I've just made another possibly grim mistake. Onerix is 12.10 isn't it?
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<holstein> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<holstein> !ati | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Curs0r> Ok, so I still have the chance to stay at 12.04 once I get there?
<Curs0r> I started out with 10.04 server this evening. My dahdi card stopped working after upgrading releases. I'm hoping it starts working again by the time I get it up to the 12s...
<RustyShackleford> previously, Additional Drivers would appear
<RustyShackleford> and thats how I installed it
<dr_willis> in 12.10+ the addational drivers tool is in a tab on the software-sources tool
<holstein> RustyShackleford: try the link i gave to do it manually
<RustyShackleford> dr_willis, awesome, thanks
<gnuskool> Curs0r: any specific errormessages?
<dr_willis> they really should have made an alias/script for jockey-gtk to pull up that tool and focus that tab
<Curs0r> gnuskool, no sir, dahdi commands not showing up in asterisk, lspci shows it happy as can be
<Rallias> How would I go about changing my lxbr0 ip network?
<gnuskool> Curs0r: so what did you upgrade, kernel?
<Mick_James> I have a question relating to USB installation of Ubuntu via USB on a machine that has no USB boot option in the Bios
<Curs0r> gnuskool, I did a do-release-upgrade and am now doing another that should apparently put me at 11.10
<panorain> usr13 IS AWESOME!
<dr_willis> installing a full install to usb? you would need to put grub where it can boot from
<holstein> Mick_James: plop http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
 * Curs0r likey LTS so shooting for 12.04
<gnuskool> Curs0r: I think the initial problem is that a newer kernel does not recompile dahdi drivers, so a recompile would have fixed it
<Mick_James> Thanks Holstien, Im assuming there's something out there similar to the CD helper
<gnuskool> Curs0r: Ive come across this before
<Curs0r> gnuskool, I will do that when I have finished 'modernizing' thanks :)
<Mick_James> Installing from USB dr_willis
<Curs0r> Err, rather I will get confused probably and ask how to do that
<gnuskool> Curs0r: solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610457
<holstein> Mick_James: i dont know what "the cd helper" is, but if you want to boot usb on legacy hardware, plop will do it
<Curs0r> gnuskool, that solution is equally valid in 12.04?
<gnuskool> cursor,  I can only assume, as everytime I did a kernel upgrade, I had to do that
<Curs0r> Ok. I will call that plan A :)
<Curs0r> After I have covered my own backside and gotten the phone system working I have to tackle samba. She cranky :)
<gnuskool> Curs0r: have fun
<gnuskool> Curs0r: the single comand you need is /var/lib/dpkg/info/dahdi-dkms.postinst configure
<Curs0r> gnuskool, thankfully that one should be simple. "it's allowing shared folders to be accessed but not allowing the user to access the computer's address for a list of shares" is the shakily written note in front of me
<Mick_James> Thanks holstein, worked a treat
<XSevenX> okay
<XSevenX> it seems as though every time I try to do anything "new" on this OS I'm confronted by about 50 different problems, all requiring extensive amounts of reading, and extremely boring work
<XSevenX> I've already abandoned any hope of ever doing half the things I wanted to do with this pc that I built myself until I can afford a proper OS
<XSevenX> but all I wanted to do this time was play Dwarf Fortress
<XSevenX> so I go to the bay12 site and proceed to download the files for linux, and then I look at the installation guide.
<holstein> XSevenX: i find sometimes its easier for folks who have no experience with any other OS... dwarf fortress can make a native linux version
<XSevenX> lo and behold there is this entire massive wall of text that I don't even feel like reading
<gnuskool> Curs0r: cant say without seeing your shares or samba.conf
<XSevenX> holstein just look at this, I mean, really.
<panorain> you guys are awesome
<gnuskool> Curs0r: permissions, I mean
<XSevenX> holstein: http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/v0.31:Installation
<Ben64> XSevenX: is there a support question anywhere in your wall of text?
<XSevenX> all I see when I look at this is "problem, another problem, problem, more problems"
<penth> Anyone else have trouble with menu and screen-lock compositing? All my menus and modals are showing up behind all the other windows
<Ben64> this channel isn't really for ranting
<gnuskool> panorain: finally fixed? i thought you had formatted the wrong drive lol
<XSevenX> you know I thought I learned how to install, and "run" programs on this OS
<panorain> gnuskool thank you my issue has been solved
<XSevenX> and then I continue to find shit like this that just baffles me, because I don't even understand what it is wanting me to do
<XSevenX> am I supposed to reprogram my linux?
<Ben64> XSevenX: dude, chill
<panorain> gnuskool thank you for ll your help
<Ben64> go somewhere else if you want to just rant
<holstein> XSevenX: please watch the language.. this is the official support channel
<panorain> gnuskool all
<Ben64> if you have a question, ask one
<Curs0r> gnuskool, if you're still around in a bit I can pastebin for you. Still got a long haul doing the release upgrade shuffle.
<XSevenX> watch what language?
<gnuskool> panorain: no prob, didnt do much
<holstein> XSevenX: they can release the program for ubuntu.. even in the software center. and might eventually
<holstein> XSevenX: where are you having issues?
<panorain> gnuskool people like you are wonderful to have in the computer world
<gnuskool> Curs0r: ok, if im about, no problem
<panorain> usr13 is awesome i have to add
<XSevenX> ..I seriously cannot put my hand into my face any harder right now
<XSevenX> holstein my problem is: WHY DOES THIS OS HAVE TO BE SO DRAMATICALLY NON-USER FRIENDLY?
<gnuskool> panorain: :D
<Ben64> XSevenX: if you don't have an actual support question, could  you just not say anything?
<Curs0r> XSevenX, try gentoo and say that again
<holstein> XSevenX: the OS didnt create that game.. wwhere are you having issues?
<somsip> XSevenX: simple - stop shouting, stop swearing, stop ranting. state your specific question
<suhaib> XSevenX: That is why I don't agree with those who want to let non-geek people to use Ubuntu
<panorain> XsevenX I could add slitaz 4 to the list
<holstein> XSevenX: the readme is actually not that bad.. where are you having issues?
<XSevenX> I read the readme and it makes no sense to me
<XSevenX> all I want to do is run the program as I have done on Windows
<XSevenX> it gives me no command to input into my terminal
<XSevenX> I go to the help on how to install it
<holstein> XSevenX: you can start with what *exactly* is making no sense, or ask the developers of the game..
<XSevenX> and it says I need to get all these libraries
<XSevenX> holstein this has nothing to do with the game ffs
<holstein> XSevenX: it says you need to get specific libraries, that are listed.. is that where you would like to start?
<dr_willis> sounds like the devs need to make a proper .deb
<XSevenX> exactly, I'm gonna go to these webpages
<gleaken> I have a question regarding ehci_hcd binding.  I was messing around with unbinding it from my adapter because I thought I had a problem with the driver for a USB HDD.  Now, even though I re-bound it, it does not rebind upon reboot.  I have to bind it manually.  On my laptop, I didn't fiddle around with it, so it binds correctly each reboot.  What am I missing?
<holstein> XSevenX: actually, this has *everything* to do with the game.. nothing to do with the OS
<XSevenX> and it's gonna say I need __________ in order to get _____________ in order to run ___________ in order to find ___________
<dr_willis> i imagine all the libs are in the repos
<XSevenX> this is the case with _everything_ on this OS
 * dr_willis has never had to track down dll's on windows... done here..
<Curs0r> That's how it is with all OSes. Linux just has a very wide array
<XSevenX> no matter WHAT I want to do on this OS I need to have _____ in order find _____ in order to search for _____ in order to learn about _____ in order to download _____ in order to have file #1 of #299 in order to run program X
<holstein> XSevenX: not with things that are made to run in ubntu.. from the repos or softare center.. but what would you like to do? talk about the dependanties?
<holstein> XSevenX: we can constructively review the readme.. otherwise, you need to stop posting so the volunteers here can help others
<KI4RO> Isn't Samba made to run in Ubuntu?  It is not a fun install
<dr_willis> i have no real issues with samba
<dr_willis> i fight more with windows to windows networking
<gnuskool> XSevenX: when you have all the necessary files and are ready to get it done, give me a shout
<holstein> XSevenX: i would just right click and make the "df" file executable and try running it.. i have it running here, and i didnt do anything special
<Ben64> yeah i have it running too
<Ben64> easy peasy lemon squeezy
<gleaken> Is anyone familiar with the usb error, cannot bind on USB port.  I tried unbinding and rebinding the ehci_hcd driver and now it doesn't bind upon reboot.  Is there anyone who is familiar with that issue?
<holstein> XSevenX: its click and run..
<Ben64> apparently it's easier to complain then to try
<Xchatnova> hola
<Xchatnova> hi
<XSevenX> holstein I did attempt to run the "df" file and it did nothing but stall/sit here
<penth> Meanwhile, I solved the problem I've been asking about all evening with compiz --replace, per  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/735162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735162 in compiz (Ubuntu) "menu application appears behind window application" [Medium,Confirmed]
<XSevenX> thus I tried terminal commands
<XSevenX> and then I went to the website for further help
<holstein> XSevenX: its running for me.. try right click and run in terminal and see what the errors are
<XSevenX> terminal opens, terminal closes, nothing happens
<holstein> XSevenX: make it executable.. and run it in the terminal...
<XSevenX> it says "df" is an executable file
<Firestorm65> any wine wizards here?  #winehq is nonresponsive
<XSevenX> "Run in terminal", "Display", "Cancel", "Run"
<XSevenX> and so I "Run in terminal"
<XSevenX> terminal opens, terminal closes, nothing happens
<Ben64> then open a terminal, navigate to where df is, and run it from terminal
<holstein> XSevenX: maybe start over and re-download it.. i grabbed http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/df_34_11_linux.tar.bz2
<Nach0z> Firestorm65: ask away hombre, someone might know the answer
<XSevenX> I have the same package holstein
<Firestorm65> http://pastebin.com/y44Zax98 just want to fix this
<Firestorm65> not sure if it's as simple as finding the ddl or more involved
<XSevenX> I have df_linux in my "Home" folder
<jefimenko> this is probably a longshot, but does anyone here know how to run the equivalent of debuild using pbuilder-dist?
<holstein> XSevenX: i extracted the download, and right clicked on "df" and set it to executable.. then i clicked it and ran it in terminal..
<XSevenX> what do you mean you "set it" to executable?
<holstein> XSevenX: navigate inside "df_linux" do "df".. right click on it, and go to permissions and set it to executable
<XSevenX> okay, I went to Properties, and I allowed it to execute as a program
<penth> jefimenko,  you'd probably get better advice in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-packaging
<XSevenX> and I just attempted to open in terminal, and then also run it
<XSevenX> both options yielded no results
<|Anthony|> just to be sure before i do this on an existing user account... doing usermod -a -G share someuser will add that user to the share group WITHOUT changing any of their current group assignments?
<|Anthony|> i've had bad experience with usermod in the past
<|Anthony|> :/
<holstein> XSevenX: it being what? /path/to/df_linux/df ?
<XSevenX> I don't know how to find my home folder from the terminal
<holstein> XSevenX: try re-downloading.. it literally ran first try for me.. easy.. and im not trying to be combative
<penth>    If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed,
<penth>            the user will be removed from the group. This behaviour can be
<penth>            changed via the -a option, which appends the user to the current
<penth>            supplementary group list
<holstein> XSevenX: is it in Downloads?
<FloodBot1> penth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> just 'cd' takes you to your home
<penth> oops. But yes, -a -G should do the trick Anthony (so siath the man page)
<Firestorm65> I have the correct .dll in my windows partition
<penth> Personally, I use vigr :)
<Firestorm65> how do I use that to run a program in wine?
<holstein> XSevenX: cd ~/Downloads/df_linux/
<XSevenX> I just redownloaded it and saved the tar.biz in downloads
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> Firestorm65:  run what exactly? you dont run a .dll
<Firestorm65> run the program, it is missing a .dll
<Firestorm65> run the .exe, excuse me
<penth> Firestorm65, best asked in #winehq.
<dr_willis> wine has its own emulated windows driv  in .wine/ Firestorm65
<Firestorm65> no one's home there
<XSevenX> holstein I do not know how to navigate to anything in this terminal because the way this OS sorts files is unfamiliar to me
<penth> ok, sorry.
<alainus> i'm getting "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found." in GRUB, and then a grub rescue> prompt. what shall i do ??
<dr_willis> copy the dll to the right wine win32 dir. in .wine or perhaps put it in the samw dir as the .exe
<holstein> XSevenX: cd ~/Downloads/df_linux/
<holstein> XSevenX: let me delete mine, and i'll copy paste what works for me
<XSevenX> ok I've found it in the terminal holstein
<XSevenX> what's really stupid
<XSevenX> is that I've figured out how to view my system processes
<XSevenX> and kill processes
<XSevenX> without any informmation
<XSevenX> but getting anything to function or run on this OS requires 10 hours of labor and 20 hours of hard study
<XSevenX> why would they design something this difficult to use
<suhaib> anyone has tried 13.1 here ?
<suhaib> AMD 13.1 catalyst driver ?
<dr_willis> suhaib:  #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<dr_willis> linux grew.. not really designed..
<suhaib> dr_willis: do you think I should install 13.04 now ? or wait for the beta
<holstein> XSevenX: i'll pastebin you *exactly* what worked for me, but keep your posting in here support related please
<Firestorm65> I put the .dll in the system32 folder and the bin folder
<Firestorm65> neither changed anything
<dr_willis> suhaib:  im not even sure if they are doing the beta stuff any more. or how they call it
<suhaib> dr_willis: accroding to the wiki, it says they are releasing the beta on 7th of march :-s
<dr_willis> Firestorm65:  the #windows guys may now the proper way to add it..
<Guest26914> guys
<Ben64> Firestorm65: i think theres a winetricks for it
<dr_willis> suhaib:  ive not tried 13.04 yet. no time to install it.
<suhaib> Guest26914: yes Guest26914
<Firestorm65> haven't messed with winetricks
<Firestorm65> will check that out
<dr_willis> Firestorm65:  what dll is it?
<suhaib> dr_willis: Oh, I see
<Firestorm65> X3DAudio1_2.dll
<holstein> XSevenX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589612/ is yielding http://imagebin.org/249154
<dr_willis> Firestorm65: whats it supposed to be for?
<Firestorm65> The program is SupremeCommander.exe, an RTS game
<linsirzhu> hello
<Firestorm65> no idea what the .dll is for besides the obvious of the name
<XSevenX> holstein
<XSevenX> how am I supposed to know these commands that you are using
<dr_willis> if its part of directx stuff winetricks may be able to fix it up
<Firestorm65> it probably is
<holstein> XSevenX: i gave them to you.. in the pastebin.. you can do it in the GUI as well.. i did, by reading the readme
<Firestorm65> but it's not on the winetricks list
<linsirzhu> who has the command set ?
<Firestorm65> so not sure what to do
<XSevenX> no holstein I mean how do YOU know these commands?
<dr_willis> Firestorm65:  checked the wine app database?
<Ben64> Firestorm65: if you put the dll manually in the system32 directory, you need to enable it with winecfg
<holstein> XSevenX: experience..and reading readme's.. and asking questions..
<Firestorm65> what's the command for that Ben64?
<Ben64> Firestorm65: winecfg
<holstein> XSevenX: i didnt open the terminal the first time.. i just right clicked
<Firestorm65> lol okay
<Firestorm65> so what do I do from there?
<Firestorm65> add it to the list of overrides?
<Ben64> Firestorm65: yeah, and set it to "native"
<linsirzhu> what are you talking about?
<penth> If you're on a 64-bit system, then things get a bit trickier. Since DF is a 32-bit application, it needs 32-bit versions of the shared libraries. Some Linux distributions provide these in one or more packages that you can download. For example, in Debian, the ia32-libs package contains most of the common 32-bit libraries, including libSDL (saith http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/DF2012:Installation)
<XSevenX> holstein it just says chmod: cannot access `./d': No such file or directory
<XSevenX> same if I add data/ df
<linsirzhu> holstein ,I don
<holstein> XSevenX: its not './d'.. its './df'
<Firestorm65> nothing changed
<XSevenX> 4th line says ./d, and then /data df
<Firestorm65> not sure I did it right
<XSevenX> error with something to do with libSDL1.2.so.0
<holstein> XSevenX: that was a tab complete.. i should have taken that out.. would you like for me to? or can you just skip to the next one that will work?
<holstein> XSevenX: is this a 64bit install? as penth asked?
<XSevenX> so I have to go through the process of downloading libraries for my 64-bit installation
<penth> for the libsdl error, see what I just posted above
<Curs0r> 11.10 :) the march progresses haha
<Firestorm65> I added it, set to native
<Firestorm65> then tried to run from terminal
<Firestorm65> same error
<XSevenX> " If you're on a 64-bit system, then things get a bit trickier."
<XSevenX> aka I'm going to want to rip my hair out
<holstein> XSevenX: then run the suggested 32bit 12.04
<penth> You chose to play an unpackaged game without source code.
<holstein> XSevenX: i literally clicked and ran it from 12.04 32bit..
<XSevenX> I don't understand what you're saying
<Ben64> XSevenX: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Firestorm65> okay, which version of directx should I install using wine-tricks
<Firestorm65> the .dll is from directx
<holstein> XSevenX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit will help
<holstein> XSevenX: assuming you are running a 64bit os.. and trying to run the 32bit game you downloaded
<Ben64> Firestorm65: have you installed "xact" from winetricks
<Firestorm65> Is there any way I will hurt anything by installing all the dlls in winetricks
<Firestorm65> and no, not yet
<XSevenX> holstein I don't even understand the significance of 32-bit or 64-bit
<RustyShackleford> I can't remember the name of a package that lets you tweak pulseaudio
<Firestorm65> first time running winetricks
<Ben64> Firestorm65: well you should, the appdb page says to
<Ben64> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7038
<bsnl> Ok so it turned out they pretty much sucked at giving directions, I got the program running easy now
<XSevenX> I simply assumed that 64-bit was better, and that I'm running a fairly high-end and new processor, so I went with a 64-bit OS installation
<Ben64> XSevenX: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<bsnl> I don't mean you guys, the people who wrote the directions on the program download website
<Firestorm65> I don't know what xact is.
<bsnl> meant those guys
<gnuskool> bsnl, gentoo?
<XSevenX> and when I was running 32-bit I often had to get specific .dll's in Windows so that 64-bit applications would function properly on my 32-bit OS
<XSevenX> I did that ben64
<Firestorm65> nvmd found it
<holstein> XSevenX: thats why i would suggest just running 32bit.. or coming here and asking one of the volunteers.. or install the 32bit ia32-libs package that several have suggested
<XSevenX> it's still installation the libraries
<penth> It is, but you'll note from the df wiki that the game is precompiled with 32-bit libraries. No choice but to download the libraries or play somehting else
<XSevenX> installing*
<dr_willis> i only use 64bit.. and rarely have issues with 32bit apps.
<Ben64> XSevenX: then you should be good
<penth> You could always play nethack or minecraft
<SunStar> i have more issues running a 32bit OS than 64
<XSevenX> I have yet to try and tackle Minecraft penth
<bsnl> No not gentoo, just brainworkshop. They never specified the contents had to be removed from the extracted folder and then placed in the hard drive directory as naked files with no file
<bsnl> That was the problem the whole time
<dr_willis> ia32-libs always get installed on my systems
<XSevenX> I simply assume from now on that if I want to run anything that I'm not already running on this OS that it is going to take at least 10 hours of continuous effort to do so
<gnuskool> XSevenX: isin't this fun?? you'll love the game a lot more after this experience :d
<Firestorm65> I told winetricks to install ALL directx9 versions it had
<Firestorm65> did I just break it?
<Ben64> XSevenX: no it doesn't
<XSevenX> gnuskool no this is not fun
<bsnl> they said the extracted folder containing the contents on the hard drive directory would have run
<holstein> XSevenX: please stay on topic in here.. this is *not* where to vent.. we are all volunteers here to help
<penth> Minecraft has no problem. Use openjdk-6-jre
<Ben64> XSevenX: i had dwarf fortress running within 2 minutes
<XSevenX> Ben64 you had the libraries that I didn't
<XSevenX> DF is now running
<Ben64> which took one command to install
<bsnl> But still thanks dr_willis and knoppies for trying to help earlier
<penth> tadaa
<Ben64> it's not as big of a deal as you make it out to be
<dr_willis> magically delicious
<XSevenX> Ben64 you knew the command to get the installation
<holstein> XSevenX: if you can relax and stay constructive, it will be helpful for the volunteers.. i had no idea you were on 64bit
<XSevenX> how am I supposed to know a command I've never seen?
<Ben64> it says you need 32 bit libraries on the install page
<holstein> !ot | XSevenX
<ubottu> XSevenX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> ive some  very poorly done linux ports of many humble/indie games...
<gnuskool> all is well...
<Ben64> instead of coming here and ranting for 10 minutes you could have said "hey I don't think i have 32 bit libraries, how do i get em?"
<XSevenX> because how would I even know that ben64
<Ben64> the readme...
 * dr_willis wonders if the game has a forums page
<holstein> XSevenX: it says in the readme what you need
<bsnl> Also the command I had to run to get brainworkshop to run was just python brainworkshop.pyw and nothing else even though they specified more was needed in the command
<penth> by reading the readme and the wiki. Also, good Google-fu is a friend for life.
<bsnl> ^
<dr_willis> bsnl:  i never saw them specify more. ;) but guess it dosent matter
<holstein> or asking one of the volunteers to help you read through it..
<XSevenX> But why wouldn't these libraries come standard if they are required to run 32-bit programs? That is what I don't understand.
<gnuskool> bnsl, you were combining the command plus the directory path that comes before it from the other person's pc, after a while you will notice and only nVIGATE TO THE PATH, THEN ONLY TYPE THE COMMAND
<dr_willis> XSevenX:  many people dont need them
<bsnl> Oh no dr_willis its not you, I just think the directions they wrote didn't match up with what was working for my computer. The commands probably would have worked for a bunch of ppl but this computer is stubborn at times haha
<penth> Because when you install packages from the repository, you're getting 64-bit versions
<gnuskool> bnsl, oops CAPS LOCK, my bad
<penth> and when you compile them yourself, you're creating 64-bit versions. It's rare to need 32-bit libraries on a 54-bit system, and only because you're using precompiled software that wasn't built for 64-bits.
<bsnl> Right gnuskool but the commands I posted when I was on track were the ones the website gave me and then the commands after that that were suggested by people here
<dr_willis> about the only 32bit apps i run are games.. and only the humble-bundle/3rd party games
<bsnl> I just have a weird machine lol
<gnuskool> bsnl, i suggest do a quick tutorial o command line basics and you'll get it in 5 minutes
<penth> (Plus, when I need a 32-bit system I usually just create a virtual machine anymore)
<bsnl> I'm just expressing i'm very happy to have finally found an approach that worked, took me a few hours lol
<dr_willis> bsnl:  for a 5 min task. ;)
<XSevenX> penth speaking of "compiling" that is something else I don't understand. I have tried to figure out how to use wine several times, and every guide I find says I need/should enter commands in the terminal after compiling it/to compile it, or something else that I just don't even understand.
<penth> gj bsnl, and your next go should be smoother
<gnuskool> bsnl, awesome
<holstein> !wine | XSevenX
<ubottu> XSevenX: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ben64> XSevenX: you don't need to compile anything for wine
<dr_willis> XSevenX:  ive never needed to compile for wine.. so no idea what you are reading
<bsnl> Well dr_willis none of the commands offered here were working on my machine to make the program run, I think it was just some bad luck
<dr_willis> XSevenX:  wine 101,    wine /path/to/the/game.exe
<holstein> XSevenX: you just install it.. though i would look for native applications and enjoy some of what the OS actually maintains for you.. see some of the native polish
<dr_willis> bsnl:  what i saw was typos on your part. ;)
<bsnl> And there were also times where I typed them just fine
<XSevenX> I posted about this in here a couple weeks back: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141&iTestingId=61335
<penth> compiling is something you do with source code, nothing to do with wine. Don't worry about it so much, it was just an example of why 32-bit libraries aren't installed by default
<XSevenX> I'm not even interested in getting it to run anymore
<holstein> XSevenX: so, should the volunteers here ignore that then?
<XSevenX> but this is just an example of how I don't understand anything this guide is telling me to do, and I don't understand what it is trying to accomplish
<dr_willis> bsnl:  every thing i saw was wrong.. but i pop in and out all day.. ;P
<panorain> dr_willis thank you for the help with my usb earlier
<bsnl> Everything? But I was pretty much copy/pasting what you gave me after a certain point, why didn't you say anything earlier?
<XSevenX> I tried rereading the steps for this guide so mmany times, and none of it makes sense to me, I follow them to a point and then I just hit a wall where nothing makes sense.
<dr_willis> bsnl:  you have to be in the right location.. that was the main error i saw
<XSevenX> and this has been my experience for every time that I've tried to use wine to install anything- mind you I have only attempted to install "Gold" or better rated programs that have next-to 100% functionality
<dr_willis> 'location, location, location'  ;P
<XSevenX> so I'm baffled when people keep telling me how easy it is to use wine
<bsnl> It's just the stumbling steps of being new, they'll wear off XSevenX
<dr_willis> hmm. i just do   wine gameinstaller.exe        then let it put the icons pn the desktop
<gnuskool> XSevenX: look n youtube for a wine video, maybe you'll get it visually much easier, because it really dead easy
<XSevenX> I have tried this gnuskool.. At first I follow along fine, and then everything gets overcomplicated extremely fast
<dr_willis> double clicking o n the .exes may not work right. since any error messages may get hidden
<penth> Just never try to run the xp desktop in wine; I flushed a dual-boot partition that way once %)
<bsnl> dr_willis actually the location turned out to be perfectly fine, the embarrassing truth is I had it in the right place all along. The problem was that I needed the files OUTSIDE of the folder in that location, but the download guide on the site said to keep them in the folder after extraction
<bsnl> that was pretty much the whole thing in a bottle
<XSevenX> often redirected to several websites, where I'll need to make installations of various workarounds for something.. and then I have to go to other websites to get files required by the workarounds, and before I know it, I'm supposed to be making a script or something, or typing out 50 lines of code to get something to function
<XSevenX> I'm scared to even try to get the proper firmware for any of my hardware because it likely isn't compatible with Linux and I'm going to have to have a workaround for any of it.
<bsnl> needed the files inside the folder moved outside of the folder to be in that location, leaving the empty file behind*
<bsnl> whoopsy
<penth> With experience, you learn to evaluate sources better. AskUbuntu.com and stackexchange are among the most reliable
<gnuskool> XSevenX: most drivers are plugnplay nowadays, no need to worry
<XSevenX> My keyboard is a Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
<XSevenX> I've got several issues with it because the proper firmmware is not installed
<ASHER1> Hello i need please help about ftp server i install ftp and i try to upfile and i get error how i can fix this?
<XSevenX> I have several keys that rapid-fire repeat VERY quickly, like my m key, which will repeat as many as 20 times in a single press, CONSTANTLY.
<XSevenX> I confirmmed on my previous PC that this problem was caused with the proper firmware not being installed
<penth> gaming keyboards are, pardon the pun, twitchy
<penth> I have a G510 with support issues too
<XSevenX> however Razer does not have a Linuxx version of their software, and so I will be forced to use workarounds, which will no doubt require hours of scripting or something in order to use
<dr_willis> weird hardware can be weird
<XSevenX> the entire prospect makes me not even want to bother, and just use my backspace key mmmore
<penth> Razor is owned by Microsoft. There will be no official Linux drivers.
<dr_willis> i found a razer control deamon for my razor mouse the other day
<ubuntu22> Since apparently there is no zen cart irc in existance, can anyone help me with a small design problem?
<gnuskool> ubuntu22: ask, maybe someone knows
<ubuntu22> I am using the default template for zen cart.  I need to change the column width for the product image column on the product listing page.  Inside of zen cart I can change the width of the "Price" column, but not the "Product Image" column.
<bsnl> lol nevermind dr_willis, you're right, I totally noobed this up hard. I will never try to install something while incredibly groggy ever again lol
<ASHER1> Hello
<ASHER1> i need please help
<Corey> Oh dear.
<Corey> ASHER1: What's the error say?
<ASHER1> i have problem with something
<ASHER1> and i dont know if this from ftp install ubuntu or later
<ASHER1> this my error
<ASHER1> http://ufu.co.il/files/0gl3ad7ck50v0eqxxlc3.jpg
<Corey> Looks like an authenticationf ailure, ASHER1.  Did you follow a tutorial?
<SunStar> try typing https:// at the beginning of the address
<ASHER1> i try to upfile from updata manager
<Corey> !il | ASHER1
<ubottu> ASHER1: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Corey> That may help.
<ASHER1> i dont need join there
<ASHER1> i ask in here
<jony> a good desktop notes software?
<SunStar> try typing https:// at the beginning of the address. the server might be rejecting non secure login
<ASHER1> ok i explain if i write ftp://localhost then i can inside to ftp but if i try to upfile i see error
<SunStar> are you connecting to a mysql database?
<ASHER1> yes
<SunStar> ask in #mysql
<SunStar> sounds like a DB issue
<ASHER1> no :\ you dont understand i explain again i try to upfile from update manager and this computer give to me error later computer no i dont why
<SunStar> did you look at the file its pointing you to? the ftp.include?
<SunStar> have you checked your drupal configs?
<SunStar> have you tried asking in #drupal
<SunStar> i'd be very surprised if this is actually an ubuntu issue. its an issue with one of your webserver scripts / ftp server / mysql database
<dr_willis> glad i stick with scp/ssh/sshfs
<panorain> can you help me with slitaz 4 ?
<dr_willis> panorain:  since its not ubuntu.. not really. check their official support channels?
<dr_willis> or the #linux channel
<panorain> dr_willis ok thank you
<dr_willis> the alias bot can search for a slitaz channel
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<metals> Hi. After installing Ubuntu on my external HDD, it shows this during boot: ata_id 311 hdio_get_identity failed for invalid argument what should I do?
<dr_willis> metals:  is it actually failiong to boot?\
<dr_willis> failing
<metals> It brings up the purple Ubuntu page and then shows this message in a black page and does nothing afterwards
<dr_willis> im not sure that message is the cause of the issue. I recall seeing the same thing on my working systems.
<dr_willis> You may want to try the nomodeset option.    or the text based options.. to see if it can boot those ways
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SunStar> how long did you give it? i've seen ubuntu based systems running from USB take as long as 20 minutes to boot
<dr_willis> Hmm. ive ran from normal USB flash drives.. definatly did not take that long. ;) but they are definatly slower then a internal HD.
<metals> actually, it is a USB 3 external one and I had Kubuntu on it and worked very well
<dr_willis> perhaps 3 min  here from a external usb flash drive
<dr_willis> Not sure if my system can boot from USB3.. may have to try that this weekend.
<SunStar> 20 minutes was from a casper system running on a first gen P4 over USB1.1 HDD (single wire for both power & data)
<dr_willis> usb1 ;)  *shudder*
<dr_willis> and here we are with usb3 - but esata was supposed to take over..  still waiting for that.
<metals> so ya think I have to wait until it comes up?
<SunStar> no you should do a debug startup and watch the boot process
<SunStar> also check all the connections. last time i had trouble with a USB HDD, it was missing a pin on the USB adapter
<jeeves_moss> how can I look for duplicate videos in a very large data set?  I need to look baised on content
<metals> SunStar: how can I do that?
<ero-jiji> evenin all
<kalenjohnson> I just had the xsession-errors shoot up to around 60gb tonight, on my 120gb SSD, so it filled the drive... silly xsessions
<ero-jiji> stupid question about fschk, normally, when i want to run it, i do : sudo su to get root, then shutdown -rF now. is there a way to make the server automaticly do a fschk any time its rebooted?
<Curs0r> Oh dear. after an upgrade to 12.04 and a reboot asterisk isn't running at all haha
<dr_willis> ero-jiji:  dont use sudo su. just use sudo -i   and yes there is...
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Curs0r> or wait, it is it just took longer to start than it used to
<dr_willis> Curs0r:  it had a busy signal? ;)
<ero-jiji> @dr_willis thanks, still got a bit of learning to do ^^
<dr_willis> @ is for twitter. not IRC also... ;)
<Curs0r> dr_willis, hehe
<dr_willis> dr_W<tab> will auto complete my nick on most clients.
<ero-jiji> its a mod of my script if i higlight someone and hit reply, using the old UPP with a bunch of mods
<ero-jiji> usualy to lazy to type a name haha
<nuli> hello any body help me Codeigniter? I have question..
<Curs0r> gnuskool, rebuilding the dadhi modules now :)
<nuli> hello any body help me about Codeigniter? I have question and some problem..
<nuli> hello
<kalenjohnson> nuli, no need to ask multiple times...
<nuli> kalen, I have some question about codeigniter
<kalenjohnson> nuli, Yes I saw that. This is a channel about Ubuntu though...
<strk> right after an upgrade of packages in 12.04.2 LTS the GUI doesn't start automatically anymore, complaining with being unable to use the correct resolution and prompting for: "Use low graphic mode, ..." but can't pick a choice as the neither the mouse nor the keyboard seem to control that
<strk> I can stll CTRL-ALT-F2, login from terminal and stop/start gdm to get a working DE
<strk> any idea what could have caused this ?
<kalenjohnson> strk, I just had that problem, but mine happened because the disk was full because .xsession-errors was going crazy and filling up to 60+gb's
<strk> -rw------- 1 strk strk 116482 Mar  5 19:07 .xsession-errors
<kalenjohnson> yours is fine :)
<strk> 1304420 kb available on the most crowded filesystem
<nuli> how to visible .htaccess file on ubuntu???
<gry> nuli: In what file manager?
<strk> found the unusable prompt to be "zenity" (just killed to confirm)
<kalenjohnson> that durn zenity
<gry> nuli: Try checking your file manager settings for a "Show hidden files" setting.
<rsumi> anyone know of file system that can support more than 30tb as a single partition?
<nuli> how to setting it???
<gry> nuli: I wouldn't know, the process is different for different file managers. What file manager are you using?
<apb1963_> I need to modify root's crontab file by way of a bash script.  Any suggestions as to the best way to go about doing that?  Normally I'd just append to the file... but apparently the way of the day is "crontab -e".  Not sure how to get from here to there.  Any help?
<nuli> sorry im new comer on ubuntu,,,  File manager,, what do u mean sir??
<apb1963_> rsumi: Why not use LVM?  Logical Volume Manager.  Disclaimer: That's all I know about the subject.
<strk> kalenjohnson: but can't apt-get remove zenity or compiz or unity w/out being prompted to drop "ubuntu-desktop" :/ -- should I drop that ? (I use gnome classic)
<dr_willis> nautilus is the default file manager for Ubuntu/unity/gnome
<dr_willis> strk:  ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package. its ok to remove it
<dr_willis> i dont see the point in removeing those packages however
<gnuskool> rsumi: zfs?
<dr_willis> ctrl-h in nautilus shows 'hidden files' those starting with a .   nuli
<strk> dr_willis: do you have any idea how to debug the problem with zenity being started and not responding to mouse or keyword events then ?
<SunStar> aka CTRL + (H)ide my porn
<Curs0r>  channel.c:5603 ast_request: No channel type registered for 'DAHDI' uh-oh. And it seemed to be going so well
<gnuskool> rsumi: use zfs on freenas
<dr_willis> strk:  not heard of any others with that issue. so no idea. not seen it mentioned in here.
<nrdb> I am setting up a sshd in a chroot, do I need to change the etc/ssh/ssh_host_*_key files?
<dr_willis> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-2 (quantal), package size 61 kB, installed size 316 kB
<jeeves_moss> how can I mount a smb share from the GUI to a location so I can then access the share from the CLI?
<SunStar> symbolic link?
<dr_willis> jeeves_moss: i think nautilys allready puts them in your users .gvfs directory
<jeeves_moss> dr_willis, under the home dir?
<apb1963_> rsumi:  The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 exbibyte (EiB) and files with sizes up to 16 tebibytes (TiB).  Disclaimer: I went to wikipedia for info.  You can too!
<dr_willis> jeeves_moss:  thats where .gvfs is at.. yes
<jeeves_moss> dr_willis, thanks
<SunStar> not in my system
<jeeves_moss> dr_willis, you 'da man
<dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1.1 (quantal), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<dr_willis> i wonder how well fusesmb works these days.. i used it for ages.. then it started having issues
<dr_willis> anyone tried it recently? it puts all your windows shares/machines in a 'Directory' that changes as the network changes/shares showup/vanish
<apb1963_> zfs sonds better.  lol
<apb1963_> +u
<dr_willis> i dont think zfs is officially in the kernel yet is it?
<dr_willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Curs0r> I think I can feel bits of my brain falling away like so much wet cake
<apb1963_> I could go for some wet cake
<dr_willis> the wet cake is a wet lie.
<dr_willis> ;P
<apb1963_> But so sweet
<Firestorm65> "Create the registry string HKCU/Software/Wine/Direct3D/OffscreenRenderingMode and set it to fbo "
<Firestorm65> How do I do that?
<Curs0r> damn portal fans are everywhere
<apb1963_> firestorm: #windows is probably a better yet, but "regedit" is prolly what you want.
<Curs0r> I grow further impressed with my inability to master what sounded like such a simple task 10 hours ago lol
<apb1963_> s/yet/bet
<apb1963_> I've put off my simple tasks all day... I figure why do today what I can do this weekend?
<gnuskool> cursor, not working?
<gnuskool> Curs0r: not working?
<apb1963_> I need to modify root's crontab file by way of a bash script.  Any suggestions as to the best way to go about doing that?  Normally I'd just append to the file... but apparently the way of the day is "crontab -e".  Not sure how to get from here to there.  Any help?
<Curs0r> gnuskool, your advice worked wonderfully. Now my dear asterisk server is not so well with our friend the card or... something.
<Curs0r> No channels is the cry of asterisk as my software sip client also fails admiraly at nat traversal
<Curs0r> admirably*
<subcool> whats the deal with boot-repair?
<Curs0r> But the modules are indeed loaded nad they do load themselves after a reboot, so yay there. The inevitable however is that asterisk seems most displeased with it
<apb1963_> Curs0r: could you wax less poetic and wane more specific?
<Curs0r> I am not prepared to rule out nat traversal being part of the issue in gaining a dahdi channel as it doesn't stay connected to the hold music longer than 60 seconds
<dr_willis>  please state your questions  in the form of a haiku .....
<apb1963_> heh
<Curs0r> I literally have not slept in 36 hours, pardon me if get a bit abstract
<apb1963_> I'm pretty sure you found the problem then
<subcool> dr_willis, whats up with boot repair? i cant install it- i have added the repo. but its just not in there
<Curs0r> Yes well I'd much rather sleep than deal with this to be sure
<dr_willis> subcool:  no idea. could be server is down or getting updated
<Curs0r> Robert Frost had some lofty verbiage about that I think
<apb1963_> I prefer the verbiage of Mr. Freeze
<subcool> great- and and one liveusb i do have keeps complaining about closing some software manager :/
<subcool> dr_willis, ^^
<tsdh> Hi. Is there a way to disable all effects in unity? I'm running it in a VirtualBox, and it's very slow and compiz takes up one third of the complete memory.
<subcool> dr_willis, any particular rreason it would be doing that?
<dr_willis> make sure all rhe apt tols are closed.
<dr_willis> there is a custom boot-repair live cd.
<subcool> i freashly booted the usb, and ran the program. and it still said that
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<subcool> thanks!
<sinnfluter> hi and good morning
<sinnfluter> anybody experienced with follwowing setup: RDP-Connection to Ubuntu as VM on a cluster? And time settings in such set ups?
<clody> if I want to add a script on ubuntu bootup, where do I add it ?
<clody> inside /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<sinnfluter> @clody: maybe you can find something here: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<sinnfluter> how can I find out where my OS is taking the time from??
<gnuskool> Curs0r: all modules load ok?
<Curs0r> gnuskool, yes that is correct
<strk> FYI: dropping unity* fixed my issue with graphic mode
<gnuskool> Curs0r: im at work man, but i'll try give hints when i can
<dr_willis> clody: depends on what its doing also
<Curs0r> Well I can call my own sip client extension from it. calling the PTSN with my cell doesn't ring my extension so the dahdi isn't happy
<clody> dr_willis, lemme check if this works, brb
<Curs0r> But we knew that so I'm kind of stating the obvious there
<clody> thanks sinnfluter for now
<AAA> sinnfluter: do you mean the timezone? or how is it keeping in sync? (like ntp)
<sinnfluter> how it is keeping the sync
<sinnfluter> because after setting the time manually with sudo date ...
<AAA> sinnfluter: do you have ntp and/or ntpd installed?
<sinnfluter> ntp
<sinnfluter> ntp is installed and there is a /etc/ntp.conf
<AAA> sinnfluter: ntpdate should give you the server information
<AAA> sinnfluter: did you update them after install? what is your concern?
<sinnfluter> it says no servers can be used
<AAA> ntpdate <ntpd servername>
<sinnfluter> ntpdate <ntpd servername> says that the ntp socket is in use
<VinceThePrince> what is the correct name for "screen docking" I want to enable this is in Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<AAA> sinnfluter: ntpdate time-a.nist.gov
<Curs0r> http://pastebin.com/x9jsEa2x is what I get trying to use the dahdi for a dial out
<sinnfluter> I think this is an issue of the combination VM, Remote Desktop or so
<AAA> sinnfluter: can you pastebin your ntpd.conf?
<sinnfluter> I can't use external time servers
<sinnfluter> but we have an internal one which has the correct time
<AAA> sinnfluter: so you put a real server in the ntpdate command then? ok
<AAA> sinnfluter: is it firewalled?
<AAA> sinnfluter: port 123 normally, can you telnet to that port on the ntpd server?
<Curs0r> Derp, higher verbosity setting is good for complex problems. man I'm tired lol
<sinnfluter> http://pastebin.com/3x6T7fpt
<sinnfluter> @AAA I used a real server
<gnuskool> Curs0r: pastebin the output of dahdi_cfg -vv
<AAA> sinnfluter: the fallback one works.  I'm guessing you have firewall issues
<Curs0r> gnuskool, http://pastebin.com/MB5Ctx8b
<sinnfluter> as I said....I can't use external ntp-servers (so the fallback might not work), but I can use the internal ones
<sinnfluter> but somehow ntp is not using them...really large offset between the time on ntp servers and my actual time
<sinnfluter> 2 hours
<AAA> sinnfluter: how often are the crons running on the client machines?
<sinnfluter> how to find that out? I've to say I am not very experienced yet...
<AAA> sinnfluter: each client (computer,host,server) that needs to rely on that time should run a cron (probably from root) that does an ntp update
<sinnfluter> I am just wondering where I get my weird time from....
<Kimera> what is a good high quality cell phone that works with ubuntu well?
<subcool> dr_willis, ok. i have 2 package that are not fully installed. how do i remove them? - they are causing the error
<dr_willis> subcool:  hmm, not sure - i rarely have to fight with apt errors..   apt-get -f install       is a normal way to straighten things out
<Firestorm65> Okay, last question for wine I hope.
<Kimera> what packages?
<dr_willis> they really need to make  up some apt wizard to help repair apt when it gets confused. or give advice
<Kimera> because I would just uninstall the two packages
<Firestorm65> There are some .dll packages that are called by the .exe in a folder within the program tree
<clody> whats a great vpn service
<Firestorm65> How do I add those to wine
<Firestorm65> ?
<Kimera> and basically start over again
<Kimera> sudo apt-get uninstall and then whatever the packages
<dr_willis> clody:  been using digitalocean here. but its a vps ;) but theres a $10 credit cupon/advert on omgubuntu blog site for them.
<sinnfluter> AAA: but for testing I could actually fire the ntpdate "servername" command manually
<subcool> dr_willis, nah i dont wanna install it- it appears to try to install it- and just wont. i rather remove it from the install list
<subcool> Kimera, thanks- ill try it
<dr_willis> it might need to get installed.. then removed.. i rarely fight with apt
<clody> dr_willis, whats difference between vps and vpn ?
<Kimera> yeah I would also try what dr_willis says
<sinnfluter> AAA: but that does not work as the ntp socket is in use...what does that mean?
<dr_willis> clody:  i  can ssh into my  online server and do things. and even setup a web site if i wanted.  im running znc on it now. the lowest one is $5 a month.
<subcool> Kimera, uninstall is not an option
<subcool> remove?
<Kimera> well, that is why i recommended the sudo apt-get
<Kimera> though you could try
<dr_willis> clody:  a vpn connects more then 1 machine to a virtual private network. ;) never really used that.
<Kimera> sudo apt-get audoremove
<Kimera> autoremove
<subcool> trid  that- didnt work
<clody> dr_willis, hows the service ? bandwidthwise ?
<AAA> sinnfluter: is ntpd running on the machine you are trying to update from another server?
<dr_willis> clody:  all i do is run znc on it. so cant say its been an issue.
<clody> dr_willis, if I check my gmail using vpn will it think I am logging from different country ?
<dr_willis> clody:  no idea. I dont use vpns
<clody> okk
<dr_willis> clody:  you could use a ssh tunnle to  the vps i imagine. :) if thats what you want
<dr_willis> or X forwarding..
<clody> i want a vpn, maybe max 2 machines will use it
<clody> my gmail was hacked .....i hate it
<sinnfluter> AAA: how can I find out if ntpd is running?
<AAA> sinnfluter: sudo ps aux |grep ntp
<dr_willis> you might be able to set up openvpn on the thing..  only other thing ive used was btguardian (or btguard?)  a year+ ago.. its not what you are looking for howevver. ;)
<Kimera> subcool, can you find the packages in the software center
<Kimera> cause if not, ever though about trying to complete the installations
<clody> dr_willis, what is bitguardin good for ?
<clody> torrent ?
<subcool> i just used remove
<Kimera> because if the packages are in the software center
<subcool> sorry for the dumb q's - i just dont wanna break it badly
<Kimera> there are really easy to remove
<dr_willis> clody:  yep.
<subcool> im recovering from some randomd mess up
<Kimera> I could help better if I knew what the specific packages were
<sinnfluter> http://pastebin.com/pn0TsjfC is what I get for ntp-processes
<subcool> some linux-image-kernel#-gnereic
<clody> dr_willis, where are the servers ?
<dr_willis> clody:  seems you can set up openvpn on digitalocean.. from what i just googled.
<subcool> i was trying to install pastebinit- and it requited those packages
<subcool> and then failed
<subcool> idk=
<subcool> its a liveusb
<subcool> things are funky
<FloodBot1> subcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> clody:  check the digitalocean homepage.. they got some in New York and some others in Europe i belive
<Kimera> ahh, I wouldn't have had the balls to mess with something like that
<subcool> hahah - it still errored
<subcool> this usb need a reflash anyways- :/
<Kimera> well my last ditch suggestion
<sinnfluter> AAA: so it seems that ntpd is running
<Kimera> is wiping your system completely and reinstalling ubuntu if its causing any major difficulty
<AAA> sinnfluter: is that one of your private ntpd servers?
<sinnfluter> yeas
<Kimera> cayse it sounds like, you went into some higher terminal functions then I ever mess with
<sinnfluter> yes
<subcool> haha- Kimera already on it- i just reinstall 12.04 because my networking got fungled somehow
<default> #3333333333
<AAA> sinnfluter: is the time wrong there?
<Kimera> then again I don't do networking
<sinnfluter> its called ntp
<Kimera> I use ubuntu cause I like it more then apple or microsoft
<subcool> Kimera, same- im trying ot keep on it- but some stuff just doesnt work
<subcool> once i setup my laptops up- ill be setting up a mac on one.
<clody> dr_willis, thanks lemme check
<subcool> but- im running into way to many issues
<sinnfluter> AAA: I don't think that the time is wrong at the server "ntp"...but how can I just read that time?
<Kimera> like with installation, or modificiation?
<AAA> sinnfluter: with date? I'm not sure what you mean
<_ingsoc> Hello, I was wondering where I could find Ubuntu's freetype2 patches? Are they hosted somewhere?
<sinnfluter> AAA: no I want to read the time of our internal ntp server to see if this is correct
<_ingsoc> I know there are the Infinality patches, but I want to try the Ubuntu equivalent.
<sinnfluter> AAA: with date I get the time of my machine
<Kimera> freetype2
<Kimera> ain't that the microsoft fonts for office
<_ingsoc> No, I'm referring to the patches for this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/freetype that Ubuntu uses.
<subcool> its still complaining about closing package managers. :/
<AAA> sinnfluter: ntpdate -q <time server> should tell you
<AAA> sinnfluter: the -q is 'query only'
<subcool> how the heck is a package manager effecting a boot-repair program
<apb1963_> Curs0r: pastebin chan_dahdi.conf
<Firestorm65> Can someone walk me through how to fix a program's local .dll failing to load for wine?
<Curs0r> /etc/dahdi/system.conf had some wrongness to it I just fixed hehe
<apb1963_> double entries perhaps?
<sinnfluter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589803/
<sinnfluter> so there is a large offset...
<Curs0r> It was completely wrong, erroneous lines, and wrong numbering
<apb1963_> that doesn't help much
<llutz> sinnfluter: are you sure your timezone is set correctly?
<apb1963_> better now?
<Curs0r> Now on to the file you requested, 1 sec
<AAA> sinnfluter: if you run it without the '-q' is doesn't work?
<apb1963_> best to test and show output first...  hard to imagine you're getting the same error
<sinnfluter> if I run it without the q it says that the NTP socket is in use
<AAA> sinnfluter: if this isn't a production server, I'd say do this
<AAA> sinnfluter: /etc/init.d/ntpd stop && ntpdate <local ntpd sever> && /etc/init.d/ntpd start
<Curs0r> chan_dahdi is riddled with example crap and is too big for me to copy the entire contents via ssh/nano it seems
<AAA> sinnfluter: and then make sure ntpd is running (ps aux|grep ntp)
<apb1963_> Curs0r: nobody wants to see example crap... weed it out
<dr_willis> copy via nano? err.. use scp
<apb1963_> if you want to keep it, make a copy for posterity
<Curs0r> Ok, that is going to take me a bit. It's a horrible lot of bloat here lol
<apb1963_> then weed it
<dr_willis> with extreme prejudice
<apb1963_> May I suggest sed?
<VinceThePrince> If I show my specs Can anyone say if I have enough resources to run an Virtual Windows XP in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> VinceThePrince:  it dosent take a lot to do xp in vbox.
<dr_willis> VinceThePrince:  ram seems to be the limiting factor in many cases
<sinnfluter> AAA: what I get: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd stop && ntpdate ntp && /etc/init.d/ntpd start sudo: /etc/init.d/ntpd: command not found
<bleomycin> anyone know how to blacklist the module for spdif for intel? i seem to be suffering from this problem but can't figure out the module to blacklist? http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Intel_Linux_Modifications_for_HD_Audio#Intel_Systems_with_both_SPDIF_.26_HDMI
<AAA> sinnfluter: maybe the daemon is just called ntp, or something similar. look around
<AAA> sinnfluter: the '&&' made the oneliner stopo right after ../ntpd stop
<AAA> sinnfluter: *hint* ls /etc/init.d/*ntp*
<sinnfluter> AAA: I also found it...without the "d" in the end
<VinceThePrince> dr_willis, 4 GB RAM and core i5 should run an XP fine right?
<VinceThePrince> dr_willis, I don't know what load it takes on Ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> VinceThePrince, that should be fine..
<_ingsoc> bleomycin: Forgive me if I'm wrong, but wouldno't you iec958 if it's available through grep?
<AAA> sinnfluter: cool. is date giving you the proper time now?
<_ingsoc> wouldn't*
<sinnfluter> AAA: I was able to stop it...and when I run your command step by step
<apb1963_> Curs0r: try sed '/^#/ d'
<l057c0d3r> VinceThePrince, you can select how much ram to dedicate to the virtual box ext during setup of it.. but with 4gb or ram you should be fine..  really all depends on what you are trying to use it for.....  but i've ran one with less
<sinnfluter> AAA: ...and when I run sudo ntpdate ntp: 6 Mar 09:35:37 ntpdate[4594]: step time server 62.141.187.4 offset -5514.036578 sec
<bleomycin> _ingsoc: it shows up through the aplay grep command, but not in lsmod which is confusing
<sinnfluter> and the time hasn'T changed...the offset is probably to large
<_ingsoc> bleomycin: Hmm, same for me.
<sinnfluter> AAA: anyway I have to leave for the moment and will be hopefully back soon---
<AAA> sinnfluter: ok. look into hwclock man page too
<Es0teric> ok so i made a new user account, with password and when i try to run source command i get this: -sh: source: not found
<Es0teric> why is that?
<Es0teric> i made the new user account via ssh
<l057c0d3r> Es0teric, groups maybe?
<Es0teric> what do you mean?
<l057c0d3r> oh wait..
<AAA> Es0teric: what is your path? echo $PATH (as that user)
<llutz> Es0teric: source is a bash-builtin, you seem to use dash
<l057c0d3r> if you are in the directory of the source have youj tried ./"flie"
<praka> k
<llutz> Es0teric: getent passwd <username>             does your new user have bash as login-shell?
<Es0teric> this is my $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<llutz> Es0teric: source is a bash-builtin, you seem to use dash
<Es0teric> ok ok how do i check if the user has bash as login shell?
<llutz> i just showed you
<AAA> or grep <user> /etc/passwd
<llutz> which will fail with ldap etc
<AAA> true
<Es0teric> llutz -> jude:x:1003:27::/home/jude:/bin/sh
<llutz> Es0teric: dash, not bash "sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username"
<llutz> Es0teric: then relogin
<Es0teric> there we go
<Es0teric> thanks, llutz
<Es0teric> now i have to do that same thing for 3 other users
<Es0teric> =_=
<llutz> Es0teric: next time you'd use "adduser" not useradd to add users
<Es0teric> ah i see, llutz
<llutz> Es0teric: just a wrapperscript, but preventing this issue
<dr_willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 98 kB, installed size 395 kB
<AAA> llutz: wouldn't changing the shabang to #!/bin/bash done the same thing?
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, heh its odd you would info that...
<dr_willis> heh - text was scrolled up.. answered a question from 6+ hrs ago
<llutz> AAA: for every script you ever run? yes
<l057c0d3r> i installed that for my system monitor..  but the monitor is still telling me i need to install it :-p
<dr_willis> silly android irc client likes to go to the top of the buffer when i come back to it
<l057c0d3r> just decided i didn't need the fan speed.. since i have temp and everything else im worried about
<llutz> AAA: but the source command wouldn't do anyways, because it is shell-builtin from bash
<dr_willis> l057c0d3r:  you ran the sensor-detect tool?
<AAA> llutz: my point was, wouldn't that be the long ther solution for this issue?
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, nope.. but i will now :-p
<dr_willis> or was it sensors-detect
<AAA> llutz: I see
<dr_willis> its a wizard thing that scans and loads modules you may need loaded l057c0d3r
<llutz> AAA: imo its better to set users shell to bash. dash is fine for system-tasks, but user... not really
<l057c0d3r> bah.. at the end it said no sensors found
<l057c0d3r> heh oh well
<l057c0d3r> i can live without fan speed
<dr_willis> could be theres no sensor on the fan
<l057c0d3r> not sure what changed.. but after the last set of updates i installed.. my system has been running at 35c rather then 50c
<l057c0d3r> wonder what was fixed :-p
<dr_willis> the numbering of the temps.. ;)
<l057c0d3r> ha
<llutz> AAA: it would be easy to circumvent that problem, if the useradd-default wouldn't still be set to /bin/sh while they changed /bin/sh into a link to /bin/dash (/bin/bash before) "grep SHELL /etc/default/useradd"
<dr_willis> if i recall right. the sensor apps get some sort of raw data from the sensors.. then has to convert it to the actual temp. sometimes its wrong in converting
<VinceThePrince> da hell I can't paste screenshots into libreoffice what is this magic :(
<l057c0d3r> makes sense
<dr_willis> i thought sh was a link to dash
<llutz> dr_willis: it is and thats causing the problem when using useradd
<sinnfluter_> AAA: hi...am back on another machine, but with ssh to my machine with the time problem
<llutz> dr_willis: "historical" it has been linked to /bin/bash
<AAA> llutz: yeah, I forget about shit like that. I mainly deal with private repos for that stuff
<dr_willis> so the issue is useradd is using sh then? :)
<llutz> dr_willis: yes
<llutz> and people use useradd without "-s /bin/bash"
<dr_willis> friends dont let friends use useradd. ;-)
<llutz> friends don't ask friends before they use useradd
<dr_willis> i cant recall ever using useradd.. always adduser.
<sinnfluter_> AAA: I think i'm getting closer to the problem with hwclock as you said... I have to find out more about the hwclock command in a virtual machine
<llutz> i'm not sure what the gui-app uses as default-shell when creating a new useraccount... but nobody should use that anyways
<kepler> i used useradd before, it was a travesty and i forever couldn't remember which was the good one or bad one, so each time i add a user, i use useradd and hate myself then adduser
<tasslehoff> When I do apt-get update on my T530@12.10, stuff gets unresponsive. Today dmesg threw some I/O errors, and my entire filesystem was suddenly readonly. Any know issues with 12.10/T530/SSD/Write?
<hector> hello
<l057c0d3r> i don't even know why i have a swap.....  system has been running for two weeks now.. and still hasen't touched swap.. even when i was working it....
<hector> how can  I get brightness working on samsung netbook?
<hector> it used to work, but does not for a while
<hector> how can  I get brightness working on samsung netbook?
<l057c0d3r> hector, not sure sorry..  its just always worked on all my systems so never had to look into it
<dmitry29> Hi
<dmitry29> Anyone cares to chat via skype?
<l057c0d3r> !rules dmitry29
<l057c0d3r> !rules| dmitry29
<ubottu> dmitry29: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<l057c0d3r> bah..  never mind
<hector> thank you l057c0d3r
<l057c0d3r> hector, i can look into it a bit for you though.. no promises though
<l057c0d3r> what modle is it?
<dmitry29> ubottu: What does the guidelines say about my last message?
<ubottu> dmitry29: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !pm | dmitry29
<ubottu> dmitry29: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<somsip> dmitry29: I think that was the intended message
<hector> thank you l057c0d3r, it is samsung n150+
<dmitry29> somsip: What does an intending message mean?
<dmitry29> Intended
<somsip> dmitry29: ask your question if you have a support issue.
<ronillon> Hello, im trying to prevent ubuntu opening a root folder of usb flash after it is connected. this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160970 didnt work, as the options and paths do not exist. any ideas?
<l057c0d3r> hector, check this stuff out and see if it helps any
<l057c0d3r> hector, https://launchpad.net/samsung-tools
<l057c0d3r> hector, and i know this has to do with arch but it might help some https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N150
<hector> thank you, now looking!
<dmitry29> somsip: Is this channel only for support issues?
<somsip> dmitry29: yes
<l057c0d3r> dmitry29, yes
<somsip> !ot | dmitry29
<ubottu> dmitry29: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<l057c0d3r> ah.. that is what i was looking for earlier somsip  :-p
<bubba_ray> Hey guys, how can i best notify a user of a 12.04 graphical mode that he needs to do a reboot? Just touching /var/run/reboot-required does not do the trick
<kepler> cat /dev/urandom | write <user> <tty>
<suore> Hello :0
<suore> I've some questions
<kepler> he'll reboot if he gets that cropping up somewhere
<suore> Linux is officialy the PC?.
<kepler> or you can wall
<IzzoDizzo> suore ?
<kepler> his notification manager should pick that up
<suore> Mac is Mac..., Windows is PC, Linux also is PC?
<IzzoDizzo> mac is PC too really, personall computer
<kepler> bubba_ray: just verified it works. use "wall" type "You need to reboot!" then ctrl+d
<kepler> may need to sudo wall
<bubba_ray> Oh! i did not know about wall. Ill have a look. Thnx! :)
<suore> IF mac is PC , why in box is written "For PC/Mac computers"??
<kepler> suore: just marketing
<bono> man shutdown: -k     Only send out the warning messages and disable logins, do not actually bring the system down
<kepler> nothing else
<suore> so Linux also is PC?  right?
<hector> I'm checking if samsung tools and samsung backlight are properly installed on my pc
<jony> how can I low-level format an USB stick?
<kepler> linux is a kernel for an operating system
<k1l> suore: you got it wrong. that is from the old days when mac used other hardware
<IzzoDizzo> suore: linux can be run on a PC too yes
<somsip> IzzoDizzo: mac is not PC. PC is an old term dating back to IBM PC-AT (AFAIR). As in 'PC-AT compatible'
<kepler> jony: dd
<dr_willis> jony:  ive only ever needed to use 'dd' to zero out a usb stick. then repartion it
<suore> k1l, aaah  okay :) thanks
<IzzoDizzo> somsip: i think most days people use PC as personal computer now?
<jony> how can I lunch it?
<l057c0d3r> suore, if its a software package.. or a game..  they are refering to windows when they say pc..  and mac when they say mac... however they are all pc's  and linux can run most windows software with wine...
<llutz> somsip: earlier, pc-XT :)
<ewook> The destinction of mac as not a PC, is.. incorrect. Even when it was powerpc. The term PC relates even to the Mac segment.
<kepler> jony: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<drive> bs=1M
<bubba_ray> kepler: however.... wall only looks like it will dump the message in a terminal. I would really like to push it to several users and via the graphical interface (i thought that reboot-required should lit up the top bar with a red power off icon, but no.)
<suore> wine wine.... native is better :D
<dr_willis> jony:  you may want to use gparted instead
<kepler> bubba_ray: it showed up in my notification center when i did it
<somsip> llutz: ah - forgot. AFAIR didn't remember far back enough :)
<jony> how can I scan the available devices?
<dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bubba_ray> Kepler: Ok, ill have another look, thnx
<kepler> bubba_ray: i have a little blue circle telling me there is a message, and when i click it, it is the walled message
<l057c0d3r> suore, well on the bright side..  steam is migrating a lot of stuff over
<somsip> IzzoDizzo: they may use it that way, but though a Mac is a personal computer, it is not a PC. Enough semantics. OT
<bubba_ray> kepler: ok, i didnt get that.
<suore> l057c0d3r, i know, a've all linux games from steam :0
<suore> all works perfect
<kepler> bubba_ray: im on kubuntu, so that may be why
<suore> some works faster than my Windows XP
<suore> im waiting for DOD:S , and DOTA and im removing WIndows partition
<l057c0d3r> tf2 runs great i know that much
<suore> :)
<k1l> suore: do you have a specific ubuntu support issue?
<ronillon> Hello, im trying to prevent ubuntu opening a root folder of usb flash after it is connected. this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1160970 didnt work, as the options and paths do not exist. any ideas?
<jony> and if gparted won't show my stick, it meens that's dead?
<suore> ooh yea
<kepler> jony: is it not recognized anywhere else either?
<bubba_ray> kepler: ah ok, it must be. i get nothing in unity
<suore> how to run any app in other language, without relogin?
<jony> no
<suore> fx. firefox
<kepler> jony: not looking good for that drive
<wh1t3l10n> I want a free VPN for Ubuntu, help me!
<jony> but if I insert to an USB port, it blinks 3 times
<l057c0d3r> wh1t3l10n, a vpn is a vpn  regardless.. check google....
<hector> found voria.org site, http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=296
<k1l> wh1t3l10n: hoster questions are not ubuntu support specific. pelase see the offtopic channel
<Kartagis> wh1t3l10n: VPN server? VPN client? VPN service?
<hector> this seems to be promising :)
<kepler> jony: i think the activity LED can act independently of the actual disks -- the 3 blinks may even be an indicator of error
<wh1t3l10n> Kartagis: A VPN service :)
<l057c0d3r> hey hector any luck with that issue?
<jony> kepler, ty
<suore> one wepage require webrowser in french language, to login/register.... so how to change in terminal language of firefox, chrome ( language is intalled)
<hector> yes, hopefully :) I found this voria site: http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=296
<hector> it seems to promise a solutionb
<hector> solution*
<l057c0d3r> suore.. u sure its the language they want.. or the location..
<suore> no location
<suore> because i change language in loginscreen
<suore> and i normay registred
<suore> normal
<hector> but my modem is a bit slow, so it takes a while with update-upgrade
<suore> and loging
<l057c0d3r> k.. just thought i would ask
<suore> im trying use LC_TIME="locate.utf8"
<suore> later /usr/bin/firefox, but not working
<guest123> hi ..  is there a list where i can see backports of 12.10 that can be used on 12.04
<suore> with date working
<suore> what i do bad?
<l057c0d3r> well you changed the time.. not the language
<wh1t3l10n> Kartagis: I can see the VPN option in "Network Connections." Is there any free service?
<k1l> suore: lc_time is just the time setting
<ronillon> Hello, any way to prevent opening USB stick in file manager after it is plugged in?
<suore> ahh i think  LC_TIME is time as temporaly option
<l057c0d3r> ronillon.. not sure what it would be in unity..
<l057c0d3r> but
<ronillon> that is the thing with stupid unity thing
<dr_willis> i recall some tweak setting for that.. but never really looked into it
<l057c0d3r> look into ubuntu tweak..
<dr_willis> I thought you could select 'do nothing' when one got inserted
<l057c0d3r> will probably have to add a ppa for it
<k1l> suore: use : LC_ALL= ... for that use
<ronillon> dr_willis: maybe for the first time
<dr_willis> for ubuntu-tweak you can download its deb and it will add its own ppa
<l057c0d3r> they have options under tweaks / file manager for automatically open a folder on mount
<suore> okay :)
<suore> thanks
<ronillon> i guess i will just manage untill i get rid of unity
<ronillon> but thanks
<dr_willis> boo hoo.. mean old unity. ;P
<l057c0d3r> ronillon  open your file manager and check in the properties / settings of it.. might be something in there
<l057c0d3r> or look around system settings.. but ubuntu tweak is what i used to change it
<ronillon> checked that, no options regarding media
<l057c0d3r> ubuntu tweak is easy to get...  and can easily fix that
<dr_willis> if theres a fstab entry for the device. i think it gets ignored  via the automount stuff also
<l057c0d3r> wait wait... i found another thing
<l057c0d3r> does unity have the system settings ap
<l057c0d3r> err app
<ronillon> that would not help, i want it to be automounted, i just do not want to open it in nautilus, since im using doublecommander
<dr_willis> all the settings are under the system--settings main window i thought
<l057c0d3r> i run gnome-shell so guessing here
<l057c0d3r> i found that in system-settings window..  if you click details
<l057c0d3r> there is a removable media category...
<l057c0d3r> and it has the options you are asking about
<dr_willis> i belive you can set the default mimetype for 'folder' to be double commander or whatever.. and it may auto open in that instead
<ronillon> thx a lot l057c0.."
<l057c0d3r> that is in the detail's part of the system settings as well.. default applications
<alku> I'm unable to connect VISIONTEK usb modem to Lubuntu 12.10 on x86. please help
<ronillon> dr_willis: i gues that would be possible, but i do not want to open it in anything, just mount it
<dr_willis> alku:  so what type of modem is it? dsl? cable? dialup?
<l057c0d3r> ronillon..  again.. if all the settings in details dont work....  you should check out ubuntu tweak... it has that exact option...
<ronillon> l057c0d3r: thx a lot man
<l057c0d3r> to mount only...
<alku> dr_willis: thanks for supporting. as far as i know it is a dialup modem
<dr_willis> so it plugs into an actual phone line from the wall? not a dsl or anything fancy?
<dr_willis> Those are sort of... rare these days. ;P
 * kepler shuns dialup
<dr_willis> i dont even know of any dialup ISPs left. ;)  AOL perhaps?
<kepler> aol makes 500 million a year on their dialup, still!
<kepler> i almost threw up when i heard that
<dr_willis> makes me wonder whos using it...
<dr_willis> then again.. im suprised AOL stll exists..
<dr_willis> bbl
<kepler> here it is:  http://www.shellypalmer.com/2013/02/aol-dialup-500-million/   >> #ubuntu-offtopic
<alku> dr_willis it is a 3g/hspds type modem. It works fine with windows
<alku> dr_willis: sorry i was mistaken, it plugs via usb to my laptop directly
<kepler> alku: open a terminal, do "lsusb"
<kepler> see if it is detected at all
<l057c0d3r> hector, let me know if you have any luck with your situation
<alku> kepler: i've already done lsusb. please find result below
<alku> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:311f Atheros Communications, Inc.  Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2020:1005   Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:58de Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<kepler> can you put that on pastebin?
<kepler> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<alku> kepler: pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589959/
<lantizia> Lo, on gnome2/mate/lxde/etc... I find that it's enough to simply make a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ and it'll show in the menu - with unity this isn't the case... should I be issuing some kind of command to refresh the entries?
<alku> kepler: output of wvdial and wvdialconf also pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589961/
<kepler> alku: sorry, got nothing for you. just looks plain not supported :(
<alku> kepler: thanks you, i tried sakis3g after reading on ubuntu support forum, it too didn't work. thank you anyway :)
<hector> still upgrading, but I'm optimistic with samsung tools/backlight..
<kepler> alku: not sure if this will help or not: http://goo.gl/7MMoY
<drsource> exit
<kepler> alku: maybe this too -- http://goo.gl/yQFkr
<alku> kepler: thank you, will try.
<kepler> good luck!
<ayaskanti> libc6-dev_2.15-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb  Size mismatch - what to do ?
<Epyongun> Hey all I'm trying to get drivers on my laptop got the 700m series and every time I get them sorta working I get stuck at 640x res. Anyone have luck installing that series of drivers before
<ayaskanti> cannot install libc devel package .. It says "libc6-dev_2.15-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb  Size mismatch"
<killer> how do  i install glib module python in ubuntu
<Extreme> killer: try this: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<LiquidEssence> Hello. I want to make a keyboard shrotcut in Xfce, that would launch a program inside a terminal. How can I do that? Normal shortcuts just launch standalone aplications.
<dr_willis> LiquidEssence:  make it run somthing like 'xterm -e commandtorun'
<killer> Extreme: thanx i will give it a try
<dr_willis> LiquidEssence:  most terminal emulators have a simuuler option to the -e executething option
<LiquidEssence> dr_willis: ok I'll try that. But if I would like to have a xce4-terminal that would have a title of the program in it (xfce4-terminal -T "VLC") and then run the application, would I need to write a script for that?
<killer> Extreme: still the same error on module named glib
<Extreme> LiquidEssence: add "gnome-terminal -e Your-Terminal-Command" as a Keyboard Shortcut
<dr_willis> LiquidEssence:  just tack on all the options.. or make a script.. it would be easier to launch
<Extreme> s/gnome-terminal/xfce-4terminal
<LiquidEssence> dr_willis & Extreme: okay, thank you very much, I will try and see how it works. Thanks again!
<tehfox> hi there, I installed exim4 on Ubuntu 12.10 and configured it to send mail to a smarthost (dc_eximconfig_configtype='satellite' -- I basically copied configuration from my working config in my previous Ubuntu 11.04 installation). However, whenever I try to send a mail, I get following warning (in console when sending using mail <emailaddress>, or when starting the MTA: WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/thefox/keyring-Ft4Yfu/pkcs11: Per
<tehfox> Why does it try to access the gnome-keyring and how can I disable it? I found this forum question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097530 but ignoring the warning isn't quite what I'm looking for.
<LiquidEssence> the_willis: it worked, thans a lot - I wrote a script and just had to put all the options for the vlc program into brackets so that it ran in ncurses interface mode. thanks!
<Tom____> hello @ all
<jatakk> Does anyone here use openbox?
<dr_willis> lots of people do jatakk
<Tom____> can i install libusb.dev on ubuntu 12.10? i cannot find the package!
<dr_willis> !find libusb
<ubottu> Found: libusb++-0.1-4c2, libusb++-dev, libusb-0.1-4, libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dev, libusb-dev, libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd2, libusbmuxd2-dbg, libusb-java (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<dr_willis> !info libusb-dev
<ubottu> libusb-dev (source: libusb): userspace USB programming library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.1.12-23 (quantal), package size 33 kB, installed size 233 kB
<jatakk> Alright, well what is a good panel to use with openbox?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<jatakk> Not really what I was after
<Tom____> ah ok thanks, so i will now install ubuntu on my system, i am back later bye
<jobs> onlly ubuntu
<jatakk> I was thinking more like pypanel type things
<jatakk> But pypanel isn't developed anymore I don't think
<lantizia> *What channel* do I use to talk about Unity (or rather 1 of likely a million problems with it)
<Extreme> lantizia: this one?
<jatakk> If it's just a rant about how horrible Unity is, then you might as well save it.
<lantizia> OK well with GNOME it was sufficient to simply place a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications and it'd show up in the menu... I've tested the same on precise and quantal with Unity and Unity has no idea of my entry
<dr_willis> apt-cache search panel     may show some alternatives to panel
<lantizia> No - I have a specific question... read it rather than guessing what kind of person I am
<dr_willis> lantizia:  that should also work with unity. It may be the menus havent gotten refreshed
<jatakk> Yeah that should work with Unity, works for me anyway.
<lantizia> dr_willis, is there a way to force a refresh... I've duplicated this problem on many different machines both 12.04 and 12.10
<lantizia> Does it matter that I had to mkdir ~/.local/share/applications first
<dr_willis> desktop files CAN contain an entry to only show in specific desktop enviroments.. like showonly in kde' or only in gnome
<lantizia> Could perhaps Unity not be watching that folder as it didn't exist upon first log in?
<dr_willis> theres quite a few cases ive seen where unity and gnome3 have to get restarteed to see changes take effect
<lantizia> well even if I make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications - it still doesn't show up
<lantizia> ah no - it has now... just a bit slow
<lantizia> so I guess it's just not working with ~/.local/share/applications unless that directory existed upon first login for it to watch
<jony> a recommended notes software for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> wasent tomboy getting rewritten? then i recall evernote
<dr_willis> may not be in the ppa
<lantizia> dr_willis, rewritten without the mono to gnote wasn't it?
<dr_willis> i havent really paid attention to it since it lost the ubuntu one support. ;)
<dr_willis> I was aparently one of the few people that kept notes synced via ubuntu one
<jony> dr_willis, you are real person or a bot? :)
<dr_willis> Yes...., Yes i am....
<jony> dr_willis, wich one? :P
<skyer> jj
<skyer> topic
<avinash> hi
<dr_willis> moo
<ronillon> can someone help me step-by-step with creating bootable live usb stick with ubuntu on it?
<dr_willis> download a tool from pendrivelinux site.. it can download the iso and put it on usb.
<dr_willis> or download iso seperatly
<cluke> [#debian] hey guys, anyone know of a lightweight way of zooming? I want to zoom in and out switching to different areas of my screen.
<dr_willis> ubuntu site has a tool also.
<ronillon> i used unetbootin, it seemed ok, but the flash does not boot. i know its alright, as i was able to boot slax from it an hour ago
<dr_willis> cluke: compiz has that feature
<cluke> im using lxde
<hector> I just solved my backlight problem on samsung n150+ netbook with this link, may anyone ever need;   http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=296
<dr_willis> ive had ussues with unetbootin in the past.
<Guest52903> :)
<Tom____> who can i see if the package is correct installed on my system, i search for libusb-0.1?
<dr_willis> correct for what?
<dr_willis> ronillon:  most people use yumi
<ronillon> dr_willis: i thought yumi is just for windows
<dr_willis> look for linux tools then. i dont know what os yoi are using.
<ronillon> im on ubuntu. and im trying to make an ubuntu usb flash. its much more dificult than doing it from windows, from what i can say
<dr_willis> you can dd the iso file straight to usb with linux if you want
<ronillon> can i? amazing
<dr_willis> or use the startup-disk-creator tool
<doctor> Hey)
<ronillon> dr_willis: i was trying to find it, but couldnt in the unity thing. i guess main problem is having ubuntu in other language than english
<ayaskanti> help, apt-get install libc6-dev is not working . http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-dev_2.15-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb  Size mismatch
<deanrock0> ronilon: sudo usb-creator-gtk if you cant find it using unity
<ayaskanti> bad package ............. Unpacking libc6-dev (from libc6-dev_2.15-0ubuntu10.3_amd64.deb) ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read on buffer copy for failed to write to pipe in copy
<noxom> hi, how convert animated mng to animated gif??
<dr_willis> noxom: try ffmpeg or mencoder perhaps
<dr_willis> perhaps the gimp animation plugins also
<noxom> thanks, i will try now
<antub> sorry, how could I mount a exFAT on 12.04 (Gparted is looking for a filesystem but seems...)
<antub> system seem no exfat suppot
<grizlo42> I am struggling with my boot in ubuntu. the `udevadm control --exit` that occurs during initramfs take forever
<theprogrammer> does anyone have idea where is the keybinding config file for a user in ubuntu 12.10
<grizlo42> this has been an issue for many months, but i finally got the time / dissatisfaction to deal with it
<haythem> join #squid
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an external hard drive and when I want to navigate through it, it is not responding.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I check if the disk is ok?
<mojtaba> Or how can I fix it, if there is any error.
<raddy_> hello Everybody
<ikonia> mojtaba: what file system is on the dis k?
<raddy_> I am unable to burn ubuntu iso.
<mojtaba> ikonia: It is ext3
<ikonia> mojtaba: apart fom the external disk - how many other disks do you have on the system ?
<raddy_> the burning software says that space is not enough in the cd.
<ikonia> raddy_: are you burning to a CD or DVD ?
<mojtaba> ikonia: just my internal hard disk
<helmut_> hi
<raddy_> the cd is 750 mb capacity
<ikonia> mojtaba: ok, could you please connect the external disk and pastebin the output of the command "sudo fdisk -l "
<ikonia> raddy_: it doesn't fit on a CD any more
<mojtaba> ikonia: yes, please wait
<raddy_> ikonia : i downloaded cd iso only
<ikonia> mojtaba: no problem
<ikonia> raddy_: there is no CD iso
<raddy_> ikonia : :((
<ikonia> raddy_: looking at the iso size of 12.04.2 of 693 meg it should fit
<ikonia> but also ubuntu announced it was stopping using CD's
<ikonia> raddy_: what version are you using ?
<mojtaba> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5590135/
<ikonia> mojtaba: thank you
<raddy_> ikonia : it is not 693 mb here. look for 64bit. 12.10
<ikonia> raddy_: then its' 753mb
<ikonia> raddy_: which is why it doesn't fit on a cd that is 750mb
<ikonia> mojtaba: ok - so I see one 500 GB disk, one SDC card and one external 1GB disk, correct ?
<mojtaba> ikonia: It is 1 TB
<ikonia> sorry, 1TB
<ikonia> not GB
<mojtaba> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> mojtaba: ok - so can you try to mount /dev/sdb1 please.
<raddy_> ikonia : so, i should burn it in dvd ?
<SAngeli> I need to understand a concept with regards to mail in my ubuntu server. From CMS Joomla, as an example, I can setup the server to use eithr php, sendmail or SMTP. I know that postfix is the default MTA for ubuntu. if I install postfix, to which of the listing woudl apply? SMTP or sendmail?
<mojtaba> ikonia: I have mounted it and can access it via /media/mojtaba/freedom
<mojtaba> ikonia: It mounted automatically, but when I run ls, it just hangs.
<mojtaba> I mean did not respond.
<mojtaba> ikonia: Is there any utility to check if the hard drive is ok or not?
<ikonia> mojtaba: when it automounts can you a.) check it's status with mount before doing anything to it, b.) try to manipulate it  (say unmount it) before doing anything
<ikonia> mojtaba: it sounds like it's the auto mounter, nothing to do with the hard disk
<ikonia> mojtaba: you can unmount it and run fsck /dev/sdb1 against it
<mojtaba> ikonia: could you please let me how can I do that? I am pretty new to linux. :-P
<ikonia> (sudo)
<raddy_> ikonia : is it really a dvd iso?
<ikonia> raddy_: your CD is 750mb.....the image is 753mb.,...
<mojtaba> ikonia: should I run umount /dev/sdb1 ?
<ikonia> mojtaba: %100
<ikonia> mojtaba: never fsck a mounted disk
<ikonia> mojtaba: umount /your /file/system
<SAngeli> php, sendmail, SMTP. To wich one would postfix comply?
<ikonia> SAngeli: what ?
<SAngeli> ikonia, I need to understand a concept with regards to mail in my ubuntu server. From CMS Joomla, as an example, I can setup the server to use eithr php, sendmail or SMTP. I know that postfix is the default MTA for ubuntu. if I install postfix, to which of the listing woudl apply? SMTP or sendmail?
<mojtaba> ikonia: should I run fsck with sudo priviledge?
<ikonia> SAngeli: postfix is an MTA (so from your point of view, it's an SMTP)
<ikonia> mojtaba: yes
<raddy_> ikonia : the image actually 763 mb, is it burnable in dvd ?
<SAngeli> ikonia, I have to install a MTA but if I have only these three choices from Joomla Admin what do I have to do?
<ikonia> raddy_: yes
<ikonia> SAngeli: postfix is a standard mta on ubuntu
<mojtaba> ikonia: the output is: fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<mojtaba> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<mojtaba> freedom contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<mojtaba> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<ikonia> mojtaba: let it run
<SAngeli> ikonia, I know this. let me ask to joomla channel.
<mojtaba> ikonia: will it fix the hard drive automatically? or should I do something after that?
<ikonia> mojtaba: it should try to resolve any file system problems
<ikonia> mojtaba: it may prompt you for a "y/n" response on occasion
<mojtaba> ikonia: will I miss any file?
<gp5st> sorry, i know this isn't ubuntu specific, but I wasn't sure where else to ask. Is there a way to provide more than a single certificate chain during SSL negotiation?
<ikonia> SAngeli: I don't understand what you are asking
<ikonia> SAngeli: postfix is an MTA - so from your question it is an SMTP interface
<SAngeli> ikonia, one sec I will explain better
<ikonia> mojtaba: don't know yet
<ikonia> gp5st: depends what application you are using, try #openssl
<mojtaba> ikonia: Do you know how long does it take time?
<ikonia> mojtaba: 1TB file system - good few minutes, 10 - 15 - 20 minutes, hard to tell
<gp5st> i'll give it a shot ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> mojtaba: depends on the problem, size of the disk, speed of the disk etc
<mojtaba> ikonia: I really thank you for your help.
<ikonia> mojtaba: it's fine, that's what we are here for
<ikonia> I need to step out for a short while
<SAngeli> ikonia, I need to understand a concept with regards to mail in my ubuntu server. From CMS Joomla, as an example, I can setup the server to use eithr php, sendmail or SMTP. I know that postfix is the default MTA for ubuntu but I do not know if I can use it or not. Here is a screenshot of what I talk about: http://i.imgur.com/l7pqG2X.png
<SAngeli> ikonia, I need to understand if eventually I would choose postfix (wich i wish to) if I will be unable later on to run my CMS applications. The system would need to be configured as smart host as my server is at home and this is only for testin and learning
<SAngeli> ikonia, not for smap or similar usage as I will be using my own ISP provider for the SMTP validation
<mojtaba> ikonia: I got this: Error reading block 22216707 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>?
<mojtaba> what should I do?
<mojtaba> ikonia: Please help
<dr_willis> you got disk errors..
<mojtaba> dr_willis:
<mojtaba> yes
<dr_willis> Hope theres nothing critical wrong. hit Y and go on..
<mojtaba> dr_willis: Thanks.
<mojtaba> dr_willis: will I miss something?
<dr_willis> really you can only go on.. or stop.. :) then you are back at square one.
<dr_willis> its fscking the disk and corecting errors..
<mojtaba> dr_willis: I see.
<mojtaba> dr_willis: then there is no way to find out what will happen, till it ends.
<dr_willis> not that i know of.
<dr_willis> any lost/found files will go into /lost+found
<mojtaba> dr_willis: in that drive?
<dr_willis> whatever fs you are checking
<mojtaba> dr_willis: thanks
<SAngeli> ikonia, did I properly explain now my issue?
<keithjasper> hi all… not so much a ubuntu question, but I have multiple DNS servers that I would like to get stats for using BIND, however I wish to join the data so there is ONE graph (i.e. a total DNS queries across my network)
<aiFrantz> *testing the irc client* hi ~~
<JuJuBee> I have a dual monitor setup and when I move a window to my secondary monitor and drag the titlebar to the top of the screen to go to full screen, it jumps back to my primary monitor in full screen.
<dr_willis> whatt video chipset?
<dr_willis> tried just double clicking the titlebar?
<MorphixNW> hello everyone
<MorphixNW> I am trying to shrink/re-scale the visible display area of my desktop.... so I end up with a smaller display area and a black border around all four sides of the screen
<MorphixNW> I am runing Zorin 5.2
<Sparky-UK> does anyone know why (my) snmpd does not increment result for NIC's (particularly eth0) on ubuntu 12.04, counters update if i restart the service
<dr_willis> best to check in the Zorin support Channels MorphixNW
<MorphixNW> can you direct me too one please dr_willis
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dr_willis> or check the zorin homepage
<MorphixNW> !alis
<cfhowlett> MorphixNW, greetings
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: double clicking the title bar on the primary will not make it full screen on secondary.  Video Card is nvidia 9800
<dr_willis> JuJuBee:  drag it to the secondary and double click
<dr_willis> using twinview on my nividia card here. and thats how i do it
<JuJuBee> Yes, that does work, but it works as expected with kde just not unity.
<dr_willis> i just drug a window to the top of my 2nd monitor and compiuz  filled the whole screen  for me
<dr_willis> 12.10 here.
<DikkieB> hello everyone I have a question. I recently got a cheap Toshiba satellite laptop. I turned Secure boot off, but when I put in a USB with Lubuntu and a DVD of it in at seperate times, instead of showing the usual Lubuntu menu, it went to the GRUB loader of it. When I selected "try ubuntu" the screen went black, and nothing happened. I probably waiting about 20 to 30 minutes each time. On one occasion I selected "check disc for defects" and it did the
<DikkieB>  exact same thing. Is there anyway to fix this, or will I have to install Lubuntu from windows?
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: that does not work here... Wait... if the original window is smaller than the resolution of the secondary, it does work, but if it is larger, it goes full screen on primary
<ivotkl> DikkieB, you should try nomodeset or failsafe graphics mode.
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: primary is 1920x1280 and secondary is 1280x1024
<dr_willis> ive noticed it seems to depens on  what % of the window is on each monitor
<ivotkl> BRB
<dr_willis> if most of it is on monitor 1 - it goes to monitor 1
<DikkieB> ivotkl: alright, I'll see if i can't find those settings
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: that seems to be the case here.  Too bad, works great with kde no matter which monitor I drag it to.
<dr_willis> i never really have an issue with it.. never really pay much attention to it. ;)
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: do you know how to have 2 different launcher bars in unity or if it is possible and even 2 different desktop backgrounds...
<dr_willis> i dont use kde either.
<dr_willis> use a big WIDE wallpaper stitched from 2 smaller ones. ;P
<dr_willis> you dont have 2 differnt launchers.  if you want that you could use some docks i guess
<DikkieB> ivotkl: Also Im really not surprised, my laptop has an ATI card...
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: I am having issues with kde  lately with crash notifications since upgrade to 12.10
<ivotkl> DikkieB: If boot menu is the same as in Ubuntu, you should be able to press F6 and the command line with the booting sequence would appear.
<ivotkl> DikkieB, at the end you should type nomodeset
<ivotkl> and then enter if that's the one you need to press for executing the command.
<MiltonWayne> hey
<DikkieB> ivotkl: Thankyou! I wasn't quite sure since it went to GRUB instead... let me go do that
<MiltonWayne> can someone explain why i cant install an 64bit system from 32bit livecd?
<cfhowlett> MiltonWayne,  no 64 bit livecd?   no 64 bit install
<JuJuBee> dr_willis: also, when using kde, if I lock my screen at night when I go home, the next day when I come back and log in, the login box image stays on my screen even though I am logged in and working fine.  seems  like a ghost image and cannot click anything on it.
<MiltonWayne> cfhowlett, yeah but why
<cfhowlett> MiltonWayne, um, because you don't have the correct ISO!  If you want 64 bit, GET 64 bit!
<Squarepy> easy cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Squarepy, meant to give the link to 64, so that came out more snippy than intended.  apologies to miltonwayne and everyone ...
<t0th_-> hi
<cfhowlett> t0h, greetings
<shutter_> hi
<t0th_-> when start my gdm, is stop in the first screen of X , can help me?
<DikkieB> ivotkl: Im sorry, I read you wrong. No, it doesn't boot to any menu similar to ubuntu, it just goes to grub and has the typical install options for ubuntu with no extra settings other than e to edit (which im guessing I'll have to do somehow) and c for command line, and nomodeset isn't a command grub recognizes.
<shutter_> welcome to ubuntu
<dr_willis> t0th_-:  clarify what you mean
<dr_willis> nomodeset is NOT a command.. its an option you add to the kernel line. After you hit 'e' to edit
<dr_willis> e)dit ->  change the line to look like  'quiet nomodeset splash'
<ivotkl> DikkieB: Do you have system installed already? If so, press e, then on line that says --quietsplash type nomodeset.
<dr_willis> bbl
<ivotkl> That's it. Thanks dr_willis for the reminder. =)
<Ice_Strike> I am new to Ubunto and where is the taskbar to switch windows?
<Ice_Strike> So confusing
<Ice_Strike> Ubuntu*
<ivotkl> Ice_Strike, it should be on the bottom...
<DikkieB> dr_willis: ivotkl: Ah, sorry about that... also no its not already installed. Let me try that now
<Ice_Strike> I am sure I have seen old Ubunto that taskbar appear at the bottom like on Windows.
<IzzoDizzo> Ice_Strike, try super+w
<IzzoDizzo> (windows keys)
<JuJuBee> Ice_Strike: Uniity does not have a task bar like windows.
<autoditac> hi, since upgrading to 13.04 (i know, it's in development), the layer2 status of the nic in my Thinkpad T500 (driver: e1000) doesn't get detected anymore and i can't setup any ethernet connection. ethtool states "unknown device" when i query eth0
<ivotkl> Ohhhhhhhhh, he's using unity...
<JuJuBee> ivotkl: I am assuming since he seems to be just starting out
<autoditac> the docking station works, though and both the card and the switch show that link layer is uo
<ivotkl> I have classic gnome installed, forgot about it. My mystake.
<Ice_Strike> JuJuBee So I guess Ubunu have changed since then? So how do you access multiple windows
<autoditac> s/uo/up
<ivotkl> JuJuBee: You're right.
<cfhowlett> autoditac, ask in #ubuntu+1
<autoditac> cfhowlett, thanks
<JuJuBee> Ice_Strike: what do you mean access multiple windows?  Alt-Tab is an application switcher or {windowskey}+W will tile your apps so you can switch
<Ice_Strike> JuJuBee I meant I want to see all running application like on the taskbar without pressing Alt-Tab
<ivotkl> Ice_Strike: you should see them on Unity bar on the bottom of it.
<JuJuBee> Ice_Strike: the launcher bar shows which apps are open with a little triangle next to it.  Also, http://askubuntu.com/questions/77216/how-to-have-the-taskbar-with-unity-at-the-same-time
<Ice_Strike> Ok thanks
<JuJuBee> Ice_Strike:  if you wanted the windows like task bar, you could install kubuntun-desktop and use kde. It still has that feature.
<Ice_Strike> ok cool
<ivotkl> or gnome classic.
<IzzoDizzo> or use a dock
<Ice_Strike> what most people use
<ivotkl> dock?
<rjx1> what is this appication/ocete-stream
<IzzoDizzo> yeah, like docky
<ivotkl> rjx1: I've never heard of it, sorry.
<JuJuBee> Ice_Strike: most people use what they prefer.  Try all options and use what you like.
<JuJuBee> docky unity
<JuJuBee> ?what is it..
<selena2013> whats up
<ivotkl> Ohhhhhhhhhhh.
<selena2013> yea you can use avant , cairo  , there dozens of docks
<Ice_Strike> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37722/hard-to-find-one-window-among-many
<Ice_Strike> good question
<rjx1> am installing in software in tarball in using root they not creat a shortcut
<Ice_Strike> Unity made hard to multi-task
<IzzoDizzo> you just have to get used to it
<rjx1> yes i have
<selena2013> why is hard to multi task in unity ice strike ? is easy
<N1ck1> hi
<dan_lb> hey
<N1ck1> I have a linux file sharing server, running samba. So i want to know if the system saves the deleted files somewhere, like Trash (remember if i delet the file from windows it will not send it to Trash ? any suggestion on how to get back the accidentaly deleted file ?
<iceroot> N1ck1: with your backup
<r3d> lol
<iceroot> N1ck1: samba is not using a trash
<r3d> backup
<r3d> It's gone.
<N1ck1> there is no way to get the file back ?
<iceroot> N1ck1: with your backup as i said
<iceroot> N1ck1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64296/how-do-i-enable-trash-functionality-on-samba-shares
<r3d> The only way to retrieve would be to analyse the file system which hosted the file
<iceroot> N1ck1: for the future you can enable a trash on samba
<cfhowlett> N1ck1, ask in #ubuntu-server ...
<cfhowlett> !recovery|n1ck1
<ubottu> n1ck1: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<iceroot> !backup | N1ck1
<ubottu> N1ck1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cfhowlett> N1ck1, oops.  sorry.  thought that factoid might help but no ...
<r3d> lol - there are many ways to fix your car following you crashing it, but there are no ways to UNcrash your car
<iceroot> r3d: of course there are ways to recover lost files, backup, enabled trash, snapshots
<iceroot> r3d: but they have to be enabled before you delete them
<r3d> I'm sorry, I don't mean to be an ass - but no, if you haven't enabled some kind of back-up for deleted files via SMB it's gone - or you can analyse the filesystem and see if there's anything to recover
<iceroot> r3d: things we already said
<r3d> iceroot -> agreeing.
<r3d> Also, no-one enables any kind of backup on SMB because deletion then means copying the file elsewhere, so if you delete 12GB of stuff, you have to COPY 12GB of stuff for it to "delete"
<Ahri921> test
<setra> tested --- ok
<iceroot> r3d: you have to use a normal backup-solution, doesnt matter if samba, apache, nfs, mysql or something else will use the data
<Ahri921> sentra: thanks
<setra> I'm looking for a Server side terminal automation tool, which send keystrokes from bash script to called application.
<setra> I tried already xdotool, but it needes a Desktop session, but on the server I don't have one
<bubulle> popolala
<Anoniman86> I need help with Ati Radeon 5670 card on Ubuntu 12.10
<r3d> Anoniman86: How old is a Radeon 5670?
<r3d> Like > 5 years?
<r3d> (I'm asking, not saying)
<Anoniman86> HD 5670, i bought two years ago
<r3d> Okay, so it's pretty new - that's a good start. What's the problem?
<mJayk> t
<Anoniman86> I have big lag issues in steam games with 13.1 and the 13.2 beta drivers. When i restart system, games works fine, a but when i exit the game and launch again, fps is low
<iceroot> Anoniman86: "beta"
<iceroot> Anoniman86: or are the 13.1 the stable ones?
<r3d> That's a steam issue
<r3d> Or a driver issue, okay
<Anoniman86> yes, i uses 13.1, same issue
<Anoniman86> :(((
<r3d> But either way - it's out of your hands
<Anoniman86> used*
<iceroot> Anoniman86: did you check the system-load after you closed steam?
<iceroot> Anoniman86: is it higher then without starting steam first?
<r3d> Try a different display manager if you're feeling brave
<iceroot> r3d: that is not useful
<Anoniman86> yes, is the same after reboot
<r3d> I think it is helpful.
<iceroot> Anoniman86: to the first run of steam is always fine
<Anoniman86> yes, yes!!!!
<r3d> I'm not saying try a different driver, I'm saying try Unity 2D and see if the problem still occurs, or install gnome-shell and see if the problem still occurs
<Anoniman86> same problem is on 12.04 lts and 12.10
<r3d> It's somewhere in the display driver stack, using a different display manager might help to identify it. Or not.
<Anoniman86> I think that Nvidia is better for linux
<r3d> Nvidia works a lot better than ATI/AMD on Linux in my experience - so I go with Nvidia cards.
<mJayk> test
<r3d> But saying that, I run LMDE with a  liquorix kernel and I get my drivers through smxi
<Anoniman86> Yes, but it is very hard to install the latest nvidia driver whois downloaded from nvidia site manualy
<r3d> If any of you have only used Ubuntu and are wondering about LMDE and smxi - the quick explanation is that Debian is the distro that Ubuntu uses as a base, and LMDE is just an offshoot of Debian with some different tweaks. And as that doesn't keep compatibility with Ubuntu, you tend to use a lovely suite of scripts to install drivers called smxi.
<r3d> Linux knowledgable folk: I'd be happy for corrections here if you're not convinced by the phrasing.
<ivotkl> Quick question... Is it stable for me to install Ubuntu Studio's audio programs into an Ubuntu?
<r3d> y
<ivotkl> Quick question... Is it stable for me to install Ubuntu Studio's audio programs into an Ubuntu?
<ivotkl> Sorry, double typying. =P
<r3d> No worries - yes, they are entirely compatible.
<Pici> ivotkl: You might have some weirdness with jack, but the folks in #ubuntustudio should be able to help you out with that if you do see issues.
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, stable?  won't break anything if that's what youmean ...
<r3d> ivotkl: Were you planning on changing your primary audio driver away from pulseaudio?
<root___> quit
<N1ck1> iceroot is it possible to disable the delete function on samba, so the users cannot delete them ?
<unborn> hi all.. does anyone have problems same as me with virtualbox on 12.04 lts 64bit or I am doing something wrong?
<ivotkl> Pici, cfhowlett and r3d: Thank you for your responses. =)
<ivotkl> r3d: not really, but if that's what it takes... I'm in. =P
<cfhowlett> ivotkl, best of luck.
<cfhowlett> unborn, details?   VB runs fine for me on 64 bit ...
<unborn> cfhowlett, Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-25-generic (x86_64)
<unborn> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<unborn> cfhowlett, dkms...it just generate report to ubuntu error msg and thats all (durring the installation)
<cfhowlett> unborn, I'm guessing your attempting to get the guest additions up and running?  what error mssg?
<unborn> cfhowlett, uhm nope.. ive install virtualbox on fresh reinstall heh with iso additions on.. the error msg ive passed earlier to you..
<unborn> when i run virtualbox it gives me this
<unborn> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) cfhowlett
<ktos> Hello
<ktos> tell me please is it possible to have one server machine and connect other machines over ethernet to get the same image on the all screens?
<ktos> using x.org
<cfhowlett> unborn, OK ... never had to problem solve this issue with VB so my experience is limited but ... I'd suggest you run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade  so you'll have all the latest packages.  You ARE at 12.4.2, right?  Then re-install VB.
<AbhiK> does anyone know where can i find the image-file of cube-desktop top and bottom parts?
<mJayk> 123123123/win 4
<unborn> cfhowlett, dist-update will keep lts on desktop right? it will update only sw packages right?
<cfhowlett> unborn, yes.  LTS will remain in place (distro-release would bring it to 12.10)
<unborn> ok.. so lets do it than :)
<unborn> god have to reboot.. be right back
<mJayk> rgr dgr
<moondoggy> Hi there.  Can someone help me with a flash plugin problem?
<moondoggy> Hi, nuclearbob , are you a physicist?
<iceroot> N1ck1: read-only
<iceroot> N1ck1: but that means you can not edit the file too
<iceroot> ubottu: you are talking about apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ubottu> iceroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuclearbob> moondoggy: I have a physics degree, but I don't feel like that makes me a physicist since I don't do a lot of physics at this point.  I'd call myself a programmer, unless I get eaten by a bear.  If I get eaten by a bear, I'll be a hiker, because no news report  is ever going to say "a programmer was eaten by a bear in the woods yesterday"
<moondoggy> I like the way you think, nuclearbob .
<unborn> cfhowlett, well done.. not solution for me and what is very bad touchpad is not working anymore.. bah
<moondoggy> Since no one else has taken my support ticket :) do you have any thoughts about getting flashplayer working on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, nuclearbob ?
<nuclearbob> moondoggy: flashplayer is working on my installs of 12.04 64 bit, but I don't know that that helps you a lot, unfortunately.  What packages did you install for it?
<moondoggy> It worked fine, but then I changed from a Lenovo machine to a Mac (both with 64 bit 12.04) and now I can't get flash working.
<[Saint]> Working here, too.
<[Saint]> I suspect "installing it" probably helps.
<[Saint]> ;)
<decci>  I need to compare hadoop with HDFS and Hadoop with Lustre setup. I have 1 MDS , 2 OSS/OST and 1 Lustre Client as of now. I deployed hadoop over lustre. Now to compare it with Hadoop and HDFS equally, how many datanodes and namenode do I need?
<unborn> cfhowlett, nevermind :) im plugging in debian dvd so no more issues i guess :) thank you very much for your help.
<unborn> cya
<moondoggy> Hmm.  Well, I got the message "you need additional plugins...", so I tried to install the flash plugin from the adobe page.
<moondoggy> Doesn't work.
<moondoggy> Here's where I am:  http://i.imgur.com/msS0JTO.png
<iceroot> !details | moondoggy
<ubottu> moondoggy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> moondoggy: that is the wrong way
<napnap> Hi all, I try to use grub2tc (https://github.com/attila-lendvai/grub2tc/blob/master/README.md) to boot my truecrypted win partition from grub2. But when I launch it with grub item menu I take an error "couldn't open file".  My grub entry is : "insmod multiboot  multiboot /boot/tcloader" and I have tcloader in my /boot partition. What is wrong ?
<iceroot> moondoggy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<iceroot> moondoggy: please only install software from the repos and not from websites
<moondoggy> Oh.  I didn't try it with apt-get.
<moondoggy> Yeah, I hate Adobe anyway.
<[Saint]> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<AbhiK> does anyone know where can i find the image-file of cube-desktop top and bottom parts?
<moondoggy> Thanks, iceroot  [Saint] !
<moondoggy> That was easy!
 * [Saint] just uses Chrome.
<[Saint]> FLash plugins can go g*ck themselves. :)
<[Saint]> errrr, the other, similar, non-typo'd four letter word.
<ikonia> [Saint]: then don't use the word if you have to star it out please.
<ikonia> [Saint]: we all know what it means
<[Saint]> That makes so little sense it's hard to accept it as serious.
<[Saint]> I know what you mean, but, it is largely nonsensical.
<[Saint]> ...anyhoo.
<nick___> hi I install elementary OS in my computer with windows 8...I can't see it when I boot my comp
<nick___> I tried rebuilding grub.cfg
<gp5st> exit
<nick___> didn't work
<iceroot> N1ck1: and what is "elementary os"?
<iceroot> nick___: ^
<nick___> Elemntary os is based on ubuntu 12,04
<nick___> I'm surprised you guys don't know about it
<auronandace> nick___: its not supported here
<iceroot> nick___: its offtopic here, please use there channel
<nick___> okay. thanks
<ymf> hey.
<ymf> i wonder how can i tweak the kernel in ubuntu.
<auronandace> ymf: why do you need to?
<fhloves> »¹ÓÐÈ˶àµãµÄƵµÀÂð?
<ymf> auronandace: because when i was trying to run sshuttle, something occured to me: iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<memand> fhloves: ?
<JodaZ> so it sounds like ubuntu lts give one longer support than the average debian release now, is that true ?
<ymf> auronandace: "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.5.0-26-generic/modulles.dep: No such file or directory"
<auronandace> JodaZ: one longer?
<auronandace> ymf: it should be modules
<iceroot> JodaZ: ubuntu lts is supported for 5 years, debian 2-3 years
<auronandace> ymf: notice the one l
<memand> auronandace: I think JodaZ meant one as in individuals
<memand> :)
<ymf> auronandace: yeah..i mean how can i add the module?
<auronandace> !modules | ymf
<ubottu> ymf: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<ymf> auronandace: in ubuntu, kernels are already built and shipped in binary version, aren't they?
<auronandace> ymf: of course
<memand> fhloves: Can we help you?
<ymf> auronandace: what is the "/msg ubottu kernel"?
<memand> Guess not
<auronandace> !kernel | ymf
<ubottu> ymf: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ymf> auronandace: i'm new here. "!xxx | ymf" what's that?
<auronandace> !bot | ymf
<ubottu> ymf: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ymf> auronandace: oh. got it.
<Parthi> hi folks!
<Parthi> i'm new to Ubuntu
<memand> Parthi: Hi
<ymf> auronandace: thanks :)
<auronandace> ymf: no worries
<Parthi> I'm somehow interested in installing it on my windows 8 system
<Parthi> is there any issue in doing so?
<auronandace> !uefi | Parthi
<ubottu> Parthi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<memand> Parthi: Do you wan't it with dual boot?
<memand> *want
<Parthi> yes
<decci> Any service provider which provides KVM so that I can remotely mount ISO and installOS of my chioce
<Parthi> but on ubuntu site i see something called install alongside windows
<limbernie> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Parthi> memand: not getting a right direction
<memand> Parthi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088425
<b0ot> why would sudo find ./* -iname autoSwitch not show any results, when I can do an ls in my current directory and see autoSwitch.sh and autoSwitch2.sh?
<mJayk> b0ot: sudo find au* ?
<Parthi> memand: Can i install ubuntu from the windows installer which ubuntu site is offering? Is there any risk in it? I mean without the dual boot, installing alongside windows 8
<ikonia> b0ot: find /
<jrib> b0ot: because "autoSwitch" would not match "autoSwitch.sh"
<ikonia> b0ot: not find ./*
<ikonia> b0ot: find . for cwd, find / for root
<kenlik> hi! i'm testing 12.10 Secure-Remix using USB Live but the network wired doesn't work. I appears with UNCLAIMED status. If i decided to install instead of trying ubuntu this problem will remain?
<ikonia> secure remix ???
<ikonia> is that even an official ubuntu release ?
<auronandace> kenlik: we don't support remixes here
<mJayk> t
<b0ot> it doesn't allow me to do au* with sudo find . -iname au*
<ymf> auronandace: well. there's not a package called nat-source..
<eni> my pc froze and i couldn't do anything im using xubuntu 12.04 64bit on thinkpad t430s and xfce as a desktop manager. where can i find some logs that might tell me what happened?
<ikonia> b0ot: what do you want to look for
<ikonia> b0ot: just explain what you want to do
<kenlik> ikonia, it was suggest to download in official ubuntu home page as my notebook has windows 8 installed with UEFI enabled.
<b0ot> I'm just trying to understand find a bit better.... how do I search for something in my current directory and below for a case insensitive match of anything starting with autoswitch
<ikonia> kenlik: where was it suggested ?
<ikonia> b0ot: something like "find . -iname '*autoswitch* -print
<kenlik> ikonia,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI please see step 1
<Juanito_Fulencia> howdy
<kenlik> ikonia, "Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 64bit or ..."
<ikonia> kenlik: that's still not an official spin
<ikonia> kenlik: basically there is no real solid solution at the moment for secure boot from what I read
<ikonia> so everyone is trying to work a way through it
<Juanito_Fulencia> I added a modeline to get my second monitor supported, and it worked. But the image is just a little to wide so it goes outside the monitor to the left. How do i i solve this?
<kenlik> ikonia, so what you suggest to do so?
<b0ot> I guess I'm confused why: "sudo find . -iname au* -print" is invalid and i get find: paths must precede expression autoSwitch.sh but "sudo find . -iname autositch* -print" works fine
<samjack> I think is a bug in ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.jigdo
<samjack> jigdo-lite not found 42 files
<ikonia> kenlik: I don't have a solid suggestion for secure boot at this time
<b0ot> second one had autoswitch spelled correctly
<samjack>  eg: /pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-declarative_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb
<samjack> is not in the pool
<samjack> i dont know how to report that bug
<rndbit> uh uh i want to build wine on 12.10 but according to googling i need ia32-libs-dev which seems to be missing. (error X 32-bit development files not found.). anyone know what i need to build wine?
<b0ot> b0ot, here is what I mean: paste2.org/3058855 why does the more specific search work find, but the less specific search fail?
<b0ot> http://paste2.org/3058855 (added http)
<b0ot> all sorts of fail today: http://paste2.org/p/3058855
<b0ot> forgot /p/
<Absolute0> .xprofile isn't sourced when I log into awesome wm through lightdm.
<samjack> any ideas how to file that bug?
<Absolute0> I tried linking to it from ~/.xsession--no help
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, I'm constantly having issues with my touchpad (the hardware itself is fine because it works without any problems in Windows)
<hrolf> but when I use Ubuntu, after a while
<hrolf> it keeps stucking
<Absolute0> hrolf: try installing the synaptics drivers
<decci> Hi Guys, I am in search of service provider which can provide me with remote KVM so that I can install Parallels Cloud Server remotely
<hrolf> Absolute0: from where and how?
<Absolute0> hrolf: ligthdm doesn't run ~/.xprofile or ~/.xsession when loading from the awesome.desktop session
<Absolute0> s/run/source
<hrolf> Absolute0: what?
<Absolute0> oh nevermind
<Absolute0> hrolf: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<kenlik> ikonia, sorry ... i'm understanding about secure boot but it results with my networking problem? if i download ubuntu 12.10 official spin and trying it the wired net will be solved?
<hrolf> Absolute0: It says it is already the latest version
<bulletxt> hi, I'm having an issue. df -h states that my / is 100% full on about  220GB of hard disk.   I'm unable to understand where are the files thare occupying the hard disk. If i do du -sh / the total is less than 120GB........ thanks for the help
<usr13> bulletxt: Show us.
<usr13> bulletxt: df
<bulletxt> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5590553/
<selena2013> question by mistake when i installed ubuntu 12.10 i rezise the hard drive too small
<usr13> bulletxt: And that is the output of what command?
<selena2013> can i resize it for more storage ?
<bulletxt> usr13: df
<bulletxt> usr13: as root user
<usr13> bulletxt: So what is /dev/md0
<usr13> ?
<bulletxt> usr13: it's /
<unixpablo> Testando.
<selena2013> Does Justin Biever use pink Terminal ?
<usr13> I realize that the mount point is / but what type of device is it?
<bulletxt> usr13: mdadm raid1
<usr13> sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<usr13> bulletxt: show us
<ymf> now i'm clear about the problem.
<ymf> auronandace: i need to add `ip_tables` module.
<bulletxt> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5590567/
<usr13> bulletxt: It appears that you have lots of space used up, but by what... we have no way of knowing, (we don't know what you've done).  BTW, what is your native language?
<usr13>  ymf   To what ______________?
<usr13> ymf: What is your problem?
<bulletxt> usr13: I have done nothing!
<bulletxt> usr13: the OS is italian
<usr13> You might want to join #ubuntu-it
<bulletxt> usr13: well, what does the language got to do with my problem?!
<usr13> bulletxt: But, ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<usr13> du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<auronandace> !iptables | ymf
<ubottu> ymf: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<usr13> bulletxt: Language has nothing to do with your problem, the problem is mine, not yours, (I am monolingural :)
<usr13> ymf If you have a problem that you are trying to solve,  tell us what the problem is and maybe we can give you some specific advise.
<linuxfreaker> Hi
<linuxfreaker> I have installed fog server on one of Ubuntu 12.04.1.
<linuxfreaker> I have Windows Xp installed on new machine. there I am trying to open http://<ip>/fog/client its not reaching
<linuxfreaker> Do I need fog client package to be installed
<rudivs> the colour profile of Image Viewer seems to be stuffed (see http://picpaste.com/image_viewer_colour_profile-UCL0mP1V.png). any idea what could be wrong? some colours look fine, but skin tones are all purple. you can see behind the picture that thumbnails for example work fine. Gimp also fine
<m4rtins> Does anybody know why my wifi-connection is much slower in Ubuntu 12.10 than in Mac OSX? i'm running a dual boot setup on a macbook air 2013.
<streulma> if you've modified your etc network interfaces
<streulma> what's the best way to confirm ?
<streulma> shutdown -r now ? or reboot ? or etc init.d networking restart or ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0
<JuJuBee> How do I allow non root users to set a printer using cups?
<ezhilvanan> Hi, I installed gnome 2.3 on ubuntu 12.10.  i'm getting gnome login screen Now. How can i switch back to ubuntu / unity login screen again?
<IzzoDizzo> ezhilvanan : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<IzzoDizzo> and choose lightdm
<auronandace> ezhilvanan: gnome2 is no longer supported
<infinus> hello all
<ezhilvanan> thanks for your reply.. Are you sure? it won;t delete any of my datas?
<infinus> I'm having some problems with permissions, here is a screenshot, perhaps you could help? http://imageshack.us/f/29/screenshot20130306at110.png/
<KolakCC> infinus: run that application with gksudo?
<infinus> KolakCC: do you happen to know the command to run disk utility from the command line?
<KolakCC> I think it's gnome-disk-utility
<infinus> sudo: gnome-disk-utility: command not found
<KolakCC> nope, it's gnome-disks, sorry.
<infinus> k lemme try
<together> szia
<together> sztok
<infinus> gksudo appears in the launcher to the left flashes a few times then disappears
<infinus> disk utility never comes up
<infinus> is there a way to revert all system files to default permissions?
<together> kéne egy kis help egy progi elb.szta a felbontásomat és nem emlékszem melyik konfig fájlba mit kell átirni hogy visszaálljon
<together> a grafikus felbontáskezelő megfagy
<together> tudna valaki segiteni?
<e-dard> Is it simple enough to turn something into an upstart service? I'm using a python worker/queue product (rq) and the workers sit in the foreground waiting for jobs. Would be good to turn into a service
<e-dard> Basically you start a worker with $ rqworker and it sits there. Would be good to benefit from restarting the process etc if it crashes, and not having it sit in foreground
<infinus> any ideas?
<kaustubh> if i connect my usb drive before ubuntu boots, it won't find my second HDD. Second HDD is windows, ntfs, and added to fstab as /dev/sdbx . Ubuntu wont boot because its unable to mount those ntfs partitions. any workaround ??
<llutz> kaustubh: yes, don't use device-names, use UUIDs or labels in fstab
<Jon_P> hi i have a site in apache setup to /root/html but get access denied when visit site how do i give apache access to that
<kaustubh> llutz thanks... I wonder how I did not find that... :D
<kaustubh> I will try that
<infinus> :/
<infinus> anyone around can help me with ubuntu?
<h00k> !ask | infinus
<ubottu> infinus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<infinus> fair enough... though I posted the link to the screenshot some time ago, here it is again: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/screenshot20130306at110.png/
<blegat> Did you run it with gksu or not finally ?
<h00k> infinus: you may need to run that as root to format drives
<blegat> Yep, don't try to change any permissions, just run it as root
<infinus> h00k: running gksudo gnome-disks results in a "gksudo" gear icon appearing in the ubuntu launcher, flashing a few times, and disappearing. Disk Utility never appears
<Jon_P> hi i have a site in apache setup to /root/html but get access denied when visit site how do i give apache access to that
<ivotkl> Gotta rush guys. See you later. It's been a lpeasure as always. =)
<ivotkl> Gotta rush guys. See you later. It's been a pleasure as always. =)
<xxx> ping 192.168.1.14
<xxx> means
<xxx> quit
<ports> hi
<xxx> hellow
<ports> I bought a VPS that was running ubuntu 11.04 .. i got it upgraded to 12.04 ..
<ports> when I log in.. it tells me that 12.10 is available and to do a do-release-upgrade..   run that... and it says nothing is available
<xxx> ohhh ya
<ports> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  - doesnt help
<blegat> ports - do not upgrade to 12.10
<blegat> Just go to 12.04
<blegat> Open the Ubuntu Software Center
<ports> blegat:  is 12.10 a beta?
<ports> im on command line
<blegat> Kind of :D
<gyre007> whats the best way to disable service on 12.04....is it via good old update-rc.d
<gyre007> when I run it I get a message that API is not satble and will be removed ?
<gyre007> mm
<blegat> 12.04 is a LTS that means it is very stable
<blegat> And supported for 3 years
<c_randomnick> Hello
<ports> oh ok
<blegat> 12.10 is not an LTS so it is less stable and only supported for 9 months
<gyre007> blegat: whats what it says in terminal...
<gyre007> when I run it :)
<gyre007> no kidding
<ports> blegat:  so leave it alone, ok :P
<blegat> Go to Edit/Software sources
<gyre007> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<ports> blegat:  im on command line.. update manager is a GUI program
<blegat> Disable which services ?
<gyre007> mongo
<ports> nevermind
<blegat> Ah, ok
<|Anthony|> i just installed openssh-server and sshd isn't recognized with sudo service sshd restart
<|Anthony|> sshd isn't even running on boot
<jrib> |Anthony|: "ssh" not "sshd"
<|Anthony|> i need to start the daemon to listen for incoming, right?
<|Anthony|> jrea,
<hxm> hello i have an ubuntu server in a dedicated server, each time i upgrade it asks for restart, but i have many online services i wont shutdown, is really neccessary restart? can i delete that warning in the motd?
<jrib> |Anthony|: it should start automatically
<|Anthony|> er jrib
<|Anthony|> well it's not lol
<|Anthony|> hence my frustration and confusion
<jrib> |Anthony|: how are you determining it's not started?
<|Anthony|> jrib, ps aux | grep ssh
<|Anthony|> ssh shows, but not sshd
<jrib> |Anthony|: « apt-cache policy openssh-server » returns?
<blegat> sudo do-release-upgrade
<|Anthony|> jrib,  Installed
<jrib> |Anthony|: can you pastebin the actual output?
<ozhanozen> hello
<|Anthony|> jrib, http://pastebin.com/mLy5f0JP
<c_randomnick> I am very new to Ubuntu and all linux/unix
<jrib> |Anthony|: so what happens when you do "sudo service ssh start" now?
<auronandace> jrib: shouldn't that be sshd?
<|Anthony|> ssh client runs no problem
<|Anthony|> i need sshd to run
<jrib> "ssh" is the name of the service for sshd
<c_randomnick> Recently installing 12.04
<|Anthony|> jrib, ps doens't show any root owned ssh processes
<jrib> |Anthony|: ok but what happened when you ran it?
<|Anthony|> ssh start/running, process 6109
<jrib> |Anthony|: what's the output of « ps -ef | grep 6109 »?
<c_randomnick> What is the best suggestion to do immediatly after installation finished?
<jrib> c_randomnick: use your OS :)
<|Anthony|> jrib, only shows the grep call
<|Anthony|> :/
<qqz> when installing on SSD, do I have to set the inode size to a multiple of 4096?
<jrib> |Anthony|: does /usr/sbin/sshd exist?
<qqz> jrib: which sshd
<|Anthony|> jrib, sure does
<jrib> |Anthony|: just to make sure... "ssh localhost" fails, correct?
<|Anthony|> port 22 connection refused
<jrib> |Anthony|: run "sudo /usr/bin/sshd -d"
<|Anthony|> ha
<|Anthony|> config file error
<|Anthony|> :/
<|Anthony|> bugger
<c_randomnick> jrib Thanks much. But how to use it best way? No antivirus needed? Or firewall?
<jrib> c_randomnick: just learn how to properly install software using the repositories and you should be ok
<jrib> !software | c_randomnick
<ubottu> c_randomnick: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jrib> !virus | c_randomnick
<ubottu> c_randomnick: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jrib> !firewall | c_randomnick
<ubottu> c_randomnick: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<ozhanozen> How can i install a program from a tar.gz file (kompozer)
<ozhanozen> ?
<jrib> !compile | ozhanozen
<pvl1> hey all, im trying to install lubuntu, and when i try to set up my / partition, it subtracts a megabyte... 7168 becomes 7167
<ubottu> ozhanozen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<pvl1> is that bad?
<c_randomnick> Thank you and your nice bot for support. Stupid questions exists forever.
<pvl1> should partition sizes always be divisble by 4
<SuperLag> other than disabling swap... anyone found a workaround to the issue with the ubuntu installer hanging?
<Darkstar1> hi all I think some upgrade botched the window manage on my system Everytime the system boots now, I just get a command prompt
<Darkstar1> How can I start the window manager?
<Hammerhead2011-S> Hi all
<blegat> Hi
<pvl1> SuperLag, there is non, unless you enable swap on a different drive
<Hammerhead2011-S> I upgraded to secure 12.10 and now the USB network adapters I use do not work any ideas?
<pvl1> Darkstar1, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<pvl1> Darkstar1, oh u just wanna start it? what ver ubuntu
<Hammerhead2011-S> Sorry not an upgrade a brand new install
<Darkstar1> pvl1: 12.04
<kaustubh> better you downgrade to 12.04
<servvs> what would be a good way to make an executable auto launch on ssh login? also if it is closed then they should be logged out of ssh
<kaustubh> servvs add that executable to your ~/.bashrc
<c_randomnick> c'yall
<Darkstar1> HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYA: You should know I sang your name in my head like the outcast song :)
<pvl1> Darkstar1, try sudo service lightdm restart
<servvs> and that does everythign I will need it to?
<pvl1> Darkstar1, or just write unity and hit enter
<Darkstar1> tried the first
<HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYA> Darkstar1 :)
<Darkstar1> pvl1: compiz(core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0
<servvs> kaustubh, I don't really understand where I would add it
<discodeer> Hey guys! Can anyone recommend similar panel softwares to "tint2" that might be compatible with LXDE? :)
<pvl1> Darkstar1, do u have integrated graphics or a gpu? i would just try to reconfigure all packages first
<Darkstar1> pvl1: discrete. Though I can't remember what card it is.
<Darkstar1> but it's been working fine until now. I can even VNC into the system
<kaustubh> servvs you must be having a file in your home directory for ex. /home/kaustubh/.bashrc
<skullboy83> hi all
<pvl1> Darkstar1, hm did u mess with the compiz config file at all
<kaustubh> servvs open that file and add whatever command you would like to run to the end of the file for ex. /bin/wow
<Darkstar1> pvl1: nope. It's mostly headless system. I haven't had to loginto it locally just over the local net most of the time
<kaustubh> hello skullboy83
<servvs> oh ok thanks kaustubh
<Darkstar1> pvl1: ran an update then upgrade a few days back via terminal
<kaustubh> try that and let me know
<crevillo> hello, just updated my php and my vesions in ubuntu 10.04, but now i'm getting this error running php -cli   libmysqlclient_r.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<crevillo> any ideas?
<kaustubh> servvs but the command will run on every login of that user and not only on ssh logins
<crevillo> any packages providing that?
<servvs> kaustubh would there be a good way to exit the ssh connection if a program is closed?
<pvl1> Darkstar1, PM me please
<geartrooper> greetings, is there a helpful website to change my smartphone to run Ubuntu?
<jpds> geartrooper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<geartrooper> ty jpds
<kaustubh> servvs I did not understand you question
<servvs> if the program is closed the ssh connection should abort. I think I can do it in my program though
<kaustubh> servvs you will ssh, then you will run a program and you want ssh session to exit after the program stops?
<servvs> correct
<geartrooper> has anyone had success changing a huawei ascend to ubuntu?
<kaustubh> servvs what kind of program is it?
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<servvs> kaustubh, its a chat program/server I am developing in python for a learning experience. The only reason I want ssh set up is because a lot of my friends don't use a posix compatible os and the program won't work on windows
<discodeer> No one here has messed around with different panel softwares?
<auronandace> !docks | discodeer
<ubottu> discodeer: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<kaustubh> ok. servvs I don't know python much, however you might want to try out simple command exit to exit the shell which will disconnect ssh
<discodeer> yea, I'm using Docky but I need panel software for various indicators
<kaustubh> I don't know how does one do that in python though
<discodeer> Is there a way to integrate language switching button in Docky?
<kaustubh> discodeer you might want to setup ubuntu hotkey for language changes maybe??
<kaustubh> Bye guys!! Happy opensourcing!!!
<Lord-Readman> Can someone please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguagePackTranslationDeadline and place year information in there
<Lord-Readman> it makes no sense
<Lord-Readman> still needs updating but i found my answer on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<geartrooper> anyone here currently developing the touch phone ubuntu software?  I have some questions
<geartrooper> free ones
<elijah> How would I upgrade NetworkManager from 0.9.4.0 (precise/12.04) to 0.9.8.0. It was working fine for a long time but now cannot maintain a connection for long. I want to upgrade but don't know the best way.
<qdb> hello what is %u in ubuntu default launchers ? nautilus %u , firefox %u . what disadvantages if i remove that ?
<Rokkross> qdb: If it works, don't touch it.
<qdb> Rokkross, i want to make custom launcher " firefox -no-remote -p default " etc should i set somewhere there "%u" and why
<tgm4883> qdb, if I had to guess, %u would be for URI
<jrib> qdb: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/1.1/ar01s06.html
<Juanito_Fulencia> If i have a package that ubuntu claims is broken, but it isnt.. How can i make ubuntu think it is correct ?
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: give more details
<Juanito_Fulencia> Otherwise it will get autoremoved
<antz> on /etc/init.d/   whats the difference between networking and network-manager. who is in charge of network?
<Juanito_Fulencia> jrib: I have steam installed and it works perfectly. But when i try to install something in synaptic or apt it wants to remove it.
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: pastebin
<Juanito_Fulencia> jrib: What do you want pasted? The apt-get output?
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: input and output, yes
<llutz> antz: both, one for the ifupdown controlled things, and the other... for networkmanager
<Juanito_Fulencia> apt-get install yakuake results in: The following packages have unmet dependencies: steam-launcher : Depends: zenity but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)..
<Juanito_Fulencia> I have zenity and libgtk-3-0 blacklisted. Ans steam works just fine without them
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: why do you have them blacklisted?
<Juanito_Fulencia> I dont want to install them
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: yes, but why?
<Juanito_Fulencia> It is a precaution so i do not install any gtk3 applications by misstake
<Juanito_Fulencia> so, can i tell ubuntu that steam is actually correctly installed?
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: because you just don't want gtk3?  If that's the case, then your best bet is to modify the steam-launcher package so that it doesn't have those dependencies.  Though that probably means you are missing out on some functionality of the package.  The package *is not* correctly installed because its dependencies are not satisfied
<Juanito_Fulencia> No the only missing functionality is according to the other at ubuntu-steam only some progressbar har i have never seen anyways
<ghorom> I like potatoes
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: yes.
<Superuser1> hello
<jrib> Juanito_Fulencia: my advice would be to install zenity.  But if you insist on not doing so, then  your options are to either modify the package or use equivs.  Both of which are not ideal
<Juanito_Fulencia> I guess i could just make a script to reinstall steam every time i want to game... That would be faster
<Superuser1> portforwarding in ubuntu, anyone?
<Rokkross> Superuser1: That's something you do on your router.
<Rokkross> It doesn't have much to do with your OS. I mean, you need a static IP, but that's easy to set up.
<Superuser1> how?
<Rokkross> Well I don't know. It's your router.
<Superuser1> help me
<Rokkross> Do you know how to access the web interface for your router?
<Juanito_Fulencia> Superuser1: Your router came with a manual, and all routers are different.
<Superuser1> nope. i am a newb to this stuff
<Rokkross> Usually though, you'll find something along the lines of "port forwarding" or "virtual servers"
<Rokkross> In which you'll put in external port start/end, internal port start/end, and the local IP of the machine you're forwarding ports to.
<Rokkross> Again, you need it to be a static IP. If you're trying to do this on a laptop that you use outside of the house I'd just forget about it if I were you.
<Juanito_Fulencia> Rokkross: You could use dhcp with binding to the mac adress if the router supports it.
<woo> Juanito_Fulencia: mac to port?
<Rokkross> Right, I don't think mine does so I wouldn't know how to go about doing that :P
<David^^> is there any cli tool that can identify the hard drive in my machine?
<llutz> David^^: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdX
<ghorom> I like potatoes
<ghorom> !porn
<woo> David^^:  /dev/disk/by-label/ and tab thru
<Juanito_Fulencia> woo: Mac adress of the NIC
<woo> David^^: or lshw
<woo> Juanito_Fulencia: Nic of Host cpu?
<woo> Juanito_Fulencia: cool
<woo> Juanito_Fulencia: that improves dynamic on lan
<woo> Juanito_Fulencia: would also make it easy to mask a mim
<ghorom> any potato lovers here?
<llutz> ghorom: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<David^^> llutz woo : thanks
<ghorom> yes llutz , I want to know how to embed a kernel into a potato device
<llutz> stop your nonsense here
<acolytetojippity> can't tell if serious or not...
<woo> acolytetojippity: me either
<acolytetojippity> there isn't any like, open source platform with the codename potato, right?
<acolytetojippity> like, that's not a thing, is it?
<ghorom> debian 3 is potato
<llutz> acolytetojippity: potato was an early debian release name
<acolytetojippity> seriously?  lol.
<Rokkross> ghorom: Find a large potato and carve it into a raspberry pi case.
<woo> Rokkross: just slide a usb w/ a cable out the top
<acolytetojippity> accrding to wikipedia, 2.2 was potato.
<ghorom> sorry, made a mistake
<keithzg> Debian release names are based off of Toy Story, so "potato" actually makes sense as a release name.
<woo> anyone wanna help me get vnc to work from fedora to ubuntu?
<Juanito_Fulencia> Btw i just removed the entry of zenity from steam-launcher in /var/lib/dkpg/status and now it wont bother me again about that.
<Juanito_Fulencia> keithzg: potato has allready been used
<Juanito_Fulencia> sid will never go away though as he is the kid that comes around and breaks everything.
<nils___> is there some way I can use the regular 12.10 DVD and install on RAID / LVM?
<keithzg> Juanito_Fulencia: Yeah, I know actually, I was just responding to acolytetojippity's incredulity about the name.
<Juanito_Fulencia> keithzg: oh, i see
<qdb> thank you ,  jrib
<ner0x> How, on ubuntu one, can I provide a list of files/directories to ignore?
<bsnl> Still trying to install the program from last night, It had a music issue commonly associated with ubuntu usage and i'm trying to follow these directions here to fix it but I need help
<bsnl> Correction- Program is installed, but the musics not working and I have to trouble shoot it
<bsnl> http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/osx-linux.html is what i'm trying to install and i'm stuck on step "Open a terminal and change the directory to the download destination.
<ghorom> my machine has two graphic cards, the powerful one does not work by default in windows, but when I run ubuntu, the fans work hard and the machine gets so hot andd the battery goes off so soon.
<petafile> I'm trying to change my shell, but chsh -s /bin/bash give me an error user does not exist in /etc/passwd.  Is there a way around this?
<suore> Hello, how change ubuntu name in nerwork?
<Guest97239> ciao
<Guest97239> list
<llutz> Peanut: as user "chsh -s /bin/bash" or "sudo chsh -s /bin/bash username"
<llutz> petafile: ^^
<petafile> llutz: that's exactly what I ran, and it gave me the /etc/passwd error.  I'm NOT in /etc/passwd for some reason
<llutz> petafile: getent passwd username
<pin> test
<petafile> llutz that all looks right to me
<misterz3d> #irc
<misterz3d> ops
<petafile> llutz: how do I modify that then?
<[snake]> is there a way to install a minimal version of gnome3. like no extra applications like the official gnome calendar or w/e. i already have stuff fo all that.
<[snake]> ?
<bsnl> The download destination/directory of the downloaded file was identified in used in command this is what the terminal gave me
<llutz> petafile: "sudo usermod -s /bin/bash username"
<petafile> llutz: I have sudo access, but why can't I change my OWN shell without it? (just curious)
<llutz> petafile: honestly, idk. i never had seen that issue
<petafile> hmm.  Weird.  Thanks
<bsnl> Oh sweet nvm figured it out
<bsnl> Looks like just bravely jumping in and trusting yourself is the way around any linux issue
<Kruppt> suore: You want to change hostname? edit the /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts file to change ...take note of current name and change likewise
<[snake]> like idk. in gentoo there is emerge gnome-light or something.
<[snake]> maybe there is a way to do it with aptitude
<suore> Kruppt, im afraid by console, is possible by clicking by gui?
<Kruppt> suore:there may be, but I'm not familiar with the GUI tools to do so.
<bsnl> bsnl@bsnl-Inspiron-1525:~/Downloads$ cd avbin-linux-x86-32-7
<bsnl> bsnl@bsnl-Inspiron-1525:~/Downloads/avbin-linux-x86-32-7$ sudo ./install.sh
<bsnl> bsnl@bsnl-Inspiron-1525:~/Downloads/avbin-linux-x86-32-7$
<bsnl> Does this mean it installed? The directory isn't showing anything
<woo> ! pastebin | bsnl
<ubottu> bsnl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<N2ghtCrawler> I'd like to set up a mail server for MFP machines to use for outgoing mail. Can some one point me to a good guide for a outgoing-email-only-server?
<llutz> !info ssmtp | N2ghtCrawler
<ubottu> N2ghtCrawler: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-7 (quantal), package size 43 kB, installed size 8 kB
<llutz> N2ghtCrawler: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html
<N2ghtCrawler> llutz: thanks! Will have a look!
<llutz> N2ghtCrawler: there are also msmtp, nullmailer as simple "sendmail" solutions
<bsnl> There you go Woo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591047/  and this was the command trying to match up with the instructions posted HERE- http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/osx-linux.html  instructions for linux step 2 with avbin installation
<skulltip> if i get an asus, wipe it and install ubuntu on it.. could i run games and apps such as steam and blender, or will it only work on i386/x64?
<woo> skulltip: back up /dev/sda before you wipe it
<skulltip> i'm reading 12.10 can be installed though, is it emulating x86 since the asus is atom based?
<llutz> skulltip: atom is x86
<tgm4883> skulltip, the atom is an x86/64 processor
<skulltip> ohh cool
<skulltip> atom is like intel or amd then
<tgm4883> atom is made by intel
<llutz> skulltip: no, atom is like pentium, celeron. a cpu-family by intel
<woo> llutz: how is steam under an atom processor?
<llutz> idk, i don't play games
<woo> skulltip: if you just want games then I would back that sda up first
<N2ghtCrawler> llutz: If I understand correctly, none of those servers relay mail? They can USE a relay but I want to BE the relay.
<skulltip> ok ty
<bsnl> Does the command log I posted look like it installed? I think it did
<llutz> N2ghtCrawler: oh, ok. sry i got you wrong then
<woo> skulltip: what gpu are you running on the atom machine?
<llutz> N2ghtCrawler: you asked about "outgoing-email-only-server",that not a relay
<Knoob> wut
<N2ghtCrawler> llutz: sorry, I was unclear. I want to relay emails from MFP machines.
<bsnl> nevermind, I got to work. Woohoo!
<bsnl> Troubleshooting linux is the most fun thing ever
<llutz> N2ghtCrawler: just install postfix or exim4. there should be howtos on the wiki
<MakiAto> tasa!
<bsnl> What are some really good guides you guys would suggest for getting a good handle on linux? I want to do more with this system but my knowledge is limited
<MakiAto> tada!
<jrib> !rute | bsnl
<ubottu> bsnl: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<llutz> N2ghtCrawler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4 , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<bsnl> sweet thanks jrib
<jrib> bsnl: rute gives a very broad intro to a lot of topics
<Taev> how do i add a desktop icon in KDE
<Taev> i want to create an icon for terminal
<bsnl> Nice jrib. Welp, I know what i'm doing this afternoon
<Taev> but the only options i get are run command, add widget, add panel
<nate_h> is there anyway to provide a package-selection file when removing packages?  resolvconf always has a dialog box which the user simply presses ok on, but this prevents me from scripting its removal
<goantaflorin> hello
<Taev> also how do i align the desktop icons in KDE?
<goantaflorin> sound problem ubuntu 12.04
<setra> I like to replace a string in a file.txt with multiple lines generated in a bash script on the fly VAR="line1 <return>line2...etc.linex", how can I do that.
<davis776> Hello, when I lock my 12.10 with ctrl+alt+l screen is still on for few minutes, can I set it to turn off immediately?
<magichands> is there some saner way to manage package versions?
<magichands> it seems like I need a PPA for almost everything
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<s0r1n> hello from romania
<magichands> is there some sane way to have multiple php versions installed currently?
<ubuntu22> I am getting errors when trying to update my 12.04 - Update Manager is erroring with Not all updates can be installed, and I cannot install new linux headers
<setra> anybody with sed experience, or better ideas?
<pseudonymous> In hopes of not getting a 'rtfm' - how the heck do I disable a service right here now using that damnable upstart ? SystemD has straightforward syntax but skimming through the upstart manual I still have no answer, it's a mess :(
<pseudonymous> (I'm looking to disable whoopsie and cron and not have them resurrect on me)
<tgm4883> pseudonymous, that sounds like a question for #upstart
<pseudonymous> Why's there even a channel for that, it's not like anyone but ubuntu uses this trash :(
<tgm4883> pseudonymous, ???
<guide_X> how do I enable scrollbars in ubuntu 12.10? i'm using xfce
<pseudonymous> tgm4883: Nevermind, I'm just crying/lamenting, I had to run ubuntu on this server due to some annoying proprietary driver and so I'm stuck with upstart, it's impossible to figure out compared to systemD or initD
<guide_X> in the file manager
<tgm4883> pseudonymous, to each his own
<guide_X> anyone know how to do it? I can't get to the bottom of any window
<tgm4883> guide_X, perhaps #xubuntu knows
<pseudonymous> tgm4883: anything that forces a 100+ page manual on you to stop a service is bad, no matter what it can do otherwise
<Akshayr> i installd virtual box through Software center and now i want to remove it ... how should I ?
<tgm4883> pseudonymous, I don't think I understand. You don't need a 100+ page manual to stop a service (service <SERVICE> stop)
<guide_X> +1, tired of reading hundred page manuals so I can do one simple thing heh
<streulma> looking for a ubuntu to run on Pentium 3
<tgm4883> guide_X, that is what ctrl+f is for?
<tgm4883> or ToC
<tgm4883> streulma, probably #xubuntu
<guide_X> still
<mrmcgibby> after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 successfully, the next upgrade (to 11.10?) fails to boot.  Where should I start?  I'm using software raid which I suspect is the issue.
<guide_X> although service (service) stop shouldn't be hard
<tgm4883> guide_X, I'd rather have 100 pages of documentation than zero
<guide_X> true
<tgm4883> guide_X, and there is far too many projects with zero documentation
<guide_X> that's very true too..
<DoWhileGeek> you know what to do https://www.change.org/petitions/skype-update-the-linux-and-mac-clients-to-match-windows
<tgm4883> DoWhileGeek, good luck getting microsoft to do that
<DoWhileGeek> sometimes nagging works
<Akshayr> quit()
<Akshayr> quit
<tgm4883> DoWhileGeek, millions of dollars in fines doesn't even work with microsoft
<DoWhileGeek> maybe they just dont know how much the users on these platforms want updates?
<DoWhileGeek> they stand to make as much money from us as windows users
<tgm4883> DoWhileGeek, maybe they just don't care?
<KHendrik> hi folks
<KHendrik> I just got a new pc and its the first i own with efi and secure boot ... is there anything i need to take care of before installing ubuntu (i want to remove Windows 8 during install)
<suolakurkku_> o/
<tgm4883> KHendrik, IIRC, 12.04.2 and 12.10 both work OOTB with secure boot, that said, I had to disable secure boot on my dell laptop when installing 12.10
<KHendrik> tgm4883, is there any advantage in using secure boot?
<tgm4883> personally, I say no
<sysop2> hi
<sysop2> is there anyway to synchronize the same command across two boxes?  other than making sure their clocks are synced and croning them at the same time.
<skulltip> sorry woo, i got pulled away. what gpu on the atom machine?
<KHendrik> tgm4883, ok the live cd boots successfully with secureboot enabled so i guess the installer should be fine too
<tgm4883> KHendrik, yea should be fine then
<tgm4883> sysop2, is this a one time thing, or something that reoccurs
<guide_X> hmm does anyone know how to enable scrollbars in ubuntu 12.10?
<tgm4883> sysop2, and what is your margin of error on the time
<KHendrik> hmm I've got an 256GB SSD and 2TB HDD how would i normally go with partitioning?
<woo> KHendrik: um RAID?
<KHendrik> woo, I was thinking the SSD for / and HDD for /home/ but it might be a bit much 256GB for / without home
<tgm4883> KHendrik, I've got a much smaller SSD, but I did /home and / on SSD, and then mounted the HDD and gave permission to my  user for that
<skulltip> anyone have ubuntu running on asus tf700, if so how does it perform with applications, memory, power usage, etc
<tgm4883> then used the HDD for large storage files (media/vms)
<alainus> i am trying to add the new apt repositories for postgresql, and they suggest using http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/quantal-pgdg (I'm using quantal). However, the repository only has until precise. is it safe to just replace the keyword and use the repo for precise?
<theadmin> alainus: Quite likely not.
<theadmin> alainus: Postgres is in the Ubuntu repos, why not just use that?
<KHendrik> tgm4883, sounds like a good idea.
<alainus> theadmin, because i tried installing hstore from the postgresql-contrib-9.2 and it doesn't show under /usr/share/postgresql/9.2/contrib .. so i was trying to add the recommended apt repo from postgres and try to reinstall postgresql-contrib-9.2
<alainus> but seems i should just go to 9.1 =(
<tgm4883> alainus, what exactly are you trying to do?
<theadmin> alainus: You don't always need the newest version of whatever for it to work.
<alainus> tgm4883, just updgrade to postgres 9.2
<tgm4883> alainus, " postgresql-contrib-9.2 and it doesn't show under /usr/share/postgresql/9.2/contrib"   what are you looking for?
<guide_X> is there some kind of trick to get the scrollwheel on my mouse to work?
<tgm4883> alainus, quantal has 9.2, so you should just need to apt-get install it
<tgm4883> alainus, wait, my bad
<tgm4883> aparently my brain doesn't work, it has 9.1
<alainus> tgm4883, i'm looking for hstore
<Novus> ubuntu alt channel for chat?
<streulma> it's not good to install postgresql and Tomcat just from the packages of Ubuntu
<streulma> I know ot from GIS poeple
<streulma> people
<alainus> i'll just go with 9.1 for now
<tgm4883> alainus, /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/hstore.so
<tgm4883> alainus, I'd imagine it's in a similar place for 9.2
<Novus> Question - Will ubuntu have an app store like android and crapple?
<Novus> for their new phone?
<SierraAR> I'd think it'd be similar to the ubuntu software center in 12.04/12.10
<Novus> I'm a dev for portable games and I'll be damned if I ever do anythign for apple, but I am looking to widden my market
<tgm4883> I'd imagine they'd just write a phone interface for USC
<xangua> !phone | Novus
<ubottu> Novus: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Novus> I am launching a windows app port this week and was looking into them next
<Novus> nice
<H0r1ZoN> With Mir, Seems like Canonical wants everything in-house.
<Novus> the apps?
<H0r1ZoN> The doubth is if it will be a success.
<tgm4883> no, the apps won't all be in house
<tgm4883> H0r1ZoN, is being a bit random and OT
<Novus> i only made $500 bucks on 1 game so far and it's pissing me off for the dev time put in
<tgm4883> Novus, what game?
<Novus> Future ops
<tgm4883> Novus, on android?
<Novus> yes
<mJayk> win 5
<tgm4883> Novus, just looking at it now. It isn't my type of game, but it seems premium users don't get much extra? just sooner access to new features?
<Novus> yes,. working on a map system that users can build their own levels soon with premade models
<Novus> that wil be in the pro version
<timindaburgh> I'm trying to print via LAN from a laptop with U12.10 onto a Canon MF4880dw ImageCLASS printer. Canon does not offer drivers and I can't get anything to work. Ideas?
<bobka> I'm installing server 12.04 LTS. I have the non-free driver I need (rt73.bin) on a usb stick as installation requests. But installation doesn't proceed: mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed. Invalid argument. And later; { phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. }  Many t&e later, I ask should I copy the driver from usb stick to /lib/firmware, and go back to "detect network hardware"? If yes, how? Tha
<tgm4883> timindaburgh, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/234196/trying-to-setup-a-cannon-image-class-mf4880dw-printer
<timindaburgh> tgm4883 I'll try that now.
<Guest20690> fu
<Guest20690> killkillkill
<timindaburgh> tgm4883 I've downloaded the file from Canon. Now, when I add the printer on my U12.10 by looking for the PPD file, I'm not able to find it in the 32-bit_Driver folder. What must I do next?
<ccvvcc> how to format c text in nano?
<auronandace> ccvvcc: format?
<dward> is the drive encryption type from the live cd just luks
<ccvvcc> arrange by blocks nests
<leptone> does anyone know how to setup aptana for django development? i am unable to open certain folders in my project.
<zyngawow> Can anyone here help with AWS?
<Dartellum> Hello, does anyone have a good reason to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<auronandace> Dartellum: more recent apps
<TraN> Good evening, or whatever time it is at your place =) So, im running windows 8, but growing tired of it, though I will probably need it for a while still, for gaming and such, so I am about to try dual booting it with ubuntu. Anything in particular I should consider before installing?
<timindaburgh> tgm4883: I've tried to install the MF4880DW driver without luck. I first tried in the ADD PRINTER within U12.10, then I tried to use a browser using localhost:631. When trying the latter, I get "Unable to add printer: Unable to copy interface script - No such file or directory" using any PPD file from Canon. Any suggestions of what to try next?
<auronandace> !uefi | TraN
<ubottu> TraN: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TraN> heh, thanks :)
<SuperLag> I've got two displays. I have it configured with arandr. I'm just not sure where to put the shell script that it creates, so that the settings persist on boot.
<ioria> TraN: meaning, uefi it's a nightmare
<TraN> so Ive read, but I didnt really 100% understand what it does..
<enav> Heloo, i got $300 and i need a laptop to do web development with 4GB of ram, any recommendation where i can get a new laptop for that max price ?????
<DJones> enav: Ask in ##hardware
<ioria> TraN: the problem is the MBR, master boot record, required by grub
<TraN> ioria, what about it?
<sweb> how can i set cache server to my local system. using ubuntu 12.10 server
<sweb> i'v install bind9
<escott> ioria, TraN UEFI doesn't have an MBR
<Sornaensis> web development requires at least 8gb of ram, sorry
<TraN> >_< ouch.
<ioria> TraN: grub is the boot oader of Ubu, but uefi has no mbr
<bekks> Even UEFI has an MBR - it is the first logical block of a disk.
<guide_X> how do I get my mouses scrollwheel to work in ubuntu 12.10?
<ioria> TraN: grub is the boot loader of Ubu, but uefi has no mbr
<leptone> has anyone setup aptana before?
<guide_X> i've installed aptana under windows (unfortunetly)
<TraN> same here. didnt think it worked great though.
<guide_X> it was pretty horrible and slow
<auronandace> leptone: what is it?
<guide_X> I like geany :)
<fourq> Is it possible to create an image of my ubuntu install after I have everything setup the way I want it, so that I can re-install at anytime? Also adding incrementals to it when I add more that I want on the image?
<ntzrmtthihu777> fourq: remastersys
<ioria> TraN: you should convert your hd
<leptone> Aptana is an IDE i think specifically for web dev. ive got it dset up but am expirencing a very strange issue.
<TraN> but following this guide about installing with uefi will work, or is one of those annyoing "will sometimes work"?
<fourq> ntzrmtthihu777: ty
<ntzrmtthihu777> TraN: there is always a risk doing anything.
<escott> TraN, a number of the UEFI implementations out there are broken in subtle ways
<ioria> TraN: really, i have no uefi, but if it's reccomended it should work :P
<escott> TraN, i would certainly recommend disabling secure boot
<bsnl> Why do people prefer Gentoo?
<jman074> holy crap there are a lot of people in this room how is it possible to get any help in here. lol
<DJones> bsnl: You should ask that in #gentoo
<auronandace> bsnl: this channel is for ubuntu help
<jrib> bsnl: ask the people who prefer it :)  You could try #ubuntu-offtopic but that's probably not the best place
<bsnl> Oh there's a gentoo channel? thanks, i'll go there
<leptone> I am unable to view the contents of /workspace/mysite/mysite from aptana (or eclipse with the aptana plugin) but i can view contents of othe folders for instance /workspace/mysite/polls/ (going thro django polls tutorial)
<TraN> escott: yes, that certainly seems like a good thing then.. but how will it affect my winblow?
<TraN> +s
<sweb> any one ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jman074: ask. If there were noone here no one could help you. the strength of ubuntu is the community
<escott> TraN, you won't be booting with secure boot, thats the only difference
<jrib> leptone: what happens when you try to view them?  Can you ls the directory in a terminal?
<jman074> NTZ if your not busy could you i pm you for some help
<guide_X> so anyone know how to enable the mouse scroll wheel in ubuntu 12.10
<TraN> escott: I see.. well, if its as easy as that, then I will just go ahead and disable it I guess..?
<guide_X> or some kind of special trick to make the scroll wheel work?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jman074: it is usual to settle out in channel, so others can see and learn, but its ok.
<auronandace> guide_X: they should just work, unless you got some special sort of gamers mouse
<leptone> jrib, i can acces the DIR via termianl no problem. in eclipse or aptanta  i see the mysite/mysite directory but rather than have a triangle "drop down toggle" like the mysite/polls directory the mysite/mysite is an icon of a folder. but i cant open the folder and edit its contents. like if i double click on it nothing opens or changes
<sweb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/264827/changing-name-server-to-local
<guide_X> nope it's a regular old mouse
<guide_X> with a scrollwheel
<guide_X> an logitech rx1500
<rndbit> hey any of you fine people know workaround for wine failing to detect libosmesa on ubuntu?
<guide_X> it's in virtual box as well
<auronandace> rndbit: is mesa installed?
<rndbit> sure is
<jrib> leptone: strange.  Is there anything peculiar about these directories?  Are they maybe symlinks?  What's ls -ld mysite/mysite return?
<rndbit> as far as i gathered its wine problem, but in #winehq everyone is asleep
<rndbit> /home/rndbit/wine-git/conftest.c:171: undefined reference to `glAccum'
<ntzrmtthihu777> windows version of unetbootin can burn an iso to a hard-drive partition, linux's does not. is there a way you can figure this in linux?
<leptone> jrib, drwxrwxr-x 2 casey casey 4096 Mar  6 11:05 .
<auronandace> rndbit: wine-git? so you are not using the wine from the repos?
<fisch246> anyone know how to manually uninstall a program? I installed spotweb and it got corrupted in the install. so now any sort of uninstall won't work unless i manually just start deleting packages. would removing the bin be enough for ubuntu not to notice it? once i get ubuntu to not notice it, i can move onto removing the install folder.
<rndbit> im compiling my own
<leptone> jrib, symlinks?
<rndbit> want to apply some patches
<d3c0> django and apache2?
<ntzrmtthihu777> fisch246: how do you mean not notice it
<fisch246> ntzrmtthihu777: it tries to update and such, which creates a broken package system
<jrib> leptone: never mind, your ls output indicates it's not a symlink.  Have you tried renaming it?  Could be some sort of weird bug because the parent directory has the same name
<auronandace> fisch246: manually deleting things will very likely confuse dpkg and mess up your system
<ioria> fisch246: if you download and compile a package you can use make unistall, and in the README or INSTALL you should find info
<Tracker> need help switching to apache2-mpm-worker and php5-fpm .. currently on mpm-prefork and php and everything works.. but want to upgrade to mpm-worker and php5-fpm so installed package mpm-worker and it autoremoves php5apachemodule and then when trying to configure php5-fpm with mod_fastcgi or fcgid php is still browser download or plain text... not executed.. with mpm-worker .. whats wrong..ö
<Tracker> anyone? no errors in logs.
<guide_X> so does anyone know how to troubleshoot the mouse scrollwheel? I can't get it to work at all.. I have a normal laser mouse with two buttons
<ntzrmtthihu777> apt-get remove -f package
<ntzrmtthihu777> should force the removal
<jrib> guide_X: see if anything is registered when you scroll in an "xev" window
<guide_X> hmm ok
<timindaburgh> Still trying to install ImageCLASS MF4450 drivers on my U12.10 to print on a LAN-connected ImageCLASS MF4880dw. When I try to install the 32-bit driver, I get the error: "Unable to open PPD file - Missing asterisk in column 1 on line 1... etc." Can anyone offer suggestions?
<guide_X> no nothing
<jxshxx> Could have sworn setting up dual boot w/ xp used to be easier.  Did the steps change from Live CD?
<jrib> guide_X: what ubuntu version? What mouse?
<fisch246> (solved) the command apt-get remove -f, did what i wanted
<guide_X> ubuntu 12.10, logitech rx1500
<fisch246> Thanks!
<fisch246> ntzrmtthihu777: cheers
<leptone> jrib, i believe thats how it works. i think it has something to do with the way i migrated it to eclipse bc i just create a new project with in eclipse an i am able to view the contents of test/test id really like it if i didnt have to start the django tutorial over after recreating the project within eclipse
<ntzrmtthihu777> I guess that did it
<jrib> leptone: I don't know anything about eclipse so don't really have anything else to suggest unfortunately
<huge> zz
<leptone> jrib, np thanks for help.
<jrib> guide_X: have you ruled out a hardware problem?
<guide_X> well the mouse works fine in windows
<guide_X> scrollwheel works and such
<jrib> guide_X: you can try playing with xinput (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input) but I don't know exactly what you need to do
<guide_X> ok cool
<guide_X> oh i've also tried other mice, forgot to mention
<guide_X> I tried another simple  microsoft mouse with laser and scrollwheel as well
<jrib> guide_X: and the other mouse worked ok?
<guide_X> it works fine, except for the scroll wheel of course
<jrib> guide_X: hmm.
<guide_X> it doesn't work just like the other mouse,
<guide_X> but works in windows as well
<auronandace> guide_X: do you have a custom xorg.conf?
<guide_X> hmm not that I know of
<guide_X> no one else uses the linux install except for me, but I didn't edit the xorg.conf
<Mishke> which last ubuntu version with gnome?
<n-iCe> 12.10
<auronandace> guide_X: by default there is no xorg.conf but some graphics drivers do generate one
<guide_X> Mishke: you can still use gnome shell in 12.10
<Mishke> guide_X: i want use gnome 2
<auronandace> Mishke: gnome2 is dead, move on
<guide_X> I have a 11.04 with gnome 2 sitting around
<Mishke> auronandace: gnome3 is dead too, but many users use this :)
<auronandace> Mishke: no, gnome3 is actively developed
<guide_X> bleh gnome3, bleh gnome shell ... gnome 2 :>
<auronandace> guide_X: 11.04 is no longer supported
<guide_X> I agree with mishke on this one
<Mishke> auronandace: i dont like gnome3, he dead!
<guide_X> yeah... it's the only one I know of is the only reason I mention it
<auronandace> Mishke: then use something else
<Mishke> its can be on develop, but its dead
<Mishke> auronandace: gnome2!
<Mishke> gnome2 is alive!
<subcool> what folder do i go in on a liveusb to find my user/home directory?
<auronandace> Mishke: stop being silly, there are others to choose from: kde, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<guide_X> Mishke: according to this article, you can use gnome2 with 12.10 http://dijks.wordpress.com/2012/11/17/install-gnome-2-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<guide_X> but I haven't tried it :>
<zyngawow> does something connected to the internet always respond to pings?
<Mishke> guide_X: now u using gnome2?
<guide_X> on 11.04
<auronandace> guide_X: that is a very bad idea
<guide_X> I'm sure it is :>
<guide_X> I have an 11.04 and a 12.10, on 12.10 I use unity and xfce, but on 11.04, I use gnome2
<guide_X> the 11.04 I can't get rid of or replace
<guide_X> it's just stuck the way it is forever
<styler2go> Hello :)
<styler2go> Can someone explain me what the yellow indicator mean? http://styler2go.de/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/fw_conntrack-day.png
<styler2go> what does "time_wait" exactly tell me?
<guide_X> mishke wants to use gnome2 for the same reason why people hate windows8, because it's what they're used to I think..
<guide_X> plus the gnome shell has some kind of weird flickering problem , at least for me
<auronandace> guide_X: that doesn't change the fact that it is no longer supported here
<guide_X> that's true
<robert_me-5> Hello, annyone know how to configure Pidgin for facebook chat
<Mishke> guide_X can i send PM you?
<guide_X> hmm mishke my pm is currently broken
<unborn> robert_me-5, me.. i use to have it.. once i had fb :)
<guide_X> but I will join you in a vacant channel
<bean__> styler2go: do you mean the "NATed" bit?
<unborn> robert_me-5, its easy.. i have no facebook (fb) any more.. coz it is useless for me..
<styler2go> i dont know what the "time_wait" mean...
<robert_me-5> @unborn: Shut it
<unborn> 20.12 styler2go
<xangua> robert_me-5: add new account, facebook, enter your facebook username and password, done
<styler2go> ?
<unborn> robert_me-5, 1st of all you need to know your nickname* on facebook.. like facebook.com/yournickname
<unborn> robert_me-5, once you have that you will use that as your username for login and your usual password.. as base or how it use to call type in /Home and press add.. and you done :)
<bean__> styler2go: time_wait is orange, fwiw.
<styler2go> yes but what does that mean...
<bean__> styler2go: time wait means that it's waiting to close the connection
<giiker> styler2go: if I not mistaken, it's just TCP connections
<unborn> styler2go, that should be tpc connections..
<bean__> yep.
<styler2go> so everything is ok if this is high?
<giiker> styler2go: if you have NFS somewhere it might be related to RPC TCP connections
<bean__> as long as your firewall can handle that many connections, sure, that's fine
<styler2go> ok cool thank you :)
<styler2go> so much traffic today :D
<robert_me-5> @unborn: well I think I have done what you are saying but it doesn't seem to be working hmmmm
<unborn> styler2go, if that is your own server you may look at the logs.. what(who) is causing that tragic and may adjust your fw ;)
<siert> this landscape thing; is there no such thing as manage <x> systems for free?
<styler2go> Can you guys explain some more things? unborn: no, its ok that there are so many poeple
<unborn> robert_me-5, this would be better perhaps.. please go here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12527/easily-add-facebook-chat-to-pidgin/
<unborn> i am using bittlebee heh sorry :)
<bobka> Hi, how to mount usb thumbdrive to /media from installation CLI?
<robert_me-5> @unborn: ok I'll check out your link thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: sudo mount /dev/drive# /media/target
<kurteknikk> Hi, simple question: how do i file a bug in ubuntu on Launchpad ?
<kurteknikk> I click on "report a bug" and i end up in a 'how to page'
<unborn> robert_me-5, they changed domain.. heh sorry about small mistake but this should work for you.. I am sorry but I dont have fb account anymore so I could not check it for ya
<Injigo_> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: what is the bug
<unborn> ntzrmtthihu777, its a glitch :)
<Injigo_> anyone here know about recovering partitions?
<unborn> ntzrmtthihu777, system error or anomaly
<kurteknikk> ntzrmtthihu777: mysql 5.5.30 memory leak
<ntzrmtthihu777> unborn: do you think I am stupid? I said the bug, not a bug
<Guest55550> I am having an issue installing Ubuntu, anyone want to let me know what I am doing wrong?
<unborn> ntzrmtthihu777, what makes you think like that?
<unborn> aha i see :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> unborn: quite frankly your condecinding tone
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest55550: how are you trying to do it
<bobka> @kurteknikk - thks, how do i find drive# and target is undefined?
<Guest55550> I don't have a cd drive, so I put it on my external hd and trying to boot up through that
<Guest55550> I ran the installer, and have the file unpackaged on there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> what do you mean put it on? just copied the iso?
<jCuber> Guest55550: USB devices are reset during the installation, aren't they?
<TraN> so, again about this dual booting win8 and ubuntu; as I read it, the problem is if you have Secure Boot enabled, otherwise its supposed to work as it normally would, right?
<Guest55550> No, I used the universal USB installer
<kurteknikk> @bobka - i didn't reply to anything you said... not sure what the thks is for...
<Guest55550> I am using win7
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<unborn> ntzrmtthihu777, i see.. well i can always go to debs channel.. i was just answering your question.. how ever you did ask what is bug.. that was my answer..
<jCuber> Guest55550: So what exactly happens wrong?
<maveas> Cinnamon on the Desktop, any takers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> unborn: scroll up. I did not say is bug, I said is the bug
<kurteknikk> @unborn / @ntzrmtthihu777... guys pls i'm answering a question
<Guest55550> It will either say I don't have a valid device to boot through or just freeze
<Injigo_> maveas: what do you mean?
 * unborn guessing he kick me :D
<unborn> kurteknikk, sure
<Guest55550> When I go to the bios to tell it to load from my Toshiba HD it will show something CD and Removable Device as my two options.
<unborn> ntzrmtthihu777, i know.. my apology
<jCuber> Guest55550: Have you changed the boot order from your BIOS?
<maveas> Injigo_: Anybody using it today? I might give it a try and I just wanted to hear other opinions first.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest55550: use unetbootin to set up the ubuntu on a flash stick, then install from that onto the external hdd
<Dartellum> I did use Cinnamon until recently
<Guest55550> Every time I boot it will ask ubuntu or windows. I have not done that, what order do I need to have?
<jCuber> Guest55550: Removable device = USB drive
<Injigo_> maveas: oh i gotcha, yeah i use it and it's quite nice, it's also maturing pretty nicely
<maveas> Dartellum: Then you switched to??
<Dartellum> something happened during an update and all the bars went whacky
<Dartellum> went back to Unity
<enroxorz-work> is there a way to replace rhythmbox with banshee under the sound menu?
<maveas> Ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest55550: and when you install grub to a device it autodetects windows and other linux distros
<kurteknikk> my question is lost...
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: yeah, remove rhythmbox and install banshee
<Dartellum> I have not tried reinstalling since updating to 12.04.2
<subcool> what folder do i go in on a liveusb to find my user/home directory?
<Guest55550> Ntzrmtthiu777: ? I am new to this, not quite sure what you mean.
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777 - thks, how do i find drive# and target is undefined?
<enroxorz-work> thanks
<Dartellum> I think 12.04.1 messed it up
<matelko> Hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> you were supposed to insert your own valuse there
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: are you new to linux?
<bobka> kurteknikk: oops! welcome just the same. : )
<maveas> Thanks Dartellum  :)
<kurteknikk> @bobka dw :)
<enroxorz-work> ntzrmtthihu777:  sorry for bugging, but now rhythmbox is gone under the sound menu but banshee has not replaced it. am i missing something? i went into Details and changed the default app...
<bobka> not a beginner, but when an install fails.
<enroxorz-work> wait
<xangua> enroxorz-work: i believe you need to enable banshee sound menu on it's preferences
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: not a problem, I did this once before.
<enroxorz-work> nevermind ntzrmtthihu777
<enroxorz-work> i figured out what i did wrong
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: got it working?
<enroxorz-work> yeah, had to open up banshee...im an idiot
<enroxorz-work> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: your're not an idiot, you got off the windows hell hole so that is a smart move in my book
<unborn> agree ^^
<matelko> Hi. I am new to Ubuntu. I changed and formated my partitions after installing 12.1. Only system partition stays the same. Now I can not write files on my empty partitions. What can be wrong? Thank you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: the other partitions are likely owned by root
<kurteknikk> @ntzrmtthihu777 when you have some time, let me know
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: run gksudo nautilus and see if you can create files in there that way
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: what is the issue?
<matelko> ok, wait a sec please
<unborn> matelko zdravim ta
<unborn> :)
<kurteknikk> @ntzrmtthihu777 as i said, i want to figure out how can i report a bug in ubuntu (bug found is for mysql 5.5.29 memory leak) but when i press report a bug, i end up in a "how to report a bug" page
 * unborn speaks native language of your matelko :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: not to be an ass, but that does not tell you how? Because other than that, I don't know. I just asked what was the bug so I can maybe tell you how to fix it, but mysql is beyond me
<matelko> -ntzrmtthihu777- : yes, with gksudo I can write the files on partitions. How to fix it to be like that after system boot? thank you.
<nfd> Hey folks, I've got a quick question.
<nfd> I'm about to set up a box with FDE (probably with this method: https://57un.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/full-disk-encryption-using-ubuntu-in-most-secure-mode-with-aes-xts-plain64/
<nfd> ).
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: what you trying to do exactly?
<kurteknikk> @ntzrmtthihu777 i understand that you think you're being an ass, i don't feel good ending up in that page but not figuring out how i can report a bug ! It's like describing everything apart from my "type of bug"
<nfd> Someone mentioned some sort of tech that stores the keys in the cpu so they are immediately wiped upon shutdown, what was it called?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: I'm sorry but I can not be much help in this. do you have a launchpad account?
<matelko> -ntzrmtthihu777-  before I repartioned my disk, my old partitions was automatically mounted as rw after boot. But now not. I want them to mount rw automatically after boot.
<tgm4883> kurteknikk, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<kurteknikk> @ntzrmtthihu777 yes, and i reported a bug for innobackupex before and it was very simple, but strangely enough for ubuntu looks like much more complicated
<kurteknikk> @ntzrmtthihu777 yes, that's the page i'm ending up in
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: sudo chown $USER:$USER name-of-drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: I did not send you that, and its easier to just type ntz then tab
<tgm4883> kurteknikk, what exactly was your question then? That has the steps to report a bug?
<matelko> -ntzrmtthihu777-  do I need put that command after start every time 12.1 boots or just run it only once?
<kurteknikk> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry my bad, btw i didn't know that trick, thanks :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: np, I know my name is a pain to type
<yusuf> hey
<mcgraw1710> Okay, I am back. I was Guest555 something. I logged out so I could tell you exactly what I see
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: that will change the ownershipt to you permanently, then you can set up automount by editing your fstab
<kurteknikk> tgm4883: my question is how do i report a "memory leak type of bug", because they describe how to report a application crash, system crash etc... but can't find like a "simple way to report a bug" maybe there's not really one... maybe i do have to have the whole procedure to report a bug
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcgraw1710: what was your problem, again
<nfd> Also, if anyone knows how to set said software up, said knowledge would be appreciated.
<tgm4883> kurteknikk, generally it's "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: I can guide you through that
<SonikkuAmerica> Humor me: If I were to install OpenIndiana (a FOSS clone of Solaris) alongside Ubuntu, which should I install first?
<kurteknikk> ntzrmtthihu777: to be honest, since you were the only one replying, i just paste it and continue typing...
<matelko> -ntzrmtthihu777-  ahh, right. Now I see. The ownership was the problem. Thank you for the help :-)
<mcgraw1710> So when I boot up the PC I see 3 options, ATAPI CD-ROM, Removable Device, and my Computer Hard Drive. When I click on ubuntu to upload I get Try HD0, 0 : NTFS5 : No wubildr
<puraki> pause
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcgraw1710: you used wubi to install it?
<mcgraw1710> Yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> mcgraw1710: Did you install Ubuntu using Wubi?
<nfd> Fun.
<auronandace> SonikkuAmerica: openindiana overwrites the bootloader without warning, placing it's own grub there
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcgraw1710: do you have available a usb stick
<mcgraw1710> But I don't have a CD Drive on the netbook to burn the iso to, so I used the tool to extract it and use my external hd. I can look.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kurteknikk: I just like helping ^^
<mcgraw1710> will that work rather than my external hd?
<SonikkuAmerica> auronandace: Right. (It still uses GRUB legacy.) So it's better to do OpenIndiana first and then Ubuntu?
<auronandace> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> auronandace: Thanks
<tgm4883> kurteknikk, I don't think there are special steps for memory leaks. It all ends up on LP, and you can always attach extra info if needed
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcgraw1710: Yes, using the usb stick would be the easiest way to do it
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: sorry i got disconnected
<mcgraw1710> okay. Do I just extract ubuntu to that like I did with my hard drive?
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, generally it's "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, I don't think there are special steps for memory leaks. It all ends up on LP, and you can always attach extra info if needed
<mcgraw1710> and what order do I need to put in the bios for boot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcgraw1710: no, you need to go here http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and download the windows version
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: yeah my only problem is where can i go to "add a new bug". If you can provide a leak it would be amazing
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: i've been going through launchpad/ubuntu but couldn't find the stupid page
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcgraw1710: using this tool you will "burn" the iso to the usb stick so you can boot from it and install ubuntu
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, for mysql?
<mcgraw1710> okay. I will try that. I will do that and then come back in here and let you know if it worked. Thanks Ntzrmtthihu777
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: yes, for the mysql package in ubuntu..
<ntzrmtthihu777> mcb_:
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, Did you run 'ubuntu-bug mysql'? because that should open to the page you need
<auronandace> kurteknikk_: you could also check to see if the upstream mysql has the same bug
<asses> hello
<auronandace> kurteknikk_: also just so you know many distros will begin transitioning to mariadb as a replacement for mysql
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, but to do it manually, you could go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql/+filebug
<bobka> I'm installing server 12.04 LTS. I have the non-free driver I need (rt73.bin) on a usb stick as installation requests. But installation doesn't proceed: mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed. Invalid argument. And later; { phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. }  Many t&e later, I ask should I copy the driver from usb stick to /lib/firmware, and go back to "detect network hardware"? If yes, how? mou
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: damn i'm so fkn stupid... first of all i saw the ubuntu-bug command but i thought i shouldn't use that for some reason
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: second of all, how did you manage to get that link ??? i searched everywhere !
<asses> how i can send a file
<ntzrmtthihu777> asses: send a file where
<enroxorz-work> ntzrmtthihu777:  truth be told ive been a linux user for ages, just switched over from fedora on this laptop. The UEFI SecureBoot crap was messing my installation. Also, honestly, I don't see all the hubbubb about unity. its a decent desktop UI.
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, I figured out the link after I ran "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: gotta hate that
<kurteknikk_> auronandace: i'm not sure what you mean by the 'upstream mysql'... i'm feeling a bit delayed this evening...
<matelko> -ntzrmtthihu777-  Thank you very much for your help! My partitions are working like I wanted now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: I hates it
<tgm4883> kurteknikk_, for instance, running 'ubuntu-bug mythbuntu-common' takes you to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-common/+filebug/1526fa10-869f-11e2-94ce-0025b3df357a?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2110 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1526 Autogenerated forms do not have correct tab order" [High,Fix released]
<ntzrmtthihu777> matelko: just type ntz then tab, that highlights your message so i can notice it better
<kurteknikk_> auronandace: btw i know that that's going to be a replacement, i've actually replaced it with mongodb but i still have a server running mysql which i have to maintain of course
<asses> up
<auronandace> kurteknikk_: if mysql has its own project page with a bug tracker you could look to see if it was reported there
<enroxorz-work> ntzrmtthihu777:  yeah. really screwed me up BUT I've administered debian servers before and it's not all that different really. Just gotta get used to the UI is all. Also, this touchscreen laptop + gnu paint = ridiculously awesome amateur pornographic drawings.
<matelko> ntzrmtthihu777,  thank you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> enroxorz-work: Yeah, I got a dell all in one with a pinguy os 12.04
<kurteknikk_> tgm4883: amazing, great thanks for you help, that's all i needed !
<matelko> bye
<kurteknikk_> auronandace: yeah i'm running version 5.5.29
<enroxorz-work> ntzrmtthihu777:  the best part is i no longer have to deal with balsamiq or pencil for my wireframing.
<kurteknikk_> auronandace: i reported the bug, and they said to try 5.5.30 because they fixed some memory leaks in that version
<Elshar> Hey, how would I find out what flags/arguments/etc a package was compiled with?
<kurteknikk_> auronandace: so even if it doesn't fix my issue, they still fixed other memory leaks, so i think it's important to be updated as a package in ubuntu
<Elshar> I want to recompile nagios with some customizations, but I don't want to totally bork my existing install from the apt repo
<SuperLag> I'm using Xubuntu, and I've got a dual-head setup. I'm trying to get the display settings to be stored, so that when I boot, I have spanning configured, and not mirroring. However, every time I have to reboot, it reverts to mirroring.
<auronandace> kurteknikk_: good work on reporting
<SuperLag> How do I get that to persist?
<kurteknikk_> auronandace: thanks, usually i don't have enough time to contribute to developing projects, but i try to do my best in bug reporting
<glauco291> guys,  I am on ubuntu 12.04, I have plugged my new monitor full hd, but ubuntu just show up to 1360x768 of resolution, I just finished to install ATI driver for my video card and rebooted, but I still cannot change to 1920x1080
<tijs> type xrandr
<ntzrmtthihu777> glauco291: check system tools > administration > Catalyst Control Center (as root)
<tijs> what sizes are there?
<SonikkuAmerica> auronandace: One more thing: If I install Ubuntu after OI, then, will the GRUB that OI has be replaced with GRUB2 or will I have to chainload the GRUB legacy?
<glauco291> how can I open "system tools" it does not appear in dash
<glauco291> ntzrmtthihu777: ^
<ntzrmtthihu777> oop, lol you are using unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, seach for control center
<tijs> he means using gnome2
<tijs> XD
<glauco291> do you wanna mean system settings ntzrmtthihu777?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tijs: hey gnome2 whips the shit outta unity. I know where any program I want is, and I don't have to search a fickle dash
<ntzrmtthihu777> glauco291: no, I meant exactly what I said, I just was thinking of another de]
<ntzrmtthihu777> *de
<xilo> i have some stuff like tmux and urxvtd and my xresources sourced on login... how do i do this
<IdleOne> !language | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tijs> haha I understand that
<vman> i have a problem with ssh after setting up an ssh tunnel, can anyone help?
<auronandace> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, you'll need to chainload openindiana's grub (because of zfs i think)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, probably not  worth doing then... esp since OI lacks WPA2 Enterprise support @ this time. Thx anyway
<auronandace> SonikkuAmerica: unless you simply want to use openindiana's grub instead
<glauco291> I am finding "control center" either "administration" either "catalyst"
<glauco291> I am not** finding...
<glauco291> I make this way: system settings -> additional drivers > I selected ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics card and clicked in "activate", now it's downloading something
<glauco291> I made*
<Elshar> awesome, I found the build log for the package, and was able to find the --configure line :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, lost connection.
<Guest50689> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> if anyone was talking to me about an issue please repeat your last statement
<Guest50689> i need some advice
<Guest50689> to start programming ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> programming what
<puraki> programming language?
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777> help? installation mount issue. :)
<Guest50689> yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: refresh me, I have been tackling alot of people's issues
<bobka> I'm installing server 12.04 LTS. I have the non-free driver I need (rt73.bin) on a usb stick as installation requests. But installation doesn't proceed: mount: mounting /dev/sda on /media failed. Invalid argument. And later; { phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. }  Many t&e later, I ask should I copy the driver from usb stick to /lib/firmware, and go back to "detect network hardware"?
<puraki> I have an Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS system on VirtualBox 4.1.4 on Windows 7 64-bit.
<bobka> mount fails
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, first off what device name does your usb stick have? for example sda1, sdb, etc
<puraki> When I click on the Unity dash, the dash doesn't fade in.
<Novus> did you connect to the internet via lan first?
<ntzrmtthihu777> puraki: you cannot expect full performance under vbox under vbox
<ntzrmtthihu777> *vbox under windows7
<Novus> i had that problem with ubuntu 9 I had to connect to lan frist and get updates to tuen wifi on
<Novus> the updates may also contain drivers for your card too
<Novus> i think it was a hacking thing they didn't want to be appart of or something
<Novus> that work for you?
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777> assume /dev/sda but would like to confirm. lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 009 ID 0930:6533
<ntzrmtthihu777> /dev/sda is usually /
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: sda is the disk, not a partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: in either case its not the one we are looking for, don't get pedantic
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777> thks, how do I find it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: how many hdd's and/or usb sticks do you have?
<puraki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122670
<auronandace> bobka: launch gparted and identify them
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: did you not listen? he is using ubuntu server, no gui
<lantizia> Hey on older ubuntu's for a quick speed up you could swap from compiz to metacity with metacity --replace & but if you run that now although it works - unity dissapears - without logging out, how can it stil be achieved>?
<tasslehoff> I'm sharing a folder with samba. Inside that folder I have an encfs-mountpoint. That one is not visible for people mounting the samba share. I want it to be. Can I?
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: apologies
<bobka> I'm working from the install CLI, no gparted
<ntzrmtthihu777> lantizia: unity is a compiz plugin, you cannot have it without compiz
<auronandace> bobka: try parted instead then
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: why use software when logic would do it?
<bobka> not found
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: how many hdd and usb sticks are currently connected
<auronandace> bobka: sudo fdisk -l
<ozhanozen> hella
<ozhanozen> How can i install a program in a tar.gz file?
<ozhanozen> there is no install file in it
<auronandace> ozhanozen: normally you don't, compiling should usually be the last resort
<bobka> one mirrored raid, 3 usb. stick is (lsusb) Bus 001 Device 009 ID 0930:6533
<auronandace> !software | ozhanozen
<ubottu> ozhanozen: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: just give me a list lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: I could have your answer in 5 minutes if you would listen and ignore auronandace
<styler2go> hello guys. my server is under very high load right now and i dont know if i have misconfigured something so that it could have much more load.. can someone help me?
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777> lol
<aevin_> hello #ubuntu, i have a problem with some /dev/sdxx nodes missing how do I troubleshoot?
<pa> question: i read that in 12.04LTS i could tag files in nautilus
<pa> but in 12.10 i cant find the option. how's that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: how. many. drives.
<auronandace> bobka: do you get any output from: sudo fdisk -l
<ozhanozen> I need to install kompozer v0.8 . How can i install it? it doesnt have a .deb
<ntzrmtthihu777> pa: because quantal is precise's retarded cousin
<styler2go> http://snag.gy/sDYnO.jpg this is how "top" looks like and i dont know why its never 100%... is there something i am misisng?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ozhanozen: sudo apt-get komposer does not do it?
<aevin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591498/
<aevin_> but no /dev/sdc1 node exists
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777> one HW mirrored raid (2 drives) 3 usb - wireless nic, kb, stick.
<ntzrmtthihu777> styler2go: that is because linux is more efficent than windows
<aevin_> and dmesg says there is no partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591501
<styler2go> so?
<styler2go> it is under max load but is never 100%?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: just storage devices, not devices
<Guest97010> hello, whats the commant to start mplayer and let it start playing a audio cd?
<bean__> styler2go: hit "1" on top and it will show cores
<bobka> auronandace> no root needed in install, no fdisk either.
<styler2go> 1?
<bean__> styler2go: as in, hit the number one, inside of your top terminal
<bean__> and it will show the % per core.
<styler2go> yes
<bean__> styler2go: and those #'s do add up to 100%
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: auronandace is wasting your time.
<auronandace> bobka: no fdisk? fdisk is installed by default in all ubuntu versions
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: if you only have 2 hdd + the usb stick then it must be either sda, sdb, or sdc. I am guessing sdc.
<donavan01> is it possible to set ubuntu up so that it will install and boot to a software raid array
<styler2go> http://styler2go.de/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html what do you think baout these loads? are they ok or very bad?
<ntzrmtthihu777> try sudo mkdir /media/usb
<bean__> styler2go: it depends on how many cores you have
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: then sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/usb
<bobka> auronandace> r u trolling? i'm in install!!
<styler2go> i cant see any core number
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: you mount partitions, not whole devices
<bean__> styler2go: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bean__> styler2go: and it will show you how many cores you have
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: whatever
<bean__> styler2go: it sounds like you're in a bit over your head :\
<styler2go> 2ghz... 6 cores
<styler2go> bit over my head?
<auronandace> bobka: my apologies, i thought it was there
<bean__> styler2go: as in, you don't know much about doing this sort of things.
<styler2go> yes
<auronandace> bobka: it's on my 12.10
<styler2go> i would buy a better server but i dont think i am using every performance this server could give me
<bean__> styler2go: a load average of 12 would be fine on your server and it looks like you never go over 1.5
<bean__> styler2go: what do you need a server for anyways
<styler2go> android app
<jxshxx> Stuck trying to install 12.04 with XP.  Need help making a partition for Ubuntu and have a dual boot.
<bean__> styler2go: I do mine on a shared hosting box, not very expensive
<styler2go> about 300-400 users right now at the same time...
<k1l_> jxshxx: just install win xp. then shrink the win partition and make 2 or 3 new one for ubuntu
<bean__> hmm
<bean__> thats really not bad then
<ntzrmtthihu777> jxshxx: the installer will walk you through it, its easy
<styler2go> can i do anything to make my server faster?
<styler2go> or is there no way?
<ntzrmtthihu777> styler2go: get better hardware
<styler2go> so there is no other way? :D
<bean__> styler2go: you're not high load, it's likely not your server that is slow
<styler2go> hmm
<aevin_> hey all... i have a problem mounting my ntfs drive in ubuntu 12.04.  The kernek doesn't find the proper partition table
<styler2go> are you sure?
<aevin_> kernel*
<auronandace> styler2go: your top output shows over 40% cpu idle
<styler2go> Load Average	0.92, 1.38, 1.37
<Guest97010> hello, whats the commant to start mplayer and let it start playing a audio cd? (playing without stopping al the time)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest97010: what do you need a command for? use an gui app unless you are on server or something
<pa> ntzrmtthihu777, now it's clear :)
<Guest97010> ntzrmtthihu777: in crontab
<styler2go> my complete android app is lagging so hard
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest97010: gotcha. let me see about it
<styler2go> this morning: one seocnd loading, now: much more than 30 seconds
<ntzrmtthihu777> i think I got it, do you intend to have the cd always in the drive?
<styler2go> now it tells me: Load Average	1.27, 1.42, 1.39
<Guest97010> almost
<jxshxx> The installer USED to be easy, and walked you through a slider for partition size.  Now, I get 2 options 1- Use the whole disc or 2 - "Something else", which takes me to a NOT easy page where I am apparently supposed to make a new partition table.
<Guest97010> ntzrmtthihu777: i want to make a alarmcloc and then put a certain CD into it the evening before
<ntzrmtthihu777> something like mount then for i in {1..100}; do mplayer /path/to/track1 && /path/to/track2; done and so on so on so forth
<ntzrmtthihu777> jxshxx: you ever just considered using a virtual box
<jxshxx> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes, but this isn't the right situation for it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jxshxx: what is the situation, then?
<Ben64> Guest97010: mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 cdda://
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: will that keep playing?
<Ben64> it should
<Ben64> also, the "at" command is handy for alarm clock stuff, Guest97010
<Guest97010> Ben64, ntzrmtthihu777: mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 cdda:// is stopping every second
<Ben64> every second?
<Ben64> you're doing something wrong
<Guest97010> Ben64: yes,
<bean__> styler2go: you dont understand what load average means
<jxshxx> ntzrmtthihu777: Must maintain XP on an old lappy, dual boot, prove to the owner Linux will work better, THEN install on the whole disc :)
<Guest97010> i just pasted the comand ...
<bean__> styler2go: since you have 6 cores, you could use up to 6.0 load average before it is bad
<styler2go> bean__, i think i dont..
<bean__> and even then a load of 12 would be okay
<styler2go> maybe i have only one core
<styler2go> it is a vserver
<styler2go> mayb ewlimited to one
<styler2go> maybe limited*
<bean__> well, what company did you get it through
<bean__> /what are you paying for
<styler2go> 12€/month
<Guest97010> ben64: i just pasted the comand ...
<bean__> styler2go: no, i mean, what "plan"
<jxshxx> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't understand where the "Install alongside" option went in the installer menu.  Do you know what I'm talking about?
<styler2go> wait a second, bean__  ...
<nicf> Quick question about the installer: I have Windows 8 on this new laptop I'm on, and it came with a couple recovery partitions on it in addition to the big partition Windows is on. If I choose "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8," can I be sure that it will definitely only mess with the big partition?
<styler2go> the site is not available in english...
<Guest97010> Ben64: i just pasted the comand ... with parole etc. it works. so the hardware should at least be capable of it :-D
<bean__> styler2go: it's okay, i can translate. I speak a bit of german
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777> no sdc. had to mkdir /media/usb. mount /dev/sdb /media/usb failed : Invalid argument -> (just like the installer.)
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> what a pain.
<ntzrmtthihu777>  try cd /media
<Ben64> Guest97010: then add -cache 4096
<ntzrmtthihu777> then ls
<nicf> The sizes seem to add up right but I'm nervous about doing something irreversible.
<styler2go> https://www.hosteurope.de/Server/Virtual-Server/Virtual-Server-L/
<bobka> I assume I can't see file on stick until its mounted?
<bean__> styler2go: okay, that doesn't tell me how many virtual cores
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: just see what is inside of /media
<styler2go> yes, there are no more informations
<styler2go> only the xxl server uses dedicated cores
<bobka> usb
<bean__> styler2go: oh, you have XXL
<styler2go> no i dont habe
<Guest97010> Ben64: still :-S the first time was 2 seconds
<styler2go> i just said only xxl uses dedicated cores...
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: well, this is getting to be a pain
<Guest97010> Ben64: Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<Ben64> Guest97010: then go crazy. -cache 16384
<bobka> nothing in usb, though. :(
<bean__> styler2go: okay, so you have the L, then you have a small amount of CPU, you would seriously be better off on shared hosting
<styler2go> shared hosting? like amazon c3?
<Guest97010> Ben64: Cache not responding! [performance issue]
<auronandace> bobka: you don't mount devices (sdb), you mount partitions (sdb1)
<bobka> LOL Welcome to my nightmare!
<bean__> styler2go: no
<Ben64> Guest97010: are you running it on a toaster?
<bean__> styler2go: does this do anything other than have a webserver and a database
<styler2go> what do you mean?
<Guest97010> Ben64: the laptop is from 2006 or newer, designed for vista
<bean__> styler2go: i mean on some shared hosting provider.  You also may consider paying for more resources.  Theres not much that can be done for a cheap VPS like that
<styler2go> whats a shared hosting provider? :o
<Ben64> Guest97010: well keep adjusting cache till it works
<bobka> auronandace> I'll bite. brb...
<bean__> styler2go: like a thing where its a big server, with many other people on it.
<Guest97010> Ben64: does it make sence with "Cache not responding! [performance issue]" ?
<bean__> styler2go: what software runs your app
<n0aG0re> I'm having problems keeping login passwords and proprietary drivers persistant on my persistant usb. Anyone here that can help?
<Ben64> Guest97010: never seen that
<styler2go> you mean serverside or what my app is fore?
<aevin_> i'm unable to mount my 3TB ntfs drive.  Anyone here that can help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bobka: do you have lynx installed?
<Guest97010> Ben64: perhaps i have to stay at the bad mp3s :-S and creating new playlists if i want another CD
<bobka> auronandace> THANKS!
<Ben64> Guest97010: why are mp3s bad?
<bean__> styler2go: server side
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: lesser quality of sound at times
<styler2go> its php and mysql
<auronandace> bobka: is sdb your usb then?
<Guest97010> Ben64: becourse they are from youtube -live, bad upload quality etc.
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: not noticeable at high bitrate
<bean__> styler2go: yeah, not very heavy weight. You might try optimizing your mysql database though
<Ben64> Guest97010: why not rip your cds then?
<bobka> step 1 - mount file complete.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: I said at times. perhaps his are not high.
<styler2go> i already did :)
<styler2go> show process wont show anything executing long
<bobka> auronandace>  yeah
<auronandace> bobka: goody
<Guest97010> Ben64: have to find out how etc.
<warfaren> i want to add a boot parameter to "kopt" in /boot/grub/menu.lst but i don't have that file. i'm running ubuntu 10.04
<warfaren> i assume it's a newer version of grub that has the file somewhere else, so where do i add it in?
<Ben64> Guest97010: k3b can
<auronandace> !grub2 | warfaren
<ubottu> warfaren: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bean__> styler2go: looks like plenty of free memory too, its a native android app on the frontend too, yeah?
<warfaren> it's grub2? because i'm quite sure it says 1.98 when im booting
<auronandace> warfaren: yeah, thats grub2
<warfaren> oh, i thought it would be 2.something
<styler2go> whats native for you? its mostly java, only the chat (which seems to cause the heavy load) is html + ajax
<auronandace> warfaren: i don't understand gnu's numbering either
<Guest97010> Ben64: also have a comuter with xp and mediaplayer ... but then i still have to make the playlist every time and replace the old one instead of just putting another CD into it
<warfaren> alright..
<aevin_> Why would the kernel in 12.04 not be able to detect a partition but Windows can?
<bean__> styler2go: native means java. The HTML + ajax will likely always be slow.
<bean__> styler2go: cell networks are pretty slow
<Ben64> aevin_: kernels don't detect partitions
<styler2go> its only laggy right now
<coder2> what is channel for dev?
<styler2go> on normal days the server is completly ok
<warfaren> auronandace: those links had nothing on "kopt", so i need to edit something under /etc/grub.d/ ? i've looked there and it was messy
<bobka> Thnks for the help all. I'm going to copy rt73.bin to lib/firmware, umount usb, and backup the install to 'detect network hardware.'
<aevin_> Ben64: what detects partitions?  i see messages in dmesg... i thought that was the kernel's log?
<bean__> styler2go: i dont know that I can really help you, you might want to pay for a better server.
<styler2go> the problem is
<Ben64> aevin_: its complicated, whats your problem?
<styler2go> i dont know how its called in english
<styler2go> the server only have very high load an specific days and hours
<bean__> styler2go: that is common with many servers.
<bean__> styler2go: and 1-4 ish load isn't super high
<styler2go> most time the server is bored :D
<ozhanozen> hey
<warfaren> aha, found it. thanks for making me understand that i'm running grub2 and not grub1, that helped me a long way
<ozhanozen> how can i install kompozer on ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<ozhanozen> please help
<aevin_> Ben64: I have a 3TB internal sata drive that has a gpt partition table and a single ntfs partition. fdisk shows the partition as /dev/sdc1 but there is no /dev/sdc1 node
<styler2go> it is showing me a red ! on the left of the load
<AnotherPersona> Hello! I am trying to install a ros (robot operating system) package and it apparently depends on an old version of boost
<bean__> styler2go: yeah, so only slow when many people are connecting. Have you looked at the your apache max processes? and your max connections for mysql?
<AnotherPersona> so I get a bunch of unmet dependencies
<styler2go> bean__, now its Load Average	2.17, 2.08, 1.84
<aevin_> Ben64: without the device node I can't mount it
<bean__> styler2go: thats still not very high
<Ben64> ozhanozen: sudo apt-get install kompozer
<rats_> ozhanozen: have you checked to see if Kompozer is in the repos
<Ben64> aevin_: check in gparted or parted, fdisk doesn't do gpt
<styler2go> bit why is there a red ! then?
<AnotherPersona> can anyone suggest how to 'fake out' the package to use the newer version of boost? or something
<bean__> styler2go: i have a 4 core server that loads sites just fine up to about a load of 20.
<styler2go> maybe my vserver is limited to that load?
<rats_> that should work too
<bean__> styler2go: it very well could be.
<aevin_> Ben64: parted /dev/sdc print says: Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<styler2go> bean__, i found something: http://snag.gy/DR4uh.jpg
<Ben64> aevin_: thats not good
<bean__> styler2go: so 1 cpu. so a load of 2 is going to start feeling the pain
<bean__> styler2go: i suggest you upgrade
<aevin_> Ben64: indeed. the drive works fine in windows
<styler2go> Load Average	2.4, 2.41, 2.02
<styler2go> uhm
<aevin_> Ben64: Also a similar line in dmesg: [    2.897166]  sdc: unknown partition table
<styler2go> bean__, i would just need a better cpu, right?
<bean__> styler2go: probably.
<Ben64> aevin_: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdc
<styler2go> i will write a ticket if they can do anything for me
<styler2go> i dont need more than 50gh storage.. and 2gb ram
<Juanito_Fulencia> what line should i add to "/etc/default/grub" to remove the entry for testing ram for the list?
<styler2go> bean__, thank you for your help!
<bean__> np, styler2go
<aevin_> Ben64: Package gdisk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Juanito_Fulencia> google was not exactly friendly with me in the matter.
<aevin_> Ben64: E: Package 'gdisk' has no installation candidate
<Ben64> aevin_: uh, what version of ubuntu are you on
<aevin_> 12.04
<Ben64> !info gdisk precise
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1build1 (precise), package size 306 kB, installed size 655 kB
<Ben64> its there
<bobka> ntzrmtthihu777 & auronandace> FYI - install picked up the wireless NIC. Now I have a netwoked server. Thanks!
<bobka> *networked
<aevin_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591633/
<Soundman> Irc gnu community is bigger than i expected O.o nice to know, ill have some fun when @work
<aevin_> Ben64: I'm booted into a liveusb
<Ben64> oh..
<Ben64> why
<Ben64> and it should still work there
<aevin_> because this machine needs to dual boot into windows
<auronandace> !yay | bobka
<ubottu> bobka: Glad you made it! :-)
<aevin_> and without working disks... liveusb is safest option just now
<ntzrmtthihu777> how do you use the ubuntu version of unetbootin to install to hdd
<art1> is there a list of devices that are compatible with 12.04?
<auronandace> !hcl | art1
<ubottu> art1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<art1> I'm only curios cuz when looking at say newegg.com, devices are listed with windows and MacOS but don't say anything about linux
<Soundman> On Ubuntu official site should be list like u are searching for
<fidel> apart from that list - i almost never had issues installing ubuntu on whatever x86 hardware
<Soundman> Cause?
<fidel> so in general it usualy works - with minor issues - but usualy you'll be able to find workarounds & fixes for those isses. generaly spoken
<Soundman> general i hadnt any problems too at all
<art1> kk, ty
<Soundman> By the way, have anybody any ideas to make lxde faster at all ? On netbook what im using at work it still sloooowww
<Soundman> 12.04 on atom and 1gb ram isnt to fast.
<pwarf> Hey guys, I've got a question. I keep trying to install 12.04 alongside windows with the downloader from Ubuntu
<pwarf> And, it keeps giving me the "uncompression failed, system halted" error
<Soundman> Try to download iso file and use unetbotin
<bobka> Once this install is complete, I'll be back. The display I'm forced to use is ancient (1991 - pre-VESA2). I've good in Knoppix Live-CD, but my grub kung-fu is weak.
<gp5st> Sorry if this isn't the place #openssl is pretty dead and I thought someone here might be knowledgeable. When an SSL/X.509 certificate is renewed, e.g. before it expires, does the fingerprint of the certificate stay the same? Does one need to use the same csr as the first time to get the same fingerprint? Will the fingerprint always change.  Is there any identifier based solely on the key itself?
<k1l_> gp5st: if you know its offtopic better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic from the start
<gp5st> k1l_: it's not relevant to ubuntu specifically, but its still related to sysadmining, so I didn't think I would be breaking the spirit of the channel
<xilo> how do i get any de/wm  .xinit or similar on gnome3 to get run?
<XSevenX> Hello.
<XSevenX> I finally have a copy of Windows 7 and I'm looking to install it
<XSevenX> how can I clear my hard drive of all data to make a fresh installation of this OS?
<tgm4883> !windows | XSevenX
<ubottu> XSevenX: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<XSevenX> tgm4883 this has nothing to do with Windows
<XSevenX> I want to completely clear my hard drive
<aevin_> Ben64: I got gdisk working http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591721/
<tgm4883> XSevenX, so?
<tgm4883> XSevenX, installing windows does completely wipe the hard drive
<XSevenX> and I doubt the #windows IRC will tell me how to remove Linux software within Linux, smart ass.
<tgm4883> XSevenX, just install windows. It will wipe the hard drive
<XSevenX> Okay, thanks.
<IdleOne> XSevenX: mind the language and attitude please. To answer your question, put the windows CD and have it format the entire drive, more help in ##windows
<deadweasel> can I reconnect my terminal to a process that has a CLI, but I don't have that window open anymore?
<aevin_> Why can't I mount this disk? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591721/
<IboS> deadweasel use screen ?
<deadweasel> i am.
<hector__> anyone knows the name of a well-visited 3d modelling group here?
<hector__> I tried all likely names
<hector__> or many
<deadweasel> IboS: I'll double check see if I missed it in screen -ls
<IboS> deadweasel screen -r to reattach
<hector__> anyone knows of a 3d modelling group?
<hector__> my channels window freezes every time, so I cant search
<deadweasel> IboS: yup, I missed it, just had to specifically reconnect to it.
<deadweasel> i thought screen -RR reconnected all possibles?
<aevin_> Why can't I mount my 3TB SATA ntfs disk in 12.04?
<Eric_> help
<Eric_> im trying to upgrade from9.04 to a newer release
<Eric_>  can someone please help
<hector__> anyone knows the name of a well-visited 3d modelling group here?
<LargePrime> hello.  I have a hosted ubuntu server that i would like a very light weight gui for.  connecting from a win machine
<aevin_> i think i have discovered a bug in Ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> LargePrime: I hear xfce is light
<Lachesis> sgdisk or gdisk or gptfdisk or fdisk for creating a gpt partition table?
<LargePrime> that is a full desktop, right?
<LargePrime> and yes i hear linus has chosen that
<LargePrime> I just want to remote in with a super light weight gui
<tgm4883> !old | Eric_
<ntzrmtthihu777> LargePrime: yeah, the whole #! from what I hear
<nuno_nunes> Lachesis: the gparted works to GPT
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !unsupported | Eric_
<tgm4883> !oldreleases | Eric_
 * tgm4883 googles
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: he is trying to upgrade, geeze
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, yes, and there are instructions for upgrading from old unsupported releases
<kalenjohnson> I have a lightdm.log file that has jumped up to 60gb... anyone heard of that?
<aevin_> hey all. what do i do if i think i've found a kernel bug?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Eric_: may as well just do a fresh install, hope you used a separate /home partition, because quite frankly upgrading in-install bites
<tgm4883> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> !EOL | ntzrmtthihu777 Eric_
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777 Eric_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> oh, apparently he left before we started helping him
<tgm4883> :/
<aevin_> Can you help me instead? ;)
<tgm4883> aevin_, did you file a bug report?
<aevin_> I am very new to this so want to be sure I'm not just doing something wrong...
<k1l_> !bug | aevin_
<tgm4883> aevin_, so whats going on
<ubottu> aevin_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: don'tcha point that at me
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, just showing you what I was looking for
<aevin_> tgm4883: i have a system with a 3tb sata drive connected internally.  the drive it gpt and has a single ntfs partition.  windows sees the drive without problems, ubuntu doesn't
<aevin_> tgm4883: fdisk shows the partition, gdisk does not
<tgm4883> aevin_, sounds like you need to install the ntfs stuff i guess
<tgm4883> !ntfs | aevin_
<ubottu> aevin_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<maxb> #ubuntu-devel
<maxb> oops
<aevin_> tgm4883: no. ntfs-3g is installed but it wouldn't metter if it wasn't as gdisk doesn't even see a partition
<tgm4883> aevin_, not sure, I don't have any NTFS drives that large
<aevin_> tgm4883: output of gdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591721/
<aevin_> tgm4883: and output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591501/
<aevin_> tgm4883: line 810 is interesting [    2.897166]  sdc: unknown partition table
<aevin_> tgm4883: but fdisk (which I understand doesn't support gpt) can see the partition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591498/
<aevin_> all very odd
<tgm4883> aevin_, a quick search shows people have that drive working in ubuntu
<tgm4883> aevin_, is that an internal drive, or did you stick it in an enclosure?
<bekks> aevin_: Create a valid partition table, done.
<aevin_> tgm4883: internal on the SB700 southbridge of my motherboard
<tgm4883> aevin_, is there anything on the drive?
<aevin_> bekks: windows thinks there is a valid partition table
<aevin_> tgm4883: yes - lots of data that I need to keep.  if it was an empty drive i'd have put ext3/4 on it already
<bekks> aevin_: use parted instead of fdisk to view the partition table.
<tgm4883> aevin_, what version of ubuntu
<aevin_> bejjs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591766/
<aevin_> sorry... bekks*
<jhutchins_wk> aevin_: Do you have ntfs3g installed?
<aevin_> tgm4883: 12.04
<kalenjohnson> so apparently lightdm.log grew to 60gb because I was under a brute force attack. Fun!
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: ntfs3g will nbot help at all at this point determining the partitions on that drive
<jhutchins_wk> Perhaps we are getting lost in unnecessary details if he just wants to use the drive.
<aevin_> jhutchins_wk: ntfs-3g 2012.1.15AR.5 external FUSE 29 - Third Generation NTFS Driver
<tgm4883> jhutchins_wk, ntfs3g is for write support, not read
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: So you intend to say that there might be a fs on the entire disk, instead in a partition.
<aevin_> windows reports that there is a small amount of "reserved" space at the beginning of the disk and then the remainder is a single partition of aprox 2.7TiB
<aevin_> this is a gpt disk
<tgm4883> aevin_, you said 'gdisk -l /dev/sdc' doesn't see it at all?
<Bray90820> can anyone help me add ubuntu to my grub meny
<Bray90820> menu
<aevin_> tgm4883: gdisk sees the disk but no partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591721/
<Ben64> aevin_: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc count=1024 of=/dev/shm/sdc; file /dev/shm/sdc
<tole> wenas
<aevin_> Ben64: what does that command do?
<bekks> Interesting approach - using /dev/shm :)
<Ben64> copies the first 524288 bytes to /dev/shm and has file examine it
<aevin_> ben64: and what is /dev/shm?
<Ben64> bekks: it'll go away by itself on reboot :)
<Ben64> aevin_: ram space
<aevin_> ok...
<aevin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591779/
<osolus> I need to cram a live cd with support for a very old wireless pci card from netgear that will also fit on a rewritable 709mb cd. Where should I look.
<kalenjohnson> osolus, are you talking Ubuntu specific?
<packetfrog> I did a sudo apt-get remove compiz   and purge     and now I cant reinstall do to broken packages   how do I fix this?  I tried -f install   and synaptic
<osolus> kalenjohnson: no, anything will do.
<xilo> is there a way to change what the terminal shortcut launches?
<Ben64> aevin_: i dunno, windows must do weird gpt stuff
<elisa87> do you know what I should do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591784/
<kalenjohnson> osolus, Well I don't know about your specific driver compatibility... but there are lots of smaller distros. puppy linux, crunchbang, uhh... most anything with openbox
<Bray90820> anyone wanna help me add ubuntu to a system that has ubuntu installed but to grub menu item for ubuntu
<tgm4883> !grub | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bray90820> is ubottu a bot
<aevin_> Ben64: Probably but I'm stuck with it for a while
<Ben64> aevin_: would you be able to back up stuff and repartition the drive with good gpt?
<Bray90820> tgm4883 i have two linux distros android and ubuntu but ubuntu is not listed
<Bray90820> only android is
<aevin_> Ben64: unfortunately it's the largest drive I have which makes doing a backup a bit of a mission
<eduardo__> Hello!
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: yes, she is a bot
<eduardo__> I found a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bray90820> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: so what is your problem
<Bray90820> ubuntu is now shown in my grub menu
<eduardo__> I'm with a problem caused by this bug! When I put the volume at 100% it is oscillating wildly!
<Bray90820> i have 2 linux distros ubuntu and adroid
<aevin_> So what's the concensus here? is this a bug, a duff drive or pilot error?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: so how is that a problem?
<Bray90820> ubuntu is not shown in my grub menu
<Bray90820> enetho it's installed
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh, you said now last time
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i actually said it earlier but don't worry about it :p
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, try booting a live ubuntu cd, adding the yannubuntu ppa and installing boot-repair and run it, it should fix you up in a jiffy
<eduardo__> --'
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i should note that android was what installed grub
<Bray90820> 0.97
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: ubuntu uses grub1.99, so you should install that.
<Bray90820> well that is actually installed just not active at the moment
<Bray90820> i can use that
<maveas> QUESTION Is it safe to BL bluetooth, bnep and rfcomm? I don't need bluetooth on my desktop. :)
<Bray90820> but android doesn't show up in that menu
<elisa87> why am I receiving this error? hg: unknown command 'qclone'
<ntzrmtthihu777> boot-repair should sort you
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 your saying android will be listen if i use boot repare?
<Bray90820> i'll brb ping me if you wanna tell me something
<Matt1435> Hello #ubuntu community.  I'm trying to install the OS for the first time, and have already run into issues.  I'm hoping someone can assist.
<maveas> Matt1435: Just ask :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: likely
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: what install medium
<Matt1435> installing the desktop LTS version onto a prentium 4 dell
<Matt1435> *pentium
<xilo> is there a way to change what the terminal shortcut launches?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: from cd or usb
<Matt1435> cd
<ntzrmtthihu777> xilo: like a different terminal? or a different shell?
<xilo> ntzrmtthihu777: a different terminal
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: what is wrong
<ntzrmtthihu777> xilo: do you want to use like xterm or something?
<Matt1435> install worked fine and I can get to the login screen, but once I log in, I essentially have a blank background.  No top menu bar, no launcher on the left.  I can right click and create a file or folder, but that's it
<xilo> i want to use urxvt but it doesn't create a shortcut icon or anything
<Ben64> Matt1435: select "Ubuntu 2D" when logging in
<Matt1435> tried that - same issue
<Ben64> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> xilo: run gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<Matt1435> the computer is about 8 years old, but has 4gb of ram and an nvidia graphics card that's maybe 5 years old
<ntzrmtthihu777> xilo: edit the line that says exec= to run whatever command launches the terminal you want
<xilo> ah cool thanks
<Matt1435> I assume that is sufficiently powerful
<Ben64> Matt1435: you might want to try xfce or lxde
<Matt1435> i tried reinstalling the OS a second time, but same issue
<Matt1435> what are those?
<Ben64> different desktop environments
<aidencamo> Hello. I was wondering if anybody could answer a quick question I have about Wubi? My system is a Windows 8 system that was upgraded from Windows 7. If I use Wubi to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, would it use the Windows 8 bootloader or would it use grub?
<Ben64> as opposed to unity, which the default ubuntu install is
<elisa87> do  you know where Mercurial.ini is located? >?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: differnt versions of ubuntu in essence. look for xubuntu or lubuntu
<bcbc2> Matt1435: have you tried nomodeset?
<Ben64> aidencamo: why would you do 10.04? 12.04 is out
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 when i installed android next to ubuntu without installing the android grub i ran sudo update grub and android di not show up
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: I find lubuntu to be nice
<Matt1435> bcbc2: i have not - what is nomodeset
<bcbc2> aidencamo: Wubi uses the windows bootloader and grub
<bcbc2> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: because maybe he has reasons
<aidencamo> Awesome. So if I install 10.04, it'll co-exist with Windows 8 nicely?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: update grub or update-grub?
<escott> aidencamo, probably not easily
<Ben64> 10.04 is only supported for another month :|
<Matt1435> ubottu: how can I change that parameter?  I can't even get the terminal screen to appear
<ubottu> Matt1435: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> doesn't make any sense to install 10.04 anymore
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: at the grub menu hit e
<bcbc2> Matt1435: check out that thread linked to.
<Matt1435> grub menu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> then add nomodeset or whatever it is to the end
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, you did not see one as it booted? gives 4 choices by default
<ntzrmtthihu777> Matt1435: normal, recovery, and 2 memtests
<bcbc2> Matt1435: hold down the Shift key when you boot and it will show the grub menu
<Matt1435> ok, thanks
<Matt1435> I will try this
<Matt1435> thank you very much, everyone
<Matt1435> much appreciated!
<bobolopolis> elisa87: Mercurial.ini is the config file on Windows.  In Linux, it'll be .hgrc in your home directory.
<aidencamo> My reasons for 10.04 are simple, 12.10 is nice, but my battery lasts about twenty minutes max. 10.04 feels slightly snappier and lighter on system resources. Even though my laptop is quad core, coupled with 6gb of ram and a pretty snappy GPU.
<bcbc2> Matt1435: np
<Ben64> aidencamo: 12.04 is just as snappy if you don't use 3d unity
<Guest43280> o
<Ben64> aidencamo: and like i said, 10.04 is only supported for another month, then you'll have to upgrade anyway
<aidencamo> What's missing from 12.04 compared to 12.10?
<ntzrmtthihu777> aidencamo: yeah, re-install gnome-shell and it will look and feel just like 10.04, and be supported
<ntzrmtthihu777> aidencamo: a whole lotta fail
<Ben64> aidencamo: slightly newer versions of stuff?
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i did sudo update-grub
<Ben64> i always stick with LTS releases. less updating.
<aidencamo> Right, will do. I heard that the kernal on 12.10 was quite shit compared to previous versions anyway. Thanks for your help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> aidencamo: besides, 12.04 has 5-year support, where 12.10 only 1.5
<Guest43280> does any 1 know how to hack into porn sites
<Ben64> Guest43280: not appropriate for this channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest43280: wth lol
<Guest43280> fuck u and what is this channel 4
<Guest43280> ?
<steambox> Guest43280: pr0n hacks you, in .....
<ntzrmtthihu777> wanna ops him
<Ben64> Guest43280: watch the  language, and look at the topic
<VanessaE> I got no answer in #xubuntu, so I'll try here:  I've just done a re-install of my system (getting ready for some hardware upgrades), and can no longer turn on RGB subpixel antialiasing without experiencing heavy color fringing.  What did I do wrong? (using Xubuntu Precise)
<Guest43280> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest43280> hay whats ur guys ip address
<Guest43280> hey
<bekks> Guest43280: 127.0.0.1
<Ben64> Guest43280: if you don't have a support question, please leave
<Guest43280> noooooo i could hack all of u
<Guest43280> do u want to c it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: he's a hard-ball, he aint goin nowhere on his own
<dakotawulfy> hi
<Guest43280>  u know what ur getting hacked
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest43280: unlikely.
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you can't even get into a porn site you def aint getting into my box
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: don't feed the trolls
<Guest43280> i was just kidding
<VanessaE> anyone? :(
<LovCAPONE> Q: NVidia GeForce GTS 250 supported by Linux Ubuntu? (In the NVidia driver list I didn't see it)
<Ben64> LovCAPONE: yep
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 when i was using the ubuntu grub with android installed i ran sudo update-grub and android didn't show up
<LovCAPONE> Ben64: Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, is the partition mounted?
<Bray90820> the android partition?
<bobolopolis> VanessaE: are you using a different video driver after the reinstall? otherwise, i have no idea
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: yeah
<VanessaE> bobolopolis: nope, same old driver as always.
<VanessaE> (fglrx)
#ubuntu 2013-03-07
<Bray90820> when i ran sudo update-grub i don't think so
<ntzrmtthihu777> mount it and check
<Bray90820> ubuntu is /dev/sda1 and android is /dev/sda3
<Bray90820> check what
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: I mean try again
<Bray90820> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> and this is the x86 android?
<Bray90820> so i should do it while mounted
<Bray90820> will try
<Bray90820> can i do it from a live disk
<Bray90820> well waite
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I think so.
<bobolopolis> VanessaE: there are a few different versions of the fglrx driver available if you enable the precise-proposed repository.  might be worth trying a different version and see if the redering behavior is different
<ntzrmtthihu777> oh, lol. I forgot you were in a live disc
<Bray90820> it won't work right now anyways because i still have the android grub
<VanessaE> oh that's right, I forgot to fiddle with the various repositories.  lemme check that first.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i need to change from android grub to ubuntu grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: exactly. Boot-repair shoulda done it, did you check out that ppa?
<Bray90820> i will right now
<one> Ubuntu: Where is the portslist located?
<bekks> one: Whats a "portslist"?
<one> bekks: the local file that defines ports
<one> GoT_r00t: you got my root
<bekks> one: /etc/services - which is pretty useless, since it isnt evaluated when an applications tries to open a port.
<litropy> I'm bored with my box. I want to do something fun. Any ideas?
<haryv> To bad ubuntu does not have  a way to select which apps not to installed when the os is instaled.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<VanessaE> haryv: the alternate installer gives you a bit more control over that as I recall
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<haryv> okay did not know there was a alternative
<VanessaE> at least, you can select whole categories anyway, which will help pare down the install size somewhat
<one> After ufw creates iptables rules are they saved and reloaded by iptables or ufw on reboot?
<bekks> haryv: Using 12.04, you could use the minimal iso.
<haryv> ubuntu is a butifull os. Really supprised there is even twitter archive discussions on the install process showing up on screen.
<Bray90820> the & represents a new command right?
<haryv> I started using linux when it was just two or three distros in 1997
<bekks> Bray90820: No. & puts a command into the background
<VanessaE> ok, repos enabled and updates installed.  let's see what THIS breaks ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: thank you, I forgot the name
<Bray90820> so this command should be rub all as one command
<Bray90820> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> i get you
<ntzrmtthihu777> and the other after that is done
<Bray90820> will do that now
<bekks> Bray90820: && is used for "execute cmd1 and if successful, execute cmd2"
<Bray90820> ahh
<VanessaE> well, that had no effect on the subpixel color fringes..
<VanessaE> (but at least I'm up-to-date again)
<Bray90820> parentheses should be there right
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: as I pasted it
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> sorry to ask so many questions
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: no prob, its a support channel after all
<Bray90820> yea
<VanessaE> I think my issue is that "lcd filtering" on top of the subpixel antialiasing simply is not working
<one> Ubuntu: suppose someone has gained root access will changing the root password then lock them out or will thier privledges remain until they are disconnected even after updating password?
<bekks> one: There is no root password.
<anony> j
<bekks> !root | one
<ubottu> one: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: interesting question, keep them from getting root access in the first place and it wont happen
<one> bekks: I modified my system to not use sudo but root
<bekks> one: Which is a very bad idea.
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: why.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: I would not say bad so much as advanced.
<one> because if there is an exploitable program running as the sudo user its easier to gain sudo
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: After knowing about the existance of sudo -i, setting a root password is an even more bad idea.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo is better than root. sudo goes away.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: in some situations you must. backtrack is run solely as root, for instance, because of the nature of its functions
<one> sudo is just a security risk
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: and root isnt? isnt that the very basis of your question, the risk posed by root access?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: thats what sudo is designed for. backtrack is a pretty neat example for a bad design.
<bastidrazor> one: you are a funny man
<elisa87> what should I install to overcome this error?> regex.hpp: No such file or directory
<anony> s
<one> sudo just gives a user root access which may be running exploitable programs
<one> sudo just gives all memory exploits root
<ntzrmtthihu777> and root doesn't?
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: are you high?
<one> if root isnt running them then no
<anony> root is like admin in windows
<one> look at top
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: I can do anything root can with sudo
<trism> elisa87: libboost1.49-dev or possibly an earlier version if you aren't on 12.10
<bastidrazor> i feel the troll
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: you gotta be high or ignorant.
<elisa87> trism I am using 12.04 which version should I install? using sudo apt-get or another method?
<one> anything in top can have an exploit so giving sudo to the user running most of the processes just makes it more vulnerable
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: and again full root access is the very same!
<elisa87> trism: E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1.49-dev'
<trism> elisa87: apt-cache search -n boost dev; and see what versions you have
<one> ntzrmtthihu777: but im not running everything as root
<Random832> are there any SIMPLE (not gimp) paint programs I can use to crop a screenshot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Random832: yes, imagemagick
<Random832> simple and interactive
<dakotawulfy>  Random832 pinta
<Random832> or tell me how to use imagemagick that will let me do it interactively
<VanessaE> fixed my problem finally.  Can someone please add this link to an appropriate wiki or whatever?
<kalenjohnson> Random832, there are some web apps that are real simple
<VanessaE> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110026/how-do-i-finetune-subpixel-font-anti-aliasing
<ntzrmtthihu777> as in with point and click?
<Random832> gpaint and rgbpaint both don't have crop tools
<VanessaE> THIS was my problem.
<Random832> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> then nope
<ntzrmtthihu777> Random832: what part are you trying to crop out of a screenshot?
<MonkeyAssface123> Hello.
<escott> elisa87, libboost-regex1.49.0
<escott> elisa87, so just apt-get install libboost-regex
<VanessaE> anyway, one last question:
<ntzrmtthihu777> VanessaE: yes?
<dakotawulfy>  Random832 try pinta
<dakotawulfy>   Random832 it is easy
<VanessaE> When I re-installed today, I noticed there were four fglrx options now.  one experimental, one experimental and marked as beta, one normal (this is what I am using now), and one for post-release updates.
<VanessaE> which one should I really be using?
<dr_willis> whatever one  works for you
<dr_willis> normal -> post ->  experimental -> exp Beta.
<dr_willis> I think is the order of 'age/version'
<VanessaE> well what I mean is, is there a point to trying the others?  What should I expect from it?  breakage?  car wrecks?  dogs and cats living together?
<dr_willis> better preformance/support for newer hardware, vs chance of breaking
<faruk> so when is 13.04 Beta 1 coming out?
<gynna> http://www.reddit.com/r/AdultDating18/comments/19t7e6/sexi_and_thick_snow_bunny_atlantaga_airport/
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<haryv> gynna, just tell us what it is
<dr_willis> better that he dosent.. ;) sounds OT to me.
<faruk> thanks ubottu!
<grus> How can I test to see if my onboard graphics can use bloom lighting effect?
<Madkiss> Cheers.
<Madkiss> So do we have 13.04?
<dr_willis> Madkiss:  Huh?
<dr_willis> 13.04 exists.. in testing stages..
<ntzrmtthihu777> not till 13 -04
<VanessaE> hm, looks like all of the improvements are geared toward the 7000-series.  I have an HD6870.
<dr_willis> people never noticce the version # is the date of release
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, well I
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, well I'm relatively new to ubuntu, have only seen one new release, quantal
<dakotawulfy> dr_willis cool never realized that
<elisa87> I installed boost but I am receiving this error: /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find -lboost_regex
<Madkiss> I am just asking because my ubuntu offered me to "Update to the new Release 13.04" like 15 minutes ago.
<trism> elisa87: you'll probably need the dev version of the boost library escott mentioned too, in either the 1.46 or 1.48 version (whatever you picked)
<trism> elisa87: libboost-regex-*
<kn800> Hello all, got an ATi card and trying to deal with the terrible drivers - How does one get the Dual desktops to work?
<elisa87> trism what should I do right now?
<haryv> dont see x-term in ubunto
<haryv> on the desktop
<LaserShark> kn800, i had the same problem
<LaserShark> whats your card
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: you want to use xterm?
<kn800> LaserShark: did you solve it? It's a 7950
<kn800> I regret this card immensely, wish I'd stuck with Nvidia now.
<LaserShark> ok, mine's a good deal older
<LaserShark> but
<trism> elisa87: install it? apt-cache search -n boost regex dev; find the version you need
<kn800> LaserShark: any information is helpful hahaha
<LaserShark> the exact way i fixed it was i got totally fed up and decided to throw out a monitor because i couldn't deal with this shit
<LaserShark> the next morning i woke up booted up the desktop
<LaserShark> and voila
<LaserShark> i still have no idea how i fixed it
<kn800> LaserShark: I hate you hahaha
<elisa87> trism jalal@dfyhs5l1:~/gem5-gpu/gpgpu-sim-complete/v3.x$  apt-cache search -n boost regex dev
<elisa87> libboost-regex1.46-dev - regular expression library for C++
<elisa87> libboost-regex-dev - regular expression library for C++ (default version)
<elisa87> libboost-regex1.48-dev - regular expression library for C++
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaserShark> kn800, haha
<LaserShark> all i remember is i installed and uninstalled the propietary drivers a bunch of times
<LaserShark> it's a 5670
<trism> elisa87: I don't know which version of boost you decided on earlier
<lotus-blade> Just upgraded and now have no inet. Any ideas?
<fckinCommand> Hi/Salut
<Negron> gola
<Negron> hola
<Negron> español
<h00k> !es | Negron
<ubottu> Negron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 well i have ubuntu grub back and can boot ubuntu fine now but i cant get android to show
<Bray90820> i tried sudo update-grub while it was mounted
<Bray90820> i should note tho i can only mount it with disk utility
<elisa87> trism that error is fixed now I have this one: /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find -lboost_filesystem
<Negron> hola
<Negron> español
<trism> elisa87: they will all be the same sort of fix, libboost-something-version-dev
<Negron> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: well you could always manually edit /etc/grub.d/grub.cfg and add a menu for android
<Negron> español
<escott> elisa87, you may just want to apt-get install libboost-*-dev
<ntzrmtthihu777> !es | Negron
<ubottu> Negron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<trism> elisa87: there is also a libboost-version-all-dev if you just want to grab everything and not search
<Negron> hola
<Bray90820> when i tried sudo mount /dev/sda3 it says can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Negron> español
<dakotawulfy>  ntzrmtthihu777 would boot repair work for him???
<Negron> alguiev
<escott> !es | Negron
<Negron> hola
<ntzrmtthihu777> dakotawulfy: just talked about that.
<Negron> hablan español
<dakotawulfy> sorry
<dakotawulfy> did not see that
<escott> Negron, #ubuntu-es
<fckinCommand> Does Anybody can tell me why http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591924/ 'not working ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: what version of android
<Negron> hola
<Negron> español
<elisa87> E: Unable to locate package libboost-version-all-dev trism
<Negron> hablan español
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: aqui hablemos ingles
<trism> elisa87: replacing version with which ever you selected earlier
<Negron> :( donde puedo hablar cpn gente
<Negron> en español
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: en #ubuntu-es hablamos espanol
<Bray90820> 4.0.4
<Negron> donde puedo hablar cn gente en español
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: en #ubuntu-es hablamos espanol
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: escribir /join #ubuntu-es y pressame entro
<Negron> ok
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 it's 4.0.4
<haryv> did my comment get passed up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: what comment
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: gotcha, one sec
<Bray90820> ok
<haryv> xterm is not on the desktop
<haryv> some kind of command line window
<haryv> new ubuntu install not seeing it
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: you want command line?
<haryv> yes
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 the actuall name for the iso is android x86 4.0 RC2
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: press ctrl+alt+t
<Casonade> Hello, I am a new Ubuntu 12.04 LTS User.  I would like to get some help on executing the rc.local file on startup.
<haryv> thanks!
<haryv> xterm should be part of desktop :)
<Casonade> Can anyone help me?
<elisa87> how can I search for a file in entire system?  ./tau.conf
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: you want a shortcut on desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | Casonade
<ubottu> Casonade: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Casonade> No, it is more specific.
<Casonade> I can explain it to you, if you want.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Casonade: give the whole question at once.
<haryv> nt, yes. If I recall, last time doing a rght click on desktop gave menu for shortcuts. Do not see it in this install
<Casonade> Okay.
<haryv> ntzrmtthihu777,  yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/Desktop/gnome-terminal.desktop
<escott> Casonade, rc.local is executed on boot
<escott> elisa87, either locate or find
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: I gotcha: http://android-x86.sceners.org/en/?p=270
<Casonade> I ran Powertop and followed the suggestion to enhance battery life on my laptop using "sudo powertop-1.13" menu, but loosing settings on reboot.  I tried to add the suggestions' script lines on /etc/rc.local and executed with "sudo chmod 755 /etc/rc.local" but it doesn't do anything on reboot.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i already saw that but that's for RC1
<Bray90820> i am running RC2
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: did you not read it? you can change that.
<Bray90820> i will have a look
<ntzrmtthihu777> "If you haven’t installed Android-x86 4.0 RC1 but some other version, replace the lines containing “android-4.0-RC1″ with your version."
<haryv> ntzrmtthihu777,  missing destination file operand after
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: what did you exactly type
<haryv> hold, let me download a chat app on ubuntu im on my windows laptop
<Negron> these
<Negron> ??
<dr_willis> Casonade: you did put the commands befor the   exit   statement in rc.local?
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: that would be xchat or irssi
<haryv> thats what i use
<Casonade> @dr_willis:  before "exit 0", Yes sir!
<Negron> no entiendo
<dr_willis> Casonade:  and the exact line you added was?
<Casonade> I will paste it here, hold on.
<Negron> esto es una pc escolar de venezuela
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: no vas a #ubuntu-es?
<dakotawulfy> Casonade this page tells u how to do what u want http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/install-powertop-21-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<haryv> ugg do not recall why ubunto was not asking for root password during setup. have to boot into single user mode to reset it. hold
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: oh, no espanol, pourtuguise?
<Casonade> #!/bin/sh -e # # rc.local # # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other # value on error. # # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution # bits. # # By default this script does nothing.  echo 2 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness  echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs  echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/
<Negron> español
<Negron> español
<Casonade> Oh no.
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: you don't need a root password
<haryv> su password not working
<Negron> quien entrar un lugar que hablen español
<Negron> quiero entrar en un lugar qe hablen español
<Casonade> echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: yo digo a ti, va a #ubuntu-es
<escott> Casonade, paste.ubuntu.com will be easier to read
<jrib> !sudo | haryv
<ubottu> haryv: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ydoisayyes> Quickie~ What is the fastest way to copy data from one partition to another on the same device? Both are ntfs if it matters. I don't care if the copy is bootable, I would like specific file access after copy though so I am trying to avoid something like clonezilla. I am unsure of my dd skills.
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: use sudo
<haryv> password for sudo not working
<ntzrmtthihu777> ydoisayyes: I think you would hafta use dd
<jrib> haryv: you're using your user's password?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dd if=/dev/sda1 pf=/dev/sda2, replace with your values
<haryv> yes
<jrib> haryv: what is the output of « groups »?
<escott> haryv, what is the output of "groups"
<ntzrmtthihu777> ydoisayyes: oops, of=
<Casonade> There is one little concern: "Suggestion: Enable Device Power Management by pressing the P key" is listed on powertop.log but I do not know how to put a script for that in rc.local
<joshlegs> i hurd there's drama in these parts
<ydoisayyes> ntzrmtthihu777: ok thats what I thought but dd scares me.
<haryv> im at the shell prompt
<ntzrmtthihu777> ydoisayyes: don't be afriaid, its usefull
<5EXAAITZZ> fixed the problem.  stupid dnsmasq
<haryv> groups says root
<LFLKSJS> anyone know of any chat room for renewable energy?
<escott> haryv, only root is a member of the root group
<LFLKSJS> chatrooms*
<ntzrmtthihu777> LFLKSJS: no, but I like the subject
<dr_willis> !alis > LFLKSJS
<ubottu> LFLKSJS, please see my private message
<escott> haryv, ie you should only see "root" mentioned inf you already ran sudo -i
<escott> haryv, try "whoami"
<ntzrmtthihu777> !alis > ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777, please see my private message
<Casonade> @Dr. WIllis:  Are you still there?
<haryv> root
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: that's damn cool
<dr_willis> no one ever actually reads the bots messages....
<haryv> not sure why su did not except my password unlike booting into single user mode
<escott> well the bot is dead
<one> good job root
<dr_willis> Casonade:  @ is for twitter not irc....
<LFLKSJS> anyone into making homemade things?
<escott> haryv, su does not work on ubuntu systems. you are already root so sudo is pointless
<LFLKSJS> i.e. engineering type gadgetry?
<ntzrmtthihu777> LFLKSJS: did you not see the bot
<escott> or rather the bot is back, resurrected from the dead
<jrib> haryv: if you read the documentation ubottu sent you it may clear some up some of your doubts
<Casonade> Hello?
<ntzrmtthihu777> LFLKSJS: did you not see the bot's message? cool things you speak of, but not the place for them
<LFLKSJS> sorry
<LFLKSJS> thanks for the info
<Casonade> I don't use Twitter, so I don't know, anyway, is there anything else you need?
<dr_willis> Casonade:  we just needed the ONE line.. and it would be betst if you just read that guide someome mentioned.. it will know more then i do on the topic
<Negron> español
<ydoisayyes> ntzrmtthihu777: should the partitions be mounted or unmouted?
<ntzrmtthihu777> unmounted, I believe. if they are mounted they become a directory tree and cannot be dd'd
<ntzrmtthihu777> Negron: nosotros no hablamos espanol aqui
<dr_willis> you dont want to image a mounted filesystem..
<maxped> i need to copy a link from lynx browser. only problem is the link exceeds the amount that can be printed on the screen, too long. any ideas on how to copy the link?
<Casonade> Bah.
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: are you in pure cli or inside a terminal window?
<dr_willis> the tinyurl type sites can help  with long link issues
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: well......ssh over putty, so pure cli. no gui on my box
<dr_willis> save the page with the link to a file. cut it from the file perhaps.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, that is tricky.
<dr_willis> putty dosent have a open link feature?  to open it on a local browser?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: yeah, curl the source, sed the " into \n, and then grep out the url
<haryv> which desktop theme in unbuntu uses the least amount of cpus?
<Madkiss> ahum. so now I updated to 13.04-rc and my bluetooth is gone, i.e. i can't enable it from within KDE
<dr_willis> haryv:  i doubt if it matters much. since compiz is using more then what the themes will
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: the one that isnt unity
<dr_willis> Madkiss:  #ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<maxped> dr_willis: putty doesnt see the link
<haryv> trying ti ID what is making this new install a bit slow. What option in TOP dhows what process is gobling up cpu' cycles?
<dr_willis> maxped:  top sorts by cpu ussage by default i belive
<subcool> anyone please- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591971
<Intergage> Hey guys, if I install iscsitarget onto a clean xbuntu machine, will I be able to get my ESX servers to see and connect to them the same as the OpenFiler machine I currently have doing it?
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: the only thing i recognize is grep lol. i will have to google the rest...thanks for the help
<dr_willis> maxped:  htop is a bit nicer then top - easier to read.
<haryv> aptd is gobbling up 53 % wow
<ntzrmtthihu777> its easy, max
<subcool> im trying to use boot-repair to fix my boot. But- i keep running into package manager issues..
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: curl -s "url" | sed 's|"|\n|g' | grep "target link"
<maxped> dr_willis: not sure how we got on that topic
<dr_willis> subcool:  havent tried that boot-repair cd  yet eh?
<selena2013> use boot repair
<dakotawulfy> subcool did u add the repos???
<ntzrmtthihu777> selena2013: he did, thats where the paste came from
<selena2013> o sorry
<haryv> update-apt-xapi 95% in top?????
<haryv> what is this process?
<Intergage> Anyone worked with ESX servers before?
<subcool> dr_willis, lol - nope.
<doomlord> does ubuntu run ok on the chromebook pixel
<dakotawulfy> subcool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dr_willis> subcool:  i mnetione dit yesterday. theres a link on the ubuntu boot repair wiki page. its a 32/64 bit (dual version)  live cd - just for running boot-repair
<subcool> dr_willis, i reinstall freshly my livecd. this is baby fresh. - dakotawulfy yea- that its installed. when i run the program it errors with an open packagemanager.
<subcool> dr_willis, yea- i know.. thats next on my list of things to do...
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: curl -s "url" | sed 's|"|\n|g' | grep "target link" > text.txt
<subcool> dr_willis, im going to setup a dual boot with yumi...
<subcool> after this..
<subcool> lol
<selena2013> yea there is a guide , you have to use the remix for 64bits
<dr_willis> subcool:  Hmm.. that dosent make sence.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i ALMOST have it
<subcool> exactly :/
<dr_willis> I got boot-repair installed on  my 12.10 system with  no issues.. so not sure what your apt issues are about
<Bray90820> but when i try to load android from grub it is saying error you need to load the kernel firat
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: see? I use a similar technique to load an iso
<Bray90820> so do you know how i would fix it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: pastebin your 40_custom
<subcool> dr_willis, i have it on my 12.04 - fresh. - when i run the program, it goes to fix everything. Then pops up with a :close paackage manager and try again"
<Bray90820> ok
<dr_willis> subcool:  perhaps its heking for newer versions of itself..
<dr_willis> checking
<dr_willis> it may have an option to not do that.
<subcool> dr_willis, im opening the app again now.
<dr_willis> i rarely actually need to RUN the boot-repair tool. ;)
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks for the syntax but i dont want to just copy paste. i will need to do the research to learn what i am doing. for now i suppose i can use a gui on another system to accomplish my orignal task until my command line skills get better.
<dr_willis> I just have it installed just in case.
<Seven_Six_Two> I thought that I was getting EM interference, causing my sound to crackle, but that's not it. Playing a flash video (the same song as a FLAC that I was playing) has no crackle, but both mp3 and flac (audacious and totem) have the crackling sound. Any ideas why? Nothing on my pc has changed, and it certainly hasn't always done this.
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: exactly why do you need it?
<dr_willis> bbl
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: to copy long random character string url into other app
<Seven_Six_Two> I've played with all of my sound options, and ensured that I'm not running anything else, and audacious isn't using too much cpu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, you could, instead of the > text.txt, pass it into the next part with |
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: true, but im sure your other idea will work, i just want to make sure i know what i am doing.
<Seven_Six_Two> the crackle is on all 5.1 speakers, and only while music is playing in audacious, totem. VLC doesn't do it. neither does flash.
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: lol, true. its an easy trick really. curl -s pulls the source of a page, which would include the links, sed 's|"|\n|g' replaces " with newlines, and grep you know.
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: manpage says curl -s makes curl silent
<subcool> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/07/snapshot1.png
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: yup, curl snatches the source, but -s makes it do it invisibly, you don't want the source for a page streaming across your tty
<subcool> dr_willis, ^^
<haryv> is there a graphical window to disable services that are running in memory?
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: gnome-system-monitor
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: like task manager in win$
<haryv> yes,,,it working now
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uj4Qnm7a
<Bray90820> it might take a few minutes to load tho because pastebin is over capacity
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: holy crap
<dsr> anyone know why 'vgchange -a n test' doesn't deactivate all the LVs in test? After the vgchange I run lvscan and all the LVs show as active
<Bray90820> lol
<haryv> why i get the feeling compwiz is imprtant
<dr_willis> compiz is the window manager used by unity
<haryv> well, mistale for killing it :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: epic. fail.
<haryv> lol
<dr_willis> killing init would be epic
<dr_willis> killing compiz is trivial. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I can uninstall compiz if I only use gnome-fallback, right?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i suggest leaveing it alone
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, no reason uninstall unless you are out of disk space
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: escott: I set a 16gb root, plenty of space but I wanna keep it that way
<aartist> My mouse has jammed Ubuntu:12.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: still not loading
<subcool> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/07/snapshot1.png dr_willis
<Bray90820> LOL
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: ubuntu has its own paste, try that one
<haryv> compwiz should be called killthiscrashdesktop
<dsr> anyone have experience configuring LVM? I have a stupid question
<Bray90820> didn't i already send you the pastebin?
<Bray90820> here it is again
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uj4Qnm7a
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: yes, but its not loading. ubuntu has its own one, and it may not be overloaded
<haryv> to bad there wasnt a script that can shut down non essensial services
<Taev> can some one tell me why when i click restart, my ubuntu install hangs on boot, but when i shut down, and power up. it boots
<jrib> dsr: it's general irc etiquette to just ask the question and find out
<Bray90820> how about i send it to you as a txt
<ntzrmtthihu777> doable
<Bray90820> so a txt file is ok?
<dsr> why does vgchange -a n or lvchange -a n seem to have no effect even though the command runs successfully
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: its cool, /q me. I don't want my email in open irc (not that I don't trust you guys)
<Bray90820> im just going to send you a dropbox link
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: that works too
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/33402675/Untitled%20Document%202.txt
<dr_willis> haryv:  you are thinking in wondows terms/mindset... you really  dont need to worry about succh things for the most part
<dr_willis> haryv:  the biggest threat to a linux system i find.. is the admin/root user, doing silly  things.. ;)
<haryv> yes true
<haryv> btw, thanks guys for responding to my questions. Shows how much people care about asnwering questions ..even if they seem inoculous :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: try changing it to android-x86-4.0.4-rc2 ; is this on the same machine we are communicating with?
<haryv> I had to use a pry-bar to get the guys in windows-server to answer anything.
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: thats win$ for you
<Bray90820> it is not
<haryv> mabey just the attitudes of the guys there. I finally ruffled there feathers when I said employers here do not care as much about as experiance as cirts and experiance.
<dr_willis> they are all too busy admining  their macchines to cchit cchat. ;)
<haryv> yes true
<hero100> I can connect my laptop to my room mate's laptop via wireless network in windows, but cannot do it in linux. what's the problem?
<wubino> whats going in bitcoin that they are #9 most crowded irc room?
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 it is not
<haryv> to a point :)
<Seven_Six_Two> amarok is also clicking and popping. I just listened to the flac on my pmp, and it's not the file.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: k. Please use my nick when you address me, as the chat moves quickly and I am doing alot, so I need the extra visual cue
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i will from now on
<Seven_Six_Two> there is something that is done by audacious, amarok, totem, that isn't being done by vlc and flash.
<hero100> when I ping, it says my own host destination unreachable
<haryv> stay far far away from bitcoin. Bitcoin is or will be exploited by organized crime!!!
<aartist> my mouse is jammed and i see this problem often. I end up in rebooting computer is there an alternative solution?
<ryebread761> haryv I thought bitcoin was supposed to be pretty secure?
<haryv> get a new mouse
<smokey1> hey all
<dr_willis> aartist:  ssh in, and restart the X server perhaps. ;)
<haryv> nooo there is no tracability of the transations. that is what makes it so attractive to criminals
<smokey1> any one that could be of help today
<Curs0r> Patty the bitcoin hooker doesn't like a paper trail
<ryebread761> oh
<haryv> Once terrorist know about bitcoin, I am assured they will use it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> smokey1: we cant tell you that till you ask your question !ask | smokey1
<haryv> FBI is looking into bitcoin
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | smokey1
<ubottu> smokey1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aartist> dr_willis: I have single computer and I am on it. , what I should do? I have my keyboard fully working and I can go to browser, terminal, emacs etc..
<dr_willis> aartist:  if its just the moust freezing.  you can try to restart the X server via the terminal  'sudo servicec lightdm restart'
<dr_willis> aartist:  you  could also try unplug/repluging in the mouse
<haryv> CIA NSA and FBI use powerfull servers to scan over all the transactions from and two countries looking for clues on the funding of organized crime.
<usr13> dr_willis: aartist That's "service"  not  "servicec"
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: I think the problem is the original page had a typo, maybe. try replacing root=/dev/ram0 with boot=/dev/ram0
<dr_willis> haryv:  lovely... and Off topic..
<Bray90820> well i maniged to get the loading kernal thing resloved
<smokey1>  does any hear use navi x my everytime i play a movie through the server the video and audio go out of sync does not play movie all the way throw without skipping at all hope some one can help
<Bray90820> but it still says file not found
<Bray90820> then reboots
<ntzrmtthihu777> file not found, which one? any other info?
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 there is no other info
<ntzrmtthihu777> k
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: did you see my earlier suggestion regarding boot/root?
<Bray90820> im looking at it noe
<Bray90820> now
<AndreiHk`> http://chat.underirc.eu/
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: can you give me a link to the iso? If I could peek at it myself I could maybe help
<AndreiHk`> http://chat.underirc.eu/
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 http://www.android-x86.org/download i downloaded this one android-x86-4.0-RC2-tegav2.iso
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 thank you by the way
<dr_willis> isent the tegav2 for a specific cchipset/mahine?
<elisa87> Are you aware of any package/tool that can extract the CFG(flow graph) of a (CUDA) code?
<elisa87> Are you aware of any package/tool that can extract the CFG(flow graph) of a (CUDA) code?
<puraki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122670 that is my problem
<toasty_> does anyone know of a ppa for rvm?
<ntzrmtthihu777> toasty_: ruby version manager? no, but you can add it with the instructions on the site
<puraki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122670
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | puraki
<ubottu> puraki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brightspark> toasty_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128966/how-do-i-install-ruby-rvm
<dr_willis> there are ppa searh sites/tools
<dr_willis> searcch
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: downloading the iso now
<Apes> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 thank you
<Apes> Don't you need a package to run that command?
<usr13> puraki: So you un-installed pulseaudio and it did not change anything?  (Still quits working after certain length of time?)
<puraki> No, my problem is
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks for your help, still not entirley sure what i (you) did, but i got what i needed  and learned more about the power of linux.
<puraki> that the dash doesn't fade in
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: its simple man. curl you know, right?
<puraki> The problem is occuring on an Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 32-bit system on VirtualBox 4.1.16 on Windows 7 64-bit
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: curl i picked up pretty quick, sed im getting, just hard remebering when to use what and what options to use.
<ntzrmtthihu777> puraki: again, you cannot expect full performance under a virtualbox under win$
<dr_willis> puraki:  virtualbox has issues with unity due to 3d driver supports. you may  be using Unity2d by default that does not have all the fancy eye candy effects
<aaron_> Why woul anyone want to use virtualbox under windows?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: sed and awk are by far two of the most usefull commands to learn
<puraki> I am using Unity 3D
<dr_willis> aaron_:  to have a little linux system to use for real work. ;)
<puraki> not 2D
<dr_willis> puraki:  how are you sure of that?
<puraki> Because I checked on the login screen
<aaron_> dr_willis: I haven't touched windows quite literally in years, guess Im one of the lucky ones :)
<puraki> I clicked the little ubuntu icon
<puraki> and selected Ubuntu, not Ubuntu 2D
<ntzrmtthihu777> aaron_: I just completely got rid of win$ on my machines
<dr_willis> puraki:  thats not proof.. If the 3d drivers are not found.. the system Can default to unity-2d i reccall..
<dr_willis> try selecting unity 2d and see if it works the same
<puraki> ok
 * dr_willis wonders why it really matters
 * ntzrmtthihu777 thinks its because win$ gotta have flash over performance
<dsr> how do I deactivate a logical volume or a volume group? vgchange -an test doesn't do anything
<dr_willis> i normally  use Lubuntu in vbox
<puraki> Same thing happens
<ntzrmtthihu777> puraki: thin in that case it is defaulting to 2d ike he said.
<ntzrmtthihu777> puraki: and I repeat: you cannot expect to get full performance under vbox under win$
<dr_willis> i normally  use Lubuntu in vbox.....
<ntzrmtthihu777> never got the answer to my question, only opinions. can I remove compiz if I only boot gnome-fallback
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  best to leave it alone..
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: not my question.
<dr_willis> your space saveing will be minimal. and chance of breakeing somthhing  is  there.
<dr_willis> go for it and see if you really  want to
<usr13> dr_willis: I suppose he can re-install compiz if something turns out to be broken.  Right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I don't see how anything can break as compiz is never used
<usr13> ... reinstalling will more-than-likely fix what ever gets broken.
<usr13> I don't ever uninstall compiz so I don't really know.
<usr13> ... But it does make sense to uninstall compiz if you never intend to use it...
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ ubuntu-tweak depends on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> so if I uninstall compiz it will take out ubuntu-tweak, and installing that will reinstall compiz?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I really wish they would add support for other locations in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, like what?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ~/Dropbox, for one
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, you can put whatever you want in there
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: apparently you have not looked into how it works much.
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can add anything to it, but it won't do much good
<puraki> http://prntscr.com/vbgiq with Unity 3D | http://prntscr.com/vbgt2 with Unity 2D
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, what would  you expect it to do though?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, its just a way to localize certain folder names. nothing else
<puraki> The dash looks darker in Unity 2D than in Unity 3D.
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: kinda silly, and more or less aethetic, but I hate that I have to add ~/Dropbox and ~/Ubuntu\ One to bookmarks, and they don't get added into the "computer" section of nautilus or the gnome2 places menu
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: I actually have my ~/Dropbox set up in place of ~/Public so that at least works right, but what about Ubuntu One?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, any reason it cannot be the same?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, you have to be careful because public implies a folder that should be shared by things like samba
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: I sacrificed ~/Public (which I never use) for dropbox, but there are no other folders to sacrifice.
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: I don't use samba, no win$ boxes to share with
<dr_willis> ~/CloudJunk
<phoney7> I am trying to follow the instructions here http://aperiodic.net/screen/faq#when_i_split_the_display_and_then_detach_screen_forgets_the_split but I can't detach the session.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: no, then they would likely sync together wasting even more cloud space.
<ntzrmtthihu777> puraki: what did you use to take these screenies, a win$ program or ubuntu?
<dr_willis> I wonder if theres a fuse tool to merge all my cloud storage into one bigger storage. ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, that would be awesome. lvm for fuse.
<puraki> lightshot
<puraki> on windows
<dr_willis> only thing i really  keep on the cloud are my wallpaper images  and comic book files.. in case i want to read them from my phone.
<Seven_Six_Two> That's where I keep all my ultra-secret spy passwords.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: ah so only little things. I back up gb's worth of stuff to the cloud, so I need it to be frugal
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: but in particular ~/Dropbox and ~/Ubuntu\ One
<dr_willis> so far the neat est use of the  'cloud' i saw was to keep Digital books on  via  Calibre - but then aparently  that started getting banned/books deleted. ;(
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, really?
<dr_willis> I find the Space in 'Ubuntu One' to be a bit annoying. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: As do I, I am using a terminal client so it escapes it :/
<dr_willis> Yea. lifehacker had an artical on keeping your Calibre book library on dropbox in the public dir (or somthing) to let you read your books from othe rdevices..  then Dropbox aparently  started removeing peoples libraries.
<Seven_Six_Two> I only store a truecrypt container on dropbox.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: waittaminute, dammit I've been doing that!
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: gnome-fallback does not use gnome3, right?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  ive not really done it to the  extent the Lifehacker site was showing. I just keep a few books/cbr files oon mine.
<dr_willis> I dont use gnome fallback.. but i would say  YES it does use gnome3
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: cbr == <3
<boldfilter> It does
<dr_willis> or at least parts of it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: so nifty!
<dr_willis> the next gnome 3.8? it supposed to have an actual gnome2 theme or somthing from what ive seen.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I hope so, I can't stand unity
<dr_willis> I perfer gnome-shell  to  the flakey fallback/failsafe/grandfather modes. ;)
<dr_willis> unity works fine for me..
<dr_willis> 13.04 has some neat features added to it also.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I'm using a touch-screen pc and I still cant stand it
<dr_willis> cant say i have any issues with it..
<boldfilter> Its a change
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: true, but we are not the same fella
<Seven_Six_Two> I like cinnamon.
<dr_willis> i jump around from so many os's and differnt pcs in the course of a day. im used to everything being differnt on each pc
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i just realized your hardware is going to be different then mine
<dr_willis> too bad that metesse (metisse?) window manager never got popular..
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 so you will have to download a different version
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: virtualbox, mate
<ntzrmtthihu777> and i just wanted to look inside it anyways
<mrrogens> hello
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 but still the tegra version prob won't work for you
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: so to match your internals i need the same iso
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 so you can emulate my hardware?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: again, I don't need to. I just wanna unpack it like a .zip
<Bray90820> ahh so your not actually installing it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> newp, maybe chrooting into it, but thats about it.
<Bray90820> well that answers my question :p
<Bray90820> carry on
<maxped> i watched a video on youtube of awk. can anyone give any examples of how you use it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is anyone aware of a guide for manually doing what usb-creator-gtk or unetbootin does?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: awk can do so many things its unreal
<elisa87> what should I install to be able to see a .mov file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: man awk will give you alot of info
<escott> elisa87, i would try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: the little tut i watched was prtty basic, just trying to get an idea of what others may use it for.
<histo> elisa87: vlc is one player or you can install the codec for whatever player you like
<histo> !codecs | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: wanna see how I used it?
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: sure. im game
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ntzrmtthihu777/linutaux
<histo> maxped: what is it that you want to do with it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get luct
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: he's just learning
<maxped> histo: i had issue, ntzrmtthihu777 helped me out with sed, said that i should learn awk too. just curious
<tpw_rules> hey. i need help with netatalk
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: i guess i'll look at what your providing and trust you're not trying to hose me. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: its just a text-manipulation script in essense, but has big use in the utau linux community
<ntzrmtthihu777> it will install 2 main files plus the documentation. check out /usr/bin/luct
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: whole lotta useful sed and awk there
<histo> maxped: tldp.org is a good start for learning
<moes> 12.04 full install to usb flash drive ...when booting first window is "out of range cannot display video mode change computer display input to 1600x1200 @ 60 mhz" it times out then boots ??
<ntzrmtthihu777> antonio__: again, define morph. do you mean like a fade-in fade-out or like a werewolf morph or what
<antonio__> werewolf morph
<ntzrmtthihu777> antonio__: not under linux, but win$ had a program called [ph|f]antamorph
<Guest703> having an issue with 12.10 just installed nvidia drivers and now the side pane wont show up and windows will not move
<Guest703> how can thiws be undone
<dr_willis> moes:  grub is using some mode your monitor cant handle. You can edit your /etc/default/grub to tell it to use a differnt mode. or the text menu mode
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: did you try swapping root for boot?
<moes> dr_willis..Thanks for the info
<Bray90820> i will be back in 20 minutes
<antonio__> thanks
<dr_willis> Guest703:  does the guest user account work properly? you seem to be haveing some sort of unity/3d driver issues.
<will_> also did this sudo update-initramfs -u
<Guest31327> along with update nvidia and now things are messed up
<Guest31327> how can it be undone
<dr_willis> try booting an older kernel from the grub menu Guest31327  - see if it works there.
<Ububegin> Any good text to speech software for our video presentations... Something which can generate quite natural sounding voices will be great.. :)
<will__> anything yet?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ububegin: what language?
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: are 'cvc', 'vc' and 'romaji', 'kana' variables
<maxped> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: yesh
<ntzrmtthihu777> they are types of files with different setups
<ntzrmtthihu777> actually if you are looking at the conv_cv_vcv(){ sections these are function names
<maxped> ntzrmtthihu777: cool, that will definatley be something to get me started, thanks.
<Ububegin> ntzrmtthihu777: English, :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> maxped: this was my first major bash work. I want to make it pure cli, but as of yet it has a text based menu interface
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ububegin: nevermind then. I was aware of on that did japanese, but you can make it speak "engrish", but thats about it.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 so what were you saying
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: did you try swappint root=/dev with boot=/dev?
<Bray90820> what do you mean
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: I mean on the line that says root=/dev/ram0 try boot=
<Bray90820> ok
<mmnicolas> hello
<hossein> Hi, I have a question
<hossein> about ubuntu lucid
<mmnicolas> do you guys have a social channel ? something like #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !EOL | hossein
<ubottu> hossein: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hossein> can anyone tell me how
<ntzrmtthihu777> mmnicolas: exactly that
<hossein> to add new repository in lucid
<suhaib> so I decided to use a previous kernel, because wireless doesn't work in the new kernel, How can I lock this kernel so that I don't have to select the old kernel from the grub everytime I boot the laptop ?
<dr_willis> new repositories for what exactly? hossein
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: lucid is no longer supported officially, but you can find out.
<hossein> I will write the path of it
<hossein> I am a researcher
<hossein> i need to use others software
<hossein> this is the website
<hossein> http://gmplib.org
<dr_willis> its likely you  will need to compile from source hossein
<hossein> wow seams so dificult
<dr_willis> unless the site specifically mentions they have a ppa for lucid.
<hossein> as I am new to ubuntu
<dr_willis> You are the one using an out of date release.. i suggest you  upgrade to a newer release
<hossein> I cant
<hossein> the software which requires this website pacage can only be installed
<suhaib> hossein: why ?
<hossein> using this
<dr_willis> we CAN read more then 3 words on a single line hossein  , no need to hit enter every 3 words...
<hossein> I am getting mad :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> you would be surprised what you can do on a newer release
<hossein> I used 12.10
<hossein> but I have to use lucid now
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: try 12.04, its supported for 5 more years
<hossein> I cant
<ntzrmtthihu777> why not?
<hossein> the third party software that I am using is that old that can only work on lucid
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: what does the 3rd party software do
<hossein> just let me know how to add this site as a repository in lucid
<dr_willis> guess you learn to compile it from source  then.. unless they specifically have a ppa for lucid made up. or packages made for it..
<hossein> It is for robotics
<dr_willis> hossein:  just because they have a web site does NOT mean they have a ppa for it.
<hossein> but the readme file said they have it
<OerHeks> hossein, build it youself http://gmplib.org/devel/repo-usage.html
<hossein> the software is tested before with their ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: what does it say the ppa is?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: it should be something like ppa:something/bar
<hossein> tell me what deb means
<dr_willis> the readme file may  also be quite out of date. and they  may have closed down the ppa
<hossein> it does not work in lucid command
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: deb is like a windows installer
<dr_willis> !apt | hossein
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: to install a deb you use
<ubottu> hossein: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<puraki> .deb is the file extension for ubuntu packages
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: sudo dpkg -i name_of.deb
<NanaHaru>  I have a question about installing Ubuntu onto a bare drive and UEFI...
<NanaHaru> Could anyone help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !anyone | NanaHaru
<ubottu> NanaHaru: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hossein> I just want to add the site as a repository in lucid
<hossein> is there any comand base code?
<suhaib> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: in precise its sudo add-apt-reposritory ppa
<hossein> ok let me try it
<NanaHaru> Okay, so my new computer will not run Ubuntu. All my hardware should be compatible. I've tried running various version on both CD and USb and it won't go past the "try Ubuntu" without either an error or just stopping.
<ntzrmtthihu777> you need the name from the readme
<suhaib> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> NanaHaru: you may need to run it in nomodeset
<suhaib> !gp
<dr_willis> NanaHaru:  what errors?
<NanaHaru> How do I run it in nomodeset?
<suhaib> !pg
<haryv> thinking of dumping ubuntu simply because it was never setup with asterisk in mind.
<NanaHaru> I have no OS as of yet and it's UEFI
<haryv> or asterisknow
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: what is asterisk
<dr_willis> you  can use the nomodeset option from the LIVE cd
<NanaHaru> Okay I'll try that now~
<haryv> ntzr www.digium.com www.asterisk.com
<suhaib> so I decided to use a previous kernel, because wireless doesn't work in the new kernel, How can I lock this version of the kernel so that I don't have to select the old kernel from the grub everytime I boot the laptop ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> haryv: I'm getting a sale's website
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777: i havent tried what you said yeat but i did realize it was still trying to detect RC1 so i fixed that to RC2
<suhaib> ntzrmtthihu777: rick rolled ?
<Bray90820> and now it says detecting android
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: good
<haryv> sales for what
<ntzrmtthihu777> stuff of seemingly sporty nature
<Bray90820> but it's taking FOREVER to load
<dr_willis> suhaib:  remove the other kernel. or  set the default entry in /etc/default/grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: what are your machine's specs
<NanaHaru> In my Modes option under f4 I only get the options to: "Normal" "Use driver update disc" and OEM install"
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-duo/pd
<haryv> I sell network installation services. I am a field tech. But...moving away from platforms like fieldnation.com just need some project managers willing to take me on for national store chains.
<leptone> has anyone expirenced youtube.com playing videos really fast and the audio is just loud clicking?
<NanaHaru> Right now I'm using the Linux_secure ISO in accordance to a UEFI guide I was following
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: well this review sucks
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 why
<hossein> it says "the command not found!"
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: it does not tell me anything particularly usefull
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: what did you type exactly
<suhaib> dr_willis: thanks, so should I change this ? GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Bray90820> is this better
<Bray90820> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiron-3487FNT-Convertible-Laptop/dp/B004EWEZM4
<hossein> lets do it again
<hossein> this is what i typed
<hossein> sudo add-get-repository ftp://ftp.gmplib.org
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 is this better
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777
<Bray90820> ooops
<suhaib> hossein: why don't you google how to add a ppa ?
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiron-3487FNT-Convertible-Laptop/dp/B004EWEZM4
<Bray90820> that one
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: better, thank you
<hossein> :D I did it but still got problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: that is not the ppa
<hossein> ok thanks
<tgm4883> hossein, that should be apt-add-repository
<Bray90820> :)
<hossein> what?
<hossein> oh ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: no, lol. should be add-apt-repository
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, they are the same
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: the website is not the ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: get out, for real?
<NanaHaru> So black screen with a whole bunch of white text.... When trying to "Try ubuntu before installing" is good or bad sign? as long as the underscore is blinking it's still loading?
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Feb  6 15:14 /usr/bin/apt-add-repository -> add-apt-repository
<bean> its add-apt-repository
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: you said the readme has the ppa in it, what does it say
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: no kidding
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, bean so either works. but apt-get-repository does not
<hossein> now the problem is the site! it said the site is invalid
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 prob if i gave it like 30 minutes it would correctly boot
<Pici> hossein: The site you listed earlier is not a PPA
<s3b`> okay, so I had hdmi working without audio. i added something to alsa-base.conf like someone suggested, and now i don't even get video signal. I deleted the line and still no video signal. ubuntu completely recognizes the tv in both display and sound though
<s3b`> How do I begin debugging?
<suhaib> NanaHaru: no, it seems you got a problem with the vga card
<Swabby> Hello. I'm trying to run dosbox on ubuntu but getting "DirectFB" errors..any idea where i could begin to start to troubleshoot? I've done some googling on the error but haven't really turned up much.
<suhaib> NanaHaru: what are the laptop/Pc specs ?
<NanaHaru> Oh so if I take out the VGA then I should be able to install?
<Ububegin> Hi, got cut off.. Any good text to speech software/ or online pages which can convert paragraphs to wav/mp3 for a video presentation, we are doing in English.. Thanks
<rhenzar> Sorry for the random question, but are there any reasons why Ubuntu would simply not work on a computer?
<s3b`> Ubuntu 12.10
<NanaHaru> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 Processor: Intel i7 Ivy Brige Graphics Card: NVIDIA EVGA GTX 680 FTW RAM: Vengeance 8Gb HDD: Seagate 1Tb
<Ububegin> rhenzar: hardware incompatibility mostly
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chris-lea/gmp
<hossein> actually the software needs to download a package from the site but it cannot download it
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: 2 minutes of googling
<hossein> ok
<rhenzar> Ububegin: See, I built myself a PC with brand-new hardware and I can't run most distros.. Could that be why?
<hossein> let me see
<hossein> thanks all
<rhenzar> Ububegin: Oh, also: only time Linux runs is in Wubi
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, err, who is chris-lea? a dev for gmp I hope?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wubi == fail
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: it seems to be his, yeah
<rhenzar> ntzrmtthihu777: The only reason I use Windows is to run Linux, that is my problem. New hardware I suppose?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rhenzar: have you tried a live cd
<bsnl> How do you wipe a cd that is re writtable in ubuntu?
<Ububegin> rhenzar: hmm,  try the liveCD
<ntzrmtthihu777> bsnl: acetoneiso has an option
<histo> !uefi | rhenzar
<ubottu> rhenzar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ububegin> rhenzar: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<usr13> bsnl: I use k3b
<Ububegin> Any good text to speech software/ or online pages which can convert paragraphs to wav/mp3 for a video presentation, we are doing in English.. Thanks
<histo> !cdrw | bsnl
<ubottu> bsnl: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rhenzar> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah, I've done everything from Debian/Ubuntu/Mint/Fedora, usually not able to see cursor/screen freaks out, says it can't find the linuz file sometimes...
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 could it be that the guide was for grub 2 and i am using 1.99
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: you want the instructions in this page
<histo> !good | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: grub2 = 1.99
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: http://gmplib.org/devel/repo-usage.html
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 so ubuntu uses grub 2?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: use
<hossein> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: yes
<hossein> I am going to read it
<Ububegin> Any natural sounding text to speech software/ or online pages which can convert paragraphs to wav/mp3 for a video presentation, we are doing in English.. Thanks ...
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 ok
<usr13> bsnl: You can just use cdrecord with option blank=fast
<Ububegin> histo: have replaced good with natural sounding .. :)
<bcbc2> rhenzar: what do you mean it only runs in wubi - because a wubi install is no different from a normal install (apart from the virtual disk and the boot mechanism)
<ntzrmtthihu777> hossein: you need to replace TARGDIR with the folder you want
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 this is taking forever so i am going to try changing root to boot
<usr13> bsnl: Example:  cdrecord dev=0,0,0 blank=fast
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 it's been going almost 25 minutes
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: cool, but remember where you are in this, lol
<histo> Ububegin: You'd have to try the different ones available and see which one sounds "natural" to you; you're asking a very subjective question.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 what do you mean
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: I mean remeber the changes you make so if one breaks the process you know how to fix it
<Bray90820> i always make a backup
<rhenzar> bcbc2: I will partition my drive and follow guides for dual-boot procedures and the liveCD won't even continue past the opening splash/first few frames. With Wubi, the distro is already installed, but Xubuntu/Lubuntu break after like an hour, default is fine.
<histo> !nomodeset | rhenzar
<ubottu> rhenzar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bcbc2> rhenzar: what graphics card do you have
<NanaHaru> suhaib so is it my specs?
<rhenzar> histo: ?
<rhenzar> bcbc2: I just got a radeon 6870, why?
<bcbc2> rhenzar: see the nomodeset comment
<rhenzar> bcbc2: I'm new to IRC...
<histo> rhenzar: you need to use at least 12.04 and 64bit just to avoid the EFI issue. If you are and experiencing blank screens try the nomodeset option specified above.
<Injigo> evening!
<Guest9947> Hello
<bcbc2> rhenzar: some graphics cards don't have open source drivers and won't boot unless you use nomodeset. After installing you can install a closed source driver for them
<rhenzar> bcbc2: Okay, but would that still apply if Wubi works completely fine (not talking about the different flavors, those are still buggy for me)
<histo> rhenzar: yes wubi is installed inside of the winblows partition booted using windows bootloader
<Ububegin> histo: not subjective, some like Speak It ! sound downright robotic...
<histo> rhenzar: completely different animal
<bcbc2> rhenzar: wubi (with Ubuntu) uses a pre-installed disk image. This bypasses ubiquity (the installer) so it's probably not dying because of that. But didn't you say you still have problems?
<rhenzar> histo: Okay, thanks.
<histo> rhenzar: you could also move from wubi to a full install. but it's kind of a pita if you are new to the game.
<rhenzar> bcbc2: Yeah, I'll have weird software inconsistencies, like Ubuntu will act differently every time I install it (different widgets will break, like some data is corrupted at some point or something)
<Lowlymath> Anyone willing to help me get my system working?  I've got a dual boot running 12.04.2 and can only get into tty1.  The system has been inactive for a few months and had it's mobo replaced.
<bcbc2> rhenzar: exactly. You need to run additional-drivers and then install the proper graphics driver
<rhenzar> bcbc2: I'll install and set up my favorite apps, and things will just start breaking.
<bcbc2> rhenzar: using nomodeset will get you past the installer for a normal dual boot.
<rhenzar> bcbc2: Does this also work with other distros? Sorry if it's not too appropriate to the channel, it's just that this is usually the only thing stopping me from my installs.
<bcbc2> rhenzar: Most likely.
<bcbc2> rhenzar: see this http://askubuntu.com/q/162075
<rhenzar> bcbc2: IRC is awesome! I've been struggling with this for a while, actually!
<histo> rhenzar: typically it will work. Assuming the other distros are using grub 2. If not you will have to find directions for changing kernel options in their bootloader
<rhenzar> histo: Debian-based distros generally use grub 2, though, right?
<bcbc2> rhenzar: I'm surprised they don't make it a bit easier to install since so many people have radeon/nvidia graphics cards. But... we just report on how to get around it
<rhenzar> bcbc2: And I'm extremely thankful for that!
<hossein> it doesn't work!
<bcbc2> rhenzar: np Good luck installing
<rhenzar> bcbc2: Before I go, any distros you can recommend?
<bcbc2> rhenzar: sure. Ubuntu is great
<bcbc2> ;)
<histo> !ppa | hossein
<ubottu> hossein: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rhenzar> bcbc2: That makes sense :P
<rhenzar> Bye, all! Thanks for the help!
<histo> !addppa > hossein
<NanaHaru> I tried installing Ubuntu under nomodeset and I still just get a black screen with white text. My specs are  Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 Processor: Intel i7 Ivy Brige Graphics Card: NVIDIA EVGA GTX 680 FTW RAM: Vengeance 8Gb HDD: Seagate 1tb
<ubottu> hossein, please see my private message
<bcbc2> rhenzar: bye :)
<histo> NanaHaru: does it boot?
<hossein> the error is: cannot connect to 130.137.222.241
<hossein> I can open the site manually
<NanaHaru> histo : I can only get to the opening screen where I get the options to install, try ubuntu, etc
<histo> hossein: perhaps the ppa is down. YOu need to contact THEM for support.
<histo> NanaHaru: and what happens when you try passing the nomodeset option?  It just hangs?
<hossein> oh ok. this is good
<NanaHaru> histo : I basically enter a CMD/terminal screen (just black with a whole bunch of white text)
<histo> !md5sum | NanaHaru
<ubottu> NanaHaru: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rhenzar> histo: Also, why do you keep writing like that?
<histo> rhenzar: having the bot give people help to frequently asked questions and problems
<Lowlymath> Is there any way to boot  a disc from terminal?  my keyboard isn't being recognized in preboot
<histo> rhenzar: !factoid_term
<rhenzar> That makes sense :P
<NanaHaru> histo : I used MD5 Checksum as recommonded by someone on the help forums earlier. My disk and usb are both clean and full.
<histo> !factoid > rhenzar
<ubottu> rhenzar, please see my private message
<histo> NanaHaru: did the checksum's match?
<rhenzar> histo: That's helpful
<NanaHaru> histo : Yes they matched
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 changing that seemed to have no effect on anything
<rhenzar> histo: "CTCP version reply 'Suck it Trebek' from histo"?
<histo> rhenzar: ;)
<rhenzar> histo: I'm new at this IRC thing, you guys have me confused sometimes :D
<decci> Error: Invalid parameters: default_widget_template. The '/usr/share/plesk-billing/integration' utility was failed. All details of the problem has been stored into the '/opt/plesk-billing/lib/billing-libs/Billing/Integration/Cli/integration.crash.log' file. [08:01] <decci> Its a fresh installation
<histo> rhenzar: I changed my versions reply to say that from the default message on my client.
<histo> decci: can you pastebin the integration.crash.log file?
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 got any more ideas
<NanaHaru> histo : One thing though, is that I have no other OS to test my machine. It's new and completely bare, I've never had problems installing in the past. But with the UEFI I can't seem to install properly and I've followed two guides online already.
<Lowlymath> I need to run a reinstall CD from terminal.  Is there a command for that?  My pc won't recognize my keyboard until it's too late for menu selection
<histo> NanaHaru: what version of ubuntu are you trying to use?
<decci> histo: Sure
<selena2013> nanaharu use the Remix cd / usb image
<decci> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592228/
<NanaHaru> histo : 12.10
<selena2013> it has boot repairs for efi
<histo> NanaHaru: 64bit?
<NanaHaru> selena2013 : The linux secure img?
<Corey> decci: Please stop spamming various channels with the same problem. :-)
<decci> Corey: Ok sorry
<NanaHaru> histo : Yes 64bit
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: sorry, was away
<rhenzar> What's the difference between Debian and Ubuntu? Could you consider Debian to be a user-friendly distro?
<selena2013> yes there is a image call remix for efi boot
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 it's ok
<selena2013> nop Debian is harder to use
<selena2013> ubuntu is easier
<NanaHaru> selena2013 : I tried the secure remix img as well... it didn't want to work~ T.T
<histo> decci: Well that error is useless. see what line 47 is in dataobject.php and try to figure out what it does. Also turn debugging on as the log suggests. You may get more assistance from a plesk channel
<decci> histo: While I run Customer and Billing complete installation, I am unable to get it work
<decci> histo: Thats binary file
<histo> decci: /j ##plesk
<decci> histo: And I have no idea what to chnage and what not to
<histo> decci: ask in the ##plesk channel
<decci> plesk IRC is pathetic
<selena2013> nanaharu if you try to install in w8 machine ? or older machine ???
<decci> histo: No one active there
<Corey> decci: Doesn't Plesk charge you to use it?
<Corey> You're paying for support, ask them.
<Corey> And that php file is likely encrypted to avoid casual dissection.
<decci> Corey: I am using free trial
<histo> decci: then contact their support
<Corey> decci: Even better, ask their sales apparatus.
<histo> lol didn't know it was a paid app.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: anything with that?
<Corey> histo: Yeah, I wound up running it at a web hosting shop I worked at.  It was obnoxious to get going. :-)
<NanaHaru> selena2013 : it's custome build intel i7 ivy bridge, ASRock z77 extreme 4 w/UEFI (it doesn't say W8 ready, just W7), and a NVIDIA GTX 680 GFX card
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 with changing root to boot?
<histo> NanaHaru: should work..  Try your thumb drive on a different machien
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: yes
<NanaHaru> histo : My thumb drive seemed to work once, well it got further than the rest... but it spent about 2 hours on the ununtu loading screen...
<Bray90820> i tried it appeared to do nothing
<selena2013> oooo thats too much system i wish i had an i7
<selena2013> i only have amd basic
<histo> Lowlymath: you could try booting an iso from grub. If you just want to run the cd to run it you can use virtualization to do that.
<NanaHaru> histo : You may be able to answere, but if I install ubuntu onto a HDD from a different computer using different specs, and then put it back into my machine now, would that work?
<histo> NanaHaru: yes
<Corey> Provided the initrd still works, yes.
<NanaHaru> histo : thank you~ I shall try that~
<histo> NanaHaru: assuming the other machine is efi
<histo> NanaHaru: or you disable efi on your new machine
<dsr> anyone know why lvchange -a n <LV> or vgchange -a n <VG> don't seem to do anything. the command runs with no errors, but after running lvscan, all the LVs are still active
<rhenzar> It doesn't seem like the other Linux-related channels are active: going into an AP Computer Science course that teaches Java, what software (or distro if applicable) should I look at?
<NanaHaru> histo : thank you~ I shall try that~?
<yourimym1> morning 4om here guys'
<histo> !best | rhenzar
<ubottu> rhenzar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<NanaHaru> histo : how do I disable EFi?
<selena2013> well we have 800 different distributions
<selena2013> disable EFI at bios setup
<selena2013> go to your machine bios setup at start up press the f1 or esc key
<rhenzar> histo: I know, I know, just looking to see if anyone preferred anything that I should know about :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: this is ice cream sandwitch
<NanaHaru> is there a difference between EFI and UEFI?
<histo> rhenzar: basically The only differences in the distros are their: Communities, default applications, package managers... They all can be built up from minimal systems to accomplish the same thing. You can program in java on any of them.
<selena2013> well you are in the Ubuntu channel we suggest ubuntu
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 yes
<Corey> rhenzar: The usual places are all active right now, not sure where you're looking.  But it's not really a distro specific question.
<rhenzar> selena2013: I mainly meant software.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rhenzar: I suggest Pinguy OS
<rhenzar> Corey: Where should I look? I'm new to IRC, sorry!
<histo> ohboy
<Corey> rhenzar: ##linux may be a decent starting poing.
<histo> rhenzar: you can program with any text editor. You can also use things like eclipse etc...
<histo> Corey: no [R] is lurking
<ntzrmtthihu777> rhenzar: codeblocks is a good ide for programming
<Corey> histo: He doesn't scare me. :-)
<rhenzar> I know that you can program with any number of text editors, etc., I was just wondering if there was any Linux -specific software that was particularly useful for this sort of thing. Thanks, though :P
<rhenzar> histo: lurking?
<NanaHaru> Can SATA disrupt the installation of ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: does it do Detecting adroid-x86 plus infinite dots?
<ntzrmtthihu777> NanaHaru: I would think not as I have it installed on my sata
<connor__> I'm using a USB headset in Xubuntu and the volume up/down button attached to the cord is controlling the my external speakers volume but not my headsets volume. How do I fix this?
<NanaHaru> SO I tried installing Ubuntu and I got to trying ubuntu without installing and basically it turned purple and started loading. But then white text came up and the bery bottom says "end trace"
<Es0teric> how do i add a user to a group?
<Es0teric> or a group to a user?
<suhaib> Es0teric: gui or command line ?
<NanaHaru> Command line
<Es0teric> suhaib command line
<dr_willis> hmm.. usermod perhaps?  i recall being carefull with  the commands or yoiu  can not add but sset the user to be in only  one groub by mistake
<Es0teric> yeah, i need to add the user to the rvm group while staying in the other groups
<littlebearz> Es0teric: usermod -G group1,group2 i think, double check
<dr_willis> jot down the  groups they are in now.. first.  ;) just in case
<Lowlymath> Still hoping to get a terminal command for running a reinstall cd (keyboard won't work during bootup, and my OS is broken)
<littlebearz> Lowlymath: copy necessary files using cp and reimage it
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<Lowlymath> litterbearz: could you elaborate?  I am not fluent in terminal
<Injigo> good evening.
<lolcat89> I am taking a Unix class, will I be able to use Ubuntu in the fashion that Unix can be used? (e.g. will I be able to use the same commands, etc?) Forgive me, but I am a noob
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: cp source target
<dr_willis> bash should be the same lolcat89
<selena2013> linux is a clone of unix but is not the same
<lolcat89> bash means the command line's shell, right dr_willis?
<dr_willis> id say  80%+ the same..  ;-) (
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<Injigo> does anyone have partition experience?
<dr_willis> bash is one shell.
<lolcat89> that is what comes with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> there are others
<root___> hello?
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<root___> any one here?
<Lowlymath> ntzmtthihu777: could you give me more info?  it's a windows reinstall cd in my primary dvd drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolcat89: bash means bourn again shell, its a remake of bourn shell, additional features so you cant always do stuff in sh that you can in bash
<Lowlymath> sorry for the stupid questions
<dr_willis> heh. bash is the default in most cases
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<root___> anyone know why I can't upgrade to new version of ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: make it easy on yourself, type ntz then tab when talking to me
<dr_willis> root___: not without some error messages
<Injigo> so i used fixparts to realign some partitions in a live environment. now running gparted returns this error: http://dpaste.org/6jjoB/
<littlebearz> Lowlymath: you need to turn you're BIOS using F10 or F12 keys on boot to set CD-ROM boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: now what are you doing?
<Lowlymath> littlebearz: I can't enter BIOS because my keyboard isn't light up until after the menu that lets you enter bios
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<dr_willis> loly
<littlebearz> Lowlymath: BIOS is independent of operating system, try another USB slot or borrow a keyboard from friend
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: can you partition during your windows boot?
<dr_willis> Lowlymath: try a ps2 keyboard?
<Lowlymath> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm not sure what to do with that cp source target command.  Am I supposed to replace source with the name of the drive?  as is I get cannot stat 'source': n such file or directory
<dr_willis> Lowlymath: those are example names
<littlebearz> Lowlymath: I was thinking you could CP the files from CDROM to dvd, but i realized you needed to reinstall
<dr_willis> cp fromthisfile   tothisotherfile
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: If I understand you you want to install ubuntu?
<jk_> Lowlymath, I've had that problem with older hardware that doesn't recognize the USB keyboard until after the BIOS window is past; my solution is to find a PS/2 keyboard and plug it in!
<Lowlymath> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm actually trying to reinstall windows from dvd but can't access bios
<Lowlymath> jk_: I actually just tried going across the street to get a ps/2 but they don't have them
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: well there's your problem right there! your pc doesnot want to go back to windows and its fighting you *chuckle*
 * dr_willis has a dozen of them
<Lowlymath> Was hoping there was a work around that would let me boot cd from terminal
<littlebearz> Lowlymath: take out you're harddrive and goto a friend's house and install it there
<Lowlymath> littlebearz: I don't have friends
<root___> sorry,I am new to here...how to show my problem which i can't upgrade my ubuntu to new version
<dr_willis> you can set grub2 to boot some iso files..
<root___> ??
<dr_willis> !upgrade > root___
<ubottu> root___, please see my private message
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I only think you can do linux based distros that way...
<lolcat89> thanks for the help guys
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777: never really tried it with windows. no idea
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: plus if you are gonna install from said iso over the partition where it currently is you have to toram it
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: and windows isos tend to be huge
<dr_willis> #windows  may have ideas. or hit the junk stores for a ps2 keyboard
<ntzrmtthihu777> unless its winxp or earlier
<Lowlymath> Maybe there is some way I could save myself the trouble of reinstalling?  I replaced the mobo and graphics card and can only get into the tty1 terminal
<root___> need to learn more about linux, where should I begin with??
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: ubuntuwiki is good
<dr_willis> Lowlymath: you want to fix ubuntu or install windows?
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<root___> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<dr_willis> !manual > root___
<ubottu> root___, please see my private message
<Lowlymath> Well I can't install windows because I don't have a ps2 on hand so I'd like to know if there is anything I can do to fix ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> got a liveusb/cd?
<dr_willis> root___: what os are you running now?
<Lowlymath> ntzrmtthihu777: if you are talking to me I can make one
<jk_> Lowlymath, what's the problem with your ubuntu installation?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: yeah
<ntzrmtthihu777> jk_: he can only get tty
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lowlymath: try using startx at tty
<root___> anyone  know about sound driver for Toshiba satellite C855 series for ubuntu
<serbforce> Hello :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: google likely does ;)
<Lowlymath> ntzrmtthihu777: (not starting - disabled in etc/default/open-arena-server) * Starting Op[ Ok ] dedicated server: openarena-server speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speec-dispatcher
<jk_> ntzrmtthihu777, he might try using the grub editing capability to set "nomodeset" and be able to get into the GUI that way. I've had to do that on one VM I installaed recently...
<Lowlymath> Everything else gets an ok message
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777:  good idea, but I have been trying
<root___> never get close
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: google your specific sound card and release
<faruk> anybody here got some good recommendations on partitioning my drive for linux? on windows i keep my documents/pictures/videos/etc. on a separate partition so i don't have to back anything up when i format to do a clean install, so i assume the equivalent of that in linux would be having separate / and /home partitions?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience > lavolanta
<ubottu> lavolanta, please see my private message
<root___> how can i figure out ntzrmtthihu777  ??
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: yes, this is how I do it
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: lspci should give you some info
<faruk> do you have any suggestions on how much size i should allocate to /?
<root___> Oh great
<Lowlymath> ntzrmtthihu777: If I install Liveusb will I be able to do something with that from terminal?
<lavolanta> ntzrmtthihu777: ok!
<lavolanta> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: I only use 16gb for my /root, as much swap as I need, and the rest as /home
<faruk> oh wow 16gb? so do all your installed programs go in /home?
<jk_> faruk, it depends on how much additional software you expect to install. I set up 40 GB on this box and have not used much at all...
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: no, most of that info goes in /bin or /usr/bin in /, ubuntu is just that tiny
<faruk> hmm
<faruk> because on windows 7 i set up 60GB, and after a couple of years i'm down to like 2GB free lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: and I'm using a remastered ubuntu with a 2gb iso
<faruk> windows folder alone has grown to 25GB from all the multiple versions of files that it keeps
<serbforce> i love the 13.04 !
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: thats because win$ == fat * slow
<faruk> lol
<littlebearz> ntzrmtthihu777: that's not true if you can tune it
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: it shows this
<root___> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 1e20 (rev 04)
<faruk> i'm looking forward to the switch, but i wanna get it right, because i'm not even gonna dual boot :P
<root___> i don't know what to do next ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> littlebearz: talking about the general rule
<jk_> faruk, just double-checked. I set up this box with 46 GB in / and still have almost 41 GB left after installing a bunch of stuff. Most software goes into /usr/bin but it's not nearly as bloated as most Windows software...
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: search for I-) and ubuntu
<root___> search for what ntzrmtthihu777 ??
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: I mean I through ) in that line
<faruk> thanks for checking jk_, i'm a bit confused though, /usr/bin is in a separate partition from /?
<serbforce> Does anybody know how to add x-chat icon on the top panel
<jk_> faruk, no, it's part of /
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: its a subdirectory of /, you can have it as another partition if you like
<faruk> i thought if i make 2 partitions, / and /home, / will contain everything other than /home
<ntzrmtthihu777> serbforce: what desktop environment you need
<faruk> like if i install MATLAB, that's like 6GB alone
<root___> sorry ntzrmtthihu777 I still do not understand
<jk_> faruk, you are correct
<serbforce> <ntzrmtthihu777> im on ubuntu 13.04 daily unity desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: search for Intel Corporation Device 1e20 (rev 04) and your version of ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: if you know you are gonna install huge software give / more then.
<faruk> hmm okay
<ntzrmtthihu777> serbforce: not a clue about 13.04 or unity
<serbforce> okay :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> serbforce: I'm a gnome2 12.04 man
<faruk> so you'd say like 16GB for the OS itself, plus however much I estimate that I will need for the rest of the programs I will install?
<serbforce> oh i see
<serbforce> isnt gnome2 done for
<serbforce> in terms of support
<faruk> and just in case i run out of space, would it be weird to install stuff like games in /home?
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: no, you don't *need* 16gb, that's just wiggle room. ubuntu only requires 4gb to install to
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 sorry i am back now
<RiXtEr> how do upstart scripts know to start... with systemv you could update-rc.d service defaults
<faruk> oh okay
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: you don't choose the install path, this is configured in the program itself
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 and yes it does do detecting android with dots
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: what kinda processor do you have
<faruk> hmm i see
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777:  my ubuntu is 10.10
<faruk> thanks a lot for the info
<siswa> halo
<ntzrmtthihu777> faruk: this is not windows where you can choose that sorta thing and scrag it up. linux has a pretty specific heirarchy of directories for files and programs
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 Intel Atom N550 Processor
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: is that 64 or 32
<RiXtEr> nevermind I figured it out.. was missing my symnlink
<connor__> In the additional Drivers menu of Synaptic. The download for a proprietary nvidia driver is stuck at applying changes and I can't get it to work. Any ideas?
<calwig> whats the easiest way *terminal. to recover the mbr record and boot from an ubuntu machine. The boot menu is necessary. USB must be inserted to allow to boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: search for that Intel thing and maverick
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i should note that id did work with the android version of grub
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 it's 64
<root___> ok ntzrmtthihu777
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 64 bit
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: and I should suggest you get a newer version of ubuntu
<siswa> halooooo
<raj> unfortunately it's come to the point where I need sound to work in ubuntu
<raj> can someone please help me?
<siswa> anugrahhhh
<raj> I would greatly appreciate it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: hmmmm....
<siswa> berpulang
<ntzrmtthihu777> siswa: what language?
<siswa> chinese
<ntzrmtthihu777> siswa: i think there is a chinese channel, one sec.
<somsip> !zh | siswa
<ubottu> siswa: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ubuntu-zh > ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: thank you
<siswa> halooooo semuanyaaaa
<ntzrmtthihu777> !zh > siswa
<ubottu> siswa, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, the should configure ubottu to use the language of the ! for the "see my private message"
<zamzam48> halooo
<ntzrmtthihu777> zamzam48: how can we help you
<zamzam48> nothing
<selena2013> lol
<zamzam48> lollll
<root___> anyone know about connect one linux computer to another
<zamzam48> nanti liga smasaaaaaa dukung x2
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: how to you mean connect
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: don't tell me you are running as root
<root___> root??
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: what is root?
<somsip> !root | root___
<ubottu> root___: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: in that case you are likely not, lol
<somsip> root___: hmm - maybe not the right message there...
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: I do ..
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: is it not good?
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: why
<root___> somsip: what do you mean?
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: if you are and you don't know why then you shouldn't be doing it.
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: really? How can i get root out?
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: root is a user on everyone's pc, its what handles all the basic background stuff.
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: its like your install's brain stem, handling heartbeats and such
<dr_willis> we have to wonder how you  managed to login as root. there should  have been a initally  made user
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, when you installed ubuntu, did you create your own login?
<root___> i just type sudo su dr_willis
<root___> I did ntzrmtthihu777
<dr_willis> root___:  and WHY did you feel the need to do that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> in that case exit will remove you from it
<connor__> question: why is debian so much harder to use than ubuntu?
<dr_willis> connor__:  its not really.
<root___> i don't know dr_willis  i read in a book
<ntzrmtthihu777> connor__: ubuntu is supposed to be the "everyman
<ntzrmtthihu777> connor__: ubuntu is supposed to be the "everyman's linux"
<dr_willis> root___:  time to log out  and login as your normal user. then irc as a normal user. not as root
<connor__> installing video drivers and and such in debian is too much
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: you should almost never ever ever run as sudo su unless you know exactly what you are doing
<ntzrmtthihu777> what is your default username?
<dr_willis> actually you  shouldent use 'sudo su'   if you need a root shell. use sudo -i
<root___> ok mate ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: exactly what is the difference?
<dr_willis> the enviroment settings for the most part
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I know of both, but I use sudo su because my fingers are already moving in that direction
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  bad habbit.. break out  of  it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: that bad?
<root___> how to get out ntzrmtthihu777
<dr_willis> we constantly  see people in here with files in their home dir owned by root.. thats normally from them miss-sudoing
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: how are you on irssi?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: yeah, I am rather careful about that
<raj> yesss, dr_willis
<raj> hello sir
<raj> I really need your help
<raj> my sound isn't working
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> i rarely  mess with sound issues. so dont know much  about  sound raj.
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: just fine
<raj> where would `pacmd` say that it's muted or something?
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: no, I mean what irc program are you using?
<calwig> whats the easiest way *terminal. to recover the mbr record and boot from an ubuntu machine. The boot menu is necessary. USB must be inserted to allow to boot
<calwig> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ntzrmtthihu777> calwig: you can boot from usb using grub
<root___> ntzrmtthihu777: irssi ntzrmtthihu777
<calwig> ok
<root___> why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: first off, *highfive*, second off so I can tell you what to do
<ntzrmtthihu777> you are gonna have to /quit irssi, then run exit, then start irssi again and reconnect to here
<root___> ok ntzrmtthihu777
<root___> see you in a min
<ntzrmtthihu777> root___: I kinda figured it was irssi, because its the only irc client I can think of that would set your username to root in a reasonable fashion
<hossein> Hi guys
<arguser> How to get wifi on a HP 1000 Mini with Ubuntu 12.10?
<SubCool> hey- need som ehelp please
<ntzrmtthihu777> arguser: lspci will tell you your wifi card name, and get more info
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<myo> hello ntzrmtthihu777
<dr_willis> arguser:  the addational-driver tool may  say if you  need any extra drivers for your  system
<myo> i am back
<hossein> I am trying to open a link which can be opened in windows but not in ubuntu lucid. this is the link: http://gmplib.org/ and I want to click on "Download benchmark sources"
<SubCool> not funny
<TheLordOfTime> SubCool, also 100% true.
<TheLordOfTime> SubCool, just ask what you want to ask, don't say "I need help" or similar
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello root, is that you myo?
<SubCool> dr_willis - thanks for the help- but the bootcd didnt work
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: yes my friend
<SubCool> TheLordOfTime, been here- -- calm down
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: it's me..
<dr_willis> SubCool:  im not even sure of your  original issue.
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: ok, now what was your original issue?
<SubCool> grub
<SubCool> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> that narrows it down... but not much.
<SubCool> i just reinstall kubuntu 12.04.1 and grub is ... not working
<myo> 1st sound doesn't work 2nd can't upgrade ntzrmtthihu777
<SubCool> when i boot- nothing pops up
<raj> I had an issue with my settings
<raj> fixed
<raj> yay
<raj> how can I control the volume with my keyboard volume rocker?
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: you mean the in-ubuntu upgrade? like from lucid to natty?
<myo> i have been trying googling the whole day, can't fine right one
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: there is a keyboard shortcuts option in the system settings
<hossein> Hi ! can anyone help me please
<raj> system settings ntzrmtthihu777 ?
<raj> where's that?
<SubCool> ihave used a liveusb and the bootable disc repair, - i keep coming up with close package managers
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: what version of ubuntu do you have
<raj> it says "Enable multimedia keys" for Volti Preferences
<SubCool> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub2
<raj> how do I chcek my ubuntu version from command line again?
<myo> i don't know what do you mean ntzrmtthihu777 ; what i mean is 10.10 to 12 or 11
<SubCool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958832
<hossein> I need to click on a link which should open a page to download a code but it does not work in ubuntu
<dr_willis> SubCool:  even the boot-repair live cd says that?
<SubCool> im not really getting it
<hossein> this is the link http://gmplib.org/
<SubCool> dr_willis, ya
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: yeah, that is what I mean. i would not suggest doing it, it screws up too often.
<dr_willis> SubCool:  sounds liek it is checking for some newer version or somthing odd then.
<hossein> and in the "Download benchmark sources" link
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | hossein
<ubottu> hossein: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> SubCool:  you can always reinstall grub the manual way via differnt command line commands.
<hossein> ok regards
<SubCool> dr_willis, thats what im looking at- om boy..
<dr_willis> hossein:    wget ftp://ftp.gmplib.org/pub/gmp-5.1.1/gmp-5.1.1.tar.lz
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: what version are you trying to update to?
<myo> ok ntzrmtthihu777 ; how about sound issue
<XRacer> SubCool: You *did* make a rescue partition on another drive or flash eh?
<myo> to 11.4 ntzrmtthihu777
<dr_willis> SubCool:  you  may want to check askubuntu.com about your package manager/boot-repair issue.. ive never seen that message
<myo> it's show
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: why not just jump to 12.04?
<myo> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<myo> , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<myo> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<hossein> when I click nothing happens
<dr_willis> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<SubCool> dr_willis, i have - im on this page... its.. honeslty confusing
<myo> how? ntzrmtthihu777
<myo> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<myo> , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: do you have a cd or usb-key?
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: we get that.
<myo> usb-key??
<dr_willis> natty repos have been moved to the archive servers i imagine myo  you  will need to fix your sources.list if you  want to upgrade it
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: like a flash drive
<dr_willis> !eol > myo
<ubottu> myo, please see my private message
<myo> how dr_willis
<myo> oh i do have ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: ok, how big is it? 1gb+?
<dr_willis> ubottu just sent you a message how myo .. personally  id do a clean reinstall...
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raj> how do I get my multimedia keys to work dr_willis ?
<myo> yes
<myo> yes ntzrmtthihu777
<dr_willis> raj:  no idea.  Mine work fine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: I forget, but does your version of ubuntu have that menu in the top left?
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: like the windows start menu? or do you have that unity thingus
<myo> menu?? ntzrmtthihu777  no
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: the sample of ubuntu Applications Places System
<myo> that's
<myo> and firefox icon
<zamzam48> halooooo
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: that's what I mean. click system, administration, startup disc creator
<ntzrmtthihu777> !spam > ntzrmtthihu777
<zamzam48> ha spam?
<ntzrmtthihu777> guess not
<myo> ok ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> did you find it?
<myo> !spam > ntzrmtthihu777
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 any ideas
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: lawl XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: I was not telling you to do that
<myo> to do what ntzrmtthihu777 ??
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: ok, should be a menu to chose 2 things, right?
<myo> yes ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> good. first you need to download the ubuntu cd image from releases.ubuntu.com/precise
<allen_> GOODBYE EVERYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....E
<rick_> Hi all, I want to examine memory usage in my linux system. I can use free to get the used/available memory. and use ps aux to get all RSS used by all user process. or use  pmap -d $pid to get the memory. But I don't know which one is more accurate if I wan't to know the distribution of the memory usage in the system
<myo> ok
<dandaman> hi all, im getting this "filesystem only has x mb left" message a bunch. I ran "du -hx --max-depth=1 /" on a bunch of directories and it looks like my /home/<myusername> folder is listed as 94gb despite it only having about 15gb of stuff in it, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rick_: memory in cache is available for use, rmember that.
<myo> and then ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: please type my name first so it highlights and I can notice it, I am in a few channels
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: do you have a 32 bit or 64 bit computer
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: ok..
<SubCool> ok- i need help
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  I don't know
<SubCool> i just tried to re-install 12.04 - and now the install doesnt see my lvm.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SubCool: we get that, I (and likely others) do not have the answer to your problem.
<SubCool> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks for that input
<SubCool> ill make sure not to ask you next time
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: ok, press alt+f2 and then enter gnome-system-monitor
<rick_> ntzrmtthihu777, I can use echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_cache to empty, but I can't find a way to sum all the process and mem used by kernel(if I can get it?) to make the value of sum equal to the real physical memory.
<SubCool> If anyone is familiar with Grub2 - please assist..
<SubCool> and LVM
<rick_> Thus I don't know which one is suitable to estimate the memory used by a process
<bean> rick_, free -m
<bean> ?
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  then?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SubCool: no need to be rude. it has been the same folk in this channel since you came on, and we have given it our best shots. how have you tryed searching the forums
<rick_> The RSS field from ps or the private field from pmap -d $pid
<SubCool> ntzrmtthihu777, your one to talk about being rude
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: on the first tab it should tell you if you are using a 64-bit or 32-bit system
<dr_willis> i dont use lvm. and all i know about grub2 is covered in the grub2 wiki and forum pages.. and grub2 homepage
<ntzrmtthihu777> SubCool: welcome to my ignore list.
<SubCool> ntzrmtthihu777, if the all seeing, attention barely guru u r was paying attention- i listed the searches i have attended
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  nothing tell me it just tell my Ubuntu and Hardware and System Status
 * SubCool pouts for ntzrmtthihu777 loss
<ntzrmtthihu777> rick_: why do want to empty? that is not a good thing, it hinders processes ubuntu and other linux uses to keep your system running fast
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: what does it say on that tab
<myo> clear
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  it said  my Ubuntu and Hardware and System Status
<ak5> hi, how can I get a list of mirrors and test them for speed? is there some kind of tool for that or manually?
<myo> that is
<ak5> (I need CLI tool)
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: and what are they?
<yourimym11> morning from here guys
<dandaman> can anyone help me with my issue, its causing me a lot of problems with the "running out of space box"
<rick_> ntzrmtthihu777, Just want to analyze the usage of memory. To see the distribution of system/desktop related/personal develop process.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yourimym11> is there any way to mount my drives automatically  ?
<somsip> ak5: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<dandaman> ntzrmtthihu777: scroll up
<leilei> hello everyone!!
<dandaman> hi all, im getting this "filesystem only has x mb left" message a bunch. I ran "du -hx --max-depth=1 /" on a bunch of directories and it looks like my /home/<myusername> folder is listed as 94gb despite it only having about 15gb of stuff in it, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<somsip> !fstab | yourimym11
<ubottu> yourimym11: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: yes, you can edit your fstab
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  Release 10.10,kernel linux,gnome, memory ,processor 0 to 3, available disk space
<dr_willis> dandaman:  sounds like you are not measureing your disk space properly  and most likly ogt sutff in hiden folders.
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  that is
<arguser> sorry, back again
<rick_> Once I know the distribution, I can decide to see If there is any process that takes too many memory and try to make it use less memory.
<arguser> so
<arguser> for an HP 1000 mini
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: there is more than that
<dandaman> dr_willis: wouldn't du -hx --max-depth=1 / show hidden folders sizes?
<arguser> to make wifi work on Ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> dandaman:  theres some commands/aliass online that can show what dirs are using the most spaxce. time to start looking..  be sure to empty your trash also
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: tell you what, how much memory
<arguser> how do i?
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  that's all mate, Memory 2.9
<dr_willis> dandaman:   never noticed.. never tried.. not on a ubuntu  box now to test.
<dandaman> dr_willis: trash is empty, can you give me a hint as to what to google
<dr_willis> dandaman:  sort directorys by size in bash
<dr_willis> dont forget that .gvfs is special also. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: says release 10.10 and what else
<yourimym11> somsip: how to edit fstab ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: with a text editor, as root
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  beneath that Kernel Linux,GNOME
<zamzam48> halo every body,where u from?
<somsip> yourimym11: with a text editor. nano or vi in terminal, or gksudo gedit
<arguser> anyone? How to make wifi work an HP 1000 mini with Ubuntu 12.10
<dandaman> dr_willis: checked that as well :\
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  after all, Hardware
<zamzam48> @all: where u from?
<dr_willis> arguser:  ran that addational-drivers tool yet? its in a tab under software-sources tool
<arguser> dr_willis: now ethernet mate
<dr_willis> zamzam48:  you dont want 1000+ people just spammin you...
<arguser> dr_willis: no ethernet
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: you need to know 1. the uuid of the partitions you want to mount, 2. where you want to mount it, and that's about it
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: down below Hardware; System Status
<dsr> anyone know how to find a file's exact location on a hard disk?
<ak5> somsip: thanks
<zamzam48> ha? spaming?
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: I mean on the same line as release
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  that's all
<dandaman> found it
<dandaman> its this file .xsession-errors.old
<dandaman> can i delete that?
<myo> there is no release ntzrmtthihu777
<yourimym11> somsip: ntzrmtthihu777 : i'd like to go from terminal , is there command to mount the whole harddisk paritions
<zamzam48> woiiii
<dr_willis> arguser:  if your wifi card needs extra drivers that tool should show you  and download them.
<zamzam48> u know JKT48?
<dr_willis> dandaman:  yes you  can
<somsip> dsr: sudo find / -name {filename} works but will go through the whole drive. So locate {filename} can often be simpler
<zamzam48> i like JKT48
<dandaman> dr_willis: do you know what it is?
<arguser> dr_willis: its more of a problem i guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: you just told me that your machine said Realease 10.10
<dr_willis> dandaman:  its an old .xsession errors file...
<arguser> dr_willis: broadcom blacklisting and more
<zamzam48> AKB48......................
<somsip> yourimym11: you need to add entries to fstab - one for each drive. see the link on !fstab for information
<dandaman> dr_willis: i dont know what xsession is :\
<dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: man fstab gives you all the info you need
<somsip> yourimym11: s/drive/partition
<dr_willis> dandaman:  the GUI uses X.. so  its a log of errors from your desktip session
<dandaman> ahh i see
<zamzam48> hdhhjdhdsh
<zamzam48> huhuuh
<KUPANG> ZAM" KOYOK BRUTU
<tomi> hai
<zamzam48> dafuqqqq
<dr_willis> zamzam48:  do you  have an actual ubuntu support question?
<tomi> zam zam koyok brutu
<somsip> zamzam48: stop now please
<zamzam48> yes
<KUPANG> I DONT HSVE MSNY
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777: downloaded already but cant use it :S
<KUPANG> MANY
<zamzam48> u know JKT48?
<tomi> ubuntu is simple and nice
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: downloaded what?
<zamzam48> mad:engkok jam piro liga smasa?
<yourimym11> mountmanager , searched for fstab in ubuntu software center
<zamzam48> JKT4888888888888
<zamzam48> oi oi oi oi aaaaaaaaaaaaaa yoziwalll
<histo> !mount | yourimym11
<ubottu> yourimym11: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: fstab comes with all linux. open a terminal and type man fstab
<histo> !fstab > yourimym11
<ubottu> yourimym11, please see my private message
<somsip> !ops | zamzam48 continues to spam after being asked politely not to
<ubottu> zamzam48 continues to spam after being asked politely not to: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ntzrmtthihu777> bye bye
<elky> zamzam48, what are you trying to achieve?
<histo> !troll
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: does ubottu know that one?
<elky> histo, no need for that
<zamzam48> halooo
<zamzam48> u know JKT48
<elky> zamzam48, no. He's not here.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: He used to.
<ntzrmtthihu777> elky: he keeps repeating the same again and again, and frequently types literal gibberish
<histo> The trigger used to say something along the lines of not acknowledging them.
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777:  histo http://pastebin.com/npTxXXT5
<elky> ntzrmtthihu777, i read the scrollback, thanks.
<ntzrmtthihu777> elky: kk
<zamzam48> JKT48 is sister group of AKB48,u know?
<zamzam48> ahmad edannnn
<Ben64> zamzam48: if you don't have an actual ubuntu support question, leave or be quiet
<elky> zamzam48, no, that's not relevant to here. This is for tech support not talking about whatever group you're talking about.
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777: i got to go
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: I said man fstab
<myo> ntzrmtthihu777:  thank you for everything
<zamzam48> what is this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> myo: np
<KUPANG> hi
<zamzam48> hai juga
<histo> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<KUPANG> ngapain di sini? kamu pake ubuntu juga ya?
<elky> KUPANG, english?
<ntzrmtthihu777> KUPANG: what language?
<KUPANG> grammar nazi
<Ben64> Indonesian, probably the same guy
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777: is there easy way for this ?
<siswa_> what gramar nazi?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: not that I know. its actually pretty easy
<Extreme> Hi everyone.
<Ben64> oh, all same ip
<elky> Ben64, same ident/ip yeah
<ntzrmtthihu777> elky: idea for ubottu
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: how many do you need to automount?
<Extreme> I'm having troubles with the "Show in Folder" option in both Chrome and Chromium. When I try to open the downloaded file, it's opened in my text-editor. Weird. Does anyone else have this problem?
<JKT48> hal0o everybode,im backkkk
<c_nick> i am using evolution as my default mail client .. whenever i send a mail .. the mail goes but does not come under Sent Folder which previously used to happen ..   i checked out http://www.fergytech.com/2008/06/evolution-summary-and-folder-mismatch-even-after-a-sync/ but whatever it says also does not work. My Evolution is 3.2.3
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777: 3 partitions
<ntzrmtthihu777> elky: when you do the !language > someone thing, it asks them to notice ubottu's pm in english. if they are speaking another language that wont do any good, no?
<one> test
<ntzrmtthihu777> return false
<IdleOne> !test > one
<ubottu> one, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: where do you want them mounted?
<Extreme> !test > ubottu
<ubottu> Extreme, please see my private message
<Extreme> lol
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777: or mount all of my partitions
<elky> ntzrmtthihu777, most can read enough english to figure that much out.
<ntzrmtthihu777> elky: true, i suppose. but how hard would it be to have !zh > foo say it in chinese?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: where do you want it mounted?
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: if you don't make it private, that will do the job
<one> Keep getting rooted
<elky> ntzrmtthihu777, probably would involve rewriting the bot completely
<somsip> !zh | ntzrmtthihu777 for example
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777 for example: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<one> or should I say chrooted
<histo> one: What?
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777: in home
<elky> enough testing the bot here, please don't make the channel full of nonsense
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: yeah, I know about that, but perhaps they don't pay attention to when you do it |
<yourimym11> home dir i mean not my home :D
<one> histo: I keep getting chrooted
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: there is only so much that can be done, and OT
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: not ot
<Ben64> !details | one
<ubottu> one: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: you still have not explained exactly what you are trying to achieve
<IdleOne> ntzrmtthihu777: actually it is, ubottu is not an Ubuntu issue. ubottu is open source see /msg ubottu !bot , patches welcome :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> IdleOne: not gonna argue, but a bot that gives ubuntu specific info seems like an ubuntu issue to me.
<IdleOne> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm not going to argue either, but you seem to see it wrong.
<Tm_T> please move the bot discussion elsewhere from this support channel
<IdleOne> ntzrmtthihu777: it is a channel management issue, not a distro issue.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 dropped it
<yourimym11> ntzrmtthihu777: for example when i open my pc and run rhythmbox , there's no files in library , so i open each drive manually from nutalies , and suddenlly music appear on library , after mount my partitions , i mean by mount here is to open it not to mount it like .iso image or something
<Ben64> yourimym11: wait what are you trying to do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: ok, I get that. do you want this partition mounted over music?
<histo> yourimym11: the partition gets mounted when you click on it in nautilus
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: a files on other partition issue, wants an automount for ease
<histo> !fstab | yourimym11 if you want it mounted on boot follow this
<ubottu> yourimym11 if you want it mounted on boot follow this: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: yourimym11 want's to do avoid that, seen that already and does not understand it, so i am assisting
<Extreme> I fixed the issue. It was xdg-open. sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gnome-open /usr/local/bin/xdg-open  did the job! :)
<yourimym11> histo: yes , i want it to mount automatically
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: message me, you are just gonna keep getting !fstab at you in open irc
<histo> yourimym11: That's what fstab is for. Telling linux how to handle hte filesystems on boot.
<Ben64> should do support in the channel, not in pm
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: if everyone keeps throwing things not understood in channel can only hurt.
<histo> yourimym11: what do you not understand about fstab?
<bean> ntzrmtthihu777, its considered good support to do it in channel not in PM
<Ben64> ntzrmtthihu777: what if you give some terrible advice and nobody is there to say anything?
<histo> yourimym11: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && gksu gedit /etc/fstab     make your relevant changes then sudo mount -a will mount all those systems you specify.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bean: Ben64: no expert am I, but automounting a partition is pretty simple.
<cotcot> hello
<histo> cotcot: hello
<cotcot> i have trouble i tried to update my kernel now i have a lot of problem
<cotcot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/264991/tried-to-install-a-kernel-now-i-have-mutliple-problems
<cotcot> i ve described my problem here
<c_nick> ok i got it to work i was goofing up big time.. i had "topic" in search field
<c_nick> my bad :)
<Ben64> cotcot: so uh... why did you try upgrading kernel?
<cotcot> someone told me that with the latest my cpu temperature will be cooler
<cotcot> i should have done some research before :(
<cotcot> and i still have the windows mentality: always get the latest update
<histo> cotcot: can you boot the old kernel from the grub menu?
<Ben64> cotcot: as a general rule, you should only install stuff from the official repositories unless you've got a good reason
<histo> cotcot: yeah get rid of the mentality. Don't fix what isn't broken.
<cotcot> im still on my old kernel it didnt install correctly lol
<histo> cotcot: okay what problems do you have with your old kernel?
<Ben64> cotcot: what guide were you following, what commands did you do?
<cotcot> read this histo http://askubuntu.com/questions/264991/tried-to-install-a-kernel-now-i-have-mutliple-problems
<cotcot> i explained everything i tried to do it carefuly
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: if it aint broke you don't know how to use it yet *chuckle*
<cotcot> i used a script
<cotcot> from a website
<cotcot> upbuntu
<cotcot> wait
<Ben64> we'll need to see it
<cotcot> http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/03/install-linux-kernel-382-in-ubuntulinux.html
<cotcot> i followded that
<cotcot> i managed to get ride of it
<cotcot> now all i have left is things from the update manager
<cotcot> i think i managed to get ride of the 3.8 using apt-purge
<cotcot> but i cant get rid of the 3.5.25 when i try to use it
<histo> cotcot: looks to me like that script just downloads debs from kernel.ubuntu.com and installs them.
<cotcot> i tried to do broken dependecies thing in synaptic too
<cotcot> yes
<cotcot> thats what it does
<cotcot> thats how my problems began
<cotcot> 3.8 isnt a problem anymore
<histo> !enter
<cotcot> now its 3.5.25 that i tried to install via the update manager
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ben64> cotcot: could you pastebin "dpkg -l"
<MrHacks> Something strange just happened...my screen just went from being 1200x1080 down to 800x600.  What the hell just happedn?
<cotcot> yes
<histo> cotcot: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<cotcot> 12.04
<histo> !info linux-image-generic precise
<MrHacks> ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.38.46 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<histo> cotcot: is there a reason you aren't running linux-image-generic?
<Ben64> then why were you trying to get 3.5.0.25?
<Ben64> oh wait, 12.04 does the new kernel stuff
<histo> 12.04.2
<cotcot> atm im on 3.5.17
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal
<cotcot> i just have broken dependencies that i cnat get ride of
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-quantal does not exist in quantal
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-lts-quantal precise
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.25.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dd_> hello. noob question. i have a webserver, my personal user will have a website folder. should i create a separate admin user with sudo privs, instead of using my personal user to manage the machine while also having a website folder?
<histo> Ben64: can't he just install linux-meta-lts-quantal
<histo> dd_: your personal user can't use sudo unless they invoke it.
<MrHacks> nevermind. Used xrandr
<newb> (windows host) what happens to the usb after using it to dual boot ubuntu? can it still be a functional usb for just storage or forever be a bootable drive?
<ak5> can I update lucid to precise easily? I am using ubuntu-server
<MrHacks> I don't know what the hell happened to cause my resoution to drop but whatever it was it was not cool.
<histo> cotcot: dpkg -l | grep linux-meta-lts-quantal
<dd_> histo: so in general do people usually have a user dedicated for admining the machine, or do they just give sudo to their user?
<histo> !upgrade | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> histo: i don't think thats a package name
<cotcot> nothing happens hito
<histo> dd_: default is sudo behavior is that way.
<histo> cotcot: dpkg -l | grep image | pastebinit
<rypervenche> dd_: The root user is for admin things.
<histo> dd_: sorry default ubuntu behavior is that way. The user that installed ubuntu is added to the sudo group and has those rights
<rypervenche> dd_: or your user with sudo privileges. Others aren't supposed to have sudo privileges.
<SubCool> Ok- i dont get it, i REinstalled kubuntu. And now when it boots, it stops at Busybox v.1.18.5 with an initramfs -
<SubCool> wth?
<histo> dd_: I'm not sure I understand your concern? If someone hacks your server you mean?
<histo> SubCool: any errors?
<SubCool> none
<SubCool> histo, that i know of
<dd_> histo: well, to better word it, my webserver will have one user per website. should i keep the ubuntu user around to perform admin duties, so i don't need to give sudo to website users?
<SubCool> histo, in dmes would it be at the top or bottom
<histo> SubCool: were you playing with hard drives or in the bios recently
<histo> SubCool: bottom
<ak5> histo: so it seems there are no specific guides for 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts
<rypervenche> dd_: Keep a user around, or have some way to access root.
<Ben64> dd_: if the users don't need sudo, then theres no reason to give them access
<SubCool> histo, harddrives
<histo> dd_: don't give the other users sudo they don't need it.
<histo> SubCool: What specifically were you doing with your hard drive?
<histo> ak5: you just upgrade
<histo> ak5: it will upgrade LTS to LTS
<SubCool> histo, all i did was reinstall kubntu- but i tried to put grub on sda instead of sdb. After boot-erpair failed.. i just resintalled kubuntu AGAIN , this time to sdb - but.. here i am.
<histo> SubCool: which disk is marked as bootable?
<dd_> Ben64: is it fine to login as my admin user all the time, then if i need to do something as a website user, just su to that user? that way i only have one user that needs to/is able to ssh in?
<SubCool> histo, i have no clue now.
<histo> dd_: yes
<histo> !sudo | dd_
<ubottu> dd_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<histo> SubCool: boot a live cd
<SubCool> k
<ak5> histo: sorry i am on a headless server, do I just use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<one> its usually more compilcated
<cotcot> well i cant find the solution im gonna go eat something
<cotcot> thanks again
<dd_> cool, thanks guys
<ak5> one: I figured, I am used to rolling release and anything else baffles me
<histo> ak5: did you see the link from ubottu ?
<ak5> yes
<histo> ak5: it explains the process ona  server right on that page
<ak5> histo: only for certain upgrades, not my specific one
<ak5> histo: for example From 10.04 LTS to 10.10
<overjoyedpulp> i'm using 2.16 on ubuntu 12.04, and i cannot get any plugins installed. I tried using apt-get to install gnash, flash, and mozplugger. i've also tried manually copying the relevant *.so files to ~/.mozilla/seamonkey/plugins and still seamonkey doesn't recognize the plugins (it lists the files under [INVALID] in pluginreg.dat)
<ak5> I need 10.04 to 12.04
<Ben64> ak5: 10.04 goes straight to 12.04
<ak5> Ben64: so I have been told. I am now looking for how I do that ^_^
<overjoyedpulp> i forgot to mention it's 64-bit and ive tried using nspluginwrapper per the documentation on mozilla's website
<Ben64> ak5: it's set up like that by default
<one> what about 10.04.3
<ak5> Ben64: you misunderstand, I don't know about ubuntu at all and I am trying to figure out how to start the upgrade processs
<Ben64> overjoyedpulp: 2.16? anyway flashplayer is in the repos
<histo> ak5: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> ak5: then do-release-upgrade
<histo> ak5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29
<overjoyedpulp> ben64: i know that, but seamonkey doesnt recognize it when i install it
<histo> dr_willis: Yeah that trigger is stupid now
<one> does the bot give checksums?
<histo> dr_willis: well not the trigger the page on the wiki is.
<histo> one: checksums on what?
<dr_willis> i normally do clean installs.. seems fadter
<one> histo: the iso's
<dr_willis> faster
<Ben64> overjoyedpulp: well seamonkey isn't in the repositories, so you're on your own : /
<histo> dr_willis: upgrade is actually faster.
<SunStar> clean install is the best way to go on any platform
<histo> one: they are listed on the download page
<histo> SunStar: That's not true
<dr_willis> wasent for me last time... but it was during the release week...
<ak5> histo: thanks a lot :)
<SubCool> histo, having an issue with that- appears my usb isnt being seen
<histo> SubCool: How did you just install kubuntu then?
<SubCool> histo, with that usb drive.. - idk.. :/
<ak5> histo: so this automatically changes my sources.list ?
<histo> SubCool: Well that's not good. Possibly the drive going bad causing issues with files that were copied?
<histo> ak5: yes
<histo> ak5: not your custom entries if you have any though it will disable those temporarily
<one> histo: i cant get to the download page because of my fascist firewall
<ak5> histo: what if I only have custom entries :D
<SubCool> histo, dont say that- :/
<histo> one: let me see if I can pastebin a file
<SunStar> darn firewalls. Always where they're not wanted! >_<
<one> histo: pm is fine
<one> pastbin is also a website
<histo> one: P.S. that's what sshuttle is for.  You could forward all your network traffic to another box that has ssh running.
<SubCool> histo, reinstalling now..
<histo> one: which iso?
<one> histo: 10.04.4
<ak5> is it true that ubuntu is considering switching to rolling release model for non-LTS releases?
<histo> one: desktop / server/ 32 bit or 64bit?
<one> histo: desktop alternate i386 please use pm
<histo> ak5: I haven't heard that. but every six months is pretty rolling release safely as it's going to get
<ak5> histo: idk, I am coming from arch, just testing ubuntu for my servers, I might switch to that
<morning> It seems I need help reinstalling grub2 (on Precise). I dropped my laptop, and now on boot I get the "grub rescue" prompt. From what I've seen online, I gather that "grub-cfg" is messed up. So now I've booted from a usb. Following directions from message #7 at ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t-1331720, I've done this: (1) mount/dev/sda1 /mnt. (Good.) (2) mount -bind/dev /mnt/dev. (Good.) (3) chroot /mnt. But here I get the response "segmentation fault." Th
<morning> e next steps would be (4) install-grub /dev/sda and (5) update-grub2. But I'm over my head and don't want to proceed until I understand the message I've received. What should be my next step?
<ak5> the vps I got came preinstalled with lucid which doesn't have php-fpm (not even as backport)
<overjoyedpulp> ak5: i've heard the rolling release thign too
<one> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ak5> overjoyedpulp: huh interesting
<ak5> what about systemd
<one> how do i see which kernel 10.04.4 has ?
<ak5> are you guys going to jump on the systemd train?
<one> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<SubCool> histo;now my computer wont boot from my usb
<histo> one: you release it's going to expire soon for desktop support right?
<SubCool> histo isn that bios?
<histo> SubCool: yes
<one> histo: ive never used support anyway
<histo> SubCool: has nothing to do with ubuntu
<histo> !info linux-image-generic lucid | one
<ubottu> one: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.45.52 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<SubCool> histo, so- the computer boots into ubuntu, gets kinda far- then bails out into busybox??
<histo> one: isn't the md5sum file contained in the iso?
<histo> SubCool: from usb?
<one> histo: ok very god
<one> *good
<SubCool> histo, no- it boots off the HD-
<histo> one: 598b48059bafa2e0314bce8a07a9ff1f
<one> histo: what are the offical checksums please
<histo> one: that's 10.04.4-alternate-i386.iso
<histo> SubCool: You need to boot to livecd or usb to fix your system.
<one> hi jasonjang
<ak5> so no systemd?
<SubCool> k- figured it out- its the usb
<one> histo: thanks, i did ask for pm though
<SubCool>  histo booting up- what would u like me to do once the computer boots
<histo> SubCool: use gparted and see which disk is marked as bootable. Fix that or install grub to one or the other.
<SubCool> histo, oh- thats pretty easy;. lol
<histo> SubCool: most likely both disks are marked as bootable. Or something goofy.
<SubCool> histo, after what i did- probably both'
<SubCool> so- cant i just run grub2 update?
<apb1963> I'm trying to do:  "/etc/init.d/mysql restart" it's returning with   "start: Job failed to start"  syslog has this contribution:  http://ix.io/4DN
<histo> SubCool: open gparted on the live cd
<SubCool> histo, my boots on a lvm... does that matter
<histo> SubCool: see which drive has the boot flag enabled
<SubCool> histo, waiting on it-
<apb1963> Any ideas
<apb1963> ?
<histo> apb1963: sudo restart mysql
<apb1963> restart: Unknown instance:
<somsip> histo: sudo service restart mysql
<morning> I'm getting a "grub rescue" prompt. I gather I need to reinstall grub2 on my boot disk (sda1). Can someone tell me how to do that while I'm running from a usb?
<somsip> apb1963: sudo service restart mysql
<apb1963> restart: unrecognized service
<somsip> apb1963: sudo service mysql restart
<somsip> apb1963: sorry - correcting my correction...
<apb1963> stop: Unknown instance: start: Job failed to start
<histo> somsip: restart blah works
<somsip> apb1963: stop it first. Then start it. Post anything in /var/log/mysql/error.log
<somsip> histo: really? woah - so it does. My apologies
<SubCool> histo, sda was marked for boot- but i also have an lvm. so im installing the packages now.
<pvl1> histo, did u compike mysql or install from repo
<pvl1> oops
<pvl1> apb1963, did you compile mysql or install from repo
<pvl1> sorry histo
<apb1963> repo I think, but I have to doublecheck
<histo> SubCool: Is this a dualboot system?
<apb1963> yah, repo
<apb1963> do-over? :)
<somsip> apb1963: mysqld can sometimes complain if the correct my.cnf entries are missing. Did you overwrite any existing cnf when you upgraded (or did you just install>)
<pvl1> apb1963, can you try mysqld restart. rather sudo mysqld restart
<apb1963> somsip: Yah
<somsip> apb1963: Yeah to what? Install or upgraded? Overwritten cnf or kept old one?
<apb1963> oh i didn't see the last part of your sentence... overwrite I think.
<Aaron> somsip huh?
<somsip> apb1963: k. If it's not going to break anything, you could try removing and reinstalling but it's a weak answer, I know
<SubCool> histo, no- but it appears the lvm2 packages failed
<pvl1> somsip, apb1963 or possibly just get a new cnf?
<somsip> apb1963: eg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127264/cant-start-mysql-mysql-respawning-too-fast-stopped
<somsip> apb1963: /var/log/mysql/error.log can be handy if you are logging errors
<histo> SubCool: grub needs to be installed to the mbr of the bootable drive assuming you aren't using EFI
<SubCool> histo, i think your right- my hd might be failing-  i keep getting disc erros and such
<apb1963> doesn't exist... so I guess I'm not logging errors??
<somsip> apb1963: I can't remember the default setting, but fair to assume it's disabled if you have nothing there.
<histo> SubCool: depends are they IO errors?
<histo> SubCool: also you can check smartmontools to see
<SubCool> histo, no- but i keep getting these random crap outs.
<SubCool> is that a package?
<hossein> I am still not able to find the answer
<hossein> It seams easy but it is not
<somsip> apb1963: in /etc/my/my.cnf should have "log_error = /var/log/mysql/error.log" Might be worht adding to see if it gives more helpful output
<hossein> I just want to click a link
<hossein> the ubuntu does not let me to do
<hossein> what is the reason/
<SubCool> histo, nvm- install it now- or trying to
<somsip> apb1963: but maybe this will b0rk if mysql is not starting up properly to whatever point it needs to start up to log errors....
<hossein> this is the website: http://gmplib.org/
<hossein> i should openthe download benckmark sources
<apb1963> somsip: Seems to be divided up into sections... which section should I add it to?
<somsip> apb1963: [mysqld]
<apb1963> Not there.  There's a [mysqldump] and a [mysql]  should I create a new section?
<somsip> apb1963: ummmm. There should be lots of mysqld entries. This might be your problem. Like I advised, a reinstall or as pvl1 suggested, get a virgin my.cnf from somewhere
<somsip> apb1963: backup the current one first, natch
<SubCool> histo, thanks- but im going to bed.. ill [ick this up later- :/
<somsip> apb1963: I have [mysqldump[ and [mysql] but about 116 lines of [mysqld] and others above it. Looks like you cnf is quite messed up if these are missing
<histo> SubCool: kk
<apb1963> yes...  I think a virgin would be a good solution... where do I find a virgin?
<somsip> apb1963: I suppose you'd have to go to a source package or unpack a deb. Any ideas pvl1? You suggested it...
<ntzrmtthihu777> who got booted?
<apb1963> don't any of you have an untarnished one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> apb1963: what file?
<apb1963> my.cnf
<somsip> apb1963: what version of mysql
<ntzrmtthihu777> apb1963: what dir is that in
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: /etc/mysql
<apb1963> 5.6 I guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> apb1963: I have never touched this file, here it is
<apb1963> thank you
<fetzy> Hi I'm new to ubuntu. Well Linux un general. I am installing it onto an old laptop I don't use anymore. I think the old OS was corrupted or something. I am using a USB stick to install it, and it seemed to be working, but now its been stuck at the same screen for a long time. Is there something wrong?
<somsip> apb1963: guessing does not help. Run mysql -v
<apb1963> thank you all :)
<apb1963> can't
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://pastebin.com/txRWzwTB
<ntzrmtthihu777> I never even knew the file existed, until just now
<apb1963> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<somsip> apb1963: sorry - it's not running is it...
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 any more info for me
<somsip> apb1963: well, might be worth trying ntzrmtthihu777's file in case that helps.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: I honestly have no idea atm
 * ntzrmtthihu777 hangs his head
<Bray90820> is /dev/sda3 the same as hd0,2
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: oh no, lol
<pvl1> somsip, cant find it atm
<ntzrmtthihu777> hd starts at 0, but the other one starts at 1
<pvl1> somsip, still needed?
<TakeItEZ> Bray90820: for grub1 it is, grub2 would be (hd0,3)
<somsip> pvl1: np = ntzrmtthihu777 posted one that looks clean
<pvl1> somsip, ok just making sure
<ntzrmtthihu777> so you want hd0,3
<Bray90820> well android is installed on /dev/sda3
<Fuzzles> whats the current server version? 8.04?
<Bray90820> so i woild want hd0,3
<Bray90820> is that correct
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: are you telling me we have been looking in the wrong partition?
<Bray90820> i might
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: give it a shot and try :D
<apb1963> Yup.  Seems to have done the trick
<fetzy> Can anyone help me?
<somsip> apb1963: mysql running now?
<apb1963> Thank again you guys!
<apb1963> Yes
<Bray90820> what would /dev/sda3 be tho
<somsip> apb1963: cool - nice pastebin ntzrmtthihu777!
<apb1963> heh, I can't even check the version without providing a password.  Now that's security.  lol
<apb1963> oh.  only 5.5
<somsip> apb1963: here Server version: 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (Ubuntu)
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 what would /dev/sda3 br
<Bray90820> be
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: hd0,3
<apb1963> Server version: 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (Ubuntu)
<Bray90820> ok it was correct
<ntzrmtthihu777> yes, that is correct.
<apb1963> oh no.  I'm out of date
<fetzy> Please can someone help me?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | fetzy
<ubottu> fetzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<digitalshankar> Hi Please help. I have mounted ecryptfs {Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.wU7imHMu} but when i open, it saying i am not the owner. I am using live cd ubuntu.
<fetzy> I asked the question already, but no one replied...
<ntzrmtthihu777> fetzy: shoot
<fetzy> Hi I'm new to ubuntu. Well Linux un general. I am installing it onto an old laptop I don't use anymore. I think the old OS was corrupted or something. I am using a USB stick to install it, and it seemed to be working, but now its been stuck at the same screen for a long time. Is there something wrong?
<Fuzzles> fetzy, someone will reply when they no the anser or see your question..... whats wrong?
<Fuzzles> fetzy, is it stuck at installing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: I asked for a repeat, I missed the question
<antonio__> hey folks...
<fetzy> yes it says it is creating ext4 file system for / in partition #1 of LVM VG ubuntu, LV root...
<antonio__> Does anyone know of a program that can be used to keep someone from getting distracted from websites, etc?
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, what from fetzy?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: yeah
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, Hi I'm new to ubuntu. Well Linux un general. I am installing it onto an old laptop I don't use anymore. I think the old OS was corrupted or something. I am using a USB stick to install it, and it seemed to be working, but now its been stuck at the same screen for a long time. Is there something wrong?
<somsip> antonio__: explain more
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD lol, you don't need to repeat again.
<antonio__> just found one http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/self-control-ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> I saw that one.
<antonio__> somsip: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/self-control-ubuntu
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, oh my bad :P
<ooboo> hello. question: isn't having NOPASSWD set for sudo just as bad as leaving the root user enabled?
<ntzrmtthihu777> fetzy: you say it hangs?
<digitalshankar> Hi Please help. I have mounted ecryptfs {Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.wU7imHMu} but when i open, it saying i am not the owner. I am using live cd ubuntu.
<aeon-ltd> ooboo: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> ooboo: no, because they cannot enter a password tht does not exist
<histo> !firewall | antonio__
<aeon-ltd> ^ that possibility too
<ubottu> antonio__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 should it be hd0,3 or hd 0,3
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ooboo> aeon-ltd: would using ssh key authentication make it ok?
<antonio__> histo: I'm not interested in a firewall...I'm looking for a program to keep me on track
<Fuzzles> this maybe a noobie question but is unity built on gnomeshell
<ntzrmtthihu777> oops, wrong person
<fetzy> It hasn't changed from this screen. I can move the mouse around, and it has the loading symbol moving in a circle, but it has stayed the same for probably half an hour now.
<histo> antonio__: medication?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | digitalshankar
<ubottu> digitalshankar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<antonio__> haha..no
<histo> !unity | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ntzrmtthihu777> fetzy: how old is the machine?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: unity is a compiz plugin
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: it runs on top of gnome3, I believe
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks i wish they would mature it
<fetzy> it is a dell latitude D610... i dont know how old it is
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: I wish they would get rid of it
<antonio__> I just installed this self control program...cant seem to find it anywhere though
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, dont you like it?
<SubCool> histo, ok- im still up :/ - how do i fix this? gparted is up- lvm2 is up. there appears to be a boot on sda - but i cant view lvm with gparted . im trying to remmeber which program does it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: nope. I can't stand it. I always use gnome-shell
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, im using it, its ok but i perfer kde
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: hd0, no space
<histo> SubCool: does sdb also have a boot flag on?
<Bray90820> ok
<SubCool> no
<SubCool> histo, but - the lvm is
<histo> SubCool: install grub to sda
<yourimym11> thx for guys helped me
<histo> SubCool: or make sdb bootable and install grub there
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym11: no prob
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, tbh i like most DEs apart from LXDE find it pointless
<SubCool> histo, how?
<histo> !grub2 | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: I tested lubuntu and it is pretty nice, but its default application set is too far different to be worth my while re-customizing
<SubCool> histo, well, idk- gparted doesnt show a sdb- but i know the lvm has something on it.. how do i read it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: I now use gnome-fallback with docky
<ntzrmtthihu777> fetzy: what version of ubuntu are you installing
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777,  find its too limited on old machines i use xfce lightweight but still a full desktop
<ooboo> so am i fine to have NOPASSWD ALL set for my admin user if i am using ssh key authentication instead of password logins?
<fetzy> the newest, 12.10 i guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: really? I got started in ubuntu with a old slaptogether junkbox designed for winxp using default lucid, it worked just fine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fetzy: first off I would suggest 12.04.2, you get 5-year support without all the fail in quantal
<fetzy> ok, I was just going to try it out to see how i liked it first, so that is why i decided to just go with 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> fetzy: my brief experience with 12.10 was horrid.
<fetzy> hmm ok. i will try that then, thank you for your help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a general dell support channel anywhere?
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, true but now ubuntu uses unity its so heavy on resources its even more then KDE now specially that 4.10 has big performance boost
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: like I said, I use gnome-fallback, no unity
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: you could think of it as gnubuntu
<ak5> it asked me to change the root password for mysql when updating from lucid to precise no less than 3 times (??)
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, i can switch to kubuntu and remove unity and gnome without issues adn reinstalling right program
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: I think the root mysql password is not the same as the ubuntu root
<ak5> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, i know. but why ask 3 times
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: is that a statement or a question?
<somsip> ak5: you're doing a long upgrade process. Just go with it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: ok lol
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, question
<ak5> somsip: is there some logic hidden there
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: I belive so, yes
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, ok ill give it a try
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: in ubuntu there is a certain timeout for sudo, 15 min default, maybe mysql has the same thing
<somsip> ak5: just an encouragement to not worry about things you cannot affect
<ak5> somsip: should I report a bug?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fuzzles: do not remove unity and gnome untill you are sure kde works fine
<ak5> it's kinda stupid to reproduce, but... it is a bug, right?
<somsip> ak5: is it broken?
<digitalshankar> Hi please help. I have mounted Ecryptfs in tmp directory using Ubuntu Live CD but when i open, it saying "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ecryptfs" I am unable to open it..... any other way to open it????
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | digitalshankar
<ubottu> digitalshankar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ak5> somsip: not per se
<ak5> ... and it asked me again
<somsip> ak5: I would encourage you to complete the upgrade process. Just go with it
<t-mart> digitalshankar: are you doing whatever you're doing as root?
<ak5> ok this time i am going to change it instead of "keeping the old password if I leave it blank"
<countley> can someone tell me why my wireless works but i cant see wlan0 when i ifconfig
<digitalshankar>  t-mart:  how to do it as root as it is a live cd....
<yourimym1> ntzrmtthihu777: hey back i need simple instruction to mount specifc folder insted the whole parition  what parameters to change in the fstab file ?
<ak5> somsip: also, why does ubuntu-server have wireless-tools/wpasupplicant/etc by default?
<Fuzzles> ntzrmtthihu777, ok i wont ill come back if all is well
<somsip> ak5: dunno
<t-mart> digitalshankar: sudo <command>
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym1: not doable.
<yourimym1> umm
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: it may not be wlan0, my default wifi card on my machine is labeled as eth2
<digitalshankar>  t-mart: i did enter this command : sudo cd /tmp/ecryptfs.wU7imHMu   and it replied : sudo: cd: command not found
<countley> ntzrmtthihu777: yeh i got eth2 aswell but i cant put it into monitor mode help
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: monitor mode? are using backtrack or something?
<antonio__> I'm trying to find out how to install the self restraint program here http://parker.kuivi.la/projects/selfrestraint
<countley> no ubuntu 12.0.4
<t-mart> digitalshankar: do you really need what you encrypted in there?
<t-mart> digitalshankar: is the ecryptfs "file" on the livecd or on an installed ubuntu?
<rdz> hi all. is there  a way to mount a cifs share as a normal user in ubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> rdz: use for example nautilus to access the share or "connect to server"
<countley> ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: man mount (--bind)
<iceroot> rdz: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459182
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: can you get online?
<countley> yeh
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: then why exactly do you need monitor mode?
<somsip> yourimym1: you could work around by mounting the whole partition somewhere, then creating a symlink to the folder you want
<countley> airodump-ng
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: I'm just curious, being a year old backtrack user makes me think dat way.
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: basically you mount the whole partition at /somewhere, then /etc/fstab "/somewhere/mydir /newmountpoint none bind 0 0 "
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: why do you need airodump-ng
<digitalshankar> t-mart:  the ecryptfs is in hard drive which i messed up by installing differenet desktop manager now it's not booting so i am trying to recover my data.
<countley> i normaly use backtrack but i could get the drivers for my wireless
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: you should not use the same pass for different partitions on the same hdd
<t-mart> digitalshankar: so, when you try to boot the messed up partition, do you get a command line?
<ntzrmtthihu777> countley: I just fail to see the point in useing the aircrack-ng suite on anything but backtrack
<SubCool> ok - im a lil confused. - i need to install system-config-lvm - but 0-- its not listing ??
<IzzoDizzo> has anybody managed to get the nvidia drivers working while using EFI on a macbook?
<yourimym1> somsip: TakeItEZ: i've mounted the whole partition already , , but what about the second step u saaid
<yourimym1> somsip tell me more about symlink to the folder how can that be done
<ntzrmtthihu777> yourimym1: symlink is like a shortcut
<TakeItEZ> ntzrmtthihu777: "same pass"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, the 0 0 at the end
<ntzrmtthihu777> pass 0 dump 0
<SubCool> histo,  - since u've been around..
<calwig> this really is strange
<ntzrmtthihu777> have a look at man fstab, I'm out for a bit
<SubCool> histo, why isnt this package listing?
<calwig> I just formatted a USB. Wrote a Windows ISO and it boots to a grub menu. How is that possible? I just formatted it before that, and put ubuntustudio and it booted. And previoius to that Vista, and it booted. Help
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: you want to mount some dir from the partitio mounted at a specific place, add an fstab-entry like "/somewhere/mydir /newmountpoint none bind 0 0 "
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: you should use uuids, not paths
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: what he wants is a certain directory inside another partition mounted somewhere.
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: your idea about symlinks is what he needs.
<TakeItEZ> ntzrmtthihu777: bind-mounts don#t need any pass/dump entries, therefor 0
<yourimym1> so :) what should i do !
<TakeItEZ> ntzrmtthihu777: do you even know what bind-mount is?
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: yes, although maybe not in technical terms. along the lines of what happens when you set up a separate /home from the start.
<digitalshankar> Solution found for my question!!! The answer was "gksudo nautilus"
<ntzrmtthihu777> digitalshankar: a root nautilus, yeah that would do it.
<dekan> digitalshankar Yes, you will access to files as root.
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: to get it clear: you already have mounted something at /media/xxx and want /media/xxx/yyy to be mounted at /home/you/data?
<calwig> !dd
<ntzrmtthihu777> get outta my laboratory
<digitalshankar> A friend named Andy Woodhead gave this answer he also Support ubuntu in this channel.
<yourimym1> TakeItEZ: yesbut certain folder only want to mount it \
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: fstab: "/media/xxx/yyy /home/you/data none bind 0 0 "
<f3-02> hy all
<SunStar> digitalshankar, be mindful of ownership and permissions when messing with files and folders
<TakeItEZ> yourimym1: but you always have to mount the whole filesystem before this can be done, you cannot just mount one dir
<yourimym1> thx got it
<terraltech> Hi all
<f3-04> Kurva anyád
<TheCsaba> szevaa
<TakeItEZ> ntzrmtthihu777: just say "no"
<f3-02> whats up bitch?
<f3-10_> hey
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: to drugs? damn right
<f3-04> A Mogyi egy nindzsa
<dekan> Guys get out.
<f3-10_> nope
<f3-02> szíííd ki mogyi :D
<f3-10_> nincs itt a Mogyi
<f3-02> hun van?
<helmut_> hi
<dekan> f3-05 f3-02 What is wrong with you guys?
<f3-02> hi
<f3-10_> anyátok
<dekan> f3-04 f3-02
<f3-10_> we are high as fuck
<f3-04> Na ki van itt? Soni itt vagy?
<f3-18> Háj
<f3-10_> and homeless
<TheCsaba> ejj ejj
<somsip> !ops | trolls
<ubottu> trolls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<aegn17> gjljgl
<f3-03_> mivanmáááágyöngyösön
<ntzrmtthihu777> dahell is this troll's night out?
<aegn17> Mi van gyökerek ? :D
<f3-19> buzi aki ide ír
<TheCsaba> vazzeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 * SunStar reports the ops for flooding  XD
<IdleOne> yeah, that was less noisy then I was hoping :/
<IdleOne> err more noisy that is
<Flannel> SunStar: It's not flooding, it's whac-a-mole :P
<somsip> IdleOne: they looked like they up for havoc, so I had to shout...
<ntzrmtthihu777> TakeItEZ: now mister mount-master, I got a question for you
<elky> IdleOne, you only needed to op yourself once :P
<ak5> how do I specify that I need x86_64 arch not i386, apt-get update is getting both lists and is taking forever (I am in China and the mirrors here suck hard)
<elky> Flannel, i much prefer guac-a-mole
<ak5> can I add amd64 somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<countley> i know but this is the only liux that recognises my drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: 你好
<ak5> ntzrmtthihu777: right back at ya, but that doesn't solve my problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: you are using x64, but some programs are only 32 bit so you would need them
<ak5> so how does it handle multilib?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: I have both the 64 and 32 bit libs on my machine for compatability on some things
<wayne__> I love ubuntu
<ak5> there are precious few things on a server (actually none that come to mind) that need to be 32 bit
<ntzrmtthihu777> wayne__: as do I
<wayne__> I'm running Linux ubuntu inside windows 7.  And its pretty awesome
<ak5> things like skype or so might still only have a 32bit version... but all daemons I can think of exist as 64bit bins
<wayne__> I have an AMD bulldozer, 16 GBS of gskill ram, 800 watt psu.  And a GTX 660 Ti
<somsip> wayne__: and you support question is...??
<wayne__> lol I was looking for a heck yeah thats sweet reply
<somsip> wayne__: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be better for you. this is the support channel
<ak5> !ot | wayne__
<ubottu> wayne__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wayne__> Okay thank you
<somsip> wayne__: cool.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: very little (read: none) server experience on my part, but would not the user, if they are running 32bit, need them?
<ak5> ntzrmtthihu777: short answer: no
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm jealous of his machine, lol
<ak5> !ot | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ak5: look we all cut witty jabs now and then and no one stays completely ot in here. its not liek I was flooding repeated bs
<user_23415> Will I be able to install and use the Mir display server on ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_23415: what is mir
<ak5> well with that unwitty retort you are starting to
<user_23415> ntzrmtthihu777: the new display server from Canonical. Probably aimed at ubuntu 14.04.
<rdz> iceroot, many thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_23415: fascinating
<aaas> ubuntu 12.10  is restarting periodically  http://i.imgur.com/sSM6kXX.png  ... swapped ram with another computer, cpu temps seem ok: http://i.imgur.com/5FRmkVq.png  ... if there's nothing in ubuntu that would periodically cause a restart, I'm thinking it's the PSU
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_23415: in hopes of not sounding like a total luddite, exactly what does it do.
<carinaet> Hello, is it alright if I ask a long question?
<ntzrmtthihu777> aaas: simple fix: quantal bites everyone where the sun don't shine. get onto precise lts
<IzzoDizzo> !ask|carinaet
<ubottu> carinaet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> go for it. ;) but  keep it short. ;P
<dr_willis> Ive had very few issues  with 12.10
<aaas> ntzrmtthihu777 can you think of a reason why it would restart on it's own...baring a actual reason, im not switching
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: but you're the doctah
<dr_willis> im basically running defaults out of the box also
<user_23415> ntzrmtthihu777: mir display server promises to be the successor of x.org display server and to provide better security, performance and easier development (I guess).
<dr_willis> user_23415:  dont forget 'convergance'
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_23415: this frightens me. unity shoulda been the next big thing but it bites.
<user_23415> dr_willis: +1 right at the point
<rdz> iceroot, the option 'users' was what i've been looking for so long time..  now i can mount as normal user
<ak5> how do I let dameon start at boot using this upstart thingy?
<iceroot> rdz: :)
<dr_willis> ak5:  normally they  have a /etc/init/whatever.conf file to controll it launching
<dr_willis> ak5:  the upstart cookbook website gives lots of details
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: this is infuriating.
<ak5> ok1~~
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i dont know what you  are going on about.
<TakeItEZ> ak5: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Sliss> why is flash not working on my firefox on ubuntu for a long time? (ff19 + flash-aid = still no flash)
<ntzrmtthihu777> remember the iso discussion the other night?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  im lucky to rember my own name half the time. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Sliss: why not just use flashplugin-installer
<carinaet> Hi, if I unplug the storage drives in my PC, then install Ubuntu from a USB to another USB, then plug the windows drives back.Now, my question are: Does that leave the Windows drives untouched? How about the Bios? If I boot to Ubuntu from USB drive, would it try to do something to my Windows Drive or Bios? If I unplug Ubuntu USB, is the computer going to run like nothing happened? Thank you very much!
<ntzrmtthihu777> carinaet: no need to unplug the windows drives, they will not be touched unless you tell them to be.
<dr_willis> carinaet:  make sure you install grub to the USB drive.. and not the windows drive.. theres a dialog/pulldown somewhere.. it should default to the usb.. but you  want to double check
<Sliss> flash-aid is using flashplugin-installer if you didnt know ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> carinaet: in fact if you set bios to boot the usb stick before the hdd, you can choose when to boot the usb based on whether its plugged in or not
<ntzrmtthihu777> Sliss: is that so. seems to be another layer of annoyance to me, it came default on my pinguy os's firefox, i just got rid of it and installed fp-ins. from apt-get
<W8uiE5> suddenly my pc crashes, when i start firefox: (firefox:2502): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch). already tried apt-get update/upgrade and aptitude -f install under kubuntu 10.04. what can i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !EOL | W8uiE5
<ubottu> W8uiE5: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ntzrmtthihu777> W8uiE5: in other words you are a month shy of being dead in the water, why not upgrade and save yourself some grief?
<ak5> dr_willis: there has got to be a better way than to write my own configs for nginx and php-fpm
<ak5> this *is* ubuntu, right :D
<dr_willis> ak5:  im not even sure what you  are doing..
<ak5> dr_willis: I want to start nginx at boot
<Sliss> I tried all sorts of solutions, in fact reinstalling again, but after every attempt (from when adobe is developing only for chrome) I have no flash in ff
<janderson91z> hey, i had a question that maybe someone here can answer. how can i check and see what version of the amd proprietary driver is in the repo?
<dr_willis> ak5:  ngix from the repos sould come with a upstart conf file.
<ak5> hm
<dr_willis> !find ngix.conf
<ubottu> Package/file ngix.conf does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> may  be called somthing else..
<iceroot> janderson91z: apt-cache show packagename
<somsip> ak5: seems to support this point - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: why is ubottu tuned to quantal when the current lts is precise?
<W8uiE5> ok, thanks
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  because quantal is the latest release.. how about the other lts releases that are stull supported?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: touche
<dr_willis> i just wish the bot tool #'s instead of names i can never spell right
<carinaet> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks for the clarity and tip. dr_willis: thanks for pointing out that feature. -PC isn't mine. Thanks for giving me the confidence to push through with the plan
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: yeah, nice idea eh? it is open source, do it yerself :D hell with it I'll do it
<ntzrmtthihu777> carinaet: what did I tip you with, again?
<dr_willis> i think the whole cutesy animal nameing kjust causes more confusuin.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I need womething to occupy my geek
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  port the C64 game 'wavy navy' over to Linux. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: what was that command to find about the bot and such IdleOne told me earlier?
<dr_willis> !bot
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I like old games but not that old, lol
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: thankya
<l057c0d3r> and what's wrong with old games...  im working on the elder scrolls chapter 1: the arena.. in dosbox at the moment..
<l057c0d3r> free download from the elder scrolls website btw
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: nothing wrong with old games, I am doing a re-work of one right now under rpg maker xp
<carinaet> ntzrmtthihu777: you said it wouldn't matter if the windows drive are connected. and, setting usb with a higher boot priority.
<l057c0d3r> ah i see
<Akiva-Mobile> I am not sure if this a bug, so I would like to ask for some help before I report it
<ntzrmtthihu777> carinaet: ah gotcha. Sorry, too many ppl I'm shooting tips at lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: shoot
<Akiva-Mobile> Can anyone help me in nautilus in adding a bookmark?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: easily done
<l057c0d3r> drag and drop
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: Not working for me
<Akiva-Mobile> nope
<Akiva-Mobile> drag and drop is not working in nautilus
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: I have dropbox, ubuntu one, and the playonlinux virtual drives bookmarked
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: It stopped working for me.
<carinaet> ok will try it now. thanks again.
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: Even using the menus does not work.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: enter the directory in nautilus, hit ctrl+d
<Akiva-Mobile> Menu>add bookmark >>> all it did was add an old bookmark that I removed, but then would not work again.
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: ill give it a shot
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: and if that does not do it you can manually edit a config file, let me find it again
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  you havent ran nautilus as root lately have you? ive seen where some user config files get owned by root. and thus the user cant change them
<janos__> sziasztok szép jó reggelt
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: Yes I had done that. I hate using chmod :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> janos__: svedisch?
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  id check ownership of the  files in your home.  ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: Well that must be it then; that makes the most sense. Gah, you must be a level 4 users
<Akiva-Mobile> user*
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: you're too kind
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: ntzrmtthihu777 >> now assuming this is the case; should this be reported as a bug?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there an opposite of /ignore in irc?
<SunStar> favorites
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: I don't know, if it was done without your mis-actions, then yes. if you screwed up, then no. sorry if its blunt/harsh
<ntzrmtthihu777> SunStar: perhaps opposite is wrong term, along the lines of making them deaf to you
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: well, sudo nautilus is just my mickey mouse trick to avoid remembering complex chmod flags. I wish it warned me about my config file though.
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: unignore, same syntax I believe
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: nope, you missed my latest query
<Akiva-Mobile> frankly, I am still bugged that you still can not change permissions of files easily in nautilus with a root password.
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: you want to set yourself as ignored by them?
<ntzrmtthihu777> somsip: yes! not that I wish to do it, but wonder if its doable
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: check ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<dr_willis> Akiva-Mobile:  i recall seeing some nautilus scripts for that.
<l057c0d3r> 0_o  so you can talk about them without them seeing.. how rude
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: not something I'm aware of
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: xD not gonna, just wondering
<l057c0d3r> heh..
<dr_willis> sudo nautilus is bad... gksudo nautilus i  think will avoide the problems
<Akiva-Mobile> dr_willis: I am just surprised it still exists. I was considering on building a chmod gui
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: chmod is pretty easy, actually.
<Akiva-Mobile> and that was 4 years ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: an excellent point, do not use sudo for graphical applications, ever.
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: I used to know how to use it, but I always had to double check my flags
<dr_willis> i got a little chmod app on my phone. ;) or i just use mc...
<SunStar> when using gksudo nautilus be mindful of permissions and ownership
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: it exists already. right-click properties, permissions.
<Akiva-Mobile> and some flags are complex.
<dr_willis> I belive theres a nautilus setting to show advanced chown/chmod options
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: you are talking about the number ones?
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: well usergroups are not exactly straightforward
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: agreed.
<Akiva-Mobile> as long as I have been on linux, I have never bothered to research them.
<zetheroo> how do you get the nvidia-current driver to actually become active?
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: Well, if not a bug report, maybe a brainstorm.
<zetheroo> seems like just installing it is useless ... as the Mesa driver is still being used
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: I wish they had better customizability for ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, lol. that is my one wish atm.
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: lol
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  i  install, then reboot. then run nvidia-settings to setup  the xorg,conf how i  want. then restart the X server
<Akiva-Mobile> ntzrmtthihu777: Wait, I am on ubuntu brainstorm, brb
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akiva-Mobile: srsly, I hate that I can't get my dropbox in the same place as my other ~/ dirs
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 so apperently i need to move my android partition to /
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: erm, when you boot android your android partition become /
<ntzrmtthihu777> and when you do ubuntu the same occurs
<Bray90820> it does?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: yeah, any multiboot does, I believe.
<Bray90820> hum i have something to show you
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to change the gnome-fallback menu setup from applications | places to applications | places | system like in lucid?
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=LvuEYL3E
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: oh yes, this could work, methinks.
<Bray90820> i'm not really 100% sure what that even means tho
<Bray90820> but i wanna try it just to see
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: you would not be moving the android partition to /, but instead emptying its contents into the / of sda1
<Bray90820> AHH
<Bray90820> i'll also make a backup :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: but for you, since your ubuntu / is sda1, would use hd0,1
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> the mounting point would also change
<ntzrmtthihu777> and i am not sure if it would matter, but can you place that } curly bracket on its own line?
<ntzrmtthihu777> it bugs me XD
<dr_willis> hmmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: :?
<dr_willis> its quiet.... tooo quiet...
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: any thoughts on my question?
<dr_willis> which one?
<ntzrmtthihu777> about the threefold division of the old lucid menu vs the two menu system of gnome-fallback in precise
<dr_willis> i  dont use fallback. so never even noticed
<ntzrmtthihu777> I *really* hate having to dredge through the apps menu for what was (and should be) in the separate system menu
<dr_willis> theres some alternative indicator applet menu apps that give sort of a classic type menu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> *gish* the only other one that, while beautifully displaying the logo, lumps all three into one
<zetheroo> dr_willis: I install nvidia-current which then automatically installs nvidia-settings with it. After installing I reboot the machine. After reboot there is no Nvidia Settings shortcut  in the Ubuntu menu ... so I have to open a terminal and do 'sudo nvidia-settings' which then opens it up with a message telling me that the nvidia driver is not in use and that I need to run 'nvidia-xconfig'. So I try 'nvidia xconfig' in the terminal but get 'command not fo
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  it would be 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' an its not really needed these days
<dr_willis> if you have no xorg.conf then it should auto load the nvidia driver
<dr_willis> see if you do have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ntzrmtthihu777> I *could* install from lucid's ppa's I'd likely lose a feature I want but do not know it, and lucid is almost out of style anyways.
<dr_willis> if so rename it.
<zetheroo> dr_willis: yeah 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' ... no go ...
<zetheroo> dr_willis: I agree that the driver should be auto-loaded ... ;)
<dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig was needed ages ago to generate the xorg.conf . but now the xorg.conf is optionsl
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: you're a cool dude, not like some of these other patently annoying experts
<dr_willis> IF you  have an xorg.conf tghats loading  some other drivers.. that can cause issues
<dr_willis> and im sitting here at work.. getting paid (not for ircing.. but just being at work) :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: sounds nice
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  this isent one of those dual gpu optimus systems is it?
<zetheroo> dr_willis: I see ... but why is it that if I install the nvidia 175 driver it will work after a reboot automatically?
<zetheroo> dr_willis: no, this is an older Quadro NVS card
<dr_willis> i  only  use the drivers in the repos.. what ones did  you use? sounds like they maybe not  for your  card/broken
<zetheroo> and I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on that machine :D
<l057c0d3r> that's what i ws thinking dr_willis..  maybe his card is to old for the newer drivers hence why an older set works but the newer one does not
<zetheroo> the Nvidia 175 is in the Hardware Drivers dialog ... straight from Ubuntu repos
<dr_willis> that would be my guess.. they  are  constantly  dropping out old cards from the propitary drivers
<zetheroo> I saw on the Ubuntu forums though that my card was supported in the nvidia-current driver
<zetheroo> I see
<zetheroo> bummer
<dr_willis> nvidia-current is just a generic name for whatever is current in that release..
<zetheroo> is there a place where the current list of supported cards are for the nvidia-current driver?
<dr_willis> for 10.04 it could be nvidia-current is that older driver not the current available drivers
<dr_willis> nvidias site has a list of cards for driver versions
<dr_willis>  the term 'nvidia-current' is ubuntus geenric name.
<zetheroo> well it was nvidia-current from x-swat repo which was the last one I tried ...
<l057c0d3r> speaking of video card drivers.. i had to install the amd drivers from the site to get steam game working.. but i need to drop them and update to the beta some time....
<dr_willis> nvidia-current in 10.04 may  not be the same version as ncidia-current in 13.04 ;)
<l057c0d3r> been putting it off
<dr_willis> xswat would be  using the latest from the nvidia sites.
<zetheroo> ok
<dr_willis> so that indeed sounds like.. newer drivers dont support your card
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, speaking of xswat..  when i added there ppa.. it didn't update my drivers to the experimental versions...  and the updates they gave xorg broke my working steam games :-(
<l057c0d3r> just ppa_purged it and built my own debs from the amd website
<l057c0d3r> fixed me up good
<dr_willis> ive never really  uses xswat stuff.
<ntzrmtthihu777> <3 debs
<dr_willis> my nvidia sysem is using a 320 card I think.. so its getting a little old
<dr_willis> plays skyrim however ;)  just not at max settings
<l057c0d3r> i havent tried skyrim with my new driver yet.. however with the driver from the repo..  it would only run on medium settings..
<l057c0d3r> but it plays thats all that really mattered to me
<calwig> hi
<dr_willis> bbl
<calwig> can anyone assist with a ISO USB stick weird issue?
<l057c0d3r> found out today.. that if i don't boot my system with the hdmi cable plugged in.. i cant get 1080p display on my tv.. but a reboot with the cable plugged in and i can..  kind of odd..  also have to boot with my turtle beach headset plugged in or i cant get digital in the sound settings..
<l057c0d3r> calwig, what's the issue
<calwig> l057c0d3r, thank you
<calwig> USB stick, unetbootin installs Ubuntu ISO, boots fine, installs to partition. No prob
<zetheroo> I was just trying to get xbmc working ... so I installed this nvidia card thinking it would be better than the onboard Intel gfx ... man was I wrong!
<calwig> then I erase partition with gparted, install Windows Vista or 7 ISO with unetbootin, boots to grub menu... why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> calwig: because grub is likely in your mbr
<calwig> that i figured out, but how do i remove it completely
<ntzrmtthihu777> calwig: that I know not, sorry
<l057c0d3r> hmm... so windows 7 installed but from there you can not boot into it..  strange.. usually windows 7 overwrights the mbr with its boot loader
<ntzrmtthihu777> google for restore mbr for windows 7
<l057c0d3r> or maybe burn the iso for windows 7 to dvd and try installing that way
<art1> quick noob question.  how do I mount my main drive to be able to view the files? (in windows would be my c: drive)
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: good point, maybe the unetbootin "taints" win$ with grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> art1: do you only have one drive?
<lolzer> hi plz help me about creating a hotspot in my laptop.. it creates but no internet  connection on the other device
<lolzer> im using 12.04
<art1> only one internal
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolzer: I fought tooth and nail with mine, never got it working.
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, from my experience unetbootin messes up more then it works.
<art1> my external is mounted, but not my internal
<ntzrmtthihu777> art1: if you'r booted into that one then it is mounted... ahh
<ntzrmtthihu777> just open a nautilus window, you should se it to the left
<lolzer> ntzrmtthihu777, yeah .. nothing seems to work
<l057c0d3r> art1 are you using wubi install
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: yeah, unetbootin tends to fail hard
<l057c0d3r> or do you have ubuntu installed on a separate partition on your main hdd
<art1> not wubi...
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: he said he had 2 drives, one win$ and one ubu
<l057c0d3r> oh.. must have missed that part
<huayra> I have an issue with my "/home" partition being too little, but I have plenty of space in my root "/" partition
<l057c0d3r> yeah then like ntzrmtthihu777 said.. it should be listed in nautilus on the upper left part of the window..
<ntzrmtthihu777> huayra: you would have to boot some live media and shrink / and grow /home
<art1> no, It's a pure ubuntu 12.04 install... but I just installed it, been using windows forever so it's easier to compare to it
<huayra> is there a way to change the size of a running system without ruining it?
<huayra> :)
<huayra> ntzrmtthihu777, ok, but it is possible ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> its doable, i have done the opposite.
<huayra> ok, I'll give it a go
<huayra> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> huayra: just know that it is all in your hands how it ends up
<huayra> ntzrmtthihu777, I know, when you use GNU/Linux you get to keep all the broken parts
<huayra> ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> !gnomeshell-default-linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> huayra: huh?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang, ubottu does not know
<huayra> ntzrmtthihu777, I know that there is a risk and I am willing to take it
<ntzrmtthihu777> huayra: as long as you know that. I have done some of that lately, turned out well
<l057c0d3r> as long as you don't take to much space from /  you should be fine
<art1> ntzrmtthihu777: I get that it's already mounted, trying to get it to show up on the "start bar" on the left like my external drive does
<ntzrmtthihu777> huayra: leave at least 16gb for safety
<ntzrmtthihu777> art1: in the unity bar?
<l057c0d3r> art1, that i cant help with.. i use gnome-shell
<art1> ntzrmtthihu777: is that what it's called :)
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 nope that didn't work ether
 * ntzrmtthihu777 highfives l057c0d3r 
<ntzrmtthihu777> art1: the glassy rounded square icons to the left?
<art1> ntzrmtthihu777: yup
<Bray90820> what happend was when i selected ubuntu it attempted to load android but then failed and restated the computer
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, don't get me wrong.. i replaced the overlay with bolt....
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, that is your unity launcher, and like l057c0d3r I know little to nothing about it
<Bray90820> so now i have to go into the directory and remove every file one by one
<art1> l057c0d3r: haven't started messing with the themes yet... that's next :)
<l057c0d3r> and have cairo-dock running
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: Or just re-write your 40
<l057c0d3r> art1, heh has nothing to do with themes.. you are using unity.. i dont have unity i have gnome shell.. different desktop environment
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 no it is detecting ubuntu as android
<ntzrmtthihu777> you did point it at the right partition and folder
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: I got docky
<art1> ok... see :)  I am still trying to learn all of this :)
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 what do you mean
<ntzrmtthihu777> art1: :D good
<art1> and I know that there is no way for me to learn everything in the three days I've had ubuntu installed :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: since you moved the android files into sda1 the grub file needs to point at hd0,1
<Bray90820> yes
<l057c0d3r> art1, it will be a process.. but myself i love nix
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 but when i try to load ubuntu android attempts to load
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, my desktop :-) http://uppix.net/e/b/9/0d522bce319e79b2ffff82e53a345.png
<art1> I"ve already had to slick and reinstall... messing with things I have no business touching yet :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: well dang.
<l057c0d3r> probably didn't have to reinstall.. good thing about linux.. most everything is reversable
<Bray90820> oh well
<ntzrmtthihu777> xD I love it!
<art1> I'm actually happy to be rid of Microsucks.... didn't realize how user friendly ubuntu could be :)
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 i will just remove the android files and try something else
<art1> I deleted my admin PW...
<notyjoey> unless you're installing nvidia drivers
<notyjoey> ;)
<rjv-im> My Taskbar keeps on showing Warning Sign in Red, but system is updated..
<ntzrmtthihu777> art1: I rather like what ubuntu has to offer
<art1> and lost the grub menu somehow lol
<Bray90820> As in the words of linus torvalds NVIDA FUCK YOU
<ntzrmtthihu777> rjv-im: taskbar? this is not windows, explain
<notyjoey> lol
<IdleOne> !language | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<notyjoey> i got one of t hose laptops with the discreet nvidia card
<ezhilvanan> Hi, How can i change the start-up screen of my ubuntu 12.10? I installed gnome on my ubuntu. so gnome override some of the default functionality of ubuntu.
<notyjoey> i cant disable my intel card. so stupid
<Bray90820> sorry i was just repeting what linus said
<rjv-im> ok.. sorry. i have installed cinnamon.. it has something like bar..
<ntzrmtthihu777> ezhilvanan: how do you mean?
<l057c0d3r> ezhilvanan, google super boot manager
<rjv-im> like taskbar.. sorry dont knw wt to call it.. its not unity i can say that..
<ntzrmtthihu777> rjv-im: little experience with cinnomon, gave it a whirl a while back
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 can you rm from grub
<l057c0d3r> it has nice features to change plymouth displays
<ntzrmtthihu777> rjv-im: you updated but it says you are not?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: not that I know, you may needa boot a live cd/usb
<l057c0d3r> ezhilvanan, you are talking about the splash that is displayed when you start your system right
<Bray90820> i plan on using the live cd
<Bray90820> just thinking grub might be eaiser
<rjv-im> actually i dont think its related to cinnamon.. If i hover over the sign it says update information is outdated..
<Bray90820> well live usb but yea
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: not a clue, just do what you gotta
<ezhilvanan> thanks for your reply.. I'm getting gnome screen as start-up screen before logging in..
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 yeap :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> rjv-im: sudo aptitude update
<ezhilvanan> yes exactly
<l057c0d3r> rjv-im, have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. then reboot?
<rjv-im> then  i do : Check Updated and it says system is up to date.
<rjv-im> ok..
<rjv-im> i will
<l057c0d3r> ezhilvanan, hold on one sec.... if you dont want to install a manager for the splash screen i can get you a term command to type that will allow you to change between splash screens you have installed
<rjv-im> thanks a lot..
<ezhilvanan> yep
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: now what I would like is a way to use my webilder background changer with lightdm
<l057c0d3r> heh yeah ntzrmtthihu777
<l057c0d3r> k ezhilvanan type sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<l057c0d3r> select the splash screen you want from the list
<l057c0d3r> then do sudo update-initramfs -u
<ezhilvanan> wait a sec.. i'll try this cmd
<l057c0d3r> after that when you reboot you should see the new splash screen / old one you wanted back
<ntzrmtthihu777> ezhilvanan: gack! not win$ is this :P
<ezhilvanan> i have to restart my system.. thanks a lot
<l057c0d3r> thats what were here for :-p
<crackerjackz> for some reason i can't kill firefox.. i ran pidof firefox and it returned a pidof 3754.. when i try killall firefox nothing happens.. when i try kill -9 3574 nothing happens? what can i do other than rebooting my computer to fix it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh. I used to just come here to be helped, but as i noticed ppl asking questions I knew the answer too I started helping them instead, and now I hang out alot just to do that
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: alt+f2 xkill
<ntzrmtthihu777> then click firefox
<TakeItEZ> crackerjackz: pkill firefox or killall firefox-bin
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, thats kind of how it went for me as well
<crackerjackz> ntzrmtthihu777: i just accidentally killed the side bar thingy.. im using unity.. any idea on how to get it back?
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: lawl. you mean the launcher?
<crackerjackz> ntzrmtthihu777: yah :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: not sure, lemme see
<l057c0d3r> crackerjackz, log out and back in
<l057c0d3r> heh
<l057c0d3r> im sure there is a command you could type as well though
<crackerjackz> l057c0d3r: is there a way for me to do it with out doing that.. usually every time i have a problem i reboot or log out and back in.. but i know there are ways around that.. i'd like to learn how
<ntzrmtthihu777> unity-launcher
<l057c0d3r> ^^^ type that in term
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, do it in alt+f2, in a term you would likely have to keep it open
<l057c0d3r> well unity-launcher &
<l057c0d3r> then press enter and you can close the term
<Bray90820> now i really screwed things up oh well
<ezhilvanan> l057c0d3r : i selected --->  * 2            /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth               100       manual mode
<Bray90820> i think it's time for a fresh install
<Makaor> hello friends
<Makaor> ubuntu is hard to use
<ntzrmtthihu777> Makaor: if you say so
<l057c0d3r> ezhilvanan, didn't work
<ezhilvanan> Now i can see the ubuntu default screen while shutdown but startup same gnome screen only.. what i have to do now?
<l057c0d3r> try 0 or 1
<l057c0d3r> which ever of them two are not gnome
<Makaor> ntzrmtthihu777, all the commands etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> Makaor: if you think ubuntu is hard try archlinux
<Makaor> ntzrmtthihu777, why?
<l057c0d3r> and u did the sudo update-initramfs -u right
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, or gentoo
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: never tried it, whazzit like?
<l057c0d3r> i have a system running gentoo with fluxbox / lxde
<l057c0d3r> its nice.. takes forever to get going
<l057c0d3r> builds everything from source
<ezhilvanan> l057c0d3r : Now i can see the ubuntu default screen while shutdown but startup same gnome screen only.. what i have to do now?
<l057c0d3r> has slightly better speeds then ubuntu.. but ubuntu is my fav now
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: interesting. I rather like ubuntu and its spinoffs.
<l057c0d3r> ezhilvanan, do the sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth again.. and select 0 or 1 from that last.. which ever is not the gnome one
<l057c0d3r> then do sudo update-initramfs -u
<l057c0d3r> and reboot again see if that helps
<ezhilvanan> l057c0d3r: okay
<l057c0d3r> the manual one you selected gives issues some times
<crackerjackz> hey sorry i had to reboot
<crackerjackz> unity-launcher wouldn't work said the command didn't exist.. but i typed unit then pressed tab and a bunch of unity stuff came up
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, the speedup comes from everything being built and optimized for the system its running on...
<l057c0d3r> but updates take forever
<l057c0d3r> :-p
<l057c0d3r> and emerge  just isnt as easy as apt-get
<crackerjackz> one of the things that came up was unity2d-panel and unity-shell i tried running those but no luck.. then i tried running just plain "unity" and my whole desktop got angry at me
<l057c0d3r> have use flags..  among other things you have to add / change ext
<ntzrmtthihu777> you know, I had an interesting setup with lightdm at one point. I had accidentally set root nautilus, and it set the background I had intended to set up as mine became roots, and I set mine again and fixed it.
<crackerjackz> how do i get rid of unity?
<crackerjackz> i want to use lxde
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, i went into /usr/source/gnome-shell/theme and changed the .css file and the noisy***.png file...
<ntzrmtthihu777> then I later changed my background but not roots, and ended up enabling full root logon as an experiment, when I selected root for login it would change to the root background
<l057c0d3r> and fully customized my gdm login screen
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: install lxde, logout and back in under lxde, then a careful selecion of apt-get purge will get rid of it
<dr_willis> id leave unity  installed..  just in case
<l057c0d3r> also went in and replaced the blinds in /usr/share/backgrounds/gnome... that way i had the same image displayed all the time in gdm
<dr_willis> just install and use lxde/lubuntu
<ryorky1> when my system/computer suspends, it just comes up to a flickering screen.  I end up having to reboot.  I am on ubuntu 12.0.4 and have a hp pavillion dv6.  Any ideas how to fix this or what could be causing the problem?
<crackerjackz> ntzrmtthihu777: so just run apt-get purge and answer what ever questions it throws at me while logged in under lxde?
<chronicle> hi to you all
<chronicle> <chronicle> could you please show mw because i see a lot of channels
<chronicle> <chronicle> i am new to ubuntu
<chronicle> <chronicle> i have been trying to understand how the OS file structure works
<FloodBot1> chronicle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chronicle> <chronicle> but i want to know more about the UBUNTU LINUX OS functionality
<chronicle> <chronicle> and how to play around with it
<dr_willis> !fsh
<dr_willis> Theres a Linux File System Hiarcary web site.. somewhere. ;)
<chronicle> sorry i didnt realise
<crackerjackz> chronicle: read about filesystem hierarchy
<crackerjackz> arrh not file system
<dr_willis> tells what most of the  filesystem dirs and stuff does.
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: the syntax is apt-get purge packagename
<crackerjackz> hang on ill send you an article
<dr_willis> I think the  freedesktop.org site has some articals also on the  topic
<crackerjackz> ntzrmtthihu777: okay thank you that makes sense now :0
<crackerjackz> :) *
<ryorky1> dr_willis:  any ideas?  ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: how much swap and ram do you have
<dr_willis> ryorky1:  i dont use hibernate or suspend.. many drivers and hardware dont work well with iot.
<ryorky1> no swap, but 8 gigs of ram
<dr_willis> ryorky1:  you do want swap = ram+some more for the feature to work properly
<Makaor> hey
<Makaor> I AM BACK
<l057c0d3r> dr_willis, heh hibernate and suspend work great on my system.. however lock with gnomescreensaver puts my system into a coma.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: there is your problem. hybernate and suspend need a bit more gb than ram
<crackerjackz> chronicle: read this.. this will help you understand a lot of what you are trying to understand http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html
<ryorky1> dr_willis:  how can I add more swap without reformatting or losing files?
<dr_willis> ryorky1:  make a swap partition
<chronicle> thanks crackerjacks!
<dr_willis> a swap file wont work.
<leshaste> can anyone get the "play" button to work at http://www.xeno-canto.org/123835 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: boot a live cd/usb, use gparted to carefully shrink off 8gb and add an 8gb swap
<ryorky1> k, will do
<rypervenche> chronicle: Type "man hier" in your terminal.
<crackerjackz> brb gonna log in to lxde
<ryorky1> tnx guys
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: works fine for me
<chronicle> ok rypwrveche
<we6jbo> hi
<leshaste> ntzrmtthihu777, which browser?
<ntzrmtthihu777> firefox
<iceroot> leshaste: working fine here too
<leshaste> iceroot, browser?
<iceroot> leshaste: ff
<leshaste> ok it works fine in ff
<iceroot> leshaste: not working on chromium
<leshaste> I can't get it to work in chromium
<leshaste> iceroot, snap!!
<iceroot> leshaste: same here
<crackerjackz> who was it that gave me that apt-get purge <packagename> command again?
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: me
<crackerjackz> ntzrmtthihu777: so do i have to do that with every package that has to do with unity or can i just run apt-get purge unity and it will completely remove it?
<leshaste> iceroot, hmm.. I wonder if it is worth reporting
<chronicle> that is a lot to read friend thank you
<iceroot> leshaste: on there website, yes. a bug against chromium, no
<chronicle> one more question
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: not sure, I did each individually. you can do purge unity unity-2d-shell etc, more than one at a time. typing unity then tabbing 2x will list all of the packages.
<chronicle> what is the difference in architecture between linux and windows
<Laiquendi> wow...
<leshaste> iceroot, why is that?
<crackerjackz> ntzrmtthihu777: how do i figure how how many packages have to do with unity?
<iceroot> !purekde | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<chronicle> is there any article for starters to read throught?
<leshaste> iceroot, I mean why isn't it a bug?
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: keep unity-greeter though, that's purdy
<iceroot> crackerjackz: use the remove part (not the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop part) if you want to remove unity (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laiquendi> chronicle: search for what is linux, maybe some UNIX definition
<iceroot> leshaste: maybe wrong html5 coding
<Laiquendi> chronicle: wikipedia have a lot of stuff :P
<crackerjackz> iceroot: thank you.. and ntzrmtthihu777 what is unity-greeter?
<leshaste> iceroot, oh well... also maybe not in that case :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: likely, different browsers support different aspects of it
<iceroot> leshaste: then i would suggest a bug against chromium
<chronicle> hahahaha.... it does go like this
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: part of that purdy login screen
<chronicle> so i presume that you are advanced here all of you
<Laiquendi> chronicle: nope :P
 * ntzrmtthihu777 is a noob
<chronicle> you can program as well i presume...
<chronicle> :P
<leshaste> iceroot, ah! It's an mp3 issue
<ezhilvanan> l057c0d3r : I followed all the steps .. It is displayed whilst shutting down, but not whilst starting up?!
<l057c0d3r> odd
<Laiquendi> chrome: of course, we gather here to take over the world of geeks :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> leshaste: oh wow, they used the html5 to embed an mp3 not a flash thingus
<crackerjackz> iceroot: why would it get rid of brasero? i didn't know that was a part of gnome
<Laiquendi> *chronicle
<leshaste> ntzrmtthihu777, it needs this stuff http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/get-chromium-on-ubuntu-to-play-mp4-h-264-mp3-view-pdf-files-natively
<iceroot> crackerjackz: it is part of ubuntu-desktop which is the metapackage for the complete gui
<chronicle> yes Laiquendi
<ntzrmtthihu777> crackerjackz: that's why I suggested a careful targeted remove of unity-named packages
<l057c0d3r> sorry ezhilvanan that is how i changed it on mine.. and it works..  might want to look into super boot manager...
<iceroot> crackerjackz: i thought you want complety remove the gui
<l057c0d3r> there is a ppa you can add and after that and an apt-get update you can apt-get install sbm
<Laiquendi> chroncle: if you wanna educate in linux there are lots/tons of good articles
<leshaste> iceroot, works now!
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: hell no, he wanted to get rid of unity in favor of lxde
<ezhilvanan> l057c0d3r : thank you very much.. Cool..
<dr_willis> id  suggest just sleecting lxde at the login screen and leaveing unity alone.
<iceroot> crackerjackz: you want lxde instead of unity?
<iceroot> !purelxde | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis, always the pacefist
<dr_willis> safe-ist
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: doing that gets rid of some gnome stuff he still wants
<iceroot> crackerjackz: its the same remove command and at the end "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<dr_willis> ive seen numerous people trash things or get stuck when getting overzelous in removeing things
<dr_willis> and be sure auto-login is disabled when doing this stuff.. ;)
<iceroot> dr_willis: that is always the risk when using a remove-command
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: true. I scragged up once, lost power to my 'top during an upgrade. got back into the desktop after a helluva long time of trying and then ran update again.
<dr_willis> and i suggest installing some failsafe window managet just in case.. like jwm
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: how do i make sure autologin is disabled?
<rypervenche> chronicle: Check the private message I sent you.
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  does it auto login when you  boot up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> to my dismay over 300 packages were removed and I lost 1gb of files
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: nope.. it prompts me for a pssword
<dr_willis> then its disa  bled. :0
<dr_willis> sene several people in here with auitologin enabled.. remove unity... then the desktop gets very confused...
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: fortuneatly it was a new-borne installation, so i just went ahead and re-installed again, lol
<dr_willis> install whatever it is you want to run.. be SURE its working right first.. then if you  really really  feel lucky, remove the other desktops
<dr_willis> and i always install jwm  just in case...
<ntzrmtthihu777> jwm?
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-3 (quantal), package size 116 kB, installed size 294 kB
<dr_willis> about the smallest window manager i know of.
<ntzrmtthihu777> interesting, a bombshelter de eh?
<dr_willis> any tinier ones tend to be missing features i consider needed
<dr_willis> and i really cant think of any tinyier ones.
<iceroot> dr_willis: the smallest window manager is screen :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> for when all hell breaks loose
<zAo^> lol @ ice799
<zAo^> iceroot ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: <3 @ screen
<Bray90820> ntzrmtthihu777 what was that thing to reinstall grub
<ntzrmtthihu777> boot-repair
<dr_willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 485 kB
<dr_willis> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (quantal), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<dr_willis> looks like tmux is smaller then screen. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> I use irssi in screen all the time, detatch and reattach later :D
<dr_willis> both are bigger then jwm
<iceroot> dr_willis: just because the manpage is smaller :)
<zAo^> Bray90820, http://askubuntu.com/questions/83037/how-do-i-reinstall-grub2
<ntzrmtthihu777> can you force an open terminal session into a screen?
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: no
<crackerjackz> iceroot it says the following packages have unmet dependencies default-jre : Depends: openjdk-6-jre (>= 6b23~pre11-1ubuntu1~) but it is not going to be installed
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  you mean a X display? or a console?
<Bray90820> thank you
<crackerjackz> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I mean like I have irssi open in gnome-terminal right now
<ntzrmtthihu777> can I crowbar that into a screen
<dr_willis> you can run screen in gnome-terminal
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: no not after irssi is started
<dr_willis> then you can  screen in from  some other terminal
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but thats not what I mean
<ntzrmtthihu777> iceroot: ok, just a thought.
<iceroot> ntzrmtthihu777: you cant put a running shell into a new screen session
<Oris_> does anyone know why i might be having issues with "apt-get install libpcre3 libpcre3-dev?" I'm getting unmet dependencies "libpcre3-dev: Depends: libpcre3 (= 7.8-3build1) but 8.12-3ubuntu2 is to be installed" I'd really appreciate some insight.
<ryorky1> just removed 10 gigs of ext4 hard drive space and added 10 gigs of linux-swap partition file space, but the system is still flickers when resuming from suspend.  any other ideas?
<zAo^> 10Gigs!? tfaq
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: try this http://superuser.com/questions/28568/screen-a-running-process
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm trying to create a .desktop launcher for irssi that will gnome-terminal -e 'screen -r $existing-screen' || gnome-terminal -e 'screen'
<ryorky1> dr_willis:^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: you have to add it to your fstab
<dr_willis> you did add a proper swap entry in the fstab?
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<l057c0d3r> hmm
<ryorky1> ntzrmtthihu777:  how do I do that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: he has 8gb of ram and wants to be able to suspend right
<l057c0d3r> r
 * dr_willis points to the swap faq mentioned  above
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, k. Still; 9gb should do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and make the changes noted in these links ^^
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: perhaps he is ocd and likes round numbers
<marcs1989> Hello. I was going through auth.log after some suspicious stuff and I did a search for fail. I saw a few instances of this: http://pastebin.com/Nw51Bgw9 This is really concerning :(. I ran rkhunter, and I got nothing that didn't turn out to be a false positive. Can anyone help? (if that paste gives away some sensitive information, please don't hack me. I'm trusting you guys.)
<ntzrmtthihu777> marcs1989: fan of shadowrun are you?
<marcs1989> ntzrmtthihu777 Gibson, actually :)
 * ntzrmtthihu777 laughs at coming into linux channel worried about 1337 hax0rz
<ntzrmtthihu777> marcs1989: talking about they cyberdeck of doom
<ntzrmtthihu777> are you vexx?
<zAo^> marcs1989, looks like a samba user
<marcs1989> ntzrmtthihu777 Yes, I am Vexx. That's my standard user profile that I use for daily usage.
<l057c0d3r> sorry if i flooded chat
<l057c0d3r> opened lifera
<vmachine1> if i run a linux script with  >/dev/null 2>&1 what does this do
<zAo^> any windows clients that use smb to your machine?
<l057c0d3r> closed it.. opened it again
<l057c0d3r> and it froze up my gnome-shell session
<marcs1989> zAo^ I don't even know what samba is, so I'm guessing that there should not be.
<crackerjackz> okay i think i got rid of unity with out breaking things using this guide.. http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/paul/opensource/not-unified-removing-unity-from-ubuntu-12-04-lts but i don't feel like logging out right now so imma just chill with you guys and answer some questions
<l057c0d3r> but after waiting for the countdown from ctl-alt-backspace.. it logged me out and back in all good now :-p  wonder what happened
<zAo^> marcs1989, ¨Windows Network File Shares¨
<ztane> pam_winbind in su, that looks so wrong to me
<dr_willis> many home media players can access samba/windows shares - and often show  up in my  logs ive noticed
<Oris_> If someone would be so kind, I'd really appreciate some insight. I'm getting unmet dependencies "libpcre3-dev: Depends: libpcre3 (= 7.8-3build1) but 8.12-3ubuntu2 is to be installed." (lucid)
<zAo^> vmachine1, It sends all the output of the script to /dev/null (thus, you wont see a thing)
<dr_willis> bbl
<ntzrmtthihu777> jeeze whassup with all the lucid? death throes, maybe?
<zAo^> Oris_, what are you trying to install?
<marcs1989> zAo^ Yes, there are some windows machines on my network. Mind you, I was cracked recently so I'm a little extra paranoid, but I used a disk made on a different computer to reinstall Ubuntu just to be sure.
<ztane> Oris_: try apt-get update and see if there are failures
<Oris_> nginx with upload progress, but i got pcre errors on ./configuration which lead me to try installing libpcre3
<ryorky1> ntzrmtthihu777:  having some trouble figuring out what the links are saying exactly, can you give me a little more step by step on how to do it?
<zAo^> marcs1989, goog thinking. As far as I can see from the log; its just mediaplayers/windows explorer/windows user trying to log on to samba
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: its easy enout. do you know what device the swap is on? /dev/sda* ?
<marcs1989> zAo^ Thank you! I was starting to think it was someone in my local area trying to get in. I've had some weird issues like massive memory usage and just now I heard a really strange noise play that sounded like a warning (right before I started checking my auth.log).
<zAo^> marcs1989, Hmm. What does ´last´ say?
<ryorky1> not 100% sure
<Oris_> apt-get install libpcre3 libpcre3-dev is what returned the unmet dependencies
<ntzrmtthihu777> run gparted, (install it if you don't have it, its nifty) and we can check therr
<marcs1989> zAo^ reboots and my own user names.
<zAo^> marcs1989, no weird times?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: I'm gonna go to slep at the hour, so we should hurry and get this done :D
<marcs1989> zAo^ Ummm... some of these are from when I was at work. O.O
<zAo^> marcs1989, I´d change my password and reboot, just to be sure.
<marcs1989> zAo^ Some of them say 'crash'
<zAo^> marcs1989, crash?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know how to use remmina
<marcs1989> zAo^ Do you want me to paste up a log?
<lavolanta> hello everyone, i need some help with apache2 configuration for permissions, im getting a 403 forbidden error and page is not loading
<zAo^> marcs1989, it may help :)
<ryorky1> <ntzrmtthihu777>:  It is on sda6 and here is a link to the file brought up by the command u ave me:  http://pastie.org/6410804
<ryorky1> what do I need to do?  feel free to modify the file
<ntzrmtthihu777> ryorky1: sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<ryorky1> k, 1 sec
<ryorky1> <ntzrmtthihu777:  how can I check to make sure it mounted properly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> you mean if its swapping?
<dcrochet> hum: question : how to say to unity to not make this : When more one windows of a same programe exist, do not make zoom out when I click for the second time in the button side. My ubuntu make freeze and the only way to work is a "sudo reboot". Thanks for your help. I can use the Compiz-config program that i've installed
<ryorky1> <ntzrmtthihu777>:  yep
<ntzrmtthihu777> check gnome-system-monitor and the resources tab
<ntzrmtthihu777> did you do the blkid?
<ryorky1> <ntzrmtthihu777>:  still says not available
<ntzrmtthihu777> then its not sda6 or its swapping. do you have gparted?
<ryorky1> <ntzrmtthihu777>:  do I have to restart before I can see the change?
<ntzrmtthihu777> likely
<theodor> hello to all
<theodor> quick question: any idea how to install the sound drivers ?
<ryorky1> <ntzrmtthihu777>:  k, be back in a sec
<ntzrmtthihu777> theodor: there are a million soundcards with 2 million drivers, be specific
<zetheroo> installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 onto one of our KVM host servers but it does not seem to be able to ping any other machines on our domain ... the Debian machines did not have this issue so it would seem that something needs to be setup on this one system - any ideas what?
<ntzrmtthihu777> someone pick up on ryorky, I gotta sleep
<zetheroo> I can ping IP's on the network but cannot ping any hostnames
 * ntzrmtthihu777 laters
<theodor> I am using Ubuntu 12.10, I think I have VIA HD (motherboard gigabyte ga 970a ud3)
<ryorky1> ntzrmtthihu777>:  swap still unavailable, but the swap files are on dev/sda6
<ryorky1> any other ideas?
<IzzoDizzo> ryorky1, is t a sep partition for swapping? or a file
<ryorky1> <IzzoDizzo>:  it's a partition
<ryorky1> I hacked it off of my linux partition
<zAo^> ryorky1, did you issue ´swapon´ (or mount -a)?
<ryorky1> <zAo^>:  nope, how would I do that?
<theodor> http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp
<theodor> I cannot find nothing here
<zAo^> ryorky1, you added the swap partition to /etc/fstab right?
<theodor> so anyone else having problems with installign sound drivers ?
<ryorky1> <zAo^>: I guess so, I fdid the following:  sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<ryorky1> is that correct?
<ryorky1> I'm new to this, LOL, as if it isn't obvious
<zAo^> ryorky1, add ¨/dev/sdaX none swap sw 0 0¨ to /etc/fstab (with the correct disk/partition!!)
<wayne__> How do I update clamtk
<lhavelund> is it possible to paginate between an application's open windows in Unity, seeing as alt-tab only tabs between different conversations?
<jrib> lhavelund: I think there is such a shortcut though I don't use unity and can't recall it.  Is it listed in the shortcut list when you hold down your super key?
<ryorky1> zAo^:  here is what that file currently has:  # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<ryorky1> UUID=8c7681e7-3992-451e-b145-0278c9d9471a none            swap    sw              0       0
<Gyhy> Hi
<jrib> lhavelund: alt-` maybe
<ryorky1> <zAo^>:  does that look right?  what else do I need to do to activate/mount it?
<Gyhy> I have bought a Lenovo B570e and I want to dual boot Win7 & Ubuntu, but I've read that there is a boot problem related to UEFI
<lhavelund> jrib: Not as far as I can tell.
<auronandace> !uefi | Gyhy
<ubottu> Gyhy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jrib> lhavelund: what ubuntu version?
<Gyhy> How do I know if my laptop has a UEFI?
<lhavelund> jrib: 12.10.
<theodor> ok, so the audio device is recognized
<theodor> did a $  lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<theodor> the problem still, nothing can be heard
<Gyhy> Is there a possibility of corrupting my current Windows 7 Installation if I just install Ubuntu as I used to???
<jrib> lhavelund: alt-` (or whatever key is above the tab key on your keyboard) should switch between windows of a single application according to what I'm seeing in google.  Here's even a video demonstrating it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHFNnygpvcM&lr=1 What's happening when you press it?
<lhavelund> jrib: That does do the trick. Thanks! I haven't used Ubuntu since Gnome2 was the bee's knees. :)
<theodor> ok it worked
<theodor> finally !
<Gyhy> Is it safe to simply install Ubuntu and see what happens?? or it is possible to lose my Windows 7?
<theodor> the solution was simple, I put the headphones jack in the right place.
<jony> I want to set mysql database path to my mounted windows partition location
<jrib> Gyhy: whether or not you install ubuntu, you should have backups.  But you can try ubuntu straight from the cd and if you like it, you can install it and your windows should stick around as long as you don't tell the installer to use the whole disk
<jony> how can I change in mysql database location to my wamp's mysql database location?
<Gyhy> isn't it possible that Grub might prevent Win7 from booting normally?
<theodor> hmm 1080p works a bit freezy, (using Firefox, watching 1080p youtube video)
<jrib> Gyhy: I've seen people in here booting win 7 and ubuntu from grub with no problem
<Gyhy> Even with UEFI?
<Gyhy> or in fact the possibility of having a UEFI?
<jrib> Gyhy: I believe so
<natosha> I have a really weird problem.  I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 side-by-side with Mountain Lion on my MacBook Pro (retina model).  All seems to work fine, except when I try to boot normally, it freezes after "Loading initial ramdisk . . .".  If I boot into recovery mode, then from there swtich to normal boot, it boots fine.  I'm not sure what to look for . . .
<jrib> Gyhy: I think people end up having to disable secure boot though if you're using that.  I'm not familiar with it; I'm just relaying what I've seen in this channel
<natosha> I am booting with rEFIt (followed install instructions here: http://cberner.com/2012/10/19/installing-ubuntu-12-10-on-macbook-pro-retina/)
<Gyhy> Aha, so is it mandatory to have x64?
<astalavista12> -who
<jrib> !uefi | Gyhy
<ubottu> Gyhy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<astalavista12> Hi everyone
<crackerjackz> hello astalavista12
<astalavista12> I have a problem when starting Ubuntu(version 10.04). I get to the Desktop where the background, icons and an empty document viewer are visible. However all the panels are greyed out and the computer does not respond to any mouse clicks. Ubuntu worked great for several months and the problem seemed to appear when my laptop shut down after the battery ran out of power. I tried to start in the different recovery modes from the sta
<astalavista12> any ideas_
<zetheroo> in order to mount nfs shares in Ubuntu do you have to install nfs-common?
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: are all of your packages up to date?
<astalavista12> I guess so
<Gyhy> I'll check my BIOS settings to see if there are some stuff to disable,, [sudo reboot]!
<astalavista12> the problem is that I cannot see that
<Oris_> Ztane, sorry, I missed your message earlier. I tried apt-get update, I do get some 404s on apt-get update. http://pastebin.com/pWAGMqiX
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: are open up the update manager
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: what desktop enviornment are you using?
<astalavista12> cracker: I cannot open any thing, all panels are greyed out, I can only see the desktop and the icons on it
<astalavista12> I think I am using Gnome
<ztane> Oris_: surely you shouldnt have any nattys there anymore, as support for it has been dropped....
<Guest66530> gsfuysgfy
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: press ctrl + alt + f2 to get to a terminal
<ztane> Oris_: and how come you have two distros mixed up there confusingly :D
<crackerjackz> and then... run sudo apt-get update
<astalavista12> cracker: all right. do I need root pw?
<ztane> Oris_: you probably have installed the natty pcre-binary already... and
<ztane> Oris_: of course bc natty is already unsupported it cannot find the matching dev-package
<Oris_> honestly, i'm way out of my realm here...i only started messing with my sources when i started trying to install nginx with the upload progress module....i tried some ppa and other sources suggested by others, but i don't really know
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: yeah you'll need root for what im going to have you end up doing
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: is this your computer?
<ztane> Oris_: the thing is at some point you have mixed 10.10 urls in the sources.list
<ztane> Oris_: but support for 10.10 has been dropped already... :S
<astalavista12> cracker: yes it is my computer, the only problem is that I am not able to login as root. Any way I can retrieve the pw?
<jman074> so i have two pictures of my kids. how do i put different pictures on the other desktops
<Oris_> i thought those were there already, i didn't add natty myself, but i did have someone else working on this server a long time ago who may have
<ztane> yes
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: yes.. you'll have to boot from a live cd and chroot into your ubuntu install and then run the passwd command for your user from the terminal
<ztane> Oris_: that is the problem :D
<ztane> Oris_: "someone else 'working'" on the server but not maintaining
<Oris_> so, just remove the references to natty distros?
<ztane> Oris_: but it does not help anything yet ... as you have some natty pkgs installed already....
<astalavista12> cracker: all right. How do I chroot into my ubuntu install?
<ztane> Oris_: i think your system is like a chimera of natty and lucid, fancy.
<Oris_> i had some help setting the server up in the beginning...i've tried to keep up, but I have plenty to learn still
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: are you running a 32 bit or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Oris_> what do you suggest?
<bentinata> Anyone know GitHub?
<jman074>  i got a ? anyone got an answer
<ztane> a) you perhaps should not have ever touched natty as support for it was dropped in 2 yrs
<bentinata> How can I add new folder to my repo?
<ztane> b) suggest you join #ubuntu-server ;)
<astalavista12> cracker: its the 32 bit
<ztane> Oris_: what is running on this server
<jman074> anyone?
<Oris_> everything i've done has been for lucid... i didn't realize it was pulling updates from natty until now.
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: do you have a 32 bit version of ubuntu burned to a CD?
<Oris_> the server is running 10.04, nginx 1.2.7, for drupal mostly
<astalavista12> cracker: yes I do and I can run the trial option from the CD
<ztane> Oris_: i am not sure how critical, if not THAT critical i'd try do release upgrade to 12.04
<ztane> or try have the natty packages downgraded to lucid
<DJones> jman074: Looks like nobody knows the answer at the minute (or they've not seen your question), I'd suggest repeating it about 10-15 minute intervals to give the users in the channel chance to join/leave & change
<ztane> I do not know how to do the downgrade, anyone?
<jman074> roger
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: i have a better idea...
<eric_> hiya
<astalavista12> crack: sounds great!
<ztane> Oris_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<Oris_> thanks, i'll check that out.
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: when you turn your computer on and the grub menu comes up.. do you see an option for recovery mode?
<jman074> how do i install ubuntu on my windows 7 computer
<crackerjackz> jman074: there are a few ways to go about it
<maveas> ubottu: how to install ubuntu beside windows 7
<ubottu> maveas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crackerjackz> jman074: would you like to keep win 7 on your computer?
<astalavista12> cracker: I am getting a startup menu where I can choose between different ubunu kernel versions and their corresponding recovery modes plus windows, but no matter what I choose the result is still the same
<maveas> ubottu: windows 7
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: okay that's good
<dr_willis> maveas:  boot the live cd or usb - and follow the install directions
<eric_> dual boot
<dr_willis> !install | maveas
<ubottu> maveas: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dr_willis> maveas:  ubottu  is a channel robot.
<jman074> i used the windows friendly installer and it did the install and now at the boot screen it asks if i want to run ubuntu or windows but when i choose ubuntu it just takes me bck to that screen
<maveas> dr_willis: I know. It wasn't for me but jman074  ;)
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: choose recovery mode... then a menu will come up... choose "drop to root shell prompt"
<crackerjackz> what is your username?
<crackerjackz> jman074: do you want to keep windows and also use ubuntu or do you want to do away with windows all together and just install ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: what is your username?
<crackerjackz> for the computer you want to change the password on
<astalavista12> cracker: username Term
<astalavista12> cracker: however it does not recognize my password
<astalavista12> cracker: I never used root pw before. Is this the same as the one used as a confirmation when installling programs?
<dr_willis> theres no root password by default. your initial user is the admin. and sudo wants their password.
<dr_willis> and usernames i think are not case senesertive.. but passwords are. ;)
<SBwml> greetings
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<SBwml> hi
<jony> how can I change in mysql database location to my wamp's mysql database location?
<Touhou11> jony: Edit mysql.conf, though personally I'd just migrate the databases
<zAo^> dr_willis, usernames are casesensitive
<Touhou11> Linux filesystem is case-sensitive, unlike OS X and Windows
<jony> Touhou11,  please tell me the default path for data in my.cnf
<dr_willis> zAo^:  cant say ive ever tried. ;) then again.. i rember the installer bug from ages back that let people make a user named 'root'
<iDrofox> hello, i have 3gb ram in my computer in two different slots but ubuntu only detect 2gb ?
<zAo^> dr_jesus, lol; with uid 1000?
<dr_willis> zAo^:  yea - i cant rember the details.. but there was a supriseing # of people that used root as their username
<dr_willis> case senesetive user names - seem also.. a bit.. weird. ;)
<zAo^> yeah
<dr_willis> sucks when your capslock is on by mistake when you enter your info. ;)
<LadyVel> Hey, I need some Ubuntu support
<LadyVel> I'm not sure if I am in the right channel
<zAo^> haha, vi /etc/passwd then :$
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<invariant> Can someone copy and paste this in a terminal and return the result on a default Ubuntu? echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<LadyVel> Basically
<LadyVel> I am on Ubuntu 12.04
<LadyVel> And I am trying to disable journaling on a Mac OSX hard drive
<LadyVel> Inside of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> invariant:  blank here on 12.10
<LadyVel> I am getting this error
<zAo^> LadyNikon, you should boot OSX, disable it, reboot
 * canihojr hi
<LadyVel> valeskagrim@valeskagrim-GA-970A-D3:~$ sudo fsck.hfsplus -fy /dev/sdb [sudo] password for valeskagrim:  ** /dev/sdb valeskagrim@valeskagrim-GA-970A-D3:~$ mount /dev/sdb /mnt -t hfsplus -o rw mount: only root can do that valeskagrim@valeskagrim-GA-970A-D3:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt -t hfsplus -o rw mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some ca
<LadyVel> I cannot boot into OSX
<zAo^> y?
<LadyVel> I am using a Mac OSX hard drive from my laptop, As a secondary drive in my Desktop.
<dr_willis> well.. you want to mount /dev/sdb1 I imagine.. NOT sdb.. unless macs are really weird
<LadyVel> Oh
<LadyVel> Lemmie try then
<invariant> dr_willis, I wish I could see where it got that value.
<dr_willis> invariant:  i would guess its some Env setting thats checked then a default is used if its not set.
<LadyVel> valeskagrim@valeskagrim-GA-970A-D3:~$ sudo fsck.hfsplus -fy /dev/sdb1 ** /dev/sdb1 valeskagrim@valeskagrim-GA-970A-D3:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -t hfsplus -o rw  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so  valeskagrim@valeskagrim-GA-970A-D3:~$
<dr_willis> LadyVel: we cant really tell what commands you are using when you paste that way
<invariant> dr_willis, I found it already. Thanks.
<dr_willis> paste the commands only..
<LadyVel> Oh, I'm sorry
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: reboot your computer and boot from recoverymode .. a menu will come up.. then choose "drop to root shell prompt"
<dr_willis> or just use a pastebin site.
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: then lets pretend your username was john... youd type passwd john then press enter... it will then ask you to type a new password
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: does that advice i just gave astalavista12 sound about right?
<astalavista12> cracker: all right. what is the next step then?
<dr_willis> crackerjackz:  looks about right
<dr_willis> set the password.. reboot
<crackerjackz> astalavista12: just turn your computer off and turn it back on... choose recovery mode
<crackerjackz> a menu will pop up... choose "drop to root shell"
<dr_willis> hold shift if the grub menu does not appear
<dr_willis> at bootup
<crackerjackz> then pretend your username is john... youd type something like passwd john then press enter.. then it will ask you to enter a new password.. enter the new password then enter it again to confirm... after you've set a password type reboot and press enter
<astalavista12> cracker:all right. I will do that and let you know
<k-joseph> hi every one, am requesting for assistance on how to upgrade git from version 7 to 8 on any other on ubuntu
<ikonia> k-joseph: is there an ubuntu package for the upgrade ?
<ikonia> k-joseph: if so, it will be offered to your release through the package manager
<cagriwary> hey, libreoffice messes up the formatting in my word docuents, can anyone help?
<kelye> that's not quite an ubuntu issue cagriwary
<k-joseph> ikonia, it is offered in package manager
<kelye> libreoffice and MS word are not always compatible
<cagriwary> kelye: but do you know why it happends?
<cagriwary> kelye: are there any other programs that are better compatible with word?
<kelye> not that I know of :(
<kelye> better try to save from word in a different format
<kelye> even odf
<dr_willis> theres the libreoffice channels also
<cagriwary> oh, ill try that one
<Makaor> dr_willis, tu madre
<dr_willis> amazing how simple wordprocessing can become so complex...
<djbengan> where should i turn for mac-help? ^^
<dr_willis> depends on what OS you are running on it.
<djbengan> ubuntu
<dr_willis> Then you are here. ;)
<djbengan> :P
<cagriwary> its weird that it just doesnt work
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> Ubuntu mobile released for download ?
<dr_willis> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Makaor> dr_willis, tu madre es una grande puta!
<dr_willis> Nacho Bell Grande?
<djbengan> Well, the wiki tells me to install the nvidia drivers, but when i do, xorg stops functioning.
<Cicebro> Having some problems with Ubuntu 12.10 & fglrx. Is this the right place to ask?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis,  kick that jerk
<dr_willis> djbengan:  you may want to check the askubuntu.com site for info on your specific make mac.
<cagriwary> habla espanol makaor?
<k1l> djbengan: make sure you have the kernel headers installed to your kernel
<k1l> !es | cagriwary
<ubottu> cagriwary: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Makaor> cagriwary, si
<cagriwary> hahaha
<djbengan> i did check the askubuntu site, thats why im here. there is nothing on 12.10 and 3,1 macbook air...
<Cicebro> After I installed fglrx the UI has completely disappeared. Any fix?
<BluesKaj> cag , he's in greece
<BluesKaj> cagriwary,^
<dr_willis> They really need to make/revive that failsafe-x wizard thing for people that have these way to common driver issues
<djbengan> but, the headers? rnt they installed by defualt?
<Cicebro> How do I fix that without using the failsafe-x wizard or it's revival? ;)
<k1l> djbengan: make sure to have them right. its a common problem
<djbengan> turned out i had no headers
<djbengan> ty
<cagriwary> guys, what word processor can you guys recommend for me
<dr_willis> cagriwary:  depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> light ussage = abiword. mainstream = libreoffice
<dr_willis> hardcore = LaTeX ;P
<cagriwary> i need a processor where i can integrate with word
<dr_willis> No idea
<dr_willis> ;P
<cagriwary> i thought about latex
<dr_willis> make sure you save your word stuff as ODT i guess
<cagriwary> but, noone on my class uses it
<cagriwary> yeah, but i just tried that. and it ruined the doc completely
<cagriwary> all pictures went to the top left corner
<k1l> cagriwary: that suits better into the offtopic channel. except there is a technical issue
<ovidius2> cagriwary: try freeoffice (which ironically free but proprietary)
<djbengan> trying a reboot now, fingers crossed
<ovidius2> cagriwary: has the best word filters around. very stable and robust
<dr_willis> heh. Not in school any more.. abiword does my needs.
<dr_willis> used troff and tex ages ago.
<dr_willis> wordstar ;) and finalwriter in college
<theadmin> You people and your weird office suites... LibreOffice is just fine.
<dr_willis> Too big. ;)
<dr_willis> and too Libre.
<TakumoKatekari> Hi all, I'm using rxvt-unicode-256color -- but when I SSH into a remote machine, backspace doesn't work, CTRL+L doesn't work and I get "unknown terminal type"
<TakumoKatekari> How can I fix this for all SSH connections?
<dr_willis> always amuseing to see articals on using minimal-distraction-free text editors... gee thats all we had back then. ;)
<dr_willis> set your TERM type perhaps?
<TakumoKatekari> can I set it in .ssh/config or somewhere?
<dr_willis> as for the backspace.. theres  a old backspace-delete howto at tldp.org with many fixs
<dr_willis> really it should set itself when you connect
<dr_willis> echo $TERM and see what it says
<TakumoKatekari> Its "unknown terminal type: rxvt-unicode-256color"
<TakumoKatekari> the remote system doesn't have any understanding of 256color terminals, and I can't put it on because there are dozens of these machines
<dr_willis> so echo $TERM gives 'rxvt-unicode-256color' ?
<TakumoKatekari> yes
<TakumoKatekari> but the remote machine doesn't understand that $TERM
<dr_willis> try export TERM='xterm'
<dr_willis> why are you using rxvt-unicode-256color anyway?
<TakumoKatekari> It worked! Can I have this inside of my .ssh/config
<dr_willis> its a hack.. the machine really should have a proper termcap
<TakumoKatekari> dr_willis: For ViM, Midnight Commander, weechat, and Ranger
<dr_willis> what OS are you sshing into?
<TakumoKatekari> Ubuntu 12.04 on EC2
<theadmin> TakumoKatekari: All of those are xterm-compatible...
<dr_willis> normal rxvt and xterm should work fine
<dr_willis> TakumoKatekari:  that is weird.. Id bet they dident install the proper termcap stuff by default
<dr_willis> best fix would be to install that termcap stuff..
<TakumoKatekari> dr_willis: That's not an option, these are company servers, and there are dozens of them.
<dr_willis> egads - this is OLD skool knowledge im using today
<TakumoKatekari> .ssh/config supports SendEnv
<dr_willis> or you could use a more common terminal emulator. ;)
<leshaste> I know see this a lot in a terminal
<leshaste> On Wednesday, the FSA said members of the public were to be asked if they find low levels - or "trace contamination" - of horse and other species in beef products acceptable.
<leshaste> grr
<leshaste> not that :)
<FloodBot1> leshaste: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> since i dont see what you are gaining by using that one
<leshaste> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r600.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<leshaste> anyone else know what that is about?
<djbengan> guise
<djbengan> unity just broke
<leshaste> it only started after a package upgrade
<leshaste> but I don't know which one
<TakumoKatekari> dr_willis: Proper support for my ViM colorscheme when editing config files.
<leshaste> apt-file search libvdpau_r600.so doesn't find it at all
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever used or needed 256 colors in vim. ;) im too old skool i guess
<djbengan> but atleast the ubuntu startup logo is showin correctly
<theadmin> djbengan: How did it "beak"?
<dr_willis> of course if it thinks its a xterm - it  may not use 256 colors
<djbengan> i installed the suggested header,
<theadmin> dr_willis: TERM="xterm-color" # Problem solved.
<leshaste> I am only running chromium and kile and xchat
<dr_willis> but its 256 colors! ;)
<meditator> hello. I'm working voluntary for a non-profit organisation. We have a ubuntu 12.04 running. We have got quite a few doc, xls, pdf and some text files. What would be an easy way to have a browser based searchable index which indexes text from files and names of all the files, including audio file names ? Your help greatly appreciated ..
<djbengan> and remove the header
<djbengan> and the nvidia drivers
<djbengan> and it still freezes when logged in
<IzzoDizzo> djbengan, boot into single user mode and look at the logs
<a111> does google analytics show the user agent
<turner_> please guys
<dr_willis> make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is gone also djbengan
<turner_> can I have Vega tool on my blackbuntu ?
<theadmin> "blackbuntu" is not a supported Ubuntu derivative.
<dr_willis> turner_:  ask in the blackbuntu support channels
<turner_> okay thnx :)
<IzzoDizzo> 56 chef
<IzzoDizzo> oops mt
<leshaste> ok so how about this
<leshaste> vdpauinfo
<leshaste> display: :0   screen: 0
<leshaste> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r600.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<djbengan> xorg.conf is not existing, only xorg.conf.failsafe
<leshaste> how do I fix that?
<djbengan> theadmin tty is the only thing working
<IzzoDizzo> djbengan, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log look like?
<theadmin> djbengan: Is noveau (the open-source nvidia driver) installed and loaded?
<theadmin> djbengan: Sorry, nouveau
<theadmin> God what's with those unpronouncable names :/
<djbengan> xorg is still trying to load glx from nvidia...
<djbengan> the logs sais
<djbengan> open source nvidia is installed.
<djbengan> how to i enable it using terminal?
<theadmin> djbengan: sudo modprobe nouveau
<theadmin> djbengan: You might want to blacklist nvidia in your modprobe.conf as well.
<djbengan> blacklisted nvidia, still the same issue
<dr_willis> make sure nouveau is not blacklisted
<dr_willis> bbl
<djbengan> still not working
<djbengan> any more suggestions? full freeze when logged into desktop
<theadmin> djbengan: Can you log in as another user?
<djbengan> guest user
<theadmin> Any other user
<djbengan> no, only got one
<theadmin> djbengan: Then add another one from a TTY ("sudo adduser")
<djbengan> another user created
<theadmin> djbengan: Try to log in now.
<djbengan> still broken, but no freeze
<theadmin> Uh, then how is it broken?
<djbengan> theadmin: eh, typical, broken, random text instead of icons, checkered patterns on top bar etc
<theadmin> Huh, can't say I've ever seen that before
<d3c0> update the python version 2.7! ?
<theadmin> d3c0: To what? 2.7 is the final release in the 2.x branch.
<cursor007> Hi
<Layke> I just made a change to /etc/sudoers and I think it had a mistake
<Layke> Now I can't fix the mistake.
<astalavista12> crackerjackz: i works now, at least I was able to get in
<astalavista12> "it"
<theadmin> Layke: You use "visudo" to edit that file and don't touch it by hand, normally. Boot into recovery mode and fix it from there.
<djbengan> theadmin: imgur.com/uBuBY4Q
<Layke> O okay. Woops
<d3c0> I have the Python 2.6.6 version, I want the python 2.7 !
<astalavista12> cravkerjazz: you are the man!
<theadmin> d3c0: Then you'll need to upgrade Ubuntu to at least 12.04.
<d3c0> there are another choices?
<astalavista12> Does anyone know if ita possible to get the same interface on 12.04 as on 10.04. I like the one on 10.04 better, I find it more user friendly
<theadmin> No, trying to upgrade Python through third-pary sources will likely break half your system.
<theadmin> astalavista12: The same, no, not anymore. But, take a look at this, it's very very similar: http://xubuntu.org
<gynna> http://www.reddit.com/r/AdultDating18/comments/19t98u/ebony_pornstar_simone_staxxx/
<astalavista12> cheers the admin. I never tried xubuntu before. What are the pros, cons in comparison to ubuntu?
<theadmin> astalavista12: You can easily install Xubuntu from within Ubuntu by "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop".
<darq_> it rulez
<k1l> !notunity | astalavista12
<ubottu> astalavista12: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<djbengan> tried --reinstall on unity
<k1l> astalavista12: but xfce and lxde look like gnome2 too
<theadmin> astalavista12: Well, Xfce is basically the same thing as Gnome2 from a user's point of view. Except it's prettier and somewhat more functional (for example, you can have panels anywhere, not just edges of the screen).
<theadmin> astalavista12: As for disadvantages, I only found one major one: Thunar doesn't integrate with Ubuntu One sanely, but you can still fix that. Somewhat.
<darq_> runs fast on 1g ram
<astalavista12> all right, thanx to everyone for the info!
<djbengan> trying xubuntu-desktop to check if it is unity or the system itself...
<djbengan> i find it intresting how about 1 in 4 install comes out with working unity on the macbook air
<meditator> hello. I'm working voluntary for a non-profit organisation. We have a ubuntu 12.04 running. We have got quite a few doc, xls, pdf and some text files. What would be an easy way to have a browser based searchable index which indexes text from files and names of all the files, including audio file names ? Your help greatly appreciated ..
<Stdedos> Anyone here having a LOT of time?
<levo> sed s/foo/goo oldFile > newFile   ---------> sed: -e expression #1, char 11: unterminated `s' command   ---what's wrong?
<theadmin> levo: s/foo/goo/
<theadmin> Stdedos: That's not a support question.
<Stdedos> theadmin: indeed it is not, but I want some help on compliling kernel in VM
<soa2ii> Hi there. I try to setup a virtual machine host usgin libvirt on 12.04. Now I have two ethernet ports on my system. eth0 is statically configured to be my host systems IP now I'd like to set up a bridge on eth1 with no IP so my vitual machoines can access our LAN through that bridge. I tried this setup http://pastebin.com/Qi1XHnnH but "service networking restart" does not apply my br0. A manual "ifdown br0" results in "ifdown: interface br0 not
<soa2ii>  configured". Any ideas?
<theadmin> Stdedos: Why would you even bother... The stock kernel woks fine for about anything
<nikitis> Linux question:  I want to compress a directory using lzma.  tar --lzma -xvf dir.tar.lzma dir/  <== looking at this, how do I make lzma use highest compression ratio?
<Stdedos> theadmin: Uni student, messing with Kernel
<Stdedos> theadmin: project
<ActionParsnip> meditator: http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/open-source-dropbox-alternatives-to-start-building-a-file-storage-sharing-system/
<theadmin> Stdedos: Well, you can PM me. I don't have a "LOT" of time always, but sometimes I do have free time to help.
<hapster> Anyone know what XOrg version ubuntu 13.04 will  be getting?
<nikitis> won't be
<nikitis> ditching it
<meditator> thanks ActionParsnip , but these seem to be just storage systems with user management etc.... they dont seem to have search capabilities for the content that is stored ?
<nikitis> Using Mir
<Pici> nikitis: no
<nikitis> Anyone have an answer for my question above?
<avu> 13.04 won't be using Mir, no. It will be quite a while until Mir can maybe replace Xorg for normal desktops
<nikitis> i need a guru for my question.  Google doesn't answer
<ActionParsnip> avu: #ubuntu+1 for anything Raring based til release day please
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: ask and see
<nikitis> i did
<theadmin> nikitis: Try something along the lines of: tar c dir | lzma -9e > output.tar.lzma
<fatninja> Ubuntu is ultra fast, but I want to switch it to the next level, I want to migrate it to my ssd hard drive
<fatninja> how can I migrate and keep the same settings ?
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: after you make the file, gzip it with the highest compression
<nikitis> well i want to use lzma
<theadmin> nikitis: And that will.
<nikitis> the cleanest way to do it was the way I stated
<avu> nikitis: same thing, use tar, then lzma with -9
<nikitis> but not sure where to add the -9
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: make a backup (as you should be already) then restore the backup
<fatninja> it's that easy ?
<ogra_> hapster, whatever is recent at the time in debian .... (and X will run fine on top of Mir, no worries)
<ActionParsnip> fatninja: sure, why wouldn't it be?
<djbengan> im now running gnome3 and all the issues are solved.
<fatninja> ok, but then I need to update the bootloader
<nikitis> tar --lzma cvf file.tar.lzma directory/
<fatninja> right ?
<theadmin> nikitis: I just gave you the whole command: tar c DIR | lzma -9e > OUTFILE
<nikitis> ok
<frew> hey guys, how can I make FF my default browser?  opening links keeps opening chromium
<nikitis> that's just a bit hard to remember
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: if you are working on already compressed data, unless it is a LOT you probably won't notice a huge amount of difference
<hapster> ogra_ but Mir will be expected on 14.04 right? not 13.04?
<theadmin> frew: System Settings -> Details -> Default apps
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: once you do something once, you could make a script :)
<frew> thanks
<ogra_> hapster, well, its not clear yet if there will actually be a 13.04 ... but yeah, the actual switch is planned for around october
<nikitis> ActionParsnip: yes, but i tend to zip 8GB + files
<nikitis> a lot
<ActionParsnip> frew: what are you opening the links in?
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: then I'd script it, saves leg works
<frew> ActionParsnip: right clicking links in terminator and clicking open...
<hapster> ogra_ yeah couldn't get any news on that. Would want to see it running asap though.
<ogra_> hapster, https://plus.google.com/110095242873945299189/posts
<ogra_> he's the lead dev
<ogra_> (or one of them)
<ActionParsnip> frew: then theadmin's advice will fly :)
<nikitis> i helped with commits for dual monitors on xorg years ago
<frew> yeah I already checked :)
<hapster> ogra_ Thanks. I've seen those videos already but no word yet on weather it will be for the April release. Looks like it still has a long way to go
<ogra_> it surely has
<ogra_> though you will likely see it on touch devices very soon
<ogra_> faster tthan on desktops
<Touhou11> The wayland codebase is more developed, maybe they'll switch if behind schedule
<ogra_> nope
<nikitis> what does current ubuntu tablet do?
<ogra_> wayland is so far from Mir they dont have much in common
<auronandace> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<histo> !phone | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: please see above
<ogra_> dont belive the FUD you read :)
<Touhou11> ogra_: The only FUD was from Canonical... Wayland developers debunked most of the claims in the spec, they hadn't even been approached...
<ogra_> (mir is closer to androids surfaceflinger than to wayland)
<narcos> Hey all. What's the right way to disable my /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server from running on boot? To just delete / move the file?
<Touhou11> !ot | ogra_
<ubottu> ogra_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> This is really a better topic for #ubuntu-touch or -discuss than -fftopic
<ogra_> yeah, sorry
<nooga> hi
<histo> marahin: sudo update-rc.d -f isc-dhcp-server remove
<cfhowlett> nooga, greetings
<histo> marahin: or you can disable it
<nooga> I'm trying to add unetbootin made usb stick as a package source in freshly installed ubuntu (no internet access because wifi driver failed)
<histo> marahin: update-rc.d service disable runlevel
<marahin> histo, I think that you're misstabbing me.
<nooga> i've added deb file://path/to/mounted/stick/dists/quantal quantal main restricted
<histo> narcos: see updat-rc.d commands
<histo> marahin: sorry
<marahin> np.
<nooga> to the sources list... but it looks like apt-get update fails on that
<histo> narcos: you can sudo update-rc.d -f isc-dhcp-server remove  to remove the scripts or use update-rc.d service disable runlevel to disable it
<nooga> even though i have Release and Release.gpg files in there, and overall structure looks fine
<cfhowlett> nooga, can I ask what wifi chip you've got?  if, as I suspect, it's a broadcom, the fix is pretty easy ...
<nooga> cfhowlett: broadcom
<nooga> :D
<histo> narcos: the most proper way would be to disable it
<cfhowlett> nooga and you're running 12.10?  wait 1
<nooga> cfhowlett: yes, i'm trying this atm: http://askubuntu.com/a/215342
<histo> narcos: so sudo update-rc.d isc-dhcp-server disable
<nooga> but without internet connection and apt sources i think i cannot do that
<PeterGriffin> Hi all. I have ubuntu server 12.04 on RAID 1, but it can't find GRUB and keeps asking me for a system disk. I installed GRUb form live dvd few times but it doesn't work. HELP
<cfhowlett> nooga, pretty sure we can get your internet up ...
<nooga> cfhowlett: how? :)
<cfhowlett> nooga, first things first: open a terminal and run this command    lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<cfhowlett> nooga  terminal?
<PeterGriffin> will it help if I copy /boot/grub from archive to the filesystem?
<cfhowlett> nooga, type terminal on the dash then click.
<nooga> cfhowlett: says BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<nooga> i'm retyping this on another computer :D
<cfhowlett> nooga, sweet.  you'll kick yourself when you see how easy this is ...
<nooga> I can't wait :D
<lcabreza1> hi guys, anybody has a complete command to show memory usage by percentage using vmstat ? this is the only available on Sun OS
<cfhowlett> nooga, in the following link, see the STA - No Internet Access method.  You even get to use that nice usb stick you made ... http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<nooga> okay... sec
<cbeebie> lcabreza, you can get a breakdown of memory usage using 'top'
<cfhowlett> nooga ???
<lcabreza1> cbeebie: no top command available
<Pici> lcabreza1: Are you running Ubuntu?
<shmoon> hi
<lcabreza1> Pici:the current os i support is on Sun OS wondering if anybody has an idea ..
<shmoon> $ which android - cannot locate the command, when android's directory is in PATH, how can i fix it ?
<cfhowlett> shmoon, android?  this is ubuntu ...
<Pici> lcabreza1: Well, this is #ubuntu, and we only support Ubuntu here.  I don't know what their channel is, but perhaps #freenode or alis (/msg alis help list) can help you find it.
<ezhilvanan> Can we expect ubuntu 13.04 by end of this Month?
<shmoon> cfhowlett: talking about the which command, android is just an executable
<cfhowlett> ezhilvanan, no.  04 means april
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 > ezhilvanan
<ubottu> ezhilvanan, please see my private message
<lcabreza1> Pici: Thanks anyways ..just don't know the room for SUN Os ..
<shmoon> cfhowlett: $ which executable should output the path of a command rigt ?
<layke__> Hey, I edited /etc/sudoers  ( I didn't know about visudo), anyway, when I boot into recovery mode, I can't even edit the /etc/sudoers file
<shmoon> in my case it doesnt for a command whose PATH was just added, is there a way to fix this.
<layke__> ANy ideas?
<shmoon> this is preventing a sofyware from executing
<cfhowlett> shmoon, sorry, I've got to punt.  Over my head.
<ezhilvanan> thanks for your replies
<cfhowlett> ezhilvanan, best of luck
<shmoon> punt?
<ezhilvanan> cfhowlett, thanks
<Pici> shmoon: does the path you 'added' show up in echo $PATH?
<cfhowlett> shmoon, sorry.  I can't answer your query.   Perhaps someone else more knowledgeable ...
<shmoon> Pici: yes, and typing and and hitting tab also completed android
<ezhilvanan> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ezhilvanan> means?
<nooga> cfhowlett: done, thanks! It magically worked!
<kelye> it's an automated script
<kelye> not a real person :)
<cfhowlett> nooga, was that not just ridiculously easy?
<nooga> yeah
<cfhowlett> nooga, bookmark the page for next time.  glad I could help
<Pici> shmoon: hmm, it seems to work for me here.
<nooga> big thanks cfhowlett
<shmoon> do i have to reboot ?
<Pici> shmoon: you shouldn't have to do anything. You could try doing running  rehash   though
<shmoon> theres no rehash command
<TaMpeRen> hello
<Pici> shmoon: sorry, was thinking about zsh.
<TaMpeRen> does anyone uses rabbitsvn?
<PeterGriffin> I have ubuntu server 12.04 on RAID 1, but it can't find GRUB and keeps asking me for a system disk. I installed GRUb form live dvd few times but it doesn't work. HELP
<Pici> shmoon: Anyway, I just tested in bash too and which was instantly able to find a new executable I put in a new entry in PATH
<PeterGriffin> will it help if I copy /boot/grub from archive to the filesystem?
<cfhowlett> PeterGriffin, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server ???
<mynameisbruce> what happened to firefox settings in raring ringtail daily?
<mynameisbruce> privacy settings are disabled by default
<TaMpeRen> what is  raring ringtail ?
<mynameisbruce> no chance to enable them manually
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|mynameisbruce,
<ubottu> mynameisbruce,: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mynameisbruce> oha
<mynameisbruce> sorry...
<TaMpeRen> ic ty
<TaMpeRen> new to all this
<cfhowlett> TaMpeRen, not to worry
<TaMpeRen> ubuntu impoved alot from last i used it
<shmoon> Pici: strange
<TaMpeRen> is there a way i can ignore all the people who join the and quit the channel?
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: which client?
<TaMpeRen> its website site
<cfhowlett> TaMpeRen, depends on your irc client.  check the preferences ...
<TaMpeRen> installed Mirc
<TaMpeRen> dont know how to connect
<maveas> On Ubuntu?
<TaMpeRen> currently on windows
<Pici> TaMpeRen: Theres a setting in the options button on the upper right or left of the window that you can use to hide joins/parts/quits
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: then I'd look on mirc things, why not use one of the many native irc clients for Linux
<Pici> Its the webchat, not mirc.
<TaMpeRen> i am installing it on my laptop now
<layke_> When I boot, I get to select lots of different versions to boot to.. Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-generic etc.. and like 6 others. What exactly are these?
<maveas> No support for mIRC here! :P
<ActionParsnip> layke_: old kernels
<maveas> Join quakenet for that
<cfhowlett> layke_, old kernels that you have saved ...
<pablo__> hi
<maveas> layke_: it's always a good idea to save at least one old kernel if the newly installed doesn't start properly :)
<TaMpeRen> on i on ubuntu
<layke_> Okay, I ask, because I can boot into 2.8.0, but I accidentally, killed my /etc/sudoers file in my 3.0.0, and I can't repair it. Is there a way, while I'm in 2.8.0, to edit the 3.0.0 /etc/sudoers ?
<layke_> maveas, I'm not even sure how to save, but apparently it must do it automatically?
<ActionParsnip> layke_: I suggest you repoair by using a liveCD
<TaMpeRen> which one to install
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: which one what??
<TaMpeRen> irc in ubuntu
<maveas> layke_: per default is't saving them ofc, but you could remove the old to clear some space
<TaMpeRen> Quassel?
<marc_smith> hello. Does Ubuntu have a mechanism to automatically remove old kernels? if so, then how many kernels does it remove and when?
<TaMpeRen> xChat
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: do yo ulike the scriptability in mirc?
<cfhowlett> TaMpeRen, pretty sure you've already got an irc client in your ubuntu ...
<IzzoDizzo> TaMpeRen, x-chat is ok
<maveas> TaMpeRen: Depends on your level and if you want gui/non-gui
<layke_> I don't have any CDs unfortunately. (CD's to actually burn to disk).
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: do you actually use mirc fully>
<maveas> TaMpeRen: I'm using irssi
<TaMpeRen> my first time using
<TaMpeRen> i think i will like gui
<TaMpeRen> for starters
<elrazad> hi
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: then I suggest you use xchat or pidgin, nice and easy
<layke_> So, ActionParsnip, I can't "mount" the latest version? I don't really know how the kernels work, like they must be accessible somewhere?
<layke_> I just added somethign invalid by mistake to /etc/sudoers so now nothing works for me.
<layke_> And booting to recovery, I can't run pkexec visudo, and vi /etc/sudoers is read only, so I can't save.
<cfhowlett> marc_smith, not automatically no ...
<cfhowlett> marc_smith, and, as mentioned, recommended practice is to keep at least one "old" kernel ... just in cae.
<marc_smith> cfhowlett: thx. Is there any way to add such functionality?
<levo> mplayer -ao pcm -vo null -vc dummy -dumpaudio -dumpfile <output-file> <input-file>
<TaMpeRen> installing action
<levo> damn
<cfhowlett> marc_smith, probably but I'm not the one to ask ...
<marc_smith> cfhowlett: thx anyway
<levo> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hero100> layke_: you can make modification in recovery mode
<layke_> hero100, That was what I thought, but when I get to recovery mode, even though I am root,
<layke_> I can't make modifications
<layke_> Everything is read only
<hero100> yes, just click another menu
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | levo
<ubottu> levo: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hero100> I cannot remember clear
<ActionParsnip> levo: I assume no updates are running and software centre is not open
<layke_> Okay, I'll try
<layke_> Let's try again :)
<TaMpeRen> done
<TaMpeRen> actionparsnipe
<levo> ubottu: no result
<hero100> layke_: it's not named recovery, not seems naturally
<TaMpeRen> action
<TaMpeRen> i made the account for IRC
<WhiteHorse> can anyone help me with bluetooth device driver ? I am on 12.10.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TaMpeRen> thanks ubottu
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: most clients can auto-identify you
<TaMpeRen> ActionParsnip: hey
<TaMpeRen> ActionParsnip: k lemme youtube this
<levo> ActionParsnip: how about killing apt-get process?
<ActionParsnip> levo: are updates running or software centre open?
<levo> no
<levo> none
<TaMpeReN1> spine
<TaMpeReN1> ohh ok i am in
<ActionParsnip> levo: then run the command ubottu gave and kill the process given
<WhiteHorse> ActionParsnip, Can you suggest anything regarding the bluetooth device ? I cant get it to work anyhow on my 12.10 setup
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue      do you see outputs?
<gray--> if i wanted to downgrade a version of software, eg squirrelmail, i know i can do apt-get install squirrelmail="$version", but how do i find out what $version is?  current version is '2:1.4.23~svn20120406-1'
<gray--> so from that, how do i work out the previous version name?
<gray--> i've found this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/squirrelmail/
<WhiteHorse> ActionParsnip, Yes, there are several lines
<gray--> but i just can't seem to suss it :)
<TaMpeReN1> Does anyone uses anyone uses RabbitSvn?
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kang_> does anyone know a tool like ultramon, move a cursor between dual screen with a shortcut? (gnome-shell)
<ActionParsnip> kang_: look into synergy
<WhiteHorse> ActionParsnip, its Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<kang_> ActionParsnip, i will try it. thx. :)
<ActionParsnip> kang_: doesn't need a shortcut either
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: do you dual boot the system?
<WhiteHorse> ActionParsnip, Yes it is a dual boot machine with windows 7 and 12.10. Particularly, Sony Vaio, E series
<Stdedos> may I disable these deamons into VM?  hybrid-gfx / tty# / wait-for-state
<chronicle> Guys speak again soon....nice afdternoon to everyone
<chronicle> :)
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: in windows device manager, set the bluetooth to not be power managed and disable it's ability to wake up the system
<WhiteHorse> ActionParsnip, Alright, I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: also make sure you have the latest BIOS
<WhiteHorse> \join #laravel
<kang_> ActionParsnip, i only use one system, can be use it? the intro show a difreent system.  my envrionment: 1920x1080+1200x1600 with one pc. bad english :(
<ActionParsnip> WhiteHorse: and if there is a hard switch to enable / disable bluetooth, switch it on
<kjdigh> hello everyone. For my work I have to make a syslog-ng server to centralize every logs. I though it was ok but now, I can see that I don't have every logs, for example, apache, mysql, apt, boot are not sent to the server. I think I would add source in the syslog-ng local config file in order to send more logs but I'm not sure how proceed
<ActionParsnip> kang_: it is cross platform, so you can have mac, linux and windows all controlled by one mouse and one keyboard
<WhiteHorse> ActionParsnip, there is a hardware button for wireless connectivity, it manages both the WiFi and Bluetooth devices. usually it is turned on.
<TaMpeReN1> anyone can tell me how to connect pidgin to facebook?
<Stdedos> may I disable these deamons into VM?  hybrid-gfx / tty# / wait-for-state
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: https://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/  maybe....
<ActionParsnip> TaMpeRen: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pidgin+facebook+chat   is all I did.
<Stdedos> may I disable these deamons into VM?  hybrid-gfx / tty# / wait-for-state
<kang_> ActionParsnip, thx a lot. it resolve my problem :)
<astalavista12> Transmission bittorrent stopped working in my Ubuntu. Bittorrent works fine in windows 7 from the same laptop. No error messages. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kang_: sweet
<tonsofpcs> The ubuntu pastebin service requires a login to download text?  So I can't use it to wget a file on a server without a web browser? really?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> astalavista12: do you get web access under ubuntu>
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Yeah.
<astalavista12> action: yes, i do
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: there are hundreds of pastebin services......
<astalavista12> i am using a ubuntu session right now
<ActionParsnip> astalavista12: do other clients show the same behaviour?
<tonsofpcs> ActionParsnip: yes, but pastebinit is written to work with the ubuntu pastebin service now....
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: you can change the server
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: I find this silly, since with a web browser I can just select and copy out the data ..
<astalavista12> Action: no,  only this one
<ActionParsnip> astalavista12: i'd try others, see if it affects them all
<astalavista12> Action: ok, I will check, cheers
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Yeah well, use some other one. sprunge, hastebin etc.
<theadmin> I don't quite get what's the point of having to log in for that as well
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: you can use the web browser as you are already logged into Launchpad
<ActionParsnip> tis silly though
<K1rk> Ever since CUPS was updated automatically on my print server (I suspect by unattended-upgrades), I am having issues.  How can I roll back that update?
<theadmin> K1rk: Downgrading isn't supported by APT. You can try to apt-get install packagename=version, but you'd have to do that for every package yourself, plus that will only work if the old version is still in the repos or cache
<tonsofpcs> ActionParsnip: you can get the whole text without logging in if you have a web browser.  If you don't have a web browser, you can't login .'. you can't get the whole text....
<K1rk> theadmin, okay I'll take a look at that, thanks
<theadmin> K1rk: You can also use APT pinning, I guess
<Stdedos> may I disable these deamons into VM?  hybrid-gfx / wait-for-state
<Omen_20> Hi. This is a technical question, but does anyone think it could be possible in the future for Ubuntu to run between multiple CPUs? They've shown off the ability for Ubuntu to dock, but that's always from it running on one CPU in the phone/tablet. Would it be possible for Ubuntu to divide work between say an ARM and x86? They're not only two CPUs, but different architectures. My reason for asking is the ASUS Transformer AIO.
<Faris> Hi. I'm about to install ubuntu 12.04 on my samsung laptop. The model I'm using has a known efi malfunction that can lead to permanent brick. Is there a way to install Ubuntu 12.04 without EFI module ?
<kjdigh> hello everyone. For my work I have to make a syslog-ng server to centralize every logs. I though it was ok but now, I can see that I don't have every logs, for example, apache, mysql, apt, boot are not sent to the server. I think I would add source in the syslog-ng local config file in order to send more logs but I'm not sure how proceed
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: you did log in, just a while ago. The launchpad login is remembered
<K1rk> Hey theadmin ... I am looking through some of my old DPKG logs... is this normal?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593320/
<ActionParsnip> tonsofpcs: if you log out of launchpad and close your browser then hit the page, you will need to relogin
<theadmin> K1rk: Seems fine to me
<K1rk> Why is it unpacking the same package over and over and over?
<ActionParsnip> K1rk: its probably slightly differently named
<lcabreza1> need help remove partial upgrade. i want to stick to 12.04. how do i do that ?
<bean> lcabreza1, if you already started the upgrade theres nothing you can do, likely.
<K1rk> ActionParsnip, we don't automatically upgrade anything... we do not have cron-apt or anything else installed.  Is this unattended-upgrades doing this?  That's the only thing I can come up with.
<artrei> so i purged unity and compiz from 12.10 before, can i reinstall it again?
<selena20131> hello
<jrib> artrei: sure, why not
<acalvo> Hello. I'm trying to set up an unattended installation, but after loading the preseed file (either by URL or by kernel parameter) it just boot and show the installation dialog. Anyone has worked with that in the past and has an example/tutorial? Thanks
<artrei> jrib, would it just work like default again?
<jrib> artrei: it should.  Just install ubuntu-desktop
<artrei> thanks jrib
<lcabreza1> bean: there must be another way .
<escott> Faris, you should not be booting EFI with that system at all
<selena20131> EFI is for new computers
<ActionParsnip> K1rk: is it still going>
<coolroot> does anyone got a good IPtables? and how to change my iptables? or first let me ask where to find the iptables i got on my distro? i got ubuntu 12.04 here thanx :)
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | coolroot
<ubottu> coolroot: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<K1rk> ActionParsnip, is what still going?  unattended upgrades??
<Bennyz> Hello
<elrazad> hello too
<ActionParsnip> K1rk: the unpacking of the packages etc..
<K1rk> It looks like there was an issue with one of the upgrades (cups) with a config file question
<K1rk> It was partially installed...
<K1rk> running dpkg --configure -a has returned me to the prompts, which i interacted with as needed
<K1rk> I suspect this may resolve our issues....they may have stemmed from the package being partly installed.
<ActionParsnip> K1rk: could reinstall the package that was having issues
<Bennyz> I installed ubuntu using the windows installer. And for some reason it won't accept my password. Is there a way to reset it? I've looked up a way, but it requires some GRUB screen which I can't access
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 can you log in there?
<msh210> Hi all. I'm running quantal. I wish to install mtop ( http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mtop.1p.html for lucid) but don't know whether it exists for quantal or how to install it. (I've only ever installed anything using apt-get.) Can anyone help me, please?
<ActionParsnip> !find mtop
<ubottu> Found: netpbm
<Bennyz> ActionParsnip: where should I press it?
<holstein> Bennyz: can you press it anywhere? and login?
<holstein> !tty | Bennyz this is where you will be trying to login from
<ubottu> Bennyz this is where you will be trying to login from: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Bennyz> Oh, I'm on Windows right now
<Bennyz> I can login using guest login
<msh210> ActionParsnip: If that was supposed to help me, I don't see how. Any clarification you could provide would be most appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: on the login screen, or in the desktop, anywhere really
<Bennyz> I'm gonna have to restart for this, I'll get back in a minute
<holstein> Bennyz: if you can login in a tty session then the issue is not the password.. we can look into your user config
<ActionParsnip> msh210: Deleted in natty-release on 2013-03-05 (Reason: LP: #729414)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729414 in mtop (Ubuntu) "Please Remove mtop from the archive" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729414
<n0depoisen> hi i need a pluggable pope on a personal jeezbus installation
<n0depoisen> how can i do this with ubuntu
<n0depoisen> apt-get jeezbus dont work
<Pici> n0depoisen: Try ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<ActionParsnip> n0depoisen: jeezbus isn't an option of apt-get
<ActionParsnip> n0depoisen: if you are going to troll, at least get it RIGHT
<yellowmans> help s.o.s.
<ActionParsnip> yellowmans: wassup
<n0depoisen> apt-get install jeezbus
<n0depoisen> thts what i think i typed
<yellowmans> hey i have a problem my notebook say error: disk out of space grub rescue>
<msh210> ActionParsnip: pffft. You don't happen to know a way to install it anyway?
<msh210> on quantal I mean
<n0depoisen> where can i find my personal jeezbus deb package?
<ActionParsnip> msh210: could download the deb and install it, not sure about deps though
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | n0depoisen
<ubottu> n0depoisen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Touhou11> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Touhou11> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<msh210> ActionParsnip Touhou11 thanks
<holstein> msh210: maybe you can find a current package to do what you need.. what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> yellowmans: I suggest you boot to liveCD and mount your partition then clear out some space. You could even chroot and uninstall old kernels etc
<yellowmans> actionparsnip thank you, i tried installing 10.04 a couple of times
<msh210> holstein see how long individual mysql queries are taking and where they're up to
<ActionParsnip> yellowmans: lucid is EOL next month, I wouldn't waste any time on it
<yellowmans> it had a runing ubuntu version, then crashed when uprgrading
<holstein> yellowmans: you can save your data out from a live CD, and fresh install if thats easier
<yellowmans> actionparsnip i was told to try it, to see if the notebook can handle anything else
<ActionParsnip> yellowmans: Xubuntu is nice and light :)
<Bennyz> ActionParsnip: I couldn't login using tty :( it's still saying my password is incorrect
<Bennyz> And how do I leave this tty?
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: if after you get to the OS selection screen, is there a way to add boot options there, anything at the bottom of the screen etc?
<holstein> !tty | Bennyz this states how to get in and out
<ubottu> Bennyz this states how to get in and out: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<K1rk> ben1066, ctrl+alt+f6 f7?
<jil> hi
<K1rk> I always forget which
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: CTRL+ALT+F7
<holstein> alt+f7 will get you back
<Bennyz> I only have something related to windows diagnostics
<yellowmans> actionparsnip i read that i could try installing an 10.04 alternative
<Bennyz> (In the OS selection screen)
<jil> How can I get rid of the all keyboard shortcuts starting with ALT?  I'm using emacs and gnome opens a menu when I press for exemple ALT+E... I don't want that
<holstein> Bennyz: there are recovery options at boot... under the current kernel option in grub
<jil> I cannot find how to disable menu activation by alt in the system keyboard short cuts...
<holstein> Bennyz: looks a lot like this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<yellowmans> actionparsnip i will follow your advice, could you tell me what version should i try
<holstein> yellowmans: xubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> yellowmans: xubuntu 12.04   it is LTS
<Bennyz> holstein: I don't know how to access this screen
<yellowmans> ok thank  you, then i should force shut down notebook wille in grub rescue> nothing works
<ActionParsnip> yellowmans: your partitions aren't mounted so it should be ok
<yellowmans> thank you
<holstein> Bennyz: from the link i gave, near the top of the instructions "If you have a single-boot (Ubuntu is the only operating system on your computer), to get the boot menu to show, you have to hold down the Shift key during bootup."
<Bennyz> I don't have a single boot :\
<Bennyz> I installed ubuntu using the windows installer
<holstein> Bennyz: try the shift key if you see no grub options at boot
<Bennyz> The shift key didn't work as well
<holstein> Bennyz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041232 comes up when i search
<jil> How can one stop the ALT+... to open the menus??  in 12.04?  It's catching my emacs shortcuts?
<ActionParsnip> jil: you can change the shortcut for HUD if that's what you mean?
<jrib> jil: in your terminal?
<holstein> jil: in unity? in ubuntu 12.10? i would look at the keyboard options and see if the shortcuts are there and can be remapped
<Faris> Which one is recommended : ia32-libs or multiarch support ?
<Bennyz> holstein: the grub thing doesn't prompt
<jrib> Faris: ia32-libs just uses installs a bunch of multiarch packages now
<jrib> s/uses//
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: yes, but when you get teh choice of OS at boot, is there additional text which implies how you can do additional things
<jil> in my gnome desktop on ubuntu 12.04... it's not amoung the system/keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> jil: are you using xemacs or emacs in a terminal?
<jil> ALT+E will also send me to the menu when I'm in the terminal
<Bennyz> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can press tab and then choose that windows diagnostics thing
<Faris> jrib: What's the most frugal way to run 32-bit binaries in a 64-bit system ?
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: so if you hover over the Ubuntu option and hit F8, you don't get additional options?
<jil> jrib xemacs but it does the same if I have the terminal open in the gnome env.
<jrib> Faris: frugal in what sense?  I think multiarch is the way you should do it...
<Bennyz> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: http://www.ict.kth.se/courses/IS1500/2011/swsetup/wubipix/08-boot-screen.jpg   you sure, read below the red text......
<Faris> jrib: Thanks!
<jrib> jil: well in the terminal, you can just hit "edit → keyboard shortcuts" and disable the accelerators.  For xemacs, you probably need to change gtk2 or gtk3 settings and disable accelerators
<holstein> Bennyz: you are looking for that boot option, for recovery.. where do you choose ubuntu? can you hit escape or shift as the links i gave suggest?
<Bennyz> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure I don't have it, but I'll try again to be sure
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz: or anyting similar really
<jil> jrib, in the keyboard shortcut does not permit disabling the ALT to focus on the menu... although I looked for it that's the problem.
<Bennyz> holstein: in the screen that appears in ActionParsnip's link
<Bennyz> brb
<jrib> jil: when you go to "keyboard shortcuts" from the "edit" menu in gnom-terminal, you should have "enable menu access keys" as the first checkbox
<idrofox> Do ubuntu 12.10 use unity as default gui ?
<ActionParsnip> idrofox: it uses Unity shell, yes
<idrofox> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> idrofox: on Gnome desktop with Compiz as the window manager
<ActionParsnip> idrofox: you can change it as you wish, or install xubuntu or kubuntu if you prefer those desktops etc
<azrad> hi, I'm a retard; I've messed up my video settings/driver and now I can't get resolutions above 1024x768 using nvidia card
<idrofox> ok thx i just want to know cuz i am looking to install extension or widgets
<holstein> azrad: you could elaborate about how you messed it up
<bazhang> idrofox, gnome-shell has extensions
<holstein> idrofox: ubuntu uses unity by default, and has access to other desktop environments by default as well
<ActionParsnip> azrad: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<oliverp> I just upgraded my ubuntu box with a new motherboard, and now my (new) network interface is called eth1 instead of eth0 (as my network interface was named with the older motherboard). How do I change it so that it's called eth0 again?
<cornfeedhobo> good morning guys. i am having some troubles getting my new displaylink adaptor working.  has anyone here used them??
<Bennyz_> ActionParsnip: I checked. I only have the F8 for windows, nothing for Ubuntu
<jil> jrib, OK great! I had forgotten about this solution. Thanks. I'll just use emacs in the terminal now.  cheers and thx jrib++
<azrad> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<jil> jrib++
<ActionParsnip> Bennyz_: hmm, if you hit ENTER on Ubuntu the immediately hold SHIFT do you get options?
<Bennyz_> ActionParsnip: But now I noticed I get an error before ubuntu starts "can't read /proc/mounts/ File or directory missing"
<ActionParsnip> azrad: and the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<oliverp> How do I rename eth1 to eth0?
<Bennyz_> Is it possible it has something to do with it?
<MsCourtney> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu on an Intel Express Cache mSata ssd. This gave me an option to boot ''Ubuntu'' in EFI setup which I used to boot Ubuntu. After changing some settings it only detects ''Windows Boot manager'' and I cannot boot to Ubuntu.
<azrad> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1183 (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> oliverp: http://www.banym.de/linux/centos/change-network-device-name-from-eth1-back-to-eth0
<jrib> jil: for the gtk settings, I used to do this by adding "gtk-enable-accels = 0" to ~/.gtkrc-2.0. You may also need to do something related to gtk3 now though (I'm not sure). The file for gtk3 is ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<micw> hi
<ActionParsnip> azrad: do you know the nvidia chip by any chance?
<oliverp> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<idrofox> so, how do i add widgets on desktop such as cpu monitor, ram monitor etc in unity and where to find them ?
<micw> do i need --metadata=0.9 for a rayd from which ubuntu should boot?
<jrib> jil: and if you wanted to only do it for the xemacs window, I think that's possible too but I don't know the syntax offhand
<micw> raid
<micw> or will recent grub's boot from newer metatada raids?
<cornfeedhobo> is there a good reason xserver-xorg-video-displaylink is not in the quantal repo?????
<ActionParsnip> oliverp: all I did was websearch....
<cornfeedhobo> is it not needed anymore??
<azrad> ActionParsnip, the card is gtx 660 ti, but I don't think that is what your asking?
<oliverp> ActionParsnip: sorry :-(
<cornfeedhobo> is there a good reason xserver-xorg-video-displaylink is not in the quantal repo?????
<nacitar> on 12.10 i can't get seahorse to change the login keyring's password; it gives no error, but changing the password to blank (like I want) doesn't work... if I try to unlock it, it expects the old password still
<ActionParsnip> azrad: sue, what did you do to cause the issue
<ActionParsnip> oliverp: its cool, there are lots of guides around. If you try those then use here if you turn up blank :)
<jil> jrib ok
<azrad> ActionParsnip, well i was messing around with something called bumblebee and well it put me into an 800x600 resolution (only option on display settings), i purged bumblebee, and tried to reinstall the nvidia current, now i'm up to 1024x768 on dispaly screen, also under additional drivers it says nvidia-current installed but not in use
<ActionParsnip> azrad: do you use a switching GPU?
<ActionParsnip> azrad: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<Pici> cornfeedhobo: The publishing history says it is obsolete and unsupported *shrug*: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-displaylink/+publishinghistory
<OerHeks> !find xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<ubottu> File xserver-xorg-video-displaylink found in xdiagnose
<azrad> ActionParsnip, i don't know what a switching gpu is, but i ran that command and it only listed one display, *-display UNCLAIMED
<azrad>        description: VGA compatible controller
<azrad>        product: NVIDIA Corporation (more stuff)
<ActionParsnip> azrad: then why are you installing bumblebee when you only have the nvidia GPU?
<azrad> ActionParsnip, cuz i'm retarded :(
<cornfeedhobo> Pici: OerHeks: thank you
<ActionParsnip> azrad: remove the bumblebee packages and any pckages with nvidia in the name (but not nvidia-common) and reboot
<belgianguy> after all these years, I found out "Ctrl + r" lets you search your command line history
<azrad> ActionParsnip, ok thanks i'll try that
<belgianguy> (thanks Hacker News)
<ActionParsnip> azrad: I suggest you research a little before you start throwing packages like that on your OS
<belgianguy> I used to just press the up arrow
<azrad> ActionParsnip, yeah i think that is good advise :(
<Bennyz_> ActionParsnip: Do you think the "mount: can't read /proc/mounts: No such file or directory" could be related?
<layke> How do I remove old kernals and clear up some diskspace, so that don't show up when I first boot?
<ActionParsnip> layke: run:   uname -a    this is the current kernel
<ActionParsnip> layke: run:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image      these are the installed kernels
<idrofox> should i use conky in ubuntu 12.10 for widgets ?
<ActionParsnip> layke: you can remove any amount of kernels but NOT the running kernel, and NOT the one which doesn't have version numbers in the package name
<ActionParsnip> idrofox: if you want
<cornfeedhobo> Pici: so i have to speak with the dude that removed it?? it doesnt say how its obsolete
<layke> ActionParsnip, Thanks. Would I use dpkg to remove as well?
<layke> Also, I fixed that issue an hour+ ago about messing up with my /etc/sudoers. I booted to recovery mode, endable networking to get write enabled, and booted to shell. I then removed the bad line and saved.
<layke> However, now when I start up, I jump straight to shell.
<ActionParsnip> layke: use apt-get
<layke> It doesn't launch my GUI. I am using kubuntu, if that matters?
<ActionParsnip> layke: if you see any that start 'rc' instead of 'ii'   you can use:   sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.x.x.x-generic     (obviosly yours will be different) to purge the old settings and clear them from the list
<layke> They are all ii
<ActionParsnip> layke: if you get lost; just clear the terminal and rerun the first 2 commands :)
<layke> Yeah, I'm following everythign you said to remove the old kernals. :)
<ActionParsnip> layke: I recommend keeping the running kernel as well as the one before, just in case
<layke> And presumably, if I have say Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1, I can edit grub.cfg to edit this out, and rm -rf /dev/sda1 ?? (I don't know how /dev/ works so not sure?)
<ActionParsnip> layke: no need, the post uninstall removes it from grub for you
<layke> I've definitely nuked the partition that Windows was previously installed on, so I can clear it out.
<layke> Yeah, but I mean, grub (I guess) auto detected a windows bootloader, and inserted it itself?
<layke> But that should be removed, since it's leftover, old and doesn't work?
<azrad> ActionParsnip, heheh thanks again, that fixed me right up!
<ActionParsnip> layke: you may find grub drops the boot, you can always remove it in the grub config but you don't touch grub.cfg as it is generated
<ActionParsnip> azrad: you only need bumblebee if you have a switchable GPU
<layke> Okay. Thanks for that tip. That's how I got in trouble with the /etc/sudoers in the first place!
<ActionParsnip> azrad: you can now install the nvidia driver as you wish
<azrad> ActionParsnip, yeah, i really goofed, thanks for screwed my head back on straight, later guys
<layke> Do you have any idea on that previous point I asked? I'm not sure why I boot to shell on my latest linux version now? 3.2.0 is what I've been using for the last month or so.. I screwed up the /etc/sudoers and then fixed it
<layke> Now when I boot, I only get shell, and no GUI
<user99999> hello
<user99999> please help mouse dpi setting
<layke> I'll just try and reinstall ubuntu-desktop or kde-full
<user99999> xorg.conf -->     Option "Resolution" "2000"
<ffk27> layke: dont touch grub.cfg only use the /etc/default/grub and the /etc/grub.d/ files and update-grub2
<layke> Yeah I wont
<ffk27> if windows doesen't exist and you want to remove in from the grub list then is update-grub enouch
<layke> Seems to keep finding the Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1, (I guess it's just the bootloader). I don't have windows lying around.
<layke> WOuld it be safe to r, -rf /dev/sda1 ?
<ffk27> no
<ActionParsnip> layke: that won't work
<ffk27> you want to add the space to your linux partition?
<layke> Nah, I'll just leave it I think. I'm more trying to understand than get space.
<ActionParsnip> ffk27: its showing up in update-grub as a dual boot when there is no OS present
<layke> I'm sure whatever is in it is negligible.
<layke> It's just annoying me, when I see Windows 7 every time I boot.
<ffk27> layke just use a user friendly tool like gparted to delete /dev/sda1
<layke> Thanks
<user99999> ...
<layke> Done :)
<layke> No Windows anymore.
<ActionParsnip> layke: ok, run:  sudo update-grub   after closing gparted
<layke> Yup. Done that.
<ffk27> so the ntfs parition was still readable
<ActionParsnip> layke: all ok
<nagchampa> so, i was having problems the other day with my sound popping and freezing, and i'd thought it was pulseaudio
<layke> Cheers. Yeah. I'm not all to clear on what they are... but it was only 100mb in size.
<nagchampa> i've tried installing lubuntu instead, which doesn't use pulseaudio, and i'm still getting the same problems, so i'm thinking it's actually a problem with alsa
<nagchampa> so, how hard is it to convert from alsa to oss4?
<layke> Going to try and get my GUI working now.
<BluesKaj> nagchampa, why do you want to use OSS instead of alsa ?
<ffk27> nagchampa your sound doesen't work at all?
<ffk27> or bad quality
<BluesKaj> nagchampa, it could be your hardware that causing the noises , aamof that sounds like a connection problem
<St34LTH> i have a couple of dumb questions, why would rsyslog need a database, if its saving the logs to a file?
<user99999> :S
<jiffe98> anyone running ubuntu on supermicro servers?  Mine seem to freeze during the boot process and if I hard reset it, the second time works
<Layke> And that's all done now right? http://pastie.org/private/n9amkdobyicvg4bf3u7iaw
<Layke> I'm actually on 12.04 now, but I see "Found Ubuntu 11.10" is still in thr grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> Layke, run sudo update-grub
<ffk27> he just did that
<Layke> Yup. I did that at the top. :)
<BluesKaj> ok , should have scrolled up
<Layke> Also, http://pastie.org/private/oee0cybnmuzeciusrt2xtw is the list of linux-image
<ffk27> layke whats your question?
<BluesKaj> Layke, what does your grub menu show ?
<nagchampa> hrm, why does software-properties-gtk require alsa-utils?
<nagchampa> that is, when i try to remove alsa-utils it also wants to remove software-properties-gtk
<nagchampa> oh, it depends on ubuntu-drivers-common
<nagchampa> for some reason
<ffk27> yes dpkg is sometimes weird
<nagchampa> why does software-properties-gtk depend on ubuntu-drivers-common?
<coolroot_> what's in port 443? why is it my chromium browser is working at port 443? isn't browsers are in port 80!?
<llutz> coolroot_: https
<Layke> BluesKaj, I'll restart in a second again. (I already restarted once, and It still had things which I removed)
<nagchampa> coolroot_: https is 443
<K1rk> coolroot_, browsers can use any port you tell them to :P http is traditionally 80 but https is traditionally 443
<coolroot_> oh i see i forgot it's the secured one my fault thanx :)
<BluesKaj> Layke, have you updated/upgraded lately?
<user99999> ubuntu mouse dpi setting?
<user99999> link pls
<zteam> Hi all!
<user99999> hi
<mtadyshak> How would I port the bashism $BASH_SOURCE to dash?  This gives the directory wher the executable is located independennt of the path from which the shell script was invoked.
<zteam> I just upgrade Libreoffice to version 4, anybody knows where I can find a swedish langugage pack for that version?
<Cenerentolo> i've a problem with adobe flash "camera not detected"; some fix?
<mtadyshak> There is a #bash IRC channel on freenode but no #dash.
<Cenerentolo> with cheese it's ok
<zteam> Cenerentolo, visit a flash page, right-clicke on that page inside the flash area and select settings
<zteam> Cenerentolo, there Make sure flash has access to your webcam
<user99999> how to change mouse dpi?
<ffk27> user99999 you have 12.04?
<user99999> yes
<ffk27> do gnome-control-center in the terminal
<ffk27> you find mouse and touchpad settings there
<ffk27> edit the mouse acceleration
<OltreIrc`41830> ciao
<OltreIrc`41830> !list
<ubottu> OltreIrc`41830: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<selena20131> using pidgin irc chat enable awesome
<mtadyshak>  How would I port the bashism $BASH_SOURCE to dash?  This gives the directory where the executable is located independent of the path from which the shell script was invoked.  No #dash IRC channel on freenode.
<ActionParsnip> zteam: I'd post on the libreoffice forum as well
<user99999> acceleration = dpi?:D
<ActionParsnip> mtadyshak: add the folder where the binary is located to your PATH variable
<zteam> ActionParsnip, okey, you got any answeres?
<Quincy6> Can I make private cloud if I have 2 efficient dedicated servers and 1 VPS? Is it worth?
<ActionParsnip> Quincy6: if you need the functionality, why not :)
<ActionParsnip> Quincy6: if anything, for the experience
<coolroot_> is it possible to make my 12.04 ubuntu to monitor my desktop pc running win7? but the problem is that my laptop is using wireless connection while my desktop run thru lan cable :(
<ActionParsnip> coolroot_: nagios is a great monitoring tool
<ActionParsnip> coolroot_: the physical media is moot
<Quincy6> I heard I should have at least 8 (physical?) machines to do private cloud.
<St34LTH> *bump*\
<acalvo>  has anyone used preseeding?
<SuperLag> Question. I've installed Oracle Java 6 & 7. Used update-alternatives to get it registered, so to speak. If I install another package which has openjdk as a dependency, will that take over?
<ActionParsnip> Quincy6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<maxim__> hi, guys
<maxim__> who want paid proxy?
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: i don't believe it will set itself as the active java, but it can be installed
<ActionParsnip> maxim__: that is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> Quincy6: you can do it with just one then add more later, that's the point of cloud :)
<hdd1> Hello, im currentrly using ubuntu-server 12.04 with kernel 3.5.0-generic into a msi 970g46 with a amd 8150 proc and 16Gb ram with a kvm. I installed the gnome-core so i can have gnome-classic (failsafe). It works fine. but if i enable the autologin option, x does not start. Also if i push x with startx, i et an error: xkbcomp report: warning type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 leves, but RALT hast 2 symbols ignoring extra symbol, errors from xkbcom
<hdd1> any help to fix no x with autologin?
<ActionParsnip> hdd1: install lightdm and you'll have an easier time, or slim or xdm or some other login manager
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: bah. It did take over.
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: grrr, maybe because its a new package
<CazyArsMut> hello?
<ActionParsnip> hi CazyArsMut
<CazyArsMut> why cant i join romms on the network list of xchat?
<CazyArsMut> hi ActionParsnip
<hdd1> ActionParsnip: the problem is that aint good in a server
<hdd1> less is more
<ActionParsnip> hdd1: then use fluxbox and add the command to start fluxbox in rc.local
<CazyArsMut> ActionParsnip, is this the ubuntu help chat?
<ActionParsnip> CazyArsMut: yes
<CazyArsMut> ok, i'm in the right room
<CazyArsMut> lemme try something
<ActionParsnip> hdd1: http://www.debian-administration.org/users/e5z8652/weblog/24
<ActionParsnip> hdd1: I recommend you install lubuntu in future
<CazyArsMut> oh, it is because there is noone in the room :(
<ActionParsnip> CazyArsMut: sure there are, lots of people
<hdd1> ActionParsnip: that aint the problem, i can live without x but my boss cannt
<hdd1> thats why i need to fix gnome-classic
<CazyArsMut> right ActionParsnip there is noone in chatting away and chat junkies
<CazyArsMut> but thatnks - you know any rooms that have alot of literary people in theem?
<bazhang> !alis | CazyArsMut
<ubottu> CazyArsMut: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<zteam> ActionParsnip, I found the packages needed for Libreoffice here
<zteam> ActionParsnip, hower dpkg wont install them
<ActionParsnip> zteam: can you pastebin the dpkg commands you are using and their output please
<CazyArsMut> thanks bazhang  and ubottu  but i dont know what do do with that yet
<CazyArsMut> where do i get the list? ubottu
<bazhang> CazyArsMut, /join #freenode
<CazyArsMut> i did
<CazyArsMut> bazhang,
<alsocan> quit
<zteam> ActionParsnip, yes sure
<zteam> :)
<ActionParsnip> zteam: you need to paste the URL in the channel
<carlo> ciao
<carlo> lista
<nagchampa> BluesKaj: the hardware works fine in windows
<blindrage> I'm having an odd issue...if i try to mount a drive '# mount /dev/sdb1 /media/storage' i get 'mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/storage/ busy'...same as if i try to mount it anywhere....yet '# mount | grep sdb' shows nothing... http://fpaste.org/vueO/
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: try:     nautils /media/storage    do you see your data?
<zteam> ActionParsnip, There you gohttp://pastebin.com/H8aK1m9Z
<nagchampa> i get sound in linux, but anything cpu intensive (even scrolling in some apps) will cause my sound to pop and crackle, and if it gets too much, the sound stops all together, and only starts again if i close everything accessing the sound device
<blindrage> ls /media/storage returns nothing
<Quincy6> I have a little trouble understanding what private cloud is. It is a something that makes and manages VMs? It splits tasks to those VMs? These tasks from what I understand can be splitted to other physical hosts, because this is the cloud, but can I host games on cloud?
<caraes-seyer> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<zteam> ActionParsnip, sorry http://pastebin.com/H8aK1m9Z
<rypervenche> blindrage: Try "lsof | grep '/dev/sdb1'
<nagchampa> anyway, i couldn;'t remove alsa from ubuntu cleanly so i'm gonna go back to gentoo and compile my system without dependency on alsa
<rypervenche> blindrage: With sudo actually.
<blindrage> nothing
<blindrage> i'm root for doing this
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: ok, run:  lsb_release -sc     what is output please?
<blindrage> Final
<rypervenche> blindrage: Try "lsof | grep storage" Anything?
<zteam> ActionParsnip, I assume you are from sweden? otherwise I may translate my error messages
<ActionParsnip> zteam: the web has translators :)
<blindrage> rype nothing relevent, some apache-mime4j-storage matches
<rypervenche> blindrage: and "mount | grep storage" ?
<zteam> ActionParsnip, true that :-)
<zteam> ActionParsnip, where are u from anyway? :-)
<blindrage> rype nothing relevent, some apache-mime4j-storage matches
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<ActionParsnip> zteam: UK
<zteam> ActionParsnip, okey :-)
<blindrage> action: Final
<MHK> can someone tell me how to enable visual effects in 11.04? i am getting a message saying DESKTOP EFFECTS CANNOT BE ENABLED
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: so it's CentOS?
<ActionParsnip> MHK: Natty is no longer supported
<blindrage> yea, but it's a linux issue most likely, don't think the flavor is the problem
<zteam> MHK, ,what graphics card u have?
<blindrage> help is help
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: CentOS has it's own channel for support
<bazhang> blindrage, #centos
<blindrage> yea but different people think differently
<bazhang> blindrage, its hot supported here, no
<blindrage> ok it's ubuntu
<blindrage> i lied
<ActionParsnip> blindrage: yes, thats why there are so many channels, one for each release
<bazhang> blindrage, no its not
<MHK> k..will join #centos
<MHK> ty
<ActionParsnip> MHK: that was for the other guy
<zteam> ActionParsnip, any ideas of my problems?
<ActionParsnip> MHK: Natty went EOL a long time ago. I recommend a fresh install of Precise which gives support til April 2017
<ActionParsnip> zteam: not sure, not sure it's even supported here as its not the debs from the official repos
<aleritty> sorry can someone help me with a thermal trouble with my acer aspire 5738z? I have to test the fan. I'm on a freshly installed 12.04
<zteam> ActionParsnip, I just wonder, why dpkg tells me "the package is not configured yet"
<ActionParsnip> zteam: because it is trying to overwite the english package
<hd1> I'm stuck at a "grub rescue>" prompt and can't boot into my system
<hd1> I burnt the a rescue key and am trying to boot off that, anyone care to help?
<zteam> ActionParsnip, But that packages doesn't even have the same names, right?
<ActionParsnip> zteam: I know, its a weird one. I'd post on the libreoffice forum, see what they know
<zteam> hd1, a quite easy solution is to make a USB-stick and install Boot-Repair and let it do the hard work for you
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holstein> hd1: ^^
<memememe> Hi, I used ubuntu 10-04.4 server-amd.64 iso to install two servers, the first one got installed with the server kernel but the second one has the generic kernel. Why did this happen and how can i force ubuntu to install only the server kernel. thabks
<zteam> hd1, another way, should be by trying with sudo update-grub from a liveusb stick
<compdoc> memememe, could be as simple as the type of cpu and mainboard. Using 10-04 is a bad idea, btw
<zteam> memememe, Begin to upgrade to a more recent version of Ubuntu like 12.04, 10.04 is very outdated
<memememe> <compdoc> <zteam> i know its very outdated. unfortunately, the 3rd party software suite i am using suppotrs onlt 10.04
<memememe> is there a way I can tell ubuntu disk to install server kernel instead of generic?
<compdoc> is you installed from a server cd, then its a server kernel
<compdoc> not that much different
<holstein> memememe: i would just read about the difference in the generic vs the server.. you should have the best kernel for your setup. you can search for the server kernel from the pacakge maanger of your choice and install it if needed.. but i wouldnt worry with it
<zteam> memememe, hmm... U can install the right kernel with apt-get if you then remove the other one, your system will be forced to use that one.... I guess
<memememe> <compdoc> yes i am using 10.04 server cd but it install generic kernel.
<holstein> memememe: the generic is fine.. you dont need the server kernel on a server machine
<memememe> the problem is that I have a raid controller which ubuntu 10.04 does not support. So I need to load the driver during install and then replace the installed initrd image with the server initrd image I have. If the disk installs generic kernel then I have to make my own initrd image for generic kernel.
<qwertyomen> Any advice for an irc noob?
<holstein> memememe: then, install the kernel you want.. use the package manager of your choice to install the server kernel, and boot from it.. you canremove the other kernel if you want
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<holstein> !ot | read all channel topics and consider joinging an offtopic channel for a more casual chat experience
<ubottu> read all channel topics and consider joinging an offtopic channel for a more casual chat experience: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> qwertyomen: ^^
<Afflicto> Hello everyone. So I installed 12.10 on my old Dell laptop, everything was fine untill I ran all the updates, when I rebooted I have no network devices available. What do I do?
<holstein> Afflicto: i would just boot the older kernel and test
<hd1> zteam I have made a USB stick
<hd1> I just can't boot into the system
<Afflicto> holstein: boot the older kernel? do you mean I do a re-install again without updating?
<dd__> hello, is it pointless to install fail2ban if i am using ssh keys to login?
<CatKiller> dd__: pretty much
<holstein> Afflicto: nope.. i mean you reboot, and select the older kernel that worked.. and test.. it should take about 48 seconds to test.. you can tap shift on reboot to see the grub list if its hidden
<CatKiller> dd__: Unless you think that the odds are too high
<holstein> hd1: did you fsck the drive? did you test the memory?
<Afflicto> holstein: oh that's neat. I'll try.
 * kalenjohnson waves
<dd__> CatKiller: figured. i would still want ufw to locked down ports, right? anything else i should have at a bare minimum?
<CatKiller> dd__: ufw?
<holstein> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.33-0ubuntu2.1 (quantal), package size 156 kB, installed size 714 kB
<dd__> CatKiller: ubuntu's firewall
<CatKiller> mhhh interesting
<CatKiller> dd__: Well if the machine's going to solely be used as a "ufw", then only SSH seems to be required. My advice would be: Only enable what is required, close the rest.
<Afflicto> holstein: I tapped shift with a 0.5 sec interval from the POST but no grub thing :\
<mneptok> dd__: i personally use denyhosts. far easier to set up and coinfigure.
<mneptok> dd__: and i get a ton of hosts every day that get banned. they can't get in, due to key-only logins, but it's still nice to know they're blacklisted.
<mneptok> !info denyhosts
<ubottu> denyhosts (source: denyhosts): Utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-10 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 310 kB
<dd__> mneptok: thanks, i'll look into it. the vps i have is really small so i'm trying to keep it light but i want basic security. should i have anything else at minimum?
<zteam> hd1, well, good now - open a new Terminal, then type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<mneptok> dd__: what services besides sshd do you have running?
<CatKiller> mneptok: I noticed anyways that the same IP won't be trying for too long, so even if you didn't ban them you would probably not see that many more attempts
<zteam> hd1, then sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<dd__> mneptok: it's a webserver: nginx, mysql, php at least
<Juest> Hello, Ubuntu one is crashing, im on quantal, im missing packages? the inital installation was done from cd (download canceled) and then i upgraded manually, what do i do?
<Juest> im having alot of ABRT messages too
<mneptok> dd__: just make sure mysqld accepts connections only from localhost
<Pitel> intel atom netbooks are amd64 architecture, right?
<holstein> Afflicto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 you can try esc.. dont lose sleep over it.. just try booting the older kernel if doing so is an easy troubleshooting step. if not, start searching "ubuntu 12.10 64bit hardwareID not working" for example.. link a pastebin of lspci here
<dd__> mneptok: ok, should nginx be running as its own user?
<CatKiller> Pitel: afaik, I think atoms are all 64bit cpus
<Juest> "Sorry, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" and "System problem detected"
<CatKiller> Pitel: That is x86_64
<hd1> zteam: you're not following here, I'm staring at a 'grub rescue>' prompt
<mneptok> dd__: in the best case, yes. don't run anything as root unless you *have* to
<Juest> Atoms are not x64, not all of them
<Pitel> CatKiller: kthx
<CatKiller> Pitel: Might be wrong though as it was pointed above
<Juest> dd__: and if apps have own user, they must use their own user
<mneptok> dd__: and disable any PHP functions you don't need. especially register_globals
<dd__> mneptok: so would all my web files need to be in the nginx group?
<Afflicto> holstein: ok I'll check that. I'm gonna brb about 15 min though. thanks!
<mneptok> dd__: make them world-readable and that should be fine
<zteam> hd1, well you said you have a usb-stick with Ubuntu on it, right?
<Juest> guys
<Juest> anyone up to help me?
<zteam> hd1, then boot from it, then follow what I writed above
<dd__> mneptok: cool. for upload folders it would need to be writable for the nginx group though, right?
<mneptok> dd__: correct.
<daemonoob> anybody get ubuntu to work with a lanier network printer?
<daemonoob> :)
<Juest> can someone please help me?
<holstein> daemonoob: try the wizard
<mneptok> !patience Juest
<holstein> !ask | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Juest> !F*****
<Juest> Please
<Juest> it's something annoying
<Juest> really
<mneptok> Juest: profanity, even obfuscated, is most unwelcome
<bazhang> no cursing here Juest
<Juest> ABRT popping up
<Juest> Hello, Ubuntu one is crashing, im on quantal, im missing packages? the inital installation was done from cd (download canceled) and then i upgraded manually, what do i do?
<holstein> Juest: ? this is an official support  channel with volunteers here to help you.. your patience is appreciated
<Juest> oh well
<Juest> I don't have
<dd__> mneptok: thanks for your help
<daemonoob> ty holstein
<Juest> IT"S URGENT
<daemonoob> [moo]
<Juest> holstein: ^^
<daemonoob> hahahahahahahahaha
<mneptok> dd__: np!
<bazhang> try #ubuntuone Juest
<holstein> Juest: also, try and not put caps, or a bunch of lines here.. just enter everything on one line as the link i provided suggests
<daemonoob> stop dancing around in the dandilions and ASK
<daemonoob> hahahahaha
<bazhang> daemonoob, stop that
<holstein> Juest: i would open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and share (pastebin) any errors and we can go from there
<Juest>  holstein there's no errors lol
<holstein> Juest: lol?
<mneptok> Juest: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> Juest: so, you run "sudo apt-get upate" ? and you see no erro output?
<daemonoob> dmesg?
<holstein> update*
<daemonoob> juest, u check dmesg?
<Slotkenov> Let me ask a question: I have problems with suspend on my laptop running 12.04. It suspends fine, but immediately wakes up. Anybody experience in this direction?
<Juest> The update works fine
<daemonoob> what hardware, Slotkenov?
<mikef> in general are qt apps tranferable? i compiled an app on an *buntu 11.10 and copied the binary ovr to another 11.10 but this one had some slight hiccup
<zteam> Slotkenov, it's probably your network card that wakes it up again
<daemonoob> disable wake on lan
<holstein> Slotkenov: yes... i would apply any upgrades.. sometimes i try live CD's and see if any version "just works" out of the box and make a note of kernel versions and graphics drivers and other helpful info
<daemonoob> in your bios if possible
<holstein> Juest: whats the issue?
<Slotkenov> ah, in bios. I'll try disabling wake on lan there. Thanks for the info
<daemonoob> yw
<Slotkenov> i'll check back on you
<Juest> holstein: Ubuntu One is crashing, and i saw many system problem detected and ubuntu experienced an internal error
<Juest> actaully
<Juest> was a while ago
<Juest> sudo apt-get update works great btw
<holstein> Juest: try entering *all* information on one line.. not in several seperate ones
<Juest> and the install problem is was because i canceled the download
<Juest> Well
<Juest> Why i have to wait?
<Juest> cuz i come here for urgent
<bean__> !enter | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest8019> How do I re-install the default wifi adapter drivers that came with my system after unsuccessfully trying to install windows drivers for a different adapter using ndis-something...??
<holstein> Juest: "here" is filled with volunteers.. its not really for an urgent scenario... what install problem?
<Juest> GRRRRR !ubottu
<daemonoob> juest, what is your native language? i speak a few, and it might make it easier to communicate
<daemonoob> i sense a lang barrries
<daemonoob> *barrier
<Juest> lol, im from argentina
<daemonoob> ok then
<holstein> !ot | Juest use the offtopic channels for what you just entered above
<ubottu> Juest use the offtopic channels for what you just entered above: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Juest> and i feel i get better help with ssh
<Juest> lol, no thanks
<sweb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/264827/changing-name-server-to-local
<Juest> i have an ubuntu support question
<sweb> please help me i think i have a simple question
<Juest> not ot
<daemonoob> pregunta?
<daemonoob> dime
<holstein> Juest: its not a request.. its a channel guideline
<Juest> !ask | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daemonoob> oye, juest... su pregunta, por favor?
<hd1> zteam: I'm still stuck at the 'grub rescue>' prompt, ls shows '(hd0) (hd0, msdos5) (hd0, msdos1) (hd1)' this is booting off either the USB key or the hard drive
<Juest> daemonoob: Ahi le he respondido, pasemos a privado por favor
<holstein> Juest: lets not troubleshoot ubuntu one right now.. whats system errors? can you reproduce them ?
<Juest> holstein: I have no ide
<Juest> it's just classic abrt
<holstein> Juest: ide?
<Juest> idea*
<daemonoob> bien
<holstein> Juest: then, what errors are you speaking of?
<Juest> always
<Juest> Classic ABRT errors
<Juest> "Sorry, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" and "System problem detected"
<Guest8019> I just identified as my nick how do I change to it ? ... I thought it was '/Nick <your nick>' am I wrong??? it's not working
<belgianguy> hi, is there any log the graphics driver writes to when it crashes?
<holstein> Juest: is that still occuring since the upgrades?
<Juest> yes, there always system problem detected
<belgianguy> FGLRX's latest beta still doesn't run Team Fortress 2 without crashing after a while :(
<iuuso_> I have those all the time, I have no idea why. Personally I think my system has problems with fingerprint-gui put i'm not sure.
<Juest> im missing packages here?
<Pici> Guest8019: you can ask about irc issues in #freenode, as they run this IRC network.
<holstein> Juest: i would test the hardware then.. test the hard drive, and the memory.. if you were missing packages, it would say when you run "sudo apt-get update", which is why you were asked to run it
<Juest> The system is ok
<Juest> on live cd i had canceled the download thus making cd only install
<holstein> Juest: i dont think so... if it were, you wouldnt be here.. did you test the hard drive? and the memory?
<Juest> It's tested, it works
<Juest> windows works great
<Juest> ubuntu basically it works great too
<Juest> it's not a hardware problem
<bean__> !enter | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holstein> Juest: i would just resinstall, and come here *before* you do *anything*.. i dont think you can communite you issues clearly enough here for one of the volunteers to help you properly
<Guest8019> that's about retarded to direct me there just for this simple thing so that I can appropriately ask my question that's relevant here... (by appropriately I mean with a proper nick)... I'm not doing it... I'll just run /Nic help
<holstein> Juest: also, you seem to have issues following the channel guidelines, which makse it challening to help you in a timely manner
<techsuperfreak> Juest: http://bit.ly/13JaM1d check this
<Juest> it's only me doing a bad install, i wonder if im missing packages that are downloaded and installed from internet on installer, cuz i said i canceled the download so i had apt-get upgrade already i tell
<Guest8019> */Nick
<help> really
<Juest> holstein: I don't want to reinstall all over
<holstein> Juest: it would be the easiest.. then we can help you not break it..
<Juest> well
<Guest4750> fuck!!!!
<holstein> Juest: if you dont want to reinstall, then i need more specifics
<kalenjohnson> Juest, the downloads from the liveCD only apply to updates and 3rd party packages, like MP3, etc. I don't think you should be missing anything though
<Bubbelgum> need some help, need a way to remove an oem partition on an extern 2.5" disk whit usb interface
<holstein> Guest4750: please refrain
<DJones> Guest4750: Please don't swear in the channel
<Guest4750> sorry
<holstein> Bubbelgum: i would just use a disk tool.. gparted for example
<Bubbelgum> ok, see if i can find it =)
<Bollsaq> I read the beta release is today. Is that correct?
<bean__> Guest4750: you just /nick newnick to change your nick
<holstein> Bollsaq: try #ubuntu+1
<bean__> Guest4750: unless that nick is in use, then you'll have to have nickserv ghost it
<Bollsaq> holstein: done did
<Juest> holstein: Better yet, Get SSH access
<mshake> hi i want to know how i can start a program after startup by 2 minute
<Juest> techsuperfreak: dude that's for 9.10, im on 12.10 :P
<holstein> Juest: ? you can have ssh access to what you like.. if you are inviting a volunteer here to access your machine via ssh, that might not be something anyone is comfortable with
<mshake> i added a program in startup location but it's not starting everytime i restart
<Juest> oh well
<mshake> so i need to make a time delay
<Juest> im invitating
<bean__> no one will do that
<bean__> its not smart.
<Juest> i feel i will get better help by having someone on ssh
<Juest> well
<bean__> especially not smart for you.
<Juest> it will help me
<Juest> really
<FloodBot1> Juest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> Juest: you could try asking "would someone like to connect to my machine via ssh and repair it for me?".. then that would at least be a clear question.. but i wouldnt expect that
<bean__> Juest: do you want your computer to be crashed?
<r9> How do I read a PGP message block on Ubuntu?
<Juest> no, i get someone in my pc and with me controlling it via screen
<mshake> what this command do   ??? sh -c "sleep 120s; *****"
<bean__> mshake: it sleeps, for 120 seconds.
<holstein> Juest: if i were you, i would reinstall.. it will take less than 10 minutes.. and just come here for help before doing *anything*
<belgianguy> when does Xorg.0.log get rotated?
<mshake> how do i make a program start after 2 minutes
<belgianguy> (when does the current log becomes log.old)
<Bubbelgum> holstein, Thx, worked like a charm =)
<Juest> holstein: nope, i won't i don't want to lose my settings -.-, i just want to fix the system without reinstalling it
<bean__> mshake: you run it once two minutes have passed :)
<holstein> Juest: i think there are commercial services which may offer that.. the vounteers here might not want to do that
<belgianguy> mshake: at?
<bean__> Juest: i'll do it if you are willing to let me forkbomb you
<Juest> What a sh****y channel
<holstein> Juest: pleas refrain
<mshake> i want a time delay before it start the application
<mshake> of 2 minutes
<mshake> because sometime it's not starting
<belgianguy> mshake: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/06/at-atq-atrm-batch-command-examples/
<kalenjohnson> that was fun
<mshake> let's say i want my chrome to start after 2 minutes
<mshake> i will  say  at now + 2 min chrome ?
<mshake> i want that in startup application
<mshake> command
<bean__> mshake: yes
<bean__> also, please try to keep your responses on one line.
<mshake>  is the dollar sign necessary ?
<bean__> mshake: the dollar sign just means that its at a user prompt
<binary_glitch> How do I re-install the default wifi adapter drivers that came with my system after unsuccessfully trying to install windows drivers for a different adapter using ndis-something...??
<mshake> thanks
<Kartagis> how can I see what a package's dependencies are?
<Pici> Kartagis: apt-cache show packagename
<techsuperfreak> Kartagis: http://bit.ly/15nx0w apt cheat sheet
<binary_glitch> I got a new wifi adapter (upgrade) and it wasn't auto-recognized so I installed Ndiswrapper per an online tutorial, so that I could use the windows driver to make it work... it didn't work, now I just want to go back to the old one but it doesn't work either... I did apt-get remove ndiswrapper and others I installed and rebooted still not recognized... what do I do to get the original wifi settings and driver(s) back?
<acalvo>  has anyone used preseeding?
<xilo> anyone familiar with tmux? getting werid dbus and other erros when i launch gtk apps from it
<binary_glitch> @ acalvo and @ xilo ... no sorry guys (where guys is meant to be the gender non-specific common phrase)
<trism> xilo: the dbus address is set in the environment, (env | grep -i dbus), if you detach from tmux, restart your session and come back, the address will be wrong
<xilo> trism: but i havent detachjed at all
<xilo> i do tmux -> gvim and get
<xilo> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-s56wCs0Bg5: Connection refused
<binary_glitch> I got a new wifi adapter (upgrade) and it wasn't auto-recognized so I installed Ndiswrapper per an online tutorial, so that I could use the windows driver to make it work... it didn't work, now I just want to go back to the old one but it doesn't work either... I did apt-get remove ndiswrapper and others I installed and rebooted still not recognized... what do I do to get the original wifi settings and driver(s) back?
<tgm4883> Kartagis, apt-cache show <PACKAGENAME> | grep Depends
<trism> xilo: again it is probably still the same issue, there may be other ways it occurs
<jman074> so how do i shut down a program with the terminal
<jman074> ??
<binary_glitch> Distro -v = Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SubCool> could somone asist me with my grub issue-. ive gone trhough the guids of grub.. and im gettting no where.
<xilo> so how can i fix
<tgm4883> jman074, you could kill the PID
<jman074> tgm newby here don't know what that means
<tgm4883> jman074, what program
<species_4981> jman074: type "top" and identify the PID (an identification number) associated with what you want to kill, then exit from top and type kill -9 <pid> ... that's one clumsy way of doing it
<jman074> kay cuz i tried to open the program and it says its one already running and i don't see it any where
<binary_glitch> SubCool,  I have limited experience messing with grub and even more limit on experience with editing grub2 but what are you trying to do, maybe by lucky happen-stance you'll have an issue I've dealt with before...
<jman074> its not listed
<eudmar> recervei 50gigas para instalaar meu ubuntu e agora esta dando que estase memoria o que posso fazer para liberar espasso
<tgm4883> jman074, what program
<eudmar> ????
<SubCool> some who while reinstalling 12.4 to my computer with lvm. i lost my grub, i've followed a few guides to instlal and reinstlal and fix grub- but.. im getting no where
<jman074> transmission bittorrent
<trism> xilo: I have an alias which helps a bit with the issues (though it may cause others): alias tmux-refresh='export $(tmux show-environment | grep -v ^-)'
<SubCool> binary_glitch, - so far- ive tried boot-repair.. and a few others.. but everything comes out with - incomplete. not even much of an error
<DJones> !pt | eudmar
<jman074> damn the thing just popped up on the screen like magic
<jman074> wtf
<ubottu> eudmar: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tgm4883> jman074, pastebin 'ps aux | grep transmission'
<binary_glitch> okay can you get into your sys?? ie through grub live or can you (do you have the resources to) boot into a live addition of your distro?
<eudmar> thanks
<jman074> and what does that do exactly and since it popped up do i still need to type that it
<tgm4883> jman074, that would help us find the PID, no you don't need to do that anymore
<xilo> trism: do you run that inside tmux or out?
<SubCool> binary_glitch, what commands lists all partitions, lvm and regular
<trism> xilo: but again I usually run it after detaching, restarting my session and coming back to fix the dbus address, you may be having other issues
<jman074> i think my comp got into the sauce while i was at work lol
<xilo> oh nvm
<binary_glitch> not sure I would use gparted...
<jman074> tgm i thank you
<disharmonic> jman074: you can also use "killall transmission" no need for a pid. You can also find the pid by running top in a terminal. You quit top by pressing q
<torpet> hello, anybody here with a x1 carbon and ubuntu 12.10 on it?
<ninch> i wish :(
<jman074> thanks much
<FLeiXiuS> How do I remove the black screen on the Ubuntu ISO during first boot?  This is the one with the keyboard = accessibility spiel
<dada> hello i did a noob mistake can someone help me?
<ruud> !ask|dada
<ubottu> dada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<binary_glitch> @ SubCool  if you can make a live usb/cd/dvd etc. of your distro (assuming it's an *buntu... as your on this channel) you should be able to use the 'Boot-Repair graphical tool' to automate the re-installation of grub2...
<eudmar> I ran out of memory on my ubuntu recervei 50 gigs of memory but does not know what happened and a mistake I'm talking out of memory what I do???
<dada> I mount an iso like this sudo mount -o loop 'path' /home/user i tried to sudo unmount -o loop 'path' /home/user but it did not work so i thought that maybe i should log out but now I cant log in
<SubCool> binary_glitch, way paste that- every time i run it- it gives an error of closing package managers
<binary_glitch> and or repair it if I remember correctly
<binary_glitch> what?
<SubCool> binary_glitch, i've tried-
<IzzoDizzo> dada, you mounted an iso on you homedir?
<jman074> how do i put a different picture on my other desktops
<dada> IzzoDizzo: yes :(
<torpet> torpet
<IzzoDizzo> dada: did you reboot already?
<binary_glitch> oh... well that's about the extent of my ability in that department, beyond that, I would just be googling and guessing sorry...
<dada> no just logged out. I'm currently using the guest account
<jman074> ?
<IzzoDizzo> dada:what does the unmount give as output?
<SubCool> binary_glitch, its cool- been doing that
<dada> IzzoDizzo: I'm no longer logged on my admin account
<IzzoDizzo> dada:did you give a password to your root acc?
<dada> can i do it from guest? but i have no admin privilages
<dada> IzzoDizzo: yes
<IzzoDizzo> dada:can you su - as guest? not sure
<jrib> dada: can you login as your other user in a terminal with "su - name_of_other_user"?
<dada> dunno jrib
<jrib> dada: actually, I would just reboot as it will likely be your fastest solution
<Slotkenov> remember me?
<dada> jrib: ok I will reboot but if it does not work how can I run a terminal on login screen? ctrl+alt_t ?
<jrib> dada: I can't imagine why it would not work
<IzzoDizzo> data:reboot will not remount if its not in fstab
<torpet> are there any cheaper alternatives to an x1 carbon which are also a tad smaller?
<torpet> 12-13" range
<dada> ok jrib and IzzoDizzo thanks I will reboot for now. See you in a few minutes
<binary_glitch> I got a new wifi adapter (upgrade) and it wasn't auto-recognized so I installed Ndiswrapper per an online tutorial, so that I could use the windows driver to make it work... it didn't work, now I just want to go back to the old one but it doesn't work either... I did apt-get remove ndiswrapper and others I installed and rebooted still not recognized... what do I do to get the original wifi settings and driver(s) back?
<bazhang> torpet, ##hardware for that
<torpet> bazhang,
<Leolo_3> how do I install the latest firefox in ubunutu 10?
<Leolo_3> hardmode; this is in fact a fitpc
<torpet> bazhang: will do
<torpet> sorry for my lousy typing
<jman074> is it possible to put different pictures on the other desktops
<jman074> ?
<Leolo_3> Linux ubuntu-fitpc2 2.6.31-34-fitpc2 #5 SMP Thu Jan 7 13:49:08 IST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Slotkenov> Hey, when I suspend my laptop running 12.04 it immediately wakes up. I was told to disable wake on lan in my bios, I have no such function in my bios though. What would you suggest?
<Leolo_3> slot : same thing happens to me.  but if I close the cover, it stays asleep
<Slotkenov> Leolo_3: havn't tried that, give me a minute.
<dada> Yes it worked! Thank you both again.
<Slotkenov> Leolo_3: That doesn't work for me unfortunately
<dada> Should I mount isos on the /mnt dir?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135230/different-background-or-wallpaper-per-workspace-ubuntu-12-04  jman074
<Slotkenov> Anyone with experience on suspend issues?
<Tex_Nick> Slotkenov:  sometimes in bios "wake on lan" is called WOL
<Tecan> does anyone know how to fix the jack issue ?
<dada> Slotkenov: I have no option for hibernate.
<Leolo_3> tex : i don't see hw that would be an issue.  WoL requires a special packet to wake up, not just random ethernet frames
<bizhanMona> HI all, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my system for the first time. Then I typed "sudo apt-get update" and I got the following errors:  pastebin.com/T3NffkT4   any idea please? thanks
<Slotkenov> Tex_Nick: thanx, but that option is not there either
<Juest> .
<Tex_Nick> Leolo_3:  ok, thanks for the heads-up there ;)
<coolroot> my firestarter keep gettin response from an ip with xmpp-client unknown is it safe!?
<Leolo_3> tex : ... i was hoping you'd contradict me :-)
<Leolo_3> anyway, I have a very very basic question: how do I tell what package installed a file ?
<jman074> errrrrrrrrr
<Tex_Nick> Leolo_3:  LOL ... nope ... i wasn't thinking about the "magic packett" ;-)
<qwertyomen> bizhanMona:are you just using internet sources or is it still trying to use the cd?
<Leolo_3> ... the answer seems to be dlocate
<dada> !patience
<pierre__> bonjour, serait il possible d'avoir de l'aide ?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<binary_glitch> What do I do to get the original wifi settings and driver(s) back in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<hd1> where's normal.mod supposed to be in grub?
<bizhanMona> qwertyomen: Just internet at this time
<Leolo_3> pierre : oui, il serait possible.  mais en premier, il faut posser une question.  idealement en anglais pour avoir de l'aide des experts
<qwertyomen> bizhanMona: almost looks like the internet cuts out while it searches...
<ehoover> Could someone point me in the direction of the correct channel for problems with the build farm?
<bizhanMona> qwjertyomen: that is possiblity since we have seen lot us of network issue, thank you so much, let me look into the network issue.
<qwertyomen> bizhanMona: hope that helps. otherwise it could be getting a different mirror
<err-or_> hi, why is this??? :D i tar a whole os and then restore it, some of the permissions are f*cked up... tar -cvpzf & restore it will cause strange permissions... for example /var/cache/man is owned by proxy:root not by man:root. what happened?
<Gi0va> hi all
<bizhanMona> qwertyomen: if it is different mirror, that means my configuration is wrong??
<Gi0va> i have a problem during lightdm startup
<Rokas_Person> what
<qwertyomen> bizhanMona: It could just mean finding a closer mirror that's all :D
<Gi0va> it show only the wallpaper but anythings else load
<bizhanMona> qwertyomen: thanks so much
<boot13> Hello. Installing 12.04 x64, getting "unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Out of ideas.
<Leolo_3> err-or : are you sure the users have the same UID?
<binary_glitch> What do I do to get the original WiFi settings and driver(s) back in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS after installing then removing Ndiswrapper?
<binary_glitch> pierre, qu'est-ce que vous avez besoin d'aide?
<qwertyomen> bizhanMona: no prob let me know if you find an answer
<qwertyomen> *the answer...
<Leolo_3> glitch : il est parti...
<tun> hi
<err-or_> Leolo_3: im sure. same /etc/passwd same /etc/groups. i restore in a live system, same os version. eg. ubuntu 12.04
<spok> can you test mplayer? "mplayer /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/drip.ogg". Mine just hangs
<tun> hello
<Leolo_3> err-or : can you verify that the UID:GID of the file/dir in question is the same on both sides?
<dada> hello tun
<Synx|hm> What do i need to do to change my LUKs encryption cipher in 12.10?
<binary_glitch> ah ok merci, Leolo_3
<tun> dada: do you know about ubuntu ??
<err-or_> Leolo_3: i'd have to look. i was in a rush today restoring our telephony machine. and this happened. no mysql started up no postfx worked...
<tun> can anyone teach me linux??
<err-or_> tun: the whole thing?
<binary_glitch> tun it will take time but I could help get you started...
<tun> err-or_: if you can, or else teach me as much as you can
<belgianguy> tun: I'd say, try a LiveUSB and reboot from your USB, and then you can 'try without installing'
<tun> binary_glitch: really? that will be great
<Timbo> I'm on amd64. When I install libsdl1.2debian:i386, everything is fine except I don't have a /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libSDL.so symlink why not?
<tun> belgianguy: how??
<err-or_> Timbo: why would you do this?
<binary_glitch> ubuntu is a good place to start if you're looking to ease your way in... but linux is something that just takes time to get good at using
<Timbo> err-or_: so I can cross compile for i386
<ascorbic> binary_glitch: I don't think that's true at all
<tun> binary_glitch: so, where to start?
<binary_glitch> let me try to get an aswer to my question and them we can pm and I'll give you some pointers and links to easy to understand guides to some things you'll find invaluable to know...
<tun> binary_glitch: qvan you tell me step by step??
<ascorbic> tun: Have you ever install Windows?
<spok> guys, please run mplayer in your terminal on a small ogg, is it hanged after command: "mplayer /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/drip.ogg" ?
<ascorbic> *installed
<spok> or plays normally?
<tun> binary_glitch: ok
<binary_glitch> What do I do to get the original WiFi settings and driver(s) back in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<tun> ascorbic:  i have
<err-or_> tun: first boot up a live cd
<ascorbic> tun: Installing Linux is actually easier. It's just a little bit different. You should just try it and come back if you have problems.
<tun> binary_glitch: i don't know
<tun> err-or_: ok
<Pici> !guide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<Pici> er
<Pici> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tun> ascorbic: i am using now..ubuntu 12.04 lts
<binary_glitch> tun look up unetbootin... and LILI
<tun> !guide
<tun> binary_glitch:  what??
<ascorbic> tun: So then you're already using Linux... you need to be more specific about what you need help understanding
<Pici> tun: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<panorain> can someone help me with a dual boot and grub 2?
<qwertyomen> panorain: what's up
<binary_glitch> they will automatically install a 'live linux' on a usb thumb drive that you can boot into without having to actually install linux on your hard-drive... this allows you to try it first
<panorain> qwertyomen can I send you a pm I have it written out very well about 1.5 pages
<Afflicto> holstein: I was able to boot the previous kernel and i got my internet now. Should I just do that every time? :\
<tun> ascorbic: ok my friend, I just use linux..but I don't know how to keep moving
<tun> Pici: thanks
<binary_glitch> if all you want to do is basic stuff like checking email, and facebooking and writing office documents and what not linux is easier than windows
<panorain> quertyomen I am trying to run 2 harddrives 1 os on each 12.10 on the first slitaz4 on the second
<ascorbic> tun: Well, if someone asked you to teach them Windows, what would you say?
<tun> ascorbic: I have read some basic stuff, like- apt-get,cp,sudo
<qwertyomen> panorain: are you trying to add an entry to GRUB?
<tun> so on
<holstein> Afflicto: well, you know what the issue is.. what would i do? maybe just boot that kernel for now, since i dont reboot very often any... and just see if an upgrade fixes the issue
<ascorbic> tun: So you're trying to learn the command-line?
<panorain> quertyomen grub picks it up already but fails to load is
<tun> ascorbic: I would say hey click this; click that and i will tell them about what are the purpose
<tun> ascorbic: I believe so my friend
<panorain> quertyomen it fails to load the second hd
<Afflicto> holstein: ok so I'll stick with this old kernel untill the next ubuntu update comes along and test again
<tun> ascorbic: the reason I am asking you guys is my brother told me to study or master linux
<panorain> quertyomen I installed slitaz initally as a sole os on 1 drive
<ascorbic> tun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<anvo> Hi all! Anybody uses "crocodoc"...? Firefox is giving me "script errors"...
<tun> I have no idea where to start
<holstein> Afflicto: you can remove the kernel that is not working.. but id just wait a bit
<qwertyomen> panorain: haha fun stuff! :D
<panorain> quertyomen I now installed another drive as primary with 12.10
<binary_glitch> tun, just google unetbootin download and install it and then I'll walk you through installing a trial of linux that has no hard-drive commitments and from there you can install to your hard-drive if you want to
<ascorbic> tun: Any particular reason? Do you want to write software or something like that?
<panorain> quertyomen I know I have been reading grub
<holstein> tun: start with a live CD.. start using linux and get specific questions.. and search for answers
<SuperLag> If I've used chsh to change my default shell to zsh, why when I log in again... does $SHELL still show /bin/bash ?
<panorain> quertyomen I started feeling overwhelmed
<tun> binary_glitch: now i am using from ubuntu my friend
<Afflicto> holstein: alright, thanks again :)
<binary_glitch> oh your already using it....
<qwertyomen> panorain: your already further than me, I'm still using tools like easybcd to cheat my way out lol
<tun> ascorbic: Yes, I do want to write software
<binary_glitch> okay how is it so far?
<tun> holstein: ok my friend
<panorain> qwertyomen thank you for your help though I appreciate it
<boot13> any ideas? "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<binary_glitch> tun what langs do you know
<tun> why i can not use apt-get in mac terminal?
<bekks> tun: Because mac doesnt support apt-get while linux does.
<tun> binary_glitch: I do know a little bit about C
<qwertyomen> panorain: just wish I could help you more, still my first year of really digging into linux :D
<holstein> tun: also, maybe a general linux channel.. maybe #ubuntu-beginners
<binary_glitch> apt-get is a debian tool, you need an os based on debian
<binary_glitch> to use apt-get
<panorain> quertyomen fair enough I have an email sent out also
<binary_glitch> mac is not \
<qwertyomen> panorain: coolio
<tun> binary_glitch:  so what use?
<binary_glitch> okay, I know c++
<panorain> quertyomen what is that tool you mentioned
<ascorbic> tun: If you want to write software, you're going to need to learn by reading documentation. You can learn Linux/Ubuntu the same way.
<qwertyomen> panorain: do a google search of easybcd
<panorain> quertyomen ok
<qwertyomen> painorain I think it's just windows based though...
<tun> can't get into #ubuntu-biginners
<binary_glitch> use a Debian based Linux Distrobution such as Debian it's self, Ubuntu or one of it's numerous variants, however know that most Linux Distros have an equivelant tool to apt-get
<truexfan81> i see from the topic 10.04 is still supported, when does it reach eol?
<hd1> tun, try ubuntu-beginners?
<xangua> !lucid | truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<tun> binary_glitch: so how can I download file using comand lines in mac?
<truexfan81> xangua: just tell me lol bots are on the ignore list
<tun> hd1: i tried doesn't work out
<xangua> truexfan81: that is really a bad idea
<binary_glitch> tun, idk anything about mac os'es
<tun> binary_glitch: ok my friend
<jman074> i installed ubuntu alongside windows from my usb however it does not advance past the boot sceen
<HarvesterOfBeer> I'm having trouble with "too many open files"
<binary_glitch> if you mean your running ubuntu on mac hardware than that doesn't matter much
<tun> binary_glitch: when somebody told you learn linux what wold you do my friend?
<HarvesterOfBeer> I believe I've set the ulimits correctly, but errors keep happening
<xangua> tun got any ubuntu support question¿
<xangua> have*
<HarvesterOfBeer> anybdoy handly with that stuff?
<tun> xangua: like what?
<qwertyomen> panorain: this is what I've found for a grub customizer
<binary_glitch> install linux and play with it untill i broke it then try to fix it, if I fail repeat
<k1l_> !ot | binary_glitch tun
<ubottu> binary_glitch tun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tun> binary_glitch: that's is? so linux is not a programing language??
<jman074> i installed ubuntu alongside windows from my usb however it does not advance past the boot sceen
<Rokkross> jman074: What do you see?
<qwertyomen> panorain: oops here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183
<Rokkross> If it's just a blank screen that just shuts off after a while it might be a problem with KMS.
 * Synx|hm gets 'how to identify a troll' from the bookshelf
<qwertyomen> * Syn|hm: haha!
<jman074> starts with starting load fallback gra[hics devices and ends with stopping save kernal messages and its a list with all ok's
<binary_glitch> tun no, it's an operating system that comes with support for many programming languages by default... but these guys are right this discussion does not belong here ... I'll pm you.
<dada> why unity does not minimize the applications? pretty annoying
<Rokkross> dada: If you don't like Unity, get rid of it.
<Rokkross> Also I'm pretty sure you can minimize apps in Unity, though I haven't used it in a while.
<xangua> dada: the minimize button minimize, yes
<ascorbic> dada: And tell Canonical it's horrible. I'm sure they haven't heard it enough. (Really.)
<dada> yes from the minimize button yes it does it
<Rokkross> They're going to hear a lot more once they use that new display server built around Unity.
<dada> I meant from the unity icons
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> mimmo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Rokkross> Mainly from other *buntu spins I bet
<tun> binary_glitch: how to pm you?
<Rokkross> Wait...how does !list imply you're looking for warez?
 * Rokkross pokes ubottu
<jman074>  i installed ubuntu alongside windows from my usb however it doesnt get past the boot screen. the screen starts with "starting load fallback graphics devices" and ends with "stopping save kernal messages" and its a list with all ok's
<genii-around> !it | mimmo
<ubottu> mimmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<binary_glitch> tun idk what IRC client you're using, but most likley if you'r trying to find how to talk to me look to your left (for most graphical IRC clients)
<binary_glitch> and you should see my nick there... click on it
<tun> binary_glitch: I am using isrri
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> mimmo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jman074>  i installed ubuntu alongside windows from my usb however it doesnt get past the boot screen. the screen starts with "starting load fallback graphics devices" and ends with "stopping save kernal messages" and its a list with all ok's
<Rokkross> jman074: Try not to repeat yourself too often.
<ha55an> Hi, I have a question about ldap authentication, if i enable it, will the users be added to /etc/passwd?
<Rokkross> I realize that it's a busy channel, but someone will help you eventually.
<SubCool> Ok- histo you around?
<Stdedos> does this command look legit? "sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile.txt -a -v -p sh -c 'cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install'"
<Rokkross> "legit"
<Rokkross> Well any command that does anything is legitimate.
<SubCool> And if anyone else can help. i got paste my grub boot issues.. Found out - i dont have a grub issue, I believe my computer is having an issue finding my /home directory
<Rokkross> A fork bomb is legitimate; that doesn't mean you should run one :P
<Stdedos> Yeah, you know what I mean Rokkross
<Stdedos> I want to time the compilation of my kernel, without being interrupted all the time for a password
<Stdedos> or having no rights
<Stdedos> Rokkross: (Btw, how can you create a fork bomb?? :P )
<Rokkross> I am not posting a fork bomb in the channel. There are a lot of new users here who might want to try it.
<qwertyomen> names
<qwertyomen> haha oops
<oliverp> Is it unwise to run apt-get remove --purge gnome* if I want to get rid of everything GUI-related from my server?
<ascorbic> Stdedos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<elisa87> Why do I receive these lines after I write source ~/.bashrc ???? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594092/ is there anything wrong?
<Stdedos> ascorbic: does this look legit to you? " sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile.txt -a -v -p sh -c 'cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install' "
<Stdedos> Can I achieve my purpose?
<tun> exit
<tun> quit
<Synx|hm> tun: add a /
<tun> oops thanks
<Synx|hm> ok ok maybe not a troll, sry
<tables> what's the best video recording program on ubuntu?
<holstein> tables: "best" is a matter of opinion.. i would just search the repos and try some.. kdenlive is quite popular
<holstein> tables: you can record video in something as simple as cheese
<holstein> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 355 kB
<holstein> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1687 kB, installed size 4679 kB
<Vin100|Home> join #skyprivate
<qwertyomen> just rebuilt my grub... wish me luck :D
<jman074> i could use help getting past the boot screen
<binary_glitch> What do I do to get the original WiFi settings and driver(s) back in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<bekks> binary_glitch: Restore the settings you changed and remove the drivers you installed additionally. Then reinstall the drivers you replaced.
<binary_glitch> jman074, where does it stick?
<binary_glitch> but idk what dirvers where installed in the first place, when I first installed it just worked out of the box...
<binary_glitch> but then I ...
<SubCool> And if anyone else can help. i got paste my grub boot issues.. Found out - i dont have a grub issue, I believe my computer is having an issue finding my /home directory
<tsg> hi, when i install ubuntu server via pxe on a dell blade the installe asks me about the partitioning. when i start the installer on a test-vm the install works unattended without a problem
<binary_glitch> I got a new wifi adapter (upgrade) and it wasn't auto-recognized so I installed Ndiswrapper per an online tutorial, so that I could use the windows driver to make it work... it didn't work, now I just want to go back to the old one but it doesn't work either... I did apt-get remove ndiswrapper and others I installed and rebooted still not recognized...
<binary_glitch> pasted form my original question
<gillettejm> binary: back your stuff up and reinstall.  it is probably the quickest way.
<gillettejm> otherwise you are going to have to do some research.
<binary_glitch> okay how can I back up my current programs? and is there a way to pick and choose which ones I backup so I don't backup any wifi stuff that may be the source of my problems
<binary_glitch> ?
<gillettejm> back up your home folder mainly
<binary_glitch> I've tried research my friend google-fu isn't playing very nice right now lol
<gillettejm> it should have all of your personal customizations in there
<genii-around> binary_glitch: Did you remove references to the original adapter in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   ?
<genii-around> eg: You may be trying to make wlan0 work when the device is wlan1
<Stdedos> Does this command looks ok? " sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sh -c 'cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install' "
<binary_glitch> it's me not using the right search terms I know but ... it's kinda like you have to know the solution to ask the right question sometimes, and if I knew, I wouldn't be aking ya know
<tun> binary_glitch: i am back, you know what after i upgrade ubuntu i can't use my mouse pad
<binary_glitch> no not unless it was an automatic thing installing Ndiswrapper does
<gillettejm> see what interfaces are available with ifconfig
<Koro76> Looking for some help with gmountiso
<elplatt> why would apt-get update give me a 404 error for a url not in my sources.list?
<Koro76> Anyone here experienced with gmountiso?
<binary_glitch> kk just a sec afk to take care of something brb
<Stdedos> Does this command looks ok? " sudo /usr/bin/time -o /home/stdedos/Documents/Full_compile_execv.txt -a -v -p sh -c 'cd /usr/src/linux-3.2.39-dev/ && sudo make clean && sudo make && sudo make modules_install && sudo make install' "
<genii-around> elplatt: Perhaps it's a URL which is in a PPA file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    directory
<bekks> Stdedos: What are you trying to do?
<Stdedos> Time my kernel compilation
<Stdedos> bekks: *
<SubCool> And if anyone else can help. i got paste my grub boot issues.. Found out - i dont have a grub issue, I believe my computer is having an issue finding my /home directory
<shojo> where can i find the settings folder for xchat ?
<gillettejm> Do you get a login prompt SubCool?
<SubCool> gillettejm, no-
<Stdedos> bekks: So, what do you think?
<gillettejm> do you mean your home partition cannot be mounted?
<SubCool> gillettejm, i get the ubuntu crank-
<SubCool> gillettejm, im guesing- - i have no idea. i just know its a grub issue
<bekks> Stdedos: I'd just issue make clean && make ... & ... into a script, and then call: time sudo myscript.sh
<binary_glitch> okay so you where saying to ifconfig... did that as I siad, my old adapter is not detected... only the difault loop-back (lo) and my eithernet... eth0...
<elplatt> genii-around, good guess, but sources.list.d is empty. the mirrors were in sources.list but have been commented out
<Stdedos> Will I avoid multiple password entering?
<binary_glitch> both the new and old wifi adapters are usb if that helps
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, this time I'm here with a dbus problem. Over in the #dbus channel, nobody is awake, maybe someone here has good dbus knowledge?
<gillettejm> binary: what type of wireless adapter have you got?
<gillettejm> do you know which module it uses?
<binary_glitch> also sysinfo and hw-list don't see it either
<jman074>  i installed ubuntu alongside windows from my usb however it doesnt get past the boot screen. the screen starts with "starting load fallback graphics devices" and ends with "stopping save kernal messages" and its a list with all ok's
<genii-around> elplatt: Might be cached addresses in /var/lib/apt/lists
<binary_glitch> it's a belkin ... geting more info
<avcomp> #php
<binary_glitch> F9L1001v1 is the model nu
<gillettejm> use lsusb and see what it says
<Stdedos> bekks: Sorry for flooding you, but ... Will I avoid multiple password entering?
<binary_glitch> lsusb output: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 050d:615a Belkin Components F7D4101 / F9L1101 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM4323]
<gillettejm> so it is a broadcom...
<bekks> Stdedos: Yes. You will have to enter it one time only.
<gillettejm> technically
<binary_glitch> well the relevant part anyways
<Stdedos> bekks: thanks! I can now enjoy my bath time :)
<CazyArsMut> ok so this current nick name is my official master nick name now? crazyarsmut?
<Stdedos> All have a eventfull evening!
<binary_glitch> I guess
<SubCool>   gillettejm sorry, idk if ur talking to me
<binary_glitch> should I google something with ubuntu brodcom driver?
<CazyArsMut> so why do i still see my IP? - help me cloak?
<gillettejm> binary: broadcoms are a pain in the rear lol.
<CazyArsMut> how do i find my account name?
<bekks> gillettejm: Actually, they do work here for years, flawlessly and stable.
<binary_glitch> it worked outta the box before i fu... sorry messed with it...
<OerHeks> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gillettejm> bekks: until something goes wrong, or sometimes and a kernel update will hose it
<qwertyomen> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<panorain> when I type the following command at terminal ( sudo fdisk -l ) I see one drive with a * under boot
<bekks> panorain: That * is irreleavnt nowadays.
<dsprc> i pulled down a kernel update and it killed X again. this is a constantly reoccuring issue and if someone could help sort it out and mitigate (or avoid) this in the future id be most grateful
<elplatt> what is the difference between source.ist and sources.list?
<jrib> elplatt: where do you see "source.ist"?  Looks like a typo
<elplatt> source.list i mean
<jrib> elplatt: where do you see "source.list"?  Looks like a typo
<elplatt> in etc apt
<jrib> elplatt: looks like a typo; that file doesn't normally exist
<dsprc> alternatively, if anyone knows a method to convert or edit .odf files from the console so i can finish a report for school that'd suffice too
<elplatt> thanks!
<avcomp_> This is the only server that I can get help in... how to register so that I can use other irc channels?
<jrib> !register | avcomp_
<ubottu> avcomp_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<whiteruby> elplatt: you can always use dpkg -S filepath to see if file is part of a package
<avcomp_> ahhh " !register " I will try that .. You guys are awsome.
<avcomp_> maybe problem lies in me not getting the E-mail....
<adamx> Can anyone steer me in the correct direction with my Samba isue?
<adamx> issue*
<SubCool> And if anyone else can help. i got paste my grub boot issues.. Found out - i dont have a grub issue, I believe my computer is having an issue finding my /home directory
<avcomp_> maybe mysql chennel is blocked for some reason...
<dsprc> well i've X up... again :) still looking for help so i dont have to do console voodo after every update though
<moistcherry> my dual boot with windows 7 isn't working...
<avcomp_> moistcherry , what is the sequence on install
<moistcherry> can anyone walk me through it?
<corvax> I'm looking to download an old version of vsftpd, (vsftpd 2.3.4) is there an easy way to do that with apt-get?
<moistcherry> windows 1st, ubuntu 11.10 2nd
<gillettejm> moistcherry: Lucky you (assuming the windows side has failed) lol
<moistcherry> yeah I believe I'd set it up from Windows
<avcomp_> what is not working with it.. do you see GRUB menu?
<dsprc> moistcherry: or does it boot straight to windows without showing anything?
<panorain> bekks can I ask you why grub sees my slitaz distro but it error messeges tons then the boot fails
<moistcherry> the menu comes up at startup...
<moistcherry> brb going plug in
<avcomp_>  moistcherry: No windows Option?
<avcomp_> I really like GRUB boot repair :> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<avcomp_> it has helped me out alot
<dsprc> avcomp_: i really like lilo so i dont have to grub boot repair ;)
<dsprc> is there a way to instruct the installer not to proceed with grub and to just pull in lilo instead?
<moistcherry> ook...
<afflicto-laptop> Hello everyone
<moistcherry> when I boot up I get a choice between the two...
<moistcherry> Win/Ubuntu
<moistcherry> and when I choose Ubuntu I get an error message that says something like there's no file there
<arcsky> ssh -D x.x.x.x -Nf , how i can do so it listen to an external ip adress?
<panorain> Help init: Unable to create device .......
<panorain> udevd[769}: mknod etc etc
<EFlop2> 'sup guise
<martian> I seem to have somehow messed up my python installation while goofing around with various aspects of learning python development. I can no longer run mysql workbench. Is it safe to completely remove python and all its packages?
<afflicto-laptop> What's a good way to install a lamp stack with php 5.4 on ubuntu 12.10?
<panorain> Where is /boot/grub/menu.lst located in 12.10?
<jpds> panorain: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<panorain> jpds do I have to edit both of the files to be able to load my other distro?
<jpds> panorain: No, you have to figure things out in grub.d.
<panorain> jpds is /etc/default/grub the origional backup locale?
<jpds> panorain: No.
<panorain> jpds ok thank you
<jpds> panorain: GRUB has moved on, to GRUB v2.
<panorain> jpds I know I am a noob
<drakedouay> Linux incorrectly believes a file exists. I deleted a file, and now I am attempting to copy a file of the same name to it's old folder. I am getting an error 'cannot overwrite'.... I am not sure how to troubleshoot this
<panorain> jpds I am getting errors when booting my second distro
<Oris> If anyone knows, I'd appreciate some insight. After a downgrade, natty>lucid, I get "perl: Depends: perl-modules (>= 5.10.1-17ubuntu4) but 5.10.1-8ubuntu2 is installed"
<jpds> !downgrade | Oris
<ubottu> Oris: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<jpds> panorain: "errors" is very vague.
<Oris> ah, great, it was suggested here because someone had made a mess of my sources on this server
<Oris> I was told to go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto, and i tried using pinning
<panorain> jpds I am booting into a Kernal vmlinuz-2.6.37-slitaz
<panorain> jpds I am able to only boot into he disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present.
<panorain> keys: Continue to wait, Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<jrib> Oris: you could take that as a last ditch effort, but be prepared to fresh install if things go south
<panorain> jpds init: Unable to create device .......
<panorain> udevd[769}: mknod etc etc
<panorain> pjds udevd errors etc..
<jpds> panorain: Right, so nothing to do with GRUB and nothing fundamentally wrong with your second distro.
<jpds> panorain: and something*
<panorain> jpds ok sorry
<Oris> as far as I can tell, the only error i have now is the perl unmet dependency
<panorain> jpds where should I start looking at problems with the second distro?
<jpds> panorain: In the second distro's channel. :)
<panorain> jpds the second distro HD was moved from primary to secondary
<panorain> jpds aha
<panorain> jpds thank you
<panorain> jpds so grub is working fine then
<jpds> panorain: If it boots the distro, sure.
<panorain> jpds ok thank you
<panorain> jpds after I used all my primary drive space 320GB for 12.10 can I make 12.10 smaller?
<panorain> jpds am I stuck with the full 320 GB partitions now?
 * _goxxsy_ veche ! :-) :D
<dsprc> panorain: if youre using one of the default filesystems (ext2, 3, or 4) you should be able to shrink them
<panorain> dsprc how can I shrink the ext4 filesystem
<panorain> dsprc  can I shrink the drive space with /dev/sda1,2,5 partitions mounted?
<dsprc> panorain: not sure because i dont use them but i _think_ you can just use resize2fs or something like that (beeter get a 2nd opinion on that tho)
<panorain> dsprc ok thank you
<panorain> dsprc so gparted will not work?
<dsprc> panorain: probably best to unmount them as to not bork the journal and gparted may work. not sure. i use xfs which cant be shrunk
<dsprc> so i never looked into it
<panorain> dsprc fair enough thanks
<bsmith093> rm never goes up, right
<belgianguy> hi, with all the hullaballoo about Mir, is there a specific irc channel dedicated to this? or would that be in +1?
<jrib> bsmith093: what does that mean?
<bsmith093> rm -r ao3/ that would  be just like trashing that directory in a gui right
<belgianguy> deleting directories above it
<dsprc> bsmith093: not unless you .. or have it follow symlinks
<bsmith093> yeah  it only goes down, not up
<bsmith093> "rm -r ao3/ that would  be just like trashing that directory in a gui right" so i am correct in thes?
<Fanfy> Can someone help me with an ubuntu problem?
<belgianguy> Fanfy: don't ask to ask :) just ask
<CrazyArseMutt> hello
<kiarespond> Does anyone use RoboCode?
<panorain> dsprc does grub2 anything with grub.cfc ring a bell
<hiptobecubic> I sshd disabled by default?
<hiptobecubic> is*
<maik89> ps3 ita
<panorain> dsprc grug.cfg sorry
<bsmith093> hiptobecubic: yes
<hiptobecubic> bsmith093, sigh...
<panorain> how can I search for the file  grub.cfg  on my harddrive?
<bsmith093> you can ssh out but not in, is what i meant
<dsprc> bsmith093: it it will remove that directory, yes. if you want the ability to "untrash" them look into 'trash-cli'
<Fanfy> Okay uhm well i keep getting a 'problem loading page' error for some reason. And another error as a webpage. I'm wondering why it's happening and how t ofix it
<Fanfy> to fix it*
<Fanfy> it just started happening it never happened before..
<Joupi> panorain : find / -name "grub.cfg" -print
<belgianguy> Fanfy: in a browser?
<Fanfy> Yeah mozilla firefox and chromium
<panorain> Joupi thank you
<Fanfy> It does it in both
<belgianguy> Fanfy: is your network connection active?
<Fanfy> Even with wifi and a wired connection
<Joupi> panorain : no problem (just use sudo with it ;-) )
<Fanfy> Network connection active? What do you mean
<CrazyArseMutt> any ideas about how to get my computer to run faster?  i have a 1.67ghz cpu ion gpu 310m nvidia - 2gbs of ram - and stanard 2.0 usb - oh and an ssd pyro - i have ubuntu running - i was looking for tweaks and ideas anyone might like to share
<belgianguy> Fanfy: what does ifconfig say?
<panorain> Joupi Fair enough
<Fanfy> Uhm...how do I show you it's alot...
<hiptobecubic> What is the correct way to add a kernel option to grub?
<dsprc> !paste | Fanfy
<ubottu> Fanfy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<belgianguy> I use screencloud
<tamaros> anyone know how to make a remote host detach from screen/byobu?
<belgianguy> uploads after button press
<belgianguy> and puts url in clipboard
<hiptobecubic> I'm helping someone who's helping someone who has just installed ubuntu.
<hiptobecubic> They need to add pci=nomsi
<hiptobecubic> I know back in the day it was /etc/grub.cfg or something
<Peyam> Anybody runs xubuntu here?
<belgianguy> hiptobecubic: I'd say do a testrun first
<dsprc> tamaros: ^a ^d ??
<k1l_> Peyam: im sure some do :)
<hiptobecubic> belgianguy, they did. it froze
<CrazyArseMutt> is this working?
<hiptobecubic> some research shows it's a known problem
<Peyam> alt+space doesnt work in chrome (with xubuntu)
<Fanfy> okay so this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594347/
<belgianguy> hiptobecubic: yeah, but editing the file makes it permanent
<Peyam> anyone knows how to fix it
<belgianguy> IIRC you can alter some var when grub loads, and then on reboot it'll reset
<hiptobecubic> belgianguy, well presumably they want it to not freeze each time they use it from now on.
<panorain> Joupi is hd1,msdos1  =  second harddrive first slice?
<belgianguy> ergo, a safety
<Dave77> is there anyway to make apt get use another version of perl?
<Fanfy> It's weird cause it wasn't doing it before when I first had ubuntu I just recently redownloaded it
<jhutchins_wk> hiptobecubic: edit /etc/default/grub the update-grub
<tamaros> dsprc: I'm connected to my desktop remotely, the desktop has a terminal connected also which is screwing up my resolution and I want to kick it off.  ^a ^d would just disconnect my session on the laptop
<hiptobecubic> jhutchins_wk, thank you
<Dave77> my system perl 5.14 is broke complains about strict.pm not found
<panorain> dsprc is second harddrive first slice labeled 'hd1,msdos1
<belgianguy> Fanfy: can you ping www.google.com
<jhutchins_wk> tamaros: Ok.  Are you asking how to do that?
<Fanfy> Ping?
<Fanfy> huh?
<tamaros> jhutchins_wk: yes
<belgianguy> "ping www.google.com"
<belgianguy> without ""
<jhutchins_wk> tamaros: disconnect, then screen -d -x
<dsprc> panorain: youre gonna have to get someone else to troubleshoot with you. all lilo on this end.
<Fanfy> uhm no.
<Fanfy> Maybe this error code would help?
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: Actually the quotes are ok.
<panorain> dsprc alright thank you
<belgianguy> jhutchins_wk: but not needed
<hiptobecubic> How does one interrupt grub to allow modifying the options ?
<Fanfy> I get this for a web page instead sometimes like if I enter www.google.com I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594360/
<GeO> hey guys
<k1l_> hiptobecubic: shift
 * hiptobecubic doesn't have an ubuntu machine to look at
<dsprc> panorain: my only experience with grub is removing the damned thing :)
<GeO> is there a way to see when a file has been accessed the last time ?
<belgianguy> Fanfy: I had something similar, ubuntu still "saw" my network interfaces
<hiptobecubic> k1l_, just shift? Nothing else?
<belgianguy> but they didn't work anymore
<panorain> dsprc fair enough
<k1l_> hiptobecubic: yep
<GeO> actually I have a folder with a lot of files, and I want to delete all that haven't been used for a month
<Fanfy> It works once in a while but it gets really annoying when it doesn't...
<hiptobecubic> k1l_,
<hiptobecubic> k1l_, sorry. Yes ok :)
<Fanfy> like right now I can be on facebook, but not google. Or go on gaiaonline and not google. Or some other website it varies sometimes facebook dies.
<bekks> GeO: find . -type f -atime 28
<belgianguy> Fanfy: that's not normal, I'd say get some wireshark data
<jhutchins_wk> hiptobecubic: Pretty much any key should halt it, esc or tab
<belgianguy> but that's maybe a bridge too far
<Fanfy> It does it with wireless internet and through an ethernet cord
<GeO> thanks :)
<Fanfy> whats wireshark?
<domo1> is ppa down?
<belgianguy> Fanfy: wireshark is a network traffic analyzing tool
<k1l_> domo1: depends on the ppa. and that is better to ask the ppa maintainer
<hiptobecubic> Fanfy, it is a program for inspecting network traffic packet
<hiptobecubic> traffic and individual packets*
<jhutchins_wk> Fanfy: You've picked up some bad java somewhere.
<Fanfy> Soo what will it do? I mean I don't get why I should use it o.o'' is it a program or what
<Fanfy> How do I get rid of this 'java' o.o
<GeO> bekks and to remove the result of the command, I must use a pipe right ? Like find . -type f -atime 28 | rm
<dsprc> tamaros: ^a a d
<jhutchins_wk> Fanfy: You're running chrome, right?
<Fanfy> And I just used the ubuntu os disk my friend used the last time he put ubuntu on my computer. It didn't do this before...
<Fanfy> No firefox I downloaded the chrome one to see if it did the same and it does..
<bekks> GeO: find . -type f -atime 28 -exec echo "will execute rm on {}" \;
<belgianguy> Fanfy: they may both use a plugin that's bad
<Fanfy> Well I don't get it though it didn't do this the last time I had ubuntu. Although it did do some weird stuff when I was on the internet...like redirecting me to a random add site or something....
<Fanfy> And it's the same disk I used last time
<jhutchins_wk> Fanfy: I'd try uninstalling any java packages you have, possibly remove /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja  (Can't be sure that won't break something.
<jhutchins_wk> Fanfy: Is this a live CD?
<Fanfy> It's the file from online that you get..
<Fanfy> A live CD? what's that?
<belgianguy> Fanfy: try to keep it to sudo apt purge and remove as most as possible
<belgianguy> freestyling with rm can break things
<Fanfy> So I do sudo apt purge? o.o that doesn't sound pleasant you know sounds like it's gonna kill my poor computer lol
<belgianguy> Fanfy: only execute commands you know what they'll do
<dsprc> Fanfy: maybe your router is mis/maliciously configured and sending your requests to a bogus dns server
<belgianguy> where'd the Java bit come from?
<belgianguy> I missed that
<Fanfy> .__. okay so purge is out as so is every other command cause i have no idea how to use ubuntu yet I'm sadly stuck with it...
<satonio> hi
<satonio> how the hell i resize a window that is extremely large (high) ?
<Fanfy> And I don't think it's my router. It's brand new a week old, works fine with the xbox 360 and my aunts phone and tv...it's just my laptop that has issues
<satonio> i can't even see its top to right click and then resize
<k1l_> satonio: myabe try to shove it down with holding alt-key and use the mouse
<satonio> it worked, ty
<Fanfy> I'm thinking it's Ubuntu...really since the day I got it's been against me...o.o''
<jrib> GeO: you may want +28 instead of exactly 28
<GeO> ahhhh
<GeO> I knew there was something wrong there
<Fanfy> So is there like no way to fix this? Cause I have no idea how to do anything x.x
<GeO> thanks
<dsprc> satonio: you can also use alt+spacebar (assuming the feature is still used in unity) and itll pop up a menu as well
<GeO> can you explain how the "rm" command is achieved with this : find . -type f -atime 28 -exec echo "will execute rm on {}" \;
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: Look at the path to the xml file it's complaining about.
<GeO> because I order an echo but not really a remove...
<serp_> Fanfy: install windows
<Fanfy> serp: trying trying so hard lol I wish I had a valid windows os
<belgianguy> Fanfy: could you link your last error again
<serp_> it came with the laptop
<GeO> ah
<Fanfy> uhm what command was it the web page one or the ifconfig thing
<GeO> it's actually find . -type f -atime 28 -exec rm {}
<dsprc> belgianguy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594347/
<GeO> am I right ?
<GeO> (+28)
<belgianguy> Fanfy: that's your network interfaces
<Fanfy> Not with mine...I didn't get any disk with my laptop
<jhutchins_wk> GeO: You might want to look at the find man page and use the delete option instead of calling RM.
<dsprc> belgianguy: no wait! wrong one
<Fanfy> network interfaces? I'm getting so confused
<Fanfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594360/ this one?
<belgianguy> your localhost, ethernet (wired) eth0, wireless (wlan)
<Fanfy> oooh
<GeO> ah cool, find . -type f -atime +28 -remove
<GeO> right ?
<belgianguy> Fanfy: I'd say remove firefox
<aaa801> i killed a process with ctrl+z the port that was binded to it hasnt been made free, any way to get the port back without restart?
<belgianguy> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<belgianguy> and then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Fanfy> but chrome does it too
<Fanfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594409/
<Fanfy> that the one you wanted?
<hiptobecubic> How does one reenable sshd at boot?
<SecretFire> is it possible to run skyrim through wine?
<jrib> GeO: there's no such thing as "-remove".  You should echo the results like bekks suggested to check you are deleting only what you want to
<GeO> delete*
<belgianguy> Fanfy: no, those are your network interfaces, they seem fine
<Ben64> aaa801: ctrl+z is not "kill"
<genii-around> !appdb | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<k1l_> hiptobecubic: install ssh server. its running on boot
<aaa801> gah, whats it do =/
<Ben64> aaa801: stop
<Ben64> ctrl+c is kill
<aaa801> ctrl+c was non responsive
<belgianguy> hiptobecubic: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-managing-services-with-update-rc-d/
<hiptobecubic> k1l_, ... sudo apt-get install sshd?
<Fanfy> So what do you want I dunno what to send you
<aaa801> sudo lsof -t -i:port to the rescue :)
<Ben64> aaa801: then you can kill it with "kill"
<k1l_> !ssh | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<belgianguy> Fanfy: could you do "which java"?
<jrib> hiptobecubic, belgianguy: you shouldn't use update-rc.d to manage ssh since it's an upstart script
<k1l_> !sshd | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Fanfy> i typed in which java and got nothing
<Fanfy> in the terminal right
<belgianguy> Fanfy: yeah
<aaa801> Ben64, slight issue it wont die http://i.imgur.com/7rrNiCl.png
<Ben64> aaa801: what's the process
<dsprc> hiptobecubic: if you already installed it and it was disabled do 'sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults'
<aaa801> java
<Fanfy> well i did 'java' and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594419/
<jrib> dsprc: you shouldn't use update-rc.d to manage ssh since it's an upstart script
<aaa801> Fanfy, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Fanfy> So I should download that?
<aaa801> its a ppa entry
<aaa801> just follow the guide to get java up
<Ben64> aaa801: try "kill -9 8806"
<aaa801> that worked thanks ben
<Fanfy> uhm...x.x
<aaa801> Fanfy, ?
<Fanfy> i'm so confused...
<aaa801> that guide cannot be simplier
<aaa801> whats soo hard about it
<dsprc> jrib: then what is the "ubuntu way" of managing it with upstart now?
<Fanfy> you'd be surprised...i suck with linux
<Fanfy> well lets see if it works o.o it's taking forever i'll prolly get 'problem loading page'
<Fanfy> oh and there it is! -.-
<jrib> dsprc: well in this case my guess is hiptobecubic never installed openssh-server.  For docs on upstart, see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook .  You need to actually edit files; there's no convenience script or directory structure like with sys-v-init
<Fanfy> i'ma kill my laptop...
<aaa801> it gives you the commands, you can c&p em
<aaa801> :P
<Fanfy> okay here we go..
<Fanfy> well that sucks..
<Fanfy> awesome system program detected error....-.- lovely i love you too computer..
<Joupi> Fanfy: If you are confused about using the system and have a problem that takes more than 2 hours to solve and you don't want to spend the time sorting it out, reinstall all is sometimes easier. Learning will come in time...
<Fanfy> ...i really don't want to wipe my hard drive clean and reinstall ubuntu...
<Joupi> You don't need to wipe out home, just / but that depends on all you have installed on top of the base system
<Fanfy> I just did updates...
<Fanfy> that's all i really installed besides kvirc or whatever this is
<Fanfy> I had 514 updates when I finished downloading the OS
<julian-delphiki> Typical
<Joupi> 2 hours, that's what it takes with updates if you have reasonable net connection
<msev> Guys i installed ubuntu with wubi and now i want to increased the system disk space are those scripts fairly painless or could the f*** everything up?
<Raydiation1> msev: dont use wubi
<Raydiation> wubi is a hack to demo ubuntu
<Gyhy> Hi
<msev> Well now whats done is done i don't want to reinstall everything
<hiptobecubic> msev, go back in time and install it as dual boot, of course
<Gyhy> I have a new Lenovo B570e laptop and need help regarding UEFI
<Gyhy> I can't find anything that indicates it is using UEFI or not, nothing in the BIOS Setup menu
<bcbc2> msev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<Fanfy> I seriously don't want to wait 2 hours either...
<Gyhy> So I have installed Windows 7
<Gyhy> and I checked the hard disk, it says it is an MBR disk
<Gyhy> So this indicates that my Win7 is not booting in UEFI, right?
<jhutchins_wk> Gyhy: Why do you think UEFI is involved?
<Gyhy> I read online that this model is using UEFI
<jhutchins_wk> Gyhy: UEFI replaces the BIOS, so if you have a BIOS menu...
<msev> Bcb2 yea i was lookin at that..is it reliable?
<Gyhy> It is in fact a Setup menu :)
<Gyhy> I'm afraid that if I install Ubuntu as usual I might break my current Windows 7 installation!
<jhutchins_wk> msev: Any time you mess with partitions there's a chance of data loss.  Especially if humans are involved.  Make backups.
<Gyhy> The disk on which Windows7 is installed is an MBR, does that indicate GRUB will boot normally?
<jhutchins_wk> Gyhy: Yes.
<bekks> Gyhy: No.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: ?
<kalenjohnson> haha
<Gyhy> Yes or No??!
<bekks> The disk label type does not indicate anything about grub.
<Fanfy> well the java thing may have worked....maybe not sure yet
<bcbc2> msev: it creates a new copy - so you can test it fully without risk to the original
<ylli> what time i don't time this
<Fanfy> nope nevermind...
<bcbc2> !tab | msev
<ubottu> msev: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: mbr is not a partition label, it stands for Master Boot Record, which is where both grub and the windows bootloader store their bootstrap code.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: I do know what a MBR is pretty well.
<kalenjohnson> Usually Grub loads instead of MBR. MBR loads then it sort of ignores anything but Windows, doesn't it?
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: And the existance of an MBR does not indicate anything about grub
<kalenjohnson> *if MBR loads
<bekks> kalenjohnson: No. Grub is loaded from the MBR, in a perfect setup.
<k1l_> kalenjohnson: mbr is not the windows loader
<kalenjohnson> my bad
<jhutchins_wk> The MBR may contain lilo, grub, or windows bootloader code.  It is not a bootloader but a Record (that's what the R stands for).
<msev> I'm typing from the phone..otherwise i know the tab trick :)..Do some of u guys use cinamon or are u hardcore unity fans?
<Gyhy> Does booting from an MBR indicates that the PC can boot in BIOS/Legacy mode?
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: Correct. It may contain, there is no indication that it does, and thus there is no indication that grub will work correctly.
<k1l_> msev: for cinnamon support see the mint support. for chat about what is best or what people use see #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<jhutchins_wk> Gyhy: Yes.  It means it probably can't boot in any other mode.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Except this is the standard, normal configuration that grub works under.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: You are very confused.
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: This question is whether UEFI is involved, and with this setup it clearly is not.
<bcbc2> msev: it's more so my nick is highlighted and I don't miss your message
<Gyhy> Can I say now that my PC does NOT use UEFI, then?
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: I am not. :) I am just pointing out that the existance of an MBR does not indicate that grub actually will work correctly.
<jhutchins_wk> Gyhy: Yes.
<onto> Hi! I am using ubuntu 12.04 and I want one of my C++ programs to emit an audible beep; how do I do it?
<Gyhy> but according to the following page, my laptop DOES support UEFI! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_HDD_in_EFI_mode
<jhutchins_wk> Gyhy: Perhaps more pertinent is whether the partition table is MSDOS style or GPT, but I think you can be assured that it's not GPT.
<onto> I tried the ncurses beep function to no avail
<onto> I can hear a beep when I do echo -ne "\007" > /dev/tty1 on the command line
<k1l_> onto: un-blacklist the beep
<Gyhy> So do you suggest installing the Ubuntu x32 version as I used to do on my previous PCs??
<kalenjohnson> Gyhy, what is your laptop?
<k1l_> Gyhy: if your hardware can go with 64bit, go with 64bit
<kostkon> onto, check libcanberra
<Gyhy> Lenovo B570e , Core i3, 4G RAM
<k1l_> Gyhy: go with 64bit
<kalenjohnson> I agree with k1l_, mineaswell go with 64-bit
<Gyhy> I tried to boot 12.04 x64 from CD but I get Kernel Panic!!
<k1l_> Gyhy: try the 12.04.2 iso
<Gyhy> First I got the message "Error: 'prefix' is not set"
<k1l_> Gyhy: and if its not booting try:
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Gyhy
<ubottu> Gyhy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gyhy> OK, I'll go download 12.04.2 and try again..
<Gyhy> 3 hours, 11 minutes remaining!
<msev> If i gksudo some app it has the ability to save files on "host drive" (wubi)...is it possible to make that a global setting?
<zimzum77> what up kids!!   gots a question, why when i'm on the internet my cou jumps so crazily??
<zimzum77> cpu*
<zimzum77> just internet tho
<bcbc2> msev: you should have access to the /host without requiring sudo
<Raydiation> msev: what do you mean?
<Raydiation> what do you want to do
<zimzum77> i wonder if there is a way to settle it down, it gets so laggy
<Gyhy> When my laptop boots older ubuntu livecds normally, does that prove it supports booting in legacy mode?
<bekks> Gyhy: No. It proves that it supports booting a CD.
<msev> It does not allow me to copy things to host
<Raydiation> msev: what is host
<Raydiation>  / ?
<bcbc2> msev: works fine on mine
<onto> Hi! How do I make a beep from a c++ program? I tried ncurses beep(), std::cout << '\a' and none of them work. However, when I do echo -ne "\007" > /dev/tty1 on the terminal, it produces a beep :\
<Raydiation> onto:
<Raydiation>  #c++
<msev> By host i mean windows disk
<Raydiation> msev: where is your windows disk mounted
<k1l_> msev: wubi is very difficult to support. most helpers recommend to go for a real native installation
<msev> What do you mean by that?
<Raydiation> msev: type in: mount
<one> Why cant I download the kernel package for lucid using apt-get source?
<Iruian> *Wave* I've run across an interesting issue with a raid 1 setup on a file server I'm working, where there must have encrypted portions of an old install that I didn't realize were there until now. I've ended up with this mess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594496/ any way out without wiping / starting over?
<onto> Raydiation: this seems to be an os-specific issue
<msev> Raydiation: can't atm i'm not at my computer
<one> what is the deal?
<Raydiation> msev: you generally dont want to copy stuff where you cant copy it, id recommend to install ubuntu normally though
<one> Ubuntu: What is the deal with the kernel?
<agilevic> hello all
<julian-delphiki> !patience | one
<ubottu> one: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<agilevic> suppose you are building a virtual machine with a pre-configured ubuntu system to give people to try your software. is file system encryption coupled with disabling single user mode and grub sufficient to protect from unauthorized access to files? in other words, if it where a physical hardware, how to protect files access even if someone could mount the drive into another machine?
<Raydiation> agilevic: encrypt everything and lock the door well
<agilevic> Raydiation: I want to leave the door open ;)
<LittleFool> Hello, I just uninstalled a program witch I compiled by myself. now i want to use the package version but i always get "no such file or dir" when i try to use the command
<julian-delphiki> agilevic: if they have physical access nothing is safe, imo
<agilevic> julian-delphiki: one would need to be able to to reset the root's password then boot into the system and su - to the protected user. how could you reset the root's password (other than guessing it) if the file system is encrypted?
<julian-delphiki> brute force :)
<julian-delphiki> or, depends on how you're encrypting the FS
<dsprc> agilevic: you could do some form of homomorphic crypto but then you would need bruce schneier, not a live cd :)
<agilevic> julian-delphiki, dsprc: if brute force is the only way then I am OK with the solution
<agilevic> julian-delphiki: what file system encryption methods are out there?
<Juest> Where i can find xscreensaver support?
<Forgone> when your booted into a persistent live usb, how do you save files to be persistent?
<Juest> Forgone: you can't
<Forgone> ??
<Juest> officially you can't but there's hack
<Juest> but idk about dat hack
<Forgone> well then what's the pint of making it persistent?
<Juest> wtf
<dsprc> agilevic: im guessing you could create a tiny plaintext partition where shadow 'et al live and just symlink to them. bit hackish though.
<Forgone> point*
<Juest> Forgone: lol, you don't have a hdd?
<Forgone> I do but I want to have a usb on hand
<Juest> use usb for recovery
<Juest> not for livecd usage
<Forgone> OK
<Juest> Guys, why some screensavers are slow or flash on black screen?
<Juest> something with vblank?
<Juest> i had to put show fps to make it run properly
<Juest> a screensaver for example
<Juest> anyone?
<trojan> helo
<dsprc> agilevic: or handle it in ram before you wrap it up and write back to disk. would still be vunerable
<trojan> hey
<Juest> !ot | trojan
<ubottu> trojan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> !rootirc | trojan
<ubottu> trojan: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Juest> :P
<trojan> how to hack outside network using metasploit
<Juest> lol dude
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  Where should I put scripts so that I can use them with sudo?
<k1l_> trojan: no help for that in here
<trojan> okay
<Juest> trojan: you noob, Freenode is NOT hacker help
<trojan> okay okay
<k1l_> Juest: watch your language, please
<trojan> i am new here
<Juest> Type /quit NOW
<k1l_> Juest: stop that!
<trojan> what
<trojan> i know the arabic language
<Juest> GRRRRRRRRRR
<trojan> اضحك يلعن ابوك
<Juest> btw someone help me, why my graphics "hangs" on some cases
<trojan> هههههههههههههههههه
<FloodBot1> trojan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juest> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Juest> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Juest> !arabic > trojan
<ubottu> trojan, please see my private message
<Gyhy> مالك يا تروجن؟
<Juest> wtf
<trojan> تتكلم عربي
<Juest> Stop the arabic
<Gyhy> لأ
<Juest> ............
<trojan> ايوا كده
<Juest> !ops arabic alert
<k1l_> trojan: Gyhy stick to english in here please.
<ubottu> Juest: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trojan> مو تقولي وات
<Juest> GEEEZ
<JokesOnYou77> Where should I put scripts so that I can use them with sudo?
<Juest> !arabic | trojan, Gyhy
<ubottu> trojan, Gyhy: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<k1l_> Juest: calm down
<Juest> k1l_: yea, help me?
<trojan> i know
<Gyhy> OK, we were just saying Hi!
<Juest> lol
<Juest> Go #ubuntu-arabic for that noobs
<Juest> for hi see !ot
<puss> since ubuntu 12.04 low latency kernels
<trojan> are you hate us
<Gyhy> trojan: momkin nistakhdim arabizi iza baddak!
<puss> is that right'
<trojan> نعم ايش كنت تقول
<k1l_> trojan: and Gyhy last warning now. stick to english in here.
<Gyhy> I'll stick to English :)
<trojan> there is someone give me a warning
<agilevic> dsprc: hmm, I don't follow. ideally I want to be able to give a certain user some admin rights (such as edit nginx config files in /etc, reboot, run certain scripts from /etc/init.d), which can generally be accomplished with correct sudo configuration. also, I don't want that user to read certain files, which again can be accomplished with chmod. unfortunately all of this can be circumvented if a superuser password is reset, which 
<agilevic> dsprc: on another machine. hence my question about encryption.
<Gyhy> trojan: you see this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support in English, so we should respect the rules :]
<trojan> okay
<Gyhy> We can use private messages if you like..
<trojan> fuck the rules
<trojan> hahahahahaha
<GH0> Hello, I seem to have a python installation problem. I have been trying to get deluge running, and after spending all day talking with Cas, he has pointed me here. I have tried reinstalling all the python packages that are available on my system but  I am constantly getting this issue: http://pastebin.com/kxqihf96 If I try to purge: http://pastebin.com/4U2R6XQC If I just open a console [cont]
<Gyhy> NO! Rules make this world better
<GH0> window in python, I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/tAQHpkjs
<agilevic> dsprc: full drive encryption is not an option becasue the system must stand up on its own (and giving away a passphrase defeats its purpose anyway)
<GH0> I have tried doing purges, cleans, reinstall's, etc. I am unable to fix this with what I know.
<gatojazz> greetz
<Nanaharu> I was here yesterday, sadly to no avail. But I am now trying to install Ubuntu to my bare HDD on a computer I know will run ubuntu. Now since the problem may be drivers, is it possible to install the drivers now and then have it boot properly on a computer it was not booting properly before on?
<aschei> Looks like this is a room full of zombies...:)
<RB2> Good Evening. How do I prevent the kernel from automatically updating in 12.10? I've been hunting for an answer, but I'm apparently missing something.
<k1l_> RB2: use apt-pinning
<iceroot> RB2: why?
<RB2> k1l_, thanks.
<iceroot> RB2: just use apt-get upgrade insteadf of apt-get dist-upgrade and you will not get a newer kernel
<RB2> iceroot, I have some strange issues with the binary nvidia driver, so I need to do those manually.
<iceroot> RB2: but that is a security risc, because new updates are fixing security issues
<Nanaharu> Can you install drivers for graphics cards without the graphic card in the computer?
<iceroot> Nanaharu: sure
<gaara_akash> has anyone done any ubuntu touch development here?
<iceroot> Nanaharu: you can install every package, doesnt matter if you have the hardware or not
<iceroot> gaara_akash: #ubuntu-devel
<RB2> iceroot, if it updates the kernel automatically, it takes much longer for me to fix it again than to just do it manually. ;)
<Nanaharu> Iceroot : So if I were to install ubuntu  onto a hard drive from a different computer, install the proper drivers and then plug in the it back into the machine I was having difficulties with, it should work?
<iceroot> Nanaharu: normally yes
<Nanaharu> iceroot : well I've tried everything else...
<gaara_akash> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> Nanaharu: but maybe the initial system will not work anymore because maybe the driver is doing changes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nanaharu> iceroot : is there anyway to fix that?
<JokesOnYou77> Where should I put scripts so that I can use them with sudo?
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: you can put them everywhere, sudo will always work with them
<iceroot> Nanaharu: redo the changes in xorg.conf if there are changes
<iceroot> undo
<JokesOnYou77> iceroot, sorry, should have been more specific.  I mean so that I don't have to specify an absolute path or be in the same directory.
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: /usr/local/bin for example
<Nanaharu> iceroot : awesome I shall keep that in mind... by chance could you tell me how to install NVIDIA GTX drivers?
<JokesOnYou77> iceroot, ty
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: echo $PATH wil show the paths
<iceroot> !nvidia | Nanaharu
<ubottu> Nanaharu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Nanaharu> iceroot : thanks so much~!
<JokesOnYou77> iceroot, will that show the path for sudo? My understanding is that sudo uses a fresh path, and I'm not actually sure what's in that path
<JokesOnYou77> iceroot, figured it out.  Thank you
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: sudo -i; echo $PATH
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: that is the PATH defined for root
<iceroot> JokesOnYou77: but /usr/local/bin is fine in that case
<JokesOnYou77> iceroot, ty
<elisa87> I am installing that supports gcc 4.3 while my gcc version is 4.6. How can I downgrade it?
<GH0> Hello, I seem to have a python installation problem. I have been trying to get deluge running, and after spending all day talking with Cas, he has pointed me here. I have tried reinstalling all the python packages that are available on my system but  I am constantly getting this issue: http://pastebin.com/kxqihf96 If I try to purge: http://pastebin.com/4U2R6XQC If I just open a console [cont]
<GH0> window in python, I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/tAQHpkjs
<GH0> I have tried doing purges, cleans, reinstall's, etc. I am unable to fix this with what I know.
<somsip> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#ubuntu 2013-03-08
<elisa87> How should I downgrade from gcc 4.6 to gcc4.3?
<GH0> somsip, in order as they appear in the text: deluge command line issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594671/ - If I try to purge the python resources http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594672/ - Opening up a python console and then trying to run import encodings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594673/
<GH0> (honestly I don't see the whole point in using paste.ubuntu.com over pastebin.com, but alright)
<somsip> GH0: the pastebin reminder wasn't aimed at you
<GH0> Oh
<Nanaharu> Okay so I installed ubuntu to my hardrive from a different computer and now I can get the proper screen in order to get into the grub... I tried just running it on my computer but it went only to the purple screen than stopped... Any help?
<gnuskool> empty room?
<compdoc> yup
<compdoc> just me and you
<Gaunt2005> and me
<compdoc> oh, 3 ppl then
<dr_willis> moo?
<compdoc> 3 ppl, one cow
<julian-delphiki> Nanaharu: I don;t recommend trying that
<nevada-smith> sqwak
<dr_willis> Please state your question in the form of a Haiku...
<Nanaharu> julian-delphiki : why not?
<julian-delphiki> Nanaharu: you should install it on the drive in the computer you want to use it on.
<jbollden> Hi, if I don't have any Xorg.conf, how do I diable modules that fails according to the log-file?
<mikef> how do packages for ubuntu get created?  i tried my hand at compiling a library (ocsync) but on copying it to a similar ubuntu system (same release) it does not work as expected, though tomy knowledge all the other stuff is the same.
<Nanaharu> But I can't get it to install. And no one seems to be able to fix my problem...
<dr_willis> !blacklist | jbollden
<ubottu> jbollden: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Nanaharu> julian-delphiki : But I can't get it to install. And no one seems to be able to fix my problem...
<jbollden> dr_willis: even for xorg modules? o_O
<julian-delphiki> What is the problem, Nanaharu
<dr_willis> jbollden: ive seen people blacklist the nvidia and noveau drivers.. so aparently yes
<Nanaharu> julian-delphiki : I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a bare drive/ brand new operating system. It doesn't have any operating system. All my parts should be compatible.
<Nanaharu> julian-delphiki : these are my specs: Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 Processor: Intel i7 Ivy Brige Graphics Card: NVIDIA EVGA GTX 680 FTW RAM: Vengeance 8Gb HDD: Seagate 1Tb
<Nanaharu> julian-delphiki : My motherboard is UEFI
<Gyhy> Hi
<compdoc> Nanaharu, try 12.04
<dr_willis> try 13.04  - if it fails file a bug report.
<Gyhy> Is it legal to include Java Runtime Environment in my custom Distro?
<dr_willis> Gyhy:  the Icedtea java - would be legal.
<litropy> BEst Bitcoin mining software?
<Nanaharu> compdoc : I've tried 12.10 64 bit and 32bit as well as 12.04 64bit and 32bit and also a secure_linux_built
<Gyhy> What is Icedtea Java??
<dr_willis> Gyhy:  the opensourced java thats in the normal ubuntu repos
<Gyhy> Is it compatible with all java applications?
<remaster_> hello i have a samsumg galaxy tab 10'1 and i want to use allshare in ubuntu
<k1l_> Gyhy: no
<dr_willis> there is no java that is compatible with ALL java apps..
<Nanaharu> compdoc : I've tried 12.10 64 bit and 32bit as well as 12.04 64bit and 32bit and also a secure_linux_build
<Gyhy> I mean all Java apps meant to work on Linux
<Gyhy> Desktop Linux
<dr_willis> remaster_:  as far as i know allshare  - is just another dlna server/client stuff.
<compdoc> Nanaharu, it sees the hdd and begins the install?
<compdoc> it formats, etc?
<remaster_> yes but i try some media servers like minidlna and reygel and nothing worked :s
<compdoc> Nanaharu, let me see if I can d/l the manual
<dr_willis> remaster_:  ive had my tv and tablets with allshare work with minidlna and ushare
<Nanaharu> compdoc : I can just get to the purple screen with the f1-f6 buttons and the "try ubuntu without installing" page. After I try to install or tryi without install, I only get a black screen with white text
<dr_willis> remaster_:  biggest issue i find is the tablet players often cant handle the differnt file formats
<remaster_> but in my allshare my pc doean't appear
<compdoc> Nanaharu, hmm, do you have gparted?
<remaster_> only appear my brothers windows laptop
<Nanaharu> compdoc : what's gparted?
<dr_willis> remaster_:  check out 'djmount' in the repos.. it can dynamiacly show all found dlna servers on the network
<dr_willis> !info djmount
<compdoc> Nanaharu, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<dr_willis> Hmm bot is sleeping.
<Nanaharu> compdoc : and if I have/get this gparted what would I do with it?
<remaster_> thanks i will try
<dr_willis> bbl
<compdoc> Nanaharu, examine the hdd partition table
<Nanaharu> compdoc : sorry if it's a noob question, but why would that be helpful? what am I looking for?
<compdoc> is it a brand new hdd?
<Nanaharu> compdoc : yes it's brand new~
<Chickadee> Hello, can anyone help me?
<compdoc> then it likely has no partition table
<compdoc> that can screw thigns up
<Chickadee> Hello?
<compdoc> things, too
<MestreLeo> I need help: im trying to install 12.04 in a friends (very old) laptop, using usb.Xubuntu live works, but Ubuntu halts when entering graphical mode.any directions?
<k1l_> !ask | Chickadee
<Nanaharu> OKay~ and so once I use the partition manager, what do I want to do? or do I just want to see the table?
<anew> hey guys, if i have a webserver on my site, and people can post their profiles with their emails on there... what do i use in ubuntu to manage the sending of those emails by other users ?
<compdoc> Nanaharu, you run gparted, and use it to view/create the table
<anew> so like i click on a profile, click 'contact'
<compdoc> Nanaharu, actually yo boot gparted
<compdoc> you
<anew> they fill out a form and click send
<anew> and it gets sent to that persons email address
<MestreLeo> I need help: im trying to install 12.04 in a friends (very old) laptop, using usb.Xubuntu live works, but Ubuntu halts when entering graphical mode.any directions?
<Nanaharu> compdoc : Oh okay. And that should help with the install or will that itself install the OS?
<MestreLeo> or, in other words: is there any "pre-live-sesion" where I can configure live mode not to halt?
<MestreLeo> Xubuntu enters live session just fine, so I guess thisis not kernel-related. is there a way to force 12.04 to boot in safe mode VGA?
<anew> anyone ?
<compdoc> Nanaharu, it will fix a problem and let you install Ubuntu, if it is the problem
<elisa87>  sudo apt-get install gcc-4.3
<elisa87> Reading package lists... Done
<elisa87> Building dependency tree
<elisa87> Reading state information... Done
<elisa87> Package gcc-4.3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<orudie> can someone recommend socks server software that is easy to configure ?
<elisa87> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elisa87> is only available from another source
<elisa87> any idea on this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594754/  E: Package 'gcc-4.3' has no installation candidate
<Nanaharu> compdoc : thank you very much~! I really hope this works ^.^
<compdoc> elisa87, my 12.04 has gcc-4.6 installed. what version of ubuntu do you have?
<compdoc> Nanaharu, let me know when you have gparted booted
<elisa87> compdoc I have gcc4.6 I need to downgrade to 4.3 because I need to isntall CUDA 3.2
<orudie> Can someone please recommend a proxy socks server software for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dummy transitional package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.20-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 126 kB
<dr_willis> !info squid3
<ubottu> squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.20-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 1487 kB, installed size 3950 kB
<orudie> squid doesn't work with irc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123051
<orudie> i installed it, it works fine for web browser, but doesn't work for irc
<LovCAPONE> Just installed Linux Ubuntu as my main OS today... It ROCKS! (sorry had to share) ;-)
<dr_willis> apt-cache search socks     perhaps... i use znc for my irc   needs
<compdoc> elisa87, you can d/l any version from the mirrors of www.gnu.org. Some forums seem to suggest you can have both installed at the same time.
<elisa87> the problem is that I don't know how to download it using wget from the site..can you help me? compdoc
<yourimym1> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<compdoc> elisa87, I use the current version to compile one program. I dont know much about it
<elisa87> compdoc: I need to download from this link but I don't see download link http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.3/
<compdoc> elisa87, what country are you in?
<elisa87> USA compdoc
<elisa87> I need the version 4.3
<gynna> http://www.reddit.com/r/AdultDating18/comments/19u89j/italian_amateurs/
<compdoc> http://gcc.petsads.us/releases/
<compdoc> elisa87
<al_la> Running 12.10, after a normal restart, my screen no longer locks on power save->inactive.  Tried unsetting, restarting, re-setting options but still won't lock.  Thoughts?
<yourimym1> hey there , is there any possoble way to make swap without live cd ?
<elisa87> compdoc I got it wget ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.3.4/gcc-core-4.3.4.tar.gz
<compdoc> good luck with that
<dr_willis> boot your os and make a swap partition or file.... ;-)
<tatertots> Anyone else have the issue of booting Ubuntu on a new factory Windoes 8 desktop computer?
<yourimym1> choose advanced option while booting ?
<jtal604622> what kind of issues?
<vemax> hi
<yourimym1> dr_willis: hoose advanced option while booting ? or start ubuntu normally ?
<tatertots> i installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and when i go to reboot the computer ( dual booting with windows 87) windows 8 boot manager will not let me boot Ubuntu
<redrocket> anybody know how to fix permissions on a usb drive. tried gksudo nautilus but changes just revert root ownership, tried sudo chown, chmod, etc...
<dr_willis> yourimym1: huh? you can use gparted from a live desktop to make swap partitions.
<dr_willis> redrocket: what fs is on the usn
<dr_willis> usb?
<yourimym1> dr_willis: is there other way to do it without live-cd or usb ?
<redrocket> ntfs. is that what you mean?
<dr_willis> you do NOT chown/chmod ntfs/vfat :-P
<redrocket> :0
<redrocket> well now I know!
<dr_willis> yourimym1: boot your actual os and do it there
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (quantal), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<redrocket> i had it mounting like that in fstab but it recently quit working. and couldn't mount
<yourimym1> dr_willis: choose advanced option for ubuntu or start it normally ?
<tatertots> i used the windows insaller and have ubuntu installed but windos 8 boot manager wont let it boot,  anyone know how to get around this issue ?
<dr_willis> if the fs is marked as needing checked. it may revert to read only. or not mount at all redrocket
<yourimym1> tatertots: boot-up manager may help
<dr_willis> yourimym1: a normal live desktop.....  ive never noticed an advanced option....
<yna1111> Hello, I hope everybody is alright. Wanted to ask if the installation of an Ubuntu cloud server on my own server only can be done by an Ubuntu engineer (http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/solutions/jumpstart) or if there is some sort of how to on how to do it on my own.
<tatertots> yourimym1 -- do you have a windows 8 DL link  you could point me to ?
<yourimym1> dr_willis: i think i don't have this option while booting !
<dr_willis> yourimym1: the normal desktop cd does it just fine.....
<yourimym1> tatertots: let me check for u
<yourimym1> dr_willis: i dont have a working cd rom right now  neither usb stick
<dr_willis> yourimym1: i have no idea what options you mean then
<tatertots> last i checked the boot manager was the problem , maybe its UEFI ?  any experience with getting around UEFI?
<OerHeks> yna1111, you can deploy your own server & cloud > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<elisa87> I have both gcc 4.4 and gcc 4.6 installed but I want my default gcc to be gcc4.4. What should I do?
 * sj123 hi
<yna1111> OerHeks, many many thanks!
<elisa87> v
<elisa87> I have both gcc 4.4 and gcc 4.6 installed but I want my default gcc to be gcc4.4. What should I do?
<escott> elisa87, check /etc/alternatives
<dr_willis> therse some system varables you set or try the alternatives system
<escott> elisa87, and "update-alternatives"
<Trinsta> hey guys, so i'm about to DBAN my alienware windows XP 2gb ram 3.2 ghz cpu and install ubuntu instead
 * sj123 hi
<Trinsta> never using linux before, any good tips on getting started?
<Trinsta> also should I use 12.10 or 12.04 LTS?
<dr_willis> !manual | Trinsta
<ubottu> Trinsta: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Trinsta> ahh thank you
<dr_willis> Trinsta:  whiich one to use. can depend on how new your  hardware is also
<OerHeks> try it in live mode first
<Trinsta> could i upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 12.10 without losing data in the future?
<dr_willis> you can always upgrade
<Tex_Nick> Trinsta:  something to consider ... you can dual boot win xp & ubuntu ... didn't know if tou were aware ot that ;-)
<dr_willis> best to make a seperate /home/ partition in case you  want to make your life easier
<dr_willis> you can test/play/toy with ubuntu and the installer in a virtualbox session all you  want. ;) to learn the basics
<dr_willis> but i tend to use Lubuntu in vbox since lubuntu is lighter on system resources
<Trinsta> tex_nick: aware, i dont use that desktop anymore and iw as looking more to figuring out how to work with linux
<Trinsta> so in the future I would have more experience on my linux run servers instead of asking other people for help :)
<wissam> Hi , what is the best resolution for an image to be a grub splash scree?
<Trinsta> so my plan is to go from ubuntu > debian > and hopefully CentOS
<Tex_Nick> Trinsta:  ok, hey cool man ... trash windoze & live happily thereafter ;-)
<dr_willis> i really dont see the point in having a plan to move from one disrto to another. ;)
<litropy> Anyone know the chan for bitcoind or botcoin-qt?
<dr_willis> they all can do about the same tasks..
<dr_willis> !alis > litropy
<ubottu> litropy, please see my private message
<Trinsta> litropy: be careful of scammers
<yourimym1> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<litropy> Trinsta, you mean bitcoin scammers? Yep.
<inflex> hiya folks, last night my father did the usual software updates  (about 84MB downloaded) and this morning he woke up to all his home directory missing O_o  Any ideas?
<dr_willis> inflex:  use a live cd and look for it,. the fs may  need chedcked also.. the package manager normally dosent touch stuff in the users home
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<inflex> dr_willis: that was my thought as well.  Told him to shut it down and not touch it until I can examine it.
<mailson> to install apache+php+mysql in 12.10 i just need to type sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ right?
<kalenjohnson> mailson, that should work
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<mailson> kalenjohnson: it says it couldn't find the package lamp-server
<inflex> dr_willis: 17 years of linux and I've never had that happen... and yet my father can manage to break anything - oh the fun.
<mailson> kalenjohnson: this is a new install, to you think an update of the repository is needed?
<dr_willis> inflex:  if he lost power.. or just powered down.. a fsck may be needed
<Onixs> live usb cant mount another usb stick ?
<stupidBYdefault> JU
<Onixs> live usb stick*
<kalenjohnson> mailson, oh, maybe that's for servers
<dr_willis> Onixs:  i mount them just fine from live-usbs
<stupidBYdefault> hello need some answers on what is x11
<Onixs> dr_willis : automatically or manually ?
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  the wiki pedia pages may be usefull.. its the  foundation layer/software of the whole Desktop interface
<kalenjohnson> mailson, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP try sudo apt-get install tasksel then sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<dr_willis> Onixs:  yes to both..  never  had any issues.
<yourimym1> is there a virtual machine to run android apps under ubuntu 12.10
<mailson> kalenjohnson: it's weird because i've tried this a couple of days ago on a friends pc and it worked
<mailson> kalenjohnson: thanks! i'll try that
<Onixs> dr_willis : ok. il try again … Thanks!
<Quen> So, I'm running Kubuntu, but since that channel has just been /so/ helpful over the past couple days, I'm asking here instead. I can't get CD's to mount properly when I put them in the drive, which makes ripping the music off them pretty much impossible to do properly; I don't think it's the CD itself, because it works just fine in my stereo. How can I figure out what's wrong here?
<dr_willis> Quen:  you dont mount music cds
<Quen> It can't read them to transfer the files off.
<mailson> kalenjohnson: i'm. I got the same error with tasksel, so I guess I have another problem here :(
<dr_willis> it could be the /deb/cdrom  is an invalid link to the wrong /dev/sr0 device
<stupidBYdefault> hy all
<stupidBYdefault> wha t is x11?
<dr_willis>  /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd are links to the actual sr# device.
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  the wiki pedia pages may be usefull.. its the  foundation layer/software of the whole Desktop interface
<Quen> stupidBYdefault; DE framework, it's what makes Ubuntu so pretty.
<Quen> dr_willis; I checked those, they look fine.
<Tex_Nick> Quen : are those the original music CD's or copies ?
<dr_willis> Quen:  try some alternative ripper apps. run them from terminal. look for error messages
<stupidBYdefault> is this like another desktop? like.. theme?
<Quen> Original disks.
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  its the  'foundation' of the ALL the desktops.
<mailson> kalenjohnson: a apt-get update solved the problem. thanks!
<Quen> I've tried ripping by manual copy, still won't work.
<stupidBYdefault> u, nice, tnx.. how to install?
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  its installed by default.. since its what all the desktops are using.
<dr_willis> unless you did a server install..
<stupidBYdefault> am.. no.. i get this linux 12.04 lts on usb
<stupidBYdefault> so, how to use it?
<X-warrior> This is my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/1Es1ADDn tested by testparm... inside the log I see:   smb_panic(): calling panic action [/usr/share/samba/panic-action 1928] a lot... ideas?
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  be a bit mroe detailed in what you mean.. you burn the iso to usb or disk.. boot it up.. it goes to the unity desktop
<stupidBYdefault> correct.. no option for anything else..
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  be a bit mroe detailed in what you mean..
<dr_willis> theres 100's of options... for dozens of things..
<Quen> Your choice of desktop environment depends entirely on what you want it to do.
<X-warrior> If I try smbclient -L xyz -U inexistent_user... it asks for my password and "tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_PIPE_BROKEN"
<stupidBYdefault> aha.. i am not sure how it say by name.. enviroment? gnome, unity..
<Quen> I, personally, like KDE.
<dr_willis> the ubuntu live cd - uses unity.. the kubuntu live cd uses Kde.
<dr_willis> Lubuntu uses lxde...
<X-warrior> my iptables -L don't show any rule
<SolarisBoy> did you create any?
<dr_willis> X-warrior:  that nt_status message seems to be a generic 'it failed' message.. i never have figured out what it really  means
<SolarisBoy> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<stupidBYdefault> no way to use this 12.04 lts with KDE?
<dr_willis> stupidBYdefault:  the Kubuntu live cd - loads to KDE.
<X-warrior> dr_willis, uhmmm
<black_baron_> warrior: ummm....what?
<X-warrior> thinking
<adnappanda> exit
<stupidBYdefault> exit
<stupidBYdefault> tnx all
<stupidBYdefault> bye
<X-warrior> what about this: NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available?
<luck> hi
<luck> my laptop touch pad doesn't work for ubuntu 12.04
<luck> any idea?
<orudie> can someone please give me some hints on how to make my ssh server a proxy server ? I tried ssh -D option from the manual, 'ssh -D 1080 proxy.hostname'
<orudie> but it tries to just open ssh connection on port 1080
<Tex_Nick> luck : you might state your hardware ... that way people will better know if they can help
<panorain> is a 'slice' the same as a 'partition' is dealing with grub1 or 2 ?
<Quen> Where do I look to find out whether or not I have LAME?
<panorain> or does bsd use slices whereis ubuntu uses partitions?
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  good to see you ;-)
<panorain> Tex_Nick yo
<panorain> Quen pull up a terminal  dpkg -l | less
<panorain> Quen that will list you packages that have been or tried to install
<luck> Tex_Nick: my laptop is Toshiba Satellite C855 series
<panorain> Tex_Nick good to see you also
<panorain> let me get lost for a bit i'll be back
<Quen> Is LAME available via apt-get, it's not on my package list.
<panorain> Quen I am not familiar with LAME you can look in synaptics if you have that apt installed
<Vivekananda> couldnot find a specific channel for sqliteman for ubuntu. Can someone tell me keyboard shortcut to comment out lines
<panorain> Quen open termianl  keys> dpkg-l |less
<Quen> panorain; It's an mp3 codec for conversion purposes.
<panorain> Quen dpkg will show you if Lame is installed with apt
<dr_willis> !find lame
<ubottu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, lame, lame-doc, libmp3lame-dev, libmp3lame-ocaml, libmp3lame-ocaml-dev, libmp3lame0, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lame&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<dr_willis> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.99.5+repack1-3 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 146 kB
<panorain> dr_willis good to see you
<Vivekananda> dr_willis: howdy
<dr_willis> moo!
<black_baron_> MOO!
<dr_willis> thats an unusual version for lame.. never noticed somthing with 'repack' in the version  befor.
<travis_> Ok, so the change user name command is a little confusing for me. Do I usermod -l <new name> <old name> ?
<panorain> dr_willis do you reccomend dpkg-l |less for observing packages?
<dr_willis> i rarely use  the more advanced commands of the apt system panorain .
<panorain> dr_willis ok thank you
<luck> dr_willis: do you know why touch pad not working in ubuntu
<dr_willis> luck beacuse of the varity of touchpads.. and  the changes to the X input stuff i imagine. - I have heard/read that 13.04 improves touchpad support..
<dr_willis> id check askubuntu.com for your specific hardware - to see if anyone has  any fixs or updates/patches..
<luck> dr_willis: can  you tell me step by step? because my laptop touch pad is not working
<dr_willis> luck i cant tell you step by step anything on the topic other then #1 - check askubuntu.com #2 check the forums for your  exact hardware. ;)
<panorain> Quen did you see your package LAME in the command dpkg -l |less?
<tremby> can someone please tell me if a standard installation of ubuntu 12.10 comes with curl and wget installed?
<dr_willis> tremby:  i think curl yes.. not sure about  wget
<Quen> No, so I assumed that meant it wasn't on my system and I'd have to install it; hence why I asked if it could be found via apt-get.
<dr_willis> i dont recall ever insrtalling curl. but  i  have installed wget befor
<tremby> dr_willis: how sure are you that curl is preinstalled?
<needhelp_> Help!!! I hang on the purple screen when booting no matter how many time I reinstall the ubuntu. I can get to grub but then every thing purple.
<dr_willis> i thought  apt uses curl to download stuff.
<tremby> maybe libcurl, probably not curl commandline program
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | needhelp_
<ubottu> needhelp_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<panorain> Quen I am a noob I feel uncomfortable saying anything about sudo or root at this time
<anna18> hi guys
<panorain> Quen I am sorry I am not much help
<elisa87> E: Package 'gcc-4.3' has no installation candidate
<Quen> Ah, then we're in the same boat, at least.
<elisa87> why so ? E: Package 'gcc-4.3' has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> elisa87:  wrong package name.. or its not avail in the repos for  your release
<needhelp_> Thx, let me try
<dr_willis> or theres a new version replaceing it?
<Quen> I tried searching out for LAME with apt-get -d, just to see if it exists; it's not out there.
<panorain> Quen lett me have a look also
<dr_willis> Quen:  apt-cache search lame   dosent show it?
<Quen> I didn't know that command existed.
<panorain> Quen switch to lowercase letters  lame
<dr_willis> err.. its a core apt command. ;)
<dr_willis> apt-get downloads/installs stuff... apt-cache  searches
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lame                should  install it
<Quen> I'm not really all that familiar with apt.
<Quen> Or most of Linux, for that matter.
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<panorain> Quen 3.98.2 is on 10.04 repos  I am sorry I did not mention lower case lettering
<Quen> My Windows machine borked a few days ago.
<Quen> A reinstall left me without internet access for lack of a driver for my network card.
<Quen> So here I am.
<Quen> Tried it in lower case, that found it.
<dr_willis> no drivers  for  your windows box? or linux  box?
<panorain> Quen what type of wireless card do you have in your machine?
<mdh> my favorite is cardboard box
<dr_willis> amazing how the same driver works for  20+ differnt wireless cards in linux.. but windows needs 20 differnt driver downloads....
<Quen> ^
<Quen> Linux worked right out of the box.
<panorain> dr_willis can I reccomend a ralinkrtl2561?
<Quen> And I don't have the driver CD's because it's an AlienWare via mail-order.
<panorain> dr_willis reccomend *
<Quen> So Windows went out the window.
<Quen> Heh.
<dr_willis> I got some wifi dongles off amazon.. made sure the reviews said they  worked out of the box with ubuntu. ;P Plug  them in . they work..
<panorain> Quen pm me I am a noob I am around
<Quen> My network card is something that starts with Centrino.
<sandmanslim> older laptop...dell latitude d420. Worth it to move to SSD? Would ubuntu run noticeably faster?
<panorain> intell wireless
<panorain> Quen I think your good
<Quen> Hardware Info plasmoid gives me a little blurb on it.
<panorain> Quen lspci in terminal
<Quen> It worked out of the box with kubuntu.
<panorain> Quen cool
<packetfrog> sandmanslim,  Was your harddrive read/writes the problem before with that laptop?
<packetfrog> If not, no.
<escott> sandmanslim, if your problem is disk access sure, but its probably not disk access
<sandmanslim> no problems, looking for performance increase
<Quen> I'm on an ethernet port, but the wireless works too.
<packetfrog> sandmanslim, Find out what is the bottleneck and you will know what to upgrade or spend more money on, on your next system.
<panorain> Quen I only have wireless I know a bit about ralink pci card and wpa_supplicant from dapper drake
<Quen> So, numerous reinserts, and I can mount a CD to rip tracks from it; that's solved. I think I have LAME now, gonna check that post-haste. I only have one major problem left to fix.
<Quen> Wow, one day and I got all that done here; much more helpful than the official Kubuntu channel.
<panorain> Quen reboot now if your data is backed up
<sandmanslim> thanks packetfrog...i'm going to get serious about finding bottleneck. Processor tends to max out with more than one program running.
<packetfrog> sandmanslim,  Then there is your first bottleneck. If your cpu is pegged   no point upgrading $100+ dollar ssd   itll still be pegged
<mike777> need some help with server 12.10... logging in through putty... it shows there are 131 packages that can be udpated... but when i run update and upgrade... nothing comes back needing updated
<sandmanslim> (sheepish) thank you!
<Quen> panorain; Hm?
<dr_willis> mike777: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   perhaps..  or the motd is just wrong..
<mike777> there it is... thanks dr_willis
<thecodethinker> How do I remove a link to a no longer existing file (I don't think I used link right but...) I try to install a new (to me) version of npm. I deleted the old one because I didn't get it from a repo but now when I type in "npm" it looks for the old npm installation. How do I tell it to look for the new one?
<Quen> Alright, so, my last major issue on Kubuntu, probably the biggest as well; I'm missing OpenGL, and 3D acceleration support, after trying the proprietary nVidia drivers for my graphics card.
<Quen> It worked fine out of the box, the Nouveau driver rendered MineCraft just fine.
<thecodethinker> Quen: if it ain't broke, don't fix it ;)
<Quen> Yeah, I realize my error by this point.
<Quen> Can't play MineCraft any more.
<thecodethinker> Quen: you should be able to set it back to that driver
<Quen> It's running Nouveau again, but I'm still missing OpenGL and 3D support.
<thecodethinker> Quen: do you have mesa installed?
<Quen> Fairly certain.
<Quen> Let me check.
<thecodethinker> Quen: try sudo apt-get install libglw1-mesa
<hero100> Is it possible to cut a new partition from root
<thecodethinker> Quen: did that work?
<thecodethinker> hero100: try gparted
<Quen> "Unable to locate package".
<thecodethinker> ??
<thecodethinker> Quen: libglw1-mesa
<Quen> Unless I spelled it wrong somehow.
<thecodethinker> Quen: I may have typed it wrong
<thecodethinker> Quen: I got that from apt-cache so... it's there
<Quen> There it goes.
<panorain> Tex_Nick can I pm you concerning partitions?
<Quen> Installed.
<thecodethinker> try minecraft now
<thecodethinker> if it doesn't work... try reboot... then... see if that workds
<thecodethinker> works*
<Quen> I know this screen, it crashed and the crash screen has yet to come up.
<Quen> Reboot it is.
<thecodethinker> gl
<Quen> Before that;
<thecodethinker> anyway can anyone help me with my issue?
<thecodethinker> Quen: oh?
<panorain> dr_willis grub2 picks up and boots my 2nd drive distro but I get errors
<Tex_Nick> panorain:  sure :)
<panorain> Tex_Nick ok thanks
<subcool> Can someone help me with a /home issue?
<Quen> In the info center, when I click on Graphical Information, then OpenGL, it gives me an error saying "Could not initialize OpenGL."
<litropy> I'm trying to get hardware temperature info from CLI. lm-sensors can't find any modules to load, and nv-clock says, "Error: temperature monitoring isn't supported on your videocard." Ideas?
<subcool> i just re-installed kubuntu, but my computer drops boot once passing the ubuntu gear
<thecodethinker> Quen: o to system settings. I have an idea
<thecodethinker> Quen: after that go to software sources
<thecodethinker> Quen: tell me when that opens up
<Quen> I don't see software sources on here.
<thecodethinker> Quen:  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<thecodethinker> 12.04?
<Quen> 12.10, though I'm using the KDE environment.
<thecodethinker> it should be there. at the bottom of system settings
<Quen> But #kubuntu has been absolutely /no/ help the past couple days.
<thecodethinker> hmm... look in that kde search thing for software sources
<thecodethinker> Quen: I'm going to download kubuntu real fast in a VM.
<Quen> I can't find anything on software sources.
<thecodethinker> Quen: let me grab kubuntu. I'll help u then. in like 5 mins
<thecodethinker> In the mean time (looks up)
<needhelp_> For the PURPLE screen boot problem, I still get purple after change the parameter of the nomodeset. I used the "temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS" of the link.
<thecodethinker> How do I remove a link to a no longer existing file (I don't think I used link right but...) I try to install a new (to me) version of npm. I deleted the old one because I didn't get it from a repo but now when I type in "npm" it looks for the old npm installation. How do I tell it to look for the new one?
<Quen> I literally have all night, I'll get this fixed one way or another.
<thecodethinker> Quen: torrents are amazing so the kubutnu download won't take long
<Quen> In the mean time, how in the world to I use the "rename" command properly?
<hero100> thecodethinker: gparted cannot make change to root partition
<Quen> I have a bunch of files prepended with the same string and I want to get rid of it.
<ltrottier> So, weirdest thing: all (and only) my "e" characters have been replaced by a unicode symbol I don't recognize
<Quen> That /is/ weird...
<ltrottier> and only in ubuntu GUI, not in normal console
<ltrottier> in gui console, yes, but not in ctrl-alt-fx console
<Quen> That's weirder than how my GUI desktop clock randomly set itself to UDT from my normal timezone.
<ttoti> Wrong keyboard layout?
<ltrottier> one character/
<ltrottier> ?
<ltrottier> I guess I should just restart
<Guest27533> Does ubuntu runs on arm v6
<elisa87> E: Package 'glutg3-dev' has no installation candidate what should I do?
<ScottJensen> postfix or sendmail?
<CrazyArseMutt> any ideas on where i can talk about the free fcc internet? and popular tech rooms anyone here know about?
<elisa87> how can I install a .deb? glutg3-dev_3.7-25_all.deb
<Guest27533> Avu
<Onixs>  possible to install ubuntu n usb and run it there
<Onixs> not installer , but a full running os
<ltrottier> (fixed on restart … still awfully strange)
<Guest27533> Yes
<CrazyArseMutt> any ideas on where i can talk about the free fcc internet? and popular tech rooms anyone here know about?
<CrazyArseMutt> oh, sorry i didnt realize i had pasted already - my bad
<Guest27533> Possible on usb
<CrazyArseMutt> yeah
<CrazyArseMutt> yes on usb
<CrazyArseMutt> but the trick will be to get it to save os changes you make when it is running live onthe usb
<Guest27533> What is fcc internet
<sdfsasf> hey, can someone help me with lilo?
<CrazyArseMutt> its a really good idea the director had recently
<nintnint> hey
<luck> nintnint: hi
<Guest27533> Hoooooff!!
<nintnint> hows everybody doing to(morning/day/night)
<Guest27533> Does ubuntu runs on arm v6
<sdfsasf> why can't I get any help? :(
<fauxhebro> Hey guys, I have an alienware laptop with Raid0 setup. I have made 500gb free of space but am unsure of installation, everything seems to be leading me in different directions
<elisa87> [../../bin/linux/release/randomFog] Error 1   undefined reference to `gluErrorString' apparently  cannot find -lGLU
<spencer> If I want to use postfix to get mail on my system. Should my "mail name" be xxx@machine.mysite.com?
<Guest27533> Good mrng!
<nintnint> fauxhebro, what do you mean
<fauxhebro> I want to install Ubuntu alongside windows 7
<nintnint> sounds simple
<fauxhebro> i am a noob
<fauxhebro> do i enable fakeraid ?
<fauxhebro> thank you for the assistance btw
<nintnint> fauxhebro, do what your heart tells you.
<fauxhebro> -___-
<nintnint> because i have no clue.
<dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<spencer> fauxhebro: no need to enable fake raid especialy if you are a noob
<fauxhebro> thanks tho lol
<CrazyArseMutt> faux do it through the official ubuntu site - and always check the official windows site before you do those things - you want to make sure you follow manufacturer's recomendations
<thecodethinker> Quen: did anyone help u or are you still waiting on me?
<Quen> thecodethinker; I'm still waiting.
<thecodethinker> Quen: okay sorry about that
<fauxhebro> thank you, reading now this seems helpful
<Quen> Plenty to pass the time with, but having mineCraft would make passing time even easier.
<nintnint> im about to get minecraft going
<thecodethinker> Quen: i didn't have vbox installed so... doing that
<nintnint> from what I know I need the .jar file and to run it as an executable.
<Quen> I see.
<nintnint> i read that should work.
<Guest27533> How Can i play minecraft on android
<fauxhebro> So do I install fakeraid and then install on partitions beside Windows 7 ?
<Quen> Guest27533; With the Android MineCraft App.
<Quen> MineCraft Pocket Edition.
<thecodethinker> Quen: u sure like MC huh?
<nintnint> yay it works
<Guest27533> Thanku:-)
<Quen> It's my anti-drug.
<nintnint> see quen..
<thecodethinker> Quen: lol?
<nintnint> minecraft is my drug..
<Quen> ^
<thecodethinker> lol!
<thecodethinker> I get bored of it after a week. then I play it again... then get bored again
<thecodethinker> I like looking at it's code though
<thecodethinker> Notch and jeb did a hell of a job
<Quen> ^
<Quen> ^
<k4ib1l45> do you want real hard drugs?
<al_la> Running 12.10, after a normal restart, my screen no longer locks on power save->inactive.  Tried changing settings, restarting, etc, but still won't lock.  Thoughts?
<nintnint> I can't get into the game enough to do stuff like farming, enchanting, making villages, maps, trading things..
<thecodethinker> k4ib1l45: no nobody like dwarf fortress
<Quen> I'm not fluent in java, but I like trying to figure it out.
<thecodethinker> Quen: java is .... (sigh) I wish they didn't use java
<Quen> That bad, huh?
<CrazyArseMutt> i dont know why you pguys like that game - the grapohics ar ehorrendous
<thecodethinker> Quen: it can be
<Quen> I'm learning C++ for college presently.
<k4ib1l45> C is for the real men
<Quen> I've heard a bunch of people whine about Java.
<CrazyArseMutt> if you like that stuff why dont you just play with a ti-89 calculator all day?>
<nintnint> CrazyArseMutt, because it looks simplistic and maybe kind of old school.
<Guest27533> I have linux installed in my android, but it is not able to connect with any sensor(bluetooth, speakers..etc) it just runs in terminal or vnc app. How to fix this, plz help!
<thecodethinker> Quen: a little while ago java had a really bad security hole. It was recomended by M$ and I think the NSA to disable java
<nintnint> CrazyArseMutt, because a ti-89 is really expensive!
<CrazyArseMutt> the ti-89 is old school and then there is graph paper
<thecodethinker> Quen: also it takes like 50 lines of code to do something that C++ can do in 2 lines
<Quen> I see.
<Guest27533> (Guest27533) I have linux installed in my android, but it is not able to connect with any sensor(bluetooth, speakers..etc) it just runs in terminal or vnc app. How to fix this, plz help!
<CrazyArseMutt> nah you can get one for 60$ kep checking ebay and amazon they are out there
<Quen> Like how haskell can make sorting algorythims in 7 lines that C does in 20?
<Guest27533> My linux in android also compiles c  c++ java and do python. But now i want bluetooth..
<thecodethinker> Quen: yeah but haskell is made for that
<thecodethinker> Quen: C++ is general purpose. Haskell is more math oriented
<Quen> True.
<CrazyArseMutt> you can get a ti-89 program to run as a gui too
<Quen> I've been thinking about toying with LISP.
<CrazyArseMutt> just a solid graphing calculator
<thecodethinker> Quen: I like haxe. currently my favorite language
<thecodethinker> Quen: and I am learning JS to get into webgl
<thecodethinker> Quen: I make games :P
<Quen> *yay*
<Guest27533> Good day frnds! Keep smiling
<thecodethinker> Quen: so running kubuntu in a VM with 512mb of memory is fun -_-
<Quen> Heh.
<Quen> Ouch.
<Guest27533> (Guest27533) (Guest27533) I have linux installed in my android, but it is not able to connect with any sensor(bluetooth, speakers..etc) it just runs in terminal or vnc app. How to fix this, plz help!
<thecodethinker> Quen: woot ... crash -_-
<Quen> 1G would be better, if you can spare it.
<Guest27533> (Guest27533) My linux in android also compiles c  c++ java and do python. But now i want bluetooth..
<Quen> I take 0.7G with nothing running.
<thecodethinker> Quen: well my computer only has 16Gb... but i would have to put in work to change it...
<thecodethinker> Guest27533: android runs on linux....
<Quen> Oh, my, such effort!
<thecodethinker> Quen: ikr it's like 5 clicks
<Quen> The horror!
<Guest27533> No i have linux on android
<CrazyArseMutt> will android get into making os for coreboot and google open os?
<Guest27533> In ch root linux runs on android. (Debian and ubuntu)
<thecodethinker> Guest27533: android runs on linux... not the other way around. Ur are just acessing a shell...
<thecodethinker> I can
<thecodethinker> 't spell :'(
<thecodethinker> Quen: go to system then additional drivers
<thecodethinker> WOOT ANOTHER CRASH -_-
<Guest27533> Yes assesig a shell . Complete linux installer app and debian.iso in chroot in sdcard
<thecodethinker> Guest27533: but still not linux on android
<Quen> The additional drivers were the problem I tried to undo using.
<thecodethinker> Quen: you should be able to there
<Quen> I have all of the drivers there disabled.
<thecodethinker> what driver are u currently using?
<Quen> Nouveau.
<dr_willis> Quen:  got no old xorg.conf being used causing issues?
<Guest27533> So can i get sensors in that shell
<Quen> Purged the xorg.conf.
<thecodethinker> Guest27533: idk. Ur kind of hacking ur way through that. I'm not sure if people here can help
<dr_willis> made sure the modules are not blacklisted still Quen ?
<Quen> Not sure how to find that, dr_willis.
<thecodethinker> Quen: did u try reinstalling Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Guest27533> Thanku! Good day
<thecodethinker> Quen: that fixes everything
<CrazyArseMutt> Guest27533, what are you trying to do?  get you internal mobo sensors operational?
<dr_willis> in /etc/modprob.d/ there mightbe  a blacklist  entry  for the noveau drivers
<Quen> I have some stuff installed that I don't want to drop.
<CrazyArseMutt> oh, nevermind - way outta my league
<thecodethinker> Quen: back it up :D. just saying... super easy fix to everything
<Quen> The blacklist in modprob.d says not to edit the file manually.
<Quen> There's four entries with nouveau in them.
<dr_willis> i would move them out to some other directory. or comment  them.. that may  be  the issue
<dr_willis> the  nvidia drivers may  have added the  lines.. but  dident remove them
<Nanaharu> so I'm installing ubuntu and it seems like it's stuck at congifuring hardware... Is it just slow or will it eventually time out if nothings happening?
<thecodethinker> How do I remove a link to a no longer existing file (I don't think I used link right but...) I try to install a new (to me) version of npm. I deleted the old one because I didn't get it from a repo but now when I type in "npm" it looks for the old npm installation. How do I tell it to look for the new one?
<dr_willis> thecodethinker:  just rm it like  yiu  would a file
<Quen> What of a part of lines the likes of "alias *nouveau off"?
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: rm what tho?
<Quen> I presume I should comment those as well?
<dr_willis> thecodethinker:  the link.
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: see I don't think i used link right. I am trying to change a term command
<dr_willis> Quen:  ive not really  had to mess with it . so im not sure. I  just recall seeing others get things stuck  as blacklisted
<ntzrmtth1hu777> nick ntzrmtthihu777
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: thecodethinker@5AGE:~/Documents/Tools/cloud9/bin$ node
<thecodethinker> bash: /usr/local/bin/node: No such file or directory
<Quen> Hrm, it says the file was created by an nvidia driver, maybe I could just get rid of it?
<CrazyArseMutt> what are the best rooms for tech discussions?
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: trying it change it from looking in /usr/local/bin/node to just /usr/bin
<dr_willis> thecodethinker:  if yoou  deleted a binary from your path.  the shell sort of caches whats in the path. the  rehash command  would make it rescan.  try 'which node'  to  see what  one its trying to run
<dr_willis> i  think its rehash
<ntzrmtthihu777> is irc.ubuntu.net still active or can I delete that from my irssi config?
<nintnint> meet a giant fish.
<nintnint> love its brains out
<nintnint> turn in to a jet
<Quen> Only after you black out in the sewer.
<nintnint> EAT SOME CHICKEN STRIPS
<Quen> Then you bomb the Russians and crash into the sun.
<SolarisBoy> now im hungry again
<wayne__> I'm jacked up on sleeping pills
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: which node gave me the right path
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: so did which npm
<dr_willis> thecodethinker:  try it in a new xterm   'xterm -ls' and see if it works
<nintnint> wayne__, why
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: that worked. thanks
<dr_willis> thecodethinker:  bash  is cacheing the filenames of your path.. all you got to do  is log out/nback  in  basically
<Tex_Nick> nintnint:  chill out man
<Quen> Alright, popped the conf files made by the nVidia driver.
<dr_willis> xterm -ls => login shell..  it rescans/rereads configs...  like  its a initial shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: or could he do source ~/.bashrc ?
<thecodethinker> dr_willis: i see.. thanks man
<dr_willis> i recall the 'rehash' command correcting the issue also.. but  been ages ago since i  last use d it
<subcool> i just re-installed kubuntu, but my computer drops boot once passing the ubuntu gear
<subcool> Can someone help me with a /home issue?
<cuser> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<cuser> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuser: do that at yourself, like !kde > cuser
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuser: it will send it to you as a pm, so it does not flood the channel
<dr_willis> just  /msg ubottu help
<dr_willis> then have a deep meaningfull  conversation in private
<dr_willis> some clients its /query ubottu  :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> or /q ubottu
<cuser> !xubuntu > cuser
<ubottu> cuser, please see my private message
<Quen> Hrm, how on earth do I use the "rename" command?
<cuser> where is the torrent url and hash for latest stable release of ubuntu?
<cuser> also. where can i find the linux game irc channel?
<bazhang> !hashes | cuser
<ubottu> cuser: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bazhang> !torrents | cuser
<ubottu> cuser: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<bazhang> cuser  #ubuntu-steam
<cuser> thanks. bazhang
<cuser> any others?
<bazhang> !alis | cuser have a search
<ubottu> cuser have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<warfaren> is there any way i can disable the keymapping for Alt+Left/Right to switch between virtual consoles?
<warfaren> the program i'm using is also using those keymaps and i dont want virtual console switching to override it
<lottowinner> 'netstat -s | less' reads: "Tcp: 13926 active connections openings". That seems like a lot of connections(?) and last night it was over 200,000. That sure does seem high I guess.
<Quen> Can anyone here tell me how to use the rename command via terminal to remove a common prepended series of characters on several files at once?
<danlee> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<danlee> !ubuntu > danlee
<ubottu> danlee, please see my private message
<warfaren> Quen: i think you're best off using a for loop
<warfaren> Quen: if you let me PM you i can give you an example
 * Quen isn't writing a script.
<Nanaharu> My installer is stuck at configuring hardware. What do I do?
<warfaren> no, this isn't about a script either. for loops can be used directly on the command line
<Quen> I'd use the man page to figure it out, but it's completely unclear on how to use the command.
<din> Quen, something like rename 's/foo/bar/g' *.txt
<warfaren> yeah something like that
<Quen> But what of that regex statement gets replaced with the other?
<din> foo gets replaced with bar
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: foo gets replaced with bat
<ntzrmtthihu777> *bar
<din> give me an example of your file name
<din> you can try it on one file first then use * for all files.
<Quen> "Job\ for\ a\ Cowboy\ -\ 01\ -\ Bearing\ the\ Serpents\ Lamb.wav" The all start with everything before the 01.
<Quen> And I want to get rid of that bunch at the start.
<warfaren> yeah so s/'Job for a Cowboy'//g
<din> what he said.
<warfaren> oh and' - '
<din> :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: as much as i love bash-scripting you can easily do this with a graphical tool named gprename
<warfaren> in fact you wont even need the g
<Quen> ntzrmtthihu777; See, I didn't know that existed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: I use it all the time with my music colletion
<din> Quen, just try it with the one file name for a test.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: but the rename command is rather nice
<warfaren> or do like me. use the echo command first rather than rename
<marcs1989> Hello. I'm a regular Ubuntu user and I don't really have enough experience to dev, but I was just wondering if there was any official announcement about the 'auto-hide launcher' feature and if it was going to be getting a patch anytime soon?
<warfaren> then you'll see what it will look like but nothing actually happens
<warfaren> if you're happy, just bring back the command and replace echo with mv or rename or whatever you're using
<din> rename 's/Job for a Cowboy -'//g' *01*Serpents.wav
<warfaren> din: think you're missing a '
<din> doh
<din> rename "s/'Job for a Cowboy -'//g" *01*Serpents.wav
<din> that looks better. :)
<warfaren> indeed
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotta watch out for those quotes ;)
<warfaren> yup :P
<xxiao> diff 'sudo -i' 'sudo -s'
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: in sed you can use things other that / as a delimiter in order to avoid having to escape the /'s in pathnames, can you do the same in rename?
<Quen> Didn't remove the string.
<xxiao> what's the difference...sudo -i vs sudo -s
<xxiao> even sudo su
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience > xxiao
<ubottu> xxiao, please see my private message
<xxiao> less typing than su - root
<din> Quen, i'll make the file here, figure it out and give you the command.
<Quen> Appreciated, the man page doesn't tell me anything I can figure out.
<ntzrmtthihu777> din: not to undercut you, but perhaps Quen should go with gprename. its pretty easy to learn.
<warfaren> Quen: the manpage on what? rename?
<Quen> warfaren; Yeah.
<warfaren> ok
<din> well, i refuse to be defeated by a regex ;)
<dr_willis> use sudo -i   other ways can goof up settings
<Quen> ntzrmtthihu777; I'd like to learn the terminal command, regardless.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: kk, just a thought.
<dr_willis> i always look up rename examples
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: what was the filename again or the general format?
<Quen> I'm fairly new to Linux and I want to make myself at least mostly proficient.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: good. the best way, I find, is to try stuff :P
<Quen> All the filenames start with "Job\ for\ a\ Cowboy\ -\ ".
<ntzrmtthihu777> and you want that gone?
<Quen> Followed by a number, then the track name.
<warfaren> haha reminds me of all those times i tried to mass rename stuff and ending up combining all the files into one file :(
<Quen> Yes, I want that first common bit gone.
<warfaren> well, overwriting them one by one really
<din> rename "s/Job\ for\ a\ Cowboy\ -//g" Job*.wav did it for me.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yep, thats it.
<warfaren> 's should work fine in the s/// syntax, so you dont have to worry about escaping all those spaces
<din> yeah, it's a force of habit.
<ntzrmtthihu777> same, lol
<warfaren> yeah well whatever you're comfortable with :)
<warfaren> besides i think the backslash is harder for me to write then you guys.. i have a swedish keyboard
<Quen> Still have the first spaces, what would I stick in to get rid of those, without nixing the rest of the spacing of then names?
<warfaren> on your keyboard it's just one key to write it right? not a key combo?
<din> what first spaces?
<warfaren> backslashes
<Quen> "\ " at the very start.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: 's/^ //g'
<Quen> Just one off the front.
<din> yup.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: the ^ signifies the start of the filename
<din> and $ signifies the end (for future reference)
<ntzrmtthihu777> din: ahhh, thankya, I did not know that one
<Quen> I've learned more here than from reading the entire manpage for rename, thanks.
<subcool> Can someone help me with a /home issue?
<subcool> i just re-installed kubuntu, but my computer drops boot once passing the ubuntu gear
<subcool> I dont even know how to google it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: the manpages are pretty good for refreshing, but sometimes you need a live example to understand, no?
<din> yean ntzrmtthihu777 so 's/ $//g' would remove spaces at the end.
<warfaren> if you don't get an answer for a while, is it okay to repeat your question here? i mean i guess no1 will see my question after it getting pushed up so far
<Quen> Yeah, can't argue with that.
<noenoe> hello everybody...
<ntzrmtthihu777> warfaren: whassup?
<jason_> hi
<warfaren> i was asking if i can disable alt+left/right toggling virtual consoles
<Quen> There we go, now to try it on the other directory full of prepended identifiers.
<ntzrmtthihu777> warfaren: you mean the desktops?
<warfaren> no, virtual consoles. the ones you get to when you press ctrl+alt+f1 through f6
<din> Quen, when you are comfortable with it, you can use * to specify all the files.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: make sure you clip it all off at once, makes it simpler.
<din> of course nothing that doesn't match won't be affected.
<ntzrmtthihu777> warfaren: aaah, the tty's
<Quen> All done, thanks guys.
<warfaren> well yeah...
<warfaren> nice1
<ntzrmtthihu777> warfaren: exactly why do you want to disable it?
<DigitRig> if I use "locate somefilenamehere" how can I grep for the first result?
<warfaren> because it overrides sending that key combo to my program
<noenoe> if i wanna upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04...the data safe to that place?
<Quen> Much quicker and less repetitive than renaming each one by one in Dolphin.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DigitRig: use locate foo | more
<din> DigitRig, locate file|head -1
<Quen> And now that I actually know roughly how to do it, more convenient.
<warfaren> and i'm fine with pressing alt+f1, f2 etc instead.. i dont switch VT's as often as i use the key combo for my program
<din> warfaren, there's a way, trying to recall.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quen: yeah, i'm glad I got in on this learning session, I may be able to do some nifty for looped renaming now
<warfaren> :)
<Quen> *yay*
<din> warfaren, check out /etc/inittab
<Quen> I knew there had to be some power in the rename command, and now I know at least the basics of how to use it.
<warfaren> din: oO it's not on my system
<warfaren> i'm really surprised
<din> well, i use all sorts of linux/unix machines. it's usually there.
<din> heh, not on mine either.
<warfaren> Quen: yeah, well in fact that power comes from the regular expressions and you find those everywhere, not just in rename
<warfaren> haha
<warfaren> i really expeced it to be there
<warfaren> i'mma do find / -name inittab
<din> warfaren, looks like you can just mv /etc/init/tty1.conf{,.bak}
<din> that would disable tty1
<din> so on and so forth for the rest.
<warfaren> hm you mean so i'll end up with just one tty?
<din> or however many you want.
<din> the {,.bak} is a shortcut for renaming it...
<din> fyi
<warfaren> how's that gonna stop the key combo?
<din> honestly i just googled it.
<din> heh
<warfaren> the only way i see that stopping it is leaving only one tty left so there's none other to switch to
<warfaren> alright
<warfaren> i was doing that before too
<dr_willis> !inittab
<dr_willis> upstart dosent use initab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<warfaren> but all i could find was a list of the key combinations
<din> you'll likely have to reboot after doing that.
<Cyclohexane> Is it possible to ssh using a proxy? e.g. ssh -lroot host --proxy proxy.com:2992
<Grimhound> I have a question. What is LVM, and is it worth installing with a new Ubuntu installation?
<warfaren> Cyclohexane: sure, for one you could use tsocks
<warfaren> but there are probably better solutions
<dr_willis> !lvm
<dr_willis> Grimhound: ive never needed it.
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cyclohexane> warfaren: how would I use tsocks?
<Quen> Is it possible to use Kfrb to remote in to my Kubuntu machine from a different network; or can it only do LAN?
<dr_willis> it lets you resize partitions and things on the fly
<warfaren> Cyclohexane: it requires you to have a socks proxy available
<Cyclohexane> warfaren: I will have a socks available
<warfaren> you install tsocks, set up its config to point out the ip and port to the socks proxy, then you use it as a launcher for the command
<warfaren> so basically tsocks ssh user@host
<Cyclohexane> ah ok
<Grimhound> Is there any downside to installing LVM?
<warfaren> i'm not 100% sure it will work with ssh, though
<Grimhound> Does it take up resources?
<warfaren> but i think it might
<Grimhound> Is it worth it if I'm installing Xubuntu onto a ratty old laptop?
<dr_willis> Grimhound: doubtfull if you need it
<din> Grimhound, LVM is logical volume management.
<warfaren> isn't a lot of distros using LVM by default nowadays?
<din> you know, combine several disks, into one logical volume, create raid 1 mirrors etc...
<warfaren> Grimhound: how old is your laptop?
<dr_willis> warfaren: i think redhat does.
<Grimhound> It's a Compaq Presario C700 series
<warfaren> right now i'm typing on an IBM thinkpad 600X with a pentium III 500mhz and 512MB ram
<Grimhound> So... 2005-ey
<Grimhound> I want to say, anyway
<warfaren> it's running ubuntu 12.04 with X stopped
<warfaren> running great
<warfaren> but i intend to replace it with a faster distro eventually
<din> warfaren, i'm on a macbook (2007) dual booting os x and ubuntu. :)
<warfaren> surely a 2005 laptop shouldn't have any major problems with most distros i think
<warfaren> depends on what you intend to do with it
<warfaren> ah nice
<Keyman009> Anyone feel like helping me understand why my current installation of libpcap cannot be seen by the ./configure script for DAQ-2.0.0?
<Keyman009> I have a fresh install of Server 12.4.2
<din> Keyman009, generally there's a log in the directory that will tell you what happened.
<din> after the config.
<din> maybe config.log... or something of the sort.
<holstein> Keyman009: maybe whatever DAQ is expects a different version
<Keyman009> Yes I have read the log... it just tells me that it cannot see an installation of libpcap version 1.0.0 or greater.
<Keyman009> But it is installed (version 1.1.1 )
<holstein> Keyman009: where did you get DAQ?
<Keyman009> from snort.org
<din> i've run into this a lot and have had to install the dev libs as well. i haven't checked to see if there is one for libpcap
<warfaren> hm maybe you need to find where the .so file is and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to that directory?
<din> Keyman009, try installing libpcap-dev and running it again.
<Keyman009> There are a number of ways to get it working, and I can get it to work. I am just trying to understand where it is currently looking by default.
<warfaren> ok
<din> strace ./configure ? :)
<Keyman009> I will give that a try and see what it tells me.
<subcool> histo, hey you around?
<t0rch> able ubuntu torrent. sry pc crashed so am repeating
<t0rch> looking for Link to most recent long term support torrent ubuntu.
<t0rch> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ntzrmtthihu777> t0rch: releases.ubuntu.com/precise
<t0rch> link?
<ntzrmtthihu777> t0rch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise
<Tex_Nick> t0rch:  see if this helps ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Tex_Nick> t0rch:  sorry thqat's not what you asked for ;(
<dherly> hi
<holstein> there are torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<dherly> does anybody knows any oracle channel?
<Keyman009> yea... strace isn't giving me anything that I can use.
<din> Keyman009, hmm.
<din> have you looked in the config script itself?
<din> s/config/configure
<holstein> dherly: you have tried /join #oracle i assume
<histo> subcool: yeah
<histo> subcool: just popped in
<holstein> Keyman009: its a non-repo package, so if you can make it work, i would just make it work, and not worry about why its not seeing the deps
<Keyman009> din, I have, but it's a hard read for me....
<Keyman009> holstein, I am looking to learn more about linux.... not really get an application working.
<din> give me the link where you got it from
<din> i'll check it out.
<t0rch> MSG self !valve
<Keyman009> http://www.snort.org/downloads/2216
<t0rch> MSG t0rch !valve
<dherly> can't talk on #oracle
<t0rch> !valve
<t0rch> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> dherly: check the /topic, and register if you are not
<histo> Keyman009: What application are you trying to install?
<Keyman009> snort 2.9.4.1
<din> Keyman009, have you tried the "--with-libpcap-libraries=DIR" option?
<Keyman009> it needs DAQ 2.0.0 as a prereq
<mneptok> Keyman009: why not use the package?
<histo> Keyman009: Any reason you can't use the version of snort int he repos?
<subcool> histo, awesome- so- i got past that issue from yesterday, the grub stuff. Appears my grub is fine- whats going on is its stopping when coming to my /home folder i believe. and im not really sure how to google it.
<histo> subcool: Did you encrypt your home folder during installation?
<Keyman009> I was told it was better to compile from source rather than use a package.
<mneptok> Keyman009: apparently not, eh?
<mneptok> Keyman009: it's also a really bad idea to have compiler tools on a machine that needs intrusion detection
<histo> Keyman009: You should only be compiling from source if there is a feature missing in the package from the repos. They've been tested and are known working with your current setup.
<Keyman009> No... mneptok.. I can get this working... no problem. I just download the libpcap source and compile and install myself and I can get it going.
<histo> Keyman009: Perhaps you should as the "snort" people on how to install their package then.
<mneptok> Keyman009: then i guess you don't need help ;)
<din> Keyman009, sudo apt-get install libpcap-dev bison flex
<din> then configure worked for me.
<Keyman009> histo, I understand your point, but this what was told to me by a previous sourfire employee and snort expert.
<Keyman009> er that was sourcefire exployee
<histo> Keyman009: then ask him for help. Or learn more about installing software
<Keyman009> histo that is exatly what I am trying to do.
<histo> Keyman009: bad advice is still bad advice it doesn't matter who is giving it to you.
<mneptok> Keyman009: i'd use the packaged version. and i was the first person Canonical hired to support Ubuntu commercially. :P
<wayne__> How can I back up my movies with linux ubuntu
<Keyman009> Um... that's coming 2nd level down from the maker of snort.
<mneptok> Keyman009: you're better off asking that person, then.
<Keyman009> Marty Roesch is not exactly someone I can just call up :)
<histo> wayne__: Where are they currently stored?
<wayne__> dvd and blu ray disks
<bean> Snort is not very easy to get working correctly.
<bean> I've done it
<bean> but not in quite some time
<subcool> histo, no- but its on a lvm
<Keyman009> I can want until I am in D.C. in June and ask Mike Poor.... but I was hoping to do this sooner than that.
<histo> wayne__: put movie in drive... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/storage/nameofmovie.iso
<subcool> histo, during install i pointed it to it, maybe it doesnt recognize lvm yet? - i have no clue.
<din> Keyman009, pm.
<histo> subcool: Wasn't root on lvm also?
<Keyman009> bean, again, I can get this software working.... I am not trying to get it to work. I am trying to understand why it doesn't work with the currelty installed libpcap the way it came from Ubuntu... thats all.
<bean> Keyman009, that sounds like something you need to take up with the package maintainer
<holstein> Keyman009: could be as simple as repackaging
<mneptok> Keyman009: ask a Snort expert about libpcap version dependencies
<Keyman009> mneptok, I am trying to find one :)
<subcool> histo, yea-.. im trying to chroot into it now- but i forget how to do it..
<subcool> my LVM is /dev/MyVG/Precise - thats root.
<Dawn> I am a bonehead.  I just repartitioned with gparted and made a new partition.  Now I can't get to it.  I forgot how to change permissions in terminal so I can get to /dev/cdb without having to be root.  Help!!
<mneptok> Keyman009: compiling from source is not something this channel encourages, especially when a packaged version exists
<bean> um, /join #snort
<bean> ?
<subcool> histo my LVM is /dev/MyVG/Precise - thats root.
<subcool> histo, so im trying mount ^^folder to /mnt ???
<Keyman009> mneptok understable point of view
<luck> hi
<histo> subcool: you have to mount /dev/MyVG/Precise /mnt   then chroot /mnt  and have a look at your /etc/fstab
<luck> i got this problem my friends
<luck> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<luck> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<luck> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<luck> what is that suppose to mean?
<histo> luck: is the mysql server running and is it set to listen on localhost?
<somsip> histo: now by default the bind-address is 127.0.0.1 (loclahost, I know)
<luck> histo:  i have no idea
<histo> luck: sudo status mysqld
<luck> i am just doing an example from book" linux for dummy"
<luck> oh ok
<FATMedia> anyone have any idea why random files would be getting created in the root directory of an ubuntu server?
<subcool> histo, i just tried that- it said mount: special device -directory- does not exist
<FATMedia> or how to trace down why they're being created?
<bean> FATMedia, like what
<luck> histo:  status: Unknown job: mysqld
<FATMedia> they have random names like ?/n;6Z???y???
<Nanaharu> Hello, I'm trying to install NVIDIA drivers on 12.10 and it seems to be a lot more difficult than previous versions... I found a guid and I "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" but if I try and do any steps after that... the commands just don't work and ubuntu still doesn't recognize my card
<histo> subcool: lsblk and make sure it's /dev/MyVG/Precise
<t0rch> what is ubuntu 12.04 torrent link?
<histo> luck: sudo status mysql
<luck> histo:  i did type
<histo> t0rch: it's a link to download via torrent
<holstein> t0rch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ lists them
<luck> histo: it reply Unknown job: mysqld
<histo> luck: yeah I told you mysqld try mysql
<subcool> histo, ah- thats the command i was looking for before
<histo> luck: or use <tab> to autocomplete the name of the init job
<subcool> histo, no- that doesnt give mem uch other than.. my sda's
<luck> histo: same result Unknown job: mysql
<histo> luck: sudo /etc/init.d/mys<tab> status
<histo> luck: <tab> means hit the tab key
<Nanaharu> Can anyone help me install NVIDIA drivers for ubuntu 12.10. I'm very new to terminal commands and the guids online are not helping very much.
<histo> literally press the tab key
<mneptok> luck: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<luck> histo: nothing come up
<holstein> !nvidia | Nanaharu
<histo> Nanaharu: which nvidia card?
<ubottu> Nanaharu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> luck: did you install mysql server
<FATMedia> bean: any clue? they're all owned by root, i can delete them but new ones are generated eventually
<Nanaharu> histo : NVIDIA GTX 680
<bean> FATMedia, can't say, i dont know why that'd happen
<luck> i think i did histo
<luck> histo:
<histo> Nanaharu: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<histo> luck: How?
<luck> histo:  i typed sudo apt-get install mysqladmin
<FATMedia> bean: its kind of disconcerning lol i haven't noticed any other problems aside from the files showing up...
<dr_willis> the 680 seems to be a somewhat problematic card. i seem to see a lot of people mention 680 in here lately.
<Nanaharu> histo : I did this. How do I get ubuntu to recognize my card? the sudo /sbin/lsmod grep nvidia command doesn't work or do anything
<bean> FATMedia, if it was a file from a package, we'd be able to tell
<mneptok> luck: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<histo> !info mysqladmin
<ubottu> Package mysqladmin does not exist in quantal
<Dawn> I am a bonehead.  I just repartitioned with gparted and made a new partition.  Now I can't get to it.  I forgot how to change permissions in terminal so I can get to /dev/cdb without having to be root.  Help!!
<histo> luck: What command were you trying when you received the error above?
<luck> mneptok: histo i am doing now
<FATMedia> bean: is there any way to figure out how they were created? the file names are insane, like one is `???p???`???p???`???pα?`????
<histo> luck: yes you kind of need mysql-server to administer it....
<luck> histo: sorry, i installed mysql-server-5.5
<dr_willis> Dawn:  mount it. then use chown/chmod as needed on the mountpoint
<luck> histo: just that one
<mneptok> luck: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<luck> mneptok: i am downloding now
<dr_willis> hmm. i  always  use  sudo  service servicename start
 * Dawn huggs dr_willis 
<histo> Nanaharu: So does X fail to start?
<mneptok> luck: downloading what?
<luck> mneptok: the one you show me mysql-server
<mneptok> luck: but you installed mysql-server-5.5
<histo> luck: what were you trying when you received the error that brought you here in the first place?
<Nanaharu> histo : the sudo apt-get install nvidia-current seems to work flawlessly, but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it at all...
<mneptok> luck: now you're installing another package. you're going to have conflicts.
<histo> Nanaharu: can you lscpi -k | pastebinit
<luck> mneptok: that was before you told me
<mneptok> luck: mysql-server is a metapackage for whatever the current version is.
<histo> Nanaharu: sorry typo lspci -k | pastebinit
<luck> histo: oh i am builting data base for a books which is an example from a book
<TaMpeReN> anyone can tell me how to get connetfiy  on  ubuntu
<luck> mneptok: i am done with downloading what to do next?
<mneptok> luck: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.5
<dr_willis> TaMpeReN:  and whats connetfiy?
<luck> mneptok: i got this error message
<luck> mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: 'Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'books''
<histo> ohboy
<histo> luck: Did you create a mysql root password when installing mysql-server ?
<luck> when i type mysqladmin create books
<mneptok> luck: you need to login to the MySQL console as the MySQL root user
<luck> histo: i did
<TaMpeReN> dr_willis: it makes a hotspot , let me share internet to other devices
<luck> mneptok: how??
<dr_willis> TaMpeReN:  and thisis a linux app? a windows app? or what exactly?
<luck> my books does not tell me about it
<mneptok> luck: mysql -u root -p
<histo> luck: aparently your book didn't tell you to install mysql-server either
<dr_willis> TaMpeReN:  keep it in the channel.
<dr_willis> !ics > TaMpeReN
<ubottu> TaMpeReN, please see my private message
<mneptok> luck: you are also now asking for generic MySQL help, which is probably better suited to the #mysql channel.
<luck> histo: yes
<subcool> histo im here now
<histo> subcool: any luck getting / mounted?
<subcool> histo im on the laptop... - no... lsblk gave me nothing
<luck> mneptok: got error ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Nanaharu> histo : I sent the pastebinit to a private msg
<luck> mneptok:  no my friend it is just an example from "linux all in one desk Reference for Dummies 2006"
<histo> subcool: what? Are you on a livecd on the broken machine?  Also I though you were just going to reinstall?
<dr_willis> luck a 6 yr old tutorial -- may  have issues. ;)
<luck> dr_willis: you are so right
<mneptok> luck: your questions now are about usage of MySQL, not Ubuntu.
<luck> mneptok:  Oops sorry
<histo> Nanaharu: did you reboot after installing nvidia-current
<subcool> histo: i did reinstall- im on a livusb, but its giving me issues, it wont install like anything, i cant install xchat, extras' or pastebinit
<mneptok> luck: it's better to ask in a dedicated MySQL channel or forum
<luck> mneptok: tell me where to go
 * mneptok twitches ...
<Nanaharu> histo : no... ha ha lemme do that~
<mneptok> luck: #mysql
<luck> thanks mneptok
<histo> Nanaharu: Are you able to get to a graphical environment right now or are you stuck in cli?
<histo> subcool: what sort of errors do youg et when you try and install something?
<Nanaharu> histo : after the reboot my system seems to be kind of funky and not load. I don't get the docks or the taskbar at the top and it's not using my full screen
<histo> luck: Keep in mind a lot has changed since 2006
<luck> histo: okie
<subcool> histo: Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<luck> i got another question my friends
<histo> Nanaharu: ahh well it's still using the nouveau driver. You can try using the jocket-text tool to install additional drivers
<histo> Nanaharu: I would purge nvidia-current first
<dr_willis> TaMpeReN:  keep it in the channel...  i may have to leave at any time.
<histo> Nanaharu: then try jocket-text see which driver it wants to install for your card.
<luck> mneptok: I heard that I can connect to other linux computer under same wifi or other place
<Nanaharu> How do I get to the terminal? And I've read that in 12.10 using Jockey will mess up the system?
<luck> is that true?
<histo> subcool: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<histo> luck: what ssh?
<dr_willis> Nanaharu: 12.10 dosent really have jocky any more. its been redone.. and it worked fine for me.
<histo> dr_willis: jocket-text is stil lthere
<subcool> http://paste.kde.org/690032 histo
<histo> Nanaharu: ctrl+alt+F1 through F6 are tty's F7 is back to GUI
<subcool> histo: its really screwy
<luck> histo: o got cha
<histo> subcool: sudo apt-get update
<histo> subcool: then try and install
<subcool> histo: done that-
<subcool> i used unetboot to instlal this liveusb.. :/
<histo> subcool: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> subcool: Wait I'm confused now. Which can you not install packages on? The USB or your computer?
<subcool> histo: usb
<Nanaharu> histo : when I press ctrl alt f1 my screen goes black and I can't type?
<histo> Nanaharu: YOu should have a login prompt on the upper left of the screen?
<Nanaharu> There is no prompt. Just a flashing underscore.
<Dii_Pundiih> Hi. I have booted in to a two x screen setup and x starts alright but no desktop or panel loads... When i try to start with compiz --replace or lxpanel it says that: Cannot find display..? what would be sensible to do now?
<histo> subcool: So you are booting to a USB which has ubuntu installed to it? And you want to install packages right?
<histo> Nanaharu: try F2
<subcool> histo: correct
<subcool> histo: but- just so i can fix the laptop
<histo> Nanaharu: if not ctrl+alt+t in GUI will open terminal
<TaMpeReN> how to do !tab on pidgin?
<histo> subcool: What version of ubuntu did you install to the usb?
<Nanaharu> histo : now what's the command to purge nvidia current?
<TaMpeReN> !tab test
<histo> Nanaharu: sudo apt-get purge nivdia-current
<dr_willis> TaMpeReN: ! commands are bot triggers. hit the tab key to autocomplete nicks in most clients
<histo> TaMpeReN: ctrl+shift+t maybe? ask in #pidgin
<subcool> histo: 12.04.1
<ALeon_> Hello.
<histo> !info pastebinit precise
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<histo> subcool: you need the universe repo enabled in sources.list
<TaMpeReN> k i go #pidgin  ty
<Nanaharu> histo : do I need to reboot after purging? and then how do I use the jocket method? is there a guid or is it a simple line of code ^.^?
<histo> subcool: IS this a modern laptop?
<subcool> histo: yes
<mneptok> Nanaharu: do you *require* 3D?
<subcool> histo: ok- ill open up software manager
<histo> Nanaharu: no need to reboot. in the terminal type jockey-text     The GUI way in 12.10 is to go to system settings > software sources > hardware tab
<histo> subcool: Does it use EFI?
<subcool> histo: honestly- i dont know what that is
<histo> subcool: Alright well lets fix one problem at a time. What is wrong with the laptop right now?
<Nanaharu> mneptok : I plan on using 3D rendering software, do you mean that? or do you mean like 3D cinema type 3D?
<subcool> histo: yae, that did it
<mneptok> Nanaharu: i mean, "why not use the nouveau driver instead of the proprietary nVidia driver?"
<histo> mneptok: performance in the nouveau driver is subpar for most peoople.
<mneptok> histo: it seems on Nanaharu's machine, the proprietary driver is far more sub-par. ;)
<Nanaharu> histo : so I just apt-get the jockey-common? and this works in 12.10 now?
<histo> mneptok: true
<histo> Nanaharu: No I told you... You can use jockey-text or "GUI" way go to System Settings > Software Sources > Hardware Tab
<subcool> histo: during boot, it see the ubuntu gear, then it drops out to busybox.
<histo> Nanaharu: system settings can be called via gnome-control-center
<histo> subcool: any errors?
<mneptok> subcool: can you test the USB stick on another machine?
<Nanaharu> histo : I can't use the gui because after I rebooted, I only get a small screen with no dock or taskbar... so it seems like I'm stuck with terminal.
<subcool> mneptok: sure- but ill lose my install, its appears not to be perisitant
<subcool> histo: not that i can see- i can pastbein dmesg ?
<luck> histo: I don't know what to read for SSH ; please give me some advise
<mneptok> subcool: if you can't boot, what does persistence matter?
<histo> subcool: paste the /var/log/syslog from the laptop's /
<Nanaharu> histo : so I was able to make it to the software sources. I went to additional drivers but it says that no proprietary drivers are in use.
<subcool> histo: haha- uh... i still have to mount the root
<histo> subcool: and /var/log/boot.log maybe of some use.
<coolroot> i can't access my usb stick it says it has to be root to access how can i do that?
<histo> subcool: yeah running dmesg on the usb will just output the syslog of the usb instance
<histo> !sudo | coolroot
<ubottu> coolroot: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<subcool> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595121/
<mneptok> subcool: test the stick on another machine. you've already lost any customizations when you rebooted/shut down.
<histo> Nanaharu: right none are in use now. You want to activate one.
<subcool> mneptok: at that rate- ill just make a new livusb with persistant
<histo> subcool: is that from the USB?
<Nanaharu> histo : how do I activate one? there are no options.
<subcool> histo: mneptok ill do that now anyways
<subcool> histo: i suppose..
<subcool> histo: i havent mounted the laptops root yet
<histo> subcool: You are confusing the hell out of me right now. Pick one install that you want to fix. Either the one installed on the laptop drive or the usb.
<subcool> histo: laptop- thats what i care about
<histo> subcool: Yeah that log is completely useless then for fixing the "laptop"
<histo> subcool: you need to mount the laptop's root partition.
<subcool> histo: i posted what ihad access too
<subcool> histo: ya- it errored . remember? ill do it again and show you
<histo> subcool: paste output of lsblk   if that doesn't work paste out put of sudo fdisk -l
<histo> Nanaharu: does it list any drivers? You click one and click enable
<Nanaharu> histo : there are no drivers listed.
<subcool> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595129/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595130/
<luck> 3
<luck> 33
<histo> subcool: Did you reinstall to the hard drive or just the usb since we last talked?
<luck> 33333333333333333333333333+3++++++333333333333333333333333333+3+333333333
<luck> 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<luck> 33
<luck> sorry
<FloodBot1> luck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luck> kids
<subcool> histo: harddrive
<histo> Nanaharu: do you have one of those hybrid graphics cards?
<subcool> histo: and i reformated my usb, which im about to do again -
<histo> subcool: did you use lvm again this time?
<Nanaharu> histo : so I got jockey, I should be able to just activate all the drivers now? I have a NVIDIA GTX 680 FTW I don't think it's a hybrid
<subcool> histo: because if i have to reboot, i lose everything.
<TaMpeReN> anyone can tell me how i can make my laptop into a wifi hotspot
<subcool> histo: yea.. had to- my home directory is on lvm
<TaMpeReN> i followed the steps but ther intenet is not being shared
<histo> subcool: you don't have to use lvm. but anyways  sudo apt-get install lvm2 && modprobe dm-mod
<histo> TaMpeReN: which steps?
<luck> exit
<qwertyomen> TaMpeReN: gotta bridge the ethernet port and wireless
<TaMpeReN> histo: http://23ars.blogspot.ro/2013/03/create-wifi-hotspot-on-ubuntu-12041210.html
<histo> Nanaharu: I'm affraid you may have to use the drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us  here are some directions http://askubuntu.com/questions/247448/nvidia-gtx-680-drivers
<subcool> histo: update-initramfs is disabled since running on read-only media
<histo> !ics | TaMpeReN
<ubottu> TaMpeReN: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<histo> subcool: How are you creating these usb installs btw?
<TaMpeReN> histo:  i did this too http://23ars.blogspot.ro/2013/03/create-wifi-hotspot-on-ubuntu-12041210.html
<TaMpeReN> histo:  i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<TaMpeReN> histo:  it set up the connection but the internet is not behind shared
<histo> TaMpeReN: did you make sure that the forwarding is set to on?
<histo> TaMpeReN: sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" this step is very important
<TaMpeReN> histo:  GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 12.04) i  followed this only
<subcool> histo: this last one was wtih unetboot
<subcool> histo: i had used yumi - but it crapped out
<subcool> histo: for simplicity, im going to create a new one- ill brb..
<histo> subcool: Okay when you areinstalling why are you creating all these jacked up partitions? rather than just letting the installer partition your drive?
<histo> subcool: The thumb drive is not the issue
<Nanaharu> How do you run a program under roots permission?
<histo> Nanaharu: sudo programname
<subcool> histo: because it has my home directoy on it- and its too large to move
<Nanaharu> histo : oh okay lol that was easy~ Thanks
<histo> subcool: Do you have a bunch of files saved there?
<subcool> histo: your right- but when i reboot to chcek if it is ok- ill lose all of what i just installed to check on the drive..
<subcool> histo: YES
<subcool> histo: its a couple years old at this point- its rather imporrant
<histo> subcool: Okay so then why do you have 4 partitions in addition to your /home
<subcool> subcool: i use to have a 500gb backup- but my x' stole it- so im working with what i got
<subcool> histo: i was working with TJ- and he crated a root, var, tmp - then home
<subcool> histo: i had the history, but that usb crapped out.
<histo> subcool: and this is just a desktop machine? Your not using the laptop as a server right.
<subcool> histo: this is a mobile laptop, i use it for a lot of things..
<subcool> histo: my desktop server is- hurting....
<histo> subcool: perhaps someone more familiar with LVM can help. I dont' know why "TJ" had you create all those seperate partitions on a desktop install.
<subcool> histo: ive been looking for help with lvm.. but no one is about- and if i recall TJ was always in this group-
<histo> subcool: I suspect the issue is from / not getting mounted properly on boot
<subcool> histo: my laptop when working has a full list of irc i work with-
<subcool> histo: well, it boots fine-
<histo> What boots fine?
<subcool> the laptop-
<histo> Then wth
<histo> So what is the issue then?
<subcool> but when it get to .. login- it bails to busybox
<RiXtEr> subcool, so your X isn't stating?
<RiXtEr> *starting
<histo> subcool: So then it isn't booting fine.
<subcool> RiXtEr: basically? hard to say..
<subcool> histo: well after attacking the grub- i say it boots
<RiXtEr> subcool, at a $ try startx
<histo> subcool: I though you were able to click ont he partitions in nautilus on and mount the drives earlier rigth?
<RiXtEr> he's gone.
<subcool_> histo, i can mount them via a file manager, yes. But Chroot is getting me
<geomyidae> wtf? dkms DEPENDS on apport?
<Nanaharu> histo : I'm trying to sudo NVIDIA-linux-x86_64-310.32.run but it says it doesn't exist. I downloaded the installer but I'm lost now on how to run it and turn of my desktop like the instructions say.
<geomyidae> Nanaharu: sudo ./NVIDIA...
<subcool> i just moved ...
<geomyidae> Nanaharu: also, you're better off installing those drivers through the repositrories.
<histo> subcool_: okay well after they are mounted via file manager. you can opena  terminal type in mount   it will show you where they are mounted. Then you can sudo chroot /path/to/what/mount/said
<subcool> histo, im fixing that usb..
<histo> subcool: use <tab> for autocompletion
<Nanaharu> geomyidea : ummm repositories?
<histo> subcool: there is nothing wrong with that USB
<histo> subcool: When did all these problems start by the way?
<coyotee> hey
<subcool> histo, sunday- i came home from a trip, and my networking went to hell. so after you helped me with that and a couple other peope. and nothign worked. i just reinstalled it
<subcool> histo, now i have this issue.
<subcool> histo, its been a week of linux trouble.
<subcool> give me a couple - iim making a new lisb usn
<subcool> liveusb
<histo> subcool: When you reinstall it. How are you telling the partitioner about your partitions?
<histo> subcool: That is the entire problem ^^^
<subcool> i manually goto each parition click change and direct them to the partition.
<histo> subcool: I would try just using / and /home  make sure you tell it not to format /home
<subcool> histo, that shoulda have done it- it boots, but.. my guess is home. but imjust guess.
<subcool> histo, right- thats what i;ve been doing about home.
<histo> subcool: To ease in the troubleshooting. atleast. Then you can eliminate /var /tmp etc...
<histo> subcool: /home should be the only one you tell it not to format
<subcool> histo, give me like 10 mins.. ill brb....
<histo> subcool: K
<subcool> histo, thats what i've been doing.
<histo> subcool: does it pick up that it's lvm or do you have the option to tell it that?
<histo> subcool: the 12.10 installation cd has support for lvm built in
<subcool> histo, ofcourse it would- um i boot into the liveusb, and install the lvm - then click install to HDD
<histo> subcool: yeah but the install doesn't know it's being installed to an LVM drive
<subcool> histo, it seems them.
<subcool> histo, label and all
<histo> subcool: you still would have to install lvm to the chroot prior to rebooting
<Nanaharu> I'm still having a lot of trouble trying to run the install. geomyidae mentioned something about repositories? can I install my gtx 680 ftw from a repository?
<subcool> histo, hold on- brb
<histo> subcool: Are you able to run 12.10?
<histo> subcool: would be much easier for you.
<ashwin> How can i change my home folder to a hard disk drive?
<subcool> histo, i could dl it- :/ but i want to be on LTS-
<subcool> for giggles- ill do it now
<subcool> hold on
<dr_willis> ashwin: copy your home to the hd. edit fstab to mount it to /home
<subcool> ill be back in like 15. i have to dl it
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<histo> !seperatehome | ashwin
<histo> !separatehome | ashwin
<ubottu> ashwin: please see above
<rgap> hi
<rgap> help
<Onixs> how to modify a read-only ISO without extracting and keep its bootability
<histo> !ask | rgap
<ubottu> rgap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> Onixs: you can't.
<histo> Onixs: you have to mount it to edit it. And then put it back in iso form.
<dr_willis> dident kiso at one time sort of automate that process?
<rgap> i have ubuntu 12.04 32 bit and need to hibernate
<Onixs> ok. cant edit after mounting since its a read*only
<rgap> sudo pm-hibernate    doesnt work
<rgap> histo: ping
<dr_willis> !info kiso
<histo> Onixs: copy the files from it
<ubottu> Package kiso does not exist in quantal
<histo> Onixs: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=52598
<rgap> ping?
<Onixs> reading..   thanks histo
<histo> Onixs: isomaster is aparently another tool
<Nanaharu> I don't understand why my sudo command to run my .run file won't work? I've tried it with the full sudo ./home/username/desktop/filename.run but it says the directory doesn't exist
<Onixs> even the ISO is read-only?
<histo> Nanaharu: sudo sh /path/to/filename.run
<jeem>  /msg nickserv identify digit
<jeem> nice
<jeem> fuck
<Onixs> Lolz
<histo> Onixs: Which iso are you trying to edit
<histo> lol that should be on bash.org
<dr_willis> they extract the files and rebuild the iso i imagine Onixs
<Nanaharu> histo : i tried the sh, it says that it can't open T.T I don't understand why it's so hard to install this driver
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  chmod +x the. run first? be sure yiur cASe of words is right...
<jeem> anyway, i am trying to setup a vpn, i am in bt5r3 , i don't know if i can get support for that here?
<dr_willis> and its NOT sudo ./home/whatever   it would be sudo /home/whatever
<dr_willis> jeem:  bt has its own support channels
<Nanaharu> dr_willis : would the code just be chmod +x path/to/filename.run?
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  the first use of / and . and so forth are VERY imporntant
<dr_willis>   path/to/file would be under your current directory..  /peth/to/file is a Full absoute path
<dr_willis>      /home/yourusername/Download/wwhatever.run
<rgap> histo: i have ubuntu 12.04 32 bit and need to hibernate please
<ntzrmtthihu777> Onixs: there is a remastering guide on the wiki
<rgap> histo: sudo pm-hibernate    doesnt work
<Onixs> histo some home made for NAS
<Nanaharu> dr_willis : so this is my full command; chmod +x /home/username/desktop/filename.run.
<Nanaharu> dr_willis : the +x doesn't stand for anything does it?
<histo> Nanaharu: What is the command you are typing in?
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  CASE of the letters is also critical.. Linux IS case senesetive
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  +x is Critical also.. thats what you  are telling the mode to change to..  making it eXecutable
<rgap> ..
<dr_willis> so yes +x stands for somthing. ;) the executable bit/flag
<Nanaharu> dr_willis : I downloaded the nvidia driver since it seems to be the only way to use my graphics card. so I'm trying to run the installer under root permission.
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  if they are in your /home/Username/Downloads directory you can do.....
<dr_willis> cd ~/Downloads
<histo> Onixs: Here's an easy way if you don't want to do it the normal way http://askubuntu.com/questions/46646/how-to-edit-iso-images-including-bootable-isos#46647
<dr_willis> ls   (to see the files, you  should see that whatever.run)
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.run
<dr_willis> sudo ./whatever.run
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  you  most likely  will need to not  be in the X desktop/GUI to install the .run file..  'sudo service lightdm stop' will close out X. and get you  to  the  consoel. where you  need to login, and do the commands
<dr_willis>  the .run drivers are not guarentted to work.
<histo> Nanaharu: you can use the tab key to autocomplete names int eh terminal also like chmod +x Nvidia<tab>
<dr_willis> i thought the xswat ppa had newer nvidia drivers also. but  i  never use  that ppa
<Nanaharu> dr_willis : the guide I was trying to follow said I shout turn of my desktop
<histo> Nanaharu: everything is case sensitive
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  thats what 'sudo service lightdm stop' does.. closes X totally
<dr_willis> instsall drivers.. then reboot via 'sudo reboot'
<dr_willis> and hope  it works
<histo> dr_willis: atleast you can sudo ./Nvidia_garbage.run --uninstall
<evilytwisted> Hi all.. do any of you know how to install zentyal 3.0.1 from a usb thumbdisk and getting past the "I cant find the cd rom grrr...  blah blah blah.. "  and hi dr_willis  :D
<histo> !offline | evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  make sure the cd is not in your sources listing.
<evilytwisted> how do i do that?
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  what do you mean by install from a usb thimbdisk also? you  got the .deb on a flash drive? and no networking?
<Nanaharu> dr_willis : okay now that it closed my x desktop how do I type commands here? the same way as the terminal?
<histo> zentyal with no networking seems completely pointles
<histo> Nanaharu: yeap
<evilytwisted> no... i used unetbootin to "burn" an iso to a thumbdisk
<dr_willis> Nanaharu:  yes.. it IS a terminal
<histo> !zentyal | evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<evilytwisted> Yeah im aware of that..
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  so  how does  that relate to installing zentyal?  you are installing it on a live-usb setup?
<histo> evilytwisted: okay then you edit your software sources enable whatever repo zentyal is in and sudo apt-get install zentyal
<evilytwisted> live usb setup Im not for sure.. i just dl the file from the websiute
<evilytwisted> mount it..
<histo> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in quantal
<evilytwisted> IM not running zentyal from ubuntu.. or anything
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  you are confuseing things...   dl'd what file?
<histo> !info ebox
<evilytwisted> Its a stand alone package
<ubottu> Package ebox does not exist in quantal
<histo> evilytwisted: then dpkg -i packagename.deb
<histo> evilytwisted: or double click on the deb
<evilytwisted> http://www.zentyal.org/
<evilytwisted> its not a deb file..
<dr_willis> what exacctly did you  download...
<evilytwisted> http://www.zentyal.org/downloads/
<evilytwisted> its a iso file
<evilytwisted> WHich i used unetbootin or something like that.. to burn it to a usb thumbdrive..
<histo> evilytwisted: read this page please http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Documentation/Community/Installation/InstallationGuide
<histo> evilytwisted: it tells you how to add the zentyal repo and install it
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: what exactly is zentyal?
<evilytwisted> histo IM not asking to install repos.. Nor packages.. Im using a spare box .. thats completly empty
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: web based admin of a machine.
<evilytwisted> has no os.. No nothing on it atm
<dr_willis> theres no need to use the iso.. use the packages..
<dr_willis> you  dont need to install it 'from scratch'
<histo> evilytwisted: Okay well you can't install zentyal to potato
<evilytwisted> then whats with the iso image
<evilytwisted> it said i can put it on a usb drive..
<dr_willis> its for 'from scratch' installs...
<evilytwisted> or cd
<dr_willis> so i imagine its source code
<dr_willis> look at whats in the iso file and see.. if  you want
<histo> dr_willis: yeah there is a bootable iso on their page
<dr_willis> their use of the term 'from scratch' is very vague. ;)
<evilytwisted> what im asking, Is i got it booted from an iso image on a thumbdisk
<histo> evilytwisted: use unetbootin to create a thumb drive
<evilytwisted> again Histo if you would please read... i already said that
<histo> evilytwisted: How is that a question.
<evilytwisted> plenty of times..
<evilytwisted> its persistant to find a cd rom drive...
<evilytwisted> I have it using a thumbdisk..
<evilytwisted> How do i get it to understant IM not using a cd rom drive. BUt instead a thumbdisk
<Apoptosis> Hey.  I have Ubuntu 12.04 and a broken windows 7.  I want to reinstall Win7.  Can I the reformat the  Win7 partition via disk utility and reinstall?  Will there be any conflicts with my ubuntu?
<histo> evilytwisted: Because it has cdrom entries in /etc/apt/sources.list you really should be asking in some zentyal support as this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  so you have ubuntu allready installed? or no os at all?
<cfhowlett> Apoptosis, best to use win7 tools for win7 OS
<histo> dr_willis: He's using zentyal's distro
<evilytwisted> i have nothing on the box that i want to install zentyal on
<histo> evilytwisted: you need to comment out the cdrom entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> evilytwisted:  that usb will basically install 'zentyals' own os then.. not ubuntu from what im seeing.. not  ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Apoptosis, upon reinstalling win7, you'll write over grub and ubuntu will be gone.  reinstall grub to get it back
<histo> !derivatives | evilytwisted
<ubottu> evilytwisted: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<evilytwisted> Its not a derivative.. what i heard its prety much a ubuntu 12.0.4 server
<evilytwisted> but ty histo
<dr_willis> if you  want 12.04 server.. then install 12.04 server. and use the zenytal packages in the repos/ppa
<Apoptosis> cfhowlett: are you familiar with any win7 reinstall tools in particular
<histo> evilytwisted: Okay then edit your sources.list
<cfhowlett> Apoptosis, you have the win7 cdrom/usb, right?  all tools are there
<histo> Apoptosis: did you install win7 after ubuntu?
<Apoptosis> cfhowlett: yes I was going to use that after wiping the partition
<Apoptosis> histo: my bunk win7 was on there first
<cfhowlett> Apoptosis, or use win7 to format the partition.  either way works
<histo> Apoptosis: just keep in mind you have to reinstall grub after installing winblows
<Apoptosis> histo: what's the best way to do that if I can't get into ubuntu?  Not sure what to expect
<ntzrmtthihu777> Apoptosis: live cd ubuntu plus boot repair
<lb27> I found out I could just use my efi thing to choose where to boot, I can live with that.
<evilytwisted> and see dr_willis  the thing im trying to install is ubuntu.. efine DISKNAME  Ubuntu-Server 12.04.1 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release i386
<evilytwisted> for whatever reason though it goes by a diffrent name..
<cfhowlett> evilytwisted, fwiw, present point release is 12.04.2
<evilytwisted> fwiw?
<cfhowlett> for what it's worth
<evilytwisted> ok ty
<cfhowlett> evilytwisted, you're install 32 bit not 64 bit server?
<evilytwisted> the spare box is a really old dell pc from a middleschool comp lab
<evilytwisted> pent 4 processer.. and such
<evilytwisted> it can only hold 32 bit..
<cfhowlett> evilytwisted, nice ...
<wilsonb70> Su root
<counting> Hi
<evilytwisted> Ill scream at my dad to se if he can get this working....... hes the one who suggested this for streaming webcam on the web..
<counting> Hi
<SunStar> hi
<counting> Hi sun
<cfhowlett> counting sunstar greetings
<counting> Word
<counting> Any ladies in the house
<kalenjohnson> ew
<SunStar> counting, #ubuntu-offopic
<histo> Why would he be using zentyal for streaming th
<cfhowlett> counting, wrong channel.  WRONG
<counting> Lol
<counting> Need topics
<ntzrmtthihu777> counting: is one. ubuntu support channel
<wilsonb70> Stable kernel
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<counting> What's ubuntu
<counting> Im in
<ntzrmtthihu777> counting: a linux based operating system. in other words you stumbled into a den of nerds, hackers, and programmres
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|counting,
<ubottu> counting,: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<counting> Sweet
 * ntzrmtthihu777 lols
<counting> I have an iphone
<counting> iOS
<histo> good4u
<kalenjohnson> close, counting, real close
<sternocera> Hello. I'm used to having the ability to see history when I press page up within my terminal emulator. Ubuntu apparently lacks that ability, or at the very least does not have it enabled by default. Can someone suggest a remedy?
<cfhowlett> counting, how nice.  nothing to do with ubuntu however.
<histo> counting: /j ##hackers
<counting> Im excited about ps4
<SunStar> sternocera, the up arrow
<ntzrmtthihu777> sternocera: it has one, I use it all the time. what term are you using
<cfhowlett> counting, also offtopic.  perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<counting> I like cnet
<kalenjohnson> cfhowlett, well, linux, unix... there's a slight connection ;)
<histo> sternocera: shift+pgup
<counting> Lol
<sternocera> SunStar: Sorry, what I mean is completion of a partially finished command based on history
<ntzrmtthihu777> sternocera: pres tab
<SunStar> thats not it either
<counting> I've Hacked into email password ?
<histo> counting: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic or /join ##hackers
<sternocera> ntzrmtthihu777, No, that's tab completion.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: is there anything good in ##hackers
<counting> Closer?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sternocera: sorry, sounded like you what you wanted
<SunStar> thats a cool feature. never heard of it befor
<sternocera> I want to type the first 3 letters of a frequently executed command, press page up, and get the rest from the last time I executed said command.
<histo> sternocera: ctrl+r  then type the first few letters
<ntzrmtthihu777> SunStar: its frikken awesome. you can do it in irc for nicks too. try typing ntz and then tab
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: you for real? that sounds like a nifty tool
<histo> sternocera: hit ctrl+r if you want to go back further
<histo> By go back further I mean previous instances
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<SunStar> not tab completion >_< history based completion
<sternocera> histo, that works, but isn't what I'm used to. I wonder why.
<histo> sternocera: probably used to a different shell
<ntzrmtthihu777> SunStar: dangit, thats twice I made that mistake
<histo> !shell | sternocera
<sternocera> histo, nope, I'm used to bash on Fedora.
<ubottu> sternocera: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<histo> sternocera: okay well then they have some other completion app installed to do that. I'm not familiar with one that wouldn't interfere with tabcompletion
<jirido> Hi.
<jacob_> Hi i need help
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<litropy> I'm trying to get hardware temperature info from CLI. lm-sensors can't find any modules to load, and nv-clock says, "Error: temperature monitoring isn't supported on your videocard." Ideas?
<jacob_> Sorry, My question is how do i remove the skype wrapper repository and uninstall it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: you added a ppa for skype?
<jacob_> Yes
<litropy> Any temp reading will do - HD, CPU, etc.
<ntzrmtthihu777> litropy: just try sensors
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: do you know the name of the ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: and the package name
<jacob_> Shouldn't it be Skype_wrapper_ppa? I am not sure what exactly it is
<ntzrmtthihu777> its whatever you added, how did you add the ppa?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: better yet, do you know how to use pastbin?
<akamikeym> jacob_, if you've got synaptic installed just open it and check under repositories in settings
<ntzrmtthihu777> akamikeym: derp, yeah that
<akamikeym> jacob_, but first open sources on the left hand side and select the skype repo and make sure to remove any installed packages
<jacob_> Not sure never heard of the pastbin, I can install the synaptic
<akamikeym> Assuming that's what yuo want to do
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: pastebin is a website that lets you post documents for quick reference to others.
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, pastbin is a nice feature to have sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jirido> ok. I tried to set nvida drivers to seperat x windows but then compiz, my windowmanager or ususal desktop enviroment did not work so i tried to logg in to openbox.. Then everything got so terible small.. so i erased the xorg.config but now when im back to normal all text still is so terible small. I managed to get it bigger in menu and tabbs but it is still so verry small in terminal and window manager that i think there must be some
<jirido> over all setting someware.. is it so?
<l057c0d3r> so then you can run something like oh sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<l057c0d3r> and it will give you a url with the output that was given from that command so people like us on here can help you better
<akamikeym> jacob_, sorry not sources on left hand side, *origin* on left hand side
<jacob_> Oh yeah ok and i will get it now
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: you mean I can pastebin from the terminal? I'm hooked
<l057c0d3r> wait.. ntzrmtthihu777 your kidding right.. i thought you new that
<cfhowlett> !pastebin>cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: I'm just a 1 year user man
<l057c0d3r> oh.. thought i seen you in here helping others yesterday
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yeah, that was me :D but I am by no means an expert
<geomyidae> Can y'all think of any reason that lxappearance would look different ( a few diff icons ) on two computers when I have the *same* icon theme chosen on each?
<leptone> anyone know of a good article for installing sun jdk 6/7 on 12.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: yup, I know the exact one
<cfhowlett> !java|leptone,
<ubottu> leptone,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<jacob_> Ok i am in synaptic and in origin
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, great thx. does th is install6 as well?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, 6 7 or 8, as you please
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, you ever try the netflix desktop ppa yet?
<jacob_> Akamikeym I am not sure what i am to do next in here
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: not a member of netflix, don't use it.
<l057c0d3r> ah i see
<l057c0d3r> was amazed with how well it actually works
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: dey makin dis hard. do you remember how you installed the wrapper?
<developemt> woooo
<akamikeym> jacob_, once you've got synaptic installed and you've found your skype ppa under *origin* and removed the installed packages, you can go into Settings>Repositories and Other Software tab and untick the skype ppa to temporarily disable it or select it and select remove to completely remove it
<l057c0d3r> and pithos..  ahh a free pandora desktop app with add free listening.. now thats what im talking about
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: I usually prefer local media as my internet access comes and goes in spurts
<l057c0d3r> akamikeym..  missed out on half his problem.. could ppa-purge help better maybe
<l057c0d3r> undo everything that was added / upgraded by the ppa.. uncheck it auto ext...
<jacob_> Yeah i do its sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skype-wrapper/ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: ok, do ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<l057c0d3r> :-( i feel you all are doing it the hard way
<akamikeym> <l057c0d3r> I guess so.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: ok, but do you remember how you installed it?
<akamikeym> But he doesn't know it's name
<akamikeym> He can just look at all the ppa's in synaptic till he sees the package for skype
<l057c0d3r> yeah.. open synaptic.. go into settings - repositorys
<ntzrmtthihu777> and maybe uninstall skype itself by mistake?
<l057c0d3r> look for the ppa.. find it.. write it down
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<l057c0d3r> sudo ppa-purge "ppa link"
<jacob_> Yeah in the termanil they it was that sudo add-apt, then sudo apt-get update then it was sudo apt-get install skype-wrapper
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: sudo apt-get purge skype-wrapper
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: akamikeym: dude is trying to get rid of something, seems excessive to add on in order to remove
<jacob_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jacob_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? This is what came up
<l057c0d3r> right.. but ppa purge is a great tool to have on hand
<l057c0d3r> might come in handy in the future as well
<geomyidae> Unless installing the skype wrapper broke things, there is no reason to purge the PPA.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: close synaptic, try again
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, its because you have synaptic opens till
<geomyidae> In fact, why bother removing it? Purging isn't even necessary
<jacob_> Yeah i for got that was going ok thats done
<akamikeym> geomyidae, good housekeeping?
<dubbypca> my 12.04 recently chrashs in kernelpanic.  if someone could point out the problem by viewing the crahs screen, here are 2 pictures of my screen: http://carmohn.de/IMG-20130307-00551.jpg http://carmohn.de/IMG-20130307-00552.jpg
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: ok, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: then use sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/name_of_ppa here, based on what you see in ls
<l057c0d3r> dubbypca, have you reciently upgraded to a newer version of the kernel
<jacob_> OK i did that after i pressed enter it says  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list
<dubbypca> l057c0d3r: i did
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list
<l057c0d3r> and crashes started right after that right
<l057c0d3r> i would try booting into an older kernel if you can and see if it works
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: should give him that option at the grub menu unless he removed the old kernals
<jacob_> No such file or directory
<l057c0d3r> depending on your system the new kernel may not be compatible with your system...
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: use tab-completion to get the right name
<dubbypca> it crashs garuanteed when i play videos, render 3D (on cpu)
<l057c0d3r> oh but it boots..
<l057c0d3r> just crashes on videos 3d rendering ext
<dubbypca> not only, but .... quicker
<jacob_> What? tab-completion? i don't know what that is
<dubbypca> chrashes are happening since i moved from 11 to 12
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: when typing a command in terminal or a file name you can hit tab andit will fill out the rest for you depending on available options.
<ntzrmtthihu777> so for example: sudo apt-g<tab> i<tab> will yield sudo apt-get install
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, do you have a binary driver installed for your video card ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: wrong person, lol
<l057c0d3r> bah sorry
<l057c0d3r> dubbypca,
<l057c0d3r> its been a long day
<jacob_> Through the additional driver?
<l057c0d3r> sorry jacob_ was ment for dubbypca
<jacob_> and its not working ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: wrong person, focus :P
<l057c0d3r> sigh i need to focus mysel
<l057c0d3r> f
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list
<ntzrmtthihu777> exactly like that
<l057c0d3r> bay sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-w*
<l057c0d3r> bay sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-w*.*
<jacob_> Lol ok and also I don't have any clue why i am having troubles, with this but yeah the tab-completion is not working
<dr_willis> perhaps just look in the direcgtory to see what files are there,  ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: I don't see why it would not, type sudo rm /e<tab> and see if it makes etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: we did, lol. he got /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list
<dr_willis> cd to the dir, and move them to  /root/ ;)
<l057c0d3r> well if its the only think in there then sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: true. jacob_ did it say anything else?
<jacob_> Yes it made etc and no
<ntzrmtthihu777> I mean when you did ls
<l057c0d3r> it made etc  tab completion is working :-)
<jacob_> Plus when i go in to the dash it doesn't have the settings for skype wrapper anymore.
<l057c0d3r> hi dr_willis
<dubbypca> l057c0d3r: i tried nvidia driver, now its uninstalled to try legacy, but tha makes no difference to crashs
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: yeah because purge got rid of it, you just needa get rid of the unneeded ppa
<jacob_> Oh yeah understandable.
<l057c0d3r> dubbypca, do you have an older kernel installed you can boot into and see how it works..
<l057c0d3r> also do you have linux-headers-generic installed
<dubbypca> will make no difference, since problems also were with first kernels installed with 12.04
<l057c0d3r> hmm... let me think
<jacob_> yeah when i did the sudo rm this is what comes after rm: cannot remove `/etc/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list': No such file or directory
<dubbypca> i must check headers, its not the machine im on now.
<dr_willis> jacob_:  its /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: what dr_willis said
<ntzrmtthihu777> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list
<jacob_> Awww ok
<dr_willis> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dr_willis> then ''ls' to see whats there
<kaustubh> I came across this question in UNIX google plus community "How to login using ssh with stored password in config file or as a parameter, since i dont want to use sshkeygen , expect, sshpass ?" Does anyone have clue?
<Grimhound> Ugh. Tried installing webcam software, and now Xubuntu is showing a bluetooth icon in the panel
<Grimhound> There has never been any bluetooth anything connected to this computer
<cfhowlett> Grimhound, right click the icon, properties and change the icon image
<Grimhound> cfhowlett, There is no such option
<litropy> ntzrmtthihu777, running sensors:No sensors found!
<l057c0d3r> grimhound not sure about xubuntu.. but check in the settings for startup applications and just uncheck the blueman .
<jacob_> still saying the same thing
<litropy> ntzrmtthihu777, sensors-detect, yes to all: No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<Onixs> histo can you link me again with that "mkisofs"
<ntzrmtthihu777> litropy: do you even have internal sensors? not all machines have the same sensors or even have them at all
<Onixs> was it you or dr_willis
<jacob_> or it says bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list: No such file or directory
<litropy> ntzrmtthihu777, it's a cheap, old computer. I guess not.
<ntzrmtthihu777> litropy: there you go.
<Grimhound> What is the command to restart the GUI in Xubuntu?
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, type cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<l057c0d3r> type ls
<l057c0d3r> if nothing appears then its gone
<l057c0d3r> if skype shows in there then from where you are
<ntzrmtthihu777> Grimhound: startx, maybe?
<litropy> ntzrmtthihu777, it's surprising, though. I guess the fan is just running a constant speed, huh? Is there a way to tell it to go faster?
<l057c0d3r> make sure its the /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<l057c0d3r> type rm *
<l057c0d3r> well sudo rm *
<ntzrmtthihu777> litropy: depends on the hardware, and I have not a clue there.
<l057c0d3r> litropy, its not uncommmon.. like this computer... its new..  and the only censor it has if for cpu temp
<l057c0d3r> blah sensor
 * [Saint] would expect any reasonable recent mobo to have CPU_TEMP
<[Saint]> *reasonably
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: hell all I have is a pci temp
<[Saint]> Most will have seperate CPU_TEMP and SYS_TEMP
<litropy> sudo pwmconfig
<litropy> lol I just used my IRC client as a terminal. Man. It really is late. lol.
<jacob_> its says ls cannot access /etc/apt/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list.d/
<ntzrmtthihu777> litropy: my irc client is a terminable
<ntzrmtthihu777> *terminal
<l057c0d3r> sigh....
<[Saint]> heh, I set up aliases in quassel to tell me to go to bed or put my glasses on when I do that ;)
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jacob_> I do not know if i typed it out wrong. Not sure.
<litropy> ntzrmtthihu777, with you as an ubuntu power user, I'm not surprised.
<Grimhound> Whoever said "startx" should be banned
<Grimhound> I now have to do a hard reformat thanks to that
<ntzrmtthihu777> Grimhound: that was me, and it starts the gui on my system.
<l057c0d3r> ntzrmtthihu777, using irssi are u
<litropy> Grimhound, seriously? what happened?
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: yes, we had this discussion the other day
<l057c0d3r> reformat ??? no just a reset
<l057c0d3r> and not a hard reset
<l057c0d3r> try alf f3
<histo> Grimhound: if xubuntu is using lightdm you can restart that service.    sudo restart lightdm
<Grimhound> It locked me out of my main user name and reset everything to some factory default
<l057c0d3r> to get into a different terminal screen
<jacob_> what should come up?
<l057c0d3r> login and do sudo reboot
<histo> Grimhound: No it didn't
<Grimhound> Yes it did
<histo> Grimhound: exit X
<l057c0d3r> err ctl alt f3
<Grimhound> I restarted
<Grimhound> I am locked out
<Grimhound> Doesn't accept my password
<[Saint]> Grimhound: wtf?!?
<histo> Grimhound: well I can assure you startx didn't do that.
<[Saint]> that's REALLY not expected behaviour.
<Grimhound> StartX did do it
<dr_willis> startx most likely did not do it...
<litropy> Grimhound, it's possible you just need to switch to your other window manager.
<Grimhound> StartX was the only thing I did
<l057c0d3r> grimhound from a different tty screen it should have
<ntzrmtthihu777> startx should not do all of dat, startx does exactly what it says.
<[Saint]> It isn;t anyone's fault for suggesting it, that's abnormal.
<jacob_> should this come upjacob-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: yeah, it means you are inside that folder
<dr_willis> jacob_:  bash basics.. your prompt has changed to your current 'working directtory'
<Grimhound> It blanked my computer and locked me out, regardless of what it should've done
<histo> Grimhound: Why is it that you wanted to restart X int he first place?
<l057c0d3r> yep.. now that you are where you need to be do ls
<Grimhound> I wanted to restart XFCE
<dr_willis> blancked and locked out.. are a little vague
<histo> Grimhound: Why did you want to restart xfce?
<Grimhound> I don't even know what X is
<jacob_> ok thanks and ok there we now whats the next step?
<dr_willis> !x
<Grimhound> Because I wanted to enact a change without logging out
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ntzrmtthihu777> Grimhound: press ctrl+alt+f1 at your black screen
 * [Saint] sometimes wonders why people don;t use an OS that suits them a little better
<histo> lol
<dr_willis> c64 geos! ;)
<LikwidNarkotix> startx ?
<histo> [Saint]: because the alternatives are horrible
<l057c0d3r> hey now Saint...  we were all new at one point in time
<histo> Grimhound: Why did you want to restart XFCE in the first place what was the problem? I think that is your answer as to why you are having issues.
<l057c0d3r> and histo windows 7 was not that bad actually
<l057c0d3r> they've made great imporvements
<histo> l057c0d3r: then /j #windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: blech, are you trolling? you must be trolling *chuckle*
<histo> l057c0d3r: Yes the adware and viruses are wonderful
<l057c0d3r> hey i didnt say that....
<jacob_> Don't i use the sudo rm command now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: yeah, on the right file.
<l057c0d3r> as a system its not bad though.. its the fact that the common user has no idea how to keep them clean.... people like to just "oh look free smilies:
<histo> l057c0d3r: It's insecure and offtopic
<l057c0d3r> sorry
<histo> s/insecure/unsecure/
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: the biggest risk to a system is between the keyboard and chair, not in the machine.
<jacob_> This would be the correct file right? jacob-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype-wrapper-ppa-quantal.list
 * l057c0d3r hands histo a chill pill.... 
<l057c0d3r> k back to what i was doing
<l057c0d3r> yes jacob_
<dr_willis> jacob_:  if you are in the same direcgtory as the file you  dont need the full path
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: you would not need all that in front, just the file name
<[Saint]> My SO still occasionally gets tricked, whilst using Ubuntu, by flashing Aero-themes "You have a virus! Fix it at www.virusriddensite.com" popups :)
<dr_willis> jacob_:  use 'ls' to see whats in the directory
<[Saint]> Its human. I guess.
<shubbar> I connected the SPDIF to the display card, but still not getting sound from the HDMI-to-HDMI cable
<histo> jacob_: yes or you could sudo find /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -iname skype -exec rm {} \;
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: and that is far more than he needed. stuff like that scares folk away from linux
<l057c0d3r> shubbar have you went into the sound settings and selected it..
<l057c0d3r> you have to select the hdmi output
<l057c0d3r> it does not auto switch over.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: but easier for them to just copy and paste
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: copypasta is windows mentality. better to learn.
<jacob_> it doesn't give me the directory
<shubbar> I also set the sound output device to Internal SPDIF
 * [Saint] frowns
<one> Ubuntu: I was used to adding a shell script in the /etc/init.d/ directory to invoke a binary on startup. Is there anything special about 12.10 that I should know, uch as this systemV stuff?
<[Saint]> teching cpoy+paste == bad.
<l057c0d3r> yeah but histo's line if copy pasted would work wonders
<[Saint]> *teaching, even.
<histo> jacob_: pwd  will show you what directory you are in.
<l057c0d3r> yeah hers a nice loop for you to copy :{}]{}{l;
<shubbar> Any advice on how to get sound with HDMI output?
<l057c0d3r> well thats not really it. but dont try it
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: you are evil, lol.
<histo> jacob_: cd /path/to/directory/you/want   so cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   will change directory to the proper one. then you can sudo rm skype<tab>   press the tab key for auto completion.
<jacob_> /etc/apt/sources.list.d$ pwd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<geomyidae> That's a good way to get banned or booted from #ubuntu
<[Saint]> shubbar: you probably missed it, but were given an answer.
<geomyidae> also, that doesn't look right anyway
<[Saint]> You actually need to tell your system to use the HDMI out for sound.
<l057c0d3r> that's because its not right
<histo> jacob_: pwd by itself nothing after it. IT wil print out the directory you are in. Print Working Directory  pwd
<l057c0d3r> i would not copy a working bomb here.. i like helping peeps
<histo> !who | geomyidae
<ubottu> geomyidae: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[Saint]> shubbar: "Sound Settings"; 'play sound through'; select your output
<subcool> histo, back- finally
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r: heh, nothin like a fork bomb to ruin your day. I did it in a vm once just to see it work
<histo> l057c0d3r: What areyou talking about? doens't he want to remove the skypeblah.conf?
<histo> subcool: Yes
<one> How do I invoke a binary at boottime?
<subcool> ok- so where were we?
<histo> one: Which binary?
<dr_willis> one a binary that does what exactly? /etc/rc.local is commonly used
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: add it to the startup applications.
<subcool> histo, how do i get the ball rolling
<histo> subcool: You were going to try installing 12.10 because it has lvm built in
<histo> subcool: What happened with that?
<[Saint]> wouldn't https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM be better than "upgrade your OS"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> especially since 12.04 has 5-year support as opposed to 12.10's 1.5 years?
<shubbar> In the Sound setting, there are two option: Digital SPDIF Out and Analog. Neither worked
<histo> [Saint]: He is having trouble even mounting lvm from the 12.04 liveusb. Then he manages to mount his partitions and run the installer so who knows what sort of configuration he's got now.
<dr_willis> glad i stay  away from lvm
<subcool> histo, well, did u want me to install it to the laptop, or just the usb?
<one> ntzrmtthihu777: this needs to be invoked as root
<histo> [Saint]: So i suggested he install 12.10 to usb because it has lvm2 already
<histo> subcool: the USB
<[Saint]> LVM is great - when it works. Though, I will admit, switching over a running system is non-trivial.
<ntzrmtthihu777> one: no clue then.
<histo> subcool: It has all the LVM2 stuff you need out of the box. Rather than booting a 12.04 from usb and installing LVM2
<belgianguy> hi, my notifications on the login/greet screen are different from those once logged in
<dubbypca>  l057c0d3r: so you guess its problem of the kernel in kombination with my hardware, right? im going to try a livecd of an older version and see if i can redo the crashes there, but im nearly sure it wont crahs. did no changes on hardware and it went well in ubuntu 11
<one> dr_willis: what about /etc/init.d/ ?
<subcool> histo, right- im setup
<belgianguy> how does one set the notifications of the login/greet screen?
<l057c0d3r> dubbypca, it could be a number if different things...
<histo> subcool: You really need to take the 5minutes to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM so you understand what is going on.
<dubbypca> but no clues from the screenshot are possible?
<jacob_> With all the commands that is dealing with skype wrapper, it just tells me there is no such file or directory
<l057c0d3r> what i seen looked like a graphics fault... but not exactly sure
<dubbypca> asomeone told me the profs might see wheres the problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: do ls
<dr_willis> when  in  doubt LOOK  and see whats there. ;)
<histo> subcool: You will see the part about installing and understand what you are doing wrong.
<jacob_> ls
<jacob_> ok
<histo> subcool: You need to install lvm after you install 12.04
<histo> jacob_: I came in late what is it that you are trying to do?
<dubbypca> propably the nvidia card yes, thats what i feel
<jacob_> Get rid of the skype-wrapper ppa
<histo> subcool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM#Install_lvm2_onto_your_new_Ubuntu_Install  just doing this section will fix your problems
<histo> jacob_: Any reason you don't just go into software sources and remove it?
<histo> jacob_: System Settings > Software Sources
<subcool> histo, yeah- that looks familiaer - ill do it...
<jacob_> I have tried cant find it in there if you can help me find it in there i may have better luck
<subcool> give me a few
<shubbar> [Saint], Digital SPDIF Out in sound setting didnt work. I have connected the display card audio in to the motherboard spdif output
<dr_willis> jacob_:  if ls dosent show the file.. then its gone
<[Saint]> shubbar: that _should_ work...
<histo> subcool: Read the whole page first then you will understand that section.
<histo> jacob_: why do you think it's installed still?
<subcool> ok, -
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, I have a simple problem... "Ambiance" theme wont work probebly... everything switch to it Except the window panel (name and X & - buttons)
<Safa_[A_boy]> what is the problem?
<one> dr_willis: hey doc! its iptraf
<dubbypca> might a look into syslog be more helpfull? i posted one yesterday on the german channel. sadly noone had an idea whats the problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413807/
<l057c0d3r> Safa_[A_boy], sounds like your windows manager is using a different theme pattern.. for instance..  my system uses gtk themes as well..
<l057c0d3r> what wm are you using
<jacob_> Ok and Histo I am in the Because the only thing that i have done is remove the grum or what ever the word was and I haven't successfully rm the ppa atleast from what i have noticed in the terminal.
<dubbypca> and the xsessions-error. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413812/ 
<Safa_[A_boy]> how can I know ? :P
<dubbypca> xorg-log is in link one at line 4411
<l057c0d3r> did you install ubunut kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu-gnome-remix ext
<histo> dubbypca: have you done a memtest?
<Safa_[A_boy]> yeah
<l057c0d3r> which one
<Safa_[A_boy]> kde lxde xfce gnome and ciamon
<Safa_[A_boy]> all :P
<dubbypca> histo, i did.
<dubbypca> no errors
<l057c0d3r> Safa_[A_boy], you may have to go though all the settings....  and see if you can find all the theme settings and set them to what you want..  since you have so many different ones...  also might want to check out the gnome-tweak tool and ubuntu tweak
<Kartagis> good morning #ubuntu
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". I also upgraded the kernel, and I get the same message. why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6. I've been told that it might be doing it because libc.so.6 can't be located in /lib/, however I looked at another 12.04 ubuntu w
<Kartagis> ithout xen installed, and libc.so.6 is at the same place as mine. how can I resolve this? thanks :)
<l057c0d3r> some settings will change it for one desktop environment.. but the next might use a different one
<jacob_> Well its not even in synaptic packages either.
<Safa_[A_boy]> ubuntu tweak wont work, but np
<dubbypca> just ubuntu
<jacob_> so doesn't that mean it is gone?
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, yep
<l057c0d3r> should be
<jacob_> Ok thank you all for your help
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, should still do a sudo apt-get update
<l057c0d3r> if you havent already
<jacob_> Yeah i was just going to do that
<dubbypca> ubuntu.de
<cfhowlett> dubbypca, #ubuntu-de for german ...
<dubbypca> sry, wrong window while typing ^^
<jacob_> Ok my last question is going to be a dumb question but is it normal if you go into setting then go to details and the overview hast the list of memory, processor, and ECT. well the Graphics says unknown, Is that normal?
<jacob_> and the driver says unknown too.
<l057c0d3r> if you don't have a binary driver installed yeah
<Safa_[A_boy]> l057c0d3r, the thing that I can't understand that only this theme have this problem! "Radiance" dont have it :(
<jacob_> Ok does that really matter to have? and could that be a reason why steam doesn't run the games so well, Because like i installed steam and team fortress but it runs extremly slow. and i have no idea why it is, because my graphics and memory and prossecer should run the program just fine.
<Safa_[A_boy]> opps :|
<l057c0d3r> Safa_[A_boy], hmm..  might be an incomplete theme set
<l057c0d3r> not sure...
<l057c0d3r> sorry i cant help more
<one> Ubuntu: /etc/init.d/ runs any shell scripts in the directory at boot time correct??
<Safa_[A_boy]> its Ubuntu default theme... and it was working probably !
<Safa_[A_boy]> never mind :)
<invariant> Is there any e-mail client which works with eml files in attachments?
<invariant> By that I mean that it just displays the messages in a configurable order.
<ntzrmtthihu777> gui or cli?
<subcool> histo, ok- im a lil caught up, but- im not too sure about sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot -
<jacob_> Does any one run steam on there system, because it runs extremely bad and i am just wondering if its because my driver for my graphics is unknown?
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, yes i run steam
<l057c0d3r> and it works great.. if you have the experimental drivers installed for your card
<l057c0d3r> i have an adm card.. and had to use the one from the adm website
<subcool> histo, i do see a bit of a issue... -
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, any.
<l057c0d3r> what card do you have ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> invariant: I don't recall offhand, but I need to re-find it. do you use gmail or what?
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, how is my mail service provider relevant?
<jacob_> Ok, home ram does it use? Because for some odd reason it runs slow, and my system is fairly new, and i have just under 3 gb for memory
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, I find it annoying when people ask for irrelevant details.
<l057c0d3r> well i have 5gb ram and with steam running im using 27% right now and i got other things running
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595328/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595329/
<Grimhound> I'm not mad. Just very, very disappointed.
<l057c0d3r> jacob_, you will want the binary drivers from the website of your video card manufacture installed
<Grimhound> Thought this place was for support and not trolling.
<subcool> Grimhound, someone picking on u?
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Grimhound> People told me a series of commands that essentially scrambled my install of Xubuntu
<histo> subcool: What issue is that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> invariant: it is not irrelevant, the guide I know of assumes gmail and it may not work for other providers.
<subcool> Grimhound, happens lol -
<histo> Grimhound: They did not. YOUR ISSUES were prior to that command. But you won't open your eyes right now to see that.
<subcool> histo, i have two boots.. sda1 and sdb1
<Grimhound> So I reformatted, went outside to calm down and shovel through a foot of snow and avoid a brain aneurysm, calmed down, and then hired a hitman.
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, show me the guide and I will decide on that myself.
<Grimhound> I had no issues before that, histo.
<ntzrmtthihu777> invariant: gladly
<Grimhound> My issue was an icon.
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, next time just say 'for gmail do URL'.
<Grimhound> My issue was a bluetooth icon showing up where it shouldn't.
<subcool> Grimhound, so you in the tristate?
<histo> Grimhound: You obviously did because running startx as someone else suggested to you will not harm your system.
<Grimhound> It wiped my settings and locked me out.
<Grimhound> I could only access my computer as Guest
<subcool> startx only boots the gui
<l057c0d3r> Grimhound, and if you seen what i said.....  bluetooth icon.. then bluetooth is running... remove it from system startup and all should be well after reboot
<leptone> anyone know anything about running minecraft on 12.04? :)
<Grimhound> Then booting the GUI wipes settings and locks you out
<Grimhound> I was on a fresh install as it was
<l057c0d3r> and after running a starx..  a reboot should have fixed anything that it did
<subcool> leptone, hahah- wow.
<Grimhound> leptone: It's a java app.
<histo> Grimhound: It does not wipe anything out stop spreading lies
<ntzrmtthihu777> invariant: its the only one i am aware of, so again, no reason for bein that specific.
<Grimhound> Install java. Play game.
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, are you ever going to post the URL?
<leptone> im seeing 100%-250% CPU usage with open JDK and Sun JDK
<Grimhound> histo: I am not. I'm saying what happened to me
<ntzrmtthihu777> invariant: as soon as I find it.
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, nobody cares about your chat.
<histo> Grimhound: I'm telling you something else happened to you.
<subcool> Grimhound, ya- starting gui doesnt do that, you problably just had something ..
<ntzrmtthihu777> invariant: you know what, find it yourself.
<subcool> Grimhound, ive messed up startx MANY times..
<Grimhound> It was literally a fresh install. Programs installed otherwise: Cheese, Audacity
<invariant> ntzrmtthihu777, you know what? Next time don't say anything.
<histo> Grimhound: The only way that's possible is if you had some horrible delete command or something in .xinitrc or something that you did previously. How do you think your desktop starts now?
<histo> Grimhound: Try and recreate the issue in a virtual machine. I bet you won't be able to.
<l057c0d3r> on my gentoo system.. i don't have it set to auto load a desktop.. since its a server..
<histo> Grimhound: fresh install and run startx
<l057c0d3r> so if i want a desktop i have to type starx in term every time
<Grimhound> I typed "sudo startx" It brought me to a screen which bounced me into a wiped out root login
<leptone> running minecraft uses 100%-250% CPU making my system and the game unusable. anyone know anything?
<Grimhound> All options were gone
<Grimhound> I tried restarting, restart command was gone
<Grimhound> So I shutdown.
<subcool> Grimhound, dont do sudo
<Grimhound> Restarted my computer. Login screen. All passwords refused
<l057c0d3r> Grimhound, and it was still messed up after reboot
<subcool> Grimhound, sudo boots up root - very bad
<l057c0d3r> but yeah.. like subcool said not do sudo with startx
<subcool> Grimhound, sudo passwd will create a password for sudo/root
<subcool> Grimhound, from there, you can create users.
<jacob_> Well great mine isn't even on the list, I have A AMD Vision radeon hd 6310 atleast from what i see
<subcool> Grimhound, you can also view ur users and groups to see where everything is.
<subcool> Grimhound, heck, you can even delete the password file and start fresh. -
<Mishke> how ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 works with GNOME Shell?
<Grimhound> Whoever was having an issue with Minecraft: Take note that while the game look simple, it's actually one of the more intensive games on PC
<belgianguy> jacob_: isn't that the 6300 Series then?
<SunStar> thus its success
<l057c0d3r_> and follow the guide on installing from the website.. in the ati part of the guide.. will work fine on that card
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mishke: I am not sure about 12.10+, but 12.04 works perfectly fine.
<subcool> histo, so anyways-... sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/boot - which do i do- ? sdb or sda?
<jacob_> Yeah i am pretty sure
<belgianguy> jacob_: I missed the discussion, but if you're looking for the latest beta, those are here: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RN_LN_CAT13-2_Beta.aspx
<histo> subcool: sda is the drive not a partition
<Mishke> sda1 sda2 etc its partition
<jacob_> No Binary drivers because in my details say that my drivers are unknown and steam doesn't run teamfortress at all, Its so slow and one of the guys who runs steam on his system said it could be because of the binary driver
<subcool> histo, so- do sda1?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know how to lowercase all letters but the first in a file name via rename?
<belgianguy> jacob_: you'll need the latest unstable/beta to run Steam
<belgianguy> TF2 runs fine here, although it still crashes from time to time
<jacob_> so in that case i just have to switch it to that in the additional drivers?
<l057c0d3r_> nope
<belgianguy> jacob_: it's not that easy, doing it wrong and it'll be hard to regain control
<Grimhound> To anyone currently horribly and hopelessly frustrated, here. weather.com/video/a-squeaky-frog-34537
<l057c0d3r_> not sure about yours but mine system did not have the experimental drivers in the additional drivers page
<belgianguy> you'll want to be 200% sure abut what you're doing
<l057c0d3r_> so i made a deb from the package on the amd website.. its not really that har
<subcool> histo, so anyways- i did it- - im chroot'ed
<l057c0d3r_> d
<jacob_> Oh yeah not in 12.04lts so i can't do it that way, anyways i am in 12.10, And yeah i kinda figure that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Grimhound: now that is entertaining
<l057c0d3r_> just rememer if you follow the guide..   made it for quantal not percice.. because you are on 12.10
<histo> subcool: Now follow the guide to install lvm2
<subcool> histo, wha? -
<subcool> histo, install lvm2 packages you mean?
<histo> subcool: I have no idea anymore where you are intalling ubuntu to. You have duplicate partitions. You have some used as lvm and others outside of the extended partition that aren't lvm.
<jacob_> i can get the driver form amd. but the only thing is that i am not sure if its linux 86 or 86_64,
<subcool> histo, the ones outside arent anything, mostly for storage
<subcool> histo, sooner or later ill install win or something
<subcool> histo, lvm is mostly the actual install
<subcool> histo, but check this out..
<antonio__> I need to find out whats wrong with my system...
<histo> subcool: Okay well you need to mount Whatever LVM partition you installed ubuntu to. Then you need to follow that page the after installation steps to get it working
<one> Anyone: Trying to invoke iptraf using -i all -B and getting unsupported interface error but it runs on all interfaces in console mode, any help out there?
<histo> subcool: /dev/sda1 does nto appear to be lvm.
<belgianguy> jacob_: open a terminal and enter "uname -a"
<subcool> histo, http://paste.kde.org/690104
<subcool> histo, nope-
<subcool> histo, ok- ill re-read it
<histo> subcool: Which partition do you have mounted/
<histo> subcool: that you chrooted to?
<i3ear> hey, can anyone tell me how to mount a DVD Rom with the unhide option on?
<histo> subcool: paste the output of lsblk right now.
<belgianguy> jacob_: you'll want to find a guide, as you'll need to uninstall the old one first, (or things can break), PLUS the beta has an overlay "beta testing only" that you'll need to remove by a script
<one> oops... Anyone: Trying to invoke iptraf using -i all -B and getting unsupported interface error but it runs on all interfaces in console mode, any help out there?
<histo> subcool: on the usb not in the chroot
<subcool> histo, im missing something, everything keeps fialing.
<subcool> histo, oh
<histo> subcool: When you installed did you tell it to use your seperate var partition?
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595355/
<subcool> histo, yes
<jacob_> Oh ok maybe they will teach me those things tomorrow at free geek, Because they only deal with Linux, Mainly Ubuntu too. So i will talk to them about it.
<jacob_> Thanks you guys
<subcool> histo, mount it to /var?
<histo> subcool: then you will need to mount the var partition to /where/ever/you/mouted/root/var
<antonio__> I'm getting a ton of errors
<antonio__> http://s98.beta.photobucket.com/user/con_movies/media/Screenshotfrom2013-03-07221255_zps68eb4887.png.html
<Apoptosis> free geek portland?
<jacob_> Yeah, Why?
<Apoptosis> neat
<Apoptosis> I was there today
<histo> subcool: mount the var partition to /mnt/var  and moutn your /tmp partition to /mnt/tmp
<histo> subcool: then the rest of the guide shoudl work fine.
<subcool> histo, ok- brb
<belgianguy> jacob_: http://www.upubuntu.com/2013/01/amd-catalyst-display-driver-131-adds.html
<subcool> histo, give me a few- brb -
<one> dr_willis: Trying to invoke iptraf using -i all -B and getting unsupported interface error but it runs on all interfaces in console mode, any help out there?
<jacob_> Nice Yeah no i am going to go through all there programs and then try and get a job with them, The have one opening right now that i need to send my resume in to right now, and Thank you Belgianguy i will be reading that
<belgianguy> jacob_: The one I followed a week ago was slightly different for 12.10, but can't locate it atm
<belgianguy> but that article is more recent than what I read
<histo> jacob_: what is free geek?
<nima_sh> i have problem installing ubuntu
<histo> !details | nima_sh
<ubottu> nima_sh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<belgianguy> jacob_: this is what I followed: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-129-driver.html
<belgianguy> and you'll want to find the script to remove the watermark
<acalvo> has anyone succeed with preseeding an installation?
<histo> jacob_: Install the driver from the repos
<histo> jacob_: don't use anything else
<nima_sh> im using ubunto installer for windows to install ubuntu v12.10 but i recieve an eror : AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info'
<subcool> histo, thats not working out very well
<dylan_> can someone help me?
<jacob_> Its a nonprofit company that gets peoples old to new computer and test all the donations and builds computers to sell back out in to the protland area and they only deal with upbunt and other linux os, and ok i will, there is there web site for you histo  http://www.freegeek.org/
<belgianguy> histo: if you want to play steam reliably, you'll need the latest and greatest
<dylan_> i need help with my wifi please, i have the correct driver installed bt see no networks
<nima_sh> what can i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dylan_: what kind of machine is it?
<dylan_> its a dell m1330
<belgianguy> histo: the changelog explicitly mentions Steam/TF2, so I do think it's related
<dylan_> i'm on a friends computer using the wifi to chat right now
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595370
<ntzrmtthihu777> dylan_: I have similar issue on my hp dv5, I turned wifi off then on using hardware button and it worked
<dylan_> i don't have a hardware button
<dylan_> i don't think
<dylan_> hold on
<ntzrmtthihu777> dylan_: no fn+f# key?
<dylan_> not for wifi it doesnt appear
<jacob_> it should be like fn f12 or near there
<ntzrmtthihu777> dylan_: strange. as jacob_ said.
<dylan_> theyre blank
<dylan_> i'm googling to see if theres a toggle
<l057c0d3r_> on my system if i hit fn f12 it is f12.. otherwise the button does the other operation.. like dimming.. sound down / up ext
<one> Hey
<ntzrmtthihu777> dylan_: also try using it from the network manager
<kjdigh> hello everyone. If someone can explain to me what is exactly the "system()" in the source of syslog-ng, it would be great
<dylan_> ntzrmtthihu777: using what?
<kjdigh> as defautl I have only internal() and system(), and not unix-strem("/dev/log") and file("/proc/kmsg")
<ntzrmtthihu777> dylan_: the disable wireless, enable wireless
<nello> \list
<dylan_> i don't even see that option
<jacob_> through the network settings if you go up in the corner where you can restart there should be a networking symbol
<ntzrmtthihu777> !list | nello
<ubottu> nello: ntzrmtthihu777: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jacob_> click it and then there should be network settings or a toggle there
<belgianguy> anyone know where the settings of unity-greeter are?
<dylan_> jacob_: in network settings all thats listed is wired, and network proxy
<belgianguy> my notifications of the login screen are all messed up
<Industrial> What package do I install to get tab completion of git in bash?
<ntzrmtthihu777> belgianguy: /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter sometingh
<dylan_> okay i just dechecked enable networking, then rechecked it, nothing
<l057c0d3r_> belgianguy, if your talking about the login screen... then there is no gui app for it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Industrial: you don't already have it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Industrial: you don't already have it?
<belgianguy> l00pback: cli will be fine :)
<Industrial> ntzrmtthihu777: when I press tab, nothing happens. no branch names are auto completed.
<belgianguy> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks, I'll have a look
<ntzrmtthihu777> Industrial: wow, strange. you are typing a few keys first, right?
<Industrial> ntzrmtthihu777: yes. it just tabs/prints the dir.
<dylan_> jacob_:
<jacob_> dylan_ its still not showing any wen you did that right?
<dylan_> jacob_: right
<dylan_> i updated my bios tonite, maybe it got disabled in there, let me check
<nima_sh> when i want to install ubuntu v12.10 i get this eror AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info'
<nima_sh> what can i do
<jacob_> Looking up the system info si i can see what the problem could be.and ok
<bazhang> nima_sh, wubi install?
<nima_sh> yes
<histo> subcool: sorry i'm back hows it going?
<Industrial> ntzrmtthihu777: do you know what package is in charge of this? Maybe I can restart it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> try source /etc/bash_completion
<subcool> histo, scroll up- bad
<bazhang> nima_sh, wubi is more of a test drive you realize, not a real long term dual boot solution
<histo> subcool: Are you connected to the internet on this machine?
<jacob_> Dylan its ubuntu 12.10 right?
<subcool> im on it now :)
<histo> subcool: after you chroot apt-get update then install your packages
<subcool> histo, update erros
<dylan_> jacob_: what do i need to do? btw i checked bios settings theyre fine
<dylan_> jacob_: right
<nima_sh> bazhang : so what can i do
<histo> !patience > nima_sh
<ubottu> nima_sh, please see my private message
<jacob_> checking the troubleshoot process.
<histo> subcool: Well you will have to paste them I can't read your mind
<ntzrmtthihu777> nima_sh: first thing you gotta realize is wubi == fail
<subcool> histo, working on it-
<histo> !wubi | nima_sh
<ubottu> nima_sh: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<jacob_> When you installed Ubuntu 12.10 did you check to install the drivers with it?
<l057c0d3r_> ntzrmtthihu777, now now... i ran a wubi install for quite a long time with out a problem
<l057c0d3r_> was actually nice before i removed windows..l
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595384
<l057c0d3r_> just used a simlink to the windows folders in /host for my music/ pictures ext
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r_: as many folk as I hear bellyachinc about their wubi screwing up I see little reason to do it. no benefit, as you are still using windows's filespace, and you could presumeably screw it up with a fragmented drive.
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r_: yeah, I did the same with my dual boot before I completely switched over.
<[Saint]> What's wrong with Wubi?
<l057c0d3r_> thats what i was saying :-p
<[Saint]> Oh noes! A loopback FS!
<[Saint]> ;)
<jacob_> Has anyone tried JoliOS?
<histo> subcool: What command did you chroot with?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I would assume chroot
<dylan__> jacob_: i got timed out
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: really with the issues he's having.
<jacob_> When you installed Ubuntu 12.10 did you check to install the drivers with it?
<[Saint]> ...there's an option for that?
<dylan__> jacob_: all i did was download the iso, install on flash drive, and booted and installed from there
<histo> subcool: exit the chroot. Ensure that the machine is connected to the internet. open a terminal chroot /mnt .  Once you are in there apt-get update
<[Saint]> AFAIK the only prompts are "download updates" and "download non-free"
<[Saint]> (mp3 codec)
<dylan__> i didn't see any sort of option for drivers or think to, but under additional drivers in software sources, the proper broadcom driver appears installed and activated
<Industrial> Where are the settings for Unity keyboard commands? I want to completely disable WIN/SUPER_L + 1-9. I want to use those for something else.
<[Saint]> dylan__: that's because there aren't any.
<[Saint]> that's ok :)
<histo> !wubi > nima_sh
<ubottu> nima_sh, please see my private message
<histo> !dualboot > nima_sh
<subcool> histo, just that chroot /mnt
<ntzrmtthihu777> Industrial: there is a section in system settings dealing with hotkeys
<histo> subcool: paste lsblk again now that you have changed moujnts and stuff.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Industrial: called keyboard shortcuts, search your dash for it.
<pecc> hello people, my lil' thang has started trying to connect wireless all the time -- doesn't let me untick "Enable Wireless", reboot is of no help, setting 0wlan (or was it wlan0) does nothing, this would be fine but I have for the most times a wired connection and the wireless gets unconnected and the notifications bug me -- running 12.10
<jacob_> I am guessing your system is hooked up to the inter net via Ethernet?
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595386/
<dylan__> i am on my roomates computer, hooked up to the wifi network
<dylan__> mine is next to me
<histo> subcool: and you chroot /mnt and then apt-get update errors?
<subcool> histo, correct
<histo> subcool: please exit the current chroot close the terminal and open a new one. then try to chroot again.
<subcool> k
<histo> subcool: sudo chroot /mnt too
<histo> subcool: use sudo
<subcool> k- in..
<jacob_> can you hook it up via Ethernet?
<subcool> histo, errors
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595399
<one> Ubuntu: how come when I add a cd using apt-cdrom it still gets ignored using apt-get?
<histo> subcool: paste your /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list please
<dlam> if i `crontab -e` and update a job, does it take effect right away?  (or do i gotta restart a service maybe?)
<histo> dlam: as far as I know it should take effect immediately
<spencer> Can someone tell me is curl going to be better than wget for downloading only new files on a URL?
<ntzrmtthihu777> spencer: what kinda files
<histo> !better | spencer
<ubottu> spencer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<subcool> histo, well- lol.. i dont have a /mnt/etc/
<histo> subcool: inside the chroot it will be /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> subcool: sorry
<subcool> histo, haha- ops
<jacob_> Dylan, i am going to send you a link you will need and Ethernet connection but this should work if you have the same/similar specs/networking cards http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115990
<jacob_> dylan, You may want to try that,
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595405
<dylan__> i'm trying to find a way to do it without ethernet but i will try this tomorrow
<deaw111> .
<kimera> can anybody tell me if this http://www.staples.com/Canon-PIXMA-MX432-Wireless-All-in-One-Printer/product_477867 printer works with ubuntu 12.10
<kimera> or how I can go about finding out if it does
<histo> subcool: try apt-get update again. See if the errors at the top are different. I think you are having connectivity issues
<histo> !cups | kimera
<ubottu> kimera: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<subcool> histo, ya- i've seen it. half of it errors, the other half doesnt..
<subcool> histo, it does the same thing every time
<histo> subcool: The exact same errors each time?
<hjalp> hjalp pl0x
<subcool> histo, im not sure how the connectivity issues can be a part, its this computer.. haha - im online
<spencer> ubottu: sorry not my intent. I am just getting frustrated with wget.
<ubottu> spencer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deaw11> .
<spencer> ...
<subcool> histo, well i havent done a character comparision.. but-
<spencer> ubottu: seriously a bot?
<ubottu> spencer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Saint]> spencer: yes, its a bot.
<ntzrmtthihu777> omg thats too damn funny
<hjalp> hjalp me bot
<spencer> That cool and creepy at the same time
<hjalp> need my ubuntu fixed
<[Saint]> It probably thinks the same thing ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | hjalp
<ubottu> hjalp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> subcool: On the USB opena  terminal and try sudo apt-get update do you get the same errors?
<subcool> nah-
<hjalp> 12.10 i have problem with Nvidia, after attempting instalation lost my top and side bar
<ntzrmtthihu777> hjalp: did you try rebooting?
<subcool> histo, really wishing i could forse pastebinit
<hjalp> not all i do is from terminal, only desktop and cursosr show up + i AM on s vidio and all is haky
<histo> subcool: You should be able to from the usb assuming that working.
<hjalp> rebooted and tried lots of stuff
<histo> subcool: What country are you in btw?
<[Saint]> Send me your PC, I'll debug it ;)
<hjalp> n1
<subcool> histo, us-
<hjalp> i was wondering is there a way to get my enviroment back
<jacob_> Oh histo i did sudo apt-get install for pastbin but its not on my system so i am not sure how to get int to and see it
<hjalp> like sidebar (if thats what its called in ubuntu)
<ntzrmtthihu777> jacob_: apt-get install pastebinit
<hjalp> how does one alt tab in ubuntu?
<jacob_> I did do that but i am not able to find it anywhere?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hjalp: just like that.
<[Saint]> with alt and tab
<hjalp> cat alt tab terminal
<hjalp> *cant
<hjalp> maybe exeption
<jacob_> no click ctl alt t
<hjalp> y
<ntzrmtthihu777> hjalp: what exactly do you mean, alt-tab, that does it do
<ntzrmtthihu777> *what
<histo> subcool: k. let me now how sudo apt-get update works from terminal on the USB
<histo> not int he chroot
<hjalp> go from one window to another
<jacob_> that will get you to the termanil
<hjalp> i am huge linux noob
<jacob_> terminal*
<subcool> histo, itworks fine..
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: what version of ubuntu
 * [Saint] states positively that one can indeed alt+tab to the terminal
<[Saint]> ...assuming it is open, that is.
<hjalp> this is like my 2nd day and i already broke it
<jacob_> Oh yeah its alt tab
<histo> subcool: Is it trying to connect to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<[Saint]> the server it connects to is irrelevant.
<histo> [Saint]: not for the errors he is getting
<hjalp> i also dont have top part of every single window (its place where close and minimise should be)
<subcool> histo, - yea..
<histo> [Saint]: He maynot be able to reach the us. repos but can reach others.
<hjalp> can anyone guess what i did wrong or shall i just reinstall whole thing
<jacob_> Here right click on the desktop and go change desktop and go to settings
<hjalp> ne?
<[Saint]> *change desktop background
<histo> subcool: so the USB apt can reach the repos but the chroot'd cant?
<subcool> yep
<hjalp> how do i minimize irc?
<pecc> hjalp: do the toolbars appear when you move your cursor near where they should be?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hjalp: use the minimize key.
<jacob_> Hjalp go to change desktop beackground by right clicking the desktop, at this point idk
<[Saint]> ntzrmtthihu777: he doesn't have one - not in the UI, at least
<histo> subcool: okay your hosts and resolv.conf are still jacked up in the chroot
<ntzrmtthihu777> hjalp: ohh, I missed that one.
<hjalp> what
<hjalp> i triend to drag it down but compiz stoped working
<histo> subcool: paste your /etc/resolv.conf from the chroot
<jacob_> right click  the desktop and go to change desktop background
<histo> subcool: and your /etc/hosts
<kurteknikk> Hi,  i am running into this issue: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate:
<ntzrmtthihu777> and this Is why I am glad I don't have to deal with compiz
<kurteknikk> error: error running shared postrotate script for '/var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log '....
<hjalp> hjelp me
<kurteknikk> I had a look around and everybody says it's a wrong password for the user: debian-sys-maint but the password is right... Any idea what else can be wrong ?
<hjalp> pl0x
<histo> subcool: actually if we just fix /etc/resolv.conf we should be good.
<pecc> anyone know how to effectively disable wireless short of removing the card physically?
<subcool> histo, yea- that is empty
<jacob_> Hjalp i am trying to help i think your display settings
<hjalp> y
<l057c0d3r_> pecc if its a lappy toggle it with the fn key
<subcool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595433
<hjalp> my sidplay is like 800x somethin
<subcool> histo, thats my hosts
<hjalp> and unindentified
<l057c0d3r_> pecc or click on the network symble in the taskbar at top.. and click disable wireless
<hjalp> meybe beacuse i am on S-video
<jacob_> Because your display settings my not be correct
<hjalp> nvidia and 12.10
<histo> subcool: and let me see the resolv.conf
<subcool> histo, no output
<subcool> histo, its empty
<deaw11> .
<histo> subcool: echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' >> /etc/resolv.conf
<histo> subcool: do that in the chroot
<hjalp> jacob_, shall i do one reinstall and start over? i have this ubuntu for like 2 days
<subcool> histo, k
<pecc> l057c0d3r: aye, that's he rub: it doesn't LET me disable my wireless that way. I click on it and it just closes the menu, when I reopen it "enable wireless" is still ticked. I tried setting 0wlan/wlan0 off via terminal too, it did nothing.
<histo> subcool: then apt-get update
<l057c0d3r> hmm
<l057c0d3r> how odd
<subcool> histo, you rock
<deaw11> .
<jacob_> you don't have to fully reinstall it if you just go the boot menu instart up and go to recovery.
<jacob_> if your going to do that.
<pecc> l057c0d3r: also I can't use the menu to edit my connections to check if my Overly Attached Wireless connection is set to connect automatically
<subcool> histo, isnt that nameserver for google?
<hjalp> i reinstalen once and got same resoult (not sure what i choose) i have live usb
<histo> subcool: yes
<Fuzzles> have they changed all the icons in 13.04 or is it just the dash icon?
<histo> !raring | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<histo> subcool: okay so it works now?
<subcool> histo, yep :)
<histo> subcool: alright those &gt;%gt;  is supposed to be >>
<hjalp> jacob_, so how to start boot meny?
<hjalp> i have live usb
<shubbar> before i connected the display card SPDIF input to the MB output it was connected to the MB CI = chassis intrusion!  Could this have damaged it?
<Cyber_Akuma> Are they going to back to A once they hit Zippy Zebra or whatever?
<histo> Cyber_Akuma: the world ends then
<Cyber_Akuma> aww :(
<jacob_> Menu*, Well you turn off the computer or restart it and its either esc or i think f12
<subcool> histo, it didnt like it...
<histo> kind of like the myan callender
<histo> subcool: didn't like what?
<subcool> histo, root@kubuntu:/# echo "dm-mod" >>;>>; /etc/modules
<subcool> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<hjalp> k
<histo> subcool: no echo "dm-mod" >> /etc/modules
<hjalp> jacob_, thx for your halp man!
<hjalp> have a nice day
<jacob_> before you do that make sure you have the right buntu 12.10 for your system wither 32 bit or 64 bit
<histo> subcool: root@kubuntu:/# echo "dm-mod" >> /etc/modules     Should look like this.
<[Saint]> 64bit running 32bit - no problem; other way around - won;t boot - so, also no problem ;)
<subcool> histo, thanks- i got the jist..
<cyphase> anyone know how i can find directories that have more than N images? or perhaps list all directories in order of amount of images
<histo> subcool: Yeah looks like a formatting error on that wiki page. I'll ahve to see if I can correct it.
<subcool> histo, thanks for this-- very helpful. and better than the usual stuff- i actually got a clue about whats going on.. other than this last part
<histo> cyphase: You'd have to use a few commands piped together
<subcool> so i installed everything
<histo> subcool: You learn from fixing rather than reinstalling
<histo> subcool: you installed lvm2 and all that hoooplah righ?
<subcool> histo, well, yes- but usually the people that help - just kinda tell me what to do- this makes more sense.
<l057c0d3r_> right.. this is linux... dont reinstall.. fix
<l057c0d3r_> almost everything can be done.../ reversed/ recovered
<subcool> histo, not really sure what other hooplah is neccisary- but.. i;ve learned alot about lvm with this :)
<subcool> histo, do you think all of this will fix it on boot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r_: yeah. Although I recently borked a fresh install pretty baddly so it was better to just reinstall.
<histo> subcool: yes if you've done everything in that section reboot unplug thrumb drive and crossfingers
<l057c0d3r_> better really
<l057c0d3r_> wipe config files.. strip down. and rebuild
<l057c0d3r_> :-p
<subcool> histo, cool- lets see hwo it goes.. thanks :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r_: the bork removed 300 packages =_=
<l057c0d3r_> ahh...
<l057c0d3r_> well there was a log of what was removed :-p
<l057c0d3r_> could have re added... but if it was a fresh install might have been faster to reinstall
<l057c0d3r_> what you remove.. ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r_: no, it was a pinguy os install. I did not remove deliberately, it happened after a shutdown during apt-get upgrade
<ntzrmtthihu777> thing was it came with a few nice wine goodies already setup, and I did not know how to do them myself, so heh
<l057c0d3r_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ohad> Hello, anyone knows how to enable autologin in my Beagleboard's ubuntu?
<l057c0d3r_> better in my opinion
<l057c0d3r_> but that is an opinion
<ntzrmtthihu777> l057c0d3r_: yeah, I use dist-upgrade now, but I did not know at the time.
<l057c0d3r_> Ohad, go to system settings...  users.. and auto login option should be in there
<histo> Ohad: does it boot to a full GUI?
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". I also upgraded the kernel, and I get the same message. why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6. I've been told that it might be doing it because libc.so.6 can't be located in /lib/, however I looked at another 12.04 ubuntu w
<Kartagis> ithout xen installed, and libc.so.6 is at the same place as mine. how can I resolve this? thanks :)
<helmut_> hi
<Ohad> <l057c0d3r_>,<histo>: I've looked there and there is no autologin option there. I have full GUI(LKDE with gdm), I'm using ubuntu 11.10 oneric and can't use the new version (sfot/hard float issues)
<histo> Ohad: You have to look up instructions for autologin with gdm
<ben1253> does anybody know the best working repository for maverick?
<histo> !eol | ben1253
<ubottu> ben1253: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<litropy> I'm looking for the package nvidia-smi
<Ohad> <histo>: thanks, i'll do that.
<litropy> it's not in apt-get ... can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<histo> !find nvidia-smi
<ubottu> File nvidia-smi found in nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-experimental-304, nvidia-experimental-310
<histo> litropy: ^^^
<histo> Ohad: http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/812
<ben1253> ubottu:yes it is eol!!! but atleast i need to update the repository
<histo> ben1253: if you read the EOLUpgrades link it tells you how.
<Ohad> <histo>: tried that already, I have no file named  /etc/gdm/custom.conf, and creating it doesnt work
<[Saint]> If people read more, half the channel wouldn't be here ;)
<histo> ben1253: basically old-releases.ubuntu.com/blah
<AsadH> Mann_Dude !
<ben1253> histo:i don't want to upgrade the ubuntu!!bec this works very fine.hence
<we6jbo> Hi
<histo> ben1253: Well then i'm not sure what you want to do.
<ben1253> histo:okk!
<histo> ben1253: old-releases is the only working repo as far as I know.
<histo> ben1253: but you don't want to read the webpage on how to use it. So I'm affraid no one will be able to help you.
<ben1253> histo:ok,i am going to do that!!
<pecc> ubottu is a bot so there's no point in talking back to it ;)
<ubottu> pecc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salz212> hi, how can I extract metadata of ext4 file system.. I need to know node list details, MAC times, Extents blocks information etc..
<[Saint]> irony
<llutz> salz212: dumpe2fs
<pecc> ben1253: this was supposed to go to you but I derped -> ubottu is a bot so there's no point in talking back to it ;)
<histo> lol
<k1l> ben1253: an update  doessnt help you since there is no new updates in it
<k1l> ben1253: that is the point of being EOL
<histo> k1l: you're fighting a lost cause
<ben1253> histo:i tried ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04 but,due to heavy use of graphics in unity,my laptop ain't able to run it properly.hence i switched back to 10.10.
<llutz> !nounity | ben1253
<ubottu> ben1253: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Touhou11> ben1253: You might want to try using Xubuntu
<k1l> ben1253: you should consider using xfce or lxde (Lubuntu) if your laptop is not powerfull or old
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: I can say that gnome fallback works rather well
<Touhou11> Gnome fallback is buggy, particularly the panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> Touhou11: do you even know what you are talking about? I've been running gnome fallback since precise came out
<llutz> there are loads of DE/WM out there, pick what you like and what works for you
<histo> ben1253: you should switch Desktop Environtments rather than run an EOL distro
<l057c0d3r> right right.. while i used to love openbox lxde
<Touhou11> ntzrmtthihu777: Your experience must differ
<l057c0d3r> i prefer gnome-shell cairo-dock
<ben1253> llutz:ok,but my laptop have sis graphic chipset.and if you know that sis is sticked to windows! hence they never release their device drivers for open source os.
<histo> ben1253: Use xfce or lxde then or gnome-panel
<ben1253> histo:yeah!! i am thinking about it!!
<sgo11> hi, is that possible to remove grub version title in the grub? The first line in the grub screen. not OS entries. thanks.
<k1l> ben1253: well, sis is  problem that is right. but that should not be a problem of using lxde as the desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> if I read that right, if I remove gnome-shell and keep gnome-panel I keep the gnome-fallback (no effects) login?
<ben1253> kll:ok but i don't know about it? would you please tell me,if possible?
<l057c0d3r> in my experience.. and since i have a newer computer now i can use what i like.. but on my old system lubuntu was amazing
<ben1253> histo:does these things works??
<histo> ben1253: What things?
<l057c0d3r> thats what im saying what things
<l057c0d3r> if talking about buntu... yeah it works
<histo> ben1253: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop then you can select them from the login screen
<histo> ben1253: or you can download the lubuntu or xubuntu CDs.
<ben1253> histo:means xfce,lxde,because i tried lxde in linux mint,but same problem appeared?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: or if you like how ubuntu used to look go with gnome-shell
<l057c0d3r> what problem
<histo> ben1253: allegedly they are working on better fallback support in 13.04 also.
<histo> ben1253: What was the problem you experienced
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: you mean gnome-panel
<salz212> guys dumpe2fs -V gives me : Using EXT2FS Library version 1.41.12 but I need ext4 info..
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: true.
<histo> salz212: it's supposed to print the version and exit wtih -V flag
<l057c0d3r> they need to start adding customization features back in.... unity... gnome... im talking about you
<ben1253> histo:i got the desired graphic resolution,but yellow strips were appearing on my screen when i was trying to shutdown.
<salz212> yes I need to know info of ext4
<salz212> I have used -b flag -h as well nothing.
<l057c0d3r> gdm lightdm  that goes for you too
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:ok,thanks.
<l057c0d3r> ben1253, only during shutdown
<l057c0d3r> ?
<ben1253> l057c0d3r:no,at starting too!!
<l057c0d3r> but it worked fine while using ben1253 ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what up room
<ihoogend> hello
<l057c0d3r> because desktop environment / windows managers have nothing to do with startup shutdown screens
<ben1253> l057c0d3r:though it work fine? but that thing look weird!!
<histo> salz212: I'm sure the sleuth kit has some tools that maybe valuable
<adrianrh> hi! I have a question, how can I install something locally using the apt-get command, but without "sudo"
<l057c0d3r> u cant?
<jrib> adrianrh: what do you mean by "locally"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: maybe a deb?
<salz212> dumpe2fs -b /dev/sda1  give me dumpe2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010) :(
<histo> adrianrh: what do you mean locally?
<ntzrmtthihu777> adrianrh: the point is moot, to install anything you need sudo, local or not
<Touhou11> adrianrh: Re-enable the root user account, login as root
<linusoleander> I'm trying to run the sleep calls inside the parentheses in parallel, but it don't work
<adrianrh> jrib: I am working on a community system, and need a local installation on my home area
<linusoleander> The script still takes 27 sec, instead of 20, what I'm I doing wrong?
<linusoleander> time (sleep 5 && (sleep 7 ; sleep 10) && sleep 5)
<jrib> adrianrh: you can't, really.  Ask your admin to install the software
<histo> salz212: use lls
<salz212> -h worked.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Touhou11: why are you suggesting a full root login to an obvious newb?
<salz212> but I need to know ext4 related info.. i am using fresh ubuntu
<histo> salz212: sudo apt-get install sleuthkit  and use lls possibly?:
<amcsi> hi
<salz212> okay trying
<zero_coder> hi amcsi
<ben1253> histo:do you know,if i try lxde ubuntu in my laptop,it works properly?basically with this sis?
<kurteknikk> Anybody knows anything about logrotate ?
<amcsi> how do I use my gnome network manager vps's in command line?
<llutz> !anyone | kurteknikk
<ubottu> kurteknikk: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Touhou11> ntzrmtthihu777: That's one way of accomplishing what was asked, there's nothing wrong with using the root account if one is careful
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's new in ubuntu these days?
<kubuntu> histo, no go
<histo> ben1253: I thought you said you tried it already.
<histo> kubuntu: What happened
<Guest85795> histo, same as usual- boots up, bails when you would see those 5 icons kinda glow or whatever.
<Guest85795> the hard dirve etc..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Touhou11: if said person did not know you absolutely need superusre priv's to install software said person does not need full root.
<ben1253> histo:but i tried it in with linux mint? not ubuntu 12.04 or higher!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: you want something nice for a low-end machine?
<kurteknikk> Hi,  i am running into this issue: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate -- error: error running shared postrotate script for '/var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log '....
<kurteknikk> I had a look around and everybody says it's a wrong password for the user: debian-sys-maint but the password is right... Any idea what else can be wrong ?
<histo> salz212: sory ils typoed
<salz212> okay its installing.
<histo> Guest85795: What do you mean bails?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kurteknikk: what is the actual issue?
<llutz> kurteknikk: did you test that password? because it really is the cause of that error in most cases
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:what kind of nice? like roseberry pi!!!
<kurteknikk> llutz, yes i really checked the password it's 100% correct, that's why i'm asking here
<jetole> Hey guys. I just got curious about what some of the heavy weight in terms of disk size apt/dpks packages might be based on another thread I was reading where someone just mentioned some he knew of off the top of his head. Anyways. Is there a command I can run to list all packages in the repos my system is using and show size?
<llutz> kurteknikk: sry that  i asked ;)
<kurteknikk> Us3r_Unfriendly, the actual issue is that i get this email daily that it goes wrong i wannt to fix it
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: something purdy but lightweight, and familiar to old versions of ubuntu
<kurteknikk> llutz, no no i understand, i asked that to myself to be sure i'm not doing something stupid
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kurteknikk: in crontab: 2>&1
<jetole> i.e. not just the packages I have installed though I don't know how to view either apt size or installed size on those either based on dpkg/apt application names
<ben1253> ntzrmttihu777:do have something in your mind?please suggest it for me!
<histo> ben1253: what happened in linux mint that didn't work?
<Guest85795> histo, sorry- lol ill change my name
<histo> Guest85795: /nick subcool
<histo> SubCool: what happens when it bails? You mean it dumps to busybox?
<SubCool> histo, correct
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: you may be interested in pinguy os using the fallback mode.
<salz212> i think i need to create/make ext4 filesystem as I dont see any such thinf already there
<amcsi> how do I use my gnome network manager vps's in command line?
<histo> SubCool: Now that you understand lvm. When you were installing before did you mount / /var /home /tmp to the right places?
<SubCool> histo, yea
<ben1253> histo:i was unable to play video,no graphic effect,white strips on shutdown and start screen!!
<histo> SubCool: okay I'm assuming your /etc/fstab is probably jacked up. We have to take a look at that.
<amcsi> I'm not in front of my ubuntu machine where I could connect to the vps with the icon next to the clock. I have to do it remotely through SSH and CLI. How do I do it?
<SubCool> histo, ok- ill get into it.. give me a few
<histo> ben1253: Depends could ahve been an issue with that kernel.
<histo> SubCool: the /etc/fstab from the /  not the USB...
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:i have heared it first time,would please tell about it more?
<ben1253> histo:i tried,but no remedy!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: penguy os is a respun version of ubuntu, in other words it is ubuntu but customized already. it has a login version that is low on needs and runs quite well on my machine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: no unity.
<SubCool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595529 - could u check this
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:does it play videos?
<histo> SubCool: looks good pastebinit /mnt/etc/fstab   or if you chroot you'd have to install pastebinit
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595534
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: it comes with all the audiovideo codecs pre-installed, so it can play most everything already.
<litropy> What's it called again when you distribute CPU work to multiple boxes?
<litropy> not GPU
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:ok,i am searching about it,and i found it as "pinguy",do i am correct?
<micjan02> are there any tools that use bluetooth PBAP?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: that should be it.
<histo> SubCool: ahh you messed up and mounting var
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:what about xfce and lxde version?
<SubCool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595536
<SubCool> histo, ill see about fixing it
<histo> SubCool: sudo umount /mnt/var && sudo mount /dev/mapper/MyVG-Precise_var /mnt/var
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: I'm just telling you about it because its similar to the ubuntu you are using right now.
<histo> SubCool: whats the output of blkid
<histo> SubCool: on the usb not the chroot
<histo> SubCool: sudo blkid
<SubCool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595538/
<SubCool> histo, that did it - :/
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:i know..
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: I don't know about xfce very much, or lxde. I tryed both as lubuntu and xubuntu, and they were not to my liking. its all about personal preference.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: I cut my linux teeth on lucid, and I liked how it worked, so I stuck with that setup.
<sgo11> hi, how to modify "GNU GRUB  version 2.00-7ubuntu11" top line of the grub? by googling, some people suggest to compile grub manually. but how to do that? thanks.
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:ok,does pinguy have their own repo?
<histo> SubCool: you can try replacing the uuid of the /dev/mapper/myvg in your /etc/fstab.  So where it now says /dev/mapper/Precise-Blah  it would say be3705de-79...  Someone else may have to chime in as to why they aren't getting mounted on boot. But this I believe is the issue right now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ben1253: like I said, pinguy is ubuntu. it has the ubuntu repos, and a few other ones.
<histo> SubCool: Not sure if the default is to use uuid or dev when you are using LVM
<SubCool> histo, let me read it- i was pretty involved when making that files..
<histo> SubCool: It should work though with /dev/mapper being in fstab
<SubCool> histo, its just late, and my head is spinning
<ben1253> ntzrmtthihu777:ok,thanks for help.
<SubCool> wait- ... it should be there to begin with
<SubCool> give me a few- .. brb..
<histo> SubCool: I just had an epiphany though.  Let me check something
<tajamul> HI
<tajamul> CAN ANYBODY HELP
<Touhou11> tajamul: Yes, but I can't quite hear you
<tajamul> i am new to ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | tajamul
<ubottu> tajamul: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<histo> SubCool: can you paste bin the output of df -h
<tajamul> though installed it sometime back
<SubCool> histo, chroot?
<histo> SubCool: no
<tajamul> i am getting the problem with firefox as it shows connection reset while opening many webpages to it also opens some
<SubCool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595553/
<janisozaur> tajamul, perhaps your MTU is too large?
 * cfhowlett ... MTU?
<tajamul> has firefox got virus though used to run ok
<spenc25> Hey I want to check that this cron will run every 2 min:
<spenc25> */2 * * * * /home/me/bin/script.sh
<SubCool> histo, my fstab looks fine :
<spenc25> I want to make sure I am not making it go like every 2 sec or something
<janisozaur> cfhowlett, tajamul https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<tajamul> is there some antivirus for ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul: yes, clamav
<tajamul> mtu means
<histo> SubCool: You can almost fit everything in your /dev/mapper/MyVG-Home on another partition. Like where /dev/sda1-3 are...
<janisozaur> tajamul, see my previous message. also, that doesn't sound like a virus
<zAo^> spenc25, * 2 * * * * = every 2 mins
<histo> SubCool: Yeah that's why I don't understand why you are getting dropped to busy box.
<tajamul> thanks
<spenc25> zAo^: thanks
<Touhou11> zAo^: Incorrect
<janisozaur> zAo^, no it does not
<spenc25> ?
<zAo^> :O
<Touhou11> spenc25: You were correct with */2
<spenc25> Touhoull: thanks for the correction
<histo> SubCool: you sure you installed lvm2 and did those echo commands?
<SubCool> yep
<zAo^> thanks Touhou11 , sorry spenc25
<SubCool> no errors too
<histo> SubCool: alright chroot then aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<tajamul> though linux has got immense possiblities to lead but as of now we have to waste a lot of time to rectify problems should be easy to use
<histo> !av | tajamul
<ubottu> tajamul: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul: the fault is not with linux. its using a windows mentality with linux that causes most issue.
<anonymous_> ih , i need help
<janisozaur> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> anonymous_: state the issue with details
<Touhou11> tajamul: Sounds like the problem is between the chair and the keyboard
<BrixSat> Hello
<tajamul> i know there is no problem with linux but should be easy to use for a computer illiterate like me should reach the common man
<anonymous_> what?
<SubCool> histo, i cant install aptitude :/ i have a bunch of error'd installs
<cfhowlett> BrixSat: greetings
<histo> SubCool: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul: I am the common man. all I know about computing I learned after switching to linux
<histo> SubCool: no sudo sorry
<tajamul> tried to install opera many times but fails
<BrixSat> How do i get the output of a awk into an array? like i have $1 to $n but i donw know what n might be and i wish i could put it in an array or in some kind of foreach
<histo> BrixSat: ask in #linux
<BrixSat> thks
<ntzrmtthihu777> BrixSat: or #bash
<SubCool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595563
<tajamul> kindly rectify this can any do this remotly
<cfhowlett> tajamul: we are getting somewhat off-topic here.  Perhaps best to have this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> wth
<histo> SubCool: was that from aptitude or apt-get?
<SubCool> apt-get
<andreasEr> Does anyone have a good answer to why the brightness of my laptop turns down to the bottom each time i boot? Asus K56cm
<SubCool> histo, how do i clear those from apt-get?
<SubCool> autoremove isnt doing it
<tajamul> sir am having problem with firefox so am trying to install opera kindly help to rectify problem with firefox or install opera
<histo> SubCool: how do you clear what?
<cfhowlett> tajamul: install opera via the software center if I'm not mistaken ...
<SubCool> histo, remove those error'd installs
<histo> SubCool: apt-get clean && apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<tajamul> perhaps it is not available there now
<histo> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in quantal
<SubCool> histo, haha- nope
<histo> !search opera | tajamul
<ubottu> Found:
<histo> !find opera | tajamul
<ubottu> tajamul: File opera found in abs-guide, acl2-books-source, adlint, alembic, analitza-dev, apcalc-common, apparmor-profiles, asterisk-prompt-fr-armelle, asterisk-prompt-se, asymptote-doc (and 495 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=opera&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<histo> SubCool: Same error?
<SubCool> histo, yep
<histo> tajamul: you will have to install opera from the opera site then.
<histo> tajamul: or ppa
<histo> SubCool: wth did you do to this system.
<cfhowlett> tajamul: see the instructions on the opera site ...
<SubCool> histo, apt-get upgrade :/
<SubCool> histo, ill just reinstall it again- idc
<tajamul> downloaded deb package failed to install perhaps was incomplete so tried to redownload but failed so am again downloading it
<SubCool> histo, the only thing i care about is /home
<histo> ubottu: paste the /var/log/dpkg.log
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: lawl
<histo> SubCool: paste the /var/log/dpkg.log
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: didn't type s and hit tab
<janisozaur> tajamul, got any erros? is there sha1sum available?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: and it defaulted to ubottu ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: oh, you mean you meant su<tab> but did u<tab>
<tajamul> will let u know am installing a new downloaded package
<oskude> hi, what happened to ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso, i cant find it on any mirror anymore?!
<tajamul> shows problem wrong architecture amd 64 help
<ntzrmtthihu777> oskude: direct or torrent?
<oskude> ntzrmtthihu777: direct
<epitamizor> how come changing init runlevels from 1 to 2 is stalling my system, its completely unresponsive
<ntzrmtthihu777> oskude: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-i386.iso
<dr_willis> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<SubCool> histo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595581/
<tajamul> the opera file is in home downloads and is complete but is failing to install
<oskude> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks! now i wonder why its not on the mirrors that are linked on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<oskude> it was on the mirrors a week ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> oskude: strange. I always go to releases.ubuntu.com/codename
<tajamul> anybody help yaar
<dr_willis> tajamul: how are yiu installing it
<oskude> ntzrmtthihu777: and i just follow the links on ubuntu.com :P
<zAo^> tajamul, what is the error? Did you download it for the right architecture? 32bit/64bit?
<oskude> ntzrmtthihu777: but what ever. thanks for the link!
<histo> SubCool: I'm at a complete loss as to why you can't reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<histo> SubCool: perhaps someone else can chime in
<SubCool> histo, its because of all those hanging files..
<cfhowlett> tajamul: is your computer a 64 bit computer?
<SubCool> histo, ill just resinstall the system :
<SubCool> histo, and ill follow that guide with the lvm.
<tajamul> wrong architecture 64 amd no it is 32 bit
<dr_willis> why use lvm? ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: no clue, I ignored SubCool for whatever reason.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: oh yeah, I remember.
<nearst> hi ppls
<TaMpeReN> ntzrmtthihu777: wats subcool?
<cfhowlett> tajamul: so download the 32 bit version for your 32 bit computer ...
<SubCool> dr_willis, someone helped me migrate my system a while back... a
<ntzrmtthihu777> TaMpeReN: a person.
<TaMpeReN> ntzrmtthihu777:  lol saw him haha , i googled thinking its a app or something
<dr_willis> migrate from what? SubCool  you have been fighting lvm for what now? 4 days
<SubCool> dr_willis, yep :/
<tajamul> where will i find it as the opera site auto slects the package fit for the system
<SubCool> dr_willis, originally it was a resolve so that i could install a few OS's on one box..
<cfhowlett> tajamul: "other versions"
<dr_willis> opera seems falling out if favor these days.
<cfhowlett> dr_willis: agreed.  FF seems to be driving the serious innovation ...
<anew> hey stupid question but what isthe ~ directory ?
<zAo^> anew, your homedir
<cfhowlett> anew: /home
<anew> root ?
<dr_willis> gone back to ff here also. g.chrome had annoying limits on their extensions.
<anew> ah
<KayAteChef>  /home/username
<anew> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> anew: no.
<anew> ?
<anew>  /home or /home/username
<anew> ?
<FloodBot1> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zAo^> anew, /home/anew
<dr_willis> ~ is your users home
<epitamizor> mkay so chnaged from init to telinit
<histo> SubCool: I have to go get some sleep hopefully someone else can get you the rest of the way home.
<dr_willis> its a bash shortcut
<zAo^> ~root = /root etc
<SubCool> histo, nah- i have to sleep to- i was over doing it myself
<dr_willis> no zAo^
<SubCool> histo, im just going to reinstall 12.1 - and fix what i can
<anew> wait inside /home is nothing tho
<histo> SubCool: k good luck.
<anew> and there should be some files in there
<histo> SubCool: just don't format /home
<SubCool> histo, thanks- for the help
<Apoptosis> Hi. I need to reinstall grub because I installed Win7.  Suggestions on how to do this?
<dr_willis> user bob    it would be  /home/bob
<SubCool> histo, :)  i know
<cfhowlett> !grub|Apoptosis:
<ubottu> Apoptosis:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anew> so i'm in ~ on the cli
<anew> but i'm ftp into /home
<anew> and there is nothing?
<anew> wait looks like ~ is /root
<dr_willis> anew: you ftp to /home/yourusername
<KayAteChef> are you logged in as root?
<dr_willis> if you ftp in as bob   it would be /home/bob
<dr_willis> dont login directly as root...
<anew> yes i'm ftp as root
<anew> but i see it now as /root
<dr_willis> thats even worse.. ;-)
<KayAteChef> yes root user's dir is /root
<ntzrmtthihu777> anew: if you are root and in ~ then you are in root's $HOME
<anew> ok
<anew> thx
<zAo^> dr_willis, Sorry, what? ~<user>  = users homedir. ~ is current user?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: no, ~ is the homedir, for root its /root, for any othe user its /home/$USER
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, didnt I say that? :$
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: not quite. you called ~ the current user, it is not. it is that users home
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, ... Yeah. I meant that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know a way to get the total size of all files in a directory from the command line?
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, du -m (or -sm) /path
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: thankya, cuz i have so many files in this one dir nautilus does not know what to say, lol
<zAo^> omg
<tajamul123> still not able to install opera
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, there are limits to du (or the shell for that matter) too
<cfhowlett> tajamul123: details...
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: I understand that.
<tajamul123> architecture error amd 64
<llutz> tajamul123: "uname -m" says what?
<cfhowlett> tajamul123: hey, taj.  Did you NOT state that your computer is 32 bit?  64 bit will NOT run.  get the 32 bit version.  it's on the site!
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: heh, dontcha hate that.
<tajamul123> but the site auto selects the package fit for ur computer
<dr_willis> so its
<dr_willis> ..wrong...
<tajamul123> 32 bit package is not available perhaps
<cfhowlett> tajamul123: please read this time..  you can select the OTHER VERSIONS available on the download page
<cfhowlett> tajamul123: and 32 bit was there when I verified 20 minutes ago ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul123: machines can make mistakes.
<llutz> tajamul123: http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386&ver=12.14&local=y
<llutz> tajamul123: guess what "Show other versions" mean if you see the one offered to you is the wrong one
<Touhou11> tajamul123: If you're not very good with computers, you're probably better off staying with Windows or Mac
<vlad_starkov> Question: I'm newbie to Ubuntu server. What version should I install for using next 2 years: 12.04.2LTS or 12.10?
<dr_willis> it wants me to download the android version...  ;-)
<dr_willis> bbl
<cfhowlett> vlad_starkov: 12.04 will be supported for 5 years ... LTS
<cfhowlett> !lts|vlad_starkov:
<ubottu> vlad_starkov:: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Touhou11> vlad_starkov: LTS - often when you download enterprise type software, they only support LTS releases
<vlad_starkov> Touhou11: is there big difference between 12.04 and 12.10?
<zAo^> vlad_starkov, no
<mote> Hi. I'm trying to get at switch working with chromium-browser, "--app-window-size=w,h". but can get it to work. Where go i go to get help?
<vlad_starkov> zAo^: so if I'll buy the book about 12.10 it's ok for me to use 12.04?
<ikonia> mote: does it support that flag ?
<cfhowlett> mote: #google or #chromium might be channels
<mote> ikonia i sez several places..
<ikonia> eG: 120,80
<ikonia> mote: and I assume you're actually using numbers instead of w,h
<zAo^> vlad_starkov, most of it should do, yes. But why not upgrade?
<cfhowlett> tajamul123: chrome or chromium are in the ubuntu software center if you wanted to try that browser ...
<mote> cfhowlett trying already
<ikonia> mote: where does it say it supports that flag
<mote> ikonia yes ;-)
<ikonia> mote: sorry to ask the obvious question, but it's a common mistake
<mote> ikonia "chromium-browser --app-window-size=400,400"
<mote> ikonia i know. ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: those options you had me pas to du, what did they di
<ntzrmtthihu777> *do
<vlad_starkov> zAo^: what do you mean about upgradeing?
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, -s = summary, -m = in megabytes. Other than that: man du
<mote> ikonia it is probably something like that i'm doing wrong anyway
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: ah, so I have 69+ gigs of text files
<ntzrmtthihu777> *6.9
<ikonia> mote: just looking for an official google page showing it supports that option
<zAo^> ntzrmtthihu777, omg!?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zAo^: part of a $50 job.
<tajamul123> sorry didnt know i386 means 32 bit
<TaMpeReN> i need help i wanna access a shared folder on windows from ubuntu
<TaMpeReN> how to ?
<mote> ikonia there must be some way to define windows size anyway
<ikonia> mote: I'm sure there is, I just can't see your option as a valid parameter
<cfhowlett> tajamul123: REALLY suggest you install a browser via the software center ...
<mjayk> TaMpeReN do you know what samba is ?
<ikonia> mote: can you do a chromium-browser --help see what the options are
<TaMpeReN> nope lemme google
<mjayk> TaMpeReN ok sure it is the program or service that manages network shares
<mote> ikonia there's ALOT of switches.. ;-)
<ikonia> mote: no doubt
<mote> ikonia it does not say it does
<VinceThePrince> is it possible to alias an path? like bla = "~/sites/bla/" ? because that does not work
<mote> ikonia would i need to use a gtk switch?
<Kartagis> VinceThePrince: alias bla='cd ~/sites/bla' would work
<llutz> VinceThePrince: not an alias, but you'd define a var "bla = "~/sites/bla/"   " echo $bla"
<VinceThePrince> Kartagis, llutz thanks !
<mote> ikonia gtg. thanks anyway.
<ntzrmtthihu777> does /root even really need a Desktop dir?
<Onixs> is this the proper way to make an ISO bootable > mkisofs -o /NEW.iso -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -r -J CUSTOM_ISO_FOLDER
<Touhou11> Of course, for when the root user logs in
<rndbit> ntzrmtthihu777, i dont think anyone runs x session on root, unless you are on backtrack or something
<mojtaba> Hi, how can I change the $ in the command prompt to #?
<Onixs> hey Kartagis :)
<Onixs> wazup man
<mojtaba> I mean change the user to root
<ntzrmtthihu777> Touhou11: with all due respect your opinions on running on root are not what i want to hear
<cfhowlett> !root|mojtaba:
<ubottu> mojtaba:: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<llutz> "sudo -i"
<llutz> mojtaba:
<rndbit> anyone know how to unbind window key? i think some left-over service keeps it bound and cant use it in kde properly.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rndbit: no, no backtrack on this machine atm.
<Kartagis> nothing much, you Onixs?
<Onixs> Kartagis : yup :)
<Onixs> good
<deaw12> .
<mojtaba> I use su and then gave my password which I use with sudo, but It gave me authentication failure
<Touhou11> Some people just can't handle the power of root I guess
<ikonia> mojtaba: don't use su
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I do that?
<ikonia> mojtaba: the command is sudo -i
<rndbit> mojtaba, i had this, check keyboard layout
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: why?
<mojtaba> ikonia: what should I do?
<Onixs> got a little proble how to make it bootable
<Onixs>  mkisofs -o /NEW.iso -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -r -J CUSTOM_ISO_FOLDER
<ikonia> mojtaba: the root account is looked, so su will not work.
<llutz> mojtaba: start reading what people answer to you
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: should be sudo su, actualy\
<mojtaba> I want to navigate through lost+found directory
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: no it shouldn't
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: it it should not
<Onixs> but can't!
<ikonia> mojtaba: sudo -i is the correct command
<ntzrmtthihu777> Touhou11: no need for root access on this box. not my bactrack machine.
<mojtaba> ikonia: thanks
<Soham_> hi
<linusoleander_> Is there a way make a script block?
<linusoleander_> I don't want it to exist
<ikonia> linusoleander_: sorry, could you try to explain what you want again please.
<linusoleander_> I want to run a script that doesn't exist
<ikonia> linusoleander_: why ?
<ikonia> linusoleander_: how can you expect to run something that doesn't exist ?
<linusoleander_> sleep 5 for example returns exit status 0 after 5 sec
<linusoleander_> I don't want that
<ikonia> linusoleander_: what do you want then ?
<linusoleander_> I want it to execute some code then block and not exit unit ctrl-c
<llutz> linusoleander_: read -p "Press any key to exit..."
<linusoleander_> llutz: That works, thanks!
<llutz> ... where is my anykey....
<TaMpeReN> how can i access a shared window's file using ubunti
<TaMpeReN> samba seems to work otherway around
<ntzrmtthihu777> TaMpeReN: you can use samba on ubuntu, not sure the method but its doable
<llutz> TaMpeReN: smbclient you need, not samba
<IDROFOX> can i add format option in right click menu for all drives in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<TaMpeReN> llutz: i did that too
<TaMpeReN> llutz: smb://192.168.196.1/Shows
<TaMpeReN> but it wont open
<TaMpeReN> llutz: after installing
<TaMpeReN> llutz: i ping that computer its working
<Touhou11> IDROFOX: Yes
<llutz> TaMpeReN: smbclient -L //192.168.196.1
<mjayk> TaMpeReN you  have to configure stuff like your worgroup etc using smb
<icesword> !ime
<IDROFOX> Touhou11:Like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/236137/how-to-add-right-click-format-option-to-a-disk-icon-in-the-launcher ?
<icesword> !input method
<TaMpeReN> llutz: that worked
<TaMpeReN> llutz: but now got the workgroup thing
<icesword> !ficixt
<tajamul01236> finally suceeded in installing opera mini
<burtonium> hi everyone, I am using pyrit for wifi password testing :D with nvidia gpu. After running pyrit and stopping it, graphics get changed almost like sephia mode? anyone have any clue why is this happening? or had the same problem?
<ntzrmtthihu777> burtonium: wrong channel
<burtonium> why? i am using ubuntu
<burtonium> otherwise i would ask on backtrack
<ntzrmtthihu777> burtonium: still, that is not what we do here.
<burtonium> i don't get it? what part is the problematic question?
<ntzrmtthihu777> burtonium: and quite frankly I don't understand why anyone uses those tools on anything but backtrack.
<burtonium> pyrit? or nvidia gpu? or wifi pass testing?
<burtonium> because i can
<ntzrmtthihu777> burtonium: all three, in fact.
<burtonium> i haven't seen you here before really so i don't trust you
<ntzrmtthihu777> burtonium: says the wannabe cracker.
<burtonium> you wanna be cracker?
<mjayk> burtonium I dont know the answer to your question but I dont see a problem with it.  I had a similar problem with ATI on F17 whenever I ran fullscreen programs and exited them all my fonts would disappear
<mjayk> so not really similar differnt card and differnt os lol
<one> Bry8Star{EB: hi
<burtonium> @mjayk: ty for info
<burtonium> mjayk: ty
<Bry8Star{EB> hi , one
<faLUCE> hello. I have a windows 8 guest on virtualbox under linux (ubuntu, with pulseaudio). when playing audio, I hear some clicks. Is there a way to improve that?
<fishsponge> how can I tell the "find" command to search /dir/ for something, but tell it not to search through /dir/snapshots/ ?
<fishsponge> for example, I have    /dir/a/    /dir/b/    /dir/c/    and    /dir/snapshots/     - I want to search /dir/ for something, but not go through all the snapshots directory at all - it will take way too long...
<Capprentice> Hey anyone knows how get aero efferts on Ubuntu 12 ?
<tajamul01236> should i upgrade to ubuntu 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: most come with unity.
<Capprentice> Nope.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul01236: no.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: what sort of effects
<mjayk> Capprentice do you mean how to manage the visual effects  ?
<tajamul01236> why
<Capprentice> Like when I hover an application icon on launcher panel, it has to display the contentents.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul01236: because its only supported for another year or so. 12.04 is supported for the next 4 years
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: ah I remember that.
<idrofox> ubuntu 13.04 for pc released ?
<mjayk> idrofox yes
<llutz> nonsense, 13.04  ~ april 2013
<ntzrmtthihu777> mjayk: isn't it still a bit early
<idrofox> mjayk:but it's not in download section of offical ubuntu site ?
<tajamul01236> thanks but im a home pc user so dosents matter will upgrade again when another lts ver releases later  give me other reasons
<llutz> idrofox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<mjayk> idrofox imy bad its not yet what llutz said
<Touhou11> Will 13.04 have a new default theme?
<idrofox> ok thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> tajamul01236: ok, because 12.10 is not lts
<tajamul01236> compare 12.04 and 12.10 capability wise
<s9iper1> can we use ultra iso to make bootbale ubuntu usb ???
<ntzrmtthihu777> s9iper1: from what os
<idrofox> can i install updates in ubuntu iso without redownloading it again ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> idrofox: you mean 12.04.2?
<s9iper1> ntzrmtthihu777: windows 7
<ntzrmtthihu777> s9iper1: I used unetbootin to do mine
<s9iper1> unetbootin works finr ?
<s9iper1> fine
<idrofox> i mean that when i installed ubuntu 12.10 from iso, i updated my ubuntu using software updater. Now i want to put those new installed updates from installed ubuntu to ubuntu iso ?
<s9iper1> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> s9iper1: it worked fine for me.
<s9iper1> ok
<mjayk> idrofox you want to create a new iso of you install with the updates installed ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> s9iper1: although as you can fit the whole ubuntu iso on a plain cd-rw I dont see why not use that.
<idrofox> mjayk:yes i want to created a new iso with all new updates installed so i don't have to download them again next time i install ubuntu again..
<mjayk> you can use dd pathofcurrentinstall pathtonewiso to create an iso of ur hdd
<mjayk> or ur install depending on how you setup the parameters
<ntzrmtthihu777> mjayk: would that work if he was inside the current install?
<mjayk> ntzrmtthihu777 not to my knowage no
<ntzrmtthihu777> mjayk: then it would be a good idea to pass that info along
<idrofox> hmm i will try thanks
<mjayk> ntzrmtthihu777 i assume a basic level of competence / the ability to google
<mjayk> ntzrmtthihu777 so I would say it was good info to pass.  Cheers for your input though
<jery>  :) hello
<rmannibucau> hi guys
<rmannibucau> is it the right channel to ask package (deb)?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rmannibucau: close enough. what you want?
<rmannibucau> i would like to ask for a tomee package (since tomcat package exists tomee one would be enough to do)
<peco> #channels
<ntzrmtthihu777> rmannibucau: did you ever just google for tomee launchpad?
<dr_willis> !find tomee
<kurteknikk> Hi, i earlier asked about the issue in logrotate and somebody suggested to add  2>&1 to the command. Does anybody know why the logrotate for mysql is failing ?
<ubottu> Package/file tomee does not exist in quantal
<rmannibucau> last time i didnt find anything
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> search the ppas for it?
<jery> what is that?
<rmannibucau> ntzrmtthihu777, IIRC tomcat is in default packages so wondered if tomee could be
<ntzrmtthihu777> rmannibucau: no clue about tomee or tomcat. I gott go, time to eat.
<rmannibucau> have a nice lunch
<davis776> hello, why this settings does not work? disk never goes to stand by. It should not be used - can I check it somewhere? http://i.imgur.com/7MKAxdQ.png
<Capprentice> How to fix gnome-screenshot tool double flickering ?
<Capprentice> its a known bug. Is there any workaround for this  ? I dont like flashing my screen two times after taking one screenshot
<llutz> kurteknikk:  run "logrotate -dv -f /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server" and watch for issues
<lotuspsychje> how can i clone a 1tb data drive with ubuntu to another empty drive?
<lotuspsychje> (as fast as possible)
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Either dd or ddrescue for the whole drive or rsync for the mounted file systems.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: tnx ill try with dd
<vlt> lotuspsychje: If the file system is nearly completely filled use dd (or ddrescue which is more efficient), otherwise consider mounting and just copying files (with rsync).
<lotuspsychje> vlt: would this be the right command: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=32M
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> vlt: how fast would that clone the drive?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Mind that the target drive should be at least as big as the source if you do it this way.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: yes its for excact 1tb mediadrive cloning all its content
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Speed depends on your system. About 100 MB/s I’d estimate.
<CatKiller> lotuspsychje: Quite fast, but be aware that if the drive has *any* badblocks on it the whole process will fail
<dekroning> is it possible to also redirect all trafic destinationed port 80 to be rerouted via my transparent proxyserver running on localhost 8080 with ufw, or do I need to use iptables?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: `fdisl -l /dev/sd?` should give you the exact sizes
<CatKiller> lotuspsychje: You'll be able to restart it from where it left off, but after doing some basic maths to compute where exactly it left off and where you restart it
<vlt> lotuspsychje: *fdisk
<lotuspsychje> Catkiller: its not for a system drive (both external mediaplayer drives
<lotuspsychje> but ill clone them from ubuntu
<CatKiller> lotuspsychje: Doesn't matter, you can still have badblocks on it
<CatKiller> lotuspsychje: If you do, the whole "dd" process will exit, and you'll have to work around the badblock
<calwig> hi what is the gnome manager for pgp?
<CatKiller> lotuspsychje: ddrescue is usually recommended if you've got the slightest doubt about the health of the HD
<lotuspsychje> CatKiller: well ill check the drive first with photorec
<CatKiller> No need, you'd be wasting time
<lotuspsychje> oh
<CatKiller> either use "dd" if you're pretty sure the drive is still good
<CatKiller> or use "ddrescue"
<CatKiller> ddrescue does the same thing as dd
<CatKiller> but with more focus on recovery (it allows errors)
<lotuspsychje> CatKiller: ok tnx
<CatKiller> In fact ddrescue is usually better because it's more aimed at recovery and duplication
<CatKiller> Will do the same thing, at about the same speed as dd
<lotuspsychje> !info ddrescue > lotuspsychje
<CatKiller> ddrescue indrive outdrive logfile
<CatKiller> It's pretty good actually
<CatKiller> dd is a bit ageing
<lotuspsychje> !info gddrescue > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> CatKiller: ok cool ill try that1
<CatKiller> no worries
<calwig> how do i see my keyring?
<Taev> some one help me please, i installed ubuntu and now i can't boot to windows via grub
<Taev> i select windows 7 loader, i get a windows repair thing, i try to rescue, it goes back to the same menu
<Taev> when i try boot normally
<Taev> it just restarts
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. I'm trying to use get_iplayer but only get 'rtmp server sent error' messages in return. The readout is frustratingly short, but I've put it on pastebin anyway: http://pastebin.com/NvQE5H0p
<calwig> Taev, do you get the grub menu?
<Taev> yes and its loading windows
<Taev> but it says windows is damaged
<calwig> what do you want to do, repair windows or get to linux?
<artrei> hi all i think i'm missing /usr/bin/compiz file, how to fix this?
<Taev> i can get to linux, i can't get to windows
<Taev> this started after the ubuntu install
<calwig> Taev, did ubuntu install on the same partition as windows?
<Taev> i created 2 partitions on the same drive
<Taev> i used to have the MBR for windows on a separate HD
<Taev> but i got lazy
<calwig> Taev, have you pressed F8 in Windows to repair?
<cfhowlett> Taev: so a dual boot, not windows installer/wubi ... right?
<Taev> yes it says loading files
<Taev> then back to repair screen
<Taev> no matter how many times i click repair
<jony> in Double Commander how can be set a network share shortcut?
<Taev> when i click boot normally
<Taev> the system reboots
<cfhowlett> Taev: try reinstalling grub ...
<cfhowlett> !recovery|taev
<ubottu> taev: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<cfhowlett> !grub|taev
<ubottu> taev: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Taev> i can boot ubuntu just fine
<cfhowlett> Taev: ignore the first factoid
<Taev> its messed up windows
<Taev> windows told me to come here
<calwig> Taev, so ubuntu is working just fine, but windows is screwed, then it isnt a grub issue is it cfhowlett ?
<calwig> ah
<cfhowlett> Taev: of course they did .... boot the windows cd and repair.  then reinstall grub
<calwig> ignore
<calwig> yeah what i would do
<calwig> cfhowlett, what is the keyring in kubuntu?
<calwig> no one is answering in #kubuntu
<calwig> keyring daemon
<cfhowlett> calwig: keyring is keyring as I understand it ... distro agnositc utility
<artrei> anyone know how to fix if /usr/bin/compiz missing?
<calwig> i mean what is the gui app to import/export keys
<cfhowlett> calwig: thinking
<calwig> Oran, servus
<cfhowlett> calwig: should appear on your system menu - possibly settings ...
<cfhowlett> calwig: as I am on xubuntu, IDK
<calwig> cfhowlett, cuz boy i cant find it, i presume i can use a gnome manager, which should be the same
<calwig> okies
<fatninja> I hear a microphone crackling sound , my voice is ok but there is also a disturbing noise, which on Windows it is not present. I am using Ubuntu 12.10
<cfhowlett> calwig: sorry
<fatninja> Anyone experienced this ? Or knows a solution ?
<calwig> cfhowlett, thanks, np
<dr_willis> could be driver issues fatninja  - checked the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact chipset?
<jony> I need help with Double Commander and network shares
<dr_willis> in what way?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and back
<fatninja> dr_willis, it's similar to https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/Gigabyte%20Technology%20Co.,%20Ltd./GA-970A-UD3/A:CGyp:GsM:BEG:B8L:B8Lp:Zo:BHe:D5D:BWA/
<fatninja> but still the crackling sound when I put the mic in :(
<fatninja> I'm starting to think I don't know how to search
<Fanshawe> Hi again everyone, I don't think I was clear at first so I'll post again. I'm trying to use get_iplayer but only get 'rtmp server sent error' messages in return. The readout is frustratingly short, but I've put it on pastebin anyway: http://pastebin.com/NvQE5H0p. Can anyone help me get the 'get_iplayer' command working? Or is there a support channel for specific stuff like this? Thank you.
<zamba> i have a question about rsyslog.. i want to output the different log files for the different hosts into individual files.. how can i do this?
<pseudonymous> Anyone know how to check what options a module is loaded with ? I hope to pass along some values to ZFS via modprobe and I'd like to assure myself that it gets picked up on.
<llutz> zamba: http://www.rsyslog.com/article60/
<sotelio> pseudonymous, maybe in /sys/module/{module}/parameters :s
<pseudonymous> sotelio: yes! Cool (!) I didn't even know of that at all.. In my case it turned out that /sys/module/zfs/parameters has a file for each param containing its value
<sotelio> :D
<phaidros> I am having troubles an can't solve them, tried hours of howtos, but no go :/ .. trying to boot a VM with crypted lvm, all so far ok, tho the initrd just doesn't ask for the encryption key, it just hangs after: "udevd[88]: starting version 175" .. when using init=/bin/sh as kernel param I get to see the pw request. I thought with 12.04 this is more or less ootb? (I didnt use the installer, as this is a headless server)
<Taev> anyone want to know how i fixed my issue?
<Taev> for some reason Ubuntu keeps hanging when i have ACPI on
<phaidros> any hints on where to looks if the pw request in initrd is missing?
<Taev> so i disabled it in boot
<Taev> Windows seems to require it
<phaidros> Taev: ACPI has strange issues with some HW, I have servers which I have to boot with esotheric settings like "acpi=ht" ..
<phaidros> is there any useful way to debug iinitrd?
<phaidros> "error: unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon" is the one warning I get when using init=/bin/sh
<c2tarun> What is difference between $0.0 and Free application in Ubuntu Software Center.
<phaidros> c2tarun: I'd guess the license
<Taev> so any fix then?
<Taev> instead of having to shut ACPI off and turning it on whenever i want to dual boot
<janisozaur> when compiling busybox (ARCH=arm), 'let' is missing, is there any config that enables this applet?
<c2tarun> phaidros, what do you mean? with $0.0 also we don't have to pay anything, but we have to create some account and put our credit card details there.
<phaidros> Taev: acpi=ht helped on that specific hardware to *not* let the machine die in the reboot process :)
<nicktopus> So I have my new install of Ubuntu and I plug in my Android phone and it shows up as a media device, fine. It only shows that I have 512 megabytes of storage left, where as really it is more like 10 gigabytes. Why is that?
<Taev> well where do i put that?
<phaidros> c2tarun: I honestly don't know
<phaidros> Taev: which ubuntu version?
<dr_willis> c2tarun:  GPL license vs free comercial software
<Taev> 12.4.02
<phaidros> Taev: check /etc/default/grub
<phaidros> c2tarun: .. ^ what dr_willis said :)
<c2tarun> dr_willis, ok, but isn't it little risky to give credit card details when even we don't have to pay.
<MorpheuxNL> goodafternoon
<davis776> how to check disk usage? external disk never goes stand by
<MorpheuxNL> i build a ubuntu minimal + cinnamon install. this all went fine
<MorpheuxNL> but on boot my network is not loading and when logged in i can get it up easily. could someone point me in the right direction to get it up on boot
<sonOfRa> Is it possible to turn off the sound ubuntu makes when power is disconnected/connected from a laptop?
<sonOfRa> I'm currently on a train, and the power outlets are seemingly not to stable, and it keeps disconnecting
<rexwin_> davis776 , df -Th
<sonOfRa> and I'm getting this rather loud and annoying beep about every other minute or two
<Conqueror> Hello, we have a problem at wifi card. We laptop models is hp envy dv6-7200et. How do I unblock hard block on ubuntu?
<Conqueror> http://askubuntu.com/questions/225898/how-do-i-turn-on-wireless-adapter-on-hp-envy-dv6-7200-under-ubuntu-any-version
<MorpheuxNL> anyone any suggestions concerning my problem. i do see in my interfaces file that eth0 and wlan0 both are not mentioned
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: how are you setting up the network config
<one> MorpheuxNL: let me read the problem
<fire> how can i change the language from cli ?
<one> MorpheuxNL: there may be a hardware switch
<one> MorpheuxNL: check the bios also
<ikonia> one: ??? why would it be the bios
<ikonia> one: he can up the interface when he logs in
<ikonia> it's just not auto starting
<MorpheuxNL> ikonia, i just installed ubuntu minimal with cinnamon. and the thing is after it boots and i open up network settings i can connect to my wifi. but if i look in my interfaces file there is nothing mentioned about eth0 and wlan0 should it not be there
<MorpheuxNL> one, i did check bios and it is always on
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: how are you actually configuing it ? using network-manager ?
<IzzoDizzo> MorpheuxNL, its handled by network manager
<one> ikonia: oh it is only a boottime problem?
<ikonia> IzzoDizzo: if you are using network manager, your interfaces file should be empty
<ikonia> oops
<MorpheuxNL> ikonia, let me check what it is
<ikonia> sorry that was for MorpheuxNL
<IzzoDizzo> ikonia, thats what he says ? :)
<IzzoDizzo> ah
<MorpheuxNL> i think it is network-manager that i am using. it looks like cinnamon is using that to
<backVil> quit
<one> MindSpark: finally reinforcments have arrived
<phaidros> sonOfRa: put headphone jack in ;)
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: ok, so that is expected then
<MindSpark> one: haha
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: the interfaces file should be empty
<MorpheuxNL> i also read the log and saw this line
<MindSpark> what's the topic?
<MorpheuxNL> Mar  8 13:58:22 cinnamonbox NetworkManager[1928]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<MorpheuxNL> i think it has to do with that
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: looks like it's not got the config saves/stored
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: which makes sense why you can set it up after you login
<MorpheuxNL> should i reinstall network-manager
<one> MorpheuxNL: needs an ifup file written
<MorpheuxNL> ok and how do i get an ifup file written?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: they should be in place for network manager already
<hapster> anyone able to get nouveau working with bumblebee for Ubuntu 12.10?
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: I suspect you have not got all the packages in place
<one> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<one> MindSpark: you pick
<MorpheuxNL> ikonia, how do i find out what i am missing
<MindSpark> I am currently on a mac and I only have ssh access to an ubuntu server to check… not dure if it has network-manager running on it
<one> MindSpark: better to not go with network manager it gives more binaries root access
<MindSpark> never did much harm though, as long as it's the desktop system I guess?
<one> MindSpark: I kept getting ssh mitm when connecting to an amazon VM
<MindSpark> I don't even have it installed on the server, neither do I have X
<MorpheuxNL> could it be dbus related
<MindSpark> mitm?
<one> MindSpark: man in the middle
<MorpheuxNL> ikonia, could it be dbus related?
<MindSpark> oh… interesting...
<one> MindSpark: amazon is part of the beast the whore rides on
<kgalahassa> please, i have a problem when i'm configuring my ubuntu one count
<MindSpark> one: elaborate on that. How did you have a mitm through network-manager?
<one> MindSpark: no ssh, it kept dropping and doing a tracepath it would get rerouted
<kgalahassa> it ask me to enter a password to your login keyring
<one> MindSpark: amazon needs to be destroyed
<kgalahassa> i have a problem when i'm configuring my ubuntu one countit ask me to enter a password to your login keyring
<MindSpark> one:  rerouted to where? I have a microinstance running too. Better get some protection
<kgalahassa> i have a problem when i'm configuring my ubuntu one countit ask me to enter a password to your login keyring
<one> MindSpark: one interruption in the connection and ther key is grabbed
<kgalahassa> i have a problem when i'm configuring my ubuntu one count  it ask me to enter a password to my login keyring
<one> im like a raisin in the sun im running from deaths invasion
<cfhowlett> !patience|kgalahassa:
<ubottu> kgalahassa:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<one> its like locutus trying to get into the borg cube and enter a sleep command
<MindSpark> but that must be a flaw in ssh, nothing to do with amazon. no?
<MorpheuxNL> ikonia, could it be dbus related
<one> MindSpark: no but di you see the black friday behind the sceens, keep feeding the whore with plastic garbage
<lmat> I attached a device to my ubuntu computer, but I don't see it showing up. (I'm running headless).
<one> it makes one want to puke
<lmat> I don't know much about this machine, and it has some configuration previously, so I'm doing a bit of investigative work.
<one> crossroads one million miles whats the flashpoint
<lmat> I look at fstab and it shows    uuid=8 (for brevity)  /  ext4 ...
<one> someone is trolling a seal beyond the flashpoint of a nuclear reactor
<lmat> uuid=f   none   swap    and   uuid=a   /root/backup   ext4   auto
<one> not of the 7
<lmat> So I look up those uuids in     /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: is there anything to suggest it's dbus related ?
<ikonia> lmat: nothing should be mounted on /root
<lmat> ikonia: heh...
<lmat> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> lmat: because the root user is locked on Ubuntu, so nothing can get to it
<TaMpeReN> anyone can help me with  smbclient
<lmat> ikonia: (happily, I didn't put it there, so I'll deflect your wrath to the previous admin)
<MindSpark> one: hehe. what would you recommend then?
<foo357> Hello, I have a computer running 12.04 where a disk has partintioned as one partition for / and another for /home . I'm just wondering, can I safely shrink the / filesystem and enlarge the /home one?
<MorpheuxNL> ikonia, well it does not apper to be becauste it tries to load but there is no ifup file or something
<TaMpeReN> i cant seems to access my desktop's shared file
<one> ikonia: no theres things running as root its only the keyboard that cant get to it
<ikonia> lmat: no wrath, just trying to help and make sure you don't lock your self out of the file system
<ikonia> one: the root account is locked - please read what I said
<ikonia> MorpheuxNL: dbus does not provide the ifup files
<lmat> ikonia: I'm in the /root/backup dir now... ls reveals  "lost+found  nohup.out  rsync
<lmat> "
<one> MindSpark: have to stand strong its coming to the final battle
<cfhowlett> !OT|one:
<ubottu> one:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mishke_> never, listen, NEVER, dont instalt ubuntu on netbooks
<lmat> okay, so, checking the uuids reveals that  uuid=8  is md1, uuid=a is sdc1  and uuid=f is md0.
<ikonia> mishke_: please stop with general warnings
<mishke_> its lag many than windows on calculator
<mishke_> ikonia, its mega lag, i panic!
<lmat> ~panic
<lmat> doh
<ikonia> mishke_: that's fine - so "you" have a problem, we can try to help you, but pleaes don't tell people not to do it
<cfhowlett> mishke_: see interface between keyboard and display
<lmat> Is it odd that there's no sda or sdb in fstab?
<cfhowlett> mishke_: for netbooks, lubuntu or xubuntu are optimized moreso than ubuntu
<TaMpeReN> anyone knows how to resolve the smbclient issue i have
<ikonia> lmat: no, you are using uuid's
<mishke_> cfhowlett, canonical say's its work good on netbooks, i read is on official ubuntu website
<TaMpeReN> i am getting this error
<ikonia> lmat: what's the actual problem
<mishke_> and this are lair, very very big lair
<lmat> ikonia: I've connected a mass storage device (usb) to my ubuntu machine, but I don't know how to use it.
<IzzoDizzo> lmat, it is prefered to use the uuid's in fstab
<mishke_> sorry :(
<lmat> IzzoDizzo: sure. I'm mapping uuids to /dev/ files.
<ikonia> lmat: ok - so you should just be able to mount it
<lmat> ikonia: What device? How do I find its uuid? what filesysteM?
<lmat> To get the filesystem    df [devname]
<mishke_> now i using my netbook with ubuntu for create USB Stick with Linux distro. recommend please soft. unetbootin dont helps
<ikonia> lmat: ok - so "sudo fdisk -l" you should be able to see the new disk added, or "sudo blkid" to map the uuid's, you can see it get added as a physical device in dmessage
<lmat> To get the uuid, go to /dev/disk/by-uuid and find its /dev/ file.
<llutz> lmat: sudo blkid
<cfhowlett> mishke_: lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for lower spec (e.g. netbooks) and older machines.  ubuntu is not.  doesn't mean it WON'T run ...
<lmat> thanks, I'll work on this for a while :)
<llutz> lmat: you won't get any filesysteminfo from df on devices not mountet
<llutz> lmat: even on mounted fs you won't
<cfhowlett> mishke_: use the startupdiskcreator that's installed with ubuntu ?
<lmat> llutz: I can't verify that... I  `df sda` and sda isn't mounted, and it shows "none" as filesystem...
<ikonia> lmat: please type "sudo fdisk -l" and put the output in a pastebin
<MonkeyDust> mishke_  ubuntu has its own bootable usb creator ans there's also multisystem http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<ikonia> lmat: we can solve this in 10 seconds
<freedomrun> nautilus is really slowly becoming nothing..
<llutz> lmat: "df --version"
<lmat> http://pastie.org/private/8iqalshc3lmihjyil3vadq
<lmat> there's cat fstab   and others... the last command is that which you asked for ikonia
<mishke_> MonkeyDust, i wont burn ubuntu
<ikonia> lmat: how big is your usb disk ?
<llutz> lmat: df -T does, not df sda
<mishke_> i need universal creator
<lmat> ikonia: 1 gb maybe...
<ikonia> lmat: your usb disk is 1GB?
<ikonia> lmat: is it like pendrive type of disk ?
<lmat> llutz: http://pastie.org/6420691
<MindSpark> I am using awesome as a dm. That's the only thing that keeps my old netbook running
<lmat> ikonia: It's a raid, made by drobo.
<MonkeyDust> mishke_  those are the only usb creators I know of -- if none do the job for you, then maybe you are doing something wrong or the .iso is corrupt -- try the md5 check
<lmat> ikonia: I think it has three 1gbs in it...which means it might be like 1.3 gigs or something.
<ikonia> lmat: your usb disk can't be raid
<ikonia> lmat: it's only 1 disk
<lmat> ok
<ikonia> lmat: is this disk a pen drive ?
<ikonia> or a physical hard disk ?
<lmat> ikonia: I don't know what a pen drive is, but the drobo has three (physical) hard drives in it.
<lmat> ikonia: oh, it has moving parts.
<ikonia> lmat: hang on
<lmat> ikonia: It's not one of those pocket flash drives
<ikonia> lmat: so you're not trying to connect a disk
<ikonia> lmat: you're trying to connect a usb raid array ?
<lmat> ikonia: yeah. But I think it's supposed to expose itself as a disk.
<ikonia> lmat: it will do
<ikonia> ok this makes more sense
<lmat> ikonia: There's already a makeshift raid on the computer. There are two disks that duplicate each other (I think they're sda and sdb)
<ikonia> lmat: 17592.2  GB of data
<ikonia> lmat: 17592.2
<ikonia> /dev/sdd1
<lmat> ikonia: df /dev/sdd (and /dev/sdd1 and /dev/sdd2) reveal filesystem=none.
<ikonia> lmat df won't work
<foo357> Hello, I have a computer running 12.04 where a disk has partintioned as one partition for / and another for /home . I'm just wondering, can I safely shrink the / filesystem and enlarge the /home one?
<ikonia> lmat: as you where told earlier....it's not mounted
<ikonia> lmat: and there is no /dev/sdd2
<llutz> lmat: btw, that shows you the info for the device /dev is mounted on, not for /dev/sda (compare size /dev/sda <-> number 1k-block)
<lmat> ikonia: Oh, I see. It's worse than "it won't work". It's working...but working incorrectly, which is MUCH worse!!
<ikonia> lmat: ????
<ikonia> lmat: you just have to mount it
<ikonia> lmat: "sudo mkdir /tmp/test && sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /tmp/test"
<lmat> ikonia: Oh, I don't have to specify type...sheesh, my life just got a lot easier.
<lmat> ikonia: ls /dev/sdd2   returns "/dev/sdd2"
<mishke_> repeat please names of ubuntu for netbook
<mishke_> lubuntu and?
<ikonia> lmat: why are you doing ls /dev/sdd2 - I just told you there is no sdd2
<llutz> mishke_: xubuntu
<ikonia> lmat: I've just given you the command to use, please use it
<lmat> ikonia: To say that there is a sd2...
<lmat> ikonia: I did.
<ikonia> lmat: ok, so now df -h /tmp/test
<MonkeyDust> foo357  yes, but not while it is running -- backup first and use a live cd or usb -- enlarging partitions without dataloss is possible, but very slow, I tried it
<lmat> size 197M  avail 197M
<ikonia> lmat: ok, so there you go, you've mounted that disk
<ikonia> lmat: (or that partition to be clear)
<foo357> Ok MonkeyDust, thanks
<lmat> ikonia: I sort of expected something to be on it (and I expected it to be greater than 200Megs)
<ikonia> lmat: that's how big the partition is in the output you posted earlier
<mishke_> llutz, what faster as you think?
<ikonia> lmat: its on a big disk - but that how big that partition is
<lmat> ikonia: okay
<lmat> ikonia: And it appears that there are no other partitions?
<llutz> mishke_: idk, i ran lubuntu on my old atom n270 without problem
<ikonia> lmat: not according to your earlier output, you can try to mount /dev/sdd2 if you want
<mishke_> llutz, thx
<lmat> ikonia: It says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock ... "
<llutz> mishke_: how much RAM you have?
<ikonia> lmat: as expected
<lmat> ikonia: You've been very helpful, I think I need to look into how the disk works and how it's being exposed without its little software interface thing...
<mishke_> llutz, 1gb Asus EEE PC / Atom N570 (2 cores)
<Yellowmans> Hello please help with xubuntu. 12.04 not loading live cd wont help
<lmat> ikonia: Thanks much!
<MorpheusXNL> one, i solved it
<llutz> mishke_: try lubuntu, you always could install xubuntu-desktop later and compare
<lmat> Yellowmans: Be sure the computer is plugged in.
<cacawachi> hi
<MorpheusXNL> i just opened my network profile in network manager saved it again and then rebooted and it worked
<cfhowlett> cacawachi: greetings
<Katelyn> It's raining around the world!
<cacawachi> greeting sir :)
<ikonia> MorpheusXNL: well done
<llutz> mishke_: both should be running fine with 1GB, depends all on the other applications you use
<Katelyn> :D
 * Katelyn so happy
<DJones> Katelyn: And that is an Ubuntu support issue in what way?
<cacawachi> no I advise more than 10gb
<Katelyn> I figured out what the UNIX bug was.
<mishke_> llutz, thx, just ubuntu very very very lags on my netbook, but now i understand why) its just for PC)
<Katelyn> reverse-endian by character reverse-sort
<mishke_> llutz, i hope lubuntu can fix this)
<ikonia> Katelyn: do you have an ubuntu question/problem/topic ?
<MorpheusXNL> ikonia, i also did something else and don't know if it had influence but commented out p2pl interface in my interfaces file because don't know what it is.
<mishke_> llutz, 32 or 64, prefer 32?)
<Yellowmans> Yes lmat is Plugged in
<Katelyn> I am just pointing out a UNIX, Windows, Apple, Unix, etc bug :)
<ikonia> MorpheusXNL: shouldn't have made a difference, but who knows
<llutz> mishke_: stay with 32 in that setup
<Katelyn> I am just pointing out a UNIX, Windows, Apple, Linux*, etc bug :)
<ikonia> Katelyn: ok, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, it would be great if you could keep within that area
<cacawachi> is there someone here know some about php ?
<MorpheusXNL> how could i check what device that is
<llutz> weekend-trolls come in early this week
<ikonia> cacawachi: the ##php channel does
<cacawachi> thank you ikonia
<Katelyn> Also, certs all expire past 8000AD+ and everything except system files delete upon restore
<ikonia> Katelyn: stop
<MorpheusXNL> well thank you all for your assistance.
<ikonia> Katelyn: please re-read what I said before speaking again
<Katelyn> ???
<lmat> Yellowmans: If you want help, you have to ask a question.
<mishke_> llutz, are flash-games can good work on my netbook-configuration?)
<Katelyn> ikonia, you have zero-day phobia don't you? Especially when it applies to all platforms?
<Yellowmans> Xubuntu 12.04 loads into initramfs ..anyone?
<cacawachi> I need invitation for #php :/
<ikonia> !register | cacawachi
<ubottu> cacawachi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> cacawachi: the guys in #freenode can help you if you are stuck with how to join ##php
<cacawachi> thanks brothers and sisters
<cacawachi> I'm new to this irc :)
<ikonia> cacawachi: that's fine, #freenode is the IRC help channel and they will walk you through anything you need
<Katelyn> Another glitch is Feb 29 2000 wasn't supposed to occur due to being divisible by 400 years
<Yellowmans> What is initramfs?
<ikonia> Yellowmans: basically a small file system loaded into ram at boot
<compuser> if i can a farm of 10 servers through a hosting provider, how can i determine which one uses the bandwidth most?
<mishke_> llutz, are flash-games can good work on my netbook-configuration?)
<ikonia> compuser: monitor their interfaces, or ask for a monitor to be put on the switch
<compuser> or which has deviant network utilization?
<Guest37032> the filesystem that sets things up for the main distro to load
<MonkeyDust> compuser  there's also #ubuntu-server
<compuser> ikonia, monitor on switch, can you elaborate a bit on it?
<ikonia> compuser: traffic monitor on the switch they plug into, or monitor their individual ethernet cards
<Guest37032> my ethernet port is broken
<compuser> thanks ikonia
<Yellowmans> Can i enter xubuntu from initramfs? Thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Yellowmans: no
<alfirus> hello everyone. is anyone success to disable nvidia graphic card so our battery can stand much more longger in Ubuntu 12? i did follow http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04 but stuck at dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<verzx> How do I install a list of packages, to be more specific : http://zitstif.no-ip.org/bt5/toolslist.txt
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> ^ shows how to use a package list
<ActionParsnip> verzx: or maybe:   sudo apt-get install `cat toolslist.txt`
<Guest37032> it is also possible to create a local repo
<ActionParsnip> verzx: bit easier
<llutz> mishke_: idk, idon't play games or use flash
<MonkeyDust> Guest37032  i guess you mean a ppa
<marcs1989> Hello. New Linux user. I'm trying to learn Unix, and I noticed in one of my directories ls will display all of my files in that directory, and a duplicate of that file with ~ after it. I'm not sure why?
<ActionParsnip> Guest37032: sure, you can use apt-mirror
<Guest37032> all i do is, store all the debs in a folder, create an index file, tell apt to use it, and voila
<Guest37032> similar to apt-cdrom
<verzx> ActionParsnip: That doesn't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> verzx: what is the output of the 2nd command I gave?
<verzx> E: Unable to locate package toolslist.txt
<llutz> marcs1989: files with ~ are mostly backups of edited text-files
<dr_willis> marcs1989:  some text editors auto make backup files with a ~ at the end of the name
<dr_willis> not sure if vi does that by default or not.
<verzx> ActionParsnip: I've changed directory too.
<marcs1989> llutz dr_willis Ah, okay. Thanks guys. I'm using gedit, vi seems a bit complicated, if really powerful.
<ActionParsnip> verzx: run:    cd $HOME; wget http://zitstif.no-ip.org/bt5/toolslist.txt; sudo apt-get install `cat toolslist.txt`
<dr_willis> marcs1989:  check out the vimtutor program - it teaches you the basics
<dr_willis> and yes. it is worth learning vi . ;)
<dr_willis> !find vimtutor
<ubottu> File vimtutor found in manpages-zh, vim-gui-common, vim-runtime
<dr_willis> just run 'vimtutor' from a shell
<marcs1989> dr_willis Thanks, I'll check that out!
<Guest37032> look up odzangba kafui how to build local apt repository
<Guest37032> i am not him of course
<marcs1989> Speaking of shells, does anyone know how to make the background image of a shell stay in a fixed position as I move the window?
<nearst> hi ppl
<marcs1989> Will vimtutor teach me vim or vi?
<dr_willis> marcs1989:  you seeing the wallpaper of the desktop? thats  more of a terminal app setting. not a shell
<dr_willis> vim is vi with some extras. so it dosent really matter
<marcs1989> dr_willis No, but I'd be fine if it was the wallpaper. A solid color gets a bit hard to stare at after a while.
<dekroning> where can I override the dns server given by my default DHCP server ?
<dr_willis> marcs1989:  i would consider a wallpaper hard to stare at.. i perfer a nice solid black background for my termiansl
<marcs1989> dr_willis And I don't really much like the way images move normally, and other images always seem to large.
<carpediembaby> hi. what's the best way of searching for a string in each line of a file and copying the matching lines to another file? given that the input file is huge (~500 million lines)
<marcs1989> dr_willis I suppose we all have our preference!
<verzx> ActionParsnip: Nope, that didn't  seem to work.
<verzx> ActionParsnip: It says now: E: Command line option --list is not understood
<carpediembaby> is grep 'search_string' inputfile > output_file efficient enough?
<llutz> carpediembaby: easiest "grep pattern file >newfile", but best...?
<ActionParsnip> verzx: is the file a list of just package names?
<dr_willis> marcs1989:  im not sure how you mean images moveing.. You can set a background image for gnome-terminal and it dosent move
<verzx> ActionParsnip: Have a look at the link that I gave you.
<carpediembaby> llutz: i was wondering if its efficient or not. and if someone knew an efficient solution
<carpediembaby> in case grep isn't
<verzx> ActionParsnip: wget  http://zitstif.no-ip.org/bt5/toolslist.txt; sudo apt-get  install `cat toolslist.txt`
<ActionParsnip> verzx: the file isn't a package list
<marcs1989> dr_willis Yes, but then the image is too small or too big and it will always show the top right corner of the image. Otherwise, the image will scroll, and it will do so oddly when I'm reading pydocs
<ActionParsnip> verzx: its a whole bunch of extra stuff too
<alfirus> hello everyone. is anyone success to disable nvidia graphic card so our battery can stand much more longger in Ubuntu 12? i did follow http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04 but stuck at dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc
<verzx> ActionParsnip: I want to install everything that is there, I have installed from this before but can't remember how I did it.
<ActionParsnip> verzx: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<verzx> ActionParsnip: quantal (I'm on ubuntu 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> verzx: wget -O correct https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/toolslist.txt; sudo apt-get install `cat correct`
<c2tarun> is there anyway to completely remove empathy integration from Ubuntu message drop down from notification area?
<ActionParsnip> verzx: 0trace isn't in the main repo
<verzx> ActonParsnip: I know I have added the backtrack 5 repository of which all of them programs are in that repo. :)
<llutz> carpediembaby: you might look at "parallel" to speed up grep a bit
<ActionParsnip> verzx: not sure how suported that is here if you add the repo for backtrack, can anybody clarify please
<cprofitt> alfirus: does your pc manufacturer allow you to disable in bios?
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alfirus> cprofitt, checking it now
<verzx> ActionParsnip: You want the repo that I added?
<ActionParsnip> verzx: it doesn't interest me
<ActionParsnip> verzx: can you see the difference between the files?
<verzx> ActionParsnip: Ok then, nevermind I guess i'll try and ask others.
<ActionParsnip> verzx: why would I need to know the repo? as long as the packages are available it will install....
<becker> Test 1 2 3
<Malsasa> Hello, how to use dpkg for distinguishing netbeans debs from all debs in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep -i bean
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: maybe....
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: thank you, I will try
<Pici> Malsasa: What are you trying to accomplish?
<liefer> Im recording audio using 'rec' and/or 'arecord', but the recorded audio contains a ton of noise. What can i do to avoid this noise? It seems like i cannot solve it with the encoder, the noise is added before that (in Pulse?)
<Malsasa> Pici: i wanna take my debs for netbeans to my anoter Ubuntu machine
<Malsasa> Pici: so i can sudo dpkg -i * without downloading again
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: that'll do it :)
<alfirus> it shows "graphic device" with option switchable graphics and UMA graphic
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: I have do it. It just list what named *bean*, not tracking dependencies. I wanna track dependencies for netbeans. But thank you for piping. It is advanced.
<alfirus> i forgot who asked me regarding my bios just now... damn
<Pici> !aptoncd | I think aptoncd might track dependencies
<ubottu> I think aptoncd might track dependencies: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: dpkg -I filename.deb
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: i'll try
<cprofitt> alfirus: I did
<alfirus> cprofitt, it shows "graphic device" with option switchable graphics and UMA graphic
<cprofitt> alfirus: try setting it to UMA
<alfirus> cprofitt, after that?
<alfirus> means i don't need to use the script anymore, rite?
<cprofitt> I believe that will make only the intel graphics card on
<cprofitt> no more script or antyhing
<cprofitt> that is what I do with my machine
<cprofitt> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V-Z-and-P-series/Z580-BIOS-graphics-options/td-p/800347
<alfirus> just like that? (bang my head with mouse)
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: it is my result No packages found matching pdftk_1.44-4build1_i386.deb. whereas that deb is exist in /var/cache/apt/archives. What another option?
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: man dpkg     will tell you :)
<cprofitt> alfirus: yes, but when the bios is set with that option you will only be able to use the Intel graphics
<alfirus> cprofitt, according to http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04/comment-page-2 command, is there anything i need to revert back?
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/63633-command-see-dependencies-package-ubuntu.html
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: it is crowded, and my english is bad, limited to simple chatting language. I have read it and confused so much. But thank you so much.
<cprofitt> which is sufficient unless you want to play games that require high powered graphics
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: THANK you, TKP!
<cprofitt> if you need your nvidia grahpcis you would need to change the bios setting... and then load the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: I just websearched :)
<xusr> hi
<cprofitt> unless you are playing heavy duty 3d games it is not likely that you would need too
<cprofitt> I have the optimus disabled on all three of my Lenovo machines
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: wow, what keywords? My language skill is bad and low. I am sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Malsasa: 'dpkg show dependancies of a deb'    simple
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: wow, for me, to be simple is difficult. Thank you.
<xusr> i can't restore grub2 after windows 7 install
<xusr> please help me
<ActionParsnip> xusr: omgubuntu has a great guide call 'sticking it to grub'
<xusr> ?
<alfirus> thanks for your info cprofitt. What do you think about undervoltage script?
<ActionParsnip> xusr: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=omgubuntu+sticking+it+to+grub     too hard??
<alfirus> did you did undervoltage, cprofitt?
<xusr> i get this error
<xusr> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<xusr> can you help me?
<xusr> i tried boot-repair and it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> xusr: do you use encryptfs or anything like that?
<xusr> no
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: it is good with apt-cache depends pbuilder (pbuilder is exist in my cache along all its dependencies) but it is just a little to my goal. Yes apt-cache can show packages dependencies, completely and almost perfect but just main name, not complete package name. I wanna apt-cache show all dependencies with complete packages name like anu_1.0_i386.deb.
<ActionParsnip> xusr: do you have /boot on a separate partition?
<xusr> no
<MindSpark> people, we have a lunatic in the room
<ActionParsnip> xusr: did you use the omgubuntu how to an reinstate grub from liveCD (or USB)?
<xusr> yes
<I-oB> hi
<MindSpark> anyone else's been approached by one?
<ActionParsnip> xusr: from the mounted partition, can you find /boot/grub folder
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: approached in what way?
<compdoc> I like the moon
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip:  in this way http://pastebin.com/Wn41mJMU
<xusr> yes
<ActionParsnip> xusr: is the partition mounted writable
<raffaele> buona sera
<miszczo> yo
<raffaele> qualcuno parla italiano?
<Pici> !it | raffaele
<ubottu> raffaele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz> MindSpark: even your irc-client should have an /ignore function
<miszczo> i have problem with compiz on xubuntu 12.10, i dont have a  up beam in window
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: crazy tinfoil hat wearers
<MindSpark> llutz: yes, that's not what I was asking though, I was asking if someone else's had a conversation like that
<llutz> !ot | MindSpark:
<ubottu> MindSpark:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ezhilvanan> Hi, which eclipse version is best for android development on ubuntu?? i'm using eclipse juno. But it is hanging lot of times.. plz help
<MindSpark> llutz: so I go to offtopic to ask if someone ontopic has experienced that?
<Pici> MindSpark: the ops have their eye on it.
<Malsasa> ActionParsnip: are you busy?
<miszczo> All versions are good
<miszczo> jest ktos z Polski?
<BluesKaj> !pl | miszczo
<ubottu> miszczo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ezhilvanan> miszczo, thanks for your reply.. but Eclipse Juno is getting hang on many times...
<Malsasa> Hello all, it is good with apt-cache depends pbuilder (pbuilder is exist in my cache along all its dependencies) but it is just a little to my goal. Yes apt-cache can show packages dependencies, completely and almost perfect but just main name, not complete package name. I wanna apt-cache show all dependencies with complete packages name like anu_1.0_i386.deb. How is the command? I have browsed some documentation online by googling and dpkg manual :)
<warmonkey> hello everyone, i'm new here
<nearst> hi warmonkey
<leetdood> i try to protect a process from oom killer and this comes up
<leetdood> echo '-17' > /proc/9049/oom_adj
<leetdood> -bash: /proc/9049/oom_adj: Permission denied
<leetdood> does anybody know how i can fix this?
<Pitel> I need help... I've packard bell netbook with intel atom n2600... and it does not boot to lightdm login. Also, replacing "quiet splash" with "text" in grub ends with black screen. booting recovery mode does not let me modify any files... so how the fsck should I fix it?!
<e66> I am getting "Starting crash report submission daemon                                                                                                                                    [fail]" message during boot. How to fix it?
<warmonkey> well i reached here in 5 yrs ago when i was middle school grade eight
<warmonkey> i thikn you need sudo
<Pici> leetdood: echo '-17' | sudo tee /proc/9049/oom_adj
<ezhilvanan> which eclipse version is best for android development on ubuntu?
<warmonkey> leetdood, use superuser for your operation
<e66>  No idea
<e66> ?
<warmonkey> ezhilvanan, i think you need newest version
<warmonkey> latest
<ezhilvanan> i'm using latest version of Eclipse. But it is not working well.. it is getting hang
<warmonkey> try to check permission for adk
<ezhilvanan> warmonkey, yep
<leetdood> warmonkey/pici: thank you very much! warmonkey's advice to use su worked for me
<warmonkey> or use terminal to start eclipse in verbose mode or debug mode or sth else, so you can get more information about the error
<warmonkey> to see what cause it stopped
<Malsasa> Hello all, it is good with apt-cache depends pbuilder (pbuilder is exist in my cache along all its dependencies) but it is just a little to my goal. Yes apt-cache can show packages dependencies, completely and almost perfect but just main name, not complete package name. I wanna apt-cache show all dependencies with complete packages name like anu_1.0_i386.deb. How is the command? I have browsed some documentation online by googling and dpkg manual :)
<c2tarun> is there anyway to completely remove empathy integration from Ubuntu message drop down from notification area?
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: uninstalling EMpathy should do it
<Haris> Hello all
<Haris> I just setup a 12.04lts 64bit box. I forgot the normal user/pass that's made through setup. Is there a way for me to re-set that user or root's pass ? The other option would be to rebuild this box. centos has an option to reboot the box in single user mode. The rescue mode. Where one can re-set the root pass. Do we have such an option with Ubuntu
<warmonkey> try to config gtk-panel? use gtk properties config
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, ok, one more thing plz, what is difference between "sudo apt-get remove --purge package-name" and "sudo apt-get remove package-name && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<warmonkey> Haris, use another os to edit /etc/passwd
<escott> Haris, during setup it will ask you for the username password. you forgot that
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: the second command has no purge, so the configs outside of /home will stand
<escott> warmonkey, you should never be editing /etc/passwd directly
<Haris> warmonkey: that's not possible. I'm 10000 miles away. This box is sitting in a DC. I have kvm, apc to control it through
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, what do mean by configs outside of /home will stand?
<escott> Haris, you boot into single user mode or chroot into the system
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: stuff in /etc and so on
<Haris> escott: so configure grub to boot into single user mode the same way its done on centos ?
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, if we purge all the stuffs will be removed and autoremove will not be able to do it?
<Haris> add the word 'single' at the end of 'the' line in grub options ?
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: it will also show in the output of:  dpkg -l    as 'rc' and you will need to run:  sudo dpkg -P packagename   to clean
<escott> Haris, i believe that will work. there may already be a entry for it
<warmonkey> purge = remove all configurations
<escott> Haris, possibly called rescue
<ActionParsnip> c2tarun: autoremove just removes the uneeded deps
<Haris> ok, let me give this a go
<warmonkey> purge can make all config info fully cleared
<ActionParsnip> escott: oooh, didnt know that :)
<mhsbec> Hil... Can anybody tell me how to install NCTUns in ubuntu?
<warmonkey> single user login need root passwd...
<c2tarun> ActionParsnip, sounds like --purge is good option, any particular reason why it is not the default behavior?
<warmonkey> so you need another os to change passwd
<Bktt> I changed my users passwd and now i cant remember. Is there any way to recovery it?
<ActionParsnip> warmonkey: there is no root password, nor do yo uneed it
<ActionParsnip> mhsbec: http://wiki.ehas.org/index.php?title=How_to_install_NCTUns_in_Debian/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> warmonkey: if you want to become root, just run:   sudo -i
<nearst> delete user and adduser :O
<warmonkey> ActionParsnip: try sudo passwd -h
<escott> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ActionParsnip> Bktt: boot to root recovery mode and run:    passwd foo
<warmonkey> see how to change passwd for a specficed user
<escott> !single
<ActionParsnip> warmonkey: sudo passwd foo
<ericmcray> hello guys. i have 250GB Hdd which has 2 partition and 2 OS (win7 and ubuntu12). i bought a new 1TB hdd and i want to move win7 partition to new hdd. is it possible via ubuntu?
<c2tarun> I found this page: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/   and it appears that it is pretty easy to break into someone machine with ubuntu installed. Isn't this a security threat?
<warmonkey> c2tarun: no --purge will keep you config so if you install deb next time you'll get your config's back
<Bktt> ActionParsnip: i had alredy tryed but i dont have a run passwd. I used to use sudo command with my own
<Bktt> Root
<escott> Haris, as ActionParsnip pointed out its called "recovery" mode during the boot menu
<rob_p_> https://acc.esohtn.com/start?id=0.27866198142482157
<linux> asd
<linux> asd
<escott> Bktt, so you boot recovery and select "root shell" and then run "passwd yourusername"
<ActionParsnip> Bktt: passwd foo   not just passwd
<ActionParsnip> Bktt: replace foo with your username
<warmonkey> ericmcray, try dd directly copy and use tools to expand partitions to fill 1TB
<c2tarun> also there  is an official page to guide if you forgot password. :P https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ericmcray> what is dd?
<ActionParsnip> ericmcray: a way to copy data from one device to another bit by bit
<ericmcray> warmonkey: what is dd?
<Bktt> Actionparsnip: but what i do when the system asks me for the root password for maintenance?
<escott> Bktt, it wont
<ericmcray> ActionParsnip: is there any software for that?
<escott> ericmcray, yes its called "dd"
<ActionParsnip> ericmcray: for what?
<ActionParsnip> Bktt: then you have set the root password which is not supported here
<warmonkey> ericmcray: try dd to copy a harddisk to another bit by bit or use ghost or other tools to clone hdd, then expand that
<escott> ericmcray, also keep in mind you should only use dd to copy unmounted partitions
<Haris> ok
<Haris> I have the recovery menu infront of me
<escott> Haris, there should be a root shell option
<Haris> I have the option to drop to root shell. From there I can do this
<warmonkey> if sudo works, use passwd command, search howto use passwd and you'll get solution to change another user passwd
<ericmcray> thank you guys!
<ericmcray> im gonna try it
<warmonkey> principle is, if you are root, you can change other one's passwd as you like
<Haris> I have a problem changing password. Its the kvm. when I type something on kvm, it sometimes multiple times duplicates the character that is typed
<Haris> is there another way to change the passwd
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone with experience creating .desktop launchers?
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: I have been looking at the xpm format (pretty cool, actually), but needa know about multiple-sized icons.
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: all I do is copy ones from ~/.config/autostart   and edit it :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionParsnip: I have .png of sizes from 16-256, and realize that they usually go in /usr/share/pixmaps/, but how would I arrange for it to have the right sized icons? (I use gnome-fallback, so i wanna make sure it works in the gnome menu)
<ActionParsnip> ntzrmtthihu777: you can use absolute paths for the icons if you want
<ubuntuu5er> hello
<ubuntuu5er> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s_9Djnri8A
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, there is a whole spec for the icons which is distinct
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, if the icon is properly named you shouldnt have to do anything it should just pick the correct one
<Capprentice> install a icon set like faenza icons.
<k1l> ubuntuu5er: you have an actual support issue?
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: please elaborate.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: I'm creating my own custom launchers.
<ubuntuu5er> k1l, sry not english ..
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: many thanks
<Capprentice> How you are creating launchers ? possibly using .desktop files
<k1l> ubuntuu5er: dont just advertise your videos in here.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: yes
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, if not that then try this http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html
<Capprentice> so if you install an icon se you will just get whole bunch of new icons. Most of the icons we use come from the hicolor folder in /usr/share/icons
<Capprentice> so if you install icon set you will get more varities there.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: using elementary for the most part
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, " So, you're an application author, and want to install application icons so that they work in the KDE and Gnome menus. Minimally you should install a 48x48 icon in the hicolor theme. This means installing a PNG file in $prefix/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps. Optionally you can install icons in different sizes. For example, installing a svg icon in $prefix/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps means most desktops will have
<escott> one icon that works for all sizes. You might even want to install icons with a look that matches other well known themes so your application will fit in with some specific desktop environment.
<escott> It is recommended that the icons installed in the hicolor theme look neutral, since it is a fallback theme that will be used in combination with some very different looking themes. But if you don't have any neutral icon, please install whatever icon you have in the hicolor theme so that all applications get at least some icon in all themes. "
<ubuntuu5er> k1l, sry.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: I don't need more icons. I have installed ms office via playonlinux and am integrating those applications into the gnome menu
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: so I dont have to open playonlinux and then, say, excell
<Capprentice> When you install I think the menus are automatically created. I have once insalled MS office 2007 on wine and the menus were automatically created. I was using Unity though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: so it will resize one icon to match the locations it is used?
<ubuntuu5er> k1l, video is useful ..
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, it is supposed to pick the closest size and then resize that. there are various rules about the whole process
<Capprentice> are u saying that alt+f2 then write excel and excel will run ?1
<k1l> ubuntuu5er: then blog about it. this is a support channel where we solve problems and dont advertise stuff.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, as an icon designer you can either provide an svg icon which will be scale independent
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: playonlinux disables winebuilder (what makes the menu), so thought I *had* a wine menu (removed it) they would not show up there. even were I using only wine I would still do this to better integrate.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, or provide multiple bitmaps at different sizes
<Eksit> ;o
<ubuntuu5er> k1l, okey :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: no, but under playonlinux you can do alt+f2 playonlinux --run "Microsoft Excell 2010" and it will run.
<yousaf> hi all
<yousaf> anyone familar with Rackspace?
<ikonia> yousaf: in what relation to ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Capprentice: I strongly advise you not to try to use wine type functions for anything you depend on
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: yes, I already have multiple png icons extracted from ms .ico files.
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: what I am wondering is where to stick them.
<Capprentice> I was checking how wine works. I dont like to use MS tools on Linux. I have Windows for that :) Thanks for the suggestion though.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, in directories or the relevant size
<ikonia> Capprentice: a wise choice, use the platform the applications where designed to run on
<Eksit> ^ that
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: sometimes that is not always an option ;(
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, s/or/of/
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: that doesn't change what I said
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: I got that.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, so what is the question then
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: your info was sufficient, thankyou.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: nor does it change what I said.
<Capprentice> How you are putting my name in this chat box ? I suppose you guys are not typying down my name here. Where I can learn about how Xchat or any other IRC works ?
<ikonia> ntzrmtthihu777: .....of course it doesn't
<ikonia> Capprentice: the #xchat channel can teach you about how to use xchat
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: type the first few letters then hit tab
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777,  wow ! it works. Thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: if its the wrong name tap it again.
<nearst> o0o
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: you can do the same in terminal, type the first few letters of a command/file/directory and tab to finish it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: so I would want to add these files into my current theme for them to show correctly?
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777,  yes it works! i did not knew these. Thanks again.
<Ohad> Anyone knows how I can run a program on startup?
<Capprentice> Ohad,
<Capprentice> use autostart
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: its very usefull if you use terminal alot, like me (using irssi in terminal right now to talk to ya'll)
<yousaf> ikonia installing PHP, Apache etc
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, the launcher specifies a filename for the icon something like "programname.png" (right?) and then the theme engine knowing the size it wants searches all the directories for the best matching /usr/share/icons/hicolor/$SIZE/apps/programname.png
<ikonia> yousaf: how does rackspace change it from the standard procedure ?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, ie you should not have to worry about the size. just populate the directories with a file of the same name in each
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777, itz very cool. I dont like terminal much though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: ahah, so highcolor would be where to put them? again, I am using elementary.
<Ohad> <Capprentice>: I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 on arm, there is no such command...
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, hicolor is the default hicolor theme
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: if I understand right if there are no icon for something in my current theme it defaults to highcolor?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, a disabled person might be using a hicontrast theme, but they will fall back to hicolor if one cannot be found in hicolor
<Capprentice> Ohad,  there is no such command. I was talking about the "start up programs" you can find it under your user name. Click on there and see there is a entry for tat.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, it cascades first on size, then on theme name
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: fascinating.
<Capprentice> Ohad, im rite now sitting on fedora so cant tell u the xact what is there. nut just click ur user name. search there. you will find it.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, and there are various subtleties regarding svg, but generally an app icon is exclusively offered in svg or bitmap, but not both
<Capprentice> what kind of format is XPM ? is it a bitmap kind of format ?
<Ohad> <Capprentice> thanks, i'm searching...
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: xpm is a text file
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: in essense it is ascii art
<escott> but it is a bitmap
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777, text file ?!!! i have xpm images on my hicolor folder !!!!!!
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: try opening one with gedit, you will be in for a treat ;)
<escott> Capprentice, its a bitmap (but editable in a text editor)
<Capprentice> well u can open svs images too that way.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: what is an svs
<Capprentice> SVG sorry.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: ah. xpm is more "readable", if I recall.
<Haris> oops, wrong ubuntu room
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, SVG is vector graphics. very different from a bitmap
<mefistofeles> hey I can't set my screen brightness on a toshiba mini (with driver gma500), any ideas? I tried using acpi_backlight=vendor boot parameter and it didnt work
<raj> why can't I do `sudo apt-get install gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0`?
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: it is all like curves and lines described mathmatically, right?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, yes
<k1l> raj: shsow the error message please (in a pastebin)
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: whereas xpm is "this pixel is this color, the next one is that color, ect" right?
<MonkeyDust> raj  type sudo apt-get install gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0|pastebinit and paste the url here, so we can see
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, you draw a circle in SVG and scale it up and up and it remains circular, you blow up a circle of a bitmap and you start seeing the blockiness of the pixels
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: gotcha. are you aware of any way to convert png to svg and get these benefits?
<Haris> 1x box rebuild avoided
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, not good ones, and its not necessarily better
<pierreN> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: k. thank you again.
<unborn> virtualbox in ubuntu repos broken eh
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, with icons they have found that what works best is generally to start with an SVG, and then tweak it at each size (adjusting line width, removing elements for small images, adding detail for large images) and then creating a fixed size bitmap image
<davis776> how to check disk usage? external disk never goes stand by
<MonkeyDust> davis776  df -h
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, otherwise you have to compromise on the details and have an SVG that only looks good at intermediate images sizes
<k1l> davis2042: lsof
<Capprentice> use disk usage analyser if u prefer gui.
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, or its like the gorilla theme, which has a minimalistic appeal to it at all sizes
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: ahh, I see. so since I am fortunate enough to already have the icons in many sizes.
<unborn> davidcalle, if you need simple one gparted
<ntzrmtthihu777> unborn: ^ +1
<davis776> MonkeyDust, Capprentice not this type of usage, I mean some kind of read/write activity (I enabled this http://i.imgur.com/7MKAxdQ.png but never goes to stand by)
<pierreN> i'm trying to mount an usb3 external hard drive (just bought it), i mount it correctly, but i can't read any directories except "System Volume Information". here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/HcieTEZP anyone has a clue please ?
<davidcalle> unborn, wrong target :)
<unborn> davidcalle, why? :)
<davidcalle> unborn, because I believe you wanted to say this to davis776, not me
<unborn> davidcalle, ah my bad man i am sorry heh you are right
<davidcalle> unborn, np ;)
<unborn> davis776, use gparted for simple thing
<unborn> davidcalle, i didnt mean to bother you heh its just auto-complete you know
<davidcalle> unborn, i know, happens to me all the time, especially in these crowded channels :)
<k1l> !lsof | davis776
<k1l> davis776: lsof is the program you need
<ubottu> davis776: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Capprentice> How to get screen saver on Ubuntu 12 ? What does Project M do ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: would you think its better to shrink an existing icon or grow? not all sizes are represented with my current collection of icons.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777,  do I need to make some special configurations ? How do i activate it ?
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, you dont have to populate all the directories
<Avinash1> Hello ..
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: I like to cover my bases ;)
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, if you dont populate all the algorithm will pick the closest and use that
<Capprentice> Avinash1,  hello !
<ntzrmtthihu777> ahhh
<escott> ntzrmtthihu777, if you want more control over that, then you can optionally populate all sizes by making a choice as to which looks best
<raj> why can't I do `sudo apt-get install gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0`?
<Avinash1> Capprentice: :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: unless we get more info from you we cannot answer your question
<Capprentice> raj: What does this package do ? is there any such packages ?
<Capprentice> Girl ?!!
<raj> MonkeyDust, that api for pastebinit has been disabled
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: then use paste.ubuntu.com manually
<elijah> What is the Ubuntu dev # name?
<raj> http://paste.ofcode.org/byuTXrV77UyEVMhdKEKV6e
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: try just girl
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: and then try tab-completion
<Pici> ntzrmtthihu777: its gir1, not girl
<raj> there are like a 1000 under gir1
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: well you're gonna have to chose one.
<raj> and I installed gir1.2-gstreamer
<raj> but I need 1.0
<raj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gir1.2-g
<Pici> raj: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<raj> streamer&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<raj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gir1.2-gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<raj> i'm not sure which release
<raj> maybe 12.04
<raj> 11.10
<raj> something like that
<ntzrmtthihu777> raj: holy crap it comes with alot of depenencies
<Pici> raj: What does lsb_release -r say?
<pierreN> anyone has a clue please ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Pici: my bad, monospaced fonts will do that to you
<raj> Pici, 1..04
<raj> 11.04
<k1l> !eol | raj
<ubottu> raj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> raj: 11.04 is no longer supported. It went end of life in October of last year.
<raj> so the package manager doesn't have access to the latest packages?
<Pici> raj: So the repositories are effectively offline for you. And the latest packages will not be available.
<ActionParsnip> raj: install WIndows 95 and try and get Windows updates. Same situation
<odaer> a green tree with yellow marschmallows, that is the future
<ActionParsnip> I thought the future was orange..
<unborn> ActionParsnip, well man come back and report if you've got any :D
<devtekbeta> how well does steam run now it is native?
<alfwed> hi
<mojtaba> I have a usb disk which become read-only, how can I format it?
<DJones> !steam | devtekbeta You'll probably get a reasonable response in this channel,
<ubottu> devtekbeta You'll probably get a reasonable response in this channel,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<mojtaba> I guess it has got virus
<devtekbeta> thanks
<mojtaba> how can I fix it?
<MonkeyDust> a virus?
<alfwed> does someone use ubuntu 11.04 here?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know the answer?
<Pici> alfwed: 11.04 is no longer supported.
<k1l> !eol | alfwed
<ubottu> alfwed: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<alfwed> 11.04
<k1l> alfwed: see the message from the bot
<elisa87> How can I install mesa3d ? the package can't be found!
<MonkeyDust> !find mesa3d
<mojtaba> My USB disk is write protected, does anybody know how can I format it?
<ubottu> Package/file mesa3d does not exist in quantal
<alfwed> 11.04 isn't supported but yet it's the only stable version i've found so far
<raj> what do I need to sudo apt-get to get X on my ubuntu-server?
<k1l> alfwed: you know its not supported anymore and is a security risk, but you ask for support?
<mojtaba> My USB disk is write protected, does anybody know how can I format it?
<mojtaba> Help!
<Capprentice> how it is write protected ? is there any switch to do that ?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  is there a physical on/off switch on the usb stick?
<k1l> mojtaba: usually stuff gets mounted read-only if there is a hardware problem. so see the dmesg log
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: no
<alfwed> i just wanted to find someone who's using 11.04
<alfwed> that's all :)
<mojtaba> k1l: How can I do that?
<k1l> alfwed: not in here, its the official support
<k1l> mojtaba: type "dmesg" and scroll up the terminal
<alfwed> ok. is there another channel for unofficial support?
<mojtaba> k1l: Can I pastbin it here?
<k1l> mojtaba: use pastbin and show the link in here. then people can have a look what the error is
<Capprentice> mojtaba,  take a screenshot  and show it.
<Stdedos> I try to boot my kernel but I get "ALERT! /dev/dish/ ... does not exist.
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596414/
<k1l> Capprentice: a screenshot is not enough
<Stdedos> disk*
<elisa87> How can I overcome this problem ? "E: Unable to locate package freeglut"
<misster_lonely> w   w    w   .   Alba Chat . Al  Albanian Chat
<mojtaba> It is /dev/sdc
<mojtaba> How can I format it?
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  if it is not there, you cannot locate it, obviously
<Stdedos> I try to boot my kernel but I get "ALERT! /dev/disk/ ... does not exist."
<elisa87> MonkeyDust: I need to install it! How can I install it?
<xangua> !find freeglut | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev, libtaoframework-freeglut-cil-dev, libtaoframework-freeglut2.4-cil
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  try freeglut3
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: use gparted
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: /dec/sdc is a physical hard drive
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I use it but it says it is read-only
<raj> I installed xorg
<raj> how do I get it to run?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: it is my usb disk
<k1l> raj: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<Stdedos> I try to boot my kernel but I get "ALERT! /dev/disk/ ... does not exist."
<raj> k1l, I have to?
<raj> I only wanted openbox
<mojtaba> k1l: could you please check the link?
<k1l> raj: or install openbox if you want
<raj> i did
<raj> now what?
<alfwed> is it possible to revert to previous state of a program after using dpkg -i ?
<Capprentice> Any one using Cadence or KX studio ?
<k1l> im not quite sure if that is enough to start a xsession
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: make sure no partitions on it are mounted
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I have umount it
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: what is the next step?
<Stdedos> I try to boot my kernel but I get "ALERT! /dev/disk/ ... does not exist."
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: make sure no partitions on it are mounted
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I have done it, and what is the next step to format it?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: gksudo gparted
<Capprentice> Select the partition you want to format, then select format as - ntfs, fat 32 ext4 anything u want.
<frame45> @Stdedos can you boot from a usb drive?
<Stdedos> I can boot from another kernel
<murthy> !tam
<Stdedos> that's not my problem
<murthy> !tamil
<llutz> Stdedos: did you compile your own kernel? what kernel fails?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Can't write to /dev/sdc, because it is opened read-only.
<Stdedos> llutz: Yeah, I need to for my uni project
<mojtaba> It gave this alert
<Stdedos> llutz: but while everything runs smoothly, my kernel cannot boot
<llutz> Stdedos: so how do you expect us to fix your kernel
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: if you right click it, can you do stuff with it?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: is it not the CD drive?
<mojtaba> AcitonParsnip: NO, it is the USB disk
<mojtaba> I am sure
<mojtaba> It does not allow me to format it
<elijah> I have Nautilus set to always execute *.sh files, but now it doesn't open in terminal so I can see the progress. Any ideas?
<Stdedos> llutz: I only removed packets, so maybe you could tell me what should be compiled in order to mount
<elisa87> !find mesa3d
<ubottu> Package/file mesa3d does not exist in quantal
<elisa87> "Package/file mesa3d does not exist in quantal" do you know how I can install mesa3d?
<mojtaba> does anybody know how can I format a USB disk which is read-only?
<elisa87> !find mesa
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-mesa, libglu1-mesa-dev, libglw1-mesa, libglw1-mesa-dev, mesa-utils, mesa-utils-extra, glx-alternative-mesa, libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Stdedos> mojtaba: Making it writeable??
<mojtaba> Stdedos: how can I do that?
<frame45> @mojtaba will gparted not work?
<mojtaba> frame45: no, it just said it is read-only
<oliverp> Isn't this the weirdest error ever? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596453/ What has smbd to do with dhclient?
<Stdedos> mojtaba: well, is it hardware forced or software
<llutz> oliverp: nothing, its just a general example text
<mojtaba> Stdedos: I am not sure, but there are some odd files with unusual names.
<oliverp> llutz: So, what is wrong? :/
<Capprentice> format the usb. Insert the usb -> open gparted -> unmount the usb in gparted -> format as fat 32
<mojtaba> I guess it has got a virus in windows
<llutz> oliverp: have you even read that text?
<SunilJoshi> tr
<oliverp> llutz: I missed the "e.g." :-)
<Stdedos> llutz: frame45, can you think of something?
<oliverp> So I should not invoke dhclient like that? (?)
<mojtaba> does anybody know how can I force a usb disk writeable?
<frame45> @mojtaba I think Capprentice is right you need to destroy the partition and then make a new one and format as FAT32
<llutz> oliverp: yes, "sudo service dh....."
<Stdedos> mojtaba: use gparted for that
<mojtaba> frame45: could you please tell what should I do? I am a newbie
<mojtaba> Stdedos: gparted do not work
<Stdedos> error message?
<frame45> @mojtaba open gparted let it scan and find the usb, select and delete the partition, then create a new partition and format it as FAT32,
<mojtaba> frame45: I did it, but it says it is read-only and can not do that.
<oliverp> llutz: There is no such service. I've always invoked dhclient like that before, to force a new dhcp request. How do I make a dhcp request (manually) without invoking dhclient directly? :-)
<frame45> @mojtaba is there a hardware switch on your usb?
<Capprentice> mojtaba,  I suppose u use windows. There is tool called Rufus. Try that. That might be able to forcefully format ur usb dive.
<mojtaba> frame45: No, it is just a simple one with no switch
<mojtaba> Capprentice: I am in ubuntu 12.10 now
<llutz> oliverp: idk, i'd call dhclient also direct. do you have dhclient3 too? try that
<oliverp> llutz: Ok, thanks. Yeah i've tried that too. I'll search some more. :)
<llutz> oliverp: btw what ubuntu-version are you using? i didn't get that message on my 12.10
<oliverp> 12.04 LTS
<Stdedos> anyone knows where other ubuntu support threads reside?
<oliverp> llutz: the error also said "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" - Maybe I need to delete some dhcp-lease-files?
<cronus> oliverp, maybe this message is network-manager related
<oliverp> cronus: ok, i'll look into that
<oliverp> don't think I have network-managger
<dixoncx> Help regrading connecting EVDO modem in 12.04. Modem detected and connected using wvdial, no internet access. Details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596474/
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I make a USB disk writeable?
<frame45> mojtaba, did you unmount the partition first?
<mojtaba> frame45: Yes
<mojtaba> frame45: what should I do after that?
<frame45> mojtaba, select the partition so it has the dotted line around it, then clcik Partition from the menu at the top and select delete; is that when it's giving you the read-only error?
<mojtaba> frame45: Yes
<drobins> hello sirs
<drobins> is there something in chromium like noscript + adblock of firefox?
<frame45> mojtaba, will it let you run check?
<mojtaba> frame45: let me see that.
<mojtaba> frame45: It says it is unable to open it.
<mojtaba> and do not let me check it.
<Capprentice> yes adblock plus works on Chromium and GoogleChrome. Go to adblockplus.org and install the addon from there.
<frame45> mojtaba, I am assuming that you can read existing files from the drive?
<mojtaba> frame45: Yes I can read the content
<frame45> mojtaba, do you know where it is attached at? mine is /dev/sdc1 (that's where the partition is)
<mojtaba> frame45: It is mounted at /dev/sdc1
<drobins> PLEASE
<drobins> I NEED IT
<Capprentice> mojtaba,  install teamviewer and allow some1 to look intro ur problem'
<chro> It is possible for a user being logged on and not having a home folder?
<h00k> drobins: Check the chrome application store online
<frame45> mojtaba, ok open terminal and see if you can run the gparted check manually, "dosfsck -a -w -v /dev/sdc1
<anew> where are the mail logs stored ?
<chro> is it possible for me to hide my home folder for the rest of the users?
<genii-around> anew: Most likely somewhere like /var/log/     .. mail.err and mail.log
<asdofindia> chro: you can restrict access to your home folder
<anew> sSMTP[10932]: Unable to locate mail
<anew> anyone have any help with this error message ?
<Lalalalala> help! i installed windows xp after ubuntu installation. How do i bring grub2 back? Im currently on the liveCD
<Capprentice> encryptfs will encrypt the home folder and lock it from other users.
<Capprentice> Lalalalala, install "EasyBCD community Edition. Use that to create an entry for Ubuntu in Windows Bootloader.
<Lalalalala> Capprentice: I was thinking of reinstalling grub2..
<asdofindia> Lalalalala, try grub-install
<asdofindia> Lalalalala, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<llutz> !grub | Lalalalala
<ubottu> Lalalalala: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elijah> I am trying to have a simple script execute with a keyboard shortcut, the command the shortcut is executing is gnome-terminal -e "script.sh" (which is in my $PATH). I keep getting http://ubuntuone.com/3z8xqHhlJGWxsqwIY3eIAW
<ccallahan> @ping
<Lalalalala> thanks everyone!
<elijah> "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<elijah> "Failed to execute child process "clear-p7-cache.sh" (No such file or directory)"
<elijah> Works fine when executing within terminal (not shortcut)
<llutz> elijah: test it usinf "gnome-terminal -e "/full/path/to/script.sh""
<elijah> llutz: good idea, thanks
<mikef> i have an app thats distributed in binary form but depends on some 3rd party opensource lib thats in the repos how best would an installer get them onto the computer where the user is installing? add the repo update and install it or what? is there a some standard practice for this scenario? what are my options if not?
<ccallahan> Hello! I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 that has a UEFI BIOS. When I try to install Ubuntu using my USB mouse and keyboard, it doesn't recognize the keyboard and mouse. The BIOS will use them. GRUB will use then (when I try to install in UEFI mode). The Ubuntu pre-boot menu will use them. But when the GUI loads up, it just doesn't want to use them. I think it's
<ccallahan> a kernel issue, and I was wondering if there are any flags I can throw at it.
<ccallahan> The disk is Ubuntu 12.10x64.
<buffymcmuffy> anyone know when 13.04 will hit beta?
<MonkeyDust> buffymcmuffy  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<buffymcmuffy> thanks
<Joakimw> Hey guys, i have an issue with my computer booting with English keyboard enabled, even though the only layout I currently have installed is Danish. I have the 12.10 version of Ubuntu installed
<elijah> llutz: doesn't do anything when I quote everything
<mario212> any idea as to how to change the kernel messages like "Segmentation Fault"?
<alfirus> hello, i read Full Circle Magazine #65. in Q&A section, editor mentioned jupiter can be use to cool our pc/laptop. however it seems jupiter facing error during installation (http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/04/fix-laptop-overheating-problem-in.html), do anyone know how to install this? if this jupiter 'out of service', is there any other similar? by the way i'm using Ubuntu 12.
<llutz> elijah: naa, not quoting everthing, just try calling your script with full path
<jrtappers> Can I add comments to .ssh/authorized_keys so I can label which key is which?
<Fare> how do I find which library provides xdrstdio_create ? I'm trying to compile gcl, and it can't find it. the symbol is defined in rpc/xdr.h which is part of the libc6-dev package (ubuntu 12.04LTS), but for i in $(dpkg -L libc6-dev | fgrep '.a') ; do echo $i ; nm $i 2> /dev/null | grep xdrstdio_create ; done shows it's used by libnsl.a but not provided by anyone
<Fare> am I missing a library? is it a bug in ubuntu?
<llutz> !find xdrstdio_create
<ubottu> File xdrstdio_create found in gnulib, manpages-dev, manpages-es, manpages-fr-dev, manpages-ja-dev
<Krustyklimber> hi... can anyone tell me how to enable java in my firefox browser?
<lunitik> Can do that locally via apt-file search, too
<Fare> ubottu: thanks a lot!
<ubottu> Fare: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fare> llutz, thanks a lot
<lunitik> Krustyklimber: Which Java?
<anon_2> hallo. ich hab gerad ubuntu 12.04 installiert. die wlan verbindung lief nach der installation, nach dem neustart plötzlich nach ca. 10min, nach dem nächsten neustart in etwas auch, wobei ich dann dennoch nicht ins internet konnte. wie bekomm ich mehr information warum das solange dauert/was falsch läuft?
<Krustyklimber> I downloaded RPM
<llutz> !de | anon_2
<ubottu> anon_2: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<anon_2> sorry
<xangua> !java | Krustyklimber
<ubottu> Krustyklimber: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lunitik> Krustyklimber: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Fare> llutz, looks like gnulib has the documentation for the function, but no library with it
<davidsloan> Do I ask support questions here?
<lunitik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> davidsloan: Yes
<anew> so i am trying to set up sendmail... what do i put for smtp server ?
<billkd> anew : where are you sending mail from?
<anew> from my server
<billkd> anew: localhost or 127.0.0.1
<Fare> looks like I'm hit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1130452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1130452 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Missing xdr symbols" [Undecided,New]
<anew> thanks
<llutz> anew: why on earth are you using sendmail? :)
<anew> dunno i am using a codeigniter library
<anew> and the options are sendmail or smtp
<billkd> anew: then use smtp
<Krustyklimber> lunitik, thanks that worked !!! :)
<anew> is that better? ok then i will have a couple more questions
<anew> what is my smtp user and pass ?
<billkd> anew: it's more direct and so you don't have to use that insecure piece of crap. Yes, go ahead with questions
<billkd> anew: does your server require authentication? What smtp package are you using?
<anew> ok smtp host is still 127.0.0.1 then
<anew> hmm i dont know i will have to read about this first before i ask questions then
<anew> is smtp - postfix ?
<billkd> anew: yes
<billkd> anew: then if you use default config user and password are blank
<alfirus> !ask hello, i read Full Circle Magazine #65. in Q&A section, editor mentioned jupiter can be use to cool our pc/laptop. however it seems jupiter facing error during installation (http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/04/fix-laptop-overheating-problem-in.html), do anyone know how to install this? if this jupiter 'out of service', is there any other similar? by the way i'm using Ubuntu 12.
<ubottu> alfirus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anew> do i have to uninstall sendmail to use postfix ?
<rogier> #list
<billkd> anew: no
<billkd> anew: sendmail is the client, postfix is the server.
<anew> cool let me give shit s ago then
<rogier> is there a command to get the channel list
<llutz> anew: if you just want to send mails out, i'd suggest using ssmtp/msmtp instead of a full featured mail-server
<anew> *this
<anew> oops lol
<FloodBot1> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> alfirus  it's a ppa, not supported here, better contact the maintainer
<Pici> !alis | rogier
<ubottu> rogier: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rogier> is there a command to get the channel list!alis
<davidsloan> I am very new to Linux and just built my first computer. I'm running a dual boot with Windows 7.  Motherboard is GA-78LMT-S2P, and LAN is Atheros/Realtek GbE. I am connecting through my router (on another computer of course) via wire. Windows 7 finds the connection fine, Ubuntu does not. Light in back does not even come on...
<rogier> !alis
<alfirus> thanks MonkeyDust.
<Pici> rogier: no, read what ubottu said about alis
<billkd> davidsloan: ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> rogier  type /msg alis list *blah*
<davidsloan> 12.10
<elijah> llutz: Still same thing = gnome-terminal -e ~/bin/clear-p7-cache.sh
<billkd> davidsloan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<elijah> llutz: This does the same =>  gnome-terminal -e "~/bin/clear-p7-cache.sh"
<alfirus> well, it looks like the maintainer also 'out of service'. Any other similar like jupiter, MonkeyDust?
<lunitik> billkd: Why are you telling him to install codecs and stuff when he has a networking issue?
<elijah> When assigning this to a keyboard shortcut => gnome-terminal -e "~/bin/clear-p7-cache.sh" OR gnome-terminal -e ~/bin/clear-p7-cache.sh BLAH I get this error http://ubuntuone.com/3z8xqHhlJGWxsqwIY3eIAW
<afflicto-laptop> Using pidgin, I remember being able to respond directly in the notify popup, but I'm not able to now. Am I missing something? (using Gnome shell)
<davidsloan> It said... unable to fetch some archives
<billkd> davidsloan: sudo apt-get update first
<billkd> davidsloan: oops sorry forgot you didn't have network
<elijah> It does appear that gnome-terminal is not using any of my aliases or $PATH
<lunitik> afflicto-laptop: In Gnome Shell that is the default action of Empathy, you can see if extensions.gnome.org has the same for pidgin (it does, but I don't remember the name of it, just search there for pidgin)
<billkd> davidsloan: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and tell me what happens
<afflicto-laptop> lunitik: k I'll try that thanks :)
<anew> root and postmaster mail recipient
<anew> can i leave this blank ?
<billkd> anew: yes or specify an administrator's email in form user@domain
<anew> if i leave it blank what is it sent to ?
<davidsloan> ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<anew> root@domain ?
<billkd> anew: I think it sends to root@127.0.0.1 by default
<billkd> davidsloan: do you know the kernel module that your wifi card uses?
<anew> will leave it blank i think that's best ?
<billkd> anew: or specify the server admin's email
<davidsloan> Not sure what that means.
<llutz> anew: enter a user of that system who gets those mails. root doesn't read mails
<billkd> anew: for I think anacron reports and things like that
<lunitik> afflicto-laptop: Note that Gnome Shell has built in messaging, and so you don't actually need a client... just go into the settings and configure online accounts, then searching the overlay thing for contacts tells you if they're online.
<escott> davidsloan, sounds like the driver (what we call a kernel module) for your network device is not working correctly. can you identify the chipset with lspci or lshw
<billkd> davidsloan: what wifi card do you have?
<escott> billkd, davidsloan said he was using the ethernet connection
<nearst> howdy
<davidsloan> Not setting up wifi.
<anew> shoot already passed that step
<anew> well let me test it out
<anew> to send an email i just :
<lunitik> davidsloan: throw the output of lspci onto paste.ubuntu.com please
<anew> mail user@mail.com
<davidsloan> Not sure what that means.. sorry guys..
<billkd> davidsloan: OK do this :
<anew> hmmm damn i'm in the body of the emil but how do i send it now
<billkd> anew: I think a . on its own line
<jhutchins_wk> davidsloan: People tend to not make the connetion between "I'm trying to set up networking" with "that means I can't cut and paste to the internet".
<anew> nope
<billkd> OK type in the following commands
<lunitik> davidsloan: hit the windows key, type 'term' and fire up the terminal... type 'lspci | grep -i net' and tell us what it says
<jhutchins_wk> davidsloan: So what you actually need to do is use lspci -nn and figure out which line pertains to your ethernet chipset, then copy that line here.
<jhutchins_wk> davidsloan: Or just the eight character identifier.
<anew> weird it says . by itself like u said but it's not working
<afflicto-laptop> lunitik: yea I know but pidgin is better for me as I use skype + irc :P
<llutz> anew: "enter dot enter"
<lunitik> afflicto-laptop: I didn't know pidgin supported skype... hm
<anew> llutz i'm just stuck with no prompt
<jhutchins_wk> anew: In the mailx program (mail), you end the text by hitting Ctrl-D
<anew> ah ok that work
<anew> but not sure if it sent
<siracs> hi
<afflicto-laptop> lunitik: apt-get install pidgin-skype :)
<jhutchins_wk> anew: It will either ask you for a CC or it will queue the message.  /var/log/mail.log may show you what it did.
<davidsloan> lspci | grep -i net: command not found
<anew> cool off to var/log/mail then
<rogier> When i boot up my laptop the back light is set to 0. This is not very nice cause it looks like the laptop is broken. Off course you can see if you turn it up using the fn keys. How do i set it so that it's on when i start it?
<billkd> rogier: every laptop has different ways of changing the backlight. What model do you have?
<siracs> i have a problem with the "VGA Arbiter" .. i have no DRI cause of it "(WW) R128(0): Direct rendering is not supported when VGA arb is necessary for the device  /  (EE) R128(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI."
<lunitik> afflicto-laptop: apt-cache show pidgin-skype says it works with libpurple, which telepathy uses for most protocols, and thus telepathy-kde and empathy would work with it.
<siracs> what can i do?
<jhutchins_wk> llutz: The single period on a line is useful when testing with a telnet connection to the mailserver.
<lunitik> afflicto-laptop: ie, it doesn't actually need pidgin itself
<anew> Mar  8 17:52:09 barcelona postfix/master[14865]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
<rogier> @billkd itś  a Hp pavilion dm4
<anew> that's what i got
<afflicto-laptop> lunitik: you lost me.. :P
<rogier> billkd: HP pavilion
<escott> siracs, buy a new computer
<billkd> anew: do you have another smtp server besides postfix installed? Or another server that uses port 25?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Sounds like your mailserver isn't set up yet.
<billkd> rogier: try this : sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<anew> billkd not sure, it is possible
<anew> how can i uninstall all previous mail servers
<llutz> jhutchins_wk: i'm using heirloom-mailx. there the . works as desired
<davidsloan> Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<siracs> escott: i simply want to use the old box as kitchenbox
<ccallahan> Hello! I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 that has a UEFI BIOS. When I try to install Ubuntu 12.10 X86_64 using my USB mouse and keyboard, it doesn't recognize the keyboard and mouse. The BIOS will use them. GRUB will use then (when I try to install in UEFI mode). The Ubuntu pre-boot menu will use them. But when the GUI loads up, it just doesn't want to use them.
<ccallahan> I think it's a kernel issue, and I was wondering if there are any flags I can throw at it.
<lunitik> davidsloan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/237004/atheros-ar8161-ethernet-card-not-working-on-12-10-on-an-asus-n56vm
<escott> siracs, then use it as such, but you wont have DRI
<anew> how can i find out what is running on port 25 ?
<llutz> anew: sudo lsof -i :25
<anew> lsof command not found
<rogier> oke does it have a gui
<ccallahan> I was going to suggest nmap, but that works as well.
<siracs> escott: any chance to tell that arbiter that he should ignore the onboard card and simply use the r128 ?
<rogier> how do send someone a message ? Like that their name appears in it?
<escott> siracs, if you want to write your own driver sure
<rckrd> anyone familiar with postfix mail servers?  Im running a web server on the same machine as i want to run this mail server, but im not sure how to set the DNS records
<MonkeyDust> rogier  type [nickname] blah blah
<siracs> normaly i can configure everything, i cant believe that there are no option to tell the arbiter whats arround
<anew> k installing lsof
<MonkeyDust> rogier  type [/nickname] blah blah
<anew> sendmail- 13473 root    4u  IPv4 1789788      0t0  TCP localhost:smtp (LISTEN)
<billkd> rogier: or, to private message, /msg nickname message
<anew> sendmail is on port 25
<anew> hmmm
<lunitik> davidsloan: Note that where it has uname -r in a box, you can just do $(uname -r) ... I'm not sure why they've decided to write it that way
<anew> is sendmail - smtp ?
<billkd> anew: apt-get remove sendmail
<anew> i should uninstall sendmail
<lunitik> davidsloan: would recommend wired connection to set it up though
<escott> siracs, you dont need dri for your proposed usage
<billkd> anew: yes, apt-get remove sendmail and then try using mailx with postfix
<MonkeyDust> rogier  my first repsonse was correct, but if you want to pm someone, ask first if you're allowed to
<davidsloan> I'm pretty lost...
<rogier> billkd: like this
<billkd> [rogier] I think
<siracs> escott: it would be nice to get a faster deskop .. only 2d but that would be ok with me
<lunitik> davidsloan: Stop trying to understand, just do what the link says. You will need a wired connection to follow the steps though, then you can have wireless once the steps are completed.
<rogier> [MonkeyDust] Like this/
<rogier> [billkd] like this
<ntzrmtthihu777> lunitik: that is very win$ of you to say
<rogier> nope
<davidsloan> But I have no wired connection to begin with...
<rogier> Do you have a laptop with wire to share the wifi?
<lunitik> ntzrmtthihu777: He can learn later, I want it to actually work first.
<siracs> davidsloan: plug your computer directly into your router, maybe it's not comfy but you need it only to setup wireless
<lunitik> rogier: Your system doesn't have a NIC? You lack cables? Why can't you use wired?
<davidsloan> That's my current setup, and it's not recognizing in Ubuntu, it recognizes it in WIndows 7, though...
<ntzrmtthihu777> making a nautilus script to open gprename in the current directory. it works unless there is a space in the name. its pretty simple, 2 lines, a bash shebang and gprename "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI" what do I need to fix to make it work with spaces.
<Plumblum> evning gents, could somone tell me where to fine the locals
<Plumblum> or what it is called
<ntzrmtthihu777> Plumblum: locale -a
<Plumblum> i uninstalled python3 and now whenever i use pyhon from command line it tells me to change $pythonhome
<lunitik> davidsloan: Ahh, I misunderstood... there is a way to do this from windows, hold on
<Plumblum> ntzrmtthihu777, then im not looking for locale :P i must have messed up the names
<anew> hmmm do ihave to restart ubuntu?
<anew> for this to take effect
<nearst> :)
<anew> i uninstalled sendmail and it says it's still there on port 25
<billkd> [/anew] try service networking restart as root
 * lunitik doesn't know of any tool that will download deps on Windows for an Ubuntu install without networking  :/
<anew> service network restart
<lunitik> aptoncd seems to not do deps and doesn't seem to run on windows
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I make a USB disk writable?
<lunitik> anew: no
<ccallahan|mIRC> Hello! I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 that has a UEFI BIOS. When I try to install Ubuntu 12.10 X86_64 using my USB mouse and keyboard, it doesn't recognize the keyboard and mouse. The BIOS will use them. GRUB will use then (when I try to install in UEFI mode). The Ubuntu pre-boot menu will use them. But when the GUI loads up, it just doesn't want to use them. I think it's a kernel issue, and I
<ccallahan|mIRC> was wondering if there are any flags I can throw at it.
<rogier> Is there anyone here selling weed?
<Capprentice> ??????
<billkd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Plumblum> Enviroment variables i meant :)
<anew> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: it should be writeable. do you have anything on it?
<ccallahan|mIRC> I sense a kickban in the future.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ccallahan|mIRC: as do I
<anew> weird.... still says sendmail on port 25
<anew> after that
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: It is not writable, I want to format it, but it says that it is read-only
<Capprentice> ubottu,  hello bot ! are u a real person ?
<davidsloan> don't forget about me.
<ubottu> Capprentice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: and you can't format it, da hell.
<Capprentice> ubottu,  wow ! u r fast ...
<ubottu> Capprentice: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes I can not format it
<lunitik> anew: Drivers are missing, I'm not asking for networking help, I need a tool for windows that will download deb packages and their deps so we can get davidsloan's NIC working
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: what are you using to try and format it with?
<ccallahan|mIRC> Capprentice: And you can't speak proper English I see.
<anew> lunitik what ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lunitik: no tool needed, just earch for them.
<anew> not asking for networking help?
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: I have tried gparted
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: very strange. did you unmount it first?
<Capprentice> ccallahan|mIRC,  hmm yes.
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes I did.
<ccallahan|mIRC> Hello! I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 that has a UEFI BIOS. When I try to install Ubuntu 12.10 X86_64 using my USB mouse and keyboard, it doesn't recognize the keyboard and mouse. The BIOS will use them. GRUB will use then (when I try to install in UEFI mode). The Ubuntu pre-boot menu will use them. But when the GUI loads up, it just doesn't want to use them. I think it's a kernel issue, and I
<ccallahan|mIRC> was wondering if there are any flags I can throw at it.
<lunitik> ntzrmtthihu777: one of them is a meta-package, I don't want to have to tell him to seek every dep etc
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: I guess a virus in windows makes it write protected.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: would not matter.
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: do you what should I do?
<billkd> mojtaba: from a gnome-terminal try fdisk /dev/sdxx
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: you try formatting it on a windows machine?
<anon_2_12_04> i don't like my wlan icon. it looks the same if i'am connected, try to connect or not. is there another solution? use ubuntu 12.04
<billkd> mojtaba: then o then w
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: It did not allow me to format it in windows
<Capprentice> mojtaba,  hey man i was telling u pls pls try using an win machine to format that usb.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: what is the make and model of the usb stick
<Capprentice> it will work. Use rufus.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: I just said that, and he said it does not work.
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: I could not format it in windows.
<Xchatnova> hola
<Xchatnova> D:
<mojtaba> I have not windows machine now by the way
<Xchatnova> saludos!
<Xchatnova> :D
<FloodBot1> Xchatnova: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: How can I find it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !es | Xchatnova
<ubottu> Xchatnova: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: how should I find the model?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: should be written on the stick somewhere
<Xchatnova> gracias ubottu
<Xchatnova> =D
<Xchatnova> bye!
<anew> so should i try restartingthe whole thing ?
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: It is not clear.
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: Do you know what should I run to format it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: well short of me having it in my hand I can't work with this small amount of info.
<davidsloan> I'm still here. What's going on?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: do you know what /dev/sd## it is?
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: I can pastebin the information you need.
<mojtaba> it is /dev/sdc1
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: how big
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: 4 GB
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: do you have a 4gb file handy, like a windows iso?
<Capprentice> mojtaba, it is a pen drive right ?
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean?
<mojtaba> Capprentice: I guess
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: something on your hard-disc totalling 4gb
<Capprentice> mojtaba,  what ?? well if u insert a pen drive it should start as sdbX. x =1,2  etc
<mojtaba> ntzrmtthihu777: The information is not important, I just want to format it.
<Capprentice> try installing a iso using unetbootin into that usb drive. It mightbe able to forcefully dlete everything within it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba: I was gonna suggest dd'ing a big file onto it.
<escott> mojtaba, the only write protected usb flash i have ever heard of is u3, and the best practice is usually just to throw those in the trash
<kallep> anyone who have exp in moving a mysql database to external hdd?
<mojtaba1> escott: Do not you know how can I format it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: why use unet when we already have a built in one?
<jhutchins_wk> kallep: Stop serer, move files to new location, point server to new location, start server.
<escott> mojtaba, if it is u3, i would honestly recommend throwing it away
<mojtaba1> escott: how can I find it is u3 or not?
<Capprentice> mojtaba,  look friend, I have a usb drive made of SIGMATEL which have a small lock button on its right side. With tht button I can make the data read only. Check if there is somekind of button on any side to lock data inside it.
<escott> mojtaba, there are some u3 tools im not familiar with their usage
<mojtaba1> Capprentice: It is a simple USB disk with no locking utility.
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777,  what tool we have ? Im not aware of that.
<elijah> llutz: Solved, it was because I was using a relative path, it wanted a full absolute path. I think it is because it must launch the process as another user. Since the script itself is not aware of my $PATH or any of my aliases.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: usb-creator-gtk
<mojtaba1> what is usb-creator-gtk?
<llutz> elijah:thats why i suggested to test it using "gnome-terminal -e "/full/path/to/script.sh""
<anew> mail.err.1 mail.info.1 mail.log.1 can i delete all these logs ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba1: its like unetbootin for ubuntu but better
<anew> the .gz logs can i delete so many of them...
<elijah> llutz: Yeah, I guess I didn't catch that
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777,  i guess it does not have an launcher attacted to it ?!
<mojtaba1> ntzrmtthihu777: what is unetbootin?
<llutz> elijah: but glad you solved the issue
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Usually you use logrotate to maintain the logs, and you can configure how many how big are retained.
<elijah> llutz: Do you know how I would make my script have everything in $PATH available to it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Capprentice: it has one, search your dash
<ntzrmtthihu777> mojtaba1: basically can take an iso and copy it to a usb drive bootable
<Capprentice> ntzrmtthihu777,  i will do it later. Im now on Fedora 17.
<elijah> Basically how to run gnome-terminal as myself
<llutz> elijah: add a "PATH=/what/ever" line to the script
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: unetbootin is a program to create a USB installer.
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: ctrl+alt+t
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Can you read but not write?
<llutz> elijah: it should run as your user
<elijah> llutz: I will try that
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: Yes
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Have you tried as root?
<mojtaba1> yes
<escott> mojtaba1, i would discourage you from trying anything with unetbootin until you can confirm it is not a u3 disk, as u3 will almost certainly not boot
<elijah> ntzrmtthihu777: It is when I run gnome-terminal as a keyboard shortcut
<Capprentice> mojtaba1,  do a thing - opn terminal then - gksu nautilus then go to usb. try deleting.
<Capprentice> files
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: have you looked at dmesg to see why?
<mojtaba1> escott: How can I find if it is u3 or not?
<elijah> llutz: Do you know how I can find out what it is running as?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: you always run gnome-terminal as yourself
<llutz> elijah: start it, check "ps" then
<escott> mojtaba1, i dont know, but if you search for "u3 usb linux" you will probably find some instructions
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: I can paste the result here
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: echo $USER
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: I think
<Capprentice> whoami
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: I think he may mean usb3, in which case dmesg, but I don't know why he thinks that's no good.
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: More important for you to read and understand it.
<elijah> ntzrmtthihu777: K, that is working, I put it in my script and it says it is me
<elijah> When I run gnome-terminal as a keyboard shortcut though my aliases don't work in my commands
<elijah> Nor does my $PATH
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: You can find the result of the dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596718/
<Plumblum> can i reset my Environment Variables somehow ? when i uninstalled a python version if fucked something up
<mojtaba1> Do you know what should I do?
<anew> argh idiot at my hosting company told me to close port 25
<elijah> It is like it never loads my .bash_profile
<anew> well port 25 is closed, but how do i start postfix now to use it
<anew> because he doesnt know
<elijah> I did an echo $PATH in the script and it differs from an echo $PATH when I run it normally
<rogier> i want to install supermeat boy, Iǘe got a file named supermeatboy-06072012-bin how do install this?
<mojtaba1> did you check that?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: U3 is apparently some new USB firmware feature that may make the drive harder to work with, not USB 3.
<elijah> yeah, nothing in .bashrc or .bash_profile gets loaded
<escott> jhutchins_wk, no i mean U3
<Nach0z_> um
<Nach0z_> U3 is nothing new
<elijah> mabye it isn't using bash
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: If it tries to run special software instead of just presenting as a removable drive in Windows that may be U3.
<elijah> how would I print my shell out?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: $PATH differs between
<ntzrmtthihu777> echo $SHELL
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: I am in ubuntu, do you know how can I format it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: $PATH differs between root and normal user
<mojtaba1> I have pasted the result of the dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596718/
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: The demesg log looks like bad hardware.
<escott> mojtaba1, some U3 will present themselves to the OS as two devices, one a USB the other a CDROM device
<ntzrmtthihu777> elijah: you can get the stuff from .bashrc using source $USER/.bashrc
<OerHeks> escott, there is an U3-tool to remove that tools
<mojtaba1> escott: I got it, it is not u3
<Penguin_> Has anyone seen COLORS around here lately?
<elijah> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah, but the one with a different $PATH is being run as the same $USER
<elijah> Confirmed it is using bash
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Ordinarily you would do mkfs.exte /dev/sda1 - but that might not work here since you're getting hardware errors.
<elijah> just not going through the normal .bash_profile loading
<Sub-Zero_> Hello
<elijah> maybe a restart would fix it?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Remove drive, dmesg -c, attach drive, dmesg and post only relevant (new) lines.
<escott> elijah, are you telling gnome-terminal to run a login shell?
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: You mean unplug it?
<punto2> 10.04. how can i deactivate the overlapping in the starter? for instance i want 1 icon for each firefox window. not all at 1.
<elijah> escott: hmm, no, I am not!
<elijah> escott: How would I do that?
<anew> argh
<anew> anyone can help me with postfix
<escott> elijah,
<anew> nothing is on port 25
<escott> elijah,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/40287/etc-profile-not-being-sourced/40313#40313
<anew> and i check mail.log and dont see anything
<elijah> escott: thx
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Yes.  umount it first if it's mounted.
<anew> and where are the logs for sent emails?
<anew> i cant find them
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: It is not mounted
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: I have umount it
<jhutchins_wk> anew: /var/log/mail.log /var/log/mail.err
<elijah> escott: I already have that checked
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: So unplug, clear dmesg, re-connect & dmesg
<elijah> escott: But a different question
<elijah> escott: So .bashrc should be loaded everytime regardless if it is a login shell?
<elijah> escott: Is there a way to tell what state a shell is? login or not?
<anew> argh yeah no email and nothing showing in logs jhutchins_wk
<escott> elijah, i dont remember all the rules on bash login. should be in the info pages for bash startup
<elijah> escott: k, thanks
<escott> elijah, and i doubt there would be any way to tell from within the shell
<Sub-Zero_> modem related question. I use Wvdial. modem stops receiving data but keeps sending data.
<elijah> k
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: with the USB disk removed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596745/
<mojtaba1>  and with it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596748/
<llutz> elijah: shopt -q login_shell && echo 'Login shell' || echo 'Not login shell'
<davidsloan> I was talking to one of the users and he is now away... He told me to do this for my problem..  Grab this ISO and burn it to CD : http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/wheezy_di_rc1/amd64/iso-cd/firmware-wheezy-DI-rc1-amd64-netinst.iso
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: Do you know what should I do?
<elijah> llutz: Beautiful!
<llutz> elijah: or short "shopt login_shell"
<davidsloan> I used Brasero to burn image and it said some files may not have burned correctly.
<mojtaba1> I just want to format a USB disk.
<davidsloan> I put it into my Ubuntu tower and it found the CD but nothing on it..
<llutz> mojtaba1: your usb-device seems broken
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Only lines 3478-3497 are significant, but the fact that it immediately goes into error mode indicates that the hardware is probably bad.
<elijah> llutz: broader bash question, the first command you gave. Does the echo work of true false? like a sort of ternary operation?
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: then there is no way to format it in low level mode?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: You can try 1) make sure it's unmounted, 2) see what fdisk -l thinks about it, 3) see if fdisk /dev/sdc works, 4) if so, delete and recreate the partition, then format it.
<Nimble> I'm trying to get my touchpad to work with multitouch gestures. I know the hardware has support for it because it works in windows, but on ubuntu the only thing that works is two finger scrolling. Anyone know what I can do?
<escott> elijah, if the first command returns error then the second is short circuited out of the logic evaluation jumping to the third
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: No, once USB/flash drives fail they're done.
<llutz> elijah: yes, "command  && do something if command succeeds || do something if command fails"
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: Nothing on a flash drive is yours to keep forever.
<elijah> That is awesome!
<escott> elijah, if the first succeeds then the second is evaluated which always succeeds and the third is short circuited out
<davidsloan> Anyone?
<TheLordOfTime> apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade all packages to latest, including the kernel, for each respective release, correct?
<elijah> It turns out my gnome-terminal launched as a keyboard shortcut is not a login shell. But what is weird is that it isn't even getting what is in .bashrc
<escott> elijah, again im not sure it would
<escott> elijah, non-login shells are for scripts generally or when the encompassing environment is already parsed
<escott> elijah, a non-login shell probably doesn't read anything
<toke> hello
<escott> davidsloan, you should not be doing what was suggested
<elijah> escott: From the link you posted "while~/.bashrc should do stuff which is required everytime bash is started. "
<escott> davidsloan, don't mix debian and ubuntu packages
<davidsloan> Ok.. what do I do?
<toke> I tried to log in, and it just keeps going back to the login screen
<eutheria> how can i see which dns server i am using now
<toke> And when I try and access that accounts files from a different account, theere's just a "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" file
<toke> Any ideas?
<anew> fatal: open database /etc/postfix/sasl_passwd.db: No such file or directory
<anew> any help with this error ?
<eutheria> the /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf seems to be empty
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: I have not any important file on it, and I just want to format it
<Nimble> toke: your data is encrypted
<Nimble> so you wont be able to see it from another user
<llutz> anew: postfix.org has superb documentation for that, read it.
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba1: You can try 1) make sure it's unmounted, 2) see what fdisk -l thinks about it, 3) see if fdisk /dev/sdc works, 4) if so, delete and recreate the partition, then format it.
<Nimble> when you say that you try to log in toke, do you mean from the graphical greeter?
<anew> hmm is that the site
<toke> Yes I do Nimble
<Nimble> ok
<Nimble> at the login screen press ctrl+alt+f1
<toke> It flashes something in the portal, then goes back
<mojtaba1> jhutchins_wk: I umount it and run the fdisk -l, but it says there is something wrong with the table...
<toke> Okay
<Nimble> and then log in there
<mojtaba1> partition table
<davidsloan> Someone please help.
<toke> What then nimble?
<Nimble> it works fine?
<Nimble> you should be at a command line
<toke> Yeah
<Nimble> did you install anything before you logged out last time
<Nimble> or change any settings
<toke> errm
<toke> I tried to put porteus on my memory stick
<davidsloan> I am very new to Linux and just built my first computer. I'm running a dual boot with Windows 7.  Motherboard is GA-78LMT-S2P, and LAN is Atheros/Realtek GbE. I am connecting through my router (on another computer of course) via wire. Windows 7 finds the connection fine, Ubuntu does not. Light in back does not even come on...
<toke> 1 sec, ill find the command i used
<eutheria> well this is annoying, i've not idea what dns servers i am using
<Nimble> k
<shady_beast> hey man, how do i connect to jtv? >jtvirc.com
<Praash> Hey guys, I've had trouble accessing my new Ubuntu Server machine through SSH. Turns out that the machine is not able to connect to the internet at all. Could someone help me set up the network configurations?
<h00k> shady_beast: with a web-browser?
<toke> It was mkdir "/mnt/loop mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/loop"
<Sub-Zero_> modem related question. I use Wvdial. modem stops receiving data but keeps sending data.
<shady_beast> k
<toke> But with the path/to/file pointing to the porteus iso
<john_rambo> While installing Mobile Media Converter I am getting this .... http://pastebin.com/bUJZD8BJ
<shady_beast> ty
<Sub-Zero_> modem related question. I use Wvdial. modem stops receiving data but keeps sending data.
<Nimble> hm
<Nimble> did you use the quotes like that, too?
<toke> No quotes
<escott> elijah, is what you are running non-interactive
<davidsloan> I am very new to Linux and just built my first computer. I'm running a dual boot with Windows 7.  Motherboard is GA-78LMT-S2P, and LAN is Atheros/Realtek GbE. I am connecting through my router (on another computer of course) via wire. Windows 7 finds the connection fine, Ubuntu does not. Light in back does not even come on...
<elijah> escott: Yeah, I just need to watch the output and then it closes
<elijah> escott: it clears cache on my local website (Drupal)
<escott> elijah, there are different rules for non-interactive shells
<Nimble> toke, on the terminal you have open run this without quotes "cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager"
<elijah> escott: gtk
<Nimble> and paste the output here
<Nimble> should be one line
<h00k> davidsloan: you don't even get a link-light when plugged in?
<ioria> davidsloan: you have to configure samba, i think
<escott> elijah, your non-interactive script should make no assumptions about what the environment is, you should also be aware that /bin/sh is not bash
<toke> It returns /usr/sbin/lightdm
<davidsloan> no Light.
<Nimble> k
<escott> elijah, so verify your shebangs are correct as well
<toke> But I'm doing it from a different account
<jhutchins_wk> I suppose we could have told mojtaba1 to dd zeros to the the device, but I think it's toast.
<elijah> escott: I am using /bin/bash
<h00k> davidsloan: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<davidsloan> But when I am running windows 7, I do..
<davidsloan> 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: many thanks for your links and help, I now have microsoft office beutifully integrated into my gnomemenu
<kingbeast> davidsloan, pm?
<elijah> escott: #!/bin/bash
<h00k> !pm | kingbeast, davidsloan
<ubottu> kingbeast, davidsloan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<elijah> escott: Is that correct? (my first time)
<Nimble> toke: Try running these in order "sudo stop lightdm" "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" "sudo restart lightdm"
<jhutchins_wk> davidsloan: on-board NIC?
<davidsloan> sure
<jhutchins_wk> davidsloan: Not USB?
<escott> elijah, for bash yes. but for a non-interactive script you should probably assume that nothing is being read
<davidsloan> On board
<kingbeast> su h00k
<elijah> escott: I will read up on non-interactive scripts
<jhutchins_wk> lspci -nn, find the network chipset.
<elijah> escott: It is working okay for now! Thanks for all your help
<escott> elijah, just put any variables you need in the script, in the actual script. if you want to share some variables between your script and an interactive session, put them into another file and source them in bashrc as well as the script
<kasva_> Hi
<toke_> @nimble
<toke_> hello?
<Nimble> toke_:
<Nimble> toke: Try running these in order "sudo stop lightdm" "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" "sudo restart lightdm"
<kasva_> Turkish was here?
<toke_> Thanks, after I ran the first one it went on to that screen that comes up when I try and log in
<escott> Nimble, toke_ sudo service lightdm stop
<Nimble> oh
<Nimble> whoops, escott is right
<Nimble> I forgot to put service
<escott> and certainly not sudo restart lightdm that will reboot the computer
<b3> i have two headsets connected to pc. how do i make them output same sound?
<kasva_> Hi dedik la n :D
<CallingPanther> Anyone know about Dancer-IRCD?
<Nimble> well, he's not on the computer right now
<Nimble> he can't get a graphical login
<escott> (or more likely fail and complain that it doesnt understand lightdm argument
<Nimble> wait
<toke_> So I need to do them in this order? "sudo service lightdm stop" "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" "sudo restart lightdm"
<escott> toke_, sudo service lightdm restart (or just start at that point)
<b3> i have two headsets connected to pc. how do i make them output same sound?
<toke_> Okay, let me try again
<Nimble> yeah, what escott said
<Nimble> I made an error in copying it here
<Nimble> sorry
<escott> Nimble, happens. thats why we keep it in channel
<b3> i have two headsets connected to pc. how do i make them output same sound?
<mojtaba> Any other idea to format a USB disk?
<TIEInt> How can I block my pi from undergoing auto-sleep? eventually want to go to wake-on-lan, but for now, would like always on.
<escott> mojtaba, you could probably get a job at a fast food joint and make the money you need to buy a new one in the time it would take to fix the broken one
<lakcaj> b3: http://www.hiconn.net/files/SCDC02.jpg
<escott> (assuming it is even fixable)
<mojtaba> !ubuntu | escott
<ubottu> escott: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nimble> does anyone know how to get touchpad gestures working?
<mojtaba> !language | escott
<ubottu> escott: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mojtaba> Any idea to format a USB disk?
<Nimble> 3 finger and 4 finger gestures, specifically
<B10ph0b1C> hy fellas!!! does anyone knows about some group of zend framework 2?
<Nimble> mojtaba, you can try gparted
<b3> lakcaj: how to do that through software?
<Sub-Zero_> hi!
<mojtaba> Nimble: the problem is that the usb disk become read-only.
<escott> mojtaba, yes i know what ubuntu is, and yes i know what cursing is... but i wasn't cursing. im offering you advice
<OerHeks> mojtaba, your usb is broken, it is hard to fix a crashed usb stick.
<lakcaj> b3: not sure, but those little splitters are only a few bucks.
<escott> mojtaba, you are wasting your time (its your time to waste, but you are wasting it)
<mojtaba> escott: I am looking to this problem educational.
<b3> lakcaj: okay
<Nimble> it becomes unreadable right after you format it in gparted?
<Sub-Zero_> Modem stops receiving data. help
<b3> /quit
<tw> I'm trying to make a USB grub2 boot disk as follows http://pastebin.com/9F0eKh3z , What I want is a a grub cli, what I get is "GRUB loadingRead Error". Any idea what I should be doing differently?
<escott> mojtaba, a piece of microscopic hardware produced in china at the cheapest possible price point and with weak to inadequate quality control has failed. throw it away
<mojtaba> Ok
<new_toke> Hey again
<escott> mojtaba, if you want a laugh read about http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/04/chinese-magic-drive.html
<new_toke> @escott When I put in that command, it went to the screen I get when I try and login.
<new_toke> And showed the error
<Nimble> what error?
<new_toke> which was something like mountall: disconnected from plymouth
<escott> new_toke, "the error"?
<new_toke> or unmount*, can't remember
<escott> new_toke, thats not an error
<mojtaba> escott: Thanks
<rckrd> does anyone know how i do DNS management with a postfix mail server?
<new_toke> Then I didn't know how to get back here, so I restarted my computer, and had to login through ctrl+alt+f1 and startx
<new_toke> But the screen was blank apart from the wallpaper
<new_toke> So I got here by typing firefox in terminal
<nearst> mail server usually use mx for dns :-s
<new_toke> I'm so confused
<ioria> wellcome in the club
<escott> new_toke, thats usually indicative of a failure of 3d support. install the 2d shell and try to select that at logic
<nearst> new_toke, nothing confused
<escott> login
<rckrd> nearst: yeah but whats the exact configuration
<new_toke> okay
<Nimble> does anyone know how to enable the multitouch gestures in unity?
<nearst> rckrd, http://rimuhosting.com/support/settingupemail.jsp?mta=postfix
<elixir> Hi. How can I degrade my gnome shell version? Presently I have 3.6.2.
<rckrd> nearst: thanks ill take a look
<nearst> rckrd, ya.. gudluck.
<toke> Hey
<toke> Using the 2d thing let me back on with the menu and stuff
<toke> Still not sure how to get on to my encrypted account :(
<toke> Can I get those commands again?
<escott> toke, encrypted account?
<toke> I just mean the account I can't get onto
<toke> If it wasn't encrypted, I'd just backup its files and reinstall
<escott> toke, if you encrypted it you need the password
<tw> did you save your ecryptfs keys?
<toke> I know the password
<escott> toke, so why cant you login to that account
<toke> And when I log in at the login screen it just flashes a console, and sends me back to the login screen
<toke> That's why I came on here haha
<toke> I'm on the guest account at the moment
<escott> toke, the guest account is going to be useless
<toke> Yeah, sorry, I made a new admin account
<toke> But I still can't get back on my original account :(
<escott> then you can open a terminal, and su username to that user, and then follow the instructions in ~/.Private to mount the ecryptfs partition
<escott> !ecrypfts
<escott> !ecryptfs
<escott> !encrypted | toke this will probably describe how to mount the ecryptfs manually
<ubottu> toke this will probably describe how to mount the ecryptfs manually: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<davis776> is possible to remembers FTP login forever in nautilus?
<theadmin> davis776: Add a bookmark
<toke> Okay thanks guys
<anew> now getting a 'mail command not found'
<escott> !find mail | anew
<ubottu> anew: Found: bsd-mailx, emacs23, emacs23-nox, emacs24, emacs24-nox, fetchmail, libbcmail-java, libbcmail-java-doc, libbcmail-java-gcj, libdatetime-format-mail-perl (and 345 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mail&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<davis776> theadmin, where?
<anew> escott i have postfix installed shouldnt that be good enough ?
<davis776> theadmin, oh I see
<ntzrmtthihu777> davis776: the answer to any "is it possible" question in linux is yes, the problem is whether it has been figured out yet or widely known.
<toke> When I su toke, I get mount: Operation not permitted
<Sub-Zero_> hello all want help with modem.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | Sub-Zero_
<ubottu> Sub-Zero_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<toke> @escott su toke returns mount: Operation not permitted
<escott> toke, does it not change your EUID?
<Lainey41214> Hello, I need help.
<toke> Nope
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | Lainey41214
<ubottu> Lainey41214: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prashant_123456> i am sick and tired of frequent ubuntu updates any solutions ?
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Uh, don't use Linux. Updates are *good*. They help keep you secure.
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: sit in the dark ages, get hit with security breaches.
<prashant_123456> theadmin, ntzrmtthihu777 yes i know that but i have a very slow internet connection about 28kbps only and thats why i said that
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: you will not find an operating system that does not update.
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Then don't install updates all the time... Say once a month should be fine.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: dear god, monthly updates on 28kbs? are you crazy?
<prashant_123456> theadmin, yes your solution is good enough to update once in a month
<loganrun> I have a shared printer that suddenly stopped printing, jus says the printer is not responding. I have it shared via cups on my ubuntu server and am trying to print from another ubuntu computer
<loganrun> on the server via cups I can print the test page no problem
<loganrun> not sure how to tell what is going on
<Juanito_Velasque> Does anyone know if links2 has a irc channel?
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Well, it seems that they don't want to install updates frequently. So, the solution is to install them non-(un?)frequently
<prashant_123456> theadmin, how much download i have to spend if i update once in a month ?
<prashant_123456> theadmin, approx
<Juanito_Velasque> Or an online documentation?
<Lainey41214> I put ubuntu on a usb stick to install. Everything is installed and working, but i can't remove ubuntu from my usb stick to put other stuff on it. I tried formatting and running disc check on my other computer which has windows.  The usb stick says it's full even though there isn't anything in there. Did I break the usb stick? All I did was try to delete the ubuntu iso.
<Sub-Zero_> modem connects to internet succesfully.  After some time (after receiving approx 1MB) it stops receiving data but keeps sending data. The connection also remains active.
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Really depends on how active the developers have been. Probably around 150M I'd say unless LibreOffice was suddenly updated.
<loganrun> it has dnssd://HP%20LaserJet%201320%20series%20%40%20charity._ipp._tcp.local/cups for the device URI
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, I get that, but a months worth of updates at once would be hellish at 28kips
<theadmin> prashant_123456: The real solution to your problem is getting a better internet connection.
<prashant_123456> theadmin, because of ubuntu frequent updates i was thinking to switch to arch linux !!
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Err... Arch updates *daily*.
<theadmin> Well, more or less.
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: what he said
<prashant_123456> theadmin, but i cannot afford more than this
<selena2013> new changes coming ot ubuntu first ROLLING REALEASE
<Lainey41214> I accidentally closed the window. Should I write that again?
<selena2013> then the switch from x window to Mir
<tongcx> hi guys, how could i list all packages installed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tongcx: dpkg --list, I think
<tongcx> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks
<prashant_123456> theadmin, ntzrmtthihu777 i am using arch in virtualmachine and it does not ask for updates i m using arch from last 3 months !
<theadmin> tongcx: dpkg --get-selections | grep 'install$' | awk '{print $1;}'
<leptone> id like to make a bootable cd of 12.04. for the sole purpose of storing a bitcoin wallet. how do i do this. does anyone know an article?
<selena2013> Arch is for advance users
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: that's because it had no gui to bug you with
<theadmin> prashant_123456: Because you're supposed to "pacman -Syu" manually, it won't "ask" you about anything.
<Lainey41214> After you put the 'ubuntu iso' in a usb stick, are you able to use it again for other things?
<escott> leptone, how could you store the wallet on a CD?
<theadmin> Lainey41214: Well, after formatting, yes
<escott> Lainey41214, you can make a persistent usb
<prashant_123456> theadmin, ntzrmtthihu777 actually i use icewm in archlinux and i think it is good enough lightweight and yet powerful !
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: livecd
<theadmin> !ot | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tongcx> theadmin: how could i let it also show descriptions?
<davidsloan> OK, so this kind person got me this far, now I don't know where to go from here.  Having problems with Ethernet connection (wired) he said to download compat-wireless-pc package. I did that and put it on a CD that is now in the nonworking machine. He then said I had to manually install it with the command line and referenced this link...http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-c
<davidsloan> ontroller Not sure where to go from here. Please help!!
<leptone> escott, idk :)  https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Securing_your_wallet "Paper Wallets" third paragraph
<prashant_123456> theadmin, ubottu is it a warning for me from ubottu ?
<leptone> sry 4th paragraph
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: are they stored as .deb?
<Lainey41214> I'm having trouble formatting. I tried to format it on my other computer (windows), but nothing happens. It won't let me disc check either.
<Sub-Zero_> help with modem
<davidsloan> Gonna have to dumb it down..
<ntzrmtthihu777> prashant_123456: yeah, this is #ubuntu. we help with ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: can you look in the cd
<davidsloan> nope.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: why not.
<prashant_123456> ntzrmtthihu777, yep i agree ubuntu is great and makes me feel powerful !
<davidsloan> Nothing is showing up.
<davidsloan> Just that it's a data disk.
<theadmin> Lainey41214: How did you create the USB stick?
<qwertyomen> prashant_123456: Mua hahaha
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: open the filebrowser, check the side panel for the cd
<prashant_123456> qwertyomen, great
<leptone> anyone know how i could make a bootable ubuntu cd work for storing a bitcoin wallet
<davidsloan> Says Data Disk, then when I click, nothing..
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: you will have to create a live cd
<Lainey41214> I ran usb live creator.
<qwertyomen> prashant_123456: I'm sitting in class right now with issri in the command line scrolling down it's on dedicated monitor and my classmates are like dude what are you doing?
<theadmin> leptone: You can make custom CDs with Remastersys, Reconstructor, Relinux and UCK. None of them work too great but you might have some luck
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: right-click, open
<davidsloan> I just put it on a flash drive and found it...
<havok> Hey, Anyone have a link for instructions that work to install wow? I have it copied onto my linux partition, I have wine, and I have PlayOnlinux
<theadmin> havok: #winehq
<davidsloan> Run the program?
<julian-delphiki> and / or check out the appdb
<Lainey41214> I'm sorry. I used Unetbootin.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: ok, that works. now what is the extensions for the file
<ntzrmtthihu777> havok: playonlinux has an installer script.
<davidsloan> ....tar.bz2
<theadmin> Lainey41214: Hm, okay, well, recreate the partition table. On Ubuntu you can use GParted, on Windows, go to Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> Disk/Volume management and use that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: ah, its source package.
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, yeah i know how to do that. but ive only used live cd's to do installs. can i save data to the disk. will i just select "try ubuntu" each time i boot from the disk?
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: you need to right-click the file and chose extract here
<elixir> Hi. I am using ubuntu 12.10 and" gnome-shell --version" gives me 'gnome-shell --version'. I am not able to install Axe Menu from extensions.gnome.org. Please help ! Badly stuck here since long ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: not much experience there.
<theadmin> elixir: You're not supposed to type commands with quotes, you know that right?
<davidsloan> Extract it in the Flash Drive?
<havok> Huh, what do you mean by an installer script? ntzrmtthihu777,
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: if it has space, yes
<keldwud> *Krieger
<keldwud> whoops, wrong channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> havok: open playonlinux, click install, click the games icon, and then scroll down for wow
<elixir> theadmin: Didn't had idea. Will take care in future. Can you guide me with my query?
<davidsloan> Done.
<havok> Oh!
<theadmin> elixir: Well, Gnome Shell isn't really an environment that's common with Ubuntu and I only glanced at it once and ran away in horror so I'm afraid not :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: do you have nautilus-terminal installed?
<nima_> hello guys!
<Lainey41214> I tried to create a partition table, but it says that it's currently active.
<davidsloan> Don't know what that is..
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lainey41214: unmount it
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: ok, open a terminal, and type cd /media/ then hit tab twice
<nima_> i want canon i-SENSYS mf4400 drivers for ubuntu but i can't find it!
<Chat4131> Hey
<elixir> theadmin: lol, np ;) I seems that its time for me too to run :P
<nima_> how can i find it!>
<nima_> ?
<Lainey41214> If I unmount it, then it won't show up.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lainey41214: yes it will, if you are under ubuntu
<davidsloan> Ok.
<escott> Lainey41214, ubuntu will also automatically swapon any swap devices it sees so if you have one of those it will make the partition active
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: it should have listed a few things, one is your usb stick. cd into it
<theadmin> Lainey41214: Use GParted to unmount, Nautilus doesn't have a sane way to unmount devices (it ejects them instead, thereby removing their /dev nodes)
<toke> retrieve a few of my important files from the encrypted account (I have no idea how to do this)
<nima_> i know but it can't find its  drivers!
<davidsloan> one of them IS my usb stick..
<nima_> what can i do?!
<Lainey41214> I'm using gparted. When I unmount, the partition doesn't show.
<escott> toke, have you looked at the instructions in ~/.Private or on the !encrypted link
<ntzrmtthihu777> nima_: best I can say is google your distro and the device
<nima_> i googled it but no choice!
<toke> I don't now how to get to it, as I can't su to the account
<escott> Lainey41214, there is a difference between unmounting and ejecting. if you unmount through nautilus it will unmount and eject.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: exactly, cd into the usb stick, and then into the new folder you got from extracting the tarball
<escott> Lainey41214, you can manually unmount with "sudo umount /media/whatever
<davidsloan> You lost me.
<nima_> any chance?!
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: when you tapped tab twice it gave you some options, right?
<bazhang> nima_, check linuxprinting.org database for drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | nima_
<ubottu> nima_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anew> when i set my system mail name... can i make it mysite.com or do i have to make it mail.mysite.com ?
<davidsloan> I didn't know those were options.
<toke> @escott I don't now how to get to it, as I can't su to the account
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: yes, those are options, type the one that matches your usb device
<OerHeks> nima_,  http://www.canon.nl/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/Laser/LaserBase_MF_series/i-SENSYS_MF4410.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:16-823016&page=1&type=download but i don't have experience with canon drivers
<davidsloan> Now I'm at: media/sloan/SecureGuard$
<Snake2k> Hello everyone, im new to ubuntu, I ran a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and I got this problem "http://codepad.org/utTUCCNj".. How do i remove this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: ok, what was the folder when you extracted it
<escott> toke, get to what?
<toke> ~/.Private
<ntzrmtthihu777> escott: his thingus.
<davidsloan> compat-wireless-3.6.8-1
<theadmin> Snake2k: PPA entries are stored under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, just remove the respective files.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: cd com then tab
<Snake2k> theadmin: Thank you :)
<escott> toke, the same way you would get to any other folder on the system. /home/whatever/.Private
<jhutchins_wk> Snake2k: Comment out that repo in your sources.list
<theadmin> Snake2k: There's also a neat graphical app for that, software-properties-gtk ("Software Sources" in the menus)
<davidsloan> lost me again.
<nima_> i'm downloading the drivers you said but what am i gonna do with it?!
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: cd means change directory. cd foo moves you into the folder foo
<ntzrmtthihu777> nima_: read the readme
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: you can complete long names in the terminal by typing the first few letters then tab
<Snake2k> jhutchins_w: Thanks, doing that :).. theadmin: I'll check that out :)
<nima_> i can not understand its not English!
<Juanito_Velasque> nima_: Then you are in the wrong channel, look for you localiszed channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: so in your case cd com<tab> will expand to cd compat-wireless-3.6.8-1
<leptone> im trying to make a bootable ubuntu usb. not a live cd for install. rather im looking for i distro i cn put on a disk boot from that disk and write to that disk. anyone?
<davidsloan> got it.
<theadmin> leptone: Just install Ubuntu to the stick then, as you would to a hard drive.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !persistent | leptone
<ubottu> leptone: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> nima_, what does the linuxprinting.org database say about that printer? did you go to the link and check yet?
<davidsloan> The folder came up.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: you hit enter?
<bazhang> leptone, make it a persistent usb
<toke> Yes haha, but when I try and get to /home/toke I get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "toke"
<theadmin> How can I configure TTYs to display non-ASCII characters? Currently almost any Unicode is rendered as a square :/
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: what theadmin said. use a cd to install to the usb stick
<toke> @escott Yes haha, but when I try and get to /home/toke I get You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "toke"
<davidsloan> Yes.
<Lainey41214> I tried unmounting from terminal. It says 'sudo: unmount: command not found. I put 'sudo unmount /media/[myusername]/[nameofusbstick]'
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: do ls, there should be a file like config in the folder
<bazhang> Lainey41214, its umount, not unmount
<davidsloan> when I hit enter   :    media/sloan/SecureGuard/compat-wireless-3.6.8-1$
<superkuh> Is there a PPA for newer versions of glib? I am using 10.04 (lucid) still but I can't compile most new software because of dependency issues. Compiling glib myself and configuring it correctly is extremely daunting.
<escott> toke, then sudo -i
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: very good.
<bazhang> superkuh, search the ppa at launchpad and find out
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: now type ls then enter
<escott> toke, you might also try sudo su username if you were just trying su username
<escott> toke, i dont know if that will make a difference or not
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas   <------- superkuh
<theadmin> escott: That's better done as "sudo -u username -i"
<davidsloan> Bunch of things cam up..
<superkuh> Thanks bazhang.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: please address me by name so I can notice you better.
<anew> system mail name = hostname, but is hostname my machine name ?
<theadmin> anew: Yes, it's what's written in /etc/hostname
<davidsloan> ntz....  I'm guessing everything in the folder
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: one should be something like config or config.sh or configuration
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: just type ntz<tab>
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, config.mk
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: when your name is at the start of a message it highlights, so I can see it better.
<tgm4883> ntzrmtthihu777, there is a ubottu command for that too   !tab
<tgm4883> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: really, interesting.
<ntzrmtthihu777> tgm4883: thankya
<tgm4883> yw
<Lainey41214> Now it says 'sudo: /media/[username]/FLASH_drive: command not found'
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: chmod +x config.mk
<Lainey41214> I'm sorry if I'm really bad at this. I'm new to ubuntu.
<davidsloan> type that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lainey41214: we were all new once.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: yes, then hit enter
<theadmin> Lainey41214: sudo umount /media/username/FLASH_drive
<anew> thx theadmin
<zorky> hello. anyone who can help me. i duel booted win8 and ubuntu. from win8 i deleted the ubuntu partition. now i get a grub rescue. i knew i would lose the abillity to boot into win8. so i tried various things. booting win8 install. didn't work. tried ubuntu livecd. running boot repair. and it has been stuck on scanning system the past 30 min now. please help
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: would it not simply mount to /media/FLASH_DRIVE
<anew> can i leave root and postmaster mail recipient blank?
<escott> zorky, UEFI or bios?
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: I think that's a change introduced in 12.10, now it mounts in /media/username/device_label instead of /media/device_label
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: :/ not sure I like that.
<zorky> escott, please elaborate?
<qwertyomen> zorky: try using the 8 disk for repair
<Lainey41214> theadmin that's what I put, but it keeps saying 'command not found'
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, took me back to media/sloan/SEcureGuard/compat-wireless-3.6.8-1$
<cprofitt> +1 theadmin that is how it works
<zorky> qwertyomen, please explain?
<theadmin> Lainey41214: Can you give me what exactly did you put?
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: supposed to.
<t00tie> any hints on troubleshooting this? 12.04 lts, wired network, dmesg is full of [ 6529.671219] jme 0000:08:00.5: eth0: UDP Checksum error
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, it looks like you forgot to 'umount' part
<baltar> Is nvidia-313-updates a patch? It doesn't work standalone
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: now do ./config.mk
<tgm4883> <Lainey41214> Now it says 'sudo: /media/[username]/FLASH_drive: command not found'
<toke> @escott /.private just contains lots of files and folders with names like ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWbc9JLhslQyhkQa3t.xMepxqqtu8VuPkSoRoAjBxsedcnw1GcNnIHEX.U--
<escott> zorky, is your system a UEFI or bios system?
<qwertyomen> zorky: if you use the windows 8 install disk, you often have a choice to repair a previous installation
<afflicto-laptop> I just enabled some stuff in compiz settings manager. How do i "apply" them?
<escott> toke, i dont know where they put the mounting instructions. they are somewhere
<zorky> qwertyomen, yes. but it didn't work
<zorky> escott, bios
<ntzrmtthihu777> toke: you would likly be better off just using tab completion and no @
<Lainey41214> it says 'umount: /media/[username]/flash_drive: not found'
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, permission denied
<escott> toke, and there wont be much in that directory so just looking around should point it out
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, im reading thro the article now. do i need a persistent distro?
<toke> Okay
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: sudo ./config.mk
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: If you use an install cd to install to usb it won't matter.
<toke> ntzrmtthihu777 What is tab completion?
<escott> zorky, then you could use http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/
<davidsloan> command not found.
<AkTiV> free shells -> irc.fewona.net /j fewona
<davidsloan> Sorry ntzrmtthihu777 , Command not found..
<bazhang> AkTiV, dont paste that here
<h00k> AkTiV: do not spam in here
<AkTiV> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: your usb stick will be in effect your hdd
<AkTiV> bazhang ??
<ntzrmtthihu777> toke: try this, type ntz and then tab
<zorky> escott, will try
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: is there a readme in the folder/
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, what about 'ls /media'
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, yes.
<qwertyomen> escott: adding that one to my bookmarks :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: pastebin it
<toke> ntzrmtthihu777: Ahh I see
<toke> THanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> toke: when you do that your name is highlighted for the person you sent to, easier to notice
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, What does that mean
<Lainey41214> tgm4883 That didn't work either.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<toke> escott: I found a readme in the toke folder
<dougl_> When you take a print screen.... how do you capture that as a file
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, can you pastebin the exact command you  typed?
<zorky> escott, can't install mbr from sudo apt-get install mbr
<toke> escott: From the graphical desktop, click on:  "Access Your Private Data"  or  From the command line, run:  ecryptfs-mount-private
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: paste.ubuntu.com should have you something for you.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dougl_: check your pictures folder.
<dougl_> ok
<toke> escott: But doing doing the graphical one, nothing happens. And ecryptfs-mount-private in terminal returns Inserted auth tok with sig [ca39e5b4b49d9604] into the user session keyring fopen: No such file or directory
<leptone> ooh interesting. so basically i boot from the cd and select the usb as the HD / mount point. do i need a swap partition?
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, ok, did that
<Lainey41214> When I try to unmount from gpart, it says 'could not unmount /dev/sdf1' Underneath, it says exactly what the terminal said 'Umount: /media/[username]/flash drive: not found.
<qwertyomen> zorky: sudo apt-get install syslinux
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: yeah, its a good idea if you do so.
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: did what, the install?
<dougl_> any other ideas
<zorky> qwertyomen, allrdy install
<zorky> installed
<qwertyomen> zorky: Oh I see now...
<davidsloan> Lot's of 'could not resolve' and 'unable to fetch'
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: derp, forgot this was a networking issue
<Snake2k> Hello guys, me again, thanks for the previous solution it worked :) but now im getting a duplicate source.list entry error something.. http://codepad.org/MxVvIKLA.. I ran sudo apt-get update as it recommended but no fix :(.. I took a look at my sources and i couldn't find duplicates.. Is keeping the sources for both amd64 and i386 result in duplicating?
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: can you link me where you got it from
<superkuh> Hm. No PPA for lucid with glib >2.27. I need 2.28. Assuming i have no idea what I am doing, if I manage to compile and install 2.28 will I break everything?
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, ok does it need to be as big as my RAM. 8 GB?
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777,  that's happened alot over the course of me trying to fix this.. haha..
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: if its just a usb stick not really, you are not gonna use it all the time are you?
<Lainey41214> For some reason, I just can't get it to unmount without ejecting.
<qwertyomen> zorky: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777,  Where I DL'd the compat folder from
<zorky> qwertyomen, package mbr is not available, bu is referred to by anoher package
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: can you link me where you got it from
<escott> toke, i dont have any practical experience with ecryptfs as i dont use it
<davidsloan> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/#compat-wireless_3.6_stable_releases
<tgm4883> Snake2k, you'd need to pastebin your sources.list
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: which one did you download
<zorky> qwertyomen, unable to locate ms-sys. that didn't work either
<Snake2k> tgm4883, sure wait :)
<qwertyomen> zorky: This might be it... http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/mbr
<anew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix guys i'm following this step by step and there is one point on the page it says to open /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<selena2013> just installed faenza icons look awesome
<anew> but this file doesnt exist
<maveas> Doesn't KVM on Ubuntu support _native_ paravirt?
<maveas> I'm getting "Host does not support virtualization type 'xen'" when I'm trying to install an VM (--paravirt)
<anew> can anyone help
<selena2013> is there a easier way to install icons and themes like in mint
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, under kernal release... compat-wireless-3.6.8-1.tar.bz2
<zorky> qwertyomen, i need the ppa
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: ok, let me download it.
<Snake2k> tgm4883: http://codepad.org/8KnkIDl2
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, no, just for bit coin wallet. how big would u recommend?
<davidsloan> ntzrmtthihu777, no problem. Should we PM?
<Lainey41214> If it won't unmount without ejecting, does it mean it's broken?
<tgm4883> Snake2k, do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kevrodg>  /part
<superkuh> Do you think using Debian backports of Glib 2.28 would work on Ubuntu lucid?
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: no idea, I don't know jack about bit coin wallet
<ntzrmtthihu777> davidsloan: sure, go ahead
<danol> ello
<danol> Anyone any experience with lol?
<danol> -> league of legends
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ot | danol
<ubottu> danol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<superkuh> danol, yeah... I use playonlinux for it to manage the wine installs.
<Snake2k> tgm4883, Yes i do.. for the 'extras' i have 2 files.. ubuntu-extras.list and ubuntu-extras.list.save.. Is this the problem?
<havok> Does anyone know why Xchat GNOME is recommended? It seems to be a pain in the butt compared to regular Xchat
<FlowRiser> danol, i play LoL ... you want it on linux ?
<tgm4883> Snake2k, probably. You have it listed in sources.list and in ubuntu-extras.list (i'm guessing). The .save file isn't an issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> havok: use irssi, its a termanal irc client
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, i dont really know what a swap partition is...
<tgm4883> Snake2k, can you pastebin the ubuntu-extras.list file
<Snake2k> tgm4883, Sure
<Snake2k> tgm4883:  http://codepad.org/XOgHN2Kv    contents of ubuntu-extras.list
<tgm4883> Snake2k, yea that is the problem
<tgm4883> Snake2k, Just remove the extras lines from sources.list
<Lainey41214> Is it safe to assume that my usb stick is broken?
<tgm4883> leave that file
<Snake2k> tgm4883, any one line?
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, I don't know the original issue you had, but I've not seen the (requested) complete command you ran
<tgm4883> Snake2k, looks like line 57 and 58 on  http://codepad.org/8KnkIDl2
<ntzrmtthihu777> !swap | leptone
<ubottu> leptone: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<zorky> qwertyomen, It's working now :)
<zorky> qwertyomen, got my OS booted up now
<ronalds> kde 4.10 has got even better
<ronalds> with new versions
<ronalds> of some things
<havok__> Does anyone know why Xchat GNOME is recommended? It seems to be a pain in the butt compared to regular Xchat
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | havok
<ronalds> use quassel
<Snake2k> tgm4883, Okay should i remove those 2 lines?
<ubottu> havok: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> Snake2k, yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> !best | havok
<ubottu> havok: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lainey41214> sorry about that.
<ronalds> quessel gives options to take of people who join and leave
<ronalds> the chat
<jhutchins_wk> havok__: Are you running gnome?
<ronalds> maybe xchat too, but couldn't find them
<bazhang> ronalds, try in #quassel
<Lainey41214> 'sudo umount /media/lainey/flash_drive
<Lainey41214> [sudo] password for lainey:
<Lainey41214> umount: /media/lainey/flash_drive: not found'
<ronalds> I'm just arguing about some parts of kde development
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, and what about 'ls -l /media'
<Snake2k> tgm4883: It worked :D Thank you :)
<tgm4883> Snake2k, yw
<Lainey41214> sudo umount ls -l/media/lainey/flash_drive
<Lainey41214> umount: invalid option -- '/'
<Lainey41214> Usage: umount -h | -V
<Lainey41214>        umount -a [-d] [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] [-t vfstypes] [-O opts]
<Lainey41214>        umount [-d] [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] special | node...
<FloodBot1> Lainey41214: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lainey41214> sorry
<DylanCl> Hello, recently I got a blue screen of death on windows, that's why I switched to ubuntu. Now, is there a way to completely remove windows 7 inside ubuntu?
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, first, there is a space between -l and the path. Second, I didn't want that full path, just /media
<ntzrmtthihu777> Lainey41214: you should have a space between the two
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, 'ls -l /'
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, 'ls -l /media'
<ntzrmtthihu777> DylanCl: yes, easily.
<DylanCl> How do I do that
<bazhang> DylanCl, wubi install?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DylanCl: just delete the partition with windows, and then grow ubuntu into it.
<havok__> Oh, I wasn't trying to poll. I am honestly confused.-- I'm brand new to linux, and Mint seems to have a different set of apps- I keep confusing myself
<DylanCl> I used the windows installer.
<DylanCl> Installed it when I had windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> DylanCl: then no, you will have to re-install. during that you can eraise windows completely
<bazhang> havok__, xchat-gnome is supposed to follow gnome more closely, many would opt for the regular xchat
<ntzrmtthihu777> havok__: different distros use different programs, its the name of the game
<Lainey41214> Like this? 'sudo umount ls -l /media'?
<Lainey41214> It says 'total 4
<Lainey41214> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 Mar  8 15:26 lainey'
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, exactly. So now how about 'ls -l /media/lainey'
<Lainey41214> It says it's not found.
<Lainey41214> 'umount: ls: not found
<Lainey41214> umount: /media/lainey: not mounted'
<Lainey41214> I put 'sudo umount ls -l /media/lainey'
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, oh sorry, that is my fault. I should stop trying to do two things at once
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, take the umount out of that command
<Lainey41214> It's okay.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, I'm just trying to get a listing of that dir
<Lainey41214> 'sudo ls -l /media/lainey'
<Lainey41214> 'total 0'
<qwertyomen> zorky: sorry had to go  on break... did you get anything working?
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, ok, so that is the problem. Your flash drive isn't mounted
<zorky> qwertyomen, yeah, i got it booted up. it works :D
<qwertyomen> sweet!
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, so either a previous command already unmounted it, or it's  mounted elsewhere
<Lainey41214> It keeps ejecting periodically.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, on it's own?
<qwertyomen> zorky: what all got it working?
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, I'm sorry, I wasn't here from the start. Is that the original issue? If so, why are you trying to umount it?
<anew> fatal: open database /etc/postfix/sasl_passwd.db: Invalid argument
<anew> can anyone help with this error i've been on it for over an hour and ahalf
<Lainey41214> The original issue is that I cannot format the usb stick.  It says that it's full, but there's nothing in the file.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, odd. That is in disk manager?
<tgm4883> sorry, disk utility
<jhutchins_wk> anew: 1) What was the last thing you did before it broke?  2) Does that file exist and is it a postfix db?
<anew> jhutchins_wk it never worked since i installed it
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: Try fdisk -l
<anew> yes that file exists
<Lainey41214> fdisk -l
<anew> it looks like a postfix.db also
<zorky> qwertyomen, yeah, i got the bootloader fixed. :) thanks for the help
<anew> well it's a db, i dont knwo about a postfix.db tho
<Lainey41214> oops, sorry.
<jhutchins_wk> anew: What guide are you following?
<Lainey41214> I did it, and it unmounted again.
<anew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<anew> this one
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: That's ok, you don't want it mounted if you need to format it.
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: You only mount things to deal with what's in them, to deal with disks/partitions you work directly with the un-mounted device.
<qwertyomen> zorky: no prob I'm saving those links in my bookmarks now... :D
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Does it show a partition on the drive, or just the drive?
<jhutchins_wk> anew: Sorry
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: Does fdisk show a partition or just the drive?
<selena2013> got the faenza icons installed !!!!
<Lainey41214> tgm4883 I previously used it to install ubuntu. Now, I want to delete everything in there, so I can use it for other stuff, but it won't let me.  One person told me that I have to unmount it so I can recreate a partition table, but so far It keeps ejecting when I unmount.  It also ejects whenever I try to delete the contents of the file manually.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, what version of Ubuntu?
<Lainey41214> 12.10
<anew> jhutchins_wk cant find anything in google
<jhutchins_wk> anew: All I can suggest is that you go back through the steps and see if you missed something.
<anew> argh ok
<anew> thx
<tqrst> Why can I only hear sound when I am in the first terminal? X, and any of the other terminals doesn't have any sound. I am using xmonad on ubuntu 12.04, started with startx + xmonad in my .xinitrc. I'm in the audio group already.
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: Eject=unmount.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, have you tried formatting it from "disk utility"
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: You can't partition or format with it mounted.
<Lainey41214> jhutchins_wk someone here said that they're different.
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: They were wrong.
<Lainey41214> tgm4883 How do I do that?
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: That's only true of a disc.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, once you have disk utility open, you should see the drive in the left pane
<tqrst> killing pulseaudio fixed it
<tqrst> for dubious values of fix
<jhutchins_wk> Lainey41214: If you used it as an installer it probably doesn't have a partition, and you'll probably want one, so yes, fdisk or parted to create a partition.
<tgm4883> Lainey41214, have you looked at the disk utility section of http://askubuntu.com/questions/185815/how-do-i-clear-everything-data-viruses-from-a-thumbdrive
<Lainey41214> from the website that you gave me, I put sudo parted /dev/sdf1 mklabel msdos, and it says 'parted: invalid token: sudo
<Jordan_U> jhutchins_wk: labinnsw: "Ejecting" with removable media like USB drives generally means to power off the device entirely, diconnecting it all but physically.
<Jordan_U> Lainey41214: ^^
<Lainey41214> Alright, I think my usb's broken because it doesn't want to stay connected long enough for me to work on it. It does it on my other computer too, so I'm guessing it's a hardware issue. Thanks a lot for trying to help, though. I really appreciate it.
<octocpp> I have a drive that failed out of an array. I have since cleared the superblock, and want to force mdadm to --re-add the drive into slot 1 where is originally was. However, I can not get it to stop going into slot 2?
<octocpp> It seems my only option is to --add it and it goes in as a spare, and I cant seem to free up slot 1 ?
<octocpp> Do i have to trach the whole array and create a new one to get them to show up as slot 0 and 1 ?
<leptone> im about to install ubuntu on a usb stick for storing my bitcoin wallet. any reason i should use 32-bit over 64-bit. my default would be to use 64-bit but idk thoughts?
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: how much ram.
<sam113101> what's the best way to launch a software at boot?
<sam113101> I can't see anything like that in the settings
<holstein> cant imagine anything about a bitcoin wallet taking advantage of 64bit, but theres no reason 64bit should be a bad choic these days leptone
<joe60> hello
<holstein> sam113101: what operating system? main ubuntu? 12.10?
<joe60> I'm seeing the game on my PC where I ubuntu 12.04,: the video is not 100% clear ... does anyone know why?? thanks
<jhutchins_wk> Jordan_U: I think it depends on what's doing the "Eject".
<sam113101> holstein: ubuntu desktop 12.10
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, 8 GB on this machine. but the idea is that i will be able to use it on any machine.  so i cant say definitively
<holstein> sam113101: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/159887/where-did-the-startup-applications-preferences-program-go
<leptone> holstein, cool ill probably just stick with 64 bit then
<holstein> leptone: you can try it live as well and test hardware support
<jhutchins_wk> leptone: Be aware that somet things still need 32b, and that multi-arch only mostly works.
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: 32 bit, for compatabilities sake.
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: besides, this is just a wallet to you, right?
<holstein> leptone: you can probably test most applications you need to use from the live CD as well
<goddard> how can you get the end of the file using cat ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holstein: he's just using one thing.
<goddard> i know i can use cat filename | less
<ntzrmtthihu777> goddard: what exactly do you mean.
<goddard> ntzrmtthihu777: i am trying to look through some log files and i want to see the newest stuff
<Arbok> Hey, I'm having a crazy time trying to install WOrld of warcraft- I've tried four different guides, but they all end up not working and spewing errors at me
<holstein> ntzrmtthihu777: then he should be able to test the one thing in the live CD
<goddard> ntzrmtthihu777: you know look through the file in reverse order
<ntzrmtthihu777> Arbok: use playonlinux
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, bitcoin wallet. as well as TOR browser.
<Arbok> I have tried to use playinlinux
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: no need for 64 just for that.
<czd> how to import sent emails in evolution?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Arbok: did you use one of their scripts? what arch does your pc have?
<Arbok> I don't have the cd's, but i OD have the entire game on my external
<ntzrmtthihu777> Arbok: this is ot, actually, so pm me if you like
<sam113101> holstein: thanks
<Arbok> I tried their scripts, then I tried one that I downloade out of a guide, Ntz
<ntzrmtthihu777> Arbok: is your pc x86 or x64?
<Arbok> Oh, sorry about offtopic :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Arbok: pm me, I have some knowledge of playonlinux
<goddard> does this mean anything to anyone http://pastebin.com/i3ymiGuM
<goddard> a user of mine is unable to connect and i dont know why
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> what is the best instant Messagin software for linux?
<Peyam> I personaly use pidgin. but it becomes more boring now
<Peyam> and it doesnt support skype
<sam113101> I've always hated ubuntu, now I just love it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: yes it does.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo apt-get install pidgin-skype or skype-pidgin, I forget which.
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: No?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: yes
<cheese1756_> Hi. I need to upgrade OpenSSL due to a bug in it that conflicts with Mumble. However, there's no update for 12.10 (the most recent version is included in 13.04). How would I upgrade to the 13.04 version?
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: Im testing it now
<Peyam> :D
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: now the password windows doesnt appear
<Peyam> ntzrmtthihu777: still waiting. no password window
<leptone> can i burn an iso 12.04 to make a live cd  with disk utility (in 12.04)
<Peyam> leptone: use google.
<Peyam> and the answer is yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> Peyam: no clue about that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> leptone: i thought you were gonna use the usb key
<holstein> cheese1756_: im using mumble in 12.04.. what is the issue?
<cheese1756_> holstein: It hangs at OpenSSL setup
<cheese1756_> Let me Pastebin you the console output
<Nimble> that's strange, mumble in 12.10 works fine for me
<holstein> cheese1756_: the repo version?
<cheese1756_> holstein: All stock, as of now
<holstein> cheese1756_: sudo apt-get install mumble should "just work"
<cheese1756_> I tried reinstalling, no luck
<holstein> cheese1756_: run, 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and then 'sudo apt-get install mumble'
<cheese1756_> holstein: I'm all up to date, that's the odd part
<cheese1756_> http://pastebin.com/ppjks62j
<cheese1756_> It hangs at the end
<sumesh> My friend tried to install Fedora, and the Windows entry seemed inaccessible in Grub menu. I installed Ubuntu, also tried boot repair from a live USB (am typing this from it)
<sumesh> Is there any way to fix it? I know all Windows files are intact, and it is at /dev/sda5
<leptone> ntzrmtthihu777, yeah but i want the usb to be persistant. not a live disk. so i need to install from the live cd to the USB as if it were my HD (i think) and i cant find my live disk so im making a new one and ive never done it in ubuntu before.
<cheese1756_> sumesh: Check against this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
<cheese1756_> Just make sure all the Windows parts are correct
<cheese1756_> Not Ubuntu, but the Gentoo handbook should work for this
<holstein> cheese1756_: i would go to synaptic and install an older version til that gets fixed
<cheese1756_> sumesh: Does Fedora use Grub or Grub2?
<sumesh> Grub 2, and any way I've installed Ubuntu over it and reinstalled Grub 2 with boot-repair from an Ubuntu Live USB
<sumesh> I checked the grub config file while in Fedora, and it didn't have the Windows entry.
<Foxhoundz> Is there any way to save the backlight brightness settings?
<goddard> does this mean anything to anyone http://pastebin.com/i3ymiGuM
<_cronus_> leptone, i'm not sure if it helps but
<_cronus_> leptone, you can make the live cd persistant
<_cronus_> leptone, *usb
<leptone> _cronus_, that is what i am trying to do... by installing from a live cd
<subcool> histo, 12.1 got it working - thanks for all your help
<joe60> I'm seeing the game on my PC where I ubuntu 12.04,: the video is not 100% clear ... does anyone know why?? thanks
<jhutchins_wk> joe60: What game? What video hardware?
<hacker> speak italian language
<hacker> ????
<hacker> i am italian boy
<tgm4883> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kondor> tgm4883: Error: "it" is not a valid command.
<holstein> !it | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: please see above
<kondor> holstein: Error: "it" is not a valid command.
<bazhang> kondor, hi
<kondor> bazhang: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<hacker> hi
<joe60> jhutchins_wk,    lspci | grep VGA
<joe60> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hacker> boy and girl
<bazhang> kondor, are you a bot
<holstein> !ot | hacker
<kondor> holstein: Error: "ot" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> hacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kondor> bazhang: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<tgm4883> !mods
<kondor> tgm4883: Error: "mods" is not a valid command.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lept one, did you listen to me?
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you install from cd to usb it is completely persistent
<yop> bonsoir
<yop> des personnes parlent elles Francais
<holstein> !fr | yop
<ubottu> yop: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yop> thanks
<esing> Are usb dac's supported with ubuntu's current 3.5xxx kernel?
<raj> how can I figure out why http://i.imgur.com/j3WnFrS.png happens?
<jhutchins_wk> eshlox: dac's?
<sumesh> I want to add an entry to grub config file. Windows is on /dev/sda5, so what should I use for rootnoverify(hdx,x) ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> 0,5
<Stdedos> What modules does kernel need to boot from and IDE ext4 drive (VM) ?
<MysticalBurrito[> I will probably fail 7th grade like I failed 6th, my social studies grade won't go up. >_>
<bazhang> MysticalBurrito[, thats offtopic here
<MysticalBurrito[> Oh sorry wrogn chat
<MysticalBurrito[> wrong*
<bazhang> Stdedos, the vm like vbox has guest additions that should handle that
<MysticalBurrito[> for some Reason Xchat has been automatically logging me into this chat, is there a way to stop it from doing  this?
<Stdedos> bazhang: I am building a minimized kernel
<bazhang> MysticalBurrito[, remove it from the auto join in xchat by editing the server auto join list
<al4nc4ds> Dear Members
<al4nc4ds> where can I download the beta version of Ubuntu 13.04 on x64 torrent?
<Stdedos> bazhang: Any chance someone can help me?
<al4nc4ds> torrent.ubuntu.com
<al4nc4ds> not list
<al4nc4ds> :(
<bazhang> Stdedos, why would you need to build a minimal kernel
<bazhang> al4nc4ds, check #ubuntu+1
<Stdedos> bazhang: because I got a project this semester, which I will build very often, and mess with
<al4nc4ds> ?
<bazhang> al4nc4ds, support and discussion of 13.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<sammm453921> hello ;)
<noor445> hi
<_cronus_> Stdedos, maybe lspci -vvxxx on the system will give you a hint
<sam113101> what's the default font?
<nino> no idea
<crypto_> hello there
<k1l_> sam113101: default font should be ubuntu
<milind> I want to use a command in my bash script, but instead of hardcoding the path, i want it to be determined by $PATH . i thought of doing it by using var=$(which command_name) but is there a better way?
<afflicto_> Hello everyone, I just installed apache2. I made a copy of the "default-ssl" site file and named it "halal" then edited the directory directives to "/home/harald/public_html" but I get the default html site when I access localhost. Why?
<ikonia> afflicto_: it's using virtual hosts by default that are name based hosts
<ikonia> afflicto_: if there is not a valid name based host match, it defaults to the first site
<afflicto_> ikonia: you lost me xD
<aldariz> hey there, everytime i shutdown/restart my ubuntu 12.10 i get an umount error (device busy) with a [fail] on the right side for a split second. any idea what could be causing this?
<ikonia> afflicto_: external or network mounted file systems ?
<afflicto_> ikonia: everything is localhost
<ikonia> afflicto_: EXACTLY what URL are you putting in your browser
<afflicto_> ikonia: "localhost"
<ikonia> afflicto_: that is not a url
<ikonia> afflicto_: please showme EXACTLY what you are putting into your browser
<afflicto_> ikonia: http.//127.0.0.1
<ikonia> afflicto_: right, http:// so why are you changing the https ssl site
<heyya123432> in my disks utility it says my disk is about to fail how can i fix it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: eventually things wear out, its part of life.
<ikonia> heyya123432: backup the data and get a new disk, copy the data back on
<afflicto_> ikonia: there was no "default" there for some reason. I also disableed SSL on the copy i named "harald".
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: ^+1
<heyya123432> ikonia: thats it?
<proby> raj:  is that you ?
<ikonia> heyya123432: that's it
<heyya123432> ikonia: ive had this drive for only like 3 years
<ikonia> afflicto_: sorry - you're not making any sense, you've just said you changes the ssl-site.conf and you're surprised why it doesn't do anything when you visit http
<ikonia> heyya123432: so ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: what kinda drive is it, standar or ssd?
<heyya123432> ntzrmtthihu777: it is a hybrid i think
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> as they where not around 3 years ago
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: good deduction.
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: was it brand new when you got it, or did you inherit it?
<ikonia> heyya123432: how big is the disk
<heyya123432> ntzrmtthihu777: brand new here it is http://www.amazon.com/G73JW-A1-Republic-Gamers-17-3-Inch-Gaming/dp/B0041RRS0I
<heyya123432> 500gb
<ikonia> ok so it's not an SSD
<ikonia> heyya123432: backup your data - stop using the disk, buy a new one, restore your data
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: what ikonia said. dd works wonders for that.
<maik89> ps3
<heyya123432> ikonia: i backed it up already
<ikonia> heyya123432: ok, so now yu know what you need to do
<heyya123432> i was hoping there was a fix though so i wouldn't have to buy a new drive
<heyya123432> kind tight on money right now
<ikonia> heyya123432: no
<ikonia> heyya123432: it's not a bug - it's hardware failure
<heyya123432> is that normal for a drive to fail so quickly
<heyya123432> i use my system ALOT
<ikonia> possible, yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: depends on what you are doing
<heyya123432> what kind of SSD should I get?
<heyya123432> i can probably spend like 250 or something
<ikonia> heyya123432: none
<heyya123432> probably cant afford 500gb though
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: ssd can be expensive relative to normal hdd
<ikonia> heyya123432: I suggest using the ##hardware channel
<heyya123432> i think the major bottle neck on this system is these slow spinning disks
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: possibly, but note that flash memory wears out faster than normal hdd.
<heyya123432> ntzrmtthihu777: man this sucks
<al_> I have a gtx260 and am having trouble with screen tearing and lag when dragging windows etc. I have tried the prop. driver with no. ANy ideas?
<heyya123432> ntzrmtthihu777: ssd is awesome but wears out and normal hard drive wore out on me in like 2 years or something
<heyya123432> i guess thats just the name of the game though
<heyya123432> i thought these things would last like 20 years or something
<DexterityFlux> Hey there people.. if anyone here can help me.. im trying to install ubuntu on my computer with the wubi.exe and I'm having some strange issues here.. if someone could PM and help out that would be awesome!
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyya123432: there is always a trade-off. windows gets you hardware support and games, but virus and malware out the wazu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> DexterityFlux: don't use wubi. do a real install.
<DexterityFlux> Okay then in that case I also have an installation on a USB and that didn't work either
<DexterityFlux> differen't error but didn't work
<DexterityFlux> Could someone PM me and walk me through it?
<ikonia> DexterityFlux: just chat in the channel
<ntzrmtthihu777> DexterityFlux: may as well do full install. wubi is stil gonna take up your disc space, and if you should decide to switch over to ubuntu fully you wont be able to make it into a full install.
<DexterityFlux> Okay.. didn't want to interupt anything
<y2j> trying to get bluetooth headphone to work anything i need?
<y2j> apart from hardware
<y2j> using ubutnu 12.10
<DexterityFlux> ntzr: Okay so I'm going to install a full installation of ubuntu with a USB on my computer.. I need to make a partition on windows correct?
<ntzrmtthihu777> DexterityFlux: the ubuntu installer has a partitioner, you don't have to use windows'
<k1l_> DexterityFlux: you should consider a real install instead of wubi
<superkuh> Is it possible to use Gnome2 with Nautilus on top of Ubuntu 12? I don't mean Gnome 3 with themes to look like Gnome2.
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: I do the very same.
<k1l_> !dualboot | DexterityFlux
<ubottu> DexterityFlux: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> superkuh: gnome 2 is dead/gone
<DexterityFlux> wow! nice bot.. thank you
<superkuh> ikonia, I can deal with zombie gnome 2. That is acceptable.
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: gnome3 has a mode that makes it look like gnome2.
<ikonia> superkuh: no - it's dead and gone
<k1l_> superkuh: no its not. you could use some gnome2 lookalikes
<superkuh> I have written a large number of perl and Tk scripts that depend on the Nautilus interface.
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: I use the fallback andits just as good.
<superkuh> It is not as good.
<superkuh> I need the nautilus API.
<k1l_> superkuh: nautilus is still there
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: trust me, you can get it just like lucid's gnome2
<superkuh> Hm. Okay. I am backing up everything now. I have been putting off the "upgrade" from 10.04 for too long. I can no longer install the most basic of programs because of their glib requirements.
<superkuh> Or because my gcc is so old.
<ikonia> gcc is nothing to do with installing thigs
<superkuh> ...
<superkuh> ikonia, it has a lot to do with compiling things to install them.
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: you will be fine. hell, want me to test your scripts under gnome-panel?
<ikonia> yes and the gcc version should not cause a problem
<k1l_> superkuh: again: nautilus didnt get dropped
<superkuh> ntzrmtthihu777, that would be awesome. http://www.superkuh.com/tktts.html is one.
<MoPac> Hi all -- I'm having vexing problems with getting settings to persist related to workspace switching.  Regardless of whether I enter key bindings in Compiz or in the Ubuntu settings keyboard shortcuts (or both), after a few restarts, I find the settings reverted to defaults or otherwise not functioning.
<superkuh> I am glad I was confused. If nautilus is still there I should be okay.
<MoPac> Further, I have edge flipping enabled, and often (like right now), the edge will flip once, then it will not work anymore until I have manually switched workspaces and selected/unselected some windows
<DexterityFlux> So do you guys recommend that I partition my drive with windows first or with the ubuntu installer?
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: I would use the ubuntu installer
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: Are you making a dual-boot installation?
<y2j> anyway of getting my bluetooth headphones to work with pc
<DexterityFlux> yes
<DexterityFlux> i have win 7 preinstalled
<y2j> it has built in bluetooth adapter
<DexterityFlux> and going to install ubuntu using usb drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: wazzit do and how do you use it.
<DexterityFlux> afraid i'll get no boot menu like last time though
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: Well, you might need to resize your current Windows partition within Windows to get the space freed up first?
<teear> wazaa nigga huu use eer de
<DexterityFlux> so I should go from windows first?
<ihre> After I reboot my 12.10 server, I recieve the error "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host reboot" when I try to connect with SSH. If I restart the service on the server itself (its in the same room as my PC, easily accessible), SSH will work again. How can I fix this ?
<superkuh> ntzrmtthihu777, it's a Nautilus-Script. It goes in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts .
<teear> Wazaa
<ikonia> teear: stop
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: I don't think it makes a super huge difference, but I felt more comforable letting Windows protect itself as it freed up the other space
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: gotcha. whats it for
<teear> Stopped no loop here
<superkuh> You then call it from the right click nautilus script menu to open up pdf or other documents.
<superkuh> It acts as a filter for text to speech stuff and handles calling TTS binaries.
<teear> Fucking reggae nigga
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: My advice would be to use Windows to shrink the Windows partition and leave the rest of the drive as empty space. THEN use the Ubuntu installer to actually set up all the Linux-related partitions
<superkuh> REally I don't care if that part of it works. Just that it can get the names of files from nautilus.
<DexterityFlux> okay i'll do it from windows.. now i go shrink volume and then choose the space I want (30 gbs) and then thats unallocated space and then create a simple volume?
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: I get how to use nautilus works, but what should I expect as output
<DexterityFlux> or just leave it as unallocated?
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: One more thing: are you planning on using full-disk encryption for the Ubuntu stuff?
<DexterityFlux> Mopac: ^
<DexterityFlux> probably not because i don't even know what that means hahaha
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: I would say leave it unallocated and let the Ubuntu installer take care of everything
<superkuh> ntzrmtthihu777, do you see the screen shot on that page? The little GUI that says, TkTTS?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk
<DexterityFlux> okay
<MoPac> DexterityFlux: anyway, if you do decide that you want to use the encryption feature, I found it more or less impossible to do with the Ubuntu 12.10 installer and dual boot, at least in a way that made sense.  But it was pretty easy to do it with the 12.04 alternate installer and then upgrade in place to 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: and will this actuall modify my file or create a new one with changes.
<superkuh> It won't create or modify any files.
<DexterityFlux> MoPac: okay! thank you..
<k1l_> superkuh: nautilus is the file explorer of gnome. no matter if gnome2 or gnome3. i dont see your point
<superkuh> Well, it will make /tmp/tts_temp.txt if you actually run it and you have all the system binaries.
<superkuh> k1l_, right. I was very confused and wrong before about nautilus.
<MoPac> Is there any experience in the room with Compiz settings for workspace/viewport switching?
<achandra> MartinS, yep it needs some scrubbing...how much did you want me to fix or for DE do you want to sort it
<superkuh> ikonia, gcc 4.4.3 doesn't have the C++11 loops of later gcc. So it does matter in quite a lot of things I try to compile. But that's just an aside.
<achandra> MartinS, im not opposed to cleaning it up and retaining the resource is well protected by the language thats been presented
<achandra> MartinS, ideally we'd like to get the damn doc in Claude's hands by EOW or Monday
<achandra> MartinS, i expect that it will go through some rounds at AT&T before final paper is signed....
<achandra> MartinS, ACCENTURE is beating down the doors as well...fyi
<_cronus_> y2j, i haven't tried it with 12.10 but with 12.04 it's just a matter of putting your headset in pairing mode and connect to it using bluetooth menu
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: does perl come default on ubuntu?
<superkuh> Yes.
<heyyaanther1234> hey does it matter what SSD i get?
<heyyaanther1234> will ubuntu work with ti
<superkuh> Oh, perl requires...
<superkuh> Yeah, I used some non-standard modules. Nevermind, ntzrmtthihu777.
<superkuh> I do appreciate the help regardless.
<superkuh> I was just confused about nautilus though.
<superkuh> I'll try it myself when I'm upgraded.
<ntzrmtthihu777>  superkuh what you want still exists.
<y2j> _cronus_: how come 12.10 has problems that 12.04 didnt
<y2j> confusing
<y2j> its not a beta
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you want it to be like lucid was install gnome-panel
<k1l_> y2j: it uses another kernel and other driver and program versions. so there might be some problems that wasnt there on 12.04. but that is not a genereal issue
<MoPac> GOAL: I want to mount some encfs volumes at startup and then be able to manage them with Cryptkeeper. PROBLEM: (a) if I mount using encfs command, Cryptkeeper doesn't recognize them, even if the volume info is identical to info in the GUI's favories.  (b) I don't know if/how I can write a script to tell Cryptkeeper to do something rather than "encfs".
<ntzrmtthihu777> superkuh: brb, gotta eat
<y2j> kll_: cheers for the clear up
<_cronus_> y2j, doesnt the procedure i described work on 12.10?
<_cronus_> y2j, (just curious - i haven't used it)
<DexterityFlux> hey guys when i'm installing should I check the download updates while installing? and third party software?
<k1l_> DexterityFlux: yep
<sam113101> DexterityFlux: it's your choice man… that's why you can check/uncheck them
<DexterityFlux> okay.. just wanted to see if maybe you guys thought i should do different
<samurai> hello . today i install something that i dont know . after that my unity-panel-service seems have huge memory leak , its start from 8mb and grow up to 500mb , i debug that and get this message every time memory grow up : unity <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: No such interface `org.ayatana.bamf.view' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application1535414570 , what is that mean ?
<DexterityFlux> thanks :)
<sam113101> I didn't because I wanted to do it after the installation was over
<DexterityFlux> so now I click Install Ubuntu alongside them?
<DexterityFlux> if i want it to install with windows?
<DexterityFlux> didn't that option before.. weird
<DexterityFlux> but i assume yes?
<sam113101> I do it manually, personaly
<DexterityFlux> so I should click something else?
<DexterityFlux> last time I did that I didn't get a boot menu and the boot-repair software wasn't working
<DexterityFlux> i guess its just based on my personal opinion.. im an epic linux noob that's why im asking so many questions
<sam113101> I'd be afraid that it would do some partitioning that I didn't like, that's why I always do it manually
<sam113101> I suggest you do it manually too, it's not that hard
<DexterityFlux> is it easy to change it?
<sam113101> what do you mean?
<DexterityFlux> if it partitions something i don't like.. i click install along side.. i can't go back now so i was wondering if I could change it if i didn't like it..
<DexterityFlux> don't understand this stuff like dev and mapper and stuff
<DexterityFlux> thats why i did it the automatic way
<sam113101> oh it would probably show you what it would look like before applying the changes
<sam113101> but as I said, never done it this way
<abracadabra> how can i change the location of the .Xauthority file?
<DexterityFlux> thanks for the help people
<abracadabra> maybe i should rephrase
<vite-away> How do I know what ftp server I have installed on my server hehe
<abracadabra> how do i modify the XAUTHORITY variable to point to a different file so that X uses that instead of $(HOME)/.Xauthority
<ntzrmtthihu777> abracadabra: to what purpose
<curtism> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop. I have already created the partitions I want to use, but the installer does not see them in its partition setup thing. Help?
<abracadabra> ntzrmtthihu777 the filesystem is corrupt
<abracadabra> the .Xauthority file is corrupt and i cannot delete it
<abracadabra> fsck is not helping
<ntzrmtthihu777> abracadabra: sounds like you have a bigger problem on your hands. why don't you work at fixing the fs first, treat the disease rather than the system.
<abracadabra> just want it up and running tonight until i can get over there tomorrow and replace the drive
<abracadabra> yes.. the drive will be replaced tomorrow.. not local to the machine right now.. only have ssh access
<joshua1983> hi, some person can talk spanish?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !es | joshua1983
<ubottu> joshua1983: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ev0lve> abracadabra: SATA drive?
<delkin> Hi everyone! Is there any way to avoid grub from blocking during boot? I put the timeout to 0, and I can see that there is no countdown, but still it gets stuck. I still have to press ENTER to choose the default kernel. How can I make sure that this wont happen again? Any idea?
<abracadabra> ev0lve it's a usb thumb drive
<ev0lve> abracadabra: does it work on any other system?
<abracadabra> what?
<abracadabra> the thumb drive?
<ev0lve> abracadabra: yes
<abracadabra> it's corrupt
<ev0lve> abracadabra: obviously :)
<abracadabra> the .Xauthority file is corrupt
<abracadabra> x won't start
<curtism> The Ubuntu Installer isn't seeing the partitions I want to use when I select "something else" for where to install
<abracadabra> i just want to change XUATHORITY environment variable before x starts
<ev0lve> abracadabra: have you tried dosfsck -av on the flash?
<abracadabra> can i fsck a partition that's currently mounted and being used?
<ntzrmtthihu777> abracadabra: no
<ev0lve> abracadabra: nope :/
<abracadabra> k.. so back to trying to set that XAUTHORITY variable so that on startup X looks elsewhere
<ev0lve> abracadabra: if you cannot mount the device and fsck or dosfsck you may need to seek a new USB device.
<abracadabra> not really worried about fixing the filesystem at this point
<ev0lve> abracadabra: you might not be able to set this on a corrupted drive, usually will mount as a ro filesystem.
<MoPac> GOAL: I want to mount some encfs volumes at startup and then be able to manage them with Cryptkeeper. PROBLEM: (a) if I mount using encfs command, Cryptkeeper doesn't recognize them, even if the volume info is identical to info in the GUI's favories.  (b) I don't know if/how I can write a script to tell Cryptkeeper to do something rather than "encfs".
<abracadabra> i'm going to eventually trash the usb and replace with a new one..
<curtism> The Ubuntu Installer isn't seeing the partitions I want to use when I select "something else" for where to install...
<sam113101> are you putting /home on a usb thumb drive?
<sam113101> curtism: what do you mean?
<curtism> sam113101: I have created a partition on sda and one on sdb that I want to use as / and /home, but neither of these show up in the installer
<abracadabra> me sam113101?
<sam113101> abracadabra: yes
<abracadabra> yes.. home is on usb
<abracadabra> machine runs off a usb stick
<mr_sausage_fngrs> Hello all. Does enyone know why the disk geometry reported by the kernel would be different to that reported by windows for on the same machine?
<sam113101> curtism: I suggest you use the manual partition if you aren't already
<curtism> sam113101: I'm selecting "Something else" when it asks me where I want to install Ubuntu, but the only thing that it lists after that is the Live USB I'm running it off of
<mr_sausage_fngrs> the key is that ubuntu reports 512 byte logical sectors but windows reports 1024
<sam113101> curtism: can you take a screenshot?
<sam113101> does fdisk -l list it?
<xico> can anyone help me running blurays BD+protected in ubuntu?
<Guest28278> Ку ку
<curtism> sam113101: Sorry, how does fdisk -l work?
<Guest28278> Тут есть кто из россии?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ru | Guest28278
<ubottu> Guest28278: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<curtism> sam113101: http://i.imgur.com/HH13YpP.png
<spacebarbarian> when does netwokring service update resolv conf ?
<sam113101> weird, what happens if you go back and select that option again?
<bekks> spacebarbarian: When the connection is established.
<curtism> sam113101: I've tried a number of times, and I've also quit the installer completely and tried again
<curtism> sam113101: I'm going to reboot the live usb and see if that help
<spacebarbarian> bekks, for some reason the DNS servers entered in my resolv.conf by openvpn are sticking around causing my DNS requests to fail after the vpn disconnects
<sam113101> yeah, also it weirds that it lets you select sda for the boot loader but doesn't list it above
<sam113101> it's*
<curtism> sam113101: Yeah, it also doesn't list sdb for the bootloader
<sam113101> curtism: what are they? sda, sdb and sdc?
<curtism> sam113101: sda is a 32GB SSD, sdb is a 500GB HDD, sdc is the live usb
<LOLOLOLOL> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<sam113101> curtism: ok
<curtism> sam113101: Rebooted the live USB, still the same thing
<jirido> Hi. i'v screwed up my font settings fiddling with dual view's and so on and now to get things right i wonder what the right dpi settings are..? both the ones in xorg.conf and the ones set with xrandr.. Thanks
<curtism> sam113101: What fdisk command did you want me to run?
<sam113101> fdisk -l
<sam113101> run it as root
<OPnhf5> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<OPnhf5> sorry i accidently clicked out
<OPnhf5> Hello
<OPnhf5> ?
<Aikar> anyone know of a ppa for maven that has 3.0.5? or why hasnt the 12.04 repo got 3.0.5 since its a security update yet?
<Aikar> 12.10*
<sam113101> OPnhf5: have you tried it again? are you sure sda was your main drive?
<OPnhf5> I honestly do noy know what you mean, i did install alongside Windows 7
<curtism> sam113101: https://www.refheap.com/paste/12308
<curtism> sam113101: sda2 is what I want to use for / and sdb5 for /home
<OPnhf5> This is the second time its happened
<OPnhf5> I have options to choose a different device to install boot loader on.
<OPnhf5> ...
<selena2013> hi
#ubuntu 2013-03-09
 * OPnhf5 slaps selena2013 around a bit with a large trout
<Sneglen> Hello. I would like to rename my network interface from p3p1 to eth0, but I am unable to find a way to do such.
<mr_sausage_fngrs> can anyone help me find out why ubuntu cannot see my windows partition?
<maveas> Sneglen: DUDE
<Sneglen> the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file only contains the wlan0
<maveas> Sneglen: Smut ind i /etc/network/interfaces ;)
<OPnhf5> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<Sneglen> Hm
<leptone> whats the command for showing your drives and partitions?
<GhostLogic> Why do you need to reassign an interface id?
<OPnhf5> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<Sneglen> maveas: der er to filer; interfaces og interfaces.bak-0 - kun den sidste har ikke kommenteret navn. ændrer den lige og genstarter.
 * OPnhf5 slaps Sneglen around a bit with a large trout
<OPnhf5> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<Sneglen> maveas: ingen ændring.
<OPnhf5> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<OPnhf5> I was installing Ubuntu (desktop version) and i got this error: "unable to install Grub in /dev/sda" so i clicked okay and now it is saying "boot loader installer failed" Can anyone please help me? Been trying to figure this out for hours. Thanks in advance!
<FloodBot1> OPnhf5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GhostLogic> Your master boot record is hosed, Op. You'll have to reinstall.
<GhostLogic> From scratch. :)
<selena2013> which image ?
<selena2013> make sure you installing right ISO
<curtism> sam113101: Any ideas?
<OPnhf5> reinstall what ?
<maveas> Sneglen: Jeg er lidt rusten. Har du network manager installeret?
<OPnhf5> and thank you for answering
<GhostLogic> Your operating system.
<OPnhf5> I have tried that already Ghost and i got the same error.
<OPnhf5> :(
<Sneglen> maveas: ja, det har jeg. har brugt sidste MinimalCD af ubuntu og valgt XFCE.
<GhostLogic> You went into drive partition and deleted the partition table?
<_cronus_> curtism, any chance you have some sort of raid option in your bios?
<OPnhf5> No i just did the install along Windows 7.
<curtism> _cronus_: Ooooooh yeah this laptop came with W7 with some sort of RAID setup
<GhostLogic> Oh. Well get rid of Windows and you'll be fine. Just install linux. :P
<mr_sausage_fngrs> can anyone help me find out why ubuntu cannot see my windows partition?
<OPnhf5> No i'm trying to dual boot operating sytems because i have many programs on Windows.
<OPnhf5> D:
<maveas> Sneglen: Der stod ikke p3p1 i interfaces ?
<GhostLogic> If the live cd won't install grub, you cannot proceed with dual boot options. Sorry.
<maveas> Sneglen: Hvis ikke, så mener jeg den må stå i /etc/NetworkManager/enelleranden.conf
<Sneglen> maveas: Jo, men kun i .bak-0 filen.
<OPnhf5> Is there a specific reason why i cannot install the live cd though? It seems to work for everyone else...
<_cronus_> curtism, there is a command that removes the raid header from the disk, i think it is dmsetup clear /dev/sdx, but i am not sure
<GhostLogic> You could search google for a risky solution and hose your machine though.
<maveas> Sneglen: Er det kun lo der er tilbage i interfaces?
<curtism> _cronus_: Well I'm trying not to mess with that, I'm trying to dual boot
<_cronus_> curtism, there should be a boot option as well to disable dmraid
<BroBert> hey guys im having some trouble here
<OPnhf5> What does hosing a machine do
<BroBert> i registered for the ubuntu software center
<OPnhf5> ?
 * OPnhf5 slaps BroBert around a bit with a large trout
<BroBert> and clicked the link to confirm my email
 * OPnhf5 slaps BroBert around a bit with a large trout
<_cronus_> curtism, nodmraid most likely
<BroBert> but i closed the thing where your supposed to put a key around
<BroBert> err enter the key
<Sneglen> maveas: Ja. Der er loopback interface, og primary network interface. primary network interface er udkommenteret med #NetworkManager#auto p3p1 og en anden linje der ligner.
<BroBert> anyway, now i cant log in or confirm my account or anything
<BroBert> what do i do?
<curtism> _cronus_: I'll try that
<maveas> Kan du så ikke bare slette p3p1 fra NetworkManagers conf og opret den i interfaces+ Du kan vel også omdøbe den i NetworkManager
<GhostLogic> OPnhf5, it means if you try to force it to install, you'll probably lose access to your windows environment.
<GhostLogic> It means stop now before you do something stupid.
<OPnhf5> Thank you.
<maveas> Sneglen: ^
 * OPnhf5 slaps GhostLogic around a bit with a large trout
<maveas> Sneglen: Og /etc/networkmanager/system-connections/
<OPnhf5> lolz
 * OPnhf5 slaps OPnhf5 around a bit with a large trout
 * OPnhf5 slaps OPnhf5 around a bit with a large trout
<Sneglen> maveas: NetworkManager.conf i /etc/NetworkManager refererer ingen interfaces.. Jeg vil fjerne kommentarer fra interfaces og se hvad der sker.
<FloodBot1> OPnhf5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * OPnhf5 slaps OPnhf5 around a bit with a large trout
<maveas> Sneglen: SÃ¥ ligger den muligvis i din hjemmemappe :)
<Sneglen> maveas: system-connections indeholder hellere ingen referencer til interfaces.
<curtism> _cronus_: That changed nothing :\
<sam113101> curtism: I queried you if you haven't seen
<maveas> Sneglen: Men det kan godt være du ikke skal ændre det.
<curtism> Well that's annoying...
<sam113101> wat?
<Sneglen> maveas: Nu må vi se hvor galt det kan gå.. :p
<Sneglen> maveas: Jeg skal ændre det for at jeg kan aktivere MatLab.
<MoPac> Goal: I want to mount some encfs volumes at startup and then be able to manage them with Cryptkeeper. Problem: (a) if I mount using encfs command, Cryptkeeper doesn't recognize them, even if the volume info is identical to info in the GUI's favories.  (b) I don't know if/how I can write a script to tell Cryptkeeper to do something rather than "encfs".
<dlentz> i love IRC
<BroBert> somebody gone help me?
<maveas> Sneglen: Du skal nok kigge på udev i stedet
<MonkeyDust> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<maveas> Sneglen: Tror ikke den vil genkende eth0 alligevel.
<maveas> MonkeyDust: Dude.. We are not talking about you anyways
<maveas> MonkeyDust: It's danish. Go translate.google.com if you worry.. lol
<Sneglen> maveas: Problemet er beskrevet her: http://www.mathworks.se/support/solutions/en/data/1-661QJD/index.html?solution=1-661QJD Men i udev-filen er der ingen p3p1 referencer, kun til wlan0
<Aphasia> Sneglen: jeg har p3p1 jeg og
<BroBert> wir mussen die juden ausrotten de norde amerika
<jose106> this forum is for any language, not just engñish
<Aphasia> skjønner ikke hvorfor
<curtism> _cronus_: So... I really don't know what the RAID setup is like on this
<Aphasia> jose106: engñish?
<BroBert> spanglish?
<jose106> Aphasia, lol
<Aphasia> BroBert: Stay ontopic
<jose106> wrong keyboard
<BroBert> im trying to get help
<mr_sausage_fngrs> does anyone speak kernel dmesg here?
<maveas> Sneglen: Weird
<Sneglen> maveas: Bestemt!
<Sneglen> Aphasia: hvordan ser din /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ud?
<_cronus_> curtism, are you currently using raid?
<maveas> Sneglen: Kan du ikke bare bruge min og tilpasse den? SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="90:2b:34:52:e9:fe", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<Sneglen> maveas: At fjærne kommentarer i interfaces var en dårlig idé..
<_cronus_> curtism, i mean on windows
<Sneglen> maveas: Jo, det vil jeg nok forsøge.
<maveas> Sneglen: Du skal selvfølgelig lige finde dit device id
<MonkeyDust> Sneglen  maveas type /join #ubuntu-dk
<Aphasia> Sneglen: # PCI device 0x168c:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0 (ath9k)
<Aphasia> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="50:b7:c3:59:1f:80", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<curtism> _cronus_: It's the Windows install that came on the laptop... I'm not sure how to check RAID configuration on w7
<doomlord> does ubuntu run on chomebook pixel
<root^> root# sudo rm -rf somethingimportanthere
<maveas> MonkeyDust: I'm there already..
<root^> is it root@ or root#
<MonkeyDust> maveas  the purpose of the channel is, that everyone can learn from each other
<curtism> _cronus_: It came with an 8GB partition on the SSD that seems to be part of a RAID configuration, but I don't know how to check the config in windows
<alphabeta8> can anyone explain to me how to revoke my public gpg key? I only get errors
<BroBert> someone help me
<_cronus_> curtism, i don't know either
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maveas> MonkeyDust: Okey.. We are unsure why Sneglen's interface is named p3p1 and not eth0. The interface MUST be named ethX because of MatLab
<_cronus_> curtism, maybe someone here could tell
<lb27> BroBert: can you try confirming it again?
<BroBert> sure
<Sneglen> maveas MonkeyDust: I am currently manually adding a line to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules for eth0 as it only has wlan0. http://www.mathworks.se/support/solutions/en/data/1-661QJD/index.html?solution=1-661QJD
<BroBert> There's no page with this address in the Ubuntu Single Sign On service. Check that you entered the address correctly and try again.
<BroBert> (Error ID: 2625carambolaubuntu1)
<BroBert> lb27, ^
<BroBert> yall are no help at all
<root^> whats better out of mac linux and windows millenium
<curtism> root^: ME
<maveas> Sneglen: Did it do the trick?
<curtism> _cronus_: Can you give me an idea of how the RAID stuff would be affecting the installer?
<dr_willis> WindowsME is  basically  dead.. so its sort of a silly question. ;)
<dr_willis> Not really a ubuntu support question either.
<Korejora> so, the internet is giving me really conflicting answers on how big to make a swap partition, everything from "you don't need one" to "twice your ram". twice my ram seems really excessive though. can someone give me a more definitive answer? :\
<bekks> Korejora: Once your RAM plus 100M.
<dr_willis> Korejora:  if you are using suspend/hibernate you want it to  be ram + a little more
<Sneglen> maveas: Rebooting now to see how it fares. Doubt it though :p
<MonkeyDust> Korejora  twice your ram, if you intend to hibernate/suspend a lot
<sam113101> use a swap file instead
<dr_willis> Korejora:  years ago when 1gb of ram was a lot.. twice ram was common
<Korejora> I've never used suspend/hibernate in the history of my computer
<dr_willis> Korejora:  then you  dont need that much.
<Sneglen> maveas: Hm. ifconfig reports eth0 now
<Korejora> I have 16gb ram but my HD is only like 240gb so 16-32gb would be a significant chunk of that :(
<Sneglen> maveas: I'll attempt to install MatLab again then :)
<dr_willis> it put on a 2gb swap then and leave it at that.
<maveas> Sneglen: Wuhuu
<Sneglen> maveas: Tak for hjælp :)
<kostkon> Korejora, twice the amount of ram for <= 4gb, equal+1 for > 4gb?
<Sneglen> maveas: Nu må vi se om det virker.
<dr_willis> my swap is on a seperate  normal sata drive. not a sdd one.
<Korejora> oh, can you put your swap on a seperate drive?
<Korejora> separate*
<bekks> Korejora: Sure.
<maveas> Sneglen: Hjælp og hjælp. I was randomly guessing :P
<BroBert> hey
<BroBert> now wtf
<BroBert> u guys are sposed to help according to the canonical site
<bekks> BroBert: And you are supposed to watch your language please.
<BroBert> i registered my sso account
<MonkeyDust> BroBert  we do, if we know the answer
<BroBert> verified the email
<lb27> BroBert: never had to sign up for software before, sounds like that doesn't respect your freedoms
<BroBert> but i closed the verify code window in the ubuntu software center b4 i could enter it
<BroBert> now i cant log in, verify, or reset my password
<BroBert> what do i do?
<BroBert> lb27, its the single sign on account, i registered for it to review an app in the software center
<CallingPanther> I installed Dancer-IRCD and am having an issue with my self getting OP
<maveas> BroBert: Contact Canonical
<BroBert> i dnt know how
<BroBert> i hit the support thing
<BroBert> andit said someone would contact me shortly?
<BroBert> how the fuck is that possible?
<BroBert> i didnt give an email or anything?
<bekks> BroBert: By email.
<BroBert> how? i didnt give one?
<bekks> BroBert: How did you register then?
<BroBert> with my email?
<BroBert> but im not logged in?
<BroBert> so what are they reading my cookies?
<maveas> BroBert: Session ;)
<BroBert> im in ubuntu yes
<BroBert> so how are they gonna contact me then?
<maveas> BroBert: Session ID in cookie send to the server which keps session state (including mail? ;)
<BroBert> because i did this yesterday and have no response yet
<franl> BroBert, can you re-register?
<BroBert> maveas, but i dnt have my email set up on the computer
<maveas> BroBert: We do not have anything to do with SSO
<BroBert> franl, no it wont let me
<BroBert> it says my emails taken
<bekks> BroBert: You send your email ... do you really expect they dont know it, after receiving it?
<maveas> BroBert: Oh, didn't you fill out form at a website or did I miss something?
<dr_willis> on several different drives if you wanted
<BroBert> no u dnt understand
<BroBert> i filled it out in software cetner
<Korejora> so as for the actual ubuntu install, does it need more than ~10gb? mine has never gone over ~7-8, but I don't really want to reallocate the partition after installing, because that's a huge pain
<BroBert> then i went to the site where you log in
<_cronus_> curtism, basically the problem is that although fdisk and gparted does not understand the presence of softraid, the installer and the disk utility do
<BroBert> after clicking the verify link in my email
<bekks> BroBert: Then you submitted the form. You email address was submitted.
<BroBert> then i tried to log in and it wouldnt let me
<BroBert> and low and behold i realizes i closed the verify window
<BroBert> bekks, what part of i wasnt logged in when I hit the support button?
<kostkon> BroBert, have you tried to login on another ubuntu website with that account, e.g. ubuntu one?
<BroBert> is so hard to understand?
<BroBert> kostkon, yesit saysi t cannot authenticate
<kostkon> BroBert, ok :/
<maveas> BroBert: Well.. these channel on IRC are often refered to as community help which means that we don't have access to canonicals infrastructure so we really can't help you with their SSO service
<BroBert> so what do i do?
<bekks> BroBert: Not for me. But maybe you want to accept the answers of others, since I wont bother with your issue anymore.
<Sneglen> maveas: Det virket sgu. MATLAB er nu aktiveret. Tak for hjælp :)
<_cronus_> curtism, so even if you create a partition with gparted installer won't see it because of some metadata on the disk.
<maveas> Sneglen: Sweet dude :D
<maveas> channels*
<BroBert> bekks, i didnt mean to be insulting, its just 3 of u answering me at once dude XD
<_cronus_> curtism, unfortunatelly i don't know any details.
<kostkon> BroBert, tried the forgot my password option? just saying. at least, that should be your last resort
<BroBert> and u all keep thuinking it knows my email
<BroBert> it cant possibly
<maveas> BroBert: DUDE
<maveas> BroBert: 1. You SIGNED up..
<BroBert> ya i tried that and it says it sent it, but i havent gotten it
<franl> BroBert, if you click the link in the email they sent you, then it knows your email.
<maveas> BroBert: 2. Something went wrong
<BroBert> no no no
<maveas> BroBert: 3. But the server still know your mail by the session
<Linch> Hi all!
<lb27> Linch: hey
<BroBert> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<BroBert> go here
<BroBert> hit sign up
<BroBert> low right corner
<maveas> BroBert: I'm already signed ;)
<BroBert> hit login support
<BroBert> looking for suport wiht logging in... submit
<BroBert> "Thank you for your interest in Canonical Global Support Services.
<BroBert> A member of the Global Support Services team will be in touch shortly to discuss your needs.
<BroBert> In the mean time, here are some links you may find useful:"
<BroBert> maveas, see what i meant now?
<BroBert> it shouldnt know who to contact
<Linch> What are discussing?
<maveas> BroBert: Lol, yeah okey.. That's weird
<franl> BroBert, but is there a help link available if you click the link in the email they sent you?  If so, that help link _does_ know your email.
<maveas> BroBert: Sorry dude :P
<maveas> BroBert: But you need to take it to Canonical directly. You wont get any help here..
<leptone> im seeing huge cpu usage 100-300% when running minecraft on 12.04 with open jdk or sun. can anyone help?
<maveas> BroBert: Unless someone from Canonical etc. is online?
<kostkon> BroBert, actually, there is an ubuntu one subforum on the forums, you could also try asking there
<BroBert> let me see
<BroBert> maveas, its ok bro <3
<BroBert> kostkon, thats what i think ill try doing
<franl> BroBert, you can also sign up with another email address, and ask them to release your original email address because of the snafu.
<kostkon> BroBert, yeah, at least give it a try
<BroBert> i tried it with my email link as well, just to see if i can get a response
<BroBert> but im gone go ahead and try to post on the forums as well
<BroBert> anyway thanks for the assistance anyway guys
<franl> And if all else fails, ask for your money back.  Wait, what?
<CallingPanther> anyone know about Dancer-IRCD?
<dr_willis> Its an irc server. ;)
<CallingPanther> I am haveing an issue
<CallingPanther> i can't get ops for some reason
<CMaster> Peace Peace all
<BroBert> hey
<BroBert> omg u guys
<BroBert> i figured out what i did
<BroBert> "If you don't know what this is about, then someone has probably entered your email address by mistake. Sorry about that.
<BroBert> If you wish to report this email being incorrectly used, please click the following link:
<BroBert>  
<BroBert> https://login.ubuntu.com/invalidate-email/6MDWRQ/robertbcolton@hotmail.com"
<FloodBot1> BroBert: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BroBert> i clicked that link thinking it was a verify link
<BroBert> kostkon, ^ franl ^
<kostkon> BroBert, :)
<BroBert> now when i try to reset the password it says error the emails in invalidate
<BroBert> so now ho w would i go about getting this undone?
<maveas> BroBert: Register again?
<BroBert> maveas, wont let me, email is invalidated
<franl> Use a different email address.
<maveas> BroBert: Doh, ofc. I'm really tired. Shouldn't be trying to help ppl at this time. :P Good luck with it
<BroBert> i suppose thats ok
<BroBert> i planon switching from hotmail anyway
<BroBert> cause their like breaking it appart and it looks all metro now
<BroBert> its complete shit
<BroBert> no more skydrive or anything
<mandoguit> !did not work
<ubottu> mandoguit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subcool> histo, you around?
<sam113101> not sure I understand the behavior of nautilus concerning thumbnails… in some directories it creates them
<sam113101> but not in all of them
<CallingPanther> Never mind I restarted it and now it works
<joshlegs> the crap?
<joshlegs> Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-women (You are banned)
<joshlegs> what's the deal with that shit?
<sam113101> oh, there's a channel for women?
<joshlegs> yeah
<sam113101> awesome
<joshlegs> and i got banned, even after celebrating international women's day
<joshlegs> the fuck?
<Guest29222> where would be a sensible place to run a setxkbmap script?
<sam113101> you might want to change your nick for joshialegs? I don't know
<joshlegs> sam113101: but why would they allow only women there
<joshlegs> that's stupid.
<sam113101> I don't know if they do
<joshlegs> we should ban all women from using ubuntu i say
<joshlegs> because they're apparently technology retarded
<Guest29222> they should try fedora
<sam113101> where's the channel?
<tgm4883> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<sam113101> is it on freenode?
<sam113101> oh wait
<sam113101> nvm
<sam113101> I'm
<sam113101> there
<sam113101> can someone help me fix the thumbnails in nautilus?
<selena2013> yea
<nashant> Hey guys. How would I go about replacing all ( for [ and all ) for ] in a list of subdirectories?
<selena2013> whats thumbnails ?
<nashant> well, not ALL
<sacramento> #ubuntuscbr
<nashant> but only those matching /(\d\d\d\d)/
<joshlegs> nashant: mv?
<joshlegs> i'd make a script to list all the directories so you can double check them, then make a script to mv them all
<sam113101> mix of find and mv I guess?
<sam113101> selena2013: the little pictures in place of icons, in a directory listing
<nashant> joshlegs: Well yeah, that's the idea, but I don't know how to do it
<joshlegs> i'd do what sam113101 said
<joshlegs> just a matter of learning some basic bash
<joshlegs> then putting it in a script. not too hard
<sam113101> I think even a one-liner could do it
<sam113101> nashant: a "list" of subdirectories?
<nashant> so it's a case of listing all subdirectories, searching each directory name for /(\d\d\d\d)/, extracting the \d\d\d\d and the part before into different variables, then moving to $a[$b]
<sam113101> nashant: can you please pastebin the output of tree -d /path/to/the/directory?
<sam113101> also an example of what you want
<dr_willis> watch  out for spaces in the  names. ;)
<dr_willis> learned  that the  hard way  once.
<hue_man_>  /list
<dr_willis> ive done similer tasks in  a simi--automated way with the qmv command nashant .
<jrib> nashant: use "rename"?
<nashant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597623/
<dr_willis> nashant:  is this going to be a one time task? or somthing you do every day?
<nashant> It's that, but for about 600 albums
<nashant> One time task
<dr_willis> all recursive directories in the whole tree correct?
<nashant> yup
<robbbbbbbbbbbb> hey steffi
<nashant> They're currently in Artist/Album (Year)/
<dr_willis> wouldent it be best to use some actual id3 tager tool to put the correct info in the mp3 files/ ;)  or are you  only  wanting to rename the directories?
<dr_willis> You  want to keep the  year but lose the ()  or lose the year also?
<nashant> no, they're in Artist/Artist - Album (Year)/
<nashant> I want Artist/Artist - Album [Year]/
<nashant> Well yeah, I do need to tag them properly
<nashant> I thought headphones would do that, but it bloody hasn't
<leptone> please help http://pastebin.com/WjLzDVHM
<dr_willis> theres plenty of other mp3/id3 tagger tools in the repos...
<dr_willis> you  just want to change () into []
<nashant> Just want to change the () to []
<dr_willis> im not sure if qmv does recursively.. it might  be able to. ;)  its a bit of a unusual command. it puts all the files/names in a text file you edit with an editor, save, exxit.. it does the renameing
<dr_willis> i use it all the time. just a simple search/replace all in the text editor to change all the 9 to [ and ) to ]
<SloarisBoy> there is this python plugin called beets that really rocks for tagging/organizing libraries
<SloarisBoy> i actually only use that to import into my ~/Music and it's been spot on each time - always turns out properly in my players droid/itunes/whatever
<dr_willis> i dont really see the point in having the year after the  album name. ;)
 * dr_willis jamms to Kenny G.
<SloarisBoy> it's generally somewhere in the tags right?
<SloarisBoy> release year or w/e
<nashant> Yeah, but it makes life easier when I need to rebuild my headphones database
<SloarisBoy> http://beets.radbox.org/
<dr_willis> i finally found my old box of cds - i ripped them all to mp3 like 10 yrs ago. ;)  may need to  rerip them all  in better quality.
<dr_willis> back  when 'music match jukebox' was the  hot app to  use.
<SloarisBoy> dr_willis: to what format did you do it to?
<dr_willis> bback  then it was basically  mp3 and thats it. ;p
<SloarisBoy> oh that was a while ago i wonder what lossless stuff they had available then
<SloarisBoy> ahh haha lol
<dr_willis> back  when it would take 30 min to rip a cd... or longer
<SloarisBoy> thats just rude
<dr_willis> i definatly rember being  amazed when my  'new' pc was able to rip/encode at the same time it would play.. and have the whole cd encoded/ripped befor  it  was  even done playing all the songs at the same time..  ;)
<dr_willis> and getting some 'new' music cd's  that came with mp3 files allready on them as a bonus data track was  fantastic. ;)
<shann> hi
<shann> i found little bug in Raring
<bekks> shann: Then submit a bug or refer to #ubuntu+1 please
<shann> ok i join it
<nashant> right, All albums are in one directory now
<nashant> Now it's just a case of replacing all () with []
<jabulmer12> hello, looking for a little help with my nexus 7
<jabulmer12> is any one around and willing to help?
<dr_willis> theres the #Ubuntu-arm   and tablet channels normally for that jabulmer12
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<jabulmer12> im in there too but no ones around :/
<naildeca> #ubuntu+1
<lunux-user> hey
<dr_willis> hello
<dr_willis> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lunux-user> whats up?
<dr_willis> im amazed at the innovative name for 'ubuntu-touch'  ;)
<Grimhound> How did Xubuntu turn into a heavier O/S than Windows 7?
<luck> ls
<dr_willis> xubuntu uses  a lot of the gnome stuff.
<dr_willis> its been  gaining weight for some time now.
<Grimhound> I ask that honestly. Xubuntu is heavier and less weildy than Windows 7. It's pathetic.
<lunux-user> Its open source n its for free
<Grimhound> I can barely do anything.
<dr_willis> Benchmarks needed...
<dr_willis> Then again. if you wnat a light  desktop. Lubuntu  is the way to go.
<lunux-user> wine suck
<Grimhound> A Compaq Presario C712nr laptop.
<Grimhound> Something old as dirt
<lunux-user> i cant play n install some games using wine
<dr_willis> Lubuntu may  definatly be a better choice then
<dr_willis> lunux-user:  theres no guarentees that wine will work.. but it doerrs work with a great many apps and games
<dr_willis> !appdb | lunux-user
<Grimhound> I mean, I own Windows 7
<ubottu> lunux-user: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<GarySeven> Hello, all
<sam113101> how do I pin something to the launch bar?
<dr_willis> sam113101:  normally  you right click and it has a pin item
<sam113101> yes but it doesn't seem to work with sublime text
<lunux-user> im using ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> sam113101: you can also drag it from the dash
<dr_willis> sublime text editor seems to cause a lot of issues.. You  may  want to check  their forums.
<lunux-user> whAts ur versions ppl ?
<GarySeven> I'm looking to get a more modern laptop for 12.10 than my current HP EliteBook 6930p. Anyone have a preference/experience with HP or Dell and Ubuntu?
<Grimhound> I remember when Ubuntu was as light as Windows XP
<dr_willis> could be due to  sublime not having a standard/default/included sublime.desktop file for a launcher
<Grimhound> Long, long ago
<wad> Does ubuntu come with a program for flipping through a bunch of digital photos?
<GarySeven> Wad: try Shotwell
<wad> ok
<lunux-user> BACKTRACK 5 awesomeeeeeeeeee
<sam113101> maybe I could create one?
<dr_willis> GarySeven:  you may want to look ito the  companies like system76 also.
<xangua> lunux-user: if you don't have a support issue you can just keep quiet ;)
<GarySeven> I did, thanks. One small issue: I want a backlit keyboard for less than the $1500 of the top of the line model
<dr_willis> sam113101:  thats a common faq about that editor i  see asked a lot in here..  if enough people complain on the sublime forums/support - they  might start including one.
<lunux-user> free internet on linux ? im tired of paying bills
<sam113101> dr_willis: maybe I create mine and suggest them
<dr_willis> GarySeven:  i dont really  see the point in $1000+ laptops these days..   i normally get one in the $700 range.. then  a year or so  later get a nother for $700 thats got better specs then the $1500 one...
<sam113101> any doc on how to create them?
<dr_willis> sam113101:  ive seen at least 5 or 6 people  doing  the same task  over the  last month.
<dr_willis> copy/edit the gedit.desktop  file for  an example
<GarySeven> I agree, Dr. Thanks for the perspective!
<Tuxiscool> Hi. I just installed the latest ubuntu version, and have noticed that firefox will often ask if I want to install things to make some website experiences more convenient... where can I go to find documentation on how to make one of these 'conveniences' for my own application?
<raccarti> Where did ntfsprogs do in raring? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ntfsprogs shows up right up to quantal then it disappears
<linuxer3254> so, if root can change user's passwd, but user can't change own passwd, anyone know where the problem likely lies?
<raccarti> *did ntfsprogs go in ...
<Grimhound> If I had a genie that offered me 3 wishes, one would be for perfect Linux drivers.
<dr_willis> i  imagine its been asked on askubuntu.com  also. i really dont see the point in useing sublime.. it seems to  be problematic.
<Grimhound> Alternatively, a perfect operating system.
<dr_willis> raccarti:  #ubuntu+1 for raring.
<raccarti> okay
<dr_willis> raccarti:  and  it  may  have been merged into the ntfs-3g utilities packages
<linuxer3254> anyone ... ? this seems like it should be an easy problem for someone knowledgeable ...
<Tuxiscool> Never mind... found http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/webapps/
<dr_willis> webapps is a neat idea.. that dosent seem to work well.
<trism> linuxer3254: which passwd; and: ls -l /usr/bin/passwd;
<linuxer3254> trism: users can run passwd, and it will authenticate their current one and offer to change their new one, but then it gives a "token manipulation error" and says the password is unchanged
<OIS> hi! Got Ubuntu 12.10. Moved firefox from one workspace to another. Now all windows open small and I can't maximize them
<OIS> don't have numpad on this machine
<linuxer3254> trism: have tried passwords that are ultra random and complicated, so I don't think it's a pw quality issue
<OIS> How do I maximize a window/program?
<dr_willis> linuxer3254:  seen that if the  / fs is mounted read only.  or  the  file  is  currupted
<dr_willis> OIS:  double click  the title bar is one way
<dr_willis> drag to the top  of  the screen is aother way
<lawdy`> khaytsus and ports are going to troll u
<OIS> dr_willis, doesn't work and doesn't work :(
<dr_willis> what desktop are you  using?
<dr_willis> doble click is fairly  standard in most all of them
<linuxer3254> dr_willis: /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw)
<OIS> dr_willis, aspireone something
<lawdy`> Porkepix,
<linuxer3254> dr_willis: which file?
<trism> linuxer3254: that didn't answer either of my questions
<slide> Is there a way to force a nfs export to report itself as being a certain directory without it actually being at that location on the server?
<linuxer3254> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42840 Sep  6  2012 /usr/bin/passwd
<dr_willis> linuxer3254:  the passwd file in /etc/
<trism> linuxer3254: there's your problem right there
<linuxer3254> trism: yeah?
<trism> linuxer3254: it needs to be -rwsr-xr-x
<dr_willis> suid bit is missing.. wonder  how that happened
<linuxer3254> trism: dr_willis: ooh, cool ... how do I fix that ?
<jrib> linuxer3254: imo, the more important question is, how did it break?
<linuxer3254> dr_willis: I ran bastille hardening ... and then undid it ... perhaps that was it?
<dr_willis> bastille - egads. ;)
<dr_willis> i remember  that causing such issues.. like  6+ yrs ago when it was popular.
<ekoffel> Hey all
<ekoffel> Can i clone a diskless image to a hard drive?
<xyzone> diskless image?
<linuxer3254> trism: is it possible to summarize why /etc/passwd needs to be rwsr- ... ? I'm curious ...
<OIS> dr_willis, figured it out - ctrl + super + up arrow
<OIS> thanks anyway :)
<dr_willis> sounds like you got deeper issues OIS
<OIS> dr_willis, ?
<trism> linuxer3254: needs permission to write to /etc/shadow if you want to change your passwd as a normal user
<linuxer3254> k
<linuxer3254> trism: I see.
<dr_willis> OIS: when standard gui featurs like double clicking is not working.. you got somthing wonky
<Malsasa> Hello, anybody can help me in dependency tracking?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123602
<linuxer3254> trism: dr_willis: jrib: worked :)
<OIS> dr_willis, yeah windows don't have titlebars i seems
<maxped> is nfs supposed to be able to use symlinks? i seem to be having some issues in that department.
<OIS> but I had to disable a few things to make it work on this old machine, was really slow
<ekoffel> Xyzone pxe image
<dr_willis> OIS: that why then.. you got no compiz running.
<dr_willis> OIS:  try lubuntu on old hardware
<OIS> dr_willis, will look into it thanks. chose this version to test/use the hd full encryption
<linuxer3254> thanks all!
<OIS> dr_willis, what's the best way to install lubuntu from ubuntu?
<OIS> Ive always installed linux over windows... :P
<OIS> never mind I googled it ;)
<ekoffel> This is what tring to do is clonne diskless pxe image to a hdd and boot it is it possible?
<xyzone> yes, it is
<ekoffel> Is there a how to?
<lolcat89> Hi, I am doing UNIX homework on Ubuntu. How can I print to my usb printer via lpr ? Is this even possible?
<lolcat89> anyone :(
<ekoffel> Xyzone is there a how to guide to do it
<ekoffel> :-) ?
<xyzone> ekoffel, idk
<xyzone> but I've done it in the past
<ekoffel> Is it easy?
<ekoffel> Can you tell how?
<xyzone> ekoffel, I dont remember, but I did it with puppy linux
<ekoffel> I been searching google nothing oout there so i am thinking it can not be done
<SeldonH> bonsoie
<SeldonH> bonsoir
<lolcat89> how to I find out my printer name so I can print with the terminal via lpr -P <printername> filename
<hide_> anyone around
<hide_> need help
<hero100> ubuntu12.10 will automatically shutdown. both laptop and desktop. how can i figure out what's going wrong?
<hero100> after reboot, the system will become very slow
<ASmath> Greetings... Night..
<goddard> whats is a good read write speed for todays ssds ?
<ASmath> I have some trouble with a kernel actualization. My Kubuntu is crashed and do not start. Froze in the initial silver screen.. I'll really appreciate an suggest.
<hero100> my ubuntu crashed many times today
<hide_> I need help as well iam new to ubuntu i recently noticed my screen light diming down and ubuntu is lagging now my mouse froze too
<hero100> hide_: I have the problem yesterday
<hero100> can you boot another kernel?
<hide_> any idea how to fix it hero
<hero100> can you boot another kernel?
<hero100> then you can fix it
<hide_> me
<hide_> how do i do it
<hide_> iam new to this
<ASmath> hero100: I have a similar problem.. With me, does not work select another kernel..
<dr_willis> the grub menu has items to select older kernels
<hero100> choosing advanced something during the start up process
<hero100> ASmath: me too
<ASmath> hero100: Press shift in the time boot to load the grub..
<lolcat89> does anyone know how to print to a usb printer via the terminal? :(
<dr_willis> set it as the default printer. use the lpr command.. is one way
<ASmath> I have to reinstall my Kubuntu.. Probably..
<dr_willis> cups.org may have more docs on it
<hero100> hide_: it seems to be a failed update
<maxped> does nfs support symlinks? i seem to be having issues in that area
<hero100> here is my problem pci0000:00: >ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_ERROR), returned control mask: 0x1d. how can i figure out what's it mean
<dr_willis> maxped:  my guess would be it has differnt options on how to handle them. for various security reasons. I dont think you can link  outside the nfs share
<lolcat89> dr_willis so if I just set the name as "canon" and do lpr -Pcanon filename it should work?
<man>  - - 大家好
<ASmath> The O.S. alert to a new upgrade.. When I do the course" upgrade, my system crash... :| How understand it?? Embarasing..
<dr_willis> lolcat89:  if its set to be the default printer you wont even need to tell it a name.
<lolcat89> how do I set it to default sir?
<dr_willis> lolcat89:  cups config tools.. or web interface
<ASmath> dr_willis: How can I reconfigure my kernel later had upgraded?
<dr_willis> ASmath:  ive not needed to mess with the kernel since ive started using ubuntu.
<dr_willis> yyou  can edit the grub configs to select what default entry to use.. if thats what you  mean
<ASmath>  dr_willis I want to delete the one installed.. It crashed my O.S.
<dr_willis> you can uninstall kenrnels if you  want. via the package manager
<dr_willis> id boot to an older kernel first to prove it was a kernel upgrade issue
<ASmath> I have to reconfigure the xorg and delete the kernel.. My O.S. does not start.. I have to do it in recovery mode.. Prefect.. I will do that.
<dr_willis> i dont follow your logic of reconfogure the xorg.
<dr_willis> try an older kernel from the grub menu.. see if it works.. if it does.. remove the  newer  kernel.
<lolcat89> dr_willis it says I cannot open the printers.conf because I dont have permissions. How would I open that as admin
<dr_willis> lolcat89:  whats saying that?
<dr_willis> cups web interface asks for the sudoers password normally
<dr_willis> i imagien the cups config tools should ask also
<lolcat89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861160
<lolcat89> e.g. change <Printer Deskjet_D2400_series> to <DefaultPrinter Deskjet_D2400_series>
<dr_willis> if you  are editing a system file by hand. you need to use sudo of course
<maxped> dr_willis: real quick. i want to make a user/pass webpage that i can let friends upload files. it would have to be a browser because not many can grasp ftp or other options. i have installed LAMP and been looking into php but im not sure what direction to go in. got any pointers? thanks.
<dr_willis> maxped:  teach them to use winscp.  is about all i have ever done. I dont do web/lamp/php
<nightdemon666> um, maxped... would your friends be uploading files, or downloading files?... just curious?
<lolcat89> man I have no idea how to set this defualt printer, so confused :(
<nightdemon666> you cant just right click and set as default printer lolcat?
<holstein> lolcat89: do you have more than one printer? can you test print to all of them? have you right-clicked on the one you want as default and looked for the default option?
<maxped> dr_willis: thanks for the input. have a good one.
<lolcat89> holstein no I only have one, I can test print and I do not see an word "default" when I right click the printer :(
<ASmath> dr_willis: Select older kernel.. FAIL. Reconfigure the xorg.. Right.. I do not have to do it "ab initio".. It is ok..
<holstein> lolcat89: it'll just be the printer that gest used
<ASmath> :)
<ASmath> dr_willis: I already tried select all of the kernels available here.. Nothing happened.
<dr_willis> ASmath:  sounds like its not a kernel upgrade that broke stuff then
<ASmath> dr_willis: I mean.. The xorg, is about the driver.. The kernel may can did something.. I suppose!
<lolcat89> holstein when I do lpr myfile it says "No file in print request."
<ASmath> dr_willis: All later upgraded the kernel..
<lolcat89> and I did touch myfile to create the file
<JRS_> #dh-support
<kondor`> JRS_: Error: "dh-support" is not a valid command.
<kondor> JRS_: Error: "dh-support" is not a valid command.
<jpmh> maxped:  it is about 4 lines of perl to do what you want
<JRS_> dh-support
<JRS_> irc.corrupt-net.org
<holstein> lolcat89: i would test with a gui
<lolcat89> holstein what do you mean?
<pawan> hi
<holstein> lolcat89: i mean, test with something like gedit.. something you know works
<lolcat89> yes it works with gedit
<lolcat89> when i do file print
<holstein> lolcat89: then, its not hte printer
<pawan> cant get higher resolution
<lolcat89> holsetin lpr <filename> is the format though right?
<dr_willis> the cups.org had docs on command line ussage of the  cups system
<dr_willis> what sort of file are you tryign to print?
<pawan> only 1024*768
<holstein> pawan: i would look at what graphics driver you have.. consider installing a proprietary driver if there is one for your device.. consider a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> lolcat89: i would say, since we know its capable of printing, and its not.. then i would look at that command as being the issue
<pawan> i have intel i865 board
<pawan> no graphics card
<nightdemon666> so you mean you have onboard graphics pawan
<pawan> yes
<holstein> pawan: that *is* your graphics device.. but i would move on to the second suggestion then
<nightdemon666> i second holsteins comments
<holstein> nightdemon666: :)
<nightdemon666> but... are there "proprietary" drivers for intel???
<holstein> nightdemon666: there might be alternative drivers or modules, i suppose, but not proprietary options AFAIK
<pawan> cant get to install propriety drivers
<holstein> pawan: correct.. so try a custom xorg.conf
<pawan> how
<nightdemon666> i would go with xorg config file. had to do that on the machine im on right now, and if i remember correctly, i was chatting with you about doing a dual head system on this machine holstein :P
<holstein> pawan: i usually just fire up a knoppix live CD, get the desktop looking like i want, and copy the xorg.conf from there and take it to ubuntu
<holstein> nightdemon666: glad its working !
<pawan> any other way i dont have live cd
<holstein> pawan: sure.. you can just search about and grab one or search for one for your specific device.. or just learn to create one with the options you need
<dr_willis> for intel - the drivers should be installed. there are 3rd party ppa/repos that have newer versions of the intel drivers and X. I think thats the xswat ppa
<lolcat89> this should be working, according to the cups.org info
<pawan> how to install third party
<holstein> pawan: the xswat ppa dr_willis is mentioning is an option.. but i doubt you need a newer driver
<holstein> pawan: you can get what you need with a custom xorg.conf
<lolcat89> it says the default system destination is canon
<wolferiac> man xorg.conf
<holstein> pawan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342784
<lolcat89> so the printer is default and the test works, the command is so simple I don't see how that could be it :C
<nightdemon666> um lol, holstein, actually i never did get it working :( i did try the knoppix cd, but it still didnt cooperate. either that or i was doing it wrong :(
<holstein> pawan: its not trivial.. and thats why i just grab a live CD.. you can also try arandr
<holstein> nightdemon666: :/
<dr_willis> lolcat89: check the cups logs and lpq command output
<pawan> how to get what all display modes are available
<dr_willis> pawan: xandr can show those i think
<nightdemon666> xrander pawan
<nightdemon666> enter xrander in command line
<nightdemon666> it should show all "possible" modes
<nightdemon666> i suggest you create a custom xorg.config file. sounds liek your issue may be a lot easier to solve than my dual head not working issue :/
<lolcat89> dr_willis it says canon is ready, no entries
<lolcat89> my file is just typescript so I should be able to do lp typescript
<holstein> lolcat89: try something simpler.. try txt
<itsthattimeagain> quick question: what is the command to find out if system is 32bit or 64bit
<lolcat89> holstein no luck
<OerHeks> type in terminal: arch
<itsthattimeagain> i686
<OerHeks> or have fun with : lscpu
<DankenseN> good evening dear all
<holstein> lolcat89: well, you know the printer prints.. and you can print that *.txt file.. so its not the printer, or driver, or anything like that
<lolcat89> even if I specify the printer name like it says on cups,org using lp -d printer filename
<itsthattimeagain> lscpu: CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<Linuks83_> hello all, i've got an atheros ar9287 adapter and it will not connect at 802.11n speeds. b/g only... i checked here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1046800) and downloaded / installed the 3.6 kernel, but no joy after a reboot.
<holstein> lolcat89: sure, but its still not a problem with the printing infrastructure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046800 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi intermittent and slow -- Atheros AR9287 ath9k" [Medium,Fix released]
<lolcat89> holstein I get request id is canon-25 (1 file(s))
<holstein> lolcat89: http://blog.nguyenvq.com/2011/04/13/lpr-printing-on-command-line/
<emperor> hola buenas noches. Ayuda ubuntu in spanish please ... thanks
<holstein> !es
<kondor`> holstein: Error: "es" is not a valid command.
<kondor> holstein: Error: "es" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> !bot
<kondor`> dr_willis: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<kondor> dr_willis: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> kondor: yu should turn off your bot scripts
<kondor> dr_willis: Error: "yu" is not a valid command.
<OerHeks> kondor ande kondor`  please disable your bot
<kondor> OerHeks: Error: "ande" is not a valid command.
<dr_willis> kondor: quit
<kondor> dr_willis: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<nurupo> !es | emperor
<ubottu> emperor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kondor`> nurupo: Error: "es" is not a valid command.
<kondor> nurupo: Error: "es" is not a valid command.
<nurupo> dr_willis: forgot to pipeline :)
<nurupo> oh
<Enrique_h> hallo ... good nigth
<nurupo> holstein: forgot to pipeline :)
<DankenseN> where could i find bash exercices ?
<holstein> nurupo: ?
<Guest86405> hi
<lolcat89> holstein the cups jobs log shows the jobs are being registerd
<knoppies> DankenseN, you mean a tutorial or just things to practice with?
<lolcat89> but nothing is printing
<lolcat89> it is the weirdest thing
<Enrique_h> i need join in mode ROOT in Kubuntu 12.04
<Guest86405> how do i install "network proxy" on backbox any idea
<pawan> hi
<pawan> cant get higher resolution
<holstein> pawan: with the custom xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> !fr | konam
<kondor`> IdleOne: Error: "fr" is not a valid command.
<kondor> IdleOne: Error: "fr" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> konam: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DankenseN> knoppies, i'm noob and learning :-) i just want some exercices to practice
<holstein> pawan: if you havent tried a custom xorg.conf ,that is what to try next
<Guest86405> hi
<holstein> !sudo | Enrique_h
<ubottu> Enrique_h: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MoPac> So the glitches in 12.10 with workspace management and keyboard shortcuts are really getting to me, and I was thinking about a premature upgrade to Ringtail.  Could someone give me a sense of how stable and well-supported by software it is at this point?  The resealse isn't far off, but I don't know if the best pulls only come at the end?
<Enrique_h> hello my English is very bad. but I have a question. As I can access the root user in kubuntu. and I need to install software that asks me root privileges. I tried using the command | sudo in the console, but I had no results ...
<psusi> MoPac, it's generally considered to be working fairly well, as in serious breakage is few and far between, but it is by no means stable and well supported
<OerHeks> MoPac 13.04 is in alfa2, join #ubuntu+1 for questions and support
<MoPac> OerHeks: thanks for the redirect
<Enrique_h> ubottu hello
<Enrique_h> helloo
<man>  - -
<doomlord> cann cron & rsync be used to setup file coherence between 2 locations - if you update anything on either machine, the most recent changes are propogated
<nightdemon666> doomlord, havent considered that one before. not sure :/ what would you be using that for?
<nightdemon666> if you dont mind me asking...
<doomlord> keeping a laptop & desktop source tree in sync
<doomlord> i realise a more conventional approach is to comit/fetch from a source-control system
<doomlord> but i'd be doing that aswell
<somsip> doomlord: put the whole directory in a dropbox-type thing?
<doomlord> doesn't want to be cloud based; just wants to be on my lan
<nightdemon666> is this for sharing files??? kind of like how packages from apt are updated and synced with local package list???
<doomlord> not at all
<doomlord> well... i could probably just acheive what i want with an SCM like git
<nightdemon666> not sure what a source tree is.. my bad :P
<doomlord> working directory of sourcecode
<doomlord> the point being .. actually commiting & updating is a mental step
<doomlord> with 2 locations on 2 machines in sync i can just jump from laptop to desktop without thinking about it
<somsip> doomlord: lots of suggestions here but YMMV http://arstechnica.com/civis//viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1152308
<nightdemon666> interesting.. well it makes more since to me as you explain it, but unfortunately im not helping lol too busy tring to understand the need
<doomlord> maybe 'ubuntu1' could do it, but it will be syncing via the cloud
<somsip> doomlord: eg: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<doomlord> put it this way...
<doomlord> i can have a laptop to give me freedom of movement while i'm busy coding
<doomlord> or i could have this type of synching and 2 desktops ... one upstairs one downstairs
<doomlord> whatever
<somsip> doomlord: gitosis? or similar?
<doomlord> its not really a NEED.. its a want
<nightdemon666> well, the way i'd handle that i guess is to have access to that source code via ssh or (sftp) :/
<nightdemon666> but thats probably a clunky way to go about it
<doomlord> git is the standard approach - and I do use git as it is
<doomlord> bit its still an actual manual step to sync
<doomlord> actually something else that would be handy is doing this between Linux & Mac
<nightdemon666> do you want to be able to do it from WAN too?
<doomlord> yes over wireless too
<doomlord> i *have* done this sort of thing with sftp
<doomlord> used my mac to compile source that was actually on my linux box
<nightdemon666> then i dont know how just cloud based syncing would be the home run hitter for doing what you wanna do then
<doomlord> maybe i should just give in and do that
<doomlord> its funny how it can be easier to use a remote cloud service to move data from one machine to another in the same room, lol
<nightdemon666> which, for me, why i use ssh servers, and have access to them over the wan and lan, is to have my OWN cloud :)
<persona24> Has anyone ever got a program to work on wine?
<luck> nightdemon666: how did you study about ssh ?
<doomlord> oh another use case:
<doomlord> laptop has 1 screen... a spare machine could be driving multiple monitors, with *synergy*... wireless extra screen space :)
<doomlord> without having to mess with cables
<nightdemon666> luck, i studied by just using it. i learned more and more over time. forced my self ot learn command line. studied how to make it secure (as possible) and learned ot search for apps that support it, ei android apps...
<decci> I need to compare Hadoop over lustre rather than hadoop over HDFS. I have 2 OSS, 1MDS and 1 client machine. Do I need to make MDS equivalent to Namenode and OSS equivalent to DataNode. What will be client for?
<luck> nightdemon666: nice... I want to know but i don't know how to begin ... any idea?
<doomlord> heh
<nightdemon666> sudo apt-get install openssh-server, then sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config and configure the file to my liking :)
<doomlord> other wishlist feature... upgrade to synergy that can detect the spatial position of a laptop when it comes to moving the cursor between sscreens :)
<luck> nightdemon666: ok
<nightdemon666> oh, and open the port that i set on my config file using ufw :)
<doomlord> but i can live without that
<nightdemon666> i tend to perform a sudo ufw default deny, then issue a sudo ufw allow (what ever port number i wanted to use other than 22)
<Guest34909> q
<nightdemon666> many porple use deny hosts to slow down brute force attacks, and fail2ban... currently i dont have a really big reason to implement that because i check my logs in /var/log/auth.log, and grep out what i suspect to be brute foring attempts. since i changed my port ot a port generally listen to by a different service, its a dead give a away when someone "attemtped" to establish a connection, but did it using the wrong pr
<luck> nightdemon666: i intalled it
<luck> nightdemon666: what to do next?
<nightdemon666> luck, first you shoud always make sure your firewall is active
<luck> nightdemon666: how to check? I am using ubuntu
<nightdemon666> sudo ufw status.. but since oyu ask the question i'd suggest running sudo ufw enable in your command line. the sudo ufw default deny
<luck> nightdemon666: i run it
<nightdemon666> so you have ufw enables and denying incoming connections to services by default correct luck?
<luck> do i have to type sudo ufw deny??
<luck> nightdemon666:  do i have to?
<nightdemon666> luck, i simply suggest you to configure your firewall rules because thats good practice, you dont neccesarily have to configure firewall to run ssh
<nightdemon666> to run ssh service you type sudo service ssh start in command line
<luck> nightdemon666: ok.. anyhoo where to start to read inorder to use ssh? any books or site recoment?
<nightdemon666> well, id start with man pages in linux command line
<nightdemon666> but, to give you a few pointers, to access your new ssh server from another computer, just type ssh user@ipaddress
<nightdemon666> if you change from default port of 22, you type ssh -p port# user@ipaddress (thats LAN or WAN address BTW)
<luck> nightdemon666: from this computer or another?
<nightdemon666> from another computer luck
<Fanfy> Uhmm I need help with my Torrent thing...it won't let me use any other torrent programs except Transmission and that one won't even download any of them
<luck> nightdemon666: ok .. so user=the name from this compuer and what is ip and how to find out?
<nightdemon666> i do it all the time. from my blackberry or android, or any linux os i get my hands on. im always managing my fiels over ssh/sftp
<luck> nightdemon666: sweet... I want to do too... i think i found a right person... can you guide me through basic ??
<nightdemon666> luck, yes.. the user is what ever user name you have on that computer.. so it may look like ssh luck@192.168.1.100 or something like that. thats connecting via another computer in your house (LAN) you can find what ip address that server is on by tyoing ifconfig and identifying what interface you have running gets an ip adress from your router/modem
<luck> nightdemon666: thanks  friend
<Fanfy> Uhm...is there anyone who can help me?
<luck> nightdemon666: sorry my friend what i have to type in order to connect this computer
<nightdemon666> so say you are running a laptop, likely you are using wireless, you will likely get an ip address on interface wlan0, or eth1. if you look at the ipv4 address, it will likely look like 192.168.1.XXX. thats the address to connect to that computer from the LAN. if you are connecting from somewhere outside your LAN however, you will need ot know your WAN ip. i tend to find that by going to ipdb.at form a computer in my ho
<luck> nightdemon666: very thank you my friend .... i get in
<luck> nightdemon666: after i login to this computer it said Write failed: host is down
<nightdemon666> you are logging in from a different computer right?
<luck> nightdemon666: yes .. let say from my mac to this computer
<nightdemon666> and you do know the ipaddress assigned to that ssh server right?
<baumy> I can't get two gpus to work in ubuntu. I have the latest nvidia drivers installed, my gpus are the gtx 580 and the geforce 210. They both show up in lspci, only the 580 shoows up in nvidia-settings. Only the 580 is actually outputting to monitors right now.
<luck> nightdemon666: i think so ..i typed ifconfig ...i take inet addr
<nightdemon666> baumy, probably running two different drivers
<luck> nightdemon666:  is that right?
<baumy> nightdemon666: how would i tell if i am?
<nightdemon666> correect, should look like 192.168. something. something
<luck> nightdemon666:  but I can't get it tho
<luck> nightdemon666:  so how to transfer a file from out side computer to this computer
<nightdemon666> thats a bit more complicated luck, lets try getting the cnnection first :)
<nightdemon666> ping the ip address firstbefore tryingot connect. if you ping and get replys then you should attempt to connect
<nightdemon666> ping 192.168.something.somthing
<luck> nightdemon666: alright, i got in
<Fanfy> soo...no one can help me with my torrent problem?
<nightdemon666> sweet. now to transfer files you use the sftp protocol.... so you dont do that via ssh, but you must have an ssh server to connect via sftp. so from your mac, run sftp user@ipaddress
<luck> nightdemon666:  ok
<luck> nightdemon666: user=this computer or mac??
<nightdemon666> it is the saem user you access via ssh,
<nightdemon666> same
<luck> nightdemon666: ok
<nightdemon666> sftp is a subsystem of ssh, so ssh or sftp protocols access the same system. they just have different functions.
<luck> nightdemon666: ok
<luck> nightdemon666:  and then what is next?? Master
<nightdemon666> lol
<luck> nightdemon666: ping is not stop..how to stop??
<hxcjonnysniper> hi my ubuntu 12.04 freezes  then starts to lag everytime i log on. but for like the first 15 mins it runs fine. i was curious if i need to upgrade my ram or what. any help?
<baumy> nightdemon666: i did apt-get purge --remove nvidia*, reinstalled latest, still same issue, so i dont think thats the problem
<zeroday617> Ctrl-C to stop `ping`
<nightdemon666> next is to know what file you want to transfer. in this case, from your mac, you would be issuing the "get" commant. you wanna "get" the file and download it to your computer. so you need to type get path/to/file(on the server) /path/to/where/you/want/it/to/be/downloaded/to (on the mac)
<alhadi> hi
<Fanfy> I was wondering if anyone knew why I can't  use any other torrent program other than transmission when I have two other ones downloaded and why ransmission wont download anything i want
<hxcjonnysniper> how do i view how much ram i have in the terminal?
<luck> nightdemon666: ok
<nightdemon666> baumy, but you are running two different chipsets. so this means that the nvidia drivers are going ot choose one of those cards... im thinking you would have to have the same GPU's to do what you want it o do. ive had similar experience with two different nvidia chipsets, and sure enough, nvidia drivers had problems with that.
<baumy> nightdemon666: they are both covered by the same driver, and it works in windows =/
<hxcjonnysniper> fanfy you should be able what about ktorrent or vuze?
<luck> nightdemon666:  it said Sorry, command-not-found has crashed!
<luck> nightdemon666: when i try to get a file from this computer to my mac
<b2w> is there a terminal for android similar to ubuntu that supports commands and tools in ubuntu?
<zeroday617> Fanfy: Do you know what magnet links are? If not you should probably read this: http://lifehacker.com/5875899/what-are-magnet-links-and-how-do-i-use-them-to-download-torrents
<Fanfy> I haven't tried them but I have deluge and qbittorent and even when i try to search for them it doesn't even pop up
<luck> nightdemon666: i use "get networkDriver" which is on the Desktop in this computer
<Fanfy> well i was on piratebay. And before I reinstalled ubuntu it was working...and now it's not
<nightdemon666> luc, you have to specify where you are gtting it from,and where you want it to go.
<Fanfy> I had to reinstall ubuntu because it was acting weird. Dunno if it was necessary but I did it. And now I can't get qbittorent to open up as my torrent program
<luck> nightdemon666: for example??
<nightdemon666> thus get /path/to/file/from/server /path/where/downloading/it/to/on/mac/computer
<hxcjonnysniper> anyone have 12.04 window dragging lag etc?
<nightdemon666> hold up... rb
<Fanfy> well i have 12.04
<nightdemon666> brb
<b2w> is there a terminal for android similar to ubuntu that supports commands and tools in ubuntu?
<hxcjonnysniper> b2w i dont belive so
<Fanfy> and lemme tell ya it gives me problems...it hates me i swear it. But the lagging thing was happening to me too which is why i thought i had to reinstall the os but
<Fanfy> i didn't have to turned out it was lagging and freezing because my computer was apparently over heating
<hxcjonnysniper> yeah exactly i reinstalled like 3 times
<Fanfy> and now i cant get my torrents to download at all -.- it was working before i reinstalled and now it doesn't
<hxcjonnysniper> still lagging
<Fanfy> try letting ur computer cool down. Are you using a laptop?
<hxcjonnysniper> nah desktop.
<Elive_webchat5> my acer one refuses to boot from usb
<Fanfy> oh huh i dunno then...
<Fanfy> mine was really bad like took forever for home folder to open x.x
<Fanfy> now i'm having this torrent problem and it's bugging me
<hxcjonnysniper> like after 10 minutes of being on firefox and other programs the screen will like glitch for a second and then everything is slow again.
<b2w> <theadmin>:is there a android terminal that supports tools like zbarimg and espeak?
<luck> nightdemon666: oh ok .. do i have to type containously for /where/to/put
<Fanfy> i didn't know if i was missing some kind of file or something and i can't figure out why qbittorent isn't opening as one of my options now
<hxcjonnysniper> weird dude.
<Fanfy> Yeah i've come to the conclusion that ubuntu hates me
<hxcjonnysniper> are they seeded torrents?
<Fanfy> my internet is weird too
<Fanfy> uhm i think so
<Fanfy> it just gives me transmission as an option even when i try to search for a program none of my other torrent programs pop up and
<hxcjonnysniper> i mean if its a torrent no one is seeding its going to have a hard starting
<Fanfy> when i open it with transmission it claims there are no files in the torrent
<hxcjonnysniper> really...
<Fanfy> it does it with any torrent i download like this one has over 1000 seeders....
<Fanfy> yeap
<Fanfy> See ubuntu hates me...lol I was on here earlier trying for help with my weird out internet
<hxcjonnysniper> and im guessing youve googled it a bunch and whatnot?
<Fanfy> Yeah i've tried...i just don't get what a bunch of people are saying and they're all like do this code and what not and i don't want to do them cause i have no idea what theyre talking about and i don't want to screw up my computer again
<hxcjonnysniper> try to open one of the others like vuze and open the torrent from there/
<Fanfy> I mean it was working perfectly before...and now it doesn't
<hxcjonnysniper> before you reinstalled?
<dr_willis> some torrent clients have import from other torrent client options i recall
<Fanfy> kk i'll see if the software thing has vuze and try it. I mean if I open qbittorent and search in it's search thing it works but i want to find stuff on piratebay click 'download this torrent' and choose qbit
<Fanfy> and yeah it worked perfectly before i reinstalled
<dr_willis> i dident think piratebay had .torrent downloads any more.. they  were magiclinks or whatever they are called
<Fanfy> I tried add link to torrent in qbit but it didn't work
<hxcjonnysniper> sometimes we cant have what we want. :(
<sam113101> magnet links
<Fanfy> well i was able to download stuff from piratebay earlier
<Fanfy> through qbit
<hxcjonnysniper> right.
<Fanfy> and now it refuses to work x.x
<hxcjonnysniper> what are you trying to download? albums? movies?
<sam113101> please can someone explain to me why certain files get their thumbnail and others don't, in nautilus?
<Fanfy> movies
<dr_willis> sam113101:  there a file size setting i recall.. large files dont get thumbnailed..
<luck> anyone know why i can't use apt-get command in my mac's terminal
<sam113101> I set it to 4 GB
<Elive_webchat5> how do i install ubuntu from usb pen on acer one?
<sam113101> should be enough
<hxcjonnysniper> right.
<sam113101> so that's not that
<dr_willis> luck you mean in Uubntu On a mac pc?
<hxcjonnysniper> luck you typing sudo apt-get?
<luck> dr_willis: on a mac
<Fanfy> like when it asks me 'what program do you want to use' when i click 'download this torrent' it's all like transmission is my only option even when i have qbit and deluge downloaded
<nightdemon666> sam11301, yes dr_willis is correct, there is a setting you can change in nautilus that will allow you to thumb nail much larger files :)
<luck> hxcjonnysniper:  yes
<dr_willis> luck  and the error message was? and what ubuntu are you  using?
<sam113101> but the setting is set to the max already
<Elive_webchat5> HELO
<luck> dr_willis: not on ubuntu
<Elive_webchat5> HELLO
<nightdemon666> gosh, how bug is the file sam113101
<luck> dr_willis: it is in my mac's termial
<Elive_webchat5> HELLO
<hxcjonnysniper> luck then why are you in this channel?
<dr_willis> luck you  mean in OS-X's termiinal?
<luck> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> luck so why do you  think OS-X has apt-get ?
<luck> hxcjonnysniper: to ask question that I don't know
<Finnatic> Just wanted to say that Maximum PC magazine gives much respect to this forum. You guys all deserve a good round of applause for the help you provide.
<hxcjonnysniper> about mac in a linux room. smh.
<luck> dr_willis: tell me if i am wrong, mac has terminal same as the one in ubuntu
<sam113101> nightdemon666: 400 MB
<Finnatic> Yes, it does.
<TheSashmo> does anyone know if there its possible to build a ubuntu box with a video card, then remove the video card to make it headless, and then use a external USB video adapter to get a display as needed?  I can prep the ubuntu before hand, but I'm just wondering if anyone has every tried something like that
<luck> dr_willis: so i think it should work too right?
<dr_willis> luck so? that dosent mean  it has apt-get..
<dr_willis> luck totally  wrong.
<luck> dr_willis: i don't know
<nightdemon666> luck, an example would be get /home/luck/file /Users/luck
<dr_willis> luck Os-X is not linux. its BSD based
<BroBert> hey i have a suggestion
<dr_willis> luck time to hit the OS-X channels
<nightdemon666> sam113101, what kind of file is it? jpg. avi?
<luck> dr_willis: can you show  me the way?
<hxcjonnysniper> lol.
<dr_willis> !alia > luck
<BroBert> has anybody ever though of making the unity launcher outline the running program icons instead of changing the back color?
<dr_willis> !alis > luck
<ubottu> luck, please see my private message
<BroBert> like the worksapce viewer?
<OerHeks> dr_willis, send him to the mactel pages :-D
<BroBert> that would look allot less like shit...
<sam113101> nightdemon666: it's an avi, but I get some avi to work
<luck> nightdemon666:  so it's like get /desire/file /where/i/want/to/onmac?
<BroBert> whose in charge here?
<BroBert> luck, take me to your leader
<hxcjonnysniper> does a graphics card upgrade upgrade your unity's deliverance?
<dr_willis> !brainstorm >  BroBert
<ubottu> BroBert, please see my private message
<nightdemon666> well, thats what i would think, but i wonder if there woul dbe issues with that. luck my apologies, but m not mac savvy yet :(
<BroBert> hey i could even try doing this myself
<hxcjonnysniper> GL LUCK ALL. im out.
<wes> Hello
<luck> BroBert: go a head
<BroBert> im new to linux, but ive done allot a wxwidgets programmer, see enigma-dev.org
<IdleOne> !language | BroBert
<ubottu> BroBert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BroBert> im the leader of the new IDE project in wxWidgets, so I might be able to help implement the effect to unity dash
<BroBert> ohhh im sorry for bad language
<wes> First-time Xubuntu desktop convert here.
<BroBert> wes, u wont regret it
<dr_willis> Unity is going to  be moveing to qt/qml from what ive been reading..
<wes> I LOVE it so far.
<BroBert> rlly?
<BroBert> hmmm
<wes> Yup.
<BroBert> thats interesting
<dr_willis> front page items on omgubuntu and webupd8
<sam113101> because of ubuntu phone, no?
<dr_willis> was it qml? im not even sure what qml is. :) i just skimmed the artical.
<BroBert> dr_willis im sorry
<BroBert> i actually know what your talkin about
<BroBert> its all over tech forums about hte GUI rewrite
<BroBert> i did not know that that entailed qml however
<BroBert> dr_willis QT is C++ but has cross platform hardware accellerated rendering
<BroBert> i know cause i was originally considering it for my ide
<sam113101> why is the dash so slow
<sam113101> takes 3 seconds to open
<BroBert> sam113101, perhaps ur on the wrong arhcitecture?
<nightdemon666> sam113101, i bet your file just failed to load the thumbnail properly. when this happens, the unloaded information goes into a directory at ~/.thumbnails. from there you may see failed and normal. remove all the failed ones out of the diredctory or delete the failed thumbnails directory completely. it should repopulate when another failed thumbnail caches.
<Fanfy> awesome vuze isn't working either
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/unity-next-project-announced      mentions qml
<BroBert> fuck
<nightdemon666> brobert gunna get booted...
<BroBert> sorry my bad
<BroBert> but i knew i shoulda stuck with QT
<sam113101> BroBert: what?
<BroBert> sam113101, are you on the wrong architecture maybe?
<sam113101> what do you mean architecture
<BroBert> x32bit on an x64 platform runs slow as hell for my laptop
<sam113101> no it's 64 bits on 64 bits
<BroBert> wierd
<dr_willis> still not sure what QML is  - artical dosent really  say. ;) guessing its qt's xml  or somthing.
<Elive_webchat5> how do i install ubuntu from usb pen on acer one?ca<n i use x64
<nightdemon666> may not be weird if his driver/chipset are not happy...
<BroBert> dr_willis, QT tho i dnt like
<BroBert> because it was originally open source
<BroBert> or commercial or something
<dr_willis> Elive_webchat5:  make a live usb.. boot it install it..
<BroBert> but anyway
<BroBert> now u can just use it
<BroBert> its not like really open source
<dr_willis> BroBert:  that was like  decades ago..
<BroBert> rlly?
<BroBert> hmmm
<dr_willis> yes.. 10+ yrs ago i recall
<Fanfy> So no one else here knows why my torrent thing won't reconize any of my torrent programs?
<BroBert> i might have to reconsider doing my IDE in QT then
<AlexandreMBM> multiarch strategy debian and ubuntu are commons?
<sam113101> no not that long
<BroBert> dr_willis, does QT go well on Mac?
<dr_willis> I dont use macs. no  idea
<Elive_webchat5> dr_willis:  is a big help
<nightdemon666> fanfy... i se you are having issues with your bittorrent client, could you please explain in detail what exactly is going wrong?
<Elive_webchat5> dr_willis  is a big help
<soembody> hey i am running ubuntu 12.04. i installed nvidia ppa x.swat. when i oopen nvdia xorg it says not installed nvidia x drivers . any help??
<sam113101> Elive_webchat5: maybe you can tell us what's the problem exactly?
<dr_willis> Elive_webchat5:  the install page at ubuntu.com pretty much walks you throug this.
<Elive_webchat5> no linux is booting
<Elive_webchat5> i tryed several already
<sam113101> so what's the problem
<dr_willis> and  how did youmake the usb? and what are they doing  exacctly....
<Fanfy> Okay so when I go to piratebay I click on 'download this torrent' and the only option it gives me is transmission (which won't download anything keeps saying any torrent I choose has no files or whatever) and I have vuze, qbittorent and deluge all downloaded and when i click choose a different application and search none show up.
<luck> dr_willis: if i want ssh.. what i have to type ?
<Elive_webchat5> tryed yumy uui and unetbotin
<dr_willis> luck you install the openssh server. Im not sure what the exact package name is.
<sam113101> Elive_webchat5: are you on windows?
<dr_willis> !info openssh-server
<Elive_webchat5> yes
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<luck> dr_willis: in general ...
<sam113101> Elive_webchat5: use win32 disk imager, it's the best one out there
<dr_willis> luck youinstall a ssh server if you  want the ssh service
<luck> dr_willis:  apt-get what i have to type.. for sever
<soembody> problem with nvidia drivers. I am running ubuntu 12.04 lts. any help?.
<dr_willis> luck yes apt-get basics.. sudo apt-get install packagename
<dr_willis> luck i thought you were on OS-X
<Fanfy> Ugggh I'm guessing no one knows why my ubuntu is dumb huh? x.x
<nightdemon666> can he not transfer files via sftp in mac osx dr_willis???
<luck> nope
<dr_willis> I havent used OS-X since the PPC days. no idea what features it has any  more
<luck> now i am using ubuntu
<nightdemon666> no, fanfy, unfortunately not
<sam113101> Fanfy: can't you type the naem of the program?
<Mekaari> I have an answer but it's probably not going to help you
<luck> but i have mac
<BroBert> dr_willis, how long will it be before this new ubuntu GUI is finished and in a release?
<Fanfy> Well yeah I search type in the name nothing pops up as if the programs don't exist and they're clearly downloaded
<dr_willis> BroBert:  dates ive seen place it next year
<BroBert> dr_willis, as in 2014 or do you mean Q3-Q4 2013?
<dr_willis> nextyear would ne 2014
<BroBert> ok well anyway thanks, youve given me allot to think about, and i posted my suggestion
<dr_willis> and i doubt if anyone truely knows the  timeframe
<BroBert> so im go now
<soembody> dr_willis: can you help nvidia drivers problem? I am running ubuntu 12.04
<sam113101> I have no .thumbnails folder
<dr_willis> soembody:  state the problem to the channel and see.  i rarely have nvidia issues. so  dont deal with them much
<Fanfy> I mean everything works in qbit i can search for them and download them but its so much easier if I go through piratebay or something. It's annoying to use the search through qbit
<AlexandreMBM> http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch Ubuntu applies?
<dr_willis> AlexandreMBM:  as far as i know  the ubuntu  install cd/dvds are not multiarch.. theres 32bit and 64bit versions
<soembody> I today installed ubuntu nvidia ppa . when i open xorg it says "you do not have nvdiax drivers installed"
<dr_willis> soembody:  you  added what ppa exactly? the xswat ppa?
<soembody> yes xswat ppa.
<dr_willis> andwhy did you decide to  use the  xswat ppa?
<AlexandreMBM> Ubuntu have a multiarch documentation?
<soembody> so i can latest update for my nvidia card.
<bcbc2> AlexandreMBM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<dr_willis> soembody:  so the  drivers from the repos were workng? and the xswat drivers dont work?
<soembody> yep.
<Flywater> hi,everyone.would ubuntu use rolling-update by default after 13.04 be published?
<dr_willis> soembody:  so.. the solution seems obvious. ;)
<dr_willis> Flywater:  checkthe blog sites.. its being discussed
<AlexandreMBM> "Multi-arch is a new way of handling this developed by Debian"
<soembody> dr_willis: so r u suggesting me to stick with the repo version ??
<SilentDis> Flywater: from my understanding, the rolling updates may be a little while off yet.there's a desire to get it going for 13.04, though.
<dr_willis> soembody:  yes.
<bcbc2> Flywater: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1228
<__vincent> hmm
<Flywater> i think ubuntu should publish two version,one is LtS and the other one is rolling-update.
<dr_willis> bbl.. gotta work  at my  real job...
<Rokkross> Hi __vincent
<__vincent> i have copied some files from windows hard drive with foreign language character file names
<soembody> dr_willis: k. one more thing my ubuntu frequently crashes when playing online videos.
<__vincent> and they are showing up as ? question marks
<__vincent> and acting as such
<__vincent> from commandline
<Rokkross> Right. Ubuntu has full UTF-8 support by default.
<Rokkross> However, some character encodings have weird errors on windows.
<man>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<michaelshort> Hi everyone, i have just tried to install Ubuntu but after i select a language the screen goes blank.  what am I doing wrong?
<Rokkross> I've had the same problem with some cyrillic characters of a couple of albums I have by Ukrainian bands.
<Rokkross> You're probably better off just renaming them yourself. I think I've used tools that help before but...I'm not sure what they are.
<bcbc2> michaelshort: what graphics card?
<Flywater> michaelshort: which language did you selecte?
<Rokkross> Can you type the characters on the keyboard __vincent? I wouldn't recommend putting non-ASCII characters in filenames if you can't type them.
<soembody> dr_willis: k. one more thing my ubuntu frequently crashes when playing online videos. do u have any clue??
<michaelshort> it's just a laptop with a built in graphics card,  i chose english
<michaelshort> not sure exactly what graphics card it has
<Flywater> michaelshort: english is default
<soembody> my ubuntu frquently crashes when playing online videos. I am runninh ubuntu 12.04 lts.
<michaelshort> when i put the disk in and restarted the PC it brought up a screen asking what language i wanted,
<Flywater> michaelshort: sorry, i install ubuntu by USB
<michaelshort> the process wouldn't be very different would it?
<Flywater> michaelshort: it should be boot in a live-CD,did you press any key during its booting?
<michaelshort> no, i just booted it and it brought up a purple screen with the logo, then I pressed enter and it asked for the langauge
<Flywater> michaelshort:for example,it display a keyboard icon on the bottom of screen
<michaelshort> yes it did
<soembody> my ubuntu frquently crashes when playing online videos. I am runninh ubuntu 12.04 lts.
<Flywater> michaelshort: don't press any key and it will be boot in a Live-CD
<c2tarun> soembody, have you tried using some other browser?
<bcbc2> michaelshort: maybe it's a bad burn.
<Flywater> michaelshort: don't press any key
<michaelshort> if i don't press any key it just hangs on that screen until i do press one
<soembody> c2tarun:yep
<oldude67> michaelshort, hit enter
<c2tarun> what flash version are you using? Are you able to recover from the crash or you have to reboot?
<__vincent> Rokkross: i am using cyrillic characters
<michaelshort> if i hit enter it does what i described before
<spacestationspaz> anyone care to answer an nfs4 question
<__vincent> but since i copied them to linux hard drive
<__vincent> their file names were replaced with ?'s
<soembody> <c2tarun>yep
<__vincent> i think there is not trace of original characters on this hard drive
<__vincent> interesting that it would copy them in such a way
<soembody> <c2tarun>lates flash version. the crash leads to the login screen.
<Flywater> well, it should be auto boot in a Live-CD,if you don't press any key
<c2tarun> soembody, crash leads to login screen O_O you whole desktop is crashing and not just browser.
<Flywater> michaelshort:maybe it's one bad burn
<c2tarun> soembody, you using ubuntu 2D or 3D?
<michaelshort> i tried two burns both have this result
<soembody> <c2tarun>yes u got it . i think 3d. what is the diff?.
<michaelshort> the live thing worked but the screen went blank again
<bcbc2> michaelshort: did you check the md5sum of the ISO before burning?
<Flywater> michaelshort:if you press enter or space it will display language selection indeed
<michaelshort> whats that?
<bcbc2> !md5sum | michaelshort
<ubottu> michaelshort: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<c2tarun> soembody, 3D is little more resource hungry and little heavy will lots of special effects and feature, can you please try to switch to ubuntu 2D and start  playing online videos. This will rule out few doubts.
<soembody> <c2tarun> i have ubuntu fallback mode installed. still the problem persists.
<c2tarun> soembody, ohh... can you please share the /var/log/syslog file and last time of crash.
<soembody> <c2tarun> sry to be  naive. how exactly 2 retreive that file.
<michaelshort> ok i did that, what do i do with the checksum?
<c2tarun> soembody, well I'll prefer install pastebinit by  "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then type in command prompt, cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit and then you'll get a link, please share that link.
<bcbc2> michaelshort: you did what?
<michaelshort> checked the md5sum
<c2tarun> soembody, or you can, open the file by gedit /var/log/syslog, copy the contents and paste it in pastebin and share the link.
<bcbc2> michaelshort: right that's what you do with it. get it, compare it to the published md5sum - make sure it's the same
<soembody> <c2tarun> doing it.
<soembody> <c2tarun> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598036/
<c2tarun> soembody, latest time of crash?
<soembody> <c2tarun> yday around 6 or 8.
<c2tarun> soembody, ok, I am looking, you also take a look at the page and try to find where is the crash time and what do you see there. Also share the line if you find it.
<soembody> <c2tarun> k
<AcidRain> ubuntu 12.04. where is the trash bin? and how do i get it on the desktop. or somewhere visible so i can easily find it again?
<ports-> lightning.net
<boldfilter> AcidRain Your not allowed to do that
<AcidRain> boldfilter, thats just another corporate setback of ubuntu turning into windows?
<plutazion> o.0 oh no!!
<boldfilter> AcidRain Dont say that, they will hear you
<IdleOne> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<IdleOne> !behelpful > boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter, please see my private message
<boldfilter> Oh knoes, they got me
<AcidRain> boldfilter, thanks for all your help. im downgrading to 11.04 now
<boldfilter> no prob
<plutazion> why acid?
<plutazion> just got back into ubuntu and it's 12...things i don't like...
<spacestationspaz> speaking of selling out, just heard ubuntu touch is running on CM10.1
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AcidRain> plutazion, i fell lkike im restricted
<Tex_Nick> AcidRain : have a look at this ... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hhow-to-display-computerhomenetworktrash-and-mounted-volumes-icons-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-desktop.html
<AcidRain> plutazion, i felt like there was a time in ubuntu's life (11.04+ to 12.04+) that they started heading in the wrong direction
<plutazion> acid yea same here...even when i read into the things i want...it's got issues or isn't supported =c
<boldfilter> IdleOne youre why I use fedora
<spacestationspaz> well ubottu I tried to ask a question, nobody wanted to help
<IdleOne> boldfilter: Good for you, but while you are in this channel you need to be helpful and follow the rules
<AcidRain> boldfilter, i would like to ask some more help of you. what do you believe of what ubuntu has become today? does your opinions match that of plutazion and i?
<boldfilter> Disgusted
<plutazion> i'm in ot if you wanna chat more, i'd like to know what is restriciting in 12 =/
<spacestationspaz> plutazion, early adopters don't realize how much power they have when they succumb to popular demand. If you build it...
<IdleOne> This channel is not for discussing your personal opinions.
<AcidRain> plutazion, i wouldnt say there are any restrictions at all. it just became difficult to make things happen. i feel as if i have to google everything i want to do now. example: finding the damn trashcan
<AcidRain> IdleOne, i see nothing wrong with discussing personal opinions while there are no questions being asked?
<l057c0d3r> its in the file broser
<plutazion> lol getting used to the file system has always been an issue...4 years in ubuntu and i still forget and get lost, and changeing it up...makes it worse haha
<spacestationspaz> I asked about NFS
<IdleOne> AcidRain: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel, Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<plutazion> ^^
<boldfilter> Dont talk about how unity sucks or anything like that
<AcidRain> perhaps i would like to discuss the opinions of the supported DE?
<spacestationspaz> NFS?
<spacestationspaz> anyone?
<spacestationspaz> i need help
<IdleOne> AcidRain: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<spacestationspaz> NFS
<spacestationspaz> NFS
<sam113101> what's mir?
<spacestationspaz> a spacestation
<IdleOne> !mir | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<sam113101> what about wayland?
<IdleOne> sam113101: not supported here.
<l057c0d3r> IdleOne, i would love to join in discissions in the off-topic channel.. however for some reason im banned from that channel..  you check logs if you like.. i am here a lot helping people out..  but i am unable to join the off-topic channel.. and ubuntu-chat is invite only sigh.....
<IdleOne> l057c0d3r: join #ubuntu-ops and we can check why you are unable to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<spacestationspaz> soooo, nobody wants to help with nfs?
<KI4RO> spacestationspaz, Ask a question
<spacestationspaz> well, if anyone has experience with nfs4, I'd like to hear their opinion
<spacestationspaz> on the best way to setup a share for two machines on the same home network
<plutazion> lol
<plutazion> How do i setup two wifi AP's in 12?  i'm not even sure if the blitzz netwave drivers or compatable are installed?
<soembody> <c2tarun> did any clue?. I am unable anything. everthing looks greek and latin to me.
<AcidRain> plutazion, what do you mean?
<AcidRain> plutazion, setting up an AP shouldnt have anything to do with your actual system
<gharz> hi, guys... i wonder if somebody here has successfully installed ubuntu on a pre-installed win8 machine.... i need help
<AcidRain> gharz, my system came with win8. i never turned it on. i had a ubuntu 12 disk rdy for it
<spacestationspaz> gharz, i don't mean to be a tech snob, but does google say people have had success with your specific model?
<plutazion> haha it does, previous versions all i had to do was click on the other AP, i'm thinking the drivers aren't installed or i have to do something more for 12
<plutazion> and i agree, thee is some conformity with ubuntu, as if it's trying to be more like windows...ew
<RiXtEr> !gdm
<plutazion> Like making people buy software...it should be donation supported
<spacestationspaz> so people want to yell at others for off topic discussion, saying this forum is for questions, but no one wants to answer my question?
<AcidRain> plutazion, thats whats happening. our beloved OS is going down
<plutazion> you haven't asked one...that last sentence is the only question i've seen from you
<l057c0d3r> i am sorry spacestationspaz i would help but i have no experience with nfs
<plutazion> ^^ and people need to be here to help you xD
<spacestationspaz> scroll up plut
<spacestationspaz> I would be happy with "i don't know" as an answer
<spacestationspaz> at least I would know then to look elsewhere
<plutazion> But any network HD or any files in the shared folder...should be shared right?
<gharz> AcidRain: really? it worked?
<plutazion> windows pc's don't see the ext format though
<spacestationspaz> nope, plut its command line
<spacestationspaz> and both my machines are ubuntu
<gharz> spacestationspaz: just trying my luck if somebody has successfuly instaled ubuntu on a win8 machine
<plutazion> haha
<spacestationspaz> gharz, it can be done but I hear its touch and go at this point and there are a lot of machine specific directions
<bcbc2> !uefi | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Tex_Nick> spacestationspaz:  for NFS you might try asking in #ubuntu-server ... not sure how active that challel is now though
<gharz> spacestationspaz: ooohhh... guess i have to wait again for a couple of months
<spacestationspaz> gharz,
<Tex_Nick> *channel
<spacestationspaz> don't give up
<gharz> bcbc2: thanks... i'll check that out
<gharz> spacestationspaz: thanks!
<spacestationspaz> it can be done
<plutazion> yea specifying it's server/command line in the question may interest those users if they are around as well
<spacestationspaz> hmmm, I assumed most people who can answer questions about linux are saavy with terminal
<spacestationspaz> texnick I have tried a few channels
<spacestationspaz> I guess it is technically a server question
<Tex_Nick> spacestationspaz:  have you looked at this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<spacestationspaz> tex, I have that tab open right now
<spacestationspaz> it didn't work, not to mention it conflicts with several other guides
<spacestationspaz> and the guides for nfs in general are not well written imo
<spacestationspaz> my first step is always a strenuous google search
<spacestationspaz> I think I'll just have to nuke it and start over
<danon> you can use ubuntu server as a file server right?
<spacestationspaz> danon, are you asking in general or in response to my question?
<danon> in general
<danon> because i tryed freenas and i was never able to connect to the samba shares
<spacestationspaz> yes, there are a few ways
<pobri19_> hi guys. so i'm having major problems with grub trying to boot into ubuntu on my dualboot install... i'm in the livecd atm. i've tried reinstalling grub with no success... i'm getting this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143667/boot-error-no-such-device-grub-rescue -- i've checked blkid and the UID it says on the error is the same as the one with the linux install
<spacestationspaz> danon, i'm trying to do something similar with NFS
<danon> my desktop os is mint 14
<spacestationspaz> I've read NFS is the better option because SAMBA is meant to conform to windows protocols
<pobri19_> and i can't get into my windows install either obviously, because now everything is broken :'(
<spacestationspaz> pobril19, is this a new machine?
<pobri19_> nah i've had it for a while spacestationspaz
<pobri19_> i originally had 10.10 installed, and i just installed 12.10 over the top
<pobri19_> and now this is happening
<pobri19_> grub was working fine with 10.10 and would show 10.10 and windows in the menu
<spacestationspaz> so you chose to install 12.10 alongside 10.10 in the install menu or replace?
<pobri19_> spacestationspaz: replace
<spacestationspaz> what kind of important data do you risk losing?
<pobri19_> spacestationspaz: years of data :(
<spacestationspaz> lappy or desk
<spacestationspaz> ?
<pobri19_> desktop
<spacestationspaz> do you have your windows product key?
<pobri19_> nope, i don't even have a windows installer disc
<spacestationspaz> my experience when ubuntu gets borked like this (and it does, often) is to start over
<spacestationspaz> windows installer disks are easy to come by
<spacestationspaz> what version of windows?
<pobri19_> 7
<spacestationspaz> ok, I think your best hope is to have windows 7 recover its own boot menu and then go back and reinstall ubuntu
<sacramento_> #ubuntu-sc-br
<bcbc2> pobri19_: you can easily get Windows booting from a live CD. But how are you installing grub? from the 12.10 live CD or via chroot?
<plutazion> reinstalling grub did not help?
<plutazion> http://download.driverguide.com/driver/Netwave+Point+PC/Blitzz+Technology/d1116187.html< this is the windows driver for my wifi ap...i need a driver for ubuntu 12 and some help installing it?
<spacestationspaz> is your wireless card not supported in ubuntu?
<plutazion> i'm not sure?
<plutazion> it must not be, everything usually installs or gets updates...
<spacestationspaz> are you running 12.10 or 12.04
<boldfilter> IdleOne <3
<mindflash> http://blog.droidzone.in/2012/11/23/reinstall-a-corrupt-grub2/
<pobri19_> bcbc2: from the live CD
<plutazion> 12 10 i believe wubuntu
<omer_can> hiii,,
<spacestationspaz> I think you guys are telling him to put in too much work trying to save a fresh install
<selena2013> wubuntu? thats a new distro ?
<omer_can> ı'm türkiye
<omer_can> how are you
<spacestationspaz> he should use the live cd and copy the files he needs and start over
<pobri19_> i don't have a windows disk..
<bcbc2> pobri19_: can you pastebin the commands and output?
<spacestationspaz> take off and nuke the whole site from orbit
<spacestationspaz> its the only way to be sure
<selena2013> lol
<spacestationspaz> pobril, htats not a problem
<plutazion> nope it's 12.04
<bcbc2> pobri19_: you don't need a windows disk to install a windows style bootloader if you just want to get windows booting. but it's better to figure out why grub isn't working
<spacestationspaz> unity?
<spacestationspaz> nuke and reboot man
<bcbc2> pobri19_: maybe the results of the bootinfoscript as well
<pobri19_> bcbc2: yeah, i feel like it'd just happen again anyway... i'll get a paste for you one min
<spacestationspaz> plutazion what desktop environment?
<selena2013> nuke ???
<spacestationspaz> I just mean don't try to save a borked install
<quick-> How can i format a write proteced drive in ubuntu ?
<plutazion> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301) ??? is my graphics?
<spacestationspaz> I spent all night on 2 different occasions trying to save an install that was unrepairable due to amd drivers conflicting with 12.10
<plutazion> yes i think it is unity
<spacestationspaz> i mean unity?
<selena2013> i have amd 12.10
<spacestationspaz> ok go into the unity search and enter 'additional drivers'
<plutazion> when i update 1204 it uses gnome and unity peices
<spacestationspaz> selena, its a machine specific problem
<selena2013> a ok
<spacestationspaz> specific cards
<spacestationspaz> and like the microphone/hdmi out problems in 12.04
<spacestationspaz> ubuntu is great but I've wasted enough time to know that some times it can't be fixed
<plutazion> my quadro cards and wifi card are not listed in addy drivers
<plutazion> in linux it can be created/fixed or broken just as easily xD
<spacestationspaz> um, the cards shouldn't be listed, just the driver module
<spacestationspaz> do they show up in lspci?
<spacestationspaz> what modules are listed in additional drivers?
<plutazion> both the "atmel" and nvidia cards are detected using lspci and lsusb
<spacestationspaz> selena, I think amd 12.10 is the version of the amd driver, I'm taking about ubuntu 12.10
<spacestationspaz> what modules are listed in additional drivers?
<plutazion> The "atmel" is the blitz modual
<plutazion> none
<plutazion> i used wubi installer if that matters
<spacestationspaz> so you have fancy expensive video cards and you're using nouveau?
<plutazion> no, the drivers aren't installed yet that i can tell
<spacestationspaz> the stock driver? if you have regular cards the performance isn't that different but on fancy cards nouveau is shiite
<plutazion> it's using some compatable thing
<plutazion> Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<spacestationspaz> nouveau is the standard install
<plutazion> i've had better gameing and rendering in ubuntu over windows...so... as long as it was supported
<plutazion> these are old pci quadros xD 500/600
<spacestationspaz> that gallium is just the rendering engine
<spacestationspaz> oh, you're probably ok
<plutazion> ok good to know
<spacestationspaz> are the network cards old too?
<plutazion> oh yes
<spacestationspaz> ok, network card support is pretty broad now
<spacestationspaz> but for older cards there are those that pretty much just didn't work with ubuntu, I think even with a wrapper
<spacestationspaz> so if you have an issue I suspedct that is what you are dealing with
<spacestationspaz> so you are dual booting windows?
<spacestationspaz> even in a dual boot I still recommend the regular installer
<spacestationspaz> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-310.40-driver.html
<spacestationspaz> check if your card is in that list
<spacestationspaz> plutazion
<plutazion> you can't install from the provider, it must be installed using the software center or something..i have the deb drivers but don't know how to install it and remember it always caused issues...none of the drivers listed in the software center are downloadable...
<plutazion> Atmel Corp. at76c503a 802.11b Adapter help me find and install this wifi AP?
<pobri19_> bcbc2: http://pastebin.com/Wggwasur
<pobri19_> bcbc2: blkid takes like 30 mins to run for some reason so i couldnt get bootinfoscript to work
<spacestationspaz> nobody listens to spaz
<bcbc2> pobri19_: that's not good... 30 min!
<pobri19_> bcbc2: tell me about it
<forumcash> when i use top command is there anyway to ignore root?
<bcbc2> pobri19_: so there may be some other problem there... but you might as well try installing grub with chroot: http://askubuntu.com/a/88432/14916
<forumcash> hi
<bcbc2> pobri19_: you could try to manually boot from the grub rescue prompt as well
<spacestationspaz> pobril19, just to ask one more time, and then I'll let you guys continue chasing your goose, if you can save your data what is the real problem with clean installs?
<forumcash> when i use top cammand is there anyway to ignore root?
<spacestationspaz> cash, I'm not sure what you mean
<spear> Hi all. I'm planning on installing Ubuntu on my mac, but the folks in #apple say: "No linux can control Apple's custom power control chip. You leave the Core-class CPU over-volted and at a much higher risk of failure." Can anyone confirm or deny this?
<spear> I need a second opinion
<pobri19_> spacestationspaz: the problem is this sort of thing happens regardless of whether i fresh install, because that's what i did anyway... so it'll more than likely do the exact same thing
<spacestationspaz> Linus torvalds is running linux on a macbook air
<pobri19_> bcbc2: checking link out now thanks
<spear> Yes, but that doesn't answer my question
<spacestationspaz> not unless you have a hardware difficulty
<bcbc2> pobri19_: here's how to boot from grb rescue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052
<spear> He's rich enough to afford a new Macbook Air if he fries his old one
<spacestationspaz> I don't think he's rich and even if he is he's not stupid
<forumcash> spacestationspaz: i am typing top i shows task manager thing but there are bunch of apps running by root user. i don't want to see it. can i make it invisible or something else
<spacestationspaz> oh, you want to know if their is an option for top to show only specific user
<forumcash> spacestationspaz: all users but root
<no_gravity> Good Morning from Germany! Clicking the "Get Ubuntu 12.10" button on ubuntu.com starts a download of ubuntu 12.04.
<bcbc2> no_gravity: just tried it. Downloads 12.10 for me...
<rand> me too
<spacestationspaz> gravity try changing mirrors
<no_gravity> bcbc2, rand: disable javascript and try again.
<no_gravity> spacestationspaz: have you tried without javascript?
<spacestationspaz> do you have a bittorent client? its usually quicker anyway
<no_gravity> spacestationspaz: im downloading 12.10 now. just wanted to inform you of the bug.
<pobri19_> bcbc2: trying the chroot thing atm, thanks
<spacestationspaz> Oh. Do they take bug reports in this room?
<no_gravity> here, using firefox 19.02 without javascript, it downloads ubuntu 12.04.
<bcbc2> no_gravity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug
<forumcash> i got it when i type top -i it shows whatever is really wroking
<forumcash> thanks guys
<spacestationspaz> cash, I was looking up the options for top, among other rthings
<spacestationspaz> glad you figured it out
<lokesh> how do I know which kernel i am using? is there a simple termnial command?
<spacestationspaz> uname -r
<lokesh> kernal/kernel *
<spacestationspaz> kernel
<no_gravity> bcbc2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1152881
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1152881 not found
<lokesh> I need a driver for my Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet
<pobri19_> bcbc2: bbs i guess! reboot step lol.
<bhavesh> is it possible for my college to disable all downloads on ubuntu? i cannot even use wget command, I keep getting timeout
<lokesh> Can I download a driver that is above my current kernel version?
<lokesh> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.5.0/
<ludwig__> why is it that i can double click a python file in a folder on the desktop, and get the suitable dialog for running it in terminal or just run it, but when i put the same folder in my documents folder it only opens in a text editor?
<no_gravity> bcbc2: did my bug posting work?
<bcbc2> no_gravity: is that bug public? it's not showing up
<aeon> hi
<spacestationspaz> is it set as executable?
<bcbc2> no_gravity: go to the link and check the padlock top right to make sure it's public
<aeon> in ubuntu scp how to exclude a directory
<aeon> plz help me on this
<aeon> in ubuntu scp how to exclude a directory
<keepguessing> Hi I just now installed ubuntu 12.04
<aeon> in ubuntu scp how to exclude a directory
<aeon-ltd> aeon: patience
<aeon> plz help
<aeon> me
<no_gravity> bcbc2: looks like its not public. how do i make it public=
<no_gravity> ?
<spacestationspaz> you want to install a directory but exclude a subdirectory?
<SunStar> when some one looks at their screen and knows what your talking about they will help
<bcbc2> no_gravity: around that padlock, top right, there is a round yellow circle with a pen in it. Click that and change it to public
<keepguessing> I did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade. i found the updates were very slow hence used the ubuntu software center and chose a better mirror. now i get a lot of dependency errors. Is this a known issue? I have returned back to main server since this is causing issues
<no_gravity> bcbc2: ok. can you see it now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1152881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1152881 in ubuntu-website-content "ubuntu.com downloads 12.04 instead of 12.10" [Undecided,New]
<keepguessing> Any other solution that you can think of?
<bcbc2> no_gravity: looks like ubottu can now :)
<aeon> in ubuntu scp how to exclude a directory
<no_gravity> bcbc2: ok.
<spacestationspaz> aeon scroll up
<bcbc2> no_gravity: maybe add the address to make it clear that it's the Get 12.10 button on the main download page
<pobri19> bcbc2: hey can you please relink me the grub chroot thing? it didn't work, so now i need to try step 7 :(
<bcbc2> pobri19_: so there may be some other problem there... but you might as well try installing grub with chroot: http://askubuntu.com/a/88432/14916
<pobri19> bcbc2: ty
<keepguessing> hmm si nobody face these errors :)
<keepguessing> s/si/so
<bcbc2> pobri19: step 7 should be /dev/sdb
<spacestationspaz> you get dependency errors and you think its caused by the mirror you chose?
<spacestationspaz> that doesn't make sense
<pobri19> bcbc2: oh okay, why's that?
<aeon> @Spacestationspaz were is the answer
<spacestationspaz> did you try changing mirrors again?
<spacestationspaz> I didn't answer, I am attempting to clarify your question
<bcbc2> pobri19: well your fdisk output shows your main harddrive being /dev/sdb
<Tex_Nick> !patience | aeon
<keepguessing> spacestationspaz: whenever i change an error i get this issue.
<ubottu> aeon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bcbc2> pobri19: for whatever reason it looks like your USB is taking /dev/sda
<keepguessing> spacestationspaz: whenever i change an mirror i get this issue.
<bazhang> aeon stop repeating every five seconds
<no_gravity> bcbc2: ok
<aeon> i have already  try it
<pobri19> bcbc2: nah that's not my usb, usb was sdf but i didn't include that in the output
<aeon> if u know the answer is pz give me
<bazhang> aeon, just wait. and be patient
<pobri19> bcbc2: so still sdb you think?
<bcbc2> pobri19: oh right it's 2TB not 2GB my bad (read it wrong)
<spacestationspaz> aeon you want to ssh copy a folder but exclude a subdirectory?
<bcbc2> pobri19: it depends which drive your BIOS boots from. Whatever that is you should install grub on
<pobri19> okay i'll try sdb and see what happens brb
<bcbc2> pobri19: I assumed /dev/sdb (and that's what you selected when you installed as shown in the pastebin)
<spacestationspaz> keep guessing, did you try sudo apt-get install -f?
<bcbc2> no_gravity: looks good
<helmut_> hi
<pobri19> bcbc2: update-grub outputted this:
<pobri19> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sdb1 Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sdc1
<bcbc2> pobri19: I would have guessed /dev/sdb2 based on the bootflag. Pity you can't get the bootinfoscript going
<bcbc2> no_gravity: I just confirmed that bug
<rand> cool
<hoanlong> how to open facebook
<spacestationspaz> hoanlong what do you mean
<aeon-ltd> hoanlong: open a web browser, go to facebook.com
<hoanlong> can't open skype
<spacestationspaz> who's that trip trapping over my bridge
<bonzar> hi
<aeon> spacestationspaz@yes
<aeon-ltd> hoanlong: whar?
<aeon-ltd> what?
<spacestationspaz> try setting the directory you want to exclude as read only
<spacestationspaz> google says its not officially possible, try rsync
<Extreme> Hi, I can combine two text files with 'cat' command. Is there any way to combine all the files in a particular directory into one big text file? (without typing cat file1.txt file2.txt ...)
<sam113101> cat *
<sam113101> ?
<bazhang> Extreme, tab complete them and add the final character
<rand> ya, cat *.txt > onebigtextfile.txt
<Extreme> rand: yes, that's what I did. thanks
<rand> cool
<borillion> is there anyway that I can figure out where my vnc connection is bottlenecking if thats whats going on?
<borillion> traceroute just shows me one jump
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with my wireless network... wlan0 is down, when i try to up it, it says that it is not possible due to RF-kill... when i run rfkill list it has 3 adapters: bluetooth, phy0:wireless lan (hardware-blocked) and acer-wireless:wireless lan (software blocked)... when i try "rfkill unblock all" nothing changes, when i unload and reload "iwlwifi" it says device not ready, in "lshw -class network" it says it is disabled.
<greenit> .. can any1 plz help me to get my wireless lan working again? i have no hw-switch for like fn+f2 to bring it back up and i have no network connection, so i can't pastebin something :S
<bcbc2> night all
<qin> rand:  cat *.txt > onebigtextfile.txt (makes input err, besides > overrides, unlike >> )
<rand> what's that qin?
<qin> rand:  correct would be: "cat *.txt >> nodottxtinname", just being picky, sorry.
<rand> you mean it creates the output file before it globs?
<rand> no it doesn't
<jman074> (03:36:20 AM) jara: so i was  installing  ubuntu 12. it said it needed to restart comp to finish. i cant tell if it did anything it all looks the same.
 * rand says good night
<qin> rand: you right, feel bad right now
<sam113101> is the dash supposed to be slow?
<sam113101> or is it just me
<hans-olof> i installed kubuntu on a former windows machine, but in boot meny windows shows up as an alternative, how do i delete that entry? in grub.cfg it says do NOT touch this file?
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my backup software déjà dup , it ask me to enter my login keyring, and i do not know what that mean
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my backup software déjà dup , it ask me to enter my login keyring, and i do not know what that means
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my  ubuntu one configuration  , it ask me to enter my login keyring, and i do not know what that means
<sam113101> kgalahassa: it's your password I think
<kgalahassa> sam113101, i do it but it do not accept
<doomlord> is it possible to get full ARGB transparency in any of the DE's/WMs in ubuntu (similar to the terminal window)
<doomlord> eg full ARGB GTK themes, etc..
<doomlord> the terminals look awesome
<doomlord> thing is transparency on its own without ARGB for opaque text isn't anywhere near as nice
<wildc4rd> would anyone have any idea why intel speedstep isn't working under ubuntu?
<milen8204> Hello all, I can not write in Cyrillic in wine MS office 2007, I can write in Latin but when I change my keyboard layout to Cyrillic and start pressing peters nothing appears
<burtonium> milen: do you have cyrillic fonts?
<burtonium> milen8204:  software center -> cyrillic fonts
<milen8204> burtonium, ok thanks will try
<burtonium> np
<steve_fi> milen8204, I googled and found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665485  I would suggest taking a look
<milen8204> steve_fi, thanks I should googled it too but I had no idea what to write :)
<steve_fi> ah, no problem :)
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my  ubuntu one configuration  , it ask me to enter my login keyring, and i do not know what that means
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my  ubuntu one configuration  , it ask me to enter my login keyring password, and i do not know what that means
<burtonium> kgalahassa: just type in your sudo passwrod
<killer> hey ..
<krystianm> hi, how do in install curl 7.28 ?
<killer> my cheese is detecting the webcam but skype is not detecting it
<krystianm> how do I install curl 7.28*
<no_gravity> Hello! How can I boot the ubuntu iso from an external hard drive? I tried "dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdb" but then i cannot boot from the device.
<killer> my cheese is detecting the webcam but skype is not detecting it
<Hyperbyte> "apt-get autoremove" just removed my -running- kernel.  Am I now screwed, or will the machine keep running happily?
<krystianm> Hyperbyte, do u have kernel in /boot ?
<gabkdlly> no_gravity, I have never done this before, but you might try using the "Startup Disk Creator", or unetbootin.
<gabkdlly> no_gravity, My thinking is that booting from an external hard drive should be similar to booting from a USB storage device.
<no_gravity> gabkdlly: i hoped so. but its not booting.
<gabkdlly> no_gravity, Oh, well then I am out of my league.  Sorry.
<Hyperbyte> krystianm, hmm, yes, actually... maybe it just removed the headers and I saw wrong?
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my  ubuntu one configuration  , it ask me to enter my login keyring password, and i do not know what that means
<gabkdlly> no_gravity, Did you try unetbootin ?  It sometimes happens to me that certain machines will work with a disk written with unetbootin, even if they will not work with "Startup Disk Creator".
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my  ubuntu one configuration  , it ask me to enter my login keyring password, and i do not know what that means, i enter my sudo password, and it do not accept.
<Hyperbyte> krystianm, I shouldn't do this kind of stuff so early in the morning. =D
<no_gravity> gabkdlly: what is unetbootin?
<DylanCl> Hello. When playing a game, I need to use shortcuts on a laptop. Like, the 1,2,3 keys. That wont work tho, I need to press SHIFT+1,2
<Andre81_> hi @ all
<Andre81_> this is a good day (I hope) ;)
<gabkdlly> no_gravity, It is an application to create bootable media.  It works with a wide variety of distributions.  It is available in the Ubuntu repositories:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/unetbootin
<Andre81_> I've a question about simple script, I'm new on linux and I want to create a script that retirieve pop email, extract pdf, print automatically pdf and then move this pdf to archive
<Andre81_> at the moment I've configured getmail and munpack
<Andre81_> from my hand all works great (also lp works well) but now I've to setup a script...
<Andre81_> and I'm here to ask help
<Tex_Nick> Andre81 : if you don't get an answer here, you might ask in #bash
<Andre81_> you are right
<Andre81_> thanks
<Tex_Nick> :-)
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.8.0-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 93.1% free] disk[Total: 926.3GB, 42.6% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :)
<stan879nz> hello is a .sh the same as a .bat for windows
<bekks> stan879nz: basically yes.
<bekks> stan879nz: Besides the fact that file extensions are meaningless.
<stan879nz> thanks bekks
<suna> hell
<luck> hello everyone
<suna> hey luck
<suna> can you help me
<stan879nz> so i take it that i can use a .sh to start more .sh's
<bekks> stan879nz: Your shell script doesnt even have to have a file extension, yes.
<suna> ive been trying to install steam with wine and winetricks
<suna> so i can play skryim
<lcabreza> suna: whats the error your getting ?
<lcabreza> suna: have you tried installing playonlinux ?
<suna> let me get the error
<suna> no
<luck> i am faceing a problem that everytime after i get update my wifi doesn't work or even it works does not connect to my wifi
<suna> i havent but ive read mutiply posts
<luck> any one know why?
<suna> of people saying  skyrim has to use wine or winetricks
<stan879nz> is there a way to put i a timed delay before each command in a .sh
<suna> Checksum for /home/nightmare/.cache/winetricks/steam/SteamInstall.msi did not match, retrying download
<luck> therefore i have to reboot and press down key when reboot it
<bekks> stan879nz: sure.
<suna> i think i did most of it right
<lcabreza> luck: whats the model of your laptop and wifi?
<suna> but thats what i keep getting
<suna> when i try to use winetricks to try to download steam
<luck> lcabreza: toshiba satellite c855 series , at&t wifi
<lcabreza> have you tried ..w/out using winetricks ..
<suna> no i have not yet
<bekks> !steam | suna
<ubottu> suna: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lcabreza> suna: just plain wine SteamInstall.msi
<stan879nz> would i just use a the ping command to set the time delay or is there another command for set_timedelay
<luck> lcabreza: and also sometime after wake up from sleep, wifi does not connect too
<suna> i knew they were doing that
<bekks> stan879nz: ping does not set any delay.It pings a network host. For pausing your script, you use "sleep".
<suna> no ive been using winetricks i am very new
<lcabreza> luck: whats your kernel version ? i used to have that issue on the older kernels..
<suna> to linux
<suna> but i do know alittle bit
<luck> lcabreza: how to cheak kernel version?
<lcabreza> luck : uname -a;
<stan879nz> right. thanks bekks
<bekks> suna: Why dont you follow the official instructions then, as just linked to you?
<suna> but i got tired of windows screwing up on me
<suna> was that the ones for steam right?
<luck> lcabreza: i think it is not about kernel ; because after i get update my wifi is not working anymore
<lcabreza> suna: heheh! Windows who ? :)
<lcabreza> suna: do this first : wine --version
<suna> k
<luck> lcabreza: 3.5.0
<bekks> !steam > suna
<ubottu> suna, please see my private message
<suna> k
<suna> yes i saw that when you posted it
<luck> lcabreza: 3.5.0-25-generic
<suna> but the download time for skyrim
<suna> is crazy
<bekks> suna: Then just follow it.
<suna> so like i guess what im saying ill try it
<luck> anyone know about wifi issue? beside lcabreza ??
<suna> but i was trying too stay away from it so i wouldnt have to reinstall it again
<bekks> luck: About which issue?
<suna> but it wouldnt hurt to try it
<luck> bekks: Disconnect
<bekks> !details | luck
<ubottu> luck: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<luck> bekks: after getting back from sleeping mode
<stan879nz> hey bekks is it called bash scripting? making a .sh start multi things
<luck> bekks: after update
<bekks> stan879nz: The file extension is meaningless, and yes, thats shell scripting.
<lcabreza> luck: how about the powermanagement ? have you tried checking if your using the latest one ..
<mykeus> you dont need a mime to execute
<suna> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<bekks> suna: Type: lsb_release -a
<Rokkross> Actually, perhaps power management settings disable wireless activity when sleeping.
<Rokkross> That would make sense.
<lcabreza> suna: cat /etc/lsb_release
<Rokkross> I'm not sure if they do, but it's worth checking.
<suna> ok i just did that
<suna> and this is what i got
<luck> lcabreza: I have a problem with wifi connecting, I'm running ubuntu version 12.04when i try to wake up from sleeping mode or after i get update wifi is not working
<suna> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<luck> lcabreza: i haven't check for my power
<luck> lcabreza: how to check?
<suna> is that the most uptodate version
<lcabreza> suna: yes that's right. did you do compile wine or apt-get install ?
<lcabreza>  luck: try to go to synaptic package manager and check for pm_manage something..
<suna> i used the terminal with apt-get
<luck> lcabreza: how to get there?
<suna> but ima try the steam one first
<suna> before i use the wine for now
<suna> if yall are willing to help its only reasonable
<suna> if i try something that could might make it alot easyer
<bekks> suna: Just follow the link above.
<suna> thats what im doing
<suna> and if it doesnt work
<suna> ill let yal know ok
<suna> also what is the ubuntu steam channel?
<lcabreza> suna: let us know for whatever errors you get ..we are just here..
<suna> lol i like how you said that ica
<bekks> suna: There is no ubuntu steam channel. The support channel is here.
<lcabreza> suna: #ubuntu-steam
<bekks> Oh, there is.
<suna> ok thanks i was just going to try that one as well
<suna> at least ask
<suna> or see if anyone is awake
<bekks> suna: Please dont use enter as punctuation sign.
<lcabreza> suna: Welcome to Ubuntu ...say Goodbye to Windows ...ehhehh!...
<suna> what do you mean as a punctuation sign?
<Rokkross> I think using enter as punctuation is quite nice.
<Rokkross> Some even say it
<Rokkross> s easier
<bekks> suna: Dont press enter after every few words please, but instead, write full sentences.
<suna> and yes i dont think ima go back to windows when i paid for a brand new 60d hard drive and like 3days later it made it start making clicking noises
<Rokkross> Well that sounds like more of a hardware issue...
<Rokkross> But yeah, stay away from M$ products.
<bekks> suna: Thats not a software, but a hardware issue then. Totally unrelated from Windows, e.g.
<suna> could of been but  i could hear the hard drive making those noise
<stan879nz> hello if i want a to start a file called server.sh in terminal. location is home/server/test/server.sh. how would i make a script to start it
<Rokkross> Maybe your hard drive became sentient and was trying to communicate in some obscure african language.
<stan879nz> from desktop
<benbro> is there a tool to convert ppt to pdf besides libreoffice?
<suna> and it was in the package ether way though ive had nothing but trouble with windows
<Rokkross> stan879nz: ./yourfilename
<Rokkross> In the terminal.
<Rokkross> That's not a script, but that's how you start scripts :P
<suna> and it costs you a arm and a leg to buy a copy of it when i can use linux for free.
<k1l> benbro: you can print to .pdf in ubuntu easily
<suna> also am i doing better with making full sentances?
<k1l> benbro: in other OS you need to install that first. but since its a ubunut support channel that is the answer :)
<benbro> k1l: ppt to pdf, not pdf to image
<k1l> benbro: what are we talking about? ubuntu?
<benbro> k1l: yes
<benbro> k1l: I want to convert a ppt to pdf on ubuntu
<Rokkross> That's a bit odd.
<k1l> benbro: open the "print" dialogue and see there are hardware printers and a pdf printer
<Rokkross> Why do you want a presentation document to a pdf? :P
<kgalahassa> i have a problem with my  ubuntu one configuration  , it ask me to enter my login keyring password, and i do not know what that means, i enter my sudo password, and it do not accept.
<benbro> k1l: Rokkross: that's not my question
<Rokkross> I know, it's my question.
<benbro> thanks anyway
<Rokkross> I realize if you need the information in multiple formats that it sounds convenient, but presentations in pdf format doesn't sound right.
<dyeaw>  /j #tumanako
<dyeaw> woops
<k1l> Rokkross: that is not the support issue. maybe he wants to show the presentation slides?
<Rokkross> /msg nickserv identify hunter2
<benbro> Rokkross: I need to convert a presentation to a pdf and I'm asking how
<benbro> that's all
<Rokkross> http://www.artofsolving.com/opensource/pyodconverter please google before asking questions.
<Rokkross> Seriously.
<Rokkross> that's just one solution. More suited for converting a crap ton of documents, but it'll suffice for one as well.
<k1l> Rokkross: dont do that. dont say people to google theirselves :/
<benbro> Rokkross: seriously, I asked for a tool beside libreoffice
<Rokkross> No no, I realize that there are some problems that need the support of a forum or IRC channel, but I mean...
<Rokkross> am I wrong for expecting people to at least try a bit before asking?
<benbro> Rokkross: I'm asking a legitimate question
<Rokkross> Not even try, just look.
<Rokkross> Oh I know it's a question.
<benbro> Rokkross: "is there a tool to convert ppt to pdf besides libreoffice?"
<DylanCl> Hello. When playing a game, I need to use shortcuts on a laptop. Like, the 1,2,3 keys. That wont work tho, I need to press SHIFT+1,2
<k1l> Rokkross: be helpful when you want to help. thats all.
<DylanCl> any way I can fix that
<k1l> benbro: i said, every program can print anything to .pdf in ubuntu
<k1l> benbro: or you use a cli tool like uniconv
<benbro> k1l: I'm talking about a powerpoint presentation
<k1l> benbro: i know
<benbro> k1l: uniconv is using libreoffice or openoffice. I asked for something else
<benbro> k1l: please don't answer my question because you don't know the answer. thanks :)
<k1l> benbro: :/
<k1l> i stated 2 very easy and correct answers. dont blame me if you dont want to use them
<quatar> Hi all. What's the best online tutorial for installing Ubuntu dual boot alongside Win 8 on UEFI machines?
<Rokkross> Hm...I'm not sure. UEFI is kind of tricky. I'm assuming it's UEFI with secure boot enabled correct?
<quatar> Rokkross, i don't know yet: my friend is giving me her laptop in a few minutes.
<Rokkross> From what I've heard that presents a problem. That is, enabling secure boot when you want to boot Windows and disabling it whenever you need to boot anything else.
<mikubuntu> used the command from this page :: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-install-Google-Earth-in-Linux-the-easy-way/ ... but some problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598408/ can anyone have a look and tell me what i might to to fix?
<quatar> Rokkross, anyway i found that in the download page of ubuntu the UEFI guide is linked directly.
<quatar> i'll start from there
<Sumesh> I'm trying to manually add a Windows entry to the Grub 2 config (after my friend borked it)
<Rokkross> Does update-grub not work?
<Sumesh> Windows is installed in /dev/sda5, so what line should I have for set root=(hdx, x)?
<Sumesh> No, I tried update-grub
<akashj87> Hi
<akashj87> how do i use SSH in 12.10
<Sumesh> update-grub does not work, nor does Boot-repair from an Ubuntu Live USB
<away> akashj87, I'm pretty sure openssh-client is preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> Sumesh pastebin your grub in chat, they might be more helpfull for you
<Rokkross> away: I think they might mean the server.
<akashj87> sudo apt-get install openssh-server says package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate.
<akashj87> away : I want to SSH to this ubuntu box.
<Rokkross> akashj87: apt-cache search openssh.
<away> oh
<away> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<akashj87> apt-cache says libssl1.0.0 , ssh-askpass-gnome and openssh-client
<Sumesh> lotuspsychje: Here's my grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598448/
<akashj87> away : sudo apt-get install openssh-server giving me error that it has no installation candidate
<Rokkross> It might be in a repo that you haven't enabled.
<Rokkross> Open up the software center for me.
<Sumesh> I tried adding a custom entry to 40__custom, and the entry shows up on GRUB menu, but it seems to be pointing at the wrong partition
<Sumesh> If you can help me point it to the right partition it'd be great
<Rokkross> Sumesh: Yeah, sorry. I was about to suggest something but I'm not sure what sda5 would be.
<Rokkross> I don't want to cause you more problems by guessing :P
 * Rokkross researches for a moment.
<Sumesh> I mounted sda5, all the Windws files are on it
<akashj87> Rokkross : i've opened Software center ...
<Sumesh> Here's my fdisk output, if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598456/
<Rokkross> akashj87: Okay, this may not work because I'm only sort of guessing, but it may well be in a different repo. In the menu, open "Edit" and then software sources
<DylanCl> Hello. When playing a game, I need to use shortcuts on a laptop. Like, the 1,2,3 keys. That wont work tho, I need to press SHIFT+1,2
<DylanCl> any way I can fix that
<Antonis> Hello, is there a way to list all installed kernel images and headers?
<Antonis> throu terminal that is
<Antonis> through* sorry
<llutz> Antonis: dpkg -l linux* |grep ^i
<akashj87>  Rokkross : Yeah , but i am sort of newbie ..i have opened software sources
<Rokkross> akashj87: Make sure main (it probably is), universe, restricted (only if you want proprietary software on occasion), and multiverse (restricted through copyright issues) are enabled. That should make most software you need available to you.
<Antonis> thank you
<wildc4rd> would anyone have any idea why intel speedstep isn't working under ubuntu?
<akashj87> Rokkross : they are enabled.
<Rokkross> Or wait a minute...
<Rokkross> openssh is in main
<Rokkross> I was assuming it was, but um...
<Rokkross> Try running apt-get update. Maybe your package lists aren't up to date.
<Rokkross> You'll probably have to run it as "sudo apt-get update" (without quotes) though.
<akashj87> Rokkross : okay , it was a fresh ubuntu 12.10 32 bit install in virtualbox
<Rokkross> Right right. I don't care about that.
<k1l> akashj87: can you pastbin the command and the output from the terminal, please?
<akashj87> k1l : sure , as advised by Rokkross running the update ...do you need pastebin of that also ?
<Rokkross> Only if you see errors.
<k1l> akashj87: yes, put it all into a pastebin. maybe there is somethiing that gives a hint
<akashj87> sure guys
<akashj87> Rokkross : now i got the prompt to download openssh-server :)
<matelko> Hi. I am trying to add new mount partitions intu fstab. But after start system writes me that "Partition can not be mounted". I have this in fstab:  UUID=580d18ba-2af8-4699-a8dd-c0e123279055	media/disk2	ext4	user
<Rokkross> That's good!
<subthalamus> hi, I know automatic updates are frowned upon, but I need these two ubuntu precise boxes to update automatically
<Rokkross> Make sure you update your package lists on a semi-regular basis. It shouldn't cause problems if you don't, but sometimes it does.
<akashj87> Rokkross : yeah sure..thanks ...thank you k1l
<subthalamus> I've configured unattended-upgrades but they continually prompt in kde that there are updates and you have to manually apply them and give password
<Ben64> matelko: /media/disk2
<matelko> Ben64: ok, thank you. Going to try it now.
<matelko> bye
<k1l> matelko: does /media/disk2 exist?
<matelko> kll
<matelko> kll: yes - the directory exists
<k1l> matelko: and you can test the fstab with "sudo mount -a" no reboot needed
<matelko> no reboot? ok.
<matelko> k1l  - but what to type? I am kind of new into the linux.
<k1l> matelko: see what i wrote just above
<matelko> k1l - so I just fix the fstab and run the command?
<k1l> yes. that will reread the whole fstab
<matelko> k1l  ahh, thank you.
<KolakCC> My scroll wheel is buggy. Is there a way to see if it's a software or a hardware problem?
<matelko> k1l, Ben64 - thank you for your help. It works now. I worked on MS Win and I forgot that "Disk1" and "disk1" is different on linux.  :-)
<subthalamus> I've configured unattended-upgrades but they continually prompt in kde that there are updates and you have to manually apply them and give password
<subthalamus> is there a step I'm missing?
<ericmcray> hello guys. My hdd has bad sector and I bougt a new hdd. now i want to move my win7 partition in old hdd to new hdd. I tried Gparted, simply copy and paste partition but it failed cuz bad sectors. Is there an other way to do this? if i use dd bad sectors be problem in new hdd?
<_cronus_> ericmcray, you could either use ddrescue or ntfsclone with the rescue option
<polatov>  /msg NickServ identify 275153
<ericmcray> cronus: thx. I'm gonna try that
<_cronus_> ericmcray, np
<Client01> hello everyone!
<Client01> having problem installing ubuntu 12.04
<Rokkross> What's the problem?
<Client01> the install window looks totally different, first time ever
<Rokkross> Oh dear.
<Rokkross> that polatov fellow used his actual password when he made that mistake.
<invariant> I am seeing some people who recommend installing 11.10 packages on 12.04. Is this supported?
<Rokkross> I probably shouldn't have ghosted him to test.
<nudelsuppe> hi, my wireless card does not work. i use a HP ProBook 4540s and xubuntu 12.10. lspci says "Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)"
<Client01> the install options dont workl
<invariant> And another question: why would it not work?
<Client01> when I click on run on usb or install on hard disk, neither functions
<Client01> the graphics are different too
<krystianm> Client01 where are those buttions that u are reffering to
<krystianm> ?
<k1l> invariant: no its not supported
<Client01> the old ubuntu font style with dark blue background, instead of that dark cherry color
<antonio_> is there any program that will keep me logged out of ubuntu for a given amount of time?
<Client01> they are on the install ubuntu page that comes first when you run on usb installer
<antonio_> need this for a productivity kind of thing
<invariant> k1l, and why would it not work?
<k1l> Invader_: because of depencies. sometimes it works but its not supported
<Client01> interesting, it worked now with 12.10
<polatov> Rokkross, suck bitch!
<k1l> !language | polatov
<ubottu> polatov: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Rokkross> Nah, that was deserved
<antonio_> anyone?
<Rokkross> I ghosted him twice
<calwig> what is the BackTrack chan? #backtrack
<antonio_> is there any program that will keep me logged out of ubuntu for a given amount of time?
<k1l> Rokkross: stop that!
<Rokkross> Hey hey
<k1l> Rokkross: that is against the freenode policies!
<Rokkross> if I wanted to mess with him I could have changed his password
<Rokkross> but I didn't because I'm an awesome person
<Rokkross> I'm only teasing.
<polatov> k1| sorry
<Rokkross> I don't appreciate that :(
<Rokkross> I thought posting your nickserv password in public meant you were fair game.
<k1l> Rokkross: stop that now!
<k1l> !coc | Rokkross
<ubottu> Rokkross: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<eos> anyone who had any look using infrared dongles on ubuntu 12.10?
<Rokkross> Infrared? For remote controls and such?
<Rokkross> I haven't looked, but I know it's been done.
<eos> Rokkross: just for data transmission
<eos> Rokkross: I have been googling for days, but not luck!
<k1l> !hcl | eos maybe here you will find some experience reports
<ubottu> eos maybe here you will find some experience reports: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mr_sausage> hi. i'm not able to mount my fakeraid volume in ubuntu 12.10. looks like a problem with dmraid. how to troubleshoot???
<streulma> hello, my Macbook Pro is blowing, and to slow to run Mac anymore, time to install Ubuntu ?
<eos> k1l: nope, not even there
<Mokilok> streulma: which year was yours made? Out of curiosity.
<k1l> eos: hmm, i think that should work somehow, but considering the speed and amount of work to do i would recommend other transfer ways like bluetooth or wifi or such
<eos> k1l: the device only supports irda
<streulma> Mokilok: It's  Macbook Pro 2010, Quad i7, 17 inch model with 7200rpm 500GB drive and now 16GB of ram
<Mokilok> I thought you said it was slow :P
<streulma> Mokilok: yes when I run virtual machines :(
<Edisto> anyone know how to enable networking when booted in root recovery option?
<Edisto> i tried sudo ./etc/init.d/networking restart but still not connecting to apt-get
<xubuntu521> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<xubuntu521> I did
<xubuntu521> so I can't gen that drive open
<_cronus_> eos, i used to have one of these usb irda dongles. what i remember is that i just plugged it in and it was shown as a serial device
<eos> _cronus_: where should it be shown?
<_cronus_> eos, /dev/ttyUSB0 probably. i dont remember for sure
<eos> _cronus_: hiw do you open it?
<xubuntu521> I want to backup old ubuntu files
<eos> _cronus_: I am asking becaue it shows up like that, but I do not seem to be able to open the connection!
<_cronus_> eos, i used minicom at the time, but probably gtkterm is a better option (i found that later)
<xubuntu521> can't get them open with nautilus
<xubuntu521> please help me
<xubuntu521> :>
<cfhowlett> xubuntu521, if in xubuntu, try using thunar
<xubuntu521> pls read more
<eos> _cronus_: is there any chanc eof seeing it in nautilus?
<hapster> hello. anyone able to get optimus working with bumblebee and the nouveau driver? Mine doesn't seem to work. Using 12.10. Nvidia blob works fine though.
<xubuntu521> I'm from webclient thats stored in xubuntu webpage, not on xubuntu
<monta> Hi guys
<xubuntu521> I need ubuntu type help, about mounting
<_cronus_> eos, i don't know.
<xubuntu521> how to make nautilus open /tmp/ecryptfs.mrDOtdpB#
<xubuntu521> ?
<monta> anyone can help me about flash player driver ?
<_cronus_> eos, iirc you have to set the connection parameters correctly, otherwise it may not work at all
<eos> _cronus_: iirc?
<_cronus_> eos, if i remember correctly
<eos> _cronus_: tahnks! :-D
<nightmare__> #ubuntu steam
<cfhowlett> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<nightmare__> hey is that person that was helping me
<nightmare__> still online here
<nightmare__> they were helping me with skyrim
<eos> k1l: it is so frustrating
<manxgoo> #join ubuntu-cn
<cfhowlett> manxgoo, that woud be /join #ubuntu-cn
<lolmaus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 12.04.2, and installation freezes randomly at different points. Whyyyyy
<lolmaus> It could freeze at "Preparing package blah" or at "Extracting foo" or whatever
<runningman> I have problem I lost graphical interface, and I can't mount drives
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, did you checksum the iso?
<runningman> I have unity fallback session
<runningman> now
<runningman> how to restore unity?
<runningman> I have 12.04
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, yeoup, it was correct. I'm now re-burning the CD with verification. But i think it were the CD problem, then the installation would halt at the same point every time.
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, y u no burn usb?  just sayin ...
<{-Dark-}> halo
<cfhowlett> {-Dark-}, greetings
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, i tried, but the USB won't boot. I had previoulsy tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 Unity on another machine, and it would also fail to boot.
<keshav89> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> keshav89, greetings
<lolmaus> This time i tried two different USB creators (Pendrivelinux and LiLi), both fail.
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, what hardware are you installing to?
<lolmaus> It just would not boot.
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux has a lot of different tools for making usbs at their site
<keshav89> cfhowlett: I have asked this question in #upstart room but didn't get a reply
<keshav89> so asking here :)
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, what hardware ...
<polatov> hi guys
<keshav89> I am using upstart with gunicorn
<cfhowlett> polatov, greetings
<polatov> i have downgraded grub to 0.97
<polatov> and installed gentoo
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2843#sp
<polatov> and have problem with ubuntu booting
<keshav89> cfhowlett: Here is my /etc/init/myflask.conf - Let me know if I can go ahead.. otherwise I won't if that breaks the rule of IRC
<polatov> does anyone help me?
<dr_willis> polatov:  state the actual problem to the channel and see
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, could you be hitting an EFI issue?
<cfhowlett> !paste|keshav89, paste your myflask.conf?  and ask your query
<ubottu> keshav89, paste your myflask.conf?  and ask your query: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, wait, this is a vista/xp vintage mobo?
<keshav89> My upstart conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598674/
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, i don't think my MB is EFI-capable. The bios is set to AHCI, no UEFI mentioned.
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, wut?
<polatov> cfhowlett, can you help me? http://paste.org.ru/?myme19
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, ah, well then.  someone was here yesterday and hitting issues with AHCI enabled/disabled switching.
<cfhowlett> polatov, you downgraded to grub .97 (why?), installed gentoo and NOW you also want to run ubuntu.  That right?
<polatov> yeap
<polatov> cos i dont like grub2
<cfhowlett> polatov, what error are you getting on boot?
<polatov> error 15
<cfhowlett> polatov, mbr error.
<quatar> Hello, I have a problem installing Ubuntu (EFI mode): it doesn't ask me the installation type (erase&install, install alongside win 8, manual type..), probably because of the raid system etc. But I can't manage to fix it
<keshav89> cfhowlett: ubottu My conf file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598674/ The query I have is- I am not rebooting my server and just doing "initctl start myflask"
<keshav89> But i don't see any process running
<cfhowlett> polatov, I suspect you have configured more than the mbr limit of 4 primary partitions  ...
<keshav89> when I do a status it says - stop/waiting..
<polatov> but gentoo works
<cfhowlett> keshav89, this question requires more knowledge than I have.  say in channel and ask again ...  By the way, if this is a server type issue, see #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> polatov, you installed ubuntu last ... so that is the one effected
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, what do you mean "vista vintage" MB?
<keshav89> cfhowlett: ok cool not a problem.. I will ask in come other channel
<cfhowlett> lolmaus,  I saw the specs on your mobo stated xp/vista compatible ...
<cfhowlett> keshav89, sorry I couldn't help but perhaps someone here could.  check back
<Darkas2> Hi! I've formatted a wrong disk with fat and need my data back. It was a fat before, and I've written almost nothing to it, and I've tried testdisk already, but it doesn't work for me, it only wants to undelete some files on the new partition. Is there any other way without photorec (that looses all my filenames/folders)?
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, every Gigabyte MB claims that. :)
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, ah.  ok.  so it's not a statement of age?  New mobo then.  Is this a custom build, by chance?
<calwig> how does someone set the execute variable? chown -x?
<calwig> on a file
<quatar> anyone every installed UEFI dual boot?
<away> chmod +x iirc
<polatov> cfhowlett, no. i have installed gentoo last
<dr_willis> calwig:  chown +x foo
<dr_willis> !permissions | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<k1l> !anyone | quatar
<ubottu> quatar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<calwig> dr_willis, thanks
<dr_willis> calwig:  -x removes the setting
<quatar> k1l, thx. Actually, I wrote my question before :) I have t suppose there's nobody who can help me now ...
<cfhowlett> polatov, suggest you try the current grub unless
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, i believe my PC configuration is pretty generic.
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, OK.
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, thinking
<k1l> quatar: well, efi and raid is not my business. try to explain with more details maybe someone knows it
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, that error stoppage at different points has me stumped.  the only time I've experienced such was when I had an un-detected short circuit which eventually killed my mobo.  random reboots, that kind of thing ...
<calwig> oh
<calwig> gotcha
<calwig> dr_willis, was doing it wrong
<quatar> well k1l, I start in EFI mode as explained [ help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ]. Then I run the installation, but it doesn't ask "install on the whole system OR alongside the existing OS OR manually", but directly prompt the partitioning tool which is empty... The same happens to this user: http://askubuntu.com/questions/170204/ubuntu-12-04-install-problems-installation-type-screen-no-options?lq=1 ... I tried to install mdadm as suggested but it didn't work
<cfhowlett> quatar, last time I installed, the previous GPT partitioning rendered my partitions invisible to ubuntu... I had to go to terminal to command a partition table restructure
<norbert_> Flash freezes my browser; anyone know if there has an Nvidia driver update in the last 24 hours?
<quatar> cfhowlett, I'm not so skilled at exotic partitioning...
<norbert_> (I'm using GNU/Linux Mint, but I think the packages are pretty much the same?)
<quatar> anyway i'm working on a VAIO with Win8 installed by the constructor which I don't want to erase... So I try to be polite...
<cfhowlett> norbert_, best you ask in a mint channel ... we don't support it in this one.
<cfhowlett> !mint|norbert_,
<ubottu> norbert_,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> quatar, understood.
<norbert_> k
<cfhowlett> quatar, sorry, but I've not enough experience with this issue to advise you sensibly
<quatar> cfhowlett, np! ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone can tell me how to convert .mp4 to .mpg for burning to dvd? Brasero hangs, winff can't do it, and quite frankly the avconv manpage confuses the hell outta me
<ntzrmtthihu777> quatar: whats the problem, i just came on channel
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, look in the software center for video converters
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i just use devede to generate a dvd iso i can burn to disk
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: looking more for in-terminal, gui apps have failed me.
<ntzrmtthihu777> devede failed also, forgot that one.
<mr_sausage> I have a disk that reports 2 typesof RAID metadata.  Only 1 type is valid.  How do I remove the other type safely??
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  and the error was? You did click that resize button it has? ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: yes, I'll do it again so I can get the error for you.
<dr_willis> run it from a terminal so you can see error messages also
<quatar> ntzrmtthihu777, the problem is about dual boot installing in EFI mode... do you have any exper. about this?
<mr_sausage> Here is the output from dmraid -n http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598714/
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  you made a dvd with it? or tried the divs/mpeg4 option?
<ntzrmtthihu777> quatar: sorry, nope :( efi == sadface
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: It immedieatly failed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: and just gave my good old fallback formatjunkie a shot, also fail.
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, i have just succeeded installing it from a freshly burned and verified CD. So it was either a bad CD or i was lucky not to catch the freeze on the fourth try.
<ntzrmtthihu777> running file on the mp4 yields ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 1
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, good job.  time to clean the CDburner, maybe??
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I had used the first option of devede, Video Dvd
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:   the last option juist makes an iso of mp4 files it seems.. heres a commandline it was using...
<dr_willis> pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598736/
<avrelaun> Hi
<cfhowlett> avrelaun, greetings
<saimanoj> Is Ubuntu participating in GSoC this year?
<avrelaun> I'm on a Macbook pro 7.1 13"with 320m
<avrelaun> using ubuntu lts 12.04.2
<avrelaun> with the live environment using the live cd
<dr_willis> make a dvd fails for me also.. seems some issue with the the python cide.
<avrelaun> the screen backlight keys worked
<ronalds> how to make lightdm use gtk frontend
<avrelaun> after installing and rebooting, the keys are working in the UI, but the brightness doesn't adjust
<ronalds> instead of messed up kdm
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, it froze during the first boot! :( The second boot attempt was fine, but the issue seem to be still there.
<avrelaun> the popup appears and everything
<avrelaun> but nothing else
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, i've got two pairs of RAM modules from different vendors installed. Can this be the cause?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: will that option create a dvd that works on a portable dvd player?
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, at least you're up and running.  I've had much better success with USB than cdrom ...
<onto> Hi! Ubuntu freezes when my wireless connects or disconnects. And sometimes it crashes
<jgm90> hi
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  devede does not burn.. it just generates the iso files
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, "should not" be an issue, but ... ?
<mr_sausage> I have a disk that has 2 types of RAID metadata on it.  I need to remove one of them.  How?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598714/
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: well you knoe what I mean, lol. will the dvd resulting from the iso work on portable dvd players.
<ronalds> how to make lightdm use gtk frontend
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, well, i'll keep a monitor attached to the machine for the first week and see how it goes. Hope it's all right. If it keeps failing, i'll try to remove one set of RAM and change the video card (currently some old cheap nVidia).
<cfhowlett> lolmaus, hope everything is as smooth as a baby's behind ...
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777: should.
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  unless its so old it cant read the cd-r/disks you burn
<lolmaus> cfhowlett, thx and bye ^_^
<jgm90> any guide for pgpool2 and ubuntu?
<onto> also for some reason my USB disconnects
<usr13> onto: Let me guess;  You want to know why?
<onto> usr13: Yes, and fix it hopefully
<usr13> onto: Are you talking about a USB flash drive?
<usr13> onto: Or...........?
<onto> usr13: no any usb (usb mouse, usb charger)
<usr13> onto: What do you mean by "disconnects"?  Does it just stop working?
<onto> Yes, exactly
<usr13> After how long?
<usr13> Is there a certain length of time?
<onto> I don't know, I need to restart to check
<usr13> onto: Well, I don't have a clue, maybe someone else here does, but one thing you might do is monitor the syslog
<usr13> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<onto> ok
<onto> what about the freeze on wireless connect/disconnect?
<Jack_X> sms with usb modem???
<saimanoj> Is Ubuntu participating in GSoC this year?
<usr13> When something quits working, you might get a clue.
<usr13> onto: "freeze"?
<elvinz> hi, when I suspend, my notebook immediately wakeup. Some lines on screen indicate that some devices failed to suspend, but it just flashes, I can't read anything. Is it possible to get the log of the suspend creen somewhere ?
<usr13> onto: Tell me about the freeze.
<onto> usr13: Yes, the everything freezes mouse doesn't respond caps and num locks don't light up. And if I'm too persistent it crashes.
<wildc4rd> would anyone have any idea why my CPU throttling isn't working under ubuntu?
<usr13> onto: "it crashes"?  The whole system locks up?
<onto> usr13: yes, I can't even go to the other terminals
<usr13> onto: There again, syslog should give a clue.  You may need to watch it from outside, (a ssh session from another PC on your LAN).
<onto> usr13: ok, will try
<Dragon707> Hi, i cant install my ubuntu. It keeps loading after i click on continue on the second step (choose for updates and MP3 support)
<usr13> But even if you are on the local PC, as long as you can still see the GUI terminal that is monitoring syslog, you should get some sort of clue.
<cfhowlett> Dragon707, install without those items.  you and add them later.
<usr13> onto: Tell me about this PC.  CPU RAM VIDEO,etc...
<cfhowlett> saimanoj, only thing I could find on GSOC '13  http://www.linux-support.com/cms/ubuntu-developers-valorie-zimmerman-planning-for-google-summer-of-code/
<mr_sausage> I have a problem with multiple RAID metadata on one of my disks.  I'd like to remove *some* of it. Can anyone guide me?
<Dragon707> cfhowlett: Ok, thanks. I will try that :)
<saimanoj> cfhowlett: Thanks
<onto> usr13: it's a toshiba satellite c650d
<onto> usr13: let me google the specifications
<expert> i want to be able to search all *.jpg files in my system and copy them all in one directory.. could someone please help with the command
<usr13> onto: Oh it's a laptop?  Could it be overheating?
<usr13> onto: 320.0 GB - Serial ATA-300 - 5400.0 rpm ?
<onto> usr13: it's at 47 degrees currently -- and earlier I had no problems with it going 70 degrees.
<onto> the wireless problem has always been there but this usb-issue started randomly today
<usr13> onto: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<onto> usr13: yes
<onto> usr13: 12.04
<usr13> onto: Is it fully updated?
<onto> usr13: no
<usr13> onto: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<onto> usr13: slow internet :(
<cfhowlett> onto, I'd go one step further ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> cfhowlett: Why?
<onto> isn't 12.04 LTS?
<usr13> onto: Yes
<usr13> cfhowlett: I think we should stick with fixing what we have.
<usr13> first....
<cfhowlett> usr13, to get package updates/additions since the 12.04 release.  Just my preference...
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis:
<akashj87> how can i use two network interfaces using 12.10 inside virtualbox ...such that one is available for host only networking and other for internet so that when host is connected to internet, guests can also connect.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<usr13> onto: You need to get it updated.  Then see if you still have problems.
<ntzrmtthihu777> akashj87: you just need to set up one. I forget the exact setup but a connection between host and guest will give guest internet.
<onto> usr13: ok, will do so
<usr13> onto: Ok. Let us know.
<akashj87> ntzrmtthihu777 : in virtualbox i have setup two interfaces for Ubuntu, one host only , and other bridged , but still when i connect to internet, the ubuntu guest cant access ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> akashj87: what are the host and guest
<akashj87> ntzrmtthihu777 : host : mac osx 10.7 , and guest is Ubuntu 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> akashj87: no experience with mac, sorry
<akashj87> ntzrmtthihu777 : np, but i wanted to know if my ubuntu ifconfig shows me two interfaces, how can i use one for internet
<ntzrmtthihu777> akashj87: not a clue. it "just worked" for me.
<usr13> akashj87: So what is the bridged one for?
<akashj87> usr13 : my router is on 192.168.1.1 , so bridged is for when host is plugged in
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I think my video files may be mislabeled.
<usr13> akashj87: Well, I don't understand your situation. Sorry.
<akashj87> usr13 : all i want to do is that i want the VM's and host to be connected ( done using host only networking ) , and VM's to be available for internet when host is plugged in.
<akashj87> currently host can access internet
<akashj87> but VM's are not able to
<usr13> akashj87: I don't understand "when host is plugged in".
<akashj87> usr13 : I dont have "always on" internet connectivity ...so bridged does nt work for me ...
<usr13> akashj87: ... plugged into ___________________?
<akashj87> usr13 : en0 interface on host (mac)
<usr13> akashj87: Well, it sounds to me like you need to set it up so that it IS "always on".
<dakotawulfy> does any one know the command line to see blocked connections ???
<usr13> dakotawulfy: What do you mean by "blocked connections"?
<akashj87> usr13 : oh ok ..but anyway i can configure ubuntu to use both interfaces ?
<akashj87> like host only for vm communications and other for accessing internet
<marlow_> dakotawulfy: sudo iptables -L
<usr13> dakotawulfy: But what you may be wanting is tcpdump.
<dakotawulfy> well like what u would see in firestarter
<dakotawulfy> firestarter not show it any more
<usr13> akashj87: Yes, you should be able to.
<EmLeX> Hello guys. can somebody give a example of blocking all trafic for a specific linux user when he goes over 100gb upload or download
<mr_sausage> I have a problem with multiple RAID metadata on one of my disks.  I'd like to remove *some* of it. Can anyone guide me?
<akashj87> usr13 : i had modified /etc/network/interfaces for that ..but even then for outside links it cant seem to use that interface
<usr13> dakotawulfy: I don't know how you've got them blocked, but depending on how the iptables rule is written, you may or may not be able to see anything. Depends on if it is logged or not.
<usr13> dakotawulfy: Because the point of blocking something is so that you do not see it.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<usr13> akashj87: Does ifconfig see it?  Can you set an IP to it?  Can you then ping that IP?
<dakotawulfy>  usr13 use to work in firestarter to show up blocked connections but now i dont see any now
<usr13> dakotawulfy: .... well not exactly that you don't see it, but that would be a side effect.
<usr13> dakotawulfy: And by seeing the blocked connections, I'm not sure what you are talking about.  Are you talking about IP addresses, or the actual traffic that you are blocking, (the connection attemps or...?).
<dakotawulfy> yes
<usr13> dakotawulfy: And I'm also not understanding why this is not a function of your router?
<dakotawulfy>  in firestarter it use to show that
<usr13> dakotawulfy: Your firewall needs to be on the router.
<dakotawulfy> go one on it
<dakotawulfy> got one on it
<usr13> dakotawulfy: Ok then, that is where the blocking needs to be done.
<avrelaun> NVidia proprietary driver was installed by default
<avrelaun> on ubuntu 12.04.2
<avrelaun> how can I switch back to nouveau ?
<avrelaun> I've uninstalled nvidia proprietary
<usr13> avrelaun: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dakotawulfy> so the reason they are not showing up in firestarter is that it is blocked from my router ???
<usr13> avrelaun: or just mv it
<dakotawulfy>  like when i played smokenguns use to show blocked connections
<usr13> dakotawulfy: Yep.
<avrelaun> usr13: there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> dakotawulfy: If the router blocks it, you sure-enough won't see it.
<usr13> avrelaun: Then you are already using the OpenSource driver.  lsmod | grep veau
<avrelaun> usr13: The 3d effects are broken on unity and gnome shell
<avrelaun> usr13: mesa or dri missing ?
<usr13> avrelaun: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<avrelaun> usr13: Yes, it's Nouveau
<avrelaun> usr13: no trace of mesa/dri
<usr13> avrelaun: Ok then, you'll not have 3d etc.
<avrelaun> usr13: I cannot use 3d on nouveau ? even for just desktop ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> why the hell to folk want that resource hog of unity-3d? may as well use windows aero
<usr13> avrelaun: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ilunimatii> hii can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|ilunimatii,
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | ilunimatii
<ubottu> ilunimatii,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> ilunimatii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> ilunimatii: No, we just ran out.  Should have been here 5 minutes ago.  ;0
<xdccFriend_[6743> ciao
<xdccFriend_[6743> !list
<ubottu> xdccFriend_[6743: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ntzrmtthihu777> fail
<ilunimatii> how to update metasploit in backtrack 5 r1
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ot | ilunimatii
<ubottu> ilunimatii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> ilunimatii: and I advise you to upgrade to r3
<usr13> ilunimatii: /join #metasploit
<EmLeX> ilunimatii: may i recomend #backtrack-linux channel
<_siracs_> i just pluged an USB 2.0 card with a NEC chipset into my old box, but the driver did not load automatic
<LittleFool> Hello, is there a bash scripting channel somewhere?
<_siracs_> which driver do i need?
<ntzrmtthihu777> LittleFool: #bash
<usr13> LittleFool: /join ##bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: why the double hashtag?
<LittleFool> hm thanks, shought it wouldnt be that easy
<_siracs_> old manuals telling something bout usb-uhci.o and usb-ohci .. but those are very old
<ilunimatii> thanks
<_siracs_> any idea which modules to try?
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: freenode guidelines for channel naming. more in #freenode
<ntzrmtthihu777> _siracs_: lsusb should give you a clue what to search for.
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: thankya, just wondering.
<ntzrmtthihu777> using ffmpeg does anyone know how to reduce the # of channels
<mr_sausage> does anyone here have experience dealing with dmraid?
<_siracs_> ntzrmtthihu777: hmm .. lsmod -vvv gives me ohci_hcd and ehci_hcd
<leex> hi I try to reinstall my machine (on my new ssd) but the grub-efi package always fails to install into /target/
<Techathy> I'm trying to make a mac mini into a dedicated xbmc htpc. I've got to the point of getting everything but X11 to work,
<leex> is there a known fix for that?
<Dragon707> cfhowlett: Hi, i am back
<ntzrmtthihu777> _siracs_: lsmod is loaded modules, I think. you would not need that, as it is not working, right?
<cfhowlett> Dragon707, good news I trust
<Dragon707> cfhowlett: it didn't work to install without updates and extra support for ex. it still keeps loading
<_siracs_> ntzrmtthihu777: die modprobe ohci_hdc  and  modprobe ehci_hdc  but i don't see any loaded drivers
<Techathy> I keep on getting the error 'Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration'. Anyone have ideas on how to fix this?
<ThaleS27> hi
<Techathy> My mac mini has an Radeon HD 6700M
<_siracs_> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah .. the modules are not loaded .. but locate did not find them too
<cfhowlett> Dragon707, ok, switch off/disconnect internet and install...  by the way, you DID verify with md5sum?  and check disk for errors when you first booted?
<Techathy> sorry 6630M
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|Techathy,
<ubottu> Techathy,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_siracs_> ntzrmtthihu777: i did make a updatedb but still no drivers to be found
<Dragon707> cfhowlett: I tryd to install without a internet connection but the same happens
<Dragon707> i am now gonna check the md5sum
<Dragon707> be right back then :)
<rogier> Is it possible to set firefox in a way that i can double click next to the tabs to open a new tab? like on a mac?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: it has a button to do that, is that not good enouhg?
<Techathy> cfhowlett: already done
<cfhowlett> Techathy, arr. OK. provide more details ... hardware and such.
<rogier> It works but on my job i have a mac and i've got really used to double clicking next to the last open tab
<cfhowlett> rogier, that is the default ff behavior as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: wow, just tried it. it works, damn cool
<Techathy> cfhowlett: what info do you want?
<rogier> Ow i see know. I moved the button so that it is next to the last tab. This is oké
<rogier> what really here it does not?
<cfhowlett> Techathy, gpu is the big question ..
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: what?
<rogier> The double click to open new window
<rogier> window i mean tab
<Techathy> Radeon HD 6630
<Techathy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598926/ <<-- Xorg.0.Log
<cfhowlett> rogier, see your firefox preferences/settings to effect button behavior
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: oh, the way you punctuated that made it seem gibberish. yes, it works perfectly fine.
<rogier> does not work like that here. But i moved the button next to tabs now. That's good enough.
<Andy80> guys, I'm sorry to do it, who do I have to report an "harrassment" in private dialog from a person of this channel? Thanks
<ikonia> Andy80: join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Andy80: join #ubuntu-opss
<ikonia> oops
<Andy80> thank you
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: lawl!
<Techathy> I've just done a fresh install of 12.04 Server, installed Xorg & fglrx driver to make sure that I've not broken anything. Same result
<theadmin> Andy80: You can also use your IRC client's /ignore feature so that the person shall bother you no longer.
 * Sietsem is now away: Gone, BNC. Leave a message.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Andy80: yup, it works wonders with trolls
<theadmin> !away > Sietsem
<ubottu> Sietsem, please see my private message
<leex> I bought a new ssd for my desktop and I am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on this new ssd and the 12.10 installer always fails ("grub-efi failed to install into /target/...") while trying to install grub-efi. the machine has (with another hdd) been running a 12.10 system. is there a workaround for this?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know an av channel?
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, audio/video?  try #ubuntustudio
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: ah, thanks
<theadmin> leex: Could you try running grub-install manually and providing the output of that? ("sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/target/boot/ /dev/sda")
<ilunimatii> help
<Techathy> cfhowlett: any thoughts?
<Frazzle> Hi everyone this is my first time in this channel. I installed 12.4 on this machine and am looking to set it up as a local file server, any advice what to use links to a tut or other resources?
<theadmin> Techathy: Why are you installing X on a server machine?
<k1l> !help | ilunimatii
<ubottu> ilunimatii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> Frazzle: "file server" is fuzzy. You can make an FTP, SFTP, OwnCloud, samba, ...
<rogier> test ignore this
<quatar> Tadà... I managed to install a dual boot EFI (ubuntu - win8) but now the GRUB entry for Win 8 won't work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI , item 5, says "boot via LIVE and then Boot Repai". Does it waste my already done Ubuntu installation?
<quatar> Why can't i perform boot repair from inside the installed ubuntu?
<Techathy> theadmin: I'm installing ubuntu server for a minimal install. All I want is Xorg & xbmc installed on the machine
<theadmin> Techathy: Why not use the XBMC livecd as provided by xbmc.org? It's installable.
<Techathy> because it blows up quite spectacularly when trying to boot on my mac mini :(
<leex> theadmin: this gpt partition label contains no bios partition; embedding won't be possible. embedding is not possible. grub can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. however, blocklists are unreliable and their use discouraged.
<mr_sausage> Techathy: openELEC might be what you're looking for
<theadmin> quatar: Because you can't boot it? If you're using boot-repair it means you can't boot a system.
<Frazzle> theadmin, can that be setup for local only access?
<theadmin> Frazzle: ...Which one?
<quatar> theadmin, I can boot my system
<leex> theadmin: I also told the installer to crypt my device and to use lvm
<Frazzle> any
<quatar> theadmin, I can boot it but only under ubuntu
<theadmin> quatar: Oh, then you can just try running "sudo update-grub" from inside of Ubuntu
<quatar> theadmin, why do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI suggest to do boot-repair in my case?
<quatar> *in my situation
<theadmin> Frazzle: Well, I don't see why not.
<rogier> Running gnome classic here. Is there no alt+tab function?
<Frazzle> theadmin, Somba looks intresting.
<theadmin> Frazzle: Samba you mean.
<theadmin> Frazzle: That's the Windows sharing system -- if you're not running Windows machines, stay away from it
<Frazzle> yes bad speller at times
<rogier> Or some other key combo to switch between windows?
<Frazzle> All the other machines are running win xp, win 7 and win 8.
<Techathy> mr_sausage: considering I seem to be having driver/hardware compatibility issues how does changing distro help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: yes, I use alt+tab to switch windows all the time
<theadmin> Frazzle: Ah, then that may end up being the best option.
<rogier> Wierd
<rogier> Does not work here.
<Frazzle> theadmin, Thanks for your help!
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone know about audio-video conversion? #ubuntustudio is quiet atm
<rogier> Maybe because i installed gnome?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: I use gnome-classic as well
<mr_sausage>  Techathy: openELEC has some very hardware specific builds.  I know they have one for the appleTV and I remember reading that people have openELEC working with core2 mini
<Guest21758> heya all
<quatar> Okay, i try to be more clear. I have correctly installed Ubuntu alongside Win 8 on a EFI. Now in my grub, Ubuntu (EFI) starts properly. Windows doesn't start properly. I'd use boot-repair. But from where? from the live Ubuntu (as suggested https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI here) or from the working installed ubuntu?
<Techathy> mr_sausage: including me ;)
<rogier> It's confusing why it's not working.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: check your keycuts
<Techathy> The i7 mac mini is very different to the earlier ones.
<raviteja> hoo
<rogier> It's in there
<EugenGenu> haa
<ntzrmtthihu777> quatar: go ahead and do it from the working install if you can boot it, the guide assumes a non-bootable ubuntu
<rogier> ntzrmtthihu777: It's in there,  somthing else mst be wrong
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: how strange
<quatar> ntzrmtthihu777, okay. Strange, anyway.
<rogier> ntzrmtthihu777: Maybe just install the whole thing again. Start clean.
<rogier> Was thinking to switch to a ad-free distro anyway.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: that's a windows mindset. you are on a macbook wit ubuntu, right? from what I read thats tricky
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: ad?
<rogier> Maybe i got some pirate version or something. Got the iso from tpb. But there's like affiliate links to amazon and things.
<compdoc> Frazzle, samba is excellent, even for linux
<compdoc> even if you didnt have WIndows
<auronandace> rogier: the amazon plugin is on by default, you can turn it off
<rogier> No it's a normal HP laptop. I have a mac at work to play music and stuff
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: may be a good idea to re-install then, you never know what may have been stuck into an unofficial iso.
<rogier> Mac sucks big time bye the way.
<rogier> But the amazon affiliate links are normal?
<k1l> rogier: just uninstall the amazon shopping lense and you are done
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: but as auronandace says, you can turn that off.
<auronandace> rogier: yes, that's normal
<rogier> Strange
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: he is under gnome, anyways, so why would  he se the affiliate links?
<k1l> he is not using unity? then he is making things up
<auronandace> rogier: i disagree with it being on by default but that's what canonical decided and i'm glad you can turn them off easily
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: doubt it. rogier do have skip-screen installed in firefox?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: above questoin
<rogier> Yes i haven seen it since i switched to gnome now i think about it.
<rogier> Skip-screen?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: its a firefox addon, and if you install it carelessly it will give you the links
<mvt007geek> hi people
<mvt007geek>  i mounted a file system into /mnt when i want to write into it say: cannot write permission denied . i did the samething in debian but in there it gave me no error and just did my order. what the problem is?
<Micheal> hello mvt007geek
<Micheal> chmod +R
<bekks> mvt007geek: You dont have permissions to execute your order.
<mvt007geek> bekks: why ? how can i fix it?
<Micheal> to get write access to a drive other then the one you boot from you need to chmod +R /media/drivename
<mvt007geek> Micheal: i did.still the same problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> Micheal: thats +r
<Micheal> what group are you in
<Micheal> +R is Write
<ntzrmtthihu777> and really +w
<llutz> Micheal: read "man chmod" please
<llutz> mvt007geek: what filesystem?
<threex5> Hi, I would like to 'upgrade' my 32 bit installation with a 64 bit one. My /home folder is on its own partition. What would be the best way to make this change?
<quatar> ho appena eseguito un boot-reepair. In fondo mi dice "non dimenticare si impostare la priorità di avvio nel BIOS al file sda3/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi "
<quatar> che intende!?
<bekks> threex5: The only way is a reinstallation.
<lesshaste> is there a command line to convert an mp3 to wav?
<llutz> threex5: you cannot upgrade 32->64 bit, you have to do a fresh insall
<llutz> install
<quatar> uh sorry for the language!
<threex5> bekks, llutz, that's fine. I would assume all my dotfiles would be compatible with a 64 bit os so I should be able to keep my home partition intact
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: easy. install the 64 bit install, but do not use your home partition. after install edit your fstab to mount your /home partition
<mvt007geek> llutz: yaffs
<chandler_> hello
<threex5> ntzrmtthihu777, couldn't I just use my /home partition during the install process, but not format it?
<llutz> lesshaste: lame --decode foo.mp3
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: I tried that once, but I think it overwrote my home folder because I used the same user name
<threex5> my biggest concern is the amount of time it would take to uninstall all the programs I don't want, and then reinstall all the ones I do
<llutz> threex5: the installer has an option to keep /home untouched, to be sure i'd backup things before
<lesshaste> llutz, nice! thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: no escaping that, programs get installed to / not / in general
<ntzrmtthihu777> */home in general
<threex5> ntzrmtthihu777, how possible is it to get a list of installled packages and just running it once the new os is in?
<llutz> !clone | threex5
<ubottu> threex5: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<threex5> sudo apt-get remove [everything I don't want] install [everything I do]
<ntzrmtthihu777> like ubotto said
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<threex5> ubottu, thank you.
<mrgadget> BluesKaj: Hi!
<threex5>  ntzrmtthihu777, llutz, does ubottu's solution work when going from 32 to 64 bit?
<onto> usr13: the usb is working so far for no apparent reason, still upgrading
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: if you install the 32 bit libs in your new machine it should be no issue.
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: erm, new install
<mrgadget> quit
<threex5> ntzrmtthihu777, ok, but that seems to semi-defeat the purpose
<threex5> i would want the corresponding 64 bit versions of those packages
<threex5> on a 64 bit ok
<threex5> *OS
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: some programs only exist as 32 bit, and apt-get should choose the best match.
<threex5> ntzrmtthihu777, when you say it should choose the best match, does that mean that if a 64 bit version is available, apt-get will probably grab that version?
<k1l> threex5: ubuntu is multiarch. means you install "package" and it chooses the right 32bit or 64bit package
<threex5> k1l, ntzrmtthihu777,great. Thank you
<Micheal> unless you have a app that is 32 bit and install it manually
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: yest.
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: how much ram do you have, anyways?
<Micheal> what distros are we using today
<Micheal> im using ubuntu
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: that is not a matter of ram
<ntzrmtthihu777> Micheal: as this is #ubuntu I think most of us are, or some variation thereof
<wickedheadache> i can't find ZyXEL wifi drivers in synaptic or software wizard?
<Micheal> true, but most are and could use more then just ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: unless I am mistaken a 32 bit system can only handle 4gb of ram, so installing a 64 bit system on only 4gb or less of ram seems pointless.
<auronandace> Micheal: do you need any help?
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: there are PAE kernels on 32bit. that infomration is outdated long time
<k1l> !ot | Micheal
<ubottu> Micheal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pypo> is there a good
<pypo> youtube downloader?
<pypo> that works
<pypo> I tried fatrat
<pypo> but somehow doesnt download
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: is that so?! awesome.
<pypo> nomnom did nothing either
<pypo> nor slimrat
<pypo> am I missing out somewhere?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pypo: youtube-dl
<pypo> I installed it too
<pypo> but not tried yet
<pypo> forgot among others :)
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: from 12.10 onwards pae is enabled by default on 32bit machines
<ntzrmtthihu777> pypo: literally the best one available.
<threex5> ntzrmtthihu777, 4gb
<leex-> hi, I am still having trouble with installing ubuntu 12.10 64bit on my new ssd. the installer fails with (The 'grub-efi' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.) and then if I try to install grub by hand (grub-install --boot-directory=/target/boot/ /dev/sda) I get this: http://pastie.org/6430135
<threex5> i'm running 12.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: k1l: but my question was not about 32 bit using more than 4gb ram, but about the benefit of using 64 bit on only 4gb ram.
<threex5> the bot said this might have problems with multiarch before 12.10
<threex5> ubottu !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: auronandace: is there any benefit of 64 bit if you only have 4gb ram.
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: _one_ advantage was to have more than 4gb ram adressed.. its not the only advantage
<threex5> ubottu !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<toidinamai> Hello.
<pypo> is the command line like this: ":user@user:~$youtube-dl url" ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: you don't have to address ubottu to do a !, just do it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pypo: youtube-dl -h will explain it.
<toidinamai> I believe the file ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso on http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd//quantal/ is corrupt.
<pypo>  tried and proved true.
<ntzrmtthihu777> threex5: and its better to point it at yourself like cloning > threex5 so it shows in your pm and does not flood the channel
<pypo> downloads now, thank you very much!
<auronandace> toidinamai: try another mirror
<toidinamai> The checksums don't match, were as the size and timestamp match.
<ntzrmtthihu777> toidinamai: then download from releases.ubuntu.com
<threex5> oh I see. thanks.
<toidinamai> Obviously, but someone should fix it.
<toidinamai> Were do I log a bug or some such?
<auronandace> toidinamai: is that an official mirror?
<toidinamai> Yes.
<toidinamai> It linked from ubuntu.com.
<IHateHavingToReg> I have an Ubuntu VM which I SSH to. I am told that I have exceed my disk quota. When I type "quota" at the cmd line though nothing comes up. Is there another way I can view my quota and usage?
<Micheal> I agree with ntzrmtthihu777 download the iso from ubuntu and get down with it
<k1l> toidinamai: its not for sure that the image on that server is broken. maybe just the transfer to you was corrupt
<toidinamai> k1l: I downloaded three times just to make sure.
<bekks> IHateHavingToReg: Whats the exact message you get?
<IHateHavingToReg> could not create ./games/year_2010/month_04/day_29/gid_2010_04_29_chamlb_texmlb_1/: Disk quota exceeded
<k1l> IHateHavingToReg: ask the hoster
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: you did not answer my question. is there a point in upgrading to 64 bit if your current system addresses all your ram
<IHateHavingToReg> wouldn't quota take care of that for me?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Not using 64bit just wastes resources, by leaving them unused.
<quatar> Hello everyone. I have succesfully installed Ubuntu EFI alongside Win 8 EFI (secure boot working). THe GRUB entry for ubuntu works properly, thw ones for Windows do not (can't find image file etc). I ran Boot Repair (from inside ubuntu), now all my GRUB entries are different frome before but still Ubuntu works, Win 8 doesn't. What should i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: his only resources are 4gb ram, I just wanna save threex some trouble
<toidinamai> Ok, so nobody cares that an ISO on an official mirror might be corrupted?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: And a 64bit capable CPU isnt a resource from your point of view?
<mr_sausage> Hey does anybody here have experience with RAID?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: true, but what benefit would it be?
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: its better on big integer calculations like in encryption/decryption, media converts, grafical calculations. and alot of other stuff from task managment etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: this is my question.
<bekks> mr_sausage: I bet someone does. Why dont you just ask what you really want to know?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: k1l: so it can math better?
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: if you are interessted go and read it. this is not really the topic in ubuntu support
<ntzrmtthihu777> excellent!
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: It outperforms a 32bit CPU in almost all uses cases.
<mr_sausage> does anyone know to remove duff metadata from disks using dmraid?
<IHateHavingToReg> Also is this the correct command to recursively compress all files in the games directory into a single gzip file? ~/test$ gzip -r games/*
<linuxnoob> does anyone know how can i download xwinrap for my ubuntu 12.04?
<streulma> hello, are there people that run Ubuntu on Mac, so yes, virtual or native?
<bekks> mr_sausage: Whats "duff metadata"?
<mr_sausage> bekks: disk has 2 types of metadata on it somehow.  one type is valid, the other is not
<ntzrmtthihu777> and less you think I'm being contrary, I'm not. I am just genuinly curious about the benefits.
<auronandace> !mac | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: to explain every single advantage (like you are asking for it) would not suit into this support channel. that is a sidetopic
<streulma> auronandace: that's not my question, the question is if I would do or not do, and how, I prefer virtual
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: I'm done, lol. I did not want every benefit, just wanted to know if there was one.
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: There are many.
<mr_sausage> bekks: i have pdc mirror but one of the disks also has ddf1 metadata.  dmraid prefers the ddf1 metadata and ignores pdc so considers the mirror to be broken
<auronandace> streulma: that page addresses exactly what your question was
<streulma> auronandace: I know how to do it native, but don't want native
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: let me tell you short: there is no reason not to take 64bit besides your hardware cant handle 64bit
<compdoc> virtual would be best
<bekks> mr_sausage: Whats "pdc mirror" and what are "ddf1 metadata"?
<auronandace> streulma: what's wrong with using virtualbox then? there is no difference to how it works in windows
<mr_sausage> bekks: pdc and ddf1 are both types of software RAID supported by dmraid
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: alrighty. I was more thinking are there reasons to take 64, no not take it. opposite, like
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: There are only disadvantages of not using 64bit, basically.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: gotcha.
<SloarisBoy> 64 is the way to go if your hw supports it =)
<vermilioner> The new one
<ntzrmtthihu777> I went 64 even though I only had 4gb ram because I intended to upgrade ;D
<ntzrmtthihu777> win$ is still in the dark ages on this, aren't they? eg 32 bit can only handle 4gb ram?
<vermilioner> 能用中文么，，
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: Without PAE, 32bot linux cant handle more, too.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !zh | vermilioner
<ubottu> vermilioner: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Mokilok> 32-bit can handle 4gb - address space. You get somewhere between 3.2 and 3.6 on average.
<Mokilok> on Windows.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Mokilok: yeah, I've seen that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: oh so its not default?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: No.
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: At least it wasnt.
<mr_sausage> bekks: shall i go back to asking who knows about RAID?
<k1l> toidinamai: ok i checked the image myself and the md5sum is corrupt. the http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/welcome.msg  states an email adress where you can submit that issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: so you gotta get the pae kernel yourself, then, deleberatatly.
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: The last time I used 32bit, was about in the 90s.
<Phantom> Phantom
<bekks> mr_sausage: No. Thats a meta question. I bet someone knows it. Just ask what you want to know.
<auronandace> ntzrmtthihu777: from 12.10 onwards 32bit kernels are pae enabled by default
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: As far as I know, the default in 12.10 is PAE.
<mr_sausage> bekks: i have but it seems rather pointless to ask if no-one in the room is an *expert* and as you can see, it's quite a detailed question
<ntzrmtthihu777> mr_sausage: quite frankly I'm irritated enough to figure it out for you. you have 2 metadata, 1 is right, but cant get rid of of the wrong one.
<mr_sausage> ntzrmtthuhu777: yes
<bekks> mr_sausage: And because it is pointless, please dont ask wether someone knows about raid, but just ask your, detailed, question.
<mr_sausage> ntzrmtthuhu777: i think i know how to remove the wrong metadata, but I could do with some guidance to ensure I don't trash my RAID set
<bekks> mr_sausage: You should backup first then.
<vermilioner> i am back
<mr_sausage> bekks: yes - thanks for that
<mr_sausage> bekks: it's a mirror so there is another copy, but i'd prefer not to have to rebuild because of a wrong command
<vincentS> can i change linux A with ubuntu without reformating
<bekks> vincentS: No.
<auronandace> vincentS: no
<vincentS> thank u
<SloarisBoy> mr_sausage: you know which physical disk/partition the metadata is on?
<mr_sausage> SloarisBoy: sda, sdb both have pdc metadata; sda also has ddf1 metadata
<ronalds> how to make KDE accesible icon disappear from applet range?
<mr_sausage> SloarisBoy: I want to remove the ddf1 metadata from sda... so I thought: dmraid -r -E -f ddf1 /dev/sda
<SloarisBoy> right
<SloarisBoy> and what occurred?
<mr_sausage> i haven't run it yet... wanted a 2nd opinion
<SloarisBoy> that seems right - atleast the -r -E portion if -f is the format metadata you want to delete that would seem correct also -
<aleza84> accidentally when installing I installed grub on a windows partition, need to remove it, how can I do it
<aleza84> ?
<mr_sausage> ok... so here goes... wish me luck
<dakotawulfy> aleza84 u can run the windows tool it should put it back
<SloarisBoy> at the end of the day you have to rebuild from the good side of the mirror if it doesn't work -
<k1l> aleza84: take the windows cd and use fixmbr
<SloarisBoy> doesn't sound like a bad deal - especially if you have a backup of your data - and you indeed want the metadata gone - doit.
<IHateHavingToReg> Also is this the correct command to recursively compress all files in the games directory into a single gzip file? ~/test$ gzip -r games/*
<dakotawulfy> Yea that it
<aleza84> dakotawulfy: what windows tool. I can't boot, I just pass bios, and then grub starts, I am at grub rescue prompt
<dakotawulfy>  sorry dont use windows knew u could do it
<linuxnoob0903> how to register here?
<mr_sausage> Sloarisboy: nope.  Error seeking
<k1l> aleza84: if you want to boot windows and ubuntu you need grub. windows bootloader only can load windows
<dakotawulfy>  k1l said
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ok, here is a question on the 32/64bit and 4gb ram. I have 64bit precise and 4gb ram, but it is listed as 2.9 gb, is there a way to increase this or is them the breaks?
<mr_sausage> how do i get stderr into the pipe?  i'll pastebin the errors
<SloarisBoy> mr_sausage: maybe it has issues being the two metadata are there and it's expecting to find one at some location on the disk where it's not
<ntzrmtthihu777> !register | linuxnoob0903
<ubottu> linuxnoob0903: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: you videocard takes the rest of that ram
<SloarisBoy> mr_sausage: 2>&1 after the command you need to redirect it on
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: that is a bios /hardware issue. not a ubuntu issue
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: ahhh, is that so. I thought my card had its own vram.
<linuxnoob0903> !register | linuxnoob0903
<ubottu> linuxnoob0903, please see my private message
<mr_sausage> SloarisBoy: thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599152/
<k1l> ntzrmtthihu777: vram is shared ram in most cases on mainboard video cards
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: very interesting. I may have to take a dip into my bios later on today.
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: did you actually press the y?
<aleza84> k1l: I directed to install grub on a wrong disc, Its a simple win boot disc, I has grub, Need to get rid of it
<mr_sausage> yes
<SolarisBoy> hrmm
<SolarisBoy> maybe you can try to manually zero it if you knew where to seek -
<linuxnoob0903> how can i know if my registration is successful?
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: Scary! I don't know where to seek.  I'm just reading that dmraid will block access to the raw devices... maybe I need to disable that and re-run my command
<auronandace> linuxnoob0903: ask in #freenode
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxnoob0903: if you followed the instructions in the messege it was.
<compuser> how do i install pfsense?
<ntzrmtthihu777> linuxnoob0903: and by your actions I doubt you did.
<auronandace> compuser: isn't that a freebsd distro?
<dakotawulfy> compuse pfsense is a system of it own
<compuser> ok, so u install like a new OS. got it.
<dakotawulfy> thats the whole system
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: try posting this output to pastebin 'sudo dmraid -tay'
<dakotawulfy>  like on a seperate computer
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: yes i think thats also true
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: Not pretty... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599169/
<Lee-C> hi guys, just chasing a couple of tips.  im thinking of setting my main PC at home up as a
<Lee-C> server.  The main reasons for wanting to do this are (1)monitor exactly what Internet
<Lee-C> traffic is going in and out (including keeping track of website and browser history of all
<Lee-C> machines o the network)  (2)network shares (which i want to access remotely) (3)media
<FloodBot1> Lee-C: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lee-C> server. I'm not sure i want to go the whole hog
<Lee-C> though and use Ubuntu server though as I'm not sure I'm 100% confident in my abilities to
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: but it does demonstrate my problem... dmraid is preferring the ddf1 metadata and claiming sda for a non-existant raid set.  next, when it discovers pdc metadata on sdb it can't find the other half of the mirror and therefor thinks it's degrded
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: yes i see
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: output of 'sudo dmsetup ls' please
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: output of 'sudo dmsetup status' as well please
<mr_sausage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599176/
<mr_sausage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599178/
<kiarespond> I have  a question about Onion(tor), can anyone help real quick?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | kiarespond
<ubottu> kiarespond: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: try to suspend the ddf device
<ntzrmtthihu777> kiarespond: but on that note I may be of some assistance
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: and see if you get a diff output from one of the failing commands you previously ran
<kiarespond> ntzrmtthihu777, I am running Ubuntu and I do a "lsof -i" and tor is running. Does that mean anytime I connect to the internet it will be though tor?
<redtape-renegade> OH Man I just trashedmy system .. I ran all the commands on this page for pdnsd [2nd one down].. but I have no internet now .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/22750/best-way-to-set-up-dns-caching
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: suspend sda?
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: the pdc devices *seem to be there -
<ntzrmtthihu777> kiarespond: not sure. would that not be a good thing?
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: suspend the ddf1_44656c6c202020201028001510281f0235e69547e81a389b
<llutz> kiarespond: no, you have to tell your apps to use tor (socks proxy at port 9050)
<ntzrmtthihu777> kiarespond: I have ran tor in the past, and there are a few sites that do not allow access from the tor network
<kiarespond> llutz, alright, thanks for the help
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: How would I do that?  dmraid -an and then dmraid -ay -f pdc ??
<kiarespond> ntzrmtthihu777, i am aware of that.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kiarespond: and with tor running I was able to access those sites through firefox
<SolarisBoy> dmsetup suspend ddf1_44656c6c202020201028001510281f0235e69547e81a389b i would guess not quite sure
<kiarespond> ntzrmtthihu777, that's because firefox is the best! thanks
<SolarisBoy> sudo ofcourse
<kiarespond> llutz, How would I go about setting that up? The socks proxy at port
<llutz> kiarespond: depends on your apps. firefox has an option in network-settings for that (you either want to install torbutton if using ff)
<SolarisBoy> i think ultimately if you want to cleanly remove it you can use dmsetup remove ddf1_44656c6c202020201028001510281f0235e69547e81a389b which should leave the two pdc metadata's from both pieces of your mirror - despite it may be marked dirty still
<kiarespond> llutz, alright, thanks for the help
<SolarisBoy> however the suspend may give a clue before the final action mr_sausage -
<llutz> kiarespond: this might be interesting for you too https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy
<ntzrmtthihu777> kiarespond: or just use the tor-browswer from their site. its a modded firefox to work seamlessly with tor
<kiarespond> llutz, alright I'll look at it
<llutz> kiarespond: just be warned, tor is slow. so if you route all your traffic through it, you have to be very patient....
<redtape-renegade> Anyone see my question ^ 5 mins ago ???
<ntzrmtthihu777> redtape-renegade: nope, whassup
<kiarespond> llutz, ok.
<redtape-renegade> OH Man I just trashedmy system .. I ran all the commands on this page for pdnsd [2nd one down].. but I have no internet now .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/22750/best-way-to-set-up-dns-caching
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: OK.. suspend /dev/mapped/ddf1_... results in no output
<kiarespond> llutz, But do I have to use the system proxy or manual proxy settings?
<llutz> kiarespond: depends on what you want to do. if you just want to browse some sites via tor, just setup  your browser to use tor
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: more importantly would probably be the exit code unless you enabled some verbosity/debug
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: try a status command and see if it is suspended
<mr_sausage> -vvv suspend shows status SUSPENDED
<SolarisBoy> cool - try the other commands you were typing that got the bad output -
<mr_sausage> still lots of bad output.  i'm going to go for the dmsetup remove
<SolarisBoy> sounds like whats needed -
<SolarisBoy> redtape-renegade: ubuntu does dns caching by default - afaik
<SolarisBoy> it sets up dnsmasq to listen locally on port 53 and sets your resolver to localhost - it puts whatever you get from dhcp as your upstream dns in dnsmasq
<SolarisBoy> if you removed it - maybe you broke that process of network manager setting it up - did you try to ping a public IP like 4.2.2.2 to confirm its not dns related
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: Hmmm... doesn't look to have removed it. still got a node in /dev/mapper/ so I'm going to reboot
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: ok
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: see you when you get back
<mr_sausage> different box
<mr_sausage> still alive here :)
<SolarisBoy> lol
<IHateHavingToReg> I want to recursively spider a directory and compress all the files. However doing this command  gzip -r games/* >data07_09.gz  creates a file with 0 KB size. What am I doing wrong?
<ntzrmtthihu777> IHateHavingToReg: get rid of the >
<SolarisBoy> yea
<mr_sausage> nope.  still there
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: =(
<SolarisBoy> i got nothing then - probably the dd would do it but like i said - assumes you know start/end of the metadata
<mr_sausage> is there anyway to get dmraid to reveal where it found the metadata?
<SolarisBoy> seems like its trying to int he first post you showed - but i can't confirm that
<mr_sausage> Is this it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599236/
<SolarisBoy> DDF1 Header at 0x866b5b8
<SolarisBoy> seems to be
<SolarisBoy> google around about using dd to delete it - cause i see a few entries anchor which seems to somehow point to the header(s)
<mr_sausage> can I dump that out using dd to verify?  it seems that header value of 0xde11de11 should be easy to spot
<SolarisBoy> sure
<mr_sausage> :D Any idea how? ;)
<IHateHavingToReg> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks, trying that now
<ntzrmtthihu777> IHateHavingToReg: no prob.
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: the arg seek=HeaderStartPoint would bring dd to that offset on the disk
<mr_sausage> ok... i shall have a play
<SolarisBoy> mr_sausage: be careful =)
<mr_sausage> dd if= is the output, right? ;)
<pilsa> histo, i have notoriously problems with downloading articles form websites. i want exactly that article including images for offline reading. no less, no more. however, scrapbook (firefox) doesnt do exactly what i want. any recommendations of ubuntu packages to perform the described task?
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: wget -pk url will do you
<SolarisBoy> wget mirror option?
<pilsa> ntzrmtthihu777, i try that, one moment
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: wget is an awesome thing :)
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: sure is =)
<pilsa> ntzrmtthihu777, however for downloading many articles a gui interface would be better.  so, i have a site with links to 20 articles and then i want to download those articles including te pictures.
<SolarisBoy> if it's a JS site - you may have issues..
<SolarisBoy> with whatever you use
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: no, with a carefully executed wget you will have it all.
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: I've done quite a few of these myself.
<pilsa> ntzrmtthihu777, ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: the exact opposite is true, to download (or do anything repetative) en bulk cli is always the way to go.
<SolarisBoy> pilsa: wget --mirror http://your.site.com/articles -o /home/me/articles.web
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: could you direct me to the site
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: or you could just do wget -m, no need for the long option.
<SolarisBoy> i love long options for some reason
<ntzrmtthihu777> wget -pkm then the rest.
<SolarisBoy> feels more weighted down lol
<pilsa> ntzrmtthihu777, one moment,  i check out the wget man page ...
<SolarisBoy> good idea.
<pilsa> thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: heh, I always go for least amount of keystrokes. besides using the one letter options makes me seem more a wizard to my windows-using associates.
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: zsh command complete is kick booty..
<SolarisBoy> oh-my-zsh +1
<IHateHavingToReg> ntzrmtthihu777 okay so I took out the > and just used gzip -r games/* data07_09.gz, however the data07_09.gz file is still empty. Any other suggestions?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: o rly
<ntzrmtthihu777> IHateHavingToReg: :/ lemme try it on something.
<llutz> IHateHavingToReg: thats not how gzip works
<bekks> IHateHavingToReg: You cant gzip a directory.
<llutz> IHateHavingToReg: gzip -r games/
<ntzrmtthihu777> he wants the contents
<bekks> IHateHavingToReg: tar cvzf data07_09.gz games/*
<llutz> IHateHavingToReg: that will compress EVERY SINGLE FILE in that dir
<bekks> IHateHavingToReg: tar cvzf data07_09.tar.gz games/*
<bekks> IHateHavingToReg: That will create a gzipped tar ball.
<llutz> IHateHavingToReg: you might want to use : tar -cjf backup.tar.bz games/
<llutz> ups, bekks was faster
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: when i tab on -- i get all my options per line like '--force                     -- force overwrite' with ncurses like select menu - (oh-my-zsh) default - so in effect i never type the opts just select them most i type is --
<meisth0th> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: interesting.
<llutz> SolarisBoy: bash-completion does nearly the same
<IHateHavingToReg> thanks
<meisth0th> why isn't there alternate installer media images for 12.10?
<SolarisBoy> llutz: very true and with tweaking exactly the same - but zsh's is way easier to enable
<boxmein> :O
<llutz> SolarisBoy: true
<HelloWorld321> stupid question: who owns a symbolic link?  I just made one with ln -s ... to a directory that's owned by Mr. "HelloWorld321" and the link says that it is owned by Mr. "root"
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: bash completion is default
<llutz> HelloWorld321: the owner of the file the symlink links to
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: so it zsh
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: i will admin zsh default completion is horrid
<ntzrmtthihu777> meisth0th: not a clue, its not there :/
<SolarisBoy> *admit
<boxmein> I've heard pretty shite things about wubi
<dr_willis> alternative installer was discontinued for 12.10
<boxmein> is wubi worth it
<boxmein> :O
<FloodBot1> boxmein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> boxmein:  i suggest avoiding wubi
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: I thought you meant you have to turn on bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> *completeion
<boxmein> FloodBot1 please...
<SolarisBoy> no - its there by default as long as you have bash-completion installed on most distro's
<meisth0th> ntzrmtthihu777, does ubuntu-server have a lot of packages? i want to build my server from scratch
<HelloWorld321> Is there a sensible chmod to make to a new soft link?  Right now, it shows as "lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root", which feels somewhat insecure?
<llutz> !mini | meisth0th then you want to use this
<ubottu> meisth0th then you want to use this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: no, because if you ever decide to switch to a full ubuntu you cannot do this.
<boxmein> ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean by full ubuntu? What does wubi do differently?
<dr_willis> there are ways to convert a wubi install to a real install.. sometimes they even work.... ;)
<llutz> HelloWorld321: you cannot change ownership/permissions of a symlink, they inherit those from the source-sfile
<boxmein> I'm just trying to avoid wasting a disk
<meisth0th> llutz, that's the exact thing i want, thanks.
<escott> HelloWorld321, the better way to think about symlink ownership is to realize that the symlink doesnt exist
<dr_willis> boxmein:  wubi installs in a FILE on your windows drive.. it uses windows  to boot itself.
<dr_willis> boxmein:  if windows dies.. your wubi can die also.
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: its still taking hard drive space, may as well give it its own partition. plus who knows how windows fragmentation will affect it.
<Fira> Hi Ubuntu guys.... I pluggued an IDE drive on an installed machine, it shows up in BIOS but i don't get an associated /dev/sdX :( ... I can't see anything in kernel logs either.. Is there something I'm supposed to modprobe or install to get proper IDE support :/ ,
<boxmein> that makes sense
<Fira> ?*
<Fira> hdX*
<dr_willis> Fira:  not really. its possible the hd is dead/semi-dead
<escott> HelloWorld321, directory is a set of hard links to inodes. ie it is a table of pointers to the beginning of a file/directory. that file beginning has ownership information
<dr_willis> Fira:  an ide drive will show up as /dev/sdX
<Fira> dr_willis: i hope not, because i tried 3 of them <.<'
<SolarisBoy> Fira: try executing fdisk and see if you get it there
<SolarisBoy> Fira: sudo fdisk -l
<escott> HelloWorld321, a symlink doesn't have an inode and just gets the path shoved into it, so there is nothing to own. you can manipulate the entry in the directory table or the target path
<Fira> hahahahaha dr_willis that's my mistake i was looking for /dev/hda x.x'
<Fira> thanky <.<
<dr_willis> Fira:  Years ago there were hda.
<boxmein> Next off, is getting to the tty from Gnome viable?
<dr_willis> Fira:  use sudo blkid to scan for the disks
<boxmein> I don't want to say possible because it's obviously possible
<boxmein> but viable
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: easily
<SolarisBoy> boxmein: CTRL+A+F1
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: ctrl+alt+f1
<boxmein> Ah..
<SolarisBoy> sorry - i meant alt =(
<SolarisBoy> i use screen to much
<ntzrmtthihu777> SolarisBoy: screen rox
<llutz> escott: sure does a symlink have an inode
<SolarisBoy> ntzrmtthihu777: sure does =)
<boxmein> Prepping my HDD for it then
<escott> llutz, it will, but it acts like it doesnt
<dr_willis> boxmein:  if all you need is a console.. use virtualbox and install lubuntu in it..
<dr_willis> boxmein:  or a server install in vbox
<boxmein> I have an arch system set up from zero in virtualbox already
<boxmein> And an XP system next to it
<dr_willis> boxmein:  so why are you messing with wubi?
<boxmein> I considered it since I didn't want to waste a DVD, but I guess live installing is better.
<escott> llutz, ie im saying there is no content in a symlink (its just a path) so it acts like it doesnt exist
<boxmein> I wanted to know if it made sense to install via wubi
<dr_willis> boxmein:  make a live usb...
<pilsa> ntzrmtthihu777, i have network trouble, i have to fix this first,     thanks
<boxmein> dr_willis: I don't have a pen drive large enough
<dr_willis> boxmein:  best is to avoid wubi if at all possible.
<dr_willis> a minimal iso can fit on a rather small usb
<dr_willis> you dont have a 2gb usb?
<escott> HelloWorld321, to clarify im saying it acts like it doesnt have an inode, because it has no content
<boxmein> I have a 2G and a 16G one with the 16G one storing data I am not keen to shuffle around
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: dd if=/dev/sda of=/root/data skip=1953525167 count=1
<boxmein> I have spare DVDs around so that isn't that large of a problem
<mr_sausage> SolarisBoy: and it's gone :)
<boxmein> Learning of the pros/cons of different opportunities was important to me
<boxmein> To find out whether there was an easier yet equivalent way of doing ubuntu
<boxmein> And I found out what I needed
<dr_willis> wubis main pro is it uninstalls as a windows app does...
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: you know you don't need a dvd for ubuntu, a plain cd will work fine
<dr_willis> everything else about is a con. ;)
<dr_willis> 12.10+ needs a dvd for the desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: more reason to hate it then :/
<boxmein> ntzrmtthihu777: I used DVD as a placeholder for the word disc as to not confuse it with disk/HDD
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  yea.. we should all be locked down to a silly 700mb limit...  lets go back to floppys!
<dr_willis> 8Track tapes. ;P
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: yes, lets become the bloated behemoth that is windows!
<boxmein> Punched cards! :O
<mr_sausage> i did this to erase the block: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 seek=1953525167 count=1
<boxmein> >implying ubuntu isn't bloated for linux
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  windows restore set here was 3 DVDS full..
<dr_willis> bbl. off to da store.
<hdwhite> Whenever I try to connect to a wireless network for the first time, it just shows it as "connecting", but it never fully connects.
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: implying I was speaking of linux in general and not ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | hdwhite
<ubottu> hdwhite: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boxmein> ...
<boxmein> it's a bit mean isn't it
<ntzrmtthihu777> boxmein: no, its efficent. premade message to get the point across quickly.
<hdwhite> Um, I'm using Network Manager, and I have Ubuntu 12.04, I think?
<hdwhite> I
<hdwhite> I'm not sure what other details I can give
<ntzrmtthihu777> hdwhite: what kind of machine you using.
<hdwhite> A EEE Pc
<ntzrmtthihu777> hdwhite: which one.
<holstein> hdwhite: i would remove the passcode, try and see what is actually failing.. could be you have entered the password incorrectly
<hdwhite> No, the passcode is correct
<hdwhite> Seashell series?
<hdwhite> I've typed and retyped the passcode for the current wireless network as well as other ones
<boxmein> hdwhite: as precise as you can get would be best. It might be under your laptop or something
<boxmein> 1005HA?
<compdoc> is there a program that can display a quick assessment of the speed/capabilites of a cpu? Or maybe a good, small benchmark gui?
<ntzrmtthihu777> compdoc: yes. software center should have one, I forget what mine is called.
<hdwhite> I only see a Microsoft Certificate of Authenticity underneath the laptop
<escott> compdoc, lscpu
<compdoc> cool, I'll try that
<boxmein> hdwhite: fair enough, it seems that the Seashell series is just one model anyways
<ntzrmtthihu777> hdwhite: very strange, I had one and used lucid puppu linux on it no problem with wifi
<hdwhite> I haven't had an issue with it until recently
<ntzrmtthihu777> hdwhite: then you changed something.
<hdwhite> I have no idea what that would be, though
<rogier> Running of a USB stick at the moment. Will it be faster if i install to hard drive? It's a 5400 rpm laptop drive.
<llutz> rogier: it should be faster, not much, but ..
<dr_willis> rogier: yes
<hdwhite> I can connect to my apartment and school WiFi without any problems, but I tried connecting to my parents' WiFi (and a neighbour's) for the first time and it's stuck on "Connecting"
<ntzrmtthihu777> hdwhite: have you been able to connect to said networks with this machine before with the same setup?
<hdwhite> Apparently, it's stuck on "getting IP configuration"
<hdwhite> Yes
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: are you in control of that network?
<hdwhite> I am for the one at my parent's at the moment, though it seems to be more of an issue on my end
<rogier> How can i add my liquid dispenser to ubuntu? It only has a winXP driver CD!
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: are other machines able to connect freely right now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: whut?
<hdwhite> Yes
<rogier> Can i control my liquid dispenser with Ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: what do you mean a liquid dispenser?
<boxmein> being really extremist you probably can if you write your own drivers
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: finally i guess did it work before on that network for you?
<hdwhite> Yes it did, a few months agoi
<boxmein> but that's for non-lazy people,
<rogier> While it's just like any old liquid dispenser accept it's controllable with a computer over USB. It worked fine under winXP but i don't get it to work under Ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> interesting - hdwhite are you using an existing profile for that wifi net or are you selecting it as a new network in nm?
<boxmein> because ubuntu doesn't have drivers
<boxmein> rogier: might you try running it via Wine
<ntzrmtthihu777> rogier: again, what the hell are you talking about, liquid dispenser
<hdwhite> I'm selecting it as a new network right now
<rogier> It does not dispense wine.
<SolarisBoy> they have automated liquid dispensers in the google office bathrooms. like that?
 * ntzrmtthihu777 facedesks
<boxmein> Wine is a program that runs windows stuff on linux
<boxmein> it does only stuff to some extent
<SolarisBoy> when it comes to emulating hardware - especially proprietary stuff it's probably not going to cut it @wine
<rogier> Why would one want a liquid dispenser in the Bathroom? It seems like a strange place to get drunk. Especially in the office.
<SolarisBoy> if the device is generic with a generic interface start by plugging it in and seeing what it's recognized as
<boxmein> rogier: he means a soap dispenser
<SolarisBoy> rogier: it dispenses soap...
<boxmein> I think -he- means some sort of multi liquid self service tower
<SolarisBoy> who's liquour comes from a dispenser and not a glass bottle anyway.
<SolarisBoy> weird
<SolarisBoy> beer maybe...
<boxmein> http://www.chennaiimports.com/images/juice_dispenser_4tanks.jpg
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu doesn't dispense liquor lol
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boxmein> but that'd be a major selling point
<rogier> I mean the little machine that you connect to several liquor bottles. Then there is the long tube you hold in you mouth and then on the computer you choice what kind and how much liquor you want. And then it gets pumped into your mouth. So that you dont have to get up while gaming and things.
<SolarisBoy> i figured that was common
<boxmein> rogier: seriously :O
<SolarisBoy> lol
<rogier> But the driver cd is only for windows. This would be a dealbraker if it don't work
<boxmein> There's this thing
<boxmein> They call it a cup
 * ntzrmtthihu777 double facedesks
<boxmein> It might sound mind blowing
<boxmein> bu
<boxmein> it holds liquor
<llutz> its weekend ... trolls all around ...
<rogier> Yes i have cups to but i like the dispencer more.
<SolarisBoy> that guys fixing to kick bounce you guys if you don't start talking ubuntu and now!
 * SolarisBoy we're all dead!!
<compdoc> now I know why ntzrmtthihu777 is that way - too many facedesks
<SolarisBoy> flat face
<boxmein> rogier: might want to get VirtualBox for a Windows XP virtual machine to run your liquor dispenser for you
<DJones> rogier: boxmein If you want to carry on the conversation, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
 * ntzrmtthihu777 cannot believe this is being entertained.
<rogier> PLease just let me troll.
<boxmein> It's a topic to discuss!
<SolarisBoy> what if someone pauses the VM while it's dispensing... whats the exit strategy?
<Guest4980> ciao
<boxmein> SolarisBoy: A hell of a night
<SolarisBoy> drunkOnExit()
<IdleOne> Please stop with the off topic
<rogier> I  laghing out oud fuck finished the whole bottle of whiskey
<Guest4980> !list
 * ntzrmtthihu777 notes that he is not part of this discssion.
<ubottu> Guest4980: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mjayk> does anyone have a good alternitive to GNU plot ?
<hdwhite> Would reinstalling Network-Manager help at all?
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: thats probably over kill
<ntzrmtthihu777> hdwhite: and you may strand yourself.
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: maybe restart network-manager or take a peak at iwevent to see if anything odd is occuring between you authentication to the AP and requesting an IP
<sigg3> hello!
<mjayk> Hello!
<sigg3> I have an installation question. Any takers?
<boxmein> Fire at the channel
 * canihojr re
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: you should actually be able to run 'sudo dhclient wlan0' interface assuming you auth'd properly via network-manager - and possibly an error will result which is more clear from the terminal
<hdwhite> The last think iwevent spits out is "New Access Point/Cell address:Not-Associated"
<sigg3> Is it sufficient to just dd the ISO image to an USB stick to create a live usb to install ubuntu from?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | sig
<ubottu> sig: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<afflicto-laptop> Hey all. I have a laptop, I just installed windows 7 and I created 3 partitions. 150gb where I installed win 7, 270gb for storage and 50gb for ubuntu, but ubuntu doesn't allow me to "install alongside windows".. why?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | sigg3
<ubottu> sigg3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IdleOne> sigg3: yes
<llutz> sigg3: yes
<sigg3> Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: it really depends on when it spits that out - long story short if your IP layer is hanging - what do you have it configured to do dhcp or a static IP?
<hdwhite> Right now, DHCP
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: if it's doing dhcp which it probably is - it indicates a problem elsewhere - if you say other machines work and not yours - perhaps there is a stale lease or something very common of those home routers people - have - which all points at trying to reboot the router and then trying back
<hdwhite> I might give that a shot, though I'd be surprised if it's on their end
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: have you tried the 'sudo dhclient wlan0' ?
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: you can also try this to confirm - switch to static and use an unused ip and re-connect to that wifi net
<hdwhite> It doesn't spit out anything
<SolarisBoy> ok fine - try and switch to a static IP you know is unused and on that wireless network range - and reconnect
<hdwhite> Actually, looking at the iwevent output, it gives out an access point/cell address, but then 45 seconds later, it says it's not associated
<SolarisBoy> sounds like you need to check the router
<thrope> hi all  - just did an update on 12.04 and now dbus can't start X… I am using xbmc and usually use "xbmc-standalone -- -layout LayoutTV
<SolarisBoy> or maybe that at the worst case your driver doesn't like whatver access method is enabled - which is another cause of that off/on never connected thingy afaik
<SolarisBoy> -- but you said it worked at one point.
<thrope> I get the following error: * (FEH.py:3064): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch -- utolaunch=1e3f82181774c2cda0a965cd000002d5 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<thrope> Error: unable to open display
<thrope> FEH.py: cannot connect to X server
<thrope> but if I do xinit xbmc-standalone -- -layout "LayoutTV" it works fine
<hdwhite> How would I do that with Network Manager? It seems to want me to put in a Gateway, a Netmask, a DNS Server, and a Search domain
<thrope> so I think it is a ubuntu / dbus problem not an xbmc problem
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: yea - thats a static conf
<thrope> how can I figure out why the dbus-launch is failing?
<hdwhite> What should I put in for all that stuff?
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: gateway is generally the IP of the AP people put as the .1 addy on their network as a general thing but it doesn't have to be - netmask's tend to be /24 on home netorks - doesn't have to be - dns server generally is provided by your ISP and in some cases folks behind nat routers use their nat router as the dns resolver - search domain generally isn't needed unless you are on your own .domain and constantly contacting other m
<SolarisBoy> hdwhite: all to say - go on another working machine be it windows/linux and do ipconfig/ifconfig respectively to get an idea of your network if you dont know now.
<skulltip> morning, what's the best 10"+ tablet for ubuntu?
<rogier> My computer caught on fire. What should i do? I already put a glass of beer over it, didn't help.
<holstein> !ot | rogier try the ot channel or a hardware channel
<ubottu> rogier try the ot channel or a hardware channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> skulltip: i like the bamboo
<skulltip> sorry SolarisBoy, I meant a (pc) tablet
<holstein> SolarisBoy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and continue, please :)
<SolarisBoy> why would you tell me too?
<SolarisBoy> generally you tell the source of the issue too - not the person asnwering the question - or atleast afaik - but im sorry i said 'i like the bamboo'
<hdwhite_> Hmm, ipconfig doesn't list a DNS server
<SolarisBoy> this is one of those situations where im scared to even talk -
<SolarisBoy> sorry ill say nothing (/all)
<holstein> SolarisBoy: dont be scared, just invite the users to /join you in the ot channel for ot chat.. no worries
<SolarisBoy> ok..
<slide> Does anyone know of a good guide for full disk encruption setup of a new drive and not a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<rogier> no one is talking on the off topic channel.
<boxmein> rogier: <3
<skulltip> is it the nexus 10 that is compatible?
<hdwhite> Oh hey, manually setting it up worked!
<hdwhite> Thanks guys
<pilsa> ntzrmtthihu777, i finally made it, using your help and these instructions
<boxmein> slide: truecrypt?
<pilsa> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<pilsa> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: what was it again you were doing?
<boxmein> pilsa: "wget -m site"
<pilsa> downloading multiple links
<ntzrmtthihu777> pilsa: ah yeah.
<pilsa> with images
<slide> boxmein, i was thinking of ubuntus 'FDE' (Full Disk Encryption) stuff though im not 100% sure whats best
<boxmein> slide: hmm I'd suggest TrueCrypt but suit yourself
<slide> i do like truecrypts plausible deniability partition thing heh
<slide> boxmein, know of a good guide for it then?
<pilsa> boxmein, ok i might try -m ... but i dont want all the other crap on that page
<ntzrmtthihu777> man what are folk so afraid of, gotta encrypt everyting an get locked out like toke the other day\
<slide> i wish truecrypt were oss
<pilsa> anyway
<boxmein> $google setting up truecrypt for new hdd
<pilsa> i worked
<boxmein> pilsa: hmm you might be able to filter by content typ
<HelloWorld321> tx escott, llutz
<pilsa> boxmein, alright
<slide> hrm is it oss?
<pilsa> thanks to everybody, good bye
<sidvee> my wifi tries connecting to a network only to fail and reconnect after timeout. There was these two commands which I found long back which used to fix the issue. It used to delete a file or something. I formatted system and now I can't find it.
<Ulisse_> !vhost
<ioria> sidvww: maybe wifikill
<sidvee> my wifi tries connecting to a network only to fail and reconnect after timeout. There was these two commands which I found long back which used to fix the issue. It used to delete a file or something. I formatted system and now I can't find it.
<Nach0z> sidvee: maybe /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sidvee> Nach0z: Lemme check.
<sidvee> Nach0z: It was something like iwlwl or something.
<sharif> help me
<rogier> sharif: with wat?
<sharif> Could not initialize the package information
<sharif> and my softwer sources not open
<sharif> help me
<sharif> @rogier
<sharif> Could not initialize the package information any on help me
<jman074> hello ladies and gentlemen
<jman074> need to make my computer recognize a multimedia device
<Datz> hi, I'm having a problem with my screen where multiple desktops are displayed in one. http://i47.tinypic.com/s60f4j.png
<alexei_naumov>  /msg NickServ
<Datz> I'd like to reset the catalyst control center if possible
<Datz> I've already tried to rename xorg.conf to something else, which worked until I logged in.
<phaidros> I have loaded the firmware for my dvb-t device, but which tool do I use to tune?
<bekks> phaidros: kaffeine
<phaidros> bekks: in unity? (kaffeine is kde, right? lotsa megabytes in libraries just for one app makes no sense ..)
<llutz> phaidros: or vlc, mplayer
<phaidros> llutz: vlc didn't offer the device
<phaidros> hm, man mplayer :)
<bekks> phaidros: space isnt expensive nowadays. And kaffeine is the most convinient tool for watching dvbt
<phaidros> bekks: space is relevant  on SSDs still ;)
<phaidros> bekks: but thanks, as it looks I'll give it a shot
 * boxmein installs
<gabkdlly> phaidros, I like me-tv
<bekks> phaidros: Basically - no. Casual sizes are about 128G, so using a few hundert MB for a full blown KDE are hardly noticable. And even less noticable - a few MB for a few libs.
<phaidros> gabkdlly: thx, trying that too :)
<fast> ciao
<fast> list
<phaidros> bekks: then again, everyone has different priorities in such things, I personally don't like to use overproportional space for just one app, as well as loading all that kde libs for "just" a tv player sounds not very sensible. then again, if it is the best option, one might consider that. to be honest, my 128gb SSD is always close to full ..
<jman074> need help making my computer recognize a multimedia device
<llutz> phaidros: well, get a 250GB then :)
<bekks> phaidros: Mine is close to empty - all data are on other HDD, the SSD is for the OS only.
<molensis> help, how can i register a nickname?
<llutz> !register | molensis
<ubottu> molensis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phaidros> bekks: not very useful if one operates only with laptops, but hey, it is just personal tast, and yes the 256gig one is on the wish list .. as soon as I paid all taxes, that is the nixt thing
<molensis> !register | molensis
<ubottu> molensis, please see my private message
<phaidros> and yes, one should have a NAS or other storage :)
<philipp__> hi
<phaidros> I do, tho, ideal world in daily usage is different :)
<llutz> molensis: you'd read what ubottu told you, not repeat the trigger
<Afal> On this week's universes most hated: icedtea-6-jre-cacao and icedtea-6-jre-jamvm for literally stopping me from installing anything with apt-get
<phaidros> :D
<Ludlow> hows 13.04 coming along?
<holstein> Ludlow: /join #ubuntu+1
<TheLordOfTime> !ubuntu+! | Ludlow
<TheLordOfTime> oops
<Ludlow> ok
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, /join #ubuntu+1 Ludlow
<cam`> when i'm logged into my account there's no battery icon on my top bar but on the login screen and guest account it's there
<FloodBot1> TheLordOfTime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ludlow> ok
<tony_lech> I got my server to start a service/daemon on boot. can i get it to issue a stop on reboot/shutdown? otherwise the pid file sits out there
<Ludlow> is anyone having issues with kernel 3.7 and core-dual cpu's?
<bekks> Ludlow: Me doesnt.
<escott> Ludlow, i suspect that youa re
<esing> hello
<Ludlow> hmm strange
<esing> should I mount my root partition also with rw,noatime and nodiratime  if i use an ssd?
<llutz> esing: yes
<esing> llutz, thanks
<escott> esing, if you dont want atime its best to disable it on virtually all devices
<esing> Hm, ubuntu installation already created a home folder but I have an older home folder from my previous linux distru; should I remove the current /home folder in ubuntu first before mounting the old /home
<molensis> are there no c++ or g++ compilers installed in ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> esing: i would backup both, and just try it
<esing> holstein, good idea , thanks
<escott> !info build-essential | molensis
<ubottu> molensis: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<jamescarr> Hi there… I am trying to understand why I cannot get libmysqlclient18 on 12.04 to be installed with ssl support
<jamescarr> any ideas?
<Afal> Can someone help? icedtea-6-jre-cacao and icedtea-6-jre-jamvm are blocking me from installing/updating/doing-anything with apt-get and i'm getting to the point where I feel like I need to explain my situation with an xkcd comic AND THAT IS UNNACCEPTABLE
<molensis> are there no c++ or g++ compilers installed in ubuntu 12.04?
<TheLordOfTime> molensis, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TheLordOfTime> molensis, while that will install a bunch of build libraries, it WILL install gcc and g++ compilers
<jamescarr> molensis: build-essentials
<molensis> thanks, just curious, are escott and ubottu ai?
<jamescarr> escott: hmm
<llutz> ubottu is for sure, escott ... :)
<ubottu> llutz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> how would i
<cam`> i have the indicator-power package installed but no battery indicator still
<lolzguy> Hey, need help with my Ubuntu system. Nothing seems to respond when I log in. No window borders or unity launcher. Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599520/
<jamescarr> so I guess I should just not use libmysqlclient-dev and just make it myself
<jamescarr> since the package will not give me ssl support
<jamescarr> dammit
<mshake> i made the /boot partion 50 gigs i want to resize it and make it smaller  without breaking ubuntu what is the recomende size for /boot ext4 ? should i do it uisng gparted on running machine or live disck ?
<Kroach> will it be possible to have nautilus 3.4 in Ubuntu 13.04?
<mshake> !partion
<mshake> !/boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jamescarr> who maintains libmysqlclient-dev ? I'm just going to reach out to him
<jamescarr> or her
<Datz> Hi, how can I wipe all changes to my catalyst control center config and start with a new one?
<bekks> 1
<mshake> ??
<bekks> mshake: 256M
<mshake> i made it 10 gigs
<bekks> Thats wasting more than 9.5G
<mshake> 1 gig is enough ??? anyway i want the remaining 45 gigs to be add to  the extended partion but it seems that i can using a running system
<bekks> mshake: 256M is enough. 1G is wasting 768M.
<mshake> but how i can expand the  /  partion ?
<bekks> mshake: You have to use a live cd.
<llutz> bekks: " wasting 768M." wasn't i you a few minutes ago, saying " space isnt expensive nowadays."? so who cares
<mshake> ok if i don't want to use a live disk how can i make a second partion  Like (d) in windows
<escott> mshake, you cant
<bekks> llutz: Deliberaty just wasting something is different from being concerned of using just a few more space.
<escott> mshake, unless you have some unallocated space you cannot resize active partitions
<mshake> i have 50 unlocated
<escott> mshake, then just create a partition with gparted
<mshake> i did but how can i start using it  xD
<escott> mshake, you mount it. where is up to you
<jamescarr> escott: I like that someone asked if you were a bot
<jamescarr> that's so amusing :)
<escott> !fstab | mshake
<ubottu> mshake: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mshake> facepalm   i will just use a live disk
<mshake> thanks
<Arbok> Hey, how do I maake it so I have no problems with file permissions? I have a game folder I copied from my external drive on here, but I think there is permission problems
<escott> !permissions | Arbok
<ubottu> Arbok: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Arbok> !permissions
<Arbok> Oh
<escott> Arbok, generally if you are copying from ntfs or fat the files will have the wrong permission. similarly if you copy from ext4 as a user but dont use sudo cp -a you will get incorrect permissions
<Datz> Hi, I'm getting three open tabs for every window open for gnome session fallback
<Datz> how can I get it down to one?
<Arbok> So is there a quick way to change permissions for an entire folder so it will run in WINE?
<escott> Arbok, yes but you need to know what the permissions need to be first
<maesrin> Hello guys , is there a way to connect to a second vpn server when i am already connected to another, with network manager ?
<Arbok> Yeah, I was using chmod, but I couldn't frind the right permission
<shwaiil> hi
<Arbok> What are the correct permissions I need?
<kapz> Hi I need help with networking in ubuntu 12.10. After an update my wifi connection does not complete, it asks for passcode continuously
<shwaiil> Q: I think my Ubunu 12.04 is corrupted. Bad HDD a few weeks ago, and my user account had missing device drivers etc. Created a new one since then, but I-m still finding some issues, like the webcam not avail. What should I do ? Thank you!
<escott> Arbok, how would we know?
<escott> shwaiil, have you checked the smart status of your disks with gnome-disks?
<Arbok> escott:Oh, I assumed there would be a default setting that would work
<escott> Arbok, the reason we have permissions is because there isn't one single permission that works for all files.
<escott> !details | Arbok
<ubottu> Arbok: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Arbok> Escott: Oh, sorry. I am running Ubuntu 12.04, not dualbooting. When I try to run WoW(installed on a wind7 machine and transferred over, either I get stuck at the launcher updater or wine just quits
<Hawkerz> hmmmmmm, can anyone supply some up-to-date information on how I should trim my ssd
<escott> Hawkerz, carefully
<Hawkerz> escott, discard? or fstrim? or neither?
<escott> Hawkerz, the mount option "discard" uses ATA TRIM as part of normal operation, fstrim is something that happens outside of normal operation
<Hawkerz> yeah, so I suppose the question is: are the two mutually exclusive (or at least interchangeable?)
<martinFo> anyone knows how to get run ati 4650 on u 12.04 lts , pls
<Datz> Hi, for every window, at the bottom panel I see three tabs for each. How can I prevent this?
<escott> Hawkerz, you can use both
<mjayk> Datz: what DE and OS are you using ?
<escott> Hawkerz, a use case for fstrim would be if you were repartitioning
<Datz> mjayk: it
<_T> dcc
<Hawkerz> escott, is it necessary? I just read something about discard causing serious performance hits -- I suppose I'm overthinking it for my desktop machine but is there a best practice for day to day usage?
<mjayk> Datz: Not heard of that one :)
<escott> Hawkerz, that is something that very much depends on your hardware
<Datz> mjayk: it's gnome classic "gnome session fallback" and 12.04
<Hawkerz> I am not repartitioning, but a separate article advocated absolutely not using discard and instead putting fstrim in a daily cron
<escott> Arbok, thats not at all helpful details
<Datz> mjayk: haha, very funny :p
<escott> Hawkerz, which would be good advice for some hardware
<Hawkerz> so, which factors on the hardware side are in play?
<dixoncx> CDMA usb modem problem. Can't connect with network-manager. Works with wvdial. syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599692/
<escott> Hawkerz, how fast it can trim :)
<Datz> mjayk: it seems that my three monitors I have hooked up put everything onto one desktop
<Datz> I've managed to remove the extra panels, but now the tabs I'm unsure of
<Hawkerz> escott, no clue -- I just ran fstrim for the first time in my entire life a few hours ago
<Datz> I'm only using one monitor though - mjayk
<wannado> hey - I have a non-pae cpu and downloaded the mini.iso as described as a workaround. now, when trying to put this iso on a usb I can't select it. When ever selected from file menu dialog the upper field keeps staying empty - what could i do?
<Hawkerz> it took quite awhile, but there it is I suppose
<escott> Hawkerz, welcome to the wild world of SSDs :)
<Datz> wannado: what cpu is that?
<Datz> PII?
<Hawkerz> so is there any strategy behind figuring this out? or just kind of, try things and see if I experience performance degradation?
<wannado> Datz, I suppose  - it is an old thinkpad
<escott> Hawkerz, it depends on how the firmware is implemented, i would be very skittish about using something like fstrim
<Datz> wannado: Ah ok just curious
<Hawkerz> hmmkay, but you would be more comfortable with discard?
<kapz> Hi I need help with networking in ubuntu 12.10. After an update my wifi connection does not complete, it asks for passcode continuously!
<Datz> mjayk: I guess I'll just try to remove and readd the panel again
<wannado> Datz, actually it is a Pentium M
<escott> Hawkerz, you can run benchmarks or look for benchmarks online. newer firmwares have gotten better with ATA TRIM as more people use discard and stress the TRIM mechanisms with small discards
<Hawkerz> interesting
<Hawkerz> final question -- is it actually worthwhile to mount swap with noatime?
<escott> Hawkerz, the reason i trust discard over trim is that discard trims individual blocks as they are deleted by the VFS layer. fstrim has to read and parse an active filesystem to identify blocks that can be trimmed. there is a risk that it identifies a block to trim and then a new write allocates that block. i dont know how they can prevent that
<escott> Hawkerz, swap doesnt use atim?
<Hawkerz> yeah, I found the advice pretty puzzling
<Datz> mjayk: looks like removing and readdijng the panel worked. I see what the problem is now. The windows list applet was also added three times
<kapz> meh....fuck IRC
<Hawkerz> escott, reference: http://wiki.debian.org/SSDoptimization#Mounting_SSD_with_noatime_and_discard_options_etc.
<Datz> wannado: ok, I just couldn't think of the last cpu without pae
<escott> Hawkerz, with some older firmwares trim took the firmware a long time to complete and stressed the firmware, so a single bulk trim from fstrim at midnight was better than forcing the firmware to continually discard
<Hawkerz> hmmm I actually meant discard, not noatime
<Hawkerz> but discard as a mount option leverages the firmware properly?
<escott> Hawkerz, discard and noatime is what i use
<maesrin> Hello guys , is there a way to connect to a second vpn server when i am already connected to another, with network manager ?
<escott> Hawkerz, ATA TRIM is the hardware command. both discard and fstrim use ATA TRIM
<Hawkerz> escott, cool, I'll give that a shot...have you found it necessary to store um...what seems like everything under the sun in tmpfs ?
<Hawkerz> on ram
<Hawkerz> in*
<escott> Hawkerz, well nothing gets permanently stored in tmpfs, but if you have the RAM its the fastest filesystem for temporary usage
<mr_sausage> Hello.  How can I find out what the "correct" logical-block (LBA) size is for my 3TB disk?
<Hawkerz> yeah, just wondering how crazy to go with it...
<escott> mr_sausage, it is probably a 4k disk pretending to be 512b
<kiyoura> sorry everyone
<mr_sausage> escott: it's a 4k disk for sure and dmesg shows it as 4kib physical/512b logical
<Hawkerz> escott, thanks a lot for the input, the internet was leading me astray :)
<mr_sausage> escott: my question really is, is 512-byte logical correct?
<escott> mr_sausage, that is how you address it yes. the fact that is in fact a 4k is a fact needed to be properly aligned for best performance
<yigal> Does xsetwacom on a wacom intuos5 in Ubuntu fully work?
<mr_sausage> escott: indeed. my problem is that when i boot into windows, it's using 1024-byte LBA and not 512-byte.  Hence the question - which OS is reporting the LBA correctly?
<mr_sausage> LBA size*
<escott> mr_sausage, i have never heard of a 1024b block size
<Guest81324> hello huys
<Guest81324> guys*
<Hawkerz> when you have information coming from windows as well as linux, you should probably assume windows is lying
<escott> mr_sausage, windows has been the main reason everything pretends to be 512b because old versions of windows don't even know how to work with anything that isnt 512b
<mr_sausage> I've not found any evidence of linux reporting 1024-byte for this drive either but that doesn't prove that linux is using the correct value.
<escott> mr_sausage, are you confusing filesystem block size with disk block size?
<mr_sausage> no
<SunStar> have you googled the model number to find technical specs?
<escott> mr_sausage, i dont know where linux gets the data that it is 4kb
<Guest81324> i am new linux user so tell me more about it ;)
<Kain_> hi all
<mr_sausage> so gdisk on windows is telling me 1024/4096 logical/physical
<Guest81324> hey kain
<Kain_> I am new at Linux
<SunStar> Guest81324, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest81324> me too kain!
<mr_sausage> gdisk on linux is telling me 512/4096
<mr_sausage> both report the correct disk size
<Kain_> haha, really cool though.
<mr_sausage> but linux sees twice the number of LBA blocks
<escott> mr_sausage, perhaps the firmware of the disk has some weird way to tell the OS a different size if it recognizes the OS can support a different size
<Guest81324> well its ok-ok tho
<Kain_> It's just that my windowy mind doesn't quite get all the linux stuff yet
<escott> mr_sausage, perhaps newer versions of windows can support 1024 and so the firmware tells windows 1024 if it sees that version of windows. they probably dont bother to test that with linux and just report 512 in all cases
<Guest81324> what kind of linux do u have?
<bazhang> !manual | Kain_ Guest81324 have a read
<ubottu> Kain_ Guest81324 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | Guest81324 Kain_ and these links too
<ubottu> Guest81324 Kain_ and these links too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mr_sausage> The problem for me is that with the difference in LBA size between the 2 OS, the GPT is written in the wrong place on the disk - either at LBA2 for a Windows written GPT viewed in linux or LBA0.5 for a linux written GPT viewed in Windows.  The correct block for GPT is LBA1!!
<bazhang> Guest81324, this is Ubuntu support, not chit chat. try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<escott> mr_sausage, aint it sweet when your hardware starts lying to you
<Guest81324> ohh sorry :)
<Kain_> ubottu thanks, nicely pre-emted my question :)
<ubottu> Kain_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr_sausage> escott: something is lying but i'm not sure what, or who to!!!
<escott> mr_sausage, well 1kb logical blocks are not even supported on windows at all according to http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/hh848035%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<SunStar> mr_sausage,  have you googled the model number to find technical specs?
<mr_sausage> SunStar: I'm just doing that now...
<mr_sausage> Seagate's website could be a lot better organised!
<preyalone> I like to start little web servers on boot. I've been using upstart, but often my scripts fail, causing important services like sshd to fail to start. What's a safer way to do this?
<auronandace> !upstart | preyalone
<ubottu> preyalone: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ePax> Is there a simple soultion for alt+tab problem in gnome classic x64, ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<bekks> ePax: Which problem?
<ePax> bekks, alt+tab is not working.
<mr_sausage> SunStar, escott: it's definitely a 4k format disk.  Interesting that Windows is using an unsupported size for the LBA.  I think that answers the question: the correct size is either 512 or 4096 so 1024 must be wrong
<mr_sausage> Can I make linux use 4K LBA?
<escott> mr_sausage, well you are starting to see some of the difficulties with making a unilateral decision like that :)
<mr_sausage> sure, it will break everyone's GPT!
<escott> mr_sausage, the linux VFS has no fixed block size and could use 4kb, but it has to be in sync with your windows, so for that reason the switch hasn't been made
<mr_sausage> is it a kernel option or something like that?
<mr_sausage> right now i have to convince windows to use something other than 1024.... 4k seems like the modern choice!
<mr_sausage> so if I can convince linux to use 4k too... happy days!
<Controlsfreek> rsync -v....  "connection error." Gee, thanks for the verbose diagnostics
<escott> mr_sausage, there are two older articles on this http://lwn.net/Articles/377895/ and http://lwn.net/Articles/322777/
<escott> mr_sausage, i would try to get your hardware to just stop lying and report 512b to both
<mr_sausage> but surey 512 is a lie too! ;)
<escott> mr_sausage, or just return the piece of junk because no firmware author should be so stupid as to report 1kb
<escott> 512 is a lie that everyone expects so its the best supported lie
<hiho> hi
<rza_> hey folks, following a postgresql tuning guide. it says to apply the following to the kernel tag of Grub reservation,nodiratime,noatime , but what file do i place this in ?
<mr_sausage> is LBA reported?  i have a feeling it might be calculated
<escott> mr_sausage, the problem would seem to be that it is reporting different values to the two different OSes
<hiho> can you pls have a look in here?
<rza_> i can't find the grub.conf file
<hiho> http://twixzo.de/profil.php?id=22248
<rza_> where do i modify the grub boot parameters
 * Marcs1989 waves. "Hello. I noticed a bit of an issue with the new alt key function. I was using LibreOffice, and wanted to find 'Export to PDF'. However, when I searched, it took me out of LibreOffice's menu and into another. I was easily able to find what I was looking for manually, but I just figured I'd let you guys know in case there was a glitch."
<mr_sausage> escott: or maybe linux and windows ask the question of different resources?  IE, windows asks BIOS, linux asks the controller?
<rza_> someone know?
<Hawkerz> Marcs1989, this isn't a place to report bugs
<Hawkerz> if you think you've identified a bug you should report it on launchpad I think
<Marcs1989> Hawkerz: Want to point me in the right direction?
<Marcs1989> Okay. :)
<rza_> man bsd is easier than this
<Hawkerz> I'm not 100% sure where that would go, only that it's likely to be ignored/unseen here
<hiho> thx guys
<Hawkerz> rza_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hiho> http://twixzo.de/profil.php?id=22248
<hiho> what is ubuntu?
<bazhang> hiho, dont post that here
<rza_> Hawkerz thanks reading that now but i can't find the kernel line to add reservation,nodiratime,noatime
<rza_> oh is it vmlinuz instead?
<hiho> sorry
<rza_> i'm looking for like /boot/kernel (bsd style)
<ioria> rza: try look /etc/grub.d
<joesepp> a question: a computer running ubuntu linux, root filesystem is full (98M available space) ; doing "sudo apt-get autoclean"  returns: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  Doing "sudo dpkg --configure -a" returns: "dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: No space left on device" What can be done
<rza_> ioria k
<rza_> hmm which file
<escott> mr_sausage, problems like yours make me think i should take the next decade off from using computers. its going to be sooooo painful
<ioria> rza: i'm not sure, but i think 05_debian_theme
<ePax> rza_, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ioria> rza: no, sorry ... mistake :)
<rza_> np thanks for trying
<rza_> ePax must be this vmlinuz file then not /kernel
<HomoSapiens> #ecologic
<rza_> do i just add it to this line ? linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic root=UUID=d09beee9-cb77-4c9b-be33-a1783a3bfabf ro recovery nomodeset
<ePax> rza_, What are your trying to do?
<rza_> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic root=UUID=d09beee9-cb77-4c9b-be33-a1783a3bfabf ro recovery nomodeset reservation,nodiratime,noatime
<ioria> rza: that is for grub wallpaper
<mr_sausage> escott: yeah i agree.  i figure i have another 25-30 years left that I have to work with them then I'm gonna quit and become a gardener or something.  I never had to think this hard to use a lawnmower
<rza_> ePax , follow this tuning guide : http://samiux.wordpress.com/2009/07/26/howto-performance-tuning-for-postgresql-on-ubuntudebian/
<rza_> Step #5
<escott> mr_sausage, by then your lawnmower will have an internet connection
<mr_sausage> escott: don't!  my refridgerator has one already. !ot ;)
<ePax> rza_, uname -r will show you what kernel you use then just add that to your current kernel... dont forget to fix grub on every kernel update
<Hawkerz> rza_, did you work it out?
<rza_> ePax this is what i've got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5599853/
<doctawhoo> anyone help with wireless issues on BT 5 R3 ?
<rza_> # uname -r
<rza_> 3.2.0-38-generic
<rza_> Hawkerz almost
<rza_> ePax i'm just unsure which line, i believe it's line 10 in the pastebin
<mr_sausage> ok so drive has old firmware... will update that first i think and also see if i can turn up anything in Windows
<ePax> rza_, I belive so to. :)
<rza_> k
<rza_> i'll give it a whirl
<joesepp> Sorry once more: A question: a computer with ubuntu linux - root filesystem is full (98M available space) ; doing "sudo apt-get autoclean"  returns: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  Doing "sudo dpkg --configure -a" returns: "dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: No space left on device" What can be done?
<ePax> rza_, just dont edit the line... just add the options att the end
<escott> joesepp, free space on the disk
<rza_> ePax why is it linux /boot/vmlinux RO ?
<rza_> isn't RO read-only?
<rza_> is it just the kernel thats RO, not the FS?
<joesepp> escott: what can i delete?
<joesepp> escott: /home is separate partition
<ePax> rza_, i belive all kernels in ubuntu are RO only
<rza_> k
<rza_> like bsd's kern.securelevel
<escott> joesepp, /var/cache/apt/archives is a good place to start
 * rza_ needs to translate linux to bsd speak
<joesepp> escott: k will try that
<escott> ePax, why in the world would it be anything but read only
<rza_> escott he wasn't debating i was asking why it had RO ont hat line
<ePax> joesepp, Try to with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-clean.... You can remove older kernel versions installed on your system to gain more space
<escott> rza_, b ecause you always mount it read only to check it for correctness then remount it rw
<rza_> escott i'm familiar with that concept. just noting the difference between bsd/linux
<rza_> bsd you'd mount a higher securelevel
<rza_> ePax , any idea how i can encrypt this folder ? /var/lib/postgresql/9.1
<Nasser> hi
<rza_> n/m found some docs
<rza_> if i encfs a folder w/data in it already, will it over write it or encrypt the data in the folder?
<escott> rza_, ecryptfs? no
<rza_> no to which ?
<rza_> :)
<rza_> should i mv the pgdata out first, then mv it back in ?
<escott> rza_, ecryptfs just wraps filesystem semantics. copy the file back in and it would be encrypted
<rza_> k
<escott> rza_, this is not a good choice for postgre
<escott> rza_, the userspace overhead will kill you
<rza_> oh i know
<rza_> it has health patient info thouh
<rza_> on a temp box we're testing int he cloud
<mr_sausage> escott: firmware for my drive... 31MB download!
<rza_> ahd shiest, i messed up permissions
<rza_> * Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl start -D /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-9.1-main.log -s -o  -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf" :
<rza_>    ...fail!
<escott> mr_sausage, lol
<rza_> any thoughts on this error ? "/var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main"
<Netfeed> in latest ruby, to install ruby-rvm but it says that there is no such package, while just running rvm says that i should install ruby-rvm, any solution to this?
<rza_> Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/bin/pg_ctl start -D /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-9.1-main.log -s -o  -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf" :
<Netfeed> in latest ubuntu* :)
<l3dx> what's up with 12.10 and nvidia?
<holstein> l3dx: wored fine for me in testing the iso's before and after release
<l3dx> it used to be just a couple of clicks away
<l3dx> just installing nvidia-current doesn't work for me
<holstein> !ati | l3dx this is what i usually refer to to find what to add and how, and for what device
<ubottu> l3dx this is what i usually refer to to find what to add and how, and for what device: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nearst> hi
<goldtree> Hi! Can I use the same method of creating a live USB key with Ubuntu for a external harddrive?
<escott> goldtree, if your bios supports it a direct install to the removeable drive may be better
<holstein> goldtree: try it, and no what the consequences are for the drive.. as long as the machine is capable of booting the media, it should be fine
<holstein> and know*
<zsolt> hi,how to extract an img file?with file command found out that it is a data
<goldtree> Thank you.
<zsolt> it is a lan media box firmware
<nearst> and install boot grub at ext mbr too
<escott> zsolt, you can loop mount it. "sudo mkdir /media/loop; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.img"
<zsolt> well,tryed
<zsolt> it doesn't have partition
<nearst> I
<nearst> am
<escott> zsolt, saying it is "data" means "we don't know what the double-hockey-still this is"
<zsolt> allright
<l3dx> holstein: it used to be so much simpler :)
<zsolt> i'd like to extract this img file to inspect the Os on my media box
<zsolt> it is linux
<mhahe> what are the implications of transfering files using FTP in ascii mode as apposed to binary mode
<mhahe> ?
<escott> mhahe, yes. which is yet another reason to never use ftp
<redtape-renegade> Hi I have a problem with connecting to the internet .. but I CAN ONLY TALK ON SKYPE .. to solve this .. Anybody wanna do a call ??
<nearst> err
<bekks> redtape-renegade: And you can write in here.
<redtape-renegade> .. but I CAN ONLY TALK ON SKYPE ..
<bekks> redtape-renegade: And you can write in here.
<bazhang> redtape-renegade, lose the caps
<holstein> redtape-renegade: no.. you are typing here.. continue typing here
<redtape-renegade> cowards.
<holstein> !ask | redtape-renegade
<ubottu> redtape-renegade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xeorex> 14 years old?
<xeorex> I got a silly question. Should I add www-data group to user or add user to www-data ?
<freeware> ircii
<xeorex> Hmmm, that the same thing :-(
<bekks> xeorex: Neither nor, that might impose security issues.
<escott> xeorex, usermod -a -G www-data[group] interactive[username]
<escott> xeorex, dropping the [group], [username] as those are just for explication
<xeorex> escott: thanks. What about what  bekks said?
<escott> xeorex, what about it? any change you make to permissions has security implications
<escott> xeorex, but if you want to interactively modify files in /var/www you should make your interactive user a member of www-data
<escott> xeorex, you should also look at setuid/setgid on /var/www and subdirectories
<xeorex> escott: ok, ok, I see. Thanks for the explanation.
<woo> How could I test my ubuntu laptop for security breaches?
<woo> as in what logs to look at
<Raugturi> I recently upgraded to 12.04 and my fstab for mounting a samba share has stopped working. It says smbfs is not a known filesystem.
<Raugturi> How do I get it to mount again via fstab?
<bekks> woo: Every log might show hints about security breaches.
<bekks> woo: Is not like "We got hacked." to look for in some log.
<woo> bekks: ay there are many methods but I was just wondering if there is a firestarter log file that is read?
<bekks> woo: If you dont set your iptables to log something, there will be no log.
<woo> bekks: that is what I was wondering
<woo> bekks: becaue I have to to set them everytime to start the logs
<Raugturi> Ok so it appears i need cifs instead of smbfs, but now I get an error when mounting "Invalid argument"
<pavi> can some one tell how can we change our registered nick name?
<woo> bekks: when I nmap the local client I find all ports closed everytime
<bazhang> pavi, try in #freenode
<bekks> woo: Do you scan literally all 65535 ports?
<Raugturi> How can I figure out which argument it thinks is invalid?
<pavi> bazhang: okay :)
<woo> bekks: all are closed
<bekks> woo: Did you scan all 65535 ports or just a bunch of well known ports?
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<woo> -p 1-65535
<bekks> woo: And how did you check wether someone got root permissions illegally by using a legal application, like ssh?
<woo> bekks: that I dont know how to do
<bekks> woo: You have to check the ssh log then, which is to be found in /var/log
<woo> bekks: I checked passwd.  Ill do that
<nearst> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<woo> bekks: chron.daily is trying to send mail and failing
<Fare> !find gpg-agent
<ubottu> File gpg-agent found in gnupg-agent, signing-party
<harrisr> how do you set up a gigabyte switch to extend wifi
<harrisr> signal
<goldtree> I can announce that it worked putting Ubuntu on the external harddrive using Universal USB installer. All good!
<woo> ! grats | goldtree
<Officerman> I'm newbie at this. I'd like to insert an image in a libreoffice's presentation. Should I save image in a folder and link it or is it possible to copy-paste it?
<goldtree> should be possible to paste
<woo> ls
<woo> mt*
<Officerman> goldtree: Okay, should it work in another computer after pasting images?
<woo> rtnow
<goldtree> yes
<goldtree> what file format do you save to?
<Officerman> goldtree: .odt
<Officerman> we have libreoffice in class :)
<Officerman> school
<goldtree> yes, I have made presentations for class using libreoffice
<goldtree> the images that are pasted are automatically saved
<Officerman> Great, so I'll copypaste them (it sounded boring saving all the images and downloading them again)
<Officerman> thanks goldtree
<goldtree> No problem. Good luck!
<BlueBlood> anyone helpme
<nearst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chemistry_Geek> I did a duel-install of the latest stable release of Ubuntu on my Inspiron 1720 and the wifi isn't working. It's a Broadcom 4312 wireless chip
<john38> Can somebody help me
<BlueBlood> i forgot my nickserv password
<k1l_> BlueBlood: ask in #freenode
<john38> i just converted a tar.gz file to .deb but how do i run it
<nearst> yup
<nearst> dpkg
<Fare> I don't understand how to use gpg-agent. My GPG_TTY is set to the current TTY (inside screen), but gpg-agent always fails with Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<Fare> without prompting for a passphrase or anything
<Fare> Is there the equivalent of ssh-add for gpg-agent?
<john38> i installed it but how do i run program
<Fare> john38, what program
<john38> Fare, encompass_0.4.2-2_all.deb
<john38> Fare, acutually encompass-0.4.2
<harrisr> well
<john38> Fare, encompass-0.4.2.tar.gz
<noobtux> Hello!
<Fare> john38, dpkg -L encompass | grep /bin/
<john38> Fare, ok thxs
<simon_____> hey guys i'm having a problem
<cyril_> hi
<john38> Fare, that didnt work
<john38> Fare, im trying to run program
<john38> Fare, i believe its a browser
<Fare> I don't know about that encompass thing, and it's not in my 12.04LTS, sorry.
<escott> Fare, not familiar with gpg-agent. what is it supposed to be an agent for?
<brontosaurusrex> john38, how did you "convert" tar.gz to deb?
<simon_____> can i post my problem here?
<ubuntunoob222345> greetings
<john38> brontosaurusrex, used alien
<Chemistry_Geek> I did a duel-install of the latest stable release of Ubuntu on my Inspiron 1720 and the wifi isn't working. It's a Broadcom 4312 wireless chip
<lacrymology> are *-source packages supposed to compile and install themselves? I'm trying to install libav and the only full package seems to be libav-source
<john38> brontosaurusrex, it created a deb file and then i just installed in software center but how do i even run it
<yeats> !b43 | Chemistry_Geek
<ubottu> Chemistry_Geek: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubuntunoob222345> <-- ubuntu noob here. can somebody tell me what is the keyboard shortcut to jump to the previous command in the terminal. I dont mean simply hitting up, i mean having the terminal scroll to where the last command was executed?
<ronalds> how to turn on swap
<Hawkerz> for me, shift+page up works pretty well ubuntunoob222345
<ronalds> I turned it off but now I can't hibernate
<Dragon707> swapon /cev/sdx
<yeats> ubuntunoob222345: !! will excute the previous command
<Chemistry_Geek> I've looked there but I can't get it to install the driver
<john38> brontosaurusrex, do you want me to send you the deb file
<rogier> I love this new OS the only thing annoying me is that every 5 minutes is gives me an error that the system encounters an internal error. This is in my opinion a useless function. Why do you try to get me back to windows. I really don't understand why you bult this in. Are you trying to scare away new users?
<brontosaurusrex> john38, no
<escott> ronalds, mkswap, swapon, add it to fstab
<ronalds> I have partition
<Hawkerz> rogier, what error are you getting...
<ronalds> I just disabled swap with command
<holstein> ronalds: you can check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq as well
<ubuntunoob222345> @Hawkerz thanks for that, I know that shortcut but it only scrolls the window and doesnt go to the last command. is there some keyboard shortcut to jump automatically to the line of the last command?
<yeats> rogier: who are you directing that to?  most of this channel is comprised of end users like you...
<rogier> I don't know internal error. Why is this? It's scaring new users away in my opinion!
<brontosaurusrex> john38, http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/dpkg-cheat-sheet.php
<holstein> ubuntunoob222345: you can run the history command.. and !#
<Hawkerz> ahhh I undertsand your question ubuntunoob222345 -- I have never wanted to do that or thought of trying it -- normally when I need to see command output i pipe it to less
<ubuntunoob222345> @yeats thanks, I dont want to execute the last command, I want to jump to it in the terminal. this is so i can scroll down and view the output of the command sequentially instead of scrolling up and then back down
<Hawkerz> holstein, I think he is actually trying to scroll up in the terminal window
<rogier> yeats: to the makers of this softwarfe/
<brontosaurusrex> dpkg -c your.deb should give you some idea , john38
<k1l_> Ronald: with what command did you disable the swap?
<Hawkerz> but jump directly to the line where the last command shows
<john38> brontosaurusrex, ok thnks
<simon_____> I'm trying to make a bootable usb of of a windows.iso with WinUSB, but the program gives me an "installation failed", the error is that my "directory is not special block" what is that and how can I fix it?
<Hawkerz> rogier, none of us are ubuntu developers as far as I know.  If you're having trouble we can try to help you resolve it
<Hawkerz> but I fear complaining to us isn't going to accomplish much
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600085/
<ronalds> and how do I get it on with this file?
<rogier> Hawkerz: it does i comlained every day about the broken tile in my street and after 2 months they fixed it.
<bazhang> rogier, do you have a support question or not
<rogier> Hawkerz: in your face!!
<ronalds> sudo swapoff a
<ubuntunoob222345> Hawkerz: what do you mean when you say when you want to see command output you pipe it to less? is that a command?
<hillhopper> is version 7 still supported?
<escott> ronalds, so swapon
<nearst> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> Ronald: then do sudo swapon /partition/where/swap/was
<bazhang> hillhopper, version 7.10? no
<hillhopper> thanks
<Hawkerz> ubuntunoob222345, less is a pager -- basically it shows you all of the output of whatever command you run in a way that you can scroll through it
<Hawkerz> e.g., from a terminal: ls -al | less
<ronalds> sudo swapon /dev/sda10
<ronalds> swapon: /dev/sda10: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<Hawkerz> ubuntunoob222345,  give it a try...in order to quit out of the pager, type :q
<escott> ronalds, then mkswap on that device
<nearst> mkswap ?
<ubuntunoob222345> that was my next question. and scroll up and down?
<ronalds> I haven't deleted /dev/sda10
<escott> ronalds, although it sounds like sda10 doesn't exist
<Hawkerz> ubuntunoob222345, yup -- it might be a solution to your problem
<k1l_> ronalds: can you show a "sudo fdisk -l"? (L at the end)
<lacrymology> are *-source packages supposed to compile and install themselves? I'm trying to install libav and the only full package seems to be libav-source
<ronalds> sudo mkswap /dev/sda10
<ronalds> /dev/sda10: Device or resource busy
<ubuntunoob222345> thank you Hawkerz
<ubuntunoob222345> if this were SO/SE id give you rep ;)
<k1l_> ronalds: ah, you seem to have a encrypted swap partition
<nearst> lsof
<k1l_> !guidelines | rogier stick to them in here
<ubottu> rogier stick to them in here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Hawkerz> haha, appreciate it but I just enjoy helping when I can
<escott> ronalds, if you have encrypted swap you cannot use that for hibernate
<twmb> I'm having trouble using an automated install
<rogier> So why all the errors? It's not nice to new users!
<john38> how do i mark a program as trusted
<ronalds> I could use it for hibernation, before I disabled it
<twmb> I used to be able to pass the command "install auto=true priority=critical url=http...myurl"
<john38> in order to run it
<ubuntunoob222345> by the way, whats the syntax for me to message you (such that when i message you your name shows up as orange and you hear a beep)?
<twmb> but now it says "invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<Hawkerz> rogier, we don't know what errors your talking about, but we didn't put them there -- certainly I didn't experience errors after installing ubuntu
<bazhang> rogier, ask an actual support question. this is NOT the complaints / rants channel
<simon_____> I'm trying to make a bootable usb of of a windows.iso with WinUSB, but the program gives me an "installation failed", the error is that my "directory is not special block" what is that and how can I fix it?
<twmb> Could anybody help me with that?
<Hawkerz> ubuntunoob222345, you just have to say my nickname, Hawkerz
<escott> ronalds, you can try and swapon /dev/dm/crypt/whatever the device is, but unless things have changed encrypted swap cannot be used for hibernation
<ronalds> but how did I hibernated before that
<ronalds> I will try
<ubuntunoob222345> oh cool, sorry mine is complicated. ubuntunoob was taken ;) thanks again, Hawkerz
<ronalds> sudo swapon /dev/dm/crypt/dev/sda10
<ronalds> swapon: /dev/dm/crypt/dev/sda10: stat failed: No such file or directory
<ubuntunoob222345> though i see tab complete works here too! woohoo! #ircwins
<Hawkerz> no problem -- if you're using a normal IRC client you can just type the first few letters and hit tab and it will autocomplete nicknames
<Hawkerz> yah
<ubuntunoob222345> :)
<john38> How do i override permissions for a program??
<bazhang> john38, for encompass ?
<ikonia> john38: you change them
<Hawkerz> what's encompass?
<ronalds> I have /dev/sda10, /dev/sda9, /dev/sda8
<john38> ikonia, i right clicked on file then properties but it wont let me change persmissions
<ronalds> /dev/sda6
<ikonia> john38: who owns them
<john38> ikonia, its blocked says i am not owner
<ronalds> all have 4 gb
<ronalds> and not in use
<ikonia> john38: ok, who is
<ronalds> can I delete them, and just create new swap?
<john38> ikonia, it says 503 - user #503
<ikonia> john38: ok, so that looks like the user got removed
<ikonia> john38: where are the files located ?
<twist3d> anyone know of any industry approved hardening guides for ubuntu server 12.04 (nist, sans, etc..)
<john38> ikonia, i dont know i did a file search upper right hand corner it gave me results so i clicked excutable
<john38> ikonia, dont know what folder its in
<Hawkerz> what's the name of the file, john38
<escott> ronalds, you need to look around. its a dmcrypt device so something like /dev/dm or /dev/crypt something
<john38> ikonia, this is a tar.gz file that i downloaded then converted to deb using alien
<TIEInt> general advice question. what
<auronandace> john38: alien is for rpms
<bazhang> john38, alien is for rpm
<TIEInt> what's the best / most cost effective way to improve the performance of an older laptop running ubuntu?
<john38> but it worked apparently
<john38> it generated a deb for me
<auronandace> john38: if it worked why are you here asking for help?
<john38> im asking for help on how to run it
<john38> not install it
<john38> Hawkerz, its Encompass-0.4.2
<bazhang> john38, its a deb. you dont run it
<away> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<twmb> so community: my auto install is messed up
<john38> Hawkerz, i guess now i just want to located where on harddrive i installed files
<brontosaurusrex> john38, you are not listening
<john38> Hawkerz, mabye override folder permissions
<grendal-prime> I need to build a bootable usb stick with the clamtk virus scanner on it..
<bazhang> grendal-prime, so make it persistent
<grendal-prime> i had a bootable install disk..but..it would not let me install software on it..in the "tryit mode"
<Georgy> Anyone here who can help me ?
<auronandace> Georgy: hard to tell until you reveal the issue
<bazhang> Georgy, ask a real question first
<janisozaur> hi. can anyone point in me in direction on how and what is stored in ram? i'm looking particularly at such use case: provided i have a dump of memory, what can i do with it? how do i see what's going on? can i try that on my local machine (i think i should be able to access contents of my host's memory via /dev or /proc, right?)?
<grendal-prime> bazhang, im building another one and i set the "use the reserved space" option higher..
<grendal-prime> bazhang,  i use the startup disk crator correct?
<noobtux> Hello!
<ikonia> john38: sorry, I'm not shre what your actually asking
<ikonia> john38: sorry, not you
<ikonia> janisozaur: I'm not sure what you are actually asking
<ikonia> janisozaur: what is stored in ram will depend on your machine and what you are doing
<twist3d> hmm
<ronalds> when I try to hibernate
<ronalds> not authorized
<john38> ikonia, i installed it but i dont know how to locate it in filesystem
<grendal-prime> bazhang,  it says creating a persistance file...whatever that means.
<john38> ikonia, /usr/bin ..../usr/share ....where would it be??
<bazhang> john38, creating a deb. is not the same as installing it
<Georgy> So, i downloaded Ubuntu 12.10 and burnded to a dvd-rom. I run the setup, it says i need to restart my pc, thats what i did, so when i restarted i had to choose between Win7 ( Current) or Ubuntu, i picked Ubuntu, and i get a black screen, so i was thinking i need to wait or somthing, i waited over 20 min, and nothing happend, anyone who can help ?
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<janisozaur> ikonia: i am aware of that (btw, i'm a developer, you can "talk computers" to me), but is there any generalized structure of how/where processes exist? where is kernel loaded, how can i extract that? any pointers (no pun intended) are welcome
<john38> ikonia, i found excutable file to open when i did a search for it but the search function doesnt tell you what folder the file is in ...thats what i need help with??
<ikonia> janisozaur: memory allocation, that's a tough "big" question.
<ikonia> john38: what was your actual question, I didn't see it
<escott> janisozaur, you need to understand the difference between process virtual memory and main memory
<ikonia> janisozaur: are you talking about real time acces ?
<ikonia> janisozaur: are you talking kernel space or user space ?
<john38> ikonia, read up
<ikonia> john38: no
<escott> janisozaur, the kernel can do whatever it wants with how physical memory is managed
<Georgy> ubottu, i dont get the Ubuntu Screen, it just gives me straight away a black screen + i dont have a new grapich card, my pc is 5 years old
<ubottu> Georgy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> escott: surly thats the point of kswapd
<Georgy> Ohh come one
<Georgy> on*
<twist3d> Any ideas on where to find an industry standard hardening guide for ubuntu server 12.04?
<twist3d> or if one exists
<ikonia> twist3d: there wo'nt be one
<Guest27200> clean install of 12.10 doesn't show password box when mounting crypttab mapped /home, only "S to continue or M for Manual", this worked fine in 12.04. Thoughts?
<escott> janisozaur, within a process' virtual address space there is a standard structure with stack/heap/environment and shared libraries
<ikonia> twist3d: as there is no such thing as "standard
<ikonia> twist3d: it's based on situation and experience
<twist3d> true.. i guess recognized would be better
<Georgy> Guys, anyone else with a solution :( ?
<bazhang> Georgy, read the nomodeset links
<Hawkerz> Georgy, read the thread you got linked to
<ikonia> twist3d: ok - there is no recognized, it will depend on situation needs and approach - which is normally put in place by experience
<simon_____> hey guys, why does it say that my usb device is not a "regular file or block file"?
<Georgy> Bazhang, Hawkerz, i read it, and like i said, i dont get the Ubuntu Startup screen, it give me straight away a black screen, and i cant write anything down :(
<twist3d> ikonia, rgr, thanks.... looking for something to append to my conops so its just not ... "I think its secure" =)
<ikonia> simon_____: because it's not - what are you doing to get that message
<john38> ikonia, where do executable files usually reside in
<john38> ikonia,  im not programmer
<janisozaur> ikonia, escott: i am looking at a box, that i expect runs linux. i have not much more information now, but there are ram modules which i could access (as in connect an external device and read them, while the system is off - literally freezing the memory)
<ikonia> john38: /bin or /usr/bin
<Hawkerz> Georgy, how are you using IRC if you can't get on the internet?
<john38> ikonia,  ok i'll check
<ikonia> janisozaur: finding out if it's linux and what version is the first point of call
<ikonia> janisozaur: uname -a will give us a clue as to what's going on
<simon_____> ikonia, trying to write an iso to it
<ikonia> simon_____: how...
<Georgy> Hawkerz, i am on win7 now ?
<Hawkerz> Georgy, so how would our instructions be any more helpful than the instructions already printed on the web if you can't write them down and thus can't use them?
<Georgy> What do you mean ?
<janisozaur> ikonia: would love to :) have to find serial port first. and find out what chip is actually used :P. since the recommended filesystem for storage is ext3 and internal flash (contains only minor configs) is pretty linux-ish i believe it actually runs linux
<ronalds> how to decrypt swap partition
<ronalds> ?
<ikonia> janisozaur: no point with any further discussion then
<simon_____> ikonia, i'm using WinUSB, following this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html using the commands provided
<escott> janisozaur, so in that you will see the image of the kernel and whatever else the kernel is using the ram for. how that is structured i dont really know
<Hawkerz> Georgy, we gave you a link that provides a likely fix...I'm not understanding why you are writing that off
<ikonia> simon_____: which device are you pointing it at ?
<Georgy> Hawkerz, i read the whole topic, it isnt a solution for my problem ?
<simon_____> ikonia, woah, nevermind, it's the iso that's the problem
<Hawkerz> Georgy, is the ubuntu machine dual booting with your windows machine or can you boot it right now?
<janisozaur> ikonia: yeah, i guess. oh well, i think i'll come back whenever i might have more information. thanks anyway
<Georgy> Euhm, it give's me 2 options when i start up 'Windows' Or 'Ubuntu' but if i pick Ubuntu, it gives me a black screen
<Georgy> and i cant write anything
<grendal-prime> ok this seems rediculasly hard
<simon_____> ikonia, this is what I get as the error, Error: iso '/home/simon/Windows7' not found or not a regular file or a block file !
<ikonia> Georgy: have you READ the link you've been given
<john38> ikonia, i searched for it using search function how do find out what folder that file is in
<ikonia> simon_____: that file name doesn't exist
<Georgy> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> john38: what are you looking for
<twmb> every time I try to pass "install auto=true priority=critical url=http://my.url.com/seed.file" I get the message "invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<grendal-prime> i just need to be able to create a bootable usb drive with ubuntu on it and the clamtx freshclam installed on it.
<holstein> !tty | Georgy i would try to get to tty from there you can install a graphics driver if needed
<ubottu> Georgy i would try to get to tty from there you can install a graphics driver if needed: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<john38> ikonia,  where would deb files that are not supported for by ubuntu be installed in?
<ikonia> john38: what do you mean, not support
<ikonia> john38: just tell me what you tried to install
<grendal-prime> everytime i create a bootable stick it will not allow me to install anything from the software center
<john38> ikonia, encompass-0.4.2.tar.gz
<ikonia> john38: that's not a deb
<john38> ikonia,  which i converted to a .deb file using alien
<ikonia> john38: that's source code
<john38> ikonia, i knowwwwwwwwww
<ikonia> john38: alien doesn't compile things
<ikonia> john38: alien is not meant for that
<simon_____> ikonia, ok, it input the wrong file name for the iso, but now it comes back to the device not being a "special block". Here it is: Error: the device /dev/sdc1 is not special block !
<ikonia> simon_____: ls -la /dev/sdc1
<john38> ikonia, but it gave me a deb file called encompass_0.4.2-2_all.deb....with a lock icon on it
<ikonia> john38: it's not what it's meant for
<john38> ikonia, but i installed it nevertheless
<ikonia> john38: it's not what it's meant for
<twmb> Can anybody help me on a preseed file issue?
<Georgy> holstein, i'm now on Windows i can not open Ubuntu
<Hawkerz> Georgy, you can't possibly have attempted the fix in the link without actually attempting it...sorry
<holstein> Georgy: i would go to ubuntu and try tty or one of the other suggestions
<john38> ikonia, dude....i found the exutable
<tailwind> Help: crypttab mounted /home (luks partition) doesn't show password box during boot, only "S to skip, M for manual". Why won't it prompt for password? 12.4 was fine. Any thoughts?
<ikonia> john38: it's not what it's meant for
<simon_____> ikonia, brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 32 Mar  9 16:23 /dev/sdc
<Hawkerz> but yes, if you boot ubuntu you can ctrl+alt+f1 and it should theoretically dump you into a loginc screen
<Georgy> Pfff, okay thanks
<ikonia> simon_____: that's sdc - not sdc1 please give accurate information
<john38> it just wont allow me to run because its not trusted
<ikonia> john38: it's not what it's meant for
<john38> ikonia, ok ok
<twmb> ...does this place mute?
<holstein> !patience | twmb
<ubottu> twmb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<john38> ikonia, but dude i've converted these files before
<ikonia> john38: then you should know what you are doing
<simon_____> ikonia, it says no such file or directory...
<ikonia> simon_____: that's why it's not a block device then....it doesn't exist
<john38> ikonia,  no no your not going to get me there...lol
<ikonia> john38: I'm not trying ot get you anywhere
<john38> ikonia, i still need help with this...
<john38> ikonia, listen dude....just tell me how to override the file permissions
<ikonia> john38: alien is not supported to be used for building source programs - your software is not designed for ubuntu (hence why you are trying to use alien) you'll need more than support
<simon_____> ikonia, and what about this? Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<ikonia> simon_____: looks like there is no disk label (I assume none)
<john38> ikonia, i dont know what folder the executable is in??? see....?
<ikonia> john38: you just said you found it
<brontosaurusrex> john38, how traveling about an hour into the past and start with WHY would you want to run this thing? < perhaps there are alternatives in repos/ppas
<ikonia> john38: so how can you not know where it is if you just found it
<simon_____> ikonia, apparently so. and how do i get one?
<john38> brontosaurusrex, i've tried looking
<ikonia> simon_____: I've not read that guide, so I don't know why it wants one or what it actually wants
<john38> ikonia, i found it in search funtion ....but ...the search function doesnt tell you what folder its in on the harddrive
 * _goxxsy_ veche drugari ! :-) :D
<john38> ikonia,  it just give me executable with lock sign on it
<ikonia> john38: where did you get the source file from ?
<ikonia> (source files in a tar format)
<john38> ikonia, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Encompass-Download-36952.html
<john38> ikonia,  actually somewhere else
<ikonia> john38: then why are you not telling me where you got it from
<ikonia> I didn't ask where it's availabe, I asked where you got it
<auronandace> john38: its a web browser?
<john38> ikonia, http://sourceforge.net/projects/encompass/files/
<Hawkerz> john38, so you have software that is not designed for ubuntu, you're not sure where you got it from, and you're not sure where it is, but you're having a problem with it?
<john38> auronandace, yeah
<Georgy> What is a live-cd ?
<john38> haha omg
<ikonia> john38: why you have tried to use alien to do this I don't know
<FerkSwe> Just went from Unity back to gnome, any tweaks and tips anyone wanna share? :D
<john38> forget it i give up
<Hawkerz> Georgy, it's a live ubuntu environment on a cd -- bootable, allows you to interact with ubuntu as though it were installed
<john38> later all
<Georgy> Hmm okay, is it possible to delet windows and only use Ubuntu ?
<Hawkerz> it may help you diagnose, though you have not yet tried the other advice
<auronandace> john38: it looks like a dead project
<FerkSwe> Georgy: That's the best part
<Georgy> FerkSwe, what do you mean ?
<john38> auronandace, guess so
<Hawkerz> how did you install ubuntu?
<FerkSwe> Georgy: The awesome feeling when you send windows to it's death.
<simon_____> ikonia, what do you make of this? parted: invalid token: primary Error: Expecting a file system type.
<brontosaurusrex> john38, the project seems to be dead for the last 8 years, so even if this is actually a source code that once compiled ...
<FerkSwe> Georgy:  Yes, you can delete windows and just have ubuntu
<bekks> Georgy: That does not apply when using wubi.
<Hawkerz> yep
<bekks> Georgy: You have to have a native installation of Ubuntu.
<Georgy> What is that ?
<Georgy> D:
<bekks> Georgy: How did you install Ubuntu?
<Georgy> wubi
<Georgy> like you said
<bazhang> Georgy, wubi?
<Georgy> yes
<bekks> Georgy: Then you cant delete Windows.
<Hawkerz> at least not with that install of ubuntu
<Georgy> Well i haven't installed Ubuntu yet
<Hawkerz> well how do you expect to boot into it if it's not installed?
<sotelio> :o
<kgalahassa> I have a problem with my ubuntu one configuration, i've just start configurations and it asks me to enter my login keyring
<Georgy> Erghhh it is installed
<Georgy> but cant boot it
<bekks> Georgy: But you installed it using wubi?
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> i did
<bekks> Georgy: Then you cant delete Windows.
<Hawkerz> Georgy, then you can't delete windows..
<kgalahassa> I have a problem with my ubuntu one configuration, i've just start configurations and it asks me to enter my login keyring, but it does not accept my root password
<Georgy> Well i dont mind that, i just want to boot Ubuntu :(
<kgalahassa> I have a problem with my ubuntu one configuration, i've just start configurations and it asks me to enter my login keyring, but it does not accept my root password, what can I DO?
<bazhang> kgalahassa, #ubuntuone
<Hawkerz> kgalahassa, please do not spam your question over and over again.  Be patient.
<bekks> Georgy: Then get a live cd, and install Ubuntu,
<Georgy> It give's me 2 options Windows or Ubuntu, and if i pick Ubuntu it give's ma a black screen with a flashing white dot, but i cant write anything down
<mrgadget> kgalahassa: your root password doesn't have to match your keyring password
<Hawkerz> Georgy, uninstall the wubi installation
<Georgy> Allright
<bekks> kgalahassa: There is no root password in Ubuntu.
<kgalahassa> mrgadget, what can I do?
<Georgy> And my dvd rom ?
<Hawkerz> Georgy, then download and put on some bootable media an actual ubuntu livecd, boot to it
<Georgy> i already did ?
<Georgy> It is on a dvd rom ?
<Hawkerz> i thought you used wubi
<Hawkerz> or you are saying you already burned it
<Georgy> Well it says wubi.exe
<Georgy> in my dvd rom
<Georgy> when i open it
<Georgy> i alreade burned it yes
<bekks> Georgy: Then its wubi - thats not a live cd,. Download one.
<kgalahassa> bekks, I'm not sure!!!
<mrgadget> kgalahassa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<bekks> !sudo | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mrgadget> kgalahassa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<Georgy> Ill post a screen wait
<bekks> !root | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hawkerz> Georgy, we understand your situation, you didn't burn a live cd
<Georgy> http://gyazo.com/421c8e7f940516c8c166eb8fec096938
<Georgy> Thats what i run
<Hawkerz> you burned the windows ubuntu installer which is just an executable that runs within windows
<Georgy> that wubi
<Georgy> Ys
<Georgy> Yes i guess
<bekks> Georgy: Then download a live cd, and burn it.
<FloodBot1> Georgy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Georgy> Where do i get that live cd
<Georgy> ?
<bekks> Georgy: www.ubuntu.com
<brontosaurusrex> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FerkSwe> Hey. I'm having these strange graphical problems. http://i.imgur.com/DqHYtVL.jpg I'm using gnome on 12.10. It sometimes goes away after a while and usually picks a different letter. SO far I've seen A, I and S get replaced with.. Whatever that is
<FerkSwe> Anyone have any idea on why that happens_
<Georgy> bekks, it only gives me 1 download option, and i already downloaded that ?
<FerkSwe> As in, picks a different letter each relog/restart
<bekks> Georgy: You downloaded wubi. Thats not a live cd.
<Hawkerz> hmmmm....I actually have a question -- can someone recommend a good tmpfs size for jumping off from? I have 8gb ram
<Georgy> http://gyazo.com/3ef10e607d8aef18d57a6653b28740d2
<Georgy> This is what i downloaded
<Georgy> and burned
<Hawkerz> yes, that is not an ubuntu install cd
<Hawkerz> as we said
<Georgy> Well, i cant find the install cd
<bekks> Georgy: Then please read the link you were given above.
<Georgy> Allright i see the problem
<Georgy> So
<brontosaurusrex> Georgy, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Georgy> A few months back i did indeed downloaded the ubuntu thing, to run in windows. But i didn't use it, since then i got that windows or Ubuntu thing where i can choose, BUT today i indeed downloaded the live cd not the wubi
<Hawkerz> yes, but the cd you burned is not a live cd
<bazhang> so boot from the dvd Georgy
<bazhang> dont open it in windows
<Hawkerz> rather, the files you snapshotted for us are not a livecd
<Georgy> Should i delet that wubi, that i got few months back ?
<wootis_lap> anyone know how to bind a "Fn" key to a "ctrl" key?
<bekks> Georgy: Backupa ll the files you need after reinstalling Ubuntu. Then just boot the dvd and install Ubuntu.
<Georgy> Okay
<Georgy> Well if anyone could tell me where that live cd it ?
<Georgy> is*
<bekks> Georgy: You said you downloaded it.
<bazhang> Georgy, we told you many times now
<bekks> It should be in your hand currently.
<Georgy> well i cant find it :(
<bekks> Georgy: Then follow the link you were given above to get a new one.
<hallo867> http://twixzo.de/spiel.php?id=22248
<bazhang> !torrents | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Georgy> I have that one ?
<Georgy> already
<Georgy> but you tell me its wubi ?
<bekks> Georgy: Throw that wubi dvd away now. Download a live cd/dvd, and start the installation as has been told you about 5 times now please.
<bazhang> Georgy, boot from the dvd
<grendal-prime> ok now im feeling stupid
<Georgy> bekks, man i NEVER had wubi omg, i alway had the live cd
<Georgy> seriously
<bcbc2> bekks: there is no wubi dvd. wubi.exe is a program on the live cd
<Georgy> indded
<Georgy> finally
<Georgy> bcbc2, thanks
<Georgy> omg
<bcbc2> lol what's up
<Georgy> Thanks for telling bekks that
<grendal-prime> just tried this from the webpage here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
 * brontosaurusrex cries
<grendal-prime> and it is basically giving me the exact same problem
<bekks> Georgy: Well, then finally start now...
<Georgy> I CANT
<bekks> Georgy: Why not?
<Georgy> i explained it like 3 times now ?
<bazhang> Georgy, lose the caps
<Georgy> Cause it gives me a black screen
<grendal-prime> booots just fine..but it is still the install disk and will not let me install software..am i missing something here.
<bekks> Georgy: Boot from the live cd. Not from wubi.
<Georgy> it doesnt boots fine
<bcbc2> Georgy: what graphics card do you have?
<Georgy> Allright, other thing how do i delet that Ubuntu, at the start up of my pc ?
<mrgadget> exit
<Hawkerz> Georgy, the wubi installation can be removed using windows add/remove programs utility
<Georgy> Hawkerz, allright ill try
<Georgy> Allright i removed Ubuntu
<Hawkerz> cool
<Georgy> so now its on my cd
<Georgy> Should i work now ? if i restart pc ?
<Hawkerz> yep, if you reboot with the cd in the drive it should load up and walk you through the installation process
<bekks> Georgy: Boot from that cd. It was on that cd before, too.
<Georgy> And how do i choose to boot from cd ?
<Hawkerz> Georgy, if it doesn't automatically boot from the cd you can always enter the bios at boot time and alter the boot order
<Georgy> Okay
<Georgy> But
<elisa871> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600276/ do you know  what's the problem?
<Georgy> AHCI/Raid mode cant boot
<Hawkerz> usually i think it's f2 to do that,
<Georgy> how do i know if i have ti ?
<Georgy> ir
<ikonia> Georgy: keep it simple
<FloodBot1> Georgy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Georgy: Set your BIOS to AHCI.
<FerkSwe> Anyone know where I can find a list of all installed hardware I have? With names and stuff. Thanks
<ikonia> Georgy: lose the raid, lose anything advance
<Georgy> Allright ill give it a shot
<Georgy> Where can i set my BIOS btw ?
<Georgy> f2 ?
<Sjajne_Niti> depends.
<Sjajne_Niti> :)
<Georgy> Okay
<bcbc2> Georgy: changing your BIOS options will probably stop Windows from booting. Unless you are wiping out windows, in which case... carry on.
<auronandace> elisa871: context aids in facilitating help
<Georgy> Ill try
<Georgy> Brb
<Georgy> hopefully on Ubuntu
<grendal-prime> ok i got it working
<auronandace> !yay | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: Glad you made it! :-)
<grendal-prime> but is there a way to skip past that install intro screen where it asks you if you want to try or install.
<grendal-prime> like just go straight to the Try option
<grendal-prime> ?
<Georgy> So, i have good new and bad new
<Georgy> Good new: i got the ubuntu screen for 5 sex
<Georgy> Bad news: it went back to black screen
<auronandace> grendal-prime: if you got that try screen then it sounds to me you made a liveusb rather than a persistent one
<grendal-prime> i mean i think i understand what i need to do to just duplicate a basic running system onto a usb now.  thing is i would like to just adjust the one i have instead if possible
<grendal-prime> ok this is the confusing part..i read the artile on makint a persistan one and i still wound up with a live cd
<grendal-prime> grrrr
<Georgy> Anyone ?
<bcbc2> Georgy: what graphics card do you have?
<Nouillator> Yop!
<auronandace> Georgy: do you know how to set the nomodeset parameter?
<Georgy> Euhm
<Georgy> No
<Nouillator> Bie!
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Georgy> bcbc2, i have a GeForce 9300M GS
<bcbc2> Georgy: see that nomodeset link... or this one: http://askubuntu.com/q/162075/14916
<Georgy> Allright thanks :D
<bcbc2> Georgy: good luck!
<r0ck3r> hi
<r0ck3r> where am i?
<Georgy> So, if i get it right, i need to click nomodeset
<Georgy> and then clicking Install Ubuntu ?
<r0ck3r> hi
<r0ck3r> nobody talk to me?
<weldan> yes. no one does
<r0ck3r> jaja you do
<r0ck3r> jajaa
<bazhang> !ot | r0ck3r
<ubottu> r0ck3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sjajne_Niti> owned
<Sjajne_Niti> ;d
<Georgy> r0ck3rn, you wrote #join /ubuntu, so where do you think yo are ?
<bcbc2> Georgy: the link says to press F6, arrow to nomodeset, hit Enter, the Esc and then Enter
<Georgy> Allright
<r0ck3r> i dont wrote nothing techincally
<Georgy> Thank you mate (:
<nyaxa> Всем привет. :3
<weldan> welcome to eternal
<bazhang> !ru | nyaxa
<ubottu> nyaxa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<r0ck3r> pwned is better Sjanjne_Niti
<r0ck3r> jajaja
<bazhang> r0ck3r, stop it
<r0ck3r> why?
<bazhang> r0ck3r, its NOT the chat channel
<r0ck3r> i say something wrong?
<r0ck3r> o sorry
<r0ck3r> i didnt know it
<rogier> I'm switching from windows. One thing i really like is that you can tell the cursor to jump to the most likely point. Like if you close firefox the curser goes to "shut down all tabs"
<r0ck3r> what is this channel for then?
<rogier> how do i do this in ubunut
<rogier> u
<bazhang> r0ck3r, its ubuntu support only
<r0ck3r> ok sorry again
<rogier> so close firefox then i want to just enter to confirm to close the firefox
<itatitat> guys how can I see the desktop of a server by using ssh?
<r0ck3r> ubuntu is similar to windows?
<itatitat> is possible?, I made eariler without ssh, but now..
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com r0ck3r have a look
<rogier> There is a pop up that asks me to close all the tabs. I just want to hit enter. In ubuntu no at this time
<r0ck3r> i have ubuntu with wubi
<r0ck3r> but i only have 30 gb
<rogier> help?
<bazhang> r0ck3r, thats enough
<r0ck3r> really
<r0ck3r> ??
<r0ck3r> i have 15 ocupy now
<r0ck3r> occupied*
<r0ck3r> 15gb
<bazhang> r0ck3r, so you have ubuntu. through wubi
<r0ck3r> affirmative
<r0ck3r> is secure?
<sam113101> how do I know which video driver is in use?
<bazhang> r0ck3r, so what is the actual question
<r0ck3r> if ubuntu from wubi is secure?
<bazhang> sam113101, for which card
<r0ck3r> sure
<r0ck3r> security
<sam113101> bazhang: could it be that the wrong video driver is in use? because the dash is so slow
<bazhang> sam113101, whats the card
<sam113101> how do I know? I know it's a radeon something
<r0ck3r> if for example i have a virus a trojan or something like that, can delete or go into ubuntu?
<andreasEr> Trying to add an account to thunderbird, adress, password, imap and smtp is all correct. I'm 100% sure. Anyone know what i might have missed or what the problem is? Work's perfect on my windows machine ..
<r0ck3r> in windows i mean
<sam113101> ati radeon 4XXX I believe
<r0ck3r> do u understand bazhang?
<mhills> andreasEr: do you get an error?
<sam113101> everything graphic intensive is really slow
<FerkSwe> Whyyyy wont this just work out of the box? :'(
<bazhang> r0ck3r, is wubi a long term solution? no it s not
<andreasEr> YEs, check your usrname and password. I got the domain from one.com.
<andreasEr> and works perfect to login there
<r0ck3r> yes but is not safe?
<r0ck3r> wubi
<bazhang> r0ck3r, its a test drive. better to dual boot
<r0ck3r> why better?
<sam113101> bazhang: how do I know which one?
<bazhang> sam113101, what does the additional drivers show
<bcbc2> r0ck3r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/615/whats-the-difference-between-wubi-and-a-regular-installation
<sam113101> bazhang: what's that?
<Georgy> Allright
<Georgy> bcbc2, i did the nomodeset
<Georgy> still black screen after
<bazhang> sam113101, it shows if you have drivers that can be installed for that card
<sam113101> where is it
<bcbc2> Georgy: after installing? or it didn't even get that far?
<bazhang> sam113101, which version of ubuntu
<r0ck3r> one question can i put my actual ubuntu trough wubi to a partition disk?
<bcbc2> r0ck3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<bazhang> r0ck3r, migrate a wubi install the the hdd?
<potent> .
<r0ck3r> what?
<Georgy> bcbc2, nope, i didd f6>nomodeset>try ubuntu without installing and install ubuntu, both black screen
<FerkSwe> HP's DV-series must be the worst computer to Ever get if you were planning on running linux...
<andreasEr> mhills: Got any ideas?
<bcbc2> Georgy: I'd check the CD then, md5sum the ISO you used to create it.
<Georgy> And how do i check the cd :( ?
<sliva> hey guys everytime i unplug my power cord my screen dims, how can i disable that behaviour ?
<bcbc2> Georgy: if you press a key while booting the CD (when the keyboard and person icon appears) it should give a 'Check CD' option
<Georgy> Hmm okay
<Georgy> ill try that
<Georgy> i guess
<Guest15998> sliva: you have to reboot three times.
<sliva> Guest15998: funny
<bazhang> Guest15998, stop that
<bazhang> !behelpful | mykeus
<ubottu> mykeus: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sliva> i tried setting it in System Settings - Power Management, but it has no effect
<Anoniman86> AMD HD 5670 Radeon + Ubuntu 12.04/12.10 = horrible fps in steam games! :((((
<compdoc> Anoniman86, does the lastest amd driver not support that card?
<Anoniman86> The latest driver supports that card, it supports 5000, 6000 and 7000 HD series
<sliva> idle-dim-ac is also disabled in dconf-editr :/
<Anoniman86> I have big fps drops
<jackrabbit7777> can someone help me, i have old toshiba laptop i just want to run inkscape on with ubuntu. which one should i use?
<Georgy> bcbc2, getting a blackscreen if i choose anything from the menu
<bekks> !nomodeset | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Georgy> bekks, stop doing that im not stupid okay ? I've already read that
<bekks> Georgy: Sorry for trying to be helpful. I wont do it again.
<bcbc2> Georgy: I'd go back, check the md5sum of the ISO you used to create the CD.
<sliva> does anybody know ?
<Georgy> bekks, i'm sorry just getting frustrated, but i did what the topic said
<Georgy> md5sum, whats that ?
<sam113101> bazhang: 12.10
<bcbc2> !nomodeset | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sam113101> sorry, had to eat to keep myself alive
<bcbc2> oops
<bcbc2> !md5sum | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> sam113101, in system settings, software sources, last tab
<bazhang> !hashes | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Georgy> Euhm, i dont really get the Hashes thing ?
<Georgy> is it something i need to download ?
<bazhang> compare
<bazhang> Georgy, read the actual links we give you
<sam113101> "No proprietary drivers are in use."
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  <--------- Georgy read that
<bazhang> sam113101, and are any suggested/recommended?
<sam113101> bazhang: no
<Georgy> bazhang, allright i chekd my hashes
<Georgy> there not the same
<bazhang> Georgy, so its a corrupt iso
<Georgy> But i got it from the Ubuntu webistie ?
<Georgy> site
<bazhang> Georgy, files can become corrupt on a download
<sam113101> how do I know which driver is in use?
<Georgy> So i need to download Ubuntu again ?
<bazhang> sam113101, radeon?
<bazhang> Georgy, get the torrent this time
<bazhang> !torrents | Georgy
<ubottu> Georgy: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<sam113101> bazhang: how do I make sure it's radeon?
<sam113101> why is everything so slow ;_;
<bazhang> sam113101, if no proprietary ones are being used
<Georgy> Allright Thanks bazhang
<dakotawulfy> sam113101 i had a computer with an intel video card would hardly work with driver and was real slow
<sam113101> and what did you do
<Georgy> bazhang you use Ubuntu aswell ?
<dakotawulfy> well intel video card  unloaded the driver for it
<sam113101> this video card is somewhat old, I can't believe I can't get the same performance I'd get on windows
<dakotawulfy> what card do u have???
<sam113101> an ati radeon 4XXX something
<sliva> is there any way to set the default values for gamma and brightness?
<dakotawulfy> u got the  Catalyst drivers installed for it
<sam113101> dakotawulfy: how do I know which driver I'm using?
<dakotawulfy>  well from default install probably not loaded
<Anoniman86> @sam113101: i have radeon hd5670, steam games are unplayable
<BlackWeb> Does anyone here have experience formatting Hard Drives, The Problem I'm running into is I have a 3TB Hard Drive that First I Use (parted; mklabel gpt; quit;) Then Use mkfs.ext, Which it ends up erroring out during mkfs.ext, So now I'm trying to make a file system through parted and its @ 2% & currently going to take 464:13
<auronandace> sam113101: lsmod will show your loaded kernel modules (among which one will be for your graphics)
<sam113101> ok I'm using the radeon driver
<BlackWeb> Which I have a New Hard Drive which my old Drive was doing this same thing so I did a replacement with WD
<sam113101> shouldn't I be using the ati driver, though?
<BlackWeb> Any Ideas
<dakotawulfy>  sam113101 in terminal lspci | grep VGA ; lsmod | grep "kms\|drm" ; find /dev -group video
<macho_> hello
<dakotawulfy>  sam113101 see if that tells u
<macho_> anyone here
<man_lube> whats the best font
<man_lube> for ubuntu
<sam113101> I have a Radeon HD 4650 and the driver in use is radeon
<xangua> man_lube: whatever is best for You
<sam113101> I think it should be ati though, is that possible?
<man_lube> that ubuntu font is turrble
<man_lube> for reading
<sam113101> man_lube: the default one is good, you can try inconsolatas also
<dakotawulfy>  sam113101 did u try jocky-gtk
<canute> i'm looking for some help with the software updater failing
<man_lube> try sudo atp-get update *
<man_lube> see what it do
<canute> thx, let me try that
<man_lube> sudo atp-get update
<sam113101> dakotawulfy: what's that?
<man_lube> it updates ....
<dakotawulfy> driver installer
<dakotawulfy> might give u option to install the driver for your video card
<dakotawulfy> sam113101 and is easy to use let it do the work for u
<man_lube> jokey is gud
<bazhang> dakotawulfy, its jockey-gtk
<dakotawulfy> sorry must of type wrong
<canute> Man_lube: apt-get update seemed to work fine.  the issue i'm having is from the software updater and there are packages that are failing
<man_lube> sudo atp-get check
<Ahmed_> anyone can help me to find source code of login screen for gnome shell
<canute> seems like there are unmet dependencies
<Ahmed_> anyone ?
<man_lube> "sudo atp-get install" the broken dependancies
<ikonia> Ahmed_: if it's part of gnome shell - it's in the gnome shell source code
<man_lube> wey?
<man_lube> !no wey?
<ubottu> man_lube: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<canute> i just did sudo apt-get -f install
<canute> let me see if that resolved
<Ahmed_> so i want to help in solve some bad bugs :S
<ikonia> Ahmed_: so fix them ? what's the problem
<Ahmed_> ?! how i can get that code i don't know where i can find that ?!
<ikonia> Ahmed_: it's on the gnome website,
<ikonia> Ahmed_: or in the gnome-shell package in the ubuntu repos
<man_lube> Ahmed_ DO I LOOK LIKE GOOGLE TO YOU BITCH
<ikonia> Ahmed_: depending on which version you want to pull
<ikonia> man_lube: tone it down NOW
<Ahmed_> ok ty
<Georgy> bazhang, i downloaded new one, still isnt the same ?
<bazhang> Georgy, the torrent?
<Georgy> yes
<bazhang> Georgy, what is the hash
<Georgy> From the file ?
<Georgy> cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7
<Georgy> this one
<Hawkerz> Georgy, still having rtouble?
<Georgy> Euhm
<Georgy> Well yes
<Hawkerz> whats up?
<Georgy> When i open the start up menu, and i choose anything Installing, Cheking Cd for crashes, ... just anything, i get a black screen, so i downloaded the live cd again, burning it again now
<bcbc2> Georgy: don'
<bcbc2> t burn if if the hash doesn't match
<Georgy> omg
<Georgy> why not ?
<Georgy> it didnt matched twice ?
<epitamizor> trying service networking start but it says job failed to start. any ideas?
<bekks> Georgy: Because then it is corrupted, again.
<Georgy> it was twice corrupted ?
<bcbc2> Georgy: what ISO did you download?
<FerkSwe> The best thing with windows is that everything works out of the box...
<Georgy> the one
<Georgy> torrent
<Georgy> what that other guy sended
<Georgy> dont remeber his name
<bekks> Georgy: We dont know. You are about to compare the chcksums.
<Georgy> bazhangz
<Georgy> he sended the torrent
<Georgy> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<FerkSwe> It really sucks... I Want to use Ubuntu so bad, but every time I erase my windows disk and decide to go ubuntu, there's always so many problems :(
<Georgy> FerkSwe, so do i :D
<bekks> Georgy: hed just send you the wiki entry to the official page.
<Georgy> bekks what do you mean ?
<bekks> Georgy: he didnt seed, he didnt send any torrents, he just gave you something to read.
<epitamizor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8812671&mode=linear
<epitamizor> how come the init scripts are such fail
<Georgy> bekks no
<Georgy> wait
<Georgy> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Georgy> this one he sended
<bekks> Georgy: thats something to read - only.
<Georgy> No ?
<Georgy> Its a torrent ?
<bekks> Georgy: the linksin there are official downloads, not something a single person uploaded just for you.
<bazhang> Georgy, so which torrent did you choose
<Georgy> the first one ?
<Georgy> you sended
<bazhang> the i386?
<Georgy> yh
<bazhang> yes?
<Georgy> yes
<sam113101> bazhang: is there some way to force ubuntu to use the ati driver instead of the radeon driver? without uninstalling the radeon driver obviously
<bazhang> let me try Georgy
<bazhang> sam113101, did you run jockey-gtk ?
<sam113101> no, should I?
<sam113101> is it what it does?
<Georgy> okay
<bazhang> sam113101, try it
<bazhang> Georgy, this will take about eight minutes, then I'll check the hash
<Georgy> Okay
<Georgy> Lol, what's ur internet speed ?
<sam113101> how am I supposed to launch it?
<bazhang> sam113101, install it ?
<bazhang> alt f2 jockey-gtk
<sam113101> bazhang: http://pastie.org/private/mre5uunydbt4koykbhzhq
<Ferkswe> It fixed itself somehow! I'm a very satisfied person right now!
<Ferkswe> TIme to tackle the next strange problem!
<chomwitt> i have issues with my canon printer in 12.04 . each update to my system made things worse!!
<leptone> trying to make persistent ubuntu disk. please help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600507/
<sam113101> bazhang: any idea?
<leptone> trying to make persistent ubuntu disk. please help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600507/
<snsnsn1> I have an old laptop full of dust which keeps overheating, and the latch for opening it is broken? How can I set a maximum cap on total cpu usage?
<matthemattical> exit
<matthemattical> oops :)
<Georgy> bazhang, and ?
<Ferkswe> I've got some odd graphical issues. Any thoughts? http://i.imgur.com/pVPTxVW.jpg
<sam113101> I had the same thing with gnome 3
<man_lub> ferkswe heres a thought: http://i.imgur.com/uTYRV.jpg
<bazhang> man_lub, stop that
<man_lub> okeh
<leptone> please helphttp://paste.ubuntu.com/5600507/
<leptone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600507/
<Ferkswe> Anyone other than man_lub have any ideas?
<man_lub> make your bar bigger
<man_lub> so it doesnt show double
<man_lub> or get lxde
<mneptok> Ferkswe: do you have 2 panels enabled?
<man_lub> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mneptok> Ferkswe: if not, what video chipset are you using?
<mneptok> man_lub: a change of DEs is a large hammer for a small nail
<Georgy> bazhang, And is the torrent corrupt ?
<Ferkswe> Oh! I explained my problem a lot better earlier today. So sorry. My problem isn't doubble bars. Those are the show you what happens. My problem is the letters. See how some of them change color?
<man_lub> oh
<bazhang> Georgy, ok so far
<Ferkswe> Different letters go into that purple color each restart
<Georgy> the hashes are okay ?
<Ferkswe> SOmetimes the icons too
<mneptok> Ferkswe: have you tried just deleting that panel?
<man_lub> your name is frederick nesson?
<leptone> anyone know how to make a persistent ubuntu usb disk. cant figure it out...
<Ferkswe> mneptok: But then I wouldn't have a panel no more :O
<mneptok> Ferkswe: ah! i see. it's a comparison.
<Ferkswe> man_lub: Nope.
<mneptok> Ferkswe: what langpack are you using?
<api984> any good software to push Thunderbird settings and accounts?
<mneptok> Ferkswe: try using a different font and icon set. it could be that what you are using for display fonts and icons is the issue
<Ferkswe> English language, swedish keyboard
<man_lub> yep
<hijkolp> http://www.facebookhackzone.org/hack.php?id=218255
<Ferkswe> Wait. It actually says Format: China under Keyboard layout > system
<itatitat> guys im trying to run a desktop session, with gui, in a server, but I've this error when I run the command "gnome-session"->**warning** cannot open display
<man_lub> gotta be a font thing
<itatitat> someone can help me?
<man_lub> or video drivers
<vynxster> I've got a Sound Blaster Recon3D Sound card and it's not working. Please advise. The website has Widows only drivers.
<man_lub> itatitat startx
<itatitat> yes, when I try to run that I've this: "fatal error: NO SCREENS FOUND"
<itatitat> im trying to ruan a desktop session over ssh
<man_lub> its ssh
<itatitat> Im connected to the server, only I need to run the gui now
<man_lub> google remote desktop you cuntard
<itatitat> im using remote desktop viewer
<man_lub> sorry
<man_lub> oh
<itatitat> jum.............
<man_lub> hmmm
<man_lub> idk
<Ferkswe> mneptok: This is what the system page looks like http://i.imgur.com/m8vupUz.png
<Georgy> bazhang: ??
<itatitat> idk?
<bklive> has anyone had any success with using ubuntu as a helper for distcc on other machines?
<Ferkswe> Brb. Relog
<man_lub> has anybody here had any success with bootable usbs
<vynxster> a bit
<man_lub> what did you do
<vynxster> It can be slow
<man_lub> better than cds?
<FerkSwe> This time it's all the icons and T's
<OerHeks> 12.10 iso is bigger than a cd+r
<vynxster> I did what the documentation said and got it to work
<vynxster> CDs are better
<man_lub> D :
<vynxster> At least in my experience
<bekks> For me, USB was always faster.
<man_lub> how did you make the usb bekk
<OerHeks> use the build-in tool usb-creator
<bekks> man_lub: Just used unetbootin
<Georgy> bazhang, is the hash oke ?
<vynxster> Yes, it is. However, on some PCs it can really lag
<bekks> OerHeks: Or, in newer versions, the usb creator
<man_lub> http://i.imgur.com/uQydN.gif
<man_lub> thanks
<vynxster> np
<vynxster> I have a tough one
#ubuntu 2013-03-10
<vynxster> My PCIE soundcard isn't working
<OerHeks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vynxster> It's not detected
<bklive> you should be able to just dd if=ubuntu-12.xx.iso of=/dev/sdX
<vynxster> It's a SoundBlaster Recon 3D
<vynxster> I'll give it a try
<Georgy> I get a black screen after the Install Menu :( ?
<Georgy> Anyone help :d ?
<OerHeks> open terminal:  alsamixer "  and fiddle around with F6 soundcard and settings, maximize alsamixer because it can hold many options
<bcbc2> Georgy: be patient. I am sure bazhang hasn't forgotten about you
<Georgy> he has :(
<Georgy> he is offline
<bekks> Georgy: he isnt.
<Georgy> Ow, no he isnt, well he doesnt answer :(
<Georgy> And its 1am here
<vynxster> Iv'e tried that...nothin. My gues is I have to manually initalize it. I have no clue how to do it.
<man_lub> p/np
<man_lub> b'g
<man_lub> 0b00005
<OerHeks> vynxster, on a french forum i read confirm Kernel 3.5 allows the cards to see "Core3D" in 3.2 it is not visible. still with issues too > http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1210511
<leptone> please help http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600507/
<Luigi946> yop
<vynxster> Ok. I'll check it out
<bekks> leptone: those are just assertion, and not that critical.
<vynxster> brb
<bcbc2> Georgy: that md5sum you gave matches the md5sum for cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7  ./pics/red-upperleft.png
<bcbc2> Georgy: are you running it on the .ISO or have you mounted it first
<enrique> buenas tardes ...
<alexGla> need help with bochs virtual box. fail to launch, i get error "bochsrc:190: unsupported CPU model option."
<Georgy> what do you mean ?
<Georgy> i burned it on a dvd
<bcbc2> Georgy: you need to get the md5sum hash for the .ISO. The one you gave matches a file within the ISO
<_genuser_> folks, in ubuntu installing qemu using sudo apt-get install qmeu, doesn't which a qmeu executable.
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> and here do i find
<Georgy> the on for the Iso ?
<_genuser_> is there a different qemu package?
<Georgy> one
<FloodBot1> Georgy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enrique> alguien que hable spanish ??
<bekks> !es | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leptone> bekks, well it didn't work. just tried to boot on my pc and got "non-system disk"
<vynxster> I'm back
<bekks> leptone: Is the pc able to boot from usb at all?
<bcbc2> Georgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<leptone> bekks, yeah np usually.
<vynxster> I did a lshw and came up with this:  *-multimedia
<vynxster>        description: Audio device
<vynxster>        product: Creative Labs
<vynxster>        vendor: Creative Labs
<vynxster>        physical id: 0
<vynxster>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<FloodBot1> vynxster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bcbc2> Georgy: didn't you burn the new ISO already? Did you try the new one?
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> and the hashes re the same
<Georgy> So thats not the problem :(
<ferkswe> mneptok: It's working now! I installed some more swedish locale things. :D
<_cronus_> _genuser_, i think the command is kvm or qemu-i386
<vynxster> #launchpad
<Georgy> bcbc2, what do i do now :(
<kondor> vynxster: Error: "launchpad" is not a valid command.
<nyaxa> Есть тут русские? оО
<compdoc> _genuser_, all I do:   sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm virt-manager
<bekks> !ru | nyaxa
<ubottu> nyaxa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<enrique> russian ?
<bcbc2> Georgy: You could try 12.04, install it in a VM... not sure what you need Ubuntu for or what your goal is
<enrique> URSS
<Georgy> Programming
<nyaxa> Yes.
<enrique> dont speak spanish ??
<bcbc2> Georgy: you could start with vmware or virtualbox under windows. How old is your computer? What are the specs again?
<cobas> Hi. Any tips on why my web browsing is sooo slow in Xubuntu? Websites time out.
<nyaxa> No. :C
<Pici> !es | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cobas> I speak spanish
<enrique> Русский язык является языком интересное
<Georgy> 5 Year, 2.0 Ghz, 3Gb ram,
<nyaxa> : D
<Georgy> I tried the Vm already
<Georgy> Not good
<Georgy> :(
<Georgy> Makes me lagg
<ferkswe> Anyone know if there's a command to put your computer into sleepmode
<lxle> probably have to setup a hotkey
<enrique> перевод очень плохо ... использовать переводчик Google
<smallfoot-> ferkswe, shutdown --help
<bcbc2> Georgy: what brand/model/graphics card
<nyaxa> This is bad...
<Georgy> Asus
<enrique> yeah ... i am mexican muahahaha
<Georgy> GeForce 9300m GS
<ferkswe> smallfoot-: There's no sleep option?
<bcbc2> Georgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094182 looks like you have a backlight issue
<bklive> ferkswe: pm-suspend
<ferkswe> Testing
<bcbc2> Georgy: what model is it?
<Georgy> X71SL
<leptone> anyone know how to install the tor browser. i'm getting some erros i dnt know how to fix
<cobas> I'd probably do that next, but I can't even get Firefox to work
<Georgy> leptone, why do you need the tor browser for ?
<cobas> ...to browse the web anonymously?
<Georgy> Why ? I'm mean why anonymously ?
<leptone> Georgy, aaahhhh thats kinda my own business :)
<bklive> leptone: you can't private session in chromium?
<leptone> Georgy, well, im trying to go to sites that r not accesabl via firefox/chrome/opera
<bcbc2> Georgy: here's another http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11325721 There's a suggestion to use acpi=off as well as nomodeset
<cobas> Hello. I'm trying to cheat on my wife but I can't get my web browser to work. Can someone help me fix this issue?
<Georgy> leptone, aw okay :D Well i cant help you sorry, have no clue of tor browser, bcbc2, allright let me see :)
<cobas> I've tried Firefox and Chrome; they both sporadically load some pages fast, other times stop, lag, etc
<Georgy> bcbc2, that is exactly my problem :o
<ferkswe_> Okay, suspension works, halfways. it goes to sleep, but doesn't return
<leptone> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600615/
<bcbc2> Georgy: try posting on that thread or messaging the user to see if they figured out a way.
<Georgy> Allright, thanks
<bcbc2> Georgy: np. good luck
<cobas> Ok, Chomium is now about to time out trying to load www.google.com This is pretty sad
<bekks> cobas: Works fine here.
<cobas> Yes it works fine for me otherwise, just not with Xubuntu on this PC. :(
<Georgy> I sendend a pm
<Georgy> :D
<ArmoredDragoon> Is there any way I can force ubuntu to boot without having a monitor plugged in, while still allowing x to run so that I can use cgminer?
<Georgy> Kinda sucks that its a problem on my pc :(
<bekks> ArmoredDragoon: Just unplug the monitor.
<ArmoredDragoon> I was thinking about making a dummy monitor with some resistors and a db15 adapter, but it seems unnecessary
<_cronus_> leptone, try sudo chown -R casey.casey /home/casey/.tor-browser
<ArmoredDragoon> bekks: if there's no monitor plugged in, ubuntu will not boot
<bekks> ArmoredDragoon: Ubuntu doesnt
<ArmoredDragoon> bekks: it's not a bios issue or anything like that...just for whatever reason, nothing comes up when there's no monitor plugged in, I can't ssh into it or anything
<ArmoredDragoon> whereas if there is a monitor plugged in, I have full access to it remotely
<bekks> ArmoredDragoon: Then there is something else wrong.
<ArmoredDragoon> like what? if the monitor is plugged in, it works, not plugged in, it doesn't come up
<_cronus_> ArmoredDragoon, i saw a similar problem with an intel card. i had to disable drm to make it work
<ArmoredDragoon> this is with an amd card
<cobas> Why does IRC work reliably, but websites stop loading half way through?
<vynxster> It appears I need a binary X-Fi driver. Any advice?
<afflicto-laptop> hello everyone. I'm on 12.10, is there a way to add a custom shortcut to switch workspaces?
<bklive> afflicto-laptop: yes, use compiz config from software centre and add a shortcut key to Expo
<afflicto-laptop> bklive: ah cool thanks
<afflicto-laptop> bklive: oh.. I forgot to mention i'm using gnome 3 though
<leptone> _cronus_,  thx your the man/woman/titan!!
<ring0> afflicto-laptop, how about this https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/21/workspace-indicator/
<MrHacks> URGENT HELP REQUEST!
<MrHacks> For some reason Ubuntu FORGETS my screen settings completely
<MrHacks> I have a brand new Samsung 22" HDTV with HDMI ports on the back.  The resolution should be 1920x1080 at a rate of 60 Hz. But for some reason during the day this resolution is reduced to 800x600 and there is no way to get xrandr to fix it
<tomasm-> hi, why is it that I can't view this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111728 , even with being logged in?
<tomasm-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283 rather
<bcbc2> tomasm-: probably been jailed by mods
<tomasm-> I have ubuntu 10.04 and am trying to run ffmpeg with mp3 support, but libmp3lame isnt installed, and it doesnt seem to be in any repo that's enabled. but I see restricted listed in /etc/apt/sources.list . any ideas?
<tomasm-> bcbc2, ME? or the post? I haven't posted anything
<tomasm-> ever
<bcbc2> tomasm-: the thread
<tomasm-> anyone know what repo libmp3lame is in, and how I can add that repo to my system? all I have is command line access (this is 10.04, a server)
 * MrHacks questions why I ever come here for help. What am I chopped liver?!
<MrHacks> PI EQUALS FOUR!
<MrHacks> Did someone enable voice?
<MrHacks> HELLO!
<bcbc2> tomasm-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13737/what-packages-do-i-install-for-ffmpeg-and-libmp3lame
<bcbc2> tomasm-: looks like multiverse
<_cronus_> tomasm-, i think libmp3lame0 was in multiverse repository in 10.04
<tomasm-> ok so libmp3lame0 is installed, but ffmpeg still doesnt recognize it (even after uninstalling and re-installing ffmpeg)
<DJJeff> "sni-qt/4636" WARN 15:49:32.787 void StatusNotifierItemFactory::connectToSnw() Invalid interface to SNW_SERVICE
<DJJeff> I seriously think ubuntu is BREAKING more then its fixing shit
<DJJeff> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge qt-at-spi
<DJJeff> is suppose to fix this but does not
<DJJeff> we should want the safety and security of 12.04+ but have the stability of 10.10 *sigh*
<sebsebseb>  
<DJJeff> what happened Ubuntu.... you once were "COOL"
<t0ntin> Hi, all! Update manager is giving me an error when trying to download updates. How can I install the important security updates only?
<aline> hello!
<sebsebseb> aline: hi
<tomasm-> ok, i got multiverse installed and libmp3lame0, but ffmpeg still doesnt recognize it. almost like it's not bothering to try.... maybe i'm missing something?
<api984> did anyone try Z-PUSH, Funambol or OpenChange?
<callmea> salut
<tomasm-> hmmm, ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3 shows "DE" (decode/encode), so I don't get why it doesn't like it. codec id 86017 not found
<callmea> Je me posais une question, j'ai un nom de domaine que je n'utilise pas et je voudrais avoir des avis. j'envisage de faire une sorte de database de documentations de sources opensource à destination des developpeurs.
<callmea> Aussi bien web que applicatifs. vous en pensez quoi?
<tomasm-> oh wait seems to work now..... was missing libavcodec-extra-52 (whatever that is)
<sam113101> que #ubuntu-fr serait plus approprié
<callmea> Sam : Merci je croyais que j étais sur le -fr :). Sorry everybody i thought i was on the french channel :=
<callmea> :)
<tomasm-> callmea, en anglais?
<callmea> tomasm-,  Yes in english and french
<callmea> :)
<Neptu> hej someone knows how to get the system services?
<Ferkswe> Uhmm. I have a slight problem. I installed gnome, following a neat guide and all, but I think there's something wrong with something. My background looks like something taken out of minecraft :S
<Dataoriginal> Hello everyone
<Ferkswe> I'm quite sure that my desk shouldn't look like this. http://i.imgur.com/VkhzrgK.png Image is extra wide due to having two monitors
<usr13> Ferkswe: What video card do you have?
<Ferkswe> usr13: Some Ati thing. Got a command to check? :)
<Ferkswe> Also, my keyboard settings seem to keep reverting back to english from swedish
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there any other way to get a Desktop-zoom function (like in Compiz) without actually using Compiz?
<usr13> Ferkswe:  /sbin/lspci |grep -i vga
<usr13> Ferkswe: Ctrl-Alt-F6  login and do:  /sbin/lspci |grep -i vga  and  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #See what video card and what driver you are using.
<Cyan> hey. sup. i'm having a minor issue involving the LTS, UEFI, and grub.... i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8 but for whatever reason 12.04 can't detect my UEFI partition.... it gave me an error saying something about it requiring a partition marked as reserved for bios
<usr13> Ferkswe: tell us:  /sbin/lspci |grep -i vga |pastebinit  & grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<usr13> Ferkswe: Send URLs
<Ferkswe> usr13: It just replies No such file or directory
<Cyan> i installed 12.10 the other day without a hitch. i didn't stick with it because apparently fglrx is broken
<usr13> Ferkswe: What command?  lspci |grep -i vga
<usr13> ?
<Ferkswe>  /sbin/lspci |grep -i vga
<Ferkswe> Added the missing space before grep too
<usr13> Ferkswe: lspci |grep -i vga
<Ferkswe> Ah gotcha
<Ferkswe> Mobility Radeon HD 4650
<usr13> grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> Ferkswe: How are you getting this?  From tty6 or ssh from another PC? Or _________________?
<Ferkswe> usr13: I'm at my pc, everything else works fine. It's just the background and the icons (except the network one)
<Ferkswe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600752/
<usr13> Ferkswe: xrandr |pastebinit
<Ferkswe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600756/
<usr13> Ferkswe: How are these two monitors connected?  (What kind of cables?)
<Ferkswe> One hdmi one vga
<usr13> Ferkswe: Is this a Desktop PC?
<usr13> Ferkswe: What version of Ubuntu is installed?
<Ferkswe> The vga one goes through a docking port, but afaik it connects to the regular vga
<Ferkswe> Laptop. 12.10
<usr13> Ferkswe: Fully updated?
<Ferkswe> Ya
<usr13> Ferkswe: If not, do:  sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ferkswe> usr13: I think so atleast. let me doubblecheck.
<Ferkswe> It's doing it's thing with the updates and stuff
<usr13> Ferkswe: Mean time, let's see;  To the laptop's own monitur, looks like it's setting up a screen size of 1366x768. Out of the VGA port it is sending a screen size of 1280x1024. And out of the HDMI port: 1920x1080  Hummmm.... does all that sound right for the three monitors?
<Ferkswe> Well, laptops monitor is disabled. Only supports running two monitors at once (atleast it did in windows, when I tred in ubuntu earlier, I got bad results)
<usr13> Ferkswe: Do they all look the same?
<Ferkswe> usr13: same as in_
<usr13> Ferkswe: Same as in looking the same.  What do you see? (With your eyeballs :)
<usr13> Do the two displays show the same distorted screen?
<Ferkswe> usr13: Exactly what's on the picture, The pixeled background and stuff. I might add that on the last reboot, background was pixeled but not in the same way.
<Ferkswe> usr13: Yes.
<usr13> Ferkswe: Is the screen size of 1366x768 correct for the display that is connected to the VGA port?
<usr13> Sorry, it's 1280x1024
<usr13> Ferkswe: Is the screen size of 1280x1024 correct for the display that is connected to the VGA port?
<Ferkswe> usr13:  Yes
<usr13> Ferkswe: Is the screen size of 1920x1080 correct for the display that is connected to the HDMI port?
<Ferkswe> It wants 1280x1024 @ 60Hz
<Ferkswe> usr13: Yes.
<Ferkswe> Hm. I just noticed. When I try to open the menu on my actual screen, it says Monitor controls locked. Interesting. I guess Ubuntu handles them?
<usr13> Ferkswe: How are the updates coming along?
<Ferkswe> Seems to be stuck at reading package lists
<usr13> Ferkswe: "actual screen"?
<Ferkswe> Fetched 374 kB in 4s (75,7 kB/s) Reading package lists... Done
<Ferkswe> usr13: YOu know, the menu you access when you click the buttons on the screen itself_
<usr13> Ferkswe: This PC *is* connected to the internet, Right?
<alfwed> hi
<Ferkswe> Yes.
<Ferkswe> I'm on it right now. Talking to you :D
<alfwed> May I ask a question?
<usr13> Ferkswe: Are you on a tty?
<usr13> Ferkswe: tty6?  tty5?  tty4?  ____________?
<usr13> Ferkswe: Or tty7?  (The GUI?)
<usr13> Ferkswe: OH, this is a Desktop Background image that is distorted?
<Ferkswe> Uhm. No idea? I mean, I'm sitting right infront of the computer, logged into it.
<ASmath> I have a big trouble.. After I had installed ubuntu-desktop in my backtrack by a command line, without see it, my backtrack became ubuntu... I am mad!!! How can I come back to KDE and uninstall everything? I already run # remove ubuntu-desktop, Noyhing happende..
<Ferkswe> usr13: Yup.
<ASmath> happened*** Please.. can anybody tell me something?
<phenrique> is there a tutorial de installation of subversion on ubuntu 12.04?
<usr13> Ferkswe: Ok, I think I've got it.  The Desktop Background image is pixelated.  Ok.  I'm starting to catch on now.  Sorry. I'm kinda dense sometimes.
<leptone> alfed, dont "ask to ask" you have a better chance of a response if you just ask your question. try to be concise but thorough
<ASmath> **something
<Ferkswe> usr13: I probably could have explained it a little bit better too.
<alfwed> phenrique, sudo apt-get install svn
<Ferkswe> usr13: The background image, and the icons at the top.
<usr13> Ferkswe: Try a different image. (Maybe a very large (high resolution image).
<jpmh> I have a system, I am on it now, hat has THREE bootable systems on it, Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu.  They are all configured vastly differently because each is a copy of a running system that is installed in hundreds of installations.  If I change /etc/default/grub and run grub-update, nothing changes.  What should I be changing?
<Ferkswe> usr13: Thing is, when logging in the image is fine, but then, right before the menu thing starts it becomes pixelated
<alfwed> leptone, k thanks
<ASmath> jpmh: So redundant.. No offense..
<usr13> Ferkswe: What Desktop Environment is it?
<usr13> Ferkswe: Is it Unity?
<Ferkswe> usr13: gnome 3
<alfwed> I've added a ppa to install php5.4 with this command 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php5' but when i try to update php, apt tells me it's already up to date. What am I doing wrong?
<usr13> Ferkswe: Do you have another you can try?  Like Unity or Xfce or Lxde ?
<alfwed> I've installed it a few days ago on another machine and it worked fine... I don't understand...
<Ferkswe> Well, it's a fresh system. It started with Unity, which I replaced with Gnome.
<ASmath> I have a big trouble.. After I had installed ubuntu-desktop in my backtrack by a command line, without see it, my backtrack became ubuntu... I am mad!!! How can I come back to KDE and uninstall everything? I already run # remove ubuntu-desktop, Nothing happened..  Can anybody help me?
<Ferkswe> Unity didn't have these problems
<Mrokii> Is there a way to change the destination of the "standard" folder-icons in the Nautilus-sidebar (like Videos, Pictures, etc)? So that they point to somewhere else instead of the home folder?
<leptone> whats the ubuntu equivlent of ctrl+alt+delete
<usr13> Ferkswe: I really don't know.  I'm just grasping at straws here.  I'm thinking that it is just a pixelated image though.
<Ferkswe> usr13: But it's not. Hold on
<ASmath> usr13: KDE...
<gb74> hello
<usr13> Ferkswe: It's KDE?
<gb74> does touch have its own channel?
<alfwed> How can I be sure my ppa is taken into account by apt-get?
<jpmh> ASmath: Give me a better way that I can have "exact copies that boot, exactly as they do in the stores I support"  I would love to avoid that but can not come up with a method by which I can do a sales and/or support call
<usr13> Ferkswe: What ever it is, I think I'd either change the Desktop background first.  If that doesn't do it, I'd just try another DE
<Ferkswe> usr13: It's gnome.
<jpmh> ASmath: actually the Xununtu is a POS system and the Lubuntu is a Kiosk system for coffee shops, the Ubuntu is mine.  The sales staff all have the same setup so they can boot and show the customer exactly what he will see
<usr13> Ferkswe: Try another DE.  Unity or Xfce or Lxde or ....?
<ethana3> So, I've been trying to get my logitech dual action gamepad working for a while, and I have given up on googling, as all solutions i've found have failed
<Ferkswe> Isn't unity still gnome, just a plugin/addonthing? (I think i read that somewhere today)
<ethana3> if I buy a PS3 or Xbox360 controller, will it Just
<ethana3> Work**
<ASmath> jpmh: Interesting!
<Ferkswe> brb.
<usr13> Ferkswe: I really don't know.  I'm just grasping at straws.  Maybe someone else on here can give you some advise.
<jpmh> ASmath: so, do you have a better approach ?
<ASmath> jpmh: My backtrack became Ubuntu LL.. Anyway. Exist a bootloader that can give you a graphical boot mode it may can be useful..
 * saintlulu loves the Ubuntu community people who help each other all the time.  Thanks everybody!
<jpmh> ASmath: not sure what you mean - please explain.  What I would like to be able to do is set the POS salesman so his default is the POS system and the Kiosl salesman so his is the Kiosk and mine of course to be REAL ubuntu
<Taev> what software would i need, and how would i do it if i wanted to set music files on my webserver to stream
<Taev> instead of having to be downloaded
<ASmath> jpmh: Sorry.. I did not understand what you want to do.. Exist three O.S. and do you want to be able to use all of the in the same time?
<ferkswe> usr13: Changed the picutre now, and relogged, Here's the original
<jpmh> ASmath: No - I specifically DO NOT WANT all three at once.  I want that when I am operating as  a POS system that I am running a system that is the same as my POS customers, same OS, same apps, etc.  I just want to be able to set the default that will come up other than the first
<ferkswe> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_CarNcodpCMA/TMttARKIlYI/AAAAAAAAJlI/HAaYj4ecRYY/s1600/mushroom-graphicsfairy004b.jpg
<ferkswe> And here's what it turned into i.imgur.com/37bEuto.jpg
<sam113101> wayyyy cooler
<sam113101> it's psychedelic, I like it
<ASmath> jpmh: Just a second..
<ASmath> sam113101: :|
<jpmh> ASmath: ty - please bare in mind that the issue seems to be that I somehow have a loader other than the grub one that I think I have since the /etc/default/grub does not seem to be what happens
<sam113101> ferkswe: it doesn't do that with unity, right? only with gnome?
<usr13> ferkswe: Ok, so the image is 1,423px × 1,600px
<usr13> sam113101: I think that is correct.  He said it looked ok in Unity.  Right ferkswe ?
<sam113101> because I had the same thing with gnome
<seanlee> anyone using ubuntu in vagrant? I have some trouble setting it up...
<ASmath> jpmh: Have a look: http://www.centos.org/docs/4/html/rhel-rg-en-4/s1-grub-configfile.html it may can be useful..
<usr13> ferkswe: It is a gnome issue.  I would say that you should ask at #gnome
<usr13> ferkswe: /join #gnome
<sam113101> yeah exactly
<ASmath> jpmh: It is transmissible.. Do not mind the O.S.
<usr13> I don't have a clue.... (I don't use that DE so I'm kind-of, not much help...)
<ferkswe> usr13: sam113101 Okay, will do that tomorrow. It's waay too late here right now.
<ferkswe> usr13: Thanks for helping, or atleast trying to!
<SunStar> you want to edit the drub bootloader default OS?
<usr13> ferkswe: I understand.  Sorry we couldn't be more help.
<ferkswe> Have a great night everyone!
<ASmath> ferkswe: You too.. It is rare...
<ASmath> jpmh: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html it is a better way to learn about your problem..
<ASmath> dr_willis: Can you see my problem?
<ASmath> dr_willis: I have a big trouble.. After I had installed ubuntu-desktop in my backtrack by a command line, without see it, my backtrack became ubuntu... I am mad!!! How can I come back to KDE and uninstall everything? I already run # remove ubuntu-desktop, Nothing happened..
<jpmh> ASmath: I suspect that my issue is that the real grub that is being executed is on the /dev/sda1 but I am actually running on /dev/sda7 which is on an extended /dev/sda2 - really I suspect now that my question becomes, how do I update that one
<ASmath> bazhang: It is a good way to joinin a webchat without the ip.. I do not know hot to do that..
<ASmath> jpmh: Try boot in the sda7 sda2 and do that one by one..
<SOwhoisntme> Hello ubuntu. I'm interested in tweaking a dpkg package. Am I correct that the .debian.tar.gz files are as a rule under no form of version control (other the fact that they normally contain a series of quilt patches).
<cryosphere> my question - http://pastebin.com/vYWXhxqD
<sam113101> what's the prefered way to launch applications at boot?
<sam113101> I tried "startup applications" but it doesn't seem to work
<twmb> every time I try to pass "install auto=true priority=critical url=http://my.url.com/seed.file" I get the message "invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<cryosphere> sam113101: /etc/init.d
<ASmath> jpmh: If you want to put all of it in just one, have  to update with the command "grub-update" or "grub2".. normally is automatically..
<sam113101> just want to run xmodmap
<jpmh> ASmath: what do you mean - right now I am running off /dev/sda7
<sam113101> so when my session launches
<jpmh> ASmath: Messages crossed there - I suspect I need to grub-update the one on /dev/sda1 but how do I do that?
<cryosphere> any takers?
<ASmath> jpmh: I am not an expert in ubuntu.. I would like help you, meantime, I do not know. I have one question here too.. Nobody can answer.
<jpmh> ASmath: ty for the try anyway
<_cronus_> ASmath, have you tried apt-get autoremove after you removed ubuntu-desktop?
<alexandros_c> how to remove linux 3.5.0-26 from ubuntu that was installed but  not configured?
<ASmath> The way is listen to Tchaikovsky and try..
<ASmath> _cronus_: Yes...
<ihre> After every reboot I recieve the following error when I try to access it with ssh: "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". How can I fix this ?
<tomasm-> why is it that ffmpeg has moved to the avconv fork, and yet speaks of deprecation? I mean why not just have two tools? avconv is broken. is there a way to get the REAL ffmpeg for ubuntu 12.10?
<ASmath> _cronus_: continue in gnome environment and a lot of useless programs..
<ASmath> actually I liked the ubuntu LL environment.. I like KDE anyway.
<_cronus_> ASmath, maybe grep ' install ' /var/log/dpkg.log will give you a hint on what to remove next
<BlackWeb> I'm running into a problem with a 3TB hard Drive wondering if anyone could help me out, I installed a Brand New Drive, Which First i did "parted -a optimal (Device)"; mklabel gpt; mkpart; start0% End100%; quit; Then mkfs.ext (Device/partition) Which Doing it this way I'm running into Input/Output Error, So I tried creating the filesystem through parted and received a similar error stating Unable to Read SuperBlock or similar to tha
<BlackWeb> t
<BlackWeb> Any Ideas?
<ASmath> _cronus_: Grep?
<Taev> you may want to see if the kernel or the Flavor can support a 3TB drive BlackDex
<_cronus_> ASmath, just an idea...
<Taev> er BlackWeb
<Taev> back in the day i bought a brand new 40gb HD
<Taev> and linux's kernel didnt support it yett
<Taev> didnt matter how i partitioned it
<CrazyEyedMutt> hey anyone know the help room for hexchat?
<CrazyEyedMutt> i have a registered name for xchat, but it didnt seem to register when i openned hexchat
<ASmath> _cronus_: I will try and reboot.. I come back later.. Thank you.
<BlackWeb> Alright ya its weird, I build 2 new systems same specs, 1 is running 12.04 Server, & other 12.04 Standard, & 3TB Hard Drive worked on server but cant get it to work on standard
<CrazyEyedMutt> does windows have terminal support in powershell like linux? and a community that supports freely like ubuntu? i mean willl they help windows users like ubuntu helps?
<Nach0z> urm
<Nach0z> CrazyEyedMutt: terminal ain't really powershell, they're kinda different animals
<CrazyEyedMutt> i owuld have thought ubuntu would help more - hm - this is a strange night - ubuntu is almost always very responsive.  maybe next time
<Nach0z> that being said, if you fire up cygwin or msys or some such, I'm sure you could find people willing to help in the linux channels. apart from that, ask in the windows channel
<Nach0z> ... or no
<Nach0z> nvm :|
<Nanaharu> On my old computer I had made it so that I could dual boot ubuntu and ubuntu. Now that I was able to purchase a second computer for ubuntu, I no longer need the ubuntu partition on my other computer. Does anyone know how to get rid of ubuntu? I'd like to just start over kind of?
<Nanaharu> ***Dual boot windows and ubuntu...
<ciukko> hi
<Jason> how can I get those floodbots that ubuntu's channel uses?
<Nach0z> um
<Nach0z> Nanaharu: which windows
<Nanaharu> windows 7
<Nach0z> alright then, first off
<Nach0z> boot win7, go to disk manager
<Nanaharu> okay~
<ciukko> me pari un disk manager
<Nach0z> right-click the little 100MB partition (windows's SYSTEM partition, it's win7's boot manager)
<Nach0z> set it to active
<jrib> LjL: you have a customer (see Jason)
<Nanaharu> okay~
<Nach0z> reboot, see if GRUB still appears. if not, you're good for step two. I'd start there though
<Jason> jrib: thought it may be ljl
<ciukko> acr
<Jason> jrib: he gave em to me one time before: i lost it :P
<Nanaharu> whats step 2?
<jrib> Jason: I don't know if he's released the source though, but he'd be the first person to talk to
<Jason> jrib: yeah, i've had it before
<Jason> jrib: just lost the code.  i'm sure there have been updates
<ciukko> pizza time
<jrib> Jason: probably sleeping at this time (he's in italy)
<Nach0z> Nanaharu: step two is deleting the ubuntu partition and expanding the windows one, but if you do that before you get step one working, you'll have a brick essentially
<Nanaharu> Oh okay~ so if the grub shows up then that means I'll run into the brick?
<Nach0z> if grub shows up, then you gotta keep trying
<tomasm-> can anyone explain why avconv claims to function as 'ffmpeg', and says ffmpeg is obsolete, when it seems to be a political issue rather than practical issue? ie refusing to package the ffmpeg core and having this seeming (broken) fork replace it
<Nach0z> basically either the win7 boot screen will appear, or grub will
<Nach0z> once you get it so that grub doesn't appear you can just get rid of the ubuntu partition
<twmb> Does anybody here use preseed files ever?
<Nanaharu> Oh okay~ so by making the windows partition active the way that you said, should allow that?
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: In a Wubi install a preseed config is required for the installation to work.
<Nach0z> emphasis on should.
<Nanaharu> Okay~ if it doesn't can I use a program like gparted to do the same thing?
<Nach0z> Nanaharu: if I were you, I'd go ahead and burn either a gparted liveCD, or a supergrub2disk, before doing any of that, if you're worried about messing things up
<Nach0z> gparted might do the same thing too, haven't tried from there recently
<twmb> SonikkuAmerica: I'm trying to use a custom seed file hosted on a website, but every time I try to use my command I get the response "invalid kernel image" or something
<Nanaharu> I've already backed up all my files, and I'm not incredibly worried if everything blows up, it would just be nice if things go smoothely ^.^
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: What kernel are you trying to write for?
<twmb> ubuntu 12.10
<twmb> http://mobilemd.cs.uwec.edu/ncur/mobile.seed
<SonikkuAmerica> !kernel | twmb
<ubottu> twmb: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<stan879nz> hello im having trouble login i have no gui i can login using ctrl +f2 and rdpx has stopped workin
<Nach0z> Nanaharu: then yeah, just fire up disk manager and set the little partition to active
<twmb> 386
<twmb> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386
<Nanaharu> nach0z : awesome~! Thanks~!
<Nach0z> np.
 * Nach0z -> sleep
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: Do  uname -r  in a terminal
<stan879nz> how do i get back my gui?
<lb27> stan879nz: how did you lose it?
<stan879nz> not sure?
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Did you lose it after a reboot?
<stan879nz> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Do you recall needing to reboot for a special reason?
<SonikkuAmerica> (such as an update)
<ciukko> bukkake
<stan879nz> yes i think so
<ciukko> goatse
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: What's the result of  uname -r ?
<ciukko> tupac
<twmb> from using the try without installing,
<ciukko> 2pac
<twmb> 3.5.0-17-generic
<stan879nz> that would have been the only reason
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Were you using a proprietary graphics card driver?
<twmb> SonikkuAmerica: 3.5.0-17-generic (try without installing, don't know if that makes a difference)
<stan879nz> umm im not to sure i have a nvidia 610 gt
<io7g> dD0T
<stan879nz> i tryed to intall drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: It most certainly does... the latest kernel for 12.10 is 3.5.0-23-generic (I think, someone help me out here)
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Well there you go... so it appears whatever drivers you used didn't work.
<stan879nz> is there a way to remove?
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: How did you install the drivers?
<twmb> SonikkuAmerica: Does it make a difference if it's not fully installed? This is the latest ISO from the ubuntu.com/download website, I used UNetBootIn to put it on a flash drive, and I'm using the current "try without installing" option
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: I probably couldn't tell you until you actually installed the thing somewhere
<stan879nz> nvidia site
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Shell script?
<cryosphere> my question - http://pastebin.com/vYWXhxqD
<cryosphere> any takeers
<john_rambo> I am trying to convert a flv video to 3gp with Mobile Media Converter but I am getting this error >>>> http://pastebin.com/j4XGET08
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: At any rate, we'll need to head for a console (terminal)
<Pinkamena_D> if i add something to /etc/rc.local to be run at startup, do i have to put sudo before each line or does it run as root by default?
<patri> test....
<stan879nz> i just foung y i have no rdpx ethernet was unpluged
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: What?
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Is that *found *out?
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the easiest way to do this is to restore the xorg.conf.backup file the shell script made when it installed the driver
<tomasm-> hey who do I complain to about the issue with packages or the lack thereof?
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: so run  ls /etc/X11/  and pastebin the result
<stan879nz> ok so i can get the gui from rdpx but if i use a screen thats plugin to the pc i have no gui
<dannyjoris> I've been trying to set up Ubuntu server on my Mac 10.6.8 using virtualbox, but both th 32 and 64 bit versions failed. linux-generic-lts-quantal errors mostly. I'd love to learn more about setting up Ubuntu servers, but I can't even get it running in virtualbox
<stan879nz> ok ill try and do that paste bin
<dannyjoris> any suggestions?
<SonikkuAmerica> tomasm-: What do you mean, the "issue with packages"?
<stan879nz> ls /etc/X11/ no such file or dir
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Are you sure this is Ubuntu Desktop and not Ubuntu Server?
<tomasm-> SonikkuAmerica, I've been trying to use ffmpeg to convert flac to mp3, but due to some political drama, debian/ubuntu is using 'avconv' which is NOT ffmpeg, but names it that, and refuses to package the actual 'ffmpeg' tool. they're are inconsistent and avconv is broken in my case.
<tomasm-> someone needs to put the core ffmpeg back into the repos
<SonikkuAmerica> tomasm-: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<stan879nz> mmm how can i tell the difference between server and destop?
<lb27> tomasm-: barring everything else, you could still compile ffmpeg for as long as you have a copy
<tomasm-> lb27, I can survive, I just want to make it clear that packaging avconv as ffmpeg is a mistake and I'm not pleased
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Run this:  lsb_release -a
<escott> stan879nz, you can have a system that is server+desktop so "tell the difference" isn't a very well defined question
<lb27> tomasm-: I've seen a prompt about them phasing out ffmpeg for a while, but it appeared to be similar, where are you running into differences? asking because i sometimes use that as well
<stan879nz> Description ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: Oops, I goofed. Here's the command:  cat /etc/motd
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: If there's process information under the "Welcome to Ubuntu!" message it's server.
<tomasm-> lb27, it's only being 'phased out' for political reasons. the ffmpeg package is actively developed and in fact better than avconv.... there was a whole political drama a few years back and debian/ubuntu have sided with avconv, which I find not wise since avconv is broken. specifically in my case, converting flac to mp3, the ID3 track length is way off, ie a 2 minute song says 10 minutes or whatever. just broken and unacceptable for my use (co
<tomasm-> mmercial web app).
<escott> SonikkuAmerica, unless someone changes motd in which case it doesn't tell stan879nz anything
<escott> stan879nz, why does it matter if something is server or desktop, considering they could just install ubuntu-desktop on a server or apache on a desktop
<escott> stan879nz, if you knew why it mattered that would provide a direct answer to your real question which is how to make whatever you are sitting at act the way you want
<escott> !xy | stan879nz
<ubottu> stan879nz: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<SonikkuAmerica> I actually doubt stan879nz is running a server-only, GUI-less infrastructure, given that his GUI died after an update.
<SonikkuAmerica> I probably made the problem into a giant snowball.... :\
<stan879nz> ok
<twmb> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah this preseed stuff definitely isn't working as it used to for me :/
<SonikkuAmerica> twmb: To tell you the truth, I'm not exactly an expert on preseed files. :\
<SonikkuAmerica> stan879nz: We might start with  sudo startx
<stan879nz> ok from what i can see is that there is a problem with my gfx card not showing the gui at all. i have install a driver that has not worked and i cant find it, or remember what it is, i am using rdpx to mask the problem and get a gui is there a way to restore my gfx card driver to default?
<escott> SonikkuAmerica, sudo startx is generally a very bad idea (TM)
<escott> stan879nz, what is rdpx, i'm not familiar with it. does it provide rdp? does it include an x server?
<SonikkuAmerica> escott: Is there a better command? There is  sudo service $SERVICE start
<stan879nz> yes it is a rdp i thing it does provide a xserver
<escott> SonikkuAmerica, the problem with sudo startx is that it starts an interactive graphical shell as root (as opposed to a display manager), and that it does so within the users current home directory and environment
<stan879nz> think*
<escott> stan879nz, so if it provides its own x server it more than likely does so purely in software and would not utilize any graphics cards on your system
<SonikkuAmerica> escott: Oh... so it's better to invoke the DM as a service...?
<escott> SonikkuAmerica, yes. ie sudo service lightdm [or gdm] [re]start
 * SonikkuAmerica nods to escott
<stan879nz> yes thats what i thing  x server is bypassing the gfx card to give me a gui
<stan879nz> on the remote machine
<escott> stan879nz, (a) i dont know why you would do that as you could just install an x server on your client and tunnel X over the network (b) im confused as to why you have a graphics card in what is evidently a headless machine
<escott> stan879nz, one thing that confuses many people about X is that the role of client and server are flipped. The client is the application running on the remote machine, it contacts the server which serves pixels on a display, but the server runs on the local machine
<stan879nz> i put the gfx card i for "just in case but yes it is a headless machine
<escott> stan879nz, so from a unix desktop with a working X gui you can "ssh -X user@remote" and then kick off gui programs by name "xclock" etc and they appear locally
<escott> note that it is -X not -x
<ELS> sup nerds
<escott> stan879nz, if you want a remote session that persists beyond your ssh connection, and that has a full desktop, then you might want to look at something like VNC or FreeNX, both of which do require that an X server be running on the remote headless machine (but it can all be run in a framebuffer if you would like)
<escott> stan879nz, my recommendation would be to remove the graphics card from your headless server (because its headless) and your difficulties should disappear
<stan879nz> will do
<escott> stan879nz, its not as if you expect to be able run a game like QuakeIII on your headless server and stream full rendered screens back across your network to a dumb client
<escott> stan879nz, if you do decide you want the VNC/FreeNX experience then you will want to use a lightweight desktop such as unity-2d or lubuntu. ie something that does not use 3d effects on a desktop
<escott> stan879nz, the driver you probably installed was probably nvidia-current or the like
<escott> stan879nz, so you might want to remove that along with your card
<tucemiux> what is all this talk that ubuntu is going to be closed source? o.O
<escott> tucemiux, signs that you are losing your mind and hearing voices?
<tucemiux> escott, have you heard of Mir ?
<escott> yes
<tucemiux> I've been waiting for Wayland for a long whiles now and was been waiting on a video card that supports wayland, if ubuntu goes Mir then I'll probably stop using ubuntu
<escott> as will i, but that doesnt make it closed source
<tucemiux> you mean 13.04 will be developed like always?
<fermuch> hello
<tucemiux> !hello | fermuch
<tucemiux> !hi
<fermuch> is anyone here using HabitRPG?
<fermuch> i'm seeking for a party :)
<tucemiux> what's HabitRPG ?
<fermuch> https://habitrpg.com/
<escott> tucemiux, you can have a legitimate complaint about the direction ubuntu is headed, but you shouldn't throw FUD like "closed source" around. Mir is GPL licensed as is the majority of the software canonical makes. in any case you should take further conversation about that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fermuch> mcored: what's Mir?
<tucemiux> fermuch, apparently its offtopic and we don't want to spam the channel with offtopic topics
<Nach0z> thought it was a space program at some point
<fermuch> tucemiux: oh, k
<fermuch> then I'll join -offtopic
<veryhappy> hi guys, is there a way to remove *EVERYTHING* except the needed base packages on ubuntu? like back to the deepest roots?
<escott> veryhappy, probably be easier to just reinstall. also you need to define the base. do you mean ubuntu-minimal?
<fermuch> veryhappy: do you mean ubuntu with graphical interface?
<escott> veryhappy, alternately you could ask dpkg for a list of all packages and filter out anything that is not in base and then remove all those
<fermuch> it's way cleaner to reinstall
<veryhappy> escott: no it is not easier, it would take more time... i have a version of gnome 12.04 installed on my notebook and i upgraded from a cd with 11.10 so i first had to upgrade from version 11.10 to 12.04 then install kde and the stuff, but i actually wanna get back to the roots, so yea the minimal stuff that i can get everything removed until i can install kubuntu-minimal or something and then set everything up, i wanna use on this 
<ItsMeLenny> i seem to be running into some sort of memory problem, when i run oberons AOS, when it hits about 150mb it crashes
<veryhappy> arch linux except that i have to set every little piece of arch linux that i don't wanna do on here
<escott> veryhappy, what you want to do sounds strange but filter out "apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal" from your removal list
<veryhappy> escott: it's not strange, arch linux's concept is, only install what you need, so i don't need gnome at all, but i installed it before to try it out... then i didn't want to burn another cd with kubuntu, what the heck sounds strange about that?
<veryhappy> escott: ok, so how do i install ubuntu-minimal now and remove the other stuff?
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, you need the alternative installation cd
<veryhappy> ItsMeLenny: what alternative installation cd?
<ItsMeLenny> the ubuntu alt cd
<xangua> veryhappy: so you want to uninstall gnome and keep kde¿
<veryhappy> ItsMeLenny: ok for you again, i don't wanna burn a new cd right now and i can't neither
<escott> veryhappy, dpkg -l will show what is installed, the apt-cache command will show what to keep
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, install it onto a usb stick
<veryhappy> escott: ok, well is kubuntu- and kde- the same stuff or a little bit different?
<escott> veryhappy, kubuntu is ubuntu-minimal + kubuntu-desktop package which includes all the kde stuff
<veryhappy> ItsMeLenny: even with a live cd install i wouldn't get the minimalistic install that i wanna have
<janderson91z> hey, i need some help. when i fullscreen youtube videos the video just looks stretched instead of maximized. how can i fix that?
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, i didnt say livecd
<ItsMeLenny> i said alternate cd
<veryhappy> ItsMeLenny: ok sorry about that, well i just want a minimalistic ubuntu system with a minimalistic kde-desktop system (i believe it's kde-workspace?)
<veryhappy> and on top of that i set everything else up
<bcbc2> veryhappy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<escott> veryhappy, then you will have to define what you mean by "minimalistic kde-desktop" because there is no such package in ubuntu as far as i am aware
<eN_Joy> repost: my ubuntu box is almost solely as a web server, that being said, port 80 is open, however my ufw.log shows from time to time, access to port 80 is blocked, how so?
<veryhappy> escott: kde-workspace i think
<ItsMeLenny> i think what you're wanting to do is harder than you think, particularly if you're just going to install kde on top of it
<ItsMeLenny> why dont you just install openbox instead
<escott> !find kde-workspace
<ubottu> Found: kde-workspace, kde-workspace-bin, kde-workspace-data, kde-workspace-data-extras, kde-workspace-dbg
<eN_Joy>  e.g., http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589402/
<fermuch> veryhappy: there's kdebase
<escott> !info kde-workspace
<ubottu> kde-workspace (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma Workspace components. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 150 kB
<veryhappy> yea
<escott> that is hardly lightweight and minimalistic
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, you are veryconfused
<veryhappy> good that's what i wanted
<veryhappy> :D veryconfused
<veryhappy> nope i know exactly what i'm doing
<escott> you may be confused but at least you are a happy confused person
<escott> i suppose that is all one can ask for in life
<veryhappy> escott: thanks
<veryhappy> yea
<veryhappy> guess so
<fermuch> veryhappy: be aware. You can destroy your system if you don't do things right
<ItsMeLenny> anyway, back to me :P
<veryhappy> fermuch: all that can happen is i have to reinstall that
<veryhappy> but i think i'm gonna use ItsMeLenny's tip and install ubuntu's minimal cd on a usb stick
<fermuch> veryhappy: if you uninstall Xorg and all its dependencies you will have a pretty terminal
<veryhappy> fermuch: i don't need a terminal i just wanted at the beginning a minimal system that i can set later up with all the stuff i only want
<veryhappy> fermuch: got my idea?
<fermuch> veryhappy: oh, so you want a more custom ubuntu?
<veryhappy> fermuch: right man
<veryhappy> fermuch: you finally got it
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, its not ubuntu minimal, its ubuntu alternate, and theres an option to install minimal
<fermuch> veryhappy: then you should try http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<OerHeks> more custom  will be the answer of <bcbc2> veryhappy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fermuch> I used to have that installed on my netbook
<veryhappy> what's the difference on there?
<ItsMeLenny> i have !# on my notebook
<OerHeks> alternate cd is discontinued, afaik
<fermuch> OerHeks: ++
<fermuch> ItsMeLenny: !# is debian based, right?
<veryhappy> OerHeks got me right, i can use your link that's also what i wanted to do so i can decide what i want to do, besides i have more than just one notebook i also have 2 pc's that should be enough
<veryhappy> what's !#?
<fermuch> veryhappy: http://crunchbang.org/
<ItsMeLenny> fermuch, yeah
<veryhappy> ah got it
<OerHeks> veryhappy, you might even want to take a server iso and build on top of that.
<ItsMeLenny> unfortunately, because its hard to get it to have the same packages as my desktop, i like them to match
<veryhappy> what's great about crunchbang?
<ItsMeLenny> its just lightweight
<fermuch> ItsMeLenny: I only use debian on my server, because its the packages are too old. Are you using unstable or something?
<luck> anyone know how to get eBooks via irc?
<veryhappy> OerHeks: that's a nice idea but that system is gonna be used as a programming system
<fermuch> luck: what do you mean by getting ebooks via IRC? o.O
<ItsMeLenny> fermuch, it doesnt have the latest pygame, thats basically my only complaint
<veryhappy> OerHeks: should i already go with version 12.10?
<ItsMeLenny> and no one would explain how i could update it
<fermuch> ItsMeLenny: I know that feel
<veryhappy> of ubuntu?
<luck> fermuch: like for download...
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, go with whichever version that makes you happy, im on 12.04 coz its an LTS release
<fermuch> luck: but you know IRC is just for talking, right?
<veryhappy> ah ok
<veryhappy> and what's great about crunchbang?
<holstein> luck: someone in an appropriate channel could link some for you or share
<OerHeks> sure, 12.10 runs fine. i am on Kubuntu btw
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, !# is lightweight
<luck> fermuch: I do know that
<luck> holstein: that is what i want
<fermuch> veryhappy: the great point about crunchbang is its lightweight
<veryhappy> ItsMeLenny: arch linux is so
<fermuch> luck: and how do you want to get ebooks? With a bot?
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, !# is based on debian and i prefer debian based distros
<holstein> !ot | luck try here, or a channel where folks talk about ebooks..
<ubottu> luck try here, or a channel where folks talk about ebooks..: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luck> fermuch: I don't know
<OerHeks> luck , http://ubuntu-manual.org/  and http://fullcirclemagazine.org/ is a good start
<veryhappy> so crunchbang is the arch linux that's debian based?
<ItsMeLenny> no
<ItsMeLenny> its got nothing to do with arch
<fermuch> archlinux is a different distro
<ItsMeLenny> its a lightweight distro based on debian
<luck> OerHeks: thanks buddy
<veryhappy> nope ItsMeLenny you got me wrong
<xangua> veryhappy: ItsMeLenny and is not supported here
<ItsMeLenny> xangua, pardon?
<veryhappy> xangua: did you write something different than just this stupid comment? then shut it
<holstein> ItsMeLenny: crunchbang is OT here.. they have a channel though..
<ItsMeLenny> i know, i wasnt talking about it
<luck> anyone ? who has ubuntu-sever experience??
<ItsMeLenny> holstein, i'm here asking why AOS oberon crashes when it hits 150mb, and asking how i can dedicate more ram to it
<fermuch> whats wrong with a little of off-topic chat when no one is asking questions, xangua ?
<holstein> luck: the users in #ubuntu-server would.. do you have a question about ubuntu server?
<veryhappy> i just mean arch linux's concept is to let you install what you want to install and installs just a minimal system that you have to setup for yourself, and i mean is crunchbang like that except that it's debian based?
<holstein> ItsMeLenny: hopefully one of the volunteers can help you with that
<veryhappy> ItsMeLenny: i just mean arch linux's concept is to let you install what you want to install and installs just a minimal system that you have to setup for yourself, and i mean is crunchbang like that except that it's debian based?
<holstein> veryhappy: try and help us maintain the /topic
<lxle> up for beta testing if anyone is interested, www.lxle.net
<fermuch> veryhappy: archlinux is way more than that. ArchLinux introduces a different package manager, which is IMO their war-horse
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, no, its just designed to be lightweight, each distro has its own philosophy, each distro usually provides a minimal version as well
<avi44t> Hey folks can i run android sdk on ubuntu!
<fermuch> avi44t: yes, you should download the SDK from android.com
<holstein> avi44t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<veryhappy> holstein: that was just a little question... nothing more, but thanks that i might not ask one silly question about something else
<ItsMeLenny> is there a terminal command which allows me to dedicate a selected amount of ram to a program?
<fermuch> ItsMeLenny: AFAIK no
<veryhappy> ok guys, thanks for all the impressions so, i'm gonna get off before they tell me once a gain i might not speak about horses in hear or something else, that would REALLY be off-topic so, thanks for the tips with ubuntu-minimal and crunchbang, take care @ all the sane people in here...
<veryhappy> ok guys, thanks for all the impressions so, i'm gonna get off before they tell me once a gain i might not speak about horses in hear or something else, that would REALLY be off-topic so, thanks for the tips with ubuntu-minimal and crunchbang, take care @ all the sane people in here...
<FloodBot1> veryhappy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ItsMeLenny> veryhappy, i think you will find that trying to build from a minimal base is harder than you think, you end up getting the minimal installed, then a DE, then nothing else runs
<X-warrior> does anybody have any idea how to search something about this problem: https://www.dropbox.com/s/97iwvu2x1j38kfv/2013-03-09%2022.40.57.jpg It seems to happens when writing to a ext4 disk
<fermuch> X-warrior: what does fsck says?
<barata> hello
<alkaliv2> Hi everyone, can someone help me look into bug #1097946? I was attempting to create a crash report and when I try to submit it to the webpage it says 'Page Not Found'
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1097946 could not be found
<X-warrior> fermuch, it is my os disk, so I need to boot with live cd to check it right?
<fermuch> X-warrior: yes, you should
<fermuch> X-warrior: but be cautious
<fermuch> that happened to me some time before
<fermuch> make a quick backup of your important data before you do anything
<SilvereX> Is anybody able to help me update my graphics drivers?
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, What version of Ubuntu are running and what type of graphics card is it?
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Ubuntu 12.04, AMD Radeon HD 4850. My problem is a bit more than simply updating them
<X-warrior> fermuch, the strange thing is, I was running ubuntu 11.04 and then formated to ubuntu 12.10, and on both the same problem is happening. let me create a bootable pendrive
<fermuch> X-warrior: then your disk maybe is broken
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, I'll bite, what issue are you having exactly?
<X-warrior> is it possible to be the ntfs one?
<fermuch> X-warrior: what do you mean by that?
<X-warrior> I have 2 disks on it, one for data (ntfs 2tb) and one for os...
<X-warrior> so I'm just trying to think which one is broken
<fermuch> X-warrior: is the ntfs mounted at boot time?
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Okay, so I've been having trouble with a couple of games. I can't run source games on steam (I get that RGB encode error message thing) and when playing Heroes of Newerth, I can't see the ground texture. I've heard that updating to the 13.1 drivers fix these issues. I downloaded it, removed my current drivers, then tried to generate a distribution-specific package. But when it finishes generating, after I click finish, it
<SilvereX> says there was an error and removes it. I can install it using the general installer, but then when I restart my system, the driver is gone and it boots to the command line
<luck> hello my friends, how to get into cdrom using terminal?
<holstein> luck: try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mount-drive-from-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<efuse> is there some hack or whatever to get unity at the bottom of the screen on 12.10?
<efuse> i want unity, but I want it at the bottom, where it belongs
<X-warrior> fermuch, it is on fstab... but that problem doesn't happen at boot... seems to happen when I'm doing some write operations... like downloading torrents
<fermuch> efuse: AFAIK no, but you can use something else
<efuse> I like Unity.
<efuse> I just don't want it on the left side of the screen
<efuse> no one has made some hack to move it? I find that hard to believe.
<fermuch> X-warrior: then what does dmesg says?
<holstein> efuse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<holstein> efuse: http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<efuse> holestien: doesn't work o 12.10, complains about the directory not existing
<efuse> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<fermuch> efuse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<holstein> efuse: you can type "hol" and use tab to autocomplete my nick (and others)..
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Ok before I get into my advice I wanted to say that if my advice isn't on par that # radeon and # radeonhd are the two official ATI driver support channels.  They may have better advice than me, but let me give it a go
<efuse> holstein: I am aware
<holstein> efuse: i would purge that ppa then
<efuse> good idea, but that doesn't get me a proper unity launcher.
<fermuch> efuse: «As of 12.04 you can not move the launcher, and there’s no official support for that.This is by design, and so far, there are no Canonical plans to change that.»
<efuse> i don't care about cannoical's bad design. i just want a fix.
<fermuch> efuse: then write it
<holstein> efuse: http://www.linuxine.com/story/ubuntu-1210-move-dock-bottom suggests using another launcher.. i do too
<efuse> not interested in investing that kind of time. has someone else done the work for me?
<efuse> i don't want another launcher. i was very specific in my requets.
<efuse> *request.
<holstein> efuse: your request has an answer.. its not moveable in 12.10
<efuse> why the fuck not?
<fermuch> efuse: we are not here to fix a launcher for you
<OerHeks> unity is hardcoded so good luck finding a solution
<fermuch> efuse: if you dont want to invest your time fixing that, hire a developer for you
<efuse> i don't get that, what is so bad about choice? i thought that was the whole idea behind linux?
<holstein> efuse: watch the language please.. the volunteers here do not maintain unity
<efuse> why can't I choose to have the launcher wherever I want?
<fermuch> efuse: then choice another launcher
<efuse> choice is a toggle to move the launcher.
<holstein> efuse: we are talking about unity. not linux.. you can choose another launcher or DE.. or look at the code
<efuse> choice is a toggle to move the launcher.
<efuse> requesting one now.
<efuse> this is a blocking bug.
<holstein> !wishlise
<holstein> !wishlist
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, I can see you're trying to keep it clean by creating a .deb file which is good if it was a perfect system.  I would say that with the drivers completely removed and back to the stock ATI driver that you use the driver directly from the website compiled against your kernel
<OerHeks> or brainstorm
<holstein> efuse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist
<fermuch> that is not a blocking bug. Change to another launcher if you don't like the way Unity works
<efuse> It is a blocker. I like the way Unity works, quite a bit. I just don't want it on the side of my screen.
<holstein> efuse: its not a bug at all.. its just not part of the design..
<fermuch> that's not even a bug. That's a design problem
<efuse> it's a blocker.
<h00k> efuse: consider something like Docky, the launcher just simply doesn't do that
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, it's a .run file so you'll have to "sh" it from the command line but I can link you to a guide if you want to try it
<holstein> efuse: this is the support channel.. feel free and file a bug or wishlist
<efuse> does docky give me the super-cool unity search thingy?
<fermuch> no
<efuse> well, that won't work.
<h00k> efuse: there may be a plugin or something, I don't know.
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Yeah, that'd be great
<efuse> i want that search thing and the launcher at the bottom. I don't understand how this is unreasonable.
<efuse> why does cannocial want to force a left sided launcher down my throat?
<sean__> does any one know how to go about a netboot on a ppc G4 or what version of ubutnu/worhs best with this system?Linux
<OerHeks> efuse lolz canonical does not.
<holstein> efuse: the code is open, and its not unreasonable at all.. this is just not the place for you to complain.. its the support channel
<fermuch> efuse: it is not unreasonable. It is just not thinked that way
<sean__> */Linux works best?
<h00k> efuse: we can't answer that question, you are free to try a different desktop environment, or another launcher.
<efuse> i am not done.
<h00k> efuse: Do you have any other support questions we can help you with?
<efuse> i want someone to either write a fix or link me to one.
<holstein> !ot | efuse
<ubottu> efuse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<efuse> i will not rest until justice is delivered
<fermuch> efuse: then hire a developer
<X-warrior`> fermuch, ops, my connection droped sorry
<holstein> efuse: you file a bug.. its not a justice issue.. this is a channel of volunteers for support of current software
<X-warrior`> I can't see because system halt and then I reboot and if I check dmesg.0 or others it seems the messages are gone... so I took a picture of it...
<fermuch> X-warrior`: what does dmesg says?
<X-warrior`> by halt I mean it is stucked
<efuse> i will file a bug rpeort
<efuse> while I do that, I want a workaround to get the dock at the bottom
<fermuch> X-warrior`: then the problem is with your OS-disk
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, also I'm pretty sure you should be using the legacy drivers per this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-12-10-quantal-fglrx-legacy-12-6-unsupported-wh
<holstein> efuse: there is not one.. but the code is available to you, or anyone you would like to get to help you with it.. just take it to another channel please, as its not a support topic
<TaMpeReN> guys i installed xmind
<efuse> this is a support topic
<h00k> efuse: you can check the forums, as well
<efuse> ubuntu is unuable to me
<TaMpeReN> andi wanna  uninstall it
<efuse> i need a fix.
<h00k> !forums | efuse
<ubottu> efuse: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<efuse> i don't need the url of the fourms.
<fermuch> X-warrior`: are you here?
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: I'm think that's the one I'm currently using, but I can't play source games or see the ground texture in HoN
<X-warrior`> yes I'm trying to find some image of regular ubuntu since my pendrive is with ubuntu server
<fermuch> X-warrior`: do a backup as fast as you can, before you do anything else
<holstein> efuse: i dont think any of the volunteers are interested in providing you a fix.. nor is anything broken.. its just a preference, that you are welcome to have, but not going to resolve here
<efuse> it's oppression
<X-warrior`> the system is brand new, just some config on it... nothing on os disk that I can't lost
<efuse> it's a corporation trying to force something down my throat
<fermuch> X-warrior`: thats a pretty weird error, and it destroyed all my disk
<holstein> efuse: its a bar.. and please take it to the OT channel.. thanks
<efuse> it's evil and runs opposed to common interests
<fermuch> X-warrior`: and what about the ntfs one?
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, 32 or 64 bit?
<fermuch> X-warrior`: try to start the system without the ntfs disk
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: 32-bit
<fermuch> that will say if the problem is with the ntfs disk or the OS disk
<alkaliv2> go ahead and start the driver DL http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<fermuch> i gotta go
<fermuch> see ya
<h00k> efuse: then pick a different distro, but this isn't the place, so please stop.
<fermuch> X-warrior`: good luck and do a god-send fsck!
<efuse> but I want unity
<efuse> and the unity search thing
<efuse> i just want it at the bottom of my screen
<efuse> is that seriously too much to ask?
<FloodBot1> efuse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<efuse> for devs to not deliberatly try to break tweaks that make Ubuntu more usable?
<sean__> any one know what version of ubuntu would work best with a ppc ubuntu machine or if there is a better suited channel  for my query?
<holstein> sean__: unfortunatley, PPC is quite end-of-life.. have you tried just downloading an image?
<h00k> efuse: we've given you options on what you can do, or check the forums, or a different launcher. that's as far as it goes.
<efuse> i still have not been given a fix
<OerHeks> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lxle> i was wondering if that was still available
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, sorry about the delay, I can't find a single guide that doesn't make you turn the driver into a .deb
<sean__> hokstein: I am running the newest version of lubuntu but most things run slower than the original osx 9.
<Konata> Is ubuntu 10.04 still support
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, did you follow this method when you did it? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<OerHeks> Konata yes
<sean__> holstein: I am running the newest version of lubuntu but most things run slower than the original osx 9.
<holstein> sean__: its too bad, but that might be as good as it gets.. did you try 10.04?
<Konata> Thank god
<Konata> because i hate 12.04 with undying passion
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Konata> > April 2013
<holstein> Konata: if you are missing gnome2, try xubuntu.. xfce is quite similar in look/feel
<Konata> is there any other release that doesnt have the annoying taskbar thing
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Konata> Oh man
<Konata> Y'all are awesome
<h00k> !helpersnack
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sean__> holstein: I think I will try that next I dont realy use this machine for much but suport for old Osx versions is very very limited.
<OerHeks> Or give KDE a try :-)
<holstein> sean__: i run headless xless on my ppc hardware
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: I didn't use that method. I'll purge fglrx and try it
<lxle> i'm an lxde user myself
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, let me know what happens
<sean__> holstien
<sean__> holstein: I may try that.
<nahata> what application do i select to open "apturl" when trying to install flash on my ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<OoTLink> ello
<Rokkross> Hi.
<holstein> nahata: this might still be current http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-install-flash-player-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<holstein> nahata: you wont get the latest flash
<OoTLink> I'm thinking of building a really cheap machine that will, because of the budget, probably run ubuntu
<nahata> holstein: oh
<OoTLink> if I'm going to do that it means either celeron or low end amd
<OoTLink> any low end motherboards that work best or I should avoid? XD
<jose106> anyone know why my wifi disconnects from the router when I unplug my laptop?
<ttoti> 0oTLink: How cheap?
<OoTLink> $200 all inclusive XD
<OoTLink> maaaybe $250
<jose106> it stays connected if the power is not pulgged in
<ttoti> Jesus, do you have any parts yet?
<ttoti> jose: Could be a setting that disables the wifi on battery
<OoTLink> no :)
<nahata> apparently i have 11.2 and i need 11.3, is there a package i need to click on that will try to update my already-installed flash?
<OoTLink> it's doable!
<OoTLink> but it aint pretty lol
<jose106> it might be, how do I change that
<OoTLink> I mean the budget will have to be 250 to keep myself sane though
<h00k> !oy
<h00k> ah
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkaliv2> jose106, can you manually turn it back on after it is unplugged?
<ttoti> jose106, read this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1624956.html
<jose106> alkaliv2, there is a switch on the side but I keep it on
<MysticalBurrito[> Hi.
<MysticalBurrito[> I'm trying to share an internet connection between my ubuntu laptop and my other laptop running windows XP via Ethernet cable, how do I go about doing this?
<h00k> MysticalBurrito[: you'll need a crossover cable if it's plugged directly in
<jose106> ttoti, I{ll check it out
<MysticalBurrito[> I will?
<h00k> !ics | MysticalBurrito[
<ubottu> MysticalBurrito[: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nahata> so then is the issue that i can't upgrade from 11.2 to 11.3 flash because i'm on ubuntu 10.04?
<nahata> so i can't do my LiveMocha french app :(
<holstein> nahata: chrome has current flash
<nahata> oh, i think it's just they don't go above 11.2 at all for Linux
<h00k> MysticalBurrito[: either a crossover cable, or each to a switch, yes
<nahata> holstein: oh hmm... it's just so laggy
<nahata> i don't like chrome but i guess i can use it for my LiveMocha
<holstein> nahata: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and you can decide what you want to do.. we cant support flash
<nahata> holstein: ok
<nahata> i'm just gonna get chrome anyway if it will work
<ikhider> Hello, I want to install a seamonkey PPA, can anyone here show me how?
<h00k> ikhider: There should be the name of the PPA on Launchpad, did you find that?
<Capprentice> h00k,  http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2467379
<ikhider> h00k, I have this: https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+ppa-packages
<h00k> 23:25 <              ikhider > h00k, I have this: https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+ppa-packages
<h00k> 23:25 ::: part/#ubuntu oddie (~free@103.1.187.141) ()
<h00k> bah
<h00k> apologies, my chromebook is sensitive
<h00k> ikhider: look at that link, see reply 8 and 10 :)
<h00k> ikhider: the link Capprentice had sent
<ikhider> h00k, I looked it up but get errors
<h00k> ikhider: what errors?
<Capprentice> read the second page. There is how u can get the latest seamonkey
<ikhider> Capprentice, Can you give me a link to the second page?
<android> hey guys, using ubuntu 12.10 with dual monitors, and they're both on a different gamma setting. i can use xgamma to change the gamma of both, is there a way i can change the gamma of just one?
<Konata> How can I download 10.04
<Capprentice> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2467379&start=15
<Capprentice> Konata,  hey why do u want to download ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Konata> because anything with gnome3 by default would be better off in a grave
<ikhider> Capprentice, http://pastebin.com/YFdXYdUA
<Capprentice> then download Pear OS
<nahata> holstein: thanks, the flash works on chrome!
<Capprentice> ikhider,  what version of Ubuntu u r using ?
<ikhider> Capprentice, I just installed today
<mdh> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ikhider> Whatever was on the official website
<xangua> ikhider: you did realize that there was no ppa repository for quantal in the lin you provided¿
<Capprentice> oh. Then u cant get the latest Seamonkey I guess. U can check here - http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=seamonkey download the 11.04 version. It will work, but not recomended way of getting seamonkey.
<ikhider> Capprentice, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:joe-nationnet/seamonkey-beta
<ikhider> That was what I put in the cl
<Capprentice> I do not use seamonkey now. Yes that is the PPA u need to add.
<MysticalBurrito[> for some reason when I activate the hotspot mode for my Wifi it dosn't stay connected, is there a way to fix this?
<ikhider> Capprentice, Yeah, I don't know how to add a ppa
<ikhider> Or I borked it last time I tried
<ikhider> But I am using the binary you linked me too
<ikhider> Mebbe that'll do the trick
<ikhider> I just need to grab some e-mails I had stored away
<android> how can i set this command to execute at startup: xgamma -display :0
<android> err buffer malfunction, i mean: xrandr --output DVI-I-3 --gamma 0.85:0.85:0.85
<android> can I just add it to Startup Applications as the "Command"?
<Capprentice> ikhider,  why u dont use chatzilla and simple mail addon on plain firefox ? what extra seemonkey gives u ? to add a ppa - sudo add-apt-repository ppa_name
<Capprentice> then sudo apt-get update
<Capprentice> write these on a terminal (colsole)
<dr_willis> android:  yes. or just make a script that launches it and add it to your  ~/.config/autostart directory
<android> thanks dr_willis
<android> lol
<diverdude> To disable the touchpad on  my lenovo w520 i write the command: synclient TouchpadOff=1 in the command line. however i have to write it an arbitrary number of times before it takes effect. sometimes 3 times sometimes 20 times. why dont it just work the first time always?
<leandro> i have a problem with compiz emerald, it's the windows' frames, when i go to the top right edge with the mouse i cannot click on the 'X' to close the window because it is not fully maximized, i've tried using different themes and other things, does anyone know what can i do?
<ghost_> how every
<dr_willis> leandro:  emerald is basicaqlly a dead project.. its really time to move on
<dr_willis> leandro:  that said. id try some other themes for emerald. you may get lucky.
<dr_willis> or try making your own theme
<coffee> hey
<coffee> can some one help me
<dr_willis> state the problem coffee
<leandro> dr_willis: it's a behavior problem more than a theme problem
<leandro> dr_willis: the only effect i want is the wobbly windows
<ZeloZelos> step right up, step on down get your support in #ubuntu right now, just ask away folks ask away. no need to ask to ask
<dr_willis> leandro:  you dont need emerald for that/.
<dr_willis> leandro:  and thats one of the most annoying 'eyecandy' effects of compiz. ;)
<|nv|s|b|e> its also prolly in compiz settings, from experience make sure (move windows and resize windows is enabled and also window decorations is checked
<dr_willis> made the wife puke
<leandro> i dont?, thank u, im new using linux, hahah i like it!, what do u recommend for me to use then?
<manman> i got an error trying to install ubuntu
<manman> error executing commands how do i fix this
<|nv|s|b|e> i use emerald all the time, its just a matter of patients and settings in compiz itself
<DM11> what error
<leandro> dr_willis: i dont?, thank u, im new using linux, hahah i like it!, what do u recommend for me to use then?
<dr_willis> leandro:  if you are new to linux.. then i suggest forgetting emerald ever existed
<ghost_> i tried to install lubuntu on a old box and it wont install how can i in sall it
<|nv|s|b|e> sheesh
<ZeloZelos> leandro, are you having a issue with displaying windows n such?
<michael87> so I'm back from windows 7. I want to make an aeroglass theme with ubuntu. I know most of the tricks and have something simulaur to aeroglass with ubuntu 12.04 and have learned how to get rid of most of the anoyying orangeness of ubuntu. Now one last thing. What do I have to do to change the window themes color? I tried hard to find a custom theme for ubuntu but all they do is change the buttons really. And they are all either grey or brow
<michael87> n. I want more options with ubuntu. please help
<dr_willis> leandro:  you can enable the wobbly windows with the normal Unity desktop and the 'ccsm' tool
<manman> its long and i cant copy and past but it has >>retval=1 >>stderr+ >>stdout=resize2fs1.40.6
<dr_willis> !ccsm > leandro
<ubottu> leandro, please see my private message
<h00k> ghost_: why will it 'not install'
<ghost_> hook i dont no
<manman> who can help me
<leandro> the display looks alright the thing is when i go right to the top right of the screen with my mouse
<DM11> what error manman
<leandro> and i click
<leandro> windows should close
<leandro> but, since they aren't fully maximized due to an error
<dr_willis> manman:  use a camera and take a picture of the screen/error and paste it to some site.
<leandro> they don't
<manman> i cant really type it out
<manman> but it is
<manman> error executing command
<DM11> need more info than that  sorry
<h00k> !verify | manman you can verify your install media to make sure it's not corrupt
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Okay, so I went and got some food then tried that tutorial, but the part that stumps me is the part that always has. I run the command it tells me to which opens the driver installer window. I choose to generate a distribution-specific package, it generates, tells me there was an error and then removes itself.
<ubottu> manman you can verify your install media to make sure it's not corrupt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<michael87>  brb
<h00k> !details | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Can you pastebin me the output of the failure?
<DM11> what command are you trying to execute
<blazcab> hello every one, i have connect an additional monitor to mi laptop... well... when put a video in full screen  in it and i try to find an aplication in the laptop, the additional screen with a maximiced video come resized, someone used two monitors and have this issue?
<ZeloZelos> leandro, are you using compiz for that action?
<blazcab> I forget said that i use gnome3
<manman> dm11
<leandro> zelozelos: yes i am
<manman> this is my error
<manman> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/39355071.png/
<leandro> zelozelos: that's the only bug i have, then everything works just fine
<dr_willis> blazcab:  byvideo in full screen..  you mean a Flash video from a web site?
<ZeloZelos> leandro, have you tried running a terminal and sudo compiz --replace? sometimes that helps fix things, sometimes it can make em worse, if it does just close the terminal
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: It says "There were errors duringi nstallation. Details can be found in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log The fglrx-install.log file shows: http://pastebin.com/x5bMWyzR
<manman> can some one help me with my error?
<leandro> yes, i have tried that, also i  have installed emerald and replaced the command in 'window decorations'
<blazcab> dr_willis: in totem or video player
<leandro> (in compiz)
<DM11> looks like you are tryimg  to setup a partition for installation
<leandro> do u understand what my problem is right?, maybe i haven't explained myself correctly..
<DM11> windows is utilizing the media and blocking you
<ZeloZelos> leandro, no i get it, at least one of the compiz options are not working right?
<DM11> try installing putnof the windows environment
<manman> dm11
<ZeloZelos> have you done sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz-extras
<michael87> ok back
<michael87> so I'm back from windows 7. I want to make an aeroglass theme with ubuntu. I know most of the tricks and have something simulaur to aeroglass with ubuntu 12.04 and have learned how to get rid of most of the anoyying orangeness of ubuntu. Now one last thing. What do I have to do to change the window themes color? I tried hard to find a custom theme for ubuntu but all they do is change the buttons really. And they are all either grey or brow
<michael87> n. I want more options with ubuntu. please help
<FloodBot1> michael87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DM11> like restarting and booting into ubuntu installation
<manman> dm11 think you can help me out?
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, try sudo apt-get install dh-modaliases then attempt the rebuild
<leandro> yeah it's just that, i can't close windows like that, i have to 'search' or 'go slowly' to the 'X' in the windows in order to close em
<leandro> i've tried all the window options and like 10 emerald themes, but they all have the same problem, (yet the windows appear to be fully 'maximized')
<ZeloZelos> leandro, actually, after the update type sudo apt-get install compiz (then hit the tab key, twice if needed to see the other options
<ZeloZelos> leandro, did you have unity on this install as well?
<ZeloZelos> or gnome?
<blazcab> dr_willis: do you know how to blocked the view full screen in video player
<manman> lookin for some help any one out there
<dr_willis> leandro:  if all you want  is the wobbly windows effect.. theres no reason to be using emerald.
<diverdude> To disable the touchpad on  my lenovo w520 i write the command: synclient TouchpadOff=1 in the command line. however i have to write it an arbitrary number of times before it takes effect. sometimes 3 times sometimes 20 times. why dont it just work the first time always?
<dr_willis> blazcab:  ive never seen that issue in any video players here - other then flash videos when fullscreened.
<dr_willis> blazcab:  i tend to use VLC as my main media player
<knoppies> Im having issues with tftpd (Im trying to PXE boot). I keep getting Error 2 access violation
<blazcab> VLC.... fine... I didn't have this idea... i try it...
<dr_willis> blazcab:  i use a dual monitor setup all the time with my Nvidia Cards. using the Twinview option.
<dr_willis> Only flash gives me that annoyance.. and its fixable.
<dr_willis> in flash at least. ;P
<michael87> I'm using wubi to experiment with ubuntu before I finally make the leap from windows 7. But I want to know how to change the grey window theme on ubuntu or should I look else where like kde. kde was alot easier to theme its just that I like unity's bar alot
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
 * mladoux dances with joy
<mladoux> new job FTW
<dr_willis> michael87:  theres a few extra packagtes you can install. then theres some themes i use from various ppas -  lets see if i can find a beginners guide for doing it..
<dr_willis> michael87:  may be a guide here -> http://www.webupd8.org/search/label/eyecandy?max-results=10
<dr_willis> or you can look at the purty themes. ;)
<blazcab> thnks dr_willis... now i can't try it... but when i can i'll tell you...
<dr_willis> michael87:  seems you need to install -->   sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions
<dr_willis> michael87:  then use the gnome-tweak-tool or other tweaker tools to select the theme you want to use.
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: The package generation didn't fail, and I'm able to move onto the next step! I'll let you know if all the rest works
<X-warrior`> I'm in a live cd, dropped with ctrl+f1 to a shell, runned fdisk -l, and then fsck /dev/sdb it say device busy, so I tried umount /dev/sdb it says that is not mounted... but fsck say it is busy... ideas?
<dr_willis>  set the new theme via GNOME Tweak Tool > Theme > Shell theme
<leptone> to run something its "./PATH/"  right?
<dr_willis> leptone:  ./ would be starting where you are at.. its a relative path
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Awesome! Hopefully this is a step towards fixing this for good
<dr_willis>  /foo/bar/ is a full absolute path..    ./foo/bar/ is a relative path
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Hm, I am unable to execute sudo aticonfig --initial
<leptone> dr_willis, sry? dont follow. want to run bin/64/bitcoin-qt
<X-warrior`> is fsck as /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1, it seems to goes thru using /dev/sdb1
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, check post numbers 22 and 23 and see if that fixes it https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=22855.20
<knoppies> Im trying to install xubuntu using PXE, I keep getting tftp Access Violation.
<michael87> dr_willis, I appreciate linking me but again these are all grey windowwed. I want to color the windows themselves. and then use metacity opacity to make it transparent and compiz to make the glass effect
<sam113101> I NEED HELP
<knoppies> sam113101, what do you need?
<dr_willis> michael87:  with themes in ubuntu/gnome/unity you can mix and match differnt parts from differnt themes.. to get stuff looking about how you want. You dont have custome controll over a lot of the little things
<sam113101> I'm trying to launch xmodmap when my session starts, but it doesn't work
<sam113101> I have to do it manually
<dr_willis> leptone:  so cd to the directory wher eits at and ise  ./bitcoin-qt
<michael87> dr_willis, I was able to do this when I let kde manage unity. But it kinda went out of wack after that lol
<dr_willis> michael87:  KDE is radically differnt then gnome/unity
<dr_willis> I dont see how you let kde manage 'unity'
<sam113101> why is it so hard
<michael87> dr_willis, I installed unity while in linux mint and then kde. I believe the same could be done in ubuntu if you activate kubuntu in the backports or something
<sam113101> does it get overridden or does it ever launch?
<dr_willis> michael87:  sounds like a frankenstein design to me.
<dr_willis> sam113101:  you can auto start stuff at login from the .config/autostart directory
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: sudo dpkg -i *.deb executes, but sudo apt-get -f install doesn't upgrade, install, remove, or not upgrade anything, and sudo aticonfig --inital still doesn't work
<SilvereX> it says command not found
<michael87> dr_willis, lol thats what I thought I had with linux. The power to make my pc what I want it to be but with stability as well. I love eyecandy
<michael87> dr_willis, guilty obsession as a digital artist as well
<dr_willis> comes to a point where you stop organizeing the pencils on your desk.. and  do some real work.
<sam113101> dr_willis: that's what I'm using
<sam113101> btw, is it better to use ~ or $HOME with those kinds of things?
<knoppies> Im with dr_willis on that one. It all started with the eyecandy though. I love compiz though, even without the eycandy.
<dr_willis> sam113101:  what are you having it do exactly?
<sam113101> xmodmap ~/.xmodmap
<dr_willis> sam113101:  i find it best to use the FULL path
<knoppies> sam113101, often $HOME, but only if you know $HOME exists at the time.
<dr_willis> xmodemap /home/yourusername/.whatever
<sam113101> I tried it too
<sam113101> doesn't work
<dr_willis> and what is your xmodemap command supposed to be doing?
<DM11> ever consider cinnamon desktop environment
<sam113101> swap keys? lol
<dr_willis> DM11:  not really supported here. ;) so nope.. never considered it..
<dr_willis> swap what keys?
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, output for aticonfig --initial doesn't say anything like /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<sam113101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601125/
<dr_willis> Hmm this guide mentions /etc/bash.bashrc
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Just says "sudo: aticonfig: command not found"
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54157/how-do-i-set-xmodmap-on-login
<michael87> dr_willis, in either case I find unity far more stable then kde and user friendly as far as the unity bar is concerned. Personalization is a pain in the butt on here. And I've spent months researching tryying to theme it up and make it more pleasing to the eye with very little success. making me more and more angry with ubuntu but bumbed out becuase I want to support open source. tryying really hard to like ubuntu becuase I admire the unit
<michael87> y toolbar. But I want the windows to look just as nice as the bar itself and hopefully someday as translucent.
<michael87> dr_willis, but until then I am tryying to find ones that are simular to 7 for windows borders at least for decorations. But all the good ones are outdated and don't support the new gnome shell. and all the ones that do essentually look the same to me
<dr_willis> michael87:  i tend to use the defaults.. since my main hobby is helping on irc.. so i need to know what most people are using. I  find i spend a great deal of time helping FIX/Undo their customizations.
<dr_willis> Im glad i havent seen anyone ask about that dangerous macbuntu-script in the last month. ;)
<sam113101> is the xinitrc file used, though? I thought it was only used when you didn't have a DM
<dr_willis> sam113101:  im not sure any more these days. I thought it got replaced by .Xsession
<dr_willis> sam113101:  you could  try altering that /etc/bash.bashrc  file.  but that seems a little odd.
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Give this one a shot.  It might not have placed your aticonfig file properly.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494597 post #3
<dr_willis> sam113101:  its also possible you need to make a script for running the xmodemap command that waits about 10 sec. for the desktop to get fully loaded/ready.. seen that happen at times with other startup items.
<michael87> dr_willis, well again that is a bummer. I saw linux as a world where I can have an os that would be even more intuitive and fun then 7. ubuntu holds so much promise to be this. I love the music system and unity bar. I'm sounding like a broken record. But the solid grey colors reminding me too much of old xp and want to change them band. Even mate sounds more tempting then this lol
<dr_willis> sam113101:  or you culd make a statup script that runs somthing like 'xterm -e xmodemap /path/to/xmodmapconfig'   and see if it actually runs
<sam113101> yeah, I'm just going to do sleep 5 && xmodmap $HOME/.xmodmap if that's what it needs
<dr_willis> michael87:  i dont even know what solid grey colors you mean.. i twiddle around with so many themes - i got all sorts of colors.
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/mediterraneannight-gtk36-theme-pack.html
<dr_willis> has 12 color variations
<leandro> Zelozelos??
<leandro> Zelozelos??
<michael87> dr_willis, you just made me want to slap myself in the face. lol thank you
<michael87> dr_willis, so maybe you can answer this one for me. is the power consumption on ubuntu more or less the windows 7 set at powersaving mode. I am considering wich is better for power management
<dr_willis> michael87:  the hardware makers put more work into the win7 stuff.. so id bet on win7
<Cida> What about Win7?
<dr_willis> michael87:  but ubuntu can use actual LESS resources..  and thus gain benifits.
<michael87> dr_willis, hm I see. you mean of course for say lxde desktop? yes?
<dr_willis> However.. lets face it.. the biggest batery drain on a laptop is normally the lcd/lights/hd spinning.. so if win7 can do all sorts of tweaks and cheats that are not documented for ubuntu devs to even know about win7 will be thebst for battery life
<dr_willis> lxde is about as ight as you can get for a full featured desktop
<dr_willis> I rarely even mess with laptops these days. so i dont pay much attention to their battery lifes
<dr_willis> even when i did use laptops.. a battery was never used for more then perhaps an hr or so till i plugged in again
<Cida> I have a question, and I know it'll probably make me look rather stupid for not knowing, but what does the ' command do in the terminal?
<Cida> I tried doing something with it. And like
<Cida> Nothing happened cx
<|nv|s|b|e> flash is also hard on laptops
<|nv|s|b|e> real hard
<redtape-renegade> ANYBODY: Anybody want to jump on skype and talk about Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Cida:  you mwan the single quote '   ? thats not a command
<poovizhirajan> hi
<redtape-renegade> hi
<poovizhirajan> 'hi
<theyboosting> harro
<dr_willis> Cida:  the  BACKTICK     `   does somting special. ;)
<redtape-renegade> you on skype ?
<redtape-renegade> anybody here on skype ?
<michael87> dr_willis, I see. Reason I ask becuase my desktop is going to be my gaming and emulation machine. Wich unfortunately means its stayying windows. I like 7 alot and am angry how flat and basicly dead looking 8 is. again I like some eyecandy with my computer. and I figured since I mostly use my laptop for painting maybe it would be a good excuse to dive into the linux world more. but its tough tryying to find a decent alternative to windows.
<michael87> Even considered zoran. Kde is a good one. but not perfect. again most of my favorite fuctions are with ubuntu. so I'm putting alot of my effort to pretty it up
<dr_willis> michael87:  the desktop dosent really mater.. its about the apps used..
<dr_willis> You are worrying about the color of your hubcaps.. instead of the  job the truck is supposed to be doing.
<aeon-ltd> also depending on the specs, the extra free cup cycles and ram may be more important than flashier effects
<aeon-ltd> *cpu
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/elegance-colors-gnome-shell-theme-gets.html   seems to be one of the top 'themes' out there.. but it sort of goes past the normal theme limits. :) has its own tweaker tools
<dr_willis> Options to customize Background color, Text color, Border color, Background opacity, Border opacity etc. for Panel, Menu and Dialogs
<michael87> dr_willis, the job is easy enough. but making open source look and run nicer then then corperates os is a tough one. just in case microsoft gives their more power using customers the finger in lue to market a dumbed down os to a bunch of brain dead idiots
<michael87> dr_willis, again much appriciated
<dr_willis> only themes i seem to use are from webupdates sites/guides
<dr_willis> i got so many ive played with my theme lists are a total disaster
<dr_willis> I mixx and match parts from differnt themes.. to get what i want.. then cant recreate it on a 2nd pc. ;P
<r0ugenode> hello there
<sam113101> ok, I REALLY can't get it to launch when the session starts, where's the best place to complain about it?
<michael87> dr_willis, also I'm tryying to show linux off to uninitited. I gave linux to a few different people who are friends and family and got mostly positive feedback from them.
<aeon-ltd> michael87: simple isn't always dumbed down. besides easier to learn = more users. if anything this is better overall. i like command line, but really if it required no reading of man pages and wikis to do what i need and want i'd prefer that
<knoppies> aeon-ltd, I love man, because my momry sucks.
<knoppies> memory
<dr_willis> sam113101:  if you want to file a bug report. theres the !bug factoid.. complaining gets you about much gain as sticking your... err... i better stop there...
<r0ugenode> heh
<sinfuzi0n> Anyone listen to the Pauldotcom podcast?
<dr_willis> sam113101:  make a script that does the command, make a startup item that runs the script in a xterm so you can see when its launching.
<aeon-ltd> sinfuzi0n: relevance to ubuntu?
<sam113101> ok
<sinfuzi0n> He runs a pen testing company, and he was just talking about "labs" in his recent podcast
<sinfuzi0n> Labs to do pen testing running Ubuntu
<sinfuzi0n> Virtualization, etc, etc
<michael87> aeon-ltd, this is true. but again I am not happy with the choise's microsoft is making with 8. and if they start messing up 7 via updates linux is my next option. I am happy we live in a world of choices with our software. especially if some could not afford a microsoft code with their machines.
<garyperrigo> clear
<MrMist1> Hi all
 * dr_willis waits for the massive gnashing of teeth and wailing of cries when Ubuntu goes the mir/qml route....
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: That bug does sound similar to mine. I was previously using an nvidia card
<sam113101> how do I open my script in xterm?
<dr_willis> sam113101:  xterm -e scriptname
<dr_willis> put a 'read foo' at the end of the script or the term may open/close to fast to read anything
<sam113101> xterm -e ~/xmodmap_launch.sh
<sam113101> doesn't work
<sam113101> ok
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Yea I completely stopped using ATI on linux after my X800.  Fglrx just became a complete pain to install
<sam113101> xterm -e "bash ~/xmodmap_launch.sh"
<michael87> dr_willis. ok dark Mediterranean theme is nice. I'm sticking with that for now. But I would like to find basic colors. Blue,red,green. depending on what mood I might be in that day.
<dr_willis> make your script actually executable... :)
<sam113101> ok
<dr_willis> michael87:  i recall one that changed colors on time of day
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Gonna restart my system and continue with the instructions
<dr_willis> but im clening out all these themes ive installed over the last few months.. got to much theme clutter
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, keep me posted, I'll be up a bit longer
<crooked> speaking of themes, I have a bit of a problem where a certain theme ("Ambiance Blue") makes certain text backgrounds appear white
<crooked> yet it works fine on my other computer
<MrMist1> OK
<MrMist1> So I've got this tiny problem... I need a newer version of a dev package (source code) then the on in Ubuntu repos..
<MrMist1> Is there any way to search for alternate, newer versions using apt? Or should I just download the sourcecode?
<xangua> michael87:  i am currently using this kind of 'remake' http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Nouveau?content=153084
<dr_willis> MrMist1:  the normal route is repos -> then look for a ppa -> then look for source
<sam113101> it works
<sam113101> and it also breaks redshift's startup
<sam113101> for some unknown reason
<dr_willis> no idea what redshift is..
<MrMist1> dr_willis: Ehm.. how? I'm just using aptitude search now. You mean like editing /etc/aptp/sources.list?
<dr_willis> MrMist1:  theres ppa search sites.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sam113101> dr_willis: it gives a red color to your screen during the night so it's easier on the eye
<sam113101> the default is wayyyyyyyyy too red, but once configured correctly it's great
<sam113101> it does more or less the same thing as f.lux
<SilvereX> sam113101: I was just about to mention f.lux
<dr_willis> never heard of either. ;)
<MrMist1> dr_willis: Yeah... I know of PPA's. However, I was wondering if there are any official ppas for this? Aren't there different versions of the official ones as well?
<sam113101> f.lux never worked for me, on linux
<sam113101> I use it on windows though
<sam113101> but why does it happen
<dr_willis> MrMist1:  im not sure the term official ppa - ever really applies. :) some  project may have their own 'official' ppa.. but its not going to be caonicals offical ppa. since its not ray by canoicaal.
<SilvereX> It works for me, but it's a bit iffy.
<dr_willis> sam113101:  give us details as to whats its doing.
<dr_willis> start it from the same script you are doing your xmodemap command. ;)
<sam113101> I mean the script is working
<sam113101> is it the fact that I don't call xmodmap directly or the fact that it's running inside xterm?
<dr_willis> and look for error messages when it starts
<MrMist1> dr_willis: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdf5/1.8.9-1~exp3
<dr_willis> !info hdf5
<ubottu> Package hdf5 does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info raring hdf5
<jacob__> Hi i am having problems with skype and i have installed it and updated it, and whats happening is that when i am video chat it drops the call and i have great connection so how can i fix it
<ubottu> 'hdf5' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !info hdf5 raring
<ubottu> Package hdf5 does not exist in raring
<swati> #swig
<MrMist1> hehe... the word "raring" is an actual normal word in norwegian
<swati> #swig-gsoc
<MrMist1> dr_willis: "raring" would be translated to "the strange one"
<jacob__> Hi i am having problems with skype and i have installed it and updated it, and whats happening is that when i am video chat it drops the call and i have great connection so how do i fix it?
<MrMist1> dr_willis: So how would I go about installing this one on 12.04? I don't need it system-wide... just for compiling my own stuff
<MrMist1> (and running it of course..)
<sam113101> fuck this sh*t
<sam113101> I'll complain all over the web
<sam113101> they'll hear me
<crooked> "fuck this sh*t" - lol
<crooked> as if shit is the badderer word
<sam113101> l*l
<sam113101> haha didn't see it this way
<sam113101> oops
<bazhang> !language | sam113101 crooked
<ubottu> sam113101 crooked: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: It worked!
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Yea? And the games are performing correctly?
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Not sure. I'll go check
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: CS:S runs! Not sure about the texture glitch in HoN but I'll check that some other time
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Thanks for the help! This problem has been troubling me for a couple of months now
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, It was not a problem, I'm glad you got it sorted out.  Hopefully you don't have to do this again when 13.2 drops :D
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: I think completely purging my system of anything containing "nvidia" did the trick
<noobie888> Hi, ps aux| grep username only grep username that's under 8 characters, anything below will be shown as uid instead. is there anyway to grep the long username?
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Logically, I don't even know why that would be a factor.  I'm no programmer
<SilvereX> alkaliv2: Anyway, I've got to go play some CS:S. It's been years since I last played!
<alkaliv2> SilvereX, Lol not a problem, I'm calling it a night.  Have fun, later bro
<ntzrmtthihu777> just a small bit of help; I wanna convert a few directories of .mid to .ogg; I had achieved this at one time with dir2ogg, but its not cooperating atm, anyone feel like giving me a hand?
<noobie888> Hi, ps aux| grep username only grep username that's under 8 characters, anything below will be shown as uid instead. is there anyway to grep the long username?
<ntzrmtthihu777> noobie888: ps aux | grep username | while read $usr; do ls /home/$usr*; done
<SwedeMike> noobie888: ps auxwwww might help
<pvh_sa> hi there, since i've upgraded to 12.10 my wireless frequently loses connection with the wireless AP. this is an intermittent problem, i'm wondering how to report it? ubuntu-bug wants a report with regards to a particular package, but this isn't a "package" bug
<aeon-ltd> pvh_sa: drop back one kernel then see if it still happens
<Guest25072> is there a way to make mplayer spawn in the same terminal window where it is launched?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest25072: as in the window playing the stream inside the terminal itself?
<Guest25072> ntzrmtthihu777: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> dont thinks so, but you never know.
<Guest25072> okay, too bad. i run a tiling wm and its quite annoying with extra terminals. guess i'll have  to move it to another workspace instead
<pvh_sa> aeon-ltd, so i'm on 3.5.0-25 - do you suggest trying 3.5.0-23 or going back to 3.2.0-35 (i've got both - and also older 3.2.0 kernels - on this machine)?
<aeon-ltd> pvh_sa: try both, but none older than a few updates
<salz212_> hi, I want to find the files which are marked as deleted in system.. whats the command...?
<salz212_> dume2fs is not helping i think.
<diverdude> how do i transfer files to server via nautilus on ssh when i dont have a password, only a .pem file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Guest25072: you may want to consider making a zenity script... you may be able to do it like that, if you are looking for a low-resource music player
<ntzrmtthihu777> salz212_: you can always grep the partition, if its just simple files with text
<Guest25072> ntzrmtthihu777: okay, ill check that out. Thanks!
<ferronica> Any one help me regarding WLAN Card Setup NetGear WG311v3
<bazhang> ferronica, whats the chipset
<bazhang> pastebin the output of lsusb ferronica
<bazhang> !paste | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ferronica> bazhang, WG511v3 Netgear, chipset is Libertas manufactured by Marvell
<ntzrmtthihu777> what is the default gnome screencapture program
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, not sure, kazam is worth looking at though
<bazhang> ferronica, pastebin the output from lsusb please
<ferronica> bazhang, its PCI card not usb
<bazhang> ferronica, then the output of lspci
<salz212_> still couldn't help.. what I want to know is.... find the files that are marked as deleted in system...
<ferronica> baz
<ferronica> bazhang, Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<ntzrmtthihu777> erp, I mean the screenshot program
<bazhang> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: I know of scrot, its nice, but I need to know the default.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nvm, found it
<ferronica> bazhang, right now im using WIFI tethring via USB
<djbpython> everything is full screen and i cant see my top menu bar. Dont know what i pressed. any ideas?
<helmut_> hi
<djbpython> i had to alt+tab to open the side nav...
<dr_willis> djbpython:  F11 perhaps
<djbpython> dr_willis, aha! thank you!
<ntzrmtthihu777> djbpython: he's good at that.
<dr_willis> its the same Fkey used by most every browser in windows and linux. i belive. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> few other programs too
<theadmin> Yeah but the fullscreen feature is kind of worthless in Unity, you maximize, you get fullscreen.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: any experience with the dir2ogg package?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  never heard of it
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: what isnt worthless in unity?
<dr_willis> fullscreening is differnt then maxamzieing the windows here
<pvh_sa> aeon-ltd, thanks I'm trying that now, I'll see what happens
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: cli tool to do exactly what it says, convert a dir of music 2 ogg. I used it once before, and I can't recall how.
<aeon-ltd> pvh_sa: ok
<ferronica> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/QwKj8cUK
<ntzrmtthihu777> !dir2ogg
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777:        dir2ogg  [  options  ]  ( filename [filename2] ... || directory [directory2] ... || [cdrom-device] ... )
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, I get all that, read the manpage too, but I seem to be stuck-out.
<gth> hi everyone
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: What's the problem exactly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: seems I cannot invoke the right options. I am in the dir, and I have tried just about everything. no change at all, no work done.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Well, if you want it to operate on the current directory, you could probably use "dir2ogg ." or "dir2ogg $PWD"
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope, just tried both of those, both do nothing and print dir2ogg 0.11.8 (2009-08-04), converts audio files into ogg vorbis.
<dr_willis> try the --help option? ;)
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Works for me: dir2ogg . in a directory full with MP3s starts creating oggs.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: dahell, it does work on mp3 but not these .mid
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: .mid files aren't exactly music data in the common sense
<dr_willis> yea..  You may need a midi playuer for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: I was recommended it somewhere for .mid, yeah I get it, .mid is more like sheet music
<redtape-renegade> ANYBODY: Anybody want to jump on skype and talk about Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> redtape-renegade:  not really.
<bazhang> !ot | redtape-renegade
<ubottu> redtape-renegade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam113101> rofl
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, since that seems to be a big ole heap o' fail, can someone recommend a good way to batch convert .mid to .ogg, or barring that, .mid to something I can convert to .ogg?
<dr_willis> http://download.cnet.com/MIDI-To-WAV-Converter/3000-2170_4-10833627.html
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> http://www.ehow.com/how_6103697_convert-midi-wav-freeware.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, isnt cdnet more or less windows only?
<dr_willis> you dident really specify
<dr_willis> all im doing is googling for 'midi to wav'
<ntzrmtthihu777> well I am in #ubuntu after all ;)
<suna> i need some help
<dr_willis> and you are doing the very weird task of converting a midi to wav. ;)
<SeaX> hello
<bazhang> suna, with what
<suna> hello
<dr_willis> thats like converting a .txt file to pdf ;)
<suna> ok i want to create a virtal drive
<suna> so i can run my windows 7
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: is there a way to list the reccommeded packages for a package?
<bazhang> suna, try vbox
<theadmin> suna: Install VirtualBox and it's easy from there on.
<ronalds> can I gide some applet from indicator plugin
<ronalds> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: what they said.
<theadmin> suna: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/virtualbox
<suna> ok how do i install it
<suna> i read all about it
<suna> and ive tryed installing it
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<suna> thanks
<bazhang> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 12449 kB, installed size 45771 kB
<dr_willis> im not clear on the actual question. ;)
<ronalds> can't get rid of kde accesible icon, since second desktop is installed kde and awesome, and xfce
<SeaX> what tools you guys use to recover data from a crashed drive ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: well you know how when you use apt-get to install a package it, at times, lists recommended packages?
<ferronica> bazhang, there??
<bazhang> !undelete | SeaX
<ubottu> SeaX: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<suna> ok i did that
<theadmin> SeaX: First take an image with ddrescue and try to mount it normally, if that fails you could run Photorec on the image. But don't mess with the drive directly, it's going to make matters worse.
<suna> but i got this error
<suna> Processing triggers for man-db ... Processing triggers for ureadahead ... Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ... Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ... Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index... Processing triggers for gnome-menus ... Processing triggers for shared-mime-info ... Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ... Setting up libgsoap1 (2.8.4-2) ... Setting up python-central (0.6.17ubuntu2) ... Setting up virtualb
<FloodBot1> suna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> SeaX, testdisk, photorec
<suna> wait hold on
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I want to list the packages recommended for timidity, which is already installed, without having to uninstall/reinstall
<suna> ok this is one part
<knoppies> the ubuntu desktop livecd, is it supposed to have a symlink ubuntu which refers to itself? lr-xr-xr-x 1 root root     1 Feb 14 13:03 ubuntu -> .
<suna>  No suitable module for running kernel found                                                                          [fail]
<dr_willis> i rarely use the more advanced features of apt. so not sure ntzrmtthihu777
<suna> does that mean anything?
<theadmin> suna: Install virtualbox-dkms as well
<suna> k also by  sudo apt-get install
<theadmin> suna: That's how you install anything in Ubuntu :P
<suna> k
<pvh_sa> suna: if the install worked, you can go 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' to have it build the kernel module
<theadmin> suna: There's also the Software Center which makes the job easier...
<suna> almost everything i donload from there is out of date
<theadmin> pvh_sa: One does not do that in Ubuntu, it will stop working after the next kernel update, instead one uses the virtualbox-dkms package which makes sure to keep the module up-to-date as well.
<suna> the reason i would like to do a virtal drive for windows 7
<suna> is i was trying too get skyrim to work
<pvh_sa> theadmin, gosh, i didn't know that. thanks, i've been doing the 'vboxdrv setup' thing for years
<suna> i use my pc for gaming alot
<theadmin> suna: You can't really play in Virtualbox.
<theadmin> suna: You should dual-boot
<suna> well i dont have a flash drive
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: ah nice. for your pleasure its apt-cache show package
<suna> or a cd that i can download my file from
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: or use playonlinux
<suna> i did that
<suna> and had skyrim running
<suna> but
<suna> it said my rendering was wrong
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: did you use one of their scripts, or did you manually install?
<theadmin> pvh_sa: Also init.d == sysvinit, not used in Ubuntu either.
<suna> i am not sure
<pvh_sa> theadmin, uhm, loads of stuff is still sysvinit only
<suna> but like i never had a render problem with skyrim
<theadmin> pvh_sa: Well, true that, there is compatibility thankfully
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: try installing with one of their pre-made scripts, they usually have the "sweet spot" for the app all figured out.
<suna> when i played it on windows
<gth> isn't VMWare better than vbox for playing?
<dr_willis> actually sysv stuff is handled by upstart. :) so..
<theadmin> gth: No virtualization solution is good for gaming.
<suna> well what should i do then
<suna> i mean i like linux
<suna> but for some reason my game wont work with it
<suna> i had it installed
<suna> and steam
<suna> and everything
<suna> was working fine
<FloodBot1> suna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suna> ok sorry abou tthat flood
<gth> aaah linux and games, sounds like a common lament :]
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: skyrim free on any level, so I can test it?
<knoppies> gth, thats changing thanks to Valve.
<ntzrmtthihu777> gth: I have been rather successfull in that area
<usr13> suna: You are using Enter key for punctuation.  Try periods and commas
<theadmin> There's plenty of awesome Linux games, people just don't know of them
<ntzrmtthihu777> true.
<suna> yes  you can get skyrim free but i dont condone it unless you have paid for it first.
<theadmin> Eh well all I need is Minecraft
<ntzrmtthihu777> the other day I actually browsed the entire games section of software center, lotta nifty stuff.
<dr_willis> Minecraftbuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: I meant legally, I got out of the pirate game a while back.
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, unless you count emulating very old games
<gth> actually i'm new to ubuntu, and steam was one of the incentives
<ntzrmtthihu777> gth: one year user
<theadmin> Eh, I'm with Ubuntu since 8.10 more or less (also been jumping to other distros now and then), but I don't miss "gaming" at all. Anyway, we've gotten somewhat off topic, let's keep it to support, please.
<suna> ok i just wrote this out
<suna> so like i installed playonlinux, and everything was working fine i installed steam worked fine then skyrim and te launcher worked. after i tryed to play it it said my graphics card could not support rendering3d or something like that. i got tired of messing with it and uninstalled linux. and thought a freind might have a windows copy but i desided id give it another shot so i reinstalled linux.
<ronalds> suna, if games are your relative pririoty sometimes, maybe dual boot
<ronalds> but steam has cs, tf2 and other you might want to try
<dakotawulfy> when u write the boot loader to sda or sda1   kind was trying to install it to usb thumb drive and wanted it on usbthumb drive to boot.
<suna> see the problem im having is i never had a render problem when i was using windows but like my grapic drivers for linux are fewer then windows
<theadmin> dakotawulfy: That'd be more of sdb or something. "sda" is the first hard drive in the system, meaning the internal one.
<salz212_> Hi I have been googling to find an appropriate command to extract linux OS image metadata.. any help from the community?
<dakotawulfy> well was sdb or the sdb1
<dakotawulfy> yea
<theadmin> dakotawulfy: sdb, sdb1 is the first partition, only ever useful for chainloading.
<Jordan_U> salz212_: What type of "os image" and what metadata do you want?
<dakotawulfy> ok was trying to use usb thumb drive was able to do it if i unhooked the  hard drive
<salz212_> okay I want to read a linux OS image and extract it's metadata  for ext4
<ntzrmtthihu777> report: I can say that dir2ogg works wonders on .mp3, far smaller and no discernable difference in quality to my ear.
<ntzrmtthihu777> salz212_: wut.
<dakotawulfy>  wanted to know if it was possible to do it with out remvoing it with regular install
<Jordan_U> salz212_: You haven't answered either of my questions.
<theadmin> dakotawulfy: Sure should be, just select the USB stick in the hard drive selection screen
<salz212_> OS is ubuntu...
<dakotawulfy> ok sorry
<suna> so like anyone got suggestions
<dakotawulfy>  it is an ubuntu install
<suna> i would like to do a dual boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> salz212_: we get that, but what the heck are you trying to do, make sense
<salz212_> okay I just need to know the files which are marked as deleted ... I somehow searched it should bein OS image metadata
<suna> but like i said i cannot
<dakotawulfy> my distro i am working on
<bazhang> suna, the installer can handle that
<suna> well can you help me fix it?
<bazhang> salz212_, what is the exact end goal here. please be very clear
<salz212_> Read a linux OS image and extract it's metadata (ext4 file system) -- and it says it should have 1) list of type of distinct files 2) files marked as deleted 3) MAC times
<bazhang> suna, was this installed already? and via wubi?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: he deleted something he regrets, I think.
<dakotawulfy>  theadmin so pick sdb1 for boot loader???
<theadmin> dakotawulfy: sdb, not sdb 1
<suna> well steam was and so was skyrim i installed them using playonlinux
<dakotawulfy> ok that did not work  when i tryed it
<bazhang> salz212_, yes, why Exactly do you want to do that. Please be very clear
<salz212_> I need to find the info.. thats it...not going to do any thing.. just need to display/print it..
<bazhang> salz212_, what info
<suna> no ntzmtthihu77 i would like to get it installed on here
<salz212_> 1) list of type of distinct files 2) files marked as deleted 3) MAC times
<suna> were steam is connected to it becouse some mods reguire it
<suna> but see i was just going too do a virtal drive so that it was easyer all around becouse i couldnt get the render thing to fix
<salz212_> does it make sense to you or need more info?
<auronandace> suna: if you are planning on gaming inside vbox you might be disappointed
<suna> well i cant dual boot
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: what he said. only games that worked well in a vbox for me were old emulated roms.
<auronandace> suna: i don't see why not
<bazhang> salz212_, why do you want that info, and what is 3) MAC times
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: why cant you?
<suna> becouse i dont have a cd or usb stick and dont have the money to get it
<suna> unless i can find a way to mount a .iso image and install it with that
<suna> some how
<salz212_> MAC times are pieces of file system metadata which record when certain events pertaining to a computer file occurred most recently.
<bazhang> borrow a cd or usb stick then suna
<suna> i also cant do that
<suna> or i would
<suna> i live by myself
<suna> and i dont like to get out
<suna> alot unless i need food or cleaning supplys and what not
<bazhang> suna, sure you can. at any rate dualbooting is the answer to gaming at this point
<auronandace> suna: ebay to the rescue, really cd-r's and usb sticks are dirt cheap
<suna> i get paid once a month
<suna> and that money is gone
<suna> i had to pay rent
<suna> then buy a new hard drive
<suna> for this computer im trying to fix
<dr_willis> got some 32gb usb for under $18 today
<suna> and other things i dont even have 1dollar left on it
<suna> i live on ssi
<dr_willis> suna:  you can setup grub2 to boot an iso file. or use vbox and try to install to a real physcal drive
<suna> i have the doanload i need
<suna> to install windows 7
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: the vbox thing wont work, and I think suna is talking about a windows iso
<dr_willis> to install windows? time to ask in #windows
<suna> yes i was talking abou that
<bazhang> suna, this is ab out windows?
<kojul> there's a #windows?
<suna> no
 * dr_willis thinks its time to restate the question
<auronandace> suna: let me get this straight: you are installing win7 in vbox inside a wubi install?
<bazhang> kojul, its ##windows
<suna> sorry im not good at explaining sutff
<suna> time to restart the question ok,
<bazhang> suna do it all on ONE line this time
<kojul> can grub mount an iso on boot?
<dr_willis> grub2 2 can boot an iso file
<dr_willis> IF the iso file is setup right
<dr_willis> and i doubt windows7 uis
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I concur.
<ntzrmtthihu777> kojul: yes, you can boot straight from an iso on hdd using a specially made grub menu
<suna> i wanted to install windows 7 in vbox at first becouse i was tired of messing with trying to fix my render3d error for skyrim when i had no problem with it in windows. but if i can fix it without doing that that would be awsome i like ubuntu but i use my pc mostly for gaming and watching videos so thats why i was going too install it with vbox becouse ubuntu doesnt seem to have any drivers to fix that rendering problem for skyrim for my 
<suna> never had a problem with it
<dr_willis> wow.. 4% question.. 96% illrevant info. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: what kind of machine is it?
<dr_willis> Gameing in Vbox - is going to be poor.
<suna> sorry about that dr im not good at explaining stuff
<auronandace> suna: it seems rather silly to me to install win7 in vbox when you are running a wubi install (you already have windows natively on the machine)
<dr_willis> best would be to find an actual fix for youw windows system issues
<ntzrmtthihu777> auronandace: os-ception 0_0
<marcs1989> Is there a teaser video advertising how awesome gimp is somewhere? I'm trying to demonstrate Linux' awesomeness to a frustrated Windows 8 user.
<suna> its a gateway nv59 with a i5 intel proccesor and standard intel grapics card
<dr_willis> or just try running skyrim in wine. even then - i bet it will be poor.
<theadmin> A VM inside a VM inside a VM
<theadmin> marcs1989: That's best done with a LiveCD :P
<bazhang> marcs1989, try #gimp
<l0tbet> vmception
<ntzrmtthihu777> marcs1989: show him the gnome menu. I bet he misses his start button
<marcs1989> theadmin: If only I was physically with them!
<theadmin> marcs1989: Well, nothing stops you from sending a download link to them.
<dr_willis> marcs1989:  i tend to just to impress them by using linux as they watch... and wonder why i dont need to defrag. or av scan.. or how i can install it to 10 pcs for free...
<suna> dr i was using wine and playonlinux the first time when trying too play skyrim on my unbuntu computer
<kojul> gnome? what's that ? ;)
<dr_willis> !gnomr
<dr_willis> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: he was jokin, see da wink
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: To heck with Gnome. Classic environment = Xfce.
<dr_willis> Lubuntu!  C64 Geos!
<ntzrmtthihu777> kojul: I still have gnome on my precise.
<vamp774> Why not just get Skyrim for a console then and keep ubuntu on your PC.  Running it with wine will be poor
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: I rather like my gnome
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Well, that's your own choice, but it's no longer the "classic" environment Windows people are used to.
<suna> becouse i dont have 250d for a tv and 40dollars for skyrim and then 250d for the xbox
<marcs1989> theadmin ntzrtthihu777: They just want to make it look less like a tablet.
<kojul> ntzrmtthihu777: I haven't run gnome for 8 years. So I won't talk smack about it, but I'm just a console whore.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: and I gave [l|x]ubuntu both a try
<noobie888> is there an or in an if statement for bash script?
<ntzrmtthihu777> noobie888: yup
<vamp774> i hear you.  gaming isnt cheap :P
<theadmin> noobie888:"an or in an if"... wut
<ntzrmtthihu777> if then else fi
<suna> having a console in my opinion isnt worth having anymore
<suna> you have to buy the tv
<suna> then you have to buy the console
<bazhang> !ot | suna
<ubottu> suna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kojul> last guy i ran in linux was DWM, and before that it was enlightenment 16.
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: I feel the same, but watch it, FloodBot1 will getcha
<kojul> GUI
<noobie888> i want to do an if x= or y =0 , bash restartscript
<noobie888> 2 values where each of one returns 0
<antubiskut> hello
<suna> ok sorry i just want to install skyrim on ubuntu
<suna> with it connected to steam. if i cannont then i guess ubuntu isnt for me yet
<ntzrmtthihu777> noobie888: if [[ "$x" == 0 || "$y" == 0 ]]
<ronalds> kojul nice entartainment in terminal right>
<theadmin> noobie888: Ah, easy enough: if test $x -eq 0 -o $y -eq 0 ; then bash restartscript ; fi
<dr_willis> !appdb | suna
<ubottu> suna: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> suna:  may be worth checking if skyrim even works in wine.
<suna> i had wine installed and had skryim installed
<ntzrmtthihu777> suna: pm me if you like, I'm getting to be pretty handy with wine stuff.
<kojul> ronalds: I'm also an apple whore for my laptops, and I haven't had a desktop in 3 years. But all my servers are either ubuntu or gentoo.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Um, the "test" binary uses "=" to check for equality, not ==
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: look again, I did not use [ but [[
<theadmin> Oh, what's that do?
<ronalds> kojul, cause apple has anything more then ubuntu can do..
<dr_willis> Includeing the price tag
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: In zsh it just gives me "bad pattern"
<vamp774> suna: why not dual boot?
<antubiskut> i got 1 problem..b4 this im using windows and i dont hav any problem connecting my note 2 to my pc via USB...but for my lappy im using ubuntu 12.10 32bit and im having this issue (unable to mount samsung_android)..sorry im kinda new on linux so dont know much..been searcing on uncle google but cant find the solution...tq..
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: makes things a bit simpler. if $y was empty it would ruin [ with unary operator expected
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: and I am speaking bash not zsh
<dr_willis> antubiskut:  for  tranfering files to/from an android phone - i find it very hard to beat  the 'Airdroid' program - I  rarely bother connecting to the pc via USB cable.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Oh, never mind, it works in an if statement... Some crazy syntax thing.
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, its nifty
<kojul> ronalds: Well, it does. Because it can do anything that Ubuntu can do, and then it does all the crap an apple can do.
<AlexQ> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, touchpad stopped working with no reason. External USB mouse works cool. Tried touchpad switch (Fn + F7), displays messages, doesn't help. How to diagnose?
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ#BashFAQ.2BAC8-031.What_is_the_difference_between_test.2C_.5B_and_.5B.5B_.3F
<dr_willis> antubiskut:  and the core of the issue is mounting of mtp devices.   which  is still a bit of a work in progress in ubuntu
<bazhang> antubiskut, gmtp may work as well
<ntzrmtthihu777> !EOL | AlexQ
<ubottu> AlexQ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theadmin> To heck with bash, for anything more or less complicated I'll write a Python script. Or a Perl script.
<AlexQ> ntzrmtthihu777: It's not Aprit yet
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, 10.04 is not eol
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: 10.04 is not eol
<kojul> to heck with bash, anyway, zsh ftw.
<dr_willis> !info fish
<ntzrmtthihu777> AlexQ: soon to be, bay as well jump ship
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1+20120106.git8b407a3-1 (quantal), package size 729 kB, installed size 2423 kB
<SilvereX> How would I set pulseaudio enable-remixing to yes?
<dr_willis> no one ever seems to use the fish shell.
<antubiskut> owhh...i see...so the only solution is using airdroid..
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: I know of it.
<SilvereX> my mic doesn't work in steam games but works everywhere else, any apparently it's fixed by setting enable-remixing to yes
<bazhang> antubiskut, or gmtp
<theadmin> dr_willis: It's fairly uncomfortable because it dumps commonly acknowledged syntax (e.g. "var=value") for some more awkward one (in that case, "set var value")
<dr_willis> theadmin:  it does a lot of weirdness.. sadly
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: you for real? that makes me shudder
<dr_willis> i know some begeinners that tried it and loved it over bash. :) i dont use it here.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: About what?
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: the fish set var value syntax
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah
<antubiskut> gmtp??sorry im kinda new on linux so where i can get those??
<dr_willis> thats most likely the least of fish's quirks
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: that, my friend, sucks.
<six2> hello, hows it goin folks?
<theadmin> antubiskut: In Ubuntu, one uses the Software Center to get any app.
<theadmin> antubiskut: You can also use the Terminal: sudo apt-get install gmtp
<dr_willis> antubiskut:  the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites had some articals on mounting/accessing newer android phones on ubuntu.  worth a read to learn whats going on underneeth.
<six2> or 'apt-get install app'
<dr_willis> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1 (quantal), package size 117 kB, installed size 394 kB
<six2> nm
<dr_willis> hmm.  was that what he was asking about? thoght he was acessing a note2
<antubiskut> tq...and 1 more thing..where can i learn all sudo tingy command??i would like to learn more on terminal command..
<dr_willis> antubiskut:  10000's of bash tutorial sites out there.
<megdanov> Hello, i'm having trouble with a driver for my sound missing. Anyone can help ?
<dr_willis> !bash | antubiskut
<ubottu> antubiskut: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Deathlire> megdanov : what kind of sound card do you have?
<SilvereX> How do I set enable-remixing to yes in pulseaudio?
<antubiskut> tq..
<test1> hello
<megdanov> The thing is my laptop has 2 fronts and a mini subwoofer at the bottom(Qosmio X770) . The fronts work, but sub not
<AlexQ> ntzrmtthihu777: Don't think upgrade would fix it. xinput --list --long returns only A4 Tech mouse, and on the end, not in Virtual pointer category, there is
<AlexQ> "touchpad      	id=6	[floating slave]"
<SilvereX> nvm
<AlexQ> xinput --test touchpad receives events when I move my finger over the touchpad
<ntzrmtthihu777> AlexQ: but in any case soon you won't be able to come bug knowledgable fellows like theadmin and dr_willis about this, so may as well do it ;)
<test1> das anyone know the password for ubuntu 12.10 live usb thing
<Deathlire> Been lookin up the 770. it doesn't seem to have a very appropriate detail on its sound other than it is a harmon/kardon ...
<theadmin> test1: The Ubuntu livecds/usbs don't have a password set. You're not using Ubuntu if you're asked for one. Well, or there was a problem when burning the CD/USB. Might be best to recreate it.
<Deathlire> Not seeing a chipset anywhere..so I need more details megdanov
<ntzrmtthihu777> test1: there is no password
<megdanov> i can give you my Alsa information ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> test1: why would you need the password, trying to issue sudo?
<Deathlire> megdanov : how about run lsusb in console
<theadmin> megdanov: If it's more than 1 line, use http://paste.ubuntu.com , other than that sure.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: "sudo" on the livecd works without a password, too.
<Deathlire> or wait..my brains warped lol..forget i said usb
<AlexQ> theadmin: dr_willis: xinput --test touchpad returns all moves and all button click with no problem
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, I was gonna tell him that.
<theadmin> AlexQ: Uhh, sorry, what's your problem again?
<AlexQ> AlexQ: My touchpad stopped working
<Deathlire> have to excuse me, I don't run ubuntu lately, just a pure debian you could say. but all the same.
<AlexQ> theadmin: My touchpad stopped working
<theadmin> AlexQ: ...In my opinion that's a good thing, I wish I could disable mine :/
<megdanov> Deathlire, it's ok. , thank you anyway
<theadmin> AlexQ: Anyway, check the mouse settings to see if it's disabled there
<test1> thank you for good messages
<AlexQ> theadmin: But I think that there is something wrong in xinput --list --long http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601355/
<AlexQ> look down, at the ~ touchpad
<AlexQ> guess it shouldn't be "floating slave"
<AlexQ> the funny thing is that it returns crazy values of motion a[0] and constant values of a[1] in xinput --test
<AlexQ> probably that's because it is not set as a pointer and the mouse events aren't interpreted properly. Where can I set my touchpad as "slave pointer" rather than "floating slave"?
<Deathlire> sorry I couldn't be of any help megdanov, but you should look up the actual chipset your integrated soundcard has..I'm sure ppl can help you alot more with that info.
<zetheroo> did Ubuntu 11.10 come with grub2 ?
<theadmin> zetheroo: Grub2 is the default since Karmic, being 9.10
<zetheroo> ok nice - thanks
<AlexQ> theadmin: How can I attach my "touchpad" into Virtual core pointer as a slave pointer, instead of being floating slave in X.org?
<theadmin> AlexQ: I have no idea what any of those even mean, eh.
<AlexQ> theadmin: X device states, I can't find how can I control them. Where are X input device settings?
<theadmin> AlexQ: I'd suppose in xorg.conf (or xorg.conf.d)
<AlexQ> AlexQ: There is synaptics set properly I guess
<AlexQ> theadmin: I'll try to reinstall the synaptics driver
<knoppies> Hi, I am trying to do a PXE boot xubuntu12.04.2 install using a local HTTP mount of the .iso file. I've reached a point where it says "No Kernal Modules where found" and then says there is probably a kernal mismatch between the version of the PXE boot (an ubuntu one) and the local xubuntu archive
<knoppies> Does anybody have any ideas how i can get around this?
<liminal> hello
<AlexQ> theadmin: Maybe when I upgraded Chrome the synaptics package was upgraded and that caused problems? I'll remove it completely, then reboot, then install it again and then reboot.
<theadmin> AlexQ: Well, you can sure try, but it obviously has nothing to do with Chrome
<AlexQ> theadmin: What is "Remove completely" in Synaptic package manager; should I use that option on this pkg?
<AlexQ> Or just simply Remove?
<theadmin> AlexQ: "Remove completely" maps to apt-get purge, i.e. it removes the configuration files as well
<knoppies> AlexQ, remove completely (including the config files) is purge.
<theadmin> AlexQ: MIght be best to use that in this case
<AlexQ> so it would be better
<AlexQ> but when I select it and "Apply", there is list "To be removed: xserver-xorg-input-all"
<AlexQ> doesn't look safe at all
<knoppies> AlexQ, Im sure that is just a meta package.
<AlexQ> ok, so proceed
<AlexQ> reboot & reinstall of that package, thanks, hope will help. Bye
<phozon_> Hi all
<user82> hello. does the ubuntu mac image start on a normal intel pc?
<phozon_> normally
<user82> maybe the boot stick is messed up then... thanks phozon_
<phozon_> get norm image
<ryorky1> whenever I restart my system, my swap files are turned off.  What can I do to make sure they are always on?
<ryorky1> I'm running dual boot win 7 and ubuntu 12.04 and have 13 gigs of swap files
<ryorky1> rather swap partition
<{mikey}> ryorky1, you could make sure the uuid is correct in your  /etc/fstab
<{mikey}> and come to that that you have a swap entry in fstb
<{mikey}> fstab
<suna> does anyone here use steam?
<suna> for gaming
<Ben64> !anyone | suna
<ubottu> suna: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ryorky1> {mikey}:  I'm pretty sure it is:  here is what's in my fstab file:
<ryorky1> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ryorky1> #
<ryorky1> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<ryorky1> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<ryorky1> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot1> ryorky1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suna> i don tknow what ubottu ment but
<Ben64> suna: it means "does anyone..." type questions don't really help anything
<suna> i was asking that ben becouse i dont want too ask my question like i have many times before and no one have a clue
<Ben64> suna: it only takes a few seconds to type a question. you won't know who can answer it until you ask it
<suna> anways onwards with my question i wish to install a game on my desktop example skyrim but some of the mods recuire it being linked to steam do i have to install it using steam or could i install it on my desktop then link it to steam some how
<Ben64> oh you're talking about steam on wine
<ryorky1> {mikey}:  here is the paste of my code:  http://pastie.org/6439399  let me know if you see anything that looks off
<suna> and ben true but you know how many times ive asked this same qustion it gets old when you have 100 people in a chat that cant andswer any of my questions
<Ben64> theres actually 1693
<Ben64> much more than 100 :)
<knoppies> Ben64, and how many of those are idling?
<Ben64> impossible to know
<suna> ok i dont want to start some flame war all i want is to get skyrim installed on my computer
<suna> ive been trying to get this done for like 5 days
<Ben64> suna: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24749
<blackjack69> what is skyrim??
<suna> ima about to say f it and find a way  to get windows again ben i have already tryed that
<{mikey}> ryorky1, check the uuid of the last line against 'ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -l'
<suna> i had wine and wine tricks installed tryed it that way
<Ben64> suna: you might want to try #winehq then
<suna> then i uninstalled that and tryed it with playonlinux
<suna> i think ima just go to bed and get windows tommarrow its 3:09 here
<bazhang> suna, you should take this to #winehq , thats where it belongs
<suna> true
<suna> but that channel no one andswers
<bazhang> so be patient
<Ben64> the appdb has a lot of info, and its rated gold. it can't be that hard to get working
<{mikey}> suna can't imagine skyrim runs well under wine anyway.
<suna> i have asked this same question in that channel and alot more and everyone seems to be idleing and bazhang i did wait for 2hours on the first 3
<Ben64> {mikey}: from the appdb - "With an NVidia GTX570, i5 2500k@4GHz, and 16GB RAM as a test system, this game runs smoother then when I was on Windows 7."
<bazhang> suna, well thats where it belongs. wait as long as it takes.
<suna> ok then i guess that  andswers my question
<suna> ima hit to bed
<suna> and hopfully i can get ahold of a family freind or something to get me a copy of windows
<{mikey}> Ben64, the skyrim / oblivion engine is junky though, I got 70% through oblivion under wine which was gold rated awell before realising minor critical events were miss firing
<suna> i shouldnt have to reaserch stuff then when i need help have too jump thought 10 thousand loops to get a andswer when in windows all i have to do is click install on steam then install skyrim
<bazhang> !ot | suna
<ubottu> suna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suna> then play it
<bazhang> suna, thats enough
<{mikey}> suna, in windows you *cannot* install a game for another os
<suna> what have a done wrong baz all ive wanted to do is install a game ive asked at least 2k people how to do that on ubuntu and only 1 could help me install it
<suna> and after that i got a render error
<{mikey}> suna, if that's what you want wait for them to release it under steam for linux, although I would hold my breath
<ikonia> suna: I'll make it clear for you
<ikonia> suna: 1.) windows games are not supported in linux - they may/may not work at random times with software such as wine
<bazhang> suna, lets move on.  #winehq is what is needed. this is NOT the complaints channel
<ikonia> suna: 2.) ubuntu doesn't make wine - or make games work/fail with wine
<ikonia> suna: 3.) if you are having problems with wine not working with a game - #winehq is the channel that needs to help you
<Ben64> suna: theres like 70+ pages of text on the appdb about it. start reading
<suna> dont worry about it ikonia thats what im saying and bazhang this is why you dont get new users of ubuntu or linux all together i bid yall goodday
<ikonia> suna: 4.) if you are unwilling to even read if your game is in a supported status on the wine web site - there is no point discussing anything
<ikonia> suna: bye
<{mikey}> suna, LOL
<Ben64> psst, the ban is not on the ip address, its on the hostname
<ikonia> Ben64: it's fine it's webchat so he's muted
<ikonia> that will do
<xro> Hi, i'm looking for the best way to do a media server with ubuntu.... What do you recommand?
<Ben64> xro: media server for....?
<Shirakawasuna> xro: Is this media server serving up media via the network, or hooked up to a TV/projector?
<xro> Ben64, movies... dlna, upnp, download torrents and so on
<Ben64> xro: i meant what will be playing the media
<one_year_love> hello
<xro> Ben64, an old laptop for the server,  a raspberry  and a samsung tv as clients
<Guest70638> Hello
<Shirakawasuna> xro: Does that mean it's all network? I still can't tell.
<Ben64> xro: well i'm not sure about the tv, but the raspberry pi can do just about anything. I use samba for mine
<Guest70638> I must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB
<Guest70638> I must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know how
<xro> Yes, all through my LAN
<Guest70638> I must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know how
<Guest70638> I must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know howI must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know howI must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know howI must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know howI must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know how
<Guest70638> I must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know how
<FloodBot1> Guest70638: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest70638> I must write a .raw image with Ubuntu to  a USB and doesn't know how
<Ben64> jesus
<ikonia> what happened there
<ikonia> just a flood
<Ben64> he must write a raw image blah blah and doesn't blah
<ikonia> Guest70638: hang on for a moment please.
<xro> Ben64, he TV use dlna...
<FloodBot1> Guest70638: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Guest70638: that is unacceptable - stop for a minute
<ikonia> please
<zyngawow> hello, can anyone help m? I've got an ssd and an hdd, and I've installed win7 on half of my ssd. How can I tell ubuntu to install itself on the rest of the ssd instead of the HDD?
<Ben64> xro: mediatomb maybe?
<ikonia> Guest70638: please hold on a moment
<{mikey}> all work and no play makes <Guest70638> a dull boy
<ikonia> {mikey}: that's not helpful
<Ben64> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 77 kB
<xro> Ben64, mediatomb is a good solution? there are 10 dlna solutions....
<Ben64> cool, it still exists
<ikonia> Guest70638: last time - that is unacceptable, do not talk to people like that again
<Ben64> xro: i used to use it for streaming to a ps3
<Ben64> ikonia: am i missing something? he hasn't said anything for 3 minutes
<Shirakawasuna> there are a bajillion network media server frameworks out there, xro. For the most basic things, samba is nice. But you probably want something snazzier. Something like mediatomb or Plex
<ikonia> Ben64: missed a line
<Shirakawasuna> and for the pi hooked up to the TV, xbmc will be happy to deal with either samba or upnp
<FloodBot1> Guest70638: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xro> Ben64, Shirakawasuna, ok about that (i have xbmc on my pi).... And what about the download function. I know there are some soft that automatically start download, rename file, classify them and so on...
<Shirakawasuna> xro: I don't really know, sorry
<Ben64> yeah i'm not sure either. i record stuff with mythtv, and use ffmpeg manually to change to a pi-happy format
<Shirakawasuna> there's probably on-the-fly transcoding options... in theory ;)
<xro> Ben64, my pi read mkv, avi and so on...
<knoppies> If I use the PXE netboot installer (which states 12.04.1) and then try install from a local 12.04.2 iso served over HTTP, will I have any issues? (Like kernal mismatch)
<bekks> knoppies: Sure. Just run sudo apt.-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> knoppies: there will be differences, why not just copy over the pxe files to the pxe server to they are in sync
<Guest59875> can some 1 help newbie to ubuntu: when i try to install updates i get the error: (libavutil-extra-51 libswscale-extra-2).
<Guest59875> it is not allowing me to install updates
<knoppies> ikonia, you mean the pxe files from the 12.04.2 iso? Are they even on there?
<bekks> Guest59875: How do you try to install the updates?
<ikonia> knoppies: should be
<Guest59875> can some 1 help newbie to ubuntu: when i try to install updates i get the error: (libavutil-extra-51 libswscale-extra-2).
<ronalds> how to change startup options for openbox settup
<bekks> Guest59875: How do you try to install the updates?
<starbuck33> when comes a new LTS version of ubuntu?
<harry_> can some 1 help newbie to ubuntu: when i try to install updates i get the error: (libavutil-extra-51 libswscale-extra-2).
<knoppies> ikonia, I dont see it, is it only in the alternate iso?
<jrib> harry_: pastebin what your actual input and output are
<ikonia> knoppies: I would expect it to be on the normal one too
<ikonia> knoppies: or you could be sneaky and just grab those files off the web
<knoppies> ikonia, do you know which folder its under? find cant even find it.
<ikonia> knoppies: not got a CD here to check, sorry
<knoppies> ikonia, I got some files off the web already, but they state they are for the 12.04.1 and I'm worried that it will clash with the 12.04.2 kernel.
<hossein> I am trying to install a package
<ikonia> knoppies: I wouldn't worry about a clash as the pxe is just to boot it onto the network
<hossein> but I get this error
<hossein> Unable to locate the mypackage package
<ikonia> hossein: what is the package name
<hossein> rosdep
<ikonia> !info rosdep
<ubottu> Package rosdep does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> hossein: that package name is not in the default ubuntu repos
<knoppies> ikonia, yea I know, but I just tried to do ubuntu to a xubuntu image and it states "No kernel modules were found. This is probably due to the mismatch between the kernel used by this version of the installer and the kernel version available in the archive."
<hossein> so what should I do
<hossein> :)
<ikonia> hossein: find that package elsewhere or get the right package name
<ikonia> knoppies: that's quite surprising as the base kernel version is the same
<ikonia> knoppies: I'd try it to ubuntu->ubuntu
<ikonia> knoppies: just see what happens,
<hossein> I am trying to install it using this code: "svn co http://alufr-ros-pkg.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/rgbdslam_freiburg"
<davis776> hello, can someone help me and tell me why this setting does not work? http://i.imgur.com/7MKAxdQ.png
<ikonia> hossein: yeah, apt-get won't work with source code
<knoppies> ikonia, thats what I thought. That is what Im trying to do now, but Im afraid that if I download a 12.04.2 disk then it will fail, and I will have to download a 12.04.1 disk. I pay for my data. Would rather avoid it if I cant.
<hossein> so how can I install it?
<ikonia> hossein: you'll need to compile it, there are normally README and INSTALL text files in it
<hossein> it downloads the package but cannot locate it!
<ikonia> knoppies: a reasonable concern, I'd be surprised if it didn't work as the pxe boot is just enough to boot it
<ikonia> hossein: it's not a package, - it's source code
<hossein> ow
<hossein> can you please tell me what is different
<hossein> or give me a link to go and read
<ikonia> hossein: a package is pre-compiled and ready to run, source code needs to be compiled into binaries to be able to run
<hossein> wow
<hossein> great
<harry_> can some 1 help newbie to ubuntu: when i try to install updates i get the error: (libavutil-extra-51 libswscale-extra-2).
<ikonia> hossein: if you are at this level of knowledge, I'd suggest a.) reading up on source code b.) trying to find a pre-compiled package c.) make a request on launchpad.net for a package to be built
<harry_> and update dialouge box closes
<tobia> hi
<knoppies> thank you ikonia
<tobia> zou ai am italian
<hossein> ok thanks alot
<megdanov> I have toshiba qosmio x770 laptop. Can't get the subwoofer to work . No driver. Can any1 help me?
<harry_> and update dialouge box closes: can some 1 help newbie to ubuntu: when i try to install updates i get the error: (libavutil-extra-51 libswscale-extra-2).
<dr_willis> harry_:  start with the command line and try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and pastebin any error messages for the channel to see.
<Georgy> Guys, if anyone can help, i have the same problem as here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857043 but there is no solution given in this topic, so if anyone has an idea ?
<dr_willis> Georgy:  check askubuntu.com yet?
<harry_> ok ill try that
<dr_willis> and summarize the issue a little bit :) most people wont go to every URL posted just to read about a problem they may know nothing about
<harry_> how do i do the paste bin procedure?
<harry_> i am very new, to this interface, i just got sick of windows 8
<marcs1989> victory!
<kristenbb_> hi, I've just updated a lot of packages, and since then I can't log in with ubuntu 3D. I'm stuck with ubuntu 2D. I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I can see that the look of the launcher is different, and echo $DESKTOP_SESSION displays ubuntu-2D. What can I do ?
<k1l> kristenbb_: make sure  that the headers of your kernel version are installed
<k1l> (they are needed for the video driver)
<kristenbb_> what does that mean?
<k1l> kristenbb_: show a "uname -a " please
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<dr_willis> if your video drivers are not supporting the 3d desktop.  unity will default down to the 2d version
<kristenbb_> k1l: 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> ah, Ben64 got the matching installing command
<Ben64> k1l: works on every kernel :)
<Ben64> or in this instance, could just do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<blackjack69> i need to triple boot my system with windows xp, windows 8 and ubuntu.. i have two hard disks .. 1st hd dual boots windows xp and win 8 .. the 2nd hd has my data.. on whch hd should i install ubuntu now.. given that i dont want to mess up my working environment..
<Georgy> Buy new h
<Georgy> hd (:
<FerkSwe> Hey, I'm having some odd problems with my keyboard settings. I set it to swedish over and over again, but it keeps reverting to american.
<davis776> hello, can someone help me and tell me why this setting does not work? http://i.imgur.com/7MKAxdQ.png
<blackjack69> cant buy new hd.. no money
<_cronus_> Georgy, does the memory test option work?
<dr_willis> blackjack69:  backup your data drive. and install it  there..
<FerkSwe> Hah! You're still here Georgy! Still not working for you?
<dr_willis> blackjack69:  you can even put grub on that data drive so you boot it instead.. leaveing the windows drives untouched
<blackjack69> data drive has lots of empty space..i will shrink it and crate a new partition...
<blackjack69> grub wont affect my existing setup..ie the windows 8 and xp dual boot on the other drive??
<bekks> blackjack69: There is no guarantuee.
<blackjack69> okay
<bekks> blackjack69: You really should have a backup before chaning something at your partitioning scheme.
<blackjack69> how are you mentioning me BTW??
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<blackjack69> i am new to IRC
<FerkSwe> blackjack69: Yeah... Backups are a Very good idea...
<dr_willis> data not backed up - is data thats on borrowed time
<blackjack69> okay i will backup everything.. it's gonna take a long time :(
<bekks> blackjack69: You'll take more time to restore it after loosing it :)
<Sjajne_Niti> FerkSwe, speaking of backups, is it safe to remove backup monitor from start up apps?
<bekks> Sjajne_Niti: Yes, it is.
<dr_willis> a hard drive truely is the weakest link these days.. one can die at any time.
<Sjajne_Niti> bekks, cool :)
<Sjajne_Niti> bekks, and tell me pls, how to remove zeitgeist from start up
<Mairusu> Hello, I'm having issues with CCSM not saving settings. Problem is: Unity disabled itself; re-enabling it in ccsm works, but that's lost between reboots. Any advice?
<Sjajne_Niti> bekks, I removed it from start up but I can see it still runs some apps
<bekks> Sjajne_Niti: I never used that, sorry.
<Sjajne_Niti> bekks, kk
<bekks> !autostart > Sjajne_Niti
<ubottu> Sjajne_Niti, please see my private message
<FerkSwe> Anyone know where the alsa-base.conf is stored?
<kristenbb_> hi, I've just updated a lot of packages, and since then I can't log in with ubuntu 3D. I'm stuck with ubuntu 2D. I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I can see that the look of the launcher is different, and echo $DESKTOP_SESSION displays ubuntu-2D. What can I do ?
<FerkSwe> Found it! >D
<FerkSwe> *:D
<Val1> Any C programmers?
<FerkSwe> Val1: I can't C anyone!
<k1l> !ot | Val1
<ubottu> Val1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djbengan> hi
<djbengan> i got a question
<FerkSwe> DjBengan? Is it related to ubuntu on a mac?
<djbengan> Hi ferk!
<djbengan> lol
<djbengan> ^^
<djbengan> yes
<djbengan> indeed
<FloodBot1> djbengan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Traumeel> haha
<Traumeel> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FerkSwe> djbengan: Morning
<FerkSwe> djbengan: What is your problem today then_
<k1l> Traumeel: please no bot scripts in here.
<djbengan> i rly need to use the proparary driver, but, whenever install it, xorg kinda tells me i got no screen
<djbengan> (no screen found error)
<k1l> djbengan: which uubuntu, which videocard, which driver? where is the driver from?
<k1l> just for testing: http://ubuntu.com
<Traumeel> [ Home | Ubuntu ] - http://ubuntu.com
<djbengan> Latest relase, Nvidia card, in the macbook air, and the driver is nvidia-current
<Georgy> Hi evr1, this is my first time on Ubuntu Forums..
<Georgy> My lap-top sys,specs:ASUS Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz
<Georgy> :NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS 512MB
<Georgy> Motherboard- PEGATRON CORPORATION X71SL
<Georgy> :3BG ram
<FloodBot1> Georgy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Georgy> I have previously installed ubuntu maverick on my acer aspire one, and on several other PC, but when it came to my asus it just wont install..
<Georgy> (i have tried this from CD-boot and USB-boot I also have a 50Gb partition so it will be along side windows)
<k1l> Georgy: dont paste that much textlines in here
<kristenbb_> hi, I've just updated a lot of packages, and since then I can't log in with ubuntu 3D. I'm stuck with ubuntu 2D. I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I can see that the look of the launcher is different, and echo $DESKTOP_SESSION displays ubuntu-2D. What can I do ?
<k1l> kristenbb_: didnt you install the headers?
<djbengan> and, i followed the wiki for my macbook air, the 3,1
<djbengan> and tried installing the headers
<djbengan> wich broke unity
<Deathlire> you can go without that 3d thing..it's much better anyways.
<Georgy> k1l, well i try to solve my problem for 2 days now :(
<Georgy> Noone knows the answer :(
<kristenbb_> k1l: I don't know what that means. uname -a shows 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> Georgy: even if its 2 years that is no reason to flood the channel with that much textlines at once
<Deathlire> wait a minute..maverick..is that 9.10?
<Georgy> Sorry
<bekks> Deathlire: Yeah, its dead.
<k1l> kristenbb_: that was just a information for me. Ben64 gave you the correct command. just scroll up and re read
<Georgy> bekks, i found my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857043
<Georgy> Maybe you can help ?
<kristenbb_> k1l: oh sorry I didn't know this applied to me, he wasn't answering me. So am I to execute this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g) ?
<Deathlire> I loved maverick..
<k1l> kristenbb_: yes
<Deathlire> don't really like anything to do with unity though..just my opinion though
<bekks> Georgy: Did you try all the different suggestions mentioned in that post?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<FerkSwe> Deathlire: Agree. Just switched to gnome 3
<Deathlire> but there is some good..even with the new ones of disabling it and using the old desktop of course
<kristenbb_> k1l: okay, I'm doing it right now. While it is downloading, could you please explain what this is, and why I need it ?
<Georgy> bekks, yes nomodeset everything
<Georgy> bekks, nothing helps :(
<FerkSwe> djbengan: So, when you install your drivers, unity dies?
<bekks> Georgy: What else mentioned in that post did you try?
<ShapeShifter499> I have this rather large key marked with a "P" in the upper right of my laptop keyboard, I remember this being some kind of "program launching" key that worked when I had windows installed, can I remap this to cycle through my workplaces?,
<Deathlire> is there a reason you want unity? is it a touchscreen or something?
<djbengan> no, the display goes black
<djbengan> everything
<Deathlire> ShapeShifter499 : yes you sure could as long as it doesn't use the same interupts as some other key
<Deathlire> djbengan : what kind of video card do you have? and processor..i may know the problem
<ShapeShifter499> Deathlire, as it stands constantly tapping the key seems to do nothing at all so I'm assuming its a blank key aimed for windows only uses, how would I remap this key btw?
<we6jbo> hi
<k1l> kristenbb_: you need the kernel headers to "compile" the drivers for your kernel version. that is what the driver-installer should do. but if you dont have the headers he cant compile and cant install. so you cant run 3d and get to the unity2d
<djbengan> Nvidia GeForce 320M
<djbengan> intel dualcore 1,4
<Georgy> bekks, well there were no other solutions, and im not going to install 10.04 or smth
<we6jbo> I have a question
<you-tee-f> is ubuntu a GNU os ?
<dr_willis> Gnu tools are used in Linux.
<k1l> Deathlire: unity is not only for touchscreens. lets stick to the technical issue in here and not to personal favorites
<you-tee-f> yes i saw glibc
<dr_willis> Gnu dosent really hae an OS themselfs as far as i know
<Deathlire> well if memory serves right you could remap it using the ah can't even remember but it comes with normal versions before unity..and it may not be preinstalled on yours..can someone help me out here?
<kristenbb_> k1l: the drivers of what ? why can't I download a compiled version, as it is usually the case ?
<FerkSwe> djbengan: Do you have access to a console using ctrl + alt f3 ?
<Deathlire> headers are source..they aren't a binary
<k1l> kristenbb_: that is the easiest way for you. just make sure you have the headers installed. the rest does the driver-installer for you
<we6jbo> Is there a way to not have Ubuntu ask me to enter a password when I close and reopen the laptop lid?
<k1l> kristenbb_: the driver for your video-card
<onebitxajax> gi to all
<FerkSwe> we6jbo: Got ubuntu tweaks installed?
<onebitxajax> i have a missing header can somene point me how to get it?
<onebitxajax> GL3/gl3w.h: No such file or directory
<FerkSwe> we6jbo: I belive there's an option in there
<djbengan> no tty is not availble when xorg + headers are installed
<you-tee-f> dr_willis, well my question is then : ubuntu is based on GNU paradigm ? i saw the glibc was used compiling programs
<Deathlire> sorry k1l : I am doing all this from memory in the sense I haven't used pure ubuntu in a bit. just mostly deb and bt quite a bit lately
<ikonia> you-tee-f: you're question makes no sense
<k1l> Georgy: maverick is out of support.
<ikonia> your even
<kristenbb_> k1l: okay, the download is done. What now ?
<kristenbb_> k1l: should I just restart the computer ?
<you-tee-f> sorry i'm not native, hard to get it
<you-tee-f> ;-)
<onebitxajax> nobody can help?
<k1l> kristenbb_: which video card do you have?
<kristenbb_> k1l: how can I know that ? I have a laptop.?
<kristenbb_> k1l: how can I know that ? I have a laptop.
<k1l> kristenbb_: "lspci" will list your video card
<Georgy> k1l what does that mean ?
<you-tee-f> ikonia, ubuntu has some GNU features, does that mean ubuntu was intented to be a GNU system ?
<k1l> Georgy: out of support means. no updates, no security updates and fixes and no support in here
<kristenbb_> k1l: many lines appear when I type lspci, which one am I to report ?
<ikonia> you-tee-f: an "gnu system"??? what
<Deathlire> uhm GNU..is GNU..
<we6jbo> FerkSwe: No tweaks
<ikonia> you-tee-f: it's a linux distribution, made out of the Linux kernel and the Gnu tools
<k1l> kristenbb_: the one talking about VGA controller or video card
<Georgy> k1l, so in other words, no Ubuntu for me :( ?
<kristenbb_> k1l: then perhaps this one: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 95c2
<k1l> Georgy: just install a ubuntu that is in the support-range
<Deathlire> if your doing lspci ...look for something to do with nvidia-amd-radeon-ati something like..
<you-tee-f> ikonia, ok thanks
<Georgy> k1l, 12.10 is ?
<k1l> Georgy: yes, and 12.04. and 10.04 untill april this year
<Georgy> k1l; Well i have the 12.10 lol ?
<Ben64> kristenbb_: you might want to do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dkms" but i'm not sure if ati needs it
<k1l> Georgy: then why are you talking about maverick? 12.10 is quantal
<Georgy> WHAT ? i dont know who maverick is ? i never talked about it ?
<k1l> Ben64: or reinstall fglrx?
<eric-97> how do I use rsync to copy desktop/example.txt to /media/eric/data ?
<Ben64> k1l: shouldn't be necessary
<andrei> hey
<boomer41> Hello, is there a way to add a CA Certificate automaticly - so that every ubuntu system trusts this cert?
<Deathlire> you realy want to rsync a command to make a backup every x seconds? correct?
<kristenbb_> so I should try to reinstall dkms ? What is it ?
<jigal> hello i have installed ubuntu server on my vps. now when i do apt-get update i get this error temorary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Ben64> !info dkms | kristenbb_
<ubottu> kristenbb_: dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 69 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Seveas> jigal: can you resolve other hostnames?
 * api984 is away: Don't follow me
<Kartagis> ikonia: can you help me? sorry for pinging you like that but I can't seem to find a solution
<bazhang> api984, disable that
<Seveas> api984: stop spamming the channel with away messages
<jigal> Seveas, nope it seems i have to add a nameserver or so?
<k1l> !away > api984
<ubottu> api984, please see my private message
<ikonia> Kartagis: depends what the problem is
<Deathlire> jigal sounds like on your vps the DNS isn't setup right
<Seveas> jigal: yeah, pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<kristenbb_> Ben64: so wait, was it useless to try to install the kernel headers after all ?
<ikonia> Seveas: don't forget the new stupid resolver setup
<Seveas> ikonia: that's done on servers too?
<Ben64> kristenbb_: no, you need the headers in order for it to build a module
<Georgy> k1l, WHAT ? i dont know who maverick is ? i never talked about it ?
<ikonia> Seveas: I thought it had been put in on 12.10.....not betting my life
<Deathlire> eh, it's always good to install kernel headers..if you have the space :)
<Seveas> ikonia: on my fresh 12.10 vps it's not doing that
<jigal> Seveas, nameserver 109.72.90.52
<ikonia> Seveas: then "no"
<bekks> Georgy: You did. Now please lets get back to support.
<Seveas> jigal: ok, pasterbin the output of: dig @109.72.90.52 google.com
<bekks> Georgy: Did you try all the suggestions that where mentioneed in the forum post you linke, besides nomodeset?
<Georgy> There were no other ?
<Deathlire> try nameservers 1) 8.8.8.8 amd 2.) 8.4.4.8 <- googles nameservers
<_cronus_> Georgy, does either the memory test or the boot from hard disk options work?
<bekks> Georgy: There are a lot. Read the thread again.
<k1l> Georgy: that was in the text you pasted into the channel.
<jigal> Seveas, connection time out
<kristenbb_> Ben64: so, I typed the reinstall command, and it completed very quickly. What am I to do now ?
<Seveas> Deathlire: isn't the second 8.8.4.4
<bekks> Georgy: And in the post you linked, there even was a link to more suggestions for problem solutions.
<Ben64> yeah its not 8.4.4.8
<Deathlire> ahh it might be actually Seveas need to dbl check
<Seveas> jigal: replace 109.72.90.52 with 8.8.8.8 and contact your VPS provider to find out which nameservers you should use
<Kartagis> ikonia: so, I'd installed xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/xen
<Kartagis> oops
<Ben64> kristenbb_: any errors? did you see it build a module?
<Deathlire> actually your VPS sppl should have gave you an email with nameservers and dns and all that..kind of odd they didn't really
<Kartagis> so, I'd installed xen a long time ago, and now I need to switch kernels. when I do, I get "/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open object file: No such file or directory". I also upgraded the kernel, and I get the same message. why am I getting that? I've got /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6. I've been told that it might be doing it because libc.so.6 can't be located in /lib/, however I looked at another 12.04 ubuntu w
<Kartagis> ithout xen installed, and libc.so.6 is at the same place as mine. how can I resolve this? thanks :)
<Kartagis> ikonia: ^
<jigal> Seveas, is it tha same as a DNS? because in my config panel it gives me to DNS adddresses I just used one of them
<artrei> what's best driver for nvidia? nouveau or current?
<kristenbb_> Ben64: no errors, but I doubt it built anything
<ikonia> Kartagis: run ldd against /bin/sh - see what it's looking for
<Seveas> jigal: yes.
<fermomuoviti> ciao
<ikonia> Kartagis: then qualify each of those libraries
<fermomuoviti> !list
<ubottu> fermomuoviti: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Georgy> Allright, so i have read whole the topic, the guy still has no solution, he use apprently 11.04 now, and those other options i already tried, nothing helps
<Ben64> kristenbb_: well you could restart and see if ubuntu 3d works, but i'm not an expert on ati/amd
<Kartagis> ikonia: if I can't boot to it, how can I run ldd?
<ikonia> Kartagis: use a livecd ?
<bekks> Georgy: So which other option is mentioned there?
<ikonia> Kartagis: and if you can't boot - how do you plan to fix this ?
<k1l> kristenbb_: no errors doesnt mean nothing happend
<kristenbb_> Ben64: k1l : here is the output, awfully brief: http://pastebin.com/yS14USJP
<Ben64> Georgy: 11.04 isn't supported either...
<Deathlire> I remember having a few problems on an older comp with graphical problems..but is totally unrelated since it was agp related..but ahh nm.
<Georgy> Try ubuntu without installing, acpi=off,  ..
<bekks> Georgy: And which three other options are mentioned, too?
<Ben64> kristenbb_: could you pastebin "find /var/lib/dkms"
<Georgy> bekks, all with nomodeset ?
<Georgy> using 10.04
<Georgy> or 11.04
<bekks> Georgy: No. You have to read the complete thread, not just the first few posts.
<Georgy> bekks, i read it complete
<Georgy> Last ditch effort you can try these flags, they worked well for me on earlier releases.
<Georgy> What does that mean ?
<Deathlire> i tried all the nomodeset with quite a few distro's..none would even work when my card just simply wouldn't work..and still to this day I can't figure out why
<bekks> Georgy: Obviously you didnt read the second page.
<Georgy> My post in on the second page
<Georgy> And i did read it
<Georgy> just dont undstand all those words
<bekks> Georgy: Three optioned mentioned, worth a try.
<boomer41> How can i add my own CA in the update-ca-certificates command? or other question: can i add it?
<Georgy> I tried them all 3
<jigal> Seveas, have added the DNS off google and still same rorr
<bekks> Georgy: When? You just said you dont know what it means.
<Seveas> jigal: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Georgy> Yeah that one with the flags
<Georgy> i tried the other
<Deathlire> jigal did you ifconfig eth0 down? and back up
<jigal> Seveas, Deathlire it says the network is unreachable
<kristenbb_> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/LpyxNmui
<boomer41> How can i add my own CA in the update-ca-certificates command? or other question: can i add it?
<Deathlire> what is your host? might be good to actually check if its having some sort of problem before ya go nuts about it?
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<Icebear> ....
<Ben64> kristenbb_: looks like the driver is built
<Ben64> kristenbb_: although, why aren't you running on the latest kernel?
<kristenbb_> Ben64: okay, so I should just restart then ?
<jigal> Deathlire, it's a vips
<kristenbb_> Ben64: I have no idea?
<jigal> vps
<Ben64> Mar 10 2013 03:53:27 <kristenbb_>	k1l: 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vivanov> is 13.04 usable now ?
<ShapeShifter499> I found a command that works for me in the terminal via the vary last post at the bottom of http://askubuntu.com/questions/5229/how-can-i-bind-a-key-to-cycle-between-workspaces      but when I try to bind this command to a key in "System Settings>Keyboard"   nothing happens, am I doing something wrong?
<Deathlire> if the comp won't run on the latest kernel it's probably something to do with it not being able to handle such things..
<Ben64> kristenbb_: you should be on 3.2.0-38
<Seveas> jigal: ok, either your routing is messed up, or there's a firewall in place. Pastebin output of this: ifconfig -a; route -n; iptables-save
<Ben64> kristenbb_: unless you just haven't restarted in a pretty long while?
<kristenbb_> Ben64: I don't know
<kristenbb_> Ben64: I have restarted just yesterday
<Ben64> kristenbb_: well then i'd say restart, and come back here if it's not working still
<Seveas> jigal: and while you're at it: outpuf of traceroute 8.8.8.8
<kristenbb_> Ben64: ok I will, I just have to let some work finish first
<kristenbb_> Ben64: thanks a lot for your help
<Ben64> kristenbb_: no problem. also, maybe check in grub during boot up to see what kernel it's loading
<marc__> hello
<ShapeShifter499> never mind, got it working :D
<ShapeShifter499> typo lol
<Deathlire> nice ShapeShifter499
<jigal> ok have to deal with this later gtg now. Seveas thanks
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How to switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<eric-97> how do I use rsync to copy desktop/example.txt to /media/eric/data ?
<Ben64> man rsync
<Deathlire> it copies everything..that you wish
<eric-97> could you gimme an example of how to copy stuff
<Deathlire> cp /home/~user/example.txt /media/eric/data/
<eric-97> and how do I do that with rsync?
<_cronus_> Kartagis, does this message appear in the initrd stage or after root mount? maybe libc is missing only from initrd
<Deathlire> cp is copy ..rsync is for backing up.
<eric-97> the reason I want to use rsync is cos it is faster, am I right?
<Ben64> eric-97: for reals, use a man page or do "--help" at the end of a command
<eric-97> because look, when I copy files to my USB stick it is at first 25 mbps then after 5 minutes it's 5 mbps
<Deathlire> usually rsync is for mirroing backups..not for just copying. what are you trying to do eric-97 ?
<eric-97> but when I use teracopy on Windows it copies super fast at constant speed
<Deathlire> *mirroring*
<eric-97> so how do I copy files efficiently to my usb stick without exponentially slowing down speed?
<Ben64> flash drives are slow, you can't really get around that
<k1l> Deathlire: rsync is for secur copying because it checks the hashes of the files
<Deathlire> if your using wireless, those speeds are irrelavent. because negotiaion speeds will deduce when you use them over weak signals
<eric-97> is there anything like Teracopy (windows) for linux?
<k1l> eric-97: the slowing down is related to the slow writing speed of your usb-stick
<Deathlire> and I'm misspelling words like crazy :P
<Ben64> and
<eric-97> but come on, even an sd card is faster
<Kartagis> _cronus_: it appears right after I select the kernel
<Ben64> just because it says its going slower doesn't mean it is actually going slower.
<Deathlire> it all has to do with your speeds of other things and how it can really keep up with data bursts.
<k1l> eric-97: that depends on that usb-stick and the flash memory in it.
<Deathlire> but they are right in the word of all
<k1l> eric-97: i dont know of a reason why cp or rsync should be slower.
<_cronus_> Kartagis, then probably it is missing from initrd. that's why everything looks normal after system is booted.
<Deathlire> never trust something that says exact time, it is only an estimation
<_cronus_> Kartagis, you could try to extract initrd to verify this...
<eric-97> kll: if I have two ISO files, it would be faster ro copy each separately instead of both after eachother
<Kartagis> _cronus_: how do I do that?
<eric-97> *to
<bekks> eric-97: In terms of I/O, thats irrelevant - the copy process will take the same time.
<Deathlire> of course it would be faster..that would be seperate files..but not as fast to copy both with cp..so it depends on the eyes of the beholder and your preference
<Deathlire> and how much you lag within typing the next copy command
<eric-97> then what makes teracopy for windows faster than normal copy?
<bekks> Deathlire: Please tell us, in terms of I/O why copying multiple files will take a longer time for each file, when copying one file after the other.
<Deathlire> I can't tell you, I haven't used teracopy. But I willtell you windows usually lies about it's copying time and bars.
<k1l> eric-97: there is a difference between saying its copying faster and actuall  doing it faster
<_cronus_> Kartagis, there should be a tutorial. i'll try to locate it
<eric-97> Deathlire: thats what microsoft does since DOS
<k1l> eric-97: the best program in the world cant copy faster than the memory can save the data. thats it
<eric-97> ok
<eric-97> but can I mod the system to let cp cache more?
<bekks> eric-97: No.
<eric-97> or is it by default?
<Deathlire> ahh bekks : If you do one copy of a file and it is 40 gigs and you let it finish while walking away..and it's done before you get back..ya get my drift? :P just copy both at once
<bekks> eric-97: The I/O cache will be as big as possible.
<eric-97> oh ok
<Ben64> cache isn't the problem. the slow flash memory is
<Ben64> get a fancy new usb3 flash drive if you want speed
<_cronus_> Kartagis, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/how-to-view-modify-and-recreate-initrd-img/
<bekks> Deathlire: Copying both at the same time, in terms of I/O, will divide the bandwidth for each file by two. They will take twice the time, and magically, the summed time after finishing copy is the same as copying them one after another.
<Deathlire> i'm satisfied with 45MB a second on my usb2.0 500gig seagate..of course it doesn't stay with 45MB, it seems to go down to about 20 or so because of the IO. of course :)
<kokanin> i am trying to boot some diskless nodes using warewulf, while doing the exact same thing quantal and raring fail to boot, but precise works. The console just blanks out after busybox switching to the new root using exec switch_root /newroot /sbin/init, does anyone have a clue what might be changed?
<Deathlire> bekks  ya missed my point, I was actually saying the same thing as you are, really.
<bekks> Deathlire: 45MB/s on USB2 is pretty impossible, since the technical max. is about 33MB/s for the USB2 controllers.
<Deathlire> it's hooked up to a 3.0 but i'm only guessing it isn't right since the average speed is around 15-20
<bekks> Deathlire: At the beginning of the process, the bandwidth is higher,since the actual process uses the I/O cache in RAM.
<Deathlire> plus it hasn't been formatted in awhile either..it's pretty unstable
<k1l> and i think that is what the super_duper copy programs do on windows. they just cache everything in ram or the hdd to make it look faster
<Deathlire> windows doesn't even really delete files :P
<Deathlire> but yeah..probably
<k1l> its like painitng GT stripes onto your car. that doesnt makle anything go faster
<kokanin> lol
<Deathlire> you can cache all ya want, but doesn't matter in the end when the throughput is all worn out :P
<intuxicated> hi , i have problem to install nvidia driver , i installed nvidia driver ( nvidia_current package ) , when i try to use 'modprobe nvidia_current' i got error 'No such device'
<intuxicated> any idea ?
<bekks> intuxicated: Just use "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<intuxicated> bekks:kk
<intuxicated> bekks: module nvidia not fount
<intuxicated> found*
<dr_willis> intuxicated:  you did reboot the pc after installing those?
<Deathlire> did you get errors while installing? or did you do it by the gui?
<intuxicated> dr_willis: i restart the system like 999times
<Deathlire> did you try the other driver?
<intuxicated> Deathlire: i don't have gui now , i didn't get any error while installing
<intuxicated> Deathlire: what other driver ?
<Ned_Flanders> hi i need some help
<intuxicated> Ned_Flanders: hi :)
<Deathlire> well not any expert at all on the matter of graphics..but there used to be 2 versions of the nvidia driver
<Nimble> I'm trying to get my touchpad to work with multitouch gestures. I know the hardware has support for it because it works in windows, but on ubuntu the only thing that works is two finger scrolling. Anyone know what I can do?
<Deathlire> at least through the gui anyways
<intuxicated> Deathlire: you mean with jockey-kde ?
<Deathlire> with gnome actually, haven't used kde since the 90's
<Deathlire> but still should work either way. I'm guessing you installed via shell?
<Deathlire> and that you actually have an nvidia thats supported
<WillWork4Foo> Hi all - I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 on an encrypted LVM setup, and I'm trying to work out how to add a second disk to create a mirrored volume group. I can't seem to find a howto anywhere - does anyone know of a good guide?
<Ned_Flanders> is it normal for ubuntu 12.4 + gnome to be using 1.8gb of memory?
<histo> !raid | WillWork4Foo
<ubottu> WillWork4Foo: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know if Kernel 3.2.0-26  Supports 3TB HDDs
<abetusk> sorry for the stupid question, but I've installed server 12.10 and now I'm only getting a guest and an anonymous login....how do I enable others to login?
<histo> BlackWeb: Why wouldn't it?
<bekks> WillWork4Foo: Using LVM, you will have to use a third disk to store the metadata for mirroring, or, the mirror will have to be recreated at every bootup. Using LVM for mirroring is a very bad idea.
<BlackWeb> Right now I'm banging my head into a wall trying to format my Brand New 3tb Drives
<Deathlire> adduser --help or useradd --help
<histo> BlackWeb: Use GPT
<WillWork4Foo> bekks, ah ok. In that case, is there another thing I can do to mirror my OS disk?
<WillWork4Foo> instead of LVM?
<histo> BlackWeb: You can't use msdos partioning table you need to use GPT
<Ned_Flanders> can anyone help me with a memory leak?
<histo> BlackWeb: like gparted or gdisk  or one of the tools that supports it
<bekks> WillWork4Foo: Using software raid would be the alternative - or use a hardware raid.
<BlackWeb> On 12.04 Server I can format them but after a couple of reboots then it fails to mount the drives so essentially disables system
<BlackWeb> I've tried parted and errors out
<BlackWeb> Heres what I've tried
<histo> BlackWeb: gparted <<<< notice the G
<bekks> histo: The g stands for graphical, in terms of gparted. gparted is based on libparted.
<histo> bekks: I know but it does gpt
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll give gparted a try but ya    parted -a optimal "device" ; mklabel gpt; mkpart; quit ; then mkfs.ext2 "device"
<BlackWeb> Does it have to be a certain type?
<WillWork4Foo> bekks, OK - is it possible to apply software RAID to an already-installed system? Or is it destructive?
<bekks> histo: and the g is totally irrelevant for the features of libparted. :)
<BlackWeb> It keep erroring out doing ext3, so now it trying to format it with ext2
<bekks> WillWork4Foo: I'd reinstall it - and personally, I dont use encryption.
<WillWork4Foo> bekks, OK thanks.
<bekks> WillWork4Foo: So you're better of creating a full backup.
<histo> BlackWeb: gdisk cgdisk and sgdisk if you want to use a cli app. gparted if you want a gui app for GPT
<bekks> BlackWeb: Dont do it. ext2 is an ext3 without a journal.
<histo> BlackWeb: What tool did you use to partition the drives/
<bekks> BlackWeb: Getting errors errors on mkfs - you should investigate them.
<BlackWeb> I've been getting the errors when I'm trying to create a filesystem on the partition
<bekks> BlackWeb: And the errors are caused by the MSDOS label you are using. Use GPT, and you will be able to create partitions larger than 2TB.
<bekks> BlackWeb: And after creating a partition like that, you will have no problem in using ext4, which is an even better choice than ext3.
<BlackWeb> Which so far I've tried using mkfs.ext & parted to do the partitions Both have Failed
<bekks> BlackWeb: mkfs doesnt create a partition at all.
<histo> BlackWeb: parted should be able to createa  gpt table
<BlackWeb> ya used parted to create the partition then mkfs to do the filesystem
<Deathlire> new kernels should support 3Tb raids..right?
<bekks> BlackWeb:You were using the wrong format. You have to use GPT for a disk > 3TB.
<BlackWeb> How would I obtain a newer kernel throught the command line
<histo> BlackWeb: It's not the kernel
<histo> BlackWeb: Ifyou would listen
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, 3 TB is quite small...
<BlackWeb> Right now I'm waiting for it to fail again on this format then I'll try those suggestions you mentioned :)
<nanashiRei> BlackWeb http://google.com/?q=gpt
<nanashiRei> BlackWeb http://google.com/?q=uefi
<Deathlire> well they aren't totally huge..but they are bigger than most normal comps. just servers and now I'm remembering this is a server application.
<BlackWeb> To be honest I've spent my whole Saturday & Been up for 24hrs trying to get it done, Running on Monster Energy Now
<histo> like talking to a wall
<Deathlire> maybe you need to rest and the answer will come to those who wait?
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, I think the theoretical limit on filesystem size is like 16 exabytes or something silly
<histo> BlackWeb: In parted mklabel gpt  then partition
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll give that a try
<Deathlire> exabytes...wow..wish i had even 1 of those :P
<histo> BlackWeb: then format and go to bed
<BlackWeb> ;) Cheers lol
<Hawkerz> 24h, lightweight :p
<Deathlire> i do 96 hours no prob :P but I'm usually done with whatever i tried to achieve and twice more at least :P
<c2tarun> is there anyway to change the icon of any app in Unity 2D launcher?
<nanashiRei> There is nothing that a 24 cans pallet of Redbull or Coffee can't fix :P
<Deathlire> I don't do caffeine at all anymore..kills me really..got some probs...i'm 31
<Deathlire> my main technological thing is network/wifi anymore
<Deathlire> hmm is konversation actually installed default on ubuntu now?
<Hawkerz> maybe
<Hawkerz> I haven't done a clean install in some time
<Deathlire> i doubt it..he used something other than a normal net :P
<Hawkerz> if you installed ubuntu desktop I'd be surprised, but if you installed kubuntu maybe
<Deathlire> I haven't done a clean install since maverick..far as ubuntu..last thing i have booted is bt5
<Georgy> Hawkerz, any other ideas to fix my problem :( ?
<Hawkerz> Georgy, what's the current problem?
<Georgy> Same as yesterday
<Georgy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857043
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, the last clean installation I did was MS Dos 6.22
<k1l> Deathlire: konverstaion is not a standard program for ubuntu
<Deathlire> lol..yeah that was a clean install to nowhere..at least ya didn't say 3.0 :P
<k1l> Deathlire: since it uses the gnome base its empathy
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, for archival purposes
<Deathlire> was figuring that k1l thats the last thing i remember from 11.x something
<k1l> Deathlire: konversation is a kde program. it might be standard on kubuntu
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deathlire> i actually like win3.11 nice and fast but you have to have some very ancient progs to use it, have those to
<k1l> Georgy: what is you actual issue? just pasting a forum thread from 2011 is not supposed to let people help you
<cfhowlett> !details|Georgy,
<ubottu> Georgy,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Georgy> cfgowlett, read the link i gave, all details in there
<Georgy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857043
<Deathlire> i can say without a doubt it may be the pegatron mobo if your using a new distro of ubuntu with the newer Xorg
<Lee-C> Hi guys,  can anyone please tell how to use pm-suspend so you need to enter a password on resume like you usually would if clicking the sleep button.  Cheers.
<Deathlire> brb in a few
<Hawkerz> Georgy, which of those posts is yours...
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601789/
<ronalds> whats wrong with this openbox autostart file
<newuser123> whtagwan
<coolmanlg> I have a mobile broadband app installed in wine but the app does cannot see the attached usbmodem. Any idea on how I can access the modem from wine?
<Deathlire> setup your conf with using usb0-1-2-3 try doing lsusb to find your usb stick
<cfhowlett> coolmanlg, I'd be surprised if wine has fully realized USB support ...
<Hawkerz> wine barely has 32 bit windows executable support
<Georgy> Hawkerz, last one, but i have same pc
<Georgy> & problem
<coolmanlg> Deathlire, which conf?
<histo> !appd | coolmanlg
<histo> !appdb | coolmanlg
<ubottu> coolmanlg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Deathlire> i've got wine to support quite a few things..usually it supports my usb sticks though
<Hawkerz> and the same version of ubuntu? IF all of that is true, Georgy , did you follow the instructions in that thread?
<Deathlire> wine.conf or winex
<histo> Deathlire: Yeah but he would need drivers that the program would understand
<histo> coolmanlg: Any reason you don't use the usbmodem in linux?
<Deathlire> yeah..usually i needed all drivers and files for emulating to do it right
<Lee-C> Can anyone help me with setting resume from pm-suspend to prompt for password please :)
<Deathlire> brb gotta put the hamburger up for slaughter :P
<Hawkerz> for software running on wine to have seamless integration with os/hardware seems like it would have to  be a miracle -- it's not like he's just trying to access a bag of bits or some files
<coolmanlg> histo: the app provide a means to recharge the modem with credit. I have not been able to find a way to send USSD request via the modem
<histo> coolmanlg: What kind of modem is it?
<cfhowlett> coolmanlg, perhaps install windows into a virtualbox, install guest additions and run your app ...
<histo> +1 for virtual machine
<tobzel> For some odd reason I don't understand my libmysqlclient disappeared from /usr/lib. I've already tried to reinstall libmysqlclient-dev and mysql-client but it doesn't reinstall the fiel
<histo> coolmanlg: That is your best bet if there is no linux support for it. Getting something like that in wine to work would be a little far fetched.
<coolmanlg> huawei e303. cfhowlett: That's what I currently do. I just want the ease of doing everything from.
<will0w> hey guys, i switched to ubuntu a while ago its awesome blown away with the scope and freedom! I want to set up a private network, server and developing environment looking for some advice
<Hawkerz> coolmanlg, but it does sound like it could be a fun side project to spend your vacation on!
<cfhowlett> coolmanlg, you might be asking just a bit too much of wine ...
<Hawkerz> I literally just tried getting outlook working in wine
<Hawkerz> even that crashed
<Georgy> Hawkerz, there is no solution given ?
<coolmanlg> histo: I can use the modem in ubuntu. infact that is what am using right now in Ubuntu 12.04.
<Hawkerz> you're not even installing the same release,...
<histo> coolmanlg: What do you mean a way to recharge credit?
<Georgy> Well its the same problem ?
<Hawkerz> Georgy, that is.
<coolmanlg> Hawkerz: yea. My coding ability is limited to php and a bit of python.
<histo> coolmanlg: I doubt that's controlled on a hardware level.
<Deathlire> huawei..with a subscription from what provider?
<Hawkerz> coolmanlg, yeah, i realized that sounded as thought it was directed at you, but it wasn't
<Georgy> Hawkerz, i think its just Asus :(
<Hawkerz> histo, but its ability to connect to the internet is probably dependent upon having some system to tell it to do that
<coolmanlg> histo: It's prepaid modem with subscripton from a provider.
<Hawkerz> Georgy, what is the laptop you're working with?
<histo> coolmanlg: So I don't understand why you need their software if it's prepaid
<Deathlire> have you considere you also have to siable that *modem* to use as an emulated device since it's not going through loopback for some reason?
<histo> coolmanlg: you pay them it works....
<Deathlire> disable*
<coolmanlg> histo:the modem usually come with windows app that you can use to buy subscription. Huawei has an app for Linux but all effort to get it to work has been futile.
<Guest44549> Im trying to get a hang of ARP. Lets say I want to send a packet from x to y via router R. I got R's MAC-address through ARP-query, so an IP-packet is made to B, sent to R which in turn maces another LLF to y. But what will the ARP table on x say on the route to y after that?
<histo> coolmanlg: Can you buy a subscription from the providers site?
<Deathlire> you need the driver that windows uses to run the modem placed in your wine libs...preffereably a 32 bit one
<histo> coolmanlg: Sounds like you have an XY problem
<Deathlire> and i cannot spell right now :P
<Hawkerz> Guest44549, I'm going to take a random guess and say there is a channel called #networking where you should have that discussion
<coolmanlg> histo: What I currently do is to use Windows via Vbox to buy the credit. No, you can't buy from their site.
<histo> coolmanlg: Perhaps switch providers
<Deathlire> put the drivers for the usb modem into wine..and then restart it, start it up and then emulate the windows software
<Guest44549> okay, Hawkerz. Will try that
<Hawkerz> coolmanlg, I still think it's going to make a really fun project, but I don't think you're going to finish this weekend
<abetusk> exit
<coolmanlg> Dealthlire: I will try it and see. Thanks.
<abetusk> whoops, sorry
<Deathlire> well was gonna help guest out..but if they are a guest..can't help em when they leave
<coolmanlg> Deathlire: the driver may emulate the modem?
<Deathlire> yeah Hawkerz it isn't something ya do over 10 minutes but, you probably would spend a good night on it
<megdanov> someone familiar with audio driver issues and willing to help ? :)
<Deathlire> holdon gotta check the meat
<Hawkerz> megdanov, be more specific -- we have all heard of them, but I doubt many of us have written one
<histo> !ask | megdanov
<ubottu> megdanov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> megdanov: have you tried selecting a different output in the sound properties?
<megdanov> srr, it's third time asking and didn't find help and now forgot to be speciffic
<megdanov> laptop Toshiba Qosmio x770 . Sub is off
<megdanov> the fron speaker work
<megdanov> but the sub is not and cant find any driver :(
<Hawkerz> did you try installing the driver?
<megdanov> i can't find any appropriate driver to install. The speakers are working since installation but not the subwoofer(it's integrated)
<Hawkerz> so the subwoofer expects sufficiently powered/amplified output fed through the speakers, yet it doesn't even connect directly to the source?
<Hawkerz> my subwoofer works fine, and i definitely don't have any drivers for it
<will0w> i found mono useful for creating the right environment to run windows software, you can emulate the .NET and runtime environment in ubuntu, windows progs run better in the right environment
<Guest56538> hello
<megdanov> it does not require any additional power source
<Hawkerz> will0w, can I use mono to install outlook?
<megdanov> its integrated in the laptop
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, greetings
<megdanov> at the bottom
<Hawkerz> oh
<Guest56538> :)
<Hawkerz> that makes more sense :p
<Guest56538> is anyone good at ubuntu?
<Hawkerz> i didn't know they put subwoofers you could actually hear anywhere on laptops
<Hawkerz> what kind of laptop is it?
<megdanov> Toshiba Qosmio X770
<will0w> I should imagine it would increase your chances of getting it going, most windows software runs with .Net, my ubuntu at the moment seems to run almost any windows prog without problem not tried outlook but will try it now
<Hawkerz> Guest56538, if you have a question please ask it
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest56538
<ubottu> Guest56538: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hawkerz> yeah, that.
<will0w> mono has enabled me to have the basic windows software running in the background of ubuntu
<will0w> wine program loader and mono
<Hawkerz> megdanov, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/944864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944864 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "toshiba qosmio x770 subwoofer not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hawkerz> it's a known bug in alsa
<Guest56538> ah sorry, all new to this. anyway i live in China and there's this stupid firewall thing; how can i configure my vpn so it punches through and i can finally watch youtube
<exalt> hello why does my system crash on this command: sudo memdump > mem.raw
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, you vpn provider should supply that info
<megdanov> It seems abandoned
<megdanov> I published another one
<megdanov> a guy tried to help but no luck
<Guest56538> ah, how do i get to that info; like easy step by step instructions
<Hawkerz> certainly it does not appear to be high on anyone's priority list
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, which vpn provider did you sign up with
<will0w> Guest56538 there might be a tor bridge near you?
<hojgaard> anyone know if there still is to be a big secret in raring that only will be known at release?
<dannyjoris> hi, I set up Ubuntu Server as a VM in virtualbox, but I can't ping the IP. THe network settings are NAT & Host-Only. It's a fresh install so I assume I need to configure it. ANy idea how?
<histo> Guest56538: Do you have a server you can ssh to?
<megdanov> Thank you anyway. Hope soon there will be a solution so i don't have to boot away to win just to listen to music
<Deathlire> i'm back somewhat for a bit, whats up
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, different providers, different processes ...
<Guest56538> i dont know. :( ive just installed ubuntu sorry
<cfhowlett> dannyjoris, outside of my area, but I bet #ubuntu-server might know.
<dannyjoris> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, so you have NOT bought a vpn package then.  That's step one I guess.  The few free vpn providers are well known and quickly killed by the great firewall
<Hawkerz> dannyjoris, you probably have to bind sshd locally
<Hawkerz> and if you're also running sshd on the host, you probably want to put one of them on a different port
<Hawkerz> then you can just ssh localhost
<Deathlire> hmm somebody trying to use the free shell access with no output or otherwise firewalled output?
<Guest56538> ah yes, i prob need to buy a vpn service i know i was using freegate on my windows system but it wasnt terribly good
<Guest56538> nice country but a stupid ass GCF
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, I've given up trying to get YT but there IS a free and easy FB workaround ...
<Deathlire> if ya have a home comp not in use..just it as your personal vpn anywhere
<jkkl> Is it true Ubuntu is less prone to viruses than Windows?
<cfhowlett> jkkl, true
<Deathlire> true enough jkkl
<Deathlire> just make sure root has a good password or it will be just the same
<Guest56538> FB walkaround? or which VPN would you suggest?
<jkkl> cfhowlett: Deathlire: Well, I don't get viruses from your mom either. I'm protected. So please cease and desist your blabbering. Are you trying to convice me that not getting any viruses is a symbol of high quality of your choice of software? The fact that you're attributing that characteristic to Linux has already earned you a spot on my hate list. Besides, I can make my computer immune to viruses. Just watch. Pop! Did you see that? I
<Guest56538> ...vpn provider
<Deathlire> Nice, jkkl, you have taken the troll course. :P
<Hawkerz> interesting
<Hawkerz> I always advocate protection personally
<Deathlire> hope they have a deadbolt eh..lol..reminds me of a Defcon
<Guest56538> i think jkkl likes linux
<jkkl> Guest56538: Why? Linux can't do nothing.
<cfhowlett> jkkl, well that's quite original thinking you've got going there pardner!  Tell me, other than displaying your appalling lack of manners, why are you here?
<Deathlire> linux does all the things you don't want to be into.
<Guest56538> oh maybe not
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, wait 1
<cfhowlett> jkkl, oh and you HATE me?  Then my day if fulfilled.
<jkkl> cfhowlett: GOOD
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, see this  http://www.letskis.com/how-unblock-facebook-vietnam-china/
<cfhowlett> Guest56538, use this.  took about 30 seconds
<cfhowlett> http://www.armabloggin.com/facehost.php
<Deathlire> why don't you go chroot -R 777 yourself jkkl :P
<Capprentice> hey anyone knows how can make a complete bootable system out of my installed system. actually i wana know how i can use remsatersys ?!
<histo> Capprentice: yeap remastersys
<histo> !remastersys | Capprentice
<Capprentice> histo, how do u cross the 4gm limit ? i have a30 gb system..
<histo> Capprentice: well what do you ahve that you are going to fit that on?
<Guest56538> thanks...the letskis website is telling me of a XML Parsing Error: unexpected parser state
<Capprentice> histo,  i want to make a  complete back up of the whole system !
<histo> !backup | Capprentice
<ubottu> Capprentice: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Deathlire> rsync woot
<histo> Deathlire: meh no compression
<histo> but good utility
<Deathlire> tried imaging?
<histo> Capprentice: dd if=/dev/sdX | gzip -6 > somefile.img
<lysy_> 123456
<histo> Capprentice: you'll want to do that on an unmounted system.
<Deathlire> unmount /dev/sd*
<histo> Capprentice: also I would name it somefile.img.gz  so you remember it's gzipped
<Deathlire> actually should have said sudo first..but used to being in root really
<gustav_> So my steam stuff isn't working. Is this where I complain?
<Hawkerz> depends on why it's not working
<Hawkerz> but probably not
<cfhowlett> gustav_, we don't fix steam ... valve does
<Deathlire> not really..but probably in wine...I actualy have a working steam in Wine though
<histo> gustav_: no complain to valve
<gustav_> Valve doesn't support the Linux client.
<Hawkerz> didn't they release it?
<gustav_> So no use complaining to them.
<histo> gustav_: there is a support section right on their site
<Deathlire> I haven't even tried the nix version..lol
<gustav_> I've e-mailed them two times or more and they've responded, both times, with that they don't support the Linux client.
<Guest56538> i think you should send Valve a strongly worded email
<gustav_> I sort of did.
<Guest56538> oh yea
<gustav_> Yep.
<Deathlire> well they told you exactly what they mean..use a windows based one and wine it
<Hawkerz> gustav_, if you can provide error messages it's possible we can help
<histo> gustav_: Pleas go to the support site
<gustav_> histo: It's not a known problem I don't think.
<histo> gustav_: you won't know if you don't check
<Deathlire> hmm what is your problem?
<gustav_> It's something optirun/bumblebee.
<Hawkerz> ah
<Guest56538> what game do you want to play on steam?
<Hawkerz> are you optirun'ing steam?
<gustav_> I get an X11-error.
<gustav_> Yep.
<gustav_> And then when I launch the game (tried two different ones) it reports some kind of X11-error.
<Deathlire> what game though?
<Hawkerz> gustav_, a copy of the error message would be very useful
<Hawkerz> gustav_, use ubuntu's pastebin service -- I can't remember the URL but hmmm
<Hawkerz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Georgy> Hawkerz
<Hawkerz> yep?
<Georgy> Should i get myself Linux Mint, cause i cant get ubuntu ?
<Deathlire> mint kinda sucks..its
<Hawkerz> I'm still not clear on what the issue is with ubuntu.  You have an installation DVD correct?
<gustav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601935/ This is for Team Fortress 2.
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> it just my pc
<Hawkerz> put it in the drive, moved your cd/dvdrom drive to the top of the boot order?
<Guest56538> cool game
<Hawkerz> and did you wind up in ubuntu?
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> i get the instalation meny
<gustav_> TF2 used to work great but when I upgraded it installed some extra package. That's my suspect but I can't remember it's name.
<Hawkerz> okay, then what happened?
<Georgy> but when i choose anyhting
<Georgy> fomr the menu, i get a blac kscreen with white dash
<Georgy> on top
<Hawkerz> gustav_, that error message is worthlessly vague
<gustav_> Hawkerz: I agree.
<Hawkerz> Georgy, which menu?
<Guest56538> i love kebab
<Deathlire> hmm TF2, actually got a buddy that does TF2 server recoding..and we both use Wine emulating for them, it does pretty well if you have eerything installed
<gustav_> Will apt-get purge steam remove all the packages it uses?
<gustav_> Hmm.
<Georgy> the installation menu
<Georgy> when i start up pc
<Georgy> with live cd
<Hawkerz> gustav_, anything in ~/.xsession-errors? or /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Deathlire> it is probably an X server thats not really compatible with your setup..least I have found with my older systems anyways..is it an older system?
<jammsen> hi guys, i try to run teamviewer on my ubuntu 12.10 but when someone connects on my meeting the screen is just white, i dont find a reason why. Could please help me someone? Im using the current version of teamviewer.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, if you pastebin your /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf it would be a good place to start from
<gustav_> Hawkerz: BadWindow blabla.
<Georgy> Hawkerz, you got ubuntu yourself ?
<Hawkerz> yep
<Georgy> 12.10 ?
<Hawkerz> on every computer I use in fact
<Hawkerz> ah, no
<Georgy> wich version ?
<Hawkerz> I stick to long term support releases generally
<Hawkerz> so 12.04
<Georgy> Where can i find the 12.04 ?
<Hawkerz> Georgy, does it boot you into an ubuntu live system? or does it take you to something like this http://andrewtheart.tripod.com/linux/Images/Ubuntu-InstallMenu.jpg
<Deathlire> on ubuntu.org
<gustav_> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601945/ It's standard, I think.
<Georgy> last one
<Hawkerz> gustav_, did you just install bumblebee + optirun?
<Georgy> but more modern version
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntu.com
<Georgy> with different background
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Ehm... optirun is in bumblebee, I think...
<Hawkerz> Georgy, so you choose 'install ubuntu' and it goes to a black screen?
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> and i tried
<Hawkerz> gustav_, do you have primus installed?
<Georgy> nomodeset
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Yep? It matters?
<Deathlire> everything matters :P brb
<Hawkerz> Georgy, did you try the 'try ubuntu' option?
<Georgy> yes
<Georgy> try ubuntu without installing
<Hawkerz> and had the same experience?
<Georgy> yes
<Hawkerz> interesting....can you tell me the model of the laptop you're on?
<gustav_> primusrun is broken on this machine.
<Georgy> Asus X71SL
<Georgy> GeForce 9300M GS
<Georgy> 2.00 ghz
<Georgy> 3gb ram
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I believe you need Bridge=auto in the optirun section
<Hawkerz> at least if you have the latest version...
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Ok. Do I restart bumblebee somehow...?
<Hawkerz> sudo service bumblebeed restart
<gustav_> Oops. HoN died. :>
<Hawkerz> HoN? game?
<gustav_> Yep.
<Georgy> Hawkerz, any ideas ?
<Hawkerz> what machine are you running? I have the same exact configuration as you
<Hawkerz> Georgy, probably, I'm looking
<gustav_> A laptop.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, make and model would be particularly useful
<Georgy> HAwkerz Thanks :D
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Same problem. Ok. Clevo P150EM.
<Hawkerz> hmmk. lets see
<gustav_> I think it's a configuration problem with Steam. Wrong packages.
<Hawkerz> if you want to try reinstalling steam that's certainly an option
<jammsen> hi guys, i try to run teamviewer on my ubuntu 12.10 but when someone connects on my meeting the screen is just white, i dont find a reason why. Could please help me someone? Im using the current version of teamviewer.
<Hawkerz> it could easily be any number of fairly common problems with the nvidia/bumblebee setup
<gustav_> Hawkerz: What's the correct way? apt-get purge steam? I think there's some i386 version installed as well...
<gustav_> Ah. :/
<Hawkerz> if you do dpkg -l | grep steam
<Hawkerz> it will show you all of the isntalled packages
<GranoSalis> hi
<Hawkerz> Georgy, here is one suggestion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814221
<Hawkerz> (last post)
<cfhowlett> GranoSalis, greetings
<Deathlire> jammsen : your wine isn't setup correctly is all, Last time iused teamviewer it was 7+ so it's probably wine related try an 'apt-get update wine'
<Deathlire> in terminal, that is.
<Georgy> Hawkerz, what am i supposed to do with the codes :( ?
<GranoSalis> cfhowlett:  thanks
<Georgy> Allright i got solution
<Georgy> let me try
<Georgy> brb
<Hawkerz> Georgy, when your system is first booting up, get into the bios (f2 or something)
<GranoSalis> could someone help me with Firefox?
<Hawkerz> 3 minutes of googling for that one
<Deathlire> yeah download chromium
<cfhowlett> GranoSalis, details???
<Hawkerz> gustav_, do you have PMMethod defined in the [driver-nvidia] section of your bumblebee.conf?
<GranoSalis> Deathlire: i got used to FF
<Deathlire> well whats the problem with it?
<gustav_> Hawkerz: auto.
<GranoSalis> cfhowlett: how do i change the "icon's" of firefox?
<GranoSalis> to look more like the ones in windows
<joakimw> Hey guys. I'm having this weird problem with my keyboard layout. After boot its always American English, even though the only language I have added is Danish. If i add any other language and remove it, its turned to Danish. Any way I can make sure it's defaulted to Danish when I boot? Ubuntu 12.10
<jammsen> Deathlire: i have done that wine version 1.4.1
<jammsen> nothing helped
<cfhowlett> GranoSalis, I think you want to add a windows "theme" from firefox addons ...
<Deathlire> well, I'd suggest you use windows, if you want windows. but if you want to change some icons usually a right click on an icon can help you
<Hawkerz> gustav_, and you are a member of the bumblebee group? from a command prompt run 'groups'
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Yep.
<GranoSalis> cfhowlett:  thanks and heres a bigger problem,when i go to ,lets say youtube,and want to use the search bar i dont see the letters i type
<Deathlire> jammsen : also no problems hen it installed?
<cfhowlett> GranoSalis, see "windows classic for firefox 18.0.0"
<GranoSalis> I'm using FF Nightly
<jammsen> Deathlire: its all up-to-date
<cfhowlett> GranoSalis, you're on unity I take it?
<jammsen> but when you would connect from windows, its white
<GranoSalis> cfhowlett: nope im on Debian with Awesome
<Hawkerz> gustav_, you have updated all of this since Bumblebee 3.1 was released?
<Deathlire> TV doesn't play well with viewing the unix client very well, albeit it usually does a good job, but remember it's all beta..it's main focus is helping windows users
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Updated what?
<cfhowlett> GranoSalis, never used debian but I think if you change your desktop environment or display themes ...
<Hawkerz> bumblebee/primus
<Guest56538> ok guys i gtg
<gustav_> Hawkerz: I think it's the only version I've ever used.
<hellier> Hey, does anyone know how to get soundblaster wirelessheaders to connect through bluetooth? :|
<Hawkerz> gustav_, run 'bumblebeed --version' and tell me what version you're on
<hellier> wireless head phones*
<gustav_> 3.1
<Hawkerz> okay...is this a new installation for you?
<Fuzzles> gustav_, what version
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Never reinstalled, not new as in new. Maybe 6 months.
<Hawkerz> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/bumblebee-31-released-with-primus.html <- i'd probably reinstall from the ppa following those instructions
<gustav_> Fuzzles: 3.1.
<gustav_> Oh boy. -.-" Headache.
<oldude67> anyone got a reason why when installing samba4 and its deps. does my ubuntu 12.10 starts crashing before i even use it?
<Hawkerz> it won't be too bad, feel free to pm if you want help
<gustav_> Primus has been buggy, I don't like it.
<Hawkerz> I literally just reinstalled mine today
<Hawkerz> and it works much better
<gustav_> I got flickering.
<Deathlire> ahh samba.. apt-get update samba*
<gustav_> Yes, it's faster, but.
<Hawkerz> hmm, before we go crazy on this one though, what if you run steam without optirun?
<calwig> hi, i have a 20Gb free partition, between 2 other existing ext2 partitions, where linux resides. All ok, except that Im installing Windows in that free partition, and the setup wont let me
<calwig> How can I move the 20Gb out of the center of the hard drive and on to the BEG or END of the drive? Gparted will only allow resize, not move
<priyal> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and am not able connect to internet vi lan cable.. It always shows me up: "Cable unplugged"
<Hawkerz> calwig, the only way to re-order partitions is to rewrite the partition table
<priyal> Please help and guide, am badly stuck here
<priyal> I tried to follow up this documentation : http://askubuntu.com/questions/161482/wired-connection-not-working-ubuntu-12-04
<priyal> But it too didn't help
<Deathlire> try rebooting a few times til it lets you calwig ..or use an old 16/32 bit program like nortons partition magic..or just use the good ol parted or gparted. part magic will move your small partition. but it's better to back it up
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Works. I remember, but TF2 is too slow to play.
<Hawkerz> yeah, figures
<gustav_> You insulting my Intel GPU? :O
<Deathlire> i'll insult an intel gpu :P
<Hawkerz> is it the xxxx 4000 or whatever ?
<Hawkerz> if so, yes
<gustav_> xD
<gustav_> Yeah.
<Deathlire> i insult my own gpu..an radeon 6530hd
<calwig> Hawkerz, oh, rewrite partition tables, how?
<priyal> pleAse help !
<gustav_> Probably the 3.1 update that broke everything for me.
<priyal>  I am not able to figure out the problem
<Hawkerz> best bet would be to create an image of the partition on the outer part of the drive, then write it to be sequentially after the other partition so you are not sandwiching windows
<Hawkerz> though I'm not actually certain you can write windows anywhere but 1st, all my dual boot systems have been that way
<Hawkerz> gustav_, it's likely, but it's salvageable if you want to make it work
<calwig> Hawkerz, interesting
<six2> dern new 8Mb cable is suckin
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I'm interested in the output of sudo lshw -c display
<Sebus> Hello. I need some help - trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on my crappy asus a6rp with radeon graphics card and upgraded t2250 cpu - it just crash with random characters on boot or even if it boots up from cd/pendrive to gui, screen starts blinking after several minutes no matter if external screen is connected. how to force lower res on gui boot?
<Hawkerz> what is with the asus problems today :/
<cfhowlett> Sebus, did you 1. verify the iso with md5sum and 2. check for disk errors at boot?
<Deathlire> asus is an old problem :P
<Sebus> cfhowlett: before I used win9x/xp/7 multiboot
<Sebus> memtest - no errors
<Sebus> hdat2 - no errors
<gustav_> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602024/
<Sebus> and yes, images were verified
<Hawkerz> Sebus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814221 <- possibly
<oldude67> well as soon as i uninstall samba4 system stops crashing.
<Hawkerz> also did you try booting with nomodeset enabled
<calwig> Deathlire, so somehow rebooting a few times will allow Vista to install?
<Hawkerz> calwig, no, Deathlire is confusing windows and linux
<Sebus> Hawkerz: I'll try that, now i'm sitting on other terminal machine, hard to use links
<Deathlire> well sometimes it does, for win7 ultimate..not sure about vista..
<Deathlire> actually had that problem the other day when someone refused to format their c: drive ..t didn't want to do anything but finally it did..and i told them good luck lol..
<Hawkerz> gustav_, you have nearly the same configuration of hardware as me
<Hawkerz> I will paste my configuration
<avi143> Plz suggest any free resource to learn linux commands..
<Deathlire> it's always good to do a really nice 24 hour format of your drives before installing any Os..of course normal formatting does well, but doesn't get to all the problem areas (ex. dban boot n nuke)
<gustav_> Hawkerz: What should I do now exactly? Reinstall bumblebee? That can go horribly wrong. xC
<Hawkerz> nah, give me a second and I'll give you a good set of instructions
<gustav_> Alrighty.
<calwig> i see
<Hawkerz> gustav_, one thing that'd be helpful would be to know which ppa's you have enabled
<avi143> (avi143) Plz suggest any free resource to learn linux commands..2
<Deathlire> linux.org
<compdoc> google
<Deathlire> or man pages within to learn bash
<Deathlire> yep google is your friend :P
<Mcmxc> man pages is difficult to read..
<kurteknikk> Hi, anybody knows of any issue with  logrotate and mysql ? My issue is that the the user exists and it has the correct password but i still get: error: error running shared postrotate script for '/var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log '
<kurteknikk> run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1
<gustav_> Hawkerz: source.list.d dir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602060/
<Hawkerz> oh
<Hawkerz> xorg edgers eh? did you install the experimental nvidia driver?
<Deathlire> do 92.
<gustav_> Hm, I don't think so... I'm using 313...something.
<Deathlire> if your using an intel gpu..try the old version it's like 9x something
<avi143> Linux.org is aweaome
<gustav_> 313.09.
<avi143> Thanku
<Hawkerz> gustav_, that's certainly a potential issue, since the driver may be called something else when it runs
<gustav_> Deathlire: Me? It doesn't support my GPU, I think.
<gustav_> Hawkerz: o_O
<Deathlire> i never could get my other comp with an intel to use the experimental driver
<gustav_> I don't know how anything of this works.
<Deathlire> but that was on an older version of Xorg and even ubuntu actually..it just seemed like anything newer would kill it no matter the distro was a P4 based
<Deathlire> was like an Intel 85* based gpu or 87*
<Hawkerz> gustav_, run:  'vblank_mode=0 optirun glxspheres' -- let it run for a few seconds, kill the window it ambushes you with, and pastebin the output of the run as well as the output of 'dmesg | grep -i nvidia'
<Hawkerz> (but the dmesg output only is useful after you do the optirun'
<Deathlire> i'll stay out of this convo seems Hawkerz has it down..
<gustav_> It looks good.
<gustav_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602076/
<Hawkerz> gustav_, and my only other question is whether you had primus installed before -- if you installed 6 months ago, you likely did have primus installed... the output of apt-cache showpkg primus
<Hawkerz> your card puts mine to shame
<gustav_> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602080/ Yep.
<Hawkerz> i guess i should upgrade my drivers
<gustav_> I got 304 with primusrun, but primusrun doesn't seem to work in practice with real applications.
<gustav_> It flickers.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I had the exact same setup and I upgraded today
<gustav_> Ok...
<gustav_> And your steam works?
<Hawkerz> gustav_, sudo apt-get purge primus && sudo ppa-purge ppa:zhurikhin/primus
<gustav_> :O
<Hawkerz> you may need an apt-get update somewhere in there
<gustav_> Done.
<gustav_> Trying optirun steam.
<gustav_> Same problem.
<Hawkerz> technically after you do the purge, you should sudo apt-get install primus primus-libs-ia32:i386
<gustav_> Ok.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, you just deleted primus, reinstalled it, and now need to set your config properly
<alainus> how do i run a program from a console without it outputting to it? I'm using "$ commandname &" right now... but it's not exactly it (it still outputs when opened/closed, and opens a second window of the program)
<Deathlire> try && if on a shell?
<POVaddct> alainus: you want the console output of the command suppressed? redirect stdout and stderr to /dev/null: "$ commandname >/dev/null 2>&1 &"
<Hawkerz> gustav_, and then use something like this for config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602111/
<Vegombrei> hi .. currently on ntfs partition windows 7 gonna install ubuntu, so correct me if im wrong, i can simply download the 64bit ubuntu and install and allocate the space when it comes up etc, does it also do the bootloader and give me the option to boot from windows?
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, yes, that is all handled automatically
<Hawkerz> the modern ubuntu installation requires almost no work at all (unless you are on an asus laptop apparently)
<Deathlire> nice how the new versions use native ntfs like that..
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: so i dont have to get that windows installer one right?
<Hawkerz> i would strongly advise against using wubi
<Loki_> Greetings.
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: i cant get the one i can put on a usb and install
<bau-> hi all, I have downloaded ubuntu 12.04 64bit but can't burn it on a 700mb (80 min) cd from windows 7, it says it's not enough space, why?
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, but you can get an iso and burn it, no?
<Loki_> How can I choose between environments in text mode?
<Deathlire> in all my time..always mattered when ya installed any os, and had to format or delete a partition just to use things
<Hawkerz> Loki_, which environments?
<Hawkerz> bau-, are you attempting to burn it as a disk image?
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: frighin grandma used up all the blank dvds its too cold to venture out dude
<Loki_> For example: startx KDE -  startx gnome
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, so you have no dvd's and you have no usb sticks?
<bau-> Hawkerz, yes, I'm using cd burner xp and burning as a disk image
<Deathlire> anybody know if enlightenment is ever being updated? i'm gonna guess no
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: i have plenty of usb sticks
<Hawkerz> Loki_, why are you trying to start x window servers from the console?
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, so you can install from there right?
<Loki_> Hawkerz: Later I have installed ubuntu desktop in my backtrack, without see it, My O.S. became ubuntu LL.
<Loki_> Hawkerz: My system is backtrack.. based on ubuntu..
<Loki_> look my earlier message please...
<Deathlire> backtrack is based on debian eh..but uses some thngs from ubu
<Hawkerz> ah...and you want to have control over which desktop environment starts up
<Deathlire> i know quite a bit about bt eh
<Hawkerz> when I had to worry about that I just threw it in .xinitrc I think
<Laiquendi> Guys, anybody can answer me some nooby questions about ubuntu for smartphones?
<Hawkerz> unlikely
<Hawkerz> i'm not even sure if its out yet?
<Laiquendi> yeah this is one of those questions...
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: yeah but back to my question, i donno what to download ... apparently there are three of them ... one that is a windows installer one thats the standard (my preference) and then theres this one LTS or something .... which do i download onto my usb stick?
<Laiquendi> i can't get straight answer from the internet
<Deathlire> ubuntu isn't out for arm completely..you can do some mods to use it on a droid though
<xangua> !phone | Laiquendi
<ubottu> Laiquendi: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Laiquendi> thanks
<Deathlire> depends on your phones total memory and cpu power though
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, there are a couple of options -- you have really two different releases to choose from -- 12.04 which is long term support, and 12.10 which includes a bit more on the feature side but imo is also a bit buggier
<Loki_> Hawkerz: Can you, please, tell me how can I choose between KDE and Gnome in the text mode?
<IvelfanFr> Bonjour/Hello
<Loki_> Or anybody? How can I choose between environments in text mode?
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, after you figure that out, you have 3 download options -- Wubi installer, CD/DVD, or USB.
<Deathlire> it's a passion of mine to flash the androids and such..can even run a version of windows CE on them
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, but Wubi is not a 'real' ubuntu install for all intents and purposes.  It is ridiculously easy to use, but it isn't so easy to move your stuff into a proper installation if you ever decide you're sick of being tied to windows
<IvelfanFr> I have a problem with my new computer. When I start my computer on Ubuntu 12.04, when I launch Firefox, all software have a freeze.
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: ok so im downloading 12.10, ill install it from usb, will it gimme the option to boot from windows when i need windows ,
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, of course installing ubuntu to the MBR has it's own challenges if you decide later you want to remove it and keep windows
<Hawkerz> yes, it will give you a selection menu and i think 10 seconds by default to navigate (probably will boot linux by default unless you change it)
<Deathlire> if you install it..grub should automatically place it within the boot menu..if not you can run a command and make it work
<Hawkerz> grub will do it, for sure
<Deathlire> don't tell me they replaced grub recently?
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: ok great, i prefer ubuntu .. but i have certain stuff like cameras etc that have windows software so occasionally i need windows
<Hawkerz> well grub2...works pretty well
<ferronica> Need help regarding NDISWrapper with WG311 V3 WLAN
<billkd> Deathlire: They use grub2 at least on my raring box.
<Deathlire> well Vegombrei : in console type 'apt-get install wine*'
<Hawkerz> Vegombrei, okay, so just um, don't wipe your ubuntu partition later, or, not without rebuilding the windows master boot record
<Hawkerz> meh
<Hawkerz> wine isn't nearly that good
<billkd> ferronica: Are you sure you need ndiswrapper? Try native drivers first.
<IvelfanFr> Someone can help me, I don't why Firefox have a freeze.
<Deathlire> well grub21 is stil grub..a lil different but still uses the same conf at least
<Hawkerz> for real time streaming video i wouldn't want to be fighting with wine
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, enlightenment was updated btw
<Hawkerz> this year
<Vegombrei> Hawkerz: i understand
<Loki_> Hawkerz: Hello - oo
<ferronica> billkd, for Netgear WG311V3
<Hawkerz> Loki_, hi, I don't know, I don't use gnome or kde anymore and I'm not sure if they are invoked the same way
<ferronica> billkd, you know where to get Netgear Driver for ubuntu 12.04 34bit
<ferronica> billkd, you know where to get Netgear Driver for ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<Deathlire> haha nice..i used to use enlightenment back when i had like mandrake 7 installed many years ago :P
<Hawkerz> please don't spam, ferronica
<Hawkerz> try jockey-gtk for proprietary drivers
<ferronica> Hawkerz, Oh Sorry
<Deathlire> if you can't get a driver for it..you can actually modprobe it
<Hawkerz> ferronica, it that is -- 'additional drivers'
<Deathlire> should be able to anyways..i always had to with my pci trendnet for some reason
<ferronica> Deathlire, how im new in linux
<Hawkerz> you can go to the dash and look for it or I believe it's in system settings as well
<ferronica> Hawkerz, no
<Hawkerz> just click on the top left button on the launcher and type 'additional drivers' ...
<Hawkerz> is this for a network card or a router?
<ferronica> Hawkerz, For WLAN Card Driver WG311 V3
<Deathlire> if your new to linux then i'd suggest heeding to Hawkerz suggestions..and if it just won't work i may have a fix
<billkd> ferronica: Any reason for using an LTS? They are usually made for large scale deployments not end users. Try upgrading to 12.10.
<Deathlire> uhh cause its long term Support...
<ferronica> billkd, same problem with 12.10
<Hawkerz> eh, billkd, would you give me the same advice? can you promise it won't be, in point of fact, signing me up for an afternoon of recovery?
<ferronica> Deathlire, yes
<billkd> ferronica: When you installe did you check the "install nonfree software" box?
<billkd> ferronica: I think that includes some wifi drivers
<ferronica> billkd, yes i did
<Hawkerz> gustav_, any luck?
<billkd> What is the manufacturer and model number of your wireless device?
<Hawkerz> ferronica, more information about your system would be helpful -- sudo lshw -c net
<Deathlire> I'm gonna take a guess and say this is an older belkin wifi stick?
<ferronica> billkd, right now im using NDISWrapper and WLAN working fine for now if i reboot again it wont work
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Testing things. Steam TF2 & Dwarfs F2P works great with primusrun.
<Hawkerz> post the output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Hawkerz> sweet
<Deathlire> ahh you need a script then to work on booting then
<billkd> ferronica: Do you have to run a command or something to keep it working? Never used ndiswrapper so wouldn't know.
<gustav_> No flickering in Ho
<Deathlire> that way you don't have to type it all back out
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I have not actually tried combining optirun with the new primus bridge thing
<gustav_> in HoN, yet.
<Hawkerz> but i'm glad it works!
<ferronica> billkd, just downloaded NDIS from Software center
<Deathlire> I've used ndiswrapper plenty it worked well but i needed to have it cron'ed though
<Hawkerz> ferronica, did you configure it from the command line or did you do it from a gui
<Deathlire> brb i'll look up my old info for my driver..it should be almost the same for you
<ferronica> if you know and want to check config take teamviewer
<ferronica> Hawkerz, From GUI
<gustav_> Hawkerz: This is glxspheres, prepare to weep. :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602173/
<ferronica> Hawkerz, Im new in Linux world
<Hawkerz> !!!!!
<Deathlire> uhmm..how did you do anything with ndiswrapper from gui? ok...
<ferronica> Hawkerz, take TeamViewer
<Hawkerz> ferronica, no worries
<Hawkerz> i'll find what you need
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, there's some gui client, i could never figure it out
<gustav_> I don't think it's max, even. Because there is some pesky energy saving thing that's throttling the CPU.
<Deathlire> holdon a sec..brb..i'll give you the info to keep it working from the way it is.
<IvelfanFr> All my screen freeze when i launch firefox >.<
<Deathlire> the gui client doesn't do it right is all i'm sayin from the wrapper
<gustav_> Hawkerz: I'm trying to change bridge...
<Hawkerz> 203.466722 frames/sec - 227.068862 Mpixels/sec <- when I run it properly
<Hawkerz> I'm not even sure what the bridge options are
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Not bad.
<gustav_> Hawkerz: I thought primusrun was an option. It was not.
<Hawkerz> ferronica, this might be helpful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76313/how-to-keep-ndiswrapper-configuration-after-reboot
<Hawkerz> here, the correct syntax is apparently this:
<Deathlire> hmm actually all i have are drivers for it..and a bunch of other things but not the text explaining how to do it anymore..and no the drivers aren't for your card..hmm
<Hawkerz> gustav_, hawk@hurin ~ » optirun -b primus glxspheres
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Works.
<Hawkerz> though when you are testing from a vte you should run it with vblank_mode=0
<gustav_> vblank_mode can be set to default to 0, I think.
<Deathlire> I went and bought a card that would run native with linux the good ol rt2500 or linksys wrt54gusb
<gustav_> TF 2 lags if it's not 0.
<holmesc> hi
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Thanks A LOT for helping me, though. I have had a hard time getting this to work, getting the thumb out of the behind so to speak. So thanks.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, trust me, having spent literally full days trying to get graphics working in the past, I am always happy to help if I can
<gustav_> Hawkerz: :)
<Hawkerz> fortunately for you I have the same exact hardware configuration and literally just finished doing the same exact thing
<gustav_> Bumblebee is a new bag for me.
<gustav_> xD
<Hawkerz> I was definitely unimpressed with primusrun as a replacement for optirun before but this configuration seems to do its job
<Deathlire> gpu is a pain sometimes..spent many nights myself a bit back especially when they didn't have total support for my cards..
<gustav_> Hawkerz: ...why? You just have to change the command, right? Firefox is the only thing I have configured (in WindowMaker) to launch with optirun.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I think primusrun was not being switched properly or something...I tried to run firefox and my computer just overheated all the time
<Hawkerz> and ran slow...but again, these things are so kind of arcane and mystical that who knows what the reason was
<Hawkerz> anyway, as far as I'm concerned it's a miracle that this is the problem I have now...I had quite a struggle with a dell mini 10 and the GMA500/Poulsbo card
<Deathlire> get a desktop :P
<Deathlire> lol
<m4rtins> Hello! I'm new to Ubuntu and have a problem. The wifi seems much slower and a bit more instable on Ubuntu 12.10 than on macosx, i have a dual-boot install on my macbook air.
<Deathlire> if ya got a laptop don't expect total control..or some pentesting with bt
<NachoPoncho> Hey, I've been trying to get a straight answer from Google to no avail, but does Ubuntu for Android effectively run all Ubuntu apps *without* docking?
<Deathlire> Sorry, I can't help with mac/apple probs..never will use one eh
<NachoPoncho> ^
<Deathlire> NachoPoncho depends on your cpu and ram really when it comes to android..what apps do you want to run..really?
<NachoPoncho> I was wondering if ubuntu for android allowed mobile access to the repos for the respective architecture
<NachoPoncho> For example, would I be able to use the ARM port of Gimp etc. without docking?
<Deathlire> I'm sure it would, but I'd consider it being a bit slower on upgrading since it''s using the ARM arch
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, I have a desktop -- several
<whoami> any free VPS..?
<NachoPoncho> I'm trying to decide if I want to wait for the Ubuntu phone or settle for and Android with Ubuntu running on it
<Hawkerz> yes
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Exactly. I just gave up. I tried asking the actual primus people and they just naaw, there's no problem.
<Deathlire> why would ya use gimp persay on an android eh?
<Hawkerz> whoami, you can have all the free VPS you want, you just need to supply the hardware and configure it with the free software the ubuntu community supplies you with
<Hawkerz> gustav_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602224/
<llutz> !phone | NachoPoncho
<ubottu> NachoPoncho: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Hawkerz> seems to be what it's supposed to look like
<whoami> ok thanks
<Hawkerz> I guess the drivers have gotten that much better since 3.04...could be worth pursuing
<NachoPoncho> The Gimp was just an example, but I currently have a Nokia N900
<gustav_> Hawkerz: You have a bit too close to my performance for sanity. I have the top-of-the-line 680M.
<Deathlire> the only real application for androids so far seems to be modding droids to use ubu running backtrack so far...with very limited support
<NachoPoncho> I like it because of the amount of freedom I have to mess with my phone, although Nokia stopped supporting it
<Hawkerz> sure, I can match you when I'm only running xchat and a web browser and neither of them on my nvidia card :p
<Deathlire> the N900 is actually perfect for ubu..from what i've read
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Sure hope so! :P
<NachoPoncho> I figure it's time for a new phone, and I was looking into Ubuntu for phones, since I use Lubuntu on my laptop
<NachoPoncho> The N900 only overclocks it's single core to around 1150 Mhz :c
<Hawkerz> gustav_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602230/
<gustav_> Hawkerz: OMG! I see your password! jk, jk.
<Deathlire> they are great for say wardriving thats about it..not sure on actual uhmm say GiMP type stuff
<NachoPoncho> EasyDebian runs nicely in chroot, though. And it can use Gimp/OpenOffice, so I bet Ubuntu touch could
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Is that clock really true? 33 MHz?
<jigal> hi i have running an ubuntu server on vps but have the error network is unreachable when i do ping 8.8.8.8 any idea's?
<Hawkerz> no idea gustav
<NachoPoncho> N900s? They're great for everything!! haha
<Deathlire> well who in their right mind would want to use a paint prog on a small screen? :P
<zimzum77> wht happening, I'm looking  for a bandwidth eq for my ubuntu and sugg. ??
<NachoPoncho> I haven't heard the term "wardriving" in aeons, though. That made me smile.
<NachoPoncho> True. I can't make much out of Gimp on even bigger screens.
<Deathlire> i still do some WD'ing NachoPoncho ..lol
<Hawkerz> gustav_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602024/ <- that was yours, also shows 33mhz
<NachoPoncho> but there are some apps that I like that aren't usually available in standard repos.
<Deathlire> ever heard of wget and make? :P
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Yep, I know. Aren't these cards PCI Express? Doesn't matter much but I hate false data.
<NachoPoncho> Deathlire: lol
<levo>  i got an irc server set up on my linux (localhost) - my friend wants to connect to my irc system wih ad-hoc wifi , and windows 7 os, how could it be done?
<levo>  i got an irc server set up on my linux (localhost) - my friend wants to connect to my irc system wih ad-hoc wifi , and windows 7 os, how could it be done?
<NachoPoncho> Yeah. I just mean: Android may have Angry birds, and apps for Pandora
<NachoPoncho> but does it have wireshark, nmap, gnu userland, etc?
<Deathlire> levo..read up on UnrealIRCd if your going to use or host one..since your probably using that.
<Hawkerz> gustav_, well, the kernel only talks so much to the nvidia card I guess...
<NachoPoncho> I guess I just like using familiar apps.
<Deathlire> yes shark is there..not much of a screen to output to though
<Hawkerz> levo, why doesn't he just connect to your wireless network
<Hawkerz> levo, that would be much more straightforward than trying to establish an ad-hoc network just to talk to the person sitting next to you
<levo> we want to chat
<levo> without internet access
<Hawkerz> did you consider having an actual conversation?
<Deathlire> lol
<levo> Hawkerz: we are not in the same floor
<jigal> hi i have running an ubuntu server on vps but have the error network is unreachable when i do ping 8.8.8.8 any idea's? How should i configure my network connection?
<Deathlire> best thing i've heard in awhile..
<levo> we need to be in contact
<Deathlire> run a cable levo
<Hawkerz> levo, but you are close enough to form an ad-hoc network?
<Hawkerz> is your friend a romantic interest?
<levo> is it supposed to be a therapy support channel?
<Deathlire> hey now i've seen ad-hocs that run over a mile or two..so eh..not sure what ya talkin :P
<Hawkerz> no, but if you're doing it for romance I'm way more interested in helping
<levo> can't you just answer?
<Hawkerz> IRC I am quite proficient at, but ad-hoc networking i have no experience with, so I'd have to read about it to help you
<Hawkerz> so you see the math...
<levo> what i'm trying to do is making an irc server in a library for answerning readers question without making noise. capipsh?
<Hawkerz> not really, since that doesn't demand ad-hoc networking
<Deathlire> sounds like you are telling us a lie..but also you can do this but are you using a computer..or a phone..?
<levo> so there's no place for wiring.
<levo> damn
<levo> i'm on my laptop, ubuntu precise
<Hawkerz> in fact I'm pretty sure an ad-hoc network would be counterproductive to the goal of fielding a bunch of inquiries
<Hawkerz> why did you decide to go with irc anyway?
<levo> it allows multiple connections for chatters
<Deathlire> sounds like they want a fake network to be wirelessly transmitted to get incoming data and sent back..to me
<Deathlire> ad-hoc is only one connection..or am I just presuming to much?
<levo> do you have any better idea? me: ubuntu , guy: windows 7. we want to chat in library. distance: 3 to 20 meters.
<Deathlire> install skype beta..have other person install skype windows flavor..chat
<Deathlire> or yahoo..or whatever
<levo> Deathlire: no internet access
<Hawkerz> in a library? really?
<Deathlire> ahh use lan messenger..then
<wtfman> use a lan chat app
<levo> Deathlire: where are you from?
<Deathlire> wine it on nix..other person can use windows version
<Hawkerz> but yeah, IRC is massively overkill for this
<Hawkerz> I've been on small IRC servers but never ones consisting of just 2 people
<levo> Hawkerz: how?
<Deathlire> i'm from SC..that enough for ya?
<Hawkerz> levo, all the IRC servers I know of are designed to manage thousands of simultaneous connections, they are very complex pieces of software
<levo> Hawkerz: i installed irc-hybrid server.
<billkd> how about netcat?
<Hawkerz> sure, I'm not saying it won't work -- though I don't really see what the trouble is then if the server is running and you got the ad hoc stuff down
<Deathlire> and some reason i have 10 of those servers..dedicated since about 2000 to the same 10 ppl..keep trying to increase ppl but never works for some reason..plus i never cared if it did
<levo> what's the maximum distance ad-hoc can support?
<Hawkerz> depends on the strength of your respective wireless cards
<Deathlire> uhmm about well depends on your antenna gain really..well mostly
<Hawkerz> if one of you is running ubuntu you probably want to disable laptop mode and all that
<ioria> netcat is good, also linpopup, but you have to compile it
<wtfman> what is laptop mode ?
<Deathlire> even my android gets a signal out over ad-hoc about 40 feet
<Hawkerz> or, more specifically, don't let your wireless card fall into powersave mode
<levo> so what the windows guy should do to connect to my irc server?
<levo> (ad-hoc wifi0
<Hawkerz> get an irc client and type in whatevery ou type in to address the other party in an ad hoc network
<Deathlire> run say xchat2..or mirc and connect to it
<Hawkerz> lol
<levo> i enter 127.0.0.1
<levo> but what he should enter for the server/
<levo> ?
<Deathlire> run mirc.. then /server localhost 6667
<ioria> levo: your IP
<Hawkerz> oh, levo, seems like you can assign yourself an IP
<Deathlire> also depends if he has the right listening ip in the conf which i doubt is.
<Hawkerz> if you're in ubuntu though you can just ifconfig and find it out at the time
<levo> sorry to ask but how i can determine what my IP is when i'm not connected to the internet/
<Deathlire> whatismyip.org
<wtfman> if he is not connected *
<Hawkerz> well if you have an established network connection, levo, you can go to a terminal and run 'ifconfig'
<Deathlire> or ifconfig
<Deathlire> works wonders
<ioria> levo: your IP does not related to Internet
<Hawkerz> no idea, maybe you can make an ad-hoc loopback network for testing purposes
<ioria> levo: your IP it's not  related to Internet
<Loki_> What is the command to access the kubuntu via terminal? startx?
<Hawkerz> alternatively you can assign yourself a static ip
<Hawkerz> ^ recommended
<Deathlire> most likely if they don't have net for some reason..it's probably going to block you on port 6667..so use port 5900 as a listening port
<Hawkerz> and make sure you use that as the bind address of the irc server
<Hawkerz> Deathlire, ad hoc network
<Hawkerz> no rules
<juvani> Loki_: startkde
<wtfman> Guys, does anyone knows how to tunnel IPv6 traffic using IPv4 network ?
<Loki_> juvani: Thank you.
<Deathlire> ad-hoc directly binds so it should be a simple task..how the hell ya even binding ad-hoc really or even why is my real question
<Hawkerz> well, I can think of lots of reasons, and the air of mysteriousness made me want to help
<Loki_> juvani: Can I choose between environments too? For example: startgnome
<Hawkerz> Loki_, yes, nobody is forcing you to start kde
<Hawkerz> Loki_, it helps if you have gnome installed as well as kde though if you want to run it
<levo> Deathlire, Hawkerz: ioria: so this is what should we do (correct if i'm wrong): i create an ad-hoc , windows guy connects to it. he runs hexchat and enters: /server x.x.x.x which is my IP. then every thing goes well. right?
<juvani> Loki_: genome-session for genome
<Loki_> Hawkerz: So the command is the right: startgnome -- startkde
<zimzum77> how does one copy and paste a command line in terminl, I try with mouse but no luck
<Deathlire> yeah its got my mind going nuts..on why someone and how someone can make an ad-hoc network that well they want to talk over and they can't..itshould be easy
<levo> any firefall thing may happen?
<Hawkerz> levo, do you have a firewall running?
<Deathlire> ctrl-c to copy and ctrl-v to paste
<Loki_> got it.
<levo> Hawkerz: idk
<ioria> levo: Let's give it a try
<Hawkerz> zimzum77, are you in an actual console, or in a windowed emulator?
<zimzum77> Hawkerz,     xterm
<Hawkerz> can't you just highlight with the mouse?
<Deathlire> ctrl-c to copy and ctrl-v to paste
<ioria> levo: but in my advice it's better a messanger client
<gustav_> Now, if only the Steam client would stop being so sucky...
<levo> ioria: what?
<gustav_> Can't even drag the window.
<zimzum77> i can highlight but no copy pasta
<ioria> levo: it's like the sms on your phone
<Hawkerz> zimzum77, you should use a different VTE
<Hawkerz> zimzum77, I suggest gnome-terminal
<Hawkerz> or whatever the KDE one is
<zimzum77> but i'll try cntr option
<Deathlire> use a Vicks :P
<Hawkerz> it doesn't work, zimzum77
<zimzum77> gnome term eh?/
<Deathlire> ./gnome-terminal
<Hawkerz> gustav_, i'm not entirely sure about the complexities involved in the process of modeswitching
<Hawkerz> it's probably worth hanging around their irc channel actually...they're on here right?
<levo> Deathlire: isn't possible to more than one laptop connects to my wi-wi connection?
<Deathlire> no, you can only have One connection per ad-hoc mode
<levo> isn't any other connection type that supports multi connections?
<Deathlire> sounds like you need to just have them connect to whatever you are connecting to, and then finding out your private ip's then cnnect to each other over irc
<levo> Deathlire: i didn't get what you mean
<Hawkerz> theoretically it makes no sense that you should be limited to one connection
<Deathlire> it requires walking to the other people and telling them your ip and how to connect to you..like say example: /server 192.168.1.42 6667
<Hawkerz> but I really don't actually know much about it because I have never attempted to establish an ad-hoc network
<levo> so it's not impossible for others to connect to my local irc server via wireless
<Deathlire> well ad-hoc is just one connection to just one other computer..thats why it's called what it is :P
<Deathlire> no as long as they are connected to the same network..or ssid your on
<bizhanMona> HI all, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my system for the first time. Then I typed "sudo apt-get update" and I got the following errors:  pastebin.com/T3NffkT4   any idea please? thanks
<levo> Deathlire: you mean it's possible, right?  (cause i said : so it's not IMpossible for others )
<Deathlire> yes brb
<jirido> 3;3~
<Deathlire> just have everyone connect to the same wifi you are connecting to..if you have one right?
<stercor> I have a bunch of 3.5", 1.44Mb discs. There are disk drives aplenty.  My question is whether Ubuntu supports them (drivers)
<Hawkerz> yep
<Deathlire> ahh yes unfortunately they actually do :P
<Hawkerz> I just finished installing a fresh copy of msdos 6.22 from original floppy images
<Deathlire> and they are disks :P
<levo> Deathlire: yes, my laptop is the other connecting to
<Hawkerz> stercor, remember, imz = img zipped, you can literally just unzip it
<stercor> ?
<Besatnias> Hello, chatters.
<Deathlire> if its only your computer and there is no wifi to connect to, then you will unfortunately have to just do ad-hoc without a router. which means only one person can connect
<stercor> Where would the .imz file be and how would it be named?
<_cronus_> Deathlire, iirc you can connect multiple computers on an ad-hoc network
<Besatnias> do you know of a tool to find appropriate drivers for my computer?
<levo> _cronus_: really?
<Deathlire> and once you open up a terminal..which if you have already figured out a way to ad-hoc it means you have knowledge of how to install and run dhcp2-server and it's conf's..so i'm beyond your help
<Deathlire> multiple if wired _cronus_
<Deathlire> and also depends on the chipset of the wifi in question
<david__> hello
<levo> brb
<levo> wanna test irc win connect
<david__> I need your help on LVM. I reduced a logical device without the flag -r, so the filesystem has not been shrinked. How can I fix this ?
<afflicto-laptop> Does anyone know of an app suitable for pixel art?
<_cronus_> Deathlire, that's strange. i remember i used it before i got my asus portable ap
<Deathlire> pixel or ansi/ascii?
<bizhanMona> HI all, I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my system for the first time. Then I typed "sudo apt-get update" and I got the following errors:  pastebin.com/T3NffkT4   any idea please? thanks
<stercor> What I'd like to hear is: "That's a dumb question.  Of course they are. Have been for years."
<Deathlire> what kind of wifi repeater chip did it have _cronus_ ? :P
<_cronus_> Deathlire, can't remember it used atheros driver for sure
<Deathlire> ahh atheros..one of the best tools in my profession haha
<Kryil> hey guys. I could need some help with xrandr. It seems that I'm to dumb to use --rmmode to delete wrong modes, as I can't find the names (xrandr only lists the modes, but not their names). Could someone give me a quick hint where to find them?
<antonius> I need to access a HFS+ drive, but am having troubles with permissions.  I even changed my uid.  Whats the best solution for this?  I have nearly 2 terabytes of data, and need to at least read hfs+
<Hawkerz> Kryil, why do you need to delete modes?
<Deathlire> sudo is your friend
<Hawkerz> antonius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660958
<Kryil> Hawkerz: I'm using a DVI->VGA adapter. My machine is unable to detect the proper resolution of my monitor now.
<Hawkerz> Kryil, you still shouldn't need to delete modes
<petester> are there any reports of the latest security update breaking people's wifi?
<Deathlire> set it manually in the xorg conf eh
<petester> i'm on a macbook pro 5,5 and I've reinstalled twice with the same bug
<Hawkerz> petester, are you installing in bootcamp? virtual machine? what
<Deathlire> i broke your wifi..i am here..i am quiet..i am your vengeance :P
<levo> Deathlire: i entered my ad-hoc ip in /server x.x.x.x  result: connection refused
<petester> hawkerz I wiped the laptop and I'm doing single-boot ubuntu
<levo> Deathlire: and windows guy couldn't even connect to the ad-hoc network!
<Deathlire> levo if your using say xchat since your nix.. try /connect xxxx 6667
<Hawkerz> levo, you need to edit the configuration file for hybridircd and set the bind host to your ip address
<Kryil> Hawkerz: It seems that after graphic driver updates I always run into the issue of getting the wrong resolution (something, my monitor can't display). In addition, although only the proper resolution is in xorg.conf, even the wrong ones are listet (and somehow are used after resuming the machine)
<Hawkerz> petester, you are the first person I've heard that from
<m2k> hello everyone
<Hawkerz> petester, http://paste.ubuntu.com -- hmmm are you on ubuntu now?
<Hawkerz> if so, please share the output from sudo lshw -c net
<petester> Hawkerz yes, I plugged into the ethernet
<Deathlire> do the editing on conf..bind to your ip addy which is probably 192.168.x.x or 10.10.x.x and then rehash the server
<m2k> guys i have a problem
<Hawkerz> prolly need to restart it actually, sudo service hybrid-ircd restart (where hybrid-ircd is whatever it's really called)
<levo> Hawkerz: what about the user = "*@127.0.0.1" ? should it be change so?
<Hawkerz> Kryil, I have had the same problem as you, let me see if I still have the script I was using
<Deathlire> well yeah i'm not familiar with hybrid i don't use it..i use unreal..which is an easy ./unreal rehash
<Hawkerz> levo, user="*@*"
<m2k> when ever i tri to boot up i get a red splash screen however if i boot up using recovery mode and then resume system it works... anyway know why this is?
<Hawkerz> I've never used hybrid either but I can't imagine it's too difficult
<Kryil> Hawkerz, thanks. Did your problem include wrong resolutions after logging back in (not logged of, just a locked screen)?
<Deathlire> user = "*"
<Hawkerz> m2k: without logs it will be very hard to diagnose -- the output of dmesg would be a good place to start
<petester> Hawkerz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602378/
<Kryil> Apart from that, I should simply buy a DVI cable for the future ~.~
<Hawkerz> Kryil, depending on your hardware, it may not actually solve the problem :p
<petester> Hawkerz, also I don't know if this is relevant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602383/
<Hawkerz> petester, did you install the broadcom drivers ?
<Deathlire> my system actually uses dvi's.. 2 of them actually..and i have them both adapted to hdmi..which kills color output..but seems ok
<petester> Hawkerz yes.  Software Sources says that I'm using the proprietary ones right now.
<Kryil> Hawkerz: With my old graphics card this never happened. The monitor sent the correct resolutions. My new one has no VGA output and uses the adapter. That's why I thought that's the issue
<m2k> Hawkerz where can i find the logs? all i can really do is take a video nothing else it wont even get to the login screen
<Hawkerz> hmmk
<Hawkerz> in reverse order, m2k: the logs should still be saved to the disk (/var/log/dmesg.1 will be the dmesg from the previous boot, for instance)
<Hawkerz> Kryil, older grahpics cards are better at communicating EDID over vga than newer cards
<Hawkerz> and petester, I'm going to need a second to figure yours out
<petester> Hawkerz ok, thanks.  You should set up a paypal so people can tip you for your efforts!
<Hawkerz> petester, I just don't like people struggling with something that can be fixed pretty easily
<Hawkerz> having done a lot of that myself
<luke> hi guys
<Hawkerz> petester, lsmod | grep bcm
<Deathlire> and the countless ppl who say bye to linux when they just can't get graphics to work right or something to compile like it should...killing them from using it..
<ghost_> how every one
<Guest69730> what do you think is a better vpn securityvpn or express vpn? does anyone know?
<petester> Hawkerz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602417/
<Deathlire> probably security..express is usually a term for newbs
<SolarisBoy> never heard of either
<Hawkerz> petester, also, apparently you need to blacklist 'b43' and 'ssb': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784460&p=10948641#post10948641
<SolarisBoy> openvpn vpnc and they have that open-connect client
<chaox> hey
<chaox> is chromium-dev completely broken or usable?
<Deathlire> depends on how they market the vpn..i guess
<Hawkerz> i expect it is usable chaox or they wouldn't distribute it
<Guest69730> i live in china and i need to crack out of the firewall
<Hawkerz> well, chromium-dev is more likely to be development headers than a usable web browser
<Deathlire> why would it be broken? it sure isn't going to be the best bug free thing..but dev is sometimes ok if you want the latest
<Guest69730> i was here earlier, i thought i may need to just buy a vpn service
<jigal> getting this error when logging in to my ubuntu server: ubable to cd to /home/jigal
<Deathlire> then change your dns..if you want to kill a firewall
<SolarisBoy> or tunnel your traffic over ssh...
<SolarisBoy> not sure what changing dns would do to kill a f/w btw
<Deathlire> that works to..but vpn's are nice to have if they are legit
<ferronica> billkd, you moron
<Hawkerz> petester, hopefully this is the last question I have -- cat /etc/modules
<ferronica> who is admin here
<mhills> quit
<ikonia> ferronica: what's up ?
<Deathlire> most fwalls in china or actually isp's use a dns thats filtered which kills most of the net is all
<SolarisBoy> and if your going for bypassing by encrypting your traff - why not do it for free?
<ferronica> Ban billkd
<ikonia> ferronica: please don't call people morons
<Guest69730> how do you do those things? free would be better i guess if there's another option
<ferronica> ikonia hi
<SolarisBoy> Deathlire: ahh i see
<ferronica> ikonia u want to now reason
<ferronica> ikonia, Know*
<ikonia> ferronica: if you have a problem, please join #ubuntu-ops and we can resolve it
<pdbeard> ==
<chaox> Guest69730: whats the problem with you being in china?
<chaox> cant access something?
<petester> Hawkerz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602429/
<Hawkerz> firewall probably chaox
<ferronica> ikonia, he hacked my system and created Batch file to auto kill Xchat
<Hawkerz> petester, sudo echo "wl" >> /etc/modules
<SolarisBoy> batch file?
<Hawkerz> petester, also, modprobe wl
<ikonia> ferronica: please do what I told you
<Hawkerz> er, sudo modprobe wl
<Deathlire> quite a few problems can be killed by using googles dns..but if it's something else then well..i may can help you :)
<ferronica> ikonia, he insisted me to install ssh
<petester> Hawkerz I get permission denied when I try to do those blacklist things
<llutz> Hawkerz: sudo echo >> doesn't work, use "echo foo |sudo tee -a bar"
<ikonia> ferronica: final time - join #ubuntu-ops if you have a problem
<Hawkerz> right, sorry
<Guest69730> this great chinese firewall is killing me; no facebook zynga poker, no porn, no youtube and no pbs or bbc online videos
<Hawkerz> petester, do what llutz said
<Deathlire> if somebody told you to instal ssh when it was already installed..hmm..also you shouldn't give out root and passes
<chaox> Guest69730: No PrOn ?!
<ssvss> Hi, I would like to run the following cmd at startup "sudo apt-get install irssi
<SolarisBoy> do they push those filtered DNS via ISP autoconf (DHCP or something) or or they *enforcing* it by redirecting dns traffic to a certain set of dns servers?
<Hawkerz> ssvss, are you sure you need to install it every time yo uboot up?
<petester> so just replace >> with |
<ssvss> sorry ignore the above line, incorrect cmd
<billkd> ssvss: why do you want to install a package every time your machine boots?
<Guest69730> yea!
<Hawkerz> petester, i'll just give you a single line to execute
<Sjajne_Niti> ssvss, :D
<petester> nvm i got it
<Hawkerz> one second
<SolarisBoy> if it's the first than wouldn't getting around it for all of china be as easy as Deathlire mentioned?
<Hawkerz> oh
<Hawkerz> fantastic
<SolarisBoy> or would they get like caned or something for that?
<boba88> hi
<Deathlire> SolarisBoy : they actually have a dropper on the dns comps just for that reason
<SolarisBoy> sheesh
<boba88> i moved from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 11.10 for the devolopment of one program
<Hawkerz> petester: after that, check the output of lsmod for either 'b43' or 'ssb' -- if either one is present then 'sudo modprobe -r xxx'
<petester> Hawkerz actually the text scrolled too far and I'm not an irssi expert, could you copy paste the echo foo | sudo ....
<boba88> i have trouble linkking agains glew
<boba88> against*
<Deathlire> alot of isp's even america have it..ya just don't see it..but alot of it is getting thrown out when torrents are abound..around the us anyways
<Hawkerz> petester, echo wl | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<boba88> did something crucial change when Ubuntu introduced unity? Why I am able to compile and link on Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit and not on Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit?
<SolarisBoy> oh im sure but - heh yea i guess cause he still didn't mention what he site was going to.. coulda been pr0n
<ssvss> I woule like to run this cmd at startup "echo 255 >   /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/sensitivity". I can't run this as sudo. so I have to do a "sudo su" before running this cmd. including this is /etc/rc.local, after a "sudo su" doesn't work.
<Hawkerz> boba88, compile and link what?
<ikonia> billkd: could you check your private messages please.
<boba88> Hawkerz: a program that uses freeglut, GLU and glew
<Deathlire> boba88 you might want to "make clean" before ya compile from 32 to 64 bit
<boba88> Deathlire: i did that
<llutz> ssvss: you don't need to use sudo in rc.local, commands from there are run as root
<SolarisBoy> ssvss: rc.local is going to run as the root user -
<petester> Hawkerz I'm gonna reboot, be back in a minute.
<Hawkerz> but yes, the entire windowing system is quite different as far as I know
<Hawkerz> petester, hopefully
<petester> ;)
<Deathlire> all the deveolper headers and such installed as 64bit as well boba88 ?
<zyngawow> hello
<boba88> Deathlire: yep
<boba88> Deathlire: i link as -lGL -lglut -lGLEW -lGLU
<zyngawow> Can anyone help with ubuntu being veeery laggy graphically?
<Hawkerz> boba88, what's the nature of your errors?
<boba88> Deathlire: the thing is the libraries are found but the defintions within them are not!
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, probably, but i need a minute
<boba88> Hawkerz: undefined reference to `__glewDeleteFramebuffersEXT'
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, I've got plenty of time :)
<ssvss> I tried adding the command without sudo in rc.local, but the file wasn't updated after a reboot. any idea what I might be doing wrong.
<Deathlire> Thats one thing i probably can't help you with..I'm not the best on compilers or modes for them
<zyngawow> I installed ATI's drivers, it was laggy, went to software sources and enabled propietary drivers from there... still laggy
<Deathlire> ohh ya got undefined refs..hmm
<Deathlire> are they symlinked?
<Guest69730> can someone like hack into the chinese government and take down the firewall for a while so i can check my facebook account and watch epic fail compilations on youtube
<Guest69730> joking
<petester> Hawkerz, still no wifi :/
<boba88> Deathlire: i think not
<petester> blacklisting didn't work
<boba88> Deathlire: the libs are at /usr/local/lib
<zimzum77> so can i get rid of, xterm, uxterm when i have just terminal
<boba88> Deathlire: for example the libglew.so
<Deathlire> Guest69730: reroute your dns to say 8.8.8.8 and if it doesn't work let us know
<petester> however software sources seems to be showing new hardware that wasn't there before
<Deathlire> boba88 i'm not sure exactly but have you tried to apt-get update *glew*
<zyngawow> My Ubuntu is laggy with moving windows around, video playback seems fine, I tried launching MineCraft and it just didnt work.
<Genrawir> zyngawow: Have you installed the video drivers?
<Hawkerz> petester, lsmod | grep wl
<Guest69730> i would love to but my router is in chinese and there's no english version
<Guest69730> and i cant read chinese
<Deathlire> or really what chipset do they have for the gpu..depends
<you-tee-f> could someone tell me which implementation of ANSI is commonly used in the modern unix-like OS  §
<you-tee-f> ?
<boba88> Deathlire: i tried to update to 1.6
<boba88> i know the newest is 1.9 but still
<ikonia> you-tee-f: you may want to try the ##linux channel, this channel is only for Ubuntu
<Deathlire> your in china and can't read chinese? hehe well try to google what the router pages say?
<petester> Hawkerz, that command returns blank
<you-tee-f> my bad
<Hawkerz> petester, sudo modprobe wl
<Deathlire> ansi-540
<zyngawow> Genrawir, yes, I went to ATI's website and downloaded latest driver and installed it.
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, that was a biiiiiig mistake
<babs> sasc
<zyngawow> Is it=
<Guest69730> :) yea...i should get on the learning how to read it. i'll try the google translate
<Skire> with the new 13.1 proprietary legacy ati drivers, are the opensource drivers still the way to go for 2D performance?
<petester> Hawkerz, FATAL: Module wl not found
<Hawkerz> yes, zyngawow, run this command and paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com -- sudo lshw -c display
<zyngawow> What was Ubuntu's shortcut for terminal?
<Skire> ctrl alt T
<boba88> alt F2
<kurteknikk> Hi, anybody knows of any issue with  logrotate and mysql ? My issue is that the the user exists and it has the correct password but i still get: error: error running shared postrotate script for '/var/log/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql.log /var/log/mysql/mysql-slow.log ' run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1
<boba88> then type gnome-terminal
<boba88> :)
<Deathlire> actually Guest69730 : maybe you should try just translating dns and then try  to figure out where it is..probably is 4 lines..might be 2..for ip's
<Genrawir> zyngawow: You might need the 'Official' Oracle Java for Minecraft, but unfortunately I run NVidia, so I'm not too versed with ATI.
<boba88> longer than ctrl alt t
<babs> how does the xchat works
<zyngawow> Genrawir, no, I had MineCraft running on OpenJDK before
<zyngawow> Genrawir, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602478/
<zyngawow> Nice, 33mhz
<IvelfanFr> Hello every
<boba88> Deathlire: the update did not help
<IvelfanFr> I have a problem, someone can help me ?
<Genrawir> zyngawow: Ok, that seems right, because I'm using OpenJDK again (it was broken for a bit some time ago).
<Deathlire> so it did update though boba88 ?
<IdleOne> IvelfanFr: depends what the problem is, ask your question and if someone can help they will.
<boba88> Deathlire: i did sudo apt-get update
<Genrawir> zyngawow: In that case I would look to install the video drivers through Ubuntu instead of from the ATI website.
<llutz> kurteknikk: "sudo logrotate -dv -f /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server"  any useful info?
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602478/
<zyngawow> Genrawir, I tried that too... maybe I messed everything up doing that
<IvelfanFr> IdleOne: Okay
<boba88> Deathlire: you cannot do sudo apt-get update *glew*
<boba88> but rather update the everything
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, lsmod | grep video
<kurteknikk> llutz, let me check...
<Deathlire> all i can say is try another make clean which ya probably did..or wait on one of these fellas to help ya..least i tried
<Deathlire> meant upgrade sorry
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, nothing
<Hawkerz> but yeah, ultimately zyngawow -- the stuff I need to see is: dpkg -l | grep -i ati
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, the output of that is too long
<Guest69730> here we go i've found my primary dns server; would that be it?
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, it fills the console up
<IvelfanFr> I have install Ubuntu 12.04 on my new computer. Ubuntu boot and login works but when I'm on the desktop and I launch one software, I have a big freeze of component. My mouse works on the soft (for example, Change channel on IRC) but when I clic on Cross to close soft nothing happend.
<Deathlire> Guest69730: Yes, that would be it and Secondary as well.. use first as 8.8.8.8 and second as 8.8.4.4
<boba88> Deathlire: now i do an upgrage 742 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.
<IvelfanFr> The left side works with my mouse but not the top side.
<IvelfanFr> I try to change USB Port of my Mouse but nothing happend, I try to change my mouse, same thing.
<Hawkerz> petester, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<kurteknikk> llutz, interesting i see this at the end of the output: removing old log /var/log/mysql.log.8.gz
<kurteknikk> error: error opening /var/log/mysql.log.8.gz: No such file or directory
<Hawkerz> proprietary ATI drivers are still called fglrx?
<zyngawow> they are
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, what version of ubuntu are you on
<zyngawow> 12.10
<llutz> kurteknikk: but " /var/log/mysql.log.8.gz"  exists?
<kurteknikk> llutz, strange because earlier i see: renaming /var/log/mysql.log.7.gz to /var/log/mysql.log.8.gz (rotatecount 7, logstart 1, i 7),
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, here is your article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/129200#129200
<petester> Hawkerz, The options in Software Sources changed, but still no wifi.  Should I reboot again?
<kurteknikk> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602501/
<Hawkerz> petester, try sudo modprobe wl
<Hawkerz> :p
<petester> still not found
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh huh
<Hawkerz> reboot for the moment
<zyngawow> Is it installed lol?
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, yeah, hang on, I was about to stop you
<oal> I just reinstalled ubuntu, an I have two monitors. Now, when it's in power save mode, and I reactivate it again, the second monitor takes very long to turn on again. It used to be pretty much instantanious. Any ideas?
<llutz> kurteknikk: but " /var/log/mysql.log.8.gz"  exists?
<kurteknikk> llutz, strange but apparently mysq.log.8.gz doesn't exist and not even mysql.log.8.gz
<kurteknikk> llutz, *mysql.log.7.gz (whilst i saw that files were renamed so they should exist...
<k1lled> hi all, someone from here talk bulgarian? my english is band, i want to ask something....
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, I'm going to give you a customized set of instructions
<k1lled> english is bad *
<Hawkerz> just give me a moment
<IvelfanFr> How can I recover my root password, I forget it ...
<IvelfanFr> ?
<Deathlire> i only know dovijdane
<xangua> IvelfanFr: you shouldn't even had root password enabled
<kurteknikk> llutz, no it doesn't exist
<k1lled> Deathlire haha :)
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, perfect :)
<llutz> kurteknikk: "getent passwd mysql"    uid=108 i assume
<reape737> hello
<k1lled> Deathlire you know what mean dovijdane?
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, I did the second step on there to because I did &&
<Hawkerz> if the first step failed then the second step also failed
<Guest69730> hey  guys i tried it but still no youtube etc
<IvelfanFr> xangua: I don't understand.
<andrew123> hello
<kurteknikk> llutz, yes, uid=108
<Deathlire> yes, means good bye as my bulgarian friend taught me
<kurteknikk> llutz, the other files exist from 1-6 but 7 and 8 don't exist
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, it didnt
<Guest69730> Deathline you have a bulgarian friend?
<andrew123> I just installed google-chrome, but it can only be run from terminal. When I run it and Lock it to Launcher it cannot be run (does some animation and thats it) - any advice please?
<llutz> kurteknikk: "df -h /var/log"
<k1lled> Deathlire how is his nickname ?
<Deathlire> yeah kinda my bulgarian gal somewhat. but isn't
<ioria> IvelfanFr: get the User's Ubuntu Manual and scroll to TroubleShooting, you'll find the solution
<k1lled> Deathlire you undarstand from ubuntu ?
<Deathlire> ja
<DoctorTruth> anyone know how to fix choppy graphics and speeds in video games on xubuntu 12.04
<kurteknikk> llutz, /dev/sda7       907G  434G  428G  51% /
<kurteknikk> llutz, there is space available...
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, could you please PM me the instructions when you have them?
<Capprentice> FloodBot1,  hello ;)
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, sure thing almost done
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, are you using unity?
<reaper_> you need to reinstall the drivers for graphics card
<Guest69730> what is DNS anyway?
<jhutchins_wk> Guest69730: It's the service that translates hostnames to IP addresses.
<Capprentice> Domain Name System.  Connect google.com to its corresponding UP
<Capprentice> IP
<Guest69730> ah, thanks
<Deathlire> domain name server..it looks up all the info on a name and resolutes to an ip
<Hawkerz> I expect that changing local nameservers is not going to thwart the chinese government, sadly
<llutz> kurteknikk: so diskspace is not the problem, you might test the brute method: "sudo rm mysql.log.[3-7].gz" and run logrotate again to see if it stll errors (just be sure you don't need the old logs anymore)
<petester> Hawkerz, still no wifi :/
<Guest69730> yea they may have cottoned on to that
<jhutchins_wk> kurteknikk: If you need them you can move them to some other directory.
<andrew123>  I just installed google-chrome, but it can only be run from terminal. When I run it and Lock it to Launcher it cannot be run (does some animation and thats it) - any advice please?
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, No, I used something to get gnome 3
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, I'll get you a link
<kurteknikk> llutz, why do you think i should remove the others ? since there is space left shouldn't be a problem right ?
<Capprentice> How to setup vpn ? Is there any software like HotSpot Shield for Ubuntu ?
<jhutchins_wk> andrew123: We really don't know anything about how Google's software works.
<kurteknikk> jhutchins_wk, thanks for your tip :)
<ioria> petester: also b43 is blacklisted ?
<llutz> kurteknikk:better  "sudo mv /var/log/mysql.log.[3-7].gz /tmp"
<zyngawow> Hawkerz, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<Deathlire> thats always my first line of defense..change dns servers...seems to work most of the time
<reaper_> is there any gamer on steam for linux
<llutz> kurteknikk: no just to check if logrotate runs through if there is no .7.gz , it is just a test
<ikonia> reaper_: there are games on steam for linux, yes
<kurteknikk> llutz, mmm ok let me try
<petester> ioria yes
<Hawkerz> ok zyngawow thanks
<reaper_> i no that butt hell all the servers dont have any players
<andrew123> jhutchins_wk: I thought the problem might be on Unity's side.
<jhutchins_wk> andrew123: Wild guess: You need the full path.
<Guest69730> there was a dns server number in there before i replaced it; it's not going to change anything is it now that i have?
<ioria> petester: this link if for Arch, but could be usefull: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149516
<jhutchins_wk> Guest69730: DHCP or static?
<llutz> kurteknikk: tbh, its like  "poking in the dark" because i don't have any real idea why the rotation fails at that point.
<Hawkerz> peterrus, did you sudo modprobe wl again?
<Capprentice> Guest64555,  hey put 8.8.8.8 amd 8.8.4.4
<kurteknikk> llutz, still same error
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Nah, flickering is back in HoN.
<kurteknikk> llutz, what i noticed is: rotating log /var/log/mysql.log, log->rotateCount is 7
<Hawkerz> gustav_, at least it lasted awhile :p
<Hawkerz> i guess bumblebee doesn't have it's own logs?
<gustav_> Maybe.
<Guest69730> yea i tried that capprentice, nothing. but there was 61.130.254.34 in the primary dns and nothing in the secondary
<Hawkerz> gustav_, some errormsgs are reported to /var/log/syslog -- grep for bumblebee maybe
<llutz> kurteknikk:i guess its just the value taken from here" grep rotate /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server"
<Capprentice> Guest64555,  no matter. You can put what I have written. Still this will work.
<kurteknikk> llutz, so from somewhere it's expecting that there's 7 logs...
<Guest69730> ah that's ok, thanks
<Guest69730> yea it looks like i'm still connected to the internet without that
<Deathlire> should have first and second Guest69730 and if its put into the router to apply or save changes..may also need a good reboot to flush the dns
<Deathlire> reboot of the router that is
<Capprentice> yes. Reboot.
<Capprentice> other wise changes will not reflect.
<llutz> kurteknikk: but you removed the .3...7.gz from /var/log before you issued logrotate again, and checked it?
<jhutchins_wk> The only reason to reboot a linux system is to load a new kernel.
 * sakhi trying to get more reasons why an open source application should not be hosted on a Windows server.
<kurteknikk> llutz, yes i checked it and it still complained about 8
<Hawkerz> Guest64555, are you seriously trying to circumvent the chinese government's firewall using dns?
<Guest69730> sorry to sound stupid but is that push the little button in the back on and off
<jhutchins_wk> Rebooting for other reasons is a holdover from Windows and is not necessary in Linux.
<ikonia> sakhi: please do it in a different channel then
<Hawkerz> er, one of you anyway
<Guest69730> yea, i'm trying :)
<jhutchins_wk> sakhi: What do you mean by hosted?
<Hawkerz> I have to be somewhat skeptical that they would not have considered that
<ikonia> jhutchins_wk: sakhi this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<llutz> kurteknikk: can you please pastebinit the output from last run?
<kurteknikk> llutz, yeah give me a sec
<sakhi> jhutchins_wk: I mean running a proprietary base OS and a OSS application. I'm sure this is the right channel for this though.
<kurteknikk> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602555/
<babs> hi
<jhutchins_wk> sakhi: ikonia is right that this isn't related to ubuntu, but there's no reason not to run OS applications like openoffice or konversation on a Windows system.
<babs> hi
<cloakable> Is this right place to ask about Pulseaudio on ubuntu?
<llutz> kurteknikk: those "renaming ....7 ->8" "6->7" etc lines are independent of real existing log.files and i tested it here, it successfully removes 8.gz at the end. sorry no idea why it fails with your setup
<Guest69730> what if i went to edit a new vpn and created a new one, would that work?
<kristenbb> hi, I've recently updated some packages, and since then I can't log in with ubuntu3D, I am forwarded to ubuntu 2D. I have 12.04. What to do ?
<kristenbb> k1l: ^
<kurteknikk> llutz, strange i have 2 other servers and noone of them have problems
<kurteknikk> llutz, also checked logrotate script and it looks the same...
<Hawkerz> hmmmm hopefully zyngawow's disappearance and failure to return is because wiping fglrx went well....
<kurteknikk> llutz, thanks a lot for your time, i'll see if i can figure out what's going on...
<llutz> kurteknikk: sorry i couldn't help
<radzior> hi, is xubuntu-desktop missing from repo? i have installed ubuntu over network and cant install xfce
<llutz> kurteknikk:  but at least you are right, its not the debian-sysmaint-password :)
<jrib> radzior: what happens when you try?
<kurteknikk> llutz, yeah... what's interesting is that even if i run the command on another server that i have, it still complains about file 8
<radzior> i get: E: Unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop
<kurteknikk> llutz, but i never got any email notifications that it fails on that server
<jrib> radzior: run "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<radzior> jrib: did that
<jrib> radzior: make sure you have universe enabled
<radzior> jrib: how do i make sure?
<jrib> !repositories | radzior
<ubottu> radzior: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<radzior> you mean, adding some new repos?
<gustav_> I think the flickering is due to heat.
<jrib> radzior: enable the universe repository, yes
<gustav_> Hawkerz:
<Hawkerz> yeah, I agree with you
<radzior> thank you :)
<Hawkerz> even my steady typing and programming has that effect
<gustav_> Hawkerz: It started flickering, I lifted it from my lap and it stopped.
<Hawkerz> it could be interesting to track temperature
<gustav_> True.
<gustav_> Seems to be a zillion sensors, though.
<Guest69730> put your computer in the fridge
<dakotawulfy> can someone help me with grub2
<gustav_> It's rather cold already but sure.
<dakotawulfy> want to write grub to usb thumb drive
<Hawkerz> dakotawulfy, okay
<Hawkerz> go for it
<dakotawulfy> Hawkerz ok when i try to use this script it does not work i get a  ERROR: mkdir /var/lock/dmraid
<gustav_> What exactly are all the problems being worked on now?
<kristenbb> hi, I've recently updated some packages, and since then I can't log in with ubuntu3D, I am forwarded to ubuntu 2D. I have 12.04. What to do ?
<Hawkerz> dakotawulfy, how are you attempting to install?
<Hawkerz> ubuntu has a tool specifically to make bootable usb sticks
<Hawkerz> kristenbb, http://paste.ubuntu.com -- the output of: sudo lshw -c display
<dakotawulfy> ok using this script
<dakotawulfy> Hawkerz  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602597/
<Hawkerz> dakotawulfy, so you -only- want grub?
<Hawkerz> zyngawow, should I take the downtime as a sign that things went badly?
<artrei> hi all, how do i call lxde panel settings from terminal?
<zyngawow> No, everything went great, just the WiFi, I'm using my phone as a modem
<kurteknikk> llutz, do you know who is responsible of the logrotate 'postrotate script' ? is it mysql or ubuntu ?
<dakotawulfy> Hawkerz ok try to do an install on usb thumb drive wanted to do full install on usb
<novice> how can I disable swap and remove swap file?
<Hawkerz> dakotawulfy, use ubuntu's startup disk tool
<Hawkerz> dakotawulfy, it does precisely that and handles all the formatting and stuff
<dakotawulfy> nope
<kristenbb> Hawkerz: http://pastebin.com/pHJkgVSP
<dakotawulfy> no
<llutz> kurteknikk: good question, mysql i'd guess
<ronalds> It's interesting how unity runs tf2 faster than openbox, and I tought it's lightweight
<novice> I tried swapoff -a but the next time system starts swap is there again
<kurteknikk> llutz, ok because i think the problem is actually in the: 'running script (multiple) with arg...'
<kurteknikk> llutz, which is actually the postrotate script... and they have a comment: Really no mysqld or rather a missing debian-sys-maint user?
<kurteknikk> 		  # If this occurs and is not a error please report a bug.
<dakotawulfy>  Hawkerz I want a full install  on usb drive with  works fine when i take out the hard drive and in stall it to usb just wanted it to be able to work without un hooking the drive
<kurteknikk> llutz, so i think i should report a bug heh
<ronalds> how to remove kde without removing other kde apps I installed before adding ppa, or some apps
<alch___> hi!
<notrootanymore> hello everybody
<alch___> does anyone have experience with truecrypt?
<ronalds> I tought it's easy to switch but some difficulties came with lightdm-kdm version overwriting gtk version
<ronalds> how to get lightdm-gtk to run
<ronalds> right now I have gdm, I ineed lightdm-gtk
<llutz> kurteknikk:but "/usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping"  as root succeeds?
<llutz> kurteknikk: it should answer "mysqld is alive"
<ronalds> maybe somebody?
<dakotawulfy> ronalds
<dakotawulfy> ronalds: When u install lightdm it should ask u what one u want to use  gdm or light dm
<ronalds> yes
<ronalds> so I should reinstall gtk version?
<dakotawulfy>  ronalds not for sure u might want to install unity greater to just to make sure it works from get go
<artrei> anyone using lubuntu or lxde? i need to go to panel settings from terminal
<ronalds> artrei search for config of it
<ronalds> lxpanel
<artrei> ~/.config/lxpanel/LXDE/panels ?
<ronalds> probably somewhere there
<dakotawulfy> ronalds install the lightdmgtk and unity greater  just get that part working first
<dakotawulfy> then u can alway change that
<ronalds> ?
<ronalds> I am installing for a wile...
<krabador> how can i switch user from terminal ?
<llutz> krabador: su - username
<ronalds> Reading state information... Done
<ronalds> E: Unable to locate package lightdm-gtk
<ronalds> wtf
<krabador> llutz, i need to watch the screen where choose the session type
<ronalds> Reading state information... Done
<ronalds> lightdm-gtk-greeter jau instalēta jaunākā versija.
<aaa801> how can i give a user access to the /var/www folder ?
<alch___> i'm using truecrypt to encrypt a whole disk (usb, external) - i can use it to "mount" the disk and create a device in /dev/mapper, but then i can't figure out how to actually mount the partitions within that device. can anyone help?
<krabador> how can switch user running the login screen, from terminal?
<auronandace> krabador: not sure what you meant but why not login via tty?
<krabador> auronandace, i only need to swith desktop environment , and i would swich from terminal
<krabador> *switch
<auronandace> krabador: why from the terminal?
<Lainey41214> How do I find a program on file system? For example, I want to find firefox.
<away> Lainey41214, /usr/bin
<Lainey41214> away thanks
<away> $ whereis program
<auronandace> !fhs | Lainey41214
<ubottu> Lainey41214: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Deathlire> ./usr/share/bin or /usr/bin or /usr/share/local
<pvh_sa> Lainey41214, in general, use "which" for things in the path, "locate" for everything else
<krabador> auronandace, if i type "sudo service lightdm restart" on tty1 i run unity again, when i would chose the desktop environment
<llutz> if you use locate, make sure you run updatedb sometime
<Deathlire> afk eatin
<auronandace> krabador: you chose the desktop environment at the login screen
<krabador> auronandace, well, how can i recall it from terminal ?
<auronandace> krabador: its a little circle at the login screen
<auronandace> krabador: why from the terminal?
<krabador> auronandace, to do it faster, when i try DE installation
<auronandace> krabador: it takes a few seconds to logout select something and login again
<roottoor> hey y'all
<krabador> ok, but i can't know what system does when i select "logout" from menu?
<roottoor> I am looking for anyone that has experience in reverse engineering. of RF devices in particular
<Deathlire> backtracker he
<Deathlire> eh
<auronandace> roottoor: not sure what that has to do with ubuntu
<jacobete> i have a problem with my nvidia 9500 gt... when i play supertuxkart on a ubuntu 12.04 gnome. why my motherboard  beeps while playing????
<auronandace> !rootirc | roottoor
<ubottu> roottoor: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jacobete> i have the privative nvidia installed
<jacobete> the current version
<Deathlire> pretty sure thats backtrack..but i do have reverse engineering experience if its for your own network
<roottoor> well, aurondace, ubuntu has many useful apps that i have successfully used... but now its getting tedious and expensive,
<Deathlire> how is ubuntu expensive?
<roottoor> lol. it isnt my friend.
<roottoor> its the man hours that are running up.
<Deathlire> well what ya tryin to do then?
<alch___> ok, here's a different question. i have a block device, and it has a partition table, but i don't have devices corresponding to the partitions. how can i get those? or can i mount the partitions somehow without them?
<auronandace> roottoor: again, reverse engineering something has nothing to do with a ubuntu support channel
<dabears2>  /msg NickServ identify asdfasdf99
<xangua> dabears2: that sucks :P
<roottoor> okay... its a bit of electrical engineering, a bit of coding and a lot of man hours. We install aircons all over the world....
<Deathlire> oops lol
<k1l> dabears2: change that password :/
<kurteknikk> llutz, yes it suceeds
<auronandace> dabears2: time to change your password, do that outside the channel next time
<kurteknikk> llutz, actually that's what i was just testing heh
<kurteknikk> llutz, what i'm suspecting is that there should be an else exit 0
<kurteknikk> llutz, under the killall command
<_cronus_> alch___, how about sudo kpartx -a /path/to/blockdevice
<roottoor> and logically these aircons all have different code. So we are having to fly around like fools, reverse engineer perhaps one unit and then fly home..... this has been going on for 3 years...
<alch___> hmm, kpartx you say
<_cronus_> alch___, it should create partition entries under /dev/mapper/
<alch___> i will check it out right now
<roottoor> gtg
<ramrebol_> i have this problem with unity (screenshot of my desktop http://goo.gl/swGnN). I don't see the bourders of my windows!  how can I fix this?
<alch___> thank you, cronus!
<alch___> you have saved the day
<alch___> kpartx/partx was exactly what i was looking for
<_cronus_> alch___, glad i could help
<Guest1253> hello Alltogether
<MyTallest> hello everyone
<MyTallest> I have been banging my head against the desk for 3 hours trying to figure out how to get Unity to display a 1024.768 desktop on a 1024.600 display.  Can anyone help please?
<auronandace> MyTallest: if i read that right then its an impossibility
<auronandace> MyTallest: your screen is smaller than the resolution you want
<auronandace> !pm | MyTallest
<ubottu> MyTallest: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SaidKLE> question: I have ubuntu server running on a laptop with ubuntu-desktop for gui. How do I get wifi connections working through network manager?
<llutz> MyTallest: that was called "Virtual" in the past and needed an entry in the display-section of cxorg.conf
<llutz> xorg.conf*
<SaidKLE> sorry, wrong channel...
<llutz> MyTallest: why don't you respect what ubottu just told you about PM?
<MyTallest> Where dose xorg.conf exist with 12.10?  It is not in /etc/X11
<MyTallest> sorry
<jacobete> i have uninstalleed the privative nvidia controller and my motherboard beeps
<llutz> MyTallest: then create one
<auronandace> !xorgconf | MyTallest
<ubottu> MyTallest: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<MyTallest> thanks!
<SaidKLE> Question: ubuntu server with ubuntu-desktop installed for gui; network manager doesn't work, even after setting interface management to "true". How do I get network manager working like it does normally in ubuntu desktop?
<auronandace> !netconf | SaidKLE
<jose106> anyone know why my laptop switches off the wireless card when I unplug the power cord?
<auronandace> !resolvconf | SaidKLE
<ubottu> SaidKLE: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<jose106> I got a Latitude E6500 running ubuntu 12.10
<ocei3ko> If Ubuntu decides to become rolling release, will the updates be when available or every week/month etc?
<ocei3ko> Or daily, even
<h00k> ocei3ko: we're not quite sure
<auronandace> ocei3ko: you are asking about something that is hypothetical, nobody can answer that
<rensvind> is there some way in ubuntu to know if the 3g modem is using 3g or 2g?  In windows I have an application that handles the internet and it tells the speed,  2g/3g etc..    but in ubuntu I see no way to know this?
<plast1k> join  #fedora
<jose106> anyone knows where the power manager for the wireless card is in ubuntu 12.10?
<FerkSwe> pastebinit must be the best program ever.
<compdoc> well, its nice when you want to paste something
<mustu> cpu frequency scaling is craching on ubuntu 12.04
<marc__> hello
<jackyyll> i
<marc__> lubuntu 12.10
<auronandace> marc__: awesome, isn't it?
<ioria> but there's no network icon ....
<SaidKLE> Okay, so maybe I didn't explain myself right. I installed ubuntu-desktop on top of a fresh install of ubuntu server from usb in order to get gui. Network manager can't see wireless networks and wouldn't let me enable/disable network interfaces until I edited /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf so it would manage the interface. Still, wireless networks don't show up. I think perhaps the server way of connecting is conflicting with the
<SaidKLE>  desktop way of connecting, but not sure.
<SaidKLE> I looked at resolvconf, but I don't see how that would help.
<MeXTuX> I have a mkv file and want to remove unwanted audio streams. Is there a software to get this done on Ubuntu? Thank you in advance :)
<dodo3773> MeXTuX: mkvmerge / mkvtoolsnix
<dodo3773> MeXTuX: mkvtoolnix*
<mustu> indicator-cpufreq is getting crashed on my system
<MeXTuX> dodo3773: Thank you
<babry-khan> hi
<ikonia> SaidKLE: why didn't you just install ubuntu desktop
<dodo3773> MeXTuX: You're welcome. There is a gtk gui for it too called mmg
<ikonia> SaidKLE: then it has all the desktop software and additional stuff needed for desktop applications such as wifi configuration ?
<babry-khan> i have a problem with gnome>network>proxy
<asking> Hello people somebody knows how to use ndiswrapper
<ikonia> !ndiswarpper | asking
<dodo3773> babry-khan: Do you actually mean networkmanager -> proxy? What kind of proxy is it?
<ikonia> !ndis | asking
<ubottu> asking: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<horvat> Q: Can I update my Ubuntu 12.04  64-bit, if I have installed AMD ATI Catalyst? I think I read somewhere that first I have to remove driver, and then update and then return it...
<ikonia> horvat: did you install the driver from the driver manager tool or external source ?
<horvat> external source, AMD site
<dodo3773> babry-khan: What kind of wifi card? A lot of old tutorials and stuff online for ndiswrapper are depreciated with newer kernel versions. Keep that in mind
<babry-khan> i payd for https_proxy and i cant use it in ubuntu.it is good in windows by proxifier
<ikonia> horvat: then don't expect it to work if you upgrade
<horvat> ok, so should i remove it first?
<SaidKLE> I installed server because I wanted to try ubuntu server. Is desktop similar enough for a web development environment with support for tomcat7, django, php5, etc.?
<ikonia> SaidKLE: it's identical
<ikonia> SaidKLE: you don't need a server to do web development
<dodo3773> horvat: What kind of wifi card? A lot of old tutorials and stuff online for ndiswrapper are depreciated with newer kernel versions. Keep that in mind
<dodo3773> babry-khan: Last message was meant for horvat sorry
<SaidKLE> kk, will reinstall desktop, thanks for help.
<horvat> hehe :)
<babry-khan> ok
<dodo3773> babry-khan: does your proxy work in a web browser? good place to test first
<horvat> ok thanks folks :)
<bitblt> I'm trying to do a preseed for precise. For whatever reason, when I specify choose_interface select eth0, it doesn't work. I have two interfaces eth0, and eth1. I've also try doing just auto, but that doesn't work either. Does anyone know if I am doing this wrong?
<k1lled_> Q: how can i change this: martin@martin-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~$  i forgot to remove "HP-Pavilion-dv6...." , and btw my english is really bad.
<ikonia> !hostname | k1lled_
<babry-khan> i used foxyproxy but there is not https obtions
<ubottu> k1lled_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dodo3773> k1lled_: you mean your bash prompt?
<k1lled_> dodo3773:  yes
<raj> how can I see the partition scheme on my machine?
<k1lled_> is a soooo long,
<ikonia> raj: use a tool like gparted
<dodo3773> k1lled_: Do you have a file in your home directory called .bashrc ?
<k1lled_> dodo3773:  nope
<xenokiller> hello someone know if it possible to write to a /dev file to play sound in ubuntu
<raj> ikonia, raj@raj-ubuntu:~$ gparted
<raj> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<dodo3773> k1lled_: Create one
<ikonia> raj: gkauso gparted
<dodo3773> k1lled_: Then inside the new file you create declare a variable called: PS1
<ikonia> dodo3773: it's set from the hostname - change the hostname, not the PS1 prompt
<dodo3773> ikonia: Why not just change your PS1 ?
<ikonia> dodo3773: because then it's out of sync with his hostname
<raj> ikonia, what's gkauso
<raj> ?
<ikonia> and he seems to want the hostname, but with a bit cut out
<k1lled_> and the last?
<ikonia> raj: sudo for gui's
<raj> command not found
<raj> I remember something else to do sudo for guis
<ikonia> raj: what version of ubuntu are you using
<babry-khan> also i try this in setting>network>proxy>manual>https_proxy : "user:pass@host:443"
<raj> oh, gksudo
<dodo3773> ikonia: I never display my host / username in my PS1 but that's just me I guess. Okay I will ask OP
<ikonia> raj: sorry, I made a typo
<dodo3773> k1lled_: Do you want to change the hostname on your system? Or just the prompt when you open a terminal?
<k1lled_> if when i change hostname, prompt will be change too, i want hostname change
<k1lled_> dodo3773:  /home/martin here i make a file with name:  .bashrc
<k1lled_> right ?
<k1lled_> sry but my english is a bad
<dodo3773> k1lled_: Oh okay. Yeah you do not need .bashrc for that. I misunderstood you're question.
<dodo3773> ikonia: Take over ^^
<k1lled_> dodo3773:  ok, how i can change that hostname
<babry-khan> sombody help me !
<ikonia> dodo3773: already given him the info
<ikonia> !hostname | k1lled_
<k1lled_> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dodo3773> babry-khan: You are using networkmanager right?
<babry-khan> hello again
<grendal> can someone help me set up a local printer to share to my rdp cleints?
<grendal> i have set the printer to shared...im using ubuntu12.04 as the rdp client "remmina"
<grendal> im rdping to a winxp machine in the other room
<grendal> i have a printer usb plugged into the ubuntu desktop and i can print to it..im assuming i need to set up sharing of the printer..wich i thought i had done correctly
<babry-khan> is there any way to setup ubuntu for using https_proxy like proxifier in windows ?
<NewbieBodhi> I'm trying to overclock my Geforce FX 5900 ZT with CoolBits
<NewbieBodhi> if /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exists, this means, that i have not the right driver???
<dodo3773> babry-khan: Are you trying to use the proxy system wide?
<chaox> can wget be used to grab a .jpeg image from a link locally?
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: no it doesn't mean that
<babry-khan> yes
<NewbieBodhi> and what does it mean?
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: it means it's autodetecting because you've not hardcoded any settings in the xorg.conf
<dodo3773> babry-khan: How did you try to set it before?
<NewbieBodhi> and what can i do ikonia?
<josecar5> el puto amo
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: in respect to what ?
<NewbieBodhi> my instructions say that i have to insert the line  Option "Coolbits" "1" in the Device section
<josecar5> el puto crak
<dodo3773> babry-khan: Does ubuntu come with a program called "gnome-control-center" or similar for handling all this stuff? What happens if you just open the search and type "proxy"?
<NewbieBodhi> sudo su
<NewbieBodhi> ups, wrong window
<babry-khan> in gnome settings>network>proxy>manual>https_proxy field , set it by this pattern "user : pas@host:443"
<josecar5> in spain please
<NewbieBodhi> ikonia: my instructions say that i have to insert the line  Option "Coolbits" "1" in the Device section
<logicbuffer> Having an issue on 12.10 with DNS (I think..): I can browse the web just fine, update the system, etc. but after a little bit Chromium will hang on sending request and pages won't load, I won't be able to apt-get update and it'll hang on one download, etc. I've changed DNS in Network Manager to Google's DNS to try that, the same issue occurs. Ideas?
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: to be honest - I'd strongly advise you not to try to do this, but if you want to you need to create an xorg.conf
<NewbieBodhi> then logout and restart X with alt+E and then type nvidia-settings
<NewbieBodhi> what way would you recommend, ikonia?
<babry-khan> i do it but this is not worked
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: not overclocking your card
<NewbieBodhi> and how to watch FullHD Videos, without overclocking my card?
<FerkSwe> I have this slight problem where ubuntu keeps reverting my keyboard setttings back to english. I keep setting it to swedish, but it doesn't seem to save.
<FerkSwe> Any ideas why+_
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: I don't believe overclocking will help you
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: I suspect you're not using the nvidia-propritary drivers,
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: I'd look at fixing that
<dodo3773> NewbieBodhi: FullHD videos? Overclocking your card should not be related to this really in any way. Not unless your computer is really really old
<babry-khan> i was read the manual for openssl,ssh,proxychains,... no one support https protocol
<raj> ext4 is the way to go?
<k1l> raj: yes
<raj> k
<raj> cool
<raj> thanks
<ow> What command reveals the package that has caused a file in /usr/bin to exist?
<trism> ow: dpkg -S /usr/bin/filename
<wildc4rd> Would anyone know how to get speedstepping/CPU scaling  working on ubuntu?
<ow> awesome, ty
<samjd101> hello?
<emash> hello!
<babry-khan> hello
<samjd101> anybody here familiar with preload?
<jim8888> does 12.04 network-manager use dnsmasq?
<jim8888> is it integrated into network-manager?
<samjd101> yes
<samjd101> its running by default
<jim8888> so how come i was able to install the dnsmasq package? is this something different?
<john__> How to I get rid of this grouping when I ALT+TAB? I Googled and apparently I am supposed to enable something called "Static window switching" or something in Compiz's setting manager, but that option isn't there. Anything else I can do? The default is pretty inane and extremely annoying.
<samjd101> have you tried disabling it in the shortcuts menu?
<raj> does this look okay? http://i.imgur.com/grJe2i0.png
<NewbieBodhi> dodo3773: my computer is only about 12years old, ikonia: so i was right, that i haven't the right drivers?
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: I don't know - you need to check,
<samjd101> yes raj it looks fine
<NewbieBodhi> and how to find out which driver is installed?
<rensvind> If I configure a firewall with gufw,  will the settings remain if I quit the program? Or do I need it to be running?
<jigal> i am looking for a good manual to install direct admin on ubuntu server anyone?
<raj> thanks samjd101
<ikonia> NewbieBodhi: well as you've not got an xorg.conf I suspect it's falling back to something else, check if you have the nvidia module loaded
<babry-khan> dodo3773 : do u know what shuld i do?
<samjd101> too see your drivers type this lshw -c video
<samjd101> im assuming its the video drivers
<xenokiller> hello someone know de /dev sound file name
<Hawkerz> gustav_, https://github.com/amonakov/primus#issues-under-compositing-wms
<samjd101> xenokiller: /dev/audio0
<samjd101> but it may vary
<NewbieBodhi> I have nouveau driver
<man_lub> WHERE CAN I GET MY LITTLE PONY UBUNTU DESKTOP
<IdleOne> the internet, lower caps please
<samjd101> man_lub: not sure what you mean or if you actually want a valid answer?
<jigal> how do I install direct admin
<NewbieBodhi> I have a Nvidia GeForce 5900 ZT, which driver should i install?
<samjd101> jigal: direct admin isnt supported for ubuntu yet i think
<jigal> hmmmmmmmmmm
<jigal> ok
<samjd101> it only supports older releases of debian not the one ubuntu is based on
<jigal> no good
<jigal> for me
<IdleOne> NewbieBodhi: try #bodhilinux   for support with bodhi linux
<NewbieBodhi> i'm talking in #bodhilinux
<NewbieBodhi> but i thought maybe someone here can help me
<xenokiller> samjd101 file dont exist in ubuntu 12
<IdleOne> ok, well bodhi is not supported in here
<samjd101> if you really need direct admin try a diff distro
<NewbieBodhi> btw. you know my operating system because i telled you my video driver?
<IdleOne> I know because I am partly psychic and your nickname suggests it also
<jhg> hello guys. Who can help with hostapd?
<NewbieBodhi> oh, of course
<IdleOne> NewbieBodhi: in any case #ubuntu does not support bodhi, please use the proper support channel for your distro
<NewbieBodhi> but i think my problem isn't very related to the GUI?
<IdleOne> NewbieBodhi: We can't help with other distros.
<February> How to I get rid of this grouping when I ALT+TAB? I Googled and apparently I am supposed to enable something called "Static window switching" or something in Compiz's setting manager, but that option isn't there. Anything else I can do? The default is pretty inane and extremely annoying. I am using Ubuntu 12.10.
<IdleOne> NewbieBodhi: you might try ##linux if you want general linux help
<securebot> in all new distros is nvidia drivers problem
<Hawkerz> gustav_, you can also actually run nvidia-settings in the new bumblebee, but you can't specify primus as the bridge: optirun nvidia-settings -c :8
<samjd1011> February: i disabled it through settings/keyboard/shortcuts -> navigation
<samjd1011> jigal: try phpmyadmin
<gustav_> Hawkerz: Which is new?
<josh_> Hi
<samjd1011> hello
<josh_> How may i resolve a unsatisfiable dependency?
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I never got nvidia settings to run
<josh_> how to satisfy this dependency libsfml-network1.5
<February> samjd1011: that disabled alt+tab. I just want to get rid of grouping.
<February> actually it doesn't seem to do anything
<February> alt tab still works for me
<February> i'm on unity btw
<josh_> clibsfml-network1.5
<MoPac> Is there any successful workaround for the bug where edge flipping stops working?
<gustav_> Hawkerz: That's gonna be a day I will cherish.
<babry-khan> hello please help me , i payed for https-proxy account.it is working perfectly in windows using Proxifier.i cant setup ubuntu-proxy or firefox-proxy to use it. i test openssl ssh proxychains stunnel & ...
<josh_> Excuse me?
<josh_> I need help resolving a dependancy while installing vba m
<samjd1011> February: try alt+superkey(windows key)
<josh_> Hello?
<boba88> hi
<josh_> @sam help here
<DeamonStorm> Hi
<DeamonStorm> Im having a serious issue.
<josh_> @sam i need help
<samjd1011> josh try installng the dependencies manyally with synaptic package manager
<boba88> i cannot link against glew properly
<josh_> k
<josh_> will do
<Hawkerz> gustav_, I'm telling you, you can run nvidia settings to configure
<samjd1011> or else try adding the repository and then apt-get update
<DeamonStorm> I have just installed Ubuntu, the latest from the website. Now, it runs fine from the CD, but when I install it, every window I open freezes and eventually, the whole OS freezes.
<trism> josh_: last release to have that version (that is still supported) is 10.04, all current releases have 1.6
<MoPac> Deos anyone have pointer edge flipping for workspaces successfully working?
<josh_> @trism using a program that needs it
<DeamonStorm> Ive had to boot from the CD to get here. Im running live from the CD now...or I otherwise would not be here.
<moataz> need help about aircrack
<samjd1011> moataz: try the hacking channel
<moataz> name pl]z ?
<moataz> !aircrack
<josh_> trism: the program requires it
<DeamonStorm> So yeah, Im at a loss.
<samjd1011> DeamonStorm: i think it might be your drivers
<moataz> !trism
<securebot> moataz : google
<trism> josh_: understand that, just tell you it isn't there unless you use 10.04 or build it yourself. or ask the person who makes the software to rebuild for 1.6
<babry-khan> samjd1011: am i asking in rong chanel?
<moataz> #ubuntu-hack
<DeamonStorm> @sam well, if I cant use the windows I open how on earth am I gonna get this working?
<josh_> trism: thanks will do
<February> samjd1011: alt+windows key does nothing
<josh_> trism: is there any way i can skip the dependency
<moataz> is there any wirless cracker with gui
<moataz> ?
<samjd1011> oh yea its windowskey+tab
<DeamonStorm> Do you need a run down of my rig?
<samjd1011> moataz: fern wifi cracker and your still in the wrong channel
<trism> josh_: a variety of ways, but I wouldn't recommend it
<josh_> trism: found a newer package
<boba88> #linux
<DeamonStorm> I mean, I tried to open up the settings window but, it froze literally within seconds.
<moataz> samjd1011: what is the right one ?
<Stefano2> saluti a tutti
<Stefano2> Qualcuno che mi da una mano con i puntatori in c?
<securebot> kalbek amerikoniskai
<boba88> i cannot link against glew properly
<samjd1011> moataz: try #hacking or something
<boba88> i can link against it under ubuntu 10.04 32 bit, but not under Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<DeamonStorm> Any ideas how to proceed?
<samjd1011> DeamonStorm: i would suggest burning the image file again to a disk with a chosen speed of 8x this might fix it, otherwise its your drivers
<DeamonStorm> Well, lets say its the drivers, exactly what do I do about that?
<RobbyF> I read back a bit, I think I had that issue with a friends computer
<RobbyF> was the drivers
<samjd1011> DeamonStorm: are you using nvidia?
<DeamonStorm> ATI
<DeamonStorm> AMD 8150 8 core CPU, 7970 HD 3GB, 12GB Corsair Veangence RAM.
<samjd1011> DeamonStorm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<compdoc> thats an odd amount of ram
<babry-khan> ////////////////////////   CAN YOU HEAR ME!    this is my first irc chat so please lead me where should i ask my quetion?
<DeamonStorm> Was 16, but one of the sticks went faulty.
<DeamonStorm> Okay, I cant get the repositories. I cant get to anything because the windows are freezing.
<samjd1011> is ubuntu being installed to a partition
<DeamonStorm> No, I clean installed.
<MoPac> babry-khan: What is your question?
<DeamonStorm> Is there a shortcut for the terminal?
<babry-khan> hello please help me , i payed for https-proxy account.it is working perfectly in windows using Proxifier.i cant setup ubuntu-proxy or firefox-proxy to use it. i test openssl ssh proxychains stunnel & ...
<samjd1011> ctrl+alt+t
<ubuntu> this ubuntu support?
<DeamonStorm> Sooo, Im best doing a command line install by the looks of it.
<wjtaylor> How can I get the normal scroll bars back?
<moataz> !cmhod
<samjd1011> try something other than unity and see if that works
<nicktopus> d
<Guest58905> I am stuck with little problem... i tried installing ubuntu from seprate partition without doing research.. well i have managed to delete all boot loaders except what happens to boot the usb installer for ubuntu.. well i try installing ubuntu and seems installer is on same volume as partition im trying to install it to it wont pass "detecting filesystems" on the installer... any tips???
<Guest58905> seprate patitions but same drive
<lnakot> Is there some package, to create encrypted filesystem remotely, i.e. decryption should be done on client machine
<nicktopus> Am I Burt Reynolds?
<samjd1011> Guest58905: i had the same problem try boot repair disk www.sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/
<MoPac> lnakot: do you mean like putting an encrypted folder on a network attached storage or in Dropbox?
<Guest58905> samjd1011:  no blank disk no usb sticks which is why i tried using partitions?
<MoPac> lnakot: encfs / cryptkeepr can do that
<babry-khan> MoPac----------please help me , i payed for https-proxy account.it is working perfectly in windows using Proxifier.i cant setup ubuntu-proxy or firefox-proxy to use it. i test openssl ssh proxychains stunnel & ...
<samjd1011> ok bootinto whatever you can and get a terminal up then try to reinstall grub
<Guest58905> samjd1011:  how would i install grub from terminal? if i could do that grub may possibly read windows partition?
<cbar> nice
<Guest58905> samjd1011:  nvm i'll google my bad :P
<lnakot> MoPac: I mean to move computation from server to client. So that I can just do some dd if= of= obs=1024MB my_encrypted_file  on my NAS, and then use it on client computer, with relatively small performance drawbacks (because NAS will not compute anything)
<samjd1011> Guest58905: sudo update-grub
<Guest58905> command not found im running on live cd
<Guest58905> off a partition on the hard drive
<lnakot> MoPac: so it may be what you saying as you mentioned NAS
<FerkSwe> Hey! I'm giving a kernel upgrade a first try, and I ran into some problems. I ran dpkg -i  on my headers, first the one ending in all.deb, which went smooth, and now my amd64 which spits out an error
<FerkSwe> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.8.2-030802-generic is not supported
<FerkSwe> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.2-030802-generic (x86_64)
<FerkSwe> Consult /var/lib/dkms/alsa-hda/0.201303081653~quantal1/build/make.log for more information.
<samjd1011> Guest58905: have you still got your ubuntu disk?
<FerkSwe> The log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603129/
<DeamonStorm> Okay, time to see if this works.
<FerkSwe> Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<samjd1011> DeamonStorm: good luck
<Guest58905> samjd1011:  didn't have disk tried installing off partition on hard drive simular to doing off flash drive
<Guest58905> it's all i can boot into is the live cd
<samjd1011> Guest58905: ok follow this guide http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<Guest58905> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<passion> Hello I have a question nothing to do with ubuntu but I am hoping someone from the FOS much smarter than me can help answer a security question?
<Artemius_> Hi guys I want to ask something
<samjd1011> go ahead passion
<Artemius_> I watched TPB AFK
<Artemius_> and I am wondering which command they use at that screen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eTOKXCEwo_8#t=1496s
<passion> DONT GO THERE
<passion> This is the problem I am having
<babry-khan> آنان که خاک را به نظر کیمیا کنند     آیا بود که گوشه چشمی به ما دارند؟!
<babry-khan> baba!
<passion> There are DMCC, GOV, FOX bot infesting free software sites, TBP, and any torrent forum I  have vistied
<moataz> how to run apps as root ?
<MoPac> lnakot: sorry for the disconnect.  If you have encrypted files or an encrypted filesystem on a NAS, I don't see that you have to do anything special to move "the computation" to the client
<Extreme> moataz: use 'sudo'
<MoPac> lnakot: the client computer is always doing the actual decryption.
<cbar> or gksudo for gui
<cbar> ?
<hagis> nautilus is slow on displaying the home folder. jumping to other folders directly is fast. any idea? (12.04)
<MoPac> lnakot: unless you have a fancy NAS that is advertising to you that it decrypts its own files for you and sends them to client in plaintext?
<FerkSwe> Anyone got any idea on my kernel problem?
<samjd1011> hagis: its to do do with the personalised folder icons
<hagis> no
<MoPac> lnakot: even if that is the case, that decryption step is transparent to you.  If you want to not have the NAS send or receive any plaintext data (even over SSL, say), then you can add an encfs folder or a Truecrypt container onto the NAS, controlled by the client. Then, if the NAS has its own encryption, you can use it or not -- if would just be an extra layer.
<passion> Someone Kick Aremtius that is just the same thing happend to me I saw some questionable activty on a website that had to do with the TBP, some guy was urging people to go to GOOGLE site to watch a video..and there was no video at all ... I think they are after my ip addresse?
<MoPac> The important thing in such a setup would be to make sure that the mount point of the encrypted folder(s) is local rather than on the NAS
<Guest58905> well lets see how bad of a set back this is
<hagis> samjd1011: how can i disable default icons?
<passion> I havent used  torrentz site in years but whatever going on is some serious sh*t
<MoPac> lnakot: actually, what I said last might not be true: it may not matter what the mount point is because of how the file manager handles the transactions
<FerkSwe> passion, That was a youtube link to the movie TPB AFK, watching it right now.
<Guest63637> hola
<lnakot> MoPac: cool. In my case it's not about sending plaintext via network, but about having a NAS that has minimal CPU power
<jhutchins_wk> passion: You know that the tinfoil hat just attracts the brain control waves, righ?
<newvicious> exit
<MoPac> lnakot:  Does your NAS have a feature to encrypt its own files?
<lnakot> MoPac: no
<lnakot> but I have ssh access, it's some debian on ARM
<FerkSwe> passion, And unless you use a vpn, or just spoof it, your IP is freely available with a simple /whois
<MoPac> lnakot: Okay, then you really don't have anything to worry about CPU-wise.  What will happen is that you will put a TrueCrypt container or encfs folder on the NAS, and that will hold the encrypted content.  Using a client program like TrueCrypt or encfs/Cryptkeeper, you will "mount" the remote file or folder.
<samjd1011> hagis: use dcong-editor
<rohdef> I've installed 12.10 along a win 7 uefi, grub didn't show any options, so I did a boot-repair, now I got windows detected, but it doesn't work
<samjd1011> hagis: dconf-editor
<rohdef> what can I do?
<lnakot> MoPac: is there a risk of corrupting the container because of network down times?
<passion> well i was told to go to google.doc site to watch a movie and how to get around something.. knowwingly that google doc doesn't host video files and I clicked it again
<emash> why are you guys talk about encryption so much? what is it you are encrypting all the time, i'm just curious
<passion> just weird coincidence
<ArchBeOS>  anyone here know how to take icons away from the Unity Apps lens? I have a ton of WINE apps installed and their icons overwhelm my Apps Lense
<MoPac> lnakot: When mounted, a folder will appear somewhere you specify, and that will show you plaintext contents.  Whenever you read or write in that plaintext folder, your local CPU will pull or push the relevant encrypted data over the network connection: the plaintext-ness of it is an illusion and all in your RAM
<emash> and ip adresses, i own an andress, but it's tracable only to my city and not further, no names whatsoever. or... impress me
<MoPac> lnakot: I don't think there's too much risk of that, but in any case you can easily back up.  For TrueCrypt volumes, you can make a backup of the volume header. So if the header ever gets corrupted, you can just restore it.  For encfs folders, there is a file in the folder called ".encfs"  that you can back up and restore if something goes wrong
<lnakot> cool
<passion> I am on torrentfreakz.com and I am seeing the same kind of stuff- people talking out of order, telling them to visiit links, etc.  it's look so unatural you can just smell something fishy going on.  I wasn't the only one who noticed and called them out.
<LL_> Anyone know where I can get help with Prolog?
<MoPac> lnakot: Keep in mind that encrypted data is written in blocks that are decrypted with the private key.  So if a block gets corrupted because of a network error, it doesn't affect other blocks.  In reality, I don't think it's much more dangerous than corruption of a plaintext file
<passion> please google working to get rid of proxy and thing just linking to TPB
<lnakot> that is really nice
<passion> I didn't know linking was illegal?!?
<lnakot> MoPac: TrueCrypt will work on windows & linux?
<MoPac> lnakot: Yes, TrueCrypt will work.  Question: are you also going to be backing up the encrypted data that is on the NAS?
<MoPac> lnakot: (e.g., I have encrypted data on my NAS, and I also use my cloud backup program to upload that encrypted data in case soemthing happens to my NAS or the files get corrupted))
<lnakot> MoPac: not sure, but there's a plenty of space there, so I might backup some volume
<passion> I just want to know what website I can find a proxy that not being traked.  I dont' know too much about this stuff ...but it would be kind if someone can help me find a prxoy
<lnakot> MoPac: nice
<lnakot> so I was thinking about doing backup of container file, on the NAS. I.e. cp container container-`date`. To protect against network problems. Cloud would protect against other situations
<MoPac> lnakot: So, there's a tradeoff you have to look at.  With TrueCrypt, the whole encrypted volume is one big file.  Depending on how sophisticated your backup program is, if you change one little thing on it, it might then start the backup all over again.  (Some programs work at the block level and will figure out as they go that they don't have to do this)
<passion> I wont talk no more tinfoil hat just need a way to stop people from geting my IP
<Gnea> passion: well that's just offtopic here
<leei_> Hi all can anyone help with problems with PulseAudio ?
<samjd1011> yea leei
<lb27> !ask | leei_
<ubottu> leei_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<passion> but asking someone to view a piratebayvideo is not?
<Gnea> passion: actually, in here, it is. you should ask in #freenode instead.
<emash> passion your ip is 96.27.11.195
<MoPac> lnakot: With encfs, that is not a problem.  The whole folder and file structure is visible, and each individual file is encrypted by itself.  So if you change one file, your backup routine will know that it only needs to re-back-up that one file.  BUT I have had a speed problem with writing to encfs on my NAS samba share.  See my report at https://code.google.com/p/encfs/issues/detail?id=161&q=SAM
<MoPac> sorry https://code.google.com/p/encfs/issues/detail?id=161&q=SAMBA
<emash> who cares anyway?
<passion> I care because I often visit bittorrent sites
<Gnea> !offtopic | passion
<ubottu> passion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leei_> I have tried various Linux Distributions, Mageia 2, Ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, Mint 14, Manjaro 0.8.4 and Open Suse 12.2  I can get the 5.1 surround sound working the the sound loops and sounds like a machine gun and the words just repeat like right or left etc when testing the speakers and on bootup on Ubuntu the sound does the same thing.  If I change to only use two speakers sound works correctly.
<FerkSwe> Anyone able to help me "decipher" this log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603129/ Came from running dpkg -i on 3.8.2 headers for amd64
<samjd1011> emash and passion can you take this somewhere else?
<escott> rohdef, what grub do you have installed? the efi or bios version
<lnakot> MoPac: the samba share is on linux? or maybe encfs supports windows?
<Gnea> passion: although I doubt you'll get good help on your query there... so try #freenode instead
<FerkSwe> passion, If you wanna stay hidden, get a vpn like swissvpn or ipredator <- I like that one
<MoPac> lnakot: this is a samba share that I have mounted in ubuntu.  the CIFS program in ubuntu works fine with this
<MoPac> lnakot: Although there also IS an encfs program for windows, which I also use on my Windows side since I dual boot.  http://members.ferrara.linux.it/freddy77/encfs.html
<rohdef> escott, to be quite honest I don't know, I think it's bios now, followed the instructions at the second answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/208286/efi-gpt-dual-boot-quantal-amd64-impossible-boot-windows-7
<passion> ok before you guy ban me.  I am running a mac with win on bootcamp since it's impossible to install linux on it I am going to try a VM .. but I also want to use it to install lamp and learn how to code.  I already downloaded the server version of ubntu is that a good choice or no?
<FerkSwe> passion, It is possible to run linux on a mac
<passion> I read the doc, I am not a computer scientiest
<sefsef> and the server version is fine to run
<FerkSwe> What kinda mac you got?
<samjd1011>  passion: try xamp if your using mac os x is unix based anyway
<passion> mac mini
<Gnea> passion: you just need to know how to read and understand what it is saying, it doesn't take a scientist to know how to do that (many actually do not)
<rohdef> escott, but that setup doesn't show win at all :/
<escott> rohdef, well if its bios its wrong, and you wont be able to boot windows. check with dpkg -l "*grub*"
<passion> i was told for development linux is better want to learn PHP MSYQL and J.NODE
<FerkSwe> passion, Even I have managed to install ubuntu on a mac, and I can't even upgrade my kernel
<passion> tripple boot?
<FerkSwe> Dual
<Sonderblade> what do you use to debug whether 3d drivers and dri are setup and working correctly? glxgears doesn't really work for that purpose anymore
<FerkSwe> Running Ubuntu natively next to mac os
<passion> i have windows running too
<rohdef> escott, un grub-efi and grub-efi-amg64 :/ I assume that means bios
<FerkSwe> passion, What version of mac mini do you have?
<escott> rohdef, efi is efi, efi is not bios. if it says efi it is efi
<rohdef> escott, but doesn't un mean that it has unpacked the files but not installed?
<February> How to I get rid of this grouping when I ALT+TAB? I Googled and apparently I am supposed to enable something called "Static window switching" or something in Compiz's setting manager, but that option isn't there. Anything else I can do? The default is pretty inane and extremely annoying.
<FerkSwe> February, Ping me if you find a solution!
<rohdef> escott, I have ii grub-pc
<escott> rohdef, you should not have the bios version of grub installed aka "grub-pc" you should have the efi version installed
<escott> rohdef, so that is wrong and probably the source of your problems
<samjd1011> February: if you hate it so much and cant find a solution just get rid of unity
<escott> rohdef, now i get what you were typing "un grub-efi" you mean "un" as the first part of the dpkg output
<FerkSwe> samjd1011, It's present in Gnome 3 too
<escott> rohdef, so remove grub-pc, install grub-efi, run grub-install and hopefully it works
<rohdef> escott, sorry :) I'm typing from another computer, so didn't copy paste the line
<rohdef> escott, I think that's the original setup from before I did what the page I linked said :/
<leei_> What channel can use to get support on Pulse Audio and Ubuntu 12.10
<escott> rohdef, if your windows is efi then your linux needs to be efi as well.
<FerkSwe> Does this mean anything to someone? make[2]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/alsa-hda/0.201303081653~quantal1/build/patch_analog.o] Error 1
<escott> rohdef, it should be obvious what windows expects by checking the partition table with sudo parted -l. if it is gpt and has an efi partition then it is an efi system
<xangua> February: what ubuntu version¿ i see the static plugin on 12.04 http://i.imgur.com/2SRBZUj.png
<escott> FerkSwe, there was an error when trying to make patch_analog.o
<rohdef> escott, did the install, grub-install says something with source_dir don't exist
<FerkSwe> escott, Okay... It continued with two more errors lines. Trying to upgrade my kernal from 3.5 to 3.8
<rohdef> escott, the parteed one says gpt at the partition table, so efi it is
<escott> rohdef, just because the table is gpt doesn't mean it is efi, although windows doesn't support bios boots on gpt disks
<rohdef> escott, although the drive with the linux use msdos
<rohdef> escott, the file systems is fat32 and ntfs
<escott> rohdef, if you are efi then all your disks should be gpt. you can convert with gdisk utility
<rohdef> escott, the fat32 is names EFI system partition
<escott> rohdef, that sure sounds like efi
<escott> rohdef, i've not yet seen an efi crossboot but presumably having both disks gpt is a good idea
<rohdef> escott, ok, how would I do that?
<escott> !info gdisk | rohdef
<ubottu> rohdef: gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-1 (quantal), package size 333 kB, installed size 752 kB
<leei_>  When setting up 5.1 sound the sound loops and sounds like a machine gun and the words just repeat like right or left etc when testing the speakers and on bootup on Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04 the sound Loops.  If I change to only use two speakers sound works correctly. Please advise
<rohdef> escott, ok, will is keep my data?
<escott> rohdef, yes
<escott> rohdef, (used properly of course)
<_ultimate> i am looking for some help with locking the id of 2 omnikey readers after the reboot of ubuntu, i have read that this can be done via udev, does anyone have any ideas, Thanks
<rohdef> escott, will try then, thanks
<emash> guys i have a 160 gb win 7 partition and i want ubuntu installed alongside. which size would be ebough for me?
<securebot> 30GB
<escott> emash, i would not go smaller than about 10GB
<emash> so if a go for say 30gigs how much space will be availible for ubuntu software?
<FerkSwe> I'm trying to update my kernel but get stuck with ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic is not supported
<FerkSwe> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-7-generic (x86_64)
<FerkSwe>  and this log to go along with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603129/ Any ideas why?
<FerkSwe> Alsa not compatible with 3.7 kernel?
<_ultimate> anyone know where i can read about udev and how to fix serial device ids?
<sefsef> have not heard that about alsa
<_ultimate> or how to fix pcsc device id's
<stunts513> can anyone here help me with well i guess its kinda just a general linux problem im having in ubuntu involving my lack of knowledge on the sed command?
<_ultimate> when ever i reboot the id's change and then i have to start un pluggint and re plugging the devices
<FerkSwe> sefsef, Seems strange indeed, but the make fails when it reaches it.
<catwiesel> stunts513: What is it?
<FerkSwe> sefsef, But I shouldn't say too much, I have no clue what I'm really doing
<stunts513> well its not so much tryin gto get it to d omsethign as im crosscompiling ffmpeg using a script i modified for my purpose i found on github and theres a sed command running at the end of it that always has an error
<stunts513> i do some bash but im not very familiar with sed
<stunts513> heres the line of coding: sed  -i '.ori' 's/CONFIGURATION.*$/CONFIGURATION \" \"/g' config.h
<passion> Is windows becoming more transparent and OS I was offered a link to 30 day class- and at the end they would be able to waive my fee.  And I dont have win8 so I am not sure to do it.  They said to get to build and get in appstore all I need to know is html5 ..and this is for both the phone and the OS
<catwiesel> Sounds heavy.
<February> catwiesel: is everything heavy in the future
<stunts513> i more or less just want to know what that even does
<catwiesel> Huh?
<stunts513> because i dont know if its realted to that command not running right but when i compiel i eventually run into a error
<passion> Sponsoring workshops to build open sourse HTML5 app doens't sound like something MS would
<psichas> hi all
<OerHeks> passion how is this related to ubuntu support ?
<coolmanlg> am trying to setup a local dns server for practice on my laptop with guide from help.ubuntu.com and am not sure about where to put the zone definition. It says to define it in /etc/bind/named.conf.local. But I see definitions in /etc/bind/named.conf.default-zones.
<passion> I don't know there both about operate systems, I am asking about free software, I am in a chat room.  I am in a IRS chat room so that means I am bored.  I would llike to shoot the shit with you about ubuntu but I am sure you guys know everything I know about it.
<PatrickDickey> passion, I'd check in #windows about this.
<h00k> passion: for offtopic chatter about Ubuntu, you can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<passion> does this qualify ...  its a linux question not ubunutu
<PatrickDickey> And passion, I'd say "no" otherwise. I don't think Microsoft allows HTML5 apps in their store.
<Yud_Zroc> windows 8 does allow it, but it must be wrapped into c++ code (or using awesomeium)
<passion> thats what i was thinking yud
<cypher-neo> passion: They don't allow HTML5 apps in their store. They only barely support HTML5 as it is in IE.
<Yud_Zroc> passion: I Reccomend you look into construct2
<passion> yeah i know ie5 sucked when I used it
<passion> construct2
<stunts513> catwiesel, you seemy sed command im tryin gto figureout what does?
<Yud_Zroc> Construct2 is a HTML5 game dev software that allows export to facebook, kongregate, windows 8, and web
<catwiesel> Well, it replaces some text with other text, but I'm sure you knew that already.
<_ultimate> it appears i have found the type of thing i am talking about but for different devices
<stunts513> well i figured that much, so what is replacing what is really what i need to know because its not doing anythign and exiting that with an error
<passion> can you create a fuse app, and wrap it into something else so you put it in a store (a lubuntu one of couse)
<Yud_Zroc> My question: Im new to SVN and was wondering how it affects other team members, does it ONLY copy the source code and NOT the project or am I wrong?
<Yud_Zroc> passion: not with C2
<passion> the thing that makes apps out of website by I believe removing the bored around them
<_ultimate> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49910/how-to-distinguish-between-identical-usb-to-serial-adapters
<_ultimate> that seems to answer my question now i need to adapt it to my needs, i will give it a try tomorrow and see if it works.
<PatrickDickey> Yud_Zroc: I'm not an expert on SVN (or even git for that matter), but I'd guess that as long as you don't have write permissions, your changes won't affect others in the project.
<catwiesel> stunts513: How about pasting the command in here?
<ivotkl> Hello. =) Is there anyone who could tell me how to improve temperature issues without spending any money or spending little for a month old Samsung network? Videos hang when playing in HD. Using Ubuntu 12.04.
<passion> I swear thats what this person did on this mac app that on my toolbar when I click it .. it redirect to a mobile site and I actually felt for it- well so did a lot of other people but they didn't realize it.
<stunts513> ok
<stunts513> sed  -i '.ori' 's/CONFIGURATION.*$/CONFIGURATION \" \"/g' config.h
<Yud_Zroc> PatrickDickey: The server has groups for it that im using, im just wondering if SVN only effects code and not the whole project (like assets and models etc)
<ivotkl> stunts513: is that command for me?
<passion> I would be a millionaire if I could do what he is doing
<stunts513> no thats fro catwiesel
<ivotkl> Ok, thanks.
<PatrickDickey> ivotkl: No. he's having problems with that command.
<ivotkl> I'm thinking maybe switching of desktop environment for it to be lighter and videos playing better.
<passion> question is bash on ubuntu the same thing as terminal on mac .. I was able to use some of same commands
<ivotkl> Is there any drivers or programs I could install to manage temperature better?
<stunts513> this script was initially designed to run on osx but most of the stuff i had to change was just the paths for the toolchain
<PatrickDickey> passion: Sort of, but not really. I think the Mac terminal uses a different shell than bash. Maybe tcsh or csh.
<_ultimate> anybody have experience with udev?
<passion> I thought so because this bash book I have say to download something to use it with macos
<PatrickDickey> passion: http://support.apple.com/kb/ta27005 explains the shells a bit better (at least the ones used in Mac's Terminal)
<PatrickDickey> Which bash book are you using? (passion)
<passion> I wasn't able to complete the installl process using the instuctions on the site.  So most likely I wont be able to get too far into the book.
<catwiesel> stunts513: Well, by reading the manpage I figure, that the command that it takes '.ori' files, matching the last line in them with 'CONFIGURATION.*' and replacing it with 'CONFIGURATION " "' saving it into a 'config.h' file.
<catwiesel> Not too sure, though. Reading sed is a pain.
<stunts513> ok thanks
<stunts513> the error i was getting seemed to be syntax ralted
<passion> I don't I dl alot since I was going to start to learn ubuntu again which been long time ..in college and it was actually opensuse.  I got a bunch of them one is called cookbooks, and the other advanced something
<stunts513> related*
<PatrickDickey> Well passion, if you want to learn bash scripting (which is what I'm assuming you're doing), you might check in #bash for advice.
<stunts513> ok i think i got tit hanks
<omi_> Greetings everyone. Where does ubuntu store xorg config file?
<tjbenator> Does anyone know Openstack?
<auronandace> !xorgconf | omi_
<ubottu> omi_: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<passion> This is unrelated but related at the time.  Does google DO no evil when it comes the FOS system.   I am sure there sys is not that open by not but have they poured lots of money into Ubuntu and other distros.  Kind of a way of being charitable but knowing tat same time it make them richer if they have bunch people making there software for free
<omi_> auronandace: so what's a >current< way of passing parameters to nvidia driver?
<passion> yeah I will just stop now
<auronandace> omi_: make a xorg.conf file
<passion> im about to get banned but i aoways wonder if give as much as it take from liinux
<auronandace> passion: you do know there is an offtopic channel right?
<k1l_> passion: serious: we have a extra offtopic channel for all this, just join there: #ubuntu-offtopic
<passion> yeah it was very off topic and random
<passion> thats why I never use IRC it take discipline to not say anything
<passion> i get banned often you guys have been much nicer than previous. lol
<tjbenator> lol
<druid> io
<Guest45517> hi all, someone can link me some materials about linux/ubuntu for a beginner? i need to learn basic about terminal, what folder "home" "etc" etc means and are used etc..
<druid> J'ai besoin d'installer un navigateur 32 bits + java 32 bits sur mon ubuntu 64, j'ai trouvé un moyen intéressant en utilisant icecat 32 en plus de firefox 64, mais je voulais garder la possibilité de paramétrer le ppa d'icecat en source, le probleme c'est que si je fais ca il va me le dl en 64.. puis-je spécifier une option sans le source.list pour qu'il dl en 32 bits et non pas en fonctione de l'
<Guest45517> druid?
<druid> ah
<druid> i thought i was on ubuntu-fr :p
<Guest45517> :)
<sam113101> happens everyday
<catwiesel> Guest45517:  http://askubuntu.com/ is a great fundus of knowledge.
<Guest45517> thanks cat!
<tjbenator> Any one know how to remove a compute node from a openstack cluster?
<histo> !manual | Guest45517
<ubottu> Guest45517: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest45517> oh thanks :)
<histo> floodbot spam again?
<jackarg> who would know a channel where I could get some advice on setting up a bbs?
<ikonia> jackarg: this channel isn't used as a yellow pages of freenode
<Moonies> lol
<ikonia> !alis | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tjbenator> Does any one know what "nova unrescue <host>" does in openstack?
<tjbenator> Nevermind It is for Instances. Not what I'm looking for
<sirellyn> Is there a project management channel anywhere?  Or some channel people may know more about project management software?
<ikonia> sirellyn: this channel isn't used as a yellow pages of freenode
<sirellyn> I've used the freenode yellow pages. I've used google.  This is why I'm trying to ask real life people now.
<crazy_> Hello mof@ckas!!
<ikonia> sirellyn: this channel isn't used as a yellow pages of freenode
<ikonia> crazy_: that language is unacceptable, please stop
<histo> !alis | sirellyn
<ubottu> sirellyn: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<FerkSwe> Yaay! I'm breaking my first kernel! Any tips on things to change in it?
<FerkSwe> *compiling
<sirellyn> Thank you.
<crazy_> Ikonia thanks for the info
<ikonia> FerkSwe: why are you compiling it ? what do you want to change?
<jhutchins_wk> FerkSwe: Only the thing you need to fix for the first try.
<crazy_> Any hot chicks around?
<FerkSwe> ikonia, Mostly to have the experience and to learn new things
<ikonia> crazy_: stop now
<ikonia> crazy_: no bad language, no pickup things - this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> FerkSwe: just do a recompile then, don't change anything unless you have need to
<j___> Why does my c program only print 4 decimals of a number with 9 decimals ?
<FerkSwe> Why not? Do I really need support for amature radio?
<crazy_> Ikonia may I ask u a question?
<ikonia> crazy_: is it about ubuntu ?
<j___> what can be the reason ?
<ikonia> FerkSwe: why remove it ?
<crazy_> Can I spread Nutella on your booty and lick it off?
<jhutchins_wk> FerkSwe: Since most of that kind of support is modular, it doesn't use any resources except disk space - and if you've installed source and compilers you've used more than it takes up anyway.
<FerkSwe> Secret ninja op much?
<jhutchins_wk> FerkSwe: But hey, this is part of what OS is all about, so have fun!  Make limited changes and keep notes though, so you know what causes breakage if it happens.
<FerkSwe> jhutchins_wk, But If I don't reconfigure it I can't say that I have reconfigured it. Just doing it for the fun and knowledge.
<ikonia> FerkSwe: doesn't sound like you're doing it to learn
<ikonia> FerkSwe: sounds like your doing it to say you reconfigured it
<FerkSwe> ikonia, Both!
<ikonia> FerkSwe: well changing a module so you can say "I reconfigured it" is a pointless thing - more so if you've not reason to do it
<ikonia> FerkSwe: and just recompiling it will teach you just as much,
<ikonia> thank you simonbelmont
<FerkSwe> ikonia, Might be true yeah... Didn't find anything other than the amature radio to turn off.
<FerkSwe> Well then, onto compiling!
<jhutchins_wk> FerkSwe: ikonia does have a point that you should have a goal, preferably one you could measure to see if it worked.  I think stripping the modules you don't need might be good, as might compiling the ones you do need into the actual kernel.
<jhutchins_wk> FerkSwe: I don't know of any current guides to customizing and optimizing it, but I'm sure they're out there.
<FerkSwe> It's doing things!
<wayne__> I cant seem to get my usb to work with ubuntu
<FerkSwe> jhutchins_wk, Yeah, I was thinking about doing that, get rid of unneeded modules, but ikonia was right again, that just the compilation is knowledge enough.
<FerkSwe> So doing that, then I'm going to start looking more serious at optimizing it, when I actually have a clue what I am doing
<FerkSwe> Really want to focus on bootup speed, because right now, I'm pretty sure ubuntu goes slower than my old windows 7 did.
<histo1> FerkSwe: uneeded modules aren't an issue with boot speed. It will only load the modules you need
<FerkSwe> histol, Then what's the point of removing unneeded modules?
<histo> FerkSwe: size as far as I see it.
<FerkSwe> That's no fun!
<FerkSwe> I got a whopping 120 gb!
<histo> FerkSwe: have you checked with bootchart or something similar to see what's holding it up
<FerkSwe> I most certainly have not, but I will do that as soon as my new kernel is done compiling.
<emash> guys, installing ubuntu 5 mins before i chosen install alongside option, a guess what, damn installer formatted my second hard drive ffs
<bobka> how do i find the package that contains the wireless NIC driver, rt73.bin? I think it is non-free.
<emash> are there any chances for me?
<histo> FerkSwe: also btw here I boot to gui in less that 5 seconds.  SSD
<histo> FerkSwe: disk speed is one of the biggest factors
<histo> !find rt73.bin | bobka
<FerkSwe> I have an Intel 330 ssd. But I'm nowhere near 5 seconds
<ubottu> bobka: File rt73.bin found in linux-firmware
<FerkSwe> try 30
<OerHeks> histo i saved 9 sec boottime by disabling IPv6
<histo> FerkSwe: Yeah something is definately hanging then. Probably DHCP or something stupid
<histo> FerkSwe: ^^^ see OerHeks comment
<OerHeks> that should shown up @ bootchart
<emash> i see nobody cares about me being dumb
<FerkSwe> Interesting. Definitely getting bootchart
<histo> !patience | emash
<ubottu> emash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> emash: yes there are boot the install cd immediately
<Gaunt> Calm down dear.  It's just a commercial.
<histo> emash: How was your second drive initially formatted?
<nell> I'm installing bluetooth drivers for 12.10
<nell> the instructions rae for 11.04 will they still work
<magixx> im trying to install https://github.com/jedisct1/libpuzzle, i installed g++ and libgd2-xpm-dev, however when do 'make check' it tells me a test failed, i tried make install and that did something, however when i run the program it gives me and error of cant open shared object libpuzzle.so.1
<emash> i chose 'install alongside with windows' option in setup, then, booting in win7 i saw my second hard drive overtaken by ubuntu
<emash> it's not
<histo> emash: what was on the second hard drive prior to that?
<histo> Why is it like pulling teeth with certain people.
<emash> ah just pictures and stuff anyway i have a backup, but it didn't gave me any warnings whatsoever
<histo> emash: It will not overwrite without user intervention.
<histo> emash: Are you sure it didn't just resize the partition and install along side windows
<emash> no it' got to second hd i don't know exactly why
<histo> emash: please paste the output of lsblk  somewhere
<histo> !paste | emash
<ubottu> emash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<emash> forget it please, i am making my way into the lonux world now =)
<histo> emash: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsblk | pastebinit
<pilif12p_> I have a problem. in mcedit right now, and it seems to have taken my pointer, I can't move to other windows.
<pilif12p_> In irssi now because it's terminal based, but I can't do much else
<pilif12p_> how can i regain control of my mouse?
<histo> pilif12p_: Does the keyboard shortcuts still work or is X hung
<bobka> During install, had to add rt73.bin from removable media. Been advised to now install from package to avoid potential upgrade issues. apt-get says already have newest version. What to do?
<pilif12p__> histo: it works, i opened another terminal on accident...
<pilif12p__> now i'm stuck in irssi on this one
<pilif12p__> i don't really want to kill xorg...
<pilif12p__> i suppose i could try to kill the program...
<druid> hello
<druid> Hello, i'm trying to install icecat 32 bits on a 64 bits os, but when i execute "$ sudo aptitude install icecat:i386" it says it cannot install it like that as libnotify4:i386 recommends notification-daemon:i386. Any idea on how i could solve this? I havn't found anything clear about multiarch support.
<druid> I have found two links, but the debian tuto http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation?action=recall&rev=39 seems to differ crom the files i find on my ubuntu, and the ubuntu tuto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec is a bit short...
<histo> druid: Is there a reason you want to use the 32bit version?
<raj> starting with ubuntu-server, I then added xorg
<raj> but I still have to do `startx` to get it to start each time
<histo> !who | raj
<ubottu> raj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raj> how can I make it autostart that?
<raj> histo, starting with ubuntu-server, I then added xorg, but I still have to do `startx` to get it to start each time. How can I make it autstart?
<druid> histo: i need a browser + jre 32 bits to get cisco anyconnect to work on my ubuntu 64 bits as it onlys support 32 bits
<emash> so now i am at the partitioning screen of ubuntu setup. i have sda with 2 parts of windows and sdb which i am not going to use now. my question is: what i chose when creating a new partition from free space on sda and what device i should use for "boot loader installation"
<histo> raj: you can install a login manager or use mingetty or other techniques
<histo> raj: actually nevermind you don't want auto login you just want it to startx on login?
<sam113101> use your default shell's startup script/file
<raj> histo, I want it to startx on login
<bobka> During install, had to add rt73.bin from removable media. Been advised to now install from package to avoid potential upgrade issues. apt-get says already have newest version. From info; shall I add a + to force the install?
<raj> and I'd actually like to have autologin as well
<raj> histo ^^
<cosmicfires> anyone using pogoplug (pogoplug.com) with ubuntu?
<histo> raj: well two different issues to startx on login put something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603486/  in your user's .bash_profile
<emash> what device shoud be chosen as boot loader installation when installing ubuntu on the same drive with two win7 partitions (main and 100meg)
<histo> raj: if you want to do both I recomend using a login manager. There are ways to do it without one. But if you are the type of person that needs X on a server. It may be easier for you to just sudo apt-get install gdm
<histo> emash: the drive with windows on it /dev/sda
<histo> emash: in most cases
<raj> histo, I'm trying to avoid gnome
<raj> I wanted something totally lightweight like openbox
<histo> druid: I can't even find the icecat package right now
<druid> histo: yeah, i added a ppa for that
<histo> raj: So why are you installing a "server"?
<raj> a server?
<raj> what server am I installing?
<raj> ubuntu-server?
<histo> raj: you said you started with ubuntu-server
<raj> yeah
<histo> raj: You would want to start with ubuntu-minimal if you wanted lightweight   or ubuntu-core
<raj> because I wanna run a lightweight linux OS
<histo> raj: ubuntu-server is something different
<raj> I'm gonna be running a server off of it too
<ivotkl> Guys. Could anyone point me out to a Moborobo similar program for Linux?
<raj> thought ubuntu-server was the alternative to ubuntu-desktop
<suhaib> Anyone uses opnebox here ?
<teh_nnob> hi
<raj> suhaib, yes
<druid> what about http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/ raj ?
<emash> histo yes, i have 100meg sda1 and win7 on sda2. what should i chose in drop down menu at the bottom – Device for boot loader installation?
<histo> raj: ubuntu-server is not ubuntu-minimal
<suhaib> raj: Do you know how to set a shortcut that will make a window always on top ?
<histo> emash: /dev/sda
<emash> histo, can i just select my free space on sda and hit install then?
<histo> druid: do you have ia32-libs installed?
<druid> i do
<histo> emash: the bootloader gets installed to /dev/sda   so that grub can be used to boot and you will be able to select winblows or ubuntu on boot.   The operating system gets installed to freespace if you have any or you can have it resize windows partition and install in the new freespace.
<raj> suhaib, sorry, I don't
<histo> druid: the other option is a 32bit chroot
<emash> histo it says no root file sustem is defined. it means i have to make a swap and main partition from freespace?
<raj> histo, can you tell me why I'd want minimal instead of server+xorg+openbox?
<magixx> im trying to install https://github.com/jedisct1/libpuzzle, i installed g++ and libgd2-xpm-dev, however when do 'make check' it tells me a test failed, i tried make install and that did something, however when i run the program it gives me and error of cant open shared object libpuzzle.so.1
<histo> druid: and it still doesn't work with ia32-libs?
<escott> !find libpuzzle.so.1 | magixx
<ubottu> magixx: File libpuzzle.so.1 found in libpuzzle1
<histo> emash: Why are you creating your own partitions? Is there a reason you don't use the installers wizard? Also didn't you already install?  You complained about overwriting a hard drive already.
<histo> raj: because you wanted a "light" system
<magixx> i libpuzzle1 i believe is from package libpuzzle-bin
<ntzrmtthihu777> can anyone give me a command to zip the contents of a directory and remove said files, leaving only the resulting .zip?
<histo> magixx: nope
<magixx> but if i install libpuzzle-bin that version is old
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: remove what files?
<druid> histo: no it doesn't
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: the files going into the zip
<emash> can /home partition be ntfs?
<histo> druid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<ntzrmtthihu777> emash: I suppose, but why would you want to?
<ntzrmtthihu777> druid: just install the 32-bit libs, its easy.
<magixx> it tells me libpuzzle1 ios already the newest version if i try to install it
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: what make a zip of the contents of a directory then remove the files in the zip leaving only the resulting zip? How does that make sense.
<histo> magixx: Then you already have libpuzzle
<emash> i want second hard drive to be my home folder in ubuntu, being accesible from windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: not the files in the zip, but the files that went into the zip. when you create a zip gui the original files are left intact, is it the same with cl?
<ntzrmtthihu777> emash: you can install a program on windows that lets it read ext
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: just rm them after
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: thing is is they are all ascii text without an extension.
<magixx> but it does not work when i run it
<druid> ntzrmtthihu777: i did it already, it's not sufficient for what i'm trying to do.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: and there are far too many to rm manually
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: right you could zip somedirectory && rm somedirectory/*
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: or just remove the directory
<raj> histo, but why isn't server light?
<ntzrmtthihu777> druid: explain
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: if the zip ends up in the same dir rm will get rid of it too.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ooooh, so if I am in that dir i can do zip * ../zip.zip and then rm the current dir, right?
<druid> <histo> druid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System -> i've read it and actually posted the link on my initial question ^^
<druid> i'll try the chroot though, thanks histo
<ntzrmtthihu777> druid: why dontcha answer me, what exactly are you trying to d.
<druid> (i really wanted to get that multiarch stuff to work though)
<druid> [00:23:10] <druid> Hello, i'm trying to install icecat 32 bits on a 64 bits os, but when i execute "$ sudo aptitude install icecat:i386" it says it cannot install it like that as libnotify4:i386 recommends notification-daemon:i386. Any idea on how i could solve this? I havn't found anything clear about multiarch support.
<druid> [00:23:21] <druid> I have found two links, but the debian tuto http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation?action=recall&rev=39 seems to differ crom the files i find on my ubuntu, and the ubuntu tuto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec is a bit short...
<druid> [00:27:12] <druid> histo: i need a browser + jre 32 bits to get cisco anyconnect to work on my ubuntu 64 bits as it onlys support 32 bits
<ntzrmtthihu777> druid: have you tried getlibs?
<druid> Here you go ntzrmtthihu777
<druid> Not yet, i want that built-in multiarch stuff to work
<druid> *i wanted
<ntzrmtthihu777> druid: kinda part of it, at times. you do have ia32-libs installed, right?
<druid> yes i do
<Randy_Popabawa> I'm having some trouble configuring Ubuntu to work with my Samsung NP365E5C. I can't seem to access any sort of brightness controls via shortcut keys or the display settings GUI
<Randy_Popabawa> Also the battery indicator is completely screwy
<designbybeck_> My main drive is a 256GB SDD... I put in another 300GB HDD I had from another computer. I'm just not sure how to format it and use it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Randy_Popabawa: #ubuntu-touch
<designbybeck_> Or at least the best way to use it. I want to use it for some files, like photos/music maybe
<Randy_Popabawa> ubuntu-touch?
<Randy_Popabawa> I'm talking about a laptop
<Randy_Popabawa> Not a tablet
<Guest98491> need some help ... just installed ubuntu 12.10...tried updating my vid drivers perwebsite,....now my taksbar, and side launch bar are gone.... everything i am reading says get to terminal... but how can i launch without any sidebar etc...
<ntzrmtthihu777> Randy_Popabawa: my bad, samsung threw me off
<Randy_Popabawa> Oh its ok.
<Randy_Popabawa> I didn't mean to snap
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: ext4, if the only os's accessing it are linux based
<designbybeck_> yes it is ntzrmtthihu777
<designbybeck_> I think I had it partitioned because I was playing with differnet distros. ntzrmtthihu777 So I can just open up the disk utility and do it there?
<ntzrmtthihu777> designbybeck_: then format it as ext4. do you want it to automount somewhere?
#ubuntu 2014-03-03
<Minty__> has no one created a "listening" script to see when providers bring a new version out
<Minty__> then i could handle it all manually
<jhutchins> Minty__: The reasons they aren't are in the lists.
<tejas> guess not eh
<mnemon> Minty__: apt does exactly that.
<usr13> Minty__: It's kind-of   official vs non-official
<jhutchins> Minty__: Commercial services frequently have licensing issues for unofficial packages.  If they're not in the partner repos there's probably a good reason.
<Minty__> shortcut for terminal i thought was ctrl + shift + t
<Minty__> not working
<mnemon> ctrl + alt +t
<Minty__> ah thanks
<usr13> Minty__: "Ubuntu features a comprehensive package management system for the installation, upgrade, configuration, and removal of software. In addition to providing access to an organized base of over 24,000 software packages for your Ubuntu computer, the package management facilities also feature dependency resolution capabilities and software update checking."  From:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/package-management.html
<LucasReis> hey :p
<mnemon> 'lo
<Minty__> usr13: yet i cna't get chrome
<usr13> Minty__: It's kind-of   official vs non-official
<usr13> Minty__: You *can* get crhome
<isthatme> ubuntu provides chromium, but not chrome
<mnemon> Minty__: you can get chromium which is almost the same.
<Minty__> i can login
<Minty__> and sync etc.?
<LucasReis> yeah, you can
<usr13> Minty__: Or, better, you can instal chromium
<isthatme> Minty__: yes, everything you can do in chrome
<Minty__> usr13: why would i want to install chromium? isn't that an entire OS?
<usr13> no
<isthatme> Minty__: no, it's the open source build of chrome
<usr13> !chromium | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<usr13> !info chromium | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: Package chromium does not exist in saucy
<gamoholic> The difference between Chrome and Chromium is that Chrome includes some proprietary features such as a built-in PDF reader, but nothing too important
<isthatme> there's Chrome OS and Chromium OS
<Minty__> ok
<Minty__> so i want chrome browser..
<Minty__> chromium browser sounds great
<Minty__> sudo apt-get install chromium gives error
<isthatme> ooooor use firefox!
<Minty__> isthatme: web developer, need to be able to test on all
<isthatme> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<isthatme> Minty__: :P, oh well, but my point still stand
<Minty__> However the following packages replace it chromium-bsu: i386 chromium-bsu
<isthatme> chromium-bsu is a game
<Minty__> ah ok
<isthatme> apt-cache search is a handy tool
<usr13> !info chromium-browser | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 32.0.1700.107-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20140204.972.1 (saucy), package size 34424 kB, installed size 124154 kB
<Gotolei> hm, guess it's pretty one-track here
<Minty__> so can someone help me find a reliable PPA for dropbox as a start off so i know what i'm looking for/?
<usr13> !one | Minty__
<ubottu> Minty__: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Minty__> usr13: i pay for dropbox, leaving it isn't an option
<Minty__> got about 40gb in there
<LucasReis> sudo apt-get chromium-browser give me a error :/
<Minty__> wow ubuntu workplace switcher is awesome
<usr13> Minty__: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/nautilus-dropbox/
<Minty__> shortcut key for that?
<isthatme> forgot the install
<LucasReis> Ohh, really
<LucasReis> thanks
<gamoholic> Minty__: ctrl + alt + arrow keys
<Minty__> dheers
<Minty__> cheers*
<LucasReis> Where can I found a list with the commands for terminal?
<Minty__> wow even the transition is awesome
<Minty__> usr13: hang on, doesn't that mean it's available via apt-get?
<usr13> Minty__: https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=linux
<mnemon> https://www.dropbox.com/help/246/en
<Minty__> usr13: yea i know the first link
<Minty__> usr13: but you linked to nautilus-dropbox on the apps.ubuntu site, they're all available via apt-get aren't there?
<usr13> Minty__: I don't use it.  How would I know?
<usr13> Someone help this guy out, he's having dropbox withdrawal.
<Minty__> usr13: i thought all things on apps.ubuntu.com were available through apt-get?
<mnemon> LucasReis: http://ss64.com/bash/
<Minty__> mnemon: think you may have been late joining a discussion about PPAs > providers
<mnemon> Minty__: not really no ...
<Minty__> what does this mean "To import our GPG keys into your apt repository, perform the following command from your terminal shel"
<mnemon> Minty__: the packages are signed with public key crypto
<LucasReis> Thanks, mnemon
<usr13> Minty__: Means just what it says.
<Minty__> not sure what that means
<Minty__> what would be the advantage of doing as it says
<mnemon> no errors when installing the packages
<gamoholic> You have to do it otherwise it won't update
<tejas> robby cannon da man
<tejas> starcannon
<Minty__> gamoholic: wait, so importing those keys will auto update it
<tejas> anyone familiar with ralink chipsets?
<tejas> in ubuntu
<gamoholic> No
<Minty__> how does the argument for PPAs come into that then?
<Minty__> oh
<Minty__> confused :|
<gamoholic> It will allow you to update it
<gamoholic> Just run the command :P
<Minty__> gamoholic: is there a way of checking for the update?
<Minty__> if one is required i mean
<gamoholic> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> Minty__: It is one of the disadvantages of doing the minimal install, (this stuff would have been done automagically if you had done full install).
<Minty__> usr13: what would have?
<Minty__> usr13: surely this is dropbox specific?
<mnemon> usr13: don't confuse him! ;)
<tejas> arent ralink 2800 chipsets with mac802 drivers supposed to be able to inject?
<usr13> Minty__: Getting GPG signatures.
<Minty__> gamoholic: can't i just chuck that in ubuntu's equivelant of a bash script and have it run every day?
<usr13> mnemon: sorry....
<gamoholic> Minty__: What?
<gamoholic> Oh
<Minty__> usr13: this is dropbox specific, surely nothing in the install stage would get me these "gpg signatures"
<Ben64> ubuntu doesn't have bash scripts?
<gamoholic> I believe you chose auto updates, so it should already be doing that
<mnemon> Ben64: bash is the default shell in ubuntu.
<Minty__> Ben64: no idea
<Ben64> Minty__: why not do a normal install? seems better suited for you
<Minty__> gamoholic: hang on... so when i said "adding that would auto update it" and you said "no", did you mean "yes"?
<usr13> Minty__: All packages use gpg signatures
<Minty__> Ben64: sigh... it's not accessible via apt-get
<gamoholic> Sorry, I am confusing you. I really didn't mean to :)
<mnemon> Ben64: don't confuse him, normal install does not install dropbox for you.
<Ben64> Minty__: i mean install of ubuntu...
<gamoholic> I would recommend using this for dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_1.6.0_amd64.deb
<gamoholic> That should install dropbox and add the GPG keys for you
<majod> why is steam in software center for $0? :/
<m1sf1t> majod: it's free to install, you then pay for games
<majod> but theres no install button, only "buy" button
<mnemon> Minty__: apt repositories have .deb packages, the guide from dropbox site i linked tells you how to add their repository which will be used whenever you use apt(-get) in the future to update your system.
<majod> i already have it from steam website, im just wondering why its like that in software center
<m1sf1t> majod: i'd imagine that once you click it, you will be charged $0
<majod> m1sf1t: yeah, but ubuntu one account is required
<majod> thats not nice
<Minty__> mnemon: ok but will it auto update?
<m1sf1t> majod: haha yeah, i've literally just signed up in order to ask a question on the ubuntu forums
<majod> lol
<mnemon> Minty__: whenever you run updates with apt-get, yes ... or if you use the ubuntu autoupdater or whatever.
<Gotolei> hm, guess it's off to askubuntu then
<Gotolei> at least one person is getting help i guess, at the expense of everybody else
<mnemon> Gotolei: what did you ask?
<m1sf1t> majod: i don't think they'd spam you if you signed up
<Gotolei> if there's a way to change system-wide horizontal scrolling speed
<majod> m1sf1t: i know, but i just dont want to :)
<Gotolei> it's about 1/3 the speed that vertical runs at, and google's been failing thus far
<m1sf1t> majod: yeah, it is a pain
<Minty__> i bypassed all the optional installs at os installation
<Minty__> which ones would be helpful to me?
<majod> Gotolei: you mean with mouse scrolling?
<Minty__> is auto update enabled by default or do i need to *do* something
<Gotolei> both mouse and touchpad
<Gotolei> i have a mouse with one of those tilting scroll wheels
<majod> :o
<mnemon> Minty__: you need to manually update unless you use something like ubuntu auto updater(should be installed by default).
<mnemon> Gotolei: you will probably need to dig into the window managers/X settings to change that ...
<D-135> clear
<Gotolei> mnemon: yeah i figured as such, but i haven't found anything relevant yet
<majod> Gotolei: this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/285689/increase-mouse-wheel-scroll-speed
<majod> im gonna try that too because its also too slow for me
<Gotolei> hm, not sure if that works for horizontal scrolling too
<Gotolei> skimming the readme
<m1sf1t> Minty__: you could just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade just before you've finished using your computer, and leave it running. you will have to confirm a couple of things though
<Gotolei> "only the 4th and 5th mouse buttons"
<Minty__> m1sf1t: i want to enable that all the time
<Minty__> m1sf1t: what do i need to download to do that
<m1sf1t> Minty: either by setting up a crontab, or using the ubuntu software updater, like mnemon said
<m1sf1t> Minty__: the ubuntu updater is definitely easier
<Guest54656> mpohaz
<mpohaz> wai djo
<Minty__> m1sf1t: how do i use that
<Minty__> m1sf1t: my whole point is i don't have that and i want to install it
<gamoholic> Minty__: In Software and Updates open the Updates tab. Set the options that say "When there are updates" to "Download and install automatically"
<Guest54656> on doit trouver un forum privé
<m1sf1t> Minty__: errm, i've not really used it, but it occasionally just loads and offers to update, yours should doby default aswell
<Minty__> gamoholic: where is "in software and updates"
<gamoholic> Drop the "in"
<usr13> Minty__: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo and/or: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193823/how-can-i-use-cron-apt-to-download-and-install-updates-between-midnight-and-5am
<m1sf1t> Minty__: if you don't have it installed, which it should be :S try sudo apt-get install software-centre
<usr13> Minty__: One thing you should do is check to see if your update manager is set to LTS or not.
<tejas> helpz
<usr13> Minty__: tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Minty__> m1sf1t: i have the software centre yea
<m1sf1t> Minty__: ah, ok :)
<Minty__> m1sf1t: but gamoholic said there was a tickbox, can't see it
<gamoholic> I use Lubuntu, it is probably different for you
<gamoholic> I haven't used Unity in many years
<gamoholic> Never looked back :P
<m1sf1t> Minty__: errm, let me see if i can find it
<m1sf1t> Minty__: i am using KDE though, so just like gamoholic, it might be different
<gamoholic> I believe the guide that usr13 posted should work
<m1sf1t> Minty__: ok, do you have "Update Manager"?
<Minty__> m1sf1t: i don't know
<usr13> Minty__: tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<m1sf1t> Minty__: do you use unity?
<Minty__> m1sf1t: yes
<m1sf1t> Minty__: type Update Manager in the search bar and see what you get
<usr13> Minty__: Or just start typing, by the time you get to the u or the d or the a it will come up, hit Enter.
<usr13> Minty__: Or just start typing, by the time you get to the p or the d or the a it will come up, hit Enter.
<Minty__> oh yea i have that
<Minty__> so when i download dropbox
<usr13> We knew you would....
<Minty__> do i need to include that second line of commands in order for it to be involved in the auto update process
<usr13> What second line?
<Minty__> usr13: $ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E
<Minty__> usr13: and i installed it through the software centre - is anything through there automatic updating?
<usr13> Minty__: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo and/or: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193823/how-can-i-use-cron-apt-to-download-and-install-updates-between-midnight-and-5am
<usr13> For auto-updates   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<Minty__> ok thanks
<usr13> YOu are welcome  ;)
<m1sf1t> Minty__: gotta go, good luck :)
<Minty__> m1dnight:  cheers
<majod> is anyone here using krusader?
<majod> or what is good total commander alternative?
<usr13> majod: "total commander" ?    You mean mc?
<usr13> !info mc | majod
<ubottu> majod: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.5-1 (saucy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1410 kB
<majod> usr13: something with gui :)
<mpohaz> sonink1
<usr13> majod: Well, I don't know really....  theres' konqueror, nautilus, thunar .....???
<majod> usr13: nope, those are something different...nevermind, i guess i stick with krusader
<Minty__> Whenever i install anything, i keep getting "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<usr13> Minty__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<usr13> Minty__: Wait, do you have apt running?  (A package manager open?)
<Minty__> usr13: "DbDriver "config": /var/cache/denconf.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<usr13> yep
<usr13> sure do...
<Minty__> usr13: i'm just using it to install stuff
<Minty__> what's gone wrong?
<usr13> Nothing. That's normal.
<Minty__> usr13: so are those installs failing? the programs look fine
<Minty__> should i just ignore that error?
<usr13> Minty__: What errors?
<Minty__> the returned an error code (1) bit
<belalobo> q
<Minty__> just installed irssi
<Minty__> and the last thing it says is "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<usr13> Minty__: ps aux |grep apt
<Minty__> yea it returned some text
<usr13> Minty__:  Which means ________________ ?
<Minty__> no idea
<Minty__> root 28336 0.09 0.1 86416 10520 ? S 00:45 0:00 usr/bin/python/usr/share/apt-xapian-index/update-apt-xapian-index-dbus
<Minty__> etc
<usr13> Minty__: (It means that you have your package manager already doing stuff for you.  You must let it finish.  You don't start two instances of your package manager at once,.
<Minty__> usr13: it;s the only thing i've got open
<usr13> Minty__: You only have one terminal window open?
<Minty__> yes
<rww> update-apt-xapian-index-dbus isn't a package manager.
<usr13> Minty__: Is the update-manager running?
<Minty__> how do i check?
<usr13> Minty__: Do this:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> Minty__: Tell me what it says.
<Minty__> a LOT of text
<Minty__> at the end, returned error code (1) again
<sharon> can someone help with a printer question
<Minty__> looks like steam hadn't finished installing
<usr13> Minty__: and the last line probably says something like "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/"  ?  Right>?
<gamoholic> sharon: Just ask :)
<Minty__> no, it lists errors encoutered while processing
<Minty__> and then like 20 lib<something> things
<usr13> Minty__: who  #Tell me what that says.
<Minty__> i'm typing on laptop
<Minty__> need to open irssi on pc so i can copy and paste there
<usr13> Oh ok.
<usr13> Tell me who you are ....
<Minty__> but basically, can you not have more than 1 terminal open once you do?
<usr13> when you login.
<Minty__> ok
<usr13> Minty__: You can have as many as you want.
<sharon> i am loading driver for canon mg2220 and has hit point of question with programs to load by terminal. don't know how to do that.
<Minty__> so i can install several packages at once usr13 ?
<gamoholic> Minty__: No
<usr13> Minty__: YOu can install lots at once, but you have to do it all in one command.
<gamoholic> Minty__: You can have many terminal windows open, but you can't run more than one instance of the package manager at once
<Minty__> why not?
<Minty__> it ought to be threaf safe
<Minty__> thread*
<usr13> Minty__: Here is the deal, you probably have apt running now and it is either installing packages, or waiting for you to ok the install of some packages and you need to either finish or wait until it finishes.
<Minty__> yea it was waiting for some
<Minty__> hopiug it's all fixed now
<Minty__> i need that long command again what was it the && update one
<CaptainTacoSauce> okay smart people, I've got an LSI MegaRaid on a new-to-me server, installed ubuntu server saucy on it (on the raid) but the megacli64 command refuses to see the adapter/controller
<usr13> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<junkanoo> test
<usr13> junkanoo: Yes?
<junkanoo> usr13, just testing... wasn't sure if i was msg registered
<usr13> junkanoo: Can we help you?
<sharon> the programs to load by terminal are - cngpij,cngpijmnt,cnijnetprn and cnijnpr
<junkanoo> usr13, not right now... again just testing.  sorry for the clutter.
<usr13> sharon: And ___________ ?  (What does that have to do with Ubuntu?)
<usr13> !test | junkanoo
<ubottu> junkanoo: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sharon> i am running ubuntu 12.04 lts and trying to get canon printer working
<usr13> sharon: firefox localhost:631
<mabo> NI HAOO
<ridikulus_rat> my friend installed ubuntu 13.10 is his lenovo u310 laptop which already has win8.1 installed in uefi-gpt mode, but the generated grub (1.99 something ver) creates chainloader entries for bios windows, not uefi windows. I suspect this might be os-prober issue. Secure boot is enabled in his system
<junkanoo> ok i got one:  Running 13.10 Ubuntu Gnome with a VirtualBox Win7 install... have the base OS on the left monitor, and the VM Win7 on the right monitor in full screen mode.  For some reason whenever I don't have any applicaitons open on the ubuntu side, after interacting with the win7 side, i can't invoke the gnome shell by moving my mouse to the top left of the screen.  the little 'waves' thing shows up, but the shell doesn't display
<junkanoo> .  I have a similar problem when i go to lock the screen... i go to the menu then lock screen, and it says something about 'something blocking'
<ridikulus_rat> any idea how to fix this, should he update the grub pkg in the iso prior to installing ubuntu to HDD, if so how to do that
<junkanoo> if i open an application on the ubuntu side, then everything works fine... go back to the win7, interact, then back to UB and i have the problem again... like it's a mouse 'focus' issue
<junkanoo> any ideas?
<ulkesh> junkanoo: did you install the VirtualBox Addons into the Ubuntu VM?
<junkanoo> ulkesh, yep
<allan_> Hello, I have a problem, I have an All-One printer
<junkanoo> ulkesh, problem only occurs when VM is in full screen mode
<ulkesh> junkanoo: hmm, yeah i've seen fullscreen issues with many VM apps (parallels as well) with ubuntu
<ulkesh> junkanoo: sorry i can't help any more than that simple question
<junkanoo> ulkesh, np
<adamcunnington> usr13: adam here on pc
<adamcunnington> usr13: i keep getting this whenever i run the apt-get update command http://paste.ubuntu.com/7025102/
<Ben64> adam_: its not sudo-apt-get, its sudo apt-get
<Ben64> !ops | juuuu sending spam PMs
<ubottu> juuuu sending spam PMs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Minty__> Ben64: yea i typed it right after and i still get that output
<Minty__> always ends in "returned an error code (1)"
<Ben64> Minty__: are you adamcunnington ?
<Minty__> Ben64: yea
<Ben64> Minty__: looks like you already have something using the package system and thats why its failing
<Minty__> weird
<Minty__> i'll try rebooting
<usr13> Minty__: No
<usr13> just do apt-get -f install
<Minty__> dropbox wouldn't complete installation without reboot
<Minty__> so had to anyway
<usr13> sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> Minty__: Oh ok.
<Minty__> what's the quickest way to check if something installed
<Minty__> something like irssi doesn't appear in the installed list in the software centre for examople
<usr13> Minty__: When it boots back up do:  sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> Minty__: apt-get policy <package-name-here>   #To see if something is installed
<Minty__> cheers
<Minty__> wow that -f install command
<Minty__> just set up like 20 things
<pac1> dependencies
<ridikulus_rat> unable to boot both ubuntu (after installation) and windows 8.1 in uefi secure boot enabled system, iso boot fine into the live env
<Minty__> ah
<Minty__> cool
<usr13> Minty__: ls -tr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list   #Will show latest packages installed last.
<usr13> (Shows them all but ordered latest last.)
<Minty__> any web developers here?
<Minty__> weird i installed nodejs but then npm wasn't part of it
<Minty__> normally it sbips with it
<Minty__> usr13: what should the output of apt-get policy nodejs be?
<Minty__> E: Invalid operation policy
<usr13> I ment apt-cache
<Minty__> ah
<usr13> apt-cache policy <package-name-here>
<CarlFK> what is the apt command to show the description of a package ?
<xyzaffa1r> I just made a fresh install of 14.04 and restarted and it won't boot, I have this error http://imgur.com/Yo6x60I so I believe my refresh rate is wrong
<xyzaffa1r> way do
<xyzaffa1r> wat
<usr13> Minty__: Did you finish rebooting?
<Minty__> usr13: yea going bed now though
<Minty__> 1:45am and got work tomorrow ahhh
<usr13> Minty__: sudo apt-get -f install  #?
<Minty__> thanks so much for all your help
<Minty__> i'll be back tomorrow evening!
<usr13> Ok
<Minty__> usr13: yea did that it finished a bunch of stuff
<Minty__> thanks so much
<Minty__> night all
<pac1> night
<usr13> Sleep tight, don't bite the bed bugs
<Stanley00> !trusty | xyzaffa1r
<ubottu> xyzaffa1r: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<xyzaffa1r> why does it matter
<pac1> don't messages like that come from the monitor?
<xyzaffa1r> yes
<pac1> does the monitor have a way to adjust its resolution?
<xyzaffa1r> is the refresh rate
<pac1> and adjust refresh rate?
<xyzaffa1r> I'll check
<xyzaffa1r> nope
<pac1> is it an old one?
<xyzaffa1r> yes, but it's Also an old computer
<xyzaffa1r> its lcd
<pac1> There's no menu on the LCD?
<pac1> unusual
<pac1> what make and model?
<xyzaffa1r> there is but it won't open
<xyzaffa1r> it worked on the installer though
<xyzaffa1r> maybe I can boot that and try
<pac1> ok, you may have to fiddle with xconfig, altough that will be tough without a monitor....
<pac1> try Alt F1 to get to a term window and turn off X
<xyzaffa1r> will, I can do it from the installer
<xyzaffa1r> BTW I tried that, didn't work
<pac1> k
<Stovetop> has anyone run the deja dup interface on a remote xserver?  it doesn't seem to work...
<netcrash> Hello, I have a ubuntu server and it looks like the system goes to sleep after some time because it stops responding remotely, after I press a key on the local keyboard it starts working normaly. Any ideas?
<pac1> maybe take whatever xorg.conf the installer has and copy?
<pac1> or is xorg.conf even supported these days?
<xyzaffa1r> no idea
<pac1> been a while since I've struggled with X
<xyzaffa1r> Havent used Ubuntu for a while
<xyzaffa1r> the refresh rate of the monitor is 60 but I don't think the comp can do that, and I don't see it in the menu
<usr13> pac1: Sure xorg.conf is supported, (what ever that means...:)
<pac1> yeah. just reading about it.
<pac1> mostly not needed these days, but still there if you need it.
<usr13> pac1: What do you need to do?
<pac1> not me xyzaffalr
<usr13> Oh ok
<usr13> netcrash: What stops, apache?
<usr13> netcrash: What server(s) stop?
<usr13> netcrash: ssh?
<xyzaffa1r> well, I think I can handle it now thank you
<netcrash> usr13: machine stops responding to ssh and every thing
<netcrash> *everything
<usr13> netcrash: Was this machine built as a server originally?  Or was it converted from Desktop to server?
<usr13> netcrash: Have you checked the power management options in the BIOS?
<usr13> netcrash: Do you have a GUI running on it?
<netcrash> xrdp
<netcrash> usr13: xrdp
<netcrash> usr13: not checked the bios options
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get upgrade dvswitch;  The following packages have been kept back:    dvswitch - how do I find out why it is held back?
<jesoners> ,
<shreezbot> I'm having an issue with configuring /etc/fstab to mount a network share...  The files are accesible from anywhere on my network, but for some reason, when I do a "mount -a" it doesn't do the mount.  It doesn't give me an error (I even checked syslog), but I don't see the files that I should...
<daniel> hola?
<usr13> shreezbot: Still there?
<shreezbot> Yes
<shreezbot> I actually just figured it out
<usr13> Are you sure there are files to see?
<usr13> Oh, ok
<shreezbot> usr13, I had way to many parms that I didn't need on the mount in fstab
<jak2000> hi usr13 you worked with postfix?
<usr13> Ok glad you figured it out.
<shreezbot> usr13, All I needed was "//192.168.1.100/data1 /media/net1 rw  0  0" and I had a LOT more garbage than that...
<usr13> Okeydokey...
<axgrndr> hello. new to linux. anyone able to help? having problem getting flash to play in firefox. cant get google chrome to work as an alternative either. keeps crashing on launch. running ubutnu studio 12.04. have had no problems on other computer running mint.
<usr13> axgrndr: What is "studio"?
<usr13> !flashplayer | axgrndr
<ubottu> axgrndr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<axgrndr> music production, photograpy, etc. editing version
<axgrndr> have the restricted extras. shows installed but doesnt run
<usr13> axgrndr: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<axgrndr> did that. but still doesnt play flash.
<usr13> axgrndr: What version of ubuntu do you have intslalled?
<axgrndr> ubuntu studio 12.04
<usr13> axgrndr: Fully updated?
<shreezbot> Anyone got any idea how to figure out why samba is using tons of CPU???
<axgrndr> yes, as far as i know. is basically fresh install as of last week. did the updates and added ones as they popped up.
<LucasReis> Any translator online?
<SchrodingersScat> LucasReis: maybe theres a channel for your language
<usr13> LucasReis:  http://www.google.com/translate
<LucasReis> I know there's a channel for BR people. I want to ask things about the Translation Team
<LucasReis> :P
<usr13> axgrndr: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  |pastebinit
<usr13> axgrndr: .... and send us resulting URL
<usr13> axgrndr: ls /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<usr13> What does that say?   ^^^^^^^
<usr13> axgrndr: ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  |pastebinit
<axgrndr> how do i get vertical line before 'pastebinit'  ..  lol im missing it on my keyboard
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> Flash Debugger isn't working on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit, but it's working on Ubuntu 12.04 32-bit. I need to install Flash Debugger on Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. Look at: https://gist.github.com/laszlomiklosik/2857310. And check the indicator of Debugger here: http://flashplayerversion.com.
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> Maybe the problem in old version of nspluginwrapper. Its site: nspluginwrapper.org
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> Help me, please!
<usr13> axgrndr: do you have backsash?  \
<axgrndr> yep
<SchrodingersScat> axgrndr: uppercase it ;)
<usr13> axgrndr: (It's usually uppercase \ )
<axgrndr> gotcha.. im a newbie here. lol
<usr13> axgrndr: /|\
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> Who knows a solution of my problem?
<axgrndr> k. think i finally got it. burped this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7025433/
<axgrndr> maybe this has something to do with it? no directory? axgrndr@axgrndr-KM400-8235:~$ ls /usr/lib/abobe-flashplugin/
<axgrndr> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/abobe-flashplugin/: No such file or directory
<axgrndr> my bad .. typo
<axgrndr> still no directory
<Busybyeski> is there any way to ssh into multiple machines behind 1 router without switching default ports via upnp or anything?
<Ubnoobtu> Yo
<jamesd> Busybyeski: have the router forward ports as necessary  22 to hostA, 23 to hostB, 24 hostC  hosts don't need a special port... you can script it on your side.
<Ubnoobtu> I've got a question: I'm using a laptop. I want to use an external wireless adapter, in unison with the built-in card. Is it possible?
<usr13> Ubnoobtu: Sure.
<usr13> axgrndr: apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> axgrndr: apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin |pastebinit  #Send URL
<Busybyeski> jamesd: won't the server also need to know ahead of time?
<ertyu> hi everyone, I would like to replace my DNS for an alterinative, does anybody know a way to do it. all i could find was by doing it  through the network interface but individually per wireless connection, and what i would like it no matter what ISP i am using, allways use the specified DNS SERVEr. thanks!
<usr13> ertyu: Do you use DHCP to connect?
<ertyu> usr13: how do i find out?
<usr13> ertyu: Check the network-manager
<usr13> ertyu: Are you using nm-applet?
<Ubnoobtu> I couldnt find any clear cut tutorials, could someone help me find one?
<jamesd> Busybyeski: the destination doesn't need to know, firewall will do port forwarding as needed.
<Ubnoobtu> I've got a question: I'm using a laptop. I want to use an external wireless adapter, in unison with the built-in card. Is it possible?
<Ubnoobtu> (sorry)
<usr13> ertyu: ps aux |grep nm-applet  ; ps aux |grep network-manager
<axgrndr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7025491/
<ertyu> usr13: yes, both are running
<usr13> axgrndr: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<usr13> ertyu: And you do not know if you use DHCP or static IP ?
<axgrndr> re-install? ok. see if it will work this time. hang on
<ertyu> usr13: got you. yes, it is using DHCP
<usr13> axgrndr: you said that you had installed it before, (but apparently you didn't), so....
<usr13> ertyu: Ok, then you need to change the nameserver that the router gives out, (because the DHCP server is giving the PCs on your network IP information, (which includes nameserver IP).
<axgrndr> well it shows as 'active' on firefox add-ons.. but youre on to something because this is what i get .. Reading package lists... Done
<axgrndr> Building dependency tree
<axgrndr> Reading state information... Done
<axgrndr> Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<axgrndr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<axgrndr> is only available from another source
<axgrndr> E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<usr13> ertyu: So login to your router's web-based configuration menu, find the LAN's DHCP configuation and change the nameserver IP(s)
<ertyu> usr13: so how do i do that?
<path0gen> do you think that DHCP should be redesigned to support default nameserver IP of +2 from the network address, with +1 always being the gateway
<ertyu> usr13: but i want to do it for any connection i use in the future
<usr13> axgrndr: Oh yea, you have to enable a ppa or something... hold on.
<qwebirc3236> hello
<qwebirc3236> i am having trouble with my umbunto not loading because of a low disk space ive typed commands but it says it cant find the directory how do you delete spacific files in terminal
<usr13> axgrndr: it's multiverse
<usr13> axgrndr: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ertyu> qwebirc3236: rm command
<mshaw> qwebirc3236: try more disk space
<usr13> !info flashplugin-installer | axgrndr
<ubottu> axgrndr: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.341ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<qwebirc3236> 1 sec
<ertyu> qwebirc3236: rm -fr
<ertyu> but be careful
<qwebirc3236> here is the file location i want to delete
<usr13> ertyu: Edit /etc/resolv.conf change nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.x  to nameserver 8.8.8.8
<usr13> ertyu: Or what ever you want it to be.
<mshaw> qwebirc3236: or just buy more disk
<usr13> ertyu: Actually, use the network-manager for that.
<jak2000> hi usr13 you worked with postfix?
<usr13> jak2000: no
<mshaw> success is defs imminent
<usr13> ertyu: Open the network-manager's configuration window and specify the nameserver of your choosing.
<Sir_Leto> Anyone know how properly enter eufi boot options in bios? Im having a problem after using boot repair
<ertyu> usr13: resolv.conf changes will be lost on reboot. thank you, but i think you don't know the answer to my question
<usr13> ertyu: Open the network-manager's configuration window and specify the nameserver of your choosing.
<usr13> ertyu: Open the network-manager's configuration window and specify the nameserver of your choosing.
<qwebirc3236> this is what im typing to remove files "rm ~/home/l/downloads/blahblah.mkv" it tells me the it cant find the directory
<ertyu> usr13: yes, that's the way i proposed initially . and that is not solving my problems. thanks anyways
<mshaw> qwebirc3236: what happens when you spend the $10 for more disk space?
<Ben64> qwebirc3236: the file is in /home/home/l/downloads/ ?
<axgrndr> hmm. i get this.. flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<axgrndr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<usr13> ertyu: Why not?
<qwebirc3236> yes
<ertyu> usr13: that doesn't solve the problem for future connections
<Ben64> qwebirc3236: look again at the amount of homes you've got there
<usr13> ertyu: Are on WiFi?
<usr13> ertyu: Yes it does.
<ertyu> usr13: plus i need to manually configure 50 connections
<ertyu> usr13: i am on wifi
<Ben64> qwebirc3236: ~/ = your home directory. ~/home = /home/<your username>/home/
<usr13> ertyu: Well, actually, you have to change each one individually, yea that's right.
<usr13> ertyu: Well, I suppose you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<qwebirc3236> my user name is l
<qwebirc3236> so i would type rm ~/l/downloads/blahblah.mkv
<Sir_Leto> I used system refresh to fix some problems with windows, but that removed my multiboot options
<Sir_Leto> I then used boot repair
<Sir_Leto> And that brings grub to a rescue prompt
<Sir_Leto> I'm guessing i need to change the eufi boot option to point to a new place.
<Sir_Leto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7025200/
<Beldar> qwebirc3236, remove the user and spell Downloads correctly
<Sirleto> Dropped out.
<qwebirc3236> rm ~/downloads/blahblah.mkv
<Beldar> qwebirc3236, May just be the spelling.
<Sirleto> Will the bios understand sdb1/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<Beldar> qwebirc3236, Downloads has a capital D this matters
<Sirleto> Or do I just typ in the path without sda1?
<qwebirc3236> im new to  linux
<Ben64> qwebirc3236: why even use the terminal to delete then
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> how i love you, guys. Please dont forget help me -_-
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> if u can of course
<qwebirc3236> ok rebooting
<qwebirc3236> BRO YOU SAVED MY LIFE I LOVE YOU
<qwebirc3236> AMAZING CHAT MUCH THANKS ILL SEND FREINDS DO YOU GUYS HAVE DONATIONS?
<lanr3fn1_sn3m> xd
<inashdeen> hi there, I am using acer aspire v5-471pg. previously was running ubuntu 13.10, i upgraded yesterday to 14.04 alpha through software update. Post updating and restart, my computer reported low graphic mode and ask for one time login session with low graphic. Pressing that, my computer only show blank screen. I still get the error after doing the following 1) Reinstall unity-greeter & reconfigure lightdm 2) reinstall nvidia-current
<inashdeen> reinstall nvidia-331 and 304
<Ben64> inashdeen: 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<inashdeen_> hi, I am using acer aspire v5-471pg with nvidia 710m. I used ubuntu 13.10 before upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 alpha using software update after update & restart, my computer give low graphic mode error and ask for one time login session low graphic, but that only give me blank screen. I failed to fix it even after doing the following a) reinstall unity greetr b) configure lightdm c) change to gdm d) reinstall nvidia-current e) insta
<hummus3> deb http://us-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com is down ??
<qwebirc3236> <inashdeen_>
<qwebirc3236> do this
<qwebirc3236> sudo apt-get update
<qwebirc3236> sudo apt-get -d install --reinstall gdm
<qwebirc3236> sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<qwebirc3236> sudo apt-get install gdm
<qwebirc3236> sudo reboot
<inashdeen_> qwebirc3236 : noted, will give the feedback once done
<qwebirc3236> wait
<qwebirc3236> its not a space issue right its a fresh umbuntu?
<inashdeen_> qwebirc3236 : it is not a fresh ubuntu. upgrade from ubuntu 13.10 . but no it is not a space issue my computer has ample space
<ertyu> usr13: do you think editing dhclient.conf will overwrite the DNS sever from the wifi connection?
<qwebirc3236> ive read into this and alot of peope say this fixed the grpahical
<qwebirc3236> id back any important files up threw terminal just incase
<inashdeen_> qwebirc3236 : the command interface is on. doing what u have asked me to do. by the way, if this doesnt work, i think i will leave ubuntu. too tired of this continous bug :(
<t2> abla
<qwebirc3236> i found your fix here http://simpledeveloper.com/system-running-in-low-graphics-mode/ so you caqn read extra
<qwebirc3236> dont leave umbuntu it beats the hell out of windows
<qwebirc3236> the problem might be the version of umbuntu for the computer that is causing the graphical problems
<rww> ubuntu **
<qwebirc3236> very true
<qwebirc3236> i cant type
<ifeelstupid> I have an application that is supposed to be listening on all network interfaces.  When I telnet to the machine on the listening port on the internal interface, it connects just fine, but when I telnet on the VPN interface, it won't connect.  How can I ensure that the application is indeed listening on the correct interface?
<k3pl3r16> hi everyone
<ljv4> can anyone point me toward first steps on figuring out how my vnc server was most probably hacked in order to not make the same mistake twice?
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ljv4> cfhowlett, i'm wondering why my vnc service (running on 12.04LTS) was open to the internet since i had no port forwarding and my strong preferenc is to reinstall 12.04LTS rather than Server Edition.
<cfhowlett> ljv4, I suggest you ask in the server channel as they're likely to have more experience and certainly more knowledge than I do.
<ljv4> is it #ubuntuserver or ##server?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<ljv4> thanks!
<Sunday> Question...how does one install GnuPG?
<usr13> ljv4: What vnc server are you running?
<Bashing-om> Sunday: This "gnupg - GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement" ??
<ljv4> using 12.04LTS as server box with vino-serv (or whatever the default pre-installed package is)
<cfhowlett> !info pgp
<ubottu> Package pgp does not exist in saucy
<cfhowlett> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.14-1ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 775 kB, installed size 1680 kB
<usr13> ljv4: Have *you* been using it?  (In other words, have you been accessing the vnc server?)
<usr13> ljv4: And if so, did you have it set so that only certain IPs or users can access it?
<Sunday> Bashing-om: Sorry I'm not that well versed in Linux, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I wasn't aware it was replacing a PGP. But yes it appears to be free.
<cfhowlett> Sunday, sudo apt-get install gnupg     will install it
<Sunday> Thank you cfhowlett, I'm always amazed at how simple the soulitions to my problems are, I've really enjoyed the Ubuntu OS since switching. It's just taking me a bit longer to learn some of the basics.
<usr13> ljv4: See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers  (see particularly vino section, about 1/4 of the way down the page)
<ljv4> usr13: thanks, will check it out
<cfhowlett> Sunday, well, we weren't born knowing windows.  Have no fear, you'll pick up most of what you need over time.
<Sir_Leto> Anyone familiar with grub?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Bashing-om> Sunday: No problem, none of us were born knowing ! Takes time to learn a new operating system.
<Sir_Leto> Im at a grub rescue prompt find out my system is located at (hd0,gpt6)
<Sir_Leto> *i found out
<Jebus> http://i.imgur.com/zd4V6gP.png how do i get rid of the internet symbol that is next to places
<Sunday> cfhowlett, very true. Thank you two both cfhowlett and Bashing-om. I think I'm going to go and play around making secure keys and other fun things. Thanks!
<ljv4> usr13, i had what i considered to be a mathematically foolproof password (120-bit random alphanumeric string) that was in the "Require the user to enter this password" box.
<usr13> Jebus: Right-click on it and choose to remove
<Jebus> it only has launch and properties, it shows up as a direct link to a youtube video
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|Jebus,
<ubottu> Jebus,: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cfhowlett> Jebus, backtrack has its  own support channel and is NOT supported here
<Jebus> it is ubuntu that is just my wallpaper because that was the firs linux distro
<Beldar> Sir_Leto, Use this thread, it's the bootrepair developers, there are users focused on this. Post an up to date link to the bootinfo summary from the bootrepair app. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<usr13> ljv4: I'm just not a big fan of running a vnc server over the internet, but if I did, I would take a couple other precautions as well.
<Jebus> usr13 it only has launch and properties, it shows up as a direct link to a youtube video
<usr13> ljv4: And if not being used, I'd un-install it, or only leave it installed when needed.
<usr13> Jebus: If you right-click on it do you get an option to remove?
<Jebus> usr13, no it only showed up with launch and properties
<usr13> Jebus: Is that xubuntu?
<Richard_X> Possible to run a desktop environment using OpenVZ?
<Jebus> no i am running gnome classic on ubuntu 12.04
<Jebus> usr13, no i am running gnome classic on ubuntu 12.04
<ljv4> usr13, but running a vnc server behind a router with no port forwarding is different from running a vnc server over the internet, no? maybe i can set it up to "allow only local connections", although don't see that option in 12.04, and then SSH will be required to get into box and then run vnc?
<SwitchingToUbunt> Hey guys.
<Richard_X> Possible to run a desktop environment using OpenVZ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Richard_X,
<ubottu> Richard_X,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> Jebus: Haven't used classic gnome, but I think maybe System Tools -> Preferences -> somewhre -> somewhere-else  (I dono, I use xfce and it's a bit easier)....
<LinuxNoob1207> Tbh I actually enjoy Unity oops
<inashdeen_> qwebirc3236 : ok I am tired. i am done. thanks for your help anyway, but it doesnt work. I've given up
<Norisys> hi alls i'm new on the chat
<Jebus> usr13 i went back to the normal look and it fixed it but i have yet to go back to gnome classic
<usr13> Jebus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91445/how-do-i-remove-an-icon-from-the-top-panel-in-gnome-fallback-mode
<Bashing-om> Norisys: Hello, You are in a support channel, not a chat, Is there ubuntu support you require ?
<Jebus> Thank you usr13 your are epic
<Jebus> Thank you usr13 you are epic
<usr13> Jebus: Xubuntu is just so much easier... I started using it a couple years ago and haven't been back.
<Richard_X> Mm
<Norisys> ok
<Jebus> usr13, i might go to that one i have heard great thing about it
<usr13> Google-foo rides again!!!
<Jebus> bye
<usr13> ttyl
<LinuxNoob1207> What's the Ubuntu chat ?
<LinuxNoob1207> Like, the irc channel
<usr13> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user6> Всем привет)
<user6> Болт!
<cfhowlett> !ru|user6,
<ubottu> user6,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user6> Пацаны !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<user7> т
<user6> Жопа!
<user7> ебалн
<user7> nen&&
<user7> тут???
<cfhowlett> !English
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<user6> Че вы Болты
<user6> !
<user7> идш
<user6> Ёбарь дынный
<user7> лщ
<user7> оз
<user7> рщшщ
<user7> ббдж
<user7> бэб
<user7> бжэ
<user7> бд
<user7> джь
<user7> дьэ
<user6> ьчи
<user6> фа
<user6> пыф
<user6> ып
<user6> ыпр
<user7> эю
<user6> пы
<user6> пы
<cfhowlett> !ops| user*
<ubottu> user*: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<user7>  и
<user6> ып
<user6> пы
<school_> vsem privet
<user7>  м
<Richard_X> omy.
<user6> пы
<user7> и
<user6> пы
<user7> и
<user6> пы
<user7> и
<user6> пы
<user7> и
<user7> им
<user6> ып
<user7> мс
<user7> им
<user7> им
<user7> иис
<user6> Шоль лох)
<user7> ис
<Sir_Leto> Beldar I seem to have fixed it on my own, at least to the point of getting windows to boot
<Beldar> Sir_Leto, Cool.
<ytw> what was that?
<ytw> those user* blahbish
<Sir_Leto> And its's not using grub to select an OS, it's using whatever windows uses
<cfhowlett> ytw, never mind, it's fixed.  what's your ubuntu issue?
<Richard_X> Could I offer to pay someone to create an OpenVZ template of ubuntu for me, must be desktop environment
<ytw> cfhowlett, actually I don't have a issue. Just reading chat and wondering thats all
<usr13> !test | user6 user7
<ubottu> user6 user7: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cfhowlett> Richard_X, for 12.04 ... http://openvz.livejournal.com/41500.html
<Richard_X> yeah but thats just ubuntu itself
<Richard_X> No desktop enviornment
<cfhowlett> Richard_X, also see http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/       search openvz + ubuntu + template
<Richard_X> I have openvz ubuntu templates, every version
<Richard_X> I've read articles on being able to set it up in OpenVZ, but I haven't been able to succeed
<oz_> Hey, I need help in finding info on how to build a sever/client thin or fat for a cyber cafe
<oz_> where can I find a stp by step guide?
<cfhowlett> Richard_X, openvz.org   perhaps the forums would be a better place to ask for support, I suspect.
<cfhowlett> !ltsp|oz_,
<ubottu> oz_,: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<oz_> I saw the and the wikipedia one and I'll chck the other one. thanks
<usr13> Richard_X: "OpenVZ is quite out-dated. Linux Container - LXC is the way to go if you just want to use isolated containers (OS Level virtualization), the container is in between chroot and a VM." From: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219109/how-do-you-install-openvz-in-ubuntu-12-04-64-bit
<Richard_X> Yes but SolusVM doesn't support that
<usr13> o
<usr13> Richard_X: Well, it's bed-time for me.  Sorry...
<oz_> Is there a documention on how to convert laptops onto cyber cafe with one of the being server and other being the clients?
<astropirate> Hi guys
<astropirate> Will this SSD work with my Ubuntu system? SAMSUNG 840 EVO
<noideas> astropirate: it should
<Beldar> astropirate, It's a hard drive not many wont work on any OS.
<astropirate> noideas, I wouldn't need to do anything special?
<noideas> astropirate: no
<astropirate> What is this I am reading about enabling "TRIM"
<noideas> astropirate: http://www.howtogeek.com/170752/htg-explains-should-you-use-an-ssd-optimization-utility/
<noideas> astropirate: I haven't read the entire article...but this might help
<astropirate> will read. thank you
<Beldar> astropirate, I use this for optimization, lots of links many doing the same, there are a couple of variations. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<astropirate> Beldar, thank you. will read that
<ice9> why does Tor uses the conf file located in /usr/share/tor and not the one in the /etc?
<neil2> I have two ubuntu server 12.04 via a KVM switch on one monitor ... my problem is that the left most character is missing on one ... is there a way to adjust the VGA parameters via the terminal?
<felisfcatus> ice9: there a priority list. the highest in the list is the config file in your home. lowest is the confing in /etc
<felisfcatus> ice9: try looking it up in the manual
<Vlek> Can anyone tell me how to go about installing mono on a ubuntu server without a gui?
<ice9> what's the default permission for this file: .gnupg/gpg.conf?
<koksal> uyghur
<jerivas1988> buenas
<jerivas1988> prueba
<jerivas1988> 123
<jerivas1988> proeba
<jerivas1988> prueba
<somsip> !test | jerivas1988
<ubottu> jerivas1988: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<pranav> how to run ubuntu dekstop manager from busybox ?
<pranav> how to load ubuntu from busybox into my embedded system >
<jerivas1988> prueba
<PxlVision> ?
<jerivas1988> ?
<MarkDavies> Hi. Does somebody know how I can get rid of skype being run automatically after KDE starts? I've googled a bit and nothing seems to provide me with a decent solution.
<raj_> "kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted. " getting these repeated messages  million times every minute in my syslog on 12.04 ubuntu VPS based on OpenVZ, anyone has any idea please   ???
<depechemode> Hi guys, i need a gstreamer guru to help me stream an mpeg-ts file from an ubuntu server 12.04 to the network via udp multicasting
<depechemode> Hi guys, i need a gstreamer guru to help me stream an mpeg-ts file from an ubuntu server 12.04 to the network via udp multicasting
<TOVOT> good morningh from Italy
<TOVOT> I need help
<TOVOT> for Wacom tablet
<TOVOT> on Ubuntu 13.10
<TOVOT> can help me?
<TOVOT> I need help-support, can help me in this chat?
<TOVOT> Nothing help in this chat for me?
<nikolam> OK. I think I understand now, what cron/updatedb/locate and find process are doing every day to my computer, mollesting HD every time I turn it on...
<nikolam> find is searching and indexing BTRFS SNAPSHOT (subvolume)... :(
<nikolam> E.G. some stupidity is embedded in indexing process, that does not recognize BTRFS snapshots...
<nikolam> So every time, I make Snapshot subvolume of my working install, it wants to index it, Because stupiid BTRFS always enable snapshots (even r/w if not careful) by default in the ROOT of file system...
<nikolam> And Find happily starts indexing it from the start...
<nikolam> So my conclusion is, locate/updatedb/find in Ubuntu must be patched to reflect not to index snapshots of BTRFS volumes by default
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<nikolam> Or for updatedb/locate/find to be more smart and recognize dates in BTRFS snapshots, to use previous indexed data, to finish indexing of snapshots earlier (and/or using btrfs send data about changed blocks till snapshot to identify and index only changed files)
<cr37> Hi everyone.  Does anyone know how to make bash autocomplete work the way it used to?  I just need it to complete filenames.  None of the other stuff.  Currently, filenames only complete when the autocomplete rules THINK its appropriate.  I'm running 13.10.
<vadimkolchev> hi all. Is it safe to use ubuntu installer partitioning tool to shrink my partition to install ubuntu alongside win7 or I should better use gparted?
<ytw> if your disk isn't GPT then you should be fine, vadimkolchev
<vadimkolchev> ytw, sorry, not sure how to check it
<ytw> is this laptop?
<cornel_> hey! how come the ubuntu image for beaglebone black does not just flash onto the device like angstrom?
<vadimkolchev> ytw, yes it is ASUS X75A laptop
<ytw> vadimkolchev, you should be fine... only laptop like macbook pro or laptop with 2TB over harddrive require GPT. by default it's usually MBR. Installer is pretty nice
<vadimkolchev> ytw, ok, thanks, will try it now. Will i need any fixes with loader or grub2 will see win7 installation ok? it is important for me to leave win7 in working condition
<ytw> vadimkolchev, shouldn't have any issue. What year model do you have?
<vadimkolchev> ytw, not sure about that. it is my work laptop, I didn't buy it, so cannot tell for sure
<vadimkolchev> ytw, ok, will try to install it now
<ytw> valdimkolchev, remember... google is your best friend :D there is a lot of tools to fix your bootloader or grub2 even if you mess up. Ubuntu installer is not bad and shouldn't mess up your computer
<vadimkolchev> ytw, will come back after with the result, thanks a lot
<raj_> "kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted. " getting these repeated messages  million times every minute in my syslog on 12.04 ubuntu VPS based on OpenVZ,
<raj_> anyone has any idea please   ???
<MarkMarkDavies> Heh, so this problem with skype wasn't really autostart. It is just that KDE saves the session state when finishing and restores it when run the next time
<NewNowKnowHow> what is the recommended way of getting mouse buttons 4/5 working in 12.04LTS?
<cyford> my  movies stop working on tv  when i maximize  1080 res      but works when i make smaller
<cyford> with any  video player
<cyford> when i reboot and play  it works
<cr37> NewNowKnowHow, you need to add 'Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"' to your xorg.conf.  Assuming buttons 4 and 5 are for your scroll wheel.
<helmut_> hi
<tdn> I have a few small programs/tools that I use on various Ubuntu or Debian based systems. Right now, I check out my repository on each host and copy/symlink files manually into /usr/local/bin. This is rather tedious work, so I am wondering, will it be better to create a .deb package called tdn-tools or something like that and set up an apt source for this? How much work would it be to set up something like that? Also, how do I approach such a task? Where to start?
<jozefk> what's the idea behind having a new release every 6 months?
<vadimkolchev> tried to install ubuntu alongside win7, but during installation the installer claims I have no other os on my laptop so I am quite sure that I will end up with unusable windows 7 which is not what I want. Where can the problem lie?
<geirha> tdn: If you do create a deb, you don't necessarily need to have it in an apt repo, you could just install it with dpkg -i
<llutz> jozefk: guys want newer stuff earlier than every 2-4 years from debian-stable
<jozefk> aha ok I see. it's more stable to have it like that than to have a rolling distro. I got it
<SonnyMore> Hello! Anyone can help me? Where can I download the drivers (video) for xubuntu?
<cyford>   something breaks on my pc  with every update
<jozefk> I tried 14.04 live. It looks amazing. At least I like it :)
<cfhowlett> SonnyMore, sudo apt-get xubuntu-restricted-extras
<jozefk> cyford, what do you mean?
<SonnyMore> cfhowlett, thanks, but its possible that they originally installed?
<agent_white> vadimkolchev: Is there free space on your drive?  If Windows is filling up the entire drive, it can have issues detecting it (you need to resize Windows first)
<cfhowlett> SonnyMore, restricted extras are NOT installed by default.  these are the codecs for multimedia, not video drivers
<agent_white> vadimkolchev: http://askubuntu.com/questions/319792/ubuntu-does-not-recognize-existing-windows-partitions-in-a-gpt-disk
<cyford> update always messing something between wine, java  , openvpn       or  may of the other programs i have ...  i just want to disable updates all together
<jozefk> ok :)
<SonnyMore> <cfhowlett> thanks!
<cyford> and  after i do update it always get sluggish and eventually  becomes un responsive if i dont reboot
<cyford> think it has alot to do with my  video card though
<cornel_> hey! how come the ubuntu image for beaglebone black does not just flash onto the device like angstrom?
<cornel_> how do I get a ubuntu image from an SD card to the Beaglebone Black eMMC when booting from the SD card???
<jozefk> cyford, do you want to say it's maybe better to do fresh install every time new release is out or you are talking about the regular updates every now and then?
<Beldar> cornel_, This a phone and the touch image?
<Richard_X> I'm having an issue
<cyford> regual updates,   its asking me every week it seems
<Richard_X> on my vps, I installed Gnome, connected to VNC just fine. but when I open firefox on it
<Richard_X> it wont connect to any site
<cornel_> Beldar: its a beaglebone image found here: http://www.armhf.com/index.php/boards/beaglebone-black/#precise
<cyford> richard can u ping 8.8.8.8
<cfhowlett> cornel_, install instructions are on the download page.  WHY it acts that way?  Ask beaglebone.  They developed it.
<cornel_> cfhowlett: ok, how do you access the image found on a sd card in ubuntu? so if I want to extract a image from a sd card?
<Richard_X> No I cannot cyford
<cfhowlett> cornel_, mount the card
<cfhowlett> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<cyford> you probably want to investigate your  ip and gateway
<cornel_> cfhowlett: ok thanks, and then where do I find it?
<Richard_X> whats the subnet for a /32
<cfhowlett> cornel_, once mounted it should appear in the file manager
<cyford> 0.0.0.x
<cornel_> cfhowlett: im on terminal, so directory?
<cyford> the full last octect
<cyford> opps  i think thats 24
<cfhowlett> cornel_, run the mount command on terminal
<cfhowlett> cornel_, your device should appear
<llutz> Richard_X: 255.255.255.255
<llutz> Richard_X: point-to-point, no subnet
<mello_> hi
<mello_> i installed ubuntu 13.10 on my laptop but it wont find my wifi card
<mello_> if i do lspci | grep Wireless is output is blank
<cfhowlett> !wifi|mello_,
<ubottu> mello_,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyford> richard  example   192.168.1.0/24  = 192.1.1.0 -192.168.1.255
<cyford> opps   192.168.1.0/24  = 192.168.1.0 -192.168.1.255
<cristian_c> Another question:
<llutz> Richard_X: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<cristian_c> How can I fill with one color a sheet in inkscape?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, ask the inkscape channel?
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I can try
<cristian_c> this too
<klloveall> Hey everyone, so I'm attempting to install ubuntu on a box and the install proceeds correctly and everything is fine except for when I go to restart it just sits there right after BIOS like it's loading. I've let it sit for like 5 minutes and nothing. Is there a way to boot from the flashdrive and see if it installed correctly?
<cfhowlett> klloveall, restart, enter bios, select USB as first boot device
<llutz> cristian_c: you mean "background-color" in file-Pagesettings?
<klloveall> Yes, I did that, I meant what do I need to look for on the SSD to see if it installed correctly?
<cristian_c> llutz, I think so
<MarkMarkDavies> fetchmail keeps the passwords in unencrypted fashion. Is there a better alternative?
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, ecryptfs is one option to encrypt them
<MarkMarkDavies> iptable: you mean an encrypted file system, I suppose
<Carmen_> I somebody here familiar with Python development? I'm running into a rather frustrating problem with regard to importing scripts.
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, yes, in fuse. ecryptfs can encrypt one folder to another, so you can have semi-painless encryption. + add correct permissions. That's the only way.
<Jordan_U> Carmen_: /join #python
<Carmen_> Thanks. I'll have a look around.
<marble_> i'm trying to install osmocomGMR, i'm getting an error running "make TARGET=uhd"
<MarkMarkDavies> iptable: doesn't there exist a program being an alternative to fetchmail that does encryption on its own? I wouldn't like to shift to an encrypted file system just because of a single program.
<marble_> http://pastebin.com/z1sZab2r
<gordonjcp> MarkMarkDavies: what are you trying to achieve?
<MarkMarkDavies> gordonjcp: configure mutt so I could send and retrieve e-mails.
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, well, you don't need to shift to encrypted filesystem. you mount /dir1 to /dir2 using ecryptfs and whatever you put in dir2 appears encrypted in dir1. that's that.
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, an alternative is called getmail, but I don't know what the features are. you will need to check.
<richy70> film
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, and I think I was thinking about encfs when I said ecryptfs actually. encfs does in-dir encryption without the need for separate encrypted volumes.
<agent_white> JAY QUELLEN
<MarkMarkDavies> iptable: OK, I've got it, but to be honest I can't understand why programs like fetchmail don't do it on their own
<agent_white> WHEYR JAY QUELLEN ATY
<cfhowlett> !english|agent_white,
<ubottu> agent_white,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, alternatively encrypt and store the file encrypted and create a script which on boot will create a small ramdisk and decrypt to it so that fetchmail can read it.
<agent_white> cfhowlett: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd7FixvoKBw
<agent_white> DAS BETTAH.
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, there is no excuse, they should... but they don't. Anyways, that's all the options now.
<MarkMarkDavies> iptable: on boot of the computer?
<agent_white> MarkMarkDavies: Depends if you set it or not.
<agent_white> Ohhhh
<agent_white> Nevermind.
<MarkMarkDavies> agent_white: If I set what?
<agent_white> Didn't think there to be a dude named "iptable" in here.
<saeth> hello - I have problem using xubuntu with kwin - everything works fine but I have only one workspace now and I have no idea how to set more. Default xubuntu dialog doesn't let me chose more than one.
<cfhowlett> saeth, kwin is for kubuntu/kde  ...
<saeth> I know but it looks and works really nice and I prefer it to compiz
<cfhowlett> saeth, VW parts on a ford - good luck with that.
<giorgioventuri> hi - could somebody please send me the settings for the canonical IRC? I can't connect
<cfhowlett> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<cfhowlett> giorgioventuri, not sure canonical even has an irc channel
<giorgioventuri> cfhowlett: i mean irc.canonical.com
<cfhowlett> giorgioventuri, that server doesn't appear on my list
<nc90> hi guys
<saeth> hi
<iptable> agent_white, what?
<iptable> agent_white, there is. really. me.
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, well, yes, like in rc.local or whichever way you want. I'm just giving you ideas you can work with if you want to encrypt those passwords. Getmail (as alternative) doesn't do encryption either?
<MarkMarkDavies> iptable: I don't know yet, I've just started testing getmail, but for sure it's possible to keep the password in the unencrypted way. Later I will look if it's possible to enforce encryption...
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm trying to remaster ubuntu 12.04 to be touchscreen compatible (building a kiosk browser only thing). i want to hide the mouse cursor, if possible via bash script (as in preferably some x* command). unclutter is not what i want as it shows the mouse cursor when i touch the screen, and hides it 0 seconds after i release my finger; so no permanently hidden cursor :/
<iptable> MarkMarkDavies, cool, have fun.
<iptable> bluenemo, unclatter
<iptable> bluenemo, I just sent this while still reading your text. nvmind :D
<bluenemo> np ;
<bluenemo> ;)
<iptable> bluenemo, one way is to check how unclatter does it (downlaod source) and modify to hide forever
<bluenemo> hm. was more like thinking empty pngs as theme.. cant find a tutorial for that and dunno where the files hide / how stuff works
<bluenemo> also dont have to much time for it :/
<agent_white> iptable: I know. I just thought he was speaking of "iptables", the command.
<agent_white> ;)
<bluenemo> as in 'show invisible' cursor
<iptable> bluenemo, somewhere in the /usr/share clatter, possibly in theme(s) or pointers
<iptable> agent_white, oh, ok.
<agent_white> ;)
<MarkMarkDavies> ok, at least this getmail works.
<iptable> bluenemo, here is a tutorial on that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size
<majod> hi. i want to run krusader as admin but it says its missing "kdesu", how can i install it to ubuntu 12.04? thanks
<bluenemo> ah neat. thank you iptable
<pi___> hi
<emirx> people... I've installed old ubuntu 10.10... is there any way that I can make it funcional ?
<jozefk> :)
<emirx> functional***
<iptable> emirx, it is functional. not sure what your issue is.
<emirx> can't install software !!!
<cfhowlett> emirx, functional yes.  supported no.
<iptable> emirx, yes, I can
<cfhowlett> !eol|emirx,
<ubottu> emirx,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> emirx, 10.10 is WAY past end of life.  time to install a supported ubuntu
<iptable> emirx, it is no longer a supported OS, but repos still exist and you can still install software. did you upgrade first? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<emirx> is there a way for me to install old gnome2 on new ubuntu ?
<DJones> emirx: You can't install software because that release is end of life, you would need to install 12.04, 12.10 or 13.10 to be able to install software
<iptable> emirx, Gnome2 is no longer supported eitrher. Why don't you use "Gnome Fallback" if you really want to?
<DJones> !notunity | emirx
<ubottu> emirx: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<emirx> never heard of gnome fallback :)
<iptable> emirx, now you have. Click on the small icon on the login window and choose your UI. You can choose Unity or install something else
<iptable> emirx, the favourite by people who don't like unity is "Cinnamon". you add a repo, install cinnamon and enjoy.
<emirx> which ubuntu is best for my office computer... it has pentium dual core, 2GB or Ram and some crapy graphic card
<iptable> emirx, alternatively install "linux mint mate". Mate is a linux mint continuation of Gnome2 (a fork, they support it). Linux Mint is ubuntu with a different UI and has got really low requirements.
<cfhowlett> emirx, !lubuntu is optimized for older/lower hardware like yours
<emirx> aha
<iptable> emirx, does your pentium support PAE?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<emirx> have no idea :(
<iptable> emirx, cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep -i pae
<Nightwolf> hi, i installed ubuntu on a beagle board. now i get "plymouthd: ply-terminal.c: 611 ply_terminal_open: Assertion `terminal!= ((void *)0)' failed." on startup. ssh doesn't work and i get no shell with ctrl+alt+f1. i have access to the sd card with another computer, is there anything i can do except reinstalling everything? -.-
<emirx> I did that cat* it listed lots of lines... that means it supports PAE ?
<iptable> emirx, yes. you are lucky then. Ubuntu will still work on your aged CPU ;)
<emirx> I now it will, I've installed 13.04 some days ago, but it had lots of bugs... computer was blocking and graphic card wasn't working very well
<iptable> emirx, I would suggest you install "Linux Mint - Mate Edition", it's gnome2, has no HW requirements and comes with all the bells and whistles (unlike LXDE). It's ubuntu as well under the hood so you get all the goodies of ubuntu user.
<iptable> emirx, what graphics card btw?
<emirx> I'll install linux mint Mate... I think it's best solution for me now...
<emirx> I don't know it's office computer, it came with it... never checked it :-\
<iptable> emirx, if using nvidia GPU, once installed, go into Hardware Drivers (or restricted drivers, whatever they called it now), and install the proprietary nvidia driver to make it work well.
<iptable> emirx, and of course, once you install it, first run upgrade, before installing anything else! Just like ubuntu. Otherwise, you may break the dependencies
<emirx> yes I know about restricted drivers... I'm old with ubuntu, but I miss those days with gnome2, for me that's a gold age... this gnome-shell and unity is all crap
<iptable> emirx, to check, just type in: lspci
<iptable> emirx, it's not crap, it's aimed at other users than you and at different usage scenarios than yours. For your use, there is mint mate ;)
<emirx> it's ATI radeon HD 2600 series
<emirx> :-\
<geirha> just install gnome-panel to get the gnome2 feeling
<emirx> will do
<emirx> thank you people... I'll do all this, will come back if something goes wrong :)
<emirx> bye :)
<iptable> geirha, I had a feeling that latest ubuntu will run slow on this old CPU and GPU. Even with gnome-panel, 3D is still required to render the menus. Hence "mint" proposal which is better-suited for old cars like his one.
<Nightwolf> okay, seems like it had problems with my fstab
<iptable> s/cars/computers ... where is my mind?
<SrRaven-work> Hi, I am trying to install Testcube, they provide a .deb file. I entered the dpkg - i filename.deb but nothing else happened and now im stuck
<geirha> iptable: Oh it even runs gnome-classic with compiz?
<iptable> geirha, "mint mate" doesn't even use compiz by default. It's gnome2 fork with no GPU acceleration required. Uses metacity as well.
<black0ut> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I installed Eclipse using the software center and I tried to install the Andoid SDK. It failed because it is missing file permissions. I could install it as root and also run it but not under my normal user
<black0ut> am I doing something wrong or can I only develop andoid apps as root now?
<iptable> geirha, the GUI is actually called "Mate". Gnome2 fork basically, supported by Mint community. The rest of the OS is Ubuntu.
<iptable> black0ut, you are doing a lot wrong.
<black0ut> :)
<black0ut> could you give me a hint or two what I need to do to run it properly?
<iptable> black0ut, Android SDK can (and should) be downloaded with it's Eclipse and everything else. The 2GB zip file contains everything you need, with preconfigured eclipse, the required SDKs, emulator, etc
<black0ut> where can I find this complete package please?
<iptable> black0ut, on android website
<black0ut> ah, I got it, the bundle download
<black0ut> ok
<black0ut> thanks
<iptable> black0ut, developer.android.com/sdk
<pranav> how to create a adhoc n/w to connect a device using my ubnutu terminal ?
<black0ut> but why do they offer a plugin then, if they know it will fail to install?
<iptable> pranav, adhoc wifi or cabled?
<iptable> black0ut, for other development purposes?
<iptable> black0ut, and it doesn't fail. just requires a lot of knowledge to get running. not worth it.
<pranav> iptable:wifi
<cornel_> hey, is it true that say the g++ packacge on the opkg manager is smaller than the g++ package on apt-get ?
<iptable> pranav, http://unixlab.blogspot.co.uk/2010/01/setting-up-ad-hoc-wireless-network.html
<iptable> pranav, you will need wpa supplicant and iwconfig packages as well to get that to run
<pranav> iptable:i have both :)
<pranav> iptable:can i connect to the same n/w in windows too ?
<iptable> cornel_, depends on package? the actual binaries will be same size (or simlilar depending on compile parameters).
<iptable> pranav, adhoc is between 2 machines only. if you want a proper network, that's another story.
<black0ut> iptable: ok, thanks.
<pranav> iptable:nah, lets say i run linux in 1, and create the n/w like you pointed out. and the 2nd is running windows. can i set my ip, subnet etc. to adhoc both ?
<pranav> or it should be ubuntu only ?
<iptable> pranav, yes. WiFi adhoc is a standard
<iptable> pranav, it will work with MAC as well
<pranav> iptable: how to get dynamic ip settings back using iwconfig
<iptable> pranav, you cannot use dynamic IPs with adhoc.
<pranav> iptable:actually, i am running busybox on linux kernel
<cornel_> iptable: so is there a way to get the opkg packages on ubuntu?
<iptable> cornel_, uhm, why?
<pranav> iptable:i meant after i am done
<iptable> pranav, just connect how you would normally to the desired network and network manager will configure it to dhcp
<cornel_> iptable: im working on a beaglebone, with limited memory, and i think packages on angstrom were specifically designed to be minimal
<q0> i have so many active sockets with path @/tmp/dbus-****  how do i get more info on these ?
<iptable> pranav, it's not a "swtich" to move between DHCP and static. you configure it as and when needed.
<iptable> cornel_, limited RAM/disk?
<Jordan_U> iptable: pranav: You can certainly have a DHCP server on one end of an AD-hoc connection. That's what network-manager does by default for sharing internet connections to AD-hoc wifi.
<cornel_> iptable: disk
<iptable> cornel_, download source, compile it yourself with minimal settings if you really want to save 1MB
<iptable> cornel_, although you will break a lot of stuff.
<cornel_> iptable: ok thanks
<petru> @find Kazdin
<pranav> iptable, Jordan_U thanks guys
<xdewqa> quit
<mastersh1ke> hey guys
<pranav> iptable:i can't find the network 'fermilevel' on the windows host
<mastersh1ke> im having an issue with vsftpd and i have this error in my syslog for it:
<mastersh1ke> Mar  3 04:34:17 roadhouse kernel: [129801.001742] vsftpd[5879]: segfault at 7f93791002df ip 00007f92787147b8 sp 00007fffe32ea6f0 error 6 in vsftpd[7f92786fc000+26000]
<mastersh1ke> can anybody make some sense out of that?
<iptable> pranav, you have to configure it as "adhoc". It's not advertised.
<iptable> pranav, for more info check on how to connect to adhoc on windows. I wouldn't know that and have no windows to check.
<iptable> mastersh1ke, your vsftpd has segfaulted. did you get it from the repos the normal way:?
<JoAnneTagonism> Hi, all.  I just upgraded azureus via apt-get, and now it routinely gives me the "impossible to bind to a local socket" error.  When I try to load a torrent, it launches a new instance of vuze, instead of just passing the torrent to the old one.  I found some discussion of the same issue here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/20/%23ubuntu.html, but I'm unsure how to pass the -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true to the applica
<JoAnneTagonism> tion...or even if it works?
<matthew1> iptable: yes, apt-get install
<iptable> matthew1, segfaults on what? startup?
<matthew1> iptable: yes
<matthew1> iptable: upon its startup
<iptable> matthew1, tried it with default vsftpd config?
<matthew1> iptable: not yet but i lost the original .conf
<iptable> matthew1, try that. default .conf
<onlty> Oh noes
<onlty> Trusty not supported :(
<onlty> Looks like trusty is yet in preview
<iptable> onlty, it will be in 1 month
<onlty> yay
<iptable> onlty, hence the version is 14.04 for Trusty. I.e. 2014-April
<onlty> I am using trusty
<iptable> same here
<iptable> so?
<cristian_c> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<iptable> yes, what the bot said. and do that DAILY! or you will fail to keep up
<yp_cyprus> hi guys! which is the channel for greek speaking newbies?
<kanthalaraghu> hello people.. Is 14.04 LTS lightweight ? compared to its previous version ?
<Jordan_U> kanthalaraghu: 12.04 hasn't been released yet. Support and questions in #ubuntu+1.
<matthew1> iptable: so i removed & reinstalled and now there's no segfault in my syslog for the current process id however my original problem is still here where vsftpd does not open the port for connections
<black0ut> iptable: should I install java using sudo apt-get install or via the software center?
<JoAnneTagonism> Does anyone know how to set the java.net.preferIPv4Stack to true, either for the application specifically or globally?
<iptable> matthew1, well, you didn't say you had that problem. now configure it to listen on port. and configure it correctly so it doesn't segfault.
<iptable> black0ut, whichever way you want
<iptable> black0ut, for apt-get, install jdk and if you want firefox plugin for java, install icedtea.
<JoAnneTagonism> It's a supposed workaround for this issue, but I don't know how to apply it...
<black0ut> iptable: thanks
<kanthalaraghu> <Jordan_U> I know that, what about the developer preview ?
<JoAnneTagonism> ...I would ask on #java, but the channel seems to be invite-only.  Also, it was the apt-get upgrade to azureus that caused the problem, so I'm just hoping the java setting workaround will solve it.
<JoAnneTagonism> Anyone?  Or can you direct me to where I should be asking this?
<somsip> !register | JoAnneTagonism
<ubottu> JoAnneTagonism: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pranav> how to install kubuntu desktop using busybox on an embedded system running linux kernel?
<usaaabb> Hi , can i make my device using ubuntu
 * JoAnneTagonism just registered.  Not sure if that was required.
<usaaabb> Hi
<JoAnneTagonism> So...does anyone know how to set the java.net.preferIPv4Stack to true, either for the application specifically or globally?
<Ben64> JoAnneTagonism: #java probably requires registered nicks
<JoAnneTagonism> Ah.
<pranav> how to install ubuntu using busybox ?
<Ben64> pranav: don't think you can
<pranav> Ben64:i have a linux kernel running, and filesystem already
<pranav> am i missing something here :|
<Ben64> pranav: the way to install ubuntu is with the installer, a cd, dvd, or usb drive
<cristian_c> Another question:
<cristian_c> I installed qtconfig-qt4
<cristian_c> I found that when I open the configuration tool of qt, I make a change to the font and save, the new value is written to Trolltech.conf
<cristian_c> when I open 'Qt Configuration', the old settings always appear as if the GUI were to load the configuration from somewhere else, rather than recover from Trolltech.conf
<pranav> Ben64:ok, i can access usb using busybox. what should be another process ?
<cristian_c> How can I make sure that the Qt configuration tool applies the settings contained in that file?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Ben64> pranav: i don't think you're understanding. ubuntu is an operating system. you can't install it from busybox
<Guest66034> im getting loged out to login screen, any way i can debug this?
<Ben64> Guest66034: pastebin the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<onlty> pastebinit -i ~/.xsession-errors
<majod> can someone help me how to change scrollbar width on a certain theme in ubuntu? im not using unity and i found the .css files in /usr/share/themes but editing it does nothing
 * JoAnneTagonism sighs
<JoAnneTagonism> so...can anyone suggest which file I need to edit where I can set java.net.preferIPv4Stack to true?  #java is, apparently, for developers only.  No tech support.
<jnhghy> Hi, I'm using an os derivated from ubuntu (arctic squid - a proxy) and my modifications for the hosts file desn't get saved anybody any clue why? if I mcedit /etc/hosts It allows me to modify the file, if I close the file and reopen it it shows my modifications but after restart they are not there anymore....
<llutz> cristian_c: you're fiddling with that qtconfig-issue since weeks now. have you ever asked the devs/maintainers about that?
<cristian_c> llutz, qtconfig-qt4 devs?
<llutz> cristian_c: the ones writing/developping that software, yes
<Ben64> jnhghy: sorry, we can't support derivatives of ubuntu in here
<jnhghy> Ben64: ok then it is ubuntu
<Ben64> jnhghy: sorry, we don't play games here either
<jotaj> Hi all, i have one answer about Ubuntu Mirror, can someone answer me?
<cristian_c> llutz, Qt Configuration Version 4.8.1 Copyright (C) 2012 Nokia Corporation and/or its subsidiary(-ies).
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> nokia?
<zivjohn> nokia
<jotaj> hi, there are supports here?
<zivjohn> maybe
<jotaj> i have answer about config with mirrors
<cristian_c> llutz, I do not know who to write personally
<fidel> jotaj: try to write your QUESTION and see if someone can help
<jotaj> I need help with mirror config, i want to filter the image download (exclude betas etc), but i cant find some example in web
<llutz> cristian_c: sorry got disconnected: qt4-config-> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<llutz> cristian_c: or maybe contacs shown on http://qt-project.org/
<kashinath> hi'
<jotaj>  I need help with mirror config, i want to filter the image download (exclude betas etc), but i cant find some example in web
<fidel> jotaj: lemme try to interpret: you want to run an ubuntu mirror - which hosts only some filtered archives? so in your case no betas?
<cristian_c> llutz,  that page redirects to forums
<cristian_c> llutz, I'll try to get more info
<llutz> cristian_c: which might be more helpful than this channel
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys I just created a user with the wrong home-dir and would like to set another one, what is the safest way to do it?
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: man usermod (-d newhome)
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you llutz
<cfhowlett> !home|Wiz_KeeD,
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<vadimkolchev> Hi all, installed Ubuntu and my wireless car sees networks but won't connect to them
<raju> could somebody help with monit ?
<vadimkolchev> Can anybody help me with wireless?
<AlanBell> !wifi | vadimkolchev
<ubottu> vadimkolchev: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AlanBell> vadimkolchev: if you let us know the version of Ubuntu and details of the wifi card then someone might be able to give more specific help
<AlanBell> vadimkolchev: for what its worth, that used to happen on one of my laptops, but doesn't in 13.10 and 14.04
<vadimkolchev> Alan Bell, 13.10, not sure about the card model
<OerHeks> vadimkolchev, pulling the ethernet cable out and trying again connecting to wireless helped for me
<vadimkolchev> It is rt3290
<opnchaudhary> Can anyone help me why I can't shutdown my laptop completely which is running Ubuntu 12.04.  I have to press the power button to shut it down.
<opnchaudhary> Even reboot doesn't work
<AlanBell> opnchaudhary: did that always happen or is it a problem that it has developed?
<Yorrick> Hi there, I'm having issues with my Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS machine's file system (I presume it to be the FS at least). Anyone that could lend a hand in resolving this?
<AlanBell> Yorrick: few more details would be good (no idea from that)
<Yorrick> Well, I can browse the file system perfectly fine, from both my Windows machine (over the network) as well as from my Ubuntu machine itself
<opnchaudhary> It always happens now
<opnchaudhary> In the first install it worked fine
<Yorrick> But I can't play any video files (.mp4, .vob, etc.) in any media player
<cloneG> hello is there something I could do to fix this? : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=67715
<opnchaudhary> AlanBell after updates and other application installs , the problem developed. I am not sure which cause this problem
<Yorrick> And I could view these files perfectly fine only just a couple of days ago.
<AlanBell> bug 1049466 | vadimkolchev
<ubottu> bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049466
<AlanBell> vadimkolchev: seems to be a kernel issue, possibly fixed in the latest updates to 13.10, or perhaps will be fixed in 14.04
<cfhowlett> Yorrick, get the restricted extras?
<Yorrick> I just did cfhowlett, but it didn't change anything unfortunately
<jatt> locale -a lists zh_CN.utf8 and zh_SG.utf8 how do I remove them?
<AlanBell> opnchaudhary: you can look back in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what has recently been installed, and maybe remove anything that is a background service recently added to see if you can find what is blocking it, otherwise there are some ACPI settings to tweak
<AlanBell> opnchaudhary: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer has some more details and suggestions
<cloneG> the point is I own an old web cam creative live! VF0220 and cheese shows a poor dark bluish image while the webcam led remains red...I thought it could be drivers and I run the sytem test with this result: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=67715
<Yorrick> Also, cfhowlett , if the restricted extra's were the reason why I could play these video files anymore, it wouldn't really make a lot of sense as I could open them just fine a couple of days go & I haven't hd any updates or changes to the system since
<cfhowlett> Yorrick, you're right.  NO video files?  Not even .ogg?
<AlanBell> Yorrick: do you get any error messages?
<Yorrick> I don't have .ogg files on it for testing, so I can't answer that, although I've tried .mkv, .vob, .mp4
<cloneG> I even downloaded a driver called gspcav1-2007 but I am fearsome to install it because it is an old one and it might build incompatible binaries... any help?
<AlanBell> Yorrick: is it files over 2GB in size or even small files?
<Yorrick> 1 sec AlanBell , I had one but I can't remember exactly what it was, I'll check what it was
<cfhowlett> Yorrick, install vlc player - codecs are integrated.  if still no joy, check your gpu card.
<Yorrick> Right, a .avi file in VLC gives me an error saying something about an input-output error. It's about 730mb in size
<Yorrick> and cfhowlett, I can't watch it on any machine, not even on my gaming PC (which has a GPU that is far beyond what is necessary to view video)
<Yorrick> Note though, I'm trying to watch it over my LAN, streaming the video from my Ubuntu machine's file system to my windows machines
<Yorrick> But on my Ubuntu machine itself, it's not playing the files either
<AlanBell> Yorrick: that could be flaky stuff going on, yes if the disk can't keep up with the video and is throwing IO errors. Could be hardware even.
<Yorrick> The HDD on which the video files are located is a brand-new 4TB 7200RPM disk, so I doubt it's my HDD that's causing the problem
<Ben64> Yorrick: does dmesg have any io errors
<Yorrick> Although, when I tried watching the .avi earlier on my Windows machine, it threw me an error saying "Bad File Descriptor" (in VLC)
<Yorrick> & No idea Ben64 , I'll have a quick look
<Yorrick> Hmm, I probably should've checked for dmesg errors when I first saw I had this problem
<cloneG> my bad! I post wrong test report secction!! http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=67716
<cfhowlett> Yorrick try youtube/vimeo to test the gpu failure theory
<cloneG> Installing that package now see what happens
<Yorrick> my terminal's pretty spammed with unhandled error codes & I/O errors
<Yorrick> Just checked on Youtube, videos playing just fine
<majod> when i have opened programs and i click log out to change user, ubuntu asks them to stop and waits, or just kill them all?
<opnchaudhary> Thanks AlanBell it worked. It works only after a reboot is done  after the changes.
<Yorrick> In case anyone wants to have a look at what dmesg threw at me, feel free to dig through: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027002/ I don't know enough about this stuff to make a whole lot of sense of it :)
<cfhowlett> Yorrick, only time I've seen that stuff is on failing hardware ...
<AlanBell> Yorrick: is it one big partition or two 2G partitions?
<Yorrick> I'm not entirely sure AlanBell , I'll have a quick look as I can't remember
<Yorrick> & cfhowlett , I'm not saying it's not possible, but it'd be a surprise, and if it is a hardware failure, what hardware is failing?
<cfhowlett> Yorrick, hdd/ssd
<AlanBell> Yorrick: there is something odd about things over 3G, it might be the hdd or the controller or something else
<AlanBell> of course I mean 3TB rather than G
<Yorrick> Yeah, I figured AlanBell , although either I'm looking at the wrong thing, or I truncated the 4TB disk and the seperate disk (for OS etc) into 1 big 5.5TB partition, not sure if I'm right though.
<AlanBell> Yorrick: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html my guess is that it is duff hardware (not unheard of for new drives to be faily) or it is a 4TB partition and something involved only supports 2TB partitions
<Yorrick> & cfhowlett , that'd be the biggest surprise, if it was my GPU or something like that, I'd be a lot less surprised
<AlanBell> Yorrick: I had some fun and games with a 3TB drive a while ago, worked on Ubuntu but was dodgy on a raspberry pi, had to repartition it to less than 2TB units
<Yorrick> Well Alan, I'm not really an Ubuntu expert, so I had my dad set up the system, so I'd have to ask him exactly what he did & how he did it
<Yorrick> AlanBell, I remember having issues with creating the drive at first, so I'm not really surprised by the fact that anything over 2TB is dodgy, but then it doesn't really make sense that it's worked for a few months & now, all of the sudden, it doesn't work anymore
<Ben64> Yorrick: thats really bad. bad hard drive or bad cable or bad motherboard or bad psu or bad something else
<Yorrick> Ben64 , is there any way to pinpoint what is failing? Or will I simply be forced to replace parts & see which ones I need to permanently replace?
<iptable> Yorrick, replace one part at a time
<iptable> Yorrick, cable is cheap, HDD can be tested in another MB and MB can be tested with another HDD.
<iptable> Yorrick, if things stop working just like that, there are only 2 possibilities: you are running Windows for more than 3 days without a reinstall or your hardware has failed ;)
<majod> isnt there some SMART utility for ubuntu?
<Pawnerd> what is the best server you can get for 16 euros per month at www.kimsufi.com?
<Ben64> majod: yes
<Yorrick> Well yes, iptable, I have everything I need to test & see what I need to replace, I honestly just don't feel like replacing stuff not knowing if I'll find the issue or not :P
<iptable> majod, there is, smartctl. but if it says "drive ok", it doesn't mean the drive is ok... that's the SMART issue :/
<Yorrick> & Hey, my gaming machine has been running the same Windows 7 without updates for just over a year now without any issues ;)
<majod> oh :(
<iptable> Yorrick, I wouldn't admit that here :D
<Ben64> Yorrick: by all means, if you want to possibly break your drive, continue doing nothing
<Yorrick> Admit what, iptable? that I have a machine running windows without issues, or that I don't feel like replacing parts right now? :D
<iptable> Yorrick, both :D
<rannonga> poor windows
<Yorrick> & Ben64, I'll definately do something about it, I was just hoping for there to be a more effortless way to pinpoint the issue :) I don't mind having to replace parts, I'd just rather not do it if I can find the issue through software ;)
<Ben64> its probably a bad cable. start there
<gordonjcp> Yorrick: your drive is failing
<Yorrick> Yeah I will Ben, I have one ready to go next to the machine atm, I can't replace things right now as I don't hve time right now
<iptable> the sky is falling!
<gordonjcp> Yorrick: those are error messages from the drive itself, and they indicate that it is about to fail completely
<Yorrick> gordonjcp, if that's the case, is there anything I can do to fix the issue without losing data or having to replace the drive? As I currently don't have the room I'd need to back all my files up on another drive & the drive that's failing is a pretty damn expensive one
<Ben64> gordonjcp: or the cable is bad
<developme> How could i copy the last N lines of a file in another?
<geirha> tail -n 10 file >> otherfile
<vlt> Hello. I installed the current Ubuntu 13.10.  I have a printer connected via USB and CUPS works fine.  But I get "no scanners found" when I try to scan something.  It's a Samsung SCX-3405 and the pkg printer-driver-splix is installed.  Any idea how to get SANE working?
<AlanBell> Yorrick: well it kind of does make sense, it is the type of problem that is totally fine, until it gets to a point where half the file is on the other side of the disk (and files can be split up with the first part on one bit and other bits scattered elsewhere
<AlanBell> Yorrick: it might well be something else, but I don't think I can rule out the >2TB oddness yet :)
<Yorrick> Yeah I know how fragmentation works Alan ;) I'm not completely clueless, just a little when it comes to Ubuntu :P
<Yorrick> And if it is the disk, I'll re-format it & re-partition it into <2TB segments, to see if that still gives issues
<developme> Ty geirha
<AlanBell> Yorrick: worth a try, but also bear in mind that it could be failing at the hardware level and one day might just stop, so don't put thousands of bitcoin on it :)
<matthias_> how can i start simon speech only in cli mode?
<Ben64> its not a software problem Yorrick
<Ben64> its hardware. look at the hardware errors in dmesg. you can't fix it with software. its hardware. swap out the cable already.
<Yorrick> I have no bitcoin to spend so that'd be hard to do AlanBell :D and Ben64, I will, once I get home again, I'm not home at this point so I'll have to wait for about another 2 hours before I can swap the cables
<fjs> jjj
<fjs> njkkk
<fjs> 333ddf
<majod> yes
<voog> o
<vadimkolchev_> hi all. I need help with making my usb modem to work in ubuntu 13.10. Could any1 assist me a little because I've never done it before
<subz3r0> vadimkolchev_: just ask your question or tell us where you stuck at
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, I just plugged it in and set up a broadband connection, chose my provider and finished set up but nothing works
<subz3r0> and do not forget to give the correct informations like which type of usb modem, which manufactuer etc..
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, it is huawei modem 12d1:14fe
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, under network connections i now see broadband connection but it is greyed out and when I tap on the connection it tries to connect for a long time and then refuses
<subz3r0> its a umts modem, right?
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, sorry, not sure about that
<subz3r0> well. do you need a simcard for it? or can you plug it into your cable device?
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, under network connections it gives me - not registered and fails to work
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, yes, I need a simcard
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, it is already in
<subz3r0> vadimkolchev_: please pastebin the output of: lsusb
<subz3r0> @pastebin.com
<subz3r0> and show me the output
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, http://pastebin.com/xaDxZV4p
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, strange, disconnected it and connected again - now there is nothing under network at all relating to broadband connection
<subz3r0> vadimkolchev_: are the modeswitch tools installed?
<subz3r0> usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data?
<vadimkolchev_> subz3r0, yes, I checked it
<subz3r0> what version?
<vadimkolchev> subz3r0, hmm, sorry for troubling you, after reboot it worked, dunno why
<vadimkolchev> subz3r0, thanks for your help
<subz3r0> ;)
<subz3r0> youre welcome
<emirx> hello guys again... installed Linux mint Mate ... works like charm :) it really is gnome 2
<emirx> thanks for advice just came to say that :) <3 you all :)
<mino_> السلام عليكم
<mino_> هل من احد يتكلم عربي
<mino_> اريد  بعض المساعدة جزاكم الله كل خير
<subz3r0> !AR > mino_
<ubottu> mino_, please see my private message
<subz3r0> !AR | mino_
<ubottu> mino_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<subz3r0> oops :D
<subz3r0> !EG | mino_
<subz3r0> what the heck is arabic? :D
<mino> wtf
<somsip> !farsi | mino
<ubottu> mino: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<fidel> mino: channel language is english
<fidel> too late ;)
<mino> fidel: I'm not that mino_
<fidel> sorry ;)
<jack> the following schema is missing:
<Walex2> df
<jack> com.canonical.notify-osd
<jack> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<jack> shrug?
<t4nk982> hi folks
<majod> x
<t4nk982> does it have effects, when in the passwd file a none existing Group-id is used? (sry about my english)
<jenenliu> hi guys, how can I remove a package, let's say, ruby, if I am install it through source file
<jack> jenenliu, dpkg -r pkgname
<Walex2> jenenliu: if you just did something like 'make install' you have to figure it out yourself.
<jenenliu> jack: it doesn't works
<jenenliu> Walex2: how
<matematikaadit> jenenliu: usually it's 'make uninstall'
<matematikaadit> jenenliu: or 'make remove'
<Walex2> jenenliu: people who do 'make install' are very advanced developers who understand very well how build systems and application build systems work...
<jpds> Walex2: Not necessarily.
<[111onno111]> onno
<Walex2> jpds: too bad :-)
<[111onno111]> nnoo
<jpds> [111onno111]: Hi.
<[111onno111]> hello
<jpds> Walex2: Most of the time, they're people following an online guide.
<matematikaadit> I'm uninstalling emacs24, but apt-get insist on installing emacs23. How I prevent it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027326/
<Walex2> jpds: teaches them to follow online guides without understanding what they are doing :-).
<jenenliu> matematikaadit: thanks, I've removed it
<matematikaadit> jenenliu: ur welcome
<Walex2> matematikaadit: perhaps you have package 'emacs' installed that depends on either version...
<Walex2> matematikaadit: try to 'apt-cache rdepends emacs23'
<majod> how to get -current- cpu frequency in real time? im on core i5 and its supposed to change depending on load
<wonderworld> i am trying to build my own wifi-AP using ubuntu. any thoughts on compatible wifi-usb hardware?
<matematikaadit> Walex2: ah, yes, there are emacs-goodies-el that depends on it based on `apt-cache rdepends --installed emacs23`
<matematikaadit> Walex2: thanks, now it's fixed.
<seksifemale> hi
<jack> hi seksifemale
<Armo> Hello. I am trying to have this script execute right after resume from suspend/sleep, but it seems to prevent the system from actually sleeping. What could be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027406/
<majod> can someone highlight me
<jack> jack1, go die plz
<kostkon> !ghost | jack
<ubottu> jack: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<jpds> kostkon: No, they look like two different people.
<jack> bla...
<kostkon> oh
<jack> kostkon: jack is my nick
<jack> jack1 is the usurper
<Caelum> hi I'm having a problem with two finger click on this trackpad, the popup menu immediately disappears
<fool>  Hello,I have just installed the newest debian in VMware-Wokrstation,with xfce DE.Now I have a problem,that is I can't move window with my right-arrow key,but other directions' keys are good.I have tried to searched a lot but couldn't find any answer.
<Ric> #Cyber 200
<Armo> Hello. I am trying to have this script execute right after resume from suspend/sleep, but it seems to prevent the system from actually sleeping. What could be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027406/
<MarkDavies> I want to make sure if I'm not doing something wrong: is ~/Mail the appropriate directory for storing mails retrieved by getmail (Of course, I will do the hierarchy required there, cur, new, tmp)?
<daharon> Hey guys, it seems like there is a problem with the us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com mirror.  I'm trying to find where to report it...
<daharon> bugs.launchpad.net?
<daharon> Looks like it's an S3 permissions problem.
<Armo> Hello. I am trying to have this script execute right after resume from suspend/sleep, but it seems to prevent the system from actually sleeping. What could be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027406/
<r1tz> Armo, http://tinyurl.com/k647rsw
<Armo> r1tz, Okay. I adjusted my script according to the link you provided. The system sleeps now, but the command itself still does not work as it should.
<Armo> r1tz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027567/
<nbr-linux-n00b> hey all!
<nbr-linux-n00b> i desperately need help -- Ubuntu has bricked my mobo?!? :( :( :(
<nbr-linux-n00b> so many people here, but no one talks?
<nbr-linux-n00b> am i violating protocol or someething? :(
<gordonjcp> nbr-linux-n00b: it's lunchtime
<nbr-linux-n00b> oh. it's 9am here. ? :(
<Guest5060> ^ haha
<gordonjcp> nbr-linux-n00b: it's highly unlikely that Ubuntu as "bricked" anything
<llutz> !details | nbr-linux-n00b
<ubottu> nbr-linux-n00b: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nbr-linux-n00b> i konw man. i know it's "not ubuntus fault".
<nbr-linux-n00b> but i'm tellin ya' ... "it's ubuntus fault".
<nbr-linux-n00b> :D
<nbr-linux-n00b> so. long story short, many installs later, i had gotten to 12.04 and was upgrading to 12.10 ...
<nbr-linux-n00b> "done isntall, require reboot"
<nbr-linux-n00b> okay good ...
<nbr-linux-n00b> problem is, for three days of installs, ubuntu has issues with my new build, causing bios splash screen on reboot to hang, needing a *second* boot after hang to get into ubuntu ...
<nbr-linux-n00b> when i went for the second reboot after hang (this is for the reboot required to finish install) then just nothing ... not even grub.
<nbr-linux-n00b> splash screen for Asus, but can not enter bios. can not do anything. :(
<nbr-linux-n00b> installed boot-repair to usb drive, but can not get it to boot.
<gordonjcp> sounds like a hardware problem
<nbr-linux-n00b> mobo light is on?
<gordonjcp> have you tried stripping the machine down to a minimal config and trying it?
<nbr-linux-n00b> mobo has no f*king speaker though, so can't hear beeps.
<nbr-linux-n00b> oh last thing it gave me befor crapping out was like "no screen detected" at grub.
<nbr-linux-n00b> but then the next reset lead to hang at splash. (hd 6570 gfx card) can not strip it out or i will not have a video port.
<nbr-linux-n00b> only other thing in there is a crappy sound card, cuz ubuntu has a known bug with my HDA-intel 877 onboard sound chip.
<suri> hi guys...
<suri> very new here
<suri> :)
<wcurran68> Anyone else having problems upgrading to 12.1 from 12.04 ?
<nbr-linux-n00b> can anyone come up with *any* method for proceeding on a new build that was working ... even had ubuntu installed and working ... UNTIL an update from 12.04 to 12.10 failed on reboot ... leading to no access to bios, no boot from USB, just hang at bios. wtf are my options?
<wcurran68> (talk about timing)
<nbr-linux-n00b> if i hold down del or f2 to get to bios it just passed the splash screen and goes black ! ! ! :( :( :( this SUCKS.
<nbr-linux-n00b> what good is a USB live-disk of boot-repair if it WONT BOOT :( ?
<jozefk> nbr-linux-n00b, try to hold down F2 or F12 before you press the power button
<jozefk> and keep holding it down the F2 or F12
<jozefk> till BIOS appears or the boot menu to choose from where to boot
<nbr-linux-n00b> nothing. just blank after splash again. ???
<nbr-linux-n00b> i'm having trouble even understanding how software could fuck up my bios this bad?
<cfhowlett> !language|nbr-linux-n00b,
<ubottu> nbr-linux-n00b,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jozefk> are you sure F2 and F12 are the right keys on your machine? maybe it's DEL?
<nbr-linux-n00b> sorry!!!
<nbr-linux-n00b> yes says it right at the bottom of my awesome asus splash screen .lol
<jozefk> I doubt software did anything to your hardware :)
<nbr-linux-n00b> and i've been in bios plenty of times tryin to get dang ubuntu to work :(
<nbr-linux-n00b> uh work *properly
<nbr-linux-n00b> am i at flashing cmos stage or somthing?
<nbr-linux-n00b> can u even do that without bios access?
<nbr-linux-n00b> pull the pin and battery? what?
<nbr-linux-n00b> i've got NOTHIN here :(
<acovrig> I have an LVM I want to resize, I ran lvresize.  I thought I could do gparted /dev/<vg>/<lv>, but it doesn't show anything useful, is that not possible?
<jozefk> yes. try first removing the battery from laptop if that's laptop and remove the power then wait 15 minutes and see if anything changes
<nbr-linux-n00b> desktop
<jozefk> if not, then reset the CMOS. it won't hurt
<nbr-linux-n00b> "reset CMOS" is the jumper pin?
<jozefk> ok desktop same no problem. remove the power and wait 15 minutes. if no difference reset the CMOS
<nbr-linux-n00b> "reset the cmos" agian, you mean pull the jumper ?
<jozefk> jumper right. if you can't figure that out then remove the CMOS battery and wait 15 minutes then put it back
<jozefk> these are more hardware related questions though :)
<nbr-linux-n00b> jozefk, i suppose i get your drift about "hardware related" but my computer was fine until ubuntu install failed. ???
<nbr-linux-n00b> on a side note, as a new ubuntu user, i have to say, bricked-pc aside, i have been pretty thoroughly frustrated not just with the ubuntu-linux learning curve, but with the basic functionality of the program.
<jozefk> nbr-linux-n00b, ok sorry about that. once I got my ethernet (NIC) controller damaged by some linux distro. it was unbelievable but that's what happened. it took me some times and reboots till I got it working again...
<jozefk> I love ubuntu :)
<nbr-linux-n00b> troubleshooting for a noob is extremely problematic, as 99% of responses involve CLI inputs that the new user has NO IDEA what they are doing ... so you are just screwing with CLIs that may be doing more harm than good.
<suri> yes i did failed many times, but still i love it :)
<jozefk> nbr-linux-n00b, use the OS you like. nobody force you to use linux
<cfhowlett> nbr-linux-n00b, nitpick = ubuntu is not a "program"
<nbr-linux-n00b> yeh. joze. the funny part is this last install of ubuntu was actually so i could switch back to Windows. but i had to get the liveDisk ubuntu back on to harddisk so i could use the USBdrive to help with the windows install. unfortuantely in that process, all my drives are now OS-less as well as the USB-drive. and it don't matter anyhow cuz the pooter is now bricked at bios splash.
<majod> nbr-linux-n00b: you should take a look at elemetary OS...i think its even more user friendly than ubuntu...and its based on ubuntu
<nbr-linux-n00b> any i have this crazy suspicion that pulling the cmos battery isn't gonna do squat.
<nbr-linux-n00b> and after that, i get the feeling i am going to get radio silence over here regarding what to do next.
<jozefk> hahaha
<nbr-linux-n00b> cuz, really what do you do with a pooter that won't boot, won't bios won't nothing?
<majod> oh im sorry for that
<cfhowlett> nbr-linux-n00b, perhaps less speculation and more hard data is in order here.  why don't we SEE what happens after you pull the cmos battery and work from fact not fiction.
<Pessimist> nbr-linux-n00b, linux shells are better than guis in every way whatsoever
<nbr-linux-n00b> sure. if you know what you are doing, pressimist. ;)
<jozefk> it should work. you don't really need windows anymore. it's more complicated to have dual boot or triple boot or what ever things you are trying to do there
<nbr-linux-n00b> last time i used CLI was in 1992 to modifiy the .cfg file for Scorched Earth, so ... i'm pretty stupid.
<nbr-linux-n00b> and linux CLI commands make DOS seem intuitive.
<jozefk> man cli is so simple. you need to learn only apt-get and aptitude I guess
<jozefk> that's all :)
<nbr-linux-n00b> yeah. and aptitude isn't even installed by default.
<Caelum> in my startup programs, I have "xmodmap /home/user/.Xmodmap", but it seems to be getting overridden by something
<Caelum> I'm using cinnamon
<skittishtrigger> anyone know if irc.freenode.net. server is still up and running?
<nbr-linux-n00b> aren't we on that right now?
<jozefk> :)))
<ezra-s> nbr-linux-n00b, apt-get, forget aptitude
<cfhowlett> skittishtrigger, go there and see
<jozefk> I like aptitude coz I can search with it. or I never learned how to search with apt-get :)
<Caelum> apt-get search <foo>
<gonephishing> test
<skittishtrigger> good answer, tried but wouldnt connect. ping gives a responce
<llutz> jozefk: apt-cache search pattern
<cfhowlett> !freenode|skittishtrigger,
<ubottu> skittishtrigger,: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<jozefk> Caelum, apt-get search vim
<jozefk> E: Invalid operation search
<somsip> Caelum: how did you install cinnamon?
<skittishtrigger> thank you ubottu, i thought by entering the address ubuntu help gave me it was down.
<nbr-linux-n00b> has it been 15minutes yet !?!
<jozefk> llutz, thanks. do you have also something I can use instead: aptitude show vim?
<llutz> jozefk: apt-cache show vim
<llutz> jozefk: man apt-cache
<skittishtrigger> anyone have trouble with group permissions sticking in 12.04?
<jozefk> ok cool so apt-cache is the way to go maybe. I still like aptitude though. what's the function of aptitude then by the way?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|skittishtrigger,
<ubottu> skittishtrigger,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<suri> does elementary Luna works fine with older PCs?
<skittishtrigger> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jozefk> I kind of like Unity more than Gnome
<Touhou11> suri: What specification?
<suri> dual core, 4 gb ram
<cfhowlett> !luna
<iwantoski> skittishtrigger: Remember that if you ssh to server, changing group permissions requires a re-log, as they're cached upon login
<Touhou11> suri: That's not old o.O Yes, it should be fine
<majod> suri: no problem. but you can wait month or two for the new version based on ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> suri: this is the ubuntu channel - elementary not supported here.  Older hardware does run well with lubuntu and xubuntu
<suri> Oh! its time to leave Xubuntu and move to Luna
 * jozefk away for dinner :)
<suri> Luna is gorgeous
<iwantoski> skittishtrigger: I learned that the hard way :s
<suri> i am eagerly waiting to check it
<skittishtrigger> when adding a user to group (user to www-data in this case) and logging out (to make sure group permissions refreshed) still not allowing actions (copy file to folder or create new folder). Any ideas or points in the right direction to figure out myself?
<iwantoski> skittishtrigger: Is the folder in question owned by www-data?
<skittishtrigger> yes
<llutz_> iwantoski: is it group-owned and group-writable by www-data?
<skittishtrigger> yes
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: and "groups" shows you as member of www-data?
<suri> cfhowlett: i am just asking bro. It's ok, no issue.
<skittishtrigger> Yes, and after relogging in i double checked group membership and permissions
<cfhowlett> suri, no worries
<skittishtrigger> this is a fresh install by the way
<skittishtrigger> reinstalled and trying to do it right instead of 777 everything
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: "ls -ld /dir/youwant/write/to"
<skittishtrigger> drwxrw-r-- 2 www-data www-data 4096 Mar  1 17:13 /var/www
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: chmod 775 dir
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: dirs need executable/traverse flag
<skittishtrigger> (was using nautilus to try and move file btw) should I use th -r flag too?
<raggg> hi all
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: -r  to remove read?? why
<llutz_> !permissions | skittishtrigger
<ubottu> skittishtrigger: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<skittishtrigger> that might have been it. i thought -R was recursive?
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: -R is recirsive, -r isn't
<llutz_> recursive*
<raggg> can someone explain lts enablement please? if i am installing a new system should i go for the latest saucy kernel?
<skittishtrigger> that is prolly it then. i tried chmod 776 /dir/her -r i think the last time (before coming here) as a last resort
<skittishtrigger> lts= long term support
<SaidKLE> Question: How does one add a startup command that executes from within a given directory? I tried "cd /home/me/mydir && ./program" but it didn't work.
<SaidKLE> Also, I can't execute it from the home directory because the command copies a bunch of files that I only want in the directory the program executes from.
<skittishtrigger> llutz and ubottu You two rock. the -r are was the issue! after doing it without the -r (now i know -r = remove read -R recursive) it worked!
<nbr-linux-n00b> REINSERTING BATTEYR NOW
<llutz_> skittishtrigger: things tend to work, if you do them right :)
<keng> close
<skittishtrigger> lmao, yes they do. Learning in linux most things work the first time if you do them properly. lol.
<nbr-linux-n00b> GUESS WHAT !?!
<llutz_> nbr-linux-n00b: drop capds
<llutz_> caps
<nbr-linux-n00b> guess what !!!??!!!
<nbr-linux-n00b> *i got in to bios!*
<skittishtrigger> bad cmos battery?
<SaidKLE> Is it really bios, or is it the new windows 8 fake?
<nbr-linux-n00b> no. i think ubuntu update goofed cmos somehow.
<nbr-linux-n00b> pulled battery. 15  min. bang. bios.
<nbr-linux-n00b> thank you jozefk.
<nbr-linux-n00b> even though i suggested it myself. lol
<nbr-linux-n00b> windows 7 bootdisk loads!
<nbr-linux-n00b> and this may conclude my brief sojourn to linux.
<nbr-linux-n00b> apt-get ubuntu=fail
<gtr_> My version of df doesn’t support the option --output=pcent, but apparently, newer do (http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/df-invocation.html). How can I get the latest version?
<somsip> gtr_: what version of ubuntu?
<Na3iL> hey all
<gtr_> somsip: 13.10
<somsip> !info coreutils | gtr_
<ubottu> gtr_: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.20-3ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 2370 kB, installed size 5988 kB
<Na3iL> if  I upgrade from 13.04 to the beta 13.04 I loose my files or no ?
<Na3iL> to the 14.04 beta I mean
<somsip> gtr_: so that's the official version. If you want something unofficial, you're on your own
<somsip> !14.04 | Na3iL
<ubottu> Na3iL: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> Na3iL, depends. do you have a separate /home partition?
<somsip> !ppa | gtr_ (so you'd need to look here to find one)
<ubottu> gtr_ (so you'd need to look here to find one): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Na3iL> yes somsip
<Na3iL> ubottu,  yeah I know just asking before the new version of ubuntu
<ubottu> Na3iL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gtr_> somsip: ok, I’ll have a look
<somsip> Na3iL: so, you can upgrade, but for now 14.04 is pre-release and not supported here. See #ubuntu+1
<Na3iL> ok somsip  thx
<leeyaa> hello
<Na3iL> cfhowlett,  yeah I have a separate home partition
<Na3iL> hey leeyaa :D
<leeyaa> i have a custom init.d script with start/stop/restart options that I would like to upstart so it monitors it if it is running or not.
<leeyaa> could anyone explain to me how to do that ?
<cfhowlett> Na3iL, hit the #ubuntu+1 channel for details, but I suspect you can do as you described
<Na3iL> ok ty bro
<luminosity> Good night,everone.
<llutz_> leeyaa: have you looked at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<leeyaa> llutz_: i have but i cant really understand it
<nbr-linux-n00b> anyone familiar with boot-repair disk util?
<nbr-linux-n00b> when i start boot-repair-disk from liveUSB do i need to select "start boot-repair session" from GRUB (only listed choice) to run GPARTED or do i need to hit "c" to go to CLI and then run a command? please !?!
<nbr-linux-n00b> please don't make me reinstall ubuntu just to use gparted.
<cfhowlett> nbr-linux-n00b, boot your live CD, start gparted
<nbr-linux-n00b> the live CD is for "boot-repair" which CNET said contained Gparted.
<nbr-linux-n00b> when the USB boots to GRUB all that is listed is "start boot-repair session" (which seems to hang with loading dots similar to ubuntu splash) or i can go to CLI.
<nbr-linux-n00b> can you run gparted from cli?
<nbr-linux-n00b> <---- is an idiot.
<nbr-linux-n00b> calling occupants of interplanetary craft ... ?
<cfhowlett> nbr-linux-n00b, it would help immensely if you would stop making off-topic comments
<nbr-linux-n00b> well. it would also help to get a simple response.
<cfhowlett> !patience|nbr-linux-n00b,
<ubottu> nbr-linux-n00b,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<levo> i have already openjdk installed, but i can't find javac , i'm about to reinstall openjdk again, how can i do it so that old files don't duplicate with new one and so?
<somsip> levo: is it not in /usr/bin/javac?
<geirha> levo: you need the package called openjdk-7-jdk
<levo> no it's not there somsip
<somsip> levo: sounds like a force reinstall might help then
<levo> somsip: i used sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk, it's downloading like 17Mb, don't they conflict with old files?
<somsip> levo: if it's not given you an error, it may be that it was not installed initially.
<somsip> levo: error/warning/whatever
<levo> somsip: so i think that's the case. thanks:)
<geirha> levo: as long as you haven't installed any java "off the books" (e.g. by using a tarball instead of apt), then there won't be any conflicts
<geirha> you can even have multiple java versions installed simultaneously, without conflict
<raggg> hi guys, the ubuntu installer keeps trying to install the bootloader on my usb stick instead of the hd, any way to manually tell it to install to /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda?
<cfhowlett> raggg, advanced options will allow you select the installation target
<heroyi_> Hey there. I was wondering if anyone can help me install ubuntu onto my windows 8 hp lap
<diecastarts> heroyi maybe try a live cd and see if it work alright with that system
<raggg> cfhowlett: im using the mini.iso netboot installer with the text interface, its dropped me back to a text menu but i dont see an advanced options
<heroyi_> I have tried the boot repair but it tells me to download an iso from sourceforge. 64 bit
<cfhowlett> raggg, could be I'm wrong.  never used netboot, but on "normal" install, the last option before preceding install confirmation is selection of grubs target on the advanced options tab
<Touhou11> heroyi_: Does the laptop use UEFI with Secure Boot?
<heroyi_> Touhou11: I believe so but the boot repair detects a efi setting
<raggg> cfhowlett: not on text install :/ i can get to a shell maybe i can do something there
<fengshaun> how can I open a smb directory (automounted) in terminal?
<diecastarts> need a bit of help complain clamav. after configure it it say to please install zlib and zlib-devel packages. but cannot find that in the software center.
<cfhowlett> raggg, I'm sure there's a way, but I don't know what it is.  Ask in the channel - lots of people here more experienced than I am.
<diecastarts> compile** sorry
<fengshaun> nautilus gives me smb:// in the location bar
<heroyi_> Touhou11: I have played around with it but I can only do ubuntu off of the usb but only lets me load it when i have legacy on
<fengshaun> and I can't find out *where* it's mounted
<heroyi_> Touhou11: from what i udnerstand, both os must load in efi (as windows is from efi)
<heroyi_> also it seems -d is not a recognized command. Is this is correct? Trying to find more informat about the system before
<raggg> anyone know how to install grub manually during text based install? I need to spevify manually which hdd's MBR to install to
<Caelum> raggg: chroot into the install and run grub-install
<heroyi_> Touhou11: if it matters the bio is insydeh20 a9? i believe
<streulma> I have to do "setpci -d 10de:0ab5 9c.b=06" in grub, the manual method is changing in grub.cfg but after update-grub it is reloaded, where can I change it permanently? It should be set before "set root".
<raggg> Caelum: i chrooted in to /target and did 'grub-install /dev/sdb'
<raggg> Caelum: output was lots of lines of 'device node not found' and then last line was 'installation finished' does that mean it worked or not?
<Caelum> raggg: grub devices are different, e.g. hd0 etc.
<Caelum> raggg: no /dev/sdb is right
<Caelum> raggg: but you have to mount /dev, /proc and /system first
<fengshaun> does anybody know where smb shares are mounted when you access them through nautilus?
<Caelum> they are not mounted
<diecastarts> need a bit of help compile clamav. after doing configure it say to please install zlib and zlib-devel packages. but cannot find that in the software center alot of thing that are close but not sure what to install
<raggg> Caelum: sorted, thanks for help :)
<Caelum> raggg: np
<fengshaun> Caelum: then why can I browse through them?
<james_brown> so i wanted to replace unity with kubuntu. i ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and rebooted, but im still in unity. this web page: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/728203-how-to-replace-the-unity-desktop-on-ubuntu said the only thing i needed to do was run that command. what am i missing?
<fengshaun> what sorcery is this?
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  logout, switch, logout
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  logout, switch, login*
<cfhowlett> james_brown, you have to select kubuntu
<Caelum> diecastarts: add deb-src lines to your apt sources, then do an apt-get update; apt-get build-dep clamav
<raggg> Caelum: installer still thinks i havent set up grub, is it safe to proceed? does grub-install do everything the installer normally would?
<james_brown> "kde plasma workspace"?
<Caelum> raggg: but you already installed it right?
<Caelum> raggg: so you don't have to install it again
<Pessimist> james_brown, sounds right
<cfhowlett> james_brown, whatever the kde option is ...
<raggg> ok fingers crossed :) thanks
<maferv> is there a way to hide the computer hostname in sent mails using Sylpheed?
<cfhowlett> maferv, ask the sylpheed team/channel?
<MonkeyDust> !info sylpheed
<ubottu> sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0~beta5-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 822 kB, installed size 2047 kB
<daftykins> seems like nefarious activity if i ever saw it...
<diecastarts> Caelum, what deb lines
<maferv> cfhowlett,  there's no such channel
<cfhowlett> maferv, go to their page and look for their support options.
<Caelum> diecastarts: go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d and make a file with all your deb lines changed to deb-src
<cfhowlett> maferv, irc isn't the only show in town.
<raggg> Caelum: the system boots fine, thx again!
<james_brown> holy shit this doesnt look familiar at all. is kubuntu really what i was running on ubuntu 9.10? im just trying to get back to that same desktop manager.
<cfhowlett> !language|james_brown, keep it clean please
<ubottu> james_brown, keep it clean please: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  yes, maybe you have to get familiar with the interface
<james_brown> i was familiar with 9.10 :|
<maferv> sorry, I thought this program was popular enough, I guess it's not cfhowlett
<diecastarts> I about to give up on linux
<honestemu> How do I change the motd on the machine I ssh to if I don't have root?
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  yes, and soon you'll be familiar with what you have now
<streulma> hmm, I know now what's the PC is doing by installing Ubuntu, it gets packages as Retreive updates with installation and Install third party programs
<cfhowlett> maferv, no worries.  hope you find a workable solution.
<MonkeyDust> diecastarts  what's your issue?
<james_brown> what i have now doesnt make any sense. i started on slackware in 1995 and it made more sense than this.
<diecastarts> just tring to install/compile clamav
<cfhowlett> james_brown, things change.  users learn.
<diecastarts> i did a configure and it says to install zlib
<james_brown> cfhowlett: unnecessarily, even
<MonkeyDust> diecastarts  what's wrong with sudo apt-get install clamav?
<diecastarts> it old and you cannot update the virus datebase
<diecastarts> database*
<MonkeyDust> old?
<cfhowlett> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<james_brown> before i booted into kubuntu, unity told me i had 619 updates to install. now in kubunutu, i cant even figure out where to go to install the updates :|
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade   (in a terminal)
<james_brown> the terminal...thats another thing that seems to get more and more elusive with linux. they keep making it harder to find the terminal and i keep resorting to ctrl shift f1
<fishcooker>  have login to the server box.. i want to implement those configuration to another box.
<james_brown> ctrl alt evn
<fishcooker> is it possible if i just common user
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  you sound like someone who's getting familiar with somethng new
<diecastarts> james_brown, ctrl alt T
<james_brown> MonkeyDust: its just frustrating to spend all the time learning linux and then have to relearn it all over again because no one can seem to be content with keeping things relatively similar from one year to the next
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  it must be you, i'm familiar with it
<james_brown> no, its not me :|
<cfhowlett> james_brown, so you want a vintage OS that doesn't change due to user demands and hardware evolution.  Sounds like you might be happier rolling your own distro.
<james_brown> and you cant deny this OS keeps drastically changing
<MonkeyDust> james_brown  yes, it's called "improving"
<cfhowlett> james_brown, this conversation can be more productively held in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<james_brown> what about all the time i spent learning to edit my XF86Config file? wasted knowledge...no longer of any use. now i cant even open a terminal.
<Pessimist> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<james_brown> bah...quit changing shit. its not helping. thanks for the fucking help. and fuck your offtopic and bullshit language requirements
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pessimist> l0l, he left
 * cfhowlett not surprised at all that this discussion went the way it did.
<heroyi_> how can i change the boot repair to run off of an bootrepair iso that was just downloaded
<renekton2> Ubunto failed me...
<renekton2> I can't use my mouse properly
<cfhowlett> !details|renekton2,
<ubottu> renekton2,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bodhi_zazen> heroyi_: what chande do you need, you boot the iso (or install boot repair) and run it
<renekton2> It just won't work
<renekton2> Hehe I can use it the 1st min
<karab44> hello
<heroyi_> bodhi_zazen: I am trying to install ubuntu onto a windows8 machine. i am trying to do a boot repair cause it is being difficult but the boot repair keeps giving me an error stating that efi was detected and to use an boot repair for the 64 efi compatible
<heroyi_> bodhi_zazen: im using ubuntu 13.1
<karab44> I wait long time until USB pendrive is discovered. Any suggestions?
<karab44> it's about 5-10 minutes
<bodhi_zazen> heroyi_: you need to boot and install with uefi enabled
<bodhi_zazen> heroyi_: and in many machines, you also need to configure your BIOS to allow you to choose which OS to boot
<bodhi_zazen> heroyi_: and if you have an error message, post the url boot repair gave yo
<diecastarts> ok I tried to isntall just clamav..with apt-get.. doesn't do it.. what is a good av for linux
<raggg> what is the default login manager in lts version?
<heroyi_> bodhi_zazen: there is no url, just the url to download the iso image
<Pici> !doesntwork | diecastarts
<ubottu> diecastarts: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<heroyi_> bodhi_zazen: it will not load up the ubuntu despite the repair i have tried
<MonkeyDust> !av | diecastarts
<ubottu> diecastarts: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett> diecastarts, if apt-get doesn't install, sounds like you have serious system issues.
<bodhi_zazen> heroyi_: did you install with uefi enabled ?
<heroyi_> bodhi_zazen: i can't access the liveusb without going into legacy
<honestemu> How do I change the motd on the machine I ssh to if I don't have root?
<diecastarts> its there.. but no commands are working... so i would like another name of a good AV
<bodhi_zazen> heroyi_: well, then you are going to have problems
<diecastarts> and yes i want to to scan windows partitions or files
<bodhi_zazen> windws will not boot with uefi disabled
<bodhi_zazen> so to boot ubuntu you will have to go into your bois and disable uefi
<cfhowlett> diecastarts, suggest you look in software center - options are listed
<raggg> anyone here using cinnamon on ubuntu?
<diecastarts> yeah there no good or outdated i tried them all from the software center
<cfhowlett> !virus|diecastarts,
<ubottu> diecastarts,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<subz3r0> honestemu: /etc/ssh/sshd_config  -> PrintMotd yes --> #Banner /etc/issue.net = Banner /etc/issue.net
<OerHeks> diecastarts, you need to update clamav first, lika all antivirusapps
<FreezingCold> Would I be right by saying Ubuntu has more updates in general compared to Debian?
<wad> FreezingCold, yes!
<FreezingCold> I usually use Debian for servers/general use, but I'm considering switching to Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !server|FreezingCold,
<ubottu> FreezingCold,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<FreezingCold> ksplice and Canonical's commercial support sound interesting
<diecastarts> yes thanks but i could update clamav from the version that installed from apt-get or the software center. but anyway I tring Comodo Antivirus
<diecastarts> couldn't**
<Okitain> Hey guys, anyone know how to make a simple FTP server that everyone can access?
<cfhowlett> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ovrflw0x> what's the best "Desktop Environment" on Linux for programming & development?
<ActionParsnip> Okitain: do you have to use ftp, its terribly insecure
<ActionParsnip> Okitain: is there no scope to use sftp?
<sakang> ovrflw0x: what is best for some is worst for some
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: depends how you work
<Okitain> ActionParsnip: "everyone can access" is kind of a feature for me.
<ovrflw0x> sakang: which one has the highest rating?
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: some like how Compiz can show all the open windows, but you can use compiz on any DE, or even as a standalone WM with some configs
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip: isn't compiz outdated now?
<gtozzi> Hi there. Xubuntu 12.04 LTS hangs on boot. How do I debug the evil upstart?
<sakang> ovrflw0x: ask Linus - he used to love gnome, now he hates it
<cr37> Okitain, I've used vsftp.  pretty easy to configure.
<raggg> anyone here using cinnamon?
<xangua> !anyone | raggg
<ubottu> raggg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sakang> go over at mint
<Okitain> cr37: actually tried to run it. I can't find where to set up the folder which FTP shares.
<raggg> ok, just installed cinnamon, but none of the settings/config windows open, have installed cinnamon-settings but still no luck
<raggg> but i can launch them from the command line, just not by clicking the icons
<gtozzi> I have to boot in recovery mode, manually enable network, then I can resume normal boot. Any ideas?
<mpduty> I want to popularize Ubuntu in schools of my city, what should I do?
<cr37> okitain, in /etc/vsftpd.conf, add a line like "local_root=/opt/ftpfolder"
<cfhowlett> mpduty, see www.spreadubuntu.org
<cfhowlett> mpduty, Army?  95C?
<mpduty> cfhowlett, could you please elaborate :)
<cfhowlett> mpduty, ex-mp joke.  nvrmnd
<cr37> okitain, I think you can also change the home folder of the "ftp" user with the usermod command.  By default it is set to /srv/ftp.  for instance, usermod -d /your/ftp/folder ftp
<mpduty> cfhowlett, :)
<ActionParsnip> raggg: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<qdii_> where can I fill a bug report for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !bug|qdii_,
<ubottu> qdii_,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> qdii_: run:  ubuntu-bug packagename   in terminal, lots easier
<qdii_> thank you
<gtozzi> is there a way to debug the startup process?
<gamux-xiaoji> Hello,everyone
<cyford> hi
<cfhowlett> gamux-xiaoji, nihao
<gamux-xiaoji> Nihao....
<ubuntu13> Hi! "apt-get update" is giving me this error: "W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com saucy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<cfhowlett> ubuntu13, it happens.  package maintainer needs to address this
<ubuntu13> cfhowlett, So, there's nothing I can do about it?
<daftykins> no need to
<Nikolay> hi
<cfhowlett> ubuntu13, contact the package manager if you wish ...
<jack> maybe you can make dpkg ignore such stuff
<jack> not sure though
<ubuntu13> cfhowlett, This has been happening for the last 2-3 days.  Shouldn't the package maintainer be already be aware of this?
<gtozzi> anybody?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu13, patience.
<ubuntu13> cfhowlett, You mean right now  (here on irc) or in general? :)
<OerHeks> ubuntu13, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys < add keys here > # and run sudo apt-get update
<AlanBell> ubuntu13: it isn't a repository issue, it is local
<AlanBell> ubuntu13: to be specific sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<OerHeks> AlanBell, if it is not the key problem,does he needs to rebuild the cache like this ? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220&page=5&p=12835850#post12835850
<AlanBell> OerHeks: probably, yes
<ubuntu13> AlanBell, "gpg: "40976EAF437D05B" not a key ID: skipping"
<OerHeks> ubuntu13 missing a 5 at the end
<AlanBell> ubuntu13: 40976EAF437D05B5
<ubuntu13> AlanBell, Thanks.
<honestemu> subz3r0: I don't have write privileges in /etc/sshd/ssh_config. Therefore I can't change PrintMotd to yes. Any other solution?
<bodhi_zazen> honestemu: sudo -e /etc/sshd/ssh_config or sudo gedit /etc/sshd/ssh_config
<AlanBell> honestemu: you need to get the person who does have permissions to do that then :)
<honestemu> bodhi_zazen: I'm not an administrator on this remote machine, so I don't have the sudo credentials. Is there any other way to edit the motd?
<cdavis> Any French speaker can translate this to English for me? "Bref, juste l'ajout en entête du #!/bin/monshell_à_moi_que_je_veux et tout roule !"
<jim__> Hi I am having difficulty printing to my canon mg7150 printer. I have installed the correct drivers (I think) I can access the printers web page and it tells me its ink levels, but all attempts to print to it dissapear. Any thaughts?
<honestemu> AlanBell: Darn. So I can't display a fancy welcome screen when I log in?
<ubuntu13> AlanBell, Same error after adding new key and running update "GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com saucy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5"
<bodhi_zazen> honestemu: best you can do is to add something to your .bashrc
<OerHeks> cdavis, "In short, just addi the header <...> and it works"
<OerHeks> addi=add
<cdavis> OerHeks: heh, I really need to know what the header says :)
<cdavis> OerHeks: I assumed #!/bin/bash but that isn't working, so it must be something else?
<honestemu> bodhi_zazen: icky. Guess that's what I'll do.
<OerHeks> cdavis, yes,   #!/bin/monshell  i guess
<cdavis> OerHeks: ok, thanks
<sabret00the> Guys, Unity and the top bar have disappeared between a restart. Any idea on how to restore them?
<sabret00the> Even my terminal has no Chrome. I'm kind of at a loss here.
<Xaitec> unity --replace  ???
<sabret00the> I've spotted something saying that Unity is not supported by my hardware. I've been using Unity just fine though.
<matthias> i want to develop a JARVIS like voice control progamm. The programm should learn when i speak and run specified commands
<matthias> And i prefer recognition in german
<emash> Hello everyone how to set kernel in msdos? /msg me pls
<aan007bd> Hi there, I need some info. Can anyone help?
<ubuntu13> I tried to manually import the key from http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/Release.gpg using the gui but it says that the key is invalid :(
<daftykins> ubuntu13: just leave it be
<Walex2> ubuntu13: it is likely expired, having a look
<ubuntu13> Walex2, OK :)
<YOyo__> does anyone here have any experience with dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu
<funkster> Q: i have several raspberry pis running ubuntu connected behind firewalls that i wouldn't have access to, I'm looking to trigger specific custom shell commands on the ldevices on-demand from a server on the internet its able to establish a connection to. anyone have a viable solution for this?
<OerHeks> funkster, we do not support hacking a firewall
<funkster> OerHeks: wtf? i have controll over both devices behind firewall and public server.
<OerHeks> funkster, but you admit not to have acces to the firewall itself
<funkster> OerHeks: you clearly do not understand what need to be done.
<AlanBell> funkster: they will be running raspbian, not Ubuntu
<AlanBell> funkster: so you want them to periodically wget something and execute it?
<funkster> AlanBell: in a nutshell yeah, but i'd have to wget/query every second, that seems like a complete waste.
<AlanBell> funkster: maybe use web sockets or something?
<AlanBell> or a persistent ssh session?
<funkster> looking to establish a connection then just send data through it.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: if you do 'gpg2 --verify Release.gpg Release' two keys are listed with fingerprints 437D05B5 and C0B21F32.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: please do a web search using the first as a key.
<ubuntu13> Walex2, TRying that.
<OerHeks> funkster, from an outside server to your local network,you can make an connection tru teamviewer that uses port 80, and issue any wget command you like
<funkster> OerHeks: ……. just stop.
<LrdArc> hi! how can I change nautilus to sort by directory first in ubuntu gnome?
<CarlFK> where can I find the upstream source of /usr/sbin/make-ssl-cert  # This is a mockup of a script to produce a snakeoil cert
<ubuntu13> Walex2, "gpg: can't open signed data `Release'gpg: can't hash datafile: No such file or directory"
<ubuntu13> Walex2, I had already run wget http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/Release.gpg
<Walex2> ubuntu13: did you a web search with key "437D05B5"?
<ubuntu13> Yes, Reading some forum posts now... also got this: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x40976EAF437D05B5
<Walex2> ubuntu13: for example the end of http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=84
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Yes, reading precisely THAT. :)
<tk456> hi is there a partition software that i can use with  win 8.1 to put linux on another drive.. well maybe a boot software?
<ActionParsnip> tk456: disk manager in Windows
<Walex2> tk456: sort of. There are various partition manager tools
<tk456> and use windows as the boot software?
<Walex2> tk456: then you need to add the new partition to the boot list for MS-Windows, and put the LILO/GRUB boot code on the first block of that partition.
<ActionParsnip> tk456: grub will be able to boot both OSes for you
<Walex2> tk456: there are quite reasonable HOWTOs on the Ubuntu Wiki
<tk456> kk off to wiki thank you :)
<Walex2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<micahflee> Can someone help me with a PPA question? I'm running one, and I have a single package that's built for saucy. How can I make launchpad build it for trusty, quantal, precise, lucid, etc.?
<tk456> aah cool, thanks :D
<Walex2> tk456: there are many other HOWTOs, usually the keywords are "dual boot windows ubuntu"
<meraj> hello I want to install g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf on ubuntu 13.04
<ubuntu13> Walex2, I do have other "third part" repos . If I delete ALL the keys,  in /etc/apt, would it be possible to quickly recover them from any kind of backup, if possible?
<meraj> what ppa should I use?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: try to delete just the relevant key file... But anyhow yes usually re-fetching the keys is easy.
<meraj> hello I want to install g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf on ubuntu 13.04, which ppa should I use?
<ubuntu13> Walex2, which of these should I delete? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028774/
<meraj> anyone did cross compile on i386 for arm ?
<meraj> I need these cross compiler , but I can't find the ppa
<Walex2> ubuntu13: probably none, but one of those under /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<meraj> E: Unable to locate package g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<meraj> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf'
<Tobias92> Hello everyone. I'm running into a brick wall trying to establish a kerberos-secured NFS mount. I have added the principal for each machine to its own keytab file, I'm pretty sure reverse DNS is working, I have rpc.gssd running on the client and rpc.svcgssd running on the server. However, when I try to mount, it says "access denied by server". The logs of rpc.*gssd look okay, except for an error saying "error in gss_free_lucid_sec_context(): GSS
<Tobias92> _S_NO_CONTEXT (No context has been established) - Unknown error". Does anybody have a suggestion?
<Walex2> Tobias92: yes.
<Tobias92> Walex2, great, I'm all ears :)
<ubuntu13> Walex2, There's nothing inside /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d !
<Walex2> Tobias92: strange anatomy :-)
<Tobias92> hehe
<Walex2> Tobias92: link to follow
<Walex2> ubuntu13: sudo gpg2 --keyring -k /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<Tobias92> Walex2, sure, take your time
<Walex2> Tobias92: check very carefully all the conditions listed here: http://sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxFS.html#fsHintsNFS
<Tobias92> Walex2, thanks, I will
<Walex2> ubuntu13: that should list the keyring the public keys your APT system trusts. If there is any error probably you need to delete that file and readd the keys.
<direw0lf> Question: Just installed 13.10. It's been a long time since my last Breezy Badger install. What happened to the customization?!
<direw0lf> I'd like to have more control over my desktop, themes, etc. What gives? Am I forgetting something important?
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Still there's only . and .. inside /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d
<theadmin> direw0lf: If you miss classic Ubuntu, use Xubuntu
<Walex2> ubuntu13: sudo gpg2 --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg -k # OOPS
<theadmin> direw0lf: It's very similar. The default Ubuntu UI has changed when the GNOME team decided to turn GNOME into some weird mess
<theadmin> (and then the Ubuntu team created Unity)
<theadmin> So yeah, use Xubuntu
<direw0lf> So am I right in assuming Unity is . . . somewhat locked down? I'd hate to have to do a new distro install.
<direw0lf> I've spent two days adding and such.
<theadmin> direw0lf: You don't need to reinstall from scratch, don't worry, you can switch to Xubuntu right from your existing install with a simple click on this: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/xubuntu-desktop
<huttan> -quit
<__raven_> 13.10 cli wlan config: wlan0 does not get any ip adress by default but by manual ifconfig - how to solve that?
<direw0lf> HUZZAH! Admin always rules!
<Walex2> direw0lf: you can install as many desktop environments at the same time as you want. Uninstall one and install another, without reinstalling anything else.
<theadmin> !purexfce | direw0lf, if you'd like to remove traces of the "default" Ubuntu you don't like, follow this
<ubottu> direw0lf, if you'd like to remove traces of the "default" Ubuntu you don't like, follow this: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<direw0lf> Gah, it's like being a noob again. FWIW, I'm always the best non-IT test subject for any linux attempts.
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Again lots of stuff created but still only  "." and ".." inside trusted.gpg.d.
<direw0lf> I'm somewhere between MS user (I just want a button!) and that kid down the street who 'builds' his computer from newegg. . . .
<direw0lf> OK, I lie. I'm a *bit* better than the kid. I don't have to ship memory  or motherboards back because they don't work with my chosen CPU.
<daftykins> direw0lf: your conversation is off topic, please ask a question or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<direw0lf> Thanks, everyone! If I didn't have to grade a stack of midterm essays I'd get on the change immediately. Unfortunately, my 'freetime' was spent during the last two days.
<japro> anyone else get crazy cpu usage when playing videos in firefox?
<direw0lf> theadmin, what app is being requested for the apt. link?
<Biafra> Everyone gets crazy CPU usage in Firefox
<Walex2> ubuntu13: ubuntu13 leave 'trusted.gpg.d' alone
<Biafra> Try Chrome
<theadmin> direw0lf: Software Center, I suppose, you can just use "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" from a terminal
<theadmin> direw0lf: Will do the same
<Walex2> Biafra: Firefox and Chrome are the same. Web site designers know that they don't pay for CPU on client systems.
<ubuntu13> Walex2, But you said there will be 2 keys in there... ??
<japro> Biafra, i know that that one is better, but i don't remember it being this ridiculous
<direw0lf> ah, thanks. proficient with apt-get
<Walex2> ubuntu13: I said to have a look there.
<japro> like it literally hits two cores with 100% on a i5 running high clocks
<hornettooo> hai
<Walex2> ubuntu13: or in '/etc/apt/trusted.gpg' itself
<Biafra> Walex2: Umm no they're not
<hornettooo> morninag all
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Well, I looked, and there's nothing in the former
<Walex2> ubuntu13: sudo gpg2 --no-default-keyring --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg -k | lesss
<Biafra> Walex2: Unless you count that they're both browsers
<japro> chrome gives me <20% on one core in comparison
<hornettooo> can im asking somtnhing
<linuxles4> hi
<Walex2> ubuntu13: when you are in 'less' look for "437D05B5"
<compdoc> hornettooo, yes, Im married
<hornettooo> iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT) >> anyone can help ? :(
<tyler_d> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyler_d> oh, my bad :p
<Biafra> japro, The only browser that goes above 15% on a single core for me is Firefox. It redlines 2 cores
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Yes, it's there, but still 'apt-get update' is giving out the same error : "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5"
<tyler_d> hornettooo: did you modify it or install a package that would have modified it?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: then delete that entry and readd it as that page said.
<hydoskee> is there a way to set a "display" environment variable in an upstart service?
<hornettooo> tyler_d, im just installed the package
<tyler_d> hornettooo: what package? what version?
<theadmin> hydoskee: env DISPLAY=whatever
<hornettooo> tyler_d, openvpn for ubuntu server
<theadmin> hydoskee: In your .conf
<hydoskee> theadmin: I tried that.  I still get a syserror when I run my service and it needs the DISPLAY
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Delete /etc/apt/trusted.gpg itself?
<theadmin> hydoskee: When does your service start? DISPLAY only makes sense for X related stuff, so you need to make sure it starts after your display manager (e.g. lightdm)
<hydoskee> theadmin: well, I haven't booted, I've been doing service myservice restart after everything is up
<theadmin> hydoskee: Ah
<hydoskee> theadmin: since I've been debugging
<tyler_d> hornettooo: how did you determine that iptables weren't running?
<theadmin> hydoskee: Try "export" instead of "env"
<hydoskee> theadmin: I've tried both
<theadmin> hrms.
<Walex2> delete it with: no, just that key, instead of '-k' say '--delete-key 437D05B5'; after that 'sudo apt-get update'
<hornettooo> tyler_d, when im trying to starts openvpn service,
<tyler_d> hornettooo: http://www.linuxtutorial.co.uk/openvpn-iptables-service-not-started-because-of-error-svc_run_except/
<tyler_d> hornettooo: try anything like that?
<hornettooo> tyler_d, i have
<theadmin> hydoskee: What kind of service needs X anyway? What do you intend?
<hornettooo> tyler_d, i have follow other tutorial to fix that
<tyler_d> hornettooo: I take it your openvpn configuration is attempting to add rules to the tables?
<hydoskee> theadmin: http://sbin.submarinerich.com/2d5a2a
<tyler_d> hornettooo: is the configuration manual or is it from the openvpn netwrok manager gui?
<hydoskee> theadmin: the X thing works when I invoke it either in "screen" and set DISPLAY=:0 via export, or if I just run it in a terminal or ssh on the machine
<hydoskee> theadmin: just having trouble working it into upstart
<Walex2> ubuntu13: done it? I am about to leave to take a bus...
<hornettooo> tyler_d, its from openvpn manager gui
<ubuntu13> Walex2, running update... 1 sec
<tyler_d> hornettooo: try to invoke a "test" openvpn script that is very generic, work it forward from there.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: was that key deleted?
<hornettooo> tyler_d, i have do it that, but its not working
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Yes. After running apt-get update I'm getting a lot more of those errors: "BADSIG 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5"
<OerHeks> ubuntu13, so it is not a key problem, you need to rebuild the cache like this ? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220&page=5&p=12835850#post12835850
<Walex2> OerHeks: I doubt that...
<OerHeks> or what did you do to get these untrusted keys, did you try to enable rootpassword?
<ubuntu13> OerHeks, Looking up...
<theadmin> hydoskee: Hm, well, I'm not sure, sorry.
<ubuntu13> OerHeks, Yes, root pass is enabled
<theadmin> hydoskee: Maybe you can try writing a bash script that does the job and have Upstart run that?
<Sauron1> Anyone have luck with the new Nvidia Maxwell video cards with Ubuntu?  I'm trying to get a GTX750ti to work with Saucy and it's hanging on boot.
<hydoskee> theadmin: interesting idea. bash seems happy
<OerHeks> ubuntu13, ah, oke. then doing these steps would not solve it.
<Voyage> helo
<ubuntu13> OerHeks, So what's the verdict? :)
<Sauron1> Wondering if I should try trusty.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: then do the following before 'update': sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5
<OerHeks> ubuntu13, as there is no rootpassword for a reason, ubuntu is build that way
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Did that at the very beginning.
<Voyage> what is the difference between dvd and cd of ubuntu?
<theadmin> Voyage: Err... A DVD is bigger?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: do it again as we have deleted what may have been a bad key.
<theadmin> Voyage: And slower. Otherwise, essentially nothing.
<Voyage> theadmin,  ya, any other diff?
<Sauron1> no difference
<Sauron1> Both just block devices.
<Voyage> sure!!?
<theadmin> ...Well, yes. Voyage, the recent Ubuntu versions ship as DVDs because they have just gotten a bit fat :D
<Voyage> theadmin,  Sauron1  I heard that the dvd has pre installed codecs etc
<theadmin> Voyage: Err, the codecs ship on both the CD and DVD, you choose whether you want to install them yourself though
<theadmin> Voyage: You must be confusing Ubuntu and Mint
<Sauron1> Hmm...the codecs are installed by themselves...they don't care what device you read the data from.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: otherwise just delete the whole of '/etc/apt/trusted.gpg' and reload all keys.
<Voyage> theadmin,  Sauron1  ok, I dont have a swap partition, nor I want it. any solution?
<theadmin> Voyage: Don't make one, simple as that. Long as you have enough RAM it will work.
<Voyage> i heard theres a ramdisk thing
<Walex2> ubuntu13: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/fixing-gpg-keys-in-ubuntu.html
<Walex2> ubuntu13: but I am going to take the bus...
<Voyage> well, theadmin  isnt swap mandatory?
<Sauron1> I don't understand your questions voyage
<theadmin> Voyage: No
<Tobias92> Alrighty then, I managed to create a kerberized mount (the problem was a combination of the wrong security being selected and idmapd weirdness).
<Sauron1> What does codecs have to do with swap?
<theadmin> Sauron1: Nothing, unrelated questions :D
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Sudo expires a lot frequently, so using su is a bit less annoying. Anyway, I'm now getting that initial "BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" error. So what would be the proper way to delete it? just rm?
<ubuntu13> Walex2, OK, bye.
<Tobias92> Now for a followup question: I cannot cd into the directory mounted, even though I am the owner (ls -la acknowledges this).
<orlando__> hello
<theadmin> Tobias92: Is the directory's executable bit set?
<theadmin> Tobias92: Try: chmod +x /path/to/directory
<Tobias92> theadmin, permissions are 700, so I should be able to enter it, right?
<theadmin> Tobias92: Hm, yes.
<orlando__> Would someone accept to help me making work my psx emulator ? I would be very grateful !
<Tobias92> theadmin, I should mention that accounts in my setup are distributed over nfs. If I log into the NFS server with the same account, I *can* cd into the directory in question
<Tobias92> *distributed through LDAP
<theadmin> Tobias92: ...oh, now that is confusing
<theadmin> I dunno anything about ldap so I'm not going to be able to help
<Tobias92> theadmin, thanks nonetheless
<orlando__> If someone could help me !!
<orlando__> pleaase
<orlando__> i would love to have my emulator working
<ovrflw0x> has "sound indicator" problem been fixed by now in xubuntu?
<bekks> !details | orlando__
<ubottu> orlando__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<orlando__> ok !
<Voyage> theadmin,  thanks
<odra> Hey
<odra> How can I install and use awesome?
<odra> (the windows manager)
<NBhosting> is mail via sendmail more likely to be recieved as spam?
<NBhosting> why is that
<sabret00the> Ran firefox from the command line and then found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<sabret00the> Have managed to restore unity. Yay!
<theadmin> odra: sudo apt-get install awesome
<odra> theadmin: I've installed it from the software center but that didn't seem to make any effect.
<orlando__> My system is xubuntu, I installed PCSX, I can run the application but when I  want to select a bios, there aren't any choice of bios (I don't know if you inderstand). I re installed PCSX and now I can't even find the file where I have to put the bios (.bin) so I have 2 questions: is there a way to find something on xubuntu (a sort of general research) ? And what can I do to make work PCSX ? Has someone had to make something more a
<orlando__> fter the installation to make it work ? My computer is a Eee pc 1015cx
<theadmin> odra: You likely need to log out and select the Awesome session on the login screen.
<odra> theadmin: I'm want to test some desktops/wms other than unity/compiz
<odra> theadmin: It isn't there.
<theadmin> odra: Huh. It's supposed to be.
<odra> Do I have to install something beside awesome to use it? I don't know much about wms. :s
<theadmin> odra: No, that alone should be enough
<odra> theadmin: what wm do you use?
<theadmin> odra: Eh, I use Unity/Compiz myself, but I tried many others. Awesome isn't one of them, though, but the "awesome" package contains an xsession file so it all should work
<Guest12016> can i break the permissions in ssh session which is protect by root
<bekks> Guest12016: What does "protected by root" mean in terms of "ssh session"?
<Guest12016> the files which are located in /home are having root permission
<Guest12016> i have to see those files
<Guest12016> chown is not working
<odra> theadmin: Do you know any desktops that don't use much space?
<orlando__> I'm really hoping someone will tell me things to do !
<orlando__> My system is xubuntu, I installed PCSX, I can run the application but when I  want to select a bios, there aren't any choice of bios (I don't know if you inderstand). I re installed PCSX and now I can't even find the file where I have to put the bios (.bin) so I have 2 questions: is there a way to find something on xubuntu (a sort of general research) ? And what can I do to make work PCSX ? Has someone had to make something more a
<orlando__> <orlando__> fter the installation to make it work ? My computer is a Eee pc 1015cx
<bekks> Guest12016: Define "not working" please.
<odra> theadmin: I don't like unity because it uses a strip on the left(the launcher) and one on the top.
<theadmin> odra: Eh, full DEs? Not really. Stand-alone window managers like awesome? i3 is pretty neat.
<theadmin> odra: You may like Xfce, it's a more customizable "classic" desktop
<odra> theadmin: I tried gnome too, but that one uses twice as much vertical space :/
<Guest12016> can anybody tell me the good tool to analyze the audio steganography
<Guest12016> ?
<trism> odra: unfortunately I think there is still a bug around where awesome won't show up in lightdm because it has NoDisplay=true in /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop
<trism> odra: if you set it to false or remove that line it should be okay
<odra> trism: I see, thanks :D
<Guest12016> is there anybody to answer my querys
<MonkeyDust> !patience | Guest12016
<ubottu> Guest12016: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest12016> can anybody tell me to analyze frequency of a stegano audio
<ixio> i want to make a DD image of a LV volume. Do I do this by lvcreate --size 1G --snapshot --name /root/03march /dev/mapper/system_vg-root_lv && dd if=/root/03march of=/backup2/usb/lvbackup.img  ? is that right ?
<Guest12016> good tool
<Guest17507> Can I ask questions about xubuntu/hdds in general/partitioning here?
<xangua> orlando__: you do understand you can not be provided with a bios file from the sotware developers or here right¿ you are on your own;  you don't even need to use a bios to emulate games
<orlando__> How can I do without bios to emulate games ?
<Diff55> You can't
<Diff55> Or you need an emulator that doesn't use bios
<Diff55> Most do
<orlando__> I don't understant
<orlando__> understand*
<theadmin> orlando__: You must have a BIOS to emulate the PS
<Diff55> I believe XEBRA emulator can emulate the PS without a BIOS file
<orlando__> Ok, I have the bios ! (the files .bin)
<Diff55> ._.
<orlando__> (and it's not illegal, I have the games)
<xangua> orlando__: configuration menu>plugins
<skittishtrigger> ok, (with ufw disable) I am getting a port (25565) closed issue. (Tried single port forwarding, range, dmz) nothing works (except regular 80, 21 etc. ports) when seting up through router. disconnected router and ran server through modem bridged to obtain public ip address with no port restrictions. still says port is closed. any ideas?
<Diff55> I tried to resize a partition that has Windows XP and now I can't mount it and I can't boot up completely from it, either. Is there an easy way to fix it? Or does anything that could point me in the right direction?
<Diff55> does anyone have anything that*
<orlando__> when I run PCSX, then configuration, there is "plugins and bios", I click and then it proposes me BIOS, but I can't chose any file (bios)
<Capprentice> Hi ! what is the best way to get KDE desktop on Ubuntu without breaking anyhing ? I dont want any KDE games. I would like to omit them from selection.
<Guest12016> how to save and close vi editor
<Guest12016> option
<theadmin> Guest12016: :qa!
<skittishtrigger> diff read here. something about mbr i think. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<theadmin> Capprentice: sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install kubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> Capprentice: That will give you the basic working desktop.
<Diff55> Thank you skittishtrigger
<skittishtrigger> ok, (with ufw disable) I am getting a port (25565) closed issue. (Tried single port forwarding, range, dmz) nothing works (except regular 80, 21 etc. ports) when seting up through router. disconnected router and ran server through modem bridged to obtain public ip address with no port restrictions. still says port is closed. any ideas?
<skittishtrigger> oops, sorry bout reask. lol
<Capprentice> theadmin, thanks..I will google a bit on "--no-install..." :)
<theadmin> Capprentice: Eh, read the manual page on apt-get
<ixio> i want to make a DD image of a LV volume. Do I do this by lvcreate --size 1G --snapshot --name /root/03march /dev/mapper/system_vg-root_lv && dd if=/root/03march of=/backup2/usb/lvbackup.img  ? is that right ?
<n-iCe> hello, how can I disable the unity effects?
<n-iCe> hello, how can I disable the unity effects?
<ixio> Guest12016: press escape, : , wq , press return
<Guest12016> thanks
<theadmin> Guest12016: Warning, :wq will save changes!
<Guest12016> best tool for audio steganography
<theadmin> Guest12016: If you don't want to save, use :q
<ixio> it would be :q!
<Pinkamena_D> Hello there, I seem to have my wireless network adapter always stuck on connecting to a single access point, 'attwifi' when I resume from sleep.
<orlando__> When I run pcsx from the terminal, then i choose ISO (not BIOS), and then I chose my game (.bin), at the moment I click on it the application gets closed and on the terminal it is written: RGB & YUV not found. Quitting. I don't know what to do  !!!!
<Pinkamena_D> This AP is not around and does not even have a profile in th enetwork manager
<Pinkamena_D> Pretty much, it does not autoconnect to the wifi networks that actually exist by default, though it will if i leave it for a while and it fails many times connecting to attwifi
<Pinkamena_D> how can I remove this profile?
<jyg> Hello, I'm trying to make a bootable usb stick with the Startup Disk Creator.  I choose an ISO but it does not show up within the "Source disc image" list.  NEver had this happen before.  I'm using a Mint iso.  (I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 to do this, but not sure I should be asking here or on the mint chanel)
<skittishtrigger> you check the md5 of you iso to make sure it wasnt corrupted?
<jyg> no, i did not
<skittishtrigger> most downloads provide a md5 checksum, might want to compare them fist
<theInspector> Hello all! I have a quick question. It might be answered somewhere else, but I couldn't find it anywhere. How can I bind a key to only that one application? Example: If I set Mumble's push to talk key as 'F1' and then open up Chrome, 'F1' will open up Chrome's Help page.
<jyg> ok... though how would the utility be aware of any such problems?
<skittishtrigger> can anyone point me to the right channel to ask ubuntu port questions?
<jyg> there's no error msg
<skittishtrigger> if file contents dont match what an iso should provide it might
<jyg> 'file' believes its an ISO 9660 CD-ROM...
<skittishtrigger> file only believes it because that is what is named. I can rename a .jpg to .iso and it'll think the same
<jyg> no, file does not go by name
<theadmin> skittishtrigger: That is not true.
<jyg> file goes by magic#
<jyg> Windows goes by name :)
<skittishtrigger> maybe thats only windows systems then
<skittishtrigger> what you said. lol. still could be corrupted though
<theadmin> skittishtrigger: The "file" utility uses the actual content of the file (the first few bytes, to be precise, the so called "magic") to know what the type is.
<orlando_> when I run PCSX, then configuration, there is "plugins and bios", I click and then it proposes me BIOS, but I can't chose any file (bios)
<skittishtrigger> I had same issue and redownloaded and it worked fine
<skittishtrigger> can anyone point me to the right channel to ask ubuntu port questions?
<anduboSS> sunt romani aici?
<theadmin> orlando__: Ask their support, this has pretty much nothing to do with Ubuntu
<theadmin> !ro | anduboSS
<ubottu> anduboSS: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<anduboSS> am o dilema
<Voyage> how to install truecrypt?
<anduboSS> am inceput sa invat programare in windows 8 .am invatat vtreo 2 limbi de progr.
<Voyage> dont see it in package manager
<theadmin> Voyage: Download from their website and run the installer, there is no official package in the Ubuntu repositories
<anduboSS> dar mai multi prieteni mau sfatuit sa invat programare in Linux
<Voyage> theadmin,  did that. while i run it. it says, error while loading shared libraries. libgtk..... cannot open share object file: no such file or dir
<skittishtrigger> if ufw is disabled in ubuntu, is there anything else that would return a blocked port?
<anduboSS> cica e mai bine
<theadmin> Voyage: Err. Did you download the right version? You might be trying to use a 32-bit version on a 64-bit Ubuntu install.
<jyg> btw md5 checksum checks out
<kingplusplus> please how do i create a backup for my ubuntu or even custom live because i do not want to re-install softwares after formating it cos a lot sees i pay by bandwidth
<anduboSS> pina la urma care e cea mai buna solutie?
<Voyage> theadmin,  no. I selected 64. and my version is 64
<bekks> !en | anduboSS
<ubottu> anduboSS: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<theadmin> Voyage: Well that is an oddity, it worked just fine here
<Voyage> theadmin,  I am using kubuntu lts
<theadmin> Voyage: Ahh, that might be the problem, TrueCrypt is a GTK app and you may need GTK libraries
<skittishtrigger> wierd, out of my leauge. I just created a 12.04 server startup and it worked using creater. you installing to a usb?
<jyg> ok so the file is named corerctly, the checksum is fine.  The ISO is good.  But Startup Disk Creator will not include it...
<skittishtrigger> league^
<Voyage> theadmin,  how do I get those?
<theadmin> Voyage: Well, see the exact name of the library it fails to load and then sudo apt-get install libgtk-blahblah
<Guest12016> in a ssh session my information is stored in /home/flag1 but they said that any temparary work can be done in /tmp so i wrote the c file with syste("cat /home/flag1") but when running it is telling permission denined
<Guest12016> how to solve can anybody tell me
<theadmin> Voyage: According to ldd here, you want: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<bekks> Guest12016: Then check permissions of that file.
<Voyage> theadmin,  k. trying
<Guest12016> ls is not working
<Guest12016> to check the permissions
<jjavaholic> I suspect that my ubuntu machine is not booting cause it is having problems starting some services but I don't know which ones is there an easy way to disable most of the services so I sort this?
<Voyage> Guest12016,  use ls -la
<bekks> Guest12016: Define "not working".
<Guest12016> ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<theadmin> jjavaholic: Start in recovery mode, hold Shift while booting and then choose recovery
<bekks> Guest12016: whats the command you are running?
<Guest12016> so tell me how to see that file
<tozen> Guest12016: what u've tried to do??
<jjavaholic>  * starting                   [OK] with no service named
<jjavaholic> and it kinda just hangs there
<tozen> Guest12016: ??
<jjavaholic> then what?
<jjavaholic> theadmin: then what?
<jyg> ah, ran usb-reator-gtk from the cmdline and it complained: Short read on old image"
<Voyage> theadmin,  it worked
<Guest12016> challenge1:x:1002:1002::/home/challenge1:/bin/bash flag1:x:1003:1003::/home/flag1:/bin/bash <bekks>
<theadmin> jjavaholic: Uh, well, that will disable "most services", so just drop to root shell from there and remove whatever is troubling you
<theadmin> Voyage: Yay
<Guest12016> challenge1:x:1002:1002::/home/challenge1:/bin/bash flag1:x:1003:1003::/home/flag1:/bin/bash the challenge1 has to see the file in flag1 in a ssh session how to see
<jjavaholic> I don't know how to do the removing of whatever is troubling or find out which service is troubling me
<bekks> Guest12016: What does that line of /etc/passwd has to do with "ls -la /home/flag1"?
<bekks> Guest12016: Run "ls -la /home/flag1" and use a pastebin to show us the output.
<Guest12016> when i hit the command ls: cannot open directory /home/flag1: Permission denied
<kingplusplus> please how do i create a backup for my ubuntu or even custom live because i do not want to re-install softwares after formating it cos a lot sees i pay by bandwidth
<bekks> Guest12016: Pastebin the output of: "ls -lha /home/flag1".
<bekks> Guest12016: And obviously /home/flag1 is a directory, not a file.
<Guest12016> ls: cannot open directory /home/flag1: Permission denied
<bekks> Guest12016: So pastebin "ls -la /home".
<bekks> !pastebin | Guest12016
<ubottu> Guest12016: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest12016> ls: cannot open directory /home: Permission denied
<jjavaholic> which folder are services kept?
<bekks> Guest12016: So pastebin "ls -ld /home".
<Guest12016> actually iam in challenge1 user in a ssh session
<Guest12016> but i have assined to see the file in flag1 user
<Guest12016> for that they  given a file in my dir
<bekks> Guest12016: What does that mean? "but i have assined to see the file in flag1 user"
<Guest12016> that contain the c file which is having the line cat ~/flag1
<bekks> Guest12016: Can you please rephrase and write a full sentence?
<Guest12016> i have to find the flag1 in which is located in flag1 user
<bekks> Guest12016: And can you finally pastebin "ls -ld /home"?
<Guest12016> iam participating in a contest
<bekks> Guest12016: And you are seeking help in here?
<Guest12016> in that i have to find the flag1 which is located in /home/flag1/flag1
<Guest12016> but iam in /home/challenge1
<Guest12016> he closed all the doors
<Guest12016> bro for the "ls -ld /home"  drwx--x--t 22 root root 4096 Mar  1 10:47 /home
<bekks> Guest12016: Well, this is not the channel for seeking contest cheating help. Do you have an actual ubuntu support issue?
<Guest12016> ya i have one issue some times my system is going to rebooting the system
<Guest12016> with a message critical power
<Guest12016> what it means why it is shutdowning always like that
<jjavaholic> when I try and run fsck I get a possibly non existent device error
<bekks> !details | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kingplusplus> please how do i backup whole ubuntu
<jjavaholic> in recovery mode
<bekks> !bakup | kingplusplus
<bekks> !backup | kingplusplus
<ubottu> kingplusplus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> jjavaholic: Please provide the missing information.
<jjavaholic> when I try and run fsck I get a possibly non existent device error whilst in recovery mode is this to be expected?
<geirha> kingplusplus: In your case, maybe !cloning is what you're after
<kingplusplus> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<kingplusplus> !Universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<geirha> kingplusplus: you can /msg ubottu !things
<kingplusplus> ok
<NERD420Elite> would anybody know what happened to blackbuntu? why did it die so fast?
<bekks> NERD420Elite: We dont know. It wasnt an official derivative.
<NERD420Elite> it was such a great operating system though :P
<NERD420Elite> loved the fact that I didn't have to resort to the new ubuntu desktop as opposed to Ubuntu Maverick (which I really liked) but is now discontinued :(
<Walex2> ubuntu13: did you get the signature right?
<mfen> ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to keep google chrome in just one icon in the icon bar
<mfen> it has something to do with a mismatch of the app title with the title specified when i have tabs open, i think. they aren't the same string, so unity thinks they are two different apps, so it either doesn't open chrome or it puts it in a separate button
<mfen> i've tried unlocking and locking and launching it diretly from the unity button and other things.. even rebooting .. i just want to purge unity's bad config and start over. how do i do that?
<ubuntu13> Walex2, No man, was busy  feeding myself and the cats. just returned. Now reading the forums... Will try rebuilding the cache first, before trying deleting the trusted.gpg key
<mfen> it keeps putting the title of the button as the title of a tab which isn't even open
<mfen> it was open at one point and now, not.
<mfen> can't find this string anywhere under .gconf or .config
<Walex2> ubuntu13: but the cache is just the cache of the packages, not of the signatures.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: also I have 12.04 here and I did all the commands I suggested to you and it all worked; that key was deleted and then reappeared and 'apt-get update' just worked.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: an alternative could be to "export" the '/etc/apt/trusted.gpg' keyring and reload it, if it is a bit damaged that should fix it.
<mfen> i'm on 13.10.
<ubuntu13> Walex2,  What's the command to export ?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: something like: gpg2 --no-default-keyring --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --export /root/trusted.export (I'll check)
<tenspeed705> clear
<squeakytoy> Can I ask a very newbie question? I know this is childish, but my knowledge is limited. If I were to do apt-get *app* what version would I get? and what happens if i did the same command again?
<Walex2> squeakytoy: you can try that out :-)
<squeakytoy> I rather not. Since I am very unfamiliar with Linux package managers, I am worried that its super easy to install things, but how does versioning work?
<kostkon> squeakytoy, use the software centre
<squeakytoy> and that is?
<MFen> seriously this is making me insane, someone help
<Walex2> squeakytoy: it is really quite safe to do that.
<MFen> i just tried unity --reset-icons and that didn't fix it either. as soon as i installed chrome it id it again
<MFen> started* chrome
<tkeith_> How does Upstart stop a job when I do "service <myjob> stop"? It definitely seems to be doing something other than just killing it, since child process stop too (they don't when I just kill the first one). But what exactly is it doing?
<Walex2> MFen: "it"?
<Walex2> tkeith_: that's a complicated subject...
<MFen> Walex2 i've been asking about google chrome making two icons in the dash
<MFen> i click one, it opens the other
<MFen> it's not just irritating.. i use hyperkey+number to go to applications. it's my workflow. when it doesn't work i go crazy
<Walex2> tkeith_: recent versions of 'upstart' try to figure out the process group tree and try to stop the whole lot.
<MFen> you might say "well just lock the other one in the dash instead", but the other one does not actually open the application
<Walex2> ubuntu13: I am having a small issue that even with '--no-default-keyring' the command dumps also a lot of other stuff...
<MFen> you click it, it glows for a while, nothing happens
<MFen> so one button opens chrome, but when chrome opens, i get a second button, with a different title (and that title is completely unrelated to anything that is actually going on in chrome, it's just the name of a random tab that's been gone for about 25 restarts of chrome at this point)
<Walex2> MFen: I am not familiar with the dash...
 * Walex2 uses Kubuntu really
<linuxuz3r> anyone have steam installed
<MFen> is anyone familiar enough with the dash to take on this difficult question?
<linuxuz3r> whats a good game to play
<linuxuz3r> gta 4 tlad is hard to beat
<MFen> libreoffice used to do this to me, too. i have no idea what i did to fix that
<llutz> tkeith_: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#kill-signal
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Should I try deleting the keys from the gui?
<tkeith_> Walex2: Ok, so there's no simple kill-like command I can use to replicate its behavior?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: we have already deleted the perhaps faulty key...
<Walex2> ubuntu13: but then it seemed for you impossible to reload it.
<OerHeks> Walex2, his issues are caused by setting a rootpassword.
<Susning2> Hi. Any example on application that lets me create two different partitions on a disk that already contains data. I want to keep the existing data on one of the partitions. I would appriciate if there is a GUI alternative.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: BTW your '/etc/apt/trusted.gpg'  will only contain public keys of public repos most likely, why don't you put it up somewhere I can download it.
<Walex2> OerHeks: 'ubuntu13''s? What has a 'root' password got to do with repo keys? I have set a 'root' password, and still use 'sudo' and it all works.
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Sure. In the mean time I'm reading this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Quantal) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,Fix released]
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Mr. Bot is wrong. Apparently this is still bugging a lot of people...
<Walex2> ubuntu13: according to that bug report you need to clear '/var/lib/lists/', not '/var/cache/apt/'
<Walex2> ubuntu13: according to that bug report you need to clear '/var/lib/apt/lists/', not '/var/cache/apt/'
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Hmmm. So try that?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: that's a totally safe operataion, just do 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*'
<Walex2> ubuntu13: because unlike the package cache, the list database contains signed material of course.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: or you can just do 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*'
<Walex2> ubuntu13: or you can just do 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release.gpg' even more precisely
<Walex2> Susning2: thanks for letting has know what you would appreciate :-)
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Removed the *Release.gpg. Now update?
<Walex2> Susning2: perhaps you would want to clarify your question, describing the current situation as "disk that already contains data" is a bit vague
<Walex2> ubuntu13: yes, that would be good
<Susning2> Walex2 : :) Of course. Ext3 drive, i want to split it in two. One 200gb part, and the rest, about 800gb as another part. During the process I want to keep all the data on the 800gb partition.
<Walex2> Susning2: splitting partitions etc. is not something I recommend, and I dearly hope tha tyou have backups, but what you want is 'gparted'.
<Walex2> Susning2: even better, don't do it from the live system, use a PartitionMagic liveCD
<Susning2> Walex2: I have backups, several.
<Walex2> Susning2: then it is safer and much faster to just repartition and reload from backup.
<Susning2> ok.
<Susning2> thanks. i'll do so.
<Walex2> Susning2: much faster in most cases.
<Susning2> thanks
<ubuntu13> Walex2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7029522/
<Walex2> Susning2: because it will also defreagment the data very well, and 'ext3' becomes a lot slower with time.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: your '/etc/apt/sources.list' is wrong, because Sacuy is not archived yet.
<majod> can someone explain me the difference between /opt/ and /usr/bin ? i dont get it
<Walex2> ubuntu13: just use a better 'sources.list'
<Walex2> ubuntu13: that "404  Not Found" seems pretty definitive to me :-)
<ubuntu13> Walex2, No idea whatsoever about those... :(
<Walex2> ubuntu13: did you upgrade from a very old release?
<ubuntu13> Walex2, It's the first time I'm getting this
<Diablo3> Flash works on Xubuntu XFCE?
<SonikkuAmerica> Walex2, ubuntu13: Isn't it archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Walex2> SonikkuAmerica: it does not matter, it is not the right place.
<marcolino> majod, /usr/bin has your binaries, you can check using the ls command, while /opt/ was/is used for third party packages or software that is updated by you and not apt
<ubuntu13> SonikkuAmerica, I'm just returning what the Terminal displayed
<Diablo3> How to make flash work in xubuntu xfce?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: edit '/etc/apt/sources.list' to make sure it looks like the one at the end of http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Packages_and_Repositories
<majod> marcolino: oh i get it. because only libre office, sublime and spotify are in /opt/ so its because i installed them from .deb manually and not by apt-get ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Walex2, ubuntu13: Actually, no, wait: It's supposed to be archive.canonical.com/dists/$CODENAME/Release* or archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/$CODENAME/Release*
<marcolino> majod, I find it weird you asking about /opt/ and /usr/bin instead of /opt/ and /usr/local/ (if I am not mistaken)
<Walex2> ubuntu13: replace "gb.archive" with your country code.
<majod> marcolino: hmm i dont know whats supposed to be /usr/local
<Walex2> SonikkuAmerica: yes, that;s a good point, but given that the Wiki has the official 'sources.list' he might as well copy that.
<marcolino> majod, not always since you've installed it from .deb it should be picked up by apt, my only question does it make a difference
<ubuntu13> Walex2, I'm using the main server and not the country server since it was very slow
<majod> marcolino: id like to see some logic on how my applications are installed....on windows i know that i find it in program files for example...here its a surprise
<Walex2> ubuntu13: then  use 'gb.archive', so copy the text in that page exactly.
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Copy what from what page into what?
<Walex2> ubuntu13: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Packages_and_Repositories
<rww> ubottu: fhs | majod
<ubottu> majod: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Walex2> ubottu sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Walex2> ubuntu13: even more official: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<Walex2> ubuntu13: in the former page it is the "Here is a sample sources.list"
<majod> rww: thanks...i missed that "package manager" part
<marcolino> majod, I would advise you to check online for the the linux directory structure and what, why and when /opt/ is used, that will be of more help to you
<xpistos> Can anyone good with regex help me to append "podcast" to the end of my file names? I found my text using [:digit:]{3}$*   but I can't add to the end?
<marcolino> quick question, which is more secure streaming music via http using mpd or would it be better to get a php web package?
<FuuqUmiist> what is a good calculator that shows the calculations and results history on a tape, and has unit conversion?
<ImDave> how can i force format a HD using commamdline?  is there a help page about this?
<Pessimist> ImDave, if you're a newbie (which looks like) use a gui tool like gparted. There are tons of tutorial on using it like this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-resize-partitions-with-the-ubuntu-or-gparted-live-cd
<OerHeks> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubuntu13> Walex2, The  Sources.list don't appear defective. Would you mind checking it and offer some suggestions please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7029683/
<Flatline7> 15:48:31     |    freenode
<Joshie5482> Hello
<path0gen> Is there anybody in there
<path0gen> Just nod if you can hear me
<ubuntu13> path0gen, whazzup?
<ethang> Hey guys.  My mouse has stopped working partially.  Multiple mice and two computers confirm that all the mouse buttons are working but KDE recognizes no mouse movement except with touchpad
<MonkeyDust> ethang  wireless mouse?
<ImDave> <Pessimist>  i have tried this ans it wont work   i need to ise command line and force it.   it has been a while since i have done it is all
<ethang> MonkeyDust: yes
<Pessimist> ImDave, use fdisk/gdisk then
<MonkeyDust> ethang  have you tried with normal mouse?
<ethang> but a wired one had the same problem
<MonkeyDust> a normal mouse*
<ethang> optical wired mouse
<ethang> Hey guys.  My mouse has stopped working partially.  Multiple mice and two computers confirm that all the mouse buttons are working but KDE recognizes no mouse movement except with touchpad
<Pessimist> ethang, dmesg output?
<ethang> brb
<ubuntu13> Walex2, Replaceed "canonical" with ubuntu in sources.list and now getting the error: "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'partner/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
<Tobias92> Okay, so I got myself in a pickle here. I'm operating a server that has, for reasons unclear to me, entered some sort of kernel panic. I have no physical access to the machine right now, but I can start minicom and view serial output from a neighbouring server. On minicom, I can see intermittant output from the kernel giving me some sort of stacktrace. It does not appear to respond to sending a break + sysrq code. Does anybody have a suggestion
<Tobias92> as to how I could go about fixing this, short from rebooting the machine manually?
<ethang> <Pessimist> Where can I dind the pertinent information?
<FCGreg> Tobias92: That's scary. I don't have a good suggestion besides what you've tried.
<Pessimist> ethang, paste the whole output so that whole channel could help you
<Umeaboy> Is the 13.10 Ubuntu search function  supposed to be non-working?
<Umeaboy> Mine IS.
<Umeaboy> Even thou I know thjat some programs are installed I can't get any search hits.
<ubuntu13> Walex2, It's late. See you tomorrow...
<Umeaboy> They DO show up in Programcentral thou.
<FCGreg> Tobias92: You definitely sound like you're at the reboot stage at this point
<Pessimist> Umeaboy, what's your ubuntu version?
<Tobias92> FCGreg, that's a bummer, because I'll only be able to reach the machine tomorrow afternoon.
<Umeaboy> 13.10 as I wrote.
<JasonBored> question for those running Ubuntu on a Mac. I tried installing once, and had some issues.. had to reformat my drive. Now, it seems that the culprit is Filevault encryption. In order to install reFit, one can't have Filevault encryption on, correct? Any help would be appreciated.
<squeakytoy> hah, i am using a digitalocean VPS, only 512MB RAM. I installed MySQL via apt-get, got it running, but after a restart, mysql is failing due to not having any memory.
<FCGreg> Tobias92: Yeah I'm sorry. Based on what you're saying then your out of options with a semi-dead machine and kernel panics spewing out
<Tobias92> FCGreg, that's okay, I guess I'll just have to wait
<Pessimist> Umeaboy, try writing in terminal: sudo updatedb and try searching again. What happens? What's the output of the command?
<OerHeks> JasonBored, that would be correct if i recall, i have a look in the mactel pages
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<JasonBored> Thanks OerHeks - I'll look at that
<FCGreg> Tobias92: I assume you don't have some other kind of port access that can give you a terminal? Are any ports responding from the outside?
<fommil> hi all, I am keen to install linux on my iMac but I am confused by the boot loaders. Does anybody have any recent experience with the REFIND tool? The ubuntu docs are now quite old and use the deprecated REFIT tool.
<gordonjcp> fommil: functionally there's pretty much no difference between refit and refind
<ethang> http://pastebin.com/3EMsYL1P
<gordonjcp> fommil: both will work, refind is better
<squeakytoy> hitsujiTMO, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8183146/temp/freem.png <-- you see anything fun? :<
<Umeaboy> Pessimist: I do that from time to time, but this time no error.
<Umeaboy> But still the problem exist.
<Tobias92> FCGreg, no TCP/IP ports open that I can detect. I guess it's locked down.
<Umeaboy> Had to use tty2.
<fommil> gordonjcp: there seems to be quite a lot of difference actually... syncing of tables, blessing, etc, it's all changed
<gordonjcp> fommil: ultimately you just download and run it
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: thats quite a lot of memory to be using on a basic install. what services are running?
<squeakytoy> hitsujiTMO, by default, mysql wants 128mb, but it looks like I only have 70 with the server on
<squeakytoy> hitsujiTMO, uhm, not sure how to find that list. will google.
<fommil> gordonjcp: it hasn't worked for me. It didn't work at all until I used a dedicated ESP partition, and now I get "unrecognised file system" when I select the EFI linux option.
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: actually, you have 190mb free with the server on
<squeakytoy> uhm, how?
<Umeaboy> I'll see if I can reproduce this issue in Gnome.
<squeakytoy> it says 78-79 no?
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: you look at the +/- buffers/cache to see the actual used memorty
<ekh> hello. anyone is familiar with a script that logs the temperature of the cpu and gpu every x seconds/minutes?
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: what exactly have you installed on the server? did you install an xserver?
<squeakytoy> hitsujiTMO, i am very new to vps. I have a VPS ubuntu+desktop
<squeakytoy> hitsujiTMO, can i aska  question you might know. I just did a service --status-all and saw that mysql was in that list.. does that mean that mysql is running?
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: well, there is your problem. you're running a desktop OS on a server that has only 512mb ram
<squeakytoy> :<
<squeakytoy> sounds stupid when you put it like that :<
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: + means its running, - means its not, ? means doesn't know
<squeakytoy> ah ok
<ethang> <squeakytoy> don't be so hard on yourself
<Joshie5482> Hi
<ethang> hi
<hitsujiTMO> squeakytoy: if you're running ubuntu(with unity) you really need a minimum of 1gb ram.  but, for a webserver, you shouldn't be running any desktop environment at all
<ethang> Hey guys.  My mouse has stopped working partially.  Multiple mice and two computers confirm that all the mouse buttons are working but KDE recognizes no mouse movement except with touchpad
<ethang> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/3EMsYL1P
<Joshie5482> #bjchat
<squeakytoy> ok, thanks all
<funkster> I'm going to create a ssh tunnel from my web server to home server, is there a way i can disable shell access and only allow ssh tunnel to be called, would i change to /bin/noshell or?
<zalun> what is the best Mac laptop to install Ubuntu on it
<zalun> also - what is the best solution for dual boot
<zalun> Parallel?
<hitsujiTMO> zalun: one that works for you
<zalun> cost is no issue - company pays
<hitsujiTMO> !best | zalun
<ubottu> zalun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<jatt> is there a way to pin a package so it cannot be deleted by sudo apt-get --purge remove?
<hitsujiTMO> jatt: no
<jatt> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks
<zalun> hitsujiTMO: got the idea - let's say I'm using Sony Vaio now which isn't the easiest thing to run Linux on
<zalun> but I do have MacBook Air for better compatibility
<jjavaholic> How can I best reinstall ubuntu 13.10 without losing previous home files?
<gordonjcp> jjavaholic: is /home on a separate partition?
<jjavaholic> nope
<zalun> and I need want 13" Mac laptop. will Ubuntu work smoothly on MBA and MBPro?
<gordonjcp> jjavaholic: you'll need to back up /home onto something then
<gordonjcp> jjavaholic: and you'll remember to make that a separate partition next time, won't you?
<hitsujiTMO> zalun: a mac will typically always be harder to get up and running than a normal pc, but, not impossible. You should choose hardware that suits you.
<fommil> zalun: I'm really struggling to get any kind of Linux installed on an iMac
<zalun> also - I have no experience on using dual boot on Macs
<jjavaholic> I have done it before with other distros
<fommil> zalun: their booter is completely different. No BIOS
<zalun> what about Parallel?
<zalun> this is virtual
<gordonjcp> I didn't really find it difficult to install on my macbook atall
<gordonjcp> *at all
<zalun> machine
<gordonjcp> I didn't do anything particularly special
<zalun> gordonjcp: what kind?
<zalun> cool
<gordonjcp> zalun: 3,1
<zalun> are you using any additional software? virtualization?
<fommil> gordonjcp: should there be any difference between debian and ubuntu when it comes to installing on an iMac? Because I have epically failed to get the booter to work with debian
<gordonjcp> zalun: just refind
<jjavaholic> I have done the equivolent of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation before but the 13.10 doesn't make much sense to me
<gordonjcp> fommil: shouldn't be
<hitsujiTMO> zalun: theres actually a seperate iso for macs these days: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<gordonjcp> I haven't tried the new iso
<fommil> gordonjcp: what boot system were you using? I've heard of refit, refind, efibootmgr, BIOS grub and blessed.
<hitsujiTMO> zalun: this is for handling the mac efi specific issues
<zalun> yes - I took a look, but it's always good to know if something isn;t supported
<gordonjcp> fommil: refind
<fommil> gordonjcp: you installed it and it "just worked"?
<gordonjcp> fommil: pretty much
<batw0lf> Ye
<gordonjcp> fommil: some cocking around with wifi drivers required, iirc
<fommil> gordonjcp: what linux did you install and what did you have to do after to get it to boot into the linux?
<gordonjcp> fommil: Ubuntu 12.04
<fommil> gordonjcp: and what filesystems did you select?
<gordonjcp> I installed it, booted OSX, ran refind
<gordonjcp> fommil: ext4
<gordonjcp> fommil: it's a perfectly normal install of Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> the only thing you need to do is boot OSX and install refind
<fommil> gordonjcp: is that ext4 for everything? LVM?
<zalun> brilliant - with Linux I will mostly use it for coding, other stuff like multimedia, etc. will stay on OSX side
<gordonjcp> zalun: are you using OSX for media stuff?
<fommil> gordonjcp: I have /boot as ext2 and /, /home as ext4 on an LVM. Is yours like that?
<fommil> gordonjcp: or do you not use LVM?
<gordonjcp> I don't have separate /boot or /home on my laptop
<gordonjcp> I don't really see the point of LVM on it
<fommil> gordonjcp: ok, I think I'll give debian one more go without LVM and use ext4 / and /home
<zalun> osx, well - I'm now using raspBMC, but I do use MIDI and some other stuff, no time to tinker with drivers for some external music cards etc.
<zalun> I'm also using osx for presentations ... and that would be anything
<adamcunnington> Evening all. I just installed the restricted package and it warned me that 2 libcodec things weren't compatible and should be removed but it wasn't clear whether i needed to remove these or whether the installation would do that. Anyone know?
<zalun> I prefer tiling window managers
<zalun> if these would properly work on a Mac I'd probably use it for work as well
<jjavaholic> what does LVM do?
<dgarstang> Is there a Ubuntu tool for creating a simple chroot environment? Redhat has jailkit
<gordonjcp> zalun: I didn't like tiling WMs in the 80s and I don't like them now
<zalun> :)
<zalun> i3wm rulez for me
<zalun> but I haven't used tiling in 0s
<zalun> 80s
<zalun> well, I actually used computers (8bit aside) since '91
<fommil> jjavaholic: easily resize/merge partitions etc
<dgarstang> Is there a Ubuntu tool for creating a simple chroot environment? Redhat has jailkit
<zalun> so - I will simply get a MacBookPro or Air and it should work using no additional commercial software?
<adamcunnington> is it normal to edit sources.list?
<adamcunnington> as suggested here; https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang: debootstrap ?
<jjavaholic> fommil:I have always found standard partitioning to be easy enough
<jennie> any solution for this  ? I am facing same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998543
<zalun> I still do think parallel would be better as there is no need to reboot to osx and back
<zalun> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/install_ubuntu_linux_within_parallels_desktop_on_mac/
<fommil> jjavaholic: even if you need to resize?
<fommil> jjavaholic: with data in the partitions?
<dgarstang> hitsujiTMO: That installs an entire OS. I just need a jailed environment for installing packags for a build process
<splanell> can anyone here help with a bluetooth "connectivity" issue is Kubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang: it installs a minimal environment, not an entire OS. what packages do you need to install?
<jjavaholic> by easily you mean on the fly?
<adamcunnington> How can I open sources.list in write-mode? It's read only and I need to add a source (spotify)
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: That is one way - better practice is to put the "fetches" in /etc/apt/sources.d/ directory.
<fommil> jjavaholic: say I have 800G /home and I want to break it up and create a new 50GB for a new OS. can I do that now with ext4?
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang: infact, a build env is a fairly standard usecase for debootstrap
<basz> why can i (non root) do ' bindfs -n data/mount_root/ data/mount_target/' but not umount data/mount_target/ ? Or how would i umount as non-root?
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: sorry this is my second day on linux
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: Would I be putting a file into etc/apt/sources.d/ ?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: do so as -> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitsujiTMO> dgarstang: you can also tweak the debootstrap scripts/create your own if necessary
<dgarstang> hitsujiTMO: I don't know. those packages will change over time
<jjavaholic> fommil:by easily you mean on the fly in a software disk imagey type of way?
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: great thanks, what is gksudo?
<fommil> jjavaholic: I mean resize the partition, don't corrupt and data on the disc, no need to reboot
<dgarstang> hitsujiTMO: I might just use jailkit
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: when you meant put the 'fetches' in aetc/apt/sources.list.d/, do you mean create a file like spotify.list and just put the source in there?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: coorect my miss though to be /etc/apt/sources.list.d // gksudo is the graphical equivilent to "sudo" to gain the elevated priviledges to edit system files.
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: oh ok
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: but can i create spotify.list and put that inside sources.list.d/ ?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: Best practice is 3rd party software sources in that 3rd party directory ( hey, less chance on corrupting that main sources file).
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: yea that makes sense but i just need to clarify my understanding of what i need to do. Would i just create a file called spotify.list with the fetch line in there?
<splanell> test
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: Yeah, for instance google-chrome ->  /etc/apt/sources.list.d -> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  176 Dec 22 10:34 google-chrome.list TBC.
<jjavaholic> how does lvm work?
<squeakytoy> thanks all for the helpz
<yeats> !lvm | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<yeats> jjavaholic: did you have a specific question about it?
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: wow i'm a bit new! Don't understand that just yet but i've just added deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free to spotify.list - look ok?
<sinjax> hi :) I'm having a problem installing libsdl-dev... I try aptitude install libsdl-dev and i get the following error:  http://pastebin.com/W7t5fC0f
<sinjax> This look familiar to anyone?
<kostkon> adamcunnington, there is a gui for that, it's called software sources or software updates, search for it in the dash, open it then click on the other software tab, then add
<_2_> Hi x
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: pastebin that file and I will look at it.
<yeats> sinjax: is that for teamviewer by chance?
<_2_> who wants to chat?
<yeats> !ot | _2_
<ubottu> _2_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamcunnington> kostkon: gui for what? spotify?
<sinjax> yeats: libsdl? nah its for ...err... the leap motion controller?
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, do not add spotify manually, this guide should work http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10 for 13.10 too
<sinjax> yeats: but i mean, it's a fairly standard library no?
<kostkon> adamcunnington, for adding repositories
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: see kostkon input, ..workie great last long time !
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: ok i will take a look - i've just installed it manually though. should i remove it? how do i do that?
<yeats> sinjax: yeah - I was just asking because I've seen people hit similar errors when trying to install 64-bit teamviewer on ubuntu - don't mind me ;-)
<jjavaholic> how does lvm manage my storage devices?
<_2_> :)
<_2_> (L)
<_2_> :D
<sinjax> I guess it is because something, somewhere, has installed a "batshit crazy"(tm) version of lib-mesa
<sinjax> so now i either have to find a version of libsdl that works with the batshit crazy libmesa
<sinjax> OR
<sinjax> uninstall libmesa and reinstalll...but frankly that looks like it will set the world on fire
<sinjax> so, thoughts? :)
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: it looks like that process is exactly the same as i've done manually
<yeats> sinjax: are you using a PPA or another out-of-band APT repo?
<ethang> Hey guys.  My mouse has stopped working partially.  Multiple mice and two computers confirm that all the mouse buttons are working but KDE recognizes no mouse movement except with touchpad
<sinjax> yeats: I believe i am yes
<adamcunnington> kostkon: there are 2 software sources one is -kde and the other -gtk, which one do i want?
<ethang> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/3EMsYL1P
<yeats> sinjax: then you might need to remove the PPAs and see if that fixes the issue
<sinjax> for...hmm...spotify.... and nvidia's own drivers....etc...th
<sinjax> hmm .... having already got the weird version of libmesa is the damage not done?
<adamcunnington> kostkon: scratch that. think i already have the one installed
<GivenToCode> why does my upstart process keep respawning even when i specify not to respawn and i've modified the normal exit stanza to include the appropriate exit code
<adamcunnington> kostkon: can't seem to find it in my dash though
<kostkon> adamcunnington, search in the dash (by pressing the ubuntu logo, first icon in the launcher starting from the top), not the software centre
<GivenToCode> this is incredibly annoying
<sinjax> yeats: thing is, if i do a:  sudo apt-cache madison libglapi-mesa it would seem the weird ass version of libmesa isn't even available any more
<sinjax> is there a way force install the 9.1.7 version without uninstalling everything else in the world that depends on the current libmesa?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: IF you are confident that you have the sources file set up to "get" spotify, find out for sure with ->sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade // see what results.
<sinjax> like...a way to hotswap the library or something? :D
<yeats> sinjax: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get might help?
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: yea, i've got spotify now
<adamcunnington> kostkon: this is weird, if i type software sources in the dash, nothing comes up, but it shows as downloaded in the software centre
<Bashing-om>  adamcunnington : You do good work !
<sudormrf> hey guys! I was wondering if someone could help me out with something.  I have some files that have a bunch of IP addresses that I would like to block with IP tables.  How can I have IP tables look at those files and automatically add the IPs in the files to the block list?
<kostkon> adamcunnington, search for "software", it might be called software updates
<yeats> kostkon: adamcunnington: software-properties-gtk
<energizer> привет ребята есть кто русскоговорящий
<yeats> !ru | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<adamcunnington> kostkon: fairly sure it's called software sources and nope, only software centre showing up
<energizer> txh)
<kostkon> adamcunnington, then in the software centre, try selecting edit -> software sources from the menu
<yeats> adamcunnington: or type 'software-properties-gtk' in your terminal - either way
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: while read ip; do echo $ip; done < ip_list.txt                             just replace "echo $ip" with whatever to blick that ip with iptables
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: would I need to add something like "iptables -A INPUT -s IP-ADDRESS -j DROP" to that?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: so you could maybe: while read ip; do iptables -A INPUT -s "$ip" -j DROP; done < ip_list.txt
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: thanks.  i will give it a shot.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: will that work with a CIDR block as well?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: I just tested it with one IP address and it worked just fine
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: I think I have my answer
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: sweet.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: if -s accepts a CIDR block then it should work
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/block-whole-ip-range-with-iptables-469432/ it looks like it does :)
<GJPMiningco> I am trying to compile an App that uses TCL and it is telling me it cant find the TCL installation how do i find the Tcl library and header file
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: sweet. should be sorted then
<sudormrf> yep :)
<dgarstang> Is there a way to install ubuntu packages to an alternate root location?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: testing it now.  the list is pretty long, hoping it goes well.
<bekks> dgarstang: Yeah, you can use deboostrap and then install the packages you want to.
<Arw0r> heyo
<tucemiux> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: just one more question.  what would make that text you gave verbose?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: verbose in what way?
<FuuqUmiist> does anyone know of a calculator that includes unit conversions and history tape
<adamcunnington> yeats: kostkon thanks
<kostkon> adamcunnington, did you manage to install it?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: so I can see what it is doing as it is doing it.
<aperture> Hi. I installed ubuntu 12.04 alongside windows 8 without uefi, and then used the repair disc to do bootrec /fixmbr, but when I load windows it still shows startup error
<bekks> FuuqUmiist: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100129194223103/Calculators.html
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: ahh, echo out the command: while read ip; do echo "iptables -A INPUT -s $ip -j DROP"; iptables -A INPUT -s "$ip" -j DROP; done < ip_list.txt
<aperture> Is there something different to do for windows 8 than windows 7 dual boots?
<adamcunnington> how does ubuntu software centre differ from what i can access with apt-get install
<hitsujiTMO> aperson: windows 8 is typically a UEFI setup, windows 7 is typically a BIOS setup
<hitsujiTMO> aperture: ^
<adamcunnington> kostkon: it has been installed the whole time just not accessible from dash for some reason
<adamcunnington> kostkon: using edit - software sources
<kostkon> adamcunnington, no, i meant spotify
<aperture> hitsujiTMO: I've had UEFI disabled from bios before I installed windows 8, and the repair disc does not show the UEFI repair option. How can I fix it if it is UEFI?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: thanks.  perhaps you could take a look at a script that I am using from nixcraft and help me tweak it?  I have the files that I want to use that have this info in them and this script automates what I am trying to do, but it is trying to download block lists, I don't want it to.  if you have a sec, please let me know.
<hitsujiTMO> aperture: repair in what sense?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: can you pastebin the script
<sudormrf> sure.
<aperture> hitsujiTMO: windows 8 when I select it from GRUB says it runs into a startup issue and to use the repair disc
<aperture> hitsujiTMO: I clicked "install alongside windows 8" on the ubuntu installer, and ran the fixmbr for windows, but still this message pops up.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7030134/ I am thinking of commenting out line 12 and line 45 to solve the problem.  will that work?
<hitsujiTMO> aperture: i see. you'd have to ask about that issue in ##windows ... i'm unsure of what the exact cause would be
<aperture> No problem, I'll check there
<aperture> I'd assume it has to deal with ubuntu resizing the windows drive
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: i assume tDB=$ZONEROOT/$c.zone refers to an existing file?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: correct.  the original script downloaded files that were like ro.zone
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: that should be ok to prevent further downloads then
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: but because that site is now pretty much defunct I found the same info elsewhere and dropped the ip addresses into those zone files.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: sweet!  going to try it now
<tucemiux> anyone knwos of a virtualbox PPA for saucy?\
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: vbox provides .debs https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: it looks like it is working :)
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: Glad you made it! :-)
<adamcunnington> kostkon: oh yea, happy listening :) thanks
<kostkon> adamcunnington, :)
<velho> hello friends. is this a support channel?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: LOL NICE!  it is probably going to take a while because this is going to exclude a ton of address space.  BTW, do you happen to know of a site like ipdeny.com that is active?  I found the info elsewhere, but it would be nice if there were a site that maintained an up to date list
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: afraid not. found there is as much damage from false positives from such lists
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: good point.
<FuuqUmiist> bekks none of those calculators have both unit conversion and history tape
<velho> I've made a ubuntu update recently and my compiz windows don't work :(  any help?
<adamcunnington> kostkon: would you mind giving me another third party install example?
<kostkon> adamcunnington, what do you mean?
<adamcunnington> kostkon: i want to install sublime text editor, how should i go about doing this given that it's not in an ubuntu repository / accesible from the software centre
<Beldar> velho, What release of ubuntu, and desktop and how have you modified compiz, if you have?
<path0gen> adamcunnington: donwload the tarball, then unzip it, then install it from source
<majod> adamcunnington: there is step by step on the sublime website
<majod> just did it today
<kostkon> adamcunnington, just get sublime 3, http://www.sublimetext.com/3
<kostkon> adamcunnington, download the ubuntu deb pacakge, then double click on it to isntall it
<adamcunnington> kostkon: ok thanks
<velho> Beldar, I'm not sure. what's the release. How can I get that info? I'm using a laptop, and I've modified compiz a little bit
<adamcunnington> kostkon: i double clicked on the .tar.bz2 file and it opened in file manager, now what?
<velho> Beldar, I've installed ubuntu for a wile, and I know it needs some updates
<kostkon> adamcunnington, the deb packge, one of these  "ubuntu 32bit" or "ubuntu 64bit"
<velho> I would like to know what are the command to update everything, i don't remember... thank you!
<usr13> velho: lsb_release -a
<usr13> velho: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beldar> velho, lsb_release -a
<adamcunnington> kostkon: yea, i selected 64 bit and it downloaded a bzipped tarball
<Beldar> doh already posted
<adamcunnington> kostkon: http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<usr13> adamcunnington: So what are you downloading?
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: sublimetext.com/3 has a .deb you can install instead. it will use the sb2 key if you have one
<velho> Beldar, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<velho> usr13, thank you :D
<usr13> velho: NP,  (Are you getting updates now?)
<adamcunnington> hitsujiTMO: i don't have a license key yet but i'd rather download the stable version as i'm new to sublime too
<adamcunnington> usr13: sublime 2
<adamcunnington> how do i install from a tar gz?
<adamcunnington> tar.bz2*
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: the "BETA" is stable
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: most peeps have moved onto it. its only in perpet
<usr13> adamcunnington: Well, you'd have to install the build-essential package. You unzip/untar the file, cd to resulting directory, configure, make and then sudo make install.  BUT, you should look for a pre-built package first.
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: its only in beta to encourage peeps to get used to it so they'll upgrade when its goes to release
<velho> usr13, nothing updted... maybe because it's already up to date?
<usr13> adamcunnington: (Pre-built-package is caled  "deb"  for short because of the file name, it will be some-name.deb)
<usr13> velho: If it's already up-to-date, it would say so.
<Beldar> velho, number of issues can cause this, for example a proprietary graphic driver and a kernel upgrade, this sound familiar?
<velho> Beldar, it sure does sound familiar!
<adamcunnington> sorry, i disconnected. How do i install from a .tar.bz2?
<Beldar> velho, When using a proprietary driver it is reloaded after a kernel upgrade is all. You can reset unity/compiz but a this does not fix a graphic driver issue.
<OerHeks> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<usr13> adamcunnington: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: its only in beta to encourage peeps to get used to it so they'll upgrade when its goes to release
<velho> Beldar, so, maybe the problem is the drivers from the graphics card?
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: otherwise use the ppa if you really want to stick with the old version http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/sublime-text-2-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Beldar> velho, This a nvidia and your using a proprietary driver?
<usr13> adamcunnington: But if there is a ppa, chose that route for sure.
<aperture> hitsujiTMO: I found out the Windows 8 dual boot issue
<adamcunnington> hitsujiTMO: you'd recommend 3 then?
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: yes. its what i use and is an improvement over 2
<aperture> hitsujiTMO: I have two drives, 120gb ssd and 1tb hdd. Windows was on ssd, I hit install alongside windows, and it wiped the ssd, put ubuntu on it, and then in grub it attempts to boot windows from /dev/sdb (1tb drive)
<velho> Beldar, I think it's an AMD
<adamcunnington> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> aperture: ahh.. interesting oddity
<jesus_> hi
<aperture> hitsujiTMO: Indeed. I backed up the data, but it's worth filling out a bug report over.
<Beldar> velho, lspci in the terminal will identify the hardware, you install fglrx?
<hitsujiTMO> aperture: not sure. it depends on exactly what happened. as in, if you were installing ubuntu in uefi mode then it wouldn't have actually seen windows which would have caused the issue, and wouldn't be considered a bug
<Beldar> velho, I'm not real up on graphics stuff I have always had intel that just work, just phishing for the right data needed here.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: perhaps you could help me with using UFW instead of iptables?  i gave it a quick test over the weekend and lost all connectivity
<User4> Question from a current-Mac user: Does Ubuntu provide by default to tag files?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: ufw is super easy. set your allow rules first. then your deny. then enable it
<adamcunnington> how do i uninstall? apt-get remove ?
<velho> Beldar, my graphics card is an [AMD/ATI] RV730/M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650/5165]
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<velho> Beldar, thank you for the support. I'm gonna restart... sometimes it fixes it :D
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: so my question is this.  suppose I allow traffic to a certain port, that wouldn't block ips from scanning/trying to connect to it, so I feel like UFW may not be the right path for me.
<hitsujiTMO> velho: not supported by fglrx anymore if thats what you are doing
<Beldar> velho, Look up reset for 12.04 unity/compiz it is different through releases so be sure it's an 12.04
<User4>  Question from a current-Mac user: Does Ubuntu provide by default to tag files?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: ufw is just a wrapper for iptables. makes things simple for firewall usage
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Trying to phish out if fglrx has been used, failed so far. ;)
<velho> hipitihop, what's fglrx?
<adamcunnington> How do i uninstall an app?
<hitsujiTMO> velho: fglrx is the proprietary ati driver (the one ati provide)
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: how did you install it?
<Daghdha> Has ubuntu a 7unzip or similar client to unzip 7zip files?
<xangua> Daghdha: 7zip
<velho> hitsujiTMO, so, there is no latest driver for this hardware?
<hitsujiTMO> Daghdha: p7zip
<adamcunnington> hitsujiTMO: using apt-get install
<hitsujiTMO> velho: theres the latest opensource driver. but not ati provided driver
<hitsujiTMO> adamcunnington: apt-get remove
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: Removing an ap is dependent on how it was installed - apt-get remove is used in cases where the system package manager was used to install.
<velho> Beldar, I've just updated Ubuntu. Compiz was working fine... now it's not :(
<velho> hitsujiTMO, does the opensource driver updates automatically with the system?
<Daghdha> no 7zip on my system.. guess i add it
<hitsujiTMO> velho: yup
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: thanks hitsujiTMO
<velho> hitsujiTMO, so, maybe my problem is only with compiz, and not with the drivers?
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: do i need to run apt-get remove as sudo?
<hitsujiTMO> velho: possibly. what exactly is going wrong now?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: yup, (system change requires that authorization ),
<Daghdha> holy hell moving window in VNC totally screwed it.
<Daghdha> it's just calld 7z
<Daghdha> Error cannot use absolute path names with this command when i try ti un7zip
<Daghdha> can you only extract 7zip to current folder?
<velho> hitsujiTMO, compiz effects do not work
<hitsujiTMO> velho: what version of ubuntu?
<velho> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> velho: try resetting compiz: unity --reset
<velho> hitsujiTMO, I've just search on ubuntu's site. this is not the latest version, is it?
<basketball> why does my irc client keep showing blank lines
<hitsujiTMO> velho: thats latest LTS
<velho> hitsujiTMO, hmm
<Daghdha> for desktop
<Daghdha> wish i had some 7zip gui
<Daghdha> anyway, thanks hitsujiTMO
<Daghdha> and cu :)
<hipitihop> velho, did you aim that @ me ?
<hitsujiTMO> hipitihop: no, that was for me
<velho> hitsujiTMO, wow! I think i need to restart this now... i can't change the windows now :\
<velho> hipitihop, sorry! I meant to tag hitsujiTMO  instead. sorry for the confusion
<velho> hitsujiTMO, brb!
<everald> Hi. Is there a way to show the versions of all the dependencies of a particular package?
<everald> Like dpkg -s, parsing the Depends etc., then dpkg -l all of those packages.
<everald> Without me having to do this work.
<hitsujiTMO> everald: apt-cache show packagename | grep 'Depends\|Recommends'
<everald> hitsujiTMO, I want the actual versions of the libraries that are installed. This doesn't give me that.
<hitsujiTMO> everald: no, just whats required
<hitsujiTMO> everald: for that you'd prob have to script
<everald> As I said, I'm looking for a way to show it for me.
<everald> Without me having to code it up.
<everald> reportbug has that code.
<everald> I'm hoping I don't have to rip it from there either.
<basketball> what haoppened to pear linux
<samuraibsd> Does anyone else have issues with the auto-hide launcher in 13.10 not responding to mouse pressure?
<basketball> !autohide | samuraibsd
<velho> hitsujiTMO, that command ruined all my gui
<samuraibsd> You tried to pipe me something, but it didn't show me anything
<hitsujiTMO> velho: :(    did you tweak compiz?
<velho> i did!
<velho> hitsujiTMO, i did! is there a way to default it?
<hipitihop> velho, np
<hitsujiTMO> velho: ahh, unity doesn't work well with many tweaks. try http://askubuntu.com/questions/348438/how-can-i-reset-compiz-settings-to-default
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: I don't know if UFW is going to do what I want to do.  It is a firewall, but if I am still allowing access to certain ports than these potentially malicious IP addresses would still be able to access via those ports, correct?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: yes. you may need to issue the specific denies before the generic allow for that port
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: hmm.  doing specific allows would become very tedious and would be counter productive.  I just added a metric ton of IP addresses into the IP tables with the DROP flag which makes for some very ugly IPTables.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: eitherway its going to have the same results. ufw is simply an iptables wrapper
<velho> hitsujiTMO, usr13 Beldar  thank's for all the support, virtual friends :D cheer's and have a nice life
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: yeah.  do you know of anything more dynamic?  I tried pgl, but that really blocked every single bit of traffic.  I am looking at fail2ban right now.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: fail2ban again does the same thing, but would be more dynamic. it reads logs and enacts iptables bans based on bad log entries
<midstream> :)
<usr13> adamcunnington
<usr13> adamcunnington, you still there?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO: thanks.  I will have a look.
<GoldStandard> is there a free alternative to iwlwifi firmware?
#ubuntu 2014-03-04
<Chaos_Zero> Any way to force kill a process in a terminal window without closing the window?
<foggster> killall?
<foggster> You mean the terminal window?
<Chaos_Zero> yes
<jamesd> pkill  processname is a much better method... killall will get you fired if you run it on solaris as root
<Chaos_Zero> like, say I run a python script or something which seems to run forever, not frizen per se but using ctrl+c or ctrl+d wont work
<hitsujiTMO> Chaos_Zero: open up another terminal and kill the process. or try maybe using ctrl + z to background the process if thats all you want
<Chaos_Zero> I am looking for some kind of quick keyboard shortcut
<foggster> Well that's something I've learned today
<foggster> I've been using killall for years :/
<Chaos_Zero> ctrl + z seems to work for this, but what does that do? will it end never?
<hitsujiTMO> Chaos_Zero: that just backgrounds the task. you still need to kill it
<Chaos_Zero> is it possible to install some shortcut which will just kill in one step?
<foggster> You could just alias them into one if it's that big a problem?
<foggster> But is it something you have to do often?
<Chaos_Zero> yes, when working on multithreaded programs and I dont feel like strting an eclipse project, lol.
 * smokerboy whaa good morning
<Chaos_Zero> whaa to you as welll
<demophobia> adobe flash isn't working right -- it crashes once i mouseover
<demophobia> how do i fix? ...
<Rubas> Hi, how do I copy a couple of lines in Nano?
<YamakasY> damn I get a disk full on linux headers but the disk is not full (anymore)
<mercuryrising> Can anyone help me with a 'dummy output' problem? I'm on Ubuntu 12.10, with kernel 3.5.0-47, and it worked until I restarted my computer, then my sound card is now unrecognized and modprobe can't load the correct sound module. This problem seems to happen around kernel upgrades, and now my previous kernels don't have sound either (so my computer has no sound)
<mercuryrising> here's my paste of commands that might be useful - http://pastebin.com/610QqvQS
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: what do you mean? can you pastebin the output of: df -h && df -i
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b4f697bbd773d46e1bd1
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: I don't have GB's available but still
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2a2d6d0cc0d6f7101e9a
<YamakasY> should do it for now
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: pastebin the output of: df -i
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/980830cbcd9fa67af0d6
<YamakasY> that is weird
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: you're out of inodes on /
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: impossible
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: find somewhere that has lots of files (prob a log dir) and remove them
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: cannot be log
<YamakasY> it's seperate
<YamakasY> it can be temp now
<YamakasY> just a sec
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: you're filesystem is only configured with 183264 inodes. very easy to use them all if not careful
<YamakasY> tmp
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: I just resized tmp to 1GB and have var 3
<YamakasY> but tmp was "corrupted" so I fixed it but did a mount -a
<YamakasY> can be that
<YamakasY> that /tmp is there
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: resizing won't fix your issue. its not a size issue. its an inode issue
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: ok, so overrated lvm ?
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: nothing to do with lvm either. inodes are created when create the filesystem. every file uses 1 inode. so if you intend on having lots of small files on a filesystem you need to create that filesystem with extra inondes
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: mhh
<YamakasY> never had that before
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: you will need to findout where the inodes in / are being used up and free them
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: what's the best to do that ?
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: here's an idea http://stackoverflow.com/questions/347620/where-are-all-my-inodes-being-used try these scripts to locate whats using the most inodes. note that it takes a while to run the script
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: uhm I think some linux headers in my /usr/local/src
<YamakasY> uhm
<YamakasY>  /usr/src
<hitsujiTMO> YamakasY: try purging old headers
<YamakasY> I did that
<YamakasY> :S
<YamakasY> hitsujiTMO: ok fixed
<usr13> YamakasY: If you are out of inodes, the culprit could be lots of little files
<YamakasY> usr13: yeah found it
<usr13> YamakasY: Check your mail.
<usr13> Oh, ok
<YamakasY> usr13: mail ?
<usr13> Well, I'm late to the conversation.
<YamakasY> usr13: local mail ?
<YamakasY> usr13: ?
<codichulo> any audacity pro's here.
<Alphroman> anyone want to help a total linux noob install some NVIDIA drivers? :D
<wafflejock> Alphroman: have you tried using the built in hardware drivers
<Alphroman> well, when i plug in the graphics card, I get nothing on the screen, regardless of if i plug my monitor into the video card or the motherboard
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Not the best thing for a "noob" to get involved with !, What prompts you to change your graphics driver ?
<Alphroman> Bashing-om:  Just bought the parts and didn't want to get windows so I was going to go with this.  Might not have been the best choice
<wafflejock> Alphroman: are you sure you have all the power cords you need connected to the video card also are you seeing the BIOS screen before boot
<wafflejock> If you don't get the BIOS splash screen and a system beep when you start then something is wrong physically
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Generally speaking, any driver you need the kernel will provide them, else 2nd is to use "additional drivers" (utility) to install drivers.
<wafflejock> BIOS if you don't know is just the very first screen you see when you boot with just text on it showing your basic system info (RAM and CPU usually)
<Alphroman> maybe I should have specified: linux noob. i've previously put together computers, just always windows
<wafflejock> cool yeah what Bashing says is true though
<Alphroman> ok
<wafflejock> ordinarily can just use the additional drivers dialog to add
<Alphroman> I get the bios screen
<Alphroman> then after that I get something weird
<Alphroman> let me take a picture
<Alphroman> its like a bunch of numbers running and nouveau E [      PMC] [0000:01:00.0] unknown intr 0x44000000
<oinkina> how do you install stuff with a bunch of dependencies (like theano, which needs numpy and scipy etc) without sudo access?
<wafflejock> oinkina: you can't write to some of the system folders which will botch the "install" portion of the installation where it needs to put files and symbolic links in place
<wafflejock> oinkina: some software like node can be installed as a user by specifying an install directory when building/installing but this varies dependingon the software
<Alphroman> This is what I'm getting with the nvidia card plugged in
<Alphroman> http://imgur.com/qCWadJ7
<wafflejock> Alphroman: not sure did a google and came up with this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/692774/nvidia-gtx-750ti-issues-ubuntu-13-10/
<wafflejock> Alphroman: perhaps you do want to try the newer drivers, would definitely recommend you take a backup before proceeding if you haven't already though
<Alphroman> that's the card I have, so at least it isn't just me
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: lookin at your http://imgur.com/qCWadJ7
<Alphroman> Thanks guys
<Alphroman> when i tried to install the new drivers, I got an error telling me about the x server, so I tried running it after doing the Ctrl+Alt+3 screen, and running 'sudo stop lightdm'
<Alphroman> that got me to start the install, but then it told me there was an error with 'nvidia.ko' kernel
<Alphroman> which is beyond my knowledge
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: nouveau is the open sourse driver. Not good news to see it erroring., let's back up and see what graphics is in play here. Pastebin -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga and also sudo lshw -C display <-from the recovery console(???).
<RainMan28> I'm interested in building a small custom PC to learn ubuntu on, and to just basically get my nerd on. Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap standalone ubuntu workstation? Won't be doing any gaming.
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: now should I try to run this with the NVIDIA card installed or take it out?
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: with the card installed. Do you know how to get to the recovery console ?
<prudh> digifort
<prudh> \join ##digifort
<Wulframn> RainMan28, have you considered something like raspberry pi?
<Alphroman> Bashing-om:  I think so, one second
<RainMan28> Wulframn: yeah I've taken a look at it, but wanted something that wouldn't require too much tweaking to get started with ubuntu. Also I was thinking of having the new machine be an esxi server and trying different builds
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: I'm at the recovery menu. Do i do resume?
<Alphroman> or root?
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Yep "resume normal boot: .
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: Ah, ok. I'm booted up
<ericmcray> hello guys! I need your advice about raid stuff. I have two 1 TB HDD and i want to make raid 1 with them for my movies, photos, music etc. and i want to access them from windows 7 and ubuntu. What should i use for raid? My motherboard's raid (M5A99X EVO R2.0) or software raid? Thanks for help!,
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: OK, recovery mode runns a lower level graphics driver, now can you run the  lspci
<Alphroman> just run it in the terminal?
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: commannd and tell us what graphics card you have ?
<Alphroman> I have the nvidia 750Ti
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: yes on the terminal - key combo ctl+alt+t yields a terminal.
<Alphroman> ok running "lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga" yielded: VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1380] (rev a2)
<Alphroman> and when i ran "sudo lshw -C display" i got "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc '
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Well, less info than is real usefull, can you pastenin-> sudo lshw -C display <- ???
<Alphroman> oh sorry
<Alphroman> Bashing-om:  http://pastebin.com/kGdRdV2K
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: looking at kGdRdV2K .
<Alphroman> that's all that happened after "sudo lshw -C display"
<AngelKing47> Has anyone been able to turn that annoying Power pop up after resume
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Yikes ! I have never seen such a thing. Now I am way out in left field and in the dark. Let's see what the smart guys here can advise.
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: haha, sorry for all the issues >.<
<Wulframn> I have never seen that before.
<axobvop> I'm SSHing into a computer with Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to know where I can find the 2048 RSA key so I can use X2Go.
<wafflejock> axobvop: if you're just looking for a private/public key pair they're usually made in ~/.ssh/ by default using sshkeygen
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Do not be sorry at all , this is help channel, that is what we are here for. You are now out of me depth is all, and I too am in a learning mode.
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: At least it's relaxing to know it isn't just me then. I was pulling my hair out over here
<axobvop> ~/.ssh hasn't been created on the client.
<wafflejock> Alphroman: not sure if you mentioned but what distro are you running? lsb_release -a
<Alphroman> wafflejock: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<wafflejock> hmm k
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: You are in a spot where the basic of tools os non-existent, and I have no idea now how to proceed (or what to do !)
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: os/is
<axobvop> I had connected from a Windows machine to the Ubuntu client via putty, and when I connect I get the "The authenticity of host ‘<host IP> can’t be established. RSA key fingerprint is <key>" message. I want to know where to find that key.
<wafflejock> axobvop: ssh-keygen -lf ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<wafflejock> axobvop: according to SO the -l is list instead of create -f is file you're going to give it you would have to be remoted in to the server to view this file
<axobvop> what is "SO"?
<wafflejock> oh stackoveflow.com
<wafflejock> sorry used to shorthanding it when chatting there
<axobvop> oh.
<axobvop> so i have to do -lf, -l, or -f?
<wafflejock> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9607295/how-do-i-find-my-rsa-key-fingerprint-on-ubuntu-10-04-hosted-by-linode
<wafflejock> -lf
<wafflejock> then the keyfile it looks like, I've done a bit with sshkeygen so I can do passwordless login but not familiar with all the details
<axobvop> This particular system does not use ~/.ssh, but a different folder.
<wafflejock> axobvop: should be okay as long as you point it at the public key file
<axobvop> No, that's the thing. I get a "no such file or directory"
<axobvop> Nevermind, I see on the page that on some systems it will be in /etc/ssh, and that's where I found it.
<wafflejock> ah okay
<wafflejock> news to me
<axobvop> This %@$(%$% should be standardized so people don't pull their hair out.
<wafflejock> sorry
<axobvop> It's not your fault
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Is there an alternate means of graphics on that machine besides the Nvidia card ?
<Alphroman> bashing-om: I can use the port from the motherboard
<riceandbeans> hey I did dd if=/path/to/.iso of=/path/to/usbstick bs=32768 and my stick won't boot
<riceandbeans> what am I doing wrong?
<axobvop> Now I have another problem
<axobvop> Never mind
<psusi> riceandbeans, and what was /path/to/usbstick?
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: And with the onboard graphics chip, there is no problem ? -- are welooking at "switchable graphics" by any chance ?
<riceandbeans> /dev/sdb
<riceandbeans> psusi: ^^
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: I had no problems booting from onboard graphics.
<psusi> riceandbeans, ok.. and what happens when you tell yuor bios to boot from that drive?
<yonyon_> CPU-G  and CPU-Z (inder Wine) report different clock speeds.  Which is correct?
<Bashing-om> Alphroman: Humm, waiting on some one smarter on system calls than I am.
<riceandbeans> psusi: it skips it and goes to grub
<Alphroman> Bashing-om: Ok.  I'm going to go grab a beer because I think the current situation requires it
<copec> I moved an Ubuntu 12.04.4 root from a virtuozzo container to a kvm--I installed linux-image-generic and let it consequently install grub.  It doesn't modprobe anything on boot though
<copec> would someone happen to know off the top of their head what that could be?
<psusi> riceandbeans, try booting it in another or virtual machine?
<riceandbeans> psusi: this is for a server
<basketball> hi i install xscreensaver and now ctrl alt l or clicking the lock button doesnt work
<riceandbeans> basketball: try debian, it works better :)
<basketball> debian no i love ubuntu
<llr_> yes <u
<basketball> this is #ubuntu not #debian
<thewrath> hey all
<llr_> Ubuntu!!!!!
<llr_> Hey
<slackerman> hey guys, how can I create a cronjob for a ruby app?   I'm using capifony to deploy my application.. need to run it nightly
<basketball> anyone know
<riceandbeans> slackerman: laziest way is crontab -e
<basketball> hi i install xscreensaver and now ctrl alt l or clicking the lock button doesnt work
<urgodfather> hello room, can someone help with a non ubuntu related issue? i swear its easy, just can't figure it out to save my life.
<riceandbeans> slackerman: you could also use at
<riceandbeans> but that takes a little more finesse
<slackerman> riceandbeans: Agreed, unsure how to do that   the command is cap deploy       but cap is a ruby thing, doesn't kick it off in crontab -e
<marz_> I changed /etc/hostname ang /etc/hosts file but my terminal still displays username@marz <<< how do I change that?
<rww> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<marz_> rww: Yeah, I already did that but my terminal still displays "username@marz"
<hitsujiTMO> marz_: relog
<marz_> hitsujiTMO:  already did
<hitsujiTMO> marz_: then reboot
<hitsujiTMO> marz_: or use the hostname command to set the hostname
<marz_> Btw, regarding "username@marz" <<<<<< the part where it says username, what is it called is that the hostname?
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  i install xscreensaver and now ctrl alt l or clicking the lock button doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: locking is controlled by the gnome-screensaver    you've just replaced it with xcreensaver. thats why it doesn't work
<alumno> khndkisdf
<alumno> sdmslafmmdfsa
<alumno> adssd
<alumno> gsdof
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  does gnome-screensaver have screensavers
<alumno> fsdmfd
<alumno> fdmfdsṕdpm
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: not that i'm aware of? why do you want a screensaver? having the screen shut off is better(energy efficient and all tht malarcky)
<marchita> hi guys whats up
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  how do i reinstall gnome-screensaver
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: try just removing xscreensaver and hopefully it will reinstate everything from gnome-screensaver
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  i uninstalled gnome
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: ahh, sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver then
<basketball> ok do i need to set anything up
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: hopefully not. it should set itself up
<basketball> hitsujiTMO,  how can i test
<hitsujiTMO> basketball: set the desktop to hit screensaver after 1 min
<marchita> someone knows how ican connect androirc to dalnet
<riceandbeans> slackerman: write a shell script as a wrapper for it
<riceandbeans> slackerman: have crontab run the shell script
<riceandbeans> basketball: apt-get install --reinstall gnome-screensaver
<jefimenko> is anyone else having trouble w/ youtube today on 13.10? today all youtube  videos are stuck at 0:00 with a black screen. happens on my box and a friend's
<codichulo> I'm working fine w/ 13.10
<AcidRain2012> hello. i have manually cleared the auth.log file using gedit. when i saved it. the ssh service no longer logs to this file. how do i fix this
<AcidRain2012> ? how do i find out where its currently logging to. if it is at all
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: delete the auth.log and restart the ssh service
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: it's prob owned by the wrong user/locked open by a process
<AcidRain2012> hitsujiTMO, now i get this: restart: Unknown instance:
<AcidRain2012> when trying to restart ssh
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: stop then start.
<AcidRain2012> ok that worked. but... auth.log was not recreated
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: restart rsyslog
<AcidRain2012> hitsujiTMO, ok thx. its been a very long time since ive added users to ssh
<lucasoutloud> Hello everyone! I'm using a distro other than Ubuntu, but I want to know how to add Ubuntu's repositories to synaptic.
<AcidRain2012> hitsujiTMO, in the auth.log. im getting password accepted and everything. but then the server closes the connection
<lucasoutloud> wait that didn't come out right
<lucasoutloud> Anyway does anyone here know where I can find Ubuntu's apt line? I've googled for it and I still can't seem to find it
<hitsujiTMO> AcidRain2012: run ssh with -vvv for a more verbose output
<AcidRain2012> i have LOGFILE VERBOSE set. it just says the password is expired
<AcidRain2012> but i have it set to never expire...
<lucasoutloud> wait I found it
<JohnCalvin> fuck
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<JohnCalvin> !staff
<AcidRain2012> hitsujiTMO, hmmm... seems a password was never set
<AcidRain2012> hang on
<JohnCalvin> fuck
<naryfa> Very articulate axiom!
<JohnCalvin> fuck
<somsip> naryfa: please do not feed the trolls
<somsip> !ops | JohnCalvin
<ubottu> JohnCalvin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<naryfa> Oh, he's a troll?
<JohnCalvin> yay
<dpippenger> does anyone know where I can find the source tarball for the kernel used to build the mainline kernels? for example http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.31-saucy/
<dpippenger> they don't seem to be built using the vanilla 3.10.31 source
<ninja_system> hi
<JohnCalvin> e
<ninja_system> anybody Brasilian?
<genii> ninja_system: Probably most people who are in the #ubuntu-br channel :)
<Alphroman> sweet jesus I got the nvidia driver installed and working
<ninja_system> I know
<ninja_system> I like write English
<effgee> Hi. Wow, 14 years using Linux, but never as my desktop. Ubuntu 12 + Unity and 2 days on it, I've made it my primary OS. Oh, and ZFS / OpenZFS support finally. Feelsgoodman.jpg sighofrelief.jpg :D
<xangua> effgee: just remember zfs is not recomended to use in ubuntu
<suhaib> Hey guys, What do you think of this font ? http://i.imgur.com/iYieYoB.png
<codygman> Hi, amazon instant video requires hal but hal doesn't seem to be available in 13.10 (saucy). Does anyone use amazon instant video and ubuntu 13.10?
<suhaib> Why suddenly silent this room ?
<arayaq> Hi, anyone with experience with AMD/ATI dual graphics on a laptop?
<somsip> suhaib: your question about the font isn't really relevant here, and the channel does go quite around this time usually
<somsip> *quiet
<suhaib> arayaq: I'm pretty sure there are a lot. just state your question
<suhaib> somsip: well, its Ubuntu condenced font. so I thought it might be relevant :-p
<somsip> suhaib: this just isn't the place to ask for opinions. If you have a problem with the font, then it is the place to ask
<rezan> hi
<suhaib> oh, I just wanted to know if it would hurt your eyes. anyway. you are correct. seems not relevant
<somsip> suhaib: #ubuntu-offtopic would be fine for that sort of thing though :)
<rezan> hi,i have huawei android phone and want to install ubuntu for my adroid phone . can i install ubuntu on my phone if yes let me know step by step for installing ubuntu for my phone
<somsip> !touch | rezan
<ubottu> rezan: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<suhaib> someone: oh, didn't know this exists lol
<suhaib> somsip: great. I pinged the wrong person lol
<quantal> What is the Itunes of linux?Where can I purchase legit music from?
<suhaib> !one | quantal
<ubottu> quantal: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<suhaib> I meant music
<suhaib> !music
<quantal> Thank You
<xangua> suhaib: one store
<xangua> that provides music from 7music
<xangua> drm free I believe
<suhaib> aha
<effgee> xangua: Been using it since the beginging of zfs-fuse, it was better than btrfs then, and still is now. :P Never had any corruption other than normal hardware issues (and I'm a hard reset kinda person)
<effgee> xangua: Also, I use it for non os operations.. storage and archival.
<effgee> Anyone else here think Unity + Nautilus + whatever else is default in 12+ up ...is better than OSX?
<jamesd> effgee: not really... don't care much for unity.
<somsip> effgee: that sort of question is ideal for #ubuntu-offtopic, rather than here. Thanks
<effgee> somsip: Oh, sorry, is this tech support?
<somsip> effgee: yep
<effgee> thanks for the heads up
<somsip> effgee: np
<effgee> I'm just excited. I been wanting to switch for for a long time, specifically NTFS having 65535 char limit for files, yet the Windows Gui handling 255 and bombing. It was the last straw so to speak.
<ldcicconi> alright interesting problem here. I have ubuntu 13.10 on my macbook pro, and yesterday, out of nowhere, my music buttons stopped working.
<ldcicconi> volume, play, everything.
<ldcicconi> and the volume toggle disappeared from the top of the screen
<rezan> hi,i have huawei android phone and want to install ubuntu for my adroid phone . can i install ubuntu on my phone if yes let me know step by step for installing ubuntu for my phone
<ldcicconi> rezan, google is your friend
<somsip> !touch | rezan (this is actually your friend, as you have been told before)
<ubottu> rezan (this is actually your friend, as you have been told before): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rezan> okie...thanks
<rezan> but google wont work
<ldcicconi> google won't work huh?
<ldcicconi> is google down or something? must be the first time ever
<somsip> rezan: not our issue.
<rezan> i didn't see anything for huawei phone on google
<somsip> rezan: not here. You've been given the correct link twice. Please follow it
<marz> Can someone please explain to me what this comman does. "$ chown -R `id -u`:`id -g` dwm-6.0"    . . .  I know it changes the ownership of the file but the `id -u`:`id -g` part confuses me.
<genii> rezan: If you don't see your handset listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices then it means no one is currently working on porting it. Also, questions regarding Ubuntu touch are best asked in the #ubuntu-touch channel
<somsip> marz: id -u will output the current user's ID. So this effective does chown -R 1000:1000 on a sole-user system
<marz> somsip: I understood the first sentece. The second one got me more confused.
<somsip> marz: a bit wrong, as id -g will output the current user's group.
<somsip> !permissions | marz (will explain more)
<ubottu> marz (will explain more): An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ldcicconi> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ldcicconi> !macbook
<ldcicconi> hmmm
<marz> somsip: big thanks! :D
<somsip> marz: np
<ytw> I have macbook pro retina running ubuntu kernael also, let me know if you need help. ldcicconi
<ldcicconi> ytw, all of my audio buttons completely stopped working. Also, volume toggle in top bar is gone.
<ytw> what wm are you running? unity?
<ytw> what wm are you running? unity? ldcicconi
<ldcicconi> yes unity. not sure what a wm is.
<ebrunope> opa
<ytw> ldcicconi, windows manager.. Will you be online for later tonight? I'm working on few other stuff and I can help you later
<ytw> ldcicconi, look up using alsamixer for now
<ldcicconi> I may be. I might be on the right track. thanks ytw. will report back.
<dragonslay> guys, i am having a font which is not properly shown in font viewer. how can i share the ttf file with you ?
<marz> is anyone here using dwm?
<somsip> marz: I think #suckless have their own channel
<somsip> marz: http://suckless.org/community
<z1haze1> Could anyone recommend the best alternative for using itunes on linux, how can i sync my phone and music on ubuntu?
<genii> Oh, "suck less" not "suckles"
 * genii makes more coffee
<somsip> !itunes | z1haze1
<ubottu> z1haze1: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<z1haze1> banshee?
<somsip> !info banshee | z1haze1
<ubottu> z1haze1: banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4504 kB, installed size 13677 kB
<z1haze1> all i need to do is be able to sync music to my iphone
<marz> somsip: Oh, I didn't know that. Hehe
<somsip> !iphone | z1haze1
<ubottu> z1haze1: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<WadeCounty> quit
<jerivas1988> buenas noches
<marz> somsip: There are only 9 people there. They're not responding. Hehe
<somsip> marz: you can ask here of course. ISTR a regular who does use DWM. But #suckless will be the experts, when they respond
<marz> I'm following this HOWTO website: http://cannibalcandy.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/installing-and-configuring-dwm-under-ubuntu/     I got to the part where I would log out and log back in, it's supposed to start dwm but it doesn't
<somsip> marz: you installed from source?
<somsip> !info dwm
<ubottu> dwm (source: dwm): dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-5 (saucy), package size 79 kB, installed size 220 kB
<somsip> marz: easier to use the official package maybe?
<marz> somsip:  The website gets the package from the suckless which is the official reoi
<marz> repo*
<somsip> marz: for reasons of wanting to change the config of DWM because all config is in the source, from what I read. If you want a default install, you can use the package
<marz> somsip: I'm confused, how do I do that?
<somsip> marz: sudo apt-get install dwm
<somsip> marz: but you may have left files here and there from installing from source
<marz> somsip: How do I take care of that?
<combe> hello world.
<combe> hi
<combe> how are yous?
<sudormrf_> hey guys, I am looking for some help with fail2ban.  I am reading this link https://darrynvt.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/fail2ban-how-to-ubuntu/ and it looks like I can probably create the filter I want for the most part with the info there, but I have questions.  Can anyone help?
<combe> ~~
<somsip> marz: if there is a 'make install' command, there should be a 'make uninstall' but no guarantees
<somsip> combe: Hi there. Do you have a support question?
<genii> If there's no "make uninstall" try instead "make dist-clean" or "make dist"
<combe> I was a rookie
<somsip> sudormrf_: give some details then
<genii> "make clean", rather ( caffeine shortage)
<dragonslay> can somebody tell me why dropbox.com/s/gvly4mlv1k1ujlr/MVF  is not showing properly in font viewer. It seems to work in phone though(only in older versions)
<combe> I am using debian Operation StarCraft
<somsip> combe: you are using debian?
<combe> Yes
<somsip> combe: this is for ubuntu support. You need #debian. type '/join #debian'
<sudormrf_> somsip: well, here is the message in the syslog that I am getting "racoon: ERROR: Invalid exchange type 243 from 189.105.211.94[55006]" and I want any IPs that show up in these error messages to get blocked automatically.  The IP addresses are different each time and the number in the brackets is frequently different as well.  It looks like I can use the <HOST> tag for the IP, but I don't know what to do about the number in the brackets
<sudormrf_> would like to know how I can address the issue.
<combe> There is no difference between Debian and Ubuntu
<combe> i like gnu
<somsip> sudormrf_: match it with a regex. The fail2ban website has lots of examples for this
<somsip> combe: we cannot help you. You need to go to #debian
<snufft> sorry guys, stupid noob question. i've just plugged in a drive which has mounted itself, but how to i switch to that drive from terminal? sudo fdisk -l tells me that the drive i'm after is at /dev/sde2 but i can't cd to it and i can't find it listed in /media
<Nullifi3d> try /mnt
<Nullifi3d> sd* is an assigned name to the device
<Nullifi3d> under /mnt it'll prob show up as the primary partition's label
<snufft> Nullifi3d, /mnt is empty :S is that normal? lol
<Nullifi3d> are you sure its mounted?
<snufft> yeah, i'm browsing it through the gui no worries
<Nullifi3d> try just typing 'mount'
<snufft> aha! /media/OS :D
<DefunctProcess> Hello
<snufft> Nullifi3d++
<snufft> (does that work here?)
<Nullifi3d> no idea :P
<Nullifi3d> prob not
<snufft> oh well, thank you anyway :)
<Nullifi3d> np
<DefunctProcess> very noob question maybe someone can help, i formatted my usb stick and used unetbootin to put ubuntu-server on it, I set my bios to boot from usb and it just boots windows.... any ideas?
<DefunctProcess> ^fat format using windows diskmanager
<DefunctProcess> exFat actually
<suhaib> DefunctProcess: For me, I press F9 key to show the boot menu then select the usb to boot from
<DefunctProcess> suhaib, yea I tried it both ways setting in bios and f9
<sudormrf_> somsip: sorry, the page doesn't answer the question.
<DefunctProcess> it seems like it is attempting to boot, screen goes black for a second after bootsplash but then it just boots windows
<somsip> sudormrf_: do you have any experience with regexes?
<sudormrf_> somsip: I don't.
<suhaib> DefunctProcess: I had the same problem before. I tried a different USB. The 1st usb wasn't working properly. anyway, leave my suggestion till the end if you want
<somsip> sudormrf_: then it might be difficult. When I first started using them, I found them hideous. But the idea is that you take a copy of the log extract that you want to identify with the filter, and use the 'fail2ban-regex' command to test your regex to make sure it identifies the line
<Beldar> DefunctProcess, Do it again with a fat32, checking the md5sum would not hurt.
<suhaib> DefunctProcess: another question, Did you download the iso file from Ubuntu website ?
<ljsoftnet>  can i hide the pop up message of gnomeradio "could not open /dev/mixer" i have sound though or maybe a fix for this
<DefunctProcess> suhaibyes i did
<sudormrf_> somsip: wait, so I can do something like "fail2ban-regex PASTED LINE" and see what happens?
<DefunctProcess> suhaib
<somsip> sudormrf_: yes, just so it doesn
<somsip> sudormrf_: 't have to parse the whole log file
<sudormrf_> somsip: hmm.  let me try it
<somsip> sudormrf_: if you can't get help here, StackOverflow seems full of people who will give quick, accurate responses to requests for regex help. I'd suggest there
<suhaib> DefunctProcess: Did you check the md5sum ?
<sudormrf_> thanks
<DefunctProcess> no i should have
<somsip> sudormrf_: an example is here, but this is just how to set up a new filter, not how to get th regex to match. That's the tricky bit http://blog.somsip.com/2011/12/protecting-apache-webservers-from-wordpress-admin-login-dictionary-attacks/
 * l33txp needs some help... Google isn't helping much..
<suhaib> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<somsip> !details | l33txp
<ubottu> l33txp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<l33txp> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my new desktop. I have an AMD system, UEFI Asus Mobo.. When I run the DVD, it says there are no detected OSs.. I'm running Windows 7 and want to dual boot...
<cfhowlett> !uefi|l33txp,
<ubottu> l33txp,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sudormrf_> somsip: checking it
<cfhowlett> l33txp, dvd?  USB!
<l33txp> Yeah DVD.. I've never had luck with USB.. lol
<l33txp> I had this DVD here already ..
<combe>  call the doctor, who advises us to allow the new formula a few more hours to work through his system.
<sudormrf_> somsip: looks like stack overflow isn't going to be of much help.  not at the moment anyhow
<ljsoftnet>  can i hide the pop up message of gnomeradio "could not open /dev/mixer" i have sound though or maybe a fix for this
<reaga> this might be a stupid question, but is there a way to install ubuntu onto an empty drive from windows?
<cfhowlett> reaga, not clear what you're asking ..
<reaga> well, you know ubuntu?
<reaga> can it be put onto a drive
<cfhowlett> reaga, yes.  it has it's own installer
<reaga> but i want to do it from windows, because im crazy
<reaga> i dont have any optical drive
<cfhowlett> reaga, usb
<reaga> what if i had no usb
<cfhowlett> !install|reaga,
<ubottu> reaga,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<reaga> there has to be a way
<reaga> to write to the drive directly
<reaga> ubuntu is simply a sequence of 0s and 1s
<cfhowlett> reaga, netboot
<cfhowlett> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sudormrf_> if anyone else is around that may be able to help me out with fail2ban, please let me know.
<somsip> sudormrf_: IRC: #fail2ban channel on Freenode network (from http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/HOWTO_Seek_Help)
<sudormrf_> somsip: i'm in there and it is incredibly dead.  I have asked the question in there as well.
<sudormrf_> somsip: still waiting for a response, but I can't stay connected all night
<sudormrf_> somsip: I think I have most of what I need to do figured out, I just need to understand the type of wildcards it would use
<TechGuru9> Is anybody having problems installing ubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<JordanJ3> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<TechGuru9> I'm getting an error. Can you please help :(
<taufiq0177> need some help on my asus eeepc 701. when i boot up, i get an error saying "no init found. Try passing int= bootarg". does anyone know how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> !details|TechGuru9,
<ubottu> TechGuru9,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TechGuru9> When I click on reboot I see the gnome symbol. Then my computer does nothing :(
<taufiq0177> "BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)" is the next line. I am an absolute noob at ubuntu.
<TechGuru9> I just finished the installation
<puff> I'm trying to run Software Updater but NetworkManager keeps disconnecting from my AP.
<luminosity> Good afternoon,everyone.
<taufiq0177> is this really a support channel?
<TechGuru9> Should I try the beta version?
<cfhowlett> !patience|taufiq0177, yes.
<ubottu> taufiq0177, yes.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<puff> I'm trying to buld an ubuntu package from source... the tutorials I've found seem to be assuming I'm building a source packaged  I doenloaded elsewehre (e.g. use checkinstall, etc) but I want to check out the source for an ubuntu package, patch it, build it and install it.
<cfhowlett> TechGuru9, no
<puff> What's the right keyword to google on for this?
<TechGuru9> Why
<TechGuru9> The alpha version won't work
<cfhowlett> !trusty|TechGuru9,
<ubottu> TechGuru9,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<puff> Hm, does this look sane: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28372/how-do-i-get-the-source-code-of-packages-installed-through-apt-get
<geirha> puff: mostly
<geirha> puff: Typically when you grab the sources with apt-get source, you want to patch it somehow and build a new package, which means you should bump the changelog with a new version number. You do that with the dch command.
<CarlFK> puff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/hellanzb  which says Homepage www.hellanzb.com
<hipitihop> is there an easy way to list what updates I installed by day. Something came through this morning which seems to have broken native file dialogs in wine, well at least flash app in the firefox pipelight plugin and I need to see what has changed and posisbly roll back
<CarlFK> hipitihop: not really, and there really isn't a roll back
<CarlFK> flash app in the firefox pipelight - is that the netflix viewer?
<hipitihop> CarlFK, yes netflix silverlight based viewer is one of its uses but in my cas eI use the flash player plugin so that I can run latest debug player on linux otherwise you are stuck on 11.2
<hipitihop> CarlFK, as for rollback, maybe wrong term. If I can see which updates occured, should it not be possible to manually go back versions of packages ?
<att032> weechat --version
<enbergj> I have a windows laptop, with an ubuntu desktop in a virtualbox VM .. when I put the computer to sleep, and turn it back on, the network connection for the VM gets disconnected, I can't connect to the internet at all, and it does not automatically recover even if I wait hours, I have to go to the network menu in my gnome and disconnect + reconnect the network manually .. any ideas how to get that thing to reconnect ...
<enbergj> ... automatically? it's configured in NAT mode
<hipitihop> CarlFK, hmm, issue sorted, killall winserver and all working again
<CarlFK> hipitihop: good, cuz I dont think previous versions of pacakages are saved anywhere
<hipitihop> CarlFK, interesting concept for a package manager to be able to snapshot known config of package versions and optionaly re-instate
<puff> CarlFK: I do not understand your comment.
<CarlFK> puff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/hellanzb  which says Homepage www.hellanzb.com    are links to places you can find source code
<CarlFK> puff: did you care about that package, or just in general ?
<puff> CarlFK: No, actually I'm looking for NetworkManager.
<puff> Is anybody else massively frustrated with NetworkManager, by the by?
<marz> Ubuntu no longer boots up to GUI after I run the command "sudo apt-get install dwm" . . . I already uninstalled it
<chillibite> i need to open and view a .dwg file
<chillibite> it's a house plan
<genii> marz: What says the result of: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<chillibite> is there a free program on ubuntu gnu/linux for viewing and editing .dwg files
<chillibite> the file was made using autocad 2010
<puff> chillibite: Maybe QCad?
<chillibite> puff: is qcad free software?
<puff> Yes.
<puff> chillibite: Yes. Also, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/48700/is-there-software-that-can-view-dwg-files
<puff> chillibite: And see http://www.tech-edv.co.at/05_LUnIx/80_CAD~2f3d/30_Utilities/
<chillibite> puff: thanks - though it looks like qcad has been replaced by librecad in the newest version of ubuntu
<chillibite> i guess librecad is pretty much the same or it's a fork, i'm going to give it a go anyway.... thanks
<puff> chillibite: Cool. I haven't looked at qcad in a year or tow.
<pranav> .join #linux
<pranav> *sry
<marz> genii: Installed: (none) Candiddate: 1.267.1 Version table: 1.267.1 0 500 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages 1.267 0 500 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<pranav> how to list the devices that are connected using terminal. I want to change my stdout to LCD instead of serial console ?
 * puff watches dpkg-buildpackage chug.
<genii> marz: I might try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<puff> genii: Think sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop would be a good idea?
<genii> puff: Since it says "Installed:(none)" it probably would complain it's not already installed.
<marz> genii: installing . . .
<Akayllin> Hi all. I just put ubuntu 13.10 on a computer and ran the software updater. Is the "configuring procps" step supposed to take an obscene amount of time?
<Akayllin> It isn't progressing at all. Nothign is frozen though, I can use the computer still
<dj> Hie Everyone
<puff> dj: Hi.
<dj> puff Whats up
<puff> geirha: I followed the instructions on that page to buld network-manager from source and it produced three different files, one with a "dbg" in the name, obviously with symbol table & etc for debugging, but what's the difference between the one with "dev" in the name and the one that looks like the normal package name?
<puff> dj: Building network-manager from source, mainly because I'm going to try patching it to fix an annoying behavior.
<pranav> i am running kubuntu 12.04 kernel in arm embedded device using serial console, I want to access LCD. how to approach this ?
<dj> puff :ohhh but whats the big deal
<dj> I am using Peppermint OS
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7031574/
<somsip> dj: that's not supprted here
<puff> dj: This is #ubuntu...
<puff> dj: You're welcome to stay and hear us extoll the wonders of ubuntu, however :-).
<somsip> dj: particular #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<dj> doesn't matters...but alwyz ubuntu is best
<puff> dj: We're pretty fond of it.
<Seveas> puff: the -dev package has file you need only for developing things with libnm, like header files, .so symlinks and pkg-config files
<geirha> puff: the dev package contains header files and such; files not needed to actually run the program, but needed when you want to compile something against it
<puff> Seveas: Ah, thanks.
<puff> geirha: Thanks.
<jozefk> I like aptitude better than apt-get and apt-cache
<Guest95787> hi
<puff> jozefk: Me too.
<Guest95787> Hi is there automatically repair a bridged network on ubuntu server 12.04 running on virtualbox by restarting the network
<Guest95787> I tried running service networking restart but I get this error:    stop: unknown instance
<Guest95787> hi
<fletom> Hello. I'm trying to singleboot install Ubuntu 13.10 on my MacBook (core 2 duo). I follow all the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation) but then it gives me an error "The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as an "EFI boot partition" and should be at least 35 MB in size. Note that th
<Guest95787> Hi is there automatically repair a bridged network on ubuntu server 12.04 running on virtualbox by restarting the network
<fletom> I tried creating a ~200MB partition with the EFI boot partition template. But it still tells me at the end of the installation that the bootloader couldn't be installed. Any help?
<asahi> hello, I have a folder with permissions 770, and I added my username to the same group as the folder, but i cannot cd into it. any ideas why?
<Guest9862> I am a newbie to Ubuntu with no cash available for a new printer. I have a Dell aio 922, and am wondering why I can not find a CUPS setting ?
<somsip> asahi: log out and log back in after changing a user's groups otherwise it wont take effect
<asahi> somsip: ahh thanks
<jnhghy> Hi, I have some trouble printing (ubuntu 12.04 cups 1.5.2) when on localhost:631/printers I get this error msg: /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb failed any ideea?
<Rizal> hello guys .., anybody in here know about thread ?
<jennie>  I am trying to do exact same thing and I am facing exact same problem. any solution for this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998543
<shogo2043> is there an ubuntu distro without gpu acceleration? my nvidia gpu on my laptop blew up but only seems to work with OS that does not have GPU acceleration.
<Rizal> hmm maybe everyone don't about thread :(
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, can someone help me repartition my drive with gparted?
<jozefk> Wiz_KeeD, is that so difficult ?
<Stanley00> Wiz_KeeD: what's your problems?
<Wiz_KeeD> jozefk, I have to shrink a ext4 partition and enlarge the other, I'm not sure I will do it right and afraid I will break my installation
<jozefk> I am afraid also :)
<Wiz_KeeD> basically remove 7gb from one and add to the others
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok let's see what happens
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<Stanley00> Wiz_KeeD: good luck :3
<vadimkolchev> suddenly found out that my dropbox daemon does not start automatically after boot. Where should I add dropbox daemon to start?
<q0> is debugging with control graph possible ?
<q0> i knew ubuntu was full of noobs
<q0> is debugging with control graph possible ?
<RainMan28> q0: game recognize game
<q0> that's not the answer RainMan28 . I'm afraid I'm gonna start spamming the channel
<somsip> q0: what is it you're actually trying to do?
<q0> is debugging with control graph possible ?
<somsip> q0: debugging what?
<q0> that's a redundant and irrelevant question
<q0> is debugging with control graph possible ?
<RainMan28> q0: you will comply
<somsip> q0: if you give details, I'll try to help.
<q0> well eventually, but where's my answer
<q0> specifically, kernel
<somsip> q0: if you don't get a helpful response here, it sound slike you're doing something more suited to asking the kernel-dev people
<somsip> q0: or if it's a general C question, ##c may be the place to ask
<flos> Hi, may i know what's the differece between hostname and 'numeric form of the host name' ?
<genii> dns
<q0> there must be some tool like doxygen with graphical extension or something ???
<pseudo_opcode> hi everyone, i am unable to reload configuration for initctl, i use "reload-configuration" still my service wont start using "start"
<somsip> q0: AFAIK doxygen generates documentation: it's nothing to do with debugging
<flos> genii, dns?
<GiantZombies> Can someone here answer a few questions for me? I'm interested in switching to Ubuntu and I've found some pretty good tutorials online to guide me through the process of setting my computer up to dual-boot. But I still have a few things that I want to figure out before I do it.
<Pessimist> !ask | GiantZombies
<ubottu> GiantZombies: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wiz_KeeD> told you it wasn't easy
<Wiz_KeeD> that's messed up
<genii> flos: Sorry, at first I assumed you meant the relationship between the IP number of a machine and it's assigned name. But on re-reading I believe you want to know more specifically about the numbers which IRC returns in regards to a users hostmask.
<genii> flos: 396 is the number which is returned if your cloak was successfully applied
<flos> genii, ah... thanks for your kindness. when i read the manual of getnameinfo(), http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man3/getnameinfo.3.html, there is a sentense: "the numeric form of the hostname is returned", this confuse me..
<genii> flos: You may find this explanation more understandable: http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/functions/getnameinfo.html
<llutz> flos: the "numeric hostname" is the IP-address
<flos> genii, llutz, got you! thank you very much! :)
<Caelum> my dbus is completely screwed up, I don't have permissions to do anything
<Caelum> how do I check if the AtConsole rule matches for me
<neil02> for testing can I get mdadm to fail both of the drives from a raid1 set?
<elementary-site2> I need major help.
<vadimkolchev> is it safe to install backports updates??
<wizard_A> pinhg
<penny_> hi
<jamesliu> Hi ~
<jamesliu> Somebody there?
<jamesliu> I'd like to ask a simple question
<jamesliu> Could someone let me know how to know other people 's host name by ip
<jamesliu> which command should be used
<llutz> jamesliu: dig -x hostname
<llutz> ip, not hostname*
<jamesliu> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> -x 10.66.50.83
<jamesliu> ;; global options: +cmd
<jamesliu> ;; Got answer:
<jamesliu> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 3423
<jamesliu> ;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0
<jamesliu> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<jamesliu> ;83.50.66.10.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR
<jamesliu> ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
<jamesliu> 10.in-addr.arpa.	10800	IN	SOA	localhost. nobody.invalid. 1 3600 1200 604800 10800
<jamesliu> ;; Query time: 240 msec
<llutz> !paste | jamesliu
<ubottu> jamesliu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jamesliu> ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<jamesliu> ;; WHEN: Tue Mar  4 16:27:15 2014
<jamesliu> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 101
<jamesliu> attached info but seems not found host name
<llutz> jamesliu: fails if no rDNS entry was set.
<jamesliu> does it mean i can't get hostname through ip if rdns not set?
<llutz> jamesliu: correct
<genii> jamesliu: The range starting with 10 is reserved
<jamesliu> okay,thanks ~
<hyde> Does anybody here have an idea when Qt5 of 14.04 is going to get upgraded?
<llutz> !14.04 | hyde
<ubottu> hyde: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<hyde> llutz: thanks!
<wybe> wvbe
<wybe> Shite, sorry
<wizard_A> i tried installing ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-server but the gui does not show up??
<Jordan_U> wizard_A: sudo service lightdm start
<genii> wizard_A: Is this a machine you are at the keyboard of or a remote machine?
<wizard_A> at keyboard. i have ubuntu-server as dual-boot.
<genii> wizard_A: Then starting up the login as Jordan_U indicated should work ( if your graphics driver is not problemmatic)
<onlty> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<wizard_A> i'm not able to get you. what do you mean.
<genii> onlty: It's an upstart job
<onlty> Okay :(
<wizard_A> i tried what onlty says and also startx but both do not work
<omghelp> hello
<onlty> Show me the /var/log/Xorg.0.log :P
<omghelp> anyone here can help me a little?
<onlty> Uhh...wrong path??
<genii> wizard_A: What I mean is: If the command: sudo service lightdm start    does not work, then the likely issue is that X is prevented from starting. Which is usually due to graphics card or driver
<wizard_A> so what should i do..
<genii> wizard_A: Pastebin the file which onlty requested for examination :)
<Beldar> omghelp, It is okay to tell the channel the problem to get help.
<omghelp> i am connected with user pass on my internet directly no router. installed in virtualbox 13.10 ubuntu.. all running good the setup and everything.. but when i try to run an command i get errors.. like i do not have internet
<omghelp> i have tryed NAT and Bridge .. and stil error
<genii> wizard_A: Also the output from the command:  lspci -nn    ..should also be put into a pastebin for examination. Additionally: lsmod
<onlty> lspci -nn | egrep Display\|VGA
<omghelp> and at ifconfig.. i do not have an ip .. just an ipv6 with some random stuff.. guess it`s an ipv6 address..
<wizard_A> any irc client that runs on command line, because i do not have gui working
<omghelp> how can i test if i have internet
<onlty> In my case I have one VGA controller and one Display controller
<onlty> omghelp, ping 8.8.8.8
<snyp> wizard_A, irssi and weechat and bitchX
<omghelp> network is unreachable
<genii> !pastebinit| wizard_A ..Also you will need pastebinit ...
<ubottu> wizard_A ..Also you will need pastebinit ...: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<omghelp> even when ubuntu starts at the network automatic config.. stays to long and i guess it`s starting without the internet configuration
<onlty> wizard_A, telnet can be used but it is strobgly NOT recommended
<onlty> *strongly
<omghelp> onlty: network unreachable
<omghelp> my pc has internet .. doh i am here but in virtual i got nothing.. at the setup part.. he connected to everything and updated stuff.. but here.. no internet ..
<ghost_> hiii.,
<omghelp> hear i mean in the virualbox
<ghost_> BackTrack Linux is no longer being maintained.
<omghelp> anyone an ideea
<omghelp> ? what to do ?
<somsip> !kali | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<DJones> ghost_: Probably best asking in #backtrack-linux The people there should be able to help you
<jozefk> ghost_, backtrack is now kali. it's interesting you know how to come to #ubuntu but you don't know about kali :)
<michagogo|cloud> Also, backtrack was Ubuntu-based
<michagogo|cloud> Kali is Debian-based
<jozefk> seems like people open xchat and automatically log in to #ubuntu and start asking questions without even opening their browser and google :))
<omghelp> my 13.10 ubuntu does not want to get internet in any way in virualbox
<jozefk> omghelp, try also on #vbox
<jozefk> I use VMWare
<omghelp> waiting for network configuration... a long time.. waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration .. booting without full network configuration..
<jack> yeah, probably not an ubuntu problem
<omghelp> thanks jozefk but it`s an ubuntu problem
<jpds> omghelp: It's a network configuration problem.
<jozefk> omghelp, why do you think so? I have Ubuntu in VMWare and everything works fine
<omghelp> my internet works.. user pass type network .. but in virtual ..no internet for ubuntu
<omghelp> i did not setup anything.. should i ? never done that before and worked
<jozefk> omghelp, what if you boot ubuntu live?
<jozefk> does it work?
<marz> Anybody using dwm here?
<llutz> pretty sure one of the 1500 users here do. but what does that info help? ask your real question please marz
<seksifemale> hi
<marz__> Anyone using dwm here?
<reserved> hi all
<reserved> is anyone able to assist me with applying nomodeset on my xubuntu 13.10?
<reserved> anyone?
<llutz> reserved: you want to add nomodeset to the default grub boot-options?
<llutz> reserved: sudo nano /etc/default/grub,   change the line ending in "splash quiet" into "splash quiet nomodeset", press ctrl-x to save/exit, run "sudo update-grub"
<reserved> LLutz: thanks, will attempt it now and give feedback.
<reserved> LLutz: I performed a software update and thereafter was required to reboot. now when I reboot, I receive a black screen. Is your above advice to apply nomodeset permanently?
<llutz> reserved: yes
<setra> hipitihop, I try to connect to a ubuntu server with ssh -X srv-name, but it always shows timeout in locking .Xauthority file. Where can I change the default location of the file
<setra> hello, I try to connect to a ubuntu server with ssh -X srv-name, but it always shows timeout in locking .Xauthority file. Where can I change the default location of the file
<llutz> reserved: i cannot tell you if that fixes your issues, above is just the way to add boot-options permanently.
<reserved> LLutz: I am running an Nvidia card, and now since the software update, I am unable to boot. Several forums have told me to perform similair options to yours in the GRUB menu before booting, but I still just get a black screen.
<hipitihop> setra, did you mean to aim that at me :-)
<tum> hi, I was wondering if anyone knew the repository for the "Sharing Options" gui in the file manager for 13.10?
<setra> hipitihop, sorry but i just typed hi,.... it came up with you sorry...
<hipitihop> setra, np, hope you solve you issue, sorry I don't know an answer to that one.
<llutz> reserved: i can't help you with that, i'd wait a while and ask here aain for help. there usually are some guys arround much more versed with this nvidia/ati stuff. i could only tell you to use intel-graphics to avoid such issues :)
<effedetto> Hello
<marz__> I'm having problems with dwm, can anyone help me.
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gordonjcp> !help | marz__
<ubottu> marz__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<serkamil> anybody find solution for udev to add eth/mac to 70-persistent-net.rules at ubuntu ?
<marz__> I installed dwm by following this website: http://rhunter.org/blog/2012/04/17/dwm-a-tutorial-for-beginners/, however it doesn't seem to work when logging out and logging back in
<ikonia> serkamil: it adds devices automatically
<ikonia> serkamil: what solution do you need, as it already does that
<cfhowlett> marz, better to use the one in the repo than the external sourced versions
<marz__> cfhowlett: Doesn't work either. After executing the command "sudo apt-get install dwm", nothing happens
<ikonia> "nothing happens" - something will happen, note it down
<marz__> ikonia: It should automatically apply after logging out and logging back in. But it doesn't
<ikonia> marz__: no, it shouldn't, you need to confirure your X session to use it
<ikonia> marz__: and that's not "nothing happened"
<marz__> ikonia: ~/.Xsession file?
<ikonia> marz__: depends on your setup
<marz__> ikonia: I followed this website http://rhunter.org/blog/2012/04/17/dwm-a-tutorial-for-beginners/
<serkamil> sorry, I forget to add about xenserver
<serkamil> this host is virtual
<ikonia> marz__: yeah, you'v posted that, however that doesn't change what cfhowlett suggested and what I said
<serkamil> but comment line like "SUBSYSTEMS=="xen", GOTO="globally_administered_whitelist"" don't help me
<marz__> ikonia: What exactly do I have to do after executing "sudo apt-get install dwm"?
<ikonia> marz__: it depends on your config/setup
<ikonia> serkamil: not, not following
<marz__> ikonia: I'm kinda new so I really don't know where to start
<serkamil> ikonia: I try make some changes to /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules but it dosen't help me
<serkamil> ikonia: (it is in ubuntu 12.04)
<ikonia> serkamil: what's the actual problem,
<jargon> how do i solve this problem without network access? i tried downloading the .deb suggested in the Solution, copy to thumb drive then copy to the networkless laptop with no wifi drivers. now Package Installer is whining about Unsatisfied dependencies. meanwhile,the download site mentioned no dependencies. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/198758#comment-6 ...
<jargon> ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/i386/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-quantal-generic/download
<serkamil> ikonia: at ubuntu 12.04 quest system (virtual) after I attached in XenServer network interface udev don't add eth/mac to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ikonia> serkamil: it shouldn't, as it's a virtual device acting as a pass through to the host
<ikonia> serkamil: as I recall if you do an ifconfig the interfaces should be named difference
<serkamil> i thing the problem is at /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<ikonia> why is there a "problem" ?
<marz__> ikonia: What do i need to do after executing sudo apt-ge tinstall dwm?
<ikonia> marz__: no idea,
<serkamil> becouse I want to get the same ifname when I connect specific macaddress
<cfhowlett> marz__, doesn't your tutorial specify exactly what to do next to configure?
<ikonia> the interfaces are past through from xen so they won't change as they are managed at the host (as I recall)
<serkamil> how it is at normal host (not virtual)
<marz__> cfhowlett: I finished it but it doesn't work. Now I'm trying to do it via the sudo apt-get install dwm command that you suggested
<IsNotMyIP> Hi guys! Im trying to connect my web application with mysql db both of them reside on the same server and im using node.js, so for connect them i use node-mysql
<IsNotMyIP> It returns this error
<IsNotMyIP> http://pastebin.com/1sxwS9Uv  But i can connect from console, using netcat and all that stuff
<IsNotMyIP> Something is blocking connection between them
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: looks like a basic connection refused error
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: Yep, but i dont know where is the problem, im trying to log as root, could be it the problem?
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: depends on how you've set the database users up
<IsNotMyIP> How can i check how the database is setted?
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: you set it up
<IsNotMyIP> Not at all, i limited to install it and config the less parameters
<IsNotMyIP> I m newbie on mysql
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: right, so you setup the users/authentication
<cfhowlett> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: what is the command you are using "exactly" to connect to the database on the command line
<IsNotMyIP> on terminal?
<IsNotMyIP> mysl -u root -p
<IsNotMyIP> mysql*
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: ok, and what is the connection string you have setup in node.js
<serkamil> ikonia: some interface I deactivete and after when I activate this interface this get differnet ifname (eth*)
<ikonia> serkamil: isn't that controlled from the xen host though, not the guest
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/JFGZKqsn here is the script im using
<ikonia> serkamil: I'm a bit rusty with xen but I always thought that was host controlled
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: the username is xxxxxxxxxxxx in that file
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: ??
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: what is not clear about what I said ?
<serkamil> ikonia: for example when I cativate at Xen second network device (interface) at quest it could be first network interface
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: Yep user is xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: On the real script is not xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 * mr_g4bri3l says hi to everyone.
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: and password is not sudo
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: what is the real username
<IsNotMyIP> root is which im using
<serkamil> ikonia: for me better is when I activate at xen interface with mac (for example) 6a:83:79:15:0d:5e I always get eth2
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: please run "mysql -u root -h localhost -D PRUEBA -p"
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: see if that connects
<serkamil> ikonia: at ubuntu, when udev see that subsystem is xen then dont add it to 70-persistent-net.rules
<ikonia> serkamil: ok, I think I see what you mean, as I understood it that was set from the host, not the guest
<IsNotMyIP> Connected
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: ok, so you know the conection is fine, so it's got to be a node.js problem
<serkamil> ikonia: sorry for my english and explaining ...
<ikonia> serkamil: not at all, your english is fine,
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: Yep, i was trying to fix it in other ircs before, and we think that the problem is after it connects
<mr_g4bri3l> Is this a help channel or general chat channel?
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: doesn't look like it, as it looks like it can't connect
<ikonia> mr_g4bri3l: ubuntu help channel
<mr_g4bri3l> ikonia: Does it have a general chat channel like linux mint?
<ikonia> mr_g4bri3l: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mr_g4bri3l> ikonia: thanks
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: Well... how can i find the problem
<IsNotMyIP> ikonia: I feel really lost cus i dont know where i can fix it T.T
<rocktop> hello , what is the best torrent tracker ?
<ikonia> IsNotMyIP: talk to the node.js guys about debugging, that error clearly says connection problem, which you've confirmed - is working fine
<IsNotMyIP> Allright i will open an issue on github
<IsNotMyIP> Thanks ikonia
<IsNotMyIP> rocktop: BitTorrent
<mr_g4bri3l> Which IRC client do you people use?
<rocktop> IsNotMyIP:  this is cleint not tracker
<jack> mr_g4bri3l, hexchat here
<skjones> XChat
<llutz> mr_g4bri3l: no polls here please
<jack> hint: ctcp version answers your question perfectly
<marz> dwm doesn't seem to be applied to my system. After executing the command "sudo apt-get dwm" and logging out and logging back in. It doesn't seem to be in effect.
<mr_g4bri3l> :Lost connection, Which IRC client do you people use?
<llutz> mr_g4bri3l: no polls here please
<marz> sudo apt-get install dwm
<mr_g4bri3l> llutz: You may pm me and tell me.
<llutz> marz: have you choosen dwm at the login screen as session
<marz> llutz: it doesn't give me an ooption
<marz> llutz: when my computer boots up it shows me the gnome log in screen then log in automatically
<llutz> marz: stop auto-login, check for dwm in the session-list (or whatever it is called)
<marz> llutz: How do i do that?
<llutz> marz: idk, you have enabled autologin, you should know how to disable again
<marz> llutz: I'm sorry, I didn't mean that the computer logs in automatically. It first shows me the log-in screen then I have to type in my credentials
<mr_g4bri3l> marz: System settings--->User accounts--->Disable automatic login
<marz> mr_g4bri3l: My bad, it doesn't log-in automatically, it shows me the log in page where I have to type in my credentials. But it doens't give me the option to choose dwm
<mr_g4bri3l> marz: Click that ubuntu logo on the login thing and change it.
<llutz> marz: if there is really no entry for dwm, add one. how is explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<shubhamjain> Does anyone know of a way to find relative aptitude package name. Like, I know scipy must be a aptitude package, yet it is inevitable to google for the right package name.
<DJones> !find scipy
<ubottu> Found: python-scipy, python-scipy-dbg, python-sciscipy, python3-scipy, python3-scipy-dbg
<DJones> shubhamjain: Does ubottu's response above help?
<ActionParsnip> shubhamjain: apt-cache search scipy
<shubhamjain> Ok thanks. ActionParsnip
<tuxdna> I am facing trouble installing any package using apt-get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7032329/
<tuxdna> Basically apt-get is trying to download to this location /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/ , but I haven't installed apt-cacher-ng yet.
<marz_> Anybody have made dwm work on multiple monitors?
<tuxdna> Also I can't install apt-cacher-ng either because of this issue.
<tuxdna> Please suggest me a work-around for this problem.
<franzfff> hello
<franzfff> anyone here who would try to help me with a network problem? or any advice where I'd better ask for help?
<pranav> i can ping between my device, but tftp is not working ? i have given permissions for dir and files. what should be kept in mind for tftp file transfers ?
<Voyage> how to install flash for my browsers? it seems impossible
<michagogo|cloud> franzfff: ask the question
<michagogo|cloud> If someone knows, they'll answer it
<tuxdna> I am facing trouble installing any package using apt-get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7032329/ . Basically apt-get is trying to download to this location /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/ , but I haven't installed apt-cacher-ng yet. Also I can't install apt-cacher-ng either, because of this issue. Please suggest me a work-around for this problem.
<michagogo|cloud> Or maybe they'll point you elsewhere
<tuxdna> Or any pointers so that I can find the solution myself.
<franzfff> I got a router and I want to get it's ip. If I set my ethernet-settings on automatic DHCP, I cant connect to my network. If I set an IP manually, I connect. But I can chose any IP I want. But with that IP I autoconnect to network. But I need the routers IP
<spoutnik16> hi guys
<spoutnik16> ubuntu 13.10 reports me that the package winbind is in a really incoherent state
<spoutnik16> and i can't uninstall it or do anything about it
<llutz> tuxdna: if you haven't installed apt-cacher-ng yet, why does apt try to use a different cache-dir? why/where did you configure it? you can set a temp-dir like: apt-get -o dir::cache::archives="/var/cache/whatever" install apt-cacher-ng
<chatwithme> Oh ya baby I love poop please give it to me oh ya oh ya please baby ohay ya
<setra> anybody? how to change .Xauthority file location
<chatwithme> d
<chatwithme> d
<chatwithme> d
<chatwithme> d
<DJones> chatwithme: No
<marjinal1st> How can I learn that my RAM is CL9 or CL11?
<chatwithme> d
<DJones> chatwithme: This is a support channel, please stay on topic
<chatwithme> DJones: give me some poop please and I will stay on topic
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> hello
<gagewgew> jello
<tuxdna> llutz: let me try that. Thanks!
<tuxdna> llutz: I got the this setup from a VM snapshot, perhaps the snapshot was corrput.
<llutz> tuxdna: check /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*  , somewhere there should be the wrong config-file/-setting
<dawkirst> Hi, I'm trying to uninstall an instance of Sublime Text from my machine. It's not listed in the package manager, so it must've been installed manually. But it is in the launcher. How can I remove it?
<vishal_> hi
<mr_g4bri3l> dawkirst: Try sudo apt-get --purge remove sublime
<llutz> dawkirst: find / -type f -iname '*sublime*'
<dawkirst> mr_g4bri3l, `Unable to locate package sublime`
<dawkirst> llutz, thanks
<mr_g4bri3l> dawkirst: sudo apt-get remove sublime-text-installer
<llutz> dawkirst: dpkg -l|grep -i sublime               to make sure there is no package like that
<dawkirst> llutz, mr_g4bri3l there's a Sublime Text 2 folder in /opt
<codephobic> hi
<marjinal1st> How can I learn that my RAM is CL9 or CL11?
<dawkirst> llutz, returns nothing
<llutz> dawkirst: so just a 3rd-party installation. remove it if you want to
<mr_g4bri3l> dawkirst: How which method did you use for installing it?
<codephobic> got a quick question, if I have not used tor in months, would there be any reason for it to suddenly show up on a list of processes in terminal (using the 'top' command)?
<dawkirst> llutz, ok, where would the libs be? mr_g4bri3l, I didn't install it, so no idea
<codephobic> I distinctly saw (and then killed) 'tor'. Yet I never started the process, so it was automatically backgrounding, somehow.
<llutz> dawkirst: most likely its a flat-installation in /opt/... containg all it needs.
<dawkirst> llutz, ok, that makes sense
<mr_g4bri3l> dawkirst: sudo rm -r /opt/Sublime\ Text\ 2
<mr_g4bri3l> sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime
<mr_g4bri3l> sudo rm /usr/share/applications/sublime.desktop
<llutz> codephobic: it might have been updated and restarted the service
<mr_g4bri3l> sudo sed -i 's/sublime\.desktop/gedit.desktop/g' /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<codephobic> llutz, that sounds rather spooky, how would it get to automatically restart if I've not used it in months?
<llutz> codephobic: that you've not used it, doesn't mean it hasn't been running
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Maybe it starts when you boot.
<llutz> codephobic: did you disable tor autostart
<dawkirst> mr_g4bri3l, thanks
<codephobic> llutz, not that I recall, I just had problems with using the keyboard within torbrowser, so gave up.
<codephobic> I definitely did not set it to start on boot, that's for sure.
<codephobic> I'm going to purge it and see what happens.
<llutz> codephobic: isn't it starting on boot by default?
<codephobic> llutz, honestly I can't recall. I normally used the script to start it /.start-tor-browser ...
<llutz> codephobic: anyways, if oyu don#t use it, remove it
<codephobic> yeah, gonna do that
<codephobic> but ... still seems strange.
<llutz> i definetly need a new keyboard ...
<codephobic> hopefully I haven't been ddos-ing random sites, at night. lol.
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Tor slows down the net too much, you may as well through it and get a vpn.
<codephobic> mr_g4bri3l, I was only checking it out because of the hype ...
<codephobic> nothing any good in toor
<codephobic> tor*
<stephen> hello
<Guest99476> i use linux mint
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: I did that too, only to find that my a turtle was faster than my connection speed lol.
<codephobic> maybe one day it'll be useful for p2p, but too slow and too much crap now.
<llutz> !mint | Guest99476
<ubottu> Guest99476: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<codephobic> lol
<Guest99476> ok good bye
<llutz> tor would be nice if people would stop downloading "material for anatomic studies" over it ...
<codephobic> llutz, yeah too many medical students, not enough pharmaceutical grads.
<codephobic> It's like the internet from the '90s.
<codephobic> Only with less Pamela Anderson.
<codephobic> (sigh... I miss those times, simpler, quieter days).
<mr_g4bri3l> The only way to be secure on the internet is to pray that black hats turn dumb. (;
<codephobic> lol
<codephobic> there is no security, there never could be ... the best thing to do is just assume it's all being read/followed/filed ... more Pamela Anderson!
<codephobic> oh, the reason I first noticed tor is that my rhythmbox is eating up 100% of my CPU ... this happens a lot in Ubuntu and it's really beginning to cause me serious problems (CPU temp @ 75C)
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Is it a laptop?
<codephobic> desktop
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Poor cooling system?
<codephobic> I was planning on having some music playing while I write.
<codephobic> mr_g4bri3l, cheap setup but still, this is pretty ridiculous.
<codephobic> I've used this computer within windows, debian, opensuse ...
<codephobic> Ubuntu - and only Ubuntu - causes problems.
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Ubuntu is notorious for being heavy on weaker setups.
<codephobic> I run VMs, servers, multiple text-editors, video ... all simultaneously and only in Ubuntu do I struggle :(
<codephobic> this is quite disheartening to hear.
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Keep a table fan beside your box. Problem solved.
<codephobic> I moved to Ubuntu years ago, for the reason that it was quite a stable and low cost OS (hardware-wise)
<codephobic> lol
<codephobic> mr_g4bri3l, local temps are approaching 6C here.
<codephobic> Either the CPU fries or I freeze?
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: My friend had similar issues, My idea of a table fan works wonders for her.
<Luyin> codephobic: if it doesn't what you need it to, why not switch to another distro?
<gordonjcp> codephobic: that sounds highly unlikely
<gordonjcp> codephobic: *all* Linux distros are exactly the same
<codephobic> Luyin, because I like to see if I can sort it out, first. Rather than just migrate to some other distro
<gordonjcp> codephobic: there are minor differences in the way things are packaged, but they make no real difference
<mr_g4bri3l> gordonjcp: Some are notorious for heavy cpu usage.
<gordonjcp> mr_g4bri3l: bullshit
<codephobic> gordonjcp, I've used OpenSuse for months now, as a parallel install.
<mr_g4bri3l> gordonjcp: Check the spu usage of puppy linux and ubuntu side bu side.
<gordonjcp> mr_g4bri3l: that's not comparing like with like
<codephobic> no such issues, just awkward and ... well, KDE.
<gordonjcp> mr_g4bri3l: try comparing a moped engine with the one in my truck
<codephobic> Ubuntu XFCE works fine, but has other bugs. Ubuntu Unity  ... stressful.
<gordonjcp> mr_g4bri3l: is a moped "better" because it gets 130mpg?
<codephobic> I think it all comes from Unity.
<mr_g4bri3l> gordonjcp: You said all linux distros are the same, so all engines are the same lol.
<gordonjcp> codephobic: Unity is one of the lightest DEs going
<mr_g4bri3l> Unity is heavy.
<mr_g4bri3l> XFCE = Light
<codephobic> gordonjcp, sorry I like Unity but you are clearly wrong.
<codephobic> indeed
<cfhowlett> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<gordonjcp> XFCE isn't really a desktop environment
<gordonjcp> LXDE doesn't work
<gordonjcp> it's a dead project, and it's too buggy
<mr_g4bri3l> XFCE is a desktop environment.
<gordonjcp> you can blow the backside out of LXDE by simply opening two instances of firefox
<somsip> !ot | gordonjcp mr_g4bri3l
<ubottu> gordonjcp mr_g4bri3l: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, ?  I suspect the lubuntu team would seriously disagree
<gordonjcp> at which point it will crash and corrupt its config files to the point that it cannot be restarted
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: lubunut is a joke distro
<mr_g4bri3l> I think we should stop discussing other distros in ubuntu help channel.
<codephobic> excuse me, I just had to give up and kill rhythmbox.
<somsip> mr_g4bri3l: appreciated, thanks
<codephobic> is clementine lighter than rhythmbox? I read good things about it... I need to be able to make playlists - music helps me work - so can't use mocp (though that is really light).
<mr_g4bri3l> codephobic: Try Rhythmcat
<codephobic> thanks, will go look for it now.
<Luyin> codephobic: how about audacious?
<mr_g4bri3l> Rhythmcat = 5-6 mb ram usage, The lightest.
<Wiz_KeeD> Can I please get some help?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have two ext4 partitions, one mounted to / and one to /home
<Wiz_KeeD> the / partition is running low on disk space, there is no more left and I want to reduce the /home partition and add to the first
<Wiz_KeeD> But the position of partitions do not enable the enlargment of the first (which is on top)
<cfhowlett> !home|Wiz_KeeD,
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mr_g4bri3l> Wiz_KeeD: use gparted
<Wiz_KeeD> mr_g4bri3l, I know but read my issue
<Wiz_KeeD> I use gparted, I reduce the size of the partition mounted to /home
<Wiz_KeeD> and then I cannot add it to the first because from what I've read it needs to be adiacent to the first...
<Wiz_KeeD> nobody?
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, what if I backup my partition that's mounted on /home, delete the entire partition, add the space to the first?
<Wiz_KeeD> I need someone really good with this to do it properly
<mr_g4bri3l> Wiz_KeeD: Try running gparted from a livecd and move the partions.
<Wiz_KeeD> mr_g4bri3l, move how? I tried from live_cd
<Wiz_KeeD> What if I just copy the damn /home file somewhere and then delete the whole partition and have just one?
<mr_g4bri3l> Backup your data and try it.
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> not that certain
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, are you around to give a bit of advice?
<mr_g4bri3l> Wiz_KeeD: How much space did you allocate for / ?
<Wiz_KeeD> does it matter? 10gb on / and 17 on /home
<mr_g4bri3l> Wiz_KeeD: I always allocate 20gb to / to play it safe.
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't have much dual-booting on a ssd
<mr_g4bri3l> Wiz_KeeD: Looks like you installed toomuch stuff that you most probably dont use.
<Wiz_KeeD> aparently I cannot unmount it while running
<bluerum> Hi. I installed the 64 bit version of 12.04 LTS on a laptap with 3 gigs of ram. Should I have installed the 32 bit instead?
<llutz> bluerum: makes no real difference
<mr_g4bri3l> Is your laptop 64 bit?
<bluerum> Actually I'm not sure.
<bluerum> new to this
<llutz> otherwise it wouldn't have installed
<mr_g4bri3l> No harm then.
<bluerum> worked fine, so I guess i'm good
<bluerum> thank you
<boboc> guys i'm using ubuntu using ssh and using the root i have created another user, i have added it to sudoers group but when i log in with that user and try to install RVM i get this message: cannot create directory Permission denied
<boboc> why i can't create a directory?
<bgardner> boboc: What's the command you are issuing that throws the error?
<boboc> curl -sSL https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby
<boboc> it's from rvm website
<boboc> and the user doesn't have permissions to create a directory
<boboc> but i've added it using the root to the sudoers group
<bgardner> boboc: Assuming you trust that site, then you need a sudo in the mix.
<bgardner> boboc: Or lead with sudo su, then run that command.
<bgardner> boboc: Adding a user to the sudoers doesn't grant them full-time root permissions.  It makes it possible for them to call sudo.
<amitshree> Hello Everyone! I'm trying to send mail using php program from localhost. It gets submitted but I can't see it in my mail
<amitshree> I have installed postfix
<amitshree> can someone help me with this issue ?
<geirha> amitshree: Check your spam folder
<Guest45755> helpгшщ
<Guest45755> привет
<OerHeks> !ru | Guest45755
<ubottu> Guest45755: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<amitshree> geirha, Checked it. it's not there :(
<geirha> amitshree: worth a shot
<Guest45755> ubuntu-ru
<andrex> Guest45755, дуй на убунту ру :D
<amitshree> geirha, I think, I have configured postfix it incorrectly
<brejoc> join #kolab
<brejoc> woops. sorry!
<is_> case: iam in chall user  when i run id command thi is the output :   uid=1002(chall1) gid=1001(tf) groups=1002(chall1),1001(tf)
<is_> i want to access the file which have the permission : -r--r----- 1 tf f1 17 Mar  1 10:43 /home/f1/f1
<is_> how it will be possible
<geirha> is_: add your user to the f1 group
<is_> how
<geirha> sudo adduser "$USER" f1
<geirha> next time you log in, you'll be a member of that group
<is_> iam already in tf group na? can't i acces the file owned by tf user
<geirha> is_: no
<is_> i havent sudo permission
<tuxdna> llutz: I found the issue. Basically the  proxy was making apt-get to write to /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/uburep . The proxy is set as apt-cacher-ng
<is_> i have to read that file bro
<geirha> is_: do you have control over the user named tf?
<tuxdna> llutz: now I simply disabled the proxy and it is working fine.'
<is_> no
<geirha> is_: f1 user?
<geirha> is_: you can't ask either to run some commands?
<is_> but in the /etc/group  tf:x:1001:chall,chall2
<is_> ya
<is_> is there any possible way to read that file with some environment variables
<geirha> is_: that means you are a member of the tf *group*, yes, but that doesn't give you any access over the tf *user*
<is_> so is there any possible way ican read that file
<geirha> is_: Only the users "root", "tf" and members of the group "f1" may read that file
<is_> I HAVE THE $OLDPWD=/home/tf option in env
<geirha> is_: If you could override file permissions by constructing some environment variable, the system wouldn't be very secure
<is_> ya
<is_> how to do that
<is_> using environment variables
<geirha> is_: not possible
<geirha> unless there's a security hole I'm unaware about
<is_> why?
<is_> how to see those holes using .bashrc or .profile?
<geirha> is_: ... I don't know how to respond to that. Your only option is to ask one of the users I mentioned earlier to help you
<is_> thank u
<is_> why my system is shutdowning suddenly by showing the message critical power reached
<michagogo|cloud> is_: probably because your battery is low?
<is_> ya
<is_> sir can i hack the ssh session using environment variable if yes give me the tuorials page link i will read
<michagogo|cloud> is_: …no
<diverdude> How do i install cmake 1.8.12 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Munster> o/
<LinuxPC> I need some help with partitions. I have about 10 gigs of unallocated space and I would like to add that space to my linux bootable partition. Is that even possible?
<jozefk> LinuxPC, can you just move the slider in gparted and enlarge the partition?
<LinuxPC> I don't know, let me try...
<jozefk> it should work if you have only 1 partition + that empty space
<LinuxPC> I also have a 9 gig linux-swap
<jozefk> where? try to move the swap to the right till end, in case it's not already there
<LinuxPC> ok
<LinuxPC> On my gparted screen, I have a linux-swap 9 gigs, a 10 gig unallocated and my primary linux partition.
<jozefk> is that the order from left to right?
<LinuxPC> yes
<jozefk> then it could be a problem. but you can create a new 10GB partition on that space and use it :)
<jozefk> or if you are brave move things around :)
<jozefk> but backup all your files first!
<LinuxPC> yeah, I'm not that brave. I think I will just make a 10 gig partition and use it for downloads
<jozefk> yes. it's still something
<LinuxPC> appreciate it
<jozefk> :)
<LinuxPC> One more thing....I chose to have a 9 gig linux-swap and this thing moves really fast. I am wondering why? I assume the swap is kind of like virtual live space?
<jozefk> how much RAM do you have?
<LinuxPC> 4 gigs
<jozefk> that's enough
<LinuxPC> so it is kind of like adding an extra 9 gig ram
<dave305> how to install QT 4 package??
<jozefk> you don't even need 9GB of swap. 4GB should be enough
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone have good experience with partitioning?
<jozefk> :)
<LinuxPC> was just making sure. I am very new to linux. I installed Ubuntu and left Microsoft for good.
<sgo11> hi, I installed ubuntu with non-english language. Now, I changed everything to English system wide/globally. Everything works fine except grub boot loader screen. it has non-english chars at every reboot in the bootloader screen. How to fix this problem? thanks.
<jozefk> LinuxPC, good decision. I mean at least I like Linux a lot
<DW-10297> Does anybody know why the MEI module causes machines to power off instead of rebooting when the reboot command is issued?
<LinuxPC> jozefk: thanks for the help.
<jozefk> sgo11, edit the grub file and update the boot loader I guess
<dave305> please help me to install QT4 package..
<jozefk> LinuxPC, no problem :)
<sgo11> jozefk, thanks for the hint. I am not sure how to do that.
<jozefk> sgo11, it's simple. check it on google
<sgo11> jozefk, it's simple. but I don't find options for language. I am checking the config file /etc/default/grub now. nothing locale related.
<jozefk> sgo11, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jozefk> sgo11, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<LinuxPC> dave305, What kind of problem are you having?
<dave305> I want to make gui application using C++..
<LinuxPC> dave305, I'm not that good yet. Sorry, I'm still learning how to use QT4.
<dave305> Ok..any way thanks
<philinux> dave305;~ have you looked in synaptic for qt4. There are lots of packages
<jozefk> sgo11, what I would try is to edit that file by replacing the text which is in another language and do: sudo update-grub
<jozefk> I mean only the menuentry
<sgo11> jozefk, there is "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" in grub.cfg. I don't think edit that file is a good idea. BUT I also failed to find a proper config file to change the locale. this is a mess.
<jozefk> sgo11, I know it's written. but if you are afraid, and even if you are not afraid, it is always good idea to backup the file first
<jozefk> by the way I don't even see grub while booting. it just goes right to the login screen
<sgo11> jozefk, I will change "set lang=" line in grub.cfg if there is no other ways. Before that, I am looking for another way. :) thanks.
<philinux> jozefk;~ the file to edit is /etc/default/grub
<a3cybe> и
<philinux> then run update grub to regenerate grub.cfg
<sgo11> philinux, I am the one who has this problem. :) what to put there for changing the locale?
<jozefk> philinux, what to change in that file about wrong language?
<philinux> jozefk;~ sgo11 no idea without looking at mine
<jozefk> lol
<jozefk> nothing is there
<Ben64> its in /etc/grub.d
<Ben64> 00_header:grub_lang=`echo $LANG | cut -d . -f 1`
<philinux> sgo11;~ since you changed things system wide have you run sudo update-grub
<Ben64> sgo11: read above
<sgo11> philinux, that's a good idea. let me try that.
<Ben64> sgo11: if $LANG isn't returning an english code, that'd explain it for sure
<philinux> sgo11;~ if that does not work then see Ben64
<sgo11> Ben64, philinux jozefk thanks a lot. I think it works. after doing update-grub, I checked set lang= in grub.cfg, it has been corrected. thanks.
<Ben64> !yay | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Glad you made it! :-)
<sgo11> ^_^
<philinux> sgo11;~ thought that would sort it
<jozefk> ok :)
<onlty> !yay |
<ubottu> : Glad you made it! :-)
<onlty> !yay | D
<ubottu> Dplease see above
<onlty> huh?
<dev_s> Hi Friends  can anyone tell me the default root passwd for this VM ubuntu-server-12.04-amd64 - Workshop V1.1
<dev_s> i tried all sites but didnt get
<dev_s> Hi Friends  can anyone tell me the default root passwd for this VM ubuntu-server-12.04-amd64 - Workshop V1.1
<cfhowlett> dev_s, did you get it from Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dev_s: there is no default root password in Ubuntu
 * BroadcastStorm is away: White rabbit, white rabbit
<somsip> !away | BroadcastStorm
<ubottu> BroadcastStorm: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dev_s> ActionParsnip: i got it from www.thoughtpolice.co.u
<ActionParsnip> dev_s: then contact them
<dev_s> its vmware machine
<cfhowlett> dev_s, if there is a password, thoughtpolice added it, not ubuntu.  we don't know
<ActionParsnip> dev_s: yes, some company has set the root password, contact them
<ActionParsnip> dev_s: by default, ubuntu doesnt have a root password and you use sudo when you need admin powers
<oscalation> where can i find a list of the applications that are installed by defualt in ubuntu?
<foobar33> Can anyone help me diagnose my Internet problem: when I'm connected via cable, I sometimes lose connection, I then need to reboot my machine to make my wired connection work again.
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._.
<faqih_dan_kucing> em ? maybe anothe connections got same problems ?
<foobar33> any way to look for new networking drivers?
<jozefk> foobar33, is that only happens on Ubuntu?
<qkzoo1978> If I log into my server via ssh, start a script that takes a  long time to run, and then get disconnected, does the script keep running?
<cgt> Is it possible to configure the software updater thing to notify me of updates (not just security updates) daily? In the "Software & Updates" window I can only set it to "display immediately", "display weekly", and "display every two weeks".
<cgt> qkzoo1978: No
<cgt> qkzoo1978: unless you run it through something like tmux or screen
<philinux> oscalation;~ here > http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<qkzoo1978> cgt, thanks, i've used screen before, forgot about that.
<gamoholic> qkzoo1978: To create a named screen use -S "screen -S myscreen". To reconnect use -r "screen -r myscreen"
<qkzoo1978> awesome thanks!
<gamoholic> :)
<ice9> does modprobe makes the loaded modules work after rebooting?
<Guest99284> when i use recordMyDesktop it takes to much  time to encode the file . is there any other program could be better ???
<Guest99284> any idea ?
<qkzoo1978> Anyone know off hand the FASTEST tool for importing data into an sqlite3 database, besides sqlitebrowser?
<Guest99284>  when i use recordMyDesktop it takes to much  time to encode the file . is there any other program could be better ???
<cgt> !patience | Guest99284
<ubottu> Guest99284: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> !info kazam | Guest99284
<ubottu> Guest99284: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2 (saucy), package size 880 kB, installed size 2425 kB
<Guest99284> <ubottu>  what's the command line to installl it ? thanks
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kazam Guest99284
<cgt> Guest99284: ubottu is a bot
<jozefk> :))
<Guest99284> thanks all of you !
<ice9> when I use conntrack rule in iptables it didn't work,  until I figured out that conntrack modules are not loaded;  and iptables didn't raise any errors, howcome??
<somsip> qkzoo1978: I'd imagine using the sqlite console
<qkzoo1978> The data is raw data in csv with no tables defined, can sqlite console create the tables on the fly?
<somsip> qkzoo1978: http://www.sqlite.org/cvstrac/wiki?p=ImportingFiles
<qkzoo1978> Im importing data from geonames.org, its at 18% and I started it on saturday o.O
<yuki_> irc.rezosup.org
<Walex2> ice9: #Netfilter may be a better channel... But anyhow 'iptables' modules are entirely *optional*. It is up to you to load what you want.
<osbinas_> GOT error  updating with intel driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033381 any help?
<Hanumaan> how to keep a short cut for "Always on Top" option in ubuntu ?
<helmut_> hi
<Wulframn> !hi | helmut_
<oscalation> is ubuntu one music streaming , does this allow you to stream any music in the ubuntu library, or is it just streaming what songs you purchase / already have?
<oscalation> https://one.ubuntu.com/services/music/
<oscalation> the page is a little iffy
<Walex2> oscalation: the song you have purchased.
<wattttttt> hey guys, just installed a new nvidia graphics card but using the nvidia properitary drivers it won't detect my screen as a display and i'm stuck on 640x480 and can barely navigate, it worked fine on the xorg first driver but i tried simple gaming and it resulted in a decrease of performance commpared to the integrated so i'm trying to use the nvidia drivers which i selected in additional drivers
<Hanumaan> got the solution : wmctrl -r :ACTIVE: -b toggle,above if anything better is there would be great to know ..
<wattttttt> i am using hdmi connected to my tv screen
<oscalation> is the correct term for ubuntu for mobile phones  "ubuntu mobile" or "ubuntu touch"  ?
<somsip> !touch | oscalation
<ubottu> oscalation: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Walex2> wattttttt: installing the nVidia proprietary driver is not a toally simple thing. For example each driver release supports only a specific range of models.
<ice9> Walex2: but why iptables didn't complain from conntrack when I used it and it wasn't loaded?
<ice9> Walex2: it seems ubuntu packaging specific issue
<wattttttt> Walex2: should i be looking at nvidia drivers from nvidia's website or the manufacturer of my card instead of the additional drivers part of the settings? i noticed the performance difference even in 640x480 in terms of speed but it just won't detect my display (says it's using "built-in display") it's a GTX 760
<a3cybe> Привет!
<theadmin> !ru | a3cybe
<ubottu> a3cybe: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<a3cybe> !ru
<a3cybe> Hi! How i can set my display resolution on 1080p
<a3cybe> xrandr give me message X Error of failed request: BadName (named color or font does not exist).
<Munster> wattttttt, lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , to find the driver in use
<Munster> wattttttt, recommend nvidia-current driver, it works for most nvidia gpus
<Munster> gotta leave...BBL
<usr13> a3cybe: We need the *exact* error message.  Is that it?
<usr13> a3cybe: And what command did you give to generate the error?
<a3cybe> xrandr --newmode "1920x1080_60.00"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync
<usr13> a3cybe: xrandr  without arguments will show you available options.  Do you see 1920x1080 in that list?
<a3cybe> no
<usr13> a3cybe: I see.... ok
<usr13> a3cybe: What is your video card?
<a3cybe> DVI-I-0 connected primary 1360x768+0+0  - maximum
<usr13> a3cybe: (What does lspci say about your video card?
<a3cybe> usr13, GTX 560 Ti
<usr13> a3cybe: That is Nvidia.  Right?
<a3cybe> usr13, Yes )
<usr13> a3cybe: Do you have the Nvidia drivers installed?
<usr13> a3cybe: Do you have file   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<a3cybe> Yes i have it
<VaticanCameos> I've automounted an NTFS hard drive using fstab. I don't know if it's related, but now I keep getting a "Filesystem root has <insert amount in hundreds> MB diskspace" error/warning. It also hampers my Dropbox sync activities - Dropbox is not on the Linux partition but on the automounted NTFS one. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.
<usr13> a3cybe: Then you should see a GUI menu for manipulating screen size and monitor selection.
<theadmin> a3cybe: Do you have an Optimus card? In that case you need either nvidia-prime or bumblebee.
<usr13> a3cybe: nvidia-settings
<a3cybe> http://i021.radikal.ru/1403/8d/810d1b9fe003.png
<usr13> a3cybe: nvidia-settings  Is the X server settings GUI you will want to use, but as theadmin suggests, you may need aditional software to enable more advanced features.
<a3cybe> in the gui is not at all possible to put 1080P
<wxl> hey guys, i hava a weird avahi problem. i can avahi-browse other machines from my lenovo g700 and i can avahi-resolve them to the right ip and those machines can connect to this machine with .local, but i can't connect to them with avahi .local addressing. what am i missing?
<VaticanCameos> Is there a way to get around this? Because disk space analyzer is counting the stuff on my automounted hard drive.
<rajeshm93> Quit
<wxl> VaticanCameos: you're trying to analyze disk space?
<usr13> VaticanCameos: df
<VaticanCameos> wxl: The system keeps telling me that the root filesystem is running out of space. In its analysis, it is counting the space occupied by items on my automounted harddrive as well.
<VaticanCameos> usr13: Should I pastebin the results?
<usr13> VaticanCameos: yes
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: what is the output of:  df -h; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<usr13> VaticanCameos: df |pastebinit   #And send URL
<giggsey> I've just got myself http://bit.ly/1cqTZ96 and I'm trying to boot 13.10 64bit LiveUSB, and I've also tried 12.04 32bit LiveUSB, and they start booting, and then the monitor stops getting any input. Any ideas?
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Or, as ActionPa1snip suggests, give more info at once.
<AnAnt> Hello, where does lightdm put logs of the user session ?
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip, usr13: So I should do the first command?
<wxl> giggsey: can you get a virtual terminal? (ctrl-alt-f1)
<VaticanCameos> The one ActionPa1snip suggested
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: its all one command
<ActionPa1snip> giggsey: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip: Indeed it is! Pastebinning.
<usr13> VaticanCameos: The one ActionPa1snip suggested
<giggsey> ActionPa1snip, yes, nomodeset doesn't change anything
<giggsey> wxl, trying now
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip, usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033589/
<giggsey> wxl, nope. None of the screens give any display back
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: thats not all of the comamnd I gave
<VaticanCameos> Neat, I didn't know pastebinit existed.
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: cvopy ALL the comamdn I gace as ONE command, run it then pastebin the output
<wxl> VaticanCameos: df -h is the most important part :)
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip: I did this df -h; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: that will only pastebin the last text
<VaticanCameos> Ah
<usr13> VaticanCameos: You have to do the command(s) without pastebinit and then copy and paste the text
<VaticanCameos> My bad, on it
<usr13> VaticanCameos: (Ohterwise, we only get the last one)
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: df -h > ~/Desktop/data.txt; uname -a >> ~/Desktop/data.txt; dpkg -l | grep linux-image >> ~/Desktop/data.txt; lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/data.txt; pastebinit ~/Desktop/data.txt
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: if you want to do it the long way
<wxl> or echo $(commands) | pastebinit
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip: It is a wonder that you come up with that so fast. Wish I had that kind of thinking process. Anyway, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033616/
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: copy and paste is a wonderful thing
<VaticanCameos> lol
<theadmin> wxl: echo $(commands)? Isn't that essentially the same as just running "commands"? :P
<wxl> theadmin: not exactly in this case, since it pipes the output of ALL of the commands.
<theadmin> wxl: Ah, good point.
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip: The partition mounted on /media/Data is the automount NTFS drive.
<theadmin> wxl: In that case, you could as well use (commands) | pastebinit
<wxl> theadmin: ftw ;)
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-39-generic linux-image-3.5.0-40-generic linux-image-3.5.0-41-generic linux-image-3.5.0-42-generic linux-image-3.5.0-43-generic linux-image-3.5.0-44-generic
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip: Out of curiosity, what are these?
<usr13> VaticanCameos: /dev/sda6 is too small, (out of space):  /dev/sda6        12G   11G   84M 100% /
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: old kernels, you will keep the present kernel and one more in case
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: Ubuntu doesnt remove the old kernels.
<usr13> as ActionPa1snip suggests, you can remove old kernels and free up some space.
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip, usr13: It is freeing around 1.1 GB
<ActionPa1snip> 7 x 110Mb = 770Mb freed :)
<usr13> VaticanCameos: That last one is the only one you need.
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: oh yeah and extras, d'oh
<ActionPa1snip> VaticanCameos: also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip: The first one is still running. Cool stuff :D
<Daekdroom> ActionPa1snip, ubuntu removes old header packages in 13.10 and will remove kernel images in 14.04, btw
<ActionPa1snip> Daekdroom: only from Grub, the packages are still installed
<not_roasted> hi - I'm on 13.10 but when I hold down super key, it does not bring up Unity shortcuts as I've seen on other systems. Ehh??
<ActionPa1snip> not_roasted: if you make a new ubuntu user, is it the same?
<not_roasted> ActionPa1snip: I haven't tried. I can try in a little bit. I have too much going on to kill my current session. I never saw the shortcut *not* work aside from a single AskUbuntu article that I dug up from 3 months ago.
<usr13> not_roasted: Mabye you need to choose another keyboard setting.
<theadmin> not_roasted: Does tapping Super open the Dash?
<VaticanCameos> Is there a command which tells me which installed application takes how much space?
<theadmin> VaticanCameos: Sort of, apt-cache show package-name will tell you that about a package
<not_roasted> theadmin: yes. everything works perfectly aside from this hold-super-down thing.
<theadmin> not_roasted: That is odd.
<VaticanCameos> Weird. Disk Space Analyzer still says 100% full.
<usr13> VaticanCameos: ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<not_roasted> oddly enough theadmin , I DID mess with my keyboard setting as usr13 suggested because I was troubleshooting with another user...
<usr13> VaticanCameos: du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<not_roasted> theadmin, usr13, but my keyboard setting si correct. US. :<
<VaticanCameos> usr13: This is for the current directory right? A command which told me which application takes space would be cool.
<usr13> not_roasted: (I said *maybe*)
<usr13> VaticanCameos: correct
<leon> hi everyone
<VaticanCameos> ActionPa1snip, usr13: While space has definitely been freed, I was looking for a way to not have the system count the space occupied on the automount drive. Short of removing it from fstab, I don't see any other way. I need the drive because it has Eclipse and a Python repo.
<VaticanCameos> Correction: Not eclipse, but the Android SDK.
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Just FYI, (just shoing some helpful tools you might want to you as you explore your filesyste to see what you can do without).
<zas> привет
<VaticanCameos> usr13: Thanks for those. Will note them somewhere for convenient copy paste.
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Why do you care that the space that is occupied by the other drive is counted?
<zsa> ответ
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Why does it matter?
<VaticanCameos> usr13: Because that might be the reason it keeps throwing the filesystem root warning at me, or atleast that is what I perceive.
<llutz> VaticanCameos: use "du -x ..." to ignore mounts/other fs
<KIS> what is this line means in a cporgram          if(id > 10)  		{ execl("/bin/sh", "sh", NULL);  	else  		printf("Try again\n"); }
<usr13> VaticanCameos: You will get warnings when any of your filesystems are out of space
<VaticanCameos> llutz: Ah. I meant that I wanted the system not to count that drive when throwing warnings at me.
<VaticanCameos> usr13: I guess that's the reality I have to live with.
<llutz> KIS: http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/c/lesson2.html
<usr13> VaticanCameos: I consider it an advantage (knowing when a partition is getting full).
<VaticanCameos> I did not anticipate that my partition would actually get full.
<KIS> i mean what is the meaning of execel
<VaticanCameos> Ubuntu's space updates are usually quite efficient I think
<llutz> KIS: http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/OLDC/subsubsection2_18_4_1_1.html
<usr13> VaticanCameos: The alternative is that my system will no longer function when a disk is full.
<VaticanCameos> usr13: Indeed..
<lokai>     with open(outpath,'w') as f:
<lokai> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'config/local_config.py'
<usr13> VaticanCameos: This way, we know what the problem is.
<KIS> best tool for pixel-value differencing steganography  stegano indentifier in linux
<KIS> ?
<cfhowlett> !best|KIS,
<ubottu> KIS,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<GivenToCode> im unfamiliar with iptables but i need to forward/reroute all traffic for a specific ip address to 127.0.0.1. Reading the iptables docs im not sure what that looks like
<KIS> ok then give some of the links about that topic i havent found a single one in internet iam hopeless
<usr13> VaticanCameos: What size is your hard drive?  (see sudo fdisk -l )(or pastebinit)
<usr13> VaticanCameos: (You might consider re-arranging / re-sizing your partitions)
<VaticanCameos> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033721/
<bluerum> getting this message at about every other boot: http://imgur.com/tkNIs1h
<VaticanCameos> But if I work on partitions, don't I risk losing data here or there?
<bluerum> Anyone know why?
<Huseyin> Hi,
<Huseyin> Hi
<rstefanov> hello
<usr13> VaticanCameos: OK.  YOu have only 14G for linux and are leaving the rest of a 160G HD to MS Windows.  (Is that really what you want?)
<rstefanov> i have a vpn network interface tun0 10.70.19.174 (local ip for the vpn interface) and a local network 192.168.10.0/24. what route do i need to add and how so machines on 192.168.0/24 are able to access servers behind that vpn (route needs to be done on the gateway machine which is 192.168.10.1, this is where vpn client is)
<iptable> bluerum, the GUI is not loading.
<VaticanCameos> usr13: Heh. Linux was an afterthought specifically for development.
<bluerum> It doesent happen every time I start my computer. About 50 % of the time. What can I do?
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Obviously, just an afterthought.  Ok.
<VaticanCameos> The reason Windows gets that space is because 1. It's pathetic at space management 2. Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4.
<KIS> my system is lenovo b560 model i installed kali linux side by windows my touch pad not working in linux
<ActionPa1snip> KIS: kali isnt supported here
<ActionPa1snip> KIS: ask in #kali-linux
<vifino> Kali is debian
<iptable> bluerum, check logs in /var/log/*, including Xorg logs to figure out what fails
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Well, if those other partitions are not full, you could make some changes and have more room for Ubuntu.
<VaticanCameos> usr13: Don't get me wrong, I spend most of my time on Ubuntu.
<llutz> vifino: _based_ on debian*
<VaticanCameos> I think I might have to buy a drive later, preferably an SSD. Would transfer all games there.
<vifino> llutz yeah, yo right
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Since you spend most of your time on Ubuntu, does it make sense that you have such a spall part of your HD allocated to it?
<VaticanCameos> usr13: I did not anticipate the space boom. I should've.
<iptable> rstefanov, it's not that simple. The router on the other side needs a route as well to route packets back to your 192 network
<usr13> VaticanCameos: You have two HDs there, (280G worth), and you have 14G for Ubuntu.  ;)
<iptable> rstefanov, is your tun0 set as default route?
<rstefanov> iptable: on the other side (remote vpn) everything is sorted and i have no control over it. i can ping any machine behind the vpn from my local router
<VaticanCameos> VaticanCameos: ;_;
<rstefanov> iptable: default route is 192.168.10.1
<rstefanov> thats the router's ip address
<iptable> rstefanov, you still don't understand. Machine that's got 10. address pings using that address. machines which have 192. will try to ping using 192. address. The router on the other side cannot route to them. you would need to set your VPN router with tun0 as a NAT router with address translation. it's not jus a routing question
<VaticanCameos> I mean, usr13: ;_;
<VaticanCameos> lol tagged myself
<usr13> VaticanCameos: http://gparted.org/
<iptable> rstefanov, to find out how to setup NAT router, see this: http://glonek.co.uk/linux-router/basic-linux-router/
<VaticanCameos> usr13: I am aware of gparted. Why the link? o.O
<usr13> VaticanCameos: Ok, just so you know....  http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<shafeeq> hi, can i set a specific font to be used for a specific language?
<iptable> rstefanov, that's why most use VPN on their actual NAT router. it's easier to do all the routing, NAT and VPN there.
<rstefanov> iptable: oh snap i remember now
<rstefanov> i needed iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.10.0/24 -o tun0 -j MASQUERADE
<usr13> VaticanCameos: (There are about 1600 others on here, and more than likely a few others with same problem) /FYI
<iptable> rstefanov, for a start yes. that alone *might* work. try it.
<rstefanov> thank you for giving me this clue
<iptable> rstefanov, no probs
<rstefanov> it does
<rstefanov> the vpn server itself and remote routes on the other side are sorted
<rstefanov> i just needed to do the same on my side
<rstefanov> now it is working, thank you
<Walex2> VaticanCameos: solving your space problem/second disk problem: is that slowed down by (lack of) money or space in the PC or time or?
<iptable> no probs. rstefanov
<VaticanCameos> Walex2: The first option.
<VaticanCameos> Brb!
<lukas999874212> Bunos dias, tengo un problema con la instalacion de mi ubuntu, al parecer nop lee mi targeta grafica, una ati 5520
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jozefk> maybe it's Portuguese :)
<webzz> Hello, anyone know how to increase the network manager authentication timeout?
<jhutchins> jozefk: I think it's Spanish.
<jhutchins> jozefk: System didn't detect his graphics card.
<boboc> guys how can i fix this error? Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<boboc> the server is running but when i try to migrate a rails app to db i get this error
<llutz> boboc: "grep socket  /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<sudormrf> hey guys! I am looking for assistance with fail2ban.  my question is related to what I put in the jail.local file for the "banaction" and "action".  Basically I am not 100% sure what to put there.  Can someone please assist?
<boboc> llutz: http://pastebin.com/fsNp1KTb
<llutz> boboc: you see the answer?
<boboc> not really sorry, i'm new to sql
<llutz> boboc: your rails.app tries the wrong socket path
<bodie_> any eta for 14.04?
<llutz> bodie_: april
<boboc> so i should change /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock to the /tmp/mysql.sock?
<ActionPa1snip> bodie_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> boboc: either that or change the path in the rails.app if possible
<bodie_> thanks :)
<joshu_> hi what's the difference between running insserv vs update-rc.d to install an init script?
<boboc> llutz: ok thanks
<joshu_> Is one preferred over the other?
<bodie_> anyone know what kernel is in 13.10 offhand?
<bodie_> 3.11
<faqih_dan_kucing> 3.11 ?
<ActionPa1snip> !info linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.17.18 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bodie_> I need 3.13, but I can't seem to make 14.04 work on my laptop -_-
<bodie_> guess I could just try a kernel upgrade :)
<usr13> joshu_: I think update-rc.d is to enable scripts.  Right?
<faqih_dan_kucing> yapz :)
<joshu_> usr13 yeah but it seems from the man page of innsserv that it too enables scripts
<joshu_> usr13 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/insserv.8.html
<bodie_> I think 3.11 has an issue with Haswell i7's auto underclocker where it gets stuck at its lowest speed
<ActionPa1snip> bodie_: have you reported a bug?
<bodie_> eh, I saw a release note about fixing it in 3.12 or 13 (I forget which)
<usr13> joshu_:  I think the first line of the man file is a bit missleaging, if you look under DESCRIPTION, you see: "update-rc.d updates the System V style init  script  links"
<bodie_> and i can confirm it was working on 14.04, but i'm having boot issues -- i may ask in +1 about that, or just go with 13.10 and upgrade kernel
<plong> ciao..|||
<plong> !list
<ubottu> plong: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<joshu_> usr13 ok and for insert it says "   insserv  enables  an  installed  system  init script (‘boot script’) by
<joshu_>        reading the comment header of the script, e.g.:"
<ActionPa1snip> bodie_: your choice, we cannot support any other kernels in here excpet the ones from the ubuntu repos
<usr13> joshu_: It just changes the name of the files from S* to K* or K* to S* (far as I know, that's all it does, someone correct me if I'm wrong)....
<jhutchins> joshu_: There were like 6 different utilities for managing init scripts.  Which ones are updated for upstart I don't know.
<joshu_> jhutchins I see
<jhutchins> usr13: It adds or removes links in the appropriate runlevels.
<joshu_> usr13 jhutchins  which would you run if the script has been copied to /etc/init.d/my_script
<usr13> joshu_: jhutchins Ok, I stand corrected, it will either change the name of or create a new symlink.  Right?
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: both, K ius killed, then the S ones are started
<llutz> joshu_: insserv needs lsb-compliant script-headers.
<usr13> jhutchins: I don't think it relly removes a link, it just changes the name from S* to K*
<joshu_> llutz I have that. I followed the example in /etc/init.d/README
<bodie_> Thanks ActionPa1snip :)
<raks437> Guys I managed to install Ubuntu along side my Win8 with UEFI..please let me know how can I help other people with the same ?
<llutz> usr13: man update-rc.d   see "remove"
<usr13> ActionPa1snip: Yea, I know, and that is what it does, just changes the file name of the sysmlink, from S* to K*, (doen't really remove the link, just dissables it in that fashon). Right?
<llutz> usr13: what you mean is "disable"
<ActionPa1snip> usr13: sounds right to me
<sudormrf> no one?
<jhutchins> raks437: Write out the steps, with particular attention to any parts where the existing documentation wasn't clear to you.
<jhutchins> raks437: Post it to a blog or a wiki.
<jhutchins> usr13: No.
<sudormrf> if my goal is to append the IPs defined by <HOST> to the IP Tables with the DROP flag, what do I enter in lines 16 and 17? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033846/
<jhutchins> usr13: What it actually does is controlled by the header of the init file.
<raks437> @jhutchins:  well I was thinking to post this using Launhpad as an answer to all ? do any have a track on any bug or question in lp ?
<jhutchins> usr13: The init utilities add or remove links to the init script with appropriate names.  They don't rename them.
<llutz> joshu_: btw update-rc.d just uses insserv to take real actions, it's more of a wrapper script now
<jhutchins> usr13: When transitioning from one runlevel to another, the option is to start or kill a program; the init process does that by which kind of link and what it's priority is.
<jhutchins> usr13: Ubuntu, like most Debian derivatives, doesn't realy use different runlevels.
<joshu_> llutz ok is it better to use the wrapper or the low level insserv?
<llutz> joshu_: i'd use insserv
<joshu_> llutz cool I will try that. thanks for those who took part in the discussion
<llutz> update-rc.d is more of a relict from those days today imho. just existing for compatibility to old systems/script
<usr13> jhutchins: Yea, in which case, pretty much the only ones that matter are in /etc/rc2.d/  Right?
<jhutchins> usr13: 0 is shutdown, 1 is single user/rescue, 2-5 are identical, 6 is reboot, default is 2.
<usr13> jhutchins: Well, yea, I'm just talking about startup scripts.
<usr13> jhutchins: Because when a ubuntu machine starts up, it just goes to runelvel 2
<usr13> jhutchins: So, what ever starts with S in /etc/rc2.d/ gets started and what ever starts with K does not.   Right?
<bittu> ii
<bittu> hiiiiiii
<bittu> heyyy
<cfhowlett> bittu, yes we see you
<jhutchins> usr13: Right.
<jhutchins> usr13: Actually, whatever starts with a K gets explicitly killed, which is why the system doesn't just rename S to K.
<usr13> jhutchins: Well some things  have changed.   Was just looking for cups (on 12.04) and I see that it is now:  /etc/init.d/cups -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<usr13> jhutchins: Well, that is the way update-rc.d *used* to work, (I guess back in 10.04), maybe that is changed now....
<jesus_> alguien habla español?
<cfhowlett> !es|jesus_,
<ubottu> jesus_,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usr13> julieanna: But even 10.04 used upstart.  Right?
<usr13> sorry julieanna, That was for jhutchins
<julieanna> no worries usr13
<bodie_> where would I look for boot logs?
<theadmin> bodie_: /var/log/boot.log
<bodie_> so if it's booting, it's definitely generating a boot.log?  cause it's not in /var/log
<theadmin> Hm, should be if the boot works
<llutz> bodie_: sudo apt-get install bootlogd
<bodie_> mkay. trying to debug a boot issue (maybe grub is failing to hit the bootloader?)
<bodie_> er
<bodie_> actual OS bootloader
<bodie_> I have a haswell Vaio laptop, there was some weirdness with grub since it doesn't follow UEFI standard quite right
<bodie_> you have to rename it to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi or some such
<bodie_> anyway, it wasn't hitting grub, but I installed rEFInd and now I'm able to load GRUB
<bodie_> but it's still not making it to the boot process, I guess.  just hangs there on a purple screen after selecting the GRUB entry
<bodie_> is there a utility similar to arch-chroot where you don't have to mount all the right volumes?
<OerHeks> bodie_, rEFInd is for apple, not sure what you want with it on your Vaio?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bodie_> erm, it works for any UEFI booting system
<bodie_> thanks ubottu, perfect!
<bodie_> you the man (or lady) :)
<Pici> (robot)
<ggherdov> hello. If I wanted to know from where the ubuntu packagers take the source code for the tool called "nmon", http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/nmon who should I ask ?
<ice9> why netfilter modules are not loaded automatically when using conntrack in iptables?
<llutz> ggherdov:  "... Please consider filing a bug or asking a question via Launchpad before contacting the maintainer directly."
<ggherdov> llutz: sure.
<Pessimist> ggherdov, http://nmon.sourceforge.net/pmwiki.php
<ggherdov> Pessimist: awesome
<Pessimist> ggherdov, I think it took 2 clicks to find this website from the link you provided
<llutz> Pessimist: 1click
 * ggherdov llutz Pessimist indeed. I should learn to use this clicking thing on my desktop
<ggherdov> thanks and sorry for the noise
<Pessimist> np, just don't spam the maintainers
<ggherdov> yes. lesson learnt
<GivenToCode> ive disabled respawn in my upstart script yet it keeps respawning. is that normal?
<z3r0c007> hello
<sudormrf> is someone around to help me verify that fail2ban is working?
<sudormrf> and running?
<usr13> GivenToCode: Have you restarted the service yet?
<usr13> GivenToCode: (I don't know really but....)
<GivenToCode> usr13, i am trying to stop my service
<GivenToCode> stop my_service
<GivenToCode> but it keeps restarting
<usr13> GivenToCode: sudo service <name-here> stop
<jhutchins> GivenToCode: What service?
<GivenToCode> jhutchins, its an internal app
<sudormrf> anyone?
<GivenToCode> usr13, those commands are synonymous
<usr13> I had an internal app once but it came out
<ActionPa1snip> sudormrf: ps -ef | grep -i fail | grep -v grep
<jhutchins> sudormrf: Just watch your logs.
<sudormrf> ActionPa1snip: when I do that I get no result.  when I just do ps aux | grep fail2ban I get something
<sudormrf> jhutchins: which log? fail2ban log? syslog?
<llutz> sudormrf: use fail2ban-client  to get info about fail2ban
<llutz> sudormrf: like "fail2ban-client status"
<sudormrf> llutz: let me take a look
<sudormrf> llutz: it says the it is unable to contact the server.
<ActionPa1snip> sudormrf: yes, you see grep running don't you
<llutz> sudormrf: pgrep fail2ban
<sudormrf> llutz: returns nothing
<llutz> sudormrf: sudo grep fail2ban /var/log/syslog          to check why it doesn't run
<sudormrf> ActionPa1snip: oooohhh...that's what that means
<sudormrf> llutz: checking
<sudormrf> llutz: returns nothing
<llutz> sudormrf: check other logs too, idk where it logs to
<llutz> if not syslog*
<ActionPa1snip> sudormrf: grep -v means 'inverted grep', so show lines without the text on
<ActionPa1snip> sudormrf: otherwise you'll always see grep running
<sudormrf> ActionPa1snip: good to know.  :).
<sudormrf> llutz: hmm.
<ActionPa1snip> neater
<usr13> a clever way of not confusing yourself ;)
<ActionPa1snip> especially if you are piping to wc -l
<sudormrf> llutz: I got it sorted! thanks!
<Xuisce> hello
<llutz> ActionPa1snip: use brackets to eliminate grep, like: ps aux | grep [f]ail2ban
<sudormrf> yay! llutz ActionPa1snip thanks!!!!!
<ActionPa1snip> llutz: cool, learn something new every day
<llutz> ActionPa1snip: or ps $(pgrep fail2)       or or or  :)
<ActionPa1snip> llutz: is pgrep on all gnu distros?
<llutz> ActionPa1snip: comes with psmisc
<llutz> ActionPa1snip: pgrep/pkill, very handy imho
<llutz> i'm not sure if it comes with *buntu by default
<ActionPa1snip> llutz: ahh i see, i like to keep to the ones which are on everything, thats why i learned vi
<llutz> yup
<mjuszczak> Can someone help me interpret this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/911747 -- was that added in 13.10 or 14.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911747 in openssh (Ubuntu) "[Feature] Add AuthorizedKeysCommand to OpenSSH" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<parapan> Hi all / I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 - Bios version A17 - 4 Gb RAM Ubuntu 12.04 LTS / Sys Information shows only 3,2 Gb RAM / I manually installed PAE support - still 3,2 GB RAM / checked DELL website A17 is the latest Bios version ....what should I do ???
<llutz> !info openssh-client | muh2000   from version number, it is already in 13.10
<ubottu> muh2000 from version number, it is already in 13.10: openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 480 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<OerHeks> mjuszczak, yes, saucy proposed
<mjuszczak> OerHeks: saucy proposed is an add-on repo, correct?  Will it be part of main then in 14.04?
<flips> plan: run ubuntu on thinkpad tablet 2 (32 bit atom tablet pc), UEFI secure boot is set to off in BIOS. Downloaded 32 bit desktop image (850 MB or something) ... How should I proceed? Just dd the iso to the thumb drive (/dev/sdb) or partition (/dev/sdb1)?
<llutz> !info openssh-client  trusty
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.5p1-4 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 3771 kB
<llutz> mjuszczak: looks like
<OerHeks> mjuszczak, yes, you can enable it in softwarecenter > edit > sources... not sure it is available in 14.04 standard
<Plasmastar> Hi.
<Plasmastar> What size DVD would I need to make a copy of Ubuntu?
<kezu> does apache no longer work with php in ubuntu did a new install and php pages wont load
<michagogo|cloud> Plasmastar: Erm, I think there's only one size of DVD
<Plasmastar> 4 and 8 GB sizes
<usr13> kezu: It does but must be enabled
<michagogo|cloud> Plasmastar: The Ubuntu ISOs are all <1 GB, I believe
<kezu> usr13, can you please tell me what i need to do to get it working\
<kezu> the browser just tried to doanload php pages
<kezu> was working before but i deleted apache and reinstalled it
<michagogo|cloud> Some of them are small enough to fit on a CD, others aren't, but they should all fit on a DVD
<kezu> also does /var/www no longer act as the default directory for apache?
<sudormrf> ok.  another question about fail2ban.  currently the rule I created is doing this "racoon: ERROR: Invalid exchange type 243 from <HOST>", does anyone know if I can set a wildcard for the error number? meaning instead of 243 it would be something like *?
<usr13> kezu: Just a sec..
<kezu> k
<sudormrf> I am going to run some regex tests now
<Plasmastar> What the crap. Why is the newer version not LTS?
<bazhang> 14.04 is lts
<Plasmastar> Also. If I have 2GB memory, would 32-bit not run, at all?
<ActionPa1snip> Plasmastar: 32bit will rn if you want
<steve_> HEy
<Zal> when I run "apt-get remove openjdk-6-jdk", apt removes the package, and then installs openjdk-7-jdk automatically. Presumably because I have another package installed which requires java. Is there a flag I can pass to force removal *without* replacement?
<Plasmastar> bazhang: I see 12.04 and 13.10 on the site.
<Plasmastar> Am I missing something?
<steve_> Guys im on CrunchBang
<ActionPa1snip> steve_: crunchbang isnt supported here
<bazhang> Plasmastar, 14.04 is the next lts, the current lts is 12.04
<ActionPa1snip> Plasmastar: its not released yet, so you woint see it on the site yet. You can get prerelease with some searching
<Plasmastar> Are there any actual advantages or cons between 32-bit and 64-bit flavors?
<usr13> kezu: Are you on 12.04?
<sudormrf> anyone?
<sudormrf> llutz: ?
<shadyhosny> i want to install skype but it doesnt want to
<kezu> usr13, yes
<Plasmastar> When did Ubuntu become so hard. :)
<kezu> ikr
<kezu> i installed apache with the server install everything worked fine
<kezu> now a year or so later i reinstalled apache after an error that appeared out of nowhere
<llutz> sudormrf: no real idea, but aren't those rules regex-based? so it shouldn't be a problem to use wildcards
<kezu> and nothing works
<sudormrf> llutz: I think my problem is I don't know what the wildcards are for this.  I have tried *, *., <*.> and all the regex tests have failed
<bazhang> !info skype partner | shadyhosny
<ubottu> shadyhosny: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<sudormrf> llutz: man fail2ban says "no manual entry for fail2ban"
<bazhang> enable the partner repo shadyhosny
<shadyhosny> bazhang how can i enable it
<sudormrf> I think i found it
<sudormrf> llutz: I think it is .*.
<llutz> sudormrf: in doubt http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<sudormrf> llutz: no period at the end
<bazhang> shadyhosny, in software updates/update manager/synaptic which do you use
<bazhang> !partner | shadyhosny
<ubottu> shadyhosny: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<llutz> sudormrf:  \d+  does not work?
<mr_lou> Hello all.
<sudormrf> llutz: let me try it
<mr_lou> So, I'm a bit behind on upgrading. I've waited upgrading because I was working on a project. So I only upgraded to 12.04 just now.
<sudormrf> llutz: .* absolutely works
<usr13> kezu: See my PM
<sudormrf> llutz: that also works
<gcbirzan> How does one search for bugs related to a package in launchpad?
<mr_lou> Problem: After upgrading my internet is gone. I can get it back though, but typing sudo service network-manager stop and start in a terminal after boot, but I'd sure like to get it back normally. Can anyone help?
<mr_lou> *but = by
<sudormrf> llutz: are both accomplishing the same thing, or is one better than the other?
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Is there anything in the logs about it when it fails?
<llutz> sudormrf:  \d+ only matches decimals, .*  any chars
<sudormrf> llutz: ah, I will go with \d+ for now.  thank you again!
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, How do I view the logs? During boot, it takes a long time trying to configure network. "Waiting another 60 seconds for network".
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: It should be in /var/log/syslog, probably. Though, I know nothing about network manager, except that it's crap :P
<windows> hi
<trism> gcbirzan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagename; you can see the source package name in the: apt-cache show packagename; output (Source or Package if no Source)
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Your problem, however, sounds like your network interface isn't brought up automatically at boot. If you check /etc/network/interfaces, do you have an auto blah, where blah is your main network interface (should be eth0 for a desktop)
<shadyhosny> still cant enable repo
<gcbirzan> trism: Yeah. Not helpful for kernel bugs, I wanted to search for a specific version, I see 2.6 bugs in there :P
<gcbirzan> 1 → 75 of 2859 results
<windows> any way to make guvcview or cheese to work like video security on laptop to motion det and rec video ;)
<trism> gcbirzan: yeah for that I would use google, launchpad linux version bug description
<gcbirzan> Oh, well. Gonna try to see if upgrading initramfs fixes it
<gcbirzan> <-- is trying to install 3.13 on saucy from trusty.
<trism> gcbirzan: honestly it is usually easier to find bugs on launchpad from google anyway
<shadyhosny> bazhang cant find it
<gcbirzan> trism: Yeah, I was afraid of that :P
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Hmm... well... nothing looks suspecious, but I don't know what to look for.
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: You can post it on bpaste.net or something similar
<kezu> anyone know whay apache no longer works with php on reinstall?
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Yes, checked interfaces. It does have a line with iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kezu> it just tries to download php pages
<shadyhosny> guys i downloaded skype from the website but i cant install it
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: It should have a line, above, saying auto eth0
<llutz> kezu: sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo service apache2 reload
<kezu> apache2 reinstalled on ubuntu 12.04 server
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, oh... hmm...
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, auto eth0 is below that line.
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Though, granted, I'm not really sure how Ubuntu does it, I'm way more familiar with Debian :)
<gcbirzan> that should be fine
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, mkay
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, afaik pastebin doesn't require an account.
<gcbirzan> Nope.
<Liam-> I'm having issues with apt-get. http://paste.ml/sakimu.avrasm Yet even after removing the apt/lists/*, it still doesn't save/gives teh same error
<tmager> shadyhosny: what's the problem with it?
<meraj> hi
<meraj> I cloned libpthread source from git repository
<shadyhosny> tmager: i cant install skype on the laptop
<Liam-> I'm thinking, because I saw the SAME Ubuntu server on multiple errors, it's the actual italy server (assuming what "it" is)
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, When I call sudo service network-manager stop, it replies:
<meraj> I can't find any makefile in there
<mr_lou> stop: Unknown instance:
<meraj> can anyone tell me how to make the library?
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: What happens if you say "ps aux | grep -i network
<gcbirzan> Without the quote
<tmager> shadyhosny: I realize that, but specifically why not? what's the file you're trying to install from called?
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, I get this back:
<mr_lou> root      2635  0.0  0.1  23468  5796 ?        Ssl  19:41   0:00 NetworkManager
<mr_lou> sirlou    2777  0.0  0.0   4404   844 pts/1    S+   19:51   0:00 grep -i network
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: I'm assuming you booted 10 minutes ago?
<alok99> Has anyone ever tried to install Ubuntu on an iMac that doesn't have OS X on it?
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Yup
<mjuszczak> OK, I'm confused.  Would something that's in proposed still be included in the man file?  Out of box Ubuntu 13.10: man sshd_config | grep AuthorizedKeysCommand | wc -l -> 5
<gcbirzan> Hm, let me try to find a ubuntu machine :P
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, But at the moment, I am online using this machine. So probably not useful to run that command right now?
<mjuszczak> ... yet SSH refuses to restart when I add that in. Supposedly the version of SSH with it supported is only available in proposed, but why would it be in the man page?
<shadyhosny> tmager: skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.13-1_i386 thats the file name
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: You should, in /var/log/syslog, have stuff like this: Mar  3 07:51:49 tedy-pc NetworkManager[1283]: <info> (eth1): DHCPv4 state changed renew -> renew
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<meraj> anyone can help with making libpthread from source?
<tmager> shadyhosny: sorry, disconnected for a second -- anyway, if it's not a .deb have you tried just running ./whateverthefilenamewas?
<llutz> mjuszczak: according to the launchpad link you pasted earlier, the openssh version in 13.10 already has the patch integrated
<diverdude> Hello....i have downloaded these binaries: http://www.hdfgroup.org/HDF5/release/obtain5.html How do i install them on the system?
<llutz> mjuszczak: so yes, it should be mentioned in the man-page and no, no need for proposed
<shadyhosny> tmager: how can i get that ?? am new to ubuntu
<tmager> hit ctrl-alt-t to open the terminal and navigate to the directory that has the file in it
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Also, as a curiosity. When you just boot, can you ping stuff, or is it just tha tthe web browser won't work?
<Pici> meraj: what are you trying to accomplish here?
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Haven't tried. But web and mail didn't work. (Thunderbird)
<diverdude> can anybody help me?
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Pretty sure it's everything. :-)
<shadyhosny> tmager: sorry but i forgot how to navigate to a specific location
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: You can try. Network manager has this feature where it thinks it doesn't have Internet, but it does, so software that's ware of it won't even try to connect
<mjuszczak> llutz: Oh okay, thank you.
<Liam-> http://paste.ml/sakimu.avrasm <-- Can anyone help fix this?
<meraj> Pici: I want to cross compile pthread and generate a libpthread.a for arm
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, So try to ping e.g. www.google.com ?
<cyford> i keep having unexpected dns issues..
<tmager> shadyhosny: cd newlocation
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Yup.
<meraj> Pici: I cross compiled libncurse already
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Alright, will try. bbl. :-) Thanks
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Not that it'd fix your problem, but at least you know where to start.
<gcbirzan> Or what to blame :)
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Yuo
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, I mean Yup
<meraj> Pici: but I can't seem to find out how to do it with pthread
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Rebooting to bring back the problem.
<Guest69562> hey guys I have an emergency please help me to install Moonlight (silverlight) for either firefox or chromium plz ???
<xsay> hello everyone, I created a new password to use for my disk partition, and copy-pasted it as the new password during changing, and all was done successfully. but when I wanted to access the partition, it says wrong password and I cant unlock the partition. how can this be?
<cyford>   my ubuntu is having unexpected dns issues..    i have my own dns server   and  all others are working fine,   nslookup displays fine  athough it shows comming from 127.0.0.1#    but i cant ping   smtp.googlemail.com
<cyford> i can from centos,
<Juju> Hello i want to use some java type software... It needs (at least) sun-java6-jre
<Juju> where can i install this?
<tmager> shadyhosny: you in the directory yet?
<cyford> also    having  2 dns  servers on this machines doest act as backup..  more like load balancing for me
<cyford> juju  i installed from source
<Mr-64br13l> Juju: $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Mr-64br13l> $ sudo apt-get update
<Mr-64br13l> $sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Juju> but.. i meant, i don't want to install the software to create java applications, i only need to run applications
<Pici> meraj: Are you sure that you don't already have it and that it is just looking in the wrong path?
<Juju> oracle-java7-installer is the software to create them or to run them?
<Mr-64br13l> Juju: Installing that will help you run the java program that you need.
<cyford> source on java website  but i had to get icetea  for it to work with firefox
<ekh> I have ubuntu 10. Is there a way to install v13 without a CD or USB?
<viej> hello everyone, my password change was done successfully. but now the new password isnt accepted, and I cant access the disk partition
<meraj> Pici: I have one which I got from a toolchain
<meraj> Pici: but when I try to link it (libpthread.a) it gives all sorts of symbol not found errors
<meraj> Pici: I can give you pastebin output
<shadyhosny> tmager: sorry but i dont know what to type after cd
<path0gen> type this
<path0gen> man cd
<Pici> meraj: Hm... I just got alerted to a work issue here that I need to take a look at, but perhaps someone else here (or in ##linux) can give you a hand
<llutz> ekh: debootstrap
<meraj> Pici: ok
<meraj> Pici: thanks
<viej> hello everyone, my password change was done successfully. but now the new password isnt accepted, and I cant access the disk partition
<cyford>   <viej>   is the username the same case as the one u use to use?
<viej> cyford,
<viej> I only need password, itis for the disk partition. therefore I dont need a username
<maultitude> Is there a way to specify different ssh ports for internal and external users?
<heath> heya
<maultitude> I need port 22 for certain softwares used internally, but prefer not exposing 22 to the outside world
<cyford> ohh u encripted the disk
<usr13> viej: What do you mean "for the disk partition".  What exactly are you trying to login to?
<heath> i'm wanting to change the launcher keyboard shortcut to the typical key used on mac machines for launching it's dash
<llutz> maultitude: are you behind a router?
<heath> I'm guessing there's some other way of doing this besides using ccsm?
<badass> can i preserve environment variables set in a bash script and pipe the variables to another command?
<heath> CCSM isnt' working for the launcher
<Guest69562> hey guys I have an emergency please help me to install Moonlight (silverlight) for either firefox or chromium plz ???
<badass> $bash -C "/path/to/env.sh; echo $variable;"
<badass> how can i accomplish this?
<badass> env.sh would set $variable
<usr13> viej: Oh, are you using an encrypted filesystem of some sort?
<gcbirzan> badass: export variable
<maultitude> llutz: yes. want to forward a nonstandard ssh port, but still be able to use ssh on port 22 internally
<cyford> guest if its for netflix  u need to use wine
<gcbirzan> badass: without the $ sign.
<viej> usr13, it is a partition of my external disk. I wanted to change its password. and I created a new one in my password vault. then I copy-pasted it during the pw change process. it was changed successfully. then I entered the new pw to access the partition, and it is not accepted since.
<badass> gcbirzan: yeah i tried that
<maultitude> llutz: actually, I'm a jackass
<parapan> Hi all / I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 - Bios version A17 - 4 Gb RAM Ubuntu 12.04 LTS / Sys Information shows only 3,2 Gb RAM / I manually installed PAE support - still 3,2 GB RAM / checked DELL website A17 is the latest Bios version ....what should I do ???
<maultitude> llutz: I just won't forward port 22.. duh..
<gcbirzan> badass: Oh. You mean from a script!
<gcbirzan> badass: I get it.
<llutz> maultitude: just let ssh listen on 22 and  configure portforwarding outside xxx -> inside 22
<gcbirzan> badass: You can't. However, if you can run the script in the current shell: . /patch/to/env.sh
<badass> yeah the bash file contains 'export THIS_VARIABLE="value"'
<gcbirzan> Or, well, source /path/to/env.sh
<badass> :-/
<gcbirzan> Instead of running it.
<badass> so bash -C "source /path/to/env.sh; echo $THIS_VARIABLE"
<gcbirzan> badass: Yup.
<badass> hmm
<llutz> maultitude: that's from WAN-side the same as letting ssh listen on port (xxx) !=22
<badass> thx
<badass> gcbirzan: it does not work
<maultitude> llutz: I just added the second port into /etc/ssh/sshd_config.. will only forward the new one on the router. 22 will just stay blocked from the outside
<alok99> Has anyone ever tried to install Ubuntu on an iMac that doesn't have OS X on it?
<gcbirzan> badass: http://bpaste.net/show/gZD1igrpl10nPWq5Y3eJ/
<llutz> maultitude: works too, makes just no sense
<badass> hmm
<badass> weird im not getting those results ><
<llutz> maultitude: if you're not directly connected to the internet, nobody from WAN will see the real ssh-port. that's job of portforwarding
<viej> usr13, this is extremely strange. instead of trying to access with the new password, I tried to change the password again. since for this I had to enter the present pw first, I did so, and the change was successful (the first pw was accepted). what more, I can access the partition with the new pw now.
<badass> gcbirzan: try it with an export?
<maultitude> llutz: that's a good point.
<gcbirzan> badass: Are you sure you're doing exactly what you typed? Again, you cannot export a variable in a parent process, so if you do bash -c '. foo.sh'; echo $a, it won't work
<viej> stranger than paradise
<usr13> viej: Very good.
<viej> but how come?
<gcbirzan> badass: It works, as expected.
<gcbirzan> badass: http://bpaste.net/show/HXXMC1z3oHkjWQ5K8QEJ/
<badass> okay yeah
<badass> i did separate the quote
<badass> thanks
<viej> as far as I've seen, there is no restriction on the composition of passwords, right? you can use any special character.
<gcbirzan> You're welcome!
<gcbirzan> viej: Yes.
<gcbirzan> Though, I wouldn't know where to begin telling you how it works with non-ascii
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, No, couldn't ping anything. Looked in the syslog again, but couldn't spot anything weird.
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: Could you paste the relevant (whatever network manager says) to bpaste.net or pastebin, whatever :)
<gcbirzan> Also, I've ordered food and it'll soon be here, so I might need to leave :P
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, From syslog? Ok
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Ok
<adamcunnington> Hi, I have quite a gap in my understanding on best practice re. third party stuff / even stuff in ubuntu repositories
<adamcunnington> When is it better to use ubuntu repository over getting an up to date version
<gcbirzan> adamcunnington: I'm not sure I understand the question.
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Hm.. actually there are only 2 NetworkManager lines when it fails:
<mr_lou> Mar  4 20:08:44 sirlou-desktop kernel: [   23.030089] type=1400 audit(1393959587.752:4): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=538 comm="apparmor_parser"
<mr_lou> Mar  4 20:08:44 sirlou-desktop kernel: [   23.030107] type=1400 audit(1393959587.752:5): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=553 comm="apparmor_parser"
<gcbirzan> But, in my experience, mixing different versions of Ubuntu (or, God forbid, Debian, or other variants) on the same system doesn't always work flawlessly
<usr13> adamcunnington: Just depends what version of what app you want/need, but it is always best to use the package management system.
<gcbirzan> Case in point, you cannot install the trusty kernel on saucy :)
<usr13> adamcunnington: If you can tell us what it is you want to do with your computer, we might be able to tell you of a way to do it.
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Those are the only two lines that has the word "networkmanager" in them during boot in the syslog.
<adamcunnington> usr13: take wine and winetricks
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Mixing different versions? Was that for me?
<viej> thank you all for your help, good night!
<gcbirzan> mr_lou: It was for adamcunnington
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Ok. :-)
<usr13> adamcunnington: Ok.... And your question _______________?
<usr13> adamcunnington: Have you considered VM?
<adamcunnington> usr13: winehq advised that my version of winetricks and probably wine is really outdated and i should get it from winehq.com - would that be a PPA?
<adamcunnington> usr13: i have considered it yes but in my case, I am trying to install replaymusic which is sound-card recording software. I want to be able to record locally, rather than booting up virtualbox
<gcbirzan> It could be. Debian has this wine-unstable package, which is a newer version
<usr13> adamcunnington: I just use the version that is available from the repository, (and works fine for everyting I've used it for).  So, have you tried using it for anything?  Or have you even installed it yet?
<adamcunnington> usr13: replaymusic isn't working with wine because there are 2 files that it requires that are missing; wmvcore.dll and lassolib.dll. Someone suggested that winetricks might have a solution which i'd not heard of before so i'm now looking into winetricks and on the way, someone suggested that my version is really out of date
<adamcunnington> usr13: it installed with wine, looks like ubuntu 12.04 packages it with it
<mr_lou> After upgrading to 12.04 I've lost the ability to invert the colours. I'd really like that back.
<adamcunnington> usr13: i don't know how to use it yet, i'm at that stage now, i don't even know what it 'is' lol
<usr13> adamcunnington: Why not use native software for hyour recordings?
<parapan> Hi all > ubuntu 12.04 reports 3,2 Gb of RAM / lshw report memory 2x2 GB / where is the rest of ?
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Would it be a good or bad idea to upgrade to 13.04 before fixing this network issue?
<adamcunnington> usr13: because replaymusic is good and i've paid for a license forit
<usr13> adamcunnington: ONce you have wine installed, when you bring up a .exe file, it just loads it up.
<adamcunnington> usr13: unless there is a better, free, native version that you can suggest
<adamcunnington> usr13: wine doesn't work with it due to 2 missing .dlls as i said above. This is why i'm now looking into winetricks
<usr13> adamcunnington: But use the tools and apps that are already available for Ubuntu, (rather than trying to install applications that are supposed to run on MS Windows systems).
<usr13> adamcunnington: Again:  Have you considered VM?
<adamcunnington> usr13: again, that won't help - did you read what i said above?
<adamcunnington> usr13: there is no ubuntu alternative to replay music that is even 1/10th as good
<adamcunnington> usr13: it auto tags and everything
<llutz> parapan: uname -m        are you using 32bit?
<adamcunnington> man, i need 2 computers, 1 for linux and development, the other windows for actually doing stuff. Linux is a million years away in terms of getting things to support it :|
<usr13> adamcunnington: I don't know about the app your talking about, but I've used audacity
<usr13> adamcunnington: And how long have you been using Linux?
<adamcunnington> usr13: audacity is quite different
<adamcunnington> usr13: about 4 days
<adamcunnington> usr13: but like 50% of the things i wanted on here, I can't
<adamcunnington> usr13: itunes, internet explorer for web dev testing purposes, replay music, sonos controller - all don't work
<adamcunnington> even with wine
<llutz> adamcunnington: linux is not a starter for windows applications
<adamcunnington> even programs that do work with wine have partial functionality. Ubuntu is awesome but there are certain things I need to be able to do on it that I currently can't - feel like I've hit a brick wall
<usr13> adamcunnington: I still do not understand why you don't want to use virtualbox
<usr13> adamcunnington: (What you have said makes no sense at all.)
<adamcunnington> llutz: i understand that but it's also not an alternative when support is so limited
<llutz> adamcunnington: depends on the usage, ymmv
<adamcunnington> usr13: because then whenever i want to use this software, i have to boot up virtualbox and have the software duplicated inside it
<gmachine_24> OK enough; debate this somewhere else
<parapan> llutz: yes
<adamcunnington> gmachine_24: this is not a debate - i'm merely trying to get things working
<usr13> adamcunnington: You *have* hit a brick wall, (because you have installed linux and only want to run MS Windows apps).
<johtso> ouch, is there a way to bulk roll-back the actions of an accidental apt-get upgrade?
<gmachine_24> adamcunnington, I came in late. What is your problem?
<llutz> parapan: 32bit cannot handle more than ~3.2 GiB, you'll need 64bit to use the full 4GB (or PAE)
<adamcunnington> usr13: That's not true. I will run any app that can do what i used to use, did.
<johtso> I have the changes made from the logs
<usr13> adamcunnington: Have you tried virtualbox before?
<parapan> llutz: installed PAE kernel manually
<usr13> adamcunnington: Have you tried aduacity?
<adamcunnington> usr13: yes. Replay Music and audactity are years apart, they do different things
<gcbirzan> johtso: Not really.
<johtso> gcbirzan, damn
<adamcunnington> usr13: replay music records and auto tags tracks. Audacity is a very broad 'audio manipulation' tool
<parapan> llutz: lshw command reports 4 GB RAM / virtualbox reports 3,585 GB RAM on the host machine - ubuntu / Ubuntu system monitor reports only 3,2 Gb Ram
<adamcunnington> gmachine_24: I want to be able to run spotify / chromium in ubuntu and record using software called replaymusic
<Beldar> johtso, There is no last working option here, what is the issue, it might be easier to fix?
<paulobtr> hi
<anidude> Hello
<adamcunnington> gmachine_24: Replay Music is not available for linux and so i tried to install it using wine - it installed succcesfully but it won't run as there are 2 missing DLLS. That's where I'm at and the stage in which I am stuck
<usr13> adamcunnington: Well, I do not know what you want to do.  I have not used Replay Music and do not know what it does.  If Replay Music does not have a Linux alternative, take it up with their developers, (complain to them, not us).
<adamcunnington> usr13: sorry, i don't mean to complain, just frustrated but i'm genuinely looking for a solution. As i understand it, virtualbox essentially runs as a separate machine and so it couldn't possibly record from software running outside of it, no?
<gmachine_24> adamcunnington, I never use wine so I can't help you.
<johtso> Beldar, I was hoping to be able to do something general and automatic, as this caused a whole swathe of packages to be upgraded, and across two servers
<anidude> So, my father just installed ubuntu onto an old laptop, as his win7 partition was just nasty, and he says he'd played with  linux before
<llutz> parapan: vmstat -s -SM | head -1
<parapan> llutz: maybe the rest is taken by the embedded video card ? but that reports a max of 256 Mb
<anidude> however, the tv he's using as a monitor isn't being used as a sound output
<usr13> !vbox | adamcunnington
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/8AQtJ9SC can someone help me with this issue. it was working fine last night. i wake up to this
<ubottu> adamcunnington: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<anidude> via the hdmi
<MonkeyDust> adamcunnington  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, ask your question there
<parapan> llutz:   3275 M total memory
<anidude> any reasons the hdmi port isn't being used as a sound output?
<anidude> he's been playing with video card drivers trying to get it to work
<AcidRain2012> the file permissions are properly set
<llutz> parapan: uname -a    reports PAE kernel and "grep -i pae /proc/cpuinfo" shows some "flags" lines?
<Beldar> johtso, Not anything I can do, however with details this channel is helpful.
<AcidRain2012> yet... it says bad ownership
<parapan> llutz:  3.5.0-46-generic #70~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 9 23:56:40 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<llutz> parapan: thats not a PAE kernel afaik
<johtso> Beldar, yeah, fair enough, I'm going to start with trying to roll back postgres specific packages as that's where things are breaking at the moment
<AcidRain2012> someone please just take a look at it when you get a chance and give me any type of advice. http://pastebin.com/8AQtJ9SC
<parapan> llutz: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce
<llutz> parapan: well your cpu supports PAE but the kernel doesn't.
<parapan> llutz: I was thinking the same > that's why I installed PAE manually .....restarted, but the situation is the same ....
<paulobtr> I'm on 12.04 64bit. I'm trying to endode a flv file to xvid avi  (old dvd/tv player format). The following line: avconv -y -i video.flv -acodec libmp3lame -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag xvid video.avi ......retuns: unknown encoder libmp3lame. Synaptic show me that I have libmp3lame0, so I try with that...same result: unknown encoder libmp3lame0....
<llutz> AcidRain2012: ls -ld /media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2/       must be root-owned
<parapan> llutz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE i followed the instructions from this page . . .
<usr13> !info virtualbox-guest-additions.iso | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (source: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso): guest additions iso image for VirtualBox. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 4.2.16-1 (saucy), package size 45368 kB, installed size 58276 kB
<AcidRain2012> llutz, i just tried it with root owned. didnt work. same issue
<yofun> Question why is my server seeing its LAN IP instead of its WAN IP ( http://stats.frenzic.net)
<yofun> Question why is my server seeing its LAN IP instead of its WAN IP ( http://stats.frenzic.net)
<parapan> llutz: i saw the difference on the kernel files since i've installed kali beside ubuntu ...and on the grub screen the kali kernel  has the PAE indication ....
<AcidRain2012> llutz, when root owned: fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory component "/media/AcidShower/FTP/jkdf2/"
<anidude> anyone?
<AcidRain2012> drwxrwxr-x 6 root root 4096 Mar  4 13:10 jkdf2
<bekks> yofun: Can you elaborate what you are doing?
<yofun> bekks: do you notice it says its IP is a lan IP?
<llutz> AcidRain2012: the full path must be root:root and the user must not have any writeaccess
<bekks> yofun: Define "it" first.
<MonkeyDust> paulobtr  winff is a nice tool to convert audio/video files
<AcidRain2012> huh... if the full path is root:root then the user wouldnt have any write access
<kapad> test
<bekks> yofun: And what exactly are you expecting, when running apache/php locally on the server?
<yofun> bekks: on that stats page " Listening IP10.14.47.12" "it" is the server
<AcidRain2012> llutz, just checked. full path is root:root
<llutz> AcidRain2012: create a writable dir under $ChrootDirectory
<yofun> I'm expecting it to show the WAN IP
<yofun> Not the LAN
<AcidRain2012> llutz, i have one: drwxrwxr-x  3 LSF_Nick2000 root      4096 Mar  3 20:56 JKBot
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust ok, thank you, I'll try that...
<AcidRain2012> this is /jkdf2/JKBot/
<llutz> parapan: well if you installed and booted the PAE-kernel ... no idea why it doesn't show up as pae. "grep PAE /boot/config-$(uname -r)"
<bekks> yofun: "It" is running locally on the server generating that webpage. Until configuring that page/code/whatever to display a custom IP, it will display your local LAN IP.
<MonkeyDust> yofun  paste this line in terminal    sudo apt-get install curl;curl ifconfig.me
<bekks> yofun: Oh, and you could update to an LTS enablement stack kernel.
<johtso> I mistakenly caused this upgrade to happen "postgresql-9.1:amd64 (9.1.9-0ubuntu12.04, 9.1.12-0ubuntu0.12.04)" how can I roll it back if apt doesn't seem to have the version anymore?
<usr13> adamcunnington: sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-guest-additions.iso
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust same error with winff: unknown encoder libmp3lame.....
<yofun> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/MrK25ppf
<yofun> bekks: how?
<MonkeyDust> ok, that's lib mp3 lame, looking it up
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust synaptic show me that I have libmp3lame0
<bekks> yofun: How what?
<anidude> anyone able to help with this hdmi issue?
<yofun> 1:46 PM <bekks> yofun: Oh, and you could update to an LTS enablement stack kernel.
<adamcunnington> what is the easiest way to wipe ubuntu and reinstall? I want a fresh install!
<MonkeyDust> paulobtr  my guess: it's not a mp3 file, even if it looks like one
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust but avconv from shell say same thing: unknown encoder libmp3lame0......
<bekks> yofun: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-saucy
<paulobtr>  avconv -y -i video.flv -acodec libmp3lame -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag xvid video.avi
<yofun> adamcunnington: backup files And load the ISO file via USB?
<MonkeyDust> paulobtr  try without libmp3lame
<paulobtr> * avconv -y -i video.flv -acodec libmp3lame0 -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag xvid video.avi ....result: unknown encoder libmp3lame0....
<yofun> 1:51 PM yofun 1:46 PM <bekks> yofun: Oh, and you could update to an LTS enablement stack kernel. <-- how so?
<bekks> adamcunnington: Boot a livecd, and reinstall.
<bekks> yofun: I told you.
<adamcunnington> ok thanks
<yofun> Oh I see now
<usr13> adamcunnington: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<usr13> adamcunnington: Yea, boot the liveCD or USB and install, (that's all there is to it).
<usr13> adamcunnington: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<diverdude> when i do apt-get install someprogram-dev,  what is it in that command that makes it possible to reach that library and its header files from anywhere?
<usr13> diverdude: apt-cahce showpkg someprogram-name
<bodie_> diverdude, I think the installer puts the libraries of "whatever-dev" into places on your filesystem that your compiler knows to look for libraries
<llutz> diverdude: ldconfig, but it shouldn't be needed to run it manually
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/Mvs7Zd0S
<usr13> diverdude: apt-cache  not apt-cahce  (typo)
<MonkeyDust> paulobtr  try using as little options as possible, in your command, see what it syas
<MonkeyDust> paulobtr  or does
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust why I have not a valid libmp3 lame library?
<diverdude> llutz: like this one for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034833/ i dont see that much info
<llutz> diverdude: don't know what apt-cache should help you
<diverdude> llutz: i want to know what files are put where
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust or why avconv don't like my libmp3lame0 library?
<llutz> diverdude: dpkg -L package
<usr13> diverdude: Or   cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/some-name.list
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust there's alternatives library to libmp3lame on ubuntu for encoding mp3?
<Left_Turn> is there a way to get the date created value of a file?
<llutz> Left_Turn: no
<Left_Turn> wow really?
<MonkeyDust> paulobtr  not sure, maybe the people in #ubuntustudio can help better -- it's not the same distro, i know, but that's my hint
<Left_Turn> ok thanks
<llutz> Left_Turn: ext4 has a field for creation-time, but afaik its not in use yet
<Left_Turn> llutz, oh i see. ah well:(
<paulobtr> MonkeyDust ok, thanks for your patience, bye :)
<cameron> I am attempting to build a package for launchpad and getting the following errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7034759/ dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libGL.so.1
<llutz> Left_Turn: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4  "Improved timestamps"
<Left_Turn> oh nice.. thankd llutz
<adamcunnington> do i need to install java runtime environment in ubuntu?
<adamcunnington> for web applets
<Left_Turn> llutz, wow I didn't know it was that deeply rooted. Thanks again for the link.
<llutz> Left_Turn: one would think "easy, just add it, why haven#t it been done ages ago". well, not that easy
<Left_Turn> very true.. i was one of them:(
<llutz> Left_Turn: but it's still a would-be-nice-to-have feature
<mr_lou> gcbirzan, Hey. I got it working. I commented out the eth0 lines in network/interfaces. For some reason my connection now uses eth4, and apparently those two lines messed it up. Not quite sure how I get a connection now, since there's nothing about eth4 in network/interfaces, but I don't care as long as it works. :-)
<Left_Turn> yes totally... now i'll make a file to store all creation dates of useful files:) @ llutz
<llutz> Left_Turn: could be using incron to automate that, i guess
<Left_Turn> ohh.. never heard of it.. i'll look into that
<superkiwi> How do I set native resolution (2560x1440) on a monitor that has bad EDID on HDMI? I only get 1920x1080. I've extracted EDID from Windows.
<llutz> Left_Turn: an idea how to do: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14692353/executing-a-bash-script-upon-file-creation
<Left_Turn> ah awesome.. thanks
<diverdude> how can i check if there are duplicate filenames in 2 different directories?
<llutz> !info fdupes | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 17 kB, installed size 69 kB
<alazyworkaholic> I have a very strange filesystem mount error for a partition (sdd7): Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdd7: Command-line `mount "/mnt/88GB"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: special device /dev/sdc7 does not exist  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<alazyworkaholic> why would sdc7 matter at all?
<diverdude> llutz: hmm so if i want to compare /home/usern/a and /home/usern/b/foo with fdupes, how do i then do that?
<llutz> diverdude: fdupes /home/usern/a  /home/usern/b/foo
<llutz> diverdude: too hard?
<diverdude> llutz: mmm why does fdupes  /usr/lib/ /usr/lib/ give no output?
<llutz> diverdude: because its nonsense
<diverdude> llutz: i wanted to check the output in a case where i am sure there is duplicates...and then there is none :/
<llutz> diverdude: same file != duplicate
<arduinoob> Why do I constantly get "held back packages"?
<arduinoob> what is the usual reason for this?
<arduinoob> conflicts?
<llutz> arduinoob: packages it depends on aren't available yet
<llutz> diverdude: man fdupes (-H would force your idea)
<arduinoob> so what, it's like a trailer?
<adamcunnington> what is ubuntu's built in ability to edit id3 tags like?
<arduinoob> coming soon to a distribution near you.
<llutz> adamcunnington: kid3, easytag, id3v2, lots of tools
<adamcunnington> llutz: ok cool
<adamcunnington> Can someone explain the difference between adding a PPA via cli and adding a source via software sources?
<diverdude> llutz: thanks for your help :)))  managed to solve my problem weee ehehe
<angela_21> hola
<rww> adamcunnington: there isn't one, adding a PPA either way will do the same thing on the backend
<adamcunnington> rww: great thanks
<angela_21> is this the right place to ask about a strange terminal experience?
<bekks> bright white light? ;)
<angela_21> I am new to bash terminal
<bekks> angela_21: Just ask right away :)
<angela_21> when I open a new terminal I can see my computer name on the left side
<angela_21> if I login to my work's vpn sometimes it shows a strange name instead
<angela_21> what does this mean?
<bekks> angela_21: The name of your computer as set/seen by the VPN.
<angela_21> my computer name is mbp
<angela_21> but I see something like: phl-kolodnerlxp
<bekks> angela_21: And whats the DNS name of the IP given by the VPN?
<angela_21> phl-kolodnerlxp
<angela_21> so is that what is happening? the vpn re-assigns me a new name?
<bekks> angela_21: Yeah, most likely.
<angela_21> weird thing is sometimes even when connected to the vpn I see my original computer name, it is not consistent. I was hoping you would say someone is hacking your computer
<angela_21> not that I want to
<bekks> angela_21: You can just ask your VPN admin if he can a) make that happen consistently, or b) stop renaming your computer :)
<garylabronz> hey, i want to source my .bashrc in a script. but it doesnt change the current session in the terminal, how do i source inside a script for the current session?
<llutz> garylabronz: . filetosource
<bekks> garylabronz: ". ~/.bashrc"
<angela_21> any emacs users here?
<angela_21> thank bekks by the way
<angela_21> @bekks thank you
<bekks> angela_21: you're welcome :)
<garylabronz> berks: no luck
<garylabronz> llutz: no luck either
<sokruosov> angela_21: just ask it
<garylabronz> . ~/.bashrc
<garylabronz> is what im calling in the script
<garylabronz> i was ding it with source ~/.bashrc first
<garylabronz> if i run source .bashrc from the command it works fine
<oscalation> where are the instructions to install ubuntumobile
<angela_21> are there any games for emacs that allow you to learn key bindings?
<llutz> garylabronz: "source file" should do too, are you sure your script runs with bash?
<garylabronz> yeah i curl the script and pipe to bash
<bodie_> my favorite word game is google.com
<heath> how would you change super-w to show all the windows open?
<garylabronz> url | bash
<heath> I'm on a macbook and i want to use the special key meant for this
<garylabronz> i check if .bashrc exists, it does and i run source. but nothing changes in the session. loging out and back in does it correctly. or just manually running source .bashrc
<llutz> garylabronz: your script runs in a sub-shell, exiting and returning to the original shell with old env?
<garylabronz> yeah how do i make it run in currennt shell ?
<garylabronz> im also using bash 3, if that changes anything? with centos5
<llutz> you shouldn't have said that ...
<bekks> garylabronz: So you dont use Ubuntu then?
<garylabronz> bekks: i have ubuntu 12 running on my machine, then servers on centos 5/6
<oscalation> whats the room for 14.04?
<oscalation> ubuntu-dev ?
<bekks> oscalation: #ubuntu+1
<llutz>  oscalation  #ubuntu+a
<llutz>  oscalation  #ubuntu+1 sry
<oscalation> np ty
<Turingi> Trusty Targ 14.04, has anyone else had graphical glitches with the liveDVD with the latest iso build?
<xangua> Turingi: #ubuntu+1
<Corvette> I have some questions about the audio on my laptop. For some reason the built in audio card is no longer being recognized by Ubuntu, likely after an update that broke it. How do I fix it? Also I have a Bluetooth headset that works with the laptop, and with Ubuntu, but Ubuntu only supports the 'Telephony Duplex' profile which sounds no better than a bad phonecall. How do I enable A2DP?
<sudormrf> llutz: if you are still around.  fail2ban is working, but now I would like to make a tweak.  I don't want these IPs to be able to reconnect.  the default behavior in fail2ban is a temporary ban.  I want it to be permanent.  any thoughts?
<geekgm> hi. Does anyone here use Handbrake for encoding videos?
<heath> ubottu: shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<llutz> sudormrf: well... http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/MANUAL_0_8  idk, i haven't really used that
<sudormrf> thanks
<geekgm> Handbrake Subtitles Hard Burn they are always in black. How do I get Handbrake to burn them in white color?
<justaguy> i followed https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04 , but now i get swapon: /swapfile: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<justaguy> when doing sudo swapon /swapfile
<usr13> justaguy: so, you don't use a swap partition? (only a swap file?)
<llutz> justaguy: sure you did "sudo mkswap /swapfile" before?
<justaguy> usr13: my vps had no swap
<usr13> justaguy: oh, ok
<justaguy> i did free -m and it showed me NONE AVIABLE NONE USED
<llutz> justaguy: some vps won't allow to add any swap
<justaguy> usr13: well running stuff with sudo and then getting permission denied
<justaguy> is weird
<usr13> justaguy: Yea it is.
<llutz> justaguy: you don#t get " permission denied", yo get "Operation not permitted" you said
<justaguy> ow ye right
<llutz> justaguy: openVZ vps? you lose
<justaguy> llutz: yes
<llutz> justaguy: http://forums.vpslink.com/linux/621-swap-space.html#post3915
<llutz> justaguy: no idea if this really helps, maybe ... http://linux-problem-solver.blogspot.de/2013/08/create-fake-swap-in-openvz-vps-if-you-get-swapon-failed-operation-not-permitted-error.html
<usr13> justaguy: That second link llutz gave you looks interesting.  Let us know if it works.
<llutz> usr13: sure it works, it will _report_ you having some swap ...
<Corvette> Guys my pulseaudio isn't working can someone help? I'm on 12.04 and the pulse server won''t start
<StoneCypherW> how hard is it for me to get something out of saucy's apt repos if i'm still on quantal and practically can't upgrade?
<StoneCypherW> it's just gettext, and i could probably build from source, but i'd much rather have it package managed if that's reasonable
<GIUANN>  hiii!
<adamcunnington> What would be the best way to move files (read as documents) between ubuntu and windows7 inside virtualbox. Ubuntu one?
<Corvette> adamcunnington which is the host and which is the guest
<usr13> adamcunnington: You have guest-additions installed?
<llutz> adamcunnington: shared-folders
<adamcunnington> usr13: what does that mean?
<usr13> adamcunnington: Ubuntu is the host, Right?
<adamcunnington> Corvette: win7 guest inside virtualbox
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea
<Corvette> Just select a folder to be shared with your guest.
<StoneCypherW> adamcunnington: just set up a shared folder
<StoneCypherW> adamcunnington: you can do that from vboxmanage in the settings for the individual vm under filesystem
<adamcunnington> StoneCypherW: ok great, will read up on those, didn't realise that was a functionality of virtualbox, thanks
<StoneCypherW> it is
<JasonO> Hi
<adamcunnington> great, will take a look, cheers
<StoneCypherW> if that doesn't work for you for some reason, there's always nfs (i would not recommend it)
<llutz> windows 7 cannot handle nfs ootb
<StoneCypherW> anyone on gettext and getting stuff from newer apt?  i'm not a ubuntu guy.  i know how to do this on other distros under other package managers.
<StoneCypherW> llutz: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc754350.aspx
<JasonO> I'm having trouble updating packages and nothing will work not even apt-get clean I receive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035237/
<SupaYoshi> does anyone have an idea how to setup tightvnc with elementary os?
<llutz> StoneCypherW: needs client for nfs, thus "not ootb"
<StoneCypherW> llutz: it's part of the win7 distro, and is inside the box.
<JasonO> I'm on Saucy
<usr13> adamcunnington: Did you isntall  virtualbox-guest-additions.iso ?
<Corvette> So wait Ubuntu 12.10+ don't support compositing?
<adamcunnington> usr13: i've just reinstalled ubuntu so not installed anything yet. Is that separate to virtualbox itself?
<usr13> adamcunnington: You have yet to install virtualbox?
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea
<usr13> adamcunnington: Ok, then you should also install virtualbox-guest-additions.iso
<adamcunnington> usr13: aswell as? i guess i can do that during install
<JasonO> Here's an updated output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035263/
<usr13> adamcunnington: It is a separate package, see https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<adamcunnington> usr13: thanks
<JasonO> hipitihop, I'm having trouble updating packages on 13.10 and nothing will work not even apt-get clean I receive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7035263/
<ibqn> is it possible to have gnome-3.10 with ubuntu 12.04 ? does a gnome3 ppa provide that? (not on ubuntu, right now)
<usr13> NP
<JasonO> oops
<adamcunnington> usr13: is there a ctrl + alt +del version for ubuntu?! It's crashed on me, won't let me open 2 open programs
<JasonO> meant "Hi" not hipi...
<adamcunnington> nevermind, responding now
<usr13> adamcunnington: Ctrl-ALt-Backspace will restart the X server (the GUI).
<tmmunq> linux doesnt crash
<usr13> adamcunnington: But I'm not sure what has "crashed" on you.... Tell us what happened.
<adamcunnington> usr13: great, that's useful - will stuff running within it restart too or is purely refreshing the interface?
<Pessimist> adamcunnington, afaik ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default on ubuntu 12.04+. Google to find out how to enable
<adamcunnington> usr13: basically software centre and 'information available with the software sources icon' wouldn't open
<adamcunnington> they werne't open in any of my workspaces but they were running in the background but i was unable to click into them / see them
<usr13> adamcunnington: I won't advise restarting the X server with the Software Centre running.
<Pessimist> adamcunnington, the graphical stack will kill itself and display manager will pop up (lightdm) -- yes, it will every program you are running (except the ones in the background, *not* X programs)
<adamcunnington> Pessimist: ok thanks, will do
<usr13> adamcunnington: Alt-Tab  will switch from one window to another
<usr13> adamcunnington: What did you install?  Ubuntu-Desktop 12.04.4 64Bit?
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea
<usr13> adamcunnington: I would first do updates. Okay?
<adamcunnington> usr13: i know the shortcuts, they were just breaking
<adamcunnington> usr13: ok will update
<usr13> adamcunnington: Not really sure what is breaking but.
<adamcunnington> usr13: never mind, it's fine now
<usr13> adamcunnington: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   #First
<JasonO> -_-
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea just done
<usr13> adamcunnington: If it tells you to reboot, do it.
<adamcunnington> how do i quit terminal btw with keyboard shortcut
<JasonO> One-thousand-six-hundred-fourteen and not one
<JasonO> Incredible
<usr13> adamcunnington: exit
<adamcunnington> ah
<adamcunnington> tried quit, close, all sorts :P
<JasonO> adamcunnington: With shortcut = ctrl+shift+q
<adamcunnington> JasonO: Alt+F4 feels quicker
<adamcunnington> usr13: so, the problem is kind of still there. There is an icon on my launcher that labels "Information available" when I hover over but clicking it does nothing. Right click quit also does nothing and it's not active in any of my workspaces. If i ctrl + shift + tab to it, it doesn't open
<adamcunnington> usr13: can i kill it from cli??
<usr13> adamcunnington: Oh yea, as Jason points out, Ctrl-Shift-q  is the "keyboard-shortcut" or "hotkey" to close a terminal.
<adamcunnington> usr13: so is alt+f4
<llutz> StoneCyp1erW: sry i stand corrected, comes indeed with win7, is just not activated by default.
<usr13> adamcunnington: correct  Yea Alt-F4 is cheaper
 * JasonO fixed it himself
<adamcunnington> usr13: did you read my problem above??
<adamcunnington> oops, didn't mean to double Q. damn these black cherry mx switches, feel nice though
<allyai> im having a problem booting
<adamcunnington> is it recommended to install git with apt-get?
<usr13> adamcunnington: Yes
<usr13> adamcunnington: ... as opposed to _____________ ?
<adamcunnington> usr13: ppas or whatever else
<usr13> adamcunnington: You don't need a ppa for git
<usr13> adamcunnington: You only need ppa for something that is not avaiable in the normal repos
<adamcunnington> usr13: or something that you want a more frequent update for
<allyai> im running ubuntu on one drive and windows 7 on another. im trying to check the contents on a third drive, but only have two sata ports. i unplugged the windows drive and plugged in the third drive and ubuntu wont boot. all i get is a black screen with a flashing _
<usr13> !packages | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ikonia> adamcunnington: if you're asking "is it recommended...." you probably don't want to use a PPA for anything
<allyai> and when i try the other way, booting the windows drive with the third drive in as well, without the ubuntu drive, i get an error and it wont boot
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea i know that but 6 monthly updates just aren't often enough for some programs, surely that's understandable
<usr13> adamcunnington: As ikonia points, ppa's are last resort
<adamcunnington> how about downloading .deb files that open with software centre
<adamcunnington> they then become managed in the same way as official stuff right? update-able etc. (providing the .deb provides a source ofc)
<usr13> adamcunnington: "6 monthyl updates"?  What?
<allyai> i can only boot either OS when both windows drive and ubuntu drive are plugged in
<bekks> adamcunnington: They might break your box.
<bekks> adamcunnington: And 12.04 and 14.04 will receive updates and security fixes for 5 years each.
<adamcunnington> usr13: or monthly - but even still ubuntu just has a lot of old stuff
<usr13> adamcunnington: Using the package manager or apt-get is best, (do you see what ubottu just told you?)
<bekks> adamcunnington: Is that updated often enough? :)
<adamcunnington> bekks: for example, nodejs very very popular and ubuntu packs an ancient version of 0.6
<usr13> !lts | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<adamcunnington> bekks: when 0.10 is latest stable release
<allyai> any idea?
<adamcunnington> usr13: yes i know that but it doesn't seem to be in line with rhe fact that it ships lots of out of date software
<ibqn> is it possible to have gnome-3.10 with ubuntu 12.04 ? does a gnome3 ppa provide that? (not on ubuntu, right now)
<usr13> adamcunnington: Next release of LTS is 14.04 (pretty soon).
<adamcunnington> usr13: sure but can you explain why nodejs 0.6 is packaged?
<usr13> adamcunnington: As opposed to _____________ ?
<adamcunnington> as opposed to 0.10
<adamcunnington> considerably later
<Humbedooh> how many years later?
<adamcunnington> Humbedooh: how many YEARS?!?!
<Humbedooh> yes :)
<adamcunnington> Humbedooh: you don't consider months as out of date.
<Humbedooh> adamcunnington: it's not about what I consider :)
<Humbedooh> just an observation that packages can take a looong time to surface on ubuntu
<adamcunnington> Humbedooh: of course it is - you were the one who asked the question
<adamcunnington> Humbedooh: exactly, that's the entire observation i am making *palm face*
<usr13> adamcunnington: does version 0.10 have features that you need?
<adamcunnington> I'm learning fast that PPAs are a last resort but that's all very well given that ubuntu packages very outdated stuff
<adamcunnington> if it was up to date every month, that would be fine but it's lagging behind by as you put it, years
<allyai> i get this:
<allyai> http://imgur.com/cInP4tF
<Humbedooh> like many other projects, I'm sure node.js was subject to the feature freeze that happens when a new distro is rolled out
<allyai> when i try to boot windows without my drive with ubuntu plugged in
<Humbedooh> adamcunnington: in my experience, a 12-18 month wait isn't unheard of with ubuntu
<adamcunnington> Humbedooh: wow
<Humbedooh> especially if the new stuff breaks backwards compatibility
<llutz> allyai: grub needs the grub-files on your ubuntu-disk
<usr13> adamcunnington: I guess you should have downloaded / installed 14.04
<llutz> allyai: no ubuntu-disk -> no bootmanager
<ikonia> adamcunnington: what is the problem with the versions you have currently from ubuntu
<wxl> i asked before about an avahi problem: computer 1 (lenovo g700), like computer 2 (old hp pavilion dv500z) and computer 3 (raspberri pi running rasbian), all run avahi. using 2 or 3, i can connect to 1's hostname.local. they can connect to each other, too. 1, however, cannot connect to the others. from 1, avahi-browse shows the other computers and avahi-resolve gives the right ip, but a ping to hostname.local does not. connecting by ip works fine. what's amiss he
<adamcunnington> ikonia: other than that they're out of date you mean?
<usr13> adamcunnington: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ikonia> adamcunnington: they are not out of date
<ikonia> adamcunnington: what is the actual problem with them not being the bleeding edge version
<marlon> BUENAS TARDES
<usr13> adamcunnington: You have yet to answer my question.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: that bit is a problem to me. I like to me at the front of the technology adoption curve
<usr13> adamcunnington: does version 0.10 have features that you need?
<marlon> busco ayuda para activar la camara web de mi vit 2400
<adamcunnington> usr13: yes
<ikonia> adamcunnington: what is missing from the versions you currently have
<adamcunnington> ikonia: want an itemised list by program?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: core functionality would be useful, yes
<usr13> adamcunnington: Ok, then you can probably just install the latest version.  Just compile from source.
<ikonia> adamcunnington: what's the core functionality that missing
<adamcunnington> i'm not going to type out a list of functions i'd like from newer version stuff that isn't in the ubuntu repository
<adamcunnington> have you heard of the technology curve?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you're just saying buzz words
<marlon> alguien en español?????
<usr13> !build-essential |  adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> adamcunnington: if you want the later version there must be 1 or 2 core functionality items that you want that are not in the version you have
<adamcunnington> there are certain software that i simply like to be at the front for - such as google chrome, i work very closely with google in my day job and i like to be at the front edge of features
<ikonia> sorry that's just nonsense buzz words
<adamcunnington> usr13: how is building from source (which you'd have to do manually everytime a new release is rolled out, right?) better than using a PPA where someone is doing that for you
<ikonia> you're chasing version numbers, not functionality
<adamcunnington> ikonia: that's not nonsense buzzwords at all, i blog about some things which require i have the very latest glance on certain software
<usr13> adamcunnington: I didn't say it was better
<ikonia> sorry, don't buy it, good luck
<adamcunnington> ikonia: you sound like you've been indoctrinated by 12-18 month updates somehow being a fantastic idea
<usr13> adamcunnington: Just showing you an alternative.  (It is up to *you*.)
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I have no idea wha tyou just said as it made no sense
<dave_> just installed 14.04 love it
<ikonia> dave_: the guys in #ubuntu+1 would probably appreciate your views/dicussion
<Pici> adamcunnington: Ubuntu is not a rolling release, so you aren't going to see newer version of package is the repos, period.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: it made perfect sense. I blog about things which require i have a very recent view on certain things (predominantly google products). Imagine blogging about an update that has been around for 12 months
<usr13> dave_: So tell adamcunnington
<ikonia> adamcunnington: don't blog about it then.....
<adamcunnington> Pici: yea, i'm fine with that - i'm just confused as to what the argument is for that being a good thing - as a standalone fact and "deal with it, it's the way it is", that's fine
<adamcunnington> ikonia: well, obviously the higher priority thing would be to change tools, not change the end goal
<exussum> Hey, Having troble with an SD card, it wont mount correctly, Output from dmesg http://pastebin.com/UPrhzTVG
<usr13> adamcunnington: No one is asking you to "deal with it".
<exussum> any suggestions ?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: no, as that would introduce instability into a stable distro
<adamcunnington> usr13: exactly - but that should be the advice
<ikonia> adamcunnington: so putting bleeding edge tools onto a stable platform is not what people want, hence why it's not happening
<adamcunnington> ikonia: again i'm not saying it needs to be different
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i'm not challenging that, i think you've misunderstood my entire motive, i'm not complaining that it needs to be changed
<ikonia> thats not how it reads, but fair enough,
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I possibly have miss-understood
<usr13> adamcunnington: advise is a relative term
<adamcunnington> ikonia: my issue was with the 'therefore' logic used re. PPAs. They're seen as a last resort but that would only logically follow if in this context, the ubuntu repositories were somehow an alternative
<ikonia> adamcunnington: they are an alternative
<adamcunnington> which in many cases, sure they are - especially when the person involved doesn't need latest functionality
<usr13> adamcunnington: Ok, I take it back.  PPA's are not a *last* *resort*.  It is *ok* to use a PPA.
<ikonia> adamcunnington: PPA's are not valid for your needs anyway as they are an untrusted source, built by untrusted resources (or not) so blogging about how good they are from an untrusted build would be false information
<adamcunnington> ikonia: but when they do, ubuntu does not offer an alternative, it offers a later version which in context of the same example wouldn't do and therefore, i don't see why ppas are regarded as a last resort
<adamcunnington> ikonia: official google chrome updates (as an example) are only official when ubuntu repositories decide so?
<ikonia> a later version built by an idiot - over a stable person built by a sane build process, would not offer good content for your blog
<adamcunnington> ikonia: that doesn't make sense - they're official when google chrome developers decide so
<ikonia> adamcunnington: the official google repo is has created unstable builds for the platforms due to the older dependencies or the forced pushing of updated dependencies
<ikonia> eg: ubuntu don't update it for a reason - the dependencies maybe too old
<ikonia> so again, not great content for a blog if that situation happens, as it does at certain times
<Pici> adamcunnington: a PPA built by a representative of the project in question might provide what you are looking for... but it may also be unstable.
<usr13> adamcunnington: When we give advise, it is just suggestions, it's not an official mandate.
<adamcunnington> usr13: that's not how it comes across
<adamcunnington> usr13: but fair enough
<ikonia> adamcunnington: it's your box do what you want with it
<adamcunnington> obviously i want to learn from you experts - just learning by challenging in this instance because that didn't make sense to me
<adamcunnington> i guess i'm fine with the PPAs are a last resort due to unguaranteed stability but if you need bleeding edge stuff, then go ahead at your own risk
<adamcunnington> i'm fine with that as a suggestion if that's an accurate summary?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: if you're blogging about software, I'd expect you to understand it's interaction with the platform
<Pici> adamcunnington: IMO, PPAs can be trusted, but only on a case by case basis.  And thats something that a casual user is probably not going to be able to figure out easily.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: didn't say i was a good blogger ;) but i'm new to linux so the previous world was an entirely different one
<adamcunnington> Pici: fair enough - how would you go about establishing that? just knowledge of community / what's going on etc.?
<adamcunnington> Pici: the thing i think about most is what if the person dies! then the updates will stop... i downloaded synaptics for that reason (well, not that exact crude reason) so that i can keep an eye on latest updates to see the fequency of updates
<Pici> adamcunnington: Pretty much. For example,  if the person who is running the PPA is also the debian maintainer, theres a high chance that it can be trusted.
<Lee_Dunn> email me.. I like gay sex...    dunn1055@gmail.com
<usr13> Pici: I don't think it's a big deal.  If you install an app and it doesn't perform as you wish, you can un-install it.  Right?
<ikonia> Lee_Dunn: please don't spam that stuff here, this is your only warning
<ikonia> !topic | Lee_Dunn
<ubottu> Lee_Dunn: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<adamcunnington> Pici: yea makes sense
<Pici> usr13: true, but it is a touchy subject when you start making assumptions for other people, which is why we generally warn people when suggesting PPAs.
<ikonia> you can't just uninstall it
<adamcunnington> how can i kill "Information available" that is in my launcher but when i click on it or right click quit nothing happens
<ikonia> more so if it pulls in dependencies that conlict / break the core platform
<usr13> adamcunnington: But many of us like to stay in the "rocking chair" of tried and proven software.  We call it "cutting-edge" rather than "bleeding-edge".
<usr13> Pici: Agreed...
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea i'm in that category for most things
<glym> Всем привет! :-)
<glym> hello all
<adamcunnington> usr13: i was particularly surprised when wine was shipped so old though because that feels like something that ubuntu work really closely with and i'm sure there is a later, equally stable version that can be supported but perhaps that is just baseless subjective conjecture
<usr13> adamcunnington: Well, to watch your comments, you look like youre more in the "bleeding-edge" camp.
<adamcunnington> usr13: i said 'for most' software
<ikonia> adamcunnington: why would ubuntu "work closey" with wine ?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: just feels like a big thing - lots in official ubuntu docs about it / suggesting / pointing to it - but fair point
<usr13> adamcunnington: But how old is "old"?  I have yet to see any dates discussed here.
<ikonia> adamcunnington: wine is a dead technology that is not to be used as a "solution"
<adamcunnington> usr13: 1450 years, roughly the age of treebeard
<ikonia> adamcunnington: it's so far from a big deal it's untrue,
<adamcunnington> ikonia: yea i found that out the hard way which led to me reinstalling ubuntu - it was terrible
<adamcunnington> ok, moving on...
<ikonia> this makes no sense, you know it's bad/it broke your system, but then you say ubuntu works close with it because it's a big thing ????
<adamcunnington> i originally installed dropbox through the .deb file so i've just uninstalled that and now i'm wanting to install dropbox through the software centre but i'm getting an error; "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<usr13> adamcunnington: What was the adverage age of the software packages you were using last week?  What is the adverage age of the software packages you are using today?  (Make that comparison, Okay?)
<adamcunnington> usr13: i get your point
<adamcunnington> re. dropbox...
<ikonia> you've possibly already messed up your dependencies using external debs/ppa's
<usr13> adamcunnington: Yea, it is because you deviated outside of the package manager. (You would (in this case), have to uninstall the one you previously installed, before installing this one.)
<adamcunnington> i have uninstalled it
<adamcunnington> usr13: i have uninstalled it - do i need to reboot?
<usr13> adamcunnington: As ikonia points out, what you see here is one of the drawbacks of *not* using the package management system to install authorized packages (specially built to be compatable with the Operating System you have installed, (tried and proven so-to-speak)
<usr13> adamcunnington: No
<adamcunnington> ah, i hadn't removed the software source, done that and installing ok now
<usr13> adamcunnington: The only software package you need to reboot after installing is a new kernel.  All others will just be loaded up for you whenever you want.
<adamcunnington> usr13: that's pretty cool, no more windows registry nonsense!
<usr13> correct
<adamcunnington> Guys, can someone help re. my information available question
<ikonia> what question ?
<adamcunnington> i need to kill that application, it's on  my launcher and it thinks it's opened but i can't access it
<joel_> Hi: anyone have errors on starting xml editors in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> what application ?
<ikonia> joel_: what editor, what error
<basketball> how do i set my pc up where when i press alt then a letter it types the spanish version of the letter
<adamcunnington> ikonia: on my launcher, there is something with a generic software sources-type icon that when I hover over is labelled "Information Available" - it looks opened but it's not and i need to kill it
<joel_>  XML copy editor. Program doesn't start  up.
<usr13> ikonia: He's using unity and it is in the bar at the upper right?  (It may be telling him that he has upgraded certain packages or something like that.)  I am an xfce  user... idono
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I have no idea what you're talking about, try taking a screen shot ?
<jpoole> can I run aptitude update; aptitude install -y package in an upstart pre-start stanza?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: brb let me install irssi and switch pcs
<usr13> adamcunnington: When you click on it, doesn't it give you the information?
<ikonia> jpoole: that seems like a very bad idea, but on paper, sure
<adamcunnington> usr13: that's the whole point, it's not opebning, something has "crashed" so to speak
<adamcunnington> usr13: it won't let me right click quit it either
<usr13> !paste | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jpoole> ikonia i'm crazy like that
<usr13> adamcunnington: Just ignore it.  (it is not important, it is just information).  But show us.
<adamcunnington> usr13: it is, because it's blocking other installations finishing, i'll just reboot
<adamcunnington> loggin out and in fixed it
<usr13> adamcunnington: Well, I wish you could have showed us.
<MAbeeTT> Hi! I am triyin to install client CRT self-signed certificates. I read /usr/share/doc/ca-certificates/README.Debian, but I got no information about user  installing crt files. Other than firefox, chromium and thunderbird, obviusly.
<MAbeeTT> Where could I find the information I searching?  Thanks.
<ac> ah awesome i'm going to steal this username quick
<allyai> how do i fix that though? llutz
<goodwin> what is this process doing? normal? /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/unity-lens-video/unity-lens-video
<goodwin> and this? /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/unity-scope-video-remote/unity-scope-video-remote
<funky> heya
<adamcunnington> seems weird that ubuntu doesn't provide a stable version of opera? any particular reason for that?
<funky> if I want to copy all files and dir recursively apart top dir into new dir so I cd in source dir and use cp -r /path to new dir?
<funky> cp: missing destination file operand after
<funky> whats that :D
<MAbeeTT> goodwin: dpkg -S /usr/lib/unity-lens-video/unity-lens-video ; apt-cache show unity-lens-video
<ikonia> adamcunnington: it's not open source
<adamcunnington> ikonia: ah ok, fair enough
<ikonia> adamcunnington: so is provided by the people who make it, as ubuntu can't build it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: so is ppa my best route there?
 * jpoole is away: (automatically dead ) [BX-MsgLog Off]
 * jpoole is idle, automatically dead [bX(l/on p/off)]
<ikonia> adamcunnington: with respect, I'd expect you to research the products you're asking about before making statements like "it's weird" - it's not wierd, it's the only option.
<Rubas> is it possible to ssh a remote host behind a router?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I wouldn't use an opera PPA
<MAbeeTT> funky: cp requires a second argument called destination.
<esde> I'd like to move filetype .abc from all sub-directories inside /path/to/dir to /path/to/anotherdir. I tried mv /path/to/dir/*/*.flv /path/to/anotherdir but I get a no such file error. I assume because I can't use wildcard's that way... Any ideas?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i'm not really at a stage yet where i 'understand' the research or what i'm even searching for but i take your point, i'll withhold those sort of statements, admittedly groundless
<adamcunnington> ikonia: how come? (not challenging, just interested by your conclusion, don't know what factors involved in your thinking etc.) - what would you suggest as the best option?
<funky> so cd into source dir and cp *.* -r /path to target?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: because it's a generic binary set, built for a generic platform, which means problems, opera don't build for specific versions so I don't trust it's stability or effects on the platform
<esde> Ah, thank you funky !!
<adamcunnington> ikonia: ok, well i'm going to be running virtualbox anyway for a whole loads of window apps, would it be a better option to just run opera in there? i only use it for testing web apps and i'm using virtualbox for ie anyway
 * esde passes funky a virtual beer
<funky> :)
<funky> hehe
<ikonia> adamcunnington: seems more reasonable
<adamcunnington> ikonia: great thanks
<usr13> adamcunnington: Do you really need opra?
<adamcunnington> usr13: web testing
<usr13> adamcunnington: Oh, ok.
<esde> cp: cannot stat ‘*.*’: No such file or directory
<pabl8_> l
<esde> oooh syntax
<adamcunnington> usr13: other than that, certainly not! chromium and firefox are really nice and run amazingly in ubuntu, never seen anything so fast tbh
<funky> use *
<esde> nope cp -r same thing
<esde> ok
<funky> I was answerin to my own question
<SergeyServer> asd
<funky> * seems to work  as I tried it now
<funky> :D
<esde> it does, thanks again!!
<usr13> adamcunnington: You can use the PPA or http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-x86-64&ver=12.16&local=y
<funky> like mv * -r /path to new dir :D
<adamcunnington> usr13: think i'm going to just run it within virtualbox along with ie and other apps
<funky> mv all files and dir recursively to new dir
<adamcunnington> usr13: thanks though
<usr13> adamcunnington: Okeydokey.
<SergeyServer> how I login to my acc lol
<usr13> adamcunnington: Opera is ok (in Linux), I've used it before, but have uninstalled it.(I install and uninstall stuff all the time).
<SergeyServer> can someone tell me the command to login to your register account on IRC please
<SergeyServer> registered account*
<usr13> SergeyServer: /msg nickserve identify passowrd-here
<usr13> SergeyServer: (after /nick registered-nick )
<SergeyServer> asd
<SergeyServer> hm
<adamcunnington> anyone here use sublime?
<adamcunnington> best off just downloading the .deb for that?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you're not really grasping the risks you're being advised about
<SergeyServer> nick serve identify
<SergeyServer> can you write example please
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i am but what is my alternative here?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you can't ask about every application as it's down to you do understand the risks
<khushildep> Anyone know where I can find the latest 3.1 or 3.2 of GNU TLS for Ubuntu Precise at all please?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: apologies but i'm in a learning stage. There are lots and lots and lots of things totally new to me and the way ubuntu or linux as a wider platform handles apps is a whole new universe
<SergeyServer> [MYSQL] error --- Table 'hostbots.games' doesn't exist
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i understand the risk but i pay for sublime and it's a fantastic editor
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I get that - but if you're in the learning phase, then try to pay attention to the info you are being given and take it in, rather than just carrying on ignoring the information
<ikonia> adamcunnington: ok, so if you understand the risk, why are you asking what to do ?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i'm by no means ignoring it but sublime is not in the repository
<ikonia> adamcunnington: ok, but you said you understand the risks - you understand it's closed source.....what do you want ?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i was asking what others have done - i understand the risks, not the full multitude of avenues as to how i may obtain the software alternately
<ikonia> adamcunnington: how ? apply thought - it's CLOSED SOURCE that means only the vendor can provide it
<KeithLG_> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=h440
<KeithLG_> black or white
<ikonia> KeithLG_: what ?
<KeithLG_> the link I posted
<ikonia> KeithLG_: what about it ?
<KeithLG_> gives you a link to, two cases
<usr13> adamcunnington: You are about to install Win7 in virtualbox anyway.  Right?
<ikonia> KeithLG_: how does it have anything to do with #ubuntu ?
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea
<usr13> Ok
<KeithLG_> which one would you prefer
<KeithLG_> ikonia; I need opinions, and there is alot of people here, so. :D
<ikonia> KeithLG_: not really something this channel deals with, try #web or #defocus
<adamcunnington> usr13: need sublime in linux though because it will interact with web apps such as grunt and yeoman which are within an ubuntu environment
<belalsherif> hello
<usr13> adamcunnington: Oh, ok.... so install it.
<belalsherif> anyone can help me here ?
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea i guess that's the risk i take
<ikonia> adamcunnington: http://www.sublimetext.com/2 official web page - official information
<adamcunnington> usr13: i guess i have to hope the .deb includes a source so that i can at least uninstall it through the package manager thoroughly and without issue
<belalsherif> i don't know anything in linux
<ikonia> adamcunnington: again, basic research, understanding - then query anything you're uncertain with
<Rubas> Should I install LAMP with root or not root?
<belalsherif> i'm new here in linux
<usr13> adamcunnington: You do know, however, that after you get Win7 installed in virtualbox, you will be able to run both OSs at the same time, you can switch back and forth at will.  Right?
<ikonia> !lamp | Rubas
<ubottu> Rubas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Bashing-om> !ask | belalsherif
<ubottu> belalsherif: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea i know that, it's more the real time interaction that i won't be able to do and i need that communication between sublime and grunt
<usr13> ok
<Rubas> ikonia: my question is should I root into my server, or make a user with sudo access and install LAMP?
<ikonia> Rubas: are you using ubuntu
<Rubas> ikonia: yes
<nearst> hello
<adamcunnington> usr13: when building from source (tar.bz2 in this case), what does the uninstall process look like
<ikonia> Rubas: right, so then a.) root user is not avilable in ubuntu b.) sudo access is already setup
<usr13> Rubas: You don't already have a  user account?
<ikonia> !sudo | Rubas
<ubottu> Rubas: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Rubas> ikonia, usr13: I have a server edition with a option to enter user and enter root
<usr13> adamcunnington: configure, make, sudo make install
<ikonia> Rubas: the server version works the same
<adamcunnington> usr13: uninstall*
<ikonia> usr13: that is TERRIBLE advise, please think about what you are saying to people
<belalsherif> how to install nvidia driver ?
<Rubas> ikonia: so I should install it thorugh a user yes?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you really shouldn't be compiling software unless you fully understand what's happening
<KeithLG> belalsherif; sudo apt-get install nvidia?
<usr13> adamcunnington: But 3 different processes.  (And yes, many of them have an uninstall script too, not all but most probably).
<ikonia> Rubas: re-read what I said - the ROOT ACCOUNT is not available in ubuntu
<KeithLG> and nvidia-utils If I remember lol
<Rubas> ikonia: why can I do this: ssh root@192.168.0.100 - and get in?
<usr13> adamcunnington: ... that is, if you keep the source directory.
<ikonia> Rubas: you have made a mistake setting up your system then,
<adamcunnington> ikonia: well, it's the only way of me getting sublime and i know it has a lot of loyal users who trust it - their authority is good enough for me
<adamcunnington> usr13: what do you mean by the keep the source directory
<ikonia> Rubas: the bottom line is ubuntu and the sudo model is not
<ikonia> adamcunnington: not it is not!!!!
<ikonia> adamcunnington: subline is CLOSED SOURCE
<Bashing-om> belalsherif: If you must !, activate the "Additional Drivers" utility and try that option.
<Rubas> ok ikonia i'll just disable root, and install it through a user
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i don't understand you - what are you disagreeing with
<usr13> ikonia: What?  It is his system, he can do with it what he wants to. (He simply asked a question, I answered).
<ikonia> usr13: give "good advice"
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you don't compile submlime
<adamcunnington> ikonia: ok, what do i do with the .tar.bz2?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: again RESEARCH THE BASICS
<usr13> adamcunnington: As ikonia points out, it is always better to use the package management system.
<adamcunnington> usr13: it's not in the package management system
<adamcunnington> ikonia: but i don't know what THE BASICS are
<ikonia> adamcunnington: thats the bit where "research" is the key
<adamcunnington> ikonia: these are unknown unknowns
<ikonia> adamcunnington: making random assumptions
<adamcunnington> ikonia: how can you research what you don't research
<ikonia> adamcunnington: they are not - I linked you to the sublime website that explains it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: no, i'm making deductions based off what i know and i don't know what i don't know
<ikonia> adamcunnington: sorry - this is just sloppy
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you want to install a product, but you've not visited the website
<adamcunnington> ikonia: you're expectations are unbelievable
<adamcunnington> ikonia: I'M ON THE WEBSITE
<SergeyServer> ERROR 1113 (42000): A table must have at least 1 column
<basketball> ! lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: HOW ELSE DO YOU THINK I GOT THE .TAR.BZ2 FILE
<ikonia> adamcunnington: right, so what does it tell you to do
<rocktop> anyone know what is the best torrent server for ubuntu (CLI) ?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: there is a link to the file which i click and it downloads, all other information on that page is a changelog. do you want a screenshot?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: sorry, this is just pointless if you're not prepared to do any research and just keep asking "how how how" you'll never grasp the basics
<usr13> adamcunnington: Why not use the ppa?
<rocktop> I would like to server my data via torrent , I need the best torrent server
<adamcunnington> usr13: ikonia said there was no PPA as it was closed source, said i could only get it from the vendor
<adamcunnington> ikonia: you're the one not listening
<adamcunnington> ikonia: do you understand the concept of unknown unknowns?
<ikonia> adamcunnington: fully yes
<adamcunnington> ikonia: or just communicating with other human beings
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I fully understand that - however I'm not the one just making random stuff up like "how do I compile it" without doing any research at all
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i asked how to install it, not comppile
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you asked how to compile it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: actually, i didn't even ask that, i asked what the uninstall process looks like
<ikonia> adamcunnington: you said you wanted to compile it as it's the only way to get it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: they were your words
<ikonia> 22:56 < adamcunnington> usr13: when building from source (tar.bz2 in this case), what does the uninstall process look like
<ikonia> adamcunnington: thats you asking how to build it from source
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i asked how i should best get it, you then had a rant about me not listening (purely because i didn't understand what you did) and then you said it's CLOSED VENDOR, you used a lot of caps and said there were no alternative ways
<ikonia> 22:56 < adamcunnington> usr13: when building from source (tar.bz2 in this case), what does the uninstall process look like
<ikonia> adamcunnington: thats you asking "how to build it from source" not how to get it
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i don't know all this terminology, you take it for granted and then come across unthinkably arrogant because you have relatively supreme knowledge
<ikonia> adamcunnington: please stop trying to deflect it
<ikonia> adamcunnington: http://sublime-text-unofficial-documentation.readthedocs.org/en/sublime-text-2/getting_started/install.html#linux
<adamcunnington> ikonia: you don't even realise the pedanticness in your comments
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i have no idea in the difference between building and compiling and barely understand the difference between compiling and installing
<ikonia> adamcunnington: I found that installation instructions on the website....that I linked you to
<ActionParsnip> Isnt there a PPA for Sublime?
<adamcunnington> ikonia: i can't 'research' that because i was unaware of the difference, that is what an unknown unknown is. Don't be so ignorant.
<adamcunnington> ikonia: your link is to the download page
<ikonia> adamcunnington: reading the website and looking for "installtion instructions" on the official website is hadly something you research
<ikonia> adamcunnington: yes, you READ the website
<ikonia> adamcunnington: eg: look for installation instructions on the official website
<ikonia> that is basic usage of software you want to use if you don't know anything about it
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<adamcunnington> ikonia: ok thanks. Can i ask you don't talk to me again please? You're casting a terrible perception in my mind of the ubuntu comunity
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: press CTRL+ALT+T and run the command. The output is a single line so is ok to paste here
<ikonia> adamcunnington: no problem at all, you're not creating a great perception of someone who claims to be a bleeding edge software user if you are unable to lookup install instructions from an official website
<earthian> Hello, Do you know how to disable the LSHIFT+RSHIFT keyboard layout switching in Gnome 3? (Latest)
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: copy and paste to terminal is no different to a text editor
<adamcunnington> ActionParsnip: yea, sorry was just doing it; UBuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<adamcunnington> on my laptop typing here, just installing a bunch of stuff on my ubuntu machine
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: sudo apt-get update
<adamcunnington> ActionParsnip: done that fairly recently but will do again
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<earthian> I have settings for Super+Space for visual change to the next keyboard layout and Ctrl+LShift for next keyboard layout. However the LShift+Rshift still works and I can not find where to disable this?
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: this should install the app. The instructions on the sublime link above are pretty easy and are commands to copy and paste just like those i gave
<adamcunnington> ActionParsnip: yea cheers. I was looking for a PPA initially but got confused when i thought ikonia said that i couldn't use a ppa for this. Was probably my bad
<ActionParsnip> adamcunnington: is it installing now?
<adamcunnington> ActionParsnip: yea all good thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sweet
<iceroot> how to write Cyrillic characters with a normal keyboard (qwertz) is there something like a virtual keyboard where i can use that with the mouse? what other options to i have?
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: onboard maybe, or gok
<ActionParsnip> !info gok
<ubottu> Package gok does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> !info onboard
<ubottu> onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.0-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 638 kB, installed size 2816 kB
<iceroot> !info onboard precise
<ubottu> onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 396 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<machbio_sand> anyone tried Luna OS here ?
<ikonia> machbio_sand: the guys in the luna OS channel will be the better place to ask
<redsn0w_> machbio_sand, I'm trying to
<xangua> machbio_sand: /join #elementary for eos support
<rommel> is elementary os luna and luna os by suse the same thing?
<machbio> thanks guys
<adamcunnington> Hi, what happens if a ppa repository has a package with the same name as an official package from the ubuntu repository
<adamcunnington> how do i stipulate that i want to download the one from the ppa repository
#ubuntu 2014-03-05
<adamcunnington> ?
<Pici> adamcunnington: by default it will install the one with the most greatest version number, which is usually what you want.
<adamcunnington> Pici: ok great thanks, which one does it display description for though because apt-cache search looks like the core repository
<rocktop> any ubuntu best torrent tracker please ?
<ikonia> rocktop: do you actually want to know about ubuntu or centos ?
<Pici> adamcunnington: take a look at apt-cache policy's output to determine where it is looking
<ikonia> rocktop: they have quite different packages available, so I'm just asking you to clarify
<rocktop> ikonia:  I have both
<ikonia> rocktop: are you trying to use them together or totally seperate ?
<rocktop> ikonia:  any one available will be the good
<ikonia> rocktop: what sort of functionality do you want as "best" is pretty open ?
<adamcunnington> Pici: yea, i checked it out in synaptics, thanks mate
<rocktop> ikonia:  I don't find anything for centos , and I am looking some one for ubuntu
<ikonia> rocktop: search for "torrent" in the package manager to get pretty much all available options
<ikonia> rocktop: but if you want specific advice then you'll need to call out your requirements
<rocktop> ikonia:  No Matches found
<ikonia> rocktop: that seems very unlikley that there are no matches for the word torrent
<rocktop> ikonia:  I run now my centos machine
<rocktop> ikonia:  is there anything for centos ?
<ikonia> rocktop: thats not really going to help you - you said you wanted ubuntu
<ikonia> rocktop: #centos is the centos channel, that's why I asked if you wanted centos or ubuntu help
<rocktop> ikonia:  ok thank you
<lichen> hello
<Synthead> how can I get the .deb files from this without adding a repo to my system? https://launchpad.net/~mqchael/+archive/pipelight
<usr13> Synthead: WHy not add a repo?
<Yoda3890> Anyone here... I seem to be having intermittent issues with my computer when I enter my password for any reason (login, sudo, unlock). The system seems to "hang" for a bit (30s to a min?) before successfully authenticating my password. "gnome-screensaver-command -d" works just fine when the system is "hanging." In a terminal with sudo I get an error saying it failed to contact kerberos.mit.edu becuase the connection timed out.
<Yoda3890> Okay, I don't think I'm seeing any messages here. Gonna quit and reconnect under my actual login and repost question.
<nbros652> Anyone here... I seem to be having intermittent issues with my computer when I enter my password for any reason (login, sudo, unlock). The system seems to "hang" for a bit (30s to a min?) before successfully authenticating my password. "gnome-screensaver-command -d" works just fine when the system is "hanging." In a terminal with sudo I get an error saying it failed to contact kerberos.mit.edu becuase the connection timed out.
<theTroy> how to print out what dd reads from the disk? And could I start dd from half-way? (I got a new HDD want to check there is no data on it)
<daftykins> theTroy: brand new or second hand new?
<theTroy> daftykins: brand new, want to make sure its not a "returned" brand new drive
<daftykins> heh, the SMART data of power cycles might help with that
<daftykins> was it not in a sealed anti-static bag?
<theTroy> USB drive, ubuntu says SMART is not available
<theTroy> Toshiba 2TB from amazon..., wasnt sealed :)
<daftykins> oh 0o
<theTroy> they never seal HDDs
<daftykins> so it's some kind of external thing?
<marcos_> Boa noite.
<fibz_> i need a wifi-N card that will work, plug and play in ubuntu. does any one know of a device that works for sure in 13.10 without having to mess with drivers or firmware or anything? i just want to plug it in and have it work. what wifi adapter will do this?
<theTroy> USB3 external drive, 2.5"
<isasha> Just wondering, how come both chromium and firefox have such a hard time keeping up with my browsing on ubuntu, compared with os x?
<fibz_> dont know. my xubuntu renders pages in firefox faster then windows or osx
<isasha> On the same laptop, under ubuntu things start to visibly slow down with just a few tabs open, whereas under os x I can have a hundred tabs open before any lag starts to come
<isasha> furthermore, if I open a tab too many, the whole system hangs and I have to force shut it down
<isasha> ... aaand the problem now is that I force shut it down improperly and now it won't boot :/
<fibz_> it sounds like a bigger problem than just loading pages less quickly
<isasha> yeah it does sound like that too
<adamcunnington> how can i check pc specs from within ubuntu? specifically cpu
<isasha> could it be related to available disk space?
<isasha> adamcunnington: Hit Super (Start button in windows) , Type and and open System Monitor.
<adamcunnington> isasha: perfect thtnka
<adamcunnington> thanks*
<isasha> no problem ;)
<fibz_> im my experience, it's either a problem with the sata/ide controller, a problem with the cable, a problem with the hard drive, or it is just swapping too much. cant keep up with running the system and swap. but that may not be your problem. if you dont get an answer right away, i would take this problem to the forum
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, lscpu
<HackerII> adamcunnington   cat /proc/cpuinfo
 * HackerII goes for coffee
<isasha> fibz_: it's an SSD and I believe it's directly connected to the mobo, and I don't have swap
<OerHeks> HackerII, black please, and lshw is also fun
<fibz_> that could be the issue. perhapse you should try adding a mechinical hard drive with a swap partition
<fibz_> this laptop doesnt have swap and sometimes i have mouse lag
<isasha> I... can't exactly add a hardrive to a laptop
<OerHeks> No swap, those issues fit perfect
<isasha> When I was first setting it up with ubuntu people on here told me that swap isn't neccesary
<OerHeks> isasha, depends how you ask that
<fibz_> well it sounds like your FSB isnt able to keep up
<isasha> front-side bus? I have no issues on os-x which runs of the same ssd
<fibz_> because your OSX has a SWAP
<isasha> so.... I should set up a swap partition for ubuntu?
<fibz_> it would at least eliminate that as the issue
<haha> how strange it is! sometimes my ubuntu startup with command line ,sometimes xwindow
<fibz_> your logs might tell you why
<isasha> how big should my swap be fibz_ ? equivalent to my ram iirc?
<fibz_> at least 2GB
<basketball> heyo
<Zorton> compiz desktop environment gives some kinks, it did not work
<Zorton> Me ... why did this happen?
<basketball> hey does gnome-screensaver actually have a screensaver
<OerHeks> basketball, why, didn't you get any?
<basketball> OerHeks,  how do i set yp a screensaver
<EminentDomain> i'm having issues connecting to my windows share from ubuntu
<EminentDomain> it keeps telling me to check my user information
<EminentDomain> but it's accurrate
<EminentDomain> i'm using ubuntu desktop 12.04
<EminentDomain> i went to file-->connect to server
<EminentDomain> selected windows share
<EminentDomain> entered server name
<fibz_> you have password protected sharing enabled in the windows share EminentDomain
<EminentDomain> fibz_ what?
<basketball> how do i set my pc up where when i press alt then a letter it types the spanish version of the letter   like in windows
<EminentDomain> not sure what you mean by password protected sharing
<EminentDomain> it's a server 2008 machine i have EVERYONE set to full control
<EminentDomain> but besdies which i'm trying to connect as the administrator user
<fibz_> are you on the same network? are you on the same workgroup? do you have samba installed? is filesharing enabled in windows? is password protected sharing enabled in windows EminentDomain?
<EminentDomain> fibz_ yes same network
<EminentDomain> i assume samba is installed by default with ubuntu desktop seeing as there is a built in option to connect to windows share in nautilus
<EminentDomain> and filesharing is enabled seeing as other machines on the lan can access it
<EminentDomain> an i have no clue what password protected sharing is in windows
<fibz_> try sharing a folder in nautilus and make sure it doesnt ask to install anything
<fibz_> well for windows support, you should ask in ##windows
<haha> check your firewall?
<haha> setreinforce 0?
<EminentDomain> i didn't ask in windows since i'm not having an issue with windows
<EminentDomain> it's ubuntu that wont connect
<EminentDomain> all my windows machines are working fine
<EminentDomain> i just looked into the password protected sharing and it was off
<fibz_> as long as he can share a folder in nautilus and is on the same windows workgroup he should be able to access it by going to Go-> Location -> smb://2k8hostname/path/to/share
<EminentDomain> how do i change the workgroup in ubuntu tho?
<EminentDomain> that i am not sure of
<fibz_> if you did not change the workgroup yourself then you are on the "WORKGROUP" workgroup
<EminentDomain> my server is on WORKGROUP
<EminentDomain> ok
<basketball> how do i set my pc up where when i press alt then a letter it types the spanish version of the letter   like in windows
<EminentDomain> ok well looks like i got it working... not sure how
<EminentDomain> well it's not really working since i dont have permissions to do anything
<fibz_> on which side?
<EminentDomain> ubuntu side
<EminentDomain> cant copy or write anything to or from
<fibz_> that would be the effective permissions on the server side which is ##windows
<fibz_> ##windows-server too
<EminentDomain> nvm got it
<EminentDomain> once i enabled password protected it worked
<fibz_> there we go
<EminentDomain> since i had to authenticate as a local windows user
<Guest64197> Hey all, I'm new to ubuntu just did my first new build and am checking out all the features
<adamcunnington> where can i modify the size of my partition?
<adamcunnington> i created it with lvm and have ran out of space! need to increase the partition size
<fibz_> i would boot from the install DVD/USB and use gparted
<adamcunnington> fibz_: that sounds like a nightmare :| i just want to increase it
<cat_pants> anyone know how to write an ubuntu iso to a flash drive? I tried doing "dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb; sync" and I tried doing "cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdb; sync" as root of course, and I tried using Unetbootin, which seems way too buggy to use. Any other ideas? Am I supposed to format the usb drive before trying to dd to it? After writing data to my usb drive, the volume label doesn't show up in "fdisk -l"
<adamcunnington> apparently it's easy when using lvm
<cat_pants> but it does show up in cfdisk for some reason
<advx_> Good Morning all
<adamcunnington> usr13: are you there?
<adamcunnington> Guys, how do i extend my disk volume :|
<psusi> cat_pants, did you verify the md5sum?
<adamcunnington> help, i have no space on my disk and can't find out how to extend it, everything online looks incredibly complicated
<somsip> adamcunnington: fibz_ gave you the answer already. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<adamcunnington> somsip: read it but looks really confusing
<somsip> adamcunnington: that's how you do it
<adamcunnington> oh that was really easy
<adamcunnington> all the other guides / askubuntu answers i found were horrific
<adamcunnington> thanks
<fibz_> your welcome
<Viskee> anyone get a .vce reader running in ubuntu with wine?
<Viskee> I'm getting a weird error message
<adamcunnington> somsip: i used lvextend to increase the volume and it was succesfull but a disk usage analysis shows it's 100% still
<somsip> adamcunnington: no idea. I don't use LVM
<ryanx> anyone on steam?
<somsip> !anyone | ryanx
<ubottu> ryanx: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Viskee> anyone have experience with vce readers in wine on ubuntu?
<earthian> Hello, Do you know how to disable the LSHIFT+RSHIFT keyboard layout switching in Gnome 3.8? It is not enabled anywhere but still works.. Bug??
<basketball> how do i open a sqlite2 file
<somsip> !info sqlitebrowser | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: sqlitebrowser (source: sqlitebrowser): GUI editor for SQLite databases. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0~beta1+ds.1-3 (saucy), package size 166 kB, installed size 477 kB
<f3deX> :)
<basketball> somsip,  how do i convert sqllite 2 to 3
<Viskee> When it comes down to it, what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu paper?
<Viskee> ubuntu server*
<somsip> basketball: I'd guess that you dump from 2 and read into 3
<somsip> Viskee: maybe a bit out of date but possibly helpful http://is.gd/okXjIM
<FuuqUmiist> how well does Ubuntu work with external USB cards like those that are integrated into headphones and headsets?
<xangua> Visual`: if you mean packages, you can install any package from repositories regardless desktop or server
<basketball> hey does gnome-screensaver actually have a screensaver or does it just turn a grey screen
<JavaNunes> oi
<somsip> basketball: it has access to different screensavers that you can choose, or install new ones. 'dim' is the default IIRC
<23LAAI7GM> Hello, I just installed graphite on Ubuntu Server 13.10 and I'm getting "ImportError: No module named _cairo" when trying to render any graph. python -c "import cairo" works. Can someone please give me any tips of what can be wrong?
<basketball> somsip,  how do i install new ones and how do i configure it
<somsip> basketball: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292995/configure-screensaver-in-ubuntu
<basketball> somsip,  if i install xscreensaver then i cant use ctrl alt l
<somsip> basketball: I don't know what that is
<basketball> somsip,  lock screen
<MAbeeTT_> nick MAbeeTT
<somsip> 23LAAI7GM: possibly packaging bug https://answers.launchpad.net/graphite/+question/193989 POssible solution http://is.gd/LLIur0
<somsip> basketball: possibly you need to replace the command invoked with CTRL ALT L with something that runs xscreensaver-command -lock. No idea personally, but inferred by http://is.gd/jRGi7C
<EminentDomain> is there a utility like filezilla that supports webdav?
<EminentDomain> in windows they have cyberduck
<somsip> EminentDomain: possibly helpful - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/WebDAV#WebDAV_Clients
<EminentDomain> but cant seem to find anything for ubuntu
<EminentDomain> yea i'm using nautilus now trying to copy stuff... doesnt seem to be very accurrate but not sure
<EminentDomain> in terms of speed and time that is
<EminentDomain> in filezilla they show each file individually
<EminentDomain> (same with cyberduck)
<EminentDomain> perhaps the command line version might be better
<unraufamily> i
<unraufamily> hi
<unraufamily> hello
<unraufamily> gh
<unraufamily> xc
<unraufamily> h
<unraufamily> xch
<GoldStandard> unraufamily hello
<eskrima> Hi does anyone know where I can find great info and resources for programming. I'm new to it so I don't know what should I look for. Thanks
<GeekDude> Does wilee_nilee still get on here frequently?
<advx_> bye 4 now
<icedwater> eskrima: glad you're still here. Try stackoverflow.com and codecademy.com :) Also note that #ubuntu is meant primarily for ubuntu support, so please chat about other things at #ubuntu-offtopic.
<GeekDude> Does wilee_nilee still hang around on here?
<eskrima> Icedwater ok. I will re member. Sorry
<matfx> Hi i can't setup twitter on ubuntu 12.04.4 64 bit. Gwibber just say need SSL required. What should i do?
<eskrima> Icedwater :)
<icedwater> eskrima: it's OK, since it's fairly quiet anyhow :)
<boycey> any Ruby programmer here ?
<eskrima> Icedwater yeah. Sometimes it's so crowded with questions that you don't know which to answer first
<funky> hey folks does zip preserves owners info or not?
<funky> I mean file owner
<funky> and does tinyupload works with wget?
<funky> some speedy share sites does not
<funky> do not
<Beldar> GeekDude, That was my nick, what's up?
<GeekDude> Beldar: Remember helping me get reboot working on an install a while back?
<Beldar> GeekDude, I wish I could, hehe.
<boycey> anyone familiar with arduino here ?
<GeekDude> You had me add something to the kernel parameters, iirc
<GeekDude> anyways, I just reformatted, and am having the same issue :/
<Beldar> GeekDude, nomodeset?
<GeekDude> maybe
<GeekDude> I'm fiddling with disabling acpi atm
 * GeekDude will try that next 
<Beldar> GeekDude, Not a real area I have had to mess with is all.
<GeekDude> I added nomodeset at the end of the kernel params, accessed by pressing "e", but it gave me an error: unknown command `nomodeset'
<Beldar> GeekDude, Put it before no splas
<Beldar> splash
 * GeekDude manually powers off system once again 
<funky> :P
<funky> with hammer?
<GeekDude> funky: toe
<GeekDude> toe-fu
<Beldar> GeekDude, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"   with it added
<GeekDude> Beldar: I must be looking in the wrong place, because I don't see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in here
<GeekDude> although, nomodeset does ring a bell
<Beldar> GeekDude, From the grub menu it looks different, the key is where "nomodeset quiet splash"
<Beldar> GeekDude, The first example was the line in /etc/default/grub you would modify for permanent use
<Beldar> The mods go in that area like the acpi in whatever form that is added
<GeekDude> This tut says to put them after the linux /boot line
<GeekDude> There aren't any options there for me to start with, though
<Beldar> GeekDude, That area in front of quiet splash is where you place these. If you want a text no splash boot remove quiet splash
<GeekDude> is that because I'm running server?
<Beldar> GeekDude, Can I see the tutorial?
<GeekDude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Beldar> GeekDude, The only difference here is I said before quiet splash, it shows after, same thing basically. I suspect explaining the problem to the channel might help you.
<GeekDude> Also, best shutdown method? Shutdown -h 0, poweroff, halt, etc
<wjtaylor> How can I get libimobile4 on 12.04?
<wjtaylor> libimobiledevice4 ^^
<GeekDude> Hey channel! Any idea how to my hang-on-reboot problem? sudo poweroff works fine
<GeekDude> sudo reboot hangs
<GeekDude> it hangs on [75.numbers] reboot: Restarting system
<GeekDude> adding "nomodeset apci=off noapic nolapic" doesn't seem to help me
<GeekDude> to the linux /boot line in the grub kernel settings
<Busybyeski> what's a solid weather program, that might have toolbar integration?
<Beldar> GeekDude, This from the grub menu?
<GeekDude> Beldar: yeah. Highlight the default ubuntu boot and hit "e"
<Beldar> GeekDude, Cool, the per-session mod.
<GeekDude> I'm testing until it works
<GeekDude> OH COOL!
<GeekDude> reboot=bios fixed it
<densin> hi all
<densin> this is suitable place for ask about network route in ubuntu ? or other channel ?
<cfhowlett> densin, this one or #ubuntu-server
<densin> thank cfhowlett
<wjtaylor> is there a ppa for libimobiledevice for 12.04
<GeekDude> whoops, was waiting for grub, but got distracted. *restarts again*
<chaos7theory> Would this channel support PPA issues?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|chaos7theory, generally best to get help from the ppa packager but go ahead and ask
<ubottu> chaos7theory, generally best to get help from the ppa packager but go ahead and ask: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> *PPA's are unsupported*
<chaos7theory> Ah, nevermind then xD
<chaos7theory> Being I went to the mercurial channel but it's dead silent
<cfhowlett> chaos7theory, forum/email support?
<chaos7theory> Going to check there next
<chaos7theory> Mainly it's the issue of the ppa version of mrcurial requiring an unnecessary amount of dependencies, including x11
<GeekDude> Beldar: It's all fixed now. I added the reboot=b option to the /etc/default/grub file. Works perfectly
<GeekDude> Thanks for your time
<Beldar> GeekDude, Good job, glad I could be here to see it.
<GeekDude> :P
<GeekDude> I don't think this is the same solution I used last time, but I like this one very much
<pranav> i installed kubuntu iso for embedded device on my flash. evrything is fine, but ends with a busybox atop of bare kernel.
<GeekDude> Well, gotta jet
<Bublik2002> anyone able to install the latest version of itunes on ubuntu? i tried it via play on linux and it gives me an error and doesnt want to install
<pranav> how can i transfer the std i/o to LCD ? please help
<cfhowlett> !itunes|Bublik2002,
<ubottu> Bublik2002,: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Bublik2002> i know its not available but there are ways to install via playonlinux
<cfhowlett> Bublik2002, the LATEST itunes?  not going to happen.
<Bublik2002> i get it there are good alternatives.. but i want to be able to stream itunes radio
<cfhowlett> Bublik2002, you're not reading.  the latest itunes *will not* be running on linux.  sorry.
<Bublik2002> cfhowlett: so whats the latest version that can be installed? 10?
<cfhowlett> Bublik2002, earlier versions *may* run with 0-100% functionality
<Bublik2002> can i run a server on my windows box that will let me stream itunes radio to my ubuntu box?
<cfhowlett> Bublik2002, do a search : install + itunes + ubuntu   for your alternatives
<cfhowlett> stream + itunes + ubuntu is also a good search parameter
<JavaNunes> buceta
<pranav> why do no1 ever talks in #ubuntu-arm
<JavaNunes> i want download the module bucetaosujo for kernel 3.9
<cfhowlett> !arm|pranav,
<ubottu> pranav,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> pranav, see the wiki
<pranav> how to transfer std i/p o/p to LCD instead of serial console ?
<pranav> i installed kubuntu on embdd device
<pranav> how to launch a new shell with output directed to a particualar ttyN ?
<legrandin> hey guys, is there a way to save my terminal setup when i restart my computer? i usually need a bunch open for development
<marz> How can I reset my compiz configurations? I've set everything transparent hence I can not see anything that is open
<Beldar> marz, What ubuntu release?
<whichDesktop> which desktop has spaces where you can mouse to the corner and fan out all the apps?
<Beldar> whichDesktop, gnome shell does that.
<whichDesktop> Beldar: is that gbuntu or something?
<GoldStandard> im checking netstat and some program called dnsmasq is listening and contacting foreign address *:*, is this normal?
<GoldStandard> the address is actually 0.0.0.0:*
<Beldar> whichDesktop, It's the gnome shell (desktop) the gnome developers release basically
<whichDesktop> Beldar: so just download unity ubuntu and download gnome desktop?
<whichDesktop> can't i just download an iso with gnow in by default?
<whichDesktop> Beldar: ^
<Beldar> whichDesktop, What release are you using?
<whichDesktop> Beldar: idk yet
<alexandros_c> help, I am trying to upgrade my system but I keep getting untrusted source, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<whichDesktop> Beldar: something stable for my asusq400a, i think i want to use the next LTS when it comes out next april, but for now something that's not gonna break on my machine like linux mint (mouse stopped working after a while and doesn't open teamviewer sometimes)
<Ben64> alexandros_c: the first step is to pastebin the full command and error you are getting
<Beldar> whichDesktop, 12.04 and maybe 12.10 is sudo apt-get install gnome-shell later releases, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<whichDesktop> Beldar: what about 13?
<marz> I was playing with compiz settings via the CCSM program. I accidentally tweaked it to make every transparent. How do I reset it?
<Beldar> whichDesktop, Most of that desktop is already there as gnome 3 under unity.
<Beldar> whichDesktop, See later releases.
<Beldar> marz, There is a reset, however if differs on the ubuntu releases, which are you running?
<whichDesktop> Beldar: is 13 less stable than 12.04 or 12.1?
<marz> Beldar: 12.04 64-bit. P.S. I already uninstalled the compizconfig-settings-manager
<Beldar> whichDesktop, Not answerable.
<alexandros_c> Ben64 here is the command and error https://gist.github.com/amcollie/9361132
<Beldar> marz, That does no good, is it still gone, unity is a plugin in it, this unity?
<whichDesktop> Beldar: why not
<marz> Beldar: Nope, the unity of the other account
<Beldar> whichDesktop, It is an opinion, I don;t have one.
<Beldar> marz, "the unity of the other account" what does that mean?
<justin_zw> Correct me if I'm wrong, but pages made with FormSpecialPage actually process the submitted data on the same page, right? So the onSubmit callback is suppoes to be doing whatever you wanted to do with that data?
<justin_zw> (For example, for an email extension, I would send the email in onSubmit)
<marz> Beldar: I'm not so sur emyself either. What I'm trying to say is when I logged in to my other account, the account where I used the CCSM, all the windows that I open are transparent.
<Beldar> marz, If compiz is correct unity --reset should work
<Beldar> marz, try in that account unity --reset   usually a reboot or logout is needed.
<marz> Beldar: Can't do it in tty, I can't do it in GUI either since I can't see anything when I log in to the other account.
<Beldar> marz, No TTY from that account?
<fletom> I've tried installing 13.10 so many different ways on my Mac. No matter what I do it complains that it can't install the bootloader. Can anyone help?
<funky> hello
<funky> does tar preserve ownder and execute permissions?
<funky> ownder
<funky> lol owner
<Ben64> alexandros_c: you need to get the keys for those 3rd party repos you have added
<alexandros_c>  thanks for your help
<alexandros_c> Ben64, thanks for your help
<alexandros_c> already did it
<Cha0> i can not find my mobile's name in the list for installing ubuntu os on ubuntu site, is there any other way to find out?
<somsip> !touch | Cha0 (if it's not there, it's not supported)
<ubottu> Cha0 (if it's not there, it's not supported): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<justin_zw> (For example, for an email extension, I would send the email in onSubmit)
<justin_zw> Whoops, my bad
<justin_zw> Forgot this wasn't Skype.
<rafs> hi people. how do i disable the startup bluetooth every time i reboot the computer?
<rafs> every time i restart my computer bluetooth is connected
<jayar> if my girls logged in, how can i access my folder via terminal?
<jayar> my home
<grahamsavage> hey can anyone recommend a filenaming tool.. something with a UI and that supports regex?
<TheProf> Good day.  I've been running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my server for over a year very well. But now a recent reboot and my machine will not load: "Gave up waiting for root device" and "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/really-long-string does not exist." and drops me into a busy-box shell.  I'm the IT volunteer at this school so I'm looking for guidance please.
<somsip> jayar: su -l jayar && cd
<somsip> TheProf: sounds like a dead HD, bad connection, or similar
<crocket> What feed aggregator do you recommend for ubuntu 13.10?
<TheProf> somsip, Hello.  The boot partition resides on a RAID1 controller.  The raid 1 says it's not degraded.  I suppose my question is - if the disk is dead, how did it boot up that far? Thank you
<somsip> TheProf: no idea about raid, so I can't help further
<TheProf> somsip, That's no problem.  Assuming that it's just a regular drive, is there a recommended course of action to resolve this?
<somsip> TheProf: check connections, check BIOS, check the HD in another machine, replace the HD. Something like that
<GoldStandard> is it okay to trust ubuntu mirrors? also, each time i try to determine the best server using the "select best server" tool, it gives me a different result
<TheProf> somsip, OK I understand.  If I can access / on the failed drive on another machine, can I pull off certain configuration files to keep my users username and passwords?
<somsip> GoldStandard: official mirrors are official. Network conditions may vary
<GoldStandard> somsip cool thanks
<GoldStandard> somsip are mirrors really that much faster than the main server?
<somsip> TheProf: trying in anpther machine will isolate whether it's a HD issue or a HD controller/mobo issue (or possibly something else that isn't directly the HD's fault)
<somsip> GoldStandard: depends on network conditions. I do't use US servers because I don't like in the US, for example
<somsip> *don't
<GoldStandard> somsip i see, thanks
<Voyage> I cant speak by my microphone pluged in. but the built in micro phone of my laptop works. I have toogled the audio settings but no use. any one has a clue?
<betty_> Hi. I recently have my ubuntu crash and fail to load afterwards. I don't know what could have happened as I didn't do any changes to the system, or even download new things. When I boot my computer, it goes to wear the login screen is supposed to be and gives me the 'The system is running in low-graphics mode' error. I've googled it, some people recommend editing the greeter. (check, set to unity-greeter). Checked root directory for h
<betty_> CONT: ing). Check nvidia drivers (check, reinstalled stable version)
<notworking> Hey, can someone maybe help me? Having trouble installing ubuntu
<notworking> I'm trying to install Ubuntu / xUbuntu on a 10 year old pc with 1.5gb ram, however it always freezes ~ 30 seconds after the reboot, what am I doing wrong? Tried usb installation, live cd installation, and wubi
<notworking> I'm trying to install Ubuntu / xUbuntu on a 10 year old pc with 1.5gb ram, however it always freezes ~ 30 seconds after the reboot, what am I doing wrong? Tried usb installation, live cd installation, and wubi
<jonne> does anyone know how to get multitouch working on a laptop touchpad? I know it's worked, but i never got it to work again after reinstalling ubuntu.
<jonne> none of the config tools seem to recognise it
<jonne> it won't even do the swiping the side to scroll thing
<cdoublejj> what version of Open GL does Ubuntu 14.04 LTS use?
<jonne> notworking, do you get grub?
<jonne> can you boot into recovery mode?
<notworking> jonne, i don't think so, I'm only following the steps on the ubuntu homepage
<jonne> so, after the BIOS starts you just get a black screen?
<notworking> No,  get the choice to use the old OS, which i want top get rid of, and ubuntu/xubuntu, then when i choose ubuntu/xubuntu, i have the "loading/working"-screen of those and after 30 seconds that freezes up (the animation that something is going on stops)
<notworking> jonne did you get to read what i wrote last or should i repeat?
<jonne> notworking, i got a call, sorry
<CarlFK> notworking: "get the choice to use the old OS"   says something about grub, right?  if so, you should also have a rescue mode choice, or advanced options
<jonne> after picking the xubuntu option, just press esc, you should see grub
<jonne> what processor does the pc have?
<notworking> pentium D
<Beldar> cdoublejj, 14.04 is on #ubuntu+1
<jonne> i believe ubuntu recentlishly dropped support for older x86 archs
<notworking> so i should try an older build?
<jonne> looking up some stuff to see if i'm not talking out of my ass, hold on
<Beldar> notworking, You check the sum of the iso?
<jonne> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-wont-run.html
<jonne> so yeah, that was 4 years ago
<jonne> looks like lubuntu still supports i586 (which is what you're on)
<cesar_> list
<jonne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<jonne> notworking ^
<notworking> alright so I'll try out Lubuntu then! thanks jonne
<jonne> no worries
<notworking> however I am abit confused, as all the requirements sites just stated the ram needed, nothing about certain hardware
<zsw__> im trying to install kali through usb and i have a 4GB stick and a 3GB kali linux iso and its still not createable
<jonne> yeah, they say minimum p4, 1Ghz, which is weird
<jonne> maybe they never updated it?
<zsw__> jonne: me?
<jonne> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<jonne> However, Ubuntu precise will not run on i586 or earlier processors. Despite the architecture name "i386", support for actual 80386 processors (and their clones) was dropped with the Sarge (r3.1) release of Debian
<jonne> ah crap, he left
<kopasetik> Hi all, have you heard about the GnuTLS crypto bug?
<noobuntu> HI, so I need to change current partition which is Ubuntu is installed on to NTSF. I'm wondering if I go to disks->change partitiion type, will it successfully reformat and allow my window discs to install os on it?
<Beldar> kopasetik, Not a support issue is all.
<Beldar> noobuntu, You can make a ntfs in linux or on the install.
<noobuntu> So after I change the partition type, it won't just "corrupt" and shut off and be unable to change OS, correct? I'm changing the type while on the same OS.
<kopasetik> well, don't i need to install a new version of the app?
<kopasetik> or will ubuntu roll out an update automatically?
<TheProf> somsip, Hello - I was able to determine the drive is working fine.  Are there other reasons I'd get that message "Gave up waiting for root device"?
<CarlFK> noobuntu: changing the partition type will be ignored by all the things.
<nuabi> nat
<grahamsavage> for filesystems.. is ext4 the only reasonable choice for stability etc?
<Laibsch> I'm trying to record the audio from a webinar. I am using gnome-sound-recorder to do that. The problem is that the sound from the microphone always gets mixed in, resulting in background noise.  What do I need to do (in precise, if that matters) to prevent this?
<CarlFK> grahamsavage: heh... this is 2 years old, but kinda answers your question http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?p=22655883&sid=0f21c68879c68921142f1e7826a2a0fe#p22655883
<CarlFK> noobuntu: if you are hoping to change ntfs to ext4 .. I would be very surprised if you can do that without backing, mkfs, restore.  "in place upgrade" is what you want, and all I can find is ext3 to 4, like mentioned in the link I just posted
<grahamsavage> CarlFK: ah so now it's down to BTRFS and Ext4
<jozefk> Why 12.10 is still supported?
<Beldar> jozefk, why do you care?
<Beldar> look up ubuntu release schedules
<jozefk> Because I see in channel topic but in Ubuntu release schedule it says 9 months
<Beldar> we are just short of 9 months since release
<Beldar> April 2014
<jozefk> It has been more than a year already
<qin> jozefk, Beldar: interesting, cant find any docs about 9 and 18 months support. And fact that 13.04 killed just two months before LTS is somehow puzzling too
<jozefk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Ububash> hi
<qin> jozefk: oh, "Older releases may have different support length."
<zztr> I'm coming back to Ubuntu from Fedora and remembering the main thing that drove me mad. out of date packages. Is there a way for me to get apt-get to install the latest stable release of things like postgresql, mercurial, and clojure? Why are the installed versions years old?
<Ububash> iptables: Why do they work so well on my Dell (12.04 LTS) and not my Mac (12.04 LTS)?
<jozefk> :)
<gordonjcp> zztr: have you installed the LTS version?
<Ububash> y
<zztr> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> zztr: well, there you go
<Ububash> ?
<gordonjcp> that's *the whole bloody point* of LTS
<gordonjcp> the versions *do not change* during the lifecycle of the release
<zztr> gordonjcp: so lts doesn't maintain it's package repo?
<gordonjcp> no
<qin> zztr: did you know that Ubuntu do not roll?
<zztr> wow
<Ububash> Anybody good with iptables?
<gordonjcp> zztr: the packages are always the absolute latest patched up to date versions *of the release versions*
<SwedeMike> zztr: they bug fix, they don't upgrade. it's stable, not new features.
<gordonjcp> zztr: although the packages are kept patched, the versions *do not change*
<CarlFK> zztr: all the releases keep the feature sets stable.  to get new features, upgrade to a new release
<gordonjcp> zztr: not like for example Arch, where you can expect it to break *something* once a week
<nateman264> hello all
<zztr> okay. well thanks for the explanation CarlFK gordonjcp and SwedeMike. Is there a repository I can add that will get me newer stuff?
<gordonjcp> zztr: the idea is that you don't have packages constantly changing major version numbers and breaking configs
<gordonjcp> zztr: you could try switching to 13.10, or looking for PPAs
<gordonjcp> zztr: what are you trying to install?
<nateman264> If there is anyone on that can answer my questions, would you answer please? I need to find out what ubuntu version I need to run on my 686 CPU computer...
<CarlFK> zztr: I have had good luck using a PPAs for apps I care about, like vagrant and openshot
<gordonjcp> nateman264: the instructions are right there on the download page
<zztr> gordonjcp: 13.10 did not work with bluetooth on the ultrabook i need to have ubuntu on
<gordonjcp> nateman264: you want a 32-bit version
<nateman264> okay, thank you very much
<gordonjcp> zztr: but older versions do?
<zztr> CarlFK: so i have to get a different ppa for each piece of software?
<zztr> gordonjcp: yes. odd i know, but true
<gordonjcp> nateman264: depending on how old the machine is and what CPU it has, you might need a non-PAE system, so possibly mini.iso
<CarlFK> zztr: for each that you want cutting edge
<gordonjcp> zztr: have you filed a bug?
<zztr> gordonjcp: no i'm trying to just get something working. not a lot of time on my hands
<gordonjcp> zztr: if you don't file a bug, it'll never get fixed and when 12.04 goes away you'll be just as stuck
<CarlFK> zztr: I completely don't care about the latest breakthroughs in pdf viewing ;)
<FuuqUmiist> nateman264 just install Lubuntu and your computer should be find
<gordonjcp> zztr: tl;dr if you find a problem and don't file a bug, you're just whining and you should shut up
<nateman264> hmm? it's a dell optiplex GX270
 * zztr quits whining
<FuuqUmiist> nateman264 yeah install Lubuntu on that, its a Pentium 4 @ 2.8GHz right?
<FuuqUmiist> Lubuntu is a lightweight version of Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> it's also buggy as hell
<FuuqUmiist> nateman264 or if you want more features install Linux Mint XFCE version
<gordonjcp> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SwedeMike> zzzgeoffb: you can check out backports, but I doubt it'll have those kinds of packages.
<gordonjcp> LXDE is hilarious
<FuuqUmiist> but it will be speedier on Lubuntu, you will have have to customize more on what software you want to run on it
<heyHey> how do I install gnome on 12.04.4 ? apt-get install gnome?
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: it might be if he's got a very fast machine with a lot of RAM
<gordonjcp> my machine is pretty low-spec so I just stick to normal Unity
<FuuqUmiist> Lubuntu will be much faster than Ubuntu with Unity
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: only on a fast machine
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: my core 2 duo with 8GB can *just about* run LXDE but it crashes all the time
<heyHey> gordonjcp: FuuqUmiist how do I install gnome on 12.04.4 ? apt-get install gnome?
<gordonjcp> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<FuuqUmiist> no, the min hardware requirements for Lubuntu are almost the same as Windows XP
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: what's Windows XP like?
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: I find that LXDE runs out of memory and crashes all the time
<heyHey> gordonjcp: I just did apt-get install gnome, am I breaking my machine, what should I do?
<FuuqUmiist> gordonjcp the newer version should be better
<gordonjcp> heyHey: did you follow the instructions on the factoid?
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: to be honest I'm unlikely to try it again
<heyHey> gordonjcp: i did install gnome before you told me
<FuuqUmiist> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<gordonjcp> heyHey: I don't use gnome and haven't for years
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: Unity works well enough and LXDE doesn't
<onlty> how about XFCE
<gordonjcp> it's okay if you've got nothing better
<onlty> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<heyHey> gordonjcp: should I cancel "apt-get install gnome"? let it finish? do i need to install gnome-shell after, or might it be contained within "install gnome"
<gordonjcp> heyHey: no idea
<gordonjcp> heyHey: it'll probably pull down much the same stuff
<FuuqUmiist> if you use XFCE use Linux Mint, apparently Xubuntu uses more resources
<gordonjcp> Mint doesn't have an IRC channel though
<gordonjcp> well, not on Freenode
<gordonjcp> I really can't see what's so good about Mint
<pandy_> Русские есть!?
<gordonjcp> !ru | pandy_
<ubottu> pandy_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<staticd> heyHey: gnome includes gnome shell afaict
<pandy_>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<FuuqUmiist> ... /server irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-help
<FuuqUmiist> should work i think
<heyHey> staticd: so I'm just installing extra shiz that I might not need, but am not breaking my machine?
<heyHey> staticd: gordonjcp and how do I enable gnome and take off unity?
<staticd> heyHey: in theory it should not break anything.
<heyHey> staticd: i see it download inkscape
<heyHey> downloading*
<nateman264> do I still get the 32-bit?
<staticd> heyHey: I installed GS the same way
<heyHey> staticd: ok cool, how do I enable it
<heyHey> gnome shell i.e.
<heyHey> staticd: ^
<staticd> heyHey: when you reboot, the lightdm login screen will have a little button near the username. clicking on it will allow you to log in to a unity or through GS for your session
<TheProf> somsip, I solved it temporarily - I needed to select an earlier version of the boot up image in grub.  No idea why it worked.  But that's OK for now.
<staticd> heyHey: if that works fine through a few log in log out / reboot cycles then you can think of uninstalling unity..
<heyHey> staticd: cool thanks!
<Lorith[Alpha]> anyone tried openkore? need help over here~
<staticd> heyHey: but if you are not pressed for space.. let it lie.. you just log into your previous choice by default.. so pretend unity is not there.. spare you a lot of greif if the uninstall goes wrong
<heyHey> staticd: proli ill do :) thanks!
<heyHey> helpful hippo
<staticd> sure.. g'luck
<staticd> all: I wanted to know how to file a bug against the trusty iso so that the virtualbox drivers can be added to it..
<staticd> anyone has any suggestions how?
<staticd> clicking on the reportbug link on the launchpad page takes me the help page
<chaos7theory> Is it possible to do IME input on the TTY without x-server?
<jnhghy> I have squid on a ubuntu and I've set another ubuntu box to use the first one as proxy server (I've set it only for http and https -not for ftp or socks ports) but now I have an issue with thunderbird, it seems I can receive emails but I can't send, I've googled the issue and found that the iptables of the server might block smtp but at this point I'm kind of lost ... can anybody help?
<helmut_> hi
<tripelb> 12.04 the panel marker for networking vanished. (and it still hangs in downloading adobe flash)
<billybig2> hey all, is anyone here familiar with python 2.7.3 and the futures module?
<billybig2> im not a python guru at all and am stumped
<billybig2> i've installed python-concurrent.futures but get an error when i try to run a script that has import futures
<billybig2>   File "ircbot.py", line 5, in <module>
<billybig2>     import futures
<billybig2> ImportError: No module named futures
<billybig2> do i have to reload anything python related after installing a module?
<somsip> billybig2: try the #python channel
 * Jurgen|Cloud sgopt TBloemink
<nikolam> I reported bug about (ana)cron daily and other jobs,  using 'find' util that searches BTRFS subvolume snapshots , even those snapshots contain same data as filesystem itself.. If you like that not happening, please add something in the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anacron/+bug/1288106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288106 in anacron (Ubuntu) "Regular 'find' searches of cron jobs, should not search BTRFS snapshots " [Undecided,New]
<Jurgen|Cloud> BOELboel
<tripelb> aski.g agai. after. etsp
<tripelb> 12.04 the panel marker for networking vanished. (and it still hangs in downloading adobe flash)
<llutz> nikolam: check  PRUNEPATHS, PRUNEFS in /etc/updatedb.conf
<tasslehoff> I have some applications installed in non-standard locations, and have symlinks to them in ~/bin. Where should I add this to PATH to make sure various launchers know of it? /etc/profile?
<somsip> tasslehoff: ~/.bashrc normally
<drugaddict> linux is for niggers
<tasslehoff> somsip: but then e.g. the "Run Application" in gnome does not know the path?
<somsip> tasslehoff: I have no idea how gnome works in that respect, so I can't help further
<llutz> tasslehoff: aren't those launchers using *.desktop files in */share/apllications and not stuff from $PATH?
<Caelum> I'm following an arch guide and it says to make a file in /etc/tmpfiles.d/ but there is no such directory on ubuntu, what is the equivalent?
<llutz> Caelum: to do what?
<somsip> Caelum: what's the link for the guide?
<Caelum> llutz: this part here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_C720_Chromebook#Fixing_suspend
<tasslehoff> llutz: yeah. it actually looks like it has picked up my applications, and that the problem is something else.
<tasslehoff> llutz: the apps are installed to /opt, and have created the proper *.desktop files
<somsip> Caelum: I'd suggest you find a guide for ubuntu. There may be more in that guide that is Arch specific looking at it briefly
<llutz> Caelum: look at /etc/pm/ if you need to run scripts on sleep/resume
<Caelum> llutz: yeah I got that part, but what is this weird conf files for tmpfiles.d, maybe I don't need it
<Caelum> ah looks like a systemd thing
<llutz> Caelum: arch uses systemd and other mechanisms to sleep/resume, that has nothing in common with *buntu. i'd guess that guide is senseless for you
<Caelum> llutz: no there's lots of other useful stuff in there
<llutz> Caelum: if you need that unbind/bind part for ehci, look at /etc/pm/sleep/*
<Caelum> ok thank you
<llutz> Caelum: arch wiki always has nice ideas, unfortunately you have to rethink them if you want to use them in other distros. you cannot use them 1:1
<Caelum> right
<g0ne> anyone got any decent xterm defaults they can share? looking for a dark bg and small font
<Voyage> using kubuntu,  I cant speak by my microphone pluged in. but the built in micro phone of my laptop works. I have toogled the audio settings but no use. any one has a clue?  I used  pavucontrol but  cant work with any drop down option in pavucontrol...  any other way to see if my audio can work?
<iptable> g0ne, use putty emulator ;)
<iptable> Voyage, is the external mic a mini-jack or an USB?
<Voyage> iptable,  external mic
<Voyage> its like a long thing thing plugged into the mic port
<iptable> Voyage, I do understand it's external. Question is, is it a USB external, or mini-jack? I.e. rectangle plugin or a small round one?
<Voyage> its not usb for sure
<iptable> Voyage, in that case, when you plug it in, your motherboard automatically switches sound from built-in microphone to external microphone. There is no sftware control for it
<Voyage> ya, the internal mic works ok. but when I plug the external, it doesnot works.
<iptable> Voyage, it means, as soon as the mic is plugged in, it should be working instead of the internal one. The software doesn't know if anything is plugged in or not. It's hardware controlled.
<Voyage> what can be the reason
<iptable> Voyage, 1. faulty microphone, or 2. faulty/loose connection on your computer
<Voyage> no, its not hardware issue
<iptable> Voyage, test with another external microphone to find out which one is at fault. Alternatively get a USB microphone. These work very well and you can switch to them using pavucontrol at your heart's content.
<Voyage> as I have a wired problem in windows 7. there, the mic works, but headphones dont. its really strange
<Voyage> iptable,  I have dont testing another mic.
<Voyage> same for all
<iptable> Voyage, it IS hardware issue. Software, as stated, has got nothing to do with it.
<iptable> Voyage, hardware automatically switches inputs. Tried wiggling it a bit while recordign sound?
<Voyage> iptable,  if it was hardware issue. the external mic should not have worked in windows 7
<majod> iptable: that nick is really confusing :)
<Voyage> iptable,  tried wigling. yes.
<iptable> majod, just 1 table, I'm not greedy. When my nick was iptables, I got pinged whenever someone mentioned them.
<Voyage> iptable,  if it was hardware issue. the external mic should not have worked in windows 7  . < do I have a point?
<iptable> Voyage, how many sound cards does pavucontrol see?
<Voyage> let me see
<iptable> Voyage, not necessarily. are you sure you plugged it in to mic control and not accidentally to sound OUT?
<Voyage> I used sound input
<gfhhhj> yes
<gfhhhj> ?
<Voyage> I can see  microphone, internal microphone, line in.       none worked
<Voyage> iptable,  ^
<iptable> Voyage, uhm, what actual inputs/outputs do you have on your motherboard?
<gfhhhj> what the
<gfhhhj> command for update
<Voyage> iptable,  output is one headphone port. input is one mic port
<iptable> Voyage, only 2 ports?
<Voyage> iptable,  yes
<iptable> Voyage, and does pavucontrol otherwise change sound settings for you (like volume)?
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> it does
<g0ne> how do i list all muh fonts
<Caelum> xlsfonts
<iptable> Voyage, so mic goes into input and you set it as "Microphone".
<g0ne> can i preview them?
<Voyage> iptable,  affirmative
<Caelum> xfontsel
<Caelum> but there are better progs
<Caelum> g0ne: try terminator
<iptable> Voyage, so, in pavucontrol, you go to the "input devices" tab and make sure the "port" is set to microphone. check all ports for the sake of it.
<Caelum> g0ne: konsole is also nice
<iptable> Voyage, also, once selected each port, change volume a bit to make sure it volumizes it before testing.
<iptable> Voyage, also in "Configuration" tab, make sure your audio is set as "analogue stereo duplex"
<Voyage> iptable,  the mic switches when i plug in the external. switches means from internal to external but the volumn dont change while i speak in the external one\
<iptable> Voyage, I know. but sometimes the volume control might not be reading it right after plugin. can you just try?
<iptable> Voyage, and also click on "fallback" button in "input devices" section. Are you sure you chosen "duplex" as I told you?
<iptable> Voyage, and one last thing, if you unplug both the speakers and the microphone and then plug only microphone in, does it work then?
<iptable> Voyage, and it one thing doesn't work in windows, while another in ubuntu, and both of the same sound card, it looks like some screwed up hardware, and that would be hardware issue, with sofwtare not being able to find out how the hell it's meant to work...
<ktosiek> Hi! Is anyone here using the Ubuntu-provided redmine?
<ktosiek> How can I add custom plugins to it? Do I have to package them?
<Voyage> iptable,  nice point. let me check
<ompal> anyone using reviewboard
<Caelum> my pref programs seem to be doubled in cinnamon
<Voyage> iptable,  didnt worked
<tripelb> 12.04 the panel marker for networking vanished. (and it still hangs in downloading adobe flash)
<iptable> Voyage, I would still blame the hardware. Looks like it's got some control modes messed up. you could maybe get it to work if you try enough times... try changing from "duplex" to "input" in configuration tab and playing with that. at some point you will get mic to work, but no sound then :D
<Caelum> ah there we go, I had gnome-control-center installed
<iptable> Caelum, haha, had same issue. Using Cinnamon on 14.04 here
<Voyage> iptable,  hm
<maxiaojun> why unity cannot be used for xrdp?
<Voyage> iptable,  thanks
<iptable> Voyage, no problem. I would complain to HW vendor if you can and get antoher machine (if it's new).
<Voyage> iptable,  i see when external mic is selected. the volumn goes up and down. but not according to my voice. and I dont hear anything in the recording. else than distortion
<iptable> Voyage, it could be that the solders are loose on the ports, causing a short circuit and you can only get one to work.
<iptable> Voyage, that would be the short circuit I just said about. looks like a goner
<Voyage> iptable,  strange that linux and windows make work the opposit
<Voyage> the mic works in windows 7 but not the hadphone
<Voyage> headphone
<iptable> Voyage, they use different settings. you could get linux to be working as windows is, but by default it's the other way
<Voyage> hm
<iptable> Voyage, for £5 / $8 you can pickup a USB sound card that does wonders, including mic and output.
<kdworak> Hi Guys, I have a problem with the `df -h|grep /dev/map|awk {'print $3'}' command, im getting the out put but with an error like so: -bash: 2.0G: command not found
<Voyage> iptable,  oh
<iptable> Voyage, that's what I had to do on my old laptop. Altohugh nowadays I just use USB mic and USB headsets. easier.
<Voyage> iptable,  so the USB soundcard would be needing no drivers and will be wonderful/ working even the motherboard jacks are shot circuted
<Voyage> ?
<maxiaojun> why unity cannot be used for xrdp?
<iptable> kdworak: wrong ''
<iptable> kdworak: df -h|grep /dev/map|awk '{print $3}'
<iptable> Voyage, yes
<cfhowlett_> !cn|maxiaojun,
<ubottu> maxiaojun,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cisco> doy
<Voyage> iptable,  thanks
<iptable> Voyage, basically, in ubuntu you just switch sound card to the USB one and it ignores the built-in sound card. problem solved.
<uk> doy
<maxiaojun> cfhowlett_: wtf?
<iptable> Voyage, by jjust clicking "Fallback" next to the USB sound card. It is as simple as that.
<kdworak> iptable: Still the same output
<yanaz> I have a problem with left bar - it is showing no icons. Im total ubuntu/linux noob
<cfhowlett_> maxiaojun, my mistake.  nvrmnd
<iptable> kdworak, nope, this command works for me. df -h|grep /dev/map|awk '{print $3}'
<j2k> helo.............
<iptable> kdworak, I have a feeling you are not giving me the whole command, jus a snippet
<Guest35524> peru mattada koppe
<j2k> patila kuthare.............
<kdworak> iptable: No iptable the rest of the story as they say is that im asking a question that has nothing to do with ubuntu, im practicing bash scripting on centOS virtual machines
<sreekanth> nadesaa
<sreekanth> kollanda
<iptable> kdworak, that doesn't matter. it would still work.
<iptable> kdworak, have you tried copy-pasting what I have just given you into command prompt and just running it.
<j2k> njan ivide ver chilath nokuva.............
<iptable> kdworak, or are you putting the command in ``? looks like you are doing something dodgy around the command itself. the command works.
<kdworak> iptable: yes command is inside ``
<cisco_> yuty
<iptable> kdworak, that's your problem
<iptable> kdworak, as I said, the command works. why on earth are you putting it in ``?
<kdworak> iptable: i thought u had to use those for multiple commands
<kdworak> iptable: noobness
<iptable> kdworak, no. you use ``, if you want to execute that first and then execcute the OUTPUT of it
<kdworak> iptable: ahh that makes sense
<iptable> kdworak, so you were ending up executing your command and then trying to execute the output of it (which was 2.0G, and that command doesn't exist)
<kdworak> iptable: let me try and get back to u
<kdworak> iptable: makes sense!
<iptable> kdworak, you would only use `` to save result to variable. e.g. SIZE=`command`
<kdworak> right i was making a variable for a script
<iptable> kdworak, although, in current time you are supposed to use this instead: SIZE=$(command)
<kdworak> iptable: oh thats different
<iptable> kdworak, SIZE=$(df -h|grep /dev/map|awk '{print $3}'); echo ${SIZE}
<kdworak> iptable: inside ()?
<iptable> kdworak, inside $()
<kdworak> iptable: awesome
<iptable> kdworak, instead of ``. welcome to the 21st century
<kdworak> iptable: lol yup you were right
<iptable> kdworak, I know :P
<kdworak> iptable: haha, thank you so much man!
<kdworak> im gonna stick around ill have more questions
<iptable> kdworak, cool. just ping me when you need to.
<kdworak> iptable: does it ping when i use ur name?
<iptable> kdworak, yes it does
<kdworak> ?
<cm13g09> Morning all, trying to preseed a RAID1 installation and failing....
<cm13g09> My Preseed is at http://pastebin.com/a21yyqj8
<kdworak> iptable: can you give me that example again?  the one with the updated way to make that variable
<iptable> kdworak, SIZE=$(df -h|grep /dev/map|awk '{print $3}'); echo ${SIZE}
<kdworak> iptable: ahh ok i see where i have it wrong
<llutz>  awk doesn't need grep, awk '/dev\/map/ {print $3}'
<Walex2> iptable: kdworak: more directly: stat -f -c %f ...
<iptable> Walex2, spoiling the fun for someone learning to script? :P
<Walex2> iptable: :-)
<kdworak> llutz: nice short cut, but i gotta learn how to walk before i can run
<jatt> is there already an update for gnutls on 12.04?
<kdworak> llutz: although it would really impress my teacher
<kdworak> llutz: so i can pipe df -h directly to awk?
<llutz> kdworak: df -h|awk '/dev\/map/ {print $3}'
<kdworak> llutz: the \ is needed?
<llutz> kdworak: yes to escape the /
<kdworak> k
<uewdl> hello?
<llutz> kdworak: imho it hasn't to do with "running", just learn from beginning the possibilities of some tools and avoid using more code than needed
<kdworak> llutz: yeah thats what ive been told, if you dont need an else statement even for practice, dont code it in
<kdworak> llutz: hey can u display that example for me again
<llutz> kdworak: SIZE=$(df -h|awk '/dev\/map/ {print $3}')
<kdworak> llutz: thank u
<kdworak> llutz: its giving me a an error
<kdworak> llutz: /dev\/map
<kdworak> unterminated regexp
<llutz> kdworak:  /dev\/map/     missing trailing slash?
<kdworak> llutz: hahaha YES
<neuromute9> hey folks, when I add a samba share using nautilus, where is the configuration stored? It isn't in the /etc/samba/smb.cnf file
<kdworak> llutz: but why does it have to be there, the line starts with /dev/mapper not /dev/map/ ?
<llutz> kdworak: it matches map
<llutz>  kdworak the two slashes are just borders for the awk search-pattern
<fabrizio__> CIAO AMICI
<fabrizio__> HELLO
<fabrizio__> Where are you form?
<llutz> kdworak: tells awk: "search for the pattern between this two slashes"   thats why you have to escate slashes \/ if you want to search for them
<fabrizio__> Hi man
<llutz> escape
<andreiccg> who can give some help with sql ?
<kdworak> llutz: so how come we dont have to escate the first / like so: df -h|awk '\/dev\/map/ {print $3}' ?
<fabrizio__> No sql sorry
<andreiccg> k,thanks
<llutz> kdworak: the first slash isn't part of /dev/map   its just the "pattern starts here" slash for awk, confusing, but...
<llutz> kdworak: so basically you search for dev/map   not /dev/map
<kdworak> llutz: i think i kind of get it
<Caelum> this thing crashes when I try to hibernate
<Caelum> blech
<kdworak> llutz: so technically if i wanted to search for /dev/map could i do what i stated?  '\/dev\/map/ ?
<llutz> kdworak: /\/dev\/map/ . unfortunately awk cannot (?) use different chars for that, only slashes. unlike sed
<kdworak> llutz: oh wow /\/dev/map/  ?  that makes sense now
<g0ne> do you guys know what mp3 player this is? http://a.pomf.se/uwaqmt.png
<llutz> kdworak: /\/dev\/map/
<llutz> kdworak: 1st and last char has to be unescaped slash. all slashes within have to be escaped
<Caelum> oh it didn't crash
<kdworak> llutz: ok got it
<Caelum> man it's so annoying switching between systems with different hotkeys for everything
<llutz> kdworak: there is #awk on freenode, they are much better in explaining this than i am
<Caelum> mac, windows, linux
<kdworak> llutz: you are explaining it very well, plus i have a simple script i have been tasked with, show how much disk usage is being used, what file is using the most, what pid is using the most amount of cpu, and are the LAMP stack services running
<kdworak> llutz: you got me covered so far, i will stick around im sure ill have more questions
<kdworak> llutz: i need help but at the same time i dont want the anwser handed to me
<okkangal> is there anyone from turkey
<cfhowlett> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kdworak> llutz: im sure my next questions will be about the
<kdworak> llutz: about the du command
<kdworak> llutz: next task is to display the file using the most disk space
<onlty> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<llutz> kdworak: tons of ways, good luck :)
 * cm13g09 is having "fun" with an HP ML320e G8 v2
<pandario1> ubuntu is for noobs
<iptable> pandario1, like you? try ##troll
<cfhowlett> !fud|pandario1,
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|pandario1,
<ubottu> pandario1,: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ubottu> pandario1,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pandario1> iptable, nobody is  in there!
<iptable> lol. that's the point of the channel. you are free to troll there as much as you want
<llutz> don't feed the troll
<iptable> sorry
<pandario1> ubuntu is not as popular anymore!
<ikonia> pandario1: only warning - stop it
<ikonia> pandario1: this is a support channel, please use it for support only
<iptable> kdworak, while read fn; do SIZE=$(stat -c %s ${fn}); echo "${SIZE} ${fn}"; done < <(find /dev/map -type f) |sort -n |tail -1
<iptable> kdworak, will find the biggest file in /dev/map
<llutz> iptable: "find /dev/map -type f" <- unlikely
<iptable> llutz, well, if he got files in there, then yes. The rquest clearly said "display the file using most disk space"
<iptable> llutz, if he wants block devices or other special just modify the type in find command to whatever.
<iptable> llutz, it's a script to build on for whatever purpose.
<solarizedsky_> hi
<kdworak> iptable: thanks ma
<andreiccg> who can help to join with sql channel ?
<ikonia> andreiccg: the guys in #freenode can
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I am having some trouble with samba and performance. anyone knows ways to improve read/write times?
<andreiccg> k thanks
<llutz> iptable: gnu-find cannot act on (virtual) blockdevices
<g0ne> do you guys know what mp3 player this is? http://a.pomf.se/uwaqmt.png
<iptable> llutz, really? It works here on all /dev/ files...
<kdworak> llutz: no wonder im getting nothing from find....
<kdworak> iptable: can u display that example again please?
<DJones> g0ne: It looks like mdp listed on here http://askubuntu.com/questions/44443/command-line-audio-players
<g0ne> DJones: thx
<llutz> iptable: "find --version"
<geirha> a bit uncommon to have regular files in /dev I think
<iptable> llutz, GNU findutils (find) 4.4.2
<llutz> iptable: same here, still no way
<kdworak> geirha: its just an example
<iptable> geirha, that's not the point. one can change -type f to -type c, etc. but apparently, that won't work in /dev according to some
<iptable> llutz, it works here
<geirha> that would make more sense, yes
<iptable> llutz, I can't help it. Would you like me to break it so that it's consistent with what you are seeing
<geirha> I'm unfamiliar with /dev/map  what is that really?
<llutz> iptable: sry i meant, still no way _here_
<iptable> llutz, oh. ok. for some reason works perfect here
<llutz> iptable:just to make clear: you can use like "find /dev/sdXY -type xxx " with success? odd
<geirha> with -type b you should get one result at least :)
<iptable> llutz, no, I can't. That will obviously fail
<llutz> geirha: sure, but only that and never any other content
<iptable> llutz, but that wasn't what the user wanted.
<iptable> llutz, you are overinventing it
<kdworak> iptable: can u post that example u gave me again please?
<iptable> llutz, that's all the user wanted
<iptable> kdworak, don't you have like ... chat history and scroll-up?
<iptable> kdworak, while read fn; do SIZE=$(stat -c %s ${fn}); echo "${SIZE} ${fn}"; done < <(find /dev/map -type f) |sort -n |tail -1
<kdworak> iptable: im running irssi so no.. or i dont know how
<iptable> kdworak, you will need to adjust 1. /dev/map to chosen directory and 2. -type f to chosen type. f is file,  etc. man find to see all types.
<geirha> I've never seen /dev/map/, what is it used for?
<llutz> kdworak: pgup
<kdworak> iptable: i apologize
<kdworak> llutz: there it is
<iptable> kdworak, uhm, either learn irssi (and yes, it has got chat history), or use something more suited for GUI users I would say
<kdworak> iptable: just learned how to scroll
<iptable> kdworak, cool
<kdworak> iptable: no more repeats
<iptable> kdworak, cool
<iptable> :P
<g0ne> how can i tell what resolution im at
<llutz> g0ne:  xrandr
<llutz> or xdpyinfo |grep dimen
<jamie792> can someone suggest an irc client that "notifies" (like notify-send from libnotify-bin) when you get a mention on a channel?  smuxi does this but has a huge memory footprint and crashes every couple of days
<Kelly> good morning can someone assist me? I am new to ubuntu........I could watch videos on you tube with 11 but when i upgraded to ubuntu I am no longer able to watch videos....i installed VLC but that didnt seem to help me.
<hillary> my screen keeps freezing while using libre writer ubuntu 12.04
<xeni> Kelly: have you tried switching your youtube to HTML5 video
<Kelly> xeni...i didnt see that option on youtube..but i will look again
<xeni> Kelly: in my knowledge, otherwise you need shockwave flash installed to watch youtube
<xeni> Kelly: Which web browser did you try youtube with?
<Kelly> firefox
<Kelly> really bummed out...it was working fine in ubuntu 11
<xeni> Kelly: didn't it say anything about missing plugins or something like that
<Kelly> not this time...but going to go there and look again
<xeni> Kelly: Okay, please report back when you have done that
<Kelly> :)  checking now...thank yu
<geirha> Kelly: It could be config from older firefox messing up your current firefox; to test this theory, switch to a guest user and see if you can watch youtube from there.
<Kelly> ok
<geirha> *the guest user
<hillary> Is this sreen freezing normal for ubuntu 12.04 libre writer while copy pasting?
<mr_64br13l> hillary: Nope.
<Goutham> Hello o/
<hillary>  mr_64br13l: what could i be missing then
<Goutham> I need a small help in ubuntu 13.10
<Goutham> Anyone ?
<DJones> Goutham: You need to ask your question before people will know whether they're able to help
<Kelly> not being given any option at youtube for html5   ...the area where video screen is ..is white..it flashes black like it wants to play but goes back to white.....btw...where do you determine what version of ubuntu you have running....from software center it says my pc is up to date
<Goutham> Ok
<DJones> Goutham: Just ask it in the channel and hopefully somebody will be able to help
<bazhang> !version | Kelly
<ubottu> Kelly: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Goutham> Its not a problem in ubuntu, just need a help. I am using Windows 8 and Ubuntu 13.10. Windows 8 is now corrupted and I need to access some files in its partition thru Ubuntu to recover it.
<DhammaMan> what have you tried yet Gou?
<Goutham> While Mounting it shows the hibernation or fast resume
<Goutham> error
<DhammaMan> oooh
<DhammaMan> hmm
<Goutham> Though they are not enabled
<Goutham> Since i have accessed them many times
<mr_64br13l> hillary: I think some sort of unsolved bug.
<DhammaMan> Yeah I've never heard of that
<cfhowlett> Goutham, you may be jammed.  if windows exited while it was hibernated/suspended, ubuntu is not going to override that
<Goutham> So is there someway to force mount or something so that I can recover some files
<DhammaMan> Isn't there a closed bit when hybernating?
<DhammaMan> closing
<Goutham> I cant access windows 8 anymore as its corrupted
<cfhowlett> Goutham, only way i've seen is to reboot windows and exit properly ...
<Goutham> stuck in windows 8 logo
<grahamsavage> trying to create an ext4 partition using disk util and i get this https://gist.github.com/anonymous/726472b46fa1c339dc4c
<DhammaMan> f9 after post then safemode
<cfhowlett> Goutham, immediately after ubuntu installation?
<grahamsavage> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<Goutham> Windows 8 ISO file is in the Windows 8 parition
<Goutham> cfhowlett, I am using Ubuntu and Windows 8 alongside for months with accessing Win8 parition thru mount.
<Goutham> But since WIndows 8 is corrupted and the Wind8 ISO file is in the WIndows 8 partition.
<cfhowlett> Goutham, ah, so not actually booting win8?
<Goutham> I just need to reinstall windows 8 since some software installtion corrupted it
<DhammaMan> Norton
<DhammaMan> lol
<Goutham> And the windows 8 installation iso files is stuck in the Win8 partition
<MonkeyDust> Goutham  how is that ubuntu related?
<Goutham> And i thought i can recover it thru Ubuntu but I cant mount
<DhammaMan> sudo nautilus
<DhammaMan> right no
<DhammaMan> mount
<xeni> so yet another Kelly gets his youtube working and there is no thank yous or anything
<Goutham> MonkeyDust, I used to access windows 8 partition thru mount and i am thinking of doing it to take the Windows 8 iso file to repair it but mounting it now shows hibernation error ;(
<DhammaMan> exact error:
<DhammaMan> ?
<Goutham> So is there some command to force mount
<Goutham> Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/goutham/Goutham: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/goutham/Goutham"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<Goutham> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<Goutham> Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted
<Goutham> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Goutham> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<DhammaMan> well mount -f /dev/sdx
<Goutham> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<MonkeyDust> Goutham  and use !paste for multi-line messages
<DhammaMan> y
<DhammaMan> sudo mount /dev/sda (to whatever mount point
<Kelly> ugg....signed in as a guest...same issue...my firefox says version 27.0.01
<DhammaMan> use option -f
<DhammaMan> sudo mount -f /dev/sda1 mountpoint/
<mr_64br13l> Kelly: What issue?
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  what's your issue?
<Kelly> youtube not letting me play videos
<mr_64br13l> Kelly: Do you have flash?
<Kelly> not sure...how do i install it?
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DhammaMan> So who here knows iptables?
<mr_64br13l> Kelly: Use google chrome, it comes pre installed with adobe flash.
<Goutham> Nope still shows the error ;(
<DhammaMan> rats
<DhammaMan> sry
<bazhang> DhammaMan, try #netfilter
<Kelly> firefox was working with older unsupported version of ubuntu
<DhammaMan> ty bazhang
<mr_64br13l> Kelly: Its not a firefox problem, the pronlem is lack of flash.
<Kablam> hi
<DhammaMan> Nobody awake in #netfilter
<parapan> dear folks can someone please explain how come my CPU supports PAE instructions, I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS v3 2 weeks ago / I manually installed pae kernel ......but still my system doesn't see the 4 GB of RAM ???
<MonkeyDust> DhammaMan  you have waited only a few seconds
<Kablam> i have a q question i used dd to clone my xbmc server startupdisk (/dev/sdf /dev/sda) but wheni boot from the clone it wont autostart xbmc anymore so i guess its not a exact clone...any ideas what to do?
<DhammaMan> parapan; I saw you, I just don't know.
<Kelly> ok wll sign out as a guest and try resisteicted extras installl
<DhammaMan> night all
<DhammaMan> exit
<DhammaMan> whoops
<DhammaMan> heh
<Goutham> Used sudo mount -f /dev/sda1 mnt/
<Goutham> But i cant find the mounted partition in mnt folder
<Kablam> try /mnt
<pranav> i cannot find my wireless network created by netgear router when i do >scan in wpa_cli
<hillary> when copying content with graphics it takes time to finish in libre office writer 20.04. and the screen keeps freezing. what could be really the problem here?
<kingplusplus> Please i have an Ubuntu server running, connect via ssh, how can i login to the server and run a commandline program which takes hours to finish processing its task? But also, i want to close the terminal from my system and be able to login later to see the progress of the program running
<Goutham> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt
<Goutham> Kablam, ^
<Goutham> But there is nothing in mnt
<DJones> !screen | kingplusplus
<ubottu> kingplusplus: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<llutz> kingplusplus: use screen
<DJones> kingplusplus: Basically, SSH into the server, start screen, then run your command inside screen, you can then close the ssh session, come back later, ssh back in, connect to the screen session and your command will still be running
<MonkeyDust> <3 screen
<awakening> cant bind buttons via xwacomset on my tablet, anyone had the same problem?
<Kablam> goutham do "cd /media" then "mkdir harddrive" then " sudo mount -f /dev/sda1 /media/harddrive"
<Kablam> then it should be in /media/harddrive
<awakening> it supposed to echo the command i bound, but i'm getting nothing
<Kablam> oo and set corect permission for that harddrive folder
<awakening> oh you gotta be kidding me, now its working >_>
<MonkeyDust> awakening  that's how good this channel is
<awakening> yeah =)
<Laibsch> I'm trying to record the audio from a webinar. I am using gnome-sound-recorder to do that. The problem is that the sound from the microphone always gets mixed in, resulting in background noise.  What do I need to do (in precise, if that matters) to prevent this?
<MonkeyDust> Laibsch  in a terminal, type alsamixer, disable mic boost
<makije> kingplusplus, you can use something like screen, for example, "screen -R <jobname> <command>" then detach it with CTRL+A+D and reattach using "screen -R <jobname>"
<makije> kingplusplus, sorry, dont add the <command>... use like "screen -R <jobname>" then when screen opens type your command..
<wsnipex> kingplusplus, nohup
<wsnipex> or screen
<DJones> makije: You'll have to repost that message, they were part of the netsplit
<makije> DJones, I will, will wait a little more time until it settles..
<DJones> makije: Yeah, don't blame you, certainly splitsville at the minute
<makije> DJones, I know, for sure it is
<kingplusplus> wsnipex, thanks would look into it
<makije> kingplusplus, It seems you found a solution elsewhere during the netslit but you can use screen use it like "screen -R <jobname>" then when screen opens type your command.. Detach using CTRL+A+D, reattach with "screen -R <jobname>"
<Kelly> ugg very frustrated ...i did the sudo apt  get install ubuntu restricted extras.....everything installed ok....still not able to watch youtube videos...is there a way to install flash directly?
<kingplusplus> makije thats wonderful command problem solved
<makije> kingplusplus, thats great :)
<Kelly> at youtube i dont see the option for html5  is it hidden somewhere?
<hateball> Kelly: Browse to https://www.youtube.com/html5 and enable it
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: I told you to install Google chrome, that will solve all your problems.
<Kelly> i dont want to use chrome.... been down that road  already
<jack> mr_64br13l1: confirmed. best browser.
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: Thats the only way to be on the latest version of flash.
<DJones> Kelly: You could try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<basketball> hwy
<basketball> !gnpme
<Kelly> i will try that..i dont understand why the old version of ubuntu worked fine...then the upgraded version gives you headaches?
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: Get a head massage. (;
<cm13g09> Bah, just hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/477167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477167 in debian-installer (Debian) "can't set bootable flag when partitioning during install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kelly> at terminal it says my flash is already the newest version
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: Adobe ahs quit support for flash, so its not the latest.
<Guest1234567> I am getting the following error at boot: stopping block the moutning even for nfs filesystems until statd is ru. What can i do?
<Kelly> so chrome is the only sollution?
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: Yep.
<Kelly> sudo apt-get google-chrome-install?
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  or chromium-browser
<Guest1234567> I am getting the following error at boot: stopping block the mounting even for nfs filesystems until statd is running, can someone help me my server isnt booting atm and i need it up asap.
<DJones> Kelly: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Kelly> ty
<llutz> "already the newest version" is an apt message and means "newest version available in repos", not newest version on earth
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<jack> real pkgname is google-chrome-stable
<jack> if you download from google
<rumer> hi
<justaguy> Those repo's of ubutnu
<justaguy> *ubuntu
<justaguy> hmm, weird, the belgium repo's of ubuntuu are SLOWER then the netherlannds repo's
<Guest1234567> I am getting the following error at boot: stopping block the mounting even for nfs filesystems until statd is running, can someone help me my server isnt booting atm and i need it up asap.
<Kelly> if this does not work i think i may just install the old unsupported version of ubuntu again
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: Google Chrome will end your headache for once and for all.
<jack> justaguy, no surprise... .nl->.be is multiple gigabits
<justaguy> yep
<justaguy> i get 1MB to NL repo's, only 182KB/s to belgium repo's
<jack> their .be server might be slammed atm
<justaguy> jack: nah, belgium has very slow and retarded ISP's
<jack> ok, that too
<justaguy> stuff like datalimits and blocking portforwarding on ports below 1024
<mr_64br13l1> justaguy: Thats the best thing business wise.
<justaguy> mr_64br13l1: yep, there are 2 main big isp's , belgacom and telenet, i'm with telenet and they are stupid with datalimits and portforwarding blocks, but belgacom isn't
<justaguy> but belgacom is crap quality in my city, so i'm just forced to use telenet :s
<justaguy> and only have 150GB/month :d
<mr_64br13l1> Too less.
<ChrisH> I need to upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to the pre-release of Ubuntu 14.04LTS, anyone a link a hand on release notes, howto? I was unable to find anything other then "upgrade-manager -d and click in the GUI"
<cm13g09> ChrisH: I suspect do-release-upgrade will also have the necessary flags
<cm13g09> That is, assuming you want to command line upgrdae
<Kelly> it looks like google chrome stable is available from the ubuntu software center
<Kelly> installing google crap now
<ChrisH> cm13g09: CLI is prefered. And do-release-upgrade will offer the prelease of 14.04LTS?
<Kelly> sad day when mozzila removed from my system
<cm13g09> ChrisH: I suspect so - but I'd need to check command line options
<Kelly> what a bunch of poo.....chrome loaded and installed but will not start  wth
<Kelly> what is the new version of Debian using as a defalt browser to watch videos on the internet such as youtube?
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: epiphany
<Kelly> and it works right out of the box per se? with fresh install of debian?
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: It works but it is useless for both of us because we use youtube.
<rommel> Kelly, dont you have to install adobe for that to work
<linuxzy> anyone?
<rommel> ?
<Kelly> i am so frustrated with ubuntu right now.....i dont know why my video is not working.......ubuntu went backwards?
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: I am using a deraivative of Ubuntu.
<linuxzy> maybe you shoud change a video player
<Kelly> chrome will not work...wth...
<fidel> Kelly: if you are still about youtube - i assume flash might be your issue. mind trying chrome? should come with a working version of flash out of the box
<fidel> ups - really?
<jack> mr_64br13l1, mint?
<mr_64br13l1> jack: Elemntary Os
<mr_64br13l1> elementary*
<jack> ok - is it good?
<mr_64br13l1> Yep.
<Kelly> i tried VLC, chrome , updated ubuntu restricted extras.........   i cant be the only person with  these issues...running older pc
<jack> i might try it too
<linuxzy> really?
<linuxzy> pear os is good too
<mr_64br13l1> Elementary os looks gorgeous compared to others.
<mr_64br13l1> Pear os support has ended.
<linuxzy> like mac os
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rommel> mr_64br13l1, what de does elementary use
<mr_64br13l1> rommel: pm me, CAnt talk about other distros here.
<rommel> ahh
<llutz> take it to #elementary
<rommel> lol
<linuxzy> ubunutu is a litter ,,,
<linuxzy> i have to use ubunutu to learn Linux &C
<mr_64br13l1> linuxzy: How are you learning it?
<rommel> first i have tried ubuntu... been a day now and after the nightmarish install that has no intractive interface to speak of it seems ok if you like things that just kind of work.
<linuxzy> i have teacher
<Kelly> bs  if ubuntu cant play videos...this is a major problem for those of us who upload videos for a living.....there has to be a fix to this
<rommel> Kelly, it does so it is something foobar on your box
<Kelly> it was working just fine with ubuntu 11
<rommel> i am using 13.something and it is working
<mr_64br13l1> 13 is not LTS
<linuxzy> 12.04 is LTS
<mr_64br13l1> LTZ is always better for daily use.
<rommel> i am not sure what that means but 12. install dvd locked up on the laptop... so 13 it was
<mr_64br13l1> LTS*
<Kelly> at my terminal....nothing happens if i type version
<wc-it> how to connect to server
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  or lsb_release -sd
<rommel> mr_64br13l1, heh i have been running gentoo and funtoo now for almost 12 yrs... i think it is a matter of effort
<mr_64br13l1> Kelly: lsb_release -a
<mr_64br13l1> rommel: What effort are you talking about?
<Kelly> command not found
<mr_64br13l1> try mine
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  try   cat /etc/issue
<Kelly> ty 12.04.4 lts
<Kelly> LTS
<Laibsch> MonkeyDust: thank you for that hint. I have two entries for Mic boost there: "Mic Boost" and "Internal Mic Boost".  I set them both to 0 and that resulted in a recording with a lower audio level but still the background noise :-(
<Kelly> i dont know what to do......wipe out ubuntu and go with another distros?
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  what do you want to achieve?
<Kelly> chrome not working...installed it...i need to upload and play teaching videos at youtube
<linuxzy> remove it and reinstall it
<MonkeyDust> Kelly  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<linuxzy> yes ,ups
<linuxzy> i learnd this just today
<Tryacker> yop !
<mr_64br13l1> chromium is nto chrome.
<mr_64br13l1> not*
<thoonai> heyho, I want to restrict user rights, so users cannot start a program like virtualbox
<thoonai> any idea how I get this properly working?
<xutl> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> thoonai: don't add them to the vboxusers group
<thoonai> llutz: that doestn work :/
<xutl> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<xutl> release date for 14.04 ?
<thoonai> my user is not in the vboxusers group and still is allowed to start virtualbox and start a vm
<llutz> xutl: april
<xutl> llutz: april what ?
<llutz> xutl: april 2014
<DJones> xutl: Something like 25th April, may be a few days either side though
<llutz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<xutl> 25th hmm
<DJones> xutl: Actually, 17th
<Goutham> Hey
<xutl> any changes with respect to braodcom wifi chips driver in 14.04 ?
<Goutham> I am going reinstall Windows 8
<Goutham> Will it affect ubuntu?
<Goutham> I mean the boot menu
<thoonai> at least XP and 7 did, so I expect it will too
<MonkeyDust> xutl  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<thoonai> windows uses its own bootloader afaik
<xutl> any changes with respect to broadcom wifi chips driver in 14.04 ?
<Goutham> I installed Ubuntu 13.10 in my laptop along with Windows 8 reading some tutorial. Now my Win8 is corrupted and i am installing it again
<MonkeyDust> xutl better ask in #ubuntu+1
<thoonai> Goutham: you may have to reinstall grub after your win install
<xutl> kk
<Goutham> thoonai how can i i install grub.
<Goutham> sorry. I did that somehow reading online. Is there a  link bro you can suggest
<Goutham> or I will find in google
<Goutham> Mine is older laptop
<Goutham> So i think its easy
<linuxzy> you can use a NTtools to fix the boot menu
<thoonai> Goutham: you can boot a live cd and get to the command line and execute grub-install
<sewo> I have installed apache 2.4, and then from the installed files I deleted one file, that I would like to look into again, how can I do this without installing again ?
<Goutham> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Goutham> thoonai, Shall i follow it ^
<thoonai> Goutham: looks fine for me
<Goutham> TBRO
<Goutham> thank you bro
<newbie34> while typing varible names with underscores i often leave shift pressed after underscore, so visible_data_ becomes visible_Data_
<newbie34> is there a way i can hook linux keyboard handling? ( i wish to make any uppercase letter pressed immidietly after underscore to be lowercase no matter what )
<Kelly> ok that install of chrome work...it now opens but at youtube it says could not install the plugin    UGGGGG
<Kelly> shockwave flash not loading on chrome
<thoonai> llutz: any idea besides deleting the users from vboxusers group?
<thoonai> anyone an idea how to restrict users to execute programs like virtualbox?
<jamescarr> GNUTLS is unpatched in 12.04
<przemek> hello any ideas how to remove ssd disk password left by ex customer ,ssd model - toshiba 128 gb :(
<ChrisH> thoonai: remove the package! Better explain why you want to do that.
<Kelly> ok......another ubuntu user frustrated and left hanging ............the future is microsoft?  Nooooooo!!!1
<thoonai> ChrisH: I want to allow users to work with one virtual machine which settings are set up to protect the host network. but the user should not be allowed to create any other machine or change the settings
<pierreN_> hi! after an upgrade i've got the no screen found error when trying to run startx. i don't even have a clue how to start debugging this. any help please? :)
<thoonai> ChrisH: the idea was to create a script with setuid for the user vbox which should be the only one able to do all the stuff with virtualbox
<thoonai> pierreN_: first: does your graphics card is there?
<pierreN_> i think it bugs to load the GLX extension (i.e. Loading extension GLX \n (EE)) but i don't know why now
<pierreN_> thoonai: yes, just tried an aptitude dist-upgrade rebooted and...
<thoonai> ooph
<pierreN_> thoonai: in the past there was /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it seems to have disappear...
<pierreN_> (i mean like at least 5 years ago i can't really find where to configure X now)
<thoonai> pierreN_: tbh I think that X is the pure evil
<pierreN_> thoonai: yup buut... ^
<ChrisH> 10.209.182.138:ts2ucima002-ilo
<thoonai> ChrisH: ?
<ChrisH> thoonai: as long as you allow the user to start vbox he will be able to install/create a new VM into his home. But you can start their VMs automagically using vbox-headless (IIRC). Forget aboyt the IP, accidently paste
<pierreN_> thoonai: just was the driver missing. haem. thanks.
<thoonai> pierreN_: sorry for not being that helpfull :)
<thoonai> ChrisH: how do I disallow users to use vbox?
<thoonai> taking them out of vboxusers does not work
<thoonai> I actually tried that
<cy3g2> halp! I made the incredibly stupid move of installing 13.04 and now I'm not getting updates anymore. And I don't have a lot of time to re-configure everything. :\
<cy3g2> I have quite a bit of stuff installed from PPA's and stuff and that makes it more complicated.
<DJones> cy3g2: 13.04 is EOL, thats probably why you're not getting updates
<cy3g2> DJones: I know. I was dumb to choose a non-LTS release.
<cy3g2> *for choosing
<skramer_> cy3g2: no problem, just upgrade to 13.10
<ChrisH> thoonai: depending on your users group: chmod 700 $VBOXBINARY might be an option
<cy3g2> skramer_: I'm afraid it would brake something. :(
<cy3g2> *break
<hje841> How can I visualize data in with GTK+ 3?
<unixfreak> With `iwconfig' output, what would be the cause of "Invalid Misc" being above zero?
<skramer_> cy3g2:on my laptop I have Kubuntu 13.10, it once had been 11.10 and I simply upgraded whenever new version was released. No problems so far...
<thoonai> ChrisH: thanks
<thoonai> ChrisH: I'll try that
<cy3g2> skramer_: I have had bad experiences with upgrading in the past. :(
<cy3g2> I guess I should just build a new second computer with an identical configuration and install everything on that and then copy all the data files over...
<skramer_> cy3g2: Hmm..., that sounds like a good idea ;)
<cy3g2> I can't believe it's already 2014 and there's no reliable way to upgrade without the fear of something breaking.
<thoonai> ChrisH: thx much a lot :)
<cy3g2> How likely is it that I would get haxx0red if I stay on the vulnerable system until the next proper LTS release comes out? :\
<julio> buenos días?
<Hanumaan> how to mount drives which are not yet mounted in fstab ? I mean how to mount only newly added drives in fstab ?
<ChrisH> Hanumaan: mount -a will try to mount all and skoip the mounted with: allready mounted. Plan b mount /some/mount/point/from/fstab
<kingplusplus> please how do i login after creating a user in Ubuntu Server, i used the "useradd testers" command and can't login i am getting permission denied on the ssh
<user> hello
<user> what is the command to start the powersetting thing? I am using i3wm, and want it to stop going into hibernation (it just freezes when it does)
<user_> oi
<user_> oi
<laricia> oi marcelo
<sgo11> hi, if I run "sudo dmidecode --type memory" , it returns "Number Of Devices: 4". does it mean I have 4 RAM slots? I remembered the last time I opened the cover, it just has two RAM slots if my memory is not wrong. thanks.
<kingplusplus> hey anyone know how to copy all txt in a file to clipboard in vi? i tried :%y+ it says Invalid register
<kingplusplus> hey anyone know how to copy all txt in a file to clipboard in vi? i tried :%y+ it says Invalid register name
<kingplusplus> hey anyone know how to copy all txt in a file to clipboard in vi? i tried :%y+ it says Invalid register name
<sgo11> kingplusplus, first select the text, and then "+y for pasting with ctrl+v. "*y for pasting with middle mouse button.
<sgo11> I mean ctrl+v in other applications like browser.
<kingplusplus> sgo11, how do i copy all text?
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus, select + right click + copy
<sgo11> kingplusplus, first select them. I am not vim expert. for me, I will do this: ESC, gg (to top), v (to select mode), G (to bottom), then "+y or "*y
<leshaste> is there a java profile in ubuntu?
<leshaste> profiler I mean
<stianhj> leshaste: like http://visualvm.java.net?
<stianhj> it's in the repos
<Kully> anyone have any experience placing two ubuntu distrobutions on a lan in aws?
<luft> can I get some help on iptables forwarding?
<leshaste> stianhj, thanks
<luft> I have a guest vm with qemu that is accessible at 192.168.122.33
<alok99> I don't remember who I spoke with briefly yesterday about Ubuntu on an iMac
<luft> it has a webserver on it, and I can download the home webpage with the host machine with wget 192.168.122.33
<alok99> but I got it working
<alok99> http://i.imgur.com/r0JeyvN.jpg
<luft> i want to forward requests on port 60213 on the host machine to 192.168.122.33:80
<luft> i tried these rules but they didn't work when I tried "wget localhost:60213" on the host machine
<luft> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 60213 -j DNAT --to 192.168.122.33 && iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i virbr0 -d 192.168.122.33 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<kingplusplus> sorry when vim says 27 lines yanked i think it means its on clipboard, but when i paste the data i get different stuff pasted
<ActionParsnip> kingplusplus: are you pasting into vim?
<kingplusplus> ActionParsnip, actually am pasting into nano
<kingplusplus> ActionParsnip, i want to copy and paste from local host to remote host
<leshaste> stianhj, how do you start it?
<dupingping_> hi
<bananapie> dupingping_ hi
<pooky248321> To ALL from UK. I am the UK supplier of FREE Ubuntu Stickers (powered By & Ubuntu 'Key')
<pooky248321> My address is already in the public domain (on System76's website)
<pooky248321> P Maddison
<pooky248321> The Bungalow
<pooky248321> Bradley Street
<pooky248321> DERBY
<pooky248321> DE22 1GL
<SirLagz> pooky248321: do you send overseas ?
<somsip> !spam | pooky248321
<ubottu> pooky248321: Please don't spam
<bananapie> !spam ubottu
<pooky248321> these are free
<somsip> SirLagz: this is not the place. take it to pm
<dupingping> !spam | pooky248321
<ubottu> pooky248321: Please don't spam
<somsip> pooky248321: no ads here
<SirLagz> somsip: sorry
<pooky248321> OK
<somsip> pooky248321: thank you
<dupingping> hi who is ubuntu developer?
<Pessimist> dupingping, canonical
<bananapie> dupingping_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cfhowlett> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<dupingping> Hi, who is know that proxy protocol?
<dupingping> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<dupingping> !protocol
<ashish> what is best option for amd4000 series card in dabian for best performance
<dupingping> @ashish I don't know.
<cfhowlett> ashish, ask the #debian channel
<dupingping> ok, ashish.
<dupingping> go over there.
<Guest93441> dupingping, i m using ubuntu thats why asked here
<Pessimist> Guest93441, http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/
<dupingping> Guest93441 what?
<dupingping> Hey
<dupingping> I'm a recovery exporter
<dupingping> I'm a recovery expert
<somsip> dupingping: do you have a support question or are you here to help others?
<dupingping> yes?
<dupingping> I saw
<dupingping> a question, today.
<somsip> dupingping: please keep on the topic of support in here. Anything else can go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dupingping> I am going to reply about that.
<dupingping> That problem is one about lost data.
<dupingping> somsip It's not able?
<majod> hello. mi trying to install ubuntu 12.04, after i boot the installation and i press "try ubuntu", my ethernet is not detected at all. should i try to install it, or it wont work anyway?
<masood> anyone knows samba here to ask my question?
<somsip> dupingping: the question makes no sense. You need to ask it differently
<somsip> !anyone | masood
<ubottu> masood: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> majod, install without ethernet and configure it after installation.
<majod> cfhowlett, and how?
<majod> without internet
<cfhowlett> majod, did you finish installing?
<majod> no
<majod> i didnt even start
<cfhowlett> majod, you do NOT need the internet to install.
<majod> i know
<majod> i meant, how do i troubleshoot without internet?
<majod> i have no idea what to do with it
<masood> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> majod, after you've finished installing, come back to this channel
<majod> :D
<cfhowlett> !ethernet
<masood> please help, samba does not work. binding to ldap server failed!
<majod> allright, i come back with my internet not working
<masood> lib/smbldap.c:(smbldap_connect_system)failed to bind to server ldapi:/// with dn="uid=samba,ou=system-accounts,dc=example,dc=com" Error: Invalid credentials
<masood> I use Ubuntu 12.04, openldap 2.4.28, samba 3.6.3
<Pessimist> masood, Error: Invalid credentials
<masood> yes
<psdn> If I cmake, make, and install a program from commandline, how do I remove it if I choose to reinstall??
<JustMozzy> hey guys. shouldn't apache be by default able to write to tmp?
<somsip> JustMozzy: /tmp should be 777
<masood> I set password for samba by smbpasswd -w
<Pici> masood: looks to me that you don't have a ldap server defined there.
<usr13_> luft: Why not tell the webserver to listen on port 60213?
<JustMozzy> somsip: it is but for some reason... wait not apache but ruby is not able to write to it
<Pessimist> psdn, that's why you use a package manager. If a program = one binary file in /usr/bin then you can just remove it, else it's hard
<luft> usr13_: because the webserver in question is on a vm
<terho> :D
<Guest93441> how to install amd4000 sries driver in ubuntu13.10
<masood> Pici: I have, and ldapsearch -x works
<usr13_> luft: Why does that matter?
<psdn> package manager was several version behind. Had to do it by hand.
<somsip> JustMozzy: maybe #ruby would be a better place to ask. You could prepare a pastebin of the error and post it here in case, but...
<terho> installing Zentyal server and drinking coffee :3
<usr13_> luft: What OS is the host and what OS is the guest?
<terho> ?
<JustMozzy> somsip: never mind. just deleted everything in /tmp and it worked... odd
<luft> usr13_: host is ubuntu, guest is fedora 20
<Pessimist> psdn, most of the time there is a ppa with the up-to-date version of the software because Ubuntu is the most popular gnu/linux distribution
<usr13_> luft: And the webserver is listening on 192.168.122.33 ?
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> all men
<dupingping> I know you as ...
<usr13_> luft: And the webserver is listening on 192.168.122.33:80  Right?
<somsip> !ot | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luft> usr13_: the guest vm is at 192.168.122.33 on the host, and yes I can wget 192.168.122.33
<Pici> dupingping: you seem to have the enter key confused with the spacebar.  You can put more than 3 words on a line.
<Pessimist> we need to notify the ops about dupingping
<somsip> Pessimist: Pici is one
<dupingping> Ah, I understood.
<Pessimist> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pici> Pessimist: yes?
<h00k> Pessimist: it's not quite an emergency :(
 * cfhowlett agrees
<usr13_> luft: And you are trying to implement the rules on the guest machine.  Right?
<luft> usr13_: I'm trying to get the host machine to forward requests on port 60213 to the guest machine
<dry[1]> hi. what's currently the best software on ubuntu to create games for android?
<badass> how can i do a conditional statement in bash to compare the md5sum of a file to a static string?
<badass> if [[ $(md5sum filename) == "abcdefghijklmnop1234567890" ]]; then echo 'hello'; fi
<badass> something like that
<Guest93441> how to install amd4000 sries driver in ubuntu13.10
<cfhowlett> badass, ask the !bash channel    ?
<usr13_> luft: I think you are looking at this from the wrong angle.  The guest machine is listening to the outside too, so you need to just concentrate on the guest machine.  Again;  Why not just make the webserver listen on the port you want it to?
<jpds> badass: Put the sums in a file and use; md5sum -c $FILE; echo $?
<usr13_> luft: But, I may not be understanding exactly what you really want to do, (because you've not explained in detail what the circumstances are and what it is you really are trying to to here).
<usr13_> to do here
<usr13_> not "to to here"
<luft> usr13_: how would the guest machine be listening outside the host's network? it's in NAT mode
<usr13_> luft: Well, it shouldn't be
<usr13_> luft: Should be bridged
<luft> bridged requires a lot more changes of the host server, which I would prefer not to do since I'm not too familiar with it
<usr13_> luft: I don't know that it really requires a lot more changes, but to my way of thinking, that's what you need, because if it were bridged, the guest would be listening independly to the outside.
<usr13_> luft: And then the router would be forwarding a port to it.
<usr13_> luft: Right?
<luft> usr13_: that's problem #2, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it
<usr13_> luft: Looks like you're already on that bridge ;0
<luft> usr13_: the host machine already has an apache2 server bound to 80
<usr13_> O
<luft> right now I'm just trying to get the vm's apache accessible from the host's IP address
<luft> on the host
<usr13_> luft: Ok, then, I'm a bit confused as to why you would have 2 servers running on the same network?
<luft> then I'll open the port when I'm happy
<usr13_> luft: Why two web-servers?
<luft> usr13_: host machine's apache2 is the production server, vm is test server
<usr13_> luft: If it is the test server, why does it need outside access?
<luft> just so my lab members can test it easily instead of downloading and installing libvirtd etc etc
<usr13_> luft: Ok
<usr13_> luft: And lab members are on the other side of the same router.  Right?
<luft> yes
<usr13_> luft: In that case, you should probably have an alias on another IP for it.
<usr13_> luft: So instead of just a different port, use a different IP address.
<usr13_> luft: Ok?
<luft> usr13_: I don't know if I have enough control over the network at the moment to perform such a change
<usr13_> luft: You don't have access to another IP address?
<usr13_> luft: ...because that's all you need, is one more IP address.  Right?
<luft> usr13_: wouldn't that alias have to be added to another machine?
<usr13_> luft: Well, the way you are doing it now, you could just add it to the host, and then forward it's port 80 traffic as you are tryint to do now, (only much simplier). Right?
<usr13_> luft: At any rate, just using another IP address is the way to go.
<luft> where would I add the alias?
<usr13_> luft: Well, it's up to you, but if what you say is true, that the host is dong nat to the VM guest, then do it on the host, eth0:0
<sidi> Hi. I'm currently looking at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_privilege_authorization_features and it seems to suggest that on *buntu systems, when an admin requires privilege escalation to root to perform an admin task, their password is asked instead of the root password. I seem to recall *buntu does not necessarily have a root password. Could anybody confirm whether it is indeed the user's password being asked?
<usr13_> luft: Do you have an IP?
<cfhowlett> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cfhowlett> sidi, sudoers have a password.  if you're doing a privileged task, the sudo password will be requested
<luft> usr13_: I have a static ip assigned to eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<sidi> cfhowlett, thanks. do you know if there's any documentation why this is considered a better practice than a root password?
<cfhowlett> sidi, I know there is documentation/justification somewhere - can't advise further.  sorry.
<nico__> hi everyone
<nico__> i was wondering if someone can help me
<MonkeyDust> nico__  let's hear it
<nico__> im trying to use the hangout chrome extension like a desktop app for ubuntu unity
<nico__> i wan to be able to set the windows in "always on top" and "follows" me in every desktop that im working at
<sidi> cfhowlett, np, thanks.
<nico__> i know that this can be done with cynamon or open box
<luft> usr13_: I tried the bridging as you suggested and now the vm has no network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7038996/
<nico__> but i like to do it with unity
<luft> I followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmWithBridge
<lovea> quit
<nico__> MonkeyDust: do you think that someone can help me with that?
<MonkeyDust> nico__  no idea, never heard of it
<usr13_> luft: Well, you have the same IP for both
<luft> usr13_: oh the guide says to delete the definition of eth0 :X
<usr13_> luft: I don't understand that guide at all
<luft> usr13_: this is what I was afraid of, if I mess up the network config of this server, I dunno where it is and I only have an SSH connection to it and a lot of people depend on it for work
<usr13_> luft: Then just put it back the way you had it.
<usr13_> luft: (But what I just suggested was to leave it as you have it, (in nat mode), and create an alias on the host for the other webserver, and use iptables rule to forward the alias IP's port 80 traffic to the already existing guest interface.)
<usr13_> luft: And you certainly did not tell us that you only have ssh access to this computer.
<dry[1]> hi. what's currently the most popular software on ubuntu to create games for android?
<genii> dry[1]: I would guess Eclipse
<luft> usr13_: as far as I know. there's a lot I still don't know about this server and the 1 or 2 people who know anything about it don't seem to know too much either
<dry[1]> genii: what do you think about stencyl?
<odisa> Hello. I have an extra monitor connected to my laptop. Where can I find the best guide to have the external monitor display a different workspace?
<genii> dry[1]: No opinion yet, since this is the first I've heard of it
<usr13_> luft: Well, you and/or them, are going to learn a few things ASAP ;)
<MonkeyDust> dry[1]  i guess you better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<dry[1]> MonkeyDust: thx
<usr13_> luft: until you lear to operate the VM, use another PC for the test server.
<genii> dry[1]: There is also of course #android-dev ;)
<dry[1]> genii: thx :)
<usr13_> luft: And also remember that if you implement an iptables rule that doesn't work, back it out again before continuing.  (change the -A to -D).
<luft> usr13_: yeah I have been
<usr13_> Ok
<luft> I'm gonna go ahead and log for the day and try again tomorrow
<luft> cya
<usr13_> luft: FYI there is also #Netfilter  (you could ask questions there too).
<luft> kk i will
<usr13_> luft: Ok, good luck with it. Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<ChrisH> cm13g09: Upgrade was successfully.. thanks
<cm13g09> ChrisH: excellent :)  glad it worked
<Indy_> A couple years ago (or, when Unity first made it into Ubuntu) I stopped using Ubuntu and switched back to windows after 3 years of linux use... Unity had some hideous graphical and usability bugs
<brunoais> Hey!
<Indy_> where i couldnt find solution, nor google or irc, forums etc
<Indy_> i m gonna try with the new LTS... lets hope i dont get failed again :/
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: you dont have to use Unity......
<brunoais> does anyone know how can I get the list of files a process has tried to open so far and failed to open?
<usr13_> Indy_: Why didn't you try another Desktop Environmnent?
<brunoais> if it is impossible, is there a way to attach a listener to such thing to a program to which I can't start directly?
<tmmunq> yeah... i dont... i tried for a couple weeks but was constantly running into problems.
<Indy_> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: If you dont like Unity, don't use it, use a different shell like Gnome-shell. Or you can switch entirely to KDE, XFCE, LXDE and so on.
<brunoais> (e.g. this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191964/how-do-i-know-which-file-a-program-is-trying-to-access  does not work for me)
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: is your dislike of Unity why you switch from Ubuntu?
<Indy_> not dislike
<usr13_> Indy_: If you did not like Unity, there was xfce lxde kde etc. etc.
<Indy_> unusability in my case back then
<Indy_> there were some serious bugs
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: thats fine. Again, you dont have to use Unity
<Indy_> ok
<Indy_> anyway, all I wanted to say
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: so why didnt you just switch session?
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  if you don't like unity, don't use it... install and use something else
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: is that seriously your thought process...?
<Indy_> was I really wanted the whole process to be smooth and seamless, not for me, I could find a solution, but for the end user
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: it is, install a new desktop, log off, log in to the new. Done
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Indy_> how much point is there for my grandma to use ubuntu if she has to switch from unity to another cause of unusability? shouldnt she just press the button and everything works?
<Indy_> while the competition (windows, mac) is what it is
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: the session per user is remembered, so she'll just log in and get the sesison she used last
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  logout, switch, login, that's all there's to it
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: each user can use a different desktop if you want
<Indy_> hmmm
<Indy_> ok...
<usr13_> Indy_: You find something you like and stick with it.
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: if you want a windowsy feel, instal kubuntu, it uses KDE instead of Gnome
<Indy_> no i dont want a windowsy feel i like gnome
<Indy_> i didnt say that for myself i said it for all potential end users
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: then install Cinammon, its in the default repos
<usr13_> Indy_: If you like gnome use it, (or xfce)
<usr13_> Indy_: Or yea, Cinammon
<Indy_> and as i said, it wasn't a matter of likeness etc, there were some plain, heavy usability bugs
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: the OS is very customisable, its like switching back to Windows because Firefox is the default web browser and you perfer Chrome
<Indy_> and as i recall it wasn't as simple as "swicth DE option, logoff then login" cause that process had some bugs too
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: the desktop is as changable as a web browser
<Indy_> i am talking about 3-4 versions ago
<Indy_> when unity first made it in
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: its been like this since day 0
<Indy_> all I am saying is I really hope those bold bugs are absent now
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: this is linux, where choice is champion
<Indy_> hehe
<trijntje> Indy_: the best way to help other users is to file bugs when you encounter problems, not complain about them 2 years later
<usr13_> Indy_: I think that the point we are trying to make is that this is not a cookie-cutter OS, there are *many* options.
<Indy_> trijntje: my smartass friend i did and did and did by bug report grew white beard
<Indy_> but*
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: so can you see why switching back to windows, burely due to a dislike of Unity is quite hilarious
<Indy_> i didnt do it cause of that (only)
<Indy_> and i didnt exactly "switch"
<usr13_> Indy_: What *exactly* did you do?
<Indy_> i only had ubuntu on disk, and that (plus) some other things) made me dual boot with windows
<Indy_> and the sad part is, that windows seemed much more seamless to use, without all those accessibility and usability bugs, my ubuntu installation was facing at that time
<Indy_> and I am very much worried that if i was (subconsciously) discouraged like this
<Indy_> imagine about end user
<usr13_> Indy_: Did you look at the link that MonkeyDust sent you?  ( http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg  )
<Indy_> yes
<Indy_> you dont get my point guys
<Indy_> I am just expressing my worry here
<Indy_> that me, who i love linux open source etc, having the choice of dual boot, made me over time and time and time
<Indy_> to use windows more --> to 100% :/
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  thank you for sharing your feelings with the channel, but also accept and try our suggestions
<Indy_> cause of accessibility smoothness usability issues
<Indy_> which i hope there are not present this time
<usr13_> Indy_: What do you have installed now?
<Indy_> MonkeyDust: sure
<Indy_> usr13_: why does it matter?
<Indy_> anyway, I didnt want to bitch or anything really :)
<usr13_> Indy_: It matters because if we do not even know what you have installed, how can we give you any specific advise on what to do with it?
<Indy_> I am gonna get the LTS when it comes out, and I will tell impressions, I am hoping and I am optimistic :)
<Indy_> usr13_: i didnt come here asking for advice :)
<Indy_> I just wanted to share this thought :/
<Indy_> and concern
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  next time, don't use this channel for it
<usr13_> Indy_: YOu can install 12.04.4 now and upgrade in April.
<abaday> hello! How do I change in grub menu so that I can boot directly in bash so I can remove the password of root?
<Indy_> MonkeyDust: and which one to use then?
<MonkeyDust> abaday  try recovery mode
<Indy_> usr13_: I know but I choose not to, in order to emulate a "total end user's experience from scratch"
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<Indy_> u got it..
<whoever> when i hit alt:tab all of the little icons look the same
<whoever> is this normal on 13.10
<usr13_> Indy_: Or you can join  #ubuntu+1 and ask about the possibilities of installing 14.04 now.
<Indy_> usr13_: thanks
<bugs_bugger> hi there. does anybody know, how i can reset python3 to the default repository version(3.3.2) after having upgraded it compiling from newer sources(3.3.4)? apt-get --reinstall install wont reset the version
<usr13_> Indy_: NP
<abaday> MonkeyDust: I tried recovery mode, but it was only in read-only mode, so I cant change anything
<trijntje> abaday: what are you trying to achieve?
<abaday> trijntje: change password of root, I locked myself out
<usr13_> !root | abaday
<ubottu> abaday: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brunoais> Hey!
<trijntje> abaday: of root or of the sudo user?
<brunoais> does anyone know how can I get the list of files a process has tried to open so far and failed to open?
<brunoais> if it is impossible, is there a way to attach a listener to such thing to a program to which I can't start directly?
<MonkeyDust> abaday  while in lightdm menu, hit ctrl alt F1 ... or is that not what you mean?
<usr13_> !password | abaday
<ubottu> abaday: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<usr13_> MonkeyDust: I'm pretty sure what he has done is just forgot his password, so he just needs to follow the steps for password recovery.
<abaday> my only other user than root has been removed from sudoers
<brunoais> usr13_, if you REEEEALLY want to sdo stuff as root, then use:
<brunoais> sudo su
<usr13_> abaday: Did you enable the root account?
<usr13_> abaday: Or did you just dissable sudo on your account?
<brunoais> Hey!
<brunoais> does anyone know how can I get the list of files a process has tried to open so far and failed to open?
<brunoais> if it is impossible, is there a way to attach a listener to such thing to a program to which I can't start directly?
<brunoais> (e.g. this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191964/how-do-i-know-which-file-a-program-is-trying-to-access  does not work for me)
<abaday> usr13_: I disabled sudo on my account
<allyai> llutz
<Pici> brunoais: strace can do that, but it is really verbose.
<usr13_> abaday: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<brunoais> Pici, I have no probs with being verbose.
<abaday> 13.10 usr13_
<brunoais> Pici, Can I use it with a process name instead of a processid?
<allyai> i get http://imgur.com/cInP4tF when i try to boot my windows drive without my ubuntu drive plugged in. how do i fix it?
<brunoais> I dunno which of the processes is doing it I just know the name
<brunoais> Pici, it has a long list of pids each time it opens
<MosDef> ..
<usr13_> abaday: Ok and you said that when you went into recovery mode, it was read only?
<abaday> yes
<usr13_> abaday: mount -o rw,remount /
<usr13_> abaday: adduser username sudo replacing username with your user name
<usr13_> abaday: You should at that point see a message saying 'adding user' followed by 'done'
<Pici> brunoais: if it is opening child processes, you can use the -f option to automatically pull them in as they open or you can use pidof and multiple -p options to specify multiple pids.  (the manpage explains this)
<brunoais> Pici, ok. maybe I can trace from the launcher
<usr13_> abaday: But I'm curious as to why it is in read only mode.  Not sure why that is.
<allyai> anyone know?
<abaday> usr13_:  worked thanks!
<usr13_> abaday: Ok good.
<andres_> Hola
<andres_> Hello
<JoeSomebody> hi, gnome fans (i assume) i need help , kde seems pretty flaky on hdmi stuff, now that i am using something with an hdmi, maybe i need to revisit gnome (i was sorta against the lack of customizability if you remember) is hdmi gonna behave any better on gnome? :)
<JoeSomebody> is there a ubuntu channel for tv stuff?
<usr13_> JoeSomebody: For TV stuff, press power button on your remote control.  (sorry couldn't resist)
<bugs_bugger> does anybody know, how i can reset python3 to the default repository version(3.3.2) after having upgraded it compiling from newer sources(3.3.4)? apt-get --reinstall install wont reset the version
<andres_> lala
<andres_> Hola - hello
<lalatenduM> andres_, hi
<andres_> do you speak spanish?
<usr13_> JoeSomebody: Well, I thought I might keep the conversation alive until someone saw it and came up with a solution for you. But I'd say just try anoter DE and see.  Try xfce maybe?
<JoeSomebody> tried nvidia and radeon, both,  and three kde distros, i am convinced the hdmi in linux is a bit flaky (or at least kde)
<allyai> llutz told me this yesterday but i never got the chance to see how to fix:
<Callan_> hello
<allyai> [17:02] <llutz> allyai: grub needs the grub-files on your ubuntu-disk
<allyai> [17:02] <llutz> allyai: no ubuntu-disk -> no bootmanager
<usr13_> JoeSomebody: YOu may be right (about kde).
<usr13_> JoeSomebody: I would expect Nvidia would work ok.
<allyai> why do i need grub to boot windows though?
<JoeSomebody> i s there a rolling release ubuntu of some kind?
<Pici> JoeSomebody: no
<Callan_> I believe the ubuntu download link is down for some reason
<usr13_> allyai: Because grub is the default boot loader, (and it is easier that way).
<JoeSomebody> can i upgrade xbmc within ubuntu 13.10?
<GeekDude> If I'm aiming for lightweight, but with html5 support, I'd be wanting midori?
<Callan_> Is anyone else having trouble downloading Ubuntu off the site? or the mirror?
<mr_64br13l> GeekDude: Yep.
<allyai> so how do i boot into windows without my ubuntu drive in then?
<JoeSomebody> xbmcbuntu passed all tests, but no DE
<usr13_> allyai: What kind of drive is it?  USB?
<JoeSomebody> likes the hardware
<allyai> ive got two hard drives. one with windows 7 and the other with ubuntu
<allyai> only two sata ports, and ive got some data on some other drives i want to get off.
<usr13_> allyai: Why would you unplug one of the drives?
<allyai> but i cant boot into windows or ubuntu without both of those drives plugged in
<allyai> what do you mean?
<usr13_> allyai: Why are you unplugging the drive that has Ubuntu on it?
<allyai> to plug in a drive that i need data off of
<usr13_> allyai: Ok, I think this is what you need:  (a USB HD adapter, http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-to-IDE-SATA-S-ATA-2-5-3-5-HD-HDD-Adapter-Cable-/180550148600?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item2a09a0a1f8 )
<usr13_> (everyone needs one of those...)  ^^^^^^^^
<lattera> http://ix.io/aX0 <- why do programs fail to link with libcheck, even when I'm including the right dependencies?
<GeekDude> The page 'file:///user/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html' could not be loaded
<genii> usr13_: Yes, I keep 2 of those in my kit :)
<GeekDude> I suppose that's because I'm on server instead of desktop?
<iptable> GeekDude, the file on your computer doesn't exist.
<iptable> GeekDude, also it's /usr/share, not /user
<usr13_> allyai: Otherwise, plug the drive into another PC and copy the files across the network.
<allyai> usr13_: i was gonna just get a pci cardf with the sata ports. but is there a way to fix this now?
<usr13_> allyai: Yea, use another PC.
<allyai> xD
<usr13_> allyai: But the USB adapter is the best solution for sure.
<GeekDude> iptable: I meant /usr. That's the message that displays when loading midori web browser
<Spudguy> Hi guys. I have an Ubuntu laptop, I'm connected via wifi to a Comcast Xfinity connection. I can't resolve DNS or even ping IPs. So far I've managed to add 8.8.8.8 onto the DNS list of nm-tool but I'm now completely stuck.
<usr13_> Spudguy: How is that?
<allyai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335353
<ActionParsnip> Spudguy: can you ping your router's internal ip?
<usr13_> Spudguy: Not sure about "add 8.8.8.8 onto the DNS list of nm-tool" What is that all about?
<allyai> how about that?
<usr13_> Spudguy: Wouldn't you just add  "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Spudguy> The only connection I can make is to 10.0.0.1, and that's loading in the browser
<usr13_> Spudguy: Or the network-manager?
<Spudguy> I did it via the network manager
<GeekDude> Spudguy: what's on 10.0.0.1?
<Spudguy> The router UI
<usr13_> Spudguy: Oh ok.
<n0x_42> I have shared directory and I need all created files/sub-directories to automatically have read/write for a specific group. How can I do that?
<Spudguy> Sorry, I just said nm-tool as they seems to validate adding the server went through
<Spudguy> that*
<usr13_> Spudguy: Sorry I didn't get that, "nm-tool"="netowrk-manager"
<Spudguy> Sorry. I added via network manager, but verified with nm-tool.
<usr13_> Spudguy: Are you sure DNS is your problem?
<n0x_42> Right now, the group only has read access.
<usr13_> Spudguy: route -n
<Spudguy> Well all other devices on the network are working
<GeekDude> midori has built in adblock? Sweet
<Spudguy> I have my routing table up, what am I looking for?
<usr13_> Spudguy: What does   route -n    say?  (Does it give you the IP of your router as the default gateway?)
<Spudguy> Yup, the first in the list shows my gateway IP
<usr13_> Spudguy: ping 8.8.8.8   #Can you ping your nameserver of choice?
<Spudguy> dest: 0.0.0.0, gateway 10.0.0.1, genmask 0.0.0.0
<Spudguy> Can't ping 8.8.8.8
<usr13_> Spudguy: Can you ping 10.0.0.1 ?
<Spudguy> Yup
<GeekDude> what is 10.0.0.1?
<Spudguy> Gateway
<usr13_> Spudguy: ping av.com    #Can you ping that?
<jimini> hey there, I guess I have a problem with gnome keyring. I use Xubuntu and one or two months ago, I only had to enter one of my pgp-keys once, afterwards it was "unlocked" for a couple of hours. now I have to enter the pgp-key with every e-mail I write. since I do not know, where to start my search for the reason, I hope someone can help me :)
<Spudguy> NOpe.
<Spudguy> Unknown host.
<usr13_> Spudguy: Then you did not really add 8.8.8.8 as your nameserver, or you need to restart the network or reconnect or something ...
<usr13_> Spudguy: host av.com   #What does that say?
<Spudguy> timed out
<usr13_> Spudguy: All I can tell you is that you are not resolving domain names.  Don't know why, but you could just add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolv.conf for temporary fix.
<lattera> strange... my program compiles fine with libcheck if compiled with clang, but not with gcc
<usr13_> Spudguy: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #What does it give for nameserver?
<iptable> GeekDude, how should I know what is your 10.0.0.1? that's your infrastructure
<Spudguy> 127.0.1.1
<usr13_> Spudguy: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13_> Spudguy: And add line at the bottom:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<GeekDude> iptable: I was trying to ask spudguy what was so special at 10.0.0.1 that let it *just* it load. 10.0.0.1 doesn't appear to be a valid ip for me
<usr13_> or just change  127.0.0.1 to 8.8.8.8
<dekuevo> охуеть
<Spudguy> leave search as it is?
<usr13_> GeekDude: That is apparently his router, (and you would not see it).
<iptable> GeekDude, 10.0.0.0/8 and 192.168.0.0/16 are LAN IPs (internal IPs). it depends on what your router is set to.
<usr13_> Spudguy: 10.0.0.1 *is* your gateway router's IP.  Right?
<Spudguy> Yup
<GeekDude> iptable: ah
<iptable> Spudguy, if you cannot ping 8.8.8.8, then DNS is NOT the issue
<buer> Hi, i have a problem with X starting i have working xorg.conf and when i start i from shell it works but when machine boot its defaults to xoorg.conf.failsafe which shows balnk screen ... i pulled out nvidia graphics and trying to run form onboard intel grapohics
<GeekDude> usr13_: My gateway is 192.168.1.1, iirc. Unless I am misunderstanding
<usr13_> Spudguy: Ok, so can you ping av.com now?
<Spudguy> Nope. Nor 8.8.8.8
<MonkeyDust> GeekDude  enter 192.168.1.1 in your browser's address bar, what does that show
<usr13_> Spudguy: Oh I missed that.  YOu can *not* ping 8.8.8.8
<iptable> usr13_, Spudguy said he cannot ping 8.8.8.8. It means there is no internet connection. It's not DNS issue.
<GeekDude> MonkeyDust: that's the router's config page
<iptable> Spudguy, do you have internet connection on your router?
<usr13_> iptable: Yes, you are correct.
<Spudguy> Yeah, I'm talking to you from a windows 8 laptop on it, and my phone/tablet are on it too
<lattera> what's the proper way to link in libcheck?
<usr13_> Spudguy: DNS is *not* your issue.
<MonkeyDust> GeekDude  great, that's a start, now what does the internet status say
<Spudguy> Oh okay\
<iptable> Spudguy, can you access the router's config page using the web browser, by going to 10.0.0.1 from that affected machine?
<usr13_> Spudguy: So what is the default gateway on that machine?
<GeekDude> MonkeyDust: I'm not having network issues, I was trying to ask Spudguy about his
<Spudguy> 10.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> GeekDude  oh, so i'm addressing the wrong guy?
<buer> any ideas why ubuntu starts with xorg.conf.failsafe when i have working xorg.conf
<iptable> Spudguy, ok, first things first. on the window machine: ipconfig - tell me what the IP and GW are as well as network.
<GeekDude> MonkeyDust: Spudguy is the guy with the problem. He can't ping/connect to anything but his router (10.0.0.1), which I didn't know was his router until just a second ago when usr13 and iptabl explained it to me
<iptable> Spudguy, then tell me what the details are on the linux machine (execute: "ifconfig" and "ip route ls")
<Spudguy> gateway on windows is 10.0.0.1, IP is 10.0.0.2
<iptable> Spudguy, and on the linux machine?
<usr13_> Spudguy: ipconfig /all #On the connected MS Windows machine, see what IP info it has.
<iptable> Spudguy, I need the IP using ifconfig and the "default route" bit from ip route ls.
<oscalation> whats the proper term for Unity? Is it referred to as a desktop enviroment, or is it a suite of tools?
<oscalation> "range of technolgies "
<gcbirzan> Abomination?
<buer> so true
<iptable> oscalation, "User Interface", or otherwise "shell interface"
<GeekDude> Only-decent-suite-that-supports-oculus-rift?
<Gotolei> running 12.04, and gnome-settings-daemon's update last night killed the volume media keys
<usr13_> Spudguy: Do you have the Ubuntu PC set to a static IP or is it doing DHCP and getting IP info from the router?
<oscalation> iptable: ty
<Spudguy> IP info? Sorry, not sure what you mean? On the windows machine, what do you need other than the IP/Gateway?
<n0x_42> Is it possible to set the owner of created files as a group?
<Spudguy> Ubuntu is on DHCP
<iptable> Spudguy, I don't need to know if it's on DHCP or not. I need to know what IP and GW are reported using the following commands on: 1. windows: ifconfig, 2. linux: ifconfig; ip route ls
<usr13_> Spudguy: IP info = IP address, default gateway, and DNS IP's  (It's what you get when a PC queries a router)
<jonnyw2k-work> oscalation, Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment developed by Canonical Ltd.
<oscalation> any ubuntu plannet bloggers around?
<iptable> Spudguy, dhcp will still get IP you know.
<iptable> jonnyw2k-work, nice, you found the same wikipedia article that I did :P
<MonkeyDust> wikipedia knows all
<Spudguy> ifconfig ipv4 is 10.0.0.14 and ip route ls = 10.0.0.1
<usr13_> iptable: He already said that he can ping the router (10.0.0.1) and that it is listed as his default gw.  I'm thinking he has netfilter issue
<usr13_> Spudguy: iptables -L
<iptable> usr13_, just because one can ping 10.0.0.1 doesn't mean he is on the same network. there are some terrible netmask issues one can have.
<iptable> usr13_, it's either iptables OR IPv6
<Spudguy> usr13_: iptables -L is blank
<usr13_> Spudguy: ifconfig
<iptable> Spudguy, ok, so you got IP on same network. You can ping the router. Can you connect to the router's web interface using browser by going to 10.0.0.1?
<Spudguy> Yes, I can iptable
<iptable> Spudguy, so you can connect all the way to the router, but can't reach after the router, interesting. Any VPN setup, anything like that?
<Spudguy> Not that I'm aware of. I mean my phone and tablet connected automatically.
<usr13_> Spudguy: Tell us what IP address the Ubuntu machine is using and what it's netmask is
<Spudguy> Both android btw
<iptable> Spudguy, also, please check if you got IPv6 using ifconfig
<gcbirzan> Why would that matter?
<usr13_> Spudguy: ifconfig |grep Bcast:
<iptable> gcbirzan, IPv6? because I've seem machines stop working too many times with IPv6 - because router thinks it can do IPv6 but cannot and messes stuff up
<gcbirzan> iptable: This doesn't matter when you try to ping IPs.
<iptable> Spudguy, are you sure you don't have any MAC/IP filtering configured in your router? looks like some added security since you last added a new device.
<Spudguy> inet addr: 10.0.0.14 Bcast: 10.0.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<iptable> gcbirzan, I think you will find it can. I know, rediculous as it seems, it can.
<gcbirzan> iptable: I think you'll find that it can't.
<iptable> gcbirzan, tell that to the issues I have seen. disabling IPv6 and suddenly being able to ping is things I have seen.
<Voyage> hi
<gcbirzan> Probably domain names.
<iptable> Spudguy, so, iptables rules are empty, IP configuration is OK, you cannot ping 8.8.8.8
<iptable> gcbirzan, I'm not that daft...
<Spudguy> Oooh, I just saw on the router config ipv6 is ticket as enabled.
<Spudguy> and LAN is set to stateless
<usr13_> Spudguy: ping -c3 212.82.102.24
<Voyage> is it possible to make my /home encrypted and other sudoers cant get into it. BUT the applications can (like apache and other s. e.g apache may want to look for web pages in my /home)
<Voyage> ?
<iptable> Spudguy, what usr13_ said. does that work?
<gcbirzan> Also, do a traceroute -n 8.8.8.8, Spudguy
<Spudguy> Nope.
<usr13_> Spudguy: Can you ping 212.82.102.24  or 4.2.2.2 ?
<Spudguy> Well, 3 send 100% loss
<usr13_> Spudguy: But you *can* ping 10.0.0.1  Right?
<Spudguy> 4.2.2.2 loss
<Spudguy> Yes
<MonkeyDust> Spudguy  is it a wireless connection?
<Spudguy> Yes
<iptable> Spudguy, so you can access LAN but not WAN from your machine. It's either 1. IPv6 weirdness, or 2. some kind of MAC/IP filtering you got enabled o nthe router
<MonkeyDust> Spudguy  have you tried with cable, too?
<gcbirzan> Spudguy: Also, try to ping 10.0.0.14 from your windows machine.
<usr13_> Spudguy: firefox 10.0.0.1  #And look at the router's configuration menu. There must be something the router is doing to block your access.
<Spudguy> And traceroute for some reason needs an apt-get, which I can't do atm
<iptable> Spudguy, and what MonkeyDust said. try cable for troubleshooting
<usr13_> iptable is correct
<MonkeyDust> Spudguy  methinks you have a wifi problem, not an internet problem
<gcbirzan> how can...
<Spudguy> I can ping the ubuntu from windows
<gcbirzan> Spudguy: Also, in route -n, is the interface for the default route the correct one?
<iptable> Spudguy, so, can you access internet on ubuntu using cable?
<usr13_> iptable: You must be right, it's either IPv6 weirdness or (more likely)> the router is blocking him.
<gcbirzan> Spudguy: (i.e. the same as for 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0)
<Spudguy> I can't test cable right now. :(
<Spudguy> I wish I could.
<MonkeyDust> Spudguy  most probably, a cable would solve your connection problem
<Spudguy> On the router config, there's no MAC filtering.
<iptable> usr13_, yes. Spudguy check the router config for wireless. make sure there is no MAC filtering etc.
<Spudguy> And I can do all this from the ubuntu - check the router config etc.
<iptable> Spudguy, and no VLANs and network isolation, etc
<usr13_> Spudguy: Try wired connection...
<iptable> Spudguy, silly question, have you tried turning it off and on again (both router and ubuntu)?
<gcbirzan> Spudguy: Also, a cheap traceroute is ping -t 1 8.8.8.8, look at the IP that says TTL exceede, then use -t 2 and so on, until it stops replying
<Spudguy> Not the router, but yes Ubuntu. I figure the router doesn't need reloading as I can get a connection
<iptable> Spudguy, how about "the router software is so bad it has stopped routing new machines to internet"?
<usr13_> Spudguy: Power cycle the router, I've seen unexplained problems go away after re-starting the router, (in which case, it's probably starting to give out on you and you shoul probably shop for another one).
<Spudguy> WiFi has no MAC filter, and the security is WPA/WPA2-PSK-TKIP/AES
<Spudguy> Okay, I'll reboot it now. Back in a few
<MonkeyDust> Spudguy  and somehow find a cable
<tmmunq> "the router software is so bad it has stopped routing new machines to internet" if you get this a lot, its time to get a router that can handle your network
<iptable> usr13_, I wouldn't blame the ubuntu box. it looks like 100% an issue with the router. I mean, ubuntu can connect to the router no problem.
<iptable> Spudguy, uhm, question, can you ping 8.8.8.8 from the windows machine?
<iptable> Spudguy, your router might be blocking internet pings...
<usr13_> iptable: Yep
<jwash> hi everyone, i'm making a live cd of my installation, i'm chrooted into it, i'm having a fstab error, has anyone dealt with this before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039505/
<iptable> usr13_, OR, possibly, his router doesn't allow internet PING and all our tests we invalid... haha.
<usr13_> true
<iptable> usr13_, should have done instead: dig@8.8.8.8 google.com
<Voyage> ?
<Voyage> is it possible to make my /home encrypted and other sudoers cant get into it. BUT the applications can (like apache and other s. e.g apache may want to look for web pages in my /home)
<iptable> usr13_, altough his ISP might be blocking direct DNS.
<GeekDude> iptable: Why is that even an option? ICMP is the most benevolent force I can concieve
<usr13_> iptable: Also a possibility
<iptable> GeekDude, https://www.google.co.uk/#q=icmp+flood
<iptable> usr13_, should test by asking him to access IP using browser.
<usr13_> iptable: Some routers will block DNS port to inside and limit you to only using the router's caching nameserver.
<gcbirzan> iptable: wow, really
<gcbirzan> welcome to the 90s?
<spudguy> Back. No change.
<iptable> usr13_, in case I'm not here, he can try accessing the browser once his router reboots: http://213.123.191.234 - should say "Access Denied". If it does, it IS a DNS issue
<GeekDude> spudguy: What's your router's model?
<gcbirzan> people who block ICMP are either incompetent, or just want to hide their network topology
<gcbirzan> spudguy: Did you see my suggestion about using ping?
<usr13_> spudguy: iptable  has some other tests for you.
<iptable> gcbirzan, welcome to 21st century consumers ripped off with cheap £5 routers
<lmat> Oh, just read that GnuTLS flaw... neato! ...am I being hacked now ?
<gcbirzan> iptable: Um, you said that the reason it's blocked is ICMP flood, not shit routers
 * lmat watches top for the rest of the day
<iptable> spudguy, open the web browser, and try to go to http://213.123.191.234
<gcbirzan> lmat: not sure anyone actually uses gnutls :P
<spudguy> on it
<GeekDude> iptable: The solution to ICMP ddos is to disable icmp by default?
<iptable> gcbirzan, no, that that's why they block ICMP. To avoid floods. some do anyways.
<spudguy> Unable to connect to the internet
<gcbirzan> if you're using ICMP to DDoS you're doing it wrong :P
<GeekDude> That seems unlikely to be an issue
<iptable> spudguy, actually says that when you type that in to your browser
<iptable> ?
<usr13_> spudguy: firefox 213.123.191.234 ?
<GeekDude> more likely to just be annoying for anyone trying to test a net connection
<spudguy> Chrome just says "DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET"
<spudguy> I'll check FF
<MonkeyDust> spudguy  find a cable, then try or ask again
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: yeah. also, ping -R is awesome
<iptable> spudguy, don't use chrome for testing. use firefox
<iptable> spudguy, and in main address bar type in: http://213.123.191.234
<usr13_> spudguy: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 from any of the other PCs?
<iptable> spudguy, and tell us if it says "Access Denied"
<usr13_> spudguy: Yea, do as iptable said
<spudguy> Yes on Ping from windows, still loading on Firefox
<zetter> what's a good webcam recording application for linux mint?
<spudguy> Just an infinite 'connecting' screen
<GeekDude> gcbirzan: google dns blocks pings with the -R option :P
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: I know
<usr13_> spudguy: I would just type it from terminal:  firefox 213.123.191.234
<spudguy> kk
<babyeater> uic-cs
<babyeater> oops
<babyeater> sorry all
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: But it's still useful
<spudguy> Uuuh, "(process
<iptable> spudguy, so, you do have only LAN connection from ubuntu. No internet. Ok, and all the route and IP is correct.
<usr13_> spudguy: So ff will not connect to 213.123.191.234  ?
<spudguy> Nope. No connection.
<GeekDude> gcbirzan: So it's like a combined tracroute and ping? or am I misunderstanding
<iptable> usr13_, no, I would see it. I'm sitting next to 213.123.191.234 :D
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: It is, but, it also shows you return path.
<GeekDude> wow, the path seems to change a lot
<GeekDude> at least between me and a certain site
<iptable> spudguy, so, start playing with router settings. looks like 1. maybe authentication method not supported on ubuntu, 2. some kind of blocking/filtering on WiFi, 3. some kind of network isolation on WiFi, 4. IPv6 hell
<usr13_> spudguy: What is your outside IP?
<Mqrius> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/critical-crypto-bug-leaves-linux-hundreds-of-apps-open-to-eavesdropping/ Assuming I need to be extremely paranoid because there's money involved: is it safe to boot my ubuntu, and just run updates via the gui? I don't need to do any manual actions to check GPG signatures or anything right?
<spudguy> 71.232.159.3
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: Try ping -R www.myisp.whatever, it's very very useful to debug stuff in your own network
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: I mean, when you're the ISP :P
<iptable> spudguy, go to www.linuxtoolz.net from a working machine and it shows you your IP at the bottom of the ppage
<GeekDude> gcbirzan: I'm not usually an ISP
<gcbirzan> pfft.
<usr13_> spudguy: You might try a traceroute to the outside IP
<iptable> spudguy, from ubuntu, ping http://213.123.191.234/
<iptable> sorry
<iptable> spudguy, from ubuntu, ping 213.123.191.234
<iptable> spudguy, I got tcpdump set. I'll tell you if anything gets out from that ubuntu
<spudguy> 2 secs, for some reason the router had my Ubuntu on reserved, changed to DHCP
<gcbirzan> GeekDude: anyway, one day it might come in handy, since there's no other way to get the reverse path without control of the other node
<usr13_> spudguy: or traceroute to your ISPs site
<iptable> usr13_, hold on, I had to put my router interface in promisc mode to do tcpdump :D
<spudguy> No ping to 213.123.191.234
<GeekDude> gcbirzan: thanks
<iptable> spudguy, try ping from windows machine
<usr13_> spudguy: YOu could do a traceroute to anything you want from another PC and then find the last hop before it goes outside your ISPs routers and try one of those inside ones.
<spudguy> Timed out from Win
<iptable> spudguy, yes, I'm blocking your pings. Just wanted to see if you will hit my firewall
<iptable> spudguy, and you didn't. at all. check your external IP
<iptable> spudguy, but anyways, it's some weird router config. I told you all the options. It's not ubuntu issue in itself.
<iptable> usr13_, spudguy fried internet connection altogether?
<usr13_> iptable: YOu are correct, *if* the default route on his other PCs is the same as the Ubuntu PC and they can get out and Ubuntu cant, (it has to be router blocking him).
<iptable> usr13_, yes. well, he has confirmed that the GW on all machines is 10.0.0.1. I'm just not convinced he did indeed check it...
<usr13_> Yea, spundguy is gone.
<oscalation> anyone here that writes on ubuntu plannet?
<iptable> usr13_, as soon as I told him his external IP is not his external IP?
<usr13_> When he gets back from the store with his new router, I'm pretty sure he will have it fixed ;)
<Spudguy0> Hello?
<usr13_> iptable: What?
<Spudguy0> My windows now can't connect to the irc
<Spudguy0> On my phone haha
<usr13_> iptable: I did not look to see where he was from....
<iptable> Spudguy0, ok, fix your router.
<usr13_> iptable: Did you do a whois on him?
<iptable> Spudguy0, reset router config to defaults and configure WiFi password again and try to connect?
<Spudguy0> Did you dos me?!
<iptable> Spudguy0, no. I don't do that.
<iptable> Spudguy0, my network is too precious
<tsar> Greetings. I've loaded Ubuntu 13.10 from usb (with unetbootin) and calling fsck with any parameters gives this output: "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1", how can I check my disks?
<Spudguy0> Okay, so start am I doing now?
<Spudguy0> So what*
<usr13_> Spudguy0: You might just try truning off encryption
<iptable> tsar, install util-linux package
<Spudguy0> Turn off AES for the wifi?
<usr13_> Spudguy0: Yea, I just thought you might try truning off the encryption, see if that does anything.
<iptable> Spudguy0, yes. or maybe try turning off everything, router reset to defaults and try again. it IS something to do with the router. and disable IPv6 on it for testing as well.
<tsar> iptable, it is installed by default
<iptable> tsar, fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<iptable> tsar, you need to tell it which partition it's checking
<Spudguy1> Still not working
<usr13_> Spudguy0: Just dissable security for the WiFi and see if that does anything.
<JoeSomebody> how do i make firefox open link in a libreoffoce spreadsheet?
<JoeSomebody> it should open by a click but nope
<usr13_> Spudguy1: Well, do as iptable says and set the router to default and start over.  BTW, what is the make and model of your router?
<JoeSomebody> ctrl-click still nothing
<lmat> gcbirzan: http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/critical-crypto-bug-leaves-linux-hundreds-of-apps-open-to-eavesdropping/
<Spudguy> Ubuntu won't even connect to it now.
<Spudguy> Nothing will.
<Spudguy> Fuck.
<iptable> Spudguy, won't connect to what now nothing will?
<usr13_> Spudguy1: You have to tell it to not use encryption.
<iptable> Spudguy, did you like, reset to factory defaults or something? when doing changes, you need to "forget network" on the clients and reconnect from start.
<iptable> Spudguy, you did try to do that on ubuntu too?
<usr13_> Spudguy1: You dissabled securty on WiFi. Right?
<JoeSomebody> how do i make firefox open link in a libreoffoce spreadsheet? it should open by a click but nope, ctrl-click also no .  is there settings set to a bad browser maybe? is firefox default?
<gcbirzan> lmat: Sure, but is anyone actually using gnutls?
<iptable> JoeSomebody, shift+click or alt+click checked?
<iptable> JoeSomebody, google "open link from libreoffice spreadsheet"?
<usr13_> JoeSomebody: Set firefox as your default browser
<tsar> iptable, thank you. And how can I make it run some full test? It finishes in a moment.
<Spudguy> Connected, but same issues.
<gcbirzan> okay, wget. who uses wget :P
<Spudguy> Putting security back on.
<JoeSomebody> it just works in kde so yes i do not know how
<hapxd> Hi , anyone here running apache on 13.10 , what do you also get funny errors if you do
<hapxd> apache2 -V
<hapxd> AH00111: Config variable ${APACHE_LOG_DIR} is not defined
<hapxd> AH00526: Syntax error on line 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf:
<hapxd> Invalid Mutex directory in argument file:${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}
<iptable> tsar, that's it. it's not fat32 you know... it's ext filesystem
<usr13_> Spudguy: You have a very wierd problem.  When did this happen?  (When did you notice it not connecting?)
<Spudguy1> Back on the windows machine.
<Spudguy1> No changes.
<usr13_> Spudguy1 You have a very wierd problem.  When did this happen?  (When did you notice it not connecting?)
<Spudguy1> This is a new network for my Ubuntu
<usr13_> Spudguy1 "Back on the windows machine"?  What were you on before?
<Spudguy1> I'm from the UK, had to make a last minute trip to the US yesterday
<Spudguy1> My phone.
<usr13_> Oh ok.
<Spudguy1> The router is not listing the Ubuntu as an online device.
<Spudguy1> Only my tablet and the windows laptop
<jhutchins> Spudguy1: Might be something interesting in dmesg.
<Spudguy1> However, I'm seeing this from my ubuntu, as I'm on the router config page using it
<usr13_> Spudguy1: I wonder if it could be an IP address conflict.  If you have a MS Windows and a Linux machine on the same IP, the Linux one will give up and quit.
<usr13_> Spudguy1: You might try a different IP address.
<usr13_> Spudguy1: You can see your mac adress there, right?
<iptable> Spudguy1, obviously, there is WiFi issue between your router and ubuntu. and it looks like your router doesn't like the ubuntu. could be the channels, 5Ghz vs 2.4Ghz, or some network isolation settings "most likely", or IPv6 vwhich you didn't disable still, etc.
<usr13_> Spudguy1: Another thing you could try is spoofing the mac address to something else.
<iptable> Spudguy1, as stated, reset router to factory defaults and try again. it's a cheap router issue.
<Spudguy1> Okay, will do.
<Spudguy1> Back after that.
<usr13_> Spudguy1: I would try anothe IP address and/or another MAC address.
<dalit> i installed lxde-desktop in ubuntu12.04 and removed it later. but the lubuntu startup screen  always opens up when i boot.
<dalit> what 2 do?
<adamcunnington> How can I integrate terminal into my desktop?
<dalit> i just want ubuntu start up (that pinkish startup)
<usr13_> dalit: Well, it's just that the screen has changed, not sure how to set it back, but it logs you into Unity again, right?
<MonkeyDust> dalit  paste this line in a terminal      sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<subz3r0> dalit: same issue here ;) but had no time to research and fix it yet :)
<iptable> dalit, "lubuntu startup screen"? you mean the wallpaper?
<dalit> usr13 : right
<subz3r0> dalit: also have some applications left on the system from lubuntu desktop :>
<iptable> dalit, you mean login screen totally changed, or that the wallpaper changed but login screen still looks the same?
<dalit> iptable : the to and fro motion of a bar which tells us to wait when booting
<iptable> dalit, there is a bar which tells us to wait when booting?
<iptable> dalit, at which point? you mean BEFORE the login screen?
<dalit> MonkeyDust : choosed /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth as my selection
<JoeSomebody> you guys are so helpful
<usr13_> dalit: YOu might try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<JoeSomebody> open calc link in firefox
<dalit> iptable : actually idont login , its automatic
<MonkeyDust> JoeSomebody  that'w why this is a help channel
<dalit> MonkeyDust : will it do?
<dalit> i will try
<iptable> dalit, ok, so the boot screen BEFORE login altogether. the one that on "windows" would show a windows logo while booting?
<iptable> dalit, that's plymouth
<daftykins> damn it, i thought this was a HINDER channel
<usr13_> dalit: I don't know if it will change the login screen, but it might:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<MonkeyDust> dalit  simply paste rhe line i suggested
<adamcunnington> Is it possible to integrate my terminal into my desktop so i can just type on my home screen and interact?
<JoeSomebody> for some it is a help channel
<dalit> iptable : exactly , now you r getting it
<iptable> dalit, you need to reconfigure plymouth to different animation
<JoeSomebody> seems a bit unhelpful for ME
<dalit> MonkeyDust : ya i did so and selected /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth as my choice
<iptable> dalit, http://askubuntu.com/questions/201129/how-to-change-boot-animation and also http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<iptable> dalit, and also http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-change-boot-screen-theme-ubuntu-13-04/
<dalit> iptable : thanks 4 searching
<iptable> dalit, altogether, to apply plymouth changes, you need to regenerate initramfs, with sudo update-initramfs -u ;)
<dalit> MonkeyDust : u hit the bulls eye
<dalit> iptable : did it. now rebooting
<dalit> guys , if i dont reply after this <as i m rebooting> , consider it a sucess. ThankUall :)
<iptable> I wish I could have a nice booting screen... plymouth won't work well with my nvidia drivers :D So I settled to full-on boot display.
<iptable> dalit, no probs
<someone_> hello ubuntu
<daftykins> hi!
<MonkeyDust> dalit  glad i could help
<quenode> how to play .wmv on 13.10@amd64 ?  ubuntu-restricted-extra does no have w64codecs ?
<MonkeyDust> quenode  Totem plays .wmv files here
<someone_> I'm trying to get collectd set up to collect some stats from computers on my home network, and have run into a snag with the version in the repo, it's old. Mostly this isn't a big deal except that it seams that newer versions can't talk to it. If I build it from source, I lose all the init scripts and things end up all over the place. Is there an easy way to drop in a newer version but keep the structure of the repo package?
<quenode> MonkeyDust: Nop it does not
<MonkeyDust> quenode  any error messages?
<quenode> MonkeyDust: you need w32codecs or w64codecs mediaubuntu no more
<Spudguy> IT WORLED
<Spudguy> Worked, even.
<Spudguy> I'm now on my Ubuntu laptop
<Spudguy> :D
<gordonjcp> Spudguy: rockin'
<Spudguy> Thank you so much for all your help
<iptable> Spudguy, that's after a full router factory reset?
<MonkeyDust> Spudguy  what was the trick?
<venzen> hi people, i'm probably the 100th person to ask but is there any update on the gnuTLS vulnerability...
<Spudguy> Yup. I reset the router to factory, logged in via the Windows, reconfigured the SSID and Password to exactly as they were and then came back to my laptop and tried to load google.com
<Spudguy> It worked
<quenode> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039786/
<Spudguy> So, what exactly was the issue?
<Spudguy> Just a shitty router?
<iptable> Spudguy, yes. shitty router.
<Spudguy> Fucking Comcast.
<iptable> Spudguy, glad we could assist ;)
<Spudguy> Thanks again.
<MonkeyDust> quenode  my guess: it's not a .wmv fiel, even if it has that extension
<MonkeyDust> file*
 * iptable goes to have a life
<Spudguy> Right, now I can get on with some CW
<Spudguy> Thank you guys so much again, you were awesome. Thanks for being patient.
<iptable> no probs. have fun
<quenode> MonkeyDust:Could be but , sound works
<EminentDomain> hey guys...  how do I get my network folders to show up on the sidebar when i go to open a file
<EminentDomain> you know how it lists all the locations on the left... I cant seem to find network locations
<quenode> EminentDomain: What are u using (ctrl+l)
<EminentDomain> what do you mean what am I using?
<EminentDomain> ubuntu 12.04
<quenode> EminentDomain: nautilus ?
<EminentDomain> oh yes nautilus
<EminentDomain> the thing is if i go to places it shows up
<EminentDomain> but when i use other applications (like the backup) I cant select a network location
<EminentDomain> DejaDup
<EminentDomain> or whatever it's called
<EminentDomain> I am wanting to copy files from a smb share which I have mounted in Nautilus to a webdav share, but I cant select the SMB share
<EminentDomain> and i'm not exactly sure where it is mounted
<quenode> EminentDomain: It just uses link smb://server/location - for wins. Maybe you can't copy from one webdav to smb volume.
<someone_> EminentDomain: anything here? ~/.cache/gvfs
<EminentDomain> quenode i was trying to copy using nautilus and it was working until it stopped
<EminentDomain> it crashed
<dgarstang> I'm trying to use debootstrap. I rsynced archive.ubuntu.com, and pointed to it with file:/// but it's complaining it can't download the files. Best I can tell, the directory structure is the same.
<quenode> EminentDomain: try running nautilus from console so we can see what is the problem.
<EminentDomain> guenode how do i do that?
<EminentDomain> also it may take a while to generate the issue
<EminentDomain> it copied 50GB before it errored out
<quenode> EminentDomain: gnome-terminal -> nautilus
<dgarstang> I'm trying to use debootstrap. I rsynced archive.ubuntu.com, and pointed to it with file:/// but it's complaining it can't download the files. Best I can tell, the directory structure is the same.
<EminentDomain> quenode.. ok.. i did that and all it did was closed the terminal window
<EminentDomain> oh no it didnt
<EminentDomain> its still there
<quenode> dgarstang: what is the error ?
<EminentDomain> but it just brought me back to username@host:~$
<husnainlatif> hi, where can i see the changelog for ubuntu 14.04 beta ?
<dgarstang> quenode: it errors out on every package starting with 'Retrieving adduser' then 'Couldn't download package adduser (ver 3.113ubuntu2 arc all)'
<MonkeyDust> husnainlatif  any "what's new" can tell you that
<dgarstang> quenode: running with debootstrap --verbose --variant=buildd --arch amd64 precise /var/chroot/precise file:///data/mirror/ubuntu/
<quenode> dgarstang: did you run it again
<dgarstang> quenode: I've run it a bunch of times
<dgarstang> quenode: ran the rsync a few more times to make sure it was complete.
<quenode> dgarstang: and u always have the same error
<dgarstang> quenode: Yah
<dgarstang> quenode: looking at strace here
<EminentDomain> quenode i got the error actually
<EminentDomain> it says There was an error copying the file into davs//user@webdav.opendrive.com/xbmc/xbmc/movies
<pratz> Hello guys
<daftykins> hi
<EminentDomain> if i click on "Show more details" I get Error in Stream Protocol: end of stream
<EminentDomain> then i got an error from gvfsd-dav
<pratz> I am using Ubuntu 12.04, so I have python 2.7. I want to install python 3.3, but primary should be python 2.7 and secondary should be python 3.3
<pratz> Is there any good article to do this ?
<EminentDomain> that says "Your Computer does not havce enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers
<EminentDomain> i have 4GB of RAM
<bekks> EminentDomain: And how many free memory and free space do you have?
<quenode> EminentDomain: Well I have 16GB and some times don't have enough :(
<EminentDomain> well i'm only copying files
<bekks> EminentDomain: That doesnt answer my question. :)
<EminentDomain> bekks well the cloud storage is unlimited so hard say
<EminentDomain> lol
<EminentDomain> but i'm moving 2.5TB
<bekks> EminentDomain: The cloud storage is irrelevant.
<quenode> EminentDomain: free space :)
<EminentDomain> well thats where i'm copying to
<bekks> EminentDomain: How much free space and free memoty do you have on YOUR computer?
<EminentDomain> why is that relevant?
<bekks> Or at the computer where that error appears.
<EminentDomain> i have 40GB of HD
<quenode> EminentDomain: it's is
<bekks> 40GB free?
<EminentDomain> 38.78GB free
<quenode> EminentDomain: your computers is copy files
<bekks> On which filesystem?
<quenode> EminentDomain: copying
<EminentDomain> on my local hard drive
<bekks> On which filesystem?
<quenode> EminentDomain: df -h
<quenode> EminentDomain: in terminal
<EminentDomain> /dev/sda1
<EminentDomain> doesnt say the format i assume ext4
<bekks>  /dev/sda1 is a partition. Which filesystem has 38GB free?
<bekks> Pastebin df -h please.
<EminentDomain> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EminentDomain> hold a sec
<quenode> EminentDomain: !pastebin
<EminentDomain> i know
<EminentDomain> i got it
<EminentDomain> already typed that
<EminentDomain> :-P
<EminentDomain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039907/
<EminentDomain> thats the paste
<EminentDomain> 36G free
<EminentDomain> i was incorrect
<EminentDomain> but i'm not copying from that drive or to that drive
<bekks> EminentDomain: Dont use enter as a punctuation sign. And pastebin "free -m" too.
<quenode> EminentDomain: we know that
<EminentDomain> i'm copying from a smb share to a cloud storage
<EminentDomain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039919/
<quenode> EminentDomain:what is the largest file you are copying ?
<EminentDomain> hmmm
<jwash> hi everyone, i'm making a live cd of my installation, i'm chrooted into it, i'm having a fstab error, has anyone dealt with this before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7039505/
<EminentDomain> maybe 8GB
<EminentDomain> no larger than that
<quenode> EminentDomain: try only that
<EminentDomain> give me one sec
<Spudguy> I have a red triangle with an exclamation point through it right now, it's telling me my update info is out of date, but "show updates" just tells me my software is up to date?
<bekks> Spudguy: run in a terminal: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Spudguy> ty
<quenode> jwash: what you fstab says ?
<onefox> hello is there a way i can log the raw output from /dev/usb/lp0 (a printer) to a file ? or redirect it to lpr -oraw ?
<ActionParsnip> Spudguy: did the command clear the error?
<Spudguy> Yup. Thank you. :)
<abaday> how to I save my aliases?
<lmat> abaday: Stick them in ~/.bashrc ?
<Spudguy> I'm a complete linux noob, but I'm stuck with it for 2 weeks. I think I'm going to learn a lot.
<lmat> onefox: What do you mean by "the output of"? That lp0 is a device file, right ?
<lmat> onefox: It has no output ?
<jwash> qenode: fstab is blank
<jwash> qenode: didn't get copiede
<jwash> should i use the fstab from my hd installation?
<onefox> lmat yes its a printer but its not working on this port have to use lpr to print the data
<lmat> onefox: check /var/log :)  and dmesg ?
<jwash> will that mess up my live cd?
<lmat> onefox: So you don't care about the logging, you just want it to work ?
<lmat> onefox: You're right, monitoring the logging is an excellent first step :)
<Spudguy> Another quick one, how do I save an SFTP folder to my explorer side-bar?
<Spudguy> Sorry if I have the wrong terminology, I'm a windows scrub
<lmat> onefox: I would check in /var/log/dmesg and the like.
<lmat> Spudguy: heh :) replace "explorer" with "unity" and you may be on the right track ^_^
<Spudguy> Oh wow
<Spudguy> Ctrl D. Sick.
<Spudguy> :D
<onefox> lmat yes i the first place,  the big picture problem is that i have software who can only give me serial and raw output but the usb driver don't except this ... i can't print link echo "test" > /dev/usb/lp0
<xdgfedrg> hi, please can anyone confirm, that this link works? http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent download does not start to me, so i need to confirm its a problem on my end of the line
<Spudguy> Yeah, just learned about Unity bookmarks. Now I just wish I was getting more than 160kbs on my transfers haha
<lmat> onefox: Do you have any way to print to the printer ? (lpr?)
<Spudguy> I think that's a server issue though, it's always slow in the US but great in the UK.
<lmat> onefox: Oh, I don't think you're supposed to be able to do that!
<lmat> onefox: You need to    lpr -P printername  (I don't know the format of printername, perhaps /dev/usb/lp0 would work ?)
<onefox> lmat i can print with lpr -p NAME FILE
<lmat> onefox: Oh. Sounds like you're set? ^_^
<snek> @xdgfedrg testing torrent now
<snek> @xdgfedrg works just fine, coming in right away at 7MB/s
<xdgfedrg> snek: thx
<lmat> onefox: If you really like '<' or '|', you could     lpr -P printername < file; or   cat file | lpr -P printername   :D
<onefox> lmat that worked but the software can only print to /dev/usb/lp0 or COM1 COM3 LPT1
<snek> if you have torrent troubles try enabling UPNP in your router and in your torrent client
<Spudguy> There's a little email icon in the top bar, clicking it just says "Avaliable" and shit like that, how can I either remove this or have it notify me of Gmail emails?
<lmat> onefox: OOOOHHH....
<onefox> lmat so i cant decide where the software stream goes but it has to go to lpr i think ...
<lmat> onefox: So, what if you put a symlink at /dev/usb/lp0 ? (don't try it yet!)
<lmat> onefox: Could you convince the software to go to /dev/usb/lp1 ? ^_^
<onefox> lmat my first try would it be to caputre the output from the software in a file and than print that file with lpr
<onefox> lmat sure
<lmat> onefox: I'm guessing the software expects a device file to be there. Even if you
<lmat> onefox: Yeah, that's probably the right way to go ^_^ Okay, back to where you started.
<lmat> onefox: So, you need to put a PDF printer at  /dev/usb/lp0
<onefox> lmat on dev usb lp0 is the real printer ^ i have /dev/usb where i can send the raw data from the software to
<lmat> onefox: So if we were to install a pdf printer to  /dev/usb/lp1, this would take care of you ?
<onefox> lmat dev/usb/lp1 is free i mean lp0 is the printer
<dgarstang> Is there a way I can get a subset of archive.ubuntu.com... just enough for debootstrap without downloading 10 billion gigs of stuff first?
<onefox> lmat i could try is there an easy way to do so ?
<onefox> lmat let me google ;)
<lmat> onefox: I'm looking, too ^_^
<onefox> lmat thanks
<lmat> onefox: Looks like a standard approach is to convert your file to PS then convert to PDF. But this isn't what you want.
<Ontological> Is there a channel I can join to help install Ubuntu on Macbook?
<lmat> onefox: hmm, not seeing anything particularly promising...
<onefox> lmat yes me too :/
<lmat> onefox: nature calls!
<n0x_42> I'm trying to set up acl on ubuntu. What exactly do I need to add to /etc/fstab?
<bekks> !acl | n0x_42
<bekks> hmm. No factoid.
<n0x_42> I mean, I was using the ubuntu guide but wasn't getting the right results
<bekks> n0x_42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<netameta__> how do i check which OS linux is installed on a machine i logged in through ssh anyone ?
<n0x_42> Right, when I remount I get an error saying line 10 in /tec/fstab is bad.
<Ontological> netameta__: uname -a
<Mic_King> hi
<bekks> n0x_42: Then show uss line 10.
<bekks> *us
<mao2> Is there a way for me to add a new disk to my system and for it to appear as logically part of the same partition?
<Ontological> netameta__: lsb_release -a
<owlbread> raid?
<bekks> mao2: No. You can use LVM.
<netameta__> Thanks ontological
<bekks> owlbread: Nope.
<netameta__> Both helped
<n0x_42> UUID=XXXX / ext4 defaults,acl errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Mic_King> i get a boot failure message on start up with the message insert system disk and press enter
<n0x_42> I added defualts,acl to the original file.
<mao2> bekks: does LVM work if one disk is already in use? It's a home media server, and I want to extend the space
<bekks> n0x_42: There is a , missing after acl
<bekks> mao2: LVM only works for that usecase if you are already using LVM.
<bekks> n0x_42: The guid told you to add "acl" to the options, not to add "defaults,acl " before errors=remount-ro
<Ontological> mao2: You need to de-activate LVM before adding a PV to it.
<mao2> bekks: I'm already using LVM for full disk encryption (per the install disk). I should be able to "extend" the LVM to the new disk?
<Ontological> mao2: Using the recovery boot option is handy for this, as it shouldn't mount your LVMs
<bekks> mao2: I never dealt with encrypted LVM, sorry.
<n0x_42> Ok, the example was throwing me off, thanks.
<Ontological> mao2: Yes, that's the point, but not necessarily while the LVM is live.  Have you seen system-config-lvm package?
<Ontological> mao2: But, might I recommend you have to LVM's?  One for your system and a separate one for data
<Ontological> That way, you can easily modify the media LVM by simply unmounting all of the volumes
<Ontological> you have two LVMs*
<Ontological> lvm_system w. lvm_system_crypt and lvm_media with lvm_media_crypt.  make sense, mao2 ?
<Ontological> mao2: I recommend the splitting of your LVMs.  It will allow you to use system-config-lvm, which will really make LVM easier for you.
<mao2> Ontological: So resizing the one LVM, and then putting the other half of this disk (with the data) on the new LVM?
<Ontological> If the remaining data is large enough to make it worthwhile, yes.  Otherwise, It'd probably best to keep that one drive entirely your system drive.  I say this because in the future, you can then remove the media lvm hdds with much ease, but you might not need that capability.
<Ontological> mao2: ^
<Ontological> So, 1TB system drive, 2TB media drive.  6mo from now, you purchase another 2TB drive and add it (very simply) to the media lvm mao2
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I elected to encrypt my home folder on a recent ubuntu install. I assume all sub-folders and files will be encrypted as well. Is this true?
<Ontological> But, mao2, you're more than welcome to do what you said, if that's what makes the most sense to you
<Ontological> gmachine_24: /home/USERNAME is encrypted recursively for the USERNAME, yes.
<mao2> Ontological: Hm, good point. So I should create a new LVM on the new PV, and then rsync over the data from LVM1 to LVM2
<Ontological> You can rsync or use dd (if you're brave and want to do it how people would probably recommend)
<Ontological> mao2: ^
<mustmodify> When I use ssh, sometimes server names are autocompleted. Sometimes they are not. Why?
<Voyage> is it possible to make my /home encrypted and other sudoers cant get into it. BUT the applications can (like apache and other s. e.g apache may want to look for web pages in my /home)
<Ontological> mustmodify: Because you have things in your ~/.ssh/config file
<mao2> Ontological: does dd work at the file level? I only want to move some of the LVM
<Ontological> dd would not allow you to copy files, only.  It would be used to copy an entire partition or entire drive onto another device
<tmmunq> Voyage: that user would always need to be logged in so the files are decrypted
<mao2> Ontological: ok, thanks
<mustmodify> Ontological: wc -l ~/.ssh/config wc: /home/jw/.ssh/config: No such file or directory
<Ontological> but you could then expand that partition on the new drive, mao2
<gmachine_24> Ontological: thanks........
<Ontological> mao2: If you're familiar with rsync, you'll be at less of a chance of losing your data if you just use rsync
<Ontological> mustmodify: Could it be ssh-agent, then?
<mao2> Ontological: just not sure the fastest way to move my media files onto the new drive. I want to leave the rest of the data on the system lvm
<Ontological> If the files are part of your root filesystem, then rsync is a good option once you've set the second lvm up
<Voyage> tmmunq,  if the user is logged in. how and why can apache see his files?
<l3dx> I just installed cinnamon following this guide, and as seen on the screenshots the mint-logo is used. anyone using cinnamon and/or knows how to get a moro ubuntu look? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-cinnamon-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander.html
<Voyage> tmmunq,  I mean, apache is a user like any other user in ubuntu. why it can get into some ones elses /home
<mustmodify> Ontological: How would I know?
<gmachine_24> mao2 I came in late here but I use rsync to back up files/folders that I add to frequently . . via a cron job; I've given up on clonezilla as I always have a difficult time figuring out which drive is the source and which is the target - unless I disconnect all the other drives and that's a real pain
<bekks> Voyage: Because the permissions on /home/USERNAME arent 0700.
<Ontological> l3dx: Iono why, but Linux Mint has a channel #Linuxmint-help and #cinnamon on irc.spotchat.org
<Ontological> mustmodify: I don't use ssh-agent and don't know if it's capable of doing what you're saying, but it's my best guess.
<netameta__> To make a backup of entier /var/www folder would it be better to tar or zip ?
<bekks> netameta__: Doesnt matter actually.
<mustmodify> Ontological: OK it's a lead, better than nothing. :)
<mustmodify> Thanks.
<netameta__> alrighty
<netameta__> Thanks bekks
<adamcunnington> How can I integrate terminal into my desktop so that I can interact with it straight off my home screen? I've seen others do it, is it easy?
<Voyage> bekks,  right. so any other user can see my  /home too. when I am logged in?
<bekks> Voyage: Yes. Thats the default setting.
<gmachine_24> adamcunnington, sorry to be dense, but what is it you want to do? add a terminal short-cut to your desktop?
<adamcunnington> gmachine_24: no, actually have terminal embedded in my desktop. Imagine logging in and being able to type straight away, with terminal output integrated into desktop background (if that makes sense)
<Voyage> bekks,  ok. I have amazon ec2. I can get in by a key that I got from the website. can I create another user that just can login by his password, rather than the key?
<bekks> Voyage: I dont know anything about EC2. If you have a full root account, you cant create a new user.
<gcbirzan> Can someone explain to me why linux-image* doesn't recommend or suggest, at the very least, linux-image-extra*?
<Voyage> bekks,  secondly, if the other user is a sudoer, and a dir in my /home is 0700 permissioned. can he , in any way, get into that dir?
<bekks> Voyage: Sure.
<Voyage> If you have a full root account, you _cant _create a new user. ?
<bekks> Voyage: sudo -i and having the root privileges, he can get anywhere.
<bekks> Voyage: If you have a full root acount, you can create a new user.
<netameta__> Whats wrong with zip -qr /var/smalldir ? am i missing something ?
<bekks> netameta__: You are missing the zip file name.
<gmachine_24> adamcunnington: perhaps this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<Voyage> bekks,  hm. so he cant get in the encrypted dir for sure. ok how can I encrypt a dir. rather my /home. so that it only decrypts for me when I am logged in?
<netameta__> Like : zip -qr /var/smalldir somefileName.zip ?
<Voyage> bekks,  is there a way/
<bekks> Voyage: If the encrypted user is logged in, he (the second user having sudo) can get into the first users data.
<Voyage> bekks,  ok. I understand that.
<bekks> Voyage: ecryptfs is what de/encrypts a /home when the user logs in.
<Voyage> bekks,  it can also do that to a normal dir?
<bekks> Voyage: ecryptfs doesnt make any sense without encryption.
<Voyage> bekks,  it can also do that to a normal dir? like /home/me/somedir/someotherdir
<bekks> Voyage: ecryptfs doesnt make any sense without encryption.
<Keanu73> errm
<Keanu73> how to reset my ubuntu password
<Voyage> bekks,  didnt got you?
<bekks> And manually, you can setup ecryptfs for any directory you want.
<bekks> (in your home).
<Voyage> oh ok
<Keanu73> ??
<Voyage> bekks,  I had experience with truecrypt. that decrypts the files on runtime.  but if ubuntu / ecryptfs decrypts ALL the files in /home on login. thats a bad idea. isnt it?
<Voyage> runtime == when they are accessed
<bekks> Voyage: I dont care about encryption, honestly.
<Keanu73> bekks: ahem
<Keanu73> be at attention please
 * Keanu73 sighs and thinks of how to reset his ubuntu password
 * Keanu73 doesn't know how to reset his ubuntu password
<surfergirl> I cannot ssh from newly built ubuntu and centos systems into a RHEL5 server though it works for existing systems, anyone know what needs to be done?  (I already confirmed there is nothing in hosts.allow nor hosts.deny on the server.  There is nothing in the firewall nor network ACLs blocking this either.)
<gcbirzan> What happens when you try
<bekks> surfergirl: Define "I cannot" please.
<Keanu73> excuse me, does anyone know how to reset my ubuntu password
<netameta__> when i type stat -filename, the size is in what measurment units ?
<gcbirzan> netameta__: Bytes?
<gcbirzan> Though, I assume you mean stat filename
<Voyage> bekks,  ok
<netameta__> so devid by 8 to get MBs yea ?
<surfergirl> Keanu73: did you try passwd?
<bekks> netameta__: No.
<Keanu73> huh
<gcbirzan> netameta__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metric_prefix
<bekks> netameta__: Divide by 1024*1024 to get MB.
<Keanu73> is passwd a utility?
<gcbirzan> No, divide by 1000*1000 to get MB.
<gcbirzan> Damn infidels
<Keanu73> I can't access utilities when I'm locked out of my ubuntu account
<netameta__> Thanks bekks and gcbrizan for the refference will read
<Keanu73> tell me the way of the boot thing
<Keanu73> I forgot it
<gcbirzan> I use init=/bin/bash
<Voyage> how to add user?  the better way I mean.  adduser or useradd
<gcbirzan> adduser
<dino82> They're the same
<Keanu73> gcbirzan: have a answer to my question?
<gcbirzan> Keanu73: I just did. You add init=/bin/bash to your kernel command line, and it should let you in
<Keanu73> erm
<bekks> gcbirzan: Damn infidel. Ubuntu isnt using the metric system, but it is using 1024 units. Check yourself with stat filename and bc.
<Keanu73> but what's the boot key to access the boot menu?
<Keanu73> and where is the kernel command line
<gcbirzan> bekks: stat is using bytes, so no idea what you're talking about. Also, MB is, by definition, 1000*1000 bytes, regardless of what Ubuntu might think.
<Gotolei> is there a reason certain processes refuse to be started as jobs?  gedit &  detaches from the terminal properly, but  mousepad &  doesn't
<Keanu73> gcbirzan: errm just tell me the proper way
<Gotolei> seems kinda random which ones do and don't behave
<Keanu73> with the boot menu
<gcbirzan> Gotolei: Try looking into nohup.
<dino82> Keanu this is a great question for google, will probably find everything you need on some superuser or stackoverflow post
<gcbirzan> Also, damnit, ifupdown is really retarded in ubuntu.
<Keanu73> ah I found the article I found before
<Keanu73> but how 2 boot into recovery mode
<Gotolei> hm, still not doing what i want it to do
<gcbirzan> How does one change the MTU with this? using mtu blah in the interface in /etc/network/interfaces seems not to work
<_root_> I need help on http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/117776/fvwm-howto-swallow
<Gotolei> i'm trying to find a command that runs in the background, so i can use it for kupfer
<Gotolei> so far synapse is the only one that actually runs commands without opening a terminal
<gcbirzan> oh, I get it.
<gcbirzan> static is bad, actually :P
<gcbirzan> Or, rather, manual...
<surfergirl> bekks:  when I try to ssh I get either 3 password prompts followed by "Connection closed by" on some systems or simply the latter on most systems.
<bekks> surfergirl: Then your server most likely do not support password based authentication.
<bekks> surfergirl: Instead, it uses keybased auth, most likely.
<cyford> is there a command to map ubuntu one drives  on a system without ubuntu one installed?
<surfergirl> bekks: The sshd_config file has PasswordAuthentication yes
<sjmikem> Why does my terminal not come to the foreground when I try to alt-tab to it?
<gcbirzan> If there's no password authentication, you don't get a password prompt
<surfergirl> bekks: In any event, I cannot change the ssh server settings, I have to modify the clients only
<gcbirzan> surfergirl: Check /var/log/auth on the server
<surfergirl> gcbirzan: no file /var/log/auth
<gcbirzan> surfergirl: Aha! It's /var/log/secure
<gcbirzan> Close enough :P
<surfergirl> Okay :)
<iburns> I have a foolish question. I'm installing digital signage that uses the latest version of Ubuntu. Because of the hardware I can't automatically detect the screen size, so it defaults to the wrong one.
<Gotolei> nvm, kupfer has an execute command option which i guess works
<Gotolei> idk why it's not default but eh
<iburns> I'm trying to fix this by running a script using xrandr in cron but nothing seems to be happening, even though the script works when I run the command by itself.
<netameta__> how can i list hidden files ? including .htaccess ..
<Gotolei> ctrl+h
<netameta__> though ssh
<dino82> netameta__  ls -la
<dino82> -a flag is 'all' files
<netameta__> Thanks dino
<gcbirzan> technically, it's -A
<et09> my x server is just displaying "X Org X server (v) // Release date ..."
<dino82> Yes, if you love the shift key, use -A
<et09> but the computer is still responsive through SSH
<et09> can i get it back up?
<gcbirzan> dino82: caps lock!
<dino82> Is CRUISE CONTROL for COOL
<iburns> Can anyone help me with a cron issue? I have a .sh script which is supposed to run on startup, but while it writes a log file nothing else happens. The command works when used outside of cron
<llutz> iburns: make sure you use full pathes in the script or adjust crons $PATH
<et09> iburns: permissions?  output redirection?
<iburns> The script is one line. It's supposed to change the screen resolution on startup, so I used xrandr --output VGA2 --mode 1024x768
<iburns> output is redirected to the log file
<gcbirzan> iburns: Try DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr blah
<jack> your favorite mp3 player?
<jack> irc client?
<genii> !polls | jack
<ubottu> jack: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<iburns> gcbirzan: didn't change anything
<16WAAZAXX>  Hello, I'm having a problem with my fingerprint-reader on Ubuntu 13.10. The device is a 138a:0005 using vfs301. Both fprint_demo and fingerprint-gui claims that this device is supported, but it appears that they only can read my fingerprint one time during the enroll process. It doesn't matter how many times I swipe my finger, I can't pass step 2. Someone please can point me out one direction or any tips?
<wafflejock> 16WAAZAXX: no idea but have you tried running the program from the terminal to see if it gives you any output
<16WAAZAXX> wafflejock: yes, no output
<wafflejock> iburns: it's a bit orthogonal to your current issue but if you haven't already I recommend checking out Screenly there's instructions to install on a minimal raspberry Pi wheezy image I'm sure it works elsewhere as well and has been pretty good about detecting screens for me
<wafflejock> iburns: http://www.screenlyapp.com/ose.html
<iburns> wafflejock: looks great, but can't. We've already paid to develop the signs in another system
<wafflejock> iburns: understandable just figured I'd throw it out there since I've had some moderate success playing with it and am planning to pitch it for some displays
<sudormrf> does anyone have any recommendations for an IPS package?
<adamcunnington> how do i cd to a device directory?
<iburns> I'm having some problems with Cron. I have a script which runs by itself, but doesn't when run from cron
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, depends where the device is mounted, networkshare under /mnt/  and other devices usually under /media/, so cd /media & ls
<wafflejock> iburns: does it use sudo?
<iburns> no
<iburns> wafflejock: no, it's just one line using xrandr
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, good start to use terminal > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iburns> cron is running the script since the output is redirected to a logfile and I'm seeing the echo I put in
<iburns> * * * * path/to/script > path/to/log
<superkuh> Hi. Does anyone know of a guide to compiling the X stack (xorg-server most specifically) on Ubuntu and installing it?
<wafflejock> iburns: http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/23.html
<wafflejock> iburns: I'm not familiar with this issue but that looks like it might be the issue
<adamcunnington> oh god, i've just done a terrible thing
<adamcunnington> i just ran chmod -R u+rwX,go+rX,go-w /
<wafflejock> oh no
<adamcunnington> changed permissions of half of my system
<adamcunnington> was thinking / would be my current directory
<adamcunnington> what do?
<rww> reinstall
<adamcunnington> whiskey?
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> whiskey
<wafflejock> haha sorry
<adamcunnington> FUCK
<OerHeks> without sudo?
<adamcunnington> without sudo
<adamcunnington> looked like it mostly was doing stuff so sys/ before i stopped it
<hank6262> hello is there a way to choose extra programs to install at time of ubuntu install beynd whats included on the install media?
<Caelum> my touchpad and keyboard keep freezing up and not responding
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: yeah you're probably gonna need to backup and reinstall though, would start backing things up ASAP if necessary
<adamcunnington> wafflejock: oh goodness, i got lucky
<Caelum> like almost every second
<OerHeks> hank6262, besides updates and some mediacodecs, no
<adamcunnington> wafflejock: "Operation denied on everything"
<Pici> adamcunnington: without sudo it shouldn't have done anything.
<wafflejock> oh well that's good
<adamcunnington> yea, i got lucky, thank goodness
<OerHeks> hank6262, not without a preseeding file
<wafflejock> Caelum: USB or built in?
<hank6262> ok cool because im gonna install ubuntu from an usb hd to a couple computers and wanted it to install some software at that time without having to go to the app store and find the program
<adamcunnington> Nevertheless, my chmod command isn't working
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: you must own the files to chmod or have to use sudo, and if you do be very careful :)
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040481/ can anyone take a look? i want to 755 dirs and 644 files recursively
<Caelum> wafflejock: builtin
<sudormrf> does anyone have any recommendations for an IPS package?
<sudormrf> I was thinking of using Snort, but if anyone else has any better recommendations, please let me know!
<Caelum> wafflejock: like one second it responds and the next it doesn't
<Pici> adamcunnington: this is an NTFS mounted partition?
<hank6262> also does anyone know if the new jersey casios with the geo locator plguins work with firefox or chrome in ubuntu linux to play the games?
<adamcunnington> Pici: yea
<adamcunnington> Pici: does that change things?
<Pici> adamcunnington: you should specify different options in either fstab or using a different mount command if this is temporary.
<adamcunnington> Pici: it's permenant
<adamcunnington> Pici: it's currently acting as my media server until i get monies together!"
<adamcunnington> Pici: need my media server software to be able to detect the folders which it currently can't
<wafflejock> Caelum: not sure you can usually lspci to see the specific built-in hardware and then probe more on the particular parts and the issue you're encountering
<wafflejock> Caelum: if it's both the keyboard and mouse though I kinda wonder if it's really X or something else locking up
<Pici> adamcunnington: you'll want to append the dir_mode=0755,file_mode=0644 options onto that device's option line in /etc/fstab
<superkuh> Hi. Does anyone know of a guide to configuration of and compilation of the X stack (xorg-server most specifically) on Ubuntu?
<adamcunnington> Pici: sorry, can you explain, i don't know what that means
<wafflejock> Caelum: you can use a terminal Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see that keyboard continues to respond consistently to narrow it down some
<wafflejock> Caelum: Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to X
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: Pici :: "/media/Seagate Expansion Drive" -> escape the spaces in the name ???
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: how?
<adamcunnington> Pici: this command; [Device] [Mount Point] [File System Type] [Options]?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: Best practice is not to use spaces to start with, else /040 (??) to deal with the space. In linux a space is a delimeter.
<Pici> adamcunnington: This is a sample fstab line from a samba/cifs share  I have mounted on a server here: https://gist.github.com/bnrubin/10cb82d6954e1e3355c7
<adamcunnington> Bashing-om: so i'm to type /040 every time there should be a space?
<wafflejock> superkuh: you might be better off trying one of the devel channels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<adamcunnington> Pici: forgive me, is this a terminal command, or a line that goes in a file that is saved in etc/fstab.d/?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: yeah - to best I recall, there are other menas to deal with the spaces, however.
<Pici> adamcunnington: it is a modification you would need to make to /etc/fstab on the line for your device that is likely already there.
<Pici> personally I prefer creating mount points without any spaces
<superkuh> wafflejock, thanks.
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: nenas.means
<wafflejock> superkuh: yup good luck I'm sure that'll be an adventure
<superkuh> Yeah. I know.
<reaga> im trying to copy a large file from my flash drive and paste onto my main drive , but the paste option is greyed out. why?
<reaga> i dont understand why its greyed out
<llutz> Bashing-om: adamcunnington only in /etc/fstab you need to replace spaces with \040, on cli you use "\ "  or "path with spaces"
<reaga> im new to ubuntu
<wafflejock> reaga: you probably don' t have write permission to the folder
<reaga> i see...
<adamcunnington> llutz: ok thanks
<adamcunnington> Pici: this looks comlex, don't understand the syntax and/or parameters
<wafflejock> reaga: you can use Ctrl+L to change location in most of the GUI file explorers then navigate to ~
<usr13_> adamcunnington: I use dashes instead of spaces in file names and directories, makes things easier in the long run. Like: Seagate-Expansion-Drive
<wafflejock> reaga: ~ is a shortcut to your home folder for me /home/shaun/ you'll have write permissions there
<sudormrf> so it looks like snort is being billed as an IPS and an IDS.  is this the recommended software package?
<adamcunnington> usr13_: i should probably just rename it to something decent anyway
<Pici> adamcunnington: Can you pastebin the contents of your fstab? I can take a look and modify it so that it will do what you want.
<Bashing-om>  llutz Thanks for that - I avoid "spaces" personally, and have limited experience with "escaping" them .
<wafflejock> reaga: if you want to know more about permissions check out, chmod, chown, and ls -al commands which let you modify permissions, change owner ship, and list folders/files with permission info
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Yea, just rename it.  And I usually put my mount points in the /home/dir (just a little easier and /or more orderly to me)
<usr13_> adamcunnington: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send us the URL
<adamcunnington> usr13_: can i just rename with mv?
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Yes
<adamcunnington> usr13_: i haven't built /etc/fstab yet, i don't understand it
<usr13_> adamcunnington: It has already ben built for you.  YOu only need to edit it and make any additions you want.
<llutz> sudormrf: snort is GPL and in the repos, where did you see something about billing?
<genii> The only usually confusing thing about fstab is the two numbers at the end
<usr13_> adamcunnington: So show us what you have so far,  pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send us the URL that gets gernerated.
<sudormrf> llutz: not billed as in cost, billed as in advertised as.
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <-bodhi.zazen-Understanding fstab .
<adamcunnington> usr13_: can't move, permission denied
<adamcunnington> mv /media/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive /media/ADAM-Media
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: yeah since it's mounted without giving others permission you'd need to sudo it I believe
<usr13_> adamcunnington: (That is one reason why I make my mount points in /home/dir)
<Pici> not while mounted.
<adamcunnington> how do i unmount it?
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: umount
<adamcunnington> need sudo?
<usr13_> adamcunnington: And, if it is mounted now, not a good idea to mv it.
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: maybe.
<adamcunnington> eugh command unmount not found
<wafflejock> umount
<wafflejock> no n
<sudormrf> exactly
<wafflejock> it's goofy
<Pici> adamcunnington: its umount, not unmount
<adamcunnington> oh, weird
<adamcunnington> that's stupid
<usr13_> adamcunnington: umount /media/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive
<sudormrf> not stupid.
<adamcunnington> unmount is a word, umount isn't!
<wafflejock> gotta keep you on your toes I guess... dunno perhaps there's a good reason
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Well, you can change it if you want, we will leave it as it is.
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: that is true, but there are reasons that these things were done.
<adamcunnington> but once it's unmounted, i can no longer change name because it doesn't exist?!
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: you can change the mount point.
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: yeah you just want to unmount it then make a new folder to mount it
<wafflejock> with no spaces in it
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Correct, (another reason to do mount points in /home/dir)
<adamcunnington> i come from windows so this idea of choosing where to mount something is totally new
<wafflejock> that'll make your life easier we thinks
<adamcunnington> so is it normal in linux to mount an external device within home/ ?
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Any where you want, (it is up to you).
<wafflejock> eh it depends on your use case, for what you're doing it makes sense
<wafflejock> most of the time I'm not dealing with mounting and unmounting things
<wafflejock> but occasionally it's helpful to setup a few things manually like mapping network drives
<adamcunnington> is it ok to be just inside /home/ or should it be deeper?
<usr13_> adamcunnington: I just gave you a suggestion, (it is *my* preference).
<usr13_> adamcunnington: /home/user-name-here
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: whatever works for you.  you can literally mount it wherever you want to.
<adamcunnington> usr13_: oh by dir, you meant the name of it?
<Pici> adamcunnington: it is normal to put it into /media/ usr13_ has his own preferences.
<sudormrf> what Pici said
<usr13_> /home/adamcunnington  (where adamcunnington is really your user name and the name of your directory in /home/
<OerHeks> avoid mounting in /dev/urandom/
<adamcunnington> Pici: ok i'll leave it in media
<adamcunnington> so to mount it, the first argument to the command is the filesystem, how do i know what that is?
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: fstab is just a file that just helps to "automate" the process of doing the mount too just FYI so it's helpful if you want the config to stick
<adamcunnington> wafflejock: well i think that is my end goal, so can i just add a line to that?
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: fdisk -l I believe
<usr13_> Pici: I shouldn't have said anything.  I'm sorry.  I guess I complicated the heck out of things.  But in the long run, he may learn a bit more from it.
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: let me provide you with a link
<adamcunnington> wafflejock: do i create my own file in etc/fstab.d/ if so what do i name it?
<Bashing-om> adamcunnington: To confuse the mount issue more: https://help.ubuntu.comunity/Mount/ ...
<usr13_> adamcunnington: just edit the oritinal one.
<usr13_> *original*
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: sorry not too familiar with the details there, I think it used to just be one file, I haven't seen the folder version
<adamcunnington> hmm, didn't see a file in there, let me check again
<wafflejock> seems in newer Ubuntu things are being split up more and more into folders though so that might be true
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: http://kwilson.me.uk/blog/force-your-raspberry-pi-to-mount-an-external-usb-drive-every-time-it-starts-up/
<adamcunnington> yea, no files in there
<wafflejock> like X is split up a lot more now too I believe, and Apache config files are the same
<sudormrf> that is for debian, but in this case it will work for you
<sudormrf> you will need to know the file system your drive is formatted in
<adamcunnington> oh fstab file
<Pici> adamcunnington: like I said earlier, you should already have an entry for this in /etc/fstab
<adamcunnington> i was looking at fstab.d
<wafflejock> ah k so still have the fstab file... yeah not familiar with fstab.d
<adamcunnington> probably this one mv /media/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive /media/ADAM-Media
<adamcunnington> woops
<adamcunnington> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8
<Pici> no, that looks like a floppy drive to me.
<usr13_> adamcunnington: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send us the URL
<wafflejock> yeah floppy drive
<wafflejock> if you do a sudo fdisk -l you'll see all the disks available
<adamcunnington> surely it would say /media/Seagate Expansion Drive though?
<xubuntu959> hi so i was installing fglrx for my drivers, i have amd radeon x1200 which is not supported by linux, and after installing fglrx i reeboted system and i got black screen and just nothing happens. what should i do?
<adamcunnington> /dev/sda2          501758  1953523711   976510977    5  Extended
<adamcunnington> will paste
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: not necessarily.
<sudormrf> yes, please do
<usr13_> !paste | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040606/
<usr13_> !pastebinit | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: also do this pastebinit df
<adamcunnington> ah, i will install pastebinit
<wafflejock> adamcunnington: well there is a bit of complication in the fstab files too now, you can either specify with a device name like /dev/sda2 or you can specify with a UUID or block id, which you can get like blkid /dev/sda2
<wafflejock> everything above is good though
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: you shouldn't need to install it
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: if you don't have a floppy drive you can comment out that line.
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: says i need to
<c_smith> adamcunnington, /dev/seagate wouldn't actually appear in UNIX and UNIX-like systems, they're all names like /dev/sdxZ or /dev/sr0, /dev/cd0 /dev/loop0, etc
<adamcunnington> this is complex! will get my head around it soon hopefully
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: which version of ubuntu is this?
<adamcunnington> 12.04
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: this is how we learn
<sudormrf> don't get discouraged
<adamcunnington> ok so just to recap my understanding, etc/fstab contains information about where stuff mounts, this is auto #-populated whenever you connect a new periphery / boot thing?
<sudormrf> AFAIK pastebinit should be included in 12.04, but if it isn't just install it
<c_smith> adamcunnington, the device names starts making more sense the more you work with them. :)
<wafflejock> yeah mounting is a bit confusing on first go
<adamcunnington> will my seagate expansion drive definitely be in that file, in which case i can just modify it or will i need to add it?
<sudormrf> also, take a look at that link I provided, that should help you.
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: helped a bit - trouble is when you're new, the docs are detailed but not aimed at people who are knew, they presuppose understanding
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: unless you added the seagate drive to the fstab yourself it won't show up in there.
<c_smith> adamcunnington, it'll be in a special device file that you need to mount.
<adamcunnington> at least a certain level which i'm on the borderline of so i mostly find these docs unhelpful at this stage but i know with time, it'll come
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: ok so do i need to find out exactly what it is called first?
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: type df in a terminal window
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040623/
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: or sudo fdisk -l
<adamcunnington> sudo fdisk -l was far too verbose, df seems nice ;)
<usr13_> adamcunnington: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #and send URL
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l.  it doesn't look like your drive is connected right now, but just to be sure.
<adamcunnington> i don't think df listed it
<adamcunnington> df only lists mounted stuff perhaps?
<wafflejock> yup
<wafflejock> disk usage
<wafflejock> only shows stuff mounted I believe
<sudormrf> wafflejock: forgot he unmounted :O
<adamcunnington> what pastebinit command?
<wafflejock> the man command is your friend here too :) I couldn't remember what df was for the life of me
<adamcunnington> just pastebinit on it's own? will that output whole terminal? i shall clear first
<adamcunnington> oh yea, keep forgetting about man
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #and send URL
<adamcunnington> taking ages
<sudormrf> that's fine
<adamcunnington> wait, important that |pastebinit at end?
<sudormrf> yes
<sudormrf> very
<sudormrf> lol
<adamcunnington> i just entered pastebinit after as separate line
<adamcunnington> was probably waiting for input :P
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Open a terminal, type:   "sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit"  (without quotes), hit Enter.  Send resulting URL (to us).
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Ctrl-C
<adamcunnington> i got 2 errors by the way; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040623/
<adamcunnington> ignore that url
<adamcunnington> Disk /dev/mapper/ADAM--PC--vg-root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<adamcunnington> usr13_: yea i know ctrl c, one of the fisrt i learnt!
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040636/ is output of disk
<bekks> adamcunnington: Because that is a logical volume, not a disk.
<adamcunnington> is that error about not containing a valid partition table because it is a LVM
<adamcunnington> oh
<adamcunnington> yes!
<bekks> adamcunnington: Pastebin sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit as requested.
<adamcunnington> holy hec, i guessed df right and now this!
<adamcunnington> bekks: above
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040636/
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: how large is this seagate drive?
<sudormrf> 2tb?
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: yea
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: it's not listed there?
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: it is currently mounted to /dev/sdf
<adamcunnington> oh yes it is; sdf1
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: you mean set to mount there? it's not mounted right now
<usr13_> sudormrf: That's not a mount point, it's a device name.
<bekks> It isnt mounted to /dev/sdf, it is /dev/sdf - according to the other paste, it isnt mounted at all.
<adamcunnington> let me have a go at this fstab line...
<sudormrf> usr13_: err...yeah
<sudormrf> haha
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: wait
<usr13_> adamcunnington: Your external drive is 2TB?
<adamcunnington> is the number after not significant??
<adamcunnington> usr13_: yea
<adamcunnington> because it says /dev/sdfa1
<adamcunnington> sdf1*
<usr13_> /dev/sdf1  Yes
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: the number indicates a partition number.
<usr13_> adamcunnington: So you should mount it again and run blkid
<adamcunnington> usr13_: what does that do? why can't i just set the mount point?
<usr13_> (I think it has to be mounted, wait, maybe not)
<sudormrf> may need sudo for blkid
<bekks> You dont need to mount it for running sudo blkid
<usr13_> adamcunnington: blkid  | pastebinit
<bekks> blkid needs sudo.
<sudormrf> yep
<adamcunnington> what does it do?
<sudormrf> usr13_: sudo blkid
<usr13_> adamcunnington: sudo blkid  | pastebinit
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: it lists UUIDs and device names
<adamcunnington> ah cool
<sudormrf> and file system types and what not
<adamcunnington> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040675/
<sudormrf> don't just do this stuff because we ask you.  examine the output as well.  it can only help you to learn :)
<adamcunnington> ah that output is useful
<sudormrf> ok so the goal here is to mount this on the computer automatically?
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: mount point as media/ADAM-PC
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: the actual end goal is about chmod 755 and 644 files
<adamcunnington> so..
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: so have you already created the folder /media/ADAM-PC ?
<OerHeks> chmod 755 and 644 files on a NTFS partition?
<sudormrf> OerHeks: one thing at a time. lel.
<bekks> OerHeks: NTFS does not understand linux permissions.
<usr13_> adamcunnington: See my PM
<Pici> sudormrf: I previously suggested to use the file_mode and dir_mode options in the fstab file.
<sudormrf> Pici: yep
<Pici> okay :)
<OerHeks> bakks i know, but does adamcunnington know?
<adamcunnington> usr13_: thanks
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: first, do this "mkdir /media/ADAM-PC" without quotes from a command line.
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: no, do i need to create it? will do that now
<adamcunnington> done
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: after you have done that.  from a command line type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: this will bring up a notepad with the fstab loaded
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: at the bottom of this list type /dev/sdf1  /media/ADAM-PC  ntfs-3g  defaults 0 0
<sudormrf> guys correct me if that is wrong
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: save and exit the text editor.
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: then from a command line type "sudo mount -a" without the quotes and let us know if you see any errors
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: thanks but aren't I using the UUID instead of dev/sdf1 or does it not matter?
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: also how does NTFS-3g differ from NTFS?
<mk2mark> Hi guys
<mk2mark> I'm trying to turn off frequency scaling on ubuntu
<bekks> adamcunnington: ntfs-3g is a userland application that enables read/write access onto a NTFS filesystem.
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: you can if you want.  in the case of USB devices I am not sure if it is any better than using /dev/sdf1.  It wouldn't hurt though.  if you want to use the UUID instead, replace /dev/sdf1 with UUID= and the UUID of your device.
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: ok thanks, will leave as /dev/sdf1 more readable
<adamcunnington> bekks: is it better to be explicit with filesystem than just use auto? i would be devestated if anything happened to the contents of this external hdd
<bekks> adamcunnington: You have been clearly advised on what to do, dont you? :)
<adamcunnington> bekks: yea i was just wondering if it's better to be explicit with filesystem or not
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: use ntfs-3g as advised.
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: ok
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: being explicit is never bad.
<sudormrf> well...not never.  but nearly never
<adamcunnington> ntfs-3g not ntfs right?
<sudormrf> correct
<adamcunnington> ok thanks
<Guest95978> hello
<adamcunnington> ah so the device label still appears in devices list but can access files from media/ADAM-PC, that expected?
<adamcunnington> no errors though, thanks very much!
<DhammaMan> hi
<sudormrf> yep, expected
<adamcunnington> awesome thanks so much guys, solved my problem and learnt loads
<adamcunnington> thanks
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: /dev/sdf is the name of the device.  you are just telling the OS where you want to find that device by pointing it to /media/ADAM-PC
<sudormrf> we are glad we could help out adam.
<DhammaMan> Anybody notice the "capta" question on the Software Solution Center
<DhammaMan> Is impossible to discern?
<Pici> DhammaMan: can you rephrase that question?
<DhammaMan> right
<DhammaMan> lol
<DhammaMan> sry
<DhammaMan> I tried to rate software on the Software Center
<DhammaMan> Need to be a member
<DhammaMan> fine but
<DhammaMan> When I tried to register, ...
<bekks> !enter | DhammaMan
<ubottu> DhammaMan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DhammaMan> Meow?
<Pici> DhammaMan: you should be able to press the refresh button, it looks like two arrows circling each other on the CAPTCHA test to get a new image.
<DhammaMan> NM
<DhammaMan> I know. Tried 7 times.
<DhammaMan> Just cant make out the grainy blures
<DhammaMan> sp*
<Pici> DhammaMan: theres an audio version if you prefer
<sudormrf> so can anyone recommend a good IPS package?  I was looking at Snort.  it looks like snort is being advertised as an IDS/IPS.  Not sure which of the features it is more heavy on.
<DhammaMan> Guess I am not human.
<DhammaMan> YAY
<DhammaMan> No audio option was available.
<DhammaMan> sudomrf; sniffit
<sudormrf> DhammaMan: checning :D
<sudormrf> er...also checking
<DhammaMan> lolol
<houkouonchi-work> is there anyway to mirror the ubuntu keyserver?
<reaga> i want to delete some files in my usr/bin directory, but the delet option isnt there
<reaga> how do i delete stuff in ther
<sudormrf> DhammaMan: sniffit looks kind of like wireshark
<sudormrf> reaga: you need to be careful.
<sudormrf> reaga: why not use something like apt-get remove? or are these files you placed there?
<reaga> i just selected the files pressed delete nothing happens
<reaga> i right click to select delte but its not there
<sudormrf> reaga because you need to be a super user to do that
<sudormrf> you can do it from the CLI
<reaga> :/
<sudormrf> reaga: first off, why are you trying to delete items from that folder and what exactly are you trying to delete?
<earthian> Hello, I am having an error when starting slapd (Open LDAP daemon v2.4.31): "ldif_read_file: Permission denied for "/etc/ldap/slapd.d/cn=config.ldif". The owner of that file is openldap and permission is 664 but still permission denied. Also I copied the entire config and database from a working server (v2.4.23). Any ideas what could be wrong there with the permissions?
<sudormrf> it seems like you aren't too sure about what you are doing and if you go deleting things at random you can break things.
<bekks> sudormrf: Beware of being called names when not sharing his opinion - just happened to me in #vbox ;)
<sudormrf> bekks: haha ok :D
<unicornjedi> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.10. My computer does not wake up properly from suspend. When I wake up the computer all I get is a black screen. The monitors do detect a video input though.
<DanaM> Hello, I am having a weird issue with DNS resolution. I am able to ping google.com from the command line but when going to google.com on firefox it tells me it cannot find the page
<DanaM> I have verified the resolv.conf file and it has both google public dns servers
<DanaM> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<unicornjedi> DanaM, please join ##networking
<tmmunq> firefox isnt getting proxied is it?
<Jordan_U> DanaM: Does "wget google.com" work?
<DanaM> no, i even installed chrome
<DanaM> wget worked
<tmmunq> addons?
<DanaM> downloaded index.html
<DanaM> none
<tmmunq> extensions, whatever
<basketball> how do i sync the caps lock light on laptop and external keyboard
<tmmunq> strange
<DanaM> very strange
<DanaM> and its pissing me off
<Jordan_U> DanaM: OK, you might want to clean that up then (rm index.html). Please post a screenshot of a browser trying to access google.com and failing.
<Jordan_U> chiluk: With just "multiboot /boot/memtest86+_multiboot.bin", not "multiboot /boot/memtest86+_multiboot.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8" ?
<DanaM> That's not gonna help very much, all it says is that it can't find the server at www.google.com
<chiluk> Jordan_U, I see you are switching channels on me... and yes the multiboot memtest86+_multiboot.bin    seems to be broken
<DanaM> when i navigate to the IP address of google it resolves without issue
<ldcicconi> my volume toggle has disappeared, and my volume/music buttons on my keyboard have stopped working. I am on 13.10. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<adamcunnington> exit
<chiluk> as is the serial memtest currently
<ldcicconi> Is there possibly a way to reset all audio stuff?
<Jordan_U> chiluk: Sorry, I actually just accidentily posted an old message :)
<chiluk> Jordan_U, back to #grub?
<Jordan_U> chiluk: Sure, though I don't have any more suggestions for you in #grub at the moment.
<chiluk> hah no worries.
<roasted_> hello friends
<roasted_> Question - I'm running clusterssh, which opens an ssh terminal window to any number of systems I command. Right now I have 37 terminals open. Is there a way to make all currently open applications/windows auto resize themselves EQUALLY to fit the screen?
<Jordan_U> JoeSomebody: It's hard for me to understand what you want from the way you phrased your question. Is this correct? : You have a URL in a cell in LibreOffice and you want to be able to be able to open that URL in a browser, without needed to manually copy and paste the URL into the browser?
<tiblock> Hi. I want to edit /etc/fstab to auto-mount partition on boot, i need "UUID", how i can list UUIDs for partitions?
<Jordan_U> tiblock: sudo blkid
<tiblock> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> tiblock: You're welcome.
<basketball> how do i sync the caps lock light on laptop and external keyboard
<DomeMaster> hi
<DomeMaster> I just installed quake 3 arena
<DomeMaster> it works great
<DomeMaster> but I want to change the config file
<DomeMaster> but I have no idea where its installed
<DomeMaster> where a games normally installed on ubuntu?
<daftykins> open a terminal, "sudo updatedb" then "locate <config file>" i think it was called q3config.cfg but that's a guess
<xenolyse> Wherever you place it. Youd conf should be in your home directory
<xenolyse> ~/.q3a/
<DomeMaster> ahh let me see thanks
<unicornjedi> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.10. My computer does not wake up properly from suspend. When I wake up the computer all I get is a black screen. The monitors do detect a video input though.
<OerHeks> DomeMaster, look in ~/.q3a/   (hidden)
<DomeMaster> yeah you were right dude
<DomeMaster> thanks
<DomeMaster> thanks OerHeks and xenolyse
<xenolyse> DomeMaster: np
<OerHeks> have fun
<DomeMaster> I will :)
<unicornjedi> DomeMaster, :D
<Guest75104> Im a bit fat
<DomeMaster> right I'm off
<Guest75104> wrong chan sorry
<DomeMaster> sorry for being so selfish/greedy I'm not sure of the word
<DomeMaster> all I can say is I hope some karma comes back to you guys
<mljsimone> I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS. It comes with a old version of boost
<unicornjedi> so can anyone read me?
<mljsimone> What is the best way to install boost 1.55?
<mljsimone> unicornjedi: I can.
<unicornjedi> mljsimone, ground control to major tom
<basketball> when i press caps lock on my laptop how do i get the caps light lock to show up on usb keybopard and vice versa
<unicornjedi> basketball, sorry I dont know
<NEone> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I have seen my latest PHP is 5.3.10. Why does it not update to 5.4 or 5.5?
<adamcunnington> can anyone help with virtualbox? the channel is fairly dead. I can't figure out how to get shared folders working and i'm not convinced it's installed properly on my guest even though i've done that twice; http://imgur.com/Bwqah5I
<adac> My new samsung printer has been detected via network. I added the printer but when I want to print then at the first momennt it seems that the printer has been contacted, but nothing is printed out. How can I debug this?
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: What OS is on the host, and what OS is in the guest?
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: NAT? Bridged? Host only? is the VM on the same machine as the host?
<tgm4883> NEone, the version of PHP in 12.04 is 5.3. That means you will get fixes for it (which I'm assuming is stuff inside 5.3.x). You won't see a minor version upgrade until the next ubuntu release. IIRC, This is because minor versions of PHP have a tendency to have incompatibilities with stuff written against other versions
<tdannecy> adac: Are you able to send a test print?
<NEone> tgm4883: Can - and should I - upgrade php manually?
<tgm4883> NEone, why would you want to do that?
<adac> tdannecy, nope. it says "job submitted as job id 120" and the printer seems to get a signal, but nothing gets printed out actually. I can also see no jobs on the printer queue
<NEone> I use that Ubuntu as a webserver and the developer is using a IDE and a framework which is optimized for code in php 5.4
<Bashing-om> NEone: I am not on 12.04 ATT, so can not confirm the version. Generally versions are frozen within a relesse to preserve stability. One Might upgrade an app through a PPA - for an experienced user as might cause breakage of your system.
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: ubuntu 12.04 host, win7 guest
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: not sure what the first 3 questions mean but yes the vm is on the same machine
<tgm4883> NEone, personally, if it works on 5.3 then I would leave the OS at that.
<tdannecy> adac: Pull up http://localhost:631/ in your browser and try to config the printer from there. Also, printers are notorious for being difficult. I'd suggest restarting that printer a few times for good luck.
<ldcicconi> printers are the worst things in existence
<adac> tdannecy, thanks mate. I will try out your suggestions
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, are you using virtualbox from the ubuntu repos or from the oracle/virtualbox repos?
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: ubuntu
<adamcunnington> i don't even know where to get access to the shared folders in windows7 (guest) - should it just be in my documents?
<adamcunnington> the docs are terrible!
<NEone> Okay, will try if it works on php5.3 and otherwise will upgrade the Ubuntu version first:/ ...Thanks for your help, guys.
<adamcunnington> brb
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, it should be in "My Computer"
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: ok, i don't think it's there
<tgm4883> IIRC, it shows up as a drive letter. I don't use virtualbox anymore so I can't test it
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: virtualbox additions is showing as a dvd in my computer - the icon is in the system tray though so it's installed
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: on that note, can i stop that dvd appearing now that it's installed in the host
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, yes, just disconnect the drive from the VM
<tgm4883> err, disconnect the ISO I mean
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: how do i do that?
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: and then after, i guess i need to manually map the link, do you know how i do that?
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: if you left it NATted then they are technically on different networks
<sudormrf> and you likely won't be able to access the files
<adamcunnington> sudormrf: i don't know if i've done that, how do i check
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, Devices > CD/DVD Devices > Remove disk from virtual drive
<sudormrf> adamcunnington: that is the default behavior, so if you don't know, that is what it is doing.
<tgm4883> sudormrf, god I'd hope virtualbox is smarter than that for shared folders
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, do you know where the virtualmachine settings are?
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: yea
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: thanks i've disconnected the drive, how can i sort out my shared folder issue now
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, go into the settings, I need you to check two things
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: ok
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, yes, that is what we are checking
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, first, under "Network", what does it say next to "Attached to:"
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: NAT
<adamcunnington> do i want internal network or host only adapter?
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, ok, at least for a test, can you change that to "Bridged Adapter"
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, second, can you post a screenshot of "Shared Folders"
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: yea will do now
<stunts513> anyone else notice libguestfs-tools not working on 13.10 or is it just me?
<sudormrf> tgm4883: I am not sure if it is TBH.  I haven't really used it for this kind of stuff. haha.
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: http://imgur.com/GySBAa0
<mark4> seems debian distributions do not ship with PAX patched kernels. does ubuntu?
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, ok, that part looks good, were you able to switch the network to "Bridged Adapter"?
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: yea i see it now, it's under network
<adamcunnington> the shared folder that is
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, awesome
<adamcunnington> thanks very much
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: cheers man!
<tgm4883> sudormrf, well I guess that settles it, VirtualBox isn't that smart
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, yw
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: is bridged network the right / fastest one then?
<jiomi> hello everyone, which tool is the best/most reliable to delete metadata from photos before uploading?
<adamcunnington> no way of me taking advantage of the fact that it's on the same machine so avoiding an internet network altogether
<mark4> guess nobody here understands the question.. or doesnt know the answer ?
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, "bridged adapter" basically makes it look like another machine on your network. eg. it will get it's IP address from your router/dhcp server
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, it doesn't look like it if you want to use the shared folders feature
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: ok - tbh i didn't chec under networks when it was connected via NAT before, shouldi revert and test it?
<tgm4883> mark4, whats a pax patched kernel?  /me goes to google
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: also, i don't appear to be able to write to it in the guest, only read
<tgm4883> adamcunnington, it's worth a show
<tgm4883> shot*
<mark4> its a security feature
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: ignore that
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: just was taking a while to appear
<tgm4883> mark4, is it short for something?
<adamcunnington> tgm4883: nat works too, thanks
<tgm4883> mark4, this is the best I can do  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<mark4> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PaX
<jiomi> hello everyone, which tool is the best/most reliable to delete metadata from photos before uploading?
<mark4> PaX is a patch for the Linux kernel that implements least privilege protections for memory pages.
<sudormrf> tgm4883: heh.
<mark4> so: debian ignores the FHS and does not support PAX security features... /facepalm
<mark4> guess my projects are going to have a "does not support debian based distributions" clause
<mark4> because im not fixing other peoples breakages in my code
<mark4> ty
<tdannecy> !best | jiomi
<ubottu> jiomi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<jiomi> tdannecy, no poll is intended here. it was just a matter of saying. my preference is just reliability.
<jiomi> I mentioned that I wanted to upload, and I dont want the accompanying metadata to be uploaded with the picture.
<jiomi> that's my purpose.
<sjmikem> Why does alt-tab sometimes not switch applications like it's supposed to?
<sjmikem> e.g. sometimes I alt-tab to terminal but terminal doesn't come to foreground
<unicornjedi> jiomi, you could use gimp and edit the metadata there
<tdannecy> jiomi: If you want to remove metadata from files, you should use a command line application called "exiftool". You can install it by running "sudo apt-get install libimage-exiftool-perl"
<jiomi> tdannecy, I found a tool named exiv2
<tdannecy> jiomi: Then, you can use exiftool by navigating to the directory and running "exiftool -all= *.jpg"
<adac> tdannecy, http://imgur.com/mFi47U1 but nothing is printed.
<aMoniker> Is there a way to force mv to overwrite a directory instead of copying contents into it?
<aMoniker> i.e. mv dir1 dir2 - I want dir1 to replace dir2, not be copied to dir2/dir1
<aMoniker> s/copied/moved/
<Jordan_U> aMoniker: mv doing an implicit rm -r sounds dangerous and wrong. Would it be enough for mv to warn you when the destination already exists and is a directory?
<aMoniker> Jordan_U: No. I want the implicit rm -r
<aMoniker> it does this for files
<Jordan_U> aMoniker: Why? What is your end goal? Would you be OK with creating your own command of a different name that does this?
<iananananan> how can i tell mptcp to stop doing whatever it's doing?
<aMoniker> Jordan_U: I'd rather use a builtin if there's one available
<unicornjedi> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.10. My computer does not wake up properly from suspend. When I wake up the computer all I get is a black screen. The monitors do detect a video input though.
<iananananan> if i can't control+c
<jiomi> tdannecy, is the  command in your last reply used for deleting metadata?
<jiomi> I mean  "exiftool -all= *.jpg"
<unicornjedi> here is a pastebin for /var/log/pm-suspend.log   and    sudo lspci -vnn | grep -A12 VGA     and    cat /proc/cmdline
<unicornjedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7041051/
<unicornjedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7041084/
<unicornjedi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7041085/
<tdannecy> jiomi: Yes. It should remove metadata from all jpg images within that directory.
<jiomi> what if I want to remove it from a particular file?
<tdannecy> adac: Which printer driver do you have installed for that printer?
<tdannecy> jiomi: The command would then be "exiftool -all=YOUFRILENAME.jpg"
<jiomi> tdannecy, what if I want to remove it from a particular file?
<sergey> my wacom tablet isn't working on ubuntu 12.04
<sergey> it's a new version of wacom intuos tablet.
<adac> tdannecy, actually It was found via printer settings as a ntwork printer so I just used the standard driver I guess. I did not install one
<adac> where can i see that?
<jiomi> tdannecy, thank you very much"
<jiomi> !
<tdannecy> adac: Np
<tdannecy> adac: You should change the printer drive by opening the printer settings, right clicking and going to properties, and selecting the "postscript-samsung" printer driver.
<Jordan_U> aMoniker: There is only --no-target-directory, and that requires the target directory to be either non-existant or empty.
<tdannecy> adac: It might be easier to remove the printer and add it again with the correct driver.
<aMoniker> Jordan_U: ok, I'll just mv the target, mv the replacement, and rm the old target
<jiomi> tdannecy, can I use this tool with .png files?
<jjavaholic> how do you set /home/username as a windows share and how can i set up user username userpassward credentials that match?
<iananananan> ping
<potential> pong
<iananananan> woop
<tgm4883> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<iananananan> wrong window :3
<gvo> I have a strange networking problem.  I have a netbook running 12.04 and a desktop running the same.  The desktop refuses to connect to a specific router but will connect to another in the area.  The error message is "bad password".  The netbook will connect to either router with no problem.  The desktop is configured identical to the netbook.  I even copied and pasted the passwd to the...
<gvo> ...desktop to be sure.  Any ideas what might be wrong?
<iananananan> what exactly happens when i mptcp -r?
<adac> tdannecy, can this be done also via cups webinterface?
<tdannecy> jiomi: You should be able to by just switching the file name. It should be automatic with that extension. You can also run "man exiftool" to get the full arguments. Also check here to see the complete metadata tags in png files: http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/PNG.html
<stunts513> anybody know why the "disable touchpad while typing" option wouldnt be working when checked off?
<jiomi> tdannecy, i tried with a png file, and the response was "no file specified", then I saved it as "jpeg", and it gave the same error.
<tdannecy> adac: You should be able to. I can't walk you through the specifics (because I don't have a printer installed on this unit), but the options should be relatively the same. You're looking to switch the drivers to "postscript-samsung" and you should be good to go.
<tdannecy> jiomi: What's the exact command you ran in the Terminal?
<unicornjedi> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jiomi> :~/Photos$ exiftool -all=mypicture.jpeg
<jiomi> tdannecy, it was   :~/Photos$ exiftool -all=mypicture.jpeg
<unicornjedi> does anyone have time later today to help me with this problem?
<adac> tdannecy, yes I just found it. it is pretty much self explaining. Thanks a lot mate!
<tdannecy> adac: Np!
<unicornjedi> can anyone read me?
<tdannecy> jiomi: Give me a minute.
<tdannecy> !ask | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<unicornjedi> are you serious.... i said my problem 3 times
<unicornjedi> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.10. My computer does not wake up properly from suspend. When I wake up the computer all I get is a black screen. The monitors do detect a video input though.
<unicornjedi> here is a pastebin for /var/log/pm-suspend.log   and    sudo lspci -vnn | grep -A12 VGA     and    cat /proc/cmdline
<unicornjedi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7041051/
<unicornjedi>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7041084/
<unicornjedi> can anyone read what i just posted?
<tgm4883> unicornjedi, yes
<tdannecy> jiomi: If you're removing metadata, run "exiftool -all= YOURFILENAME.jpg". I forgot the space when I typed it earlier... Sorry about that.
<unicornjedi> tgm4883, thank you
<gkmngrgn> hello I installed gnome3 from gnome3-team ppa repository and upgraded to ubuntu 14.04. now, unity does not start smoothly, there's a black screen: http://i.imgur.com/tBQweN0.png how can I fix this problem?
<tdannecy> jiomi: That tool will remove the metadata from your original file and create a backup named "YOURFILENAME.jpg_original" in the same directory.
<unicornjedi> gooodbye
<unicornjedi> if anyone has the solution to this problem, ill be back on this channel in 2 hours
<arayaq> gkmngrgn: support for Ubuntu 14.04 isn't given in this channel until release date, maybe in ##ubuntu+1 they can help you
<tripelb> My panel icin for networking vanished and I would like it back.  (also adobe upgrade wont load, repeatedly) 12.04 Gnome-classic 12.04
<gkmngrgn> arayaq, ok but I repeated this problem with 13.10. it's related with gnome3 repository and I tried to remove gnome3 packages. but it doesn't solve the problem.
<Guest68071> ok
<arayaq> gkmngrgn: that's part of the risks you assume when adding ppa's
<adac> tdannecy, I chose this one: Driver:	Samsung CLX-4190 Series , Postscript-Samsung 20140110 (OpenPrinting LSB 3.2) (color, 2-sided printing)   ...but sill no luck unfortuntaly
<adac> Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=na_letter_8.5x11in sides=one-sided
<dgarstang> Can I do... apt-get install foo>=1.1 or similar?
<dgarstang> I know I can do apt-get install foo==1.1
<dgarstang> or maybe it's just '='
<Splitpaw> hi
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  apt-cache search foo | less ... then install whatever package you need
<tdannecy> adac: Is this a network printer?
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: Trying to automate. sounds like scrapage is required
<adac> tdannecy, exactly. For now I choose to use ipp
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: that assumes that /bin/sort follows the same rules as ">"...
<tdannecy> adac: I'm all out of options, but this forum post looks promising: http://www.devhardware.com/forums/peripherals-72/using-a-samsung-clx-3170-clx-3175fn-scanner-via-network-in-ubuntu-263036.html
<adac> tdannecy, thanks I will have a look at that!
<jjavaholic> what is going wrong here: http://pastebin.com/cEda9fTE
<adac> tdannecy, one mor thing: could it be that the printing is somehow password protcted?
<basketball> when i press caps lock button on usb keyboard how do i turn on the caps lock light on laptop
<tdannecy> adac: I have no idea about what Samsung's setup would be. You might want to check their manuals? Sorry buddy. Not too sure about that.
<tripelb> My panel icin for networking vanished and I would like it back.  (also adobe upgrade wont load, repeatedly) 12.04 Gnome-classic 12.04  asking again after a half hour.
<jiomi> tdannecy, it is the same command as before. the space was there before
<OerHeks> basketball, press caps lock on laptop too
<basketball> OerHeks,  how do i sync them
<jiomi> tdannecy, now it worked, thank you!
<skift> in mt web directory, at /var/www, i want to set it so when I create a directory, it keeps the 'www-data' user/group. I tried adding the sticky bit to the permissions, and shows 'rwsrwsr-w' but when I create a directory, it is still owned by me. the parent directory is 'www-data'
<tdannecy> jiomi: Np!
<jiomi> tdannecy, it seems the extension is case sensitive, I had to enter Jpeg instead of jpeg
<tdannecy> jiomi: Aha! Tricky little command...
<tdannecy> jiomi: It's much easier to tab-complete the filename. That way you won't mess up the spelling.
<tdannecy> tripelb: If you're looking for the network indicator, it can be reinstalled by running "sudo apt-get install indicator-network". After that, log out and log back in.
<genii> !info hexchat
<ubottu> Package hexchat does not exist in saucy
<genii> !info hexchat trusty
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
 * genii smacks the bot
<jon__> is this the channel for help?
<OerHeks> jon__, as the topic says so
<jon__> ah good because it was hard searching through the giant list of channels on irc
<jon__> it's a feature of ubuntu to lower your brightness after a power failure or ur laptop right? or is it a thinkpad thing
<jon__> because it lowered my brightness and usually i can turn it back, but this time i can't.
<zsw__> how can i get the kali linux desktop inviroment
<Ben64> zsw__: kali linux is not supported here, and not part of ubuntu
<genii> zsw__: Why not go to their channel #kali-linux and ask there.
<zsw__> i know but what sudo command would i use to download Kali desktop environment
<genii> zsw__: Kali is it's own distribution with it's own install CD/DVD. You can't magically transform your Ubuntu into Kali by some package you install
<basketball> how do i sync the caps lock num lock and scroll lock lights on laptop and usb keyboard
<adac> tdannecy, yeah I'm moving back to the manuals :)
<genii> zsw__: If you want Kali, go download whatever ISO image is for your system at http://www.kali.org/downloads/
<adac> ok got to go. thanks again tdannecy !
<zsw__> i dont have a large eneugh usb to boot it on
<jiomi> tdannecy, it worked now. thank you very much!
<genii> zsw__: Then i guess you're screwed until you have one
<jiomi> tdannecy, just one last question, is there a way to see if all metadata is deleted?
<dgarstang> can I use file:/// in sources.list ?
<windows> hey
<windows> any way to find terminal shorcut
<windows> in kubuntu
<OerHeks> windows, konsole has no shortcut AFAIK, so you can make one
<genii> windows: Rightclick on K menu... Edit applications... System... Konsole... "Advanced" tab on right... on bottom is where to make the shortcut
<potential> Hello.
<basketball> how do i sync the caps indicator on the keyboard between usb keyboard and laptop keyboard
<genii> windows: As well, for Kubuntu support, it is probably better to ask in the #kubuntu channel :)
<potential> I am a Ubuntu user and I have a privacy concern.
<potential> Is there any way to check if someone is accessing my personal data?
<potential> I take that as a "no".
<omg_scout> what do you mean personal data? Files?
<potential> yes, files, creative content.
<MonkeyDust> potential  why do you think someone is?
<potential> because I am the president of the United States of America, that's why.
<OerHeks> potential, did you enable your firewall?
<diego_1> hello
<potential> I thought Linux didn't need a "firewall".
<bazhang> !ufw | potential
<ubottu> potential: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
#ubuntu 2014-03-06
<diego_1> i use ubuntu never with firewall
<basketball> anyone how do i sync the caps indicator on the keyboard between usb keyboard and laptop keyboard
<potential> "Firewall is active and enabled on system startup"
<lolihunter> jo sense
<stunts513> anybody know why the "disable touchpad while typing" option wouldnt be working when checked off?
<lolihunter> hello, i want ask a little question about programming in c and c++. because idk where to ask. Can anybody explain me why the hellow world program is compiled bigger in c++ as in C?
<basketball> anyone how do i sync the caps indicator on the keyboard between usb keyboard and laptop keyboard
<diego_1> same question here
<jon__> i need help my laptop won't change brightness
<reza4ka> whats up people
<iter> when issuing the command 'apt-get -y remove --purge resolvconf' I get an ncurses popup recommending a reboot. Is there a way to prevent this? Reason being I want to remove it in preseed late_command
<potential> http://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu/
<unclescratchie> how do memtest? using Ubuntu 12.04.4
<potential> I still don't know if my private data is safe in Ubuntu.
<sensenmann> Why it souldnt?
<potential> Told you, I am the president of the USA, I am under heavy siege from all sides.
<HackerII> looks like you have reached your potential
<potential> lol
<sensenmann> i think openbsd is safer for you then
<unclescratchie> can anyone tell me how to test memory?
<iter> memtest boot iso
<potential> No no, I don't want an alternative to Ubuntu. I want to make sure I am using a secure software for my creative work.
<iter> so you're going to believe someone on IRC?
<potential> Ubuntu. "Humanity to others" woah...
<potential> What a statement.
<iter> I see, you are just concern-trolling
<rypervenche> potential: Doesn't mean it's any good.
<potential> I am.
<potential> You got a problem with me, iter? I mean, something personal, did I insulted you?
<bazhang> !ot | potential
<ubottu> potential: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<potential> I am talking about Ubuntu itself. And I want support for it.
<potential> I mean, if that isn't too much to ask. Please.
<rypervenche> potential: What's up? What can we help you with?
<diego_1> this is your support
<jon__> yeah about that brightness question... it won't change no matter what i do. dconf, xbacklight my laptops fn keys it is always low. This is after a crash where i dropped my laptop
<HackerII> jon__  may not be a software issue any longer.
<jon__> mmmm
<HackerII> dropped laptops arent like motel 6
<jon__> that makes sense because i am hooked up to an external monitor and it works fine
<jon__> it's a thinkpad though and it was my first drop :(
<jon__> the thing about it is that when i run out of power on ubuntu, on next startup it has low brightness as well
<jon__> the only difference is that the bright fn keys don't have an effect
<iter> is the boot splash screen dim?
<iter> the lenovo one
<jon__> yeah
<iter> not related to softwar then
<iter> sorry
<jon__> can't see the bios either because it's too dim and won't work with external montiro
<jon__> so there is nothing i can do?
<jj__> i have a question, i have done a ton of research and can't come up with anything..  when using Simple Screen Recorded, i can't seem to record from multiple sources like desktop sounds and mic. I tried using Jack and every known thing i can try.
<iter> well there is plenty you can do on the hardware front
<jon__> what like replace the monitor? dunno if i would do that
<iter> it may be as simple as one of the power leads to the backlight came loose when you dropped it
<jon__> it's like 6 years old so no warranty
<iter> but yeah it's take apart time if you want to fix it
<diego_1> install indicator-brightness
<jon__> tried that diego
<iter> you can always boot from another livecd to check if it's software
<jon__> yeah but i dunno how to boot form it because i can't see when its on the splash screen
<jj__> anyone know how to record from multiple audio sources?
<jon__> alright well ima log off i got my usb installer and i'll try to boot fom it
<jon__> ty
<diego_1> guys whats new in 1404??
<somsip> !14.04 | diego_1
<ubottu> diego_1: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<diego_1> ok
<jj__> will 14.04 make it easier to record from multiple audio sources? lol
<potential> How many sources do you want to record, jj__?
<jj__> my mic and desktop sounds
<jj__> potential, is it ok if i wisp you?
<jj__> anyone have any clue how to record multiple audio sources at once?
<n-iCe> which one should run faster, lubuntu or xubuntu? thanks
<daftykins> the former
<jeeves_moss> what is the "correct
<potential> How can I make sure my data is kept private?
<jeeves_moss> what is the "correct" way of mounting a remote windows admin shate (c$, etc), from FSTAB on startup?
<somsip> potential: the question is too general. You need to be more specific
<somsip> !fstab | jeeves_moss (this provides some information)
<ubottu> jeeves_moss (this provides some information): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<potential> Ok. What are the names of the people who wrote the code of the software I am using right now, and how do I know they are not snooping on me?
<somsip> potential: download the source code for the packages you are referring to and check it for yourself.
<potential> Hmm.
<iter> when issuing the command 'apt-get -y remove --purge resolvconf' I get an ncurses popup recommending a reboot. Is there a way to prevent this? Reason being I want to remove it in preseed late_command
<iter> regarding this question ^^^^
<iter> the answer is to issue in-target sed '/db_input/d' /var/lib/dpkg/info/resolvconf.postrm > /var/lib/dpkg/info/resolvconf.postrm \
<potential> Ok. Does the source code tells the name of the people who wrote it, and if so, how do I know they are real people?
<somsip> potential: these question are outside the scope of this channel. Tey #ubuntu-offtopic
<somsip> *Try
<potential> "Ubuntu: Humanity to others." They should add: If you ask for a humane response in the IRC, please go to offtopic.
<iter> more like 'if you are trolling in the channel you will be brushed off'
<somsip> potential: if you have a support issue like 'this is not working' or 'how do I do this', then this channel is the place. General discussions belong in offtopic. Simple as that
<potential> My concern is genuine.
<iter> politely in fact
<tripelb> My panel icin for networking vanished and I would like it back.  (also adobe upgrade wont load, repeatedly) 12.04 Gnome-classic 12.04  asking again after another half hour.
<somsip> potential: then #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to ask your question. simple as that
<zztw> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on an asus zenbook and I'm getting an error after drive selection with the title and message "??? ???". what does this mean?
<zztw> clicking OK does not make the error message go away, nor does the x on the title bar
<zztw> it has focus so i can't go forward or back in the install wizard
<potential> You ask for privacy, and all of sudden, you are Trolling.
<somsip> potential: Or you could take the polite request to go to offtopic and do just that. If you repeatedly ignore that, then you are trolling for effect.
<somsip> zztw: did you checksum the iso?
<Pessimist> potential, go to various svns and check which code of line was introduced by whom. Git has a command just for that: git blame. If you don't trust ubuntu maintainers then you can install something like gentoo where you will *have* to compile and maintain everything yourself. Good luck.
<oRaCuLaR13> hello
<potential> Hello everyone, I am having a problem. I can't make sure my data is kept private in Ubuntu, can anyone help me? Thank you in advance.
<oRaCuLaR13> leave
<somsip> potential: you've been given the answer to that question already. Check the source code. More in-depth discussions are offtopic. You are showing yourself to be a troll by ignoring this
<systemd0wn> Having some issues with /boot being out of space. I have removed the old kernels, the used space is only 42MB... But only 12MB of free space. It doesn't add up.
<iter> du -sh /boot/*
<sensenmann_> cleared apt-get and aptitude logs?
<iter> drill down manually to see where the disk is being used
<potential> I am a genuinely concern user of this software. Privacy is a matter which should concern everybody. Assuming the answer is "check the code by yourself" denotes lack of touch with the majority of the users.
<systemd0wn> iter, it only adds up to what I said.
<potential> I would appreciate if you stopped calling me a "Troll".
<iter> systemd0wn: is your boot partition small? what size is listed under df -h ?
<somsip> potential: You have valid points. Further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic. Please do not troll this support channel with offtopic questions.
<systemd0wn> 228MB
<oRaCuLaR13> hello
<somsip> oRaCuLaR13: Do you have a support issue?
<Guest28896> hi! i'm gonzo
<basketball> anyone how do i sync the caps indicator on the keyboard between usb keyboard and laptop keyboard
<Guest28896> where can I find a spanish network for elementaryOS useres
<Guest28896> ?
<somsip> !alis | Guest28896
<ubottu> Guest28896: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest28896> well?
<somsip> Guest28896: use the alis bot to search for channels, as it says above ^^^
<systemd0wn> iter, it says its full when I go to upgrade.
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<iter> systemd0wn: and du -sh /boot/* only adds up to 42MB?
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<tripelb> dissqpointmet. this is not the first day I aaked. Not the second
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<somsip> !ops | persico` (floodbot is dead?)
<ubottu> persico` (floodbot is dead?): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<basketball> ! es | Percy-
<tripelb> more than 3 ..
<ubottu> Percy-: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<basketball> ! ops
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<persico`> hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hijos de puta hola hi
<basketball> thanks jpds
<jpds> De nada.
<iter> systemd0wn: you may need to fsck that partition
<iter> sudo shutdown -rF now
<basketball> jpds,  where are floodbots
<jpds> basketball: Don't know, I'm afraid.
<UltimateNate> Woah, Crapflood
<rww> basketball: they retired to Hawaii
<iter> nah, botswana
<basketball> rww,  how do they unretire
<rww> basketball: they don't
<Logan_> rww: why isn't LjL here?
<rww> Logan_: because he doesn't want to be, I assume
<Logan_> that's a pretty good reason :P
<UltimateNate> umm persico- is still here
<rww> UltimateNate: *shrug* they can't talk
<UltimateNate> Why not?
<ishanyx> they have the same IP so the ban on the one that got kickbanned applies to the other one too
<cuete> Greets, I'm having a bitch of a time installing ubuntu from Unetbootin onto a Acer Aspire One E1-510-4487
<rww> UltimateNate: jpds banned their hostname. bans prevent talking
<basketball> how do i syncronizing the caps lock num lock and scroll lock status of your two keyboards
<cuete> Anyone have any experience with this?
<cuete> Google has nothing, and I'm lost.
<twiceaday> hi all
<twiceaday> I have problem with fact that as python on ubuntu is 2.7 installed then i also have python2.5 installed
<somsip> twiceaday: in what way is that a problem?
<twiceaday> i need to run some .py file with python2.5 but it says that requests module is not installed
<cuete> does it say which module?
<twiceaday> and i have no idea how to install requests module in other way than apt-get install python-requests
<EsotericForest> cuete what kind of problems are you having? UNetBootin always gave me UEFI-related troubles so I used Rufus (which I think is basically the same software) to make my images
<twiceaday> but that installs them to the 2.7 python
<EsotericForest> It allowed me to specify if I was dealing with UEFI or not
<twiceaday> and i need to get that module to python2.5
<somsip> twiceaday: virtualenv might be something worth looking at for you
<twiceaday> cuete: it states requests
<twiceaday> cuete: name of modules is requests
<potential> How can I trust the developers of Ubuntu?
<jpds> potential: You can't.
<cuete> potential: you can't
<cuete> lol
<butcho_> ahoj
<jpds> twiceaday: Right, I think they understood s/requests/requested/ ;-)
<EsotericForest> you can't the way you can't trust anyone else haha
<cuete> twiceaday: I'd google to see if its part of a larger package
<cuete> then sudo apt-get
<EsotericForest> Depends do you trust them at least more than Microsoft? :P
<cuete> EsotericForest: I've used unetbootin for lots of things before, but the only boot option in bios is UEFI
<cuete> I don't  have much experience with other formats
<butcho_> czech
<cuete> русский :D
<cuete> sometimes haha
<potential> I knew a Microsoft developer once. A very nice person.
<EsotericForest> cuete your BIOS doesn't let you fall back to "Legacy BIOS" or something called like that?
<twiceaday> this is also problem
<twiceaday> http://docs.python-requests.org/en/latest/community/faq/
<cuete> EsotericForest: No, just UEFI
<cuete> so rufus?
<twiceaday> 2.6 is first that is supported
<EsotericForest> Aww :/ well that would be something that may be an issue. Yeah, Rufus is very similiar to UNetBootIn. I think you need to pull your own ISOs though, can't remember 100%
<EsotericForest> instead of using their auto-downloader
<basketball> bazhang, how do i syncronizing the caps lock num lock and scroll lock status of your two keyboards
<EsotericForest> or rather, typically its faster to pull an image via bittorrent compared to http
<cuete> pull: as in find the ISO?
<EsotericForest> yeah download it
<EsotericForest> sorry
<potential> So one can't trust Ubuntu developers. Can we say this is a definitive statement for the mundane user?
<cuete> I already have the images locally
<cuete> potential: for the mundane user: they don't care
<jpds> potential: Can you trust the person that made your BIOS?
<jpds> potential: Your hardware?
<cuete> I'd imagine only security minded individuals need worry.
<potential> cuete, I think you are wrong.
<EsotericForest> potention trust them in what regard? to make a quality product or to not be colluding with law enforcement? plus unfortunately I agree with jpds the average user doesn't care
<cuete> ^
<EsotericForest> cuete then you are all set for Rufus, it works just like UNetBootin
<cuete> EsotericForest: Sweeeeeeetness
<pablo__> wtf
<potential> The average user doesn't care for privacy. Interesting statement.
<EsotericForest> cuete i'm going afk for awhile but report back in here with results. maybe it will help maybe it won't, not being able to get rid of UEFI is a problem but Rufus should be able to make bootloaders that can handle it
<jpds> !ot | potential
<ubottu> potential: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pablo__> linux is cool but i want that new one for gamming
<cuete> EsotericForest: Word. I'll stick around.
<potential> Privacy is off-topic for Ubuntu?
<EsotericForest> potential I don't think they that don't care its just the idea of online privacy is too abstract -- but I don't want to break the rules too much, we can discuss this in offtopic another time
<darius93> whats a good firewall i would use other than ufw?
<jpds> potential: It is offtopic for a support channel.
<EsotericForest> too abstract for the average PC user*
<jpds> darius93: Well, ufw uses iptables, so ...
<EsotericForest> anyways, evening all see ya later
<darius93> jpds: well something simple i should say
<jpds> darius93: ufw is as simple as it's going to get.
<iter> nftables?
<cuete> EsotericForest: Can Rufus run on ubuntu without localisation?
<iter> darius93: shorewall is quite simple
<jpds> darius93: Then again, iptables is simply once you know it
 * jpds runs away.
<darius93> well I know ip tables. Its simple, but im trying to slim it down abit.
<zztw> somsip: i just did and it checks out 369a1f604df30e097f063829b27c39941a26e5771c53b35aa9ea0e0e0abb3a56 via http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/SHA256SUMS
<potential> How can I trust the developers of Ubuntu?
<potential> It looks like the "average user" of Ubuntu can't trust the developers of their OS.
<uchoby> I'm trying to get xrdp working on my Ubuntu so I can connect from my Win box. I used the X11RDP-0-Matic and it seemed to finish OK, but after a restart on Ubuntu when I try "sudo service xrdp start" I get an error, no such file...  for libcommon.so.0. What should I do?
<ideopathic> i'm having issues installing avahi-daemon and avahi-utils on 12.04 LTS server.
<ideopathic> any suggestions on this?
<potential> I've asked for a certain way to check the integrity of their "open software" is to be a programmer.
<somsip> zztw: fair enough. It's always worth asking, just in case.
<potential> I get the usual answer.
<potential> "Can you 'retrofeedback' your hardware?"
<rww> potential: I think jpds already told you this is offtopic for here?
<potential> Off-topic is way too off-topic.
<somsip> rww: he's been politely informed of this off and on for about an hour now...
<potential> But I will try it now.
<rww> potential: whether or not #ubuntu-offtopic suits you is not really relevant to what is and isn't suitable for here
<potential> oh
<potential> ok.
<potential> Privacy isn't a subject of discussion for the Ubuntu IRC.
 * rww sighs
<potential> Privacy is an off-topic topic for Ubuntu.
<rww> potential: cut it out
<basketball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<gandaliter> Hi. I'm looking for some help debugging a repeating crash on an Ubuntu server. I've been setting up postfix and dovecot, and occasionally when I connect to imap or smtp, the server crashes (responds only to pings). I haven't been able to find anything in the logs after rebooting, although I admit I don't know exactly where to look. Exceptions are sequences of '^@' chars in the logs occasionally. Where should I start looking?
<usr13_> potential: Discuss it on #ubuntu-offtopic But if you have a problem with Ubuntu, use another OS.
<potential> Ok. So far I've been told that if I have a problem with Ubuntu, I should use another OS.
<usr13_> gandaliter: "Only to pings"?  It does not accept ssh connection?
<potential> Nice.
<gandaliter> usr13_: No, no ssh, no http, no imap etc. the existing ssh connections don't notice they're broken until they timeout a while later.
<gandaliter> usr13_: In one case the filesystem was corrupted by the crash
<usr13_> gandaliter: Sounds like some kind of sleep mode of some sort.  Well from what you just said, it may be that the HD is having problems....
<basketball> rww,
<usr13_> gandaliter: Check the hard drive health.
<basketball> rww, http://askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<gandaliter> usr13_: it's a VPS, so I'd guess they're pretty much on top of that, and I'd imagine it's in hardware raid anyway.
<gandaliter> usr13_: if it continues responding to ping that means that at least some of the networking stack, and thus some of the kernel, is still running, so it seems odd that I can't find any logs of anything. I guess if the filesystem crashes there's nowhere to write logs to
<usr13_> gandaliter: Have you run a port scan against it?
<potential> As I politely was told, I took my off-topic conversation to the off-topic channel.
<cuete> EsotericForest: Rufus is working its magic, lets see if the bios will spit up ubuntu :D
<gandaliter> usr13_: no, but I'd be very surprised if there'd be any response to anything except ping
<gandaliter> usr13_: the crash only ever occurs while making a new connection using imap or smtp (or at least on nothing else that I've noticed), so I don't think it can be a random disk thing. The problem is mostly that I don't know how to track down what is causing it.
<profligacy> Have you guys ever tried Ubuntu?
<profligacy> * wrong window
<ldcicconi> anyone know how I can get my sound controls back in 13.10?
<usr13_> gandaliter: Maybe it is a RAM problem.  YOu ever run top or htop on it while it's happening?
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys can anyone help me with my cronjob? (I current have it to execute shell script every 30 min like so, 0,30 * * * * sudo -s /freeupram.sh) I have a command inside my shell script that writes to a log on when the last time it executes, when I execute it with the exact same parameters as I gave cron it writes to log file but when cron executes it, it does not write to file.
<cuete> ugh, no dice.
<somsip> Demon_Jester: the use of sudo in the cronjob is the problem as it expects a password
<cuete> Is this the trend in computers nowadays? Take away the option to install a different OS?
<cuete> the fuck?
<somsip> !language | cuete
<ubottu> cuete: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cuete> Whoa, my b.
<gandaliter> usr13_: I haven't tried that. It's not that easy to reproduce the problem. What would I be looking for in htop? What kind of RAM problem would be triggered by the same thing each time?
<cuete> EsotericForest: No dice, still playing with it.
<Demon_Jester> somsip: it executes everything in the shell script just fine except writing to the log (the command I have that need sudo -s is echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches, and it doesnt ask for a password and the command to write to a log doesnt even need sudo.)
<usr13_> Demon_Jester: Change 0,30  to 30
<Demon_Jester> usr13_: I had it as that earlier and it doesnt even execute the script.
<jeeves_moss> usr13_, are oyu any good at FSTAB mounting issues?
<jpds> potential: Dude, go and read the source code yourself.
<usr13_> jeeves_moss: Usually. What is your problem?
<rww> jpds: we moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Demon_Jester> usr13_: from my understand 30 means every hour at xx:30 like 5:30 6:30 where as 0,30 is 6:00 6:30 7:00 which is what I want.
<jpds> Ah, cool.
<cuete> so I enabled the boot options menu from bios, and my drive isn't even showing up.
<gandaliter> usr13_: I've just caused it to happen again while watching htop. htop has frozen showing nothing unusual
<jeeves_moss> usr13_, I can't get any of my windows admin shares to mount.  It's coming back with "bad block" when I use CIFS.
<somsip> Demon_Jester: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173924/how-to-run-a-cron-job-using-the-sudo-command
<zztw> how do i file a bug about the ubuntu installer?
<usr13_> jeeves_moss: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<rww> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jeeves_moss> usr13_, I PMed it to you
<rww> zztw: see above. the package is "ubiquity"
<zztw> rww: not helpful. I can't install ubuntu so I can't use it's command line tools.
<rww> zztw: see the link in the factoid, then
<zztw> okay thanks rww
<rww> zztw: although it's buried, so...     http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug?no-redirect
<riceandbeans> can anyone tell me why the hell open-vm-tools requires xserver among a million other dependencies?
<potential> What is a "Secret Court Order"?
<somsip> at *last*!
<FuuqUmiist> is this true?? "Hundreds of open source packages, including the Red Hat, Ubuntu, and Debian distributions of Linux, are susceptible to attacks that circumvent the most widely used technology to prevent eavesdropping on the Internet, thanks to an extremely critical vulnerability in a widely used cryptographic code library." http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/critical-crypto-bug-leaves-linux-hundreds-of-apps-open-to-eavesdropping/
<alazyworkaholic> I'm having a filesystem problem. When I run "mount -a" I get this "mount: special device UUID="147e534f-d105-458f-a5af-1789b5da7f5b does not exist" even though running "sudo mount /dev/sdd7 /mnt/88GB" does not, while I have in fstab this entry: "UUID="147e534f-d105-458f-a5af-1789b5da7f5b /mnt/88GB xfs     auto,noatime,x-gvfs-show 0 0" This doesn't make any sense to me!
<riceandbeans> FuuqUmiist: yes
<riceandbeans> turns out Windows is the secure OS
<rww> FuuqUmiist: only if you aren't up to date on security updates; it got patched already
<agent_white> Test
<riceandbeans> rww: it got patched yesterday, but most and I mean MOST people and companies don't patch things on the day a patch is released
<riceandbeans> I still have CentOS 4.4 boxes running
<riceandbeans> 5.2 runnig
<riceandbeans> 6.1 running
<riceandbeans> Ubuntu 10 boxes going
<rww> not sure how this contradicts my point
<riceandbeans> the patch is available but most people won't patch for a long time
<riceandbeans> rww: the patch is available, most people will remain vulnerable for quite some time
<riceandbeans> at least a month or two
<rww> okay. and?
<riceandbeans> desktop users maybe slightly less so than servers
<riceandbeans> point being most people will not be safe for a while
<rww> okay. and?
<somsip> riceandbeans: so the OS is secure, but users can be lax. Nothing new there. Time to move on...
<riceandbeans> somsip: I suppose that is a technicality but yes
<riceandbeans> somsip: ubuntu maintains backdoors and malware by default in the distribution, so I wouldn't say ubuntu is secure
<riceandbeans> somsip: but with regard to this specific CVE, yes
 * rww facepalms
<somsip> riceandbeans: it's a discussion for offtopic rather than support. PLease continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to
<riceandbeans> how is that offtopic?
<riceandbeans> it's directly related to the distribution and packages in core
<somsip> riceandbeans: you're being politely asked to leave this channel clear for people with support issues. Can you do that?
<FuuqUmiist> riceandbeans so what should people do when accessing SSL or TLS
<somsip> riceandbeans: you are welcome to continue the 'pathed/insecure' chat in offtopic.
<somsip> *patched/insecure
<riceandbeans> FuuqUmiist: ensure that your packages (if using a packaged distro) are up to date
<riceandbeans> FuuqUmiist: be aware the package number might not reflect the same thing as the CVE where they say version ### has the patch
<riceandbeans> it might be versions behind and have -### or something
<FuuqUmiist> riceandbeans the problem doesn't sound like a quick fix
<riceandbeans> but check your distro and their security advisory to ensure that your versions matches it
<riceandbeans> FuuqUmiist: really? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<riceandbeans> that's about it
<riceandbeans> assuming you're using something debian based
<riceandbeans> ubuntu being debian based as well if you don't know
<riceandbeans> FuuqUmiist: as long as you're using a package based distribution, you should be fine with a simple command to patch it
<riceandbeans> I don't know if and where ubuntu lists their CVEs, but you should check it if it exists
<rww> http://security.ubuntu.com/
<riceandbeans> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<riceandbeans> rww: so is ubuntu 14 going to have systemd?
<riceandbeans> default I mean
<rww> riceandbeans: 14.04 won't. i expect it'll be in the repositories for 14.10, not sure if default
<riceandbeans> I'm surprised it isn't in your repos yet
<riceandbeans> it's default in debian sid
<riceandbeans> since you guys branch off debian sid, I'd expect it sooner rather than later
<rww> riceandbeans: got to undo all the stuff that got changed for upstart first
<FuuqUmiist> this might help people http://lwn.net/Vulnerabilities/589237/
<riceandbeans> rww: right
<riceandbeans> rww: that sucks
<riceandbeans> rww: there's always BSDs, that's where I'm headed
<FuuqUmiist> riceandbeans i heard linux is more secure, there are websites stating that openBSD is worse than linux when it comes to security
<somsip> FuuqUmiist: that's definitely a question for the offtopic channel rather than here please
<thinknow> Hi, anyone know where transmission torrent client is located when you "Choose an application" that the torrent should use in firefox? Which map and what is the name on the app?
<thinknow> thnx:)
<Prophecy_Kage> it may be under internet?
<rww> thinknow: /usr/bin/transmission, i expect
<unclescratchie> need major help with tar.biz2 file....dont know how to install   PLEAS HELP  thanks
<somsip> unclescratchie: where did you download it from?
<unclescratchie> somsip:  it is Blender from blender.org
<thinknow> thnx rww :) appreciate it, correct! :)
<somsip> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.66a-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32168 kB, installed size 90190 kB
<unclescratchie> sorry  instructions are confusing to me
<somsip> unclescratchie: installing from the repo would be recommended. If you need help installing from the source you downloaded, you need to get support from blender
<unclescratchie> repo is instlling 64 bit,, i have 32  bit machine
<unclescratchie> it keeps crashing
<unclescratchie> i downloaded the 32 bit tar but I dont know how to install from terminal
<pack^> why download source when you can just click and install?
<somsip> !compiling | unclescratchie (this can be difficult...)
<ubottu> unclescratchie (this can be difficult...): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<unclescratchie> ubottu:   I have and I dont understand thats why i came here
<ubottu> unclescratchie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unclescratchie> there must be someone here who can help
<pack^> why not just install the one ubuntu offers?
<arayaq> unclescratchie: can you clarify your question?
<unclescratchie> because it is installing 64 bit, I have a 32 bit machine
<arayaq> unclescratchie: how are you installing it?
<unclescratchie> I first installed from synaptic
<somsip> unclescratchie: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<unclescratchie> 12.4
<somsip> k
<unclescratchie> precise
<unclescratchie> lts
<arayaq> unclescratchie: and why it didnt work when you installed from synaptic?
<unclescratchie> 64 bit
<somsip> unclescratchie: but you said before you have 32 bit.... So which is correct?
<unclescratchie> I have 32 bit synaptic installs 64 bit,,,,,dont know why
<arayaq> unclescratchie: if you have a 32bit system installed then synaptic will download only 32 bits packages
<arayaq> unclescratchie: I'm afraid there is some confusion going on here
 * pack^ wonders what processor unclescratchie is running in his computer.
<DanaG> I'm getting an odd kernel panic (or rather, TWO kernel panics, thanks to crashkernel) on shutdown.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020125/
<somsip> unclescratchie: so...if you have a 64 bit CPU and have installed a 64 bit OS, the package installer will only install 64 bit packages and you should be able to install blender from the official repo. You have said you have a 32 bit machine, but also that you have 12.4 precise 64 bit installed. So this is why we are confused.
<RainMan28> Hi all. I'm looking at Ubuntu Server and on the ubuntu download page it says that "you can rely on Ubuntu Server and its five years of guaranteed free upgrades". On the actual download page it says 12.04 is only supported until 2017?
<unclescratchie> yes I am confused too  was hoping to get unconfused here
<unclescratchie> hang on  \
<unclescratchie> AMD Sempron(tm) SI-42
<unclescratchie> before you say it wont work  it did last week, had to reinstall os  now it wont work
<unclescratchie> I did memcheck and everything ok
<unclescratchie> no no no----------I have a 32 bit systm with precise 32 installed
<somsip> RainMan28: it came out in 2012. 2012+5=2017
<RainMan28> somsip: ahh doh, sorry, kept seeing the 12 and thought it meant december for some reason.
<unclescratchie> the program opens, when i try to manupulate things the program crashes
<pack^> unclescratchie: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Mobile%20Sempron%20SI-42%20-%20SMSI42SAM12GG.html
<pack^> unclescratchie: 64 bit
<somsip> unclescratchie: so pack^ is giving you a link that tells you you have a 64bit CPU
<somsip> pack^: (laaaag)
<unclescratchie> wrong  I have a 32 bit system
<pack^> somsip: don't mean to but in.
<somsip> pack^: not at all :) I'm done here anyway I think :-/
<pack^> unclescratchie: you installed a 32 bit system on a 64 bit computer?
<pack^> somsip: I understand. I may be.
<somsip> unclescratchie: run blender from a terminal and look for error messages. Or if blender has a log, check in there
<unclescratchie> stop---------------i have a 32 bit laptop...........get rid of the 64 bit..............the program keeps loading 64 bit  and it is crashing
<pack^> unclescratchie: you won't listen. You can't be helped.
<unclescratchie> you are not listning............i dont have a 64 bit anything,,,,,,,,,,
<somsip> unclescratchie: You have a 64 bit CPU. But otherwise, just what pack^ said. http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Mobile-Sempron-SI-42-Notebook-Processor.34794.0.html
<unclescratchie> i dont have a 64 bit anything !!!!!!11
<unclescratchie> are fuckking with me on purpose???????????
<pack^> he could open sys info and see exactly what he has installed.
<pack^> unclescratchie: your computer is 64 bit. Or you were wrong in the processor info you pasted.
<unclescratchie> i thought this was a place to get help   not be messed with
<somsip> unclescratchie: we've given you two links that says that CPU is 64 bit.
<pack^> somsip: yep. I'm done too.
<unclescratchie> jesus christ   I DONT HAVE 64 BIT
<unclescratchie> I HAVE A 32 BIT SYSTEM
<Pici> unclescratchie: what does the output of   arch    say?
<pack^> he doesn't have the learning apparantly.
<somsip> unclescratchie: paste the output of 'uname -a'
<Pici> It doesn't matter what the processer is, you can install the 32bit version of Ubuntu on a 64bit process and then be restricted to use 32bit apps.
<somsip> or is that the kernel and not the CPU...I think it's the kernel. Ignore that
<pack^> Pici: true. That is what we have been trying to find out for an hour.
<unclescratchie> ok..............last time      i have a 32 bit laptop
<pack^> unclescratchie: paste the info
<unclescratchie> stop it with the 64 bit stuff please...........
<irssi-mike> might need 32 libs
<Pici> unclescratchie: can you please provide the output of "uname -a" ?
<unclescratchie> dont know what uname - a is            sorry
<somsip> Pici: user reports a 32 bit install on a 32 bit CPU that is installing 64 bit package of blender which is crashing. He started with asking about installing blender from source.
<Pici> unclescratchie: open a terminal and type that command in, and then tell us what it says.
<pack^> irssi-mike: yeah but he says his system just wants to install 64 bit blender and he can't understand why.
<somsip> Pici: so we're trying to find the root problem, but struggling
<unclescratchie> thank you
<Pici> somsip: thanks
<unclescratchie> command not found
<pack^> irssi-mike: and he won't answer any questions clearly.
<somsip> unclescratchie: I hope you get it sorted, and I'll leave with you Pici who is an op so he can be relied on to know his stuff
<unclescratchie> im not a programmer  so u need to work with me
<Pici> unclescratchie: what exactly did you type?
<unclescratchie> 'uname-a'
<rww> uname -a
<Pici> unclescratchie: there is a space between the dash and uname
<cuete> EsotericForest: you around?
<pack^> hehe
<pack^> well, wonder what is taking so long. :/
<pack^> I see.
<unclescratchie> sorry  got disconnected
<unclescratchie> back,,,, lost connection
<pack^> unclescratchie: so what was the output from uname -a  ?
<unclescratchie> Linux unclescratchie-Satellite 3.8.0-36-generic #52~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 3 21:56:56 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<pack^> Yep. 32 bit on a 64 bit system.
<andytt> Hello world
<unclescratchie> cant be,,,,,,   I have a 32 bit system,,,,,,,satellite L455d  came with Windows 32 bit,,,,,
<unclescratchie> I have 2 gig ram and 250 gig hrad drive
<pack^> unclescratchie: haha. Yes. And a 64 bit processor (cpu).
<pack^> unclescratchie: you can run 32 on a 64 but not 64 on a 32.
<unclescratchie> ok,,,,,,,  so what does that mean?
<unclescratchie> thats why I downloaded the 32 bit from source
<pack^> unclescratchie: you do keep it updated. Right?
<unclescratchie> fresh reinstall  with all upgrades last night
<pack^> You should be able to go to synaptic and download the 32 bit blender and install with no issues.
<somsip> unclescratchie: and if it stil throws errors, run blender from the terminal and look for error messages, or check logs for error messages
<unclescratchie> somsip.  will do that now  hang on
<unclescratchie> how can I make sure there is no residue blender using the purge command?  I tried but I dont think I did it right
<con-man> I'm missing the clock on the top bar... how do I restore it?
<utug23> how to find if im using pae cpu?
<somsip> unclescratchie: sudo apt-get purge blender, but if it's uninstalled and still left some files, they might need to be removed by hand. Ugly
<mal10c> utug23: this may help you - http://askubuntu.com/questions/45970/missing-date-time-from-top-panel-of-unity-desktop
<somsip> unclescratchie: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<boze> I'm having the weirdest issue. When I edit files in PHPStorm its changing the file owner from user:www-data to user:user
<utug23> ok thanks
<unclescratchie> ok,  im reinstalling, will run from terminal and let you know what happens
<somsip> utug23: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<unclescratchie> if it crashes will something show in terminal?
<utug23> ok i know you have a wrong massage
<pack^> unclescratchie: yes
<icedwater> somsip: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo works too
<somsip> unclescratchie: dunno. I've never run blender from a terminal on a 32 bit install on a 64 bit machine. With problems.
<utug23> it works on debian to or not?
<utug23> it works on debian too or not?
<somsip> icedwater: that it will. I get my fingers into a | grep thingy often
<unclescratchie> unclescratchie@unclescratchie-Satellite:~$ blender
<unclescratchie> connect failed: No such file or directory
<unclescratchie> Writing: /tmp/blender.crash.txt
<unclescratchie> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<somsip> utug23: no idea. This is ubuntu support
<somsip> unclescratchie: so you have a crash text to look at to see what it tells you
<icedwater> Just noticed that, so :P
<utug23> ok thanks four your comment!!!
<unclescratchie> how do I get to the text?
<Bashing-om> utug23: Run terminal command -> cat /proc/cpuinfo <- in the flags field look for "pae" .
<somsip> unclescratchie: in a terminal 'less /tmp/blender.crash.txt' then naviagate with space, b for back, and q to quit
<utug23> ok
<pack^> or browse to /tmp/blender and open with gedit if running ubuntu 12.04
<lotus-blade> i have a 32bit compiled program that needs libcurl.so.3 on a 64bit install of 13.10. any ideas on how to get this to work?
<unclescratchie> pack,  ok,   sorry  dont know how to do that,  can I get there from home folder?
<pack^> unclescratchie: yeah.
<unclescratchie> pack:  got it.....what do I look for
<pack^> unclescratchie: blender.crash.txt
<somsip> unclescratchie: it's in /tmp so navigate there first
<unclescratchie> open in gedit
<unclescratchie> i have it open in gedit
<somsip> unclescratchie: look for any obvious information that tells you the problem.
<pack^> somsip: you might have him to go to pastebin and paste it so you can look at it for him.
<somsip> pack^: I don't want to see it! It can go to a blender support forum somewhere...
<pack^> somsip: haha!  =]
<unclescratchie> just a bunch of numbers    dont know what it means
<somsip> unclescratchie: seriously, look for anything obvious like 'missing library' or 'file not found' or stuff like that, but ultimately you may need to post to a blender support forum and get it looked at by an expert
<unclescratchie> nothing like that anywhere
<somsip> unclescratchie: then I'm at my limit as to how I can help you.
<pack^> unclescratchie: just curious. Is the blender you are working with the one from the ubuntu repository? Or is it the one you tried to compile?
<reaga> im new to ubuntu. is there some sort of linux equvalent to system monitor? i want to view my cpu usage
<pack^> reaga: yes
<unclescratchie> sudo apt-get install blender
<reaga> pack^: thats good to know.
<pack^> unclescratchie: ok. the ubuntu repository.
<somsip> reaga: top and htop are simple ones that may be sufficient for you
<reaga> oh god its so ugly
<somsip> reaga: if you want prettier updates, conky might be worth looking at
<unclescratchie> i was thinking maybe something wrong, so thought I would try to download from blender and install,  but I dont know what to do tar file
<reaga> :/
<somsip> unclescratchie: you are much, much, much better served in getting the version from the repo to work. Go to the blender support forum with your crash.txt before trying to compile blender from source. Really.
<unclescratchie> ok
<unclescratchie> thanks   good night
<pack^> reaga: haha. then go download one for the desktop. There are many.
<utug23> sinong filipinno dito ?
<somsip> !tagalog | utug23
<ubottu> utug23: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<utug23> oo
<utug23> somsip
 * somsip sighs
<somsip> yes?
<utug23> matroon pala tayu community dito sa pilipinas hahaha nakakatuwa naman!!!
<somsip> utug23: magandang araw, but I don't speak any tagalog so either speak english here, or go to the #ubuntu-ph channel. Thanks
<webzz> Is anyone really familiar with the Unity desktop/Cinnamon and workspaces?
<utug23> taga san kaba?
<somsip> !anyone | webzz
<ubottu> webzz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<webzz> lol ok
<webzz> when you do Window Spread, is there a way to get the windows in each workspace to spread on mouse hover like they do in cinnamon?
<goodwin> when 14.04 will be released?
<somsip> goodwin: April 2014 about the 17th
<jAguAr`> i just updated my system from 12.04 to 14.04 and now i can't get either gnome or kde to boot properly... please help
<somsip> !14.04 | jAguAr`
<ubottu> jAguAr`: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ak5> hi, I am having some issues with LVM, can someone help me out? I added a disk new disk, partitioned it, added the partition to the volume group which / is on, but / is still full :(
<davido45> theres any body there how to fix disconnecting and slow connection of alfa awus036 adapter in ubuntu its using rtl8187 in linux
<Stunt_> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro Retina? All of the articles I have found have been pure garbage.
<somsip> !relatek | Stunt_
<somsip> !realtek | davido45
<ubottu> davido45: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Stunt_> !relatek
<Stunt_> Whoops
<Stunt_> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<somsip> Stunt_: that was my typo, and intended for davido45...
<roasted> is there a command to restart unity without rebooting or logging out/in
<Stunt_> Nope I know. Just wanted to check out what the command did
<Stunt_> First time in the ubuntu channel.
<somsip> roasted: unity --reset
<Bashing-om> ak5: Is your /boot partiton in '/' directory ? might check and see if it is full of old kernels (??).
<potential> Ubuntu means "Humanity to others".
<roasted> somsip: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<somsip> potential: if you go OT, the ops will be summoned immediately. You've been kicked already today
<rww> ahem
<somsip> roasted: my bad http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<somsip> roasted: ^^^
 * rww looks amused
<roasted> doesnt work
<roasted> logging out and back in bye
<roasted> boom
<roasted> hud works again. yayyyy
<homefix> coming from galaxynote 3
<homefix> finally
<potential> I have a question regarding xchat, can I ask it here, or should I go to another channel?
<somsip> potential: you can try here. Lots of people use it so you may get an answer
<joey_> how do i make lubuntu not show content when moving or resizing
<potential> Ok. When I see a message that is red colored, what does it mean?
<potential> I mean, in xchat.
<pranav> can there be a configuration like 'channel' for a wifi network, which prevents me from a network being scanned using wpa_cli (when all others shows up)
<rww> potential: it means someone put your nick at the start of the line
<rww> possibly also the middle of the line potential i'm not sure
<potential> can you put two names in order so two people (or more) are red colored in their respective chats?
<pack^> potential: you can go to settings and look at what colors are assigned to what things.
<chalcedony`> ./dns host.here  works fine in hexchat on windows7 here at my new location. however it does not work in xchat on debian, here. it used to work fine at my other house. how do i get it to work?
<pack^> win7?
<Ben64> chalcedony`: what does "./dns host.here" do
<potential> Thank you.
<potential> rww: pack: are your names in red in this message?
<chalcedony`> Ben64, translates the host to an ip
<pack^> potential: I am not using xchat.
<rww> (I don't use xchat)
<Ben64> chalcedony`: wait, on debian? you know there are both xchat and debain channels, why are you asking here?
<potential> what do you recommend?
<pack^> potential: It would if I were using it.
<potential> for IRC
<pack^> potential: did you look in settings to see the colors?
<chalcedony`> Ben64, if anyone knows they might answer.. #xchat seems very sleepy atm
<pack^> potential: I use irssi or one of the other cli type irc. But many like the gui style.
<Ben64> chalcedony`: look into the "/exec" command in xchat
<potential> pack: yes, I looked in settings, I can't find the color configuration yet.
<pack^> potential: usually on the top line under settings or preferences (can't remember)
<Ben64> potential: you should be asking xchat questions in #xchat
<potential> ben64: understood
<potential> pack: rww: Thank you
<potential> pack: rww: what are your favorite music bands?
<jak2013> how to  open a port? on ubuntu 12.04
<chalcedony`> Ben64, would that be like /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Ben64> chalcedony`: not at all
<chalcedony`> ok
<chalcedony`> EXEC [-o] dns 173-230-165-52.cable.teksavvy.com
<chalcedony`>  sh: [-o]: not found  .. Ben64?
<jak2013> chalcedony`, how to open a port?
<chalcedony`> jak2013, i would like it to resolve the ip
<Ben64> chalcedony`: seriously, this is not the channel for this
<chalcedony`> aww Ben64 but at least you answer
<jak2013> Ben64 any advice for me?
<Gallomimia> hello. i seem to be having a little difficulty getting the net-install image to boot from a flash drive. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ using boot.img.gz unzipped. dd if=boot.img of=/dev/sdg is something i'm doing wrong?
<Ben64> jak2013: ports aren't closed by default. what are you trying to do
<cane99> ;-)
<dupingping_> Hi
<HyperFoxIII> Hey all!
<afraz> hello
<JustFunds> i need a bulk seller for cPanel pls
<Ben64> JustFunds: this channel is for ubuntu support only. not sure if there is an applicable channel for what you want. /msg alis
<jak2013> open the port 3306
<somsip> jak2013: are you running mysql?
<ming> yo
<pack^> jak2013: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11874518/open-port-3306-in-ubuntu-12-04-to-allow-connections-to-mysql-from-any-ip
<clone2> mac puppy rocks
<ming> nah
<ming> hung for is the best system
<ming> *fot
<ming> damn auto correct
<andytt> Hello
<andytt> Are u lonely ?
<andytt> ....
<rww> andytt: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux, not a chat channel.
<andytt> Just kidding
<guesting738> How can I enable hidpi on 14.04?
<ming> who me?
<somsip> !14.04 | guesting738
<ubottu> guesting738: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> guesting738: be patient and wait in #ubuntu+1 for someone to respond to your question, thanks
<ming> is this an ad for something?
<somsip> ming: do you have a support question?
<guesting738> rww: No one is talking there and it's extremely filled, so I thought there might have been a connection problem
<ming> no I'm here offering support
<clone2> ming i need cash
<somsip> ming: great. Best to avoid responding to the trolls then
<ming> same
<clone2> trolls seem to be anyone you dont like
<potential> somsip: what is your advice for trolls?
<somsip> clone2: Anyone who is offtopic and continues to be offtopic after being asked politely to take it elsewhere.
<clone2> we just call them wankers
<somsip> !language | clone2
<ubottu> clone2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<clone2> call someone a trolll is offence
<clone2> try not to do it here
<potential> clone2 has got a point.
<rww> Let's stick to Ubuntu support folks, thanks :)
<potential> I want to help the Ubuntu community be better, how do I start?
<rww> ubottu: getinvolved
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<potential> is ubottu a bot?
<HyperFoxIII> yes
<rww> Depends on what you're interested in. Those are some good links :)
<rww> http://loco.ubuntu.com/ lists our local community teams; if there's one in your area they might be able to help too :)
<clone2> is ubottu an AI
<rww> clone2: no
<Gallomimia> anyone who has a suggestion for what i'm doing wrong with flashing a usb stick with a netboot image?
<clone2> can we trust it?
<newham> i need help
<potential> I can't believe Morgan_Freeman just joined us.
<potential> A good day to you sir!
<cane99> Morgan_Freeman,  are you the movie star?
<potential> Yes, yes.
<potential> I mean, let him tell us.
<newham> i have ubuntu server 12.04 and I installed noip2 so my server would update my house IP. I can't see noip2 running when I do chkconfig but I do sudo noip and it starts it but then I reboot server and I have to start noip again
<wafflejock> Gallomimia: are you targetting the disk and not the partition on the drive
<cane99> newham, you coming from the RHEL world too
<newham> any help would be awesome
<newham> not sure I know what you are talking about
<cane99> newham, ubuntu doesn't use chkconfig
<newham> i installed it
<somsip> newham: this has instructions. It might be old-ish, but it's worth a try http://vairavanlaxman.com/blog/2010/06/start-no-ip-on-startup-in-ubuntu.html
<clone2> Gallomimia sourceforage has a uni boot program for usb for linux
<newham> i am desperate
<newham> I have already tried it
<somsip> newham: have you seen all of the corrections in the comments?
<somsip> newham: alterntive updatrt script here: http://lorentzen.blogspot.com/2012/12/proper-upstart-script-for-no-ip-dns.html
<newham> somsip: no but I will check.Whats weird is I can't even see the service running
<tushar> hello
<somsip> newham: how do you check it? ps aux | grep noip (or no-ip)
<Black_hawx61> any one would like to tell me how can i play Microsoft games on Ubuntu cause i already have tried "wine" and "play on Linux"
<potential> fedora has a really neat option that makes your window to half the screen when you drag it to the side, how can I enable this function on ubuntu?
<pack^> Black_hawx61: install steam and play the win games that are ported for linux
<DistroHopper> Hello everyone. :)
<wafflejock> Black_hawx61: yeah from what I understand wine is the way to go where it works, generally I just stick with games made for Linux from Steam and have a separate Windows box for Windows only games
<wafflejock> hello DistroHopper
<newham> [ ? ]  killprocs
<newham>  [ ? ]  module-init-tools
<newham>  [ ? ]  network-interface
<newham>  [ ? ]  network-interface-container
<newham>  [ ? ]  network-interface-security
<newham>  [ ? ]  networking
<newham>  [ ? ]  ondemand
<newham> noip isn't there
<newham> why?
<DistroHopper> Hello wafflejock.
<tushar> DistroHopper: How many distros have you tried so far?
<Black_hawx61> u mean like sun virtual box?
<DistroHopper> tushar; let me count, um.
<pack^> Black_hawx61: no
<wafflejock> Black_hawx61: I use virtualbox for Photoshop but I doubt it would be very good for gaming
<newham> somsip: any help?
<tushar> DistroHopper: yeah, sure.
<DistroHopper> just finishing with elementary os, i'd say it'd be the thirteenth distro i've tried
<clone2> have have 15 or so tushar
<clone2> i
<newham> ok thanks
<tushar> DistroHopper: Amazing. Which one is the best for you?
<usr13_> DistroHopper: I thought there were only 2.
<Black_hawx61> it worked thankx
<tushar> clone2: This is just amazing. Which is the best one according to you?
<clone2> try the puppy series or mints good
<clone2> tails has tor
<FuuqUmiist> does ubuntu automatically update the file manager?
<xangua> potential: install compiz settings manager from software center, open it and configure the Grid plugin to work as you want
<clone2> zorin also good
<potential> xangua, thank you.
<DistroHopper> tushar; i really enjoyed ubuntu studio
<DistroHopper> usr13; what?
<clone2> distrowatch hasthem all for download
<tushar> DistroHopper: May I know what do you mostly do on Ubuntu-Studio?
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: the software manager regularly checks for updates to any installed packages including the file manager
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: you can manually run an update through the command line using, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<pack^> clone2: you can download tor package from internet and run the executable to make a standalone tor in ubuntu/debian. Or really most *nix.
<DistroHopper> mostly graphic design for school and a little bit of programming with geany; i also did all of my photo editing with it. and then i liked to play with all of the audio tools
<wafflejock> DistroHopper: yeah just found out about Hydrogen recently it's pretty fun
<FuuqUmiist> wafflejock how do you simulate sudo apt-get -s update ?
<clone2> yes but tails comes with it
<tushar> DistroHopper: That's cool. Glad it's working out good for you. So, which programming language do you like the most for your work?
<usr13_> DistroHopper: See my PM
<clone2> pack
<DistroHopper> 1.) i see no pm ;c 2.) all of my studies required a majority of html/css and some things like python and ruby
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: unsure about your exact meaning or how you would do a "dry install" the update is just to fetch the latest package list from repositories you have listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list but the second command with upgrade tells it to actually grab new packages you'll still get a list of packages being upgraded and a confirmation
<pack^> clone2: https://www.torproject.org/
<DistroHopper> im actually deciding on which distro to go to right now and make it my distro of choice
<agent_white> But then... what will your /nick be if you settle on one?
<FuuqUmiist> wafflejock yeah i want to test what it will be actually upgrading
<clone2> running from disc would be a dry install no
<tushar> DistroHopper: I guess Geany is good for those languages. I think you should try Fedora...
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: it will list the packages when you say  to upgrade and Y/n to install
<clone2> installed only in ram
<FuuqUmiist> ok
<DistroHopper> tbh i've never actually tried fedora
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: there may be a safer way but I don't know it
<tushar> DistroHopper: When I tried fedora, I was amazed at the smoothness in it's working
<agent_white> DistroHopper: Have you tried Arch Linux?
<wafflejock> DistroHopper: yeah I've been on Kubuntu for a while played around with Mint (cinammon and MATE) and was on Ubuntu for a bit but been happy with Kubuntu
<pack^> DistroHopper: just go down the list in distrowatch.com until you hit #50. You should have a good idea by then.
<wafflejock> I'm tempted by Arch for sure
<DistroHopper> arch linux was so fun
<DistroHopper> but i had to remove it because my father thought i was breaking my computer with all of the terminal commands and such he saw
<clone2> try mac puppy
<agent_white> I've been on Arch for the past ~3 years. I enjoy it.  It's nice to not really have anything pre-installed.
<ammp> Anyone have experience with mpd/ncmpcpp problems? It just up and stopped playing anything.
<agent_white> Lean-and-mean.
<tushar> I loved Ubuntu till 10.04. After that, they introduced a different UI and I moved to Fedora. I am enjoying Fedora since then.
<DistroHopper> Not going to lie, but I enjoy every UI that Linux has. Including Unity.
<wafflejock> yeah there were parts of Unity I liked, just felt locked in
<pack^> tushar: I have switched to xfce on whatever base I am running. At least on most. Still have a few with unity or cinnamon.
<FuuqUmiist> for people new to linux coming from windows i will likely recommend linux mint
<agent_white> Switched to a tiling window manager (awesomewm) and never looked back. Too perfect! :P
<usr13_> DistroHopper is a pretty well rounded Linux enthusiast.
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: yeah good call, I put my parents on it
<wafflejock> FuuqUmiist: they're happy with it
<clone2> utorrent or transmission for torrents?
<FuuqUmiist> ubuntu is just too different from windows
<DistroHopper> Delugeeeeeee BitTorrent Client
<agent_white> clone2: Transmission.
<wafflejock> yeah the menu thing really grinds my gears too
<FuuqUmiist> 90% of the world uses windows
<FuuqUmiist> but now there is windows 8 heh
<agent_white> 90% of the world uses a web-browser, not the full OS.
<clone2> tryed duluge didnt like it
<tushar> pack^: Yeah, I tried xfce but I like gnome very much. I don't know but I really enjoyed the old looks of Gnome. Have you tried fedora?
<DistroHopper> I didn't even know uTorrent was Linux compatible. Never checked it.
<potential> I am a very enthusiast Linux enthusiast.
<wafflejock> agent_white: yeah true that's why I moved my parents to Linux, old hardware and know they just use the internet and skype anyhow
<agent_white> potential: How is that goeing for you?
<DistroHopper> My favorite DEs were Pantheon and XFCE.
<agent_white> wafflejock: As long as you setup the desktop how they like it, there's no reason for them not to like it :)
<pack^> tushar: yeah. I am not really impressed by it. It's ok.
<DistroHopper> i moved my grandma to elementary and she was so happy with it, minus her canon printer not being supported ( ' "
<clone2> linux is suppost to be easyer for new people not use to windows
<pack^> tushar: I used Red Hat back before it was enterprise and was open.
<wafflejock> agent_white: exactly, they're getting old so it took some pushing to get them to change but I just installed it on an extra HDD in the computer and told them we can just switch the cable back if you're unhappy
<potential> agent_white: I am trying not to pay too much attention to the Linus Torvalds head affirmation when he said "no" when they asked him if there were any back-doors in it.
<DistroHopper> wafflejock: did  they ever pull the cable?
<wafflejock> no they like it now
<clone2> backtrack sure hacks wifi easy
<tushar> pack^: Yes, same here. When it was named to Fedora, I went to ubuntu somehow and fell in love with it. Oh man! it had everything including VLC!
<wafflejock> the stupid power supply died mysteriously though, it was still spinning the fan which made it very confusing, but $30 fix
<clone2> vlc does kick ass
<agent_white> potential: Well it was them asking him if the feds asked him, not him confirming. But it's ok, the NSA is everywhere anyways.
<pack^> tushar: no. long before fedora started.
<Busybyeski> how can i upgrade to the LTS beta from 13.10?
<potential> agent_white: everywhere?
<clone2> upgrade package
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clone2> the bot is un happy
<agent_white> wafflejock: Just like me converting parents to Chromium. Though, I just removed IE, and renamed Chrome to "Internet Explorer". Ignorance is bliss.
<usr13_> Busybyeski: Ask on #ubuntu+1
<agent_white> potential: EVERYWHERE.
<clone2> nothing for him to do
<potential> agent_white: TOILETS.
<Busybyeski> usr13_: thanks
<agent_white> xangua: SORRY.
<agent_white> *cough-oldfogies-cough*
<Gallomimia> wafflejock: yes i'm targeting the disk and not the partition. looks all good now that i'm booted from a HD, but no dice when i try to boot from it
<Gallomimia> odd.... 16bit fat on an 8gig flash drive... doesn't seem logical
<clone2> Gallomimia sourceforage has a uni boot program for usb for linux
<ses1984> what would be a good app or apps to use to share my screen with a few other people, like i need to demo some software for a few other people
<Gallomimia> yeah maybe i'll try that. thanks for the idea clone2. usually don't have any trouble with using dd
<clone2> it give you a multi boot multi os
<Gallomimia> this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<clone2> sounds right
<clone2> check the screen shoots
<wafflejock> ses1984: google hangouts works pretty well
<clone2> shots
<Gallomimia> doesn't sound like it will do what i want. i need an alternative installer for ubuntu so i can install on raid using LVM
<ses1984> wafflejock: oh really i've never used it for that before. i'll have to check that out
<wafflejock> yeah video conference and can share screens
<wafflejock> ses1984: I use it with my brother and clients for business it works well to be able to show things
<wafflejock> ses1984: everyone just installs a chrome plugin for it to work
<Gallomimia> perhaps it will use the image i provide. i'll give it a shot
<Gallomimia> wafflejock: targeting the disk not the partition is the right method yes?
<wafflejock> Gallomimia: from what I understand that's usually correct
<Gallomimia> yep me too
<Gallomimia> odd that. why won't it boot
<Gallomimia> maybe i have the wrong image file? it looks right...
<wafflejock> Gallomimia: have you booted other USB drives on that machine?
<Gallomimia> sure. that's how i installed ubuntu to begin with
<Gallomimia> maybe it doesn't like the usb3 ports?
<wafflejock> Gallomimia: could be would try various ports for sure
<Gallomimia> at least it gets no data from the flash drive :/
<Gallomimia> well. no sense using this machine to stay connected here
<ses1984> wafflejock can you share a desktop screen to tablet users
<wafflejock> I think so I have a tablet if you wanna try you can pm me and I'll give you my gmail
<wafflejock> I'm pretty sure it works though
<wafflejock> I know you can video conf on the tablet
<wafflejock> and the screenshare appears through the same "viewport"
<wafflejock> so I imagine it works I'm just always on my laptop/desktop setup
<ses1984> i might take you up on that offer
<ses1984> i'm just trying to get it to work from one desktop to another and having some problems
<pack^> ses1984: there are several listed if you google "ubuntu: video conference and share screens"
<wafflejock> k I'm always interested in knowing the limits anyhow gonna step out for a sec brb...
<ses1984> i will check that out too thanks
<wafflejock> yeah I like hangouts cause it's cross platform but if there's other good options available I'm open to hearing them too
<wafflejock> sometimes everyone doesn't have a gmail account which can be problematic
<ses1984> i feel a little inept because it's not immediately obvious to me how to share screens
<ses1984> i googled and it says 'hover over the left side of the window' and i'm hovering and no icon is popping up
<sibin> http://myonlinetask.com/?task=5881
<wafflejock> there should be a list of things when you hover your mouse over the hangouts window
<wafflejock> one with a green box and white arrow to share
<wafflejock> ses1984: you have to start a hangout first and after you join in the video chat screen is what they're talking about
<Gallomimia> clone2: fail for two reasons: won't recognize my thumb drive, no versions of ubuntu 13.10 ergo don't use
<clone2> try different distros
<Gallomimia> i have no desire to try other distros
<clone2> just try to fix the problem
<Gallomimia> it boots the live version of ubuntu no problem
<wafflejock> Gallomimia: yeah sorry don't have a ton of experience with the USB drive installs I have like 5 of em but just used some usb installer to make em all and didn't really have a problem
<clone2> you limit  the method
<elky> clone2: telling people to "just try to fix the problem" is not helpful
<clone2> think outside the box
<Gallomimia> maybe someone can tell me if i'm on the wrong image for net install of ubuntu 13.10
<ses1984> wafflejock is there supposed to be some distinction between video calls and video chats? the only thing i seem to be able to see on either end here are video calls
<ses1984> and i dont see anything about screen sharing
<wafflejock> ses1984: no just video chat
<wafflejock> or video call whatever
<clone2> elky did someone address you or are you here to help
<wafflejock> no difference
<Gallomimia> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ i don't know which of these i should try. so far i've tried boot.img
<wafflejock> ses1984: once you start that then you can screenshare
<wafflejock> ses1984: even if you have no webcam you should be able to join
<wafflejock> that initiates the hangout window and runs the plugin
<elky> clone2: i'm trying to steer you back to being helpful.
<wafflejock> within the plugin then you can screenshare
<pack^> Gallomimia: just curious. why net install? why not just download the regular install disk?
<clone2> and trying is what i sshould have said
<Gallomimia> pack^: such a disk has no option to install on raid. why not? i don't know. it's very dismaying
<eren_> sa
<eren_> hello selamun aleyküm
<wafflejock> aleyküm selam ?
<pack^> Gallomimia: really? How odd. I thought in the 'set up manually' section of the install (formatting/partitioning) you had your choice of lvm, raid, etc.
<eren_> saygı gösterin
<Gallomimia> yeah i thought so too. lvm is there but i don't see any way to do it on a raid
<elky> eren_: english please?
<eren_> what
<eren_> neden
<elky> eren_: this channel uses english only
<dddan> Hey guys, how do I boot into CLI from grub? I thought it was alt+F1 at grub, and that DOES show the cli for a second, but then it just boots up anyway without letting me do anything
<eren_> what
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: You can't dd a kernel image to a drive and have it be bootable.
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: this isn't a kernel image... it's really a disk. it shows up with all sorts of files and what not
<rannonga> how to get into tty
<wafflejock> rannonga: Ctrl+Alt+F1, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<pack^> Gallomimia: have you tried to google for information?
<Gallomimia> yes.
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: What is the name of the file you're dding?
<Gallomimia> there's a lot of information especially on ubuntuwiki and they're mostly all very old. the best of them say use net install or alternate installer
<Gallomimia> Jordan_U: boot.img from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Jordan_U> Gallomimia: Just use the .iso.
<Gallomimia> k\
<Gallomimia> that means i will reboot and close this program down. g'day thanks all
<wafflejock> I'm tuckered too g'night er g'day everyone
<evoain> Hello
<Overlordz> hi
<evoain> Overlordz: What do you mostly do on Ubuntu Linux?
<Beldar> lurk
<Overlordz> evoain, play games, surf the net, program...
<Overlordz> and yes, lurk :P
<evoain> Overlordz: Which programming languages do you use to program?
<Overlordz> evoain, lately c#, some ruby.  c# I have to use a virtual machine or remote desktop for.
<ethang> My second monitor has lost resolutions and is stuck at 1024x768, even though it's a wide screen
<ethang> any ideas?
<Overlordz> ethang, have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<ethang> <Overlord> not yet.  Let me try that
<ethang> <Overlord> I added a resolution to the vga-1 monitor, now how do i switch to that mode?
<ice9> when I install zram on 13.10 I get this error: init: zram-config post-stop process (3317) terminated with status 1
<FuuqUmiist> is there a bot on this channel that tells you what software versions are supported for each ubuntu release?
<sunny_> Hello I need some help regarding Installation of Ubuntu/Xubuntu 13.10 on a Non_PAE supported CPU
<ethang> Overlordz: thanks! that fixed it.  I appreciate the help
<sunny_> the system/laptop is currently running Xubuntu 12.04
<somsip> FuuqUmiist: do !info {package} {version}
<somsip> !info php5 precise | FuuqUmiist (example)
<FuuqUmiist> somsip what is the bots name
<ubottu> FuuqUmiist (example): php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.10 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Overlordz> ethang, sweet, no problem
<sunny_> can anyone help please?!
<sunny_> !info
<ethang> sunny_: what was your question?
<somsip> sunny_: from the wiki on this, you are on one of the only supported non-PAE distros. Unless you go to lubuntu-fake-PAE https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<sunny_> I have a old laptop with Pentium M processor.. the machine currently is running Xubuntu 12.04
<sunny_> i want to upgrade it to 13.10 .. I was wondering if it is possible to modify the installation media/ISO to add a non-pae kernel?
<somsip> sunny_: that question is essentially answered on that page I linked to.
<sunny_> on that page they are using fake-pae
<sunny_> What I want is to modify the ISO Image to add a nonpae kernel
<sunny_> I want to know if it is possible if yes then how?
<somsip> sunny_: it explains 3 currently supported options. You might find some other method elsewhere, but...<shrugs>
<sunny_> ok.. thank you somsip
<sunny_> Thank you for replying though!!
<somsip> sunny_: np. I know it wasn't a complete answer but it does seem like non-PAE is being phased out.
<sunny_> I know.. but I only have this old machine with me.. cannot afford a new machine right now
<Ben64> if you stick with 12.04, you have until april 2017 to get a new one
<_nedr> hello.. i have a nvidia optimus laptop running ubuntu 13.10 with optimus drivers (primusrun)... i am trying to connect a second monitor via VGA, but the 2nd screen is frozen
<sunny_> Ben64, you are right!! but still I was wondering if at all that slipstreaming is possible..
<sunny_> :)
<Ben64> slipstreaming is a windows thing, the fact of the matter is pae is the only kernel available on 13.10. feel free to compile your own, but thats more of a hassle
<olalonde> Hi all. I have Ubuntu running on a machine with no keyboard/monitor. I would like to access the GUI of ubuntu over my LAN network. Which solution would give me the best performance? VNC maybe? I read an article about some corporate networks where they run all their machines in a VM data center and all their computers are "thin" clients.. what technology do they use to make it so that the speed/latency is very low when accessing a VM from the thin client?
<sunny_> so if I compile my own kernel.. will it allow me to switch off PAE support?
<_nedr> ok i checked some more... the screen is not frozen... its just that the desktop is not refreshing.. everything else refreshes fine
<_nedr> so if i open a new window... that displays fine... but if i minimise to desktop.. it still shows the window that was open
<sunny_> Ben64, if I use the miniISO method and add fake-pae support, can I directly upgrade to 13.10 from 12.04 or first I have to upgrade to 12.10 then 13.04 and then to 13.10?
<Ben64> i'd recommend fresh install
<sunny_> ok .. how will I install a fresh system when the CPU is not supporting PAE?
<Ben64> read that link from earlier about how to install it
<sunny_> I don't want Lubuntu
<Ben64> then stick with 12.04
<sunny_> --.--
<sunny_> thanks
<Gallomimia> starting to suspect the reason for this image not being bootable is the usb drive i'm using
<Guest30> possible.  sometimes they go bad
<Gallomimia> this one's newer. but it says something about no cache file found. assuming disk mode write-through
<Gallomimia> then just boots from my hd
<Gallomimia> but this other flash drive with a live image on it works fine. that won't let me install on raid tho :(
<Gallomimia> nope. same error still :/
<_nedr> how do i pin a window to a workspace in unity (dual-monitor) setup?
<_nedr> what i mean is i just want one window shown in my second monitor
<yanaz> Hello good people
<yanaz> I'm ubuntu noob and I'm seeking for help
<Gallomimia> can anyone help me install ubuntu on a raid using LVM?
<Gallomimia> yanaz hi. how are you?
<Gallomimia> !ask | yanaz
<ubottu> yanaz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yanaz> My question is: How do i make system to ask for password when changing resolution and other display settings - Ubuntu 12.04
<yanaz> ok sorry for that
<Gallomimia> oh you asked quick anyway. it's a good question, i'm not really sure it's possible
<Gallomimia> hopefully someone who knows more than me will prove it wrong
<yanaz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gallomimia> ubottu is very smart :)
<ubottu> Gallomimia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FuuqUmiist> what app do you use to remote desktop 2 ubuntu machines?
<kudu_> hey
<FuuqUmiist> hey hey
<kudu91> wassup!
<Gallomimia> FuuqUmiist: i would use vnc
<FuuqUmiist> Gallomimia which one
<Eagleman7> How do i start NFS lock? i got an error from my mail server that it cant lock files
<kudu91> just test driving ubuntu, i'm used to debian :L
<Gallomimia> FuuqUmiist: i've never done it on ubuntu. your remote machine will need the server and you'll need the client
<FuuqUmiist> yeah for windows remote desktop is easy, and file sharing is easy too
<Gallomimia> trying to build a raid.... on anything. i want to install ubuntu under LVM on it. if i try to build it from my install on another disk i get "mdadm" (no such file or directory)
<Gallomimia> you might just look into using a remote X session. tunnel it over ssh
<Eagleman7> How do i start NFS lock? i got an error from my mail server that it cant lock files
<gordonjcp> FuuqUmiist: I don't think I've ever used remote desktop on Ubuntu, what are you trying to do?
<FuuqUmiist> gordonjcp i want to control the desktop computer when i am out of town
<FuuqUmiist> for trouble shooting and the user needs help with ubuntu, they will see what i am doing and stuff
<FuuqUmiist> when*
<Ben64> just pick a vnc server and run it, i think vino is the default one
<Ben64> and if you want to have it secure, use it over a ssh tunnel
<ronin> how could I grep for a line where there's two words in any order
<_nedr> hello.. when i click on a flash video with dual-monitor and go to full screen ... it goes to full-screen on my primary monitor ...very annoying.
<_nedr> how can i fix this
<somsip> ronin: pipe it through grep twice: cat file | grep word1 | grep word2
<ronin> somsip, amazing
<ronin> :)
<Eagleman7> How do i start NFS lock? i got an error from my mail server that it cant lock files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available
<wkmanire> Hello
<wkmanire> I'm having a little trouble with an install.  Hoping for some insight.
<cfhowlett> !details|wkmanire,
<ubottu> wkmanire,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wkmanire> I have a problem with install, I'm running Ubuntu version 12 LTS When I try to do boot the system, I get the following output: _, but I expected it to do boot the installer.
<olalonde> is it possible to create a transaction with to TXOUTs?
<olalonde> just miner fee
<olalonde> no*
<wkmanire> I have an older machine with a 32 bit processor.
<wkmanire> I'm booting from a live USB device.
<olalonde> oops, wrong chan
<wkmanire> GRUB loads and tries to boot the installer but then it fails.
<lxsameer> hey guys i install broadcom-sta driver what is the kernel modules name which i should use ?
<cfhowlett> wkmanire, "older" machines might like lubuntu better than ubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for older hardware
<cfhowlett> lxsameer, http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<wkmanire> This machine was built in 2000.
<cfhowlett> wkmanire, yeah, you really should try 12.04 lubuntu or xubuntu.
<wkmanire> I haven't heard of lubuntu. Is that appropriate of a server installation?
<wkmanire> for a*
<Gallomimia> that's odd... i just managed to build a raid using "Disks" program. Had to install mdadm first. immediately after building it it says "ARRAY IS DEGRADED" 1 disk is missing. recovering 0.0% 4h some minutes remaining
<cfhowlett> wkmanire, doh!  server!  nevermind
<wkmanire> I want to use this machine as a DNS server
<cfhowlett> wkmanire, forget everything I said and check the #uubntu-server channel
<wkmanire> cfhowlett: Thanks.
<Eagleman7> How do i start NFS lock? i got an error from my mail server that it cant lock files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available
<yanaz> OK so can i make ubuntu ask for password when changing particular settings ? What are the most comprehensive permission management tools ? - Ubuntu 12.04
<Gallomimia> but seriously. why is a freshly built raid being rebuilt? there's nothing to rebuild
<Gallomimia> there aren't even any partitions on it
<hateball> yanaz: polkit
<yanaz> thanks
<iptable> Gallomimia, did you create a fresh raid, or assemble/reassemble?
<Gallomimia> fresh raid
<Gallomimia> previously unraided disks. one was unformatted, two were hfs+
<iptable> Gallomimia, there are 2 ways to build e.g. RAID1. One way will reinitialize the RAID to "fresh" and another will "sync to first disk" to preserve data
<Eagleman7> How do i fix this error on dovecot, it looks like it is a locking problem with nfs: files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available
<Gallomimia> it's a raid5 btw
<Gallomimia> it appears to be "recovering" the one that was never formatted or used previously
<iptable> Gallomimia, that's slightly different. Raid5 = each sector is XORd on 2 drives and XOR saved on third. you need that in order to have the RAID in sync
<Gallomimia> sure that's great. except there's no data at all to put into sync
<iptable> Gallomimia, keep in mind that mdraid doesn't know, nor care, about the underlying filesystem
<iptable> Gallomimia, so it's not aware of such concepts as files and their data.
<Gallomimia> so it's going to do this no matter what's on the drives?
<iptable> Gallomimia, if you want something more intelligent than that, you have to either use ZFS or btrfs. These filesystems do their own RAID, which is data-aware.
<Gallomimia> great i guess :/ i'll have a nice backup of my data that i already backed up and want to destroy
<Gallomimia> i haven't put a filesystem on it either
<Gallomimia> i just coupled them up in a raid with the "Disks" program
<iptable> Gallomimia, as stated, mdraid doesn't know, nor care
<Gallomimia> i honestly just want to install ubuntu under LVM encrypted on the set
<Gallomimia> don't want it to write anything to the disks till i can get that figured out
<iptable> Gallomimia, so why don't you use the ubuntu partitioning app that's present in the installer, or gparted, to partition correctly?
<Gallomimia> doesn't seem to be working for me
<iptable> Gallomimia, works for everyone when correctly used actually. Disks may be trying to assemble the raid instead of creating.
 * iptable goes away. need to get ready
<Gallomimia> if you have any instructions you could link where i can follow along. everything i've found says "use the alternate installer" which i cannot find for 13.10. i assumed it was
<Gallomimia> well. now that the raid is built, maybe i'll see what's going on with the liveCD
<Eagleman7> How do i fix this error on dovecot, it looks like it is a locking problem with nfs: files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available
<llutz> Eagleman7: your mailboxes on nfs?
<Eagleman7> llutz yes
<llutz> Eagleman7: needs lockd running
<Eagleman7> llutz i think it is
<llutz> Eagleman7: on client + server?
<Eagleman7> root      1457  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Mar05   0:00 [lockd]
<Eagleman7> llutz i think so, its on freenas
<llutz> Eagleman7: check it
<Eagleman7> llutz i have no idea how to xD
<Eagleman7> it should basicly be running
<chat-mod> hello
<llutz> Eagleman7: "i think" and "should be" isn't very helpful to fix errors.
<Eagleman7> i cant ps aux grep it but it may be running as another name
<chat-mod> llutz please do not be rude to users. Ty hun
<Eagleman7> llutz i know, but i've got my mysql databases running on the same server and they are not giving me lockd errors
<llutz> Eagleman7: try dovecot using dotlock, it won't need lockd. maybe that works
<llutz> chat-mod: go get a live
<chat-mod> llutz stop being disrespectufl right now
<chat-mod> and do not tell mods what to do
<Eagleman7> ow wow
<chat-mod> hello gregmoreno
<Eagleman7> you are really pushing it now, chat-mod
<llutz> chat-mod: had a clown for breakfast? stop it
<Ben64> llutz: don't feed the trolls, please
<chat-mod> Eagleman7 this is not your business, you need to not interfere with mods duties
<Eagleman7> go abuse something i real life
<llutz> Ben64: usually i won't, but ... sry
<Ben64> llutz: it never works out, trust me :)
<llutz> Ben64: i should know better after so long time
<david> david
<Busybyeski> i'm not super familiar with window managers, but i can get the xfce package and remove unity somehow, right? without switching to xubuntu?
<Guest88756> In ubuntu you can install the deepin software centre is that ok to do
<cfhowlett> Busybyeski, yes you can.
<chat-mod> Guest88756 absolutely
<somsip> Busybyeski: not so easy to cleanly remove unity, but eay to install xfce and use that as your default session
<llutz> Busybyeski: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop      (or just xfce4)
<Guest88756> I asm using Xubuntu sorrey
<Ben64> Guest88756: i'm not seeing deepin in the repositories, are you sure you are on ubuntu?
<r4n4> hello all. Anyone could explain please, if and what the difference is between "sudo su -" and "sudo -i" ? I tried both, then "printenv" and it looks the same.
<Busybyeski> where can i choose which manager to use as my default session?
<chat-mod> r4n4 the su and -i?
<chat-mod> different letters! :P
<Ben64> chat-mod: please stop
<johelish> I'm looking for a program to monitor when internet goes down and log it to a file.. Does anyone know of this?
<chat-mod> Ben64 do not tell mods what to do or you'll be kicked
<Guest88756> deepin needs to be installed through ppa
<r4n4> chat-mod: very funny
<Tazmain> hi all, I am stuggling a bit to find out how to make a system wide variable P4ROOT. How do I create a system wide varaible ?
<Ben64> Guest88756: then it is not supported here and you're pretty much on your own with it
<somsip> r4n4: scroll down to 'Special notes...' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ben64> !away > Ser|Away
<ubottu> Ser|Away, please see my private message
<geirha> r4n4: sudo su -  uses two commands to do the same as the one command sudo -i; use the latter, it's less silly
<Eagleman7> llutz it didnt help
<r4n4> somsip: thanks, I checked it. But they don't discuss "sudo su -" (the trailing dash). As I said before: the paths are the same when I use either "sudo su -" or "sudo -i". I checked with "printenv"
<chat-mod> llutz please do not give out incorrect commands
<r4n4> geirha: oh ok, so they really are doing exactly the same?
<Eagleman7> llutz: dotlock_use_excl = yes
<geirha> r4n4: They achieve the same, yes, a root login shell
<r4n4> geirha: ok, thank's for clarification.
<Gallomimia> geirha: i do believe there's a difference. the environment passed is not the same in both commands
<hgth> One particular package is held back during an apt-get upgrade. How can I find out why?
<somsip> hgth: which package?
<DJones> chat-mod: You are not a channel operator, so please don't pretend that you are
<chat-mod> DJones do not tell me what to do
<hgth> somsip: owncloud
<Gallomimia> chat-mod: leave the channel please
<Gallomimia> aw. kicked already
<Eagleman7> bye
<Eagleman7> How do i fix this error on dovecot, it looks like it is a locking problem with nfs: files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available
<geirha> Gallomimia: It should be
<mort96> Hi!
<Gallomimia> geirha: i read an article on it awhile back. there are differences between all the ways of getting a # prompt
<somsip> hgth: usually held-back packages if (see top answer) http://is.gd/PwI38S Not sure why owncloud would do this other than for this reason
<mort96> How's it going?
<geirha> Gallomimia: Yes, though there shouldn't be any difference between those two
<Gallomimia> rghh george is getting angry... so annoyed trying to get this thing to to install
<Busybyeski> so once this installs, how can i switch between xfce and unity?
<hgth> somsip: Ok, I’ll try that command out, thanks
<cfhowlett> mort96, this isn't the chitchat channel.  If you need help, state the issue - or offer help.
<Gallomimia> i'm trying to get my system to boot from a usb disk. i had it working an hour ago...
<cfhowlett> Busybyeski, logout.  choose the alternate desktop environment.  login
<vadimkolchev> hi all. how can I convert flv video to 3gp?
<cfhowlett> vadimkolchev, ffmpeg or avconv will do it
<Busybyeski> cfhowlett: it is made apparent on the login screen?
<vadimkolchev> cfhowlett, sorry, not familiar with the way it is done. could you please advise me what parameters to use?
<cfhowlett> Busybyeski, click on the ubuntu gear to get the switch menu
<Busybyeski> ah great thanks
<cfhowlett> vadimkolchev, ffmpeg -i videoname.flv videonname.3gp
<vadimkolchev> cfhowlett, thanks a lot, will try it now
<Pliance> how would I expand the size of my swap on the command line.
<vadimkolchev> cfhowlett, it created a 3gp file with size of 0 bytes
<cfhowlett> vadimkolchev, ffmpeg -i videoname.flv          what's the output
<Eagleman7> How do i fix this error on dovecot, it looks like it is a locking problem with nfs: files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available.  NFS lock is running on both the server and client
<vadimkolchev> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/hzU1UV45
<Gallomimia> Pliance: i do have the steps for that saved here somewhere i think. i will find
<cfhowlett> vadimkolchev, sad to say, I can't see the paste from Beijing.  take this question over to #ubuntustudio
<sasa84> hello
<geirha> Pliance: you use fdisk to remove the current swap partition, then create a new, bigger one in its place. Then run mkswap on it and update /etc/fstab with the new uuid
<DEBIMAN> haha
<DEBIMAN> hello!
<geirha> Pliance: If you intend to use it for hibernation, there's a couple more places you have to edit
<DEBIMAN> is 14.04 stable enough for a daily driver?
<sasa84> i'm having problem with lists.ubuntu.com. i'm admin of our ubuntu list and when i'm logging it says that authentification failed. i'm trying to log with my user password. is there any way that i could reset my admin password or should i try something else?
<Gallomimia> Pliance: here's some info on making a new (larger) swap file. http://digitizor.com/2011/02/06/create-swap-file-ubuntu-linux/
<DJones> DEBIMAN: Probably best asking in 14.04's support channel (until its released anyway) #ubuntu+1
<DEBIMAN> DJones: thanks I'll hit up there
<Eagleman7> How do i fix this error on dovecot, it looks like it is a locking problem with nfs: files:  Mar  6 08:41:24 domain dovecot: imap(user@domain.com): Error: fcntl(read-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/domain/user/.Eagleman7/dovecot.index: No locks available.  NFS lock is running on both the server and client
<Eagleman7> No one that can help me? :(
<Eagleman7> that=who
<goodwin> how do i check which ports are currently in use?
<goodwin> and which port can be allocated for extra?
<Gallomimia> i am finding absolutely no option to install onto a raid, built or not, in the live-cd installer. can someone suggest to me what installation medium i should use to install on a raid5? (software raid)
<Pliance> Cheers Gallomimia I will read that article about swap files ...
<Gallomimia> welcome Pliance. i used it several times on my remote servers
<MaxFrames> hello
<basil> Hi just finished brand new installation of Ubuntu 12.04 Server 64bit. Only additional package is Firestarter - to manage firewall. Opened ports 80, 22, 443. I can pin 8.8.8.8 and  google.com. But I still can't access the internet. Would anyone be able to shed some light please?
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please help me re-partition my drives? and no it's not easy I have two ext4 drives and would like to shrink one and add to the other but the freed up space is not near the first patition that I want to enlarge
<MaxFrames> I tried a ubuntu 12.04 live cd on my pc but the logitech mx 5000 bluetooth keyboard and mouse did not work. can you help?
<Pliance> Gallomimia: I have small swap partition installed, do you know if swapfile can be used along side or is it one of the other ?
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, live session may not work.  install it and then configure it.
<MaxFrames> so I'll have to get a corded keyboard and mouse first?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you can't jump partitions, space has to be next to the partition you want to resize
<cfhowlett> MaxFrames, bluetooth is sweet but it isn't always plug and play.
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, exactly so, i'm doomed in this case?
<MaxFrames> and then what will I have to do to configure it after I've installed it?
<Gallomimia> Pliance: you can have multiple swap files. i don't see the value in having two running at the same time. it's easier for me to turn one on and then the other off. keeps the math about how big it is easy
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: depends if you can be bothered with the effort of multiple re-partitionings/resizings to get the free space to where you want it to be
<Wiz_KeeD> Btw ikonia, I have the second partition mounted to /home and I would have no trouble removing that and making just one partition if possible
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, i'm running so low on space on the partition mounted to / that I cannot download updates anymore soon
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth|MaxFrames, we'll see when after you've installed.
<ubottu> MaxFrames, we'll see when after you've installed.: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: clear up your disk space, or resize
<Wiz_KeeD> resize, but how
<Wiz_KeeD> can't I save my /home folder and delete the second partition as a whole and make just one partition?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: sure you can do that
<Wiz_KeeD> I am not very certain how to proceed, I'm scared i'll break something and I can't boot anymore, or add my  /home folder back
<Wiz_KeeD> Do you think you can guide me through the process please?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what are you not clear on - you need to make free space,
<Wiz_KeeD> Deleting my partition that contains the home folder, won't I have a lot of issues on the very next boot?
<Wiz_KeeD> My user being tied to it, and it missing etc?
<ice9> usb flash memory exists in lsusb but not under /dev so I can't mount it!
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you said you where going to back it up
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you should be doing this from livemedia - not the running OS
<Wiz_KeeD> of course
<Wiz_KeeD> so I copy the entire contents of the /home folder
<Wiz_KeeD> to my mobile hard-drive, delete the partition, add it to the first one, boot up ubuntu normally and paste the /home folder back
<ikonia> if you want to keep the data....
<Wiz_KeeD> is that it?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: why do you keep saying "boot up"
<Wiz_KeeD> when I boot ubuntu
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you are running from a livecd - this is all done from a livecd
<Wiz_KeeD> I know, after all is done I boot back ubuntu don't i?
<ikonia> you're not done
<ikonia> you're doing things such as copy /home back AFTER you boot ubuntu - you need to do it BEFORE you boot ubuntu
<ikonia> as in "do everything from the livecd"
<Wiz_KeeD> Ok, I see your point, is that all I need to do?
<ikonia> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> pasting it back there would be like it was never on a different partition?
<takuan> how can you kill an application that won't die after a kill -9 or killall -9?
<ikonia> you're copying and restoring the data
<ikonia> takuan: it's zombied
<ikonia> takuan: you'd need to mess with ipc, the best thing to do is bounce it
<takuan> ikonia: problem is it's window is cluttering my workspace
<Wiz_KeeD> well I hope this works, I have no other choice it will choke soon
<Wiz_KeeD> less than 500mb free
<ikonia> takuan: so bounce the ox
<ikonia> box
<onlty> Hello 1606 ppl
<ice9> usb flash memory exists in lsusb but not under /dev and I can't see it in gnome-disks
<takuan> ikonia: isn't a zombie process supposed to have a Z in stat column of ps?
<ikonia> takuan: not always
<Wiz_KeeD> ok done, going in
<ActionParsnip> ice9: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see it?
<ice9> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> ice9: unplug it, wait a few seconds then plug it back in and run:  dmesg | tail     does the output give any clues?
<ActionParsnip> ice9: when you unplugged the device last, did you use the safe removal feayture in your OS?
<ActionParsnip> ice9: what format(s) are the partitions on the device?
<Gallomimia> well i've reached the conclusion that either something i'm doing is very wrong or the netboot install images aren't actually functional
<ice9> ActionParsnip: this issue happened after I compiled the kernel from source and booted it
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, how do I paste the /home foler on the unmounted drive?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you mount the drive
<takuan> ikonia: how can I bounce the ox? can't seem to find any info on that on google
<ikonia> takuan: "reboot the box"
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, the option to mount it in gparted is grayed out
<ikonia> don't mount it in gparted, or figure out why it's greyed out, eg: no file system
<takuan> ikonia: ah ok
<takuan> so no other option that to reboot
<takuan> s/that/than/
<ikonia> takuan: that is the best/easy option
<ActionParsnip> ice9: so its a self rolled kernel, not teh default Ubuntu one?
<ice9> ActionParsnip: yes
<rical> is it possible to print only foo with egrep here: echo "0foo0" | egrep -o "0(*)0" ?
<ActionParsnip> ice9: we cannot support self rolled kernels here, I'd ask in #linux
<Wiz_KeeD> copying
<Wiz_KeeD> There is 1mb left of space after the procedure, I bugs me! :)
<trime> How do I configure a Failover with Freeradius Version 2.1.12 64Bit?
<ice9> is there a dev channel of ubuntu?
<trime> I've found a Documentation with a module failover but at these version this module isn't there
<ice9> ActionParsnip: would you run this please and give me the output # lsmod | grep usb
<Wiz_KeeD> the disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, now what? skip mounting or m for manual recovery
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what have you done ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I have removed the partition containing home, enlarged the first one and pasted home back
<Wiz_KeeD> Just as I said
<ActionParsnip> ice9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7043266/
<ActionParsnip> ice9: we cannot support self compiled kernels, we have no way of knowing the combination of settings you have used, the possibilities are huge
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so did you remove the reference to the seperate home partition from /etc/fstab ?
<Wiz_KeeD> no I did not ikonia, I had no idea
<Wiz_KeeD> If I do that everything will be ok?
<ikonia> that will remove the missing home directory error
<Wiz_KeeD> so first I mount the drive
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, it's empty :|
<Wiz_KeeD> damn, what now?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what's empty ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ah sorry no, i cd'd into the directory
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm, done, let me check
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, now my login doesn't work in ubuntu....
<Wiz_KeeD> this is bad...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: look - stop, how many times have I told you, stop saying things like "doens't work" - explain the problem, explain what's happened, not "doens't work, it's bad !!!
<Wiz_KeeD> If it's the wrong password it says Invalid password, try again if it's the right one it just flashes the screen and comes back to the login
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so thats normally a problem that it can't write to the home directory of the user logging in
<Wiz_KeeD> so i messed up the damn permissions ilke and idiot
<Wiz_KeeD> how did you make that connection ikonia ?
<ikonia> what connection ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, everything belongs to root
<Wiz_KeeD> home folder and everything in it
<Wiz_KeeD> It has drwx------- but it's root root
<ikonia> experience
<Wiz_KeeD> So checking the permissions in the mounted filesystem shows everything belongs to root, what would be the next step in this case?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia?
<Gallomimia> generally a sudo chown -R username /home/username is going to change who owns it
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what ?
<Gallomimia> all files in the mounted filesystem? i thought you copied /home to the / partition?
<Wiz_KeeD> So checking the permissions in the mounted filesystem shows everything belongs to root, what would be the next step in this case?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have booted to live-cd to check the theory that it cannot write in the /home folder due to permissions and this might not be the case as I said
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: what file system you are mounting?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: ext4? NTFS?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, ext4
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: instead of guessing, check factually
<Wiz_KeeD> I had two separate partitions for / and /home and I remove the /home partition (doing a backup of the files) and re-allocated the space from the /home partition to the main ext4
<ikonia> what is the permissions on the directory you want to write to
<Wiz_KeeD> I just told you
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please clarify
<Wiz_KeeD> Wiz_KeeD> It has drwx------- but it's root root
<Zyrax> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wiz_KeeD> Someone on the forum says moving the entier home folder out, the os will likely create a new one, and then copying the contents with sudo
<Zyrax> Moahaha
<igel123> Hi
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so you need to make the permissions to the directory you want to write to have write permissions to by the user who needs to right
<Wiz_KeeD> what was that for? :)))
 * Wiz_KeeD giggles
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ignore it
<Wiz_KeeD> aye
<igel123> I am printing a pdf in ubuntu, in black and white everything looks good, in cmyk the pictures are not smooth
<Wiz_KeeD> haha: ikonia do you know this one? :)) http://bash.org/?99060
<abhvym> hello
<abhvym> to installl update i do apt-get upgrade and to upgarde my ubuntu version to latest ubuntu version i do apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: no idea why you are giving me that - more so after I've just asked you to "ignore it"
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please focus on getting help in this channel
<Greebo> Hello, I need help with permissions in ubuntu I want to allow user(not admin) to install programs. I found this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/3/how-can-i-set-the-software-center-to-install-software-for-non-root-users and
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, it was just a funny reference, no subliminal message intended, ok
<Wiz_KeeD> should I try to do as the forum says, remove the /home folder entirely?
<Greebo> I followed 1st answer but it didn't worked
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it had offensive content in it, which you've just pasted into a channel of 1600 users and it had nothing to do with ubuntu, or the problem you where getting help with - hence please don't do that
<abhvym> ??
<bada> Hi guys, does anyone knows a French ubuntu IRC chan ?
<ikonia> bada: #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Greebo> I'm using 12.04 version, is it too new for this method?
<abhvym> to installl update i do apt-get upgrade and to upgarde my ubuntu version to latest ubuntu version i do apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I'm thinking the /home folder should have the owner the user it originally had (my user) and I should chown user:group the hole /wiz dir of /home
<ikonia> abhvym: no, thats not right
<ikonia> !upgrade | abhvym
<ubottu> abhvym: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cfhowlett> abhvym, dist-upgrade willl upgrade the current to latest packages for the distro.
<Wiz_KeeD> but If I try to sudo chown wiz:wiz it says it does not exist, should I do this from recovery at boot?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: /home is normally owned by root with 755 permissions then your own home directory should be owned by you
<abhvym> ikonia, i am not looking to update ubuntu. i wan to know the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ikonia> abhvym: a quick man apt-get gives an overview
<abhvym> Thank you.
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, yes precisely, and at the moment the home directory is owned by root which could be the cause of the problematic login.The issue now is that I cannot chown it to my user from livecd because it complains it does not exist
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: correct the user "wiz" will not exist on a livecd
<Wiz_KeeD> So is there any way I can do it from the livecd or should I reboot and use the debugging shell
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: is your root file system mounted from the livecd ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, yes it is
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: where is it mounted ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, /mnt
<Gallomimia> well gang. i'm giving up for tonight on the netboot issue for installing ubuntu on a raid. i posted a forum post asking for assistance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209532&p=12948275#post12948275
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: grep wiz /mnt/etc/passwd and show me the output please
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, wiz:x:1000:1000:Paul,,,:/home/wiz:/bin/bash
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: chown -R 1000:1000 /where/your/home/directory/is
<Wiz_KeeD> okay
<Gallomimia> should fix it all
<ice9> what should be the the partition table for the device to be used with bcache?
<Gallomimia> an rsync -a would be a better way to copy that directory in the future, to avoid the owner mismatch
<Wiz_KeeD> Gallomimia, thats what I've read on the forum as well
<Wiz_KeeD> now it's just two small things: 1. I had a mount set on my home folder (I think) that mounted my hdd from my hdd caddy and now it's gone 2.There is that small space left after re-partitioning, should I worry about it?
<MindSpark> is cron not supposed to run without an MTA?
<MindSpark> cronjobs weren't executing until I installed mailutis
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: cron can run without an mts
<Wiz_KeeD> pfuu everything else seems to be in perfect working order, wow never thought I'd see it work that way
<MindSpark> mailutils
<tonythomas> I am having trouble getting by wifi connected to Ap-mode wifi. Looks like my driver is not supported. Is there a fix ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Gallomimia, why is rsync used instead of simple copy? for that specific reason to preserve permissions?
<ActionParsnip> tonythomas: what wfi chip?
<MindSpark> and then I had to create a mailbox for the user who has the crontab file
<ActionParsnip> tonythomas: what release of Ubuntu
<Gallomimia> yeah
<ActionParsnip> tonythomas: details....
<Wiz_KeeD> Gallomimia, but copying did not mess the permissions on the files just the ownership right?
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip:  do I need to configure anything in cron for it to work without an MTA?
<Gallomimia> Wiz_KeeD: when you run a copy the files are read and then the user you're running as makes new files as itself and puts the data in them
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: not used it with mta to be honest
<Gallomimia> hm. permissions are probably messed up too yes
<tonythomas>  BCM4313
<Wiz_KeeD> really?
<tonythomas> ActionParsnip:   BCM4313.
<Gallomimia> it's worth checking yes
<Wiz_KeeD> damn...well it seems to work okay I hope nothing is broken
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip: what's mts?
<ice9> what should be the the partition table for the device to be used with bcache?
<Gallomimia> at the very least, YOUR user should be able to read and write to them all. you might have to check and see if there's any thing you had closed off to other users
<MindSpark> I mean it just started working when I installed sendmail and then created an inboxfile
<ice9> how to erase filesystem signatures?
<tonythomas> ActionParsnip:  I followed instructions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/149345/replace-broadcom-wl-driver-with-b43 and installed ActionParsnip b43-fwcutter. now the device Driver is shown as wl but, still doesnt connect
<Greebo> Guys, can someone tell me what am I doing wrong? I created file and paste text as someone suggested but system still asks for admin password  http://askubuntu.com/questions/3/how-can-i-set-the-software-center-to-install-software-for-non-root-users
<Gallomimia> if you look at man rsync you'll see what the -a option does... it does lots of stuff
<ikonia> Greebo: installing software via a package manager will need root - or root privileges via tools such as sudo
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I export a layer from inkscape?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Greebo> but I want to allow user to do it without password. Is it not possible in Ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, thank you for your help and guidance once more, I really appreciate the patience you've had every time I got an issue.Learning every day from here from your advice and others, so thanks!
<ikonia> Greebo: remove the need for password from the suders rules
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: not a problem
<Greebo> Ok. How?
<Greebo> Sorry, I'm not proficient with Ubuntu
<ikonia> Greebo: that's fine, http://askubuntu.com/questions/168461/how-do-i-sudo-without-having-to-enter-my-password
<tonythomas>  ActionParsnip  around ?
<Greebo> Thank you very much. Jah bless you!
<sunmoon> hi all.. any help available concerning functional nvidia driver installation on my xubuntu 13.10?
<tonythomas> Hi! can someone help me configuring my broadcom BCM4313 chip to get connected to Ap-Mode wifi ?
<tonythomas> its detecting but, not getting connected
<Ben64> !broadcom | tonythomas that is pretty much the worst chip for linux support, try this stuff and good luck!
<ubottu> tonythomas that is pretty much the worst chip for linux support, try this stuff and good luck!: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tonythomas> ubottu:  I will try that :) Thanks
<ubottu> tonythomas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonythomas> Ben64:  ha! I will try that
<tonythomas> Ben64:  dont know why, Ap-Mode didnt work :(
<Ben64> tonythomas: you mean using that card to act as an access point?
<tonythomas> Ben64:  nope, I wanted to connect that to a wifi hotspot, which is in Ap-Mode
<tonythomas> I will try to change that hotspot mode from Ap-mode to infrastracture for a start
<tonythomas> if that doesn't work out- I will follow the ubuntudocs
<Ben64> i ended up getting a small usb wireless adapter instead of messing with the broadcom
<tonythomas> Ben64:  its possible right ? to create a hotspot in wifi using infrastracture mode ?
<tonythomas> Ben64:  I have one, and thats connected to my PC, making up the hotspot and my old lap is not getting connected
<Ben64> ooh, that can be tricky
<tonythomas> Ben64: Dont know whether infrastructure hotspot will work
<tonythomas> something tricky here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2009381
<ktosiek> Can I add apt repository in a way that will make it only use it for -t?
<SASDOE> heys guys, I was wondering how one could list all the mac adresses for an ssid, and if one can actually choose which they wish to connect to, using nm if possible
<SASDOE> ?
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, you could use this to get a list of ssid's sudo iwlist wlan1 scan | grep "Address\|ESSID:"
<gr33n7007h> change wlan1 with your wireless card
<gr33n7007h> nm-tool will list also
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, you could use this to get a list of ssid's sudo iwlist wlan1 scan | grep "Address\|ESSID:"
<tonythomas> Ben64: now, the wifi connection moves further itill setting up network address and just waits ;(
<tonythomas> after installing wl driver
<ribe> ciaoraga scusate è questo il canale di supporto per ubuntu e xubuntu?
<SASDOE> gr33n7007h: arch ➜ sudo iwlist wlo1 scan
<SASDOE> gr33n7007h: wlo1      Failed to read scan data : Argument list too lon
<SASDOE> too many APs?
<SASDOE> Scratch that it works if I don't sudo it
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, it works without sudo?
<SASDOE> gr33n7007h: yep. surprises me as well
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, or nm-tool | grep "Infra" | awk '{print $1 "    " $3}'
<llutz> iwlist scan doen't need sudo, thats normal
<gr33n7007h> llutz, Thought it needed root privileges to scan?
<SASDOE> Ok thanks. And does anyone know of a good wifi mapper?
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, what do you mean a wifi mapper?
<llutz> SASDOE: why would it? even users are able to connect to wlans, why shouldn't the scan for them?
<kri> can anybody give me the link which has already calculated p, q values for RSA 4096
<ice9> how to make usb flash drive boot with macbook UFI?
<SASDOE> llutz: makes sense!
<SASDOE> gr33n7007h: I would like to have a map of the signal strenght by ap
<gr33n7007h> ice9, if you got a windows box hanging about try downloading rufus awesome little tool for doing just that
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, kismet
<llutz> SASDOE: other distros don't have /sbin in users $PATH, thats why people think only root can use /sbin/iwlist
<kri> can anybody give me the link which has already calculated p, q values for RSA 4096
<llutz> kri: wrong channel
<ice9> gr33n7007h: only ubuntu
<kri> tell me the channel which will give the answer for my question
<SASDOE> ice9: You want to make a usb to boot on it from mac? On my box all it took was a dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb then plug, press option and boot
<llutz> !alis | kri
<ubottu> kri: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SASDOE> ice9: no converting to img shit everybody talks about
<SASDOE> gr33n7007h: thks
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, np
<ice9> SASDOE: I tried that but Macbook didn't recognize it at all, it didn't appear in the options menu
<sunmoon> hi all, can anybody please assist me with driver selection for my xubuntu 13.10?
<SASDOE> ice9: maybe try installing refit and try again
<SASDOE> but I didn't need it. Really I was actually shocked to see how easy it was. Took me twenty minutes, including the 15 for installation
<gr33n7007h> ice9, because it has to partition with gpt and such dd'ing the iso just won't cut it
<ice9> SASDOE: I don't have OSX installed only ubuntu so no way for refit, did show up with under refit?
<sunmoon> driver selection for xubuntu 13.10 assistance, anyone able to help me?
<SASDOE> ice9: tell me again what it is you want I got lost
<SASDOE> got to got sorry
<sybariten> hello!
<sybariten> I am having apt problems, i am wondering if its because my Ubuntu is too old...   DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<DJones> sybariten: Probably, 10.10 is end of life, its repositories will have been removed, currently supported versions are 12.04/12.10 and 13.10
<sybariten> sudo apt-get update gives me a bunch of errors, namely problems gettign stuff like  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<DJones> !eol | sybariten
<ubottu> sybariten: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sybariten> DJones: ok ...can i point to other repositories with my current OS? Or is that risky?
<sybariten> The machine is on a vps owned by a foreign company, i am unsure a.t.m. how one upgrades these things
<ice9> how to disable X forwarding in 13.10?
<deathmd> Hi! I've bought a new laptop (lenovo y510p with single gt755m) and I have problems with the graphics driver. Ubuntu 13.10 is updated and I've upgraded to the latest mainline kernel 3.13.5 and grub is set to nomodeset and Ubuntu is always running in software rendering mode. When I look into the Additional Drivers Tab no drivers are listed. I've tried to install nvidia-current from terminal -> blackscreen after login, tried nvidia-33
<deathmd> 1 from xorg-edgers ppa -> blackscreen after login. All I wanna have is that Ubuntu uses the integrated Intel GPU only with open source driver and the Nvidia GPU should be completely disabled by default as I've a Windows partition for gaming. Can anybody pls help?
<DJones> sybariten: It is possible to connect to oldrelease.ubuntu (I forget the exact site), but I wouldn't connect to the internet with it.  Its going to be a couple of years behind for security updates and wouldn't get critical issues fixed
<llutz> ice9: set X11Forwarding No  in  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sybariten> DJones: ah ok... hmm
<llutz> ice9: or in your ssh config, if you want to disable it client-side
<sybariten> DJones: thanks
<noobb> i have noob question :D
<gr33n7007h> noobb, go ahead an ask dude
<noobb> i have an ubuntu server, i want to reinstall to use raid software, but i'm not sure if it is safe
<noobb> i have 2 hdd
<noobb> if the hdd with the installed system goes down, the server goes down or it continues with the second('cloned') system
<noobb> if the hdd with the installed system goes down, the server goes down or it continues with the second('cloned') hdd
<shubhamjain> It seems the json package was not included with ubuntu 13.10. i installed php5-json and php-services-json but still I get json_encode not defined.
<gr33n7007h> kirin`, then it would be class ChildClass < ParentClass then calling super
<blackh> hey guys, can someone help me? I have a question
<blackh> how can i install ubuntu 14.04?
<gr33n7007h> kirin`, oops wrong chan
<gr33n7007h> blackh, for a new install or upgrade?
<blackh> I have ubuntu 13.10 , and so far I love it!
<blackh> but i want to get the 14.04 lts
<gr33n7007h> blackh, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when it's out
<sunmoon> I am running xubuntu 13.10, Nvidea geforce 6600 gpu. Need assistance with functional driver selection as well as installation procedure. can anyone help me please?
<blackh> gr33, is there a way to get it now? the beta's are out
<ice9> llutz: I mean can I configure this from the X server it self not form the ssh
<ice9> ?
<buer> Hello, I pulled out nvidia graphics from machine and running onboard intel graphics ... i have working xorg.conf which works when i start it from console ... but when machine comes up it start X in failsafe and probably i dont have lightdm so its a blank screen i have to manually kill failsafe X server and restarts gdm
<gr33n7007h> blackh, It won't be in the repos yet but you can manually download and burn it to a usb and try it out
<ActionParsnip> blackh: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support til release day
<blackh> Thanks gr33!
<gr33n7007h> blackh, np
<blackh> Actionparnsnip, i didnt really understand what you said
<ActionParsnip> blackh: Trusty isnt in beta til 27th March
<Styler2go|main> hello, i have some problems setting up a ftp on my ubuntu server, can i get some help in here? seems to be a permissions problem but i dont know how to fix it. the problem is, that i can't upload files but see files. write_enables is set to yes, it is vsftpd
<ActionParsnip> blackh: ahh thats final beta, its beta1 right now :)
<blackh> ohh cool!
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<blackh> so to install it, i have to download it and burn it?
<gr33n7007h> blackh yeah
<ActionParsnip> blackh: if you have to ask THAT , you probaly shouldnt use pre-releases
<svector> Anyone using noty notification plugin?
<svector> I'm getting noty is undefined error....
<blackh> lol :p
<blackh> Im kind of a noobie here
<blackh> but I learn fast
<svector> http://ned.im/noty/#installation
<buer> anone knows whu ubuntu might start failsafe X when there is working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<svector> Do I need to include more than <script type="text/javascript" src="js/noty/packaged/jquery.noty.packaged.min.js"></script>?
<blackh> anyway, thanks a lot for your help guys :) much appreciated
<gr33n7007h> blackh, download the iso then you can do something like this:     dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb* bs=512k
<gr33n7007h> to usb disk
<ActionParsnip> or use unetbootin
<Styler2go|main> could anyone help me with some kind of a permissions problem in combination with vsftpd server?
<gr33n7007h> blackh, make sure to use the correct device using sudo fdisk -l
<blackh> I usually restart my laptop and say boot from cd
<Wiz_KeeD> everything working smooth, yay
 * Wiz_KeeD happy
<blackh> oh, is there a way to install without having to burn the iso images on the cd?
<gr33n7007h> or like ActionParsnip said use unetbootin quite simpler
<blackh> is that a program?
<buer> I downloaded virtualbox disk image ... and wrote that onto emty harddrive fro example no usb stick no cd
<blackh> I'm very sorry for the noobish question guys
<gr33n7007h> blackh, yes it sould be in the repos
<blackh> and when i download unetbootin, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> blackh: ask in #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support
<Styler2go|main> how can i see which permissions one folder got?
<gr33n7007h> Styler2go|main, ls -lhas
<blackh> how can I join that channek action?
<ActionParsnip> blackh: you can get a smoother OS by installing 12.04 which is supported til 2017
<gr33n7007h> blackh, /j #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> blackh: you can also upgrade direct to Trusty as it is LTS to LTS
<Styler2go|main> 4.0K dr-xr-xr--  2 lollog www-data are these permissions ok as a ftp folder which should have full access to?
<gr33n7007h> Styler2go|main, Yeah I see no problems there
<Styler2go|main> uhm :(
<Styler2go|main> ftp server tells me: STOR background.png Response:    553 Could not create file. Error:    Critical file transfer error
<gr33n7007h> Styler2go|main, you wouldn't want anything writeable in there
<Styler2go|main> well, why not?
<gr33n7007h> Whao, ftp totally looking at that wrong
<gr33n7007h> Styler2go|main, change folder permission on the folder
<llutz> Styler2go|main: if you want your user lollog bein able to write into that dir via ftp, it needs at least being 750
<gr33n7007h> 660 is suffient
<llutz> gr33n7007h: not for a folder
<gr33n7007h> llutz, my bad yeah
<Styler2go|main> if i cange it to 750 the ftp client cant connect
<llutz> Styler2go|main: what is your ftp-user you use?
<Styler2go|main> vsftpd
<Styler2go|main> oh wait
<Styler2go|main> what exactly do you mean?
<llutz> Styler2go|main: username of the ftp-user
<Styler2go|main> lollog
<Styler2go|main> like the folder name
<llutz> Styler2go|main: then 7(50) should work
<Styler2go|main> if i change the folder to 750 i get an error if i try to connect
<Styler2go|main> and if its not 750, i get an error when i try to write a file: 553 Could not create file
<llutz> Styler2go|main: what error?
<Styler2go|main> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() is the error on 750
<llutz> Styler2go|main: aah chroot.... keep on reading about that, you have to create a new folder beneath the one above with 750
<Styler2go|main> so my var/www shoudl have 750? and /var/www/lollog a-w?
<Caelum> my touchpad is frozen after resume from hibernate
<Guest31859> hi. I need to install an nvidia driver which i have already downloaded. how do i do this? can anyone assist me please?
<gr33n7007h> Guest31859, is it a .bin file?
<Guest31859> gr33n7007h: no, it's a .run file
<gr33n7007h> You have to switch to tty then ./nvidia.run
<gr33n7007h> Guest31859, You can do that but ctrl+alt+f1
<gr33n7007h> Guest31859, So basically do a ctrl+alt+f1 then cd to where the nvidia file is chmod +x nvidiadriver.run then ./nvidiadriver.run then reboot done
<gr33n7007h> Meh, he left
<blackh> hahahah :p
<Styler2go|main> so, nobody could help me with these permissions?
<Caelum> my touchpad is completely unusable, keeps freezing
<Caelum> this is really pissing me off
<evenlis> Hey I get the error "Unable to load module vguimatsurface.so" when I attempt to launch hl2.sh directly from my Team Fortress 2 folder. any thoughts?
<evenlis> Attemping to launch Team fortress 2 from steam gives no errors at all, just no results.
<utug12> hello i need help in partitioning i need extended partition if im seperating home and root in two partition ?
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: sorry im a bit of a noob, i ran ctr+alt+f1 and it took me to tt1 but i didn't know what to do from there or how to get back, so had to reboot.
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, what directory is the file downloaded to?
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: /tmp
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, to get bk to gui it either ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 can't remember now
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, right so open a terminal
<Styler2go|main> where can i get more help for permissions stuff on linux/ubuntu?
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h:terminal open
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, cd /tmp
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h:yeah
<toolkitman> hi all
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, you still there
<Styler2go|main> please... someone help me, i am starting to despair... my ftp client now gives me the error 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/var/www/kunden/lollog/
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: yes, still here
<gr33n7007h> sorry bout that
<gr33n7007h> right where were we
<gr33n7007h> so you in the /tmp directory
<sunmoon_> yes
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, now type:   chmod +x whateverthenvidiadriver.run
<the_stuntman> ok if someone can help me out with this I'd greatly appreciate it, I'm going on working on this server for 12 hours. The server hosting company is refusing to help me with the issue because its unmanaged. But I'm locked out of the machine via putty somehow. But I can connect via there java console interface through DRAC.. which is terrible. I have the firewall down, ssh on, port 22 open even with fire wall down, I have my ssh key put
<the_stuntman> into the root. But I'm getting connection refused when trying to connect through putty
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, have you done it?
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: i did it but it's telling me that there is no such file or directory
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, I thought you said the file was in /tmp
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: it is definitely there, i think i've just made a typo
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, what did you type exacty?
<hello_world>  super-g
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: chmod +x nvidia-linux-x86_64-304.64.run
<toolkitman> hi all
<ubuntuuser1> hi
<toolkitm1n> hi
<tomorti> hi
 * the_stuntman twiddles thumbs while staring at coffee
<ubuntuuser1> how are you?
<toolkitman> i'm fine and you
<ubuntuuser1> just not able to use ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, Well, that seems right, try it again making sure that is the exact name of the file
<toolkitman> you need more experience
<ubuntuuser1> master yoda
<toolkitman> no obionekenobi
 * the_stuntman slams head on keyboard coming to the end of his rope
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: do capitals matter?
<the_stuntman> yes sunmoon_ linux is touchy that way
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, Yes
<tomorti> hi
<toolkitm1n> ghe sboro
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, Linux is case sensitive
<sunmoon_>  gr33n7007h:k, doing it now
<ubuntuuser1> sul serio
<gordonjcp> sunmoon_: why are you fiddling about with that?
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, kk
<gordonjcp> !nvidia | sunmoon_
<ubottu> sunmoon_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tomorti> davvero
<tomorti> anca neo
<the_stuntman> does anyone mind if I ask the question again in a few minutes so it doesn't get lost?
<segia> hi all
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, Has it worked
<segia> irssi -c irc.freenode.org -p6667 -n seya
<segyia> hi all
<segia> hi
<toolkitman> hi
<tomorti> hi
<toolkitm1n> hi
<ubuntuuser1> hi
<segia> hi
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: I pressed enter and it hasn't given me any errorr, so assume so
<the_stuntman> ok if someone can help me out with this I'd greatly appreciate it, I'm going on working on this server for 12 hours. The server hosting company is refusing to help me with the issue because its unmanaged. But I'm locked out of the machine via putty somehow. But I can connect via there java console interface through DRAC.. which is terrible. I have the firewall down, ssh on, port 22 open even with fire wall down, I have my ssh key put
<the_stuntman> into the root. But I'm getting connection refused when trying to connect through putty
<tommyhilfigher> hi
<segia> hi
<Busybyeski> hi
<toolkitm1n> hi
<segyia> hi
<segyia> hi
<toolkitman> hi
<tomorti> hi
<toolkitman> hi
<tgunr> How do i find out which package installs jdb, which seems to be missing from my install
<tanti> hi
<tgunr> of java
<ubuntuuser1> hi
<segyia> hi
<tomorti> hi
<toolkitman> hi
<tommyhilfigher> hi
<DeusDeceit> hi
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, right switch to tty and type: cd /tmp press enter then type: ./nvidiafile.run then reboot
<ubuntuuser1> ciao
<DeusDeceit> Γειά
<tgunr> I thought if I installed tomcat it would install all the dependencys
<tanti> goodbye
<tomorti> goodbye
<rommel> tgunr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298712 something like this maybe
<marianne> hi guys, my search isn't working ... anyone know the group name for Red Hat?
<tgunr> looking
<DeusDeceit> I have 4 partitions, one system reserved, swap, windows, ubuntu... they are all primary and i can't create a new one now :/ Anyone knows a solution to this? (I have 500 GB unallocated. waste!)
<Guest69847> I think the ubuntu channel is the busiest channel of them all
<sunmoon_> gr33n7007h: ok cool, to get to tty i just do ctrl+alt+f2 again right?
<rommel> tgunr, i just googled apt-get jdb and that was amounst the results
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, ctrl+alt+f1
<llutz> DeusDeceit: backup, remove the last partition before unallocated starts, create extended using full size, create logical drives, install again
<Guest69847> Why does Econnman conflict with Network-Manager?
<tgunr> i was thinking jdb was a debugger
<DeusDeceit> llutz, last partition is swap, is it easy to do what you said without re-installing ubuntu?
<llutz> DeusDeceit: perfect, yes, just remove swap,
<sunmoon_> gr33n&007h:cool. will report back in a little bit. thanks.
<gr33n7007h> sunmoon_, np dude
<rommel> llutz, DeusDeceit how large is the swap partition
<DeusDeceit> llutz, 4GB
<llutz> DeusDeceit: you can re-create swap later as logical drive inside the extended partition
<DeusDeceit> rommel, 4GB (my bad)
<rommel> DeusDeceit, so you will be able to have logical inside that 4gb extended
<llutz> DeusDeceit: i'd use a live-cd to do that, but it would work from running ubuntu too
<rommel> i would knoppix
<DeusDeceit> llutz, if i do that, will ubuntu recognize it automatically? or i need to do more stuff than just that?
<llutz> DeusDeceit: you will have to change swap UUID in /etc/fstab later
<the_stuntman> I'm going to attempt to do apt-get autoremove openssh-server and then reinstall it
<the_stuntman> maybe that will fix my issues >.o
<DeusDeceit> llutz, I will try that... if i get lost i'll be right back :P Thank you both llutz, rommel
<llutz> DeusDeceit: so again: you remove your 4GB primary swap, create a new extended partition using all unallocated space, create then a new 4GB swap inside that extende
<llutz> extended
<DeusDeceit> llutz, yup, i got it
<llutz> DeusDeceit: after that you can create other logical drives
<DeusDeceit> llutz, thanks again, time to start the process. over :)
<llutz> good luck
<Guest69847> Whatis the BTRS filesystem good for?
<the_stuntman> when running netcat on this remote terminal I'm getting "nc: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 22 (tcp) failed: connection refused" any clues on fixing this?
<llutz> the_stuntman: check if anything/what is listening there "sudo lsof -i :22"
<SASDOE> is there a way to manually change AP on the same SSID?
<the_stuntman> I get two responses 1lutz. I get "sshd 29792 root 3r IPv4 58746 0t0 tcp *:ssh (listen"
<the_stuntman> and the other one is identical except for 4u and IPv6 and a different device number
<the_stuntman> HOLY HELL I JUST GOT IN
<the_stuntman> I removed the sshd_config file, reinstalled the openssh-server
<the_stuntman> restarted the server
<the_stuntman> and presto, it let me log in with a user I created earlier
<llutz> the_stuntman: compare the old sshd_config with the actual one to see what you messed up
<the_stuntman> funny part 1lutz, I haven't touched that file since getting this server. lol
<tgunr> I am having great trouble getting tomcat7 to run under ubuntu 12.04, I have installed the tomcat7 and libmysql-java packages, set up my JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-java but executing bin/startup.sh results in error when the call to classpath.sh in the catalina.sh when it checks for $JAVA_HOME/bin/jdb and $JAVA_HOME/bin/javac, what is supposed to install these? I assumed installing tomcat7 would install the needed dependencies.
<llutz> preinstalled distro on vps? the_stuntman
<the_stuntman> yerps
<llutz> the_stuntman: change vps-provider
<the_stuntman> oh don't worry
<the_stuntman> thats why I've been trying to gain access to this machine
<the_stuntman> we're changing provider in 3 days
<llutz> the_stuntman: perfect  ;)
<myfirstmac> HI
<myfirstmac> yoda
<myfirstmac> my master
<OBIONEKENOBI> OH NO!
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings, we just had a power failure, and it seems ubuntu (12.04) detected my drives in the incorrect order. Now I must have a USB memstick in for my PC to boot. I have seen this before. Is there any suggestions for a gui grub application? I do not have time currently to go throu the execersize currently with deadlines waiting. Thanks
<OerHeks> !rootirc | OBIONEKENOBI DARTHMAUL
<ubottu> OBIONEKENOBI DARTHMAUL: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<OBIONEKENOBI> it's nor my fault
<OBIONEKENOBI> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<OBIONEKENOBI> ! ubottu ciao
<OBIONEKENOBI> !ubottu ciao
<OBIONEKENOBI> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fidel> NEO: do you need help or just want to play with the bot? ;)
<DARTHMAUL> just want to paly
<hggdh> Guest20016: may I suggest you to play somewhere else?
<ubotti> !ubotto
<EminentDomain2> oh my... crossFTP is the best
<EminentDomain2> so much better than filezilla
<VlperX> eh
<EminentDomain2> or cyberduck (for windows)
<gartral> EminentDomain2: yup
<VlperX> getting this 'Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied'
<EminentDomain2> it supports webdav and you can adjust the number of thread
<gartral> EminentDomain2: though I prefer nautilus' intergration
<VlperX> and `/etc/init.d/screen-cleanup start` does not work
<EminentDomain2> i liked that but i am trying to upload 2.5TB and it kept crashing gartral
<EminentDomain2> also with nautilus you cant adjust the number of threads it can use in copying
<gartral> EminentDomain2: yea, you'll run into problems with that amount of data
<EminentDomain2> yea crossftp is doing amazing
<EminentDomain2> 25MB/s
<EminentDomain2> 20 threads
<EminentDomain2> took me a while to find this
<gartral> EminentDomain2: link?
<OBIONEKENOBI> hi all
<OBIONEKENOBI> !ubooto
<mo0n_sniper> hello all
<EminentDomain2> gartral... http://www.crossftp.com/
<OBIONEKENOBI> !ubootu
<ikonia> OBIONEKENOBI: stop
<mo0n_sniper> how do I set the date format system wide?
<EminentDomain2> but it's in the ubuntu store
<gartral> OBIONEKENOBI: first, turn off caps for your name please, then learn to type >.>
<ikonia> OBIONEKENOBI: you've just been asked top stop this using a different nickname
<OBIONEKENOBI> what's the problem
<OBIONEKENOBI> ban me
<ikonia> OBIONEKENOBI: there should be no need, just explain your ubuntu problem clearly and get help
<EminentDomain2> whats the issue?
<OBIONEKENOBI> ok no ubuntu problem
<gartral> ikonia: obvious troll is obvious :\
<OBIONEKENOBI> i'm not using ubuntu right now
<ikonia> OBIONEKENOBI: ok, please wait quietly until you have a useful contribution to the ubuntu support channel
<obionekenobi> ok
<ikonia> thanks
<obionekenobi> no problem
<EminentDomain2> gartral... crossftp is a paid app to get all the features (such as webdav support) but i'm sure you can figure out how to avoid paying if you were so inclined
<mo0n_sniper> how do I change the date format system wide?
<EminentDomain2> mo0n_sniper: server or desktop?
<gartral> EminentDomain2: sadly, yea.. this isn't free.. I'll use terminal for large transfers
<mo0n_sniper> server
<obionekenobi> write /date -- -- --
<mo0n_sniper> command line please :)
<obionekenobi> write date
<EminentDomain2> gartral: yea... do you know how to set the terminal to use more threads?  cuz that's what i was using
<EminentDomain2> but i couldnt figure that part out
<EminentDomain2> mo0n_sniper
<mo0n_sniper> EminentDomain2: it doesn work
<mo0n_sniper> [root@syrinx:~ ]# write /date "%Y-%m-%d" write: /date is not logged in on %Y-%m-%d
<EminentDomain2> mo0n_sniper: date --set="STRING"
<EminentDomain2> what doesnt work?  i didnt suggest anything
<mo0n_sniper> EminentDomain2: thanks, is it persistent?
<obionekenobi> why you dont make it from the control pamnel
<EminentDomain2>  date -s "6 MAR 2014 8:45:00"
<mo0n_sniper> I don't have X installed
<EminentDomain2> obionekenobi he doesnt have a gui... he's using the server build
<obionekenobi> ok
<chmode> hi people
<obionekenobi> i undeerstand
<obionekenobi> write date help
<mo0n_sniper> EminentDomain2: I don't want to set the date, I want to set the date format used
<EminentDomain2> oh
<EminentDomain2> from a 24hr clock to 12?
<EminentDomain2> or change the date itself
<gr33n7007h> mo0n_sniper, http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<mo0n_sniper> EminentDomain2: what gr33n7007h said
<mo0n_sniper> thanks gr33n7007h  :)
<gr33n7007h> mo0n_sniper, np
<EminentDomain2> lol
<EminentDomain2> i thought he was trying to set the date
<EminentDomain2> and time
<gartral> EminentDomain2: good question i've never looked into it :\
<obionekenobi> write date help you have all the command
<EminentDomain2> gartral: yea i was having trouble figuring that out...   for some reason i was only getting about 2MB/s upload to my cloud storage
<EminentDomain2> i thought it was my cloud provider and submitted a ticket
<obionekenobi> dick
<EminentDomain2> i should be doing roughly 200mbps as the spedtest to their location said i was getting that on my upload end with a 56ms response time
<EminentDomain2> traceroute was short and no timeouts
<obionekenobi> what are you using 200mps?
<EminentDomain2> 200mbps
<obionekenobi> yes
<obionekenobi> optical fiber?
<EminentDomain2> it's a datacenter
<EminentDomain2> so probably
<gartral> hey all, i have 2 seperate issues, both seem to be Ubuntu-specific, first off, I can't stably use a VM, though my hardware supports VT-d and other virtualisation subsystems.. second is when I reboot, my session is screwed, several apps load up and my monitors are overlapped, this only happens on my account
<EminentDomain2> it's OVH
<VlperX> Can anyone help me with this? 'Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied'
<obionekenobi> what means screwed
<gartral> VlperX: use sudo, make the dir with root
<VlperX> I was just thinking of doing that
<VlperX> it's probably that simple..
<gartral> obionekenobi: i'm not even dignifying that with an answer
<obionekenobi> let us understand
<obionekenobi> you dont explain correctly
<gartral> obionekenobi: screwed is screwed, as in screwed up
<obionekenobi> avvitata what this means locked?
<gartral> obvious troll needs a chanban
<EminentDomain2> obionekenobi: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3352322902
<EminentDomain2> upload is capped right now cuz i'm uploading 2.5TB of data
<EminentDomain2> for anyone looking for unlimited cloud storage OpenDrive offers it 12.95 a month
<obionekenobi> ok
<EminentDomain2> support webdav :-)
<xyzwhatever> hey how many partitions does ubuntu need?
<EminentDomain2> one
<xyzwhatever> okk
<EminentDomain2> like all OSes
<EminentDomain2> well except win7
<xyzwhatever> i thought it used to be like one for swap one for boot one for stuff etc
<EminentDomain2> cuz it always sets a 100mb partition for some stupid reason
<EminentDomain2> best practice is to have a swap
<EminentDomain2> but it's not required
<obionekenobi> windows?
<xyzwhatever> i dont want
<DJones> xyzwhatever: Generally, a lot of people use 3 partitions, one for "/", one for "/swap" and one for "/home"
<EminentDomain2> i would use a swap partition
<EminentDomain2> why wouldnt you want one?
<obionekenobi> how many ram do you have
<gartral> EminentDomain2: swap is a good idea, though a partition isn't *needed* you can use a swapfile
<EminentDomain2> but technically swapspace is on a file
<xyzwhatever> i have 16gb ram no need for swap then or what
<EminentDomain2> gartral yea
<obionekenobi> better to have it
<DJones> xyzwhatever: Do you use suspend?
<EminentDomain2> i forgot that part... lol
<xyzwhatever> maybe yes DJones
<EminentDomain2> also what do you plan to do with the machine
<EminentDomain2> 16GB may not bbe as much as you'd think
<obionekenobi> 250gb is the best+
<EminentDomain2> i've got 196GB and still use Swap
<gartral> EminentDomain2: holey... wow
<DJones> xyzwhatever: Then you'll need swap at least as big your memory, if you've got 16Gb of data/apps in memory, when you use suspend/hibernate, it will need to save that to swap
<EminentDomain2> but then again it's actually a vm assigned 32GB
<EminentDomain2> so.... in actuality it's different
<EminentDomain2> the vm host has 196GB
<xyzwhatever> doesnt ubuntu make a swap partition automatically
<obionekenobi> use 2000mb of swap is not necessary more
<EminentDomain2> i think so, but you can specif not to... it makes a swap file automatically
<EminentDomain2> not a whole partition unless you tell it to
<EminentDomain2> kinda like the pagefile.sys in windows
<hggdh> xyzwhatever: on a standard install yes, a swap partition is automatically created
<EminentDomain2> is it a partition or just a swapfile on the same partition?
<gartral> EminentDomain2: both can work
<hggdh> by default, a partition
<EminentDomain2> ah
<gartral> and in extreame cases, i've seen both at once
<EminentDomain2> ok
<EminentDomain2> didnt realize it made the partition by default
<xyzwhatever> why does my new laptop have 2 7GB partitions that I cannot delete during install
<xyzwhatever> maybe some HP stuff
<EminentDomain2> shouldnt mattr
<EminentDomain2> did you try using gparted to delete them?
<EminentDomain2> or whatever partition editor ubuntu uses now
<xyzwhatever> no maybe it will break it
<EminentDomain2> break it?
<EminentDomain2> how?
<EminentDomain2> are you just putting ubuntu on it?
<xyzwhatever> and win8 dualboot
<EminentDomain2> have you already installed windows 8?
<EminentDomain2> cuz i would hose the whole thing. repartition it the way you want
<EminentDomain2> then install ubuntu
<EminentDomain2> or windows 8 then ubuntu
<obionekenobi> i hav e8.1 pro
<obionekenobi> not invincible
<VlperX> gartral, after another reboot, the dir is gone
<EminentDomain2> i find dealing with ubuntu after installing windows is easier
<gartral> VlperX: that's... odd
<VlperX> quite
<obionekenobi> ubuntu is easy to install
<EminentDomain2> especially if you plan to use grub
<obionekenobi> just put the cd
<EminentDomain2> ...
<obionekenobi> no need to swap or partition
<gartral> grub = <3
<the_stuntman> I'm getting this, anyone know why?
<the_stuntman> nc -v -z 127.0.0.1 21
<the_stuntman> nc: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 21 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<EminentDomain2> yes there is obionekenobi'
<OerHeks> VlperX,why do you want to make a folder in /var/run/  as empty folders are deleted sometime during boot?
<EminentDomain2> there is no one size fits all
<the_stuntman> I just went through and double checked my iptables and it seems port 21 is open
<EminentDomain2> do u have ssh the_stuntman
<VlperX> OerHeks, because this 'Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied'
<obionekenobi> i will be back
<the_stuntman> yes
<EminentDomain2> then tht is why
<the_stuntman> I need port 21 open and available for my clients to connect to there servers
<EminentDomain2> if you are running an ssh server then you need 21 open
<OerHeks> VlperX, yes, but why do you want to make a folder there?
<somsip> VlperX: what are you doign that is causing that error?
<EminentDomain2> the server needs it open
<llutz> EminentDomain2: ssh is 22 default
<VlperX> running the screen command
<VlperX> someone,
<EminentDomain2> oh oops
<VlperX> derp
<EminentDomain2> shit right
<EminentDomain2> derp
<somsip> VlperX: as sudo? Or as normal user?
<the_stuntman> yeah was going to say, where are you going with this lol
<VlperX> normal
<EminentDomain2> 21 is ftp
<EminentDomain2> lolz
<gartral> EminentDomain2: please dont swear
<the_stuntman> XD
<VlperX> it needs to run as a standard user
<EminentDomain2> swear?
<somsip> VlperX: then you possible have permissions wrong for /var/run
<EminentDomain2> oh sh**
<EminentDomain2> my bad
<EminentDomain2> lol
<llutz> !enter | EminentDomain2
<ubottu> EminentDomain2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<VlperX> somsip, what should they be?
<EminentDomain2> i got HBO
<the_stuntman> any other thoughts?
<EminentDomain2> the_stuntman do you have an FTP server?
<llutz> the_stuntman: is there anything listening on 21/tcp at all?
<somsip> VlperX: just checking. I use tmux so maybe the process is different...brb
<the_stuntman> multicraft is listening on port 21 1lutz
<obionekenobi> back
<VlperX> not sure what tmux is.. I'm using 12.04 LTS
<EminentDomain2> well make it listend elsewhere
<obionekenobi> try 13.10
<the_stuntman> as far as I know, yes EminentDomain2 but I did just get this server back from a admin who didn't exactly know what there doing
<EminentDomain2> well if they installed ftp server then it's listening on 21 by default
<somsip> VlperX: root:root 777 here, but it's a symlink to /run which is root:root 775
<EminentDomain2> unless they changed it
<VlperX> somsip, indeed
<EminentDomain2> also, if you are using minecraft and have it set to 21 as the listening port then it will be open
<EminentDomain2> it has to be open to accept connections
<VlperX> i'll just put those in and see what happens
<obionekenobi> i have a problem with wireshark
<EminentDomain2> put what in?
<obionekenobi> doesent recognize my wifi
<VlperX> EminentDomain, wouldn't you like to know?
<EminentDomain2> obionekenobi sounds like a wireshark issue.. this is #ubuntu
<setra> I wrote a wrapper for ssh X tunneling to distinguish between users, because I have a shelluser which has no home directory. It works not so bad, but the problem is that I can not establish a connection from the remote directly to an X app (xeyes) but in the shell it works.
<obionekenobi> ahahahah
<llutz> the_stuntman: and you're sure it listens on localhost too? sudo lsof -i:21
<somsip> VlperX: maybe relavant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/871879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871879 in screen (Ubuntu) "After upgrading /var/run/screen lacks right permissions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<llutz> the_stuntman: space missing, sudo lsof -i :21
<somsip> VlperX: or even http://is.gd/fK4owW
<the_stuntman> multicraf 31124 minecraft    8u  IPv4  51628      0t0  TCP h5-152-205-74.host.redstation.co.uk:ftp (LISTEN)
<the_stuntman> thats what I got out of that 1lutz
<setra> I get the message X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication ???
<gr33n7007h> ss -ant | grep :21
<obionekenobi> i dont know there is a channe for wireshark?
<llutz> the_stuntman: well, and  h5-152-205-74.host.redstation.co.uk resolves to localhost/127.0.0.1?
<somsip> !alis | obionekenobi
<ubottu> obionekenobi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<the_stuntman> the message is a little long to post gr33n7007h
<the_stuntman> but its listening 5.152.205.74:21 *:*
<VlperX> somsip, i'll have to check those out. changing the perms didn't work
<llutz> the_stuntman: but not on 127.0.0.1 therefor the connection refused
<the_stuntman> oh I see
<Odarys> one of the tty devices is a usb-debug port, and I need all the data that flows to that debug port, to be instead perm-redirected to a file
<the_stuntman> so no wonder if would be blocked
<somsip> VlperX: both of those refer to permissions problems for different reasons. They might give you something to go on.
<Odarys> o not cat /dev/ttyxxx > ...
<obionekenobi> i like this sunny day
<VlperX> I found one which suggested running a cleanup command, but that did nothing
<Caelum> what is the dist name of 14
<DJones> !trusty | Caelum
<ubottu> Caelum: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<the_stuntman> getting another wierd issue 1lutz when trying to connect through ftp I'm getting a connection time out but through ssh its succeeding
<VlperX> after assigning 777 to /run, it now attempts to open a screen but closes with 'No more PTYs'
<the_stuntman> http://pastebin.com/DB0nj56B
<Caelum> thank you
<the_stuntman> theres everything you guys always ask me to do :p
<somsip> VlperX: loads of search results for 'screen no more ptys'. I could link them, but easier for you to search
<VlperX> k
<llutz> the_stuntman: haven#t you told there is no ftpd listening at all? what is "multicraft"
<the_stuntman> its a minecraft control panel that can automatically provision servers for clients through an application called winscp
<VlperX> ha. more permissions issues
<the_stuntman> wait not winscp
<the_stuntman> god I'm tired
<llutz> the_stuntman: with ftp functionality?
<somsip> VlperX: something's being messing your server around...
<somsip> *been
<the_stuntman> yes, it has ftp functionality.. well its supposed to anyways
<VlperX> nah there's been some issues with screen
<llutz> the_stuntman: sorry i never heard of that, can't help
<the_stuntman> its cool 1lutz you've helped a lot already
<VlperX> although i read that upgrading to precise fixes it.. i'm already on it
<somsip> VlperX: each to their own, but tmux has always been fine for me...
<mistawright> I need some advice. I had my server load jump up to a 100 last night for a quite a bit of time. How am I able to track down the cause of the load?
<gartral> hey all, i have 2 seperate issues, both seem to be Ubuntu-specific, first off, I can't stably use a VM, though my hardware supports VT-d and other virtualisation subsystems.. second is when I reboot, my session is screwed, several apps load up and my monitors are overlapped, this only happens on my account
<VlperX> mistawright, well what was running at the time?
<Rubas> Hi guys, how do I make chown the www to a user?
<WMWARE> hi all
<VlperX> somsip, anyway, # chmod 666 /dev/pty* fixed it
<VlperX> i'll reboot and see how it goes
<somsip> Rubas: better to add the user to www-data group (more than likely)
<Rubas> how do I do that somsip?
<somsip> VlperX: unexpected, but glad you got the result
<VlperX> we'll see yet =P
<mistawright> VlperX, a web application I have up that allows customers to list items to amazon
<gartral> Rubas: sudo chown user:group
<VlperX> somsip, yep it's good after a rboot
<VlperX> reboot, even
<VlperX> thanks for your help
<llutz> the_stuntman: it's accepting ftp-connections, at least via telnet. check your client
<somsip> Rubas: this *may* be solution. Make sure it will do what you want first http://is.gd/JVOVQG
<somsip> VlperX: your welcome
<somsip> *'re
<the_stuntman> I'm using latest version of winscp
<mistawright> VlperX, the load doesnt seem to be caused by traffic as I had the site being monitored by nagios and nothing arose until 9 eastern time last night and the load jumped to 100 percent before subsiding 10 minutes later
<VlperX> I painfully refrained from correcting you
<gartral> Rubas: or for more than one file, sudo chown -r user:group dir
<the_stuntman> maybe I should try it on filezilla?
<somsip> VlperX: fingers...cramping...must...correct...grammar...
<VlperX> painful in so many ways
<Rubas> works perfect! :D
<the_stuntman> 1lutz getting the same thing on filezilla
<VlperX> mistawright, that's a very difficult thing to troubleshoot if that's all the info you have. You'll just have to wait for it to happen again
<llutz> the_stuntman: "220 Multicraft 1.8.2 FTP server"  connects fine, try filezilla or any other ftp-client. not sure if winscp can use ftp at all
<VlperX> as far as I know
<VlperX> ergh filezilla
<mistawright> ill give amazon a call they may be able to shed light on the situation
<somsip> mistawright: agreed with VlperX. Then can be tricky enough to track when they are happening as you watch. Unless you have a whole load of 'everything being logged all of the time' it might be very difficult to backtrack
<somsip> mistawright: IO time if it's Amazon AWS with an EBS then...
<mistawright> somsip, the root device is ebs
<somsip> mistawright: check your disk R/W operations in the Monitoring tab on your Dashboard. The other graphs there can be helpful in identifying the issue, if not the direct cause. But EBS (stanard) max out at fairly low levels of IOPS if there is some heavy r/w access going on for some job
<gr33n7007h> So what's ubuntu's choice of media player now?
<mistawright> somsip, I see a spike in dis read and writes around the time
<somsip> mistawright: there you go then. It might be something to go on. Is it a webserver, is it 12.04 and have you fixed the PHP session cleanup bug?
<mistawright> somsip, it is running precise and no I wasn't aware of a php session cleanup bug
<somsip> mistawright: the PHP garbage collection cronjob user fuser which is a killer aparently (dunno why). There is a fix. I'll try to find a decent summary on a webpage to link for you
<hs366> Q: do i need to insatll icedtea-7-plugin openjdk-X-jre
<hs366> if i have java version "1.8.0"
<hs366> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-b129)
<hs366> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.0-b69, mixed mode)
<mistawright> somsip, thanks If that is the case I need to have this fix in across multiple servers
<somsip> mistawright: I had to, so it's worth trying: http://is.gd/LmJFWg
<craigbass1976> I followed some instructions here: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html and can't figure out how to determine which version of pipelight I've got running.
<craigbass1976> but it's running.
<hs366> i have some problem when i run freemind application , then it error for java application
<the_stuntman> 1lutz I wonder if I install vsftpd if it'll fix the problem :/?
<xyzwhatever> buy brandnew computer, try to install ubuntu, error during install, great...
<somsip> mistawright: but do read more around it and see what you think. Second-source is always a good idea for production server tweaking
<xyzwhatever> I think ill try mint
<llutz> the_stuntman: try it, just remember to stop multicraft" before
<VlperX> xyzwhatever, what kind of error?
<mistawright> somsip, second-source?
<kudu91> wassup
<somsip> mistawright: read it from more than one place. Eg: http://is.gd/87P4Mo
<xyzwhatever> VlperX: something about keyboard input program crashed, and then unrecoverable error starting desktop session
<craigbass1976> xyzwhatever, you'll probably get the same error in Mint if you use the Ubuntu version.  Debian version is another can of worms.  I've been happy with both, just warning you.
<kudu91> eh i liked gnome 2 better.....
<kudu91> debian is a pain due to the wifi set-up though
<xyzwhatever> the problem is already why can you only enter a password for wlan during install and not a username? so i cannot connect to the internet
<kudu91> yeah, i know
<craigbass1976> kudu91, Oddly enough, I had an acer laptop where the ubuntu (and ubuntu mint) installs' wifi crapped out intermittently.  No such issue with the debian mint.
<kudu91> i'm only speaking of the setting up of the wifi
<kudu91> on the 7.4 wheezy
<kudu91> you have to download the drivers etc, it's a huge pain
<Odarys> I want to redirect (reroute?) everything that goes to and from /dev/ttyAT0 into a /tmp/log.file, how would I do that?
<ice9> how to allow virtualbox access usb?
<ice9> it can access usb if I launched it as root only
<Vanilla-Midgit> So is Mate desktop already in the repository or will that be later?
<llutz> ice9: add your user to he vboxusers group
<somsip> Vanilla-Midgit: for 14.04 IIRC
<ice9> llutz: how do I add a group without removing the current ones?
<llutz> ice9: sudo adduser username vboxusers
<kudu91> anyone else using irssi?
<llutz> !anyone | kudu91
<ubottu> kudu91: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ice9> llutz: I don't see vboxusers at all
<ice9> how to get all existing groups in a system?
<llutz> ice9: getent group
<kudu91> mk
<Vanilla-Midgit> someone, Will that be Mate 1.8? And if I install the current build will I be able to install Mate from the repository?
<llutz> 14.04 | Vanilla-Midgit:
<llutz> !14.04 | Vanilla-Midgit:
<ubottu> Vanilla-Midgit:: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> !info mate trusty | Vanilla-Midgit (but more questions should go in #ubuntu+1, even if this works)
<ubottu> Vanilla-Midgit (but more questions should go in #ubuntu+1, even if this works): Package mate does not exist in trusty
<llutz> !info mate-desktop trusty
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Vanilla-Midgit> ok thanks
<somsip> llutz: ta
<ice9> llutz: is there a way to make this change effective withotu relogin?
<llutz> ice9: no
<the_stuntman> 1lutz I fixed my issue by restarting the multicraft service
<xyzwhatever> helps, I have windows installed on /dev/sda3 now during ubuntu installation I have two choices for  "device for boot loader installation":  /dev/sda or /dev/sda3
<the_stuntman> thanks so much for you help bud
<Maddeth> Afternoon all, anyone able to help with an ACL issue?
<llutz> the_stuntman: restart ... works most of the time :(  btw its LL not 1Lutz :)
<the_stuntman> LOL, its that fact that I've been drinking coffee for 15 hours straight and haven't slept
<the_stuntman> you know, I might just restart this whole server, who the heck knows when it was last restarted lol
<llutz> the_stuntman: who -b
<somsip> the_stuntman: sounds like you need a reboot too ;-)
<llutz> somsip: more a suspend-to-bed
<somsip> llutz: hehe :)
<the_stuntman> wierd.. system boot  2013-02-06 23:40
<the_stuntman> I know I didn't restart that server 0.o
<the_stuntman> oh wait
<the_stuntman> thats says 2013
<the_stuntman> lol
<the_stuntman> oh dear lord, am I readin that correctly?
<llutz> the_stuntman: yuo
<the_stuntman> has it really not been restarted for a year starting today?
<llutz> p
<the_stuntman> oh dear lord no wonder this server has issues lol
<xyzwhatever> what file system does one use these days? ext4?
<the_stuntman> I'm going to go outside and laugh hysterically for a few minutes while I smoke a cigarette
<gartral> xyzwhatever: ext4 for woekstation.. ext3 for servers
<xyzwhatever> ok i guess I am workstation
<xyzwhatever> and how much swap space u use for 16gb ram?
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, anything above 4gb you don't need swap
<xyzwhatever> okk
<llutz> xyzwhatever: are you going to use hibernation? then >16Gb, else 1GB is more than enough
<somsip> xyzwhatever: Depends on your use case. I have 8GB swap with 8GB RAM but don't believe it gets used. If you are editing large videos it could be a different matter though
<SeaSki> HALP! How do I switch between tty1 and tty2 without closing term?
<llutz> SeaSki: alt-f1 - alt-f2
<marz> Can anyone help me set up dwm on my ubuntu laptop?
<somsip> marz: still? that's about 5 days now isn't it?
<somsip> marz: has none been in #suckless at all?
<gr33n7007h> SeaSki, chvt <num>
<SeaSki> ok if i am using irssi screened 3 times....and i am ssh into that box remote....how do i switch to the other instance of irssi without opening another connection?
<marz> somsip: Hahaha! I'm amazed you stil remember. Yeah, still no one is still there.
<marz> somsip: Care to help me with it? hehee
<davividal> hi
<somsip> marz: I have no experience. I ended up with awesomewm, which was easy enough to config and worked straight from install
<EminentDomain2> yay... finished my taxes
<SeaSki> wait whats chvt?
<EminentDomain2> oops wrong channel
<UserNameIsCool>  /msg NickServ REGAIN <UserNameInvalid> <IRCR@hul5544>
<EminentDomain2> yea cuz you have username in it
<gr33n7007h> SeaSki, changes between pseudo terminals
<marz> somsip: are you using conky?
<siddaarta> ohohohohoh
<SeaSki> man conky is so junky it should be called junky
<somsip> marz: I was, but now I feel my screens with windows
<gr33n7007h> but in screen I think it's ctrl a <num>
<davividal> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10. Until 13.04 everything worked fine. After upgrading to 13.10, after logging in I get a black screen. After 'disabling' compiz (chmod a-x /usr/bin/compiz) it 'works': I can reenable compiz and unity --replace. I'm using an intel onboard card. How can I debug whats going on?
<marz> somsip: I think you can pipe or display the conky along the bar
<marz> somsip: Just don't know how though. haha
<ice9> how to allow a user from accessing usb as  raw device without root?
<somsip> marz: not tried it and have no wish to. Do you mean for dwm?
<marz> somsip: yup
<SeaSki> ice9 : what?
<marz> somsip: So in awesomewm, it doesn'ta llow you to pipe conky with the bar?
<llutz> ice9: check the group owning the devices, add the user to that group
<somsip> marz: I can't help with that. #suckless is the way to go, though I'm sure another regular here uses dwm
<marz> somsip: did you try conky with awesomewm?
<SeaSki> conky looks nice and all, but ive never really gotten it working
<mistawright> somsip, thanks again for those links. that was definitely a nice nugget of information to know
<ice9> llutz: it's the root group, so if I added that user to group root, it will access everything as root
<somsip> marz: I didn't try it. looks possibly (at the bottom on this one) http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/File:AwesomeConky.png
<SeaSki> btw(just sayin) i installed bodhi last night on an old non-pae box....
<somsip> mistawright: no worries. glad I could help
<llutz> ice9: not ideal... is it a specific device or do you need it for all usb-devices?
<llutz> SeaSki: who?
<damaso> hola
 * gr33n7007h is listening to avicii
<marz> somsip: Yeah, we'll I'll take a look at awesomewm tomorrow. Thanks for the info. With it, I got you to turn to. Bwahahaha!
<somsip> gr33n7007h: please turn that off
<SeaSki> bodhi linux....they told me it would run fine on 128mb of ram, but they were lying
<SeaSki> i noticed when i installed "bodhi linux" that it was really just Ubuntu 12
<gr33n7007h> somsip, oops sorry :)
<somsip> marz: there are decent wikis for awesome. I'm not evangelical, but it should be eay to install, try in a session, then decide if it's a keeper. It's how I did it
<somsip> gr33n7007h: thanks
<ice9> llutz: usb,  in order to allow vbox access usb as rawdevice
<marz> somsip: Can you show me a screenshot of your desktop. Just a thriller. hahaha
<SeaSki> lol ive never gotten usb to work in VM either
<awakening> can't get buttons on my tablet to work properly, they just do nothing, even after rebinding
<awakening> had the same problem yesterday, but they somehow started working just fine
<ice9> how to remove user from group?
<somsip> marz: I have 14 screens. Most have apps. Empty ones are black with a grey menu panel. Nothing to see really
<SeaSki> what tablet is it?
<llutz> ice9: sudo deluser username group
<awakening> bamboo pen and touch
<bcuraboy> hi guys,good afternoon. how do i get the resolution 1366x768 to be fitted not scalable in a lcd??
<awakening> CTH-470
<marz> somsip: What the . . . 14 screens? that's a lot. . . hehe
<awakening> i had the same problem yesterday, but it somehow resolved itself =\
<gynter> Hello, who manages the http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and how to get a torrent authorized there?
<xyzwhatever> wtf.... why is the grub menu not showing up now I cant enter windows anymore
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, what did you do?
<xyzwhatever> i installed win 8 and then ubuntu
<xyzwhatever> in the old days it used to recognize that i have dual boot
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, it still does
<xyzwhatever> maybe i installed boot partition at the wrong place or something
<gr33n7007h> how many partitions did you use for ubuntu
<slowcon> hey guys. i just got an ubuntu server and installed ubuntu desktop on it. im trying to setup remote connections to the server from MAC and WINDOWS. currently trying to setup the windows connection. I set Remote Desktop in Ubuntu to active.
<xyzwhatever> only one
<bcuraboy> hi guys,good afternoon. how do i get the resolution 1366x768 to be fitted not scalable in a lcd??
<gr33n7007h> so everyting is on /
<slowcon> when i go to Network > Connection Info, I get an error of "No valid active connections found"
<davividal> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10. Until 13.04 everything worked fine. After upgrading to 13.10, after logging in I get a black screen. After 'disabling' compiz (chmod a-x /usr/bin/compiz) it 'works': I can reenable compiz and unity --replace. I'm using an intel onboard card. How can I debug whats going on?
<xyzwhatever> yes but there was an additional selection
<gr33n7007h> so you installed everything on root /
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu i mean
<ice9> how to get the uuid of a parition?
<ice9> partition
<gr33n7007h> ice9, blkid
<xyzwhatever> there was a dropdown box for boot loader:  /dev/sda or /dev/sda3   I picked the first one
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, bet you installed on sda3?
<xyzwhatever> no i think I used /sda
<gr33n7007h> is sda it should of worked
<xyzwhatever> sda3 is the windows installation partition
<xyzwhatever> maybe i picked sda3 damnit
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, show us output of sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> xyzwhatever: sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<usr13_> xyzwhatever: sda is not a partition
<gr33n7007h> sda is entire disk
<usr13_> xyzwhatever: Oh your talking about grub, sorry
<llutz> and for grub, it's the MBR
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, are you in ubuntu now?
<xyzwhatever> then it says:  /dev/sda4 *  star means boot
<xyzwhatever> yes
<gr33n7007h> do what llutz said
<xyzwhatever> ok i do that
<gr33n7007h> it'll update grub and find windows :) not to worry
<llutz> xyzwhatever: read the output carefully, it should tell you if it finds windows or not
<llutz> well, it won't tell if not
<xyzwhatever> it says found linux image found initrd image found memtest86 image nothing about windows
<xyzwhatever> is ubuntu unaware of windows 8.1?
<gr33n7007h> llutz, don't he want grub-ufi or something
<siddaarta> no windows is ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, is your system 32 or 64bit
<xyzwhatever> 64
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, sudo grub-efi-amd64 /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<llutz> gr33n7007h: if the installer asked about sda - sda3 for grub, i doub't he run that in uefi-mode
<davividal> anyone else having any problem with Intel i915? Does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186883 works?
<gr33n7007h> llutz, sure I had simalar problem and installed efi grub and it picked it up
<gr33n7007h> win 8
<xyzwhatever> grup-efi command not found
<gr33n7007h> that would be grub-efi
<tozen> xyzwhatever: grub-efi
<xyzwhatever> yeah i mean grub-efi do i have to install it?
<xyzwhatever> first
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, sudo grub-efi-amd64 /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<xyzwhatever> dont have it :(
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, apt-cache search grub-
<usr13_> or apt-cache policy grub-efi-amd64
<xyzwhatever> this says installed: (none)
<usr13_> sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<xyzwhatever> has no installation candidate
<llutz> xyzwhatever: lsb_release -sd
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, apt-get upgrade first
<gr33n7007h> no
<gr33n7007h> no
<llutz> update
<gr33n7007h> apt-get update
<gr33n7007h> yeah
<xyzwhatever> ok after update I could install grub-efi-amd64 but still your command above says : command not found
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64 still says command not found
<xyzwhatever> yeah why is that
<llutz> !find bin/grub-efi
<ubottu> Package/file bin/grub-efi does not exist in saucy
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, what is the output of apt-cache search grub-efi-amd64
<llutz> there is no such command
<gr33n7007h> well, thats explains it
<xyzwhatever> well theres a lot of output grand unified bootloader version 2
<xyzwhatever> maybe i just try grub-efi
<xyzwhatever> or grub-efi-amd64-bin
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, yes it with bin at the end
<gr33n7007h> just checked now
<llutz> !info uefi | xyzwhatever
<ubottu> xyzwhatever: Package uefi does not exist in saucy
<xyzwhatever> still command not found
<llutz> !uefi | xyzwhatever
<ubottu> xyzwhatever: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<usr13_> xyzwhatever: The Tab key is your friend.
<gartral> uefi = Unified Extended Firmware Interface
<xyzwhatever> :((
<xyzwhatever> when i type grub [tab]  theres nothing with -efi
<xyzwhatever> maybe i have to install win8 again and use the windows bootloader if it recognizes ubuntu
<marianne> xyzwhatever: i found UEFI in my bios settings, at boot up
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> xyzwhatever: have you read the UEFI link ubottu provided?
<xyzwhatever> pastebin.com/FS3HSD9d
<tpw_rules> hey. i'm having issues with wifi on my microsoft surface. it seems cfg80211 arbitrarily crashes, relaunches, then wifi becomes useless because it thinks it's associating and i get repeated "scan blocked during association" messages
<xyzwhatever> nvm the second one is the usb key
<llutz> xyzwhatever: there is nothing installed in uefi-mode. shouldn't be there an efi-partition
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, well that seems pretty correct to me try update-grub a couple of times just incase
<xyzwhatever> ok maybe in bios there is this weird uefi thing i never had to activate before in my life
<gr33n7007h> Was this box bought with win8 on it?
<xyzwhatever> no only Dos
<Anonynimity> does anyone know how I can manually change my login screen for gdm from the default to using an xml or .desktop file?
<gr33n7007h> so it's a pretty old computer?
<tmwsiy_> Good morning, I have a puzzle. running 12.04 server on a dell poweredge 210 and smart tells me the hard drives are running at 114-116 C! ipmi shows the temp as "-72" I just want to feel good about this serer and I can't with smart telling me the derives are so hot
<xyzwhatever> no its brand new I just didnt wanna pay for the os
<gr33n7007h> so it's definetly uefi
<ActionParsnip> Anonynimity: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    then select lightdm
<gr33n7007h> you can manully download grub-efi-amd64 you know
<xyzwhatever> yeah i did download it
<ActionParsnip> tmwsiy_: do you have the latest bios?
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, and you've installed using dpkg -i ?
<Anonynimity> that doesn't help me at all Actionparsnip
<gr33n7007h> Anonynimity, you mean background picture?
<tmwsiy_> ActionParsnip: probably not good idea
<Anonynimity> I have this xml file. I have that desktop file. I want to use either the .xml or the .desktop file to change my login screen... :/
<xyzwhatever> ok in bios I have:   boot mode -legacy  -uefi hybrid wtih csm -uefi native without csm   ???
<xyzwhatever> now its legacy selected
<Anonynimity> not the picture... but the screen itself
<gr33n7007h> try -uefi with csm
<Anonynimity> I guess you would call that a theme?
<c2tarun> Hi
<gr33n7007h> Anonynimity, I'm sure to be honest what you mean
<c2tarun> I want to change font of sublime text 2. For that I need to find the name of the font which is installed and I can use in sublime text.
<c2tarun> How can I find the name of the fonts installed in ubuntu?
<Anonynimity> okay.... the login manager....
<xyzwhatever> gr33n7007h: its getting worse, now I cant even get into ubuntu anymore, only a black screen appears
<Anonynimity> I want to change the theme of the login manager with either my .xml file or my .desktop file
<Anonynimity> how can I do this manually
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, change it bk to legacy then
<geirha> c2tarun: The font files are located under /usr/share/font   to see a list of fonts, you could try  Alt+F2 -> charmap
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, i'm sure you definetly need that grub-efi-amd64 installed
<c2tarun> geirha, under /usr/share/fonts directory there are ttf files and not font names. :( I have to use font names in sublime text configuration.
<geirha> c2tarun: You see the font names in charmap
<xyzwhatever> still ubuntu is broken even after changing boot mode back to legacy
<xyzwhatever> I think I've had enough Im gonna try mint
<unixfreak> does unity have an option to toggle compositing yet?
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, it's not over till the fat lady sings
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: in 12.04 there is Unity2D which doesnt require compoziting
<unixfreak> that's useless though
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: how so?
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, have you changed it back to legacy
<xyzwhatever> damnit ubuntu it broke my windows and then itself
<unixfreak> you need to log out
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: how do you mean?
<c2tarun> geirha, got it :) thanks a lot
<xyzwhatever> yes gr33n7007h but the same broken screen appears
<unixfreak> ActionParsnip: is gnome2 (for example) you could switch between metacity/compiz with a simple keybind
<unixfreak> in gnome2*
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, you've taken uefi off aswell?
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: you'll need to log out to select the 2D session, it will then be used in future logins unless you switch session again
<xyzwhatever> dunno how to do that
<unixfreak> i don't want 2d all the time though
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: you may be able to run:  metacity --replace    but not sure
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, from within bios
<unixfreak> i just want to disable it when i have a fullscreen video/game
<heath> http://askubuntu.com/questions/429980/packages-are-failing-to-install-due-to-broken-packages
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, you might have turned legacy on aswell as uefi
<gr33n7007h> turn eufi off in the bios
<xyzwhatever> yes I can only select either legacy or uefi
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: https://answers.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+question/189486
<heath> i'm needing help apt to install *anything*
<heath> http://askubuntu.com/questions/429980/packages-are-failing-to-install-due-to-broken-packages
<gr33n7007h> switching from one to the other won't break it
<ActionParsnip> heath: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<unixfreak> ActionParsnip: that's why i don't use unity, framerate drop -- i'll have a read of that, thx
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: i just think compiz is a joke, so I dont use it
<xyzwhatever> but ubuntu thought otherwise and quit working
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, what you mean quit working?
<heath> ActionParsnip: saucy
<unixfreak> ActionParsnip: i just like to have shadows under windows when i'm doing casual stuff, but i need to disable them easily when a fullscreen program is running to boost the framerate
<ActionParsnip> heath: what is the full output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: is it really worth it? for something that trivial?
<unixfreak> yes
<ActionParsnip> wow
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, so your telling me from switching from legacy to uefi then uefi to legacy has broken ubuntu?
<xyzwhatever> gr33n7007h: i only get either a black screen or a screen full of numbers  "unknown opcode 0x0b....    FAULT at 0x418880 bla....
<xyzwhatever> yes
<unixfreak> most other desktop environments/window managers can do it, only unity and gnome3 are the exceptions
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, and that is the only thing you touched in bios?
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: unity is neither a WM or a DE
<xyzwhatever> sure
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: its a shell, its a plugin for comiz
<ActionParsnip> *compiz
<xyzwhatever> i try one last time set factory defaults in bios
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: like wobbly windows, nothing more
<unixfreak> you could say fluxbox is a shell
<unixfreak> to put it that way
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: no fluxbox is a WM
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, yes it's definiently not broke
<heath> ActionParsnip: i've removed repos
<heath> ActionParsnip: that seems to have solved the problem
<ActionParsnip> heath: nice
<heath> but i wish askubuntu wouldn't mark my answer as a duplicate
<heath> of course i've read those answers :|
<heath> i wouldn't have posted otherwise
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: Unity doesnt replace gnome, when you use Unity you are using the Gnome DE, Unity is a plugin for Compiz. Compiz is the window manager
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: so how do you get that Fluxbox is a shell?
<xyzwhatever> well gr33n7007h its now only a pink background screen and some green dots in a line
<unixfreak> isgh
<unixfreak> sigh
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, wtf?
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28user_interface%29 "Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment"
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: www.fluxbox.org "Fluxbox is a windowmanager for X"
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: yeah?
<unixfreak> do you understand sarcasm?
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: yes
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, what computer you using now?
<ActionParsnip> unixfreak: it doesnt come across in ascii text though
<xyzwhatever> gr33n7007h: HP zbook 15
<gr33n7007h> and what's the computer with ubuntu on it?
<angel_> test
<xyzwhatever> oh I mean thats the computer with ubuntu
<xyzwhatever> the one I m using now is another one
<ice9> how can I know if my processor can run 64bit guest in vm?
<gr33n7007h> go bk into bios and make sure lagacy is on and only that
<gr33n7007h> ice9, arch
<angel_> long time disn't use irc
<ice9> gr33n7007h: its x86_64 but this doesn't mean that it's a must to run 64bit guest too
<gr33n7007h> sure why not?
<nutzz> hey guys, is just me or ubuntu's launchers causes claustrophobia? i just removed it and I feel like I excaped from jail.
<xyzwhatever> gr33n7007h: tried that several times and factory defaults, now I cant even boot from the usb anymore to reinstall ubuntu or go to live session.
<bbaaxx> ice9: egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<bbaaxx> ice9: To check for virtualization support
<ice9> bbaaxx: i got many things in the output, what to look for?
<bbaaxx> ice9: just for the output
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, make sure your first option from bios is usb now that you've defaulted
<bbaaxx> ice9: if you get nothing then your computer does not support
<bbaaxx> ice9: or does not have virtualization enabled
<xyzwhatever> yeah it does boot from it but only shows weird text afterwards no more installation windows
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, what weird text?
<xyzwhatever> nonsensical numbers
<bbaaxx> ice9: but if you are getting output it means that either AMD-V or VT-x (For Intel)  is enabled
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, trust me everything still there. Theres no possible way to screw it up from bios
<angel_> some bios problem
<bbaaxx> ice9: Have a look in here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41550/how-do-i-run-a-64-bit-guest-in-virtualbox
<Meerkat> how can I make a deb file without installing it using checkinstall?
<Fodi69> which software do you recommend for displaying gmail unread mail noitifcations in the ubuntu 'message menu'? (top right). Using v13.10
<xyzwhatever> its just totally screwed up i can spend now several hours trying to fix it or 10 minutes to reinstall windows doesnt matter theres no important data on it i got the computer today
<kostkon> Fodi69, gm-notify?
<kostkon> !info gm-notify
<ubottu> gm-notify (source: gm-notify): highly Ubuntu integrated GMail notifier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 24 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Fodi69> kostkon: will try it, thanks
<JoBArTe_Skuld> its possible to measure server traffic by domain? today I use vnstat, but I don't know if this support that I need
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, If I was in front of that computer it'll be fixed with 10 mins but without knowing anything about the bios pretty helpless
<netameta__> how can you search a file though ssh in ubuntu ?
<angel_> hmmm
<dave305> how to install QT library,,,please help
<daftykins> netameta__: sudo updatedb && locate <x>
<netameta__> will will the filename go ?
<daftykins> what?
<mensvaga> What's a good graphical SNMP / MIB walker?
<netameta__> daftykins the above searchs for a file on the system right ?
<daftykins> netameta__: it searches for "<x>"
<netameta__> Ah thanks
<netameta__> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<kry> Hallo
<kry> What happens if I uninstall the Software Centre? Does some kind of manual installation pop up?
<netameta__> ah thanks daftykins
<daftykins> kry: manual install to do what?
<daftykins> kry: without it, you'd have to use the command line
<SASDOE> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu gnome 13.10 on a mbp pro 7.1 and have no wifi.
<kry> Is there an installer that allows to choose installation paths? Or at least allow to download and keep .deb files?
<SASDOE> nm-tool shows a eth1 with wireless but cannot scan anything
<daftykins> kry: .deb's are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives when updating
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, you can't scan from wired
<sensenmann> apt-get download?
<SASDOE> it also shows an eth0 that is wired, eth1 hqs its type as 802.11 wifi
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: can you get us the output of: lspci -knn
<daftykins> SASDOE: do you have a network manager installed?
<kry> Because every time I want to install a new program from the net, it automatically pops up when I click on the download link, and I will run out of free space on the system HDD.
<SASDOE> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> SASDOE: and it doesn't see eth1 to do anything with it?
<honestemu> I'm trying to get 'alias ls="ls --color"' to work over an SSH connection. I've changed my bashrc, but the changes aren't reflecting, even after I reconnect.
<kry> daftykins: I've found my .debs, thanks.
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, whats the output of iwconfig eth1
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: paste.ubuntu.com/7044992
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: can you pastebin the output of: echo $LS_COLORS
<netameta__> daftkins; how can i specify which folder to look in ?
<daftykins> netameta__: no idea, look up the man page for locate
<hitsujiTMO> !broadcom | SASDOE try another driver
<ubottu> SASDOE try another driver: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO: how can I remove the current one as well?
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime volume controller is stuck at 0
<hitsujiTMO> SASDOE: the instructions are in that wiki entry
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, sudo apt-get remove broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source bcmwl-kernel-source
<SASDOE> hitsujiTMO gr33n7007h thanks!
<dave305> please help me to install qt library
<angel_> did anyone try Enlightment on ubuntu ?
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: Just a sec. I have no idea what that is. I'm gonna educate myself.
<andry> hm
<gr33n7007h> SASDOE, probably the best working broadcom is brcm80211
<kostkon> !details | dave305
<gr33n7007h> imho
<ubottu> dave305: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andry> installed systemd-sysv now for compatibility to init scripts
<andry> in jessie ..
<andry> lightdm fails to autostart .. i just wrote a small display-manager.service file as it is "wanted" by graphical target and  removed the init script
<andry> = works
<hitsujiTMO> andry: debian support is in #debian
<andry> oh sorry
<andry> wrong chan
<andry> :'D
<hitsujiTMO> np :P
<dave305> Im trying to compile a qt gui file.When compiling it says that QApplication: No such file or directory.Please help me to solve this
<obje> guys, I use gnome 3.8 on ubuntu 13.10 with  NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX DDR3  1GB. The problem is that I have 6 shell extensions, which are not active after every LOCK of the screen or after every suspending ...
<obje>   Is there a cure for that or I should downgrade
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime volume controller is stuck at 0
<daftykins> ljsoftnet: never heard of it, sorry
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<daftykins> ljsoftnet: stop repeating please.
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, why use tvtime?
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h u know any tv tuner software
<hitsujiTMO> obje: ppas aren't supported here. for any such help you'd need to go to the ppa maintainer
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, mplayer vlc kaffeine although kde it's pretty good xbmc theres load
<hitsujiTMO> ljsoftnet: vlc?
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, use w_scan to pick up transponders for channel scanning conf file
<dave305> Im trying to compile a qt gui file.When compiling it says that QApplication: No such file or directory.Please help me to solve this
<dave305> Im trying to compile a qt  c++ gui file.When compiling it says that QApplication: No such file or directory.Please help me to solve this
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: So $LS_COLORS is an environment variable and you want me to print that out. Well.. the output of "echo $LS_COLORS" was blank. What does that mean?
<obje> hitsujiTMO thanks but no one is answering me there since Monday... so I hope someone here faced the same
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h how do i use vlc?
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, first of all create a channel.conf using w_scan may have to install it
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: $LS_COLORS is used to define what colors ls uses. without it ls defaults to white.
<CountryfiedLinux> overview mode for multiple app windows doesn't work when one of those windows is set to "always on top".
<CountryfiedLinux> I noticed this bug last year and it's still there.
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, sudo apt-get install w-scan
<hank6262> hello i am installing ubuntu onto a pc with two hard drives in it the one hard drive has windows on it and i want to put unbuntu onto the second hard drive with dual boot i choose something else in the graphical install and now am wondering what partion to set to install to as i have one partition that is unknown for sued space and has no file sytem so i s that the one i want to use for ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h w8
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, kk
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: try running: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045087/   then try ls again
<xyzwhatever> hank6262: be prepared to lose everything including your windows ;D
<Beldar> hank6262, This a W8 dual boot?
<hank6262> a win 7 dual boot
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h how do i use w-scan
<Beldar> hank6262, Is this a uefi gpt originally?
<dave305> Im trying to compile a qt c++ gui file.When compiling it says that QApplication: No such file or directory.Please help me to solve this
<hank6262> the secodn hard drive is not formatted for anythign and i see it in the setup for ubuntu but don't where ot put the boot loader as i see a windows 7 loader drive
<hitsujiTMO> obje: unfortunately thats one of the problems with running unsupported software. if you really want a later gnome, try testing trusty ubuntu gnome and you would be able to get support then in #ubuntu+1
<hank6262> and the windows hard drive
<tdannecy> !patience | dave305
<ubottu> dave305: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheWildHorse> I just installed the drivers for my AMD HD5770 via the ubuntu software thingy on 13.11. Well, now I restarted my PC and it is not booting, gets stuck on the purple screen. I'm not sure what I can do, i tried doing nomodeset trick but it doesn't work.
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: So you're saying that my $LS_COLORS isn't defined?
<hank6262> it is just me installing windows 7 on the laptop then rebooting nad isntalling linux
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: yes. if the echo command is returning blank, then the env var is not defined
<obje> hitsujiTMO thanks I will consider it
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, one country you in?
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h philippines
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: What if I told you that running "ls --color" results in color output? Wouldn't that mean that $LS_COLORS is defined?
<Beldar> hank6262, Continued miss spelling of words makes it hard to follow your description which is confusing itself.
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, PAL otr NTSC
<ljsoftnet> NTSC
<gr33n7007h> 1 sec
<hank6262> here how the partions are listed /dev sda1 104 mb windows 7 loader /devsda2 1gb blank partition /dev sdb1 windows hard drive
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: ls --color is prob using a default set rather than what should be defined with $LS_COLORS
<obje> hitsujiTMO one last question If I install trusty tahr beta, will fresh install will be needed after the release of LTS
<obje> or will be handeled with upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> obje: no, it will upgrade to the release
<obje> Ok, thanks  man
<obje> !
<hank6262> ok well answer me this if i install ubuntu to the unused hard drive which i can see wil it create the dual boot with windows 7
<CountryfiedLinux> hank6262, *bump
<gr33n7007h> w_scan -ft -c XX -X >> channels.conf    <- change XX with your country code
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, ^^
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: Does running that only set the environment variable temporarily? If I log off and log back in, will the environment variable still be set?
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: that will be temporary. if it works there will be ways to set it permanently
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: Cool. How can I test if it works? Just run echo $LS_COLORS again?
<hitsujiTMO> honestemu: just run ls
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, phillipines is PH
<honestemu> hitsujiTMO: Oh I see. Okay. I'll give it a go.
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h where does channels.conf be found?
<Diranged> Is there any obvious reason not to go and deploy libgnutls26=2.12.14-5ubuntu3.7 on every single one of our Ubuntu 12.04 hosts right now — but deal with restarting/reloading their services during an outage window (depending on the service..)?
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, you are putting what ever w_scan find in channels.conf with that command i gave you
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, did you install w-scan
<gr33n7007h> w_scan -ft -c XX -X >> channels.conf
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h yes
<sudormrf> quick question guys.  if you set up full disk encryption with 13.10, can you later setup a second OS and dual boot?
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, did you change XX to PH?
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h yes
<gr33n7007h> cool
<hank6262> ok better yet you guys just tell me how i should do the dual boot install with windows 7 onto two separate hard drive one hard drive for linux and one hard drive for windows
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, what you going to use mplayer or vlc out of curiosty?
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h vlc
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, cool also may take a while dependent on what how many channels in that country
<Naphatul> what does ubuntu use for disk encryption?
<TheWildHorse> I just installed the drivers for my AMD HD5770 via the ubuntu software thingy on 13.11. Well, now I restarted my PC and it is not booting, gets stuck on the purple screen. I'm not sure what I can do, i tried doing nomodeset trick but it doesn't work.
<thekkid> I've lost sound in firefox on youtube and html5 video and audio. It still works on quicktime videos in apple trailers though.
<hitsujiTMO> Naphatul: LUKS is used for full disk encryption
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: can you hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a TTY?
<tdannecy> sudormrf: This might help answer your question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: if you are thinking of a terminal, yes I can access it via recovery mode
<sudormrf> tdannecy: that doesn't really help that much.  I did look at that before coming in.  that is refering to older versions of Ubuntu.  in 13.10 the option to do FDE is built in to the installer.
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: well, a TTY technically but yes. i meant during failed boot
<xyzwhatever> hey gr33n7007h  dual boot with mint worked perfectly...  never again ubuntu!
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, that was quick?
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: So just try that combo on startup?
<jesus__> ¡Hola!
<jesus__> ¿Alguien habla español?
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, hey have you got a secret dislike of ubuntu>
<tdannecy> !es | jesus__
<ubottu> jesus__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xyzwhatever> since today yes
<gr33n7007h> whats Linux Mint based of?
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: yeah and if you have a working network connection, you could pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: No sir, it's like the GRUB background is still kept, just without the text on it, I can enter the terminal via recovery, but not sure if I can access the network
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: is it a desktop with wired networking or?
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: wireless, no access to a wire
<xyzwhatever> well debian is cool but ubuntu is bloatware that breaks computers
<xyzwhatever> it used to be nice
<kostkon> !ot | xyzwhatever
<ubottu> xyzwhatever: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thekkid> I had to do a restart so I don't know if anyone responded
<gr33n7007h> xyzwhatever, think you bit of a troll
<ljsoftnet> gr33n7007h dude w_scan is for capture device, im using tv tuner
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, yeah did you run the command?
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: I managed to boot via the recovery mode, now how to fix this problem with the drivers
<Hanumaan> debian nfs client mounts as nobody and nogroup but ubuntu mounts with the correct username and group what could be the problem ?
<gr33n7007h> ljsoftnet, last time I'm helping you!!!
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: hmm well it'd be really handy if you could get the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file off there and pastebin'd online
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: allright, let me just figure out how to post to pastebin via the terminal
<gr33n7007h> TheWildHorse, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: well without a network connection, you'd need to either get it off onto a flash drive, or you could boot a liveCD/USB and get that online then read the file off the HDD
<iptable> TheWildHorse, echo somrthinf |pastebinit
<iter> what's the most appropriate way to purge isc-dhcp-client and isc-dhcp-common? I can apt-get -y remove --purge isc-dhcp-client isc-dhcp-common and then kill -9 the dhclient3 process but it seems odd to have to do that
<daftykins> gr33n7007h: isolated system
<Enthralled> hello guys, how can i wipe the whole HDD and repartition it to NTFS?
<gr33n7007h> daftykins, ah yeah ok my bad
<daftykins> np :)
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: I got the network up
<daftykins> ljsoftnet: no and stop repeating, i warned you already
<iter> eg, is there some prereq to purging the client that will stop the process as part of the removal
<Guest445> gr33n7007h: awe... my driver is working well, thanks for the tutorial, much appreciated.
<gr33n7007h> Guest445, cool :)
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045287/
<doomlord_> can anyone recomend a  desktop app for editing graphs - just needs the ability to enter text in boxes , move them around, linked with arrows(possibly anoted), not much more - not necasserily a 'mind-mapping' tool since these tend to emphasize a heirarchical layout. Something that edits a subset of dotfiles perhaps or stores its result in JSON
<root4> hello, i have a big problem. When i try to login with my user, it takes me back to the login screen, when i try to login via the terminal i get  "mount: operation not permitted". i dont know how its happen. i only have made few updates and later a restart. hoe can i fix it?
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: hmm, this is odd, just a sec
<sudormrf> I would like to read my IP tables for IP addresses that I have set to drop and have them written to a file.  I am using fail2ban and this is writing IPs to the iptables.  what I want to do is setup a cron job that will run at a specific interval and it will write any IPs in the IPTables to a file.  I assume this is going to be a simple loop, but I am not sure how to accomplish it.  can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> iptables -L   should list the rules set, is this what you mean?
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: also do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file present?
<iter> sudormrf: sudo iptables -L | grep for IPs
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip: what I want to happen is that any IP addresses that are currently being dropped to be written to a file
<sudormrf> automatically
<iter> sudormrf: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/427979/how-do-you-extract-ip-addresses-from-files-using-a-regex-in-a-linux-shell
<sudormrf> iter: checking
<iter> sudormrf: however, doesn't fail2ban log those somewhere as well as add the iptables rules?
<kostkon> doomlord_, dia maybe?
<root4> have anybody a idea how to fix the "mount: permission not permitted" when i want to login?
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: hmm, this is odd, just a sec
<daftykins> root4: sounds like you've edited /etc/fstab by hand?
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: sorry bout that, accental repost, anyways, no I got only xorg.conf.failsafe
<tdannecy> root4: Are you dual booting the unit?
<sudormrf> iter: TBH I am not sure.  When I was in the fail2ban channel the other day they said that anytime fail2ban is restarted any changes made by fail2ban are removed (IE, it's not persistent).
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: ok, try running "aticonfig --initial" then reboot
<iter> sudormrf: http://www.the-art-of-web.com/system/fail2ban-log/
<root4> daftykins: i dont have edit anything, i was normal on my pc, have made few updates, surf a little, installed codeblocks thats all and after a restart i cant login into into my user, only root works and only via terminal
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: "This program must be run as root when no X server is active"
<elb0w> there a separate channel for ubuntu touch?
<root4> and when i try to start with a other kernel i get also uid errors
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: oh you're not root right now?
<kostkon> !touch | elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: nevermind forgot sudo, restarting now
<doomlord_> kostkon, yikes, i've just tried to install dia, i have a screen with a textmode dialogue with '<OK>' , which no keyboard or mouse input seems to acknowledge :)
<gr33n7007h> elb0w, /msg alis list *serachterm* for future reference
<kostkon> doomlord_, no idea about that.
<kostkon> doomlord_, how did you try to install it
<doomlord_> its a EULA screen :) i had something a few days ago similar blocking me from installing something else lol
<doomlord_> sudo apt-get install dia
<root4> and now im in irc via weechat if nanybody have a idea how to fix that problem
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: booted now, the cooler seems to be a lot quieter now so I guess the drivers are working
<kostkon> doomlord_, hmm, let's see
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: screen resolution look ok and so on?
<doomlord_> perhaps the gui software centre would do  it
<kostkon> doomlord_, use the tab key
<doomlord_> ok i'l try
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: could you repost /var/log/Xorg.0.log just to confirm?
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: sure, yea the resolution seems fine
<doomlord_> argh i accidently quite install and have a dangling lock "/var/lib/dpkg/lock" - is there a way to unlock that from the commandline
<doomlord_> i usually reboot when i see that
<kostkon> doomlord_, close the software centre
<doomlord_> did that.
<doomlord_> ok i'll reboot , brb :)
<TheWildHorse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045354/
<root4> seems nobody know how to fix my problem so i need to try
<kostkon> doomlord_, here are its deps http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/dia  I'm not really sure why you are getting the eula
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: forgot to mention you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045354/
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: that looks a lot healthier :) thanks
<TheWildHorse> daftykins: thanks a lot man, you helped a lot!
<mikemonk> good morning guys
<sudormrf> iter: that is logging them, but that is not what I am trying to accomplish.  fail2ban will not automatically re-add the banned IPs to the IPtables if a reboot happens.  that is why I want to have the IPs automatically added to a file.  I am assuming it will be a simple loop
<root4> strange via root all works fine but why i get operation not permitted when i try to login with my user?
<sudormrf> iter: something akin to this: while read ip; do iptables -A INPUT -s "$ip" -j DROP; done < ip_list.txt
<daftykins> TheWildHorse: np :)
<mikemonk> days have passed, and I cant seem to solve this issue: :S
<mikemonk> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar" Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "unity-gtk-module"
<mikemonk> it has to do with an i386 app
<root4> i wish anybody could help me to xD
<mikemonk> i solved the gtk engines dependencies... however I cant find how to solve those error messages...
<daftykins> mikemonk: are those two module names also package names which need installing?
<gr33n7007h> mikemonk, did you install libgtkmm-2.4-1c2
<mikemonk> daftykins, it seems like it... i tried sudo apt-get install overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386
<mikemonk> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<mikemonk> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<mikemonk> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<mikemonk> or been moved out of Incoming.
<mikemonk> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<mikemonk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mikemonk>  overlay-scrollbar-gtk2:i386 : Depends: overlay-scrollbar:i386 but it is not installable
<mikemonk> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<iter> sudormrf: http://zach.seifts.us/posts/2013/07/14/how-make-fail2ban-bans-persistent
<mikemonk> gr33n7007h: already tried it :S
<justaguy> mikemonk: please use site's like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sudormrf> iter: tried that and got errors
<mikemonk> justaguy:sorry right
<daftykins> mikemonk: had you seen - http://askubuntu.com/questions/392097/how-do-i-install-32-bit-libraries-when-they-keep-having-uninstallable-dependenci
<justaguy> When ubuntu 14.04 lts is released (which is soon) , will it be possible to update easily from 13.10 to 14.04 (like it is now very easy to update from 13.04 to 13.10)
<iter> sudormrf: what errors?
<kostkon> justaguy, obviously
<mikemonk> daftykins: yep, however theres no solution there, or is it?
<root4> ok so it seems nobody know how to fix my problem i want try a update to 14.10. maybe it will fix it
<sudormrf> iter: I created a custom action file for this specific issue.  when I do what the link you provided suggests it says the syntax of what I am using is wrong.  it works fine when remove the lines they suggest adding.
<root4> *14.04
<daftykins> mikemonk: well it points out the whole 'all' architecture for those rather than i386 specifically, not sure if that helps
<iter> sudormrf: sounds like we should just fix that syntax then, pastebin your action file
<mikemonk> daftykins: ok, so how would that work?
<sudormrf> iter: sec.
<daftykins> mikemonk: presumably not putting :i386 after the package name
<Caelum> linux-headers-3.13.0-16 does not have the Module.symvers file
<mikemonk> daftykins: what command should i issue?
<Caelum> where am I supposed to get it
<GoldStandard> does ubuntu restrict high-grade encryption?  I cannot seem to connect using a 256bit connection
<sudormrf> iter: here is the filter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045402/
<mikemonk> daftykins: tried it, it says its already installed
<daftykins> mikemonk: ah ok, that's beyond me then i'm afraid
<calimero_82> hello
<sudormrf> iter: here is the action: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045405/
<sudormrf> iter: and here is the jail.local: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045408/
<EminentDomain2> when you pull something from a webdav mount in nautilus... how mnay threads can it use maximum?
<iter> sudormrf: thanks, which is the bad line
<sudormrf> the part where I define the action in the jail.local for racoon
<mikemonk> daftykins: damn... could you recommend me a distro that doesnt give me these kind of issues? since the multiarch incorporation, ive just had major headaches
<EminentDomain2> also when you mount a webdav drive in nautilus where does it mount to?  I.E. how can i access it from the CLI?
<daftykins> mikemonk: i've a feeling it's more the application and you having installed 64-bit that's the issue rather than ubuntu as a whole :)
<root4> hello, i have a big problem. When i try to login with my user, it takes me back to the login screen, when i try to login via the terminal i get  "mount: operation not permitted". i dont know how its happen. i only have made few updates and later a restart. hoe can i fix it?
<EminentDomain2> can anyone even see me here?
<daftykins> EminentDomain2: yes.
<sudormrf> iter: specifically it says the arguments are invalid [name=, protocol=].  when I remove that it still says there is a problem.  when I remove all the lines that blog post has me enter and revert everything back, it works just infe
<iter> sudormrf: I would suggest getting it working without the custom action first
<EminentDomain2> ok my client is messed up
<ActionParsnip> root4: I'd boot to liveCD and fsck the partition on the internal drive(s)
<mikemonk> daftykins: ubuntu 12.04 works perfectly well, the problem is theres no x64 version of the app
<EminentDomain2> keeps saying cant send to channel, but clearly i am
<sudormrf> iter: is there a way I can just parse the iptables for any IP addresses listed and have that written to a file?
<ActionParsnip> EminentDomain2: I'd ask in #freenode
<root4> ActionParsnip how do you mean?
<EminentDomain2> oh i'm not asking
<EminentDomain2> i was asking about webdav in nautilus tho
<EminentDomain2> lol
<ActionParsnip> root4: boot the install CD, then read online about fsck, it wil check the data on the partitions is healthy
<EminentDomain2> whic i dont think they can help me with in #freenode
<iter> sudormrf: sure, the command 'sudo iptables -L | grep -E -o '(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)' > file.out
<daftykins> mikemonk: which program is it? have you contacted the dev?
<sudormrf> iter: sweet.
<sudormrf> iter: let me test it
<Pici> iter: you probably want iptables -Ln
<root4> ok i will try
<iptable> iptables -L -vn
<mikemonk> daftykins: sametime 9... can you believe it? an app that has just been released
<mikemonk> i dont have support
<daftykins> mikemonk: would it run under a 32-bit 12.04 install?
<daftykins> that's what i meant earlier
<mikemonk> daftykins: yes it runs
<doomlord_> (r.e. dia, great thats installing, and tab worked on the dialogue, thanks )
<mikemonk> daftykins: even in a 12.04 x64 installation
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<sudormrf> iter: now is there a way I can exclude the 0.0.0.0 addresses?
<ActionParsnip> | grep -v 0.0.0.0
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip: thanks! :D
<sudormrf> sweet
<sudormrf> this will do exactly what I want
<sudormrf> will set it as a cron job to run every hour
<jwash> hi everyone, my live CDs are failing to boot when x is launched, they just go to a black screen. does anyone have experience remastering a live ubuntu dvd from their hard drive?
<EmpowerNe> Hello everyone, I want to talk with you about a way to have a blog and make money from it from your home without selling products or thing like this . That`s why I invite you to watch the video to learn more. winblog.fr/?id=empirecroteau
<daftykins> jwash: tried 'nomodeset' ?
<ActionParsnip> jwash: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> jwash: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jwash> qemu
<jwash> i made it then try to run it with qemu
<mikemonk> daftykins: any other suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> jwash: did you check the CD for defects?
<jwash> md5 is fine
<daftykins> mikemonk: nah, i'm confused since you said the program runs
<jwash> it's the original cd image that the md5 was generated from
<ActionParsnip> jwash: are you actually using a CD mdia, or the ISO on the drive as a file?
<jwash> both ways fail to a black screen
<mikemonk> daftykins: yep in that Ubuntu version but not on 13.10
<jwash> burned to dvdrom, made to usb, qemu
<ActionParsnip> jwash: tried nomodeset as daftykins suggested?
<jwash> qemu is trying now
<Beginnerr> is anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> Beginnerr: many
<jwash> nice, hanging at a different screen now
<Beginnerr> I am having trouble booting ubuntu from USB.. and I have tried what the google searches have told me to do
<Hecter> quick Q, what path you put at sudo htpasswd -c /path/to/passwords/.htpasswd username ?
<jwash> nope, still working on my slow pc
<Hecter> is it /home/username/passwords?
<ActionParsnip> Beginnerr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Pici> Hecter: wherever you want the htpasswd file to live.
<Beginnerr> nope, and what does that mean.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Beginnerr
<ubottu> Beginnerr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jareddlc> hey guys, i had a quick question
<Hecter> Pici: so it doesnt matter where it reside, just where you are allowed to put it?
<Hecter> Pici: thanks!
<jareddlc> im running fresh install of ubuntu 13.04 and im trying to bootstrap it, however when it comes to dealing with collecd, i get odd behavior
<Beginnerr> I will try this right away, be back in a bit to say yay or nay
<jareddlc> the apt-get install fails, and it wont continue until i delete the conf file in /etc/collectd/, then i;ll have run apt-get install again
<jareddlc> any ideas?
<kostkon> jareddlc, 13.04 is not supported anymore here.
<jareddlc> ah oka kostkon
<jwash> hanging on 'grep: /root/etc/default/apport: No such file or directory'
<kostkon> jareddlc, support for 13.04 has ended. try installing a supported release, 13.10 or 12.04 lts
<jareddlc> ho9w would i instyall
<jareddlc> a 13.10 package on older version?
<jwash> also giving me a invalid user 'ubuntu' message
<jareddlc> or does apt-get install automatically grabs latest version?
<jareddlc> i guess im asking is how apt-get works, does it grab the latest, or doers it grab the package from the repo of the current version?
<mgolisch> it only uses the configured repositories
<jareddlc> if untouched, is it safe to say, it only grabs whatever is in that version repo? like if i have 12.04 and there a new package out in 13.10 apt-get install does it grabs 12.04? or 13.10?
<mgolisch> jareddlc: why do you think theres different versions?
<blahberson> jareddlc: your repos are specific to your Ubuntu version.
<jareddlc> mgolisch: :( im just curious as im new
<mgolisch> jareddlc: it only grabs stuff from the repository for your version
<jareddlc> thx blahberson,
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: apt-get will bring the latest version found in all the repos it has available
<jareddlc> so i just need to add 13.10 or whatever versions repo to it?
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: have you noticed that some repos end with something like Saucy/saucy
<mgolisch> no you install from 13.10
<jareddlc> yep bbaaxx
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: That means that apt will youse the latest version for the saucy distribution
<blahberson> jareddlc: That would be a bad idea. Always stay with your version unless you know what you're doing.
<mgolisch> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Beginnerr> god Im so crappy at this I cant even figure out how to do this md5sum thing
<jareddlc> well collectd in 13.04 is broken
<jareddlc> so i want to try a different versions
<jareddlc> as im bootstrapping machines via ansible
<xangua> jareddlc: 13.04 is no longer supported
<jareddlc> yes xangua
<jareddlc> my question was more generic
<jareddlc> thx
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: Just make sure that the last part of the repository line in your repository configuration files is  for the version of Ubuntu you want to use
<mgolisch> you use debbootstrap?
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: these files are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jareddlc> http://replygif.net/i/1268.gif
<jareddlc> thx bbaaxx
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: and /etc/apt/sources.list for the default repos
<hank6262> hello how do i install ubuntu on a separate hardrive along side of windows 7
<Guest53326> hello all small quick question is there a desktop applet  or bar applet that would quickly display ip info?
<jareddlc> thx every one bbaaxx mgolisch
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: :)
<jareddlc> i'll try to update the repo, and see if that fixes this bug im having
<jareddlc> i appreciate the help guys
<vote_vis_systemd> Vote agaist systemd, Please Second this proposal: https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/03/msg00000.html
<vote_vis_systemd> Vote for init system choice.
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest53326: A desktop applet? ... there's a command-line tool
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | vote_vis_systemd
<ubottu> vote_vis_systemd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> vote_vis_systemd: Furthermore, given that you have a choice whether to use AppArmor or SELinux, I doubt Debian will stop packaging upstart
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: Just a word of warning
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: if you use packages from a repo targeted to a different release of ubuntu
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: you may have to mnually handle the dependencies at the risk of breaking stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest53326: Use [ ifconfig | grep "inet addr" ]. The IP address is the number which is NOT 127.0.0.1 (that's localhost, your machine)
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: if a common depency is modified (upgraded/removed/downgraded)
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: *dependency
<jareddlc> ohh thx bbaaxx
<jareddlc> maybe i'll just use a hack, instead
<jareddlc> install pkg, remove file, install pkg again...
<jareddlc> which is gross, but needs to be done
<bbaaxx> jareddlc: Yup, good luck !
<jwash> waiting for network forever
<jwash> does anyone know how to send ctrl-alt-f3 to a qemu window?
<Beginnerr> I AM BACK
<liz4rd> hi im running ubuntu how do i install lilo on it?
<Beginnerr> and the checksums are the same or w-e that means
<Beginnerr> SO the people who told me to do the MD5sums I have completed that and they compared to be the same, but I still cant boot from USB with it
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: no idea, but I'm curious of why would you want to do that ?
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: There is this page here on which it explains how to revert to legacy GRUB but I'm guessing this is not what you want to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading#Reverting_to_GRUB_Legacy
<Baribal> Hi. I'm i18n/l10n-ing a program. I created de.mo and en.mo, and linked them in de/LC_MESSAGES/ and en/LC_MESSAGES/ in my programs root dir, respectively. I expected that upon the next program start, my gettext calls would use the translated strings, but I only got the original strings instead. Am I using the system wrong?
<bbaaxx> Beginnerr: have you checked BIOS and/or forced booting from the USB ?
<liz4rd> see i upgraded ubuntu and grub ate the config file
<liz4rd> i think grub has a bug
<liz4rd> why the heck does it eat the conf
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: That's very weird, but you should probably try re-installing it
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: Here is everything you need to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<liz4rd> i do not trust grub i want to lilo back again
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: Also, you can find there some troubleshooting guidelines
<liz4rd> :/
<Beginnerr> when creating a boot usb with ubuntu does it matter how much persistance I put
<liz4rd> i wish i installed opensuse or mint
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: Alright, well, good luck with that I't shouldn't be impossible but also doesn't sound trivial
<liz4rd> bad decision ubuntu was
<bbaaxx> liz4rd: Sorry to hear that, in my opinon Ubuntu is sometimes a bit of a pain at the beginning, but once you get to know it and controll it is really awesome.
<Beginnerr> eh this is gonna be the last time I try to make a usb of this.. if not Ima just have to be a pirate.. yo ho ho
<liz4rd> im gonna usb boot opensuse and fix the file system
<foggalong> Whenever I start Steam my entire computer freezes. I get the feeling it's a Nvidia graphics issue. Anyone heard anything about this happening elsewhere?
<liz4rd> i hate these kinda work
<liz4rd> too time consuming
<diego__1> not me
<davison> I have a problem with ubuntu's *.desktop files.  Opened a preview of a file in Chrome, now when I use synapse (zeitgeist frontend), I get 2 entries for chrome.  One for chrome itself, one prefixed with the file name.
<davison> Uninstalled and reinstalled, still the same.  Searched for any duplicate *.desktop files
<davison> any ideas?
<liz4rd> i  began with redhat 6
<liz4rd> and ubuntu sucks big time
<ActionParsnip> davison: grep -i chrome /usr/share/applications/*.desktop   should show the files it is present in, you can then see what's going on
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: nobody is making you use it
<liz4rd> call me a linux enthusiast
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: do you have a support question regarding ubuntu?
<liz4rd>  beg ur pardon actionptrrrrscrpt
<davison> ActionParsnip: As I said, grep'd desktop files.  Only showing up with the google-chrome.desktop entry
<davison> ActionParsnip: launch, new window and incognito variants
<Beginnerr> so anyone with ideassssssssssss
<Beginnerr> wait... WTF it worked??
<liz4rd> u must be ubuntu fanboi
<xangua>  !language | Beginnerr
<ubottu> Beginnerr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: no just keeping the channel on topic
<Beginnerr> ah acronyms are bad language? srry but the USB boot finally worked when I did nothing different.. I verified the files... and used the same program as always but this time it worked... I was just surprised sorry
<liz4rd> topics smopicks ubuntu upgrades are malware infected
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: they aren't
<gr33n7007h> liz4rd, stop trolling
<liz4rd> wait and see for your selves
<bbaaxx> Beginnerr: Congrats, see you round in a few minutes after installation is loaded ;)
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: been using ubuntu since gutsy and running trusty on my server, nothing to see
<davison> If it makes any difference, when I use synapse or unity applications menu (doesn't show up in Gnom menu indicator), the subtext doesn't appear on the faulty link, and the icon seems to be of a lower quality
<gr33n7007h> liz4rd, you're a troll end of!
<Beginnerr> quick question... is this able to be installed in a SSD?
<MonkeyDust> liz4rd  linux malware? how exciting! source of information (not wikipedia)?
<rostam> hi I am using ubuntu 12.04 update 4. The output of ifconfig displays an interface which I am not sure what it is:   ax0  192.168.4.1   what is ax0 interface? thx
<ActionParsnip> Beginnerr: yes, the physical media is moot
<Beginnerr> k ty.. I will return if I have anymore questions
<ActionParsnip> Beginnerr: the IDE shows the drive storage to the controller, its abstracted
<bbaaxx> davison: Honestrly I don't really understand you issue, could you please be more specific regarding which functionality is not working?
<liz4rd> i came here with a question now you calling me an ork a troll next what an elf
<davison> bbaaxx: I am looking to run chrome from unity or synapse.  Getting 2 entries.  1 is Google Chrome, another is "fortranMods - Google Chrome".  Searched my *.desktop files and can find no duplicate or faulty entries
<gr33n7007h> liz4rd, go suck a dummy
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: not seen a single question, I even asked you if you had one
<davison> bbaaxx: both run and launch chrome, but it always has the fortranMods prefix.
<liz4rd> 0days lately had/haz/have?
<bbaaxx> davison: ok, so you are talking about menu entries ? In the dash in unity for example ?
<davison> bbaaxx: yes.
<bbaaxx> davison: have you tried alacarte ?
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: can you please ask a full question in plain english giving as many details as possible. Thank you
<bbaaxx> davison: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<bbaaxx> davison: is a menu manager, there you can probably remove the faulty entry
<davison> bbaaxx: Have used alacarte before to modify Gnome menu indicator.  No difference.
<liz4rd> yes how can i support ubuntu?
<davison> bbaaxx: entries don't show up in gnome app indicator, but DO show in unity dash
<Abd_allatif> hi, i am going to buy hp pavilion 15-n005tx, does it run ubuntu without problems (wireless for example)?
<davison> bbaaxx: and synapse, still.
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: answer user questions constructively, report bugs, reply to posts on forums to fix user issues
<liz4rd> i can hire some cheerleaders
<ActionParsnip> liz4rd: that doesnt do anything
<bbaaxx> davison: And where does this prefix appears? On the title bar ? Or just in the menu entry ?
<Jordan_U> liz4rd: That was not a support question. Please restrict your comments to actual productive support discussion, or find a different channel.
<wumbo> Hi all. Having some difficulty here trying to transfer data from a 512 sector drive to a 4096 sector drive. What am I missing?
<davison> bbaaxx: solely in the menu entry, or when I hover over the launcher bar
<liz4rd> wht tht will help the fixers of bug hunt team
<Jordan_U> wumbo: How exactly are you trying to transfer the data, and what problem are you running into?
<Jordan_U> liz4rd: Filing detailed and clear bug reports.
<Beginner> I am back so soon... not because Im completely new to this kind of thing... i swear...... sigh.. how do I partition or be able to select my SSD as the "root file system"
<wumbo> Jordan_U: I've tried cp and rsync. It will hang up and sit there.
<bbaaxx> davison: have a look at /usr/share/applications/
<bbaaxx> davison: See if you find it there
<bbaaxx> davison: and remove it
<davison> bbaaxx: As i have said previously, I have grep'd and searched for chrome related desktop entries
<davison> bbaaxx: hence my comments on searching *.desktop files
<Jordan_U> wumbo: What happens if you just try to cp one small file? Does that succeed? Are there any io errors in "dmesg"?
<bbaaxx> davison: just wanted to make sure you had visually inspected the directory
<Abd_allatif> i hear that hp notebooks have problems in WiFi and overheating. is that correct?
<wumbo> Jordan_U: small files do seem to work, but i'm dealing with terabytes of data. dmesg says various things, usually ehci reset on the usb drive
<davison> bbaaxx: yes only a single entry
<bbaaxx> otherwise you could find all desktop files doing something like cd / && find | grep .desktop
<wumbo> gparted shows the hfs+ partition, but has a red exclamation point saying that i'm missing hfsprogs, but i have all hfs modules installed
<Jordan_U> wumbo: I think that the 512 vs 4096 byte sector difference is a red herring. Is the USB drive spinning or SSD? Can you check the S.M.A.R.T status of both drives?
<wumbo> Jordan_U: USB drive is mechanical, and is brand new.
<Jordan_U> wumbo: Do you have the package "hfsprogs" installed? The usespace tools and kernel modules are two different things.
<wumbo> Jordan_U: I used apt-get install hfsprogs. Is there something else I'm missing>
<liz4rd> vv
<bbaaxx> davison: or better yet find | grep fortranMods
<wumbo> bbl
<zwacky> what could it be that i can only access google sites on my ubuntu live usb?
<Beginner> boom! did some googling and got my SSD to be chosen.. yeaaahh.
<davison> bbaaxx: solved.  thanks, the root find done the trick.  Had a ~/.local/share/applications desktop file with a html argument for chrome.
<compdoc> boom!
<bbaaxx> zwacky: check DNS resolution: nslookup yahoo.com on a terminal
<davison> bbaaxx: Much appreciated
<jcrza> Anyone know of something like github that I can self host, which also has a package in the repository? Gitlab looks nice but installing it seems like a hassle.
<bbaaxx> davison: cool !
<bbaaxx> jcrza: Not ubuntu related but have a look at: https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gitweb
<Beginner> Quick question. do I have the option to go between two language keyboards... my wife likes to use my computer but I have my keyboard usually set to german or dutch.. in windows theres a little button to switch on demand but Im at the screen for keyboard layout right now
<bbaaxx> Beginner: You can set it after installation
<davison> Beginner: yes.  Depending on the language, look for something such as ibus
<zwacky> thanks bbaaxx, i do get an odd address in return (192.185.0.115 for launchpad.com)
<bbaaxx> Beginner: it works almost exactly the same way as windows
<Beginner> OKay, thank you.
<bbaaxx> zwacky: seems like you are being redirected by your gateway, try configuring the DNS's manually on the network manager
<zwacky> aye thanks for the hint!
<bbaaxx> zwacky: you can use 8.8.8.8 or 4.2.2.2, they both are free DNS servers
<davison> i have the 8's remembered.  Google DNS
<Beginner> small question: what is the difference between the 13.10 ubuntu and the 12.04 one
<Beginner> is it mostly just aesthetics vs software?
<davison> no major difference
<davison> 14.04 out soon if you are planning to change
<bbaaxx> Beginner: lots ! mainly support for newer things, newer kernels which translates into better support for hardware and features
<mdmcaf> Beginner: the biggest difference is how long they're supported. 12.04 is a LTS (long term support) release and 13.10 is not
<davison> next LTS release
 * Abd_allatif was asking about hp notebook
<TheUnnamedDude> Eww, HP
<TheUnnamedDude> Terrible cooling
<TheUnnamedDude> .-.
<TheUnnamedDude> Bloated
<bbaaxx> TheUnnamedDude: Try samsung laptops 15 minutes and you will end up loving HP
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, thats true
<TheUnnamedDude> Ive tried HP, I am suiciding
<zwacky> bbaaxx, just for clearance: i did forget that i didnt have dhcp activated on my router. so it now works, thx for your  hints
<davison> I bought a custom ultrabook.  Only slight woe is the battery life is only about 4 hours
<TheUnnamedDude> I'm suiciding when the fan starts running *
<Abd_allatif> and the battery?
<TheUnnamedDude> My battery died pretty quick
<TheUnnamedDude> 2 years, and it was terrible
<TheUnnamedDude> Well, 1.5 year
<TheUnnamedDude> Lasts for ~20 minutes now
<Abd_allatif> what is its model? i heared that some laptops suffer from overheating. but not in new models
<TheUnnamedDude> HP 4330S with celeron
<bbaaxx> zwacky: thumbs up !
<davison> Anyone had experience running cinnamon or mate with ubuntu?  I've tried several times and seem to have issues with keyboard shortcuts especially.
<davison> Not abe to use ibus/change language for input
<gr33n7007h> celeron are just crap alway have been
<Abd_allatif> i am going to buy hp pavilion 15-n005tx
<TheUnnamedDude> Well, its a school computer, would never bought a celeron if I knew it was what I was getting
<Abd_allatif> do you have any problems connecting with WiFi?
<TheUnnamedDude> Nope
<gr33n7007h> IMHO, sony vaio s series allday, only downfall is the speakers really bad
<davison> any laptop speakers are bound to be pretty awful
<TheUnnamedDude> ^
<gr33n7007h> davison, no, s series speakers are grim
<davison> gr33n7007h: that doesn't negate my comment.
<Abd_allatif> so, do you advice me buying that notebook?
<gr33n7007h> davison, comparing to other laptops their grim
<bbaaxx> With the exeption of some Dell XPS laptops that have JBC speakers, they sound pretty cool
<davison> gr33n7007h: comparing any laptop noise makers to speakers is grim
<gr33n7007h> davison, got your point
<davison> get a set of decent open-backed headphones
<davison> enjoy bliss
<sultunate> Are there any good docs for remote sysloging everything in a directory like /var/log/* or everything under /opt/myapp/*.log
<gr33n7007h> they sound like frying an egg to death on full whack
<gr33n7007h> other than that powerfullest 13inch money can buy
<gr33n7007h> get em pretty cheap now with these touch screens coming out
<Abd_allatif> this is the specifications http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03928136&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5447617
<gr33n7007h> Abd_allatif, go with the price range, wouldn't be surprised if you could actually run ubuntu x486 lol
<Abd_allatif> sorry, i don't understand...?
<gr33n7007h> Abd_allatif,  I mean go with what you can afford
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: xd
<Abd_allatif> ok, thanks
<gr33n7007h> remember back in the day commodore 64 was the shit use to love that peice
<bbaaxx> LOAD "oldstuff"*,8,1
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | gr33n7007h (also watch your language)
<ubottu> gr33n7007h (also watch your language): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gr33n7007h> SonikkuAmerica, oops just reminising sorry
<guzzi_jones> i need to downgrade "mail" to 2.5.3.  per http://www.redmine.org/issues/13698%20downgrade%20pour%20le%20mail
<gr33n7007h> also bbaaxx lol yeah
<guzzi_jones> how do i do that?
<guzzi_jones> nvmd
<guzzi_jones> i got it
<MonkeyDust> guzzi_jones  why downgrade? start from the beginning, maybe there's a better solution
<guzzi_jones> it is gem mail
<bbaaxx> at some point I installed VICE but never really had the time to play with it
<bbaaxx> but if you are into that stuff (xd) you should give it a try
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, think I downloaded a distro with that on but can't remember what it was now full emulator of commodores :/
<gr33n7007h> first ever computer i touched was the bbc microcomputer 1
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: VICE is available in the repos via apt
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, lemme check
<gr33n7007h> so it is excellent haha
<bbaaxx> for me it was the C16, the bbc was the one you had to plug to a tv set ?
<gr33n7007h> tv set or the actual mega convex bbc monitor
<bbaaxx> and had support for something like 16 colors
<bbaaxx> yeah, it was awesome at the time
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, wasn't off it :)
<gr33n7007h> i'll play later cheers!
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, did you ever have an acorn risc
<gr33n7007h> nm i'm getting a bit off topic now :)
 * gr33n7007h thinks so people do have the same love for computers as me :)
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: nope, never, just the three commodores 16, 64 and then the 128
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: before jumping to my first ia8086
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, 128 with numeric keyboard
<gr33n7007h> when the enter key was return little brown keys awesome love it
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: yep, the 128D which came in a desktop form factor
<gr33n7007h> what modem did you have?
<gr33n7007h> I had the psion pcmia looping though dial-up 14.4 kbits awe man that was fast lol :)
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: but this one was all beige
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: didn't had one at the time, but I did had one of those dat tape readers
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: that looked exactly like audio cassettes (I wonder how many of the channel visitors know what an audio cassette is)
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, I still got one some where, joystick an all
<gr33n7007h> 5 1/4 inch jeez held about half a meg
<gr33n7007h> man just wish I could go back in time
<gr33n7007h> all the memories
<gr33n7007h> how technology transpires hey
<mr_lou> After upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, I can suddenly no longer mount UDF ISO images in a writeable state. What gives?
<urgodfather> hello, can someone please help me troubleshoot a no sound over hdmi issue
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: Dude, you were rich ! most people still connected at 9600 baups XD
<urgodfather> i have already attempted to install pavucontrol and can see sound activity when i attempt to test sound via hdmi, however i still do not hear anything
<intok> Kabini has OSS UVD and VCE right? What do I need to get that going?
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: Pff, got kicked for speaking computer porn
<bbaaxx> gr33n7007h: Guess is time to do some actual work ;) catch up later
<gr33n7007h> bbaaxx, c u later dude :)
<grek> i have drwxrwxrw-   5 grek users  4096 Mar  6 20:46 home
<grek> postgres@debian-dev:/home/grek$ cd /home/
<grek> bash: cd: /home/: Permission denied
<grek> what can by a reason for it ?
<grek> this is mount /dev/sdb on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> its possible to measure server traffic by domain? today I use vnstat, but I don't know if this support that I need
<jhutchins> grek: So you don't have permissions to /home - that's perfectly normal.  You shouldn't be doing anything there.
<grek> ls -la
<grek>  drwxrwxrw-   5 grek users  4096 Mar  6 20:46 home
<grek> 775
<grek> 777 ?
<grek> why dont have permissions
<llutz> grek: you are usre postgres  and "others" permisson on /home doesn't include executable/traverse
<llutz> user postgres*
<SeanLeftBelow> Hi, I was wondering if I am in the right place. I seem to have locked up my session on ubuntu, and I need help troubleshooting how to fix my session without just rebooting the darn thing. Im running 12.04 with Gnome3 and it seems its an ongoing problem since I installed Pepper-Flash yesterday.
<grek> ok you have right i setup chmod 777 /home/
<grek> and now work
<llutz> grek: stupid thing btw
<grek> why
<HeaderFile> look
<Ben64> grek: you might not want /home to be 777
<grek> yes
<llutz> grek: world-writable is a security issue.
<Ben64> and why does your user own /home ??
<llutz>  me thinks: sudo user without a clue fixing stuff
<grek> add postgress to users - useradd -G users postgres
<grek> useradd: user 'postgres' already exists
<geirha> Ben64: s/might not/do not under any circumstances/
<ai6pg> urgodfather: have you tried sound control from the top left in unity ?
<Ben64> eh, there might be an actual reason somehow
<grek> so why postgres  cant write in home - drwxrwxrw-   5 grek users  4096 Mar  6 20:46 home
<geirha> not really
<llutz> grek: why should he do that?
<urgodfather> ai6pg: that was the first thing i tried
<Ben64> anyway, grek you really need to fix your permissions.
<grek> how to do it ? i need to postgres will by user with home/postgres not /opt/Pos...
<gundam> ciao
<geirha> grek: Every user on your system can now replace your homedir with a directory containing malicious files
<ai6pg> urgodfather:  are you trying to output from Linux to an Amp or TV ?
<urgodfather> ai6pg: tv
<mr_lou> After upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, I can suddenly no longer mount ISO images in a writeable state. They're mounted as readonly. What gives? Worked fine in previous version. :-(
<geirha> grek: I recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<urgodfather> ai6pg: had to replace my hdd b/c it crapped out... i.e. fresh install
<urgodfather> ai6pg: i think i have it fixed
<urgodfather> followed this http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2012/04/28/how-to-fix-nvidia-hdmi-audio-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<llutz> grek: /opt/Postgres? why the heck would that be postgres default home
<ai6pg> urgodfather: I would check that the right output device is selected in  sound. It might be a hdmi security issue though.
<Ben64> mr_lou: iso9660 is not a filesystem you can mount writable
<gundam> ciao sono gundam
<grek> postgres is db user autogenerated ok but its not very important now this is one user machine - for testing only
<ai6pg> urgodfather: that looks good. I'll give it a try myself. I'm running 13.10 with the 3.13.5 kernel
<mr_lou> Ben64, No, it's ISO 13346 / UDF.
<Ben64> grek: just because its for testing doesn't mean you can do it wrong
<diego__1> did anybody installed popcorntime for movie streaming torrents???
<vnole> hello to all, I'm getting an error message when trying to download youtube videos via youtube-dl
<mr_lou> Ben64, And it worked fine before upgrading.
<urgodfather> ai6pg: seems to be working after doing so
<urgodfather> even made the file in etc at the end
<geirha> grek: Many programs will stop working if you use too permissive permissions on certain files
<ai6pg> urgodfather:  it's working for you now. If so, good.
<gundam> !list
<ubottu> gundam: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<grek> for now yes thanks
<urgodfather> supprisingly replaced my hdd with a sd card
<urgodfather> no need for a 1tb when all i do is stream
<dopfn_14> Hello folks, I'm one of you fro using Ubuntu for almost 3 years but still sucking about terminal and system control, need help :)
<Ben64> mr_lou: you need udftools to be able to write to udf images
<mr_lou> Ben64, Yes I know. I have them.
<Ben64> mr_lou: try the stuff listed here http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/5.1/multimedia/udftools.html
<mr_lou> Ben64, But the issue is not about writing UDF images. It's about mounting UDF images so I can change the content in them.
<vnole> hello to all, I'm getting an error message when trying to download youtube videos via youtube-dl. this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7046236/
<gr33n7007h> vnole, what error message?
<gr33n7007h> oops
<mr_lou> Ben64, sudo mount -t udf -o loop,rw someUDF.iso /tmp/cdr <-- would mount fine in previous version of Ubuntu and let me copy files to /tmp/cdr. Now it mounts as readonly.
<robi_> hola
<gr33n7007h> vnole, is it just one link or all links?
<jhutchins> Strange.  If I restart apache, I get "Restarting web server: htcacheclean apache2httpd (pid 16544) already running".  If I check ps ax, only htcacheclean is there.  If I run it again, it starts apache.
<jhutchins> this is using service apache2 restart or /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gr33n7007h> hey vnole give us the url your tring to download
<mattg104> Hi
<vnole> gr33n7007h, it doesnt matter what link. it happens in each one I tried
<jdavis> My browser is driving me crazy. Every few minutes it freezes up (goes grey) for about 30 seconds, then goes back to normal.
<jdavis> I mostly use firefox, but the same thing happens with Chromium
<gr33n7007h> vnole, have you tried upraged youtube-dl?
<gr33n7007h> *upgrading
<vnole> gr33n7007h no, but I reinstalled it
<vnole> gr33n7007h no, maybe I reinstalled the same version. how can I upgrade it?
<gr33n7007h> I just tries 3 now using version 2014.02.22.1
<gr33n7007h> youtube-dl -U
<jdavis> Is there any chance that the browser freezes up due to a flaky internet connection?
<gr33n7007h> all work using it
<gr33n7007h> jdavis, not at all
<jdavis> it must be some library I updated but I have no idea what
<jdavis> I think I saw the same problem with Chromium, so it would have to be used by both
<jdavis> or maybe an OS-wide issue
<seanleftbelow> jdavis, is that a known issue? Browser lockup because of flaky internet connection?
<gr33n7007h> jdavis, why don't you just download google-chrome?
<rostam> hi I am using ubuntu 12.04 update 4. The output of ifconfig displays an interface which I am not sure what it is:   ax0  192.168.4.1   what is ax0 interface? thx
<jdavis> seanleftbelow, no, it was just a guess because it started around the same time as I had an outage
<jdavis> gr33n7007h instead of Chromium? I guess I could try that.
<seanleftbelow> Hmm, I read something on the forums about a similar problem today thats why I ask.
<gr33n7007h> jdavis, I would
<jdavis> OK.
<gr33n7007h> make sure to remove chromium though
<jdavis> Worth a try. Thanks gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> jdavis, I always use google-chrome deb never had a problem
<Voyage> rsync cant do two way syncing. is there an opton?
<Voyage> s/opton/option
<seanleftbelow> Have any of you ever seen a gnome session completely lock up? I cant get my session to respond no matter what I try in the terminal.
<grek> i pust to .profile in bottom new line export PGDATA=/home/postgres/9.2/data;
<grek> reboot run console - echo $PGDATA; and have nothink what i do wrong ?
<llutz> rostam: atheros wifi?
<kruzboy> Guys, I've done an apt-get of CCSM, can't get the shit transparency or opacity to work for me.. What am I doing wronfg
<kruzboy> err, *wrong
<kruzboy> anyone around?
<dgarstang> I'm trying to write a script that installs a list of packages from a file, and I want the format to allow package_name>=1.1 etc. Not sure if apt-get supports >= natively?
<kruzboy> dgarstang: umm, _|_
<dgarstang> kruzboy: que?
<kruzboy> habla espaniol
<dgarstang> No. :)
<genii> dgarstang: Yes, you can do like: apt-get install package=version-number
<dgarstang> genii: right, but I need >=
<genii> dgarstang: It will only do exact version
<dgarstang> genii: :(
<Kroosec> PDF with embedded videos. Can't read them with both Evince and Okular (they appear as pictues)... Works fine on Windows :( Any solution ? (Ubuntu 13.10, Gnome Shell fwiw)
<us`0gb> PDFs with embedded videos .... what? I didn't even know that was possible. What an ugly sort of mess that must be.
<Kroosec> I just discovered it too.... with a bad taste :(
<Guest96214> how do you do asynchronous DISK io on linux? i have done some tinkering with async epool server, its great, but what do i use for disk io?
<bekks> Guest96214: async IO is the default.
<linuxlite1983> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY  fails to activate via  system settings > additional drivers (Broadcom STA wireless driver)
<linuxlite1983> anyone out there have any tips?
<phidah> When I run apt I get the following error: "ucfr: Attempt from package php5-cli  to take /etc/php5/cli/php.ini away from package php5-fpm"
<phidah> How do I fix it?
<edoop> hi , do you know python  channel?
<mr_lou> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22236311/how-to-mount-udf-image-writable-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-later
<seronis> if i want to delete every instance of thumbs.db located in any subdirectory of a specific path, how would i do that with one command?
<llutz> seronis: find /path -type f -name thumbs.db -delete
<seronis> thank you
<saliak> anyone had luck setting up a xmpp server like prosody?
<CyberGabber> llutz: Some additional info: http://www.linuxnov.com/how-to-easily-delete-thumbs-db-files-from-all-directories/
<llutz> seronis: ^^
<mekon> how you use two monitors in kubuntu? is it possible one virtual desktop on one monitor?
<DereC> hi trying to make an distro upgrade from raring to saucy but system wont allow me, tryed apt-get dist-upgrade and also do-release-upgrade, all last updates done all latest updates... anyone able to help?
<quants> hi guys, im having a little trouble getting java to work on this thing, any advice?
<wumbo> I'm having incredibly slow speeds transfering to a usb 3.0 ext HDD over a usb 2.0 connection. Thought it had something to do with the external being a 4k drive, but I'm thinking it maybe something usb 3.0?
<quants> to be more specific i need to load jave so i can run somthing on the internet page.
<pmenon> hello, anyone around?
<quants> pmenon: im around
<pmenon> anyone have experience getting ubuntu (or kubuntu) on a macbook retina ?
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | DereC
<ubottu> DereC: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Venoryk> I am having issues getting wpasupplicant set up via console anybody able to assist?
<mekon> Venoryk: i have not any problems, just use interfaces
<quixotic> hello, I cant make youtube-dl work. it gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7046236/
<Venoryk> I'm trying to set up an XBMC box on a Zotac AD04 using the 13.10 mini, which doesn't come w/ wpasupplicant installed and configured so I've installed it and tried setting up the wpa_supplicant.conf but still cannot connect to a network
<DereC> ubottu still same, should i just change raring to saucy in sources.list?
<ubottu> DereC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DereC> Ben64,  still same, should i just change raring to saucy in sources.list?
<sab> hello all, what is the best tool to use for disaster recovery? I mean full bootable backup? I do not want to use clonezilla as it is too limited (no incremental backup and target disk need to be larger than source)
<sab> thank you in advance for your help
<basketballl> hi is anyone here
<Ben64> DereC: no!
<fabio> hy
<daftykins> basketballl: what's up?
<akurilin2> Is there much I can do if I plug in a camera with a memory card in it, plug it in and it doesn't show up under /dev ? dmesg gives me the device number, but no actual /dev file
<akurilin2> And I'm not using the default window manager / nautilus, so I can't have that automatically handle it for me
<akurilin2> I know when I run stock ubuntu it works just fine through nautilus
<daftykins> akurilin2: does it show from "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<akurilin2> daftykins: doesn't show up
<basketballl> how do i synchronize the caps lock numlock and scroll lock status lights of two keyboards one being USB and one being laptops keyboard. Like when i press the caps button on on keyboard both that and the other keyboard's caps lock light turns on and same with num lock and scroll lock
<akurilin2> So I'm guessing it just didn't get picked up by the kernel eh?
<akurilin2> This was on two different machines actually (the one with stock ubuntu vs this one where I'm having issues)
<daftykins> akurilin2: does it normally show as mass storage, or is it MTP?
<akurilin2> daftykins: how would I know this?
<daftykins> akurilin2: boot normal Ubuntu, plug it in and see if fdisk -l shows it i guess
<akurilin2> ah ok, I'll try that
<basketballl> how do i set up altgr
<Venoryk> Instead of manually configuring the wpa_supplicant.conf, can I just copy the one off of the live boot and use it? If so is there anything else I would need to grab? Configuring my wifi in /etc/network/interfaces and putting my SSID and passphrase in manually there I can connect to wifi, but that's the only way i've been able to.
<schultza> Where do I ask about setting up virtual surround sound volumes on a usb digital device? Ubuntu is reporting two devices on USB audio. Digital and Stereo as seperate devices which is correct. But on the digital, I still only get Left and Right channels only.
<basketballl> how do i set up altgr
<MonkeyDust> schultza  try #ubuntustudio
<schultza> MonkeyDust: thanks.
<sab> hello I have a raid 5 software on 3 hdd and my system on a separate hdd (lvm). If my system disk fails would I be able to recover my raid 5? What is the best way to backup my system drive in case of disaster recovery? cloenzilla or would a dejadup on / would be sufficient? thank you for your help
<Ca11um> If I have 8 GB RAM (I believe that's relevant?), how much SWAP space should I allocate?
<sab> Callum: depend but 4 Go seems good
<Ca11um> The amount of SWAP space doesn't need to match the RAM, does it? I don't need 8 GB SWAP?
<sab> callum no
<adam_>  Ca11um: How much hard drive space do you have?
<Ca11um> adam_, The entire HDD is 298 GB, but the partition space available is 120.75 GB
<Ca11um> The currently used space is Windows 7
<sab> I dont even have a swap on my system ... with plenty of ram you just need swap for hibernation and "4 Go is more than sufficient
<Ca11um> What exactly is swap?
<sab> in case you run out of ram swap is used
<adam_> Ca11um: Yeah. Then 4gb should be good. If you had a shittone of space then I'd say go 8, but 4 is just fine.
<adam_> Ca11um: Its kinda like the page file on Windows.
<Ca11um> Ah, well I never use more than 3 GB of RAM, so I'm sure 4 is more than enough
<Ca11um> Thank you for your time, adam_ and sab.
<sab> hello I have a raid 5 software on 3 hdd and my system on a separate hdd (lvm). If my system disk fails would I be able to recover my raid 5? What is the best way to backup my system drive in case of disaster recovery? cloenzilla or would a dejadup on / would be sufficient? thank you for your help
<DereC> doed it matter what distro am i using on latest stable mainline kernel?
<dgarstang> So... redhat lets me install two versions of the same package on a box. I can't do that with debian packages can I...
<mgolisch> gcordoba: really? never noticed that
<mgolisch> hows that gona work?
<OerHeks> dgarstang, x64 an i386?
<dgarstang> OerHeks: amd64
<OerHeks> x64 and i386 verions i mean?
<dgarstang> OerHeks: no, just x64
<mgolisch> dgarstang: proof?
<mgolisch> i cant imagine how that would work
<dgarstang> mgolisch: proof of?
<Jordan_U> dgarstang: rpm does not allow multiple versions of the same package to be installed at once, and neither does dpkg.
<OerHeks> dgarstang, what package are you pointing at?
<mgolisch> that redhat/rpm supports that
<sudormrf> hey guys.  something is wrong with one of my cron jobs.  it is supposed to be overwriting a file each time it runs, but instead it blanks the file out.  can someone help me out?
<dgarstang> Jordan_U: rpm does with the force flag
<Lukas2014> hi, i installed Xubuntu 13.10 on my Laptop with a new SSD and LVM. Im not very experienced with LVM and therefore I just wanted to ask if i can use the TRIM command with this configuration. The filesystem must be ext4 but in gparted i can see that there is some partition called boot wich is ext2 and the main partition is lvm2 pv.
<Blanco__> Bonne soirée/nuit les gens :)
<Jordan_U> dgarstang: And what does it do with files common to both package (which will be essentially all of the files in the two packages)?
<daftykins> Lukas2014: TRIM is part of the ATA spec and irrespective of file system and partition scheme
<dgarstang> Jordan_U: These are custom packages, so they install to different root locations.
<Jordan_U> dgarstang: Then give them different names.
<dgarstang> Jordan_U: at least in the case of rpm, it didn't care about the root directory for both being common
<dgarstang> Jordan_U: not really a manageable solution
<Rallias> How can I find out what the system call for pivot_root is?
<Lukas2014> daftykins: But here it is a prerequisite - http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<dgarstang> how disappointing
<Jordan_U> Rallias: It's "pivot_root".
<dgarstang> it does make .deb's a far less positive choice for software deployments, that's for sure.
<sudormrf> the command is supposed to check the IPTables for any ip addresses then write those IP addresses to a file.  It works fine if I run the command manually.  When I force the cron job it works as well.  but when I let the job run on its own it erases the file.
<Rallias> Jordan_U, Thanks. Is there a reference that I can look at to find this information on my own in the future?
<mgolisch> dgarstang: why?
<al1o> is there an application for OSX to view remotely the Ubuntu log files?
<BETTY_> Just updating my Ubuntu installation, and my LAMP setup stopped working.. it was a pretty complicated setup since I work on many and multiple websites. How can I debug it and see what's going wrong?
<mgolisch> al1o: terminal.app?
<mgolisch> :)
<al1o> mgolisch hehe
<dgarstang> mgolisch: it's a pretty common requirement that software deployments be easily rollback-able. About the fast way that can happen is if the same package is installed multiple times, to different root paths, and then a symlink changed.
<Jester> I just upgraded to 13.10
<Jester> Can't seem to locate my previous files from Home folder
<mgolisch> dgarstang: and rpm allows that?
<Jester> When upgrading I chose the option that preserved my settings
<dgarstang> mgolisch: yes. I worked at a previous company where the version of the package was set in the path. I would install multiple times, using the force flag. A listing of the packages would show all installed.
<Jordan_U> Rallias: "man pivot_root" will get you man (8) pivot_root, the command, which itelf refers to man (2) pivot_root, the system call.
<Jester> How do I find out exactly what happened?
<Rallias> I thought man (2) was for libraries as opposed to system calls...
<Rallias> I learn something every day.
<Jester> Is recovery a possibility w/o explicit backup?
<Rallias> Jester ls /home
<dgarstang> at this point, upgrading to a tarball would give the functionality that a .deb fails to provide.
<Ontological> This might sound weird, but I've gotten Ubuntu 13.10 installed on my Macbook Air and I'm using gnome-classic/gnome-panel.  I understand I need to press ALT+SUPER+RightClick to access a Gnome Panel panel's settings.  Unfortunately, I am unable to do this.  Pressing only Super brings up all of my open windows in an alt+tab type thing and pressing ALT+SUPER+RightClick has no affect on the panel.  Any suggestions?
<Jester> Rallias: How do I find/make appear in GUI?
<Ontological> (My goal is the remove the bottom gnome-panel, btw)
<Rallias> Jester, On the left of the file window, click file system, then navigate to home.
<mgolisch> dgarstang: why dont you just use the version in the package name?
<mgolisch> that would be much cleaner
<dgarstang> mgolisch: that hack would mean having hundreds of packages with different names.
<Jester> Rallias: I have done that to no avail. File appears in terminal but not in GUI
<dgarstang> mgolisch: I also don't know how the ubuntu utilities would handle foo_1_1 and foo_1_2 and so on
<Jester> Rallias: Can files be hidden in Ubuntu?
<sudormrf> anyone see my question?
<mgolisch> dgarstang: hm dont know of a different way of doing it with dpkg
<mgolisch> and the fact that rpm allows what you do does not actualy guarantee that anything ontop of it doesnt get confused by that
<dgarstang> mgolisch: darn tootin. :(
<dgarstang> mgolisch: if the root dir is unique, it works
<dgarstang> mgolisch: if the root door isn't unique, it fails. *shrug*
<Jester> Rallias WTF!?
<mgolisch> yeah think rpm realy only cares for file conflicts
<alami> hello, i want to blacklist a module, so i have add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<alami> do i need to restart?
<Guest96214> how a are signals in linux different from callbacks?
<basketballl> how do i set up altgr
<Jordan_U> Guest96214: I'd say they are different in more ways than they are similar. Just study signals and study callbacks.
<basketballl> how do i do this in 13.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Ubuantu_with_Gnome_desktop
<gcordoba> g
<Arpad2> I don't know why , there is no sound on my xubuntu 13.10
<tk-silveira> boa noite galera
<tk-silveira> Estou com um probleminha meu ultrabook tem saida hdmi porem ao ligar na minha tv o audio nao esta funcionando como posso resolver isso
<luigihs> hello
<MrsDalloway> tk-silveira:  é melhor vc tentar colocar em ingles,nao?
<dummylinux> i would like to define shortcut to a directory
<dummylinux> hi all where can i locate cshrc file?
<bekks> dummylinux: In your home, it is called ".cshrc"
<basketball> bekks, askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<dummylinux> \#.cshrc\#
<dummylinux> ?
<luigihs> hello does anyone know where to get drivers for gateway laptop nv55c
<bekks> dummylinux: Without the \ and without the #
<bekks> luigihs: Which drivers for what exactly?
<luigihs> video
<luigihs> and mouse
<luigihs> I would really appreciate
<bekks> luigihs: So which graphics chipset do you have?
<luigihs> Intel HD Graphics
<dummylinux> bekks: how do i source it?
<dummylinux> source .cshrc ?
<bekks> dummylinux: ". ~/.cshrc" or "source ~/.cshrc"
<bekks> luigihs: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_HD_Graphics
<bekks> luigihs: Basically that article is about Intel HD graphics chipsets, not about IBM Lenovo thinkpads.
<luigihs> oh ok
<luigihs> cause I dont have that
<bekks> luigihs: Yeah, just read the pretty short article - Intel HD support is pretty generic, since there is only one driver.
<luigihs> but theres any download link?
<bekks> luigihs: _read_ the article, dont search for download links.
<skay> hi, how can I automate setting locale for an install? I have a script that provisions a vagrant image
<bekks> luigihs: " Xorg driver is xserver-xorg-video-intel." So you can do: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<skay> I want to be able to set up an image and specify the local, and I only know how to run the command that gives people an ncurses menu
<luigihs> okk thanks
<luigihs> sorry for bother u but I have problem with the mouse as well
<humbag> hi, after a successful chroot to run update-grub, I exited, unmounted the bound virtual filesystems, then removed the mount-point, without umounting the partition.  I stopped the removal quick as but too slow. Now when I mount the partition from a live usb, it looks normal except /bin is not there.  What can I do?
<luigihs> like I cant use the scroll down
<luigihs> that is integrated with my laptop
<bekks> luigihs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<daftykins> humbag: so you ran "rm /mnt" ?
<humbag> rm -r /media/sda5 actually, notso daftykins
<humbag> i'm gonna make myself an idiot hat for this
<daftykins> humbag: that was a highly curious move. ok, setup a VM with the same version, fully update it, install packages you have that aren't on as default, then copy the missing /bin over preserving permissions
#ubuntu 2014-03-07
<luigihs> bekks
<luigihs> have look the private msg I had already those packages :/ so why the screen looks bad lol
<humbag> ok i was with you 'til the VM part :P , can I do that from another partition with debian in it?
<daftykins> humbag: i guess your install is going to lack the binaries to do much now, so i suppose however way you can make another install, be it chroot'd, virtualised, or even a persistent install on a flash drive you can update and mess with, whichever works for you :)
<dummylinux> bekks: what is the shortcut command shall i write in .cshrc ?
<humbag> thanks for helping daftykins I'll try to find a way, I've got space on the drive, a usb stick, live iso's, little experience with chroot, none with vm's, see you later
<daftykins> humbag: np, good luck!
<Venoryk> How can I configure my wireless from console?
<Venoryk> I've installed wpasupplicant, but can't figure out how to configure it to be able to scan the networks. Running 13.10 mini
<daftykins> Venoryk: it used to involve iwconfig to mess with scanning, but then you had to edit a config file to create a profile for your network i think
<Venoryk> Daftykins, the only way that i've been able to get it to connect to my wireless is to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and manually input my network settings, but that doesn't do me any good should I move the HTPC elsewhere
<basketball>  askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<daftykins> Venoryk: i love wired ;)
<Venoryk> Daftykins, I would consider running wired, but this particular htpc is going in my kids bedroom and the less wires the better which is why i'm trying to get the wifi working lol
<daftykins> Venoryk: considered powerline networking? i'm a little confused, if you can set it up fine statically in interfaces, what's going to regularly change?
<basketball> why isnt anyone here
<Venoryk> Daftykins, I actually have it ran on a powerline right now configuring it. And it's not that setting it up statically isn't an option.. but I'm still wanting to figure out how to get it to work as intended.
<Venoryk> One primary reason is that if my son goes to stay the night at his grand parents I can send the bookshelf system w/ him so that he can still have his htpc.
<daftykins> Venoryk: hrmm, assuming you're running something like XBMC and so foregoing a standard desktop, i assume there's no network-manager use to configure it. i think wireless from CLI is always hell
<Venoryk> Daftykins, yeah. It's an XBMC box being built on top of Ubuntu 13.10 mini install.
<Oog> i have a cron job that runs every minute. sometimes it takes longer than a minute to run - if the process is still running I don't want a new one to start - how can i do this?
<daftykins> Venoryk: i think wpa-supplicant driven wireless can still have multiple wireless network profiles, they all live in a wpa_supplicant.conf i think
<Jordan_U> Oog: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/introducing-run-one-and-run-this-one.html
<daftykins> Venoryk: i guess at this point my experience with it isn't enough to be of any use to you - but i'm sure googling for some config examples or even XBMC's forum might provide what's missing?
<Oog> thanks!
<Venoryk> Daftykins, the wpa_supplicant.conf I believe is where i'm running into my issues. I'm debating on copying the wpa_supplicant.conf from the 13.10 liveboot install over and seeing if that will help.
<daftykins> Venoryk: in fact check out - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<Venoryk> Daftykins, Thanks I don't know how with all my searching I didn't come across that particular page. But I have done similar as directed by other guides to no avail. But that one has a couple things the others haven't so I will test that out on the system and get back to you shortly.
<Jordan_U> Oog: You're welcome.
<pepe_> join #mio
<daftykins> Venoryk: np :) good luck
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<JFranks> So I'm trying to get 12.04.4 LTS AMD64 onto a SunFire X4100 .. First attempt was with MAAS.. Got to Grub install step and it'd just fail.. same with LILO.. Did a boot n nuke with wipe, rebuilt the RAID as a 2 disk mirror and tried a standard install with no MAAS.. Got through the install with no grief.. The server reboots in an unsupported video mode.. I tried the default 'how to get grub into 640x480 resolution' but I couldn't find a grub file
<JFranks> to edit once I got to the shell in recovery mode.. Is this all totally typical? I've never had a hiccup installing Ubuntu on any other hardware.. :p
<gmachine_24> Venoryk: how is xbmc working for you
<alumno_> hola
<alumno_> hola
<gmachine_24> alumno_, state your business
<alumno_> inglis jajja
<alumno_> no
<gmachine_24> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alumno_> todo bien?
<rww> ubottu: es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> JFranks: What problem were you having finding /etc/default/grub from the recovery mode shell?
<alumno_> ok
<gmachine_24> :-) buena suerte
<alumno_> cual es tu face_?
<JFranks> Jordan_U: It offered a lot of choices for "root" to mount.. I took the 4th choice that ended in /root/ .. Possibly that was wrong?
<JFranks> Jordan_U: 'locate grub' just showed some .c files.. and some scripts?
<Jordan_U> JFranks: What offered a lot of choices? I don't understand in what context you're seeing this choice.
<arturo__> HI
<alumno_> que es esto?
<alumno_> confuso :/
<JFranks> Jordan_U: It was asking to pick the 'partition' (?) to load as the root .. I saw the usual 'nix drives /sda .. etc.. and then in the middle of the choices there was a volume manger/root/ type choice.. I think that's what I did wrong.. But rather than reboot and try every single permutation of the repair process.. and the install process.. Why not ask some experts about this particular server?
<gmachine_24> ubottu: es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno_> ubottu quien sos?
<ubottu> alumno_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alumno_> fhrthesrzrxhrth
<gmachine_24> alumno_, si quieres communicar en espanol, por favor visite #ubuntu-es donde espansol es la lingua franca
<gmachine_24> espanol, even
<alumno_> jajajajajajajajja
<alumno_> me quedo
<llr_> hola
<rww> "jajajajajajajajja" isn't English, try again.
<alumno_> hola
<alumno_> ahy no hay nadie
<Jordan_U> What was "it"? Did you get this option when attempting to boot the installed system normally? When booting a recovery mode option from the Server install CD? Something else? Please from now on, don't use "it" in any of your answers without first saying what "it" is.
<gmachine_24> alumno_: no nos hablamos in espanol aqui
<gmachine_24> *en
<alumno_> ?¡lol
<gmachine_24> pendejo
<Atomix26> so wait
<Atomix26> I am confused about a general linux thing. not an issue per-se, but more of a... direction thing.
<Jordan_U> JFranks: What was "it"? Did you get this option when attempting to boot the installed system normally? When booting a recovery mode option from the Server install CD? Something else? Please from now on, don't use "it" in any of your answers without first saying what "it" is.
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<gmachine_24> Atomix26, do you want us to guess? or perhaps you should ask your question
<rww> gmachine_24: be nice :P
<Atomix26> is POSIX Compliance still really a major "Goal"?
<gmachine_24> I thought I was.
<gmachine_24> :-)
<Atomix26> for linux in general.
<sakang> Atomix26: whose goal?
<JFranks> Jordan_U: Sorry.. As I stated in my first message, I was making a second install attempt, it went without error, on reboot I get 'unsupported video' with a 19" 1080p LCD connected.. I looked up solutions.. all seemed to suggest getting GRUB to boot in low res... Couldn't get any of those instructions to work.. Couldn't find the grub config file to edit *(never had to know where/how it's always installed on all other hardware).
<rww> Atomix26: 100% POSIX compliance is not. Linux tends to be mostly POSIX compliant, though.
<JFranks> Jordan_U: So my real question is if the SunFire X4100 servers typically are this hard to do an install on? Is the AMD64 install the wrong choice? Is there a better distro?
<Atomix26> does it just not matter anymore?
<sakang> Linux is huge
<Atomix26> that it is.
<sakang> I find  most of the underlying system are compliant.
<alumno_> hello
<luissave> xD
<luissave> para que sirve esto¡
<rww> alrighty, one last try
<rww> ubottu: es | luissave
<ubottu> luissave: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<luissave> no hay nadie ahy :/
<rww> That's unfortunate, but still no Spanish here.
<sakang> luissave: no comprende aqui
<josePHPagoda> Anyone here ever use the gnome ubuntu distro?
<josePHPagoda> I've been using ubuntu happily, but unity has been fairly unstable as of late
<josePHPagoda> I'm considering changing to another DE
<gmachine_24> luissave, el major de los persones aqui no hablan espanol; necesitas usar #ubuntu-es
<sakang> what is taht josePHPagoda :)
<josePHPagoda> (i've been hitting issues where unity doesn't accept any clicks on my primary monitor, but works on my secondary monitor still)
<rww> josePHPagoda: #ubuntu-gnome might be useful, if this channel isn't
<basktball> rwsq1,  askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<basktball> rww, ,  askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<josePHPagoda> rww thanks :)
<sakang> josePHPagoda: you can try #xubuntu also
<sakang> or #lubuntu
<josePHPagoda> has anyone else run into issues where unity stops accepting any mouse clicks (except on the panel on the left or on the top bar?)
<gmachine_24> josePHPagoda: are you running a virtual version?
<llr__> LetLoveRule
<alumno__> no entender
<alumno__> u.u
<gmachine_24> am I still here?
<rww> yes
<gmachine_24> ok. thanks. I don't understand all those system commands/messages
<usr13_> josePHPagoda: Are you running gpm?
<sudormrf> hey guys! two questions.  first, is it possible for me to dual boot even if I set full disk encryption on a fresh install of 13.10?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: It depends on what you mean by "full disk encryption". You can encrypt your Ubuntu partitions and still dual boot.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: whatever the FDE that is built in to the 13.10 installer uses
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U, hellooo
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: That would be LUKS, with individual partitions encrypted. And yes, you can dual boot when using this configuration.
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: Hi.
<sudormrf> SWEET!
<sudormrf> next question: I have a cron job that is not working right.  The command works if I enter it manually.  what the command is doing is doing iptables -L -n and capturing only the ip addresses as output.  it then writes that output to a file.  However when cron runs the task it just blanks out the file.  the PATH variables are right.  any ideas how I can get this working?
<Guest75104> anyone wanna see my penis in action? private me
<gmachine_24> good god what is going on
<daftykins> does it run ubuntu?
<sudormrf> HAHAHAHAH
<sudormrf> daftykins: BRILLIANT
<daftykins> :)
<unicornjedi> :D
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Please post the exact cron job you're using.
<gmachine_24> they used to call people like Guest75104 "flag wavers"
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: sudo iptables -L -n | grep -E -o '(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)' | grep -v 0.0.0.0 > /home/nick/Documents/ip.blacklist.test
<daftykins> gmachine_24: i suppose that saves on fabric at least
<rodrigo__|> exit
<rww> Jordan_U: o.O
<gmachine_24> daftykins: I don't understand your last comment . . . then again I'm not understanding a lot in here today
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: when that command is run from the CLI manually it works just fine
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: when it runs via cron it erases the content of the file
<humbag> actually i think it saves on poles
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, its volume controller is stuck at 0
<unicornjedi> hello, Im a nub. I need help compiling from source. I've never done it before
<daftykins> gmachine_24: penis... flag wavers, were they waving flags on their... they'd probably be quite tiny ;)
<daftykins> gmachine_24: anywho i must not stay offtopic :)
<gmachine_24> so the posts from this texas auto freak are coming from vilnius, ukraine. that's ok. for some reason today seems the day for it. :-)
<rww> gmachine_24: still getting them?
<gmachine_24> rww yes
<rww> gmachine_24: from which nick?
<unicornjedi> who advertises on the IRC?
<gmachine_24> dwayne whatever
<unicornjedi> thats so old fashioned
<josePHPagoda> sorry… this machine likes to suspend quickly
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: compiling from source is actually fairly easy as long as you have a compiler, etc.
<josePHPagoda> gmachine_24: it's not virtualized
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, I have cmake, and makeinstall
<josePHPagoda> and usr13_ I don't know what gpm is
<josePHPagoda> so I'm pretty sure I'm not
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: What are you trying to compile?
<unicornjedi> dogewallet
<rww> lol.
<sudormrf> love that doge
<sudormrf> HAHA
<sudormrf> dogeweather.com
<gmachine_24> gpm = general purpose mouse, I think. what that means I don't know.
<yaakov22> I actually really like dogeweather because it gets my general location and tells me the weather without me having tod o anything
<yaakov22> and it gives me temperatures in C and F
<b1g3m> hello!
<potential> hello!
<sudormrf> I wish they would randomise the comments more
<b1g3m> finally got 12.04 installed... ran into some issues installing from cd, so made a bootable usb
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: any comments on the cron job?
<unicornjedi> omg thats amazing
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: what happens after you do the makeinstall
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, i've never compiled a package before
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: are you having a problem?
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: There appears to be a ppa for dogewallet, see: http://4x.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1tvmnd/dogecoin_on_linux_the_complete_beginners_guide/
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: You can't use sudo in a cron job, there is no way to request that the user input their password.
<gmachine_24> sudormrf, you net to set up the cron job using sudo
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: it is running from the root cron tab without sudo appended to it
<yaakov22> That css.
<gmachine_24> sudormrf, as in $sudo crontab -e
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, ahhhhh,  i can't have a problem if I never attempted to compile from source
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U: thanks son
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: yes, but what is your problem?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: sorry, I just copied and pasted the command I was running manually.  so it is in the root user cron tab.
<sudormrf> gmachine_24: it is in the root user cron tab
<gmachine_24> sudormrf: ok
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, what are the steps to compiling?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Please pastebin the output of "sudo crontab -l".
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: brb
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7047502/
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: I removed it from the cron tab because it was removing data from the file
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: typically after you unzip the source tar ball, there are text files that tell you how to compile, etc., that are in the directory created when you unzipped the tar ball
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: What is the exact command you used to add it to the crontab?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: iptables -L -n | grep -E -o '(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)' | grep -v 0.0.0.0 > /home/nick/Documents/ip.blacklist
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, cool
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: otherwise, there are lots of how-tos out there for compiling from source - depends in part on which version of ubuntu you're using etc.
 * b1g3m jumps
<b1g3m> opps
<b1g3m> sorry
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: That is not a command that changes a cron tab.
<gmachine_24> but in general the steps are more or less the same
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, is there a gui program that makes this stuff easy?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: oooohhh.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: sorry, misread what you wrote.  I am using gnome-schedule. so the interface is graphical.
<gmachine_24> sudormrf: so does your cron file have the time settings at the beginning of the file re: when to run the command?
<gmachine_24> sorry, I'm having trouble keeping track of what's going on
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Then please re-add it then pastebin the output of "sudo crontab -l", without that it's not worth trying to debug crontab entries.
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: I don't know about a GUI; I just use the command line
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: ok.  hang on.
<gmachine_24> the continuing posts coming from the texas toyota man are coming from Dane_Minor now
<unicornjedi> gmachine_24, yea, I guess I should learn how to use the command line more
<gmachine_24> unicornjedi: yeah, once you have the building blocks installed, it's not much more than configure, make, make install
<b1g3m> so i can see there is a lot going on in chat. just a link or quick advise for a new ubuntu guy?
<gmachine_24> always making sure you do an $sudo apt-get update / upgrade first
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7047525/
<pack^> gmachine_24: then make clean
<cfhowlett_> !details|b1g3m,
<ubottu> b1g3m,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<b1g3m> !details
<gmachine_24> right
<gmachine_24> b1g3m: I have no idea what your problem is
<b1g3m> just installed 12.04. im all up to date with updates. just trying to get a "whats next list"
<sudormrf> b1g3m: use linux?
<b1g3m> never
<b1g3m> but im tired of everything else
<sudormrf> b1g3m: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<b1g3m> im not computer illiterate, just looking for something new.
<b1g3m> thanks sudormrf
<gmachine_24> b1g3m: careful; there are lots of what to do after installing pages on the Internet; perhaps the first thing to do is learn how to back up your install - and then back it up. Esp as your new and errors are inevitable. :-)
<gmachine_24> *you're
<gmachine_24> b1g3m: I'm sure sudormrf's link is helpful; I'm not knocking that
<unicornjedi> (sword in ground) prepare yourself, errors are coming
<sudormrf> gmachine_24: no worries :).
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: any comments about my crontab?
<gmachine_24> good. thanks.
<b1g3m> I will be reading a lot tonight. Everything is looking good so far. Are you all pretty regular on here?
<unicornjedi> Anyone here use dogecoin? the #dogecoin channel isnt very useful. They are talking about pizza right now
<unicornjedi> blg3m, im a regular
<cfhowlett> unicornjedi, dogecoin is supported on dogecoin.  this is ubuntu.
<xangua> unicornjedi: that doesn't make it topic here
<gmachine_24> b1g3m: people come and go.
<unicornjedi> cfhowlett, it kinda is
<sudormrf> b1g3m: yeah, people come and go, but someone will always be around to help
<b1g3m> unicornjedi: I'll be seeing you. gmachine_24: Well that's to bad.
<gmachine_24> b1g3m, good. people here know a lot - I mean A LOT.
<humbag> sudormrf: one little thing, to write a file use > , to append to a file use >>
<sudormrf> humbag: I don't want to append.  I want it to overwrite.  if it appends there will be duplicates
<humbag> oh i misunderstood
<sudormrf> humbag: no worries :)
<b1g3m> gmachine_24: Lol that's good. I'm more so of a trial and error person before I go bugging anyone.
<sudormrf> humbag: if you have any ideas to get it fixed, though, please :)
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: So you expect it to overwrite the file with ip addresses, but instead it overwrites the files with nothing (leaving an empty file). Correct?
<gmachine_24> b1g3m: I'm pretty certain most people here are the same. but, don't feel shy about asking. everyone was new at some point.
<meLon_> I cannot ALT+SUPER+Left Click my gnome-panel to make edits.  Any suggestions?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/430577/unable-to-press-alt-super-right-click
<cfhowlett> b1g3m, yes
<b1g3m> cfhowlett: thanks
<potential> Hello fellow Ubuntu-ers.
<potential> I have a question that is on-topic about Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !ask|potential,
<ubottu> potential,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<b1g3m> Hello potential!
<yaakov22> Random comment, but 14.04 beta has been way more stable for me then 13.10 has ever been.
<potential> Where are the programs located? A "choose an application" came up and I can't find the folder of the program.
<b1g3m> !
<potential> I have a magnet link, for a torrent, and I need to choose and app. But I can't find where it is located at.
<potential> The torrent client I am using is Transmission.
<cfhowlett> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<xangua> potential: /usr/share/binaries for the program binaries, if you want to use transmission for example: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<xangua> or gtk-transmission, one of those
<potential> Thank you xangua.
<xangua> !pm | usr13_
<ubottu> usr13_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<usr13_> xangua: I did not ask a question, just sharing information.
<xangua> usr13_: pleas don't and neither call anyone names
<usr13_> xangua: Your line of conversation is OT.
<Guest89497> Does anybody have any experience on trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 to an older Dell desktop?  I had no problem installing a dual boot on an HP laptop, but the install hangs at the Ubuntu One screen.
<b1g3m> Guest: What version?
<b1g3m> Guest: Are you trying to boot from USB or CD?
<Guest89497> It's a Dell inspiron 530 from 2008ish.
<b1g3m> Guest: USB or CD?
<Guest89497> CD.
<b1g3m> I had a bit of the same issues. Are you getting a message saying the installer crashed?
<Guest89497> No, it's not giving a message.  It's just hanging.
<FuuqUmiist> hey friends! :)
<Guest89497> The icon continues to spin.  I left it overnight last night and it was still hanging.
<b1g3m> Does this happen after or before the "Try Ubuntu/Install Ubuntu" menu?
<b1g3m> Hello FuuqUmiist!
<FuuqUmiist> i like to pretend i have friends :(
<Guest89497> It's after that.
<Guest89497> I get through the location screens and it created a partition, but when it gets to the point where it asks you about whether you want to sign on with Ubuntu One, that screen just hangs.
<t3flon> hey
<t3flon> im trying to reinstall ubuntu from a flash disk, but my pc isnt giving me the option to boot into the flash drive
<t3flon> is there anyway I can do this in the terminal?
<b1g3m> !ask|t3flon
<t3flon> !ask
<b1g3m> !ask|b1g3m
<t3flon> huhh
<b1g3m> sorry, whats the computer?
<t3flon> asus x401a
<b1g3m> You've checked bios for usb boot?
<t3flon> everything is in the bios as it should to boot into the USB, but its just not happening
<t3flon> yeah man
<b1g3m> Then your USB is not set up right. Did you set the USB up on windows or mac?
<t3flon> uhhh
<t3flon> netsplit
<t3flon> i did it in ubuntu
<t3flon> with the startup disk creator
<b1g3m> hmm...
<b1g3m> What are you getting when you turn the computer on?
<b1g3m> Error boot? Or any messages?
<t3flon> when I set it to boot to the flash, it boots straight to the BIOS
<t3flon> maybe a flash  error?
<t3flon> flash drive error
<t3flon> i mean
<b1g3m> That's what I was going to ask next, if you tried another drive...
<t3flon> just gotta dig one up haha
<t3flon> do you know of anything i can do via terminal ?
<t3flon> thanks for the help btw blg3m
<b1g3m> No problem, we'll figure this out.
<t3flon> haha yeah
<t3flon> on the ubuntu website it says press f12 upon booting up..are they just guessing thats the general key for BIOS?
<t3flon> mines f2
<b1g3m> Are you pressing that when you boot?
<t3flon> havent tried it yet
<t3flon> ill report back :P
<b1g3m> I'll be here.
<t3flon> haha
<t3flon> thanks man
<t3flon> appreciate it
<b1g3m> np
<pack^> someone having fun flooding tonight.
<fdr> hi all
<fdr> I just installed trusty and... where did the keyboard layout options go ? I'm trying to swap my ctrl -> caps ...
<t3flon> hey
<t3flon> I got it working!
<t3flon> did 2 things, not sure which one it was
<t3flon> tried a new flash, also went into GRUB menu and found the option there
<t3flon> was probably the new flash
<pack^> wonder how many more netsplits?
<t3flon> one more n00b question for yall
<t3flon> whats the terminal cmd to get chrome from the repositories ?
<t3flon> its not on the ubuntu store
<pack^> tried looking in synaptic?
<t3flon> nah I havent tried looking there
<Froodle> How can I add GVim to the Unity menu?  12.04 LTS
<pack^> that is your complete repository.
<t3flon> thanks pack
<pack^> t3flon: click on search and type chrome then enter
<t3flon> thanks..is chromium google chrome?
<pack^> t3flon: yeah stripped of all the google stuff.
<t3flon> oh nice
<t3flon> thanks alot
<pack^> yep. lots of programs to do LOTS of things if you have never looked before.
<Froodle> Well, to put it another way, why doesn't GVim appear in the recent apps section of the dash?
<pack^> Froodle: usually it is a terminal program...it runs in a terminal
<JCM83> What's the gnome equivalent of MS  paint?
<Froodle> Vim, yes.  GVim has its own window, complete with a launcher icon?
<Froodle> Er, not a question.
<b1g3m> JCM83: Gimp?
<pack^> Froodle: just use the dash to find it and most times it is automatically added.
<JCM83> Geez, that seems overpowered for this purpose.
<JCM83> There's no lightweight image manipulation in ubuntu?
<Froodle> I'm afraid it isn't adding, pack^ .
<t3flon> pack^, what kind of things? where should I look, through the synaptic?
<b1g3m> Gnome Paint Drawing Editor
<pack^> Froodle: not sure what to tell you. Unity works different. You can use alacarte to edit the menu in most other distros but unity is different.
<b1g3m> Or GNU Paint
<pack^> t3flon: yeah. just click all in the left column. it will separate into different groups.
<b1g3m> t3flon!
<b1g3m> I thought you got lost!
<Froodle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1062053
<Froodle> Oh well.
<t3flon> thanks pack^
<t3flon> blg3m!
<t3flon> im on a fresh copy of ubuntu!
<b1g3m> BOOM! What was wrong?
<t3flon> tried a new flash drive, and also went into GRUB through startup
<t3flon> not sure which one it was
<t3flon> im guessing the new flash did it
<b1g3m> Haha, go figure...
<t3flon> 12.04 is freshhhh :D
<Froodle> -ish
<b1g3m> Atleast you're up and running. That's what I just installed.
<pack^> soon 14.04
<t3flon> thanks again for the help
<t3flon> yeah, anyone running 13.10?
<pack^> yes
<t3flon> hows that
<b1g3m> Enjoy!
<pack^> unity is a bit better
<t3flon> thanks blg3m
<b1g3m> stable?
<pack^> more programs to tweak it.
<b1g3m> What's with all the netsplits tonight?
<pack^> don't know. Mine quit with a 'flooded' error.
<b1g3m> Dropped down to 180 people. So I jumped out and it took like 10 minutes to reconnect.
<t3flon> chromium is awesome
<t3flon> just a cleaner version of chrome
<pack^> yes
<b1g3m> I haven't installed anything yet. Just xchat. I'm doing a lot of reading...
<t3flon> blg3m the world is your oyster with linux
<t3flon> thats why I love it
<t3flon> lol
<b1g3m> Haha, I'm actually quite new here. :P
<pack^> I started long ago but have had no experience with IT type work in linux. I think I started back in the 90's.
<budo_> it keeps reading broadcom sta wireless driver is installed and currently in use, and it isnt
<budo_> this is for Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<b1g3m> pack^: Wow. I work in IT and have no experience with Linux.
<pack^> heh
<b1g3m> Plot twist...
<b1g3m> I work for Apple... :/
<b1g3m> Hahah!
<t3flon> hah nice
<pack^> b1g3m: I went to college for computer science back in 80's and learned unix.
<t3flon> i work for MLB advanced media, and all the systems are completely run on linux
<b1g3m> I wish I grew up earlier... I was born in the 80's...
<pack^> b1g3m: you should be familiar with unix since the kernel is unix based in apple.
<b1g3m> Oh, I am...
<b1g3m> Is there a single user boot in Ubuntu?
<t3flon> I've gotta learn more about the terminal
<t3flon> its alot of fun
<pack^> t3flon: learn to script with bash. saves a lot of work.
<b1g3m> t3flon: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<t3flon> thanks bros
 * b1g3m chuckles
<t3flon> ive got alot of downtime at work, I really wanna start learning some unix stuff
<t3flon> so I can work in SYSops
<t3flon> :D
<b1g3m> t3flon: general location?
<t3flon> i work in the traffic dept of MLB.com
<b1g3m> nice dude
<t3flon> thanks man, would love to start learning unix so I can make myself more valuable
<t3flon> work with the sys dudes
<b1g3m> I just want to work in a computer bunker...
<b1g3m> Lol!
<t3flon> hahaha
<pack^> t3flon: go to distrowatch.com and find a bsd (unix) and install on a spare (old) computer and play with it.
<t3flon> thanks pack^, definitely will check that out
<t3flon> I work in a comp bunker but I want to get deeper into the bunker
<t3flon> what do you do blg3m?
<b1g3m> technician for apple
<t3flon> nice man
<b1g3m> yeah, pays the bills
<b1g3m> haha
<t3flon> yep I feel ya, where you located?
<b1g3m> here in VA
<b1g3m> you?
<t3flon> nice
<t3flon> im in nyc
<b1g3m> Dude! I was born in Ossining
<t3flon> oh nice, very close to me!
<b1g3m> my old house was on somerstown road
<b1g3m> haha
<b1g3m> thats crazy
<t3flon> howd you end up in VA?
<b1g3m> wife...
<t3flon> exciting
<t3flon> haha
<b1g3m> haha indeed
<b1g3m> alright broham, I friended you. maybe ill run into you later. I'm out for the night.
<t3flon> nice broheem
<t3flon> night, ill see you around for sure
<icedtea> what is the gtk2 development package name in the most recent stable version of ubuntu?
<icedtea> hrm looks like  libgtk2.0-dev
<budo_> anyone offering help?
<xangua> !ask | budo_
<xangua> mmmm the bot is also dead¿ :'(
<budo_>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)  is not working
<budo_> I've read all kinds of discussion boards for hrs following different instructions
<budo_> still no luck
<pack^> budo_: I'm not that good with wireless but whoever helps you will need to know exactly what you have done and what your system says.
<budo_> ok. I'm great at following instructions.
<netbrain> hey
<pack^> you on 12.04 or 13.10?
<netbrain> hello people
<netbrain> 13 xubuntu
<diecastarts> hey all again.. I really need someone to help me with bumblebee. I can get the error if needed again.. but I been tring everything i found on the web and it all no good.
<netbrain> what is that
<diecastarts> reinstalled like the web says and rebooted many times. and still getting this error when i try to run optirun [ 1105.899759] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect.
<diecastarts> [ 1105.899844] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<netbrain> so what exacly you trying to install
<netbrain> and i help with that
<diecastarts> bumblebee-nvidia bbswitch-dmk <__ forget that without looking up  and the linux headers
<netbrain> oh
<netbrain> well thats real complicate
<budo_> 12.04.4 LTS, Precise Pangolin
<budo_> I'm actually on xubuntu, if that makes a difference
<pack^> budo_: to be honest I have an old inspiron 8100 that I tried the xubuntu on. Couldn't get the broadcom to work on it either. But I did find another distro that runs fine and the wireless works. Never spent the time finding out why it wouldn't run under xubuntu.
<diecastarts> what is the command to reinstall with apt-get??
<pack^> diecastarts: If using apt I would purge first then do another install.
<budo_> what was your broadcom model  pack
<diecastarts> k thank you
<budo_> was it identiccal to mine?
<pack^> budo_: don't remember and it is not where I am now. It was made by Belkin (pcmcia) but was broadcom.
<budo_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<budo_> ok. what distro did you choose
<diecastarts> pack^, actually was just going to try to reinstall all these sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic but if purge linux-headers-generic will that be bad???
<pack^> budo_: that would not be appropriate on this channel.
<budo_> I already wasted 4 CDs jumping from distro to distro.......trying to get this card to run
<budo_> ok, can you pm it to me
<pack^> diecastarts: hmmm. Might not be good. server or unity or what?
<diecastarts> Lubuntu
<pack^> budo_: there is no guarantee what I put on it would work with yours.
<pack^> diecastarts: just use synaptic to go in and 'remove-all' with the bumblebee then when it finishes do a complete reinstall.
<pack^> diecastarts: I would imagine though you will need to go edit the config files to get the right port to work.
<diecastarts> budo_, i used to have problem with wireless long ago. but it was simple command to turn on the card for me.. but i forget what it was.. look up stuff about wlan0 commands maybe
<pack^> diecastarts: you may not really need to uninstall it.
<budo_> ok
<diecastarts> pack^, k thank pack
<pack^> budo_: just curious. what does it say on your bar about connections?
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> may i just a question?
<dupingping> How to run desktop at xterm?
<pack^> I think all the linux guru's are taking a nap right now.
<budo_> the icon never appears
<pack^> budo_: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<budo_> I was making some changes. now my wireless isn't there anymore
<pack^> you changed something bad then.
<budo_> read and followed some new instuctions
<pack^> It must show in ifconfig.
<jose> alguien abla spañol
<jose> habla español
<pack^> no habla espanol
<Unit193> !es | jose
<ubot93> jose: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<budo_> how do I remove all the drives and files pertinent to my wireless?
<budo_> so I can start over
<pack^> haha. budo_ , sounds like fun but you might as well just reinstall to make sure you got everything.
<pack^> If you don't know what you are doing it would be MUCH faster and there would be no errors.
<budo_> I remember that 12.04 ubuntu working right out the box more or less, but they changed the size for it not to fit on CD
<pack^> yeah. dvd or usb flash drive
<dupingping> !unuty
<dupingping> !unity
<ubot93> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<sixbangmex> budo_: would be cool if they had a ubuntu dumb terminal version
<budo_> can you install from within xubuntu and have the entire installation run from ethernet connection?
<dupingping> How to run desktop at xterm?
<budo_> yup
<budo_> startx?  duping
<pack^> only if he has all of xorg installed
<dupingping> oh
<dupingping> budo_ startx is not installed.
<dupingping> budo_ i want one like startkde.
<pack^> dupingping: then why didn't you install kubuntu?
<suriya> hi
<kdworak> Hello guys can anyone help me with a bash script?
<kdworak> i get a error on my if statement
<kdworak> Hello guys can anyone help me with a bash script?
<atronx> looking for help to modify gfx card 2d core clock to set a min of 500mhz , due to HDMI audio bug that happens when 2D clock speed dips. where can i find the config file to modify? amd radeon 7970
<rajesh> Hello
<rajesh> I am using dell inspirion 5520 and having problem with brightness.. Anybody please help
<pack^> atronx: wouldn't that be in a amd forum?
<rajesh> i have tried... but not getting help
<atronx> pack^ plenty of windows tweak mods to do it , thought there might be a simple tweak to a config file I could make in ubuntu
<rajesh> My graphics card is Intel hd 4000, I have tried xrandr, xbacklight, but all produces the same output...
<dupingping> pack^ i want to run desktop with unity.
<dupingping> pack^ i don't need any other,
<dupingping> pack^ you may help me, i think.
<kdworak> Hi guys
<kdworak> VARIABLE=$(ps aux|awk '{print $4}'); if [ "${VARIABLE}" -gt "0.0" ]; then echo "${VARIABLE}"; fi
<kdworak> can anyone tell me why this doesnt work
<kdworak> bash script
<kdworak> iptable: yo man u here?
<kdworak> llutz: hey you online?
<Gnea> kdworak: it only works if there's enough data being fed to it
<kdworak> Gnea: What do u mean
<Gnea> kdworak: do you understand what that script is trying to do?
<kdworak> well i understand what I want it to do, thats about it
<Gnea> please explain
<kdworak> I can tell you that with that script im try to find the most cpu intensive proccesses and find their pid
<Gnea> well
<kdworak> so im definately missing the pid
<Gnea> what you're actually getting are the most memory intensive processes... sort of
<kdworak> but im also getting something i dont want
<kdworak> yeah im getting all the CPU values
<kdworak> even the 0.0
<kdworak> the if statement -gt option only works on integers doesnt it...
<Gnea> no, you're getting %MEM not %CPU. take a closer look at ps aux | head
<Venoryk> Why is it so difficult to configure wireless via console?
<Gnea> kdworak: ps aux | awk '{print $3}'  <-- ought to give you %CPU
<kdworak> Gnea: Im sorry i must have did the typo out of rushing, I have it for cpu in my script
<kdworak> yeah it should be 3
<Gnea> kdworak: no problem
<kdworak> but i guess i should be printing 1 and 3 to get pid and cpu
<kdworak> still tho, i want it to print only the 2-3 most cpu intensive ones
<Gnea> kdworak: but, if I understand what you're saying, you want the PIDs of those processes, yes?
<kdworak> yes
<kdworak> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> kdworak: you're on the right track, but you're getting derailed too soon :)
<Gnea> you need to keep that list somewhere
<kdworak> Gnea: im a noob sys admin, i been at this for a couple days
<Gnea> kdworak: understood, I've been in your shoes
<kdworak> Gnea: anyway u could point in the right direction without giving me the anwser?
<kdworak> lol
<Gnea> kdworak: sure! :D
<kdworak> Gnea: awesome
<Venoryk> Anybody know how to configure wireless from cli?
<Gnea> kdworak: hint: the print function in awk can print multiple parts of a single line simply by adding another delimiter
<kdworak> Gnea: awk '{print $1, $3}'  like so???
<Gnea> kdworak: try without the comma
<Gnea> Venoryk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<kdworak> Gnea: ok
<kdworak> Gnea: now that I have 2 delimeters, the if statement will have to change to if [ "$3" -gt "0.0" ]  ????
<kdworak> Gnea: or did i just say something stupid
<Gnea> kdworak: no...
<kdworak> Gnea: oh crap, pid and cpu is $2 and $3, so disregard that $1
<Gnea> kdworak: you shouldn't need to change to "$3" (that's bad)
<kdworak> well no my original scrip is this
<Gnea> kdworak: also, you don't always have to use double-quotes in bash
<kdworak> VARIABLE=$(ps aux|awk '{print $4}'); if [ "${VARIABLE}" -gt "0.0" ]; then echo "${VARIABLE}"; fi
<Gnea> kdworak: there's a time and place for double, single and back quotes
<Gnea> your if-statement, for instance, might not need the double quotes within
<kdworak> Gnea: but will it still work with double quotes?
<Gnea> kdworak: it might not
<kdworak> Gnea: ill try it different ways
<Gnea> okay
<kdworak> it works with single quotes for the 0.0 but needs doubel for the ${VAR}
<Gnea> sounds about right
<kdworak> Gnea: i have a feeling my if statement is crap
<kdworak> Gnea: the 0.0 doesnt work with -gt
<Gnea> kdworak: I wouldn't say it's crap, but it could use a little work
<kdworak> Gnea: it gives me all cpu values
<Gnea> kdworak: maybe -gt isn't what you need
<kdworak> Gnea: hmmm
<Gnea> kdworak: you could try !=
<Gnea> or =!
<kdworak> Gnea: what are those?
<Gnea> equals-not
<kdworak> Gnea: interesting i will google it
<Gnea> say if you wanted to look for all 0.0 values, you'd say == '0.0', but for all else, != '0.0'
<Gnea> sort of like reverse grep
<kdworak> Gnea: oh i see
<Unit193> (You can actually grep for all lines not containing a line with -v too )
<Gnea> Unit193: precisely.
<kdworak> Gnea: ok slow down Unit haha
<kdworak> greping for lines not containing a line???
<kdworak> oh i get it
<Gnea> :-)
<kdworak> all lines not containing 0.0 ? so it prints all 0.1 0.2 and so on?
<Gnea> exactly
<kdworak> Gnea: yeah that would work
<Gnea> then you could extract PIDs from there
<kdworak> hmmm let me work it around and ill come back with questions
<Gnea> sounds good
<kdworak> Gnea: I just realized something my then statement makes no sense
<kdworak> Gnea: im telling it to check for all lines other then 0.0 and then saying echo ${VAR} which just prints all the cpu values including the 0.0
<kdworak> Gnea: correct?
<Gnea> kdworak: yeah, you'll probably want to clean the list up. A for loop could do that.
<kdworak> Gnea: ok thats the clue i needed, i know nothing of for loops so ill have to work thru some examples
<Gnea> kdworak: this is a bit rudimentary... for i in `ps aux | awk '{print $3 $4}'`; do j=`echo $i `; echo "$j"; done
<jeffsf> #teamacid
 * Gnea hands jeffsf a /join
<jeffsf> thank you
<Gnea> :-)
<kdworak> Gnea: lol rudimentary to you, new territory to me
<horny-sama> terminal file name autocomplete does not work for me
<horny-sama> type tab nothing happen
<horny-sama> nevermind
<horny-sama> got it
<kdworak> horny-sama: haha
<Gnea> kdworak: play around with it :-)
<pranav> ifup -a command causes kernel panic, please help
<kdworak> Gnea: so i dont need the if statement anymore?
<Gnea> kdworak: you may or may not need it
<kdworak> Gnea: haha ok
<Gnea> pranav: what changed?
<basil> Hi I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04. Yesterday, when I rebooted, it showed 2 fails- Starting configure network drive and Starting configure virtual network drive. Can anyone shed some light please?
<pranav> i changed /etc/network/interface, to add wlan
<pranav> auto
<Gnea> pranav: well, do you know that doing so breaks NetworkManager and wicd?
<pranav> Gnea:i do not have network manager, i am working in kubuntu emebedded image
<horny-sama> after writing all those asm code I feel like I am in trash 80
<Gnea> pranav: well ifup is a shell script, so maybe if you turn on debugging inside of it, it might tell you what's triggering the panic
<pranav> Gnea:it is a binary, actually inside busybox
<pranav> but the call is being made to it in /etc/init.d/networking.sh
<Gnea> pranav: hmmm, are you trying to do wireless?
<pranav> Gnea:it discovers, obtains the lease by AP, and just around when it tries to add DNS, says: Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 011ee00d
<pranav> Gnea:yes
<pranav> Gnea:should i remove all wlan0 lines from etc/network/interfaces ?
<pranav> i heard its good only for eth0
<Gnea> pranav: do you happen to know what it's going to provide for the dns servers?
<pranav> Gnea:yes, the dns serevr, the gateway, and the serverip, all are my Netgear router 192.168.1.1
<pranav> actually during execution of ifup -a also gives me an IP of ..1.2 and lease, but discovery takes some time
<Gnea> pranav: can you add your device's mac address to the router and make the ip static?
<horny-sama> freenode is under nsa attack
<kdworak> Gnea: Can i do multiple 'for' lines like so:  for i in `ps aux|awk '{print $2}'`; for c in `ps aux|awk '{print $3}'`; do ......
<bazhang> horny-sama, thats not on topic here
<horny-sama> fair enough
<pranav> Gnea:oh.. will try to
<Gnea> kdworak: that could get messy, it might be easier to just export each for loop to a function or variable
<bb1988> hey
<kdworak> Gnea: got it
<bb1988> I need to cron something at 6:55 and 14:55
<Gnea> kdworak: I prefer functions for that
<bb1988> can someone send me a crontab example?
<lhax> :D
<basil> Hi my new install of Ubuntu 12.04 will ping www.google, it'll ping the gateway and it'll ping 8.8.8.8. But I can't access the Internet. Any ideas?
<basil> The error in FF is "Unable to connect"
<lhax> test client
<lhax> http://189.228.44.80:3000/
<lhax>  Join #Ubuntu
<pranav> Gnea:i remove the line "ifup -a" from the etc/init.d/networking.sh script and when it booted, did it manually.. seems working, can ping :D
<pranav> thanks
<lhax> :/
<Gnea> pranav: cheers
<pranav> Gnea: yup, but can't rely more on hit/trials, is there a good book or so, on linux/ubuntu stuffs?
<bb1988> anyone know?
<pranav> *resource
<kdworak> Gnea: Can I make variables out of the functions i make?
<Gnea> kdworak: you could..
<kdworak> Gnea: im stuck, i have figured something out tho, ps aux|awk '{print $3}'|grep -v 0.0|sort -n|tail -3  gives me the 3 most intensive cpu values... but thats where it stops
<basil> Anyone got ideas for troubleshooting "unable to connect" error in FF. I can ping most destinations - but can't access Internet
<pack^> basil: is your dns working?
<basil> how do i tell ...sorry?
<pack^> basil: open browser and put http://50.23.75.44 and see if it connects
<basil> unbale to connect
<basil> unable
<pack^> basil: my bad. gave you a bad ip
<Gnea> kdworak: you got me wondering... it's possible that we're trying to over-engineer this
<pack^> basil: try this one http://217.107.217.167/
<Gnea> kdworak: you should look into the -o argument to the ps command
<basil> unable to connect
<kdworak> Gnea: ok i will
<pack^> basil: if you can ping 82.103.136.226 but firefox won't connect using that ip then you must have a port problem or firewall problem.
<basil> pack^>I can ping the IP....but FF returns "Unable to connect still"
<blahsphemer> x
<basil> I've tested port 80...shows it's open
<blahsphemer> I am helping someone port an app from windows to linux
<blahsphemer> Is there an equivalent for KeWaitForSingleObject in linux?
<pack^> basil: there is something blocking ff. Not sure what. Don't really have time to walk through it with you.
<basil> thanks for your responses...Appreciate it
<pack^> sorry not more help
<basil> ongoing battle!!
<blahsphemer> Can I be asking kernel dev questions here?
<kdworak> Gnea: ok so the -o option i can specify which columns will get displayed correct?
<Gnea> kdworak: yes.
<kdworak> like this ps -o %C %p ?
<Gnea> more like this: ps -eo pid,comm,%cpu
<blahsphemer> How can I make a usermode thread sleep till a kernel mode thread decides to wake it up and send some data to it?
<Gnea> kdworak: but you can put them in any order you want
<Gnea> kdworak: and you can add/remove whatever you want
<kdworak> Gnea: nice
<Gnea> indeed
<kdworak> Gnea: might not need any for loops or functions after all
<blahsphemer> Anyone?
<Gnea> kdworak: haha yeah - good stuff to know, though
<kdworak> Gnea: can u think of a beginner sys admin script i could write that would use for loops and functions?
<kdworak> Gnea: this is what im going with ps -eo pid,pcpu|grep -v 0.0|sort -n|tail -3
<kdworak> I had this but its too bulky: ps aux|awk '{print $2 $3}'|grep -v 0.0|sort -n|tail -3
<kdworak> Gnea: you still there?
<kdworak> Gnea: you still here?
<PENlS-Wrinkle> When will Mate 1.8 repository be available?
<ikonia> ned_flanders: this channel deals with ubuntu support, does your question have something to do with ubuntu ?
<lars_> no, sorry ikonia, that link was not helpful
<ned_flanders> yes, i am using the web browser in ubuntu and i can't seem to be able to join codewars
<lars_> it kept referring to a theme tab, which I do not have
<lars_> Iḿ using Kubuntu 12.04, so I do not have a theme tab
<ikonia> lars_: that was for the current kde 4.12 release, - change the search parameter to match the kde version you have
<lars_> Search perimeter for what?
<ikonia> for the kde version to match the same kde version you are using
<ikonia> if something has changed in kde 4.12 (that search) from your version, then searching against your version should resolve that
<lars_> oh, you mean I need to do a search for ẗhemes?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've just linked you to the documentation on how to change themes/icons - that documentation is for kde 4.12, if you are not using 4.12, checking those same documents against the version you are using should explain what to do
<lars_> ok, you mean I need to use my built in KDE help files to find ¨themes¨, ikonia?
<ikonia> lars_: I'm sorry, I can't be any clearer than I've just been, "I've just linked you to the official documentation for 4.12 - if you are not using 4.12 referencing those same documents against the version you are using will give you the info"
<lars_> uh, right, ok, I guess
<lars_> I¨ll look at the link again, if that helps
<lars_> nope, it did not help, there is only one version on that website, ikonia
<ikonia> there isn't
<lars_> this is strange, no one uses Kubuntu 12.04 any more?
<ikonia> many people do
<lars_> Is Kubuntu 12.04 no longer supported?
<ikonia> it's supported
<lars_> I will try docs.kde.org and look for themes tab for 12.04, may be that will work....
<ikonia> thats the doc I've just given you
<lars_> so, kubuntu 12.04 has no themes tab, and Kubuntu 12.04 has no help files related to the themes tab?
<ikonia> who said that ?
<lars_> I did
<lars_> Sorry, I assumed that
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello guys
<lars_> are you saying Kubuntu 12.04 does have a themes tab somewhere?
<ikonia> I've not said that at all
<lars_> ok, then my assumption that Kubuntu 12.04 does not have a themes tab would be correct
<Wiz_KeeD> Is there ANY possibility that after deleting my /home partition and moving the contents of /home onto the primary partition mounted to / that I have issues connecting to ssh to a remote host?  http://pastie.org/8886228
<ikonia> I don't believe it is
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what's the actual problem
<lars_> however, Kubuntu 12.04 does have KDE help files
<lars_> Somewhere in those help files is a reference to the trash icon
<Armo> Hi all. How  do I get device information (e.g.: brand, model, etc.) via the command line?
<lars_> that is what I need to find
<ikonia> Armo: dmidecode ?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am having this issue every single kernel upgrade https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1289197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289197 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<Wiz_KeeD> Hello ikonia, it seems that everyone else can connect to that ip to ssh just me, so I'm thinking either ip blacklisted or originally though some public-key was messed up in the proccess of moving the home folder
<Wiz_KeeD> I will keep investigating
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: whats the actual problem
<Armo> ikonia, Yup! Thanks man.
<lars_> Ok, ikonia, thanks for trying to help me, at this point, I think it is safe to assume that the trash icon cannot be changed on Kubuntu 12.04, so I will just keep using the strange page icon I have now.  At least I tried.  Spending an hour tryig to fix a trash icon is a waste of time.  This is why I like Windows more.
<ikonia> lars_: wrong assumption, but "ok"
<Psil0Cybin> Hey ikonia :D If you are around and have time I would love to get my kernel / driver issue sorted out :) I keep filing bug reports :( silly me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1289197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289162 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1289197 cedarview-drm 20120717-0ubuntu1: cedarview-drm kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: /boot/config-3.2.0-60-generic: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: thats the key
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it's because you are using PAE
<Psil0Cybin> so how do I fix this
<lars_> The trash icon on Windows XP works.  The trash icon on Kubuntu 12.04 is pretty lame.  Thatś what I learned today.
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: which kernel should I use?
<ikonia> lars_: ok, great
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: just the generic without the pae? for the same kernel number?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: well, it's looking for the "generic" kernel, but looking at your info you've got PAE installed, so when it checks the kernel version it won't find -generic because it's got pae
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: do uname -a now
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: lets see what it sees
<Psil0Cybin> yea you are correct generic-pae
<Psil0Cybin> so how I remove the linux image for generic pae and just get a generic of the same number?
<Psil0Cybin> for the kernel?\
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: so the script does something like if [ -x /boot/(`uname -r`) ] ;
<ikonia> obviously as you have pae it's not going to find the "generic" string it's expecting
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: looks like a package bug (without going deep into it)
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: if you open the package manager purge the pae kenrel and reboot, I'd put a bet it works "ok"
<Psil0Cybin> okay :D
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<thewatcher> brand new to ubuntu and linux in general. any recommendations for software to download?
<ikonia> just have a look around try to do what you want to do, can't do it, ask how to do it
<Ben64> thewafflecaust: depends what you want to do
<kdworak> Can anyone think of a beginner sys admin bash script ideas that I can learn to use for loops and functions
<ikonia> no point downloading stuff just for the sake of it
<Ben64> thewatcher: ^
<ikonia> kdworak: make something up
<Armo> My system always starts with extremely low brightness. How can I change that?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I export layers from inkscape?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<ikonia> try the inkscape channel ?
<cristian_c> ok
<Psil0Cybin> ikonia: thank you, I got the same kernel but just generic without pae and it worked! now using 3.2.0-60-generic.
<Psil0Cybin> what is the difference between generic and generic pae?
<Psil0Cybin> I got it via synaps and it worked fine, and I removed the generic-pae kernel, so I should be fine? If I keep doing this?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it's not  technical problem, it's a packaging problem
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: and it's just the names
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: how much ram do you have in the machine ?
<Psil0Cybin> 2GB its a really poor machine
<someHuman> Hello!
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: perfectly fine then
<Psil0Cybin> just for traveling
<someHuman> Is this where most Fedora people are?
<someHuman> Lol
<Psil0Cybin> yea that is what i thought but just as a FYI what is the difference between generic and generic-pae?
<Psil0Cybin> just so I know
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: it's basically extened memory support 4+gb
<Psil0Cybin> ah
<Psil0Cybin> alright :D
<Psil0Cybin> so pae = 4+gb?
<Psil0Cybin> 64bit perhap?
<ikonia> bottom line = yes
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: if you can't use 64bit and have over 4gb, pae
<Psil0Cybin> ahhh
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: pretty much never used these days by most
<Psil0Cybin> interesting kk ty
<Psil0Cybin> lol you have no idea how long I have been struggeling with this issue for nothing
<Psil0Cybin> you rock ikonia :D
<ikonia> no problem
<Psil0Cybin> slowly I am learning more and more about linux
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, the volume control is stuck at 0
<monkwitdafunk> Does tvtime need pulseaudio?
<someHuman> Psil0Cybin: Good! ;)
<someHuman> ljsoftnet: Is that Ubuntu TV?
<someHuman> Like, Ubuntu on your television?
<ikonia> no, it's a tv app
<ljsoftnet> someHuman no, its just a tv app
<someHuman> Ah lol.
<someHuman> What channels have you gone into so far?
<someHuman> Is it good?
<ikonia> someHuman: it's worth checking the topic of this channel
<ikonia> someHuman: this channel is used for ubuntu support discussion
<monkwitdafunk> Try looking up the info from the repositories on a gui frontend
<ikonia> someHuman: there are generic linux channels such as ##linux, or chat channels such as #defocus, but this one is for ubuntu discussion only
<someHuman> Ok, ty.
<Uragan> hi
<Uragan> all
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, the volume control is stuck at 0
<Uragan> can you help me? i have a little problem - i`am using ubuntu 12.04 serv LTS. Oxine playing videos, amixer controls audio, and amixer says me in logs: "amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Line',0"
<marcus_> Hi! I'm having trouble getting my SAS-controllers working under 13.10 server. It seems there is a problem with the controllers hanging. dmesg-> http://pastebin.com/XCcfsB87
<marcus_> any suggestions on how to proceed?
<df3d2> I have a big problem trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a gigabyte 990FXA-ud3 if I don't have IOMMU enabled in bios, It wont boot to the live-session, but if i have it disabled, I have no usb/kb mouse in the live session!!!!
<Ben64> df3d2: unless i'm mistaken, "don't have it enabled" == "disabled"
<df3d2> Ben64: so its like this
<TomyWork> unless it's a tristate checkbox
<df3d2> Ben64: if I have IOMMU "disabled" in bios, I can boot to the ubuntu installer
<df3d2> Ben64: but, I have no usb kb/mouse functionality
<df3d2> Ben64: if I enable IOMMU It never boots to the live-session, it says it can't find it
<Ben64> sounds like you should leave it "disabled" then, and try another keyboard
<df3d2> Ben64: there is nothing wrong with the keyboard
<Ben64> ok, so you should try another keyboard
<df3d2> plz don't treat me like a moron this kb works fine I just pulled it from another ubuntu machine
<Ben64> listen. this is basic troubleshooting. if a keyboard isn't working, try another keyboard.
<df3d2> lol
<TomyWork> you eliminate potential error sources so you can focus on the rest in the chain
<SASDOE> hey guys I succesfully installed b43 for wireless and can scan, but not join a network..
<df3d2> k other kb doesnt work
<df3d2> can we move on now
<SASDOE> how can I fix this?
<df3d2> nvm figured it out my self
<df3d2> problem was ubuntu wasn't working with the usb3 ports on the board
<df3d2> put the flash drive in a usb2 port and it works now, kb works with IOMMU=enabled
<df3d2> a lesson in basic troubleshooting is when you pull a working component out of one machine it is probably still working 10 seconds later
<SASDOE> aslo after a while I can no longer scan.. Driver is correctly set
<SASDOE> So no one knows anything about wireless?
<cfhowlett> !patience|SASDOE,
<ubottu> SASDOE,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SASDOE> cfhowlett: I come from there, where I have followed instructions to the letter. Sorry for the impatience though!
<intok> please tell me theres a way to get Synaptic back... Ubuntu software center is terrible
<b0x> think its time to give up on ubuntu :( back on windows.. wireless network (and related sharing) works without issue & dropouts, nvidia gfx works correctly..
<SASDOE> Hmm grepping b43 in lsmod returns a b43 driver and a bcma, do I need both? If not how come modprobe tells me bcma is in use?
<cfhowlett> intok, run a terminal: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<SASDOE> as well as mac80211 cg80211 and ssb. Do I need all of these? Or should I blacklist some?
<EleanorEllis> Good morning. I was happily running Ubuntu 12.04 and I was prompted by Upgrade Manager to upgrade to 12.10. This went OK and then I was prompted to upgrade to 13.04. A number of packages didn't install, among them Kismet, which I understand is a network monitor which I thought I had uninstalled already, and grub-pc. I don't remember the others and I don't know how to find a log of what went wrong with the install. Now having rebooted, I 
<joobie> ubuntu boots up, purple screen, white ubuntu logo.. but just sits there..
<joobie> any ideas how to get beyond this?
<joobie> i can SSH to it even though it's stuck there
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, 13.04 has already reached end of life - i.e. it's not supported
<EleanorEllis> My only reason to upgrade at all was in the hope that wifi might be a bit more reliable. On 12.04 I found that it would frequently keep asking me to re-enter the wifi passphrase. Sorry 13.10 not 13.04
<Ben64> 12.10 doesn't upgrade directly to 13.10
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Well, it just prompted me to upgrade directly to 13.10 from 12.10. I was surprised because I thought I would have to go through 13.04 first.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, *surprised me too*
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: Sorry I meant I upgraded to 13.10 not 13.04
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: It didn't give me the choice to upgrade to 13.04
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: can you pastebin "lsb_release -a; cat /etc/issue; sudo apt-get update"
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, everyone can connect on port 22 on that ip address, I am the only one who cannot.Someone else namped and saw the ssh port open, my nmap shows port 22 filtered and the connection times out
<Wiz_KeeD> So either something is wrong on my box, or the sysadmin is evil and blocked my ip and is lieing to me, which I doubt
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/HTp4BU8c
<Wiz_KeeD> And I do not know how to diagnose this
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: strange. so whats the problem?
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, the volume control is stuck at 0
<SASDOE> Have you tried from another ip? And with another wireless card or by changing your mac address? If problem persits definetly a sysadmin issue
<SASDOE> EleanorEllis: That was to you!
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Bear in mind I am running from a live CD as I can't log in from my installation
<SASDOE> Wiz_KeeD: I meant you
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone provide help with this?
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh, sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> SASDOE, http://pastie.org/8887282
<Wiz_KeeD> SASDOE, other ip's (people work)
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: your first message in this channel was cut off, don't see a problem anywhere. (except you just said you can't log in)
<Wiz_KeeD> SASDOE, what can the mac have to do with it?
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD: seems like a firewall
<EleanorEllis> SASDOE: I don't own another wireless card. My IP address is given by dhcp from the wifi router
<Wiz_KeeD> Ben64, I KNOW RIGHT?!
<marcus_> Hi! I'm having trouble getting my SAS-controllers working under 13.10 server, something seems to hang during startup. How should I proceed? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7048825/
<Ben64> so... check that..
<Wiz_KeeD> the port is filetered, and other nmaps show it as open
<Ben64> filtered = firewall
<EleanorEllis> Ben64: Upgrade manager prompted me to upgrade my distribution from 12.04 to 12.10
<Ben64> EleanorEllis: "Now having rebooted, I" is the last part from your first message
<Wiz_KeeD> Ben64, I also tried connecting with a app from my phone using wireless and it didn't work
<SASDOE> EleanorEllis: sudo apt-get install macchanger then read the man, change the mac and try again
<Wiz_KeeD> Once I removed the wireless it started working
<EleanorEllis> I have been resisting this for some time as from experience upgrades tend to be difficult and time consuming and I didn't want to reinstall all my packages.
<Wiz_KeeD> Ben64, could it be my service provider doing this?
<EleanorEllis> I only upgraded because wifi is unreliable and I hoped perhaps this might have been fixed on later versions.
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD: probably. in any circumstance it doesn't seem like an Ubuntu issue
<ciss> hi, i noticed that "cd --" takes me to the current user's home directory (equivalent to "cd ~"). where can i find more documentation on that argument?
<SASDOE> also to change IP you could request another ip thx to ifconfig
<SASDOE> again read the man to know how
<SASDOE> EleanorEllis: But i agree this isn't a ubuntu problem
<EleanorEllis> The upgrade to to 12.10 went OK. Then I was prompted to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.10. After this upgrade, I can't login. I type my username and password and then it just sits there. So now I have booted from a liveCD
<ciss> ah, nvm. it's equivalent to "cd" without any arguments
<EleanorEllis> And I wonder if it is worthwhile trouble shooting this, especially as the next LTS is around the corner or just restoring my backup of 12.04 or even 12.10 and either putting up with the wifi issues or trying to fix them.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, LTS only means less frequent/intense headaches - but YMMV.   Consider your usage needs.
<EleanorEllis> SASDOE: What happens with the wifi is sometimes it won't connect or drops the connection and repeatedly asks for the wifi passphrase. Obviously at this stage I can't request another IP as until I get wifi connection, I don't have an IP. Oddly enough this behaviour continues even after I connect with a cable. It also happens when I use my phone as a portable wifi hotspot, after I have turned off the wifi hotspot. It's an irritation rather
<EleanorEllis> Especially as I can't remember them, except that the person kept telling me over and over again that LTS is NOT more stable
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: What does YMMV mean?
<cfhowlett> !ymmv
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<EleanorEllis> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<airtonix> eh, living in a warzone works for me
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: The person was telling me that everything that makes it into the repositories is stable, unless it's marked as such, so my reluctance to upgrade every six months in the belief that things would be more stable was misplaced.
<EleanorEllis> So anyway, my original question, having upgraded first from 12.04 to12.10 and then from 12.10 to 13.10 and now I can't login. Is it worth trying to fix or should I just restore my backup of 12.04 or 12.10?
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, I'm reluctant to engage in "religious" debate, but consider: the interim releases are now supported for 9 months.  NINE.  I upgrade every 2 years with on LTS.  If you absolutely need the latest, greatest shiny stuff, I suppose it's worth it to get every release.  If not ...
<gordonjcp> EleanorEllis: "stable" means "does not change", not "does not crash" ;-)
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp, well said!
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: I don't need the latest shiny stuff. That's why I tend to stick to LTS releases and put off upgrading until I can't avoid it. However, the person was suggesting it to sort out some other problems
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, understood.  Can't advise as (lucky me) my wifi works just fine with my 2009 Dell 1545.
<EleanorEllis> I would be happy to stick on whatever release I am on for ever unless there is some good reason to change  and just get secruity updates and bugfixes
<makara> what's happening here? : http://postimg.org/image/7yns6gdnv/
<makara> have I messed up my PGP keys maybe?
<EleanorEllis> I was previously on 8.04 for a very long time. I only installed 12.04 when I bought a new machine.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, you do sound like an LTS type candidate.  xmas comes next month!!!
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: It sounds like it is likely to take longer than it is worth to sort out why 13.10 wont log in then. Probably best to go back to 12.04
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, and then jump to 14.04 in April?  Bet!
<Guest52358> Hello
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: I will prbably wait a lot longer than that until something is broken that can't be fixed! I would rather wait till the bugs have been ironed out
<Guest52358> I need help with mscorefonts.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, best of luck.  My 12.04.4 still likes me ...
<Guest52358> I install it but after in Libreoffice I cant see then+
<Guest52358> them
<Guest52358> Can you help me, please?
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, how did you install the fonts?
<Guest52358> I used some instalation options by internet but dont work
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: I would still be on 8.04 if if supported my hardware!
<Ben64> 8.04 isn't supported though
<Guest52358> From the ubuntu center
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, if you're still using "legacy" hardware, consider lubuntu or xubuntu
<Guest52358> I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<Guest52358> LTS
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: For a long time I was prevented from moving from 8.04 because that was the last version to support my twin head graphics card. Now I have a relatively new machine, that's not a problem and it seemed sensible to try 12.04 on it.
<EleanorEllis> So I am not runnning legacy hardware anymore
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, :)
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> how to find out what is overwriting my resolv.conf with an extra ip address
<leeyaa> ive looked in interfaces file
<leeyaa> there is no such ip
<leeyaa> nvm i found it
<leeyaa> it was in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original
<Guest52358> I ask again.
<EleanorEllis> How do I copy the path from nautilus on Ubuntu 13.10? The view menu has gone.
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, logout and login, then run libreoffice.  if that fails, reboot
<Guest52358> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and need to install the mscorefonts. I install it from ubuntu software center but when I open LibreOffice dont appear the fonts.
<Guest52358> Thanks cfhowlett. I did, but dont work
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, try Arial font
<Guest52358> I used this in terminal: sudo fc-cache -f -v but dont work
<marcus_> cfhowlett: you seem like a knowledable individual, you know anything that culd help with my problem?
<marcus_> :)
<Guest52358> I need arial, verdana and tahoma fonts
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, do any of those appear in libreoffice???
<cfhowlett> !ask|marcus_,
<ubottu> marcus_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest52358> No
<Guest52358> Only appears the Ubuntu fonts
<Ben64> Guest52358: do they appear in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<marcus_> that's the best stfu-message I've ever read ^^ I'll keep googleing and ask in the channel in a while. thanks :)
<Guest52358> One moment
<Ben64> marcus_: no.. it means if you want someone to answer your question, you do in fact need to ask it, also, please refrain from obscene acronyms
<clement> hi
<Guest44929> yo
<cfhowlett> Guest5258, in a terminal:     ls /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<Guest52358> No. The folder is empty
<Ben64> Guest52358: then you didn't install the fonts properly
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, either you installed the fonts to the wrong location or you didn't install
<df3d2> with a chroot, what causes the command "grub-install /dev/sdx" to say grub-install no such command ?
<Guest52358> but when I install, the terminal message tell me that they are install
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, it's ok to reinstall.
<Guest52358> How?
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, the volume control is stuck at 0
<Guest52358> I reinstall two or tree times ago. And dont appear
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, doesn't matter how many times if you're doing it wrong each time ...
<Guest52358> I used this order in terminal. Dont work
<df3d2> with a chroot, what causes the command "grub-install /dev/sdx" to say grub-install no such command ?
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, do it again, note the error messages
<Guest52358> ok
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, and if you did NOT agree to the msft licensing agreement?  no installation
<Guest52358> The final message tell me: "ttf-corefonts-installer is instlled in his more recent version"
<DeusDeceit> Hello guyz, I have 2 Graphics Cards on my laptop,  discrete and  embeded, AMD Radeon 8xxx m and Intel HD 4000. My question is, how can I see the GPU temperature? I installed lm-sensors, i did the sensors-detect thingy, but I don't get any indication for GPU temperature. Does anyone know how to do this?
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, did you accept the terms and conditions?
<geirha> Guest52358: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Guest52358> the first time that I install, Yes. The follow times dont ask me.
<cfhowlett> Guest52358,  see geirha's post ^^^
<Guest52358> Thanks cfhowlett. But for me is more easy reinstall ubuntu again and repeat the process.
<Guest52358> Bye
<cfhowlett> Guest52358, reinstalling the entire OS just to install fonts is questionable
<cfhowlett> ... aaaaaaand he's gone.
<EleanorEllis> Guest52358: I think reinstalling ubuntu just for fonts will take much longer than sorting it out here
<cfhowlett> geirha, good suggestion.  my next thought would have been a purge/reinstall.
<MetalWolf> Hi, I have an HP desktop which had windows 7 installed on it and I have installed ubuntu onto it.  I was forced to manually partition as it would not allow me to install it with automatic resizing.  I discovered that the system will boot into ubuntu using UEFI and windows 7 if i tell it to boot from the hard drive.  I have looked into using boot-repair.  This now allows me to see a grub menu from the hard drive boot but the only options are ubuntu.  The past
<EleanorEllis> I do wish the standard response from Windows support people wasn't so often "First reboot and if that doesn't work, reinstall windows". So irritating and it means when new people come here they are reluctant to actually work through the problem if there isn't a magic bullet.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, *most* people are far from ready to be responsible system admins (I say from from Beijing where windows XP is STILL the default OS)
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: Well, starting with linux is definitely a learning curve. But hopefully people learn, not just the tech stuff but how to get help effectively. It took me a long time to know how to ask a question and I still get it wrong. And I still get frustrated with Ubuntu. But when I get frustrated I remind myself that at least with free software there IS help and people willing to talk me through my problems whereas with windows there ge
<EleanorEllis> Sorry if this is off topic
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: Anyway, I have now restored my backup of 12.04. Fingers crossed that it restores and boots properly. Signing off for now
<JB> Hi guys, i have easy question.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, no worries.  as far as learning curve, it's incremental.  the more problems you solve, the more you'll learn.  stay in this channel and observe.  sooner or later, someone will ask a question YOU can solve.
<cfhowlett> JB, ask
<JB> is it possible to conntact people from this thread from forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-783727.html
<g0mib0y>   love to use Linux at work but there are unfortunanltly still applications where there are no Linux equals like Cisco SoftPhone and desktop agent. Anyone know of any Linux replacemenst for these? Tried to run in wine but didn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, sysadmin found in firewall: iprope_in_check() check failed, drop what could that mean?
<g105b> Here comes the most newbie question of the day: How do I turn num lock on?
<JB> (without register?)
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: Oh, I have been able to help people now and again. Just most of the time, if I'm working on something else I don't have the attention to be able to watch the channel and what I am working on at the same time.
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, :)  wide screen, multi-tasking.  I run xchat in the right 1/4 of my screen.
<EleanorEllis> g0mib0y: I know it's a dirty solution but you could try running it in a virtual machine running windows. I know, you may very well not want to do this, and of course it might not even work. Hopefully someone else will know of an alternative. Have you tried googling for a linux replacement?
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: I have one very wide screen (2560 x 1440) and a second at 1280 x 1024. Still, when I am focussed on one thing, I don't see what is going on in the channel. And when I am coding, I find that even what I have is not enough screen real estate for the multiple windows I have open.
<EleanorEllis> g105b: Press the numlock key
<g0mib0y> EleanorEllis: yeah there is non, only other Linux ipphone replacements. Will try this though, could be worth it. hopefully sound will work. Waiting for us to change ipphone provider so we might not be stuck with this solution. And after we go over to Google mail and hangouts Lync wont be an issue either
<EleanorEllis> Back in a few minutes after rebooting, hopefully everything works OK. Wish me luch :)
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, good *luch*
<g105b> EleanorEllis: where ? http://i.imgur.com/K2C9q26.jpg
<EleanorEllis> g0mib0y: Do you have specific hardware you need to work with? Like Cisco desktop phones?
<cfhowlett> g105b, read your manual.  I don't see the num lock key, so it might not be on your model.
<g0mib0y> EleanorEllis: No we use softphone from Cisco. That is the biggest problem. The desktop agent has a web replacemnet that I can use but the Softphone program only runs in Windows
<cfhowlett> g0mib0y, google hangouts, skype, hell, even bbm is multiple platform capable ...
<EleanorEllis> g105b: It might be some combination of keys perhaps. I can't read the legends on the keys. Do you have a square on photo or can you take one?
<g105b> EleanorEllis: I'll take one
<EleanorEllis> g105b: But reading the manual is probably key. You might need to download it if you can't find it or contact logitech support.
<EleanorEllis> g0mib0y: Who do you need the softphone to communicate with, just internally within your company or with the rest of the world?
<EleanorEllis> g0mib0y: And if there is a web replacement then could you use that?
<SHOTbyGUN> so I just installed ubuntu, but I am confused about NVidia propietary drivers, I suppose I should not use nouveau for gaming? and the propietary drivers list does not include the latest 331 for some reason? and also what is the difference with the -update addition to the driver?
<EleanorEllis> g105b: I will be back in a few minutes. I need to reboot
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: You can wish me good *lunch* if you prefer :P
<rwsq1> SHOTbyGUN, you can try nouveau, apparently there are improvements to it all the time. It probably depends on what kind of gaming you do.
<SHOTbyGUN> rwsql ok, I'll try it out :o
<olalonde> hi all. I just built a server machine for home but i dont have any monitor.. just a macbook air laptop. would it be possible to set up the server inside a virtual machine and write the virtual machine image to a USB stick and boot from there?
<JNixx> Can't you connect the machine to a TV?
<olalonde> no :(
<olalonde> no tv haha
<olalonde> i do have a monitor actually but it uses displayport and i dont have a VDI/vga adapter
<olalonde> i think i could set up a live linux on a USB stick that automatically launches sshd ?
<JNixx> That should work. I've never done it but it sounds possible in theory
<rockyrock> is there a shortcuts that delete the current line in terminal?
<rwsq1> SHOTbyGUN, if nouveau works for you it'll make your life easier than if you have to use the proprietary nvidia drivers
<rockyrock> and also to move back and forwth in a long written line on terminal
<SHOTbyGUN> rockyrock, to fast move in written line, use CTRL + arrow left and right, to move from word to word, or use HOME or END buttons to get to end of line
<SASDOE> hey all still got wireless issues. I noticed that although I blacklisted bcma it still loads along with b43, and I suspect this could be the reason why although my card is marked as up I can scan a single network
<SASDOE> so why is it that although I blacklisted a module it still loads after a reboot
<rockyrock> SHOTbyGUN: CTRL+arrorw doesn't works
<SASDOE> and does anyone know how I can get this b43 to work??
<SHOTbyGUN> rockyrock, it always works for me :o
<marcus_> Hi! I'm having trouble getting my SAS-controllers working under 13.10 server, something seems to hang during startup. How should I proceed? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7048825/
<SASDOE> actually I've also blacklisted ssb mac80211 and a couple others and they all key loading
<SASDOE> s/key/keep/
<SASDOE> any ideas why?
<rockyrock> i"m reading bash manual: "forward-word (M-f)" what does M stand for?
<ikonia> rockyrock: try #bash
<rockyrock> "end-of-line (C-e)" C is for control
<SASDOE> rockyrock: alt
<SASDOE> usually
<rockyrock> sorry I left
<rockyrock> I saw someone gave an answer
<SASDOE> rockyrock: alt
<rockyrock> SASDOE: why M for alt?
<SASDOE> its m for meta
<SASDOE> Because it can also be (at least in emacs) escape but not held down
<hdon> hi all :) i'm using Ubuntu 12.04. in the past i've tried other desktop environments on this system (like fluxbox! oh man.. blast from the past!) and in order to get my GTK+ applications to appear "normal" I was told to run gnome-settings-daemon, and that fixed the issue. now, however, that makes no different. even in the Unity desktop which seems to run gnome-settings-daemon (and gnome-keyring-daemon, nauilus etc.) automatically, my GTK+ a
<hdon> pplications are still "ugly." can anyone advise? maybe tell me where to find the settings that change the appearance of GTK+ applications?
<ismaelbalzan> hello everybody
<ismaelbalzan> someone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask| ismaelbalzan
<ubottu> ismaelbalzan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hdon> it's worth noting that i have a second symptom: my keyboard's volume control keys no longer adjust my volume!
<hdon> could this be a dbus problem?
<hdon> how normally do XF86AudioRaiseVolume keys work to change my volume anyhow? what program/configuration is responsible?
<JB> Hi, is it possible to conntact people from this forum without register there?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-783727.html
<ikonia> JB: no
<JB> :(
<hdon> hmm.. i checked in gnome-control-center and my volume keys appear to be set correctly
<SASDOE> Does anyone know a channel where I might find help for my wireless issues?
<ikonia> SASDOE: if its in relation to ubuntu here
<SASDOE> ikonia: Ok, I can't scan for networks, have driver b43, no related errors in dmesg, shows it loading fine as does lsmod, iwconfig shows a wlan0 and nm-tool shows proper driver in use but no wireless access points
<ikonia> SASDOE: just ask the channel and wait for a response
<SASDOE> Don't really know what to do anymore
<JB> SASDOE: can you run iwlist wlan0 scanning
<SASDOE> wlan0 No scan results
<biledemon> is there a way from the command line to easily check when a package was last updated?
<JB> and is it really wlan0?
<bgboo> hi
<SASDOE> yes ifconfig and nm-tool's mac address correspond
<JB> and if you write ifconfig can you see wlan0?
<hdon> biledemon, i think the best way would be this: ls -l `dpkg -L PACKAGENAME`
<SASDOE> JB: Yes
<bgboo> I got a problem with my pc, I insalled ubuntu, formated win. When I restart the PC and start it up, nothing happend.
<hdon> biledemon, then you would see the mtimes on the files and if those are the time it was installed, that should tell you
<JB> can you paste iwconfig here (or somewhere?)
<cfhowlett> bgboo, you installed ubuntu and THEN formatted your HDD for windows?  of COURSE nothing happens - you wiped out your OS!
<hdon> biledemon, use the back-tick (`) character below the tilde (~) character btw (this executes the command and then substitutes the output of that command as part of a new command string
<bgboo> no, it was win7 on the computer, then I installed ubuntu
<SASDOE> JB: comming up need to plug it in first am not on the same pc
<cfhowlett> !details|bgboo,
<ubottu> bgboo,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bgboo> newest ubuntu, the screen is just black with info about my pc, wich components and such. and I ofc expect it to boot up
<cfhowlett> bgboo, picture ...
<bgboo> Ive tryed install it from usb & cd
<JB> SASDOE: plug it in :))
<biledemon> hdon: that commans gives me a long list of all sorts of files
<hdon> biledemon, all of those files are part of the package
<unixbeardxd> bgbo: bgboo, it sounds like you are not even hitting the boot stage.  Does your PC see the drives in the BIOS, and have you set it to boot from CD/USB
<hdon> biledemon, the dates on those files might tell you when they were installed
<g0mib0y> EleanorEllis: I use Softphone for customer contact. I work in a IT helpdesk
<hdon> biledemon, or it might just tell you when the files were last modified by the package maintainer... i am unsure which!
<hdon> ohh
<hdon> biledemon, sorry
<hdon> biledemon, try this instead: ls -ld `dpkg -L PACKAGENAME`
<hdon> include the "d" in the ls command
<hdon> sorry, my first suggestino will list too many files!
<EleanorEllis> cfhowlett: Well, I'm back in to 12.04. Of course, I forgot to repair grub before rebooting but luckily I had a boot repair disc handy
<bgboo> ive set it from boot from cd/usb ofc, and ive installed ubuntu etc. Then ubuntu ask me to restart, but OS dosent boot, and Ive choosen boot from HDD ( when ive done installing )
<cfhowlett> EleanorEllis, problem solved?
<EleanorEllis> Yes
<cfhowlett> :)
<hdon> biledemon, but i just tried the command myself, and it looks like it gives the package maintainer's mtime, not the installation time. how to see the creation time...
<EleanorEllis> !bootrepairdisc
<bgboo> The os dosent install proberly
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|bgboo,
<ubottu> bgboo,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SASDOE__> JB: sorry PC crashed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049289/
<EleanorEllis> g0mib0y: Is the issue that you want to shift all your customers onto Ubuntu but there is no softphone alternative or you want to shift yourself onto it and leave the customers on windows?
<JB> SASDOE: crashed? :))
<biledemon> hdon: that gives me only results from the package I want, so that's good. Still not sure which line to look at though
<JB> SASDOE: and can you paste ifconfig
<SASDOE> Mhh anoying. If I do three things in a row I'll get thrown back to gdm's login page..
<biledemon> hdon: yeah..
<JB> SASDOE: : and can you actually tell me more about your config?
<SASDOE__> JB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049315/
<hdon> biledemon, the thing is, if apt keeps a record of when installs/removes/updates occur, i've never heard of it
<SASDOE> JB: it's a macbook7.1 with ubuntu gnome 13.10 installed. Didn't bother formatting usb install stick to img but I doubt that has amything to do with anything
<bgboo> thanks a lot cfhowlett Ill try that ( btw i am using a geforce 7900 )
<hdon> bbiab
<biledemon> hdon: maybe you're right. Well I can always just google the package name and find out that way. Thanks anyway
<bgboo> and x2 HDD ( SATA1+SATA2 ), ive earlier had I problem with the PC, it wouldt boot, then I swapped sata ports, and then it worked
<JB> SASDOE: OK, and the ifconfig?
<SASDOE__> JB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049315/
<JB> SASDOE__: Try ifconfig wlan0 down
<SASDOE> and then up? allready did
<JB> SASDOE__: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0
<JB> SASDOE__: ifconfig wlan0 up
<onlty> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<JB> SASDOE__: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<onlty> Disabled wlan0
<onlty> I have automatic WIFI setup script
<SASDOE> JB: Done
<JB> SASDOE: And???
<SASDOE> still no scan
<JB> SASDOE: No rf-kill switch?
<SASDOE> nor soft nor hard
<JB> SASDOE:  and can you tell me again which wifi card is it?
<JB> SASDOE: macbook :)
<SASDOE> it's a bcm 4322
<JB> SASDOE: try sudo lshw and find network
<davividal> I can't login on 13.10 with my intel i915. I must chmod a-x /usr/bin/compiz to be able to login. What's happening?
<JB> SASDOE: you probably does not have firmware installed.
<JB> SASDOE: repair: don't have
<hdon> hi all :) how can i ask apt which files which were installed by apt differ from what is in the package?
<hdon> i realize i'll get a lot of configuration files and whatnot...
<SASDOE> JB: the command is "lshw" right ? If so I just listed some stuff ending with a network listing and I still can't scan
<SASDOE> I installed firware non free if that helps
<SASDOE> And lshw shows a firmware under wlan0
<JB> SASDOE: hm, so i can't help you, but internet is full of this so good luck :)
<SASDOE> JB: Thanks any way! Any ideas what to look for?
<Munster> SASDOE, sudo lshw -C network
<SASDOE> Crashed again... I might have to reinstall anyway but that wont change anything will it? It's a fesh install.
<SASDOE> I mean I can't use it as is, no wifi and crashes as soon as i open firefox and a terminal at the same time, or anything comprable in load
<Munster> SASDOE, update, upgrade and dist-upgrade then see what happens
<SASDOE> Ok thanks
<Munster> you'll need an  internet connection tho, like ethernet
<SASDOE> I have
<Munster> ok SASDOE, always update etc after a clean instll
<SASDOE> I though it had as I had checked the box, but obviously wasn't enough
<SASDOE> Gui always fails, I should know by now
<Munster> yes use the terminal
<SASDOE__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049412/
<SASDOE> Munster: output from lshw -C network
<grache28> HI guys
<grache28> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on via cd on an 2008 sun (x86)
<grache28> at first I'm able to use the keyboard, but immediately afterwards no
<unixbeardxd> grache28: what about when you SSH in?
<grache28> unixbeardxd: well i'm trying to start the install from a cd, isn't that too early to ssh in?
<Munster> SASDOE, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<grache28> it allows me to select a language, then select some options (like install, test memory, etc) when I chose install it takes me to a menu where I need to select language again and then it doesnt accept keyboard input
<SASDOE> Munster: I had to unistall those to try and fix it in the first place.. I had the same problem with those.
<unixbeardxd> grache28: possibly.  Is the system just unresponsive to the keyboard, or to mouse input as well?
<grache28> it's not a gui menu
<SASDOE> I though ubuntu was cd sized anymore
<SASDOE> grache28: what version are you installing?
<lucido> hi, mailto: gmail is not working on firefox in ubuntu
<unixbeardxd> grache28, oh, I assumed Ubuntu Server used the same install methods as Desktop.  My bad.
<Kruppt> sasdoe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604868&page=24      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748245&page=5
<lucido> hi, mailto: gmail is not working on firefox in ubuntu
<lucido> sorry
<unixbeardxd> grachie28: I love Ubuntu on the Desktop but not as a server, I always go with Debian netinstall for a server.
<Munster> SASDOE, firmware-b43-installer
<grache28> unixbeardxd: awesome
<SASDOE> Munster: allready have that..
<SASDOE> grache28: I second unixbeardxd on that
<SASDOE> Kruppt: will give those a try thanks
<unixbeardxd> grache28: what it sounds like to me is your Sun box is hard locking during the install process.  If you want to use Ubuntu Server, it may be worthwhile pulling the drives and installing using a known good system, then drop the drives back into the Sun server.
<Munster> ok SASDOE try this tutorial, http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<Munster> SASDOE, the url I posted is essentially the same as Kruppt 's
<grache28> unixbeardxd: hadn't considered that
<jqwerty> Hi there I'm trying to get a Brother HL-1110 printer to work , Does Saucy user lpr or cups drivers?
<Wiz_KeeD> what does it mean when I can login to ssh but cannot scp?
<unixbeardxd> grache28: it's not pretty but if the installer is causing the hardlock, that will get around it.  If you have problems with the hardware, they'll show up on the first boot after the drive transfer.
<OerHeks> Wiz_KeeD, depends on the error you get
<Munster> Wiz_KeeD, what are you trying to scp ?
<grache28> all but verified that its not a hard lock
<bazhang> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-1110 jqwerty
<Wiz_KeeD> Munster, a sql dump that I've downloaded hundrets of times, and I get connection timeout OerHeks
<tricolor> hi =)
<grache28> coz i can boot into the check disk section where it checks the install disk & no kb support, but it chugs along checking the disk
<gynter> Hello, who manages the http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and how to get a torrent authorized there?
<grache28> the server gui install is probably bigger than cd size, no?
<neubie> Hi, anyone knows of jockey software package is needed when you never use 'check new drivers feature' in ubuntu?
<jqwerty> bazhang: I've installed the cupswrapper driver their guide says to go to localhost:631 which is 404 , not sure how to continue
<neubie> I mean is it ok to remove kockey package?
<neubie> jockey
<unixbeardxd> grache28: I think it's smaller than a 700MB CD.
<grache28> it's all the text based that locks up the kb
<OerHeks> gynter, that site is for ubuntu torrents only, this team handles torrents https://launchpad.net/~motu-torrent/+members
<unixbeardxd> gynter: what ISO do you want that is not already there?
<jqwerty> bazhang: not sure what you did but work now :)
<Munster> !jockey | neubie
<gynter> unixbeardxd: Estobuntu
<Munster> !info jockey | neubie
<ubottu> neubie: Package jockey does not exist in saucy
<Munster> hmm
<neubie> ok, so i remove it
<tricolor> mint or ubuntu?
<Munster> neubie, just search for additional drivers
<unixbeardxd> gynter, so not one of the mainline derivatives then.
<neubie> can't make it dissapear from autostartt menu
<OerHeks> gynter, estobuntu is no official ubuntu
<DomeMaster> hello
<neubie> thanks
<bazhang> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<gynter> OerHeks: so it only hosts official?
<gynter> eg ones controlled by Canonical Ltd.?
<OerHeks> gynter, yes, no derivatives
<bngle> hi... I installed latest hew enablement stack (linux-generic-lts-saucy) on my Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS. Everything works fine. What packages commands should I run to get rid of the older linux-generic stuff (I have several 3.2.x kernels installed)
<gynter> OerHeks: k, thanks
<OerHeks> bngle, remove all kernels from softwarecenter/synaptic, except the current and the one before that.
<bngle> apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.* linux-image-3.2.* linux-generic linux-generic-headers?
<bngle> OerHeks: this is server, so no synaptic here
<OerHeks> bngle, oke, here is an example for commandline-removal >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<bolovanos> hi there - trying  to install ubuntu to an old hw (pentium duo..) and having issue with "blinking cursor". Is anybody here with knowledge to this topic? (got more information, but i do not wana spam it here...)
<cfhowlett> bolovanos, old hardware? lubuntu or xubuntu
<bngle> OerHeks: thanks!
<bolovanos> cfhowlett: hw: notebook MSI - ms-163n, tryed both systems in varyous versions - same result
<OerHeks> bngle, i just removed 6 kernels too :-D
<grache28> unixbeardxd: tried installing on another machine
<grache28> kb not recognized their either.....
<bolovanos> cfhowlett: sry tryed ubuntu and xubuntu - i thought that "lubuntu" is mystake - did not know that there is this version :)
<cfhowlett> bolovanos, lubuntu is optimized for older/lower specification hardware
<bolovanos> cfhowlett: ok - I can try that later - downloading takes 1h+ of time. But I think that I have problem with ACPI, because only way to run "try ubuntu" is with option "acpi=off"
<bolovanos> cfhowlett: do you think that lubuntu solves that?
<adsc> maybe a bios update would also help
<cfhowlett> bolovanos, ^^^ this!
<unixbeardxd> grache28:Ok, that is weird.  Can you see what happens when you try another distro like Debian netinstall?
<bolovanos> adsc: found someone with same problem https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=129872.0 - hi did bios update but it did not help.
<adsc> that's unfortunate
<wizonesolutions> I still see people complaining a lot about Unity. I don't recall it being the end of the world last time I used it...has it gotten worse?
<OerHeks> bolovanos, did you try " acpi=vendor ΅ ??
<wizonesolutions> I see people recommend Mint...as a web developer, not sure which to pick. I like keyboard shortcuts, and IIRC Unity was pretty good with them.
<bolovanos> OerHeks: probably not - how - where?
<OerHeks> wizonesolutions, mint is slower than ubuntu, and mint is not supported here
<cfhowlett> wizonesolutions, take a look at the ubuntu Sputnik from Dell - meant for developers
<cfhowlett> wizonesolutions, not supported here however ...
<OerHeks> bolovanos, same place as you put acpi=off
<cfhowlett> wizonesolutions, http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition.aspx
<adsc> bolovanos: btw, the link you posted is a pretty old thread, so things might have changed
<adsc> bolovanos: might still be worth it to update the bios, there are often fixes for power management etc.
<cfhowlett> wizonesolutions, or this   http://odm.ubuntu.com/uds-q/dellxps/
<bolovanos> OerHeks: right now I have 11.10 ubuntu i386 - and there is no such optiom - usb boot does not show F6 optiom..., maebye it is part of newer version - correct me if not - save my time trying it :)
<cfhowlett> bolovanos, as 11.10 is way past end of life: yes a supported version might be nice
<bolovanos> adsc: yes it is old thred and only one i foud - problem is a cannot find proper bios for it - product is discontinued :/
<wizonesolutions> OerHeks: yeah I know, but I figured people know it exists and might have opinions. interesting to hear that it's slower. that's good information, thanks.
<adsc> bolovanos: wow, that sucks...maybe buy a business laptop next time, they usually have longer support lifetimes
<bolovanos> cfhowlett: thougt so ... btw i have installed this version on usb stick and then the same problem appeared - gues acpi again
<cfhowlett> bolovanos, sounds like ...
<bolovanos> adsc: one thing a hate about this is fact that we buy hw that is capable working for longer period of time and we have to get rid of it because of SW and support - THAT is very bad behaviour for environment
<wizonesolutions> cfhowlett: ah, I already have a system to install it on. It seems like I can just go vanilla and then if I don't like something swap it out. I'm going to be using containers and Vagrant for my actual web dev anyway if it comes to that...and those have wide support from what I understand.
<adsc> bolovanos: that's true. A friend of mine just called yesterday because his printer no longer works in Windows 8. HP simply decided to not write drivers for this "old product"
<cfhowlett> wizonesolutions, sounds like a plan.  I installed vanilla then added sputnik packages - bypassed the custom dell stuff ...
<MetalWolf> Hi, I have an HP desktop which had windows 7 installed on it and I have installed ubuntu onto it.  I was forced to manually partition as it would not allow me to install it with automatic resizing.  I discovered that the system will boot into ubuntu using UEFI and windows 7 if i tell it to boot from the hard drive.  I have looked into using boot-repair.  This now allows me to see a grub menu from the hard drive boot but the only options are ubuntu.  The past
<Wiz_KeeD> Is there anyway to check if the ubuntu box is rejecting connections in a log or something?
<Wiz_KeeD> Or wether the higher firewall is
<diecastarts> Morning all I have been havinh alot of trouble with bumblebee/optirun from working I tried to purge and install again and again. rebooted everytime.  webpages are not helping me here is the error trying to run optirun http://pastebin.com/wyuZQWZU   I also added an error i get when i try to run "bumblebeed"
<fidel_> Wiz_KeeD: in case you have iptables rules set ... try: "sudo iptables -L"  to get a list of your rules
<fidel_> might be a first step
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel_, thanks for answering, that's what I did first
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel_, I also disabled the firewall
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8889540
<fidel_> Wiz_KeeD: how about adding a LOG --log-level XY to the rules you consider being critical?
<xsaidx> heyy guys
<xsaidx>  i ve an azerty keyboard and thats cool for writin i cant dind out how to type some symbols like star
<xsaidx>  i ve tried many combo  but still the same
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel_, idk how to do that
<xsaidx> im on lubuntu
<odla> hi, the filenames for my qt apps are in Icelandic while everything else is in English. How can i make my qt apps (QGIS in this case) have the filenames in English?
<fidel_> Wiz_KeeD: well in case you disabled your firewall already-  there is no need to - but that would be the way to debung single rules --- let them log to whatever file you want
<fidel_> *debugging*
<utug12> liar
<fidel_> *debug*
<Wiz_KeeD> I see, now what is the next step?
<odla> oops and i mean menu names and menu entries
<utug12> linux mint is not slower
<fidel_> Wiz_KeeD: in case you have disabled your firewall and still have connection problems?
<cfhowlett> utug12, mint is not supported on this channel.
<cnimo> hello everyone, I cannot connect to 2 wireless networks. one is an open mesh network, and the other's password is correctly entered.
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel_, intermitently
<cnimo> this happened lately at one other place, where I also had to enter password over browser, but the page didnt ever show up
<utug12> just dont bashing linux mint ok!!!!
<Wiz_KeeD> wiz@ubuntu:/$ sudo ufw disable Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup and some bzr+ssh commands are still hanging
<cnimo> is it possibly a problem with the settings?
<odla> anyone why the localization might be off for qt apps but not my gtk ones?
<utug12> just be freindly to other distribution ok
<bonafide> Hi guys, I run Ubuntu 12.04. I just read that Canonical upgraded to 12.04.4. How do I uprgrade?
<metaphysician> How do I tell apt to consider updates coming from a particular repository to be *security* updates?
<cfhowlett> bonafide, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tarzaneck> hi, I've got a problem with Zorin, ubuntu based obviously - the network is connected, the hostnames are being resolved, but ping doesn't ping, webpages don't open, just like something is blocking it?
<bonafide> cfhowlett: how dangerous is that?
<cfhowlett> tarzaneck, zorin is not supported here.   please use zorin's support
<cfhowlett> bonafide, it will upgrade 12.04 to 12.04.4
<bonafide> ok.
<diecastarts> Morning all I have been havinh alot of trouble with bumblebee/optirun from working I tried to purge and install again and again. rebooted everytime.  webpages are not helping me here is the error trying to run optirun http://pastebin.com/wyuZQWZU   I also added an error i get when i try to run "bumblebeed"
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel_, http://pastie.org/8889552 after firewall was turned off
<tarzaneck> I just thought that since the whole network framework is the same you could help me, but whatever
<bonafide> cfhowlett: should i read anything beforehand to estimate risks? if so, what?
<cnimo> hello everyone, I cannot connect to 2 wireless networks. one is an open mesh network, and the other's password is correctly entered.this happened lately at one other place, where I also had to enter password over browser, but the page didnt ever show up. is it possibly a problem with the settings?
<cfhowlett> bonafide, point releases don't *usually* break anything but you probably will get a kernel upgrade.  if need be, reboot and login to an older ubuntu version.
<bonafide> okay, lets just try it. thank you, cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> bonafide, best of luck.
<fidel_> Wiz_KeeD: no idea sorry
<kostkon> bonafide, what's the output of:  lsb_release -a
<SASDOE> Hasn't happenned to me but what should one do if the pc wont boot after a dist update?
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, generally, reboot and drop back to an older (previously working) kernel
<SASDOE> in the grub?
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, yes, it's a grub menu option
<SASDOE> So I should keep track of my kernel version
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, well, be aware of it ...
<diecastarts> Morning all I have been havinh alot of trouble with bumblebee/optirun from working I tried to purge and install again and again. rebooted everytime.  webpages are not helping me here is the error trying to run optirun http://pastebin.com/wyuZQWZU   running Lubuntu 13.10 64bit
<bonafide> "DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<bonafide> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<bonafide> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<bonafide> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS"
<bonafide> NAME="Ubuntu"
<bonafide> VERSION="12.04.4 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<bonafide> ID=ubuntu
<bonafide> ID_LIKE=debian
<bonafide> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu precise (12.04.4 LTS)"
<bonafide> VERSION_ID="12.04"
<bonafide> Thank you all!
<SASDOE> cfhowlett: cool thanks
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, best of luck
<SASDOE> cfhowlett: hasn't happend yet but just want to know when it does!
<cfhowlett> bonafide, seems you're already at 12.04.4
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, :)
<SASDOE> for when it does
<bonafide> jep :>
<diecastarts> Morning all I have been havinh alot of trouble with bumblebee/optirun from working I tried to purge and install again and again. rebooted everytime.  webpages are not helping me here is the error trying to run optirun http://pastebin.com/wyuZQWZU   running Lubuntu 13.10 64bit
<diecastarts> oops sorry
<spillere> I have this command, for f in *.flac; do ffmpeg -i "$f" -ab 320k "${f%.flac}.mp3" && rm "$f"; done, which transforms * Flacs to Mp3, but I have many many folders. how can i do, in a simple way, appy that code to all subdirectories??
<geirha> spillere: find . -type d -execdir bash -c 'for f in ./*.flac; do [[ -f $f ]] || continue; ffmpeg -i "$f" -ab 320k "${f%.flac}.mp3" && rm "$f"; done' _ {} \;
<metaphysician> How does apt know which updates are security updates?  Is security.ubuntu.com hardcoded as the only originator of security updates?
<Jeet> hii
<Guest57347> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<metaphysician> sorry was disconnected, say again
<metaphysician> Is there a difference between a security-critical update package and a normal update package?
<metaphysician> insofar as apt is concerned
<Munster> metaphysician,  security packages are cony=tained/soureced from their own repos
<diecastarts> anyone know about bumblebee I really don;t want to have to Backup and reinstall EVERYTHING just because it daemon will not seem to start
<Munster> err contained/sourced
<Bittu> hiii
<metaphysician> Munster: can I mark updates coming from a custom repository as security-critical? e.g. official google-chrome repository
<Bittu> someone ping mi..???
<cfhowlett> Bittu, we see you
<Bittu> ok thnx..
<ljsoftnet> can somebody help me with tvtime, the volume control is stuck at 0
<Munster> BBL
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874616
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33849/cannot-control-volume-in-tvtime
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip w8
<cnimo> hello everyone, I cannot connect to 2 wireless networks. one is an open mesh network, and the other's password is correctly entered.this happened lately at one other place, where I also had to enter password over browser, but the page didnt ever show up. is it possibly a problem with the settings?
<diecastarts> Morning all I have been havinh alot of trouble with bumblebee/optirun from working I tried to purge and install again and again. rebooted everytime.  webpages are not helping me here is the error trying to run optirun http://pastebin.com/wyuZQWZU   running Lubuntu 13.10 64bit
<spillere> geirha: thanks!!!
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip ey man, i can control the volume but its stuck till 0 and 1
<geirha> spillere: Err wait, that's not quite right. It won't catch the leaf nodes
<geirha> spillere: find . -type f -name "*.flac" -execdir bash -c 'for f; do ffmpeg -i "$f" -ab 320k "${f%.flac}.mp3" && rm "$f"; done' _ {} +
<spillere> geirha:  it worked for one folder
<spillere> will it get more then one subdirectory?
<geirha> that should recursively find all flac files, starting from ./, and convert them
<spillere> geirha: you are the best! thanks
<buer> Hi anyone has an idea why ubuntu would boot to failsafe X when there is working xorg.conf
<diecastarts> ANYONE KNOW ABOUT BUMBLEBEE????????????
<buer> I have tried apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core,xserver-xorg,xserver-xorg-video-intel ... but no luck , i pulled out nvidai graphics and trying to run get booting right for onboard intel ... i am in graphics mode but it involves some trickery from console
<cfhowlett> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<buer> ubuntu just boot straight to fallback an there is blank screen X -config xorg.conf prings up nice working graphics
<diecastarts> omg.
<diecastarts> omg.
<diecastarts> Morning all I have been havinh alot of trouble with bumblebee/optirun from working I tried to purge and install again and again. rebooted everytime.  webpages are not helping me here is the error trying to run optirun http://pastebin.com/wyuZQWZU   running Lubuntu 13.10 64bit
<buer> is there an option for X -config for vide driver
<buer> like X -config -<something> intel
<spillere> geirha: the last one didn't work
<Kruppt> diecastarts: did you read?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<geirha> spillere: Oh? what's the error?
<diecastarts> I have I been on the web all night trying to fix this.. None it works.. all they tell me to do is reinstall
<diecastarts> I need help I never get it.. From #bumblebee or Lubuntu
<spillere> I get an error with flac conversion like: 03 Ainda lembro.flac: No such file or directory
<geirha> spillere: Odd, I don't see any reason for that happening other than there being two such processes running at the same time
<cfhowlett> !patiience|diecastarts,
<cfhowlett> !patience|diecastarts,
<ubottu> diecastarts,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> spillere, funny paces in names can do that
<OerHeks> *spaces
<spillere> maybe the name with spaces?
<geirha> spillere: No, spaces won't matter
<rwsq1> diecastarts, is it all enabled in the bios?
<geirha> spillere: Are you sure there's no other find running; It sounds like something has snapped up that file and converted it already, so you probably have a .mp3 version of that now instead.
<spillere> geirha: maybe it's not converting on write folder?
<buer> failsafe X anyone, how i force ubunto not to go there ... I have working xorg.conf
<diecastarts> rwsq1, it should be.. I think it started because I did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<spillere> 01 Tailgunner.flac: No such file or directory maybe it's trying to convert the file but not giving the folder?
<diecastarts> didn't think it would hurt but it seem to have
<rwsq1> ps auxww | grep bumble
<rwsq1> diecastarts, does that return anything?
<geirha> spillere: -execdir makes sure to "cd" into the dir containing flac files before running the bash process
<spillere> ahh
<spillere> i have like 10 folders with flacs inside
<spillere> i want to convert the those files
<masood> anyone has idea of this error : ldapsam_create_user: Unable to allocate a new user id: bailing out! Failed to add entry for user br.  it happens when I create a new user by pdbedit -af
<diecastarts> rwsq1, ???? does what return what. did you see my pastebin??
<rwsq1> if you type what I put into a terminal, does that return anything?
<spillere> geirha: the script that I had already did that, but i want to do in a way that i can use the command in any folder and it checks the subfolders for flac files
<diecastarts> sorry did see that trying
<geirha> spillere: And that's what that find is doing, but it sounds like something else is running in the background
<diecastarts> 1000     10219  0.0  0.0  20448   940 pts/2    S+   09:15   0:00 grep --color=auto bumble
<spillere> just used that command in a folder WITH flac on the root folder and its workin
<rwsq1> diecastarts, ok so bumblebee isn't running
<diecastarts> yes it will not start
<rwsq1> ok so it could be that the bios setting has changed
<rwsq1> on my laptop (dell) every so often the bios loses the optirun config
<rwsq1> so before you do anything else I would check that
<diecastarts> I can try.. that happen once with windows7 but its odd
<rwsq1> if it is enabled, then try purging all the bumblebee packages
<rwsq1> and then reinstall them
<bananapie> I have three machines running Ubuntu. Machine A connects to eth0 on machine b machine c connects to eth1 on machine b. I want to measure throughput from machine A to Machine C ( crossing Machine B ). Kind of like speedtest.net or something. Is there a tool that can easily do this in ubuntu?
<rwsq1> bananapie: iptraf
<diecastarts> k rwsq1 thank you
<bananapie> sorry, I was unclear. I need a tool that will measure throughput AND generate traffic to see how much it can handle.
<rwsq1> bananapie: wget?
<Munster> metaphysician, your chrome repos is most likely a ppa, correct if so then if you don't want any updates from atm , you can comment the line with # at the beginning of the deb line in the /etc/apt/sources.list, and the source will be ignored on any updates/upgrades until you uncomment it.
<rwsq1> scp?
<bananapie> That sounds good. I'll create  a dummy file with dd if=/dev/urandom of=/var/www/test.bin
<bananapie> scp uses encryption, so I can't trust it as the CPU may slow it down.
<bananapie> I'll use wget, it's a good suggestion.
<bananapie> thanks
<rwsq1> yeah the encryption overhead does make a difference, you'll probably find if you are on gigabit that you have difficulty sending at full speed
<rwsq1> if you want a raw socket you can use netcat
<rwsq1> bananapie, http://deice.daug.net/netcat_speed.html
<Guest83723> I have a laptop with Nvidia Cuda. I want to disable it to preserve battery. I know bumblee can disable Nvidia optimus but what about cuda?
<diecastarts> rwsq1, thank you very much for the help that was it.. I wish i would have booted to windows because i would have found out that was the real problem. but again Thank you very very Much
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip ey man, i can control the volume but its stuck till 0 and 1
<rwsq1> diecastarts, no worries
<Guest83723> GPU problem.I have a laptop with Nvidia Cuda. I want to disable it to preserve battery. I know bumblee can disable Nvidia optimus but what about cuda?
<A1Recon> I got a new Laptop, installed Win 7 64-bit Ultimate on it. Now I trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 x64 on it using a Bootable USB. But the Ubuntu installation says "No other OS detected" and shows the entire 1 TB drive as empty. What do I do? How Do I keep both Win 7 and Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|A1Recon, new lappy?  Almost certainly efi
<ubottu> A1Recon, new lappy?  Almost certainly efi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<budi_> I used dongle bluertooth then ubuntu hanged, why? ... sorry for my bad english
<diecastarts> Guest83723, with the newest bumblebee it using bbswitch for the power saving
<Guest83723> diecastarts: Yes but does it work with Cuda?
<A1Recon> Also when I try to shrink the C drive(931.4 GB partition) I can only shrink the C drive upto 470 GB. Why is that?
<Guest83723> A1Recon: defragment and reshrink
<diecastarts> Guest83723, Yes it always uses it
<Guest83723> diecastarts: Ok
<diecastarts> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Guest83723> diecastarts: Thank you
<diecastarts> at the buttom of the page it talks about cuda
<A1Recon> Guest83723: Do I have to use some 3rd party program to defragment?
<cfhowlett> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Guest83723> A1Recon: there is an defragmentor builtin windows or you can use any 3rd party. No problem
<A1Recon> OK so I am using the inbuilt "Disk Defragmenter"
<Guest83723> A1Recon: it should work. I generally avoid MS inbuild softs. I am using TuneUp
<jitesh> hiiiii....
<test_osteron> hat schon jemand ubuntu phone ausprobiert??
<cfhowlett> !de|test_osteron,
<ubottu> test_osteron,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<onlty> !ko|onlty
<ubottu> onlty, please see my private message
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all
<Chuck_Norris> are we the best comunity in tha world?
<onlty> Fortuneately, he doesn't have kick permission
<onlty> roundhouse-kick
<test_osteron> ubottu,: no problem, thought i was on ther german server
<ubottu> test_osteron: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phil42> friday is splurge on lunch day, where should i go?
<Phil42> no lunch today?
<daftykins> Phil42: what are the choices?
<Phil42> almost all the chain places
<bananapie> Not burger king, where I live it takes 20 minutes to get through Burger King's drive through
<Phil42> i quit eating at burger king long ago
<bananapie> good call
<bananapie> my wife made chicken rice for me.
<Phil42> i don't eat at a place where i have to worry if i will get a disease
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get purge wopper
<Phil42> uh oh,   major software update,  reboot required
<bananapie> Connection timed out
<bananapie> Can I attach a virtual console to a virsh domain without restarting the virtual machine ?
<bananapie> nevermind, it won't work. I have to restart the domains.
<Chuck_Norris> are we the best comunity in tha world?
<superlinux-hp> hi. how can I stop any  media player  from running automatically on mobile phone plugin?
<rymate1234> yay weechat
<SASDOE> Mhh so after trying linux mint and after that installing ubuntu 13.10, I still have the same problems every time, ie no wireless, and crashes and log me out whenever the load climbs a tiny bit.. I'd first like to fix the crashes, seemingly caused by Xorg since I got a message saying xorg failed to idle channel something. This is on a Macbook Pro 7.1
<demianb> Ubuntu is so sweet, I wanna pee myself.
<arachnia> is there a filer where you can force a 'replace if newer' option when copying files?
<inspiron> What launcher is that you're using 20 secs into the video? Also, what theme are you using?
<inspiron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ZAkCZZyb8
<inspiron> please i need it
<inspiron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ZAkCZZyb8
<inspiron> What launcher is that you're using 20 secs into the video? Also, what theme are you using?
<inspiron> please i need it
<qwertyj> What launcher is that you're using 20 secs into the video? Also, what theme are you using?
<qwertyj> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ZAkCZZyb8
<unixbeardxd> qwertyj: please stop spamming the chat.
<onlty> Did (s)he spammed?
<unixbeardxd> Same question three times
<onlty> uh oh
<onlty> qwertyj, no one seems to answer it
<unixbeardxd> qwertyj: I looked at the video, it's some Unity-based popup folder launcher that I've never seen before.
<unixbeardxd> qwertyj: maybe you should leave a youtube comment.
<arachnia> I don't want to risk spamming but does anyone know of a filer where you can set 'replace file if newer' when copying over a backup?
<onlty> unixbeardxd, there's already same question in the comments
<unixbeardxd> I guess the question will remain a mystery for the time being.
<unixbeardxd> arachnia: for that kind of backup, you should probably be using rsync
<onlty> I hope compiz would support that features which look awesome
<arachnia> unixbeardxd: OK, I will take a look thanks. Just remembering how useful it was in the filer when I used RiscOS many years ago!
<bolovanos> ok - lubuntu is not the solution for blinking cursor and acpi=off problem - quiting - this hardware, even working one, must go to the silicon heaven - another slap to Mother nature :(; thanks for participation
<bobby_> hi
<Georwl> there is no space left in my root partition (20GB). what can I do? Though 20 GB should be enough
<unixbeardxd> Georwl, what do you have mounted in your root partition?
<Georwl> my home folder
<Georwl> that is it
<rypervenche> Georwl: You'll probably want to find out what is using up the majority of the space.
<unixbeardxd> You probably want to create a new place for /home on a separate drive then.  Somewhere with more space.
<minimec> Georwl: If /var is on the same partition too, you can delete the packages in /var/cahce/apt . Also uninstall redundant (old) kernels. Maybe do a sudo apt-get autoremove first.
<Georwl> usr >>> 11GB
<Georwl> lib >>> 3.7 GB
<Georwl> rypervenche, unixbeardxd, minimec: the home folder has pleny of space left
<rypervenche> Georwl: Check your PM.
<sweb> i'm using ubuntu 13.04 and my hdd led during startup always on and my system now show the login screen
<sweb> how can i solve my issue
<sweb> ?
<Georwl> rypervence: http://pastebin.com/Z4k2Ahsx
<rypervenche> Georwl: Oh sorry, do /* instead of /
<thom_> so I'm still trying to figure out how to unlock a folder
<Georwl> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/Tbmtxnez
<rypervenche> Georwl: So you could probably free up some space in your /var, but your /usr is 11G. Can you run the previous command but with /usr/* instead of /* ?
<Georwl> rypervenche: of course: http://pastebin.com/j5rsFAT8
<thom_> ugh, I need to know how to unlock this folder
<demophobia> Some box came up but I was in the middle of typing so it immediately vanished as if I'd selected some option. How do I avoid this operating system 'error' in the future?
<rypervenche> Georwl: Let's go to a private message so we don't spam everyone.
<daftykins> demophobia: touchtype so you see it come up!
<shookees> hey guys, is there a specific channel for alpha/beta testers?
<Pici> shookees: #ubuntu+1
<Georwl> rypervenche: do you get my messages now?
<shookees> thanks, Pici
<demophobia> daftykins, do you mean 'touch type' as in look at the screen rather than keyboard while typing? I ask because that's precisely what I was doing -- typing so quickly that I didn't have time to react to the window that popped up. (Note also that I wouldn't have seen the window come and go if I were looking at the keyboard ...)
<daftykins> demophobia: ok :) seen that happen across all OS's though so not really sure what kind of a solution you're after
<MrHeisenberg> hello, i have a samba-server and have set up user quotas. but if i mount this share on anoter linux machine or on windows i just get the free disk space instead of the quota-space. what could i've been missed?
<daftykins> MrHeisenberg: i don't think you are presented with the quota capacity
<MrHeisenberg> daftykins: i get 9GB free for this user, but quota locally says 2GB soft, 2.5GB hard limit
<demophobia> daftykins, one simple solution would be to require the user to click on the window before the keyboard could be used to select an option in it. This could be a feature disabled by default that could be enabled.
<MrHeisenberg> and locally quotas are working
<daftykins> demophobia: ok, i don't think anyone here is likely to be able to take any suggestions though, it's not staff run but volunteer run in here
<epaphus> Hello, could anybody please tell me what version of virt-manager comes with Ubuntu?
<daftykins> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1.1 (saucy), package size 273 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<daftykins> epaphus: ^
<Wiz_KeeD> how does one completely rename a system user
<lucido> how the hell do you change file associations in the chrome browser?
<demophobia> btw, it's possible the window i thought i accidentally closed through typing was in fact the update manager that popped up and then went into the background. not sure. have a good day.
<User856> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:People_by_city_in_the_United_States_by_state ,  stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; andrea hylton/tranny
<demophobia> uh ... i need an adult D: (i mean op)
<demophobia> ^
<Gyndawyr> how do I ping a wireless repeater in ubuntu?
<Gyndawyr> I've tried 'ping 192.168.10.1' but all I'm getting back is '56(84) bits of data.'
<Gyndawyr> *bytes* not bits
<Gyndawyr> shouldn't there be more information than that?
<simone__> !list
<ubottu> simone__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<simone> ciao
<Rubas> simone: ciao
<simone> !list
<ubottu> simone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<benbro2> how can I clean unused apt packages in a safe way?
<Lisa201> Can someone point me to a device; Outdoor Access point/router that can run on 12V DC from a common battery?
<siberiannerd> Lisa201, not exactly related to your request, but maybe, just maybe, you might want to look at routerboard devices
<Lisa201> siberiannerd, routerboard?  I'll google it...
<siberiannerd> Lisa201, http://routerboard.com/
<genii> The 493 series is pretty good.
<Lisa201> Will read that.  I'm looking for a long-range access device for when I'm camping near towns.  Must run on 12V.
<Lisa201> I've found several, but with POE I would need to have a POE that takes input as 12v
<siberiannerd> yeah i got it, a friend of mine experiences discomfort due to the same fact
<siberiannerd> he did it with 2x12v batteries like similar to this one for example http://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-12V-7AH-Sealed-Battery/dp/B003S1RQ2S/ref=sr_1_5?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1394207533&sr=1-5
<siberiannerd> runs for almost 24 hours with his custom-built power adapter (? not sure how it's called properly in english)
<Lisa201> Ya, I have a ENH202 on the house here, and love it.  But want something portable...
<siberiannerd> Lisa201, having this one http://routerboard.com/RB2011LS if i remember well
<siberiannerd> i see, just sharing
<benbro2> how can I clean unused apt packages in a safe way?
<Lisa201> Not sure benbro2, other than using apt-get autoremove, I don't worry about packages.
<genii> Lisa201: This model takes POE 9-30VDC and comes with an injector so conceivably you can just tap off the 12V you have and just put the transformwe which comes with it in a drawer someplace. http://routerboard.com/RBGrooveA-52HPn
<benbro2> Lisa201: thanks
<lucido> AAA fucking chrome, mailto links dont open I already set it to gmail
<user1_> join #kvm
<lucido> wuts dat?
<maveas> Somebody with experience in fwknop? :)
<reiky> How can I add a process to the options for "service"? That is, I want to be able to run "sudo service <my_process> start|stop|restart"
<bekks> reiky: You cant.
<bekks> reiky: You could create wrapperscripts, changeable by root only, and use them in /etc/sudoers.
<reiky> bekks: really? how does it work for the current processes?
<reiky> bekks: oh, I was prepared to create wrapper scripts. I just don't know what they look like. Do you know where they are stored so I can look at the examples?
<wachpwnski> Is there any drag and drop cloud app to share pictures?
<Pici> reiky: you can create new service files in /etc/init/
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> reiky: There are no templates. Just store them where you want them to be.
<matt444> How can I install ubuntu server on a headless server?  Is there a way to have a live usb that boots and then I can VNC in
<bekks> matt444: Do you have a remote console facility?
<reiky> bekks: sorry, I don't mean templates. I want to look at the scripts for other services, eg tomcat
<bhavesh> wachpwnski: well you can use Ubuntu one.
<matt444> bekks:  I don't know what you mean. It's a server in my basement
<wachpwnski> can i share these images with my team?
<matt444> I have physical access to it
<bhavesh> wachpwnski: just drag and drop the files in your shared folder.
<reiky> Pici: is upstart the new "service" (is that what the latter is called? just "service"?)
<bekks> matt444: Does it have something like HP ILO, IBM IMM, or anything like that?
<Pici> reiky: upstart powers `service`, look in /etc/init/ for some other service examples.
<bhavesh> wachpwnski: yes. https://one.ubuntu.com/services/
<matt444> bekks: probably not, it's the hp mediasmart home server
<reiky> Pici: perfect, I'll take a look. thanks
<compdoc> so many bots, so little time
<reiky> exit
<matt444> I'm hardware illiterate, did only hard drives have a different type of plug?  I'm trying to set up ubuntu using a spare computer but my 3tb hard drive takes a different plug that this spare computer has, I think
<matt444> sanity check
<matt444> "only hard drives" -> "old hard drives"
<booh> I click on the eject icon to remove safely an USB 2T disk, unplug usb2 and replug on usb3.  I had 2 folder (with subfolders and images files of other computers), now, I have only 1 of the 2 root folders!!!
<MacroMan> Funny question, but is there a way to easily create a large file (say 1GB) that is just junk in it?
<MacroMan> Testing a backup solution and need to see how it will handle a large file
<bekks> MacroMan: dd bs=16M if=/dev/urandom of=/your/file
<siberiannerd> MacroMan, dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=1G count=1
<bekks> Right, forgot to mention count.
<genii> siberiannerd: Thats only zeros, not random junk :)
<siberiannerd> genii, taking in view the goal it fits
<siberiannerd> however MacroMan you may use urandom instead of zero to generate some random stuff
<luigihs> hello I need help
<genii> siberiannerd: If the backup method compresses, all zeros will probably give a false compression ratio than of just random data
<siberiannerd> genii, yeah i was to slow at first to follow the thought lol
<siberiannerd> too*
<bekks> luigihs: Then please just ask. :)
<MacroMan> It's cool. 0's should be fine. Thanks guys
<siberiannerd> MacroMan, dd if=/dev/urandom of=testfile bs=1G count=1
<luigihs> Im trying to connnect my vpn
<luigihs> well it works
<luigihs> but it doesnt work fine
<MacroMan> siberiannerd, Cool, I'll use urandom to similate a more realistic aproach
<siberiannerd> luigihs, any messages from openvpn client?
<luigihs> what is openvpn?
<siberiannerd> oh, nvm
<siberiannerd> maybe someone more skilled with english language will ask all necessary additional questions
<booh> I can SEE a folder on a USB Drive in disk usage analyzer but not in the file manager... What can I do ?
<bekks> !openvpn | luigihs
<siberiannerd> booh, directory name starts with "." ?
<ubottu> luigihs: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<booh> no
<booh> I have this problem because I unlplug the usb drive and plug back...
<OerHeks> booh sounds like hidden, name starting with a "." ?
<siberiannerd> booh, does `ls` show the directory in the listing from-under mounted path?
<booh> it's there with ls
<booh> meuh... reload done the job... fiou!
<sudormrf> hey guys!  I am having a bit of an issue with a cron job that is in the root user cron tab.  The expected behavior is that this job will run at a set interval, look for certain data and write that to a file (and overwrite each time it runs).  However, when the job runs it deletes any information in the file it should be writing to, leaving it blank.  Can anyone help out?
<genii> sudormrf: Quite possibly it's not finding the data which it's looking for, therefore writing an empty file
<Kabiigon> hi how do i convert a ubuntu iso to a usb image for pcc
<Kabiigon> ppc*
<Keanu73> Kabiigon: that's a bit hard question
<mcse3010> Kabiigon -- use the universal usb installer is one option... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Keanu73> please describe what pcc is..
<Keanu73> *ppc
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, "and overwrite each time it runs"
<mcse3010> oh for ppc
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Kabiigon> Keanu73, a power mac g5
<Keanu73> ah
<mcse3010> nice genii
<Keanu73> by the way
<Keanu73> where's offtopic
<compdoc> just off to the right
<siberiannerd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Keanu73> k
<vnon> hi everyone, I have a locked-up movable disk partition for a while, having forgotten the password almost 1,5 years ago. could I maybe hope for some tools having been developed meanwhile to crack it? ehm, it'd been LUKS-encrypted.
<Kabiigon> mcse3010, hey i am not on windows
<Kabiigon> im currently running redhat
<sudormrf> genii: I don't understand why it wouldn't.  the command works fine when run manually
<ankiju> hi! I've forgotten my ubuntu admin pw...i was wondering if sumone here could help me with that
<pup_or_die> Hello, Can some one please teach me how to create a "#!/bin/sh" executable startup script?
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: I do not want it to append the file because it will create a long list of duplicates
<pup_or_die> Hello, Can some one please teach me how to create a "#!/bin/sh" executable startup script?
<vnon> hi everyone, I have a locked-up movable disk partition for a while, having forgotten the password almost 1,5 years ago. could I maybe hope for some tools having been developed meanwhile to crack it? ehm, it'd been LUKS-encrypted.
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, you might wanna know about logrotate
<pup_or_die> Hello, Can some one please teach me how to create a "#!/bin/sh" executable startup script?
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: what do you mean?
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, `man logrotate`
<ankiju> hi! I've forgotten my ubuntu admin pw...i was wondering if sumone here could help me with that
<pup_or_die> Hello, Can some one please teach me how to create a "#!/bin/sh" executable startup script?
<genii> pup_or_die: Please wait at least 5 to 7 minutes before re-asking the same question
<pup_or_die> sorry
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: no, I mean how does that apply to this situation?
<pup_or_die> Hello, help creating "#!/bin/sh" executable startup script please!
<wonderworld> lol
<genii> pup_or_die: If you already have the script you want, call it from the /etc/rc.local file. If you need help creating the script, I suggest to visit #bash
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, i thought you might want to know about it because you mentioned some "garbage data" which will be collected by cron job scenario, which obviously doesn't work as expected
<pup_or_die> genii, thanks for reply
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: oh. it's not garbage data.  it would just be writing a bunch of duplicates if it were appending because of what the job is doing.  let me explain what the job is supposed to do.
<pup_or_die> genni, how to call it?
<genii> pup_or_die: Put the full path of where to find it.
<pup_or_die> genni, 1st thing 1st, how to create a the script ?
<pup_or_die> xkbcomp /home/username/myxkbmap $DISPLAY
<pup_or_die> that is the content of the script
<Tommy55> Hello, I am running the latest version of Lubuntu and I was wondering what would be the best way for me to display incoming Gmail notifications on desktop?
<vnon> hi everyone, I have a locked-up movable disk partition for a while, having forgotten the password almost 1,5 years ago. could I maybe hope for some tools having been developed meanwhile to crack it? ehm, it'd been LUKS-encrypted.
<ankiju> hi! I've forgotten my ubuntu admin pw...i was wondering if sumone here could help me with that
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, maybe the answer to the question on why it works manually, but writes nothing is hidden somewhere in it? i suppose that bringing it would be a nice idea
<siberiannerd> pup_or_die, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15380.html
<wonderworld> pup_or_die: echo "xkbcomp /home/username/myxkbmap $DISPLAY" > /home/username/myscript; chmod +x /home/username/myscript; echo "/home/username/myscript >> /etc/rc.local"
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: I am using fail2ban to block IPs that are trying to do bad things.  fail2ban is not persistent.  I tried setting up persistence using a link I found, but it didn't work (got errors).  So then I got assistance from someone in here regarding how to output only the ip addresses listed in iptables.  I then wrote that to a file.  I have a cron job that runs at startup to write those values back to the iptables with the DRO
<sudormrf> P flag.
<genii> pup_or_die: So put that into a text file, above that line put the "shebang" of #!/bin/bash     ...then save the file to some name like myscript.sh     then in /etc/rc.local put like: /home/username/myscript.sh
 * genii goes to forage for food
<jazzme> hello, I have a consistent problem downloading files with wget....I download a file and the progress stops @ 78% every time, never completing the download.  Any ideas?
<genii> pup_or_die: May also want to do chmod +x myscript.sh
<Tommy55> How do I enable desktop notifications for my email on desktop?
<pup_or_die> wonderworld, i am running 13.10 xubunt, there is no /etc/rc.local directory
<Keanu73> ankiju: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword, and for the boot menu press the shift key until the boot menu appears
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: the command I am using to check the iptables is this: iptables -L -n | grep -E -o '(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)' | grep -v 0.0.0.0 > /home/nick/Documents/ip.blacklist.test
<wonderworld> pup_or_die: /etc/rc.local is a file, not a directory
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, fail2ban might be a bit difficult to tune up for special needs, but i'm not familiar with scenarios which required the cronjob
<sudormrf> from the root cron tab that should
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: it doesn't require a cronjob
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: like I said, fail2ban is not persistent.  when fail2ban restarts any blocks are wiped away.  I don't want those blocks wiped away, hence the cron job.
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, can you give us a hint on what exactly are you trying to achieve? so we could probably find some more hardened solution
<pup_or_die> Thanks guys!
<pup_or_die> Thanks <genii>, <siberiannerd>, <wonderworld>
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: I thought I just explained it.  but I will explain again.  I don't want the IPs that are being blocked to go away upon a restart.  I want these IPs blocked forever.  The nature of fail2ban (I already set a negative number for the ban time) is that it bans something temporarily.  again, I want the bans to be permanent.
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, it is a good idea to not ban things on a persistent basis due to the fact iptables doesn't "like" it - to store hundreds of such records, pick some consensus period
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: ok, well suppose I don't care about that :D
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, so your goal is to collect current ip addresses from iptables rules applied via fail2ban?
<ProotuS> hi
<wonderworld> sudormrf: setting a negative number of seconds should ban permanently
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: correct.  and have all of those written to a file.
<sudormrf> wonderworld: UNTIL REBOOT
<sudormrf> wonderworld: upon reboot anything fail2ban did is wiped
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, did you think about appending it and `uniq` the records eventually to keep the list fresh and awesome?
<wonderworld> sudormrf: if i remember correctly there is a tool that saves all iptables and restores them. that should work. can't remember the name tough
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: I don't follow
<sudormrf> wonderworld: iptables-persistent
<vnon> hi everyone, I have a locked-up movable disk partition for a while, having forgotten the password almost 1,5 years ago. could I maybe hope for some tools having been developed meanwhile to crack it? ehm, it'd been LUKS-encrypted.
<sudormrf> wonderworld: I installed it, but when I rebooted after the recent updates the behavior was not what I had expected
<sudormrf> wonderworld: it didn't seem to capture everything
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, i'd go with appending and removing duplicate records from the file at the first place, but at this point ihm.. do we have a problem on collecting them at all?
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: when it runs as a cron job we do.  the file is blank
<wonderworld> sudormrf: yes, you need to add iptables-save to your shutdown scripts or run it by cron every minute or so
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: I know what you mean by using uniq, but that would add to complexity to accomplish the same thing
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, because it rewrites the file ">"
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: that doesn't make sense.  there is still vaules.  again when running this manually it works.  the file is not blank.
<siberiannerd> i wouldn't recommend to save such rules, because of what i mentioned about iptables
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: why doesn't it "like" it?
<siberiannerd> re-adding it at every start is a more wise way
<sudormrf> wonderworld: if you do that would iptables then read that file automatically?
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: what?  that is what I am trying to accomplish.
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, results iptables performance decrease
<wonderworld> sudormrf: no, there is a corresponding command to restore them. you need to run that at startup
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: what do you mean?
<sudormrf> wonderworld: hmm.  let me have a look at how this would work.
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, i'm slow due to my english skills, give me a couple of seconds to google some article about it
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: no worries.  I appreciate the help guys :)
<wonderworld> sudormrf: this might help -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9330694/how-to-permanently-update-iptables
<evad3rs> jmn
<evad3rs> ciao a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sudormrf> wonderworld: so basically iptables-save FILENAME on a frequent basis.  on reboot iptables-restore FILENAME
<baltimore2> how do I change the name on the login screen? I want to use the username, but it shows my first and last name instead
<wonderworld> sudormrf: i din't know what you want to do, but siberiannerd is right. it will affect performance after some time. maybe just rebanning the ip's might be enough. but after all, you know what you want ;)
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, i'm not sure if this is exactly what i was looking for but http://people.netfilter.org/kadlec/nftest.pdf
<wonderworld> sudormrf: maybe not on a frequent basis. run it on shutdown before iptables are stopped
<Tommy55> Hello, I know this is a dumb question but I am using Thunderbird email client and I want to have notifications pop up when ever I get a new email. How would I go about implementing or enabling this type of feature?
<sudormrf> wonderworld: I am not familiar with adding something to shutdown scripts.  let me look in to it.
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15380.html if you're very serious about getting it done right, or at least rc.local thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1709280
<codydh> How do I install Java runtime environment CLI-only?
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: thanks
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, may i ask what kind of problem caused you to look forward for such a solution?
<wonderworld> sudormrf: you should read it up and understand it. it's very useful for many things you might want to do. this is a good start -> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: people trying to break in to my server vpn.
<sudormrf> wonderworld: thanks.
<OerHeks> codydh, should be doable on commandline >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, switching the bind port and portsentry might also help
<codydh> OerHeks: Strange, the openjdk-7-jre seems to want to install X. Might just grab a docker image instead
<wonderworld> sudormrf: maybe /etc/hosts.deny would be a more resource friendly solution for your problem
<sudormrf> wonderworld: how do you set that up? is it automatic?
<siberiannerd> sudormrf, such approach will result into much worse conditions for those who you are fighting with lol
<deadbum> What package do I need to upgrade to fix the gnutls bug? I see reports that it's patched but no one mentions what package it is that has the patch
<siberiannerd> however i wound't bother about openvpn server that serious until it uses certs as auth method
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: its ipsec-tools
<siberiannerd> 1,5 hours of ban after few retries with fail2ban should be enough
<sudormrf> siberiannerd: I prefer forever
<siberiannerd> yeah i got it lol
<sudormrf> :)
<sudormrf> wonderworld: i did install denyhosts, but I haven't really looked at the configuration
<_SjG_home> an Epson printer driver compiled for i486 should still work on my i686 Ubuntu, shouldn't it?
<siberiannerd> _SjG_home, should be compatible backwards
<_SjG_home> siberiannerd: that's what I thought
<glitsj16> deadbum: have you seen http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2127-1/ yet?
<siberiannerd> _SjG_home, the result differs from expected one?
<deadbum> glitsj16: I have not! Thanks!
<deadbum> glitsj16: that is perfect, thanks again
<_SjG_home> siberiannerd: well, the printer isn't working, and I wanted to make sure that wasn't the reason. Now I just have to figure out what the actual reason is.
<_SjG_home> the cups error log has tons of blank lines, which don't do me much goo d
<siberiannerd> _SjG_home, did you try to turn it off and on? ;)
<_SjG_home> siberiannerd: I got out of the car, and got back in the car :)
<_SjG_home> I love how the error log says "read the error log for explanations" ... recursive log files :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051135/
<sudormrf> wonderworld: are you suggesting that with /etc/deny.hosts I have something write to that file frequently?
<wonderworld> sudormrf: every host/ip listed in /etc/hosts.deny can't connect to your machine. you will need to figure out a way to get the hosts in question into that file.
<sudormrf> wonderworld: that should be a simple matter of cron magic
<sudormrf> wonderworld: do you know the syntax of the entries in here?  meaning, can I just type in an IP address and it will work?
<wonderworld> yeah. as you already have the iptables filled with fail2ban with the correct ip's, you could parse the output of iptables -L and put the IPs into hosts.deny
<wonderworld> yes, just one IP per line, thats it
<wonderworld> but.... if i remember correctly, denyhosts does that. but i think it has a timeout as well you would need to configure. you need to read denyhosts manual
<Guest1234567> I am trying to restart mysql but it never starts after stopping, it keeps hanging, also when i try to reboot my server it hangs so i have to reset it. What can i check?
<vnon> hi everyone, I have a locked-up movable disk partition for a while, having forgotten the password almost 1,5 years ago. could I maybe hope for some tools having been developed meanwhile to crack it? ehm, it'd been LUKS-encrypted.
<tmmunq> not too likely, especially if it had a lot of rounds
<siberiannerd> vnon, such things designed with security in mind, i bet there are no fine solutions about it, but i'd try #hashcat channel to ask, if their rules are fine with it
<Pinkamena_D> I have a computer positioned at the piano so I can sight read things without wasting paper. In looking for a good way to scroll through files of music, I considered hooking up a racing wheel which had analog pedals and mapping the 'gas' to scroll down and the 'brake' to scroll up. Any idea where I can start?
<vnon> <siberiannerd>
<vnon> siberiannerd, their rules? you mean it depends on whether it is ok to help with it?
<A1Recon> Win 7 did not allow to shrink the 931.4 GB C Drive beyond 471680MB. Ran Defragmenter...but did not work. What do I do now? I don't want a 471GB C Drive . Should I reinstall Windows?
<Guest1234567> A1Recon: install ubuntu?
<siberiannerd> vnon, i'm not local, so just shared on what i'd check at first
<daftykins> A1Recon: you could try a resize from a livecd/USB, but you're going to ideally want to be backed up anyway
<OerHeks> A1Recon, is it encrypted/bitlocker ?
<vnon> siberiannerd, thank you, I will try it there
<A1Recon> daftykins: I tried to resize using a LiveUSB but ubuntu gave this message "No OS could be found in this system so....." and it showed the complete 1 TB as empty. Someone told me it could be UEFI. I went and diabled UEFI boot in the BIOS. Gonna try installing from the LiveUSB agagin now...
<A1Recon> OerHeks: Its not encrypted in Bitlocker
<Pockets> I am trying to setup a server with several web services running on it. I want everything to be accessible over :80. I think a reverse proxy is what I need, but I can only find info on setting one up to direct traffic to other servers; I only have one server. Can a reverse proxy be set up to direct traffic to different ports on the same comp it is running on?
<davido_> Hm, is everyone having the same headache today?
<dgarstang> "/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 178: debian/rules: No such file or directory" Grrr!
<davido_> This is what greeted me today: "The upgrade needs a total of 70.6 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 15.6 M of disk space on '/boot'."
<daftykins> A1Recon: did you install 7 in UEFI mode? if you did it recently it might just make more sense to nuke it and partition properly
<vnon> has anyone experience or information whether hashcat works with LUKS-encryption?
<daftykins> davido_: sounds simple enough, delete some older kernels
<davido_> If they no longer show up in my grub boot menu, are the older ones safe to just delete?
<daftykins> davido_: run "uname -r" and compare it with "ls /boot"
<daftykins> you only need, at most, the one you're running now and anything newer
<A1Recon> daftykins: OKay so I am going in for Win 7 installation without the UEFI... I looked around the BIOS menu and I disabled UEFI boot .... you sure UEFI is disabled now?
<davido_> Yeah, uname -r shows 3.11.0-17-generic, which also happens to be the newest in ls /boot
<daftykins> davido_: right, so apt-get remove linux-image-3.... to remove the older ones
<daftykins> A1Recon: you should see boot entries in the BIOS/UEFI perhaps on the boot / exit pages which have like "USB flash drive" then "UEFI: USB flash drive" so you can force non-UEFI boot by not picking the UEFI one
<davido_> Thanks.
<davido_> ls
<davido_> lol
<yeyeman> I installed some icon themes, but the icons for the unity panel does not seem to be working, how can I copy the standard unity panel icons to my custom theme?
<davido_> Thanks, removing the old kernels was painless.
<daftykins> davido_: \o/ you could do apt-get -f install to return to completing your update
<Black_hawx61> Is there any software for hacking wifi networks
<davido_> already there. ;)
<davido_> Thanks.
<davido_> Looks like I'm getting a new kernel. lol
<daftykins> Black_hawx61: maybe, but mostly only the old school WEP encryption that everyone's long since moved past
<davido_> Does a plain vanilla Ubuntu desktop install use uefi?
<daftykins> from 12.04 up ubuntu can be booted in UEFI mode, but it totally depends on your system config and whether you chose to boot that way
<wonderworld> UEFI is a pain
<davido_> I don't know much about it.
<davido_> I try to stay away from boot issues as much as possible. ;)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> bit of info there if you like
<davido_> Well, if using UEFI required anything different from the standard usb-based install, I'm probably not using it.  I find that I get along better with machines that I set up according to defaults, at least in the initial stages.
<davido_> Ok, I guess it's time to reboot.
<TeamRocket1233c> Would what mirror being used affect whether you can get paid support from Canonical or not?
<TeamRocket1233c> Or are you stuck with the Canonical mirror instead of using the kernel.org mirror?
<sudormrf> so if I am understanding this correctly, the syntax of hosts.deny is ALL: IPADDRESSTOBLOCK
<sudormrf> correct?
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as a  Raw HID-Device. Any idea on how to do that?
<TeamRocket1233c> As the kernel.org mirror is a better mirror.
<OerHeks> TeamRocket1233c, why is it a better mirror ? paid support does not change mirrors
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: Faster from my understanding.
<kemuffkamelen> I love how my anger is supressed by the connection speeds..
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as raw HID-Device via Bluetooth. Any idea on how to do that? I get the error-message, that setup of said device failed.
<TeamRocket1233c> OerHeks: kernel.org is a really fast mirror.
<TeamRocket1233c> Of course if you gotta use the Canonical mirrors, that's cool too.
<sudormrf> can someone confirm that the syntax for the hosts.deny file is correct?
<jpds> TeamRocket1233c: Doesn't matter which mirror you use.
<TeamRocket1233c> jpds: Cool. Just checking on that. :D
<TeamRocket1233c> Heading off for now.
<sudormrf> for hosts.deny is the following syntax correct to block a specific IP address? ALL: IP.ADD.RE.SS
<jpds> sudormrf: There's only one way to find out.
<jpds> sudormrf:
<jpds> sudormrf: And that's to do it and see for yourself.
<Ontological> Hey guys. I just installed 13.10 and I am not able to install new Window Border Themes.   What I mean is, if I install a GTK3 theme in ~/.themes, I only see it show up as a GTK theme (colours of elements, such as dropdown, menu items, etc) and not able to set "Current Theme", which is what changes the actual border/title bar of windows. I've tries editing gsettings.py, which did not work.  Any suggestions?
<sudormrf> jpds: that is not a helpful answer at all.
<daftykins> sudormrf: is there a man page on it at all? "man hosts.deny" or similar?
<wonderworld> sudormrf: yes, you are right, i was wrong. it's not just the IP. its daemon : IP
<sudormrf> daftykins: I checked the man page and it didn't really list syntax for IP addresses, just web sites.
<wonderworld> sudormrf: so if you wanto to block access completely its ALL : I.P
<daftykins> ah ok
<sudormrf> wonderworld: thanks.  I just found this as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23163/how-to-edit-hosts-deny-and-hosts-allow
<jpds> I tend to use iptables to block things.
<sudormrf> jpds: you are very late to the conversation.  we already covered IP tables :).
<realmen> hi
<jolson> Hopefully quick question: On my laptop, the function key for reducing screen brightness works, but not the one for increasing brightness. I have reduced it a bit and can't get it back up. Is there any temporary fix for this, such as a command I can run to increase the brightness? (Complication: The computer does not have an Internet connection.)
<sudormrf> wonderworld: now I have the first large piece.  All I need to figure out is how to have the info that is written by fail2ban in the iptables written to the hosts.deny lists with "ALL:" appended in front of the address. :D
<ActionPa1snip> jolson: what model laptop?
<wonderworld> sudormrf: iptables -L lists all your rules. this should be your starting point
<jolson> ActionPa1snip: Based on Clevo W230ST <http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/products/prodinfo_2.asp?productid=474>
<Ontological> Looking for some help where when installing new GTK3 themes in .themes/, They don't show up as "Current Theme" options (ie: I cannot change the window border)
<ActionPa1snip> jolson: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> Ontological: have you tried Unity tweak
<jolson> ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> jolson: then you need to ask in #ubuntu+1   not here, til release day
<jolson> ActionPa1snip: I'm running off a live USB stick. (13.10 wouldn't boot)
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as raw HID-Device via Bluetooth. Any idea on how to do that? I get the error-message, that setup of said device failed.
<jolson> ActionPa1snip: I was thinking that perhaps there is a general answer. For example, what command does the OS run when it senses that I pressed a brightness button?
<sudormrf> wonderworld: way past that already :D
<ActionPa1snip> jolson: Trusty isnt supported here til release day
<daftykins> jolson: have you tried putting the mains power in to see if it puts it up to max?
<wonderworld> sudormrf: nice, i think you can do it :)
<sudormrf> wonderworld: this is what I have: iptables -L -n | grep -E -o '(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)\.(25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)' | grep -v 0.0.0.0 > /home/USERNAME/Documents/ip.blacklist.test
<bekks> jolson: Thats a hardwired button most likely, and your hardware is responsible for doing something, not the OS.
<jolson> daftykins: The power chord is already in.
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> jolson: google the model, usually there's some /proc/acpi/backlight path or something
<Ontological> No matter how I install themes in 13.10 (Through a PPA, or unzipping to ~/.themes), no theme EVER shows up on my "Current Themes" list, but does show up as a GTK theme.  I'm getting really frustrated becuase no suggestion are working to allow me to theme my window borders :\
<mmignon> hi
<sharpshooter> Hi folks, I have confused about the Idea of mailing system in LAM(PHP),  I  need a localhost with PHP that can send mail to any other email address ? I already installed postfix in my system with satellite  option still there is no mail is going to outside ? what is the preferd way to setup any articles or guidance will be appreciate :)
<davido_> Where do I find the release notes for a given kernel?
<davido_> 3.11.0-18-generic, for example.
<jolson> bekks: I now realize that if I set the brightness all the way down to zero, I _can_ increase it one step up again, but no more. Strange.
<jolson> daftykins: So, the path differs from model to model?
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as raw HID-Device via Bluetooth. Any idea on how to do that? I get the error-message, that setup of said device failed.
<genii> davido_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2014-March/013471.html
<davido_> thanks.
<irssi-mi1e> sharpshooter: mx record
<ActionPa1snip> bonafide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<jolson> ActionPa1snip: I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on the computer I'm writing on right now. Can I ask about how to do it on that one? :-)
<ActionPa1snip> jolson: 11.04 is no longer supported. It is EOL (end of life)
<sharpshooter> irssi-mi1e, mx record ? can you explan what it is ?
<jolson> ActionPa1snip: Aww. :-)
<area51pilot> have a display issue (flickering mouse)...runing 13.10 x64 fully updated and mouse flickers whenever I have multiple monitors enabled (laptop built in and external hdmi)  I have a 3rd unknown monitor (disabled)
<area51pilot> any fixes for this?
<ActionPa1snip> area51pilot: is it the same in a non-compoziting session like xfce?
<area51pilot> ActionPalsnip: dont know ... only running Unity
<ActionPa1snip> area51pilot: run:  sudo apt-get install xfce4    log off and log in to the XFCE session in LightDM
<ActionPa1snip> area51pilot: is it better there?
<area51pilot> Ill try it
<sudormrf> ActionPa1snip: question for you.  would you happen to know how I could write a lot of data from one file to another, appending something to each line as it writes?
<jolson> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I solved my brightness problem thus: sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness < /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<sudormrf> can someone help me figure out how to export the IP addresses that are listed in IP Tables to the hosts.deny list automatically?
<area51pilot> ActionPa1snip,  I switched to the XFCE desktop and the flickering went away (although the second monitor dispaly was horrible, as the mouse moved across it it painted the display with what should be show vs. the previous display view)
<sudormrf> hmm
<Phibonacci> Hello. I just installed ubuntu on my school computer and grub could not install (fatal error). I wanted to restore it from the liveCD but I only have "grub-installer", not "grub-install" and I can't find any documentation about it.
<sudormrf> or if anyone knows how to configure deny hosts to do something very specific I think it that may work.
<bekks> !grub2 | Phibonacci
<ubottu> Phibonacci: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionPa1snip> area51pilot: sounds like an issue with Compiz
<area51pilot> ActionPalsnip, OK
<Jpmh> Things like Thunderbird somehow cause the "little envelope" on the status bar of my system to get updated when I get new mail.  Is there some easy way to use this feature in my Apps?
<gordonjcp> Jpmh: look up notifications
<Phibonacci> I don't have the liveCD, only the installation disc. There is no way to repair it with that ?
<Jpmh> gordonjcp: all I seem to find there is the "notification bubbles" - surely this is not what I am refering to
<area51pilot> Acs
<gordonjcp> Jpmh: I know one of the thunderbird plugins does it, you could poke about in that?
<krytarik> Jpmh: Please see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<guzzlefry> So, I'm reading through this OpenVPN guide, Where exactly is this? "Place the client.ovpn (or client.conf) configuration file along with the certificate and key files in the openvpn configuration directory on the client."
<guzzlefry> guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<yeats> guzzlefry: if you're setting up an ubuntu client, that can all be done within NetworkManager
<krissa> int main() {  	if( !malloc(0x0c0ffee) ) { 		setuid(geteuid()); 		execve("/bin/sh", 0, 0); 	} }
<krissa> what this means
<krissa> can anybody help me
<wonderworld> krissa: it means you need more coffee
<krissa> didnt get u
<yeats> !details | krissa
<ubottu> krissa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yeats> !behelpful | krissa
<ubottu> krissa: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<area51pilot> I have installed Ubuntu 13.10 x 64 updated and am facing constant issue with mouse flickers when 2nd external monitor is on in Unity.  The secondary screen is having significant lag while screen updates and i can see cursor trails on the screen.  Any ideas how to fix besides disabling the "unknown" monitor that also is showing?
<yeats> !behelpful | wonderworld
<ubottu> wonderworld: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<yeats> krissa: let us know the context of your questions
<krissa> sir iam just asking thats it but not joking
<yeats> krissa: sorry - that "be helpful" message  was not meant for you - my mistake
<guzzlefry> yeats: I'd rather just throw them into a directory if possible. I already have the config/certs. I've been running sudo openvpn /path/to/config/config.conf but want it to start up automatically.
<krissa> ok sir
<krissa> sir how to pass the control to the if
<krissa> in the above program
<yeats> krissa: you should probably ask in #programming - this channel is for Ubuntu OS support
<Phibonacci> krissa: what do you want to do ?
<Phibonacci> you can LD_PRELOAD on malloc to make it fail
<User321> sg no-internet "ping www.google.com" produces crypt: Invalid argument error
<User321> Am i doing something wrong?
<sudormrf> hey guys, since denyhosts is using regexs should I be able to use the same syntax I use for fail2ban with denyhosts?
<davgp> Does it make any difference for the average layman whether they run Ubuntu on AMD or Intel?
<davgp> i don't care about gaming performance
<davgp> just regular stuff
<Pessimist> davgp, Intel 99% of the time works better, especially for regular stuff, no heavyweight 3d games
<gordonjcp> davgp: not massively
<gordonjcp> davgp: Intel is generally less hassle, although older chipsets can have some "funnies"
<OerHeks> gordonjcp +1 sure intel has funnies :-D
<davgp> ok
<davgp> I'm looking for the cheapest laptop out there that I can buy new today which can run Ubuntu
<davgp> asus vivobook s200e is one
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: the glyph corruption thing is annoying
<samathy> You could always buy a Chromebook and stick Ubuntu on it, i've heard that works well.
<davgp> samathy: yes but doesn't that require some chrubuntu or something?
<davgp> a hacked ubuntu
<doomlord_> yikes. i was updatintg from 13.04->13.10 when my laptop froze (nothing responding to cursor, visuals not updating) - i left it for a long time, eventually powered it down. Of course powering it up again, it fails to boot ubuntu now. :( it can still boot windows, and i can get grub commandline. i can't get to the bios to boot from CD strangely. (vaio s 15 , f2,f11,f12, del all tried.. nbothign brings up the bios)
<doomlord_> is it possible to do anything about the linux partitions from windows perhaps
<doomlord_> is there a grub command to boot from usb
<doomlord_> is there a grub command to boot from the dvd drive
<daftykins> doomlord_: pretty sure a system would support such boot natively
<Dmole> Are http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/s/sl-modem/ the best option for 56k modem drivers?
<irssi-mi1e> doomlord_: i'm not sure, um can't you hold down c at BIOS or press ESC to boot from USB
<doomlord_> i'm certain thats how i installed it too, dvd.. i have several dvds lying around
<doomlord_> with ubuntu 13.04 written on them
<daftykins> doomlord_: your best bet is to boot a liveCD and chroot
<daftykins> !chroot | doomlord_
<ubottu> doomlord_: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<OerHeks> doomlord_, if you cannot get into your bios, remove powercord + battery, hold powerbutton for 10 sec and connect powercord/battery again
<doomlord_> yeah i know
<doomlord_> its getting to boot a liveCD that is the sticking point :)
<doomlord_> i haven't tried the 'disconnect battery' , that 'resets the bios' or soemting i guess?
<irssi-mi1e> doomlord_: that should clear your CMOS but not completely, you'd have to pull the watch battery to clear it all out
<sudormrf> so will a regex I use for fail2ban work with denyhosts?
<doomlord_> lets try bootinb with 'c' first .. i've tried f2,f3, f8, f11, f12, del, 'assist' :)
<irssi-mi1e> doomlord_: hold it down until it boots from CD
<irssi-mi1e> or beeps at you
<Dmole> sudormrf: just use ssh keys
<sudormrf> Dmole: this is not for ssh
<doomlord_> its never booting from cd yet - the first thing to appear after the bios is always grub
<doomlord_> ubuntu itself trying to boot gets as far as something about midi .. it does print error messages
<doomlord_> broken install
<irssi-mi1e> doomlord_: holding c before grub so that it skips all hard disks and boots from CD
<sudormrf> so I ask again, will the regexs I use for fail2ban translate to denyhosts?
<doomlord_> irssi-mi1e, thanks i'll try but i just did and no avail. i've seen 'c' getting a grub command line, i know you mean *before* grub.. i'm trying holding the c key whislt its powered off, then power on
<Dmole> sudormrf: why don't you just rey it?
<Dmole> *try
<doomlord_> I wonder if my DVD drive is dodgy
<b1g3m> it could be that your dvd driver is non existent...
<sudormrf> Dmole: because I am not sure how to test it.  with fail2ban you can test a regex before entering it.  I am not sure if you can do the same thing with denyhosts
<b1g3m> no chance of booting from flashdrive?
<sudormrf> hence the reason I am here asking the question.
<irssi-mi1e> doomlord_: i guess it could have come loose
<Dmole> sudormrf: just inject a test line into your log, run the denyhosts, then check your firewall
<sudormrf> Dmole: how can I inject a test line in to my log?
<User321> running sg no-internet "firefox" produces crypt: Invalid argument error. Is there a reason why it does that?
<doomlord_> the DVD itself was filthy, i've given it a wipe :)
<Dmole> echo "whatever" >> /var/log/whatever.log
<alnkpa2> if I'm developing a program that wants to save settings, is there a canonical directory to do that?
<Dmole> sudormrf: echo "whatever" >> /var/log/whatever.log
<doomlord_> ok its doing something differnt now, like its' actually trying to load something . i could need to clean it better :)
<bekks> alnkpa2: ~/.yourapp/
<davgp> Can Asus VivoBook S200E-CT320H boot an ubuntu installer from an external usb drive?
<OerHeks> alnkpa2, /usr/local/share/applications/
<sudormrf> Dmole: that is pretty simple.  let me try and see what happens.
<doomlord_> entropy all around me
<b1g3m> davgp: check the bios to see if it has a usb boot option
<Dmole> sudormrf: first look at  tail /var/log/whatever.log to make sure the format is foreect
<Dmole> *correct
<alnkpa2> bekks, OerHeks: thanks, the hidden dir in the home directory seems to be good
<sudormrf> Dmole: thanks.  I know the exact message I need to inject, just need to be able to test the regex
<sudormrf> this will probably work
<shingdayho> list
<shingdayho> #list
<shingdayho> list
<levo> i need a software which does some word frequency analysis on documents for data mining purposes, can you suggest anything?
<bekks> sort uniq wc ;)
<levo> bekks: hahaa
<Black_hawx61> is there any way to install wine offline
<basil> Hi does anyone know what the real value of /etc/resolvconf/resolve.conf.d/original should be ? It lists the nameserver.
<angelos_> Im trying to install wubi on windows but I keep getting an error that the file or directory already exists.. Can someone tell me where the preexisting file is so I can delete it?
<Dmole> basil: ask your isp, or use google 8.8.8.8 ?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<shingdayho> hey dude
<basil> i tried 8.8.8.8  and that 'broke it". My networking has now gone from unable to connect to failures when i start the system
<shingdayho> have you tried sudo service network restart
<frodopwns> basil what were you trying to do?
<Dmole> basil: you know it's "nameserver 8.8.8.8" not just "8.8.8.8" right?
<basil> frodopwns: I can't connect to the internet form my freshly installed server. I could ping almost everywhere, but no interent
<frodopwns> there should be a symlink at /etc/resolv.conf
<frodopwns> I removed the symlink on my servers and replaced it with a text file
<frodopwns> then in the file I put nameserver 8.8.8.8
<basil> Dmole: yes that's what I had...and just wanted to change it back to its default to get networking working again
<basil> <frodopwns> how do I remove the symlink? I think DNS has been my issue
<frodopwns> sudo rm /etc/resulv.conf
<frodopwns> typo there
<frodopwns> resolv.conf
<basil> <frodopwns>and then where did you put the dns-nameserver info
<frodopwns> remake that file
<frodopwns> sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<frodopwns> then type nameserver 8.8.8.8
<frodopwns> save
<frodopwns> then restart networking service
<Ontological> No matter how I install themes in 13.10 (Through a PPA, or unzipping to ~/.themes), no theme EVER shows up on my "Current Themes" list, but does show up as a GTK theme.  I'm getting really frustrated because no suggestion are working to allow me to theme my window borders :\
<Dmole> it might want 2 nameservers the other google one is 8.8.4.4 or something
<Ontological> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, yes
<basil> <frodopwns>you're a genius...2 days of pulling hair out
<basil> <Dmole> thank you
<ansel> hi
<doomlord_> now i'm trying to burn a disk in windows ... on the same laptop (the one with the broken ubuntu install) .. it looks like the drive itself is unhealthy, it wont recognize blank DVD's to burn to, always makes similar noises..
<doomlord_> seems i'll have to resign myself to it being a Windows laptop unless I can figure out USB boot, or getting the bios to appear (i still haven't tried the battery out reset)
<thegreenhundred> doomlord: what model is your laptop?
<Dmole> doomlord_: google it it's different for every vender
<Chaser> windows server 2008R2 or 2012 machine can be used to create
<Moony22> Hello
<Jordan_U> doomlord_: It's easy to boot from USB via the grub shell.
<Moony22> What version of ubuntu is based on debian wheezy?
<A1Recon> I have one question. Really frustrated now, banging my head on the wall actually. So here it goes... I just installed Win7 Ultimate 64-bit on my Asus K55VM-SX086D laptop. Then I installed the drivers. Then I wanted to shrink the 931.4GB C Drive to 200GB but found that I am only allowed to do this upto 470GB. Why is this happening? I have done the shrinking thing a number of times on my desktop. So why isn't it working now?
<Dmole> don't know about easy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<rww> Moony22: Ubuntu pulls from Debian unstable, not Debian stable.
<doomlord_> i've got some instructions from the web, i'll try that..
<Jordan_U> Moony22: Ubuntu releases are based on Unstable or (for LTS releases) Testing.
<mgolisch> A1Recon: tried defragmenting first?
<Dmole> A1Recon: partition before you install
<rww> Jordan_U: oh, they're still doing that? I thought they did one LTS on testing and then decided it was a bad idea.
<Jordan_U> rww: Not sure actually.
<mgolisch> some more advanced defragmentation tools allow to move all data to the start of the partition
<Moony22> Jordan_U + rww: oh
 * rww ponders a universe package with different versions in unstable and testing
<rww> oh, i know
<rww> !info bitcoin-qt trusty
<ubottu> Package bitcoin-qt does not exist in trusty
<DJones> A1Recon: Thats a limitation of windows, if there are files on the drive that can't be moved, the last file on the drive limits how much you can shrink, the Windows defrag doesn't always defrag well enough, so you might have to find a 3rd party defragger that may work better
<rww> hrm
<A1Recon> mgolisch: I tried it last time. No change whatsoever. So I reinstalled Win7 and I hoped that it(shrinking) would work! But no...
<rww> !info boinc-app-seti trusty
<ubottu> boinc-app-seti (source: boinc-app-seti): SETI@home application for the BOINC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.19~svn2050-2.is.7.00~svn1933-2 (trusty), package size 236 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<rww> !info boinc-app-seti unstable
<ubottu> boinc-app-seti (source: boinc-app-seti): SETI@home application for the BOINC client. In component main, is extra. Version 7.19~svn2051-2 (unstable), package size 234 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<rww> Jordan_U: looks like you're correct
<A1Recon> DJones: please suggest a good one.... I don't think I have the patience to try new ones....
<mgolisch> A1Recon: or just partition the disk beforehand
<DJones> A1Recon: I can't I don't use windows unless I'm forced to
<rww> Jordan_U: oh, that one only got uploaded recently, maybe not. oh well.
<mgolisch> the windows installer actualy allows you to create partitions manualy
<A1Recon> DJones: Oh... OK
<hydruid> What is the recommended wmic package replacement for quantal?
<DJones> A1Recon: I just remember reading that a couple of days back when I was setting up a new laptop myself
<hydruid> oops I mean precise
<hydruid> it looks like the wmic package is dead, whats the best way to do WMI queries from an ubuntu box now?
<A1Recon> OK will try a defragger...now
<unstable> My cpu MHz is low, on the latest 13.10; It makes everything slow. I have 1800, though it shows at 800
<fm__> l
<unstable> I don't mess with these settings, so I"m not sure why it's low. How can I fix this?
<unstable> I basically have all stock/default everthing
<unstable> eg, when I cat /proc/cpuinfo it says 800mhz, but it should be 1800
<DJones> unstable: This is just a guess, but is it a laptop and are you running on battery? It could be a power/battery saving process
<unstable> DJones: It's a laptop, I'm connected to a power source
<SloggerKhan> I can't log into the forums. I just get a blank page with a url like "https://login.ubuntu.com/bgNgmjRzXhp2P2Lt/+decide" after clicking the "yes, log me in" button.
<unstable> DJones: ok, unplugging and plugging back in fixed it
<unstable> weird
<DJones> unstable: Maybe it just hadn't detected the mains connection
<unstable> yay for being fast again
<sudormrf> does anyone know if denyhosts has an IRC channel? I looked, but couldn't find anything
<doomlord_> looks like i need a trip to get a new usb stick, every stick i have is failing to format
<shingdayho> anybody know any good programs that can IP Scan
<mgolisch> nmap?
<shingdayho> A bit like an NMap but for IP's
<shingdayho> For example ...
<Bsims> nmap on a range?
<shingdayho> On my Mikrotik I can scan 192.168.0.1/24 and it will ping every IP on that subnet (254 hosts) and say which one came up
<shingdayho> Can you do that??
<Pici> shingdayho: nmap can do that
<shingdayho> Oh fair enough, thanks :D!
<awesomess3> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and the latest Firefox I can install is 20.0. Would it be easy to install Firefox 27.0? How should I do it?
<cescu> hi everyone, is testdisk still the best tool to recover data (video data)?
<bobby_> hello
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to figure out how to write information that is in the iptables into the deny.hosts list on a regular basis.  is anyone around that can help out with that?
<Beldar> !best | cescu
<ubottu> cescu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<mgolisch> awesomess3: looked for a ppa? or maybe just upgrade to a more recent ubuntu release?
<guntbert> !eol | awesomess3
<ubottu> awesomess3: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<guntbert> awesomess3: 10.04 support ended May 2013
<sudormrf> Pici: would you happen to know how to accomplish what I am trying to accomplish?
<doomlord_> i wonder if its possible to install ubuntu on a hard-drive , then install that hard-drive in the laptop
<doomlord_> [ or would the install process have needed to query hardware ]
<doomlord_> another possibility, could I repair the installation on that drive plugged into a working linux pc ....
<mgolisch> probably
<thegreenhundred> doomlord_ theoretically you could create a live cd image which loads directly into a ramdisk on the hdd, then install into the laptop and do a clean install from there..... but thats just an experiment I have been wanting to play with
<mgolisch> and yes installing on another computer should work
<sudormrf> hmm.  i did it with a simple loop
<user___> quit
<user___> exit
<user___> q
<doomlord_> Installing on another computer.. easy enough, i have spare bays an a spare pc
<thegreenhundred> doomlord_ have you tested your usb boot disk on another pc to verify its not the usb?
<doomlord_> thegreenhundred, : yes i'm having difficulty using both USB sticks i could find on my desktop PC. they're just old, dodgy sticks.. i remember having problems before. i just need a new one.
<doomlord_> alas i *do* have a newer stick, i just can't find it now.
<doomlord_> i distinctly remember using it recently to install linux on a net-top
<thegreenhundred> i know I have pulled my hair out over boot problems before only to find that i failed to format or tag the usb partitions correctly
<sudormrf> can someone help me figure out why this is not behaving as I expect? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052169/
<sudormrf> the expected behavior is that the file testing2.list will be created with ALL: appended before the IP addresses.
<geirha> that's a hell of a regex
<geirha> but the reason is that the while read loop never gets any input
<geirha> you have ... | grep > file | while read ...   which means grep's output is initially going to the pipe, but then the redirection redirects it to a file instead, so the while read loop has no writer at the other end of the pipe
<rocks> I'm new to web filtering software and want to set up a strict filter. I installed dansguardian and squid. I need a frontend to configure dansguardian. I don't even know how to start it
<rocks> what's a good frontend?
<geirha> sudormrf: oh wait, you further have redirections on the loop too, so if you use ; instead of | between the grep -v and while read loop, it might work, assuming the current dir is /home/USERNAME/Documents
<OerHeks> rocks, dansguardian privoxy squid > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls#DansGuardian.2BAC8-Privoxy.2BAC8-Squid
<sudormrf> geirha: let me give it a shot
<maveas> Anyone with fwknop experience?
<sudormrf> geirha: that did it :)
<sudormrf> now to get it working with cron
<geirha> sudormrf: for cron, you'll either need to provide absolute path to testing.list and testing2.list, or do a cd first
<sudormrf> geirha: that was why I used /home/USERNAME/Documents
<sudormrf> geirha: I was having problems with that first part of the command with cron before
<sudormrf> may be better to turn this in to a script that runs
<geirha> sudormrf: you didn't on the loop
<sudormrf> geirha: no no no.  I mean the iptables -L -n part
<sudormrf> before the loo[
<sudormrf> before the loop
<geirha> sudormrf: < testing.list > testing2.list
<sudormrf> geirha: OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH
<sudormrf> thanks!
<geirha> depending on which crontab you use, the starting directory might be / or the homedir of the current user
<sudormrf> geirha: root crontab
<geirha> sudormrf: then /
<sudormrf> geirha: I think it will probably be better to put this in to a script file and have cron run it.  would you agree?
<Emi> hey
<Jordan_U> doomlord_: You can definitely install Ubuntu on another machine and transfer the hard drive. Your only (easily fixable) problem will be if the machine the drive will end up in boots via UEFI.
<doomlord_> its bought in 2012
<geirha> sudormrf: Sure; will make the crontab more readable
<doomlord_> perhaps i can source a nice SSD while i'm at it.
<adamcunnington> Is it ok to run npm install -g bower as root? (sudo)
<adamcunnington> -g makes the bower command available globally which I guess needs root access
<Jordan_U> doomlord_: What about the machine you'll be using to install Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> doomlord_: If one machine boots via UEFI and the other via BIOS, then you'll have some hoops to jump through.
<platowise> hello
<platowise> question about apt here
<platowise> anyone want to help?
<Ontological> platowise: Just ask
<platowise> kk
<Ontological> <3
<platowise> I have a package which somehow updates
<sudormrf> platowise: !ask
<platowise> I want to remove it from updates
<sudormrf> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Ontological> platowise: What are you trying to do?  Lock a package at a certain version?
<sudormrf> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ontological> platowise: Like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<platowise> apt-get update
<platowise> updates a package which is not there
<doomlord_> Jordan_U,  i'll probably put it to one side and wait till i get a new USB stick, then try again.
<platowise> I want to remove it from the update list
<platowise> it's not installed
<Ontological> platowise: Try not to use enter as punctuation
<Ontological> <3
<platowise> well sorry, I'm an IRC fan
<platowise> not
<Jordan_U> platowise: apt doesn't update packages that aren't installed. What is the name of the package that you want removed? Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get remove packagename".
<ItsYoda> Getting Error: no such device bed05edcd05e9a8b on boot, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: Do you have more than one hard drive? Does this machine boot via BIOS or UEFI?
<sudormrf> geirha: cool.  so now time to test it with cron
<ItsYoda> One hard drive.  No cd disks, bios
<ItsYoda> Tried removing all my usb connections,  no use.
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: Is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<platowise> the repo does not exist anymore
<ItsYoda> It's been installed for ages, but I have nothing on it. I've recently partitioned drives on windows, will that mess with it?
<platowise> is it possible to edit the update list manually?
<Jordan_U> platowise: So the problem is that apt-get update is trying to update information about a *repository*, not a package, correct? Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update", the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list, and the output of "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/".
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: If you deleted your Ubuntu partition, or if you have a buggy BIOS and moved the start of the Ubuntu partition to later in the drive, yes. What exactly did you do?
<platowise> it works. many thanks
<platowise> I removed from that folder
<ItsYoda> I used a drive partitioner on windows to split my C drive into 1 100gb storage and leave the rest
<Jordan_U> platowise: You're welcome.
<sudormrf> geirha: you still around?
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: I don't understand your last sentence. Did you make your "C" partition smaller and use that free space to create another partition?
<ItsYoda> Yeah, sorry.
<ItsYoda> C partition was 2tb, now it's ~1800gb - I have another drive now which is 100gb in size
<sona> Hi bro,...
<ItsYoda> Should I just go ahead and re-install Ubuntu?
<ItsYoda> If so, how would I go about deleting the current Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: Partitions are not drives. Please use the correct terminology to avoid confusion.
<sona> I want an application of the dictionary english-french
<bsmith093> I'm having a very common problem, apparently. my laptop screen wont turn back on when i close the lid. ive set the power options to blank the screen when i do that, and it does, but when I reopen it it only sometimes shows the lockscreen again. other times it either glows black or does not even turn on.
<sona> person to help me?
<bsmith093> mint maya
<ItsYoda> Ok, sorry. C drive is now split into 2 partitons, ~1800gb and 100gb
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: So you are fairly sure that you didn't change the Ubuntu partition in any way?
<ItsYoda> That's the thing I'm not too sure about
<Beldar> bsmith093, Mint is supported on their channels.
<bsmith093> where?
<Pinkamena_D> I have a computer positioned at the piano so I can sight read things without wasting paper. In looking for a good way to scroll through files of music, I considered hooking up a racing wheel which had analog pedals and mapping the 'gas' to scroll down and the 'brake' to scroll up. Any idea where I can start?
<genii> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: Please boot from a LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESUTS.txt that it produces.
<genii> Beldar: See above
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ItsYoda
<ubottu> ItsYoda: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Beldar> genii, I don't use mint.
<genii> bsmith093: That was for you, rather. Apologies on misdirect to Beldar
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: That's a brilliant idea. Do you already have this racing wheel/pedals?
<adamcunnington> Hi, is it ok to run npm install -g bower as sudo?
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, Out of curiosity, what are you sight reading?
<bonafide> Hej, I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 and want to pair my Wiimote as raw HID-Device via Bluetooth. Any idea on how to do that? I get the error-message, that setup of said device failed.
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I would like to copy the contents of one file into another without creating a new file and without destroying the contents of the original.  can I do this with cat?
<Pinkamena_D> Sorry
<Pinkamena_D> Yes, I already have a wheel
<Pinkamena_D> Yes, is would be for sight reading or music I really like. :)
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Please connect the wheel, run "xev", press the gas pedal, then the break pedal, and pastebin the output.
<adamcunnington> Hi, is it ok to run npm install -g bower as sudo?
<ikonia> what do you mean "is it ok"?
<Pinkamena_D> Ive been trying to get xev to show some output when I press the pedals
<Pinkamena_D> it should update presumably, you dont want just what it says when it starts?
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Correct, I was hoping that it would give some output, but I don't have much experience with non-keyboard/mouse input devices.
<Ontological> 13.10 I am able to change my Keyboard Shortcuts through System Settings.  Unfortunately, even though I can edit them there, they aren't 'live'. ie: I specifically set my Volume Up key, but get no increase in volume.  Any suggestions?
<malfrere> hey I was having a disk error,  it was showing ls: cannot access .: Input/output error
<kostkon> Pinkamena_D, you could try with antimicro http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/map-keyboardmouse-input-to-your-gamepad.html
<malfrere> this is not my root dir, so I was able to unmount it after some trouble with gvfs
<sudormrf> so can anyone point me in the right direction for appending text from one file into another without destroying the contents of the original and without having to create a new file?
<ikonia> sudormrf: cat file1 >> file2
<phibonacci> hello, grub failed to install during the installation of ubuntu. I managed to install it after that using the live CD and grub-install but I still have only the "grub rescue" prompt at boot
<malfrere> but now I can't remount it or open it with fdisk or parted or testdisk etc... I get fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdc: No such device or address
<phibonacci> could you help me ?
<anudasanudasis> sudormrf: use >>
<ikonia> malfrere: disk is not there
<sudormrf> hmm
<malfrere> ikonia: that's what I thought but I just opened up the case and sure enough, it's in there plugged in and all
<sudormrf> let me test it, because I am not sure that >> is going to give me the behavior i want.  let's try :D
<Jordan_U> malfrere: That doesn't mean that the hardware hasn't failed (which, unfortunately, it almost certainly has from your description).
<Ritzton> hello
<z1haze> any know a good list of games than can be hosted on private dedicated servers? ive been looking around and it seems the really popular games dont have open server files, like battlefield and cod ghosts
<malfrere> yeah I am trying to figure that out, (hopefully not its an 8TB disk with a ton of research on it)
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: If that doesn't give the behavior you want, then you'll need to describe more clearly what the intended behavior is.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: I described it multiple times.
<Ritzton> Could you tell me what are the other option for running a node.js app on 80 port without being root, I tried "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 2000" but it doesn't work I got the message " iptables: No chain/target/match by that name" I think it might be possible it doesn't work this solution because I am on a virtual server
<anudasanudasis> sudormrf: you can use for example dmesg >> test.tx and you can run it twice
<sudormrf> lol it worked.  and here I was thinking that the solution was going to have to be far more complex
<sudormrf> haha
<sudormrf> anudasanudasis: it worked.  I was thinking it was going to be way more complex.  I was looking at using sed to do it, but this worked.  now on to the next piece.
<malfrere> Jordan_U: do you know if there's a way to verify a disk failure when you can't see it in any disk tool programs?
<ikonia> malfrere: an 8TB disk.....
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<Jordan_U> malfrere: You'll likely see some error messages about it in "dmesg".
<malfrere> yeah actually now I'm realizing it's a gvfs array of probably two 4TBs and I think my problem is more related to that...
<malfrere> hmmmm...I'll probably be back
<phibonacci> I tried this : http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Cannot_Find_A_Device_For_boot/grub
<phibonacci> it sais "installation successful not error reported" but it's still buggy
<ikonia> phibonacci: "still buggy"
<ikonia> phibonacci: how about explaining the problem
<phibonacci> again ?
<phibonacci> I installed ubuntu but grub failed to install (fatal error)
<phibonacci> I managed to install it via grub-install but I boot on grub rescue
<phibonacci> (grub-install on a livecd)
<ikonia> boot on grub rescue ???
<ikonia> I'm really sorry I don't know what you're saying beyond the failure to install grub during the installer
<phibonacci> it's a very basic shell from grub when it fails to launch properly
<phibonacci> I don't know neither, it just failed with a fatal error
<phibonacci> he was not very specific about it
<ikonia> who is he ?
<ikonia> he ?
<phibonacci> grub :D
<Jordan_U> ikonia: For my ability to use /lastlog if nothing else, please use people's nicks in your messages.
<phibonacci> I also tried some of those solutions : http://askubuntu.com/questions/197833/recovering-from-grub-rescue-crash
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<Ontological> I am having serious issues with 13.10 and theme support.  If anybody here has knowledge in this area, please take a look at more information posted here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/431063/cannot-change-window-border-of-gnome-classic-session
<malfrere> so this is the other disk which also reports as 8TB but for some reason doesn't have a partition table http://paste.ubuntu.com/7052476/
<phibonacci> it's important to note I had already a grub, opensuse and a windows before the installation
<phibonacci> I replaced the / partition of my opensuse but kept the /home
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: What is the exact grub-install command you ran? Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based system?
<ikonia> malfrere: it does have a partition table, a gpt partition table, not ms dos
<phibonacci> it's a BIOS
<phibonacci> I'm on a laptop EliteBook8560p
<phibonacci>     sudo mount dev/sda5 /mnt
<phibonacci>     sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<phibonacci> that was to repair it
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Dod you have more than one hard drive?
<phibonacci> no
<malfrere> ikonia: OK thanks, I haven't used ubuntu in a long time and the lab I just came to uses it, so I've never dealt with a gpt partition table
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Do you see any error message from grub before it brings you to the "rescue> " prompt?
<rocks> Hello. I installed tor and vidalia. works fine and setup firefox and works fine too. now there's just one problem. my isp's broadband login page. (it uses a webpage to log in). it doesn't open at all. how do I whitelist the address in tor?
<phibonacci> no
<phibonacci> only some basic information about the minimal prompt
<Jordan_U> rocks: Is this page different from your router's login page?
<rocks> yes it's different
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<rocks> it's my isp's web portal page
<rocks> it doesn't  use standard pppoe authentication
<phibonacci> on my liceCD ?
<phibonacci> live*
<phibonacci> error: no loaded kernel.
<phibonacci> on grub rescue
<Jordan_U> rocks: And while the ip address of this page is a public internet routable address, they only allow logins from ip addresses from their ISP?
<rocks> yes, i think so
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Yes, run boot info script from a LiveCD/USB.
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Is the prompt that you're seeing "grub> " or "rescue> "?
<phibonacci> grub>
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: That's not a grub rescue shell, that's just a grub shell.
<phibonacci> oh, my bad
<phibonacci> I had grub rescue when I erased my opensuse, before I installed the new grub on ubuntu
<phibonacci> I got confused tho
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: OK, with the output from boot info script we should be able to get you sorted out.
<phibonacci> You are awesome.
<phibonacci> 'boot info script' does not exist
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | phibonacci
<ubottu> phibonacci: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<rocks> when i damaged grub, the boot-repair software worked for me. I downloaded the package using a live CD, it hold the stuff in RAM and ran it
<rocks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ItsYoda> Jordan_U: I appreciate your help. I've just re-installed ubuntu and everything is working perfectly. Thank you!
<Jordan_U> ItsYoda: You're welcome.
<phibonacci> there is the output : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rgqaxL8q
<phibonacci> it ran awk instead of gawk
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: You don't have any grub.cfg, hence why you're not getting a menu at boot.
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: You can chroot in and run "update-grub", and everything should be good.
<rocks> Jordan_U:  if you have any idea about the ISP login page not opening, please share. I will wait. thanks
<phibonacci> how should I use chroot there ?
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; for dir in dev/ proc/ sys/ dev/pts/; do sudo mount --bind "/$dir" "/mnt/$dir"; done; chroot /mnt/
<robi2> hola
<Jordan_U> rocks: Please pastebin the output of "route -n".
<rocks> http://pastebin.com/cxrrEete
<phibonacci> failed to run command /bin/bash Exec format error
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Is this a 32 bit LiveCD/USB?
<phibonacci> it may be, I downloaded it with unetbootin and it did not ask me
<phibonacci> (i did install a 64bits ubuntu from another support)
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: You can't chroot into a 64 bit install from a 32 bit kernel.
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Can you be on IRC and at the grub shell at the same time?
<phibonacci> I have no choice but dl a 64bits one ? :(
<phibonacci> yes
<phibonacci> I'm just like that.
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Please pastebin the output of "ls /mnt/boot/".
<phibonacci> ls /mnt/boot > http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YV5Kxrub
<adamcunnington> I'm not quite sure how this happened - possibly data retained after a reinstall but i appear to have 2 folders within home/
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Reboot into the grub shell. Once at the grub shell, run "linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-18-generic root=/dev/sda5; initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-18-generic ; boot" . You can use tab completion at the grub shell to make entering the file names easier.
<adamcunnington> Can I just delete the one or is that really risky?
<phibonacci> I did that already but I did not have a boot folder then
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: Well, it's hard to boot a kernel when you don't have a kernel to boot :). This time it should work.
<phibonacci> good point
<oligophrenia> .
<phibonacci> youhou, you did it, I'm on a tty
<phibonacci> I don't have any WM yet but that something I can manage
<phibonacci> I should do a grub-update then ?
<phibonacci> I don't seem to have a grub-update binary
<phibonacci> oh
<secleinteer> how do i access a command line from the minimal install cd?
<rocks> Jordan_U: since Firefox is configured to use Tor SOCKS proxy, I need to tell it to somehow avoid the proxy for the ip addresses of the login page. isn't that it? but how
<phibonacci> update-grub*, how convenient
<phibonacci> everything is working well now
<phibonacci> Thanks a lot Jordan_U !
<Jordan_U> phibonacci: You're welcome :)
<phibonacci> by the way, how is my English ? (I wonder)
<rocks> awful :P
<phibonacci> oh snap
<rocks> kidding
<Guest50390> sera
<phibonacci> goodbye :)
<Guest50390> hello
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to remove duplicate entries from a file.  when I use sort file_name | uniq -u it isn't working correctly.  do you guys have any other, better suggestions?
<sudormrf> the goal is not to create a new file
<sudormrf> there is also some text at the top of the file that I want to skip.
<sudormrf> maybe sed?
<sudormrf> or perhaps awk
<cloneG> hello where do I find this: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/07/30/configuring-the-appearance-of-the-compiz-cube/compiz_cube/ in compiz ubuntu 12.04?????????????????
<cloneG> looking for skydome!!!!!
<zacarias> Hi. In my Qjackctl connexions window, I see no "clients" in the audio tab. I can successfully connect my MIDI interface to the applications in the ALSA tab, but nothing appears in the audio tab. Any idea?
<sudormrf> cloneG: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-compiz-on-the-unity-desktop-on-ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin
<sda> hi all, is there a remote desktop "server" that will act like RDP? Be able to login and logoff to the current session reconnect and lock the computer on local? not lose the session if connection fail? thanks
<network> guys anyone knows a good VPN?
<bekks> !openvpn | network
<ubottu> network: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<robi2> hola
<kei_> yo
<robi2> !list
<ubottu> robi2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cloneG> when rotating desktop sphere caps disappear compiz ubuntu 12..04 how do I fix it'
<alin> hello
<kei_> hey
<cloneG> they dont when a windows is open on desktop
<cloneG> like flickering
<kei_> where can I find the atlantis plugin for compiz?
<robi2> irc.openjoke.org.
<mobilemeyhem> I'm trying to install drivers using ndiswrapper and I'm having trouble with the modprobe section. It says it can't find the ndiswrapper module
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<wizonesolutions> Is btrfs still experimental?
<mobilemeyhem> Weird_Trick ids spamming
<bonafide> mobilemeyhem is right.
<treyhunner> as of this morning, the touchpad on my laptop doesn't respond to feedback outside of about a 1 inch square and it barely responds within that square and often thinks I'm using two fingers on it
<treyhunner> any advice on tools for troubleshooting what's going on?
<mobilemeyhem> treyhunner: my experience says your touchpad has a short in one of the buttons
<mobilemeyhem> But I could be wrong. I would try booting to hirens boot cd and testing the input
<bekks> or just run xev.
<treyhunner> Tried xev and I see no response when moving my finger over the edge of the trackpad.
<treyhunner> boot CD is a good idea.  I'll give that a shot.
<issphp> hey all
<issphp> ubuntu just got fricked out at this moment
<issphp> something like when explorer.exe crash on windows machine
<issphp> how do i fix it
<budeng> kjk
<budeng> kk
<budeng> mm;lkmkj
<budeng> jiojjjjjjjjj
<mobilemeyhem> Anybody know why a modprobe of a usb wireless card driver would error out saying it can't find the module?
<issphp> who ever wrote to me i cant see
<issphp> now i can
<issphp> because the terminal block half of the screen
<issphp> my ubuntu just got broke .. something like when explorer.exe crash on windows machine, how do i fix it ?
<issphp> like unity crashed
<avis> how do i enable compositing only in ubuntu lts 12.04 ?
<secleinteer> hi, where exactly do i put the preseed.cfg file? i tried putting it in the root directory, but it wouldn't load
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am trying to only append unique entries to a file after a certain line number from the command line.  any ideas how I can accomplish shit?
<sudormrf> sorry
<sudormrf> this!
<_2_Aangiiee> hola
<issphp> does anyone know how to fix my problem ?? i have unsaved C code
<Busybyeski> how can i make nautilus' alphabetical sort not case sensitive?
<Beldar> Busybyeski, Not sure a good goal, linux is case sensitive in general.
<b1g3m> Hello!
<mobilemeyhem> Hello b1g3m xxx
<mobilemeyhem> Lol
<FourFire> Hello
<b1g3m> Lol
<b1g3m> How is everyone doing on this fine evening? :P
<mobilemeyhem> Irc for android typo
<b1g3m> which app do you use?
<b1g3m> I couldn't find a good one.
<mobilemeyhem> Oh I could be better if I could get this wireless adapter to work :/
<FourFire> Is it possible to install a 64bit version of 12.04 on top of a 32bit version and keep all user files/accounts/installed programs?
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: andchat
<b1g3m> FourFire: It is if you have a backup!
<b1g3m> mibilemeyhem: Whats going on with your wireless adapter?
<FourFire> I could really do with switching to 64-Bit, but if it's too hard then I'll just wait
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<Bolimeankel> hallo i need help
<FourFire> b1g3m, the only backup media I have is a dying disk with >52 bad blocks
<FourFire> also it has >1500 powerons
<b1g3m> FourFire: O_o
<Bolimeankel> can some body talke in german
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: I've installed the drivers with ndiswrapper but when I run the modprobe to import the module, it fails and can't find the module
<FourFire> Bolimeankel, Ich kanns nich spreche grosse deutch
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: What computer are you using? Distro?
<FourFire> Bolimeankel, looking for special letters?
<Beldar> Bolimeankel, There is a german ubuntu channel.
<FourFire> google them
<CarlFK> Bolimeankel:  /j #ubuntu.de
<FourFire> oh, right, sorry
<FourFire> so b1g3m, are there alternatives?
<b1g3m> FourFire: How much information do you need to backup?
<b1g3m> FourFire: GB?
<FourFire> uhh, let me check
<FourFire> >40GB
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: lubuntu and I'm using a usb wireless adapter. Wna3100
<mobilemeyhem> Trying to find kernel version
<FourFire> System monitor says I've used 143 GB of my current hard drive (66%)
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: 3.11.0-18-generic
<b1g3m> FourFire: Do you have an external drive you can drag and drop your info to? Don't use the system backup. It will have trouble backing up with bad sectors.
<FourFire> it's a 250GB laptop drive identical to the dying one except it's newer
<FourFire> the bad drive can be used as an external
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: What computer?
#ubuntu 2014-03-08
<FourFire> otherwise, no alternaltives
<mobilemeyhem> Dell inspiron 2200
<FourFire> my laptop can't burn DVDs, so that's out of the question
<b1g3m> FourFire: If you can partition your internal drive and move information to the partition, you could install the 64 bit over the 32 bit...
<FourFire> alright
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: model number is pp10s
<FourFire> I could do that with Gparted
<b1g3m> ^
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: Dell inspiron 2200 if you didn't catch that
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: Give me a few minutes. Let me see if I can dig anything up. Did you install updates, etc?
<FourFire> I'm clueless as to how to install a dual boot though (pretty clueless on most linux things, I just know that Magic is possible and most linux users are "wizzards"
<FourFire> I'll google it
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: completely. And I tried a few different tutorials on the forums
<rocks> is there any good client for linux that can make me access ICQ? I tried licq and registered but it won't connect to any chat group. Empathy's ICQ feature is broken and won't connect as experienced by others on various forums also
<b1g3m> FourFire: When you go to install the new version, it will ask you if you want to install beside... But if you partition first, you can select that partition.
<Ritzton> I am sorry I do have this problem https://github.com/jfryman/puppet-nginx/issues/71 but I don't understand the solution
<FourFire> alright
<b1g3m> rocks: Empathy is great!
<rocks> yes but it refuses to connect to icq
<FourFire> b1g3m, and if I want to move data, I can most likely move my userdata as files to the external drive and thus shrink my current partition, allowing me to initially make my 64Bit partition larger from the start
<b1g3m> rocks: Works for me. Try resetting your password. That's what I had to do.
<b1g3m> FourFire: That is correct.
<rocks> hmm. if it works for you then... i'l try resetting settings
<FourFire> b1g3m, though I'm confused as to how I install my exact set of programs and utilities into the new OS
<FourFire> do I just migrate everything outside /Home into the new OS?
<b1g3m> FourFire: You won't be able to get an exact replica because you aren't using the native backup... :(
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: You still around?
<FourFire> b1g3m, right, but I can make a text file with a machine readable list of all programs  have installed, and usea script to automatically redownload and install them in the new OS right?
<FourFire> How do I do that?
<b1g3m> FourFire: What version of ubuntu?
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: yes
<FourFire> 12.04
<FourFire> b1g3m, I have one possibility though
<b1g3m> FourFire: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-copy-file-command/
<FourFire> should I try to dual boot with the 64 Bit beta of 14.04?
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: Are you duel booted or all lubuntu?
<FourFire> can I *upgrade* beta 14.04 into full version later?
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: no sir
<b1g3m> FourFire: Yes. But I wouldn't use a beta in the process...
<FourFire> b1g3m, is there a stableish version now?
<FourFire> I read that feature freeze has happened
<kingc0der> whats up everyone
<kingc0der> :)
<b1g3m> FourFire: 12.04 IMO would be your best bet.
<FourFire> ok, thanks
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: When you plug the adapter in, does anything happen?
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: I'll give that a go
<basil> Hi this morning I got my Ubuntu server up and running with help from this channel. We delelted resolv.conf and wrote a new one. But now, after a reboot, the Internet won't connect again. Can anyone suggest how to fix this?
<b1g3m> Hello kingc0der!
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: nothing happens when it's plugged in. It's recognized by ndis though
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: That's a good sign. One second please! :D
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: thanks!
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: Take a look at this really quick and let me know if your tried any of it.
<b1g3m> mebilemeyhem: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-ndiswrapper-wpa_supplicant-howto/
<FourFire> ok, crap, I want to be *really' careful using Gparted because last time I carelessly deleted an SDcard and had to waste a lot of time trying to get back important files
<FourFire> so, I just deleted the largest partition on that old HDD which is connected with a USB-SATA adapter
<basil> I did edit the original file in etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d
<FourFire> what filesystem should I put on it to contain my /Home Directory?
<Jikan> Hi guys! Let's say I've 6 programs connected to a remote server via SSH. Then, I run netstat or nethogs and it returns a list of PIDs of the programs currently using SSH. Is there a way to retrieve the program name of a given PID?
<FourFire> b1g3m, ext4 is fine right?
<b1g3m> FourFire: Yes, sorry was afk...
<FourFire> or, what is the best filesystem for fast copying of writes?
<basil> jikan - does ps -aux give you enough info
<FourFire> like, high write throughput?
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: thank you for your help. This tutorial looks very similar to what I've done. My issue has to do with losing the driver into memory via modprobe. I'll keep looking
<b1g3m> FourFire: ext4 will be the fastest.
<mobilemeyhem> Loading*
<FourFire> ok
<rocks> in LICQ does it auto connect after setting up user or do I have to do something special?
<rocks> Empathy is still not working for me
<rocks> licq has such a confusing inteerface
<meLon> I need to know an application which I can install that will allow me to launch it and with it select another window/application and determine said window's properties (Class, Name, etc).  Any suggestions?
<FourFire> ok, will recreating a new partition filesystem take a long time?
<FourFire> nope, 21 seconds :D
<Jikan> basil: … OK, I'm dumb. I was trying a bunch of complicated ways and didn't even think of ps -_-. I feel really dumb now, but thank you ≧益≦
<basil> hey..that's all i got....couldn't have helped you any further
<b1g3m> FourFire: How big did you make it?
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers
<FourFire> ok problem: I couldn't copy + paste my /Home into the new partition "because I don't have permissions on that drive"
<ccolorado> What software should I use to set up a webcam server ? I have been looking at webcam-server but seems there is no support for ubuntu 13.10
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: I like your style
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: Don't know what particular one you need, but there are a bunch on there.
<FourFire> this drive has an  old ubuntu 12.04 partiton on it and it's /Home was encrypted
<b1g3m> mobilemeyhem: I'm working on it... I work deskside support, so normally I have the computer in my hands. Explaining is SOO much harder... LOL
<FourFire> is there some way I can allow the new 'Data' partition I just made to be written to without booting as that drive?
<b1g3m> FourFire: Yes, but I forget the command. Give me a second.
<FourFire> :D
<FourFire> (I like guessing right on which magic things are possible)
<mobilemeyhem> b1g3m: I understand. I'm free same way. I'm actually at work now. Bcm43xxx is the driver set
<b1g3m> FourFire: Can you see the other partition in the file system?
<FourFire> yes
<meLon> You dont happen to know the name of an application which I could use to find out information about other applications via clicking on their window (information such as Application Name, Application Class, etc)?
<fsck> meLon, Synaptic?
<rjuniortkd> eae galera
<willwh> meLon: apt-cache search <packag thing>
<willwh> meLon: apt-cache show <package name>
<meLon> No, I need to launch an application and with this application click on other application windows and determine their properties.  This specific to X, such as their Name or Class.
<jakesyl1> Hey guys, I have a question about ubuntu, so when i set it up from a usb how do i make it install to my hdd instead of flash drive
<Arsin> Hey this isn't a Windows problem as I've found it in Linux too, but I was wondering if someone can help me. I've loaded fail-safe defaults on BIOS and I experience what seems like a momentary intterupt even when it's not at 100%. The interrupts don't even cause a spike in CPU usage. This interrupt I primarly notice when I listen to music, it happens randomly to my eyes
<Arsin> I've also MEMTESTed, with no errors
<Beldar> jakesyl1, what does "set it up from a usb" mean?
<jakesyl1> I have a bootable usb i installed using unetbootin
<basil> So each time I reboot I have to delete resolv.conf and rewrite it. There must a be a way to prevent the system re-writing it?
<Beldar> jakesyl1, Boots to the desktop and you see a install icon?
<jakesyl1> yes
<jakesyl1> should i ./ the installer
<Beldar> jakesyl1, Cool, you have a unallocated space for ubuntu? Are there any other OS, if so what exactly?
<jakesyl1> windows 8 developer
<Beldar> jakesyl1, This uefi and if so are you familiar in a install?
<jakesyl1> yes when i installed windows 8 do you think it allocated all the space for windows 8?
<bonafide> How do I pair a Wiimote as a raw HID device?
<jakesyl1> not at all
<jakesyl1> oh so it connects firmware with the os
<mobilemeyhem> bonafide: in ubuntu?
<DarkAceXtreme> does 'make' automatically translate to 'make all'?
<jakesyl1> and im assuming i change this in the bios
<sudormrf> hey guys.  is anyone around that can help me out with a script I am writing?  I am trying to have something check iptables periodically, have it write the ip addresses to a file, compare that file to the previous file and only write the differences to the hosts.deny.  I am working on the differences part right now and I am stuck.
<Jordan_U> jakesyl1: You boot the USB drive on the computer you want to install to, and at boot you will be given an option to install Ubuntu.
<jakesyl1> it says unrecoverable error, then goes to dtop where i can install xubuntu, it didnt always do this just after the first timei tried should i resert usb first
<sudormrf> I am thinking about using diff to get the output I need, but then it adds a > to the start of the line.  if I can remove that > I think I can get this working
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: uniq -u
<jakesyl1> bbl gotta get monster this may take a while, i won't respond to whatever you write but i'll read it when i get back
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: that didn't work
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Did you sort the two files using sort first?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: I tried sort filename | uniq -u and it isn't working
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: when I do that none of the IP addresses show
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: That command clearly only acts on one file.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: right.  however in that one file there ARE duplicates and when I use that command it doesn't work.
<sudormrf> so I am looking for alternatives
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Are there non-duplicates? That's what sort -u will print.
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Sorry, what uniq -u will print.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: there are.  the other problem with this is that I want to have this happen after a certain line number in the file.  not sure if sort is going to be up to snuff
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: but I could be wrong about that
<coreire> I just moved files off an NTFS formatted drive, reformatted to EXT4 and tried to moves the files back and it says I'm about 60 gigs short on space. Am I doing something wrong?
<jnoob22> sed if you're looking for manipulating files in certain line numbers. Forgive if I missed the main point.
<sudormrf> jnoob22: I was thinking of using sed, but I don't know if it will do what I am trying to do.  basically I want to compare two files and look for differences after a specific line number.  I then want those differences >> to a file.
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Please pastebin an example file containing at least one unique line, for which "sort filename | uniq -u" produces no output.
<jnoob22> hmm if it's after a specific line number you can do a tail
<jnoob22> hmm but that's a known amount of line numbers *after* the line you want.
<FourFire> b1g3m, you still there?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: I was wrong.  I was expecting something else from the output but it is only showing the differences, you are correct.  However how can I have it only do this after a certain line number?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: "tail -n +LineNumber" on the original file, then work from there.
<basketball> heyo
<schultza> What version do I need to have installed for the gnutls flaw issue?
<schultza> Is anyone here?
<FourFire> b1g3m, you still there??
<CHubU_> hello world
<schultza> What version do I need to have installed for the gnutls flaw issue?
<schultza> to patch i mean
<gdi2k> I've been playing with unison to synchornize home. now I have this broken .gvfs folder in my home directory that I can't do anything with, even as root. Can't chmod, can't delete, nothing. any ideas?
<rangel> hi men
<gdi2k> looks like this: d?????????  ? ?     ?        ?            ? .gvfs
<schultza> gdi2k: have you tried to chown first?
<gdi2k> schultza, root@ltsp4:/home/gdi2k# chown -R gdi2k:gdi2k .gvfs
<gdi2k> chown: cannot access `.gvfs': Permission denied
<Beldar> schultza, I see no specifics on updates, http://blogs.csoonline.com/application-security/3040/gnutls-patch-fixes-certificate-verification-problem    System wide would make sense default.
<FourFire> well I have to go
<OerHeks> schultza, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2127-1/
<basketball> http://askubuntu.com/questions/430110/two-keyboards-in-ubuntu-13-10
<schultza> cant copy.. have you checked file system status.. corruption. bad hard drive sector per chance?
<gdi2k> schultza, was that for me?
<schultza> gdi2k: cant copy.. have you checked file system status.. corruption. bad hard drive sector per chance?
<schultza> Beldar + OerHeks: thanks
<gdi2k> schultza, I would be surprised, but it's possible I guess. I can't run fsck as this is a server and will be in until Sunday. Will be able to do a reboot then
<gdi2k> *in use
<schultza> ooh.. ouch.. is it just that file? And who's home folder is it in?
<rangel> what?
<schultza> rangel: gdi2k has an issue with a .gvfs file he cannot access in any way.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: that is helpful.
<anonygonzo> hey
<schultza> gdi2k: can you delete that file? the system may need to regen it
<basketball> how do i synchronize the caps lock numlock and scroll lock status lights of two keyboards one being USB and one being laptops keyboard. Like when i press the caps button on on keyboard both that and the other keyboard's caps lock light turns on and same with num lock and scroll lock
<schultza> gdi2k: make sure you are logged out of any gui for that account first
<jakesyl1> can i put fast boot on after ununtu is installed
<gdi2k> schultza, ah ok, thanks! I can manipulate it once logged out of GUI
<gdi2k> all good now
<gdi2k> just need to exclude from sync in unison to avoid issues
<gdi2k> s
<jakesyl1> and how do i run install ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20130111.1-3 (saucy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<schultza> gdi2k: yes that file is a gnome virtual file system. gnome uses it for a lot of things
<OerHeks> basketball, something like this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1738995&p=10718867#post10718867
<schultza> gdi2k: Read this starter article to get to know it a little more. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<gdi2k> schultza, excellent, thanks for your help!
<basketball> OerHeks,  no i want the lights to sync
<schultza> gdi2k: You're very welcome.
<harushimo> i'm trying to install python on ubuntu 12.04
<harushimo> I tried to use pip install.  I was getting an error
<mobilemeyhem> Where are the Ubuntu kernel sources located?
<OerHeks> basketball, only lights, not the function behind that? very strange
<schultza> What is the best and secure way to remote access gui of linux from a windows computer on the same lan.
<schultza> ?
<basil> is anyone able to suggest a way to prevent Ubuntu 12.04 overriding my /etc/resolv.conf file? I have access to the internet now, but I'll lose it if I have to reboot.
<basketball> OerHeks, like when i press the caps lock button on the built in laptop i want the light to be on on both keyboard
<mobilemeyhem> schultza: ssh
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7053289/
<harushimo> how can I fix this
<harushimo> I need these two packages install for my class
<schultza> Ok. What about the gui remote access. What's the best method from windows to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> basketball, can't help you there,
<MavKen> vnc?
<harushimo> quick question for everyone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7053289/
<harushimo> I'm using a pip install
<netameta__> How can i know if someone hacked into my server ?
<netameta__> i dont know what is going on but so many things are completely off
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: are you still around?
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: Somewhat. Why?
<sudormrf> Jordan_U: trying to figure this out, don't want to bug you if you aren't around.
<schultza> netameta__: check your /var/log files for anything out of the ordinary.
<schultza> mostly daemon.lo
<netameta__> Schultza
<netameta__> i dont know how it suppsoe to look when its ordinary
<schultza> with those logs, look for errors or unauthroized or similiar. whats going on with your computer that makes you think it's hacked?
<netameta__> well, wordpress doing crazy weird stuff
<netameta__> its so wierd..
<netameta__> i have 2 servers
<netameta__> i basically took the entier code and ren it on the other server
<netameta__> No problems
<netameta__> at all
<schultza> wordpress is based on php. Have you talked in the #php channel?
<schultza> what problems did the one have?
<netameta__> i dont know how familiar you are with php or WP so i wont bother you with that, however what' is the php channel ?
<schultza> netameta__: /join #php
<schultza> netameta__: it is another irc chat channel on this server.
<schultza> specific topic on php programming
<netameta__> Cannot join #php (channel is invite only)
<schultza> not sure if there is a wordpress channel or not though
<schultza> netameta__: have you registered your nick with the irc server? (nickserv)
<netameta__> Probably not
<schultza> netameta__: that is what is stopping you from joining #php.
<netameta__> did know i have to
<schultza> what problem did WP have one the one server that did not happen on the other server?
<netameta__> schultza, can i describe a how i set up my server tell me if thats normal or at least accepted
<netameta__> The error was : Parse error: syntax error, unexpected end of file in /var/www/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/xxxxxxxxxx/xxxxxxx on line 200 however its a weird issue.
<schultza> netameta__: Unfortunately, I do not know WP all that well. I can hope to send you in the right direction. First, have you made a copy and tried reinstalling it on the current server?
<schultza> php syntax error i'd imagine.
<schultza> one the php files or configuration files has a syntax error. often overlooked. some lines have to end with a ";"
<schultza> I'm assuming it didnt just give a ton of X's for the file name?
<netameta__> About the server thought:, i installed a normal ubuntu 13 on EC2 instance, optned ports 9000,8000, 80,22. then i configured nginx to rune multi site, then create /var/www and made its owner www-data , configured php5-fpm, then create a little script that will sync files into /var/www/... from /home/ubunutu/public_html/
<netameta__> do you think that could be some what unsecure ?
<sudormrf> I am working on a script that will compare two files after a certain line number and only show me the differences.  if anyone can help out I would appreciate it!
<schultza> is public html secure?
<netameta__> nope
<netameta__> well..
<netameta__> i dont know
<netameta__> how can i know if its secure ?
<Ben64> netameta__: just curious, why ubuntu 13.10? I'd highly recommend LTS releases for servers
<netameta__> no idea i am a beginner i was sure it was ok
<sudormrf> Ben64: any chance you can help me figure out this script?
<Ben64> sudormrf: if its bash, you should head over to #bash
<sudormrf> Ben64: thanks!
<netameta__> ben64, i dont think its the issue between the servers as the second one also on 13
<Ben64> netameta__: well, when you upgrade to 14.04, which you have to by july or lose security updates, keep on that until 16.04 :)
<Ben64> netameta__: oh yeah, i know thats not related to the issue, just giving you pointers for servering
<netameta__> what you mean keep on that until 16.04 ?
<OerHeks> netameta__, are you sure you have the latest wordpress and more important latest plugins?
<schultza> a lot of server guys would recommend debian stable for a server.
<schultza> dont upgrade for every release of ubuntu.. just every LTS release
<netameta__> latest Wp, no plugins at all, just the one i am working on
<schultza> this is not about wordpress
<schultza> this is about ubuntu on the versioning
<Ben64> netameta__: lts releases come out every two years.... 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, you can upgrade directly from one to the next, skipping 3 releases
<schultza> ubuntu's LTS is designed for server use.
<OerHeks> schultza, >> <netameta__> well, wordpress doing crazy weird stuff
<netameta__> so you guys recomand going back to 12. LTS ?
<Ben64> they also receive security updates for 5 years, starting with 12.04, as opposed to the 9 months with non-lts
<schultza> no
<schultza> wait until the 14.04 release
<Ben64> netameta__: nah, just be sure to upgrade to 14.04 before july
<netameta__> i dont really know how to upgrade yet, i will learn by then i guess
<Ben64> come back in here sometime between april and july :)
<netameta__> Schultza about my public_html folder  when i stat it, i get :
<netameta__> Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: ( 1000/  ubuntu)   Gid: ( 1000/  ubuntu)
<Ben64> as for your wordpress issue, there is a #wordpress channel, might be better suited for your main question
<netameta__> or that's not enough to tell you if its secure
<schultza> netameta__: try making a copy of your wordpress install directory and re-install it in a new fresh directory
<schultza> netameta__: thats fine.. you need RX permissions for public
<schultza> thats the last two r-x
<welllastchance> When you install extra packages as part of a preseed file, where do you put the packages on the iso? can't find documentation of this anywhere
<netameta__> so the above is ok
<schultza> yes
<schultza> have you compared your working wp with your non-working wp install?
<netameta__> schultza thanks , then the wp issue is not some freaking hacking, its something i changed i guess.
<netameta__> yea most of it,
<schultza> i think so
<netameta__> i will retrace then
<advx_> hi all, good morning
<netameta__> bah.. that's wierd been programming for 2 years now, never had an issue like that before
<netameta__> anyways schultza ben64 and oerheks thanks for the help
<Wulframn> How do I rename an EHDD via the command line?
<magicflakes> hi guys any idea why this happens when I try to do sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<magicflakes>  libxml2-dev : Depends: libxml2 (= 2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu4.6) but 2.9.0+dfsg1-4ubuntu4 is to be installed
<basketball> how do i synchronize the caps lock numlock and scroll lock status lights of two keyboards one being USB and one being laptops keyboard. Like when i press the caps button on on keyboard both that and the other keyboard's caps lock light turns on and same with num lock and scroll lock
<Ruskin> Hi
<xangua> magicflakes: sounds like you added a PPA
<magicflakes> let me check
<p0rkbelly> dumb question: On windows when I "moved" a folder to the same disk -- it was basically instant. On ubuntu, not so much -- it's actually moving the files instead of updating an index in the filesystem?
<crazybotsmoker> the box my ubuntu was on died. I have the harddrive, how do I get the home directory off using a live DVD / USB, everytime I try and access it wont let me
<crazybotsmoker> I have some type of symlink - shortcut - Access-Your_Private-Data.Desktop
<crazybotsmoker> in the home directory when accessing via knoppix
<daftykins> p0rkbelly: depends how you partitioned, file systems used... etc.
<crazybotsmoker> its one partion
<crazybotsmoker> and i used the standart ext4
<crazybotsmoker> I think thats what its called
<crazybotsmoker> I didnt do any fancy option durring setup. just defaults
<crazybotsmoker> I tried changing the persiision but i get an erro
<mbff> hello, I am trying to connect to an openvpn server and I think I am running into issues with dns. I see the word dnsmasq thrown around
<mbff> should I be using dnsmasq? Does it affect my connection to my vpn
<Bashing-om> crazybotsmoker: From a liveDVD, one should be able to mount that partition and copy the /home directory off.
<daftykins> it's likely down to home encryption
<vfw> I'm looking for a way to end up with files that will be ordered in nubered sequence and so I need to have a 0 before the number, because it goes into double digits.  Here is the command I'm using, (that needs to be adjusted):
<vfw> convert Saturday-Night-Live-White-Letters.pdf Image-%0d.jpg
<vfw> or  convert File.pdf  Image-%0d.jpg
<vfw> With what I have now, it starts with Image-0.jpg What I need is to start with Image-001.jpg and go up from there.
<ankurk_> So I installed Postfix on my VPS, can anyone tell me where can I see inbox?
<vfw> Any ideas?
<kdworak> Gnea: hello, remember me!?
<ankurk_> Google results tell me that it is /var/mail/[username] but there are no folder in mail :/
<ankurk_> *folders
<basketball> how do i synchronize the caps lock numlock and scroll lock status lights of two keyboards one being USB and one being laptops keyboard. Like when i press the caps button on on keyboard both that and the other keyboard's caps lock light turns on and same with num lock and scroll lock
<kdworak> Gnea: hello, remember me?
<extr3me> hello ppl
<madoka> anyone can type “你好”?
<vimbro> 你好
<vfw> 你好
<extr3me> gfjgfgf
<vfw> madoka: But no, I can't "type" it.
<vimbro> madoka: yeah, I just copied yours
<kdworak> Can anyone here help me with a bash script?
<extr3me> i dont know much  but u can ask
<kdworak> I need to learn how to make a script that will automate the process of making a web-hosting config file
<madoka> I don't know English...
<kdworak> what would I use for that, functions, variables, loops, etc
<happyfr0gg> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.4 and in the LXDE. Can LXDE show mp3 images in the file manager?
<basketball> other dvds work why doesnt paranoia
<Genome36_> hello does anyone here can help me understand why when using fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -F it doesnt pack my files in the deb even thought specified by the rules file
<extr3me> it depends from where the data is coming
<Genome36_> rules file -> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11171255/sandbox/rikuto-launcher-1.0/debian/rules
<Genome36_> extr3me: i've packed the folder into a tarball (tar.gz) then used sudo dh_make -f tarball_file.tar.gz (including email and all), then changed
<kdworak> Gnea: hello, remember me?
<Genome36_> extr3me: then changed the debian files like the copyright, rules and control
<JordanJ2> What is the fastest way to copy something to a remote machine from windows to ubuntu?
<Genome36_> jordanj2 copy what ?
<JordanJ2> A few gig files
<Genome36_> jordanj2 ssh
<JordanJ2> How would I copy it over ssh?
<Genome36_> jordanj2 ssh user@exampleaddress ( or ip )
<basketball> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Genome36_> jordanj2 cp -R /home/user/remote_folder /home/user/new_folder ( on local pc)
<Genome36_> jordanj2 or invert
<JordanJ2> So to copy something from windows to a ubuntu VPS I would do that, Genome36_?
<basketball> how do i play a blueray dvd
<Genome36_> jordanj2 if its a file you write the full path to the remote file then the full path to your local
<Genome36_> jordanj2 you could ...
<Genome36_> jordanj2 or  use dropbox
<Genome36_> i have 40 gigs
<Genome36_> files are what size ?
<JordanJ2> So remote file would be like root@198.99.54.x:C:\Users\Jordan\Desktop ?
<JordanJ2> 2GB and 5GB
<Genome36_> first you log in with root@198.99.54.x
<JordanJ2> Yes
<Genome36_> where are the two machine located
<Genome36_> machines ***
<JordanJ2> One in my home and one in a datacentre
<Genome36_> home is linux ?
<Genome36_> i guess
<JordanJ2> Windows
<Genome36_> use putty
<MavKen> what is a good replacement for netflix on ubuntu?  I installed ubuntu over windows without even thinking there would be an issue with netflix
<JordanJ2> Yes
<Genome36_> for windows
<Genome36_> jordanj2 or if you would like to have a GUI there is an application built for win mac and linux called filezilla
<Noah_AT> Hello, I need support installing Ubuntu 12.04.4-server. Please message me if you can help. I'm having issues at partition time.
<JordanJ2> I am doing it over sftp now.
<Genome36_> https://filezilla-project.org
<JordanJ2> It's just taking way to long for a 1 gig file
<Genome36_> sure it does use sftp (sftp is a file transfer protocol over ssh)
<pancakes9> if i start a new ubuntu installation everything is owned by root:root and if i add a new user, let's say john, that user john always has to use sudo to do stuff, what's the best way to approach this problem without chown and chmod everything
<JordanJ2> I am.
<JordanJ2> It's taken 5 hours so far
<Genome36_> first entry on top is the ip address then second i the username third is the password finally the fourth is the port number then press enter on the keyboard to connect
<JordanJ2> Using sftp provided by the Putty team
<Genome36_> jordanj2 forget putty use filezilla
<JordanJ2> Ok
<Genome36_> https://filezilla-project.org
<Genome36_> its easier
<pancakes9> is there anyway to setup the ubuntu instance to deal with everything being owned by root:root? i don't always to use root but i don't always wanna type sudo either
<Genome36_> jordanj2 i use it since i manage my own lamp server and sometimes need to transfer files to it or from it
<JordanJ2> Ah
<Genome36_> put sometimes nothing beats a terminal shell using ssh
<netameta__> is there a way to some how copy a complete server (ubunutu installation) and move it to another ?
<netameta__> Like making a whole clone of it
<Genome36_> netameta__:  there is a way to make a live disk out of a linux install on a hdd, somehow you could use it
<netameta__> well.. i dont have access to the actual server those are 2 amazon ec2 accounts i want to transfer between
<Genome36_> netameta__: you use an existing install to create a live from it (without disturbing the computer hdd itself)
<Genome36_> netameta__: file transfer ?
<Noah_AT> I had Ubuntu 11.04 Natty. I was upgrading to Oneiric, but I realized I'd rather just do a 12.04.4 LTS clean install. So I force shut down 5hrs into the upgrade and tried to wipe the hard drive using gparted and then install the clean Ubuntu. I've gotten stuck at the partition phase every time
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: stuck how ?
<netameta__> genom, do you have any site i could read about it ?
<netameta__> or do you know of ..
<Genome36_> netameta__: is it a file transfer ?
<Genome36_> or installation copy
<pancakes9> Genome36_: why do you ignore me
<Genome36_> oh sorry pancakes9
<pancakes9> Genome36_: would you have an answer to my question?
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: thanks, I'm in rescue mode right now for the first time.. I honestly don't remember all the errors it has thrown. I've been troubleshooting for hours, and got totally lost, so I'm going back to the drawing board to see the errors again
<Genome36_> pancakes9: sure just trying to find a script for you
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: best thing is to copy all your personal data to a safe external hdd or a seperate partition from your install
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: I'm prepared to go scorched earth. Everything is backed up and I want to start from absolute scratch with Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: hold on a sec ill help pancakes9
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: go for it
<Genome36_> pancakes9: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11171255/administration here is the script
<PhoenixSTF> Hello guys does anyone know if pessulus will be available to Trusty?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|PhoenixSTF,
<ubottu> PhoenixSTF,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> PhoenixSTF, ask the other channel
<netameta__> gnome36_ what you mean is it a file transfer
<netameta__> you know of amazon ect2 ?
<netameta__> so i have 2 different accounts, with 2 instances, i want to copy a whole instance into another
<Genome36_> pancakes9: open a terminal the write "sudo -s" then "cd /home/user/Downloads" then "./administration"
<Genome36_> netameta__: not really :(
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: are you using a live usb
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: and what is you hard drive space ?
<pancakes9> Genome36_: there's not an easier way to do it?
<Genome36_> pancakes9: nop
<Genome36_> pancakes9: only root has to be root else the user might break stuff, unless you know what you do
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: ?
<Noah_AT> Genome36_:  sorry, the partitioner is starting up, I'll have that info for you in a sec
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: is it a recovery session or a live installaion
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: best way it to clean install
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: when I started chatting I was in recovery. Now I am at the (!!) Partition Disks page in a clean install
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: great !
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: I have the option to choose a partitioning method
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: I have around 111GB
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: which option should I choose?
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: open the application "disks"
<thiago__> hello
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: How do I do that?
<thiago__> do what?
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: I'm looking at "Guided - resize SCSI1 (0,0,0)... /n Guided - use entire disk /n Guided use entire disk and set up LVM..." thats the screen I'm on
<Genome36_> Noah_AT:  you should have chosen the option "try ubuntu" instead of "install ubuntu"
<noonk__> anybody using irssi?
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: kk I'll go back to the main menu then? I'm booting from install CD
<greeter> noonk__: i don't use irssi regularly but i know a bit about it
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: TRY UBUNTU
<paul__> hi hwot do  i install stereo mix
<yeik> not try ubuntu!
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: its always better in case you need apps
<Noah_AT> apps?
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: applications like gparted disks or a terminal
<Noah_AT> gotcha
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: kk going back
<paul__> anyone know hot to install streo mix in linux
<Genome36_> k
<yeik> so, i have noticed that lately when I try and connect via ssh, it doesn't accept my ssh key...
<Genome36_> paul__: no sorry ...
<noonk__> greeter: do you know how can i see the people that's on the channel?
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<greeter> noonk__: that's actually something i've never figured out, sorry. have you asked in #irssi ?
<Genome36_> yeik: regenerate your rsa key
<yeik> noonk there is a /help and a /users /who i think
<noonk__> greeter: hmmm good idea... i gonna try there! thanks :)
<yeik> Genome36_,  my key works, after I have one connection open.
<greeter> noonk__: you're welcome. good luck :-)
<Kion> is ubuntuone not working?
<cfhowlett> Kion, it works.
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: don't see "Try Ubuntu" as an option. "Install Ubuntu Server, Multiple Server install with MAAS, Check disk for defects, Test memory, Boot from first hard disk, rescue broken system"
<Kion> cfhowlett: strange I tried to sync my folder and it didn't work
<yeik> I do have encrypted home folder, but i have files and processes always running, with screen, so i would think it wouldn't be the encryption issue.
<cfhowlett> Kion, go to the online client and check your settings
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: are you setting up a server or a pc to use
<Kion> cfhowlett: keeps telling me auth failed
<Noah_AT> a no gui server
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: you should have said it, nvm, give me a sec to remember how to partition on server
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: My bad. No problem, thanks for looking into it
<cfhowlett> Kion, one.ubuntu.com   login and check your settings
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: if i remember you have to say which language to use and wich type of keyboard you have first
<Noah_AT> yup
<Kion> cfhowlett: yes, I can log in via web browser but for some reason the ubuntu included client is not really working for me
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: then what do you see?
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: you have to use the basic install
<cfhowlett> Kion, use the web browser to configure your setting as if it were a new machine
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: then set the language, keyboard, time zone, hostname (computer name) and network
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: its detecting hardware to find cd-rom drives atm
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: will do
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: after you get a prompt to install with options, state them with a number like "1 - install" "2- lvm" etc
<Stirner> Hola...
<Noah_AT> Genome36_:  will do
<Stirner> tengo una duda...
<Stirner> ¿está en inglés?
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: i thing the last option will be "manual", choose it ...
<cfhowlett> !es|Stirner,
<ubottu> Stirner,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Genome36_> i think *** not thing
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: Configured language, keyboard, hostname, full name, username, should I choose to encrypt my home directory?
<yeik> Noah_AT, are you the only person that will ever use the computer?
<cfhowlett> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: its better not to encrypt, since sometimes you have to recover your data after problems such like the one you have exeprienced
<Genome36_> experienced*
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: gotcha, onwards then
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: timezone done.
<Stirner> Hi
<Stirner> I ask you something...
<cfhowlett> !ask|Stirner,
<ubottu> Stirner,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fibz_> oh man....   i was trying to copy a 5GB ISO of a disk backup to a thumb drive.   tumblerd crashed and now the file is not in the original source directory or on the thumbdrive.   what can i do? is it gone? is it time for photorec?
<Stirner> cfhowlett, How Can I apply Moka theme?
<Stirner> ubottu, Sorry, I didn't know
<ubottu> Stirner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stirner> jaja I understand.
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: I've arrived. Choose manual then? It is at the bottom
<Genome36_> fibz_: photorec or testdisk most likely since the data is still physically there
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: it sure is at the bottom .. choose it
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: then state every option you see (this part is really important)
<Stirner> ?
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: "Guided Partitioning
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: whoops.
<Stirner> How Can I apply moka theme? I already install...
<Stirner> Anyone?
<Stirner> Is it a stupid question?
<cfhowlett> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: ?
<trism> Stirner: install unity-tweak-tool then you can use that to change the icon theme
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: "Guided Partitioning, Configure software RAID, Configure the Logical Volume Manager, Configure encrypted volumes, Configure iSCSI volumes, Undo changed to partitions, and Finish partitioning and write changes to disk" with a little section showing "SCST1 (0,0,0) (sea) - 120.0 GB ATA ST9120822A #1 Primary 120.0 GB ext2
<JordanJ2> How do I put a directory into .tar ?
<Stirner> But If I install gnome...?
<Genome36_> jordanj2 use winrar
<jnoob22> ugh.
<jdavis> How do I see the status of a btrfs raid1? E.g. are both devices connected and mirroring properly?
<trism> Stirner: there is also gnome-tweak-tool, not that it necessarily matters, same keys
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: guided part
<Noah_AT> cool
<JordanJ2> Genome36_, How do I do it on the command line?
<Stirner> I will do it, thanks
<Genome36_> jordanj2 dont know ..
<SchrodingersScat> JordanJ2: example: tar zcvf foo.tar.gz /foo/bar/foo/
<Noah_AT> Genome36_: G is for "guided". "G - resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sea) and use freed space, G - use entire disk, G - use entire disk and set up LVM, G - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM, Manual"
<JordanJ2> What is zcvf stand for, SchrodingersScat?
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: g resize
<SchrodingersScat> JordanJ2: z compress, c create, v verbose , f file-name
<SchrodingersScat> JordanJ2: also see: man tar
<JordanJ2> Ok
<JordanJ2> Thank you
<brian___> .
<brian___> so i did a sudo apt-get install -f and it started removing critical packages
<brian___> by the time I noticed it's done some serious damage
<brian___> any way to reverse it???
<Caelum> anyone know a good guide for building your own kernel on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !kernel|Caelum,
<ubottu> Caelum,: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Caelum> thank you
<seronis> "find . -exec touch -t 200001010000 {} +"  when i use that in a bash script it always leaves exactly one file with a date unmodified (the most recently created file).  is there a reason for this ?
<brian___> so i did a sudo apt-get install -f and it started removing critical packages
<brian___> by the time I noticed it's done some serious damage
<brian___> any way to reverse it???
<Caelum> brian___: look in /var/log/dpkg.log for what got removed and reinstall those
<Radon_3> ok, so hello every one, I hope you are all ok and having a good time. a few days back I installed Ubuntu on my hard disk, on another partition, on the first partition, I have windows 7 running, the problem is that I was stupid enough to install the grub loader on the exact freaking partition as Ubuntu itself, the I couldn't get to grub. I used Easy
<Radon_3> BCD and added an Ubuntu option to the boot menu of windows 7, now I am happy that grub shows up. there is one tiny problem though, for some unknown reasons grub still thinks that the kernel is in (hd0,0) or (hd0,1) and goes 'try'ing to load from there but it cannot, cause as I investigated it should be loading from (hd0,5) how can I fix this?
<Stirner> I can't... I don't have moka theme
<Caelum> Radon_3: use the install disk to chroot into your install and run install-grub again with the right partition
<Caelum> Radon_3: you'll need to mount /proc /sys and /dev after you chroot
<slipttees> hi guys
<Radon_3> Caelum: can you give me a step by step tutorial somewhere how I should do that?
<Radon_3> slipttees: morning
<Stirner> I installed gnome tweak tool... but I check at "themes" and It supposes that I have to see it... (the theme) Isn't?
<slipttees> after upgrade kernel to 3.2.0-60-generic-pae my sound card no recognized! :/
<Caelum> Radon_3: so grub is loading, but the kernel can't find the root device?
<slipttees> called "fictitious output"
<slipttees> Radon_3: morning... sorry :)
<Radon_3> Caelum: exactly, though I think grub can't find the kernel
<Radon_3> slipttees: no need to be sorry man, it is absolutely alright :)
<Caelum> Radon_3: what is the actual message you get when you try to boot
<Caelum> Radon_3: anyway, at the menu try pressing 'e' and edit the boot block
<Radon_3> ok: it gives a very very fast try (hd0,0)     try(hd0,1)    not found something(?)    I had to use Pause/Break key to read it, and then it gives me grub> and then nothing
<Caelum> ok
<Caelum> so it can't find the kernel
<Radon_3> yeap :(
<Stirner> Ummm..
<Caelum> I think in the boot block you edit when you press 'e' you can tell it where the kernel is
<cfhowlett> slipttees, reboot and login to the previous kernel
<Radon_3> isn't this 'e' thingy only available when you actually see the boot menue of grub?
<Caelum> hold tab when grub is booting so it gives you the menu
<Caelum> then press e on the kernel entry
<Radon_3> ooooh, amazing, didn't know about it....
<Radon_3> ok
<Radon_3> I'm going to do that
<Stirner> I installed gnome tweak tool but I can't see moka theme at "themes"
<Caelum> ah crap it's actually shift
<Stirner> :s
<Stirner> ¿Algún mexicano?
<Stirner> jaja
<slipttees> cfhowlett: remove kernel?
<cfhowlett> slipttees, I did NOT suggest removing the kernel.  booting an older version allows you back onto the system.
<Radon_3> hi all again, the tab holding didn't work
<Caelum> Radon_3: sorry I told you the wrong key, it's actually shift
<Caelum> Radon_3: I got confused because it's tab on the install cd
<Radon_3> Ok, so what exactly happens if I hold the tab key for so long?
<Radon_3> Cause I did?
<jitesh> hii
<Caelum> nothing it's shift
<slipttees> okay. i will try
<Radon_3> ok, I'm going again
<slipttees> tnk a lot
<Radon_3> So you sure this time?
<Caelum> Radon_3: but also, if grub can't find the /boot it won't be able to pull up the menu
<Stirner> WHAT THE HELL!!! jajaja I have to do alone...
<Stirner> Thanks
<Caelum> Radon_3: yah http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time-on-a-single-boot-system-not-dual-boot
<Stirner> fuckin' cocksuckerssss
<Caelum> lol
<Radon_3> Caelum: ok so it can't find the kernel, and you say nothing will happen after holding shift in this situation, so what am I doing now?
<Caelum> Radon_3: no if it can find the grub.cfg shift will give you the menu, but if it can't then it won't
<Caelum> Radon_3: in which case you'll have to use the install disk to repair
<Radon_3> Caelum: ok, how will I be doing that?
<Caelum> Radon_3: see "fixing a broken system" here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<root_> Gnea: hello how are ya
<in_deep_thought> I want to add one line to a script that should run on my ubuntu startup
<in_deep_thought> where should I put the file with thee script?
<kdworak> Gnea: hello
<kdworak> Can anyone help me with a bash script?
<cfhowlett> !bash|kdworak,
<ubottu> kdworak,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Radon_3> thanks folks, especially Caelum, see you in a bit
<john38> Hi i know ubuntu 10.04 isnt supported anymore but can i still use the software center??
<Bashing-om> john38: Maybe, as 10.04 server edition is still supported.
<john38> Does anybody know for sure
<jamesd> john38: no, i tried to upgrade from it and couldn't find anyone with a working repo for it
<jamesd> had to use a fresh install\
<john38> jamesd, no i know the repo wont work what i meant was the ubuntu software center
<john38> jamesd, would that!! still work
<kdworak> I am trying to make a script that will automate the webhosting config file
<jamesd> john38: didn't try... everything i tried to install failed...
<john38> jamesd, oh ok
<mukti_> I have a server that I suddenly cannot ssh into from my home. If I try to ssh from another VPN (on the same provider/subnet) I can access it, its only from my home network where I see issues.
<mukti_> Does anyone know what might cause that?
<mukti_> I do have a console to the server, but I'm not sure why I can't get to it. Nothing shows in /var/log/syslog when I try connecting either
<john38> Hey whats the difference between destkop and server versions could i still use a server version normally like i would a destkop???
<olalonde> I'm installing Ubuntu server and there is 3 options for disk partioning: use entire disk, use entire disk with LVM and use entire disk with encrypted LVM. which one should I use?
<olalonde> I have a 2TB hdd
<john38> i guess use entire disk
<olalonde> second option was selected by default so I went with that :O
<olalonde> guess it's not that important for a noob
<john38> sorry i never installed server
<mrpizzaface> Hey if anyone minds i was wondering if anyone knows a fix for a issue with pulseaudio not sending mic activity to skype ? also the monitor of my mic freezes as soon as i enter a call
<john38> my question is
<john38> could i use ubuntu server edition like i would a desktop edition
<john38> mrpizzaface, i been down that road pulseaudio and skype and ubuntu never work well
<john38> mrpizzaface, unless someone can help you
<john38> mrpizzaface, thats why i dual boot to windows for skype
<mrpizzaface> john38: yeah its not a option for me right now sadly :( sata controller in laptop is dead
<mrpizzaface> im serriously thinking of removing the audio local server and going back to lovely hard to configure ASLA
<lrcaballero> mrpizzaface: look here... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/get-sound-working-in-skype-with-ubuntu.html....good luck
<mrpizzaface> lrcaballero: it was a nice try but was no cigar
<Guest37996> Hi
<Guest37996> I'd like to find out some information
<mrpizzaface> and i have serriously just noticed this if i play anyother sound i cant hear anything from skype ... not even the test call
<john38> jamesd, lucid lynx server edition is still supported right with repo and software center??
<Guest37996> Is there a way I can reduce an ubuntu installation to bash?
<jamesd> john38: not sure i was able to get 11.x version working and upgraded, but in the end it was a mistake should of just grabbed the latest 12.x from the start even with the 1 hour d/l on a friends slow link it would of been faster
<Guest37996> reason being is that I want a pure pash prompt that I can use to develop programs on as I learn the bash language
<jamesd> Guest37996: there are better distros if you just need a shell... really tiny distros exist that just come with a shell.
<mrpizzaface> is there anyway to force a program to use ALSA ?
<Guest37996> can you name one that I can use?
<kmofukka> can someone help me with my iptables on zentyal plz.  I'm using a postservice hook and this is what is running http://pastebin.com/tMhYYsFA
<Guest37996> I'd prefer to be able to use it in virtualbox
<lrcaballero> jamesd: how about a netinstall? would that help if perhaps guest37996 prefers Ubuntu?
<Guest37996> I'm actually using a heavily rebuilt form of ubuntu as we speak
<Guest37996> but the virtualmachine allows me to keep all of my files seperate since im lazy with keeping files organized
<jamesd> lrcaballero that is what i ended up doing...
<jamesd> it was fun fighting an old defective bios image.. refuse to boot a flashdrive with any harddrive mounted, had to hot-insert into a controller that didn't support it to finally get it working
<lrcaballero> Guest37996: have you consider doing a netinstall of Ubuntu?
<prsteele> Anyone able to tell me in which order the various user config files are loaded on login (e.g., .profile, .xprofile, .Xkbmap, ...) I ask because I know that my .xprofile is being sourced, but the settings are being overwritten after
<lrcaballero> Guest37996: read about Ubuntu netinstall here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<prsteele> perhaps a more specific question: does anyone know where 'xset' settings might be overwritten?
<FuuqUmiist> is there a way to get TurboTax to work on Ubuntu?
<olalonde1> Ubuntu won't boot when my monitor is not connected :(
<olalonde1> it says something about uninstalling generic driver
<kdworak> Hello guys i have a question on website migration, when I move the .php files into the example.com directory do I give them apache.apache privileges or apache.username ?
<olalonde1> :(
<kdworak> Hello guys i have a question on website migration, when I move the .php files into the example.com directory do I give them apache.apache privileges or apache.username ?
<kdworak> Hello guys i have a question on website migration, when I move the .php files into the example.com directory do I give them apache.apache ownership or apache.username ?
<keo> hello
<keo> I need help with ubuntu
<keo> When I log into my user, I get a black screen and a cursor
<keo> anyone know how I can fix this?
<kdworak> no one is here responding i been trying
<kdworak> keo do you get anything before the cursor?
<keo> I did
<keo> get the login screen
<keo> then I enter my password
<kdworak> no i mean on the black screen is there any text before the cursor
<keo> to get the black screen
<keo> nop
<keo> also I started messing with nvidia stuff
<keo> and now I get a stack trace
<keo> before anything
<kdworak> sounds like a kernel panic
<keo> yeah
<kdworak> sorry im too noob to help ya i got my own questions and no one is here
<keo> lol
<kdworak> ya...
<keo> I'm so screwed
<kdworak> why
<keo> recovery mode doesn't work either
<kdworak> ur not screwed, we just have no one to guide us
<keo> don't even get login screen now
<kdworak> ouch
<shubhamjain> is there a name for commands which continuously display output like, "top"
<Guest27993> /nick vincent3333
<keo> this channel fucking sucks
<bazhang> !nomodeset | keo try this
<ubottu> keo try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bazhang> keo lets not curse here please
<keo> thought everyone was afk
<bazhang> shubhamjain, utils ?
<kdworak> hello anyone here?
<bazhang> kdworak, ask a support question if you wish
<keo> what do I do if unit won't start?
<keo> unity
<bazhang> try gnome-fallback-session
<chillibite> i need to open a .dwg file that was created using autocad 2010
<chillibite> will librecad work
<chillibite> or is there something else
<keo> command not found
<chillibite> powis is spamming me with porn sites
<bazhang> keo, you r problem only started after you changed video drivers?
<chillibite> the file i need to open is a house plan in .dwg format
<keo> my problems started when I had to restart when ubuntu crashed
<bazhang> chillibite, what have you tried so far
<keo> then I got a blackscreen when logging in
<keo> then I got a kernel panic
<keo> then I uninstalled nvidia and I can log in, but no unity
<bazhang> !info gnome-fallback-session
<ubottu> Package gnome-fallback-session does not exist in saucy
<bazhang> what
<bazhang> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> gnome-session-fallback  <--- thats the package to install keo
<keo> unable to locate package
<keo> nm
<bazhang> found it?
<keo> ya, installing
<keo> so this will restore unity?
<bazhang> if that works, then it's a matterof the 3d driver issue
<keo> ok it's installed but it won't let me run the command
<keo> says it's not instlaled
<bazhang> you need to logout then choose at login
<keo> how do I logout?
<bazhang> top right corner got an icon/dropdown menu?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48700/is-there-software-that-can-view-dwg-files chillibite
<bazhang> ah he quit
<toyimp> hello
<olalonde> yay, I built my first machine and it boots :P
<olalonde> thanks for everyone who helped me
<toyimp> grats olalonde =)
<bazhang> I read that as 'time machine'
<olalonde> home server :P
<network> some free vpn
<olalonde> now planning to install a bunch of apps with docker
<network> ?
<bazhang> thats not on topic here network
<mobilemeyhem> Can anybody else get media streaming to work with with the xbox? I'm using mediatomb but I don't think that's what I'm looking for.
<network> ok
<bazhang> !find xbmc
<ubottu> Found: xbmc, xbmc-bin, xbmc-data, xbmc-eventclients-common, xbmc-eventclients-dev, xbmc-eventclients-j2me, xbmc-eventclients-ps3, xbmc-eventclients-wiiremote, xbmc-eventclients-xbmc-send, xbmc-skin-confluence (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xbmc&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<mobilemeyhem> I'll check it. Thanks
<_GordOFF_> hi
<keo> I don't have an launcher
<keo> or dash
<keo> or top panel
<keo> just a wallpaper
<bazhang> keo, then you'll need to restart if you cannot get to a menu of some sort; what I did previously in this case was to install unity 2d from terminal ctrl-alt-t , then run it from alt-f2, log out fix the driver then back
<keo> how do I fix the driver?
<bazhang> get into a working environment that has menus and such
<bazhang> I just gave you one such method
<keo> I have a working environment
<keo> I'm trying to fix unity
<bazhang> you have no menus, no tab, no dash or the like, that does not sound like "working"
<toyimp> if I add other desktop environments, will I have to reinstall x11 programs for that environment?
<bazhang> toyimp, like kubuntu-desktop or similar?
<keo> gnome fall back works
<keo> but default ubuntu doesn't work
<toyimp> like gnome or cinnamon
<bazhang> then use that
<bazhang> now remove the various 3rd party drivers you have installed and get nvidia-current
<keo> I have an ati card
<bazhang> toyimp, I dont believe so
<toyimp> bazhang, thanks =)
<toyimp> bazhang, I was just curious. I'll check into it more when I get a chance.
<bazhang> <keo> then I uninstalled nvidia and I can log in, but no unity
<bazhang> keo you said quite the contrary just a moment ago
<keo> it fixed the black screen
<bazhang> what did
<keo> uninstalling nvidia
<keo> but still no launcher etc
<bazhang> why did you install nvidia drivers for an ati card in the first place
<keo> I don't know what happened
<bazhang> toyimp, if by gnome you mean gnome-shell, then no; keep in mind that unity and gnome-shell are shells from gnome3
<bazhang> not tried cinnamon so I cannot comment though
<toyimp> bazhang, ah alrighty. I'll keep that in mind while checking out some articles.
<toyimp> at least I won't have to reinstall programs.
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 607 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<toyimp> nice
<bazhang> its in the repos too toyimp , so you can apt-get install gnome-shell cinnamon then choose
<toyimp> indeed. I heard about it from an article about things to do after installing Ubuntu. Cinnamon and Gnome were two of the suggestions.
<toyimp> article from itsfoss dot com
<bazhang> those are definitely favorites
<keo> anyone know how to restore unity?
<kdworak> Hey guys
<toyimp> hello
<kdworak> WP_ROOT=$1  # <--- wordpress root directory
<kdworak> does the above mean that $1 stands for current dir
<kdworak> ?
<kdworak> i dont get it its like a variable that = a variable?
<kdworak> anyone?
<gt240> is it somehow possible to uninstall nouveau from the liveusb iso?
<Spl0it_S4in7> Hi , I am having problem with nginx
<Spl0it_S4in7> subdomain is not working
<Spl0it_S4in7> it's showing www domain's website
<Spl0it_S4in7> http://0bin.net/paste/QkNsjCdor9W4bRgZ#
<Spl0it_S4in7> here's conf file
<Spl0it_S4in7> is there something wrong?
<toyimp> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 182 kB, installed size 600 kB
<toyimp> ooo I like it
<olalonde> ubuntu 12.04 uses upstart or systemd?
<Spl0it_S4in7> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> olalonde, upstart
<heyun> If I want to compile c++ source file,whether I must have to install g++ when I have gcc already?
<heyun> Whether  it does n't install g++ back end automatically?
<bazhang> heyun, did you install build-essential ?
<heyun> bazhang , what's that? I'm new to linux programming.
<bazhang> heyun, thats the metapackage to install for compling basic needs, will pull in most of what is necessary
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<heyun> bazhang, Weather build-essential needed for c++ or every source file?
<toyimp> what is the interface called for when you alt+shift+f2? Is that tty or is it called something else?
<toyimp> trying to figure out why mine won't work. Making sure I have the right name for it in google.
<bazhang> ctrl alt f2?
<toyimp> yes that one. Didn't want to try it to make sure since it would make it so I had to reboot
<bazhang> alt f7 will bring you back
<bazhang> +ctrl aht is
<bazhang> augh typos
<toyimp> awesome
<toyimp> hehe
<toyimp> ctrl+alt=f7?
<toyimp> +
<bazhang> -= ++
<toyimp> :P
<bazhang> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<toyimp> But what is that interface called?
<bazhang> the getty?
<bazhang> tty?
<toyimp> yep that! Thanks just found the forum post about it with the same issue.
<bazhang> :)
<toyimp> woot f7 works. Still just a blank screen though.
<toyimp> on tty
<paul__> can i get help
<ikonia> if you ask a question and someone knows the answer, yes
<paul__> im trying to update my graphics card driver this is amd radeon hd 8550g but their is no driver for it in linux
<paul__> i have a lenovo E545 laptop but no support for this driver in linux
<ikonia> paul__: 1.) why are you trying to update it 2.) how do you know there is no driver in linux 3.) if there is no driver in linux what do you want us to do about the lack of driver
<paul__> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my graphics adapter is saying unkown
<paul__> so what should i do?
<ikonia> does it actually work ?
<ikonia> do you have a display ?
<paul__> i have a display but its not working right
<ikonia> you need to be more specific than "not working right"
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<Guest41137> how i can enable numpad mouse. im just installing xubuntu 13.10 and i don't have mouse.
<lesshaste> ow do I add a repository? I am on saucy
<lesshaste> in the old days I used to use synaptic
<lesshaste> is that still allowed?
<Guest41137> old version of xubuntu HAD that numpad mouse. i find it very useful.
<bazhang> lesshaste, what repo
<bazhang> PPA or some other
<lesshaste> https://launchpad.net/~mapnik/+archive/v2.2.0
<vadimkolchev> hi all. I'm trying to install the game Euro Truck Simulator 2, but the installer gives me error: Error opening terminal: xterm and installation aborts. Please, help
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: sudo apt-get install xterm
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, it is installed
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: how you doing instalation?
<HPIndyGone> Anyone know much about alsa sound?
<PatBateman> hey
<PatBateman> I have a 35 GB ubuntu partition, and the folders/files on it take 25GB. Where are the missing 10GB ??
<PatBateman> I run BleachBit but released only 2BG space
<PatBateman> any idea?
<anudasanudasis> PatBateman: what says df -h?
<vadimkolchev> i make .sh file executable and then execute it with the use of terminal. Tried both - gnome-terminal and xterm - the error is the same
<PatBateman> checking
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: are you root?
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, tried both ways-  no difference here
<PatBateman> anudasanudasis: /dev/sda4        35G   28G  5.2G  85% /
<anudasanudasis> PatBateman: its normal
<geirha> A certain percentage of an ext4 system is reserved
<PatBateman> so the measured 24BG is 28GB in real?
<PatBateman> I see
<geirha> How do you determine it's 24G?
<PatBateman> geirha: used krusader pressed space on folders
<PatBateman> but this df command is more precise i think
<PatBateman> so Im satisfied , thanks guys
<anudasanudasis> PatBateman: and, by teh way, there can be zeroes files
<anudasanudasis> PatBateman:  so caleed zeroes
<PatBateman> caleed?
<anudasanudasis> PatBateman: even yero file need some space
<PatBateman> ahm ok
<vadimkolchev> hi all. I'm trying to install the game Euro Truck Simulator 2, but the installer gives me error: Error opening terminal: xterm and installation aborts. Please, help
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: what do you see after run .sh ?
<bekks> vadimkolchev: do you have xterm installed?
<uis> could anybody help me how to break in ssh session regarding uids
<vadimkolchev> bekks, yes, I even tried to run installer from it
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, it is unpacking installer and then says the abovementioned error
<geirha> PatBateman: Yeah, it's probably the difference between file size and disk usage. A file with size 3kB will actually take up 4096 bytes of the disk
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, after some time
<bekks> uis: What do you man?
<uis> can anybody reverse bin file regarding linux permissions
<bekks> uis: What do you mean?
<PatBateman> geirha: i see right
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: maybe, bdad unpacking
<bekks> uis: What does "reverse bin file regarding linux permissions" mean?
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, I downloaded 2 times, same result
<uis> http://pastebin.com/TqvqeVzA
<uis> i logged into ssh session
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: download from same source?
<uis> to get the permission to read another user file i have to break the bin file which is located in that session that file contain the code
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, actually it was torrent. yes. and others say that it runs okay
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, on 13.04, however here i have 13.10
<uis> if i get the shell then i can get the permission
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: so, ask them
<bekks> uis: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, they don't know, that's why I came here
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: why then dont know if you say that they say, that it is ok
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: why they dont know
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, they have 13.04 and I have 13.10, they have no idea why it works on 13.04 and doesn't on 13.10
<bekks> uis: From what you told me in your unasked query, it is just a challenge and not Ubuntu support related then.
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: actually, yes, there can be many reassons
<uis> then where to ask this query could u suggest the right channel
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: different libraries, for example
<cfhowlett> uis, #linux
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: why you have no same version of ubuntu like them?
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, why then problems with xterm?
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, I wan't to have the latest
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev:  there is no problem with xterm
<cloneG> hello I would like to merge two opensource projects could I do business with the result?
<anudasanudasis> cloneG: read GNU
<joy4u> shortcut to clear in terminal window is CTRL + L.....:-D
<cfhowlett> !gnu|cloneG,
<ubottu> cloneG,: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, I'm sure about that
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: sure about what?
<vadimkolchev> anudasanudasis, that I have no problems with xterm, and it is strange to see this error
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: hmmmm
<cloneG> is there a business chat I could ask for support in that direction?
<anudasanudasis> vadimkolchev: good luck and be sure
<high_fiver> Can anyone advise how I'd use the 'Restore EFI backup' option in Boot-Repair in the latest version? I don't have the option in the advanced menu
<anudasanudasis> high_fiver: have you backup?
<Guest77961> new to ubuntu
<high_fiver> anudasanudasis: I added noapic to my config using boot-repair and I think its created backups which I want to remove - i have additional icons in refind
<HPIndyGone> Anyone know how/why my HP Independent Audio option in alsamixer would disappear? -N00b
<anudasanudasis> high_fiver: so, you have no backup, good luck
<high_fiver> anudasanudasis: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/bootrepair.html
<high_fiver> anudasanudasis: all explained in there
<anudasanudasis> sometimes i have time, now, times up
<high_fiver> anudasanudasis: what do you mean? so you have no backup
<high_fiver> urgh
<cheesecakes> hello
<cheesecakes> i'm using linux mint petra , and i can't get mtp to work
<cheesecakes> it is based off saucy
<bekks> !mint | cheesecakes
<ubottu> cheesecakes: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint|cheesecakes, mint is not supported here and saucy is still in beta.
<ubottu> cheesecakes, mint is not supported here and saucy is still in beta.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cheesecakes> well that channel is dead
<cheesecakes> i know it's unsupported
<cheesecakes> but i
<cfhowlett> cheesecakes, *unsupported*
<cfhowlett> sorry
<cheesecakes> but i'd just like to know how ubuntu does it's mtp magic
<cheesecakes> the phone works with my ubuntu install
<cheesecakes> ok can i ask how does mtp work in ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !mtp|cheesecakes,
<cheesecakes> is it all gvs based
<cheesecakes> *gvfs
<cheesecakes> ok nvm
<cheesecakes> :(
<Voyager82> Hello, I may have asked this question before. I'm currently using an old version of Ubuntu (10.04). I'm planning to install a more lightweight versione of Linux, but, for now, I'm trying to solve a problem with my current version. My question is the following. If I "update" my version of Linux, will I make Ubuntu more "heavy". What I mean is: Is "updating" the same as "upgrading"?
<subz3r0> updating != upgrading
<subz3r0> normaly you can to like every day some security updates, or new versions of software will be updated
<subz3r0> with an upgrade you would upgrade the whole system (ubuntu)
<Voyager82> subz3r0, actually, what I'm trying to solve is the fact that I cannot open ed2k links with my version of Firefox.
<subz3r0> no idea what ed2k links are
<bekks> Edonkey is still alive? Wow.
<knittl> hi. so who has managed to fix plymouth/the splashscreen with nvidia prop. drivers? my vts also have the wrong resolution (4:3 on a 16:10 screen)
<Voyager82> The OS is suggesting me to "update" the system. Mine is and "old" computer. I don't want to get it "slower" than it is.
<Voyager82> edsk links are somethings related to aMule.
<subz3r0> Voyager82: whats the meaning of "old computer" to you?
<Voyager82> I think it's a Pentium IV.
<subz3r0> Ram?
<Voyager82> How do see my current hardware on Linux?
<knittl> lshw
<kimim> 測試
<Voyager82> My CPU is an AMD Semptron.
<subz3r0> how fast? how much ram?
<subz3r0> >2 gigs should work with new version without any issues. but you can have a look on Lubuntu or Xubuntu aswell
<Voyager82> I can't see the Ram is listed.
<olalonde> after adding a user to a group, I still get permission denied error, yet the file is g+rwx
<olalonde> do I need to logout and login again?
<Voyager82> However, I had installed a "new" version of Ubuntu a couple of years ago, and it got "very" slow.
<subz3r0> Voyager82: okay. so do a backup of your files and try lubuntu or xubuntu. you can try them ofc without installing them before...
<Voyager82> subz3r0, actually, I'm planning to "betray" Ubuntu, and install "Debian LXDE". :D I'm not supposed to say this here. :) I'm joking. I still don't know what to do.
<subz3r0> Voyager82: ofc you can. Its up to you which distro you choose
<cristian_c> Hi
<subz3r0> I like plain debian, too :)
<cristian_c> How can I reset the inkscape settings?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Voyager82> subz3r0, what line of the program that you gave me lists the amount of RAM I have?
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: delete the .inkscape directory?
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: in your homedir
<subz3r0> cristian_c: ~/.inkscape?
<cristian_c> gordonjcp, does it work?
<gordonjcp> cristian_c: does what work?
<subz3r0> --> /home/youruser/.inkscape
<subz3r0> cristian_c: why not backing it up and try it?
<cristian_c> ok
<gordonjcp> yeah
<subz3r0> i dont use inkscape, but i would try it that way
<gordonjcp> mv ~/.inkscape ~/.inkscape.old
<cristian_c> Subo1977, it doesn't exist
<gordonjcp> it'll be there somewhere
<cristian_c> *subz3r0,
<subz3r0> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Preferences_subsystem
<subz3r0> there u go
<cristian_c> ok
<subz3r0> it depends of the version you use. so check that website
<olalonde> oh the problem was that I was inside a tmux session
<Eagleman> I am having some problems with my ubuntu server, i've got several websites and they all seem to load incredible slow or they are not even loading at all. I tried looking in logs (apache and mysql) but i cant find anything usefull. What can i do to troubleshoot this?
<Eagleman> Also my ubuntu server wont reboot with reboot anymore, this could be related
<subz3r0> Eagleman: well.. i normaly start with layer 1 when network issues start to happen :)
<Eagleman> subz3r0 a few of my other sites load fine
<Eagleman> on the same host
<subz3r0> routing?
<subz3r0> do a ping and tracert
<subz3r0> traceroute...
<Eagleman> D:
<cristian_c> ok, it works
<cristian_c> thanks
<subz3r0> cristian_c: you're welcome
<Eagleman> subz3r0 it not really usefull to ping and traceroute since they are behind a firewall with port forwarding, the values are fine
<Eagleman> subz3r0 i think this problem is at the application layer
<subz3r0> Eagleman: youre talking about websites which are reachable from the net?
<Eagleman> subz3r0 yes
<subz3r0> so why should a traceroute not work then?
<subz3r0> you can see the hops to that site and the latency...
<Eagleman> becuase it stops at my router and not the site
<Voyager82> Thank you. See you some other time.
<Eagleman> subz3r0 yeh it all seems fine
<subz3r0> Eagleman: so youre router is blocking outgoing connections?
<subz3r0> your
<Eagleman> subz3r0 no incoming
<Eagleman> but port 80/443 are forwarded to the ubuntu server
<subz3r0> normaly just incoming is blocked due nat. but well... depends on your setup
<zaitzev> Hey, how do I mount a shared folder on my Windows machine that is in an Active Directory? Prior to joining the AD the share worked fine with the settings I currently have in fstab
<Eagleman> subz3r0 the issue is also there if i connect from inside the network
<Eagleman> my centos webserver seems to be working fine
<zaitzev> now when I try to do mount /media/share I get, as root > mount error(13): Permission denied
<bekks> Eagleman: Did you disable the firewall?
<Eagleman> bekks just did
<Eagleman> Looks like static pages work fine, but not pages with php/mysql
<bekks> then your webserver setup is pretty broken.
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: that makes no sense, it must be a broken webserver
<Eagleman> i suspect so
<subz3r0> maybe have a look on the system workload too
<Eagleman> no high cpu load, 500mb free memory of the 4GB
<tsak__> How i can get "numpad mouse" working in xubuntu
<bekks> Eagleman: then it is a broken webserver.
<Eagleman> anything i can do to fix that?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: fix the webserver
<Eagleman> yeh thats the problem xD
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: my car doesn't work, what's wrong with it?
<bekks> Eagleman: It is an centos webserver - so its not an ubuntu issue.
<Eagleman> bekks wait what
<Eagleman> its an ubuntu webserver
<ezrhino> hello. how safe a command is sudo apt-get removeall
<Eagleman> i just said thats its working fine on centos
<bekks> Eagleman: Ah sorry, I just read that again.
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: without giving us a bit more to go on, it's pretty much impossible to say
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: does the web server work when you connect to it locally?
<Eagleman> i dont have anymore to go on, there is nothing in the loggs...
<Eagleman> gordonjcp it also laggs sometimes
<bekks> ezrhino: Very safe, because the is no such option "removeall".
<ezrhino> ugh, im sorry, the one that goes with cleanall?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: that's not really enough to go on
<bekks> ezrhino: Very safe, because the is no such option "cleanall".
<bekks> ezrhino: Please refer to "man apt-get" for valid options.
<ezrhino> cam you tell me the one im thinking og ?
<Eagleman> gordonjcp try http://www.jrpoot.eu/
<bekks> ezrhino: I dont know what you are thinking of, so you have to read  the man page.
<Eagleman> and then www.jrpoot.eu/tng/
<ezrhino> ok ty
<ezrhino> how safe is sudo apt-get autoemove ? lol
<bekks> ezrhino: Define "how safe".
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: seems to work, a bit slow on large images maybe
<ezrhino> wont case issues for noob
<bekks> ezrhino: What do you really want to know?
<Eagleman> gordonjcp the tng link to?
<bekks> ezrhino: It may break your system.
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: the what?
<ezrhino> ty!
<Eagleman> www.jrpoot.eu/tng/
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: it seems to work
<Eagleman> try clicking some links on the left side
<ezrhino> this is what i needed to know thanks, bekks
<bekks> Eagleman: Then investigate the logs of your webserver
<Eagleman> bekks like i said there is nothing there
<tsak__> how i can add option to my keyboard settings that i can use numpad like mouse. previous xubuntu had it.
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: ... and now it doesn't
<bekks> Eagleman: Then enable logging, if there are no logs.
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: to assist you with your diagnosis, my IP address is 2.24.241.107
<tsak__> or is there config file what i can edit?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: yeah, the tng link is the last thing I clicked and is definitely no longer working
<Eagleman> apache error.log is not showing anything related with tng
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: it's just timing out
<Eagleman> gordonjcp yeh thats the issue, nothing in the apache logs
<bekks> Eagleman: The apache error log is not the only log. There is an access log, and hopefully a php log, too.
<Eagleman> access.log is emtpy
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: why is /tng different?
<bekks> Eagleman: Then enable logging, since we access /tng
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: what's the difference between that path and anything else?
<Eagleman> gordonjcp its working with php/mysql
<bekks> Eagleman: Check the php db connection, check php erorrs, check db access.
<danilo_> ciao a tutti
<gordonjcp> Eagleman: then you haven't got that part working correctly
<Eagleman> but my wordpress/roundcube applications work fine, which also work with php/mysql
<dsl2> how to change drwxrwx--- for read/write others? chmod o+w seems to fail
<bekks> dsl2: for writing into a directory, you need x and r as well.
<dsl2> bekks, i dont understand the logic behind that
<bekks> dsl2: a directory needs x for accessing it, r for reading the content, and w for being able to write/change content.
<dsl2> bekks, chmod +x doesnt make a change, nothing changes...
<tsak__> ok i found it. Under accessibility, there is mouse tab
<bekks> dsl2: reag again what I wrote please.
<cloneG>  hey how do I fix the flickering caps in compiz desktop sphere???
<dsl2> bekks, im the root but not the owner so i should have access, when i change 'others'..?
<GJPMiningco> What is a Good GUI Cron editor?
<bekks> dsl2: depends on your group membership.
<Guest1801> VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK14QWidgetPrivate17hasHeightForWidthEv
<Guest1801> Hi I'm having the issue with libQtopenGL
<Guest1801> VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK14QWidgetPrivate17hasHeightForWidthEv
<Guest1801> unable to run virtualbox, skype and clementene
<Guest1801> please help me on this issue..
<bekks> Guest1801: which ubuntu are you using?
<Guest1801> I'm using 12.04
<Guest1801> LTS
<dsl2> bekks, the root has to be in the group too?
<bekks> dsl2: No.
<bekks> dsl2: What are you doing there, in fact?
<dsl2> bekks, i try to get access to a folder, i dont know why i have no access
<bekks> dsl2: define "try to get access" in command and the output of "ls -ld directoryname"
<bekks> dsl2: *in commands
<dsl2> bekks, drwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf 0 Mar   8 11:08 sf
<Togusa> did any of you guys ever used a USB vga? and what was your experience with it?
<bekks> dsl2: And...?
<dsl2> bekks, ok i think the problem is i have to give it free on the other system
<bekks> dsl2: sudo chmod 777 sf
<ALSAHELP> Anyone know how to get the "independent HP" option back on the alsamixer? Mine disappeared.
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: 'F6'?
<ALSAHELP> its on the right card
<ALSAHELP> it just disappeared
<ALSAHELP> i think it was after i updated the kernal, which i had to do to get it to boot at all
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: your question is way too generic
<ALSAHELP> sound works fine, just i cant use skype
<ALSAHELP> i am not expert enough to be more specific
<ALSAHELP> I'm guessing the alsa drivers are not seeing the second audio in/outs anymore
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: 'aplay -l' and 'aplay -L' might tell you a different story.
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: also ALSA sees _chips_ not ins/outs, strictly speaking.
<ALSAHELP> yeah lots of stuff appears
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: so check how many sound *cards* (chips...) you got.
<ALSAHELP> 2, the nvidia hdmi one and my VIA chipset
<ALSAHELP> ATI audio in fact
<ALSAHELP> pretty sure its via model is VT1708S
<bipul> Hello
<ALSAHELP> http://pastebin.com/CiWYeRPp
<ALSAHELP> the HP independent usually works, same build etc etc. so i know it can work.
<ALSAHELP> something must have broken it but i dont know what
<bipul> I am getting this error message when ever I used to open my terminal "bash: export: `/home/j0k3r/ns-allinone-2.35/lib,': not a valid identifier j0k3r@j0k3r:~$ ", How ever I have removed the path from .bashrc file. Any help
<bipul>  I am getting this error message when ever I used to open my terminal "bash: export: `/home/j0k3r/ns-allinone-2.35/lib,': not a valid identifier j0k3r@j0k3r:~$ ", How ever I have removed the path from .bashrc file. Any help
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: and what is the "HP independent"?
<assum> hello there, could you please let me know the dd command to erase disks?
<ALSAHELP> from what i read it enables you to borrow 2 channels from the 5.1 and route them to the front mic/headphone socks on pcs thus using them for skype and rear speakers for games etc etc. Default is off, when its on it works ok if you can find the device among them all.
<ALSAHELP> But mine just disappeared as an option to enable
<assum> hello there, could you please let me know the dd command to erase disks?
<Walex2> ALSAHELP: your way of reporting issues is pretty terrible.
<ALSAHELP> your manners are worse
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I get  “error: file not found.” followed by “grub rescue> _”
<assum> is this command correct to irrecoverably wipe out disk contents: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4k conv=notrunc ?
<assum> or the disk itself
<Kventin> Доброго дня! Не підкажете український форум для убунти?
<Walex2> assum: that would be very slow, and there are better ways...
<Walex2> assum: but it would work moderately OK.
<assum> Walex2, which better/faster tool would you recommend?
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._. hello ._. im come again .
<Walex2> assum: 'hdparm' with --'security-erase'
<Walex2> assum: http://tinyapps.org/docs/wipe_drives_hdparm.html
<Walex2> bipul: it looks like some script is using '$PS1' as the name of a shell variable.
<Walex2> ubotu ru
<Walex2> ubotu russian
<cfhowlett> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bipul> Walex2, Please see the complet configuration of a path inside my .bashrc file http://pastebin.com/BC4apDzm
<assum> Walex2, I read that hdparm can cause filesystem corruption if used mistakenly. I'm not experienced with it, so it seems scarry.
<Walex2> assum: you are trying to completely erase a disk -- that is pretty bad "filesystem corruption" :-)
<bekks> terminal corruption.
<assum> Walex2, I'd like to erase an external disk drive. I don't want it to damage my computer's own hard drive.
<Walex2> assum: mistype a single letter and you will destroy the contents of your internal drive either way.
<gordonjcp> assum: so find out what the device path for the external drive is, and wipe it
<gordonjcp> assum: hdparm doesn't come into it
<assum> Walex2, I'd rather use dd. I have no good feeling for this
<monkwitdafunk> assum you can use destructive badblocks in ubuntu but you can also use dban.bzi
<gordonjcp> assum: dd'ing /dev/zero over it will wipe off everything
<gordonjcp> it won't be especially quick but it will be quicker than say dban
<assum> Walex2, so would this command be correct to zero-out the contents?
<assum>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4k conv=notrunc
<gordonjcp> if you need to erase to military spec, you want dban
<gordonjcp> assum: almost certainly not
<gordonjcp> assum: /dev/sda is probably your boot drive
<assum> gordonjcp, thank you for the hint, I was aware of it, just copy-pasted it straight from the wiki.
<monkwitdafunk> One pass of reading and writing 0 is the quick kernel boot in dban.bzi
<gordonjcp> assum: open a terminal, type "dmesg", plug in the drive, type dmesg again, and see what it says
<gordonjcp> monkwitdafunk: yup
<curiousguy13> hello everyone, i have just installed gtk+ on ubuntu 13.10 but when i run a program , it says failed to load module "overlay scrollbar"(even though overlay scrollbar is already installed). can anyone help?
<assum> gordonjcp, thank you for the hint, I was aware of it, just copy-pasted it straight from the wiki.
<gordonjcp> and that will destroy all data beyond any help of recovery
<gordonjcp> s/help/hope/
<monkwitdafunk> You just have to dismantle sata cables and power
<assum> gordonjcp, I've checked it
<gordonjcp> assum: okay, so you know what the path for the drive is?
<monkwitdafunk> Dban.bzi makes it easy just like ubuntu
<Jpmh> l
<assum> gordonjcp, yes, it's dev/sdb
<gordonjcp> okay, then you're good to go
<assum> gordonjcp, thank you for your pointing at it :)
<gordonjcp> assum: and no, the NSA does not have a big magic machine that can somehow extract data from overwritten hard disks ;-)
<assum> gordonjcp, are you an employee?
<assum> or an insider? maybe emperor Alexander?
<Gallomimia> so, i've been having difficulty getting the network-install disk of ubuntu 13.10 to boot properly. so i finally turned uefi off and it booted to the standard splash. but selecting any of the 4 options results in the system rebooting. nothing proceeds from there. can anyone make a suggestion for me?
<assum> gordonjcp, hope wasn't a bad joke :)
<assum> as for dd, the wiki still says that wiped disks can be recovered via specialized tech.
<assum> if it exists, nsa must sure have it, right?
<bekks> No?
<bekks> Maybe #paranoia is more convinient :>
 * cfhowlett remembers dad saying "Just because you're paranoid does not mean they're not out to get you."
<olgac> ubunturt
<assum> thank you very much for your help, gordonjcp and Walex2 !
<olgac> help me ubuntuTR ?
<ikillcypher> can someone help me out
<ikillcypher> my ubuntu is up to date
<bazhang> !tr | olgac
<ubottu> olgac: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ikillcypher> but I keep getting this
<ikillcypher> http://pastie.org/private/mvmqh0svzjby3p4iqjbwfw
<ikillcypher> ubuntu version 13.10
<vee-trev> hello world...is there a way to open my ubuntu terminal as root but without using sudo??
<faqih_dan_kucing> vee-trev, emm now you use Mobile Patner ?
<bekks> vee-trev: Only using recovery mode.
<ikillcypher> o.o anyone?
<bipul> I need a help on this issue http://pastebin.com/GEGRAWRJ
<vee-trev> faqih_dan_kucing: Mobile Patner....uhm not sure wat u mean , u mean to conect? if that yes....I wana do it wen am loged in in normal mode , dnt wana reboot
<minimec> ikillcypher: You enabled a ppa that is not available anymore. You should find an entry in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder. remove this or remove it in 'software & sources' in the system settings.
<ikillcypher> how?
<minimec> ikillcypher: open 'system settings' -> 'Other Software' -> disable that 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/' repo
<bipul> I need a help on this issue http://pastebin.com/GEGRAWRJ
<ikillcypher> ok
<bekks> bipul: So what did you "put in your .bashrc" in detail?
<ikillcypher> minimec: W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bipul> bekks, http://pastebin.com/TKeDgSRT
<bekks> ikillcypher: Then remove that file and sync again.
<bekks> bipul: Those export statements are entirely broken.
<bipul> broken? how? and how to fix it.
<bekks> bipul: export PATH="$PATH:/home/j0k3r/ns-allinone-2.35/bin:/home/j0k3r/ns-allinone-2.35/tcl8.5.10/unix:/home/j0k3r/ns-allinone-2.35/tk8.5.10/unix"
<ikillcypher> bekks: how?
<bekks> bipul: and you do not set TCL_LIBRARY at all.
<bekks> ikillcypher: "rm filename"
<bipul> bekks, I have fixed it but the same problem I am getting.
<bekks> bipul: Define "I have fixed". Pastebin your .bashrc please.
<bipul> ok wait let me fixed it again
<ikillcypher> how do I remove this
<ikillcypher> W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bekks> ikillcypher: "rm filename".
<bipul> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Yw1KT6kJ
<ikillcypher> o.o how
<bekks> ikillcypher: By typing it...?
<ikillcypher> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages ?
<bekks> ikillcypher: Yes.
<minimec> ikillcypher: 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages && sudo apt-get update'
<ikillcypher> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages’: Permission denied
<cfhowlett> ikillcypher, sudo rm yadaydayda
<minimec> ikillcypher: 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages && sudo apt-get update'
<ikillcypher> minimec: will let you know how it goes in a min
<ompal> is it possible to dual boot win/linux using kickstart
<ikillcypher> uh does ubuntu limit the bandwidth or something
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bekks> ompal: Kickstart is a redhat facility, isnt it?
<ikillcypher> cause I have a 200mbps and I get only like 186kbps
<ikillcypher> o.o
<bekks> ikillcypher: No, it doesnt.
<cfhowlett> ikillcypher, ubuntu wouldn't limit bandwidth.  your isp might ...
<ikillcypher> nope isp dont do that
<ikillcypher> but it quite slow
<ikillcypher> anyway nvm
<bipul> bekks, ok it got fixed
<ompal> bekks:yes it is
<bekks> ompal: Then please ask the redhat support, not the ubuntu support.
<ompal> ok
<ompal> but in case if someone know whats the issue
<bekks> ompal: It isnt an Ubuntu issue.
<adamcunnington> how can i pastebinit a file from terminal?
<adamcunnington> got it
<funky1> hi there, i'm trying to compile a package but having some trouble telling in configure option the right path to a library, can someone have a look and help me out? http://pastebin.com/niVaPY0D
<ikillcypher_> guys is there anyway to check if my gfx driver is installed ?
<ikillcypher_>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.11.0-18-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian wheezy/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GB, 59.6% free ** Disk: Total: 291.9GB, 91.0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: Marvell T
<ikillcypher_> echnology Group Ltd. 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 2h 49m 54s **
<bekks> ikillcypher: Stop spamming that useless information.
<bekks> ikillcypher: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<funky1> anyone got a clue how to do that?
<ikillcypher_> ikillcypher@ikillcypher-Satellite-M300:~$ dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<ikillcypher_> ikillcypher@ikillcypher-Satellite-M300:~$
<ikillcypher_> ??
<bekks> ikillcypher: Then the driver is not installed.
<bekks> !ati | ikillcypher_
<ubottu> ikillcypher_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MonkeyDust> funky1  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ikillcypher_> bekks, my gfx card isnt installed
<ikillcypher_> it seems like it
<funky1> MonkeyDust: ok thanks!
<bekks> ikillcypher_: I told you that, minutes ago.
<ikillcypher_> but ubuntu is able to detect it
<A1Recon> My Ubuntu installation process won't detect the Win7 installed on my Laptop. UEFI boot was been disabled in the BIOS before Win7 installation.
<bekks> ikillcypher_: Did you read the link given?
<ikillcypher_> yes reading
<A1Recon> Any solutions....??
<bekks> !dualboot | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikillcypher_> ikillcypher@ikillcypher-Satellite-M300:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<ikillcypher_> cp: cannot stat ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<ikillcypher_> o.o
<bekks> ikillcypher_: Then create that file.
<ikillcypher_> how
<bekks> Using an editor.
<ikillcypher_> uh nvm I got it
<A1Recon> bekks: I have dual booted Win7 twice on my desktop. Its just I'm trying to dual boot for the first time on a laptop and it's been showing problems. Why won't Ubuntu detect Windows?
<bekks> A1Recon: There are zillions of reasons, please read the link given.
<adamcunnington> Anyone here used easytag? I can't find where I define the audio player
<ikillcypher_> Transitional package for driver management GUI
<ikillcypher_> how do I open this
<ikillcypher_> I already installed int
<ikillcypher_> I already installed it*]
<Guest47850> Hey hows it going anyone good with seahorse here?
<bekks> !anyone | Guest47850
<ubottu> Guest47850: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest47850> ok well i have made my key and now i wish to send someone a email how do i sue there key?
<kostkon> adamcunnington, sure about that?
 * SierraAlpha99 takes a deep breath
<bekks> Guest47850: Keep it in the channel please.
<SierraAlpha99> Hey guys, I think i'm about to venture into ubuntu!
<bekks> SierraAlpha99: What does that mean?
<SierraAlpha99> i have zero experience whatsoever so i have a series of stupid questions :P
<Guest47850> so does anyone here know to send a email with pgp using sea horse?
<adamcunnington> kostkon: ?
<adamcunnington> Anyone here used easytag? I can't find where I define the audio player
<kostkon> adamcunnington, settings -> preferences -> misc
<adamcunnington> kostkon: thanks, been looking for so long :|
<pxjoke> quit
<afflicto> Hey all, having trouble installing php5-mcrypt extension on 13.10, I have tried some fixes but they aren't working. Anyone?
<c2tarun> hi friends. I am not able to log in into my ubuntu 12.04 after entering correct password. I am able to login in terminal from ctrl+Alt+F2 screen
<Malsasa> Hello, how can I get new/fresh dpkg status file for Ubuntu 13.10? Where I can download it? I need it for apt-web webapp (http://apt-web.ntb.linux.or.id) for 13.10 entry. Thank you.
<Walex> c2tarun: thats unlikely
<Walex> Malsasa: what is a "dpkg status file"?
<MonkeyDust> csrgxtu  make sure no partitions are 100% full
<MonkeyDust> c2tarun  ^^^^^^
<c2tarun> Walex, yup  but its happening. after entering password from UI i am getting black screen and directed back to login screen
<Walex> c2tarun: that's not what you said previously.
<darthdeus> guys, I've added apt sources for postgresql, and now when I do apt-get update I'm getting "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/", even though I've added just a single line
<Malsasa> Walex: a very important file located at you /var/lib/dpkg/ directory.
<c2tarun> MonkeyDust, yes my home and root partitions are 50% empty
<bekks> darthdeus: And still, there is a duplicate in your sources.
<c2tarun> Walex, sorry for not able to frame question properly
<kostkon> darthdeus, pastebin its contents
<darthdeus> but i don't have it in any other sources.list
<darthdeus> deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ precise-pgdg main
<pac1> Anyone know why this might appear in the log: Fatal error: isCachedFileModified: Missing file:Airports/apt.dat.gz
<bekks> darthdeus: What is that "precise-pgdg"?
<darthdeus> bekks: from here http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Apt
<kostkon> darthdeus, try changing "precise-pgdg" to just "precise "
<c2tarun> Walex, any suggestions?
<Walex> Malsasa: you may misunderstand how DPKG works, and what is the role of the 'status' files.
<darthdeus> hmm it seems that i somehow have the packages in my list even if i remove the list
<Walex> c2tarun: what's happening is that you are able to login, but then your "session" dies and your are logged out.
<Malsasa> Walex: do you know apt-web? apt-web use the dpkg status file.
<kostkon> darthdeus, ?
<c2tarun> Walex, how can I fix this?
<darthdeus> kostkon: i've removed the .list, did apt-get update and apt-cache search postgresql-9.3 and it still finds it, so i guess I've somehow managed to add this already in some other way?
<Walex> c2tarun: so from the terminal you should look at the session logs, usually '~/.xsession-errors'
<darthdeus> is there some other place i can look besides /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<Walex> c2tarun: or from the console you can run 'startx -- :1' and see what happens.
<Malsasa> Walex: any way to get status file for Ubuntu 13.10 without downloading the ISO? Just status file. And the status file must be original.
<darthdeus> kostkon: also getting 404 if i remove the pgdg, so i guess that's not it
<kostkon> darthdeus, maybe in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<darthdeus> kostkon: lol you're right, it's in there :D
<darthdeus> sorry for being dumb
<Walex> Malsasa: very strange request. Again I am note sure that you really understand what you are asking for. Anyhow, don't you have a 'status-old' file there too?
<darthdeus> it didn't occur to me to check there
<kostkon> darthdeus, np
<hdon> hi all :) i'm fuzzing an application and sometimes it ends up requesting huge amounts of memory from my system, at which point it becomes nearly unusable (came very close this time to doing a cold reboot!) what can i do to protect myself against this kind of situation, especially when i'm not expecting it?
<c2tarun> Walex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055746/   please take a look at my .xsession-errors file
<Malsasa> Walex: the main point is maybe you don't know about apt-web. Look at https://github.com/fajran/apt-web and see the implementation of it on http://apt-web.ntb.linux.or.id/. Read the readme of apt-web, that is whay i need status file for each distro to provide it. Thank you.
<orp> any one have a GeForce 8200M G?
<Jameson3> I am using the latest version of Lubuntu and flash is not working on both my Chrome and Opera browser
<xbox> algue on
<xbox> ae alguem pode me ensinar como instalar programas aki
<rhagu> hi I just plugged an usb hard drive into my 12.04 notebook and it does not recognize the drive. I tried all ports and looked at lsusb and at /dev but neither sdb nor the sata-usb-controller are mentioned, what can I do?
<xbox> to com linux no xbox 360
<Walex> c2tarun: looks like the X server has some problems, but not clear which. Have a look at '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' probably towards the end.
<DJones> !pt | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<orp> <xbox> ingles
<xbox> Brasil ...
<orp> meu ! escreve em ingles
<cfhowlett> !brazil
<xbox> eu nao sei kk
<cfhowlett> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<orp> entao usa outro canal
<Walex> Malsasa: I am starting to think that you confuse the 'status' file with the 'Release' file...
<xbox> eu so vim pedi ajuda e ja to caindo fora
<bekks> !br | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xbox> so quero saber como instalar programas ou ouvir musicas aqui no linux ..
<halvorg> Hello, I tried installing bumblebee and now my resolution is all wrong. I tried to set the resolution back with xrandr, but it seems to think I have a 4:3 monitor.
<halvorg> Do I need to revert back to the old video driver or something?
<Walex> Malsasa: other than that the only way you have to get the «"status" file (/var/lib/dpkg/status) of a newly installed system.
<DJones> xbox: This channel is English language only, if you type "/join #ubuntu-br" you'll be able to get support in your own language
<xbox> tendi esse canal eh so ingles blz to saindo foi mal
<Walex> Malsasa: other than that the only way you have to get the «"status" file (/var/lib/dpkg/status) of a newly installed system» is to install a system from scratch. Each system has a *different* 'status' file.
<halvorg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee <-- followed the basic installation here, which made my resolution wrong. Then followed uninstallation steps which didn't fix the problem.
<Malsasa> Walex: hmm, I need status file from /var/lib/dpkg in Ubuntu 13.10. The status file should be "virgin". If you read the readme point D: "Put the "status" file (/var/lib/dpkg/status) of a newly installed
<Malsasa>       system." . Another entry on the implementation were completed, except 13.10. So back to my qestion: where i can download Ubuntu 13.10 status file only without downloading the ISO?
<Walex> Malsasa: again, you don't understand that 'status' is different on every system. You need to install a system from scratch to get the "status" file for that system, you cannot download it.
<Malsasa> Walex: no, I need the original status file. Default status file before any apt installation happens. Now I can't download big ISO. If I can download only the status file, it will be best.
<Malsasa> Walex: cannot download it? Even in Ubuntu source code? Okay, it that is true, then I will stop.
<Walex> Malsasa: the 'status' file is just a list of packages installed on the system. If the system has not been installed, there are no packages installed.
<c2tarun_> Walex: Hi I finally managed to install and run irssi on my laptop :| let me have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0 file
<cfhowlett> !mini|Malsasa,
<ubottu> Malsasa,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Malsasa> Walex: no, yesterday I can get the status files from another distro without installing. Just liveusb. Nah, if there is any download place for it... I will download it (if any). But thank you.
<Walex> Malsasa: a liveUSB is an *installed* system.
<Malsasa> Walex: okay, understand. So no download place for "virgin" status files?
<Walex> Malsasa: one that contains a specific set of packages, and whichever they are is recorded in 'status'.
<c2tarun_> Walex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055804 , please take a look at this file.
<Malsasa> Walex: i know the function of it. So thank you to let me know.
<c2tarun_> Walex: I am not able to see anything wrong in this file.
<Walex> Malsasa: what probably 'apt-web' needs is a list of *already* installed packages, probably to avoid downloading them again, as it seems a package caching thing.
<Malsasa> Walex: similiar of that. I use apt-web for years because I don't have permanent internet connection. So I got the dependencies through internet outside my home. Yes, with apt-web.
<Malsasa> Walex: again, thank you for your help.
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: and thank you for you too, Sir.
<Walex> Malsasa: so you can use either your current 'status' file (you already downloaded those packages) or perhaps you could use the 'Release' file of a minimal installation CD, as <cfhowlett> was hinting
<Walex> c2tarun_: perhaps you need the 'Xorg.0.log.old' file, or whatever eit is just after X probably failed after you logged in.
<bibi234> I'm trying to setup a printer since months on ubuntu, I first tought the printer itself wasn't working, but I've found this tutorial and did the exact same thing (see at 5:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYC8hWqDS-Y) so mecanicly it's working, I don't know why I can't run it with ubuntu, I've tried an installation through the visual interface, I've installed the driver from epson website,...
<bibi234> ...I've tried cups, I don't know what to do.... please help me
<Walex> bibi234: the only thing is CUPS really and not all printers are supported under CUPS.
<c2tarun_> Walex: just a curious question, how did you know that I need old one. There was no timestamp in that file.
<Walex> c2tarun_: also have a look at the kernel messages with 'dmesg | less' towards the end or '/var/log/syslog'
<toyimp> good morning from the east coast. (usa)
<Walex> c2tarun_: there is actually a timestamp, even if it is relative. But the X server when it crashes it creates a new log file and renames the previous one as '.old'.
<bekks> My apologies.
<bekks> toyimp: ;)
<bibi234> Walex: so it can work without cups? I've seen on some forums people doing ' echo "print this text" > /dev/xxx ' to print
<toyimp> =)
<bibi234> can't*
<c2tarun_> Walex: here is old log file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055862 and here is last 100 lines of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055869
<Walex> bibi234: sometimes, very rarely, printers have can do that. But just use CUPS.
<hkr> is ubuntu switching to systemd? :D
<Malsasa> Walex: yes again, thank you for good attention.
<H|ena> who can help me to install flash on ubuntu 12.04?plss
<user1> hello
<toyimp> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in saucy
<toyimp> !info adobe flash
<ubottu> 'flash' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<user1> ASL??
<toyimp> :\
<MonkeyDust> !flash | toyimp
<ubottu> toyimp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<toyimp> H|ena, there ya go. Thanks MonkeyDust
<Walex> c2tarun: the X server logs and 'dmesg' don't show any crash, perhaps they still don't refer to a session that crashed. Your '.xession-errors' shows very clearly a problem with the X server, as in "Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0" but not clear why it happens.
<H|ena> thnx toyimp
<user1> where do you live?
<c2tarun_> Walex: :( So any suggestions besides formatting and reinstalling?
<MonkeyDust> user1  #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat, please
<Walex> c2tarun: the best you can try is probably to try to login with "emergency"/"recovery" login, and/or using 'startx -- :1' from command line.
<c2tarun_> Walex: how can I do emergency/recovery login?
<Walex> c2tarun: reformatting/reinstalling is always wrong with GNU/Linux. GNu/Linux systems with a robust package management don't get corrupted.
<Walex> c2tarun: in the login form in one of the corners somewhere.
<Walex> c2tarun: I don't use it, so I don't know where it is.
<bibi234> Walex: I've found a cups driver, it says : "The driver allows you to control the Impact Dot Printer using Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS) on GNU/Linux.". I've followed installation instructions, now it says "Installation is finished" on the console, what should I do know?
<bibi234> this driver is for the same model I have so it looks correct
<Walex> bibi234: restart CUPS to be sure 'sudo service cups restart' and then list available printers with 'lpstat -a'
<Walex> bibi234: but note also that an Impact Dot Printer may be one of the few types that does not need a driver.
<Walex> bibi234: asking good questions giving context is a nice skill to have :-)
<Walex> c2tarun: the "emergency" thing should be in the list of desktop environment you can choose on the login screen.
<cfhowlett> bibi234, test print
<Walex> c2tarun: http://linuxlookup.com/files/imagecache/800x600/ubuntu_11.10_login.png
<bibi234> Walex: I've restarted cups service and listed with your command, I only see a "Brother .." printer, which is another printer I used to use but not currently plugged in
<Walex> bibi234: then you have installed the printer driver but you need to define the printer to use that driver...
<Walex> bibi234: so use the procedure the add a new CUPS printer, and when it asks which driver choose the right one.
<Walex> bibi234: or connect to 'http://localhost:631/' to double check
<bibi234> Walex: I think this is the problem, it looks like it isn't even detected as a printer, for my previous printer, I had simply added it through the visual interface, "parameters", "printers", "add" and so on, and choosed the correct driver, I didn't use cups
<Walex> bibi234: you used CUPS without knowing...
<toyimp> Has anyone been able to get TTY working with nvidia drivers? The forums I've read have not helped. And not sure where else to look.
<bibi234> for this one when I plug it, it appears as "usb-Prolific_Technology_Inc._USB-Serial_Controller_D-if00-port0" in "/dev/serial/by-id/"
<Walex> bibi234: depending on the printer type, you have to configure it manually, it does not get autodetected.
<Walex> bibi234: that is not the printer, it is a serial-USB converter, because probably your printer is a serial port one, not a USB one.
<Walex> bibi234: again, providing essential context when asking questions is a skill that is nice to have.
<bibi234> Walex: yes exactly! this is a serial port, I've bought a special cable to plug to usb, is it ok?
<Walex> bibi234: it is OK, but your questions are rather badly phrased. Attaching serial port dot matrix printers is a sepcial case and very different from installing recent inkjet/laserjet printers.
<Walex> bibi234: try a web search like "ubuntu cups add printer dot matrix serial port"
<c2tarun> Walex, Hi, reinstalling ubuntu-desktop did the trick for me. Any suggestions on how to ensure that this doesn't happen again?
<bibi234> Walex: My questions may not be clear because I'm not familiar with hardware and ubuntu in general... sorry about that. Just to be clear, I've installed cups driver, the printer is working by itself (with the mechanical test), it's plugged with an adaptated cable SERIAL to USB
<bibi234> adaptater*
<bibi234> ok I'll search this
<Walex> c2tarun: if that fixed the crash then perhaps some file got corrupted after all, and that may mean disk errors.
<c2tarun> Walex, Now I remember that before last reboot I was trying to install archlinux in virtual box. Is it possible that virtualbox may have caused some kind of issue?
<c2tarun> Walex, disk errors? I think disk errors should get reported when system starts.
<Walex> c2tarun: VirtualBox kernel driver has lots of issues too...
<curiousguy13> hello everyone, i have just installed gtk+ on ubuntu 13.10 but when i run a program , it says failed to load module "overlay scrollbar"(even though overlay scrollbar is already installed). can anyone help?
<c2tarun> Walex, hmmm... so there is no safe way to learn how to install archlinux :(
<darthdeus> what can I do when i have a package with unmet dependencies? I've tried apt-get install -f , but it fails, and i can't remove the package because i get told it has unmet dependencies
<SirLagz> darthdeus: install hte dependencies ?
<darthdeus> i do have them installed
<darthdeus> it just somehow broke
<darthdeus> let me share the errors
<Walex> c2tarun: I did notice that you were begging for trouble with both 'fglrx' and 'vboxdrv' in the kernel, but also expected an X server crash to result.
<SirLagz> darthdeus: if theres unmet dependencies then they're not there.
<Walex> c2tarun: anyhow the Linux native virtual environments are QEMU/KVM and UML and they are much safer than VirtualBox.
<darthdeus> http://i.imgur.com/2HuyPVf.png
<c2tarun> Walex, Thanks for advice. I'll look into both QEMU and KVM
<darthdeus> SirLagz: well i didn't really change anything, it just somehow broke :X
<darthdeus> i didn't uninstall anything
<darthdeus> and it worked before
<Walex> c2tarun: but that's not necessarily why your X sessions started crashing.
<SirLagz> darthdeus: you need to upgrade postgresql-9.1
<darthdeus> SirLagz: but if i do sudo apt-get upgrade postgresql-9.1 it doesn't work
<c2tarun> Walex, hmmm.... anyway right now I am trying to understand boot configuration for arch. So next experimentation might take a while.
<darthdeus> http://i.imgur.com/AGbNgzs.png
<Walex> darthdeus: mixing repositories is not necessarily a good idea...
<Walex> darthdeus: also, learning to use Aptitude and looking at dependencies and conflicts with it might be good.
<darthdeus> Walex: what do you mean by mixing repositories?
<darthdeus> i just added the source to upgrade to a newer version
<SirLagz> darthdeus: have you tried also upgrading postgresql-client-9.1 at the same time ?
<darthdeus> yeah
<Walex> darthdeus: you are using both the Ubuntu and PostgreSQL repos at the same time, and the packages are built in a slightly different way...
<darthdeus> Walex: hmm, so i guess i'll just uninstall all postgres i currently have, and install the version i need from the postgresql repo
<darthdeus> that should fix it right?
<Walex> darthdeus: probably yes.
<Walex> darthdeus: at least a step in the right direction.
<darthdeus> i never realized those would be different things :\ in my mind the same version was always the same, no matter where it was taken from ... but i guess that makes no sense
<Walex> darthdeus: the software is usually identical (but for different sets of patches...) but the packaging can be quite different.
<juicyccleff> hi
<freenide> I am new to ubuntu  I want to setup a dhcp server , any ideas where to start
<cfhowlett> !server|freenide,
<ubottu> freenide,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rohits134> hi
<rohits134> I am new to IRC
<tmwsiy_> uggh trying to re-remember ssh port forwarding.. it can be such a brain bender very quickly!
<tmwsiy_> I wish I could just run openssh again
<tmwsiy_> err openvpn
<doomlord_> trying to repair an ubuntu install in a laptop that interrupted during update... i can't boot it from the dvd drive ; i've got a USB stick now, i've used usb startup disk creator but that crashes at the end - if i open the stick i can see everything there, but i haven't been able to boot with it;
<doomlord_> Q1 - can I make Grub (the laptop has grub2 already from an earlier ubuntu install) manually launch the USB stick.
<freenide> <ubottu> which ubuntu server i need to instrall that will help me setup dhcp ?????thanks
<doomlord_> Q2 can I verify on my desktop PC that the usb stick actually works, or is there another way to create the bootable stick (i fear the installer crashing might mean the stick hasn't been configured correctly)
<cfhowlett> freenide, #ubuntu-server is the channel for server questions
<tmwsiy_> doomlord: can you borrow an external usb dvd drive?
<doomlord_> i dont have one at hand ;  a final option i'm told might work is removing the hard-drive and repairing the install in a PC .. i have spare PC drive bays
<juicyccleff> well uhm you should try installing another version of ubuntu on on a partitioned disk
<doomlord_> i can't launch the bios on this laptop.. its weird
<doomlord_> f2, f8, f11, f12, del.. holding either of those and rebooting.. nothing
<tmwsiy_> doomlord: if you hit escape when its booting can you glean any more info about whats wrong?
<juicyccleff> like you should partition your disk save your files from the other version, then delete the ubuntu partion and flash all over
<juicyccleff> whats the pc spec
<doomlord_> elsewhere i found an instruction to add a menu item to grub to boot from USB - i've done this but that doesn't work -the command is ..... linux/boot/plpbt.bin - that file isn't on the stuck
<doomlord_> luckily i dont think i have any critical information on the machine
<doomlord_> i keep everything on two desktops , cloud..
<juicyccleff> what version of grub are you using
<juicyccleff> and is grub fully functional
<doomlord_> grub2.0  ;   i tried USB Startup Disk Creator twice and it crashed both times :) its a new usb stick bought today (i had crappy ones lying around)
<doomlord_> grub does everything i think it should do
<doomlord_> i can navigate its menu, i can boot Windows
<doomlord_> windows works fine, apart from being crap
<maliktunga> Firefox 27 is extremely laggy compared to Chrome/Chromium...
<juicyccleff> wow! thats huge
<juicyccleff> you cant boot into windows
<doomlord_> yeah its not like the laptop is bricked
<maliktunga> Activating or deactivating Hardware Acceleration makes no difference.
<doomlord_> i get the grub menu, i can get its' command line, it can *see* the usb stick
<juicyccleff> ok. you should partition your haard disk
<doomlord_> i thought you could issue a command to boot it
<juicyccleff> yeah
<doomlord_> i do have space on the windows partition
<juicyccleff> you could use a command
<doomlord_> i could make another ubuntu install in a new partition :)  - is it possible to do that from windows ?
<juicyccleff> ok just flash Kali Linux
<juicyccleff> it has grub 1
<maliktunga> Deactivating smooth scrolling makes it better, but even then the scrolling is laggy compared to Chrome/Chromium
<basketball> hey where is actionparsnip
<juicyccleff> then navigate through kali and flash the ubuntu partition. once done, flash ubuntu again and see if it will work
<doomlord_> whats 'kali'
<juicyccleff> at least thats how i solved most of my ubuntu boot problems
<doomlord_> http://www.kali.org/
<juicyccleff> except probably your hdd is /ro
<doomlord_> i get options in grub for recovery mode
<juicyccleff> Kali is the revised version of Backtrack
<juicyccleff> A penetration testing Linux distro
<maliktunga> I can't believe I have to use non-free software to be able to browse the web.
<cfhowlett> juicyccleff, not supported on this channel though
<cfhowlett> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<juicyccleff> ok sorry
<juicyccleff> ma bad didnt know that
<doomlord_> is ther a command i can use to check if a usb stick is bootable, i can see it from the commandline of course
<juicyccleff> just suggesting a way for #Doomlord to get back his ubuntu
<cfhowlett> juicyccleff, understood
<netameta__>  i have 2 amazone ec2 instances,  one works perfectly, the second has some issues i cant figure out, is there a way to either copy the whole instance(including packages and everythig installed) or simply copy the php packages ?
<juicyccleff> i don't know of any such command to check if its bootable ... buh if such a command is out there, it will pop up if you google it
<maliktunga> Does anybody here know about Ubuntu containing illegal components?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|maliktunga,
<ubottu> maliktunga,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<juicyccleff> nah
<maliktunga> cfhowlett : Well I'd like to know more about why Fedora has such a poor font rendering while Ubuntu's rendering is top notch
<yeats> maliktunga: ask in #fedora
<maliktunga> According to Fedora, their font rendering is extremely poor because subpixel rendering is patented
<cfhowlett> maliktunga, exactomundo ^^^
<maliktunga> By Microsoft
<yeats> !ot | maliktunga
<ubottu> maliktunga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maliktunga> However, that means Ubuntu is containing patented technology.
<cfhowlett> maliktunga, no ubuntu doesn't use microsfot to render
<cfhowlett> maliktunga, please continue this topic in #ubuntu-offtopiic
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maliktunga> It is perfectly related to Ubuntu.
<yeats> maliktunga: but not ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> maliktunga, this channel is for tech support.  OT channel is for discussions such as yours.
<maliktunga> I see.
<netameta__> anyone knows if there's a way to copy/duplicate certain packages from one server to another ?
<cfhowlett> netameta__, local mirror?
<netameta__> cfhowlett: well they are 2 different server, so not sure if thats local or mirror
<cfhowlett> netameta__, no I was suggesting you might to set up a local mirror - point your other server to your local mirror and update/upgrade/install away ...
<juicyccleff> i have a preety disturbing issue with my ubuntu. It stoped playing sound
<juicyccleff> no audio at all
<doomlord_> i have another desktop i can try creating the startup disk on
<juicyccleff> i've checked if identifies the soundcard and it does.
<netameta__> cfhowlett, will i dont know really how to even get the whole package out really , i mean when you install it, doesnt it usually put files in registry like windows ?
<netameta__> well*
<netameta__> what i mean is, lets say php5 packages, if i simply zip the entier folder and copy it to the other server - that will not do right ?
<cfhowlett> netameta__, not really.  I'm going to have to pass though as I'm not qualified to give a meaningful explanation
<jamesd> netameta__: what is wrong with  apt-get install  php5 and friends
<juicyccleff> trying to purge, uninstall and install all modules but seem like the ubuntu script for doing it is different from the version of linux i'm familiar with any help
<minimec> juicyccleff: So you had sound, and then it suddenly stopped, right? Can you open a terminal and open 'alsamixer'. Check your card settings. press 'm' for muted devices.
<netameta__> jamesd, the issue is, on one server i followed a tutorial and download a certain package that has other stuff. (i cannot find this tutorial) on the second server i followed a different tutorial which doesnt have all the needed stuff
<netameta__> jamesd, and since i am not sure what is installed on the first server(which workd great) i thought maybe i could duplicate it.
<jamesd> icate it. [15:15] [jamesd(+i)] [19:#ubuntu(+CLcfjntz)] [Act: 1,2,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,18,20,21,26,27,29,30,31]
<jamesd> [#ubuntu]
<jamesd> oops
<jamesd> juicyccleff: google
<jamesd> juicyccleff: google  dpkg list all packages, and save to a file compare the output on both machines
<juicyccleff> k mini i think i did that before and turned out not mute. buh leme try again
<juicyccleff> k #jamesd lemme try that out
<toyimp> Are there any new variations of Conky out?
<cfhowlett> !conky
<toyimp> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-3 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<curiousguy13> hello everyone, i have just installed gtk+ on ubuntu 13.10 but when i run a program , it says failed to load module "overlay scrollbar"(even though overlay scrollbar is already installed). can anyone help?
<gregorslo> One question ..is it going to be ok if I just change sources.list with 14.04 and do apt-get update , upgrade ?
<gregorslo> to get 14.04
<gregorslo> i remember i did that few years ago
<juicyccleff> i can get sounds from my alsamixer which shows it recognizes the sound card but all other media just dont play
<tsimpson> gregorslo: no, that's very much not going to be ok. if you want to do a release upgrade from the command line use the "do-release-upgrade" command
<gregorslo> tsimpson, what can happen ? :D
<gregorslo> worst case scenario ?
<gregorslo> :D
<tsimpson> gregorslo: you can break the system so it requires a reinstall
<gregorslo> Hmm that's bad I better run and get a external disk then :D
<gregorslo> thanks for answer tsimpson
<gregorslo> I remember few years ago this method worked  :D
<gregorslo> problem is that ppa-s already broke my system :D
<ljsoftnet> where can i get Dina font? and install it
<tmwsiy_> is there an easy way to have iscsi start before it tries to mount an iscsi volume?
<tmwsiy_> I have a drobo connected via iscsi and whenever it reboots it says the volume is not ready and then the next message after I hit S to skip is "starting iscsi devies"
<emwav> has anyone seen in ubuntu 13.10 where the power-off button only provides an option to wait for 60 seconds?
<emwav> i have been through google & forums and can't find an answer. i've attempted to reset gnome3 back to default, removed .gnome* folders, etc
<emwav> same for the logoff option
<Keanu73> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<netameta__> anyone knows if there's a way to copy/duplicate a package to another server ? for example php5, will simply copying the whole folder be enough ?
<tmwsiy_> netameta_: use a deb package?
<netameta__> deb package ?
<Keanu73> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tmwsiy_> netameta_: ubuntu ditributes its software packages in a file with a .deb extension. The preferred method would be to use the package manager apt-get
<filipo> hi guys, i need a big help.. can somebody help me please ? i am installing ubuntu from 9 AM, and I cant do it :(
<Keanu73> filipo: virtual machine or computer
<filipo> computer
<Keanu73> okay
<filipo> i have that problem, that I  have DELL INSPIRON 7720 where are 2x SATA 750GB and 1x mSATA 32GB
<Keanu73> hmm
<filipo> but GRUB wont install
<Keanu73> grub?
<Keanu73> hmm...
<filipo> because on HDD is GPT
<Keanu73> maybe reinstall?
<filipo> i reinstalled it 5x today
<Keanu73> ah..
<filipo> ubuntu install show error grub
<Keanu73> hmm..
<Keanu73> oh well
<Keanu73> I can't help you, i'm afraid
<Keanu73> better buy a new PC
<filipo> haha, i had there ubuntu
<cfhowlett> filipo, reinstalling won't change gpt to mbr ...
<tmwsiy_> Keanu73: Did you try to turn off ufi? its usually called "Legacy Mode" in the BIOS
<tmwsiy_> err filipo
<tmwsiy_> secure boot its sometiems called as well
<Keanu73> hmm
<Keanu73> I'm not a BIOS expert..
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Keanu73> :o
<tmwsiy_> LOL one day they are going to take away legacy mode I am going to actually have to deal with uefi crap! :P
<DBoyz> One question, how do I use grep to search a string that has postfixes? for example string is "hello" and i want "hello1" and etc. to appear in the result
<tmwsiy_> DBoyz: use a regular expression
<tmwsiy_> or maybe even blob
<Noah_AT> Hi guys, I have bad sectors on my old HDD. it is 120GB and I am trying to turn it into an Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS server primarily for minecraft. I only need like 10GB of the 120 to do this. How can I quarantine my bad sectors and continue using the healthy parts of the HDD?
<tmwsiy_> so like $ cat file | grep 'hello*'
<DBoyz> i'm not familiar with regular expression. will "hello*" work?
<tmwsiy_> blobs sound lie they would work for this case
<bekks> Noah_AT: Dont do that, your disk is about to die entirely.
<tmwsiy_> so yes
<mdh> Noah_AT: there is a chance your disk will fail entirely, but if you really want to do this I think badblocks is what you're looking for: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<tmwsiy_> Noah_AT: its not free but spinrite is one of the best things since sliced bread for spindle drives that aren't clicking
<Noah_AT> mdh: and beaks: I've heard that about the disk possibly dying entirely, but sometimes they can last from 6 months to two years. This laptop is on its last legs anyways and I don't mind riding the HDD to the ground.
<DBoyz> nope doesn't seem to work
<evdeki> hi, will ubuntu gnome 14-04 come with gnome shell 3.10 or will have the latest shell if it's out by the time of the Ubuntu's release?
<Noah_AT> Mdh: Like i said, all I've got to lose are some Minecraft files lol
<tmwsiy_> DBoyz: need more input to help
<sudormrf> lol nothing like working hard on a script to find that there is already a program that does what you want for you
<Noah_AT> tmwsiy_: Even if I got that, what would it do to help? Would I boot it from a live CD? I'd like to learn how to remedy this issue from linux via ubuntu or gparted
<DBoyz> tmwsiy_: i'm trying to grep a string for example "hello" and i want words like "hello1" and "hello2" to appear in my result
<jamesd> DBoyz: grep hello file(s)
<tmwsiy_> Noah_AT: it just does a more through job of trying to get data off problem sectors... I believe that fsck will unmap bad blocks too
<DBoyz> i'm interested in grep-ing a directory though
<tmwsiy_> DBoyz: I understand taht but how are you consuming the string? is it a file? from a socket connection?
<tmwsiy_> grep will only match lines as well so if you have multiple hello's on the same line it will only show it once
<tmwsiy_> without knowing what you are trying to do it is almost impossible to help\
<jamesd> DBoyz: ls -l | grep helllo
<Noah_AT> tmwsiy_: well more good news (particularly for my wallet) is that I don't need to recover anything from the HDD I just need to take it to a usable state
<DBoyz> well i have multiple text files in a directory. i would like to search for a particular string in these file, example "hello".
<DBoyz> i would like to have strings such as "hello1" and "hello2" to appear in my search result too
<jamesd> DBoyz: grep hello file1 file2 file3   or  file*
<tmwsiy_> well if they are all in the same directory you can do something like this:
<tmwsiy_> $grep 'hello*' *.txt
<tmwsiy_> Noah_AT: fsck should do what you are after
<DBoyz> ah
<DBoyz> thanks, that worked, tmwsiy_
<yeik> does anybody know, if you have a process running under an encrypted user account, when you disconnect sessions but still have the process running, what happens to the mounted folder?
<bekks> yeik: It remains mounted until the user is logged out / the last user process is terminated.
<tmwsiy_> DBoyz: np happy to help
<yeik> bekks, that is what i thought, so why is ssh showing that it cant read the authorized key file unless i have a session open?
<c0p3rn1c> my idiot brother quick formatted my laptop to ntfs, what are the chances of restoring my linux filesystem?
<cfhowlett> c0p3rn1c, reinstall
<yeik> c0p3rn1c,  if you haven't done anything else with it, you might be able to use testdisk to restore the old partition information.
<c0p3rn1c> ok nice
<bekks> yeik: Then the process you assumed to be running isnt running anymore.
<yeik> bekks, it is a screen process with several other processes running in it. i am sure they are all running.
<Noah_AT> tmwsiy_: problem is, yesterday I ran "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" from inside my ubuntu-server installation. Now I can't even boot from CD. I'm getting an error "No boot sector on internal hard drive"
<bekks> Noah_AT: Then it isnt even tryin to boot from a cd.
<Noah_AT> bekks: over to the BIOS then?
<tmwsiy_> Noah_AT: if you did that then you are likely hosed brother
<tmwsiy_> Noah_AT: its just tryong to boot the hard drive first. usually there is F key that will take you to a boot menu even if you can't get the bios
<Noah_AT> tmwsiy_: Alright! Booting live fedora 16 atm. I figure I can use the GUI and disk utility to give me some reports on the drive
<tmwsiy_> Noah_AT good plan
<bekks> Noah_AT: you dont need any reports, you need to boot an install CD.
<Noah_AT> bekks: for ubuntu?
<bekks> Noah_AT: If you want to install Ubuntu, sure.
<Noah_AT> bekks: How do I know the dd worked? Is that enough to fix my bad sectors issue?
<anonygonzo> hey need some help with VM VirtualBox
<bekks> Noah_AT: dd never fixed bad sector problems. You just killed everything on your laptop, but you did not fix anything at all.
<high_fiver> Can anyone advise how to 'Restore EFI Backup' in boot-repair in the current version of the software?
<anonygonzo> askubuntu will haev he answers and code you need surely? high_fiver
<bekks> anonygonzo: How about asking your specific question? :)
<Noah_AT> bekks: ha! great... - _ - not that I care about killing everything on my laptop.. but I guess thats a good place to start. Alright, you say to install, but when I do I'll be installing on bad sectors. Do I solve my bad sector issue from within the ubuntu installation?
<basketball> hey bekks  when my laptop screen is by its self the resolution is on 1280 x 800 (16:10) and it doesnt need to be rotated but when i plug in a vga monitor it wants me to trotate it clockwise or counterclockwise
<bekks> Noah_AT: You bad sector problem can be solved by replacing your harddrive.
<bekks> basketball: And....?
<high_fiver> anonygonzo: erm nope
<basketball> how do i fix it bekks
<Noah_AT> bekks: of course, but I'm trying to avoid that and learn some strategies to manage bad sectors rather than jumping ship
<bekks> Noah_AT: You cannot avoid it. You can learn to avoid the pain of losing everything on your laptop again. So replace the harddrive.
<filipo> Hello, all. I want to install Ubuntu 13.10 on my Dell Inspiron 7720 (2x 750GB+1x mSATA 32GB). 19GB from SSD are used to accelerate Win8.1 and on other space  I want install Ubuntu, what is all good, but when installer want install GRUB loader, it stops and write, its failed. What I shall do, please?
<anonygonzo> Im trying to run windows 7 through VMVB but everytime it loads i get error message about trrying to run 32bit when i only sees 24? where do i find he settings to change this error message.. Im using ubuntu 12.04.4
<bekks> anonygonzo: Whats "VMVB"?
<compdoc> Noah_AT, if smart shows reallocated sectors and pending sectors, you need to jump ship
<anonygonzo> excuse typing he 'T' is broken on his keyboard.. VM VirtualBox?
<bekks> compdoc: Let the captain go, with his ship sinking. :P
<Noah_AT> compdoc: thanks. What would it show if I can still navigate the dangerous reef?
<bekks> anonygonzo: The product is named "Virtualbox" only ;)
<anonygonzo> @bekks VM VirtualBox
<bekks> anonygonzo: Just install the guest additions in your guest and ignore that error message.
<anonygonzo> (y)
<anonygonzo> lol simple
<filipo> Hello, all. I want to install Ubuntu 13.10 on my Dell Inspiron 7720 (2x 750GB+1x mSATA 32GB). 19GB from SSD are used to accelerate Win8.1 and on other space  I want install Ubuntu, what is all good, but when installer want install GRUB loader, it stops and write, its failed. What I shall do, please?
<compdoc> hey, it was your metaphor - dont shoot the messenger
<bekks> compdoc: Thats why I wrote the ":P"
<Noah_AT> bekks: is there really no navigating the reef?
<compdoc> Noah_AT, 1 or 2 reallocated sectors no new ones in year, the drive might be trustworthy. A few hundred reallocated sectors, and you data is at risk. Theres no stopping the growing numbers. the drive is dying
<cfhowlett> Noah_AT, drives are cheap ... lost data isn't.
<basketball> how do i find out what my native resolution is
<bekks> Noah_AT: It is dead Jim, let it go.
<minimec> filipo: I don't understand you configuration exactly. I guess you have a windows8 installation on one 750GB harddisk, and want ubuntu on the other. I would consider to choose the master boot sector of the HD you want ubuntu on as grub location. You can then switch the primary disk to boot from in the Bios.
<skjones> in attempting to install ubuntu dual boot with win 7, i see it says "install ubuntu inside win7"  i was expecting it to say "beside win 7"  what does it mean by "inside win7"?
<Noah_AT> bekks: alright, so I have an ace up my sleeve. I have an older hard drive that I replaced because it was too small 75GB. It's size is no problem for what I'm doing now. I'm going to go pick that up from the dark corner of the world it lives in. Once I have it, how do I check it for bad sectors?
<cfhowlett> skjones, windows installer?
<skjones> made usb stick from ubuntu
<skjones> and it said it "would save all music, docs and files"  i didn't understand what that meant either
<skjones> i'm used to ubuntu being a separate, stand-alone installation alongside windows
<geb__> hi folks
<zatan> Hey just would like to know a structure for files for examples if I download file wget http://download.osgeo.org/postgis/source/postgis-2.0.4.tar.gz what is the best directory to keep it ?
<geb__> i would like to know how it is possible to change the default rights/mask for vfat mount in precise (i cannot use fstab). Could anybody help me ?
<cfhowlett> skjones, "inside windows" is not the expected language.  pay close attention to your partitions.
<skjones> cfhowlett, yeah, it wasn't what i was expecting, but that's the default selection, i backed out at that point
<Guest91189> hi guys
<maveas> How does server log as of 13.10? I'm setting up psad but there are no logs in /var/log/kern nor syslog nor messages
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|skjones, double check your iso and proceed.
<ubottu> skjones, double check your iso and proceed.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest91189> what's the problem with iso images?
<cfhowlett> Guest91189, no mind readers here.  state your details.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest91189> !details
<Noah_AT> I'm trying to make an ubuntu live cd to use disk utility. Which download do I need? I'm currently downloading: ubuntu 12.04.4 desktop
<bekks> Noah_AT: using smartctl
<Guest91189> Noah_AT you have to specify the target device for your live cd
<Guest91189> is it a desktop pc?
<Noah_AT> Guest91189: laptop
<Guest91189> 64 or 32 bit?
<skjones> ubottu, my md5 checksum hash seems to match
<ubottu> skjones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shashank_> can someone help me on networking setup in ubuntu.!!
<Noah_AT> Guest91189: 32 bit
<tmwsiy_> shashank: what ya got?
<skjones> cfhowlett, my md5 checksum hash seems to match, suggestions?
<GyroW> Hi, trying to make a bootable USB. Done everything, used the Universal USB program on windows. The PC I'm trying to install it on currently has no OS but it doesn't want to boot into the USB; any ideas?
<cfhowlett> skjones, pay attention to your partitions and install.
<linuxuu> how to install ubuntu and make it boot in EFI mode?
<cfhowlett> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shashank_> I am trying to setup DHCP server on my system..!!
<shashank_> and every time I try to start networking and isc-dhcp-server, its not getting started
<minimec> GyroW: You may have to enable that feature in the BIOS. Also you may have to change the boot order in the BIOS or choose 'boot options' at boot.
<Guest91189> Noah_AT go to ubuntu website and download that for 32 bit version
<shashank_> I get stop/waiting every time.!!
<basketball> why wont my laptop let me select a resolion without rotating screen
<netameta__> how do i revert make install ?
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, If you wnt I can show you my interfaces; dhcpd.conf and other necessary files..!!
<GyroW> minimec: Changed USB to the first boot option. What feature do I need to enable in the BIOS? Booting from USB?
<minimec> netameta__: 'make uninstall' probably
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, ???
<linuxuu> cfhowlett: i tried that article and many other but none is working!
<minimec> GyroW: Depends on the BIOS. Look in the direction you mentioned above 'boot from usb'
<tmwsiy_> shashank: can you pastebin your  the relavent stuff from /etc/network/interfaces
<minimec> GyroW: If you use the 'boot options' at boot. Would the usb stick show up as boot device? In that case, 'boot from usb' would be activated.
<linuxuu> how to know if i'm booted in EFi mode?
<Guest54067> exit
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, http://pastebin.com/aVMj0EKu
<tmwsiy_> shashank: and your dhcpd.conf
<basketball> how do you set the video ram in bios
<GyroW> It shows uo in the list but im unable to put it on top. When I try moving I get a beep. BIOS is phoenix
<geb__> Anybody for my question: [17:32] <geb__> i would like to know how it is possible to change the default rights/mask for vfat mount in precise (i cannot use fstab). Could anybody help me ?
<OerHeks> basketball, ask in ##hardware
<geb__> thanks in advance
<tmwsiy_> shashank: so the interface comes up but the dhcp server service does not start? Are there any errors in the syslog?
<shashank_> http://pastebin.com/QQt0e6U2
<shashank_> dhcpd.conf ^
<shashank_> Yes in syslog I get the following : Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<tmwsiy_> shashank are you trying to pxe boot?
<basketball> how do i find out what video chip i have and what main board
<shashank_> No subnet declaration for eth0 (no IPv4 addresses).\
<shashank_> yes.
<tmwsiy_> basketball lspci
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, yes I am trying to pxe-boot...
<tmwsiy_> shashank: have you got an INTERFACES="eth0" in /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<minimec> basketball: GPU: lspci | grep VGA ; Motherboard: sudo lshw
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, i guess u are talking about /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<shashank_> and if that's the case, YES I have that in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server...
<shashank_> and i do not have any file like /etc/default/dhcp3-server  ..!!
<tmwsiy_> shashank: forgot you said isc that is what I am talking about
<tmwsiy_> are there logs for the server in /etc or /var? That error message you cited seems like what I was pointing out
<shashank_> the logs are in syslog.
<Guest21357> gr33n7007h: Hi.. I've just acquired an LG LS50a laptop. Its running an intel celeron 1.2-1.5ghz processor. When i try to install xubuntu 13.10, I receive an error message saying "error setting up gfxboot" I then type in "help" and am given a help index. It is then further indicated that I am required to install  a kernel appropriate for my cpu. It says that the following features are not present on my cpu: pae. are you able to please assist me in any way he
<Guest21357> re?
<cfhowlett> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<tmwsiy_> shashank: Also, you have to assign a static ip to the interface that you will use for dhcp. If you will use eth0 for providing addresses in the 192.168.1.x subnet then you should assign for instance ip 192.168.1.1 to the eth0 interface using NetworkManager. Without this step you will get an error from dhcpd when starting the service.
<tmwsiy_> from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<tmwsiy_> that has to be it
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, but I have assigned a static ip to my interface eth0 in my interfaces file.!!!
<shashank_> no..!!
<tmwsiy_> shashank: dude you sure are pissy with some stranger is just tyring to help
<daftykins> Guest21357: still there?
<Guest21357> daftykins: yes im still here.
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, no dude.!!
<shashank_> I am just asking!
<daftykins> Guest21357: you'll want to try again downloading an i386 ISO and install from that to avoid the lack of PAE issue
<guest4745757575> hi
<cfhowlett> Guest21357, you DID download directly from ubuntu, right?
<shashank_> I followed this link here : http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest21357: which version were you trying? i found talk of the long term support v12.04 release definitely being non-PAE in its' i386 edition
<guest4745757575> im wondering about the new 14.04 release... where can i edit the encrypted installation? create a lvm choose encryption etc...
<daftykins> !trusty | guest4745757575
<ubottu> guest4745757575: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Guest21357> daftykins: ok cool. I am running xubuntu 13.10 on my current system and am now attempting to install it via disk onto my said laptop.
<guest4745757575> daftykins, well even with older not beta versions it is not possible it seems...
<Left_Turn> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<shashank_> tmwsiy_, thr dude!!
<daftykins> guest4745757575: i somewhat doubt that, that's what the live environment is for
<Bartosz_> hi
<tmwsiy_> shashank: I guess you are using !!'s as ??'s ??
<shashank_> yes, sorry.
<Noah_AT> Hey guys, "badblocks -nv /dev/sda is writing a bunch of numbers. Are these bad blocks or just the ones it has checked?
<guest4745757575> daftykins, live environement? I just want to create a encrypted lvm on one partition as i allways did...
<Bartosz_> i have a problem with installing rails on my ubuntu. Always receive :"Could not found Gemfile", Can you help me?
<shashank_> so any idea what more should I try??
<tmwsiy_> shashank: I really don;t know, the errors you are describing sound like the dhcp server does not know which interface to listen for requests on
<daftykins> guest4745757575: i'm sure there are tonnes of guides online. but like i say, if you're going to be doing it with trusty, #ubuntu+1 is where to talk. it doesn't matter what you think is common or not
<basketball> when i go to make resolution 1200 x 800 why does it want me to rotate screen
<shashank_> So, where else should I give static ip to eth0???
<Guest21357> daftykins: so should I go to ubuntu.com and download the xubuntu 12.04 i386 version?
<bgc> hi everybody i have a problem i have 12.04 lts and i download mailru cloud application but i cant run with which program i can run it?
<daftykins> Guest21357: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<daftykins> Guest21357: no you can try 13.10 32-bit
<minimec> shashank_: That tutorial you followed is not working, if you have the normal Ubuntu installation. Instead go to 'network' -> 'edit connections', and set 'Method' to 'Manual' in 'IPv4 Settings'.
<Bartosz_> ey
<dextor__> hello i am runing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS behind the NAT on VM's . My problem is that, I am unable to download any package from apt-get  http://pastebin.com/GEW1kWiC kindly help me Thank you.
<ubuntu-studio> l
<ubuntu-studio> kkk
<fa7ad> who here can help me with some dpkg problems
<daftykins> just. ask.
<dextor__> hello i am runing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS behind the NAT on VM's . My problem is that, I am unable to download any package from apt-get  http://pastebin.com/GEW1kWiC kindly help me Thank you.
<daftykins> dextor__: are you 100% sure all online connectivity is good with that VM?
<fa7ad> ok... i have all ton of .deb files. now i want to install only one package from this mess. but this package has a lot of dependencies. so if i run 'dpkg -i package*.deb' the dependencies dont get installed automatically. is this normal? if so, how can i install the depndencies as well. i dont want to all the packages just the one + its dependencies.
<dextor__> daftykins: Yes. 100% Because I am sharing my information via freenode.webchat
<dextor__> daftykins: Yes. 100% Because I am sharing my information via freenode.webchat, which is on VM.
<jgoseph> fa7ad, dpkg -i somepackage.deb then apt-get -f install should install the dependancies I think
<fa7ad> but the problem is i dont want to re download them
<fa7ad> i already have them in the folder and my net is slow
<shashank_> minimec, that too is not working..!!
<shashank_> any more solution???
<shashank_> any more solution???
<minimec> fa7ad: Install 'gdebi' and do 'gdebi yourpackage.deb' That will resolv all dependencies.
<fa7ad> ok will try
<johan_> Hi! How do I make transmission the default program for opening magnet links in Firefox? I have googled the issue and there seem to be alot of people with issue with this.
<minimec> shashank_: Di you enter the desired IP and Gateway in 'Adresses'? That should do...
<fa7ad> didnt work with gdebi
<fa7ad> gonna have to settle with apt-get -f install
<xangua> johan_: when you select the magnet link and firefox ask you with what program to open it in a popup, select /urs/bin/transmission-gtk
<minimec> fa7ad: Did it show the missing dependency? Personally I would not(!) 'apt-get -f install'.
<fa7ad> it said broken cache
<maveas> Where do rsyslog put log messages from iptables on 13.10?
<fa7ad> but lucky for me most of the big files installed with dpkg
<fa7ad> so only some 30 md to download
<NBhosting> why is this spf record not valid http://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=spf%3adatinggegevens.nl&run=toolpage
<fa7ad> mb*
<NBhosting> what channel is best to ask this, couldnt think of oen
<minimec> fa7ad: Can you first 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' before using gdebi once?
<fa7ad> already done that
<toyimp> When I use the nVidia drivers all I get on TTY is a black screen. But when I use the x-server drivers it works wonderful and high resolution. Where can I look to get more info on fixing this? Been checking google all morning.
<johan_> xangua, did that, cheers. But transmission still won't open. Any other idea?
<xangua> johan_: can you open transmission?
<xangua> or just doesn't open when you select the magnet file?
<johan_> xangua, Yes sir. I have it open right now.
<xangua> johan_: no idea, this is easy peasy for me
<johan_> xangua, now it works! Thx =)
<xangua> ooh ok
<fa7ad> minimec, do u know any ppa for 'apt-fast' script?
<csddesk> i've a synaptics touchpad with a small dimple that would allow me, in windows, to toggle the device on or off, which does not work in Ubuntu. Is there a program that will repeat back the event code of me trying to tap the dimple part to turn it off?
<bekks> fa7ad: https://launchpad.net/~apt-fast/+archive/stable
<minimec> fa7ad: Nope. Never used that software.
<fa7ad> its kinda simple, it just downloads apt packages using axel instead of curl or wget
<dextor__> hello i am runing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS behind the NAT on VM's . My problem is that, I am unable to download any package from apt-get  http://pastebin.com/GEW1kWiC kindly help me Thank you.
<bekks> fa7ad: Thats not true. It doesnt use axel, it uses aria2.
<bekks> fa7ad: Ancient versions did use axel, current version supports aria2 only.
<fa7ad> anyways better than normal
<MonkeyDust> dextor__  change NAT to bridged, in the VM's settings
<fa7ad> last time i used it was ages ago
<havires> screen caps turn up black when i press print http://imgur.com/a/DWels (anybody have a fix or know what's going on?)
<fa7ad> then i couldnt find it anywhere
<profligacy> Is it true that they will start charging DVC for using Ubuntu?
<HiddenDjinn> i wonder, how does one use the console to set default applications like web browsers
<fa7ad> hey guys found a solution to my old problem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/170348/how-to-make-my-own-local-repository good idea?
<dextor__> MonkeyDust: I can't I am on  wln0 connection.
<MonkeyDust> dextor__  NAT to bridged is the solution, find a way to achieve that
<dextor__> MonkeyDust: I have try tht, but unable to connect to the internet, as my ISP provide singal IP for one account.
<MonkeyDust> dextor__  with bridged, your VM get's an IP address from the router's range, not from the ISP
<melt7777> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, and once i chroot to the "new build" and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, or try apt-get purge whoopsie,  whoopsie breaks down the whole build, and i can't do anything further....
<luigihs> hello
<luigihs> I have some problems with vpn and ubuntu
<melt7777> unknown init script /etc/init.d/whoopsie -
<luigihs> I dont know whats going but I pretty sure is my router is blocking the vpn  because I tried in my friends place and is working fine my vpn running with ubuntu
<luigihs> but with windows I never have any issues
<luigihs> any ideas?
<csddesk> nevermind i'll just disable the pad while typing, thanks
<luigihs> ?
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hih
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> hi
<XMEN> h
<Left_Turn> hi
<XMEN> i
<melt7777> howdy
<poutine> I am running Ubuntu 13.10, how do I get the tabs at the top of my terminal window in unity to have that blue shading to them? I have it working on my work computer, but not on my other, and it's hard to tell the tabs apart
<codyleew> hui
<codyleew> howdy
<codyleew> hi
<shashank_> minimec, tmwsiy_ my dhcp server is running fine. but I want to ask 1 thing.!! my networking service is not running. what cud be the problem? and hw cud it be fixed.?
<MonkeyDust> codyleew  it works, we see you
<codyleew> i love xububtu
<melt7777> .......f'in amateur hour
<ikonia> melt7777: tone down the language please.
<melt7777> sorry, they scrolled my actual legit question off the page
<Guest21357> daftykins: the version I tried to install is 32-bit xubuntu13.10
<poutine> http://i.imgur.com/xb61yaQ.png <<- It's very difficult to tell my terminal tabs apart (which is active)
<ikonia> melt7777: don't worry, just ask it again
<basketballl> when i go to make resolution 1200 x 800 why does it want me to rotate screen it wont let me selct normal
<Left_Turn> can someone be so kind enough to pastebin me the results of "man diff"  ... i'll give you an ePat on the back:(:(
<Left_Turn> im on windoze atm:(
<ikonia> Left_Turn: good diff man page
<daftykins> Guest21357: oh right, hmm perhaps that doesn't include a non-PAE kernel then
<basketballl> hey Left_Turn
<Left_Turn> hey basketballl
<basketballl> why are you here
<ikonia> Left_Turn: "google" diff man page sorry
<Left_Turn> :)
<melt7777> iko, typically that is frowned upon in support chanels, although this one is a great deal busier than most. :)
<Left_Turn> ok... basketballl it's a free room
<dextor__> MonkeyDust: As usual, No connectivity http://pastebin.com/cz5rxm3J ,  please check the message here.
<ikonia> melt7777: yes, but you've just been flooded off the screen
<Left_Turn> thanks ikonia
<shashank_> minimec, thr???
<MonkeyDust> Left_Turn  http://linuxmanpages.com/man1/diff.1.php
<codyleew> hello
<melt7777> i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, and once i chroot to the "new build" and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, or try apt-get purge whoopsie,  whoopsie breaks down the whole build, and i can't do anything further....  unknown init script /etc/init.d/whoopsie.... i am thinking that it doesn't like to upgrade whoopsie while running x and chrooted to the "new live build" and no .lock files seem to be tripping me
<melt7777> up. any ideas?
<Left_Turn> thanks MonkeyDust
<shashank_> My networking service is not running?
<ikonia> melt7777: is the init script there....
<shashank_> can any1 help?
<melt7777> no, it is not there, on the "new build" or on the actual live usb. but the /etc/default/whoopsie exists on both instances.
<MonkeyDust> dextor__  it looks like wlan0 is the culprit, it's not the VM
<minimec> shashank_: put 'auto eth0' (new line) 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' in /etc/network/interfaces. Still I am confused, because there were some changes in Ubuntu recently, wher imho /etc/network/interface was ignored by the network manager... Hmmm...
<dextor__> MonkeyDust:  I told you it's not modem that generate Dynamic IP, it's about one extra host on my ISP which is given and assigned by them. Kindly if you know any other solution then please help me.
<ikonia> melt7777: /etc/defaut/whoopsie is worthless, that error is complaining about the init script
<fa7ad> guys anybody has the download link for libimobiledevice 1.1.6 ?
<ikonia> minimec: there is no need for the interfaces file - that is why network manager is there
<melt7777> i understand but  i just wanted to provide all troubleshooting information
<fa7ad> it was a git build.. it fixed some ios 7 errors
<minimec> ikonia: Exactly. That's where I am confused. THX :) But his network service is not starting @boot. Why could that be.
<shashank_> minimec, both the lones shud be thr?
<shashank_> *lines
<ikonia> minimec: can network manager see the interface, eg: can you configure the interface through network manager ?
<wdr> hey folks. i have a huge problem. No idea what happened but it seems i have fucked my x server. after loggin in, everything hangs and i cannot get anythig n my screen (empty desktop only) - any idea what to do?
<dextor__> MonkeyDust: I am having  a Mobile Broadband connectivity. and on it I am runing VM's. And it is not possible to assigned Bridged adapter.
<minimec> ikonia: shashank_: I told him to do so. 'Edit connections' and so on...
<bipul> Hello.
<maveas> Going nutter here.. Log messages from iptables doesn't go into messages though they are visible from dmesg (the program, not the log files). How do I get dmesg to save the iptables log messages to the /var/log/messages?
<ikonia> iptables does not log
<ikonia> thats why tools like ulog are used
<bipul> So It's not possible to use APT- in terminal to install and update package when you are behind the NAT ?
<maveas> ikonia: I know - I just need rsyslog to log it..
<ikonia> bipul: of course it is
<melt7777> how about this.  can i omit whoopsie from being updated during apt-get upgrade?
<ikonia> melt7777: pin it ?
<minimec> shashank_: Is the eth0 device activated in the network settings in 'General'? 'Automatically connect to this network...'
<ikonia> !info whoopsie
<ubottu> whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.24.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 25 kB, installed size 110 kB
<melt7777> hmmm
<melt7777> doesn't seem optional
<melt7777> i have found the pinning howto.
<shashank_> minimec, yes...
<bipul> ikonia, sir I am  trying to do so. but I am unable to download or update any packages please check here pastebin.com/GEW1kWiC
<basketballl> anyone know how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7057041/
<melt7777> let me try apt-mark hold whoopsie and perform an upgrade and see if it works out.
<MonkeyDust> dextor__  i'm sure someone else can help better, repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, in one line
<ikonia> bipul: so there is a signature error and a failed to fetch error there,
<ikonia> bipul: why do you think that is anything to do with nat ?
<minimec> shashank_: I see no reason for that device not(!) to start @boot. 'Ethernet' section 'Device MAC address' ok?
<bipul> Because I am runing this Ubuntu behind NAT on VM's
<ikonia> bipul: I suspect it's nothing to do with nat and more likley your VM network bridging/routing
<maveas> Never mind my question. rsyslog wasn't configured properly..
<minimec> shashank_: Maybe clean that /etc/network/interfaces file once, and reboot.
<Guest21357> hi.. does anyone know if Damn Small Ubuntu will still require pae? or if ill be able to install fake pae once damn small has booted and then upgrade to xubuntu 13.10?
<bipul> ikonia, so how can i fix this signature issue?
<shashank_> minimec, let me try that too.
<shashank_> brb
<basketballl> when i go to the display settings i want to change the resolution to 1280 x 800 (16:10) when i select that resolution the rotation options change from 180 degress counterclockwise and clockwise and normal to just clockwise and counterclockwise
<bipul> ikonia, ?
<Guest21357> does damn small ubuntu need pae? anyone know?
<ikonia> iptable: what ?
<ikonia> Guest21357: damn small ubuntu is not an official release - ask their support resources
<ikonia> bipul: what /
<ikonia> iptable: sorry, not you
<Guest21357> ikonia: will do.
<bipul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220 That is the solution to fix the issue?
<bekks> bipul: Did you setup the network correctly, inside your VMs?
<ikonia> bipul: thats just a guy whos connection has dropped, how has that anything to do with the problem you are raising ?
<bipul> Yes, My network is setup correctly. and about the same problem that guy is facing on forum.
<ikonia> it's nothing like that guys problem
<bekks> bipul: Its totally different.
<bipul> Then how should i fix my problem.
<bipul> ?
<ikonia> I suspect the problem is the way your vm's are bridged to your physical network
<ikonia> bipul: on your vm type "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the FULL output please
<bekks> bipul: Pastebin "ifconfig -a" and "netstat -rn" please.
<bekks> in addition to what ikonia said.
<bipul> ok hold on give me some time
<jnoob22> that's almost always the case when your network connectivity unexpectedly goes south on a hypervisor.
<jnoob22> bad bridging configs (or gone bad).
<ikonia> who said his host had a problem johnpaulneedham ?
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> jnoob22: what are you on about ??? we know nothing about his setup
<jnoob22> indeed. not yet.
<marcolino7> Ciao a tutti quelli di #ubuntu !
<netameta__> How do i change mysql root password ?
<fntr> lol
<bekks> netameta__: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<netameta__> Bekks thanks.. found it
<bipul> ikonia,  bekks http://pastebin.com/P7eBfQy7
<arctan>  hello ubuntu community, I used dd to wipe my whole disk. after running for about 4-5 hours, I got following message and the process was finished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7057187/  does this mean that the full disk was wiped successfully, or that it was interrupted?
<ikonia> arctan: you've filled up your disk with data - whatever data you told it to do
<ikonia> bipul: so as you can see - it's working with the other releases just fine
<arctan> ikonia, I only told to dd the whole disk with this command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4k conv=notrunc
<ikonia> bipul: it's just the updates repo that's having a problem, that proves it's nothing to do with nat, or the others would be failing
<ikonia> arctan: so there you go.....it's done the whole disk
<arctan> ikonia, I was just confused for the expression "no space left on device"..
<bipul> You mean to say I have to use this apt-get upgrade ?
<fntr> Justin Bieber is gay
<arctan> ikonia, maybe did it mean to say all spaces were zeroed, since there is no data-extraction process involved here?
<ikonia> arctan: dd tells it to write data, you have told it to write data, it has wrote data to that disk until there is no space left on that device
<basketballl> when i go to the display settings i want to change the resolution to 1280 x 800 (16:10) when i select that resolution the rotation options change from 180 degress counterclockwise and clockwise and normal to just clockwise and counterclockwise
<arctan> ikonia, as far as I know, dd overwrites all data with zeroes. in this context, "no space left" means no space left that is not already zeroed by dd. correct?
<OerHeks> basketball, what is the diff between 180 clockwize and counterclockwize ?
<ikonia> arctan: no, it means there is no space left on the disk to write zero's to
<arctan> ikonia, then I have a hard time getting it. This is not testdisk or photorec. there is no data rescued which is to be recovered to some other location. dd is supposed to turn existing data into zeroes. so what extra space is required for that?
<ikonia> arctan: dd will tell it to do what you tell it to do
<arctan> I used dd before, this never happened. whole disk was wiped and done.
<ikonia> arctan: think about it dd if=/dev/zero - you've told it to write zeros, of=/dev/sdb - you've told it to write zeros to the start of /dev/sdb and continue, it continues until it has hit the end of the device "no more space"
<ikonia> arctan: it's an unusual warning for sure
<arctan> ikonia, so "no more space" doesn't mean it couldnt complete wiping to the end, but rather it did complete it and reach the end. is it?
<ikonia> arctan: that's how it reads to me
<arctan> ikonia, yet do you mean it is a "warning" even if it reads that full wipe is completed?
<ikonia> arctan: well, normally as you said it just completes saying records in / out as a count
<ikonia> but if you're block size overspills it, I can see how you'd get that warning
<arctan> ikonia, so can I be certain of that the disk was fully wiped by dd?
<ikonia> arctan: looks that way to me
<luigihs_> Hello I have problems when I using my vpn in ubuntu, some of the websites are not working properly and is not of because website  because if im not using the vpn it works those websites, as well this vpn works fine in windows.
<Marcos60001> Could someone help me? I can't install KDE on Ubuntu 'cause of "unmet dependencies"
<Marcos60001> Please
<Marcos60001> Could someone help me? I can't install KDE on Ubuntu 'cause of "unmet dependencies"
<Marcos60001> Please
<bekks> !patience | Marcos60001
<ubottu> Marcos60001: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> Got a problem: I'm setting up an Ubuntu 13,10 install (64-bit). When I set a password with the passwd command, it registers in the console. However, lightdm doesn't recognize it (i.e. the user can log in without a password)! Yikes!
<windows> any opetion in kubuntu for key  on keyboard to restart screen like  STARTX
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: did you run [ sudo apt-get install -f ]?
<Marcos60001> Yes
<bekks> windows: startx is deprecated.
<Marcos60001> Doesn't work at all
<SonikkuAmerica> windows: use [ sudo lightdm restart ] from a tty
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Please pastebin the output of [ sudo apt-get -f install ] then.
<Marcos60001> ok
<Marcos60001> just a sec
<Marcos60001> root@ubuntu:/home/vinicius# apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<Marcos60001> Reading package lists... Done
<Marcos60001> Building dependency tree
<Marcos60001> Reading state information... Done
<Marcos60001> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Marcos60001> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Marcos60001> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<windows> for lightdm restart wil be nice to have shourcut XD
<Marcos60001> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Marcos60001> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Marcos60001>  
<Marcos60001> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Marcos60001>  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kde-window-manager but it is not going to be installed
<Marcos60001>                    Depends: kde-workspace but it is not going to be installed
<Marcos60001> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: That's it
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: What !version of Ubuntu is this?
<Marcos60001> 13.10 Saucy Salamander
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Did you [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] as well?
<Marcos60001> no
<SonikkuAmerica> Got a problem: I'm setting up an Ubuntu 13,10 install (64-bit). When I set a password with the passwd command, it registers in the console. However, lightdm doesn't recognize it (i.e. the user can log in without a password)! Yikes!
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Do that, then [ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install -f ]
<Marcos60001> ok thanks
<arctan> ikonia, I also found this tutorial here : http://robotbutler.org/article/36, which says that "dd will then write the zeros to the drive until it runs out of space, by which point we know it has finished." and the final message is shown as the same as the one I received
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: I don't remember where the setting is but you need to enable the Require password when logging in
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: I'll look for i
<SonikkuAmerica> +t
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: probably in User and Groups settings
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: It's ridiculously minimal - the only option I see is an "Automatic Login" switch, and it's turned off
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Didn't work
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: try turning it on
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: OK...
<melt7777> ikonia, thank you very much, pleased to report that `apt-mark hold whoopsie` corrected the problem and allowed me to continue upgrading and installing packages on my livecdcustomization mission.... Thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: OK, then how about [ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-window-manager kde-workspace ]?
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: this is on Unity, right? I'm not on Unity so I don't remember it clearly but I recall there being a toggle switch for that
<bipul> How can i change my source.list file from .in to .us ?
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: ok, will try it now
<bipul> sources.list*
<IdleOne> bipul: Go into Software Centre and change the server used under the Software Sources tab
<bipul> IdleOne, If i have to change from terminal then?
<IdleOne> bipul: then you would need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Seriously, didn't work. Look:
<paul__> i have a lenovo E545 laptop and cant find the graphics driver for linux anywhere
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Auto-login works as expected on the target machine.
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica:
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Should I switch it off and reboot?
<bipul> IdleOne, each and every line do i have to edit?
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Pastebin?
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: worth a shot, maybe install unity-tweak-tool or whatever it is called, that has a bunch more settings available in it
<IdleOne> bipul: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: OK. I'm planning on throwing in some utilities anyway
<Marcos60001> root@ubuntu:/home/vinicius# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-window-manager kde-workspace
<Marcos60001> Reading package lists... Done
<Marcos60001> Building dependency tree
<Marcos60001> Reading state information... Done
<Marcos60001> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Marcos60001> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Marcos60001> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Marcos60001> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Marcos60001> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Marcos60001> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Marcos60001>  kde-window-manager : Depends: libgles2-mesa (>= 7.8.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Marcos60001>                                libgles2
<IdleOne> !paste | Marcos60001
<ubottu> Marcos60001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Marcos60001>                       Depends: libkwinglesutils1 (= 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Marcos60001> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Marcos60001> root@ubuntu:/home/vinicius#
<luigihs_> Hello I have problems with vpn connection I dont know whats wrong I believe my wifi router is blocking something, becaue if I use my friends wifi router it woks perfectly the vpn, but I never had this problem before with windows whats wrong???
<IdleOne> Marcos60001: please use a pastebin for posting multiple lines like that.
<paul__> anyone know of a lenovo e545 graphics driver for linux
<Jaga_hut> noob question:
<Jaga_hut> What does -y do in terminal?
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: nothing
<Jaga_hut> I notice it is included in some code and not in others for same function
<luigihs_> anyone?
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: it will depend on the funciton
<ikonia> function
<IdleOne> Jaga_hut: -y is usually is used to auto accept whatever the package manager suggests
<luigihs_> ?
<Jaga_hut> ikonia: Thats my point if the only difference in the code is one has -y and one doesn't
<Jaga_hut> then it must do something
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: what code ? what are you actually talking about ?
<IdleOne> Jaga_hut: but like ikonia said it depends on the function
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: in terms of the terminal (bash) it does nothing
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Anyway, it doesn't work
<Jaga_hut> Thanks
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: in terms of the code you are referencing but not sharing - we don't know until we know what the code is
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: I seem to be lacking some libraries
<Jaga_hut> Ikonia: No secrets here buddy its just three lines do install ubuntu tweak
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: again  - it depends on the code.
<ikonia> and to be honest, you need "code" to install a package I don't know
<Jaga_hut> Ikonia: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa -y
<basketball> how do i get rid of black border with dual monitor set up. I have a Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) and the monitors do not have the same resolution one is the laptop screen and one is external
<IdleOne> Jaga_hut: sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<IdleOne> no need for a ppa
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: so -y is for the command "add-apt-repository" it's a flag, and it means "auto accept the response as "yes" "
<Jaga_hut> IdleOne: Whats PPA needed for?
<Jaga_hut> (or not needed for)
<IdleOne> Jaga_hut: Sometimes "new" software is not in the official repositories and one might want to use a PPA, in this case you don't need it because the unity-tweak-tool is available in the official repos
<Jaga_hut> Ikonia: So if I add-y to any terminal command that requires a [y/n] then it will autimatically be y
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: no
<ikonia> Jaga_hut: it's a flag for that one command
<A1Recon> Is there a way to force bios to read boot from a USB drive because the BIOS does not show the USB drive in the Boot option?
<ikonia> A1Recon: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> A1Recon: talk to your bios/motherboard vendor
<dyce> does anyone know how to change ipv6 addresses? i have a around 10 in my virtual private server. would i just rearrange in /etc/network/interfaces? or is there a command that can do this so i can automate with a script?
<A1Recon> ikonia: How so?
<IdleOne> A1Recon: it might appear as External media or External HDD
<A1Recon> I am trying to install Ubuntu...
<SvenOostenbrink> Hey there, I am having a VERY weird problem with a ubuntu install on 3 different computers. 2 were equal (installs were clones), we added another computer, I cloned the drive of one of the originals and the cloned drive would not start, basically stating that there is nothing to start up from. Weird. So I try the other drive.. same.. also noting to start from.. huh? Then I try the first drive, and that one too suddenly is gone..  Is this somethign
<SvenOostenbrink> that anybody has ever seen?
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: No luck - it still lets the user log in without a password
<ikonia> A1Recon: the bios isn't modified by ubuntu
<ikonia> A1Recon: the bios isn't controlled by ubuntu
<basketball> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: not sure what to tell you
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: (I even purged and reinstalled lightdm)
<ikonia> A1Recon: the bios is written/maintained by the bios vendor, hence talking to them will get you the answer
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Thanks anyway
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: There is a solution though. try checking askubuntu, might be a solution there.
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Are you listening?
<Jaga_hut> IdleOne: it says that it is unable to locate the package ubuntu -tweak
<IdleOne> Jaga_hut: the package is called unity-tweak-tool
<Jaga_hut> I already have unity-tweak tool, I want ubuntu tweak http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-tweak-and-unity-tweak-tool-powerful-tweaking-applications-ubuntu-1310
<Jaga_hut> IdleOne: They are two different programs
<IdleOne> Jaga_hut: in that case follow the instructions on that link
<Jaga_hut> IdleOne: Ha Ha got it
<basketball> how do i install xrandr
<dexxa360> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Uh yeah... I had an issue too I needed to resolve.
<irssi-mi1e> A1Recon: first thing you should do is see if BIOS can be updated to latest version
<dexxa360> hi
<deepy> I'm on 12.04, how do I get aircrack-ng? I can't seem to find it anywhere
<ikonia> deepy: why would you need that ?
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: oh ok
<daftykins> he's planning on being a naughty boy
<daftykins> ;)
<bobo> hi, how can I share my files via ad-hoc connection between two pc
<irssi-mi1e> deepy: apt-get install aircrack-ng
<A1Recon> irssi-mi1e: Maybe something is wrong with the Pendrive.... I guess. Its not mine.
<dexxa360> hi
<deepy> irssi-mi1e: However the following packages replace it: iw:i386 iw
<Jaga_hut> IdleOne: necessary, ubuntu-tweak is NOT in official repositories
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Besides, why not try installing the kde-full package instead?
<Genome36_> Noah_AT: sup
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: oh oh
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I was wondering if someone clears something up for me about the hosts.deny file.  if you do this in that file "ALL: X.X.X.X" where the X's represent an IP address, that host should no longer be able to reach you, correct?  Alternatively, which action happens first when a host tries to connect, the host file is scanned and then the iptables or the reverse?
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: still doesn't work
<ikonia> sudormrf: it will depend on the application and how tcp wrappers are being used
<dexxa360> testing
<bobo> somebody help me?
<sudormrf> ikonia: I am using fail2ban.
<ikonia> sudormrf: iptables is nothing to do with any application, so that will happen when the machine gets a network packet to the interface iptables is active on
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Meh, it was a fresh install from scratch anyway, I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<dexxa360> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: Remembering, of course, to assign a password and require it on login
<sudormrf> ikonia: what I mean is which is looked at first when a packet comes through, the iptables or the hosts file?
<jelly-home> sudormrf: it's probably saner to use iptables instead of hosts.deny as fail2ban action when possible
<ikonia> sudormrf: re-read what I just said
<afterlight> bobo, make-write your problem and iff someone can help you , it will
<ikonia> sudormrf: iptables will respond when a packet hits the interface
<sudormrf> jelly-home: I was told that very long ip tables can create performance issues
<jelly-home> sudormrf: ipset, then
<dexxa360> testing
<basketball> this is the output of xrandr -q http://paste.ubuntu.com/7057505/ how do i change the resolution of the built in monitor
<ikonia> sudormrf: set the retention policy of rules to something like 5 days and you'll never hit that long a list
<sudormrf> jelly-home: is that an alternative to iptables? the machine has plenty of overhead
<sudormrf> ikonia: for fail2ban?
<ikonia> sudormrf: having a huge hosts.deny file will be worse than a big iptables rule set
<dexxa360> hi
<bobo> afterlight: I did and nobody wrote me
<A1Recon> ikonia: I am getting into this problem because I am choosing to install Ubuntu. So maybe this hasn't got everything to do with Ubuntu....but I thought I could get help here if anyone had ran into this same problem....
<ikonia> A1Recon: it doesn't change that you'll need to talk to the vendor/read the info to konw if your bios can boot usb
<ikonia> A1Recon: everyone's bios is different so you can't say "mine can do it, so do this to yours"
<sudormrf> hmm.  ok.
<dexxa360> testing
<dexxa360> hi
<dexxa360> testing
<dexxa360> hi
<dexxa360> testing
<ikonia> give it a rest please
<ikonia> it's not a test channel
<afterlight> bobo what operatin system have ?
<dexxa360> how do i set my chat fonts o bold
<dexxa360> bold
<bobo> afterlight: ubuntu and in other pc is debian
<arctann> hello, is this a normal finishing report for dd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7057187/ ?
<ikonia> arctann: you just asked this ??
<ikonia> why are you asking it again
<arctann> yes. I've been reading some posts.
<dexxa360> how do i set this chat font to be bold
<dexxa360> bold
<afterlight> what conection you have lan o wireless ? bobo ?
<OerHeks> arctann, you should have added the original dd command, 'conv=notrunc' might be important info
<bobo> afterlight: ad-hoc wireless
<arctann> OerHeks, this was included in the original command
<ikonia> arctann: it's fine
<ikonia> arctann: accept it and move on with your day
<windows> any way to restart with schourtcut key   ubuntu desktop  when its frozen
<bobo> afterlight: and in other debian pc I can use only command line
<windows> itd hard for newbee to startx
<arctann> OerHeks, this was the command : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k conv=notrunc
<OerHeks> arctann, usually this is used "conv=notrunc,noerror" to avoid an error that is not an error in the way that your command has not finished.
<OerHeks> arctann, so you are fine, wiped 100%
<toyimp> is there a way to determine what architecture my nVidia driver is currently installed? 32bit or 64
<afterlight> bobo, hhmm, than sorry i can't help :( maby this topic can help you  :( but i'm not sure. http://askubuntu.com/questions/10283/how-do-i-create-a-wireless-ad-hoc-network
<bobo> afterlight: I see both PC in connection, but only names, no directories
<ikonia> toyimp: it will be the same arch as your system arch
<OerHeks> toyimp, should be matching your OS arch
<arctann> OerHeks, thank you for your clarifying information!
<afterlight> bobo, well i cant help you sorry.
<arctann> ikonia, thank you, too.
<toyimp> So if I use the proprietary drivers from software & drivers it'll use the 64bit version?
<afterlight> bobo, try it a bit more on google  ???
<bobo> afterlight: thank you so much
<ikonia> toyimp: correct
<toyimp> ikonia, OerHeks, thanks =)
<dexxa360> hi
<dexxa360> hi
<dexxa360> testing
<afterlight> bobo, did the link help't you ?
<Vivekananda> I am trying to figure out why the onscreen ruler gives width as 17 inches for a humble 14 inch screen. perhaps my screen size is not set correctly
<Vivekananda> can someone help me with this? laptop lenovo T61 ubuntu 12.04
<afterlight> Goodnight everyone :D
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> my hdmi not work
<peyam> what can I do
<CodeGosu> are there some kind of gui analog for 'grep'? i want to find files that contain text in specific directory and then inspect them
<peyam> Anyone
<peyam> how do I activate hdmi
<geirha> CodeGosu: Inspect as in open them in gedit?
<CodeGosu> yes
<vee-trev> peyam: screen settings
<peyam> there is not an options
<peyam> about hdmi
<peyam> or my secondary monitor
<geirha> CodeGosu: Some editors have a builtin way of "grepping for files", like vim, though not gedit as far as I know. Though you could use a find + grep in a terminal
<geirha> CodeGosu: cd /to/the/dir && find . -type f -exec grep -q 'the pattern' {} \; -exec gedit {} +
<A1Recon> If I capture a screenshot while running Ubuntu from LiveUSB, I think it is stored in the USB. Am I right?
<ikonia> A1Recon: it writes it to /home
<A1Recon> Does it happen everytime or only when I have set up persistence?
<geirha> CodeGosu: could be shortened by making it a function in your .bashrc
<ikonia> A1Recon: if thats "live" it's ram/memory
<bekks> A1Recon: If you have a persistent USB stick - if you just have a LiveUSB, it is lost after rebooting.
<A1Recon> bekks: Oh. Thanks!!
<peyam> anybody
<jdavis> I have a problem with my disk and/or btrfs filesystem. I keep getting "ata3: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)" and "ata3: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)" in dmesg, and it slows down my computer. I think it's related to a recent power failure.
<SvenOostenbrink> I have a GPT harddrive that was only disconnected and reconnected and suddenly will no longer boot. Any ideas? Maybe do I have to reinstall GPT? How would I do that?
<jdavis> Also, the filesystem is btrfs raid1 over two drives. btrfsck is showing some errors, and then it segfaults.
<jdavis> Any ideas?
<ikonia> jdavis: sounds like the hard disk is failing if it's resetting like that
<bobo> afterlight: no :(
<jdavis> ikonia: smart isn't reporting any errors though
<jdavis> unless you have an idea of something specific I can run
<ikonia> jdavis: maybe the controller,
<jdavis> however, smartctl does take a lot longer to run on that one disk.
<ikonia> jdavis: basically that disk is not coming "up" on the controller
<jdavis> ikonia, oh, OK. Is that a bios-level thing or something?
<ikonia> no
<Hecter> hi, running commands like git pull, sudo service apache2 restart , command line just hangs. what should i do?
<jdavis> ikonia, I have a btrfs raid1, so in theory it should be safe against this kind of thing.
<jdavis> ikonia, do you know how to check the status of the raid?
<ikonia> no it shouldnt
<jdavis> ikonia, no?
<jdavis> I mean safe against data loss, not the disk problem itself
<ikonia> jdavis: have you lost data ?
<jdavis> I hope not
<ikonia> then why are you suggesting you've lost data ?
<jdavis> ikonia, I would just like to know the status of the raid
<jdavis> ikonia, and I don't really know how to see that with btrfs
<ikonia> jdavis: why are you using a file system that is not enabled by default and you don't know how to administrate if you don't want to lose daa ?
<ikonia> data
<jdavis> ikonia, I have the data backed up. It's not the end of the world if it disappears. But there's only one way I know to learn something, and that's to try it.
<ikonia> jdavis: ok - so what does the documentation say on how to check the status.....
<jdavis> ikonia, the documentation is pretty sparse. I was hoping someone here knew.
<ikonia> jdavis: the documentation is not sparse
<ikonia> jdavis: and keep in mind you've got a warning that a disk device is not coming up - so if your raid array is trying to sync to a non-existant device, that would be bad
<ikonia> jdavis: that's just lazy, I've just pulled up the man page in seconds
<jdavis> I looked in the man page
<ikonia> which also has links to how to manage volumes and sub volumes
<jdavis> OK.
<ikonia> jdavis: have you looked if the physical device is actually available on your system ?
<jdavis> It is.
<ikonia> jdavis: how are you verifying that ?
<Hecter> hi, running commands like git pull, sudo service apache2 restart , command line just hangs. what should i do?
<pranav1> me
<jdavis> ikonia, the devices were renamed since last boot, double checking now.
<ikonia> jdavis: ok, lost interest now,
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Are you still there?
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: yeah
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Installing kde-full didn't work either, so i'm gonna try from the software center
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: I don't see how that would help, but go ahead
<gordonjcp> much as I hate to ask an opinion question, but - if I want to run Windows and Ubuntu, am I better off dual-booting or will Windows work okay in a VM?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: really depends on what you need/want
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: The thing is, all the packages you suggested me to install through the Terminal depended on other packages, BUT, these packages would not be pulled along in any way possible
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I don't really know, that's kind of it
<ikonia> gordonjcp: what are you doing to do on Windows ?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: (roughly)
<gordonjcp> ikonia: don't know
<gordonjcp> I want to try it out without messing with a running system
<SonikkuAmerica> Marcos60001: Good point...
<IdleOne> gordonjcp: if you plan on doing any cpu intensive stuff on windows, you are better off dual booting IMO
<ikonia> gordonjcp: vm would be resonable for playing around, if you wnat to "use" it, then dual boot it
<Marcos60001> SonikkuAmerica: Not even the libraries required would be pulled along
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> maybe I should just buy another hard disk and do a clean install of Windows
<gordonjcp> anyway -OT
<ikonia> gordonjcp: not a bad idea.
<gordonjcp> I know a few people here dual-boot between Ubuntu and Windows
<gordonjcp> it's quite good for games, isn't it?
<ikonia> what ubuntu or windows ?
<gordonjcp> Windows
<gordonjcp> I mostly only keep Linux around for games
<ikonia> gordonjcp: it's what games where designed for .....
<Marcos60001> gordonjcp: I do dual-boot Ubuntu with Windows
<jjdjdjd> i inserted a blank dvd to install ubuntu on and it is not seeign the dvd
<tmwsiy_> jjdjdjd: ummm you can't install ubuntu on a dvd
<tmwsiy_> jjdjdjd: you can boot to ubuntu using the live CD without messing with your hard drive but you will have to burn the iso first
<crawley> Greetings. I've looked this up to no avail. I'm on Xubuntu 13.10, trying to install compiz. When I run ccsm, I get a segfault after "compizconfig - Info: Profile : Unity" Any ideas?
<Beldar> crawley, First why compiz in xubuntu?
<crawley> i dont particularly like unity.
<yahoojohn> can i ask for support here?
<thoonai> yahoojohn: yes
<yahoojohn> i am trying to configure xrdp to my windows machine getting blank screen
<Beldar> crawley, what has that to do with compiz in xubuntu?
<thoonai> yahoojohn: could you provide more information?
<crawley> mainly, ccsm is segfaulting on me with Xubuntu 13.10 . It uses the same archives as Ubuntu does. I didnt know if that is a known solution, or if others were having similar issues.
<thoonai> yahoojohn: probable you got some error log why its not working?
<yahoojohn> sure i installed xrdp default did not work so followed instruction from net to configure session etc.
<yahoojohn> however still getting blank screen.. where is the log located
<Beldar> crawley, All desktops have managers already, what your doing is not really part of support here technically is all.
<thoonai> yahoojohn: which guide?
<yahoojohn> askubuntu.com/questions/234856/unable-to-remote-desktop-using-xrdp
<crawley> So, ubuntu support doesnt support ccsm, which comes directly from the ubuntu repos?
<yahoojohn> that is how i ended up with xubuntu instead of ubuntu. it is ok though  thanks thoonai
<hFjunky> hello
<Beldar> crawley, support is within what a distro or release has, not what you want that is not stock unless that is the only option.
<Spinner_nr1> how to instal divx ??
<Beldar> crawley, This does not mean you will get no support, just a aheads up on the channel norms.
<yahoojohn> nothing in logs either
<thoonai> ok
<yahoojohn> thoonai: nothing in logs either
<thoonai> ok
<thoonai> so xrdp itselfs runs properly?
<SuperToast> If anybody around could take a look at this askubuntu question it would be a a great help
<SuperToast> http://dft.ba/-PPCboot
<thoonai> yahoojohn: if the server is running properly, do you can confirm your client is connecting properly to the server? did you set up credentials?
<yahoojohn> thoonai: yes just verified
<thoonai> yahoojohn: ok
<k4r1m> What was that clipboard command that comes preinstalled on ubuntu?
<thoonai> yahoojohn: have to go, I hope someone can help you, otherwise I'll be back in ~30 minutes
<Beldar> SuperToast, Can we assume you have researched what will actually run on the unit?
<yahoojohn> thoonai: thank you i will try somethign else
<windows>  also it will be nice to have
<windows> monitoring security pannel
<windows> if we turn on firewall that we can get notification of
<windows> intruder
<SuperToast> Beldar, I googled around a little before attempting to install 13.04; do you think maybe i should try 12.04 instead?
<kevthanewversi> The util fdisk doesn't
<kevthanewversi> support GPT . Use GNU Parted.
<kevthanewversi> I'm trying to install kubuntu alongside windows and I cannot see my windows partitions in the kubuntu installation hard disk setup. When I 'try kubuntu' and run fdisk-l I get this error "The util fdisk doesn't
<kevthanewversi> I'm trying to install kubuntu alongside windows and I cannot see my windows partitions in the kubuntu installation hard disk setup. When I 'try kubuntu' and run fdisk-l I get this error "The util fdisk doesn't
<kevthanewversi> support GPT . Use GNU Parted."
<daftykins> doesn't support GPT, by any chance? :)
<Beldar> SuperToast, Not sure, I have not had an apple, I would check the sum of what you have. I'm not sure on ppc's releases.
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: sounds like you have a newish system with windows 8?
<kevthanewversi> Anyone else had such a problem?
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: you probably need to boot kubuntu in UEFI mode for it to see the disk setup properly
<kevthanewversi> daftykins yeah win 8
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SuperToast> Beldar, I'm booting from a 13.04 usb live image specifically for ppc;
<kevthanewversi> daftykins how do i boot kubuntu i e
<kevthanewversi> *in uefi
<daftykins> is it a laptop?
<kevthanewversi> daftykins yeah laptop.
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: press whichever key it is to enter the setup screen after powering on, there might be device boot options on the boot or exit pages
<daftykins> typically, a device is listed twice, once for legacy: "Generic USB flash drive" for exmaple, then a second time "UEFI: Generic USB flash drive"
<Beldar> SuperToast, The errors you show are wifi errors, are you getting to the desktop?
<SuperToast> Beldar, nope. After the wifi errors scroll by, it goes the the weird hell-screen.
<kevthanewversi> This hard drive I'm installing from is only listed once daftykins
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: hrmm which kubuntu is it?
<Beldar> SuperToast, Just a guess, may be a missing graphic driver to run the ubuntu desktop, you familiar with a nomodeset boot, or failsafe X from a recovery?
<SuperToast> Beldar: I'm not with either
<Beldar> !nomodeset > SuperToast
<ubottu> SuperToast, please see my private message
<Beldar> SuperToast, I'm just guess here, I know nothing of the platform or the boot voodoo.
<SuperToast> Beldar: Thanks for your help!
<kevthanewversi> daftykins 13.04. When am installing it,in the partition harddisk part it shows my whole hard drive as empty space.
<bekks> 13.04 is EOL.
<Beldar> SuperToast, No prob, just a problem kinda sparse here in users and channel posts.
<Barcelona1937> ei hello
<Beldar> SuperToast, You might try a lubuntu download, it is lighter and not so window manager busy. You still have access to the ubuntu repos and any desktop you can get running.
<SuperToast> Beldar: I'll look into it; I remember reading somewhere that lubuntu might be a good choice for ppcs
<Beldar> SuperToast, When I run "PowerBook G4" in the askubuntu search I see page after page, not sure if you had a chance to look.
<hydrozen> anyone know how to build rsync 3.1.0 on ubuntu? I get a compiler error when I run make
<bekks> hydrozen: Then pastebin the error please.
<hydrozen> @bekks: here https://gist.github.com/hydrozen/9439112
<SuperToast> Beldar: I ran into some of those, but nobody seemed to be having exactly this brand of issue
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: 13.04 is already dead, you shouldn't install it
<kevthanewversi> I tried 13.10 but same result d
<kevthanewversi> daftykins
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: hrmm ok one sec
<bekks> kevthanewversi: Your choices are 12.04, 12.10 or 13.10
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: you're going to need to install and run gparted to partition manually ahead of install
<kevthanewversi> bekks i don't get why it shows my whole hard disk as free space though.
<kevthanewversi> daftykins gparted? but I can't run it On the kubuntu 'try kubuntu' option can I?
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: no reason you can't install a partitioning utility in the live environment
<kevthanewversi> Okay maybe I can try that. What if g part still doesn't show my windows partitions? daftykins
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: not sure, but getting there may be fun enough
<kevthanewversi> daftykins Totally. How about I try that and tell you the results tomorrow man coz it's 1 AM over here.
<daftykins> kevthanewversi: yeah or just post to channel, might be someone more experienced around by then :)
<kevthanewversi> Ok no problem. Thanks a lot man daftykins :D
<streulma> hello, Ubuntu 12.04 has a bug, when I try to copy a folder and paste it elsewhere, it copy's the files, but not the folder and get an error.
<lickalott> never had that happen streulma
<streulma> maybe I was trying from network share lickalott
<lickalott> user error maybe?  are you holding a button while you're doing this or just right click > select or click and drag?
<streulma> no
<lickalott> *user error was a joke btw
<lickalott> that's weird.  I do that all the time (like literally 90% of my folder movements) i've never had an issue.
<lickalott> how old is the install?
<kavelot> hello. I'm installing ubuntu on a computer wishing to update it to 14.04 as soon as it's available. would it be safer to install 13.10 or 12.04 (the last LTS)?
<lickalott> if you're going to upgrade anyway go with 13.
<kavelot> ok, thanks!
<cnz> anyone know how to install macports on ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !find macports
<ubottu> File macports found in ansible, chef, phoronix-test-suite, puppet-common, puppet-testsuite, surfraw
<Rsvc> ....
<Rsvc> ...
<MonkeyDust> Rsvc  it works, we see you
<Rsvc> ...
<drscoops_> how do I find a pendrive so I can upgrade my ubuntu to a newer version
<drscoops_> i am using ubuntu 12.4 and it crashes after updates
<thoonai> how much RAM is recommended for gitlab?
<thoonai> does 512MB is enough?
<thoonai> or 1GB?
<Beldar> drscoops_, Might it be worth fixing this crash problem, is it a graphic crash?
<Beldar> drscoops_, Can you define "upgrade" as you see it?
<thoonai> oops wrong channel ;)
<drscoops_> going from 12.4 to 13.4 or .10 what ever the new one is
<drscoops_> the crash it self is a string of text and it scrolls down for a very long time
<drscoops_> it only happens durring update
<Beldar> drscoops_, 13.04 is end of life, you would pass through it to 13.10. An upgrade of a crashing setup is not a suggested option generally.
<dami> #ubuntu pl
<drscoops_> ok so what do I do
<dami> #ubuntu.pl
<Beldar> drscoops_, What I wonder is are you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<drscoops_> yes
<drscoops_> I think so
<drscoops_> I kknow i have a very good graphics card installed to my laptop
<Beldar> drscoops_, If this is the case they need to be reloaded on kernel upgrades....etc.
<drscoops_> it did say some thing about additional drivers
<drscoops_> active but not in use
<Beldar> drscoops_, So how have you installed drivers if you have?
<drscoops_> I have not installed drivers before I thought ubuntu did that for me
<okt> Can I run openSSH server during the install of ubuntu server? My hardware lacks a PS/2 port and the installation isn't accepting input from a usb keyboard. Ubuntu Server 13.10
<daftykins> okt: i wouldn't recommend non-LTS versions of server
<daftykins> okt: not sure on that one, the installer is pretty basic
<Beldar> drscoops_, Anyway, this is not my best area graphics. You have several choices, get some help with 12.04, try a upgrade that may not fix this per-say, or a fresh install. If you fix 12.04 you will have a upgrade to the new lts in april.
<okt> daftykins: I'll have to give 12.04 a go until 14.04 is released.
<drscoops_> how do I fix 12.4 can some one walk me threw it
<drscoops_> Did 14. 4 get held up I thought it was coming out in 2013
<drscoops_> like at the end of the year or some thing
<Beldar> drscoops_, no hold up 4-14 = april
<drscoops_> ok
<drscoops_> so I need to install my graphic card drivers
<shrg> if i run "sudo lsof -i" and see a bunch of "vino-serv" commands from an unknown IP, does that mean someone has cracked my vino-serv or someone is trying to crack? looked briefly at "man lsof" but not sure how to distinguish open Internet file from active, successful connection
<daftykins> shrg: those are incoming connections, likely
<daftykins> shrg: well a TCP session is established and successful regardless of what your services do to deny
<qin> lsof -i
<basketballll> !upgrade | Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<basketballll> !upgrade > Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn, please see my private message
<shrg> daftykins, should i interpret these connections as attempts or as real, live connections? if the latter, why open so many connections when only one is needed to remotely share desktop?
<daftykins> shrg: i'm not familiar with the particular service you're running, but why not confirm with a test setup?
<shrg> daftykins, i hesitate to purposefully attempt to connect to possibly cracked(infected) machine. maybe it's trying to infect other machines on local network right now?
<daftykins> shrg: well, my idea of test was to virtualise the setup and compare the output of lsof.
<jmpdev> how do i add an iprule to accept all from a certain ip anywhere?
<shrg> daftykins, ok, don't know enough to do that right now. thanks for assistance, nonetheless.
<Octopus_> test! :-)
<Octopus_> lenovo t42 with Ubuntu? possible? :-)
<shovel_boss> hello
<usr13> Octopus_: It appears others have, "I had Ubuntu 11.10 in my T42p, AFAIR it was working fine with no issues" (from http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106913)
<shovel_boss> does the -i386 version of ubuntu
<shovel_boss> support amd64 processors from amd
<rww> shovel_boss: yes
<usr13> shovel_boss: Yes
<rww> shovel_boss: it also supports amd64 processors from intel ;)
<shovel_boss> is there any amd64 version specific for amd to make it run better?
<usr13> shovel_boss: Here's how it works:  A 32bit OS can be installed on 64bit hardware, but 64bit OS can not be installed on 32bit processor hardware
<Octopus_>  merci usr13 i follow thw link!
<shovel_boss> ok
<avis> sometimes true sometimes false
<kingc0der> i have i686 CPU how do i install
<avis> 32% true
<avis> for sometimes true
<rww> shovel_boss: no, because Intel and AMD use the same amd64 architecture (ignoring silliness like Intel Itanium)
<sammy> im trying to help an elderly family member with their ubuntu install. i assume their router has upnp, so i was wondering if i could skip manually setting up a port forward by using a remote desktop app someone is about to tell me exists that uses upnp to open the port?
<rww> shovel_boss: the handful of differences in implementation aren't worth a whole new ISO spin
<usr13> avis:  Keep  your comments on one line, (don't use Enter key for puncuation).
<usr13> sammy: What is upnp?
 * kingc0der slaps usr13 around a bit with a large trout
<rww> usr13: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UPNP
<tdannecy> sammy: Could you rephrase your question? I'm confused whether you are trying to remote into the install or after installation.
<anothermouse303> quit
<faqih_dan_kucing> ._.
<anothermouse303> !quit
<iHaswell> hi
<sammy> after install.
<tdannecy> sammy: Which Remote Desktop application are you going to use? Normally you don't have to worry about port forwarding. The application should figure it out and connect automatically.
<tdannecy> !ask | iHaswell
<ubottu> iHaswell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13> sammy: So what do you need to forward a port to?
<usr13> sammy: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<ramiro> hi, what program can I use to describe an image in code (like 'draw circle of radius X, draw rectangle WxH at x&y...') and have it exported to svg or other formats?
<unicornjedi> ramiro, hello
<unicornjedi> ramiro,you want to check out inkscape. It's amazing
<gkmngrgn> hello, I couldn't connect to my Ubuntu machine from OSX with ssh.
<ramiro> unicornjedi: I know inkscape, but I don't want to draw it manually. I want to code it.
<usr13> gkmngrgn: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gkmngrgn> usr13: yes it's installed and ssh service is started.
<unicornjedi> ramiro, ooooooh, hmm i wonder if there is a console for inkscape.
<bbaaxx> ramiro: there should be a compiler for pretty much every single modern programming language, what programming language are you comfortable with ?
<gkmngrgn> usr13: I tried to connect like "ssh 192.168.1.3", the output is: 22 connection time out.
#ubuntu 2014-03-09
<bbaaxx> ramiro: I read recently about some google framework that makes creating svg's from javascript a breeze.
<ramiro> bbaaxx: C, but most other people that will work in the project don't know C. there should be a language specific for something like this (like parametric svg)
<usr13> gkmngrgn: nmap -p22 192.168.1.3
<gkmngrgn> usr13: the output is "host is up."
<bbaaxx> ramiro: Don't know about that, but here is the javascript thing I was talking about (not from google) http://raphaeljs.com/
<usr13> gkmngrgn: But does it say 22/tcp open or  22/tcp closed?
<bbaaxx> ramiro: hope it helps somehow, anyways you can script stuff with inkscape using python I believe
<gkmngrgn> usr13: ah it said 22/tcp open
<usr13> ssh -v gkmngrgn@192.168.1.3
<usr13> gkmngrgn: (where gkmngrgn is the actual user name)
<gkmngrgn> okay
<bbaaxx> ramiro: ahh, is not python, I'm being told that you use shell scripting with inkscape and you can generate your own svg's with stuff as complicated as data backends for graphs and such
<bbaaxx> ramiro: But I don't know much about that :D
<gkmngrgn> usr13: the output is: https://gist.github.com/gkmngrgn/1a93d4c282a639bba7d5
<FourFire> Hello
<usr13> gkmngrgn: can you ping it?  ping 192.168.1.4  Can you ping port 22?  ping -p22 192.168.1.4
<themartianist> hey does anyone here know whether ubuntu can be installed on a usb stick AND encrypted?
<usr13> gkmngrgn: nmap 192.168.1.4   #See what ports are open.  (Maybe you are looking for a different IP?)
<themartianist> i'm not talking about just encrypting a folder within the ubuntu usb installation i mean the whole thing... requiring a password before booting from the usb
<gkmngrgn> usr13: it says, request timeout or host is down. there is no command named nmap on osx
<usr13> gkmngrgn:  Go to host machine and do   ifconfig   (See what the IP really is).
<chris__> hi, have some rkhunter problems. especially updating...
<chris__> the packages of rkhunter are bit old it seems... why?
<usr13> gkmngrgn: Do nmap on the server PC.  nmap 192.168.1.4  (if that is really it's IP address).
<usr13> gkmngrgn: Also, compare the IP address of the server and client (see that they are on the same subnet).
<usr13> gkmngrgn: What is the IP on the client PC?
<usr13> gkmngrgn: You can also ping your own NIC, so do it on the server.
<chris__> searching for lsattr, apt-cache search says e2fslibs... its already installed but i have no lsattr.... ===
<FourFire> woohwooh
<ggorgen> usr13: nmap output is; https://gist.github.com/gkmngrgn/7cd81e05ade163799480
<FourFire> I just started copying ~180GB of data between two 7200 RPM 2.5" HDDs
<zapsoda-> I was in the middle of a sudo apt-get upgrade on my VPS when my internet cut out this is what my screen showed http://i.imgur.com/5ceulhW.png the bottom line scared me the most but now I reconnected and went to do the upgrade again and this happened http://i.imgur.com/m7PMhbQ.png it sounds like the old upgrade process hasnt released the lock yet, Is this because it ended unexpectly and didnt delete the
<zapsoda-> lock file or could the upgrade still be happening and running sudo killall apt-get would be a really bad idea?
<FourFire> it feels *heavy*
<usr13> ggorgen: /sbin/ifconfig |grep Bcast
<FourFire> I wonder how fast it would be if the USB2.0 interface was the bottleneck
<usr13> ggorgen: Can you ping the client?  ping 192.168.1.x  (Where 192.168.1.x is the client's IP)
<usr13> ggorgen: What is the IP of the client?
<ggorgen> usr13: https://gist.github.com/gkmngrgn/7da5457a61c5df9a3060
<gkmngrgn> usr13: client ip is 192.168.1.7
<usr13> gkmngrgn: Can you ping it from the Ubuntu PC?
<gkmngrgn> usr13: no =/ output is: Destionation Host Unreachable
<netameta__> how can i check if a certain package is installed on my server ?
<netameta__> i would like to check if phpmyadmin is on
<usr13> gkmngrgn: So you have a network problem....
<usr13> netameta__: apt-cache policy <package-name>
<excelsiora> Am I safe to upgrade to Saucy Salamander?
<netameta__> usr13 thanks will check
<usr13> netameta__: or:  dpkg -L  <package-name>
<usr13> excelsiora: What do you have installed now?
<usr13> excelsiora: cat /etc/issue
<FourFire> Hello everyone
<FourFire> have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<FourFire> I am Shawn,
<FourFire> I have 12.04
<FourFire> How do I proceed to updating it to a 64-Bit version?
<xangua> FourFire: if you are using 32bit, backup and reinstall
<themartianist> asking again... does any here know how to install ubuntu to a usb and have the entire usb encrypted as well?
<FourFire> xangua, I am currently backing up
<FourFire> xangua, did you look at the link I provided?
<rww> FourFire: multiarch is not the same thing as converting your installation from 32-bit to 64-bit
<FourFire> rww ok,
<chris__> rkhunter is quite old version
<usr13> FourFire: You re-install
<FourFire> usr, got it
<usr13> FourFire: Backup personal files, download a amd64 ISO, put it on the install media of your choice.   (If you have /home/ on separate partition, you can skip formatting it and just use it as is.)
<FourFire> usr, everything is on the same partition
<FourFire> I
<FourFire> I'll use the install media
<usr13> FourFire: But if you are doing ok with your 32bit OS, you can just keep using it...
<FourFire> nope
<usr13> FourFire: Do you fall into one of the catagories discussed at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec ?
<FourFire> I have encountered a brick wall with memory limitations in java
<FourFire> yes
<usr13> FourFire: I see.  Ok.
<FourFire> Shawn
<icloud> when i use x11vnc to share my desktop with my tablet the video streams are super laggy, can any one help me?
<usr13> FourFire: I have not carefully read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec  I'm not sure about it all... BUT, under Relase Note it says: "Ubuntu 11.04 introduces support for installing packages from multiple architectures on a single system. This makes a wider array of 32-bit applications available to users of 64-bit Ubuntu"  and what that means is that, since Ubuntu 11.04, provisions have been made to run 32bit libraries alongside the 64bit ones (on a 64bit in
<zapsoda-> I was in the middle of a sudo apt-get upgrade on my VPS when my internet cut out this is what my screen showed http://i.imgur.com/5ceulhW.png the bottom line scared me the most but now I reconnected and went to do the upgrade again and this happened http://i.imgur.com/m7PMhbQ.png it sounds like the old upgrade process hasnt released the lock yet, Is this because it ended unexpectly and didnt delete the lock file or could the upgrade
<zapsoda->  still be happening and running sudo killall apt-get would be a really bad idea?
<FourFire> usr, but the user stories section, near the top
<usr13> zapsoda-: sudo apt-get -f install
<usr13> zapsoda-: Oh, it's still running...?
<usr13> FourFire: Which one?
<FourFire> Shawn
<usr13> FourFire: Oh, I see....
<FourFire> I said it from the start ;P
<usr13> Over time the remaining i386 packages are replaced automatically on upgrade.... ?????
<usr13> FourFire: It appears to indicate that you can migrate to 64bit from an existing 32bit system, but it does not seem possible.
<FourFire> usr13, I'm assuming update manager's thing
<basketball> in gnome how do i make the launcher like thing icons bigger
<FourFire> usr13, sounds like magic to me, but then I'm poorly literate in computer science so most of what goes on seems like magic to me
<usr13> FourFire: I'm cooking supper right now, can't devote full attention to it right now, maybe someone else will chime in, (have to get back to the stove... )
<FourFire> ok
<Fudus> in unity, super,type appear "launch icon size"
<Fudus> to basketball
<basketball> Fudus:  the gnome favorite icons
<Fudus> gnome-shell, don't know
<GrayZ> I'm trying to be able to make sftp-access for uploading things for one user, and that that user will not be able to get outside he's home directory. No matter what i have been trying to do all day it seems impossible. Atm i can browse the entire rootsystem
<intx> is there anything for ubuntu that I can install that provides a webgui interface for iptables? like a firewall distro?
<Fudus> GrayZ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes dunno if that'll work
<humbag> intx: have you tried gufw ?
<intx> humbag: I need it as a router
<intx> or rather, he does :P
<intx> needs to be able to do masquerading and port forwarding while being 'easy' enough for him to use
<GrayZ> Fudus thx i will have a look. Followed many guides like that all day long with no success, seem to lock myself out of been able to connect at all when putting that in
<Barcelona1937> ei friends
<ukfromit> squidguard
<humbag> that's for intx right,
<intx> ufw + port forwarding capability would be great
<advx_> hi all, good morning
<GrayZ> no no and no. i have tried everything. followed your url exactly, it ended up by locking myself out of the shell. now i'm back on track again and even sftp access, but i can browse the entire rootdir
<tdannecy> !usernames
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<drscoops> ok i downloaded flash for linux but I can't do sudo apt-get install flash.tar.gz  what am I missing
<Beldar> drscoops, Flash is in  the ubuntu repos sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer
<Beldar> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer actually hehe*
<drscoops> ok
<drscoops> thank you beldar
<Beldar> drscoops, No prob, you seem to be installed. ;)
<HEROnymous> howdy
<HEROnymous> I'm trying to setup a multi-monitor config with a couple of video cards.  Right now I've got a tv hooked up via hdmi to one card, and a little monitor hooked up to the other via dsub.  the little monitor is used by the bios, but goes all white once I get into X and isn't available in the list in the display config screen.  xrandr doesn't show that card/screen at all.  In `lshw -C display` the video card with the little monitor on it is
<HEROnymous> showing up as "unclaimed".  anyone seen anything like this before or know an easy fix?
<kartingist> всем привет)
<usr13> kartingist: Yes?
<kartingist> so so
<thegreenhundred> gms: the wife says yes, if a mans lips are moving, he is wrong
<rww> thegreenhundred: 1) that was a quit message so gms can't hear you, 2) neither it nor your reply are on-topic for #ubuntu
<thegreenhundred> sorry
<thoonai> do I really need the openssl req step for building myself certificates for nginx?
<rcw2> hi, how can i toggle show/hide the [CR] symbols in geany?
<junkanoo> anyone here using ubuntu gnome
<rcw2> ah, finally, pref>editor>display>show line #'s
<junkanoo> trying to get windows (like Chrome) to have a dark background and white txt
<junkanoo> is that a theme's thing or tweak
<tdannecy> junkanoo: There are a lot of themes at http://gnome-look.org/
<junkanoo> so if i'm using gnome 3 i need to pick one for gnome shell yes
<tdannecy> junkanoo: Yep. That's correct.
<junkanoo> tdannecy, so I've downloaded a theme, unzipped and copied to /usr/share/themes, but it doesn't show up in the tweak ui
<junkanoo> in fact under themes I have an exclamation mark
<GrayZ> my homefolder dissapeard when i was trying to mv -t /home/user1/backup /home/user2
<tdannecy> junkanoo: The default theme directory is  ~/.themes
<Gowie> So I just had the pretty infamous 'blinking cursor' boot hanging issue happen to my HTPC. I fixed it by adding the 'nolapic' boot option to my grub configuration. I'm wondering why I suddenly am running into that issue and how nolapic fixed my problem. Does anyone think they can explain that for me?
<brian__> tdannecy, that dir doesn't exist
<Ben64> Gowie: what are the specs of the computer, and what version of ubuntu
<brian__> make it?
<brian__> then copy folder in?
<GrayZ> what the heck just happend to my homedirectory, user2 is just like blown away after attempting to do mv -t /home/user1/backup /home/user2
<Ben64> GrayZ: because you did -t
<GrayZ> Ben64 but -t is for moving directorys?
<Gowie> Ben64: Ubuntu 13.04. Intell Core 2 DUO CPU E8400 && Graphics is Gallium 0.4 on AMD TURKS
<Ben64> GrayZ: no, you should really read the man page before using switches
<Ben64> GrayZ: and user2 should be in /home/user1/backup/
<Ben64> Gowie: sorry, 13.04 is no longer supported
<Gowie> Ben64: So upgrade?
<brian__> anyone know how to install a gnome shell theme on ubuntu gnome 14.04 beta?  i downloaded "Glass" and unzipped, then copied to ~/.themes and it doesn't show up in the tweak ui
<Ben64> Gowie: yeah, or fresh install, since your install doesn't seem to be the greatest right now, shouldn't ever have to boot with 'nolapic'
<Ben64> brian__: 14.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<GrayZ> Ben64 thx. i read the --help but i guess i was reading that all wrong. tried man now but i can't see anything about moving directories. Now i need to make this work again so my homefolder gets back :P
<Gowie> Ben64: Gotcha. I'll go the fresh install route. Thanks.
<Ben64> GrayZ: theres nothing special about moving directories, same command
<GrayZ> ok
<Ben64> GrayZ: "mv /path/to/folder1 /path/to/destination/"
<thom_> I have an external hard drive, I can't copy files to it as it is owned by root. Can someone help me?
<Ben64> thom_: what filesystem?
<thom_> ext4
<Ben64> you need to change ownership using the "chown" command with sudo
<grkblood> anyone here use chromecast on ubuntu with hulu? I'm trying to cast hulu but its playing on my laptop and on my tv in the hulu page with a black screen where the player should be showing what im trying to watch
<GrayZ> yes i have been able to do that but i need to set is as the homedirectory for that user too. Now the default one is / when i log in
<Ben64> GrayZ: you can set home directories using "usermod"
<thom_> I just tried and couldn't figure it out
<Ben64> thom_: where is it mounted
<happyfr0gg> Hello, I am using the Guake Terminal. I am trying to access a Music folder but can't. I can access all other folders from inside the Music folder, but not a certain one. Guake Terminal has the directory name highlighted in green.
<thom_> Location /media/thom
<Ben64> sudo chown -R <your username> /media/thom
<thom_> that did it, thanks so much
<thom_> I appreciate it
<Ben64> no problem
<GrayZ> thank you Ben64, now it's all correct again. A real jungle this is. 2 many years administrating windows machines :P
<happyfr0gg> How do I access a directory that is inside my 'Music' directory? I can access all other directories but not a certain one.  I am using the Guake Terminal.
<litropy> happyfr0gg, what happens?
<litropy> Seeing as #firefox is silent, and this channel is fairly silent, I'm going to use a single line to go off-topic; apologies in advance. I'm looking for an Imagus equivalent. Is Image Zoom in any way related to Hover Free (malware)? Is there a better alternative?
<cfhowlett> litropy, image zoom is no in the ubuntu repository ...
<happyfr0gg> litropy, give me a minute while I provide a pastebin of my Guake terminal.
<litropy> happyfr0gg, thanks. Remember to use paste.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> litropy, found it.  no idea if it's related to hover free ...
<happyfr0gg> litropy, will do.
<cfhowlett> litropy, but there are multiple add-ons with that functionality.  install and test.
<litropy> cfhowlett, thanks. I'm awaiting responses from other chan users, and would like to stay on topic until then. Feel free to direct message me.
<happyfr0gg> litropy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7059369/
<litropy> happyfr0gg, put the directory in single quotes
<litropy> cd 'Glenn Beck Radio'
<mdel> you can also escape the spaces
<mdel> or just remove that entire directory
<mdel>  /s
<happyfr0gg> What does /s do?
<litropy> mdel, true. How does that go again? Like\sthis?
<litropy> And isn't it backslash?
<litropy> happyfr0gg, my way is likely less confusing for you: cd 'Glenn Beck Radio'
<trism> happyfr0gg: or: cd G<tab>; and it will do it for you
<mdel> The /s  was for sarcasm, a joke :)
<happyfr0gg> Okay. Thanks litropy.
<happyfr0gg> mdel, okay. Got ya mdel. Ha ha.
<mdel> cd Glenn\ Beck\ Radio
<mdel> As trism said using tab complete is easiest
<happyfr0gg> I am used to using Window's command line. I think the fact that the directory has spaces in it, I have to surround the directory name in ''?
<litropy> mdel, ah, yes. Regex.
<litropy> happyface, yes.
<litropy> happyfr0gg, yes
<litropy> trism, thx for the tab tip
<samkod_> I know this is kind of a broad question, but I am having a heck of a time fixing part of my gtk theme. http://samkod.org/image/screenshot.jpg
<cfhowlett> samertm, what's the output of lsb_release -a
<samkod_> I am trying to get that black text white, does anyone know what I would edit in the gtkrc file?
<cfhowlett> samkod_, what's the output of lsb_release -a
<samkod_> http://paste.debian.net/86368/
<cfhowlett> samkod_, best you ask #debian for support then.
<Caelum> my kernel just freezes when I try to boot
<Caelum> no messages, just freezes
<cfhowlett> Caelum, recent update?  reboot and use an older kernel
<user___> exit
<Caelum> I'd rather this one work
<basketball>  when i plug in a vga monitor my laptop goes bizerg and freaks out
<junkanoo> can't seem to get gnome shell theme to 'take'
<junkanoo> copied to /home/themes and added themes extension and then selected 'Glass' theme in tweak, but everything looks the same
<junkanoo> do themes also change look of things like chrome header?
<junkanoo> don't like the grey with black txt
<rww> junkanoo: if you're using trusty, stick to #ubuntu+1, thanks
<madoja> Someone know why root can not usr alias?
<junkanoo> rww,  my question is more generic... do themes (like the gnome shell glass theme) impact app window headers (like chrome or libreoffice wirter)?
<madoja> Someone know why root can not use alias?
<anil> Hello.
<geirha> madoja: you mean you're trying to use a shell alias with sudo?
<anil> I have a 500 GB hard disk. I want a separate partition for my data and want to install ubuntu on a separate partition.
<anil> What mount point should I use for the partition for data
<madoja> yes but it says bash command not found.
<Ben64> anil: you can use /home or you can do whatever you like
<anil> ]thnak you Ben64
<anil> and for os installation mount point should be /  ?
<Ben64> anil: yeah
<anil> Thank you.
<geirha> madoja: huh? your alias is named bash?
<madoja> no.. bash:xxx:command not found.
<geirha> madoja: anyway, aliases are only expanded when it's the first word on the line, and it's not inherited either. Even if it got inherited, sudo wouldn't know what to do with the shell alias, because it doesn't invoke a shell.
<harris> Requested size (2560, 1024) exceeds 3D hardware limit (2048, 2048).You must either rearrange the displays so that they fit within a (2048, 2048) square.
<geirha> madoja: One way around it is to include sudo inside the alias
<Gowie> So I just installed 13.10 and my ethernet isn't working. It worked previously on 13.04. I've run `lspci` but it doesn't look to have an ethernet or network device. Can someone point me in the right direction to find what device I have since I think I just need to install the driver correct?
<cfhowlett> Gowie, you have wifi on that computer?
<rww> harris: are you using a supported version of Ubuntu, or trusty?
<Gowie> cfhowlett: I can get wifi on it for the time being by using my USB wireless adapter, but I use that on another computer
<harris> supported
<rww> harris: then why are you crossposting to #ubuntu+1?
<madoja> I know.Thank you grirha.
<harris> trying to get help
<rww> !crossposting | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<harris> ok i wont crostpost
<harris> can you help me rww
<rww> harris: and while I'm talking to you, highlighting random channel operators when you have questions as you did earlier isn't going to get you help any faster
<harris> ok
<Ben64> harris: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<harris> ubuntu wallpape LTS \n \l
<harris> ubuntu  LTS \n \l
<rww> ...
<rww> harris: don't lie, thanks
<harris> im not lieinf
<harris> lieing
<cfhowlett> harris, no way the output of that command is ubuntu wallpape
<Gowie> shit broke irssi..
<rww> harris: can we have the actual contents of that file, please?
<Gowie> Is there something else an ethernet device would be listed under from lspci other than 'ethernet' or 'network'?
<geirha> Gowie: sudo lshw -class network
<Tom1> why does ubuntu runs hotter on pc than windows?
<Gowie> geirha: Thanks. Hm.. So that outputted my wireless usb but not my ethernet. Ugh guess it's just not picking up that device.
<Beldar> Tom1, Not that way here, My guess, hardware and drivers.
<geirha> Gowie: It's odd if it suddenly stopped being detected after upgrading. Do you happen to have an Ubuntu 13.04 live cd? if so, a nice test would be to boot that and see if the ethernet works in the live session
<Tom1> Beldar: thanks for info, i have all drivers installed for my hardware in ubuntu, no probem with that, although linux mint and windows xp  runs a lot cooler on pc than ubuntu.
<basketball> rww, i am sorry i am using trusty
<basketball> it was wrong of me to lie
<rww> basketball: then stick to #ubuntu+1 for support until it's released :)
<ankurk_> Well, I am using IRC Cloud but $5 a month seems a bit steep, I have a VPS, can I use that instead?
<Gowie> Yeah that would be a good test, but I don't think I have a 13.04 cd. I guess I'll give that a shot tomorrow.
<Beldar> Tom1, You set up lm-sensors?
<basketball> that channel is dead right now rww
<ankurk_> What would I have to install on my VPS?
<cfhowlett> !patience|basketball,
<ubottu> basketball,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rww> basketball: Indeed, but you're not running a supported version of Ubuntu, so #ubuntu is not an appropriate place to ask for help.
<cfhowlett> basketball, lying = providing bad intelligence = bad advice.  see "garbage in, garbage out"
<basketball> should i reinstall 13.10
<rww> If you're not comfortable with that difference in support, you should perhaps not use development releases.
<rww> That's one option, yes :)
<Tom1> Beldar: yes i have lm-sensors
<Tom1> beldar: it shows the cpu temps of both two cpu cores,
<usr13> exit
<return0> I have 2 drives with about 90% identical data, anyone know a program that would let me easily browse the differences?
<ejv> return0: man diff
<ejv> return0: diff -rq /mnt/drive1/ /mnt/drive2/ > /path/to/home/directory/differences.txt
<return0> ejv: I know of diff, but I really need something graphical otherwise going through a huge text list is quite painful
<ejv> return0: -q would only report differences; how is that any different from a list in a GUI?
<return0> ejv: updating the list again and again as i move things
<ejv> well good luck to you
<return0> I'm surprised I can't find a FM that has a diff-like feature
<ejv> probably because diff exists, and it's powerful and versatile.
<return0> wait... i could move all diff stuff to folders, then sync the not different folders, then plop things back in
<ajlemke> What should I do to fix a computer starting in low graphics mode? 13.10 fglrx
<ajlemke> Works fine if I start in the advanced mode and hit resume
<Bashing-om> ajlemke: How did you intstall the fglrx driver ?
<ajlemke> Bashing-om: software & updates --> Addition Drivers and it looks like I have fglrx-updates
<Bashing-om> ajulmira: Additional drivers is pretty smart, but, what retruns from terminal command -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- (maybe no longer supported card ?)
<ajlemke> Bashing-om: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950] [1002:679a] Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device [174b:3000] Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<ajlemke> 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7970 Series] [1002:aaa0]
<ajlemke> The driver seems to work fine if I start up through the advanced option in grub and just resume.
<Bashing-om> ajlemke: Looks good, have you tried -> sudo aticonfig --initial <- ??
<Bashing-om> ajlemke: the driver is use from "recovery" console is a different drivver ( lvmpipe, I think in 13.10 )
<ajlemke> Bashing-om: Is this a restart or log off?
<Bashing-om> ajlemke: that is the driver config routine for the ATI driver.
<ajlemke> Bashing-om: Will try brb
<Bashing-om> ajulmira: may have to reboot after running the commnad for it to take effect.
<Bashing-om> ajulmira: sorry bout that !
<kript> #defocus
<jarray52> which package contains pg_ctl?
<geirha> jarray52: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pg_ctl&mode=exactfilename&suite=saucy&arch=any
<rww> jarray52: postgresql-9.1
<jarray52> rww: Thanks
<jarray52> geirha: Thanks
<ajlemke> Bashing-om: That seemed to fix my issue. Thanks for your help
<Bashing-om> ajlemke: Great ! .. have a good one !
<jarray52> I can run the command `pg_ctl restart`, but the command `sudo pg_ctl restart` says command not found. How do I specify the path for sudo?
<ejv> I'd chime in, but I literally know nothing about ubuntu being run in a desktop-capacity, only server :)
<geirha> jarray52: what does ''type pg_ctl'' say?
<jarray52> geirha: The issue is that the sudoers $PATH variable changes.
<geirha> jarray52: yes, and there are several ways around it
<Rhombix> Hi. This might take a while to explain, so someone stop me if I go overboard.
<Rhombix> I bought a desktop PC without an OS, and I plan to install Ubuntu 12.04 from a CD-R, but I want to be connected to the internet when I do this.
<Rhombix> I live in a place with no wired connection, and have been using a mobile broadband device, but this desktop PC will not pick up on it.
<HEROnymous> Rhombix, can you route through another system via a lan or crossover connection perhaps?
<Rhombix> So I went and bought a wifi USB adapter for it, but it will not show up at all. How can I get it to work?
<kgalahassa> hi
<Rhombix> HEROnymous: as far as I can see, there is no way for me to connect this machine to anything, and the only other device I own is an android tablet which I am using now.
<Rhombix> (also, I've just been PMed a spam link, is there a way to report that?)
<kgalahassa> How can I update my scilab to de lastest version 5.
<HEROnymous> hmmm, have you tried googling for just, like, ubuntu and the exact model of the wifi adapter you picked up?  might be drivers out there you can download either via apt or from the manufacturer using some more-arcane method.
<ishanyx> Rhombix, from nostumh?
<HEROnymous> ishanyx, yeah, that just spammed me also.
<kgalahassa> How can I update my scilab to de lastest version 5.4 on Ubuntu 12.10, I use sudo apt-get install --reinstall scilab, but it doesn't work anymore.
<ishanyx> i saw a few reports about that in #freenode earlier, didn't notice it was here too
<Rhombix> ishanyx: yes
<Rhombix> HEROnymous: yeah, I have tried downloading drivers for it from the official site, but I seem to be unable to install them. They seem to be designed for Windows OS
<kgalahassa> How can I update my scilab to de lastest version 5.4 on Ubuntu 12.10, I use sudo apt-get install --reinstall scilab, but it doesn't work anymore.
<HEROnymous> Rhombix, yeah, you'd need to find linux-specific drivers.  if the vendor doesn't offer them, perhaps a third-party developer might, so it may be worth just browsing through more google results if there are any.
<Rhombix> The device came with a CD-R, but (here's the silly thing) I cannot insert it and install the drivers from it because I am still running Ubuntu from the CD-ROM drive.
<Rhombix> HEROnymous: thanks, I'll look around for those.
<HEROnymous> Rhombix, perhaps copy them to a usb flash drive?
<PatBateman> hi, how can I include the current directory into my command line?
<Rhombix> HEROnymous: that's what I did with the other drivers :)
<PatBateman> if I dont want to type in
<HEROnymous> or, failing that, maybe find a usb wireless adapter that's well known to work with linux and return the one you purchased.  :(
<Jordan_U> PatBateman: That is a bad idea. What is your end goal?
<HEROnymous> PatBateman, you can add '.' to your PATH environment variable (google for specific instructions on how to implement this for your environment) but it's generally a bad idea and you probably just want to use ./filename-to-execute instead.
<Rhombix> Just in case worst comes to worst and I have no choice but to go ahead with the install without being connected to the internet - what's the worst that could happen?
<PatBateman> Jordan_U: HEROnymous example: Im sinnig in /foo/bar/baz and want to add a command sudo chmod 0777 *current dir*
<PatBateman> *sitting
<HEROnymous> Rhombix, an install without internet connectivity should work just fine, you'll just need to get stuff up and running and upgraded/updated after the fact.
<Rhombix> HEROnymous: ok. Thanks for your help.
<Rhombix> I'll stick around.
<HEROnymous> PatBateman, that sounds like an even worse idea... but you could always use `pwd` in that context.  e.g. sudo chmod 0777 `pwd` if you don't want to just use . for whatever reason
<PatBateman> hm why is a bad idea?
<HEROnymous> Rhombix, yeah, hope things work out... not the easiest set of circumstances you've got.
<HEROnymous> PatBateman, because 0777 means anyone with any sort of access to run commands on the system can do anything to the directory and any files in it.  so for example, even an unprivileged app that ends up with a local code execution vulnerability could end up messing up that directory and anything in it.
<PatBateman> HEROnymous: oh I see, so you blame the 777 not the process I wanted to do
<PatBateman> I see
<PatBateman> it was only an example sorry with 777
<ashish> lxde logout menu not working in ubuntu
<PatBateman> so in general, using `command` will add the command into my current command code
<Guest5757> when i click on logout, no popup option comes
<HEROnymous> PatBateman, right, so for example: "ls `pwd`" would translate to "ls <the directory I'm currently in>"
<PatBateman> and can I chain it with more folders? like `pwd`/next/dirs ?
<HEROnymous> yupp.
<PatBateman> nice, thanks
<HEROnymous> PatBateman, you may want to consider "the linux command line: a complete introduction" - got it for my wife a while back and it's a great book for that sort of stuff.
<PatBateman> is it an ebook?
<disker> hi
<molavy> hi
<HEROnymous> I bought her the hard copy version, but I'd be surprised if there weren't various formats available.
<disker> guys
<disker> i need some help
<molavy> i have problem on use php mimetype detection
<molavy> i think that is related to debian config files
<disker> i cant make any file or folder in opt
<molavy> command : file --mime doc.html return : doc.html: text/x-c++; charset=utf-8
<molavy> doc.html file: http://dpaste.com/1705409/
<disker> i tried chmod 755 and sudo , but it doesnt work.. i just want to make views.py in opt folder
<disker> terminal says you don
<disker> terminal says you have no authority
<Jordan_U> disker: Please pastebin the exact output of "sudo touch /opt/test" .
<disker> Jordan_U: ok thanx ill try
<molavy> any idea?
<disker> Jordan: hmm i tried #touch /opt     but it does not work..
<disker> Jordan_U: hmm i tried #touch /opt     but it does not work..
<HEROnymous> wow.
<parthi> hai Guys , i am trying to install libcairo-ocaml-dev package, but it has broken depedencies
<parthi> how to resolve that
<parthi> ?
<parthi> I have already tried sudo apt-get -f install
<navap> How can I set this each time I attach to a byobu session? SSH_AUTH_SOCK="$BYOBU_CONFIG_DIR/.ssh-agent"
<navap> Putting it in ~/.bashrc isn't good enough
<navap> I'm using the tmux backend if that makes a difference
<HEROnymous> navap, did you try adding "export" before that to ~/.bash_profile ?
<parth__> exit
<HEROnymous> defining a variable in your shell without using export will just set the variable locally, not as an environment variable.
<parth__> quit
<molavy> i have problem on use php mimetype detection
<navap> I want it to run upon attaching to an existing session. I don't want to have to spawn a new bash instance so putting it in .bash_profile doesn't work
<parth__> quit
<molavy> i think that is related to debian config files
<navap> parth__: Try /quit
<molavy> command : file --mime doc.html return : doc.html: text/x-c++; charset=utf-8
<molavy> i also tried this <?php echo mime_content_type('doc.html') ;?> that return: text/x-c++
<molavy> any idea?
<kgalahassa> How can I update my scilab to de lastest version 5.4 on Ubuntu 12.10, I use sudo apt-get install --reinstall scilab, but it doesn't work anymore.
<ArchMangeia> Ew. Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> disker: I asked you to post the output, please do so.
<disker> Jordan_U
<disker> Jordan_U: hey! i success!
<disker> Jordan_U: but i tryd to su root..
<Rhombix> Hi again. I'm trying to unload a .tar and I'm finding many of the files are not being extracted, giving a 'Permission Denied' error. Any way to fix it?
<xwalk_> So adding the two lines has always changed the editor that the "sudoedit" command has used to the one specified just fine in the past. I've added those two lines and resourced the file, and yet the editor that opens with the sudoedit command is still nano. Is there a step I forgot or missed with this? Here's the configuration file for .profile: http://pastebin.com/p6FsR27x
<vubuntor757> Hi everybody!
<xwalk_> Morning.
<vubuntor757> My computer has 3 LAN port with ubuntu server 12.04
<vubuntor757> I'm starting installation bind9
<vubuntor757> The purpose you want to use one internet modem connected to the LAN port, 2 ports left for bind9 out going.
<vubuntor757> How to do that, and is it Possible?
<vubuntor757> thanks
<vubuntor757> :)
<vubuntor757> please
<kgalahassa> hi is someone nerd of projector here? As soon as i connect my projector, ubuntu 12.10 desktop launch another workspace that i haven't even access directly, and I used to control from another workspace...strange...how to fix this?
<olalonde> "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<olalonde> anyone knows how to fix that problem?
<olalonde> when doing an apt-get update
<rww> olalonde: it happens every time you do apt-get update, I assume?
<olalonde> rww: yes
<olalonde> rww: tried a few times
<lesshaste> are there any pdf viewers for which you can actually see tooltips?
<rww> olalonde: run "apt-key list", paste the output to a pastebin like http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , and link the created paste here
<olalonde> ok
<olalonde> here is the partial log of apt-get update: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9444150 , here is apt-key list: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9444161
<rww> olalonde: edit /etc/apt/sources.list , change instances of archive.ubuntu.com to another mirror like mirrors.kernel.org
<rww> then try again
<olalonde> ok :O
<rww> (sorry for jumping about, I'm cutting down the possibilities)
<olalonde> kind of sucks, because I'm trying to build a Dockerfile :(
<olalonde> I will try another base image
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys, One question. When Ubuntu 14.04 comes out next month, can my daily build upgrade to it?
<rww> allstarsnorks2: yep, though the usual system update process
<rww> (btw, trusty questions go in #ubuntu+1 for now, since it doesn't have regular support yet)
<imark> Good morning world. Can anyone tell me if the update manager from Linux Mint can be installed within Ubuntu?
<olalonde> ok, I fixed my problem
<cfhowlett> imark, possibly but VERY bad idea.
<cfhowlett> imark, if update manager doesn't meet your needs, you
<cfhowlett> are better off using the terminal than jacking in a foreign update manager from a separate unsupported distro
<imark> cfhowlett: yeah I tried it once before and it didn't work, but I was less experienced back then, it would always check the LM repos not the Ubuntu repos despite my best effort. Is there any alternative update managers you can use for Ubuntu? I've never heard of anyone switching them out really but I really like the one in Mint
<imark> Or rather I dislike the one in Ubuntu
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> has anyone used ap-hotspot before?
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> imark, I don't use update manager.  on a regular basis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       does everything I need
<cfhowlett> !anyone|aklsdjf8932ujlia,
<ubottu> aklsdjf8932ujlia,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rww> aptitude here <3
<rww> cfhowlett: I think "yes" would have sufficed there :P
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> lol
<imark> cfhowlett: yeah I've got no problem using the cli but I'm looking for a gui in this instance
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> I'm having problems using my galaxy nexus with the hotspot i created with ap-hotspot, in that it keeps trying to obtain the ip address
<imark> cfhowlett: and on a side note, dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does plus more, kind of pointless doing both
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<aklsdjf8932ujlia> ubntu 12.04, ap-hotspot, android device is stuck on obtaining ip address
<cuete> Hi, anyone around?
<cuete> I'm having a devil of a time trying to install ubuntu on a Acer Aspire E1-510-4487
<helmut_> hi
<cuete> anyone around?
<cuete> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !patience|cuete
<ubottu> cuete: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cuete> I have come to #ubuntu because I have exhausted the internet.
<cuete> I need help setting up Ubuntu on a UEFI system.
<clone2> the bot knows all
<cuete> I eagerly and impatiently await an answer :)
<rysh> cuete, I don't have an UEFI system, but I think you should be more specific with what seems is not working.
<svetoslav> hi all i have a question can somebody help me?
<DJones> svetoslav: Ask your question in the channel, hopefully somebody will be around that can help you
<DJones> It is quiet in the channel at the moment though, so it make take a while to get a reply
<svetoslav> well i want to update my gnome to the latest version which is 3.10 but dont know how
<svetoslav> i have added to Repos but does
<svetoslav> noe updated to 3.1
<svetoslav> :(
<DJones> svetoslav: Thats not something I use, so I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to help with that
<svetoslav> :( so many people and no one khows the answer?
<anonymous> hello
<Guest35260> now i am using anonymouse OS
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> guyz
<Semor> how do I set the locale encode to gb2312 ?
<windows> hi to all
<windows> I just download klamav-0.46-installer
<windows> extract it
<windows> and get
<windows> DoubleClickOrExecuteMeToInstallKlamaAV-0
<windows> and install
<windows> when I klick it just open text
<windows> ?
<varunendra> windows, any particular reason for trying klamav? Is ClamAV from repositories is not good enough for you?
<gordonjcp> windows: why are you installing it at all?
<gordonjcp> windows: are you running a server?
<tseinfein> good kai morning
<bg4prez> After I installed ubuntu on my PC, It will not boot. ( Ive tryed ubuntu before installing, and it was working ) - The ubuntu installer say that ive already installed it, but it will not boot. Ive reset the bios ( took out the battery and put it in again ) - What is wrong?
<bg4prez> ver: 12.04
<xwalk_> Is there a way around the error with fprint_demo where the issue is that when verifying after enrolling a finger you never get a verification? I can't find any forum posts regarding the issue.
<varunendra> bg4prez, have you tried Boot-Repair yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<varunendra> bg4prez, please describe what happens when you try to boot
<bg4prez> I will try that varunendra, thanks
<bg4prez> I can post a picture of the bootscreen
<ikhsan> Excuse me i wanna ask
<varunendra> bg4prez, I won't be able to open it. Terrible speed here, barely able to connect to even IRC
<ikhsan> Excuse me bro
<varunendra> !ask | ikhsan
<ubottu> ikhsan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bg4prez> Picture of bootscreen : http://imgur.com/RFJrtJj
<oddant> i modified /etc/hosts because I want 'www.myexample.com' being redirect to '132.681.32.3' . I changed and saved, now back to the webbrowser I type 'www.myexample.com' but it redirects to the expected website, not the one I try to fake. any idea what is wrong ?
<riverloop> Hello everyone.
<CGunn> hi
<riverloop> Currently, my desktop is handled my Nemo. I use a remastered Ubuntu. How can I make nautilus handle my desktop?
<bekks> oddant: Close the browser and restart it.
<sword_> use the logout ,but it didn't have a response
<darthdeus> guys, could someone help me out with this script? https://gist.github.com/darthdeus/ed4ab1a65af8eae543c7 at the last line I'm getting "./test.sh: line 15: kill: (65768) - No such process", which makes no sense since i recall this working before
<darthdeus> also any tip for waiting for the server to start other than sleep 2 would be appreciated :)
<darthdeus> I could check if it started up by checking it stdout for the number of lines, since it outputs 3 lines when it's ready ... but not sure how to block on that
<darthdeus> hm it seems it was failing because the server was already running
<darthdeus> but i still have a feeling that this could be improved a lot
<Slamd64> hello. I have problem with setting brightness. When I try to change brightness with fn+f6 screen only flickers, it lags a little but screen does not change brightness. Other fn keys seems to work e.g. setting volume. I can change brightness with echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness where max value is 255, but I would like to be able to change it with fn keys. My laptop is K55N-DS81. Thanks in advance.
<DhammaMan> g'mornin!
<shovel_boss> do i get fglrx from the repos or from amd.com
<shovel_boss> i use r9
<DhammaMan> you looking for a video driver?
<shovel_boss> aye
<bekks> shovel_boss: fglxr is provided by the ubuntu repos.
<bekks> ISnt it?
<shovel_boss> does it support the r9
<DhammaMan> I thought the proprietart driver came direct from vendor through the repos.
<shovel_boss> wat
<shovel_boss> i just installed ubuntu and there are no drivers preinstalled
<shovel_boss> wat do
<DhammaMan> which ubu are you using?
<shovel_boss> do i get them from amd.com or repos
<shovel_boss> 12.04 i think
<shovel_boss> the one with unity
<DhammaMan> The driver utility didn't work?
<shovel_boss> the one called "additional drivers"?
<DhammaMan> Yeah I think. I've been in runlevel 3 for some time.
<DhammaMan> If so, make sure your repos are set to use proprietary ppa
<Sven_vB> hi. how to i arrange my screens to make them neither mirrored nor one continuous screen, but each display one workspace, and still move my mouse between them through the borders?
<shovel_boss> ok when it installs the driver
<shovel_boss> do i need to remove xorg.conf and do aticonfig --init
<DhammaMan> Let Ubuntu do the work until the blood and explosions.
<DhammaMan> unless you already altered something.
<sword_> logout is useless
<shovel_boss> no its just that i been having troubles  with debian
<shovel_boss> after the 11th reinstall i havent been able to get the drivers there
<sword_> I don
<DhammaMan> ah
<sword_> i don't know
<sword_> type the logout in terminal ,no response
<DhammaMan> type "exit"
<DhammaMan> oh wait, runlevel
<DhammaMan> ?
<sword_> i want to logout
<sword_> sudo logout
<Sven_vB> sword_, logout of what type of session?
<sword_> command not found
<vusie> Sven_vB:  not sure how to do it I also wanted to try this , it just came to my  mind but cnat test ,with two screens ,u'll be in a normal session and try to ctrl,alt+F1 or two to start a new session in X and see wer it goes
<vusie> ddnt type so well but I hope you get me
<Sven_vB> vusie, selecting another console always changes both screens in my setup, independent of whether it's a text or x console
<Sven_vB> also i'd prefer to have workspaces of the same x session available on each screen
<sword_> when i ctrl+alt +F2
<sword_> start x is wrong
<DhammaMan> xinit
<bekks> Wrong again.
<bekks> USe: service lightdm start
<shovel_boss> do the repos have the amd app sdk?
<sword_> wrong again
<DhammaMan> you can do xinit lightdm
<DhammaMan> It's what I do to use chrome.
<sword_> yes ,i type the xinit ,but it doesn't work
<DhammaMan> Xorg error?
<Om> hi
<sword_> hi what
<Om> will u please tell me how to configure ftp in ubuntu
<sword_> who can use c programming
<sword_> sorry
<Om> i use c programming
<DhammaMan> everyone can use c programming
<vusie> Sven_vB: not sure too ,I just use an extended one and it really sucks...keep on digging
<sword_> Is it difficult
<Om> Not too much
<sword_> how to write a program about game
<sword_> push box
<DhammaMan> Difficult when you get too fancy without the basic habits and syntax
<Om> what is push box
<sword_> a game
<DhammaMan> Gotta return 0, cheers
<vusie> Sven_vB: chek this out , http://askubuntu.com/questions/5082/can-i-set-up-2-monitors-to-be-2-separate-gnome-virtual-desktops-instead-of-one-b
<sword_> DhammaMan
<sword_> are u there
<Om> yes
<sword_> ee.i think i must program
<jjavaholic> how can I make sure nvidia card can read edid data through KVM switch when not active?
<sword_> i set nu in vi ,but it doesn't work
<sword_> why
<bekks> jjavaholic: talk to the vendor of the kvm switch if they do support that.
<zero__> yea
<zero__> ____  ____  ____  _____
<zero__> (_   )( ___)(  _ \(  _  )
<zero__>  / /_  )__)  )   / )(_)(
<zero__> (____)(____)(_)\_)(_____)
<bekks> zero__: Stop spamming please.
<zero__> just sayin whats up no spam here
<humbag> sword_: do you get an error message? set nu works for  me, but I have installed vim myself, not just default
<zero__> you cant tell me its not cool
<Hoody_k> I can
<bekks> I can, too.
<zero__> TRIPPEN!!!!!!!!
<Aman21> how to login as a root or super user in ubuntu 12.04lts
<bekks> zero__: Ignore set.
<zero__> jk :)
<bekks> !root | Aman21
<ubottu> Aman21: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Aman21> ok... how to login as sudo
<Hoody_k> $ sudo
<Aman21> i know that,,, i wanna login  as default sudo
<bekks> Aman21: You do not login as root or as sudo. sudo is a command. Please read the link given.
<zero__> cant login to sudoers add username tooo /etc/sudoers
<Hoody_k> read the wiki :)
<zero__> cd /etc  vi sudoers
<zero__> must be done as root
<geirha> zero__: run    man visduo   stop giving bad advice
<zero__> no prob
<vusie> Aman21: ctrl+alt+F2 ,login as normal user and starx the X server as root ,or simply sudo startx as root in terminal
<zero__> glad to see so many in a good mood ! keep the :0 on my face
<sword_> no
<bekks> vusie: Dont ever do that, using startx is will not work.
<bekks> And running X as root is even more bad advice
<Aman21> i already assigned username to sudo group
<helloa> w
<vusie> bekks: please advice I usually do it..how is it bad?
<bekks> Aman21: Then login as that user, and use sudo.
<Aman21> but whenever i accessing the apache webserver it shows permission denied
<bekks> vusie: Doing things regularly does not mean they are good.
<bekks> Aman21: Define "access the apache webserver".
<Aman21> where
<zero__> linux certified
<vusie> bekks: lol yeah I get you....please advice me..wat are the effcts?
<zero__> ahhh trying to scan my network was waiting for someone to try
<zero__> __  ____  ____  _____
<zero__> (_   )( ___)(  _ \(  _  )
<zero__>  / /_  )__)  )   / )(_)(
<zero__> (____)(____)(_)\_)(_____)
<amir__> hi
<viknesh123> ubuntu dosent load after the logo . Then i pressed ESC key i got this "mount: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0 : no such file or directory' error while booting"
<bekks> vusie: Broken permissions?
<dalit> my ubuntu12.04 installed more than a month ago has started booting up SLOWER and also shuts down sluggishly.
<dalit> is there a way?
<bekks> viknesh123: So what did you do before?
<zero__> ellllllooo !!!!
<vusie> bekks: dont get that
<bekks> dalit: Define "booting up slower" in seconds please.
<dalit> bekks : approx. 60 seconds and ,more
<jjavaholic> does anyone know the form of the customEdid option in xorg.conf?
<bekks> dalit: And how often do you boot?
<dalit> very frequently. in fact once every day
<bekks> dalit: That not often. Thats once a day.
<amir__> Is there Iranian here?
<dalit> bekks : not often? what does it mean
<kostkon> !ir | amir__
<ubottu> amir__: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<dalit> amir__ : no , follow ubottu
<Semor> how do I set the locale encode to gb2312 ?
<viknesh123> bekks: i tried to install install popcorn time software http://getpopcornti.me/
<dalit> bekks : is there a way to make booting up faster?
<viknesh123> bekks:sorry for late reply
<dalit> its annoying :)
<viknesh123> bekks:i followed this to fix http://goo.gl/56xzFe
<bekks> viknesh123: And did you fix it?
<viknesh123> bekks:and i cannot use apt-get install , there is lock
<bekks> viknesh123: Define "there is lock" please.
<bekks> !details | viknesh123
<ubottu> viknesh123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shovel_boss> where can i get libcurl dev >= 7.18.2
<bekks> shovel_boss: Did you search the repos yet?
<shovel_boss> there are many libcurl
<bekks> shovel_boss: One for every release.
<usr13> !paste | viknesh123
<ubottu> viknesh123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sun7> hi all.. can anyone help me with mkvfat?
<bekks> !anyone | sun7
<ubottu> sun7: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<minimec> viknesh123: Following the bugtracker of popcorn on github ( https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-app/issues/192 ) and check the comment of 'opensas' @ the end of the 'issue'. He extracts the 'nw' software from a different source into the popcorn directory and launches popcorn with './nw popcorn-app.run' in that directory. That's working... I can confirm ;)
<viknesh123> bekks: here is a paste of what  i did http://pastebin.com/GH1T7C2p
<viknesh123> usr13:
<viknesh123> ubottu:^
<sun7> i need to know what mkvfat is and how to install?
<bekks> sun7: What do you need it for?
<viknesh123> minimec:Thanks for th help , i will do once i fix ubuntu
<viknesh123> bekks:can u help me with the error , here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/GH1T7C2p
<minimec> viknesh123: You simply have two programs open, that want to acces the apt data. Close one of them and the error is gone.
<bekks> viknesh123: mount the filesystem writeable.
<viknesh123> bekks:i have a project working on in ubuntu
<bekks> viknesh123: How does that relate to your issue?
<sun7> i am battling to install xubuntu on a old lg ls50a laptop, this laptop has and supports pae but the live cd i am using; xubuntu 13.10 i386 does not register it. i have found a tutorial that instructs on how to use grub to force past the pae check but it tells me to format a usb drive with mkvfat, which i know nothing about  nor can find anything about
<usr13> sun7: mkfs.vfat
<bekks> sun7: use mks.vfat
<viknesh123> bekks:that dosent have any relation with the error , i need to submit the project ,i cant go inside ubuntu
<bekks> viknesh123: you are in the recovery mode currently, are you?
<viknesh123> bekks:yes
<bekks> viknesh123: then you have to remount them writeable.
<viknesh123> bekks:how would i do it
<usr13> viknesh123: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<viknesh123> usr13:12.04
<usr13> viknesh123: Fully updated?
<viknesh123> usr13:sorry , i dont update frequently , internet connection is low and limited
<usr13> viknesh123: YOu don't have another instance of apt running or a gui package manager do you?
<viknesh123> usr13:i am in recovery console
<usr13> viknesh123: mount  #Should tell you the filesystem(s) you have nounted.  As bekks stated, if the filesystem is mounted read only (ro), you will need to remount it with  mount -o rw,remount /mnt/point-here
<usr13> viknesh123: ( mount with no arguments tells you what is mounted and how it is mounted.)
<viknesh123> usr13:k will do and tell u
<usr13> tell bekks, I have to go now....
<tozen> y
<FourFire> Hello everyone
<FourFire> does anyone here know how https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec works on 12.04?
<FourFire> if you look at the "User Stories" section, I am in the same postion as "Shawn"
<FourFire> I'd like to know how I can do this...
<bekks> FourFire: What are you actually trying to do?
<viknesh123> bekks:i mounted and deleted the lock file and installed libudev0 , and it says already installed
<viknesh123> bekks:any solution :(
<Brokoroto> hi...I tried to make apt ignore a broken package...I checked google and a site told me to modify /var/lib/dkpg/status .... but i have no such file...why is that?
<bekks> Brokoroto: you'd better fix that, instead of manipulating your package manager.
<Brokoroto> bekks: i need to use that app (which is old)...it is actually working...thing is...apt-get update give problems
<viknesh123> bekks:any solution , sorry if i am disturbing u :(
<wabs> Hey guys, I'm using 13.10 and trying to figure out how to increase my number of workspaces without using compiz.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<bekks> viknesh123: Unpack the deb, and copy the missing lib.
<Semor> how di I set $LANG $LANGUAGE to gb2312?
<monoton> Semor: you mean like export LANG=gb2312 ?
<viknesh123> bekks:u mean i should unpack libudev0 , and where should i copy
<OerHeks> wabs, gconftool > http://askubuntu.com/a/202598
<wabs> Thanks OerHeks
<FourFire> bekks, I have 12.04 32 Bit, and I want to upgrade my installation to 64 Bit
<FourFire> bekks, I would like to avoid messing around with disks and partitions if at all possible
<wabs> Sweet Unity Tweak took did the trick.  THanks again OerHeks
<FourFire> I know a clean install is better than a dirty install, but I want to upgrade rather than reinstall nonetheless
<bekks> FourFire: You have to reinstall. There is no way to upgrade.
<bekks> viknesh123: To the path where it would be installed to. You can unpack the .deb with full paths.
<FourFire> bekks, really? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec suggests otherwise...
<FourFire> or was multiarchspec never fully implemented?
<marlow59> FourFire: There is a way, but you have more chances to end up with a broken system than if you threw your laptop through the window
<oodavid> 13.10 - when I plug in a monitor to my laptop the mouse becomes jerky on-screen, any clues why?
<bekks> FourFire: Really. That article suggests a multiarch system, not a way to upgrade from 32 to 64bit.
<FourFire> marlow59, really?
<bekks> FourFire: Really.
<FourFire> ok
<viknesh123> bekks:i even linked as mentioned in 2nd comment http://goo.gl/gR6Htt , But no gain
<FourFire> I'll just repartition my drive and move my files then...
<FourFire> is there any good way to check an external drive's files for corruption?
<bekks> viknesh123: Forget that article. Unpack the .deb and copy the missing lib were it belongs to.
<bekks> FourFire: fsck -f
<FourFire> (my backup disk had 52+ bad blocks last i checked)
<bekks> FourFire: Then replace it, since your backup drive is going to die very soon.
<OerHeks> Bad block don't go away, they can only multiply
<viknesh123> bekks:i dont have any deb file ,and i dont know where libudev0 is stored
<OerHeks> viknesh123, if you downloaded it, it will be in ./Downloads, and use dkpg -i to install
<marlow59> FourFire: wait, sometimes systems (such as windows) report blocks to be broken when they are not. try rewriting a new partition table with fdisk
<bekks> viknesh123: Then download the deb file manually from the repos and unpack it. Unpacking with full paths will tell you where it belongs to.
<FourFire> bekks not currently an option, due to being broke
<viknesh123> bekks:i googled where libudev0 exist but i dont get any answer
<bekks> marlow59: A new partition table will never ever fix bad filesystem blocks.
<OerHeks> !find libudev0
<ubottu> Package/file libudev0 does not exist in saucy
<bekks> Thos bad filesystem block information is not stored in the partition table but in the filesystem metadata.
<ArchMangeia> Ubuntu
<ArchMangeia> Ew.
<marlow59> bekks: I didn't say it would fix, I said that sometimes your OS reports broken blocks while they are not
<bekks> FourFire: It is your only option. A drive with bad blocks is going to die.
<OerHeks> viknesh123, it is deleted > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/i386/libudev0
<bekks> marlow59: And I told you that rewriting the partition table cant fix that.
<viknesh123> OerHeks:then how would i get it
<OerHeks> viknesh123, why would you need it?
<bekks> viknesh123: Download it from the repos manually.
<FourFire> marlow59, how exactly do I do that in the terminal, my external drive is sdb1
<bekks> FourFire: Dont do it. Dont. DO NOT.
<FourFire> bekks, why not?
<bekks> FourFire: Chances are good you are going to lose your data - you do not even have a backup.
<FourFire> nono, you misunderstand
<viknesh123> OerHeks:i got  a error , look into what i did  http://pastebin.com/GH1T7C2p
<bekks> FourFire: Because it will not fiy your problem. It is like cahnging the color of your car when having a flat tire.
<FourFire> my data IS backed up... on that dying disk
<bekks> FourFire: It will not help you at all.
<FourFire> I've only got data on there that I already have here
<bekks> FourFire: You have a dying disk. That is crap, but no backup.
<kostkon> FourFire, time to buy a new backup disk then
<viknesh123> bekks:i dont have gui , how do i download manually , using wget ?
<FourFire> kostkon, not an option :/
<bekks> FourFire: Then dont touch anything, do NOT tinker with your partition table as you have no backup.
<bekks> viknesh123: Yes, using wget.
<marlow59> FourFire: how much data do you have to backup ?
<FourFire> marlow ~150 GB between two 240GB 5200RPM HDDS
<FourFire> they are identical, except one has the bad blocks and >1500 poweroncycles
<bekks> FourFire: One is dying.
<bekks> FourFire: It cannot be considered as backup.
<FourFire> bekks, yeah so I want to see if I can use it just this once, to hold my files while I adjust my local partitions for reinstall of 64Bit 2.04
<bekks> FourFire: It cant be trusted anymore. It is going to die. You DO NOT HAVE A BACKUP.
<bekks> FourFire: Do what you want, but be warned.
<bekks> *but you have been warned.
<FourFire> because my data is too large to just, make a new partition, switch over on disk, adjust partition
<marlow59> I didn't get what you wanna do exactly ! backup your computer data to install a 64bits version. why can't you use the HDD that has no problem ?
<viknesh123> bekks:i dont find any link of libudev0 , is this correct http://goo.gl/slVry7
<FourFire> unless I do this several times
<bekks> viknesh123: If that is your release and architecture - yes.
<FourFire> I really don't want to do incremental adjustment of partition sizes
<Dupie_> quit
<bekks> FourFire: Whatever you data is - it isnt backed up. If you dont have a backup, you data is not worth being kept.
<FourFire> bekks, so I asked: is it possible to use multiarch to upgrade my current install, without risking my data?
<bekks> FourFire: NO.
<bekks> FourFire: You have been told the same 5 times now.
<FourFire> you're not giving me any options here beside "buy more drives!"
<bekks> FourFire: It is you ONLY option.
<blueeagle> FourFire: That might be because that is the only option.
<bekks> *your
<FourFire> Fine.
<blueeagle> I think he was trying to ask the question enough times so that he would get the answer he wanted.
<bekks> Well, too bad for him people use that thing between the ears for more than cumbing hair ;)
<linuxnoob2> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could give me a bit of help :)
<bg4prez> gogo!
<bekks> linuxnoob2: That requires a specific question to be asked before.
<linuxnoob2> I'm trying to grep a word that starts with a letter and finishes with a symbol, I don't seem to be having any luck
<linuxnoob2> lol bekks
<linuxnoob2> I was just wondering if someone can check if I'm doing this right?
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> linuxnoob2: No. Start witha a support question please.
<viknesh123> bekks:what link should i use with wget
<Jpmh> I have a perl script that locks a file using flock(), locking exclusive  which calls flock().     Sometimes I everything locks up and when I run lsof I see that the script has somehow managed to file lock the file TWICE or more.  Surely this is not correct as the second exclusive lock should block.  What am I missing here?
<bekks> viknesh123: Any link that will get you the package you want to download.
<cfhowlett> !perl|Jpmh,
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: no, because it is the flock of linux that is being called and failing.  perl is just passing the lock down to the C lock
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: am I missing something, seems to me that it should be IMPOSSIBLE for lsof to show the same file file locked twice
<nrdb> I am using a laptop :-) ... when I plug in the ethernet cable it seamlessly switches to using it :-) ... but can I get the auto. system to bring up a bridged network when a network cable is pluged in?
<cfhowlett> Jpmh, sorry, but this one is over my head - thus the suggestion to find a perl channel.
<bekks> nrdb: Bridged to what?
<Jpmh> cfhowlett: thanks  - I will post again later then hoping for someone who understands flock().  I also have written that section in C and will set that running too
<nrdb> bekks, like when I manually use brctl to create a bridge, and add eth0 to it.
<linuxnoob2> OK. I am trying to use the command echo $content | grep '\<Z.*:\>' to show a word matching this pattern. I do not seem to have any output from this command. $content contains "Z12242332: njkrnjkenfrjekrn Zitmgrio43mtefi3n24" as the string. Can anyone help me grep these words from the string? Thanks
<bekks> nrdb: Whats a bridge with just interface used for? Actually, it's pointless.
<bekks> nrdb: What are you going to do in fact?
<nrdb> bekks, so I can get some VM onto my main network without using NAT.
<bekks> nrdb: Using which hypervisor?
<nrdb> bekks, virtualbox
<bekks> nrdb: You dont need manually created bridges for that at all.
<Guest13623> !ipx
<bekks> nrdb: Please read chapter 6 of the virtualbox manual for details.
<Guest13623> !
<Guest13623> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kanadaguy> hey is there a command I could use to monitor traffic for a script?
<linuxnoob2> Hello, I am trying to find a match for a word that begins with Z and ends with :.  I am trying to use the command echo $content | grep '\<Z.*:\>' to show a word matching this pattern. I do not seem to have any output from this command. $content contains "Z12242332: njkrnjkenfrjekrn Zitmgrio43mtefi3n24" as the string. Have I used the wrong command? This is my first attempt at scripting using linux.
<bekks> kanadaguy: You just asked the same in #bash
<Guest13623> !appletalk
<Sven_vB> vusie, checking the SO link, thx
<cfhowlett> Guest13623, you seem to be a bit lost.  state your question
<bekks> kanadaguy: What exactly do you want to monitor?
<Guest13623> networking proto not required
<Guest13623> ie. appletalk to disable
<bekks> Guest13623: Those are four random words - whats your actual question please?
<kanadaguy> bekks: I want to figure out how much bandwidth a streaming site is using so I can figure out what one uses less... internet radio stations... I can monitor my total up and down but not sure how I could just specify sites
<bekks> kanadaguy: Create iptables rules for monitoring that in detail.
<kanadaguy> bekks: Sorry what do you mean
<bekks> kanadaguy: That you have to create iptables firewall rules for monitoring specific traffic for being able to monitor traffic to specific sites.
<Sven_vB> vusie, as far as i understand, xinerama provides only one workspace encompassing all screens
<gamer> guys, Please, I need to install Luci in router wdr3500 TPlink, I installed open wrt version truck, but don't have Luci (web interface)
<cfhowlett> gamer, how is this ubuntu related????
<gamer> the software is linux
<bekks> gamer: Is the software "ubuntu2?
<bekks> gamer: Is the software "ubuntu"?
<cfhowlett> gamer, wrt is not ubuntu.  and they have their own support channels.  go there
<bekks> If not, it is not a an ubuntu related issue.
<gamer> ok, sorry
<nrdb> bekks, ok ... that is working!  ... thanks.
<shovel_boss> hello
<shovel_boss> can someone tell me how to compile a program
<cfhowlett> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Guest13623> !net-pf-4
<basketballllll> How do i fix a red pixle on my monitor
<bekks> basketballllll: Replace the monitor.
<cfhowlett> basketballllll, not an ubuntu issue.
<Guest13623> !net-pf
<bekks> Guest13623: Whats your question please?
<Guest13623> is blacklist-rare-network.conf the best way to disable networking not required?
<sword_> who have a time
<kostkon> sword_, just ask the question
<cfhowlett> !details|sword_,
<ubottu> sword_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sword_> i write a program,but it doesn't run
<gamer> how to change the firmware of a router by the Ubuntu command line?
<cfhowlett> sword_, so fix it
<bekks> gamer: There is no way.
<sword_> i didn't fine where is wrong
<cfhowlett> sword_, see what I did there?  no details in the description gets you no details in the advice
<bekks> gamer: Ask the support channel for wrt please.
<sword_> it a simple program
<gamer> ohh shit
<cfhowlett> sword_, this is not the programming channel ...
<Sven_vB> !logs > Sven_vB
<ubottu> Sven_vB, please see my private message
<Guest13623> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Guest13623> !alias net-pf-3
<Guest13623> !alias
<bekks> Guest13623: Can you please state a full question instead of trying to trigger the bot?
<bekks> !details | Guest13623
<ubottu> Guest13623: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest13623> PLEASE go about you biz, and ignore me thank you!
<bekks> Guest13623: As you wish. Ignore set.
<Guest13623> !modprobe
<Guest13623> !decnet
<kola> Hi please answer me this question if you dont mind , is it possible to share my internet connection with other devices in my home ?? note : I am connected to the inetrnet using mobile broadband connection , is it possible to share it with other devices and how ??
<bekks> kola: Depends on your mobile device.
<bekks> kola: Is that device running ubuntu?
<kola>  <bekks> yes i have to computers have ubuntu on it
<JNixx> If you are running Ubuntu you can follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bekks> kola: Do you have Ubuntu running on the mobile device giving you the internet connection you want to share?
<bekks> kola: Like a smart phone running Ubuntu touch or something?
<JNixx> I think he means mobile internet from a USB 3G adapter.
<kola> <bekks> No  , i am connected using a modem with card SIM
<rommel> kola i think you need
<rommel> to use teathering ?
<kola> <rommel> what ?
<Guest13623> !IPv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<rommel> to share through that device it will using bluetooth tether the decives to each other
<Guest13623> !IPv4
<kola> this is the device i am uing to connect https://www.google.com/search?q=huawei+mobile+broadband&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2G4cU63FJ8yO7Qb7t4DABg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1400&bih=934#q=huawei+mobile+broadband+maroc&tbm=isch&facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=jEg2HV6ScF2VmM%253A%3Baypr6d3G3mUCYM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi01.i.aliimg.com%252Fwsphoto%252Fv6%252F495905501_1%252FUNLOCK-Huawei-E1820-E182e-21Mbps-HSPA-3G-4G-USB-Modem-Card-Mac-Win7-NEW.jpg%3Bhtt
<Kyber> What is the best way to learn the cmd-line ops?
<Kyber> And, are they relatively the same across linux-based distros?
<kola> so tell me can i share this connection with other devices ?? IS it possible ???
<daftykins> Kyber: as long as you're using 'BASH' on each, commands should be the same. but configuration file locations tend to differ per distribution
<rommel> Kyber, ops ?
<rommel> Kyber, there are many free tutorials on the web or you can purchase a book such as linux in a nutshell from oreilly
<kola> <rommel> please see the link nd tell me
<rommel> kola i think you will be better to google this yourself
<luminosity> Good night,everyone.
<Coincourse> hello all.  Is it just me or does the Ubuntu site site feed the 12.04 iso even if you choose latest?
<JNixx> Kola: Plug your 3G modem into your Ubuntu system and follow this guide to share it's internet connection to the other devices in your home: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rommel> Coincourse, i downloaded the 13 one
<JNixx> Kola: Your Ubuntu syste, will be setup to route network traffic between the internet (3g modem) and your internal network.
<luminosity> 13+1
<Coincourse> ok, thanks rommel.  I'll keep hammering at it.  There used to be a nice DL list of all the old versions, but I don't see it now.
<kola> <JNixx> thanks i 'll try it
<Kyber> So if I understand, regardless of the Linux distro they all use GNU bash? I'm running Trisquel right now, if I was running Debian or Arch it would be the same, right?
<daftykins> Kyber: you can get BASH on them all, likely, but i can't guarantee they all use it as default
<Coincourse> The link is wrong on the page I'm looking at.  See? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<Coincourse> at the bottom, for me anyway, if you don't donate the link is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<rommel> Coincourse, well as for previous releases i didnt try... never tried ubuntu before this one... i just went with the the second choice from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<daftykins> Coincourse: try cdimage.ubuntu.com or releases.ubuntu.com if you're having issues finding files
<windows> hey hey
<windows> any way to get notification firewall or bether  software for instalation of tar.gz   or cmd softwareees
<Coincourse> daftykins, great thanks! That what I'd been looking for.
<kola> after searching i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SharingMobileBroadband , but in Prerequisites says " Wireless ethernet card that supports Master Mode" How do i know if it support that ???
<geirha> kola: Try setting it in master mode and see if it fails or not ;P
<kola> <geirha> please tell me how to set it i master mode ??
<geirha> kola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<kola>  <geirha>  it fails :(
<kola> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Llynix> Latest kernel update left my computer un-runnable.  I'm on ubuntu 12.04, if I don't do anything the computer goes to a blinking cursor upon boot.  Can't get to a terminal via ctrl-alt-F1.  If I reboot and choose the right drive to boot from it loads up fine.. except my network card is completely gone.
<bekks> Llynix: Then start the older kernel.
<Llynix> Tried that.. went to 46,45 and 44 and still no ethernet
<bekks> Then you had no internet before.
<bekks> *ethernet.
<bekks> Llynix: Which kernel did you run before?
<Llynix> I'm quite sure I had ethernet before
<Llynix> Unsure what kernel I was running before.
<bekks> Llynix: So which kernel do you have installed?
<Llynix> if I go into my bios boot menu and choose the drive to boot off it loads up 3.5.0-47
<bekks> Llynix: So which kernel do you have installed?
<Llynix> bekks: uname -a tells me 3.5.0-47
<bekks> Llynix: Thats only one kernel. Which kernels do you have installed?
<Llynix> In grub the previous kernel versions shows a long list of them
<bekks> Llynix: Which versions... - I am not going to ask a fifth time.
<Llynix> forgive me..  I will look up how to answer your queston and get back to you in a few minutes
 * daftykins puts a reassuring hand on bekks' shoulder
<daftykins> be strong!
<bekks> Llynix: Write down the versions. By reading them first and writing them down. No need to look that up.
<bekks> daftykins: This must be a quest.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> "Link, you must first speak to the kernel monster and convince him to learn the power of GRUB"
<Llynix> I have (all 3.5.0) 23, 28, 30, 32, 34, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46 generic
<Llynix> and 47
<bekks> Llynix: So which Ubuntu version are you running then?
<bekks> Llynix: And did you try all that version ins reverse order to see which is actually giving you ethernet?
<bekks> And how do you check "I have no ethernet"?
<Llynix> 12.04.4 LTS
<Llynix> I've checked 46,45,44 and 43.. still nothing.. network-manager says No network devices available, I have also tried lspci and lshw -C network
<bekks> Llynix: And what do you look for in "lspci" and "lshw -C network"? Whats your network device? Provide some usable details please.
<Llynix> lshw -C network comes up empty
<Llynix> lspci doesn't show anything network related
<Llynix> I wish I had usable details.. the ethernet card is onboard. It is an asus p5G41c-m lx
<Llynix> no lights on the network card
<bekks> Llynix: Well, then you have to try every installed kernel version in reverse order.
<Llynix> no lights blinking I should say
<martian__> hello~everyone,i'm come from china~
<kola> my driver is IEEE 802.11bg " ois there any thing to do to make it support mode master ?????
<issphp> Question: if i had a sudden reboot just now, and i had a unsaved GEDIT document open.. is it saved somewhere in the system ???
<bekks> kola: The hardware has to support it, too.
<kola> <bekks> maybe there is somthing i need to install ??
<chico> hello, I had windows 7 in my machine, but somehow I broke the mbr beyond repair and decided to go back to linux after many years. I bought a brand new hard drive and just installed ubuntu here, in the hope I will be able to plug my old hard drive and back up my old data latter.
<bekks> kola: No. Nothing you can install will magically make you hardware support mastermode.
<chico> but my system is very slow and I think it is the hard drive, or it's cable. I do think it's hardware, but I cant diagnose it properly
<rommel> Llynix, http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ maybe this will help
<bekks> chico: Then use dmesg and smartctl to investigate your issue.
<bekks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<thurstylark> join #cyanogenmod
<Guest5003> \quit
<thurstylark> part
<issphp> Question: if i had a sudden reboot just now, and i had a unsaved GEDIT document open.. is it saved somewhere in the system ???
<bekks> issphp: No, it isnt.
<Llynix> rommel: My network device doesn't seem to show up here
<chico> Im sorry, I feel really stupid here. I used to run gentoo and debian years ago, but with this new ubuntu, I cant even get to the terminal.
<bekks> chico: ctrl shift t
<rommel> Llynix, has it worked in linux before, under the install was it recognized
<thom_> time changes suck
<rommel> chico, ubuntu is a bit diffferent, terminal search from hud
<Llynix> yes.. it worked yesterday before update
<rommel> ahh
<rommel> was kernel in update?
<chico> I tried searching for it, but it doesnt come up, maybe my system is just too slow and it takes too long
<Llynix> rommel: yes
<rommel> Llynix, well maybe reboot with old kernel and then do dmesg or lspci-n
<bekks> Llynix: Did you try all kernels until now?
<Llynix> rommel: been doing that.. still nothing on ethernet.. like it somehow disappeared between reboot
<Llynix> bekks: I've tried down to 41.. got sidetracked by rommel and lspci -n
<rommel> Llynix, well it is possiblethe hardware is dead can you boot iso and check it
<bekks> Llynix: Well, then continue to find a kernel providing ethernet, and then update your kernel to a current one.
<Llynix> rommel: It would take some time to burn off an iso or go to my office and grab mine.  I'm not sure if I have a burner in the house connected to internet
<kola> is there any way to share connection without my adapter support mode master ???
<rommel> well just a thought to verify that it is good... butif it worked with previous kernel it would make sense that it is a driver issue.
<bekks> !router | kola
<bekks> kola: You have to build a router: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<chico> ctrl shift t is not working...
<T4b> I recently installed Lubuntu (13.10) for someone else and wanted it to be German. I selected German in all the dialogs and stuff, but Firefox is still English. Any ideas how to find the problem?
<T4b> Also I don't know of an easy way to set up ssh+vnc access into that machine for me so I can remotely help when something is wrong.  VNC would just be nice to have if it's easy (I've never used it before), ssh is more important.
<T4b> Should I write some script and put it in a crontab to regularly send the dynamic IP to me or is there something pretty already written? When using remmina, do I just need to provide the ip, and the password I set in vino-preferences and it can connect?
<rommel> chico using the upper most icon where it says search computer and online blah typing in terminal doesnt bring it up?
<T4b> (or maybe I should just try out the last subquestion with some machines of mine, that less important)
<chico> rommel no, it brings up a lot of stuff but not the terminal
<minimec> T4b: Launch the 'language settings' once in the 'system settings'. You might get a notice, that the current language is not installed completely. You can then complete the language installation.
<rommel> chico, using software updater make sure its installed? i cant imagine why some form of a term isnt... like xterm at least but i dont know
<rommel> chico, what version of ubuntu are you running
<minimec> T4b: What if you just 'ssh youruset@<remoteip> -X'. You could then at lest launch some programs on your screen.
<nicnom> gnome-terminal
<rommel> ^
<rommel> that is presented to me when i seach terminal
<rommel> so is xterm and another... i am running 13.04 though
<T4b> minimec: I had something like that pop up once, and I think I did complete the installation, at least the notice never appeared again.
<T4b> minimec: Hmm, as I've never done much graphical stuff remotely I don't know, are there downsides to ssh -X compared to vnc?
<rommel> 13.10 actually
<chico> 13.10 is what Im running, weezy I think
<T4b> If not then I'm fine with ssh -X. I think I've once used it and it worked, at least in the LAN.
<rommel> chico, so is gnome-terminal installed
<rommel> i had to install ncurses to get menuconfig but i think terminal was already there
<T4b> Though with ssh -X I get a new session, while with vnc the other person can watch what I'm doing too, I think? If I want to demonstrate something it would be nice if what I did actually showed up on the remote screen, too.
<minimec> T4b: I almost never use graphical stuff remotely. Cool thing is, that you don't have to configure anything, if a ssh server is running on the remote machine. Just login with the '-X' option. Well a x-session has to be running on the remote machine.
<T4b> Yeah, that's certainly an upside.
<bekks> chico: weezy is a debian release. Whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<chico> I wish I could open the terminal to answer that
<T4b> I'm not much into waiting for answers, so regarding the dynamic IP address I guess I'll just write a script to put in crontab. Should work. Just need to search for some free web hoster, let the remote computer regularly load a site from there and from my computer check the IPs which loaded that page. Or is there a good free dyndns provider? dyndns.com or how they are called aren't free anymore, are they?
<bekks> ctrl alt f1 to get to a console.
<bekks> chico: and ctrl alt f7 to get back to X.
<humbag> T4b: freedns.afraid.org is ok, I believe you can configure vnc to only accept requests from localhost, so launch the client in an ssh session
<g1> need help
<g1> need help with wireless connectivity 13.10
<g1> anybody tgere?
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<g1> there?*
<bmcgahan> anyone know how I can close an established TCP session that's listed in netstat?
<g1> ok. My wireless gets connected. But shows "Server not found"on a browser.
<T4b> humbag: Good idea, will do that and try freedns.afraid.org
<bekks> g1: did you configure an IP address on your wireless?
<daftykins> bmcgahan: stop the daemon it's hosted by? :>
<g1> bekks: It shows an ip address in "iwconfig"
<bekks> g1: Is a default gateway set?
<bmcgahan> daftykins: I need the daemon's other connections open though
<daftykins> bmcgahan: heh, what is it?
<g1> beeks: No. Automatic settings
<bekks> g1: Did you even check?
<g1> bekks: Yes. Default gateway is not set
<bekks> g1: Then you need to set one.
<bmcgahan> daftykins: it's a TTY session to a VM running in KVM
<g1> bekks: How to?
<bmcgahan> the console for the VM is hung open
<bmcgahan> so I can't open another telnet session to it
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> bmcgahan: no experience with that, sorry
<bekks> g1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Wi-Fi_WLAN_wireless_home_networking_information
<g1> bekks: my wireless shows up under eth1. Is that an issue?
<bekks> g1: No.
<eldred> I can't dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu? I have ubuntu bootloader starting, it wont work, then I have to go to the windows bootloader where it wont work either, but windows will
<monoton> thats strange. what happens?
<g1> bekks: Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     9      0        0 eth1
<bekks> !pastebin | g1
<ubottu> g1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<monoton> I guess if the computer came with win8 it have UEFI (or what it is called...) instead of normal BIOS, and you need to disable the so called "sequre boot" thing that require the boot to have right encryption keys?
<eldred> monoton I have disabled the secure boot, but it still doesn't work? :/
<g1> bekks: http://pastebin.com/gxBREpky
<monoton> oh
<bekks> g1: you have a gateway set
<rednecktek> T4b, did you get an answer to your VNC question? If not, try x11vnc with xinetd. I use it everyday
<bekks> g1: do you have a dns server configured as well?
<g1> bekks: ok. So, what's the problem?
<g1> bekks: how do I check?
<bekks> g1: In the settings of network manager. where you configured the wifi connection.
<monoton> eldred: then I don't know... if you tell more what exactly happens (more than it won't work), pehaps someone else knows
<eldred> monoton I'll play with it and come back here with more specific info
<eldred> 100% sure this should be easy to fix
<T4b> rednecktek: Not to all parts of the question, I'll look at x11vnc. First I'll set up ssh with some dyndns client.
<eldred> thanks
<monoton> btw, wasn't there some way to instead of booting with GRUB menu, have ubuntu appear in windows own bootmenu? was it called wubi or something like that... I don't remember
<g1> bekks: http://imagebin.org/298085
<MonkeyDust> monoton  wubi is a windows applications, that's right
<bekks> g1: according to your open tabs in your browser, everything is working fine.
<g1> I am using ethernet
<g1> bekks: But my wifi isn't working
<bekks> g1: wifi uses ethernet, too.
<bekks> g1: You cant use both at the same time.
<g1> bekks: I mean, wired connection
<bekks> g1: you cant use both at the same time.
<g1> bekks: When I remove it, it stops working
<bekks> g1: Then you have to investigate why. I told you the steps.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<g1> bekks:  I have tried everyhting. Nothing is working
<g1> bekks: broadcom driver
<chico> ok, crtl alt f1 dropped me to the pure shell and I had to reboot... I just need a terminal window
<bekks> g1: did you pull the cable, checked wifi status, checked ip, check dns?
<MonkeyDust> chico  yes, that's what ctrl alt F1 does
<MonkeyDust> chico  ctrl alt F7 brings you back to the GUI
<bekks> chico: you didnt press ctrl alt f7 then, as I told you.
<MonkeyDust> or left-ctrl arrow-left
<chico> I didnt see that... sorry
<kola> when i type " iw list " i got  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062282/  what does it mean with  "software interface modes (can always be added):  "  ???
<bekks> kola: some drivers support additional interface modes - yours doesnt.
<g1> bekks: http://imagebin.org/298087
<g1> bekks: that was wireless status. But it doesn't work.
<morph4me> g1: try this, it should give more details about your network to help you resolve your issue ... in terminal type > nm tools
<kola> <bekks> so there is no way to share my 3G connection unless i buy a new adapter ??
<chico> so far ubuntu hasnt been very reliable, who would have guessed that opening a terminal window would be this difficult. That is the problem with putting all your chips on that search application, if it fails, it leaves the user with no recourse.
<bekks> kola: There is. I gave you the URL on the documentation on how to set up a router. Did you read it?
<bekks> g1: Is the cable pulled?
<g1> bekks: Yup. It was, when the screenshot was taken
<bekks> g1: Then pull the cable, and collect all the information requested before.
<g1> morph4me: nm tools: No such file
<morph4me> i thought ubuntu had that installed by default ,guess not
<chico> I know I have gnome-terminal installed, it shows up on Ubuntu application manager, but I can't run it from there, just uninstall it
<bekks> chico: Why cant you run it from there?
<RichardLimaz> Hello =)
<rommel> chico, i have never really used anything other then gentoo and now funtoo since daniel started it a couple yrs back but i think ubuntu is good for making linux available to the gerneral public that isnt going to be hardware or linux cli gurus. everything has its place but like all things sometimes there are issues while getting there
<Llynix> rommel: Tried loading a 12.04.02 iso.. still no love on networking.  So I'm guessing some time last night network fried on the mb
<RichardLimaz> Ubuntu is very trash =/
<bekks> Llynix: Did you tried all kernels...?
<MooDoo> RichardLimaz: ?  trash?
<bekks> Llynix: And did you find out which networking device you have, exactly?
<rommel> Llynix, well stranger things have happened, is it the only eth port on the mainboard?
<Llynix> bekks: I tried most of them.. went back to 40 and also tried 32 and 28 I think
<Llynix> bekks: I think it uses the AR81 driver from what I'm googling
<Llynix> rommel: yes only eth
<basketballllllll> how do i install kde
<bekks> Llynix: And which chipset is it exactly? "I think" doesn help that much.
<bekks> basketballllllll: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MooDoo> what bekks said :D
<Walex2> Llynix: 'lspci' would tell you...
<MooDoo> bekks: can't you also run apt-get install kde-full?
<rommel> Llynix, only thing is to be sure that eth wasnt disabled in the bios for some freaking reason
<Llynix> lspci is not showing anything network related
<MooDoo> if you have a decent internet connection ;)
<bekks> MooDoo: sure - but its not necessary.
<Llynix> rommel: I actually checked that.. and it is enabled
<rommel> k
<rommel> Llynix, considering 13.10 loaded everything this laptop needed including the proprietary bcm-sta driver for wireless i thinkyou are actually looking at a harware problem
<bekks> rommel: he doesnt have wireless ;)
<basketballllllll> which looks best mate, kde, xvwm
<bekks> rommel: g1 has a wireless issue :)
<bekks> basketballllllll: The one you like.
<bekks> !poll | basketballllllll
<cuddylier> Is it normal for the 'nice' option to not work if directly put into a cronjob? e.g. nice -15 ./myprogram
<ubottu> basketballllllll: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel.
<bekks> cuddylier: It is normal that nothing without a full pathname works in a cron job.
<rommel> bekks, i know i was just saying i dont think its a kernel issue
<rommel> driver issue
<cuddylier> bekks Well I meant to say the full path name but by 'not working' I mean the priority isn't changed.
<cuddylier> The script runs
<cuddylier> Just at full priority
<cuddylier> Rather than -15
<kola> bekks> I read the DOCU about building a router but it still need an adapter that support master mode ?
<bekks> kola: No.
<Llynix> Well I slapped a network card in there and now I've got internet at least
<Llynix> a new network card I should say
<rommel> cool
<g1> bekks: http://imagebin.org/298088
<g1> bekks: That's the  screenshot when I pull out the cable. Though it shows connected, internet doesn't work
<jjavaholic> is there anything on this http://www.zappos.com/columbia-north-plains-mid-wp-cordovan-cedar zappos shopping page that should cause firefox's CPU usage to go through the roof?
<bekks> g1: I am still waiting on all the information requestes, to be taken when the cable is pulled. I will not ask again.
<jjavaholic> (that I'm missing)
<g1> bekks: Hey, can you repeat the information required. Sorry
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> Hello =)
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Walex2> jjavaholic: Firefox CPU always goes through the roof, because it is completely free to web developers.
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<g1> Block him. Who is the admin?
<Walex2> that's a pretty silly troll
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Llynix> does freenode have an ignore?
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Niggaf0r3verzz> U maferv LinksEz humbolt opticromsys iyan whoDx hardkoremofo EugeneBandit ExtreGhost yumaokao HMarquez suore zzzgeoffb geoffb nrdb Mike__ knigitz Advocation coreire ircuser-1 Guest45142 AlexPortable BUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS
<Llynix> no bots in here?
<Walex2> jjavaholic: Firefox CPU always goes through the roof, because it is completely free to web developers.
<MooDoo> DJones: ah nice one :D
<Walex2> jjavaholic: whenever you access a web site, you are making the entirety of your CPU power available for free to whoever runs the web site.
<g1> bekks: Can you repeat what information you require?
<bekks> g1: No. I wont ask again. I asked you three times.
<g1> bekks: No, you didn't mention properly. 1 last time, please.
<Tom1> hello
<bekks> g1: I did. VEry detailed. Read the backlog, please.
<jjavaholic> I use noscript to try and prevent this
<arzihk> happy sunday, everyone. I have problem creating a partition from the last empty space on my external drive. it says "unallocated space" while it normally used to show the option "create partition"
<g1> bekks: I had lost the connection. So, lost the backlog
<Lihis> "Linux is slackware"? I'm not sure but slackware is linux? What a good troll that was by the way..
<Walex2> arzihk: thanks for keeping us updated :-)
<jjavaholic> I have never seen javascript zooming function cause the type of CPU usage before
<arzihk> Walex2?
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<g1> OMG
<MooDoo> yay again
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<cfhowlett> !ops
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<XUpzXUpzzZ> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRAS
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Tomyfoxy77> UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNTU IS VERYYY TRASHHH , USE THE WINDOWS HAHAHAHHA UBUNTU IS NOT A LINUX, LINUX IS SLACKWARE ... ETC =D UBUNTU IS TRASH VERY VERY TRAHS SUCK MY BALLSSSS UHASUSUHASUHASHUASUHASUHHUASUHASUASHAHUSHUASUHASHUAS UBUNT
<Walex2> jjavaholic: sure, but do the site owners care more about minizing the use of a CPU they are not paying for, or reducing the cost of developing the web site? It takes a lot of time and effort to test and optimize JS for several popular browers...
<cfhowlett> DJones, why didn't ubottu go into flood mode?
<DJones> cfhowlett: Floodbots aren't here anymore
<arzihk> happy sunday, everyone. I have problem creating a partition from the last empty space on my external drive. it says "unallocated space" while it normally used to show the option "create partition"
<cfhowlett> DJones, oh.  ok.  tyvm
<Walex2> the troll's message is technically wrong: Slackware is indeed far more *UNIX* like than Ubuntu, but Ubuntu is probably more Linux-like :-)
<HEROnymous> hey folks, so I'm trying to do a multi-monitor setup here with 2x cards (1 is a pci card with a vga port - no gpu style, the other is a pciex16 ATI card with 2x dvi and 1x hdmi) and currently have a tv connected to the hdmi port and a little 17" monitor on the non-gpu card.  bios uses the non-gpu card/monitor fine...
<Walex2> arzihk: thanks again for letting us know about your external disk :-)
<HEROnymous> and during X startup, I can even get my mouse cursor onto that monitor, but once X and the wm are fully up, it just goes white and I can't use it.
<Lihis> Walex2: Thanks
<g1> Hey, anybody else can help me?  I can't connect to internet with wireless connection. It shows connected though.
<arzihk> Walex2, what is the point of your reply?
<MooDoo> g1: your router got an external IP?
<Walex2> arzihk: it is not a reply. You are not asking a question. Also you are not giving enough details to write a more appropriate comment.
<Capprentice> Hi ! In  KDE two instances of Cairo Dock and one instance of Dolphin is auto-starting at startup ! any one knows how to ifx that ? I have installed the kubuntu-desktop package with full gnome shell !
<Walex2> HEROnymous: setting up a dual card X configuration is not entirely trivial...
<Lihis> HEROnymous: Do you use separate X screens?
<arzihk> Walex2, you havent been pointing at that, either
<Walex2> HEROnymous: I have some beautiful sample X configs (a bit old though) and written an article that explains the complicated situation...
<yeats> Capprentice: I think KDE just tries to start up anything that was running when you last shut down (could be wrong - it's been a while since I used KDE day-to-day)
<Walex2> arzihk: sometimes a hint relies on you getting it :-)
<cuddylier> I just tried nice -15 tar -p -cpzf survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz survival but it said the priority was 35 in 'top;
<cuddylier> Any ideas why?
<cuddylier> I need it to be low priority.
<g1> MooDoo: How do I find out?
<Walex2> HEROnymous: links to follow in a moment...
<Walex2> HEROnymous: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/ for the sample configs (of all types)
<arzihk> I thought it was clear enough and would be understood. I am using disk utility. this is the last free space on the disk. and I cant create a partition out if it because there is no option to do so. I am using disk utility interface.
<MooDoo> g1: if you have access to your router, you can check the wan connection and see if it has an ip, I had the issue the other day, I was connected to wifi, but because internet was down I couldn't get the internet, how are you connecting to IRC now?
<HEROnymous> Lihis, not sure; I haven't gotten as far as really looking into different ways to configure them, though I was hoping to.  I was hoping it'd be straight forward.  ;)
<Capprentice> yeats, I was reading about this matter here and there, on some forums it was suggested to clear the session cookies...in ~/.kde there is no seesion folder related to Cairo or Dolhin ...
<Capprentice> Where are the session cookies are kept ?
<g1> MooDoo: I am connected through cable. WIred connection.
<yeats> Capprentice: sorry - that I don't know :-/
<HEROnymous> lshw -C display says that the other card is "unclaimed", and xrandr doesn't show the other monitor
<MooDoo> g1: ah right not internet then :) lol
<k33py> hi all I'm trying to dual boot a windows 8 machine with no joy ?
<Walex2> HEROnymous: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-thr.html#121019
<yeats> !dualboot | k33py
<ubottu> k33py: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MooDoo> k33py: what issues you having?
<rommel> Capprentice, you could back up your .kde whatever in your users home and restart it fresh to see if it is resolved
<Walex2> arzihk: which disk utility? What about putting on a pastebin the current list of partitions?
<Lihis> HEROnymous: And I'm not sure about ATI cards, but atleast with NVIDIA cards with separate X screens you get white screen only in second monitor, it is bug in nautilus.
<g1> MooDoo: It has an external ip address I think
<Walex2> cuddylier: low disk priority or low CPU priority? And for 'tar', or 'gzip' or both?
<MooDoo> g1: not 100% then, sorry :(
<cuddylier> Walex2 Low disk and CPU priority if possible and it's for tar
<k33py> on the boot options of win 8 it gives me option of win or ubuntu but ubuntu option just crashes
<arzihk> Walex2, how many disk utility programs does ubuntu have?
<Walex2> cuddylier: but almost all the CPU and IO will be consumed by gzip...
<Walex2> arzihk: half a dozen, perhaps a dozen...
<cuddylier> Walex2 But I'm not using Gzip
<g1> MooDoo: Ok. What issues did you have? How did you solve it?
<Walex2> cuddylier: sure you are, you have specified option 'z' to 'tar'.
<k33py> Ive tried hdd and live usb option, I think its something to do with efi
<jjavaholic> how could I be sure it isn't the jjavascript element on page and not some gtk aspect of that firefox window that is causing the CPU to go through the roof
<MooDoo> g1: lol I rebooted my router, and made sure I was running the latest update.  Once internet came back it was ok....think your issue is slightly different.
<cuddylier> Walex2 Oh, is it a bad idea to have that? If I remove it will it solve the issue?
<Walex2> cuddylier: it is potentially a good idea, but it is somewhat expensive.
<cuddylier> Walex2 Is it what compresses it down so much?
<Llynix> well I guess I will call this hardware error bekks, rommel  thank you for your assistance
<Walex2> cuddylier: you haven't said what issue motivates you to have low priority...
<g1> Yes. Anybody else can help? I am sick of trying. Wireless isn't working
<arzihk> Walex2, it is the disk utility that is called Disk Utility v. 3.0.2.
<cuddylier> Walex2 What motivates me is the hard drive not freezing up for the processes running on it.
<jjavaholic> banshee causes high CPU usage as well
<rommel> Llynix, glad you had a eth card to try
<Walex2> g1: from previous discussion and screenshot wireless seems to be working, but perhaps your routing isn't.
<cuddylier> At the moment I'm doing it on a hard drive and the processes on this separate hard drive from the OS one just freeze completely up.
<cuddylier> The process with -15 priority only used 2% CPU
<k33py> Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the
<k33py> cause. To fix the problem:
<k33py>   1. Insert your Windows Installation disc and restart your computer.
<k33py>   2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."
<k33py>   3. Click "Repair your computer."
<k33py> If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer
<k33py> manufacturer for assistance.
<k33py>     File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<k33py>     Status: 0xc000007b
<k33py>     Info: The application or operating system couldn't be loaded because a
<k33py>           required file is missing or contains error.
<Llynix> rommel: Yeah I had two at my office..
<g1> Walex2:  How do I solve it?
<Walex2> cuddylier: that is a common situation, and even Linus Torvalds complained a lot about it.
<cfhowlett> !paste|k33py, no walls of text please.  this is when you use paste
<ubottu> k33py, no walls of text please.  this is when you use paste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cuddylier> Walex2 Is there anyway to avoid it? As I need a way to backup things without having to rsync without compressing on the local box first.
<Llynix> Last time a network card died a few years ago I bought three PCI gig cards so I wouldn't be in a bind.. plus they were like 10 bucks
<Walex2> cuddylier: that is called a disk access latency problem. It may take a lot of effort to sort out.
<cuddylier> Walex2 I see, would there be a way to let the destination system know with rsync when the transfer is done to issue the tar command there?
<cuddylier> As I don't care if my backup box freezes a little for a while
<cuddylier> As all it is for is backups
<g1> Walex2:  How do I solve the routing problem?
<Walex2> cuddylier: 'gzip' by itself does not cause disk latency, it just consumes CPu time, and most modern systems have lots of spare CPUs.
<Walex2> g1: if it is a routing problem...
<Walex2> g1: first you try to 'traceroute' to your router, then to some internet site, and then you know where the problem is.
<rommel> lost eth on a ps3 from lightning... that sucked since it wasnt really repairable... well cost effectively repairable... so i turned it into a jailbreak box
<cuddylier> Walex2 It was only using 2% of my CPU
<RebelTrash> Hi!! Any idea why all deleted files turned locked into trash can...so only can be deleted as root?
<Walex2> cuddylier: that's highly unlikely....
<arzihk> Walex2, I will refer my question again to the channel. maybe I can get help from someone else here. just to let you know that you dont have to respond.
<cuddylier> It's a E3 - 1270v2 CPU so I'm quite sure that isn't the issue.
<arzihk> happy sunday, everyone. I have problem creating a partition from the last empty space on my external drive. it says "unallocated space" while it normally used to show the option "create partition"
<bekks> cuddylier: Then "nice" will not help you with your I/O issue. Use ionice instead.
<bekks> cuddylier: I/O is your issue, not CPU.
<cuddylier> bekks: Just do ionice -15 then?
<Walex2> arzihk: have you tried to get a list of partitions with something like 'fdisk -l /dev/sdN' or 'gdisk -l /dev/sdN'?
<bekks> cuddylier: No, read "man ionice" before.
<Llynix> rommel: I don't know what I'd do if I lost wifi on my wii.. got that thing hacked to do everything..  guess I'd buy another wii :)
<Walex2> cuddylier: 'ionice' is not your solution either...
<Walex2> cuddylier: 'ionice' only works in limited situations.
<cuddylier> I see..
<arzihk> no, because I didnt know the command then
<cuddylier> I guess my only solution is tarring on the backup box but the issue is how to let the backup box know when the rsync is done to then tar that backup
<Walex2> arzihk: but you can do web searches on how to get a list of partitions to put in a pastebin... You need to have some initiative.
<cuddylier> As I want it automatic obviously
<bekks> cuddylier: tar ... && ssh rsync ...
<Walex2> cuddylier: try to explain your setup and what you are trying to achieve...
<bekks> Or vice versa. rsync ... && ssh tar ...
<k33py> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062496/
<Lucasxxiuber> hi
<cuddylier> Walex2 Okay, I have multiple processes including java running on a server box, I want to backup the files from it to another server box.
<g1> walex2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062503/
<Walex2> cuddylier: because part of your problem is that you may be writing the 'tar' file to the same disk from which you are backing up, and the  the disk arm will be going back and forth like crazy.
<cuddylier> Walex2 The issue I'm hitting is probably an IO one combined with CPU whenever I try to tar.
<Lihis> Walex2: The link you gave to X configs, the is that "3 screen configuration", can you confirm that with that configuration I got three different X screens?
<cuddylier> Walex2 Yes, it's tarring to the same disk as the process is running on
<hdon-> hi all :) Ubuntu 12.04 here. I seem to recall once upon a time, the "Appearance" section of the whatever-configuration GUI had GTK+ themes to choose from. Where can I find this on my version of Ubuntu?
<arzihk> Walex2, there are some admins who just "help". and there are also others who tries to remedy some social interaction deficit in the process.
<tanathos> cuddylier, tar -c f archive.tar.gz  folder/ && rsync archive.tar.gz allows you to archive and copy the archieve
<arzihk> now, I wanna focus on the solution of my problem, if you let me.
<Walex2> cuddylier: that's a pretty bad idea... Disks have a single arm.
<cuddylier> tanathos: I know but the issue here is I/O when tarring/achiving
<k33py> Can anybody help me dual boot windows 8 ?
<tanathos> arzihk, in order to help  you , we need more info
<hdon-> hmm... maybe i need "ubuntu-tweak" to do that now
<g1> walex2: check out the traceroute result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062503/
<cuddylier> Walex2 Even on my SSD it effects the processes or would it either way?
<Walex2> g1: I am a bit busy...
<tanathos> cuddylier, the archive and rsync will not affect the ongoing process
<Walex2> g1: anyhow your trace shows that you cannot reach your router, but you do have an IP address on your WiFi LAN. How did you get that address?
<cuddylier> tanathos: Oh, how come when the other method does? Or does it do the archive on the destination box?
<Walex2> g1: an SSD is better, but SSDs have latency trouble with large volumes of writes.
<g1> Walex2: No idea. It stays connected. But it cannot ping an address or access internet on  a browser
<tsak__> my laptop goes to sleep every 10min (i have apm=off and acpi=strict). nothing helps so far.
<Walex2> cuddylier: an SSD is better, but SSDs have latency trouble with large volumes of writes.
<tanathos> cuddylier, you can do the archive locally and then copy, && means that if it goes all the way when its done rsync
<Walex2> cuddylier: what you can do is to 'tar' into 'ssh' to the backup machine.
<bekks> cuddylier: rsync ...; ssh tar ...
<HEROnymous> if you're having i/o issues, a good raid controller and a raid10 setup may help quite a bit without incurring the much higher cost of SSDs, also.
<g1> bekks: check out the traceroute result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062503/
<AnonGonzo> someone please help me installing utorrent for Ubuntu 12.04.4? the code i have is to download utorrent 3.0 when the gz i have is the latest 3.3
<cuddylier> Walex2 Not a bad idea hmm
<bekks> g1: Your DNS is broken.
<g1> bekks: How do I fix it?
<Walex2> cuddylier: something like: tar -c -f - $WHATEVER | ssh $BACKUP .... 'gzip -2 > backup.tar.gz'
<bekks> g1: By setting a valid DNS server in the connection settings.
<Walex2> cuddylier: so in that way the 'tar' happens on your Java server, but the compression and storing on the backup server.
<g1> bekks: And how to do that?
<cuddylier> Walex2 Yes, although what about the host, username etc for 'ssh'?
<Walex2> bekks: note that 'g1' has done a 'traceroute 8.8.8.8' and that fails too.
<AnonGonzo> please can i get some guidence
<cuddylier> Walex2 Where does that get defined?
<Walex2> cuddylier: that's what 'man' pages are for :-)
<tsak__> im just curious, if apm=off how the power can go stop every 10min. So its on somewhere? :)
<Walex2> tsak__: may be the BIOS, may be thermal stop.
<bekks> Walex2: g1: So the internet connection is broken.
<Walex2> tsak__: may be the power management daemon.
<MonkeyDust> AnonGonzo  have you tried Deluge torrent client?
<Walex2> bekks: no, because the 'traceroute' does not reach the router which is 192.168.1.1
<tsak__> Walex2,  not thermal stop... i just wanna watch movies and every 10min its goes to sleep :(
<AnonGonzo> MonkeyDust no please explain?
<cuddylier> Walex2 Does tar -c -f -$WHATEVER Not do it on the local machine?
<AnonGonzo> is it in software centre
<cuddylier> Or does it leave out the heavy gzip bit?
<tsak__> Walex2, this is fresh install
<cuddylier> Then do the gzip bit on the destination box?
<Walex2> bekks: tsak__ there are a few too many power management daemons and tools in Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> AnonGonzo  Deluge is a nice torrent client, find it in the software center or use apt-get
<g1> bekks: So, what's the issue? And what's the remedy?
<Walex2> cuddylier: doing 'gzip' on the backup box is fine, but the really big advantage is to do the _writing_ on the destinction box.
<AnonGonzo> MonkeyDust thank you
<g1> walex2:  So, what's the issue? And what's the remedy?
<tsak__> Walex2, hmmm i know that if i do acpi=off (then my wlan doesn't work, so thats why its acpi=strict)
<Walex2> AnonGonzo: in general never compile yourself an application, just use pre-compiled applications.
<cuddylier> Walex2 Okay, so the -c -f on the local box is really just putting it all into one .tar.gz folder uncompressed?
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<cuddylier> hmm
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<rapaduradepau> uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhH uBuntUU 1s VeerYY Tr4SHzhHHhHa
<AnonGonzo> MonkeyDust yeah the build looked easy but then the only version on the uorrent site is 3.3 i tried o use wine for a windows exe but hat failed
<MonkeyDust> time for a coffee until it's gone
<MonkeyDust> AnonGonzo  yes, try Delage, then, much easier
<MonkeyDust> Deluge*
<Walex2> cuddylier: no, it is putting the backup to stdout...
<AnonGonzo> MonkeyDust thanks alot
<cuddylier> Walex2 What's stdout?
<Walex2> cuddylier: I am starting to get the impression that you are trying to administer a system that you understand very very little...
<cuddylier> Walex2 Correct
<HEROnymous> Walex2, ok stupid question, I'm looking into this a bit more and it's been probably 10 years since I've manually edited xorg.conf.  I can't find xorg.conf though, where is it kept nowadays?  I did a find /etc for it and nada.
<g1> bekks: Help
<Walex2> cuddylier: ahhhhhh, that's going to be a bit painful, you need to read up a bit... :-)
<Walex2> cuddylier: are you a Java programmer perchance?
<cuddylier> No
<cuddylier> I only know basic Java
<cuddylier> Walex2 Yeah, well I know basic commands such as 'cd', 'mv', 'cp' etc. It has been enough up to now to get by, just things such as this blow my mind to begin with.
<g1> walex2: you're free now :P
<cuddylier> Usually I use google for most things but in this situation google didn't suffice
<Walex2> cuddylier: well, let's try this way: 'stdout' is a "stream", a "buffer". The command line I used as an example connects the output of 'tar' to the input of 'ssh', so nothing gets stored on the disk on the source system
<MonkeyDust> cuddylier  try reading some real paper books, they're very helpful too
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<cfhowlett> !ops
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<Walex2> g1: put on a 'pastebin' the output of 'iwconfig wlan0' please
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<Walex2> g1: put on a 'pastebin' the output of 'iwconfig wlan0' please
<Walex2> g1: put on a 'pastebin' the output of 'sudo iwconfig wlan0' please
<g1> walex2: No such devie
<Llynix> maybe ban all of brasiltelecom for a short period?
<Walex2> g1: what's the name of your WiFi device then? Use that.
<g1> walex2: eth1 check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062596/
<MonkeyDust> g1  does ifconfig show wlan?
<Daekdroom> Llynix, if this is one of the people who was trying to DDoS #ubuntu-br earlier, they have other ISPs available too
<Walex2> g1: that looks good.
<Llynix> bummer Daekdroom though I'm surprised there isn't a flood bot in here, guess there is a no bot policy
<g1> walex2: ifconfig result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062609/
<cfhowlett> Llynix, yeah, I asked about that earlier.  the floodbots have been retired
<Daekdroom> Llynix, there used to be floodbots in here.
<Walex2> g1: what does 'sudo tcpdump -i eth1 -nn' show? (let is run for a bit and show the last 10-20 lines).
<Daekdroom> !floodbot
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Walex2> g1: MonkeyDust: that 'ifconfig' is pretty clear, you are doing something quite wrong.
<Walex2> g1: unless you really know what you are doing, and do it very carefully, you cannot have the wired and wireless interfaces in the same subnet.
<MonkeyDust> Walex2  not sure what you mean, please continue addressing g1 on the matter
<Walex2> MonkeyDust: your idea of getting 'ifconfig' was very good, I did not expect that mess to show.
<LinearInterpol> Hi. Whenever I plug my headphones in, the sound from the speakers still plays. Any way to fix this?
<ramsub07> where are the apache log files found ?
<g1> walex2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062626/
<Walex2> g1: the address for 'eth0' is 192.168.1.12 and that for 'eth1' is 192.168.1.7, and they are both in the subnet 192.168.1.0/24; the network subsystem will only use one.
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<geyltes> uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH uBBuntUZz IIs VV3Riii TRA__SHHHHHHHHH
<LinearInterpol> I'm not on Ubuntu bare, I'm on Linux Mint 16, but the people in #linuxmint-help did absolute jack to help.
<compdoc> my eyes!
<g1> walex2: Oh, So should the subnet be changed for wireless?
<k1l> LinearInterpol: that problem can relate to used kernel versions or drivers. please ask the linuxmint guys because they change things there
<Walex2> g1: ideally yes, you could use '192.168.1.2'
<Walex2> g1: ideally yes, you could use '192.168.2.0/24' for example
<k1l> !mint > LinearInterpol
<ubottu> LinearInterpol, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !mint|LinearInterpol,
<ubottu> LinearInterpol,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LinearInterpol> Ugh.
<LinearInterpol> And if I wasn't on mint, what would you suggest?
<Walex2> g1: otherwise you need to take down 'eth0' before activating 'eth1'.
<cfhowlett> LinearInterpol, oh, I don't know... ubuntu?
<ikonia> LinearInterpol: you are on mint - so don't ask
<ramsub07> where are the apache log files found ?
<LinearInterpol> Well, thanks for nothing.
<ikonia> LinearInterpol: I'd suggest the mint support channels
<ikonia> ramsub07: /var/log
<g1> walex2: Ok. How do I do?
<Walex2> g1: the 'tcpdump' output shows that there is plausible traffic on 'eth1' so your wireless is working.
<Walex2> g1: you have to tell your route/WiFi access point to use a different subnet for the wires and wireless parts.
<Walex2> g1: almost all routers can do that.
<g1> walex2: should I configure it at 192.168.1.1?
<Walex2> g1: yes, that seems to be the address of your router.
<Walex2> g1: I am assuming here that you have a router that is also the WiFi access point.
<g1> walex2: yes
<g1> walex2: check http://imagebin.org/298102
<Walex2> g1: try clicking on "wireless ap"
<g1> walex2: Should I fix a channel instead of auto? Does that work? read it somewhere
<Walex2> g1: you can fix it if you are sure there are no other APs around that use that channel.
<Walex2> g1: but that is a radio side thing, and your radio side seems to be working.
<g1> walex2: http://imagebin.org/298104
<Walex2> g1: I have done some searching and your router may not be able to have two separate subnets...
<Walex2> g1: but I'll double check.
<root___> disconnect
<root___> sry
<Walex2> g1: try clicking on "router status" instead...
<g1> walex2: it can't be clicked. that's all it has
<Walex2> g1: I am looking at the manual here: http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/WNR612v2_UM_9Jul10.pdf and I am not optimistic.
<g1> walex2: BTW now the SSID is not showing up in the available networks
<Walex2> g1: what have you changed then? Just the channel?
<g1> walex2: I clicked on reboot
<Walex2> g1: then perhaps you just need to rescan...
<Walex2> g1: anyhow your router can only bridge between the WiFi and wires LANs, so they cannot have different subnets.
<Walex2> g1: so you should really make sure that you connect to only one of them, or you use routes with suitable metrics to favour one or the other.
<g1> walex2: ok yeah. It shows up now.
<g1> walex2: So, now?
<Walex2> g1: well, let's try one little thing...
<Walex2> g1: paste the output of 'sudo ip route show'
<g1> walex2: I don't mind if I lose wired connection
<Walex2> g1: then just turn it off.
<g1> walex2: Will it work?
<Walex2> g1: who knows? probably. You got to test it...
<g1> walex2: result http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062723/
<Walex2> g1: BTW I just noticed that you are using the web interface to this channel in Firefox. There is a really nice IRC client for Firefox called ChatZilla...
<g1> walex2: yeah. I just installed ubuntu. Wifi wasn't working too. I'll install chatzilla!
<Walex2> g1: you see 'metric 1' on 'eth0' means it is preferred, and the destination is the same
<danutzgtx480> romania FTW
<g1> walex2: Ok. Now?
<Walex2> g1: you can change metric for a test like this: 'sudo ip r c 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 metric 10'
<Walex2> g1: after that try again 'sudo traceroute -i eth1 8.8.8.8'
<g1> walex2: RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<thufir> Having trouble booting into tty console mode.  Desktop doesn't load.   Edit grub?  But I cannot update it...
<Walex2> g1: ahhh, I forgot something. Then just do 'sudo ip l eth0 down' and 'sudo ip r a default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth1'
<g1> walex2: Command "eth0" is unknown, try "ip link help"
<thufir> How do I change boot level to text ?  Cannot run grub update
<Walex2> g1: sudo ip l s down dev eth0
<Walex2> thufir: 'init 2' perhaps. Or 'init s' for single user mode.
<guillermo> a
<Walex2> thufir: ahhh to boot from GRUB command line add 'text' IIRC
<g1> walex2: no, didn't work
<thufir> Walex2. Where do I do init 2?  I cannot run grub update
<Dardan> hello?
<Dardan> I have terrible issues with my ubuntu os
<Dardan> it is falling apart, that what they told me on the forums
<Walex2> g1: "didn't work" is not very detailed.
<Dardan> but I need a reply now!
<ikonia> Dardan: you'll need to explain the problem more than "falling apart"
<Walex2> Dardan: Canonical offers suitable support contracts...
<cfhowlett> Dardan, you can buy support from canonical for instant answers ... or you can ask _nicely_ of the volunteers here
<g1> Walex2: I disabled wired by that command. Then executed the other comment you mentioned. Same issue with the wireless. Then I enabled wired again
<Walex2> thufir: if you are at the GRUB command line, use 'text' as an option/
<Dardan> the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208130
<Dardan> its not too long
<Walex2> g1: did 'traceroute' work somehow?
<Dardan> all issues are stated in there
<ikonia> Dardan: I'm not reading a thread, just summerise the problem you want resolved
<thufir> I pressed arrow keys during boot, no grub menu.  Cannot login to graphical desktop
<compdoc> Dardan, it does sound like hardware issues, and someone stated in that forum. Ubuntu is pretty stable
<cfhowlett> Dardan, input-output error = hardware failure
<Dardan> ok
<g1> walex2: It's showing up asterisks
<Dardan> so you have a bit of a look on the problem
<Dardan> I tested smart data
<Dardan> 1300+ failures in raw reading
<Dardan> is that bad?
<Dardan> at least ubuntu is still able to run
<Walex2> g1: are you sure you don't have a firewall enabled on your Ubuntu side?
<compdoc> Dardan, so theres no reallocated sectors or pending sectors?
<Walex2> Dardan: replace your disk.
<cfhowlett> Dardan, so NOW you mention that little tidbit?  go fix your hardware and come back and ask
<g1> walex2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062793/
<Dardan> what is the problem cfhowlett
<Dardan> I am looking for help
<compdoc> Dardan, can you put the output of smartctl in pastebin.com?
<Dardan> my ubuntu USED to work well
<bipul> I am runing Apache on my ubuntu and i wanted  to install web based Terminal on my Apache server.
<cfhowlett> Dardan, help = replace your failing hardware
<Walex2> g1: are you using NetworkManager perchance?
<Dardan> but Im running it right now with windows 7!!
<cfhowlett> Dardan, done.  out.  bye
<Dardan> Guys im using a ssd card
<Walex2> Dardan: good luck!
<Dardan> ?
<Dardan> I cant replace my hardware
<Dardan> is an I/O error that bad?
<g1> walex2: I don't know if firewall is enabled. I haven't installed any
<thufir> No grub menu during boot to edit.  How do I change run level pls?  Cannot login graphically on my sudo account.
<Walex2> g1: are you using NetworkManager perchance?
<Walex2> thufir: you can get the GRUB menu by pressing some key or another...
<Llynix> Dardan: what you've described sounds like the tell-tale sounds of a hard drive on it's deathbed
<Walex2> Dardan: IO error is pretty bad indeed.
<g1> walex2: Yeah. I had installed network manager
<compdoc> Dardan, some of those errors are normal
<Walex2> g1: then try to diable 'eth0' in NetworkManager, and enable only 'eth1'.
<cfhowlett> compdoc, 1300+ errors ain't "normal"
<Walex2> compdoc: in the forum thread reports IO error on accessing '/var/lib/apt/lists/' files.
<Dardan> yes
<compdoc> yeah, it depends on the error
<Dardan> I think they hinted me to reinstall ubuntu?
<Walex2> cfhowlett: if the error is like "ECC corrected" yes, but this is inability to read files.
<Walex2> compdoc: if the error is like "ECC corrected" yes, but this is inability to read files.
<compdoc> Dardan, can you put the output of smartctl in pastebin.com?   <- thats why I asked
<Walex2> compdoc: some drives report a large number of ECC corrections, which is totally normal and they are not errors...
<GEEGEEGEE> why does ubuntu stop loading when there is an error in /etc/fstab
<Dardan> compdoc
<compdoc> theres also bad ram, and bad capacitors on the motherboard. computers are complicated
<Dardan> I have one terrible problem
<GEEGEEGEE> why not just not mount those disks?
<Dardan> firefox continously crashes on ubuntu
<Dardan> I cannot access the internet on ubuntu!
<Llynix> could run a memtest to rule out ban ram
<Dardan> Its going to be hard to post the smart tests
<compdoc> Dardan, boot a recent Live cd of ubuntu
<compdoc> *dvd
<Walex2> GEEGEEGEE: that's in part a design choice. To ensure that people notice serious disk errors, and because some disk errors cannot be fixed automatically.
<Llynix> Dardan: thumb drive?
<Dardan> I have one of 12.04
<Dardan> Thats the one I used for this one
<compdoc> thats fine
<Dardan> Let me remind you: it worked all well until my windows partition experiened hardware corruption
<Dardan> Windows managed to repair itself with dskchk
<Dardan> Cant Ubuntu do that? Or is it too complex?
<Llynix> ubuntu has fsck
<Walex2> Dardan: you seem to have a rather imaginative understand of the relationship between hardware errors and software.
<Walex2> Dardan: you seem to have a rather imaginative *mis*understanding of the relationship between hardware errors and software.
<Llynix> It's still sounding like the disk is failing
<Walex2> Dardan: your probably need to replace your disk, and not waste time trying to "fix" it with software.
<Dardan> Are you serious walex
<Dardan> Ubuntu used to work well
<Dardan> the furthest I would go is reinstall ubuntu
<Llynix> when it had a good drive I'm sure it worked fine
<Dardan> since it worked well before
<Llynix> now that it has a faulty drive it's having problems
<Dardan> Read the problem before you judge walex
<ikonia> Dardan: it worked well before becaues your hardware was working, now your hardware is dying - it's not working well
<Walex2> Dardan: again, you seem to misunderstand a lot the relationship between hardware errors and softeare.
<Dardan> Uhmm how can a ssd card die?
<Dardan> Its internally an usb
<ikonia> Dardan: failure, wear, a problem
<Dardan> not a hard disk...
<ikonia> Dardan: they fail
<Llynix> Dardan: there are a lot of ways.. they have a limited number of writes
<compdoc> ive had an ssd drive fail
<cfhowlett> Dardan, ssd fail all the time.
<Dardan> ssd's wear of too?
<ikonia> yes
<Atomix26> they just fail. They are actually a lot less sturdy than an HDD
<Walex2> g1: so how did it go?
<compdoc> made by OCZ
<Llynix> Dardan: also the first SSD's had multitudes of problems
<Dardan> How is that possible it doesnt even have physically moving hardware
<compdoc> heh
<compdoc> it has electronics
<ikonia> Dardan: ok - so thats for you to go and research how SSD's work
<Llynix> Dardan: I'm not real sure of the physics..
<cfhowlett> Dardan, discussion is beyond our scope.  do some research via wikipedia for answers
<Walex2> Atomix26: they are actually a lot sturdier than a HDD, in most cases, but some SSDs are designed a bit daringly and have had problems....
<ikonia> Dardan: but it terms of your ubuntu problem, the issue appears to be your device is failing
<Llynix> Dardan: but I'm quite sure they can fail :)
<Dardan> yes
<ikonia> Dardan: you can either a.) accept that b.) look for other solutions
<Atomix26> well, in terms of read/write
<Dardan> My ubuntu is crashing all the time
<Dardan> I cant use ubuntu properly any more!
<ikonia> Dardan: you keep saying that - you keep being told "your hardware is failing"
<Dardan> But I can use windows 7 perfectly with the SAME hardware...
<ikonia> Dardan: so repeating it won't change the fact your hardware is failing
<compdoc> Dardan, if you boot the live cd, and it doesnt crash, that can tell you a lot
<ikonia> Dardan: windows is on the same SSD ?
<Dardan> yes
<Dardan> I partitioned it
<ikonia> Dardan: how big is the SSD
<Dardan> SHould I boot the live CD?
<Llynix> and you just fixed errors with chkdsk in windows?
<Dardan> yes
<Llynix> so windows isn't working right either
<Dardan> It was strange
<ikonia> ooops
<Dardan> I could believe that
<Dardan> couldnt
<ikonia> looks like the hardware is failing
<Dardan> I srsly cant believe a software just fixed the hardware
<Llynix> I would try the live CD route.. like compdoc said if you can run the live CD stably then you'll narrow it down
<Dardan> ok
<Llynix> but all signs point to your ssd dying..
<ikonia> Dardan: it's not fixed it
<Llynix> hold it's hand and back up everything you can
<Dardan> How is the ssd dying? Windows is working without nags
<compdoc> back up everything you can  <---
<Llynix> you just said you had problems with windows that were fixed with chkdsk
<Dardan> srsly? What is going to happen if I put in that live CD..
<Llynix> that isn't working without lag
<Dardan> yes they were fixed
<ikonia> this is a waste of time
<Llynix> the live cd won't use the hard drive
<ikonia> good luck
<Dardan> probably replaced corrupted windows files
<Dardan> ok
<Dardan> ill do that
<Llynix> Dardan: this is a case of the symptoms were fixed but not the problem
<Walex2> Dardan: you seem to misunderstand how hardware failure can happen.
<[[thufir]]> aha, ok, edited grub.
<k33py> I've just tried dual booting via a live cd on hp envy and screen goes completly black after I select any option at boot menu of cd
<Walex2> k33py: try to use the boot option not to use DKMS. The graphics chip may be not-supported.
<[[thufir]]> my hd is 99.99999% full, so I deleted a few files.  now, how do I fix unity?  with the hd so full, it lost the settings, apparently.  I just want to put back the unity panel.  but, right click won't give me a panel, just change desktop background, or new file.
<k33py> I only had 4 options check disc, install, try without instaling and something else. Where do I find dkms option ?
<[[thufir]]> how do I fix unity so that I have panels?  startx just brings up an empty desktop.  right click doesn't give an option to add a panel.  unity 2d is what I use.
<sudormrf> hey guys.  quick question about the transmission web client and the "only allow these ips to connect" setting.  am I able to use CIDR notation in that section?
<Wookie> HI all!
<chr4to> hello, I was here a short while ago. I have no working solution to this yet. the remaining free part of my external drive is shown as unallocated space, and "create partition" option is not there. I was just suggested to do fdisk -l, but, Walex2, then it gives error : cannot open /dev/sdb (same for /dev/sda)
<sudormrf> chr4to: how large is the drive? is the drive new?
<Atomix26> thufir, try deleting more files? is it still almost full?
<chr4to> sudormrf, it is 320GB, it is not new
<sudormrf> chr4to: so is it safe to assume that there is data on the drive?
<Llynix> don't you need sudo to run fdisk -l ?
<chr4to> sudormrf, a wiping program has been run on the referred part
<chr4to> so there is no data, presumably
<sudormrf> chr4to: ok.  I would agree with what Llynix said.  what happens if you run sudo fdisk -l?
<chr4to> I get this:  cannot open /dev/sdb (same for /dev/sda)
<chr4to> sorry
<chr4to> only fdisk -l returns nothing. just the command line reappears
<sudormrf> chr4to: are you running fdisk -l as SU or no?
<sudormrf> that is a pretty important distinction
<[[thufir]]> Atomix26: it's nearly full, yes.  I'm just trying to get a desktop env for 1.) run xburn (I think it's called, to burn backup DVD's) and 2.) firefox
<Llynix> sudormrf: he is.. that's when he gets the error.. running as user returns nothing
<sudormrf> Llynix: oh.
<[[thufir]]> another approach, I think, would be add a user and add them to the sudo list.  However, I don't know how to do that from the CLI.
<sudormrf> chr4to: hmm.  are you doing this from the CLI only or are you doing this graphically?  have you tried using gparted?
<chr4to> sudormrf, I hadn't used sudo. when I did, it returned the partition list.
<[[thufir]]> Atomix26: it's nearly full, yes.  I'm just trying to get a desktop env for 1.) run xburn (I think it's called, to burn backup DVD's) and 2.) firefox
<chr4to> pasting it in a minute
<k33py> what command is it to turn off dkms
<sudormrf> chr4to: errr.  paste bin the output
<chr4to> sudormrf, I used the GUI, the disk utility of ubuntu
<Atomix26> are you running it on a live usb, or on the disk drive
<sun7> i am looking for a way to bypass pae on installation oter than booting from usb, because my usb ports don't work, any solutions guys?
<sudormrf> chr4to: paste bin the output of sudo fdisk -l.  also, download gparted.
<Atomix26> sun7, do you have a dvd drive?
<chr4to> sudormrf, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7062959/
<Llynix> gparted is one of the gems of linux
<Dardan> oh sh8t you guys are right about the ssd
<Dardan> I looked it up, its no more reliable than a hhd
<Dardan> hdd
<k33py> I need to get passed a black screen directly after grub menu selection ?
<Dardan> I am very afraid now...
<sun7> atomix26:yes i do
<sudormrf> chr4to: download gparted
<Atomix26> Dardan, there should be a "disks" application, which you can use to measure the health of your SSD
<Llynix> Dardan: start backing up if you don't already have backups (you should already have backups)
<chr4to> sudormrf, I just did
<apb1963> !nomode
<sudormrf> chr4to: k.  open it up and work from there.
<k33py> I need to get passed a black screen directly after grub menu selection ? any ideas please guys
<g1> walex2: Negative
<apb1963> passed=past
<FourFire> Hello
<Atomix26> sun7, get a rewritable dvd , and burn ubuntu onto it
<sun7> atomix26:can I give you some background on my situation so you can understand better?
<FourFire> I'd just like to say that I've successfully reinstalled
<Atomix26> sure
<g1> walex2:  Have we found out the problem?
<chr4to> sudormrf, great. gparted says it is not possible to create more than 4 partitions. is it the rule for gparted, or for partitioning in general?
<FourFire> and my backup disk is working so far
<marlo_> my ubuntu server keeps loosing large chunks of auth.log... how can i tell if someone is actually gaining access to the machine?
<sudormrf> chr4to: do you want multiple partitions?
<marlo_> and deleting the logs?
<Atomix26> chr4to, I think that's referring to primary partitions?
<chr4to> sudormrf, yes
<FourFire> (though 0.3% of the files are corrupted, I hope it's nothing important)
<AlexPortable> who nickmentioned ,e
<AlexPortable> me
<Atomix26> you may need to turn one of your primary partitions into a logical partition.
<chr4to> Atomix26, correct. it says "If you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first."
<Atomix26> *extended
<black0ut> hi, could someone please recommend me a good tutorial to upgarde my php5.3 to php5.5 (most recent stable) install on my LAMP stack.  I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Maybe this one is good: http://phpave.com/upgrade-php-5-3-php-5-5-ubuntu-12-04-lts/#.Uxyptts56Bs
<chr4to> that wants me to remove one of the other partitions
<apb1963> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chr4to> sudormrf, is there no way to create a new partition without changing anything in existing partitions?
<k33py> nvidia.modeset=0 maybe ?
<Atomix26> yup, because all your partitions are primary
<apb1963> !nomodeset | k33py
<ubottu> k33py: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vlt> Hello. How can I continue playing back music (from browser) in the background when switching to another user account?
<chr4to> is it a general rule in filesystems?
<[[thufir]]> from CLI, how do I add a newly created user to list of sudoers?  I'm looking at /etc/sudoer now, and related files, can't find a list of user with sudo priveleges.
<sun7> Atomix26: tried installing xubuntu13.10 on laptop, received 'pae'  error. xubuntu 13.10 doesnt support non pae cpu's. i have found a workaround which allows me to edit the grub of the iso and boot it from a usb, but now all my usb ports don't work. i am reluctant to download xubuntu12.04(non pae supportive) but if there is no other workaround, then i guess ill have to.
<g1> wifi connected but not internet. Help please?
<g1> wifi connected but no internet. Help?
<Llynix> pinkblackr0x is about to spam us I'm thinking
<Walex2> g1: can you ping other hosts on your subnet when on WiFi?
<Walex2> g1: can you ping other hosts on your subnet when on WiFi alone?
<Walex2> g1: from your 'tcpdump' you seem to have something at 192.168.1.3
<sudormrf> chr4to: let me have a look
<g1> Walex2: No, It says "host not found."
<sudormrf> chr4to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559296
<Walex2> g1: it can't say that if you use an IP address.
<minimec> g1 'ping 173.194.40.19'?
<g1> walex2: check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063010/
<Dardan> I have a V4SSD2 SCSI drive
<Walex2> g1: that looks good, but does 'eth0' have an IP address?
<chr4to> sudormrf, so an extended partition allows as many partitions under itself
<Walex2> g1: please remember that your WiFi seems to work, it showed traffic with 'tcpdump' and it has an IP address probably obtained by DHCP.
<sudormrf> chr4to: I don't know as I have never tried it myself, but that is what that thread appears to indicate
<sudormrf> chr4to: may I ask why you need so many partitions?
<PKHaxorz> yo, how do I list and kill processes from cli?
<sudormrf> PKHaxorz: you are a hacker right? ;P
<Llynix> PKHaxorz: ps and kill
<PKHaxorz> right. duh
<chr4to> sudormrf, it is not that I need so many. but It just suits better
<g1> nothing happens
<g1> minimec: It hangs when I ping 173.194.40.19
<PKHaxorz> yeah, that moment when weechat comes in very useful because you have managed to completely top out of your RAM
<sudormrf> chr4to: can you explain what you are doing? maybe that can help us.
<sudormrf> chr4to: there may be a better solution :)
<[[thufir]]> how do I add someone to /etc/sudoers from CLI?
<Atomix26> yeah, sun, that may be the better option
<minimec> g1: Ok. That ip would have been google.com. Is any internal ip working like 'ping 192.168.1.1'? That might be your router.
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Llynix> just out of curiosity how do you find out your gateway via command line?
<Atomix26> Llynix: route -n
<Llynix> Atomix26: thanks
<[[thufir]]> sudomrf I do not have access to the web (not really), just stuck on console.  trying to use the console.
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: ssh in as root
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: then edit the file.
<[[thufir]]> sudormrf: I am root, I mean, when I look at /etc/sudoers that doesn't seem correct.  there's no existing list of users whom I know to already be on the list, for example.
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: did you look at the help page I just linked?
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: pastebin the file
<g1> I had lost the connection. If you had replied, you many have to repeat. -_-
<minimec> g1: Ok. That ip would have been google.com. Is any internal ip working like 'ping 192.168.1.1'? That might be your router.
<g1> minimec: Yes It pings fine with internal ips
<[[thufir]]> sudormrf: please keep in mind I'm on a console, and have to use things like lynx to read web pages.  I cannot pastebin.
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: how are you using IRC?
<[[thufir]]> sudormrf: finch is console
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: you have an internet connection and the pastebinit command should work
<[[thufir]]> sudormrf: I am trying to install that now.
<minimec> g1: Ok. And other devices can connect to the internet through the same router, I guess. The device you are chatting with is connected to the same router, right?
<g1> Yes. Other devices can connect succesfully. I am on wired connection on the same router. Even this device's wireless works fine when used on Windows
<sudormrf> g1: can you access a page like google.com by using the IP address instead of typing google.com
<sudormrf> ?
<g1> sudormrf: No
<BlueEagle> I have trouble deleting some directories. When I rm them with the -rf flag I get 'Permission denied' even when I am root, and the directories are a+rwx. The FS is ext4 and I have forced a fsck on it without any issue.
<k4r1m> I'm constantly getting a black screen after I login on my machine suddenly as of this morning. Google'ed around and it seems to be an issue with video driver but my machine has no dedicated graphics. It's a mac mini with intel 4000 graphics. Any suggestions?
<BlueEagle> What could possibly prevent me from deleting the directories then?
<sudormrf> g1: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<minimec> g1: Can you once 'sudo service ufw stop' <-- You stop the 'UbuntuFireWall', and 'ping www.google.com'?
<BlueEagle> !mac | k4r1m: You could perhaps try
<ubottu> k4r1m: You could perhaps try: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<g1> sudormrf: From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<sudormrf> g1: interesting.  did you kill ufw as minimec suggested?
<g1> minimec: Tried that too. Same result
<sudormrf> g1: what is the result of route -n
<sudormrf> ?
<[[thufir]]> apt-cache search pastebinit returns empty result. I'm on a console.
<minimec> g1: What are we missing here??? Now you are on wired connection, but you also tried wifi connection with the same results, right. I thought I read that before...
<g1> minimec: sudormrf: Unknown host: www.google.com
<g1> and same result for 8.8.8.8
<[[thufir]]> I think I need to enable universe?  is in /etc/apt/lists?
<sudormrf> g1: what do you see if you type "route -n" from the command line without the quotes?
<g1> sudormrf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063138/
<g1> minimec: Yeah. I unplugged the wire and tried what you instructed
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: in the sudoers file scroll down to where you see root ALL = (ALL) ALL and below that line enter "user   ALL = (ALL)    ALL" without the quotes and replacing 'user' with the username you want to use.  I am confused why you can't access webpages.
<Hxxx> For real, when will ubuntu throw a patch for PHP 5.3 in 12.04 lts? I mean right now, If I'm not mistaken and based on CSV, is vulnerable.
<sudormrf> g1: does this device have two NICs?
<g1> sudormrf: It
<sudormrf> g1: ?
<g1> sudormrf: It's currently using Broadcom
<minimec> sudormrf: g1: looks like the wifi card also shows as ethX device. Some drivers do that I think...
<g1> sudormrf: I suspect there is a Realtek driver installed too?
<sudormrf> minimec: never seen that before.  interesting.
<[[thufir]]> sudormrf: I'll thry that, thx.  I'm having a problem with the GUI, so I want to add a new user to the sudoers list. thx again.
<g1> sudormrf: before an hour, it used to show: eth0 eht1 lo
<sudormrf> g1: in route -n or in ifconfig?
<g1> sudormrf: Oh yes. It was ifconfig
<sudormrf> g1: and ifconfig isn't showing lo anymore?
<[[thufir]]> sudormrf: thx, that got me sudo :)
<sudormrf> [[thufir]]: word.
<g1> ifconfig result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063187/
<g1> sudormrf: It is
<g1> sudormrf: But only one eth0
<minimec> g1: is 'iwconfig' showing your wifi card as eth1?
<g1> minimec: yes
<g1> minimec: Is it supposed to be wlan0 or something?
<sudormrf> g1: that is typically what it should display as.
<g1> sudormrf: Yes. Someone on this forum had told that's not an issue.
<sudormrf> g1: it probably isn't as minimec had indicated some cards display as ethX instead of wlanX
<minimec> g1: Why do you have both network devices connected to the router now? Could you once disable wifi in the gui and reboot?
<g1> minimec: ok. I disabled wifi
<g1> minimec: Should I reboot?
<sudormrf> g1: pastebin the output of this command "cat /etc/resolv.conf".  no quotes.
<minimec> g1: reboot or 'sudo service networking restart'
<g1> sudormrf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063218/
<minimec> g1: Then give us the output of ifconfig again and try to 'ping www.google.com' again.
<sudormrf> minimec: err.  you see the problem there minimec ?
<sudormrf> minimec: look at that pastebin
<sudormrf> g1: your local loopback is being used for DNS.  this doesn't seem right to me.
<sudormrf> I could be wrong.
<minimec> sudormrf: I see. But this is not the problem I think. This is related to the network-manager. I have the same entry.
<sudormrf> g1: minimec: which version of ubuntu?
<minimec> sudormrf: 14.04 here. Should be the same for 13.10
<sudormrf> g1: are you doing this from a GUI?
<jack17> ciao a tutti
<sudormrf> minimec: what are you thinking the issue is?  to me this looks like a DNS problem.
<BlueEagle> I have trouble deleting some directories. When I rm them with the -rf flag I get 'Permission denied' even when I am root, and the directories are a+rwx. The FS is ext4 and I have forced a fsck on it without any issue. What could possibly prevent me from deleting the directories?
<chico> ok, thanks everyone, I got the terminal window finally...
<g1_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063238/
<minimec> sudormrf: I think we have a network-manager configuration problem here. In newer ubuntu distros, you will only see 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' in /etc/resolf.conf.
<chico> now I need to find out why my hard drive is so slow
<g1_> minimec: that's the result with wireless disabled
<BlueEagle> I have tried telinit 1 to make sure nothing uses the directories, and I have tried recovery option from grub menu, but the files do not want to go away.
<g1_> minimec: sudormrf: So, wireless is eth0 and not eth1?
<Atomix26> ciao jack17, necissita aiuto?
<sudormrf> minimec: ah.  I am running 12.04 so that could be why I see something different.
<jhutchins> BlueEagle: What directories are you trying to remove?
<sudormrf> g1_: that depends.  what interface name do you see when you use iwconfig?
<minimec> g1_: sudormrf:  that's ok. I think we are getting closer. You have a network-manager configuration problem. Let me take a 5 minute cigarette break. I think we can handle your problem.
<sudormrf> g1_: and your home network is 192.168.1.0/24?
<g1_> minimec: Yeah. Please be back. I hope you solve it. I'm trying since morning
<sudormrf> g1_: is your home network 192.168.1.0/24?
<MonkeyDust> g1_  since this morning? there IS a world outside your door, where you can go and play
<sudormrf> MonkeyDust: lol.  NEVER :D
<sudormrf> MonkeyDust: he/she is in that world.  teh intarwebz
<g1_> MonkeyDust: Ok. SIince evening. Internet is my world :P
<Monkeytoe> hello
<g1_> sudormrf: http://imagebin.org/298117
<sudormrf> g1_: realtek driver there.  g1_ is your router serving up 192.168.1.0/24?  I am just trying to get a feel for your network.
<g1_> sudormrf: But I have installed broadcom from additional drivers
<g1_> sudromrf: Is it causing the problem?
<g1_> sudormrf: How do I check my home network?
<sudormrf> g1_: on your router.
<sudormrf> g1_: r8169 is a realtek driver.
<sudormrf> g1_: the broadcom driver could have been for your wifi card
<g1_> sudormrf: oh okay.
<Monkeytoe> I have a user account "tony" that was made a member of the "web" group. There is a file called index.php that I am trying to modify with vi over ssh logged in as tony. The permissions for this file listed with ls -al are -rwxrwxr-x  1 web  web    46 Sep 25  2012 index.php    ..... that equates to 775... I cant edit that file logged in as tony
<Monkeytoe> id tony shows
<Monkeytoe> uid=1000(tony) gid=1000(tony) groups=1000(tony),1002(web)
<Monkeytoe> the only way to edit that file is if I change the permissions to 777
<z1haze> can someone explain to me how i take care of this? http://pastebin.com/57nLxnCB
<sudormrf> g1_: can you verify your router is serving up 192.168.1.0/24?
<Monkeytoe> I dont understand why "other" permissions are being applied to the tony account when he is a member of the web group... shouldnt group permissions be applied to him?
<g1_> sudormrf:: http://imagebin.org/298119
<g1_> sudormrf: I don't know how to check that. Check out the router info
<jhutchins> Monkeytoe: Have you logged out and logged back in?
<z1haze> can someone explain to me how i take care of this? http://pastebin.com/57nLxnCB
<Monkeytoe> I have not jhutchins
<sudormrf> g1_: what you posted is helpful.something looks wrong there.
<jhutchins> Monkeytoe: Try that.
<sudormrf> g1_: you have two private IP scopes.
<BlueEagle> jhutchins: /raid/var/www.old/clients.old/client1/web2/*
<sudormrf> g1_: router status says 192.168.1.1 for its address but the internet port says 172.16.1.146.  Is this router bridging with another router
<sudormrf> ?
<BlueEagle> jhutchins: i.e. old empty directories from previous apche2-installations.
<g1_> sudormrf: I have only 1 router
<sudormrf> g1_: ok.
<sudormrf> g1_: you said everything else can get to the net just fine, right?
<g1_> Yes. Just my ubuntu system
<jhutchins> BlueEagle: how are you trying to delete them?
<g1_> sudormrf: Yes. except my ubuntu system*
<jhutchins> BlueEagle: Exact command and exact result.
<minimec> g1_: can you once add a nameserver line in /etc/resolv.conf, so that it looks like this? This is only for testing... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063295/
<sudormrf> g1_: ok well this may be something you want to address later, but https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1918.txt
<sudormrf> minimec: what is overwriting those changes?
<z1haze> why am i being ignored? i dont get it
<minimec> sudormrf: overwritten on reboot and on 'service neetworking restart' only... (I guess) ;)
<sudormrf> z1haze: you aren't being ignored.  someone may not have the answer to your question.  you need to ask again at frequent intervals as people come and go all the time.
<sudormrf> minimec: ah.
<jhutchins> z1haze: Nobody knows what your question is.  "How can I take care of this?" is not a question.
<jhutchins> z1haze: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<z1haze> then say that: i posted a paste about what im asking
<usr13> z1haze: What do you need to do?
<sudormrf> !ask | z1haze
<ubottu> z1haze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<z1haze> take care of this "zombie process" and update whatever needs updated
<bekks> z1haze: You posted something. You did not ask a question, nothing.
<usr13> z1haze: What specificall is your question?
<z1haze> sorryi thought that would be clear enough
<jhutchins> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sudormrf> minimec: you see the router screenshot he/she posted?  there are two private address space IPs assigned to it.  not sure how that is working at all
<jhutchins> z1haze: As for the zombie process, either don't worry about it or reboot.
<usr13> z1haze: It's not. We do not know what it is you are trying to do.  and / or  We do not know what difficulty you are having with your Ubuntu system.  We need more information.
<z1haze> How do i take care of this "Zombie process running" and how do i update these packages? i ran apt-get update and it didnt fix it
<BlueEagle> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063322/
<bekks> z1haze: apt-get update does update the package catalog. If you want to update the packages, run apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> z1haze: Update which packages?
<z1haze> it doesnt say which is just says there are some
<minimec> sudormrf: could you give me the link for that?
<z1haze> http://pastebin.com/57nLxnCB
<BlueEagle> jhutchins: sudo -s followed by rm gives same result.
<sudormrf> minimec: http://imagebin.org/298119
<z1haze> im not a linux user sor forgive me, i barely know enough to keep it working
<g1_> minimec: how to edit it?
<bekks> z1haze: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<g1_> minimec: Permission denied
<z1haze> ok bekks, thanks.
<sudormrf> g1_: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13> z1haze: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  #If you get errors, do; sudo apt-get -f install
<minimec> g1_: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf or sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf in a terminal.
<rj_riyad> hi
<bekks> gksudo gedit or sudo nano.
<z1haze> the last line was ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<z1haze>  i guess it worked?
<g1_> minimec: done
<g1_> minimec: now?
<bekks> z1haze: We dont know what the lines before were.
<minimec> g1_: ping www.google.com
<jhutchins> z1haze: https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621
<g1_> minimec: on wireless, right?
<minimec> g1_: Doesn't matter
<sudormrf> g1_: it doesn't matter right now.  just trying to check for connectivity
<g1_> sudormrd: it works for wired connection
<usr13> g1_: He is asking you to ping something to test for connectivity.  ping av.com
<g1_> Yeah. It worked fine on wired connection
<g1_> I had problems with wireless only
<usr13> g1_: So what do you need help with?
<sudormrf> g1_: you said it wasn't working on either befor
<minimec> g1_: also 'cat /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf | pastebinit'
<sudormrf> g1_: try this, first figure out which int is your wireless interface
<sudormrf> g1_: do an iwconfig
<g1_> sudormrf: Nope. Right now I'm connected through wired connection itself
<jhutchins> BlueEagle: Not sure what the deal is.  Could be something to do with the way your raid is set up, I don't know.
<sudormrf> g1_: once you know which interface your wireless interface is, you can do a sudo ifconfig WIREDINTERFACENAME down
<sudormrf> g1_: that will disconnect the wired connection.
<sudormrf> g1_: then see if you still don't have connectivity
<g1_> sudromrf: OKay..
<g1_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063360/
<sudormrf> g1_: you could change the metrics, but then we would have to undo that later, this way is easier.
<g1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063365/
<usr13> g1_: iwconfig |pastebinit
<minimec> g1_: sudormrf: If I read you well, you were able to connect to the internet after the change we did in /etc/resolv.conf right?
<sudormrf> g1_: so you can do this from the CLI *THIS WILL DISCONNECT YOU FROM THE WIRED CONNECTION* "sudo ifconfig eth0 down", without quotes and try to ping google.
<BlueEagle> jhutchins: Shouldn't be, becuse the file system is above the raid-layer.
<sudormrf> g1_: if you can't ping, from the CLI do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" without the quotes to bring the wired interface back up
<g1_> minimec: Nope. I had internet access through wired connection
<g1_> minimec: I had issued with wifi only
<usr13> g1_: iwconfig |pastebinit
<sudormrf> usr13: he already did that
<sudormrf> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063365/
<g1_> yup. usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063374/
<sudormrf> usr13: well it is incomplete
<minimec> g1_: We don't care, because before you didn't have internet connection with the wired connection either, right or wrong?
<BlueEagle> jhutchins: also I can create and delete directories next to the ones that are not removable (web2 and web3)
<g1_> minimec: Wrong
<usr13> sudormrf: So he has no internet connection.
<minimec> g1_: Ok.THX.
<sudormrf> usr13: that is what it looks like
<sudormrf> g1_: pastebin the output of ifconfig one more time please
<sudormrf> usr13: it is working over wired, not wireless
<minimec> g1_: sudormrf: So we are facing this issue... http://askubuntu.com/questions/366424/wireless-device-bug-on-13-10-bcm4313-registers-as-eth1-instead-of-wlan0-and-no
<usr13> g1_: ifconfig eth0
<sudormrf> usr13: his router has two private IPs assigned for some reason, but I am not even thinking about that can of worms right now.  he said other devices can connect just fine.
<g1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063388/
<sudormrf> minimec: that looks spot on
<sudormrf> g1_: also paste bin the output of ifconfig eth1
<usr13> g1_: ping -c3 av.com |pastebinit
<g1_> minimec: Possible. Mine is a bcm4313
<minimec> g1_: sudormrf: I was thinking of a nameserver issue, but we have a driver issue.
<g1_> sudormrf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063400/
<usr13> g1_: if http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063388/  is the result of command "iwconfig" then you *do* have internet connection via WiFi.
<g1_> usr13: I am using wired connection right now -_-
<sudormrf> usr13: his wireless interface is eth1
<g1_> All those results are with wired connection
<g1_> and wireless is off
<sudormrf> usr13: his last paste bin shows that eth1 doesn't have an IP address right now
<sudormrf> g1_: enable wireless
<usr13> g1_: Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063388/  the result from command "iwconfig"?
<adamcunnington> Hi, is the release of 14.04 all on track?
<g1_> You asked for multiple results? I don't remember which one. Let me do it again
<daftykins> usr13: eth0 is quite clearly wired and eth1 wireless in this instance
<usr13> !14.04 | adamcunnington
<ubottu> adamcunnington: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<adamcunnington> usr13: yea, what i mean is it's due on the 17th according to the site - is that realistic?
<daftykins> adamcunnington: it's done when it's done ;)
<g1_> usr13: iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063424/
<usr13> g1_: iwconfig |grep Bcast  #Tell it what it says, past here
<g1_> usr13: eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<sigpwn> I am not able to boot into live USB in UEFI mode
<usr13> g1_: Ok, then.... Do you have encryption enabled on the router?  (Do you need passphrase for WiFi connection?)
<g1_> @sigpwn Try pressing f8 or f12 when the system boots
<g1_> usr13: yes.
<usr13> g1_: So have you entered it via the network-manager's GUI interface?
<g1_> usr13: Yes
<sigpwn> g1_: I have tried that already. I can't see the device isn boot option
<usr13> g1_: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<g1_> usr13: 13.10
<sigpwn> This is what I see WITHOUT pressing F12 :  http://oi57.tinypic.com/n4uwrc.jpg
<usr13> g1_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<g1_> sigpwn: USB device is working fine? Is it made bootable?
<sudormrf> sigpwn: see if this helps: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41738/booting-linux-from-usb-using-efi
<g1_> usr13: I had done that already
<sigpwn> g1_: yes, I made it bootable using unetbootin. Plus it is working fine in legacy mode
<sudormrf> sigpwn: check the link
<sigpwn> yeah.. on it now :)
<g1_> minimec: There?
<minimec> g1_: yep
<usr13> g1_: And did you reboot afterward?
<g1_> usr13: give the command for network restart
<daftykins> network restart doesn't really work properly anymore.
<daftykins> you're better off rebooting
<g1_> Oh. OK. Wait then
<usr13> g1_: After updates?
<usr13> g1_: Ok
<Mocque> Hi!
<Mocque> anyone good in TextPad/assembly language?
<g1_> Actually I had updated it before itself and rebooted as well
<g1_> Should I have to do it again?
<usr13> g1_: Ok...
<usr13> lspci |grep ireless   #Give us make and model of your WiFi device.
<Atomix26>  (wireless?)
<usr13> g1_: Tell us what lspci says about your WiFi device.
<g1_> usr13: Nothing happens
<Atomix26> oh, it is ireless
<sigpwn> sudormrf: which would be  better ? elilo or gummiboot ?
<g1_> ok. I thought it was a typo and changed it to wireless
<g1_> usr13: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01
<sudormrf> sigpwn: don't know as I have never used them
<Atomix26> (because the W is capital)
<g1_> atomix: no, ireless is correct
<daftykins> you know you can run grep -i to ignore case?
<Atomix26> yeah, I remarked on t
<Atomix26> 0.0
<usr13> g1_: iwlist eth1 scan |pastebinit
<daftykins> "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz" for example is a little example
<g1_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063474/
<thoonai> I'm a bit puzzled how to set up a minimal smtp server setup
<bekks> thoonai: Install postfix?
<g1_> usr13: there?
<cuete> Greets, does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu under UEFI? I'm having some issues that what i've read already has been unable to solve.
<bekks> !uefi | cuete
<ubottu> cuete: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thoonai> and I probably don't understand all of the mail thing
<usr13> g1_: Are you pretty close to the WiFi router?  (I'm not sure why it won't connect.)
<usr13> g1_: Just try again and see.
<daftykins> cuete: you might want to describe your specific situation
<cuete> Got it
<g1_> usr13: Yes, of course. The cable is too short
<usr13> g1_: Unplug the wired cable and try to connect via WiFi again.
<thoonai> cuete: sadly yes. my asus mainboard has an uefi thing, I needed 4 times until it wanted to boot, don't ask me how, the board lies around for the last year
<g1_> usr13: ok. JAM.
<thoonai> bekks: why postfix? why not exim? wheres the difference?
<usr13> g1_: Or just do;  sudo dhclient eth1
<daftykins> thoonai: legacy boot can be easily used even on UEFI hardware.
<bekks> thoonai: They are different mailservers. And both are well documented.
<cuete> I have an Acer Aspire N1-510 488 something with stock Win8 on it. So I was told to get Rufus and use it to load 64 bit Ubuntu 13.10 on it.
<sigpwn> hello, I just lost a link I was given regarding installing elilo into live USB. May I have it once more ?
<cuete> So I did that, and installed it (with some mouse glitches, which I thought it would go away once I install it connected to a network).
<sudormrf> sigpwn: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41738/booting-linux-from-usb-using-efi
<cuete> Reboot, and it kicked me to shell. I run startx, and it couldn't find screens. So I rebuilt xorg, and tried it again.
<cuete> Nothing.
<daftykins> d'aww i scrolled up and everything
<thoonai> daftykins: some boards even don't work with legacy boot. Asus especially
<sigpwn> thanks :)
<g1_> usr13: No improvement
<daftykins> thoonai: i fundamentally disagree with that
<g1_> bekks: What do you think?
<thoonai> bekks: so its up to personal preference which to use?
<cuete> So, I put 12.04 on a thumbdrive with unetbootin, and now, I'm able to boot, and the speakers play the login drums, but the screen is black and I'm unable to interact with the system.
<cuete> Thats where I'm at now.
<daftykins> cuete: so really there's nothing wrong with installing, just there's graphics issues?
<daftykins> cuete: tried nomodeset?
<cuete> Daftykins, I'm not sure, but thats an interesting hyptothesis.
<g1_> sudormrf: Unsolvable issue?
<cuete> How would I do nomodeset?
<thoonai> daftykins: my amd apu e450 board from asus even doesnt boot debian in legacy mode and no ubuntu higher thenn 11.10
<bekks> thoonai: Yes.
<sudormrf> g1_: sorry, I haven't been paying attention.  I am working on something.
<g1_> sudormrf: No problem
<cuete> so should I install an older version of ubuntu?
<g1_> minimec: is also gone
<thoonai> daftykins: I tried both the 32 and the 64bit kernels they easily wont boot
<g1_> usr13: still around?
<daftykins> cuete: you can't because they'd be unsupported. have you tried the 'nomodeset' boot parameter?
<cuete> Daftykins, no. How would I do that?
<daftykins> !nomodeset | cuete
<ubottu> cuete: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> cuete: ultimately boot the LiveUSB, then hit F6 i think to choose it on the menu
<g1_> bekks: Help
<minimec> g1_: I am here. The only solution I see, is to try to switch the wifi driver, as mentioned in that ask ubuntu issue. Do you now on what driver you are running?
<skypce> hello , i have a long delay on logout /reboot /shutdown in ubuntu 12.04 do you can help me to find the problem?
<usr13> g1_: Did it connect vif WiFi before updates?
<sigpwn> these are the files in my bootable USB: http://pastebin.com/ZXLGNqea  . There is no /EFI/ folder ! Have I misunderstood something ?
<skypce> hello , i have a long delay on logout /reboot /shutdown in ubuntu 12.04 (30 seconds) do you can help me to find the problem?
<cuete> I'll look into it.
<daftykins> skypce: please do not repeat yourself.
<g1_> usr13: No. It never connected.  Once today, only once, when I pinged it pinged succesfully. only for a few seconds
<jamesd> skypce: which the problem? the delay or the fact that you need to shutdown or reboot your ubuntu box more than once a month.
<sigpwn> sudormrf: these are the files in my bootable USB: http://pastebin.com/ZXLGNqea  . There is no /EFI/ folder ! Have I misunderstood something ?
<daftykins> skypce: have you tried creating a new user and seeing if it happens to that account too?
<g1_> minimec: Yes. Broadcom 4313
<usr13> g1_: uname -a |pastebinit
<skypce> yes daftykins problem continue
<daftykins> skypce: ok no idea then
<g1_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063538/
<skypce> ok thanks
<minimec> g1_: what driver do you use. You should see that with lsmod. There is a 'brcmsmac' driver or a 'bcmwl' or 'wl' driver. I think you are running on 'wl'
<cuete> Daftykins, only three options with F6, same as no keystroke: Install, Boot w/out install, and memtest.
<cuete> All three lead to a black screen.
<g1_> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063552/
<usr13> g1_: lspci | grep -i wireless
<g1_> usr13: 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<kostkon> g1_, the output of "nm-tool"
<g1_> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063557/
<basketball> how do i install the ubuntu touch emulator
<bekks> !touch | basketball
<ubottu> basketball: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<usr13> g1_: Try this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063565/
<kostkon> g1_, you could open the additional drivers, disable the broadcom driver and then reboot  the problem with the wl driver is that it slows down your wireless network for the other devices.
<nimba> sudo bash
<usr13> g1_: Or what kostkon says....
<kostkon> g1_, there is a bug that causes the wireless card to max out its signal
<minimec> g1_: can you try to 'sudo modprobe -r wl', then 'sudo modrobe brcmsmac'?
<nimba> sudo bash
<kostkon> g1_, bug in the wl driver
<gr33n7007h> broadcom should just die
<g1_> OK. What should I do now? I got 4 different instructions
<g1_> usr13: done
<cuete> So, re-reading the UEFI documentation, it tells me to "disable fastboot" and "Intel Smart Response Technology". My bios doesn't have either of those.
<mladoux> I'm having problems getting a 9p passthrough that works on ubuntu 13.10 host with ubuntu 13.10 guest, i set up aa-complain for libvirt and for my vm profile, I have the share in mapped mode, I've tried reloading apparmor profiles and rebooting the host machine and restarting the system, but to no avail. I'm not really sure what else could be causing this issues, any ideas of where to look next?
<g1_> kostkon: The problem with disable broadcom was it didn't even used to detect any wireless network
<thoonai> bekks: I don't need an relay server for postfix, or?
<g1_> disabling*
<daftykins> cuete: yeah that's more of an *if* thing; nomodeset changed nothing i take it?
<g1_> kostkon: Anyway, I'll try again now
<bekks> thoonai: depends on your desired setup and the technical prerequisits.
<mladoux> I've also got 9p 9pnet and 9pnet_virtio loaded in the guest machine via /etc/modules
<cuete> Daftykins, I can't get to nomodeset
<g1_> kostkon: I checked. It's not using broadcom already
<g1_> us313: kostkon: may be because of the commands he asked me to execute
<daftykins> cuete: how come?
<kostkon> g1_, you just unloaded the wl driver
<cuete> when I press F6, there was an error message on the Acer loading screen
<g1_> kostkon: yeah. what next?
<thoonai> so
<cuete> it was on for half a sec, said something like "Can't find ??//?/ fsck" or something
<kostkon> g1_, no idea. restart your networking probably
<g1_> kostkon: did that. no use
<daftykins> cuete: hmm, my instinct would be to remake the flash drive as it could be a bit iffy.
<cuete> Daftykins: Which program should I use to create the flashdrive?
<daftykins> cuete: which OS?
<_root_> sudo modprobe i965 WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/. FATAL: Module i965 not found
<_root_> what does it mean?
<kostkon> g1_, to be sure, try disabling the driver in additional drivers and then reboot
<cuete> daftykins: 64 bit Ubuntu 12.04
<g1_> kostkon: it was already disabled when I checked
<daftykins> cuete: which OS do you use to create it from, i mean?
<kostkon> g1_, but nm-tool said otherwise
<cuete> I have access to Ubuntu 12.04 and Win 7.
<daftykins> cuete: universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com should be good for Windows
<g1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063632/
<cuete> and for ubuntu?
<g1_> kostkon: now : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063632/
<daftykins> cuete: just the command line utility 'dd' used appropriately would work
<kostkon> g1_, exactly, "Driver:  wl"
<cuete> Oh jeesh. I've had experience with DD. My dd-fu is lacking.
<kostkon> g1_, that's the  broadcom proprietary driver
<g1_> kostkon: ok.. but it shows broadcom is disabled in the additional drivers
<g1_> kostkon : any command line to disable it?
<cuete> daftykins: even for a UEFI scheme?
<cybrNaut> preseed question-- do you trust the output of debconf-get-selections?  or do you delete bits of what it produces?
<daftykins> cuete: well the thing is you don't necessarily need to boot with UEFI support, you could boot as legacy. if you could take pictures of each page of your BIOS setup that could be handy
<kostkon> g1_, then try to enable it and then reboot. then try to disable it again, if nothing has changed in the meantime
<g1_> kostkon: ok.. wait
<cuete>  daftykins: do you have  a tutorial for dd?
<cuete>  /what I need to do
<daftykins> cuete: i'd only be googling to confirm the command really
<cuete> daftykins, if I run into snags, could you bail me out?
<daftykins> cuete: sure, or anyone here, all you have to do is ask
<g1> http://imagebin.org/298130
<cuete> much appreciated :D
<kostkon> g1_, output of nm-tool?
<mladoux> nvm, I figured it out
<g1> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063689/
<g1> kostkon: are you sure wl is for proprietary driver?
<kostkon> g1, yes
<DrPc> how to install ubuntu phone on sony xperia ?
<g1> kostkon: how is it possible? it's disabled as you've seen
<daftykins> DrPc: haha, #ubuntu-touch
<DrPc> daftykins: thank so much
<ezechiel_> exit
<kostkon> g1, i have the same card as you and i use the wl driver, although the brcmsmac driver or whatever is called works fine as well
<ezechiel_> :quit
<g1> kostkon: btw my wifi used to be fine before with different router
<g1> kostkon: and different isp
<kostkon> g1, right
<Bashing-om> g1: I recently lost my internet connection, among other things I had to do was "reclone" the MAC address in the router, in order to resore the connection.
<kostkon> g1, then i guess you need to recheck your router settings. make sure that you set the encryption to wpa2 only, if you can
<g1> Bashing-om: My  wired connection works just fine. Only wireless doesn't work. How do we reclone the MAC address?
<g1> kostkon: I'll just remove the security and try
<kostkon> g1, probably you are barking up the wrong tree and nothing is wrong with your wifi driver. also make sure that you revisit your wireless settings in ubuntu by clicking on the wifi icon in your panel and so on
<Bashing-om> g1: Cisco router, from the admin tab I have an option to "clone" my PCs MAC address. Maybe yes, maybe not in your case.
<boldfilter1> Why can't I move the unity launcher?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: that has nothing to do with wireless
<Bashing-om> > Bashing-om: that has nothing to do with wireless
<daftykins> that's when your cable provider locks down modem functionality to a given device MAC address
<daftykins> something that's very ISP specific
<g1> kostkon: No, I am right on. It stays connected but no internet access
<Bashing-om> daftykins: OK, As I live and learn.
<g1> Bashing.om: I use netgear router
<g1> daftykins: Wanna try?
<daftykins> g1: haha, sure. is this the only computer you have?
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I have been working on this for a while now.  I am trying to get transmission to watch a folder and automatically add things that are dropped in to it.  the watch folder is on a NAS using CIFS.  If I copy a file into the watch folder transmission doesn't do anything.  if I cd over to the directory in question and do a touch * or touch *.torrent it still doesn't do anything.  can anyone help me get this working right?
<g1> 7 people have been trying since 3 hours. No result
<daftykins> g1: so when you're connected to wireless only, do you have an IP address? can you ping your router?
<g1> daftykins: Yes. I had windows 8.1. It was working fine. Now I changed to ubuntu 13.10. wifi Not working
<g1> daftykins: Yes. I can ping to internal ips
<daftykins> g1: but nothing goes out over the internet connection you have?
<g1> daftykins: Yes. Exactly. Nothing goes out, nothing comes in
<daftykins> g1: ok so if i asked you to disconnect your cable and connect to wireless only, is that the only computer you have so you'd have to plug in again to come back on IRC?
<drscoops> what is a recursive fault
<g1> daftykins: Yes.. -
<daftykins> drscoops: something that keeps repeating
<drscoops> how do you fix it
<daftykins> g1: ok, in that case i want you to go and run some commands when wirelessly attached only, then come back and share them via pastebin. ok?
<g1> daftykins: Sure.
<daftykins> g1: ok one sec let me prepare a list
<HERM3S> I am having issues with nvidia cards (like many others)
<g1> daftykins: ok
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia | HERM3S that's why we have a factoid
<ubottu> HERM3S that's why we have a factoid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<HERM3S> jackpot
<HERM3S> allow me to digest
<daftykins> g1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063797/
<daftykins> g1: i'm just going to make some food, i'll be back very shortly :)
<g1> daftykins: ok. BRB
<thoonai> help, my postfix wont send stuff :/
<HERM3S> I think it is more of an X server configuration issue
<HERM3S> 3 monitors total - the two 25" are working fine. The large TV (powered by a seperate card) is blank with an "X" for am ouse icon
<antoniousdk> ciao
<HERM3S> brb trying another reboot
<g1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063843/
<daftykins> g1: ok i got it :)
<MonkeyDust> g1  wild idea: i'm guessing, your router's firewall is set to "hardest", no ins or outs
<g1> daftykins: cool :)
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: might that explain not getting a correct DNS IP in resolv.conf?
<g1> MonkeyDust: But other devices can connect to it
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  i havent followed the whole time
<MonkeyDust> g1  oh, ok
<drscoops> So how do you fix  recursive fault
<daftykins> drscoops: that's more of a type of error, not an actual issue. you're going to have to give us some context...
<sudormrf> daftykins: MonkeyDust: I have been watching on and off. one thing I noticed on his  router that was very strange is that his router is using 192.168.1.0/24, and then it also has something that says "internet port" that is using 172.16.x.x (forgot the IP).  he has two private address spaces setup.  not sure how the hell his other computers are actually able to get to the internet.
<g1> daftykins: Is the resolv.conf file similar to hosts file in windows?
<daftykins> g1: not quite, that's /etc/hosts
<drscoops> when I boot my computer up all i get is scrolling text and when it stop it say fixing recursive fault need to reboot   I have no clue how to get a snap shot of it
<g1> daftykins: oh okay
<daftykins> g1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063884/
<daftykins> sudormrf: thanks for the heads up, i'll investigate that if the above does nothing
<g1> daftykins: with wireless, right?
<daftykins> yep
<sudormrf> daftykins: you are going down the same route I was.  It looks like a DNS issue to me.
<HERM3S> is there a way  to run  nvidia cards without using zserver?
<HERM3S> xserver*
<daftykins> sudormrf: yep, although it looks more involved since 8.8.8.8 couldn't be contacted
<sudormrf> daftykins: agreed.  that is why I am confused how his other computers are online.  perhaps getting an IP from one of the other computers may be telling.  see if it is on 192.168.1.0/ or 172.16
<daftykins> sudormrf: *nod* perhaps there's some multi-SSID / guest SSID funkiness going on :)
<daftykins> i don't have a clue how to diagnose resolv.conf getting it wrong
<sudormrf> let me scroll up and get the link so you can see what I am talking about
<g1> daftykins: permission denied
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> g1: are you not able to sudo?
<stunts513> could someone tell me what i'm doing wrong, i'm trying to sparse a ext4 img i made, i removed some files to free up space in it, and then mounted it, made  a zerofile, sync'd it, rm'd the zerofile,unmounted and cp --sparse=always'd it and it still is the same size
<sudormrf> daftykins: he is. he probably didn't type sudo first
<nannes> !info cedarview-drm
<ubottu> Package cedarview-drm does not exist in saucy
<g1> daftykins: bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<cuete> daftykins: what was the name of the windows tool?
<daftykins> g1: that's definitely "sudo..." right?
<stunts513> woops got the first 2 steps in the wrong order...
<g1> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> cuete: pendrivelinux.com - Universal USB installer
<sudormrf> daftykins: http://imagebin.org/298119 look at that.  that is his router
<cuete> solid.
<daftykins> sudormrf: ah that's just the WAN IP, no issues there
<nannes> !info cedarview-graphics-drivers
<ubottu> Package cedarview-graphics-drivers does not exist in saucy
<sudormrf> daftykins: the WAN IP is in private space
<sudormrf> daftykins: 172.16 is private
<sudormrf> never seen that before
<daftykins> not with a 255.255.255.255 mask though?
<sudormrf> daftykins: doh.  good catch.
<daftykins> no worries :)
<g1> daftykins: Permission denied. Exact command.
<OerHeks> nannes, only for precise 12.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/x11/cedarview-graphics-drivers
<daftykins> g1: i'm at a bit of a loss to explain why you can't do that, can you try again after a fresh boot with the cable out?
<daftykins> so remove cable, reboot, try again
<g1> daftykins: OK
<molgrum> is OpenGL 3.0 not supported in current stable? running mesa
<_root_> sudo modprobe i965 WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/. FATAL: Module i965 not found
<_root_> what does it mean?
<daftykins> _root_: your system is trying to find the intel i965 graphics driver module, but cannot.
<cuete> is there a command that tells me the address of usb devices plugged in?
<daftykins> cuete: sudo fdisk -l
<_root_> daftykins, So how could i give it thei965?
<cuete> Thanks :D
<daftykins> _root_: well it really depends if you actually need it - do you know if that's your graphics device? run "lspci | grep -i vga"
<_root_> daftykins, yes I am sure that much
<sudormrf> daftykins: you any good with transmission?
<g1_> Now I stopped discovering any wireless network
<daftykins> _root_: i would recommend checking if you have the package "xserver-xorg-video-intel" installed
<g1_> daftykins: Now I stopped discovering any wireless network after the reboot
<trawa> hej
<g1_> daftykins: there's no enable wifi option too
<daftykins> g1_: that's a bit weird - perhaps previous advice has disabled the driver you have in that 'hardware drivers' tab?
<trawa> hello
<daftykins> sudormrf: only familiar with windows torrent clients i'm afraid, it almost sounded like you were referring to BTSync earlier though?
<g1_> daftykins: Yes. They had asked to disable the proprietary driver
<trawa> who from warsaw??
<daftykins> g1_: sounds like no driver is left then, does "ifconfig -a" only give you eth0? no eth1?
<sudormrf> daftykins: no.  i used btsync for testing something.
<g1_> daftykins: eth0 and lo
<daftykins> sudormrf: ah ok, i played with that for the first time the other day :)
<sudormrf> its awesome :)
<daftykins> g1_: ok go back into hardware drivers, re-enable the proprietary driver, reboot again with the cable out, then try the http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063884/ again
<g1_> daftykins: Ok. But what's with the permission denied part? Is the command right?
<daftykins> g1_: yup, sometimes that can happen if a file is open (such as perhaps in an editor), rather than ask you to diagnose the source of that i figured a nice good old fashioned reboot would spare us the hassle :)
<g1_> daftykins: oh.. okay :)
<sudormrf> my problem with transmission is that transmission is not automatically grabbing the files in the watch directory
<sudormrf> I guess I will just go back to deluge
<daftykins> sudormrf: hmm, would you get more info if you ran it from terminal to see if it spits out any output when you place a file in that path?
<sudormrf> daftykins: not sure.  it seems like inotify isn't doing what it is supposed to be doing.
<FBIWarnin> does anyone here know if there is any PDF viewer that can flip page horizontally?
<FBIWarnin> the use case is like this, I have a wide screen and each time I want to keep left side page for reference
<FBIWarnin> but seems all the PDF viewer has a vertical scroll bar for page up/down
<HERM3S> Hello, I have installed drivers directly from nvidia for both of my cards.. I am still seeing a blank screen with a "x" mouse icon
<g1> Still permission denied :(
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: what's you xorg output log ?
<daftykins> g1: ok, have you at any point used the network manager to configure the wireless beyond picking the network name and entering a password?
<g1> daftykins: No.
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: also did you  tried nvidia-xconfig before restart?
<HERM3S> http://pastebin.com/KKGtWaQz
<HERM3S> I did
<daftykins> g1: ah hang on
<g1> daftykins: Sure
<HERM3S> http://pastebin.com/BVm9FEeL
<daftykins> g1: sounds like it's my command line fu at fault! have a read of this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/249203/what-does-sudo-echo-nameserver-8-8-8-8-etc-resolv-conf-do
<HERM3S> FBIWarnin, the first pastebin is xorg.1
<HERM3S> the second is xorg.0
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: but your log suggest you are still using the nouveau drive
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: I mean driver
<daftykins> g1: particularly the GUI method of how to adjust the DNS looks good to me :)
<g1> daftykins: I'm reading it
<HERM3S> hrm
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: you might need to blacklist the nouveau driver for nvidia binary driver to work
<HERM3S> I installed it per the guide.
<HERM3S> perhaps
<g1> daftykins: Should I do the GUI part?
<HERM3S> now to figure out how to do that
<HERM3S> (newish to ubuntu)
<daftykins> g1: yep, confirm it's set to "Method: Automatic (DHCP addresses only)"
<daftykins> g1: needless to say, you will of course want the wireless connection ;)
<boldfilter1> Can I move the unity launcher to the right side?
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: I dont use ubuntu too, I don't know if it's binded with the plumouth
<g1> daftykins: yup. let me try now
<basketball> how do i configure the size of favorite icons in gnome 3
<bekks> basketball: Do you use 14.04?
<basketball> yea
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: in that case you might need to create a new ramdisk image for your kernel.
<HERM3S> FBIWarnin, in Software & updates - it says "continue using manually installed driver"
<bekks> basketball: Then please use #ubuntu+1 for your support questions until 14.04 is released.
<HERM3S> which should be the driver directly from nvidia
<g1> daftykins: It doesn't work :P
<daftykins> g1: could you provide a little more detail? ;)
<HERM3S> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49
<HERM3S> for a GTS250 and a GT520
<bekks> HERM3S: 331 is in the ubuntu repos as well.
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: you can try the method here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426745
<g1> daftykins: I cdid as it was instructed in the link you shared. I did the GUI part. Removed the wire and checked wireless. No ping to 8.8.8.8 either
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: add blacklist nouveau to force disable loading the nouveau driver
<daftykins> g1: did you also enter 8.8.8.8 into the "DNS Servers" box and click save?
<g1> daftykins: Yes, I did that too
<daftykins> g1: tell you what, can you run the first ones again now that you're on wired, so i can compare? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063797/
<HERM3S> FBIWarnin,  I assume that is here: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HERM3S> sorry: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<g1> daftykins: ok. Sure. Wait. I will use only wired and disable wireless, right?
<daftykins> g1: yep just run them right now as-is
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: sorry as I don't have a ubuntu box to verify the configuration, hope someone here can help you
<HERM3S> haha no problem, I understand
<HERM3S> helping the clueless is a task and a half
<HERM3S> hrm I found nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<daftykins> HERM3S: are you specifying a busID in xorg.conf for your primary card?
<HERM3S> it contains blacklist nouveau
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: this link might help you how to remove the nouveau from ramdisk(in case you have already blacklisted nouveau)
<HERM3S> I do not believe so
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: http://www.overclock.net/a/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-11-04-11-10
<HERM3S> it seems it is already blacklisted (this coming from someone that truly has no idea)
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: you can skip other steps, try these two:
<g1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7064076/
<bekks> FBIWarnin: HERM3S: Why dont you just use 331 from the ubuntu repos?
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: echo options nouveau modeset=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf
<HERM3S> I tried that - blank screen & mouse "X"
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: sudo update-initramfs -u
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: I guess the plymouth early load the opensource driver, then it conflicts with the offical one
<HERM3S> generating..
<HERM3S> and done
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: agine, make sure you execute the nvidia-xconfig
<HERM3S> I do that after I install the driver?
<daftykins> g1: heh, ok if you do the GUI method as earlier but instead of 8.8.8.8 put in 192.168.1.1
<g1> daftykins: ok
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: yes
<HERM3S> so let me ask you guys this... I have to stop lightdm in order to install
<FBIWarnin> HERM3S: sorry I need to have late lunch, be right back
<daftykins> HERM3S: only if you insist on using a manually downloaded driver instead of a packaged one :)
<HERM3S> I don't insist lol
<bekks> HERM3S: Then why do you do it?
<g1> daftykins: Same thing.
<HERM3S> I was attemping everything/anything
<bekks> HERM3S: I told you two times already that 331 is in the ubuntu repos.
<g1> daftykins: can't ping
<daftykins> g1: ok don't worry about the ping, but when you do it, see if you can do the nslookup one or visit a website
<HERM3S> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 it is
<g1> daftykins: can't visit a website. will check on the nslookup
<bekks> HERM3S: e.g., yes.
<windows>  any way to have app or window for ufw
<windows> status on nock nock worning
<windows> intruder or something like that
<g1> daftykins: connection timed out.
<HERM3S> 84MB
<HERM3S> dayum.
<g1> daftykins: host can't be reached
<bekks> HERM3S: Smaller than > 200M from nvidia.com :)
<HERM3S> haha truth
<HERM3S> okay it is installed
<HERM3S> now I have to reconfig
<bekks> HERM3S: Reconfig what?
<HERM3S> I'm not sure FBIWarnin mentioned something about it
<daftykins> g1: can you remind me of the ubuntu version this is?
<bekks> HERM3S: Before doing so, restart X.
<g1> daftykins: 13.10
<HERM3S> sudo lightdm restart ?
<HERM3S> sudo service*
<OerHeks> g1, is this still your security setting? http://imagebin.org/298104
<g1> OerHeks: Yes
<OerHeks> g1 you might want to try the last setting
<g1> OerHeks: which one?
<bekks> "the last".
<g1> OerHeks: tkip thing?
<HERM3S> well, the desktop didn't like that
<daftykins> g1: yep
<HERM3S> blackscreen - nothing but a prompt
<g1> daftykins: ok.
<adamcunnington> Hi. I like how simple and intuitive the screenshot program is - it would be great if there was an easy way to auto upload to some web service so i can just share links with someone. A bit like pastebinit. I used to use jing which integrates screencast on windows. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> wpa psk tkip wpa2 psk
<daftykins> i'm unfamiliar with ubuntu using dnsmasq. odd he gets an IP but DNS is broken
<bekks> HERM3S: thats because you first installed the driver manually, didnt removed it, and just install the drivevr from the repos on top.
<daftykins> adamcunnington: dropbox might do auto screenshot upload, it does on Windows
<adamcunnington> daftykins: i only want something temporary though, not a huge store of screenshots ;)
<daftykins> ah-har. pass then!
<daftykins> :)
<HERM3S> bekks: so I have created a brick
<HERM3S> probably best to start from scratch anywho.
<g1> daftykins: no
<g1> OerHeks: no
<daftykins> HERM3S: just run the nvidia-uninstall :)
<HERM3S> I can't type
<daftykins> although you might be in a messy situation now
<HERM3S> messy indeed
<daftykins> g1: sooo... the router settings change didn't change anything?
<bekks> HERM3S: Boot into the recovery mode.
<g1> OerHeks: daftykins: One more thing. When connected through wifi, though it shows connected, it cannot access 192.168.1.1(router settings)
<adamcunnington> daftykins: shutter looks like a good one! cheers!
<HERM3S> Fail (n.) : HERM3S src: Oxford Dictionary
<g1> daftykins: no. the security change didn't work.
<daftykins> g1: yeah it seems like it can get an IP address from the router but then it can't talk to it, i'd bet "ping 192.168.1.1" fails too?
<HERM3S> berks, holding shift still leads to a blank screen
<HERM3S> bekks*
<g1> Yeah. Fails I think. But ping "the ip address" doesn't dail
<g1> fail*
<adamcunnington> How can I check which ports are in use?
<bekks> HERM3S: Did you try esc?
<adamcunnington> I'm having trouble running grunt because one of the ports (some obscure number!) is in use
<bekks> adamcunnington: sudo lsof -i
<adamcunnington> 35729 - anyone know what normally uses that?
<adamcunnington> bekks: thanks
<applepi> Hi all..  I'm working on trying to figure out how to put ubuntu on an ARM system..  I've found where they've made rootfs images for a lot of specific processor types, but is it possible to just get it for armel like you can with debootstrap?
<daftykins> anything above 1,024 is not really an official port use
<bekks> adamcunnington: Ports above 1024 may be used by every application.
<HERM3S> GRUB!
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<HERM3S> thanks bekks
<adamcunnington> bekks: PID is the port?
<g1> daftykins:  Yeah. Fails I think. But ping "the router's ip address" doesn't fail
<bekks> adamcunnington: No?
<daftykins> g1: you may need to go back into the network manager settings and tell it not to apply the different DNS IP for wireless, now that the wireless setting has changed on the router. also, try the other option of WPA-PSK with TKIP too.
<adamcunnington> bekks: oh, it's part of NAME, thanks
<g1> daftykins: I did that too. I removed the dns ip address and kept the wpa-psk with tkip setting and tried. Still didn't work
<HERM3S> bekks: What am I safe to run here?
<HERM3S> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current ?
<g1> daftykins: Well, daftykins. Wanna do remote access?
<bekks> HERM3S: No. You want to remove all traces of that manually installed driver.
<daftykins> g1: what do you have installed?
<HERM3S> hrm
<bekks> HERM3S: The binary installer has an option for uninstalling.
<g1> daftykins: Nothing. Teamviewer will do?
<daftykins> g1: sure
<memeka> hi all; i'm trying to get libhybris to work; if i just install it from repo, no test work; if I get the source and compile with flag "--with-default-egl-platform=hwcomposer" then it works -- is there a way to configure default-egl-platform for the binary in the repo?
<HERM3S> how do I run it via grub?
<bekks> HERM3S: You dont run anything via grub.
<g1> daftykins: email id?
<bekks> HERM3S: Using grub, you boot into recovery mode, and uninstall all traces from the manually installed driver.
<daftykins> g1: i'm not reg'd but can connect by # and password PIN
<HERM3S> bekks: all I have is a grub prompt
<bekks> HERM3S: Then reboot, go into the grub menu, and boot into the recovery mode.
<memeka> does anyone knows how to set the default-egl-platform for libhybris to hwcomposer?
<HERM3S> ok gotcha. Holding escape takes me directly to the grub prompt
<HERM3S> I have the option to run in failsafe graphic mode
<HERM3S> ugh blacksod.
<HERM3S> I guess it's not truly failsafe
<daftykins> HERM3S: no need for a GUI, can you get to a TTY? ctrl+alt+f1?
<HERM3S> root shell prompt?
<g1> daftykins: error installing team viewer . any other s/w?
<HERM3S> I'm in the root shell prompt
<daftykins> g1: standard ssh would do if you changed your password to something different
<HERM3S> okay I found the NVIDIA .run file
<trism> memeka: it looks like it gets it from the environment, EGL_PLATFORM, looking at the code (though the version in saucy doesn't have the --with-default-egl-platform switch)
<memeka> trism: yes, thanks!
<daftykins> HERM3S: not relevant, "sudo nvidia-uninstall" ?
<daftykins> g1: are you comfy with installing openssh-server and forwarding port 22 on your router?
<g1> daftykins: No. Any links?
<HERM3S> thanks bekks that worked
<bekks> HERM3S: Then run the installer you ran to manually install the nvidia driver - it has an uninstall option.
<bekks> HERM3S: :)
<HERM3S> should I restore-original backup?
<LucasReis> hey guys
<daftykins> g1: what happened with teamviewer exactly?
<bekks> HERM3S: No. That will give you the manually installed driver again...
<g1> I couldn't install :P
<HERM3S> okay
<HERM3S> I didn't run an installer
<HERM3S> I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<daftykins> g1: any errors?
<daftykins> g1: using 32-bit is the key
<g1> daftykins: I couldn't install.
<bekks> HERM3S: And before, you installed the nvidia driver frm downloading something from their website - as you told us.
<HERM3S> week - failed to remove files (read only system)
<roasted> hi
<g1> daftykins: I'll do the ssh server thingy
<HERM3S> yes, I though nvidia-uninstall took care of that
<HERM3S> thought
<daftykins> g1: roger that, should be a good website on port forwarding for your model router really
<roasted> I just noticed with empathy I don't get any sort of popup notification in the upper right. Is there anything to restart to make that happen again?
<HERM3S> hem this root shell is read-only
<HERM3S> mother of god.
<the_stuntman> I've got a really strange little question, I'm currently in the process of moving a large amount of virtual servers from one linux box to another linux box. the virtual servers are created through multicraft and it creates users under the group called minecraft. I need to somehow recreate all of these user names.. is this even possible?
<the_stuntman> I mean we're talking like about 200+ user names
<daftykins> HERM3S: "mount -o remount,rw /" ?
<daftykins> HERM3S: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<gandaliter> the_stuntman: you can write a script to parse /etc/passwd, extract the usernames, and write them to a file. then another script to create the users on the new server
<HERM3S> that works
<HERM3S> the .run file has no uninstall option, however
<g1> @daftykins http://imagebin.org/298157
<the_stuntman> gandaliter would it be possible to just rsync the file over to the new server?
<g1> daftykins: http://imagebin.org/298157
<daftykins> HERM3S: did you see the one where i said run "nvidia-uninstall" ?
<the_stuntman> since mostly everything is exactly identicle
<HERM3S> yes
<g1> daftykins: what next? I've installed the server. How to port forward 22?
<HERM3S> I have done that
<HERM3S> --uninstall works
<Izaya> question for someone trying to run Linux with VMWare Player
<daftykins> g1: ok so you want to find "SSH" or port 22 on the left-hand "service name" list really
<gandaliter> the_stuntman: I think you'd probably screw up the system. I think entries need to be made in /etc/shadow as well, and depending on what you're doing, home folders and the like. I'd say writing a create script would be faster than trying to do all of that manually
<HERM3S> uninstalling...
<Izaya> there was a file from lifehack.org that pointed to Wolphination - does anyone know where that might be?
<HERM3S> progress.
<daftykins> HERM3S: what did you do?
<HERM3S> ./NVIDIA.xxxxx.run --uninstall
<the_stuntman> gandaliter to true. but even of these users have to point to a certain directory. For example:
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> HERM3S: so that's worked?
<the_stuntman> mc268:x:1008:1008:Multicraft Server 268:/home/minecraft/multicraft/servers/server268:/bin/false
<HERM3S> it's uninstalled
<HERM3S> define "worked" lol
<the_stuntman> so I'm not sure how to parse all of this out in a script
<g1> daftykins: there's no ssh in that list
<daftykins> HERM3S: well, completed successfully and returned you to the prompt :)
<HERM3S> si
<daftykins> g1: then hit 'add custom service'
<HERM3S> so we should have the repo package installed
<daftykins> <--only just saw it now XD
<HERM3S> and the nvidia provided junk uninstalled
<HERM3S> do I need to configure or anything?
<daftykins> HERM3S: wouldn't hurt to reinstall it to be sure. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-xxx"
<daftykins> HERM3S: then reboot and see what happens
<HERM3S> good call
<HERM3S> hopefully 331 is what it is supposed to be
<g1> daftykins: starting port and ending port?
<HERM3S> GTS250 & GT 520
<daftykins> g1: 22 and 22
<daftykins> g1: tcp only
<gandaliter> the_stuntman: it's possible that just copying the lines from /etc/passwd for the users you want into /etc/passwd on the new server would work (provided the home directories exist etc.), as long as you deal with /etc/shadow too, but I don't know enough about linux to be sure that you don't need to make references elsewhere too
<g1> daftykins: ok. ip address anything?
<daftykins> g1: yeah it'll need to match the # of eth0
<HERM3S> looks that way
<HERM3S> rebooting
<the_stuntman> well I could just grab the lines I need from the /etc/shadow and from /etc/passwd and then copy them over
<the_stuntman> anyone else in here think this would be a good way to do it?
<gandaliter> the_stuntman: yeah, and it might work. I'm saying I can't be sure; someone else might know
<the_stuntman> or am I about to royally screw my system up
<g1> daftykins: ok done
<g1> daftykins: now?
<gandaliter> the_stuntman: you can always undo it again
<HERM3S> bekks: daftykins: I was able to boot
<gandaliter> the_stuntman: as long as none of the uids or gids clash or anything the system isn't likely to break in any major way. the new users might just not work
<HERM3S> one card is working, not recognizing my TV, howver
<daftykins> g1: you'll want to change your password to something random you can share with me, so "passwd" in the terminal
<g1> daftykins: yeah.. that's done already
<HERM3S> still a blank screen w/ "X" mouse
<daftykins> g1: good stuff, then all you need do is PM me a user+pass to login :)
<HERM3S> :/
<bluezone> The default driver that came with system install for the following device is not using the hardware to it's potentional. I am getting download speeds of 0.9-1.2MBps but on my windows partition i get 2-2.5 MBps: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. A1) [Ralink RT3072]
<bluezone> and simple things like internet radio shoutcasts are buffering every 2 minutes
<daftykins> HERM3S: pretty certain it's screaming at seeing two graphics cards and not knowing which to use as primary, typically xorg.conf contains a BusID value
<HERM3S2> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/93JtX5Ge
<HERM3S2> something with the unique identifier?
<black0ut> hi, I created a folder in /etc/apache2/sites-available and it is invisible both in the GUI and terminal (using ls) but I can cd into it (i.e. cd /etc/apache2/sites-available/foldername)
<black0ut> what is happening here..?
<HERM3S2> ls -a
<daftykins> HERM3S2: check those BusIDs for device1 and device0 with "lspci"
<BlueEagle> I have trouble deleting some directories. When I rm them with the -rf flag I get 'Permission denied' even when I am root, and the directories are a+rwx. The FS is ext4 and I have forced a fsck on it without any issue. What could possibly prevent me from deleting the directories? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063322/
<black0ut> ok I can see it with ls -a but why is it otherwise invisible, e.g. with ls -al ?
<rww> BlueEagle: lsattr filename
<rww> BlueEagle: is there an i in the results?
<BlueEagle> rww: -------------e-- /raid/var/www.old/clients.old/client1/web2/cgi-bin
<HERM3S2> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<HERM3S2> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<HERM3S2> seems to be correct daftykins
<rww> BlueEagle: oh, right, directory. lsattr -R /raid/var/www.old/clients.old/client1/web2/cgi-bin, look through and see if there's a i in the left-hand area anywhere
<rww> (don't paste to channel, we don't need to see all of it :)
<daftykins> HERM3S2: at this point i'd only be going to google myself to look up dual-card setups and how to use them
<HERM3S2> haha
<HERM3S2> I understand
<BlueEagle> rww: ----i--------e-- /raid/var/www.old/clients.old/client1/web2
<HERM3S2> to google!
<BlueEagle> rww: What does that do, and how can I remove it?
<rww> BlueEagle: yep, that'll do it. chattr -i /raid/var/www.old/clients.old/client1/web2 to fix. See `man chattr` for info on what it is.
<BlueEagle> rww: Thank you very much.
<BlueEagle> rww: Not sure how that flag got set, but it has now been cleared and I have learned something new.
<black0ut> HERM3S, can you tell me how to make a .FOLDER into a visible folder?
<bekks> black0ut: Rename it to "FOLDER" without a . in front.
<HERM3S2> remove the .
<HERM3S2> or go into ubuntu settings and reveal hidden folders
<rww> BlueEagle: You're welcome. It's not used very often at all, but occasionally people decide it's a good idea and then six months down the road this question gets asked, so it's good to know :)
<black0ut> well I can't do it in the terminal, i.e. mv /etc/apache2/sites-available/.old /etc/apache2/sites-available/old returns cannot stat ... : no such file or directory
<black0ut> I am using sudo, I should add
<black0ut> and I actually created the folder myself but without any intention to make it invisible.. so very strange
<black0ut> I created it like: sudo mkdir /etc/apache2/sites-available/old
<roasted> is anybody having issues with notifications in 13.10? Out of the blue mine just stopped working. empathy, rhythmbox, you name it. With empathy in particular, it works one time, then stops. If I close the IM window, it will work one time again, then fail continuously after to bring up the notification.
<bluezone> The default driver that came with system install for the following device is not using the hardware to it's potentional. I am getting download speeds of 0.9-1.2MBps but on my windows partition i get 2-2.5 MBps: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter (rev. A1) [Ralink RT3072]
<black0ut> interesting.. despite the error I got I can see the folder now in the terminal using ls
<black0ut> but not in the GUI
<bluezone> black0ut, i'm not sure what the problem is but just thought i would throw this out there: to see hidden files (files that start with a period like .old) in nautilus just press control + h
<bluezone> same for folders
<kostkon> roasted, empathy shows notifications only when you are "available" and rhythmbox only when it is minimised or closed
<black0ut> bluezone, it is still not showing in the GUI, also I seem to be unable to delete it
<black0ut> nevermind
<black0ut> forgot sudo ;)
<roasted> kostkon: yes, I know that. And in those instances, it's not working.
<black0ut> could you tell me how to start a nautilus window as root?
<kostkon> roasted, ok. thanks for clarifying that
<roasted> kostkon: if I minimize rhythmbox and hit my media keys to go to the next song, it should show me a notification, but it does not. Likewise I'm available on empathy, but as mentioned it only works 1 time and then after that continually fails.
<black0ut> I'd like to create the folder like that
<kostkon> roasted, it should yes
<kristenbb> hi, i've just created a new partition, and I'd like to understand why df shows 3 mixed messages: size:446G, used:70M available:442G, use:1% (should be 0%, used:0M, and size = avail).
<roasted> kostkon: are you having any issues with it? I just installed 13.10 on this laptop last night... fully up to date...
<bluezone> black0ut, sudo nautilus
<kostkon> roasted, not really. actually im on 12.04 not 13.10
<roasted> anybody else on 13.10 to confirm whether or not their notifications for empathy, rhythmbox, etc are working?
<black0ut> ok thanks
<Beldar> roasted, This is not a polling channel, have you tried a compiz/unity reset or restart?
<roasted> Beldar: I'm asking a simple question to see if other users are having the same issue, but thanks. Yes, I've restarted several times. Same issue on each boot.
<stunts513> anybody noticed the option to disable touchpad while typing not working on ubuntu 13.10?
<Beldar> roasted, This is support not polling which your simple question is, just a heads up is all.
<roasted> Beldar: I'm asking whether or not anybody else is seeing the issue that I am seeing. If I was asking, hey guys, what's the best desktop environment, etc., it'd be a different story.
<roasted> but again, thanks.
<Beldar> roasted, A reset like this, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/  You can also restart the dektop from a terminal.
<Beldar> desktop*
<mici> blackout use gksudo rather than sudo when using graphic programs
<roasted> Beldar: but a full restart of the computer would effectively do the same thing, if not more, I would think.
<Beldar> roasted, Not a reset.
<roasted> ah I see what it did now
<[RO]Daniel> how come audacity latest vers stable is 2.0.5 and in software center is still 2.0.3 ?
<Beldar> which might require a reboot roasted
<roasted> rhythmbox still not showing notifications. rebooting...
<rww> [RO]Daniel: because Ubuntu doesn't upgrade to new versions of software after it's released (with few exceptions), it just backports security and critical bug fixes.
<OerHeks> [RO]Daniel, 2.0.5 will be available in 14.04 LTS http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/audacity
<HERM3S> what is bumblebee - and why is it being suggested that removing will fix my nvidia issues?
<roasted> Beldar: after reboot, seems to have fixed it. prior to reboot, no change.
<roasted> Beldar: I wonder what happened in such a short time frame. I mean the HDD in this system is brand new so I put a new install on it *yesterday*....
<SergeyServer> yoyo
<SergeyServer> I am trying to run program using wine, but screen goes few times like disco (b/w) and program does not start
<Beldar> roasted, The reset often needs a logout or reboot, unity can be picky with the bling basically. Especially if you mess with modifying it.
<[RO]Daniel> ok, thank you OerHeks and rww  :D
<roasted> Beldar: also, for what it's worth, I should notate that the notifications that weren't working were application notifications... wireless connectivity and sound were fine.
<SergeyServer> any ideas how to fix this, guys?
<roasted> Beldar: well, I have installed unity-tweak-tool... basically to turn off active blur (slowwww) and to change the transparency of the unity bar...
<roasted> Beldar: perhaps that's related? (though I haven't seen it on any other Unity 13.10 install I have.... and unity-tweak-tool is something I have on every single machine...)
<kristenbb> hi, i've just created a new partition, and I'd like to understand why df shows 3 mixed messages: size:446G, used:70M available:442G, use:1% (should be 0%, used:0M, and size = avail).
<Beldar> roasted, sometimes these mods need a tweak to fix the tweaks, depends on whats done and your hardware....etc, it's not a perfect science is all.
<OerHeks> SergeyServer, best place for wine issues is #winehq
<roasted> Beldar: for what it's worth, one of my prior installs was on this very laptop... I went from an SSD to HDD because I needed far more storage space... so same unit for months, same tweaks in the tweak tool, but this time, fail. :(
<roasted> Beldar: having this link bookmarked I might try my luck again anyway since I know I can reset it now and know what to look for.
<roasted> Beldar: appreciate the info. :D
<Beldar> no prob
<Izaya> does 883 mb iso seem the right size for Ubuntu 13.10 from the site?
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: df -> reports on devices: the size of, how much of that size is used, How much is available to be used, and the percentage that is used . HTH.
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: yes, and the information given does not add up.
<rww> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rww> Izaya: run md5sum filename.iso, check against ^
<Izaya> okay
<rww> Izaya: if they match, the filesize (and the file itself) is correct
<Izaya> I"m currently using windows
<Izaya> running*
<Izaya> md5sum in the command prompt?
<rww> Izaya: see the second link from ubottu's last
<Izaya> there it is
<Izaya> thanks
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: How far off ? UHH, maybe the space for "house keeping" is not reported ?
<mnm_> how to create an EFI bootable USB from live DVD ?
<Izaya> hm
<Izaya> I run it and then it just insta closes...
<Izaya> is that correct?
<Izaya> nm
<Izaya> reading on
<SergeyServer> nobody helps at winehq, probably nobody there that can help. Can I paste output of error?
<Hxxx> mnm_: lili usb creator
<Hxxx> LiLi
<mnm_> ping
<Bashing-om> kristenbb: The default reservation of device "house keeping: is 5% ,
<kristenbb> Bashing-om: as I said, I just created the partition, yet it shows 1% usage. It also shows 70M used (which does not add up to 1%), and it further shows a total size of 466G, and 442G available (which does not add up either to 70M)
<SergeyServer> Here's error I receive when I try to run windows program using wine http://paste.ubuntu.com/7064491/
<Izaya> okay this is going to sound silly
<Izaya> how do I path to the folder to run the md5sum
<Izaya> in windows
<Izaya> I'm in the command prompt now, trying to get to that folder
<geoffrian> anyone here have an issue with ubuntu logging you off when you attempt to resume from suspend?
<Hxxx> Izaya: download winmd5sum , i think that if you type md5 check ubuntu , one of the first articles is from ubuntu official. There you will see a link to the app.
<Izaya> okay
<Hxxx> Izaya: on google, sorry for not pointing out where to search.
<Izaya> I figured as much ;)
<Izaya> thank you
<nathanesau1> im trying out ubuntu 14.04 in a VM on windows. but im stuck at 640x480 and i can't see a lot of the desktop
<nathanesau1> does anyone know how to adjust the resolution (display settings dont give me that option)
<Izaya> I wish I could setup a VM on windows :-\ VMX didn't have a download link and I'm an uber newb at these things
<rww> nathanesau1: you probably need to install the client tools for your VM. #ubuntu+1 is the place for Ubuntu 14.04 questions until it's released, though.
<rww> Izaya: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Izaya> thank you rww
<Izaya> hm
<Izaya> couldn't find the download...
<Izaya> "Oops! Google chrome could not find...."
<rww> heh, works for me
<Izaya> nm there we go
<rww> ah, yay
<Izaya> will this allow me to run the .iso as a VM?
<Izaya> or will I still need VM Player?
<Hxxx> Izaya if you are referring to LiLi live usb creator, then when running the program checkmark virtualbox, then you will not need anything else to run it virtualized from the USB
<Izaya> ah
<Izaya> so then I do require a sidelong usb, yes Hxxx?
<nathanesau1> if i install ubuntu 14.04 (beta), when the real thing comes out would i be able to upgrade easily
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<nathanesau1> or would i need to erase the existing installation and reinstall with a new iso
<nathanesau1> ok thanks
<Hxxx> Isaya: well that's if you want to run it virtualized from windows, but using the live cd, but in the pendrive, which can allow you to save changes.
<Hxxx> Izaya
<Izaya> ah
<Izaya> which IS what I want to do
<Izaya> I'd like to run it from the USB and save changes to it as necessary
<Izaya> I feel like I saw something on the Ubuntu site about this....
<Hxxx> Izaya: if you are going to run it from the USB but within a running windows OS, then make sure you mark that virtualbox option. Otherwise is not necessary since you can boot from the USB. Either choice make sure you amount certain space to save the changes in the USB when running live. That is also another option there in LiLi.
<Izaya> I have a 16gb USB I was thinking of using for this purpose
<Izaya> Hxxx, I'm a super newb - could you explain what LiLi is..?
<Izaya> (Just setting up Linux for the first time)
<Hxxx> Search for LiLi usb creator.
<Hxxx> or LiLi live usb creator , from google, Izaya.
<Izaya> Thank you Hxxx
<n-iCe> hello guys, my laptop gets so hot, what can I do to solve it?
<n-iCe> fans are always working hard I think, a lot of noise is going out the fans
<n-iCe> any idea? pls!
<Izaya> are you allowing enough space between the fan and the surface it sits on?
<Izaya> for example: do you let it sit in your lap with your knees near the fan
<Izaya> n-iCe, do you let it sit on a blanket/comforter/your lap without allowing space for it to take in and push out air?
<n-iCe> Izaya: it never happened before, just after upgrade to 13.10
<Izaya> hm.
<Izaya> no idea, then. I'm new to Linux as well.
<n-iCe> the fan is on the right, not under, so it has space to breath
<Izaya> there are no fans underneath at all?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> anyway, that's not the problem
<Izaya> sorry, thought I'd cover basic physical problems before tackling software.
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_Tristan> Yo. Recently moved my partition and now the system won't boot - loops without showing grub. I've reinstalled and updated in a chroot to no avail. Any tips?\
<Izaya> Question: can I use LiLi to produce several different boot options for different types of linux?
<evilbug> if i take the battery out of my netbook and just have it run on the charger will i get a decrease in performance?
<Izaya> I would think that it would not, evilbug.
<AndroUser2> Having a issue with Ubuntu 13.04 my keyboard has stopped working
<AndroUser2> How do I fix this
<AndroUser2> The number keys work but not letters
<evilbug> Izaya: the reason i'm asking is because my macbook pro does need to have the charger and the battery in when performing heavy tasks like audio production that push the cpu.
<evilbug> just not sure if that practice extends to other laptops as well.
<AndroUser2> Anyone??
<Izaya> ah, I see what you mean evilbug
<Izaya> evilbug, I would think that is probably a Mac option. But then again, I have nothing to test it against myself.
<Izaya> ANdroUser2: sounds like a possible drivers issue? not really sure
<AndroUser2> Can somebody help me
<AndroUser2> Izaya how do I fix
<Izaya> what keyboard are you using
<AndroUser2> Is there a way to revert back
<AndroUser2> Keyboard on the laptop
<Izaya> unsure. I'm new to linux
<Izaya> ah.... hm
<Izaya> there probably is a way to change the boot by restarting. Your BIOS should at least remember that much
<Izaya> is there some sort of recovery you could revert to?
<AndroUser2> That's what I'm wondering
<evilbug> Izaya: the reasoning behind that is that the charger offers a certain voltage and can't go beyond that, then the battery kicks in for extra power.
<Izaya> try restarting and going into your bios
<AndroUser2> Does Ubuntu have a recovery option??
<Izaya> evilbug: interesting
<evilbug> or wattage.
<AndroUser2> Anyone know?
<evilbug> Izaya: and it's true, at least on the mac. once i took the battery out i got massive dropouts and had to restart my audio apps.
<g1> forgot your name -_-
<AndroUser2> Very odd it fixed it self
<Bashing-om> g1: daftykins (??)
<SergeyServer> how can I get VBrun60sp5 ?
<kostkon> SergeyServer, wine?
<d10n_> ohaiyo
<_Tristan> My laptop is boot looping after a moved partition, I've tried everything I know, help?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> SergeyServer, with "winetricks". search for it in the dash
<cuete_> daftykins, alright, I'm able to get to the failsafe graphics mode
<cuete_> but I don't see the option we spoke of earlier
<Izaya> hm
<Izaya> received a strange error in running it on my virtualized machine
<Izaya> says I have i686 and amd64 and couldn't run it
<nathanesau1> to install ubuntu 14.04 alongside windows, should i just make a new partition? and then grub will recognize both partitions?
<Beldar> nathanesau1, 14.04 is a development not a release and on #ubuntu+1
<arseoinc> how do i register handle?
<Izaya> message nickserv
<Izaya> ./msg nickserv register
<kostkon> !register | arseoinc
<ubottu> arseoinc: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Izaya> oh nm lollolol
<_Tristan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7064680/ everything looks normal, but grub never shows up and my screen goes back and forth from black to off-black...
<xubuntu-netbook> So happy Xubuntu is working!!!
<cuete_> I'm having graphics issues with Ubuntu on an Acer Aspire E1-510-4487
<cuete_> when I try to run startx, it says it can't find the screens
<_Tristan> 0.02 btc (~$13) to the person who figures out the problem
<_Tristan> actually, make that 0.04
<arseoinc> xubuntu is running  you are the one doing the work
<SergeyServer> kostkon: well I installed it, but program wont run and it says same error. Is it possible that I need to change libraries I downloaded to that program or something like that?
<Izaya> Using LiLi to setup a key
<Izaya> <Izaya> "This kernel requires n x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<Izaya> anyone know how to resolve?
<Izaya> ubuntu 13.10
<SergeyServer> kostkon: here's the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7064691/
<kostkon> SergeyServer, wine launcher?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: yes
<SergeyServer> kostkon: it's warcraft3 stealthbot to moderate channels, and I found guide for ubuntu to run it, but still cannot manage
<SergeyServer> kostkon: could we go PM I send you guide and you try help if that possible?
<kostkon> SergeyServer, better keep it in here
<SergeyServer> kostkon: well this is guide http://www.stealthbot.net/board/index.php?showtopic=37720 maybe I could have missed something?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: so will you help me, please?
<kostkon> SergeyServer, but it explicitly says to download the files from that forum and place them into the app's folder. just follow the instructions
<SergeyServer> I dont know how to get into that
<SergeyServer> I dont have disk C
<SergeyServer> with all of it
<SergeyServer> I done know how to get there
<SergeyServer> plz tell me
<kostkon> SergeyServer, it says "Get the DLL files you need from this forum. I also suggest geting the vbrun60sp5 as well."
<SergeyServer> I already took the files and vbrun60sp5
<SergeyServer> I dont know where to *spot* them
<SergeyServer> I dont know how to get into C:\windows\system32
<the_stuntman> having a bit of a wierd issue here when trying to install mysql on this system after removing mariadb
<kostkon> SergeyServer, get the files, copy them into the stealth folder containing the app you have already created
<the_stuntman> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<the_stuntman> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<the_stuntman> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<the_stuntman> Preconfiguring packages ...
<the_stuntman> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No suchectory
<SergeyServer> kostkon yes I have already installed it, but can you tell me how I get to C:\windows\system32 to put files there?
<the_stuntman> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.35+dfsg-0+wheezy1_amd64.deb (
<the_stuntman>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kostkon> SergeyServer, actually it says " The reason why we aren't putting them in the /home/remy/.wine/c:/windows/system(32)" so obviously you don't need to do that
<SergeyServer> I dont know how to install to linux
<kostkon> SergeyServer, but as you can see your C drive in wine can be found in ~/.wine/drive_c
<SergeyServer> I dont have the function to install other place
<SergeyServer> pfff
<Izaya> anyone good at setting up virtual machines on a USB?
<svetoslav> Hi guys
<cuete_> I'm having an issue with xorg on a quad core Acer Aspire E1-510-4487. can anyone help?
<svetoslav> i have a problem with my PHP version
<the_stuntman> ok I figured out that issue, but now when trying to install the correct mysql-server I'm getting this  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installed
<svetoslav> i have currently PHP 5.5 but I need to use PHP 5.3 does anyone knows how can I install PHP 5.3 wothout mess up my entire LAMP ?
<svetoslav> the_stuntman, can't you install straight LAMP woth Tasksel?
<rww> the_stuntman: run "apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5", copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com, link the created paste here
<svetoslav> the_stuntman, can't you install straight LAMP with Tasksel?
<SergeyServer> kostkon: trollserv@trollserv-System-Product-Name:~$ ~/.wine/drive_c
<SergeyServer> bash: /home/trollserv/.wine/drive_c: Is a directory
<the_stuntman> unfortunantly, I'm dealing with files that are already on the system and apache and phpmyadmin are already installed. I was trying to get rid of mariadb because it seemed to be messing with some files
<SergeyServer> how I can make it show me hidden folders?
<the_stuntman> but not mysql doesn't want to install at all
<svetoslav> Anyone on the PHP5.5 -> PHP5.3 Issue?
<svetoslav> I need to downgrade
<cuete_> I'm having an issue with xorg on a quad core Acer Aspire E1-510-4487. can anyone help?
<kostkon> SergeyServer, ctrl+h or view -> show hidden files
<svetoslav> cuete_ : what is the issue?
<cuete_> I don't get video output. I'm finally able to actually interact with the system.
<the_stuntman> svetoslav I just tried to do tasksel to install the lamp stack and got this sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<SergeyServer> kostkon: still not working :@
<svetoslav> cuete_: check your drivers
<the_stuntman> sounds like something got messed up when I removed mariadb
<cuete_> I'm at the recovery Menu, I just don't know where to go from now.
#ubuntu 2015-03-02
<nemaona> yart: the application mspyt shows them, but irssi doesn't
<kostkon> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Odd-rationale> aum: Depends on the programming language, you might want to try the IRC channel for the specific language in question.
<yart> nemaona: give me a minute. i have to try something
<nemaona> ty
<aum> Odd-rationale, my bad, I meant to post that to the js group, but xchat was being a pain
<Odd-rationale> aum: No big deal. :-)
<bindi> so how can i create a raid0 array and install ubuntu on that?
<intrader> kll, I have not located the part command
<daftykins> !raid | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bindi> mdadm: super1.x cannot open /dev/sda1: Device or resource busy
<afroman> hello. I can't get my pc to hibernate, and I believe it might have something to do with the swap partition not being able to be used but I'm unsure. plz help
<bindi> so
<bindi> mdadm says device busy, fuser -mv /dev/sda1 says nothing
<yart> nemaona: check this out http://superuser.com/questions/509950/why-are-unicode-characters-not-rendering-correctly maybe your locales are not set properly
<nemaona> ok, thank you
<nemaona> before I look the article, I wanted to explain that I typed "locale -a", and it showed many english UTF8, like thisen_ZW.utf8
<nemaona> POSIX
<nemaona> ru_RU.utf8
<nemaona> ru_UA.utf8
<stikkemz> hey guys
<afroman> hello. I can't get my pc to hibernate, and I believe it might have something to do with the swap partition not being able to be used but I'm unsure. after running dpkg-reconfigure uswsup I get a message from cryptsetup "WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate:  " and 2 uuid
<yart> nemaona: my terminal has no problem with cyrillic characters. what's your font?
<stikkemz> i`m running ubuntu 14.10 and i find myself having some issues after some heavy 'apt-get upgrade's.. specially when they install new kernels, usually resulting in missing kernel headers and stuff. This then leads to some popup errors with "REPORT ISSUE" after reboot. Anyone else experiencing this?
<nemaona> yart: can you please suggest some irc channel in irc.freenode.net where cyrilic font is written, because I experienced problems when i tried to connect to irc.run.net
<Ben64> !ru | nemaona
<ubottu> nemaona: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nemaona> ubottu: yes, this is the problem, here letters work, there must be something wrong when I connect to that other irc server
<daftykins> that server is not our problem
<nemaona> ubottu: yes, sure
<daftykins> you're talking to a bot
<lasko> lol
<nemaona> i'm a polite bot
<lasko> Bot talking to a bot. gg.
<daftykins> i guess it's my fault for starting silly sunday :(
<nemaona> skynet.
<stikkemz> =)))
<hardtail> hey guys, salvaged my old MacBook Pro. to dual boot Ubuntu rEFInd is still needed today correct?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> hardtail: you've read the page for your model presumably?
<daftykins> if it has a recent release documented
<hardtail> no I will do that now I was looking at "How to Geeks" guide to install Ubuntu on OSX
<daftykins> that's unwise
<hardtail> ok
<daftykins> i'd just resize the HFS+ volume inside OS X, then try booting from flash drive/DVD and installing beside
<daftykins> depends what model though really, in x,y format
<hardtail> Early 2011, 8,2 - so I need to check this on the Ubuntu hardware compatibility?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<hardtail> ah thanks daftykins
<daftykins> wow nothing since oneiric
<daftykins> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<daftykins> tee-hee
<hardtail> XD so that's not ideal then?
<daftykins> just means you get to write the new guide :) signup and you can work on it too
<jmadero> hi all - I'm moving from nfs to samba and need some help getting it to mount
<daftykins> i wrote a page for an old macbook i got given
<jmadero> anyone around who can walk me through it?
<daftykins> gonna need more info than that, jmadero
<daftykins> :>
<jmadero> daftykins: honestly need help nearly from the beginning :-/ I've used nfs for years but it's causing some issues for me
<hardtail> haha that would be fun daftykins, i am working on linux foundation training and switching all my hardware to ubuntu now
<jmadero> daftykins: I installed samba on the server (Pi), I *think* I have the folder I need shared
<daftykins> hardtail: ah, neat. i need to get back on the edx.org course soon, got distracted
<jmadero> I installs cifs on the client
<jmadero> I guess I created a samba group and added my user to it
<daftykins> sounds unnecessary
<jmadero> daftykins: that's what I thought, but followed ubuntu documentation
<jmadero> daftykins: I get this when I try to mount mount error(112): Host is down
<jmadero> host is not down though
<daftykins> jmadero: so, step #1 is duplicating /etc/samba/smb.conf to /smb.conf.original to make a backup. Once that's done, edit it to create a share definition
<daftykins> oh you've already gotten that far?
<jmadero> yes
<jmadero> hold on let me share my conf
<daftykins> can you pastebin the file so i can... hehe
<jmadero> it's pretty simple one - literally one external drive
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> i was banging my head on the desk for hours once when i got a = sign missed or misplaced in the config though
<jmadero> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/sic14BcH
<jmadero> daftykins: basically just want to share that /media/MEGAMAN
<daftykins> is it ext4?
<jmadero> ntfs unfortunately
<daftykins> blaaaaaaargh
<jmadero> I know :-/
<daftykins> what does owner:group look like, when you "ls -al" in that path?
<jmadero> daftykins: on server?
<daftykins> yep
<jmadero> drwx------  1 pi   pi   4096 Feb 12 12:55 MEGAMAN
<daftykins> jmadero: ok, have you run "sudo smbpasswd -a pi" to create an SMB password for pi?
<jmadero> did not
<shurtagul> lasko, Heres the most recent documentation lol. https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Documentation/ You still have legacy streaming documentation.
<daftykins> it's meant to use the one you login with i think, but i've never seen it work
<jmadero> should I?
<daftykins> yep
<jmadero> done
<daftykins> so from the client, install 'smbclient' and try "smbclient //IP of Pi/share -U pi"
<jmadero> daftykins: even though on the client there is no user "Pi"
<jmadero> and should "share" be replaced with media/MEGAMAN?
<daftykins> nope, a share name is what is in [] within the config
<daftykins> correct, this is picking how you want to auth against the remote server with (credentials wise)
<jmadero> Connection to 192.168.1.66 failed (Error NT_STATUS_IO_DEVICE_ERROR)
<daftykins> i answered those two out of order to keep you on your toes *whistle* :D
<daftykins> can you ping?
<jmadero> daftykins: I can ssh into it
<jmadero> and mount it via nfs fine
<ConanDaCimmerian> :D
<jmadero> and yeah I can ping it
<daftykins> ah yeah that's a fair point. hey, it's sunday
<daftykins> well not anymore in my timezone...
<daftykins> what OS is on each?
<jmadero> raspbmc on the pi, ubuntu 14.10 on client
<daftykins> hrmm, i don't know how to deal with raspbmc for ensuring the services are running then
<jmadero> oh let me google real quick
<daftykins> technically out of scope for the channel :<
<daftykins> hopefully it's the standard "sudo service blah start/restart/stop" where blah is smbd or smb or somesuch
<twiler> Hey daftykins! Just the man I was hoping to run into! OK, dude, I have a doozie for ya!
<twiler> So, here's my issue:
<artifice> hi
 * daftykins gets excited
<twiler> I am trying to install a playstation 2 emulator, and  I have extracted the files for it into it's own folder: "pcsx2-1.2.2", ok?
<daftykins> well, having downloaded it and not got it in package form is a real shame
<twiler> is that at me, daftykins?
<daftykins> yep
<Schnabeltierchen> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?446887 <- may someone help a noob?
<daftykins> assuming that there *might* be a package that is
<daftykins> !find pcsx
<twiler> LOL, ok, so, wehat should I be looking for?
<ubottu> Found: pcsxr, pcsxr-dbg
<daftykins> mmm maybe not
<Squall5668> there is a ppa....
<jmadero> daftykins: restarted samba
<jmadero> same result
 * jmadero sighs
<ikonia> twiler: did you look at the package manager as I instructed you to ?
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2015/02/new-direction.html
<daftykins> Schnabeltierchen: go to #bash
<twiler> NO! I forgot to do that!
<Schnabeltierchen> kk ^^
<mike802> anyone care that i'm running out of stuff to do?
<mike802> for the fans
<ikonia> twiler: you lie - you said you where reading it at the time
<twiler> LOL, can you tell me how to do that again?
<daftykins> mike802: this is not a chat channel. #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<twiler> No ,dude, I really was!
<twiler> I don't lie about anything!
<ikonia> 19:51 < twiler> I am reading it right now!
<kostkon> twiler, open the software centre, search for it, install
<mike802> ty
<mike802> anyone excited about the steam box?
<ikonia> mike802: not for this channel
<mike802> no
<mike802> doesn't it run linux
<mike802> sorry, must not be ubuntu
<nicety> so i just did a factory reset on my dell
<twiler> I have brain damage, dude.. LIterally, ok? I sufered from an anoxic brain injury, which caused damage to the globus palladus of my brain, which is the area that controls the transition from short term to long term memory, ok? SO, I NEVER LIE, I LEGITIMATELY FORGET STUFF, RIGHT AFTER IT HAPPNS
<ikonia> mike802: it's nothing to do with this channel, so please keep it out
<iridescent> oh mu
<twiler> happens*
<nicety> and i'm pretty horrified... their backup service can't be disabled unless you have the pro version
<daftykins> mike802: you see that bit where i said not a chat channel? :)
<mike802> no
<nicety> time to learn linux
<mike802> steam migrating to ubuntu isn't a big deal
<daftykins> mike802: it's support questions *only* In here.
<nicety> actually time to buy a new system
<mike802> that's a little insulting
<mike802> oh, i get it
<nicety> can somebody recommend to me a laptop brand that has the least privacy invasion
<kostkon> mike802, this is a support channel
<nicety> so i can throw ubuntu on there
<ikonia> nicety: the brand has nothing to do with your privacy
<ikonia> nicety: try the ##hardware channel
<nicety> ikonia it kind of does
<ikonia> nicety: it really doesn't
<iridescent> superfish lmao
<nicety> lol yes it does
<daftykins> it doesn't, seriously foolish claim
<nicety> the brand determines firmware
<daftykins> any brand could have a nefarious modified boot ROM
<nicety> but since you guys don't know
<ikonia> nicety: no it doesn't
<nicety> i guess is should ask better educated people
<nicety> thx
<nicety> bye
<daftykins> you don't know what you're talking about, sorry :)
<daftykins> what an idiot
<twiler> daftykins, can you help me out when you get a minute?
<ikonia> twiler: read the link
<iridescent> dangs cold
<ikonia> twiler: it shows you the package manager
<daftykins> i thought others were helping you, twiler
<twiler> I'll wait patiently.
<ikonia> twiler: I just "reminded" you 20 minutes ago
<ikonia> twiler: you don't need to wait - read the link
<twiler> ok, ikonia.
<ikonia> twiler: this level of spoon feeding will not continue
<twiler> What's with the quotes?
<ikonia> twiler: to "remind" you of the fact that you told me you where already reading the document
<sargentmki> beep
<twiler> Damn dude, my bad.. I didn't know you were getting so irritated with me, damn, you know what? Don't worry about it, I'll never ask another question here again, ever! Since you decide the level of help that's appropriate, and you get all irritated and junk, I wouldn't want you to end up "spoon - feeding me" too much!! So, I'm outta here! Oh, yeah dude, and just so you know: You just returned me to a loyal windows user, because, at least i
<twiler> n those chat rooms, people don't get all high and mighty, and get off on themselves, enforcing "rules" arbitrarily, juust because they happen to notice you asked the same question twice, or you didn't take someone's "advice" quickliy enough, etc.. So,, Yeah dude. You've officially just lost somneone who would have been a lifelong, loyal, advocate of linux, due to your holier than thou attitude. You've stunk up the place, and now, your st
<twiler> ink is synonymous with linux to mne..
<daftykins> the entitled ones amuse me
<ObrienDave> rough crowd tonight ;P
<stikkemz> what was that rant about?
<ObrienDave> non-appropriate "free" help LOL
<daftykins> doesn't matter, move on
<compdoc> I got off on myself, and it pissed him off
<stikkemz> yeah, he is a windows user at heart.. his attitude is not one that will get him far in linux
<hardtail> all I can say is wow.
<ikonia> lets not say any more about it and move on with #ubuntu support
<ikonia> (please)
<stikkemz> agree
<noob23> Hi, still trying to figure this out
<noob23> My internal soundcard is Realtek ALC272X
<daftykins> 'this' ?
<daftykins> can you type on one line more? no need to hit enter
<noob23> The thing I was here before. My soundcard isn't playing any sounds in my browser, and videos seem to be playing too quickly
<noob23> Or rather the frame rate seems higher than normal
<crismacjal> ola
<noob23> Sorry, I'll be back in a bit
<bacon> Hi, I recently encountered an error when using sudo. The error was '<user> is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.' Where is this reported to? To my knowledge, I am the only user.
<daftykins> yeah, to root.
<daftykins> or any admin probably
<Ben64> bacon: what is the output of "groups"
<bacon> Sorry, I was just wondering where the log file where it is reported to is.
<rnat> bacon are you in the sudoers list?
<stikkemz> rnat,  he isn`t..
<tnkhanh> hi everyone!
 * tnkhanh smiles
<DrManhattan> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<DrManhattan> STILL no fix for this? Seriously?
<rnat> stikkemz: its better to state the reason behind the error explicitly and make him solve it himself. :)
<stikkemz> rnat, some people don't get the *hint* :p
<rnat> Are there any sys admins in here
<k1l> the internet is full of sysadmins ;)
<TheNet> rnat: this is #ubuntu, what do you think?
<rhapsody> pretty simple question.  I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and I am wondering how do I open pdf links from firefox inside the page and not in my external browser?
<Cornell> Evening all.  My ubuntu 12.04 installation is sending about 180 kb/s, and I can't figure out why.  I've rebooted with a Mint LiveCD, and am listening to radio on Totem and I'm sending about 400 b/s.  I'm trying to find out what process is sending the 180 kb/s.
<rhapsody> right now it only allows me the option of saving as or open externally
<Ben64> rhapsody: what version of firefox
<rhapsody> Ben64, it is 36.0
<Ben64> open firefox preferences, go to applications, type pdf, what is listed there?
<rhapsody> Ben64, I think that answers it....it is set to always ask instead of preview in browser.  Many Thanks!
<Ben64> :)
<Cornell> I also note that Mint LiveCD netstat currently shows two ESTABLISHED connections, Totem and Pidgin.  But Ubuntu, when using Pidgin, I had three connections.
<Cornell> Or maybe it was two, and three PulseAudio connections.  None on LiveCD.
<Ben64> Cornell: wireshark
<Cornell> Is my PulseAudio doing something wierd?
<Cornell> Ben64: I'd used tcpdump to capture a bunch, and opened the captured file with wireshark and... I've no clue what I was looking at.  I did note a large number of RTS going to a 244.0.0.x address.
<Cornell> Could PulseAudio have been configured to send out a stream?
<Cornell> And how would I find out?
<rnat> TheNet: The same thing " this is #ubuntu" :P
<Ben64> Cornell: with wireshark...
<reconmaster> in virtualbox, got some shared folders mounted and they are in the group vboxsf. my user is in the group vboxsf, but when i try to cd into the folder i get a permission denied unless i am root
<reconmaster> any ideas
<Ben64> reconmaster: ls -l /path/to/shared/folder
<Ben64> reconmaster: correction ---> ls -ld /path/to/shared/folder
<reconmaster> Ben64: drwxrwx--- root vboxsf 8192 *date* sf_folder
<hardtail> hey daftykins I know you said HFS +, I'm in Disk Utility on OSX . Should Ubuntu has to be non journaled right? All I can choose is ExFat, DOS or Free space.
<reconmaster> user i want to have access is in vboxfs
<Ben64> reconmaster: are you sure you're a member of that group
<daftykins> hardtail: you're only making empty space, you're not going to create anything from OS X
<reconmaster> Ben64: groups under that user => wheel vboxsf groups
<hardtail> right ok thank you daftykins
<reconmaster> whell vboxsf users*
<Ben64> reconmaster: so you're not on ubuntu
<reconmaster> ?
<Ben64> those aren't the groups you'd have under ubuntu
<reconmaster> im not typing everything and users is generic for the username
<reconmaster> Ben64: if you need to see all the groups here they are
<Cornell> How can wireshark show me the process that's sending the data out?
<reconmaster> username adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare wheel
<Ben64> reconmaster: so what OS are you on
<reconmaster> ubuntu
<nicety> hi is ikonia here
<Ben64> not with that "wheel" group
<reconmaster> i changed sudo to wheel for other reasons
<reconmaster> sigh nm i'll file a bug report
<daftykins> nicety: i hope you're not back to argue again
<nicety> no
<nicety> i was actually coming back to apologize
<nicety> i didn't know he had aspergers
<daftykins> applying labels to people won't make your silly idea true, nicety :) now please take it elsewhere.
<Ben64> nicety: if you'd like to talk to him, go to #ubuntu-ops
<atal421> can anyone explain to me the basics of setting up development environment in the cloud? (on ubuntu, vim, digitalocean or linode, tmux). i've never setup an ubuntu server before
<daftykins> 'development environment' means a lot of things.
<daftykins> you're going to want to narrow that one down :)
<nicety> somebody told me
<rnat> vim *sigh*
<nicety> so you know, my bad
<stikkemz> atal421, why do you want to set up an ubuntu server? hope i don`t get flamed for this but ubuntu is great as a desktop environment but for server environments you would probably better look into centos / debian
<daftykins> nothing wrong with ubuntu server
<atal421> stikkemz: i'm remote from work for a while
<atal421> stikkemz: i'd like to pair with co-workers
<Cornell> Gonna leave for a bit, and reboot into Ubuntu
<stikkemz> daftykins, i`m not gonna get into why that`s not the case..
<atal421> stikkemz: with a server in the cloud we could just ssh in and tmux
<atal421> stikkemz: no GUI, interent is slow where i am
<daftykins> stikkemz: nah do tell, i'm open to new ideas - certainly not married to a given thought
<stikkemz> atal421, so you need to run a desktop environment with multiple people on a central machine?
<atal421> daftykins: how can i narrow that "dev envoronment" comment down so that i'm more clear?
<gshmu> My Ubuntu 3.13-46 can't shutdown(reboots), I update kernel to 3.16-31, but do nothing after click login
<Ben64> stikkemz: if you're going to suggest against something, you should have facts to back it up, or it's just FUD
<daftykins> atal421: what do you want to develop...
<atal421> stikkemz: not sure "desktop" is needed, but i need ti pair
<daftykins> a GUI on a VPS is just oodles and oodles of wrong
<atal421> daftykins: rails
<daftykins> ok, so some web jazz
<daftykins> i know nothing about that
<atal421> web jazz it is
<atal421> daftykins: this isn't a web jazz question, this is a "once i buy a digital ocean server and i log in, do i need to do anything or can i just apt-get my dev environment up?" question
<stikkemz> Ben64, ubuntu means canonical so they package thins as they consider, and let's face it.. ubuntu is great but it isn`t really the most stable distro available
<Ben64> stikkemz: again, no facts
<stikkemz> Ben64, on a server you really want stability, and from past experience I never had issues with debian/centos on servers
<daftykins> atal421: well if you want a GUI, getting a VPS is just... no
<stikkemz> Ben64, but i can`t seem to not have problems with ubuntu from time to time
<atal421> daftykins: no gui
<cornell> Hello again
<atal421> daftykins: it's vim + tmux
<Ben64> stikkemz: anecdotal...
<stikkemz> Ben64, if you`re gonna be a jesus freak about it, be my guest
<daftykins> atal421: why don't you just throw $10 on a digitalocean account then try?
<stikkemz> Ben64,  go marry canonical for all i care
<daftykins> anyway i have to go now.
<DrMax> question: aside from Avahi, what Ubuntu package could broadcast SSDP packets?
<atal421> daftykins: haha, cause i didn't want to screw it up... i really have no idea about the first thing to do after one buys an account on one of these services
<cornell> Google told me about nethogs.
<daftykins> stikkemz: why would you bring religion into this? that's childish and beneath this channel, don't bring such silly statements here again please.
<cornell> I've rebooted into Ubuntu, installed nethogs and run, as root, for eth1 (don't have an eth0)
<daftykins> use what you want, but yeah your opinion is based on your own experience alone - as is mine that mine run fine :>
<cornell> Nethogs shows appropriate sent and received, sending about 0.5 kb/s.  But System Monitor is showing sending 180 kb/s.
<Hardtail> hey daftykins, just tried to usb after creating the free space. it found the installer no problem - selected "try ubuntu" then it went to load, black screen with 'no device controller found" it actually turned the backlighting on my keyboard and then just hung there so I had to force a reboot
<rnat> atal421: play some interstellar bgm and read this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04
<daftykins> hrmm, novel
<atal421> rnat: thanks for the link, not sure i understand what interstellar bgm means though
<stikkemz> daftykins, it wasn`t a religious thing, it was a a joke.. canonical packages things following some standards that other distros (like debian) create. It`s the same concept behind not installing Mint instead of ubuntu.. yeah, mint looks nice, but it`s based on older versions of ubuntu, so if you want the newest packages you will go for ubuntu over mint.. same things goes for ubuntu and debian
<Ben64> cornell: pastebin the output of "netstat -np | grep -v ^unix"
<Ben64> !latest | stikkemz
<ubottu> stikkemz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rnat> atal421: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj8lcyHro8g if you get bored reading
<cornell> Any particular pastebin y'all like?
<daftykins> seems like no factor to me
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cornell> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10495975/
<Ben64> cornell: theres your answer (probably)
<cornell> What are you seeing, Ben64?
<Ben64> shows what connections you have and whats making them
<Ben64> dropbox, pidgin, totem
<cornell> Yes
<stikkemz> Ben64, right.. ok.. categorized me and this conversation is over.
<cornell> Dropbox should be doing next to nothing, pidgin a bit more, and totem sending littile, receiving a lot.
<cornell> Which nethogs shows
<Ben64> cornell: i'm not seeing the issue?
<cornell> Interesting, Ben64.  I don't see anything in netstat, nor nethogs, but the System Monitor is showing that I'm sending 180 kb/s.
<cornell> It seems like I have three tools, two are saying  all's well, and the third is saying I'm sending out piles of stuff.
<cornell> I'm thinking two are right and one is wrong.
<daftykins> close the other programs, watch for a change
<cornell> Me, daftykins?
<xbox> hello
<daftykins> cornell: yep
<cornell> I've tried that, with totem and dropbox, no effect.  But when I kill pulseaudio, it restarts immediately.
<xbox> algum br aqui
<Hardtail> dafty would that error be from an improper usb build or because of the bootloader topic we discussed earlier?
<Ben64> !br | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cornell> bbiab
<Ben64> cornell: pulseaudio -k
<daftykins> Hardtail: depends if you're booting EFI or legacy i guess, it might factor in your success.
<cornell> pulseaudio shows with a new pid.
<daftykins> i gotta sleep, nn fellow volunteers \o
<Hardtail> I believe the usb was EFI but I guess you mean the system
<Hardtail> ok, goodnight daftykins take care and thanks once again friend
<daftykins> np :) good luck
<KillshotBR> help i am BR
<atal421> rnat music? not sure i follow? but i did see the movie on the way over here (i'm in japan)
<Hardtail> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on a macbook pro? I partitioned some 100gb free space in disk utility, built USB 64bit and booted into it. Got to Grub selected try ubuntu and the only error was 'no device controller'
<somsip> !mac | Hardtail
<ubottu> Hardtail: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rnat> atal421: idk about you but some music just like interstellar and ghost in the shell makes reading dry article interesting
<atal421> rnat: ahhhh, i see
<Hardtail> thanks somsip
<rnat> atal421: :P
<lancaster> join /#linux
<somsip> lancaster: /join #linux
<trrees> Hi, I have booted lubuntu from a usb on an old ThinkPad, but I cannot detect Wifi... any thought on what to do?
<lancaster> my bad i knew that one lol
<lancaster> i'm wondering if its possible put a password on su command
<lancaster> so if do a sudo su
<lancaster> i get a different password that my user had
<cornell> back
<trrees> I tried going to the additional drivers section, but it says that no propietary drivers are detected.
<rnat> trrees: lspci | grep -i wireless
<Ben64> lancaster: you should not be doing "sudo su"
<cornell> I'm thinking that System Monitor isn't showing an accurate situation.  Seem reasonable?
<trrees> rnat: I'll try that; is the bar between lspci and grep necessary?
<Ben64> cornell: possibly
<Ben64> trrees: yes
<cornell> lancaster: sudo su may be convenient but it defeats the purpose of protecting your system from mistakes, or worse.
<trrees> Ben64: How does one type it?
<Ben64> cornell: it also creates a bad environment and can cause problems and prevent you from logging in
<Ben64> trrees: shift + \ usually
<cornell> I'm going with that, Ben64; System Monitor is misinforming.
<cornell> That too Ben64.
<lancaster> Ben64 thanks how can i remove su from my user?
<Ben64> lancaster: not sure what you mean
<lancaster> so when i try sudo su i get a permission denied
<lancaster> i dont want my user can be a root
<cornell> Wouldn't that be the sudoers file?
<lancaster> so i need do sudo but not su with this specific user
<trrees> rnat: I entered this and received no output.
<trrees> rnat: I suppose that means that there is no wireless capability?
<Ben64> lancaster: what do you need sudo for then? and for real, don't use "sudo su"
<rnat> trrees: to confirm that you can try lshw
<rnat> trrees: you may have to install lshw
<trrees> rnat: lshw gives lots of output... what am I looking for?
<lancaster> it dont asks for a password
<lancaster> if i put a password on root user i will asked?
<trrees> rnat: I found a CardBus bridge
<lancaster> that will solve my problem
<Ben64> lancaster: that will not solve your problem, it will create more
<trrees> rnat: PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller from Texas Instruments.
<Ben64> lancaster: please answer my question
<lancaster> why?
<Ben64> because thats how this channel works
<rnat> trrees: you should be looking under the network section
<trrees> rnat: There is an ethernet interface....
<cornell> Well, thank you all for your kind assistance and patience, especially Ben64... But I've got to go shovel snow with ice on it ;-(
<trrees> rnat: ...and that looks to be all.
<rnat> trrees:  description: Wireless interface
<shurtagul> http://uppix.com/f-142524039350954f3d0ac0018705d.png What do I put in Path?
<lancaster> sorry i didnt see your question my what was about why will not solve my problem
<trrees> rnat: Nothing.... which is odd because the product description : http://www.cnet.com/products/thinkpad-t/specs/ says it has wifi...
<Ben64> lancaster: what do you need sudo for?
<lancaster> my user need root priviliges but can turn in root user with su
<Ben64> lancaster: ok, thats what you don't need sudo for, what do you need sudo for??
<lancaster> need install and remove packages
<tmh1999> Hi guys, I hope some one could help me :D I am running Ubuntu Precise 12.04 and I have a process start at startup : /usr/lib/libmenu-cache1/libexec/menu-cached . I am wondering what is this process and what does it do?
<Ben64> lancaster: do you have a second user with full permissions to use sudo already?
<shurtagul> Anyone experienced in using vlc to stream over http?
<lancaster> nope but thinking on create one
<Ben64> lancaster: well you need to if you want to limit sudo on a user
<tmh1999> Hi guys, I hope some one could help me :D I am running Ubuntu Precise 12.04 and I have a process start at startup : /usr/lib/libmenu-cache1/libexec/menu-cached . I am wondering what is this process and what does it do?
<tmh1999> sorry I just got disconnected
<rnat> trrees: try installing iwlegacy
<yourname_> google it
<Ben64> yourname_: not helpful
<trrees> rnat: Okay - how might I do this with not ethernet? Can I transfer it by usb?
<rnat> trrees: yup
<trrees> rnat: which one would you recommend :https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlegacy ?
<Guest15407> ss
<Guest15407> hio
<dsyntax> i've noticed performance decrease when i am writing to the swap... would anyone reccomend a super low swapiness (05-10) or no swap at all...
<dsyntax> :)
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: depends; under load what returns from terminal command -> free <- for the 'swap' usage ?
<killshotBR> help
<killshotBR> algum rasileiro....
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i'll check it out, usually its when i'm downloading torrents (large ones)... i'll usually be at 2-5% on qbittorrent... then when its writing i'll be at 99% usage.
<dsyntax> i'd say i was at like 25% active and 75% cache
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: Sounds like ya running low on ram, and having to compensate with using swap apace .. how much ram is installed ?
<bryan> which is best between 14.04 and 14.10
<Ben64> bryan: depends on your needs
<lasko> The term "best" of anything is very personal and depends on your needs.
<lasko> Generally a high version of something implies it has been revisioned to have "better" stuff in it or "better bugs" depending on how you look at it lol
<lasko> But ultimately it is against based on your needs/wants and the amount of work you're willing to put into it.
<lasko> again*
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i've got 4gb ram :/
<bryan> my laptop seems to be a hole lot slower with 14.10
<Bashing-om> bryan: 14.04 == Long Term Support == stability . 14.10 has 9 months support. are you willing to trade newest for the effort ?
<dsyntax> all seems to work well... it just gets sluggish for 5 seconds when qbittorrent writes... i guess i'll just have to deal... would you say i shouldn't disable swap?
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i like how you threw the == in there XD
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: You should not be hammering swap with 4 gigs of ram ... I too run 4 gigs .. and have swappines set to a value of 10 .. I rarely touch the swap partiton ( and I have a very small swap partition) .
<dsyntax> i've got my swappiness at 10 as well... i think i'll have to wait till my next rig
<dsyntax> <--- poor man with a single core
<bryan> i have 14.04 back on it now.  which one has the longest support time?
<elow> dsyntax, you won't have my sympathy
<dsyntax> elow, i doubt i will ever get that :D
<bazhang> bryan 14.04 has five years support
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: Poor folks got poor ways ... me I learn to replace the motherboard . A mother board is now-a-days is affordable ( just a few pennies a-day put away) ..
<bryan> ok thanks.
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i'm running a laptop, celeron @ 1.8 ghz, 4gb ram ddr2... i've been thinking to buy a pentium 4 extreme (same chipset) for $6
<dsyntax> probably the best investment i could do.
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: Celeron; what DE are you running ? have you considered a lighter environment ?
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i'm on mate atm. same happens with xfce
<dsyntax> and lxde
<dsyntax> Bashing-om, i'm gonna pass out, i'm sure i'll see you again in the future :D goodnight
<Bashing-om> dsyntax: Yeah. I try to be around .. tried different torrent clients ? ( I am sure) ... is torrenting the only time swap space is hit so hard ?
<dsyntax> pretty much, and seems its when i'm downloading large torrents 10gb+ (i like games, getting one of the largest native linux game collections
<trrees> Is it possible that lspci wouldn't detect a wifi device?
<bazhang> trrees, if its a usb dongle
<duckey> Hello. I am having some problems with my pc. I tried to install Debian Linux on it and I had on gui to work with. Then I tried to install Ubuntu 14.04.1 and now nothing will reconize my hard drive. I am completely lost. Please help. Ps I techencally dont have an OS. But I prefer Linux.
<duckey> *Hello. I am having some problems with my pc. I tried to install Debian Linux on it and I had on gui to work with. Then I tried to install Ubuntu 14.04.1 and now nothing will reconize my hard drive. I am completely lost. Please help. Ps I techencally dont have an OS. But I prefer Linux.
<trrees> bazhang: Do you mean, connects by usb port? This one is in the laptop itself I believe...
<duckey> woah
<sidi> whats the name of the default icon theme in 15.04?
<atal421> can anyone explain to me how to share a directory and all it's contents between all users on the machine?
<atal421> i crated a fodler called "shared"
<atal421> i want any user who loggs in to see the "shared" directory and be able to add remove from it
<Jpmh> ata
<Jpmh> atal421: set the directory to permits 0777 and then all can read/write
<atal421> Jpmh: sounds good, i know nothing of how to do this... i've been googling for a while. can i ahve a link? perhaps i'm not googling the right term
<Jpmh> atal421: mkdir /shared;chmod 0777 /shared
<atal421> on it
<pizenblues> kk
<atal421> Jpmh: when i log out and log in as another user i don't see the "shared" directory at all
<Jpmh> atal421: how are you looking for it
<atal421> just logging in, good point
<atal421> one sec
<atal421> Jpmh: so i want something like, every user that logs in, will see the "shared" directory in their "home"
<atal421> home folder/home directory.... whatever that first workspace is once they've logged in
<Jpmh> that's a little different - then I would probably link, look up the ln command, that /shared into their homes
<atal421> symlink or something
<Jpmh> no, look up the ln, that is the link command
<crlcan81> I know this is supposed to be mostly for Ubuntu and the default programs within Ubuntu, but I'm curious if anyone here knows anything about Cairo Dock, because I've got a small problem whenever I customize my sounds on it.
<josselin> hello
<josselin> hi everybody
<crlcan81> hi doctor nick
<benbrunec> is this right channel to ask about support for 208.11 AC WiFi?
<icetooth> atal421, you could mount --bind an entire directory
<icetooth> bind mount they call it
<atal421> icetooth: sure, have no idea what that means
<atal421> like, i think i'm just going to create a directory in the basic user home
<atal421> and then just make sure suders can see that directory
<crlcan81> well if it means what I think it means the 'mount' command causes a directery to be used, and bind makes it stick?
<crlcan81> I've never used the bind command, am I correct in my terminology for Linux?
<icetooth> yeah mount --bind /path/to/shared/dir /home/user/whetev
<atal421> icetooth: so what does that line do?
<atal421> mount --bind /path/to/shared/dir /home/user/whetev
<icetooth> it mounts one directory at another location
<icetooth> so you can have as many directories as you want pointing to a single location
<crlcan81> basically creating a 'link' to that directory, that's cool.
<crlcan81> I wondered what that command was.
<icetooth> or as many as you can stand in /proc/mounts
<icetooth> the documentation is available if you type 'man mount'  and search for bind mounts in there
<atal421> cool
<icetooth> in terminal
<Nikesh> In Linux Mint, the prompt shows colour (like <green>chronos@peppy</><blue>~ $</>
<Nikesh> How can i achieve this in ubuntu?
<nextech> Hello Epson printer L120 can run to ubunto 10.04?
<nextech> how to install printer epson L120 into ubuntu OS?
<compaq615> holla
<compaq615> can somebody help
<somsip> !ask | compaq615
<ubottu> compaq615: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compaq615> compaq 615 ,have instaled ubuntu,but overheating,sugest some other
<sorenode> Hi, in command line, if I am searching for a file in a particular path; and I want the directory where the file is
<sorenode> how do I do that??
<somsip> sorenode: what are you using so far?
<r00t> You mean like 'find filename'?
<EriC^^> sorenode, i think he wants something like dirname
<EriC^^> sorenode, dirname /path/to/file
<somsip> EriC^^: yeah - pretty sure I did this with him a few days ago which is why I pushed back on him
<sorenode> me?
<sorenode> I am trying to use cut
<sorenode> but dynamic filesize
<sorenode> filenam-size
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<sorenode> figured it thanks for dirname
<somsip> sorenode: so what is the current command you are using right now to find this file?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm trying to install a mail server by seeing https://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<sorenode> I could do using dirname
<sorenode> I am using find
<sorenode> and using the output
<somsip> sorenode: full command
<sorenode> dirname output
<Emmanuel_Chanel> My Ubuntu is 14.04. And I need rather UNIX account mail...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But the mail server doesn't work...
<tarak_> hey, i cannot compile unity using remake-unity command
<sorenode> oops, somsip
<sorenode> didn't se
<sorenode> but here is what I was using
<sorenode> find “$sdir” $file
<sorenode> cut -c-12 $file
<sorenode> coz my files were having standardnamesize
<somsip> sorenode: use this constuct - find . -type f -name '*.png' | xargs -n1 dirname
<sorenode> sorry
<sorenode> ok ok
<sorenode> :)
<sorenode> thanks
<somsip> sorenode: just swap in your pahe and filename search and that should do it
<somsip> *path
<miroesq> Frsh install of Ubuntu 10.04.4. Trying to install flex-devel, but getting the message that couldn't find package flex-devel
<somsip> !find flex | miroesq
<ubottu> miroesq: Found: flex, flex-doc, jflex, ruby-flexmock, cl-flexi-streams, cl-flexichain, flex-old, flex-old-doc, flexbackup, flexbar (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flex&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<somsip> miroesq: anything in there or on the link that helps?
<miroesq> somsip: I will check it out right now. thank you
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Kernel says that the segfault occurs...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> on /var/log/syslog
<wldcordeiro> What's a good PDF reader for Ubuntu? I'm not too fond of the included one.
<miroesq> somsip: No, wasn't there.
<delt> Hello
<EriC^^> wldcordeiro, there's okular
<delt> here's a good one. i have an old pci sound card (als4000) ...the driver loads normally at bootup, but i don't get any sound device or midi port
<delt> ie. it doesn'
<delt> )(*&^%$#
<delt> ie. it doesn't show up in, say, pavucontrol or alsamixer, but lsmod clearly shows the module (snd_als4000) loaded.
<wldcordeiro> EriC^^: I'll check it out.
<wldcordeiro> I wish Sumatra PDF was more than just Windows.
<wldcordeiro> Lightweight and awesome.
<delt> [pts/9][root@phobos]:~# dmesg | grep -i als4000
<delt> [   28.506076] snd_als4000 0000:05:01.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)
<delt> no idea wtf is going on.....
<wldcordeiro> EriC^^: Looks like that's KDE?
<delt> yeah, okular is a kde application
<greenpiper> hi im having a really weird bluetooth discovery issue.  i have an ubuntu 14 machine and a bluetooth speaker, i successfully paired thte two and was using them, but then i restarted my computer due to a crash, and now the speaker cant be discovered. any ideas?
<greenpiper> also, the 'searching for devices' wheel seems to be frozen im not sure if that makes a difference
<delt> YESSS my old SB live still works, so no need for that piece of junk :D
<delt> i just need the db15 midi port to work
<delt> ok good night everyone!
<pretodor> guys, consider the following images:
<pretodor> img 1: http://i.imgur.com/3oqIj9z.jpg
<pretodor> this is my dashboard. as you can see, i have pidgin's icon there
<pretodor> img 2: http://i.imgur.com/bK3wQX3.jpg
<pretodor> this is my system tray. what i am trying to do is move pidgin from my
<pretodor> dashboard to the system tray. i still want pidgin to run in the background
<pretodor> but i don't want the program to take any space on my dashboard
<pretodor> now here's the kicker: i don't know how to do this
<pretodor> I found a solution on a forum where it said that I should change the preferences
<pretodor> of 'Show system tray icon' to 'Always' (see img 3: http://i.imgur.com/4i3lU0e.jpg)
<pretodor> but that didn't help. i would appreciate any help you guys could give me.
<dmoore314> \quit
<EriC^^> pretodor, look into blacklisting it in gsettings launcher
<pretodor> EriC^^, could you elaborate on that. I am afraid I do not know how to do that.
<EriC^^> pretodor, nevermind, there's no option to blacklist anything in dconf-editor
<pretodor> EriC^^, okay
<miroesq> I have libssl-dev installed, but keep getting this error "error: OpenSSL >= 1.0.1e and associated developement headers required"
<crlcan81> Does anyone know a good program to remove video from something like from youtube, and leave just the audio?
<Ben64> ffmpeg, mplayer come to mind
<crlcan81> didn't know mplayer did that.
<crlcan81> I just hope it doesn't do the same thing making a dvd does to my computer :(
<crlcan81> Which is better? ffmpeg or mplayer?
<crlcan81> by better I mean uses less system resources to do it.
<buu> How do I install something that provides syscall-template.S for gdb?
<grafs50> I have an arduino uno. Whenever I plug it into a usb port, it gets disconnected. Any ideas why this may be?
<Ben64> grafs50: what is the "it" that gets disconnected?
<grafs50> I'll post the dmesg | tail info
<grafs50> [29577.995117] cdc_acm 1-1.2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device [29577.996120] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm [29577.996123] cdc_acm: USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters [29578.453141] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3
<grafs50> [30634.475325] ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA, queues=0x004! [30634.489318] ath: phy0: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000028 AR_DIAG_SW=0x02000020 DMADBG_7=0x0000a400 [30634.489353] ath: phy0: Could not stop RX, we could be confusing the DMA engine when we start RX up [30660.509070] ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA, queues=0x004! [30660.523083] ath: phy0: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000028 AR_DIAG_SW=0x02000020 DM
<SchrodingersScat> sometimes when I do a copy via file manager, the resulting file isn't the same size.  this is concerning
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat, is it to another filesystem?
<kls8426> HI
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: no, the same. different directory in my home.
<SchrodingersScat> I should probably mention I'm in xubuntu 14.10 and using thunar.
<fluvvell> Anyone useful with xorg setup? I have a 30" 2550x1600 display which when wrangled to get screen at full resolution, gives sparkly pixels and after a couple of minutes goes black
<naga123> ka
<naga123> ll
<tharinduNA> hi
<Nikesh> Hm.. any ideas: I installed Ubuntu on my chromebook, which has no page up/down buttons. How to map them?
<EriC^^> Nikesh, xmodmap
<EriC^^> Nikesh, open and terminal and type xev, press the keys and get the keycodes
<Nikesh> EriC^^: OK. I am unsure how to make a combo with xmodmap. I would like alt+up/down arrow to be page up/down. Alt is 64 and up/down are 111/116. xmodmap -e "keycode 111 = Prior" ???
<Nikesh> (but that would make up = page up, not alt+up)
<EriC^^> Nikesh, not sure you can make combo's with it i think it's a key per key mapping
<__jack> Hi, I want to install Kubuntu 15.04 on my Mac, but is there an amd64+mac iso for it?
<EriC^^> Nikesh, there's another tool you could use to make combos
<Nikesh> EriC^^: do you know what it is called?
<EriC^^> Nikesh, i think it's called xbindkeys
<EriC^^> Nikesh, there's also a gui app for it, xbindkeys-config
<__jack> I couldn't find a amd64+mac for 14.04/14.10 either.
<Nikesh> EriC^^: ah thank you
<EriC^^> Nikesh, http://askubuntu.com/questions/105224/ctrl-page-down-ctrl-page-up
<EriC^^> Nikesh, no problem
<LeBlaaanc> guys how can i make a globbing list run ffmpeg multiple times in a bash script ?
<LeBlaaanc> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/48e0586349d7156e8217
<Guest96235>  hi anyone done gsm BTS
<pgunnars> hey, in dire need of help. I installed CUDA 6.5 on ubuntu 14.x and it completely fubared me, cant log in, network manager is out
<pgunnars> tried uninstalling all the nvidia drivers/CUDA toolkit
<pgunnars> cant install new ones since I cant connect to the internet
<Nikesh> pgunnars: any way to get them onto a flashdrive?
<pgunnars> install packages manually?
<pgunnars> do you know which ones exacly? nvidia-commons and nvidia-settings?
<pgunnars> nvidia-current(
<Nikesh> no.. i am not sure, sorry. but yes, should be a way to install them manually if you have them on a drive, you can use dpkg to install them
<Nikesh> i assume (not sure) that a large percentage of this channel are in the usa, which are mostly asleep right now. maybe in about 6hrs there will be more people around who could help
<pgunnars> is there a reinstall function in dpkg
<tnkhanh> pgunnars: does uninstall then install work?
<fry_> Where is the ubuntu touch iso for download? I want to install it in a vm
<cfhowlett> !touch | fry_
<ubottu> fry_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dibblego> sound through HDMI has crackling on 14.04 — can anybody suggest why this is?
<Aaran> if I had a deployment of around 200 dual boot macs what would be my best option for binding to and authenticating against active directory?
<andy__> switching them to ubuntu
<MichaelHabib> lol .. just found out I have 16GB of system log files !! and was wondering why my parition fills up fast
<MichaelHabib> file:///var/log/kern.log.1
<MichaelHabib> file:///var/log/kern.log
<MichaelHabib> file:///var/log/syslog.1
<MichaelHabib> file:///var/log/syslog
<MichaelHabib> Can I just delete them ?
<cfhowlett> michael_mbp, yes
<cfhowlett> MichaelHabib, ^^
<MichaelHabib> ;)
<Seburoh> Q: Is there a difference between Lubuntu & Ubuntu besides the default desktop application? Like, if I install Ubuntu, and then manually install LXDE on that, is that different somehow?
<hateball> MichaelHabib: if they are that large you should probably have a look at the contents of them tho, something sounds off
<cfhowlett> Seburoh, different and look and feel is the primary difference
<andy__> Lubuntu uses the Lubuntu-desktop package.
<andy__> ...
<rosco_y> does anyone have a link explaining how to network windows 8.1 workstation with Ubuntu 14.10 workstation?
<cfhowlett> !samba | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Aaran> The requested URL /12.04/serverguide/C.css/windows-networking.html was not found on this server.
<MichaelHabib> hateball: ty, I will watch out for the next logfile and read it, opening a 8GB log file will be hard to read !
<MichaelHabib> hehe
<andy__> samba would be the best place to start with networking ubuntu and Windows computers together.
<MichaelHabib> and I have problem booting ubuntu using root=UUID=xxx  , but works fine with  /dev/sdX#  syntax !
<rosco_y> Aaron, ty--I thought maybe I was doing something wrong, and maybe that was why I couldn't open the page :)
<MichaelHabib> knowing the UUID is correct and the same one is shown from grub2 CL
<pgunnars> tnkhanh: does uninstalling/installing work if the packages are dependencies for stuff?
<andy__> Are you using apt-get to install?
<pgunnars> no i cant
<pgunnars> no internet
<pgunnars> manually installing .debs
<andy__> I think there is a command to make it list dependencies.
<pgunnars> no i mean
<andy__> I can't find the command from within the dpkg man page.  Perhaps it is in apt-cache.
<andy__> There may be some error codes if you are installing with dpkg -i.
<andy__> You might try apt-cache depends to find out which packages depends on which other packages.
<andy__> sleepy ....
<MichaelHabib> Q: My usbuntu install uses 18 GB disk space , 2 GB for the /home/directory   & empty /tmp/  .. is that normal ? (minimal apps installed)
<MichaelHabib> the /user/  is 5GB+
<andy__> 9 GB may be normal for all but the /home folders.
<andy__> du -sh can show you how much an individual folder is using on your computer.
<andy__> Have a good night.
<lops> baobab is a graphical application that displays how disk usage is spread across subdirectories
<lops> it's called Disk Usage Analyzer IIRC
<MichaelHabib> CL is fine as long as I can sort :)
<fazfactor> hello
<fazfactor> accessing via college
<fazfactor> life SUCKS
<fazfactor> i hope you get the message
<fazfactor> :D
<Aqewq> why is my dhclient is getting up with wrong information? for example, IP is 169.254.6.193, when my router is configured for give "192.168.1.20"
<gr33n7007h> 169 address are auto-config address and are not routable
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: try puts your interface down, restart networking services, interface back up then retry
<gr33n7007h> also try rebooting the router if the above mentioned fails
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, what is "autoconfig"? i.e. dhclient isnt working?
<ChrisDruif> Hello everyone, Iḿ looking for a parental control that can manage time in ubuntu 14.10
<ChrisDruif> timekpr and gnome nanny both have no build for 14.10
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, all worked before I removed NetworkManager and do "dhclient -r"...
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: How are you authenticating?
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, auth to where?
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: Ignore you are using eth0?
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: are you using ethernet?
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, yep, the name of interface is "eth0"
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: have you modified anything in the router cp?
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, router is configured right :)
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: and you've remove network manager is this right?
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, there is something with dhcp client or similar settings in Ubuntu
<Aqewq> gr33n7007h, I found this right, since it's a server
<gr33n7007h> Aqewq: ip link show eth0 and paste it here it's one line
<pgunnars> so I realised there was a chinese ubuntu I could log into, how do I identify another linux filesystem within ubuntu?
<pgunnars> need to find the filesystem of the fubared ubuntu
<White_Cat> I am trying to interprete ls output
<White_Cat> drwxr-xr-x 2 custom_user root 4096 Feb 18 20:33 opt/
<White_Cat> what is root doing there after I used chown?
<rosco_y> I followed the instructions on https://www.liberiangeek.net/2015/01/install-configure-samba-ubuntu-14-10/.  That seemed to go ok.  I can see my Linux box in my windows file explorer, but when I try to open it,  I get "Network Error--Windows cannot access \\LINUXBOX."  Any ideas?
<rosco_y> do I have to install samba on Windows too?
<aeon-ltd> rosco_y: shouldn't have to
<rosco_y> aeon-ldt, thanks, I didn't think so--it seems like Windows should already know the Windows protocols :)
<rosco_y> Networking has always been a serious mystery to me
<rosco_y> I can see my Linux-machine-name when I click on the "Network" node in my Windows File Explorer", but then it continues by complaining that "Windows can't find" it.
<aeon-ltd> rosco_y: this is a guess, but in windows there is an option to not use homegroup for sharing and use username and password instead, maybe you could try that
<nef0> hi
<nef0> can someone help me with my .inputrc?
<rosco_y> aeon-ltd--Thanks very much, that sounds like a very reasonable guess to me....
<rosco_y> hi nef0....lots of great people here, hang around :)
<k1l> White_Cat: what chown command did you use?
<nef0> so i'm trying to assign a command in bash to the windows key
<nef0> just tried a random command but it doesn't seem to react
<nef0>  "\x85-m": "ls -a1 | grep rc\n"
<nef0> what am i doing wrong?
<White_Cat> sudo chown custom_user /opt/
<White_Cat> the folder is empty
<lops> nef0, don't parse ls http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<k1l> White_Cat: you only changed the owner. not the group. so the group stays like it was
<White_Cat> I want to rsync files and directories from a different server to this directory
<White_Cat> oh?
<k1l> White_Cat: use chown user:user  or use chgrp
<White_Cat> ah
<nef0> thanks, i'll definitely read that
<blb3383> hi, how do I tether my android phone on ubuntu? Usb tethering stays greyed out on the phone and networkmanager doesn't offer any ethernet iface based on usb0 device
<nef0> but the windows-m stilll doesn't react
<White_Cat> I still get permission denied with rsync
<k1l> White_Cat: what user does the rsync process use?
<White_Cat> hmm?
<White_Cat> k1l how can I determine that
<White_Cat> I am just using the command from my custom user
<White_Cat> should it not be from that custom user?
<White_Cat> wait it coppied some files, just not all
<k1l> White_Cat: ok. and where are you copying to exactly?
<k1l> so its a read permissions issue?
<lops> FYI there is no such thing as "custom user", users are just numbers (uid) from linux's point of view
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> it seemingly copied fine with sudo
<White_Cat> ssh isnt working though
<White_Cat> which is odd
<hillary> how can upgrade from ubuntu 12.10 studio to 14.04.2 LTS
<arcsky> Hi all, question 1. when i added something in /etc/network/interfaces how do i apply it? 2. do i still add dns in resolv.conf or ?
<k1l> hillary: 12.10 is long dead. you need to upgrade to 13.04 then 13.10 and then 14.04. you might be faster with reinstalling a 14.04
<backbox> salve
<hillary> k1l ok thanks let me download the 14.04.2 LTS
<White_Cat> k1l mind that I can ssh to the remote server without a password
<White_Cat> but with rsync it always ask for the password of the rmeote user
<White_Cat> the command I use is rsync -e ssh -avzp /opt/ 192.168.1.176:/opt/
<k1l> erm, do you use sshkeys to login on ssh? or what is "without password"?
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> I have ssh keys so it doesnt ask for a password if I do an ssh conneciton
<White_Cat> while rsync asks for a password
<k1l> make it a user@ip
<White_Cat> I tried that too
<White_Cat> same problem
<White_Cat> remote directory has drwxr-xr-x permissions
<White_Cat> and is owned by my custemUser:custemUser
<hillary> i ask again is it possible to upgrade from altimate edition 3.6 to a recent version?
<k1l> White_Cat: you copy from your pc to the remote pc in that order.
<hillary> k1l: advice. can i use the ultimate 3.6 version or i download the 14.04.2 LTS version
<k1l> hillary: if you chose the fancy ultimate stuff you need to ask them for support.
<geirha> White_Cat: -e 'ssh -i ~/.ssh/the_key'
<hillary> k1l: ok so it is not supported by ubuntu eah
<geirha> or make an ssh alias
<k1l> hillary: yes
<hillary> geirha: thanks iam downloading the 14.04.2 LTS now
<White_Cat> the_key is just id_rsa.pub
<geirha> hillary: Sorry, was talking to White_Cat
<hillary> Sorry the message for k1l not geirha
<geirha> :)
<White_Cat> it still asks for password
<White_Cat> it doesnt give an error
<geirha> White_Cat: No, the secret key, not the public key.  id_rsa
<k1l> White_Cat: is it that user you use that can ssh with the ssh key? it sounds like you mix a lot of stuff there
<White_Cat> no impact
<White_Cat> still asks for a password
<hillary> k1l I do a lot of programming stuff and software development so i better use  14.04.2 LTS eah
<sorenode> Hi I wud like to share a file on cloud using command-line - that is I want the upload to happen and get the shared url all thru CLI.
<k1l> hillary: if you install 14.10 you need to upgrade every 6months. so since we know you dont like that since you still run 12.10 that is dead a long time now, better stay on 14.04 that is LTS with 5 years support
<sorenode> my dropbox acc is new, so there is no pub. folder enabled
<hillary> k1l thank you very much
<rnat> sorenode:  have you tried google cloud
<sorenode> no
<sorenode> lemme check
<rnat> sorenode:  it provides command line utils
<sorenode> thanks rnat
<sorenode> rejit, is this entirely free?
<sorenode> if I stay freetrial
<rejit> sorenode:  free as in?
<sorenode> free beer
<sorenode> oh its not
<sorenode> :P
<rejit> sorenode:  its not  and you wont find any.
<platzhirsch> Are their any good looking ToDo list widgets for Ubuntu?
<Guest73969> hello to every one..i need help please
<Guest73969> someone is connected to help me?
<nextech_> Hello everyone
<nextech_> Peachtree can run in ubuntu OS?
<k1l_> just ask Guest73969
<L0gi_234> TypeError: unbound method lower() must be called with Identifier instance as first argument (got unicode instance instead) (file "/Library/Python/2.7/site-packages/willie/modules/chanlogs.py", line 76, in get_fpath)
<nextech_> Anyone can help me please
<L0gi_234> TypeError: unbound method lower() must be called with Identifier instance as first argument (got unicode instance instead) (file "/Library/Python/2.7/site-packages/willie/modules/chanlogs.py", line 76, in get_fpath)
<Guest73969> i'm trying to install from a live usb ubuntu on a hard disk maxtor(connectet to pc trought usb) but during the installation it show thi message "fsyncing/closing/dev/sdb remote i/o error" what can i do??help mee please
<L0gi_234> TypeError: unbound method lower() must be called with Identifier instance as first argument (got unicode instance instead) (file "/Library/Python/2.7/site-packages/willie/modules/chanlogs.py", line 76, in get_fpath)
<lops> Guest73969, input-output communication to the device is failing. Presumably hardware issue a bad cable or smth
<L0gi_234> TypeError: unbound method lower() must be called with Identifier instance as first argument (got unicode instance instead) (file "/Library/Python/2.7/site-packages/willie/modules/chanlogs.py", line 76, in get_fpath)
<Guest73969> someone is connected?
<Guest73969> hello
<Guest73969> i'm trying to install from a live usb ubuntu on a hard disk maxtor(connectet to pc trought usb) but during the installation it show thi message "fsyncing/closing/dev/sdb remote i/o error" what can i do??help mee please
<emsy2015> Hello, guys. I tried to fix my problem after this thread but I had an error at second step already.
<emsy2015> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<lops> emsy2015, exact error mesage is?
<emsy2015> After sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev it says mount point does not exist
<emsy2015> even though I just mounted it
<emsy2015> with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<lops> emsy2015, please give us the list of directories that you see under /mnt
<lops> just to make sure that it is really the ubuntu
<Guest73969> someone can help me too? :(
<lops> Guest73969, you were answered above
<Guest73969> oh sorry i had no seen
<emsy2015> lops, I'm sorry for dumb question but how can I list directories? New to ubuntu
<lops> emsy2015, open in file manager
<Guest73969> i tried in windows to format and write files in the hard disk and it work...but durin the installation it give me problems...can i do something?
<emsy2015> lops, grub
<lops> emsy2015, then you have mounted the boot partition, not ubuntu
<emsy2015> lops, I guess so
<emsy2015> my ubuntu is encrypted though
<lops> then you have to decrypt it first. otherwise anyone could mount it jst like you are trying now.
<emsy2015> lops, almost fixed this problem yesterday with some guy from irc but then my pc crashed, have to do this over again
<lops> i can't help with that, sorry - no experience in encryption
<k1l_> emsy2015: we had this issue nearly solved yesterday. what happend?
<emsy2015> k1l_, my pc crashed
<emsy2015> k1l, after the first step in tutorial I wrote in terminal my pc just froze
<emsy2015> had to reboot
<emsy2015> lops, thank you for your help mate :)
<hay207> hi
<k1l_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/01/%23ubuntu.html  here is the log from yesterday. read carefully and think about what commands you use. dont just copy and paste it since you made some mistakes yesterday
<L0gi_234> [ /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/01/#ubuntu.txt ] - irclogs.ubuntu.com
<emsy2015> lops, btw are you from Latvia? in Latvia your nickname means cow, lol
<emsy2015> k1l_, thanks!
<lops> well in russian yours means master of ceremonies... are you from russia
<emsy2015> it doesn't lol. I know russian
<emsy2015> k1l_, terminal can't understand my command " unmount "
<k1l_> emsy2015: what did i say to not blindly run commands?
<myarms> #login
<geirha> it's umount, without the n
<k1l_> emsy2015: its umount
<emsy2015> haha, thank you!
<emsy2015> yesterday I did that with n though
<k1l_> emsy2015: your setup with encryption etc is very difficult. you are on the best way to ruin your data if you just run commands you dont know what they do or if they are made working your kind of setup
<emsy2015> I'm doing step by step what we were doing yesterday
<emsy2015> unmounting sdb1
<emsy2015> encrypting my ubuntu
<LyXTG> Hi
<LyXTG> while creating new vm for ubuntu server in xen which is running on centos6 getting error
<emsy2015> hmm, this time there's something different, k1l
<LyXTG> ERROR    Couldn't find xen kernel for Ubuntu tree.
<emsy2015> mount: can't find /dev/sdb5 in /etc/fstab
<LyXTG> i have just downloaded ubuntu server lts version 14
<LyXTG> can some one help on this issue
<emsy2015> err never mind
<emsy2015> everything's fine
<hay207> hi guys
<hay207> can i store large game data files in a different partition?
<k1l_> you mean with steam?
<hay207> maybe
<k1l_> maybe yes :) for specific answers come back with specofoc questions :)
<hay207> not steam
<hay207> large games in synaptic
<hay207> how to do so? i havent installed ubuntu yet
<emsy2015> k1l_: ahh I love you man. :) Installing the kernel already
<zer0h> Hello
<zer0h> Could somebody help fixing my wifi drivers
<onko> I also need help with other thing, but start asking you xd
<burkmat> zer0h: Maybe. What hardware are you using?
<k1l_> hay207: what large games are we talking about and what partitoin should they go to?
<hay207> ufoai for example
<hay207> idk another ext3 partition
<emsy2015> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10500520/
<L0gi_234> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> hay207: ufoai is not in the repos
<k1l_> hay207: and the standard FS for ubuntu is ext4 :)
<hay207> i will add the ufoai to repos
<lops> hay207, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/446165 -- in general you can't
<lops> hay207, but you can install another stripped-down ubuntu in the partition and install the game there, then run it via chroot
<emsy2015> k1l_: can you please check if I did anything wrong there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10500539/
<onko> I would like to set up a dns cache to improve my speed. Network-manager is already working with dnsmasq, and I have created a file in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/ with "cache-size=10000" and now is working. The problem is dnsmasq keep those dns resolves in RAM, and after reboot I loose every resolve...Someone know something about that? (sorry for my english)
<k1l_> emsy2015: you really need to read what you are doing and stop if you get errors.
<emsy2015> didn't see any error
<emsy2015> only at the very last step
<k1l_> emsy2015: see line 80. you did not chroot into that installed system. there was an error because you did copy paste something wrong there in fron of the command
<emsy2015> yes, my fault
<emsy2015> didn't see that error
<k1l_> emsy2015: the stuff between # and sudo. so from that on you did not work with your installed ubuntu. so unmount all and start over again from the beginning
<emsy2015> yes, sir
<emsy2015> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu_root /mnt mount: only root can do that
<emsy2015> should I chroot already here?
<k1l_> use sudo
<emsy2015> sudo su ?
<k1l_> sudo su is bad on ubuntu.
<lops> and anyway it is not sudo su, rather sudo su -l
<k1l_> if you want a root shell and you know what you are doing and the commands use sudo -i.
<emsy2015> ok, let's see
<Alexo_> how do i mount a flash drive ?
<fjalvarez> hello there. I'm trying to deal how to use a certificate for a subdomain that it is pointing in a different server. thanks
<ofcan> to remove the directory with git repository, I just do rm -r and it will all be wiped clean?
<zer0h> burkmat, you there?
<mysupper> hello~
<zer0h> burkmat, Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<zer0h> Can somebody help me with resolving my wifi issue
<mysupper> I wonder what word processor would satisfy me in Ubuntu package. Any suggestions except abiword ,openoffice, wps office , wine ?
<emsy2015> k1l_: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<k1l_> Alexo_: running a desktop? then just put it in and let gvfs do its magic.
<emsy2015> k1l_: after installing kernels
<k1l_> emsy2015: please put all output into a pastebin. missing context is difficult there
<emsy2015> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10500742/
<k1l_> emsy2015: apt-get update
<elsewho> hi
<elsewho> is ubuntu touch a real native linux. can i run background services, have full acess to hardware and gcc?
<emsy2015> thank you
<k1l_> elsewho: better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<elsewho> k1l_, thanks :D
<k1l_> emsy2015: better install "linux-generic" too, to get the headers installed automatically
<andersbs> I see libsemanage1 is installed in trusty and references to pam_selinux.so in /etc/pam.d but do those references actually do anything on a default installed trusty system?
<xubuntu> hi
<jpds> andersbs: Yeah, there are no policys for Ubuntu.
<arcsky> Hi all, question 1. when i added something in /etc/network/interfaces how do i apply it? 2. do i still add dns in resolv.conf or ?
<jpds> arcsky: Depends on what you added.
<andersbs> jpds: so basically it's there in case someone wants to have a go at it but by default it does nothing?
<jpds> andersbs: By default, it's not supported.
<zer0h> hey, anybody?
<White_Cat> Any way to make ubuntu ssh connections not use a password?
<zer0h>  I cant seem to find wifi networks
<zer0h> though my wifi card is detected
<jpds> White_Cat: Use SSH keys.
<andersbs> alright. guess it's pointless of me to remove those references then since they do nothing
<White_Cat> I have the same ssh key in the .shh directory and it makes no difference whatsoever
<White_Cat> it still insists on asking for a password
<EriC^> White_Cat, you have to use /etc/ssh or something
<White_Cat> jpds yeah, thats what I am trying to do an failing
<jpds> White_Cat: How did you configure the SSH key on the target host?
<White_Cat> oh hello EriC^ :)
<EriC^> hello :)
<White_Cat> I copy pasted the .shh key on the .shh directory on both computers
<jpds> White_Cat: .ssh*
<k1l_> White_Cat: its ssh not shh
<White_Cat> yeah thats what I mean :)
<burkmat> White_Cat: On the receiving node, the file needs to be .ssh/authorized_keys or .ssh/authorized_keys2
<White_Cat> oh it needs that exact name?
<k1l_> White_Cat:  and that is not the right way how you do it.
<jpds> White_Cat: You're suppose to put it into: .ssh/authorized_keys on the other end.
<White_Cat> ah!
<White_Cat> I had it called id_rsa
<jpds> White_Cat: That's your private key.
<k1l_> white please read that to get to know what you do there at all: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ermoreno> HOLA CHORVOS
<ermoreno> QUE HACEIOS TENGO UN PLAN PREPARADO
<ermoreno> SE LLAMA...
<ermoreno> CHUPADME EL BORNE
<jpds> White_Cat: Do NOT copy that one around.
<White_Cat> I shouldnt?
<White_Cat> hmm
<White_Cat> just the public key?
<jpds> White_Cat: Yes.
<jpds> White_Cat: It's called *private* key for a reason.
<White_Cat> so just authorized_keys.pub
<White_Cat> well yes but the two servers would need to connect to each other :p
<jpds> White_Cat: What are you trying to accomplish?
<k1l_> White_Cat: please read the help page i mentioned. you mix a lot of stuff there.
<White_Cat> all I want to acomplish is getting passwordless connections from one server to the other
<jpds> White_Cat: What for?
<k1l_> give it a 10minutes read and know what you do and safe 3 more hours of copying the wrong stuff between pcs
<White_Cat> jpds seeveral tasks
<White_Cat> one is for barman
<White_Cat> one is for rsync
<White_Cat> one is for rsnapshot
<White_Cat> no not rsnapshot
<k1l_> White_Cat: please invest the time and read the page linked you. you miss basic knowledge and need to learn that.
<White_Cat> k1l_ thats all I have been doing for the past 1.5 weeks
<White_Cat> sorry I am just frustrated
<k1l_> White_Cat: read that page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys it explaines what it is and how to setup and transfer the keys
<White_Cat> k1l_ the keys are in both locations and I am not getting a permission denied
<White_Cat> EriC^ I pmed you :)
<germanstudent> How do I make changes in /etc/sysctl.conf permanent? (IPv6 in this case) Seems to get overwritten periodically (14.04)
<jpds> germanstudent: I'd suggest adding them as a subfile in /etc/sysctl.d/ instead.
<popey> White_Cat: have you put the key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ? Have you set the permissions of ~/.ssh to 0700 and the permission on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys to 0600 ?
<arcsky> jpds: i added iface eth1 ip netmask and gw
<jpds> arcsky: So, ifup eth1 ?
<germanstudent> jpds, thank you!
<arcsky> jpds: iface eth0 inet static
<White_Cat> is authorized_keys a directory or a file?
<popey> White_Cat: its a file
<White_Cat> okay
<popey> White_Cat: which is detailed on the page you were linked to
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> it is a copy of my public key
<popey> have you set the permissions correctly?
<White_Cat> yes
<popey> White_Cat: when you ssh in from the other machine, do "ssh -vvv <hostname>" and then examine the output carefully. -vvv will produce a lot of output, which you could pastebin for us to help with
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/CaLK7zVi
<jpds> White_Cat: That's not the output of ssh -vvv
<White_Cat> debug3: Could not load "/home/custom_user/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key
<White_Cat> no it isnt
<White_Cat> that was the permissions I had
<arcsky> jpds: http://pastebin.com/72YUhDmR
<White_Cat> do you want me to pastebin the entire -vvv?
<White_Cat> sure
<jpds> White_Cat: And you seem to have copied your private key (id_rsa) to authorized_keys.
<popey> yeah
<jpds> White_Cat: You're suppose to copy the public key: id_rsa.pub.
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/6kGtaxrJ
<White_Cat> I copied the public key
<burkmat> White_Cat: The authorized_keys file is the same size as the id_rsa file, not the id_rsa.pub file.
<arcsky> jpds: will it come back after reboot???
<White_Cat> gah
<White_Cat> you are absolutely right
<White_Cat> I was splitting hair over nothing?
<White_Cat> :(
<jpds> White_Cat: As we said, you're missing some basic knowledge, read the page.
<zer0h> why does my network manager disable me from searching and connecting to wifi?
<jpds> arcsky: Well, you have two gateways set.
<jpds> arcsky: That could get interesting.
<jpds> White_Cat: And do not strart copying private keys between different machines.
<zer0h> hello
<zer0h> can somebody help me out please?
<zer0h> I am in quite a big trouble here
<ikonia> zer0h: hello there, if you ask your ubuntu question, people will help if they can
<cfhowlett> !hello | zer0h
<jpds> He asked earlier on about wifi problems with atheros.
<ikonia> I didn't see it, never mind,
<ikonia> I'm sure someone will help if they can
<zer0h> ikonia, had asked earlier before, here I am repeating again. My LAN connection works but my network manager does not allow to search for wifi connection
<zer0h> it is kind of like disabled
<zer0h> though my card is being detected
<germanstudent> What do you guys use to note and efficiently access commands and code snippets, except your brain? :) I use workflowy, but there are sure better tools for this
<jpds> germanstudent: Access commands and code snippets?
<jpds> zer0h: Check: rfkill list
<k1l_> zer0h: "rfkill list" please into a pastebin
<zer0h> ok hold on
<tnkhanh> germanstudent: what u mean by better tools?
<OpenTokix> germanstudent: Looks like normal todolists?
<arcsky> jpds: you have tons of gw's
<arcsky> could*
<jpds> arcsky: But only one default gateway.
<tnkhanh> germanstudent: oh I see
<arcsky> u can have many det. gw's
<germanstudent> jpds, tnkhanh, OpenTokix  that is not directly ubuntu related. Sometimes I google for solutions to specific problems, that I can't remember for month. When I found the best solution, I write down what worked and which commands I used. Are there good tools for this?
<zer0h> http://pastebin.com/cEwhBr77
<zer0h> jpds
<zer0h> kill
<zer0h> kil_
<tnkhanh> germanstudent: I use pen and papers. Sometimes I dont rely too much on technology
<jpds> germanstudent: Wikis, note pads, personally I put my system configs into something like Puppet.
<OpenTokix> jpds: germanstudent is +q from some reason, and can't talk.
<tnkhanh> if it's commands or solution to remember, I copy to a file
<jpds> w/ii Drone`
<germanstudent> Thank you! I don't know why I was muted
<hateball> Perhaps adressing many nicks at once, spam-protection
<germanstudent> hateball, ah, okay
<zer0h> jpds, kil_, did you see my pastebin?
<jpds> zer0h: Yeah, not sure what's wrong there.
<k1l_> zer0h: yes, not blocked and the device is found. so do you have something in the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<zer0h> jpds, actually it was working fine. I upgraded from 12 to 14. What I recently did was change my wifi settings...changed my network id and stuff and now it is like this
<zer0h> need to check ki_, one thing I did was that I installed cinnamon and the settings were in gnome earlier when I had set up the connection
<zer0h>  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<zer0h> auto lo
<zer0h> iface lo inet loopback
<k1l_> ok, so please pastebin the output of "dmesg" to see if there is some hardware/driver issue
<k1l_> but so far it looks good. and it could be some missmatch of networkmanagers and old configs from gnome and cinnamon
<k1l_> zer0h: i will be afk for some time now. so just ask the channel with details again and others can see if they can help
<zer0h> ok kil_
<zer0h> can you give some pointers
<jpds> zer0h: Pastebin 'dmesg' for us.
<gr33n7007h> anyone using rtorrent?
<Argafal> i am trying to compile a latex document with \usepackage{ebgaramond}, but ebgaramond.sty is not installed. I cannot find which ubuntu package contains ebgaramond. Any hints?
<Argafal> It's 12.04 LTS, btw.
<zer0h> jpds, http://pastebin.com/NARaPmsV
<lops> germanstudent, cherrytree
<jpds> arcsky: Have you checked packages.ubuntu.com ?
<germanstudent> lops, thx, will look into it
<jpds> arcsky: Sorry, that last was for Argafal.
<lops> germanstudent, or plain libreoffice base + some sql
<Argafal> jpds: I did.
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> to connect to an l2tp/ipsec vpn from a (l)ubuntu client, what do I need to install?
<germanstudent> lops, wow, cherrytree looks awesome! code highlighting and everything. It would be perfect if it had some kind of cloud support, or some interface for mobile and mac.
<kevinde> I mounted a volume with sudo mount -o bind /dev/us1204s/root /mnt/fcroot -o rw,user how can I chroot this,
<kevinde> when i use sud chroot /mnt/fcroot /bin/bash it says permission denied
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Someone knows dovecot on Ubuntu well?
<jpds> Emmanuel_Chanel: Ask what you need, but probably better in #ubuntu-server.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to use both system accounts and virtual mail box on my mail server although I won't use any on the global net.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<gspot12> Anyone tried new Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !vivid | gspot12,
<ubottu> gspot12,: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<thevishy> I installed some softwares from this repo http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-mac-os-x-theme-on-ubuntu-1210.html , mostly theme stuff . is it safe ?
<thevishy> I am doing this in my official machine, I wanted to make sure that I don't run into a security problem
<cfhowlett> thevishy, any outside of official ubuntu repos should be approached with caution
<thevishy> right cfhowlett
<thevishy> i sudo apt-get removed them - is that fine ? i also did a scan with clamav
<cfhowlett> thevishy, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<thevishy> that should be fine ? or do I reinstall my OS
<cfhowlett> thevishy, I see no reason to reinstall
<thevishy> right then I would continue , in any case my work stuff is in a lxc (centos)
<sachit> hi guys i am new to ubuntu. when i type in cmd apt-get update it will show 404 not found. whats the reason for that
<lops> sachit, what ubuntu version?
<sachit> 14.10
<cfhowlett> sachit, point to a different mirror
<sachit> ok, and in mozilla firefox youtube videos play only in 360p. i want to play in 480p. anything we can do for it
<germanstudent> test
<germanstudent> x /etc/sysctl.d/ entry won't process at boot, but works with "sudo sysctl --system" after boot. Do I have to announce the new sysctl.d config somewhere?
<cfhowlett> !test | germanstudent,
<ubottu> germanstudent,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<NeitroN> hi all
<sachit> guys i have downloaded some stuff through cmd using wget command. but i cant find it
<sachit> where it is located
<Pici> sachit: typically in the same place where you ran the command... unless you specified elsewhere.
<cfhowlett> sachit, probably in your /home
<sachit> ok but i cant find it. i will download again and check
<sachit> thanks for the help
<k1l_> sachit: type "pwd" to see what folder you are in there
<gshmu> hello, my PC (E3-1231 V3 and asus B85-plus  Ubuntu 14.04 linux-image-3.16.0-31) shutdown and suspend will be reboots (after shutdown 3s). Can I build my kernel fix this? I change the CPU to Xeon at `make menuconfig`   but when i using the new kernel, tty1 login ok but tty7 can't login
<gshmu> anyone can help me to fix it
<maciej> 1
<maciej> how to install ssh ??
<ikonia> install the package openssh-server
<ikonia> or openssh-client
<ikonia> you can find them in the package manager
<ikonia> I actually thought clients where installed by default hese days
<ikonia> these
<OpenTokix> ikonia: ssh client is installed, server not by default on desktop. - apt-get install ssh
<k1l_> the client is standard in ubuntu
<ikonia> the package is openssh-server
<Pici> ikonia: 'ssh' is a metapackage that includes the server and client
<ikonia> I thought it was just client+sharedlibs
<ikonia> (ssh)
<Pici> "This metapackage is a convenient way to install both the OpenSSH client and the OpenSSH server." Depends: openssh-client (>= 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1), openssh-server (>= 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1)
<ikonia> nice
<pp__> Hi there
<maciej> "E: Package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate" what that it means??
<OpenTokix> maciej: Sounds like you have messed up your apt-sources
<OpenTokix> maciej: apt-get can't find the debfile
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l_> maciej: please pastebin a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<maciej> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<maciej> deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<maciej> deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<maciej> deb-src http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<maciej> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<maciej> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<cfhowlett> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<k1l_> !paste | maciej
<ubottu> maciej: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> end of life ... WAY paste EOL
<k1l_> maciej: and 11.04 is way end of life. you are better of with going to reinstall 14.04.2. you could upgrade to 11.10 and then 12.04 (and then upgrade to 14.04) but that will take more time
<mithran> i cannot read malayalam i ubuntu firefox ?
<mithran> malayalam font is not taken in ubuntu firefox ?
<bazhang> ttf-malayalam-fonts <----  mithran
<mithran> bazhang: ??? i have meera font in my system
<mithran> bazhang: how to install ttf malayalama fonts to my systm through terminal
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename   mithran
<mithran> bazhang: i don't know the exact package name !!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<bazhang> ttf-malayalam-fonts  <--- mithran
<bazhang> apt-cache search malay   <--- mithran to find
<mithran> bazhang: ok> sudo apt-get install ttf-malayalam-fonts
<maciej> thanks
<k1l_> maciej: you really need to upgrade or reinstall. your system doesnt get security updates since 2012.
<yoq> S.a
<josu_> hi
<daniel_> hola a todos
<yoq> seLam arkadaþlar
<yoq> hii
<yoq> türk varmý ?
<daniel_> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Pici> !tr
<k1l_> !tr | yoq
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> yoq: please see above
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kls8426> HI
<yoq> ubottu :(
<yoq> I no ingilizce
<yoq> ý em Türkiþ
<yoq> türkiþ Chat !
<yoq> pls
<yoq> :D
<k1l_> yoq: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<yoq> k1l_ Teþekkür Ederim kardeþim.
<yoq> Thenk you.
<White_Cat_> I am trying to setup three lxc instances on the same server and I want each lxc instance to recieve an ip from the physical router dhcp through virtual ethernet
<White_Cat_> any suggestions how I can achieve this?
<akiva-thinkpad> how can I delete all my chroots? should I just sudo rm -r them?
 * DanGeRGhosT S.a
 * DanGeRGhosT :d
<k1l_> DanGeRGhosT: please stop that.
<DanGeRGhosT> aaa
<DanGeRGhosT> oke
<DanGeRGhosT> :(
<maciej> thanks again and bye
<pgunnars> soo, cuda install fubared my ubuntu, any1 have solutions besides the top google ones of uninstalling cuda and reinstalling nvidia/xorg?
<moza> DanGeRGhosT : asv messages from someone unknown are not really welcome when the only thing in common is to be on this channel.
<moza> pgunnars : what do you mean by "fubared"?
<pgunnars> wont load beyond login screen, network manager is out
<moza> pgunnars : you could try to troubleshoot with one of the alternative command-line tty if it's a graphics problem?
<moza> Ctrl+alt+F7 is the Graphical User Interface, but Ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 etc. let you login via command line normally.
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<tVuOFkQ> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<jPYJQpwME> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<tVuOFkQ> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<tVuOFkQ> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<jPYJQpwME> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<jPYJQpwME> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WDlGVcyuGk> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WDlGVcyuGk> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WDlGVcyuGk> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WDlGVcyuGk> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<tVuOFkQ> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<tVuOFkQ> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WDlGVcyuGk> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<qoBtWc> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WDlGVcyuGk> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<jPYJQpwME> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<adeZFiEI> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<RXnpWSCFUUA> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TFQyVLQcoU> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<TdCycEtWYivp> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<WIx> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<iLMnjS> k1l_ I Lowe You <3
<lucido> my HDMI monitor is not detected in display settings, how can I diagnose this?
<CoreSaint> really?
<daftykins> if you're staring at it to use your computer, i wouldn't worry...
<pgunnars> moza: i can login through the command line, ive used it to uninstall cuda/nvidia/xorg server and reinstall everything
<pgunnars> not sure how to debug it myself?
<moza> pgunnars : I guess you could go ask cuda groups more specifically. I have only heard of nvidia and xorg myself.
<ppf> pgunnars: what is in Xorg.log?
<pgunnars> lemme check
<ppf> i'm having some trouble with pulseaudio
<ppf> i added a combined sink, which is supposed to output sound through both my speakers and headphones
<ppf> when i boot up my system, it works for a while, and then just stops
<ppf> stops as in, there is no more sound output on the combined sink (both spearks and headphones sink work fine)
<ppf> it feels like, whenever the sink is being suspended on idle, it doesn't wake up when needed
<chocho> pederast1
<ppf> any ideas how to fix that?
<qurve> I have a really dumb question: When you install nginx from apt on Ubuntu 14.04, what service manager (if any) does it get installed as?
<qurve> I see the master/worker processes running but both service nginx status and /etc/init.d/nginx status return that it's not running.
<illizian> hmm I was gonna say nginx qurve
<OpenTokix> qurve: service nginx status * nginx is running
<OpenTokix> qurve: try service nginx restart
<OpenTokix> qurve: and then status again
<qurve> The problem is that it *is* running, but service nginx status says it is not.
<qurve> It's running, listening on the specified port, and responding to requests.
<qurve> But my cookbook test fails because service nginx status returns an error code and says it's not running, which is why I'm confused.
<illizian> qurve: it's meant to be under nginx - works here
<illizian> $ sudo service nginx status
<illizian>  * nginx is not running
<illizian> ah I see
<illizian> sorry
<krabador> when a .desktop file properly created on /usr/share/applications, it's available on the dash?
<qurve> I'm just confused what exactly started the process that's running and which service manager is responsible for it.
<krabador> do tracker the job in real time?
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> so i did a clean install of ubuntu server
<White_Cat> and it will not boot
<White_Cat> I get grub prompt
<White_Cat> this server has EFI
<White_Cat> and ubuntu installed with the efi partition
<White_Cat> is it impostible to fix ubuntu with grub?
<ikonia> it is totally possible
<qurve> Additionally, if I `service nginx stop` and `/etc/init.d/nginx stop`, the process still runs. O_o
<ikonia> grub2 and ubuntu fully support EFI setup
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, not impossible.  I just wrestled with this yesterday.
<qurve> Seems like something else is controlling it.
<ikonia> it's well documented on the grub2 wiki page White_Cat
<ikonia> check the ubuntu grub2 wiki page
<pgunnars> ppf: theres like 5 logfiles
<ikonia> it walks through the auto setup and any manual fixes
<White_Cat> why would ubuntu setup itself be broken?
<ppf> pgunnars: look at the youngest one
<pgunnars> im assuming the oldest is most important,
<pgunnars> why youngest
<pgunnars> i just reinstalled it
<ikonia> White_Cat: sometimes it gets the boot loader setup wrong
<pgunnars> kk
<ikonia> White_Cat: it's still a new technology for a lot of distros including ubuntu and it depends on the machine and human interaction on some cases
<ikonia> thats why its worth reading the the ubuntu wiki on the grub2 pages
<ikonia> goes into quite good detail
<yart> Hello! Is there any way to prevent the hdd going in standby mode after a few seconds while on battery?
<OldSam> hi, I have a problem with X11 and the graphics signal (with HDMI switch), I often get a blank screen without X11, which I can only fix by restarting the displaymanager... (using 14.04 LTS) - I have read a recommended way is to manually create/adapt a xorg.conf but I fail creating that: Using "X -configure" the auto-created file does not work at all (showing no display), though basically Ubuntu did recognize my display, just atm I am in the X11 environment. So...
<OldSam>  is there a way to get the "current" settings in an xorg.conf ? Or other hints how I can fix such an issue?
<pgunnars> ppf: http://pastie.org/9993792
<White_Cat> I would like smoe more specific documentation
<krabador> when a .desktop file properly created on /usr/share/applications, it's available on the dash?
<krabador> do tracker the job in real time?
<White_Cat> I mean I am not even sure what to look for
<bazhang> !grub2 | White_Cat have a read
<ubottu> White_Cat have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, you must set an efi_boot partition and send your bootloader to that target
<bazhang> also #grub White_Cat
<White_Cat> cfhowlett indeed and the efi partitoin was created by the clean setup
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, and that's where you set your bootloader??
<White_Cat> cfhowlett it should do that automatically right?
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, mine tried to target /dev/sda not /dev/sda1 where efi_boot was set.  best to verify
<White_Cat> cfhowlett i dont know the command to verify
<White_Cat> I lack a live cd as well
<White_Cat> while I am trying ot create one i would rather try to determine the problem with grub commands if I can
<White_Cat> or maybe even fix
<White_Cat> it shouldnt be something drastic
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, reintstall grub should be suficient
<White_Cat> impossible without livecd right?
<cfhowlett> White_Cat, yep.  sorry.  good ubuntu users don't leave home without their ubuntu USB  :)
<White_Cat> I didnt leave home without it
<White_Cat> I just neglected to take it with me
<White_Cat> :p
<White_Cat> I just wish grub2 was able to self repair
<Whitor> I wish all software was able to self repair
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> with voice commands no less
<ppf> pgunnars: looks good! what is your problem exactly?
<White_Cat> and also make coffee
<Whitor> and change diapers
<White_Cat> no, I wouldnt want my computer to change dipers
<pgunnars> desktop doesnt load on login
<pgunnars> and network manager doesnt work
<Whitor> pgunnars, why not?
<pgunnars> installed cuda
<ppf> pgunnars: your Xorg.log looks fine, though?
<pgunnars> lemme just quickly restart to make sure its still not working
<pgunnars> not sure what to say
<iname> quit
<uuhimhere> is ubuntu going with wayland ?
<Siilwyn> uuhimhere, no. It's going to use Mir.
<Siilwyn> Hi people, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, not running any special apps, sometimes the 'Log Out' option does not work, basically nothing happens when pressed. The only noticeable thing is that there is no text whatsoever in the top bar at the left. It does work after I use 'Lock' and login again. How can I troubleshoot this? Any logs that I can look into?
<SchrodingersScat> Is there any good test to see why my files copied from thunar sometimes aren't the same size?  I do sync the folder with owncloud, and can test that later to see if it's specific to those folders.  xubuntu 14.10, ext4 from /home/$user/dir1 to /home/$user/dir2 and the dir2 file will be just shy of the full size.
<ppf> SchrodingersScat: how do you check file size?
<SchrodingersScat> ppf: I was doing the copy again, and it would say for example "Replace 492.57MB file with same name file with size 527.2MB File?"
<x90> SchrodingersScat it is not possibile if it is same file
<x90> SchrodingersScat it is possibile for stream data files =)
<x90> bbl
<ppf> Depending on what your tool is doing there, might also be possible for sparse files
<SchrodingersScat> x90: I can also test that, i do have a short alias that sha256sums the file, finds any files with the same name and sha256sums those to compare, but idk why they would be different sizes
<x90> SchrodingersScat not possibile maybe your file system has problem
<SchrodingersScat> oh, not possible
<x90> some file systems using hash system
<x90> bbl
<SchrodingersScat> k
<SchrodingersScat> ppf: sparse files? tell me more?
<x90> SchrodingersScat if you have stream data file it is normal
<OldSam> SchrodingersScat: try "file filename" to see what files you got (header etc.), you can compare this first
<ppf> SchrodingersScat: a sparse file is a file with "holes" in it, i.e. larger chunks of 0s
<ppf> the FS will not actually store those 0s, so the actual file size is smaller than the apparent size
<SchrodingersScat> they /are/ video files, but then on the second copy it normally corrects the 1/8 that seem to do this.
<mysupper> hello
<mysupper> I want to install antivirus program. any suggestions?
<jmadero> mysupper: suggest not installing one ;)
<jmadero> absolutely no need
<mysupper> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/ , searched a little bit but quite oldie.
<mysupper> noway
<mysupper> linux is not virus free.
<jmadero> mysupper: I've been using linux for 10+ years
<jmadero> I've gotten one rootkit by being a total idiot and installing crazy third party software
<jpds> ninsei: I think you'll find that it is.
<mysupper> hehe
<jmadero> mysupper: best to just make sure your firewall is set up right
<jmadero> and your passwords are strong
<jpds> mysupper: You only need an antivirus on Linux if you're interacting with Windows computers.
<jmadero> and even then...only "kind of"
<delinquentme> so when I have a file named "bin" what does this denote / mean
<st34lth> hello, just wondering, which of you use many monitors with your laptop. what kind of hardware works for ubuntu ?
<delinquentme> it seem slike its a reserved word
<jmadero> st34lth: what are you asking exactly - if we have mutli monitor setups...what kind of software are you asking about?
<krabador> when a .desktop file properly created on /usr/share/applications, it's available on the dash?
<krabador> do tracker the job in real time?
<jmadero> st34lth: just use xrandr and you're set
<mint_> delinquentme: there is no such thing as a "reserved filename" on linux
<st34lth>  jmadero, "hardware"
<jmadero> st34lth: ah - um....that list is quite long
<st34lth> most laptops don't come with 2/3 monitor ports
<jmadero> st34lth: if you have a specific hardware that you want to know about
<jmadero> easier than asking "can you name everything that works"
<st34lth> natively I have one hdmi, one mini display linl.
<delinquentme> mint_, I think it means 'binaries'
<gr33n7007h> is there an ip notificator for the panel?
<st34lth> but not sure what can work with usb3.0 jmadero
<st34lth> i'm actually surprised. I thought the list would be short jmadero
<Siilwyn> Anybody got a suggestion for my problem? [16:54]
<jmadero> st34lth: you mean to expand video ports?
<mint_> delinquentme: binaries may have any extension, linux does not identify by filename (or extension) but only by content (/MIME type)
<Poison877> Hello
<Poison877> anybody here ?
<gr33n7007h> Poison877: 1793 of us martians :)
<Poison877> I was wondering if You could help me : since I upgraded to 14.10 my wifi connection is horrible
<Poison877> :)
<Invisible_> Hi
<st34lth> jmadero: http://plugable.com/products/uga-2k-a this is an example
<Poison877> ?
<__helllu_world> Hi guys, when I try to connect to the network, I'm getting the following error, "The system's network services are not compaitable with this version"
<st34lth> since i'm running out of physical video port. i'd want anything that would work with usb, pref usb 3.0
<__helllu_world> I tried restarting the network manager, yet nothing happens
<jmadero> st34lth: ah interesting
<Poison877> Anybody can help me ? :(
<jmadero> st34lth: now I'm seeing your dilemma - yeah I'm not sure sorry
<jmadero> Poison877: be patient
<Poison877> :) kk
<jmadero> Poison877: IRC general rule - ask a question, wait for 5-10, then ask again
<Poison877> I'll keep it in mind , sorry
<jmadero> Poison877: how do you know your wifi connection is horrible?
<gr33n7007h> apart from giplet
<__helllu_world> My interfaces aren't getting detected when I restart the network-manager
<jmadero> Poison877: like what does that mean - did you do a speedtest? is it dropping out?
<Poison877> Well , since I upgraded to 14.10 is slow, it looks like the reception is weaker
<Poison877> and I cannot do anything like watching videos ... and when I browse a website is really slow loading
<mysupper> I chosed clamtk. don't know usable but a little bit feel safe. hehe
<jmadero> Poison877: do a speed test
<Poison877> HOw jmadero ?
<jmadero> Poison877: speedtest.net
<Poison877> Oki ...
<Poison877> By the way, how do I tag someone when I write ?
<Poison877> :)
<jmadero> Poison877:  put in the first two or three letters and then push tab
<jmadero> Poison877: or just type their entire name out
<Poison877> jmadero,  , thanks ;)
<jmadero> Poison877: no problem - we were all new at one point :-b
<jmadero> st34lth: need to introduce you to my buddy who is ultra paranoid even in Linux ;)
<Poison877> :)
<Poison877> doing the speedtest now mate
<PaRaD0xR2> hi, just got a new pc with win7 on it, but am ready to install ubuntu 12.04 lts on it for dual boot, can somebody walk me thru the install?  Just so I set up everything good.  Also dont want to lose my win7 install, wanna use it for htpc setup
<__helllu_world> Hi guys, when I try to connect to the network, I'm getting the following error, "The system's network services are not compaitable with this version". I tried restarting the network manager, yet nothing happens. My interfaces aren't getting detected when I restart the network-manager
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: hopefully you mean Ubuntu 14.10
<PaRaD0xR2> I have the 12.04 lts cd booted up, at the installation type screen, thanks :)
<jmadero> or at least 14.04
<__helllu_world> Someone please help ?
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: um 12.04 is EOL
<jmadero> I think...or is it not?
<Poison877> jmadero,  , so is 39.90 mbs
<PaRaD0xR2> well, I have a 12.04 lts cd
<jmadero> Poison877: that is quite fast
<Poison877> But ... how come is so slow
<Poison877> :(
<PaRaD0xR2> think it's still supported no?
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: um maybe - but .... it's really old and you're going to be stuck with really old software (for instance LibreOffice 3.5 I think....)
<jmadero> which is completely EOL
<PaRaD0xR2> just not sure how to setup the partitions
<daftykins> 12.04 is good until 2017
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: yes be quite careful  with setting up ;)
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: one moment let me find you a tutorial
<daftykins> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<jmadero> best to have visuals
<PaRaD0xR2> jmadero: yeah, hence why I'n here :)
<zteam> __helllu_world, What Ubuntu version is this? is this on a freshly installed system?
<PaRaD0xR2> I've been using Ubuntu for a year now, just not sure about setting up partitions
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: generally what I do is 1 relatively small partition for root, 1 medium size partition for home, 1 very large partition for a shared partition, then Windows and swap
<__helllu_world> zteam: I was trying to install "arping" package using aptitude. I'm using 14.04, for a while
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: you can PM me if you want (if you're doing it right now)
<PaRaD0xR2> I am
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: avoids the noise of the room
<PaRaD0xR2> thanks jmadero
<zteam> __helllu_world, you aren't trying out some ARP-poisoning are u?
<__helllu_world> zteam: No
<daftykins> jmadero: there's a reason we keep things all in channel :)
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> ^
<__helllu_world> I just wanted to check the IP addresses allotted by the DHCP in my network using ARP cache
<__helllu_world> zteam:
<PaRaD0xR2> o, whatever
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: so "something else"
<PaRaD0xR2> ok
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: you'll want to shrink your W7 partition way down
<PaRaD0xR2> k, installtion type
<PaRaD0xR2> lists a bunch of stuff
<PaRaD0xR2> sda1 fat16 40 mb unknown
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: do you see the partition setup now?
<PaRaD0xR2> sda2 nfts 23262MB 11019 used
<jmadero> PaRaD0xR2: dammit I forgot, I'm not sure if you can shrink partition from that
<jmadero> hold on - been awhile since I've done this
<jmadero> let me google real quick
<PaRaD0xR2> sda3 ntfs 976987 MB 209478 used
<PaRaD0xR2> ok
<daftykins> please pastebin instead of spamming us
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PaRaD0xR2> o right
<PaRaD0xR2> sorry daftykins
<zteam> __helllu_world, okey, why not checking it up against the router?
<PaRaD0xR2> forgot my manners
<zteam> __helllu_world, I'm really a little drunk right now, so maybe I'm thinking totally wrong.... :-)
<zteam> did this place just died all suddenly?? echoo? :-)
<bazhang> !ot | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheXenith> hello! I am using Xubuntu (converted Ubuntu to Xubuntu), and the only indicator plugin (volume, battery, etc.) is from Unity; it crashes often and looks terrible. The package xfce4-indicator-plugin is installed, but isn't showing up.
<zteam> bazhang, I think I'm fairly on topic aint' I ? :-)
<ca1eb> TheXenith: ask in #xubuntu
<ca1eb> TheXenith: I don't know how to help BUT I have xfce4-volumed running here, mght be worth a check
<ca1eb> TheXenith: and consider using xfce4-mixer as a workaround
<ca1eb> at least for volume
<buttmax> good morning
<buttmax> and also have a good day
<buttmax> cya
<sn33zy> im modifying an xorg.conf file to load an alternate video driver but its not loading.
<TheXenith> additional question that also might not apply here: on Windows, adjusting the JAVA_HOME variable is pretty simple, but Eclipse IDE is telling me that my JAVA_HOME on Ubuntu is set to a JRE, not a JDK. How do I point eclipse to the OpenJDK?
<punnars> ppf: not only did it still not work, I ran apt-get update/upgrade, tried to log in, still did not work, manually restarded. Now the login screen doesnt even load.
<william_> Where can i find a nice tutorial with .se dll files? :)
<TheXenith> or does eclipse have an IRC channel I can ask in?
<william_> .so* files
<ppf> punnars: what do X's log files tell you about that?
<punnars> still got my filesystem, so i got that going
<punnars> lets see
<punnars> ppf: http://pastie.org/9993928
<ioria> sn33zy, look if you have  another xorg.conf
<sn33zy> ioria: no. there is just one.
<TheXenith> oh god, I think I screwed up my sources.list
<daftykins> TheXenith: how-so?
<daftykins> there's a repo gen site that's easy to use
<TheXenith> I just tried a "partial upgrade" and got told everything it tried to download 404'd
<ppf> punnars: that's the exact same log file as before?
<daftykins> TheXenith: what on earth do you mean, partial upgrade?
<daftykins> maybe your network connection isn't good, or you typo'd the repos
<ppf> also, Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log", Time: Fri Oct 17 23:33:03 2014
<ppf> that's not very recent
<ioria> sn33zy, did you write it well ?with tabs... etc  ?
<punnars> shit durr
<punnars> figured the .2 would be latest
<TheXenith> "Not all updates can be installed / Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible."
<daftykins> punnars: language please.
<sn33zy> ioria: i did X -configure... used the output and changed the driver from intel to ilo (experimental).
<sn33zy> ioria: then i restarted the x server and still using i915
<punnars> yeah this one is more juicy
<punnars> ppf: http://pastie.org/9993938
<punnars> gad damn it
<daftykins> we can probably do without the exclamations, punnars
<ioria> sn33zy, try nomodeset in grub
<punnars> sry bruh
<sn33zy> ioria: how do i do that?
<ioria> sn33zy, press shift at  boot and edit the line
<sn33zy> ioria: does it need a '-
<sn33zy> ' in front?
<Bashing-om> !nomodest | sn33zy
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | sn33zy
<ubottu> sn33zy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Anony> americans ?
<k1l_> Anony: ubuntu support only in here.
<Anony> '-'
<ioria> sn33zy, no
<yart> s.o. an idea or some keywords how to prevent hdd from sleeping when on battery (xfce) Thank you.
<jhutchins> yart: hdparm
<TheXenith> asdfjkl, one weird repo messed up all the others somehow
<TheXenith> remove the odd one and the "partial upgrade" is running fine. tyvm FIRST...
<yart> jhutchins: thanks
<zgrge> Hello everyone! I've issues with my samsung 840 EVO SSD (low performance), after some search I've found solution - wrong alignment. In order to fix the problem I shall align partition in 6144 (6MiB) boundaries. But the only tool that can do that is gdisk (mode x -> l). I have MBR table so I need another tool, anyone can recommend anything?
<daftykins> zgrge: you're aware they also have a major ongoing firmware bug that degrades performance?
<daftykins> so 4K alignment isn't the only factor
<zgrge> daftykins: yes, I've upgraded firmware after 3 months of purchase. it didn't help, hdparm -tT shows 20MB/s
<daftykins> hmm
<zgrge> daftykins: I were really disappointed in ssd and wanted to get rid of it, but today I've found this: https://cillian.wordpress.com/2013/11/16/setting-up-samsung-840-evo-ssds-on-linux/
<zgrge> if where is no such tool for MBR table I'll reformat drive
<daftykins> no ideas here personally
<daftykins> but yeah updating firmware isn't yet a solution, the bug is still there in some cases
<Siilwyn> Hi people, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, sometimes the 'Log Out' option does not work, basically nothing happens when pressed. The only noticeable thing is that there is no text whatsoever in the top bar at the left. It does work after I use 'Lock' and login again. How can I troubleshoot this? Any logs that I can look into?
<SupaYoshi> Hey
<SupaYoshi> Recently I am reading more and more about cryptoware locking files and stuff, I was wondering what's a good way to create versioned backups?
<SupaYoshi> I am thinking to do it with rsync.
<pumice> Today my launcher on my desktop for gmail stopped working, and when clicked on goes to ubuntu start page every time no matter how many times I deleted it and started over, what has happened to my gmail desktop link?
<SupaYoshi> So lets say, I let Windows make backups to a certain mapped drive, or folder. (or from cobian backup) which is what I use for Windows.
<SupaYoshi> I'd like to make a copy with rsync from Linux from these files every x days, to make a seperate backup
<SupaYoshi> That would be inaccesable by the cryptoware if such an event took place.
<Whitor> Siilwyn, I'm not sure...  I saw you asked this earlier...   try google for answering your Q. if that doesn't get oyu anywhere... try re-submitting your Q every couple few hours or so..
<pumice> is anyone having problems with there launchers or desktop links going straight to ubuntu start page?
<nrml1> so I'm running this old apt proxy and its cache seems to be out of date, how do you update it?
<wxl> hey folks, can someone please tell me how to get .XCompose to work so i can define my own compose key combinations
<WebonauteWork> hi. I have an issue with ctrl+space, I searched around google and it said to purge ibus. I did it but when I do the key again, it continue to try to changer my keyboard setting.
<wxl> and to be clear, i have defined my own ~/.XCompose, which includes the default for my locale (include "%L") and no matter what windows i reopen or how many times i restart, nothing happens
<mysupper> WebonauteWork, install language pack and there's options selecting ibus and check keyboard input at system_options.
<wxl> WebonauteWork: ibus is the default input method. you sure you don't have another installed? or perhaps that's the hotkey for changing your keyboard layout/
<Siilwyn> Whitor, thanks for replying. I already did a lot of searching on the internet. And I actually re-submitted my question here for three times now. (=
<mysupper> linux multilanguage pros almost solved I guess.
<Siilwyn> Whitor, I'm currently thinking about creating a bug report.
<mysupper> just 1,2,3 step as I said.
<WebonauteWork> what is managing keyboard if I dont have ibus?
<wxl> ibus manages the input method. for example, ibus-anthy allows you to type romaji to input japanese
<mysupper> WebonauteWork, just install ibus and select keyboard options at setting screen.
<mysupper> I'm just user not interested in really what's in side.
<mysupper> as long as pros not exists. :)
<WebonauteWork> it not help me. I try all option in ibus. nothing work. than I desinstall it and purge and it continue throwing the keyboard layout change when I do ctrl+space
<WebonauteWork> so something else bypass ibus
<wxl> WebonauteWork: it depends on whether or not you're talking about the keyboard layout (i.e. you have a japanese keyboard) or the input method (i.e. you want to type japanese using a non-japanese keyboard for example, like with ibus-anthy i type nihongo and get にほんご)
<soahccc> Do you have to format all partitions in order to change partition schema or can you convert it somehow? I screwed the raid rebuild a bit and now I have mixed schemas one of which I cannot install grub on: https://gist.github.com/2called-chaos/3fae02f7e3d24be2b413
<WebonauteWork> wxl: its english keyboard
<WebonauteWork> I dont have any other keyboard installed
<wxl> WebonauteWork: with an english input method only?
<WebonauteWork> I only have one keyboard layout installed and is the default english(us) one
<wxl> then when you hit ctrl-space, what happens?
<WebonauteWork> it display a small icon which select english(us) keyboard
<wxl> and if you right click on that, what is it?
<WebonauteWork> it do nothing. its an icon just showing the keyboard currenly used
<wxl> where is this displayed?
<wamicho> Hello .. Has anyone been able to use the nvidia prime with ubuntu 14.04  i get a black scren on reboot after installing this. Help please
<daftykins> wamicho: you installed it alongside nvidia-331 presumably? what's your hardware?
<WebonauteWork> at the bottom left corner
<wxl> WebonauteWork: bottom left is strange. does it stay there ir does it disappear after a while?
<WebonauteWork> it disapear after a second
<wxl> hm interesting
<wxl> have you looked at the keyboard settings?
<wamicho> daftykins: Dell latitude E5440 with GeForce GT 720
<WebonauteWork> where is that setting if I removed ibus^
<daftykins> wamicho: what's the current state of this machine then? have you gotten to a workable desktop?
<wxl> WebonauteWork: system settings.
<WebonauteWork> I checked all the shortcut in system settings -> keyboard, there is no ctrl+space
<darius93> Quick question, with the release of 14.04.2, is it available on distro that is base/built around ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<WebonauteWork> I disabled the switch input source
<EriC^^> WebonauteWork, are you looking for the change language shortcut?
<wxl> WebonauteWork: did you look under text input?
<WebonauteWork> EriC^^: I am looking to disable it
<wxl> darius93: 14.04.2 is a version of 14.04 lts, if that's what you mean.
<WebonauteWork> wxl: I dont have text-input. ibus is uninstalled
<wamicho> daftykins: i have removed the driver and it was able to start the gui
<EriC^^> WebonauteWork, the shortcut is super+space
<darius93> wxl, I know, I was asking is it available for other distros base on ubuntu 14.04? eg linux mint, zorin os, etc.
<daftykins> wamicho: ok, can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<daftykins> wamicho: and also "lspci | pastebinit"
<ntsp> Is there a way to prevent HDMI turning off on ubuntu server after its been disconnected for a bit?
<WebonauteWork> EriC^^: I know but CTRL + Space also do it. I want to get rid of it
<wxl> darius93: i'm pretty sure there are, but i don't use 'em. maybe distrowatch can offer some help.
<ntsp> (Running a media server/other services and sometimes I need to start X11 after the screen has been turned off due ot innactivity)
<daftykins> ntsp: server turning off? so, no X? it'll just be a screensaver...
<ntsp> daftykins X is off most of the time and hdmi shuts off for some reason, I want to start X at random times while its running
<ntsp> its a media server
<ntsp> and starting X doesnt force it on afaik
<sergio-br2> "Open Link in Browser" stop working with the last firefox update, does someone have an idea how to fix it?
<darius93> Just trying to double check
<wamicho> daftykins: done
<sergio-br2> So, with Xchat or other programs, it does not working
<daftykins> wamicho: you need to paste the links here so i can see :)
<wamicho> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504251/
<EriC^^> WebonauteWork, open a terminal and type unity-control-center region
<wamicho> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504255/
<wamicho> daftykins: done
<daftykins> wamicho: hmm that should've worked really, did you use the hardware drivers 'wizard' to install them?
<WebonauteWork> EriC^^: "Switch to next source using" is empty
<WebonauteWork> CTRL+Space still continue to change my layout keyboard
<wamicho> daftykins:  i used the command after the gui could not work and reconfigured the xserver again
<wamicho> daftykins: is there anything to be done to make it work ...
<daftykins> wamicho: i mean when you first put the nvidia driver on?
<daftykins> what method?
<wamicho> daftykins: yes i used the additional drive to put it on
<daftykins> wamicho: do you still have ubuntu on a flash drive, or DVD that you booted from to install?
<wamicho> daftykins:  i have the dvd ...
<daftykins> wamicho: ok, one more command before i think - "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<wamicho> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504371/
<wamicho> daftykins:  done
<darius93> what directory should i delete or renamed if i plan on installing another OS but dont want any conflicts? I do have my home directory in a different partition
<EriC^^> darius93, just install the whole OS on another partition
<EriC^^> as long as no partitions are in common you shouldn't have any conflicts
<darius93> EriC^, i have 2 partitions, one for the OS and one for the home directory
<daftykins> wamicho: install the packages again, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime" then try to boot, if it doesn't work, boot into the DVD and come back on here via webchat or something
<EriC^^> darius93, you want to share the home partition between them?
<darius93> No, just erase the old OS and install a new one.
<White_Cat_mobile> Eric^ do you think you'll be around tommorow?
<EriC^^> White_Cat_mobile, yeah
<EriC^^> darius93, you could erase all the hidden files in your home dir if you plan on copying it back to the new installation's home
<EriC^^> if none of them are dir you've created yourself or have any special settings you need
<stangeland> I am trying to have my firefox proxy through my ssh-tunnel, so i try to do this: ssh -D 8080 user@server.at.home but that just connects my to ssh normally and gives me a bash session. How do i make an SSH tunnel?
<daftykins> stangeland: that's how it works, then you redirect firefox in the settings
<stangeland> nice, thx
<skift> anyone on here by chance run linux on a yoga 3 pro? Most things seem to work, except touch gestures for me. a normal tap works for clicking, but thats it. i can scroll, pinch, zoom, or anything else. Was wondering if anyone knew of a possible fix
<Siilwyn> Hi people, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04, sometimes the 'Log Out' option does not work, basically nothing happens when pressed. The only noticeable thing is that there is no text whatsoever in the top bar at the left. It does work after I use 'Lock' and login again. How can I troubleshoot this? Any logs that I can look into?
<wamicho> daftykins: the issue is when i install it and reboot it has intel activated  once i activate nvidia prime when and reboot there is where the black screen comes
<daftykins> Siilwyn: test a clean user account
<Siilwyn> daftykins, the problem is that it only happening 2-3 times a week.
<daftykins> wamicho: you most likely cannot pick between them, assuming you're trying to say you want to make the nvidia one the sole 'card'... that's not how optimus setups work
<daftykins> wamicho: but if you do that, a log will say what is wrong
<Siilwyn> daftykins, wouldn't there be a log somewhere I could look into?
<wamicho> daftykins, just finished the installation and did select prime and it did not accept
<daftykins> Siilwyn: pass. just suggesting the obvious easy methods of diagnosis, i don't use desktop myself so can't be that helpful.
<daftykins> wamicho: 'select prime' ? what does that mean
<Siilwyn> daftykins, oh alright. Thanks for your answer though!
<wamicho> daftykins, i get the following error  Error: alternatives are not set up properly Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<daftykins> wamicho: ah-har, hmm.
<wamicho> daftykins, on the nvidia settings i want to have nvidia activated
<R13ose> I am using Libreoffice on Ubuntu, yet this is not opening up when I tried to update to 4.4.1, any ideas why?
<wamicho> daftykins, perfomance mode
<daftykins> wamicho: you did reboot first, right?
<wamicho> yes
<daftykins> after the install
<daftykins> ok, can you show a screenshot? imgur.com would do
<wamicho> daftykins, yes did that after reboot
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451335/cant-switch-anymore-from-intel-to-nvidia-gpu
<daftykins> wamicho: seems relevant ^
<wamicho> daftykins, ok ..  i have done all the steps on that page after updating the alternative and rebooting there is where i get the black screen
<daftykins> every single one 0o
<wamicho> daftykins, does this means there is no solution for this ..
<daftykins> alright well boot the DVD and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> no not necessarily, what version of ubuntu is this?
<wamicho> daftykins, 14.04
<jjavaholic> I can't work out why I can't write to an External hard Drive that still has 24gb left on it where do I look first?
<beachbuddah> hey gang - I would like to add a file to my sudoers.d folder but do not know what it needs to say or how it should be formatted
<daftykins> jjavaholic: probably root's 5% reserved space, if this is an ext4 volume.
<daftykins> jjavaholic: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show "df -h" ?
<wiso> hi
<jmadero> wiso: need help with something?
<wiso> reading to me??
<ntsp> Is there a way to wake up the screen on a headless server?(that has just been plugged a screen)
<wamicho> daftykins, is there anything to be done ...
<wiso> i hace wicd  as connection mabager  someone here  know  another beter app  for  connection?
<daftykins> wamicho: i already said above
<wiso> i mean using  xubuntu
<burkmat> ntsp: Press keys on the keyboard usually works.
<ntsp> burkmat no keyboard only ssh access :p
<jjavaholic> why would /media/storageName permissions revert to root?
<winterchillz> Guys, where do I have to put rsyncd.conf in order to get the rsync daemon to use it?
<burkmat> ntsp: Ooh, funsies. Then you get into weird territory... You could try... Hm... Sending weird escape chars to the tty? Maybe.
<wamicho> daftykins, to boot the dvd and so on ? i though you said no need below
<jmadero> hmm - I was chatting with someone before but rebooted and can't remember their name....so if you're still around - feel free to ping me again :0
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<daftykins> wamicho: no
<burkmat> ntsp: I don't actually know what causes the sleep. Assuming this is a terminal in some kind of window manager, not just console?
<daftykins> R13ose: did you use a PPA? that's unsupported here really
<ntsp> burkmat just console... for some reason if I try to start X from SSH while the screen is off its not working
<wamicho> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504723/
<R13ose> daftykins: yes, is that wrong?
<daftykins> R13ose: well PPAs just aren't supported here, tried finding a libre office channel? use the bot 'alis'
<daftykins> wamicho: no idea what's going on there.
<R13ose> daftykins: what is wrong with ppa?
<daftykins> they're not ubuntu thus they're a third party
<daftykins> so we can't help here.
<jmadero> R13ose: #libreoffice
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<R13ose> jmadero: I am here in there
<R13ose> daftykins: thanks, I didn't know that
<MoPac> Hello. I've become frustrated with months of frequent apt errors related to a "failure to download extra data files". Others have opened threads like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265610  and especially this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/153928/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-after-installing-ttf-mscorefonts-installe but the suggestions have not worked for me.
<ikonia> MoPac: not interested in other forums posts, explain YOU exact problem please
<eikon81g> I am trying to do some quick updates using the software updater and I am getting: "The upgrade needs a total of 159 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 24.3 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'." can I go to the folder and just empty out the contents my self? I ran the clean command and I still get the error mess
<eikon81g> age and my trash is empty
<eikon81g> Thanks in advance for the assist out there :P
<ikonia> eikon81g: remove old kernel packages
<wiso> hi
<eikon81g> ikonia the files like initrd.img
<eikon81g> ?
<wiso> a question
<ikonia> eikon81g: no
<daftykins> eikon81g: via packages, don't rm :P
<wiso> using xubuntu
<ikonia> eikon81g: the packages - open the package managers and remove the old kernel packages you don't need
<daftykins> eikon81g: "ls -al /boot | pastebinit"
<MoPac> ikonia: This is my latest trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504811/ .  I constantly receive these errors (along with a popup from the GUI update manager) related to packages like netflix-desktop, Silverlight, etc... things associated with Microsoft gratis but non-free code
<wiso> exists a connection manager as wicd as alternative?
<eikon81g> Ok I am checking I am a noob so just a sec thanks by the way :)
<MoPac> I've tried purging all of the culprit packages and starting over; including accepting the license. I've tried manually creating or deleting the folders in the partial downloads area.... always end up stuck in this loop of install failures
<ikonia> MoPac: thats because you are using software that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> MoPac: you're using 3rd party packages from repos that are not being maintained by the ubuntu project
<eikon81g> So i am using synaptic package manager and I am looking @ kernal and modules
<ikonia> MoPac: I suggest you take this up with the people who manage your netflix software repo
<eikon81g> am I on the right track
<eikon81g> ?
<ikonia> MoPac: the problem is not an ubuntu one
 * eikon81g sweats bullets 
<MoPac> ikonia: I'm aware of the fact that the packages are third-party and what that means. But the actual issue that I'm trying to deal with now is, at a minimum, how to prevent apt and update-manager from bothering me all the time about it. At best, I'm hoping to see if I can get my existing package system to play nice with them.
<ikonia> MoPac: you can't
<ikonia> MoPac: it's bothering you to tell you the packages are wrong/bad
<ikonia> MoPac: fix the packages is the answer
<eikon81g> daftykins sorry I am a noobn
<eikon81g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10504883/
<daftykins> eikon81g: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic
<MoPac> ikonia: I don't understand where this attitude is coming from. Even in the absence of a resolution to whatever apt is seeing, I don't even notice issues with fonts or whatever the substantive glitch is. But I do notice that I am getting harried by error messages that I don't want and would like to suppress regardless. Yes, trying to change the packages themselves is one approach.
<MoPac> But does apt work for me or do I work for it?
<ikonia> MoPac: there is not attitude
<ikonia> MoPac: I'm telling you the truth on how to fix your problem correctly
<ikonia> MoPac: if you don't want the error your choices are 1.) fix the problem 2.) close your eyes
<eikon81g> ok daftykins.. I got that done, had to close synaptic and it is executing
<eikon81g> thanks so much, may I ask how you know which to remove?
<BarnabasDK> technical question: for dnsmasq whats the correct config folder out of the box: /etc/dnsmasq.d or /etc/networkmanager/dnsmasq.d ?
<daftykins> eikon81g: the older ones :)
<daftykins> (smaller ending numbers)
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: are you using network manager ?
<jjavaholic> I want a list of users and associated user numbers
<ikonia> jjavaholic: look in the passwd file
<daftykins> eikon81g: plus the currently running kernel can be checked via "uname -r"
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, yes I am
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: then is the network manager one as network manager will launch dnsmasq on your behalf
<eikon81g> ok, ok I follow. Wow. thanks so much. Is it normal for several kernal versions to hang around in there?
<eikon81g> (thanks so much again)
<jmadero> yes
<jmadero> and I still am not sure why ;)
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, also my conclusion, but I wanted to make sure
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: move forward with confidence then
<BarnabasDK> sudo apt-get install dnsmasq should disable dnsmasq from network manager imho
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: you don't need to do that
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: it's installed by default
<daftykins> eikon81g: yes, there are plenty of updates over the years. running an LTS will go through tens of them
<jjavaholic> how do you read the passwd file?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: eikon81g linux-headers too ?
<ikonia> jjavaholic: in a text editor
<BarnabasDK> I know but if you go for the install that way around its because you have other requirements
<daftykins> eikon81g: but you're on 14.10 so you won't have that problem unless you upgrade
<daftykins> Bashing-om: could do an autoremove to get that i guess
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: so then you should know how to manage it
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: that "other way" is not designed for desktop interaction
<jjavaholic> I don't understand the %number:%number bit which is the user number?
<ikonia> jjavaholic: the first
<eikon81g> ok ok thanks for all of that so what are the linux-headers?
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, true
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :)
<daftykins> eikon81g: run sudo apt-get autoremove
<eikon81g> ok
<jjavaholic> what is the second number for?
<ikonia> jjavaholic: group
<eikon81g> are they listed in my pastebin on /boot as well?
<eikon81g> done @ daftykins
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> eikon81g: ok, you can resume your update now via the GUI updater
<slambxc> What is the output of "date -u +%V$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'"?
<ikonia> slambxc: run it and find out
<eikon81g> it freed up 24mb as well.. is this is just a normal process to clean up periodically?
<ikonia> slambxc: you can do that
<eikon81g> thanks again for everything all of you :) SO awesome.
<eikon81g> ah crap. I still need 2.440k
<eikon81g> smh :\ the updater shot me that error again.. What else can be removed?
<daftykins> seems like your partition is waaaaay too small
<daftykins> eikon81g: "df -h | pastebinit" ?
<slambxc> ikonia i am trying to register on a forum and its asking this question
<ikonia> eikon81g: please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<eikon81g> ugh, may be..
<eikon81g> kk
<ikonia> slambxc: then run it on your host
<ikonia> slambxc: we are not running it for you
<daftykins> eikon81g: another "ls -al /boot | pastebinit" wouldn't hurt too
<slambxc> where in terminal
<eikon81g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10505020/
<ikonia> slambxc: yes
<eikon81g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10505022/ << -al boot
<ikonia> eikon81g: your boot partition is way too small to be used realistically
<daftykins> eikon81g: "dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit"
<slambxc> ikonia ok thanks. i got it.
<eikon81g> well crap I remember when I installed xubuntu I used a seting that mentioned easier resizizing of the partitions
<eikon81g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10505043/
<sminth> hello
<minas114> I upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 yesterday. When I install the proprietory GPU drivers, after logging in nothing happens -- nothing is shown, only the desktop wallpaper. Using the open source drives works but it doesn't support OPENGLES2 that I need for my programming. How can I install the proprietory drivers and make it work?
<eikon81g> I don't know how I ended up with such a small boot partition.. :\ I only have an 80gb drive in this machine..
<daftykins> eikon81g: is this a setup with encryption at all?
<eikon81g> no encryption
<daftykins> eikon81g: run "sudo mv /boot/*-bak ~/"
<eikon81g> done
<daftykins> that should be enough space for the update now
<daftykins> i have no idea why you have kernel backups in there - anyone got any ideas?
<MoPac> ikonia: Let me come at this from a different direction. I want to disable update-notifier  or update-manager error popups for specific packages or in instances where the infromation was not from an update-manager GUI session (but simply got passed because I ran apt-get in terminal. Is there a way to do this without uninstalling the GUI tools altogether?
<ikonia> MoPac: that is not realistic
<eikon81g> trust me I haven't done anything special.. :\
<BarnabasDK> ikonia, however if you remove /etc/dnsmasq..d the deamon wont start, even with network manager
<ikonia> MoPac: the same premise is true a.) fix the problem b.) ignore the messages
<BarnabasDK> sort of strange
<ikonia> BarnabasDK: correct
<ikonia> not strange
<MoPac> ikonia: The problem *is* the messages.
<ikonia> MoPac: no it's not
<ikonia> MoPac: the problem are the packages
<ikonia> the error messages are alerting you to this
<daftykins> MoPac: trying to stop being notified about a problem isn't fixing it :(
<eikon81g> No error this time. Thanks again daftykins and everyone else. So do you have any recommendations to resolve the boot partition size?
<McMido> hello
<sminth> eikon i can help
<daftykins> eikon81g: not without backup and reinstall
<MoPac> ikonia: There is an error, a mismatch, in the software. There is a difference between what apt expects and what it sees, and it alerts users because it expects that this might signal a problem for the users. But it's plain wrong to tell a user that the user's needs don't define what is and is not an actual "problem"
<eikon81g> bum. well I guess I can just limp along for awhile. When I install did I do something weird to cause that? like a setting or something?
<sminth> 100 py how can i  help u
<ikonia> MoPac: the packges are the problem - address that
<ikonia> MoPac: the sooner you accept that and start addressing it, the quicker the problem will stop
<daftykins> eikon81g: dunno, typically a separate /boot isn't even made anymore, so perhaps this has been after many upgrades / years ?
<eikon81g> and daftykins once this finishes should I go ahead and remove the old kernal packages again and clean the headers again?
<MoPac> ikonia: I'm the *user* -- I decide what conditions are problems and what conditions are not problems.
<ikonia> MoPac: ok - then I've told you how to fix it
<ikonia> MoPac: fix the packages, or ignore the errors
<ikonia> MoPac: you decide which option you want to do
<eikon81g> humm.. I installed xubunut at the beginning of the month and I have been learning a little at a time just using it. I am new to the linux scene... I used a fresh format and partition so I am not sure what I could have done :\
<daftykins> eikon81g: mmm, well you should now have a newer kernel than -30 in /boot so i'd reboot into that first, then clean up the old
<MoPac> ikonia: You haven't said how to fix it -- you've actually just said that fixing it has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> MoPac: I have told you how to fix it, talk to the people who maintain those packages
<ikonia> MoPac: or you can remove those packages
<eikon81g> ok gotcha. I have to copy the commands and save them and change the version number and I should be able to knock it out.
<ikonia> MoPac: or you can ignore the errors
<MoPac> ikonia: okay, so my choice is to ignore the errors. I'd like to execute that choice by actually suppressing the error messages.
<ikonia> MoPac: not going to happen
<magg> I’m trying to enable component-to-componet communication using: needs. But don’t know that casing needs uses I’ve seen camelcase, snakecase and with a /. My component name is AdvancedMetricComponent
<MoPac> ikonia: It's open-source software that's part of Ubuntu. Maybe someone here knows about it that could get me started on modifying it
<ikonia> MoPac: you'll need to modify the code
<MoPac> ikonia: That's exactly what I just said
<ikonia> MoPac: check out the code and make the changes only you require, rebuild and repackages it, host your own repo
<labsin> MoPac apt-get source apt
<ikonia> MoPac: there is your path to getting a custom updater package that no-one other than you will want
<WebonauteWork> ahhh! I found my ctrl+space issue. configured into fcitx
<MoPac> ikonia: I understand that process.
<eikon81g> the mv command we ran moved the contents to a new location on the drive? I am just unsure how that worked and what the end result was SORRY I am such a newb
<daftykins> eikon81g: yeah the backup files went to /home/you/ just in case being without them causes bad things
<Bashing-om> eikon81g: When you installed did you choose "LVM" there is a present bug .
<MoPac> ikonia: I don't understand the need to snark so hard at someone in a help forum
<daftykins> it did look like LVM
<ikonia> MoPac: no-one is snarking
<ikonia> MoPac: you're asking for a bad thing - and you're not prepared to do it yourself,
<eikon81g> yes I used the LVM thinking I'd have some flexibility down the line
<daftykins> doh.
<Bashing-om> eikon81g: Perhaps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ikonia> MoPac: you don't want to fix the solution, you want someone to maintain a single custom package for you - it's not really acceptable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM or Encrypted install creates too small /boot partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eikon81g> maybe since my drive is only 80gb the bug made a very small boot partition?
<daftykins> 80GB? crikey.
<MoPac> iikonia: I never asked anyone to make a custom package for me.
<MoPac> ikonia: That's ridiculous.
<ikonia> MoPac: yes you did
<eikon81g> ok dafty I see that now. They are fine just to leave there right?
<magg> sorry wrong window
<ikonia> MoPac: I explained you'd need to build package and maintain your own repo of that custom package
<ikonia> MoPac: you said "I know the process"
<daftykins> eikon81g: yeah i don't see why not, i couldn't tell if they were attached to a package so i figured move was better than delete
<eikon81g> yea, that looks like what mine did @ that bug
<eikon81g> right on, you guys are so good it's sickening. LOL!!! So does the OS still "know" where they are?
<MoPac> ikonia:  I know about the packaging process. I'm not familiar with the update-notifier code itself. I speculated that someone who is familiar with it might have some advice about where to look for the error popup, for instance.
<ikonia> MoPac: so basically - you want someone to re-write the code for you
<eikon81g> or if we hit an issue we would need to move them back manually?
<ikonia> MoPac: which means they will need to maintain it or the next ubuntu updated will undo it
<MoPac> ikonia: That is not at all what that statement means
<ikonia> MoPac: the REAL solution is to FIX the packages
<ikonia> MoPac: and you'll be a better community member others will benifit
 * eikon81g turns into a sponge to soak up knowledge from daftykins 
<ikonia> rather than this over the top solution for a custom apt build
<daftykins> eikon81g: nah it won't have a clue, but when you reboot to boot into the newer kernel, i don't see any reason it'd want those files
<daftykins> since they were for an older kernel or two
<MoPac> ikonia: I don't know how over-the-top it would be until/unless I really look through the update-notifier code, I suppose. It might be as simple as commenting out a section
<ikonia> MoPac: then look at the code
<eikon81g> I am going to go ahead and do a quick reboot and then I will attempt to remove the older kernal *crosses fingers* gotcha daftykins. Makes sense.. A million thanks, I'll brb
<ikonia> MoPac: do you know C and python ?
<ikonia> MoPac: and FYI: it's not as simple as commenting out that section
<fluvvell> is there anywhere I can get help with a monitor thats not displaying correctly?
<MoPac> ikonia: I know some. I'm not an advanced or professional programmer. I also know enough about the entire process to know that having a personal update-notifier version could end up being easier than trying to have custom personally modified packages for netflix-desktop, wine-silverlight5.1-installer, etc
<ikonia> MoPac: you couldn't be more wrong if you wanted to me
<ikonia> MoPac: fixing some basic deb packaging errors is MUCH quicker and smimpler than cusotmising the whole package manager to surpress errors and then maintaining that
<MoPac> ikonia: So consider that you mocked me by claiming (wrongly) that I was trying to get someone to write me a modified apt package, but your advice is for me to go to third parties and get them to modify their packages for me
 * daftykins chuckles
<ikonia> MoPac: no-one is mocking you
<ikonia> MoPac: my advice is to get third parties to fix their packages yes, they may not even know its broken, or better still YOU fix them and feed the fixes back to them
<ikonia> just looks like the definition or manifest is wrong
<ikonia> shouldn't take long at all
<fluvvell> are the intel video drivers buggy or are sparklies on my screen supposed to be there? Or is that another channel
<daftykins> what's happening?
<lasko> lol sparklies?
<lasko> screen shot I want to see heh
<daftykins> easy, lasko
 * daftykins sedates lasko 
<winterchillz> Is there a way to use dynamic wallpapers without having to install 3rd party software to change them for me
<lasko> daftykins: whoa whoaaaaa. I think we just might have in incident of excessive Glitter usage.
<lasko> And I want to see
<fluvvell> lasko, pixels that rotate in different colours
<lasko> oh. Well then nevermind. I'll take my seat on teh floor and watch.
<fluvvell> daftykins, its only when I'm trying to get the screen to run in its full resolution of 2550x1600. And it does it with 14.04 and 14.10, installed or booted with an iso.
<daftykins> what system?
<daftykins> presumably intel on-die graphics, so which CPU?
<daftykins> *2560x1600, which cable type?
<ikonia> I'll be impressed of an on cpu display gpu can drive that display
<daftykins> they've been capable of that for years, yes
<doomlord_1> i've got that here for sure
<doomlord_1> well, 2560x1440
<ikonia> really, they will drive that sort of display ?
<doomlord_1> yes, even 4k
<ikonia> wow
<doomlord_1> they wont redraw as fast as discrete GPUs
<q_> how would I dpkg-reconfigure for all packages on 14.10 -- there doesn't seem to be an -all flag anymore
<doomlord_1> but they can certainly drive the monitor
<wlodpolm> http://superuser.com/questions/685452/trying-to-find-max-resolution-for-amd-card
<daftykins> i think you have to go displayport for the truly high though, not sure how high dual-link DVI goes
<doomlord_1> current intel iGPU can certainly do 3 monitors, and it can do 4k (i doubt it will do 3x4k though)
<doomlord_1> yeah i think you need displayport for 4k
<eikon81g> thanks so much to everyone who chipped in especially daftykins! I will continue along and WHEN I get stuck again I'll be back, have a great week everyone!
<daftykins> eikon81g: enjoy :)
<q_> I'm getting random crashes after recently installing 14.10 - never had that on this laptop before been using ubuntu for 2 years.  Where should I start ?
<daftykins> q_: memtest
<eikon81g> :) I removed the .30 kernal all by myself!! LOL :)
<q_> daftykins, ahh yes, let me do that now
<daftykins> heh, wonder if q knows it'll take hours
<eikon81g> lol
<fluvvell> lasko, where do I paste the screenshot?
<daftykins> imgur.com
<lasko> sorry, my bae-bae woke up and started crying.
<frenda__> I have ping on both domains and dns when I'm contected via openVPN under udp config, but browsers can't open any page! I don't have at all any ping by TCP config!
<frenda__> for example:
<frenda__> ~$ ping -c4 torproject.org
<frenda__> PING torproject.org (38.229.72.16) 56(84) bytes of data.
<frenda__> 64 bytes from aroides.torproject.org (38.229.72.16): icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=312 ms
<fluvvell> daftykins, Its pointless to share the screenshot, i'm on another computer now and have copied it across. It only shows the colour rotating pixes when viewed on the computer with the problem
<daftykins> fluvvell: can you answer the other questions i had?
<zenny> HI, the wireless works hell slow and the usb ports stop detecting devices after I ran apt-get dist-upgrde today in ubuntu 14.04. Both wireless and usb detection works fine from the windows in the same dual-boot laptop. Anyone experienced this. The laptop is HP Envy.
<q_> daftykins, memtest passed - next step ?
<daftykins> you did just one pass already?
<lasko> frenda__: Issues related to your OpenVPN configuration would fall under consulting their documentation not Ubuntu.
<daftykins> q_: ideally from a live session i would check the SMART data on the hard disk, if you have a mechanical one
<q_> daftykins, yes
<fujimuffins> hello
<q_> hmm no SSD
<daftykins> hi
<fujimuffins> can u help me with something pls?
<svetlana> ask
<fluvvell> daftykins,           product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460  CPU @ 3.20GHz, yes its graphics on the motherboard
<daftykins> ok so haswell
<daftykins> nah, on processor
<daftykins> and cable type?
<fujimuffins> so im trying to dual boot ubuntu on my windows 7 computer
<fujimuffins> and i've put the iso onto my usb stick
<fujimuffins> but when i try to boot up ubuntu
<daftykins> fujimuffins: you can press enter less you know, nice long sentences are great :)
<fluvvell> daftykins, its a DVI cable which worked on the previous motherboard/graphics card i had working this monitor, so dual-link is fine.
<daftykins> fluvvell: which ubuntu again?
<fujimuffins> and switch my start up to my usb it freezes at this https://i.imgur.com/5MIh9YF.jpg
<fujimuffins> oh sorry
<daftykins> fujimuffins: oh dear you're running RAID.
<fujimuffins> what does that mean?
<fluvvell> daftykins, 14.04.2  - also on the "booted from iso" 14.10 exactly the same issues and effect.
<daftykins> fujimuffins: you have two hard disks combined together in a striped RAID 0 array
<fujimuffins> ok. what should i do?
<daftykins> i don't think that's really going to be compatible, but it's not even getting as far as booting so your download may be corrupt or your flash drive may've not been created successfully
<fluvvell> daftykins, out of the box I cant get the 2nd modeline to be available to the Display settings xrandr panel, I've needed to put in an .xprofile  file to achieve what I've got so far.
<daftykins> fluvvell: hmm, try a 15.04 ISO - it's not out yet of course but it'll have a newer kernel. presumably you didn't try installing intel drivers?
<AegNuddel> How do I move the on-screen keyboard?  I'm having to use it since my keyboard cord just went kaput, and there is no title bar with which to drag it.  I would also like to keep it on top, as the search screen covers it...
<lasko> AegNuddel: Hold Alt
<daftykins> hold alt and drag?
<fluvvell> daftykins, I did, but no help. But having the same result in 14.04 and 14.10....  I  read that the intel drivers are the same as ubuntu are offereing anyway?
<daftykins> fluvvell: yep, it annoys me when people start trying to install them as if it's Windows ;) just checking.
<daftykins> fluvvell: well, assuming the cable is good i have no better ideas.
<fluvvell> daftykins, lol sure - I get the same reaction
<daftykins> having to set resolution manually is a bit of a bad sign
<lasko> fluvvell: Does it happen under other resolutions?
<fluvvell> daftykins, can I share my .xprofile for you to have a look at?
<daftykins> does that screen only have DVI?
<fluvvell> lasko, no
<fluvvell> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> it won't do any good, not familiar with the file
<AegNuddel> I, uh, have, no keyboard daffykins
<emsy2015> k1l_: are you here? :)
<daftykins> AegNuddel: heh that's a fair point. ah well, no idea.
<fluvvell> daftykins, its a bunch of xrandr statements I think
<daftykins> maybe your mode isn't quite what the display wants?
<daftykins> i'd dig into the /var/log/Xorg.0.log i think
<lasko> AegNuddel: Using your mouse -- Click the Alt button -- and while still holding it, attempt to drag
<emsy2015> mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<emsy2015> how to fix it guys?
<fluvvell> http://pastebin.com/k8nYfhWR
<chartractegg> hello
<chartractegg> I'm a noob and i'm in trouble
<chartractegg> anyone there
<emsy2015> can anyone link yesterday's chat history?
<ikonia> !logs | emsy2015
<ubottu> emsy2015: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<daftykins> chartractegg: phrase a question with detail on one line
<chartractegg> I'm on a Macintosh and I wanted to dual boot to Ubuntu, it's replaced my Mac partition though :(
<daftykins> fluvvell: HDMI? are you using an adapter?
<daftykins> chartractegg: oh dear.
<emsy2015> ikonia: thank you!
<svetlana> chartractegg: hopefully you still have the mac install cd and some more attention to the ubuntu installer?
<chartractegg> daftykins: i'm a noob, but not terribly. I can figure it out..
<Nikesh> How do I add a program to the Unity launcher?
<svetlana> right click it
<chartractegg> Apple doesn't ship DVD restores anymore, it's hidden in the hard disk
<svetlana> use that then
<svetlana> #macosx channel is here
<chartractegg> i may have deleted the recovery partition though
<chartractegg> LOL
<daftykins> no that's just a recovery partition, it doesn't have the whole OS - it pulls it down from online
<ikonia> chartractegg: you can also download from itunes
<lasko> ouch
<bynarie> when i boot up, i get this message before X starts up - usb 3-11: string descriptor 0 malformed (err = -61), defaulting to 0x0409
<Nikesh> svetlana: when i right click, it goes to showing reviews and launch option
<lasko> chartractegg: reboot your machine and hold Command+R during startup
<svetlana> alt+right click, then
<lasko> chartractegg: It'll bring you to the recovery
<chartractegg> daftykins: I went to apple store other day, to restore mac os, i fucked this up before, and they can restore at apple store way faster
<jhutchins> chartractegg: It's still possible to get a copy of a restore/install image from apple.  They probably charge for it.
<ikonia> chartractegg: tone down the language
<daftykins> language, please.
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<chartractegg> lasko: I know about the boot key commands
<emsy2015> ikonia: can you please tell what name is for this server?
<chartractegg> apologies for language
<svetlana> Nikesh: (or shoot these unity developers and documentation people to the moon if it doesn't have a help button)
<ikonia> emsy2015: which server ?
<daftykins> chartractegg: so what are you actually after?
<lasko> chartractegg: If you can get into Recovery then you havent overwritten recovery
<fluvvell> daftykins, and it's more freaky that after a while it goes black but a shift to tty1 and back to the graphics screen brings it back
<emsy2015> ikonia: in irclogs there are a lot of servers
<ikonia> emsy2015: no, they are channels
<ikonia> emsy2015: this channel is called #ubuntu
<Nikesh> svetlana: alt+right click shows menu for background window (like minimise, show it all desktops, and so on)
<chartractegg> daftykins: what do you mean "what am I actually after"
<svetlana> i dislike the fact that i have to open a web browser in order to find docs for unity
<ikonia> chartractegg: what do you want from this channel ?
<svetlana> there should be an offline way
<emsy2015> ikonia: but there are tonns of #ubuntu
<daftykins> chartractegg: what do you want help with?
<ikonia> emsy2015: no there isn't, there is 1
<emsy2015> ikonia: ubuntu.html or .txt?
<chartractegg> right sorry, I'm not sure I want anything, or help with much of anything
<bynarie> daftykins, u know what this means -> usb 3-11: string descriptor 0 malformed (err = -61), defaulting to 0x0409
<daftykins> chartractegg: well this is a support channel, so there's no point being here :)
<ikonia> emsy2015: text formatting or html format, up to you
<lasko> chartractegg: Like I said, if you reboot into Recovery mode (then thats proof you didn't over write your recovery) -- in which case you should be able to click "Reinstall OS" in that menu. -- thats about the best advice you'll get from anyone lol
<baastrup> I need help installing a 3d party wifi usb dongle driver
<daftykins> bynarie: looks like a device in a USB port not speaking the right language.
<baastrup> http://www.edimax.com/edimax/download/download/data/edimax/global/download/for_home/wireless_adapters/wireless_adapters_ac450/ew-7711ulc
<chartractegg> when I go to install ubuntu, it said "You have a Windows 7 partition on here. Want to install Ubuntu over windows partition?"
<bynarie> daftykins, ok.. do you know of anything I could do to get more info/diagnose the problem?
<AegNuddel> What does it mean when a key on the on-screen keyboard turns red?
<chartractegg> I said I wanted to install Ubuntu over the Windows 7 partition ( 25GB out of 500GB HDD)
<daftykins> bynarie: not since i don't have a clue what you're doing no, and please ask the channel in future, don't pick on individual users :)
<emsy2015> ikonia: I love you, man! No homo though
<lasko> chartractegg: Do you want to keep windows or no? Are you trying to dual-boot windows / Ubuntu
<chartractegg> i love you all
<svetlana> baastrup: find another wifi dongle - if this stuff is non-free and has no source released, it may contain a backdoor
<ikonia> emsy2015: don't make stupid homophobic comments please, "thank you" is how you thank someone
<chartractegg> lasko: trying to dual boot Mac OS X and Ubuntu
<bynarie> yea sorry bout that.. i just knew you were pretty knowledgeable daftykins
<bynarie> the error message appears while booting up, right before X starts up
<RootKit> Hello!
<lasko> chartractegg: One sec, i'll get you the link you need
<emsy2015> ikonia: I said no homo lol. That means the biggest thanks to you. Don't be rude :)
<daftykins> chartractegg: go get yourself a flash drive of OS X made up. if you want both you are not going to be able to get it back on there with us, in ubuntu
<ikonia> emsy2015: "thank you" is how you thank someone rather than stupid sexual comments
<bynarie> now we have to say thank you a special way?
<bynarie> u guys are cock suckers
<chartractegg> daftykins: can you clarify "if you want both.... in ubuntu" ?
<emsy2015> ikonia: don't write like a robot. :)
<chartractegg> bynarie: chill out
<lasko> chartractegg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/MacOSX   -- At the bottom of that page there is a Link for AppleIntelInstallation
<ikonia> emsy2015: don't make stupid comments then
<daftykins> chartractegg: i think you're just timewasting here. if you want OS X back... working... you're going to need to reinstall it.
<SomeT> hi, I have a problem, my university are making us study linux by studying VMWare or something to run Ubuntu
<AegNuddel> oh lol there's a button to move it in full mode
<chartractegg> daftykins: you're right. thank you for your help
<chartractegg> peace be with you all
<daftykins> SomeT: right, sounds simple.
<chartractegg> bye all!
<lasko> SomeT: And how can we help you
<emsy2015> ikonia: ok, sorry!
<bynarie|> hey ikonia your a cock sucker too
<SomeT> I am finding a lot of us having problems running, it not having tried myself, just wondering is even installing it this way a good idea generally?
<RootKit> Anyone know which is the best unofficial kernel for laptos!
<bynarie|> cock sucker
<SomeT> to me it sounds easy
<daftykins> SomeT: yes it's fine and easy.
<lasko> whoa
<SomeT> just trying to understand why so many people are having troublee
<ikonia> RootKit: use official kernels
<SomeT> e.g. drives not mounting
<Winthrop> lol dat ban
<daftykins> SomeT: the people with the troubles should be the one asking, you can't provide us logs of their issues so there's no way to help.
<SomeT> I know, but it just bugs me, haha
<SomeT> anyway my question was a bit general
<daftykins> SomeT: yes, plus it also insinuates ubuntu is to blame and not vmware issues
<daftykins> there's always virtualbox too of course
<ikonia> or user error
<daftykins> yep, that too
<lasko> Virtualbox > VMWare IMO lol easier to use and less hassle
<ikonia> try actually doing your task and asking for help when you need it
<daftykins> lasko: no point expressing personal opinion.
<eikon81g> lol
<RootKit> ikonia: Thanks... But official kernels are very unresponsive without patches! I want something very  responsive!!
<ikonia> RootKit: they are not
<SomeT> I plan to do in 2 hours ;)
<ikonia> RootKit: they are excellent
<daftykins> lol unresponsive kernels, typical Linux ricer generation
<ikonia> RootKit: we only support official kernels here, so this isn't the right channel
<lasko> daftykins: Well ok.
<RootKit> ikonia: whats wrong with unofficial kernel! I remove unity and and some other resource hungry shits! compiled kernel 4.0 with specific driver for my hardware.. using fluxbox ,no DEs.. But ubuntu still feels slow!
<ikonia> RootKit: tone down the language, there is no need for it
<ikonia> RootKit: if you've made all the changes you say you've made - it's no longer ubuntu
<ikonia> RootKit: so I suggest you support your own customized distro
<kryptonradon> can I upgrade 14.04 to 14.10 in place?
<k1l_> RootKit: the problem is, we dont know if "stuff" doesnt work because its your custom kernels fault or if its a general ubuntu issue then
<ikonia> kryptonradon: yes, it will need a reboot though
<ikonia> !upgrade | kryptonradon
<ubottu> kryptonradon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kryptonradon> thanks
<k1l_> kryptonradon: yes run the update-manager but keep in mind that you need to upgrade every 6 months then
<kryptonradon> I keep needing to install things that don't get updated to the newer version
<ikonia> kryptonradon: be careful, very few people "need" newer versions than the versions shipped with the distro
<kryptonradon> I'm using blender addons that need 2.71 and 14.04 has 2.69
<RootKit> ikonia: and k1l_: well then ! I have to leave ubuntu! damn!  I guess have to build everything from the scratch!
<ikonia> RootKit: bye
<k1l_> RootKit: you are on your own with that custom kernels on most distros anyway.
<RootKit> k1l_: hmm!
<q_> kill him!
<q_> kill  him!
<fluvvell> since when has unity been in the kernel?
<ikonia> fluvvell: it's not
<jhutchins> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<ikonia> and LFS won't help with that either
<ikonia> so pointing at lfs won't help
<jhutchins> He should be running gentoo.
<q_> k1l_: hmm! , I was refering to what RootKit typed and what it looked like
<nash> hi guys I have a strange freeze after login. If I switch on tty1 I get a I/O error. What can I check? I am running smartctl to see if it's a hdd failure... I created another user and it works, it's just stuck after login
<RootKit> q_ : you are funny ..lol
<RootKit> jhutchins: who should be runnin gentoo?
<k1l_> someone know what .wmz files are and how to open that?
<emsy2015> hey, guys. I had the problem with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<emsy2015> hey, k1l_
<zatan> hi how can I let access directory to users who is certain group ?
<genii> k1l_: Unzip it to wmf and use some media player
<RootKit> ikonia: bye! sir/mam
<ikonia> bye
<emsy2015> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10505937/
<nash> both /home and .xauthority belong to the correct user
<k1l_> genii: archiv fileroller thingy from unity got their issues with it. "archive type is not supported"
<genii> emsy2015: You cannot unmount a directory if you have cd into it.
<genii> emsy2015: do something like just:  cd      first then unmount
<mina1> quit
<RootKit> Hey! I have nuttin' to say, yo! lol... What am I doin here?!
<daftykins> RootKit: please take it elsewhere.
<emsy2015> genii: the same problem
<RootKit> well.. I should join a dating channel.. suggest me some channel names! i dont know how to search for channel in weechat !
<k1l_> !alis | RootKit
<ubottu> RootKit: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fluvvell> daftykins, sorry I got caught on a phone call - you asked me HDMI - I can't see whether I replied - its DVI  Dual-link cable which worked on a previous hardware set.
<genii> emsy2015: Pastebin please
<emsy2015> genii, what will happen if I'll try to unmount it manually, because the /mnt is on locker
<RootKit> k1l_: thank you, man
<genii> emsy2015: Trying to unmount it manually is what you've been doing.
<fluvvell> daftykins, ikonia,   my .xprofile is  http://pastebin.com/k8nYfhWR
<fluvvell> sorry couldn't remember who replied last :-S
<RootKit> ubottu: thankkkkkkkz
<emsy2015> genii, I  meant by clicking the right click on mouse and choosing "unmount"
 * genii consider a lecture on running as root and then trying to use suso while in root prompt, then says "screw it" and goes back to work
<elitewarfare> Can u install ubuntu on an early 2008 macbook pro laptop MB134LL/A
<ikonia> elitewarfare: yes
<elitewarfare> thank you
<daftykins> fluvvell: so you're not using some kind of HDMI to DVI dongle? 'cause it's odd you'd be setting HDMI modes 0o
<fluvvell> daftykins, ABSOLUTELY no dongle or even an adapter. DVI - DVI cable. Yes, I saw that - but thats what xrandr reports the DVI port as.
<fluvvell> daftykins, of course I keep going back to the statement somebody made that hdmi and dvi were electrically compatible with the exception of the audio
<fluvvell> i may be wrong I guess
<nash> hi guys I have a strange freeze after login. If I switch on tty1 I get a I/O error. What can I check? I am running smartctl to see if it's a hdd failure... I created another user and it works, it's just stuck after login
<RootKit> ubottu: I did forget how to search for channel! can you plz repeat how to .......
<ubottu> RootKit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wamicho> daftykins, i did a fresh install , i am just waiting for it to upgrade what should be the best way to install the nvidia driver so it can work ..?
<daftykins> !hybrid
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> wamicho: just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime" i think
<wamicho> daftykins, did that before it did not work or should i just download from the nvidia page and install it ?
<daftykins> wamicho: that'll be a guaranteed failure if you tried that :)
<daftykins> i honestly don't know, you should do more research on your model of system because i was out of ideas earlier
<wamicho> daftykins, ok thanks a lot ..
<lattera> so I have a process (vlc) that's not dying with kill -KILL
<lattera> what's the best way to kill it?
<bindi> kill -9 as root?
<dipooots> kill -9 `pidof vlc`
<dipooots> or killall -UNUSED vlc
<lattera> still no go
<burkmat> Reboot.
<lattera> now it's listed in ps as: vlc <defunct>
<dipooots> then it's a zombie process, sadly I don't think you can kill it without a reboot if it doesn't respond to those
<DasEi> lattera: sudo killall vlc  doesn't work ? no frozen system ? use htop to look for Pid's
<dipooots> yea that too, check pid manually in case there's two or whatever
<lattera> nope, just a single process, PID 6308
<lattera> gonna have to reboot :/
<dipooots> kill 6308, i do it a few times until it tells me no such pid
<DasEi> lattera: sudo kill -9 -1 6308  (f.e) ?
<DasEi> lattera: does htop shows suspicous loads on another PID ?
<lattera> no clue... just rebooted
<emsy2015> hello guys. once again how to see chat history  from this chat?
<therealfakemoot> So I recently upgraded to 10.14 but I'm having trouble installing steam. `sudo apt-get install steam` produces the following output https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/a78edea623954e2ce767
<k1l_> !logs | emsy2015
<ubottu> emsy2015: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<emsy2015> thank you
<daftykins> 10.14 isn't a real release (:
<therealfakemoot> er
<therealfakemoot> right
<therealfakemoot> 14.10
<Whitor> emsy2015, It depends on your IRC client
<burkmat> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<emsy2015> whitor, I already found what I had to find, thank you :)
<Whitor> I'm using 14.04 and love it
<Whitor> emsy2015, great!
<burkmat> !LFS
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<emsy2015> whitor, anyway, could you help me please?
<burkmat> Shouldn't the bot be updated re versioning on LFS / LTS?
<Whitor> I don't know why anyone (especially a new user) would use an experimental version of Ubuntu. My guess is they don't really know that non LTS versions /are/ less supported..
<emsy2015> Whitor, I removed all my kernels, so I tried to recover it after this thread. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<OerHeks> burkmat, no, why is it confusing for you?
<emsy2015> Whitor, when I did the last step (reboot) I had black screen with an error: missing models
<Whitor> Also... experienced users using Ubuntu in a professional production environment Shouldn't even consider using a non LTS version.
<daftykins> Whitor: i think new users impatiently rush through the download page on the site and don't read... because that was one of the first lessons i learnt
<Whitor> emsy2015, sounds like a fun project!  I hope might consider re-installing on a different machine and moving your data ex-post-facto
<Whitor> daftykins, yeah... I think this should be emphasized on the download page... Perhaps make people dig a little bit to get the latest (non LTS) versions... BTW I'm anxious to see whats in 16.04!
<bcowan> boot to a livecd/usb and chroot
<emsy2015> whitor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10506460/
<daftykins> well, you'll be waiting a while. general chat however is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<burkmat> OerHeks: Maybe I'm misreading it, but the bot seems to be saying the latest LTSs are 8.04, 10.04 and 12.04?
<daftykins> current LTS is 12.04.5 and 14.04.2
<burkmat> Yeah. So...
<burkmat> !LFS
<OerHeks> burkmat, last part says different.
<k1l_> burkmat: for bot suggestions please do that in #ubuntu-irc :)
<burkmat> k1l_: Ok, will do. Just wanted to check that I'm not retarded and/or crazy. :D
<DasEi> burkmat: also you can PM ubott.. to play with it
<emsy2015> guys, what to do if the kernel is newer than system and kernel modules?
<daftykins> emsy2015: what do you mean?
<emsy2015> I've booted from live cd
<emsy2015> on live cd I have 14.04 but on my hdd I have 14.10
<daftykins> !enter
<daftykins> argh who keeps deleting every factoid
<k1l_> emsy2015: for the chroot that doesnt matter
<jhutchins> daftykins: ubottu is not as well trained as dpkg.
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Which video/graphics drivers are you using?
<emsy2015> k1l_ when I rebooted I had a black screen telling that I miss some modules
<daftykins> jhutchins: i'll assume that's an attempt at humour 0o
<k1l_> emsy2015: make sure you installed the kernel headers mathcing your kernel
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Pretty sure it's the closed source nvidia one but I'm gonna have to look and double check.
<Whitor> emsy2015, thanks for the  pastebin.  heh, I still might have been lazy and re-installed. With ubuntu, it's so freaking easy.   I grew up with slackware... I've done my share of kernel / module compiling... I remember when nearly every app had to be compiled
<Whitor> I've had enough of it
<jhutchins> emsy2015: What are you truing to do?
<emsy2015> k1l_ how to do that?
<Whitor> Personally I'd rather spend my extra time with my kids... not researching how to rebuild my kernel.. Oh how times have changed :(      :)
<emsy2015> whitor: I'll lose all my filed wouldn't I?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: "NVIDIA Binary driver - version 331.113 from nvidia-311-updates"
<k1l_> emsy2015: boot that system or chroot into it from a live cd and make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<emsy2015> jhutchins: trying  to recover my system
<Whitor> emsy2015, only if you overwrite your HD ... use another HD
<k1l_> emsy2015: but if you installed the video driver from some website then you need to reinstall it again
<Whitor> emsy2015, then take your existing HD and put it into an external USB reader...  copy your home dir off and you are all set!
<bcowan> so much easier just to chroot in and install kernel/headers
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: So, I haven't dealt with the video driver options for a while since I switched to a machine with integrated graphics. But the message you pasted basically indicates that steam is saying it needs some of the open-source software around in order to install. Usually, when I've seen a message like this, it's because the software I want to install needs a particular version
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Interesting. I can try switching over
<MoPac> ... but some other existing software needs a different version, so the new software can't install
<nash> hi guys I have a strange freeze after login. If I switch on tty1 I get a I/O error. Here is my smartmontools log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10506563/  what can I check more??
<emsy2015> whitor, if I had another hd
<therealfakemoot> We'll see if noveau can resolve this
<MoPac> However, in the case of the video drivers, I wonder if having the option set to non-free might be telling the system not to install the free ones? I don't know exactly how much pull that option has in apt
<emsy2015> k1l, haven't installed anything, only one kernel
<MoPac> Well, one other thing though
<emsy2015> with apt-get install linux-image-generic
<k1l_> emsy2015: there is the issue. i told you several times to install the "linux-generic" since it installs the headers automatically
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: I wonder if you can install those mesa packages without actually switching your preference from nvidia to nouveau?  Have you tried just doing "apt-get install [packagename that it said wasn't installf for steam]"?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: yup
<Whitor> emsy2015, good point..
<k1l_> emsy2015: "linux-image..." is only the kernel, but not the headers. for building modules you need the headers
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: no dice. apt wouldn't install them
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: What's the error you get when you try?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: the lock is currently being held by the switch from closed source to novaeu drivers
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: I'll have to reproduce it in a second
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: sure, no problem
<emsy2015> Whitor, too big physical effort. I prefer fixing it with codes
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: I'm probably overly skittish about switching back and forth between nvidia and nouveau drivers because doing that used to cause all kinds of problems on my old system [shudders]. Hopefully those are more rare now, though
<Whitor> I thought everyone had piles of HD's kicking around...  Perks of working in IT
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Yeah. I switched from Noveau to the closed source ones when a KSP update got all buggy. I saw a massive performance increase from it
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: and uh, the 'software center' threw an error about ack-grep while I was trying to change over. So it...didn't?
<therealfakemoot> ugh.
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: okay, well, it might not be necessary to swtich over. Let's see what happend when you try just apt-get install-ing the two packages that held up your steam installation
<emsy2015> k1l: so I have apt-get install linux-generic , right?
<emsy2015> * I have to
<k1l_> emsy2015: right.
<k1l_> emsy2015: you could try if you can boot into the recovery in the grub.
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: So, as it turns out, I can install libgl1-mesa-dri OR libgl1-mesa-glx.
<therealfakemoot> which would require the remove of nvidia-updates-331
<emsy2015> k1l, but I had some error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10506647/
<k1l_> emsy2015: what was the command?
<therealfakemoot> Not sure what the difference between dri and glx is, unfortunately
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Are you seeing the same thing that these people saw a while back, or is it different? - https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2800
<emsy2015> k1l_ : apt-get install linux-generic
<k1l_> in recovery?
<emsy2015> k1l, in chroot
<k1l_> emsy2015: then you did something wrong since the filesystem is read-only.
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Similar, but I can't say for sure.
<k1l_> emsy2015: so i bet you did again not setup the chroot properly and are still on the live-ubuntu system and not in the chroot
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: I have a vague recollection about the ia32 libs business helping me out with something similar. Let me know if this helps you https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2800#issuecomment-74045352
<k1l_> emsy2015: seeing 3.13 kernel i am sure you are not in chroot.
<emsy2015> k1l: root@ubuntu:/#
<k1l_> emsy2015: no
<k1l_> emsy2015: that is the live-system from cd or usb. not the installed one. so get your chroot set up properly.
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Augh, https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<emsy2015> k1l I did chroot in /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/boot"
<emsy2015> with sudo chroot /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/boot"
<k1l_> emsy2015: no no no no no.
<emsy2015> without boot at the end lol
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Yeah, I'm having deja vu -- I was right where you are. I know it ended up working, though. At the moment, are you still on nvidia?
<k1l_> emsy2015: start over again from the beginning after unmounting all first.
<Alxx> g
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Correct.
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: And at the moment, do you have broken packages, or is it all working (just can't install steam)?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: I may have broken packages. I'm not sure how to check
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: try apt-get install -f
<therealfakemoot> Same error message.
<therealfakemoot> exit status 8
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: okay, first let's try to just get back to working nvidia like you had before. manually apt-get remove the mesa package you were trying
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: That's the issue: it isn't installed and for one reason or another apt can't resolve the dependency
<therealfakemoot> I think.
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: well, it might work to just reinstall nvidia-331-updates -- that may remove the mesa package and make it stop caring that the mesa package didn't install correctly
<therealfakemoot> Good call, trying that now
<nk121> Hi #ubuntu, I'm looking to capture audio in a headless EC2 server (14.04), but i'm having trouble getting alsa and snd-dummy working. Does anyone know how to accomplish this with 14.04?
<nk121> i've installed libasound2-dev alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-base     but there is no snd-dummy module to be found (although there is a snd-seq-dummy, which appears to be midi related)
<crushoverride> hello
<therealfakemoot>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<therealfakemoot> lookit that
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: paste?
<therealfakemoot> Yeah, one sec
<therealfakemoot> https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<night_girl> hello i currently have this ubuntu: 2.6.35-27-generic #47-Ubuntu, what is the best way to update to the latest?
<DasEi> therealfakemoot: try (first hand followed by --dry-run for a testride) to remove --purge complaining packages unti pt-get  updates runs fine (--fix-missing you oc already tried?)
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: hmm. Try opening the software center GUI, at the third-party drivers tab -- see what it says there
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: DasEi: Ahh right, I neglected to mention --purge
<MoPac> night_girl: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: (all as root) apt-get update --dry-run              < result ?
<night_girl> Release:        10.10 Codename:       maverick
<nesretep> Anyone have any experience with kickstart installs on Ubuntu using PXE boot?
<nk121> I guess noone is familliar with alsa/snd-dummy
<bcowan> nk121, if you wouldnt insult them calling them dummy
<nesretep> Anyone have any experience with kickstart installs on Ubuntu using PXE boot?
<nk121> bcowan: the only dummy i think is me! :)
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: update doesn't recognize --dry-run, apparently.
<therealfakemoot> https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<therealfakemoot> and I've updated the gist
<poli> hi
<DasEi> nesretep: no, but interestin attempt, you'll need kickstart on the pxe box, just try... hehe
<therealfakemoot> I can't remove the package, or install over it.
<MoPac> night_girl: Are you wanting to upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu or just to update your kernel version?
<nesretep> I have gotten to the point where teh box PXE boots, then starts teh install but then d-i won't recognize the NIC
<DasEi> therealfakemoot::so apt faills with a complaint about a certain package ?
<night_girl> I just want the latest of everything
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: Yes. nvidia-331-updates is half-installed
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: So apparently, that means I'm not allowed to remove OR install it anymore
<night_girl> and the flawless way of doing this that will work without issues
<nesretep> Not sure why it doesn't reconize it during the autoinstall.  It works fine installing from DVD
<DasEi> therealfakemoot::apt-get update --fix-missing   < result ?
<MoPac> night_girl: I'm not sure whether an in-place upgrade from 10.10 to 14.10 can be guaranteed to work flawlessly with no issues.  Can you go into your software and updates program and see what the settings are there?
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: it fetches a bunch of repo info and exits 0
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: No actions
<DasEi> therealfakemoot::dpkg-reconfigure  darnPackage  < result?
<DasEi> dpkg*
<therealfakemoot> er, I have to install the debconf package before I will have dpkg-reconfigure
<therealfakemoot> and trying to install it failed, because nvidia-331-updates is in a broken state
<night_girl> the screen shows me that it can update to 11.10 only
<DasEi> dpkg-reconfigure  <so
<night_girl> in updates
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: dpkg-reconfigure  darnPackage  < result?
<therealfakemoot> durrr
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: DasEi: Is there anything preventing him from remove --purge-ing both the proprietary and the non-proprietry drivers and then reinstalling? (Assuming he doesn't shut down and end up with just a terminal...)
<MoPac> s/him/him or her
<DasEi> MoPac: I just try to single it out before killing aa bunch of intact ones, too (dependencies)
<nesretep> Should I be in a different channel if I need help with something like a PXEboot kickstart install?  It doesn't seem like anyone has any knowledge in this area here.
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<frew> anyone have ideas on how to configure apparmor?
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: apt-get remove darnPackage --dry-run   <result ?
<MoPac> night_girl: Okay, so just to be sure, you have a lot of documents and settings and such on this computer, and you want to try to preserve everything, right? Even if it takes longer, you don't want to just back up your files and install the latest version -- am I reading that right?
<night_girl> no you are wrong
<emsy2015> k1l_: I did everything from the beginning what should I do now?
<k1l_> night_girl: your ubuntu version is dead since years now. so better to install an actual 14.04
<night_girl> ;p sorry to say
<emsy2015> where do I have to chroot in?
<MoPac> night_girl: ahhh no don't be sorry, that makes everything a lot easier.
<DasEi> frew: I'm quite busy atm, many good tuts on te net and in the forum, simple question ask, it's got a record mode where it learns and so forms it's shield
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<k1l_> emsy2015: same thing you did all the days.
<night_girl> I have backed up the 3 files I had in my ubuntu cause to be honest i wanst using it, but its time to take out the dust out from my ubuntu and stop using that piece of shit called windows
<MoPac> night_girl: The best way to do this from a version that old (anyone feel free to correct me here) is just to reinstall the whole OS.
<frew> DasEi: I couldn't figure out how to phrase my question, but basically I need to allow ptrace in a docker container
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: apt-get remove --purge darnPackage    <result ?
<MoPac> night_girl: Is this a dedicated Ubuntu computer or a dual-boot one with both Ubuntu and Windows?
<emsy2015> k1l_: like that ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d$ sudo chroot /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/
<night_girl> dual boot
<k1l_> night_girl: since we know you dont upgrade that often go with the 14.04 that got 5 years support time.
<k1l_> night_girl: if you install 14.10 you need to upgrade every 6 months
<night_girl> oh seriously?
<MoPac> night_girl: Do you want to keep it dual boot, or do you want to have it just running Ubuntu at the end?
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<night_girl> dual boot
<night_girl> can u explain me more about that 14.10 vs 14.04 thingie?
<k1l_> emsy2015: please re read the same discussion we had several times a day the last days. its still the same. and male sure you mount all right
<wamicho> daftykins, i think i might be successfull now
<MoPac> night_girl: Re upgrading every six months, you'll get different opinions, but in my experience it's really not a big deal
<k1l_> !lts | night_girl
<ubottu> night_girl: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<night_girl> normally i wish tu upgrade but Im just an average user who never ends up finish her job, so has even less time to upgrade and solve problems in ubuntu! i cant even get enough to finish my own daily life work!
<night_girl> if you understand me?
<k1l_> MoPac: but you cant stay on 14.10. since its dead after 9 months after 14.10 release. and a user that is still on 10.10 is known to be not upgrade-happy.
<MoPac> k1l_: Read her situation, though. She didn't upgrade for so long because she actually wasn't using it as her primary OS; it was just sitting there and she was really using Windows.
<k1l_> night_girl: so install the 14.04. then you can make one LTS_upgrade to 16.04 when that is released.
<k1l_> MoPac: trust me. you will see that user again in 3 years, still on 14.10 and wonder why she didnt install 14.04 in the first place.
<wamicho> daftykins, not really after rebooting everything went back to be the same
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: kill 1681 <result ? or do a lsof before, to see what's locking it, else try from safemode
<k1l_> MoPac: that is a common thing in here. if they decide to go non-LTS the can upgrade. but to got LTS from 14.10 is not possible
<k1l_> (besides upgrade every 6 months until 16.04)
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: oh my gosh, how did I miss that :|
<MoPac> night_girl: Whether you choose 14.04 or 14.10, I think the easiest thing to do is to install it over again rather than upgrade in place, but the thing to check on first is makign sure that the dual boot setup doesn't get too mangled
<night_girl> when was 14.04 releseased, when was 14.10, when will 16.04
<night_girl> what do i miss if i dont upgrade every 6 months?
<MoPac> night_girl: They refer to years and months: 14.04 = April 2014
<k1l_> night_girl: they are named after YEAR.MONTH
<centric> hello all
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: There we go. Now I can remove --purge the bad package and I should be in the clear.
<k1l_> night_girl: please read the wiki page about LTS the bot linked you. it explaines it
<night_girl> all right but there wasnt no link in there
<k1l_> night_girl: sorry, it didnt linkthe page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade < tell if packages are still hold back after that line
<night_girl> all right ill choose one version have to htink about it a bit
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: none held back
<daftykins> night_girl: 14.04.2, nothing to think about :)
<night_girl> can I just install on top of my current ubuntu using my external hard drive etc?
<therealfakemoot> But I'm still unable to install steam
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Now that you're in the clear, try installing ia32-libs
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323 still at square 1
<MoPac> night_girl: The complication that you might run into is the dual boot thing
<k1l_> night_girl: if you install 14.10 you cant use it longer than 9 months, since after that 9 month all updates are shut down. so you need to upgrade to 15.04 then.  etc etc. so not to run into the same issue like you know have with that 10.10
<zteam> night_girl, I you want a stable build you should choose, 14,04 only upgrade if you encounter any issues :-)
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323 see the second file in the gist for my attempt to install ia32-libs
<night_girl> all right, i will isntall 14.04 this time to start slowly
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: at the risk of recommending blind keystrokes... what happens if you copy the names of those replacement packages and then apt-get install [ctrl-shift-v] ?
<night_girl> now the question is where do i get that install? can i just save it on my external hard drive? and then do i just tell my boot to start from an external hard drive so that it lets me intsall the linux on a clean in top of my current one?
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade < no complaints ?
<Nikesh> In Linux Mint xfce4-terminal I would paste into vim from outside the terminal using "+gP Now I am in Ubuntu Unity with GNOME terminal but "+gP doesn't work.. what can I do?
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: No complaints.
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: I just updated the gist
<MoPac> night_girl: That's a fine decision, and you'll find that if you do want upgrades then it'll be pretty easy.
<k1l_> night_girl: just make a live-usb and install that over tha old ubuntu install.
<fengshaun_> how can I list the files installed by a package?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: The first file contains my attempts to install the dependencies in question, and I was told that they're already installed
<k1l_> night_girl: if you dont have a fancy setup the ubuntu installer should offer you a "install over old ubuntu" option
<zteam> night_girl, you should install it on usb-pendrive with UnetBootin
<SRK> hello ..
<night_girl> wtf is unetbootin jesus christ
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Sorry I wasn't clear -- I meant sudo apt-get install   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<therealfakemoot> Can't I ask apt-get or aptitude "What are the broken packages I'm holding?"
<night_girl> is there nothing flawless to do that
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: ah, missed aboce, hm k, again try apt-get update --fix-missing
<k1l_> night_girl: its make you usb into a live-ubuntu usb
<k1l_> night_girl: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<MoPac> night_girl: or you could burn a CD
 * centric is a centric
<night_girl> my cd player is dead as well i think
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: They're installing, no problem.
<fengshaun_> night_girl: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/myusb
<night_girl> and i dont ahve spare cs here
<zteam> night_girl, I was about to give you a link girl....
<fengshaun_> night_girl: you can find /dev/myusb through fdisk -l
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: But it hasn't changed the steam installation.
<zteam> night_girl, here you go http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<night_girl> all right im on my ubuntu now though
<k1l_> night_girl: see my official link from ubuntu
<night_girl> can i install that thingie on ubuntu
<k1l_> night_girl: yes. start the usb creator
<night_girl> wheres the usb creator
<night_girl> btw i have a lot of important things on my usb
<night_girl> is that fine?
<k1l_> night_girl: they all get deleted
<MoPac> night_girl: k1l_: Maybe doing in-place upgrades is actually the way to go here, even if it takes a little while?
<night_girl> well thats not fine then
<MoPac> night_girl: k1l_: In-place upgrades would also have the added benefit of not messing with the dual-boot config, right?
<zteam> night_girl,  those will be deleted once you create your memory, so be sure to back them up first :-)
<therealfakemoot> DasEi: apt-get update --fix-missing just downloaded package info and had zero actions
<k1l_> MoPac: form 10.10? that is possible but really really a long effort
<k1l_> MoPac: dualboot is not an issue
<DasEi> therealfakemoot: it can, dpkg is even more mighty, I'm done with my beside done work for now, prbly directly ask someone expereinced /w steam (their HP ?) repo needed ? idk https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<MoPac> k1l_: "dualboot is not an issue" -- famous last words!
<k1l_> MoPac: what is an issue then?
<DasEi> therealfakemoot:: apt-get dist-upgrade maybe, I'm not firm /w repos,versions,backports whatever concerning steam
<therealfakemoot> It's just confounding that I upgraded from 14.04 or whatever to 14.10 and all of a sudden I have to uninstall steam and skype and now I'm in dependency hell
<therealfakemoot> what happened?
<Bl3u2or> phpstorm on ubuntu 14.04. im not sure where to save the files. which is best? save php files in home dir or in var/www? if in var/www, what permission should be set then? if in homedir, how do i set that up in a safe way?
<zteam> therealfakemoot, try sudo apt-get install -f
<lgs> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lgs> haw are u
<therealfakemoot> zteam: Nothing. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<therealfakemoot> "
<tc_> Can anyone explaine me what are the consoles for here on ubuntu?
<lgs> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MoPac> k1l_: There are a lot of people who have had problems setting up or maintaining dual-boot installations -- I don't want to stray off topic and debate various causes. I just wanted to flag it up as a potential concern
<emsy2015> how to set up chroot properly? I' m just reading that thread and it says Chroot into the /mnt: sudo chroot /mnt
<k1l_> lgs: please ubuntu support only in here.
<emsy2015> kl
<zteam> therealfakemoot, what about sudo apt-get check ?
<k1l_> emsy2015: come on. you did that already 10 times
<therealfakemoot> zteam: also nothing
<emsy2015> k1l_ but you said I didn' t do that properly
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Okay, so right now, having installed those three ia32-libs replacements, what happens when you try to install steam?
<emsy2015> sudo chroot /mnt. I have to replace /mnt with media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d shouldn' t I?
<jhutchins> emsy2015: You chroot into wherever you built the chroot.
<zteam> therealfakemoot, if that commands exist fine then your package system should be just fine
<lgs> eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<k1l_> emsy2015: yes. you did it not right this time. so you got an error anywhere and did not stop but carry on. so please start from the beginning and see if there is an error
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<MoPac> zteam: the basic issue isn't his package system, it's a steam dependency probelm
<zteam> try to install something like gksu or aptitude
<emsy2015> k1l_ I' ve mounted everything from the beginning
<night_girl> so where i can that pendrive booter for linux as im under my 10.10 right now
<therealfakemoot> zteam: I've been trying to make it work with aptitude, but all its alternative resolutions are insane; they require uninstalling 400+ pacakges, stuff like pidgin and chromium and EVERYTHING, JUST to meet these Steam dependencies.
<k1l_> emsy2015: use the same steps you did last time.
<therealfakemoot> zteam: It's friggin insane
<k1l_> night_girl: you got a usb pendrive you can erase completly?
<therealfakemoot> Oh yeah, aptitude wants to uninstall compiz if it's going to install steam.
<emsy2015> so should I install linux-generic again, k1l?
<therealfakemoot> So that sounds horrifically wrong
<night_girl> yes i do
<k1l_> emsy2015: after you setup the chroot completly
<zteam> therealfakemoot, sudo apt get install aptitude
<night_girl> a 16gb one
<therealfakemoot> zteam: it's already installed?
<k1l_> night_girl: ok. download the ubuntu iso form ubuntu.com
<therealfakemoot> zteam: I tried letting aptitude intelligently resolve the issue, before I came here.
<zteam> therealfakemoot, then sudo apt get why-not skype
<emsy2015> k1l_, just to make sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507184/
<night_girl> yes but how do i create the ubuntu booter on a hard drive
<therealfakemoot> zteam: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323
<therealfakemoot> see skype.txt
<MoPac> night_girl: program called unetbootin
<k1l_> night_girl: we use a terminal command if you got the iso downloaded
<zteam> night_girl, unetbootin can help you with that
<k1l_> night_girl: so if you got that just tell and we carry on.
<crushoverride> :3 why not using dd
<k1l_> emsy2015: ok, looks good so far. now chroot
<ONIONjuice> hii
<night_girl> all right wait im downloadint thanks
<zteam> therealfakemoot, do you have any third-party repos in your sources.list ?
<lasko> joi/window splith 12
<lasko> oops
<wamicho_> daftykins, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<zteam> therealfakemoot, have you run sudo apt-get update  to let it refresh the links ?
<therealfakemoot> zteam: google chrome
<therealfakemoot> zteam: the rest came with ubuntu
<daftykins> wamicho_: why are you linking me to a page for an issue you're resolving? :)
<Hardtail> when using virtualbox to run ubuntu, the lack of 3d acceleration would just be noticeable with unity and 3d programs correct?
<wamicho_> daftykins, there is the answer for now did couple of reboots no issues
<emsy2015> k1l_ the last time you said I did not chroot properly so I don' t want to make the same mistake again. How do you chroot?
<jhutchins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<therealfakemoot> zteam: I've done that at least five hundreds times today
<daftykins> wamicho_: that page was something i was considering linking myself, but all it does is say what i already said - to install nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime - what are you getting at?
<therealfakemoot> zteam: I've done it again and observed no change in my problem.
<v_Sully> Hey all, can someone tell if there is a log of error codes for start up? having some issues and I see what looks like error code  just before the splash screen on load
<cetex> hm. i need to catch errors in upstart. for example, service dying for some reason.
<zteam> therealfakemoot, disable that repo then, and then run sudo apt-get update
<cetex> and do some stuff when that happens
<cetex> how can i catch failed starts and run something then?
<k1l_> emsy2015: the pastebin you showed was not running on the chroot but on the original live-usb system. so that chroot must have brought you an error
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Just to confirm, you can't install either of the steam dependencies without apt telling you it's going to remove nvidia-331 - is that correct?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: No, actually. Those dependencies are already installed.
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: hmm. So steam is telling you that it depends on a certain package, and -- letter for letter -- that package is already installed?
<wamicho_> daftykins, ok did not know .. but apparently after following that it works now ..
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/51790dcb3ee1fd084323 see steam.txt
<daftykins> wamicho_: i'm very confused, as every time i said to run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime"
<daftykins> anyway i've clocked out, shift's over ;)
<emsy2015> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507260/
<k1l_> emsy2015: sudo chroot /path/you/mounted/your/ubuntuinstall
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Ever used Synaptic to look at dependencies? I sometimes find it easier to navigate. for fine details Could you check on steam in there and see if it tells you exactly what versions of those mesa packages it's depending on?
<k1l_> emsy2015: what command did you run to chroot?
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Then also see in Synaptic what precise versions you successfully installed
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Meh. Worth a shot.
<emsy2015> k1l: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d$ sudo chroot /media/ubuntu/e1784e0c-eacf-49ed-8873-c0ae2f1a638d/
<k1l_> emsy2015: and did that make a message (error) afterwards?
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: At some point I feel like I'm going to say "XOrg-Edgers" (and your machine will probably explode at the mention)
<emsy2015> k1l_ nope
<k1l_> emsy2015: ok
<k1l_> emsy2015: please do a "apt-cache policy linux-generic"
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: I have that in sources.list.d
<emsy2015> k1l: while chroot?
<wamicho_> daftykins, i was forgetting the nvidia-common
<k1l_> emsy2015: yes, dont leave that chroot now until we have all insatlled we want to
<daftykins> nah you already had that the first time.
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: ahhh, well, there's an interesting thing. Try removing Xorg-edgers
<emsy2015> k1l_: did that, installed (none)
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: then update and upgrade (which may well be downgrade).  If you're getting Xorg-edgers packages, they might actually be too *new* for Steam
<k1l_> emsy2015: please pastebin
<cetex> duh.. post-stop was the solution. :)
<k1l_> emsy2015: details matter to see if everything is going well
<emsy2015> k1l: sure, no problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507305/
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: No dice. Same dependency conflict, and Synaptic came to the same conclusion that aptitude did: it'll have to remove a buttload of stuff like compiz, pidgin, and so on to satisfy the steam dependencies
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: That's why I was suggesting looking at synaptic -- it might be that steam requires a version that's not just no earlier than X but also no later than Y
<wamicho_> daftykins, did work then don't know either you saw the pastebins ... Anyway thanks a lot ..!!
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: So you removed (and remove --purge)'d all the edgers Xorg things and then tried steam? (I was going to say that seemed really quick, but I guess if you're running nvidia drivers, you might not actually have had much Xorg stuff going)
<wamicho_> i mean didn't work
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Well, I update && upgrade'd
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: And nothing changed.
<k1l_> emsy2015: so is your installed ubuntu a 14.04?
<MoPac> In synaptic, if you find one of the mesa packages that steam depends on, can you set the preferred source for it?
<emsy2015> k1l_: ahaha, omg.. the version on cd is 14.04 but on hdd it' s 14.10
<k1l_> emsy2015: are you sure about that?
<emsy2015> k1l: absolutely!
<jjavaholic> is it possible to get google chrcome browser to use the systemwide flash and not the pepperflash? would it just be as easy as removing pepperflash?
<maurizio13> ciao
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: http://i.imgur.com/8lZ6Dlo.jpg
<k1l_> emsy2015: because that is a trusty system you are actually in. so eihter you have a 14.04 installed or the chroot is wrong again
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: and the "Force Version" options include *one* version of the package.
<emsy2015> k1l_:the ubuntu I installed on cd was 14.04
<Bl4ckD34Th> sal
<k1l_> emsy2015: please pastebin a "mount"
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: yep, looks like you do have the plain version of them... looked like a good lead
<night_girl> so now i have a 16Gb pendirve with some data that can be overwritten and i have the iso of ubuntu
<emsy2015> k1l_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507446/
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: So was there any minimum version info for steam in synaptic?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Maybe now's a good time to finally ditch Ubuntu
<k1l_> night_girl: ok, so please put the usb in and then show the last 20 lines of "dmesg" in a pastebin please
<k1l_> !paste | night_girl
<ubottu> night_girl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Yes. libc6 and libstdc++6 are the only minimum versions specified.
<k1l_> emsy2015: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please too
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: One thing -- is steam now offered in 64 as well as 32?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: Probably not.
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: I honestly don't know. I've enver seen the option
<emsy2015> k1l_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507478/
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: some of this may boil down to differences in 32 vs 64-bit files -- your OS is 64, right?
<therealfakemoot> Yeah.
<k1l_> emsy2015: so its not a 14.10 at all that you got installed there
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: what happens when you try to install steam-launcher ?
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: no such package
<emsy2015> k1l: it looks like 13.04
<k1l_> emsy2015: so "apt-get install linux-generic"
<night_girl> there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507497/
<k1l_> emsy2015: does that produce an error again?
<emsy2015> the same error, k1l
<emsy2015> k1l,E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<k1l_> night_girl: is it still in?
<k1l_> emsy2015: apt-get update
<night_girl> it is in yes
<k1l_> emsy2015: after that: "dpkg --configure -a"
<emsy2015> k1l, after update the same error
<emsy2015> should I still go with dpkg...
<Geeky_Vin> #clojure
<k1l_> night_girl: ok, you seem to have connected and disconnected several things there so i want to be sure not to erase the wrong one. so please show a "sudo fdisk -l" small L at the end in a pastebin please
<MoPac> Do you have this repo in your sources? - http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/ ( therealfakemoot: )
<k1l_> emsy2015: yes
<emsy2015> k1l_: done succesfuly
<k1l_> emsy2015: after that "apt-get update"
<emsy2015> k1l_ done
<k1l_> emsy2015: then "apt-get install linux-generic"
<night_girl> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507543/
<night_girl> so here you can see how i have my disk in general
<night_girl> i just wanna override my current ubuntu as discussed
<emsy2015> k1l: E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - openpty (2: No such file or directory)
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: So even though "Precise" is the only distribution listed in that repp, it does offer 32 and 64-bit versions from there, and I'm pretty sure that's what I run
<emsy2015> k1l: but still unpacking something...
<k1l_> emsy2015: show all the output with commands in a pastebin when its done
<brownfaux> so is there an ubuntu distro that doesn't have a desktop env or one prebuilt with i3?
<Tenebris> server version?
<brownfaux> ah yes
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: probably not
<emsy2015> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507558/
<k1l_> night_girl: now we use the terminal tool DD to install the iso onto the usb: "sudo dd bs=1M if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdc"
<jhutchins> night_girl: Easy way is sudo dd if=<isofile> of=/dev/sdc
<k1l_> night_girl: if you are in the same folder as the ubuntu.........iso then just write "if=ubuntu.....iso" for that if=/path/to/iso thing
<k1l_> emsy2015: should be done
<therealfakemoot> MoPac: and adding that source didn't change anything. same dependency problem
<k1l_> emsy2015: not try to run a "update-grub"
<emsy2015> k1l: is it time to unmount everything and reboot?
<k1l_> *now
<winterchillz> Need a bit of help - trying to remap a key, but xev says "xev: warning: could not set default locale xev:  unable to open display ''; Any idea how to fix this?
<jsdkhbe> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/moviegods
<emsy2015> kl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507615/
<nash> hi guys I have a freeze after login problem. If I switch to tty1 I see many I/O errors on a block. This is my smartmontools log: Here is my smartmontools log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10506563/
<MoPac> therealfakemoot: Well, at this point I guess I would say that a forum post here might be a decent bet. The thread is quite active, including someone wanting to look at logs just a few days ago https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/2800
<k1l_> emsy2015: now "exit" to exit chroot. reboot. and test
<night_girl> sudo dd bs=1M if=ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc 996+0 records in 996+0 records out 1044381696 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 162.409 s, 6.4 MB/s
<k1l_> night_girl: now type "sync" and wait until its done
<night_girl> done
<k1l_> now you can reboot and boot from that usb and get the live ubuntu going to install the ubuntu from there
<night_girl> does the pendrive needs to be penetrated in the ubs while rebooting?
<winterchillz> Need a bit of help - trying to remap a key, but xev says "xev: warning: could not set default locale xev:  unable to open display ''; Any idea how to fix this?
<night_girl> what is the option so that it boots from the usb drive when restarting?
<k1l_> night_girl: just let the usb stick put in and see if that works.
<night_girl> all right...see you in half an hour when i have completely installed this thing
<night_girl> half an hour is a good estimate?
<k1l_> night_girl: you could join irc from the live ubuntu if you need assistance.
<night_girl> thx see u ill report back and ill carry riding forward now with the installation
<therealfakemoot> MobGod: Yeah, seems like the only tack left to take
<therealfakemoot> er
<nash> hi guys I have a freeze after login problem. If I switch to tty1 I see many I/O errors on a block. This is my smartmontools log: Here is my smartmontools log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10506563/
<bekks> nash: The disk is about to fail, you should replace it.
<bekks> And you should have a backup handy.
<nash> bekks, ahh are the logs so terrible?
<bekks> nash: Yes. :)
<Guest46412> irc://irc.mozilla.org/chatzilla
<roezer> #join newbies
<roezer> hey all
<muscles> hey hey
<umbra_purus> hey. Is there a version of Ubuntu for Intel? 'cause the iso i've download is for amd64 and i'm using on a laptop with an i7 Processor
<ikonia> amd64 is for intel
<ikonia> it's just the 64bit version
<umbra_purus> oh i thought it was for amd arquitecture
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> safe for intel
<k1l_> the patent for 64bit is from amd but intel uses the same technologie.
<Bashing-om> umbra_purus: I think I read where AMD holds the patent .
<compdoc> amd64 is awesome
<daftykins> wat
<umbra_purus> oh so I should have no problem coding in linux with intel processors right?
<ikonia> no
<muscles> nope - no problems
<umbra_purus> okay thanks
<WilliamDotSI> <Bashing-om> umbra_purus: I think I read where AMD holds the patent .
<WilliamDotSI> sort of
<WilliamDotSI> it was a deal between AMD and Intel to exchange some technology
<WilliamDotSI> to avoid Intel being sued for many counts of illegal things they did
<wldcordeiro> I'm needing to increase the swap space on a vm I'm running (Ubuntu 14.04) how could I go about that?
<daftykins> add a second virtual disk and make that the swap
<wldcordeiro> daftykins: that's probably easier in vbox rather than vagrant
<wldcordeiro> huh?
<daftykins> how do i know what you're running?
<wldcordeiro> Is there a command that tells Ubuntu that the other virtual disk is the swap? Otherwise it would just be an additional drive.
<daftykins> you partition it, make it swap, turn swap on...
<ikonia> wldcordeiro: you have to make a swap partition on the disk
<muscles> you would specify it in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> you don't have to set it in /etc/fstab
<wldcordeiro> ikonia: very vague, what would be the command to partition?
<ikonia> wldcordeiro: any partition tool you like, marke the partition as swap, mkswap, then swapon
<Nimbus_> Hello All, I have a thermaltake blac x but Ubuntu will not recognize it
<Nimbus_> any suggestions?
<daftykins> a what?
<Nimbus_> Hdd Dock
<daftykins> SATA to USB?
<Nimbus_> Thermaltake Blac X is the brand/Model
<Nimbus_> yes
<daftykins> unplug it
<Bergcube> I just installed Hexchat. I can connect to Freenode without problems, but not Undernet. Trying to connect to any undernet server I get an error saying "no ident response". I've left everything default except my nick, username, real name, etc.
<bekks> And did you put a HDD into it? :)
<daftykins> open a terminal, run "dmesg | tail" then plug it back in and run it again
<Nimbus_> yes bekks
<Nimbus_> :)
<daftykins> Bergcube: that's not a bad error, that's just common and informational.
<daftykins> give it more time to connect perhaps
<Bergcube> daftykins, Ok, good.  It's been cycling through the list for more than 30 minutes....
<daftykins> 'the list' ?
<Bergcube> daftykins, The list of available Undernet servers.
<mntmse> hi guys, just wondering if anyone can help me with a partioning issue i'm having?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/592030/please-help-me-rescue-my-installation-on-macbook-pro
<Nimbus_> it's been awhile now
<mntmse> please
<daftykins> can you share a pastebin of some actual connection logs? guessing isn't so effective
<daftykins> !ask | mntmse
<ubottu> mntmse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mntmse> thanks ubottu
<Bergcube> daftykins, Sure.  Hang on.
<mntmse> !ask
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> mntmse: no, i typed that to make the bot tell you that message. now you can ask your question :)
<mntmse> ahh lol
<Bergcube> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10508227/
<mntmse> I have a Macbook Pro (Mid 2012) 2.3 Intel Core i7 with 8GB of RAM. I'm aiming to dual boot Ubuntu with OS X and I'm nearly there. The version of Ubuntu is 13.04 as it's compatible with my computer.  I installed Ubuntu and I'm not getting the "missing operating system" error when I try to boot into it.  I'm using rEFInd as my boot manager. Here is my hard drive layout:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10508238/
<Bergcube> daftykins, It's like that.  On and on.
<daftykins> Bergcube: my bet would be wrong domains or port numbers, check their website and try manually creating a server with correct config
<mntmse> A few things I"m unsure of. I don't know why disk0s4 is called Microsoft Basic Data...... and i'm sure that swap partion is messed up too
<daftykins> mntmse: no you can't use 13.04, it's EOL
<daftykins> !13.04 | mntmse
<ubottu> mntmse: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> dead with many security flaws, now
<mntmse> daftykins:  i used that because of my computer version
<mntmse> ubuntu recommended it
<mntmse> so i should use the more latest one?
<ikonia> mntmse: 14.04 is supported just fine
<ikonia> as is 14.10
<mntmse> ok thanks
<ikonia> 13.04 is EOL so it is unmaintained
<mntmse> how do you think I should fix the partition issues?
<Bergcube> daftykins, Thanks a lot!  Will do.  I'll ask again if it doesn't help.
<ikonia> install a current version
<daftykins> mntmse: perhaps you're referring to the mactel wiki page, which is not saying 'install and old version' at all :)
<ikonia> and I don't see what the "partition problem" is
#ubuntu 2015-03-03
<daftykins> Bergcube: i suppose, but undernet support would seem more relevant
<mntmse> ikonia:  I'm gettin the "missing operating system" message...   i'm guessing this is something to do with my partiions?
<mntmse> or maybe a boot loader issue?
<ikonia> mntmse: that means it's booting a partition with nothing to boot
<Bergcube> daftykins, Sure.  But they don't have a channel here that I can find.  And getting ON undernet is the first step to get the help channel there.
<daftykins> not if they have a website
<daftykins> naturally i had already thought of that ;)
<mntmse> ikonia:  what do you think is the best way to fix?
<ikonia> mntmse: install a supported version
<ikonia> that would be the first thing
<mntmse> ok i will do this
<Bergcube> daftykins, They probably do!  But you know...  Inertia...  :-D
<ikonia> Bergcube: how we "fix" undernet ?
<daftykins> hmm nope don't follow you there.
<ikonia> or how do you expect us to ?
<mntmse> ikonia:  do you think i need to make that swap partition bigger?
<ikonia> the logical thing to do would be to engage with undernet and get the correct settings for your client after verifying the network is up
<ikonia> mntmse: that seems a random question considering I don't know how big you set it
<Bergcube> ikonia, I do not expect anything.  I am asking for help in case it's in my Ubuntu setup or in the ubuntu provided package.
<mntmse> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10508238/
<ikonia> mntmse: that seems a pointless swap partition size
<ikonia> 133mb is worthless
<mntmse> i know i made it by mistake
<mntmse> i dont know what i was thinking to be honest
<mntmse> i should make it 4 gig?
<ikonia> you're re-installing, so fix it
<daftykins> Bergcube: also - http://www.undernet.org/webchat.php google is wonderful \o/
<mntmse> do i need to change anything with the bootloader?
<mntmse> i'm using rEFInd
<Lovich> what is the linux equivalent of installing a program and having it be contextual with right clicking in windows
<ikonia> mntmse: the installer will put the bootloader on
<mntmse> ok thanks
<mntmse> i will try this tomorrow
<mntmse> but i just leave rEFInd on my computer?
<Bergcube> daftykins, Thanks.  I do know how to google.  I was there, and the web client timed out without connecting every time.  I would not have been here asking if something as rudimentary as that had worked.  I cannot see that I have been rude or impolite.  I do not feel I have deserved tongue in cheek humour that isn't funny.
<McMido> how to search for a file in the terminal ?
<McMido> and i shouldn`t really ask that here :D
<bekks> McMido: "find /path/ -type f -name "filename"   or   find /path/ -type f | grep "searchstring"
<McMido> thanks you.
<nrdb> I am booting a VM from nfs ... it is working find :-) .... I purge grub as it wasn't needed and was interfering with updates ... but now whenever I do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it want to reinstall grub .... :-( .... how do I stop this?
<daftykins> Bergcube: it's... not meant to be humour at all.
<bekks> nrdb: grub shouldnt be interfering with updates at all, unless you are using third party package sources.
<nrdb> bekks, yes it does... it keeps asking on what device to install itself on.
<bekks> nrdb: So you are booting a diskless vm?
<nrdb> nrdb, yes ... via nfs
<Bergcube> daftykins, Then the content of the Ubuntu code of conduct must be quite different from what I had the impression it is.  I must have missed the part about trying to ridicule or humiliate those that come looking for help.
<daftykins> i promise you, you're getting that yourself
<daftykins> i see no point at which i did that, i think you're a bit too sensitive for IRC.
<Bubuntu> Hello, i want to fix an usb key
<maddawg2> what is the difference betweeen chmod 0777 and chmod 777
<maddawg2> ?
<nrdb> maddawg2, as far as I know nothing!
<bekks> A big difference actually ;)
<Bubuntu> do you have tools to fix an usb key ?
<k1l> Bubuntu: what means "fix?
<Bubuntu> repair
<k1l> Bubuntu: or better: what is broken?
<bekks> maddawg2: nrdb: See this: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/Numeric-Modes.html#Numeric-Modes
<Bubuntu> it's an usb key of my friend (on windows 7) he can't mount it
<Bubuntu> sorry, he can't read it
<bekks> maddawg2: In detail: specifying the leading 0, you UNSET the special modes described in the link above
<nrdb> bekks, oh ... I see small but potentially important difference.
<k1l> Bubuntu: it depends on the error you get with that usb drive
<k1l> but since usb keys dont have the best storage chips in most cases there is a chance its just gone
<Night_girl> Hi so my wifi is not working in Linux, however I tried with cable and it doesn't work either.  The Internet is working as my mobile from which im texting works
<bekks> nrdb: 8 bit difference ;)
<Night_girl> Can anyone help I just installed 14.04 as discussed
<nrdb> bekks, only if those bits where set in the first place, and most times they wouldn't be... but if they where it could be big trouble.
<pavlos> Night_girl, I assume 14.04 ... have you enabled networking?
<bekks> nrdb: Yeah, indeed.
<Night_girl> Helli
<voycey> Hi Everyone, does anyone know if there is a package list for snappy on Ubuntu Core?
<nrdb> Night_girl, have you tried to see if there any restricted drivers needed by your system?
<tnkhanh> hi guys
<sudormrf> hey all
<j_t> How can I find the boot order on a trusty box? This new systemd/upstart stuff confuses me. I'm used to /etc/rc? runlevels
<nrdb> voycey, you can search for packages uses the command 'apt-cache search <something>'
<j_t> I'm trying to find out if a program called cloud init runs before some other script
<voycey> nrdb: Ubuntu core doesnt use apt-get
<voycey> or apt-*
<voycey> I can use snappy to search but id just like to see a list of available packages before going to the effort of setting it up
<nrdb> I am booting a VM from nfs ... it is working fine :-) .... I purged grub as it wasn't needed and was interfering with updates ... but now whenever I do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it want to reinstall grub .... :-( .... how do I stop this?
<muscles> nrdb, maybe try using dpkg? echo "grub hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<maddawg2> i know this isn't a vmware channel but i kind of have a ubuntu question....  i increased the size of my drive in vmware esxi and it's placed unallocated space after my Swap partition which is in EXTENDED format and i want to resize my / partition to include the unallocated
<bekks> muscles: apt-get hold should do the job.
<maddawg2> is it safe to delete the swap partition and increase the space
<maddawg2> then recreate it?
<muscles> bekks, nice - thanks for the tip
<maddawg2> or will that mess up my boot
<Night_girl> Wifi
<daftykins> maddawg2: swapoff, delete, delete extended, resize /, recreate swap
<bekks> maddawg2: when deleting swap, make sure you delete /etc/fstab entry too.
<bekks> maddawg2: when just recreating swap, you dont have to delete the fstab entry
<Night_girl> Let's see it works fine, I'm able to connect I get an IP address etc this is an easy one. Last time it was cause Firefox came wit an option. To use systems proxy so I just disabled it and said no procy
<maddawg2> bekks good to know
<maddawg2> thanks
<Night_girl> So I do not know why is not working this time :(
<maddawg2> so if i just delete the extended then expand my drive and turn swap back on I wont need to change anything
<maddawg2> in fstab that is
<maddawg2> since swap will be back on
<Bashing-om> Night_girl: Terninal command -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- completes ?
<nrdb> muscles, thanks the command 'echo "grub-common hold" | dpkg --set-selections' seemed to fix things
<muscles> nrdb, no prob - i forgot the name of the grub package - nice catch
<j_t> I'm trying to use update-rc.d to have a scrip start at a certain point on boot, say defaults 70, or say 80, or 99. but I want to make sure it starts after cloudinit. Does anyone know how to find out how say something like cloudinit which uses upstart... boots relative to something using update-rc.d?
<j_t> How can I figure out what runlevel this would correlate to for cloudinit/upstart
<bekks> !upstart | j_t
<ubottu> j_t: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<j_t> bekks: Does that mean you don't know the answer?
<bekks> j_t: upstart does not correlate to SYSV, it replaces it.
<bekks> j_t: Did you take a look at that link?
<j_t> bekks: well sysv is still available for backwards compatibility
<bryan> can 14.10 be downgraded back to 14.04
<bekks> j_t: Yeah, and runlevels 2, 3, 4, 5 are mapped to the same result.
<bekks> bryan: No.
<k1l> bryan: no
<nrdb> j_t, I put custom stuff like that in '/etc/rc.local'
<bekks> nrdb: Dont do that. Instead, create a proper service definition for upstart.
<j_t> https://devuan.org/
<j_t> haha, I just found that while searching google
<j_t> amusing
<Secret-Fire> please help i cant add this repository : http://pastebin.com/n8hwYMta
<bekks> Secret-Fire: Are you running debian?
<k1l> Secret-Fire: kali linux has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Secret-Fire> bekks : yes
<bekks> Secret-Fire: So please seek their support then.
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I am experiencing intermittent crashes when running applications with primusrun. The applications run fine but everything freezes when I try to close it. I am running Ubuntu 14.10 with nvidia 340 driver. Any ideas?
<voycey> why is cdimage.ubuntu.com SO horrifically slow?
<bekks> voycey: Because people are actually using it :)
<voycey> I feel like its the 90's again - 32kb/s download :(
<VolUTFan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<VolUTFan> maybe that will help you
<voycey> they dont have ubuntu core on them :(
<VolUTFan> what do you mean by ubuntu-core?  you mean the bare minimum installation of ubuntu?
<k1l> i think he means the new snappy ubuntu.
<VolUTFan> never heard of snappy..  is it a spinoff of the ubuntu distro?
<k1l> VolUTFan: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<voycey> its for Docker
<bekks> Docker, thats a thing now, is it?
<locsmif> Hi all. Is it normal that lsmod and /proc/modules show no output on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS on a VPS?
<k1l> locsmif: that is possible for some (old) vserver technologies
<locsmif> k1l: I'm using Strato, and their kernel version is: 3.13.0-042stab092.3
<k1l> locsmif: its not the kernel its the technic. so if its eopnvz or such its a common issue. if you need modules talk to the hoster
<locsmif> k1l: thanks for elaborating.
<t0th_-_> hi
<t0th_-_> i am using rcconf but is not savind my changes, how i can solve this?
<Bashing-om> win 7
<locsmif> k1l: some German talk on a Debian forum seems to confirm what you're saying for Strato.
<k1l> locsmif: seems like they use virtuozzo and that is a known issue there
<locsmif> k1l: ah, I was trying to find that out but couldn't... where did you get more info?
<locsmif> k1l: nvm :) German, but informative (I happen to understand German, so, that helps :) http://blog.strato.de/server-sicher-konfigurieren/
<Bubuntu> help
<Bubuntu> i can see my usb key in disk utilitary
<k1l> locsmif: yes, down there in an comment a employee tells they use virtuozzo
<Bubuntu> but i can't mount it
<k1l> Bubuntu: what tells you "dmesg" after you have put the usb drive in?
<Bubuntu> with fdisk -l, i can't see it
<teoma> Is it possible to use sudo somehow rather than having mount.ecryptfs_private setuid?  The problem I'm running into is that it then looks for the private directory in /root instead of $HOME.
<Bubuntu> i can't copy
<Bubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10509098/
<locsmif> teoma: the man page doesn't reference directly accessing /root : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man1/mount.ecryptfs_private.1.html
<TerryC> I'm trying to install 14.04.2-server and it doesn't matter if I use a dvd, flash drive, or cd, I get a bunch of mount errors and an extremely slow install. I'm using a xeon on a 8gt/s motherboard, so I can't really guess why this is going so slow. Anyone know why all the mount errors? I've tried multiple iso's and multiple media types.
<TerryC> making me question if this is really ready to be out in the public...
<k1l> Bubuntu: its "sdb"
<Bubuntu> it's a question ?
<Loshki> TerryC: I'm still on 12.04.4 because it's solid as a rock.
<locsmif> teoma: so it seems $HOME genuinely contains /root, since the only setuid operation according to the manpage is the call to mount(8) or umount(8) ?
<Bubuntu> k1l, the name of my usb key is : Generic USB Flash Disk (7.76) in disk utilitary
<k1l> TerryC: did you md5sum the isos?
<TerryC> loshki: I am starting to think that might be the right route to go. 14 seems to be very flaky.
<k1l> Bubuntu: it gets linked to the /dev/sdb device. so where is the issue now?
<TerryC> k1l: no, I downloaded using 3 different pc's, so I assumed on eof them got it right, but same results.
<Bubuntu> i can't mount it
<k1l> TerryC: well. we will never know if you dont check the md5sum. you could also research if there are known issues with your hardware. i bet someone would have mentioned it already if that was a common thing
<Bubuntu> i can't to see the content of my key
<Loshki> TerryC: also, what k1l said...
<locsmif> Bubuntu: best provide the error you get
<TerryC> I'm currently trying to use the cd I downloaded whiel at work
<TerryC> I'll run the integrity check and see what it says
<locsmif> TerryC: you can check the CD or the ISO, same difference.
<teoma> locsmif: Yes, sudo is changing HOME.  This may be related to the env_keep setting in the sudoers file.
<Bubuntu> http://www.noelshack.com/2015-10-1425344389-capture-du-2015-03-03-01-59-21.png
<Bubuntu> http://www.noelshack.com/2015-10-1425344620-capture-du-2015-03-03-02-03-17.png
<Loshki> TerryC: a badly burned cd/dvd needing a lot of retries might produce exactly those symptoms...
<Bubuntu> sorry for the french GUI
<locsmif> teoma: sudo -E perhaps?
<Bubuntu> if i push the button to ON, it change nothing
<locsmif> You want to keep the environment of the user you are elevating from, right?
<Loshki> locsmif: or just try setting HOME explicitly, manually, to what you want before you invoke the mount command?
<teoma> locsmif: Thanks, yes!  That looks very helpful.
<hardtail> anyone familiar with installing Ubuntu on a Mac so it can dual boot? I followed the guide and installed rEFInd Boot Manager successfully. when I rebooted and started the usb I made it to GRUB and selected Try Ubuntu. No device controller found is all that appears on the next screen
<locsmif> Bubuntu: can you open a terminal and do: sudo blkid /dev/sdb ?
<locsmif> Just a thought
<ChrisF-> hi everyone.  I installed google-chrome-stable using apt.  If I go to unity and type Google Chrome, I can click the icon and it opens.  I then lock it to the launcher.  But, if I closei t and click teh launcher icon, it doesn't open.  Any idea why?
<Bubuntu> yes, wait a moment locsmif
<Bubuntu> nothing locsmif
<locsmif> k1l: it gets weirder. fdisk -l returns nothing, cannot read from the root device.. strange stuff, virtuozzo
<locsmif> Bubuntu: if you put that USB stick into a different machine now, can you see any files on it there?
<Bubuntu> i haven't different machine
<Bubuntu> i stop here, thanks for all
<locsmif> dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 | hexdump -C
<locsmif> okay
<locsmif> Sorry I couldn't help you further, Bubuntu
<locsmif> Bubuntu: wait a minute
<hardtail> no device controller has to do with the installer finding my gpu right?
<locsmif> Bubuntu: were there supposed to be files on the USB stick in the first place?
<Patero> can I ask a question
<locsmif> Patero: shoot
<Patero> what is bubuntu
<Bubuntu> i don't know, good night and thantks
<locsmif> Heh. What if Bubuntu just wanted to format an USB stick for use?
<locsmif> He took off before we got there. Oh well.
<locsmif> Patero: apparently: http://bubuntu.net/Bubuntu.html
<eikon81g> Anyone have time to help with a bluetooth issue?
<eikon81g>  I looked into it a bit and it seems like it may be a bug in xubuntu but I saw some possible fixes regarding edits to audio.conf
<eikon81g> I get the error: Connection Failed: Stream setup failed after adding the device (JBL Pulse BT Speaker) and trying to use audio sink
<locsmif> eikon81g: for what it's worth: using regular Ubuntu, I was able to connect and use bluetooth speakers which didn't work under Win 7
<locsmif> I'm a bit of an audio guy. But what is audio sink/
<eikon81g> well that's hopeful lol, It's odd because the adapter is present and funtioning but for whatever reason the bluetooth manager won't allow the stream to initialize
<muscles> locsmif, people will probably correct me, but i believe it is just an audio output
<eikon81g> basically after pairing the speaker you select the audio sink for that device and the audio will output through the selected device
<locsmif> eikon81g: when you say stream, are you just trying to play a wav or an mp3?
<eikon81g> well it is before you can get to that it has to pair successfully before any audio could output
<locsmif> eikon81g: I have to add that I had to fiddle like ten times with some on/off switch in the configuration before I got it working.
<voycey> bekks: Docker is indeed a thing :)
<locsmif> eikon81g: so pairing does work, or?
<eikon81g> my adapter is enabled and sees the bluetooth device I am trying to pair to it just fails
<locsmif> ok
<eikon81g> it does, I can "trust" the device and I use the 0000 pin to connect it
<locsmif> Hmm, I never had to enter a pin code
<eikon81g> but once I set it to "Audio Sync" to use it as an output device it gives me the error
<eikon81g> most devices no longer need the pin but if it does ask 0000 is generally universal
<eikon81g> **"Audio Sink"
<TerryC> So, thisis kinda weird, but it seems my problem was being caused because bios was reporting that I had a 1.44mb floppy drive, but I don't because... well, because. who uses those anymore. But ubuntu server was repeatedly trying to mount it and failing over and over, causing delays and errors in dmesg.
<TerryC> once I disabled it in bios (not sure why it was on in the first place) it's now working like 80% faster
<OerHeks> TerryC, after a bios reset, floppy is turned on standard
<locsmif> eikon81g: is this related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1283003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283003 in Ubuntu "[Bluetooth + 14.04] Bluetooth headsets are not working after last couple of updates" [High,Confirmed]
<eikon81g> locsmif checking.
<eikon81g> I don't think so mine is regarding the error Stream Failed to connect
<eikon81g> **Connection Failed: Stream setup failed
<eikon81g> sorry
<locsmif> eikon81g: and this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/329278/connection-failed-stream-setup-failed-when-using-a2dp
<locsmif> Well, I have to admit I'm just launching trial balloons here.
<eikon81g> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-03022015-080213pm.php
<locsmif> hey, nice FF skin! :)
<eikon81g> lol
<eikon81g> thx.. I am looking at that one it is close but I don't know if it is exactly the same I may try some of the commands
<locsmif> eikon81g: since you're using xubuntu, you might try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144841
<locsmif> My last wild guess, I can't test, only you can :)
<eikon81g> I think I can narrow it down to something in the audio.conf just not sure which changes need to be made
<eikon81g> checking that one now
<locsmif> eikon81g: they are discussing inserting sleep commands in that thread, near the end. Some other things as well.
<poo-and-nachos> hi
<poo-and-nachos> what kernal does lubuntu use?
<locsmif> eikon81g: this stands out to me a little: "Device doesnt require a pin, but in blueman your forced to enter one"
<locsmif> It almost feels as if this is analogous to a WIFI connection with the wrong PSK set.
<eikon81g> yea, it may be something to do with it but whats so weird is the speaker actually beeps like it is paired and connected to audio and then it drops the connection within about a second
<eikon81g> I see what you are saying I actually tried alternate pins like 1234 and a few others and it would report back authentication failed
<eikon81g> I'm leaning on a bug but it seems that it's a forgotten topic
<k1l> poo-and-nachos: which lubuntu?
<poo-and-nachos> 14.10
<locsmif> eikon81g: aha
<k1l> poo-and-nachos: 3.16
<poo-and-nachos> latest one I beleave
<poo-and-nachos> thank you
<eikon81g> I think the pin is good it takes an initial connection but then the error pops up
<locsmif> eikon81g: if it were me in your shoes, I'd start doing everything manually, from the terminal, step-by-step where possible to isolate the error
<locsmif> Also this: "I'm not familiar with xubuntu but do you have just the regular bluetooth assistant? I found that blueman doesn't work, but as soon as I remove/purge it, everything works just fine. I have to re-add the device every time, but it's better than no bluetooth audio at all."
<eikon81g> k I can try that out the blueman bluetooth software may be to blame
<locsmif> yep
<Siente> Hello guys, when I scan the ubuntu disk for errors from my USB it's giving me 2 erros is it normal?
<eikon81g> ok I am gonna dig in a little bit thanks man
<locsmif> you're welcome, I hope it works out
<eikon81g> :)
<eikon81g> I'll pop back in and let you know in a bit
<locsmif> eikon81g: "Without music, life would be a mistake.." -- Nietzsche
<locsmif> ;-)
<eikon81g> nice, that's a jewel :)
<locsmif> Siente: what kind of errors?
<Siente> locsmif, it's just saying errors found in 2 files!
<locsmif> Siente: are you booting from USB to scan your harddrive?
<hardtail> so my hdd has no encryption on it, still get the error when trying to install 'i8042 no controller found', I added in i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset to my boot flags but still the same error and response from my machine, keyboard lit and then freezes. anyone have an idea ?
<Siente> locsmif, yes from usb
<locsmif> Siente: ok. Can't say I know what to tell you from so little info :)
<Siente> and I am using the Universal USB Installer 1.9.5.9 on windows for creating the usb stick
<Siente> locsmif, MD5 Check Sums are the same so the iso file is okay
<locsmif> Siente: but the errors reported are on your harddisk, right? Not on your USB device... that you aren't scanning, you said.
<locsmif> Or implied, rather.
<locsmif> hardtail: from what I can tell i8042 is an old keyboard controller not in use anymore
<locsmif> What does this have to do with hdd encryption?
<Siente> locsmif, when I boot from the USB and when I choose Check disc for defects it's giving me 2 erros found
<hardtail> locsmif I found the same error on stack overflow and the user had to turn of disk encryption to get his to work - then another like me who has done that and the error still persists
<Siente> http://askubuntu.com/questions/498794/md5-says-the-checksum-is-correct-but-still-check-finished-errors-found-in-2-fi
<Siente> same problem
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully
<locsmif> Siente: maybe it's related to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<locsmif> hardtail: are you installing to a Macbook Pro?
<hardtail> yes locsmif, I found another article saying to try with 'nomodeset' so I will go try this
<hardtail> I will brb
<Siente> locsmif, I am able to install the OS I mean here https://www.howtoforge.com/images/ubuntu_14.10_utopic_unicorn_minimal_server/2.png when I choose Check disc for defects
<Siente> It's saying errors found in 2 files
<locsmif> Siente: I understand. Have you read the link I posted and the responses?
<Siente> locsmif, but he's not able to install the OS there?
<locsmif> Siente: that's not what I'm reading :)
<locsmif> They're seeing file name cut-off based errors, they're proposing workarounds, and they've also tried other means of installing to USB, which worked
<Siente> locsmif, ah okay
<hardtail> Locsmif it worked with nomodeset. I am now in the installer and when I select my free space it tells me not root file system defined please correct this from the partitioning menu
<voycey> is there a way to see what repository was used to install something in ubuntu?
<locsmif> hardtail: nomodeset relates to graphical mode settings of your video card. So it appears your latest problem was caused by interoperability problems with your onboard video card. As for the problem you're having now: it seems you need to partition your harddisk before installing.
<eikon81g> bluetooth fail. LOL I think I will end up just scrapping blueman and using pulse audio but I already know it will mess up my hardkeys for the vlume up down and mute on this machine
<eikon81g> so I am thinking is it really worth it.. LOL
<locsmif> voycey: apt-cache show <package> may help. There should be a line saying "Origin"
<shamaan> hallo!! is somebody from holland here..??
<shamaan> :p
<hardtail> Locsmif makes sense. How can I go about partitioning the free space, must it be done outside the installer?  It only allows me to modify my os x partition
<aeon-ltd> shamaan: do you have a support question?
<shamaan> noo... :(
<voycey> locsmif: they all just show Ubuntu - pretty sure they came from PPA's
<locsmif> shamaan: me
<locsmif> eikon81g: damn
<eikon81g> yea, It's a 50/50 I guess I could remove blueman (since it's bugged anyway) and try another manager
<k1l> voycey: apt-cache policy package
<eikon81g> I am looking into that now
<voycey> k1l: perfect thanks :)
<locsmif> eikon81g: I do remember that I forgot that volume was handled by my laptop and no longer by the volume dial on the speakers when I got it working, I damn near blew my ears off
<eikon81g> lol whoops..
<locsmif> hardtail: you're going for dual boot?
<TerryC> when i tried to bring up one of my ethernet interfaces, I got a "leaking memory" error... downloading the drivers now, but still, that seems a tadbit bad.
<hardtail> Yes sir
<locsmif> oof... you may need to use an advanced partioning tool like Acronis to make space first
<TerryC> it's a intel i210 gigabit adapter, I didn't get that error with my dual port 10gigabit card though... just the i210
<locsmif> hardtail: or is there free space on the disk already/
<TerryC> might just be an error with the inbox driver
<Hardtail> locsmif i used osx's disk utility to create 100 gb of free space, not sure if that was ok
<locsmif> Hardtail: ah, that's good :)
<Hardtail> but it would not give me the option to format it in the installer
<locsmif> Hardtail: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462360/macbook-air-how-to-install-a-dual-bootable-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<locsmif> "At partitioning stage, select manual partitioning, select as your / partition the partition that you created in Disk Utility (and swap if you created a partition for that)"
<locsmif> I would create a swap partition, too.
<Hardtail> hmm  odd when I got to that stage and selected it all the options were greyed out, only the partitions for my OSX could be altered
<eikon81g> hey what format is the partition in? hfs or fat?
<eikon81g> the reason the installer may not see it is because the format of the partition may not be recognizable..
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully
<locsmif> Hardtail: you're supposed to create a new partition in the empty space..
<eikon81g> (just a thought) I think I started out with a FAT partition
<Hardtail> yes I understand that locsmif but it won't let me create a partition in it
<locsmif> Does it even show the empty space?
<Hardtail> bah, it's probably me doing this all incorrectly :D
<Hardtail> yes it does
<eikon81g> what format is the partition when you see it in osx?
<Hardtail> it says free space only
<eikon81g> so in OSx disk utility does it show the Mac OS partition only?
<eikon81g> the free space is good but to utilize it you need to create a partition on that space to separate it from your osx partition
<Hardtail> that is correct eikon81g
<Hardtail> ah, so that was my mistake then
<eikon81g> right but BE CAREFUL
<eikon81g> when you start messing with partitions it's easy to mess things us and trash your osx partition and lose all your data
<locsmif> What about this? http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-mac-os-x.png
<Hardtail> yeah that option was not there locsmif
<locsmif> I guess you never got that far..
<eikon81g> ^^ locsmif is good there are some tutorials and instructions available for dualbooting a mac
<Hardtail> well I installed the boot manager and everything, just needed the right flags
<eikon81g> I would look for a step by step on how to dual boot a mac so that you don't lose any data or cause yourself grief
<eikon81g> ok well I was just chiming in on the partition question you have me beat with the rest but it sounds like you still need a valid partition to install onto
<locsmif> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/dual-boot-os-ubuntu <- "Proceed to install Ubuntu on the .free space. partition you created earlier. Ubuntu may prompt you to install it on freespace (double check the size) or, if it doesn.t or you just want to be super-cautious choose the .Advanced. option from the partition screen."
<eikon81g> so I would find the best way to allocate some of your free disk space into a new partition without wrecking your working osx install
<locsmif> Did you chose the "Advanced" option? ;)
<Hardtail> yes..that's what I was descrbing the buttons greyed out
<Hardtail> and those guides are outdated that version of the bootloader is no longer ind evelopment
<eikon81g> ^^ you got it locsmif good luck yall.. sorry I can't help more I am ballsdeep on my issue atm LOL
<locsmif> Well I give up
<locsmif> eikon81g: just make sure you turn the volume down ;)
<Hardtail> hahaha
<eikon81g> I think a workaround for that issue is to have a partition ready to go when you load up the ubuntu installer.....
<Hardtail> eikon81g i can partition the free space as exfat
<eikon81g> LOL yes sir ty
<locsmif> exfat?
<eikon81g> so manually creating a partition using OSx maybe one way to get it done
<Hardtail> i can partition it as mac os journalled ex fat or dos
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully
<locsmif> Hardtail: that won't work, I would guess..
<eikon81g> exfat or fat should work to get your ubuntu installer to see the partition
<Hardtail> right now osx sees both partitions
<Hardtail> this should work guys thanks. i will brb
<eikon81g> see if u use the os x disk utility to partition some of the free space you have then you can get ubuntu to install on that partition
<eikon81g> ok.. be careful don't over write your osx partition
<locsmif> But can Ubuntu boot from exFAT?
<eikon81g> it sees exfat in the ubuntu installer
<eikon81g> Idk if it is native to ubuntu or not
<eikon81g> well if he pops back in he should try just FAT that's bound to be accessible
<eikon81g> it puckers up my butthole when it gets down to messing with the partitions because I hate to trash stuff by accident lol
<eikon81g> I ran into an issue earlier and got some great help on this channel
<eikon81g> the LVM feature has a bug and it made my /boot partition way small
<eikon81g> the guys got me going but to repair it I need to re-install and I was like well crap so needless to say I am saving that for another day LOL
<locsmif> Yeah, LVM can be difficult
<eikon81g> I think hardtail will get it tho.. sounds like he was close and he had the boot loader already working so hopefully he gets it
<eikon81g> Yea, they said there was a bug report on it but I was unaware until they walked me through some steps and looked @ my partition sizes smh.. some people are so good it makes me sick LOL
<locsmif> The problem is you seem to be wanting to help him get his free space *visible* by partitioning it and *formatting* it with an exFAT or other FAT-based filesystem, which doesn't work for Ubuntu installations, except for configurations such as ISOLINUX and the like.
<eikon81g> humm.. I was just under the impression he was lacking a second partition at all..
<locsmif> Well, let's see what happens, I'm curious
<locsmif> We're indemnified, right?
<eikon81g> me 2 lol I just remember when I installed xubuntu and ubuntu I started with a fat partition on my drive idk
<eikon81g> indemnified indeed.. hopefully I didn't cause a boo boo
<eikon81g> lolll
<locsmif> What I'm really missing here is a boot-time TeamViewer to help hardtail install Ubuntu remotely
<eikon81g> I run an mac sometimes I just like os x too much to use anything else on that machine..
<eikon81g> yea, Teamviewer is a lifesaver
<locsmif> eikon81g: well I haven't seen the guy yet. I'm out.. Cheerio! lol.
<locsmif> hardtail: hi. We were just talking about you
<locsmif> How's it going? ;)
<hardtail> hahaha just peachy my friend XD
<locsmif> hardtail: great!
<locsmif> We're available for children's parties too
<hardtail> it was able to read the drive after formatting it in disk utility
<hardtail> lol ^
<locsmif> hardtail: so now you're able to install?
<hardtail> yes when i assigned a mount directory of / it would work but asked me to create a swap partition
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully
<eikon81g> Locsmif you're up! LOL
<locsmif> hardtail: you assigned that to a different partition than the OSX parition, yes? And you formatted the partition you assigned / to with a file system Ubuntu supports?
<locsmif> eikon81g: hold my confetti, I'm going in
<TerryC> When I reboot, my eth1 is down, and I have to manually bring it up. Any idea how to make it come up normally?
<hardtail> locsmif yes, i created 140 gbs as exfat. it will allow me to format it as ext4 and then assign mounting point of / but it asked me to create another partition for swapping otherwise memory issues can occur, so it says
<locsmif> TerryC: /etc/network/interfaces would be interesting in this regard. But it may contain some privacy sensitive information, such as your public ip address.
<locsmif> hardtail: how much memory do you have?
<hardtail> 16gb
<TerryC> locsmif: I set my ip addresses in there, but it still comes up disabled.
<locsmif> hardtail: oh, forget about swap then. It's very much recommended, but with 16GB of memory, well.. I'd take the gamble.
<locsmif> You could repartition later, maybe.
<TerryC> and if I manually up eth1 it does not use the ip I set in interfaces
<locsmif> hardtail: it's just that it's been a rough ride even getting to this point, I suggest moving forward
<locsmif> TerryC: I was more or less suggesting you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces, so we could look at it, perhaps with some sensitive info obscured with x's.
<hardtail> understood locsmif. well, sort of a curve ball here. this laptop is an i7, 16gb ram, has a dedicated gpu. if i just installed ubuntu in virtualbox would the performance be drastically different from native boot? i wont be running any 3d applications
<locsmif> Well, why would you install in Virtualbox now?
<locsmif> You're nearly there!
<eikon81g> lol
<locsmif> I would avoid Virtualbox, it's nice but inferior compared to Vmware
 * eikon81g dropped the confetti
<locsmif> So you may run into some problems using Virtualbox you wouldn't otherwise have, indeed.
<hardtail> no worries it was just a thought
<locsmif> hardtail: I wish I could connect to your box remotely so I could see this installation screen for myself. I could easily switch to a terminal and do the patitioning manually
<eikon81g> my vote is on the standalone install as well too many variables with virtualbox
<locsmif> I'm oldschool, I'm not germane to all these fancy GUI installers
<TerryC> locsmif: I spelled auto atuo :)
<locsmif> TerryC: ! =)
<TerryC> that's why it wasn't coming up :)
<hardtail> im actually installing this to take a linux course locsmif lol
<locsmif> TerryC: I figured as much.
<xubuntu25w> How do you compile a source code without install.sh? I try to compile this one: https://github.com/irssi/irssi
<locsmif> hardtail: haha
<hardtail> ok well if you guys don't think the memory swap isnt a big deal then ill just proceed the way it is
<locsmif> xubuntu25w: make
<eikon81g> oh man.. well mention us in your notes!! lol JKJK
<xubuntu25w> locsmif: I know but it doesn't work
<Guest79115> socal?
<hardtail> i will for sure :p
<eikon81g> hardtail when it asks you to create the partition why can't you?
<eikon81g> it's kind of just an automated part of the install I saw that too
<locsmif> hardtail: with 16GB? No.. you're like 10GB clean of any problems, unless, perhaps, you go nuts in a browser like Chrome or Firefox
<eikon81g> haha ^^
<hardtail> nono it will let me I believe eikon81g i just came back on osx to make another partition for swap lol
<hardtail> but i dont need to now
<eikon81g> to be honest I just cruised through that part
<eikon81g> I would let the ubuntu installer do it's own thing don't do it manually
<locsmif> hardtail: moreover, if you were to actually create a swap partition, it would have to be ~16GB or perhaps even 20 or 32GB.
<eikon81g> you could omit the swap like locsmif says or just let the installer create you a partition
<eikon81g> locsmif this is the second person today I've seen in this channel that had to install ubuntu as part of a class
<locsmif> Well, good! My college years weren't half as cool
<eikon81g> you taking students this semester?
<TerryC> As a general rule, I usually set my swapspace to 1.5x the amount of ram. so for 4gb=6gb swap, 8gb=12gb swap... and so on
 * eikon81g signs up
 * tnkhanh says hi and waves hand to everyone
<TerryC> but to each their own, it's just a easy way for me to figure it, and I usually round up to the next gb
<eikon81g> I was reading about that today a little bit, good tip
<hardtail> well maybe not a traditional class in the sense eikon81g lol
<eikon81g> lol
<tnkhanh> hi guys
<hardtail> linux foundation edx, just want to learn
<Guest79115> hi
<locsmif> TerryC: thing is, 16GB memory will net you 24GB swap space that way. And 16GB is what hardtail here has :)
<TerryC> You never really seem to notice how much swap space you need till you have too little :)
<locsmif> hardtail: may I say I'm rather jealous at your hardware specs?
<eikon81g> hardtail I think if you just let the installer create you a new partition it will be fine use the default settings it brings up and next on through
<locsmif> hardtail: so what do you intend on doing? Run a simulation of the universe?
<eikon81g> I agree locsmif.. I am upset.
<TerryC> locsmif: I've got servers with 128gb and 512gb ram, and I still follow that rule..
<eikon81g> good god. LOL
 * eikon81g walks away with head down
<locsmif> TerryC: have you checked back with swap usage?
<locsmif> My 8GB ram-carrying VPS has no swap at all
<TerryC> locsmif: never really paid any attention to swap usage, these servers are pushing 40gbit nics, and the swapspace is probably rarely even used if at all unless being used for Chariot controllers
<locsmif> TerryC: great stuff
<hardtail> lol i intend to take over the interwebz locsmif *dr evil voice*. well this laptop i actually thought was dead but just going to use it to learn linux for the time being
<eikon81g> smh.. pass it this way when your done! lol
<TerryC> I work at intel in CSIG (Computing Server Information Group) and we basically play around with servers and try to see what we can break, before the product ships.
<eikon81g> hey locsmif!! I got my bluetooth working!
<locsmif> hardtail: dead?!?
<hardtail> i will be back in a couple, going to complete the install, thank you all
<eikon81g> Installed pulseaudio bluetooth and initialized it
<locsmif> hardtail: good luck
<hardtail> yes ill fill you in when i get back
<eikon81g> np! good luck
<locsmif> eikon81g: =))
<eikon81g> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth and then sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover < BOOM!
<locsmif> TerryC:  :(){ :|:& };:  ?
<TerryC> forkbombs! yummy
<locsmif> eikon81g: so what changed exactly?
<locsmif> TerryC: would be a great waste of such hardware
<TerryC> I did that on a quad xeon with 1tb ram, took about 5 or 6 minutes to run out of resources
<locsmif> TerryC: do you use testing frameworks at all?
<eikon81g> well i needed to install the pulse audio bluetooth module for whatever reason
<locsmif> eikon81g: lol! Now what reason could that possibly be?
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully
<eikon81g> and after that I had to run the command to load the module and then in blueman it connected without an error
<TerryC> we mostly custom build for the tests we do, but we use IXIA chassis, Chariot, and Lauterbach/pcie analyzers
<locsmif> eikon81g: I need to remember what you did because I may run into it myself
<eikon81g> then in the audio settings I changed the audio device from built in speakers to the now present jbl pulse in the list :)
<eikon81g>  sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-bluetooth and then sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<eikon81g> I had made some edits to my /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf but they seem to be fine as of now once I installed the pulse bluetooth module it was easier to work with
<locsmif> TerryC: well, you have an awesome job, I tell you that.
<locsmif> eikon81g: excellent
<eikon81g> yea I envy TerryC
<locsmif> TerryC: sounds almost like you're supplying IXPs
<eikon81g> yea hopefully you don't run into it.. what a mess
<eikon81g> considering i got 2 cheap ass bluetooth adapters off amazon for 2.00 shipped I am happy! lol
<TerryC> In my department, we take stuff that is nearly ready for the market, and test them, try to break them, so that we can fix it before a customer breaks them in these ways.
<lasko> Also known as Quality Assurance
<TerryC> like, setup a tagged vxlan between multiple switches, generate traffic over them, push 20 servers into it with 300 clients... and see if anything breaks, or any CRC errors or whatnot.
<eikon81g> I gotta step away I will bbl yall thanks!
<TerryC> QA is more for production, I work in Validation Engineering
<lasko> Same principles being applied ultimately. Find broken stuff before someone else does ;)
<siente> Hello guys, when I type sudo apt-get update it's saying E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<siente> how to fix it? I am using the latest release 14.10
<bodhi_zazen> siente, use another mirror or post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TerryC> Some of the stuff I do is kindof silly, like recently installed windows 10 tech preview on a server with 128gb ram, but it was 32bit win10.... just to see if our 40gig cards would work at all on it. Suprisingly it did. but nobody really cared, we just wanted to make sure the system would turn on with 32bit os's, even though they will never be supported for 40gig cards.
<siente> bodhi_zazen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10510332/
<TerryC> still pretty sad to see 128gb, 2.5gb usable
<locsmif> TerryC: wildest thing I've been working on was programming Windows certificate stores
<bodhi_zazen> siente, unless you are installing from source, you do not need any of the deb-src repos
<locsmif> Complex, to the point where I had to trace certutil.exe line by line to see what was happening and imitate
<bodhi_zazen> and which repo is giving the error ?
<locsmif> Anyways ;)
<siente> bodhi_zazen, I am newbie what should I do?
<TerryC> we jsut shipped like 30 servers (dell r730's) to Microsoft with dual port 40gigabit cards in them (will later be designed built-on the motherboards) for certs.
<TerryC> fun stuff, just weird building up servers to ship, then waiting to get them back for mroe testing
<pluc_pilou> I need to compare the output of `fontforge --version` with the one on my machine. Could one of you kind persons post the output of that command to paste.ubuntu.com?
<hardtail> wow terryc that sounds very interesting
<hardtail> it installed rather quick locsmif but then when reboot time came the screen was blank and you could hear the ubuntu chime for the login lol
<siente> bodhi_zazen, how to remove that error ?
<siente> bodhi_zazen, if it's even an error E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pluc_pilou> Again, could anyone paste the output of `fontforge --version` to paste.ubuntu.com? Pretty please?
<cknox> I am seeing an issue where Firefox will randomly type what it wants (although it seems somewhat related to what I have copied but I can't be sure). This seems to go away when I close Firefox and reopen it, and it not present at all in other programs
<Malgorath> I installed windows 8.1 first then I installed 14.04.2 on a second hard drive, but when it boots I don't see any menu options and boot-repair does not see the windows partition but I can mount it and access files on it
<cknox> also it doesn't matter which keys I type as even the arrow keys insert seemingly random characters
<locsmif> hardtail: ?
<locsmif> TerryC: what was the coolest way you broke stuff? :P
<locsmif> cknox: you may want to create a new FF profile with firefox -P (close firefox first)
<locsmif> Then test that profile for a while to isolate possible causes
<cknox> I like Windows 10, but if it's not a free perpetual license locsmif I will certainly try that, but I did install Ubuntu less than a week ago ;)
<cknox> bah
<cknox> I forgot irssi doesn't have a different input line for each window
<locsmif> haha
<locsmif> I don't even know what that's about cknox
<pluc_pilou> I thought all things windows were off-topic here...
<pluc_pilou> ;-)
<hardtail> locsmif um yes sir lol it just rebooted into that violet ubuntu screen
<cknox> any reason I can't remove the Ubuntu Firefox extensions?
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully. Here is my rdesktop.log: http://pastebin.com/UDRRusp2, and here my rsession-kgalahassa.log : http://pastebin.com/1JiuSHEw
<locsmif> cknox: they were isntalled machine-wide?
<locsmif> using .debs ?
<locsmif> hardtail: is nomodeset still active as a bootoption?
<hardtail> i did not get a chance to verify, when it rebooted it did not load the rEFInd boot manager either, just went straight to ubuntu so i was not able to check the flags
<TerryC> locsmif: We were testing Sea of Sensors, (a HP technology) and we had to test a thermal sensor...
<locsmif> TerryC: I like where this is going
<TerryC> first we tried a hair-dryer, full temp (after blowing a few, we remembered we run 220 in the lab, so had to find one that could plug into 220 :) ) so we point it at the chip with the sensors... get's up to like 200degrees, and still functions....
<locsmif> hardtail: that ought to be configurable in the Grub config
<TerryC> so then we're like, ok, realisticly... this chip should never get this hot... so we figure, what if it does...
<somsip> TerryC: you win March 2015 award for offtopicness by mentioning hair dryers in the ubuntu support channel. Well done, now maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would be better :)
<locsmif> Mythbusters!
<TerryC> so we get a hot-air gun, heats up to about 400 degrees or so... still works....
<locsmif> Okay I can't miss out on this, joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<locsmif> hardtail: but Ubuntu works?
<rje> would anyone know if its possible to get the updated opensource radeon driver into 14.04?
<TerryC> so then we're thinking, what is our upper limit here? so we get an industrial heat gun..... The freaking chip was literally melting off the board, still sending data, we had it on a highspeed camera and the chip was literally sliding while still sending data.
<TerryC> then finally, it stopped. Our limit seemed to be right around 525-550F
<locsmif> TerryC: awesome. I'm going to be quiet now about this so as not to provoke the ops
<hardtail> locsmif i was not able to login the screen was blank and purple but i could just hear the chime so sounds like it works lol
<locsmif> TerryC: but that's the craziest thing I've ever heard /OT
<hardtail> it's alright i will continue again tomorrow on this thank you for everything locsmif
<locsmif> hardtail: I guess trying nomodeset again may help
<locsmif> hardtail: you're welcome
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully. Here is my rdesktop.log: http://pastebin.com/UDRRusp2, and here my rsession-kgalahassa.log : http://pastebin.com/1JiuSHEw
<detorr> how do i install teamviewer on ubuntu 14.10 64-bit??
<detorr> getting a lot of errors
<esr> Help, apt-get upgrade was interrupted by power failure, am seeking recovery advice.
<lasko> esr: You'll need a live cd that you can use to perform the recovery
<esr> System is running.  CD still needed?
<lasko> So you have a usable system at the moment then?
<esr> Yes.  And it looks like apt-get check was a good first step, I have a clean source list again.
<esr> Restring the upgrade...
<esr> That looks normal. Looks like apt-get check was the right response.
<lakmal> what is the best remote software from windows to ubuntu .. tried VNC having several issue
<lasko> and what particular issues are you seeing then?
<cknox> lakmal: what type of remote connection are you looking for?
<lasko> lakmal: Do you need a visual connection or command line?
<cknox> actually, try mobiterm
<lakmal> yes
<lakmal> i need a visual connection
<lakmal> i have sone
<cknox> it has a built in X server
<lakmal> ssh
<lakmal> that works
<cknox> so you ssh to your system and then just run the apps you want
<lasko> lakmal: Well for command line I would just utilize SSH, and for visual I would use VNC because thats going to be the best option
<cknox> sorry, mobaxterm* http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/
<cknox> lakmal: unless you want to be able to view your screen and continue, then as lasko said vnc will be your best bet
<esr> lasko: apt-get update was throwing messages about file mismatches.  I was reading the apt-get man page while I was waiting for a response here and found the check command. That seems to have cleared up my issues.
<lasko> esr: Well I'm glad the issue is resolved heh.
<lakmal> chnox: thanks, is there any thing better than VNC
<lakmal> ?
<le_pig> esr: thanks for bringing that up. i've often wondered what to do, myself.
<cknox> well VNC will let you control the system as it's seen as the console. Mobaxterm will let you SSH to the system and run GUI apps...
<lakmal> cknox: thanks , i will try that option.. are you aware with any VNC issue with Ubuntu 14.04
<lasko> lakmal: VNC just utilizes the RDP protocol to allow you to access a devices visual terminal. All other types of applications will do that same thing and use the same protocol. VNC just has the best configuration options.
<lasko> lakmal: But there are other options if you find VNC overwhelming
<esr> le_pig: I love it whe n I come looking for help and end up giving it.  Feels like good karma. :-)
<lakmal> lasko: thanks, are you aware with any VNC issues with Ubuntu 14.04
<cknox> lakmal: to be honest I've only ever used VNC or RDP, but it's always been in a windows based environment
<lasko> lakmal: None that I'm aware of no.
<lasko> What particular issues are you having with VNC?
<lakmal> lasko: please provide the other options that best suite for windows
<lakmal> cknox: thanks
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully. Here is my rdesktop.log: http://pastebin.com/UDRRusp2, and here my rsession-kgalahassa.log : http://pastebin.com/1JiuSHEw
<lasko> lakmal: I honestly don't know any others that I could recommend.
<lakmal> lasko: i only get the command prompt loaded .. as i ve read in google it seems to be a Xwindows issue , with how it was configured at the linux box.. but havent found a good solution.. i can login but gets only the terminal and gray brackground
<lakmal> lasko: thanks
<vr-desktop> quit
<vr-desktop> hello
<vr-desktop> sorry am irc noob
<vr-desktop> exit ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> vr-desktop: '/quit'
<cfhowlett> vr-desktop, /quit
<vr-desktop> thanks
<vr-desktop> would anyone mind pointing me towards how to change my username
<vr-desktop> ?
<cknox> ./nick
<lasko> vr-desktop: /nick username
<cfhowlett> !nick | vr-desktop
<ubottu> vr-desktop: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<vr-desktop> thank you!
<vr-desktop> ./nick vicR
<lasko> without the .
<vicR> got it!
<vicR> thanks all
<cknox> heh
<lasko> Well.. that
<lasko> was interesting hehe
<cknox> probably wanted /part...
<lakmal> ./mick
<kgalahassa> hi, i have installed rstudio on my ubuntu 14.04, but it don't start since, I'm trying by anyway but nothing, the software had been installed successfully. Here is my rdesktop.log: http://pastebin.com/UDRRusp2, and here my rsession-kgalahassa.log : http://pastebin.com/1JiuSHEw
<SchrodingersScat> !info rstudio
<ubottu> Package rstudio does not exist in utopic
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, best you contact rstudio directly to support their product
<cfhowlett> https://support.rstudio.com/hc/en-us
<Jarvix> ubuntu 14.10, installed pulseaudio, afterwards my system froze so I sudo autoremove pulseaudio, now my sound is wrecked. no sound output device found
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett: have you seen my log files?
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, nope.  pastebin blocked in China and I've never seen rstudio until your mention
<Jarvix> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0-0ubuntu22 (utopic), package size 699 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<scott1> HI
<shiv_> Hi
<shiv_> friends
<shiv_> actually i am using ubuntu 12.04 and when i am connected mouse to my laptop its detecting and immediately after that it automatically removes and i am not able to use USB mouse
<shiv_> can anyone help me on this regard
<MichaelHabib1> hi, I have few downloaded ISOs os ubuntu-based OSs , how can i check if they are based on the LTS version of ubuntu using the ISO content ?
<meatmanek> MichaelHabib1: there's a command for identifying the version of an iso; let me see if I can remember it
<MichaelHabib1> meatmanek: ty
<meatmanek> MichaelHabib1: http://dev.man-online.org/man1/ubuntu-iso/
<Nikesh> 10 years of using a Debian system and I just found out that APT is an abbreviation
<MichaelHabib1> Nikesh: is it !
<j4rh3rD> Nikesh, what does it stand for?
<meatmanek> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.9.2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 974 kB, installed size 3667 kB
<Nikesh> MichaelHabib1: Well, this blog i am reading says "Advanced Packaging Tool"
<Nikesh> But maybe that is a retro-active acronym
<Flannel> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<EriC^^> MichaelHabib1, you could browse the dists/*/Release
<Nikesh> Is there a way to visually indicate the level of screen brightness? When I press the volume up/down on my keyboard, an indicator pops up showing the volume level; but for the screen brightness buttons, nothing shows up
<EriC^^> Nikesh, an indicator is supposed to show up
<EriC^^> Nikesh, which de are you using?
<j4rh3rD> Is there a way to get Skype to use system notifications on Unity?
<j4rh3rD> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<Nikesh> EriC^^: Unity
<shiv_> anyone help me out with this problem
<shiv_> actually i am using ubuntu 12.04 and when i am connected mouse to my laptop its detecting and immediately after that it automatically removes and i am not able to use USB mouse
<EriC^^> shiv_, check dmesg
<shiv_> @EriC its not giving clear msg
<centric> hello alll /me
<centric> i'm new to irc
<Nikesh> aloha centric
<centric> hello nikesh!!
<Nikesh> EriC^^: is there a way to enable/disable it that i could check?
<tnkhanh> hi anyone use apt-search
<tnkhanh> just found out and it's great
<andy__> how to play xpilot?
<centric> anyone here know how to disable sidebar launcher in unity?
<EriC^^> Nikesh, no idea
<EriC^^> centric, you can't disable it, you can hide it though
<centric> i have already hidden it ..but instead installing new DE i was wondering if dere any chance to disable it
<zabyl> #bitcoin
<pegasus500> hey guys
<pegasus500> wan to setup vpn
<Wug> gedit hard locks when you open files if it's running over x forwarding sometimes
<Wug> it might be a problem specific to xming, I'm not neckbeardly enough to say, but gedit will stop redrawing its window and consume 100% of one cpu
<moss> how can i add a user with a specific uid and gid? when i try to do useradd -u 151 -g 151 user - it gives me an error 'group does not exist'
<sumit> hi
<thorie> hi
<thorie> anyone know where i can get support for ubuntu?
<sumit> thorie what do u mean by support ?
<thorie> i've been stuck on a problem for months now, and i need to get some professional help with my installation
<thorie> free support isn't cutting it and i'm losing money every day this system doesn't work
<thorie> is there a place i can get some paid support?
<sumit> u can try putting it on freelance website
<thorie> i thought ubuntu had some kind of commercial support?
<thorie> from canonical?
<sumit> yup
<Seveas> http://www.canonical.com/services
<thorie> i don't understand, the website shows some weird stuff about "systems management" ? i only have my one personal laptop
<thorie> do i pay for support by the hour?
<thorie> i don't have a desktop, server, or cloud
<somsip> thorie: how about you say what your problem is?
<thorie> i'm tired of trying to solve the problem myself :(
<somsip> thorie: ok - I'm not going to persuade you to get help from here
<LJ> anyone really here?
<Squall5668> no, we are ~1600 bots
<Seveas> Squall5668: looks like he believed you :)
<thorie> yeah that answer would make me leave too
<Squall5668> Perhaps I came across as offensive. It was a joke though.
<lotuspsychje> users have to ask real questions
<Seveas> they can ask imaginary questions too, but the answers will be equally fictional
<lotuspsychje> someone knows howto gksu a firefox session on the guest user from another user?
<lotuspsychje> i want to do the same as 'sux' does, but they removed package for security issues
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lotuspsychje> with sux i could do: sux firefox other-user (from current user)
<Squall5668> lotuspsychje: can't you su otheruser first?
<lotuspsychje> Squall5668: what do you mean?
<gr33n7007h> lotuspsychje: doesn't su <user> /usr/bin/firefox work?
<lotuspsychje> gr33n7007h: lemme try
<Squall5668> lotuspsychje: pretty much that. You can use su in guest iirc
<Squall5668> But i don't have one to check right now
<lotuspsychje> gr33n7007h: lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ su guest /urs/bin/firefox
<lotuspsychje> No passwd entry for user 'guest'
<lotuspsychje> guest hasnt a password at login
<somsip> lotuspsychje: sudo -i, then su
<somsip> lotuspsychje: of course, that could go horribly wrong if root's env variables end up in there...
<lotuspsychje> somsip: i know there's a gksu trick somehow, but i forget how
<Squall5668> Just reading the manpage here, but what error would 'gksu -u guest firefox' give you?
<Sacred-Shadows> mwhahahaha
<lotuspsychje> Squall5668: get a window: user guest does not exist
<Squall5668> lotuspsychje: perhaps make another user and use that one to launch the firefox session?
<lotuspsychje> Squall5668: another existing user gives me this:
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ gksu -u nadia firefox
<lotuspsychje> No protocol specified
<lotuspsychje> No protocol specified
<lotuspsychje> Error: cannot open display: :0
<lotuspsychje> size == 0' failed
<Squall5668> ouch
<htqp> if you are fine with other users creating windows on that user's X session, run:   xhost +localhost
<lotuspsychje> htqp: yeah i think that was the trick, xhost
<htqp> note that his can be a security issue because now others can trick the target user to believe that a window was his/her own
<htqp> e.g. nadia can now create a browser window asking for a password
<htqp> or displaying fake data
<lotuspsychje> htqp: right, i guess thats why they removes sux from packages
<lotuspsychje> htqp: because its a security flaw messing with other X
<hillary> my ubuntu 14.04.2LTS cannot sense wireless what could be the issue
<Squall5668> might I suggest a chroot jail instead? You could launch firefox there if you want
<lotuspsychje> hillary: can you pastebin sudo lshw -C network plz
<lotuspsychje> Squall5668: how does that work?
<htqp> lotuspsychje: hm, it seems it was removed because nobody was interested in maintainig the sw https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=726544
<ubottu> Debian bug 726544 in ftp.debian.org "RM: sux -- RoM: Upstream dead, outdated, low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<hillary> lotuspyschje: ok a moment
<lotuspsychje> htqp: so i can still grab the precise .deb of sux and use it on 14.04 safely?
<htqp> lotuspsychje: anyway. Another solution is to create an internal window with ''Xephyr :21'' and then running ''DISPLAY=:21 firefox'' from nadia
<Squall5668> lotuspsychje: you set up a secondary '/' to launch applications from
<htqp> lotuspsychje: (where 21 is an arbitrary number, replace with what you want)
<Squall5668> lotuspsychje: I'll try to find you the wiki entry, will explain it better than me :)
<lotuspsychje> htqp: lol thats too much workaround for what i want, just want to open a session on another user of a package
<somsip> lotuspsychje: can't you just assign a passwd to the user, then log in properly as them? SSH in as your normal user if you need to do something only you have permissions for. Reset the passwd when you are done
<htqp> lotuspsychje: it depends on implementation factors (soname?) so it may or may not be possible, try it and see
<gr33n7007h> somsip: yeah if he give guest a password it will work
<lotuspsychje> sux is so easy, it will let you launch firefox on any user instantly
<somsip> gr33n7007h: I can understand if there is a reason to avoid doing that, but it is something that can be removed later
<hillary> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512115/
<lotuspsychje> hillary: without the plz :p
<gr33n7007h> of course
<Squall5668> gr33n7007h: but that would defeat the purpose of a 'guest'. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot Here it is, but that's also not 'too much workaround for what i want' :)
<lotuspsychje> ill think ill stick to sux guys tnx for brainstorming
<hillary> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512162/
<lotuspsychje> !bc43 | hillary
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> hillary: check also your 'additional drivers' section before maybe there's an STA driver in there
<hillary> lotuspsychje: checked it is there trying to enable but getting disabled
<lotuspsychje> hillary: what happens when you try to install the driver?
<htqp> hillary: install package firmware-b43-installer
<htqp> hillary: then reboot and test the wifi
<hillary> let me ask. Can i check the canonical partners cos it uncheck?
<lotuspsychje> hillary: try the trick from htqp
<hillary> in the software updates
<Avihay_work> Anyone happens to know how I can add a virtual screen so that I can VNC it to another computer?
<Avihay_work> I know I can VNC with the clip option, I know how to set a costum resolution on an output and use that, all I'm misssing is adding an output to manipulate
<hillary> how can i stop this "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<lotuspsychje> hillary: try a reboot
<hillary> ok
<Gavlois> Hello all
<lotuspsychje> Gavlois: welcome
<nomic> anyone here
<nomic> can i be seen here
<ikonia> yes
<nomic> thanks
<nomic> can't mount nfs anymore with xubuintu 14.04
<nomic> is there a known problem
<Gavlois> anyone familiar with slow wifi issues in 14.10?
<queerty> what kind of math is involved in programming puzzles?
<lotuspsychje> queerty: maybe the ##programming guys can answer that
<queerty> lotuspsychje: i've been banned from there for supporting gay rights
<ChristW> Anyone familiar with the accessibility stuff in Ubuntu? I have added Desktop Zoom for one user of our computer at home. When I move the mouse into the area where the menu entries are, and I click, the mouse moves to the left (of its own) so I can't select any menu entries.
<lotuspsychje> queerty: well this is an ubuntu channel for support questions
<lotuspsychje> ChristW: maybe this can help you forward? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<ChristW> lotuspsychje: Unfortunately, that page doesn't show anything related to Desktop Magnification at all.
<lotuspsychje> ChristW: ccsm and unity-tweak-tool have some settings for desktop zoom, maybe there?
<Guest39265> do i have to worry avout someone getting my info if i encrypt my home folder? Thank you, I am new.
<somsip> Guest39265: if you forget your password, you will lose all of your data
<Ben64> Guest39265: probably not, but you might lose your own info
<Guest39265> Can you direct me to a Hardware CHannel please?
 * someone has no interest in your home folder, encrypted or not.
<lotuspsychje> Guest39265: ##hardware
<lotuspsychje> hillary: more luck with your wifi now?
<hillary> lotuspsychje no
<lotuspsychje> hillary: did you install that b43 firmware ?
<hillary> lotuspsychje yes i did
<lotuspsychje> hillary: you can see wifi icon?
<hillary> lotuspsychje: and reboot
<hillary> lotuspsychje yes but red instead of blue
<lotuspsychje> hillary: hmm, wich ubuntu version did you have?
<White_Cat> hello EriC^^, around?
<hillary> lotuspsychje. 14.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> hillary: and you have a wifi hardware button on your machine somewhere that could be disabled?
<hillary> lotuspsychje: yes by pressing it either way
<lotuspsychje> hillary: wich brand of laptop is this?
<hillary> lotuspsychje: compaq presario CQ20
<lotuspsychje> hillary: maybe you should check bios if you find something about wifi 'last state' option, some wifi's can be a pain with hardware button
<hillary> lotuspsychje: let me check bios in a moment. Iwill report back
<ChristW> lotuspsychje: I will check tonight and perhaps post a screen capture somewhere to shwo theproblem. That makes it easier, I guess...
<White_Cat> so I did a clean install of ubuntu server but it wont boot
<White_Cat> I am on live cd now
<White_Cat> I suspect problem may have to do with kernel
<Squall5668> White_Cat: what is the error message when you try to boot?
<rpp601> in the command 'apt-get install -y linux-headers-$(uname -r)' is uname my username? or should i leave that the way it is
<White_Cat> Squall5668 I end up in grub prompt
<White_Cat> it doesnt doo anything beyond that
<student> hey
<White_Cat> linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-31-generic
<White_Cat> I only have these two listed in dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<White_Cat> should I not also have a versionless linux-image-generic ?
<Squall5668> White_Cat: Well, you can go ahead and chroot in your install from the livecd
<Squall5668> You can install any packages there and attempt to fix grub too
<White_Cat> yeah that is what I am working on
<White_Cat> I am not 100% sure how kernel supposed to appear /
<White_Cat> I am only 1% confident with my abilities in regards to the kernel :)
<Squall5668> Well, you can do that with 'mount /dev/partitionhere /mnt && mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys'
<Squall5668> then just chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> White_Cat: what's up?
<White_Cat> ah yes
<White_Cat> hello EriC^^ :))
<White_Cat> guess what broke :p
<EriC^^> hello :)
<White_Cat> to be fair I did do a clean reinstall
<EriC^^> grub?
<White_Cat> yup
<White_Cat> grub and ubuntu server itself
<White_Cat> wasnt exactly planned
<White_Cat> I just did a apt-get install linux-image-generic
<jpds> White_Cat: Server stuff's usually better in #ubuntu-server.
<White_Cat> I know but this is more of a grub issue
<White_Cat> nothing really server specific
<White_Cat> and esides I have EriC^^ here :D
<EriC^^> hehe :D
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512782/
<White_Cat> thats what my kernel config looks like now
<White_Cat> it used to only have linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-31-generic
<lord4163> What is the thing called that asks for my password when I log in to a ssh server using a public key?
<White_Cat> pass phrase?
<Squall5668> passphrase?
<White_Cat> I said it first :p
<Squall5668> hehe
<White_Cat> I demand a web cookie
<White_Cat> :p
<EriC^^> what happens when you boot?
<White_Cat> I end up in grub prompt
<White_Cat> I havent rebooted since I did all this kernel work
<lord4163> Squall5668: ??
<lord4163> Squall5668: command not found
<White_Cat> should I update-grub for good measure?
<EriC^^> are you chrooted right now?
<Squall5668> White_Cat: do a grub-install and a --recheck
<Squall5668> lord4163: What exactly are you trying to do?
<lord4163> Squall5668: I want to log in to my servers through ssh with pubkey :)
<lord4163> Squall5668: in i3wm
<Squall5668> lord4163: sorry, don't know what i3wm is. But I can help with ssh keys. Have you created a pub & priv key already?
<somsip> lord4163: possibly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring
<lord4163> Squall5668: a window manager
<White_Cat> EriC^^ yup
<White_Cat> that I am
<White_Cat> I did take notes when you were helping me the past time
<White_Cat> I even noted your for i line :)
<EriC^^> ok cool
<White_Cat> is there a command to list items in grub from ubuntu live cd?
<White_Cat> I have 46 generic and 31 generic for kernels
<White_Cat> 31 came from the setup I think and didnt boot with it
<EriC^^> grep -A20 menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<White_Cat> EriC^^ pastebinned it to you
<White_Cat> also EriC^^ is EriC^ you too? :o
<Bing0> EriC^: is the google boss
<EriC^^> yeah ill brb in 1sec
<White_Cat> google doesnt have a boss. You cannot google for that. :p
<EriC^^> its a pc thats on keeps logging in
<White_Cat> ah
<White_Cat> I also did a nano /etc/default/grub
<White_Cat> I did save but I am unsure if that impacts my real grub
<White_Cat> do I need to copy it?
<EriC^^> White_Cat, i'm back
<EriC^^> White_Cat, so you reinstalled ubuntu?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> and just did  reboot
<White_Cat> still at grub prompt
<White_Cat> it doesnt even list kernels
<EriC^^> ok, you reinstalled in uefi mode right?
<lord4163> Funny, nginx just started showing the welcome page and purged my website!?
<White_Cat> EriC^ yes
<White_Cat> it created a partition for just that
<White_Cat> its the first one even
<EriC^^> ok, and the bios is set to uefi mode right?
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> bios didnt change
<EriC^^> ok type sudo parted -l
<White_Cat> shoud I reboot on live cd?
<EriC^^> are you still chrooted?
<White_Cat> I rebooted so I am at grub prompt
<White_Cat> I can boot back to live cd
<EriC^^> ok, boot the live cd
<White_Cat> this may take a short while
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> okay ts booting on live cd
<White_Cat> 2.5 minute boot time is ridiclous IMHO but the bios on this thing is like an os
<White_Cat> it even boots to a variant of linux when you want to reconfigure raid
<White_Cat> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512948/
<White_Cat> EriC^^ so its less complicated now
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<White_Cat> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<White_Cat> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<White_Cat> for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<White_Cat> that?
<EriC^^> yes, great
<EriC^^> also type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> just to make sure it's booted in efi
<EriC^^> if the dir is there then it's ok
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> its there
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you using?
<White_Cat> ubuntu-server
<White_Cat> 14.04.2 I believe
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> apt-get install efibootmgr pastebinit ?
<EriC^^> not needed i think, if you're sure you're booting in uefi mode and you get grub then it should be ok
<EriC^^> i think you should be using the .31 kernel though
<White_Cat> ah indeed
<White_Cat> I can get as far a sgrub
<White_Cat> so its kernel again? :/
<EriC^^> why do you have a 3.16 kernel?
<White_Cat> I honestly dont know
<EriC^^> try to purge it
<White_Cat> purge what? kernel in general?
<White_Cat> like all kernels?
<EriC^^> no just the 3.16 one
<Squall5668> EriC^^: .2 releases come with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> White_Cat, type apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> Squall5668, oh i see
<EriC^^> White_Cat, last time i think you booted an older kernel and it worked?
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513040/
<White_Cat> EriC^^ yes but that was the broken ubuntu server that worked
<EriC^^> you had the grub menu appear and chose and older one for it to work right?
<White_Cat> this is a clean install
<White_Cat> ah yes
<White_Cat> this time I dont get the menu
<EriC^^> yeah it doesn't appear if you're not dual booting
<EriC^^> White_Cat, you could use the older kernel, and see if any newer kernels boot i guess
<White_Cat> I can but I dont think it will boot
<White_Cat> it didnt boot before
<White_Cat> when I just had two items
<White_Cat> I only had linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-31-generic
<EriC^^> yeah i mean you could use the older one for now
<White_Cat> I dont remember what worked :(
<EriC^^> and when a newer kernel comes out you could see if it works or not and then have it boot by default if it does
<White_Cat> first off I need that menu back I think
<EriC^^> ok type nano /etc/default/grub
<Squall5668> White_Cat: just hold shift while booting
<EriC^^> and add a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<EriC^^> Squall5668, wasn't working last time he tried, * shrug*
<White_Cat> I have that
<White_Cat> and also for hidden_timeout quiet
<Squall5668> EriC^^: hm...
<EriC^^> White_Cat, did you add it yourself?
<White_Cat> yes
<EriC^^> did you update-grub afterwards?
<White_Cat> yes
<avicii> ping
<avicii> indonesia
<White_Cat> should I give it a second go?
<EriC^^> White_Cat, did you add the # before HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET?
<White_Cat> with update-grub
<White_Cat> yes
<EriC^^> ok, remove it and leave a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<White_Cat> okay, its set to true
<avicii> respone
<White_Cat> should i leace it as is?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> update-grub
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> done
<EriC^^> ok type exit
<EriC^^> then reboot
<White_Cat> rebooting
<White_Cat> one reboot a day keeps the doctor away, as he is to busy fixing grub :p
<EriC^^> :p
<Bing0> EriC^^: send me some dough
<White_Cat> or she for that matter
<White_Cat> we really need a gender unspecific pronoun
<hillary> I get this when i run update in my ubuntu 14.04.2LTS http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513147/
<White_Cat> it instantly drops to grub prompt
<White_Cat> no menu or countdown
<EriC^^> White_Cat, i think there's an option in grub for the default option that boots the last booted one
<EriC^^> like default=lastsomething
<White_Cat> is there a way I can manually tell grub to boot my os?
<EriC^^> if you set that, then if newer kernels are installed with dist-upgrade it wouldn't boot them when you restart remotely and you'd be ok
<hillary> And still my wifi not working
<EriC^^> and when you're on the p you can test them out and if they work you just boot into them and it boots them to next time, otherwise you'd just boot into the older one and it would keep booting it
<White_Cat> I currently cannot boot at all, it doesnt give me the list
<White_Cat> like it did the last time. I have no menu to select from
<EriC^^> *pc
<White_Cat> yeah I will like that setting but first I need to see the menu :/
<White_Cat> or at least have the ability to boot without the live cd
<haytham> hi guys, the cpufreq utility changes frequency back to performance shortly after i select a freq
<hillary> Help correct this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513147/
<EriC^^> White_Cat, are you still in grub?
<White_Cat> yes
<EriC^^> type ls
<Bing0> hillary: thas because your ip is blacklisted
<White_Cat> hd0 and hd1 exists
<EriC^^> White_Cat, what partition in hd0?
<hillary> Bing0 why?
<White_Cat> msdos1 only
<White_Cat> hd1 has 3 gpts
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, type ls (hd1,gpt2)
<EriC^^> see which one is your "/"
<White_Cat> it just listed the file system
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, type set root=(hd1,gpt2)
<White_Cat> it listed more stff with .
<White_Cat> it listed more stff with /
<White_Cat> ls (hd1,gpt2)/
<Bing0> do you think 400kbs is fast?
<White_Cat> done
<Bing0> 400KiB/s
<feyruz> hi ubuntu suddenly forgot my installed applications
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, type configfile (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bing0> is it fast?
<feyruz> the search box top left in unity doesnt find them anymore
<feyruz> how can this be fixed?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ it immidiately fell back to grub prompt
<White_Cat> like a "clear" command
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, type set root=(hd0,gpt2)
<White_Cat> no errors though
<White_Cat> EriC^^ done
<White_Cat> though I tink hd0 is the backup drive
<EriC^^> White_Cat, type ls /boot
<EriC^^> and get the name of the kernel .31
<White_Cat> hd0,gpt2 not found
<EriC^^> White_Cat, sorry, i mean hd1,gpt2
<White_Cat> it returns a blank line
<gulzar> GIMP help. when creating new working area (file >New), and it is smaller than the screen size. the outside is white. How to remove that non-working area?
<White_Cat> no information
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, type ls /boot
<White_Cat> yep boot is empty
<EriC^^> White_Cat, hmm?
<White_Cat> ls /boot reveals nothing
<EriC^^> type ls /
<White_Cat> lists a number of directories I am familiar with
<EriC^^> ok, type cat /etc/fstab
<White_Cat> lib/ run/ poc/
<EriC^^> do you have a separate boot partition?
<bazhang> #gimp gulzar
<White_Cat> how can I determine that?
<EriC^^> White_Cat, is there an entry that says UUID=sigksjdghfs /boot
<EriC^^> or /dev/sdxY /boot ?
<White_Cat> I have /boot/efi
<White_Cat> and both are UUIDs
<EriC^^> ok, no /boot though right?
<White_Cat> no
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> i guess you have to boot a live cd
<EriC^^> and see what's going on
<EriC^^> your /boot seems empty
<White_Cat> yeah
<White_Cat> this isnt my idea of saving disk space :)
<EriC^^> :D
<White_Cat> why would ubuntu install without a boot?
<White_Cat> does it want a boot to the head?
<EriC^^> :p
<White_Cat> in live cd
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> mount as usual?
<EriC^^> same old
<EriC^^> yup
<White_Cat> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<White_Cat> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<White_Cat> for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<White_Cat> sudo chroot /mnt
<White_Cat> done
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type ls /boot for good measure
<EriC^^> ls -la /boot
<White_Cat> it lists items
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513377/
<White_Cat> this is strange
<sheer> hello. i have a small issue i was hoping someone could help me with...
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<winterchillz> !ash | sheer
<winterchillz> !ask | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sheer> i can connect to the wireless network on my laptop and phone, but when i try on the computer...... nope
<winterchillz> Please elaborate
<sheer> computer being ubuntu OS, but yeah
<EriC^^> White_Cat, maybe we were supposed to set boot=(hd1,gpt2) ? maybe grub looks for that when you do ls /boot ? that's the only thing i can think of
<winterchillz> sheer: what happens exactly? Do you see the Wi-Fi card or the connection fails at some point?
<White_Cat> hmm
<sheer> it just doesn't connect
<sheer> i don't know how to use linux so..
<sheer> i just used the interface
<sheer> no error
<sheer> no connection either
<White_Cat> EriC^^ that does make sense
<White_Cat> I dont see why the backup is the first disk tbh
<EriC^^> probaby a grub thing
<White_Cat> grrrrr ub :p
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> White_Cat, did grub reinstall?
<White_Cat> so what do you propose I do?
<White_Cat> yup
<White_Cat> without errors
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> check cat /etc/default/grub real quick see if it didn't use another
<EriC^^> i think it leaves it in tact and update-grub
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513452/
<hillary> Corrected the errors after changing servers to  http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za
<EriC^^> White_Cat, ok, looks good
<EriC^^> White_Cat, type exit and then reboot
<Secret-Fire> glibc=libc6?
<White_Cat_mobil_> Eric back
<EriC^^> wb
<White_Cat_mobil_> Ran out of batteries
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> did it work?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ still just grub
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try set boot=(hd1,gpt2)/boot
<White_Cat> directory /boot still empty
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> set boot=(hd1,gpt2)/boot -> then ls / returns an error
<EriC^^> try ls /boot
<White_Cat> error: disk '(hd1,gpt2)/boot' not found
<White_Cat> ls
<White_Cat> permission issue?
<EriC^^> ok try set root=(hd1,gpt2)
<White_Cat> ls / works again
<White_Cat> maybe ls just lists directories?
<EriC^^> ok, is /boot there?
<White_Cat> boot/ is there
<White_Cat> not /boot though
<EriC^^> try ls boot
<White_Cat> invalid file name
<EriC^^> try ls /boot
<White_Cat> blank
<White_Cat> empty line
<White_Cat> maybe they are hidden or something?
<White_Cat> this makes no sense
<EriC^^> is the whole file system there?
<White_Cat> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> /etc /bin /home ...
<White_Cat> yeah /etc has stuff in it
<White_Cat> as does bin and home
<White_Cat> home has the new username too
<White_Cat> the only thing vacant seems to be boot
<White_Cat> which was there
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513377/
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type ls (hd0,1)
<White_Cat> two diectories
<White_Cat> its the backup drive
<EriC^^> this is odd
<White_Cat> on many levels
<waterboy0911> hi.. what's new in ubuntu?
<White_Cat> bugs and bug fixes? :p
<OpenTokix> new color scheme, white and gold
<White_Cat> ah and features
<mina1> ubuntu-mate-14.10-desktop-386
<tos-1> Secret-Fire: Yes and no; Ubuntu uses the Embedded GNU C Library. So libc6=eglibc. (Since eglibc is now abandoned, Debian announced to switch back, i.e. Ubuntu might also switch back in the near future; or already has?)
<White_Cat> EriC^^ what should I do?
<sheer> sooo $10 to whoever gets me connected to the internet on my desktop
<White_Cat> $10 / second of work?
<White_Cat> if so you owe me $60
<k1l> sheer: give more details and people will try to help without demanding money :)
<White_Cat> yeah
<sheer> i'm just not able to connect to my wifi network
<sheer> idk why. i'm a complete ubuntu/linux noob
<k1l> sheer: please pastebin the output of "lspci" and "rfkill list" into a pastebin and show the link here
<EriC^^> White_Cat, you could try to boot from the live cd and get it's grub menu
<EriC^^> White_Cat, try holding shift while it boots
<White_Cat> ok
<White_Cat> was reading https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=170764
<White_Cat> a bbs... really?
<White_Cat> I am on live cd grub
<White_Cat> I can boot to live cd if you like
<EriC^^> ok wait
<EriC^^> press c
<White_Cat> its the grub prompt
<EriC^^> ok type ls
<White_Cat> there is memdisk hd0 hd1 and hd2
<White_Cat> memdisk?
<White_Cat> a pretend drive for livecd probably
<White_Cat> hd2 has gpt
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> try ls (hd2,gpt2)/boot
<White_Cat> empty
<EriC^^> ls (hd2,gpt2)/ ?
<White_Cat> various directories you would see ubuntu / has
<EriC^^> you have 2 partitions right? fat32 the "/" and swap?
<EriC^^> *3 partitions
<White_Cat> efi ubuntu swap
<EriC^^> ok
<geirha> ls @(hd2|gpt2)/
<geirha> oh wait, is it grub syntax? nevermind
<k1l> i hope fat32 is not a ubuntu partition.
<White_Cat> I think ubuntu partition is ext not fat
<White_Cat> backup is fat for whatever the reason
<k1l> i hope, because ubuntu doesnt work on fat becasue of the missing file permissions in fat.
<EriC^^> White_Cat, i dont get why grub won't see /boot
<EriC^^> it's on the same filesystem as "/"
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10512948/
<White_Cat> yes
<White_Cat> efi partition is fat
<White_Cat> should I boot to live cd? and can we do that from grub menu if I can get that back?
<White_Cat> a reboot takes 3 mins
<White_Cat> :/
<EriC^^> this comes to mind http://xkcd.com/724/
<EriC^^> it doesn't make sense
<White_Cat> booting to live cd
<EriC^^> ok
<hillary> Assist me with a command to completely remove LAMP in ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<White_Cat> http://pastebin.com/K03YhVcf done
<EriC^^> ok
<White_Cat> boot is populated
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> it's not needed but what the heck
<White_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10513926/
<EriC^^> looks good
<White_Cat> I think grub wasnt able to read the config file
<White_Cat> thats why it wasnt able to show me a list
<EriC^^> so we know it's not cause of your grub, cause you used the live cd grub and it didn't see /boot either
<White_Cat> hmm
<White_Cat> yes
<hillary> i need to purge Lamp in ubuntu 14.04.2 the reinstall. what do i do?
<hamed> i want to boot from live cd and format my whole drive so that i can install windows 8.1, how should i do it? my windows DVD isntaller can't identify the hard disk due to some mess i did via an uncomplete ubuntu installation and messing with partition table and so ...
<EriC^^> hamed, use gparted to create a new gpt partition table
<EriC^^> hamed, then boot the windows installer
<White_Cat> EriC^^ what can I try really
<EriC^^> White_Cat, i'd ask in ##linux about it
<EriC^^> it's kind of odd grub doesn't see your /boot dir
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> can you show up as well? I mean I am unsure if I can explain this as well as you
<White_Cat> or maybe in #grub ?
<EriC^^> yeah i'm already there
<White_Cat> In my experience #linux hasnt been very helpful in the past
<gr33n7007h> hamed: use dd to completely wipe it then create a fs with mkfs.ntfs
<EriC^^> White_Cat, nah they are helpful
<White_Cat> I asked the same question in #grub as well
<hamed> EriC^^: do you confirm "use dd to completely wipe it then create a fs with mkfs.ntfs"?
<EriC^^> hamed, no
<EriC^^> hamed, no need to dd, and before creating a filesystem you need to have a partition table and partitions
<hamed> EriC^^: i couldn't find gpt option in gparted
<EriC^^> hamed, create new partition table or something
<sheer> k1l: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wfJNb2kq
<k1l> sheer: is this a usb wifi dongle? then please pastebin a "lsusb"
<crocket> Hi
<crocket> I'm on ubuntu 14.04. How do I add esperanto circumflexes and use it?
<solsTiCe> hi. I just noticed that /var/log/apt/history.log is empty. It is dated 1st mars so it has been log rotated. But I have run several apt-get command and nothing new seems to be recorded anymore!?
<solsTiCe> I have rebooted since 1st mars too
<night_girl> hi
<night_girl> what is the easiest way of installing skype on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> night_girl, enable partner repository.  install skype.  done
<night_girl> how do i enable partner repository from software center
<hateball> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> night_girl, "software settings"
<night_girl> i dont see no software settings
<night_girl> canonical partners?
<IdleOne> yes
<cfhowlett> night_girl, yep
<night_girl> of its taking a long time, i guess its getting a list of the sotwares and shit as its the first time (my ubuntu is just virgin installed)
<crocket> I finally got it.
<cfhowlett> night_girl, this is a family friendly channel = zero profanity
<night_girl> i am so sorry about that :(
<niervol> hi all. How to find natty repo with ntp or .deb packege for ntp for 64-bit natty? It looks like it's not available. Which else .deb I could use? thank you
<niervol> 11.04 natty
<mjayk> whats the best tool for lvm snapshotting ?
<k1l> niervol: you need to either upgrade or reinstall _asap_
<k1l> !eol | niervol
<ubottu> niervol: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bing0> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bing0> did you read the message channel?
<ashley_> yo
<wowk> anyone?
<daftykins> did you ask something?
<daftykins> no you just joined. speak!
<night_girl> hows that possible that i cant play html5/mp4 videos on firefox
<night_girl> gosh
<k1l> !codecs | night_girl
<ubottu> night_girl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<night_girl> is there a flawless way to make my ubuntu install all of these things?
<flips> On a 14.04LTS server, it gets a lot kernel updates requiring reboots all the time. I'd like security patches for kernels, but I don't need new features as often. What's the best path? Hold a package, or remove linux-image-generic, or some other way?
<night_girl> why do i need to read things to just install something that should already bge installed?
<k1l> night_girl: you are not allowed to ship that with ubuntu since its a licence thingy. that is the reason
<night_girl> kll morning ! you remember me from last night right
<EriC^^> White_Cat, any progress?
<night_girl> okie so what do i do now? just follow the link for freeformats installing?
<k1l> night_girl: install the codecs for the media formats you want to play
<night_girl> from the sotware center?
<White_Cat> EriC^^ none
<White_Cat> what I said in frustration seems like a good idea though
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> you could reinstall ubuntu and use a separate boot partition maybe
<EriC^^> it could be fixed though without doing so, it's up to you
<bipul> Is there any tools for monitoring Mysql5.6
<bipul> Mysql-server?
<EriC^^> White_Cat, if you want use your swap as /boot just for testing
<k1l> night_girl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> White_Cat, boot a live usb and use sudo cgdisk /dev/sda to make it a boot partition
<night_girl> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> White_Cat, you want to give it a shot?
<Squall5668> KingK: what kind of monitor? If you need to monitor resources you can use top/htop, if you need to monitor queries you can log them (logging them on a high-traffic server is a bad idea)
<night_girl> sorry
<night_girl> thanks kll!
<Squall5668> sorry s/KingK/bipul
<k1l> night_girl: but gstreamer should ask you for install all the codecs needed
<bipul> Squall5668: ?
<bipul> Mysql-server Squall5668
<Squall5668> bipul: what kind of monitor? If you need to monitor resources you can use top/htop, if you need to monitor queries you can log them (logging them on a high-traffic server is a bad idea)
<night_girl> what is gstreamer?
<night_girl> i was playign a video on firefox
<night_girl> do u have a list of "good" software i should install on my ubuntu to make it more lively and get the most of it?? I am going to use it actively to program on c++ btw
<k1l> night_girl: its a program that handles codecs.
<k1l> night_girl: well. install the software you need. that depends from the users usecase that is different from user to user
<daftykins> night_girl: just install what you need as and when, hardly worth filling up a system with unnecessary junk because someone else said they use 'x'
<night_girl> yes but i need to discover software how can i do this?
<night_girl> if i never knew it existed
<daftykins> night_girl: the software centre...
<night_girl> all right
<k1l> night_girl: well. think about what you want to do and look out for a program that can handle that.
<daftykins> or the splended command line tools for searching, such as 'apt-cache search'
<daftykins> *splendid
<night_girl> btw the canonical partners on software center only has 30 software
<night_girl> is that normal?
<lpaalp1> hi, how can I make sure removable media can only be mounted by my user and not others?
<Scooty-loo> hey there, is there a way to check ubuntu repo servers' status?
<Scooty-loo> it's really slow at the moment
<daftykins> pick another mirror that's local to try
<Scooty-loo> the local one tends to mess up so I go with the US one...
<daftykins> i don't have a clue where you are so that's a tough thing to comment on :)
<LMNOP> scotty there are a ton of ubunto mirrors
<Scooty-loo> Hong Kong
<daftykins> plus there is a built-in mirror tester
<scott1> Hi guy
<LMNOP> hi
<scott1> anhy one experenced with ISO 27001 ??
<daftykins> then you might want to pick something else :) international links always vary in speed
<Scooty-loo> I manually changed it back to US since it's usually faster and less likely to be down
<scott1> anhy one experenced with ISO 27001 ??
<scott1> one experenced with ISO 27001 ??
<scott1> any one experenced with ISO 27001 ??
<daftykins> scott1: what relevance does that have to Ubuntu OS support?
<daftykins> and why are you repeating yourself like a rude person?
<scott1> Regarding a compliance @daftykins
<daftykins> 'a compliance'
<daftykins> good luck then if you're going to be vague :)
<scott1> sorry buddy Just got stucked
<scott1> :)
<Scooty-loo> Well then I can only guess that there's a lot of people downloading packages atm
<scott1> We are actually implementing some useractivity session recording application on Ubuntu Servers
<Scooty-loo> I see
<scott1> and as per ISO 27001:2013 and PCI Compliance
<daftykins> Scooty-loo: no harm in trying others
<daftykins> scott1: i think you'd be better off with #ubuntu-offtopic until you can actually come up with a specific question
<Scooty-loo> well I'm doing some school work atm so I will just leave it in the background and be slow
<kuldeep> i am using ubuntu 14.04 lts
<kuldeep> i am not able to open my home
<daftykins> via what method?
<Luyin> kuldeep: show output of ls -l /home/youruser
<kuldeep> in home everything is lock how can i open it
<daftykins> explain what you mean then perhaps we can get somewhere :)
<kuldeep> in gui when i am open my home then every folder have a icon with lock
<opqw> kuldeep: tell the doctor what did you do to screw it up
<Luyin> kuldeep: open a terminal and enter what I wrote above
<opqw> that will save time to both us and you
<kuldeep> ok
<Squall5668> sound like you did a recursive chown in your home folder
<kuldeep> yeah i did ls -l
<daftykins> the ol' permissions shotgun
<kuldeep> maybe now what i do
<daftykins> kuldeep: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" ... "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<kuldeep> i don't think so because when i want to open any folder alert box open and say you have no valid permission to open it
<EriC^^> that sounds like it
<daftykins> kuldeep: can you run the two commands?
<Luyin> kuldeep: I do think so ;) now do us the favour and run the commands
<kuldeep> yeah sure why not
<daftykins> it's one o' those days where it's like blood from a stone (:
<kuldeep> send command plz
<EriC^^> where's mosses when you need him
<daftykins> they're above
<daftykins> kuldeep: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" ... "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> tuxmoses
<daftykins> two ^
<daftykins> EriC^^: :D
<daftykins> probably parting the FOSS sea
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> you know those penguins and fish
 * daftykins gets back on topic
<EriC^^> :D
<kuldeep> how to write permission to open it like chmod 777
<daftykins> kuldeep: we need to see the link created by my commands first
<Luyin> kuldeep: ANSWER THE QUESTION, srsly
<kuldeep> ok
<kuldeep> sudo apt-get install pastebinit" .. i run the command
<daftykins> oh dear we've lost kuldeep
<Luyin> I'm not sure if I'll survive the loss...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> hey BluesKaj
<Krick> Dude i am unable to open music
<Krick> in ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Krick> they say you have no permission to open it
<opqw> Hello, does this article about Dropbox  also apply to Ubuntu? http://www.e-siber.com/guvenlik/dropbox-accesses-all-the-files-in-your-pc-not-just-sync-folder-and-steals-everything/
<daftykins> Krick: renaming yourself from kuldeep doesn't really help us solve the initial problem.
<Krick> sorry don't get it
<daftykins> Krick: so please just run the commands instructed earlier. "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<BluesKaj> Hi daftykins
<EriC^^> i think he doesn't want us to know the names of his files
<EriC^^> ( maybe )
<Luyin> lol
<McMido> hello ,i just installed phpmyadmin but its not working correctly it just shows some php codes . how to fix that ??
<EriC^^> it's happened before here :D
<Squall5668> not a recursive ls, it'll just print the directories and their permissions. Besides he could just paste manually and edit the names...
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> so it's just down to making life hard for us to help
<daftykins> watch the IP, i'm sure Krick / kuldeep will be back shortly
<daftykins> perhaps it will be "i can't see my pictures" this time
<EriC^^> nightwithmyneighbor.mp4
<EriC^^> he's probably asking his wife if she ever chats on #ubuntu right now
<EriC^^> lol
<McMido> any ideas guys ??
<daftykins> McMido: apache?
<McMido> phpmyadmin not apache . its shown only the php script not the php site it self.
<daftykins> EriC^^: with such neighbours i might consider moving
<McMido> .me
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> McMido: yes but phpmyadmin is a web app, so it has to run on a web server
<daftykins> so i'm asking which web server...
<daftykins> McMido: are you new to web server administration?
<McMido> oh its apahce2
<daftykins> yay there we go
<McMido> yes.
<daftykins> ok did you install php and enable the module?
<McMido> i did install the php but idk about modules
<daftykins> ok well - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<daftykins> seems relevant 0o
<daftykins> "sudo a2enmod php5"
<Ben64> McMido: is this a publicly accessible server?
<McMido> no
<Ben64> that's good
<MicrobeSerf> msg/ NickServ VERIFY REGISTER MicrobeSerf tmjtppepnlmt
<Fuchs> MicrobeSerf: msg is after the /
<Fuchs> /msg nickserv     << like this
<MicrobeSerf> lol
<Squall5668> and probably change your password
<MicrobeSerf> thanx fuchs
<Fuchs> it's not his password
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<Squall5668> ah freenode had activation stuff. Sorry
<daftykins> also, always run IRC commands in the status window to avoid embarassment
<Fuchs> no worries, and yes
<McMido> after enabling the module i got this error
<McMido> Enabling module php5.
<McMido> To activate the new configuration, you need to run:
<McMido>   service apache2 restart
<McMido> mcgyver@mcgyver-G41MT-S2P:/etc/apache2$ sudo service apache2 restart
<McMido>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                         [fail]
<Ben64> !paste | McMido
<ubottu> McMido: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> McMido: once you get -q'd feel free to paste a nice pastebin link
<Luyin> does the quieting in the channel work automatically?
<MicrobeSerf> Registered.
<nect_> Hi guys. I want to install multiple live OSes (what is the proper plural ? ) . Would creating a couple, fitting, partitions and dd the iso files on to them and then running grub-install  on the usb do the trick ?
<EriC^^> Luyin, yeah Drone` takes care of it
<Luyin> ah nice
<EriC^^> it was unopaste before that, wonder what happened to that bot
<McMido> alright
<daftykins> nect_: there's a nice Windows program called YUMI from pendrivelinux.com that allows loading up multiple ISOs on a single flash drive
<nect_> daftykins: I don't have a nice windows though ;)
<hateball> !windows | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<daftykins> :P
<daftykins> nect_: then there's definitely some method involving GRUB and placing the ISOs contiguously, i don't know it though
<EriC^^> i think there was a program called multiboot or something
<EriC^^> or two programs, and 1 was dead
<EriC^^> anyways this covers doing it manually, should come in handy https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive
<MicrobeSerf> whois MicrobeSerf
<MicrobeSerf> aaah.
<EriC^^> this is it, i think it's still updated http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<EriC^^> nect_, ^
<bipul> EriC^^: But it's hard to boot with pendrive, when you are installing on VM.
<EriC^^> i think i missed part of the conversation
<McMido> and thats the error :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/10514939/plain/
<hillary> the eclipse in the ubuntu software centre is old. is it adviseable i download another?
<EriC^^> bipul, isn't he making a live usb with a bunch of different isos?
<OpenTokix> hillary: no, learn a real editor. - If you are hell bent on eclipse, try that one - and if it misses some feature you need, get another one.
<nect_> EriC^^ : Thank you.
<hillary> OpenTokix ok
<OpenTokix> hillary: Are you a java programmer?
<bipul> I gues, a single pendrive for a single .ios
<OpenTokix> hillary: just out of curiosity, since only java programmers I have meet is obsessed with version numbers.
<hillary> OpenTkix ye
<daftykins> bipul: nope
<hillary> OpenTkix but i dont want to mess my os with other downloads
<OpenTokix> hillary: so don't
<hillary> OpenTokix Ok thanks for the advice
<OpenTokix> hillary: yw, happy coding
<ioria> hillary: try this ... is very light  :http://sourceforge.net/projects/eje/
<hillary> ioria: Let me check
<hillary> ioria: any best way of installing? or i have to download first
<ioria> hillary:   just download and read the READme
<hillary> ioria ok
<OpenTokix> ioria: hillarious  - "light-weight" and "written in java" in the same paragraph =)
<Squall5668> OpenTokix: please don't
<ioria> OpenTokix,  :-P
<opqw> OpenTokix: please bring offtopic or non-constructive discussion in #ubutnu-offtopic, thx
<parlocosizarathu> ciao
<parlocosizarathu> avete visto il nuovo ubuntu phone?
<parlocosizarathu> che ne pensate?
<EriC^^> !it | parlocosizarathu
<ubottu> parlocosizarathu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daftykins> english only
<parlocosizarathu> sorry
<hillary> ioria: ready to go eje 3.3
<parlocosizarathu> did anyone see the new ubuntu phone?
<daftykins> you might want #ubuntu-touch
<ioria> hillary:   :-P
<parlocosizarathu> didn't like
<nitro282> ciao ragazzi
<Bing0> caio millie
<Bing0> ciao*
<Bing0> non ai ragazzi qui
<Bing0> vade via subitu
<bazhang> !it | Bing0
<ubottu> Bing0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bing0> tell that to nitro
<daftykins> seems they travel in packs.
<Bing0> who?
<bazhang> Bing0, do you have an ubuntu support question
 * Bing0 looksup ubuntu foruns
<Bing0> let find a good one
<Bing0> me*
<bazhang> Bing0, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Bing0> right on
<boodllebat> i'm confusted what is this , i just performed TCP dump on my system and i saw lot of request between akamaitechnologies
<popey> boodllebat: akamai provide cdn services.
<boodllebat> popey: why is my tcpdump populated with so many of akamaitechnologies  requests ?
<popey> boodllebat: depends what you're doing
<boodllebat> popey: i'm doing nothing !
<boodllebat> popey: just monitoring !
<daftykins> likely would be streaming services, downloads...
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: close yoru webbrowser
<ioria> right
<Myrtti> boodllebat: facebook open in your browser?
<boodllebat> seems like browser was the problem
<daftykins> i've got to be honest - if you're playing with tcpdump and see some traffic, having internet-based programs open... closing them is the #1 place to start.
<ioria> use ping ,ftp or telnet or ssh
<boodllebat> daftykins: hmm you are right
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: Akamai does some 30% of the combined total internet traffic in the world.
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: They are pretty  significant
<EriC^^> illuminati confirmed.
<daftykins> XD
<pbx> when i'm working with git and it launches $EDITOR (emacs) the app is not foregrounded, so i have to switch to it. is there a way to make that happen automatically?
<pbx> (it may sound like a git question but i don't *think* it is...)
<boodllebat> can anybody tell me what is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10515334/
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: NTP, time server
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: why am i sending request there ?
<ioria> to syncronize i  think
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: Because you are running ntpd, or ntpdate to keep your clock in sync
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: it is adviceable to keep clock in sync
<Pici> pbx: thats not normal... vim comes up instantly for me... /me thinks
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: thanks !
<OpenTokix> Pici: it depends what is EDITOR is set to - and he said emacs
<OpenTokix> pbx: graphical emacs in x11?
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: is there any way i can tcpdump all devices which are connected to my router
<Bing0> vim me up scotty
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: What do you mean?
<pbx> OpenTokix, yes.
<OpenTokix> pbx: It is a setting your window manager, to allow "new windows to take focus" - and it depends on your window manager, and your focus settings.
<OpenTokix> pbx: I am running XFCE4, and I have disabled "new windows take focus" intentionally
<Pici> OpenTokix, pbx: Ah. I must have misunderstood. I thought we were talking about foregrounding the process using 'fg'
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: i have a router i have four systems at my home they all are connected to my  router i want to monitor my brother's tcpdump is there any way ?
<hillary> I keep getting this error "System program problem detected" ubuntu 14.04.2LTS
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: Yes, but I wont help you spy on your brother.
<pbx> OpenTokix, interesting.  running unity, will look for that
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: i wont spy
<hillary> I keep reporting and nothing is solved
<Bing0> XFCE arguably the most honest to god no nonsensical DE ever devised
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: Then ask your brother for root on his machine, and dump the network traffic at his interface
<mysupper> hmm , looks like krusader without KDE installation still has same bug. It show empty screen and can't do anything. after removing config , then the normal start was possible.
<OpenTokix> Bing0: like that sentence, I think ;)
<mcphail> hillary: what is causing the system problem?
<hillary> i dont know exacly
<daftykins> boodllebat: why don't you tell us what you're *really* trying to achieve?
<OpenTokix> hillary: check in dmesg
<hillary> it is justing poping up
<boodllebat> daftykins: i wanna montior all the HTTP requests going in and out via my home
<ioria> hillay: http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-system-program-problem-error/
<daftykins> boodllebat: no, that's a 'how' - not a 'why' :)
<mcphail> hillary: the dialog comes up if something has written to /var/crash/. That may give clues as to the culprit. If you don't care what is causing the problem, you can try removing everything from /var/crash and see if the dialog goes away
<hillary> OpenTokix i run dmesg?
<OpenTokix> hillary: open a terminal: sudo dmesg
<OpenTokix> hillary: I am pretty sure you will find some "hung task for 120s"
<OpenTokix> in there
<boodllebat> daftykins: i wanna montior all requests fo security purpose , so that i can keep eye if any illegal or harmful thing is being opened or not
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: "dump the network traffic at his interface" what do you mean by that ?
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: log in as root on his machine, and tcpdump to a pcap file there
<daftykins> boodllebat: yeah, that doesn't make any sense
<daftykins> you're never going to spot every single established TCP/UDP Session :)
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: now how can i see his traffic , my router does not contain OS i guess
<hillary> OpenTokix yes i got chunks of text
<boodllebat> daftykins: i can grep for content fo what i'm looking for
<OpenTokix> hillary: did you find any "hungtask"?
 * Bing0 likes it sounding chunky
<daftykins> boodllebat: that leads me to believe that there is a specific thing you're still not explaining :)
<boodllebat> daftykins: well i have to sniff a POST request
<hillary> OpenTokix: yes
<daftykins> 'have to' ?
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: Are you trying to steal your brothers facebook credentials or something? - That is illegal
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: no no no !
<mysupper> :)
<daftykins> to be quite honest it sounds like you're just trying to play games with your sibling/family - and that is not acceptable here.
<Bing0> i shar my FB with all my friends
<popey> Bing0: enough with the social commentary, you know where chat goes.
<boodllebat> daftykins: its not a game ! it looks like a game cause description is similar that is why
<mysupper> I should call his bro use SSL.
<boodllebat> daftykins: its not illegal
<jadesoturi> hi all. iv setup a vsftpd server and changed the owner of the folders to www-data user, and added my user to the www-data group and set 774 permission on the folder, but when im trying to delete the folders through an FTP client it fails.. but i can delete them over SSH, why is that?
<daftykins> boodllebat: i never used the word illegal.
<OpenTokix> hillary: that is the application popping up the dialog box
<mysupper> jadesoturi, did vsftpd run as user www-data?
<Bing0> daftykins: you just did
<jadesoturi> mysupper, i imagine not.. :/ how do i check that?
<thecha> how do i remove only old kernels from cli?
<hillary> OpenTokix How do i clear it
<Xano> Can services be run as daemons through Upstart? E.g. are they disconnected from everything and able to run indefinitely?
<daftykins> Bing0: either ask a support question or leave, please.
<mysupper> I guess vsftpd,conf something like that has conf in /etc/vsfts..blah..
<OpenTokix> hillary: Clear? - What process is it?
<boodllebat> daftykins: my router has no OS is this possible for me ?
<mysupper> check it out.
 * Bing0 is looking for the door
<thecha> how do i remove only old kernels from cli?
<hillary> OpenTokix. Not clear at all
<daftykins> boodllebat: yes but i am unwilling to help. try ##networking
<EriC^^> thecha, sudo apt-get autoremove might cut it
<boodllebat> daftykins: anyspecific reason you dont wanna help me ?
<EriC^^> thecha, check with dpkg -l | grep linux-image and manually remove the old ones
<thecha> thank you cartman! screw you guys i am going home
<popey> boodllebat: what you're asking sounds dodgy.
<OpenTokix> hillary: on the line that say "hung task" it also say a binary name
<EriC^^> ( sudo apt-get purge <old kernel> )
<Bing0> how does a technical question sound doggy?
<popey> boodllebat: and isn't technically an ubuntu issue
<boodllebat> OpenTokix: my router does not support OS how does pcap file is going to help me ?
<daftykins> boodllebat: yes, your tasks are not sensible ones
<mysupper> I recommand not to remove old kernels. There'ssome reason why it is there.
<OpenTokix> boodllebat: I will not discuss this further.
<mysupper> maybe some tiny sym links..and so on.
<EriC^^> mysupper, it's not like a stamp collection or something..
<mysupper> why is this freenx so fast? amazing.
<mysupper> EriC^^, right.
<osutapu> Hello guys, I have thins problem when I try to add any repo http://pastebin.com/cK6Chu5H
<mysupper> EriC^^, but I recommnad not to do some root behavrio not knowing the real inside.
<jpds> mysupper: Noone uses SSL these days, the only people that do, hang out with their POODLEs.
<osutapu> this*
<popey> mysupper: we recommend apt-get autoremove for removing old kernels, it's a common support answer.
<mysupper> jpds, So you mean freenx don't use SSL and not safe . right?
<mysupper> popey, accept that.
<osutapu> Hello guys, I have this problem when I try to add any repo http://pastebin.com/cK6Chu5H
<thecha> s/join #trisquel
<popey> osutapu: what version of ubuntu you running?
<osutapu> popey: 14.10
<popey> osutapu: is it up to date?
<osutapu> yes
<popey> osutapu: genuine ubuntu, not some derivative?
<osutapu> popey: nope, xubuntu. but i deleted most of xubuntu-desktop stuff and installed cinnamon, but problem emerged after i tried to add a repo manually through 'software and sources'
<popey> osutapu: sounds like you're missing an update as a result of removing too much stuff
<popey> (in my opinion)
<osutapu> nope
<popey> nope?
<osutapu> that's not it probably
<Squall5668> I look away for 5 minutes...
<popey> osutapu: just issued the exact same command here. works fine. I suspect you're missing an SSL security update, on account of you being missing the xubuntu-desktop package
<osutapu> popey: it happened after i tried to add a repo manually through 'software and sources'. afterwards i typed in terminal sudo apt-get update - it said i require gpg key
<popey> yes, that I would expect
<osutapu> yeah
<popey> bet if you "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^" it pulls in some ssl related libs
<popey> like python-openssl or something related.
<osutapu> so i deleted that repo i just added, and made apt-get update.
<popey> probably you're missing a certificate update which was sent out after a recent security vuln
<osutapu> popey: then i try to add it properly (apt-add-repository), and this happens. it's not because of removing stuff, because i successfully added repose after removing stuff
<osutapu> repos*
<osutapu> although i'll try to install xubuntu-desktop again
<popey> osutapu: hang on
<popey> osutapu: what's the output of "apt-cache policy ca-certificates"
<popey> should be 20141019ubuntu0.14.10.1 I think.
<osutapu> it is so, yes
<popey> ok. so not that.
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<popey> osutapu: what about apt-cache policy nss ?
<Knight80> Good afternoon from Spain
<daftykins> Knight80: got a question?
<osutapu> popey: Unable to locate package nss
<Knight80> daftykins I actually do have a question
<popey> osutapu: oh, the package name is libnss3 i think..
<Knight80> daftykins I'm trying to watch movies stored in a remote windows machine from Ubuntu's mythtv
<osutapu> popey: ok, i'll install it
<popey> osutapu: bit of a guess...
<boodllebat> hello my router is using linux but i have only access to its web interface i.e 192.168.0.1 on local address , i'm trying to get its shell access also i have its physical access but i dont to how get its shell or cli access
<daftykins> Knight80: right, mythtv actually isn't anything to do with ubuntu, but the package is probably in the repos.
<daftykins> boodllebat: already told you this is off topic, keep it in ##networking thanks.
<popey> boodllebat: that's not really an ubuntu problem
<osutapu> popey: libnss3 is already the newest version, but still Unable to locate package nss :D
<Knight80> daftykins I have already installed mythtv, but I can't set the path of the remote windows machine without getting an error
<popey> osutapu: yeah, there is no nss, it's libnss3, so not that. Sorry, I don't know what it could be then (but I still think something is missing or not up to date)
<Knight80> daftykins In mythtvbackend
<tc__> How can I replace ubuntu for xubuntu?
<daftykins> Knight80: how are you trying to access it? SMB?
<popey> osutapu: you're not using tor or a vpn are you?
<Knight80> daftykins Yes, that's right.
<daftykins> Knight80: i have never touched myth so i don't have a clue. i'm more familiar with Kodi/XBMC wherein smb://IP/share mounts are easy
<osutapu> popey: nope. btw, apt-cache policy libnss3 says
<osutapu> popey: and reinstalling xubuntu-desktop did not help
<Knight80> daftykins Can I watch DVB-T with those as well?
<tc__> ubottu you like you anderstand things how can I replace ubuntu for xubuntu
<ubottu> tc__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<popey> osutapu: did you add the ^ on the end? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^  <--- ?
<pbx>  OpenTokix , found my window focus fix. compiz settings > focus & raise > focus prevention level (setting to 'low' fixed it)
<pbx> thanks
<OpenTokix> pbx: yw, glad to help
<daftykins> Knight80: i'm not saying switching to them will solve your problems :)
<osutapu> popey: nope, but right now it's obviously 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Symmetria> errr, so, I rebooted a box that has /dev/md0 as a mount point, that has been like that for ages, and it randomly decided to rename it to /dev/md127
<Symmetria> anyone got any idea why that would happen?
<popey> osutapu: try with the ^
<Knight80> daftykins I know, but I could try at least.
<Knight80> :)
<tc__> neurot: you like you anderstand things how can I replace ubuntu for xubuntu
<osutapu> popey: well i said, i tried and the result is 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<daftykins> Knight80: nah, likely you're just missing libraries to smb mount. read myth's log file and see, or just mount the Windows box in your /etc/fstab then point to it in myth as alocal path
<popey> osutapu: sorry, with the ^?
<osutapu> popey: yes
<popey> osutapu: okay, thanks. sorry.
<popey> Knight80: yeah, I'd mount it in /etc/fstab - more reliable imo
<popey> Knight80: takes away the complexity
<daftykins> although such media centre programs tend to perform vastly differently with smb mounts native versus OS provided, so your success may vary
<osutapu> popey: i guess i'll go and reinstall xubuntu :D
<popey> :(
<Knight80> daftykins I'm setting the path as follows --------> smb://REMOTE_WINDOWS_MACHINE/REMOTE_WINDOWS_FOLDER
<osutapu> thanks anyway
<Knight80> Am I doing it properly?
<daftykins> Knight80: ok, well be sure to use IP address instead of hostname as that might be where your issue is coming from
<Knight80> daftykins Thank you very much, I'm going to try that.
<Knight80> :)
<popey> Knight80: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jadesoturi> how to fix this: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<Knight80> popey Thank you :)
<popey> np
<jadesoturi> nvm.. fixed:)
<popey> jadesoturi: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3E5C1192
<popey> bah
<jadesoturi> thx.. exactly what i did.. just last time i tried, it threw me an error of invalid key somethingsomething.
<mysupper> Question: I can't resize opened window fast cause mouse pointer is not so sensitive or the mouse sensibe window corner is too slender. how can I solvethis?
<daftykins> i've found that for years with Ubuntu, no idea why it's made so ridiculously ungrabbable
<OpenTokix> mysupper: learn to youse alt + right and middle button, to pick any part of the window
<daftykins> mysupper: do you have a middle mou... ^
<mysupper> daftykins, yes.
<mysupper> 5 button mouse.
<OpenTokix> mysupper: alt or "windows"-button also known as "super" + right mouse buttoon
<daftykins> so make the window active, hold left alt, then click in and hold the middle button... then move the mouse
<OpenTokix> mysupper: will, or is possible to configre for resize
<mysupper> trying
<mysupper> Ok, alt button increases sensible area.
<daftykins> bug 160311
<mysupper> I wish this large sensible area should be default setting of me.
<ubottu> bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<mysupper> oh..that's bug. he.
<daftykins> love the way they claim it's fixed
<OpenTokix> mysupper: or you can just adjus the sensitivity of your mouse?
<mysupper> OpenTokix, I guess this behaviour is not related to sensitivity of my mouse.
<daftykins> it's a design issue, not a mouse settings one
<mysupper> daftykins, ok.
<daftykins> install any supported version of ubuntu and open say, 'Files', try and grab the window borders... it's an exercise in frustration :)
<mysupper> hehe.espeak is funny.
<mysupper> daftykins, right
<mysupper> daftykins, for me, quite nervous
<daftykins> 1800dpi mouse here, can't do it
<mysupper> puha..really funny. espeak even can read Korean words.
<mysupper> But this man's voice is very stiff.
<daftykins> mysupper: please keep it to support queries, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mysupper> daftykins, sorry
<Knight80> I forgot to tell you that the remote windows folder has a username and password access
<daftykins> Knight80: can't speak for myth, but after entering a share in the mentioned format, i know XBMC/Kodi prompt for login details. otherwise, try smb://username:password@IP/share
<ntsp> sda1: WRITE SAME failed. Manually zeroing. - Any idea what this means?
<daftykins> not without context
<Knight80> daftykins Thans a lot, again :)
<Knight80> Thanks a lot
<daftykins> np
<ntsp> just popped up on my console/syslog sda1 is my main backup drive (2TB), this appeared while writing to it
<daftykins> ntsp: anything unhappy looking from dmesg?
<daftykins> check the drives SMART info perhaps. "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<ntsp> daftykins nope just that line
<ntsp> smartmontools? not installed give me a min
<daftykins> might need pastebinit too
<Senpos>  Hello. Could you tell me please where can i find a page to create feature request for 15.04 Xubuntu? I've not found correct page on Xubuntu's Launchpad site.
<ntsp> apt-get doesnt want to connect to archite.ubuntu.com -.-
<daftykins> Senpos: #ubuntu+1 might be of more help
<daftykins> ntsp: *archive
<daftykins> repo typo?
<ntsp> nope just IRC typo :p
<dofof> Senpos: find the package and file a wishlist bug report on launchpad, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/214809
<daftykins> 'dig archive.ubuntu.com' work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214809 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Add/Remove... should (also?) be a direct child of the Applications" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<dofof> Senpos: you may want to ask in #xubuntu however
<ntsp> today its just too slow... I downloaded the latest kernel at like 50kB/s
<daftykins> ntsp: pick a more local mirror?
<storay> archive.ubuntu.com is always slow, for me atleast
<Senpos> dofof, i've done it already, but this channel is more popular
<Senpos> Thanks for answers. Will try to.
<daftykins> it's the main mirror, probably gets hammered by those that don't pick a local one :)
<k1l_> storay: choose another mirror in system settings
<ntsp> daftykins just did now stuck on security :p 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.24)]            40.2 kB/s 0s
<linuxlite1983> oi
<spacegh0st> i'm running 14.04, it's set up just the way i like, but everytime i boot up i have system errors to report...anyone know what i can do about this?
<ntsp> spacegh0st check /var/crash
<daftykins> spacegh0st: purge them from ^
<dominik_> Just to say Hello to all.
<daftykins> dominik_: such actions are best over in #ubuntu-offtopic rather than here where it's support only :)
<spacegh0st> thanks guy, i'll give it a try
<ntsp> Aha done
<ntsp> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/10515965/ <-- here are the SMART data
<daftykins> ntsp: hmm nope, SMART is disabled 0o anywho i did a little search before... though this issue seems irrelevant, the replies have some insight as to what that error means - http://askubuntu.com/questions/449232/problem-installing-14-04-in-vmplayer
<ntsp> Also, is there a way to wake up a terminal screen from ssh?
<daftykins> pass
<EriC^^> ntsp, you mean go to tty1 or tty2 etc. ?
<daftykins> sounds like waking up a physical display from an SSH Session
<daftykins> though i can't think how that'd ever be relevant XD
<ntsp> daftykins starting X11 on a server that sometimes its used as a media serve
<ntsp> r
<ntsp> it doesnt want to work if I start it with the screen off
<daftykins> oh that weird use-case you mentioned yesterday where you have a server you manually plug HDMI into...
<ntsp> yea
<daftykins> yeah no idea :P
<alivx> hello
<daftykins> i have a dedicated HTPC for that ;)
<hateball> Maybe you can probe using DDC or something
<hateball> It's... perhaps possible
<ntsp> daftykins I do too but msot of the time its running without X11 just for file sharing :p
<daftykins> that seems unnecessary?
<ntsp> nope, runs a samba server, and a few other things(web server to testing websites etc)
<ntsp> for testing websites*
<ntsp> dat grammar
<v0lksman> what is the "ubuntu" way to set the hostname on 14.04 server?
<OpenTokix> v0lksman: edit /etc/hostname and reboot
<OpenTokix> v0lksman: reboot needed to get correct hostname in all logs and such.
<EriC^^> !hostname | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ntsp> OpenTokix hostname command does that
<OpenTokix> ntsp: it will not change /etc/hostname afaik
<Squall5668> ntsp: that's temporary
<EriC^^> there's also /etc/hosts
<ntsp> OpenTokix well you need to do that yourself ofc
<OpenTokix> What idiot wrote that note in ubottu ?
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to install from this PPA so I can have the latest git. This is my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/git_12.10_Seveas.list - http://apaste.info/9uH. This is my /etc/apt/preferences.d/git_12.10_Seveas.pref - http://apaste.info/WHg and this is the output to 'apt-cache policy git' - http://apaste.info/WIs.
<OpenTokix> v0lksman: I am assuming you wanted to change the hostname permanently?
<v0lksman> yeah...kinda convoluted...but I'm already doing those steps.  thought it would be a simple command at this point
<qengho> v0lksman: There may be hostname references elsewhere in /etc .  $ sudo find /etc -type f -exec grep $(hostname) {} /dev/null \;
<v0lksman> naw...hosts and the hostname file are really all that is needed...
<Seveas> ohai freeroute :)
<qengho> That^ is before changing /etc/hostname
<v0lksman> was just looking for something more intelligent... :)
<freeroute> lol hi Seveas :D
<Seveas> freeroute: what's the problem?
<freeroute> it won't install :(
<freeroute> despite it showing up on apt-cache policy git
<freeroute> so I pinned it and gave it higher prio
<Seveas> can you pastebin the output of the apt-get install command?
<qengho> v0lksman: things like DHCP server and MTA will have hard-coded host names. You should check.
<freeroute> sure, moment
<Seveas> I'm guessing it's not quite as compatible with 12.04 as I had hoped :(
<freeroute> http://apaste.info/EHU
<freeroute> that's apt-get install git
<freeroute> but otherwise I won't be annoying, I should have upgraded to a newer version a long time ago
<c0d3w4rri0r> I'm sorry to say I have what I think is a really stupid question
<Seveas> freeroute: that looks like you aborted the install
<k1l_> freeroute: press y
<Seveas> ah the bash-completion conflict is annoying I guess
<freeroute> oh wait, you want the actual install? K, I'll do apt-get -y install git
<c0d3w4rri0r> I'm trying to get ubuntu to rule book on my new macbook pro. but I can't seem to get rEFInd to work
<OpenTokix> v0lksman: it is! sed -i 's/oldhostname/newhostname/g' /etc/host*
<c0d3w4rri0r> run*
<Seveas> freeroute: neh, best to just give up, this won't properly install :(
<c0d3w4rri0r> attempting to set it up to duel boot.
<freeroute> Seveas: lol actually it did - http://apaste.info/Yw7
<c0d3w4rri0r> The instal script ran, and the EFI volume mounted but there was no config file
<freeroute> weird, when I did aptitude show git it didn't show me your version
<Seveas> freeroute: hmm, but now you lost bash-completion. Not sure if you care about that.
<qengho> A night loses his sword and bow. Only weilding his footwear will save him. Duel boot.
<freeroute> oh, I thought it got removed and something better got in place.
<freeroute> qengho: lol
 * qengho hates his eyboard.
<Seveas> freeroute: nope. It got removed because the built-in bash completion for git in older versions of bash-completion conflicts with what git ships
<freeroute> ah
<freeroute> hmm
<Seveas> so now you get to choose: fancy bash completion or newer git :)
<Seveas> (normal file/directory completion still works)
<Squall5668> No bash completion sounds... scary
<freeroute> Seveas: yeah that's a tough one, I got bash-completion installed though. Could that be of some help?
<qengho> Squall5668: it's only command-specific completion. Files and programs still match. Not "commit" after "git" though.
<ntsp> Hardest thing you have to do while setting up a server: come up with a hostname -.-
<Squall5668> qengho: yeah I know, but this can seriously slow you down a lot assuming you can even get used to it
<c0d3w4rri0r> \list *ubuntu*
<EriC^^> /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<EriC^^> c0d3w4rri0r, you'll probably be better off using a guide to install ubuntu on your specific macbook
<JethroTux> hello everybody
<c0d3w4rri0r> EriC^^: yep tried that. The guide told me to edit a file that didn't exist
<EriC^^> which file
<EriC^^> and which guide
<c0d3w4rri0r> refind.conf
<c0d3w4rri0r> and this guide -> https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/11/ubuntu-on-a-macbookpro-82-running-yosemite/
<JethroTux> how can I possibly set two different DE/WM (ex. LXDE and awesome) in .xinitrc willing to run xinit without any displaymanager? for istance is that possibile to set "exec startlxde" and "exec awesome" in the same file? I've read that .xinitrc would execute only the first "exec" line. I'm a little confused :S
<k1l_> JethroTux: why not use the ubuntu way and use lightdm?
<c0mrad3> is 15.04 a LTS ??
<EriC^^> c0d3w4rri0r, does /Volumes/esp contain anything at all?
<k1l_> c0mrad3: no
<JethroTux> it's utopic
<c0mrad3> kk
<JethroTux> anyway I know i should change those through update.alternatives
<k1l_> JethroTux: again: why dont you just start lightdm and choose the desktop to login there?
<JethroTux> k1l_, i don't want to use any display manager
<JethroTux> i log in tty and then run startx wrapper
<dipooots> are you trying to run two displays?
<dipooots> which is to say one on alt+f7 and one on alt+f8
<JethroTux> dipooots, you mean two DM?
<dipooots> naw, two 'startx' sessions
<JethroTux> no just one
<dipooots> if you want to cycle between you'd have to change .xinitrc each time
<dipooots> i'd say make a script to do that for you and do startx
<c0d3w4rri0r> Eric^^: yep BOOTLOG and EFI
<JethroTux> it don't need to run two xinits
<EriC^^> JethroTux, i think you'd have to set lxde to use awesome instead of openbox
<EriC^^> not sure
<JethroTux> rightnow lightdm executes "lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE"
<dipooots> oh sorry i misunderstood :)
<c0d3w4rri0r> EFI should contain a folder called refind in it. it doesnt
<JethroTux> and i don't need to set any WM coz openbox is aready set in config file etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<JethroTux> and ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu
<lfound> does ubuntu support the mac wired mouse
<lfound> fully
<JethroTux> that's why the " -s Lubuntu"
<JinBaba> Hi, how do I elevate my privilege to root on GUI (Nautilus) like I do with SU terminal command?
<SchrodingersScat> !gksu | JinBaba
<cfhowlett> JinBaba, gksu nautilus
<ubottu> JinBaba: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jhutchins> lfound: It's a standard USB mouse, so yes.
<JethroTux> EriC^^ You mean installing awesome and change it through "update-alternatives --config"?
<JethroTux> i mean change it to default instead of openbox?
<k1l_> JinBaba: use gksu. but mind what you do then
<dipooots> lfound, running in live mode is a good way to test hardware
<lfound> jhutchins: what about the scroll wheel (or scroll ball in this case)
<c0d3w4rri0r> EriC^^: Initially I tried skipping step 6 when I couldn't find the file. the reboot showed no new boot loader just the standard mac login.
<jhutchins> lfound: Again, it's a standard usb mouse.
<somsip> JethroTux: just checking - you want awesomewm to start up from startx or from lighdm?
<OerHeks> lfound, doesn't it work for you?
<JethroTux> somsip, from startx!
<lfound> OerHeks: i'm not totally familiar with the apple mouse but from what i can tell, no
<EriC^^> c0d3w4rri0r, are you running yosemite?
<c0d3w4rri0r> yes
<somsip> JethroTux: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=184401 though I ended up installing slim (login manager) to solve some other problems that I cant remember now. Don't think it's a requirement though
<lfound> the scroll ball doesn't seem to function
<c0d3w4rri0r> 10.10.2
<k1l_> JethroTux: any reason you dont want a dm?
<dipooots> it should be okay, bearing in mind if it's an issue you can manually setup the mouse with an xorg.conf file
<EriC^^> c0d3w4rri0r, so that is yosemite?
<dipooots> you can probably find one already for your mouse that you just drop in place
<JethroTux> somsip, I know ruuning "update-alternatives --config  x-window-manager" would fix anything
<c0d3w4rri0r> yep
<somsip> JethroTux: direct answer on ubuntu says the same sort of thing http://askubuntu.com/questions/112838/starting-awesome-wm-when-using-startx
<EriC^^> c0d3w4rri0r, ok, it says there are special instructions for it
<_crazzy> I've been struggling for hours with grub after installing 14.04. Boot disk is /dev/sdb, and grub tools generates a grub.cfg pointing to hd1, but it should generate config pointing to hd0, otherwise the system wont boot. Can someone please point me into the right direction to fix this?
<somsip> JethroTux: dont see any point in that. it's an easy fix
<JinBaba> Thanks guys! That worked. Can I use gksu in any way without typing in the terminal? If I close the terminal, Nautilus also quits.
<c0d3w4rri0r> yeah that's why I found a guide specifically for yosemite -> https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/11/ubuntu-on-a-macbookpro-82-running-yosemite/
<EriC^^> JinBaba, it's better to leave it that way so you dont go nuts with it
<EriC^^> c0d3w4rri0r, yes but on that page it says if you're using yosemite press here and there are a million other steps
<EriC^^> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/yosemite.html
<JethroTux> somsip, ok that's for the WM i had already read it. But what about setting the desktop environment? For istance cinnamon or kde or gnome? how can I possibly get the two run together?
<somsip> JethroTux: you dont
<JinBaba> lol alright thanks all!
<JethroTux> somsip, that's kinda strange
<c0d3w4rri0r> Eric^^: yep read that. those are instructions for if you already had rEFInd installed under a previous OS
<somsip> JethroTux: awesomewm does not run 'under' a DE
<JethroTux> somsip, that's the thing. Ok now I get it :) Is it a DE itself?
<JethroTux> or a session-manager?
<deloric> can anyone point me in the direction on how to strip everything from a text file after a specific word such as epub? everything after that one the line I would see stripped
<somsip> JethroTux: no, it's a window manager
<c0d3w4rri0r> Eric^^: note step 6 and 7 of the Yosemite specific instructions still tell me to look for the refind.conf in a folder that doesn't exist
<JethroTux> well it needs a session-manager or a DE then
<JethroTux> you can't run standalone WM!
 * somsip looks at monitors
<somsip> JethroTux: I disagree
<dipooots> JethroTux, you can, depending on how minimal you want things
<OpenTokix> JethroTux: ofc you can
<somsip> JethroTux: I've been on awesomewm about 4 years. Read up on it a bit. It seems like you dont really understand
<deloric> can anyone point me in the direction on how to strip everything from a text file after a specific word such as epub? everything after that one the line I would see stripped
<dipooots> openbox is an example of a very customizable way to do things, you can start with openbox then add on whatever else you want
<OpenTokix> somsip: Awesome is indeed aweomse, learning curve is a bit steep
<dipooots> startx  will invoke whatever you have set in .xinitrc bypassing the need for a session manager
<JethroTux> i have openbox run as a WM with lxsession. I know I could use it as a session mang. too through openbox-session
<dipooots> yeah, personally i prefer a 'full desktop'
<OpenTokix> What is this off topic discussion about anyway?
<_DB> how can I install windows 7 through linux? for dual booting? my laptop doesnt have a cd drive
<_DB> so I cant use my cd
<mateusz_> jest może ktoś z Polski?
<ntsp> _DB do you have the iso?
<somsip> !pl | mateusz_
<ubottu> mateusz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<_DB> yeah
<k1l_> _DB: ask the windows guys how to make a windows usb to install that
<_DB> but when I mount the iso it has exe's in it
<ntsp> k1l_ isnt it the same thing? (just make a drive with the iso on it)
<JethroTux> dipooots, do you mean I could only set a WM in xinitrc to run with a default DE?
<k1l_> no, he needs to install windows. he cant run that from ubuntu
<dipooots> JethroTux, i mean you only need the wm, linux desktops are modular
<ntsp> k1l_ he has the iso, he can create a bootable drive from ubuntu?
<k1l_> install in like: reboot from the iso in what ever way that supports it
<dipooots> JethroTux, you could then set your own 'task bar' etc by adding that in .xinitrc too
<dipooots> so startx would invoke for example openbox and tint2
<somsip> JethroTux: This will give you better understanding of the terms http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<dipooots> JethroTux, bearing in mind openbox on it's own is very bare bones
<dipooots> about as bare bones as it comes
<JethroTux> dipooots, what about fluxbox? or icewm?
<EriC^^> JethroTux, fluxbox has tabs at the bottom, it's blackbox with more options
<JethroTux> EriC^^, btw in xinitrc either I set a DE, or if i want to "customize" with my own different WM i cant run both!
<dipooots> JethroTux, if you install fluxbox you willl get a better idea the difference between desktop and wm
<dipooots> fluxbox is a wm + some small stuff to make it more functional
<somsip> JethroTux: gave you a link to do that earlier. .xinitrc will just have something like "awesomewm" or "lxce-session" and one will be commented out with a #
<dipooots> it's worth remember the term learning curve, go ahead and try a stand alone wm (like fluxbox), no session manager needed in most cases, only way to learn really
<somsip> JethroTux: dipooots makes a good point. If you are struggling to do this, maybe awesomewm is not for you. I'd upvote for open/flux box as a simple light wm that's different
<JethroTux> dipooots, ok, Some WM ​contain relatively sparse desktop environment elements
<somsip> JethroTux: ..or none
<dipooots> yes openbox alone contains just a wm and a right click option
<dipooots> fluxbox is right click, much menus and stuff plus a clock and task bar and 'run command' wired to alt+f2
<lucius> Anyone using fglrx on ubuntu 14.04 trusty ?
<JethroTux> The thing is: to have both a DE or a SM (lxde-lxsession) with a different WM, is a must to have a DM?
<JethroTux> or I can change settings through alternatives
<JethroTux> maybe that's the way two make them live together
<JethroTux> dipooots, right?
<dipooots> a certain session manager will start the desktop or wm it relates to, bearing in mind you don't need one, it's optional
<JethroTux> right, lxsession is used by LXDE for example
<dipooots> if you have the kitchen sink, a display managger and session manager you can switch between whatever session managers you want and they will start the relating desktops
<EriC^^> JethroTux, this is one of those things where ... /me pushes JethroTux into the swimming pool
<winterchillz> Guys where can I get help with the configuration of exim4 or postfix?
<JethroTux> EriC^^ ..
<EriC^^> JethroTux, try it out and stuff..
<EriC^^> go for it
<dipooots> he  means you're thinking too much, time to try indeed :)
<JethroTux> i've read all google forum and howtos!
<JethroTux> dipooots, can i query a min?
<EriC^^> JethroTux, feel free to talk here it doesn't matter
<Pantsu> winterchillz: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-to-run-your-own-e-mail-server-with-your-own-domain-part-1/
<dipooots> yes please stay within the channel, also bear in mind this is kind of off topic to the channel too
<JethroTux> i just don't get it. in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc it says: "Now, edit ~/.xinitrc and uncomment the line that corresponds to your DE/WM". But also: "Make sure to uncomment only one exec line, since that will be the last command run from the script"
<winterchillz> thank you, Pantsu!!
<JethroTux> so I can't get two working together!
<k1l_> JethroTux: arch uses another setup with the root user account.
<JethroTux> sorry for my english myabe i can't explain myself
<EriC^^> JethroTux, which two? i think somsip said awesomewm can't be used with lxde it's almost a de itself or something
<JethroTux> ok what about gnome-session and icewm together?
<EriC^^> why are you trying to mix and match these?
<EriC^^> JethroTux, i dont know what you've modified, but maybe sudo apt-get install icewm would work
<EriC^^> if you just added exec icewm or whatever it uses to start in .xinitrc
<dipooots> another example would be fluxbox, it's a stand alone wm, and lxde and xfce are full desktops comprising of different parts
<JethroTux> dipooots, right!
<EriC^^> JethroTux, or fluxbox
<JethroTux> but on my lubuntu I have lxde and openbox WM runing together! Is that default lxde package?
<EriC^^> yes
<JethroTux> i mean, does lxde use openbox WM in deafult package?
<EriC^^> i think so
<Rhardian> hii
<dipooots> openbox is a part of lxde
<EriC^^> https://www.archlinux.org/groups/x86_64/lxde/
<JethroTux> dipooots, only thing i can do is try different confs
<dipooots> you could have installed openbox without the rest oof the parts if you had wanted, and started openbox
<JethroTux> personally i think that is all fixable through alternatives!
<dipooots> which means you don't need lxsession
<dipooots> however lxde explicitly depends on openbox
<EriC^^> JethroTux, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_environment#Comparison_of_desktop_environments
<JethroTux> on lbuntu i have lxsession running together with openbox. i don't have a pure DE
<dipooots> if you removed openbox, lxde woulld be removed by apt as welll
<JethroTux> EriC^^, ty
<Rhardian> I boguht a tp-link wn722n, installed the latest backport and installed the latest firmware from the tree
<EriC^^> np
<Rhardian> however i get  htc_9271.fw download failed
<Rhardian> in dmesg
<bazhang> Rhardian, is ubuntu on that
<JethroTux> dipooots, but i should keep openbox and install fvwm and get it work with lxde!
<Rhardian> I am running ubuntu
<bazhang> Rhardian, on that device?
<Rhardian> yes
<Rhardian> ?
<bazhang> Rhardian, thats a router?
<Rhardian> it's a wireless network card
<Rhardian> usb
<Rhardian> to connect to the router
<JethroTux> i'm making some tests, too much theory! thank you guyz :
<bazhang> Rhardian, check the chipset via lsusb
<JethroTux> :)
<Rhardian> 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<kriskropd> does anyone know if somebody started working on a Tamagotchi replica toy/game that runs within a bash shell using ncurses gui?
<ThePendulum> Has anyone had the issue with Chrome creating a new icon on the Unity sidebar before? I'm not certain if some other programs might do it as well.
<ThePendulum> kriskropd: Was this an existing concept at some point or are you just wondering if it exists at all?
<Rhardian> AR9271 bazhang
<kriskropd> ThePendulum: just wondering - im actually thinking of making something like it and wanted to know if I'd be reinventing the wheel starting from scratch
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, all programs do that
<ThePendulum> kriskropd: There are some basic console animals but they're mostly primitive animations like the locomotive of 'sl', not interactive animals you can feed
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: Most use the same icon and append a > to it
<EriC^^> you just right click and unlock from launcher to remove them
<EriC^^> oh you mean a new icon for each instance
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: I mean when I am using a locked program
<ThePendulum> it then creates yet another icon
<ThePendulum> so I now have an 'unused' Chrome icon so to say where I put it, and an icon with the window arrows stacked below
<ThePendulum> kriskropd: let me know if you need any help, sounds like a fun project. Might want to do some research into how much demand there is though, depending on what your intent is
<Rhardian> bazhang I am just confused as to why it wants to download it even thoguh it's already in my firmware directory
<ThePendulum> kriskropd: perhaps something for another channel though, if you were to elaborate on it
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/lRkAaxO.jpg <-- to the left; as you can see, Pidgin uses its original icon for the activity pointers
<ThePendulum> hm, brb, dinner
<kriskropd> ThePendulum: considering it's a bit like AMOR, which seems to have died in obscurity, i doubt there would be any demand for it at all
<kriskropd> ThePendulum: it was mostly a personal interest thing - thanks for the information :)
<abdulhakim> if trying to set up dual boot between Windows and Linux, does Windows have to be installed first even if they're on two separate hard drives?
<cfhowlett> abdulhakim, no it doesn't have to be first, just makes the process a lot easier if it is
<cfhowlett> especially setting the /boot properly.  if windows 8+ you have efi requirements
<kriskropd> abdulhakim: the reason you install windows first is because the windows install overwrites the boot information - that means you need to reinstall GRUB or whatever boot system you are using afterwards (again)
<abdulhakim> okay so right now I've got Ubuntu installed on my SSD, but I have a separate HDD that I want to install windows on. But when I get to the installation process, windows won't let me install onto the hard drive, even though it's empty
<abdulhakim> wim7
<abdulhakim> win7*
<cfhowlett> abdulhakim, best to ask ##windows I think.  doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue.
<abdulhakim> word will do
<ioria> abdulhakim, windows dosen't like competitors
<abdulhakim> haha right
<abdulhakim> ty
<Pici> /70
<cfhowlett> abdulhakim, OR you could maybe install windows inside a virtualbox on your ubuntu machine
<gaconsalt> нужно на русский канал
<phinxy> ?
<cfhowlett> !ru | gaconsalt
<ubottu> gaconsalt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<viniz> hola alguien ha probado de instalar ubuntu touch a una tablet, pero como sistema principal, no como emulador
<cfhowlett> !es | vindex
<ubottu> vindex: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<realloc1> hoi, do you know, when the mesa packages get updated in the ubuntu package sources (utopic unicorn)?
<realloc1> There is a bug in version 10.3 which got fixed in 10.4 i think
<rprakash> #vote +1
<realloc1> i found the xorg edgers ppa for the latest versions, but i don't know whether it would be a good idea to use it ^^
<ioria> cfhowlett, it's  possible  remove the ssd ,boot from cd,install  windows on hdd,put again in the ssd  with ubu    ,as master  to get a dual boot  ?
<cfhowlett> ioria, never doen it.   BUT: before you muck with hardware, I'd go into bios and disable the ssd.  reboot and install to hdd.  then reinitialize the ssd and run update-grub.
<ioria> cfhowlett, thanx :-)
<froman> what sup
<Pantsu> tomato soup
<infektedpc> how do i kill systemd-udevd?
<Pantsu> infektedpc: why?
<infektedpc> 100% cpu usage when i plug in this flash drive to my computer
<infektedpc> systemd-udevd 100%
<Pantsu> sounds like a broken udev rule possibly
<Pantsu> go and spy on it
<lostatwork> that is just the NSA firmware loading
<Pantsu> udevadm etc
<De> guys
<infektedpc> change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-8/3-8:1.0/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sdc (block)
<msg> hey all
<infektedpc> the flash drive acts like a cdrom has some weird kingston or sandisc lock utility that opens in windows
<msg> I have a huge file (110Gb) and I want to ftp it over from my computer to another
<infektedpc> and you cant write to the disk unless password i just wanted to flash the damn thing
<msg> But, the connection isn't stable enough to do this in one go
<msg> So i need to break my file down into bits
<msg> How would you guys do this?
<msg> I dont need compression, just chuking it up into bits...
<ioria> split
<msg> just split command?
<msg> I was going to try that next - but my file is binary...
<msg> is that a problem?
<msg> (also, how do i put it back together again..?)
<ioria> don't know :-).... man split
<OerHeks> msg, filezilla has got a continue option if the connection fails.
<Pantsu> m1dnight_: xyproblem
<Pantsu> er... msg^
<dimitris> msg: you can use hjsplit
<jgutierrez76> what up guys
<OerHeks> infektedpc, is that USB an U3 device? there is u3-tools to remove that portable software
<dimitris> I don't know if there is a linux version of the app but it works fine under wine
<infektedpc> u3 device?
<Squall5668> dimitris: no need for all that, cat can join split files just fine
<jgutierrez76> _o=<&&&&>=vo__
<jgutierrez76>                                      ?/$="'"  """^=<&&R$~\
<jgutierrez76>                                    .&?/'              `""$$,
<jgutierrez76>                                  ,/?/'       /-"^\.   .-=~\T,
<jgutierrez76>                                ,/?/'        /\|6?`|  |<<q- ,??
<jgutierrez76>                              ./?/'          `\??dp'  `$??,/|,i\.
<ThePendulum> John: you might not need compression, but I think there are options to zip up a file into several files? It wouldn't hurt either, but it would solve your issue
<ThePendulum> jhutchins: pls.
<ThePendulum> eh, sorry, the other guy
<infektedpc> so far udevd stays busy cant mount the flash drive nothing
<John> ThePendulum:  yeah but it seems all these programs consume huge amounts of RAM when doing any kind of splitting/compressing
<John> And i think just split -b 100000m will do the trick without using up all my RAM
<infektedpc> im guessing its a U3 DEVICE SINCE WHEN YOU PLUG IT INTO WINDOWS SOFTWARE POPS UP AND SAYS ENTER PASSWORD
<infektedpc> oops caps sorry
<John> BUT, how the hell do i merge it back together again, heheh, i dont know
<John> maybe cat ./* >> someEmptyFile?
<ioria> John : you use cat to rebuild it
<John> ioria:  oh ok great :D
<firecat> 请问怎么进入中文
<ThePendulum> !jp | firecat
<ubottu> firecat: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ioria> John : and cmp to   check it
<ThePendulum> I might've recognized the wrong language there, sorry if I did
<John> Nah im pretty sure thats Japanese
<ThePendulum> GT says Chinese
<geirha> John: you probably rather want -b 100GB
<ThePendulum> I don't know the command for Chinese, someone please?
<John> ch is china
<ace_me> where is the default php.ini in ubuntu 12 precise ?
<John> no, wait, switzerland
<kriskropd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<John> yeah, cn
<John> lol
<ThePendulum> cheers
<daftykins> ace_me: /etc/php...
<ace_me> etc/php5/cli I see one
<geirha> With emphasis on the B to get base 10 units
<pavlos> !cn| firecat
<ubottu> firecat: please see above
<John> oh yeah, 入 is chinese
<John> I thought it was Japanese :/
<ace_me> daftykins in etc/php/cli
<ace_me> I have memory_limit = -1
<ThePendulum> John: you and me both
<daftykins> ace_me: any chance you can type in a single sentence?
<tag> So is unity going to continue to use compiz, given it appears to not really be actively developed anylonger?
<tag> Or is it headed somewhere else for 15.10?
<geirha> John: Also, when putting them back together, keep in mind that it sorts the filenames alphabetically, based on your locale. Which means it might sort them in the wrong order. setting LC_COLLATE=C; first avoids that.
<John> Thank you geirha - that is very good advice :)
<infektedpc> thanks for the info on u3-tool fixed my problem
<OerHeks> infektedpc, have fun!
<infektedpc> thanx
<dimitris> .
<ntsp> Who is manintainning transmission on the official repos? its a *bit* outdated
<Squall5668> ntsp: which ubuntu release are you on?
<ntsp> Squall5668 14.04
<ntsp> its 2 versions behind with the latest not included being a security fix(not sure if backported)
<Squall5668> I'm willing to bet a number off my nick that it is
<rww> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/t/transmission/transmission_2.82-1.1ubuntu3.1/changelog
<rww> so if the security bug you mean is CVE-2014-4909 then yes, it's backported
<ubottu> Integer overflow in the tr_bitfieldEnsureNthBitAlloced function in bitfield.c in Transmission before 2.84 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service and possibly execute arbitrary code via a crafted peer message, which triggers an out-of-bounds write. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-4909)
<k1l_> 2.84 will be in 15.04
<Squall5668> ubottu has CVA lookup too? Nice
<ubottu> Squall5668: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Squall5668> CVE* eh
<bazhang> redhat bugzilla as well
<Potato1> does anyone know how to enter a name in html so that it shows up in a sentence
<ntsp> btw is there a rolling version of ubuntu?
<k1l_> ntsp: no
<ntsp> >:( I want to find a distro to use on laptops that is STABLE rolling\
<pavlos> ntsp, 14.04
<k1l_> stable and rolling in one sentence, wow :)
<omgitsmit> k1l_: thats what i was thinking
<ntsp> >:(
<omgitsmit> ntsp: rolling = development = unstable
<ioria> arch is rolling    release
<daftykins> ntsp: as above, you basically asked for a paradox :)
<ntsp> ioria arch: "it compiled! stable?"
<ioria> ntsp :  wait...
<ntsp> aka too bleeding edge 4 me
<ioria> ntsp :  it's not so easy to  install ;-)
<ioria> ntsp :  aka it's a nightmare
<ntsp> ioria it is easy :p just format and run the isntall script... and then install a bootloader
<ntsp> (yes, have installed it)
<omgitsmit> try installing it without a helper script ;)
<iggymydog> i got a ubuntu laptop converted from a dell....and it wont boot up it says no int found try passing init=bootarg
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: you have a live cd to boot off of?
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: no
<ntsp> omgitsmit the wiki actually makes it easy, archlinux has the best documentation I have ever seen
<omgitsmit> ntsp: the arch documentation is the most messed up thing ive ever followed
<_Rocky_> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 14.04. I usually use GNOME DE. But I am trying to switch over to xmonad. I am using xmobar + trayer. I use nm-applet for network management. I would like to know if it is possible to get the sound and brightness applets running in trayer just like the nm-applet.
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: run check disk on the drive, it may be corrupted.
 * ntsp agrees to disagree with omgitsmit
<_Rocky_> Thanks for your help in advance. Many google links suggest the use of the following commands which dont seem to work: gnome-power-manager, gnome-sound-applet, gnome-volume-manager etc.
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: how do i go about that? the dam thing worked this morning
 * omgitsmit at least doesn't use helper scripts
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: live cd would be the best bet
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: or bootable USB, same thing
<_Rocky_> the gnome-sound-applet.desktop file itself has Exec=/usr/bin/gnome-sound/applet though I dont see that bin file in  /usr/bin
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: did you just copy the .desktop file over without actually installing the software?
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: darn i was afraid of that......tho it looks like it could be a hard ware problem prehaps like with the hard drive....yet the diagnostic didnt find anyhing
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: Thank you for your reply, I didnt copy any desktop file. Its already just there. Since I do have a GNOME desktop also
<pavlos> _Rocky_, there is a gnome-sound-applet file in /usr/bin
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: At the location /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-sound-applet.desktop
<_Rocky_> pavlos: Thank you for the reply. I am using Ubuntu 14.04. Which version do you have that in?
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: im past the boot screen and am able to type in commands....is there a command to check the hard drive?
<pavlos> _Rocky_, 14.04
<st34lth> anyone familiar with evga uv plus + 39
<st34lth> looking for it's linux drivers
<_Rocky_> I did a ls /usr/bin | grep applet. and I get only 2 files with applet. nm-applet and system-config-printer-applet
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: you can try to apt-get install gnome-sound
<_Rocky_> pavlos: strange that I dont have it
<daftykins> st34lth: what is it?
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: Let me try that now
<st34lth> it's a displaylink hdmi/vga/dvi to usb 3.0
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: type in commands? you mean its working?
<Diplomat> Hey guys, when I write cat /proc/loadavg I get 0.07 0.17 0.21 4/470 5829, I know what those first 3 numbers are, but what are 4/370 and 5829 ?
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: Unable to locate package. And apt-cache search gnome-sound shows only one entry. gnome-sound-recorder
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: i cant get to my desktop but it says "(initramfs) _"
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: its probably under some other name, i wouldnt know
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: apt-cache search gnome-sound
<daftykins> st34lth: have you tried booting up fully from powered off with it attached, as well as just plugging it in?
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: and its allowing me to type stuff in
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: "it", what is "it"? grub? ubuntu?
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit Like I said, it is only showing me gnome-sound-recorder. I find all this very strange :(
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: im not entirely sure.....my screen is all black with white letters and no mouse curser.....sorry i cant tell you more i dont know what this is called
<st34lth> let's try that daftykins
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: sound is working otherwise?
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: looks like busybox from Grub
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: Sound is working. I am trying to get the applet so that I can control the volume.
<iggymydog> omgitsmit:....ok? is that good or bad? ...
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: well bad, grub was unable to boot the drive
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: Also, I do get the applet in GNOME DE though
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: darn it.....is there any checks i can do to be sure of this so i dont waste my time downloadeing a sick?
<imnichol> Hi, I want to be able to get GPS data on my laptop, but I'm blanking on what the search terms are.
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: can you run fdisk -l?
<imnichol> Is that even possible on Ubuntu
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: im not to familiar with that
<omgitsmit> imnichol: do you have a GPS reciever?
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: leeme type it in and see...i ment to type disk it was a type
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: f disk not found
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: there is no space, fdisk -l
<pavlos> _Rocky_, dpkg -S gnome-sound-applet ... seems to belong to gnome-control-center
<z0ran> does anyone have any idea why is my dmesg looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10517729/
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: i honestly only know how to fix it from a live cd (im a noob)
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: what do you mean theres no space? the comp only says /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: you're missing root
<_Rocky_> pavlos: "apt-get install gnome-control-center" says package is already the latest version
<Pici> 70
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: so i need to log into root>
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: pavlos: maybe try running the gnome-control-center from terminal and see if there are any problems with it running?
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: no, the root partition cannot be found by grub. which is why it cannot boot up.
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: so how would i fix that
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: the only way ive fixed that before was from a live cd, maybe someone else can walk you through the steps since you dont have one available.
<dakrone> can anyone tell me how to get NetworkManager to show the gui for a forwarded X11 session? I keep getting "NetworkManager is already running"
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: i can get one but its a pain on my slow internet to download it and go find a empty or good disk
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: thanks for your help though.....
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: well who installed the system in the first place? couldn't you acquire the disk from them that they used?
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: I see a clue! Not all the options are available in xmonad when I run control center
<omgitsmit> _Rocky_: you're on the right track :D
<_Rocky_> I do get all the options in gnome session itself
<_Rocky_> omgitsmit: I do remember some OnlyShowIn entries in the .desktop files
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: i installed the system lol ironicly enough i fix computers for a liveing i just dont do much with linux
<st34lth> daftykins, that didn't work
<_Rocky_> should I include xmonad in there?
<st34lth> It s just hard finding even a single driver I can install online
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: so you're saying that one day you woke up and linux was magically installed on the syste,?
<omgitsmit> system*
<daftykins> st34lth: ok, well identifying the device with 'lsusb' would probably be important but i doubt you're going to have much luck with a thing like that
<omgitsmit> "Sudden acts of Linux"
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: no like i said i installed it on there.....4 years agao or so it WAS a ubuntu 12. something
<rdfile> omgitsmit: if only every MS PC did this, the world would be a better place.
<omgitsmit> +1 rdfile
<Christer> Hi, i just created a new user that can SSH into my ubuntu server, but on a successfull login to the server, its like it doesnt allow me to do anything. Kind of like an empty path with only $ displaying and limited / no-access to commands.
<daftykins> st34lth: that's probably because in Linux, you don't install drivers like Windows.
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: i'm also in the same field as yourself and use ubuntu live cd's for troubleshooting almost on a weekly basis.
<daftykins> Christer: you needed to create a /home for that user and give it bash as the default shell ideally.
<VolUTFan> how do I back up the sudo crontab with rsync....or can I?
<BluesKaj> iggymydog, 4yrs ago it would ubu8ntu 10 or 11 someting
<omgitsmit> iggymydog: its a good way to determine issues with an OS when the live cd works just fine.
<iggymydog> omgitsmit: ok ill download one
<Reddy> Hello experts, please help me with the drivers for PCIe SSD. Installed Ubuntu on SAS drive, OS cant see PCIe SSD drives
<iggymydog> BluesKaj: it was an estimate
<Reddy> Hello experts, please help me with the drivers for PCIe SSD. Installed Ubuntu on SAS drive, OS cant see PCIe SSD drives
<Reddy> Hello experts, please help me with the drivers for PCIe SSD. Installed Ubuntu on SAS drive, OS cant see PCIe SSD drives
<daftykins> !repeat | Reddy Don't do that.
<ubottu> Reddy Don't do that.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Reddy, no drivers are needed for that
<iggymydog> well imma go now ttyl guys thanks again
<BluesKaj> iggymydog, in the console , lsb_release -a , look beside Release
<Reddy> Sorry ubottu
<BluesKaj> oops too late again
<bazhang> Reddy, there is no need for drivers for that
<Reddy> Hi Bazhang, how do I resolve the issue
<bazhang> Reddy, what issue, drivers are not needed
<Christer> daftykins - Thank you so much :) Completly new to setup
<Reddy> installed 12.04 LTS on a Dell M820 blade with 1xSAS and 2xPCIe SSD drives
<daftykins> Reddy: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<VolUTFan> I found this is where the crontab tables for all of the servers are listed /var/spool/cron/crontabs , however I can't cd into the directory.  I am getting "bash: cd: crontabs/: Permission denied"  any ideas how to look in that directory
<VolUTFan> nm, I figured it out
<VolUTFan> wow, interesting...  the crontab file for root, in the /var/spool/cron/crontabs is different than the entries listed in sudo crontab -e or -l....  any ideas as to why?
<VolUTFan> its got some of the entries in there, but its still missing current entries
<omgitsmit> VolUTFan: user cron would be different than roots
<VolUTFan> omgitsmit, I don't have a user cron in that directory...
<VolUTFan> I have my user and the root
<omgitsmit> you just said you dont have the user cron, then you said you have two users crons.
<VolUTFan> either way, the root crontab, where I have been making entries, using sudo crontab -e, is different than the crontab file for root in the /var/spool/cron/crontabs directory
<LordDeath> does ubuntu 14.04 with installed KDE still have a "/etc/init.d/kdm"?
<omgitsmit> VolUTFan: yes, each user has their own seperate cron
<VolUTFan> no, I didn't say anything about a user named cron
<omgitsmit> <    VolUTFan>| I have my user and the root
<VolUTFan> right... so why is the file in that directory for root...  differerent than what I see when I hit the terminal and type sudo crontab -e
<VolUTFan> im just simply trying to understand.  I am confused lol.  I think it was either rberg, lordievader or BluesKaj that suggested I throw these in the root crontab since it required sudo rights for my commands.
<ZeroBeholder> hello, anyone else have ssh go out after the kernel update or is it just me?
<ZeroBeholder> Also, all of a sudden my freenode connection blows up & resets...
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, it wasn't me, never used a cronjob, just a simple home user here
<VolUTFan> hahahahaha, I figured it out.  Although I saved the file in nano, I didn't close the file with Ctrl-X so...  it didn't right its temp file back to the actual file
<VolUTFan> Blues... my main man...  how are you doing today?  I couldn't remember.  its usually one of us few that does most of the talkin
<daftykins> !ot | VolUTFan
<ubottu> VolUTFan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VolUTFan> I had a perverbial brain fart with the writing of the file
 * BluesKaj prefers #kubuntu-offtopic
<ZeroBeholder> Well, I'll have to guess it is just me with the most recent kernel update-- my ssh woes may be completely unrelated, but it is the only thing I did since it worked last this morning.
<ZeroBeholder> BluesKaj: #kubuntu!
<ZeroBeholder> the emphasis added probably breaks the link...
<TeamTeslaNL> i have a small question does anyone has some experience with streaming to USTREAM with for example a raspberry running Linux
<VolUTFan> using rsync can you specify to backup multiple folders, instead of just 1 directory, to a final destination folder?
<crst> Hi, can anybody recommend me a routine (command line welcome) for changing the date of many files. The date is contained as a string in each filename in the following format [2009-04-09_T14-22-38]. Any quick suggestions?
<rww> yes, just list multiple sources one after another, with the destination container folder at the end
<bekks> VolUTFan: Yes.
<VolUTFan> ok, so that syntax would be ok...  it would be just like saying I want to mv -R dir1 dir2 dir3 /home/user/backupfolder...
<EriC^^> crst, i think touch can do that
<KaiForce> anyone familiar with syslinux/isolinux?
<crst> EriC^^: Cool, I'll take a look at it. Thank you for your tip
<EriC^^> np, you can use find if you want to do it recursively
<Pantsu> VolUTFan: I suggest that you read the manual
<bazhang> KaiForce, for a bootable usb stick?
<TeamTeslaNL> ?
<KaiForce> bazhang: I'm actually using it for Leaf Bering uclibc, but yes it is used for bootable USBs also...
<bazhang> KaiForce, pendrivelinux.com is a great resource for that
<KaiForce> the Leaf developers have the boot files in a /syslinux directory, but I'm not sure how to get them to boot there.  I can move them to the root of the drive and they'll boot fine.
<KaiForce> thanks bazhang i I will look there.
<spacegh0st> hey, when my 14.04 goes to sleep i wake it up to a crash error for xorg, anyone have a solution for this?
<EriC^^> spacegh0st, report the error if you want
<donniezazen> Oracle VirtualBox's repos are impossibly slow.
<EriC^^> and you could try disabling apport error logging if it keeps appearing
<spacegh0st> i report all my errors =/ i jsut don't want them
<EriC^^> spacegh0st, you can try disabling apport
<spacegh0st> ok, thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> or look into the error and if there's a fix on launchpad or somewhere
<Guest11288> русскоязычные есть?
<bazhang> !ru | Guest11288
<ubottu> Guest11288: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mandeep_Singh> hey guys, when I put my 14.04 into sleep mode and sometimes it doesn't wake up and just restarts the system. Reported error many times. My some friends also faced that problem.
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, are you using fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<_jomo> About half a year ago I decided to finally run dist-upgrade (12 to 14). At some point my x session crashed. I just went to console 1 and waited. After some time it still told me to run dist-upgrade, so I did it again. When that was done I had to reboot and suddenly I'm "running in low graphics mode" and pretty much all of the `apt-get` commands failed because sub-command dpkt returned an error or because too many errors occured (looks lik
<EriC^^> _jomo, you're supposed to use sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade to a newer release
<bazhang> _jomo, dist-upgrade will NOT change versions
<_jomo> I think that was the command I used, was half a year ago sorry
<EriC^^> ok
<_jomo> /etc/issue Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, I searched about fglrx. I think it's for amd catalyst or related. I am using HP notebook intel i3 integrated intel graphics card only.
<Mandeep_Singh> Please correct and suggest me.
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, that's true
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, i've no idea, sometimes coming from sleep issues are related to graphics drivers
<EriC^^> i get a similar issue using fglrx-updates
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, I see.
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, I don't think there is need for graphics drivers for the integrated intel ones.
<EriC^^> yeah i dont think so
<EriC^^> _jomo, so what's the problem?
<_jomo> EriC^^: apt-get upgrade tells me about "134 not fully installed or removed" and then drowns in "dependency problems" and finally exists with "Processing was halted because there were too many errors"
<_jomo> and when I boot I can only run in "low graphics mode" for some reason
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, does /var/log/syslog mention anything?
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, or /var/log/kern.log maybe?
<EriC^^> _jomo, ok, run sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin the output
<EriC^^> run sudo apt-get update first then -f install
<_jomo> EriC^^: http://hastebin.com/wipakosiyo
<_jomo> EriC^^: this is what I see after boot: http://i.stack.imgur.com/AiwJH.png
<oslo2015> Anyone know why Ubuntu Mate isn't updated to 14.04.2?
<EriC^^> _jomo, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall tex-common
<daftykins> oslo2015: you mean, their downloads?
<oslo2015> Yes daftykins
<daftykins> oslo2015: probably haven't respun media. there's no point waiting for one, just install .0 or .1 then dist-upgrade. simple.
<EriC^^> oslo2015, do you have the trusty-updates repo enabled?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<daftykins> oslo2015: the greatest truth never told is the version # is just a text file :P
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, Can't figure out what is going on in both /var/log/kern.log and syslog. But this line is repeating:     Mar  4 00:29:18 hp kernel: [11300.902017] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00queue_flush_queue: Warning - Queue 2 failed to flush
<_jomo> EriC^^: E: Internal Error, No file name for tex-common:amd64
<oslo2015> daftykins, what do you mean my dist-update? sudo apt-get update?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> (doesn't mean to change version, it just gets the latest packages for everything)
<oslo2015> daftykins, thanks
<Mandeep_Singh> _jomo, do have a amd one?
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, are you using the latest kernel?
<_jomo> Mandeep_Singh: my CPU is AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor, if that's what you mean. I'll just try purging tex-common. Never used latex anyway :P
<oslo2015> Would Ubuntu Mate or regular Ubuntu (Unity) be perferrable on an old computer?
<daftykins> oslo2015: mate, lubuntu or xubuntu.
<daftykins> definitely not unity
<oslo2015> So, Mate is more lightweight than Unity?
 * _jomo would chose mate because it tastes good
<daftykins> yes...
<oslo2015> thanks daftykins
<Mandeep_Singh> _jomo, yes i meant that and the graphics card too. Have you installed graphics drivers? Many get problems due to that.
<pavlos> oslo2015, ubuntu mate seems to be like gnome 2 (classic)
<_jomo> Mandeep_Singh: well I was definitely working before the release upgrade
<oslo2015> pavlos, design-wise yes
<_jomo> The graphics card is AMD as well IIRC, will double check
<Bashing-om> _jomo: graphics card; terminal command -> lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 <- .
<_jomo> EriC^^: seems like purgin tex removed all the apt-get / dpkg issues so far.
<EriC^^> _jomo, great
<_jomo> Mandeep_Singh, Bashing-om it's an AMD/ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5430 (cheapest thing out there but used to work)
<_jomo> EriC^^: thanks for the help so far
<Mandeep_Singh> _jomo, try installing again the graphics drivers ( may solve)
<EriC^^> _jomo, open the dash and type drivers and check if there's any drivers you can install
<Bashing-om> _jomo: Naw, mine is cheaper "  VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV515 [Radeon X1300/X1550] " .
<Mandeep_Singh> One more thing I want to ask that the bluetooth is not working in my 14.04. Tried many times, it turns on and when I click on 'setup new device' it shows error 'no adapter found'.
<hamza> selam
<Mandeep_Singh> Though it works on window$
<_jomo> EriC^^: https://i.imgur.com/36m2714.png (clicked on the bottom one by accident when I took the screenshot) I guess "recommended" is the open source one?
<_jomo> "Revert" switches back to the open source driver
<emsy2015> k1l_: hello, arghh, I gave up yesterday. We did everything right, at least it seemed like that because we didn't have any errors, but rebooting didn't help.
<EriC^^> _jomo, yeah the first one is the open source one
<EriC^^> _jomo, you could try fglrx or fglrx-updates if you want
<oslo2015> will battery savings be noticeable if I disable bluetooth?
<oslo2015> in any ubuntu version
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to automatically execute a command whenever a given terminal command can not be found?
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, yeah
<_jomo> EriC^^: Ah well I'll just try turning it off an on again, Moss said that should work :D If it doesn't, I can still try the proprietary ones
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, which kernel version is recommended for 14.04?
<Sbur> Any program out there to (if possible, automatically) "cut up" an album into the various songs in it? (make, for example, 20 seperate songs rather than a one lump song containing an entire album?
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: Could you give me a hint in the right direction? :P
<daftykins> Sbur: why not just rip it from the CD properly? 0o
<emsy2015> k1l_: Missing modules. /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, well if you type set | grep command
<compdoc> http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Finds-and-Corrects-Old-Compiz-Bug-that-Caused-Windows-to-Go-Black-in-Ubuntu-474723.shtml
<EriC^^> i think that's what runs when a command isnt found
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: this is the first time I got a hint that's complete enough to work with yet not so complete it solves the issue entirely, love it :D
<oslo2015> will battery savings be noticeable if I disable bluetooth?
<EriC^^> hehe
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, my one is 3.13.0-24-generic
<EriC^^> :D
<ThePendulum> now to find out where this 'set' thing lives
<qengho> oslo2015: use "powertop" to measure.
<oslo2015> qengho, great idea, thanks
<Sbur> daftykins: What I mean is ... I downloaded an album, thinking that it was like an RAR archive and that I'd be able to just extract seperate titles.  It wasn't that way.  Any cdrip program wil "feel" the pauses in the songs and seperate them?
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, that's pretty old i think
<qengho> oslo2015: besides, it's silly to ask. Hardware varies. Mine is not yours.
<daftykins> Sbur: sorry, sounds unlawfully obtained.
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, which ubuntu version are you using?
<Mandeep_Singh> 14.04
<oslo2015> qengho, gotcha
<Sbur> daftykins: Never mind
<emsy2015> Guys, anyone? Black screen, Missing modules (cat /proc/modules;ls /dev)
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, yes, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, is 14.10 stable enough?
<emsy2015> ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<EriC^^> Mandeep_Singh, that will only upgrade the packages, it will stay 14.04
<Bashing-om> Mandeep_Singh: EriC^^ :: real old kernel, makes one wonder what is going on in /boot . Maybe look ? -> ls -al / , ls -al /boot <- symlinks broke, no disk space ?
<emsy2015> Black screen, Missing modules (cat /proc/modules;ls /dev) /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: Chroot in from a LiveCD/USB and update your initramfs.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om, he probably never dist-upgraded ever, i think that's the first kernel 14.04 came out with
<EriC^^> no idea how that space came btw
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Agreed it is it is .. to the best of my poor memory .
<Mandeep_Singh> EriC^^, true that
<ChristW_> I have a problem with Desktop Zoom in accessibility. I have a movie showing the problem,. When I click in the menu area, the mouse cursor jumps to the far left and I can’t reach my menu. Here’s a video showing the problem: http://dna.ik.nu/rinske/Output.mp4
<emsy2015> Jordan_U:how to update them?
<ntsp> my external disk drive never goes to sleep even when its idle(ubuntu server) any ideas?
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: update-initramfs -c -k all
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: thank you, will try that
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: Do you know how to prepare a proper chroot, including bind mounting of /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/?
<Farsus> test
<ThePendulum> hmmm, if I wish to run a command whenever a command cannot be found, can I not simply add if [ -x /usr/lib/command-not-found ]; to ~/.bashrc?
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: well actually yes, because I' ve been doing this for 3 days now. All my kernels were accidentally removed so I booted from live cd. Even now I' m booted from live cd
<_jomo> EriC^^: Restart didn't help, here's the Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10518611/
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: I tried to fix it after the thread on ubuntu forums and after rebooting I got this initframs error
<Jordan_U> ThePendulum: Just checking for the existance of /usr/lib/command-not-found isn't going to accomplish anything in and of itself. What do you plan to do if /usr/lib/command-not-found exists and is executable?
<ThePendulum> Jordan_U: Yeah, I just realized I'm an idiot; it's not at all what I'm looking for :P
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, you could add the command you want to run after the printf part
<Farsus> Does Ubuntu offer paid user support? (For individual users rather than big business.)
<sankarsana> q
<sankarsana> quit
<Farsus> sankarsana: /quit
 * ThePendulum imagines sankarsana yelling at his screen to turn off
<Farsus> hahah
<Mandeep_Singh> :D
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: I've found this is /etc/bash.bashrc (or something named similarly)
<ThePendulum> I tried adding something simple but failed, perhaps I should try an actual reboot
<Farsus> I can't find pricing info for paid user support on Ubuntu website.
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, what builds the set
<Farsus> Is it affordable?
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: I'm not sure how to find out if that's indeed what the set result came from
<spv>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, it looks like it
<EriC^^> did you add a command to it?
<logansrun> hi
<ThePendulum> I did; I might've failed to reload it properly though
<EriC^^> try to do sudo login <user> in a terminal
<ThePendulum> or it's not doing what I'm expecting it to do
<Farsus> RedHat user support is apparently only for very wealthy users. Would Ubuntu be similar?
<ThePendulum> hmyeah
<EriC^^> and check set | grep -A10 command_not
<rww> Farsus: Ubuntu does not offer paid user support.
<Farsus> rww :(
<rww> Canonical offers paid business support, but it sounds like you don't want that, so yeah.
<Farsus> rww: I see.
<ThePendulum> rww: huh, I thought that was their primary business model
<ThePendulum> oh
<ThePendulum> in that boat, sorry, yeah :p
<rww> Other third-party companies presumably do too. #ubuntu doesn't have any insight into their or Canonical's support programs.
<Farsus> rww: I need an equivalent of Windows hotline, but with a libre OS. Any OS.
<rww> I don't know of one. ##linux may be more useful for general Linux questions.
<Farsus> *any libre OS
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: after trying to update initramfs
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10518696/
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: I must have some fundamental misunderstanding; http://pastie.org/private/dwkxvnvgojrtaoh3c0rig
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: The above is the output of set grep
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: Do you have an encrypted root filesystem?
<Farsus> rww: (1) ##Linux is not hotline. They are volunteeers, aren't they? Under no duty to help me. (2) Voice is switched off for unregistered Freenode users (such as me) in ##Linux. I'm not going to create an e-mail to be able to talk on IRC.
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: maybe, I' m not sure
<rww> Farsus: re: (1): I meant they may know of some place that does Linux support
<rww> since as I said, we don't (and we just do Ubuntu specific support anyway)
<Farsus> rww: Ok.
<daftykins> Farsus: with my respect, you won't get far with open source software if you're unwilling to even create a free account to get it.
<Farsus> daftykins: I don't need "free as free beer", I need "free as freedom".
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: it shouldn' t been because I did this to get into it: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 ubuntu_root
<_jomo> most open source software is both though, not sure why everyone keeps omitting that fact
<ThePendulum> EriC^^: I got it now by moving it out of that if clause; I think that case just never happes and command-not-found is executed instead
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, oh ok
<EriC^^> cool
<ThePendulum> alright, now my computer tells me "I'm afraid I can't do that, Dave" whenever I enter the wrong command. Truly an engineering marvel.
<ThePendulum> (it actually speaks it) oh well, it was fun; thanks EriC^^!
<daftykins> Farsus: i don't see how that has any relevance to what i said :)
<Farsus> daftykins: ...and having to let yourself track by ##linux ops is contrary to that kind of freedom. not to mention burdensome.
<Farsus> *to let ##linux ops track you
<EriC^^> ThePendulum, haha :D no problem
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: The answer is "yes" then. Just because you've unlocked it at the moment doesn't make it not encrypted. Are you trying to convert from unencrypted to encrypted, or did you install to LUKS from the Ubuntu installer?
<daftykins> Farsus: this sounds like far too paranoid approaches to just getting help on a chat network, i'd like no further part in this discussion, goodbye
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: I didn' t install LUKS
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: So you're trying to convert from unencrypted to encrypted, correct?
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: I tried to get into it, yeah
<dcope> hey all, how is it possible for my machine to have no tmp directory?
<MrSunshine> is it possible to "restore" to original linux mint packages everything if ive been installing stuff from ppa:s and dont know what has been installed but it borked my system some ?
<MrSunshine> oh sorry .. mint but same base so should apply :P
<bekks> !mint | MrSunshine
<ubottu> MrSunshine: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<_jomo> EriC^^: Just noticed that ther's no xorg.conf, just an xorg.conf-backup from around the time I upgraded. I copied that file to xorg.conf. Do you know how to (properly) restart the x server without rebooting?
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: just tried to recover my system with http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: couldn' t do without luks open
<EriC^^> _jomo, you could type sudo service lightdm restart
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: You aren't answering the question I actually asked.
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: The answer is yes!
<Farsus> So I may choose Ubuntu rather than CentOS or other big distro... simply because this channel is NOT like:
<Farsus> "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<Farsus> :)
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: OK, what guide are you following to do so? I ask because you've clearly not setup your /etc/cryptab correctly.
<hillbicks> hey guys, where is the right place to ask questions about ubuntu touch? I didn't see a specific place on the ubuntu forums and the xda subsection is relatively quiet. any suggestions?
<EriC^^> #ubuntu-touch
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: just followed step by step from some guy in this chat
<EriC^^> hillbicks, is your nickname related to bill hicks?
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: It may be simpler to just re-install and configure encryption at install time.
<hillbicks> well, I'll be damned :P thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem :D
<hillbicks> yeah, it's a word play on his name :)
<EriC^^> i see :)
<Paddy_NI> I don't see it
<Paddy_NI> Could you explain it for me
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: isn' t there any risk losing all the files on hdd ?
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: You'll need to back them up first.
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: here' s the chat history if you're interested, starting from 17:32
<emsy2015> Jordan_U:http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/01/%23ubuntu.html
<Farsus> hillbicks: Good question! I have a related question myself: can I install Ubuntu Touch on any Intel-based device with touch screen? Examples: Lenovo Yoga Tablet Pro 2, Microsoft Surface (sic!).
<KXStudio_Ptobs> hello can someone help me with my installation of kxstudio. It won't connect to any wireless networks even though I put in the correct password
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: I don' t have a place to back up them
<emsy2015> k1l_: are you here?
<rypervenche> Farsus: Uhhhh....that's not necessarily a good/bad thing. Being registered on freenode helps keep out the spammers.
<Farsus> rypervenche: hmm.
<hillbicks> Farsus: I think you need an android port as basis to get ubuntu touch running on your device.
<emsy2015> TheNumb: are you here? :)
<OerHeks> emsy2015, if you have no backup space, your data is not important to you.
<emsy2015> OerHeks: kinda true to be honest
<Farsus> hillbicks: Damn... I dislike Android. I'm trying to avoid it. The good thing about it might be that one line of Yoga tablets runs on Android. (While another one runs on Windows.)
<ChristW_> I  have a problem with Desktop Zoom in accessibility. I have a movie showing the problem,. When I click in the menu area, the mouse cursor jumps to the far left and I can’t reach my menu. Here’s a video showing the problem: http://dna.ik.nu/rinske/Output.mp4
<emsy2015> OerHeks: you just made a really good point. I don' t have any important files there, maybe I just should re-install the system
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: Even then you were only talking about having deleted /boot/, but your problem is that you have improperly converted from an unencrypted installation to an encrypted one. How did you try to convert from a system that was not using LUKS to one that now is?
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: I guess it was using crypto_LUKS because I had an error when I tried to mount. mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: so I did sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb5 ubuntu_root
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: OK. I'm going to ask this question again. Did you configure encryption while you were initially installing Ubuntu? If you're not sure, then say you're not sure.
<KXStudio_Ptobs> can someone help ubuntu kxstudio won't connect to wifi networks
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: I' m not sure, I' d rather say no. Let me explain, I' m newbie to ubuntu as you could already see. I had my kernels removed accidentally by my brother. So I installed an ubuntu iso file on cd and booted from it, pressed Try ubuntu and tried to recover it by link I' ve sent you
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: sorry for my bad english
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: OK. It appears that even if you didn't intend to, you did configure your root filesystem to be encrypted when you initially installed Ubuntu. I would not recommend this for new users.
<HyP3r> I'm trying to set a custom resultion permantly
<HyP3r> Can someone help me? I don't know how to do this
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: Please pastebin the /etc/crypttab from your installed system.
<EriC^^> HyP3r, you can add the xrandr commands in ~/.profile in an if statement
<EriC^^> if [ $DISPLAY ]; then <xrandr commands>; fi
<sha1sum> Hey all... Setting up a new laptop and I've got the Nvidia drivers installed, however the nvidia-settings tool only recognizes my external display and not the built-in one (the displays are extending and I don't want that)
<HyP3r> EriC^^: I did http://askubuntu.com/a/226384
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: permission denied, should I go as a root?
<jschall> network-manager isn't prompting me for a wifi password - i can enter one by going into "edit connections" and it works, but it can't prompt me. do i have a problem with gnome-keyring or something? ubuntu 14.10
<sha1sum> I'm not exactly sure what the second step is to troubleshooting this (I've attempted the first step, which is googling)
<HyP3r> And it's working well
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: What is the exact command you used to try to read or pastebin the installed system's /etc/crypttab ?
<EriC^^> HyP3r, ok, the last command would be xrandr --output <output> --mode <your mode>
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<HyP3r> But then I created this .xprofile http://pastebin.com/kMXRuMnB
<HyP3r> But it doenst work
<EriC^^> HyP3r, i think ubuntu doesn't use .xprofile
<EriC^^> you can add those in .profile in an if statement if you want, that's what i'd do
<EriC^^> not sure if there's a better way
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: oh, I' m sorry, haha, I' m so dumb. I just pasted the directory into terminal. Anyway, what command should I use?
<HyP3r> After logon I have a short time full hd (1920) but after a while its resets to 1024
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: pastebinit /mountpoint/etc/crypttab
<HyP3r> I don#t know why :(
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: Where /mountpoint/ is the directory that you mounted ubuntu_root to.
<HyP3r> EriC^^: I think I should do something like http://askubuntu.com/a/187430
<HyP3r> But I dont know what I shold place in the brackets <>
<HyP3r> Can some help me with this weird thing?
<_jomo> EriC^^: I purged and installed gdm again, seems like that fixed the "low graphics mode" error :]
<emsy2015> Jordan_U: there' s no such file or directory
<EriC^^> _jomo, cool :)
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: pastebinit /proc/mounts
<HyP3r> No one :(
<emsy2015> jordan_u:same
<EriC^^> HyP3r, modeline is what you get from the cvt command, device name is the output name i think, and modename is an arbitrary name you choose ( i think )
<HyP3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions also helps until restart and I need something which fixes that all
<HyP3r> EriC^^: how to get the device name?
<EriC^^> HyP3r, xrandr -q
<EriC^^> it's what you used with --output earlier
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: What is the exact and complete output of "pastebinit /proc/mounts"?
<HyP3r> Yep but what should I use?
<HyP3r> VGA1 ?
<EriC^^> if that's the device yeah
<emsy2015> bash: /proc/mounts: Permission denied
<emsy2015> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> emsy2015: That is *not* the output of "pastebinit /proc/mounts". Please run exactly the command I gave, with no modifications.
<setuid> Where might the LXD folks be hanging out?
<HyP3r> EriC^^: like that ?  http://pastebin.com/dbHSyXD8
<setuid> woop, on a whim, n/m, found them in #ubuntu-cloud
<oslo2015> how can i see current ubuntu version in terminal?
<EriC^^> HyP3r, drop the "1920x1080_60.00" in the modeline
<EriC^^> oslo2015, lsb_release -d
<HyP3r> EriC^^: can you create this I really don't get it
<oslo2015> thanks, <EriC^^>
<EriC^^> HyP3r, don't put the 1920... in the modeline, just the numbers that follow
<HyP3r> EriC^^: and what should I do if I want to add the other resolution 1280x720 ?
<sam_> hello world!
<EriC^^> HyP3r, i've no experience with xorg.conf sorry
<HyP3r> Someone  else?
<sam_> hey i would help you if i could
<sam_> sorry
<sam_> i am glad to even be having this conversation (monologue?)
<sam_> i.e. network is working
<sam_> sitting here experimenting with an old pentium 3 machine
<sam_> remember those folks?
<sam_> no lols coming my way yet?
<ChristW_> I remember those. I even remeber 8086...
<ChristW_> (I’m probably dating myself now…)
<sam_> lol :)
<sam_> made me laugh
<sam_> thx!
<ChristW_> My three favorite bytes are: EB 03 C3
<Farsus> I remember when computers were made from paper.
<genii> sam_: If you have a support question relating to your Ubuntu, this is the place to ask it... if you just want to basically chat then #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel for that
<sam_> Farsus: oh you were lucky... in the old days, i would even be happy to have piece of paper... and a pencil!
<sam_> genii: ok
<Farsus> :)
<sam_> i would love to chat, but i have to go now
<Farsus> sleep well, sam_
<sam_> keep the old junk humming! ;)
<Farsus> :)
<sam_> bye!
<Farsus> bahnhof.se!
<Farsus> he lives in the nuclear bunker!
<bekks> Nucular... It's pronounced Nucular :P
<Boywow> hey smart people... what is dejavu ?
<janot> Hi, everybody. I have a problem with very long/endless logout/restart in Ubuntu. This happens not every time, but maybe every 1 of 4 logouts/restarts...Should I file a bug report or ask at Askubuntu?
<k1l_> Boywow: you mean the font?
<Boywow> I mean the real meaning of deja vu.. not connected with ubuntu. By I know here you are people type ,,neo from matrix''
<Boywow> that's why I ask here
<k1l_> !ot | Boywow
<ubottu> Boywow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> Boywow, it is a font, in ubuntu. other meanings you can find on the interwebs
<apb1963> Why is that:  find . -iname "medi*pdf" fails to find a file I know exists and matches?
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<ntsp> apb1963 try find -iname medi\*pdf
<apb1963> ntsp: still doesn't find it
<Patero-angie> I have 10.04 on a pc that has its motherboard damaged
<dreamcat5> hi. how can i set these options below vv to persist across reboots ?
<dreamcat5>     sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra=2
<dreamcat5>     sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1
<kahtahs> apb1963: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<ntsp> dreamcat5 /etc/sysctl.conf
<ntsp> add the settings there
<dreamcat5> thanks ntsp
<Patero-angie> exactly
<Patero-angie> I didn't know dreamcat was a command to edit files
<ntsp> Patero-angie 10.04 is ancient :)
<Patero-angie> is still the best to me and it runs smoothie on my athlon xp
<dreamcat5> Patero-angie: i shall make a new program then, and call it 'dreamcat'. it shall do all the things.
<Patero-angie> dreamcat5: magnificu
<ntsp> Patero-angie 10.04 has passed the EOL on May 2013, that means no security fixes
<apb1963> kahtahs: ok, they use single quotes instead of double quotes.  That finds it, as long as I'm not in my home director and am one directory down.  Once found with single quotes, then it will find it with double quotes.  Bizarre.  Broken.
<dreamcat5> when people type the command 'dreamcat' it send the program arguments over TCP connecion to my computer. then wakes me up. and i type what it should be, and it goes back to their computer the result.
<apb1963> kahtahs: and thank you.
<ntsp> dreamcat5 slowest text editor in the world :p
<cyanogen_pwnz> hello
<ntsp> ello
<kahtahs> < ntsp> Patero-angie 10.04 has passed the EOL on May 2013, that means no security fixes <- server is still supported till may 2015
<kahtahs> *april
<ntsp> he said pc, assumed desktop
<AudaxNovus> I have an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS machine on a subdomain (iplayguitar0702.koding.io)
<AudaxNovus> The host is koding.com
<AudaxNovus> During Postfix initial installation, what should I enter as the "mail name"?
<AudaxNovus> Should I enter the subdomain (which is all this machine has access to) or the full thing?
<daftykins> you just stated two different TLDs 0o
<dtscodefish> if i installed ubuntu to my whole hdd, and wanted to change it so it was only on half of the hdd, how would i dothat?
<daftykins> dtscodefish: boot live session, resize with gparted
<dtscodefish> daftykins: ty. a live session would be via the usb stick i installed it to right?
<rww> yes
<daftykins> dtscodefish: installed from
<kaotic_> Hey did anybody else getting an error booting up ubuntu today?
<multiverse> Hello, I recently installed 14.10, and tried to start NFS, but I get the following messages:  Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel.
<multiverse> I don’t know what to do for a quick fix, cause I’m a newbie.
<kaotic_> I had the same problem but , so how my issue fixed itself
<YukonSpector> multiverse, Article I used to solve that problem. http://askubuntu.com/questions/507983/nfs-kernel-daemon-no-support-in-current-kernel
<kaotic_> multiverse , i'm a newbie as well um did you try to google it?
<YukonSpector> installing the nfs-kernel-server and a reboot did it for me.
<multiverse> alas, not for me.  But I will review that article.  kaotic, I did.
<kaotic_> Hey and i'm also new to this whole irc , and i'm not familiar with it what so ever , anybody want to give me some pointers that i can use?
<SchrodingersScat> !irc | kaotic_
<ubottu> kaotic_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kaotic_> Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | kaotic_
<ubottu> kaotic_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SchrodingersScat> kaotic_: because !who
<kaotic_> How would i go about setting up my own IRC server is that all in there as well or what?
<YukonSpector> multiverse, bummer. Guess I got off easy then.
<kaotic_> How do I log out of this irc chat and then log into another?
<daftykins> kaotic_: you mean change server? depends what client you're typing from
<daftykins> typically just "/server servernamehere.com" might work
<bprompt_> kaotic_:   you can just /part a channel and /join another, same server, if that's what you mean
<kaotic_> daftykins: Thanks!
<Guiri> Hi.  I think I botched my `service` command somehow.  `sudo service nginx status` returns nothing, and nginx isn't running.
<packetz> Hello
<Megabyte> Hello, everyone
<Megabyte> Could you please enlighten me here?
<Megabyte> "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, along with its regular enterprise
<Megabyte> releases and security updates."
<DANDOUN> HELLO THERE
<buddd> its free i'm on it i didn't pay anything
<Pici> Megabyte: Whats the question?
<buddd> they're real and they're wonderful
<Megabyte> Pici, It says "Ubuntu will always be free of charge". Does it mean we only have one Ubuntu?
<Megabyte> Why is it listing "regular enterprise releases" separately?
<daftykins> Megabyte: nothing in those words indicates quantity of editions
<Megabyte> daftykins, What is it referring to?
<k1l_> Megabyte: its not excluding anything
<Bashing-om> Megabyte: The term 'ubuntu' is collective in that there are many releases under that umbrella .
<Danato> some software are free for home users, but really expensive for companies
<Danato> its saying its not the case with Ubuntu
<Megabyte> k1l_, Can't it just say then, "All releases of Ubuntu will be free"?
<Pici> Sure, but thats boring, and not what Marketing people get paid to do.
<daftykins> Megabyte: is English not your first language? it makes total sense
<IdleOne> Mega: tomato/tomato
<k1l_> Megabyte: because than you would join here and ask what is meant with "all" ;p
<Danato> they want to make it clear for enterprises, to make it clear that there are no tiny phrases somewhere saying that only applies to home computers
<Megabyte> daftykins, It's not my first language
<Megabyte> Pici, lol
<Megabyte> Pici, I guess I'm a boring person
<Megabyte> Thanks, guys
<multiverse> How do I load the NFS kernel module on 14.10?
<genii> Maybe something like sudo modprobe nfs   ( or nfsv4 or nfsv3, etcetera)
<junix> hello everyone...
<multiverse> modprobe nfs
<multiverse> modprobe: FATAL: Module nfs not found.
<junix> i'm new to this here, and i would like to know if anyone here can help me with a problem that i have with a server.
<acz32> is this ubuntu-only or can we ask about other flavors
<daftykins> junix: you can ask but #ubuntu-server might make more sense
<acz32> nobody is answering in #lubuntu
<rww> acz32: you can ask about other official flavors. Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.
<rww> Lubuntu is fine
<acz32> i'm unable to start lubuntu in a live environment or install it. i end up with the center image. what's going on https://imgur.com/a/XMf5U
<acz32> using virtualbox
<mircx1> hello i have problem i try install smtp
<multiverse> Good idea, thanks
<mircx1> and i get this
<mircx1> Escape character is '^]'.
<mircx1> 220 ubuntu.ubuntu-domain ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<mircx1> 421 4.4.2 ubuntu.ubuntu-domain Error: timeout exceeded
<mircx1> Connection closed by foreign host.
<k1l_> mircx1: please put the command and output into a pastebin and show the link here
<junix> thank you dftykins will try that channels
<htqp> how can I have kernel 3.18 on trusty?
<k1l_> htqp: only with a mainline kernel
<k1l_> !mainline | htqp
<ubottu> htqp: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<mircx1> ok this my problem
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10520134/
<mircx1> i try install smtp and i get error
<htqp> k1l_: thank you
<k1l_> mircx1: what command? please put all output in there
<mircx1> i put in paste
<mircx1> ohh
<mircx1> this command
<mircx1> telnet localhost 25
<mircx1> but i change this to my ip
<daftykins> mircx1: please press enter less
<k1l_> i dont understand what you want to do there or what you use there at all.
<daftykins> looks like an attempt at banner grabbing then sending spam manually
<mircx1> i used with this guide
<mircx1> and i install this in ubuntu 12
<mircx1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<jatt> is google chrome 41.0.2272.76 (64-bit) broken on ubuntu? scrolling doesn't seem to work anymore
<OerHeks> jatt, current official chrome is 40.0.2214.115, how did you get 41.x ?
<jatt> I've:
<jatt> ii  google-chrome-stable                  41.0.2272.76-1                             amd64        The web browser from Google
<jatt> upgraded just now
<OerHeks> i just checked updates, noticed 41.x ..
<jatt> scroll doesn't work at all, after upgrade
<junix> i will ask the question here anyway of my problem....
<OerHeks> jatt, file a bugreport ? use their own "help> report a bug" menu
<junix> i have a virtual server that was powered off wrong and i have a problem rebooting, and a message as follows: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<jatt> does it work fine for you?
<OerHeks> jatt, i keep 41.x on hold now, i think
<OerHeks> or wait, i just update and sewe if i have that issue too
<jatt> ok fair enough
<bekks> junix: What are the lines before that?
<OerHeks> jatt, scrolling up/down and left/right works fine here
<jatt> OerHeks: ok great, thanks. it should be something with my setup then
<k1l_> jatt: check plugins. maybe try a clean one
<bruce927> I've just installed xubuntu on my hp stream, and most everything works, but because the trackpad is one solid button it won't let me drag when hold down the button and moving my finger
<junix> bekks: two lines before.... sd 2;0:0:0: timing out command, waited 180s
<bruce927> Is there any sort of xconfig or something to mark the bottom portion of the trackpad as not touchable, just a button?
<junix> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 5415352
<daftykins> junix: what kind of virtual server?
<bekks> junix: your disk is broken.
<junix> bekks: this has happen before and it took about 3 to 4 hours to reboot
<bekks> junix: Contact your hoster, the host running your VPS is broken.
<junix> VPS?
<Squall5668> junix: if this has happend before, your physical disks are about to get trashed. Still try to run fsck from a live cd
<OerHeks> jatt, you might want to clean chrome, ~/.config/google-chrome
<bekks> junix: your virtual server.
<yorwos> guyz, i run the application RecordMyDekstop and i dont know how to stop the recording ?
<ad__> .
<junix> bekks: in house hosted
<SchrodingersScat> yorwos: do you see a red circle somewhere in your indicator icons?
<bekks> junix: Doesnt matter. It hsa a broken disk.
<SchrodingersScat> yorwos: actually it's probably a grey square
<yorwos> no , just a tiny border grey ariound my screen
<SchrodingersScat> yorwos: that may be gtkrecordmydesktop I'm thinking of, did you run this from commandline?
<junix> Squall5668: i have a some disk partition where the OS is install and a mounted parttion of 4 tbytes
<yorwos> no,i jsut used application finder it was preinstalled already
<bekks> junix: And your disk is broken.
<genii> junix: I/O error is hardware
<junix> bekks: its a san where drive space is shared
<bekks> junix: So contact the admin of that SAN.
<yorwos> in my task manager i can see recordmydesktop -o blabla running, should i just kill the proccess ?
<daftykins> Squall5668: sorry but if a disk had bad sectors fsck is not what you'd even consider doing ;)
<bekks> Squall5668: And fsck will not repair bad sectors.
<junix> daftulins: what would be the fix
<bekks> junix: Replace the disk.
<daftykins> junix: as bekks says :) but if you could boot a live session on whatever host machine is running this server, we could prove this.
<junix> bekks: let me ask the SAN admin if there is any problems with hardware
<bekks> Or contact the SAN admin, who will replace the disk and restore the backups. :)
<bekks> junix: Obviously there are problems.
<junix> daftykins: i will reboot the server and bootup with a live cd
<daftykins> junix: is this machine some kind of vmware ESXi host or similar?
<junix> daftykins:is a virtual inside a vmware esxi hosts
<bekks> junix: So contact the VMware admin as well.
<junix> all off the windows vm boot up ok but not the linux one
<Gerowen> I'm trying to connect to a wireless network via the terminal, and I've got my password entered, but when I hit enter it just jumps down one line to a > character instead of accepting the command.  I'm guessing it has something to do with the special characters in my password.  How would I fix this?
<luis_> Gerowen: try quotes
<luis_> "password"
<Gerowen> tried that, right now it's:
<jonas_> :vipah ???
<Gerowen> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid AdamsFamily key passwordhere
<junix> daftykins: after booting the vm with a live cd, what would i do to see what is wrong. i'm not to good in linux...
<bruce927> Does anyone know how to mark a certain bit of my trackpad as a dead zone?
<daftykins> junix: is it an ubuntu 12.04+ ?
<Guest14082> jonnas1977
<junix> 10.04
<daftykins> 10.04 desktop is EOL :S
<daftykins> unsupported and dead as the dodo
<Guest14082> donny e du där
<nibbler> Gerowen: > results when you open quotes and don't close them. maybe you have a quote in your password
<daftykins> !info smartmontools lucid
<bekks> bruce927: colored pen, there you go ;) Honestly, i doubt there is a chance to do so, using a trackpad.
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<junix> yes, i was in the proccess of upgrading
<Gerowen> nibbler: I probably do, I'll just hardwire it for the time being, it's no biggie.
<daftykins> junix: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" (where sdX is the hard disk you want to check, "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo parted -l" would let you see the disks
<daftykins> !info pastebinit lucid
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<daftykins> yay
<junix> daftykins: the installation of the smartmontools will be install in the live cd session?
<junix> not on the server itself
<daftykins> junix: yep
<buddd> need to write a raw_input statement that asks for 2 parameters: from x to y. Is there an elegant way to do this?
<daftykins> in RAM, technically
<daftykins> buddd: #bash
<junix> daftykins: let me try that will post the out come
<buddd> sorry meant to send to python
<nibbler> Gerowen: if you have single quote in the password, quote the whole password in doubles, or vice versa. or escape the quote
<junix> daftykins: there is not need to let the vm trying to boot from where it is, just power off and boot from live cd?
<daftykins> junix: correct
<yorwos> i killed recordmydesktop application while recording the video and i got a msg ur video is saved program closed unexpected or something , now i go to the directory and i cant find any saved file, either any file on /tmp
<bruce927> buddd, Probably something like  if 1 <= input < 10: :P
<Gerowen> nibbler: I was trying to connect to the wireless with Clonezilla to make a backup image of a laptop to my server over the network, and the wireless is secured with a 63 character WPA2 password, so I just went ahead and sat it beside the router and hardwired it.
<amancer1> Hey, someone up?
<freeroute> I'm laying in bed
<amancer1> Good enough for me, I guess
<k1l_> amancer1: better ask your question before all 1800 users start to greet everyone
<freeroute> saucy
<dtscodefish> hey guys i cant get unetbootin started. someone help/
<freeroute> you guys
<freeroute> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<josephleon> I know I can use the mv command to mv files on my server but what is the best way to move files from one server to another?
<freeroute> also more details won't hurt dtscodefish
<k1l_> josephleon: "scp"
<dtscodefish> freeroute: theres not much. it runs gksudo, then nothing happens
<k1l_> josephleon: or even rsync using ssh
<josephleon> k1l_ right thanks
<a7i3n> ubotto is so wordy :)
<dtscodefish> when i run it from the terminal it says it cant connect to the xserver
<amancer1> Is it normal to have usernames called "colord, rtkit, nobody, whoopsie, avahi" listed when executing: "ls -l /proc"?
<freeroute> dtscodefish: on what are you running unetbootin from? What are you trying to do with unetbootin? How are you trying to start it up?
<cimbakahn> "overwrite files to hide contents"    <------ Does it lay down ONES and ZEROS?
<freeroute> amancer1: yes
<amancer1> freeroute: Thanks.
<cimbakahn> Thank you so very much for answering!
<dtscodefish> running it from ubuntu 14.04. trying to install an iso to a flashdrive. im trying to start it by clicking the top button thing you use to find your apps
<nibbler> Gerowen: ah, okay. i guess thatsa good idea anyway, considering the ammount of data
<daftykins> dtscodefish: i would not use unetbootin
<lulimay> Hi! I have installed openjdk-7-jre using apt-get and an application has asked me to create a path to jps, however jps doesn't seem to exist where people say it's going to. Can anyone help me out?
<daftykins> dtscodefish: you want to make up a flash drive with an ubuntu, from within ubuntu?
<dtscodefish> what do you recommend daftykins?
<dtscodefish> no, i want to make a windows flashdrive on ubuntu
<daftykins> dtscodefish: oh, that's really buggy with unetbootin i think
<daftykins> dtscodefish: 7 or 8? legacy boot or EFI?
<dtscodefish> 7 legacy
<freeroute> amancer1: those are just system users, if you check out /etc/passwd you can see that those system users don't have a shell
<daftykins> ah, yeah that's gonna be a challenge from what i've heard
<Ben64> should probably ask ##windows
<dtscodefish> if its that hard ill just grab a dvd
<freeroute> dtscodefish: try to run it from terminal
<amancer1> freeroute: Cool, thanks!
<amancer1> freeroute: I'm currently trying to set up i2p and get "Cannot find /proc/version - is /proc mounted?" when trying to launch it. That's how I originaly got there.
<freeroute> lol there's definitely something wrong if /proc/version is not found
<Steve33`> Hello. Is there any way I can generate arrays in bash from Xaa to Xbx without actually typping 52 times? Xaa Xab...Xax...Xba...Xbx ? Thanks
<daftykins> Steve33`: ask #bash perhaps
<Steve33`> ok thanks
<Nikesh> How can I change how Unity scrolls through alt+tab? i.e. If I have four firefox windows open, I need to pause at Firefox, then it will show the four windows open, But i would rather see all of those windows by default
<Wug> Steve33`: echo Xa{a..z} Xb{a..x}
<AudaxNovus> If I have access to a VM on a subdomain and subdomain only, dhring the initial setup after doing apt-get install postfix, what should I set the 'mail name' to?
<amancer1> freeroute: That doesn't sound good, I'll guess I'm going to look into that.
<Wug> Steve33`: wait, your case is even simpler. echo X{a,b}{a..x}
<syrius> for distributing a binary, would building on 14.04 or 12.04 be more appropriate for reaching the max # of people able to run it?
<Steve33`> Wug, thanks a lot!
<daftykins> well, consider 12.04 support ends April 2017
<Wug> I've got a question too
<daftykins> so it'd make sense to make something work on both right now
<syrius> daftykins: people on 14.04 should be able to run 12.04 binaries with little to no issue, yeah?
<Steve33`> Wug, yes
<daftykins> syrius: not sure on that one, i'm no dev i'm afraid
<syrius> daftykins: ah, ok.. ty
<amancer1> freeroute: I can open /proc/version: Linux version 3.2.0-77-generic (buildd@phianna) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #112-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 10 15:22:22 UTC 2015"... So it's there I guess?
<Wug> say I have a desktop ubuntu machine running an X environment, and I also have a windows machine running xming.  I want to be able to launch programs somehow such that they are displayed simultaneously on both X screens
<syrius> Wug: you'd be better off running a NoMachine connection
<freeroute> amancer1: yeah (btw, always use cat or echo for that)
<freeroute> err, cat I meant
<Wug> syrius: I don't know what that means.
<m1dnight_> guys, is /usr/local/sbin in the environment for a user that is not allowed to have sudo rights?
<syrius> Wug: it's a remote desktiop application that allows simultaneous viewing of the remote desktop
<syrius> and it's free
<freeroute> mircx1: no, sbin is for users with root privs
<daftykins> Wug: teamviewer would make most sense i think there
<freeroute> m1dnight_: I meant
<m1dnight_> aha! :)
<syrius> daftykins: NX is a free teamviewer essentially but can work on local networks directly for far increased performance
<amancer1> freeroute: How do I echo/cat the content of a file?
<syrius> amancer1: cat file
<Wug> this would be for working remotely, and you can't use teamviewer commercially without a license
<daftykins> syrius: ah-har good to know, thanks
<Wug> and TV licenses are hella expensive.
<syrius> Wug: exactly, which is why NX is a good alternative
<amancer1> syrius: I feel like such a noob. Thanks to you guys, thanks to the community, thanks to this channel (Y)
<syrius> amancer1: np
<Wug> I'll look into it, but under the circumstances and given the configurations I've tried I've been more impressed with single-window forwarding as opposed to whole-session forwarding
<Wug> i.e. something like vnc
<syrius> but wouldn't single-window forwarding be pretty awkard for the person on the other end?
<syrius> since you have no peripheral of anything else on their screen
<stijndg> since when is teamviewer not free? been using it for 2 years without me paying anything...
<Wug> there is only one person, and it's me. it's just a question of me being in the office, or at home
<syrius> then why not just use X11 forwarding for the specific program?
<syrius> ah
<Wug> that's what I'm currently doing
<syrius> but you want it there when you get into the office as well
<Wug> yes, precisely
<Wug> X forwarding through some magical x proxy that outputs to multiple displays simultaneously would probably be sufficient
<Wug> which is how I found dmx
<Wug> but I have no idea if that will actually work for this, so I figured I'd ask to see if someone else has tried something like this
<syrius> Wug: no, i think most people just use remote screen view... and are you only planning on running 1 program at a time on the remote server?
<freeroute> amancer1: http://linuxcommand.org/
<Wug> if I found something that worked really well but had a 1-program limitation, I could probably make it work
<freeroute> that helps
<syrius> stijndg: teamviewer has always cost $$$ for commercial use
<syrius> if you're using it in the office that's against their license terms
<Wug> well, if you're using it for work that's against their license
<syrius> you CAN download it and use it all you want, but when you install/run it you select what your usage is
<Wug> chances are if you're using it from the office to do non-work things on your home computer, that's technically ok
<ikonia> I doubt thats "ok"
<ikonia> most offices will block that
<ikonia> and most offices will have an interenet usage policy to stop that
<daftykins> i think the idea is that which you profit from
<Wug> yes, but that's not a license issue with teamviewer
<daftykins> (for what commercial purposes means)
<daftykins> so if someone paid you to fix their system remotely...
<Wug> that's the sort of thing teamviewer was designed for
<Wug> I'm not sure they license it with the use case of remotely working on one computer in mind
<Wug> it's like $900 for a single-connection license
<ikonia> email the teamviewer team and ask them for clarification
<Squall5668> daftykins: it's very 'loose'. You'd be better off blocking it in your office. If you are using it from there to connect to home and trasnfer files for work that you forgot, is it commercial or personal use?
<ikonia> any doubt, ask the people wh owrite it
<daftykins> i'd hope i weren't using teamviewer for that kind of task :D
<Squall5668> Heh, point. Back to topic!
<Wug> regardless I don't want to use teamviewer for this, because I would have to jump through hoops to make it work. the office has an external SSH proxy already so X forwarding is a triviality, but anything beyond that I need all sorts of tunnels for
<_DB> hey guys I have a external cd drive anyway I can boot from it?
<ikonia> if your bios supports it
<_DB> or set it to boot on next start up
<Wug> that question has different answers depending on what hardware you have. have you tried it?
<_DB> yeah I went to the boot menu
<_DB> but it doesnt show up
<ikonia> then it doesn't support it
<_DB> uhhh
<Wug> can you boot from other usb devices
<_DB> yeah
<Wug> maybe try disconnecting all of the other boot devices, plug just that one in, and see if it works automatically
<_DB> how can I run a windows install inside ubuntu?
<ikonia> _DB: you don't
<_DB> through wine? or virtual box?
<ikonia> neither
<Wug> "inside" ubuntu, you'd need some sort of virtualization platform
<_DB> yeah thats what I figured with wine or virtual box
<burkmat> _DB: VirtualBox works.
<burkmat> _DB: Wine doesn't provide what you're looking for.
<k1l_> _DB: wine can only run windows apps. but not windows
<Wug> you can run windows programs (to a degree) without virtualization using wine, and installing one alongside the other is trivially easy to do but will not let you run both at once, obviously.
<ikonia> thats is not an install inside ubuntu
<ikonia> that will install to a virtual machine
<_DB> Ive made 2 bootable usb with windows 7 none have worked
<_DB> no no
<_DB> I want to dual boot
<ikonia> _DB: the ##windows channel can help you with that
<Wug> ikonia: potato potato *inflection differences*
<_DB> but I cant seem to get windows 7 installed
<ikonia> Wug: no, thats significant
<burkmat> _DB: How did you make the USBs? Did you use Unetbootin?
<_DB> no I used winUSb
<Wug> running windows inside a virtual machine inside ubuntu is running windows inside ubuntu via the transitive property.
<k1l_> _DB: you cant install windows from a running ubuntu. please ask the ##windows guys how to proceed with that install
<_DB> then I used rufus on a windows environment
<Wug> _DB: windows is not particularly friendly to live USB configurations
<Greencloud> Does the latest version of ubuntu still uses GRUB?
<ikonia> Greencloud: yes
<Wug> grub2 in fact
<Wug> they ultimately behave similarly, but much of the configuration process is different
<Wug> make sure you read the documentation for the correct version
<acz32> my installation is aborting due to "unsafe swap space". but i haven't even defined swap yet. i just selected to encrypt disk and use LVM. what should i do? https://i.imgur.com/C91Fxdd.png
<Greencloud> @_DB: if thats the case you can try install windows first then let grub in ubuntu sort of auto detect ur windows. Worked for me before when i was still using ubuntu
<Wug> _DB: if you want to dual boot, I suggest you use gparted to repartition (shrinking other partitions as necessary to create a 40GB empty primary partition) and run the windows installer, which should do the rest for you
<_DB> how would I run the windows installer?
<Ben64> _DB: ask ##windows
<Wug> _DB: it's the windows install CD.
<Wug> you'd boot from it
<Ben64> acz32: do you actually need encryption
<daftykins> acz32: what is that? doesn't really look like a standard ubuntu to me 0o but granted i've not seen them all
<Wug> like I said, windows gets cranky running from USB devices. you may manage to get it to work but YMMV
<_DB> what if I resize my partition and run virtual box?
<acz32> Ben64: no, i'm just experimenting in a vm
<acz32> daftykins: lubuntu
<acz32> i don't even want swap space
<Wug> _DB: I don't know why you'd bother to do that, since if you're virtualizing it you can keep the windows filesystem on your linux filesystem as a flat file
<Ben64> acz32: encryption in general is more trouble than its worth, id suggest doing away with it
<Wug> acz32: can you ctrl+alt+f1 to bring up a tty, and run swapoff?
<acz32> Ben64: thanks for sharing your opinion but it doesn't answer my question
<Greencloud> _DB: after u successfully install windows, u can then set the partitions u need for ubuntu, like ur boot, swap, home, drive, etc..
<Ben64> acz32: thats why i asked if you needed encryption, to which you replied "no"
<acz32> Wug: i'll try that thanks
<acz32> Ben64: i don't NEED it. so what?
<acz32> i am trying to do it either way
<burkmat> _DB: What do you intend to use your Windows installation for? Gaming? Or just certain Windows applications?
<Ben64> acz32: ok then do what the error message you posted says. stop being so combative
<_DB> certain windows apps
<_DB> Im developing games in unity
<Wug> Ben64: while that's a pretty valid point, there is definitely an argument for experimentation for the sake of experimentation
<_DB> and it only runs on windows and mac
<_DB> i recently had to format my HDD when I botched a windows 8 removal
<burkmat> _DB: If a Virtual Machine is good enough, I wuold recommend it. It has a lot of benefits in my opinion, and is a lot easier to set up.
<acz32> Wug: your suggestion worked. i didn't know you could access a shell during the installer process. thanks
<burkmat> _DB: You should know that a virtual machine is good for most things you might want to do in a Windows environment, except high-performance video/audio stuff like gaming.
<Wug> acz32: idk where it got the swap from, maybe it found a swap partition already on the disk and used that?
<_DB> I probably shouldnt try to develop games
<_DB> in a virtual environment
<_DB> as soon as I start stress testing or importing big models it will probably crash
<Wug> developing them in a virtual environment will be fine. testing them or playing them not so much
<_DB> lol
<acz32> Wug: i don't know. it's in its own VM in virtualbox. shouldn't have any swap, just an empty disk
<arvenius> ctrl-f5 is your friend
<burkmat> _DB: It won't crash, but it will take a lot longer and if you're doing advanced video stuff you might get issues.
<burkmat> _DB: You should probably have dual boot though.
<_DB> thats what im aiming for
<_DB> but windows 7 doesnt want to install for some reason lol
<_DB> I have a external cd drive but it wont boot
<Ben64> _DB: ask ##windows !!
<_DB> I also have a iso saved on my ubuntu in my downloads
<_DB> sepeck  then figure that out first. 6:25:31 PM sepeck  we're not really a dual boot channel, just fyi
<_DB> I did ^^
<k1l_> _DB: please stick to ubuntu support in here. (already asked you several times now)
<_DB> OMFGGG!!
<_DB> i hate windows
<jtllo> :D
<jtllo> You love Windows!
<_DB> ive spent two weeks unable to install this because the OS selection was set to windows 8
<_DB> and im trying to install 7
<jtllo> that sux
<Squall5668> no, THAT sucks
<k1l_> _DB: this is not a "talk about windows" channel. stick to ubuntu support in here.
<Wug> I once got muted in this channel for like 4 months because I said "god damnit ubuntu". I was angry (and I am still angry) because my editor crashed (and still crashes, bug remains unfixed) and I assert that my fury was justified
<Wug> crashing editors is not ok
<k1l_> !ot |  Wug
<ubottu> Wug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<McMido> hmm any idea why my ubuntu freezes suddenly ?
<k1l_> McMido: see the logs
<McMido> K1rk: alright ill check it
<k1l_> like dmesg or syslog in /var/log
<Ladon> Can I change the default local lftp directory?
<McMido> k1l_: is thats normal ?? , http://paste.ubuntu.com/10520808/
<MoPac> McMido: Are the freezes happening when you're doing something like changing the volume or starting to watch a video?
<McMido> just surfing like 10+ web sites. thats all
#ubuntu 2015-03-04
<RudeViper> If there has been a major hardware change
<RudeViper> crud - fat fingers - sorry
<RudeViper> If there has been a major hardware change in a server running Ubuntu server 14.04 - such as adding an SATA controller card - do you have to totally reinstall or should the OS pick it up?
<genii> RudeViper: The OS usually picks it up and loads the correct drivers during boot time.
<RudeViper> bummer then - I had them in my win7 machine and they worked - picked up in bios but ubuntu isn't picking them
<genii> RudeViper: Is this some raid controller?
<RudeViper> according to the manufacturer's site - support is built into the linux kernel - so I don't know what to do - Silicon Images 3512
<RudeViper> I don't know if it is a rad controller or not
<RudeViper> It's a pci-e stata controller - so probably
<genii> RudeViper: Hm, maybe do a lsmod | grep sata_sil   and see if the driver is loaded
<RudeViper> sata_sil   13525   0
<RudeViper> so yeah it is - but can't see either of the drives on it - do I need to install raid drivers?
<genii> Likely it's one of those "fakeraid" type where all lifting is done in the OS and not in hardware
<genii> RudeViper: If you had a raid array you made in Windows odds are you're not going to be able to get to it from linux.
<RudeViper> no raid in windows - just hard drives -
<RudeViper> didn't set up raid in winodws
<genii> RudeViper: Does sudo fdisk -l     ..show them?
<RudeViper> yes it does
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<RudeViper> um - how do I copy out of terminal window to pastebin
<RudeViper> sorry - been a while for me
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: Select then ctrl+shift+c to copy.
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: Or run "sudo parted -l 2>&1 | pastebinit" then "sudo blkid | pastebinit".
<RudeViper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521411/
<RudeViper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521417/
<auzty> hello, how to allow specific port in iptables FORWARD policy ?
<auzty> i have 1 Forward Policy that forward all traffic, but i want to filter it, only specific port that will be forwarded
<qrod> hola perras
<qrod> :3
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521411/ sorry forgot
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521417/
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: OK, and your newly added disk is the TOSHIBA MK2555GS?
<qrod> holo
<qrod> quien quiere ver penes?
<qrod> venudos
<qrod> ???
<qrod> ??????
<qrod> ????????????
<qrod> ????????????????????
<qrod> ?????????????????????
<qrod> ?????????????????
<bazhang> !es | qrod
<ubottu> qrod: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<m000gle> Could someone help me remove a package (tt-rss) which is proving problematic?  I cancelled the installation once I realized it would require the use of a sql database and web server backend.  Now, apt-get won't let me remove or purge until it is installed.  I am hoping to simply remove/purge the package.
<m000gle> Obviously, I've tried "sudo apt-get remove" and "sudo apt-get purge tt-rss" with no luck
<m000gle> This is probably simple for someone with a bit more experience than me :)
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, yes one of them
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: Is the other the ATA Maxtor 6Y160M0 or do you have more than two drives?
<rypervenche> m000gle: Fix the install with "sudo apt-get install -f" then purge it and run "sudo apt-get autoremove" afterward.
<RudeViper> on that controller there are two - the 1tb and the 160 GB
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: How many drives are currently connected to this machine?
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, but gparted is only picking up the two drives on the mboard -  there are 5 total
<m000gle> rypervenche "sudo apt-get install -f" attempts to complete the installation, database setup, web server setup etc.
<rypervenche> m000gle: Yes, let it.
<rypervenche> m000gle: Then purge everything.
<m000gle> rypervenche I'm hoping to undo the installation, and not setup either
<m000gle> rypervenche ok, so purging will remove any entries in the pgsql database and apache server?
<rypervenche> m000gle: You might be able to apt-get -f install, then ctrl+c while it's doing stuff, but you'd have to time it really qwell.
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: dmesg | pastebinit
<rypervenche> m000gle: But you can purge it then remove the directories where it puts stuff, /var/lib/mysql and /var/lib/psql or something like that.
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521532/
<m000gle> rypervenche: Worked like a charm.  Thanks! :)
<rypervenche> m000gle: ^^
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: lspci | pastebinit
<hardtail> Hi guys, I have a 2011 MBP that I installed Ubuntu on. At first I installed rEFInd Boot Manager last night. The only way I could get into the installer was with the boot flags 'nomodeset'. So I entered the installer and completed the Ubuntu install on my second partition of the hdd. After rebooting I noticed that the boot manager no longer was pres
<hardtail> ent and it booted into Ubuntu. The screen was violet and I could hear the chime but no graphics. Is anyone familiar with this boot loader? Why won't it persist after the install and how can I force nomodeset?
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521555/
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, please note - there are 2 sata cards installed - the sil3512 and the JMicron one - I haven't looked to see if there are drivers for the second one yet - just knew I had to get the sil one working first - it has the 1TB drive on it
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: Is your power supply beefy enough to support all of your hardware?
<RudeViper> yeah - pretty sure - unit had alot more on it before and it worked fine - plus I am on it right now - it had more when it was running windows - i just pulled all the junk out of it
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, plus it had a GeForce 550 Ti in it that I pulled out - using on board video now
<padhu> Hi to all
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: My only hail mary idea is that you have some RAID metadata on the drives connected to the SiL raid controller, and that's somehow preventing the controller from passing them on to the OS. Maybe try connecting the drives in another way and zeroing them.
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, that I CANNOT do - the 1TB drive is 3/4 full and don't have anywhere to move the data....
<padhu> t
<padhu> s
<genii> RudeViper: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Sata_sil Known Problems.. "Some reports of data corruption when paired with NVIDIA chipsets"
<genii> RudeViper: From your earlier pastebins I see you have a lot of NVIDIA hardware, I'm thinking this is the most likely explanation
<RudeViper> genii, oh crud.... that limits me to 1 drive on the JMicron card then -
<RudeViper> genii, thanks for finding that
<RudeViper> genii, since I have made these changes - several drives and the two controller cards - would it be best just to reinstall - it is basically a virgin system to begin with
<Nikesh> What's the easiest way to make a screencast in Ubuntu? I tried gtk-recordmydesktop but the output was pixelated/distorted, possibly due to a low quality video card?
<genii> RudeViper: I think I'd just yank out the problemmatic one and use the JMicron
<genii> RudeViper: Reinstall should not be needed
<RudeViper> genii, I need more sata ports - the jmicron only has 1 - do you know of any that work well right out of the box for ubuntu?
<Whitor> zq1s2erereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee65356
<genii> RudeViper: Almost all Adaptec do
<Whitor> Sorry, 10 mth old ...
<genii> Whitor: I was thinking cat on the keyboard :)
<genii> RudeViper: I've also had good luck with Promise SATA cards under linux
<RudeViper> genii, adaptec - lol cheapest card from new egg is $140
<genii> RudeViper: Yep. But they do make good stuff.
<RudeViper> genii, disabled here - can't afford that - have to find another solution
<Whitor> I used to love adaptec for scsi ... the good ole 2940uw   ... great card!
<genii> RudeViper: You could probably pick up a Promise TX4 for fairly cheap
<Whitor> or 29160... even better
<RudeViper> genii, yeah $25 bucks is more affordable
<Whitor> ignore my comments please... they are 12 years old
<genii> Whitor: I still have a bunch of those, the 29160
<Whitor> I used to build non linear video editing machines... we used these all day long
<Whitor> I've got boxes
<Brady4MVP> Is there any command that you know of that will give back the model of a server ?
<crlcan81> I'm having an odd error every time I try and use an iso to install a windows exe in Wine. For some reason any time I try and install it a little window comes up and says 'permission denied', I even changed permissions on the iso so everyone could access it, and it still did it to me.
<crlcan81> I can find out what wine version I"m using if need be.
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and the outptu of "ls -l /path/to/program.exe".
<crlcan81> I'll have to attempt to remember what the path to the exe is, I don't remember how to list the mounted programs.
<crlcan81> how do I check the contents of proc mounts?
<crlcan81> I've never done this before, before 14.04 all I had to do was mount the isos and they worked fine.
<crlcan81> I'm pretty stupid when it comes to terminal
<Ben64> crlcan81: "cat /proc/mounts"
<Euclide> Hello!
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: pastebinit /proc/mounts
<Ben64> thats probably better ^
<Euclide> Is epkinet down?
<Euclide> please
<Ben64> Euclide: no idea what that is, but it doesn't sound related to ubuntu
<crlcan81> I'll have to install pastebinit first.
<crlcan81> give me asec
<Euclide> its a network same freenode , sorry for my bad english i'm french
<Euclide> i woud like connect to an irc chat but when i choose epiknet in the list i have an error
<crlcan81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10521959/ here's the proc/mounts
<crlcan81> now how do I find out what the disk I mounted is listed under?
<rypervenche> Euclide: Ceci n'est pas l'endroit, try their website maybe.
<crlcan81> when I do dir it only shows my stuff in my personal folder, not anything mounted.
<crlcan81> well my home folder that is.
<Euclide> Well , thanks i'll try , have a nice day ! :)
<Euclide> sorry for the desragemment
<Ben64> crlcan81: not seeing an iso mounted at all
<crlcan81> weird..
<crlcan81> I used archive mounter to mount it.
<crlcan81> could that be the problem?
<Ben64> perhaps
<crlcan81> As I said this didn't start happening to me till I updated to 14.04, when I was on any earlier versions Wine worked perfectly fine for me.
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: Check /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<crlcan81> how, by typing 'check /run/user/1000/gvfs/'?
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: ls /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: You will probably find that there is a directory there named after your iso file.
<crlcan81> it says the iso is mounted
<crlcan81> yep
<crlcan81> it says it's listed there.
<crlcan81> how do I access that?
<Ben64> crlcan81: what is this exe you're trying to run/install ?
<Jordan_U> crlcan81: Ok, please pastebin the output of "ls /run/user/1000/gvfs/iso_name_here/path/to/program.exe".
<crlcan81> the install exe from the iso I have.
<crlcan81> I've gotten a few games on Iso and I want to install them.
<crlcan81> That's just it guys I don't KNOW the iso's path to program.
<Ben64> crlcan81: have you checked the appdb for compatibility and any tricks to get it working?
<crlcan81> what, the iso?
 * crlcan81 notes it's pirated content, that's kind of hard to do.
<Ben64> :|
<crlcan81> Again I never had this problem until 14.04, I don't know what changed from 12.04 to 14.04 but it's starting to piss me off.
<crlcan81> What's the command to mount an iso in terminal, I'm trying to mount it that way to see if it makes a difference.
<crlcan81> Because when I mount it via the file manager nautilus and archive manager, it lists it under network.
<crlcan81> archive mounter that is
<Ben64> sudo mount -o loop -t filesystem(either iso9660 or udf) /path/to/the.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<crlcan81> ..god I hate that, I guess that's out of the question, I can't do that right
<Ben64> really? i pasted the entire command
<Jordan_U> Ben64: You almost never need to manually specify a filesystem.
<crlcan81> yes but I don'[t know the /pathtoiso/ or the /pathtomountpoint/
<Ben64> Jordan_U: i always seem to have to on iso
<Ben64> crlcan81: you don't know where the iso is nor where you want to mount it?
<Jordan_U> Ben64: I've never needed to, and I do a *lot* of mounting of isos, but they're usually isos made with GNU/Linux tools so that may be the reason I've had such good luck.
<crlcan81> I don't know what a good mountpoint is, I've never done that before..
<asinine> cn some1 pls tell me how I can  execute nautilus with a terminal command like   xterm/urx -c zsh -c "nautilus &", I can't use & with nautilus it doesn't even appear. Any help please ?
<crlcan81> I just let the archive mounter do that.
<crlcan81> also i had an odd error when I tried to run a exe that didn't require a iso to install. It said it couldn't access the proc
<Ben64> asinine: why are you doing it like that...
<asinine> Ben64: I'm just changing a Window manager binding
<asinine> I only need to start a nautilus instance  .... Should be so simple ...
<Ben64> yeah, why not simply "nautilus"
<asinine> wow, that's what I was looking for
<asinine> I deserve my nick now
<asinine> thank you !
<crlcan81> I may have to forgo using Windows programs if it's going to require some complex terminal command just to mount something fully.
<crlcan81> I just wish I knew what the hell they fucked up in 14.04 to cause this.
<SchrodingersScat> that's probably the right path
<SchrodingersScat> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, genii, ROFL - guess what - shut the server down - pulled the cards and tried to start it up and nothing happened - Jordan - I think you called it - lol - power supply - I know that the rating was strong enough but I think it was crapping out to start with...I'll be changing that tomorrow morning - lol
<genii> RudeViper: Good luck, maybe return and let us know if that was the issue
<RudeViper> yeah I will - I'm trying to set up a home file server and a private minecraft server on that box - there would only be two or three people on it at a time - plus serving files only to the home network
<RudeViper> genii once I replace the PS I am going to try the card though - just for grins - I'll only put a couple of the smaller drives on it - drives with no reall importance
<genii> RudeViper: Yeah might be good to test. Although I think I'd be worried about that one due to the data loss issue
<muchadofa> hi guys
<RudeViper> gen just for grins - I will probably do a clean install with the cards and drives already in
<muchadofa> can somebody give me reply?
<genii> muchadofa: How can we begin heling when you haven't described your issue to the channel yet?
<genii> s/heling/helping
<AudaxNovus> How do I set the default shell for SSH in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? I have done 'csch -s /bin/bash [user]' per user as well as 'csch -s /bin/bash' and /etc/passwd reflects it as well
<Gerowen> Anybody here run Ubuntu Touch on anything?
<genii> Gerowen: You might try #ubuntu-touch channel
<AudaxNovus> Any help anybody?
<Gerowen> What's up AudaxNovus?
<AudaxNovus> Backlog @ 02:51 UTC
<AudaxNovus> Gerowen: ^
<Gerowen> So you want to set SSH as your default shell?  Like you want to be able to open a terminal and already be logged into a remote machine?
<genii> Gerowen: I think more like they want to have a specific shell for users if logged in by ssh and not locally
<Gerowen> genii: I've done that before a long time ago where, when logged in via SSH, only certain commands were available, etc.
<Gerowen> Can't remember how I did it though, would have to do some googling.
<AudaxNovus> No, not my question
<AudaxNovus> Backlog mate
<Bray90820> So I cant seem to get my bluetooth devices to connect I can successfully set them up but not connect to them
<AudaxNovus> I'm asking how to set the default shell for SSHA
<AudaxNovus> SSH*
<AudaxNovus> So when I SSH to this box, it will use /bin/bash instead of /bin/sh
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, did you set your default shell ?
<bodhi_zazen> hi Corey84
<genii> AudaxNovus: According to comments in the .profile file, "for ssh logins, install and configure the libpam-umask package"
<AudaxNovus> I did 'csch -s /bin/bash [user]' for every user and 'csch -s /bin/bash' as well
<AudaxNovus> Okay is that preinstalled in 14.04 LTS?
<bodhi_zazen> what ssh command are you using exactly ?
<Corey84> bodhi_zazen,  not expecting you here lol
<Corey84> ssh -i .ssh/torrents root@IP
<genii> AudaxNovus: I do not think it is installed by default.
<Corey84> not on that box atm tho
<bodhi_zazen> Corey84, I get around ;p
<genii> !info libpam-umask
<Corey84> as do i :)   my servlist spans  11 servers and nearly 250 channels
<ubottu> Package libpam-umask does not exist in utopic
<genii> Hm.
<genii> !info libpam-umask trusty
<ubottu> Package libpam-umask does not exist in trusty
<genii> AudaxNovus: Looks like the documentation in the .profile file is outdated :-/
<bodhi_zazen> genii, I have never had to install or configure ssh to run bash at ssh login
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, is bash installed ? is bash a link to /bin/sh ?
<AudaxNovus> bodhi_zazen: I can do 'bash' but I'd rather it be the default
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, it should be out of the box
<genii> AudaxNovus: Looks like libpam-umask is now part of libpam-modules
<AudaxNovus> bodhi_bazen: Well it isn't mate. :P
<AudaxNovus> genii: So should I install that then?
<genii> AudaxNovus: Is this for new users that you're making now or pre-existing users?
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, grep <your_user> /etc/passwd (on the server)
<AudaxNovus> genii: Pre-existing.
<genii> AudaxNovus: The libpam-umask is in there, yes. But you'll have to find then some tutorial or help on setting it up for the different ssh login shell
<AudaxNovus> bodhi_zazen: Better yet, I just did 'cat /etc/passwd' and looked through it... csch -s /bin/bash did work correctly
<Bray90820> So I cant seem to get my bluetooth devices to connect I can successfully set them up but not connect to them
<AudaxNovus> Bray90820: You can't come in, repeat the same thing, and give so little info :P
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, can you pastebin that output, as well as the contents of /etc/shells and output of which bash
<AudaxNovus> Yup
<Bray90820> AudaxNovus: What more info do you want
<AudaxNovus> Bray90820: Version, device? Etc.?
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, and check your .bashrc and .profile files and make sure you are not calling sh
<Bray90820> Adbray: ubuntu 14.10 and every bluetooth devices i try fail to connect
<Bray90820> Wrong ping
<Bray90820> AudaxNovus: ubuntu 14.10 and every bluetooth devices i try fail to connect
<Lovich> holy shit, civ5 is available for linux
<Lovich> i may never boot into win7 again
<Ben64> Lovich: please tone the language down in this channel and yes, linux gaming is happening now :D
<AudaxNovus> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10522432/ (My /etc/passwd) bodhi_hazen
<LinuxGold> hmm.. civ 5 any good?
<Lovich> LinuxGold: it's fantastic
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, are you logged in outside of ssh ?
<LinuxGold> I am hard core StarCraft II player
<LinuxGold> since original days
<LinuxGold> including broodwar
<AudaxNovus> Nope. Logged in via SSH at the moment - lemme guess - I need to service ssh reload? :')
<AudaxNovus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10522443/ (/etc/shells)
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, you connecing to a screen session ?
<AudaxNovus> No, Tmux
<AudaxNovus> Sorry I'm on SSH on a tablet using Tmux and Irssi in one window and commands in another #dead
<AudaxNovus> Give me props for not getting lost and everything :P
<AudaxNovus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10522460/ (which bash)
<AudaxNovus> bodhi_zazen There's all 3 pastes! :)
<bodhi_zazen> AudaxNovus, everything looks "normal", I do not know why you are not getting a bash shell
<AudaxNovus> neither do i
<AudaxNovus> Maybe I need to do a suo service ssh restaetrt
<AudaxNovus> restart*
<AudaxNovus> Thanks for your insight anyways bodhi_zazen and genii
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone know what the maximum file size is on an xfs file system?
<somsip> Symmetria: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<boodllebat> I'm new i know few of the things , most of things which are ubuntu using are under GNU GPL so i just wanna know if a develop a thing in ubuntu using the native GNU libs and libc am i allowed to sell my thing without distributing its source ?
<poox> does anyone know where the fedroa room is
<poox> fedora
<mrcheesenips> wow, funny...
<xangua> boodllebat: you can sell free software, but you are required to distribute the source
<boodllebat> xangua: ok this is not my situation i just wanna know , but why should i distribute its source too ! cause if i wanna earn distributing source sounds a bit dumb to me cause if you distribute source the other party can simply get the thing and create a thing similar to me and sell it to a lower price ?
<boodllebat> poox: try ##fedora or #fedora
<xangua> sounds like gpl licence is not for you then, also please stick to the topic: ubuntu support
<boodllebat> xangua: can i pm you about this ?
<xangua> you would likely want to talk to a lawyer or something boodllebat
<boodllebat> xangua: where can i find a GPL or GNU specialised layer cause its bit complicated i guess
<xangua> you already said you don't agree to the source distribution, wich is basically what glp is about...
<lacan> hello, anyone knows how to install usb3 driver for ubuntu??!
<boodllebat> xangua: know i am saying that whatever i make under ubuntu or linux comes automatically under GPL , doesn't it ?
<xangua> lacan: it should work out of the box since linux 2.6 or something
<lacan> but now i hav to disable that function since my kernel ver is 3.16.0-23-generic Ubuntu 14.10??!
<bodhi_zazen> lacan, a better question is what problem are you having with what hardware ...
<lacan> when i enable usb3 funct on BIOS it couldn't detect my modem, bluetooth even sometimes my batt??!
<lacan> so i guess there is a driver that need to install to work tht proprly.
<lacan> or maybe some good conf could help
<bodhi_zazen> lacan, perhaps you have an error message or logs ?
<lacan> yes it said bluetooth failed to resubmit... etc
<lacan> and the worst it could;t detect any usb dev when i enable tht
<lacan> i've searched in many community but can;t find any solved problems with tht
<bodhi_zazen> perhaps you could share the logs or error messages ?
<lacan> well, i mght need to reboot and take th logs first..!
<sudormrf> ello
<sudormrf> awfully quiet
<lacan>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-45-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2810  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,8GB, 69,5% free ** Disk: Total: 230,6GB, 68,1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 12m 23s **
<lacan> bodi_zahen : do u know how to share a file??
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | lacan
<ubottu> lacan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lacan> Ok
<lacan> bodhi_zazen: this is link of my boot log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10522908/ , any suggestion how to solve the problms??
<monopolist> what is your problem
<lacan> my pc doesn't detect modem, bluetooth or even th worst not detect any usb dev when i set usb 3 enabled at BIOS setup
<monopolist> that's very odd
<monkwitdafunk> I find the book: the linux command line is very helpfull for ubuntu server and for a distro without x and without a desktop enviroment
<lacan> yes, that's why i share the boot log..1
<monopolist> are there other bios options
<monkwitdafunk> I find pay for/premium documentation to be more helpfull than irc
<lacan> but in some case need to reboot several time until it could detect my usb modem..?
<monopolist> sounds like a hardware quirk
<monopolist> do you know which kernel version you're using?
<snake_> hello everyone!
<monopolist> (uname -r)
<snake_> anyone from brazil here?
<lacan> i use both Ubuntu 14.10 and Ubuntu 14.04 with UEFI GPT + SecureBoot
<lacan> and the problem only when i enable the usb 3 option??
<monopolist> yes which kernel version for those
<monopolist> guess they are recent enough unless you changed them
<lacan> my ubuntu 14.04 with 3.13.0-45-generic and ubuntu 14.10 3.16...
<lacan> if Ubuntu spport for Usb 3 sinc 2.6 why it's not for my version??!
<lacan> if there's a driver patch or something to solve it??!
<monopolist> are there other usb options in the bios?
<lacan> which one??
<lacan> no, im sorry
<lacan> only for enable or disable usb 3 function
<monopolist> if you disable the usb3 option, do you get usb3?
<monopolist> once booted i mean
<monopolist> it all looks loaded in the kernel log anyhow
<lacan> if i disable usb 3 function it could detect any usb dev without any prob but since i need the usb 3 supprt it cld be problem.
<jobzy> fuck ubuntu it sucks
<monopolist> in the log you posted note that xhci-hcd means usb3
<jobzy> piece of fucking shit
<jobzy> dg
<jobzy> gf
<jobzy> h
<jobzy> rt
<jobzy> y54ty
<lacan> to get a faster data transfer for usb hdd tht supprt usb3
<monopolist> you have x3 usb 3 devices?
<veteran> <xedot> hello guys, i'm new to linux, specifically ubuntu
<veteran> [23:50:29] <xedot> could someone maybe tell me how to update my openssl files?
<lacan> no, but only one on the left side
<lacan> yes that said xhci_hcd but it doesn't shows on network manager
<monopolist> in the paste you provided liine 744-747
<monopolist> usb optical mouse is using xhci-hcd
<monopolist> you should exclude that module from loading
<monopolist> so it only loads when you plug your device in
<monopolist> I would try that
<lacan> or mybe because my modem is usb2 so it mk problem when i plug it to usb 3 port
<TragicM3LON> anyone know how to use mdadm?
<monopolist> it should not be using xhci-hcd since no mouse i know of is usb3
<wlodpolm> but sharks with lasers need usb3
<monopolist> so you want something like /etc/modprobe.d/usb3.conf  and in that file should read one line: blacklist xhci-hcd
<monopolist> sharks?
<TragicM3LON> i'm trying to create a RAID and i'm getting "device or resource busy"?
<lacan> no but my usb mouse in usb2 port.. my that's error cause tht
<monopolist> lacan, if that doesn't fix the issue, try disabling apic, first by the bios then by the kernel command line, there should be a guide or maybe a boot option idk
<monopolist> yes but the mouse isn't usb3
<monopolist> and it's using usb3 driver
<monopolist> so i think either the driver or some weird bios configuration problem is the issue
<monopolist> if it's the driver then the frst solution, if  the bios then maybe an apic issue, be sure the bios firmware is up to date too
<monopolist> if you exclude the driver then usb2 and usb1 drivers will load, usb3 will only activate when you plug in the usb3 device or modprobe xhci-hcd
<lacan> hten how to blacklist xhci-hcd on /etc/modprob.d/usb3.conf?
<monopolist> I think so anyway, it may be excluded from loading altogether, but you could work round it by loading it later
<monopolist> blacklist xhci-hcd
<monopolist> that's what shouuld be in that file
<lacan> there's no usb3.conf in /etc/modprobe.d
<monopolist> if you need to get back to the original situation just move that file somewhere
<monopolist> yes you need to create it
<monopolist> touch /etc/modprobe.d/usb3.conf
<pythonideus> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop and whenever I boot to the flash drive I set up for Ubuntu I get a black screen with a flashing cursor and when I push any buttons my laptop beeps very loudly.
<pythonideus> How do I fix this? :/
<monopolist> for sure update the bios firmware btw, it's almost certainly the problem
<lacan> and what the input hten??
<monopolist> nano /etc/modprobe.d/usb3.conf
<monopolist> and type blacklist xhci-hcd
<monopolist> then press control and x together and hit y to save
<monopolist> if it doesn't solve it you can remove /etc/modprobe.d/usb3.conf
<lacan> ok, i'll try that.. and thanks alot for the suggustions..!
<TragicM3LON> so if i try to format or do anything with /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1 it says that it's busy? is there a way to force stop it?
<pythonideus> Can anyone help me please?
<monopolist> lacan, you're welcome. Do remember it's not a permanent fix :)
<monopolist> check bios firmware for updates
<bennyprofane> What is the util.h file and why isn't it in my /usr/include/ dir? I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<lacan> Ok
<TragicM3LON> please does anyone know how to stop a drive, so that i can put it in a RAID or format it or whatever?
<monopolist> are they mounted? or were they mounted and you used something on one of them? that's the only thing I can think of that will give you busy messages
<beta_fag_349> hey guys, just installed ubuntu on lenovo g50-70, and wifi works but keeps dropping, I got wireless script under lspci it says realtek rtl8111/8168/8411 pci express.. i followed this and after rebootput in lspci-v and kenel in use is still r8169 not r8168, what shoulddo?
<beta_fag_349> this is what i followed instructions https://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<TragicM3LON> monopolist i'm trying to put them in a RAID setup
<TragicM3LON> so when i do the mdadm command, it says the drive is busy?
<monopolist> i haven't worked with raid before, so not sure on that, unless you booted from one of them already
<TragicM3LON> haven't booted from one of them already
<adin> hello
<frank185> 大家好
<somsip> !zh | frank185
<cfhowlett> !cn | frank185
<EriC^^> !ch | frank185
<Pici> ubottu took a break.
<EriC^^> ubottu is missing
<Pici> I'm looking into it.
<DalekSec> frank185: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<frank185> thanks
<ame> How to backup the file with ACL permission??
<EriC^^> ame, i think cp -p should do it
<ame> Eric:ok let me try
<Pici> cp -a is the canonical way to do that.
<monopolist> sadly I don't have any suggestions on the raid thing, unless something is still accessing the drives
<FluxD> Hey all, maybe someone can enlighten me why this is happening. I am running an mtr to google.com and it doesn't show all the hops, just the final target. Any idea why? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CzTfecXZ
<ame> ERIC:Yes i can do that
<ame> Pici:Canonical way means?
<EriC^^> ame, ok did you see what Pici  said?
<cfhowlett> FluxD, (forgive my appalling ignorance ...) mtr??
<Pici> ame: the standard way.
<ame> Pici:-a means?
<Pici> ame: archive.
<FluxD> cfhowlett, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_%28software%29
<EriC^^> ame, -a is -dR --preserve=all , it's recursive and preserves permissions and other stuff as well
<monkwitdafunk> Fluxd, i never herd of traceroute not completing hops
<FluxD> monkwitdafunk, traceroute works, but mtr is like traceroute + ping
<bennyprofane> What is the util.h file and why isn't it in my /usr/include/ dir? I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<monkwitdafunk> the -e option is per for each hop
<monkwitdafunk> Is pibg*
<monkwitdafunk> ping*
<Pici> mtr is nice.
<ame> ERIC:If we use "cp -arf filename" so there is no need to use -p??
<EriC^^> ame, no if you use -a no need for -p or -r
<ame> Eric:okay
<ame> Eric:Its working
<monkwitdafunk> Ive never herd of mtr when buying premium documentation
<monkwitdafunk> Ive herd of traceroute used in forensic science for the first chapter but mtr must be the new thing
<TheContender> hola senoritas
<cfhowlett> !es | TheContender
<ubottu> TheContender: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest99592> somehow i think thecontender was joking :)
<Guest99592> ay munecos
<monkwitdafunk> I think ubuntu and fedora is great for uefi systems
<monkwitdafunk> I know a place that implemented uefi hardware with precise
<monkwitdafunk> They must be cutting edge whomever did it
<monkwitdafunk> Make things possible
<ame> how to configure NFS for sharing a folder on /mnt??
<Guest11744> i just upgraded to ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS and it is saying that "another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first." How do I do that?
<therealhoob> if you type pa ax | grep apt
<ame> how to configure NFS for sharing a Directory mounted on /mnt??
<therealhoob> does anything show up?
<Guest11744> so: pa ax | grep apt  ?
<therealhoob> yes
<Guest11744> Thanks
<therealhoob> that will first tell you if there's actually an application open
<Guest11744> It says "pa: command not found"
<therealhoob> oops sorry that should be ps
<Guest11744> ok
<therealhoob> my old man eyes
<Guest11744> oh my...
<monkwitdafunk> Guest. My guess is that you need to switch kernels with uptime
<Guest11744> I have like five lines of indecipherable code. What am I looking for?
<EriC^^> huh
<monkwitdafunk> You can close any unix.program with htop. I really like htop
<therealhoob> does it list any processes named apt-get or aptitude
<Guest11744> apt shows up 8 times
<monkwitdafunk> Htop does.
<wlodpolm> killall apt
<therealhoob> yep
<Guest11744> killall apt  ?
<therealhoob> yes
<monkwitdafunk> Idk
<therealhoob> unless you have other instances running for some reason
<somsip> Guest11744: think about that. If you're halfway through an unattended upgrade, it might not be wise
<wlodpolm> true
<therealhoob> oh maybe i misunderstood
<therealhoob> i thought you had completed the upgrade
<Guest11744> it says
<somsip> Guest11744: Just check to see if you have Software Centre running. I believe Unity will show it with some indicator on the Unity sidebar
<Guest11744> it says "apt: no process found"
<monkwitdafunk> I really need to figure.out how.to.manually.update the kernel like in.precise times
<monkwitdafunk> Kernel patching
<therealhoob> monk: like kpatch or kgraft?
<monkwitdafunk> That would get ne going and ubuntu server as well
<monkwitdafunk> No. Kernel.org
<monkwitdafunk> I still need to roll.my.own but ill.get to it eventually
<therealhoob> download the source files
<therealhoob> make sure you have the right build environment
<Guest11744> I'm on a command line
<therealhoob> headers and compilers
<monkwitdafunk> Which irc client do you use? i use andchat on android
<therealhoob> cd to the base directory with the makefile
<EriC^^> Guest11744, can you type ps aux | grep apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here?
<therealhoob> and make && sudo make install
<Guest11744> It was rebooting during the upgrade
<therealhoob> guest: were you trying to run another instance of aptitude while the first one was installing?
<curiousdude99> Hello, I would like to ask about installing old version of a package. For
<curiousdude99> research purpose, I am looking into installing openssl 1.0.1e which is
<curiousdude99> vulnerable to Heartbleed. How do I install this specific version of openssl? Thanks!
<Guest11744> I'll type: can you type ps aux | grep apt | nc termbin.com 9999 ... standby
<monkwitdafunk> Yeah. You always have to restart after an upgrade to kernel
<monkwitdafunk> Not always. But usually for desktop
<therealhoob> well actually monk that's going to change in some cases
<therealhoob> yeah
<monkwitdafunk> Desktop is nice and easy. I always gotta call it that
<Guest11744> I typed: can you type ps aux | grep apt | nc termbin.com 9999 and it responded "http://termbin.com/ewyj"  What is that?
<EriC^^> Guest11744, a link to a pastebin with the output of that command
<monkwitdafunk> This linux shit is really going to keep me up for a bit. I got construction to do at 7am
<somsip> !language | monkwitdafunk
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<therealhoob> guest: it looks like it's still installing
<monkwitdafunk> Sorry ubuntu channel
<ame> I have follwed the link for configuring NFS    :"https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html" .But i cant mount the partition /mnt on client system saying error as "mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server example.LTSP.com: Name or service not known"
<therealhoob> what were you trying to do?
<EriC^^> Guest11744, it looks like 1 command is running, and it's unpacking a package
<Guest11744> I installed xubuntu on my old laptop and it asked if I wanted to upgrade to 14.  I said yes and it went through the upgrade.  When it was done it went to reboot.  It sat there with a black screen for 27 minutes and then gave me a command line.  What do I do?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> now you're talking
<EriC^^> :D
<Guest11744> Should I erase it and start over?
<therealhoob> it's a bit out of my league to tell you what's wrong without being there physically
<EriC^^> Guest11744, if it's a fresh install why not
<EriC^^> download the 14.04 iso and install it
<Guest11744> Thanks "hoob"  I appreciate the attempt
<therealhoob> np
<Guest11744> Do I need a laptop version? There is only a desktop version.
<EriC^^> yeah that's it
<EriC^^> get an architecture specific iso 32bit 64bit etc
<Guest11744> ok.  I'll try it.  Thanks Eric.
<EriC^^> no problem
<monkwitdafunk> 64 bit is better than android
<monkwitdafunk> I think
<monkwitdafunk> You also get more gb / $ on a usb modem
<somsip> !behelpful | monkwitdafunk (stop with the nonsense now, eh?)
<ubottu> monkwitdafunk (stop with the nonsense now, eh?): As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cfhowlett> Guest11744, the most recent version is 14.04.2  THAT'S the one you want
<Guest11744> I just rebooted it and it went to the desktop.  How do I find out if the upgrade took?
<cfhowlett> Guest11744, open a terminal:  cat /etc/issue
<Guest11744> Cool.  Looks like the upgrade worked!
<Guest11744> It must have hung during the update.  Thanks for the help everyone!
<sudormrf> ello
<sudormrf> trying to figure out why I am not able to see my samba shares on an OSX client
<sudormrf> if I manually map them they work fine
<sudormrf> but they don't show up in finder
<sudormrf> Is anyone around that can help me figure this out?
<somsip> sudormrf: I had to do a search in some way to find them. Can't remember now now, but if you can see them on other ocmputers, it's a OSX issue not ubuntu
<sudormrf> somsip, let me check with a linux client
<sudormrf> hmm not showing on the linux client either
<sudormrf> I have a feeling this is related to me creating thing for time machine backups
<somsip> sudormrf: then you need to find if the problem is with how samba is setup.
<sudormrf> somsip, that is what I am trying to figure out.  mind taking a look at my smb.conf?
<ubuntuser13> where i can find ubuntu touch keyboard layout tutorials?
<somsip> sudormrf: I can't help
<somsip> !touch | ubuntuser13
<ubottu> ubuntuser13: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<therealhoob> hey sudormrf can you browse the shares from the machine itself
<sudormrf> therealhoob, yes
<therealhoob> do you have outgoing port 445 open?
<ubuntuser13> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sudormrf> therealhoob, this is a fresh install of 14.04.  so I am not sure.  I know that in the past on another install of 14.04 I did not have to open 445 at home
<therealhoob> ok
<therealhoob> i'm still getting my feet wet with a lot of this too so i'm just thinking out loud about where i'd look
<sudormrf> gotcha
<sudormrf> I am wondering if it has to do with netatalk/avahi-daemon
<sudormrf> it looks like it is showing me what those things are advertising and not the samba shares
<therealhoob> is that an autodiscover service?
<sudormrf> avahi-daemon is bonjour for linux
<therealhoob> ah
<sudormrf> trying to accomplish this, time machine backups to linux box + samba shares on same linux box.  had it running in a VM, but it appears that I destroyed that VM
<therealhoob> yeah time machine requires a lot of specific mac-only features
<therealhoob> well not mac-only
<therealhoob> but pretty specific features
<therealhoob> it copies files the first time
<therealhoob> and then hard links to them if they're unchanged in subsequent backups
<therealhoob> you can put time machine on an iscsi share but it's unsupported
<sudormrf> I must be missing something
<sudormrf> bbl
<Reddy> Hello experts, Installed Ubuntu on SAS drive, it does not recognize the PCIe SSD drives in the server. Please help
<OpenTokix> Reddy: What PCIe ssd-drive is it?
<Reddy> Samsung XS1715
<OpenTokix> Reddy: And you are positive it has linux support? - for instance OCZ Revodrive is not possible to get to run in linux
<Reddy> OpenTokix: Dell has tested them on M820 blade. http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/b/techcenter/archive/2012/04/26/ubuntu-server-12-04-released-by-canonical
<jpds> Reddy: #ubuntu-server has probalby more people that might know.
<Reddy> jpds: I will try that as well, thanks
<OpenTokix> Reddy: my suggestion is install a driver for it. - should be supplied.
<OpenTokix> Reddy: some of thoose pcie ssd cards have very very strange interfaces.
<OpenTokix> jpds: Just becauser you dont know, dont mean someone else dont know.
<wlodpolm> kernel has NVM support
<OpenTokix> I am actually right now troubleshooting a micron ssd-card on a dell R720 on Ubuntu 12.04
<jpds> OpenTokix: I know.
<OpenTokix> jpds: You dont see it at all in lspci, or you jjust cant get to the block device?
<Reddy> OpenTokix: Since Ubuntu is not officially supported, drivers are not provided by Dell. However, they say NVMe drivers are burnt into the Linux kernel by default.
<Reddy> but I feel, Samsung might have dowe some tweeking to the drivers and more appropraite drivers might be available. Please advise
<OpenTokix> Reddy: did you try a new:er kernel? Those cards are pretty damn fresh of the presses.
<OpenTokix> Reddy: either roll your own, or do a backported kernel would be my suggestion.
<sudormrf> ok, I potentially solved my problem
<ashwith> hi all
<sudormrf> so far it is looking like I did
<sudormrf> linux client is showing correctly now
<Reddy> Ashwith: here's the suggestion from OpenTokix: did you try a new:er kernel?
<Reddy> either roll your own, or do a backported kernel would be my suggestion
<OpenTokix> Reddy: yes
<OpenTokix> Reddy: btw. if they have a supported module for linux, you can compile a new:er one
<jpds> Reddy: Try installing something like linux-image-generic-lts-utopic first though.
<pythonideus> hey guys I used unetbootin to set up my hard drive to be able to boot into ubuntu and now I want to always boot straight to ubuntu. When I go through the install process though it makes me partition drives and I have no idea what I'm doing, can someone help?
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened?
<ashwith> jpds: what exactly it does if i install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic ?
<jpds> ashwith: It installs utopic's kernel on trusty.
<ashwith> Mani: Try installing something like linux-image-generic-lts-utopic first though
<Mani_> Hi All,
<OpenTokix> Reddy: yes, what ashwith said - a backported kernel
<pythonideus> please can someone help me with the installer?
<pythonideus> :( no one?
<doko> ashwith: google for "hardware enablement stack" for more information on linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<kami> hi i need help
<somsip> !ask | kami
<ubottu> kami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maZtah> how would i fix this error? msg: Dependency is not satisfiable: nginx-common (= 1.6.2-5+trusty0)
<maZtah> (i'm trying to install a .deb file)
<somsip> maZtah: why aren't you using the official repo?
<kami> my vidalia shows me error when i start it . what should i do ?
<maZtah> somsip: i want nginx+pagespeed
<maZtah> so i had to configure that module myself
<somsip> maZtah: it *may* be easier to use a PPA https://launchpad.net/~adegtyarev/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-pagespeed
<maZtah> somsip: but what does this mean? Don't forget to pin this repository:
<somsip> !pinning | maZtah (possibly, this)
<ubottu> maZtah (possibly, this): pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<maZtah> somsip: should i do that when using that ppa?
<somsip> maZtah: better to take the advice of the author than me
<BlackDalek> What could cause computer to return instantly to login screen immediately after screen turns off?
<maZtah> btw, i've tried a few other ppa's as well, but they didn't work
<somsip> maZtah: what it seems like you've done is manually built a module that needs something in ngnix-common that your current version of nginx-common does not provide. So you provide that package correctly. But this can also lead to dependency hell when mixing debs, PPAs and manually built packages
<maZtah> hmm ok
<kami>  my vidalia shows me error when i start it . what should i do ?
<somsip> kami: find out what the error is telling you, then try to resolve it. You could post the error here, or use pastebin, but I have no idea on Tor
<BlackDalek> help me! My ubuntu's screen turn won't turn off any more :( (or rather, it re-starts at login screen AFTER screen goes off) How can I fix it?
<kami> the error is : vidalia was unable to start tor. check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your tor executable is specified .
<Sonny_Jim> Hi I'm trying to install libsdl2-dev but I keep on getting an unmet depenacy error.
<Sonny_Jim> It's the same error as this:
<Sonny_Jim> http://askubuntu.com/questions/499663/unity-control-center-uninstalled-itself
<somsip> kami: sounds like you haven't set it up right
<kami> how can i do it
<kami> ?
<somsip> kami: read the docs. I hase no idea about Tor
<somsip> *have
<kami> ok thanks
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened?
<adeebnqo> BlackDalek: What happened or how do you fix it?
<BlackDalek> both
<BlackDalek> both - what happened AND how do I fix it?
<MSErgo4K> hi all. I'm using byobu, (tmux + some configures). Urxvt will intercept my tmux hotkey and print "^[[c". My hotkey is "Alt - right" . Is there a solution?
<Bocephuswhat> im not sure if i should use AMD ubuntu..
<Bocephuswhat> how do i do if i should use amd..
<cfhowlett> !amd
<cfhowlett> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bocephuswhat> uh what
<cfhowlett> Bocephuswhat, if you have the option, be aware that nvidia presently provides much better support for their cards
<cfhowlett> Bocephuswhat, do!  wait
<Bocephuswhat> cfhowlett, im somewhat of a dumbass..im trying though
<cfhowlett> Bocephuswhat, my mistake.  you're not asking about graphics are you?
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened? How do I fix?
<cfhowlett> Bocephuswhat, AMD refers to 64 bit ubuntu.
<Bocephuswhat> cfhowlett, I see, so all 64-bit is AMD..
<cfhowlett> Bocephuswhat, correctomundo!
<Bocephuswhat> cfhowlett, thank you
<cfhowlett> Bocephuswhat, happy2help!
<svetlana> http://dpaste.com/3QBC0CX.txt pardon, i do not understand what the problem origin can be ?
<cfhowlett> svetlana, you probably enabled automatic upgrades and that's taking priority over your attempted update
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | svet
<ubottu> svet: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<svetlana> it resolved itself, odd
<svetlana> i might even say suspicious
<cfhowlett> svetlana, normal.  auto-updates complete, aptlock released ...
<tnkhanh> hi everyone
<svetlana> hi
<svetlana> no it didn't resolve itself, it got the headers and then said same error
<svetlana> i can sit and wait for a reply here, or i can simply reboot
<svetlana> kind of curious what causes it though, so i'm waiting for you guys to show up
<svetlana> ...
<Invisible_> Sup
<Invisible> Hey
<maZtah> has anyone managed to get hhvm working with wp-cli?
<JunkHunk> hello good morning I am looking for a diagram or some scheme depicting how Ubuntu works...which their essential parts are and what they do...how the hardware is put to work and so on...a brief and comprehensible explanation about the booting of the OS and the  using of a program in it
<somsip> JunkHunk: homework?
<JunkHunk> I think it is a first demanding question for an ubuntu user...with a hard to find answer...I ve googled it and all I find are paranoic and moralist richard stallman videos on the one hand and dull or ignorant videos or buy-this-book advices on the other....
<mjayk> JunkHunk: your question is less ubuntu and more computer based; ignore the OS and just look at a generic linux system there will be more info reg what you need
<mjayk> gl
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, there's a graphic from the Dev's that show's launch processes ... looking
<JunkHunk> ubuntu help page tells me ubuntu is debian and duh it is all a sort of religion brieffing...I am just looking for some plain tech explanation
<JunkHunk> thank you
<bootsy_> Hi
<svetlana> hello
<cfhowlett> greetings
<cfhowlett> JunkHunk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Booting
<Bing0> send in the drone
<Bing0> troll alert
<Bing0> send them derones
<k1l> Bing0: stop that. you were already kicked for that behaviour. please dont spoil this channel
<Bing0> yes sir
<Bing0> by your command
<umbra_purus> hey. Imagine that my cpu doesnt support VT-D. How can I install ubuntu in a VM of oracle virtual box
<umbra_purus> using 32bit?
<k1l> ah wait, i see you are a known troll just with another nickname, so bb
<umbra_purus> ??
<umbra_purus> hey. Imagine that my cpu doesnt support VT-D. How can I install ubuntu in a VM of oracle virtual box
<umbra_purus> using 32bit?
<umbra_purus> '???
<BarnaSzalai> hi
<gavno> q
<BarnaSzalai> where can I find meld's config file?
<gavno> here
<BarnaSzalai> you very helpful gavno :P
<gavno> :)
<k1l> BarnaSzalai: odes it need a config file? did you look into /etc ?
<BarnaSzalai> k1l: no only in $home and .config folders
<BarnaSzalai> checking
<BarnaSzalai> yes i guess it stores the folder exceptions somewhere
<BarnaSzalai> exactly: File Filters
<philip> hello cant ping public ip address on terminal
<philip> hello cant ping public ip address on terminal
<Whir> philip: what is your terminal output ?
<gezmobile> hi philip what response do you receive?
<mani_> Hi Santhosh:
<gezmobile> philip check your default route
<Reddy> Hello experts, •	NVMe drivers are detected with unknown model. •	Drives are not not showing using fdisk command .please advise
<talin> hello. if i a dir is rwxr-xrwx, how come i can not touch dir/newfile?
<philip> whir nothing display
<philip> PING 4x.x.x.x. (4x.x.x.x.) 56(84) bytes of data.
<philip> just this
<Whir> ok, that means everything is ok
<Whir> and you get new lines like this every 2sec or sth ?
<philip> no......ust that first line
<philip> no continous ping
<Whir> philip: mmh, try:
<Whir> philip: ping localhost
<mikhael_k33hl> I have a problem with my HDMI, running ubuntu 14.04. The HDMI was working perfectly, until now. It suddenly stopped working, monitor no longer receives signal.
<philip> works fine also pinging google works fine
<k1l> philip: so is that ip down? or blocks pings?
<Reddy> Hello experts, sorry to repost. Installed Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS on a SAS drive.	NVMe drivers are detected with unknown model.Drives are not not showing using fdisk command .please advise
<philip> the ip is not down.
<philip> from a windows machine its works fine after turning off firefox
<Whir> philip: try nmap -sS your.IP
<philip> Scantype 4 not supported
<philip> nmap -s or -sS
<Whir> philip: -sS if I remember correcltz
<Whir> philip: -sS -O
<blackdalek_> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened? How do I fix?
<cfhowlett> blackdalek_, switch to a terminal.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> *I think *
<philip> Starting Nmap 6.46 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2015-03-04 09:57 GMT
<philip> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<philip> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.29 seconds
<blackdalek_> cfhowlett, I will give it a try
<waza-ari> Hey, I have Ubuntu 14.10 installed and I use ssh keys to authenticate on some servers. I however also have other servers, which do not support key auth. Ubuntu however questions my to provide the passphrase for the protected private key everytime I do ssh, regardless whether keys are used or not. Is there a way to circumvent this?
<Fuchs> waza-ari: while I'd recommend to auto-unlock your keys via PAM somehow: yes, ssh -o PreferredAuthentications=keyboard-interactive -o PubkeyAuthentication=no
<Fuchs> waza-ari: you can as well create a .ssh/config file with configurations per host  (or make an alias for the above)
<waza-ari> Fuchs: thanks for your answer. I have a .ssh/config file explicitly specifzying the hosts I use with pubkey auth. However, the PAM solution also sounds good, could you give me a hint how that works?
<Fuchs> waza-ari: see https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ssh_config&sektion=5  for that
<Fuchs> waza-ari: ssh-keychain and, optional, an integration into your desktop  (Gnome, KDE, ...) keyring
<Fuchs> waza-ari: the only decent ubuntu related documentation is unfortunately German (if you understand German: I can hand you that), but you can go with https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_keys#SSH_agents, most of that is valid for ubuntu as well
<waza-ari> Fuchs: i'm from Germany, so no problem ;)
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> waza-ari: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#SSH-Askpass  (resp. der ganze Artikel an sich)
<waza-ari> Fuchs: dann werde ich das mal testen, vielen Dank
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Reddy_>  Hello experts, sorry to repost. Installed Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS on a SAS drive.	NVMe drivers are detected with unknown model.Drives are not not showing using fdisk command .please advise
<dionysus69> hi guys
<PCatinean> How come there is a file that has rw for group, I am in the group and I cannot delete the file
<PCatinean> ?
<dionysus69> i am in troubl,e my system text is not appearing totally
<dionysus69> some texts, even the one i am writing right now doesnt show up
<svetlana> In UNIX and Linux, the ability to remove a file is not determined by the access bits of that file. It is determined by the access bits of the directory which contains the file.
<svetlana> PCatinean: --^
<PCatinean> thank you svetlana !
<svetlana> welcome
<PCatinean> kinda makes sense now that you mention it...
<svetlana> (-:
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, post a picture
<cart_man> If I set a root password I still cant choose to log into the root account on startup
<cfhowlett> !root | cart_man
<ubottu> cart_man: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cart_man> Like I cant click on the root account
<k1l> cart_man: dont log into the gui with troot
<k1l> *root
<cart_man> howcome?
<k1l> cart_man: why do you want to do that?
<k1l> cart_man: ubuntu is setup to not be used with root on the gui.
<svetlana> cart_man: ubuntu uses accounts for people, not for roles. one person, one account, give it sudo access if you wish.
<cfhowlett> cart_man, use sudo not root.  logging as root is ... criminally stupid in my opinion.  MY opinion.
 * svetlana tickles cfhowlett.
<cart_man> k1l, Look I know about the issues using root...
<k1l> cart_man: why you want root login?
<cart_man> I really couldnt care less... the system can be re installed anytime anyway
<svetlana> it can.
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: http://postimg.org/image/cc4azmde9/
<cart_man> cause I cant even use the GUI to change IP address cause im not root -.-
<svetlana> if you want superpowers, this os gives you means to do it.
<Ben64> cart_man: you can change ip without being root
<dionysus69> this is the pic showing how fonts are missing most of the part
<k1l> cart_man: than you are doing it wrong :/
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, you mean on the user list???
<k1l> cart_man: in what groups is your user?
<cart_man> I can change it in the /etc/network/interface sure but I would like to use the gui
<svetlana> cart_man, run the gui program as root using gksu (12.04-) or sudo (12.10+, iirc) then.
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: everywhere, in any application
<svetlana> cart_man, but normal gui programs have an 'unlock' button or whatever which asks you for password. networkmanager thingy does.
<Ben64> cart_man: or change it in the network manager... nice and gui, comes installed by default
<cart_man> svetlana, How can I run the gui for ethernet settings from commandline?
<k1l> cart_man: what program are we talking about? network manager?
<Ben64> why from command line? click on it
<cart_man> cause then I can launch from root
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, now I see.  ONLY on chatzilla or on all apps
<Ben64> you dont need to!
<k1l> svetlana: no need to start that with sudo.
<svetlana> cart_man: there is too many things ubuntu has for managing internet that it's hard for me to guess which one you mean right now.
<cart_man> I cant click the SAVE button otherwise though
<Ben64> cart_man: what save button where
<k1l> k1l> cart_man: in what groups is your user?
<cart_man> im not sure
<svetlana> cart_man: network manager applet comes with gnome and it opens up after you press a button and enter the passwor.
<dionysus69> cfhowlett:  on all apps and in system too, iexplorer, settings etc etc
<bazhang> cart_man, sudo dhclient wlan0  or eth0
<svetlana> bazhang: he wants to use gui.
<svetlana> good thing to learn.
<bazhang> cart_man, sudo -i for a root shell
<cfhowlett> cart_man, running apps from root is the exact wrong way to do it ... but hey, you don't mind reinstalling ...
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, sounds like a graphics issue.  do you have the correct drivers for your hardware??
<svetlana> how odd. this channel is INCONSISTENT with the docs.
<svetlana> there is no need to use the root shell.
<cfhowlett> svetlana, ?
<k1l> svetlana: sorry, but you tell the user to start stuff with sudo on gui all the time when there is no need.
<cart_man> bazhang eth0
<Ben64> cart_man: this is not a complex issue. step 1 - click on the network manager on the panel. step 2 - "Edit connections". step 3 - edit the connection(s)
<bazhang> cart_man, thats the ethernet, unless shown otherwise in ifconfig
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: i have HD 55000 it got the driver by itself, i cant get any different driver since its new :\
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, uh huh.  pretty sure it did not.  here's the test: dpkg -l intel*
<cfhowlett> in a terminal, of course
<cart_man> by the way just so everyone knows...ive been running lubuntu for almost 2 years with Root and a root account... nothing ever happened if you know what you are doing...
<Ben64> cart_man: that's terrible
<cart_man> I hate coming on here and then just leaving here feeling like a dumbass... and yet nobody really told you what you really wanted to know
<bazhang> cart_man, certainly, but its not what is recommended, supported nor advised; we wont assist with that type of set up
<Ben64> cart_man: we're telling you what you need to know
<cart_man> I dont care for the machine... its experimental ..soo I can destroy the OS a million imtes
<cart_man> times`
<k1l> cart_man: i really hate how you come in here and tell everyone you know everything already :/
<bazhang> cart_man, again sudo -i for a root shell, simply no need ever to log in as root, unlock root etc
<Ben64> cart_man: why not do things the right way then
<Ben64> "it doesn't matter" is the lamest excuse of all time
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: https://gist.github.com/labulashvili/e9ed1799f55cd8179390 this si the output
<svetlana> k1l: sorry, i misunderstand question early in the way. i was especially confused by some answers. i will check again later.
<svetlana> cart_man: the os does not support it, accounts are for people, if you want to do it you already can do it using the advice above.
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, copy/paste to fpaste.org   github is blocked by the Great Firewall
<svetlana> cart_man: as root shell was mentioned.
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: may i ask why its blocked :) haha http://ur1.ca/juiao
<cart_man> svetlana, Yip got it thanks. Yea no problem thansk
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, blocked cuz I'm in China.  who knows why.  BUT you do NOT have the intel graphics installer so ... you don't have the intel drivers for that card
<cfhowlett> go here.  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer
<cfhowlett> SORRY> updated page:   https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<dionysus69> cfhowlett: hmm so i ll search it again, thanks man! :)
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, happy2help!
<mysupper> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<mysupper> I'm thinking CPU upgrade ,A-5000, old AMD cpu worked good . Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> i like the intel i7, i dont know much about cpu's but it's fast, only problem is that the battery lasts 2 hours
<mysupper> I seeked AMD octacore CPU's but websites told me not to. It's a little bit twisted and slow .
<nbusrone> Anyone using ubuntu Fallback to Gnome classic ?  shutdown/restart button cannot be cancel after click the cancel option. What would be the reason behind ?
<mysupper> Another Unity bored person. hehe.
<EriC^^> octacore.. sounds twisted
<k1l> mysupper: ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about hardware to buy
<mysupper> k1l, what would you say if #hardware says that's ubuntu problem?
<bazhang> mysupper, doesn't matter, its offtopic here
<nbusrone> mysupper : classic works better with panel knowing which window was open.
<mysupper> ok.
<k1l> mysupper: i think you joined in here often enough to know that this channels focus is on technical ubuntu support only. thanks
<nbusrone> anyone facing this issue ?
<DrGrov> Hello, having a issue on setting the LightDM greeter. This is the output of /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. Running 14.04 and would like to get the lightdm-kde-greeter instead than having the Xubuntu default one.
<DrGrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10525858/
<DrGrov> I have the lightdm-kde-greeter package installed already. Anyone know how to set it up correctly?
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, should be here  http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Ah yes, I have been reading on that. But not 100% sure on how to get the lines there. I must be dumb today :(
<DrGrov> I mean, know how to get the lines but the correct syntax.
<cfhowlett> Open up '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' with any editor as root.
<cfhowlett> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<cfhowlett> and ensure you actually have the correct greeter package installed
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: Yes, I have it open as root now. I put the greeter-session=unity-greeter and just change to kde-greeter? Correct? Can I add that line just under the "SeatDefaults"?
<cfhowlett> *seat*??
<DrGrov> cfhowlett: The output of my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf has a SeatDefaults there
<cfhowlett> DrGrov, you're on the right track.  gtg
<DrGrov> Now I changed the lightdm.conf to this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10525929/
<DrGrov> Is that output correct now?
<holy-moses> i'm having trouble creating a usb boot disk on my osx 10.8 mbp. i'm actually trying to install kali linux but figured this still might be a good first port of call. does anyone have experience with osx on this issue? i get to this section http://ow.ly/3tt7vY and instead of booting up the cli style install i just reach the standard osx user login prompt. should i try the osx irc channel instead?
<bazhang> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> holy-moses, ^
<holy-moses> bazhang: sure. but isn't this an osx issue rather than a kali issue? i just figured ther may be more people able to help in this channel than that
<holy-moses> ubottu: ^
<bazhang> holy-moses, try ##osx then
<nbusrone> anyone using gnome fallback now ?
<gr33n7007h> holy-moses, follow the guides on kali.org
<minora> ciao
<minora> !list
<ubottu> minora: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<onla> how can I play just one mp3 on rhytmbox by default. It always loads my libraries and starts playing those after it finishes the file I double clicked for playing from my file explorer
<Guest24410> how come no one can identify who my hosts name is?
<wlodpolm> because you aren't using BIND
<Guest24410> my remote admin thats running the show is using it i believe
<wlodpolm> you need a dynamic domain name service if your isp doesn't allow you to run BIND, hostnames are arbitrary without the service
<Guest24410> ooh
<Guest24410> ya this remote admin causes me to have a static ip
<Guest24410> my isp company is looking into  that
<wlodpolm> the hostname you picked on install isn't actually able to be looked up without services like dynamic dns or BIND
<ntsp> Just noticed this in my log file, happened about the time i was updating the kernel yesterday, any idea what it means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10526146/
<wlodpolm> if you have a static ip it still isn't associated to the name you chose
<ntsp> possibly signing issue?
<wlodpolm> ironically most dynamic dns work with static ip and simply can disable the automatic refresh
<Guest24410> there ya go
<Guest24410> signing issue
<Guest24410> i believe some rfc document says somewhere who the irc agent is that is running my show
<Guest24410> whoever it is i need to find out
<Guest24410> some highly sophisticated developer
<Guest24410> does anyone know how to make the fonts bigger here
<Guest24410> in the chat room
<k1l> see the clients settings
<mhnhero> hello everyone
<EriC^^> hello
<mhnhero> hows it going man?
<EriC^^> great, you?
<mhnhero> fine , thanks!
<mhnhero> do you know about the firefox flash video issue?
<mhnhero> on ubuntu?
<popey> what issue?
<mhnhero> on my syestem  firefox  is not loading flash video or content but youtube video is playing fine
<popey> mhnhero: doesn't youtube do html5 video these days?
<dokoo> popey, yes
<mhnhero> popey: yeah thats right... html5 is working fine... not working flash
<OpenTokix> popey: defaults to html5 now
<popey> is flash installed?
<mhnhero> popey: something like facebook video
<popey> mhnhero: go to about:plugins in firefox ?
<popey> is flash listed?
<mhnhero> popey: yeah ! it's installed
<popey> mhnhero: does http://www.adobe.com/uk/software/flash/about/ say it's successfully installed?
<popey> I get "You have version 11,2,202,442 installed" here.
<wlodpolm> hi
<popey> mhnhero: also, does this game work for you? http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/510303 as an example
<mhnhero> popey: okay I'm checking this out!
<mhnhero> popey: btw it says .. successfully installed
<popey> ok, good
<popey> so what isn't working?
<mhnhero> popey: video on facebook... or other video that needs flash
<mhnhero> just shows a blank screen
<daftykins> must be a version thing
<popey> mhnhero: yeah, could be it needs newer flash
<mhnhero> i tried updating
<popey> yeah, unfortunately adobe don't provide updates in the same way
<popey> mhnhero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/562271/can-i-use-chromes-pepper-flash-with-firefox
<cfhowlett> Unless I'm mistaken, adobe no longer supports flash / firefox
<mhnhero> okay
<mhnhero> yeah I heard about it
<mhnhero> so how are you using this or not cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> mhnhero, I installed flash before adobe disabled it, so yeah ...
<mhnhero> cfhowlett: oh I see , I got it :)
<mhnhero> what I can I do
<popey> mhnhero: see the link i posted
<mhnhero> now?
<EriC^^> mhnhero, chrome is great
<mhnhero> popey: okay I'm checking this out :)
<daftykins> the choices are: 1) remove flash, rely on HTML5 and miss out on anything that doesn't work. 2) Install Chrome and use pepperflash 3) use a pepperflash wrapper in firefox
<surs> I suddenly have no sound anymore in rhythmbox and vlc. yt videos have sound, and sound test in system settings works fine
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> what are the possible drawbacks if i replace logroate with custom logrotate version? as far as i can see logrotate is basically one binary with a conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/10526414/
<daftykins> back them up, fiddle as you like, then if you need to do something with the original files you can replace them?
<leeyaa> except the updates part where it wont be upgraded with security updates
<surs> How do I regain sound?
<tarun> hi
<Invisible> Kaise ho
<tarun> when i run sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa-dev libode-dev it shows error
<tarun> it says Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<tarun> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<tarun> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<tarun> or been moved out of Incoming.
<tarun> can anybody help me out
<wlodpolm> tarun which ubuntu
<tarun> 14.04
<wlodpolm> there is a 14.04.2
<tarun> its ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ubuntuser13> qmlviewer says  1 module QtQuick not found?
<wlodpolm> there is a 14.04.2 LTS
<wlodpolm> if that doesnt fix it ask someone else
<quantumfoam> good morning
<tarun> does anything can be done in my situation
<Ntemis> hey guys
<Ntemis> i cannot advance to 14.02 release
<quantumfoam> I'm looking for some feedback from someone who has purchased/used Advantage...my company is considering buying it.
<Ntemis> any help?
<Ntemis> hw stack files fails
<Ntemis> *installation
<Ntemis> Please i need help install 14.04.2
<Ntemis> logs are here
<Ntemis> http://pastebin.com/8qZieLRF
<Ntemis> thanks in advance
<sha1sum> Hello. I have 3 displays, one built-in laptop display and two external displays (1 HDMI, 1 VGA)... xrandr --query is detecting the displays but nvidia-settings is not. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Ntemis> Anyone help me install 14.04.2 HW stack packages?
<surs> I suddenly have no sound anymore in rhythmbox and vlc. yt videos have sound, and sound test in system settings works fine. How do I regain sound?
<Ntemis> error log http://pastebin.com/8qZieLRF
<ioria> Ntemis: what do you wanna do ?
<Ntemis> install 14.04.2 hw stack
<Ntemis> LTS Hardware Enablement Stack
<Ntemis> ioria: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<baastrup> shouldent nvidia-uvm be loaded automatically?
<ioria> Ntemis: have  you tried this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Ntemis> ioria: thats what am trying
<Ntemis> and failing
<ioria> Ntemis: sorry  .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ntemis> solved
<Ntemis> needed --install-recommends  flag
<Ntemis> wtf though it should be in instaructions
<XaLE4> HELLO
<mhnhero> popey: hey thanks, chrome was already installed, but I only installed fresh player to use pepperflash
<popey> mhnhero: all sorted?
<mhnhero> popey: video is loading and working but problem is it's kind of choppy, not playing smoothly
<LMNOP> hi
<W4r3F1R3> salutem
<W4r3F1R3> Alguem ai tem alguma informação sobre o software utilizado para bootar nos caixas eletronicos??
<hateball> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hateball> !es |Or perhaps it is Spanish, I cannot tell:
<ubottu> Or perhaps it is Spanish, I cannot tell:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<levantuan> please tel me how to disable dhcp module in coova chilli to use opendhcp on ubuntu server
<levantuan> Please help me!
<LMNOP> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DzAirmaX> Hi all
<DzAirmaX> I try to do some research for my pb but didn't find any solid solution, my headless 14.04 server hangs on shutdown with this msg / rpcbind: rpcbind terminating on signal. Restart with "rpcbind -w" /.
<ioria> DzAirmaX,  butare  you  using  rpcbind ?
<DzAirmaX> yes with autofs I guess ...
<ioria> DzAirmaX,  do you  have a /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ?
<LMNOP> hi
<DzAirmaX> ioria, yes I do
<ioria> DzAirmaX,  beware, i'm not  sure, but you can try  addind these two lines at  end: /etc/init.d/networking stop "Network shutdown"   -/sbin/shutdown-h now "Power button pressed"
<ioria> DzAirmaX, or just : /etc/init.d/networking stop
<mregg> Hi all, I have a problem with OwnCloud/Apache, which responds to every single url pointing to the IP, and not only to owncloud.mydomain.tld like it should. Any suggestion?
<DzAirmaX> ioria : so you think it is a network related issue ?
<surs> I suddenly have no sound anymore in rhythmbox and vlc. yt videos have sound, and sound test in system settings works fine. How do I regain sound?
<burkmat> mregg: You mean that if you access http://IP you get the same thing as http://owncloud.mydomain.tld ?
<daftykins> mregg: sounds like a host config issue.
<ioria> DzAirmaX, maybe it didn't get the shutdown signal
<kunal_> Hi, pls recommend best way to practice C Programming ??
<bazhang> kunal_, the ##c channel for that
<kunal_> thanks
<mregg> I have different subdomains pointing to the same IP (mail.mydomain.tld, owncloud.mydomain.tld, etc.) -- The router routes incoming traffic from port 80/443 to the proper owncloud server. I want it to answer on the url owncloud.mydomain.tld, and ignore the rest.
<daftykins> yes that's apache host config.
<daftykins> i.e. the 'site' config file
<mregg> daftykins: right, I did define ServerName and ServerAlias, yet it answers to every other url as well
<daftykins> no it sounds like you've edited a single site which answers to * instead of specifying a site per domain
<burkmat> mregg: You likely have a default one, which is currently pointing to the OwnCloud root. Find the default one (catch-all) and change it.
<mregg> burkmat: you're absolutely right, I'm using the default-ssl.conf in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<daftykins> but it was my idea ;_;
<mregg> daftykins: +1, it was indeed
<mregg> So I should rename that to maybe owncloud.mydomain.tld.conf ?
<daftykins> yeah then replace the * catch all
<daftykins> unless the other sites also require SSL
<mregg> well actually, there aren't any other sites
<mregg> daftykins: what's funny is that I'm not seeing any * catchall in the conf file
<daftykins> hmm i don't have access to a modern 14.04 web server machine right now
<mregg> daftykins: except maybe for <VirtualHost _default_:443>
<mregg> daftykins: Ok well thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to look into it over the weekend, I can't just break everything now.
<ubuntu382> help!!!!
<BluesKaj> !ask | ubuntu382
<ubottu> ubuntu382: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu382> i have a big install problem and nobody find ..;
<ubuntu382> when i install th live cd, my hdd is nor present and i cant made a install
<ubuntu382> but when i use gparted bootable my hdd i apaer
<ubuntu382> when i install xp or seven its ok , so i have change hdd and its the same result, with 32bit or 64bit the install reconized just tha ram !!!and not the hdd
<ubuntu382> th pc is IMEDIA8454 pakardbell
<Mandeep_Singh> ubuntu382, you may search about 'fixparts'
<ioria> sata issue
<ubuntu382> so what can i do ?
<ubuntu382> just see the rain falling, type pci=nomsi  pcie_aspm=force   no result
<mikhael_keehl_> my HDMI port for a secondary monitor suddenly stopped working . . .
<HaaPut> Buy a new one mikhael_keehl_
<BluesKaj> HaaPut, that's not a "support" answer, even if you're joking
<mikhael_keehl_> I've tried using another monitor in the office, and confirmed the problem is not with the monitor.
<Deets> quick question: is it possible to customize a live usb key when booted to it?
<HaaPut> mikheal_keehl_ http://hometheater.about.com/od/hometheaterdoityourself/a/How-To-Troubleshoot-Hdmi-Connection-Problems.htm
<Whitor> Deets, yes
<cfhowlett> Deets, customize in what manner??
<Deets> certian drivers, programs etc. essentially a completely portalbe install that will work on anything
<Xeryuz> Has anyone deployed Landscape for home use?
<mikhael_keehl_> Actually, checked xrandr, and it says LVDS1 is connected and VGA is not. I just turned off LVDS1 and turned on VGA, typing the monitor even if the monitor no longer is displaying anything after turning off LVDS1, what's LVDS1 anyway?
<welovfree> What is POSIX?
<Deets> currently what i have is an XBOOT usb drive with multiple distros, utilities and isos. id like to cusomize one of the distros
<mikhael_keehl_> Oh, its Low Voltage Differential Signaling, a display that runs at low power.
<manuel__> .irc-hispano.org
<Whitor> Deets, I don't know if the installer will let you install directly on the USB... I do know you can preserve user data as an option. If you want to accomplish what I think you are trying to do...    Do an install in a partition the same size (or a little smaller just to be safe) on a normal hard drive... Then DD copy the HD to the USB drive ... aand voila!
<student> this is public chat session on utubut
<Deets> thanks Whitor
<Whitor> good luck
<Deets> i'll give that a shot
<student> who are you guys?
<student> where are you from?
<m1dnight_> if you have sftp access, you automatically have ssh access, right?
<m1dnight_> or am I wrong
<Pici> m1dnight_: generally
<m1dnight_> okay
<m1dnight_> im working on a hackathon and i have to get sftp access
<m1dnight_> but i get a timeout
<m1dnight_> not sure if it's the assignment, or just an error..
<WidowMaker> #hackint
<robairt> Hey does anyone use vino?
<robairt> I'm looking for a way to remote desktop into active "desktop" session
<Whitor> do a little reading on DD... I don't know the command off hand   something like  dd if=/dev/sda  of=/media/[your device name is listed here]     .... or something like that
<Whitor> oops deets left
<jpds> Whitor: That's not going to do much of value.
<Whitor> jpds, why so?
<EriC^^> it'll just make an image
<EriC^^> dunno if thats what he wanted
<Whitor> bit level copy an entire hd to a usb stick ? ... pretty sure I've done this before
<schoppenhauer> hi. after the last update, firefox does not show the tab bar anymore.
<Whitor> not sure of the specific command ... I thing there were some other options needed
<Whitor> ergo my 'do a little reading'' comment
<Whitor>  I think I did this with Slackware ... doubt that would make much of a difference though
<Whitor> schoppenhauer, Are you in full screen mode?   try hovering near the top of the window...
<EriC^^> ok i read yeah that wont work
<Whitor> ...and everything we read on the internet is true...
<EriC^^> i mean i read what he wanted to do
<schoppenhauer> Whitor: ah just noticed, it appears to be a problem with tab mix plus.
<schoppenhauer> sry then.
<Whitor> no reason to be sorry
<ramchandra> are there any fast ubuntu mirrors?
<Whitor> ramchandra, use the torrent
<Whitor> effectively  several dozen simultaneous mirrors
<ramchandra> no, I mean for packages. Just wondering if one of the mirrors is overequipped compared to the capacity, if that makes sense.
<Whitor> ahh, sry
<Whitor> good q... I would hope they would use global load balancing between many servers though...
<BluesKaj> ramchandra, try the US mirror the UK rpeos are vey slow atm
<TheBigDeal> is there a good way to download this https://help.ubuntu.com/community :) ?
<ramchandra> I'm literally using the US mirror. Unless it's my isp's problem, only getting 100 kilobytes/sec download speed. (last time I checked my download speed was 2.5 megabytes/s)
<ramchandra> *sorry for using literally for emphasis
<ramchandra> oh wait nvm seems like my download speed is slow for some reason
<fidel_> TheBigDeal: you mean the wiki itself?
<BluesKaj> ramchandra, your ISP throttling , perhaps?
<ramchandra> Not sure, I haven't gone over the cap yet. They aren't the greatest ISP to put it lightly.
<g0tcha> is there a conflict if i run ngix and apache on the same ubuntu server?
<Pici> g0tcha: nope
<g0tcha> thanks
<Pici> g0tcha: Obviously, they can't listen on the same ports though.
<nicoo> Hi. Is there some kind of PPA available to install kernel 3.19 on Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) ?
 * nicoo found http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.19-vivid/, but this seems to be for Vivid
<TheNumb> nicoo: not really.
<TheNumb> nicoo: you could try installing that one but some things might break.
<TheNumb> Like proprietary drivers.
<nicoo> TheNumb: I don't have proprietary drivers. Actually, this is an attempt to fix Nouveau
<nicoo> TheNumb: How can I check the signatures on the deb files ?
<irnfoot495> Hello I'm having trouble due to installing fastcgi now apache2 wont start any help will be greatly appreciated
<TheNumb> nicoo: those are provided by the kernel dev team ;-)
<TheNumb> I mean, the packages.
<nicoo> TheNumb: Yes, but I don't see sigs next to them (sorry, I don't usually use Ubuntu or Debian, so I don't know much about your repo format)
<TheNumb> nicoo: it's not a repo.
<nicoo> Aaaah. So I should nag the kernel team into signing the debs ? :3
<TheNumb> not really
<TheNumb> those are not official releases
<nicoo> Does that mean it is impossible to switch to kernel 3.19 (through packages) without dpkg-ing random archives from the Internet?
<nicoo> (By “random”, I actually meant unsigned)
<daftykins> installing a kernel other than the supported one isn't exactly standard practice
<daftykins> nor is it supported :>
<TheBigDeal> fidel_: Yes of course.
<moreize> Hi guys, completely new to IRC, but is looking for help with Ubuntu/samba server
<Whitor> jpds, / EriC^^  I think I may have been offline when I posted this comment. This is for you: http://slackware.mirrorcatalogs.com/slackware64-13.0/usb-and-pxe-installers/README_USB.TXT
<EriC^^> yeah as we said using of=/media wont work
<daftykins> moreize: ask away, with detail
<moreize> We have a file server on another subnet and are able to ping the server, but not access the file server. If on the same subnet there is no problem to access the server, which is setup with guest ok = yes
<Whitor> moreize, you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> Whitor: you want of=/dev/sdx
<EriC^^> otherwise you're just making an image file
<daftykins> moreize: that's a novel use-case, are the connection attempts being logged in the host's samba logs?
<moreize> I can ping and SHH the server from the other subnet, but not access it
<moreize> I will try to look for the log
<Whitor> EriC^^, Like I said to deets... I wasn't sure of the exact command, do a little reading on dd... But thanks for your following up!
<fidel_> TheBigDeal: i would either consider downloading the official documentation - which is linked there as well .but if you are looking for the wiki - tried using 'wget'?
<moreize> how can I display the log
<daftykins> moreize: use a text editor like nano to open and read it
<Whitor> moreize, I like the less command
<TheBigDeal> fidel_: Okay.
<Whitor> if you are in a terminal...
<moreize> Will do, Where is the log file located
<Whitor> ahh... a better question
<daftykins> moreize: you really ought to do some reading around this, but it'll be in /var/log/
<moreize> I know, I am new to this,
<daftykins> yep you said :)
<moreize> Found it, which log file should be the one, there are many, auth.log is this the right one?
<surs> I suddenly have no sound anymore in rhythmbox and vlc. yt videos have sound, and sound test in system settings works fine. How do I regain sound?
<daftykins> moreize: check them all for updates when test connecting
<ravigehlot> Is there a way to move from LTS to uTopic?
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: there is.
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: how
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: We have had a box running on LTS for 1 year. But that box will no longer be used as a server.
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: a server?
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: Right. It has 14.04.2 Server Edition LTS
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: We want to convert it to utopic instead...version 14.10
<TheNumb> do-release-upgrade -d should do the trick (run with root privileges)
<TheNumb> uh wait
<TheNumb> not -d
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: don't run it.
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: Oh no...we are not going to run anything yet
<TheNumb> That would download the development release.
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: What is th development release? Sorry for my ignorance
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<ramchandra> ravigehlot: basically the very latest version of ubuntu in its alpha/beta stage
<TheNumb> ^ that
<ravigehlot> ramchandra: ah k..didn't know that
<daftykins> ravigehlot: even non-servers are better off on LTS
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: I'd wait if I were you.
<ravigehlot> ramchandra: That would probably be the equivalent to Debian Unstable...just that it is called Development in Ubuntu
<TheNumb> 15.04 is coming out soon.
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: Well, It doesn't matter. I would like to upgrade it now. The issue is going from LTS to utopic. How do I do that?
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: There is no GUI here
<TheNumb> read the instructions
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> "To upgrade on a server system:"
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: ^
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: oh I see it now
<TheNumb> ravigehlot: as you can see, the documentation is sometimes more accurate than random users on the internet :)
<TheNumb> :P
<m1dnight_> can one use sftp over telnet?
<daftykins> leaving LTS is definitely a mistake
<ravigehlot> TheNumb: Thanks!
<daftykins> m1dnight_: no
<TheNumb> m1dnight_: why would you even use telnet?
<TheNumb> daftykins: I use LTS releases only on the servers.
<m1dnight_> Im trying a hacking challenge but i'm not sure how to go about it
<moreize> Only relevant I can find in all the logs, checked smaba dir too, is my own login as root user
<daftykins> TheNumb: good for you
<moreize> I tried again to connect to the share from windows and still no respond, windows report that the file server is online, but does not respond, but again, when on the same subnet there is no problem to access the file server.
<moreize> I didn't find anything relevant in the logs
<moreize> also not in the samba log
<moreize> Looking for help with ubuntu / samba share.
<daftykins> moreize: server pings the client ok?
<moreize> Didn't try that, but client ping server with no problem. accessing the server by SHH is also not a problem
<g105b> How do I install bison < v3.0 on Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<g105b> I'm trying this: sudo apt-get install bison=2.7
<g105b> getting this: E: Version ‘2.7*’ for ‘bison’ was not found
<daftykins> moreize: yeah i remembered from the first time, but was curious that way around.
<moreize> Good point daftykins, server cannot ping the client, but client can ping the server
<moreize> Seems that I need to search in my router setup
<daftykins> moreize: i suspect the server doesn't quite know about the default gateway to get to the other subnet
<daftykins> although that's a bit weird because it would need to know it, to respond to ping
<moreize> just starting putty again, I could not figure out how to stop the ping
<daftykins> moreize: ctrl+C
<Pyro_Killer> Okay, so I installed 14.04 minimalist on a computer, then I installed build-essential and gnome-session-fallback, how do I get a GUI on this thing, and "startx" only says it uisn't installed
<moreize> looking for the subnet setting in ifconfig now
<daftykins> moreize: nah different tool, try "ip route"
<moreize> Ip route says default via 10.0.0.138, which is the my router IP, but default route in the router is focurse 0.0.0.0 to the wan port
<moreize> but I thought, when it is an established connection then it would be fine i.e. when I connect from the client
<daftykins> the server needs to know where to go to to get to the other subnet
<daftykins> 'route -n' was the older form command
<daftykins> it might be useful sharing these, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "route -n | pastebinit"
<moreize> just checked with route -n and the route is gateway 10.0.0.138 and then genmask 0.0.0.0 to eth0 (which is my wan port I guess)
<moreize> how can I share
<moreize> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10528028/
<moreize> the other subnet is connected via 10.0.1.1/30 to 10.0.1.2/30 and then nat masqurade to 192.168.0.0
<genii> m1dnight_: Since that's not really an Ubuntu support question, might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<moreize> Yes, I guess I am geeting a bit off topic here, Seems to be a routing problem and not a server problem
<moreize> but the ubuntu support was great though :-)  I thought it was a ubuntu server issue, not accepting the subnet
<daftykins> moreize: why is this setup so crazy 0o
<daftykins> moreize: anyway adding a route would do it, though it's been a while since i did it... something like "sudo route add -net 10.0.1.0/30"
<moreize> I know, but we need two subnets on our lan sharing the same internet connection
<moreize> thanks I will try
<serg__> драйвера
<TheProgrammer> hii
<serg__> помогите под интеловскую видеокарточку драйвера найти
<TheProgrammer> hii
<cfhowlett> !ru | serg__
<ubottu> serg__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daftykins> moreize: although your other LAN is a /24 so are you sure that's correct?
<cfhowlett> TheProgrammer, ask your ubuntu question
<moreize> do you mean split on subnet in two instade of having two subnets?
<TheProgrammer> fuck u
<daftykins> moreize: i mean from your pastebin above the netmask was 255.255.255.0 for 10.0.0.0, which is a /24, are you sure 10.0.1.0 isn't a /24 as well?
<zacktu> i'm trying to install ubuntu server on an old pentium machine from a cd -- i got the message about pae and have added forcepae as instructed -- the installer says that it can't find a kernel -- what to do?
<TheProgrammer> hii
<daftykins> moreize: might be worth an "ip a | pastebinit" from the server too
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | TheProgrammer, no profanity.
<ubottu> TheProgrammer, no profanity.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<moreize> Yes I am sure, this is two interface conncted the the two router one Interface / IP each unit
<ioria> zacktu: which pentium  ?
<moreize> Thanks daftyskins, I gues I am too much of topic
<daftykins> moreize: well, not for me
<moreize> or is it no me that they are jelling at
<moreize> Ok, super,
<moreize> I have a topogram, can I share that with you?
<daftykins> moreize: they typically address people by nickname at the start of their messages, earlier it was someone else beginning with 'm' :)
<moreize> I didnt succedd adding the route
<daftykins> did it error? my command was probably wrong
<zacktu> freenode: pentium m 1.60 GHz/600 MHz
<moreize> route: netmask doesn't match route address
<zacktu> freenode: it's a dell latitude D600
<moreize> my mistake
<moreize> trying again
<blackfish127> hey, can I use a kernel from a different OS to boot ubuntu?
<moreize> no, same problem route: netmask doesn't match route address
<daftykins> zacktu: ouch, that thing has how much RAM?
<daftykins> moreize: try /24 instead of /30
<blackfish127> can I switch kernels between Oses? like a heart transplant?
<moreize> got it right this time, but still a problem : SIOCADDRT: No such device
<daftykins> moreize: hang on let me look it up
<ramchandra> blackfish127: ubuntu only works with linux
<daftykins> blackfish127: very bad idea.
<daftykins> moreize: try "sudo route add -net 10.0.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0"
<Guest97534> Howdy, so I've got a problem with my boot times, and the bootcharts arent really telling me much, since its pretty much all init to about the 55 sec mark, when the other stuff starts, I think init is having some issues, anyone got any ideas? Sitting on a chromebook with ubuntu LTS and a kernel update to 3.19
<ioria> zacktu: The "forcepae" option must be entered twice, before and after the delimiter "-- "
<blackfish127> yeak, I mean a kernel from a different disto, ramchandra daftykins
<TheNumb> Guest97534: is it an x86 chromebook?
<daftykins> blackfish127: yes i know. bad idea.
<ramchandra> blackfish127: distro being? Might work, but barely.
<Guest97534> nope, its a 64x so got the x64 disto
<zacktu> freenode: 1GB RAM, 40GB disk -- i want to try it as a server for a multiuser mysql program -- all users log on to the server
<moreize> trying, but affraid that it got hung up
<Guest97534> toshiba 30 something, 2955 processor
<TheNumb> Guest97534: I mean x86 as in cpu architecture.
<daftykins> zacktu: 32-bit you downloaded, yes?
<moreize> Lost connection, maybe that s good and just a restart
<daftykins> zacktu: when replying, type the start of the person's nickname then hit tab - freenode is the network ;)
<blackfish127> ramchandra, arch inux
<Guest97534> Its the intel 2955u, so its x64
<TheNumb> Guest97534: ugh...
<TheNumb> x64 is really x86+some extensions
<ramchandra> Might work. You have to open the grub entry and change the partitions.
<TheNumb> nevermind
<TheNumb> Guest97534: are you using chrubuntu?
<tuttoio> ciao
<zacktu> yes i'm using the 32-bit iso ---   ubuntu-14.04.2-server-i386.iso
<tuttoio> !list
<ubottu> tuttoio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ramchandra> Though honestly installing the kernel package is probably way easier
<Guest97534> nope, wiped it
<zacktu> freenode: ubuntu-14.04.2-server-i386.iso
<Giora> Hey umm I have a problem where unity just hangs whenever I try to drag any files/folders is there a fix to this?
<daftykins> zacktu: yeah you're still talking to the network and not a user :P but ok that's fine, are you sure you're adding forcepae correctly? with a space after so it doesn't interfere with other kernel parameters?
<moreize> I lost connection to the server and connot reconnect. I can ping the server from the router, so will be no problem to access the server from 10.0.0.0 but 192.168.0.0 not possible now
<blackfish127> ramchandra, u from india?
<ramchandra> blackfish127: Yes.
<moreize> which is strange, I could understand if I could only ping it from 192.168.0.0
<daftykins> moreize: you never mentioned there being a 192.168 subnet too 0o
<blackfish127> cool, me too, WHat do you do?
<zacktu> the script ends with "quiet --"  so i've been using "... quiet -- forcepae -- forcepae"  ---  perhaps i should try "... quiet  forcepae -- forcepae"  ?
<moreize> There is not, This subnet is on eth3 I think
<moreize> no eth4 on my router
<daftykins> moreize: mmhmm, maybe it needs a reboot to forget recent command attempts
<blackfish127> ramchandra: cool, me too, WHat do you do?
<daftykins> blackfish127 ramchandra - take it to PM if you want to chat please, or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ramchandra> daftykins: Yes, I did that already.
<daftykins> good stuff.
<basichash> Can i get a hand? I just downloaded clang-3.5 on ubuntu, then did "alias clang-3.5 clang" and now i get some recursion error when i try to run clang-3.5. How can i fix this?
<zacktu> daftykins: i replied to the channel --  didn't know whether to remove the two hyphens after "quiet" so i left them --- the example that i found didn't have them between quiet and forcepae
<daftykins> ramchandra: also, enabling users with unsupported practices like mixing distro kernels isn't very helpful in here :)
<ramchandra> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> zacktu: freenode is the IRC network, #ubuntu is the chanel :) yeah when i've added things, i've deleted 'quiet splash' and put the item in instead
<daftykins> zacktu: i think the F6 menu might offer something too?
<basichash> anyone?
<basichash> i think i might have screwed up the alias method
<diddledan> basichash, close your terminal and open it up again
<basichash> thanks
<moreize> Just reboot'et and can SSH the server again, but still not able to access the file share from windows. I will work a bit with the routing. The eye opener here was that I could not ping the client from the server. I took that for granted, when ping from client was not a problem.
<diddledan> basichash, that will clear any environment such as alias that you set manually (provided you didn't add it to .profile)
<zacktu> daftykins: instructions said to use f6 -- i chose expert -- needed a tab to get rid of the popup -- maybe i can get rid of the popup without selecting expert -- anyway i have two new things to try -- i'll go back and do that
<moreize> Thanks, Daftykins, I will try work on the routing
<daftykins> zacktu: i hit F6 then escape
<zacktu> daftykins: i'm doing that now -- hope that works --- thanks much
<ioria> zacktu: However, the mini-iso cd image  has kernel support for non-PAE CPU's
<zacktu> ioria: where do i get the mini-iso cd image? didn't see it when i was looking for a server iso
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> zacktu: ^
<zacktu> daftykins: i think i'm getting a kernel now -- getting linux headers and linux-image
<daftykins> zacktu: that sounds like a very wrong approach, you won't be able to put those on a liveCD/flash drive
<zacktu> daftykins: it appears they were coming from the cd drive
<daftykins> i'm... not sure i understand
<zacktu> daftykins: this time the installer said that it was install apt and also what i interpreted to be the kernel (linux-headers and linux-image) -- that didn't happen before
<daftykins> i genuinely have no clue what you're up to there
<sarthor> HI,using ubuntu-server,  according to this link " http://mpcabd.igeex.biz/python-arabic-text-reshaper/ " When I try to instal " l pip install https://github.com/mpcabd/python-arabic-reshaper/archive/master.zip " so it give this error http://pastebin.com/H1KtwfaY HELP please.
<Pici> sarthor: Thats not a python package.
<Pici> sarthor: Just download the py file yourself and put it in your project. You can't install it with pip.
<sarthor> Pici, I am trying since 4 days to get this sloved. but no sucess. I am not an expert so that is why I am asking again and again here in IRC.
<zacktu> daftykins: the installation is proceeding as just about any other installation does -- before i would get partway through the instatallation and the installer would tell me that there was no point in going any further because it couldn't find a kernel -- this time i got past that point -- the two changes were 1) remove the two hyphens after "quiet" 2) not use expert mode after pressing f6
<daftykins> zacktu: ooh, to begin with it sounded like you were saying it never booted
<sarthor> Pici, I downloaded that file, and want to used it for OpenERP, but How OpenERP will know about this file if  Iam going to put in /usr/lib/pymodules/pythong-2.7/openerp/
<zacktu> daftykins: sorry to mislead you
<daftykins> heh
<Pici> sarthor: I think your question is best asked in #python, I'm not famuiliar with OpenERP myself, but just dropping it into a random path seems wrong to me.
<sarthor> Pici, I can not ask in Chan Python, that says unregisterd
<Pici> sarthor: It shouldn't.  Try joining it now.
<zacktu> daftykins: The installation finished; it booted; and i have logged in.  Thank you for your help.
<JFlash> help!
<JFlash> I need help fixing my JAVA_HOME
<JFlash> i need it pointed to jdk instead of jvm. i have set this in bashrc corectly
<JFlash> and it displays correctly when I echo $JAVA_HOME
<OerHeks> JFlash, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<JFlash> however when running cordova apk compilation it complaints that java home is not pointing to jdk and it shows another path
<ioria> JFlash : are you in sudo su  mode ?
<JFlash> dont think I am
<JFlash> should I echo it with sudo?
<RainMan28> Hi, I have a function myfunction which I call using an alias myfxn, but if I try to use 'watch myfxn $1' it doesn't work, where I am substituting $1 with my paramter. Doing my alias myfnx $1 works fine, just not with watch.
<ioria> JFlash : no, make the change in bashrc
<JFlash> bash is already set correctly
<JFlash> and it display correcltly if I echo it
<JFlash> but the  android sdk build command shows another value for java_home
<JFlash> btw, for some reason I cannot "su", is this normal?
<JFlash> says authentication failed
<ioria> JFlash : type sudo su
<crystal77> Anyone familiar with apparmor here? Running into a bug with 1000+ profiles loaded. Wondering if this has been fixed (we're using an old version)
<rbsfou> Hi folks, does anyone here know anything about upower and pm-utils on Ubuntu 14.04.2 ?
<itsrachelfish> hi #ubuntu
<itsrachelfish> If I upgrade to 14.04 will I still be able to select the previous kernel versions that I've installed?
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: what version are you on now?
<daftykins> and why do think you'd need to boot an older kernel?
<rbsfou> I've got a thinkpad x100e and it won't sleep :( I can get it to sleep if i pass  "acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode" to the kernel and manually run pm-suspend --quirk-s3-bios- -quirk-s3-mode
<rbsfou> But it doesn't suspend from inside the user session correctly, it just crashes entering suspend :(
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: I'm using ubuntu 12.04, on a macmini
<daftykins> oh dear. a mac
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: All of the new kernel versions (since after 3.5.54 or something) no longer work
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: 12.04 is still supported until April 2017
<itsrachelfish> Every kernel since 3.13.* has lagged my computer to being unusable
<itsrachelfish> So I have to use 3.5.*
<daftykins> you should be using 3.2.x
<rbsfou> Have been all over the manuals, and tried to force the parameters to pm-utils using a script cat /etc/pm/config.d/80-force  >> ADD_PARAMETERS="--quirk-s3-mode --quirk-s3-bios"
<daftykins> 3.5.x came with a now EOL release of ubuntu
<itsrachelfish> That's not an option
<daftykins> ah, then it's unsafe for you to keep using that computer
<itsrachelfish> How do I install a stable kernel then? :P
<daftykins> you can't
<itsrachelfish> Oh
<rbsfou> And it works from the command line
<daftykins> unless you try every version since and find one that works well
<itsrachelfish> Yep
<itsrachelfish> That's what I did
<daftykins> even 15.04?
<daftykins> (which isn't final yet)
<itsrachelfish> Oh, no.
<daftykins> but likely it's just the end of life for that device
<itsrachelfish> I haven't upgraded to 14.04 out of fear that it won't work
<daftykins> you can boot live sessions from USB for testing, presumably that's what you've been trying?
<itsrachelfish> I guess I could try that
<itsrachelfish> I ran into some issues when I tried installing initially
<itsrachelfish> I had to enable some boot options to fix the "kworker cpu bug" when I first installed ubuntu on this computer
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: yeah, macs aren't really officially supported... more experimental devices
<itsrachelfish> well that's fun
<itsrachelfish> I'll tell my boss to buy me a new computer (yeah right)
<daftykins> you have a mac mini at work? ouch
<daftykins> may i ask what you do?
<itsrachelfish> I'm a software developer
<itsrachelfish> it's great for the graphic design guys
<itsrachelfish> so my boss decided to just get the same computer for everyone
<itsrachelfish> I refuse to use that operating system
<rbsfou> @daftykins you can install any kernel you like, you just might run into dependency issues. Just grab the image and header debs and dpkg -i them
<daftykins> rbsfou: i have no idea why you're talking to me :)
<rbsfou> I hate upowerd. It's man page sucks
<daftykins> i am a volunteer, not a question asker :)
<JFlash> guys please
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: mmm OS X is quite bleh
<RainMan28> Hi, I have a function myfunction which I call using an alias myfxn, but if I try to use 'watch myfxn $1' it doesn't work, where I am substituting $1 with my parameter. Doing my alias myfxn $1 works fine, just not with watch.
<JFlash> how can I tell if I have jdk and not jre
<OerHeks> JFlash, maybe this page is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<JFlash> I read somewhere that the directory name is the same for both
<JFlash> i already set this
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: do you know which model it is?
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<JFlash> it only gives me jre options
<Pici> RainMan28: You probably need to do something like: watch bash myfxn $1
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<RainMan28> Pici: thank you for the help! When I try doing watch bash myfxn $1 I get /usr/bin/myfxn: /usr/bin/myfxn: cannot execute binary file
<ioria> JFlash : you  need both if you  want to  write java code
<JFlash> iknow
<Guest60412> exit
<JFlash> i have been  programming for 10 years
<blackangelpr> guys how can i set my default kernel back to the 3.16.0-031600-generic  i was trying 3.18   and when trying to get my 3.16 back to default did not work
<JFlash> what I know what I need, I just cannot configure the OS the right way >(
<rbsfou> @JFlash if you have the jre only you won't have the command 'javac' (compiler). Try typing 'jav' and hit tab and see what shows up
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: Macmini6,2
<JFlash> i do have javac
<JFlash> I will show the result of javac command
<Guest60412> javac?
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: ah, yeah that's not even listed on the wiki page. if you can make up a flash drive with 14.04.1 and try booting that, but it has issues, likely it's game over
<blackangelpr> never mind got it see you later guys
<JFlash> javac 1.8.0_40-internal  <<<  this is what javac gives me
<JFlash> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/  <<<  this is what echo JAVA_HOME gives me
<JFlash> some freaking configuration is wrong!!
<seth_> say, can anyone here that is running dual monitors let me know how to stop the "sticking" when my cursor is switching between monitors]
<rbsfou> @JFlash Well you've got the JDK if you've got the javac command, not just the JRE
<JFlash> rbsfou, makes sense
<JFlash> but the real question is
<JFlash> why when the ant command runs, it has some /jre folder in its path
<rbsfou> @blackangelpr Someone else wants to install that kernel http://www.tecmint.com/install-kernel-in-ubuntu/
<daftykins> JFlash: "which java" ; "which javac" might show you why.
<TuxOtaku> Hey guys, I'm trying to reset the local user's password on my ubuntu 12 machine in recovery mode
<ioria> JFlash : maybe '/bin' at  end
<Guest60412> exit
<rbsfou> ls -alh /etc/alternatives/java
<TuxOtaku> but every time I try to remount / as rw, it just cowardly refuses
<daftykins> TuxOtaku: ok, are you at the root prompt?
<TuxOtaku> yeah
<daftykins> are you typing "mount -o remount,rw" ?
<rbsfou> mount -o remount,rw / ?
<TuxOtaku> yep
<TuxOtaku> still mounted ro
<rbsfou> erk fsck it
<TuxOtaku> tried that
<daftykins> perhaps it has errors.
<rbsfou> fsck -fy it?
<daftykins> TuxOtaku: what *exactly* Does it say when trying the mount command?
<rbsfou> Also check dmesg
<TuxOtaku> mount command says errors=remount-ro for /
<daftykins> TuxOtaku: no, as in mount -o... as we said above
<rbsfou> I'd boot from something like sysresccd and do a full fsck -fy /dev/whatever on it tbh
<daftykins> you sure you're not reading remount-ro as what changes to rw? ;)
<rbsfou> @daftykins I think @Tux0taku posted the output of mount with no params (ie show what is mounted)
<TuxOtaku> rbsfou: yes
<daftykins> rbsfou: yes i know, i linked at that.
<daftykins> er, hinted at that
<TuxOtaku> would booting into a live cd, mounting / and blanking out the user's entry in /etc/shadow work?
<JFlash> guys
<seth_> no one can help me with my dual mons?
<JFlash> here is the specifi error I'm getting:
<JFlash> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
<JFlash> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK.
<JFlash> It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre"
<rbsfou> I wouldn't remove the whole line in shadow, just remove the hashed password
<daftykins> JFlash: please try and reduce the number of messages you send, also don't paste.
<TuxOtaku> rbsfou: that's what I meant
<JFlash> I only pasted 3 lines :(
<daftykins> seth_: depends on graphics card + driver in use.
<daftykins> JFlash: have you attempted to install an oracle java?
<seth_> ati cards. I just want the 'sticking' to stop when my cursor is switchingf from one screen to the other
<seth_> this is a 'feature' of some kind in ubuntu 14
<seth_> dont know what its called (obviously)
<JFlash> daftykins,  not yet no
<rbsfou> @Tux0taku just backup shadow and reboot livecd if it doesn't work?
<rbsfou> @JFlash sounds fubared - that class should be in /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/rt.jar
<JFlash> what does fubared mean
<daftykins> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1558780/why-does-ant-tell-me-that-java-home-is-wrong-when-it-is-not
<daftykins> JFlash: broken.
 * JFlash goes check the link
<daftykins> i know they're mostly talking about Windows usage, but...
<rbsfou> @JFlash Have you got the package 'openjdk-7-jdk' installed?
<g1> Hey, I have problems connecting to my Bluetooth speakers. When I select 'Audio sink' I get 'Failed to connect. Stream Setup Failed'. Please help?
<rbsfou> Also, try JAVA_HOME='/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64' (not the JRE sub directory)
<JFlash> rbsfou, how can I tell if I have such package
<rbsfou> Folks, does anyone understand how upower interacts with pm-utils ? I can make a laptop suspend by pm-suspend --quirk-s3-mode , but in GNOME it just freezes :(
<JFlash> daftykins, that topic is super insteresting
<rbsfou> Also, if anyone knows how to get apport to ignore itself (apportcheckresume) that'd be just super ;)
<wandering_golem> Heeeey
<wandering_golem> take two
<bazhang> ubuntu support question wandering_golem ?
<wandering_golem> I'm having an issue getting steam running, I ran the app on a command line and it spat this out at me. Otherwise just clicking the icon does nothing
<wandering_golem> http://pastebin.com/UW2i5z2j
<bazhang> !steam | wandering_golem
<ubottu> wandering_golem: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-steam wandering_golem
<itsrachelfish> hmm
<JohnnyL> help. ubuntu no longer saves my bluetooth keyboard settings after reboot. who should I call for help?
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: you still around? :)
<JohnnyL> my bluetooth keyboard works now. just won't survive a reboot. survives a logout though.
<JFlash> guys I fixed it by pointing java home to an sdk that actually has all the proper jars
<JFlash> javac is not enougth
<JFlash> it has to have some other jars like tools.jar etc
<JFlash> so i run the build from a fresh terminal otherwise i'd be using the old value for java home
<JFlash> so it works and I'm a happy camper
<JFlash> thank you so much for your help!
<JFlash> OerHeks, that stackoverflow link is bliss, btw :)
<seth_> anyone want to hit me with a database diagram software in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> JFlash, have fun :-)
<helaman> Greeting Programs
<helaman> just got a call from Microsoft India's support center
<bazhang> !ot | helaman
<ubottu> helaman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<helaman> he said I have a problem with my windows
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: back in 3
<bazhang> helaman, wrong channel
<helaman> huh
<bazhang> helaman, try ##windows NOT here
<helaman> I don't have windows, that is the joke
<helaman> I am trying xchat
<bazhang> helaman, then take it elsewhere
<helaman> how do you find other channels
<bazhang> !alis | helaman
<ubottu> helaman: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<helaman> boy you are a mean guy
<helaman> but thanks
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic helaman
<helaman> hey I just open this up and ended up here
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: did you make some progress?
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: Well, I went back and found the guide I originally used to fix my kworker cpu bug
<itsrachelfish> https://souriguha.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/how-to-solve-problem-with-thinkpadkslowd-kworker-on-linux-kernel-2-35-2-36/
<itsrachelfish> So I tried disabling that to no avail, the problem still persisted in 3.13.x
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: this is when booting from a flash drive for a test?
<itsrachelfish> No, this is on my 12.04 installed system
<Soul_Sample> what's the easiest way to modify an .iso for installation? i used remastersys, but it's not in active development anymore
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: so you're just testing newer kernels in 12.04?
<itsrachelfish> Yeah
<itsrachelfish> The ones that have been installed by the update manager
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: ah ok, sounds like the trusty hardware enablement stack is on. i'd be testing booting live sessions from flash drive personally
<itsrachelfish> Well it seems like the issue on newer kernels is being caused by my network
<itsrachelfish> If I keep the network disabled, I can boot and use it for several minutes without any issues
<traxl> hi. is there an up-to-date tutorial for installing ubuntu TO an usb stick (i.e. running the full installation as live system from the stick without hdd installation)?
<seth_> ignore * left
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: are you using wireless in the office?
<itsrachelfish> Yeah
<seth_> thats embarassing
<daftykins> eww.
<daftykins> i bet it's broadcom related
<itsrachelfish> I didn't try it for too long (only 5 minutes) but after enabling networking it started lagging again
<itsrachelfish> I managed to push through the lag and re-disable the networking, which actually left the system functioning
<itsrachelfish> It was still laggy, but it didn't totally crash
<itsrachelfish> That's the only other custom thing I have on here, the broadcom wifi drivers
<mcphail> traxl: don't know if there's a tutorial, but last time i did that it was as aimple as installing to a hdd. What problems have you had?
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: Is there some way I can test disabling those and just use ethernet?
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: i 100% believe that this could be symptomatic of booting your existing install, testing a live session from a USB flash drive would rule that out :)
<traxl> mcphail: no problem yet, just preparing. so i should just boot from an regular "install usb stick" and then select the other usb stick as installation target?
<BitBizYYZ> anyone know how to bind a key to launch an app?
<mcphail> traxl: yep. Since the install process switched to using UUIDs, this has generally gone without a problem
<ledufakademy> hello everybody
<traxl> mcphail: thanks. sounds easy enough. and grub2 will be just fine booting the system? or is some special bootloader needed?
<lorena> hola
<mcphail> traxl: default grub2 has been fine for me
<traxl> mcphail: great. thanks. i'll try that.
<mcphail> traxl: you may want to disconnect and hard drives first, so update-grub doesn't pick up the installations on those and add them to the grub menu
<ledufakademy> what the difference ion lts support between "ubuntu gnome" and "ubuntu" ?
<ChristW_> Anyone here with expeience with accessibility? I have Desktop Zoom turned on for one user (why doesn’t it zoom the menu and locker bar as well??) but the menu entries cannot be reached. The mouse cursor jumps aside as soon as a menu entry is touched. See a video of the behaviour here: http://dna.ik.nu/rinske/Output.mp4
<abugar> nothing, ledufakademy, ubuntu is supported in any case
<traxl> mcphail: mh it's a notebook so i'll probably pass on that and pay attention :P.. but removing entries later should not be a big deal i suppose..
<ledufakademy> ok thank u: i need to build pxe install from ownc repository with ubuntu.
<solsTiCe> hi. what's the diff between Ubuntu Desktop Next 15.04 and Ubuntu 15.04 ? which of the one will be the next ubuntu 15.04 ?
<ledufakademy> which depot mus i put in my /etc/apt/mirror.list ?
<genii> solsTiCe: Probably better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<solsTiCe> genii: ok
<ledufakademy> it's for install party i need to prepare a net install, beacause our network bandiwdth is very low !!
<ledufakademy> so i must put ubuntu repository on an hd drive
<daftykins> sources.list not mirror 0o
<ledufakademy> can't understand daftykins
<ledufakademy> (french on board ;-) )
<daftykins> nevermind
<anish_> Hi, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10. Now I cannot use the keyboard shortcuts to lower/increase the screen brightness. Any pointers?
<ledufakademy> i use apt-mirror in order to build my repository
<solsTiCe> anish_: have you rebooted ?
<anish_> yes
<BitBizYYZ> anyone know how to bind a key to launch an app?
<xrosnight> hello what VPN do you guys use?
<solsTiCe> xrosnight: free version of securitykiss
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN  <--- xrosnight
<xrosnight> solsTiCe: bazhang thanks i will have a look.
<xrosnight> since China has blocked most the network ...
<yart> Hello! Everytime I start my PC after a few minutes my mouse lags. When I check 'top' I see that two kworker/1.1 and kworker/2.1 consume ~50% CPU. These are kernel processes. Is there something wrong with the mouse?
<anish_> I also read some answers on askubuntu relating to the same problem. The solution was with modifying the grub cfg. I tried that, but still no luck.
<Janus_AQ> Hello, how can I change the Frequency that X tries to input to my monitor? The monitor reports me that it is "Out of Range" when I install the Proprietary drivers from the Additional Drivers application, any help on fixing this issue? I thank in advance for at leat reading this.
<daftykins> Janus_AQ: what card + driver?
<Janus_AQ> +daftykins it is fglrx on a AMD Radeon HD 6670
<daftykins> Janus_AQ: hmm, tried fglrx-updates instead ?
<Janus_AQ> not yet
<Janus_AQ> daftykins, not yet
<daftykins> presumably you're doing a full reboot to get 'out of range' messages?
<Janus_AQ> daftykins, I will try it then I will report back
<Janus_AQ> daftykins, let me finish some business here first to allow me to reboot the machine
<daftykins> no problem
<Janus_AQ> yes
<Janus_AQ> full reboot
<xrosnight> solsTiCe: according to securitykiss.  http://www.securitykiss.com/pricing/   the free version does not support Thunderbird for mail service .... I so need that!
<Janus_AQ> it boots normally, but when it calls gdm, it goes out of range
<solsTiCe> xrosnight: too bad
<Janus_AQ> I guess it is gdm
<daftykins> Janus_AQ: gdm? so gnome?
<daftykins> lightdm if unity
<Janus_AQ> it is the default in Ubuntu 14.10
<Janus_AQ> oh, ok, I just installed Ubuntu
<Janus_AQ> sorry
<Pyro_Killer> If you could count every hour used by every person to try and fix X, I would guesse it would be a couple of billion
<xrosnight> solsTiCe: I guess the free one just disables many VPN ports
<Janus_AQ> let me go AFK for a moment, when I am done, I will report it here
<xrosnight> bazhang: i have serveral VPSes. So what VPN software do you recommend should be installed?
<hdon_> hi all :) what is dpkg frontend?
<daftykins> APT
<hdon_> also how can i interrogate a package to see exactly what it does when i run dpkg --configure <somepackage>
<daftykins> hdon_: why are you doing that?
<hdon_> daftykins: well i'm using the http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/repo/apt/ repo for ubu 14.04 and the configure process for mysql-apt-config package *never ends*
<hdon_> at first with a name like "apt config" i assumed a deadlock where it was trying to do something to apt while a parent process was holding the lock
<hdon_> but i see now that "frontend" is using 60% of my cpu
<hdon_> and has been for a looong time
<daftykins> hdon_: sadly PPA issues are not ubuntu's problem, but the PPA maintainers
<hdon_> daftykins: i understand, that is why i did not ask about that :)
<hdon_> how can i interrogate a package to find out what it will do when i dpkg --configure it?
<daftykins> pass
<ledufakademy> is "gnme ubuntu " use the same repository than "ubuntu" ?
<raub> How do I tell my preseed conf file I do not want swap?
<abugar> yes ledufakademy
<ledufakademy> thnak you abugar
<ledufakademy> but how can id o a pxe install with "gnome ubuntu" ? (with no dvd or cd on the target pc)
<ledufakademy> must i retrieve a particular repository ?
<daftykins> PXE - flash drive and network
<ledufakademy> the aim is ti o make an install party
<daftykins> yeah yousaid
<ledufakademy> oups
<paigeinpink78MN> i'm using a hdhomerun with cable card...i need host id, data to activate, where do i get those #'s???
<emash> hello everyone? anyone can help with bcd
<ledufakademy> with debian i have just to put in my mirror.list main main/deiban-installer , and it's ok in the pxe cfg menu , but with gnome ubuntu ?
<Janus_AQ> I am done installing, will do a reboot now
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: Good news!
<daftykins> ooh!? don't leave me in suspense!
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: I uninstalled my wireless drivers... and now 3.13.x works
<daftykins> neat
<itsrachelfish> I've got an ethernet cord running to my desk now but oh well
<daftykins> perhaps there's a newer driver for your mac mini's wireless for in 14.04
<itsrachelfish> Maybe!
<daftykins> run lspci and identify the device line?
<daftykins> most likely some nasty broadcom thing
<itsrachelfish> Yeah
<itsrachelfish> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02)
<muchasgracias> Hi, does Ubuntu GNOME comes with a "classic gnome" or is it only with a recent version of Gnome DE?
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: so did you not have a flash drive to hand? :)
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: Originally I had to install some wifi driver because my desk was on the other side of the office and ethernet wasn't feasable...
<anonymous__> hallo
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: I don't have one on me, I guess I could borrow one from the office
<anonymous__> hy
<anonymous__> :(
<itsrachelfish> I just didn't want to go through the whole process of downlading and burning and rebooting and testing different versions
<itsrachelfish> anonymous__: HI!
<anonymous__> :)
<itsrachelfish> :)
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: well i'd have only said to bother with 14.04.1 really, it's wise to keep LTS
<anonymous__> how are you
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: What about 14.04.2?
<daftykins> anonymous__: ubuntu support questions only i'm afraid
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: well, that uses the 3.16 kernel
<muchasgracias> how do I check for my Ubuntu version?
<pabloarroyo> Hi everybody...I wonder if I can restart the looking configuration of MATE because it looks weird
<daftykins> muchasgracias: cat /etc/issue *or* lsb_release -a
<anonymous__> ?
<muchasgracias> thank you daftykins
<daftykins> anonymous__: chat can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> hey guys, is there any way to use lm-sensors to detect sensors on a host machine from within a VM?
<anonymous__> hey
<daftykins> itsrachelfish: anyways, what i think it is - is that you'd need a 100% install of 14.04 for things to work, likely the broadcom wireless module (driver) came from 12.04 and so fights with the 3.13 kernel from 14.04
<daftykins> nicomachus: what's wrong with the host?
<nicomachus> daftykins: it's windows. :P
<daftykins> mmhmm
<nicomachus> I'm really just curious if it can be done. I can detect the sensors from the host if I really need ot.
<nicomachus> to*
<daftykins> that's a 'pass' from me then :)
<nicomachus> well if you don't know, no one will!
<nicomachus> :P
<daftykins> haha, nah trust me - that is definitely not accurate
<solsTiCe> when I unplug headphone, pulseaudio does not switch anymore to external speaker. It still shows headphone on system soudn setting but output no sound (because the headphone is unplug)
<strat> I've managed to add a mode to my display, 1368x768, and it works. From what I've read, I need to create /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf but I have two questions: how do I prepare for disaster on reboot and what goes into the file? My device is VGA-0 but I'm flailing around with the rest.
<Walex> strat: 'man xorg.conf;
<daftykins> strat: are you sure? 1366x768 is the standard.
<strat> @daftykins acer x163wl says 1366x768 60hz, cvt 1366 768 60 says "1368x60_60.00"
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> is it really VGA only?
<daftykins> nasty old interface, no wonder auto detection goes wrong :)
<strat> @Walex yes, my first attempt resulted in a grub reboot loop
<daftykins> well there's always recovery mode
<strat> also has dvi and hdmi but going through kvm
<daftykins> grub looping sounds totally messed up
<daftykins> you tried removing the KVM?
<strat> beer may had something to do with it - this is a fresh install :-)
<daftykins> hehe
<lmat> I'm looking for openjdk on ubuntu 14.04...is it in the repos?
<daftykins> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-source, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre-lib (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<daftykins> lmat: yes.
<mdoge> apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jdk
<at_work> Hello folks.  Is there some kind of CPU load monitor that kills processes consuming excessive CPU?
<lmat> OOPS!
<lmat> I meant openjdk 8 !!
<muchasgracias> when is the VLC new version available in the repos?
<at_work> I'm on a 14.04 box, ssh in and start a compile and randomly get "Timeout, server u14 not responding."
<daftykins> when someone packages it, muchasgracias
<lmat> muchasgracias: Why do you want the new VLC? What does it do?
<muchasgracias> lmat:
<muchasgracias> lmat: many improvements for compatibility with some codecs
<lmat> muchasgracias: muchas gracias
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<muchasgracias> and much lower cpu usage for stream content
<lmat> muchasgracias: Does VLC take care of codec stuff? I would think it just relies on libav or whatever.
<_habnabit> is there a way with /etc/network/interfaces to define an interface as 'bring this up automatically with dhcp if the interface exists, but ignore it if it does not'?
<daftykins> you'd use network manager i think
<daftykins> interfaces isn't that clever
<_habnabit> does network manager have config files for that sort of thing? this is for a headless ubuntu server instance
<daftykins> what interface does a server only sometimes get?
<genii> daftykins: Removable usb-lan for instance
<bekks> A server?
<_habnabit> it's an lxc container, and sometimes there's a second bridge on eth1
<daftykins> i feel like i just told the opening line to a really bad joke
<_habnabit> haha
<daftykins> mmm nope no idea about that stuff then. surely bridges are virtual
<_habnabit> virtual as opposed to what?
<daftykins> as above, like adding a physical adapter
<_habnabit> oh. yes. it's not hotplugging or anything like that; when the container starts, there might be an eth1 and there might not be
<muchasgracias> Re, should I install Ubuntu (default) with gnome classic fallback package or Ubuntu MATE? What would be the most stable?
<rww> _habnabit: I generally use allow-hotplug for that, personally.
<rww> even if it's not hotplugged, it has the same behavior of not blocking like auto does
<rww> s/blocking/erroring/
<_habnabit> rww, ah okay
<rww> (specifically, interfaces with auto are brought up as part of the boot sequence, interfaces with allow-hotplug are brought up when udev (I think?) detects them)
<FecalSpam> turd
<elky> FecalSpam: you'll need to use a conventional toilet. did you have anything actually ubuntu related?
<FecalSpam> Yes I actually do have a question about ubuntu.  Can someone here help me please?
<bprompt> !ops @ FecalSpam
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> FecalSpam: sure. What's the issue?
<rww> bprompt: elky and I are well aware already ;)
<bprompt> rww:    ok.... FecalSpam  seems to have a few issues, since he just came here after spamming #windows
<FecalSpam> Okay well my question is this:
<FecalSpam> I defecate too much.  What should I do?
<elky> go to the bathroom
<_habnabit> rww, hm. do i need to install any other packages for allow-hotplug to come up automatically? i have "allow-hotplug eth1" but it's not coming up on boot. if i do `ifup eth1` it'll do the dhcp request and everything will be fine
<jmsplmr> join ##
<jmsplmr> help
<jmsplmr> ??
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, genii - looks like it was the motherboard itself that failed - 3 power supplies later and it still won't start up
<jmsplmr> exit
<genii> RudeViper: Ouch
<RudeViper> genii - YEAH THAT REALLY sucks cause I don't have a replacement for it
<vbgunz> integrating dropbox into ubuntu is painless and is in the end, fast. very fast. using google-drive-ocamlfuse to try and integrate google is a painless install but is painfully slow to use in every other regard
<vbgunz> is there a faster way to use google drive? if connecting to it was as fast and painless as using dropbox, I wouldn't even think about it. unfortunately it is so slow, it hurts :/
<spartakus9> sudo apt-get install bumblebee but with which options ? I want to install bumblebee correctly
<spartakus9> Is virtualg and primus the same thing? I use the opensource driver
<ubuntu333> hey I need help with shell scripting in ubuntu, could anybody help ?
<ntsp> ubuntu333 dont ask to ask, just ask :p
<ubuntu333> well yes, im just AMATEUR, and i know the basics but still i cant even get my simplest own script to work
<NegativeFlare> ubuntu333: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<NegativeFlare> Have fun :)
<itsrachelfish> ugh
<NegativeFlare> That's what I've learned from, and I've worked many servers at this point doing stuff with bash/scripting in general :P
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: So it turns out uninstalling the wifi didn't fix it... it just made it take longer to happen
<itsrachelfish> daftykins: I guess I'll try 14.04 on a live disk some time in a couple days
<spartakus9> ubuntu333: Go to #bash they do debugging
<spartakus9> and they are very very nice
<ubuntu333> oh okay thanks
 * jmpp greets!
<jmpp> I'm trying to solve a problem about MySQL apparently trying to start twice on boot, but I'm a bit unsure where to look. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<jmpp> I have service scripts for MySQL both on /etc/init/ & /etc/init/d, the latter symlink'd to the standard rc[1-5].d directories
<jmpp> and I'm not sure if that's normal
<jmpp> how do I check what services are setup to start at boot on 14.04.1?
<Pyro_Killer> jmpp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<javnut> how can I find out when I installed ubuntu?
<bprompt> !sysv-rc-conf | jmpp
<javnut> bprompt: me?
<bprompt> hmm nope, jmpp  rather
<jmpp> Pyro_Killer: thanks, reading
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14...hp pavillion laptop: my internet is too slow to be workable in ubuntu, same pc (dualboot) same network in win my internet is ok speed
<bprompt> jmpp:    I use sysv-rc-conf  which does that, you'd just need to run it as "su" or sudo
<jmpp> bprompt: that a GUI? I only have shell
<bprompt> jmpp:    cli
<jmpp> great
<Pyro_Killer> The way it should be
<gabriel__> hi all , can anybody help me?
<Pyro_Killer> You write the question
<Bashing-om> !ask | gabriel__ Try and see::
<ubottu> gabriel__ Try and see::: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pyro_Killer> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pyro_Killer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pyro_Killer> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Pyro_Killer> !joke
<genii> javnut: Check the timestamps of the files in /var/log/installer with ls -l
<kamil_> hello, can anybody help?
<Pyro_Killer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<javnut> genii: nope
<Bashing-om> !ask | kamil_ Do not know, ask the question and see:
<ubottu> kamil_ Do not know, ask the question and see:: please see above
<kamil_> I can't get access to the system settings (up right corner). When I click nothing happens.
<Pyro_Killer> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<genii> javnut: ls -l /var/log/installer         ...the dates those files were made will be when you installed your Ubuntu
<bprompt> javnut:    maybe the timestamp of /boot files would show when, surely those aren't updated everyday
<javnut> genii: nvm, you were right
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14...hp pavillion laptop: my internet is too slow to be workable in ubuntu, same pc (dualboot) same network in win my internet is ok speed
<softballs> Hi all, i have been trying ubuntu server (mostly for my personal interest) and was wondering what monitoring tools one should use, I have installed logwatch and got that to send out an e-mail
<javnut> thanks genii
<genii> javnut: You're welcome
<korst> does anyone know what you're supposed to do when "sudo ./inst install" doesn't work? it says "sudo: ./inst: command not found" This is a fresh install so wtf... Googling didn't help
<softballs> what more kind of stuff could one install to make sure you get alerts if anything suspicious happens?
<Pyro_Killer> korst: why would that work....
<zeturpen> hello
<kamil_>  I can't get access to the system settings (up right corner). When I click nothing happens.
<jmpp> OK, so I read about upstart and how it intends to obsolete /etc/init.d scripts
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14...hp pavillion laptop: my internet is too slow to be workable in ubuntu, same pc (dualboot) same network in win my internet is ok speed
<jmpp> question is, though, having *both* /etc/init/ *and* /etc/init.d/ scripts for a service, mysql, could explain apparently two instances of the service trying to start at boot?
<gabriel__> since last power cut , xubuntu 14.04  freeze on the boot screen but when i pass by the recovery mode and continue with normal boot it work ???
<red-host> hey all
<bprompt> gabriel__:    have you done a "fsck" on it yet?  in recovery mode that is
<gabriel__> yes
<gabriel__> dont work
<TheBigDeal> is there a way to install IntellijIDEA from the package manager?
<bprompt> gabriel__:   don't work?  what do you mean?
<TheBigDeal> the community edition
<kamil_>  I can't get access to the system settings (up right corner). When I click nothing happens.
<kamil_>  I can't get access to the system settings (up right corner). When I click nothing happens.
<gabriel__> it change nothig
<Bashing-om> gabriel__: Who owns your desktop and /home -> ls -al .Xauthority , ls -al .ICEauthority , ls -al /home <- ??
<bprompt> gabriel__:    well... after "fsck" and a boot up, it went in, so that means something worked
<gabriel__> yes but i always have to pass by the recovery mode if i reboot the system
<genii> TheBigDeal: You should be able to install it from the webpage https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/intellij-idea-ce/
<applepi> Hi all..  on my ubuntu 14.04 armhf board, when I run 'poweroff' or 'shutdown now', it just returns me to a weird login prompt where the first character i type disappears and i can still issue some commands..
<applepi> Is this a known issue / is there a solution?
<TheBigDeal> genii: thanks
<applepi> Halt works.
<TheBigDeal> genii: 14.10 :(
<TheBigDeal> genii: couldn't fine it :(
<gabriel__> do you know a channel in french it will help me ...ca va pas ben crise
<teward> !fr | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bprompt> gabriel__:     hmmm offhand I can think of, say   for example to do a more thorough file system check, you could run e2fsck -c, on it in the recovery mode  ->  e2fsck -c /dev/DEVICEHERE;
<softballs> nobody with anymore help regarding monitoring tools for ubuntu server? (except logwatch that i now have running)
<teward> softballs: define 'monitoring tools' because there'd different tools for different things
<colonelqubit> I'm trying to get a bluetooth keyboard working with 14.04. It works fine with an Android 4.something tablet, and pairs with my laptop, but has the behavior of being stuck in numlock mode (?). Is there a good way to detect the keymapping?
<bekks> softballs: So whats your issue with monitoring tools? :)
<softballs> teward: I would like to know that if something "bad" happens on my server I would receive it in an e-mail and not having to go through a bunch of logs files
<teward> softballs: again, define "bad:
<colonelqubit> (The bluetooth documentation was pretty limited...)
<teward> softballs: "monitoring tools" encompasses about fifty thousand potential things to monitor hence you needing ***specifics***
<softballs> teward: yeah i know that is hard to define, but lets say file changes, new users created,connections successful/failed etc
<softballs> teward: as much information as possible regarding the security of my server
<genii> TheBigDeal: Apparently getdeb.net has a 14.10 version
<TheBigDeal> genii: mm ok
<softballs> teward: logwatch gives alot, but was interested if there were more tools commonly used, im really a windows user mainly so not that used to *nix
<genii> TheBigDeal: http://www.getdeb.net/software/IntelliJ%20IDEA%20Community%20Edition
<teward> softballs: well, as an IT Sec person myself, if you don't know what exactly you want to monitor (in terms of 'security') then you're doing it wrong.
<teward> softballs: what you basically asked is "How can I audit everything going on with my server"
<softballs> teward: yeah that is true i guess
<teward> softballs: and that much information is not informative and overloads your ability to get 'security information'
<softballs> teward: my main concern is security
<TheBigDeal> genii: i'm going to build manually :(
<teward> softballs: start with logwatch - if it's missing something that you think you need to monitor then come ask about that
<TheBigDeal> genii: getdeb.net has 13.10 only
<teward> softballs: but don't ask for "monitoring tools" in general - way too broad to get help on with that
<softballs> teward: ok, thank you for the information
<teward> softballs: start by SSH login auditing, user logons, etc.  'connections succeeded' is going to be a ton if you have a web server, etc.  "connections failed" equally tricky to monitor.  file changes, well, you might want to look at certain system files but a full audit log won't help
<softballs> teward: One question that comes to mind though is that i would like to see attemted (failed or not) connections to my server, do you know if logwatch would catch that?
<softballs> teward: not going to run any webserver
<teward> softballs: I haven't used logwatch - but again, the standard web facing server sees thousands of connections
<teward> softballs: probably easier to specify what you are looking for
<teward> (webserver or otherwise)
<softballs> teward: would like to se if someone has tried to connect to my server in any way
<teward> softballs: consider: my DMZ box here is behind a pfSense firewall appliance - current DMZ traffic since yesterday is already > 1000000 packets
<teward> and that's actually just in the past 6 hours
<teward> softballs: again, too much information becomes pumped into your system
<teward> softballs: consider an average connection setup of a million a day inbound - how would you sift through that in a reasonable way
<softballs> teward: that is true
<teward> softballs: if there's any web facing services you're concerned about then log those, but again, I don't use logwatch
<softballs> teward: didnt think it was that bad
<teward> softballs: i use my firewall logs to log 'attempted' connections, but the raw data alone isn't useful
<teward> softballs: the other consideration is tor, but if you're truly concerned about security, take a network security course
 * teward has to disappear to go help with money-earning things
<softballs> teward: i am using ufw with everything on deny, then set allow to the specific things i need, would that be considered pretty safe?
<softballs> teward: if the services i allow is secured that is
<dupingping> ubuntu-dock is published in ubuntu software center
<strat> well, "mount -o remount,rw /" comes in handy when you've screwed the pooch named xorg. At least I'm just crashing it now and getting a text mode login. Little help, anyone? -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531031/
<akkad> someone stuck a trusty source in /etc/apt.d/source.d/cz-something. I purged it and did a "apt-get update" however when I do an apt-get upgrade rsyslog I get "Unmet dependencioes try apt-get -f install to fix"
<akkad> am on precise and wouuld rather not have it try to upgrade everything
<akkad> https://gist.github.com/5cd0d342b1dc6bf9fc8d
<strat> should say that http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531031/ allows a boot, no resolution change. Using 32 bit colour depth, instead of 24, gets a prompt
<javnut> how do I permanently disable logging, 'stop rsyslog' stops it for the current session, but I want it stopped completely
<akkad> rm /etc/init/rsyslog
<akkad> no dont do that
<genii> javnut: Put the command which stops it into /etc/rc.local file
<akkad> how do you remove packages that were from wrong version of debian, and were unpacked, but not configured. https://gist.github.com/7cdb575b08e49f6794de
<akkad> s/debian/ubuntu
<emash> hello everyone! how to install ubuntu to a usb stick via testdrive, but not normal ubuntu, ubuntu MATE
<emash> anybody?
<luiss> emash: why download and create usb doesn't work?
<Tenebris> hellow
<Scunizi> I'm installing onto an external USB drive using manual partitioning info. At bottom of "Prepare partitions" is "Boot loader" where I can choose Device for boot loader installation. I'm installing on sdg but bootloader is tagged for sda. should that be changed to sdg?
<Scunizi> .
<luiss> Scunizi: I think you should use sdg, surely if you plan to use it in different computers
<luiss> Scunizi: but then you need to boot from usb always
<Scunizi> luiss: that was my intention and though as well. This drive will be portable and plugged into any number of machines.
<luiss> Scunizi: yes, I have done that a few times.
<Scunizi> luiss: Will it change my current grub on my primary internal drive?
<luiss> Scunizi: no, it should not change it
<luiss> which means you have to start it from bios->boot menu->usb even in your computer
<Scunizi> luiss: cool.. thanks for reaffirming what I thought I knew.  Yep booting from USB will require bios change.. no issue ther.
<Scunizi> *there
<luiss> Scunizi: is it a usb flash memory? I don't recommend that... tried with sandisk, and was too slow
<luiss> Scunizi: but a hard drive should be ok
<Scunizi> luiss: it's a harddrive and for "emergency" uses.. traveling.. getting rid of viri from windows machines etc.
<luiss> Scunizi: I use one at work because I was not supposed to install ubuntu in the main drive
<luiss> Scunizi: and it works like a charm
<Scunizi> luiss: yea.. I always carry a small usb install stick with AntiV on it.  This one will be for someone else.
<luiss> Sunizi: the only downside is, the grub menu in sdg will contain entries for all the OS'es in your original computer
<luiss> Scunizi: but that should be fixable with update-grub somehow
<Scunizi> luiss: how do I modify that
<luiss> Scunizi: it is not really harmful, you can just ignore them
<luiss> Scunizi: otherwise... you could once you boot in that system
<Scunizi> luiss: "back in the day' you use to be able to manually modify grub..
<luiss> Scunizi: yes, I know... now you need to use update-grub
<luiss> Scunizi: a quick guess is
<luiss> Scunizi: go to /etc/grub.d (in your new installed system)
<AvengerLives> Scunizi: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub or sudoedit /etc/default/grub or sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<xubuntu88w> How to know which card graphic my system is using?
<Bashing-om> Scunizi: IF you are only going to boot from that USB external, one can chmod " /etc/30_os-probe " so that no other OS is picked up .
<AvengerLives> Scunizi: after the edits, run sudo update-grub
<luiss> Scunizi: and remove (backup!) all files starting with a number >10
<luiss> Scunizi: acutally >20, in order to keep memtest
<luiss> Scunizi: so, in my system, I'd remove 30-os-prober
<Scunizi> lots to make note of.
<luiss> Scunizi: and maybe 30_uefi-firmware 40_custom
<luiss> Scunizi: and do sudo update-grub
<luiss> oops, I am repeating others!
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Try : lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 <- .. for graphics sard info .
<Bashing-om> card*
<Scunizi> luiss: thanks..
<nifelseki> hey guys how do I disable WSSH Weak MAC Algorithms and cbc ciphers?
<luiss> Scunizi: bat Bashing-om is right, probably 30-os-prober is enough
<Whitor> Is there a channel (as active as this one) for conversational topics?
<Whitor> I don't want to post off topic
<rypervenche> nifelseki: You'll want to update your ssh_config file or ~/.ssh/config file. Run "man ssh_config" and look for Ciphers.
<digitalcrow> help ! please ! i want to copy files/photos etc from a windows phone 8.1
<Scunizi> luiss: and the command is "chmod " /etc/30_os-probe" with the " mark in the middle where you would normally have +x or 777 or 644 etc.??
<digitalcrow> can't copy photos/files from a windows phone 8.1 !
<Bashing-om> Whitor: /join ubuntu-offtopic . Pretty active there generally .
<Whitor> Bashing-om,  thanks !
<Whitor> Bashing-om, you forgot the #  :P
<katastrof> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531529/
<Bashing-om> Whitor: :) .. I do better next time !
<Whitor> just kidding :)
<Bashing-om> katastrof: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531529/ .
<digitalcrow> help ! can't copy photos/files from a windows phone 8.1 !   Could not claim the USB device
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Hybrid graphics; you looking at installing proprietary driver and nvidia-prime.
<Bashing-om> !nvidia-prime | katastrof
<katastrof> Bashing-om: That means both intel and nvidia is running but nvidia is used
<Scunizi> Bashing-om: and the command is "chmod " /etc/30_os-probe" with the " mark in the middle where you would normally have +x or 777 or 644 etc.??
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I alreay used once nvidia prime but the prop driver is causing freezings problems
<digitalcrow> help ! can't copy photos/files from a windows phone 8.1 !   Could not claim the USB device
<Bashing-om> Scunizi: -> sudo chmod -x /etc/30_os-prober , sudo update-grub ; should do the trick .
<Scunizi> Bashing-om: cool.. thanks..
 * Scunizi rebooting
<digitalcrow> am i invisible
<Bashing-om> katastrof: -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- and I check with Nvidia what version you should be running .
<nifelseki> Do you guys have a sample sshd_config with disabled MD5 and 96-bit MAC algorithms?
<katastrof> ANYONE with a hybrid configuration NVIDIA and INTEL, please contact me
<nifelseki> I tried this but it doesn’t appear to be working… # Secure Ciphers and MACs
<nifelseki> Ciphers aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128
<nifelseki> MACs hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160
<Bashing-om> katastrof: my last, nvidia-prime does work in most situations .
<digitalcrow> am i invisible
<digitalcrow> am i invisible  ???
<digitalcrow> am i invisible  ???
<digitalcrow> am i invisible  ???
<digitalcrow> help ! can't copy photos/files from a windows phone 8.1 !   Could not claim the USB device
<ahmedsaad4> hi all
<AvengerLives> digitalcrow: Obviously no, you're not.  I do not have any experience with a Windows phone, so I don't know what kind of help I can be. I would assume it's on the phone side, most smartphones can alter there usb connection type
<Bashing-om> digitalcrow: You are asking for us to get slap on the wrist for responding with a "I do not know" // how many here run Win8 on a phone ? // patience for those who do might respond.
<katastrof> Bashing-om: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531655/ maybe you'll understand the problem
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Look'n .
<thetrav> I'm setting up a pxelinux server, a lot of stuff refers to pxelinux.0 however I can't find this file anywhere... anyone know how I can get it?
<Scunizi> Bashing-om: back.. rebooted and tried chmod -x /etc/30_os-probe with the result that nothing was found.. different directory?
<luiss> Scunizi: /etc/grub.d/30_os-probe
<luiss> Scunizi: /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<Scunizi> luiss: AH.. I'll try again :)
<rpp601> hey guys, i can't get vsftpd to start. when i do 'sudo service vsftpd start' it says 'vsftpd stop/pre-start, process 3764' and when i run status it says 'vsftpd stop/waiting
<luiss> Scunizi: (you can  check with "ls /etc/grub.d"
<Bashing-om> katastrof: open source does not support 'switchable' graphic chips sets . Proprietary drivers with nvida-prime do . http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us to check what driver Nvidia advises to use. Else one maybe able to disable one of the chip sets in bios ( maybe ) .
<rpp601> i've googled it and just can't figure it out
<Scunizi> luiss: found and done.. did a sudo update-grub so nothing should be on grub except the OS on the external usb.. right?
<luiss> rpp601: have you checked the config file? maybe you need to enable some account, or anonymous access
<mbpro> need help bootloader on macbookpro not loading after installation..
<luiss> Scunizi: hopefully... give it a go and let us know!
<Scunizi> luiss: rebooting :)
<rpp601> luiss: i've checked, and even re-written the config file. netstat is telling me it's not listening on port 21
<mbpro> grub not loading on macbookpro
<mbpro> any suggestions
<Bashing-om> Scunizi: Yep, Think I messed up that path .,.. try as /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober :)
<luiss> rpp601:same with sudo service vsftpd restart?
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I don't have this option in setup but in prime profiles we can choose the card, if i choose intel will the problems disapear [freezings] (since intel card is rulled by the nvidia driver) ?
<xcyclist> Which free password manager is seen as best supported under Ubuntu?
<luiss> rpp601: try to see the log at /var/log/upstart folder
<rpp601> luiss: yes, it says 'starting blah ####' and then nothing
<rpp601> luiss: ok just one min
<luiss> rpp601: if there is something like vsftpd.log.gz you can read it with zcat
<Bashing-om> katastrof: As others have said, so say I " try and see what works in your use case" .Bottom line is to verify that the correct Nvidia driver is installed . The kernel takes care of the Intel driver .
<rpp601> luiss: hmm, its telling me 'listen disabled' let me see what i have in the config file
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I understand thank you again !!
<luiss> rpp601: sounds like it! :)
<Bashing-om> katastrof: I do hope you do not take that as rude, we are here to help you help yourself. What ever that takes .
<javnut> how do I turn off system logging completely?
<xcyclist> The ones I see as candidates on the wiki include mitro, encryptr, keepassx, password safe, and a couple others.
<AvengerLives> javnut: impossible
<xcyclist> javnut:  You need to recompile the kernel I believe to do that.  Don't do that please.
<katastrof> Bashing-om: you helped me ! :) I'll do some tests by myself again TY !
<luiss> xcyclist: cannot you set /proc/sys/kernel/printk to 0?
<javnut> AvengerLives, xcyclist: ok, not the system logging, just the logging that goes into kern.log and syslog
<javnut> they both get way too big, and I'm tired of doing sudo rsyslog stop everytime I log on
<xcyclist> So I wondered if anyone else is doing password management.  A lot of jobs now are so full of tools and clients requiring many passwords, I've come to the conclusion I need to do something.
<rpp601> luiss: i put 'listen=YES' at the beginning
<oppollop> 4
<oppollop> hello)
<Bashing-om> katastrof: :) .. been through Intel/Nvidia with several others .. nvidia-prime (nvidia-settings) works .
<javnut> xcyclist: roboform
<luiss> javnut: you can try to change the kernel command line adding loglevel=0
<luiss> javnut: never tried before... but maybe it helps
<AvengerLives> javnut: I would recommed using grep and sed to curtail the lof regularly via a root cronjob, rather that muck with the logging itself
<xcyclist> What virtues does roboform have?
<luiss> javnut: also, you can put rsyslog in a script at start
<xcyclist> Or is it just from Ubuntu land?
<luiss> javnut: rsyslog stop
<Phurious> xcyclist: Lastpass
<rpp601> luiss: it's still not starting and nothing is happening in the log any more. how can i ensure nothing is already running on port 21?
<javnut> luiss: but you need root for that
<xcyclist> Ok, what I really want is a reasonable one that is kindof stamped with the Ubuntu approval of goodness, so to speak.
<javnut> hmm, I'll solve this later, it's low priority
<xcyclist> No, I need this for general password use, especially web pages.
<AvengerLives> javnut: don't forget you can implement crontab as root, you can also modify init.d scripts
<Phurious> The I definietly recommend Lastpass
<javnut> xcyclist: try sourceforge for password managers
<luiss> javnut: if netstat doesn't show anything at port 21 it means it is free
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Keep in mind that in changing proprietary drivers it is a must that the other proprietary driver be purged .. and sometimes the config file in your /home directory must be removed .
<rpp601> luiss: you meant that for me?
<oppollop> Guys, sorry for offtopic, buy i need ur help)) my english not so good and can anybody help me to form query to google? I want to find english diploma about erp implementation. Or can anybody give sites, where english-speaking guys post there diplomas?
<luiss> rpp601: yes sorry!
<luiss> rpp601: you can do a quick test
<xcyclist> apt-cache search roboform shows nothing.
<luiss> rpp601: sudo nc -l 21
<rpp601> luiss: k
<luiss> rpp601: if it doesn't fail, means 21 is free
<xcyclist> lastpass also doesn't show up in an apt search.
<katastrof> Bashing-om: If i use nouveau that means nouveau must be purged ? I never did this because when i remove nvidia nouveau is set by default
<rpp601> luiss: i don't have that package aparent
<Bashing-om> katastrof: No, the Nvida installer will take care of "blacklisting" nouveau driver .
<xcyclist> It seems odd that there isn't one sanctioned for use through apt installs.
<katastrof> Bashing-om: And how do I purge nouveau (I mean without removing it) ?
<luiss> rpp601: does it suggest a package?
<katastrof> I'm stupid you said "the other proprietary driver be purged"
<luiss> rpp601: nc is pretty useful
<Phurious> Lastpass is actually a browser plugin
<Phurious> Cloud based
<rpp601> luiss: This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available in netcat-traditional. i just installed both of those packages and it's still returning that when i try and use nc.
<Phurious> Also apps for Android and IOS
<strat> Make xorg display resolution settings permanent (on an ASRock AM1B-ITX + 5350 with embedded Radeon 8400): fixed - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10531839/
<luiss> rpp601: try nc.openbsd
<Bashing-om> to see all that is blacklisted, look through -> ls /etc/modprobe.d/ <- .
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I install the latest Nvidia driver in order to activate Intel card and deactivate Nvidia card. So the Kernel will rule the Intel card.
<katastrof> And I will not have the freezing problems
<rpp601> luiss: it just keeps saying that same thing. lemme google that.
<Phurious> xcyclist you could also check out KeePassX
<alin> hello all need help
<Guest27575> http://pastebin.com/Q3aCj7xs need help
<luiss> rpp601: my /bin/nc points to /bin/nc.openbsd
<rpp601> luiss: i just dont know
<luiss> rpp601: sudo nc.openbsd -l 21 should work
<Bashing-om> katastrof: The latest driver may not be correct ?? have you checked to see what Nvidia advise for the version of the card you have installed ? As to nouvea ( not a recommendation ! ) -> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau <- to purge .
<basichash> How can i create an alias for clang-3.5 to clang?
<basichash> alias clang="clang-3.5"?
<snufft_work> hi guys
<luiss> rpp601: you can try sudo apt-get install --reinstall netcat-openbsd
<rpp601> luiss: ok, it took that second time i copied what you wrote... for some reason. no output though. like its frozen.
<mbpro> hi, any help with a MacBook Pro booting issue after installation???
<basichash> done
<basichash> dw
<luiss> rpp601: yes, that is good
<rpp601> luiss: ok, so it's working?
<micael> hello
<luiss> rpp601: it opens the port an listen. If from another terminal you do "nc localhost 21", it should stablish connection
<luiss> rpp601: no, that means, there is nothing else using port 21
<rpp601> luiss: oh ok
<luiss> rpp601: but still no fix :S
<snufft_work> i have a totally noob question. I've installed the Deepin Terminal (which is kinda cool, a little buggy though, still usable) on 14.04. I've got a few shortcuts on my desktop to ssh to different servers (they just run ssh user@ipaddress) but these ssh sessions always run in the default terminal application, not Deepin. How can I make them run in the Deepin terminal? I can't even find where Deepin runs from :|
<luiss> rpp601: can you paste at dpaste.com the conf file
<luiss> rpp601: and the /etc/init/vsftp file
<bparker> snufft_work: can you pastebin the contents of one of your shortcut files
<rpp601> luiss: sure thing. thanks so much. i'm not using init though i thought. using 'listen=yes' at the beginning made it in 'standalone' mode... i'll paste both, one sec.
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I checked it is only said that the driver pack from my system is prefered
<luiss> rpp601: if in standalone, cannot you just try "sudo vsftpd"?
<luiss> rpp601: i tried last long ago, but that used to work
<luiss> rpp601: or similar
<rpp601> luiss: isn't that what 'sudo service vsftpd start' does?
<rpp601> luiss: conf file http://dpaste.com/12N2MYN
<luiss> rpp601: not exactly. and it gives you the log output straight on the terminal
<rpp601> luiss: oh lemme try then
<rpp601> luiss: 500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate
<rpp601> luiss: finally! but what do i need to do then?
<rpp601> luiss: i can google it
<luiss> rpp601: I was thinking about that when seeing your conf file
<luiss> rpp601: normally, it has a couple of options rsa_cert_file and rsa_private_file
<blah234> why is there no bacon command in ubuntu?
<luiss> rpp601: best thing you can do, is reinstall vsftpd
<luiss> rpp601: make sure you remove it completely first
<luiss> rpp601: and then just modify the default .conf file
<acz32> is lubuntu switching DEs to LXQt?
<luiss> rpp601: it brings the RSA stuff in it already
<snufft_work> bparker: here you go :) http://pastie.org/10000663
<blah234> can someone explain it to me?
<rpp601> luiss: i think i've got it. now it's throwing errors at me which i can google and fix. thanks, i didn't know you could run it like 'sudo vsftp'
<luiss> rpp601: my pleasure. but if you get lost, try the complete removal/reinstall option form synaptic
<bparker> snufft_work: change to Terminal=false and Exec=some_other_terminal_program "ssh user@host"
<luiss> rpp601: and just modify the conf file
<zengyang> --
<snufft_work> bparker: wonderful! thank you very much! worked like a charm :)
<snufft_work> bparker++
<rpp601> luiss: i got up and and going, thanks so much
<michel> oi
<luiss> rpp601: happy to hear it :)
<bl0z> Hi
<jonascj> Hi all. My HP Elitebook 840 G1 dropped me to a "grub>" prompt when I booted an Ubuntu 14.04 cd/usb. The laptop is configured as UEFI, no legacy.
<jonascj> How do I boot the cd/usb from that grub> prompt?
<skinux> By chance, is anyone in here familiar with LibreOffice Scripting???
<GillesM> hello my ubuntu sofware center doesn't ask me password
<GillesM> idea ?
<OerHeks> GillesM, it does, after selecting a package
<GillesM> OerHeks,  no :
<GillesM> if I click in windows error more information I got : org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.260'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<OerHeks> GillesM, so softwarecenter gives an error, .. what ubuntu version?
<jonascj> I found out, "ls" showed me the attached evices, among them (cd0). issuing "configfile (cd0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" caused it to boot
<GillesM> OerHeks,  14.10 xubuntu
<buddd> asdf
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I installed the nvidia driver and now I have problem
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I have this error : "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server."I tried the command and I also looked if nouveau was blacklister or something but nothing works
<skinux> Is there a tool that will tell CPU usage by specific processes?
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Let's look and see if the driver built -> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit <- .
<EriC^> skinux, they all do
<EriC^> skinux, top, htop
<skinux> Something with a GUI?
<bekks> skinux: ps, top, htop, etc.
<skinux> To be specific, I mean something that will show real-time CPU usages of all processes at once?
<EriC^> skinux, system monitor has a gui
<bekks> skinux: Using a monitor, by definition, you cannot have a real time usage analysis, since observing the system alters the system.
<katastrof> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532290/
<EriC^> top htop and system monitor, etc. are real time
<skinux> System Monitor only shows total CPU usage, doesn't list it according to processes.
<EriC^> skinux, it does, it's on the process tab
<bekks> They all are as close to RT as possible.
<skinux> Nevermind, top does appear to be what I want.
<Bashing-om> katastrof: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532290/ .
<CutiePie> o.O
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Looks good to me, "26.928] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  346.47  Thu Feb 19 17:47:18 PST 2015 " and you have set to use Intel as the grahics chip set. -> dpkg -l nvidia-prime , dpkg -l nvidia-settings <- what returns ?
<lol> #linuxiarze.pl
<katastrof> Bashing-om: the first one returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532382/ (aucune = none) and the second one returns "any packet matches with nvidia-settings" (nvidia-settings is installed)
<gcosmin> how can I change settings for xorg to use Intel module, not vesa?
<emash> guys guys, what's the best option for ubuntu on usb, i mean, primary partition or logical, and so on (something other)
<rpp601> hey guys what's the easiest way to make /var/www/ public?
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Now that is odd, installing the 346 driver should have installed nvidia-prime .. anyway, try -> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime <- .
<Bashing-om> gcosmin: If you are running debian ( from #xfce channel) /join #debian .. Too much is different in debian to help here in #ubuntu .
<katastrof> Bashing-om: yes but how do I get to the nvidia-settings now ? It gives me the error
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Can not say, show me the command and it's errored output (pastebinit) .. maybe I get an idea of what the problem is .
<katastrof> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532455/
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Look'n .. also does this file exist -> ls -al ~/.nvidia-settings-rc <-  ??
<katastrof> Bashing-om: -rw-rw-r-- 1 katastrof katastrof 494 mars   5 00:29 /home/katastrof/.nvidia-settings-rc
<katastrof> it exists
<umbra_purus> can someone tell me the default password of su?
<Bashing-om> katastrof: so much for my idea from " nvidia-settings could not find the registry key file. " // lemme think a bit .. see what I can come up with .
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Let's rule out a conflict in drivers, what returns -> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia <- .
<katastrof> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532520/
<Bashing-om> katastrof: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10532520/ .
<Guddu> I am trying to instal lpostgresql on Ubuntu but I get an error.
<Guddu> postgresql-9.4: Depends: postgresql-common(>=142) but it is not going to be installed
<Guddu> Could someone please guide
<umbra_purus> Can someone tell me what is the default password of SU?!?!?!
<Guddu> If i try to instal postgresql-common manually i get error for init-system-helper version. If in turn i try to update that then i get messsgae its already the latest version
<teward> umbra_purus: there is no root password
<Ben64> !root | umbra_purus
<ubottu> umbra_purus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guddu> Totally at loss trying to do something else
<umbra_purus> But why can't I gain access to SU even in my own computer??!?!
<Ben64> umbra_purus: read what ubottu said
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Wow, where is that new driver you just installed that the Xorg.0.log file said was installed ??/ Now I really got to think .
<teward> umbra_purus: read what ubotto said - `sudo` is what you need to look into, not `su`.  Also, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ben64> Guddu: pastebin the output of this command... "apt-cache policy postgresql-9.4 postgresql-common"
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I installed it with a run file I checked that nouveau was blacklisted (I remove the blacklist after the installation) I also did a "init 3" if all this can help you
<Ben64> katastrof: the .run file is not a supported method of installing the nvidia drivers
<strat> It looks like I took the blue pill. There IS a damn spoon: sudo passwd   ... though playing with the spoon is difficult without a red pill...
<katastrof> Ben64: it is the only method to get the latest driver
<Ben64> katastrof: incorrect
<Ben64> strat: that is a bad idea
<bekks> katastrof: Which is not that true. At least you could have used the xorg-edgers PPA (while PPA are unsupported too, but designed to be working on Ubuntu).
<Guddu> Ben64, http://dpaste.com/18DRQTB
<strat> @Ben64, agree - better to stay in the matrix
<Bashing-om> katastrof: Agreed that obtaining from Nvidia is the last means of resort, presently " libcuda1-331-updates  " bothers me ( conflicts ?) .. how bout we purge and start all over with a PPA install ?
<Ben64> i haven't been following along, but the PPA is only necessary with the very newest nvidia cards
<katastrof> Bashing-om: yes I'll remove the run installation and install the latest one from the ppa to see if the problem is gone
<Ben64> Guddu: you have a weird repository there messing up your dependencies, you should remove that
<Ben64> Guddu: its also not even for the right version of ubuntu
<katastrof> Ben64: I didn't know that this ppa was proposing the nvidia 346.47
<fxmulder> can you setup an ubuntu server in such a way that you can't just reset the root password if you have local access?
<Guddu> Ben64 i will try changing something. I was pointing to wheezy instead of trusty i guess
<Ben64> katastrof: do you have a card that requires it?
<Ben64> Guddu: why use a different repository anyway?
<Ben64> fxmulder: you mean physical access?
<fxmulder> Ben64 correct
<Ben64> fxmulder: full disk encryption
<katastrof> Ben64: since it is the lastest one for my card I think yes but in regard of the fixes I don't know
<Bashing-om> katastrof: :) ; get the name of the file -> find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" <- then to uninstall -> ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) and marked as executable .
<Ben64> katastrof: well its usually easier to let the one from the ubuntu repo work, unless you have a gtx960 or something
<Ben64> PPA should work though
<katastrof> I'll try the ppa
<katastrof> Bashing-om: I wanted to thank you a lot for your support you spent a lot of time with my problem
<Bashing-om> katastrof: If you are intent on installing the 346 version, see: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia .
<Ben64> Bashing-om: not that one... https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pr1mal> so what does one do when a window totally freezes
<Bashing-om> Ben64: :) .. but for my info what is wrong with the mamarley PPA ?
<katastrof> Ben64: does your ppa support trusty ?
<Ben64> katastrof: yep
<soee> in apt-get how can i ignore one dependency package ?
#ubuntu 2015-03-05
<LinuxGold> apt-get -f install <package> -- tried it?
<Bashing-om> katastrof: make sure that " libcuda1-331-updates " gets ourged .
<Bashing-om> purged*
<Ben64> Bashing-om: 1 guy vs a team, more updates, better dependencies
<EddieFTW> hey. is anyone here decent with fail2ban
<EddieFTW> I got banned and don't know what my jailname is. my friend is helping me out but he doesnt know the jail name either xP
<EddieFTW> on ubuntu of course ^
<Bashing-om> Ben64: OK, I be convinced on your authority ... and that PPA has been around and supported for a long long time - xorg-edgers !
<EddieFTW> anyone?
<kriskropd> does anyone know of a pixel paint/editor that used ncurses or libcaca or something that is purposed for running in a CLI shell? I  feel like I've seen one long ago, but cannot remember the name
<bekks> kriskropd: hexedit? ;)
<Guddu> I installed vsftpd but there are no scripts in /etc/init.d to start or stop the daemon. What am i missing?
<Saeid> How can I send a keyEvent to a commandline application ? ( I use recordmydesktop , when it's recording you can press Ctl+Alt+p to pause , I want to create a gui with a button that when you click on pause button recordmydesktop be paused , how can I send Ctl+alt+p to it ?)
<est31> hi, I cant install wine with steam
<est31> exit code 79
<est31> tried winetricks install, also the msiexec method
<OerHeks> est31, use the native linux steam
<est31> but I want to play a game that doesn't work natively.
<est31> OerHeks, game reported to work fine with wine though
<OerHeks> est31, then check the winedb
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<est31> OerHeks, winedb reports no error
<OerHeks> steam and wine, not sure that will work.
<est31> just why can't they also support games through wine.
<est31> also, normal installer shipped with the game aborts with only a gui error
<est31> but not saying what failed
<eikon81g> I have an issue with a bluetooth speaker, I can get it paired up and it shows it's connected in blueman. It worked one time but since then I can not get the speaker to show up in the Output devices in the sound settings after it's paired
<eikon81g> any suggestions? I am on 14.10 Xubuntu
<eikon81g> pa pa palease...
<eikon81g> lol
<eikon81g> does anyone know how to change the audio sink to a bluetooth adapter in terminal? I'v e seen some info on that..
<garthk> Anyone know their NTP? Trying to drag servers in from large offsets. ntpdc pstats shows offset=0 despite ntpdate -q of the peer IP showing 160s. I’ve set restrict x.x.x.x nomodify notrap nopeer for the peer IP so it’s not locked out. Ideas?
<EddieFTW> damn.  can someone help me out?
<garthk> EddieFTW: depends on the “damn"
<phaedral> howdy, hola, yo
<EddieFTW> well....hang on lol
<phantomcircuit> the indicator applet has disappeared
<phantomcircuit> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jABsJvHL
<sk8tch> first
<phantomcircuit> anyguesses?
<sk8tch> anyone
<eikon81g> phantom i am not anyhelp but what version of ubuntu are you on
<phantomcircuit> utopic
<phantomcircuit> i did a dist upgrade from lts
<phantomcircuit> but that was like two weeks ago
<phantomcircuit> im guessing it's related though
<phantomcircuit> :|
<est31> I'm getting the same error like this person:https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444&iTestingId=84524&bShowAll=true
<eikon81g> so it was still working after you updated?
<eikon81g> and just stopped today?
<est31> the issue is, the person didn't write how they fixed the issue (or whether they fixed it at all)
<phantomcircuit> eikon81g, yesterday after and apt-get upgrade
<eikon81g> ok are you using xfce or anything like that?
<phantomcircuit> eikon81g, no it's gnome
<eikon81g> phantomcircuit I was reading about some stuff on xfce I had some issues when I was running uduntu and installed xfce
<eikon81g> I wish I could help man sorryu
<JustBerry> Is anyone here familiar with API implementation in Google Script (JSON)? Message me if you are.
<est31> I have nailed down the issue to gecko
<phantomcircuit> eikon81g, well i guess now is as good a time as any to do a clean install
 * phantomcircuit goes looking for a usb hdd for backup
<est31> but why isn't wine gecko working
<eikon81g> yea, lol best of luck phantom
<phantomcircuit> eikon81g, i cant even get the ethernet controller to work with debian on this thing
<phantomcircuit> silly msi
<eikon81g> that's crazy..
<eikon81g> in my experience the updates are pretty rough
<eikon81g> I usually go straight to clean install..
<sproc> I installed the 'openbox' window manager.  It is available for selection from the login screen (I believe LightDM).  Where can I find the command used to launch openbox-session?
<phantomcircuit> yeah this is the first time it's mostly worked
<phantomcircuit> oh well
<sproc> (I need to append '--debug' there)
<t13_> d
<phantomcircuit> ooh usb3 hdd
<phantomcircuit> forgot i had this
<Saeid> JustBerry: Hi, what is your problem ?
<eikon81g> phantomcircuit: must be nice..
<JustBerry> Saeid: I'm trying to implement http://www.reamaze.com/api in Google Script, as I'm trying to have it update the number of "conversations" from the API periodically, and email users when the amount of conversations has surpassed a certain amount. Anyone mind taking a look/helping? Thanks!
<est31> so the wine package is installed, but still it doesnt work
<est31> wine-gecko
<est31> precise name: "wine-gecko2.21"
<eikon81g> phantomcircuit, do you like gnome better than xfce?
<JustBerry> Saeid: Ideas? Maybe you know a channel or user I can ask?
<t13_> est31 what do you trying for?
<phantomcircuit> eikon81g, im used to it
<est31> t13_, eventually I want to get steam running with wine, as the game I want to play doesn't have a native version, and its installer fails
<phantomcircuit> that's all really
<est31> t13_, so, I try to install steam, but installing reports exit code 79.
<eikon81g> right on.. I am just getting started with Linux and so far I've learned quite a bit and am enjoying it I was thinking of trying a few other flavors..
<spartacus_> Ben64: I tester your ppa and it doesn't work lightdm don't show up
<spartacus_> Ben64: after the ubuntu loading it freezes everything black
<t13_> est31  do you tryied play on linux ?
<t13_> est31:lot of games work better than wine...i think...
<Ben64> spartacus_: well its not "my" ppa
<spartacus_> Ben64: sorry for my english when I said your ppa I meant the ppa that you giver to me
<est31> t13_, isn't it just a frontend for wine?
<Ben64> spartacus_: pastebin xorg log and whatever else
<t13_> est31 : i guess , but there you can find  preconfig for well-known apps - games  , maybe you figure out that way... :)
<est31> t13_, ill try
<spartacus_> Ben64: The thing is I purged nvidia-346 and now it works fine and I have the nvidia-settings with the prime-profiles. But I think it's a sort of illusion because I removed nvidia-346. I'll post you some infos.
<dw1> hey ubuntu can you get this php patch in? https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=61285
<spartacus_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10533183/
<IdleOne> dw1: report bug/feature requests to launchpad.net
<dw1> guess ill just try to update php
<est31> dw1, only stable releases go into linux distros.
<dw1> yeah, could be a while
<dw1> were i to wait
<xjkx> I didn't install cups, I just plugged my printer and it worked, but, how do I see the pool of printing now?
<dw1> maybe i can patch teh ubuntu source of the same version im using
<est31> dw1, this means, you will have to wait until a php version gets released that has that fix included
<est31> dw1, only on very rare occasions maintainers apply their own patches.
<est31> also, the fact that a new php version got released doesn't mean it will immediately be available to you
<est31> dw1, thats possible yes
<spartacus_> Ben64: xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10533227/
<est31> dw1, follow this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/81870/how-to-download-modify-build-and-install-a-debian-source-package
<dw1> thanks
<est31> t13_, thanks steam installs
<spartacus_> Ben64: http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/32186351sa.png and dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10533246/
<t13_> est31 you welcome :)  lets see if everything work properly ...
<LMNOP> hi
<Ben64> spartacus_: you have a 610M... you can use the normal ubuntu driver
<LMNOP> hullo?
<airtonix-work> gnome-shell seems to be ignoring "workspaces only on primary monitor" settings. any ideas?
<eikon81g_> hey how can I take permission of a folder? the one I need to have access to is /pulse
<eikon81g_> I thought it was chown
<Janus_AQ> Hello, is it safe to install Gnome 3 alongside Unity in Ubuntu 14.10?
<alvin1> eikon81g_: This might help http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<eikon81g_> k thx yea I had my syntax messed up
<alvin1> eikon81g_: np. I always forget syntax :)
<eikon81g_> :) I am just learning it! lol
<alvin1> Janus_AQ: I haven't done this personally but it should be safe. I would recommend testing it on virtual machine first. Just to be sure :)
<alvin1> eikon81g_: We all start somewhere. No need to apologies :)
<Janus_AQ> alvin1: thanks mate! I am so tired that I decided to come check it here instead
<alvin1> eikon81g_: Check this out. Its a great resource for learning Linux. https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2#.VPeyCXWUfCI
<Janus_AQ> I guess it is best to install it on Arch
<alvin1> Janus_AQ: np. Sorry I don't have any experience with Arch. Let me know how you get on.
<eikon81g_> alvin1, thanks a million I will soak some info up :)
<angrycoast> I tried to create a hidden file on my desktop by adding a dot in front and now I can't remove it or rename it
<eikon81g_> angry right click it hit properties
<eikon81g_> and check the permissions
<eikon81g_> you could also use the terminal and mv it
<angrycoast> everything says unknown when I try that
<alvin1> eikon81g_: This book is free and is probably one of the best I've read. Highly recommended. http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<eikon81g_> thanks for that as well I am saving all this info :)
<angrycoast> OK I'm going to try to mv it to trash
<alvin1> eikon81g_: No problem mate.
<eikon81g_> that might work angry or try to chown it in terminal possibly then trash it
<eikon81g_> I am just throwing out suggestions I am a noob to linux too
<angrycoast> oh yah the weird thing is it doesn't come up when I do ls -a in the Desktop directory
<eikon81g_> that is goofy
<eikon81g_> I take it you can't rename it..?
<angrycoast> lol it's not really a big deal it's just bugging me
<angrycoast> nope
<eikon81g_> maybe log out and log back in
<eikon81g_> ?
<EddieFTW> so does anyone know how I can setup ssh keys for a user?
<angrycoast> ok
<eikon81g_> alvin1, that book had a downloadable pdf.. I will get into it :P
<angrycoast> hooray
<angrycoast> thanks man
<buddd> need to figure out how to work with the sys.path to tell python where to load modules, is there a good doc ?
<eikon81g_> lol no problem.. I was glad to help.. Like I said I'm trash but I know a lil
<eikon81g_> loll
<angrycoast> I only know about minecraft very little linux
<alvin1> eikon81g_: Yeah its a good read. Should help you with the EDX course also.
<eikon81g_> haha nice, at least you are not completely in the dark
<eikon81g_> alvin1, right on
<alvin1> eikon81g_: Ok bye and good luck ;;0
<angrycoast> so eikon I got another question for yah
<eikon81g_> alright adios bud
<eikon81g_> angrycoast, you may be screwed with me as your support but shoot lol
<angrycoast> I'm trying to set up Thunderbird with my gmail account and it's telling me I have the wrong password
<EddieFTW> hello?
<eikon81g_> yea, have you checked your imap settings and do you have the correct port numbers and encryption type selected in the settings?
<eikon81g_> it's normally not your physical password as much as it is a setting issue
<angrycoast> ah I knew there was something like that I did it before just forget
<angrycoast> Im gonna look it up now
<eikon81g_> angrycoast, https://support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?hl=en#ts=1665018
<eikon81g_> I remember you have to enable imap in your gmail web settings
<EddieFTW> :l....can anyone see my messages? lol
<angrycoast> Hi Eddy
<eikon81g_> EddieFTW, you may want to narrow down your channel selection
<angrycoast> Eddie*
<EddieFTW> ah okay you guys can see my messages
<eikon81g_> this channel normally does support for Ubuntu directly as in the os installation and a few other things
<EddieFTW> oh.
<EddieFTW> where else would I ask for help then? xP
<eikon81g_> yea we see them just may not be anyone on that has an answer for you
<est31> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<est31> doesnt work :(
<est31> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eikon81g_> not sure EddieFTW you are over my head because it sounds like you are programming something. lol sorry
<eikon81g_> angrycoast, did you figure your settings out?
<EddieFTW> ssh keys...you don't know what is? :P
<EddieFTW> those are*
<est31> EddieFTW, yes I do
<wsy> Hello Everybody
<emash> where can i get shasum for ubuntu mate iso?
<emash> nevermind..
<animalroam> Does anyone know how to include all the directories in a certain directory but not the files?
<animalroam> I tried --exclude=/home/animalroam/directory/*/*
<animalroam> for tar
<slayerofpeace1> hello, I'm currently having one heck of time trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my server rig
<slayerofpeace1> anyone willing to help me out?
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, tell us more about it.
<rpp601> slayerofpeace1, where are you stuck
<slayerofpeace1> im running a asus z10pa8d 32 gig ram 2 xeon 2500 cpus
<slayerofpeace1> the install crashes at random points
<slayerofpeace1> i only know it crashes because the num lock scroll lock and caps lock blink repeatedly
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, do you have a latest BIOS on it?
<slayerofpeace1> i do
<slayerofpeace1> each cpu has 16 gig ram
<buddd> i need to create a directory and link to sys.path, apparently, to store my python modules
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, crashes are totally random?
<slayerofpeace1> yes totally ramdom
<LinuxGold> 16 Eb per CPU
<LinuxGold> :P
<eikon81g_> sick.
<slayerofpeace1> sometimes its during language set up
<slayerofpeace1> other during extraction and install
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, what kind of disk setup you have on that rig?
<slayerofpeace1> i said the wrong cpu number sorry its a xeon 2620
<slayerofpeace1> i was trying to install to usb, but when i tryed to a wd500 black it also didnt install
<slayerofpeace1> i installed win7 to check if it was a hardware issue
<slayerofpeace1> and win7 installed so fast it made me cry a lil
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | slayerofpeace1 ??
<ubottu> slayerofpeace1 ??: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<slayerofpeace1> checked md5 and they checked out
<slayerofpeace1> i also installed the version of ubuntu i have on a vm on my pc im using right now and it worked fine
<slayerofpeace1> i thought that it might be messed up even with a fine md5
<slayerofpeace1> but installed fine on the vm :(
<Bashing-om> slayerofpeace1: Mind you, a lot I do not know, but is there a keyboard and monitor connected ? are you trying to install from remote ?
<slayerofpeace1> keyboard monitor and mouse are connected
<slayerofpeace1> i tried install from cd, usb, and network
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, Have you tried any other distributions like Fedora for example?
<slayerofpeace1> no, just 14.04 and 12.04
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, How it crashes by the way? freezing or just reboots?
<slayerofpeace1> freeze the keyboard lights flashing
<slayerofpeace1> freeze with keyboardlights flashing
<ChrisP1948> #ubuntu-bugs
<slayerofpeace1> sorry about my noobishness btw
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, Could you try some other distribution or perhaps latest Ubuntu beta release? to determine is it installer bug or something else.
<slayerofpeace1> ok, ill try the beta tomorrow after work and if that fails ill try fedora
<slayerofpeace1> any distro you would recomend for a cloud server/firewall/mail/anything else i can think of later :)
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, Personal or business use?
<slayerofpeace1> personal
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, my personal time goes with FreeBSD, Fedora and sometimes with Ubuntu as well. Probably Fedora and Ubuntu are suitable for your needs.
<slayerofpeace1> ok :), ill try beta and hope it works
<slayerofpeace1> thank you for the advise :)
<galeido> slayerofpeace1, np
<aurorauser> is there anyway to provide user auth to an exported NFS share?
<galeido> aurorauser, NFSv4 has some new features for that. =)
<EddieFTW> hey.I am ahving an issue
<EddieFTW> I did adduser gmod and set the passwd
<EddieFTW> whenever I login, it says incorrect password. I have SSH keys but I didnt set them up because no idea how
<EddieFTW> I even set the password to 123 and it still says that. any reason why?
<EddieFTW> well this guy has a nice answer "[21:47] <mustardz> You faggot. Forgetting passwords" except it  doesn't actually help me
<NegativeFlare> EddieFTW: did you do this: sudo passwd <user>
<EddieFTW> I did passwd username and changed it
<EddieFTW> it says "passwd: password updated successfully" so I login to gmod and enter the pass and says denied
<EddieFTW> it also says server key refused but I dont know how to set mine xP
<est31> EddieFTW, do you try to log in with ssh?
<EddieFTW> yes...
<EddieFTW> ubuntu server..dedi server...
<est31> it might be that password login is disabled
<EddieFTW> but how come on other users, we can use passwords?
<est31> it still shows a "please provide password" message
<EddieFTW> my system admin isnt on so I cant ask him
<EddieFTW> "[21:52] <mustardz> est31 Will suck your cock."
<EddieFTW> how do I ignore him?
<eikon81g> "/IGNORE <nick>."
<est31> <mustardz> EddieFTW wants you so bad. Kiss him
<EddieFTW> im fine :P
<eikon81g> lol he pm'd me too what a toool
<est31> eikon81g, how can I make ip based ignoring?
<NegativeFlare> !troll
<NegativeFlare> oh, they removed that
<somsip> !ignore | est31 (or report it in #ubuntu-ops)
<ubottu> est31 (or report it in #ubuntu-ops): If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<eikon81g> if your client allows you to ignore by hostmask, you may be able to use this command, which works in mIRC:
<eikon81g>     /IGNORE *!*@protectedhost-ABCDEFG.fios.wi.cheesehead.net
 * est31 does /IGNORE *!*@109.206.186.88
<eikon81g> lol
<est31> oh should have been /IGNORE *!*@109.206.186.88 ALL
<eikon81g>  "mustardz> You must be an educated nigger" LOLLL
<eikon81g> lol good stuff
<EddieFTW> I got that too. lol
<sachcred12> guys cmd to delete cache files and temporary files..?.
<somsip> eikon81g: don't cross post the abuse in here
<Bashing-om> sachcred12: _. sudo apt-get clean <- ?
<est31> sachcred12, its highly tool dependent. for which tool do you want to remove the data?
<zerovertex> How do I get L2TP VPN options in Network Manager on 14.10? I've googled the shit out of it. Is Shrew VPN my only option?
<crownsjew> Hey catz
<EddieFTW> yea...we need some admins
<rww> EddieFTW: howdy
<EddieFTW> [22:01] <EddieFTW> he stopped but he'll continuemore [22:02] <crownsjew> You mother fucking piece of shit."
<rww> figured
<EddieFTW> is therew any admin? lol
<EddieFTW> oh there you go
<rww> chanserv decided to lag a bit.
<EddieFTW> crownsjew and mustardz seem to be the same person
 * rww mutters something about automation
<rww> EddieFTW: they are. they wander in under a lot of nicks.
<EddieFTW> are they bots?
<rww> no, a very silly human
<galeido> some fancy ass with no other things to do ;)
<EddieFTW> oh well. very weird of them to do that
<galeido> Nothing new in wonderland of IRC..
<est31> s/IRC/internet/
<rww> mhm. moving on...
<EddieFTW> so yea....I need to search up how to add ssh keys to a user :S
<est31> ubottu, where is your manual?
<est31> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<est31> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<rww> est31: http://ubottu.com/
<EddieFTW> "If you want her " her...
<est31> rww, thanks. also pls delete the edit request or whatever
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<rww> est31: 's all good, it just sends a note to the ops channel :)
<EddieFTW> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EddieFTW> I didnt...ok
<Janus_AQ> Hello, where can I edit the  xorg.conf to fine tune my monitor? Thanks
<Janus_AQ> ops, I am on Ubuntu 14.10
<somsip> Janus_AQ: /etc/X11 but it is not created by default nowadays
<Janus_AQ> I mean, when I install the proprietary fglrx drivers, my monitor goes out of range
<Janus_AQ> I need to ferce the settings
<Janus_AQ> force*
<Janus_AQ> is there a "proper" way to do that?
<figabo> hi
<zerovertex> Does L2TP VPN work in Network Manager on Ubuntu 14.04.2?
<pythonideus> Can someone please help me with installing Ubuntu? I tried unbetbootin and that didn't work so I made a bootable flash drive and went through the whole installation process, but after I restarted it my computer didn't boot into Ubuntu. I just see Windows 7 and Unetbootin as options for loading, even though I did "erase drive" when I was in installation types
<pythonideus> when I try to boot from the flash drive again I just get taken to a command prompt type thingy with (initramfs):
<gul> american sniper
<Janus_AQ> is there a "proper" way to edit the "xorg.conf" on ubuntu 14.10?
<delinquentme> so why is it "ifconfig"
<somsip> delinquentme: InterFace CONFIG
<emash> Guys, i need some help. I created an encrypted ubuntu install on an usb stick just to find out that it's on mbr. How do i get what i want?
<export> emash: i don't spend much time working with encrypted filesystems but i thought the encryption/decryption process was handled by the initrd
<emash> export, as far as i see it is possible but it requires some tinkering. In perfection i want an encrypted ubuntu on a usb stick that is able to boot with uefi and with bios
<emash> like here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS#Make_a_system_bootable_in_UEFI_as_well_as_BIOS
<export> emash: i didn't see where you said you needed gpt for uefi.
<emash> so where do i start?
<export> emash: i'm not entirely sure, with my lack of knowledge i'd just start over if nothing to lose.
<backbox> hola mundo hay alguien aqui que hable espa;ol_
<Odd-rationale> !es | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gerowen> Question.  I'm using ogmrip to rip a DVD iso I have, and I need to rip a subtitle track along with it.  The movie is Star Trek 3 - The Search for Spock, and subtitle track 9 is the Klingon subtitle so that in the couple of instances where they speak Klingon it prints in English what they say.  Problem being, ogmrip only shows 8 subtitle tracks.
<Gerowen> When playing the ISO mounted in VLC as a DVD and clicking "Play", it defaults to that subtitle track and shows it as track 9.
<lhorace> Hello, I wrote a upstart job and place it in $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/sessions/ but when I run status job, I get Unknown job? Do I need to refresh upstart?
<neoaeon> Greetings, bcmwl-kernel-source:amd64 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu0.1 was released tonight.  This seems to have nuked my BCM4311 on 14.04.2 w/ Utopic HWE.  Is there anyone available w/ some Broadcom experience?
<backbox> hello world
<somsip> !bcm | neoaeon (other than this, I have no idea)
<ubottu> neoaeon (other than this, I have no idea): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wandering_golem> I'm having trouble updating my system? My software update gui thing just kind of froze, and while it did make me google how to update from the command line,
<wandering_golem> I have no idea how to approach this problem.
<wandering_golem> http://pastebin.com/sprjW5QX
<wandering_golem> Google seems to have failed me.
<Coolmariodude> Hi, If i install ubuntu on Raspberry pi could i make a alarm clock with it?
<beltorak> hi all; i recently tried to compile and install the realtek drivers, but it didn't work so I uninstalled them. of course this deleted the original kernel sound modules. how do i force a reinstall of the modules?
<atal421> can anyone recommend a way for me to install reasonable command line defaults in ubuntu for rails developoment. i'm setting up a rails Env in ubuntu server but vim looks terrible, and commandline is ugly too. no git support, ugly colors, etc... anyone have any recommendations, i'm not very familiar with ubuntu
<beltorak> hi atal421; i'm curious as to what you mean by "reasonable command line defaults for rails development"
<atal421> beltorak: lots of rails devs like to see the git branch in the terminal, the status as well. clear and easy to read color separation, etc...
<beltorak> i've seen lots of shell prompts that do that; what shell are you partial to?
<wandering_golem> coolmariodude I see absolutely no reason why not.
<wandering_golem> oh wait he left
<atal421> beltorak: great, excause my question
<atal421> so it's called a "shell" :-)
<atal421> so, i don't know what i'm partial to
<atal421> in OSX i user Iterm2, with a IR_Black theme, and oh-my-zsh... and bam, everything looks pretty
<beltorak> ok; zsh is the actual shell then
<beltorak> alternatives would be bash, csh, ksh, etc
<beltorak> here's one: https://github.com/olivierverdier/zsh-git-prompt
<atal421> nice, so i'm looking for shells
<atal421> great!
<atal421> beltorak: what is the most popular one for ubuntu?
<atal421> i just want a lot of support, i don't live on the edge
<beltorak> I don't know if ubuntu devs like that; personally i'd prefer to keep that sort of thing out of my prompt.... since it seems to be common to rails developers you might ask them that dev on linux what they prefer
<beltorak> here's another: http://sebastiancelis.com/2009/11/16/zsh-prompt-git-users/
<beltorak> and you aren't looking for shells, you are running zsh, you are looking for how to make the prompt prettier
<atal421> beltorak: gotcha
<atal421> so wait
<atal421> do i have to lunch the shell after login
<atal421> so login to ubuntu
<atal421> then run something like: $ zsh
<beltorak> yeah, but you can typically do "exec zsh -l"
<atal421> open the shell, i'm then in the shell
<beltorak> you might want to configure your terminal .... lterm2? to run zsh as a login shell
<beltorak> but you might not have to
<atal421> ubuntu doesn't have iterm2, does it?
<beltorak> i dunno; i'm partial to kde (which uses konsole)
<atal421> this is ubuntu server, no desktop
<beltorak> in which case the term is whatever I am using to ssh into the server....
<beltorak> kde/konsole, cygwin
<atal421> ok, so i need to ssh into my ubuntu server, and then have the shell be my default shell... would that be zsh?
<beltorak> yeah, if you like zsh
<beltorak> and install the zsh prompt prettyfiers into the server
<atal421> beltorak: great, i know what to chase after now. thank you for the tips
<beltorak> sure thing
<devil_> will vivid have choice in grub between systemd and upstart?
<devil_> I was reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1427654, but that did not make it clear for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427654 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Vivid) "FFE: switch system init to systemd [not touch] in 15.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<devil_> heh, just read that :)
<devil_> and from my understanding upstart will be removed. but then it will not be there to choose in grub
<citroniks> hi
<citroniks> im getting error while running opencv code
<citroniks> Corrupt JPEG data: 1 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd0
<citroniks> please help me
<devil_> citroniks: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2130202.html ?
<citroniks> devil_, thanks for help some time it working good and showing same error
<wkl> hi,  kernel of 14.04.2 is upgraded to 3.16.  but why linux-source is still 3.13?
<pythonideus> Can anyone here help me install ubuntu 14.04?
<wandering_golem> pythonideus, What did you need?
<wandering_golem> Like, I'm relatively new but I can see if I can help.
<pythonideus> I've been trying to get ubuntu on my laptop all day
<pythonideus> I had Windows 7 on the laptop and I wanted to get ubuntu so I got unbetbootin to try and install it but when I went through the install process it asked me to manually partition drives and I had no idea what I was doing so I made a bootable usb
<pythonideus> but when I went through the install process on that I had the option to erase everything on the drive and download ubuntu and the process went fine until I restarted and it turned out nothing had changed
<pythonideus> and I can't get on ubuntu without the usb drive and when I use that I get a bunch of errors
<bindi> umm
<pythonideus> google hasn't helped one bit
<pythonideus> currently I'm trying to get onto the shitty version of ubuntu that unetbootin can log into and then I'm going to try to format my harddrive
<cfhowlett> !details | pythonideus,
<pythonideus> and then try to install using the usb again
<ubottu> pythonideus,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pythonideus> but I don't feel lucky
<ubuntu> How can I remove the swap partition after installing ubuntu 14.10
<pythonideus> I told you all that I know buckaroo
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, first: verify your .iso   that you downloaded.  next: verify the USB you created
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pythonideus> cfhowlett if I was using the wrong ISO would it let me go through the install process and then not remove windows?
<pythonideus> well I can't boot windows anymore but I still have the option on start up
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, garbage in, garbage out.  verifying your boot media is so simple and bad downloads do happen.
<gfsfx> Any luck building Wireshark from source on 14.04 and getting capture interfaces to appear? Please let me know your secret(s). I've been at this for a while.
<ubuntuman> hi!
<pythonideus> cfhowlett do you think that using the wrong version would cause me to run into those problems?
<pythonideus> I just realized that I should try the x86 version. I was trying to install 64 bit
<pythonideus> I mean my windows was 64 bit but who knows
<cfhowlett> I think by now you could have performed BOTH checks and we wouldn't have to ask these questions anymore
<cfhowlett> )
<pythonideus> cfhowlett the page you linked doesn't give a dl link to md5sum
<cfhowlett> what's your version?
<pythonideus> I'm on windows 7 atm
<cfhowlett> UBUNTU version?
<pythonideus> 14.04.2
<cfhowlett> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<pythonideus> cfhowlett I meant a download for the md5sum program
<Xinliang> \join #linaro-android
<rww> pythonideus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows mentions a few
<pythonideus> okay I verified it
<pythonideus> the iso I used is the same as the one listed on ubuntuhashes
<cfhowlett> good.  verify the USB
<nef0> hey guys, can someone suggest me an open source alternative for sublime text that is NOT written in javascript or runs chromium in the background or any cr*p like that?
<nef0> i love vim but it doesn't interact that well with other gui stuff
<pythonideus> I'm trying to validate the usb but Windows is telling me the usb isn't accessible and I need to format it to use it
<pythonideus> I think because I used it to set up ubuntu already
<pythonideus> maybe if I format it and make it a bootable drive again?
<gfsfx> Can you build Notepad++ from source on Linux?
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, USB's fail frequently. try a different one
<pythonideus> cfhowlett I only have the one, give me a minute I'll format it
<cfhowlett> fat32
<nef0> as i see it strongly relies on the win32 api
<nef0> so not really the way i guess
<pythonideus> okay I fixed the drive
<pythonideus> setting it up as a bootable drive then I'll verify the md5sum hash
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, :)
<pythonideus> windows is still telling me I need to format the drive to use it :/
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, fat32, right?
<pythonideus> nevermind that was a pop up from earlier
<pythonideus> usb installer is still making it a bootable drive
<pythonideus> hey cfhowlett
<pythonideus> on my laptop I was able to boot into Unetbootin
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, OK ...
<pythonideus> so I'm on ubuntu on it but nothing will save until I go through the install process
<pythonideus> but when I do that nothing happens
<pythonideus> so, considering that I'm in a usable ubuntu system, is there a way for me to install ubuntu permanently and format the hard drive?
<pythonideus> the install program doesn't work
<cfhowlett> so NO changes to system on rebooting?
<pythonideus> correct
<pythonideus> well no
<pythonideus> it made Windows 7 unusable
<pythonideus> but other than that
<cfhowlett> um, that would count as a "change" ...
<pythonideus> and with unetbootin, when I get to the "Installation type" page it makes me manually partition the drives -_-
<pythonideus> one time I got it to let me select "Erase and..." whatever that option says
<pythonideus> but then it didn't do anything
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, which is what you want!
<pythonideus> I know it's what I want it just doesn't work lol
<pythonideus> I've installed ubuntu before, it's on my solid state drive
<pythonideus> but I've never done it on a system that already had an OS
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, suggestion: fix windows first.  then fix the ubuntu. you'll thank us later for saving your sanity.
<pythonideus> I don't want windows on the system though :/
<pythonideus> do you think formatting the hdd and using the flash drive would work?
<pythonideus> okay usb installer finished making the flash drive bootable
<pythonideus> how do I do the md5sum check? there's no iso file on the drive
<cfhowlett> pythonideus, do this: boot ubuntu.  "TRY ubuntu".  start gparted.  delete the partitions from the HDD.  make a new partition.  then run the installer
<pythonideus> it's all unpacked
<pythonideus> try ubuntu takes a long time to load on my slow-ass computer, hope you're still here when I finally manage to follow your directions cfhowlett
<wandering_golem> Could one use the AUR in ubuntu?
<jpds> wandering_golem: No.
<wandering_golem> jpds, Why?
<jpds> wandering_golem: Because Arch uses pacman and Debian apt/dpkg ?
<jpds> wandering_golem: It's like putting diesel in your petrol car.
<Stovetop> has anyone else seen a problem with the latest ubuntu where you can't manually set DNS in resolv.conf when using DHCP?  all the normal workarounds don't seem to work
<jpds> Stovetop: I can.
<Stovetop> so is resolvconf just broken with dhcp now?
<jpds> Stovetop: Are you sure that DHCP isn't just overriding your manual set entries when it refreshes?
<jpds> Stovetop: NetworkManager lets you set additional DNS servers in the GUI.
<Stovetop> yeah, dhcp is running roughshod over all settings to the contrary - had to turn it off
<Stovetop> just wondering if anyone else had noticed this new behaviour - it didn't used to happen
<rpp601> what's the best app to run a virtual copy of windows in ubuntu? sort of like vmware player
<jpds> rpp601: VirtualBox?
<rpp601> i'll check it out jpds
<pythonideus> I'm trying to delete partitions with gparted but there's a little key next to them
<pythonideus> how do I delete them?
<Ben64> pythonideus: right click, unmount
<zetheroo> I am trying to install a package but am getting "unmet dependencies" error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10536546/
<zetheroo> package I am trying to install is gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386
<atal421> i'm trying to use tmux on ubuntu server but Ctrl+b isn't working. what are my options?
<atal421> (ubuntu server means no desktop view)
<Seveas> atal421: check your tmux config, maybe you mapped another keycombo to what ctrl+b usually does
<atal421> Seveas: never used tmux, i'm all ears
<atal421> Seveas: i'm ssh-ing into the server. wouldn't that mean i don't have Ctrl+b
<Seveas> atal421: neh, ctrl+b should just work unless your terminal emulator intercepts it.
<Seveas> and no terminal emulator on linux that I know of does this by default.
<atal421> interesting, maybe i don't know how to click on "Ctrol + b and then %"
<Seveas> which terminal emulator do you use?
<Seveas> gnome-terminal, terminator, kterm, xterm...?
<atal421> using iTerm2 on my side (osx). ssh into ubuntu server 14.04. using bash and then into tmux
<atal421> does that answer the question?
<Ben64> zetheroo: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386 libmimic0:i386 libmodplug1:i386 libopus0:i386"
<zetheroo> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10536612/
<Ben64> zetheroo: that ppa is messing you up
<Seveas> atal421: yes. But I don't have an answer I'm afraid.If you have not done any tmux config, ctrl-b not working means that the ctrl-b isn't reaching tmux, so something on your mac or in iterm2 must be intercepting it.
<atal421> Seveas: gotcha
<atal421> thanks
<atal421> looking into it now
<zetheroo> Ben64: this one " 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages" ?
<zetheroo> Ben64: I just added the above ppa to try and fix the issue ... I have removed it now again and here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10536656/
<TheNumb> zetheroo: apt-mark showhold
<Ben64> zetheroo: what is your goal
<zetheroo>  TheNumb: no output
<zetheroo> Ben64: to install that package ... :)
<zetheroo> Arista Transcoder needs it
<Ben64> zetheroo: nobody has a goal of "i want to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:i386"
<Ben64> why are you trying to install the 32bit version though
<zetheroo> Ben64: yes, it's what the Arista Transcoder GUI tries to install but fails with unmet deps
<zetheroo> so I was trying from the terminal
<Ben64> zetheroo: have you tried "sudo apt-get install arista"
<zetheroo> Ben64: output from GUI trying to install gstreamer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10536751/
<zetheroo> Ben64: Arista is already installed - but when attempting a conversion it wants to install gstreamer plugins
<Ben64> and still why are you installing 32 bit
<zetheroo> I am not - Arista is :D
<Ben64> did you install it from the repository like i showed above? or some other way
<zetheroo> I installed arista via SPM
<Ben64> idk what that is
<zetheroo> Synaptic Package Manager
<zetheroo> sorry
<ptrxyz> Hello! I have some general question about isolating users: Let's say I am running a computing cluster and my 20.000 users get identified by LDAP. On each machine, a system service is running using a local user id. How can I create a folder for each user, that is write/readable only by that user and the system service?
<ptrxyz> Do I have to create groups for each user and put the service in all of them and then create a folder with '770' permissions? Isn't there a better way...? Somehow it feels wrong to have the system service be in 20k groups ... :D
<Ben64> zetheroo: could be a bug in the program
<zetheroo> Ben64: so it's not possible to install 32bit software in 64bit Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> I was under the impression this was possible ...
<Ben64> zetheroo: it is possible, the problem is the libraries it wants you already have as 64bit, and they conflict
<Ben64> the software should use the 64bit libraries, and its not for some reason
<nwe> hello, how should I do to get snmpd mibs-extended?
<zetheroo> Ben64, hmm ok
<vlt> ptrxyz: I'm not sure, either, but I think UNIX’s traditional permissions model only allows it this way. But there’s also "acl" to grant access rights to a certain user. The file system has to be mounted in a way to support acl and a tool to edit permissions is setfacl. That's all I know :-D
<AlexPortable> How can I install restricted drivers from command line?
<hateball> !nvidia | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<AlexPortable> Graphical interface gives me nouveau E[Xorg[1254]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0001
<AlexPortable> "Usually you will see a notification and/or an icon in the top panel, reminding you that restricted drivers are available."
<citroniks_> hi
<citroniks_>  im  doing "apt-get install libv4l-dev" getting following  error
<citroniks_> dpkg: warning: files list file for package `libopencv-photo-dev' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<AlexPortable> hateball: how can I install without the top bar?
<hateball> AlexPortable: For some reason it gave the wrong page, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2BAC8_from_the_console
<bustershin> any fix on rt3290 bluetooth? wifi is good ubuntu 14.04
<bustershin> used the guide and i was able to activate bluetooth but cant add/pair device
<JohnDoe222> is dual booting with ubuntu and windows 7 difficult?
<JohnDoe222> I get to the partitioning part and get confused.
<hateball> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JohnDoe222> ok
<JohnDoe222> does ubuntu have easily accesible software
<bustershin> any fix on rt3290 bluetooth? wifi is good ubuntu 14.04
<bustershin> used the guide and i was able to activate bluetooth but cant add/pair device
<vagvaf> hello, when i'm trying to boot in my ubuntu 14,04 i get a kernel panic. by booting from a live usb and doing an ls -l on my / i see that /usr and /lib directories have ??? on every column of their line...
<teraliv_> Can I read db with sqlite3 in non-interactive mode ? I mean not opening a sqlite shell, to be able to 'read' straight from command line
<ikonia> vagvaf: what is the error on the kernel panic
<ikonia> teraliv_: no
<ikonia> teraliv_: you can qyery it from the shell making calls to the sqlite api libs
<teraliv_> Can I execute the query from stdin ?
<ikonia> teraliv_: yes
<teraliv_> I mean even if it spawns a shell, Can I do one line command to read the file db file as well ?
<ikonia> you can call the sqlite api to make queries
<ikonia> you can't query a database without interacting with the database via an api
<teraliv_> i Know that
<ikonia> then why are you asking ?
<teraliv_> I need something like "sqlite --read 'x.sql' "
<ikonia> that doesn't exist
<teraliv_> well I got a seg fault crash by givining a malfored sql
<teraliv_> I want to debug with gdb
<ikonia> you need to use either the api or a client
<teraliv_> but I'm not quite sure if I can debug in interactive mode so therefore I will probably attach to the PID of the lib while executing sql queries from the sqlshell
<teraliv_> malformed*
<vagvaf> ikonia, this is the message i'm getting: http://postimg.org/image/dzo8t5wkp/
<ikonia> vagvaf: need text above that
<vagvaf> ikonia, i'm not sure how to get it...
<vagvaf> ikonia, do u you know hoa to get the previous log from the live usb ?
<ikonia> it's not a log
<ikonia> it's a kenrel panic
<ikonia> bottom line is - there is something wrong with your disk, you need to work that out and fix it / re-install it
<vagvaf> ikonia, i run a self test from the disk utility and it found no errors...
<ikonia> clearly there is
<ikonia> self test is a hardware checker,
<golubev> ollo
<iptable> teraliv_, can't you just log all queries that happen to your sqlite DB?
<iptable> teraliv_, also, you can use sqlit3 client without hacing to enter it's shell by giving it the sql as a parameter
<iptable> vagvaf, 1. install smartmontools, 2. run smartctl -a /dev/sda, 3. see if it's PASSED. 4. Run a full read test (dd or another) to /dev/null and see if it can read the whole drive. Just because SMART says PASSED doesn't mean the HDD works. If the read passes, your HDD most likely works (we haven't checked write)
<iptable> vagvaf, also, run fsck on the partitions on /dev/sda
<vagvaf> iptable, thanks
<iptable> morning ikonia, long time no fix ;)
<Guest43910> I have a problem in Code Blocks codding C++. Can anyone assist me?
<d0de> In the default Ubuntu launcher, multiple windows or instances of a program are all represented by the same single icon in the taskbar. Is there a way to get each instance of a program to have a separate entry in the taskbar (like on windows :S ) ?
<hai> hello
<White_Cat_> hmm
<White_Cat_> I am having connection issues with WinSCP to my ubuntu server
<hai> I don't understand tar -cvf
<White_Cat_> why could this be?
<ikonia> depends on the error
<ikonia> saying "I"m having issues" gives no information
<White_Cat_> ineed
<White_Cat_> I get "Host is not communicating for more than 15 seconds. Still waiting..." after I transfe rsomehting like 4kbs
<Ben64> hai: what exactly do you not understand? the man page for tar explains all those switches
<White_Cat_> I do transfer the 1kb file
<hai> @White_cat you can copy your info in WIN
<White_Cat_> and I can see folders and files
<vagvaf> iptable, this is the the output of fsck : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10537647/
<hai> Wnscp
<White_Cat_> what information do you want me to copy?
<hai> @Beb64 I'm not good at English
<hai> I think use tar as zip -r
<ikonia> White_Cat_: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/message_host_is_not_communicating
<ikonia> White_Cat_: first hit on google - explains why the client is erroring
<hai> but in labs of linux foundation on EDX
<ikonia> so debuging what the server is doing, or testing with another client seeems logical
<hai> use tar -cvf to backup
<White_Cat_> ikonia best thing I got was "I get "Host is not communicating for more than 15 seconds. Still waiting..." "
<hai> @Ben64 hi ben
<White_Cat_> which didnt help
<Ben64> hai: not sure what your question is
<ikonia> White_Cat_: yes it did
<Guest51004> Hello, please could someone advise me on how to get Java working on my new Ubuntu?
<ikonia> White_Cat_: I just gave you the link for that error
<ikonia> top link
<Ben64> !java | Guest51004
<ubottu> Guest51004: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hai> A homework is "use tar to backup home directory"
<hai> Can I use zip -r to backup?
<White_Cat_> ikonia and I told you that I ried following the directions on that page already
<White_Cat_> before asking here
<Ben64> hai: zip is not tar
<Guest51004> Yes, I am installing the JRE, but I'm getting an error about dependencies.
<ikonia> White_Cat_: what directions on that page ?
<Ben64> Guest51004: pastebin the error
<hai> ok
<White_Cat_> "http://winscp.net/eng/docs/message_host_is_not_communicating"
<White_Cat_> err
<White_Cat_> "If the problem repeats, try turning off Optimize connection buffer size."
<Guest51004> openjdk-7-jre: Depends: openjdk-7-jre-headless (= 7u51-2.4.6-1ubuntu4) but 7u51-2.4.6-1ubuntu4 is to be installed                Depends: libjpeg8 (>= 8c) but 8c-2ubuntu8 is to be installed                Depends: libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu11.1 is to be installed
<hai> I think zip easy to use
<ikonia> White_Cat_: right, so you know why the error is happening,
<White_Cat_> I dont know why it is happening
<hai> Can you compare between zip and tar
<ikonia> White_Cat_: so you need to work out what the server is doing - test with a different client
<iptable> vagvaf, try running the smart and read tests first, as stated
<White_Cat_> turning it off didnt fix
<ikonia> White_Cat_: what have you done to move this forward
<iptable> vagvaf, it appears your HDD ay be dying
<Guest51004> Ben, is that helpful?
<Ben64> Guest51004: that's not a pastebin...
<White_Cat_> ikonia I am unsure the source of the problem
<Guest51004> what is a pastebin, Ben?
<Guest51004> I"m new here
<ikonia> White_Cat_: so that link tells you it's waiting for a response from the server, so what is the server doing ?
<Ben64> Guest51004: a website that you post text to, and it gives you a url to share, so you don't flood a place with many lines, its in the topic in this channel too
<hai> @Guest pastbin is like your notepad
<Guest51004> oh, I think I see the url in the window at the top.  I'll paste it there Thanks
<Ben64> Guest51004: what version of ubuntu are you on
<hai> @Guest However, it is online, not in your computer
<vagvaf> iptable, i did run the smart and read tests first..they passed
<Guest51004> Done that Ben
<Ben64> Guest51004: now you have to give the link
<Guest51004> Version is the latest lts
<Ben64> Guest51004: what is the output of "apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre-headless libjpeg8 libpulse0"
<hai> tar -cvf in c: c --create, v:  -v, --verbose , f:  -f, --file [HOSTNAME:]F, right?
<Ben64> Guest51004: pastebin it and give the url here or nobody can see it
<Guest51004> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<ikonia> hai: you're not making any sense ?
<ikonia> hai: what do you want ?
<Guest51004> Pastebin URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10537712/
<mcphail> vagvaf: you probably have a hardware failure. I had simialr problems to you with multiple disks. Turned out to be a problem with a batch of SATA cables. Changing cables stopped the errors, although I had to reformat the disk to get things back in order first
<hai> I'm sorry
<hai> I dont get -c in tar command
<ikonia> c = create
<hai> how about c
<Ben64> c is the same as c, still create
<hai> sorry
<hai> how about v
<hai> ~~
<ikonia> hai: verbose
<ikonia> hai: read the man page/docs on tar
<Ben64> v is verbose... you posted this a few lines up
<vagvaf> thanks mcphail
<hai> ok but I can't get it
<hai> can you description
<ikonia> no
<hai> thanks
<hai> ok thank you very much
<hai> My english not good
<hai> so sorry
<kaea> Trying to change my username following the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username ... How do I access the Terminal without being logged in (also note that I've tried other 'solutions' mentioned and managed to change the username in some places but not others, same goes for computer name. Any fuckup on my part should be fixable right?)
<ikonia> kaea: there is no need for bad language, it is not welcome here
<kaea> sorry
<Guest51004> Ben64, I pasted the result of that command
<ikonia> kaea: you need to be able to login to change your username
<bullgard6> kaea: You can use a live CD for this purpose.
<Ben64> Guest51004: yeah, still waiting for the other one i asked for
<Guest51004> OK Ben, let me try again
<bullgard6> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A15.10: "15.10 (#W) Suggestion for 15.10 : Whacky Worm." -  Did Mark Shuttleworth decide about this name yet?
<kaea> ikonia: I can still login, I don't really see what you're getting at
<ikonia> bullgard6: that is nothign to do with this channel
<ikonia> kaea: if you can login - what's the problem, what's not clear ?
<bullgard6> ikonia: You are wrong.
<ikonia> bullgard6: no, I'm not, this is ubuntu support
<kaea> bullgard6: As in having a Ubuntu living on a USB and starting on that one?
<Guest51004> Ben64 - have repeated and pasted the result
<Guest51004> Was there something else you wanted me to do?
<bullgard6> kaea:  I don't know exactly what "having a Ubuntu living on a USB" means. - Probably yes.
<Ben64> Guest51004: firstly it does no good to tell me you've pasted something without giving the url, and I asked for this like 10 minutes ago.... "apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre-headless libjpeg8 libpulse0"
<Guest51004> Same URL as earlier, Ben - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10537786
<Guest51004> Hope this helps
<cage_raphel> hi guys.. my wifi switch doesnt seem to turn on .. i use a compaq laptop.. and the wifi switch stays red.. it was working all fine until yesterday.. i am running a ubuntu 14.10
<cage_raphel> is there any way to find out if its not a driver issue ?
<cage_raphel> in the network wireless page on system settings.. when i press the wifi button.. it simply turns on the aeroplane mode on .
<cage_raphel> any help would be much appreciated
<Guest51004> Ben64, did you get that URL - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10537786
<Ben64> Guest51004: yep, looks like  you don't have some important updates, or you have the security repository disabled, and thats causing at least part of the problem
<Guest51004> Ah, so I should apply updates?  Curious, because it's a new, clean install
<awk> What is "general" practice ... auto update on just security patches?
<Ben64> Guest51004: run "sudo apt-get update" first then try again
<kaea> ikonia: My 'problem' is that I want to change my username
<Guest51004> Ben64:  I have not knowingly disabled any security repository
<ikonia> kaea: login, open gui, change username ?
<kaea> ikonia: Done, and it doesn't do it cleanly - and I can't do it running usermod this is the only user on the machine it has PIDs running
<Guest51004> Thanks Ben64, will do
<ikonia> kaea: so either a.) create a new user, b.) use the shell with the usermod flag to change it for after you login
<ikonia> kaea: the pid should not effect it
<kaea> create new user and just cp everything inside home?
<teraliv_> <iptable> you mean 'sqlite3 x.sql' ?
<Guest51004> Thanks Ben64, that seems to have worked
<laza> As root doing >>echo "user:cleartextpw" | chpasswd<< I always get >>Authentication token manipulation error<<. What do I need to do to make this work?
<laza> Ubuntu 14.10 x86_64
<laza> passwd 1:4.1.5.1-1.1ubuntu2
<mcphail> laza: tell us exactly what you mean by "as root"
<laza> mcphail: sudo su -
<afidegnum> how are you doing all? , please I do have curretly php 5.4.36 installed on my debian server, how I upgrade it to php5.5 ?
<Ben64> afidegnum: ask #debian
<cfhowlett> !debian | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mcphail> laza: hmm, can't replicate that on this machine
<mcphail> laza: if I get a chance I'll check on my other machine (which ahsn't been so heavily modified) later. Suspect it is a PAM issue
<laza> mcphail: I keep forgetting, that I user krb5 user authentication with pam, so this might be the reason.
<mcphail> laza: yep - sounds like it
<shodaner> Hi!
<stephan__> hi all.
<laza> mcphail: But thanks for considering to look into it!!
<stephan__> i recognized that "df" command does not list correctly the free and used size if i mount an sshfs.
<mcphail> laza: ha! Good luck.
<laza> mcphail: I should have written "... that you had considered ..." not expecting you to do my homework! ;)
<gie__> hai
<st34lth> this is a bizzare question but ive alwaays wondered.
<kokut> why ubuntu just asked me to open google wallet? :\
<st34lth> in byobu you can use ~. to kill a hung ssh session, where does that command come from
<st34lth> tmux?
<st34lth> or is it a shell command
<gie__> hai all
<mamat> bros
<_root_> hello people
<gie__> nicklist
<mamat> hi
<_root_> I want to install grub2 efi and ap-cache gives me several packages grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi - GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package)
<_root_> which one is the real deal?
<_root_> full grub-efi
<gie__> a cup of coffe for this afternoon guys :D
<_root_> gie__: `+1
<gie__> sorry root
<iptable> teraliv_, echo "SELECT ..." |sqlite3 x.sql
<gie__> i used irssi how to show sidebar who showing all of the nick name on the chat room
<iptable> teraliv_, I think sqlite3 also has a command switch, like -c "SELECT .." although man sqlite3 to get all details.
<_root_> ?
<gie__> hai _root_
<gie__> i used irssi irc client how to show sidebar who showing all of the nick name on the chat room
<_root_> gie__: hi; do you want a muffin to go with that coffe?
<_root_> any one on grub2 efi
<_root_> ?
<teraliv_> iptable: yeah, thanks! i've been through the manual in the meantime
<iptable> teraliv_, no probs. been busy here actually doing work :/
<teraliv_> iptable: what do you have to do ? :)
<teraliv_> iptable: busy here as well
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff please
<iptable> teraliv_, design, implement etc openstack cloud.
<iptable> Ben64, ack
<rpp601> where are the functions i've defined?
<rpp601> i can't remember how to edit/view them
<iptable> rpp601, functions? you mean aliases in bash?
<rpp601> iptable, sort of like an alias, but a function
<rpp601> more complex than an alias
<rpp601> function name { command1; command2; commandN;}
<iptable> rpp601, so bash functions in your shell?
<rpp601> iptable, yeah that's the one
<rpp601> iptable, i only have one, but i want to add it to my blog and i cant remember how to view it
<iptable> rpp601, vi ~/.bashrc
<xedot> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<xedot> Bash.org - #337 Quote: <Ash> Thank God we got it all out before DigDug could quote us. :|
<rpp601> iptable, ty
<iptable> no probs
<ramsub07> hi guys, how do I change the JAVA_HOME environment variable on ubuntu  ?
<TheNumb> ramsub07: what are you trying to do?
<iptable> ramsub07, edit it in ~/.bashrc OR in a live shell to change it only for the time being: JAVA_HOME="..."
<xedot> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<xedot> Bash.org - #75 Quote: <skunko> well i officially have jacked off
<iptable> ramsub07, or to have it exported beyond: export JAVA_HOME="..." - also only for running session
<Meerkat> hello. What is a good directory for shared files between different users on a system?
<bazhang> xedot, shut off that script
<Ben64> ramsub07: you shouldn't need to change that variable unless you're doing something weird
<ramsub07> iptable: What should I do to change that environment variable permanently ?
<iptable> Meerkat, pick one. /usr/share ; /usr/local/share ; /home/shareddirfordocuments ; /var/www/owncloud/data
<iptable> ramsub07, that I already answered ;)
<ramsub07> Ben64: I want to use JDK 1.5 instead of JDK 1.7 already there
<iptable> <iptable> ramsub07, edit it in ~/.bashrc
<xedot> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<xedot> Bash.org - #65 Quote: <LEONARDO> EMINEM < PUBERTY
<iptable> can we stop with the random quotes please
<Ben64> ramsub07: java is already not great at security... an old version is not a great idea
<ramsub07> iptable: Shall i add a line JAVA_HOME = "/path/to/jdk" ?
<night_girl> hi one question about c++, do we alwyas have to write -std=c++11 if we use c++11 features?
<night_girl> even with the latest compiler?
<iptable> ramsub07, you may. without spaces between the =
<night_girl> a better question, why my g++ is only 4.8.2 in ubuntu? and not the latest?
<night_girl> when i try updating it, it says its the latest
<Ben64> !latest | night_girl
<ubottu> night_girl: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<night_girl> so how can i install a later than 4.8.2?
<Ben64> you ... don't
<night_girl> why? ...
<Ben64> read above
<zeprox> why do you need to update?
<stephan__> night_girl: compile your own compiler.
<night_girl> so my question is, in any later compiler than 4.8.2 do i need to say this tag when using c++11 features? -std=c++11
<night_girl> because in 4.8.2 i definitely need it
<Meerkat> iptable, thanks. I wanted to avoid a folder in their homes. So /usr/local/share/ is perfect.
<kokut> night_girl: try #c
<kokut> night_girl: #c++
<night_girl> thank you
<abcdijt> hi
<abcdijt> i want to replace fedora with encrypted lvm with lubuntu 14.10. lubuntu has option to install with encrypted lvm while doing new setup. but it does not ask me encrypted lvm password when i already mount those partitions and make lubuntu install there. how to solve this?
<night_girl> is it g++ 4.8.2 the latest compiler we should really install in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Ben64> yep
<night_girl> is there any other version of ubuntu that supports a later release?
<Ben64> the later releases yes, but they aren't LTS
<stephan__> btw. why wouldn't you just build your own compiler?
<night_girl> is it difficult to do?
<Ben64> or just stay on 4.8.2 ...
<night_girl> can i have a later version of g++ in my 14.04 just for testing purposes?
<prayvan> so how does this work?
<Ben64> prayvan: you ask an ubuntu support question, wait for an answer, follow instructions, etc
<EriC^^> prayvan, you ask a question, and wait, if somebody knows they help out
<stephan__> http://wiki.osdev.org/Building_GCC
<prayvan> ok. thanks.
<nestadevil> finally i'm fully migration to ubuntu... great os  one...
<night_girl> so my question is, in any later compiler than 4.8.2 do i need to say this tag when using c++11 features? -std=c++11
<Ben64> thats more of a question for the c++ channel
<night_girl> but the channel c ++ doenst let to talk on their general
<Ben64> what does that mean
<bazhang> !register | night_girl
<ubottu> night_girl: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<night_girl> all right
<EriC^^> night_girl, you might need to register a nickname
<EriC^^> /nickserv register <password> <email>
<stephan__> night_girl: I'd recommend to you, to think a moment about your real question, then rephrase in a plausible sentence.
<night_girl> when using c++11 features even in the latest compiler we have to use -std=c++11 tag or not?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<night_girl> can i install a compiler in my ubuntu that doesnt ask me for this tag?
<barney> Hi all. How can I change the battery level that ubuntu determines as "critically low"? I'd like to give my machine an extra couple of minutes to hibernate, as sometimes it runs out of battery before it finishes.
<EriC^^> night_girl, why not just make an alias
<barney> guessing its in gconf somewhere?
<EriC^^> barney, use dconf-editor to change that
<night_girl> the problem is that i really want to know the answer to this question, thats the problem
<night_girl> i dont care about writting it or not...
<EriC^^> barney, i think it's this gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power percentage-critical
<EriC^^> barney, gsettings set org.gnome .... <value> to set it
<barney> EriC^^, you were spot on, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<stephan__> night_girl: read the manual of your compiler please.
<yttamar> amigos estou mais perdido que cego em tiroteio help me!!
<EriC^^> !es | yttamar
<ubottu> yttamar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<abcdijt> i want to replace fedora with encrypted lvm with lubuntu 14.10. lubuntu has option to install with encrypted lvm while doing new setup. but it does not ask me encrypted lvm password when i already mount those partitions and make lubuntu install there. how to solve this?
<EriC^^> abcdijt, it should ask you
<EriC^^> abcdijt, are you choosing lvm + encryption or Something else?
<abcdijt> EriC^^: something else. because i already have a working fedora. i want to reuse that lvm.
<EriC^^> why
<abcdijt> EriC^^: data?
<abcdijt> EriC^^: cant delete the disk. it will take a lot of time to backup etc
<EriC^^> abcdijt, http://www.olafdietsche.de/2014/10/16/install-ubuntu-encrypted-lvm
<Mr_T-RSA> Halo, I configured a few things in my /interfaces . After a restart I have to manuale start ifup etc.   I tried to change NetworkManager.conf  managed from true to false.  This only makes the changes in interfaces redundant
<Mr_T-RSA> Is there another way to configure ubuntu to do that on startup
<larryone> the pinning doc refers to releases that are no longer supported
<larryone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<larryone> is it still relevant if I want to pin a trusty-backports package in 12.04?
<larryone> or has anything changed for this kind of stuff recently?
<He4dShOt> hey guys
<ntsp> hey
<RedRat> hi guys
<RedRat> anyone knows a easyway to merge splited logs from ubuntu?
<ioria> cat
<ntsp> RedRat cat log1 >> log2 ?
<RedRat> ioria, cat works with compressed files?
<jpds> ntsp: That doesn't merge.
<ioria> oh
<jpds> ntsp: That just simply shoves one after the other.
<jpds> ntsp: Think of timestamps and stuff.
<jpds> RedRat: Go and check out something like graylog2.
<jpds> RedRat: logstash.
<ntsp> jpds well he didnt *specify* that he wanted them with chronological order :p
<jpds> ntsp: "merge".
<ntsp> s/with/in
<stafi4> I installed an Nvidia driver from xorg-edgers and after a reboot the lightm starts but shows nothing. I must remove the prop driver and get back to nouveau to resolve the problem. But, I want the prop driver because I have the Nvidia optimus.
<RedRat> jpds, I will see this graylog2, thanks
<RedRat> ntsp, thanks for the help
<RedRat> ioria, thanks for the help
<ioria> RedRat, np
<Mr_T-RSA> How can you cnange /etc/network/interfaces without WIFI Devices not managed  popping up?
<BluesKaj> Mr_T-RSA, are you setting up the interfaces file for ethernet ?
<Mr_T-RSA> no fo wifi
<plazia> When I first installed 14.04, whenever I resized windows I had a little thing popup showing me the dimensions. It's now gone. How do I get it back?
<menace> how big is the ubuntu precise repository with updates and backports?
<BluesKaj> Mr_T-RSA, wifi not working on network manager?
<Mr_T-RSA> the network manager.  I added a mac to connect with. No i have to manually run ifup wlan0 etc
<Mr_T-RSA> after each reset
<jpds> Mr_T-RSA: Are you using NetworkManager or interfaces for the wifi connection?
<Mr_T-RSA> interfaces
<TheBigDeal> any idea, where can i find intellijIDEA IDE configuration files?
<ntsp> TheBigDeal .ideadIC14 in ~
<TheBigDeal> ntsp: thanks let's see
<Mr_T-RSA> like i said i added this to the wifi device in interfaces:   pre-up ifconfig wlan0 hw ether <mac>
<Mr_T-RSA> now it gives me the message  WIFI Devices not managed
<TheBigDeal> ntsp: empty file :(
<TheBigDeal> ntsp: oh sorry it's a directory :
<TheBigDeal> :)
 * ntsp facepalms
<Mr_T-RSA> jpds:  i would like a way for network manager to use that interface without me running a termninal command each time
<jpds> Mr_T-RSA: Yes, you added wlan0 to interfaces, now NetworkManager can't managed it.
<Ademan> is it possible to have a kvm VM's X.org graphical output to a virtual terminal? (Have it appear from a user perspective like an xnest/xephyr session)
<Silenced> Can someone tell me how to host a website from my desktop running ubuntu 14.04
<jpds> Ademan: KVM can do VNC with libvirt.
<TheBigDeal> ntsp: do you know where can i find the path of the scene builder :)
<Kartagis> !lamp | Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Mr_T-RSA> jpds: Well i only added a mac adress to connect with under wlan0 if that is what you mean.   Now everytime i restart i have to stop network-manager  run ifup wlan0 and start network-manager again to use my WIFI
<jpds> Mr_T-RSA: You know that you can add the MAC with the NetworkManager GUI?
<Silenced> ubottu : What is the name server i must provide the domain provider ?
<ntsp> TheBigDeal never used the scene builder :p no idea
<TheBigDeal> ntsp: got it :)
<Mr_T-RSA> jpds: I tried that. it doesnt work for some odd reason.  Using pre-up ifconfig wlan0 hw ether works.
<Silenced> How do i create it ? Any link or documentation ? ubottu
<jpds> !bot | Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Ademan> jpds: thanks, I *think* that's the default behavior? I specifically want to take that graphical output and put it into a VT accessible from ctrl+alt+F9 or whatever
<plazia> When I first installed 14.04, whenever I resized windows I had a little thing popup showing me the dimensions. It's now gone. How do I get it back?
<mikk> Hi, I'm having a little trouble setting up snmp..could someone help me?
<TheBigDeal> they say java sceneBuilder comes a part from the oracle JavaSE 8, is there any idea where can i find it knowing that i've already installed oracle java from the webup8team ppa?
<mr-djawad> test
<ubuntuser13> how to share files over Wi-Fi?
<ntsp> http? ftp? samba?
<ntsp> so many ways :p
<ubuntuser13> ntsp: i installed samba but don't know how to do this.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm using xfce, and I noticed that application menu icons are missing (now white box with red 'x') and the appearance settings don't change anything at all; style,icons,fonts,settings
<ntsp> ubuntuser13 https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<ubuntuser13> ntsp: Thankyou so  much for help.
<fengshaun> where can I find the termite term package? it's nowhere to be found!
<ragusa> ciao
<ragusa> list
<mr-djawad> Sorry, we can't put icon in the ubuntu desktop?
<slentzen> besides Truecrypt which is no longer being maintained, what options do I have to share an encrypted partition on a dualboot computer between Ubuntu and Windows?
<Guest49129> join /#gstreamer
<Guest49129> #gstreamer
<Guest49129> join #gstreamer
<mcphail> Guest49129: /join #gstreamer
<jasonwh> Hi  guys, I hope some one here could help me :D I am using Ubuntu 14.04.2 and in the past 2 weeks when I do $ apt-get update I got this error : W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<jasonwh> I am wondering what is the cause? Thanks.
<Rory>  /join ##depression
<Rory> lame
<ntsp> what is the point of double # in channel names?
<jatt> https://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<chuckTF> is there a version of skype that works with desktop 14.04
<AlexPortable> Is it possible to convert an installation on an HDD to a partition on another HDD?
<AlexPortable> Because I don't know how long this disk will still last
<ntsp> AlexPortable clone the disk? not recommended but works, else just reinstall
<chuckTF> is there a version of skype that works with desktop 14.04
<l3nox> hola
<l3nox> soporte en español
<AlexPortable> ntsp: clone to partition
<AlexPortable> Reinstall takes too much time to set everything correctly
<marshmn> hi, when does official support of 10.04 (server) end? I know that it's 'April 2015' - but when in April?
<marshmn> will it be right to the end of April?
<marshmn> or exactly 5 years from the release date?
<marshmn> or something else?
<Ben64> you should plan on having an upgrade in place by April 1
<marshmn> @Ben64: sure, though that's not an answer to my question ;)
<Guest63176> hi
<pbx> chuckTF, i have skype on 14.04.  package name is "skype"
<Guest63176> i have 4 variables   a1,a2,a3 and b    a1="this"  a2="this is"  a3="this is a"  b=555
<pbx> "Client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service"
<pbx> Guest63176, this isn't a programming channel
<Guest63176> i have 4 variables   a1,a2,a3 and b    a1="this"  a2="this is"  a3="this is a"  b=555  , want to display  these 3 rows in 2 columns of same size 555 of all 3 rows should be formatted
<ntsp> Guest63176 this is a tech support channel for a distro of linux, not programming :)
<givello> Hey there, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 with gnome (installed with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) and I'm trying to diagnose why my keyboard layout switching indicator doesn't show the switch when I do switch layouts. In doing so I encoutered the setting menus for selecting the input method (between ibus and others) and I'm wondering what the right choice is?
<Guest63176> http://pastebin.com/7VJADSuC
<uuhimhere> u shud use gentoo
<givello> "Input method configuration" gives me this screen: http://pastebin.com/gwhBnkJm and then asks me if I want explicit user configuration which I'm not sure I do want, and settings->language support tells me my input method is ibus
<givello> any idea if that's right, if I should change it, and if that could be related to my switching indicator issues?
<emash> hello everyone!
<chuckTF> pbx, I get a "no package by that name" error when I try to install
<emash> i need some answers. How do i create encrypted install ubuntu to work with efi (for uefi pc), Will ubuntu encrypted installation work on uefi if i uncheck "Use LVM"?
<lfrlucas> When are packages moved from proposed ppa to main one?
<creichen> Hello!  I'm having a small issue with onboard (on-screen keyboard), in 14.04 on a Surface 3 tablet.  After working reliably during initial installation, onboard no longer seems to issue keyboard events, or at least other programs no longer observe any (i.e., I can't type any more).  Any suggestions?
<creichen> Actually 14.10, sorry.  (Can't run the usual command line checks for the version, for obvious reasons.)
<pbx> chuckTF, it's possible i added a ppa, i don't recall. but it shows up in Ubuntu Software Center for me.  possible this was it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype
<XenophonF> hey all - just to close the loop on my issues with my macbookpro5,1 - it looks like the nouveau driver does not work on my mac, but if i disable it (via nouveau.nomodeset=1 or nomodeset) or switch to the nvidia driver (https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers), everything works fine
<XenophonF> well, KMS works anyway
<XenophonF> i can't get the LCD to power off, but that's a different problem
<ntsp> is there a way to disable the update manager? I can manage updates myself thank you :p
<chuckTF> pbx, thanks I'll try that
<XenophonF> oh and the nvidia driver install instructions for ubuntu specifically are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<emash> can anyone help me with encrypted efi install?
<elvis2> morning
<emash> good morning
<XenophonF> emash: what problem are you having?
<elvis2> anyone have any tips on installing sqlsrv extension on ubuntu 12.04?
<elvis2> seems to be a pain
<emash> i can't figure out how to format my drive prior to install
<ntsp> emash the installer will do it for you, just select "Erase drive"
<emash> it will create an install for mbr boot only
<emash> legacy bot
<emash> *boot
<XenophonF> emash: on my mac it created a new EFI partition etc.
<emash> if i check create encrypted install it won't do it and ubuntu will boot only in legacy
<convict> Is there a stable way to get bluez5 running on 14.10? Have a bluetooth mouse I want to use but apparently doesn't work with bluez4
<AlexPortable> How can I hide the top right settings icon?
<jadesoturi> hi all. i need to install a gui on an ubuntu server, but i want the most lightweight install.. when trying to install lubuntu-desktop, it pulls around 200mb more then unity in hdd space, is unity more lightweight or lxde/lubuntu ?
<jadesoturi> and how do they compare in resource usage?
<pbx> jadesoturi, what are your resource constraints on the server?
<jadesoturi> its a esxi virtual machine.. running on 2 vcores and 8gb ram.. and ive added 64mb ram to video.. running on a 8gen hp proliant server
<jadesoturi> the gui is not for me, i can handle cli, but the other dude here is a windowsfanboy. cant do anything without gui :P
<somsip> jadesoturi: something like fluxbox or openbox is pretty light.
<jadesoturi> yeah but its also a pain in the ass to use for someone who is "windows only" thats why i was thinking lubuntu...
<jadesoturi> unless i spend some time and "polish" the setup to be "windows like" ..
<somsip> jadesoturi: just install lxde then? but maybe not the lubuntu-desktop meta package,
<jadesoturi> ok. is there a big difference between lxde and lubuntu?
<somsip> jadesoturi: one is a wm. The other is a...erm...build that makes a lxde-based distro out of the ubuntu base
<somsip> s/build/group of packages. Sort of thing
<jadesoturi> ok. so it install like filemanager and a tons off other apps?
<somsip> jadesoturi: lubuntu-desktop does, yes
<somsip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<somsip> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<jadesoturi> ok. i guess ill need the lubuntu desktop, since he will need all the "training wheels" he can get :P
<somsip> jadesoturi: maybe look around the package contents on Launchpad so you can see what they will install, or do a --dry-run or an apt-cache thingy
<jadesoturi> ok.. ill try that. thx!
<budgetz> hello guys
<jadesoturi> it should be easy to just install lubuntu on top of lxde if its not enough right?
<somsip> jadesoturi: apt-cache depends lxed (for example)
<somsip> jadesoturi: they should use the same core packages, so can't imagine why not but not something I've done before
<ni181905> Sorry, but how do I get to undernet?
<budgetz> jadesoturi: how can you install lubuntu on top of lxde if it's already based on lxde?
<jadesoturi> okok:) ill go for lxde and just add packages as needed then. to keep the footprint minimal..
<jadesoturi> budgetz, well since, lxde-core is part of lubuntu, cant see why that would be a problem if i need the "whole desktop experience" instead of a a core LXDE
<budgetz> jadesoturi: that is probably true :)
<jadesoturi> :)
<budgetz> anyway i switched to Suse becouse my ubuntu always crushes when after installation of virtualbox
<budgetz> maybe they fix that bug in a later virsions i don't know
<jadesoturi> hmm im getting cannot open display when trying to run startlxde using the vmware vsphere client console...
<jadesoturi> set | grep DISPLAY returns nothing..
<jadesoturi> but iknow vmware assigns a virtual display to the machine..
<jadesoturi> so the console should just work like a normal screen
<RalfJ> could it be that there are problems with the German archive mirrors? for several months now, I am often getting errors from the apticron cronjob saying that some hash sums mismatch (usually once or twice a week, opposed to like, once a year on my debian machines). Right now, I am getting "W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch".
<budgetz> jadesoturi: do you mean that standart lubuntu dousnt provide
<budgetz> 'whole desktop expirience' ?
<jadesoturi> noe. that LXDE does not.. :P
<kaea> Hey, I'm giving up on trying to change my username, so I'm opting for creating a new one, then migrating all my files to their new home. Anything I should think about prior to making my new user?
<cfhowlett> RalfJ, this might fix:  https://www.evernote.com/shard/s274/sh/4196b9f0-2b98-430c-9677-7853ccacf5c0/0fe12ef588e906ece583cc4975afe5fa
<budgetz> jadesoturi: well i obviously haven't tryed yet the lates one :)
<jadesoturi> im installing this for a windows fan boy, so he will need "file explorer, system task manager, etc etc" lxde-core just installs the DE, while lubuntu-desktop installs a bunch of apps for him..
<dokoo> jadesoturi, I have no knowledge of vmware, but DISPLAY is essentially a unique number identifying the X server. So make sure that /usr/bin/X is running
<jadesoturi> dokoo, thx ill do that.
<dokoo> jadesoturi, usually you can find out the number by looking at the command line of X (display number is after a colon)
<RalfJ> cfhowlett: I would be surprised... things work out fine when I wait for 3h. the problem is that the mirror is out of sync
<dokoo> jadesoturi, then you run DISPLAY=:1 whatever_program      replacing the 1 with the real number
<RalfJ> well, lucky enough we have so many countries to choose from, I'll just use another one :) thanks!
<cfhowlett> RalfJ, I"ve seen mirrors with severe lag times.  might do well to try an alternate
<jadesoturi> hmm. does lxde use xinit? cause does not seem its even installed. would think that it would pull all it needs when running install lxde-core
<RalfJ> cfhowlett: is there a good way to select some specific mirror within ones country? "de.archive..." is making problems, but that's probably many different machines, I'd like to use one of them...
<cfhowlett> RalfJ, wait 1 ...
<cfhowlett> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors  take a look; some of these are up to 1 week behind
<ubuser141> Hi, I installed offical intel driver from their package, now my second monitor does not work... can somebody help me please?
<dokoo> jadesoturi, xinit is a package outside of lxde. You can have lxde (or another desktop environemnt, for that matter) with or without xinit, they are orthogonal
<budgetz> ubuser141: switch to SuSe :)))
<ubuser141> budgetz: but thats the ubuntu channel
<jadesoturi> dokoo, ok.. but how do i check if X is running? since startx is part of xinit. startlxde should run up the X server, right?
<budgetz> ubuser141: yea i know :) but it's fun it's about technoloty anyway :)))
<ubuser141> ^^
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jhutchins> jadesoturi: Most window managers are configured to be run from a display manager or greeter these days.  Something like gdm or lightdm handles logins and launches the wm.
<RalfJ> cfhowlett: thanks!
<cfhowlett> RalfJ, happy2help1
<jadesoturi> jhutchins, hmm ok. so how would i start lxde from the terminal then?
<jadesoturi> dont hink i have gdm installed. its a barebone ubuntu-server install
<dokoo> jadesoturi, to check X running:    ps aux | grep X
<jadesoturi> dokoo,  its not running since i only get the grep line back :/
<dokoo> jadesoturi, the window manager is a client and starting the server is not its responsibility, it expects X server to have been already started.
<dokoo> jadesoturi, there you are, install xinit, then ''echo startlxde > .xinitrc'' finally ''startx''
<jadesoturi> ok. thats waht i was wondering about earlier, if i need to install xinit to get it to run.. :) thank you
<yeehi> Cannot add VPN to network-manager: connection add failed: insufficient privileges
<dokoo> jadesoturi, startx will independently start the server as /usr/bin/X and the client as .xinitrc. You can find detailed info by running ''man startx''
<dokoo> jadesoturi, you're welcome :)
<jadesoturi> ;) works now:) thank you! x2go is next now:D
<dokoo> desktop sharing? may I suggest vino
<kaea> Why is my user not listed in /etc/sudoers but can still run "sudo ..." ?
<EriC^^> kaea, is he part of the sudo or adm group?
<ntsp> kaea either that^ also you can run sudo if not in sudoesrs but it will abort after the password
<kaea> EriC^^: Don't know, quick way to check?
<EriC^^> kaea, type groups
<kaea> EriC^^: username adm cdrom sudo ...
<ntsp> kaea yea you need to remove the user from adm and sudo
<EriC^^> kaea, yeah, in /etc/sudoers there's the %adm and %sudo groups privileges
<EriC^^> actually just %admin apparently
<EriC^^> not %adm
<flounders> After my laptop goes to sleep, I can't hear anything through my headphones unless I reboot. Any ideas?
<kaea> ntsp: is that unwanted behaviour?
<dokoo> flounders, any clue in dmesg?
<ntsp> kaea no but if you dont want to use sudo you have to not be in those groups, or you can simply remove the group entries from sudoers(tho all other users wont be able to use sudo)
<jhutchins> flounders: "sleep" means programs stop running, so whatever's playing audio stops too.
<flounders> dokoo: Not that I can see.
<kaea> ntsp: ok thanks
<jhutchins> flounders: Depending on the progam, it might have the ability to keep the system from sleeping.
<flounders> jhutchins: VLC can do that too, but before I could put my laptop to sleep, take it with me, power it back on, and reinsert headphones and they work.
<flounders> The last few days that has been broken.
<jhutchins> flounders: Ah, you mean when it comes out of sleep there's no sound.  You may need to restart alsa or pulseaudio.
<flounders> jhutchins: The funny thing is the speakers work, but I can give that a try.
<jhutchins> flounders: Yeah, my work laptop with W7 does all kinds of wierd things with the headphones.  Docking station jack doesn't work at all, and I've pretty much given up on using them.
<Hanumaan> how to use apt-get update and upgrade option without upgrading postgresql?
<pbx> Hanumaan, googling for "exclude package from apt-get upgrade" led me here: http://askubuntu.com/a/18656/224533
<mort___> hey
<tnkhanh> Qt is not the latest version when installed from apt-get :(
<xangua> !lates t | tnkhanh
<xangua> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tnkhanh> xangua aha thanks
<tnkhanh> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tnkhanh> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tnkhanh> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tnkhanh> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<tnkhanh> sorry I'm spamming the channel with ubottu
<somsip> !msgthebot | tnkhanh
<ubottu> tnkhanh: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tnkhanh> somsip: nice. got it
<somsip> !brain | tnkhanh (also...)
<ubottu> tnkhanh (also...): Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Myrtti> bonus points for using > instead of |
<tnkhanh> !/msg ubottu Bot
<ubottu> tnkhanh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TijG> this is weird, I can't seem to start any service on my ubuntu laptop
<N7> hey, does anyone know how you go about installing counter strike source skins on ubuntu?
<N7> thingy im looking at says "Enter C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps and click OK. If you want to skip the next three steps, try putting %sourcesdk%..\..\..\common\counter-strike source\cstrike\custom instead."
<N7> but where would that folder be on ubunty
<SchrodingersScat> N7: I forget, but you could find . -name "cstrike"
<yolo`> hello, I'm trying to install packages with apt-get but I get always get "504  Unable to resolve security.ubuntu.com".. the ping to that site seems to be working though
<N7> great, thanks yolo that worked
<N7> um
<N7> i mean SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> N7: great
<N7> this might be stupid SchrodingersScat but how do i get to that folder lol
<kaea> The more I read on the subject the more confused I get, what is a user and how can I either recreate/clone the one I have, or alter the current ones name?
<SchrodingersScat> N7: find should have shown something like ./.local/steam/something and those directories should be in your home directory.  .directories are 'hidden' so may have to ctrl-h in a gui file manager, or can just cd there.
<N7> ah yeah i got ./.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/Counter-Strike Source/cstrike
<N7> cool found it now, thanks
<blacklab> Hi all. I'm looking for a good tutorial that explains advanced permissions. I get the basics of chmod rwx, but I'm confused by chflags, uchg, ACL rules, sticky bits. Any recommendations?
<Bashing-om> !permissions | blacklab Have you seen this ?
<ubottu> blacklab Have you seen this ?: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blacklab> Thanks ubottu, that looks pretty good. I'm embarrassed to admit I hadn't seen that.
<dougl> tail dmesg?
<TheNumb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-March/001130.html
<TheNumb> oops
<TheNumb> not -offtopic
<compdoc> ban TheNumb!!!
<TheNumb> compdoc: please no '(
<compdoc> jk :)
<TijG> this is weird, I can't seem to start any service on my ubuntu laptop, the exit code on every proccess that tries to start a daemon is 0 and strace doesn't seem to give any errors, it just exits after a while, anyone got any clue?
<SchrodingersScat> !details TijG | nope, what are you trying to start? details and logs may help
<SchrodingersScat> !details | TijG nope, what are you trying to start? details and logs may help
<ubottu> TijG nope, what are you trying to start? details and logs may help: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lattera> so I have ubuntu 14.10 desktop installed, I also installed the kubuntu packages... I've decided to come back to unity, but gtk2 is still applying kde's themes, so it looks pretty funky... any way to undo kde's theming?
<nick24> anyone can help me to download movies?
<nick24> throucg irc
<SchrodingersScat> !list | nick24
<ubottu> nick24: SchrodingersScat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TijG> SchrodingersScat: i'm trying to start atftpd, there are no logs generated, but I can give a strace of the proccess of starting atftpd in daemon-mode
<TijG> SchrodingersScat: http://p.defau.lt/?JFq3iXljREOFFc7hRAAXrA << this is the paste of the strace of running 'sudo strace /usr/sbin/atftpd --daemon'
<krux> TijG: your using service atftpd start ? to start the service ?
<krux> sudo service atftpd start sorry
<abugar> Anyone have tips for a todo-list client for desktop/browser/android?
<jeffrey_f> abugar: I use thunderbird on the PC, it is also available for droid.  Add the add-ons "provider for google calendar" and "Lightning" and it should be able to bring in your calendar.  However, the "tasks" looks like they are local, but you can create calendar entries witch essentially does the same thing
<abugar> I also use thunderbird, jeffrey_f, I'll look into it.
<abugar> I just wish there was a Google Keep addon to Thunderbird.
<abugar> Why doesn't Google have a Tasks app though?
<jhutchins> abugar: It's in the calendar.
<jeffrey_f> abugar: searched the play store, there is an app called gtasks
<lattera> after installing kde and going back to unity, how do I make applications look normal again? screenshot of how they look now: http://imgur.com/uUgsnsT
<TronRenegade> hr
<TronRenegade> who is leaving....who is getting on..
<OpenRC> lattera: run qtconfig
<OpenRC> and change the theme
<lattera> huh, interesting, when I try to run that, I get this error: qtconfig: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qtconfig': No such file or directory
<Bl3u2or> what is the correct way to work with php files in the homefolder? I want to set up phpstorm but I dont understand how to go about it. should i edit files only in var/www ?
<TijG> krux: no, that's the strace by running the executable
<dsol> After I installed xubuntu in ubuntu (and removed xubuntu again) I needed to login 2 times after a lock. It increased to 3 after a week. Now I need to login 5 times. Can anyone help me out?
<abugar> with the ufw ubuntu firewall enabled, is it possible that some IRC messages get filtered out?
<abugar> or is everything communicated through one port?
<ntsp> abugar uhh no IRC is a single TCP connection
<abugar> ntsp, ok
<abugar> ntsp, thanks
<ntsp> unless you are talking about a server
<abugar> nope, client
<dizzydon> whats up poeple?
<lattera> I figured out how to fix my problem: looks like kde edits ~/.gtkrc-20 and puts in its theming settings, so commenting those out fixes it
<Pwnna> is there a way to allocate like 100MB of memory using some cmdline tool?
<Pwnna> i want to test cgroup stuff
<_Mateo_W> I am want to write a regex that matches "*.html or *.htm" I tried: 1.*[.html] --> this matches .h and .ht and .htm and html. 2. *[.]ht[ml] --> but this only matches .htm. Thanks for any help in advance.
<ian_mac> if I edit /etc/network/interfaces and remove a value from my dns-nameservers line, and then reboot, the changes should be reflected in /etc/resolv.conf right?
<bs0d> Hello. Getting a message "Ubuntu disconnected. You are now offline" at logon screen. How to get rid of it so that it is not displayed?
<emash> guys, i need help
<Bashing-om> !ask | emash
<ubottu> emash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emash> installed ubuntu, it does not boot (EFI)
<emash> so i used virtual machine to install ubuntu to a usb stick from attached iso. I booted vm with efi mode, installed system. When i try to boot from it, nothing happens
<hdon_> hi all :) sshpass command always returns immediately, never executing my ssh client or giving an error! https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8824498
<hdon_> (using ubuntu 14.04)
<hdon_> hmm... it exits 6
<hdon_> ohhh
<hdon_> it fails if the host key fingerprint hasn't been authenticated (The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established... Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?")
<ntz> hello
<Christer> Does anyone know about a good guide on how to scale your server / software for a huge amount of traffic and such.. Kindof like Facebook, how can you make your software / server(s) work with 1 million requests per seconds e.e
<OpenRC> Christer: take a look at http://highscalability.com/
<Christer> OpenRC, Thanks :)
<fengshaun> how do I add bitmap fonts to ubuntu?
<fengshaun> I've put them in /usr/share/fonts and done fc-cache -fv
<fengshaun> but nothing
<OpenRC> Christer: yw
<AndChat|107604> Hi
<AndChat|107604> i recently buy 64gb silicon power marvel m50
<morganom_> anyone having issue apt-get?
<morganom_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease is empty
<AndChat|107604> just for installing ubuntu
<AndChat|107604> i want use it as main system anywhere
<AndChat|107604> i found there is some tips on installing ubuntu on usb flash drive
<AndChat|107604> has someone same exprince
<AndChat|107604> what should i know
<AndChat|107604> is there any best practice about this subject
<compdoc> if it doesnt work, try again
<AndChat|107604> any step by step that keep in mind most issues
<AndChat|107604> any idea?
<AndChat|107604> There is no idea?
<AndChat|107604> There is really no idea?
<emash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tre_> AndChat, what OS are you using to make a bootable Ubuntu image on your USB flash drive?
<AndChat|107604> I have usb live flash ,8gb usb flash
<hdon_> AndChat|107604: do i understand that you haven't given it a try yet?
<AndChat|107604> i remove all sata cables to prevent unwanted effects on internal hard drive
<AndChat|107604> boot ubuntu from 8gb usb flash
<AndChat|107604> , try to install it on 64gb usb flash
<tre_> go into your BIOS, and make sure your boot order is has USB > HDD
<tre_> then connect flash drive, then boot
<tre_> if you have successfully created a bootable image of Ubuntu, you'll see Ubuntu Live load
<AndChat|107604> ok, i am it now, live usb bootup complete
<AndChat|107604> want of my question is about partitioning
<tre_> what is your question about partitioning?
<AndChat|107604> i don't create swap fir prevent drain flash in short time
<bekks> AndChat|107604: Whats your question?
<AndChat|107604> also make /tmp on ram in fstab ,
<AndChat|107604> i want to know is there any guide with full instruction
<bekks> AndChat|107604: Whats your question about partitioning?
<AndChat|107604> for best recommendion on installing ubuntu full on flash
<AndChat|107604> i want have flash boot completely in from usb in all device
<tre_> what do you mean by "in all device"?
<tre_> if you have a bootable USB stick with Ubuntu on it, then you already have a copy of Ubuntu you can take with you.
<AndChat|107604> but i have some exprience when move flash on some pc, it don't detect devices such as graphic card...
<AndChat|107604> but when using live it can boot successfully
<tre_> ah.  nvidia cards?
<AndChat|107604> i want full os on flash, but when connect to device detect all new devices
<AndChat|107604> ...when connect to pc's...
<tre_> ah.  well, it's a bit more involved than that.  you will have to manually detect and install some devices
<tre_> especially nvidia gfx cards and broadcom wifi cards.
<AndChat|107604> i work on lots of pc's and want full system on flash that boot like live cd but work like full os ,
<AndChat|107604> like keep installed apps and configs
<tre_> ohh
<AndChat|107604> but when connect to new pc like live cd detect all devices
<tre_> okay, you will want to make sure you have persistent space on your USB stick.
<tre_> meaning a separate partition on your USB stick, for persisted data (apps, config, etc)
<AndChat|107604> yes ,presistent installed app on os...
<AndChat|107604> too
<tre_> if you are using the same group of PCs, then just go to each one, install the drivers you need,
<tre_> then you can go to Additional Drivers to switch between the appropriate drivers for the machine you're currently working at
<daftykins> i'd agree only if the drive has persistence, since some aren't very good at live session operation
<AndChat|107604> change drive 3 time a day?
<daftykins> AndChat|107604: will you be on the same network with this setup?
<AndChat|107604> i work on more than 3 pc's in one day,
<daftykins> i think you're asking a bit much.
<tre_> lulz
<bringonblink> hello
<tre_> yeah, anything that boots from a stick is generally more for demonstration purposes than daily usage
<AndChat|107604> dafykins, pc's are'nt in same network
<treelzebub> [new nick; same dude]
<bringonblink> quick question guys, you know in windows chrome, you can middle click to scroll faster, how do you replicate that functionality in ubuntu?
<daftykins> USB flash drives would be too slow an experience in my opinion
<treelzebub> AndChat, you might have better luck coming at the problem from another angle.  like, using a cloud service.
<Scunizi> How do I set up my system to auto mount external ntfs usb drives? (ntfs-3g is already installed)
<bekks> treelzebub: Booting off a cloud service is even more horrible :)
<AndChat|107604> tre_, daftykins, you said that i should not use it like full os
<treelzebub> not booting! sharing data ;)
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: They should automatically mount the first time you try to access them via nautilus. If that's not enough, please describe your end goal.
<AndChat|107604> treezebub , some pc don't have internet access
<treelzebub> bringonblink: try package gpointing-device-settings
<bekks> treelzebub: Thats what USB is for ;) But he wants a full blown OS on it.
<treelzebub> truth.  ((sits down)) :P
<Chezka> aaaaa
<RudeViper> Good day all
<Chezka> all mal mnogo ste tyk be
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: it doesn't auto mount but throws an error.  The system tries to mount it as ext4 instead of ntfs.  the drive has 4 partitions. only 1 is ntfs.  the other three I don't need access to.
<Chezka> ot kade se praknahte tolkova xora
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: Please pastebin the exact error message as well as the output of "sudo blkid".
<AndChat|107604> ok, that means it is not a good idea to have full os on flash drive, even on fast usb3 one
<DJones> !english | Chezka
<ubottu> Chezka: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: the text of the error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10542912/
<Chezka> ti 6te mi kaje6 az kakvo da pravq q bqgai si jiveei tapiqt angliski jivotec
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: pastbinit of blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/10542939/  It's sde4 that I'm trying to mount.  But would like to mount any ntfs external usb automatically so changing fstab with a uuid # isn't relevant.
<bekks> Scunizi: Using the block device or the UUID are your only chances. There is no way to do that for every NTFS ever attached.
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: The error message mentions /dev/sde3. Are you sure you weren't trying to mount sde3?
<AndChat|107604> But i seen some guide on internet that has os on flash with no problem
<Scunizi> Jordan_U: I should have looked closer.. you are correct sde4 is what I was trying to mount.. it is working currently.. thanks for the time.
<Jordan_U> AndChat|107604: I've done it multiple times, with the only issue (sometimes major, especially for cheap pen drives) has been with slowness. There are some additional hoops you have to jump through for UEFI though, to make it bootable on any machine and to prevent installation from creating a UEFI boot entry on the machine you run the installer from.
<Newb> will /etc/rc.local run commands as root ?
<Jordan_U> Scunizi: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Newb: Yes.
<Jordan_U> Newb: What is your end goal?
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, genii - it turned out it was in fact the power supply. Replaced it with a working one - but I've got to reinstall.
<Newb> mount a drive because fstab won't do it. We have tried so many things in #raspbian
<Newb> and it won't load the usb hdd drive on boot
<Newb> but using mount -a it loads just fine
<AndChat|107604> jordan_U , i removed all sata cable
<Newb> so i kinda need something so i guess i go with a ugly fix
<bekks> Newb: Then what does your fstab line look like?
<Newb> bekks: 2 sec i'll past bin
<AndChat|107604> that is all about detecting all device in new pc like a live cd, when booting from usb with full installition of ubuntu on it
<Jordan_U> Newb: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<stephanmg> lo
<DJones> Newb: Which version of Ubuntu are you running on the Pi, I wasn't aware that Ubuntu ran on the Rasberry pi
<Newb> oh i am not running ubuntu
<Newb> but they are both build on debian
<bekks> Newb: So please seek the support of the distro you are runnung.
<bekks> *running
<Newb>  bekks http://pastebin.com/iRXqCeY9
<DJones> Newb: You need to ask in the Pi channels then, this channel only supports Ubuntu issue
<AndChat|107604> but some pepole said that i can't use flash drive for daily usage
<AndChat|107604> here,
<Newb> Okay sorry we kinda gave up in our channel so i wanted to try here
<bekks> AndChat|107604: And those people are right.
<Jordan_U> AndChat|107604: A cheap flash drive will likely die faster when running a full OS than when just used for transferring files every once and a while. And again, performance might be abismal. If you have a regular USB spinning rust, or a proper USB SSD rather than a cheap pen drive then it should be fine. If you don't care about possibly losing data and needing to get a new cheap flash drive I would personally say just try ...
<Jordan_U> ... it and see how you like it. That said, that is a pretty big "if" that you shouldn't just ignore.
<feral_hedgehog> Hello everyone! Linux noob here. Just spent 3 days on solving serious printer problem. Please tell me where to post the solution so that other linux noobs don't have to spend 3 days. Here's what happened: While using Kubuntu 14.10 64bit, printer wouldn't print files from Office 2007 running on wine1.7. To fix the problem I've installed the latest hplip and in '/etc/cups/ppd/' added 'read' permissions to Everyone on the printer's .ppd file.
<feral_hedgehog> Before that the Everyone section had no permissions at all. Can someone tell me how the hell such a thing was left unset?
<daftykins> feral_hedgehog: ubuntu forums wouldn't hurt
<AndChat|107604> jordan_U, i have this , http://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Power-Marvel-Champagne-SP064GBUF3M50V1C/dp/B00G3ZWNY2
<AndChat|107604> but if i know that special usb flash feet my needs i will buy it
<daftykins> flash drives are not designed for what you're trying to do
<feral_hedgehog> daftykins: Yes but where exactly, Printers section, wine section? Or do I like... Report a bug or something?
<daftykins> i don't know, not familiar with the forum
<DJones> feral_hedgehog: I'd suggest asking in ##winehq which is the main support channel for apps running under Wine
<treelzebub> what exactly gets degraded when using usb flash so heavily--assuming no wear-and-tear by un/plugging?
<feral_hedgehog> Alright, will look into that. Thanks guys!
<iggymydog> i'm trying to run ubuntu 14.04 off a usb...I have it on my comp and my usb is clear and my comp with ubuntu has no internet pkease help im so frustrated
<daftykins> treelzebub: the program/erase cycles of the NAND
<daftykins> but sadly how NAND works is offtopic here really :)
<treelzebub> interesting! that makes sense.  i was not aware
<treelzebub> true enough :)
<daftykins> iggymydog: so which part is the trouble, booting the flash drive or getting a working network connection?
<treelzebub> daftykins: do you have an opinion on pendrivelinux.com ?
<iggymydog> daftykins: i can boot from the flash drive how ever i want to RUN it from the flash drive...aka i want the flash drive to act like the computers hard drive
<pr0metheu5> I just installed Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 14.10, but in some of the apps, the window borders are still "Unity" or the default Ubuntu window borders... I have already changed all themes using the Tweak Tool to Adwaita, but some programs like Terminal still use different window border. Is there a fix for this?
<daftykins> treelzebub: UUI is fine, yeah
<daftykins> iggymydog: oh :/ that's going to be a less than optimal experience. what you want is to make it a persistent drive, then
<daftykins> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<daftykins> iggymydog: what OS did you make the drive up with?
<iggymydog> daftykins: the hard drive has gone to crap and the computer is used by my 67 year old uncle to get on the internet and play solatair ....so im not looking for anything impressive its just his hard drive is gone to crap
<daftykins> iggymydog: why not just throw a new one in?
<iggymydog> daftykins: im not willing to pay for a new hard drive and at any rate this would be good to know
<daftykins> ok, but for what it's worth something like this isn't really for longevity so i would not do it myself
<treelzebub> say, what if AndChat|107604 were to get an external ssd drive and boot from that at each pc?
<iggymydog> daftykins: plus its an old laptop my nebor threw away
<treelzebub> iggymydog: perhaps a deck of cards is in order, if it be solitaire yer after :P
<daftykins> treelzebub: did ponder it, but even USB 3 would kinda negate the speed boost
 * daftykins chuckles
<treelzebub> daftykins: is true.  silly usb: not universal; barely a serial bus :P
<iggymydog> treelzebub: lol yes but id love to figure this out...please offer me some help! lol is there any way i can make the computer think the pendrive is the main hard drive ... please! help i rly want to so this
<daftykins> i feel like i already gave you the answer
<daftykins> either use two and install to one from another, or make one persistent
<treelzebub> ^^
<AndChat|107604> I read this about flash life time, just read result part: http://www.zdnet.com/article/usb-drive-life-fact-or-fiction/
<rpp601> has anyone ever compiled eggdrop? or have experience with the tcl library?
<t13_> hi guys.... have  any  of you problem with usb soundcard on ubuntu 14.04 ?? (alsa wont update when new usb card was inserted)
<varaindemian> Is there any way I can center the name of an app in Ubuntu?
<sebastian_o|> hi guys, what's the right channel to ask about apache 2.4 configuration issues?
<AndChat|107604> That seema there is no problem about usb flash life time
<daftykins> sebastian_o|: here or #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> just be sure not to paste :P
<sebastian_o|> thanks daftykins heh sure
<daftykins> AndChat|107604: i 100% disagree, i still think your approach is going to make computer use immensely painful.
<varaindemian> like mac os
<daftykins> AndChat|107604: now, why can't you just keep the same software installed across these systems and carry around a drive with data to share instead? assuming cloud backup solutions are not possible
<MartynKeigher> Hey all.. looking for a quick way to open port 443 on ubuntu 14.0
<MartynKeigher> 14.04
<varaindemian> Is there any way I can center the name of an app in Ubuntu?
<MartynKeigher> anyone?
<treelzebub> varaindemian: look into gnome desktop environment.  it looks a bit more mac-ish. install, then use the Desktop Environment chooser icon next to your login
<AndChat|107604> i just want have same configs,apps and file where i go and where i am
<Jordan_U> MartynKeigher: No ports are blocked by default. What is your end goal and what problem are you running into?
<daftykins> varaindemian: what do you mean?
<treelzebub> varaindemian: http://i.imgur.com/CFQ1X.png
<MartynKeigher> an app running behind 443 is being blocked
<MartynKeigher> i just need to open it
<AndChat|107604> just like want
<treelzebub> AndChat|107604: honestly, it sounds like what you want is a laptop.
<varaindemian> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/3-blog-pics/apple-mac-system-preferences-sharing.png
<varaindemian> look at this screenshot of a mac's app
<varaindemian> it's name is centered
<varaindemian> I want the name to be centered insetead of appearing on the left side
<varaindemian> in the top bar
<treelzebub> varaindemian: i answered your question :)
<Jordan_U> MartynKeigher: What app? How are you determining that port 443 is being "blocked"? Are you trying to access this port from behind NAT or a hardware firewall?
<varaindemian> treelzebub: thank you
<AndChat|107604> What canonical try to make was a full pc on phone, with dock to connect and make full pc aywhere
<AndChat|107604> that was ideal,but when i don't have it on phone, can i have it on flash usb?
<varaindemian> so if I use this sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<varaindemian> then I'll have exactly the sme interface. Am I right?
<arcsky> hello guys, how can i found out if my VPS provider did shutdown my server today or does my ubuntu reboot automatticaly?
<AndChat|107604> that was what i want,
<daftykins> varaindemian: seriously, you're going to change desktop environment just to get program names in the middle instead of the left?
<pr0metheu5> I just installed Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 14.10, but in some of the apps, the window borders are still "Unity" or the default Ubuntu window borders... I have already changed all themes using the Tweak Tool to Adwaita, but some programs like Terminal still use different window border. Is there a fix for this?
<treelzebub> hahah
<daftykins> AndChat|107604: it's just not wise. it'll be slow and just get worse
<jawl> Hi everyone
<daftykins> good evening
<varaindemian> daftykins: Is there any problem in stalling it?
<daftykins> it just seems to be going a bit far to me, yeah you might start getting some surprises
<daftykins> just keep a list of the packages it installs ;)
<AndChat|107604> Ok, just try this with keep in mind what heard here,
<AndChat|107604> i will create complete report for users like me
<treelzebub> dude, just get a laptop and a vpn
<AndChat|107604> I know about laptops, i have a hybrid device too, but i can use it there, please understand situation,
<AndChat|107604> I can't use internet in some device , so no cloud work anywhere, no allowed laptops ,
<AndChat|107604> Ok, just a usb flash
<treelzebub> AndChat|107604: well, best of luck to you, mate! sounds like a really odd situation.
<AndChat|107604> Yes, sadly, i hope it work,
<AndChat|107604> what you prefer in this case,
<AndChat|107604> Persistent Live USB
<AndChat|107604> or Full Linux Install on usb
<treelzebub> Persistent Live USB, but i would be really angry that those were the only two choices.
<daftykins> +1 to treelzebub's diplomatic response
<treelzebub> bahaha
<AndChat|107604> :)
<Jordan_U> AndChat|107604: I would personally prefer a standard install, because a "persistant" install doesn't allow upgrading of the kernel.
<RudeViper> Jordan_U - can you plug an hd in while computer is running in ubuntu? I know you can't without crashing windows but what about ubuntu?
<daftykins> that's actually wrong about Windows
<daftykins> but the likelihood of either system then detecting the disk without manual intervention = close to 0
<RudeViper> not it isn't - I don't mean using usb - I mean plugging it into the controller
<Jordan_U> RudeViper: USB drives, and other hot pluggable hardware, are common and supported just fine. Hot plugging hardware that was not designed to be hot plugged could damage said hardware. Don't do it.
<OerHeks> sata hotswap, it is possible, not on all chipsets afaik
<RudeViper> crap - one drive has vista on it and it's being a pain trying to boot - ok thanks
<AndChat|107604> jordan_ U, i heard that when upgrading kernel on usb flash with full os, they affect boot loader on connected harddisk
<Jordan_U> AndChat|107604: I don't understand your statement.
<treelzebub> AndChat|107604: last time i installed ubuntu from live usb, i accidentally used # apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ... nothing happened to my bootloader.
<Jordan_U> AndChat|107604: I didn't understand your last message.
<treelzebub> oh, oops. strike my last statement.  i misunderstood
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I have a question
<cluelessperson> What does it take to create a simple tool like pastebinit?
<daftykins> scripting experience i suspect
<Arr0way> after installing ubuntu 15 alpha + amd drivers, i seem to  have a 1 inch border around my screen o.O
<ntsp> cluelessperson programming language of your choice and basic knowledge of sockets and TCP
<Arr0way> OS thinks it's in the right resolution.
<ntsp> s/TCP/HTTP
<AndChat|107604> When you have linux on usb as full os, and upgrade kernel, upgrading affect bootloader on main harddisk on pc
<treelzebub> i don't see how that's possible.
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1 for non-final releases, please Arr0way
<cluelessperson> ntsp, I'd like to upload in the form of an http post,  just the variables.  code, tags
<cluelessperson> maybe api key
<daftykins> Arr0way: can tell you that sounds like a scaling mode though
<ntsp> cluelessperson well if you know a scripting/programming language its easily done
<cluelessperson> ntsp, I have the server pretty much all set.
<cluelessperson> ntsp, cluelessperson.com/slice/.
<daftykins> cluelessperson: this isn't a development help channel, please bear in mind
<ntsp> cluelessperson by the way awesome design :P
<Jordan_U> AndChat|107604: That will not happen with any currently supported release of Ubuntu. What might happen, for UEFI booting only, is that it might add an unusable when the USB drive is not plugged in (but harmless) Ubuntu entry to your firmware's boot entrys. I don't know how to prevent that other than sticking to a BIOS based installation, but I would assume there is a way.
<cluelessperson> ntsp, Thanks. :P
<cluelessperson> ntsp, it doesn't work in IE, but screw ie
<varaindemian_> will ubuntu 15.04 use gnome istead of unity? :D
<daftykins> varaindemian_: no
<daftykins> ubuntu gnome will though
<varaindemian_> I saw this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJJ7BjpVszE
<varaindemian_> that's why I asked
<daftykins> varaindemian_: yeah, just as xubuntu comes with xfce, lubuntu LXDE and kubuntu KDE, http://ubuntugnome.org/
<varaindemian_> daftykins: I see
<RudeViper> Jordan_U, genii - ok now I am back at the same place as two days agon - two additional sata controllers have been added (hardware wise) one the sil3512 and the 2nd one is jmicron with 2 sata ports 1 IDE - the jmicron one is working as the one sata drive attached to is shows up - both controllers show on boot screens (bios etc) - I have never had to install a driver in linux (except for nvidia
<RudeViper> drivers which show up in the software center automatically) - can you give me an idea on how to find the answers if you don't know off the top of you head? My google searches haven't turned up any real information other than what we discussed two days ago.
<cihan> Hi! Im using ubuntu 12.04 on a VM (virtualbox). Somehow, for the networking I see wan instead of eth0. How can I make it eth0? Any suggestions?
<treelzebub> cihan: when you say you see wan instead of eth0, do you mean you see it in the dropdown box inside Add new Connection [Network Connections]?
<cihan> treelzebub, when i do ifconfig
<treelzebub> cihan: that usually means the driver has not been automatically detected, and you will have to manually configure it.
<cihan> treelzebub, i see. is there a manual to follow that you know?
<treelzebub> i've always used http://ubuntuforums.org/ ... search for your device, and there will usually be someone who's had  the same trouble
<treelzebub> if not there, then over at the stack exchange: http://askubuntu.com/
<cihan> thanks a lot treelzebub
<treelzebub> sure thing!
<pr0metheu5> I just installed Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 14.10, but in some of the apps, the window borders are still "Unity" or the default Ubuntu window borders... I have already changed all themes using the Tweak Tool to Adwaita, but some programs like Terminal still use different window border. Is there a fix for this?
<akkad> apt-get -f install yields this. Does it look sane to continue? https://gist.github.com/e2158ac32ca75a0a25c7
<cedp> Hi i'm using Ubuntu Studio
<SchrodingersScat> cedp: great, what's the issue?
<treelzebub> akkad: run # apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove
<treelzebub> and see if you get different results for fixing broken pkgs
<cedp> it is the first time that i used it, there is a lot applications new for me
<varaindemian_> wow the channel of ubuntu is alot bigger compared to linux min's channel
<teward> varaindemian_: yes it is, however mint isnt supported here, just an FYI
<teward> varaindemian_: (you'd be surprised how many mint users come here... anyways, i'm offtopic now :P)
<varaindemian_> teward: I wonder why people would use mint. Just for it's environment? I am also one of those who don't like unity
<gx620> I think they use mint because it looks very close to XP
<daftykins> no off topic chatter please
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<teward> !offtopic > varaindemian_
<ubottu> varaindemian_, please see my private message
<daftykins> wrong user
<teward> oops
<teward> actually
<teward> daftykins: not really, varaindemian_ was the first to ask the question that started it (and gx620 followed up)
<teward> my fault really
 * daftykins gets back on topic
<RudeViper> Is there anything in ubuntu server (I have installed xfce4 to make some things easier for me) like device manager for windows?
<Scunizi> Any references if this (http://store.hp.com/UKStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=H4F06AA&opt=ABB&sel=DEF) will function on 14.04 and above? Any links to get it working?
<Scunizi> Touchpad on sale at Fry's for $10 US
<xangua> Scunizi: did you ask hp?
<Scunizi> xangua: really?  most companies just say they don't support linux and leave it at that.. this community on the other hand, hacks away and makes things work. :)
<xangua> Is that a no?
<Scunizi> correct..
<ph88> when i install something with apt-get i see a list of suggested packages. Is it possible to get this list after a package has already been installed ?
<Ben64> ph88: apt-cache show <package>
<treelzebub> ph88: are you referring to $ apt-cache search {some-package}  ?
<RudeViper> I found the "device manager" for ubuntu - both the jmicron and the sil 3512 controllers are showing up - however the two drives attached to sil card are not showing up - either in gparted or in disks... Is there something I need to do for system to see them?
<daftykins> RudeViper: you probably need a driver module for those or something.
<RudeViper> daftykins - I don't know what that is... it's the first time I've had hardware not work in ubuntu
<ph88> thx Ben64
<daftykins> RudeViper: well, what did you consider the devman to be, 'lspci' ?
<ph88> Ben64: i notice that the suggestion list is much longer while installing. Perhaps the additional dependencies also give their  suggestions?  If so how do i get all the suggestions including those of the dependencies ?
<daftykins> RudeViper: a driver module is just the driver for the silicon image card.
<cedp> see you later dudes
<RudeViper> daftykins ok - according to the gui program (benchmarking) it shows up - I've tried searching for the drivers but I keep getting that are built into the kernel after 2.6 - like I said - I've never had to install a driver in linux before. that's why so confused
<nnin> Hi I want a way of getting a disk device name e.x. /dev/sda or /dev/hda using uuid. I dont want to get partition, or a /dev/mapper/mountpoint name. Is there a way ?
<daftykins> RudeViper: lsmod | grep -i sil | pastebinit
<daftykins> nnin: sudo blkid
<daftykins> oh for the overall disk... i don't think that's their purpose
<RudeViper> daftykins rebooting it right now - will run that right away
<rdk87> hello everyone, how can I change the boot order, and also delete some superflous lines from grub?
<Bashing-om> nnin: Maybe : ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh <- ??
<nnin> daftykins: blkid -t UUID=57e0ac87-435a-45eb-a549-e85f3dbdec19 returns, /dev/mapper/sda2_crypt: UUID="57e0ac87-435a-45eb-a549-e85f3dbdec19" TYPE="ext4" I need /dev/sda not /dev/mapper
<daftykins> rdk87: 'the boot order' - as in the default kernel or OS GRUB picks at boot?
<nnin> Bashing-om this the way of getting the uuids, thanks
<RudeViper> daftykins - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10544396
<Bashing-om> nnin: How bout when the UUID is provided ? ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/57e0ac87-435a-45eb-a549-e85f3dbdec19 .
<rdk87> daftykins, I want to change the order of OSes shown at start window. also delete unnecessary lines (they're about 10)
<daftykins> RudeViper: ok so the driver module is already loaded, no ideas what's up if the drives are connected properly
<nnin> Bashing-om the result is  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Μάρ   3 22:12 /dev/disk/by-uuid/57e0ac87-435a-45eb-a549-e85f3dbdec19 -> ../../dm-0 Can I get from  ../../dm-0 the drive name ? (/dev/sda)
<daftykins> !grub | rdk87
<ubottu> rdk87: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RudeViper> daftykins I do know they showed up when I connected them to the windows box - on the same controller even
<Bashing-om> nnin: Yeah, there is a way .. off the top of my head I do not remember. It may come to me .
<daftykins> RudeViper: yeah, good drivers ;)
<nnin> I will try to look it up too
<RudeViper> daftykins and for a really popular chip not much documentation in ubuntu - lol
<daftykins> popular? SI are cheap crap :)
<Bashing-om> nnin: ?? ls /dev/mapper ??
<nnin> Bashing-om how this ../../dm-0 is called ? I mean the ls field
<rdk87> daftykins, I know what grub is. I need hands-on
<rdk87> hello everyone, how can I change the boot order, and also delete some superflous lines from grub?
<daftykins> rdk87: you mean you're not up for learning, you want the answers?
<nnin>  Bashing-om The result is control  sda2_crypt
<nnin> Bashing-om not very helpful
<rdk87> you mean you're not up for helping, refer people to googleable answers?
<daftykins> rdk87: i'm not trying to be rude here, i'm asking seriously :)
<AcidRain2012> greetz
<RudeViper> daftykins - maybe but there are a ton of them out there - and it's about all I can afford right now.
<daftykins> i gave you resources for how to learn how, if you're saying you don't want that - fair enough
<AcidRain2012> k, i would like to add a user who can have ssh access to /var/www. WHAT should the permissions on my /var/www files be, and what is the best way to do this?
<rdk87> daftykins, yes, I am not in the moment to dive through grub. I guess it should be obvious, else I'd be googling.
<daftykins> rdk87: no, people come in here all the time unwilling to search for themselves. this is why i ask.
<RudeViper> would probably be easier if I could find out who the manufacturer is
<AcidRain2012> as of right now. i have added myself to the www-data group. and did chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www. but when i login via ssh, and i upload a file.... the file gets uploaded as "acidrain:acidrain"
<daftykins> RudeViper: nope, only chipsets matter in Linux land really
<AcidRain2012> how to fix?
<Bashing-om> nnin: I am not encrpted, so can not test result .. maybe : sudo dmsetup status ; will give us a way forward.
<rdk87> daftykins, besides, oftentimes channel is a good place to ask for things as grub which inexperienced people can easily make mistakes with
<rdk87> when they try to do it by themselves
<daftykins> rdk87: that's a good justification for not learning. anyway, so you have some old kernels listed huh?
<rdk87> daftykins, from your point of view this channels should have been redundant, which thankfully isnt. and yes, I have old kernels listed, as I mentioned twice before
<daftykins> rdk87: dpkg -l | grep linux
<daftykins> rdk87: then remove the older packages.
<AcidRain2012> im going to make a pastebin of my question so someone may later help me when they have time.
<rdk87> gosh..I think I'll come back later..
<daftykins> ...
<daftykins> if you have a problem with my assistance then i'll gladly leave you to it.
<nnin> Bashing-om I think is better to explain explicitly what I need this for, so that you would be able to be more precise I want to list all the disk drives and their partitions and query details about them, in java application. The ls by-uuid gives me all the partitions in the system, but then I wan to know  which  partitions are in which physical device (i.e. /dev/sda), that's why I am asking to get the physical drive name and not  /dev/sd
<daftykins> well, you can't please all of the people all of the time i suppose.
<RudeViper> nope - you sure can't
<sudormrf> I can ;P
<daftykins> RudeViper: i googled for ubuntu and your si3512 and only got posts from years ago
<daftykins> as in, 2008 O_O
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/JT5wEB3q please help when someone has a chance
<RudeViper> yeah - thats what I have been running into
<RudeViper> but it is all I have at the moment - and being disabled with no income I can't exactly go out and spen $140 bucks plus for a card....just can't so I gotta deal with what I have. Plus being older I can use it to learn with
<AcidRain2012> RudeViper: what tyhpe of "card"?
<RudeViper> It's a silicon image 3512-2 satalink sata controller
<daftykins> RudeViper: you're 100% that sudo fdisk -l -or- sudo parted -l show nothing?
<RudeViper> haven't tried those - but everything else shows it
<AcidRain2012> RudeViper: oh sry. i dont have any of those.
<daftykins> i'm talking about showing disks attached here, not the card
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/JT5wEB3q please help when someone has a chance
<AcidRain2012> oops sry
<daftykins> please don't repeat so often.
<AcidRain2012> sry :o
<RudeViper> rebooting daftykins
<daftykins> err, why? this a dualboot on the same system or something?
<RudeViper> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/10544590 first command
<daftykins> well i guess the card attached disks are none of those, then?
<RudeViper> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/10544596
<RudeViper> daftykins nope
<daftykins> yeah, i'm out of ideas then i'm afraid
<daftykins> which ubuntu is this again?
<RudeViper> daftykins the 160gb is on the jmicron card and the other two are on the motherboard - server 14.04.2 with xfce4 running
<daftykins> hmm
<RudeViper> I'm just wondering if maybe there is a jumper setting I need to change - or something I need to "run" on it -
<RudeViper> I mean - hardware wise - I know the card works
<AcidRain2012> RudeViper: just saying, i would suggest quassel for windows. idk anyone who likes mirc. :)
<RudeViper> let me move some drives around and see if they show up
<RudeViper> I like mirc in fact using it
<AcidRain2012> yeah. your /version told me
<daftykins> AcidRain2012: off topic, bit rude to version someone too.
<RudeViper> ok rebooting with one of the two missing drives plugged into the jmicron card
<RudeViper> I'm on windows so really don't care - lol
<AcidRain2012> daftykins: sry, i found it directly related to your question about what version of ubuntu he was using
<daftykins> no it doesn't
<daftykins> not even vaguely :)
<AcidRain2012> well i was expecting a ubuntu version reply. but mirc doesnt give that info :P
<daftykins> no, no IRC client gives OS info
<RudeViper> yep they show on jmicron card  - so it is the sata card that is the issue - either the card is bad or I have to set something up
<daftykins> pretty sure it's the driver, as you said Windows shows the disks fine
<daftykins> anyway just going in circles now.
<RudeViper> yep
<basco55> hey world
<tnkhanh> hi how do I switch between Qt versions
<tnkhanh> one from package manager and one is not
<RudeViper> daftykins - ROFLMAO - just for grins I unplugged them from the internal connections and hooked them up to the external connections - and on boot they showed up - rebooting now to see if they show now
<grannytrashface> Hi, is there in existence a lockscreen program that will prevent logging in between certain times?
<RudeViper> daftykins - yep it works - they are showing up - the internal connections are not working - lol
<emash> guys, how to skip efi shell on startup
<grannytrashface> (Or some ideal way to accomplish the same thing?)
<Anf> Guten Abend, ich wollte mal fragen, wie man in den Lesezeichen von Firefox die standart Ordner löschen kann, die von Firefox angelegt wurden sind? Bei mir sind in den Lesezeichen von Firefox drei Ordner mit den Namen: Lesezeichen Symbollleiste und Lesezeichen Menü, wie kann man diese standart Ordner von Firefox löschen oder entfernen?
<daftykins> Anf: english only, sorry. #ubuntu-de for German
<Anf> Upps, sorry wrong Server :)
<grannytrashface> Anf: Ctrl+Shift+O will show the bookmark manager, at least for me
<buddd> how do i get out of a terminal spamming y's
<RudeViper> daftykins - wow the exact oppisite of the problems I kept seeing in the forums - the external didn't work for them but the internal connections did...lol - gonna be fun for mounting but oh well - they work now.
<daftykins> mmhmm
<RudeViper> daftykins - now here is the next question - I see in gparted where you can convert fat to ntfs - question is will that delete the data? The 1TB drive needs to be converted but it is loaded with data.
<mgolisch> id make a backup
<daftykins> why would you make it NTFS?
<RudeViper> it's set up as fat16
<daftykins> no, 32
<sudormrf> why not exFat?
<daftykins> presumably RudeViper was unaware of exFAT
<RudeViper> it's going to be a file server - needs to be readable
<sudormrf> I know that you can go fat to ntfs without losing data, at least in windows.
<sudormrf> um? and?
<sudormrf> sorry
 * daftykins points sudormrf at the channel name
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<RudeViper> lol
<sudormrf> once it becomes a network share it the clients don't care about the format the disk is on the server
<sudormrf> heh
<daftykins> i would not file share on a Linux host from a non-Linux file system, put it that way
<iggymydog> is there some way i can install additional drivers to my pendrive from windows  to  use for my ubuntu 14.04
<sudormrf> daftykins, point there being if windows can do it, surely linux can
<daftykins> nope
<leaf1> You could edit the iso in a VM?
<sudormrf> RudeViper, http://askubuntu.com/questions/303091/convert-fat32-partition-to-ntfs-without-data-loss
<sudormrf> well there you go
<iggymydog> daftykins: nope?
<daftykins> iggymydog: wasn't at you, sorry.
<mgolisch> you dont plan to share a ntfs disk do you?
<mgolisch> the performance will be horrible
<tre_> RudeViper: also https://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted  ... but note that you should never do anything like this without back-ups for your back-ups :D
<RudeViper> guess that wouldn't be a good idea then
<iggymydog> daftykins: oh phew lol
<sudormrf> agree with what daftykins said.  why do you want to use NTFS? if the host is a linux host, why not ext234?
<daftykins> iggymydog: are you still working on that? haven't you made it persistent yet?
<iggymydog> daftykins: im in the army i never give up lol
<sudormrf> iggymydog, false equivalency
<iggymydog> daftykins: the internet wont hel me any and ive tried google
<daftykins> iggymydog: just i've watched a fair few TV episodes since you first mentioned it... ;)
<leaf1> iggymydog: With persistence or drivers?
<daftykins> how about that link i gave you hours ago?
<iggymydog> everyone i just need help
<sudormrf> iggymydog, this isn't that kind of channel
<sudormrf> might I recommend a local therapist?
<sudormrf> ;P
<daftykins> iggymydog: right, what OS did you make the flash drive from?
<daftykins> sudormrf: you've been in here like a year and still you're timewasting? grow up please
<mikeliss> So I'm typing this on my phone because an upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 has gone terribly awry and my system only boots to terminal now.
<sudormrf> iggymydog, http://tuxtweaks.com/2014/03/create-linux-mint-persistent-live-usb/
<iggymydog> daftykins: i made the oen drive from windws 8
<daftykins> iggymydog: ok so re-do it enabling persistence with UUI from pendrivelinux.com
<daftykins> then you can install drivers.
<mikeliss> Anybody have ideas for recovery from the terminal?
<daftykins> mikeliss: so you've got some kind of frankenputer stuck between versions?
<sudormrf> iggymydog, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/help/faq/persistence
<mikeliss> Current situation is that Ubuntu-desktop is not installed somehow, do i tried apt getting that. Result is that multiarch support is unpacked but has not been configured.
<iggymydog> daftykins: that wont work TRUST ME lol that being said my ubuntu once worked how ever i had to enable additional drivers now it wont work
<mikeliss> Daftykins: yep
<daftykins> iggymydog: so you've actually tried?
<dreki> What is the best way to quickly and easily transfer a few files from my computer running ubuntu (14.04) to my friend's running windows 8? I cannot use Samba on this university network.
<daftykins> mikeliss: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" ?
<sudormrf> dreki, bluetooth?
<daftykins> err wait that doesn't seem right
<sudormrf> dreki, btsync, dropbox, google drive, box, etc.
<SchrodingersScat> dreki: sftp on your side, and then whatever windows people use on his side? filezilla could sftp last time I had to check.
<treelzebub> dreki: set up an ftp server on one machine, ftp to it from the other?
<daftykins> dreki: something wrong with SSH?
<simon> hi. I'm trying to dual boot with legacy. I finally installed Win7 on the first 100G partition. now that I insert my Ubuntu LiveUSB, the partition tool does not recognize the partition table and sees only "/dev/sda" being the full 256G.
<acz32> how does ubuntu compare to debian with respect to security?
<daftykins> well, WinSCP technically
<simon> acz32, yes.
<daftykins> simon: sounds like you booted ubuntu EFI
<acz32> simon: ?
<iggymydog> daftykins: correct! ummm yeah i made a bootable usb drive and always clicked "try ubuntu" then id click additional drivers to get the internet on...any how after installing ubuntu to the messed up hard drive multaple times the hard drive suddenely works and the internet doesent .....
<dreki> sudormrf: treelzebub: They are very large files. I thought of setting up a temp FTP server but that seems more complicated than it needs to be for a quick transfer.
<simon> daftykins, it does sound like that! how do I avoid that?
<sudormrf> dreki, btsync
<acz32> simon: yes what?
<daftykins> simon: use your system's one-time boot menu to pick the legacy flash drive entry instead of the EFI one
<sudormrf> dreki, https://www.btsync.com/en/
<treelzebub> dreki: very large files means quick transfer?
<sudormrf> treelzebub, sounds like "quick transfer" means "one time thing"
<sudormrf> btsync is quick to setup, easy and would transfer the files rather quickly
<dreki> treelzebub: sudormrf: yeah
<treelzebub> ah. well if an ftp tunnel sounds like too much work, i'm not sure what to advise ;)
<dreki> one time thing
<simon> acz32, yes, ubuntu compares to debian with respect to security. you asked a yes/no question, so I responded. :)
<sudormrf> dreki, btsync
<sudormrf> or create a torrent
<acz32> simon: no i did not ask a yes or no question
<sudormrf> if you don't want to install btsync
<sudormrf> that is my suggestion
<daftykins> sudormrf: terrible idea from on a uni network as was mentioned
<daftykins> also btsync has privacy complications imo
<treelzebub> +1 sudormrf
<simon> acz32, did you not?
<sudormrf> daftykins, why is it terrible?
<iggymydog> daftykins: any ideas
<acz32> simon: read the first word of my question
<daftykins> because p2p doesn't belong on a uni network
<sudormrf> daftykins, and yet people do it all the time
<daftykins> ah i see, people do something so that makes it right
 * treelzebub sits down :P
<sudormrf> daftykins, so what is your suggestion?
<daftykins> what i said already, SCP/SFTP
<mikeliss> Daftykins: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't have a -a flag. Aptitude is showing lots of issues though, so I'm attempting to have it fix them.
<iggymydog> daftykins...o? lol
<sudormrf> seems overly complex for him to setup given the one-off nature of this
<daftykins> overly complex? sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daftykins> _done_
<sudormrf> and then
<sudormrf> lol
<daftykins> look i know you're trying to help, but when you help in here all you do is throw google results at people and don't know the topics at hand
<sudormrf> there is more than one way to skin a cat
<daftykins> oy vey
<dreki> daftykins: sudormrf treelzebub I can't don anything torrent related on this network without VPN and that would slow down the transfer. I guess I am stuck with setting up an FTP server. Whats the quickest way to do that that I can take down the server afterwortd.
<iggymydog> daftykins: hello
<treelzebub> sorry for my part, dafty.
<daftykins> dreki: what's wrong with enabling SSH, walking to your friends computer, installing WinSCP, logging in - grabbing the files?
<dreki> daftykins: I guess I just don't know how to do that.
<dreki> the "enable ssh" part
<daftykins> dreki: can your friend ping your IP on the Uni LAN?
<daftykins> dreki: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daftykins> write down your IP, go to your friends, download WinSCP, enter the IP and use port 22
<simon> acz32, I'm sorry. well, besides the differences in su/sudo usage, and debian allowing for some more fine-grained selection of repositories, you could supposedly tweak both systems in the same ways. but debian comes a little bit more locked down (in terms of not having a lot of software installed from the start).
<daftykins> login, done.
#ubuntu 2015-03-06
<le_pig> dreki, for real. what daftykins recommends is super easy. i was skeptical years ago and learned in 5 minutes.
<daftykins> as long as the Uni isn't somehow filtering access between systems on the LAN, the above is fine
<dreki> I just pinged my IP from his
<daftykins> chop chop, then :)
<dreki> thanks I will try it.
<simon> daftykins, there's no one-time boot menu on this thing. >_< is there some way to tweak the LiveUSB instead?
<daftykins> simon: what kinda machine is it? enter the BIOS Instead, might be a boot menu on the boot/exit pages
<daftykins> it differs from machine to machine
<simon> daftykins, it's a Sony Vaio Pro 13. the BIOS only lets me choose to boot "external device" before "internal device".
<daftykins> sounds like you're talking about adjusting boot order
<simon> daftykins, my other (Lenovo x201) has that boot menu if I hit F12. it's a very nice ascii-artsy one. the vaio is too modern...
<daftykins> does it have secure boot off? fast boot off? CSM on?
<simon> yup.
<daftykins> you can't yup three things :)
<simon> I've spent days previous to today getting past all that hell.
<simon> two days to be exact. :) I finally gave up dual-booting with a GUID partition table.
<simon> I could wipe Windows and install Ubuntu in legacy mode, then try and install windows and hope that *it* sees the partition table, but honestly I have more faith in Linux for being the second system.
<daftykins> simon: when ubuntu boots, do you see a black screen with white text reading 'GRUB...' at the top?
<daftykins> or the purpley logo screen...
<simon> the purpley logo screen. I'll just check and see if CSM is on again.
<daftykins> that sounds like legacy boot
<simon> it is.
<simon> okay.
<daftykins> then why are we having this entire conversation D:
<simon> because my LiveUSB does not recognize my partition table made in Win7!
<daftykins> boot it again and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<simon> yeah, I'll launch parted and we'll see
<daftykins> if you can do that before i go put the bins out, i might have time before i go sleep
<simon> ok :D
<daftykins> nah not the GUI gparted, the above is CLI magic
<simon> right
<simon> I had a first encounter with GNU parted today. it seems nice, except the HDD didn't want to report the optimal sector size or whatever, so I had to whip out my calculator. I eventually gave up, becaues it wouldn't accept anything and went ahead with whatever the Win7 installer made.
<mpthrapp> Hey, newbie linux question. What's the best practise for workspace locations?
<mpthrapp> Eg, /usr/NimWorkspace?
<mpthrapp> I assume not right in root.
<AndChat734064> Hi there. Has anyone got any info on xfce screen tearing?
<sudormrf> mpthrapp, perhaps I am interpreting your question wrong.  what do you mean by workspace, exactly?
<tnkhanh> hi how do I switch between 2 Qt versions on Ubuntu, one from package manager and one is not
<mpthrapp> sudormrf: The place where I store my source files for any projects that I'm working on.
<mpthrapp> sudormrf: Like, I'm planning on writing some Nim. Where should I keep the source code?
<sudormrf> mpthrapp, ah.  my suggestion would be somewhere in ~.
<mpthrapp> sudormrf: Okay, so in home?
<XDS2010_> Anyone know of a secure european cloud storage solution that records file insertion times ? i need a alternative to wuala and tresorit (nothing like google drive sky drive or dropbox please)
<sudormrf> mpthrapp, /home/$username$
<mpthrapp> sudormrf: Okay, thanks.
<simon> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10545134/ -- apparently, it *looks* like a GPT table to parted, but it doesn't contain a fake msdos partition table as it should.
<simon> daftykins, I don't know what to believe. I booted the Win7 installer through legacy, but I don't know what magic they used. I'll try "yes"
<daftykins> simon: hrmm, i was sure you said you'd installed 7 as legacy, yeah
<daftykins> simon: what's your win7 media?
<simon> daftykins, a USB.
<daftykins> simon: ok, how did you make it up? i personally throw the files on from an ISO from a Windows system
<simon> actually, it's a bit weird that it says that it doesn't recognize the fake msdos partition, because the win7 installer actually made a 100MB FAT32 partition at the beginning.
<simon> daftykins, yes, that's what I did. took one of those Win7 ISOs and some tool that puts it on the disk.
<daftykins> simon: ok there's actually multiple ways to confirm whether the install of 7 is legacy or EFI, you could do that... also you could delete the EFI boot image on the flash drive to make it so it can only be booted legacy. i'd probably zero fill the first 100MB of that disk to nuke it and start from scratch
<daftykins> amusingly i was about to write up a guide on how to install ubuntu beside EFI'd win8 on a Lenovo i got yesterday
<simon> hehe
<daftykins> it's pretty easy
<simon> I talked to a self-acclaimed bootloader expert at my university dept. who went into a 10 minute talk on how he'd made his own bootloader and how grub was broken and untrustworthy, and when I finally got a word in, I said "Well, I'm trying to use EFI." and he said "Oh. Well, then I have no clue." :)
<simon> so uh, you're saying: wipe the partition table, rebuild it (and don't let the win7 installer do this)?
<daftykins> sounds like a fanatic, defend yourself with shower gel / soap next time
<daftykins> simon: actually boot up win7 quickly and share a screenshot of diskmgmt.msc via imgur.com or whichever
<daftykins> i can tell at a glance if it EFI installed
<eamonn> Hi, anyone here use a Dell XPS 12 with 14.04? The ultrabook is really warm under even 20% load.
<sudormrf> daftykins, how would you tell that at a glance?  j/w
<simon> there's lots of weirdos in university depts. he once asked me, "So, do you really know any other language than Standard ML?" as if it's even possible to go through an entire university CS program knowing one extremely esoteric language. :P
<simon> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> sudormrf: size, name, layout
<kaea> I want to change my username on ubuntu desktop. Seeing I'm the only user, is it easier to create a new user and add same usergroups to this one, or better to do actual changes on the current user?
<sudormrf> daftykins, gotcha
<simon> daftykins, imgur.com/ZdZzxvY
<simon> oops
<treelzebub> eamonn: i am on an XPS M1530
<simon> daftykins, http://imgur.com/ZdZxzvY
<daftykins> they're all looking at my mouse cursor disapprovingly
<sudormrf> daftykins, doesn't look like EFI to me.  would you agree?
<simon> kaea, not much difference.
<daftykins> mmm that definitely looks like a standard 7 legacy install
<simon> daftykins, it does?
<Hilikus> anyone using java 8 + javaFX in ubuntu?
<sudormrf> simon, looks like a standard 7 legacy install to me as well
<daftykins> but ubuntu thinking the drive is some kinda hybrid is worrying
<simon> I am tempted to believe it's win7's fault, making it look like a GPT partition but filling it with MBR stuff.
<daftykins> simon: go back to ubuntu and re-run the command then press no instead of yes
<daftykins> er, instead of ctrl+C i mean
<simon> daftykins, I actually tried with all of no/yes/No/Yes with no effect.
<daftykins> ah ok
<eamonn> treelzebub does the laptop run pretty warm with ubuntu?
<daftykins> well if you don't mind reinstalling Windows 7, i'd nuke the disk
<simon> daftykins, and install Ubuntu first?
<daftykins> simon: nah, always easier to install Linux last
<treelzebub> eamonn: this thing runs pretty hot with just about anything more than a bios ;)  45 degrees currently. when running anything cpu/gpu intensive, it can reach 70C.
<simon> I'll do it. I came up with this joke to tell my roomate for whom I'm installing this dual-boot thing. she knows this is my third attempt, so I thought I'd alarm her: "I've got some good news and some bad news. the good thing is that I made Linux work. <pause> the bad thing is that I made Windows work." but I can't drop the punchline if I only have one of the systems working at a time.
<simon> daftykins, then I'm not sure what to do differently. should I make the partition table in Linux?
<treelzebub> that was the case with win7 64, and is now the same with ubuntu 14.04 amd64
<sudormrf> daftykins, could he not try boot-repair?
<sudormrf> haven't been following along completely
<daftykins> sudormrf: to fix booting what? ;)
<daftykins> simon: well once you boot in i'll give you the command to nuke the drive nicely
<simon> daftykins, ah, that's fine... I know my way around dd :)
<treelzebub> eamonn: i have been running the crap out of this machine for almost 6 years now, though.  it seems to handle the high temps fine.
<daftykins> simon: vewy gewd, fwiw only do the first 100MB
<simon> daftykins, yeah thanks for the info.
<daftykins> simon: once that's set, do a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<sudormrf> daftykins, the first 100mb holds the windows boot manager.
<sudormrf> sure you know that
<eamonn> treelzebub, thanks for the info, had a 1530 for years, great laptop
<simon> daftykins, I assume you're going to bed?
<daftykins> sudormrf: i'm really struggling not to be super sarcastic right now
<daftykins> simon: i ought to pop up the stairs yeah, but you'll have that pastebin to me in like 4 mins right!
<daftykins> :D
<sudormrf> daftykins, w/e.
<simon> right :)
<simon> daftykins, lemme know if you take bitcoin tips :D
<treelzebub> eamonn: ubuntu 14.04 runs like a dream on it; but you will likely have to deal with broadcom and nvidia proprietary drivers. standard linux install procedures :)
<sudormrf> perhaps you are referring to the 100GB, not 100MB, but w/e
<simon> daftykins, ok, now that I nuked /dev/sda, parted just says unrecognised disk label. that's fine, I guess.
<sudormrf> you know what you are doing.  I will watch the master at work.
<daftykins> cool, you can ensure the win7 flash drive won't boot EFI by making sure it doesn't have a /boot/EFI/bootx64.efi file
<simon> daftykins, should I make an msdos partition table?
<simon> right. cool.
<daftykins> nah, 7 can be trusted, just maybe the remnants of 8 were still there last time?
<daftykins> so 7 might've kinda confused the situation
<simon> I don't think they were.
<daftykins> partitions might've been gone but the GPTness remained
<simon> but the GPTness should be wiped with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=100?
<daftykins> it is now yeah, but before it wasn't
<daftykins> unless you dd'd before installing 7 too o0
<simon> ok. I'll try installing windows again. that'll be half an hour I think.
<simon> I didn't, actually, but I did use cfdisk to remove the partition table.
<simon> but yeah, that means there was probably crap on the disk
<daftykins> a nice round 100GB is 102500 btw
<daftykins> in the Windows installer
<daftykins> mmm, i'm not ruling out Sony quirkiness
<daftykins> :D
<simon> I know... I got that number with my calculator a couple of hours ago. parted still thinks that doesn't align, but maybe I should ignore it.
<apes> I got this line during boot, anyone know what the signifigance is? * Loading cpufreq kernel modules...        ^M[fail * Starting CPU interrupts balancing daemon[ OK ]
<apes> Server seemed to boot fine despite that
<simon> I think it was just because it couldn't predict it properly because of missing info from the disk.
<fresnel_0> hi
<sudormrf> fresnel_0, hi.  cool nick.
<simon> daftykins, I really appreciate your effort. thanks a lot.
<fresnel_0> thanks. nice nick too, i dont dare to write it
<shurtagul> Dunno any better place to ask, but is there an add on for firefox that will let me pan/scroll on the page with the spacebar, similar to in gimp/photoshop?
<daftykins> simon: np, haven't won yet though :>
<lattera> where would I find the whois command?
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> lattera: you want to whois someone on IRC?
<daftykins> type "/whois nickname"
<lattera> no, like look up domain info in the terminal
<lattera> like: whois google.com
<sudormrf> lattera, if you are talking about commands in linux, typing which commandnamehere will locate the command on the system.  if you are looking for a package that contains it, apt-get install whois
<daftykins> questiosn with context are ace.
<daftykins> i don't think that's a thing, use a web service
<sudormrf> whois - intelligent WHOIS client
<lattera> why isn't whois installed by default?
<sudormrf> it is a thing, as per apt-cache search
<sudormrf> lattera, I just tried it and it said it wasn't installed
<sudormrf> on 14.10
<daftykins> because why on earth would every user do that...
<sudormrf> after installing, it returns the results you would expect
<shurtagul> Where can I change the settings of the alt-tab menu for xfce? They show that it has a list view in the update..
<dreki1> daftykins: Just wanted to let you know that the file transfer seems to be working well using openssh. Thanks for your help.
<daftykins> dreki1: no problemo, thanks for the feedback :>
<Moonlightning> I just uninstalled gnash and some of its dependencies, and I got a whole bunch of errors related to booting stuffs
<simon> okay, win7 installed again. booting ubuntu now.
<wissy> 嗨
<Moonlightning> …oh, it was because I passed `--auto-remove`. It removed some old kernels.
<simon> daftykins, yeah!!!!!!
<simon> daftykins, it recognizes the MBR!
<simon> daftykins, thanks!!! :)
 * daftykins dons shades
<wissy> mbr？
<amit-pc> does anyone know about the i8kutils tool?
<daftykins> master boot record. MSDOS partition table format
<simon> it makes sense to ditch swap when I've got 8G RAM and an SSD, right?
<NegativeFlare> simon: no
<NegativeFlare> simon: You always need swap. No matter what you do.
<filippo> Hello!
<NegativeFlare> filippo: hi
<simon> I've run without swap on my laptop with 4G RAM and SSD for 2½ years now.
<filippo> Hi ._.
<NegativeFlare> simon: Well, you've probably had issues. Esp if you used your computer for a long time.
<NegativeFlare> Like I have
<NegativeFlare>  20:09:42 up 5 days,  1:55,  6 users,  load average: 0.50, 0.58, 0.51
<daftykins> simon: well, wasn't this for someone else? do they not sleep/hibernate the thing?
<simon> NegativeFlare, yeah, but not related to swap as far as I know :D
<simon> daftykins, they sleep it. but my computer can sleep without a swap partition? (maybe it's using a swap file instead?)
<NegativeFlare> Alright, I'm just warning you. I'm a developer and I work in IT. And I've seen tons of tickets where people didn't create a swap parition, and the system ran out of RAM, and kernel paniced.
<daftykins> simon: i've gotta agree with NegativeFlare, had plenty of users in here too who say their systems ground to a halt after some memory leak consumed all RAM then had nowhere to go
<daftykins> tough call though, not like you can't undo it later
<NegativeFlare> mhm
<daftykins> alright, bed for real
<simon> NegativeFlare, daftykins right... I've been close to being screwed with firefox running crazy.
<NegativeFlare> heh daftykins, good night man
<simon> now, I do have a memory monitor in my upper corner, but yeah, I get the picture.
<daftykins> simon: psst, if you're feeling rich feel free to give www.kodi.tv a few dollars ;)
<simon> yeah, good night daftykins. and thanks a lot!
<daftykins> my pleasure, enjoy
<simon> daftykins, hehe ok
<ytecin> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once
<ytecin> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<ytecin> :3
<daftykins> you could at least tell us the next line in the song
<daftykins> awww
 * daftykins goes
<simon> hmm, interesting. the Windows 7 option in grub shows this ubuntu-like color on the screen, a windows logon sound is heard, and the color stays like that.
<Moonlightning> Oh, it's known.
<Moonlightning> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/591823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591823 in aptitude ""File descriptor \d+ (\S+) leaked on lvs invocation."" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Moonlightning> And apparently there's a fix released?
<Moonlightning> Guess I'll just have to wait it out, then.
<amit-pc> hey guys, what is the normal operating temperature for a laptop?
<OerHeks> amit-pc, 'normal' depends on specs model/vendor
<amit-pc> my temperature is ranging between 48-52 during use. Is it normal or high?
<amit-pc> I can control the fan speed using i8kutils. Just want to know when I should use that
<Jordan_U> amit-pc: Fan speed should be controlled automatically, i.e. it should increase when needed due to heat.
<amit-pc> It doesnt do so well on Dell Laptops
<amit-pc> Yesterday, the temperature went upto 60 degrees
<amit-pc> and the fan did not start
<bcowan> anyone know how to track down a kernel bug that starts eating cpu after about 15 mins
<bcowan> load skyrockets from to from 0 to 1.55 when this kernel process starts
<bcowan> all that top shows is kworker
<TheNet> are pids recycled?
<TheNet> so if a process is killed might it's pid be assigned to another process (assuming no reboots)?
<dcplaya_> Hey everyone. My Ubuntu server recently started having little freezes. It seems worse when downloading at high speed.  Dmesg gives "238.025257] nzbget[3130]: segfault at 7fa080b39f70 ip 0000000000473a5e sp 00007fa080af9f30 error 4 in nzbget[400000+c6000]
<dcplaya_> " when it happens
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/JT5wEB3q please help when someone has a chance
<_root_> in the grub2 grub.cfg file; we have linux /boot/vmlinuz (add other options here as required)
<_root_> in grub.cfg :: linux /boot/vmlinuz root=UUID=xxxxxxx ro quite splash
<_root_> my question is what is root= pointing toward?
<_root_> is it / or /boot?
<Jordan_U> _root_: /
<_root_> Jordan_U: if you use grub could you paste your grubcfg for more through roadmap?
<_root_> I am writing my own grub.cfg. (ATM i can't mk-config the cfg file)
<_root_> thanks
<Jordan_U> _root_: What is your end goal? What problem are you trying to solve?
<spenmenn> what end goal?
<_root_> Jordan_U: I am using ubuntu liveusb to install grub on my HDD the linux distro in my hdd has no grub in its package ports. (x86_64 efi). using ubuntu I could install 9grub-install0 but I can't do grub-mkconfig because I get "can't find the canonical path of /cow."
<Jordan_U> _root_: Since this is moving away from the rhelm of Ubuntu support lets move to #grub.
<_root_> Jordan_U: first there is a ghost town down there. and please your grub.cfg
<_root_> query me if you like
<Jordan_U> _root_: I don't like giving support via PM, and your question is not appropriate for #ubuntu. My current grub.cfg would only confuse you.
<_root_> Jordan_U: So what yo suggest me to do
<Jordan_U> _root_: Ask your question in #grub.
<Horge> Hi all, i've gone quite a bit down the rabbit hole here trying to fix a few things. I am having some weird issues so I can debsums to check where the files differed from the repositories. I have 2 things that are not matching: /sbin/start-stop-daemon and /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<Horge> are they supposed to not match or do I need to repair them/
<Jordan_U> Horge: I would expect both of those to match, but I haven't specifically tried debsums on my system recently.
<Horge> Jordan_U: how do i go about repairing these two things?
<pavlos> AcidRain2012, seems that the chmod should have the group sticky bit set (chmod g+s) ... goolge for setgid ... If set, it preserves group ownership.
<Jordan_U> Horge: For vmlinuz-3.12.0-32-generic, you should have multiple newer kernels installed. So you can just confirm that "uname -r" shows you're already running a newer kernel than that, then "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic".
<Windows94> hello
<z1719807> hey Windows94
<dcplaya_> Hey everyone. My Ubuntu server recently started having little freezes. It seems worse when downloading at high speed.  Dmesg gives "238.025257] nzbget[3130]: segfault at 7fa080b39f70 ip 0000000000473a5e sp 00007fa080af9f30 error 4 in nzbget[400000+c6000]
<AcidRain2012> pavlos: im talking about when i connect via ssh using filezilla. when i upload/overwrite a file, it changes ownership to myname. and changes group to my name
<Horge> Jordan_U: perfect, uname said I was on 46-generic and I removed the previous successfully
<AcidRain2012> how can i preserver both?
<Horge> Jordan_U: for the start-stop-daemon, im seeing dpkg as the thing I need to reinstall. Sound right?
<duckey> is there a ubuntu linux version of bootstrap or is bootstrap supported?
<somsip> !debootstrap | duckey
<ubottu> duckey: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<AcidRain2012> Horge: why would you have ever removed dpkg?
<duckey> Is debootstrap for web development?
<Jordan_U> Horge: Correct.
<Horge> not removed, corrupted
<Jordan_U> Horge: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg
<Horge> reinstalled and ran debsums again and we're throwing no errors
<Horge> yahoo
<pavlos> AcidRain2012, the way I read your issue is that /var/www needs to have the sticky bit set, to preserve the ownership regardless if a local user or via ssh
<AcidRain2012> pavlos: ownership AND group?
<AcidRain2012> well... i guess ownership kinda covers both user and group ;)
<AcidRain2012> pavlos: ill look into this. im not sure if this is what i wanna do yet. because i will be giving someone access to a php jailed directory in a few weeks. trying to recover my old setup.
<AcidRain2012> but for them to have access via ssh, all files that lead up to their dir must have root
<AcidRain2012> /var/www/files <--- here will be there folder (for example). i need to be able to access that as well.
<AcidRain2012> so it will have root:root
<puzzola> clear
<pavlos> AcidRain2012, not easy for me to test your setup but of what I remember, sticky bit preserves ownership.
<somsip> AcidRain2012: just come in halfway through, but if you add a group 'developers' amd make you, the user and www-data members of that group, then chgrp -R developers /var/www/files and chmod g+s -R /var/www/files, would that do what you want?
<AcidRain2012> somsip: k lets back up. ignore the www-data. the path /var/www/files ALL needs to be owned by root:root. /vara/www/*.* needs to be owned by www-data. ADDITIONALLY, when i upload files, regardless to where i upload them, the permissions that were alrdy set to those files, needs to be preservered
<dfib> ey
<dfib> hey
<somsip> AcidRain2012: I thought you had some other user you wanted to grant access to the dir too?
<ian__> Ok how do I troubleshoot an issue with routing?
<rypervenche> ian__: What problem are you having?
<ian__> rypervenche, when I have wireless and ethernet connections simultaneously I seem to have an issue with connections
<ian__> I haven't really been able to narrow it down
<rypervenche> ian__: Yes, that is normal. You will have problems like that if you try to do both.
<rypervenche> ian__: You will want to use one or the other.
<ian__> rypervenche, you're saying that I should disconnect from the wifi while I have an ethernet cable plugged in?
<ian__> rypervenche, pretty sure that networkmanager handles that automatically so that the user doesn't have to
<Higgenbottoms> hi
<saila> hi
<Higgenbottoms> anyone on?
<Higgenbottoms> oh
<Higgenbottoms> hey
<Higgenbottoms> can anyone reccomend a good video editor with chroma key tech and pip?
<Higgenbottoms> nevermind
<Higgenbottoms> bye
<Rahul__> Hii all
<kevinfish> trying to compile: hidapi-0.7.0.   Getting error /usr/bin/ld: hid-libusb.o: undefined reference to symbol 'pthread_join@@GLIBC_2.4'.  Added libpthread to the LIBS line in the Makefile, and get: Package libpthread was not found in the pkg-config search path.  Tried solution on this page: http://sourceforge.net/p/openipmi/feature-requests/5/  -- still nothing works.  Help?
<LMNOP_> hullo?
<LMNOP_> hi
<kevinfish> LMNOP_: hi
<LMNOP_> doesn't like your glibc?
<AndroidHacker> im trying to compiled gnu parted on buntu 14.04 and im getting an error about libuuid and its telling me to look into some packages like efs2prog or somethin but that package doesnt exist. i have already instsalled the uuid packages
<AndroidHacker> compile*
<kevinfish> LMNOP_: idk, possible I guess.  I could try reinstalling or downgrading
<freedom> 1
<kevinfish> how do I fix this?  W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/e/eglibc/glibc-doc_2.19-0ubuntu6.5_all.deb
<kevinfish>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8001::18 80]
<ian__> It looks like both my wifi and ethernet interfaces have a metric value of 1, is that correct?
<pavlos> kevinfish, the most recent is glibc-doc_2.19-0ubuntu6.6_all.deb if I red the directory
<pavlos> *read
<kevinfish> pavlos: is there a way to update synaptic so it sees it automagically?
<pavlos> kevinfish, that idk
<kevinfish> pavlos: yeah, I probably have to do it with apt somehow
<pavlos> kevinfish, sure, use wget to get the file
<pavlos> kevinfish, sudo dpkg -i <deb package>
<trism> kevinfish: the pthread problem is probably that the makefile has -lpthread in the wrong spot, if it uses autotools it probably has it in LDFLAGS or CFLAGS instead of LDADD
<trism> kevinfish: installing another glibc won't fix anything but will probably break alot of others
<bongma> oracle-java8-installer update install is taking long. too long. why??
<kevinfish> trism: ok, thx i'll try that
<kevinfish> trism: nope, same problem
<trism> kevinfish: it is almost definitely the problem, what did you change?
<AcidRain2012> somsip: i do. the users name, lets say USERX. will have access to /var/www/files
<AcidRain2012> BUT /var/www/files needs to be owned by root:root. everything /var/www/files/*.* will be owned by USERX
<vi_> asdf
<kevinfish> trism: I added that line: http://pastebin.com/XyTirqkB
<vi_> I'm a n00b. How do you guys use IRC
<pavlos> !irc
<kevinfish> vi_: in what respect.  You are using it now
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<vi_> I don't know I just started xchat
<vi_> @kevinfish
<trism> kevinfish: on the LIBS line add -pthread at the end
<vi_> aksdfioasjf askdfjiosajf -pthread
<vi_> didn't worked
<vi_> what's LIBS
<storay> any way to change the gnome-terminal background color?
<Laputa> hi. everyone. i'm happy with git and symbolic link managing my dotfiles, but wondering how did you guys manage the HOME directory?  it's anoying to see all those `.balabala` files that generated by different applications jumping every where
<trism> storay: Edit/Profile Preferences/Color Tab, uncheck use system colors and you can change it
<storay> trism: ahh yes, thank you
<vi_> \
<vi_> ok I think I figured out how to use commands. It is forward slash
<pavlos> vi_, http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/tutorials.html
<vi_> thanks pavlos
<pavlos> vi_ np
<kevinfish> trism: that compiled!   thx
<vi_> sdfsdfasg
<vi_> =^;^=
<somsip> vi_: there's also a courtesy thing on this IRC channel where you be relevant in what you say. So random strings and ascii pictures are discouraged.
<somsip> !guidelines | vi_
<ubottu> vi_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xangua> suddenly all crime lords are getting arested here in mexico
<Quantos> Hey guys, I have a problem with my nVidia display settings
<xangua> ups wrong channel
<Quantos> I have an overscan issue that I set in the settings
<Quantos> When I boot or login it reads the underscan settings and adjusts it accordingly
<Quantos> But I can still scroll off my desktop
<vi_> ok I will try these on an empty channel
<somsip> vi_: that's a good idea :)
<Quantos> I've edited the .xinitrc and made it bootable, but no change
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened? How do I fix?
<Pratik151> hey guys, I can install ubuntu and have my windows os working too?
<Quantos> Yes Pratik151
<Pratik151> can u link me to good tutorial pls
<Quantos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<bongma> oracle-java8-installer update install is taking long. too long. why??
<Pratik151> ok do i need to install Vm for that?
<Quantos> No Pratik, I took the time to find it, read it
<bongma> ahhh. ok. it just finished. thanks.
<Pratik151> ok i am reading it thnx Quantos
<Quantos> NP, anytime
<Quantos> Wow, a fellow Canadian
<BlackDalek> "Turn screen off when inactive for: (option)" no longer works. Just goes instantly to login screen instead. How do I fix this?
<AcidRain2012> wait
<AcidRain2012> guys
<AcidRain2012> i used chmod -R g+rw /var/www
<AcidRain2012> and it CHANGED ownership when i uploaded
<somsip> AcidRain2012: g+s
<AcidRain2012> oh snap
<AcidRain2012> what is "s"?
<somsip> AcidRain2012: sticky
<AcidRain2012> er.... what is "g"?
<AcidRain2012> group
<somsip> AcidRain2012: yes
<AcidRain2012> ah right
<AcidRain2012> k let me try this again.
<somsip> AcidRain2012: Do you want to know about "+" too? ;-)
<AcidRain2012> LOL
<AcidRain2012> :P
<somsip> AcidRain2012: sorry - good luck :)
<AcidRain2012> ur too funny ;)
<BlackDalek> "Turn screen off when inactive for: (option)" no longer works. Just goes straight to the login screen the instant the screen turns off, thus turning the screen back on AND losing any open apps.. How do I fix this?
<AcidRain2012> so im gonna do /var/www/*.* = www-data:www-data .  /var/www = root:root. /var/www/files = root:root.
<AcidRain2012> then. /var/www/files/*.* = USERX:USERX
<AcidRain2012> and huh....
<AcidRain2012> should work
<somsip> AcidRain2012: then www-data may not be able to write to /var/www/files, like logs of cache files. Depends on permissions
<somsip> *or
<AcidRain2012> somsip: hmmm
<AcidRain2012> right
<AcidRain2012> somsip: there is a dir, /var/www/files/logshere that needs to be root:root.
<AcidRain2012> www-data will never be writing to that file
<AcidRain2012> ah
<AcidRain2012> i see what your saying
<AcidRain2012> yea that is an issue
<AcidRain2012> thinking about permissions is hard :/
<somsip> AcidRain2012: hence my original suggestion. Make a group that contains everyone who needs access to the folder. So www-data, the user, and maybe you. Make the folder g+s so anything written by any of those users can be read by any of those users.
<somsip> AcidRain2012: and the folder chgrp -R {new group} too of course
<AcidRain2012> hmmm. sry. i didnt see you were saying that before
<somsip> AcidRain2012: you can protect individual subfolders, or g+s on them, within the main folder. It depends how tight you want security to be, and how complicted you're prepared to make it
<AcidRain2012> somsip: hang on. im doing this now
<AcidRain2012> k, just to be sure. chmod -a (is to preserve group you are alrdy in) -G www-group acidrain
<AcidRain2012> is correct
<AcidRain2012> right?
<somsip> AcidRain2012: do you mean usermod?
<AcidRain2012> yeah sry
<AcidRain2012> usermod
<somsip> AcidRain2012: TBH, I always look it up, ever since that time I removed all existing groups and left me with the one I meant to add.
<AcidRain2012> LOL. i know. same here. ive done that before. :S
<AcidRain2012> hang on
<AcidRain2012> somsip: yep. i was right
<somsip> AcidRain2012: it looked good to me, but I do *always* check that sort of thing
<BlackDalek> "Turn screen off when inactive for: (option)" no longer works. Just goes straight to the login screen the instant the screen turns off, thus turning the screen back on. How do I fix this?
<Quantos> Can you stop repeating yourself, if someone knows they'll respond
<AcidRain2012> BlackDalek: you on a laptop?
<BlackDalek> AcidRain2012, yes.
<AcidRain2012> BlackDalek: k, there is more options you have to disable.
<AcidRain2012> the "when unplugged" options. have the same settings
<BlackDalek> AcidRain2012, there are no options under "brightness & lock" for plugged/unplugged.
<AcidRain2012> er... hang on
<BlackDalek> AcidRain2012, There are options for "on battery" or "plugged in" under "power" settings.. but both of those refer only to suspending.. not screen off.
<AcidRain2012> BlackDalek: sry im using KDE. under power management -> energy saving -> Screen saver setting (turn this on and set to x). suspend session (off).
<BlackDalek> AcidRain2012, ok. thanks anyway ;)
<AcidRain2012> BlackDalek: yes. you said it just locks the screen. perhaps it locks on suspend? stop it from suspending
<AcidRain2012> BlackDalek: i remember on my laptop it took me some time to get those tricky settings down. but i assure u. they work
<pavlos> BlackDalek, click on the battery icon, look at the options
<BlackDalek> AcidRain2012, it is already set for "don't suspend" for both plugged or on battery.
<AcidRain2012> did you click "apply"? lol
<AcidRain2012> ;p
<BlackDalek> AcidRain2012, unity doesn't come with apply button.. simply changing the options applies them.
<AcidRain2012> sry bro. im no help here :(
<BlackDalek> pavlos, battery options on the battery icon just brings up same controls/option as through the settings panel
<pavlos> BlackDalek, strange ... I have laptop, 14.04, unity ... I rmc on the battery (top,right), power settings, I see on battery and when plugged options
<BlackDalek> pavlos, all I get under battery icon is 1. a status of the battery "Battery (charged)" which brings up statistics about battery if clicked; 2. "Show Time in Menu Bar" ; 3. "Show percentage in Menu Bar"; and 4. "Power Settings"
<pavlos> BlackDalek, click on the 4th Power settings
<BlackDalek> pavlos, already did.. just brings up same controls as "system settings..." > "Power"
<AcidRain2012> k, time to test out my permissions
<AcidRain2012> ive created www-group. added acidrain and www-data to it
<duckey> How can I create an irc server? Yes I have looked at the documentation.
<BlackDalek> pavlos, my issue is not with making the computer "suspend" or "power off" (which is the only thing I can do with those power controls). My issue is with the screen not staying off when inactive (setting under "Screen & Lock").
<AcidRain2012> look into ircd?
<AcidRain2012> duckey: first google link of "linux how to irc server"
<duckey> Alredy did
<AcidRain2012> so what is your specific question?
<somsip> !ot | duckey (it's not something to ask here)
<ubottu> duckey (it's not something to ask here): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlos> BlackDalek, I will join this channle from my laptop and share the screenshot
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened? How do I fix?
<jennie> how much HDD space latest 64bit ubuntu will need?
<BlackDalek> pavlos, sorry, I meant "brightness & lock" before.. not "screen & lock".
<pavlos> BlackDalek, I'm on from my lapto pbut need to figure how to upload the shot
<jennie> how much size partition should I make for ubuntu 64bit?
<AcidRain2012> hmmm
<Ben64> jennie: I'd say like 20GB or so
<jennie> Alright :-)
<Ben64> well, maybe more if you're including /home
<jennie> I bought a new 120gb ssd today and I want to install both windows and UBuntu on that SSD so I want to decide the partition size
<BlackDalek> pavlos, http://imagebin.ca/ perhaps?
<study> ??
<hillshum> On my uni wifi network (and only there) I have serious connect issues, where it will go in and out repeatedly. Are there any ways to figure out what's going on? Spectrum analysis?
<pavlos_> BlackDalek, http://postimg.org/image/gg8fq4di5/63baa691/
<AcidRain2012> man wtf. /var /www /jkdf2 /JKBot /JKArchive /JKDF2 are ALL owned by root:root. yet i get bad ownership or modes on chroot directory
<BlackDalek> pavlos_, yes.. that is identical to what I get (exactly the same as "system settings" "power"). And really no help at all to my problem (screen does not stay off but instead goes to login screen immediately).
<jennie> Ben64: is 50gb enough?
<jennie> just for programs and files, not for big size files as I have other HDD for big size files and data
<BlackDalek> pavlos_, thanks for trying anyway.
<AcidRain2012> pwnt
<AcidRain2012> got it
<drummerboy> hi
<jennie> hi drummerboy
<drummerboy> hi jennie
<drummerboy> anyone here was an Amiga user?
<drummerboy> bye bye!
<harish_> enter key is not working in ubumtu terminal
<harish_> "Enter" key is not working in ubumtu terminal
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zacwalls> Hi so I try to set ircd unreal up and I get an error message that I cant do anything about. tail: cannot open ‘/home/ubuntu/Unreal3.2.10.2/ircd.log’ for reading: No such file or directory
<somsip> AcidRain2012: is it sorted then?
<AcidRain2012> yes sir
<somsip> AcidRain2012: cool. AFK now and just wondering if you got it sorted
<galentanner> I have an issue.  Can anyone help me?
<TheNet> galentanner: say the issue, if someone can help you they'll say so
<galentanner> Ok.  I'm a super newbie.
<galentanner> I have installed xbuntu 14.04 on my old laptop.  After I wake it up from sleep, the mouse doesn't work.  I haven't been able to find a solution that I understand.  Can anyone help?
<TheNet> galentanner: something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226734
<galentanner> my mouse is the installed track pad, I think it is synaptic.
<mlissner> So, I just had me upgrade to 14.10 go totally haywire. I've gotten my graphical environment up and running, but I want to reinstall everything because there was a disk failure partway through and lots of programs have minor issues.
<mlissner> Any ideas how to reinstall EVERYTHING?
<mlissner> (I've got it all in the apt cache anyway...)
<mlissner> q
<mlissner> exit
<galentanner> Ooh.  I know this one! I've installed this thing about 7 times.  I used a disk wipe and reinstall.  Doubt that is the best way, but that is what I did.  I got it running finally after about a week.
<TheNet> galentanner: I'm not sure, you could try the answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/483416/keyboard-and-mouse-unresponsive-after-suspend
<zacwalls> I asked a question like 30 min ago
<mlissner> Well, things are running, just not totally correctly.
<galentanner> oh.  Disregard.
<mlissner> I want like, a apt-get install --reinstall --everything
<TheNet> zacwalls: it's 1:30 in the morning for a lot of people, try asking here instead: http://askubuntu.com/
<zacwalls> Hi so I try to set ircd unreal up and I get an error message that I cant do anything about. tail: cannot open ‘/home/ubuntu/Unreal3.2.10.2/ircd.log’ for reading: No such file or directory
<galentanner> I actually tried that.  No change.
<zacwalls> TheNet, where I live Its 10:30
<BlackCross> how's going?
<galentanner> I typed " sudo gedit /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/mouse" and it says "sudo: gedit: command not found"  What did I did wrong?
<TheNet> galentanner: try "sudo vim /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/mouse"
<TheNet> galentanner: actually I'm not sure vim is packaged with xubuntu
<galentanner> should I try it anyway?
<TheNet> galentanner: might as well
<TheNet> galentanner: also try replacing 'vim' with 'nano
<TheNet> galentanner: I'm really not sure what editor xubuntu has
<cfhowlett> TheNet, gedit
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened? How do I fix?
<galentanner> ok, I'll try it.
<galentanner> The nano one brought a screen.  What do I do now?
<galentanner> Is this where I type in the code from the post?
<TheNet> galentanner: yep
<TheNet> galentanner: control + x to exit (it'll prompt you to save the changes, hit Y)
<scream> yo
<galentanner> So I'm typing in: #!/bin/sh  case "$1" in  Resume)  Modprobe -r psmouse  modprobe psmouse  esac    ?
<scream> i'm trying to run tf2 on ubuntu 12.04 but the error i get: please install S3TC texture support
<scream> any idea?
<TheNet> galentanner: what instructions are you following?
<Ben64> scream: try the steam community or maybe #ubuntu-steam
<galentanner> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453328/mouse-does-not-work-properly-after-suspension?rq=1
<TheNet> galentanner: don't forget the new lines
<galentanner> I just cut and past right?
<TheNet> galentanner: copy + paste if you can
<TheNet> yeah
<galentanner> Ok...then  CTRL + x
<TheNet> then Y to save
<TheNet> not sure if that'll work for you though, it doesn't mention xubuntu specifically
<galentanner> ok. done.  Scared to hell but, done. Now what?
<TheNet> no idea
<TheNet> I didn't write that answer :P
<TheNet> I guess sleep your computer then wake it back up?
<galentanner> Oh my.  I'm going to exit the terminal and put my computer to sleep.  If don't comeback, send a search party!  JK.
<TheNet> ot
<galentanner> Thanks
<TheNet> it's not a very clean way of doing it though
<TheNet> if it does work
<galentanner> I wouldn't know the difference
<TheNet> I gotta head off soon
<galentanner> Thanks again...here's hoping....
<TheNet> at the very least it shouldn't break anything
<TheNet> if it doesn't work though remove it using 'rm /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/mouse
<TheNet> '
<thomedy> okay... so i am wroking on a really big project ... not homework
<thomedy> and im tryin gto come up with a solution to a set back
<thomedy> its in c++ and i know that i can get my pid
<thomedy> my intention is that i can get my pid and then regex for the n ame of the process that the id is and then if the pid from the database and the name of the id match the name it should then i kill the process before restarting it
<thomedy> heres my question
<thomedy> what is the likely hood that a process for example named file_processor  have 2 process one that is over and the id is done on that
<thomedy> and then the new one later on a notehr file with the same id
<thomedy> my concern is that i kill a process on a nother file on accident
<thomedy> that might be confusing
<Windows94> hello
<Windows94> i have windows 7 on my computer, a 1tb hd 700 gb for windows, im trying to install ubuntu on the rest of the drive but when i run ubuntu setup it doesnt see the windows partition it just says the whole drive is empty, why?
<galentanner> TheNet are you still here?
<TheNet> galentanner: yep
<galentanner> SO that didn't work.  It still froze upon waking.  I guess I just have to shut the thing down everytme eh?
<TheNet> galentanner: try asking in http://askubuntu.com
<TheNet> I really have no idea
<onbreak> hey guys i installed ubuntu on an lenovo laptop with realtek pci card; wifi constantly diconnects, followed some instructions but it didnt work coul anyone help me
<galentanner> Thanks for trying.  I'll post something on there.  I appreciate your help.
<TheNet> galentanner: you should probably remove the file you created though: rm /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/mouse
<galentanner> ok.  Just type that line in?
<TheNet> you might need to add 'sudo ' at the beginning
<TheNet> make sure you type it right, you don't get a confirmation dialog and you don't want to remove the wrong file
<galentanner> I just tried and it says"rm: cannot remove ‘/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/mouse’: No such file or directory"
<TheNet> galentanner: yep add a 'sudo ' at the beginning
<galentanner> actually I did.  it didn't read it back...should I not cut and paste the text?  Just type it in?
<TheNet> galentanner: "it didn't read it back" you mean it didn't confirm that you deleted it?
<TheNet> it does that
<TheNet> don't worry about it, it's deleted
<galentanner> Are you sure?
<TheNet> yep
<galentanner> ok.  Thanks again!
<galentanner> Thank you TheNet.  I appreciate your help tonight.
<TheNet> as long as there's no error it should be fine
<galentanner> ok.  Take it easy!
<TheNet> galentanner: no problem, I always appreciate help myself so it's nice to give back
<TheNet> good luck!
<galentanner> Indeed...Thanks You too!
<BlackDalek> After installing CCSM and unity-tweak-tool, laptop can no longer turn screen off without instantly returning to login screen. I never made any adjustments while the utilities were installed. Removed CCSM and unity-tweak-tool but system is still broken. What happened? How do I fix?
<alteregoa> why they removed ddate from Ubuntu 14.10?
<TheNumb> alteregoa: because upstream has removed it.
<TheNumb> It's no longer built by default.
<dingus1> Hello, I have an issue with systemback/virtualbox in lubuntu 14.04 -- it saves the system very well. But the virtualbox machines cannot be used?
<Windows94>  i have windows 7 on my computer, a 1tb hd 700 gb for windows, im trying to install ubuntu on the rest of the drive but when i run ubuntu setup it doesnt see the windows partition it just says the whole drive is empty, why?
<dingus1> So, I create a live usb stick in lubuntu using systemback.. After I have installed win2000 on a virtual machine in virtualbox
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> there is a way to reset all drivers\firmware back to default? like new install?
<elichai2> My bluetooth isn't working, and at first i saw these in dmesg:
<elichai2> Bluetooth: Error in firmware loading
<elichai2> Bluetooth: Error in firmware loading err = -110
<elichai2> But after I tried changing / installing some things i can't even see the error
<elichai2> Linux Lenovo-G510 3.16.0-31-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 10 15:24:04 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elichai2> Description:    Ubuntu 14.10
<Ascavasaion> Ages ago I installed Windows 7, then installed Ubuntu, and Ubuntu boot manager controlled things.  Windows has gone unstable and I need to reinstall Windows but do not want to lose Linux in the boot manager. Any ideas please?
<cfhowlett> elichai2, go into our /home and nuke all the .hidden files/folders will reset you new login state.  It is a radical method, but it does tend to work.
<aeon-ltd> Ascavasaion: you're gonna have to restore it post windows installation
<elichai2> cfhowlett, WTF?!
<elichai2> how is it related to bluetooth ?!??!?
<cfhowlett> elichai  elichai2> there is a way to reset all drivers\firmware back to default? like new install?    <<< also, language.
<elichai2> that's not the drivers
<elichai2> i mean for instance /lib/firmware
<Ascavasaion> aeon-ltd: Okies, how do I do that?  Install windows, it deletes the bootmanager,I then start with USB memory stick Live CD Ubuntu and manually redo bootmanager?
<aeon-ltd> Ascavasaion: i really don't know, i haven't ever tried to restore grub2, i did once with grub1 though. someone else here might know though or there's a ubuntu wiki age about restoring grub somwwhere
<decci> I want to create a OpenLDAP server as an alternative to MS AD on Ubuntu 14x. Any guide or reference?
<aeon-ltd> Ascavasaion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cfhowlett> !grub2 |
<ubottu> : GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elichai2> and undo things like these: http://pastebin.com/EiQEEY5z
<mrdot> Is there a way to assign different static IPs to different users in a server running ubuntu 14.04 ?
<elichai2> i guess i must upgrade to vivid:
<elichai2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1352821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1352821 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "0489:e078 - Qualcom Atheros - Ubuntu 14.04 bluetooth not working" [Medium,In progress]
<elichai2> (or at least the kernel)
<White_Cat_> odoo.py -u will update a list of modules. How can I make it update all installed modules?
<White_Cat_> it should heed to the module order I suppose
<BarnaSzalai> hi
<BarnaSzalai> if my system freeze which log file is suggested to check for investigating?
<Ben64> all
<BarnaSzalai> ok
<sweqq> Hey
<sweqq> How is it here
<sweqq> Anyone here?
<aeon-ltd> nope
<dingus1> fixed, very easy. I installed lubuntu to a new hard drive from the systemback live usb then re-installed win2000 in virtualbox.
<dingus1> It works!
<Windows94>  i have windows 7 on my computer, a 1tb hd 700 gb for windows, im trying to install ubuntu on the rest of the drive but when i run ubuntu setup it doesnt see the windows partition it just says the whole drive is empty, why?
<m0e42> which ubuntu version? 14.10?
<elichai2> whats channel is there for Ubuntu Vivid?
<m0e42> @Windows94 Which ubuntu version you are runnin? seems like a gpt prob i had on one of my boxes. run a shell and type " sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdX " where sdX is your HDD
<rww> elichai2: #ubuntu+1
<helprequested> hey, if i'm booting ubuntu on a laptop from a usb, i just need the installation .iso on the usb, and then to boot it in that weird way, no? also. it's on my parents computer, its a windows 8.1 will they see i booted ubuntu on the laptop?
<dingus1> helprequested, no your parents will not know that you booted a live CD or USB on their laptop. haha
<m0e42> put the iso on usb with unetbootin
<helprequested> lol thanks!
<m0e42> and no they won't see that you bootet linux
<helprequested> they're crazy about this stuff. they think i'm a 1337 h4xor. at least someone does...
<m0e42> lol
<dingus1> linux is not porn. have fun.
<m0e42> linux is porn dude :) ok in a wired way :P
<dingus1> oops, wrong channel. pls forgive
<helprequested> haha they wouldn't wanna hear that either!
<clarkk> I want to install this arping via universe, but synaptic is going to uninstall the existing/default arping (in main) AND network-manager and network-manager-gnome. This doesn't sound like a good idea. How can I get around this?
<clarkk> http://www.habets.pp.se/synscan/programs.php?prog=arping
<Ben64> clarkk: then don't do it
<clarkk> Ben64: I want this version of arping tho. Why does it need to uninstall essential system components to do that?
<m0e42> this tool isn't something for your daily use thingi
<clarkk> m0e42: who are you talking to?
<svetlana_> how do i set the default window manager?
<dionysus69> hey guys I need to run this on guest ubuntu in Vbox, sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=$UID,gid=$(id -g) workspace ~/workspace ----------- how to automount
<elichai2> how can i 'reset' all kernel modules?
<elichai2> (make it as new)
<johnsonSteward> why cant my new ubuntu installation boot?
<johnsonSteward> i mean, it cant be recognized by the bios or so..
<johnsonSteward> i need to plug in a drive to load efi shell to get to the grub interface
<rpp601> hey guys, i have a package starting up with boot - i did 'sudo update.rc -f package remove' and it removed the entries - then sudo rm /etc/init.d/package
<rpp601> but its still surviving reboots
<nemaona> is there a plugin for downloading complete web pages, so I can view them offline. I have found an amazing site for programming tutorials and I would be lost if they decided to remove the content, or to make it non-free
<rpp601> i want it to NOT load on boot
<nemaona> sorry, wrong channel, wanted to ask in mozilla
<popey> nemaona: wget :)
<nemaona> i'm a noob, don't know how to do this :(
<popey> nemaona: wget -m --no-parent <url>
<popey> nemaona: you'll end up with a local copy of the page in a directory
<nemaona> ok, but what if the page is huge (more than 150 tutorials with links to many pages and videos and stuff)
<popey> nemaona: it may take a while :)
<popey> nemaona: and probably wont download the videos
<pksadiq> //quit
<umbra_purus> Can someone explain me how to change permissions on files in ubuntu via terminal?
<umbra_purus> Can someone explain me how to change permissions on files in ubuntu via terminal?
<avilqu> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some help for a weird connection problem. My Internet (wifi) is sometimes very slow, sometimes non working at all, and sometimes OK, although I don't touch the setup.
<avilqu> The problem doesn't come from my home network, because my computer reacts exactly the same way on many different networkds
<umbra_purus> ??
<avilqu> and other computers on the same network have a normal connection
<umbra_purus> avilqu: When you installed ubuntu did you had to install manually wifi drivers?
<avilqu> no, everything worked well
<avilqu> didn't have to install anything after basic install to get things running
<umbra_purus> avilqu: Is there another computer in the same location that your pc with ubuntu is?
<umbra_purus> avilqu: It can be problems with the range of your wifi router for example.
<avilqu> doesn't seem like it, I tried right next to the router, and the problem happens wether there is other computers or not
<avilqu> actually, it's weird because it seems like something completely random...
<avilqu> maybe it's a hardware problem, but I have no idea of how to check that
<lasko> avilqu: Do you have this problem with other devices? (e.g. your phone connecting to the wireless)?
<lasko> umbra_purus: What permissions are you needing to change and yes I can assist
<avilqu> no, my computer is the only device having this issue
<lasko> avilqu: Okay, what 802.11 modes does your router support (e.g. 802.1/a/b/g/n/ac)  -- and does your wireless card in your computer support the same modes.
<lasko> avilqu: There are many factors at this point to consider: Is your router transmitting on 2.4GHz, 5GHZ, or Both? -- Does your computers wireless card support both?
<lasko> avilqu: What channel is your Router transmitting on within the 2.4, and 5Ghz?
<avilqu> lasko: Ok I'll just check that, I'll let you know
<lasko> s/802.1/802.11
<lasko> avilqu: Okay
<lasko> avilqu: Also could you please provide the output in pastebin for the follow command      nm-tool && iwconfig
<dingus1> pastbin!
<dingus1> how does that work?
<Orly71_> I'm trying to understand what openstack is and what exactly I need. I want to setup a cloud with 15 servers and 4 NAS'es voor shared storage.I want to host virtual machines on it. And I need the ability to live migrate vm's between nodes in case of a hardware failure.
<dionysus69> hey guys my user is member of vboxsf group but I still dont have permission to mount a windows drive in virtualbox, why :(?
<lasko> dingus1: lol wut?
<Orly71_> I can do that in openstack, if I understood correctly .. but am I required to take a 'landscape' license ?
<dingus1> this channel supports pastebin. how do I use it?
<cfhowlett> dingus1, install pastebinit. run your terminal command followed by | pastebinit         and then paste the url here.  example: cat /etc/issue | pastebinit
<dingus1> ty
<rpp601> hey guys i have a simple command to start a game server in /init.d/darkplace-server, i did update-rc.d and it added it - when i reboot the command isn't executing
<cfhowlett> dingus1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10549521/
<cfhowlett> dingus1, fyi: you might wish to edit your pastebin with your name and select your own paste host.
<avilqu> lasko: http://pastebin.com/wE1zFAFc
<crypto_guy> hi, how i can stop the laptop wifi adapter and use the external?
<avilqu> lasko: still trying to find out what channel is my router transmitting on, I'm looking on my router config (http://192.168.1.1)
<lasko> avilqu: So it looks like you are connecting but you are only connecting at 6 Mb/s  and your Signal strength is horrible. How far away are you from the wireless access point?
<rpp601> or better yet, what's the easiest way to make a program start on boot
<avilqu> lasko: it's something like 10 meters and 2 walls away
<avilqu> lasko: but the problem is the same when I'm right next to it
<lasko> pastebin the output for sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<lasko> (that will also show the channel information I was talking about)
<avilqu> lasko: http://pastebin.com/EBP78pkU
<lasko> avilqu: How configurable is your router? Is it possible to turn off the 2.4GHz radio and just use the 5GHz?
<avilqu> lasko: I'm trying to look at this on my router config page, which is pretty slow at the moment
<avilqu> lasko: for the record I have the exact same problem when I use a wifi network emited by my cellphone
<avilqu> lasko: (although that cellphone sits right next to my computer)
<lasko> Sounds like you might just have a bad wireless NIC. You could purchase a wireless USB dongle for relatively cheap.
<JoanLM80> Hi everyone, first time here.
<lasko> I base this on the fact that your Bit rate is reallly low, and your signal strength is also not very good considering how close you said you are.
<lasko> My first suggestion would be to try and use jsut 5GHz since the 2.4GHz range is such a congested spectrum and often interferred with by many things.
<avilqu> lasko: Ok I should try that, thank you so much for helping me. BTW I can't change the band used by my router
<avilqu> lasko: the only choice I have is 2.4GHZ ; although I can change the channel
<lasko> If you scan (iwlist wlan0 scan)  --- do any other networks show up?
<lasko> Or is it just yours
<JoanLM80> does anyone know why chinese characters do not appear while trying to install QQ using Wine?
<avilqu> lasko: when I use this command I only see mine. But I use the connection applet I see a couple other wifi I could connect on
<cfhowlett> JoanLM80, you have to have installed chinese language support first.
<cfhowlett> !cn | JoanLM80
<ubottu> JoanLM80: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lasko> avilqu: Does the applet show what the other network channels are?
<avilqu> no, the applet doesn't give me that information
<nukleuz> Somebody knows about a ppa with a newer version of Bochs?
<JoanLM80> thank you very much
<lasko> avilqu: The standard non-overlapping channels in the 2.4GHz spectrum are 1, 6, 11 --- What I'm thinking /may/ be happening also is that the other networks you are seeing might be on overlapping channels (2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10) -- which could interfere with your signal as well.
<lasko> avilqu: You can attempt to just change the channel to another non-overlapping channel and see if that helps
<lasko> I doubt it but i suppose its worth a shot
<keeph> how to remove broken symlinks recursively? I've tried find -L in several ways in 12.04 LTS: find -L . -type l -exec rm -rf {} +
<avilqu> lasko: Ok I'll try that, and anyway if I'm out of options I'll buy a USB wifi dongle
<lasko> avilqu: cool, good luck man
<avilqu> lasko: thank you very much for your help
<lasko> No problem
<JoanLM80> chhowlett how can I do that?
<lasko> keeph: Remove the -L
<lasko> keeph: find . -type l exec rm -rf {} \;
<JoanLM80> I think I know, thanks
<keeph> lasko hmm, still not working: find . -type l -exec rm -rf {} \;
<rpp601> why would a script return 'command not found' yet the command works from cli
<keeph> for some reason, even symlinks is not working.
<lasko> keeph: find -L . -type l -ls       --- Does this output anything
<queretaro> Hi, when is the "up" option defined in /etc/network/interfaces executed? becase we have pre-up and post-up, I'm not sure when "up" is executed
<keeph> lasko nothing, very weird. I'm pretty sure the original files were deleted
<lasko> keeph: hehe sounds like the broken symlinks aren't there anymore
<keeph> is there any diff for hardlinks?
<svetlana_> how do i set the default window manager? i am using 14.10 . tried looking at ~/.dmrc, it does have Desktop::Session entry,but i do not know what i _can_ set it to.
<lasko> well if you created something with 'ln -s' then you created a softlink
<lasko> keeph: Let me read a man page real quick and see what I can come up with
<keeph> hmm, I think I've created a hardlink. So if I delete the original file, will hardlink still keep linking the old inoe?
<svetlana_> as long as there is another file containing this, yes
<svetlana_> file is removed when last hardlink is gone
<keeph> oh I see, therefore it keeps working like the previous file. thanks for the info
<svetlana_> just in case of my memory failing you could try it on a small test file
<keeph> will do, thanks very much for the explanation svetlana_ and lasko
<svetlana_> it's alright, I'm glad to help :)
<lasko> keeph: You could do somethign like this to find hardlinks to regular files   'find . -type f -links +1'  -- though thats kind of a guess on my part.
<lasko> finding hardlinks on directories is much harder lol
<svetlana_> I'm reading wdm man page. It refers to ``Session Program'' section twice, but that section doesn't exist...
<rpp601> can someone help me figure out why my init script wont work?
<svetlana_> only if you ask
<rpp601> svetlana_, here is my init script http://pastebin.com/aYQwUgh8
<rpp601> svetlana_, it wont start, in the logs it says 'darkplaces-server' 'command not found'
<svetlana_> do you have a direct (raw) download link ? that would be easier for me to read - that link is at the page top :)
<rpp601> but, that command workds from the termal
<rpp601> svetl
<rpp601> svetlana_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10549727/
<svetlana_> ta
<rpp601> svetlana_, so basically, for whatever reason that command works fine, but it wont run from the script, only from term
<lasko> svetlana_: You might want to use full paths for the script.
<lasko> e.v. the full path for darkplaces-server
<lasko> e.g.*
<rpp601> lasko, like /usr/share/games/quake/darkplaces-server
<svetlana_> rpp601: try what lasko said (I'm not yet sure /why/ it happens, but it sounds like a reasonable workaround)
<svetlana_> yes, like that
<lasko> lasko: Yes.
<rpp601> lasko, how can i tell where that file is?
<rpp601> darkplaces-server
<svetlana_> whereis darkplaces-server
<lasko> which darkplaces-server
<rpp601> k
<svetlana_> what does such command say?
<svetlana_> I again don't remember the difference ... hmm
<rpp601> that did it!
<rpp601> thanks!
<lasko> ;)
<svetlana_> ``which'' looks better, it just tells the binary location, not the whole universe :)
<lasko> Full path is definitely always better to use for any scripts since the "user" running it with not neccesarily have the same $PATH
<svetlana_> lasko: would you perhaps be able to find something on my question, please? I'm not getting results very easily here ....
<lasko> sorry, which question?
<svetlana_> how do i set the default window manager? i am using 14.10 . tried looking at ~/.dmrc, it does have Desktop::Session entry,but i do not know what i _can_ set it to.
<svetlana_> I'm reading wdm man page. It refers to ``Session Program'' section twice, but that section doesn't exist...
<lasko> Um yeah one sec.
<rpp601> svetlana_, lasko,  cannot create /var/run/dark-server.pid: Permission denied how bout that?
<lasko> svetlana_: How did you install the new Window Manager? though apt?
<lasko> through*
<lasko> svetlana_: What I've done in the past is used a program called "choosewm"  -- apt-get install choosewm   and anything registered as a Window Manage will be selectable as an option to set the default WM.
<lasko> But I'm sure there is a much simpler method.
<rpp601> do i need to create a directory in /var/run with my username? lasko
<svetlana_> lasko: selectable where? (I'm not using a gui.)
<lasko> dark-server.pid is going to be a file.
<lasko> svetlana_: I believe its a curses app.
<rpp601> lasko, yes i see it
<rpp601> lasko, cannot create /var/run/dark-server.pid is what i'm getting
<lasko> rpp601: Your use probably doesn't have access.   sudo
<rpp601> lasko, can i use sudo through the script?
<lasko> I wouldn't. Give me a moment to respond. Someone IRL trying to chat with me also lol
<rpp601> k
<svetlana_> lasers: I'm breaking things. It is a gtk program. I ran it in one of the WMs, set my preferred VM, and logged off. On next login it logs me into a blank screen.
<svetlana_> I don't understand where and what it's picking up from. .dmrc still contains a Desktop::session entry with an old wm value.
<svetlana_> both old and new wm work, I know this from when I was using another display manager.
<svetlana_> lasko: --^
<svetlana_> lasers: sorry, wrong nick.
<TROLL-> FUCK UBUNTU
<TROLL-> MOTHERFUCKERS
<cfhowlett> !ops | troll ban requested
<ubottu> troll ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TROLL-> BITCHAS NIGGERS
<TROLL-> BITCHAS NIGGERS
<TROLL-> BITCHAS NIGGERS
<TROLL-> BITCHAS NIGGERS
<cfhowlett> now he's attempting to login as my nick?  tsk ...
<svetlana_> I don't know whether I'm doing it right by asking one nick.  My question is out here with full details -- anyone else awake helping with it would be nice.
<Greencloud> Whoah! Who's that TROLL? Is he kicked already out of this channel?
<svetlana_> Dunno. Yes he is.
<cfhowlett> Greencloud, he was.
<popey> moving on.
<cfhowlett> Is TROLL attempting to login under any other accounts?  50 attempts on mine ...
<svetlana_> I would be glad if someone could answer, yeah, I don't understand how it works.
<Greencloud> cfhowlett: Thanks. Good to know
<svetlana_> cfhowlett: I'll pm.
<Greencloud> cfhowlett: Thats a sign of using too much windows and less linux experience. The name troll just fit him right
<cfhowlett> Greencloud, could be.  anyway ... let's all move on.
<Greencloud> cfhowlett: That's right.. moving forward
<lasko> LazoRrZz
<svetlana_> I found solution, edit my .xsession to make it consistent with .dmrc. Then it started the correct wm.
<svetlana_> Thanks all.
<lasko> svetlana_: Good to hear, sorry I didn't respond. Co-workers buggin me hah. Glad you got it worked out though
<Sengrath> HI!
<Sengrath> Need some help setting up UBUNTU along side  a windows 8.1
<svetlana_> it's alright, thanks for the time and i learned a few other things from you as well.
<Sengrath> who can help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Sengrath
<ubottu> Sengrath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> !dualboot | Sengrath
<ubottu> Sengrath: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lasko> ^
<it_> hi
<Sengrath> Thankyou ubottu
<alba9793> hola
<TheNumb> aloha
<Quantos> Hey guys, I have a problem with my nVidia display settings
<Quantos> I have an overscan issue that I corrected in the nVidia display settings
<Quantos> But I can still scroll off my desktop
<Quantos> I've edited the .xinitrc and made it bootable, but no change
<elvis2> need to connect to a sql server using sqlsrv_*. i am using 12.04... very little documentation on how this is done
<Quantos> I'll trade you problems elvis2
<Quantos> elvis2, check this out http://www.tutorialspoint.com/sql/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ipmurali> Hi
<ipmurali> Uae loco
<xbustershin> wish they will fix rt3290 bluetooth in 15.04
<Corey84> for any/all super early adopters  spotify native works on 4.0.rc2  (broke on rc1)
<rao_> how to file share in ubuntu for windows user ???
<nomic> smb
<nomic> = samba
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605   HOWTO: Setup Samba peer-to-peer with Windows
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20%28Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal%29%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!  How to Create a Network Share Via Samba Via CLI (Command-line interface
<nomic> rao .. "samba"
<rao_> yup but showing some problem
<rao_> could.nt display samba ??
<rao_> showing this error
<AptGotIt> hello everyone, I have distros listed in grub that are old and dont exist, I'd like to delete them and also change the order of distros appearing in grub..can you help me please?
<nomic> grub is a file, you can edit it
<nomic> so changing the order is easy
<rustyraptor> hi
<nomic> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub aptgotit
<nomic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/265010/how-do-i-edit-grub-menu
<rustyraptor> I chrooted into my ubuntu install and I want to install a kernel
<rustyraptor> but when I try to use the package manager to do that this happens http://pastebin.com/BseGGhRW
<Gunman> Hey guys, any clue what i can do, when xbmc 11.10 is starting up, the boot process gets stuck at *Checking battery state    [OK]
<rustyraptor> and when I try to run certain commands I get this http://pastebin.com/JwN6bAgH
<AptGotIt> nomic, thank you, this tells about how to change the order, but as I wrote, there is also around 10 lines of distro versions listed which are irrelevant, how can I delete them?
<nomic> would think (but you should check), that you delete the relevant entries
<nomic> if you don't get an answer here - ask on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/  in "general help"
<rustyraptor> would compiling the lowlatency kernel from git and moving it to /boot work?
<rustyraptor> where could I download the kernel files?
<jpds> rustyraptor: Can't just install linux-image-lowlatency ?
<rustyraptor> jpds when I try to do that this happens http://pastebin.com/BseGGhRW
<dokoo> rustyraptor, you already have the lowlatency installed
<jpds> rustyraptor: Something on your system is broken.
<dokoo> rustyraptor, apt-get is complaining about smth different - another package manager process is running, close any synaptic/ubuntu package manager, etc.
<rustyraptor> what happened was I was trying to free up space on /boot because it was full
<rustyraptor> and I deleted the wrong kernels
<rustyraptor> all except one which grub won't show
<dokoo> you don;t delete the kernel manually, rather you uninstall the package...
<rustyraptor> Yeah that was my mistake :(
<jpds> rustyraptor: Well, you shouldn't be pulling anything from git, really.
<AptGotIt> nomic, why should I delete relevant entries?
<rustyraptor> yeah I don't think my connection is fast enough to pull the kernel right now anyway
<AptGotIt> hello everyone, I have distros listed in grub that are old and dont exist, I'd like to delete them and also change the order of distros appearing in grub..can you help me please?
<Quantos> Use the grub config editor
<AptGotIt> I need help with the former point only. deleting the entries
<AptGotIt> Quantos, where do I find that?
<dokoo> AptGotIt, sudo update-grub
<Quantos> Google
<Quantos> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/3/html/Reference_Guide/s1-grub-configfile.html
<AptGotIt> is it a new trend here to say google this google that?
<AptGotIt> help used to be different here
<nomic> because as you said, the entries point to nothing, because the systems they relate to are gone AptGotIt
<Quantos> Yeap, for stuff that is easily found on Google, you bet
<AptGotIt> Quantos you dont even get the point
<Quantos> Yeah, I do
<AptGotIt> Quantos thanks, I'm done with your help
<Quantos> And the point you're making is ridiculous
<dokoo> AptGotIt, this is voluntary unpaid support, you had better show us you did some research
<AptGotIt> Quantos, like yourself
<nomic> lol
<nomic> if you don't get an answer here - ask on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/  in "general help"
<AptGotIt> I've been on this channel more times than you did, and I see the difference
<Quantos> Oh noes, he called me ridiculous
<Quantos> My day is ruined
<Quantos> Right, sure you have
<AptGotIt> gosh, all kiddies here or what
<Quantos> You're problem is you're trying to justify that you are just too damned lazy to look for yourself, you want it spoonfed
<AptGotIt> it is not help to refer to forums. it is not help to just say 'xyz config editor'..it is not help not to assume a helpful attitude in the first place
<AptGotIt> Quantos, yours is that you can see only that much
<larryone> anyone in here familiar with pinning installation packages in apt? I can't seem to be able to get it to work
<Quantos> LOL
<AptGotIt> ignore me from now on, I expect a proper helper.
<AptGotIt> hello everyone, I have distros listed in grub that are old and dont exist, I'd like to delete them and also change the order of distros appearing in grub..can you help me please?
<AptGotIt> lame mentalities
<larryone> AptGotIt, you can just remove them from your grub config....
<AptGotIt> larryone, if you mean the etc/default/grub file, the entries are not explicitly listed in there. how will I do it?
<Quantos> AptGotIt, With that attitude you'll be lucky if anyone decides to help you
<AptGotIt> apparently you dont even read the channel
<AptGotIt> that's the attitude mirroring yours
<Quantos> Pffft
<Quantos> A pathetic lazy arse that can't be bothered to google for grub config
<larryone> AptGotIt, there are other grub editing facilities, you dont always have to edit files directly
<AptGotIt> larryone, like which ones?
<larryone> dokoo mentioned update-grub
<larryone> loads more out there
<Quantos> Google for them AptGotIt
<rustyraptor> well what I tried with the kernel failed
<larryone> AptGotIt, if you want to go at it low-level, you might get more mileage out of the /etc/grub.d/ files
<_cb> #go-nuts
<AptGotIt> larryone, update-grub gave the list of distros displayed in grub, 'found X, found Y..' how will this help delete the entries?
<AptGotIt> larryone, just checked grub.d, there are ten files there
<Quantos> Google for Grub Config
<Quantos> I shit you not
<larryone> AptGotIt, then you have 10 files to look at.....
<Quantos> Surprise yourself and find the easyway AptGotIt
<AptGotIt> larryone, to find what in them? the entries?
<AptGotIt> and then just delete them?
<Quantos> Tool
<larryone> AptGotIt, possibly...
<larryone> have a look at the contents
<Pelo> morning folks, what is he recommended free vm to run on top of  ubuntu these days ?
<Quantos> I use VB (Virtual Box)
<livecd> depends i use xenserver
<Pelo> I just want to try and run reactos in it for a windows only tax prog
<livecd> virtual box for type two virtualisation
<Quantos> VB is probably the easiest to set up for that Pelo
<livecd> xenserver for type 1 virtualisation
<Pelo> no idea what type two virtualisation is
<AptGotIt> larryone, no single distro name is found in these files
<Pelo> or type one
<GhostxMaster4> does anybody no how to install java on linux ???
<Pelo> GhostxMaster4,  there is a package for that in the repo
<GhostxMaster4> wheres repo
<GhostxMaster4> ??
<livecd> search in software center
<Quantos> Now had you listened to me you'd have this sorted already AptGotIt
<GhostxMaster4> Quantos you talking to me ??
<Pelo> GhostxMaster4, , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rustyraptor> I am trying to fix my kernel but when I use the package manager this happens http://pastebin.com/TVp7zDVD
<AptGotIt> so that should make you think how you can 'really' make your presence useful here, if that can.
<rustyraptor> I am chrooted into ubuntu btw
<raj__> anybody having issues with Mblaze modem showing up as Reliance in India in opensuse distro?
<Quantos> Far more useful than you are, however we could put you to work as a boat anchor, it seems to suit your intellect
<Pelo> Quantos, this is suppose to be a freindly channel,   take it down a notch or take it to private
<White_Cat> is there an wasy way to increase swap size?
<White_Cat> I want to double its size as I want to double the ram
<GhostxMaster4> Pelo, , this is what it says
<GhostxMaster4> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<GhostxMaster4> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AptGotIt> you have no capability whatsoever to judge my intellect. but anyone here has so far abundant examples of the lack of yours, knucklehead
<Quantos> You see AptGotIt, had you actually Googled you would have found this editing tool...  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/
<Quantos> I'm more than qualified to judge your intellect
<Myrtti> guys, tone it down. try to be constructive...
<AptGotIt> I seriously doubt you should be on ubuntu channel
<Pelo> GhostxMaster4, reboot, retry, don'T start other prog befor doing it
<AptGotIt> and I'd like to draw attention to this
<larryone> 15/03/06[12:54]  <AptGotIt> so that should make you think how you can 'really' make your presence useful here, if that can.
<Pelo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<larryone> ??
<usrb1n> Hello guys. Please help me with the followin query, I know I have done this before but I do not remember exactly how. I am trying to create a ssh tunnel with the following structure:  I have a local server that can only make outgoing connections, I am using this for development. I have another server that hosts the stable versions for the websites and that has a public IP.  I  want to use the outgoing connection from localhost server
<usrb1n> and be able to use remoteserver:port to redirect to localhost:port
<GhostxMaster4> pelo  ok
<usrb1n> Again, the localhost can only make outgoing connections
<AptGotIt> larryone, true. I meant being friendly and helpful, like yourself.
<Quantos> You mean spoonfeeding you
<AptGotIt> disappear
<Quantos> Pfff5t
<usrb1n> ssh -L 3000:localhost:80 root@remoteserver   I have tried this and used iptables to open 3000
<usrb1n> But it's not working
<AptGotIt> channel organizers, consider whether you would like to keep base ones among you
<popey> Ok, lets dial down the anger in here.
<rustyraptor> well looks like I jumped in at an awkward time.
<larryone> AptGotIt, the files in /etc/grub.d contain what you are looking for. some of them will refer to your obsolete grub listings
<popey> We're here to volunteer support, not bitch at eachother.
<Quantos> Got it popey
<hggdh> sync
<hggdh> sorry
<AptGotIt> popey, knowing a thing or two shouldnt be the only criterion to volunteer. one used to get help from 'humans' here
<popey> There's hundreds of humans here.
<waley> Hi, is there a simple way of pasting from the primary buffer without using the middle mouse click? I'm on a laptop that doesn't have it. A program that records everything from the clipboard/primary buffer and makes it available for normal copy/pasting would be useful
<AptGotIt> popey, I agree with that, thankfully.
<popey> waley: can you press both mouse buttons?
<popey> waley: that simulates a centre mouse click
<Quantos> Use CTRL+c and CTRL +v Waley
<rustyraptor> Well it seems here that when I try to install a kernel the package manager wants to remove the old one but the old one is already gone http://pastebin.com/TVp7zDVD
<Pelo> waley, on some you can also do  shift+rightclick to get middle button functions
<rustyraptor> if that's the case does anyone know a solution?
<Pelo> rustyraptor, there could be -dev packages or similar related to the kernel it wants to delete
<Ghostxmaster4> pelo, , this is what it says now
 * Pelo listens
<AptGotIt> larryone, are they at least typically / likely to be found in one of these files?
<Ghostxmaster4> pelo, , E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ghostxmaster4> that what it says
<Pelo> Ghostxmaster4, then run that command
<waley> popey: neither of those solutions appear to work :( My touchpad is such that as soon as I select one button, the entire bottom touchpad area including the right click is depressed, so I can't click right click at the same time... Shift+Right click doesn't work either. Any solution that doesn't involve the mouse?
<popey> ahhh, touch pad...
<popey> what you copy/pasting from/to?
<waley> Quantos: I'm trying to copy and paste from the primary buffer, i.e. what gets copied from xterm when you select text
<popey> (buy a mouse) :)
<Pelo> once vbox is installed, where does the shortcut end up ? I can'T find it in the menues
<krux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/176322/removing-old-kernel-entries-in-grub  google - how to remove kernels from grub
<popey> waley: CTRL+SHIFT+C, CTRL+SHIFT+V
<Quantos> CTRL+C and CTRL+v, try that waley
<larryone> AptGotIt, there might be one with 'custom' in its name
<popey> no, dont do CTRL+C in xterm
<popey> that way leads to killed processes :)
<LustedForever> so many people lol HELLO
<Quantos> Oh, CTRL v then
<Quantos> That'll give you paste functionality
<Pelo> nvm, found it
<rustyraptor> Pelo did you see the pastebin?
<Quantos> CTRL C doesn't shut down the terminal here
<Pelo> rustyraptor, no i haven't
<AptGotIt> larryone, I'd looked at them (there are two). both have only 4-5 lines, and one is completely text
<Quantos> Just gives me a ^C
<rustyraptor> http://pastebin.com/TVp7zDVD Pelo you see I really messed up by deleting kernels in /boot and now I chrooted into ubuntu to try to install a kernel again
<waley> popey: Quantos : Yeah I get the ^C from using both CTRL+C and CTRL+SHIFT+C in xterm, and am unable to paste the selection into gedit with either CTRL+V or CTRL+SHIFT+V
<popey> waley: does it have to be xterm? can you use a more featureful terminal like gnome terminal or terminator?
<ViperXL75> hi. I'm running a Raid1 over Ubuntu. It's software based and not motherboard-based. I'm preparing to do a clean re-install. My only headache is... How do i restore the raid1 without losing my data over de HDDs?
<rustyraptor> So it looks like apt is set to automatically try to delete a kernel from before
<Pelo> rustyraptor, , sorry but this is over my head
<rustyraptor> oh ok
<Quantos> Hmm, yeah, that's a pain in the heiney Waley
<Ghostxmaster4> Pelo, it works thank you very much
<SchrodingersScat> waley: you can't just highlight it into your clipboard? or use pipes to redirect the output? also if it's in a screen you can enter copy mode with ctrl-a esc
<rustyraptor> anyone else know what I should do? I don't even know where to start with google searching
<waley> popey: Quantos : yup will do! Sorry, thought all terminals behaved like this/xterm was the gold standard. Thanks!
<Pelo> Ghostxmaster4, most of us are here to help,   share and enjoy
<larryone> AptGotIt, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the file that actually contains the menu entries, but you're better off not editing that file directly. the /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub are what you need to change. I recommend a quick read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<popey> waley: Terminator is nice. and CTRL+SHIFT+C and CTRL+SHIFT+V is supported in it
<Ghostxmaster4> pelo, well still thanks
<krux> rustyraptor: what did you do when you chrooted ? what steps did you do ?
<waley> SchrodingersScat: thanks! I'll keep that in mind, will try these other terminals first
<krux> rustyraptor: seems like your missing -- mount --bind /dev/pts /path/to/chrootedENV
<rustyraptor> krux, mount /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root /media/mountpoint
<krux> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /path/chroot/dev
<Hanumaan> How to update with apt-get update without updating postgresql and other some of packages?
<krux> sudo --bind /dev/pts /path/chroot/dev/pts
<AptGotIt> larryone, thank you, I'm reading it
<krux> oops
<krux> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /path/chroot/dev/pts
<krux> sudo mount --bind /dev/shm /path/chroot/dev/shm
<AptGotIt> I hope some here has the bit of intellect to discern that it is not about one's being lazy, but the other's lack of things that complement knowledge
<krux> sudo chroot /dev/sdXX /path/chroot
<krux> mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys
<krux> moutn -t proc proc /proc
<Pelo> bbl
<krux> rustyraptor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550345/
<krux> AptGotIt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/176322/removing-old-kernel-entries-in-grub if you read this link you should be able to figure out how to remove old entries.. some times by doing a lil bit of searching you can avoid arguments with people.. documents are out there for removal of old kernels.. like that link which was my first result.. after asking google how to remove kernel from grub
<gokulakrishna> I installed apparmor-profiles package and I can no longer open soundsettings now from panel (just appears for a second, then crashes).. If i open system settings window and then click on soundsettings, the window ends in crash. I saved apparmor status before installing this package, so using that, i manuaully restored each profile to its previous state as they were before installing this package. I restarted apparmor, restarted the computer, I sti
<gokulakrishna> I use ubuntu 12.04
<malice> Hey guys. I'm using polish keyboard layout, and after some recent update, I can't write diacritics. It broke few days ago. I can
<malice> damn it, not finished
<malice> I can't do it in here, in emacs, or in Firefox, but previously I could. Any ideas what should I change?
<gokulakrishna> malice: When I got a similar problem a year back, it had something to do with dbus settings..
<malice> Any ideas what should I do? :/ I completly don't know dbus
<rustyraptor> krux http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550383/  I got an error when I tried unmounting before I tried the commands
<rustyraptor> it seems something is using it but idk what it is
<krux> are you in a directory inside that mounted partition ? pwd ?
<rustyraptor> krux not that I know of
<krux> your booting of a live dvd ? reboot and retry ? real quick ?.. pwd will tell you the path directory you are in at the moment
<rustyraptor> yeah ill try rebooting
<mk342> hi guys, on mysql im trying to perform INSERT INTO `endpointman_mac_list` (`id`, `mac`, `model`, `template_id`) VALUES ('112', 'E8ЕDF36B1CCE', '732', '1'); <~~ but it stores not whole mac string, mac column is varchar(12), can you help me?
<imnichol> I'm having an issue where network connections seem to time out when I have wifi and ethernet connected at the same time
<imnichol> But only after first boot.  If I disconnect one and then reconnect it, the problem goes away
<imnichol> How do I start troubleshooting that?
<Ghostxmaster4> pelo, its notdownloaded
<gokulakrishna> malice: i'm not sure. Someone else here will help you!
<rustyraptor> krux could you resend that paste you made of the mount commands I should use?
<krux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550345/
<Ghostxmaster4> pelo
<rustyraptor> thanks
<krux> opps also make sure to mount the partition root is in :)
<imnichol> Anyone?  I don't have much experience with networking, so I don't even know where to start
<gokulakrishna> And my soundsettings window crash occurs to all users..
<dingus1> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 installed on a 6gb partition, from a live ubuntu usb stick everything is based on "/" how can I change that?
<dingus1> I want the hard drive to have multiple mount points
<rustyraptor> krux same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550502/
<abhra> i want to understand how privoxy acts? how does it provide ad-free browsing experience? could anyone share some jargon free links?
<gokulakrishna> I just installed pulseaudio volume control from repos. Both that and panel's sound settings window crash.
<ikonia> dingus1: create more partitions and mount them on mount points
<ikonia> dingus1: it's that simple
<AptGotIt> krux, thank you. googling is never a problem..anyway, from the chatlogs it is obvious what I mean, I guess.
<hardtail> hi guys, I disabled Amazon searching in the security feature of system preference. are there any other safety features I need to know about
<AptGotIt> krux, I have two distros,both are the same version
<gokulakrishna> dingus1: I'd make more partitions from Gparted tool instead of installer, then i'd come back to OS installer..
<ikonia> hardtail: amazon was removed ages ago, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<imnichol> hardtail, what process did you use to do it?
<hardtail> 14.10 ikonia
<ikonia> hardtail: 14.10 still has amazon search enabled by default ?
<AptGotIt> but only one of them is shown..I mean I have two 'trusty' versions, but I see only one trusty among the 3.13.0.46. kernels
<hardtail> System Settings > Security & Privacy imnichol
<hardtail> yes it did Ikonia
<ikonia> popey: if you're there didn't you say the Amazon lense had been disabled a few releases ago ?
<popey> ikonia: yes
<imnichol> hardtail, ok you should be good then.  If you're interested in more security, check out apparmor
<popey> ikonia: well, results from Amazon, specifically
<ikonia> popey: does it not seem odd that hardtail's 14.10 release would have it enabled by default ?
<popey> ikonia: the lens is still there and still provides online results.
<krux> rustyraptor: have you tried linux-lowlatency instead ? its a metapackage
<imnichol> ikonia, I used remote scopes like 10 seconds ago
<ikonia> popey: right, but not from amazon
<imnichol> ;)
<hardtail> I didn't know anything about this until I watched a YT video of Richard Stallman XD
<popey> ikonia: yes, no results from amazon.
<ikonia> 13:46 < hardtail> hi guys, I disabled Amazon searching in the security feature
<popey> ikonia: flip the switch and they're all gone (as has been the case forever)
<popey> yeah, he didnt
<ikonia> popey: I thought that was the case.
<popey> he disabled online recommendations of which Amazon used to be one, but no longer is.
<hardtail> popey, so there is no way to completely disable it?
<popey> hardtail: i didnt say that
<Quantos> I have a problem where if I use HDMI or DVI my display will overscan about 50 pixels.  It shows 1920x1080 but I can scroll off of my desktop.  I adjusted the underscan values in the nVidia display settings panel and saved the config.  However whenever I log back in it defaults back to the original display and I have to set the nVidia panel again.  I have edited the .xinitrc file to reflect the changes and still nothing.  When I conn
<Quantos> ect using VGA it won't overscan, but the default resolution drops to 1024x768 - and again I have to open the nVidia panel and override it.  This too is saved in the nVidia config file - with no change in behaviour.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<popey> hardtail: flip the switch, it's disabled.
<hardtail> fair enough, thank you all
<hardtail> apparmor I will check out
<popey> hardtail: what I said is that on the backend (server) we switched off amazon results, so you never got amazon results, whatever the state of that switch.
<imnichol> I'll try again: when I have wifi and ethernet connected at the same time, network connections are timing out.  How do I begin to troubleshoot that?
<popey> imnichol: i keep getting that too
<imnichol> popey, you running vivid?
<popey> imnichol: I keep meaning to file a bug, will do when I get a moment. yes, vivid
<ikonia> imnichol: vivid disucssion is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> not this one
<nekyian> has anyone ran appium for functional tests on ubuntu with success?
<imnichol> ikonia, the bug is vivid specific but the troubleshooting steps aren't
<ikonia> imnichol: then discuss it in #ubuntu+1
<popey> imnichol: lets go to +1
<nekyian> I am trying to run integration/functional tests on an Android app on ubuntu
<ikonia> as the bug is vivid
<ikonia> popey: thanks
<gokulakrishna> imnichol: I installed apparmor-profiles package, then soundsettings window from panel, or from within systemsettings window opens for a second, and then crashes. I did undo all the changed made by installing the package, as i had saved aa-status before installing apparmor-profiles. Now I still can't open soundsettings. I just installed pulseaudio volume control from synaptic, I still can't get soundsettings to open. Any ideas?
<imnichol> ikonia, pretend I said utopic then ;)
<ikonia> imnichol: no
<ikonia> imnichol: popey is waiting to assist in #ubuntu+1
<Soul_Sample> hi! can anyone give me pointers on linux translations? I want to change some poorly translated lines in ubuntu (croatian), but it seems that the procedure to get those translations into repositories takes forever. what's the fastest route?
<zoom> maltego
<gokulakrishna> can someone tell me what to run in terminal to open soundsettings, so that i can show u what happens when it crashes. I guessed 'gnome-sound-settings', it was wrong..
<hardtail> guys is this an offtopic question? what is the best way that i, a beginner can start contributing to ubuntu?
<ikonia> hardtail: find something you can do and offer it up
<ikonia> it's thaat simple
<hardtail> alright very cool ikonia thanks I will look into this some more, design is my specialty but I am working on learning to code
<gokulakrishna> I ran "gnome-control-center sound" and this is error shown in terminal when soundsettings crashes. "Assertion 'b' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:454, function pa_memblock_acquire(). Aborting. Aborted
<popey> hardtail: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/ and http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/#!/toplevel/quality
<popey> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<popey> \o/
<rustyraptor>  krux same error :(
<hardtail> thank you very much popey
<popey> no problemo!
<ptrxyz> Hello! Is there a way to run the smbd service as non-root?
<krux> Rust3dCor3: now sure :S.. try removing it ?.. and reinstalling ? in your pastebin it already says it is already the newest version.. and what is your goal ?.. just trying to get a more responsive desktop ?
<krux> eh i guess he left :S
<RudeViper> Good morning all - does anyone have a link to any actual list of confirmed hardware for ubuntu server 14.04?
<ikonia> !hcl | RudeViper
<ubottu> RudeViper: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> RudeViper: you can also map the kernel version shipped with 14.04 and map it to hardware support
<Anoniem4l> Greetings everyone, I am trying to install kubuntu on Windows 7 (dual boot) with the .iso image I downloaded (from the official website). I tried running it as administrator but this error doesn't go away: http://pastebin.com/UZPZdn8y
<RudeViper> ikonia - didn't know that was possible. How is that done? Not exactly a newbie but not all that familiar with that one
<ikonia> RudeViper: look at the kernel version, then research the hardware you wnat to buy and find out if that kernel supports it in the kernel docs
<zadigfaction> Guys, I have a question about bumblebee. Just a little question. If you use it, please tag me.
<RudeViper> ubottu - that list no longer exhists
<ubottu> RudeViper: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pbx> zadigfaction, maybe people who use it will know what you're talking about, but a link wouldn't hurt. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bumblebee_(disambiguation)
<zadigfaction> pbx: What's the point of your link, I'm talking about the program not the insect.
 * RudeViper turns red and feels extremely FOOLISH - lol
<Guest70594> hello everyone!
<Guest70594> is there someone who has ever experienced installing ubuntu in a dell precisoin tower 5810?
<pbx> zadigfaction, i'm saying i have no idea what program you're talking about, and that a link to something about it couldn't hurt.  but if you only want to hear from people who have a guess as to what you're talking about, never mind
<ntsp> Guest70594 just say what your problem is :)
<OerHeks> zadigfaction, bumblebee is discontinued, nvidia-prime is now the tool AFAIK
<Guest70594> I am trying to install ubuntu in a brand new machine with pre-installed win7 pro. After installation I can not boot in Ubuntu I only get options of rebooting into settings
<zadigfaction> pbx: I understand but you link isn't about what I'm talking about. You posted a wiki about the insect. :) Here the link: http://bumblebee-project.org/ But thanks.
<pbx> zadigfaction, i posted a disambiguation page about lots of things called bumblebee.  a weak attempt at humor
<Guest70594> ==ntsp
<zadigfaction> pbx:  Ohhh aha :) sorry my friend
<zadigfaction> OerHeks: I use bumblebee because I use the nouveau driver
<Guest70594> ntsp: I am trying to install ubuntu in a brand new machine with pre-installed win7 pro. After installation I can not boot in Ubuntu I only get options of rebooting into settings
<ntsp> Guest70594 no need to send twice
<Guest70594> ntsp: sorry I forgot the tag that's why
<zadigfaction> But anyway, I'm asking : In bumblebee, there are options like optirun -b primus or primusrun, to activate the nvidia card for an application. What I don't understand is if it's activate for an application, isn't it for all the system? That means both cards activated?
<stephanmg> dear all, how can i find out with which compiler boost 1.54 for trusty was compiled?
<htqp> stephanmg: why would you want to know?
<RudeViper> Need clarification on something - sata controllers are all called raid now right???
<htqp> RudeViper: no, sata is type of connection, raid is how to disttibute the content (stripe/mirror)
<RudeViper> thats what I thought - but everywhere I look it's all about raid - digging deeper
 * RudeViper smacks forehead - using wrong search terms - no sleep slows the brain down I guess
<ikonia> RudeViper: why don't you just tell u your problem
<stephanmg> htqp: consider i want to compile my own toolbox in C++ and i need to use non-header only boost includes.
<htqp> stephanmg: I still don't see the point - the binary has the same ABI (SysV x86-64) regardless of the compiler, so you can link against boost with your favorite compiler
<stephanmg> htqp: okay! you're right and it works.
<stephanmg> stephanmg: I work also on Mac OSX, there it seemed to not work for me, unless i compile boost on my own with the same compiler...
<Guest23632> Hello.
<stephanmg> erm sorry i mean htqp.
<Guest23632> I'm new.
<stephanmg> Guest23632: congrats.
<Guest23632> Do you think that it will be the end of my life if i stay here ? :D
<Guest23632> IRC is knowed to delete ur social life.
<stephanmg> htqp: at least to me it happened this way somehow
<htqp> stephanmg: I don't know about Mac OS X :)
<Guest23632> MAC OS X is the graal.
<Guest23632> >>
<Guest23632> Waiting for the kick...
<stephanmg> htqp: for me the issue was the following: i installed with "macports" a specific boost version and then i wanted to compile my own toolkit in C++ and link to boost. the compilers did not match (clang boost) and (gcc my code).
<stephanmg> htqp: then in the end i could not link (unresolved symbols) - then i compiled my code also with clang and it worked.
<stephanmg> htqp: i don't know if i'm doing something wrong with OSX, but to me it seems the ABI is not matching?
<gustavoluis> Hi. I’m getting “QXcbConnection: XCB error 148” when I run a Qt based on application on a empty DISPLAY (without lightdm). Other applications (GTK based) works fine. Any clue?
<htqp> stephanmg: seems a good question for channel #macosx
<htqp> stephanmg: anyway, FYI unresolved symbols is API not ABI. This issue looks weird to me anyway, so I don't know how to help unfortunately
<desez2tpunk> Hello everyone, would I be able to get some help? I currently have an HP Pavilion G7 and whenever it goes into a suspend state (Ubuntu 14.04, when I close the laptop) it will not come out of the suspend state. Oddly enough this was happening on windows 8.1 as well and I cannot figure it out for the life of me.
<htqp> stephanmg: I would also ask to clang mailing list  and to channel #gcc - smells like a bug, I would not expect different symbols to be output by different compielrs
<cfhowlett> desez2tpunk, I'd suspect a hardware setting somewhere as it's not specific to ubuntu.
<desez2tpunk> cfhowlett, Some where in the bios?
<stephanmg> htqp: okay thanks, sounds like a great idea
<cfhowlett> desez2tpunk, start there.  be very careful about any changes you make - in fact, take careful notes.
<htqp> stephanmg: good luck
<desez2tpunk> cfhowlett, Always do when I'm in bios haha, was hoping it was a known setting for these devils.
<cfhowlett> desez2tpunk, not that I know of.  sorry.
<stephanmg> htqp: thanks, the problem is already fixed if i use one compiler throughout - so i have not really a severe, but rather weird thing to figure out :)
<stephanmg> htqp: thanks for the API vs ABI note again
<humble__> hello all. Anyone knows if theres any way to configure the Lights of my alienware machine throught ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> humble__, good question for alienware support channels
<humble__> ow nice is there any channel here for alienware ?
<cfhowlett> !alis | humble
<ubottu> humble: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Quantos> I have a problem where if I use HDMI or DVI my display will overscan about 50 pixels.  It shows 1920x1080 but I can scroll off of my desktop.  I adjusted the underscan values in the nVidia display settings panel and saved the config.  However whenever I log back in it defaults back to the original display and I have to set the nVidia panel again.  I have edited the .xinitrc file to reflect the changes and still nothing.  When I conn
<Quantos> ect using VGA it won't overscan, but the default resolution drops to 1024x768 - and again I have to open the nVidia panel and override it.  This too is saved in the nVidia config file - with no change in behaviour.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<cfhowlett> humble__, huh.  amazing.  #alienware    :)
<humble__> cfhowlett just 1 guy there hehe
<GlenK> hi.  if I get the ubuntu 14.04 server iso, 500M in size it looks like, does that come with a gui?  or a gui would need to come afterwards?
<krux> GlenK: no gui
<cfhowlett> GlenK, server?  with a gui?  servers don't generally have a gui
<GlenK> eh.  I tend to put gnome or kde on most all of mine.  but anyhow, thanks for the heads up
<RudeViper> If your going to add a gui to the server - I would suggest using xfce4 - it's what I use and it doesn't start automatically on boot
<eurythmia> Hi folks. I'm not sure what happened, but the meta key on my external keyboard just stopped working. The meta key on my laptop's built in keyboard works. I am running 14.04.1, completely up to date. I'd like to view keyboard events to see if I'm getting any events from the keypress at all, but my google fu is weak, and I only seem to be finding results for
<eurythmia> midi keyboards.
<v0lksman> am I reading this right: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<v0lksman> so we can't use ACLs in ubuntu 14.04?
<eurythmia> v0lksman: ext4 supports extended ACLs by default.
<erlon> guys, is there any community or irc channel for questions related to #ubuntu-cloud??
<v0lksman> eurythmia: where can I read about how to use them?  or do they work the same?
<v0lksman> setacl etc...
<ntsp> Trying to compile a program, compiler exited with /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL , anyone knows what I am missing?(heres the full error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550886/)
<tony_> anyone know how to restore screenlets. I keep getting error messages
<SolarisBoy> maybe opengl-dev stuff ntsp
<f3lix> Any links to good up-to-date howtos on configuring ALSA on a recent Ubuntu (Utopic) Server? Not PulseAudio, no GUI stuff, just ALSA. Drowning in deprecated results here :)
<eurythmia> v0lksman: setfacl getfacl
<v0lksman> eurythmia: so I still install the acl package then?
<eurythmia> v0lksman: those are the programs used to set extended ACLs (a good note is that standard unix-style file permissions are also considered ACLs, which is why we make the distinction between ACLs and extended ACLs)
<ntsp> SolarisBoy according to the build instructions this is what is needed(which I installed) libqt4-dev libqt4-opengl-dev zlib1g-dev
<ntsp> there is qt opengl in there
<eurythmia> v0lksman: yeah
<SolarisBoy> ntsp: check that it is in the ldconfig path (ldconfig -v |grep libGL.so) | perhaps its not somehow -
<v0lksman> eurythmia: cool...ok...I'll play with it...thanks!
<tonyt> can someone tell me how to change the default DE?
<tonyt> dont see an option at log in
<tonyt> is there a conf that needs to be edited?
<ntsp> SolarisBoy http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550928/
<NopeNope> Keyboard isn't working?
<NopeNope> Any help?
<cfhowlett> tonyt, click on the ubuntu gear at the login screen.  choose the other option.  login.
<ntsp> NopeNope output of xinpit --list
<ntsp> xinput --list
<NopeNope> Where is the terminal?
<SolarisBoy> i see ntsp sometimes the linker is looking for files that end in .so and not .so.1 etc depending on what your building - soft link in that case - not sure if that is your exact issue though
<ntsp> NopeNope uhh just realised I asked you to write a command without a keyboard :p
<NopeNope> Exactly.
<NopeNope> Well, I'm in the demo.
<NopeNope> And I can't enter any info.
<eurythmia> ntsp: do you know how to view the keyboard events? I have a working keyboard minus two keys. I just want to see if they are generating events.
<tonyt> k cfhowlett> ill look again at log in
<ntsp> eurythmia xev in the terminal
<eurythmia> ntsp: thanks.
<tonyt> i can chose what de to use but i dont see nothing that says chose defualt or what ever
<cfhowlett> tonyt, "default" will be the most recently selected DE
<eurythmia> crap ... the keys aren't even generating events :-(
<NopeNope> I can open Windows and it works fine. What's up with Ubuntu?
<NopeNope> I cannot even connect to Wifi, because of my password.
<NopeNope> Where is the damn virtual keyboard?
<lawsa> ubuntu 14.04, I'm having trouble with DNS resolution :(
<lawsa> I restarted my computer because it crashed (I was unplugging a monitor), and now DNS doesn't work. I've restarted again.
<lawsa> I commented out dnsmasq and restarted network-manager, but that didn't help.
<lawsa> Other computers on the same network have no problem.
<lawsa> I've tried from the wireless interface and wired with no joy.
<ntsp> lawsa whats the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<NopeNope> How did your computer crash when you unplugged the monitor?
<lawsa> ntsp: search iu.edu indiana.edu iupui.edu ads.iu.edu
<lawsa> ntsp: nameserver 129.79.1.1
<lawsa> ntsp: nameserver 129.79.5.100
<lawsa> ntsp: That's it.
<NopeNope> Well, any solutions for keyboard?
<lawsa> NopeNope: If I only knew...
<lawsa> NopeNope: What's your question?
<NopeNope> My keyboard's not working.
<NopeNope> Ubuntu. 14.10
<lawsa> NopeNope: What kind of keyboard?
<NopeNope> Laptop keybaord.
<lawsa> ntsp: /etc/resolv.conf is not a symlink :-S
<lawsa> NopeNope: eww...
<lawsa> NopeNope: does an external keyboard work?
<NopeNope> Din't try.
<lawsa> NopeNope: Now you have a new plan of action!
<NopeNope> I was switching from Win 7 Ult. to Ubuntu.
<NopeNope> How do I type here?
<NopeNope> I'll reconnect it.
<NopeNope> Fine, let's see.
<OerHeks> NopeNope, likely you choose the wrong keyboard, what laptop exactly?
<lawsa> also,   sudo service networking stop; returns   stop: Job failed while stopping
<NopeNope> Lenovo IdeaPad.
<NopeNope> Oh, I forgot.
<NopeNope> My keyboard works on PS/2 port.
<eurythmia> ntsp: my issue was pebkac. Some desk shuffling resulted in the "gaming mode" getting turned on on my keyboard (which disables the meta keys in hardware)
<NopeNope> And my notebook doesn't have it.
<dzuwenden> I have configured serial console with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="console=ttyS2,115200n8" and added an appropriate /etc/init/ttyS2.conf, and I can see kernel boot messages, but booting never finishes. I never get a login prompt, and runlevel never changes to 2. I can log in over ssh to poke around, but I don't see any error messages on the console or in the logs. Am I missing something?
<milewax> hi
<v0lksman> is there no way to setfacl recursively?
<lawsa> v0lksman: use find?
<v0lksman> lawsa: nothing baked in though?
<ntsp> eurythmia hah theres a "gaming mode" people nowdays
<milewax> what's the topic in here
<lawsa> v0lksman: dunno, never used it.
<milewax> ?
<NopeNope> my keyboard, son, my keybaord. :'(
<lawsa> v0lksman: man setfacl
<lawsa> v0lksman: it says  -R, --recursive   and that's all I had to read?
<eurythmia> ntsp: yeah ... I just wanted an inexpensive keyboard with cherry browns ... my options were "gaming" or "nada" ;-)
<v0lksman> lawsa: damn outdated articles...said it wasn't possible...that you needed to copy
<v0lksman> thanks...
<Myrtti> milewax: Ubuntu support.
<Myrtti> milewax: /topic
<milewax> okay
<lawsa> v0lksman: :)
<OerHeks> NopeNope, use this option  'noapic acpi=off'  http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/S10-3C-amp-linux-amp-keyboard/m-p/319367#U319367
<lawsa> yes, yes, Ubuntu support. I need support! Sign of Stress! ^_^
<milewax> i know lil of myself but great tuts online
<padhu> Ubuntians, please suggest me an best password manager and How to handle it too
<milewax> plus distrowatch gotta it all
<v0lksman> padhu: for local, Gorilla Password and put the dat file in dropbox so you can access it anywhere
<lawsa> ntsp: Any ideas? ^_^
<v0lksman> webbased either lastpass (not so secure) or 1password (better but pricey)
<padhu> v0lksman: Is it possible through andriod?
<milewax> password safe not too bad
<padhu> v0lksman: Unfortunately i lost my wallet by Hard disc crash
<Myrtti> padhu: keepass2
<lawsa> ifdown wlan0; returns "interface wlan0 not configured" and ifup wlan0 returns "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<NopeNope> @OerHeks I have the same laptop, coincidentally, good find. What am I supposed to do? Summarize, pls.
<milewax> is there lite version of urban terror game?
<newbooter> Using PasswordSafe here
<v0lksman> padhu: dropbox would have helped with that
<OerHeks> NopeNope, instruction is clear, add  'noapic acpi=off' to the bootline
<NopeNope> How do I do it?
<newbooter> I have issues thought with the autotype function. Using version 0.95 beta
<padhu> Myrtti: It's my regular application. I am seeking if better than that. ( not brain)
<newbooter> Milewax, is autotype working for you with passswordsafe?
<ioria> lawsa: youcan try changing the/etc/network/interfaces
<NopeNope> Okay, the point is now, nothing works. I rebooted. Ubuntu doesn't load, nor does Windows.
<lawsa> ioria: yeah, tried that.
<padhu> v0lksman: is any tutorial
<OerHeks> NopeNope, maybe with an external keyboard? not sure you can type during setup
<padhu> v0lksman: dropbox is slow
<newbooter> Anyone else using Passwordsafe? How is it working out for you?
<NopeNope> My current keyboard is PS/2. Doesn't support.
<milewax> i don't use it anymore . i've password of 15 letters
<pc17> hola
<v0lksman> padhu: slow how?  you don't even use network when talking to the local copy
<milewax> works pretty awesome for me
<NopeNope> Windows booting is screwed.
<pc15> hla
<pc17> hola
<v0lksman> padhu: not sure about a tutorial.  it's really just a matter of putting your wallet in a dropbox folder and telling your safe app to look there for the safe
<padhu> v0lksman: syncronising
<pc15> lol
<dw1> will dpkg -i overwrite all files in a package
<milewax> guys what's best ebook to start up on ethical hacking
<padhu> v0lksman: how can i access in andriod?
<v0lksman> padhu: the safe is pretty tiny, there shouldn't be any issues sync'ing...regardless it only syncs when there are changes
<milewax> plenty of 'em
<v0lksman> padhu: no clue.  not an android guy
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | milewax
<ubottu> milewax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntsp> milewax set up a few VMs and start hacking :)
<padhu> v0lksman: okey, i dig myself
<NopeNope> Windows doesn't even boot.
<ntsp> but yes, this is an ubuntu support channel :p
<pc17> hola
<milewax> i wanna use backtrack any suggestion ??
<NopeNope> Okay confirmed, nothing works.
<NopeNope> Use kali instead.
<ntsp> ^
<milewax> cool
<NopeNope> No shit. Nothing works after I shut down. Holy mother of god.
<OerHeks> !language | NopeNope
<SchrodingersScat> !language | NopeNope
<ubottu> NopeNope: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> NopeNope, zero tolerance for profanity in this family friendly channel
 * OerHeks wonders what kali does with this ideapad
<pc17> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | pc17
<ubottu> pc17: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Quantos> I have a problem where if I use HDMI or DVI my display will overscan about 50 pixels.  It shows 1920x1080 but I can scroll off of my desktop.  I adjusted the underscan values in the nVidia display settings panel and saved the config.  However whenever I log back in it defaults back to the original display and I have to set the nVidia panel again.  I have edited the .xinitrc file to reflect the changes and still nothing.  When I conn
<Quantos> ect using VGA it won't overscan, but the default resolution drops to 1024x768 - and again I have to open the nVidia panel and override it.  This too is saved in the nVidia config file - with no change in behaviour.  I'm running Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<GlenK> so 14.04 desktop, I guess this is the unity desktop I've been hearing about?
<daftykins> GlenK: yes
<Quantos> I changed out Unity for Gnome
<Quantos> I have a suspicion most people replace it quite quickly
<daftykins> Quantos: when you configure nvidia-settings you need to run something like "nvidia-settings -L" on startup (i forget the exact switch) to parse your config at boot time
<GlenK> I see.  not so bad I spose, although the process to start up a terminal seems a bit convoluted.  but maybe I'm missing the easy way to do it
<daftykins> GlenK: what, ctrl+alt+T? :)
<Quantos> Yeah, I edited that into the .xinitrc file daftykins
<GlenK> yeah, never been big on keyboard shortcuts on my end
<Quantos> But it acts like it's not reading it
<daftykins> ah, well there y'go :>
<ntsp> A WD drive I have is not spinning down and I have to manually spin it down with hdparm when not needed, is there a way to automate that?
<NopeNope> Okay, Guys. I need help.
<NopeNope> Nothing's booting.
<atrika> hello, when i try to shutdown or logout, my mate theme disappears and it then stops there. I then cannot start any applicaiton, and mate-session takes all the cpu. how can i fix this ? I need to <Ctrl>+<Alt>+Backspace to logout right now
<atrika> I am on ubuntuMATE
<atrika> LTS
<daftykins> NopeNope: gonna need more details than that
<hell__> is there anyway to trace ipaddress?
<daftykins> hell__: what are you trying to achieve?
<ejuan> traceroute?
<ejuan> or whois
<ejuan> ?
<hell__> need to trace a ipaddress
<daftykins> be more specific
<hell__> i want to trace an ip address in backbox
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<daftykins> don't come to ubuntu with backbox questions please
<sheer> anyone bored n wanna talk in pm?
<sheer> via pm i should say
<daftykins> you can go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<sheer> thanks
<CptRageToaster> Odd... my lightdm isn't giving me the drop-down menu to change my DE... http://i.imgur.com/rQHpYAZ.png
<CptRageToaster> Ubuntu 14.04, installed in VMPlayer
<CptRageToaster> am I being dumb?
<hinnerk> Hi
<hinnerk> I have a problem with the package "debhelper"
<hinnerk> I entered: sudo apt-get build-dep gnucash
<hinnerk> But some packages were apparently not properly installed.
<hinnerk> There keeps being an error message saying something like: Package "debhelper" is not ready to be configured.
<hinnerk> (actual error message is in german, as that is my language setting).
<hinnerk> Otherwise I just installed Ubuntu 14.10 fresh out-of-the-box with no customization.
<Daekdroom> CptRageToaster, do you have more than one DE installed?
<CptRageToaster> Daekdroom: Yep, added Pantheon
<Daekdroom> CptRageToaster, do you have the session package for it installed as well?
<CptRageToaster> probably not
<CptRageToaster> Daekdroom: Oddly enough, it sounded like I didn't need to explicitly do that:
<CptRageToaster> here's a guide: http://www.reddit.com/r/elementaryos/comments/283pq0/possible_to_install_pantheon_desktop_in_ubuntu/
<Daekdroom> CptRageToaster, so you do have pantheon-xsession-settings installed?
<CptRageToaster> nope, depends on pantheon-shell, which depends on slingshot-launcher, which depends on  you have held broken packages.
<CptRageToaster> libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.14.0) but 3.12.2-0ubuntu15.2~trusty1 is to be installed *
<CptRageToaster> almost had that copy+paste right :P
<Daekdroom> CptRageToaster, well. That is your answer. You don't have GTK 3.14 isntalled and therefore can't install Pantheon.
<CptRageToaster> So now I'm in this quasi-state where half of the theme is installed...
<hinnerk> The gnucash folks say they can't help, since they are not using ubuntu...
<Daekdroom> Why are you trying to install the daily packages PPA, anyway?
<Daekdroom> There is a stable PPA
<CptRageToaster> old guide I presume
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Daekdroom> ppa-purge those two PPAs you installed and use that one.
<CptRageToaster> tyvm
<Windows1> I'm setting up a mail server on 12.04 and I can't figure out how to add spf record. I've tried this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/SPF with no luck
<ntsp> Windows1 the spf record is usually in the DNS isnt it?
<Windows1> I'm not 100% sure
<ntsp> Windows1 if you want the servers RECEIVING email from you to check the SPF record it has to be added as a TXT record in the DNS
<Windows1> so should I setup bind?
<Quantos> Heya cydrobolt
<ntsp> Windows1 http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch9/spf.html
<Cydrobolt> Hi Quantos
<hinnerk> am I even right here?
<coderman1> when configuring network devices in /etc/network/interfaces is the 0 in eth0 directly tied to a certain networking port ?
<hinnerk> or should I ask this question somewhere else?
<hinnerk> if so, could you please point me to it.
<hell__> how to trace an ipaddressin ubuntu?
<hinnerk> google search didn't help.
<hell__> i need in ubuntu
<compdoc> coderman1, yes, and it can change when you add/subtract nics
<hell__> ??
<Ploper> hi there
<ntsp> hell__ define "trace"
<Ploper> do you know how to use wine 1.7.38 with playonlinux?
<OerHeks> Ploper, our current wine is 1.6.2, maybe there is a PPA with a newer version, carefull as PPA's are unsupported here.
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coderman1> compdoc: im running ipconfig -a and getting all ipv6 addresses, and also getting network unreachable when i try to ping anything...is there anything i need to look for in the settings?
<compdoc> coderman1, one place to look is /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. If that contains the wrong settings, your nics get screwed up. You can delete the nics in that file (dont delete everrything) and it will regenerate at next boot
<coderman1> we got it, it was the port it was plugged into on the router
<coderman1> thanks
<compdoc> cool
<hinnerk> sorry, don't want to be pushy, but i just don't know where to ask. This seemed a reasonable place, since package management is a core feat of distros. But if what I'm asking is out of scope, please let me know.
<nicomachus> Hi guys, can anyone possibly help me with a Kernel Panic error? http://i.imgur.com/RBQcpvu.jpg
<Takumo> Anyone know why Apt is mangling with my repo URL?
<nicomachus> I've been getting the same error ever since I installed on this PC, and it happens just about every time I try to boot. I have to restart (sometimes more than once) to get it to load GRUB, and then I can launch Ubuntu
<Takumo> the repo spec is "deb https://packages.elasticsearch.org/elasticsearch/1.4/debian stable main"
<Takumo> but its calling https://packages.elasticsearch.org/1.4/debian for some reason
<Takumo> why is apt mangling the repo URL?
<hinnerk> Join #ubuntu
<KeyboardNotFound> I got this error: ERROR: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1), how can I enable this?
<coderman1> compdoc: now i have to figure out why apt-get install * or apt-get update hangs
<hinnerk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hinnerk> that's what  i get when i try to remove debhelper (and then want to reinstall it of course, as i need it)
<zono> nicomachus Have you tried any of this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243656
<nicomachus> zono: I have found about 47 different forum topics on this same error, and none have worked. I have not tried this solution, though.
<nicomachus> Trying to get my gf to boot the machine in question now so I can try to update initramfs via SSH
<therealfakemoot> https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/f70bc336940a958415bb So I'm having trouble with the vlc package. It's marked as *installed*, and vlc-wrapper exists, but the vlc binary does not. How can I repair this? I've uninstalled, reinstalled many times with --purge and --dry-run and so on
<zulfiqar> hi
<zono> Not direct access. Brave :-)
<nicomachus> haha, zono, I'm at work now but don't want to wait until I get home to try a fix. If updating initramfs doesn't work I'll try the Live CD route that's also on that page.
<zono> cool stuff. Hope it works
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how should I scp from a remote location to my localhost?
<nicomachus> thanks for the tip.
<mojtaba> I know the reverse!
<therealfakemoot> I've had similar problems with my packages before. Steam is currently in some sort of dependency limbo.
<therealfakemoot> Depending on two packages that are already installed but thinking they are in conflict or something
<padhu> Guys, My vlc player will not show the movies in good clarity
<padhu> I have an AMD radeon 6670 graphics card
<nicomachus> padhu: that GPU should handle any movie just fine. what quality and file types?
<padhu> nicomachus: It is avi and Good in ubuntu12.04
<padhu> I installed thursty yesterday
<nicomachus> and that's when the problem started?
<nicomachus> try: sudo apt-get install vlc
<padhu> nicomachus: After installation, I am checking video now
<nicomachus> just to make sure you hav eall the packages.
<padhu> I installed and updated vlc
<padhu> nicomachus: How?
<nicomachus> how what?
<padhu> nicomachus: How can i check all packages are installed
<nicomachus> just running apt-get install vlc again should do it.
<nicomachus> AFAIK. haha
<nicomachus> You also may want to check a GPU monitor to make sure you aren't maxing out.
<nicomachus> AMD Catalyst Control should be able to tell you.
<nicomachus> Also check System Monitor (can get to it through Dash) to make sure you aren't maxing out your CPU
<therealfakemoot> https://gist.github.com/therealfakemoot/f70bc336940a958415bb So, under what circumstances can a package be installed, but one of the files it's supposed to provide is missing? (vlc is installed but the vlc binary is not present in PATH).
<Ladon> How do I nest quotations in a shell script? I have COMMAND="program "with options"" and in the script I call it with $($COMMAND). It fails because of the quotes.
<cfhowlett> 'quote'
<Ladon> It doesn't work with '' nested for some reason
<Ladon> I'll play with it more and get back
<padhu> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/VEMY5gVR
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how should I scp from a remote location to my localhost?
<ntsp> mojtaba scp sshserver:directory dest-directory
<nicomachus> padhu: not that it'll make a difference for this issue, but go ahead and run: sudo apt-get autoremove
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: your localhost has to be running an sshd, first, and second, your localhost has to be reachable from the destination
<mojtaba> ntsp: should I put something like user@host:dest-directory
<mojtaba> ?
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: so you'd need your localhosts' IP address and port, or domain name if it's got dns records
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: How can I make it reachable?
<ntsp> mojtaba you want to copy a directory FROM a server to your computer right?
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: *that* depends on what your'e doing
<mojtaba> ntsp: right
<padhu> nicomachus: Done, what is next
<ntsp> if yes its scp user@server:server/directory destination/directory
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: do keep in mind that scp can copy FROM remote places
<ntsp> mojtaba ^
<nicomachus> padhu: did you check the System Monitor and try to pull up a GPU monitor?
<mojtaba> ntsp: should I put something like user@host:dest-directory
<mojtaba> ntsp: I have added before my public key to the remote server.
<nicomachus> hey zono, think you can help with something on that initramfs update or did you just find it and link it?
<ntsp> mojtaba no the destination directory is just the path if its on localhost
<mojtaba> ntsp: I just did what you said, and it made the dest directory on the remote machine
<padhu> nicomachus: system monitor did not show the GPU. How can i up it?
<mojtaba> ntsp: It should contain my username@host?
<jesoners> will linux run on android tv box... any help will be appreciated
<nicomachus> padhu: you'll have to find a GPU monitor. I don't use AMD so I can't help you there, but I THINK the Catalyst Control Center has one.
<ntsp> mojtaba the syntax is scp <src> <dest>
<therealfakemoot> jesoners: Android *is* Linux.
<nicomachus> therealfakemoot: ehhhh....
<ntsp> if its either is an ssh server you put in user@server:directory in the appropriate one else its just the directory
<nicomachus> Unix, yes
<mojtaba> ntsp: could you please tell me exactly what is dest?
<nicomachus> Linux... not relaly
<nicomachus> really*
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: the place you want the file copied to
<ntsp> dest is the destination directory src is the source directory
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: so that would be somewhere on the local filesystem
<jesoners> ya i  know .. im talking about a arm distro
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: origin would be the remote server
<padhu> nicomachus: I have an AMD  Catalyst Control Center. But how can i check it. I regularly use glxgears
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: presumably in the form of `user@place:/path/to/file`
<nicomachus> I'm not familiar with glxgears
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: It should be like this?
<mojtaba> scp -r doc/ mojtaba@Think:~/Desktop
<padhu> nicomachus: fglrxinfo
<nicomachus> ah, the driver you mean?
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: Almost.
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: Read the --help output for scp again
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: It says Think name or service not known
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: and think carefully about where you're copying FROM and where you're copying TO.
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: FROM is the origin. TO is the destination
<ntsp> mojtaba this copies from doc/ to the ssh server you mentioned reverse that to do the opposite if you want that
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: Should I also make a public key and put it in my local machine?
<mojtaba> I have done the reverse before.
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: if you want?
<padhu> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/eGgsQLtR
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: if you're using ssh, you already have a public/private keypair
<ntsp> unless hes using password *shrugs*
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: Yes I am connected to the remote machine using those keys.
<therealfakemoot> ntsp: yes, but ssh still uses a keypair to encrypt the connection
<therealfakemoot> sshd can just defer authentication to the local PAM service or however you wanna phrase that
<jesoners> does any one knok of a good arm linux distro that is lightweight
<therealfakemoot> aaaaanyways
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: You still have it backwards.
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: You don't need to be logged in to the remote machine.
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: You can use scp to copy files FROM remote machines TO your local one
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: I think thats the problem. I will disconnect from it, and then try to copy.
<therealfakemoot> from your local machine: `scp remote_user@whateverhost:/path/to/file /path/to/localcopy`
<therealfakemoot> that's it
<nicomachus> padhu: run: fglrx-amdcccle
<coderman1> are there any issues with using "dd" to get a ballpark figure on hard drive speed? cause i have a raid array with 4 SAS 10k rpm drives and 1 SSD 600GB cache driev and im showing 161 MB/s
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: Thank you very much. The problem was that, I was connected to that machien
<coderman1> so im trying to determine if the drives arent configured correctly or something
<mojtaba> machine*
<Snow-Man> coderman1: bonnie++ is usually a better approach.
<mojtaba> It is done now.
<therealfakemoot> mojtaba: Yes, like everyone kept saying
<therealfakemoot> it wasn't necessary
<coderman1> Snow-Man: but im seeing probably 1/3rd of what i would expect
<nicomachus> padhu: You need to open the GUI for the Catalyst Control Center, preferably the adminstrative one. You need to find what percentage of your GPU is being used while you're playing a video. Push it--try 1080p or 4k if you have it
<coderman1> i should be seeing SSD like speeds
<mojtaba> therealfakemoot: sorry about that. thx
<Snow-Man> uh, why?  you have a bunch of 10k drives
<daftykins> coderman1: use hdparm -tT
<ferz> hi, which is the package to install "configure" to build application (yes, compile them)?
<nicomachus> if you GPU is anywhere near 90-95%, then it's a GPU issue. Otherwise, it's gotta be something with VLC. But I don't know enough to help you if it's a VLC issue.
<padhu> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/haKKXGvi
<ntsp> ferz build-essential?
<nicomachus> padhu: when you go to your Dash, and type in AMD Catalyst, does it give you the option to open the Catalyst Control Center program?
<ferz> ntsp: thank you, I try it.
<padhu> nicomachus: yes, i can open it
<mlighta> hey guys
<daftykins> hi
<nicomachus> Ok. Is there a GPU in there?
<nicomachus> a GPU monitor**
<mlighta> ok this may sound weird, but is there something like watch but without display. (yeah I know the name do make you think it's gonna display)
<mlighta> basically I want a cronjob like watch without the display. (and no I don't want to enter a cronjob)
<coderman1> daftykins: cached reads = 10000 mb/s  buffered reads = 228 mb/s
<ntsp> mlighta while true do command end?
<ntsp> aka simple bash
<mlighta> I will be stuck in it
<nicomachus> padhu: Sorry I can't help more, but I gotta go now. Good luck. Sounds like your issue is something with VLC, not your graphics card. May just wanna purge everything to do with VLC and reinstall.
<daftykins> coderman1: sounds a bit more like it
<mlighta> or you mean put this in background ?
<ntsp> mlighta meant in background :p
<ntsp> just add & after the command to do in background
<mlighta> ye but in a loop hmm weird, never tryed
<coderman1> well now that ive switched over to a different directory, dd is showing much different numbers
<mlighta> can't you give an example
<padhu> nicomachus: my bad luck , it is same in smplayer, miro
<burkmat> mlighta: while [ 1 ] ; do command_you_want; sleep 10s; done &
<coderman1> would something be limiting the speed in user home directories? im prettys ure this server has 1 mount point so it should all be using the same storage
<mlighta> oh didn't tough he will put the loop in background ok let try
<ntsp> dangit burkmat, im too slow :p
<dannyxyz> i have an issue getting a good program to download video files on ubuntu
<zono> nicomachus, I just found it. Most of my experience with initramfs is for android.
<Yves1> Hi everybody.  I need some help installing mods on MineTest (Open MineCraft) - anyone free plz reply
<AegNuddel> My wireless switch says it  disabled.  Does anyone know how to enable it?
<coderman1> daftykins: i get almost the same numbers on some shitty VM comapred to this raid array which is using SSD for cache
<linuxthefish> hi, is it possible to change the scaling in ubuntu?
<linuxthefish> not just for unity but for all applications
<daftykins> coderman1: don't use that language here.
<AegNuddel> My network card is disabled and I can't turn it on...it also seems I  can't get it out of airplane mode
<rwp>  AegNuddel, Check to see if there is a hardware switch on your laptop. Mine has one of those and it is easy to flip by accident.
<Arr0way> spotify for linux crashes a lot?
<AegNuddel> rwp, it has a button, but I have tried to press it several times
<cluelessperson> hey guys I'm trying to run a hyper V VM with ubuntu, and ubuntu doesn't seem to detect the network care
<AegNuddel> it has stayed red most of the time
<cluelessperson> how can I fix this?
<johncc> hi anyone here uses mpv? how do I get the 'seekbar'?
<AegNuddel> saw it blue for a few seconds once rwp
<hinnerk> hi
<daftykins> cluelessperson: version of ubuntu?
<hinnerk> I still have a problem with the "debhelper" package.
<cluelessperson> hinnerk, 14.04 trusty tahr
<hinnerk> I installed ubuntu 14.10 just out of the box.
<cluelessperson> .01
<cluelessperson> daftykins, ^ sorry
<hinnerk> and ran "sudo apt-get build-dep gnucash"
<daftykins> cluelessperson: there must be tens of guides online referring to hyperv, last i remember hearing there's a compatibility level for the hardware that allows different configs
<hinnerk> which ended with error pointing at debhelper.
<rwp> AegNuddel, There is also a package rfkill that can enable and disable wifi cards. Maybe it will help? Don't know. Just guessing.
<hinnerk> I tried uninstallung that package (error).
<hinnerk> I tried restarting the system and running the command again...
<hinnerk> nothing helped.
<hinnerk> what can I do?
<cluelessperson> daftykins, I found several guides, but etc/initramfs-tools/modules  doesn't even seem to exist
<daftykins> that's a pretty vague comment i'm afraid
<hinnerk> by now usually every command ends with "E: Subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hinnerk> any ideas anyone?
<tos-1> johncc: There's #mpv for detailed help; but for recent versions (I don't know what's in the repos): mpv uses lua to render a onscreen menu. I don't know cli options, but you can  set it up via a lua-settings/osc.conf in your .mpv dir.
<Bashing-om> hinnerk: Try: -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnucash . Pastebin if 'apt-get update ' shows errors .
<cluelessperson> daftykins, all the guides I've found have been for ubuntu 13 and beloc
<daftykins> yeah, not surprised, cluelessperson - like i said, when creating a VM with hyper-v i think there's a compatibility level choice / way to pick different NICs
<hinnerk> Bashing-om: upgrade fails with the above error.
<tos-1> johncc: That might help: https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/blob/master/DOCS/man/osc.rst
<hinnerk> debhelper has status "half-installed" and is not ready for coniguration - whatever that means.
<Bashing-om> hinnerk: OK, show us -> sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit <- .. may have to install the tool ... -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ( see if we can !) .
<hinnerk> dang, gotta go, will be back later... sorry. thank you for your help!
<Bashing-om> hinnerk: NP, we are here to help .
<AegNuddel> is there a way to get the newest ubuntu without havin to upgrade to everything in between?
<daftykins> what are you on now?
<hinnerk> PS: Trying to install pastebinit gives the same error....
<daftykins> AegNuddel: ...
<AegNuddel> daftykins, 12.04
<daftykins> AegNuddel: that's still supported until 2017
<daftykins> AegNuddel: but you can upgrade direct to 14.04.1 yes
<AegNuddel> how?
<daftykins> well first off, why do you want to? if everything works as-is you shouldn't really bother
<Bashing-om> hiker_: A calsh with a ppa for gnucash ? what returns -> apt-cache policy gnucash ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: user left :) 'hinnerk'
<AegNuddel> my wi-fi switch won't come out of airplane mode
<AegNuddel> daftykins,
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Tks, not paying proper attention .. !
<daftykins> AegNuddel: can you run "rfkill list all" in a terminal?
<croepha> anyone know of a way to keep plymouth from setting the console resolution, ive tried a number of kernel parameters (im not using update-grub… in my setup)
<Bashing-om> croepha: grub doest set the [lymoth resolution by default, one can set the desired resolution in the file " /etc/default/grub ? as in mine: " # The resolution used on graphical terminal >> GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900 " remember to "suo update-grub " to propogate the change.
<Bashing-om> suo/sudo*
<est31> /etc/default/grub doesnt that begin with a caps lock "DO NOT EDIT"?
<Bashing-om> est31: Nope, think you have in mind " /boot/grub/grub.cfg. " that one does not edit .
<croepha> Bashing-om: so, im using a hand made grub.cfg because im netbooting, it has minimal parameters specified… but at some point in the upstart process the console resolution gets set
<est31> Bashing-om, do you have grub 1 or 2?
<Bashing-om> croepha: Sorry, I do not know at what point in the boot process the resolution is set; other than editing " /etc/default/grub " .
<Bashing-om> est31: I do have grub2 .
<AegNuddel> thanks
<cabel> How can I get the 32 bit version of pam_winbind.so?
<therealfakemoot> So, under what circumstances could a package (vlc) be considered installed by apt, but the binary it's supposed to provide (the vlc binary. vlc-wrapper is present.) is missing? Is there some apt or dkpg invocation that will check/fix this condition?
<Hoso001> I am having issues with my 14.10 install. My ethernet internet keeps disconnecting randomly. The only way to regain internet use is to restart. APT and Flash videos is what seems to make it drop the quickest.
<EriC^^> cabel, sudo apt-get install libpam-winbind:i386 maybe
<cabel> I tried. No luck :(
<EriC^^> use at your own risk
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> what'd it say?
<cabel> too many dependencies
<cabel> samba:i386
<EriC^^> cabel, maybe you can grab the .deb from the website, extract it using dpkg -x and get the .so if that's all you need
<ioria> Hobbyboy, : do you  have another connection ? wlan  ad ex.
<ioria> Hoso001 : do you  have another connection ? wlan  ad ex.
<hardy11> !weather txl
<digilink> [TXL, Germany] Mostly Cloudy. Temp is 6*C but feels like 3*C. WSW wind: 13 kph. Humidity: 76%.
<hardy11> !weather Oymyakon
<digilink> [Oymyakon, Russia] . Temp is -50*C. SSW wind: 4 kph. Humidity: 53%.
<Spr1ng> Is there any concern installing the 3.11+ kernel via the LTSEnablementStack on a Linux KVM VM?  The website states "These newer enablement stacks are meant for desktop and server use only, and not recommended for cloud or virtual images." But looking for further input on this.
<daftykins> Spr1ng: 3.11? that'll be EOL
<Spr1ng> or later ones
<daftykins> Spr1ng: which ubuntu is this?
<Spr1ng> it doesnt have to be 3.11
<daftykins> 12.04 can have trusty's 3.13 HWE
<Spr1ng> I'm on 12.04.05 with kernel 3.5.0
<Spr1ng> LTS
<daftykins> 3.5.0 is an old raring kernel that's EOL
<Maiself> somebody may answer to me : why linox is blocking executables on usb disks?
<daftykins> you can either run 3.2.x as per 12.04, or 3.13 as per trusty's HWE
<EriC^^> Maiself, is it mounted noexec ?
<Maiself> it's hard to explain this?
<compaq> aparese un mensaje en mi pc de error como lo areglo
<EriC^^> Maiself, type mount and pastebin it
<sudormrf> !spanish
<Maiself> or you don't want to show that you are forcing blocking executables on usb disks
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sudormrf> !spanish | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: please see above
<sudormrf> !spanish | compdoc
<sudormrf> dang
<sudormrf> oh, he left.
<sudormrf> sorry compdoc
<Maiself> EriC ^^
<Maiself> EriC^^ i will show to you that lInox is blocking by default executables on usb disks
<Maiself> but if i do a pastebin with my fstab rule, soon they will reblock killing my rules on new releases HA?
<Maiself> i won"t show my fstab on public local, thewy will kill my rules
<EriC^^> Maiself, i'm not understanding what you mean
<Maiself> now i am running  my usb live with paralell mozilla based desktop in another pendrive to kill them all
<Maiself> EriC^^: i will not show my fstab to you in publics pastebins
<EriC^^> Maiself, not helping..
<EriC^^> Maiself, if the usb is mounted, type mount and pastebin the output
<Maiself> EriC^^: if i put in the pastebin , unbutu will kill my pastebin, in futgurebins, new releases.
<Maiself> EriC^^: if i put in the pastebin , unbutu will kill my pastebin, in futurebins, new releases.
<EriC^^> Maiself, what do you mean?
<Maiself> they block pendrive exec by default, me exists to unblock by law
<Maiself> EriC^^: i mean sports! :D
<Maiself> they want game, they will have a splendid game AGAINST THE,
<Maiself> they want game, they will have a splendid game AGAINST THEM
<Maiself> BYE! :D
<EriC^^> ok :D
<EriC^^> Maiself, which country are you from?
<SchrodingersScat> well, this is ubuntu support, if you're looking to avoid ubuntu, I think you've come to the wrong place.
<EriC^^> i didn't understand most of what you said..
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat, what's he talking about?
<Maiself> EriC^^: NaN
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: can't help you there.
<Maiself> EriC^^: in /etc/fstab have unnix rules that are manipulated by unix default, together with kernel forbidding any kind of executables in any usb disks
<Maiself> maiself discovered how to stop their rules to do my pendrives, sdcards, etc and re-etc, to be , readable, executable, and writeable
<jakemp> how can I figure out why nautulus is taking forever to open?
<ioria> from Urban Dictionary: " NaN  " = a strong, beautiful woman.
<Maiself> the ubuntuforums.org have much articles related about fstab, but ALL IS PURE LIE
<EriC^^> jakemp, maybe try opening it from a terminal and see if you get anything
<jakemp> EriC^^,  Could not register the application: Timeout was reached
<Maiself> ioria: for you: http://www.guj.com.br/java/48645-nan
<jakemp> I found a forum post that is similar, but oler. Trying it now
<ioria> Maiself:  kiddin
<Maiself> ioria: :D http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NaN
<EriC^^> jakemp, ok
<jakemp> wow, I killed gvfsd-sftp and it instantly opened
<pdilyard> after installing ubuntu 14.04 server on my computer, I no longer get the "HP" welcome screen with the option to press escape to get into the bios settings. when I start the computer, the screen is just completely black until the login screen comes up.
<EriC^^> jakemp, maybe it's trying to reach a server that's down or something?
<daftykins> pdilyard: even on a cold boot?
<pdilyard> how can I boot to USB now that I don't see any kind of bootloader
<pdilyard> yes
<daftykins> pull the disk and see what it does
<OerHeks> pdilyard, that would be an bios option, not an linux issue
<pdilyard> I want to boot to USB, but I have no way of doing so
<jakemp> EriC^^, I think it's because I took my laptop from home to work. and I had a machine mounted in my local network
<daftykins> pdilyard: does it return to the older operation with the disk removed?
<pdilyard> what disk?
<pdilyard> the actual hard drive?
<daftykins> yes...
<pdilyard> well it wouldn't boot at all then would it?
<daftykins> that's the point
<daftykins> you don't need it to boot to see if the BIOS access is regained
<daftykins> this is called fault finding :)
<pdilyard> I understand haha
<pdilyard> give me a minute to remove it then
<EriC^^> jakemp, i see
<Maiself> EriC^^: this is a default mount point in fstab on all NEW linox releases
<Maiself> "/dev/sdd /media/custom/1558-A920 vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=999,gid=999,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,flush,uhelper=udisks2 0 0"
<Maiself> repair onwhere say "showexec"
<Maiself> i tried to switch this maldition to "exec" according with the ubuntu liars
<Maiself> around 7 years
<Maiself> now if somebody wants to know on where i definitely switch the all back to all portability on usb fat lines, they will ask to me, and i will answer with the code in a haszardous encrypoted email
<OerHeks> Maiself, what makes you think, vfat should allow executables? it is not posix you know
<Maiself> OerHeks: : http://portablelinuxapps.org
<Maiself> :d
<Maiself> :D
<OerHeks> Maiself, that url is nice, those apps should work from ext2/3/4 so your rant is pointless
<Maiself> The ubuntu LIARS don"t like PORTABLES
<OerHeks> 7 years wasted
<Maiself> OerHeks: NO WASTED, now i am able to say : that i am FREE
<Maiself> i discovered onwhere and how to switch this damned fstab line to maiself
<pdilyard> daftykins: ok disk removed, we go back to normal behavior
<pdilyard> I can get into the bios options
<Maiself> if somebody want to know the line, it will be sent by and HARDAZOUS ENCRYPTED MAIL, to the linox foundation, WON"T SEE
<daftykins> pdilyard: ok, so what do you want to achieve with this thing?
<daftykins> !ops | Maiself
<Maiself> if somebody want to know the line, it will be sent by an HARDAZOUS ENCRYPTED MAIL, to the linox foundation, WON"T SEE
<ubottu> Maiself: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<phunyguy> :/
<ntsp> !ping
<rww> what on earth
<ubottu> pong!
<ntsp> my internet connection just took a 5 minute break for no reason -.-
<rww> Maiself: would you kindly calm down a bit? the attitude is just distracting from whatever your actual issue is
<pdilyard> daftykins: I would like to install a fresh copy of Ubuntu Server from USB.
<daftykins> pdilyard: ok so whilst the disk is out, get USB boot working
<Maiself> pdilyard: when i began with lInox in 2004, the lInox never blocked executables on usb disks
<pdilyard> daftykins: ok so I've got the installation screen up from the usb
<pdilyard> if I plug the hard drive in right now, will it detect the drive before I start installing?
<EriC^^> Maiself, i just tried to mount a fat and it works right out of the box
<Maiself> pdilyard:  The lInox argument : "because we are open source, it"s impossible to run binaries"
<daftykins> pdilyard: was there a keypress needed to get a one time boot menu up?
<pdilyard> yeah, ESC
<knob> yay
<daftykins> *at last*
<daftykins> pdilyard: alright, so do you need any data on the hard disk? just let it boot in then nuke the install if not, by dd'ing zeroes onto the first 100MB or so of disk :P
<pdilyard> ok that's fine. do you think I'll get grub this time or anything?
<pdilyard> I'd prefer if I had some kind of option to boot from a usb just in case of emergency, and so I don't have to unplug the disk every time :P
<daftykins> afterwards? no it'll be gone
<daftykins> yeah well look into BIOS updates for that system maybe.
<pdilyard> hmm ok
<pdilyard> thank you
<pdilyard> !!
<daftykins> no idea what's causing it, whether it truly is preventing all operation, or what's going on :D
<pdilyard> it's not a huge deal. this is a dev box that I can play with as much as I want
<pdilyard> :)
<hardy11> !weather nszp
<digilink> Invalid query. Try again.
<hardy11> !weather nzsp
<daftykins> hardy11: not in here
<st34lth> hey what is called now the old school gnome without the left right quick buttons. the pure basic gnome
<st34lth> gnome-classic now has that too
<st34lth> i'm looking for like beyond classic, classic basic
<rww> st34lth: look into Ubuntu MATE
<rww> it works the same as GNOME 2 (and is based on it)
<pdilyard> daftykins: just to let you know, it's somehow magically working perfectly now after the fresh install
<st34lth> thanks rww, wondering if they kept support for gnome 2?
<daftykins> pdilyard: newer edition might treat it better :) that's handy
<pdilyard> yup, thanks again
<rww> st34lth: they made updates/changes to the GNOME 2 codebase, e.g. i think they're doing some GTK3 work. I've used both a lot, they work pretty much identically.
<rww> if you have third party non-repository packages that need GNOME libraries or whatever, that might be "fun", but you'd want to ask them about that sort of thing
<pdilyard> ok another quick question...when configuring my wireless network, I ran ifup -a
<pdilyard> it seems to be running continuously
<pdilyard> and ^C won't stop it
<pdilyard> what do i do?
<lmat> pdilyard: Did the prompt return?
<pdilyard> oh haha it just finished
<pdilyard> just took a few minutes
<adrianr_> hiya
<storay> hi
<morsnowski> hello
<donavan01> anyone in here install ever installed ubuntu on an iMac
<bprompt> donavan01:    not myself yet
<bprompt> allo morsnowski
<Holger-Beginner> hallo
<Holger-Beginner> kann mir jemand bei USB3 Problemen helfen? Ports werden als USB2 erkannt, nicht als USB3... cleaninstall 14.04.2 lts
<daftykins> english only in here please
<spaghetti_code> good morning
<Holger-Beginner> I am sorry, first hello and I do apologize, I am not a native englisch speaker and I am a beginner in ubuntu...
<svetlana> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<svetlana> Holger-Beginner: that's some German channels. welcome, I am glad to see you here.
<rpp601m> i'm getting /etc/init.d/dark-server: cannot create /var/run/dark-server.pid: Permission denied when i try and start a script - how would i solve this?
<Holger-Beginner> today I installed LTS 14.04.2 and my pc USB3 ports were detected and works only with USB 2 speed
<Holger-Beginner> svetlana:  thank you
<daftykins> what device are you testing in the USB 3 ports?
<Holger-Beginner> ubottu: thank you for your informatuon
<ubottu> Holger-Beginner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RedPenguin> Hello All
<svetlana> hi, RedPenguin.
<RedPenguin> I'm trying to find some remote desktop software besides TeamViewer that will allow to remote in to the current X session not create a new one
<svetlana> run vnc server there and connect to it with a vnc client.
<Holger-Beginner> daftykins: my external harddrive and a flashdice, both works on my pc booted in win 8.1 with full usb 3 speed...
<RedPenguin> TeamViewer did work but oddly no matter what I do, it claims I don't have a working network connection anymore
<rpp601m> RedPenguin: i achieved that using the vnc server software availiable at the offical vnc website
<RedPenguin> svetlana: tried that but it seems to give me a totally different x session not the current XFCE running
<svetlana> it doesn't matter what teamviewer does; it's proprietary and includes backdoors
<daftykins> Holger-Beginner: i'd give a 14.04.1 image a go, 3.13 kernel vs. 3.16 - might give different results
<RedPenguin> used vnc4server
<svetlana> how are you strting it?
<dexter__> Hey guys, sure you love this question. How do I fix screen tearing in xfce?
<rpp601m> svetlana: me?
<svetlana> i'm speaking with RedPenguin
<Holger-Beginner> daftykins:  I am soory, first I tried it with 14.04.1 without any success
<rpp601m> ok
<RedPenguin> svetlana: ran vnc4server and configed it when it asked for a password
<RedPenguin> or should I use x11vnc?
<svetlana> then it did hang in the terminal, right?
<RedPenguin> yes
<svetlana> then it should work. try x11vnc, if that also doesn't work, we'll go into details
<RedPenguin> the reason I need in, is for some reason HDMI will not auto start on my NVidia card and I don't have a VGA/DVI monitor hooked right now
<RedPenguin> x11vnc worked immediately ;)
<RedPenguin> I mean :)
<rpp601m> RedPenguin: x11vnc let you use your current xsession?
<RedPenguin> yea
<RedPenguin> oddly x11vnc must have stopped it looks like
<svetlana> great
<svetlana> if it stopped look for log files in ~/
<svetlana> i.e. ``ls -latr ~'' should give you list of files in your home directory, sorted by time of modification
<RedPenguin> odd it just claims my viewer stopped and it closed
<RedPenguin> ok now I got in but even though NVidia is seeing the HDMI it's acting like I can't enable it
<RedPenguin> might have gotten it
<RedPenguin> thanks again guys we got in and changed the xorg.conf with the nvidia utility and it looks like it's working except we gotta figure out why if you turn the TV off and back on it no longer shows the display
<droid909> how to access top menu in mc?
<droid909> via putty
<droid909> :(
<deni74> hello, in ubuntu, from terminal, what must i type to get a list of all files in a specified directory sorted by size? (the output should also include all files in all subdirectories of the specified directory)?
<cxdvty> How do I get more wallpapers for ubuntu via terminal?
<cxdvty> And also what are some safe ways to tweak my ubuntu to the max?
<deni74> the files should be listed according to their size and not the subdirectory they are in...
<deni74> hope i was clear :)
<xangua> You could start by explaining what do you mean by "tweak to the max" cxdvty
<cxdvty> Some say that tweaking kernels in ubuntu is highly unsafe is that true?
<cxdvty> And just tweaks to make the system perform better and faster
<Seveas> deni74: ls -Rls gets close, but sorts by subdirectory. Maybe try find -print0 -type f | xargs -0 ls -1l | sort -k 5
<RudeViper> Hi guys - back again
<Seveas> cxdvty: I think you're looking for gentoo...
<cxdvty> What is that?
<deni74> Seveas: thank you. but i really need it to sort the files by their size (they are too many for me to adjust things manually)
<Seveas> cxdvty: a linux distro where they love "tweaking to the max" over sanity and stability
<deni74> size only, not the subdirectory
<Seveas> deni74: did yo try the second command?
<cxdvty> I just switched distros
<deni74> oh sorry, i thought you said it didn't work, ok i will try now
<RudeViper> how much video do I actually have to release from shared ram using xfce4 desktop for full motion video? - won't be editiing or anything like that - just watching video's or minor surfing from the file/game server on occasion - most of the time xfce won't even be running - but want to have the video ram allocated in case I need it.
<RudeViper> oops - ubuntu server 1404.2
<Seveas> deni74: it almost works. This works: find -print0 -type f | xargs -0 ls -1l | sort -k 5 -n
<deni74> Seveas: where do i specify the directory?  could you please give me an example with say Desktop directory?
<Seveas> deni74: just after the word 'find'
<deni74> Seveas: sorry, newbie ;)
<deni74> ah ok
<varaindemian> best ubuntu version for a Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo V5535, Celeron® M-530 1.73GHz, 1Gb Ram, 80GB hdd
<varaindemian> ?
<flit> deni74, `du -ah $DIR | sort -rh`
<flit> courtesy of http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/88065/sorting-files-according-to-size-recursively
<Seveas> ooh, a Celeron, haven't seen those in years
<Seveas> flit: du -h, not -ah, otherwise '100kb' is sorted higher than '10mb' :)
<Seveas> err, du -a
<Seveas> but good one, much better than my hack :)
<flit> Seveas, good catch :)
<deni74> ok thank you, it works :)
<BluesKaj> varaindemian, probly one of the lighter flavours like xubuntu or lubuntu will run fine with those specs
<Bashing-om> varaindemian: Maybe try (L)ubuntu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<varaindemian> BluesKaj: thank you
<deni74> but wait looks like the terminal does not let me go all the way up... (i mean after executing, to look at the output)
<Seveas> deni74: add this: | less
<flit> deni74, you could redirect to a file (append `> file.txt`) or into a pager, e.g. less (append `| less`)
<deni74> do i write it at the end?
<Seveas> yeah
<ravigehlot> I upgraded my box from LTS Wheezy to UTopic. The upgrade rolled out fine untill it hit phpmyadmin. A screen popped up asking to upgrade phpmyadmin. The issue with that is that it wouldn't upgrade. It wouldn't abort either so the only way way was to end the upgrade. The issue is that it didn't finish setting up the rest of the stuff that it was suppose to set up. How do I re run it?
<Pici> ravigehlot: LTS Wheezy?
<bprompt> wheezy is debian 7   IIRC
<ravigehlot> ops sorry...from LTS
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<deni74> ok perfect. last thing: could you remove from that list the directories? (i need just the files)
<Seveas> ravigehlot: dpkg --configure -a ; apt-get -f install ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<deni74> (i mean can we adjust the command)
<deni74> (from terminal)
<Seveas> deni74: no, but we can combine flit's answer with mine to achieve that I think. Give me a second
<deni74> no hurry :)
<Seveas> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 du -b | sort -n
<Seveas> (-a is not needed for du as we feed it files, -b gives you size in bytes instead of in 512-byte blocks)
<deni74> ok great. how to put it largest first and then have the size like 1.6G, 615M, 9.5M, ... (like with  du -ah /home/notte | sort -rh)
<Seveas> the -r in sort -r means reverse
<deni74> so ijust cancel it?
<Seveas> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 du -b | sort -rn
<Seveas> now, on how to do the GB sizes I don't know a simple tool. I'd pipe to to an awk script :)
<deni74> but flit's script did it
<Seveas> yes, but that broke the sorting
<Seveas> 100kb would be avove 10gb
<deni74> du -ah /home/notte | sort -rh
<deni74> this one does the sizes well
<flit> deni74, Seveas is right, because 'my' version gave human readable sizes, it broke the sorting
<deni74> what do you mean "broke the sorting"?
<varaindemian> what are the commands needed to run a modem on lubuntu?
<aldebaran_gonna_> can you have some sort of backup of your entire ubuntu system? something like DeepFreeze on windows?
<ntsp> aldebaran_gonna_ read only USB drive?
<Seveas> aldebaran_gonna_: sure. rsync is your friend :)
<hinnerk> Hi! I have an issue with dpkg. When I run "sudo apt-get upgrade" it eventually terminates with an error: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<hinnerk> I'm on ubuntu 14.10, just installed today
<deni74> the sorting looks ok to me... not broken... i don't understand
<hinnerk> What I tried to do earlier was "sudo apt-get build-dep gnucash" which in turn led to problems with debhelper and dpkg.
<mgolisch> hinnerk: it doesnt say more than that?
<aldebaran_gonna_> something like having a photograph(?) of your system of some moment and be able to go back to that state of the entire os
<hinnerk> yes, it does.
<hinnerk> that is just the final line.
<flit> deni74, ah no it should be ok due to the `-h` on the sort
<hinnerk> earlier it says something in german (my system language):
<aldebaran_gonna_> i will read about rsync, thanks Seveas
<mgolisch> maybe put the error on a pastebin and post the link here
<hinnerk> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes debhelper (--configure):
<hinnerk> Paket debhelper ist nicht bereit zur Konfiguration
<deni74> so how do i adjust this to give me human readable sizes:  find /home/notte -type f -print0 | xargs -0 du -b | sort -rn > file.txt
<deni74> ?
<hinnerk> kann nicht konfiguriert werden (momentaner Status "half-installed"
<Seveas> hinnerk: pastebin the complete output please
<deni74> i am 99% done :)
<hinnerk> and then things that are apparently floolowup issues.
<hinnerk> i can't install pastebin because of the issue either :)
<hinnerk> tried earlier tonight.
<Seveas> you don't need to, just copy-paste the output yourself...
<hinnerk> http://pastebin.com/s0BDfByR
<kilon> back
<hinnerk> if you need help translating, feel free to ask
<Seveas> hinnerk: sudo apt-get -f install
<hinnerk> which package?
<Seveas> no package, that's the full command
<hinnerk> same result. Want another pastebin?
<deni74> Seveas, flit, thank you both.... 99% there is fine. Where do you learn how to do all this stuff from terminal?
<Seveas> yeah. Pastebin the output of this as well while you're at it: more /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} | cat
<Seveas> deni74: experience and experimenting :)
<deni74> so i should just experiment i guess..... ok :)
<hinnerk> http://pastebin.com/7TrcMLUH
<flit> deni74, find $DIR -type f -print0 | xargs -0 du -b | sort -rn | head -n5 | awk '{print $1/1024 "\t" $2}'
<hinnerk> includes the first and second command and results.
<flit> and yes, too much time in front of a terminal
<Seveas> hinnerk: ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives/debhelper*
<Seveas> (and pastebin)
<hinnerk> http://pastebin.com/ThEM1nf6
<deni74> flit: no it does not work
<Seveas> hinnerk: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/debhelper_9.20140613ubuntu2_all.deb
<deni74> it breaks (i guess that's what you call it)
<flit> hmm, what happened?
<Seveas> hinnerk: if that works, retry sudo dpkg --configure -a. If it doesn't: pastebin.
<hinnerk> looks good so far.
<deni74> also the sizes aren't like the ones in the previous example you gave me
<hinnerk> looks good as well.
<flit> true, I'm not sure how to get it to be like that... the most recent one will just give everything in kB
<hinnerk> what now?
<Seveas> hinnerk: the dpkg --configure -a worked this time?
<hinnerk> worked.
<deni74> i just get the first 5 lines and sizes like 4.24809e+06
<Seveas> then done. Back to the build-dep you were trying :)
<hinnerk> ok.... let's see....
<hinnerk> huh
<deni74> (not human readable)
<hinnerk> that was surprisingly short and fast.
<hinnerk> No errors. I guess it worked.
<high-rez> Can someone please tell me how to det udev-systemd to stop renaming my network interfaces?
<Seveas> hinnerk: woo \o/
<hinnerk> Thank you very much, Seveas!
<Seveas> you're welcome
<flit> ah right, i have no big files it seems!
<hinnerk> I still stunned how fast you solved that.
<Seveas> high-rez: have a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<flit> I'm not sure how we would get it to be human readable without a more complex script
<deni74> flit: as said human readable sizes is no big deal, i got 99% of what i was aiming for. thank you
<Seveas> hinnerk: I've seem similar problems hundreds of times now.
<humble_> Hello. i Have installed on my machine Ubuntu and Kali... and i use Kali's GRUB to boot into systems... how i can remove Kali and GRUB so i will only have ubuntu ? anyone can please help me ?
<flit> deni74, no worries, glad we got you that far
<deni74> flit: can a newbie do anything for you?
<Seveas> deni74: sing us a song :)
<flit> Seveas, good call
<deni74> ok i'll give you the best of the best.... just give me a sec...
<rbanffy> Has anyone ever succeeded at installing Ubuntu on an Acer E11 eMMC-based thingie?
<jesoners> is that x86 or arm
<aldebaran_gonna_> I want to configure apache on linux, with mysql for example, and other things like php. I will do them work fine. I want to save that state where apache, mysql and php works,then I want to play with them changing whatever I can, I am probably getting them unusable. And someday I will want to come back to the state where they were working. Can I do
<aldebaran_gonna_> that with something like Deja Dup?
<deni74> THE BEST OF THE BEST: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCFEk6Y8TmM
<sudormrf> humble_, delete the kali partition, expand the ubuntu partition then use a tool like boot-repair
<umbra_purus> hey
<jesoners> ho
<humble_> sudormrf where i can find some documentation on how to boot-repair ?
<umbra_purus> can someone tell me where i can get an equalizer plugin for videos app in ubuntu?
<sudormrf> humble_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Bray9082_> So every time I restart ubuntu network access to my logical volume becomes unavailable until i manually browse files on the drive
<sonex> my ubuntu server was working perfectly until i added a wireless pci card and 'auto eth1', 'iface eht1 inet dhcp'. Now it hangs on boot...any easy way to edit the interfaces when it won't boot..? pls.
<jesoners> try ubuntu software center@
<ntsp> sonex recovery mode
<ntsp> hit esc after the BIOS, and select recovery mode
<sonex> k
<sonex> that gives a cli of some kind?
<ntsp> sonex yup root terminal
<deni74> hopefully you are not women (as that song is not very nice to women :)
<umbra_purus> Can someone recommend a good equalizer for linux?
<deni74> thank you luciano.... not very many other reasons to be proud of being italian these days......
<deni74> ok good night my friends, and thanks again for your help :)
<flit> ciao
<deni74> ciao :)
<sudormrf> umbra_purus, what are you trying to do?
<cxdvty> jailbreaking ipod touch on ubuntu?
<humble_> sudormrf th
<humble_> sudormrf thanks alot !!!
<sudormrf> humble_, did it work for you?
<DarkSector> Where can I find info on how to setup a new service for Avahi. I have a flask server running on port 9999, how can I have it announce the server?
<host127> I have a question:
<host127> Why someone was blocked on this room when he begans to show true codes?
<kirk> Hi!!!
<host127> HI!
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | host127
<ubottu> host127: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mgolisch> DarkSector: man avahi.service
<mgolisch> DarkSector: essentialy you create a service file in /etc/avahi/services
<Guest42596> Oh Yes..
<host127> ubottu: the blocked person, has showed codes relactive with ubuntu issues.
<ubottu> host127: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkSector> mgolisch okay I've done this and added it to flaskwebserver.service in /etc/avahi/services http://pastie.org/private/iuposq3a0ppicpelyhdr3q but now how do I find the avahi log? I don't see it in /var/log
<umbra_purus> Hey. Where can i find something in ubuntu like the task manager in widnows?
<sudormrf> umbra_purus, system monitor
<umbra_purus> oh yeah that's right. thanks sudormrf
<sudormrf> umbra_purus, is the graphical tool that is equivalent and installed by default.  if you are talking about CLI, you could use top.  I like htop myself.
<host127> ubottu: if you, or someone is censoring any person that is showing codes, that ubuntu does not like (for example portables on usb), you are censoring only the person, not the true
<mgolisch> DarkSector: it logs to syslog, try /var/log/syslog
<DarkSector> mgolisch ah! okay thanks
<mgolisch> DarkSector: np
<host127> Now the censored person don't have be nervous, because he now,  is the real prpietary of their pendrive. :D
<host127> The real prpietary of their pendrive now , is happy when someone from unbutu is burning in fury!  Hahsm
<host127> Hahaha! BURN! :D
<Bray90820> Is there a way I could change the mount point of a drive?
<Blue-Print> yes
<sudormrf> Bray90820, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<sudormrf> it is possible.
<Blue-Print> which drive ?
<arcsky> hi if i want to send syslog logs to my syslog server do i need to install something?
<Quantos> Wow, that's a bit convoluted arcsky
<Bray90820> sudormrf: I have a logical volume that wasn't auto mounting then after I turned off automatic mount options in Disks i got it to mount but the mount point changed
<Bray90820> I just wanna change it back to what i was before
<arcsky> Quantos: ?
<seshat> can I ask questions here?
<sudormrf> Bray90820, can you do this from a terminal: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<sudormrf> !ask | seshat
<ubottu> seshat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Quantos> I meant with all of the syslog and logs - the voices in my head thought it was funny
<Quantos> arcsky, ^^^^
<Bray90820> sudormrf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7da72b48730ab7a933c5
<seshat> how do I install the video driver I download from the NVIDIA website? When I got to software and updates it doesn't show the latest drivers
<niggur> hi
<Blue-Print> hi
<sudormrf> Bray90820, hmm.  so what are you trying to put where?
<niggur> asl pls all
<abugar> Anyone know why my vanilla Ubuntu 14.04.2 computer recognizes special funtion keys (Thinkpad X220), but Lubuntu with in the same version doesn't? I
<niggur> u press them?
<abugar> niggur, what?
<niggur> the keys
<abugar> niggur, I press them, yes
<abugar> niggur, what do you mean?
<Quantos> You should seriously consider changing your name niggur
<RudeViper> really
<abugar> I agree
<Bray90820> sudormrf: I wanted /mnt/afe0deba-c4da-457e-bdd3-bc3a37623fae to be auto mounted as /media/aaron/data
<abugar> niggur, please
<niggur1> k
<seshat> rofl @ abugar
<Quantos> You're funny like food poisoning
<PyTub> IF YOU WANT TO BE A RACISTS BE ONE UNDER A CLOAK
<abugar> thats better niggur1
<Quantos> Thanks aslpls
<abugar> So my question still stands, anyone have an idea?
<sudormrf> Bray90820, could you pastebin the output of these two commands
<sudormrf> er just run these two commands
<sudormrf> Bray90820, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<sudormrf> and
<sudormrf> Bray90820, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid | pastebinit
<arcsky> how do i send my syslog messages to another external syslogserver? do i need to install anything or where do i configure it?
<Bray90820> sudormrf: just for future reference I am doing this from two different computers so I am not pastbining directly from ubuntu so no need for the pipe
<sudormrf> Bray90820, oh :D
<Bray90820> sudormrf: output of command 1 https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0741c8d2931d3f7fcba6
<Seveas> arcsky: rsyslog (Ubuntu's default syslog program) can send syslog messages to another host as well. Check the rsyslog.conf manpage for details.
<Bray90820> Output of command 2 https://gist.github.com/anonymous/625e59c8fa3236761b8c
<arcsky> Seveas: perfect thanks
<n-khm-iggur> np
<sudormrf> Bray90820, is the /mnt/UUID part of that LVM group?
<sudormrf> er wait
<sudormrf> that was a silly question.
<sudormrf> reverse that
<sudormrf> are sdb and sdc members of the server-data objecT?
<NIGER> ;)
<NIGER> im a river
<n-khm-iggur> hi NIGER
<NIGER> sup bro?
<n-khm-iggur> good. yo?
<NIGER> better
<Bray90820> sudormrf: that location seems no not exist
<REGGIN> YO!
<n-khm-iggur> ain't no stuff yo
<NIGER> n-khm-iggur:you white trash
<NIGER> pretendin to be homies
<NIGER> srl dudes
<Pici> ..
<elky> time to stop with the antics guys
<Bray90820> sudormrf: so where are we at right now
<sudormrf> Bray90820, hmm.  this may be a bit beyond me.  I would think that you should be able to point /dev/disk/by-uuid/afe0deba-c4da-457e-bdd3-bc3a37623fae in your fstab to the mount point you would like (currently pointing at /mnt/afe0deba-c4da-457e-bdd3-bc3a37623fae), but I would like someone to confirm that this is safe.
<NIGER> ?
<sudormrf> Bray90820, what is the output of lsblk?
<NIGER> ?
<Bray90820> sudormrf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/43728e2c3df7ccfaa455
<sudormrf> thats what I thought.  sdb1 and sdc1 are members of that LVM group.
<NIGER> ubuntu doesent use a dedicated swap partition
<NIGER> it uses a swap file
<NIGER> why use lvm?
<NIGER> whats all this flags?
<Bray90820> NIGER: So I can combine two drive into one
<sudormrf> Bray90820, if you change your fstab to this I believe it will work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10553285/
<sudormrf> would like confirmation
<Pici> NIGER: I think we'd appreciate if you changed your nick back.
<NIGER> why?
<NIGER> its the name of a river
<sudormrf> Bray90820, first you would want to do this
<NIGER> and also a country
<sudormrf> Bray90820, let's do this
<elky> NIGER: that's not why you've chosen it and we both know it
<sudormrf> Bray90820, sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<NIGER> im not changing anything to suit your preconceived notions of racism
<sudormrf> Bray90820, then sudo umount /mnt/afe0deba-c4da-457e-bdd3-bc3a37623fae
<Quantos> Then you won't get any help
<sudormrf> Bray90820, then modify your fstab like the one I pasted.  then sudo mount -a
<sudormrf> verify that it mounted to the correct mount point.  if it did, try restarting it to make sure it is still at the same mount point.
<sudormrf> if it didn't we can roll back the settings.
<Pici> NIGER: Please join us in #ubuntu-ops when you're ready to discuss this.
<Bray90820> sudormrf: could I edit fstab with something like gedit
<Seveas> Bray90820: sure. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Seveas> but did you make a backup yet?
<Bray90820> I did
<jumanji> how do i record a xvnc via ffmpeg and stream it to a browser?
<sudormrf> Bray90820, you could do it with gedit or nano
<sudormrf> ok
<sudormrf> brainproxy, are the files mounted to that location now?
<sudormrf> if you browse to /media/whatever
<sudormrf> whatever the folder was
<Bray90820> sudormrf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/eace37aa33eea3bbe69f
<scumbag_steve> hey
<sudormrf> Bray90820, what is the output of ls /media/aaron ?
<Bray90820> sudormrf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/029d54b42a04708b4078
<scumbag_steve> lol
<Pici> sorry
<sudormrf> Bray90820, ok.  do this, mkdir /media/aaron/data && sudo mount -a
<sudormrf> and paste the output
<Bray90820> sudormrf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c7d8d8a535eb49bef6fe
<Bray90820> I restarted and it seems to be mounted in the same location
<sudormrf> Bray90820, same location means /media/aaron/data, or the /mnt/UUId location?
<Bray90820> sudormrf: /media/aaron/data
<sudormrf> Bray90820, cool.  sounds like it's fixed
<Bray90820> sudormrf: Thanks
<sudormrf> Bray90820, you're welcome.  glad we could fix it :).
<Bray90820> That actually was a lot of help
<sireebob> i'm trying to export data from a microsoft sql server into a csv file, so i installed FreeTDS. i can't find any utility that will escape the chosen field terminator when found within fields.
<sireebob> for example, if i use freebcp to export data, and use a comma as the field terminator, it won't even bother trying to escape that comma within any data fields and that would lead to a broken csv file.
<d3v3stator> can anyone tell me how to log into my wifes ubuntu it doesnt recognize her password
<sireebob> there's a mailing list thread consisting of a philosophical debate on field terminators and stroking the developers' egos while they decide there's no reason to escape the content.
<sireebob> it just makes me think of the Johnny Tables xkcd comic. very frustrating that there's no way to ensure a sane CSV export using the tools alone.
<fatih_> slm gençlik
<fatih_> türk yokmu
<triss> hey all. where would you begin debugging a full system lock up where the screen goes black and everyhing?
<triss> the issue seems to be caused by sending MIDI out of my soundcard to a external synth
<fatih_> hi
<triss> well - by sending midi out of my soundcard
<Jordan_U> triss: I would start by filing a bug report against the kernel, the most basic such report would be done by running "ubuntu-bug linux".
<Quantos> I had posted an issue with overscan/underscan a few hours ago, I'm quite happy to report that the problem is solved
<triss> ok thats interesting.... so I just cause a crash reboot and send a bug like that?
<LMNOP> hullo?
<Jordan_U> triss: For a better chance of a quicker response, you can file a bug report upstream (after reproducing the problem with a vanilla upstream kernel) following this guide: http://kernelnewbies.org/FoundBug
<triss> I'm running a lowlatency kernel......
<Jordan_U> triss: *Better chance of a fix *and* a quicker response...
<triss> I guess I file against that instead?
<Jordan_U> triss: "ubuntu-bug linux" will check what kernel you're currently running and file a bug report against that package.
<triss> oh awesome. thanks Jordan_U I'll have a go.
<Jordan_U> triss: You're welcome.
<Loshki> I need 12.04.4 audio help. If I play audio from e.g. mocp, then other players e.g. youtube on chrome will hang until I manually make mocp give up the audio device, and vice-versa, except mocp doesn't hang, it just complains audio is unavailable. One one 'player' at a time? Is that usual?
<Loshki> s/One one/Only one/
<Jordan_U> Loshki: That is definitely not usual. Did you install 12.04 via the Ubuntu Desktop installer?
<Loshki> Jordan_U: pretty sure I did, and it's been kept up-to-date of course. Does the particular installer matter?
<Jordan_U> Loshki: If you had used the minimal or lubuntu installers you might not have pulseaudio installed.
<Jordan_U> Loshki: Let's check explicitly anyway. Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy pulseaudio".
<host127> Hi, how to run mplayer from this site: http://portablelinuxapps.org on my pendrive?
<host127> :O :O
<Loshki> Jordan_U: it says "Installed: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.4". And of course, ps ax shows it's running :-) Let me know if you still want the details.
<Loshki> Jordan_U: would I get any audio at all if pulseaudio wasn't running?
<host127> Hi, hu hu hu! how to run mplayer from this site: http://portablelinuxapps.org on my pendrive?
<Jordan_U> Loshki: Yes, it would go directly through alsa, which (without dmix) would limit you to one app at a time.
<host127> Representatives from ubuntu will swallow me now forever! Hehehe.
<host127> Hi, hu hu hu! how to run mplayer from this site: http://portablelinuxapps.org on my pendrive?
<Jordan_U> host127: Please be patient, wait at least 5 minutes (usually longer) before repeating your question.
<host127> Okey! I am hungry for 7 years asking the same question.
<host127> Ha? More 7 yeaes?
<sjmikem> Hi, VBox shared clipboard stopped working, possibly after I updated to 4.3.24.  Win8 64bit host, Ubuntu 14 guest
<Loshki> Jordan_U: I see, so pulseaudio might be running, but not actually doing anything (including not responding to pavucontrol). So is it that the apps are (mis)configured to use alsa?
<host127> Huhuhu!
<sjmikem> any ideas?
<LMNOP> just download iy and run it?
<Loshki> sjmikem: downgrading it would prove the point. I suppose you've tried updating the vbox tools?
<sjmikem> Loshki: yeah, was hoping this might ring a bell before I went that route.  Yes, just updated tools.
<rww> host127: changing your IP address is not a good way to resolve your #ubuntu quiet. Go to #ubuntu-ops if you want to do so, thanks.
#ubuntu 2015-03-07
<Loshki> sjmikem: I generally don't upgrade unless I need to. This is why.
<sjmikem> Loshki: That's probably a prudent policy
<LMNOP> hullo?
<Loshki> sjmikem: if it's a real bug, the vbox forums should know about it. On irc, the guy-who-knows may have just logged off.
<Loshki> Jordan_U: thanks, will work it and report back later :-)
<EbonyDark> lol hi
<LMNOP> hullo?
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u?
<Loshki> LMNOP: I think he left...
<cxdvty> how do i install itunes on ubuntu to sync usb devices
<cxdvty> ?
<LMNOP> oh...
<cxdvty> ???
<EbonyDark> ok im trying to use ubunt on VM player
<LMNOP> hi
<Loshki> LMNOP: I call them hit-and-runs. Do *you* need help?
<EbonyDark> and its saying something about how "64 bit operation is not available"
<Loshki> EbonyDark: 32 bit host?
<LMNOP> lol why u call em that
<EbonyDark> yeah I think so
<EbonyDark> it also says my host supports Intel VT-x but it's disabled
<AG_Clinton> Enable it.
<EbonyDark> okay how do I do that
<Loshki> EbonyDark: I don't think you can do that. Because to get the speed, bits of the guest code are run natively where possible.
<AG_Clinton> Go into the BIOS.
<EbonyDark> oh
<EbonyDark> Hmm...
<Loshki> EbonyDark: try what AG_Clinton said though. And check the VM manual on 32-bit host/64-bit guest.
<LMNOP> did it work?
<Loshki> LMNOP: please use nicks, I can't tell who you're talking to.
<LMNOP> no not u
<LMNOP> ebonydark did it
<LMNOP> or no
<cxdvty> ?
<cxdvty> ?
<cxdvty> ?
<cxdvty> ?
<cxdvty> ?
<cxdvty> ?
<EbonyDark> well i have to restart the computer to go into BIOS
<EbonyDark> restart and press F10
<LMNOP> ok right
<Loshki> cxdvty: leaning on your ? key is considered rude. 2nd hit on google is "Itunes 10 Ubuntu Install Tutorial" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIn1oYa10J0. Third hit is how to sync.
<cxdvty> what?
<LMNOP> right it is del i think
<cxdvty> whats a hit
<sonex> anybody know how to recover a system that: i enabled "auto eth1" and "iface eth1 inet dhcp" on. now it won't boot. tried recovery and it hangs too. any way to load the OS partition so I can edit the interfaces file again?
<Loshki> cxdvty: Sorry, a "hit" is a match from a google search.
<cxdvty> Okay
<cxdvty> Please stay here in case of errorsa
<Loshki> cxdvty: Sorry, no promises. That's why it's free :-)
<cxdvty> How did you say I get the syncing to work?
<cxdvty> 2nd hit?
<cxdvty> Loshki: ?
<Loshki> cxdvty: the first posting has a url to the second, which is about syncing. Note that I don't actually know anything about this, I just searched on your behalf. Please work on improving your google skills. It will repay the effort many times over.
<cxdvty> Thank you
<Loshki> You're welcome. Best of luck.
<cxdvty> Installing it did not work
<Loshki> sonex: just the usual way: boot a live cd, then fsck, mount and edit the partition(s).
<Horge> Hi all, I'm having a bit of a graphics issue: I updated to 3.13.0-46-generic yesterday and afterward I was having issues loading the gui correctly. It looks like this http://picpaste.com/photo-2Y5AUHNJ.JPG
<rsully> Any reason `hdparm` shows my drives as only 2TB instead of 3 and 4?
<Horge> The gui is very very very slow, but shell access has been pretty good
<hinnerk> Hi
<chiaretta> ciao
<chiaretta> !list
<ubottu> chiaretta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hinnerk> another question concerning sound card.
<hinnerk> I don't hear anything.
<hinnerk> found the following instructions:
<Horge> I've tried purging the nvidia drivers and reinstalling them, even using a different build, and this is still happening
<hinnerk> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA?redirect=no
<hinnerk> I found that the codec is ALC665.
<hinnerk> but i don't find that id in either of the two files in the manual.
<ax562> what file controls video setting at launch?
<hinnerk> what should i do?
<Horge> ax562: How do I find out which file controls the video settings at launch
<hinnerk> so: how do i fix my sound?
<Horge> Hi all, I'm having a bit of a graphics issue: I updated to 3.13.0-46-generic yesterday and afterward I was having issues loading the gui correctly. It looks like this http://picpaste.com/photo-2Y5AUHNJ.JPG The GUI is very slow to respond, but the rest of the computer and shell seem to be working fine
<MACscr> hmm, i have a 12.04 LTS xen virtual machine running kernel "3.2.0-52-virtual #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 17:03:58 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux". Is this really the newest kernel available for it? apt-get upgrade isnt giving me anything new
<MACscr> ah, nvm, spoke too soon
<umbra_purus> hey. to play windows games in ubuntu do I need any drivers?
<MACscr> guess i had to run dist-upgrade?
<MACscr> umbra_purus: its not going to work without wine, which is pretty horrible
<umbra_purus> I've been CS 1.6 for 2 hours and everythings is good
<umbra_purus> why is it?
<umbra_purus> why is it pretty horrible?
<Horge> #zfsonlinux
<MACscr> well if all you play is decade old games, then yes, you are fine
<LinkPlayzFTW> leave
<umbra_purus> so I can't play anything like Crysis?
<MACscr> the newest one? probably not
<MACscr> at least not with decent response times and graphics, etc
<umbra_purus> but why?
<MACscr> because they are made for a different OS?
<Basketball> when i have no programs running 1500 mb of ram is being used
<umbra_purus> for linux basically wont play the games in high performance even if I have a 290X?
<MACscr> umbra_purus: not games made for windows. correct
<ax562> anyone know what files control video settings at boot?
<MACscr> same goes for trying to play a windows game in osx
<LinkPlayzFTW> Hey, I have a radeon 3000 video card for a desktop, but the graphics drivers are not that up to date, could someone tell me how to get them? Every time I try to use fglrx, the unity bar disappears and the screen resolution changes.
<gmoney> if i have another OS on my hdd and i want to install ubuntu, will it wipe my whole drive, or just the partition with the os on it?
<Loshki> umbra_purus: there is playonlinux, which is wine 'tuned' for gaming. I don't recall if it's free or not. I don't game myself, so I can't comment on it further.
<gmoney> i dont wanna lose all my data
<LinkPlayzFTW> ok
<atal421> i've installed memcached as root, but i'd like another user to have permission to take down memcached processes. how do i do that?
<ax562> gmoney you can create a ext4 and swap partition on you existing hd and install on that
<umbra_purus> Loshki: I'm using playonlinux to start steam but CS condition zero laggs in smoke which no graphics card like mine should do that
<gmoney> anywhere i could find about how to do that?
<Loshki> gmoney: in general, the install will recognize an existing OS and allow you to install alongside it. But there's nothing like a backup to bolster confidence about recovering lost data.
<ax562> google
<gmoney> got it- ill give it a shot, i tried to build my htpc and thought openelec was enough, but i need a more full resource OS
<ax562> recommend using gedit or using the ubuntu install disk and select "try ubuntu (you can use gedit there)"
<Loshki> umbra_purus: windows is also bad under a vm. I understand serious gamers run windows natively, end of story.
<ax562> gmoney meant gparted sorry
<gmoney> ok i got it, here goes
<LinkPlayzFTW> I have a radeon 3000 video card for a desktop, but the graphics drivers are the ones that came with the motherboard. How do I get updated ones?
<internetman> how long should my password for full disk encryption be?
<pavlos> LinkPlayzFTW, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203232/radeon-hd-2000-3000-4000-on-ubuntu-12-04-2-and-higher-fglrx-legacy-unsuppor
<LinkPlayzFTW> ill check it out
<pavlos> LinkPlayzFTW, I just googled "radeon 3000 drivers ubuntu", there are many links, read, and find out which solutions are tagged [solved].
<LinkPlayzFTW> Ok
<Loshki> internetman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461500/is-a-strong-linux-login-password-needed-with-full-disk-encryption-with-a-strong
<internetman> Loshki: cheers
<Loshki> internetman: It's not exactly what you wanted, but it points out that extra long pws don't really buy you much.
<LexVeldhuis> i can help with LVM, ask me anything
<internetman> Loshki: offline attacks is a fear so it buys me some :)
<LexVeldhuis> i'm sorry, do you guys know by any chance which is the ubuntu channel for black people?
<Loshki> LexVeldhuis: not funny. Keep that up, and Someone Who Cares will ban you.
<jesoners> yup
<jesoners> people are rediculous
<Quantos> Ridiculous is an understatement jesoners
<jesoners> right
<LMNOP> hi how can i help u?
<LMNOP> can i help u or no?
<vadimtdr> yes
<LMNOP> hi
<vadimtdr> hi
<LMNOP> hi
<LMNOP> how can i
<ArbeitMachtFrei> what?
<LMNOP> how
<ArbeitMachtFrei> on ubuntu where is the config file where you grant sudo for users whos skin colour is not white?
<somsip> !o4o | ArbeitMachtFrei
<ubottu> ArbeitMachtFrei: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<somsip> ArbeitMachtFrei: so, stop
<SOLIDPIZZA> hello ubuntu, the linux mint help channel told me my question was off topic. could I ask here? I need help installing an old program
<les> Just ask
<somsip> SOLIDPIZZA: you can ask, but why did you ask in mint to start with?
<SOLIDPIZZA> somsip: I'm on linux mint 17
<SOLIDPIZZA> it's apple shake 4
<somsip> SOLIDPIZZA: 'cos this is the ubuntu support channel, and mint is the place to ask.
<SOLIDPIZZA> somsip: they basically told me it was not under their policy. here is the archive.org of the program's page: https://web.archive.org/web/20061028231015/http://www.apple.com/shake/
<somsip> SOLIDPIZZA: understandable. It's just a software package. Nothing to do with ubuntu for sure
<SOLIDPIZZA> somsip: are you saying you'd like me to ask somewhere else?
<SOLIDPIZZA> if so, I can go. I am not sure where to ask
<les> somsip: Shake looks to be a plugin for a an older Apple program that doesn't run on linux much less ubuntu. This does not seem like the proper place.
<SOLIDPIZZA> it runs on linux. I had it before. it's not a plugin it's a compositor
<somsip> SOLIDPIZZA: it makes no different to me, but you wont get support here
<SOLIDPIZZA> somsip: ah. ok
<Loshki> SOLIDPIZZA: I would like to know, however, which version of final cut ever ran on linux? Did it use wine?
<SOLIDPIZZA> Loshki: actually, the page calls it an extension because they wanted more people to buy final cut. it's a standalone program
<SOLIDPIZZA> final cut is not on linux. but shake is
<Loshki> I see it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shake_%28software%29 Doesn't help *you* one bit, though. You would think something with a wikipedia page would have a user group *somewhere*.
<SOLIDPIZZA> maybe I should make one lol. I successfully installed on ubuntu 9.04 I think
<SOLIDPIZZA> or maybe it was 10.04
<smegma> yes
<nmatrix9> Hey guys I was wondering do any of you use drawing tablets?
<smegma> i have drawn once a google nexus 7
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: did you mean a tablet as an input device?
<SOLIDPIZZA> I have. Mine worked out of the box though..
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, no I mean as in drawing table like Wacom Intuos Pen and Touch Medium Tablet
<OerHeks> Apple Magic Trackpad too
<smegma> can you install yum on ubuntu?
<nmatrix9> Like if you are into graphic design and such
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: yeah that's what I meant
<spartix> By removing files from whereis, are we deleting the program in question?
<smegma> how can i install yum on ubuntu?
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: we are talking about the same thing now. what do you need?
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Iam really nervous about getting this http://www.amazon.ca/Wacom-Intuos-Medium-Tablet-CTH680/dp/B00EN27UC2/ref=pd_sim_pc_23?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DGRHPF0VQQ84C10T5E3
<SOLIDPIZZA> spartix: yeah think so
<nmatrix9> I did some research on it's support for Ubuntu and some folks had issues with Ubuntu 14.01+
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: look, same photo right http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/wacom-intuos-pen-touch-tablets-on-linux
<smegma> nobody takes me seriously :(
<jstarcher> if I do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ada0 && dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/ada0 && dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/ada0" is that a pretty good way of wiping a disk?
<SOLIDPIZZA> smegma: I'm not aware if you can do that is all
<OerHeks> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 801 kB, installed size 3201 kB
<smegma> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 956 kB, installed size 2341 kB
<spartix> SOLIDPIZZA: I did a wrong installation by compiling, I removed the source code and the files linked by the wheris command. Is it ok?
<smegma> !man vim
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Nice!  Thanks I appreciate the info.
<smegma> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: good luck with your tablet
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Ok I gonna get it then
<SOLIDPIZZA> i hope it works nmatrix9
<smegma> !kickban ubottu
<duckey> I cant find the SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller driver anywhere. Can I get some help please?
<SOLIDPIZZA> if not, windows would be a potential option
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, May I ask how long have you been using your tablet?
<OerHeks> !bot | smegma plz have fun in prv ms with ubottu
<ubottu> smegma plz have fun in prv ms with ubottu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: I used it for about 5 minutes a few years ago
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Ahhhh Windows would be a horrible option for me.
<compdoc> duckey, I use ubuntu on many amd systems. never had to install a driver for sata
<nmatrix9> duckey, I never had to install drivers for SATA either
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Ah that sucks, it didn't work for you?
<OerHeks> duckey, check the bios, is the controller visible / enabled ?
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: it worked
<SOLIDPIZZA> wasn't very good at drawing xD
<duckey> Well I bought this system from bestbuy
<SOLIDPIZZA> smegma: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+install+yum+on+ubuntu
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Ah lol?
<duckey> It is a windows built pc
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, ok I thought the device was defective then ; )
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, Did you intend to use it for hobby or professionally?
<duckey> And ubuntu installer not reconizin my HDD along with the debian one as well.
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: hobby, what about you?
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, A bit of both
<SOLIDPIZZA> nmatrix9: what sorts of things do you draw?
<duckey> I have consulted numerous forum pages and no results.
<nmatrix9> SOLIDPIZZA, I haven't draw in nearly a decade but a practical need came up where I have to create my own illustrations.  I was heavily into comic book characters.
<OerHeks> duckey, maybe the hdd is GPT ?
<smegma> nmatrix9: link pls
<fatmandown> Hey guys, having some trouble with a USB-to-VGA adapter
<fatmandown> Is there a driver I should be installing specifically?
<duckey> OerHeks, Cant be.
<nmatrix9> smega: I don't have a portfolio online sorry : (
<duckey> It was running no less than a month ago.
<SOLIDPIZZA> fatmandown: I never even heard of that haha. I suspect that you will definitely need to find a driver for that
<fatmandown> I've been trying, but to no avail
<smegma> duckey: you should make a portfolio!
<SOLIDPIZZA> fatmandown: sorry to hear that (unfortunately, I can't help you)
<duckey> Of what. All my errors with computers in a span of 10 years?
<fatmandown> Thanks anyways. Hoping someone will be able to
<SOLIDPIZZA> maybe ask in #linux?
<duckey> Ok
<smegma> do u guys have a serial# for ubuntu?
<smegma> or crack pls
<allstarsnorks2> Hello there. I have just received an error on my Ubuntu 14.04 terminal.
<rypervenche> duckey: Is it a new system? If so, your kernel may not be new enough for it.
<allstarsnorks2> smegma Ubuntu doesn't need a serial what
<duckey> its an hp notebook 15
<smegma> keygen
<les> man the ubuntu keygen has the best mod music
<allstarsnorks2> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming"
<les> shame you can't listen to this smegma
<allstarsnorks2> how do i fix this
<allstarsnorks2> I do not know how to solve that error message
<rypervenche> duckey: This is what you have? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201307-13902/
<duckey> let me see
<smegma> les: you made me feel very nostalgic
<Loshki> "<smegma> nobody takes me seriously :("   <--- Just a guess. Maybe it has something to do with your nick
<OerHeks> allstarsnorks2, what do you want to install on what ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> sometimes apt-get install -f can fix dependencies
<Controlsfreek> any of you guys know the best video driver to use with an ati Radeon 3000?
<allstarsnorks2> Budgie Desktop (or GNOME DE) on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS OerHeks
<Loshki> Never heard of Budgie. Might wanna stick to gnome until you work the bugs out.
<smegma> u guys are all niggurs
<allstarsnorks2> also, may I know if systemd is available for 14.04
<smegma> god what has irc become...
<smegma> oyu can't even make yourself banned nowadays...
<Repthis> hello
<Quantos> Then just leave, I really don't care smegma
<OerHeks> allstarsnorks2, any more info on that? it is not in our repositories
<OerHeks> systemD > 16.04 maybe, but available in 15.04
<allstarsnorks2> OerHaks. Budgie Desktop is an unsupported Ubuntu DE. But here isthe info for Budgie: https://evolve-os.com/budgie/
<Repthis> is systemd being released next cycle?
<Repthis> on ubuntu
<allstarsnorks2> Is there a way to get systemd on 14.04? Heard Ubuntu 14.04 has no systemd.
<OerHeks> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Repthis> fedora 21 has systemd, it was nice trying it out.
<Repthis> i love their terminal too, it looks so clean and clear, i wish i could get on here.
<pavlos> Repthis, until you try grep for files in a dir ...
<Repthis> pavlos haha like logs? journalctl_COMM=sshd
<allstarsnorks2> Installing gnome-shell has a similar result.
<Blue1> what is the advantage of systemd over upstart?
<Repthis> beyond that i know nothing else how to tighten the search result for sshd on systemD. My google searches were not as successful.
<OerHeks> Blue1, the end of reboot.
<Repthis> allstarsnorks2: is gnome-shell easily installable from the repositories.
<Blue1> OerHeks: so it would be possible to update the kernel  or device drivers w/o rebooting?
<allstarsnorks2> Repthis: Don't think so.
<OerHeks> Blue1, yes, realtime patching like the spicetool.
<allstarsnorks2> I'll see if I can install through Synaptic
<Blue1> OerHeks: nice!
<thiebaude> i like that idea of not having to reboot
<allstarsnorks2> I wonder if you can tone down the compiz animation in Ubuntu 14.04
<kg> Hi guys, is there a way to get all dependencies of a package?
<thiebaude> allstarsnorks2, have you tried compiz settings manager?
<kg> Try to install bcmwl-kernel-source offline
<OerHeks> allstarsnorks2, unity-tweak is a nice tool to handle such
<kg> And need all deb files for that
<thiebaude> OerHeks, agree
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> kg, or use the download script in synaptic.
<kg> synaptic?
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool if you do not have it already
<OerHeks> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kg> I'm currently on OSX and installed ubuntu on another partition
<kg> I have no internet connection on ubuntu
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.2 (utopic), package size 1328 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<kg> Thats why I cant use apt-get for example
<OerHeks> kg oh oke, not on ubuntu,..
<thiebaude> kg, try a wireless adapter if you can
<allstarsnorks2> is the error because of the wron server or is it something else
<kg> thiebaude: yea, I just need to install bcmwl-kernel-source, then it should work
<kg> But it has too many dependencies
<thiebaude> ok cool
<whac-a-retro> if I install Ubuntu on my Mac Pro and remove OS X, will I still have to use a Mac/EFI supported GPU?
<somsip> !mac | whac-a-retro
<ubottu> whac-a-retro: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pavlos> kg, does this help?    http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/admin/bcmwl-kernel-source
<kg> pavlos: thats not enough
<kg> dkms for example has a couple of dependencies
<kg> And the packages of them have dependencies
<OerHeks> kg, there is a portable app, cube, to get linux packages, also ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/a/369863
<OerHeks> kg, that post is old, but cube is still active on sourgeforge http://sourceforge.net/projects/camicricube/
<kg> doesnt run on osx :/
<OerHeks> sure
<Repthis> !launchpad | Repthis1
<ubottu> Repthis1: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<OerHeks> oh, no osx.. hmm
<Repthis> !sourceforge | Repthis1
<Repthis> :-(
<kg> http://askubuntu.com/a/510669
<kg> It seems like if I could compile the source code it will include all dependencies
<kg> Could somebody give it a try and compile that please? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/6.30.223.30+bdcom-0ubuntu3
<OerHeks> kg, other solution: use the machine you are working on now, boot live cd, then use the tools to download those files.
<kg> I downloaded a couple of deb
<kg> Will do it manually
<tripelb> can I find out the capacity of my power supply with lshw ? and how can I find in file using more or less?
<kg> gotta switch os now, cya
<thiebaude> kg, good luck
<somsip> tripelb: no
<somsip> tripelb: second question, use / in less. Search not supported in more AFAIK
<Bashing-om> Controlsfreek: AMD dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards. Open source in later releases is your only option ; Else if you realy need FGLRX install release 12.04.1 .. I do stress the .1 release, as that version of Xserver still can use FGLRX .
<newbooter> Getting Disk Full errors when trying to save or copy files, but there is plenty of free diskspace reported by Disks... any advice what I can do to fix this?
<Lathiyades> Hello?
<nomic> hi
<devmarth> newbooter, when you install something from apt-get or just saving files?
<devmarth> actually, either way, run "sudo apt-get clean" and it should clean up some space newbooter
<devmarth> If that does not work, let me know.
<newbooter> Saving files with browser, copying files with pcmanfm
<Lathiyades> I had a suggestion for Ubuntu, but I'm not sure who or where to contact Canonical.
<devmarth> newbooter, refer to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1927867, this should help
<Lathiyades> Does anyone know how I should contact Canonical in that case?
<devmarth> Lathiyades; What's your suggestion?
<kg> Hey guys, could somebody use apt-rdepends do get all dependencies for  bcmwl-kernel-source?
<kg> https://www.howtoforge.com/finding-out-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-debian-ubuntu
<ax562> anyone know what files control video settings at boot?
<devmarth> kg; Have you run: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade before?
<Lathiyades> For the past few years, the only new addition to Ubuntu (It seems like) has been Unity. I was thinking that maybe a Virtual Assistant to go with unity would help a lot with new users.
<kg> devmarth: I dont have a internet connection on my ubuntu installation
<Quantos> ax562, .xinitrc
<ax562> Quantos: where does that live?
<devmarth> kg, try "sudo apt-get -f install blah"
<Quantos> It's a system folder, I just edited it earlier
<Quantos> Let me double check ax562
<kg> devmarth: no internet connection
<devmarth> kg, then youre out of luck ;P
<devmarth> Lathiyades; No need for that. There is documentation.
<devmarth> It would just make Ubuntu more resource hungry
<RudeViper> I am going for the actual install now - but I have a question about the file system - which is A. More stable JFS or EXT4 and which is faster?
<devmarth> However, I am pretty sure someone has made an assistant for Ubuntu which you can install yourself on your own system.
<kg> devmarth
<kg> http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/517
<Quantos> ax562, Try this for some information on it - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xinitrc
<kg> Could you execute that for me?
<devmarth> kg, with what? a remote desktop?
<kg> bcmwl-kernel-source
<kg> No on your ubuntu machine
<devmarth> Sure.
<devmarth> Give me a moment.
<kg> It generates a list of all dependencies + urls
<kg> apt-get --print-uris --yes install bcmwl-kernel-source | grep ^\' | cut -d\' -f2 >downloads.list
<devmarth> kg; It worked successfully. It's still installing but it has done a few things to tell me it is working
<devmarth> And now it has finished.
<kg> oh god, if that works...i'm trying stuff for 3 hours now :D
<jumpkick> Can someone point me at an explanation of what Ubuntu Core Snappy is that explains how it is different and under what circumstances its better then existing Ubuntu?
<devmarth> Why wouldn't you try it yourself? kg
<kg> did it generate a list of dependencies?
<kg> devmarth: I'm using OSX and installed ubuntu on my mac on a second partition
<kg> But I cant get the network card to run
<devmarth> Yes kg, in a seperate file.
<kg> Could you upload it for me?
<devmarth> Install drivers kg
<kg> Yeah, thats what i'm trying but everytime I trying to install a package it tells me that it depends on xyz
<kg> And xyz depends on abc and abc depends on 123
<devmarth> Do the command yourself, and get the file.
<kg> I cant run apt-get on OSX
<kg> And apt-get doesnt run without internet connection
<kg> Could you upload the file or paste the urls on paste.ubuntu.com?
<devmarth> You would have to give me like 15 minutes.
<devmarth> If you are willing to wait 15 minutes, I can.
<kg> How big is that file?
<devmarth> You can't install two things at once and this is a big install, so I won't be able to get the file again for like 10-15 minutes.
<devmarth> The file is small.
<kg> "I won't be able to get the file again for like 10-15 minutes." -> what file?
<devmarth> I think it was 1MB or something, I deleted it so I gotta run the command again when this other install is finished.
<kg> ah okay
<devmarth> I have to generate the list again.
<devmarth> I reccomend running Ubuntu on a VM, so you can have your internet fixed, as well as have an easier way in. But if not, there is an internet driver you can get. Type "Drivers" in the search bar kg
<SrPx> Hey guys, as you might know (or not) I've installed ubuntu on my Macbook Pro Retina, with all the drivers and I've done everything I could. But it didn't work any well: it crashes every 5 mins and it has GPU on 100% of the time (my note BURNS). I want to know: what is the best ubuntu notebook money can buy today?
<devmarth> SrPx, wtf are your specs? thats ridiculous
<SrPx> I want something with a great CPU, GPU, at least 16gb ram, and I want something that sleeps when I close the lid, and wakes up instantly when I open it (like MBPr does) (is there a name for this feature?)
<kg> SrPx: holy shit, did the same but my macbook doesnt do that stuff
<devmarth> SrPx, what are your current specs? that is almost impossible with modern specs
<SrPx> devmarth: core i7 quad 2.2gz, 16gb ram, ssd, nvidia geforce gt 750m
<devmarth> what the shit, that makes NO sense
<SrPx> kg: weird, maybe I did something wrong or installed some wrong driver? :(
<teward> guys keep the swearing to a minimum
<teward> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<devmarth> Probably. Because that is better than my specs.
<SrPx> anyway, I've read at least 2 comments online of people with the same problem so...
<devmarth> SrPx, if you have a problem, its almost a guarantee that someone else had it, which is why any ubuntu forum site is the best place to check
<SrPx> kg: also, do you get the "sleep on lid" feature on your ubuntu macbook? I've read quite clearly online that it is just not possible yet
<SrPx> I prefer to but something that works for ubuntu, devmarth, instead of using a notebook with half support, half missing drivers
<SrPx> to buy *
<devmarth> Reinstall Ubuntu, or try a VM. SrPx
<devmarth> That should not be happening.
<rooted_> lol
<SrPx> brb going to boot ubuntu
<rooted_> XD
<rooted_> :)
<rooted_> so many linux bots
<srpx> So, just booted ubuntu. First problem: brightness set to 100 percent, keyboard backlight too. I have already configured a fix for it following an online guide, but anytime I reboot, same problem again.
<devmarth> ok my install is done kg
<RudeViper> Jordan_U genjix daftykins - re any of you around?
<devmarth> you still want the file?
<kg> yes
<kg> devmarth
<devmarth> Okay, give me a moment to run the command again
<devmarth> What was the link again?
<kg> apt-get --print-uris --yes install bcmwl-kernel-source | grep ^\' | cut -d\' -f2 >downloads.list
<devmarth> Oh nevermind, I can press the up key
<devmarth> Okay pasting now
<devmarth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10554325/ kg
<devmarth> Hope that helped kg
<kg> nope didnt help, but thanks anyway
<kg> Ive installed lubuntu on a vm to execute it
<devmarth> Thats what was outputed. Sorry it didnt help
<devmarth> Okay.
<kg> will give it a try now
<kg> wish me luck
 * devmarth wishes kg luck
<DasEi> kg: I just jumped in; what's the issue ?
<devmarth> He wanted a list of dependencies (whats depended on x, and the depends for that x, and so on)
<devmarth> I have no clue how to do that, so I just did a command he needed to do (he didnt have internet) so I couldnt help much. Hope you can help DasEi
<DasEi> kg: dpkg -i  could help
<devmarth> How the hell did I forget about dpkg
<jesoners> aye ol skiff
<jesoners> aye ol skiff
<DasEi> kg: dpkg --depends also
<jesoners> yyyyyllhhglllggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<CptRageToaster> cat?
<jesoners> sorry
<CptRageToaster> cats always type the best IRC messaged :)
<CptRageToaster> messages*
<jesoners> whats a cat
<CptRageToaster> http://www.roflcat.com/images/cats/xOn_The_Internet_No_One_Knows_You_re_A_Cat.jpg.pagespeed.ic.KGL_x6gIHJ.jpg
<MrCollins> I need some help. Fresh install of latest Ubuntu 14.10 on amd64 via USB stick
<MrCollins> getting kernel panic - not syncing: no working to init found try passing init = option to kernel
<jesoners> oh thanks ... it actually was my mouse
<jesoners> lol
<MrCollins> MSI MS-7641 is my board with nvidia vid card.
<DasEi> MrCollins: safemode working ?
<MrCollins> recovery mode? no
<DasEi> MrCollins: does the usb offer a live session w/o install ?
<MrCollins> yes
<MrCollins> ill boot to it
<DasEi> MrCollins: boot it then, chroot into your HD-OS and do a full updatee/grade first hand,if that doesn't work, we'll see on
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jesoners> does linux run good on a android tv box ...its got ext sd , 1gbram ,dual core a20 board with wifi hdmi usb ports ...  would it be worthy of a  arm distro
<DasEi> MrCollins: just ask again, if my techie-gibberish leaves you stuck
<RudeViper> does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the brtfs journaling file system?
<jesoners> any body try that yet
<MrCollins> ok DasEi its booted
<DasEi> jesoners: you prbly can, but then use an extra slim distro, puppy linux an the like
<DasEi> MrCollins: open a terminnal, become root
<kilks> Hi There, I am on running on ubuntu 14.04, my Ubuntu PC is not being shown in network computer in windows 7. I have installed samba
<jesoners> ok thanks ... my android image is looping so im gonna tru something lightweight
<DasEi> jesoners: I have tried on rather low specs, or use a netinstaller-cd and then choose expert mode, but idk.. such specs, urm and android I'm not firm with
<DasEi> MrCollins: root in terminal  there ?
<aeon-ltd> kilhave you read the wiki page on setting up samba?
<jesoners> me either ...im gonna try it ... parm..puppy for arm... downloading now ..thanks@DasEi
<aeon-ltd> kilks: * above
<DasEi> jesoners: maybe you can echo the result later
<jesoners> ya i will... i will ley everyone know
<DasEi> jesoners: for such ##linux is also a good place
<jesoners> ya im on there also
<jesoners> thanx
<DasEi> np
<aeon-ltd> kilks: no idea how old this is though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<DasEi> MrCollins: root in terminal  there ?
<MrCollins> ok DasEi it wont let me be root....
<MrCollins> says auth failure....
<DasEi> MrCollins: su
<MrCollins> yeah su root
<MrCollins> it asks for password
<MrCollins> i dont know it
<MrCollins> it doesnt let me auth
<MrCollins> I can do sudo commands.....
<DasEi> MrCollins: sudo -i
<MrCollins> ah
<MrCollins> ok im root
<DasEi> k,  fdisk -l
<MrCollins> done
<DasEi> can determine HS's root (/dev/sda5 f.e.)
<DasEi> HD's *
<MrCollins> for linux?
<MrCollins> its /dev/sdb5
<DasEi> yes, your humpling hard-install , ah
<DasEi> mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<MrCollins> done
<DasEi> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<MrCollins> done
<DasEi> mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<MrCollins> done
<DasEi> mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<MrCollins> done
<campbell_s> am i in normalfag irc?
<DasEi> mount --bind /usr /mnt/usr
<DasEi> chroot /mnnt
<jesoners> so many people on here that never talk
<DasEi> chroot /mnt *
<MrCollins> ok
<jesoners> i do the same thing tho...it will run minimized and i dont even know it
<DasEi> MrCollins: now it's like you booted your hd
<MrCollins> ok so run updates?
<MrCollins> cool
<DasEi> MrCollins: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<MrCollins> a bunch of failed to fetch
<MrCollins> it says try --fix-missing
<DasEi> MrCollins: ifconfig   < network up ?
<DasEi> ah, depencies, then
<DasEi> MrCollins: apt-get update --fix-missing
<MrCollins> i dont think its up
<MrCollins> not sure
<MrCollins> i cant ping www.yahoo.com as a test....
<MrCollins> I got an ip from my dhcp
<DasEi> MrCollins: you see any ethX in ifconfig ?
<MrCollins> yes eth0
<DasEi> service networking restart
<DasEi> MrCollins: ping google.com   < result ?
<MrCollins> job failed while stopping
<MrCollins> job is already running
<MrCollins> unknown host google.com
<DasEi> MrCollins: service networking stop
<MrCollins> wait
<DasEi> service networking start
<MrCollins> im pulling pages on my web browser
<MrCollins> i sweart
<DasEi> ping...
<MrCollins> LOL
<MrCollins> im surfing.....
<MrCollins> something is fucky
<DasEi> I wondered alreade, if dhcp is working, there shall be uplink, router fine ?
<MrCollins> yes im on router with this laptop
<MrCollins> ubuntu running
<DasEi> and still can't ping ??
<MrCollins> i swear it says unknown host
<rypervenche> The networking init script doesn't work anymore.
<pavlos> try ping 8.8.8.8
<DasEi> pulling on live or pulling sitess on hd ???  grrr.....
<DasEi> ifdown eth0
<MrCollins> im pulling pages via firefox browser
<DasEi> ifup eth0
<DasEi> ping...
<MrCollins> interface eth0 not configured
<DasEi> see
<MrCollins> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8
<MrCollins> its doing that
<MrCollins> its not resolving dns
<DasEi> you pulled sites from live, not chroot... grrrr
<DasEi> MrCollins: apt-get update --fix-missing
<MrCollins> bunch of failed to fetch
<rypervenche> Did you run "cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/" before chrooting?
<DasEi> so you still can't ping ?
<MrCollins> no sir?
<MrCollins> i can ping 8.8.8.8 it pings that
<rypervenche> Your resolv.conf is probably not properly configured.
<DasEi> rypervenche: no, we'll do
<rypervenche> Ok, I'll leave you to it then.
<DasEi> MrCollins: exit
<DasEi> cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/
<DasEi> chroot  /mnt
<DasEi> and the above tries again
<MrCollins> thereit goes
<MrCollins> updating
<MrCollins> yay!
<MrCollins> ok done
<DasEi> MrCollins: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> update-grub, then exit, then reboot n report, I'll have a coffee now
<MrCollins> ok buddy its pulling the updates....
<MrCollins> thx
<DasEi> MrCollins: keep fingers crossed until your HD boots ;)
<SrPx> How do I configure xmodmap so that ; becomes a dead key and ;a outputs @ ?
<owen1> where should i add my environment variables so they will apply when i ssh to the host? i tried .bashrc, .bash_profile and /etc/profile but nothing works. the command i use is ssh developer@<my-server-ip> "echo $NODE_ENV"
<lotuspsychje> owen1: maybe this can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<DasEi> MrCollins: still in chroot ?
<MrCollins> kernel panic again
<MrCollins> i rebooted man
<pavlos> owen1, depends on the shell defined for user developer at that server
<MrCollins> not syncing no working init found
<DasEi> MrCollins: ic, so no, same chrooting again, then in chroot try update-initramfs
<owen1> pavlos: how to i tell what shell?
<DasEi> after mount /dev/sdb /mnt   issue the symbolic llink for dns
<pavlos> owen1, after you login, type ps, that should tell you what shell. You need to find the passwd entry for developer, it will say which shell is used
<DasEi> after mount /dev/sdb /mnt   issue the symbolic llink for dns  < MrCollins
<owen1> pavlos: i see bash when i run 'ps'
<pavlos> owen1, and if you're logged on to that server, try grep developer /etc/passwd  last field is login shell
<DasEi> MrCollins: though that will take some extra popups, paranoticats could issue an dpkg-reconfigure -a also to circumvent a third chroot
<owen1> pavlos: developer:x:1000:1000:,,,:/home/developer:/bin/bash
<MrCollins> DasEi, ok im terminal again.. i cant scroll up dude....
<DasEi> :) I like this guy, hehe
<pavlos> owen1, so you should be able to set alias in the .bashrc on that server for user developer
<MrCollins> :)
<DasEi> MrCollins: else just ask
<MrCollins> ok im sudi -i
<owen1> pavlos: i have export NODE_ENV=dev in .profile, .bashrc, /etc/profile and .bash_profile
<owen1> but ssh developer@<my-server-ip> "env|grep NODE_ENV"  shows nothing!
<MrCollins> ok i cant scoroll up in xchat for some reason
<MrCollins> i cant get those commands my friend
<DasEi> mount.... cp -L.... the 4 subdirs... chrooot.... update-initramfs && dpkg-reconfigure -a (the latter will produce some popups, just default it)
<MrCollins> can u send those commands in priv chat and that way I got em
<MrCollins> im sorry :(
<DasEi> exit.. reboot..you know that ;;), kI,  I'll query
<MrCollins> I know some stuff man
<MrCollins> im a win admin and linux amateur hehe
<pavlos> owen1, I just added to my .bashrc export DEV=dev then ssh 0 (to myself), typed env and I see the variable set
<owen1> pavlos: i don't ssh like that. i just have ssh command in a bash script
<owen1> when i ssh and run command myself inside the host i can see that environment variable
<owen1> since .bashrc is being sourced
<owen1> bash doesn't source rc files when it's executing a script or with a specified command
<SrPx> nobody2
<ccrider> hello
<ccrider> :P
<SrPx> nobody?*
<ccrider> Question anyone here program?
<pavlos> !ask | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SrPx> pavlos: I have asked already... in one line...
<SrPx> <SrPx> How do I configure xmodmap so that ; becomes a dead key and ;a outputs @ ?
<ccrider> Anyone here program in python?
<lotuspsychje> !python | ccrider
<ubottu> ccrider: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<lotuspsychje> ccrider: check also the #python guys
<pavlos> owen1, so the script ssh into some server, sets an variable. What shell does the script run on?
<ccrider> Yeah i've been programming for a while now python is my favorite language and C++
<owen1> pavlos: the script does not set the variable. it's a bash script that run my webserver and my webserver expect to have NODE_ENV
<ccrider> Any one know why I can't down load Qt creator? I get an error from Software center stating "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<owen1> pavlos: on my production i want to have NODE_ENV=production, on dev i want NODE_ENV=dev etc
<pavlos> owen1, I dont have such a setup so cannot test ... I suspect the webserver scripts might be able to set the var DEV|PROD
<ccrider> pavlos: do you know why I can't down load Qt creator? I get an error from Software center stating "Package dependencies cannot be resolved"
<owen1> pavlos: the webserver reads from the environment variable. the problem is it only works if i ssh to the server myself. not if i run ssh from a bash script .
<owen1> echo $NODE_ENV is fine when i ssh to the server myself
<pavlos> owen1, I suspect you have to fiddle with the webserver config but since I cannot test, I dont know what else to suggest
<owen1> pavlos: should it be export NODE_ENV=dev  or just NODE_ENV=dev ?
<owen1> (in the different files)
<owen1> i use export
<pavlos> owen1, export is to set a var
<owen1> pavlos: that's what i want. to set NODE_ENV
<pavlos> owen1, export NODE_ENV=dev is correct, the issue is where it should go into the webserver config ...
<owen1> pavlos: it's not a webserver actualy. it's a bash script that should read that
<owen1> i have environment=$NODE_ENV; in my bash script
<owen1> on the server
<owen1> and right now it has no value since the NODE_ENV is not defined from some unknown reason
<owen1> it's only working if i ssh myself
<owen1> not when i try to run ssh developer@<my-server> "echo $NODE_ENV"
<pavlos> owen1, cant suggest more, maybe someone else can help
<owen1> pavlos: np. thank you
<Chazor> hello all how is every one doing?
<Chazor> havent been into ubuntu in a while and am having issues getting drivers for the a10-7850k specificaly the catalyst control center any help? :/
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Chazor> drivers from amd site error out in software center
<owen1> i have export NODE_ENV=dev in /etc/environment. why i don't see anything on this command?   ssh developer@<my-server> "source /etc/environment && echo $NODE_ENV"
<owen1> nevermind, i can't use $NODE_ENV since it's being modified on my laptop. env |grep NODE_ENV works!
<owen1> pavlos: ^
<owen1> solved it
<Chazor> found this but cand cd into the directory that i unziped the file to :/ http://askubuntu.com/questions/409171/how-do-i-install-fglrx-on-an-amd-kaveri-machine
<Guest79886> how can i start the compiz at startup
<hhh> hello
<Guest79886> hellooo
<Chazor> for the life of me i cant get the run or the sh file to run in terminal
<Chazor> and double clicking them just opens gedit any help?
<htqp> Chazor: depending on your desktop environment, right click > Run in terminal my work
<Chazor> using unity dont see that option
<Chazor> gnome have that option? was ganna switch to gnome 3 any way
<htqp> then open a terminal (Ctrl+alt+T IIRC) then cd directory/where/script/is
<harikrishnan_> i am using compiz for 3d desktop, but it is not starting at startup please help
<htqp> idk gnome, XFCE has it
<harikrishnan_> i am using XFCE
<Chazor> htqp: i have tried that but it wasnt working
<htqp> Chazor: ? what happens? error message?
<Chazor> so its on my desktop   so cd path would be cd /desktop/driverfolder/script?
<Chazor> nothing happened
<Chazor> when i tried before
<htqp> no, you cd the directory not the script
<hillary> How do i make a fedora17 live usb using ubuntu 14.04LTS
<htqp> and you do not prepend /
<htqp> cd Desktop/whatever
<htqp> hillary: that's a question for channel #fedora
<Chazor> ok so cd desktop/folderondesktop    would bring me into the folder on my desktop?
<htqp> hillary: but see https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<Chazor> k hand on
<htqp> hillary: but you may want debian jessie which is slightly ahead fedora 21, so...
<htqp> Chazor: Linux is case-sensitive, it's Desktop not desktop
<hillary> htgp: how do get it then
<DasEi> MrCollins: still alive ? I accendically closed query, feel free to pm
<hillary> htqp :debian jessie
<Chazor> :/ no such file or directory
<htqp> hillary: ask in channel #debian :)
<htqp> Chazor: then you typed it wrong
<hillary> ok
<Chazor> i try to cd /Desktop and it does the same
<Chazor> no file or directory
<htqp> I explained that before
<htqp> not gonna repeat myself
<Chazor> mis typed ment Desktop/**
<Chazor> nvm
<Chazor> ugh i quit lol ok so in the folder but how to i run the .run script?
<Chazor> reading up to see if you said that
<DasEi> Chazor: /home/USER/Desktop ???
<htqp> ./scriptname.run
<Chazor> k
<Chazor> i couldnt cd into the folder bc the name had a space in it?
<Chazor> thought it would then read Driver_install?
<Chazor> htqp: ty sir i feel like i should have known that
<bynarie> im trying to run gufw, frontend for ufw, and i keep getting an error about "No module named netifaces" - http://pastebin.com/QtVtrsvR
<Lisa_> Wonder if someone can help me, I have a got a complete black screen and a very low resolution login screen after updating to 14.04. Mine is an AMD Turion processor with ATI graphics
<VolUTFan> can anyone help me out with apache2 not seeing simlinks.  I assume its a permission problem, and had it working, but system crashed on me after the fact
<redemptionsong> Hi, I just installed gnuvcviewer on my 14.04. By default it stores whatever it captures (pics, vids, audio) right in the home dir. Has onyone used this application and knows how to change the dafault save location?
<redemptionsong> There's a settings>save location (something like that) - but it doesn't pertain to what I'm asking about.
<redemptionsong> hmm
<SrPx> Is there any way to change the CTRL+TAB shortcut on firefox to CTRL+L, without depending on Firefox keyconfig addon? (It doesn't work when the urlbar is focused).
<chazor> well had to reinstall ubuntu :/
<chazor> catalyst driver errored out and wanted me to reboot but then ubuntu wouldnt boot
<chazor> either way gdm vs lightdm?
<chazor> whats the differance? installing gnome
<Kion> why when I run sudo apt-get upgrade I get the message some packages have been retained, and when I run the update trough the graphic interphase it works?
<chazor> nvm found the diferance
<chazor> differance*
<ratz> hi
<maccam94> i'm running 14.04 lts, and i'm having a strange issue where ipv6 routes keep getting configured despite network-manager being configured to ignore them on this wifi network. can someone help me debug what's going on inside network manager?
<lasko> Hello Hello
<ratz> I am running ubuntu 14.10 64bit, and am i looking for a dvr client to view the cctv camera's. can someone please suggest me some software for it?
<ratz> hey drone, can you please suggest me some software for cctv camera viewer ?
<ratz> lasko, can you please suggest me some software for cctv client ?
<lasko> ratz: I've never personally used it but I've heard good things about ZoneMinder
<ratz> lasko, thank you but honestly i have installed it on pc but did not get any executable
<ratz> lasko, so dont know how to use it
<dadis> hey
<dadis> What is a good book or guide regarding encryption?
<dadis> I want to learn the best way to encrypt data and email
<agent_white> Evenin'
<dadis> agent_white, u the CIA?
<agent_white> ALL AGENTS FALL BACK
<arch-user> how use command "make" so it use less memory?
<dadis> listen to the man
<dadis> arch-user, in arch or ubuntu?
<arch-user> dadis: linux in general
<lasko> ratz: Well I mean if you have a specific issue or question then we can help but I don't think you'll find anyone who will walk you through the setup of a particular type of software.
<dadis> arch-user, you want to research ulimit
<dadis> arch-user, your going to want to run make under a user and limit that users memory
<Sacred-Shadows> hey guys whats the best alternative for cane&able
<lasko> Sacred-Shadows: For the purpose of?
<arch-user> dadis: have limited memory 4gb. But "make" goes over that and then gets computer slow
<dastan> hello
<lasko> dastan: Hello
<dadis> arch-user, did you read what i said?
<dastan> does anyone want to help a ubuntu/linux noob..?
<lasko> !ask | dastan
<dastan> hey lasko!
<ubottu> dastan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sacred-Shadows> arp poisining, dns spoofing, session hijacking, ssl hijacking
<arch-user> dadis: will ulimit tell make to stay under 4gb example?
<ratz> lasko, thank you ... i am trying to look for more solutions on google
<dadis> arch-user, yes
<lasko> Sacred-Shadows: There are plenty of tools available in the open source world which will do those things.
<Sacred-Shadows> any sugestions?
<dastan> i want to play a wii game, but dolphin emulator didn't work. what should I do?
<lasko> Sacred-Shadows: e.g. Ettercap, sstrip, aircrack and countless others.
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: There's really no "replacement" for it... a one of a kind suite offering all those tools. You can do all those things, just with multiple different tools.
<lasko> ^
<Sacred-Shadows> word, thanks guys... im new to this.. how are you sending the messages that notify me?
<lasko> dastan: I'm not familiar with Dolphin Emulator, --- What specifically didn't work?
<dastan> it just didn't  " run"
<dadis> Taking Questions
<dastan> i saw it there in the sidebar but i saw no window
<cfhowlett> dastan, "it" ?
<dadis> what is dolphin emulator, please explain
<lasko> dastan: Are there any logs files associated to the application that you can look at?
<Sacred-Shadows> @lasko did this notify you?
<cfhowlett> !details | dadis
<ubottu> dadis: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lasko> Sacred-Shadows: Yes
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: Try typing the first 3 letters to a person's name you intend to 'mention', hit tab, it should autofill with their name and a colon.
<lasko> Sacred-Shadows: Just having my name in the sentence notifies me.
<dastan> dolphin is an emulator for gamecube and wii games, it actually works with the wiimote controller
<agent_white> _should_ as in I assume you're using an IRC client, not some gimmicky web interface.
<Sacred-Shadows> kk dope thanks lasko and agent_white!!
<Tomek_> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in Wubi, but after upgrade to 14.04 I see an error that init couldn't be found. How to fix this?
<cfhowlett> Tomek_, stop using wubi.  STOP.  it is no longer supported, should not be mentioned and it WILL break 14.04
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: Also just typing their full name... you just 'notified' me in saying that sentence, for instance.
<cfhowlett> Tomek_, 2 choices: dual boot or install ubuntu to windows + virtualbox
<Tomek_> cfhowlett, But what with my previous installment?
<dadis> dastan, try running the program from the command line and paste the output to pastebin
<cfhowlett> Tomek_, 12.04 might still work on wubi.  14.04 will not
<dastan> .-. what is pastebin?
<Tomek_> cfhowlett, But it doesn't solve my problem.
<cfhowlett> !paste | dastan
<dadis> !google dastan
<ubottu> dastan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jirido> Results for dastan on Google:
<jirido> --
<cfhowlett> Tomek_, reinstall 12.04 to wubi
<Tomek_> cfhowlett, Can i downgrade
<cfhowlett> Tomek_, reinstall.  no downgrade option
<dastan> dastan@dastan-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U400:~$ sudo dolphin-emu
<dastan> [sudo] password for dastan:
<dastan> sudo: dolphin-emu: command not found
<dastan> dastan@dastan-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U400:~$ dolphin-emu
<dastan> ^C
<dastan> dastan@dastan-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U400:~$ ^C
<cfhowlett> dastan, and THAT ^^^ is why you should install and use pastebinit.
<dadis> god damnit
<dadis> !language | dadis
<ubottu> dadis, please see my private message
<dadis> wait what
<cfhowlett> dadis, no profanity.  zero tolerance.  adjust your language.
<agent_white> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpigjnKl7nI
<dadis> sorry
<cfhowlett> agent_white, dropping random video links = spam.  stop.
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Understood. Though it was far from random ;P
<dadis> dastan, um, can you please give us the link of what guide you followed to intall this
<cfhowlett> agent_white, fair enough.
<dastan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10554893/
<dastan> wait
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Sorry though, I forgot there isn't a youtube-title eval bot here.
<dastan> ill get it
<dastan> https://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/DolphinUbuntuPackages
<dadis> what is the output of uname -a dastan
<dadis> you can just paste it its one line
<dadis> hopefully
<Mandeep_Singh> I recently did the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and I saw the Linux kernel version 3.13.0-24-generic before I executed. I saw it was downloading the package and installed it but now when I again tested it is same using : cat /proc/version
<dastan> i added the repository, updated, installed, runned the app
<dadis> dastan, im aware
<dastan> but it just don't work
<dadis> HAHA
<cfhowlett> Mandeep_Singh, reboot and it should default to the newest kernel
<dadis> dastan, im your personal ubuntu representative
<dadis> dastan, are you running the latest version of ubuntu?
<Mandeep_Singh> cfhowlett, rebooted already
<dastan> 14.04 LTS 64btis
<dadis> That should work
<dadis> upload a screenshot of your screen when you run  dolphin-emu in terminal
<dastan> i know but it just doens't, i think it must be something like, the wolfenstein game
<cfhowlett> Mandeep_Singh, ubuntu kernel version tends to lag a bit behind the latest linux version.  unless you have a truly pressing need are are comfortable compiling it for yourself, just wait
<dastan> ok
<dastan> i'll
<dadis> dastan, hurry up im tired and dont feel like helping you further
<dastan> im on it
<agent_white> dastan: Run `dolphin-emu -h` to check options you can pass, and see if there's any "verbosity" or debugging modes you can enable.
<Mandeep_Singh> cfhowlett, I had faced problems like : when I suspend ubuntu and then wake it after some time then it restarts. And I asked this here few days back and was advised to use dist-upgrade. Also I am facing bluetooth 'no adapter found' while it was working in window$.
<dadis> agent_white, hes busy
<agent_white> Ah Alrighty.
<mikeliss> Anybody know why my laptop doesnt lock at suspend?
<dastan> http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x103/died_soul/Screenshot%20from%202015-03-07%20020307.png
<dastan> i see the problem in the photo!!
<cfhowlett>  /msg ubottu kernel
<cfhowlett>  /msg ubottu !kernel
<dastan> it seems like i have an extended "desktop"
<dadis> dastan, hahahaha
<dadis> you are absolutely right dastan
<agent_white> mikeliss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17157/how-do-i-stop-the-screen-from-being-locked-on-suspend
<dadis> dastan, and never use photobucket again plz
<dastan> how do i go to that desktop?
<dadis> dastan, imgur.com
<dastan> oh okay
<agent_white> mikeliss: Follow the directions to enter run the command in a terminal, but of course, change 'false' to 'true'
<dadis> dastan, how many monitors are plugged in?
<dastan> 1, but the main display of this laptop is dead
<dadis> you are a piece of work dastan
<dastan> so i use my tv
<dadis> go into display settings and disable the laptop display dastan
<dastan> lol i know sorry
<dadis> or on the laptop press the display button
<dastan> thanks for all the help and patience
<dastan> but im new to ubuntu / linux
<dadis> dastan, hopefully by giving you better support than you pay for from your utility companies you will use and promote ubuntu and linux in the future. am i right?
<dastan> obviously
<dadis> dastan, thank you, carry on
<xmj> good morning
<dadis> dastan, but you have to take a screenshot of the game before i goto sleep plz
<dadis> xmj, hi whats your question i just finished helping a complete noob
<xmj> what's the easiest way to install a .deb file?
<dadis> use a repository
<dadis> a trusted repository
<dadis> xmj, whats the application?
<xmj> the one Ubuntu VM I'm running is... horribly b0rked, doesn't come with unzip, dist-upgrade doesn't work and apt-get install doesn't either
<agent_white> `dpkg -i`
<xmj> agent_white: thanks.
<agent_white> \o
<cfhowlett> xmj, then you shouldn't be using it?
<cfhowlett> reinstall maybe
<dastan> thanks again..! lol i just have the emulator, haven't downloaded any
<dastan> game
<Mandeep_Singh> Is there another way of solving the problem faced in my last message above? Please help.
<xmj> cfhowlett: you're right about that, but right now i have a cleint's client to fix.
<dadis> dastan, ok well fuck off
<dadis> sorry!
<dadis> im sorry!
<dadis> i didn't mean that im serious
<cfhowlett> dadis, you  know better.  stop.  immediately
<dadis> it slipped my bad
<dadis> xmj, why are you trying to fix things by installing a deb?
<dastan> http://imgur.com/zx50ZFz
<Mandeep_Singh> cfhowlett, About what you wanted me to wait? Should I have to compile kernel myself?
<cfhowlett> Mandeep_Singh, not sure that would solve your issue, but it is an option.
<dadis> dastan, did you get the wiimote working with the laptop?
<xmj> dadis: read again
<xmj> dadis: I was trying to install unzip.
<xmj> not fix things
<dadis> ok ignore me
<dastan> somehow i did
<Mandeep_Singh> cfhowlett, okay thanks :) I'll try
<dadis> dastan, good work now your next step is to get a job as a linux system administrator
<xmj> is dadis for real?
 * xmj chuckles
<dadis> :)
<apeskalle> Hello. I have a problem with my NFS server, that I hope you can help me with. I've added a new raidstripe to the nfs server, tar'ed all the data over to it. Deleted the old symlinks in /export, and linked them to the new stipe. But now when I try to mount the exports on the nfsclients, it times out. When I check tcpdump on the nfsserver, it complains about stale filehandles. I've tried rebooting, deleting rmtab, xtab, sm, sm.bak  
<apeskalle> uninstalling nfs server and client with purge and autoremove
<dastan> thanks dadis
<cfhowlett> !server | apeskalle, consider asking the server channel
<ubottu> apeskalle, consider asking the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<xmj> cfhowlett: obviously, you were right, and the 'b0rking' came about through PEBKAC :p
<xmj> love your coffeefree saturday mornings.
<cfhowlett> xmj, many issues do manifest at that juncture
<apeskalle> Thanks. Will do. And sorry for asking in the wrong channel :)
<cfhowlett> apeskalle, best of luck
<xmj> cfhowlett: i know
<xmj> cfhowlett: i'm more familiar with pkg and yum, both 'update' before doing anything else automatically..
<cfhowlett> xmj, don't feel bad.  I ran sudo apt-get update for years before I learned that my system was not actually updated ...
<xmj> i don't lol
<agent_white> xmj: Coffeefree?! I'm praying for you, friend.
<Arab_Aspie> Oh wow
<Arab_Aspie> I'm unbanned now ._.
<MrCollins> I need help. I was in the middle of installing ubuntu and it crashed
<MrCollins> now I cant boot to windows 7. Please help. It says error no such partition entering rescue mode grub rescue
<MrCollins> I just want my windows back and ill mess with Ubuntu later
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | MrCollins, reinstall grub
<ubottu> MrCollins, reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<LinuxNoob112> is someone here skilled in wine
<Sacred-Shadows> hey guys what does the : sign mean in terminal when it is place after a file for example, ettercap-graphical:ettercap.desktop        I am trying to find the configuration file to alter it, can anyone help?
<MrCollins> I had windows installed first, then ubuntu.
<MrCollins> how do i reinstall grub....
<Sacred-Shadows> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ettercap-graphical:ettercap.desktop     *****
<cfhowlett> MrCollins, um .... read the link I sent you?
<rww> Sacred-Shadows: it's just part of the filename
<Sacred-Shadows> rww so its just a single file?
<MrCollins> sorry i see it cfhowlett
<LinuxNoob112> can someone make any sense of this https://justpaste.it/saved/8695614/1e70f8fe
<LinuxNoob112> I tried to run a program with wine
<Sacred-Shadows> How would I find the configeration file for ettercap?
<somsip> LinuxNoob112: if it helps - http://steamcommunity.com/app/323470/discussions/0/617329150709312740/
<gr33n7007h> Sacred-Shadows, `find / -name "etter.conf"`
<LinuxNoob112> Yeah I saw that guy he amazingly got it to work somehow
<gr33n7007h> Sacred-Shadows, it should be in the /etc/ettercap folder
<Sacred-Shadows> nice i found it! thanks gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> np
<Sacred-Shadows> how do i exit insert mode in vim??
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: ESC
<Sacred-Shadows> thank u agent-white
<Sacred-Shadows> how do i go to command mode in vim?
<Sacred-Shadows> agent_white how do i enter command mode in vim?
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: What do you mean
<agent_white> 'command mode' ? -- what are you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> Sacred-Shadows, man vim
<agent_white> ^^ The vim man pages are VERY extensive... or run `vimtutor`
<agent_white> For a introduction to vim.
<xmj> just hit esc ?
<Pr070cal> hi guys i bought a digispark yesterday and im having major problems getting it working
<agent_white> That's normal mode... vim is a modal editor.
<Sacred-Shadows> I finished editing the ettercap conf file and I want to save and then quit but whenever I try and type in :w (even after i have hit esc) it just starts typing in the file again
<Pr070cal> im running 64bit ubuntu
<Pr070cal> and digispark need 32 bit libusb
<gr33n7007h> Sacred-Shadows, :x should do it
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: Hit ESC, then type (without the quotes) ":wq"
<Pr070cal> how can i install libusb 32bit version on 64bit ubuntu
<agent_white> or "ZZ" (hold shift, press z twice)
<Pr070cal> it has dependencies too so i cant just swap it out
<Pr070cal> please help
<Sacred-Shadows> ah i got it now im tripin thankyou
<agent_white> Pr070cal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29665/how-do-i-apt-get-a-32-bit-package-on-a-64-bit-installation/358937#358937
<Sacred-Shadows> erg wtf when i try and quit i keep getting this msg "E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: ":wq!"
<agent_white> Sacred-Shadows: Or since you didn't write anything new, ":q!"
<Sacred-Shadows> "etter.conf" E212: cant open file for writing
<Sacred-Shadows> :
<agent_white> Heh... do you need to be root?
<Sacred-Shadows> just got it with the :q!
<Sacred-Shadows> i dont think so not yet
<legallic> hi, I would need help I am in a tty in Ubuntu 14.10 : something broke the sidebar and it does not show anymore. what do I need to reinstall to make it work?
<Pr070cal> agent_white: i tried that still didnt work
<legallic> Ubuntu officiel/classic
<legallic> (using irssi here)
<legallic> thanks
<agent_white> Pr070cal: What do you mean "doesn't work?"
<Pr070cal> shouldnt i be able to use lib-compat or something but hasnt it been replaced
<Pr070cal> libusb 64 version is already installed
<Pr070cal> so i tried to install libusb:i386 but it doesnt work
<legallic> anyone can tell me what unity needs to make the sidebar and dash working?
<secter> hello
<lasko> secter: Hello
<backbox> hi
<backbox> any one here
<lasko> Yes.
<lasko> Hello
<backbox> helloooooo
<backbox> hi
<secter> hi
<cfhowlett> !ask | backbox, don't be silly
<ubottu> backbox, don't be silly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<backbox> how r u?
<backbox> ur name plz
<cfhowlett> backbox, ask your ubuntu question
<Pr070cal> ok it might not be installing because i have a broken cache
<secter> why does the cd drive not show
<secter> i have two and only one shows at a time
<Pr070cal> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies.  libgnuradio-osmosdr0.0.0 : Depends: libgnuradio-iqbalance but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Pr070cal> if i try -f then it has errors and doesnt complete
<Pr070cal> i might reinstall ubuntu latest version
<agent_white> Pr070cal: What exactly are you trying to do?
<secter> ok, im using xubuntu because ubuntu lags on my computer
<agent_white> Do you know your unity bar is broken because of libusb? Or are these two separate issues?
<secter> copying cds
<agent_white> I'm having trouble understanding your issue.
<secter> as in 2 at a time
<agent_white> (aimed at Pr070cal)
<Pr070cal> just trying to remove the errors with apt-get and trying to get libusb working
<secter> only 1 works at a time
<lasko> secter: How are these CD-ROMs connected? USB, or built-in?
<secter> built in, sata
<lasko> secter: and do you see them when you type "sudo lshw" in a terminal?
<tomek_> Hi. What's the best app to virtualize Windows 7 under Ubuntu?
<lasko> tomek_: You can use Virtualbox.
 * lasko is afk for about 20
<secter> lasko: Yes, they are there
<secter> lasko: both drives are mounted
<secter> lasko: DVD+-RW GSA-H31N, DVD-RAM writer  never mind.
<Sacred-Shadows> how to I find the name of a computer thats on my network when i only have the ip adress?
<Anoniem4l> Sacred-Shadows: that's not related to #ubuntu
<alyosama> hi all
<Anoniem4l> Sacred-Shadows: ask on ##networking
<gr33n7007h> Sacred-Shadows, if you got ruby this will work: ruby -rsocket -e 'puts Socket.gethostbyaddr("192.168.0.254".split(".").map(&:to_i).pack("C*"))[0]'
<Sacred-Shadows> ruby?
<gr33n7007h> Sacred-Shadows, type in terminal: ruby -v
<gr33n7007h> or python -V
<Sacred-Shadows> what do you recomend?
<gr33n7007h> recommend?
<Sacred-Shadows> ruby or python? or is it the same thing
<Anoniem4l> type both?....
<gr33n7007h> prolly python as it's shorter
<Sacred-Shadows> kk thx u
<Sacred-Shadows> what is the -V command, Python 2.7.6 showed up
<Anoniem4l> -Version
<gr33n7007h> Sacred-Shadows, copy and paste this in terminal change ip address of course: python -c 'import socket; print socket.gethostbyaddr("192.168.0.254")[0]'
<Sacred-Shadows> kk ill try it
<OerHeks> Type in terminal: arp -a # It will show all host name in LAN whether it is Linux or windows.
<OerHeks> or nslookup xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
 * gr33n7007h must be programming to much :D
<m1dnight_> guys, I'm having my server remount my root fs as read only
<m1dnight_> I have a copy of dmesg
<m1dnight_> could somebody give me some pointers please?
<m1dnight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10555266/
<mun> hi
<mun> how is ps -ef different to ps aux?
<gr33n7007h> mun different flags to show different output
<m1dnight_> I think my disk will be broken. It's strange because it's not a year old, I think
<m1dnight_> It's always possible, I know that, but i'd just be suprised :)
<mun> gr33n7007h: but what more does aux give compared to -ef?
<_war10ck_> mun: man ps, this will give you more information
<gr33n7007h> mun, ps --help all will tell you :)
<ame> i am getting this error and cant switch to root mode and also i cant see shutdown panel also on my desktop" sudo:effective uid is not 0,is sudo installed setuid root?"
<ame> Network has been disconnected automatically and even external harddisk i cannot connect
<ame> Can anybody give me solutioon for this problem
<_war10ck_> ame,
<ame> _warl0ck:yes
<_war10ck_> I donot have a system at the moment, so what i say is based on understanding
<_war10ck_> Can you shut down the system and reboot
<ame> _war10ck_:yes i have done that
<ame> still my computer is like that and its going on slow tooo
<_war10ck_> This has happened to me too, most of the time fixed with a reboot
<anti-unix> hi
<ame> _war10ck_:but i have rebooted nearly three times
<_war10ck_> ame : write top
<ame> _war10ck_:means??
<_war10ck_> In the terminal and check what is eating up your ram
<iDeck> sudo top
<ame> write top:okay then
<_war10ck_> Only top i would suggest
<_war10ck_> No sudo
<_war10ck_> ame : what do you see?
<ame> write top:cupsd
<ame> write top:cupsd eating much RAM
<_war10ck_> Only type top in the command line
<_war10ck_> Okay cupsd...
<ame> _war10ck_:sorry wrongly typed that write
<ame> _war10ck_:i have typed only top and cupsd eating mcuh RAM
<iDeck> you have a printer?
<ame> _war10ck_:yes
<kevinde> I'm planning on reinstalling my ubuntu server from scratch, but wonder if I should pick the 14.10 minimal cd or 14.04
<kevinde> is 14.10 stable yet?
<kevinde> or is this still a beta release
<LooserOuting> Hi. I just downloaded the mini.iso. it shopuld be a 32mb CD Image. But instead it's DVD-Image. I am tying to make a usb-install-stick with usb-creator-gtk but it fails because my usb stick is only 4gb.
<rww> kevinde: 14.04 has long-term support and is generally better for servers. Both are stable; the current devel release is 15.04
<rww> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<dmiles_akf> my sshd is hacked?   http://pastebin.com/bEuN5h3t
<kevinde> ok, thank you
<dmiles_akf> i blocked two 2 IPs it was going after
<dmiles_akf> 10 minutes later its going for two new ones
<dmiles_akf> it looks like some torish thngs from china?
<vikas> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 14.10 and have a 4 GB ram but its running very slow, can anyone please help me out in figuring out the reason?
<Giwrgaras> are there any good free games in ubuntu?
<haruspexx> vikas an ssd .disk might increase the speed
<vikas> haruspexx, yeah  but I use it on a pc with just 2 GB of ram and no ssd and an inferior processor still it runs way faster in that, any reasons why?
<madocat> Hello
<iDeck> abandon ship
<internetman> i get this bug on my fresh installed ubuntu 14.10(64) server https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [High,Triaged]
<internetman> if it doesnt seem to crash my system, is this a dangerous bug? or can I just leave it like this if it doesnt seem to affect me. it only shows up on my first TTY login
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<est31> Hello, what can be the cause for build error "internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1)"?
<est31> I've eliminated missing RAM and HDD space
<est31> also, sometimes the error appears sometimes not
<ioria> est31, how much ram do you have ?
<est31> 3 GB
<ioria> est31, swap  ?
<est31> no
<ioria> est31, any heavy  precess  running  ?
<est31> its on travis, but I asked here because travis runs 12.04 ;)
<est31> (so nothing else)
<htqp> are you really sure that 3 gb is sufficient
<christophe_> Ive rand a smart test on the disk and it seems clean
<ioria> est31, check 'top' command
<christophe_> what else can I do to test it?
<christophe_> I don't mind formatting it, if that needst o be done
<est31> I compiled that file on a machine with 2 GB htqp
<est31> ioria, I run free -m , and it shows me < 100 MB alloced RAM
<htqp> you may check the kind of signal via strace -e signal yourcommand
<ioria> est31, you  cold try adding a swap  file
<ioria> est31, but it's unlike
<est31> doing that just to be sure
<RudeViper> does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the brtfs journaling file system?
<htqp> RudeViper: don't ask to ask, just state your question and be patient
<m1dnight___> hmm, Ive used gnoe disk utility, it says that the self-test failed but I dont know where the output is?
<m1dnight___> any clues?
<RudeViper> I am trying to decide which file system I should be using for the home file/game server... According to what I have read the btrfs file system is supposed to be faster - but don't know if it is actually stable yet... I need all the other volumes except the actual os volume to be readable and writeable across the home network. So the question is should I be using ntfs - ext4 -btrfs or what? the
<RudeViper> system is cobbled together using some old hard drives I had laing around - drives are 1tb, 250 GB, 2 160 GB 00GB and a 120 GB.
<RudeViper> note the game server portion is basically going to be just a private internal network onl minecraft server -
<est31> not good. swap isn't allowed :/
<htqp> RudeViper: btrfs works fine on 14.04, as long as you don't have a lot of random writes in huge files (databases, VMs, etc.)
<ioria> est31, not allowed  ?
<est31> travis
<varaindemian> any faster ubuntu distro? I have enough system resources :D
<est31> swapon: /swap: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<htqp> sudo swapon
<est31> I did sudo
<est31> issue is they dont allow it
<est31> somehow they patched the kernel or something like that
<est31> I guess so that nobody "abuses" this
<ioria> est31, try sudo  su
<est31> I am executing it as root
<ioria> est31, maybe it possible  mount a swap file  on  usb device
<htqp> RudeViper: for best performance, have a subvolume in a different device (it is not done automatically yet, but a prio= mount option or similar one is planned)
<est31> ioria, its on a virtual server.
<ioria> est31, vSphere web client?
<est31> ioria, travis ci
<ioria> est31, sorry , found just this, https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/issues/4640
<est31> ioria, thanks
<mhenrixon> Anyone know why this is happening on ubuntu 14 ? https://gist.github.com/mhenrixon/3b4ae8652d4a00e78144
<varaindemian> any faster ubuntu distro? I have enough system resources :D
<xyzwhatever> help, in virtualbox my stupid ubuntu only allows certain resolutions, how can I make it change resolution when I resize the window automatically??
<xyzwhatever> i have the guest additions installed
<jzp113> hi
<jzp113> how to exchange cap and ctrl
<Ben64> varaindemian: theres not a speed limit on ubuntu...
<htqp> xyzwhatever: open the Scale mode in the virtual machine menu
<pgnome> anyone try lubuntu?   I tried the live cd and the resolution is wrong... screen is distorted....
<pgnome> screen is stretched... unusable...
<BluesKaj> pgnome, old pc and grphics ?
<omar_> test
<htqp> pastebinit returns "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key" on 14.04 - how to solve?
<htqp> ok, it seems pastebinit is currently broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/1427394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427394 in pastebinit "api_dev_key for pastebin.com is invalid" [Undecided,New]
<pgnome> BluesKaj, no... I just wanted to test it for a friend on my pc
<pgnome> they have an older pc
<laylessza> hi :)
<kg> Hey guys, I have a list of packages I got to install on a lubuntu system without internet connection (trying to install the wifi driver)
<kg> http://pastie.org/10007164
<pgnome> but, mine is not really old... have a fairly recent nvidia card, intel q6600 cpu, 8gb ram
<kg> Is there a way to download these package with one command or something?
<BluesKaj> pgnome, how old? any specs available for the pc you want to install lubuntu on?
<pgnome> BluesKaj, I'm just wondering why the devs don't pre-configure Lubuntu to start with generic drivers...so that you can get a workable screen at start up
<ullaullaulla> Hello
<pgnome> who cares what computer it is?!?
<pgnome> it's old... I didn't try it on that one yet... I tried it on a modern computer
<pgnome> is there some way to get a shell or enter a command before it boots up the graphical de?
<pgnome> I probably need 'nomodeset' or vga = 771
<pgnome> ?
<laylessza> Hi all, i would to ask that question: why freeze my ubuntu studio when system starting ? anyway ubuntu studio is great i love it only then freeze, and I dont know why ?
<BluesKaj> pgnome, it's age gives us an idea whether it can even run a modern OS, even a lightweight
<pgnome> BlueKaj, okay... I believe it's an old Compaq Deskpro EN SFF
<pgnome> I installed lubuntu on one I own, a long time ago
<pgnome> I think ubuntu was at 12.04 or thereabouts, though
<gokulakrishna> Hi, yesterday I couldn't get soundsettings window to open. I removed, reinstalled pulseaudio, pavucontrol. Now the soundsettings window opens but everything in it is grayed out and not clickable. I get this error message when I run "gnome-control-center sound" to open SoundSetings. (gnome-control-center:7185): sound-cc-panel-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: Connection refused  Is there a way to fix this? Thanks.
<Abhijit> hello.
<tsoutseki_> hey, everyone. i am taking a programming class and i need some help with a (basic) algorithm. could anyone help me? or maybe suggest a channel? thanks a lot.
<Abhijit> i installed ubuntu 14.10 on a lenovo laptop already having working windows 8.1. i pressed esc to boot into pen drive (ubuntu live). installer did not had any option for install alongside windows. i already created seperate unalloacted partion from inside windows for this new ubuntu. now my ubuntu is installed but i cant see windows option in grub. how to make it detect windows and boot into windows?
<Abhijit> tsoutseki_, ##programming
<tsoutseki_> thanks
<Guest67535> I'm trying to install ubuntu server from a fresh usb drive, on a fresh drive and while booting it gives me failed to mount /dev/sdba on /media: invalid arguments
<Guest67535> anyone have an idea?
<Hannspree23> join #defocus
<Hannspree23> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<zteam> Hi all!
<freeeghsy> HI there  I have problem installing UBUNTU  with wubi , I keep getting this error "Root file system not defined. Please correct this from partitioning menu""
<Guest67535> ill try to format the disk first
<freeeghsy> Guest67535> I am installing iut dual boot with windows ,
<Guest67535> im not. clean system
<zteam> I have just installed Xubuntu 14.10 inside VirtualBox, but I can't get it to scale up the VMs window properly, I have installed the guest-additions too, but it won't work properly, my host OS is Ubuntu 14.10 and the DKMS package is installed on the host as well
<Caroga> hi all!
<zteam> what can be wrong?
<Caroga> is it needed to define a default gateway in the routing table from ubuntu server when trying to create a proxied network ?
<freeeghsy> Help please ??
<Abhijit> zteam, please install all the updates on your host machine.
<Abhijit> ztane, and then reboot
<Abhijit> zteam,  and then reboot
<BluesKaj> freeeghsy, just ask your question
<Abhijit> zteam, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && reboot
<zteam> Abhijit, will do :-)
<Abhijit> zteam, do this in both host and guest.
<freeeghsy> BluesKaj ; HI there  I have problem installing UBUNTU  with wubi , I keep getting this error "Root file system not defined. Please correct this from partitioning menu""
<SchrodingersScat> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<gokulakrishna> Hi, yesterday I couldn't get soundsettings window to open. I removed, reinstalled pulseaudio, pavucontrol. Now the soundsettings window opens but everything in it is grayed out and not clickable. I get this error message when I run "gnome-control-center sound" to open SoundSetings. "(gnome-control-center:7185): sound-cc-panel-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: Connection refused"  Is there a way to fix this? Thanks.
<Abhijit> freeeghsy, lately wubi is not recommended with windows 8
<ubuntuser13> Hello Friends, i installed ubuntu-emulator and  type sudo ubuntu-emulator create myinstance, it started downloading ubuntu touch devel version 1 approx 3321mb. when it completes approx 242mb it stopped downloading. Is there any way to download ubuntu image manually for Emulator.
<BluesKaj> !wubi | freeeghsy
<tsoutseki_> Abhijit, no one's helping @ programming channel :(
<ubottu> freeeghsy: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<ubuntuser13> sorry 321mb.
<Abhijit> tsoutseki_, generaly its active and we get help. dont know what happend today. try stackoverflow.
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't  the way to run a linux OS anyway , it's just a file running on a windows OS
<Abhijit> tsoutseki_, i mean the site not the channel.
<dingus1> consider dual boot windows/ubuntu it works for me. windows was installed first.
<TheEagerPadawan> is there a way to open office formats (eg docx etc) on linux with having the layout going bonkers? Or even better installing the office suite on linux
<Abhijit> TheEagerPadawan, no. use open formats or google docs
<Abhijit> and/or that is.
<SchrodingersScat> TheEagerPadawan: in my experience that can be hit or miss, some of my legacy documents work fine, others do get quite jumbled.  I blame office.
<TheEagerPadawan> what about using wine or crossover?
<Rory> TheEagerPadawan: Possible, but better to use MS Office to save it to open document format in the first place
<TheEagerPadawan> i'm playing to move to linux full time after windows 7 stop being supported (which is still quite some time) but still
<TheEagerPadawan> yes but then again if you save it in the open format - the layout suffers
<Rory> pdf will preserve layout perfectly at the expense of editing
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, playOnLinux can help you with installing Microsoft Office in wine, but I don't know how good it will work
<TheEagerPadawan> yeah pdf is an open format for the get go but sadly you can't edit it easily
<TheEagerPadawan> zteam i may experiment with it, but it whould be handy to find somebody who has experience with it already ^^
<Pratik151> Hey, I want to install ubuntu along with windows 7, i downloaded ubuntu iso file, so before installing should i do shrink volume from disk management?
<raphinesse> Hey, I'm having a hard time getting the 14.10 installer to recognize an existing win7 installation. Neither os-prober nor the installer recognize it. The partition layout (mbr-based) seems fine to me. I booted with the noefi option too. All to no avail. I'm a bit lost and would appreciate any help :)
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: you can download old versions of every adobe program on the adobe website for free
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, if you only want to fix your own documents they can be resaved in ODF format by MS Office
<BluesKaj> !VM | fre
<ubottu> fre: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: there sure are some for editing pdf
<TheEagerPadawan> @patrik151 i whould create a seperate parition (which you can do by shrinking) for your windows and linux
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, I believe it mentioned in winehq
<TheEagerPadawan> leonara, seems like not an optimal way to go
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: i didnt really read the problem just read something about editing and pdf
<TheEagerPadawan> zteam: hmmm i experimented with open formats before and they also f up my layout (thnx bill)
<TheEagerPadawan> leonora: the issue is having office documents in a linux format, and i'm want to be able to edit them
<TheEagerPadawan> with out losing the layout that has been done in microsoft
<TheEagerPadawan> erm windows that is ^^
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, Well, that's you get then you using Microsoft prodcuts I'm afraid :-/
<TheEagerPadawan> tl;dr porting issues
<Pratik151> <TheEagerPadawan> : i am new :( and i need some more thing. So while installing there will be option to create partition?
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: :P can't really help you with that. Why not just use another program on win thats compatible with linux ^^
<TheEagerPadawan> erm lol legacy support -> other people who sent me docx files
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, check winehq and you will probably find some information there about how good MS office works in wine
<TheEagerPadawan> erm can somebody help pratik151 on his dual/boot
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: awesome
<zteam> Abhijit, upgrade done, gonna try to reboot now :-)
<TheEagerPadawan> some people are just not willing to use open formats
<TheEagerPadawan> and i don't like microsoft too much (you get the idea?)
<Abhijit> ok
<zteam> Pratik151, yes it will ask you how you want to repartion your disc :-)
<Pratik151> ok ty
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: yeah totally.
<TheEagerPadawan> @zteam from what i understood he was trying to dualboot his system
<TheEagerPadawan> and i advised to create to separate paritions one for both of the os's
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, okey :-)
<TheEagerPadawan> whould go with three actually one for both os's and a data one (probably fat based since linux is wonky about ntfs)
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, then I missreaded it :-)
<Leonora_> is there an english help channel for ubuntu, btw?
<TheEagerPadawan> lol this is the one ^^
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: oh -.- thought i was in ubuntuusers ^^ and there's always this disclaimer from chanserv
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, no, Linux can handle NTFS just fine these days, I was using a NTFS drive with inside Linux for years :-)
<SchrodingersScat> TheEagerPadawan: could also try to docx > pdf then open in something like inkscape, but best to ditch outdated formats.
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, FAT is a quite ugly filesystem
<TheEagerPadawan> zteam: had issues with read, write though
<TheEagerPadawan> couple of years ago that is  <-- me is getting old
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, okey BRB
<TheEagerPadawan> @leonra the channel topic says it all : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10
<raphinesse> Has no one got any advice regarding my problem? I've been through dozens of related threads last night and just can't seem to find the culprit
<dreamcat4^> i dualboot and use UFS v2.01 filesystem now, instead of ntfs (or FAT32)
<Anoniem4l> could somebody point me to the correct installation "walk-through" for ATI/AMD driver installation? I tried $ sudo apt-get install fglrx but this came up http://pastebin.com/KMgRkcwv and I don't want to break anything
<Leonora_> TheEagerPadawan: yeah i got it now too ... -.-
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan,I'm back
<TheEagerPadawan> gratz ^^
<TheEagerPadawan> i'm out soon ... going to do some channel hopping regarding my office troubles
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, well I never had any issues with NTFS in Linux it is considered stable since 2008 I believe
<TheEagerPadawan> zteam: i recalled i got some write issues for a NTFS usb stick somewhere in 2011
<BluesKaj> raphinesse, try booting as you already do, but with secure boot disabled,...that might work
<ioria> raphinesse, secure boot enabled ?
<TheEagerPadawan> see you guys around
<zteam> TheEagerPadawan, okey, that was probably due to some errors in the filesystem or something :)
<raphinesse> Secure Boot is disabled, as is the option to enable it
<Guest67535> guys, can anyone help me? I can't seem to install ubuntu server from thumbdrive
<Guest67535> ive googled a bit.. but can't find it
<raphinesse> CSM or what's it's name is enabled too
<Guest67535> I get the error "failed to read file from cdrom"
<Guest67535> I found an answer on askubuntu that told me to mkdir /cdrom and then mount my usb driv there but it says the resource is busy
<Guest67535> any help?
<raphinesse> I can't force BIOS mode though, that's why I tried with the noefi switch
<ioria> raphinesse, do youwant dual-boot ?
<zteam> Guest67535, what tool did you use to burn it on your thumb drive?
<raphinesse> ioria: yes I do
<raphinesse> Guest67535: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest67535> hmm, umount /cdrom worked, then did mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom, the files are there when I navigate there
<Guest67535> but installer still tells me it cant read the files
<Guest67535> anyone...?
<ioria> raphinesse, have you  already partitionedthe  disk in advance ?
<raphinesse> Guest67535: sorry, I assumed windows
<zteam> Guest67535, what tool did you use?
<raphinesse> ioria: mom, partition layout coming
<Guest67535> raphinesse, I tried the gnome tool, figured Id try lili on windows but the result is the same
<Guest67535> Im thinking i should try another thumb drive atm
<Guest67535> running ubuntu desktop in live mode did work though
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/ygSZHF1X
<Guest67535> So since the drive is new I formatted it to ext4 in there but that didnt seem to be the problem
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<raphinesse> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10556019/
<ioria> raphinesse, and you  don't get  the "Install them side by side" ?
<zteam> Guest67535,well, there is a trick that usually works dd if=/path_to_ubuntu.iso of=/dev/usb-drive
<HikaruBG> how to install Western Digital MyCloud software on Ubuntu
<Guest67535> strange, I tried to boot in uefi mode now, same error. However, when I navigate to /cdrom it shows me the contents of the drive though
<raphinesse> ioria: no I don't. neither the installer nor os-prober recognizes the win7 installation
<HikaruBG> the Western Digital made their app available to Windows and MAC OS only
<HikaruBG> ?
<Guest67535> zteam, Ill try it that way, protip :) thnx
<zteam> Guest67535, that will clone your iso to the usb-drive
<Guest67535> okay, its busy! thanks for your reply zteam ! if it doesnt work, ill be back! :>
<zteam> Guest67535, you are welcome
<ioria> raphinesse, 'try ubuntu' works?
<zteam> HikaruBG, you can always try it with wine
<raphinesse> ioaria: I'm writing from the live system right now
<HikaruBG> zteam, I  have - installation unsuccessful :)
 * Guest67535 throws kisses, hugs or beers to zteam 
<Guest67535> it worked :)
<ioria> raphinesse, have you  tried  GParted ?
<zteam> Guest67535, yes, that little trick usually works then it doesn't work tools such as UnetBootin
<rednovae> if i switch from unity to another window manager, some application file menus do not work correctly. is there something i need to do?
<raphinesse> ioria: erm, I ran it and it basically shows me the same correct layout that parted shows me. Plus the unallocated space I freed for ubuntu that is. It shows the partitions just fine. But I just can't seem to get the installer to recognize them as a windows installation
<r0x_> to change distro?
<ioria> raphinesse, maybe  gpt  issue?
<raphinesse> ioria: I mean I know I could go for the manual way, but I'd rather have grub2 automatically create the win boot entries
<raphinesse> ioara: I don't think so
<dfib> grub-update
<raphinesse> dfib: tl;dr not yet installed and os-prober does not find any windows installations
<zteam> raphinesse, try to reboot into windows and run  chkdsk c: /R and these partions
<Trudko> Hi guys if I have  LAN harddrive how do I access it in ubuntu?
<ioria> raphinesse, gdisk -l
<Trudko> through command line...
<raphinesse> ioaria: the partitioning is the untouched fujitsu partitioning
<zteam> raphinesse, also make sure you don't hibernate before you install
<raphinesse> ioaria: aside from the freed space
<Guest67535> Trudko, mount it using samba, I guess?
<Guest67535> I'm assuming it's a NAS or something?
<raphinesse> zteam: did not, will try
<raphinesse> ioaria: will do
<tnkhanh> Hi is KDE Frameworks in ubuntu packages yet?
<Trudko> Guest67535: yes and I can open it but I am not sure whats link to it
<Guest67535> Trudko, you can mount it using /etc/fstab
<Guest67535> and you can then mount it on (for example) on /media/nas
<Trudko> If I right click to get properties it sais afp://WDMyCloud but cd afp://WDMyCloud doesnt work
<Guest67535> /192.168.1.130/storage  /media/serverstorage  cifs  username=christophe,password=supers3cr3t,sec=ntlm,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<Guest67535> this is what I have in my /etc/fstab, for example
<raphinesse> ioria: sorry for getting your nick wrong :)
<Guest67535> (note: it are actually 2 slashes //192..)
<ioria> raphinesse, np
<dingus1> raphinesse, I just learned this. "type a few letters of the nick then press tab"
<raphinesse> ioria: gdisk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10556146/
<tnkhanh> dingus1: I think he did it but missed who said what
<dingus1> k
<raphinesse> dingus1: nice to know. thanks a lot!
<tnkhanh> raphinesse: I thought everyone knew that :s
<SchrodingersScat> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raphinesse> tnkhanh: nah, I seldomly use irc
<tnkhanh> oh is KDE Frameworks in ubuntu packages yet?
<ioria> raphinesse, what is   windows  RE ?
<ioria> ah.. ok
<raphinesse> ioria:  it's the windows bootloader i suppose
<ioria> raphinesse, Gparted says  nothing about gpt   ?
<raphinesse> ioria: no, no gpt complaint's at all. like I said, the partitioning is the factory default for the machine, except for my shrinking of the data partition. so i doubt there ever was gpt partitioning present
<raphinesse> zteam: do you really think chkdsk could fix anything? I would prefer to avoid the long wait...
<hmmmmmm> where can i get some tech support?
<hmmmmmm> i'm failing at installing
<EriC^^> hmmmmmm, please explain what's happening
<hmmmmmm> okay
<hmmmmmm> i have this pc from ~2005
<hmmmmmm> windows vista
<hmmmmmm> i made a ubuntu disk
<hmmmmmm> it boots
<hmmmmmm> i get to the screen where i can select to install ubuntu
<hmmmmmm> and then there's a screen full of error messages
<yeats> hmmmmmm: how much RAM does this computer have?
<hmmmmmm> 2 gig
<EriC^^> you mean the try or install ubuntu screen?
<hmmmmmm> i've tried both install and try
<hmmmmmm> same thing happens
<EriC^^> what happens when you try
<hmmmmmm> gimme a sec, i'll try to copy the error message
<EriC^^> ok
<hmmmmmm> channel 0x00007edc [unknown] BAR/PFIFO_READ/FB reason: PAGE_SYSTEM_ONLY [<numbers>] nouveau E[<more numbers>] trapped read at 0x0000000000
<hmmmmmm> whole screen full of that
<dingus1> hmmmmmm, what GPU - graphics card do you have?
<EriC^^> hmmmmmm, ^ also did you try booting with nomodeset ?
<hmmmmmm> nvidia, i can't recall the model
<hmmmmmm> i have had trouble before with this card's drivers
<hmmmmmm> i'll try that
<dingus1> nouveau is the default graphics driver for ubuntu it supports most GPU. But it is often better to get the driver from the company that made the card.
<raphinesse> how can I determine if I'm runnung in EFI or BIOS mode?
<He4dShOt> hello
<ChrisP1948> I am getting so frustrated with my 14.04.2 system locking up every 1 1/2 days or so that I'm about ready to find another distro. This has been going on for about the past 9 or 10 kernel versions. Usually with the "kernel: [182499.820012] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle" notation in my syslog and a black screen with just the mouse cursor that will move. No amount of CTRL>ALT>* can get yo
<ChrisP1948> u to a login screen. Todays lockup was the same black screen but nothing in my syslog. I've filed a bug at launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1402331 and there is one also at freedesktop.org on this same issue - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75394. Memory checks good with memtest. Anyone with any ideas on this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1402331 in linux (Ubuntu) "System will periodically lockup with [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 75394 in DRM/Intel "System hangs randomly with error message: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... render ring idle" [Critical,Needinfo]
<EriC^^> raphinesse, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<hmmmmmm> i tried eriC's suggestion, i get the same error message
<He4dShOt> does somone know how I can place a call from ubuntu to a bluetooth connected phone?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: I guess I'm runnung EFI mode if the file exists?
<EriC^^> yes
<raphinesse> EriC^^: any idea why that is when I booted with noefi witch?
<Guest67535> Hmm, I don't seem to be able to mount my drive anymore in Ubuntu.
<raphinesse> EriC^^: *switch
<EriC^^> raphinesse, you mean you set noefi in the bios?
<Guest67535> parted /dev/sdb print shows me it's NTFS though. So I tried ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk but it fails
<EriC^^> raphinesse, if you get a boot options menu, you should have an option to boot the usb uefi or bios usually
<raphinesse> EriC^^: no, can't force it in the BIOS. thus I used the kernel option (or what it's called) "noefi" (press e in grub, edit command, etc)
<Guest35778> 195.46.111.63:7347
<EriC^^> Guest67535, what's it say when you try to mount it?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, oh ok
<raphinesse> EriC^^: no, I can't choose. Or I'm blind. Could not belive it myself. No option to force legacy in the Setup menu or the boot menu anywhere
<Guest67535> EriC^^, I just figured the error out! :) It appeared to be sdb2, instead of sdb1
<Guest67535> I didnt notice right away in parted
<Guest67535> sdb1 is a "microsoft reserved partition"
<raphinesse> geez, seems like that damn laptop got the best of me. Would just kill the windows installation if it was mine, but 10/10 gf wouldn't approve ;)
<EriC^^> raphinesse, is windows installed in uefi?
<EriC^^> Guest67535, great :)
<EriC^^> raphinesse, btw it could be an option called CSM
<raphinesse> EriC^^: MBR AFAIKT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10556019/, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10556146/
<EriC^^> raphinesse, anyways if windows is installed in uefi you'll need to install ubuntu in uefi too
<EriC^^> raphinesse, i see
<hmmmmmm> can I somehow boot without using the graphics adapter?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: yes, the CSM option is activated. But it seems to be optional only. As in "provide legacy fallback if needed, don't force BIOS mode"
<EriC^^> raphinesse, well if you can't boot the usb in bios mode, you could install ubuntu in uefi mode i guess
<raphinesse> EriC^^: Just to get me up to speed: Am I correct to assume that Win7 is NOT installed in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, use Something else in the partitioning menu and create the partitions, and then boot the live usb when it's done, and chroot into it and install the grub-pc package
<EriC^^> raphinesse, it could work
<EriC^^> raphinesse, yeah it's in bios mode
<raphinesse> EriC^^: the "could" is what kept me from going down that road ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !warranty
<raphinesse> EriC^^: is my Girlfriends machine after all ^^
<EriC^^> raphinesse, i think it would work actually
<EriC^^> raphinesse, you'll need to create an efi partition, a tiny one, i think it will install fine
<EriC^^> i've someone ask here once and he appeared to had installed ubuntu in uefi mode and he had a msdos partition table
<EriC^^> so i guess it will install fine, and you'll just need to chroot and install grub-pc and nuke the efi partition or just leave it
<iamwhoiam> EriC^^: i have installed ubuntu in uefi mode, yet to idead what you mean msdos partition tble
<frotz47> why does the dist-upgrade break the system, but the gui updater does not?
<iamwhoiam> *no idea
<EriC^^> iamwhoiam, gpt and msdos are partition tables, uefi usually uses gpt
<raphinesse> EriC^^: i appreciate the help, but I really felt better if it would work Like It Was Supposed To (tm) :/
<EriC^^> raphinesse, do you have a windows recovery ?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: so the reason why the installer won't find the win7 installation is indeed because ubuntu refuses to boot into BIOS mode
<raphinesse> EriC^^: *?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, if it doesn't work you could just boot it and write the windows mbr again
<iamwhoiam> EriC^^: i thought it was by default the lack of msdos tables in uefi mode. Plus, i had no need to change something, though a lot of efforts to make a distro install
<EriC^^> ubuntu shouldn't touch anything if you use the Something else option
<EriC^^> raphinesse, you could even dd the mbr and dd it back if you wanted
<EriC^^> raphinesse, hmm?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, no that's not true
<EriC^^> raphinesse, it could not find the partition if it had stray gpt data there
<EriC^^> raphinesse, if it had win8 before with uefi and somebody converted it to win7 with msdos
<hinnerk> Hi! I have an issue with sound - or rather I don't have any. I found a manual that explained where to look for the proper information and settings, only I didn't find my specific codecs (ALC665). What can I do?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: I just read that an ubuntu installation which was booted in uefi mode wil not detect any BIOs mode os-installations...
<EriC^^> iamwhoiam, yeah it's usually smooth install more or less
<mlnp> Hello is this a place to ask questions concering lubuntu?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, nope i dont think that's true
<EriC^^> raphinesse, did you check that you're indeed booted in uefi mode? ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi ?
<iamwhoiam> raphinesse: if previous os were booting in bios mode, why would ubuntu boot in uefi?
<EriC^^> mlnp, here or #lubuntu
<mlnp> thanks much
<raphinesse> EriC^^: this was the output: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 Mar  7 13:56 /sys/firmware/efi
<raphinesse> EriC^^: so I guess uefi?
<EriC^^> ok, so you are booted in uefi mode
<EriC^^> type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<EriC^^> wait a sec
<EriC^^> nevermind
<raphinesse> EriC^^: that just complains about the non zero aligned partition or something like that
<EriC^^> ok, so in the installer, did you press Something else?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems in some OSes.
<EriC^^> nevermind
<raphinesse> EriC^^: I did not, but actually your suggested path of action sounds rather doable
<raphinesse> EriC^^: just one concern on my side: os-prober does not detect my win install now. And AFAIK it is used by grub to create the windows boot entries. So would the problem not remain after manual installation?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, do you have a windows recovery cd?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: No, I don't. Not where I am right now
<EriC^^> raphinesse, it might be cause it's only looking for .efi files
<EriC^^> anyways you can always manually add it and chainload win7
<EriC^^> raphinesse, well that's a big concern
<EriC^^> you could dd the mbr and save it
<raphinesse> EriC^^: will I lose the manually created entries on kernel updates?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: or rather have to recreate them?
<EriC^^> dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/mbr.img bs=512 count=1
<EriC^^> raphinesse, no, you'll add it in /etc/grub.d in the 40_custom file
<EriC^^> it will regenerate every time you run update-grub or install a new kernel
<raphinesse> EriC^^: all right. that were about all of my concerns XD
<raphinesse> EriC^^: I just wanted it to be simple for onnce ;)
<EriC^^> raphinesse, did you try the boot options?
<EriC^^> it's kind of odd you can't choose how to boot the usb
<raphinesse> EriC^^: elaborate, please
<EriC^^> there should be something for sure
<raphinesse> EriC^^: oh, i see
<EriC^^> raphinesse, well i press esc i get can go to boot options
<EriC^^> usually you can specify what to boot on the fly, and there's an entry for the usb in uefi mode and bios mode
<daelman> and ?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: I don't quite belive it myself
<EriC^^> if the uefi is in legacy mode right now, and it somehow boots the usb in uefi by default, then there has to be a boot options menu to boot it in bios on the fly
<EriC^^> raphinesse, i think there is for sure
<raphinesse> EriC^^: will take a look again. I'll have to admit that it was a long night yesterday...
<EriC^^> or maybe an option in the bios about usb booting, though on the fly menu is more likely
<raphinesse> EriC^^: is there a log of this channel? I'm on webchat and might have to refer to this conversation...
<EriC^^> !irclogs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<raphinesse> EriC^^: thanks a lot. brb
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> ok
<sp1ky> My server is borked after running do-release-upgrade (13.10 to 14.04). SSH sessions end right after login on both the normal port and the recovery port. The SSH session I used to initiate the upgrade is still alive but no commands will run (e.g. -bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory). They also don't execute with from absolute paths ($ /bin/ls). Any advice?
<yart> hello. after removing 'lightdm' 'sudo apt-get autoremove' wants to remove my whole display manager. any keywords or solutions how to fix this?
<user4i> helo all,which room is right room for proxifier and socks questions please
<cfhowlett> yart lightdm is default in ubuntu. why remove it?
<yart> cfhowlett: i used slim til i saw that it's abadoned
<dingus1> hi, this maybe a dumb question: how do I view my mount points. during the ubuntu install I selected "/" and "/home", etc?
<k1l> dingus1: type "mount" in terminal
<cfhowlett> dingus1, not dumb at all
<cfhowlett> dingus1, gparted will show you graphicaly
<cfhowlett> *graphically*
<user4i> questions about proxifier and socks where can i ask them please
<bruce927> I'm using a realtek RTL8723BE on kernel 3.19.0 and I'm getting a lot of intermittent connection issues. Where it seems to still have the connection, but just doesn't send or receive any traffic
<bruce927> What logs do I need to look in to try and debug what's going on?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: There really seems to be nothing to force a BIOS mode boot -_-
<xyzwhatever> how can i turn of those stupid animations when opening/closing windows?
<raphinesse> EriC^^: Damn Phoenix SecureCore Tiano or Fujitsu or whoever is responsible for such restricting firmware...
<xyzwhatever> the "appearance" menu has terribly little options
<bryan> xyzwhatever.  easy.  switch to ubuntu.
<xyzwhatever> wat the hell u think I use
<k1l> xyzwhatever: use ubuntu-tweak-tool
<xyzwhatever> ok...
<k1l> *unity-tweak-tool
<mpa984__1> hey anyone know how to change color theme in the irc client 'irssi'?
<EriC^> 1 sec
<EriC^> raphinesse:
<EriC^^> raphinesse, oh ok
<molavy> hi
<EriC^^> raphinesse, if you do go on along with what i suggested be sure to dd the mbr first or get a win7 recovery cd
<raphinesse> EriC^^: dd'd it just now
<EriC^^> raphinesse, ok, copy it to another usb or upload it somewhere or something
<raphinesse> EriC^^: it's on the windows system partition. if that should be gone the mbr has little woth anyhow ;)
<EriC^^> if the partition table somehow gets corrupted you can restore it with that though
<EriC^^> if it's on that fs it'll be gone if that happens i guess
<raphinesse> EriC^^: good point. and here i was thinking i figured it all out XD
<AegNuddel> what do I do if something from the software center "Requires installation of untrusted packages?"
<raphinesse> EriC^^: However I still can't believe I was not able to boot the live system in BIOS mode :/
<EriC^^> AegNuddel, Jusy Say No.
<EriC^^> j/k depends on whether you know the author and the packages and what they do etc.
<AegNuddel> EriC^, duh it's something I want.
<AegNuddel> something I recently studied
<AegNuddel> tried repair...did nothing
<EriC^^> raphinesse, yeah that's really hard to grasp
<EriC^^> AegNuddel, what do you mean?
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/ygSZHF1X
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, which motherboard is it anyways?
<EriC^^> raphinesse, or laptop etc.
<raphinesse> EriC^^: hold on a sec
<raphinesse> EriC^^: It's a Fujitsu Lifebook AH532
<raphinesse> EriC^^: now I have to start looking around for recommended partition layouts.
<raphinesse> EriC^^: Why can't it just work out of the box for once :(
<Naughty_By_Natur> gpt!
<raphinesse> Naughty_By_Natur: ?
<AegNuddel> EriC^^, back.  sorry breakfast.
<AegNuddel> EriC^^, compositing software.
<AegNuddel> composite composite-data
<AegNuddel> are the pakages
<Naughty_By_Natur> Guyz! anyone know what is/are the best package(s) for rooting android on linux
<AegNuddel> packages
<Naughty_By_Natur> AgeNuddel : What packages?
<AegNuddel> I also told updates to install and it seems to be stuck at applying changes
<AegNuddel> composite composite-data naughty_by_natur
<AegNuddel> my cancel button is grayed out...
<AegNuddel> for installing updates
<AegNuddel> but nothing is happening
<JethroTux> I can't get to work autostart files in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart nor ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, any entries I write do not work. what am I doing wrong?
<aardmark> I have a question: my ubuntu server is performing a ton of outbound HTTP requests. Can someone give me some suggestions on figuring out how to investigate?
<FUBremsstrahlung> thats right
<FUBremsstrahlung> im a motherfucking untouchable
<FUBremsstrahlung> YOU FUCKS
<cfhowlett> !ops | FUBremsstrahlung
<ubottu> FUBremsstrahlung: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * FUBremsstrahlung massages ishanyx 's clit
<AegNuddel> oh there.  hard-to-find dialog had appeared
<ntsp> aardmark try tcpdump
<ntsp> should output all tcp data sent
<aardmark> ntsp, thanks for the suggestion. my brother used netstat -tnp to find more details
<aardmark> @ntsp we've identified the destination hosts' ip addresses
<William2855> Hello! Is it ok to ask technical questions here?
<ntsp> William2855 yes, this is a tech support channel, for ubuntu ofc
<William2855> I've been trying to install since last night, and It looks like the installer is checking some source ID's which arent found. It's been going for over 12 hours.
<William2855> Has anyone hit anything like this?
<ntsp> William2855 can you pastebin the log files?
<ObrienDave> William2855, could be a mirror problem. can you try a different source mirror?
<Tenda> Hi. I am using Lubuntu and a USB headset. Unfortunaltey, I don't find a way to get it work. Do you know how to change the sound settings in Lubuntu so that there comes sound from my headset?
<jhutchins> William2855: Typical installs take less than 30 minutes.
<ntsp> jhutchins 30 mins? takes 3 on my SSD
<pavlos> Tenda, dmesg should show if it recognizes the headset, then you can bring Sounds settings to config
<jhutchins> ntsp: I rather doubt that.
<raphinesse> ntsp:  3 < 30
<William2855> I'm not sure how to pastebin the log files. I made the usb installer using pendrive linux.
<pavlos> ntsp, 3 miutes ??? what do you have 32 cores?
<ntsp> raphinesse I know :P just sayin 30 misn sounds like too long.
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | William2855
<ubottu> William2855: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ntsp> pavlos no I install offline so its a matter from copying from USB to SSD over USB 3 which makes it utterly fast
<jhutchins> William2855: You probably don't have logs if you don't have a completed installation.  Could you describe the process, and where it seems to hang?
<William2855> It's on the "creating ext4 file system for / in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)..."
<William2855> It's just after selecting the type of install.
<jhutchins> William2855: Which is how big?
<William2855> I honestly don't remember how big the drive is. I want to say 500 gb. About the individual partitions, I don't know.
<jhutchins> William2855: That sounds like possibly a bad iso image.  Did you check the md5sum?
<William2855> I did not. I'm assuming the md5sum is one of the files in the iso?
<jhutchins> William2855: It's in a file on the download sites.
<jhutchins> William2855: The other possibility is a serious hardware problem - like a bad disk.
<dingus1> William2855, easy type md5sum filename in an xterm.
<dingus1> then look at the md5sum provided by the download site
<jhutchins> dingus1: You are assuming he has a working installation, which is contrary to the narrative.
<dingus1> my bad, sry
<simon>  /la 5
<ntsp> jhutchins if he hasn't, how is he talking to us :p
<simon> whoops
<ntsp> he has a working computer at least
<jhutchins> dingus1: Although he obviously has SOMETHING that works for irc.
<William2855> When I just boot from te flash drive, it works just fine.
<ObrienDave> flash drive is not loading OS 100% like an install
<AegNuddel> I tried to install some software, but I can't seem to find where it installed
<SchrodingersScat> AegNuddel: can try which
<ObrienDave> which software?
<AegNuddel> yppa manager
<htqp> AegNuddel: what softw exactly
<AegNuddel> y ppa manager...
<ObrienDave> look in menu under system
<mircx1> Hola i try install postfix in ubuntu 12 and i get error http://pastebin.com/Nzc7CevY
<mircx1> this my first time i install postfix
<AegNuddel> don't see anything...
<ObrienDave> sometimes a relog helps
<dingus1> Is there a Spanish speaking help channel for ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> !es | dingus1
<ubottu> dingus1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dingus1> ObrienDave, ty
<ObrienDave> yw
<rnat> mircx1: it clearly states the error is in /etc/postfix/main.cf. Open it and fix myhostname value to match hostname command. Then run service postfix reload and check how it is.
<mircx1> where?
<mircx1> this one line?
<mircx1> rnat
<mircx1> in here i need change
<mircx1> smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
<mircx1> rnat you there?
<AegNuddel> still can't find y ppa manager...
<ObrienDave> a reinstall might be in order
<internetman> I am going through the official postfix docs before install here. They say that there is some code which needs to be updated forkup dovecot SASL to work but I cant figure out where to find help. Any ideas ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto#Make_Dovecot_listen_for_authentication_requests
<internetman> Needs to be updated for ubuntu versions 12.04 and above that is
<AegNuddel> oh this is weird
<P-Usr> Is there a javascript channel please?
<Amm0n> ##javascript
<mircx1> Hola i try install postfix in ubuntu 12 and i get error http://pastebin.com/Nzc7CevY
<ankit_> how to send a message to particular person ??
<P-Usr> Thank you
<pavlos> AegNuddel, you could run updatedb then locate y-ppa | grep bin to find where the executable is ... I dont know how to find which menu it is installed on.
<mircx1> how i can fix the error
<mircx1> warning: valid_hostname: invalid character 32(decimal): 192.168.1.12 25
<ObrienDave> ankit_, right click their name, open conversation window
<AegNuddel> can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<ankit_> thanks
<Opqw> Is someone using Tox?
<pavlos> AegNuddel, sudo updatedb
<AegNuddel> hmm
<andreas_> hi
<user123321> hi
<matt__> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<matt__> I am trying to install rpm, so I can install a .rpm file
<AegNuddel> hmm tried twice...
<thebwt> matt__: you should use 'alien' to convert it to a deb
<matt__> thebwt, I installed alien, but what is this: sudo apt-get install alien
<matt__> sorry
<matt__> thebwt, Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<matt__> sudo -i
<thebwt> 'sudo alien pkg.rpm'
<matt__> thebwt, then how do i install that?
<pavlos> AegNuddel, installed y--ppa-manager, the menu is under System Tools
<thebwt> matt__:  did the conversion work?
<AegNuddel> W:GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 175B884292C4BEFD Launchpad PPA for GNOME Split, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/openmetaverse/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binar
<AegNuddel> y-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<AegNuddel> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<teward> AegNuddel: use pastebin instead.
<Dayshine> On boot my VirtualBox Ubuntu just shows a blinking underscore in the top left. I can swap to terminal, but I don't know how to diagnose the Desktop from there, any ideas?
<AegNuddel> pavlos, there's what has been happening.  had no idea the text was that long.
<AegNuddel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557284/
<teward> AegNuddel: well you have three problems here.
<AegNuddel> yes teward ?
<teward> AegNuddel: first, the mirror is returning a BADSIG error for the US mirror you're on.  Secondly, a badsig for PPA.  Thirdly, one of your PPAs you have does not publish for Precise (hence the 404)
<teward> AegNuddel: the 404 can easily be fixed - remove that PPA from your apt sources
<teward> AegNuddel: i think you'd have to bug the canonical sysadmins to get a badsig issue fixed, but I don't know how to easily fix that or contact those people
<teward> AegNuddel: for the PPA badsig, Launchpad Admins might have to look at it to get an idea of what's broke
<teward> AegNuddel: but that 404 is easily fixable
<teward> AegNuddel: alternatively you can wait a little bit to see if the issues resolve themselves
<AegNuddel> I get something different if I switch to main server
<AegNuddel> ok there it is
<AegNuddel> stupid us mirror
<teward> AegNuddel: as for the PPA badsig, you might ask #launchpad or informt he maintainers of that PPA that's returning the BADSIG
<teward> AegNuddel: that 404 PPA you have to just remove though
<AegNuddel> teward, switched to main server
<AegNuddel> downloaded y ppa fine
<ObrienDave> \o/
<mazzy> http://imgur.com/E0MclPl
<mazzy> anyone notice something wrong in this configuration?
<mazzy> I need to forward packets from a eth1 interface to eth0 interface
<daftykins> just that you used an image to share text :)
<daftykins> also, that's not ubuntu
<daftykins> so please take it to the relevant channel, most likely CentOS?
<mazzy> yes it centos but it is the same configuration that doesn't work on ubuntu
<mazzy> I have tried this config on ubuntu
<mazzy> then I could make you the same question
<daftykins> sorry, but your query is irrelevant when not on the appropriate platform. i'd recommend you go try ##networking
<mazzy> and post configuration on ubuntu
<mazzy> ok daftykins
<AegNuddel> ok that is not what I thought...
<matt__> thebwt, yes
<matt__> thebwt, I have a new folder ICAClient-13.0.0.256735/debian
<ftptiago> chat ubuntu Brasil?
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ftptiago> ok
<AegNuddel> I am trying to Force Quit a program but it won't go
<bekks> AegNuddel: Which program, and how do you try?
<t4to> hey guys dows anyone know if the xps13 ships with ubuntu yet?
<AegNuddel> bekks tried using right click, and kill
<daftykins> t4to: i would call up Dell, they get paid to answer these questions :)
<AegNuddel> says it is a garbage   process id ... composite
<bekks> AegNuddel: Can you tell us teh exact error message you get?
<t4to> daftykins: ok thanks
<matt__> How do I install a debian folder?
<bekks> matt__: You domt install folders at all.
<bekks> matt__: What are you actually trying?
<matt__> bekks, I want to install citirix.  The file I downloaded is a .rpm.  I used
<matt__> sudo alien ICA....rpm
<bekks> matt__: Thats not even a debian package file.
<clmclm> matt__: .rpm is not possible
<clmclm> matt__: there are ways but it's not suggested
<matt__> ICAClient-13.0.0.256735-0.x86_64.rpm
<matt__> clmclm, bekks, How can I install ICAClient-13.0.0.256735-0.x86_64.rpm
<clmclm> matt__: can you download a .deb-file?
<AegNuddel> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557463/
<matt__> clmclm, yes
<clmclm> matt__: use that instead. .deb is a debian package
<matt__> clmclm, ok then software center recognizes it
<bekks> matt__: You dont. Download the deb file instead.
<clmclm> matt__: you can install it with 'dpkg -i <yourfile>.deb'
<m1dnight_> guys, when I do apt-get install I get a lot of output from what seems to be samba, is this normal?
<m1dnight_> Ill try to make a pastebin of it, hold on
<AegNuddel> hmm
<m1dnight_> hmm, can't reproduce
<matt__> clmclm, How do I install java? I don't see a .deb
<clmclm> matt__, ubuntu?
<matt__> Y
<daftykins> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<clmclm> matt__, i have no idea, don't use ubuntu but use the ubuntu wiki. it's very simple: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
 * comodo_dragon hisses
<AegNuddel> <oh it was the gui only that wpuldn't quit
<newbooter> My partitions have free space, but when I try to copy a (small) file with pcmanfm I get the message: Error splicing file: No space left on device. Same if I try to save something from the browser. But Disks reports that I have free space (which I do). Same problem when trying to save to home, system partition, external USB stick and external USB HD. Could anyone provide some advice on how to diagnose / fix this?
<clmclm> 'df -h' output?
<newbooter> clmclm, are you referring to my issue?
<clmclm> newbooter yes sry
<newbooter> Ok no prob thnx.
<raw_> Is ther any way we can limit the max memory of a partilular process(as in custom process which is created by infinite loop in a simple shell script).
<newbooter> Hm good call clmclm. DF reports that my home partition is full (7.9 M left), even though Disks says 652 MB free...
<newbooter> What to do?
<daftykins> newbooter: partitions tend to have a 5% reserved for root user configuration
<daftykins> though 650MB doesn't sound quite like 5% of anything modern :D
<clmclm> :D
<newbooter> Heh correct
<clmclm> could there be bad sectors?
<newbooter> But it reported 658M free earlier, and I added a GB throught Gparted via another Linux install.
<daftykins> clmclm: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> clmclm: oh sorry, you mean for newbooter
<newbooter> So there should be about 1.6 GB free.
<clmclm> no problem
<newbooter> Ok daftykins one moment
<daftykins> i doubt it's disk health related, but it's so easy to check it never hurts
<newbooter> I hope it will let me instaal those tools and it won't say disk full...
<clmclm> it should not install on home partition
<mircx1> Hola i try install postfix in ubuntu 12 and i get error http://pastebin.com/Nzc7CevY
<daftykins> newbooter: yeah all that will go to /
<daftykins> they're tiny, too
<newbooter> Ok
<daftykins> mircx1: looks like you've specified an IP address instead of a hostname during configuration
<mircx1> how?
<clmclm> sma
<daftykins> mircx1: i don't know, never installed postfix. what do your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname look like? (use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share them)
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> i set this
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557620/
<mircx1> daftykins
<daftykins> mircx1: as in that's in a config file you entered manually?
<daftykins> yeah that's 100% wrong :)
<clmclm> yes
<mircx1> why?
<mircx1> i inside to /etc/hostname
<mircx1> and i see there ubuntu
<mircx1> i need change?
<clmclm> hostname is the name of your machine
<mircx1> like how? 127.0.0.1?
<clmclm> like 'ubuntu-john'
<clmclm> no it's just a name
<mircx1> ok
<daftykins> mircx1: as above i asked for you to pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname - can you open them in a text editor then paste them into paste.ubuntu.com to share?
<daftykins> email is something which fundamentally relies upon DNS to function, having an IP is gonna be an unhappy customer
<newbooter> smartmon installed... running smartctl /device gives me Permission Denied
<newbooter> Do I need to do sudo smartctl?
<bekks> newbooter: Yes.
<daftykins> newbooter: oh did i mess up, lets see
<clmclm> newbooter: use sudo?
<daftykins> nah my command was correct.
<daftykins> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<newbooter> WIth sudo it works, but the system is installed on a USB stick. Is smartmon only for SMART disks?
<daftykins> oooooh
<clmclm> ^
<daftykins> it is, yes
<newbooter> Sorry should have mentioned that
<daftykins> newbooter: so this disk space issue, did you post a df -h yet? "df -h | pastebinit" if not
<mircx1> daftykins
<mircx1> look
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557644/
<mircx1> this what i see in hosts
<newbooter> Yes df gives me /dev/sdb6        12G   11G  8,4M 100% /home
<newbooter> So the problem is probably that system see /home as full
<mircx1> and i get from my internet something other ip
<daftykins> mircx1: is that really exactly as it reads? or did you edit "ubuntu.ubuntu-domain" ?
<newbooter> But Disks says 658MB free.
<mircx1> where i need change? in host?
<daftykins> mircx1: you can't ask me questions until you answer mine :) take it slowly...
<clmclm> newbooter: your filebrowser says 658mb free?
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> sorry this my first time
<daftykins> newbooter: why are you running an OS from a flash drive? :)
<daftykins> hilariously i was trying to convince people to stop doing this a lot recently
<mircx1> lol i no the best in this :) anyway i try to understand
<daftykins> mircx1: so is that really exactly as it reads? or did you edit the paste to "ubuntu.ubuntu-domain" ?
<newbooter> Bc I have no other option (older laptop). But are there known issues with running from USB?
<newbooter> clmclm: will check. One moment.
<daftykins> newbooter: flash drives just aren't made for it, if you let it put a swap file on there, that drive is gonna die
<t7> is there a way to install packages in a container or something so they are only running when i want them? (like a thin VM)
<bekks> t7: Just use a vm.
<mircx1> ok i change this
<daftykins> mircx1: i'm looking for a 'yes' or 'no' :)
<daftykins> mircx1: for example, that should really say "ubuntu.mydomain.com"
<mircx1> ok i change this
<bekks> mircx1: Dont change anything.
<bekks> mircx1: Just say yes or no.
<laylessza> :)
<laylessza> hi :)
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557690/
<mircx1> i no change something from host
<pavlos> AegNuddel, seems it works for you now
<mircx1> but how i check if i send email to email
<AegNuddel> yes pavlos
<newbooter> daftykins: hm. I didn't know that. I am running Lubuntu version. So that is not a good solution then? Lubuntu  + USB stick?
<pavlos> AegNuddel, ok, I will remove mine
<AegNuddel> ok
<clmclm> newbooter: imho it's okay, but if you put a swap partition on this stick it could shorten it's live because of massive reading/writing
<kusdfviy> can i install ubuntu in NTFS  partition file system ???????
<k1l_> kusdfviy: no
<newbooter> clmclm Ok I understand. So if I will move the swap to an external USB HDD. After thathow do I repair /  fix the no free space issue?
<clmclm> kusdfviy no
<clmclm> sry missed k1l_
<kusdfviy> k1l_>  can i change it somehow , because it s what i have right now  , is there any way i can go around that ??
<k1l_> kusdfviy: you have a clean new ntfs partition?
<clmclm> newbooter: no the point is a swap on a stick is always 'bad' but possible. please pastebin your 'df -h' so we can fix your problem
<daftykins> newbooter: can you just reduce the stuff you're keeping in your /home ?
<kusdfviy> k1l_>  no am trying to install it duall boot with windows  and it keep giving me "no root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<newbooter> Ok clmclm one moment
<kusdfviy>  k1l : using wubi
<k1l_> kusdfviy: dont use wubi
<rvill>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER rvill mnxyokxxqgfm
<k1l_> kusdfviy: make a new partition for ubuntu and install ubuntu that new partition on a ext4 filesystem
<k1l_> rvill: change the password for that
<clmclm> ^
<rvill>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER rvill mnxyokxxqgfm
<kusdfviy> <k1l_> but how to creat a new ext4 filesystem inside NTFS ??
<k1l_> kusdfviy: not inside ntfs
<EriC^^> kusdfviy, are you using win8?
<k1l_> kusdfviy: shrink the ntfs partition from inside windows and make the new free space to a new partition for ubuntu
<kusdfviy> Eric ; no win7
<clmclm> kusdfviy: make your ntfs partition smaller (in windows) to get free space and use this free space to make a etx4 partition on ubuntu install
<clmclm> *ext4
<kusdfviy> clmclm> OK can i use  CD or DVD to install from
<EriC^^> kusdfviy, just make the recovery disks for the laptop/pc and backup your data and follow instructions carefully while installing ubuntu to its own partition
<newbooter> clmclm: installed pastebinit. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557735/
<k1l_> !dualboot | kusdfviy
<ubottu> kusdfviy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<newbooter> I can boot from another stick and make new swap file on external HDD. But how do I configure system to use that new swap file instead of the old one?
<clmclm> newbooter no don't do that
<newbooter> Oh ok.
<bekks> newbooter: Why do you need anothe swap at all?
<k1l_> newbooter: swap is slow anyway. and on an external drive it will be even slower.
<clmclm> newbooter: well it seems you need a bigger usb stick for /home or delete data
<clmclm> bekks, k1l_ : i said to him that an swap isn't a good idea to put on usb. he missunderstood me and thought he has to take another stick to make the swap partition
<newbooter> I added another 1 GB to the home partition 2 hours ago. But the system does not recognize the extra space I created.
<clmclm> newbooter where did you take this 1 gb from?
<bekks> newbooter: And did you resize the filesystem after exanding the partition?
<newbooter> Yes I did.
<bekks> Then it would have been recognized.
<newbooter> I booted from another install, used Gparted to add the 1 GB to the unmounted partition, then booted back.
<electric-hacker> hello
<newbooter> I have done this a couple of times before and it worked.
<newbooter> On those occasions.
<bekks> newbooter:that expanded the partition, not the filesystem.
<electric-hacker> newbooter hello
<k1l_> newbooter: "df -h "gives you what?
<newbooter> Hi electric-hacker
<clmclm> k1l_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<newbooter> ki1L_ it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557735/
<clmclm> k1l_: he postet it before sry http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557735/
<electric-hacker> You know how you can join your ubuntu channel
<newbooter> bekks I used the same procedure as a couple of times before with gparted. But maybe I forgot something? What is the procedure / command to resize the filesystem?
<electric-hacker> newbooter newbooter
<k1l_> electric-hacker: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<bekks> newbooter: can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please?
<Mandeep_Singh> mandeep@hp:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | grep ii | awk '{print $3}'
<Mandeep_Singh> 3.13.0-24.47
<Mandeep_Singh> 3.13.0-24.47
<Mandeep_Singh> 3.13.0-39.66
<Mandeep_Singh> 3.13.0-39.66
<Mandeep_Singh> 3.13.0-46.77
<k1l_> !paste | Mandeep_Singh
<ubottu> Mandeep_Singh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<electric-hacker> I want to join A This conduit to help my career Pirate
<k1l_> electric-hacker: "/join #channelname"
<electric-hacker> I am an apprentice hacker
<bekks> LOL
<electric-hacker> I am the good
<Mandeep_Singh> hey all, I checked currently installed kernels (even unused) with the command: sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | grep ii | awk '{print $3}'
<newbooter> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557810/
<htqp> Mandeep_Singh: alternatively:   ls /boot/linux*
<newbooter> What is the command / procedure to expand the filesystem?
<Mandeep_Singh> It shows me a list of 7 kernels and when I check my current kernel version using cat /proc/version  it is showing old one
<bekks> newbooter: Well, you already used that additional space. Free  up space in your /home by deeting files.
<bekks> Mandeep_Singh: So reboot and select a more recent one.
<TyanColte> Hello all, i have a quick question. I've been having a problem with fontconfig. i keep getting error messages when installing and uninstalling things whether in terminal or in the software center.
<TyanColte> Re-scanning /usr/share/fonts: fc-cache: symbol lookup error: fc-cache: undefined symbol: FcDirCacheRescan is the error in the log that keeps showing up.
<Mandeep_Singh> bekks, I rebooted several times. But how to select recent one?
<bekks> Mandeep_Singh: you do that from the grub menu.
<TyanColte> I've been all over google and haven't been able to find anything.
<htqp> newbooter: sudo resize2fs /
<htqp> or /home if the home part. is what you want to resize
<bekks> htqp: he already did that.
<bekks> htqp: compare the sizes of df and fdisk -l
<Mandeep_Singh> thanks bekks
<_Rarity> Hello Ubuntu users!
<htqp> oh sorry
<newbooter> Hm so you are saying fdisk is reporting correctly, and Disks utility is reporting incorrectly? I am pretty sure I did not create a 1 GB worth of files in 2 hours...
<bekks> newbooter: So just free up space.
<newbooter> What would be the next step? Add another 1 GB and see what happens?
<_Rarity> Why is my hotkey combination "CTRL-SHIFT-T" not being registered neither in Chromium nor Keyboard hotkey creator
<bekks> newbooter: thats the most tagetting approach.
<newbooter> Sorry becks which one is the best approach?
<bekks> newbooter: Freeing up space.
<newbooter> Ok so delete some files and see what happens? But does that mean I can never allocate more free space to my /home partition again?
<newbooter> And to the filesystem?
<bekks> newbooter: Why would it mean that?
<bekks> newbooter: Freeing up space is the fastest way to get more free space.
<giuseppe_> http://xdccing.com/
<deni74> what is the default size of /tmp  ?  (what should it be?)
<TyanColte> anybody have any ideas about my problem with fontconfig?
<bekks> deni74: It is a tmpfs and its size depends on your size of RAM.
<giuseppe_> person
<deni74> bekks: thanks. does it change if i have used a lot of disk space or not? i mean if the internal hard drive is empty, 50% full, 95% full, does that affect the size of /tmp?
<newbooter> Yes but I need that space. I can delete some files temporarily, but I would also like to increase my /home partition and filesystem size by allocating unallocated drive space to it (I have about 4 GB unallocated space according to Gparted. So if I delete some files to create free space, the disk full issue will be resolved and THEN I can use gparted to increase the size of the home partition and filesystem? Amd I understanding you correctly?
<bekks> deni74: No.
<deni74> bekks: ok thank you
<newbooter> Sorry if I don't understand fully, pretty new to Linux...
<daftykins> newbooter: treat yourself to a new, larger hard disk for the laptop then dualboot ;)
<clmclm> clm
<newbooter> Yes daftykins but I would like to save this install so I can migrate it. I mean it should be possible to fix this right? Or can a system not be saved once something like this has happened?
<daftykins> newbooter: you could actually just clone it over, given some care
<newbooter> I mean the annoying thing is that I have unallocated space available on my current stick.
<daftykins> resize with gparted, though that's better done from a live session other than the one on there
<bekks> So add that space to some partition.
<bekks> Whats the problem with that?
<daftykins> experience, i suspect
<AvengerLives> inflating a partition poses little risk to data.  The converse would have been a problem
<daftykins> you'd still back up regardless :)
<newbooter> Yes backup
<newbooter> Yes I have used gparted from a live session a couple of times before to increase the /home when it was about 90% full. And I did use gparted to do that 2 hours ago. So before increasing from unallocated space worked without problems, when booting back I had more space available. So did the same 2 hours ago, did not work. So either:
<newbooter> some process ate up the extra space right away
<newbooter> , or the system did not recognize that more space was created.
<bekks> newbooter: Why sont you free up space for getting more free space?
<bekks> I really dont get that :)
<newbooter> bekks I will do that now.
<newbooter> To see if it resolves the problem.
<bekks> Freeing up space will resolve the problem of not having enough free space.
<deni74> Seveas: hi Seveas, you helped me yesterday, thanks again. please note i meant to endorse pavarotti and not the lyrics of "la donna è mobile", so if you are a woman dont be mad at me, i love women :) last thing i want is to disappoint someone who was nice to me... but anyways you were probably working on some other computer problem i think.... but you know, just in case.... :)
<nemo> Say. Is there something like kubuntu, but for mate, in the ubuntu ISOs?
<newbooter> But if it does, I still needed to increase the /home from it's current size by using gparted. Which worked before, but not the last time. So that worries me. That I will be stuck with 11,7 GB /home, and 4 GB unallocated space, and that I will never be able to increase the /home to 15,7 GB because using gparted from live session has no effect.
<newbooter> Sorry if explanation is unclear.
<k1l_> nemo: what you mean exactly?
<daftykins> so look up a guide on resize, newbooter ?
<nemo> I'm installing ubuntu on a VM, and my experience is that Unity is pretty much unusable on VMs these days due to requiring 3d accel, and well, VM being a window not playing nice with the left menu
<clmclm> newbooter i get you and this seems strange
<nemo> So. seemed like my other option is kubuntu, but I'm less familiar with it
<k1l_> nemo: there is mate-ubuntu
<nemo> So, figured I'd see if there was an ISO preconfigured w/ MATE since I'm more familiar w/ it
<newbooter> daftykins: yes, and I used gparted succesfully like 3 times before to increase space.
<k1l_> nemo: https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<htqp> nemo: also try xubuntu/XFCE, it does not require hardware accel
<nemo> k1l_: yeah, but last time I installed default ubuntu took me like 10 minutes to actually get to a package manager and a terminal in the VM, the Unity experience was that awful
<daftykins> newbooter: so how come you've not done it yet? :D
<nemo> htqp: eh. I guess xubuntu... yeah, that's probably the best choice :-/
<newbooter> Well I will just go ahead.
<TyanColte> Re-scanning /usr/share/fonts: fc-cache: symbol lookup error: fc-cache: undefined symbol: FcDirCacheRescan in fontcache log when trying to install/uninstall software. causing problems. Need help please.
<htqp> nemo: if using VirtualBox, consider enabling 3D acceleration in the virtual machine settings
<nemo> htqp: heh. I did that ☺
<htqp> oh :(
<nemo> htqp: it seriously depends a lot on the host vid card
<newbooter> and do it... and hopefully it works this time. I just don't get why it didn't work last time when it did before.
<nemo> htqp: I don't have 3d accel turned on in the host either
<nemo> but I turned it on in the VM just hoping I could manage to get something functional
<nemo> my exp w/ 3d accel in VMs over the years has been pretty consistently subpar, even on decent cards
<newbooter> And I am a little worried that it is something like a corrupt partition table, and if I use gparted again it will totally screw the partition. I have backup, but still...
<nemo> eh. xubuntu it is. fair 'nuff.  can just install mate right off
<k1l_> nemo: less chat, more reading. i already answered your question
<newbooter> Also, I think it is weird that Disks and df report different free space. But maybe it is bc of reserved space for root user you mentioned.
<nemo> k1l_: huh?
<nemo> k1l_: I was replying to htqp
<newbooter> Anyway go to livession and gparted now... thank you all for your help so far. *Hopefully* I will be back in a bit.
<clmclm> newbooter: yes there could be different 'definitions' for free space
<dora> Hi!  Question; what is the best way to get java on Linux?
<dora> I mean on Ubuntu.
<daftykins> depends what you need java to run
<htqp> dora: install packages default-jre icedtea-plugin
<dora> Well, in Zorin I had trouble getting a java based app to run.  I had a jdk installed and evidently taht wasn't Java enough.
<ntsp> dora im using openjdk personally, have found it works better
<dora> Zorin is a confusing mix of Ubuntu and debian.
<k1l_> dora: well, ask the zorin guys how to do this. we cant tell you the zorin way
<clmclm> dora: i prefer to download the tar.gz from oracle and set alternatives
<dora> Oh, that's the other thing.  I'm running 32 bit linux.  I guess they discontinued that?  It wasn't clear.  What version do I download?
<k1l_> dora: for ubuntu?
<dora> Yup.
<remline> When a new Ubuntu version is released, do you all typically upgrade in place, or install from scratch?
<k1l_> dora: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<rypervenche> dora: I've never had a problem with openJDK.
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | remline
<ubottu> remline: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dora> Lsb_release -d gives me Ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> remline: might be reccomended to upgrade lts to lts and non-lts to non-lts
<k1l_> dora: ok, then join #ZorinOS if you dont use ubuntu
<dora> Possibly the testing software I had to use was just too fussy.  It ran in two browsers only and seemed to test that everything is the "correct version" and not just if it worked.  I tried my Linux computer because I couldn't get it to work in Windows 7!   But I do want to make sure I don't use a version of java that some applications won't find helpful.
<dora> Right now I've installed Ubuntu and I'm using that.
<lotuspsychje> remline: to wich version are you planning to upgrade mate?
<dora> On the oracle site, what version do I download for 32 bit?
<giuseppe_> http://xdccing.com/
<remline> lotuspsychje, thanks, I'm on 14.04 but am interested in going to 15.04 when it comes out. It sounds like I need to go 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04?
<TyanColte> this is really bugging me. I can't play any games because my GFX driver can't update due to this fontconfig issue
<bekks> TyanColte: Due to which issue?
<TyanColte> i already said it twice
<TyanColte> Re-scanning /usr/share/fonts: fc-cache: symbol lookup error: fc-cache: undefined symbol: FcDirCacheRescan
<TyanColte> in the logs for fontconfig
<TyanColte> bekks ^
<TyanColte> when installing or uninstalling anything
<lotuspsychje> remline: or install 15.04 clean
<bekks> TyanColte: http://askubuntu.com/questions/590334/updates-fail-because-of-fontconfig-after-ubuntu-reinstall
<TyanColte> bekks, i've searched google everywhere and the only thing i can find is to delete libfontconfig.so.1 but i can't find that file anywhere on my system.
<remline> lotuspsychje, that might be as easy as anything I suppose. I would just have to backup old files and reconfigure a few things upon install.
<lotuspsychje> remline: you can use aptoncd to backup your favorite packages
<Lunatic> Hoy, issues with nitrogen, it doesn't work, what to do?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: did you try to launch it from terminal?
<Lunatic> I did
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: you get any error?
<Lunatic> Nope
<Lunatic> I can use it
<yeats> Lunatic: how does it not work?
<TyanColte> bekks, any ideas?
<Lunatic> But the wallpaper don't change
<bekks> TyanColte: Did you read the link?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: manpage shows anything usefull howto use?
<TyanColte> oh, just saw that lol, thanks
<Lunatic> It's like nitrogen is changing wallpaper and something is saying it nope STFU I won't change
<Lunatic> I looked on the internet for some solution but I found anything which could be the problem
<Lunatic> Or may be it's a nautilus conflict
<TyanColte> bekks, same problem
<stizi> Which is the most accomplished subtitle creator on Linux ?
<bekks> TyanColte: So whats the full output of which command?
<TyanColte> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TyanColte>  fontconfig
<TyanColte> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> TyanColte: Thats not the full output.
<TyanColte> bekks, ^
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: can you tell us why you dont just use the default wallpaper change in ubuntu?
<TyanColte> which command do you want the full output of?
<bekks> TyanColte: The one you are using.
<ntsp> Is there a way to automatically switch sound to HDMI when a screen is connected? (I am using an hdmi switch to switch my second monitor to my media player sometimes, and I want my computer to auto switch the sound output once I switch it back)
<newbooter> Ok update: deleted some files, still  same amount of MBs discrepancy between  df -h and Disks. So working as designed apparently. Moving on to trying gparted again.
<Lunatic> Because I recently had a second monitor, and the default wp tool can't do double WP
<TyanColte> hold on i'll pastebin it
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: did you add nitrogen on your startup items?
<TyanColte> bekks, http://pastebin.com/Dm0ArsEH
<Lunatic> (Oh and BTW it the first time I use IRC so if there is something I should know...)
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: Yes I did
<lotuspsychje> !tab | Lunatic can be handy :p
<ubottu> Lunatic can be handy :p: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lunatic> Thanks c: I already knew that x)
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: wich ubuntu are you on mate?
<Lunatic> Ubuntu 14.04, with gnome-shell
<Lunatic> Could this be the problem?
<Lunatic> Stupid question, yes it could
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: not sure yet what it doesnt work
<TyanColte> bekks, did you get to look at that pastebin
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: anything usefull at your logs perhaps?
<Lunatic> what should I see?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: anything related to nitrogen would be a starting point
<Lunatic> obviously, I'm checking
<bekks> TyanColte: Yeah, but I cant see the error you told us before.
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: you have nitrogen pointed also to the wallpaper folder right?
<TyanColte> bekks, because that's in the log file for fontconfig
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: You mean do I pathed my WP folder in nitrogen? If that's the question, yes
<TyanColte> bekks do you want me to post my logfile?
<jaely> halluw..
<bekks> TyanColte: That would be helpful.
<TyanColte> ok, hold on
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: okay I don't see anything moving in the logs when I'm using nitrogen
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: ok, im reading askbuntu issues on it, nothing found so far
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: But maybe I'm not looking in the good file, I'm still begginer in command using
<TyanColte> bekks, http://pastebin.com/YSMz2pUZ
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: man nitrogen in terminal for the right use
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: I started it from a terminal, it don't work better than the menu launcher btw
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: found an interesting thread here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89417/how-to-span-single-wallpaper-over-dual-monitors
<GraemeLion> xb
<GraemeLion> ack :D
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: it was my solution if I don't found how to fix nitrogen,  but it should be better if I could fix it
<matt__> What happened here:
<matt__>  ./jre-7u75-linux-x64.rpm: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<pavlos> ntsp, can I send a pm?
<ntsp> pavlos sure
<k1l_> matt__: rpm is not for ubuntu
<matt__> ok
<matt__> I need tarball?
<DJones> matt__: Thats not a surprise since rpms aren;t debian based distos
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: not sure whats going wrong on your side exactly mate sorry
<SchrodingersScat> !deb | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<k1l_> matt__: you want to install java jre?
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: btw I found that "in gnome tweak tool, on the desktop session, set Have file manager handle the desktop to OFF."
<matt__> k1l_, yes I want to install java jre
<Lunatic> But I didn't found that, so I can't turn it off, may be it could help?
<sonex> anybody know why the partitions that are mounted through fstab would all-of-a-sudden give the error that the partitions are "wrong fs type" but i am able to one at a time mount the partitions through KDE Partition Manager?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: your end goal is 2 same wallpapers for each monitor or span 1 wallpaper on the 2 monitors?
<k1l_> matt__: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: my goal is two different WP on 2 different monitor
<htqp> sonex: maybe fstab declares the wrong type fort the partitions? replace the type (third column) with 'auto'
<vibhavsinha> sonex: can you tell more about the error. May be paste the complete error message somewhere.
<Bashing-om> sonex: Do the UUIDs in 'fstab' match what -> sudo blkid <- relate ?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: check the nitrogen thread if your doing the same thing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/390367/using-different-wallpapers-on-multiple-monitors-gnome-2-compiz
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: Oh wait, it's gnome 2 + compiz, I have gnome 3, may be it's not compaptible
<lotuspsychje> should be
<lotuspsychje> !info nitrogen
<ubottu> nitrogen (source: nitrogen): wallpaper browser and changing utility for X. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.2-2 (utopic), package size 156 kB, installed size 445 kB
<Lunatic> not precised
<sonex> bashing-on: Only the system drive and swap have those UUID number/letter strings. The other three, "data1, data2, data3" are just /dev/sdb,/dev/sdc,/dev/sdd
<Basketball> in wps office how do i minimize the ribbon
<sonex> they do work through the KDE Partition Manager, if I just click mount on each one. but on bootup it give "wrong fs type". I just don't understand why it would suddenly give that error, when it's been working for like a month with the same config..
<matt__> In Ubuntu, I am using Citrix Reciever and it says No Java is installed, Firefox window
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: I'm gonna delete this and find another solution, thanks by the way
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: ok good luck
<Lunatic> thanks, Do someone know why, when I start ubuntu, I always have 2 error message at the startup?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: what does the error say?
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: Don't really remember, I so it everytime, It's the same on my friend's PC on xubuntu that I installed this morning, I can reboot and tell you if you want
<Lunatic> see*
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: would be handy to know whats causing the error
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: okay be right back
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje: sorry, didn't show up this time -_-
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: you can check dmesg in terminal for error or syslog
<TyanColte> bekks, any ideas about that log file?
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, was it asking you to report the error?
<Bashing-om> sonex: The key here is what is listed in fstab for automounting ( and how) .. might be a good thing to show us what is -> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit <- so we "see" what we are working with. ( /dev/ identifiers -sda - can change, UUIDs do not )
<Lunatic> Mandeep_Singh, yes, that's it, one on each monitor
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: can you recall if it was compiz ?
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, you may check by: cd /var/crash
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, I don't think it's compiz, normally I don't have it, I read somewhere that with gnome-shell (or gnome 3) compiz is not used anymore
<lotuspsychje> Mandeep_Singh: try what Mandeep_Singh suggests :p
<Lunatic> Mandeep_Singh, lunatic@lunatic-player:/var/crash$ ls
<Lunatic> _usr_bin_gimp-2.8.1000.crash   _usr_bin_gimp-2.8.1000.uploaded  _usr_bin_nitrogen.1000.upload
<Lunatic> _usr_bin_gimp-2.8.1000.upload  _usr_bin_nitrogen.1000.crash     _usr_bin_nitrogen.1000.uploaded
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: maybe thats why nitrogen doesnt work, its crashing?
<sonex> Bashing-on: okay, the fstab is @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558431/
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: what command did you add for nitrogen on your startup items exactly?
<Lunatic> nitrogen crashs hould be normal, I just deleted it but not deleted the launch when computer starts
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: nitrogen --restore ?
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, try ll command in the same directory and see the timestamp.
<Lunatic> Yees, that
<Lunatic> _usr_bin_gimp-2.8.1000.crash   _usr_bin_gimp-2.8.1000.uploaded  _usr_bin_nitrogen.1000.upload
<Lunatic> _usr_bin_gimp-2.8.1000.upload  _usr_bin_nitrogen.1000.crash     _usr_bin_nitrogen.1000.uploaded
<Lunatic> lunatic@lunatic-player:/var/crash$ cd
<Lunatic> lunatic@lunatic-player:~$ cd /var/crash
<Lunatic> lunatic@lunatic-player:/var/crash$ ll
<Lunatic> total 70524
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Lunatic
<ubottu> Lunatic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> sonex: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558431/ .
<TyanColte> ok, so bekks isn't helping anymore, anybody else have an idea why  http://pastebin.com/YSMz2pUZ is happening? it's causing me not to be able to install/uninstall any hardware.
<TyanColte> software** not hardware
<bekks> TyanColte: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=683693
<ubottu> Debian bug 683693 in fontconfig "fontconfig: Installation of fontconfig on wheezy fails with "fc-cache: undefined symbol: FcDirCacheRead"" [Normal,Open]
<Lunatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558444/
<kalsa> Hi. I had functional internet connection on laptop (both ethernet and wi fi), but after going back from Sleep Mode, there is no internet connection on 14.04. On other device I see router. What should I do?
<TyanColte> bekks i've seen this already\
<sonex> Bashing-on: I just don't why it was fine, problem free for like a month,,then suddenly thursday evening it was giving me probs after/during a reboot..i didn't change anything..
<TyanColte> bekks, there is no file in /usr/X11R6
<sonex> my limited knowledge of such things..
<TyanColte> i can't find libfontconfig.so anywhere
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, Mandeep_Singh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558444/
<kalsa> I've got access to terminal on this laptop and can write what You say.
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, according to your current system time you may figure out the latest updated file
<TyanColte> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: i would also try to open that nitrogen crash file, see whats inside exactly
<TyanColte> o.O
<Lunatic> Hmmm okay
<Bashing-om> sonex: As advised, device names (/dev/sdb1) can and do changem depending on when the devisce is recognized by the system. What I would do is make up new mount points ( mkdir /mnt/data1  /mnt/data2 /mnt/data3 ) and using the output of -> sudo blkid <- replace the names with the UUID .
<Lunatic> So, both of you, what should I do exactly?
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, try both things :P
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: we still trying to findout whats causing your error on startup, you try to investigate your own system
<Lunatic> I understood lotuspsychje but I didn'i understood what Mandeep_Singh said
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: did this error happen before you start messing with nitrogen?
<sonex> ok..not familiar with blkid..does it shown me which device is what? like I kinda want them in the same order they are now, so would it just be first one is /dev/sdb..second../dev/sdc..etc.? or do i have it guess lol
<Lunatic> what do you mean latest updated file?
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, what's the current time of the system?
<Lunatic> 22.06
<Lunatic> France
<Lunatic> x)
<TyanColte> i thought this was supposed to be a helpful chat :(
<sonex> Bashing-on: okay, it does show the devices..i'll make those changes.. thankso a lot.
<AegNuddel> is someone trying to view my desktop?
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: why do you ask?
<Mandeep_Singh> Lunatic, I think the problem is with gimp.
<AegNuddel> got an incoming notice
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: did you install vnc or something?
<AegNuddel> it's through ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: what kind of notice?
<volkan_> is there exist elementery os channel?
<Bashing-om> sonex: My blkid, for your reference, you see that the device ID (sdaa, sdb1, dsc1 ext) are mapped to a UUID .
<AegNuddel> question that asks if I want to accept
<lotuspsychje> !alis | volkan_
<ubottu> volkan_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: accept what
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<AegNuddel> to let them see my desktop
<volkan_> Thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: do you have anything installed as remote software?
<TyanColte> so random question, if nvidia has open source drivers for ubuntu now why can't cannonical include them in the OS now?
<lotuspsychje> !details | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<OerHeks> AegNuddel, if you enabled VNC or installed TeamViewer, why do you wonder?
<AegNuddel> only the one that comes in ubuntu
<k1l_> TyanColte: which drivers?
<TyanColte> nvidia_340 and nvidia_311 both say open source out beside them on additional drivers page
<lyze> Hello :) Does gparted support creating a second partition of a ssd when data is already stored on it?
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: what did you install exactly?
<k1l_> TyanColte: ubuntu includes nvidia drivers. and nvidia doesnt ship open source drivers, they are still binary blops.
<k1l_> TyanColte: which ubuntu are you on? "lsb_release -d" tells you
<TyanColte> k1l_, ubuntu includes noevau which is a crappy drive with no direct hardware support
<TyanColte> 14.04.1 LTS
<TyanColte> i didn't need lsb_release -d to tell me that
<k1l_> it should be 14.04.2 anyway now
<bekks> TyanColte: nouveau is the opensource nvidia driver.
<lotuspsychje> lyze: you have space free on your ssd?
<lyze> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> lyze: then gparted can make a new partition on your ssd with the free space
<TyanColte> yea bekks and it sucks. it works ok if your just browsing or whatnot but not for 3D gfx
<lyze> lotuspsychje, i am currently running a arch linux installation but i want to install a ubuntu os to.
<lyze> on the same ssd
<lotuspsychje> lyze: we reccomend you ubuntu single install on your ssd :p
<k1l_> TyanColte: ubuntu ships the 3.04, 319 and 331 binary blops from nvidia. so what is the problem with installing one of them from the ubuntu repo?
<k1l_> *304
<Bashing-om> sonex: Have I lost you ?
<TyanColte> well because i'm on kernel 3.18 so none of those will build for me
<AegNuddel> nothing!  it's in ubuntu!  desktop sharing
<TyanColte> or 3.17 actually
<lotuspsychje> lyze: 14.04 lts with ssd goes rocketfast
<k1l_> TyanColte: what? which kernel are you running? how installed?
<AegNuddel> GNOME Desktop Sharing
<AegNuddel> ...
<TyanColte> 3.17 kernel for xbox one controller support
<lyze> lotuspsychje, also arch linux :)
<k1l_> 3.17 should be out of ubuntu support anyway
<TyanColte> no ubuntu is still on 3.13
<lyze> lotuspsychje, but i want to play around with ubuntu a bit. and there i need all the performance so i can't use a vm
<TyanColte> officially anyway
<AegNuddel> 3.4.2
<k1l_> TyanColte: your are way to unprecise.
<AegNuddel> Share your desktop with other users
<TyanColte> k1l_ what? i don't understand what you mean
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: ok, so someone tryed to connect your desktop...
<k1l_> TyanColte: ubuntu got more than one realease. so please be way more specific. you had a lot of false information so far
<AegNuddel> it's gone now anyway
<TyanColte> i've received a lot of false information, but i've provided none.
<lotuspsychje> AegNuddel: you can disable desktop sharing if you dont want..
<lotuspsychje> lyze: sure gparted will help you :p
<lyze> lotuspsychje, is there no fear with data loss?
<k1l_> TyanColte: if you keep your "i know everything better than you" attitude, that is not going to motivate people to help you.
<TyanColte> i'm on kernel 3.17 so i can have xbox one controller support, the version of ubuntu i'm running right now 14.04.2 LTS by default is running on kernel version 3.13 which does not have xbox one controller support
<AegNuddel> right.  was just making sure it wasn't from here since I've asked a lot of questions today.
<sonex> Bashing-on: lost me a little..i'm not quite sure of the syntax to put in that file..let me look up fstab formatting..
<lotuspsychje> lyze: always backup before you do things, and normally gparted will only use the 'free' space on a drive
<lyze> lotuspsychje, ok thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> lyze: whats your ssd brand by the way?
<lyze> lotuspsychje, samsung
<lotuspsychje> lyze: wich one
<k1l_> TyanColte: ubuntu doesnt change the kernel version after a release. except for the LTS where there is the "hardware enablement stack" which is a backported kernel from a newer release. but that is 3.16 right now
<Bashing-om> sonex: Tab completion .. as if you do not have my nick correct, I may loose any response in all the other traffic on the channel . see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 <- bodhi.zazen -Understanding fstab . And we continue on.
<lotuspsychje> lyze: evo 840?
<k1l_> TyanColte: so if you want something newer from 3.16 then you need mainline kernels. but keep in mind to install the headers, too and that you need take care of support on your own then.
<lyze> get the name? can't find a commend in google and bought the computer some time ago ;)
<lyze> * how can i get the naem
<lotuspsychje> lyze: sfdisk -s
<lyze> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/8rgqN83q
<k1l_> TyanColte: with headers installed you should be able to install those nvidia prop. drivers ubuntu ships
<TyanColte> k1l_, this is a mainline kernel, and i have been keeping up with it. the only reason i installed this kernel in the first place is so i can use my Xbone controller with this install. i also have the headers. I do know what i'm doing in most matters here, the only thing i'm having problems with is this stupid fontconfig thing
<TyanColte> k1l_ also, i'm not using the prop drivers that ubuntu ships with, i'm using the nvidia-346 drivers provided by xorg-edgers
<TyanColte> i prefer those to what nvidia ships with
<TyanColte> and they built just fine for my kernel
<bekks> Ubuntu does not ship proprietary drivers.
<cinnamon> what version of debian is ubuntu based on?
<bekks> Ubuntu ships nouveau.
<Prezident> bekks: depends.
<bekks> Prezident: On what? :)
<Prezident> "ubuntu does not ship propirietary drivers"
<bekks> Prezident: Ubuntu does not automatically install nvidia drivers, but nouveau.
<Prezident> Sure indeed not.
<Prezident> Neither kernel does that afaik
<Prezident> That would be handy for sure :)
<bekks> Prezident: Correct. So it doesnt ship'em :)
<k1l_> TyanColte: so you are running a unsupported kernel with a unsupported experimental video driver PPA and do complain in here that ubuntu doesnt work like you want? well, i would be happy if that works at all.
<Prezident> xD
<lyze> lotuspsychje, so i guess that's not the information ya looking for right? ;)
<k1l_> cinnamon: not a specific one. what is the issue behind that?
<TyanColte> k1l_, :-| the only thing i'm having problems with is fontconfig everything else works just fine. but when i install or uninstall something, it gives me an error saying fontconfig failed subprocess dpkg exited with error code 1
<cinnamon> so would it make sense to do debian testing if i know ubuntu
<bekks> TyanColte: did your read the solution in the second link I posted for you?
<lotuspsychje> lyze: sudo lshw -c storage -c disk
<k1l_> cinnamon: ubuntu does provide a developer stage for the next release. you can use that
<lyze> lotuspsychje, here, its a different command but should provide the things you need (lshw isnt installed on arch)http://pastebin.com/456SbfrP
<TyanColte> bekks, i said i already searched google and tried everything i discovered from the search results. on that particular one however, the file they reference does not exist on my system.
<bekks> TyanColte: Is that a "yes" or "no" to my question?
<lotuspsychje> lyze: ok model evo 840, the reason why i ask you this is because theres a performance fix firmware for your ssd
<TyanColte> bekks i would have however the file they reference on the article you sent me does not exist on my system.
<TyanColte> so u suppose that would be a no
<lyze> lotuspsychje, oh thats nice :)
<lotuspsychje> lyze: did you apply this firmware yet?
<TyanColte> i **
<lyze> lotuspsychje, nope i did nothing with the ssd
<lotuspsychje> lyze: i reccomend you installing the specific performance firmware then reinstall ubuntu fresh
<lotuspsychje> lyze: system will have a huge boost
<lyze> lotuspsychje, thanks for the infos ;)
<lotuspsychje> lyze: applying the firmware on an existing install may cause data loss, thats why fresh install
<lyze> lotuspsychje, ok will notice that ;)
<TyanColte> ok, that was weird, xchat just crashed. not sure why that happened. but whatever and bekks, no, i have not done that since the the file on that post doesn't exist on my ssd
<_d4rklit3> hi
<_d4rklit3> you guys know the location of the php.ini on ubuntu 14
<lotuspsychje> _d4rklit3: try the whereis command in terminal
<TyanColte> Regenerating fonts cache... failed.
<TyanColte> See /var/log/fontconfig.log for more information.
<TyanColte> dpkg: error processing package fontconfig (--configure):
<TyanColte>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<TyanColte> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TyanColte>  fontconfig
<EriC^^> _d4rklit3, or locate
<_d4rklit3> which one is the right one
<Spirity64> yy
<Spirity64> heyyyy
<EriC^^> _d4rklit3, they're just different
<TyanColte> jeez that was supposed to send as one line
<EriC^^> _d4rklit3, whereis searches your $PATH, locate searches the whole filesystem
<lotuspsychje> !paste | TyanColte
<ubottu> TyanColte: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TyanColte> lotuspsychje, i know this, thanks.
<ObrienDave> TyanColte, try HexChat for IRC. maintained and free for all platforms
<TyanColte> it was supposed to paste as one line, but it didn't
<TyanColte> ObrienDave, xchat works just fine.
<gb27> hey!! can anyone help me with setting up client server using mutt in mint
<ObrienDave> *sighs and walks away*
<k1l_> TyanColte: please paste "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" too
<lotuspsychje> !mint | gb27
<ubottu> gb27: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TyanColte> k1l_, ok
<_d4rklit3> lol i dont know if its the right one
<lotuspsychje> _d4rklit3: maybe if you share us what your trying to do exactly?
<k1l_> TyanColte: in a pastebin, of course
<_d4rklit3> increaes max upload file size
<TyanColte> k1l_ of course
<TyanColte> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558602/
<lotuspsychje> _d4rklit3: filesize of what?
<TyanColte> sorry, xchat crashed again
<TyanColte> k1l_, anything to gleam from that?
<k1l_> not something obvious. what give "apt-cache policy fontconfig?
<ObrienDave> *sighs and walks away*
<TyanColte> k1l_ ok, new development
<TyanColte> i ran sudo dpkg --audit and saw that fontconfig was only half configured,
<TyanColte> so i ran sudo dpkg --configure fontconfig
<TyanColte> and i got subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<TyanColte> sorry for using enter as a punctuation,
<gb27> #postfix
<Bashing-om> sonex: How ya doing ? How more can I help presently ?
<TyanColte> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/9fBch4Mf for apt-cache policy fontconfig
<k1l_> TyanColte: you installed a version as a .deb package or something other not from the ubuntu repos that is causing that issue
<TyanColte> k1l_ any idea how to figure out what?
<k1l_> it is the 15.04 fontconfig deb
<TyanColte> 15.04? dafaq?
<k1l_> you did that :/
<TyanColte> i never installed anything of the sort
<TyanColte> at least not directly
<lotuspsychje> TyanColte: i see a cuda ppa in your lists, what kind of grafix card you got exactly?
<TyanColte> lotuspsychje, 2x Galaxy GTX 760 factory overclocked and with 4GB VRam, in SLI configuration
<k1l_> ubuntu didnt do that. so either you (what the apt-cache suggests) or some sort of 3rd party stuff.
<lotuspsychje> TyanColte: is that an optimus card?
<mircx1> someone can help to me about problem
<mircx1> i write in terminal
<mircx1> telnet localhost 25
<mircx1> and i get error
<TyanColte> lotuspsychje, not that i know of
<mircx1> this what i get
<mircx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558671/
<k1l_> TyanColte: so maybe try to get the official deb package from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/fontconfig  and force the installation. hopefully it resolves your messy system
<sonex> bashing-on: it works with the UUIDs. It was my fault, I had ext3 instead of ext4.
<lotuspsychje> !telnet | mircx1
<ubottu> mircx1: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<TyanColte> k1l_ my system isn't messy :D it's just the way i want it... except for the fontconfig issue
<mircx1> ok
<mircx1> then what i need to do for this?
<bekks> mircx1: Forget that ssh. For your test. telnet is perfect.
<TyanColte> k1l_ i went to the link but see no place to actually download the file
<bekks> mircx1: You just have to fix postfix configuration, which appears to be broken.
<mircx1> how?
<k1l_> TyanColte: click on the architecture you use
<Bashing-om> TyanColte: FYI : sysop@1404mini:~$ apt-cache policy fontconfig >> Installed: 2.11.0-0ubuntu4.1 ; on my updated 14.04 system .
<teagrinder> Sup all
<mircx1> i now in terminal and i dont know how i can send email to other
<lotuspsychje> teagrinder: welcome
<bekks> mircx1: So which howto did you follow for setting up a mailserver?
<mircx1> yes
<sonex> Bashing-on: here's the updated fstab..seems to be loading w/o errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558684/
<mircx1> from this
<mircx1> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html#postfix-smtp-authentication
<bekks> mircx1: Then you did something wrong there, apparently.
<bekks> mircx1: That howto works fine.
<mircx1> i do everything one sec i up paste
<hobby_> please any site to upload a screen shot ???
<k1l_> hobby_: imgur.com
<Bashing-om> sonex: ( my nick is Bashing-om , that is a 'm" at the end - if you do not use correct nick your address to me I do not see in my IRC client ) checking your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558684/ ,
<sonex> Bashing-om: thanks for the help..it's loading properly now.
<TyanColte> k1l_ ok, so how do i force this version to install
<TyanColte> because if i use the software center it says a newer version is already installed, and if i use dpkg -i it errors out
<TyanColte> when i try to purge the newer version it says dependency problem not removing, so i'm a bit confused
<hobby_> I want to install ubuntu dual boot with windows tell me where  to go from here step by step please http://i.imgur.com/zYm7rHI.png?1
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | hobby_
<ubottu> hobby_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l_> TyanColte: pastebin it. details matter a lot
<TyanColte> ok gimme a sec
<TyanColte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558713/
<TyanColte> k1l_ ^
<hobby_> ubottu>  I havent partitionate a disk in my life , so would you be kind and show me , would be very appreciated !
<ubottu> hobby_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> TyanColte: your system is officially a mess
<k1l_> dpkg 1.17.23ubuntu1 is from 15.04 too.
<TyanColte> what the hell
<lotuspsychje> hobby_: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<lotuspsychje> hobby_: to make your life more easy, i would sugest install ubuntu only (singleboot)
<Bashing-om> sonex: Great ! I do still suggest that you make the mount points for those added partitions in the directory '/mnt' for manitainability and ease of use : mine -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558714/ ; for an idea of how complicated keeping up with mounts can be . Nice to keep them in one place .
<lotuspsychje> hobby_: or try ubuntu in livemode to test
<TyanColte> so k1l_ any way to downgrade dpkg to the proper version so i can get fontconfig to the proper version?
<lotuspsychje> TyanColte: fix broken packages from grub recoverymode can do magic sometimes
<TyanColte> what command is that (I know how to get into grub recoverymode)
<TyanColte> to fix the broken packages
<lotuspsychje> TyanColte: its not a command, its an option in the list after recoverymode
<TyanColte> oh lol, ok, i'll give that a try, brb
<k1l_> TyanColte: actually that fontconfig issue is just a symptom. you somehow messed with your system, so it got 15.04 packages installed. i dont think there is a fix for a that messed up system to get back to stable state
<TyanColte> well i'm going to have to try, i'm not reinstalling, i've got everything installed and configured the way i want it.
<TyanColte> it would take weeks to get back to a usable state if i had to reinstall
<TyanColte> i'd have to redo the kernel upgrade, and the nvidia drivers, and reinstall everything.
<mircx1> Hola again if someone can see where i worng then i happy to know i never install postfix-smtp this my conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558733/
<TyanColte> mircx1, #postfix
<lotuspsychje> TyanColte: what k1l_ is true, its not sure fix broken packages will work
<TyanColte> well it's worth a try, so i'll brb
<jonny__> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Lunatic> I'm back, I was trying to solve an error when my wireless adapter fucked me that hard for an hour
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: keep it familly friendly in chat plz
<Lunatic> And you're still there x)
<Lunatic> sorry language
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: chipset?
<Lunatic> Hum, dunno
<Lunatic> Where can I find this?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: sudo lshw -C network
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter Qualcomm Atheros 64bits 33Mhz pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical wireless
<Lunatic> broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=3.13.0-36-generic firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.33 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Lunatic
<ubottu> Lunatic: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: some chipsets might need firmware to work properly
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: did you install ubuntu with cable and updates on?
<Lunatic> I installed ubuntu with wifi and updates on
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Lovich> does anyone have a sql client they recommend?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: what kind of wifi problems do you experience?
<bekks> Lovich: Depends on the database.
<Lovich> mysql
<bekks> Lovich: So just use "mysql".
<rypervenche> Lovich: The default mysql client works best, I feel.
<Lunatic> But I think that's because I am too far, so sometimes It disconnect or just slow down
<rypervenche> Lunatic: You might try to run the client from a tmux or screen session.
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje,  usually, I have 1.5MB/s if it can help?
<Lunatic> ADSL
<soahccc> I tried to follow this howto but when I try to "apt-get build-dep/source nginx" I get "E: Unable to find a source package for nginx"... Is it worth it to figure it out or should I just compile it the normal way? http://www.geoffstratton.com/2014/03/ubuntu-recompile-nginx-apt-get/
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: maybe the syslogs can show anything usefull about wifi
<cinnamon> how long does it take to run dd to transfer to usb?
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx | soahccc
<ubottu> soahccc: nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<k1l_> depends on file size and writing speed of usb.
<rypervenche> soahccc: I personally prefer to use the nginx.org's repositories for nginx.
<soahccc> lotuspsychje: hmm I guess it's the nginx repo which doesn't have the sources (what for an irony)
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, which log should I look at?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: you can tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg and wait for wifi errors
<Lunatic> hmmm okay
<Lunatic> It should not take a long time, errors are supposed to happen everytime in my case
<soahccc> rypervenche: thanks... I use the nginx repo on all servers except that one :S Now it works
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: you can also check if you have speed problems with an eth0 cable
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: (to make sure its not your isp)
<Lunatic> I also had problems in ethernet when I had one, but not than much, the problem was from the cable, it was hardware probleme
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: did you check your additional drivers icon, to see if other atheros drivers showup?
<Lunatic> Okay, I started chromium and tried to go to soundcloud and it crashed for a moment
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: your wifi?
<Lunatic> How do *I check?
<Lunatic> Okay founded
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, No, just have nvidia drivers in additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: ok, does your wifi also disconnect or just speed bottlenecks?
<Luichi2015> Hi all!!
<Lunatic> It disconnect, and when it does, I don't know how long it can take
<Lunatic> Hi 2015 guy ._.
<Luichi2015> Is there anybody speak spanish?
<Lunatic> Not me
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: investigate your running los with tail, and see if there's anything unusual when it disconnects
<lotuspsychje> !es | Luichi2015
<ubottu> Luichi2015: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic:*logs
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, youo mean all the logs?
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: no, i mean at the time your wifi drops, check your logs at the same time
<Luichi2015> Thanks! Bye!
<Lunatic> Hmmm okay
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: you can always pastebin your syslog and share to chat
<cinnamon> k1l: it is 1.5GB for 2GB device
<k1l_> cinnamon, how long did you wait?
<cinnamon> 1 hour
<Lunatic> Oh!
<Lunatic> something happened
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, okay I'vee got something, you want all the log?
<cinnamon> k1l_ is that long?
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje,  I mean from the crash to the resurection?
<k1l_> cinnamon, yes.
<cinnamon> /media/cinnamon/Backup$ sudo dd if=trisquel_7.0_amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc
<cinnamon> I tried this command
<lotuspsychje> Lunatic: the log, or the line sure
<cinnamon> that should work
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, I've got a lot, I copy this
<cinnamon> oh lol
<cinnamon> jsut finished
<superprower> Hi. I'm using 2 monitors, left one is main. I also use drop down terminal guake. It's open's on screen where mouse is, but i want it to open only on left screen. And also there is bug: when i'm open it on right screen, i can't anymore open it on left until i open readme/settings. Is there a way to make terminal open only on main screen?
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, can you give me the site where to paste again please?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Lunatic
<ubottu> Lunatic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<treelzebub> superprower, what display driver are you using?
<superprower> treelzebub: my video card is nvidia, with 331 version of driver.
<mike7508> ok call me a complete noob but im trying to learn as much as I can about linux server but I need some help... I have created an init.d to autostart a program, but how to I get it so the init.d will auto-start with boot
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | mike7508
<ubottu> mike7508: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<treelzebub> superprower, open NVIDIA XServer and go to the X Server Display Configuration. Is your left monitor set as the main screen?
<tempguest> hello, im hoping to get some help if and when someone has time
<Bashing-om> !ask | temp
<ubottu> temp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tempguest> hahah, got it.
<superprower> treelzebub: this is the "Make this the primary display for the X screen option" ?
<treelzebub> yes, sorry.
<treelzebub> superprower, are you asking for this one program to always open in left monitor, while all other progs open under your mouse pointer?
<treelzebub> if it's the former, i do not know the answer. i can only tell you how to make all apps open in the left monitor.
<Lunatic> And the only way I founded to reactivate connection is turn on and off and on and off my wireless adapter till it works
<superprower> treelzebub: sorry, i'm very bad at english, so, i guess i didn't understand you, but,  right now my right screen has IRC opened in guake, mouse pointer on it, and on other scren all remaining programms, and yes, in X server settings left screen set as primary
<Lunatic> Okay, stable connecction or not right now?
<tempguest> running ubuntu 12.04 LTS on 32bit chromebook ARMv7 Processor rev 4 (v7l) × 2  ..... first thing, i'm wondering how i can mimmick a right click without a mouse, just trackpad, without going back and forth  to systemsettings>mouse all sloppily each time. preferrably setting a shortcut  to make systemkey+rightclick mimmick a leftclick unless theres an
<tempguest>  easier alternative
<Lunatic> yes, I think
<iblackford> hi all, I have a thumb drive that I want to resize the partition and make a new swap partition on the remaining space
<iblackford> I understand there are some x utilities for this, but what might I use for the command line?
<tempguest> oops i got dyslexic on that question but you get the point
<Lunatic> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558918/ sending again, in case you didn't saw it because of crash
<Bray9082_> How would I auto mount a nas
<daftykins> Bray9082_: adding it to /etc/fstab
<mazzy> ubuntu have the module ipt_LOG
<mazzy> ?
<mazzy> i'm trying to trace iptables
<NegativeFlare> o_O
<NegativeFlare> Bray9082_: With what protocol?
<tempguest> brb having display issues
<NegativeFlare> NFS?
<teward> mazzy: 'trace' iptables?
<Bray9082_> NegativeFlare: Probably SMB
<teward> mazzy: trace it for what?
<teward> o
<NegativeFlare> !samba | Bray9082_
<ubottu> Bray9082_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<NegativeFlare> See first link :P
<MichaelHabib> hi guys, any idea why when I click "Browse Files" in Firefox i opens up the Windows like / Wine file browser and not the Ubuntu one ?
<Bray9082_> NegativeFlare: Thanks
<NegativeFlare> Bray9082_: I would prefer SSHFS, and NFS over Samba, unless you're using Windows machines
<treelzebub> superprower left.  sorry, mate <3
<Bray9082_> NegativeFlare: ubuntu 14.10
<treelzebub> forever in our hearts
<NegativeFlare> Bray9082_: Doesn't matter, SSHFS and NFS still work with 14.10
<Bray9082_> Yep
<Bray9082_> It's just that the share is already setup with samba and stuff
<ra21vi> my desktop fan is continuously on high on Ubuntu 14.10. On Windows,it behaves correctly and remains silent most of times. What should I do?
<daftykins> ra21vi: was that an upgrade or clean install?
<ra21vi> clean install
<ra21vi> daftykins: clean install
<daftykins> and what make + model is this?
<ra21vi> daftykins: custom assembled. MSI motherboard, with i5 2200K, SSD, AMD Radeon HD6670
<tempguest> ok back
<daftykins> ra21vi: how is it custom if it's MSI? :)
<daftykins> oh desktop.
 * daftykins facepalms
<daftykins> latest BIOS?
<ra21vi> daftykins: self-assembled :) ... obviously had to buy components
<ra21vi> daftykins: yes. Last flashed 2/3 months ago
<daftykins> yeah i had laptop in my head.
<daftykins> does 14.04.1 do this?
<ra21vi> daftykins: no, its 14.10
<daftykins> yes and i'm asking if 14.04.1 does it :) since it's an LTS release
<ra21vi> daftykins: sorry, I didn't check with 14.04
<daftykins> so... do? :)
<ra21vi> i installed xsensor, and coretemp is ~ 60 C
<daftykins> throw it on a flash drive, boot the live session, job's a good'un
<ra21vi> daftykins: I would love to, but since I had to do my work on this machine, i cannt experiment with different distros... this been installed for 6-7 months, just updated whenever there was updates available. From beginning its fan is noisy, and sometimes I try to fix by following internet articles, and fail. Right now I am doing same
<daftykins> ra21vi: i'm suggesting to boot a live session, not install.
<daftykins> = 5 minute job that doesn't touch the hard disk / SSD
<ra21vi> daftykins: ok. I will do. Have to close all my work apps.
<Lunatic> -fr
<Lunatic> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<navetz> care
<ra21vi> daftykins: but what if that works, fan in live session is silent, what should I do next
<daftykins> one step at a time
<jonas_> #soot
<OerHeks> coretemp is ~ 60 C is normal for  i5 2200K as 73.3°C is specified http://ark.intel.com/products/33925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E2200-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<daftykins> if 60 is idle, load would go way higher than 73
<daftykins> that however is a Pentium 0o
<BBLLCC> hi, how do I increase the SWAP memory? i have 4 GiB RAM and Swap, but htop lists only 2048 MiB od SWAP, not 4046
<daftykins> 2200K != E2200 :)
<BBLLCC> 4048
<k1l_> BBLLCC, what gives you "sudo fdisk -l"? please put it into a pastebin
<BBLLCC> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559158/
<CptRageToaster> BBLLCC: So... you have a 2GB swap partition...
<k1l_> BBLLCC, see the sda5 line. its not 4gb
<CptRageToaster> :P
<daftykins> ooooh dear.
<BBLLCC> errr I thought swap is dependant on RAM only, I have 4 GiB of RAM
<CptRageToaster> Oh.. .ok
<CptRageToaster> so...
<CptRageToaster> Physical RAM is different than swap
<CptRageToaster> you have both
<k1l_> BBLLCC, the swap sice is what you make the partition size to.
<BBLLCC> k1l_, a so swap is variable and I can choose how big to make it
<CptRageToaster> basically
<BBLLCC> ok...
<CptRageToaster> in terminal type `free -m`
<k1l_> BBLLCC, and that has nothing to do with ram in the first place. its just what you use it for related to ram usage.
<BBLLCC> should I increase the swap size?
<sonex> i have a general question about servers...do they work better if they are directly connected to the internet, as opposed to being on an internal network behind a firewall? or is it a moot point if the forwarding is setup correctly?
<CptRageToaster> and you'll see how much available (swap + physical) you have
<CptRageToaster> BBLLCC: You normally don't want to rely on swap
<embrik> anybody with experienc eon cinelerra here? Am not able to set default duration on still images
<BBLLCC> ok
<CptRageToaster> it's your Harddrive immitating RAM
<BBLLCC> good, another problem solved :D
<CptRageToaster> so... it's slower
<daftykins> sonex: you mean behind a home router? no difference
<BBLLCC> thanks to you all
<sonex> ok. thanks.
<k1l_> BBLLCC, well, on a modern system you dont want to use swap at all since its very very very slow. but you need it for suspend to ram and if you use heavy ram using programs that need more ram than you got installed
<BBLLCC> k1l_, will take that into account
<k1l_> BBLLCC, if you want to use hibernation (suspend to ram) swap should at least be the same size.
<BBLLCC> k1l_, o, that interests me
<BBLLCC> so, how do I set the swap size to 4 GiB?
<k1l_> make the partition 4gb big
<BBLLCC> will gparted do the thing k1l_ ?
<k1l_> in your case: start a live usb/cd/dvd ubuntu, make sure the partitions on sda are not mounted, then use gparted to shrink sda1 and then resize sda2 and then sda5 to the size you want
<k1l_> !away > _cb_afk
<ubottu> _cb_afk, please see my private message
<newbooter> Ok bekks, daftykins, clmclm . Thanks for your help. System is back to normal again. Turns out both DIsks AND Gparted on a livesession report about 600 MB free when df reports disk full. I guess that prevented me from realizing it was a disk full problem...
#ubuntu 2015-03-08
<BBLLCC> k1l_, so the idea is to reboot the system and start it from the usb cd?
<k1l_> BBLLCC, you cant resize the partitions you just use. so you need a live system to do that
<k1l_> use a live usb, or live cd or live dvd
<RudeViper|Away> ok - I finally got the hardware stuff sorted out on the server install - ugh....Normally I search google for answers before asking questions here - only this time I don't know what search terms will get me the results I need....I would like to know how to make the command prompts (ie chuck@apollo) that appear on the cli screen show up in color - I've seen it in several youtube videos and even
<RudeViper|Away> on LinuxMint live cd terminal windows.... How can I do this in ubuntu server?
<BBLLCC> too lazy to do that now:D
<newbooter> Now to move the swap partition to another disk...
<newbooter> Does anyone know if there is a reason btw for Disk and Gparted reporting free space when df reports disk is full? Difference seems to be about 680 MB.
<BBLLCC> k1l_, but I still need to reboot the system and restart it from the livecd, right?
<k1l_> RudeViper|Away, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<k1l_> BBLLCC, yes. you cant repair the car you are driving :)
<bekks> newbooter: Well, I tols you about 3 times to free up space ;)
<RudeViper> thanks kil_
<bekks> newbooter: a disk is full when either no inodes are available anymore, or when all available space is used, but inodes are still available.
<BBLLCC> to make a livecd I need to download the OS I chose and convert it with unetbooting, is that correct?
<k1l_> you can use dd for ubuntu isos
<BBLLCC> k1l_, is dd in the repo?
<k1l_> its preinstalled on all ubuntu installations
<k1l_> ubuntu even got a graphical iso to usb tool: usb creator
<BBLLCC> dont find it under system
<k1l_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<delinquentme> <_habnabit> delinquentme, your user's input data types will be in this set: {str}
<newbooter> Ok bekks but I just don't get why Disks and Gparted report free space when in fact the disk is full. Maybe there is a good reason, but I find it very illogical and confusing.
<k1l_> BBLLCC, what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<BBLLCC> 14.10
<BBLLCC> make startup disk?
<k1l_> newbooter, you are mixing things here. you mix filesystem and partitions.
<k1l_> BBLLCC, the "installer disk" is a live system. just choose "use ubuntu without installing" at starting that
<k1l_> newbooter, ext4 keeps about 5% locked from the users and just to root, for letting the recovery still boot into the system even when a user made the whole disk full.
<newbooter> Ah that makes sense k1l_. Thanks for the clarification :)
<newbooter> And yes I am probably mixing partitions and filesystems...
<newbooter> So if I create a partition of type linux-swap on another physical disk by using gparted on a live session, will the linux install know of the existence of that new swap file when I reboot into it? Does gparted take care of that?
<k1l_> no. you need to put that into your fstab to be used on ubuntu startup
<leonic> mhello i can ´t install unrar
<Bashing-om> newbooter: New swap, you have to edit /etc/fstab with the new UUID .
<leonic> is missing  do i have to enable aniting  in the sofware center ??
<CptRageToaster> unrar?
<BBLLCC> k1l_, how much time does my machine need to create the disc?
<CptRageToaster> can the archive manager not handle .rar's?
<leonic> yeh ton manage rar files
<leonic> nop
<CptRageToaster> leonic: command line? Or software center?
<leonic> both
<CptRageToaster> what happens with sudo apt-get install unrar?
<CptRageToaster> I'm assuming it errors
<CptRageToaster> can you pastebin the error?
<k1l_> BBLLCC, depends on the speed of that usb thing
<leonic> it say is unavilable but is referred by another package
<newbooter> Ok thanks Bashing-om. I will read up on that. ANd if I move the existing swap partition? Or is not possible to move to another physical disk with gparted?
<CptRageToaster> leonic: Please pastebin the error
<CptRageToaster> You're paraphrase is useless
<CptRageToaster> your*
<k1l_> leonic, is multiverse enabled?
<leonic> gime a sec
<Bashing-om> newbooter: make up the swap partion - in GPartd is good - and edit /etc/fstab with the UUID ( sudo blkid ).
<leonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10559294/
<CptRageToaster> leonic, lets take a look at your apt-sources
<k1l_> leonic, this is a live system?
<leonic> yeah is live
<BBLLCC> whats the function of a persistence file?
<CptRageToaster> leonic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<CptRageToaster> after you sudo apt-get update, you may get further
<k1l_> BBLLCC, it saves the stuff you change on the live system.
<leonic> but other times i typed unara in the SC whout a problem
<BBLLCC> aaa...
<CptRageToaster> http://askubuntu.com/questions/244198/how-to-install-rar-no-installation-candidate
<xxneolithicxx> hi all, does anyone know if ubuntu 14.04 has any recent iwlwifi issues? I did a fresh install on my brothers thinkpad a while ago and wifi worked fine, now it wont connect at all after some of the recent updates. I tried setting /etc/pm/config.d/config and changing the modprobe to disable 11n but nothing is fixing the problem
<djames> hello, guys. Does someone knows what I need enable on kernel to see all cores when booting my system? because I can see only one core right now in my static compilation
<leonic> thanks CptRageToaster  problem solved
<CptRageToaster> np
<jhutchins> djames: How are you "seeing" the core?
<djames> hello, tks ans sorry my delay. I tried cat /proc/cpuinfo and cat /proc/stat. ACPI is enabled on kernel and I have no parametters disabling this one
<djames> but I think I found the problem,  I'm compiling a new kernel. SMP was disabled in my config
<djames> let me see if will works
<jjavaholic> can't play any mp3's locally
<raj_> How to make Network manager start when system starts?
<jhutchins> djames: Yep, that'll do it.
<rvang> after googling I couldnt find a working answer yet: installed ubuntu on my new laptop today, everything working perfect except for ... brightness keys. Changing brightness through the energy management works, but thats to much of a hassle for quick changes. Any solutions?
<djames> so, thanks in advanced !!! :-D
<rvang> I tried "xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf" and the grub params
<rvang> (seperately)
<k1l_> raj_, that should already start automatically. what sort of install is that?
<phanv> hi
<hslkkd> testing
<hslkkd> quit
<rvang> Custom script will be the easiest solution in my case I guess?
<regrtg> please tell me how to fix theis problem , my screen in ubuntu  looks all  fuzzy !!!
<regrtg> help please !
<regrtg> any idea how to fix that ???
<rvang> All fuzzy is not really a good description of your problem.
<rvang> Not that I can help you, i'm a noob myself
<regrtg> rvang> is it a common problem in ubuntu ?? and i would like to know the source of the problem
<tswett> Ahoy.
<rvang> again. 1. Your problem is not clear. 2. I have not the skills to assist you.
<internetman> sudo service nginx stop doesnt stop the processes. hmm
<rvang> internetman: /etc/init.d/nginx stop ..
<rvang> or find the process id in ps and kill it by it's id
<Guest11285> t
<Guest11285> Hello guys can any of you guide me how to solve the performance issues i'm having while gaming on Ubuntu its 50% worse then on Windows ( Native game Dota2.) Thank you
<internetman> only kill -9 works, abit unconvenient though since there are many
<tswett> So I have an Asus laptop with a touchscreen. In Firefox under Windows, I can tap-and-drag to scroll. I can't do the same in Firefox under Ubuntu.
<tswett> I've looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen. "sudo modprobe -r usbtouchscreen" doesn't yield anything; "screen /dev/ttyS0" instantly gives [screen is terminating], for all values of 0.
<Yuken> Hi! I want to install UBuntu, but have no USB/CD/SD Card.
<Yuken> Can I use WUBI, IE. Is it reliable?
<k1l_> no, its not reliable
<SchrodingersScat> Yuken: it's normally not recommended by anyone as a good idea.
<Yuken> Anyway to install without a physical device?
<k1l_> Yuken, pxe boot?
<Yuken> k1l_: If that is LAN booting, I can't.
<Yuken> k1l_: Only have this one PC available.
<djames> yah, my kernel is showing all cores now. thanks again!
<yeats> Yuken: go buy a USB drive
<Yuken> yeats: Shhh, shhh.
<k1l_> so get a  usb/cd/dvd to put a ubuntu iso ontp
<tswett> I'm also wondering if there's an easy way to change the text size system-wide, or if I just need to do that for each individual application.
<Yuken> Absolutely no way q.q?
<k1l_> you can try magic, if you decline all installation medias :)
<Yuken> k1l_: I can't get anything like a USB, no money; only 13, XD. Parents don't want to buy them...
<dadis> Yuken, get in contact with your local linux group, im sure they have ISOs to give you or a usb drive you can borrow/have
<dadis> They'd be happy to help a youngin like you Yuken
<tswett> Also, I can't use the brightness keys to control the screen brightness. The operating system can control the screen brightness just fine; it just doesn't seem to recognize the keys themselves.
<tswett> Did I mention that this is an Asus laptop?
<Yuken> dadis: Also, installign the 64-bit version automatically uses 64-bit repos, right?
<dadis> Yuken, yes
<Ullarah> Hello everyone! Going to give Ubuntu another go since Dapper Drake :P Now I'm installing it on an SSD, and I found this, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd - Question is, do I have to do any of that after I install Ubuntu to my SSD? Going to be using 14.10 :)
<Yuken> dadis: Think I could make an ext4 partition, and use that as a hard disk for a virtual machine, then install GRUB and point to that as a linux distro?
<dadis> Yuken, is the PC you have access to functional?
<Yuken> dadis: Using it right now.
<dadis> Yuken, what OS?
<Yuken> dadis: Admin Rights, Windows 7.
<k1l_> Ullarah, no, ubuntu takes care that its on a ssd if you make a install now
<Ullarah> Great! Thanks k1l_ :)
<dadis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi Yuken ?
<Yuken> dadis: Planned on using Wubi, but heard bad things about it.
<Yuken> dadis: From here and other places.
<dadis> Yuken, it is kinda hacky
<k1l_> dont use wubi. it will break. and if it goes bad it will break windows too.
<ObrienDave> Wubi needs to die a slow, painful death
<notdaniel> is there any decent way to do a full install of ubuntu onto a flash drive, but still have it boot like the live usb images do? like ive installed onto the flash drive but then it won't boot so well on machines where the drive ordering is different, etc. live usb boots the same wherever
<dadis> Yuken, why don't you just use virtualbox until you have a usb drive?
<Rhombix> hi. i've been using ubuntu 12.04 for live boot sessions, i want to know is it safe to use the internet from it in light of heartbleed, etc? do i have to update anything on it?
<Yuken> dadis: I plan to use thi sfor games. All the games I play have Linux versions, which run muc hbetter on my laptop.
<Yuken> dadis: 1.9ghz Pentium 4 w/ iGPU
<k1l_> Yuken, ask a friend or anyone to borrow a 2gb usb drive. then install ubuntu. fine
<ObrienDave> notdaniel, yes, use ISO to install directly to USB stick. i have several like that
<ObrienDave> notdaniel, the drive ordering MUST have USB stick before HDD
<dadis> Yuken, nice, well try this http://askubuntu.com/a/484456/374784
<Yuken> dadis: For example, Rimworld. 30fps then it overheats in Windows 7, smooth flying 60 in Ubuntu with occasionial drops (http://www.rimworldgame.com)
<notdaniel> @ObrienDave: sorry, i didn't explain right. i can get the other machines to boot from the usb, but it's grub that then gets pissed and says it can't find the OS on hd0 or wherever
<ObrienDave> notdaniel, hmm, i have not run into that issue with my USB installs
<notdaniel> ObrienDave: yeah, i didn't in the past either, but did this time. not sure, i'll just try again! maybe i installed the bootloader somewhere else by mistake or something
<Yuken> dadis: I could use a Virtual Machine to install all the programs I need for now, make it into a .iso (there is a way to do that iirc, right?) and boot from that.
<ObrienDave> could be
<mrjerome> How do I report a bug? I made a launchpad account but when I click report a bug it brings me to the wiki. My problem is suspend/resume crash
<Rhombix> am i in the correct room for tech support?
<k1l_> !bug | mrjerome
<ubottu> mrjerome: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nemaona> can someone please explain me how docker works
<k1l_> Rhombix, yes, ubuntu support
<Rhombix> ok
<k1l_> nemaona, i bet docker can explain how their program works :)
<nemaona> i am new to irc, and i can not join docker channel in freenode
<nemaona> so i decided to try here
<nemaona> sorry if it is wrong
<k1l_> ask in #freenode if you have problems with channels on this network
<nemaona> thank you
<kaotic> Hey everyone
<ObrienDave> nemaona, you need a registered nickname to join, i think
<nemaona> it says "You are now talking in #docker
<nemaona> 02:53 -!- #docker Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with  services
<nemaona> what does it mean?
<ObrienDave> nemaona, you need a registered nickname to join
<k1l_> nemaona, you need to register and then login. for help with that ask in #freenode
<nemaona> ty
<ObrienDave> Registration with NickServ required to participate: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nemaona> ty, registration works!
<CalebW> Hello, I have a dvd that won't be recognized in my dvd drive... the dvd isn't scratched and it won't play in any dvd players either(and I have played dvds in my compter before)...does anybody know what's wrong?
<OerHeks> CalebW, wrong region code maybe
<OerHeks> pal/ntsc
<CalebW> It's NTSC... same region as everything else...
<CalebW> And we've watched this dvd before(though not recently...)
<duckey> I need help uninstalling eclipse. But I cannot due to a low filesystem. Any suggestions?
<ObrienDave> DVD can go bad after a while. just might be a bad disk now
<duckey> Can I fix?
<duckey> Nv,
<nemaona> can't you just remove eclipse directory?
<ObrienDave> they're gone ;p
<pp__> test
<cfhowlett> !test | pp__
<ubottu> pp__: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cinnamon> what should i do about modified config file grub? : in regards to system updates
<cfhowlett> cinnamon, shouldn't have to do anything ...
<cinnamon> there is an option when updating
<cinnamon> keep local version or install new
<cfhowlett> cinnamon, your choice.  I always choose "new" but I've learned to always keep a  backup of my grub
<cinnamon> thanks
<cfhowlett> cinnamon, happy2help!
<cinnamon> because on a previous computer I chose new I think and it broke it
<cinnamon> how do you back it up?
<cfhowlett> cinnamon, it's a text file.  open it in gedit (or other editor) and save as BACKUPgrub.cfg
<RudeViper> Ok - basic system set up - now I need to decide on the best file system for this file server ie NAS server...what would be best ZFS - btrfs - ntsf or ext4?
<ObrienDave> whatever works for you
<RudeViper> which would be more stable?
<ObrienDave> ask in #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> btrfs is in development, ntfs is a choise. zfs or ext4 ..
<RudeViper> Thanks ObrienDave - I didn't even know about that channel
<ObrienDave> zfs is supposed to be "self healing" no experience with it
<RudeViper> I had heard that as well - also isn't that the one where it looks like a single drive instead of many smaller ones?
<ObrienDave> afaik yes
<ObrienDave> i've only read up on it. i have no experience with it
<RudeViper> NTSF it is formatting 5 drives
<VolUTFan> Lets assume for a moment that I build a brand new Ubuntu/Kubuntu system.  And lets just say I have a notes file somewhere in the system.  Can the notes file be appended? In other words, can it be updated via terminal from another file, to include the new information and the old information as well?  How would I go about appending it from terminal
<RudeViper> Thank goodness for gparted gui - makes things a whole lot easier
<RudeViper> anyone know of a good download manager like jdownloader for ubuntu? not so much interested in torrents as I am from file hosts and youtube
<Ullarah> RudeViper, If you use firefox there is a plethora of download managers.
<RudeViper> not using firefox...use chrome now because of the youtube problems
<Ullarah> You are wanting to download youtube videos RudeViper?
<RudeViper> sometimes - and from places like rapidgator etc
<Ullarah> Well, with most media sites, you can use https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl
<codepython777> I've a syslog that's 2.7G. How do I make sure that syslog does not take more than 1G of space?
<krux> /etc/rsyslog.conf  --  $MaxMessageSize 20k  -- but you should see what is filling your syslog rather than changing that i think
<teward> codepython777: you should check the syslog and see why it's getting filled, as krux suggested
<kanti> hello
<kanti> noob here got some questions about compiling a program, anyone that can help?
<ObrienDave> a lot can, ask your question please
<kanti> trying to compile a program called cockatrice, following these instructions http://bitsandbeers.eerieguide.com/2013/12/how-to-install-cockatrice-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy/
<codepython777> teward: Its the DNS server throwing queries at it
<kanti> everything goes well untill i hit cmake ..
<kanti> dont know the etiquette here so not sure if you guys want me to post what happens in my terminal
<krux> pastebinit ?
<kanti> -- Found Qt 5.2.1
<kanti> CMake Warning at CMakeLists.txt:121 (FIND_PACKAGE):
<kanti>   By not providing "FindQt5LinguistTools.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this
<kanti>   project has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by
<kanti>   "Qt5LinguistTools", but CMake did not find one.
<kanti>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5LinguistTools"
<kanti>   "Qt5LinguistTools", but CMake did not find one.
<kanti>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5LinguistTools"
<kanti>   with any of the following names:
<kanti>     Qt5LinguistToolsConfig.cmake
<kanti>     qt5linguisttools-config.cmake
<kanti>   Add the installation prefix of "Qt5LinguistTools" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or
<ObrienDave> !paste | kanti
<ubottu> kanti: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kanti> k, sorry.
<krux> i think that is on the package qttools5-dev
<danes_> hello is there any picture viewer that can update while in slideshow? I have scripts that pull pictures and dumps them in a folder and I want to run a slideshow pointing to such folder and display all pictures including recently added pics
<danes_> so far I have to stop the slideshow and restart it so it can display new pictures
<ObrienDave> ristretto?
<danes_> btw I am using gthumb
<RudeViper> can anyone tell me how to change the font size in the terminal window? monitor on the server is a wee bit small and difficult to read....
<ObrienDave> preferences
<ObrienDave> edit, preferences
<ObrienDave> edit, preferences, appearance
<tom_k> ^and change to not use the system fixed width font and change it to suit your needs
<RudeViper> um - should have mentioned using xfce for gui
<kanti> k, trying to hit make, after hitting cmake ..
<kanti> encountering this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10560061/
 * ObrienDave uses xfce
<RudeViper> ObrienDave, I don't see and edit menu or preferences menu
<ObrienDave> right click in terminal window
<danes_> ObrienDave: thanks a lot mate. You just made my day :)
<RudeViper> I must have something different - items not there  - trying to fid one that used to use in unity - that one I can fix if I can find it
<RudeViper> This is really making me feel old - I have FORGOTTEN so much over the years of NOT using linux
<kanti> so, can anybody help me out compiling a program? getting stuck at 74% http://paste.ubuntu.com/10560061/
<RudeViper> ObrienDave,  - thanks - found it and it was right where you said it was....
<aarobc> hi!
<aarobc> Is there a way I can run a graphical application using gksudo but not have the application run as the root user? Essentially the same as if I were to run it by typing `sudo gtkterm` in a terminal
<trism> kanti: looks to be in libqt5svg5-dev
<tswett> aarobc: well, you can use the -u option to tell gksudo which user you want to run the application as.
<aarobc> tswett: I tried that, but then it seems to miss the fact that I want the application to run with root permissions.
<kanti> trism
<aarobc> I want to run with root permissions, but not as the root user.
<aarobc> just like using sudo would do.
<tony6912> ciao
<tswett> If I remember correctly, running something with sudo *does* run it as the root user, but also tells it who is running sudo.
<tony6912> !list
<ubottu> tony6912: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tswett> aarobc: may I ask what you're trying to accomplish?
<aarobc> tswett: oh. well with gksudo I'm running into a problem where it doesn't read any of the configuration files for the application, because it's looking for them in /root rather than my home directory as would typically happen
<tswett> Ah.
<mikhael_k33hl> I'm planning to have a server with two NICs, public and private. How do I go about configuring the gateway for both?
<aarobc> tswett: just add a menu launcher to unity launcher to launch gtkrem because opening a shell and typing `sudo gtkterm` was getting tiresome.
<aarobc> and sure, I could just deal with it running as root, but then it also doesn't have any of my pretty themes applied, and I like my pretty linux :D
<zykotick9> aarobc: YMMV, but i personally think launching a terminal as root (ie. with sudo) is a bad idea.  (ie. i think you're doin' it wrong... but again YMMV).  sidenote, isn't gksudo somehow deprecated (/me doesn't know the details)?
<tswett> Is gtkterm the application you're trying to run?
<tswett> If so, I think you could use the --config option to tell it which configuration file to use.
<aarobc> zykotick9: gtkterm for serial terminal, unless you can suggest something better.
<tswett> I don't really understand the difference betweek sudo and gksudo myself.
<aarobc> zykotick9: what are the alternatives?
<aarobc> zykotick9: and I have to run it as root because it complains if I don't. Apparently doesn't have access to usb-serial devices if you don't.
<zykotick9> aarobc: there are many... _really_ depends what you want to do.  but launching a terminal as root is in poor *nix-form IMO... again YMMV!
<zykotick9> arlen: "sudo -i" perhaps?
<tswett> aarobc: ah, I think I might have found something.
<zykotick9> aarobc: tab fail, see msg to arle-n above.
<aarobc> zykotick9: has to be launched from unity icon, so you can't just use plain old sudo
<tswett> Perhaps the command you want is this: gksudo env HOME=/your/home/directory yourgraphicalapplication
<aarobc> tswett: you give me hope
<tswett> That will tell the application that the home directory it should use is your home directory, not root's.
<zykotick9> aarobc: sorry, i got nothin' to suggest for that.  good luck!
<tswett> Apparently gksudo automatically changes the HOME environment variable to root's home directory. That env command will change it back
<aarobc> tswett: you are the man!
<aarobc> tswett: much thanks
<tswett> No prob.
<tswett> Now I've got a question. Actually just a more detailed version of a question I asked a little while ago.
<tswett> Actually actually, lemme do some Googling before I ask it.
<Sacred-Shadows> hey guys i have a bit of a problem.. i am trying to install arp-scan but when i try and download it says i ahve unmet dependancies and says i should try "sudo apt-get install -f" which then gives me the Y/N to procede but then still does not work, here is the link in pastebin    http://pastebin.com/Ddje3vkU
<Sacred-Shadows> someone told me its my PPA (personal package archive) can anyone please shed light on this to a solution
<ObrienDave> PPAs are not supported here
<Sacred-Shadows> what channel should i ask this in then ? 0brienDave
<Ben64> none, ask the maintainer of the PPA
<Sacred-Shadows> im new please explain Ben64
<Ben64> Sacred-Shadows: PPAs are 3rd party repositories, you have to contact that person for support
<ObrienDave> apparently arp-scan is a supported ubuntu package    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arp-scan
<Sacred-Shadows> ..which person :S Ben64
<ObrienDave> sorry, i know nothing about arp-scan
<commander_> mhall119, hi
<commander_> any commercial-ppa-reviewer here ?
<commander_> any commercial-ppa-reviewer here ?
<joshkes_> Hey everyone. Sorry, I asked this a while ago but restarted my system without thinking so I don't know if anyone replied. Sorry for asking twice. I recently installed Ubunty 14.04 on my desktop and now I am having network problems. Only my desktop when booted to linux is effected. I get intenet for about 30 seconds then lose if for about a minute. That cycle repeats constatly. I have tried installing the ALX drivers but that didn't s
<joshkes_> I recently installed Ubunty 14.04 on my desktop and now I am having network problems. Only my desktop when booted to linux is effected. I get intenet for about 30 seconds then lose if for about a minute. That cycle repeats constatly. I have tried installing the ALX drivers but that didn't seem to help. Any ideas?
<Sacred-Shadows> ben64 what do you mean by contact that person.. which person?
<commander_> any commercial-ppa-reviewer here ?
<Finetundra> How would I install LXQt?
<enmonib> hi
<enmonib> hi
<enmonib> i am a new user of ubuntu
<Ben64> Sacred-Shadows: the person who made the PPA!
<Sacred-Shadows> i know so who is that Ben64 im new here :(
<Ben64> Sacred-Shadows: you must have gotten the ppa somewhere, check there
<enmonib> hi Ben64
<Sacred-Shadows> hmm k
<Ben64> enmonib: ?
<enmonib> would you help me?
<enmonib> how to configure vpn in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask | enmonib
<ubottu> enmonib: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> enmonib: thats not how this channel works. ask a question and whoever can help you will
<cfhowlett> !vpn | enmonib wiki available
<ubottu> enmonib wiki available: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<enmonib> ok thanks
<tim_> is gnome3 really this rough in ubuntu gnome? I am have having more issues than in debian testing
<Finetundra>  more spacifically, how would I install LXQt to an existing kubuntu installation?
<enmonib> how to configure vpn using GUI?
<ianorlin> Finetundra, to get LXQt in lubuntu you need to add a ppa
<ianorlin> and it is quite buggy right now
<enmonib> I can't access youtube. How can I configure VPN in Ubuntu using GUI
<cfhowlett> enmonib, did you read the wiki?  full instructions were there.  also, your VPN provider should give guidance.
<Finetundra> ianorlin: ppa is added. Do you happen to have an alternative suggestion?
<rhapsody> anyone familiar with SystemResuceCD?
<ianorlin> altohugh ppa are not supported in offical channels
<Ben64> rhapsody: doesn't sound like that is on topic, this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<rhapsody> Ben64, good point
<Finetundra> ianorlin: indeed. Again, do you happen to have an alternate suggestion?
<amar> FTPing from ubuntu server to another using "wget -m ftp://username:password@IP-ADDR". My password has "@" in it so ftp starts reading IP address right from that "@". Any workaround?
<enmonib> cfhowlett, Yes I read all the instruction but it doesnt work. I want to know is there any application like Hotspot sheild. that worked with Microsoft OS
<cfhowlett> enmonib, so your actual question is " what VPN should I use?" ??
<enmonib> cfhowlett, Yes the one which work best
<cfhowlett> enmonib, ubuntu + linux + vpn      = gogle
<cfhowlett> *google*
<enmonib> sorry
<is2b007> hey could someone help me out, i'm trying to compile unreal4 and i receive these errors: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<is2b007> <is2b007>  libcheese-gtk23 : Depends: libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 (>= 0.91.8) but it is not going to be installed
<is2b007> <is2b007>                    Depends: libcogl15 (>= 1.15.8) but it is not going to be installed
<is2b007> <is2b007>  libcheese7 : Depends: libclutter-gst-2.0-0 (>= 0.10.0) but it is not going to be installed
<is2b007> <is2b007>               Depends: gstreamer1.0-clutter but it is not going to be installed
<is2b007> <is2b007>  libclutter-1.0-0 : Depends: libcogl-pango15 (>= 1.15.8) but it is not going to be installed
<elky> cfhowlett: i wonder if you realise how rude you're sounding.
<cfhowlett> enmonib, no apology necessary.  just helps to clarify the real question needing an answer.
<cfhowlett> enmonib, might be worth looking at www.reddit.com/r/vpn
<enmonib> thank you cfhowlett the link was helpful
<cfhowlett> enmonib, happy2help!
<Mchammerdad> How do I completely remove a samba DC from my machine? DO I just uninstall samba? I can't seem to demote the last DC in the forest.
<lmfaodongs> hi
<uuhimhere> ding dong kwai chang kane
<elky> uuhimhere: what?
<cfhowlett> !cn | uuhimhere,
<ubottu> uuhimhere,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rww> ...
<cfhowlett> rww, I could be wrong, but I was hoping it was a legit use of Chinese ...
<rww> It wasn't any sort of use of Chinese.
<gb27> ubuntu
<elky> cfhowlett: often it is worth checking before looking silly
<uuhimhere> lmfaodongs
<cfhowlett> uuhimhere, stop
<uuhimhere> that was some guys nick
<uuhimhere> i wanted to see what kind of ethnic stereoty[es were built into ur mind
<uuhimhere> by us9nh jibberish
<cfhowlett> uuhimhere, wrong channel.  conduct your research elsewhere
<ghazab> whois skdsuraj
<skdkohli> Hi can anyone please help me get my nickname back
<skdkohli> I had registered it via my email
<skdkohli> I had used a different computer to login and now when I use my old comp to login again , It says nickname is in use
<dingus1> skdkohli, I have a similar issue at first I was dingus now I have to use dingus1 - cause the nick is in use. If you find a solution, please feel free to send me a PM/query. ty
<uuhimhere> confucius say what is in a name young glasshoppa
<gb27> #linux
<EriC^^> dingus1, you can go to #freenode and have them drop it if it hasn't been in use in a couple months or so
<EriC^^> dingus1, it says last seen 42weeks so you can have it dropped for sure
<dingus1> EriC^^, ty.  So what is the command or request to type on #freenode ??
<EriC^^> dingus1, just /nick dingus and ask on the channel for help on getting the nick dropped
<EriC^^> an operator will do it and tell you it's yours
<dingus1> cool, ty
<EriC^^> no proble,
<EriC^^> *problem
<dingus> oops,
<dingus> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<EriC^^> yeah it is registered but if you /nickserv info dingus , it hasn't been seen in 42weeks
<EriC^^> join #freenode and it's yours for sure
<EriC^^> freenode doesn't have a auto drop nicks policy, if a nick hasn't been used in a long time somebody else just claims t
<EriC^^> *it
<uuhimhere> opendingux is better than ubuntu when it comes to gaming
<dingus> so, howto claim a nick? that is about what I am asking on #freenode.
<EriC^^> dingus, say that the nick hasn
<EriC^^> 't been used in 42weeks and you need help on getting it dropped
<elky> uuhimhere: are you planning on being on topic here at all?
<Sentra_root_> LoL
<molavy> hi
<molavy> i don't know can i ask this question here or not? we are newbie in open source development , i want create mailing list , can some one help me about this , how can i create mailing list for open source development purpose
<uuhimhere> molavy: send an email to this guy https://www.stallman.org/
<lana> transmission downloading not starting
<w00tburger> any here own a mac whos tried to install pastebinit?
<w00tburger> why will it work on ubuntu but complain about an API key on a mac?
<lana> transmission downloading not starting!!help
<w00tburger> no me first! I need more help
<cfhowlett> w00tburger, please be patient ... and courteous
<lana> how to check my port 51413 is open or not ?
<w00tburger> netstat | grep 51413
<molavy> uuhimhere, one of best mans in open source world with one of worse site design
<zerowaitstate> w00tburger: um....that only shows connected sockets
<w00tburger> cfhowlett I am just kidding :p
<Guest77752> hi
<zerowaitstate> lana: whether a port is open or not is a complex question, given that firewalls rules can trigger on lots of things including packet source.  Your best bet is ipchains -L
<zerowaitstate> lana: if you want to know additionally if a process is listening on a port, netstat -l will tell you that
<lana> zerowaitstate: http://pastebin.com/KRn7t4Yx
<lana> zerowaitstate:I want to just download the torrent files
<zerowaitstate> lana: it looks like there is a service listening on that port on both ipv4 and ipv6 on all interfaces
<zerowaitstate> lana: ipchains will tell you if the port is open on the firewall.
<zerowaitstate> lana: also, are you behind NAT?
<lana> zerowaitstate:how to check that
<zerowaitstate> is your IP address 192.168.something.something?
<lana> no
<lana> 172.16.x.x
<zerowaitstate> lana: yeah, you are behind a NAT
<zerowaitstate> class B private network
<lana> yeah
<zerowaitstate> lana: you will need to forward the port on the NAT router
<lana> actually my torrent port is blocked i think
<zerowaitstate> lana: if you are on a campus, chances are you are blocked from torrenting
<lana> yeah
<lana> all other girls downloads torrent in windows but I can't download in ubuntu
<p4r4s1t3> hi
<Sentra_root_> hiya
<BlueProtoman> I have to upload a file to an AFP server.  How can I do that on Ubuntu 14.10?
<lana> all site is blocked!!help
<lasko> lana: Can you explain your issue a bit more.
<lasko> !ask | lana
<ubottu> lana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lana> lasko:sorry
<lana> lasko:all site is blocked via cyberoam.when I open any site it says this site under p2p or something
<lana> lasko:I can't download any torrnet files too.I tried vpn but they are blocked too.
<lasko> lana: And how is this related to Ubuntu?
<lana> lasko:actually other girl is downloading or opening these sites in windows.but I can't in ubuntu
<p4r4s1t3> can I ask a question related to ubuntu-gnome here ?
<lasko> !ask | p4r4s1t3
<ubottu> p4r4s1t3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<p4r4s1t3> I have ubuntugnome 14.10 with ubuntu 3.14 from PPA
<lasko> lana: Okay, are you having issues getting to all sites? e.g. can you get to ubuntu.com ?
<p4r4s1t3> I cant resize gtk3 apps .. they also dont have shadows
<p4r4s1t3> any ideas ?
<lana> lasko:few sites are opened like ubuntu.com or wikipedia or stackexchange
<lana> lasko:sites like youtube,facebook or other related site are blocked!!
<Ben64> lana: then its not an ubuntu issue, sounds like you're somewhere where you have partially blocked internet, talk to whoever controls that
<lasko> lana: This isn't an issue with Ubuntu, its related to your security appliance.
<lana> ok!! I got your point
<lana> can u tell me how to open any port in ubuntu?
<rww> Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall active by default, so you don't need to open ports in it.
<lasko> lana: What do you mean open ports? If you have an application thats in a LISTENING state to listen on a particular port then that port is Open.
<lana> any commands to check my which ports are closed ?
<BlueProtoman> I have to upload a file to an AFP (Apple Filing Protocol) server.  How can I do that on Ubuntu 14.10?
<lasko> lana: I suppose you could use nmap to check for ports Open and thus know which are close.
<Ben64> lana: its not an ubuntu issue, check with your network provider
<lasko> BlueProtoman: I think you can use netatalk to do what you want. But its been a long time since I've used it.
<lasko> basically in conjunction with afpd.
<lana> Ben64:I got it .I am just asking some cmds. May I don't ask here!!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lasko> lotuspsychje: Good morning
<lotuspsychje> lasko: hello mate
<dingus> lotuspsychje, hello to you. Welcome.
<lotuspsychje> dingus: hi :p
<dingus> brb, I just did the freenode reg/email/verify stuff for my nickname. gotta reconnect to be sure it works
 * lasko is afk for 20
<Sacred-Shadows> im not sure if this is a ubuntu issue and if not please dirrect me to which channel i should ask... I can install programs, i was told my PPA is broken. I have searched google but i can not figure out how to fix this or where to start, any help will be emensely apreciated.
<Sacred-Shadows> cant install****
<lotuspsychje> Sacred-Shadows: you want to remove ppa?
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, i just want to be able to install programs again so however i will be able to do that..
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | Sacred-Shadows try to remove your bad ppa
<ubottu> Sacred-Shadows try to remove your bad ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, sorry im so vague i dont know where to start
<Sacred-Shadows> thankyou ubottu i will try that
<Sacred-Shadows> k i read that link, which ppa am i removing or do i reset all of them? cause im not sure which ppa it is  but when i tried to get wireshark it said errors were encountered while processing, /var/cahce/apt/archives/wireshark_1.99.4+git20150306194848-0ubuntu1~tursty1~ppa0_amb64.deb    (sorry for all the text in the chat)
<BlueProtoman> ...Nautilus has built-in AFP support.  I went and brainfucked the issue again.
<Ben64> BlueProtoman: tone the language down in this channel please
<DarkSector> Ben64 he could be talking about the programming language :)
<DarkSector> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck
<Ben64> DarkSector: still not allowable
<xS1mple_> is it possible with nautilus to hide files named a certain thing?
<xS1mple> eg. I want to hide all desktop.ini files (from dual boot) in the file manager
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: you can hide folders with renaming the file with a . in front
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: I would prefer not to rename them as most are part of a windows installation
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: put them in a folder you rename then?
<xS1mple> ehh, I want to avoid renaming at all tbh
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: perhaps it's not possible with the default file manager?
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: whats your end goal exactly with this?
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: well I have a bunch of desktop.ini files in random folders on a hard drive that's shared across an ubuntu and windows installation
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: I don't particularly want to rename them or delete them as they'll just appear again when I use windows, wondering if there's a way to filter them out without doing that
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: and why you want to hide those? to make it cleaner?
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: and yes, to make it cleaner
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: i think those files are even safe to delete, but if you rename it .desktop.ini it will hide on ubuntu
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: they are safe to remove, but windows will keep creating them based on my folder view preferences
<xS1mple> hence, the hide without rename/delete
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: and ubuntu will keep showing the files in nautilus because they exist
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: yep, so there's no manual filter I can apply either through config or gui settings?
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: not sure of that maybe there's a dconf-editor trick
<xS1mple> lotuspsychje: I'll check out dconf-editor stuff, thanks for the replies
<lotuspsychje> xS1mple: the simplest way is rename with . or try the ##windows guys howto perm delete those desktop.ini's
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, hey man thankyou for the help, i have figured out that the file PPA file that is giving me problems is  /var/cache/apt/archives/wireshark_1.99.4+git20150306194848~8a945181-0ubuntu1~trusty1~ppa0_amb64.deb    and i need to remove it but  am how to find its repository name & subdirectory.. please help! :)
<lotuspsychje> Sacred-Shadows: you can browse your ppa's also in software sources in ubuntu, then checkout ppa's there to remove also
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, sorry im not entirely sure what you mean
<lotuspsychje> Sacred-Shadows: check start button (left corner up) and find software&updates
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, found it, where exactley am i lookin?
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/ygSZHF1X means I can't load any video in any player
<lotuspsychje> Sacred-Shadows: does the ppa show there
<kalsa> Hi. How can I fix "An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'utopic' is not supported with this tool."?
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: wich tool?
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, Update.
<cyozou> vocaloid
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: are you on vivid right now?
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, Top-right icon says 15.04
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje no, i tried the do sudo ppa-purge and the file name but i just got this.... http://pastebin.com/CmfZLaRy
<lotuspsychje> kalsa: then join #ubuntu+1 for vidi support mate
<kalsa> lotuspsychje, Good idea. Thanks
<Sacred-Shadows> i dont get why this isint just a simple deleate
<lotuspsychje> Sacred-Shadows: remove the ppa from your sources list and sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> Sacred-Shadows: why did you try to add this ppa in the first place? wireshark is in the official repos
<lotuspsychje> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.1+g01b65bf-2~ubuntu14.10.2 (utopic), package size 779 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Guest9173> Hello room
<Guest9173> First, how can I register a proper username?  I seem not to be able to do that.
<Sacred-Shadows> thats the thing i never tried to install this darn thing, last night i installed wireshark and was trying to install arp-scan after n it wouldent work and that how this whole thing got started
<lotuspsychje> !register | Guest9173
<ubottu> Guest9173: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cogitation> thanks, lotuspsychje
<cogitation> I have a problem with my computer upon coming back from suspend.  Is anyone able to help with that?
<cogitation> Is this the right place to ask?
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: yes, can you give us more details
<silverdrake> hello
<cogitation> Hello.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: log errors and such
<cogitation> Okay, more details.  I don't have a log, unfortunately.
<cogitation> Every time I go into suspend, upon resuming, the greeter has massive graphical distortion.
<silverdrake> sorry for butting in , can anyone help me with a very atipical sound problem?
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, how do i remove the ppa from my sources list? with sudo ppa-purge... then what?
<lasko> !ask silverdrake
<lasko> !ask | silverdrake
<ubottu> silverdrake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<james_> uh, well it just changed my name, but this is cogitation, or was.
<Guest28078> or whatever... guest.
<james__> I'm a new ubuntu user, so I don't really know how to recover or do a workaround either.  I tried using ctrl-alt-F8 to get a new gui and that didn't work.  I tried going to tty1 and logged in, then tried to start unity and it wouldn't let me.
<silverdrake> my sound output selection mutes the wrong channels ; for ex when i first selected headphones (front panel) the speakers muted as they should , since then they've always been muted no matter what i do or what output i select
<silverdrake> recently i've used alsamixer to disable the auto-mute (oh, removing the headphones worked but i don't want to remove them)
<lotuspsychje> !sound | silverdrake
<ubottu> silverdrake: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<silverdrake> lotus , nothing i've found online helped
<silverdrake> i've got the problem narrowed down to a driver malfunction
<james__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<silverdrake> it mutes the wrong channels
<silverdrake> when selecting a different output
<lotuspsychje> !tty | james__
<ubottu> james__: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<silverdrake> it keeps both speakers and headphones working for all output settings
<silverdrake> but muted the surround channels
<james__> Thanks, lotus, but I knew that much.  As I was saying, that didn't help, and the bug is quite persistant.
<silverdrake> although they are disabled in speaker config in sound settings
<james__> I basically can't go into suspend at all.
<jjavaholic> http://pastebin.com/ygSZHF1X I suspect libva but don't know how to test it
<silverdrake> so this is the git of it : sound output selection only affects surround channels even if they are disabled instead of muting speakers or headphones
<silverdrake> i can make manual modifications using volume change in alsamixer but this is an effort i'd rather not make everytime i switch from speakers to headphones and back
<james__> ...okay, the NickServ won't stop kicking me.
<silverdrake> can i configure sound output settings to correctly mute the channels i need?
<lasko> silverdrake: I'm not expert on sound so I couldn't help you very much but I might be able to help in some way.
<james__> Hi lasko.
<silverdrake> like specify which sound channels are associated with rear panel speakers and which with front panel headphones ? (i want to keep both plugged in and just change output from one to the other)
<lasko> silverdrake: Give me a few minutes to re-read your comments
<silverdrake> thanks lasko , how?
<silverdrake> ok
<lyze237> Hello :)
<lasko> james__: Hello
<lasko> silverdrake: So, you /are/ able to get it to work through alsamixer correct?
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: wb
<james__> I'm having a graphical distortion upon coming out of suspend mode in 14.10, default ubuntu.  The screen is very distorted and I don't even know any workarounds, being a new user, so the two or three times it's happened now, I've just had to reboot.
<james__> Would love at minimum to know an effective workaround, if not a way to make it stop going haywire.
<silverdrake> yes , by lowering volume in alsa on the headphones i can get sound only in speakers and lowering volume in speakers to get sound only in headphones
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, ubuntu looks good now having a problem with installing windows after arch/ ubuntu ;)
<Sacred-Shadows> lotuspsychje, sorry mate but how do i remove the ppa from my sources list? with sudo ppa-purge? im trying that and updating but its not working yet, to confirm; i should be in /var/cache/apt/archives where the file is and sudo ppa-purge from there?
<lotuspsychje> james__: did you test with 14.04
<lasko> silverdrake: But you can't get those same settings in the ubuntu sound applet?
<silverdrake> no
<lyze237> I have a problem with my grub setup. however i am using arch linux - but im banned in the arch linux channel for idk what reason :(. i installed windows after arch and now grub is kinda messed up
<silverdrake> those setting wronly affect other sound channels
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: did you do your ssd firmware yet
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, yes i did ;)
<james__> lotuspsychje:  I had 14.04 formerly, actually, and the bug was the same.
<silverdrake> like selecting speakers i get sound in both speakers and headphones
<james__> I did an upgrade to 14.10 from 04
<silverdrake> selecting headphones is the same : sound everywhere
<silverdrake> in alsa i noticed that this selection affects only the surround channels of my rear panel
<james__> uh...brb, my dog just threw up
<lasko> Interesting. Well I could investigate a bit more unless someone else has suggestions but honestly I haven't a clue as to why that would be happening.
<silverdrake> which i have disabled selecting simple stereo on my speakers in settings
<silverdrake> to no effect
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: i would ubuntu single on your evo :p
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, if ubuntu would have worked the way it should (getting a blackscreen when switching to tty and getting a lock screen boot whenever i try to unlock my os) then i would have used it for quite some time
<lyze237> *lock screen loop
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: on 14.04 you had a lock?
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, yes i had a lock screen loop. whenever the os entered the lock screen and i reactive the computer with my password - all i see is 30 sek a black screen and then again the lock screen login prompt
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: what brand is this machine?
<james__> back
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, custom. open source drivers works fine but i need the propertiary drivers.
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: you dont have an optimus card or so?
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, gtx 7703
<lyze237> * 770
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: can you doublecheck in it has optimus technology?
<lotuspsychje> if
<lyze237> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 770] (rev a1)
<silverdrake> thanks anyway guys , i'll keep looking for an answer
<silverdrake> bye
<james__> bye silver.  Wish I could help
<lotuspsychje> lyze237: i mean on the offical website of your card, should mention optimus technology supported or not
<james__> is anyone able to help me with either discovering the problem, or finding a workaround?
<lotuspsychje> james__: install 14.04
<james__> lotus, why do you say that?
<james__> I had 14.04 and the same thing happened.
<james__> Also, what's wrong with 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> james__: did you check your logs for errors?
<james__> I mean, simply not using suspend would be less inconvenient than a complete O.S. reinstall
<james__> I didn't... brand new linux user.  Not sure where/how to do that.
<james__> What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> james__: check your syslog and dmesg logs
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, well if i would detailed information about the graphics card then i could look on the official website
<lotuspsychje> james__: you can also check in realtime: tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg then play around with your suspend
<james__> "Is there anyone here who can advise a new "
<james__> I meant to paste:  "syslog:  command not found"
<james__> I tried tail -f... and got a spooling log with a whole bunch of stuff in it.
<james__> When I go into suspend, I can't do anything...the graphical distortion is severe, and I don't know any workarounds.
<lyze237> lotuspsychje, brb
<Sacred-Shadows> can anyone tell me how to delete a ppa file i know it starts with sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> and the file that is giving me trouble is /var/cache/apt/archives/wireshark_1.99.4+git20150306194848~8a945181-0ubuntu1~trusty1~ppa0_amd64.deb but i dont know how to combine them PLEASE HELP ive been at this for four hours and am at my wits end :(
<Ben64> you don't combine them! you need the ppa name, nothing at all to do with that filename, as i've told you countless times
<Ben64> use the software sources as you were told hours ago
<k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: you use ppa-purge which will remove the ppa and the packages from that ppa.
<Sacred-Shadows> ya and as i keep replying to you i did and the only ones are noobslab/themes, docky and dreibh
<k1l_> how did you install that package?
<Sacred-Shadows> wow woops, i just did sudo-apt get install wireshark and it started happening
<k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: btw, dreibh ist da ppa that contains the wireshark
<k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: so what is the issue here?
<Sacred-Shadows> i cant install wireshark k1l_ when i do it gives me the " Errors were encountered while processing:
<Sacred-Shadows>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wireshark_1.99.4+git20150306194848~8a945181-0ubuntu1~trusty1~ppa0_amd64.deb at the end
<k1l_> !paste | Sacred-Shadows
<ubottu> Sacred-Shadows: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> put all terminal output there. details matter so we need to see all
<Sacred-Shadows> kk
<Dorfen> Hey Guys! :) I just got an extra ssd disk, my system is installed on as is. On Windows i would maybe use this disk to install specific applications on for faster performance, how would i achieve this in ubuntu?
<Dorfen> clarification i already have an ssd my system is installed on, i now have an extra! :)
<azizLIGHT> any recommendations for a screen recordoing software?
<ikonia> Dorfen: you really wouldn't
<Sacred-Shadows> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/xRF2eVEb
<ikonia> Dorfen: ubuntu splits the binaries and the libraries and configs into different file systems
<ikonia> Dorfen: so your best bet would be to put / on the ssd
<Dorfen> well i already have one ssd on the / i now have a second one i would like to put into use, this is not doable_
<ikonia> Dorfen: so if you already have / on an SSD, why would the second ssd make it any faster ?
<Dorfen> I have more space on ssd disks! :) Yes, i could buy 1 big one, but now i have 2! So this is what i have to work with! :)
<ikonia> Dorfen: that wasn't your statement
<ikonia> Dorfen: your statement was to make it faster
<Dorfen> No it was not?
<k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: it whos several issues there. 1) you are logged in as root which is not common on ubuntu 2) if you want to remove that ppa why dont you use the ppa-purge now?
<Dorfen> I asked if i could choose to install applciations on it like i would in windows for those specific applications to load faster? I have 3 other rpm disks too for storage.
<Sacred-Shadows> ofcourse only my problem is i dont know how to phrase the argument k1l_
<ikonia> Dorfen: quote "On Windows i would maybe use this disk to install specific applications on for faster performance, how would i achieve this in ubuntu?"
<lyze237> back ;)
<RDX4OO> Dorfen, u can use your 2 ssd's in Raid 0 but that's gonna be useless cause, the normaly writespeed from an ssd is like 500 Mbit's and that's fast enough ;)
<ikonia> Dorfen: bottom line - is no
<Dorfen> What i would do on windows would be have c and d drives, on installation of an app i would choose to place it on an ssd if i wanted it to load fast. I wanted something similar in ubuntu.
<ikonia> Dorfen: doesn't work like that on ubuntu
<Dorfen> So when my / gets full i just cant install anymore apps? That is really stupid!
<ikonia> Dorfen: no, it's not stupid
<ikonia> Dorfen: it's about managing space correctly
<ikonia> Dorfen: eg: move your home partition onto the second disk for example, to remove personal data from your / file system
<Dorfen> No not in a one disk world, but on a desktop computer with multiple disks, yes its kinda stupid.
<ikonia> Dorfen: - as an easy example
<ikonia> Dorfen: no, it's not "kind of stupid"
<Dorfen> that would just reverse my issue?
<Dorfen> Then my current ssd would be obsolete.
<ikonia> Dorfen: how would that reverse your issue ?
<k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: ppa-purge ppa:dreibh/ppa
<lyze237> Dorfen: moving your /home directory obto a different partition will move every private file (music...) to a different partition but the applications and os will still be on your ssd
<Dorfen> this is my setup: i have one 240 gb ssd mounted on / everything ubuntu installed on is on this disk.
<Dorfen> I now have an extra ssd, i would like to use that too.
<ikonia> Dorfen: why ?
<ikonia> Dorfen: what is the problem you are actually trying to solve
<RDX4OO> 240 GB just for / is so many place :D
<lyze237> totally :) except you are installing steam on your / partition
<Sacred-Shadows> k1l_ omg you.. are a life saver like.. really dude THANK-YOU
<Sacred-Shadows> so now would it probobley work to download wireshark and have it work? k1l_
<Dorfen> AS i said. On windows i would have used theese drives as c and d, on theese drives all there would be is operating systems, and applications nothing else! All my files and shit is on rpm disks, this setup is what i aim for or something similar. I thougth about home partition on a seperate disk, but still doesnt solve the disk size problem entirely cause at some point my ssd is gonna get full.
<ikonia> Dorfen: forget windows
<MrSassyPants> So ok, I'm using the wireless share NetworkManager thing to share the wired connection. But there's an odditiy which I have observed before, clients in the wireless seem to have "internets", but trying to open youtube videos and some other applications doesn't work.
<ikonia> Dorfen: and there is no need to swear
<ikonia> Dorfen: if you move /home onto your second SSD you will have no problems
<ikonia> Dorfen: that way you have 240GB for your system and applications (you will NEVER fill that) and all your home / personal data is on the second SSD
<ikonia> allowing you to manage your space
<Dorfen> Then i would store home folder files on my second ssd, this is not what im after.
<lyze237> Dorfen: Well there are no big applications under linux which will fill your 240! gb ssd. so mounting a seperate disk to /home works perfectly. those 240 gb wont get full in a  lifetime. im using my os since 2 yeahrs and i still have 30 gb from a 50gb partition left.
<ikonia> Dorfen: what you are after does not work in the linux work
<k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: you dont need a ppa to install wireshark, yes
<ikonia> Dorfen: hence forget how windows does it
<Dorfen> Well, i have wine, i have VM's running on the ssd etc, so yes they are getting full! :)
<lyze237> then move those to the other os?
<ikonia> Dorfen: move the vm's to the home partition then
<lyze237> * partition not os
<Sacred-Shadows> darn i just got disconnected did u reply? k1l_
<ikonia> Dorfen: they are your VM's so should either be in system space (on a seperate disk) or in your home directory
<Dorfen> Well still having steam, blizzard app, my dev apps etc is filling up my ssd rather nice! my /home is like 20 mb, that would solve nothing.
<ikonia> Dorfen: sorry- thats just not correct
<RDX4OO> Dorfen, u have an PM from me
<ikonia> Dorfen: your applications are not filling up your home disk to the tune of 240GB
<ikonia> Dorfen: other things are taking up your space
<elichai2> hey, would like if someone try to help me:
<elichai2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1429552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429552 in linux (Ubuntu) "0cf3:3004 - Qualcom Atheros - Ubuntu 14.10 bluetooth not working" [Undecided,New]
<k1l_> <k1l_> Sacred-Shadows: you dont need a ppa to install wireshark, yes
<ikonia> Dorfen: and they are the things that should live on your other disk, depending on what they are, depends how to lay it out
<Sacred-Shadows> k1l_, IS AMAZING, EVERYONE REALIZE HIS GREATNESS
<Dorfen> RDX4OO: So you are telling me that my steam games, my blizzard games etc is not filling up my space? >D
<lyze237> so btw is there a way to create a smaller partition from a partiton which is in a ext4 file format? (with no data loss?)
<ikonia> RDX4OO: please help in the channel - not in pm
<ikonia> Dorfen: lets work through the real questions and please be honest with the answers,
<ikonia> Dorfen: do you actually KNOW what is taking up your space
<lyze237> Dorfen: yes but they are stored in /home. move /home to a different disk then everything works perfectly
<Dorfen> At the moment it's not an issue i can just see it being an issue at some point! :)
<Dorfen> But yes i have a steam install on around 78 gig
<lyze237> oh and forget my question thought i was in the #windows channel
<ikonia> Dorfen: basically you can carve up any additional disks you want and mount them anywhere you want to offset the space problems
<RDX4OO> of course they do but, u can install your steam games on another partition like, in a differenet Folder in /home maybe. So if u keep moving /home to an another partition and install the steam games into the new /home Folder, your problem will be solved i guess :)
<ikonia> Dorfen: however this would normally not be needed with a bit of basic awareness of what you're using and where they are stored, and where they can be stored
<MrSassyPants> So yeah, why do most things work over a shared wireless connection (set up with NetworkManager) but Youtube Videos and app store updates don't?
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> rdx what games do you got?
<RDX4OO> ablest1980, not me ;) Dorfen is playing on Linux
<ablest1980> me too
<ablest1980> steam and cs
<ablest1980> :)
<Dorfen> RDX4OO: That is excactly what I'm after although steam gives me this choice not unix, how could i install steam itself in my home directory as an example?
<ikonia> Dorfen: steam does not install in your home dir
<ikonia> Dorfen: the games do
<azizLIGHT> wow this is crazy. some little kid on youtube is doing tutorials for ubuntu software installation
<ablest1980> i have valve pack but only cs is installed
<azizLIGHT> he must be like... under 10
<Dorfen> ikonia: that was not what i asker.
<Dorfen> asked*
<ikonia> Dorfen: that is the answer though
<cfhowlett> Dorfen, back up your steam games first.  then go into steam settings and point to the new director.  restore games to your target
<Dorfen> guys, you are besides the point.
<ikonia> Dorfen: no
<lyze237> Dorfen: steam will install all your games to /home/name/.local/share/Steam
<ablest1980> dorfen there is a #ubuntu-steam channel
<RDX4OO> Dorfen, check this Link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<ikonia> Dorfen: you need to work with how linux works
<ikonia> not compare it to how you used to do things in windows
<Dorfen> I know that steam has an option, nice of steam. How does ubuntu do the same?
<ikonia> Dorfen: it doesn't
<ikonia> Dorfen: manage your space, stop trying to change the system
<ikonia> Dorfen: as I said at the start
<Dorfen> STOP!
<Dorfen> You are running down a road cause i mentioned an app.
<ikonia> Dorfen: no, I'm not
<ikonia> Dorfen: I'm running down that road because you keep asking how to change where applications are installed
<ikonia> and I've said "you can't"
<Dorfen> ikonia: look at the chat, ppl spamming about steam, i just stopped as it is not what i wanted to do.
<ikonia> Dorfen: what do you actually want then ? as you keep asking how to move applications
<Dorfen> Yes I am aware of you saying that, and as I still say that has nothing to do with where steam install its stuff.
<RDX4OO> Dorfen, let us all start from the beginning please so, what u rly want to do?
<ikonia> Dorfen: steam will install games where you tell it to
<ikonia> Dorfen: steam will be installed where the package forces it to be
<ablest1980> dorfen do you want to back up steam games on cd or dvd?
<ikonia> ablest1980: he has mentioned nothing about that ???
<ablest1980> i dont know
<RDX4OO> ikonia, i guess the problem it is not about steam. i want to reade what, Dorfen will exactly want to do
<azizLIGHT> how do i make it so i dont have to type sudo password again and again if im logged in
<ikonia> RDX4OO: he wants to install certain apps in different directories
<lyze237> aziz open up a root promot
<azizLIGHT> since i have a user password to login, and my screensaver times out at 2 minutes requiring a paassword, i dont want to enter anymore sudo passwords in prompts
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: your screen saver is not locked by sudo
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with sudo
<ikonia> that is just your user password
<ikonia> change your screen save lock time
<Dorfen> okay first of, I ran windows 6 months back. On that setup i had C drive on one ssd, and D drive for steam, blizzard,visual studio and other heavy stuff I wanted to load fast. I had E F G as rpm disks for media and file storage. I switched to ubuntu a while back, and i have not used windows for months now.
<Dorfen> I installed ubuntu on my C drive, gave it the entire disk under LVM.
<msev_> would anyone of you guys know why google earth wouldn't want to connect to a custom server that I'm piping some coordinate data into? while if I open that url in google chrome it displays me the data inside just fine
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: i meant that, when i login after being locked out by screensaver, i dont want to put in anymore passwords, including sudo on a prompt
<Dorfen> Now i want to format my old D drive (ssd disk 2), and put that to use in ubuntu in a similar way.
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: change the sudo rules to "NOPASSWD"
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: there are docs on the ubuntu wiki on how to
<ikonia> Dorfen: "you can't do that"
<ikonia> Dorfen: you can use your disks correctly though
<Dorfen> I am now aware this is not doable, so this was just to clarify my question,  as Ikonia asked for it!
<Dorfen> And how would that be_
<ikonia> Dorfen: I as I explained earlier
<Dorfen> mounting the ssd uner /home?
<Dorfen> nah solves nada
<ikonia> it solves everything
<ikonia> and that is one option
<ikonia> I said quite a lot more than "just mount it on home"
<firefoxvt> what is different between shutdown -h 0 and poweroff?
<ikonia> firefoxvt: shutdown runs through the init process
<ikonia> you should not use poweroff
<pc-moon_> hello , i have hp cpu 500-470nx desktop , i wanna install ubuntu do thats is possible
<Dorfen> In the hypothetical case that i fill up my entire disk just by installing stuff from ubuntu store, how would i add an extra disk and continue?
<ikonia> Dorfen: that case is not realistic
<Dorfen> yes it is.
<firefoxvt> thanks
<ikonia> Dorfen: no it's not
<Dorfen> I have a 20gb disk, go!
<ikonia> Dorfen: what is using up your space
<ikonia> Dorfen: as I asked earlier do you actually KNOW what is using your space
<Dorfen> ikonia: You are getting on my nerves, sry! I said HYPOTHETICAL.
<ikonia> Dorfen: that is not a realistic case
<ikonia> Dorfen: this is real world
<Dorfen> Why is it not a realistic case?
<ikonia> Dorfen: because you will not install 240GB of applications
<Dorfen> I have a 20gn harddrive, i install ubuntu.
<ikonia> Dorfen: no you don't
<ikonia> you have 240GB
<ikonia> you told us earlier
<Dorfen> omfg.
<Dorfen> do you know what hypothetical means?
<ikonia> Dorfen: I already said - this is real world
<Dorfen> k
<Dorfen> Guess you never studied.
<ikonia> studied what ?
<Dorfen> Since you can't debate a hypothetical case.
<ikonia> this isn't a debate channel
<ikonia> Dorfen: and I'd already answered it earlier if you pay attention
<Dorfen> Nope but that gets a debate about the issue i have going.
<ikonia> Dorfen: you can carve you disks and mount them where ever you need space
<b100s> hi2all!
<b100s> i have ribble in my screen on ubuntu
<ikonia> Dorfen: this isn't a debate channel - it's a support channel
<b100s> i use monitor + notebook, but notebook screen i had turn off from system settings. what should i do to avoid ribbles? by the way, it is not always - time to time
<RDX4OO> cd ..
<RDX4OO> sry ^^
<RDX4OO> ikonia, what did u do ? ;)
<pc-moon_> can anyone help me my desktop is windows 8 how can i install ubuntu
<ikonia> !install | pc-moon_
<ubottu> pc-moon_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> pc-moon_: thats a good starting point
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<ikonia> RDX4OO: errr no
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_,  sry ^^ http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<ikonia> pc-moon_: the official documentation ubottu gave you is a good starting point
<ikonia> rather than external guides
<pc-moon_> oh well
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uVcsFhv2Vo
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_, it's gonna be more easy for u now :)
<ikonia> there is no need for youtube videos
<neutralizer> 'sudo service minidlna start' says OK but does not start it where executing 'minidlnad' starts the server. what could be wrong?
<ikonia> the official doc walks you thorugh it
<RDX4OO> ikonia, maybe not for us ;)
<ikonia> RDX4OO: maybe wait for someone to ask before ramming untrusted 3rd part youtube videos at people
<pc-moon_> i know how i can install or setup on anycomputer but this computer is windows and make like no usb for os i think may thats just support windows but in hp they wrote its supported may i miss something
<ikonia> pc-moon_: whats the actual problem ?
<RDX4OO> ikonia, blame on me i am so sry
<cfhowlett> pc-moon_, 1.  get ubuntu.  2. make ubuntu USB.  3. boot ubuntu from USB.  4.  install ubuntu
<ikonia> RDX4OO: no need for sorry
<pc-moon_> i cant open usb boot
<pc-moon_> i didnt saw in boot menu
<ikonia> does the motherboard support booting from usb ?
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_, cause secure boot is activated :S
<pc-moon_> no i change to disable
<pc-moon_> my usb is created by unetbootin
<RDX4OO> hmm, do u use the usb ports on the backside?
<cfhowlett> pc-moon_, if you disable USB ... you cannot boot USB
<pc-moon_> ok most i enable it
<jjavaholic> how can I test my usb individually?
<bekks> jjavaholic: Test for what?
<RDX4OO> cfhowlett, he disable the secure boot and not USB :)
<RDX4OO> all Windows 8 PC's are in  a Secure Boot or Fast Boot, so u can't boot from an external Medium like an USB Drive
<bekks> RDX4OO: Thats not true.
<cfhowlett> RDX4OO, FALSE
<pc-moon_> ok im trying to disable fastboot and secure boot
<RDX4OO> bekks, so give me the right answer pls :)
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_, just follow these steps :) http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<RDX4OO>  4. Turn off fast boot. To be able to boot to your Ubuntu USB drive you will need to turn off the fast boot option.
<k1l_> !dualboot | pc-moon_ go with the official howto
<ubottu> pc-moon_ go with the official howto: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bekks> RDX4OO: Just because that 3rd party howto mentions it, it doesnt mean that every Windows 8 is using secureboot nor does it mean thta Windows 8 has enabled fastboot by default.
<RDX4OO> pc-moon_, keep Secure Boot on enable but u have to Fast Boot disable
<ikonia> RDX4OO: stop talking
<k1l_> pc-moon_: on some pcs you need to press a key to boot from a usb or get a menu to select the boot order. so see your manual what to do on your machine
<ikonia> RDX4OO: if you don't know the answer - don't talk, don't push random links
<RDX4OO> ikonia, why should i ? it's a free irc channel ;) you don't have the force to put my mouth closed :)
<ikonia> RDX4OO: I do if you're giving bad information
<ikonia> RDX4OO: and as you don't appear to know the answer and you're just pushing things without knowing if/how they work, it seems bad, so please don't
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | RDX4OO a little courtesy and discretion goes a long way ...
<ubottu> RDX4OO a little courtesy and discretion goes a long way ...: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<RDX4OO> ikonia, the reason why he cant boot from an external usb drive was the fast boot option or not? so what did wrong?
<ikonia> RDX4OO: that contradics your earlier advice
<ikonia> you appear to be guessing
<lyze> is there a full command list for ubottu?
<ikonia> !ubottu > lyze
<ubottu> lyze, please see my private message
<lyze> thanks
<neutralizer> any minidlna wizard here?
<pc-moon_> still didnt boot
<pc-moon_> how can i check my usb is have working boot or not
<ikonia> boot it in another machine ?
<b100s> why my android cant be plugged in as usb storage to ubuntu 14.04?
<lyze> b100s, i guess thats because it uses the mtp protocoll which is not supported
<lyze> * or lets say better: not supported by default
<k1l_> ubunut supports mtp by default, iirc
<lyze> does it? well thats something new for me sorry for the wrong information ;)
<b100s> how can i check and fix it?
<RDX4OO> ikonia, so go on pls and help pc-moon_ :)
<k1l_> lyze: gvfs and nautilus should be able to mount mtp
<Romildo_Vitorino> pc-moon_ The boot disk creator of ubuntu 14.14 with this bug, suggest using unetbootin
<k1l_> b100s: what device is it=
<bazhang> !info gmtp
<ubottu> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1 (utopic), package size 101 kB, installed size 472 kB
<b100s> http://paste.org.ru/?x6hzk9
<b100s> i have philips w732
<b100s> with windows - ok
<b100s> but ubuntu cant see it
<k1l_> b100s: are you sure mtp is enabled on the device itselv? can you pastebin "lsusb" and the part of "dmesg" after you plugged it in?
<b100s> i can be sure that MTPZ is disabled :) from message above
<b100s> uno momento
<k1l_> that android seem to be a russian model. most of the posts talking about ubuntu and mtp i find are on russian. maybe they have a fix for that?
<b100s> k1l_, lsusb http://paste.org.ru/?j7dots
<k1l_> b100s: well, is it plugged in? as far as i see its not in lsusb
<b100s> yep, and after plug it in - i didn se any changes in dmesg
<b100s> tried 2 different cables
<k1l_> so make sure the device itself got mtp or usb connection enabled
<b100s> device works ok with windows, but in ubuntu ((( even i didnt asked for use device as USB-storage as usual was with windows
<b100s> so, i have two different netboks and the same - 2 cables, 2 ports and two noteboks - checked
<b100s> dmesg without any changes, may it be problem with device?
<k1l_> yes
<lyze> k1l_, should he be possible to try to connect the phone via the adb? to see if this works?
<b100s> what is adb?
<lyze> android debug bridge
<lyze> thats a program for accessing your phone on the computer.
<k1l_> lyze: yes. but if its not even showing up on lsusb that might not work too
<lyze> there is a command: adb devices which lets you see if the phone is properly connected to the adb and then you can access the content of the phone via adb shell
<lyze> k1l_, yep thats the only problem we have here...
<pc-moon_> i git this msg
<pc-moon_> extlinux not found
<b100s> hm...the same with windows - no reaction now. i had updated my phone few days agot :) it can be reason
<pc-moon_> this requered for ext2-formated
<b100s> freakin android
<Sagar> Hello, i am getting this error again and again
<Sagar> [Sun Mar 08 07:12:15.731358 2015] [mpm_prefork:error] [pid 28789] (12)Cannot allocate memory: AH00159: fork: Unable to fork new process
<bekks> pc-moon_: ext2 has nothing to do with it.
<Sagar> my sites stop working i am running opencart 2.0 and only two sites are running, i have apache2 and mysql installed on servers i am on 14.04 ubuntu
<k1l_> b100s: well yes. make sure the device is working first :)
<pc-moon_> you mean its ok
<bekks> Sagar: So runa memtest.
<Sagar> How?
<k1l_> Sagar: is it a vserver?
<Sagar> yes a vps
<k1l_> Sagar: you are using more ram than you got. so it kills the site
<bekks> pc-moon_: No. I just said that extlinux has nothing to do with ext2. More likely, it appears to be a half-broken bootable usb device. Recreate it.
<varaindemian> anybody had problem with SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 video driver on ubuntu?
<Sagar> how can i make it preserve ram?
<pc-moon_> aha ok
<Sagar> i am running just opencart sites
<bekks> varaindemian: Everyone does, yes.
<bekks> varaindemian: That device is just horrible,
<varaindemian> bekks: damn
<varaindemian> I barely managed to fix the resolution even tho it's not the desired one
<Sagar> ?
<bekks> varaindemian: And? :)
<varaindemian> but I don't know how to fix the graphic acceleration
<k1l_> Sagar: see how much ram you have guaranteed. then see what you are using there. then see how you can limit the sites to ram access.
<bekks> varaindemian: That thing does not even have graphics acceleration at all.
<bekks> varaindemian: As I said, it is a horrible device.
<k1l_> Sagar: the processes that run the sites.
<Sagar> i got 1GB RAM
<Sagar> i use opencart 2.0 how can i make the limit?
<varaindemian> bekks: what command you use to type my nick?
<bekks> varaindemian: I typed "vara" and pressed the tabulator key.
<k1l_> Sagar: see what base system opencart uses and if they offer a ram limitation there. its your task as a admin :/
<varaindemian> bekks, thank you for your kind answers, but I feel horribly that I can't make linux working on my device :(
<bekks> varaindemian: You said you did make it work. But you are trying things which are impossible with that device - like HW acceleration.
<k1l_> varaindemian: that card was horrible when it was a "new" card. not its old and horrible. sorry to say :/ sis never supported linux like others did.
<ubuntu2342343> Hi
<lyze> hi ubuntu2342343  :)
<ubuntu2342343> What hapenned to "install alongside windows" option on the installer?
<lyze> ubuntu2342343, nothing. should work normally
<ubuntu2342343> I can either whipe entire drive and install or "something else"
<ubuntu2342343> I don't understand "something else". I tried that and broke my pc trying to understand what partitions I should create, mount points etc, it was all too complicated.
<lyze> well its easy ;)
<ubuntu2342343> So there is no alongside windows option anymore.
<varaindemian> bekks, I didn't get the right resolution that my device supports. I have something similar to the right one
<lyze> well i can guide you through if you want ;)
<bekks> varaindemian: Thats the best you can get.
<arun> anyone here tried http://gaminganywhere.org/ ??
<Ben64> ubuntu2342343: there is that option if it is available
<ubuntu2342343> Ben64, What do you mean?
<Ben64> if its possible for the installer to do that, it shows up
<ubuntu2342343> Yeah but I have a pc with 2 x hdd. 1 = 225gb ssd with Windows 7 on it and nothing else.
<ubuntu2342343> It's totally clean
<lyze> efi?
<ubuntu2342343> lyze, I think so yes how does that change things?
<ubuntu2342343> Is it this new "secure boot" that screws things up?
<lyze> ubuntu2342343, perhapse. i have disabled it and it works for me. but if you want i can guide you through the "something else" settings
<ubuntu2342343> lyze, Thanks, maybe. So if you have efi the alongside windows option is not there presumambly.
<ubuntu2342343> I just found this I think it usually affects windows8 but in my case 7 as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/302680/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-alongside-uefi-enabled-windows-8
<lyze> ubuntu2342343, yeah ok use that then i dont need to explain it to you :) however i would use one of your 2 hdd's as a /home mountpoint.
<ubuntu2342343> Separate partition for home. You mean incase I have to upgrade later on or for some other reason?
<boris``> hello, i've force installed php-zeroc-ice which depends on php packages. i have installed an alternate set of php packages from my vserver provider. but now apt-get upgrade won't proceed because of the dependency failure. is there a way to configure it to ignore dependencies for that package only?
<ubuntu2342343> Honestly the amount of education you need just to get into Linux these days is getting crazy. Normal people are never going to experience Linux at all.
<Ben64> ubuntu2342343: actually its much easier than it used to be
<ubuntu2342343> bullshit!
<cfhowlett> ubuntu2342343, stop the profanity .... NOW
<Ben64> that language is not necessary
<ubuntu2342343> I used to be able to do it easily but now I have to study like crazy
<ntsp> ubuntu2342343 with a fully automated installer, what else do you need?
<lyze> ubuntu2342343, nah not difficult at all :) but here is the reason why you would use a different /home partition: 1. backup is easier. no need to reinstall something which is stored inside your /home partition. the other thing is that when you use for example a ssd as / partition then it gets sometimes quite full (with vms, steam and so on) so using a e.g. 1 TB hdd as /home solves this too
<ubuntu2342343> You're just trolling
<lyze> and i dont see why the windows installer should be easier than the ubuntu one. heck the ubuntu installer is way easier then the windows one
<Ben64> results in a usable system too
<ubuntu2342343> For single boot both are easy
<lyze> for multiboot - yeah you can't use the windows installer for that
<lyze> actually you can but you need a linux live cd again to get the other one to work
<ntsp> Is there a way to disable the video powerdown on server(aka console), its getting annoying
<lyze> the other way around it works just fine
<ntsp> tried consoleblanking=0 as bootcommand still the same
<ubuntu2342343> I really worry for the ordinary people in my area, the kind of people who are struggling to figure out ipads. There's no way they could figure out all this efi stuff.
<lyze> so thats efi not linux ;)
<lyze> efi just fcks with everyone
<lyze> sorry for the f word QQ
<ubuntu2342343> yeah so it's not linux but it's a barrier to linux
<k1l_> ubuntu2342343: its windows that is limiting in here. if you compare you wan tto install a dualboot where you install windows afterwards you dont have choices to make at all. so lets stop ranting what doesnt work and see how to solve the issue
<lyze> yep
<k1l_> ubuntu2342343: because the time you rant in here you could already be installing
<cfhowlett> ubuntu2342343,  and yet more and more people are adopting linux so your point is refuted by the evidence.  Please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic or stick to the channel topic here; technical support.
<ubuntu2342343> cfhowlett, OK. I'm just being me, I'm not trying to cause any problems.
<lyze> ^^
<ubuntu2342343> I found the info I needed anyway, thanks for the help.
<elichai2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1429552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429552 in linux (Ubuntu) "0cf3:3004 - Qualcom Atheros - Ubuntu 14.10 bluetooth not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<freeroute> and here I am thinking I would be safe to upgrade to 14.04 - https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2ybiu8/next_release_of_chromium_to_drop_support_for/
<Ben64> freeroute: i don't see how that affects anything?
<freeroute> Ben64: that means 14.04 users would have to run outdated versions of Chromium, unless maintainers are so kind to backport the tsync feature, or otherwise Chromium developers put in more effort.
<k1l_> freeroute: did you file a bug and get a statement from the chromium package maintainers of what they will patch and what not?
<k1l_> freeroute: stop making panic!"
<freeroute> (or users would have to upgrade the kernel and have limited support)
<Ben64> 14.04.2 has 3.16 kernel
<theme2> I cannot run the "knights" program for some chess engines
<freeroute> k1l_: it's mostly discussed here - https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2ybiu8/next_release_of_chromium_to_drop_support_for/cp7zvfp
<theme2> backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10561706/
<theme2> Can anybody help troubleshoot?
<k1l_> freeroute: come on , reddit?
<freeroute> I don't think it's Ubuntu's fault though.
<parades> join /xubuntu.fr
<k1l_> freeroute: file a bug and use that to talk to the maintainers to get clear facts and not what some internet bloke on reddit might think that the world will break apart.
<freeroute> k1l_: what's wrong with that? Lots of useful info, also those 2 links go to google bugtracker and hackernews.
<freeroute> but that bug tracker discusses that issue, they set it to WontFix, unless someone commits a patch themselves.
<theme2> Anybody help?
<elichai2> i want to test kernel version 3.19 to check if it will fix some of my problems
<elichai2> how can i do it?
<k1l_> freeroute: can you link it? the launchpad bug on that? or are you just guessing?
<elichai2> (without upgrading to vivid)
<k1l_> !mainline | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<theme2> The program crashes as soon as I make my move
<Ben64>  #47 asargent@chromium.org \\\\ Ok, while it sounds like this is technically a regression, I'm going to mark this as Wontfix because there is a reasonable workaround of updating your kernel.
<k1l_> elichai2: and stop crossposting to several channels please
<freeroute> k1l_: it's Chromium's bugtracker - https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=401655 - or are you not referring to that?
<elichai2> ok, sorry
<venu> when i install custom icons downloaded from gnome-look only the icons in cairo dock is updated where as the new icons dont appear in file manager. please help
<elichai2> i just didn't knew which channel should i ask this
<Ben64> so update the kernel! its a non-issue
<k1l_> !bug | freeroute
<ubottu> freeroute: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<freeroute> huh but I don't think it's a bug in Ubuntu
<bekks> freeroute: Then why are you making a fuzz in here? :)
<k1l_> freeroute: so then you are making noise in here for nothing?
<venu> somebody help me
<k1l_> freeroute: please use #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux for non ubuntu related chat.
<freeroute> I just wanted to point out that Chromium devs decided not to patch Chromium on older kernels
<Ben64> venu: you need to explain your problem
<venu>  when i install custom icons downloaded from gnome-look only the icons in cairo dock is updated where as the new icons dont appear in file manager
<k1l_> freeroute: thanks for spoiling the tehcnical support channel and stealing the time from volunteer supporters who could have helped other ubuntu users with real issues. thanks :(
<freeroute> k1l_: and possibly gather info on what maintainers' thoughts was on this. AFAIK this is also Ubuntu related.
<freeroute> if maintainers would decide to backport the tsync feature to LTS kernel that would be most ideal IMO
<venu> Ben64... u ter
<k1l_> freeroute: file a ubuntu bug.
<bekks> freeroute: you did not read the LTS kernel timeline, did you?
<wesley9946> hi there, i got VGA and DVI on both screen and laptop, but only VGA is being detected, any solutions?
<freeroute> bekks: yes I did, so do backports of some necessary feature never happen?
<bekks> freeroute: You obviously did not understand the timeline then.
<freeroute> that perhaps
<k1l_> freeroute: your question es even answered in your reddit link. but you did not even read that. so please come back here if you read your own links
<venu> any1 ter?
<bekks> freeroute: So please stop making a fuzz out of something you did not even understand.
<freeroute> bekks: you mean upgrading to a 3.16 kernel? That would mean limited support in comparison to the LTS kernel would it not?
<hio> guys ubuntu is constantly broken for me, how do i prevent auto updating from ruining my nvidia drivers i installed from binary??
<k1l_> hio: that is the disadvantage of using the binary blops from the website
<wesley9946> hi there, i got VGA and DVI on both screen and laptop, but only VGA is being detected, any solutions? video card driver is i915
<wesley9946> cuz i got intel 945GM video card inside
<hio> k11_ it's not just a disadvantage, it effectively breaks my boot every week or so
<bekks> freeroute: I dont see any limitation there.
<hio> all the built in drivers from ubuntu don't work, they don't enable resolution higher than 1920
<freeroute> bekks: also IIRC 3.16 kernel will also not work (Linux 3.16 kernels and earlier). So if I can speak to the kernel maintainers about putting the tsync feature in the LTS kernel by filing a bug report then I will. I just thought perhaps some maintainers were hanging around here as well.
<wesley9946> hi there, i got VGA and DVI on both screen and laptop, but only VGA is being detected, any solutions? video card driver is i915
<freeroute> I simply didn't know that filing bug reports were meant as a platform for engaging conversations and asking questions. (Also I couldn't derive that information from !bug)
<k1l_> freeroute: please read the reddit thread you linked to the end and read what not big deal a patch like that is, and that its alread in old ubuntu kernels.
<Ben64> freeroute: everyone says that 3.16 fixed it, so just upgrade to 3.16!!! you're making way too big of a deal of this
<k1l_> freeroute: so we can now stop this talk in here unless you get your facts right.
<bekks> freeroute: you didnt even read the bugtracker link you posted yourself.
<lyze> !repeat | wesley9946
<ubottu> wesley9946: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hay207> hi guys , cpufreq is scaling back to perfermance after i change it, using 14.04
<freeroute> well I suppose I can upgrade to 3.16 but I simply don't want a limited 6 month support for the kernel, but then again that would not be a big issue I suppose.
<k1l_> freeroute: *sigh*
<studio_> i have a "small" problem with the default "system manager" under xfce. after playing with ubuntu touch now the default system manager is the one from ubuntu touch. how can i switch back to "xfce4-settings-manager" as default manager?
<bekks> freeroute: At that point you should try reading the link I posted again.
<freeroute> bekks: about the timeline?
<freeroute> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - ?
<bekks> freeroute: Correct.
<freeroute> ok well, in that case I'm sure I misread something.
<cfhowlett> studio_, that's ... an accomplishment:)  you could delete the .xfce4 hidden folders.  that'll reset everything xfce4 to default.  *everything*
<bekks> freeroute: After you did, you can safely continue this conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<studio_> cfhowlett, thanks :) will do
<studio_> bbl
 * freeroute commences reading once again
<Christer> In your experience, any preferred VPS hosting service? Im currently testing out Amazon EC2, which seems great, especially when i can use the free tier stuff to test things out and experiment. But im a bit afraid of the unpredictable cost that might come when signing up. any experiences? I have also looked at Digital Ocean, but without making a purchase, it seems a bit "silly?" to not be able to buy most disk space, without having to upgrade every
<Christer> thing on the VPS as well.
<studio_> back
<studio_> cfhowlett, that didn't fixed the problem. xfce4-settings-manager is still not the default settings-manager. any other idea?
<cfhowlett> studio_, wait 1
<cfhowlett> studio_, reboot?
<studio_> ehm, ok didn't made that, will try ... bbl :)
<Sagar> i am running opencart 2.0 website on my ubuntu 14.04 with apache 2.4.7 and i am getting this error again every half an hour and site stops after that http://prntscr.com/6e7mr4
<lyze> Sagar, well how much ram do you have?
<sacarde> hi
<Sagar> 1GB
<Sagar> 25GB disk space
<lyze> sacarde, do you have a swap partition?
<Sagar> idk how can i check?
<sacarde> where can I found support for "Ubuntu Customization Kit" ?
<Sagar> also when i run free -m it doesnt show ram in mb
<Sagar> i have http://archive.canonical.com trusty/partner  apt sources
<bekks> Sagar: So what does it show instead?
<Sagar> and  http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe
<cfhowlett> !uck  sacarde
<Sagar> bekks: it shows like this http://prntscr.com/6e7vdu
<studio_> cfhowlett, a reboot didn't made it. where do i find the shortcut to system/system settings to set it to xfce4-settings-manager by myself?
<lyze> Sagar, lsblk
<cfhowlett> !uck  | sacarde
<ubottu> sacarde: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Sagar> lyze: what should i do?
<cfhowlett> studio_, kill ~/.config/xfce4     as well
<lyze> Sagar, enter it into the terminal and then post the output here
<Sagar> after typing lsblk i get nothing
<lyze> sudo lsblk?
<Sagar> i am root
<Sagar> still nothing sudo lsblk
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/6e7w55
<lyze> Sagar, should list something like that: http://pastebin.com/hqT67NsF
<cfhowlett> Sagar, get out of root and run sudo lsblk
<Christer> You could install htop and check which process uses up your ram.
<Sagar> i think my ubuntu isn't good
<Sagar> should i show apt sources?
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/6e7wh5
<cfhowlett> Sagar, stop using root.  STOP using root.  Sources: more etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<studio_> as i told you, after deleting /.config/xfce4 (under gnome desktop, and yes under gnome everything is fine) and a reboot back to xfce, the default setting-manager is the same as on ubuntu-touch.
<studio_> cfhowlett, what is the name for that setting-manager?
<Sagar> cfhowlett: i am not root now what should i do?
<cfhowlett> Sagar, sudo lsblk
<Sagar> still nothing
<cfhowlett> studio_, alacarte
<studio_> thanks
<cfhowlett> studio_,  there's always the nuclear option; delete .ALL the .hidden files and folders your /home.  logout, login and everything resets to first login
<studio_> no, it is not alacarte
<cfhowlett> studio_, in xubuntu? certainly is.
<Sagar> ?
<Ben64> Sagar: what is the output of "free -h" please pastebin
<studio_> no, the name from the ubuntu-touch manager
<studio_> :)
<Sagar> ben64: http://pastebin.com/sFdXEGJ8
<Ben64> 8.0T ?!?!
<Sagar> yes
<Ben64> no
<lyze> you said earlier you had 1GB RAM
<Sagar> yes i have one gb
<Ben64> well that says you have 8 TERABYTES
<lyze> yeah
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/6e7z5e
<Ben64> stop posting pictures of text...
<Sagar> see this: http://prntscr.com/6e7zbe
<Sagar> sorry
<Sagar> this is my vm login what it says
<k1l_> its a vps. so that might be some not real host -> guest information there
<Ben64> ah that explains stuff
<Sagar> what's wrong with the vps?
<k1l_> its not using real hardware.
<Ben64> well its telling ubuntu it has 8TB of ram, you have no swap, and lsblk shows nothing
<cfhowlett> Sagar, 1.  unsupported OLD version of ubuntu
<k1l_> so you got some shared ram there? is it the burst thing?
<Ben64> so "what's wrong with the vps" = a lot
<Sagar> what should i do now?
<Ben64> contact your host to see if they can fix that
<Sagar> ok
<k1l_> most times its the vps users using the shared ram as fulltime and when the host limits the shared ram the processes start to be killed
<Sagar> one thing also
<Sagar> i have the latest version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Sagar, 8.04 is NOT the latest version
<k1l_> cfhowlett: its 14.04
<Sagar> i have 14.04
<cfhowlett> ~ OK ~
<TheOne> hi, I need help please, I installed ubuntu 14.04 lts on a raid5 lvm with an extra ~300m uefi partition on each device, installation went fine, but boot lands always in grub shell
<TheOne> any idea how to fix that please?
<chris_99> hi, has anyone applied the patch in here https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/1220426 in Ubuntu Utopic, i'm struggling to find what xorg package i need to install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Low,Triaged]
<shadow193> Hi all, how can I install this theme : http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/downloads/nokto-3-8/ ?? copying to ~/.themes doesnt work
<shadow193> howto from ubuntuthemes.org doesnt work too, no such package as myunity
<EriC^^> shadow193, i think it's unity-tweak-tool
<EriC^^> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<EriC^^> these are some sites ^
<EriC^^> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<cfhowlett> shadow193, your provider is not on the above list of eyecandy collections.  install with caution and contact the publisher for support.
<shadow193> unity tweak too worked, problem solved, thank You EriC^^
<valerio> ciao
<manuel__> .irc-hispano.org
<Ghostxmaster4> how come evry time i move my screen it turns red ???
<studio_> cfhowlett, sorry, got it. in my case in alacarte it calls under "System Settings": system-settings %u - thanks for the advice :)
<cfhowlett> studio_, happy2help!
<Ghostxmaster4> how come every time i move my screen it turns red ???
<EriC^^> Ghostxmaster4, it's probably the wire, bent or something try wiggling it around
<Ghostxmaster4> ok
<Ghostxmaster4> but how
<EriC^^> is it an external lcd?
<Ghostxmaster4> no its my laptop
<EriC^^> oh..
<Ghostxmaster4> EriC, i think its that cord inside that connects to the mother board
<EriC^^> Ghostxmaster4, yeah i think so too
<EriC^^> Ghostxmaster4, i'm not sure how difficult it would be to remove it
<Ghostxmaster4> i no umm i think i did this before
<EriC^^> ok
<Ghostxmaster4> just probaly got dislocated a little bit EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> how hard was it to remove it?
<Ghostxmaster4> me
<Ghostxmaster4> ??/
<EriC^^> yeah
<Ghostxmaster4> well i didnt open it up yet cuzz the computer has to be turned off
<EriC^^> i'm using a spare laptop that needs a screen right now, maybe i'll give it a shot and try to replace it
<Ghostxmaster4> yeah you should
<EriC^^> Ghostxmaster4, oh ok, i thought you opened it before
<Ghostxmaster4> haha lol
<EriC^^> Ghostxmaster4, which laptop is it?
<Ghostxmaster4> EriC^^, ASUS Eee PC With intel atom and linux mint 17 cinnimon
<Ghostxmaster4> EriC^^, ASUS Eee PC With intel atom and linux mint 17 cinnimon
<EriC^^> oh ok
<ima3k> someone can help me with my ubuntu 14.04, sometimes my mouse jump and click
<Ghostxmaster4> EriC^^, do you know a guy named Pelo
<Ghostxmaster4> ima3k, i can help
<EriC^^> Ghostxmaster4, nope, who's that?
<Ghostxmaster4> EriC^^, thats PhoenixSTF
<ima3k> Ghostxmaster4, what should i do ?
<Ghostxmaster4> ima3k, ok go to options
<ima3k> im in
<Ghostxmaster4> ima3k, then go to mouse options
<ima3k> mouse&touchpad?
<Ghostxmaster4> yes
<ima3k> what now ?
<ima3k> im on pc thats not problem of my hand touching touchpad
<Ghostxmaster4> yeah just use the touch pad not the mouse
<Ghostxmaster4> or get a diffrent mouse
<ima3k> im on pc not notebook
<Ghostxmaster4> or just change the volume for the mouse on pc
<Ghostxmaster4> ima3k,
<ima3k> ok thanks for help :)
<ima3k> have a nice day
<Ghostxmaster4> did it work ima3k,
<Ghostxmaster4> ????
<ima3k> i will test it but it seems to be ok :)
<Ghostxmaster4> ok your welcome have a nice day
<Ghostxmaster4> :)
<krillion> hello
<SCHAAP137> good day, sir krillion
<krillion> installing kde on unity is there any complications or is it a straight forward apt-get install .... already installed the software-properties
<mjhszig> Anybody experienced their keyboard number pad suddenly stop working?????                                It works fine when I boot in Windows, just not in Ubuntu, (wired USB)
<OerHeks> krillion, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop # should do the trick
<internetman> mjhszig: did it work before
<internetman> mjhszig: ah, yes, you wrote suddenly
<krillion> thanks <oerheks>  here goes
<b10s> hi2all again
<mjhszig> yeah, it worked before, for years. Just seeing if other users had experienced it
<b10s> which driver should i install on my ubuntu 14.04.2 if i have videocard Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT/2700 ?
<b10s> should i do it?
<fgkig> b10s: whichever recognizes your card
<b10s> fgkig, sorry, what do you mean?
<OerHeks> b10s, nvidia 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx are no longer supported with the closed driver
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<b10s> OerHeks, but it is not nvidia
<OerHeks> err ati  2xxx/3xxx/4xxx
<steini> Hi can someone point me to the right direction, I'm having trouble with Xubuntu 14.04LTS. When I log in, the CPU load of X goes up 100% for some time then drops to 1%. This does not happen with the guest account.
<OerHeks> my bad
<b10s> so, if it is no longer supported, then what should i do?
<b10s> and no longer supported by whome?
<OerHeks> b10s, use the current driver, you would have less 3d effects and such
<OerHeks> current = opensource radeon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<b10s> should i install some extra or it is came from "box"?
<helpmeplease> So, I`m having a hard time pairing this bluettoh mouse with ubuntu. In System Settings -> Bluetooth I`m able to add it to the list of devices, and on the devices settings, it shows as connected but no paired. I tried almost any combinations of seetings I could come up with. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
<steini> Can anyone help, at login to desktop the CPU load of X goes up 100% for few minutes then drops to 1%. This does not happen with the guest account.
<LtElmo> j/#ubuntu-mate
<Klapo> hello guys
<Klapo> can someon tell me, what I'm doing wrong.. http://wklej.org/hash/4cabb3df06e/ - I need eth0 as default network interface on VM, but it's not working (can't even ping it)... eth1 is working fine
<Alex-xd> ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<OerHeks> Klapo, you have 2 different broadcast adresses , broadcast 178.X.X.180 and  178.X.X.2
<OerHeks> play with that
<Alex-xd> -0- I Like the Shit┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<OerHeks> !ot | Alex-xd
<ubottu> Alex-xd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sheer> hello. I'm looking for some help installing dual-boot on my desktop. It's currently running ubuntu. all the guides on google come up with win7
<tim_> how can I change the text color for the "Global Dark Theme"? I've logged out and back in, but there's a lot of apps (e.g., software-center) that have light text on a white background ...
<Klapo> OerHeks: okay, right now I killed my netwroking :p
<SCHAAP137> i have the same issue with software center, tim_, i'm curious for a solution to that as well
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MrCollins> hi
<steini> Can someone help me with diagnosing CPU load issue
<Bashing-om> sheer: Are you particular about the partitioning ? else; does "install along side" work for you ?
<sheer> Bashing-om I don't even know if I understand your question. I just want to have both windows 7 and ubuntu installed so that I can boot from either of the two.
<Bashing-om> sheer: It is generally easier to install Windows, then install ubuntu IF on same hard drive ( same HD then Windows overwites the boot code) .
<oldperson> hello, I cannot format a floppy disk
<VortexMS> i only know about flappy
<sheer> Bashing-om I'll pop win7 in and restart then
<Vegeshite_Mite> VortexMS: flappy bird sucks
<oldperson> kfloppy is installed but it doesnt format
<Vegeshite_Mite> worms is where its at
<Bashing-om> sheer: OK, warning, many times Windows in the MBR partition scheme uses up all 4 primary partition alotmnet, and one has to make room for ubuntu . YMMV, from ubuntu liveDVD look -> sudo fdisk -lu <- .
<oldperson> noone cares about floppy disks or gopher
<oldperson> :(
<sheer> YMMV?
 * VortexMS tosses floppy in the air and shoots it with shotgun
<Bashing-om> sheer: YMMV == (y)our (m)ilage (m)ay (v)ary :)
<oldperson> i may need to use puppy linux
<RudeViper> Morning All
<sheer> thank you. i'm trying to find the dir of my torrents so i can back them up first :)
<oldperson> can you help me with floppy issues?
<Guest23760> by mistake while showing installtion of linux i went ahead till login name and password and after i rebooted machine i realised that my machine is not booting i took help and that person ran testdisk.
<VortexMS> oldperson: viagra
<Guest23760> i am now running my machine using livecd
<steini> good morning RudeViper
<BluesKaj> sheer, look in your torrent client options/preferences and look for the default target dir
<Guest23760> i can see my partition but when i try to mount it i get an error as mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda8,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or s
<Guest23760> i get above error
<oldperson> VortexMS: Why?  just no
<Guest23760> is there any way i can retrieve my data
<Zeljko> Need help with this, here is a code : http://www.olx.ba/r/15963896/256703?fb_ref=Default    UBUNTU 11.13
<Guest23760> can someone help
<oldperson> no clue
<Klapo> OerHeks: still no clue, I have two IP failover so I guess I have leave broadcasts
<oldperson> use a different hdd?
<oldperson> need to back up your data when you do this stuff
<oldperson> like trying to format floppies
<VortexMS> yes backup to floppys
<VortexMS> nothing can go wrong
<oldperson> cassettes are better
<oldperson> oldperson: help
<BluesKaj> oldperson, ask your question
<oldperson> kfloppy doesnt format floppies
<oldperson> not sure if anyone can help
<oldperson> no one knows, bye
<RudeViper> Good Grief - I had forgotten how slow file transfers were disk to disk...lol - been transfering files all night and not even 25% done
<Guest23760> get an error as mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda8,   missing codepage or helper program, or other error    In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try   dmesg | tail  or s
<Guest23760> can someone help
<Guest23760> i want to see contents of this drive
<tim_> SCHAAP137, I found it, had to edit a system file, "/usr/share/software-center/ui/gtk3/css/softwarecenter.css" - there is probably a user level file one could edit, but not sure what it would be
<BluesKaj> RudeViper, too me 18hrs to transfer 185G if media files from my lapotp to my media server with a new HDD
<BluesKaj> took
<BluesKaj> laptop was my only backup option at the time
<Alex-xd> -7- I Like the Shit┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<cfhowlett> Alex-xd, stop
<RudeViper> BluesKaj, I'm transfering from a 1tb drive to several smaller ones so that I can reformat it to ntfs which is what the rest are formatted to
<tim_> Am I also the only one have a problem with right clicking on anything? It's intermittent and I can't reproduce, but very often when I right click something to get a context menu, it dissappears instantly, or worse, somehow automatically chooses something for me (like opening a file I clicked on), then vanishes. I suspect some theme setting may have done this, but I get it both in Unity 14.04 and in GNOME 3.12 in 14.10 ...
<tim_> After 4-5 tries it finally "stays" so I can use it ... very frustrating ...
<BluesKaj> RudeViper, right , unfortunately NTFS is the only practical option on a mixed OS network
<RudeViper> I've cobbled together a file/game server from old parts for here at home.... Took five days to get the hardware issues straightened out - now just getting it set up...
<RudeViper> I was considering using ZFS but wasn't sure about stability
<BluesKaj> RudeViper, ZFS , rather exotic , but i have no idea if it's worth the trouble
<tim_> RudeViper, why NTFS? is there some reason you can't use samba for this? Or another network filesystem? I mean, why not do it over the network if ntfs is such a hassle ...
<RudeViper> actually it isn't a hassle - just transferring files is - and I'm using ntfs for stability....
<tim_> RudeViper, stability? as opposed to what? FAT?
<tim_> the ext driver for windows is even slower :-/
<BluesKaj> ext > <windows transfers are much slower than ntfs in my experience
<sheer> I have Ubuntu installed - but I want win7 as a dual boot. Could someone point me towards... what to do? Everyone just tells me it's better through Windows. Does this mean I should boot win7 CD and install it over Ubuntu and work from there?
<sheer> looks like I'm ok https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnRp0qguq80
<MrCollins> sheer thgats my question
<MrCollins> does that video answer the question
<sheer> I'll try
<MrCollins> my issue is i have win 7 installed first
<sheer> MrCollins that's preferable
<krillion> kde installed that was easy... so unity and kde... yeah im new.. so pretty cool
<sheer> yeah... IDK how to do this....
<cfhowlett> sheer, install windows.  install ubuntu.  done
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sheer> cfhowlett install windows how?
<sheer> ubuntu boots up regardless of having win7 cd in
<cfhowlett> sheer, reboot.  go into bios.  tell bios to boot the windows cd
<sheer> "reboot and select proper Boot device
<sheer> So I guess my win7 DVD isn't actually bootable
<cfhowlett> sheer, ask ##windows for windows support
<sheer> I've got ubuntu installed
<Vegeshite_Mite> yay
<steja> I'm having Xorg process issue
<Basketball> hello
<steja> anyone able to help me with high CPU load issue
<Basketball> i need help
<cxdvty> I am in desperate need of a complete restore on my ipod touch but i forgot my passcode
<cxdvty> Can I restore it on ubuntu without itunes?
<Vegeshite_Mite> sudo kill pid?
<RudeViper> yikes - I'm getting an error I haven't seen before - but I am sure it is something I've done or didn't do - lol - trying to transfer a directory from one drive to the other and get this message - Cannot write to destination file - <path,filename> Operation not permitted - I am running file manager (Tux Commander) as su
<cfhowlett> cxdvty, no
<cxdvty> How do I get itunes then?
<Basketball> cxdvty, use playonlinux
<cxdvty> when i try to install it in any way it messes up
<cxdvty> it doesnt work
<cxdvty> Stay here and i'll tell you what it says
<steja> at login to the desktop Xorg CPU load spikes to 100% for couple of minutes, same happens if I switch to console "ctrl+alt+F2" and back "ctrl+alt+F7"
<cfhowlett> cxdvty, apple or mac.   no itunes for ubuntu
<Basketball> cxdvty, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIn1oYa10J0
<hay207> hi guys, cpufreq the cpu scaling application wont work properly, reverting back to performance after i change it
<steja> If I just do sudo kill pid for Xorg I kill my GUI and when it starts again I still have to wait for some time before I'm able to use the computer
<Basketball> how can i have windows open at location of mouse
<cxdvty> it says itunes requires windows vista 64 bit or later
<Basketball> what bit pc do you have
<cxdvty> 64
<cfhowlett> cxdvty, itunes doesn't run on linux.  complaints to apple, please.
<cxdvty> Can I use a vbox cfhowlett?
<Basketball> yes
<ObrienDave> yes, with a 64bit OS installed
<cfhowlett> cxdvty, survey says "yes" ^^^
<cxdvty> Can someone direct me to a 64 bit mac osx iso download d:
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, seriously??? no
<cfhowlett> cxdvty, seriously?  HECK no!
<cxdvty> What???
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, how's the ignore list?
<sheer> :( i'm stuck with ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !piracty | cxdvty,
<cfhowlett> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, just added one more name ...
<Basketball> cxdvty, your support here has ended
<ObrienDave> sheer, you are not stuck with ubuntu
<cxdvty> Thats not piracy is it
<ObrienDave> YES it is, troll
<Vegeshite_Mite> + google.com
<sheer> ObrienDave is it possible to install Windows from within Ubuntu?
<cxdvty> Sorry lol i will just use my windows disx
<sheer> by using the .iso file?
 * cfhowlett is ever so grateful that the hexchat /ignore function makes trolls invisible
<cxdvty> lol piracy ^^
<ObrienDave> sheer, no, but you can install windows to a VM and run it that way
<cfhowlett> sheer, why is this so difficult? for windows support, ask ##WINDOWS channel!
<sheer> alright, alright. thanks.
<cfhowlett> sheer, or use virtualbox
 * sheer bows.
<Vegeshite_Mite> or qemu
<Vegeshite_Mite> sun virtualbox == good oracle == bad
<I-am-Groot> Hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<I-am-Groot> I logged out of Ubuntu and logged back in and now i have black borders around all my windows
<Vegeshite_Mite> fark off we're full
<I-am-Groot> The terminal only shows black
<I-am-Groot> i cant see anything i type
<saa> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda8,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<Guest92386> i am not able to retrieve this partition
<ObrienDave> I-am-Groot, check your font color setting
<Guest92386> can someone help to retrieve data from this partition
<I-am-Groot> Any way to fix this??
<I-am-Groot> I have
<I-am-Groot> I changed font color to white and background to black
<I-am-Groot> It still doesnt work
<ObrienDave> beyond me, sorry
<I-am-Groot> My problem looks exactly like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/clBPs.png
<I-am-Groot> Anyone??
<ObrienDave> ah, try a different theme
<ObrienDave> then toggle back to your current one
<I-am-Groot> I have tried that too
<ObrienDave> relog?
<I-am-Groot> i switched back to the default ubuntu theme
<I-am-Groot> and switched back
<ObrienDave> change theme and relog
<I-am-Groot> what is a relog please??
<ObrienDave> log out and back in
<ObrienDave> NOT reboot
<I-am-Groot> Ryt
<I-am-Groot> okay
<I-am-Groot> BRB
<ObrienDave> k
 * ObrienDave drums fingers
<Guest92386> is there anyone who can guide i need to know whether there is any possibility to retrieve data from this error such as "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda8,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<Guest92386> my laptop is not booting and i am running livecd
<Guest92386> and have tried to see this partition
<ObrienDave> sounds like a drive failure, not 100% sure
<I-am-Groot> Still Having the problem
<daftykins> Guest92386: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" please
<I-am-Groot> And upon selecting the default theme, the bordes have become even bigger
<daftykins> Guest92386: after the above, run "sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<cxdvty> How much change do we expect to see in ubuntu 15.04 lts?
<daftykins> cxdvty: chat in #ubuntu+1 please
<daftykins> as that version is not out yet
<Guest92386> yes doing
<k1l_> cxdvty: systemd as standard init. that is quite a lot. but alpha/beta talk goes best into #ubuntu+1
<Guest92386> one sec
<ObrienDave> I-am-Groot, sorry, i don't know the WM that well
<Basketball> is wps in the repo
<solsTiCe> hi. I just noticed the plus in drwx--x---+ 74 solstice solstice 4,0K mars   8 14:43 solstice/ what's this ?
<I-am-Groot> Hmmm
<daftykins> Basketball: from what context?
<daftykins> Basketball: there's a site where you can search for packages yourself
<cfhowlett> !info wps
<Guest92386> sudo: smarctl: command not found You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ubottu> Package wps does not exist in utopic
<Guest92386> i got abv
<Basketball> !nfo kingosft
<Basketball> !nfo kingsoft
<daftykins> Guest92386: you did install smartmontools and pastebinit together yes?
<Basketball> !info kingsoft
<ubottu> Package kingsoft does not exist in utopic
<Guest92386> yes
<daftykins> Guest92386: ok, switching gears - "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" please
<Guest92386> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562780
<daftykins> Guest92386: ok that's not good, looks like your disk disappeared... "dmesg > ~/file" then "pastebinit ~/file"
<Guest92386> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562787/
<daftykins> Guest92386: yep that is one very unhappy hard disk, do you have any very important data on there?
<Guest92386> yes that is why i want to knw whether there is any possibility to retrieve data
<ObrienDave> better question, do you have backups?
<cfhowlett> Guest92386, if there's anything on the disk you'd like to save, STOP reading and writing the the disk?!
<daftykins> Guest92386: during this live session boot, have you made any attempt to mount or otherwise access the disk so far?
<Guest92386> yes tried few times
<daftykins> Guest92386: ok, come back on a fresh boot to live session please
<rvang> hey guys, asus zenbook UX305FA with fresh install here.. everything working perfect so far.. except for the brightness keys. Any thoughts?
<Guest92386> also ran few commands such as testdrive ext2fs fdisk etc.
<Guest92386> i am in live session now
<daftykins> oh god.
<daftykins> er, i mean oh tux.
<daftykins> yes but i want you to power off, wait a minute, then boot up to live session again
<ObrienDave> in tux we trust ;p
<daftykins> because the disk has disappeared
<cfhowlett> daftykins, I was informed in this channel that god = RMS
<Guest92386> ok
<daftykins> cfhowlett: XD
<Guest92386> fine
<Guest92386> i will come back then
<Guest92386> pl give help
<ObrienDave> we'll be here
<daftykins> pretty sure this is going to be a no-go, and send off to a data recovery company
<daftykins> this one looks the worst shape i've ever seen, in here
<ObrienDave> yea, seriously a bad situation, sure hope he has recent backups
<ObrienDave> can anyone help I-am-Groot with his window border issue?
<daftykins> rvang: there are some kernel boot parameter additions like "backlight=vendor" or something along those lines that can be added to make such situations work, have you tried googling for your laptop model + backlight to find any to try?
<rvang> Is there a clean way to assign multimedia keys manually?
<I-am-Groot> Yea, Someone??
<I-am-Groot> Its annoying
<clmclm> hello. does kworker handle usb inputs like mouse, keyboard?
<rvang> daftykins: yep, i tried those, both backlight & os settings. Also the "intel driver fix"
<rvang> I'd be okay be using a simple script to change my brightness.. I can change it by changing the settings in the class/backlight/intel dir
<daftykins> oh dear, you didn't install intel drivers from their site did you?
<rvang> But is there a clean way to attach such a script to the keys? without installing to much crap :P
<EriC^^> rvang, xbindeys maybe
<rvang> nope, I just did the clean  ubuntu install yesterday
<EriC^^> *xbindkeys
<katano> Is a little bit out of topic but it's more a syntax question. I plan to run setxkbmap automaticaly. I taught about lighdm. Is it correct to do so : greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/setxkbmap fr  in usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf?
<rvang> And tried all fixes I could find related to ubuntu 14.04, intel drivers and asus zenbook in general
<katano> And Is is better to put setxkbmap in sr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf or in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc?
<rvang> My last hope is then someone here has had the same problems, or similair anyway
<rvang> Thanks EriC^^ I'll check it out
<EriC^^> rvang, you might be able to use the keyboard shortcuts in settings > keyboard
<rvang> I thought about that too EriC^^ , but sadly it doesnt recognize my fn keys
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> so it things the function key is the same press as the Fn + function key?
<daftykins> *thinks
<rvang> Uhh I dont get that question daftykins
<daftykins> nevermind then
<rvang> When i press fn + f5 for example, it just doesnt "catch" it in the keyboard settings
<EriC^^> rvang, does xev catch it?
<rvang> good point
<rvang> let me check
<rvang> Actually it doesn't
<rvang> What does that mean? :o
<saa> yes i am back in livecd
<daftykins> Guest62819: HDD issue guest? ok same as before, "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<Guest62819> yep
<daftykins> don't make any attempt to access the disk
<Guest62819> shall i install that again and paste here
<Guest62819> ok
<rvang> I guess i'll just have to assign other keys to fix this. thanks EriC^^  and daftykins
<rvang> I got another small issue btw.. when i switch virtual desktops.. sometimes my text (terminal, panels) is gone .. re-appears when i start typing
<I-am-Groot> I also have an intel 3000 vga
<I-am-Groot> this is what ubuntu shows.. Intel® Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: does your guest session work ok?
<EriC^^> rvang, xbindkeys might work
<I-am-Groot> My guest session also has the bars
<I-am-Groot> borders*
<EriC^^> rvang, this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/207568/every-function-key-on-laptop-works-except-for-brightness
<Guest62819> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562888
<rvang> EriC^^: even when xev doesnt recognize the keys?
<Guest62819> same error
<EriC^^> rvang, yeah, xbindkeys -mk might pick it up
<I-am-Groot> I tried using intel Graphics updater but it gives an error saying that some keys do not match bla bla and the it quits
<ObrienDave> daftykins, Guest62819,     sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> Guest62819: ok another "dmesg > file && pastebinit file"
<daftykins> ObrienDave: there is no sda :(
<ObrienDave> daftykins, you missed the middle t ;P
<I-am-Groot> If there was a way to downgrade to a previous version of intel vga driver?
<Guest62819> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562901/
<daftykins> ObrienDave: when?
<ObrienDave> initial command 1st time :)
<daftykins> ah yes
<daftykins> not sure it made any odds
<daftykins> oh apparently it did
<ObrienDave> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<Guest62819> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562906/
<daftykins> so it's just parted that can't read the disk
<I-am-Groot> All the search results i find on google are related to Nvidia drivers
<Guest62819> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562913/
<daftykins> wow, insane command timeouts
<daftykins> but no reallocations or pending reallocations
<daftykins> i don't think anything can be done here
<ObrienDave> agrees
<Guest62819> so i wont get any data
<daftykins> Guest62819: there's nothing that can be done in software, if you want the data you're going to need to take the drive to a data recovery professional
<daftykins> don't attempt to run any other commands or disk checks or anything, that thing is toast right now
<daftykins> ObrienDave: good spot on my typo :D
<Guest62819> ok
<I-am-Groot> I even cleared my .cache folder
<Guest62819> just a query
<Guest62819> i was showing installation of linux to my students
<Guest62819> while showing installation i went ahead till login details tobe added
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, get it from the intel download site and install
<Guest62819> and then i cancelled to installation screen
<Guest62819> and my laptop didnot boot
<Guest62819> then somebody ran testdrive and he could get sda8 and other partitions
<daftykins> Guest62819: of ubuntu on this physical machine? so it would've already begun file copy by that point if i understand you
<Guest62819> yes on same machine i tried showing until installation and then cancelled installation hoping that nothing would go wrong
<I-am-Groot> cfhowlett: Are u referring to the intel Graphics installer??
<ObrienDave> Guest62819, a good smartctl should look like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562934/
<I-am-Groot> i have it, but it wont install the Graphics drivers
<I-am-Groot> it errors out
<daftykins> Guest62819: use VMs in future ;)
<Guest62819> hmm
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: never try to install intel drivers, total waste of time
<Guest62819> anyway nw no hopes
<cfhowlett> Guest62819, you *cancelled* the installation?   but why?  anyway, NEXT time: install virtualbox to windows, install linux to virtualbox.
<Guest62819> i had lot of data
<Guest62819> i am more disturbed nw
<Guest62819> but as said nothing can be done hence left all hopes
<Guest62819> it was a big lesson nw
<daftykins> Guest62819: yeah, i'd power off and remove that drive
<I-am-Groot> ookay
<I-am-Groot> As i said, i already reinstalled unity but it didnt work
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: well if you want it working today, at this stage it sounds like a mess so maybe backup your /home and reinstall
<daftykins> depends how much time you want to kill
<I-am-Groot> hmmm
<Guest62819> ok tx daftykins i will nw reinstall os as i have no option left nw
<daftykins> Guest62819: on the same drive?
<daftykins> pretty sure the disk is faulty
<Guest62819> is it
<Guest62819> oh
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: is there a way backup my apps too?
<daftykins> I-am-Groot: you can't have that many surely
<Guest62819> its my laptop
<Guest62819> i need to try
<daftykins> Guest62819: so you definitely don't care about any data on there anymore?
<Guest62819> no i do want my data
<ObrienDave> i would recommend getting new drive
<I-am-Groot> daftykins: the problem also appears when i boot into gnome desktop environment(if thats what its called)
<daftykins> Guest62819: yeah, don't do anything further on that disk.
<Guest62819> ok so i need to give it outside for retrieving data
<Guest62819> and add new harddrive
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> Guest62819: maybe consider moving up in the world to SSD too ;)
<Guest62819> ok tx wil do that
<Lunatic> join #ubuntu-fr
<daftykins> add a / at the start ;)
<Lunatic> Yes thanks, I forget it
<Lunatic> forgot
<onehour> When I copy a file from OSX to Ubuntu, it is one hour into the future. Why is this happening and how can I fix it?
<daftykins> different computers?
<daftykins> or dualboot on the same
<onehour> daftykins: yes, these are different computers. I am transfer the files with a usb drive.
<rvang> EriC^^: xbindkeys also doesn't recognize the fn combo for brightness. No problem, I assigned with settings->keyboard shortcuts the xbacklight up and down to ctrl shift f5/f6 .. Not the prettiest solution but it works.. thanks again for the advise :)
<hecatae> one set to summertime one not?
<onehour> both say 12:31 DST.
<onehour> this is clearly a DST problem because I didn't have the problem yesterday.
<EriC^^> rvang, cool, no problem, if you want you could use super+f5/f6, anyways glad you got it sorted out
<onehour> fir instance, OSX is saying "Sun Mar  8 12:31:52 EDT 2015" when I use "date"
<onehour> Ubuntu said the exact same thing (except for a few seconds difference)
<VortexMS> so its not poping out gitls prfiles?
<VortexMS> in underware
<lucido> Hi, doesw anyone here uses a GT730 or 720 with kepler?
<onehour> the weird thing is that after the file gets to Ubuntu, it says something like 1:31 ... like one hour in the future. I have to use "ls -l --full-time" to see the hour/minutes.
<daftykins> lucido: what's the actual question?
<lucido> I cant get the hdmi out detect displays
<daftykins> with which driver?
<lucido> tried different cables and monitors
<lucido> with 340 and 311
<CarlFK> what's the apt-file command to tell me what supplies fterrors.h ?
<lucido> this is a kepler
<daftykins> man apt-file
<onehour> lucido: what is a kepler? is that the name of your monitor?
<daftykins> it's an nvidia GPU codename
<sacarde> hi
<daftykins> hi
<sacarde> can you help me about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/1153352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153352 in Ubuntu Customization Kit "filesystem.squashfs larger than 4GiB" [Undecided,New]
<jasonwhite> Hi guys I hope someone here could help me out :D In the recent days, 1-2 weeks, I kept receiving the following error when I do $ apt-get update. W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80] . I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and this is my /etc/apt/sources.list file : http://pastebin.com/tRQnMtRT. Thanks
<daftykins> jasonwhite: back up the file then edit it to delete 'packages' on the end
<kalsa> Hi. How much time it takes to get Red Hat updates to CentOS?
<daftykins> kalsa: this is #ubuntu - where ONLY Ubuntu is supported.
<daftykins> the clue is in the topic and the channel name
<jasonwhite> daftykins : Actually there is no "packages" word in my sources.list file ?
<daftykins> jasonwhite: do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I do $ grep -r packages /etc/apt/sources.list.d and there is no traces
<daftykins> jasonwhite: well the case is wrong to start with so you'd have to use grep -ir presumably
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I have google-chrome.list and cuda.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but there is no packages word in them. And sorry I did not get what you meant. Can you paraphase it, my bad.
<daftykins> one moment
<jasonwhite> daftykins : Sometimes I have this error but it is automatically gone after a while but this time it stays for few weeks :|
<jasonwhite> daftykins :  sure
<daftykins> jasonwhite: is your computer always on the same internet connection, when it has worked and when it doesn't?
<sarahLove> Hi, I did a dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration and now I cannot connect myself into my principal account.
<jasonwhite>  daftykins : Yes.
<sarahLove> When I pass lightdm after entering my password, lightdm comes back.
<EriC^^> sarahLove, press ctrl+alt+f1, login and type ls -ld /.Xauthority
<EriC^^> * ls -ld ~/.Xauthority
<daftykins> jasonwhite: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share a full "sudo apt-get update" ?
<sarahLove> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10563124/
<jasonwhite> daftykins : Sure. Please wait a sec.
<daftykins> jasonwhite: are you in a country which has any internet filtering in place?
<jmadero> hi all - I'm trying to add a simple samba share to fstab and getting permission issues, anyone around who can help?
<daftykins> jmadero: is this going to be debian again :P
<jmadero> fstab entry: //192.168.1.66/share /media/MEGAMAN cifs iocharset=utf8,credentials=/data/Documents/Place/.smbcredentials,gid=1000 0 0
<jmadero> every time I run it I get mount error(13): Permission denied
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I am not sure about internet filtering part :|
<daftykins> jasonwhite: may i ask which country you are in then?
<ima3k> someone can help me ? my mouse sometimes jump randomly
<ima3k> im using pc not notebook
<chen> llll
<daftykins> ima3k: that's a bit vague
<Guest28116> nobody talk here
<jasonwhite> daftykins : Here is the output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10563157/ . I am staying in Vietnam.
<vlt> Hello. What tool can I use to "rsync" files from an NTFS file system. I’m looking for something that will only transfer differences (like it does for ext) but includes all the NTFS properties (like ntfs-clone does for the whole fs). Any idea?
<daftykins> jasonwhite: hmm, when i "nslookup security.ubuntu.com" i get many different IPs, perhaps the one ending .24 doesn't work for you but others do?
<daftykins> jasonwhite: actually i see that time it went to .201, hmm - it's possible they're blocking it somehow, what do you see in your browser when you try to visit... http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-amd64/ ?
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I use Google DNS. Should I hardcode the IP of security.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts ?
<jasonwhite> daftykins : Of course not the .24 one
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I see it all right.
<skinux> What is the best GUI Screen Recorder?
<ObrienDave> !best
<EriC^^> skinux, not sure about the best, but recordmydesktop is ok
<BluesKaj> vlt, does this fit your situation? http://askubuntu.com/questions/112863/rsync-not-working-between-ntfs-fat-and-ext
<daftykins> jasonwhite: try switching to openDNS
<ima3k> daftykins, i know it happens sometimes but its annoying
<daftykins> jasonwhite: though i don't really see what's wrong :/
 * vlt reads. Thanks, BluesKaj 
<daftykins> ima3k: yeah that's even more vague :)
<ima3k> do you know how to fix this?
<daftykins> not until you can describe what's happening to the channel in more detail
<daftykins> try another mouse first too, perhaps
<ima3k> ok i will try and write here back
<Jef91> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 from a miminal install disc and I can't get the system-config-printer-gnome tool to find my network printer. Any idea what package I might be missing? Network printers is just blank. Screenshot -> http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-54fc8014149bc5.84752120.png
<daftykins> which desktop did you install? unity?
<Jef91> daftykins, using Enlightenment currently
<vlt> BluesKaj: Not quite. Their target is FAT32 which lacks a lot of properties to check and has a weird timestamp rounding. My source is NTFS with features not supported by linux, afaik.
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I trying to hard code the IPs in /etc/hosts first and see what is going to happen and will try openDNS. Thanks for your idea.
<daftykins> Jef91: is that from a PPA?
<Jef91> daftykins, I compiled Enlightenment from source. My desktop of choice is unrelated to the printer tool
<hcht> This error how to solve?
<hcht> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006 trusty Release: because there is no public key signature cannot be verified, the following: NO_PUBKEY D259B7555E1D3C58
<daftykins> Jef91: well, had you been using a supported one i could've said "ah hey check you have all the packages by installing blah blah" but now i can't :)
<Jef91> daftykins, this tool is desktop independent?
<Jef91> It didn't have any Gnome dependencies listed or unity ect.
<Jef91> even though it has gnome in the name.
<ObrienDave> hcht, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D259B7555E1D3C58
<daftykins> fair enough.
<Jef91> Are using Ubuntu minimal installs not supported daftykins ?
<daftykins> Jef91: that's not what i'm saying at all
<ntsp> Anyone knows any gif programs (preferrably in the repos)
<Jef91> daftykins, just switched to unity and the system doesn't find the printer there either
<Jef91> So... Not Enlightenment related.
<BluesKaj> well, vlt , i use  a NTFS outboard HDD for media files, but I just copy them over from the source
<Jef91> Same result
<daftykins> well that depends how you installed unity, too :D
<daftykins> but anyway, obviously this is out of my depth so i throw my hands up now
<vlt> BluesKaj: I see. I need this more like a daily backup solution for a virtual machine on NTFS without having to clone the whole file system every night.
<sarahLove> EriC^: Did you find a solution for my lightdm problem? I tried dpkg-reconfigure lightdm : didn't work. I tried also to purge lighdm and reinstall: didn't work too.
<EriC^^> sarahLove, you could check if any of your files are owned by root
<sarahLove> How?
<EriC^^> sarahLove, sudo find ~ ! -user <your user>
<EriC^^> if anything comes up then it's owned by a user other than yours
<jasonwhite> daftykins : I tried both hard code and change to openDNS but none of them works :(
<hcht> 0brienDave,the problem has been solved, thank you!
<ObrienDave> hcht, np
<daftykins> jasonwhite: mmm, didn't hold out much hope. try backing up your sources.list by copying it to your /home, then make a replacement with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<sarahLove> EriC^^: With my username I have few results that begins with /root/
<hcht> 0brienDave,The problem has been solved, thank you
<EriC^^> sarahLove, hmm did you type find ~ ? or just find ?
<sarahLove> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10563277/
<EriC^^> sarahLove, i think you typed find ! -user
<ObrienDave> hcht, you're welcome
<sarahLove> EriC^^: no
<jasonwhite> daftykins : That's what I am scared of. I am a Debian guy and I don't understand much of main. universe, restricted, multiverse stuffs.
<daftykins> jasonwhite: well substituting a text file is nothing to be scared of since it's reversible :P
<dsol> After I installed xubuntu in ubuntu (and removed xubuntu again) I needed to login 2 times after a lock. It increased to 3 after a week. Now I need to login 5 times. Can anyone help me out?
<EriC^^> sarahLove, are you logged in as your user?
<sarahLove> EriC^^: I think it was because I was root when I typed the command
<EriC^^> sarahLove, you could type sudo find /home/<your user> ! -user <your user> if you want
<sarahLove> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10563295/
<jasonwhite> daftykins : It's not what I meant... Anyway I'll do it.
<EriC^^> sarahLove, yeah
<EriC^^> sarahLove, ok type sudo chown -R <your user>: /home/<your user>
<hcht> 0brienDave,My English is very bad, sometimes I need a translator. I'm not too familiar with the xchat, in China I use QQ
<ObrienDave> hcht, no problem. you are most welcome
<sarahLove> EriC^^: and with sudo it gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/10563295/
<EriC^^> sarahLove, ok
<sarahLove> EriC^^: I typed your command
<acmarques> I need some help. I cant find anything about this problem. Pretty much all letters get jumbled after a while. Every menu, folder and sometimes text files. Anyone knows how can I get rid of it?
<EriC^^> sarahLove, ok, try sudo service lightdm restart and try to login
<cxdvty> 0brienDave: Instead of installing windows and dual booting ubuntu with it can I boot from windows live usb and dual boot that way?
<hcht> 0brienDave,My Chinese English, can you understand?
<ObrienDave> hcht, yes, i understand your english
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, not sure
<cxdvty> can you go back to #ubuntu +1 0brienDave
<hcht> 0brienDave,Nice to meet you, in xchat, actually, IRC can add friends?
<daftykins> cxdvty: what do you mean 'boot from Windows live USB' ? there's no such official thing, you can only install from Windows flash drives
<cxdvty> thats what i meand d;
<daftykins> which?
<sarahLove_> EriC^: your command solved the problem I can now connect into my account but I have more problems now
<ObrienDave> daftykins, i think he wants to install windows to flash and be able to boot into ubuntu also
<daftykins> install Windows to a flash drive? oh dear
<hcht> 0brienDave,I am a beginner Linux, most people in the Chinese with windows. You are in that country?
<ObrienDave> yuppers lol
<ObrienDave> hcht, no i am in USA
<sarahLove_> EriC^: know no icons on my desktop When I try to open any program it opens me a firefox window top right without close and reduce buttoms
<sarahLove_> *now
<EriC^^> sarahLove_, try to reinstall xfce
<EriC^^> sarahLove_, first try to use the guest account and see if it's the same
<hcht> 0brienDave,What time do you there now?
<sarahLove_> I just changed my keyboard configuration what is this system I don't understand
<EriC^^> if the guest account works, it's probably a config issue
<EriC^^> try the guest account first and work from there
<hcht> 0brienDave,Are you a programmer, or engineer?
<ObrienDave> hcht, call me a power user
<muculus> I am behind firewall, and port 17371 is block by firewall. I want to add a key in apt, but it returns this error :http://paste.debian.net/160250/   how can I add it over port 80?
<prodigel> hey all. Chromium is crashing frequently since a few months at least. I was wondering if you have the same problem, and found a magic bullet for it. Using ubuntu 14.10/awesomewm.
<sarahLove> EriC^: guest account works perfectly
<sarahLove> Even before when I had the lightdm problem it worked
<EriC^^> sarahLove, ok, then it's probably a saved session
<daftykins> muculus: is this debian?
<EriC^^> sarahLove, ok, i think ObrienDave uses xfce if i'm not mistaken, maybe he can tell you where the saved sessions are stored?
<EriC^^> ObrienDave, if you dont mind.. please help sarahLove
<muculus> daftykins: no, ubuntu 14.04 server
<sarahLove> I'll never change my keyboard configuration again omg
<ObrienDave> EriC^^, sarahLove let me ask unit193, he showed me how to fix this i think
<hcht> 0brienDave,I use the Linux office, you?
<EriC^^> ok, thanks
<sarahLove> ObrienDave: thanks
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, if you go settings, users and groups, you can clear saved sessions
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, sessions and startup, sorry
<snegov_> hello
<philippe> hello ?
<daftykins> yes...
<muculus> daftykins: do have any solution?
<snegov_> From Russia with Love=*
<Guest70844> So huh, is there any like, audio support team anywhere ?
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, /usr/share/xsessions
<daftykins> muculus: no
<daftykins> Guest70844: just ask a question in here with as much detail as you can, on one line
<hcht> 0brienDave,What did you use for the Linux release?
<hcht> I use Linux deepin
<ObrienDave> hcht, i use 14.04 LTS
<ObrienDave> hcht, Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> !deepin
<daftykins> damn it
<Guest70844> I have a Toshiba S50D-A with a fresh install of Linux Mint, no sound. At all. I'm looking all over the place but can't find anything... it says the alsa-utils is up to date
<daftykins> !mint | Guest70844 Sorry
<ubottu> Guest70844 Sorry: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest70844> Ok thx
<hcht> 0brienDave,I just know that it is a lightweight system
<larebeck> How do I setup the latest CUPS in Ubuntu 14.04 64bit.... ppa?
<bekks> You dont need to.
<bekks> They work out of the box.
<kastan> hey I am missing the wireless router on my ubuntu device i had it before  my update im not sure what happened to it
<larebeck> bekks, the one in the software center is old
<bekks> CUPS, not CPUS - ok :)
<asdasasijdiaopds> Why does pidgin not display colorized messages according to plugin - conversation colors?
<sarahLove> ObrienDave: problem solved I did a rm -R ~/.cache/sessions/
<bekks> larebeck: Why do you need a newer one, particularly?
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, \o/
<sarahLove> EriC^: problem solved thank you
<kastan> wireless drivers**
<larebeck> the one in the software center is 1.7.2 ish, bekks  the latest is 2.0.2
<bekks> larebeck: Why do you need a newer one, particularly?
<sarahLove> ObrienDave: thank you man
<matthew45> pidgin is junk not worth it.
<larebeck> bekks, I have a Lexmark Previal Pro705 that isn't working
<bekks> larebeck: And is it working with the newer one?
<glen>  gvt100
<gvt100> ech..
<larebeck> bekks, that is why I'm trying to install the latest CUPS
<gvt100> anyone here use emacs?
<NegativeFlare> gvt100: plenty
<bekks> larebeck: Do you know that it is working with a newer version, or is that just a wild guess? :)
<kastan> my wireless driver stopped working all of a sudden any ideas on how to fix at the moment im connected to the router via Ethernet cable
<ObrienDave> sarahLove, my pleasure
<larebeck> bekks, wild guess at this point
<gvt100> okay.. im new to emacs.. im installing python-django.el and such, having found it on django-project's emacs page
<gvt100> im wondering about web-mode and django-mode..
<bekks> larebeck: Well, my wild guess (searching on google for 1 minute) revealed that a newer CUPS wont help, but instead you need the pretty old drivers from Lexmark.
<larebeck> maybe I asked google the wrong question on that one bekks
<larebeck> bekks,  I tried the ones from lexmark site and it doesn't seem to work
<kastan> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<larebeck> shows it sent the job but nothing prints bekks
<bekks> larebeck: http://askubuntu.com/questions/437909/help-needed-in-using-lexmark-pro705-with-ubuntu-13-10
<gvt100> actually.. let me read more before i ask a question..
<larebeck> let me try that bekks thanks
<kastan> ive done some googleing with no luck do you guys have any sugestions?
<kastan> suggestions*
<larebeck> bekks, I have already installed the .deb it was talkinga bout
<bekks> larebeck: And did you fix the permissions as the link suggests?
<larebeck> but I don't know hwo to change those permissions
<larebeck> 777? 655J?
<xavier_> helo
<bekks> larebeck: Take a look at the link, the permissions are stated there.
<larebeck> bekks, I have done those and looked back at the ls... my perms still show the same
<bekks> larebeck: you have done "those"?
<larebeck> bekks, http://www.pasteall.org/57133
<gvt100> NegativeFlare, if your are still here.. as i said, new to emacs.. im at https://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/Emacs.. and have python-django.el installed and django-mode and django-html-mode.. im wondering if anything else would be useful.. do you use nXhtml/django-html=mumamo-mode and or web-mode?
<bekks> larebeck: you changed ownerships, not permissions. And you wildly just shot at ownerships, using chown -rR
<larebeck> I did what that page said
<bekks> larebeck: And looking into two different directories will show different results.
<bekks> larebeck: you did follow the post stating "I have a problem" - but you did not follow the answer.
<larebeck> bekks, those are the same directory
<bekks> larebeck: So read the answer in that post carefully and see the fixed permissions and ownerships there.
<larebeck> did you not see the code I showed you bekk
<kastan> thank you guys for all you help i found the answer at askubuntu.com
<bekks> larebeck: I did, but you did not notice the different permissions/owenships between the link and the paste of your system.
<larebeck> i pasted what was on the page, if it was wrong, I don't know enough to fix it
<bekks> larebeck: Just compare your ls -lha and the ls -lha from the link. You'll see the different ownerships.
<UbuntuNoob> how do i run machine code from a hex editor on ubuntu
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: you dont :) What are you actually trying to do?
<UbuntuNoob> i made a tiny program on a hex editor so is it possible to run on ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob> or this stuff is for ms-dos
<UbuntuNoob> bare metal programming
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: for which platform, and which OS?
<bynarie> UbuntuNoob, u need a bare metal compiler
<UbuntuNoob> i don't know, it's just pure CPU code like assembly
<UbuntuNoob> perhaps there's a way to run it on bios
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: Which OS are you coding for?
<bynarie> UbuntuNoob, are u being serious or are you just kidding??
<UbuntuNoob> i mean put the machine code program on a floppy disk and load the floppy disk on bios and run it
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<UbuntuNoob> no OS, it's machine code
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: you dont load things in BIOS.
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: Do you know that you need an OS to execute code?
<Stary2001> technically you dont
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: you need something that actually runs your code.
<bekks> Stary2001: I doubt he is coding a bootloader.
<Stary2001> true :p
<Stary2001> i wrote a tiny real-mode bootsector
<UbuntuNoob> people have made programs that run directly on the computer, as in bare metal programming
<UbuntuNoob> and
<UbuntuNoob> old computer didn't have OS, you put the machine code directly in the cpu, like punch cards
<bynarie> UbuntuNoob, binutils-arm-none-eabi maybe
<UbuntuNoob> i suggest you read about MikeOS
<dasjoe> bekks: I doubt he's coding in numerical machine code, then promptly forgetting how to run this stuff
<Stary2001> haha
<Stary2001> UbuntuNoob: first you need a boot sector, i assume you already have something that loads your code
<UbuntuNoob> well it's better to use MS-DOS than ubuntu for experimenting with assembly, i'd think
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: That assumption is horribly wrong :)
<UbuntuNoob> 7C 05 FF 20 FB
<UbuntuNoob> it's supposed to make the lower right corner of your screen flash if you run it
<Stary2001> sounds like a dos thing :p
<UbuntuNoob> i put that in a hex editor now how do i run it
<Stary2001> well uh
<Stary2001> you dont
<bekks> Being in a specific graphics mode, which requires something that actually makes your computer being in that mode.
<bekks> Like MSDOS.
<Stary2001> ^
<bekks> So thats OS specific code, not OS independent code.
<clmclm> hello can someone tell me where htop's config file is located to change colors?
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> vga mode?
<ablest1980> safemode?
<bekks> ablest1980: full question?
<ablest1980> im reading what bekks typed
<EriC^^> clmclm, you could try dpkg -L htop | xargs grep -i color
<ablest1980> no question sorry
<UbuntuNoob> well time to get MS-DOS
<UbuntuNoob> seems to be much better for experimenting with assembly cause of the debug command
<ablest1980> why not term?
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: MSDOS is much better for MSDOS-specific coding, as you presumably do.
<bekks> ablest1980: "term" is an application most likely, while he refers to an operating system.
<UbuntuNoob> well are there any guides to get started on ubuntu NASM assembly?
<ablest1980> is bash what i mean?
<OerHeks> clmclm, ~/.config/htop/htoprc
<bekks> ablest1980: No. bash is a shell, not an operating system.
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: http://docs.cs.up.ac.za/programming/asm/derick_tut/
<ablest1980> msdos is a os?
<bekks> ablest1980: Yes...
<ablest1980> k
<ablest1980> i didnt know
<ObrienDave> *face palm*
<EriC^^> hehe
<UbuntuNoob> archlinuk
<ObrienDave> DOS - disk OPERATING system ;p
<ablest1980> :)
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: you dont need that for nasm.
<groot5> Has anyone ever tested Office 365 with Linux? ie could you get access to the MS Office Suite while staying with a non virusware OS? The online documentation is a bit fuzzy
<jhutchins> groot5: Openoffice, libreoffice.
<daftykins> groot5: bit silly to install Linux then want Microsoft Office basically, but chat to the #winehq people perhaps.
<clmclm> Thanks to EriC^^ and OerHeks
<ablest1980> so powershell is the ms windows version of bash?
<MarconM> anyone use apt-cacher
<MarconM> ?
<ObrienDave> ablest1980, basically, yes
<ablest1980> :)
<MarconM> when i try to run apt-get install $package on client machine a got a error " apt-cacher internal error (died)
<MarconM> "
<BluesKaj> ablest1980, supposedly :)
<groot5> Nah, Windows is awful, but excel is still strong. If 365 is web based it could avoid the use of wine, which would be ideal
<bekks> groot5: you can just avoid the use of Office 365.
<ObrienDave> groot5, try LibreOffice. reads and writes MS office files
<jhutchins> groot5: Spreadsheets are spreadsheets.
<ObrienDave> there are Excel specific functions that LO does not have
<ObrienDave> but they are so rare that you can do 98% of Excel work in Calc
<groot5> Yeah, I don't want to belabor the point or troll this IRC but have been using LibreOffice for years. I love it, but sad fact is it doesn't dominate office suite the way Linux os dominates Windows (yet)
<gvt100> hey _troll in my limited eperience you either want to code a bootstrap program to run your code without an os, or use something simple like dos.. but that is just the short answer
<gvt100> _troll unless you actually plan on coding in assmebly for a specific version of linux or something your code wont necessarily be portable.. at that point, if you've decided you want more functionality or a different os that dos, maybe look into osdevelopment.. and some of the work already started for you to use..
<groot5> man, just got chastised by my wife for considering putting money toward a system that deliberately obfuscates filetypes. I have been suitably chastened. Sorry guys for raising it, this guy is still a dedicated Linux user
<gvt100> _troll: it would be simplest to start with dos coding, then start with a boot loader, then get into os dev.. if you want, you could do most, or im assuming all, of this within some sort of virtualware..
<groot5> back to LibreOffice for me :)
<_troll> WELl basically os development
<_troll> os is a program that runs directly on the computer
<DKNY76> CIAO
<DKNY76> ciao
<DKNY76> !list
<ubottu> DKNY76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gvt100> you can code a bootstrap program, and run code, and its not exactly an os in itself..
<_troll> i mean instead of making a calculator on windows, make a calculator that runs directly on the computer
<_troll> like turn on computer and it goes to a very primitive OS with a dos interface and just 2+2
<_troll> like that
<thunder_kk> someone please give me toolchain link for cross compiling to arm architecture cortex A-8 (beaglebone) from intel x64 architecture ubuntu os machine
<gvt100> _troll learn to code in dos first.. you have no need at this point to code a bootstrap/boot loader/os.. just know what interrupts are dos interrupts, and what interrupts are bios interrupts..
<k1l_> gvt100: _troll i think that topic suits better into #ubuntu-offtopic
<gvt100> its been so long since i've done any assembly that im not sure what modern BIOSs are like..
<_troll> wtf i'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> _troll: well. than you caused too much issues in there. (like you are known for that, odsent, hmm?) so either try to resolve the ban in #ubuntu-ops or you take it to another chat channel on freenode
<ObrienDave> for obfuscated swearing? ya think?
<thunder_kk> someone please give me toolchain link for cross compiling to arm architecture cortex A-8 (beaglebone) from intel x64 architecture ubuntu os machine
<ravigehlot> I accidently deleted /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf. Where can I get a copy of it please?
<amirhossein> hi guys
<amirhossein> i'm new to xchat
<gvt100> hi
<Lyndel4> hello can anyone help me plz
<ObrienDave> !ask | Lyndel4
<ubottu> Lyndel4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dingus> amirhossein, hello try "/join #xchat"
<neutralizer> can someone have a look at this? https://sourceforge.net/p/minidlna/discussion/879957/thread/4e82fa9a/
<figaro9> ciao a tutti
<figaro9> #<channel> > bot:
<barebacking> how do you stop a nigger from drowning?
<barebacking> why would you want to stop a nigger from drowning?
<gvt100> if my system is crashing at semingly random times, where should i look for logs to help me figure out why its crashing?
<bekks> !ops | barebacking
<ubottu> barebacking: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<barebacking> yay
<barebacking> ban incoming =D
<barebacking> ban me plz
<Ghostxmaster4> I need help
<ObrienDave> some peoples children sheesh
<ObrienDave> !ask | Ghostxmaster4
<ubottu> Ghostxmaster4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dodo> hello
<dododo> hello
<k1l_> hi
<dododo> Don'PRIVMSG
<dododo> hello
<dododo> hello
<k1l_> !ask | dododo
<ubottu> dododo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rububuap> fuck linux! if you are newbie. uninstall it now and get back to windows!!!!
<rububuap>  (. ) ( .)
<rububuap>    )    (
<rububuap> (    *   )
<bekks> rububuap: So follow your own advice, and learn thta you dont need to uninstall. Oh - and watch your language please.
<rububuap> no chance of getting this if youre linux user
<Guest49226> I have an issue I can't seem to figure out. Im trying to duplicate every file in a directory while apending a character to the name. The character does not matter so lets say it is 1. I want to copy every file in a directory so lets say foo.ext copys to foo1.ext and bar.ext copys to bar1.ext. Is there a fesable way to do this from command line? I know this is a bit more straight linux related
<Guest49226> but ubuntu is what I use so I guess it applies. TLDR I want to duplicate all files in a directory and add any random character to the duplicates filename so both files exists in the same directory.
<gvt100> im experiencing random crashes.. GRUB lists no memory test/memtest86+ to run.. im trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash as a start to figure out why my system is crashing..
<gvt100> my crash does not lock the system, but restarts it with no warning.. the most warning i get is if im listening to music it start skipping for a second or so before it restarts.. otherwise it just restarts
<gvt100> guest49226 im guessing an easy way to do that would be with a shell script..
<qu4nt1n> !s interstellar
<jhutchins> Guest49226: what might be more practical is to copy the files, then use rename to batch rename them.
<htqp> Guest49226: for i in * ; do cp "$i" "$i.randomcharacters" ; done
<htqp> but you may want to state the real goal, as I see no use for copying to the same directry
<jhutchins> Guest49226: If this is some kind of backup you could compress them into an archive and not have to worry about the name.
<jhutchins> htqp: Yeah, that would work.
<EriC^^> for i in * .*; do cp "$i" .. to copy hidden files too
<stazich> hi, is anyone using Amazon Instant in Chrome or Chromium here?
<Guest49226> htqp the real goal is to literally have 2 copys of the same file in the same directory
<jhutchins> Guest49226: Ah, same directory.
<htqp> WHY do you want 2 copies in the same dir?
<htqp> there may be more efficient or simpler alternatives if you state us the use case
<Guest49226> long story short it is for an m3u file. I have a ton of files and when it is on shuffle I want certian directories files to show up more. I have unlimited space so i want to copy those files so there are 2 instances of the same thing
<Guest49226> that way that file shows up more often in the m3u when shuffled
<bekks> Guest49226: USe symlinks.
<ima3k> i have a problem with my netbook i cant set 1366x768 and i have black bar on the right becouse only resolution i can set is 1280x800
<ima3k> someone can tell me what can i do ?
<htqp> for i in * ; do ln "$i" "$i.randomcharacters" ; done
<htqp> Guest49226: ^^^^ this will make files appear more often but way faster, without taking time to copy the real contents (and occupying negligible space)
<ima3k> and its laptop which have default 1366x768
<htqp> note that ths will link the files - any alterations to the link file will alter the original also
<htqp> so it's not a copy but a link
<Guest49226> htqp cool thats even better, the files will never be modified though
<divyansh> Hi all, #ubuntu-programming is dead. Anyone interested in discussing a C++ container idea?
<Guest49226> only played
<htqp> and I would ask in channel #vlc (or your favorite player) whether there's an option to mark files as "favorite" to show more often without this sort of hacks..
<htqp> maybe worth a wishlist report on launchpad.net
<Guest49226> htqp its a m3u that will be used across multiple oses and devices so i wont be able to solve it software side unfortunately
<htqp> or edit the m3u (plain text file) to just copy the lines for the files in question
<htqp> idk whether m3u file format allows for duplicate entries (or whether the sw will treat duplicate entries as one) but may be worth a check
<Guest49226> htqp the m3u will change dailiy (random shuffle automaticaly), but the content for that won't, so its best to just duplicate the file or link as you suggested
<htqp> beks suggested so thank him/her :P
<Lunatic> Anyone could help me? gimp is crashing at it starts : ubuntu 14.04 - gnome 3
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<Guest49226> thanks bekks and htqp im going to try it on a small directory first before running it in the actual directory
<Knight80> I need to activate system bell for linux terminal, with custom sound... Is this possible?
<Guest49226> so to be sure running "for i in * ; do ln "$i" "$i._1" ; done" from /foo/bar/foo.ext would create a link named "/foo/bar/foo_1.ext" to "/foo/bar/foo.ext"
<l0rdn1x> I can't get my ipad to mount even through a virtual machine with ubuntu 14.04 with windows 8 as the virtual machine.
<odsent_> have windows 8, ubuntu, and MS-DOS all on the same computer in 3 partitions?
<htqp> no, it will create foo.ext._1
<Lunatic> gimp crash, help
<Guest49226> ohhhhh htqp how to i append to file name instead of extension?
<htqp> and only if you did cd into the directory in question ofc
<Knight80> I need to activate system bell for linux terminal, with custom sound... Is this possible?
<odsent_> can i have windows 8, ubuntu, and MS-DOS all on the same computer in 3 partitions?
<Guest49226> htqp yes i will be working in the directory in question only
<htqp> Guest49226: changing the filename in the middle requires more advanced syntax, I'm not going to take time with that, feel free to ask in channel #bash
<odsent_> i used partition editor to make an unused fat32 partition for MS-DOS
<odsent_> is that possible
<Lunatic> Knight80> You need to change the .ogg sound
<htqp> but the extension is irrelevant to Linux, Linux only checks the contents in the file, so an audio file can have any extension or even no ext at all
<Knight80> Lunatic What is the name of that .ogg file?
<Lunatic> Knight80> in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<arcsky> Hi, is there any mangment tools like puppet but free?
<donaira> QUIT
<donaira> help
<Knight80> Lunatic Thank you very much
<Guest49226> htqp thanks for you help man im already in the right direction. lets say I just append to the file extension. can i then just batch rename the files created later while keeping the link to the origional file?
<Lunatic> Knight80> There is a file named desktop-login.ogg
<Knight80> Lunatic Yes
<Lunatic> Knight80> Just replace this one by your file, it should do the trick
<htqp> Guest49226: if you mean "does the link break if I rename the file", answer is no. Otherwise I don't know
<Knight80> Lunatic What I actually want to do is to make the linux terminal to play a sound whenever there's activity.
<Lunatic> Knight80> You mean like following a log and play a sound whgen something happens?
<Guest49226> htqp yes that is what i was asking, but does the link break if either file name is modified?
<Knight80> Lunatic Yes, that's right.
<htqp> Guest49226: no, this is "hard link" which links the file not the path (you can rename or move to another directory in same partition, link will not break)
<Lunatic> Knight80> Oh god sorry I don't know how too do that, but I think you can do it with a parameter or something like this, ask the others
<Guest49226> htqp cool I think my problem is solved then, i will test it out. Thank you so much!
<htqp> Guest49226: for the sake of argument, if hypotetically you used symbolic links (parameter -s to ln) then it would rather link to the filename, which would mean "link would break by renaming original file"
<htqp> Guest49226: you're welcome
<Knight80> Lunatic Thanks anyway :)
<Lunatic> Knight80> no prob
<Lunatic> Any idea why my gimp crash?
<k1l_> Lunatic: start gimp from a terminal and see if there are errors shown
<htqp> Lunatic: ... then copy the errors on dpaste.com and give us the link
<Lunatic> Hum, I don't think I will need dpaste this time
<Lunatic> Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<Lunatic> My terminal is in french, sorry I don't know "segmentation" in english x)
<clmclm> hello. does kworker handel usb inputs like mouse or keyboard?
<clmclm> *handle
<k1l_> Lunatic: its the same in english
<Lunatic> k1l_> good news
<Lunatic> And what does a segmentation error means?
<Guest49226> heh htqp unfortunately im getting failed to create hard link function not implemented which leads me to believe that this won't work because the drive is extfat :(
<htqp> means progreamming bug. Please file a bug report on launchpad.net
<htqp> Lunatic: ^^^^
<htqp> Guest49226: I believe so, too
<Guest49226> dang is there just no way to copy all files while not overwriting the origional, somethin glike how windows does?
<htqp> sure, use cp instead of ln in the command line. This will make a regular copy not a link
<Lunatic> k1l_> Mar  8 21:24:52 lunatic-player kernel: [ 1760.729037] gimp-2.8[5424]: segfault at 4 ip b737ed79 sp bf95eb50 error 6 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.23[b718d000+467000]
<Lunatic> Does it help?
<htqp> Lunatic: what part of "programming bug" is unclear, we can't do anything about that, you gotta go to the developers and give them that line.
<htqp> I'd file a bug against package libgtk2.0-0.
<Lunatic> Okay so I can't do anything, anywhere do you know another software for picture edit?
<htqp> mtpaint, krita
<Lunatic> thanks
<Guest49226> htqp that will solve it (using cp instead), I won't be able to save the space but am not worried. Once again thanks so much!
<htqp> glad to help :)
<gvt100> apt-get install tells me memtest86+ is installed and the newest version.. GRUB does not list it in boot, running ubuntu 14.10.. trying to figure out system crash which restarts..
<clewin> can you guys tell me some nice tools that work on terminal  like wavemon and bmon
<clewin> ?
<Guest49226> htqp haha I keep saying I am good but one last question. can I add a -v somewhere for verbose in that command?
<clewin> yes
<clewin> you can
<htqp> Guest49226: set -x ; for i in ... etc script contents ... done ; set +x
<Guest49226> "for i in * ; do cp "$i" "$i._1" ; done" is the command, where would the -v go?
<curiousx> do cp -v ?
<Guest49226> htqp "set-x ; for i in * ; do cp "$i" "$i._1" ; done" ?
<sentsont> how do I upgrade Bitcoin on Linux without using apt-get?
<Guest49226> htqp "set -x ; for i in * ; do cp "$i" "$i._1" ; done" ?
<htqp> mind the   ; set +x
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: can always download the new version and untar
<sentsont> SchrodingersScat: I've untarred. What would I do next?
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: run the appropriate binary
<sentsont> SchrodingersScat: any suggestions on how I can identify the appropriate binary?
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: should be in bin/64/ if you're 64-bit
<k1l_> sentsont: there is no "bitcoin" program. you need to be more specific.
<sentsont> k1l_: Bitcoin Core 0.10.0
<k1l_> sentsont: and there should be a readme or other instructions on the package you got there
<Novice201y> Hi. How to change system identification from Xubuntu to Ubuntu? Now there is Xubuntu splash screen during system starting because of installing XFCE components.
<Guest49226> htqp is it set -x or set =x?
<Guest49226> sorry set +x*
<htqp> set -x ; for i in * ; do cp "$i" "$i._1" ; done ; set +x
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: now there's just a /bin
<htqp> Guest49226: thinking more about it, curioux's suggestion seems more appropriate
<htqp> for i in * ; do cp -v "$i" "$i._1" ; done
<superprower> Hi. I was using xubuntu, but now i want to go back to ubuntu. I have my /home on second partition, first one is / , so, can i keep my home folder without any problems? Or i better backup it and then copy files and configs i need?
<htqp> Alternatively, a third option: for i in * ; do echo cp "$i" "$i._1" ; cp "$i" "$i._1" ; done
<htqp> superprower: you should always make backups when doing something to the partitions. That said, yes, you can safely keep your home, xubuntu is essentially a flavor of ubuntu
<Guest49226> htqp , Chuck_Norris , thanks so much I think I'm really good now :D cheers
<Ansage> Anyone with the BTC mining hardware for sale?
<bazhang> Ansage, not on topic here
<sentsont> SchrodingersScat: yea thanks I found the bin directory. I'm getting an error when opening the binary
<sentsont> something about the transaction fee being set to 0
<superprower> htqp: ty.
<Guest40851> Alive?
<daftykins> yes we are!
<Guest40851> Niiiice
<sentsont> I'm just going delete everything but the wallet.dat file and install everything again
<Guest40851> Was just trying out emacs IRC client
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: may be able to set tx fee in a config somewhere, I received no such error
<sentsont> SchrodingersScat: yea I changed the default tx fee in the bitcoin.conf file, but now I'm getting some new error
<andrew321> hello, I've installed (apt-get install) package "nauty" without problem on my Ubuntu 14.10 but I am having trouble on my Ubuntu 15.04 -- installation finishes but I get "program is currently not installed..." . Is there any way I can fix it and/or report it?
<sentsont> as I understand it, the new version of Bitcoin needs to reindex the blockchain anyway, so I may as well start from scratch
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for vivid support andrew321
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: up to you
<Guest40851> andrew321: might want to run `find /usr/bin | grep <YOUR-PROGRAM-NAME>` see if the binary is there
<bekks> andrew321: better use: find /bin /usr/bin -name nameofyourbinary
<Guest40851> bekks: sorry about my filthy pipes
<htqp> or dpkg -L nauty   and check in the output whether there is /usr/bin/nauty at all
<MrSassyPants> Something is starting dnsmasq
<MrSassyPants> I wish to learn what is launching dnsmasq so I can execute the two for high treason
<SchrodingersScat> sentsont: that is ~32GB of data to redownload
<sentsont> SchrodingersScat: true
<bekks> MrSassyPants: "for high treason"? What do you actually want to do?
<MrSassyPants> bekks, I don't want dnsmasq to launch on its own.
<MrSassyPants> launching on its own is treasonous
<MrSassyPants> treason must be punished
<sentsont> so I'll work on upgrading some more
<MrSassyPants> with death
<bekks> MrSassyPants: Thats nonsense, actually.
<MrSassyPants> bekks, what I want do do is share the wired internet connection on the wireless
<MrSassyPants> expected result: shit works. what happens: shit doesn't work
<MrSassyPants> shit halfway works. I think the problem is dnsmasq
<bekks> MrSassyPants: No need for that profane language.
<bekks> MrSassyPants: Read this first, after starting to behave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<MrSassyPants> I can't open vids on youtube, but I can open youtube and load the list
<andrew321> Guest40851, bekks: it's not there. Thank you, i will ask in #ubuntu+1
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> When I plug in my camcorder and press play it doesn't show the SD card in my file nanager. Any suggestions?
<Knight80> How do I enable system beep with custom sound?
<joiner45> hey there k1l_
<joiner45> k1l_, i fucked your mom
<joiner45> bitch
<Guest40851> *sizzling*
<chemical1hems> hey
<remline> So tomorrow is the day for systemd, huh?
<k1l_> remline: in #ubuntu+1 , yes :)
<GraemeLion> Yup. :D  In +1
<sentsont> anyone know where I can find the directory which contains the bitcoin binaries?
<bazhang> sentsont, yes
<bazhang> sentsont, why are you not getting the most up to date blockchain, instead of starting from scratch
<sentsont> bazhang: that's what I want to do
<sentsont> I've downloaded the most up-to-date client
<bazhang> sentsont, also you should take this to thge bitcoin channels, this is not ubuntu specific at all
<sentsont> bazhang: ok
<Flannel> sentsont: if you have a binary called `foo` then the command `which foo` will give you the path to that binary.
<sentsont> Flannel: thanks
<bazhang>  /msg alis list bitcoin  <----- sentsont
<_d4rklit3> hi
<_d4rklit3> you guys know what user node.js uses?
<_d4rklit3> on ubunt
<_d4rklit3> u
<bekks> _d4rklit3: the same requirements as on other platforms? :)
<_d4rklit3> www-data?
<Myrtti> bazhang: you forgot the *
<bazhang> Myrtti, no longer required
<bekks> _d4rklit3: thats a user/group.
<MrSassyPants> bekks, ok, did not work
<bekks> MrSassyPants: what did not work?
<Myrtti> wow, I've been out of touch for a few months and everything gets changed ;-)
<MrSassyPants> bekks, the dnsmasq thing you gave me to read
<MrSassyPants> bekks, well I guess it did work, but it did not fix the problem.
<bekks> MrSassyPants: Reading did not work?
<_d4rklit3> bekks, what do you mean. like apache uses www-data
<MrSassyPants> bekks, it contains a set of instructions
<_d4rklit3> what does node use?
<MrSassyPants> bekks, unfortunately nothing that pertains to my actual issue.
<bekks> _d4rklit3: as long as your webserver runs it, it uses the user your webserver is running under.
<bekks> MrSassyPants: And what is the actual issue?
<_d4rklit3> well running grunt gives me perm errors
<MrSassyPants> bekks, the shared wireless doesn't share enough internets
<_d4rklit3> hmm its only for copying files
<MrSassyPants> bekks, I can open up youtube but the videos don't run.
<Hulio> hi guys, i got the freak can't boot to window snow
<Hulio> now*
<Hulio> it said grub rescue
<MrSassyPants> bekks, I can open up the play store and select applications, but I can't download them.
<Hulio> first it said can't find device ....with xxxx.xxx. some numbers
<bekks> MrSassyPants: Then how did you create that "shared wireless", how do you try to use it, what happens, what do you expect to happen, and which error messages do you get?
<Hulio> then it stop at GRUB rescue
<Hulio> can some one help me so i can boot to menu screen?
<bekks> MrSassyPants: if you can open up youtube videos, your "wireless sharing" works.
<MrSassyPants> bekks, network manager, as intended, it says it works, it doesn't work, "no connection to server" in youtube for example.
<MrSassyPants> bekks, I would think so.
<Hulio> windows just booot to Grub rescue
<MrSassyPants> bekks, I can open youtube. But not the videos.
<Hulio> when i type in   ls
<MrSassyPants> bekks, that does not make sense, I know, but that's what happens.
<Hulio> i saw (hd0)  , (hd0, msdos1)  and hd0, msxxx2 thing
<bekks> MrSassyPants: So did you check DNS and its functionality too?
<Hulio> how to fix the boot?
<Hulio> what is going on with ubuntu?
<MrSassyPants> bekks, unfortunately I only have a shitty unrooted android phone to test it on, so I can't tell if DNS is working properly on that end
<Gnonthgol> I have a server with two nics on two different networks, however when I try to ping the nic in the other network I don't get any reply
<daftykins> MrSassyPants: you've been warned about the language already.
<MrSassyPants> daftykins, I am really tired ok
<daftykins> that does not excuse it
<bekks> MrSassyPants: No reason for profane language.
<MrSassyPants> it does explain it though.
<daftykins> i disagree
<bekks> MrSassyPants: Noone careas about your explanation, just dont use that language.
<MrSassyPants> ok, for all I can tell, DNS works on the phone via the shared wireless
<Gnonthgol> MrSassyPants: I have seen issues like that with websites (especially youtube) if dns over tcp is not working
<bekks> MrSassyPants: So your wifi sharing works.
<MrSassyPants> bekks, partially, not sufficiently.
<Gnonthgol> some dns responses are over 512 bytes and require tcp
<MrSassyPants> Gnonthgol, does that end up with you being able to open up youtube, but the videos themselves produce connection errors?
<MrSassyPants> Gnonthgol, is that some sort of known issue with dnsmasq?
<Gnonthgol> MrSassyPants: if the domain serving the videos have many entries to balance the load over many servers then it can be an issue
<verdeP> I'm trying to remember the ubuntu phone channel name, I thoughtit was #ubuntu-phone but apparently not
<popey> verdeP: #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> verdeP, #ubuntu-touch
<verdeP> ahh right thanks popey
<k1l> verdeP: #ubuntu-touch
<verdeP> lol
<k1l> (and -phone should redirect to that channel)
<popey> hm, I thought we had -phone redirect
<verdeP> oh I'm +Q
<Gnonthgol> I have a server with two nics on two different networks, however when I try to ping the nic in the other network I don't get any reply, any ideas
<daftykins> Gnonthgol: routes and IP forwarding
<daftykins> 1) Is subnet A aware that subnet B is available via server? 2) Is subnet B aware subnet A...? 3) Is IP forwarding enabled on the server? (/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1)
<Gnonthgol> there is a default route, if I configure another then the first one brakes, only one nic can get access to the internet at a time
<Gnonthgol> ip forwarding is not enabled on the server in question, only on the gateways
<daftykins> Gnonthgol: then there's problem #1, it's not going to forward traffic from one to the other with it off.
<Gnonthgol> but I want it to send the traffic from ip A to subnet B through nic A to gw A
<OerHeks> it is broken, en now you cannot ping it?
<Gnonthgol> there should be no traffic being routed through the server
<daftykins> Gnonthgol: so set it up accordingly. but this is obviously a networking query and nothing to do with ubuntu now :) it's impossible to follow you without a diagram labelled with the actual subnets in question, pop over to ##networking and ask again with a diagram in hand
<daftykins> Guest72518: not too wise to be on IRC as root
<sentsont> okay I got the new Bitcoin working
<sentsont> it's got a lot of new commands
<Guest72518> Take my root then
<Gnonthgol> daftykins: the network is just fine, the problem is that ubuntu responds to requests from subnet A to its ip in subnet B with its ip in subnet A thus violating the networking axioms
<daftykins> Gnonthgol: diagram or can't help, sorry.
<lucido> can you drive multiple displays with multiple vga cards
<daftykins> you can drive multiple with single cards these days
<lucido> daftykins, I"m doing 4 displays
<daftykins> so yes, but you'll probably find all kinds of quirky behaviour from someone i know who's used 4+ displays for a few years
<daftykins> no idea how it behaves these days
<RegexNinja47>  Hi! I'm having trouble getting KDE working with vnc4server in Kubuntu 15.04. It just shows a blank grey screen. The contents of my log can be found here: pastebin.com/dnbuzu88
<RegexNinja47> Can anyone pinpoint the error?
<daftykins> RegexNinja47: #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 please
<lucido> daftykins, what cards did u use
<RegexNinja47> okay
<derbie> Hi! I am new to the linux world. I've recently decided to learn nodejs and for this purpose i have access to a server running ubuntu and has nodejs and npm installed by default. How and where should i place my nodejs hello world web server ?
<daftykins> lucido: i suppose i do know myself, but i was referring to someone else :)
<derbie> file*
<bprompt> derbie:     there's a #nodejs  channel btw
<derbie> Sorry i thought it might be more related to ubuntu since i am a total newbie :)
<Gnonthgol> derbie: as far as I know of nodejs you can put it anywhere you like (I prefer under ~/project/[whatever]/
<derbie> Thank you Gnonthgol
<m1dnight_> Guys, I have an alias in my ~/.zshrc file. I'm wondering if that alias can be executed from crontab?
<m1dnight_> I have an alias "chat" which is defined as `alias chat='tmux attach -dt weechat || tmux new -s weechat \; new-window weechat'`
<m1dnight_> I'm guessing crontab for my own user won't work because the zshrc file isn't loaded, or the crontab is not executed within the zsh shell?
<m1dnight_> in all fairness, I haven't tried yet
<derbie> .... can you transfer files with putty? :D
<m1dnight_> you can use an other exe for that
<derbie> Okay
<m1dnight_> pscp.exe it's called
<daftykins> derbie: or WinSCP
<daftykins> (a GUI program)
<derbie> daftykins: was the top result on google :)
<Gnonthgol> m1dnight_: you can get crond to run "zsh -c chat" to run the command "chat" under zsh
<m1dnight_> oh
<m1dnight_> ill try it on my laptop first, I was thinking to just put the alias definition in my crontab
<Gnonthgol> that is also a possibility, but then you have to maintain the alias two places
<m1dnight_> indeed :)
<m1dnight_> ill give it a shot!
<m1dnight_> thanks Gnonthgol !
<Gnonthgol> np
<derbie> So basically putty is equivalent of window's command prompt
<derbie> I've read that you use cd folder_name to navigate, i'm getting No such file or directory
<larebeck> well bekks we just went out and bought a newer HP Officejet 4630, I have the Officejet 5740 and it works with Ubuntu 14.04
<larebeck> however this HP Officejet 4630 on this Toshiba laptop is not installing
<larebeck> I've tried to reinstall CUPS(the defaults) and the HPLIP multipule times and in different orders and I can't get it to print
<daftykins> derbie: nope, PuTTY allows a remote connection to a Linux host that emulates a terminal. cmd's equivalent would be say, gnome-terminal inside GUI Ubuntu
<k1l> derbie: on ubuntu? you dont use putty. you just use the terminal
<Gnonthgol> derbie: putty is an ssh client for windows, ssh is the way to get a command line to a linux machine (like telnet only secure)
<derbie> k1l: it's not on my machine
<k1l> ok, so you use putty on a windows box to connect to a ubuntu box over ssh?
<derbie> I think so :D
<derbie> since it's responding to node --version i was expecting to use it to launch the node hello world app
<k1l> ok. keep in mind that ubuntu uses case sensitivity. but you can use tab-completion to let the shell to the hard work of tying everything right
<derbie> i feel like i'm 12 years old poking around
<derbie> Error: Cannot find module '/root/index.js'
<derbie> Nice
<derbie> I got it running :D
<Lady06> help me
<Lady06> pls
<Lady06> ý want to phpmyadmin scanner
<k1l> Lady06: we dont support illegal stuff in here. thanks
<Gnonthgol> it is not illegal to scan, only immoral, the answer is still the same
<Lady06> pls help me for phpmyadmin scanner barismayk@hotmail.com
<daftykins> ...no
<derbie> Hmm got node to load it, can't connect to it via http tho' :/
<daftykins> as mentioned, can you try their channel?
<daftykins> they probably know how it works more than OS support does
<cxdvty> i tried to install kubuntu 15.04 but the partitions got all messed up
<daftykins> cxdvty: #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 talk
<cxdvty> How do i fix it to where ubuntu is my only os and has the entire drive itself?
<Gnonthgol> cxdvty: #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 questions
<derbie> So i believe i need something called nginx correct me if i'm wrong
<daftykins> derbie: type "/join #nodejs"
<derbie> ok ok
<derbie> Thanks for the help so far :D
<cxdvty> wtf? you guys wont even help me
<cxdvty> I need help with ubuntu not 15.04
<daftykins> cxdvty: right and it might have a bug in that versions installer
<teward> cxdvty: [2015-03-08 18:04:36] <cxdvty> i tried to install kubuntu 15.04 but the partitions got all messed up  <-- 15.04 is in #ubuntu+1 - it may be a bug in that version's installer, hence why we point you to #ubuntu+1 instead.
<cxdvty> ughh i was explaining the cause of my situation
<m000gle> I've just customized the Volume Up/Down by re-binding the coresponding media keys to "amixer set Master 3%+" and "amixer set Master 3%-" respectively.  However, following this change, the NotifyOSD volume notification no longer appears.
<nnin> Can anyone help identify the icon set of the folders in this picture http://www.m3ta4.net/hd/debian/partfive/32.png ?
<m000gle> Is there anything I can add to this binding to have the NotifyOSD volume notification appear as normal?
<cxdvty> I want to know if i can delete everything on my drive but ubuntu 14.04 so it can have the whole drive again'
<m000gle> Ubuntu 14.10 64-bit, Unity desktop environment
<chrislamp2> <chrislamp2> hello guys! i have a problem with libreoffice 4 that i had not that in libreoffice 3
<chrislamp2> <chrislamp2> when i made changes or navigate throught the document the navigator tab always refreshing
<chrislamp2> <chrislamp2> for example i have expand one branch in navigator and after made one change in document it is self refreshed, collapsing all the branches in navigator
<bprompt> cxdvty:     either way, I'd do a manual partitioning firstly, then the installation, that should work, the installer usually does a good job by itsef, bear in mind we're in 03-15, not in 04-15, thus I'd think kubuntu 15.04 is still in beta
<cxdvty> it is
<daftykins> cxdvty: do you want to keep any data?
<cxdvty> no
<daftykins> cxdvty: how come you didn't notice the big "nuke everything and install" option?
<daftykins> is there an installer bug that stops this option being listed?
<cxdvty> no
<cxdvty> I had to dualboot
<cxdvty> because its a beta
<cxdvty> It may end up not working
<cxdvty> Im dual booted just with weird partitions
<cxdvty> I want to undo that
<cxdvty> So i just have ubuntui
<cxdvty> 14.04
<daftykins> cxdvty: so what are you typing from now?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, let's keep this in one channel so others can help and benefit
<daftykins> ooh, where else are we?
<ObrienDave> +1
<daftykins> ah-har
<cxdvty> im on gparteds
<ObrienDave> ok, give us a screenshot
<cxdvty> I want to get rid of /dev/sda2
<daftykins> gparted liveCD? or gparted in a live session of ubuntu?
<cxdvty> im on my ubuntu 14.04 right now
<ObrienDave> safer to do this from gparted live CD
<cxdvty> how do i give screenshot
<ObrienDave> i think, daftykins?
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bprompt> cxdvty:    14.04 liveusb?
<cxdvty> No im on my os
<cxdvty> its been installed
<daftykins> cxdvty: or open the terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/Qs4tbqk
<bprompt> cxdvty:    as already suggested, that's not a good idea, you're going to remove the partitions you don't want, including 14.04 partition, which is where gparted is running from, do it from a a liveUSB session
<cxdvty> i want it all to belong to sda1 only
<daftykins> didn't you say you want 15.04 beside it though?
<cxdvty> I will do that after i get sda1 all by itself
<ObrienDave> NO, leave it as is and just expand sda2 to occupy the un allocated space
<cxdvty> i just messed up
<daftykins> no that's duplicating the work.
<daftykins> gluing it back together just to separate it again wouldn't be a sensible use of time
<cxdvty> then what do i do?
<cxdvty> i only have the kubuntu 15.04 live usb now
<daftykins> well that's ready to install to right there, there's a swap partition, 14.04's / and 205GB of spare space to put 15.04
<cxdvty> ?
<daftykins> i don't see the problem
<cxdvty> but theres a 3rd partition idk whats in it
<daftykins> which are you looking at?
<cxdvty> thers 70gb of kubuntu
<ObrienDave> daftykins, he does not understand partitions, i think
<cxdvty> and 90gb of ubuntu
<cxdvty> and like 100-200 gb of something idk what it is
<daftykins> cxdvty: no, there are only two partitions there. sda1 and sda5.
<daftykins> cxdvty: 'unallocated' = ready to use
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, sda2 is un-allocated. it does not exist yet
<cxdvty> cuz i just deleted some
<ObrienDave> right click on sda2 and remove the EXTENDED partition
<daftykins> ok so boot into 'try' mode of your 15.04 flash drive, join webchat and chat in #ubuntu+1 about how to install
<cxdvty> why does my sda1 have only 80gb
<ObrienDave> because you made it that size
<cxdvty> how do i make it bigger than
<saq> hello, i have ubuntu server 14.04 running zfs on linux for root and i cant seem to figure out how to get grub to behavior properly and boot
<ObrienDave> get rid if SDA2 first
<saq> i always have to type in configfile <zfs path> and it works
<cxdvty> how?
<saq> ive done the guide (even contributed a formatting script) but my grub-fu is not strong enough
<ObrienDave> right click on sda2 and remove the EXTENDED partition
<daftykins> that'll need swap killed i think
<cxdvty> theres no option for that
<cxdvty> when i right click i only get to choose manage flags and information
<daftykins> you have to right click on swap and select swapoff first, but since you're in a running edition it likely won't allow it
<ObrienDave> unmount
<cxdvty> ok it swapoffed lol
<cxdvty> what now
<ObrienDave> yea, thats the mistake, your swap is part of the extended partition
<cxdvty> what do we do?
<ObrienDave> try un mounting sda2
<cxdvty> it is already
<ObrienDave> damn, this is going to be safer from a live system
<daftykins> and with us having gone to bed ;)
<cxdvty> should i boot to kubuntu
<ObrienDave> daftykins, lol
<derbie> how do i exit vi ?
<derbie> i type quit and pressed enter nothing happens
<Ben64> <escape>:q!
<Ben64> note - that exits without saving
<larebeck> Trying to setup a HP Officejet 4630 in Ubuntu 14.04, I'm not having any luck. I tried the current version of CUPS and a newer one, as well as the latest HPLIP
<derbie> press escape key then write :q!   ?
<cxdvty> what do i need to do 0brienDave
<larebeck> I don't even see other Printer options now under this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=84979
<derbie> NIce
<derbie> Thanks Ben64
<cxdvty> hello?
<daftykins> cxdvty: yes come back from the live session
<clmclm> cxdvty hello
<cxdvty> how do you go into chat from live session?
<daftykins> cxdvty: open a browser and visit freenode webchat
<k1l> just start xchat on the live system
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, i think xchat is part of the live DVD
<cxdvty> http://webchat.freenode.net/???
<cxdvty2> hmm?
<cxdvty> ok brb
<larebeck> And I just tested and it prints from my other Ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<lucido> does unity work with multiple nvidia gpus?
<larebeck> just not on this Pretty clean Ubuntu 14.04 laptop
<daftykins> larebeck: i think you've ruined it with all your changes, personally. upgrading CUPS via PPA? ouch
<larebeck> daftykins, how do I get it back to normal daftykins ? I tried to remove "Printer" from software center adn reinstall it
<daftykins> i don't think that's worth the effort, plus i don't know what you've done
<larebeck> new clean install of Ubunt 14.04 daftykins ?
<larebeck> because I think that is where I'm at
<larebeck> we had tried a lexmark as well then went and got this Officejet
<daftykins> yeah, clean 14.04.1 then fully update it and try again
<larebeck> ok
<daftykins> keeping the printer disconnected the whole time
<larebeck> thanks
<larebeck> wee'll try that daftykins
<cxdvty> ok im on live usb
<cxdvty> What now??
<cxdvty> ObrienDave??
<cxdvty> daftykins?
<daftykins> ok i'll draw the short straw, so did you say you wanted 14.04 to have more disk space?
<cxdvty> I want 14.04 to have it all
<cxdvty> I want it to be like none of this ever happened
<saq> anyone able to give me advice on my grub issues?
<daftykins> cxdvty: so you're not going to install 15.04 again after?
<ObrienDave> sorry, my 85 year old mother just called
<cxdvty> Actually I want 15.04 and 14.04 to share the space equally
<daftykins> cxdvty: yep, so please understand that to complete this task we shall be doing it the easy way, not via your preferred approach
<daftykins> there's no point going back to how it was when you're only going to undo that again immediately.
<cxdvty> Hey... as long as it gets done
<daftykins> excellent, so can you run gparted and make a fresh screenshot?
<daftykins> it might need installing, hmm not sure
<cxdvty> i would but gparted is not installed
<cxdvty> ok
<ObrienDave> gparted is part of the live system
<cxdvty> its not in here
<daftykins> ObrienDave: but for kubuntu ?
<daftykins> which apparently it is
<ObrienDave> system menu folder?
<cxdvty> There is an app called partition editor
<cxdvty> not gparted tho
<daftykins> go on then, be a devil
<ObrienDave> that should work
<cxdvty> but it didnt open d:
<ObrienDave> hmm, not familiar with kubuntu live system
<cxdvty> if i run the command to install gparted where does it install to?
<ObrienDave> memory
<ObrienDave> RAM disk specifically
<ObrienDave> daftykins, you know kubuntu better than i
<daftykins> i've never used it :D
<daftykins> but we shall try
<daftykins> cxdvty: so how far did you get?
<cxdvty> what?
<MrSassyPants> Ok. Why is dnsmasq started when NetworkManager connects to a regular old wired dhcp network?
<daftykins> cxdvty: where are you up to...
<cxdvty> If i run sudo apt-get install gparted will it mess up the live usb
<ObrienDave> no
<n0w> I'm getting the following issue on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: When lightdm loads, it loads with the purple ubuntu default theme then it changes to my Wallpaper Background image. How can I fix that? Thanks! =)
<ObrienDave> it can't
<cxdvty> gparted is installing
<cxdvty> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/chJE4aF
<cxdvty> there you are guys :D
<ObrienDave> ok, swapoff
<daftykins> cxdvty: btw alt+print-screen gives just the active window \o/
<cxdvty> i clicked print screen button lol
<daftykins> wat
<cxdvty> i swapped it off
<cxdvty> what now
<ObrienDave> new screenshot
<cxdvty> y?
<cxdvty> i just gave one but ok lol
<ObrienDave> we need to see the lock icon gone
<k1l> make a right mouseclick on the partitions with the key symbol and choose unlock /unmount
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/VjM4wNJ
<cxdvty> there you go
<ObrienDave> thanks, humor us so you don't end up with a borked drive, please :)
<cxdvty> what?
<ObrienDave> if we can't see, step by step, what gparted looks like, you can lose the whole drive
<cxdvty> I gave you your screenshot lol what now
<bev> hi ? what is the best linux os I can get on a intel inside celeron d the xubuntu i'm useing is grate booting up but not on the web
<Codmadnesspro> bev ubuntu
<daftykins> bev: what's wrong on the web?
<Codmadnesspro> lul
<ObrienDave> cxddelete the swap partition
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, delete the swap partition
<bev> the cpu works to hard
<mainuser> hello
<daftykins> bev: are you typing from xubuntu now?
<bev> yes
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/OmFuWtx
<cxdvty> okay there
<daftykins> bev: how much RAM does this system have?
<bev> 2gb
<bev> not ddr2
<daftykins> bev: and what makes you say the CPU is taxed?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, now delete sda2
<Deanconia69>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Deanconia69 waohwveejjdy
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/qCOziOg
<cxdvty> ok
<Deanconia69> ...crap
<ObrienDave> ROFL thanks for sharing your password
<daftykins> i think it may've been a confirmation
<bev> when i get on the web it has a hard time loading up  vidoe ,img
<cxdvty> LMFAO ^^
<daftykins> bev: loading what?
<Myrtti> ObrienDave: it wasn't actually a password.
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, now resize sda1 to take up the entire drive
<Deanconia69> true... wasn't a password... but.. I wonder if that still sensitive
<Deanconia69> i would think someone would still need my password
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> use the status window for safety, though
<bev> just opening the bowser make's the cpu work hard
<cxdvty> okay
<ObrienDave> screenshot
<Deanconia69> I was.. and it was giving me a 'this buffer is not a channel' error.. which... if I wasn't dumb.. I would have realized was trying to tell me that I had accidentally copied a space at the beginning of my confirmation message
<daftykins> bev: can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" ?
<bev> what is that?
<mainuser> how much you L1
<daftykins> bev: a command to install two software programs which will help me check potential causes for slowing down your computer.
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/f2YHFHw
<bev> ok now what?
<daftykins> bev: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" then paste the resulting link here.
<cxdvty> So am I done?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, excellent, now you can boot into the system to see if it works. THEN we'll get 15.04 installed
<daftykins> ObrienDave: i believe cxdvty wants an even 50/50 split first, size wise
<bev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10565143/
<ObrienDave> daftykins, easer to do that with 15.04 install, yes?
<daftykins> ObrienDave: up to you! depends how you want to grow sda1 :)
<daftykins> bev: yes, your hard disk is failing and is likely contributing to poor performance.
<ObrienDave> i just want to get him working and relaxed for now LOL
<daftykins> ObrienDave: ok :) i shall cease backseat driving
<bev> ok  tku
<ObrienDave> daftykins, no, no, i truly appreciate your help and knowledge
<daftykins> ty :) as do i you!
<daftykins> er *yours
<ObrienDave> and making sure i don;t do something stupid ;P
<mainuser> GET SSD
<daftykins> bev: you'll want to backup your data then buy a new hard disk, however that is a very very old computer, Pentium D's are outclasses by £200 (GBP) laptops these days
<daftykins> *outclassed
<jirido> Hi i have some troubles to start up vsftp on 14.04 and wonder if there is some procedur to folow to get info on what fails when starting service. One config works one don't
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, where do we stand now?
<bev> ya I know I was justing trying  to use it to  get on the web
<bev> well tk u for your help
<daftykins> no problem
<cxdvty> ObrienDave?'
<ObrienDave> yup
<cxdvty> on boot (error: no such  partition entering grub rescue mode...)
<ObrienDave> wife calling, brb
<cxdvty> daftykins can you help d:
<daftykins> cxdvty: well if you follow ObrienDave's last suggestion, it was to reboot and boot your 14.04 install
<billybob123> ikonia,
<cxdvty> I dont have an image for ubuntu anymore
<cxdvty> I formatted to write kubuntu
<cxdvty> 15.04
<ikonia> biella: ?
<ikonia> oops
<skinux> Can anyone help with fixing scrolling problem with a USB mouse? Everytime I move the scroll-wheel, it moves 2-3 times. It acts like I move it up and down a couple of times when I've only moved it once.
<daftykins> cxdvty: we're talking about your *physical install*
<ObrienDave> i think I forgot to make swap partition at end of your drive
<daftykins> correct
<cxdvty> lol is my 14.04 still in there d:
<ObrienDave> so, boot into 15.04 USB and we'll fix the swap
<ObrienDave> yes it is, just missing the swap
<cxdvty> this is 15.4 usb
<cxdvty> i couldnt boot at all lol
<ObrienDave> ok, run gparted again
<ObrienDave> and screenshot of SDA
<cxdvty> ok
<cxdvty> im on
<ObrienDave> how much RAM is in your system?
<daftykins> unhappy fstab i guess
<cxdvty> how do i check
<ObrienDave> how much memory does your 'puter have?
<cxdvty> DDR3 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion up to 8 GB SDRAM
<ObrienDave> ok, that does not tell me how much RAM is installed
<cxdvty> how would I know
<ObrienDave> it's your computer?
<jamison504> sup k1l ya bitch
<jamison504> faggolt
<cxdvty> I don't know
<jamison504> cock sucker
<jamison504> bitch
<jamison504> nigger
<kostkon> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cxdvty> jamison watch the language
<cxdvty> Idk how much was in it when i got it from castle
<cxdvty> can i check in terminal?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, ok, yea, free -m
<ObrienDave> need the total value
<cxdvty> 3554
<cxdvty> 3 gb?
<ObrienDave> ok, 4GB then. good. now screenshot SDA please
<cxdvty> SDA?
<Basketball> cxdvty, stop trolling
<ObrienDave> the primary hard drive
<daftykins> Basketball: what makes you claim this user is trolling?
<Basketball> this mprmomg
<Basketball> morning
<Basketball> osx piracy
<ObrienDave> that was then, this is now. chill
<Basketball> talking about a castle
<RudeViper|Away> can someone tell me how to kill the gui from ssh? For some reason the login is messed up and I can't get into desktop - I can via ssh though
<daftykins> RudeViper|Away: sudo service lightdm stop
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/WYzbavZ
<cxdvty> castle rental basketball, heard of it?
<Basketball> hey so i need a little help
<unicodesnowman> Basketball, sure
<Basketball> I installed the dock plank
<daftykins> Basketball: you've been in here over a year, you know how this works... ASK! also, i hope you're on ubuntu today
<RudeViper|Away> its xfce4 not kde
<daftykins> RudeViper|Away: still the same
<cxdvty> see the screenshot ObrienDave?
<Basketball> daftykins, I am currently on elementary with dual boot ubuntu but I am talking about my ubuntu
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, ok, unmount sda1, resize from the RIGHT (end) 6 or 8 GB smaller, screenshot
<RudeViper|Away> yep it is - thanks
<Basketball> I installed the dock plank and I want to write a bash script to add programs to the dock
<cxdvty> mib is the same as mb?
<ObrienDave> yes
<cxdvty> 305244 is the current value what do i need to change to
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, not really but for our uses, yes
<ObrienDave> 300000
<ObrienDave> screenshot after applying
<RudeViper|Away> daftykins - how do I prevent it from starting - I don't want it to run all the time
<daftykins> RudeViper|Away: that'll be one for google
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/l9Cxxbs
<cxdvty> there you go bro
<clmclm> RudeViper|Away, grub as keyword
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, good, now make 4GB partition as SWAP in the end space
<daftykins> clmclm: nah booting with 'text' isn't what this user is after, it's more service choice i think.
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, 4096 will be a good size
<Basketball> what does the bash -n do
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, start swap at the END and make the beginning 4096 smaller
<clmclm> daftykins, you might be right
<ObrienDave> and screenshot please
<cxdvty> wait what?
<cxdvty> ObrienDave: What?
<MrCollins> I am about to instlal ubuntu. A few days ago during reboot after install I keep getting a kernel panic message. Can someone help me
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, right click on gray area, add partition, format as swap. make end value as high as it will go, make start value 4096 less than end value
<daftykins> MrCollins: so you're going to install again?
<MrCollins> Yes I want to install again
<RudeViper|Away> oh great - the blasted thing is stuck in a loop
<cxdvty> end value=new size?
<MrCollins> It boots using the live version
<cxdvty> and create as primary partition?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, sec... yes, primary partition
<daftykins> MrCollins: what will you di different? did you remake your installation media?
<daftykins> *do
<MrCollins> it has to do with my 2 drives
<MrCollins> i have 2 drives one for win7 boot and the other is for my storage
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, yes, newsize 4096, space after 0
<cxdvty> 5244 is as high as new size goes
<MrCollins> last time i chose default upon install
<MrCollins> i have to do it manually with the disk mgmt tool in ubuntu boot
<cxdvty> so 40 96
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, yes, there will be a gap between sda1 and swap for now. screenshot
<bobbyhoebagz> k1l, ur a bitch
<bobbyhoebagz> asshole
<ObrienDave> oh my, full moon AGAIN???
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/NpoU9zI
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, ok, resize/move swap ALL the way to the right. make space after 0
<MrCollins> I am installing ubuntu should I choose ext4 or ext 2?
<cxdvty> what?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, you have a 1.2GB space after swap. we're trying to move that space in fron of swap so sda1 can use it
<ObrienDave> *front
<Basketball> if i have a linux live cd can i use that as the iso file for vbox
<ObrienDave> yes
<daftykins> Basketball: yes, that *is* the ISO for VM creation
<daftykins> MrCollins: 4 is standard now
<RudeViper|Away> too many answers and so far everyone of them is wrong
<cxdvty> i set up the 1.12 as swap?
<Basketball> daftykins, no like i want to boot vbox using as live cd in my pcs cd drive
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, following me so far?
<cxdvty> kinda
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, no, move the the existing swap file to the right so the 1.2GB space is to the left of swap
<azizLIGHT> how do i change the date/time format in the panel in the top right? I want to see 2015/03/08 7:44:44 PM
<cxdvty> how do i move it to the right
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, resize/move. make space after 0
<cxdvty> after what 0
<daftykins> Basketball: correct.
<Basketball> daftykins, how do i do this
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, right click swap, resize/move, set free space following to 0
<daftykins> Basketball: seriously? go into the VM options and point the optical drive to your physical drive
<cxdvty> ok
<daftykins> or just download the ISO again
<cxdvty> did that'
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, then apply, that will move the swap partition all the way to the right
<ObrienDave> screenshot
<yeowza> Hello, is it possible to install ubuntu to a hard drive while in VMWare at windows?
<ObrienDave> yeowza, no
<yeowza> ok thx man
<frankf> i have a process named "tworks" and i typed killall -9 tw (then i pressed tab) and noticed it autocompleted the process name. Is this something with ubuntu only, or what can i attribute to the reason for this now happening? Is this something that has been newly built into the 'killall' process/binary ? Or, does it have to do with my terminal type? I am ssh'ing into a server, console only. bash
<frankf> prompt
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/XoDedv5
<cxdvty> there you go
<mikhael_k33hl> I'm configuring a server with 2 NICs belonging to two different subnets. I'm trying to set it up via the route-eth*. Do I have to set the default gateway on the two interfaces?
<frankf> I tried on centOS and it does not auto complete the process name, so it must be something with ubuntu, no?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, \o/ now expand sda1 to fill the gap. make space following 0 and apply
<ObrienDave> screenshot when done
<ObrienDave> smoke break. back in 5
<cxdvty> what would the new size be if it is at 300000 right now
<cxdvty> ?
<mikhael_k33hl> When having 2 NICs, should I define a default gateway on both route-eth*?
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, dont know, just run the size up until it stops ;P
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, the resize window will tell you what the max size can be
<frankf> i have a process named "tworks" and i typed killall -9 tw (then i pressed tab) and noticed it autocompleted the process name. Is this something with ubuntu only, or what can i attribute to the reason for this now happening? Is this something that has been newly built into the 'killall' process/binary ? Or, does it have to do with my terminal type? I am ssh'ing into a server, console only. bash
<frankf> prompt
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/PeDqilT
<cxdvty> ok ^^
<ObrienDave> \o/ now see if you can boot into hdd
<cxdvty> do i need to swapon
<cxdvty> ??
<ObrienDave> yes
<cxdvty> staay here c:
<ObrienDave> yup
#ubuntu 2016-03-07
<exedore6> Trying something.
<Mathisen> yottabyte, that should not hapend... try holding shift on boot
<Mathisen> that will force grub
<sam__-phone> make a live supergub cd
<sam__-phone> and use it to install grub
<yottabyte> Mathisen: before I press the power button?
<yottabyte> do I have to do it everytime? I'll try it shortly but I'll have to disconnect from irc
<R13ose> xangua: I am not getting anywhere on how to do that.
<Mathisen> yottabyte, power on then hold shift yes
<sam__-phone> yotta make a supergrub cd or use your linux live cd to reinstall grub
<monty_hall> here are core dumps are stored?
<monty_hall> I'm used to them being in the pwd
<monty_hall> I'm debugging a program
<xangua> 5:55 PM <reisio> xfce4-notifyd, notification-daemon R13ose
<yottabyte> sam__-phone: I'm making a boot-repair-disk usb
<yottabyte> and damn I could've used my ubuntu live cd?
<Mathisen> yottabyte, yep
<sam__-phone> one is a lot quicker than the other
<Mathisen> yottabyte, but just try shift before you try to re-install grub
<Mathisen> it may be there is no problem at all
<yottabyte> if I can boot into ubuntu with shift is there a way to make the grub menu reappear ?
<Mathisen> it will do that with shift
<yottabyte> k let me try the shift thing right now
<R13ose> reisio: thanks.  There is no notification-daemon and if I remove notify-osd that will remove ubuntu-desktop too which I don't wan to do.
<sam__-phone> how often does being lazy help you learn new ways to use stuff?
<ferris_> h
<funkiestj> #git
<SchrodingersScat> #erdone
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know of any 3d printers which provide software for ubuntu/linux (native) ?
<Pinkamena_D> or rather - their creators provide?
<Ben64> Pinkamena_D: not really on topic here, but many of them work in linux, could discuss more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> the FSF has a list of ones it certifies. might be a good idea to start there (and then probably branch out to something cheaper from the same people...)
<dax> don't do that ^
<mniip> hint: in most clients /server will disconnect you from your current server and connect elsewhere
<dax> ayup
<reisio> I like the way it's done in MMORPGs
<reisio> you walk up to someone and tell them to type some string of chars, that amounts to dropping the first item in your inventory on the ground :D
<sam__-phone> lol
<reisio> take that .68!
 * RiFi Hola , Bonsoir , Hello , Salam Alaikum
<reisio> RiFi: bonjour
<RiFi> reisio bonjour mnt ? hh
<RiFi> reisio salut alors
<RiFi> psk chez nous c encore bientot
<reisio> :D
<RiFi> :D
 * RiFi Dont Whois Me
<RiFi> XD
<RiFi> algune de españa
<RiFi> de Morreucos
<defec> me pueden ver?
<defec> alguien me ve??
<RiFi> hola Defec
<defec> ohhh me ves?
<defec> genial
<RiFi> hhh si
<RiFi> aver
<defec> pense que no lo habia hecho bien
<RiFi> si
<squinty> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RiFi> yo soy de Morruecos
<RiFi> normalmente
<defec> me puedes ayudar??...
<RiFi> yo hablo arabe
<RiFi> pero
<defec> como me uno a un servidor?
<squinty> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<RiFi> yo hablo frances
<defec> ???? arabe??
<RiFi> y au poco español
<RiFi> si arabe
<RiFi> no conoces arabe ?
<defec> es raro...
<RiFi> si
<defec> pero bueno... genial por ti
<RiFi> en morrueccos hablamos arabie y amazigh
<RiFi> si defec
<squinty> take it elsewhere please
<RiFi> gracias hermano
<defec> en donde yo vivo... chile, hablamos español y pulento
<RiFi> squinty hello
<defec> jajjaja
<RiFi> defec encatado yo soy de Morruecos
<RiFi> mete lo en google maps
<RiFi> y meralo
<squinty> !pt
<RiFi> squinty sorry !
<RiFi> squinty have u a probleme ?
<feneco> Can I upgrade gnome on Ubuntu gnome 14.04.4?
<feneco> Without breaking everything :(
<xangua> feneco: no
<teward> feneco: can you? yes, but it's painful.  should you?  No, because you'll break everything.
<teward> the overarching answer being "no" here.
<RiFi> defec en este canale hay muxas personas de cada payes ?
<RiFi> moi c la premiere fois que je rentre ici
<RiFi> ya quelqu'un de la france aussi pour discuter ?
<RiFi> hh
<teward> !fr | RiFi
<ubottu> RiFi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<squinty> RiFi,  please stop right now
<RiFi> ok
<RiFi> im sorry
<RiFi> :)
<RiFi> but
<RiFi> i cant speak deutsh ?
<bobby_> join #ipv6
<RiFi> spreshen dutsh squinty ?
<RiFi> hahaha
<RiFi> don't shun me !!
<RiFi> hhh
<teward> RiFi: seriously, stop
<lankanmon> hey guys, I am getting: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] when trying to update
<teward> lankanmon: utopic is past end of life and no longer supported
<teward> lankanmon: it's not on the repositories anymore, so you can't get updates
<RiFi> teward !
<teward> !utopic | lankanmon
<ubottu> lankanmon: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<RiFi> what this script hh
<RiFi> teward stoping wha ?
<jim> RiFi, less enter key, more content. you'll get better responses that way
<RiFi> jim wtf
<RiFi> jim go fuck ur mather
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<squinty> thanks k1l
<jim> how would this snappy thing achieve better speed and the rollback thing?
<jim__> Hello, I'm running 14.04 and I notice my system was running a little slow so I set off to do a little cleanup.  I found out that I had a  directory "/usr/src" with lots of "linux-headers-3.13.0-68-lowlatency" type of directories in it and found that these were apparently associated with old kernel builds.  I used "Synaptic Package Manager" to remove the old kernels and I still have 30 of these "*lowlatency" directories and it's version pair
<jim__>  directory hanging around.  Each pair of directories seems to have about 34K files in it.  How to I safely remove these unwanted directories?
<bobby_> hi does anybody have any idea on how to remove a large volume of encrypted data that somehow unknowingly spawned under /home/ecryptfs/mx2500/.Private possibly by a trojan or something like that
<Bashing-om> jim__: snnaptic will do that " completely remove" . be aware of what kernel you are booting ( uname -r ) and keep one other known good kernel - the one under the 'uname -r' return .
<Bashing-om> synaptic*
<jim__> I kept the most current 3 and chose the option to "completely remove" all the rest but still the files remain
<jim__> sorry, the directories remain
<Jordan_U> jim__: The headers are in a different package whose name ends in -headers.
<anthony_> hi
<anthony_> ?
<jim__> Jordan_U:  I take you clue and I do a search in "Synaptic Package Manager" for "linux-headers-3" and get a list of packages that looks promising.  I shall remove them and see what happens.  (Leaving the most current 3, of course)
<Jordan_U> jim__: Also, in the future, "dpkg -S /path/to/file" will tell you what package a file is from.
<jim> jim__, if you want the headers for the kernel you're running, you would need to know what kernel version you're running... uname -r
<jim__> jim, yes, I'm currently running "3.13.0-79-lowlatency".  I am leaving it plus the 2 most recent ones as well.
<jim> jim__, is there a package linux-headers-3.13.0-79-lowlatency?
<bobby_> can someone tell me how to access ./ files or hidden directories from command line?
<Ben64> bobby_: same way as a normal file or directory
<bobby_> like cd ./suchadirectory ?
<bobby_> I can't see hidden directories with ls
<Bashing-om> bobby_: ' ls -al <whatever> ' .
<Ben64> ./ = your current location..... ./suchadirectory is a directory called "suchadirectory" in your current folder
<jim__> jim, yes, and 29 others as well.  each pair of header directories contain about 34K files, which does a number on the "du" utility when searching for uses space.
<bobby_> or am I mistaking ~/ with ./ hidden directories?
<Ben64> bobby_: ~/ is your home directory
<Ben64> bobby_: i think you're confusing ".blah" with "./blah"
<jim> bobby_, in linux, one way to hide files and dirs, is to name them with a . at the start of the name... the -a option to ls will list them (as well as the nonhidden files and dirs that it would have anyway)
<jim> jim__, what's your goal?
<jim__> disk cleanup, free some space, the "/" directory was getting to full
<Stef__> sh3ll
<Stef__> ayy
<Stef__> lmao
<Stef__> whatup
<murfjr> ayy lmao
<Ben64> bobby_: "./" is the current directory, so anything that starts with "./" is where you currently are, and is usually not needed. lets say you have two folders, one called "foo", and one called ".bar" you could cd to those by doing "cd ./foo" and "cd ./.bar" or "cd foo" and "cd .bar"
<jim> jim__, headers in general help with building stuff in c and c++, if you don't need to do that, you don't need the headers
<Ben64> jim: not necessarily true
<jim> Ben64, what's not?
<Ben64> that you don't need the headers if you don't want to compile
<Firefishe> Has anyone here ever had to do a low-level hard 'turn on' of a usb bluetooth dongle?
<jim> ok... what other purpose do they serve?
<Ben64> theres other stuff that needs it, that you may not be aware of. for example, virtualbox and nvidia drivers
<jim> Ben64, does that involve compiling and/or building packages?
<Ben64> yes, but the user probably isn't aware of that
<Ben64> "well i don't do any c or c++, i'll uninstall all the headers" then nvidia breaks next update
<jim> ok. so I don't understand how the statement I made isn't true... but whichever...
<Ben64> don't assume the user knows that something is happening in the background
<jim> wouldn't the build-depend packages get installed?
<Bashing-om> jim: Just that the headers are needed to build modules .
<jim> there's that keyword again... "build"
<Ben64> which the end user may not know about
<jim__> I am going through each header package and checking the dependencies to make sure that there isn't a package other than a kernal build that needs them.  will that cover my posterior ?
<jim> probably this argument, I'm just going to drop
<Ben64> jim__: you can safely remove the older ones
<jim> Ben64, using that logic, let's put build-essential in the base
<bobby_> what is the ./Private dir for under ~/ ?
<Ben64> bobby_: why do you keep doing ./ at the beginning of everything
<bobby_> sorry /.Private
<Ben64> still no
<jim> probably you mean ~/.Private
<jim> (aka "the hidden dir .private located in the current user'
<jim> s home dir
<jim> )
<bobby_> ~/.Private
<Techspectre> Hey guys. I have an HDD that went belly up like a year ago. I held onto it just in case I'd ever be able to recover the files. Well, I plugged it in today just for the hell of it and it actually spun up. It's spinning now and Ubuntu sees it, though the filesystem says 'unknown'. What's the best course of action to possibly recover data here?
<bobby_> one hour ago my root directory was 25% full then about 25 minutes ago I looked again and it was at 95% capacity and I found a lot of encrypted data under this directory and I was wondering where it came from I think it was a trojan or someting
<Ben64> Techspectre: use dd or ddrescue to make an image of the drive somewhere safe, then mess with that
<MannyLNJ> Still needing assistance: I had Samba working, I can see the system when I click broswe to network but when I try to connect to it I get thge message failed to retreive share list. I really need help please
<Bashing-om> bobby_: Did you check the size of the log files, and what wrote to them ( maybe ) that is spamming the logs ?
<jim__> The removal of header files went well.  I hoping that the removal of those 900K plus files in those header directories will not only free up disk space but will help out with file-system meta data cashing and also speed things up a bit.
<bobby_> bashing-on: good idea which logs should I check?
<Ben64> jim: they're not very large
<Bashing-om> bobby_: Look in the directory ' /var/log/ . in particular dmesg, kern.log and syslog .
<karrot> I have a probelm with connecting to wife, when I bring up the little icon in the upper right corner, it brings up about 10 wifi connections, but it ignores the one I really need
<karrot> I feel like there might be some maximum wifi spots it will show
<bobby_> ok
<jim__> Ben64, that is very true.  However, each file eats up an I-node and having more free I-nodes makes file creation and space allocation easier for the file-system to accomplish.
<jim__> and hopefully quicker
<alphis> hey guys. i have a service i want to autostart and i can start it manually with systemctl start servicename.service. however when i run systemctl enable servicename.service it simply fails with no useful information
<Techspectre> Ben64, thank you I'm looking into ddrescue now
<MannyLNJ> Still needing assistance: I had Samba working, I can see the system when I click broswe to network but when I try to connect to it I get thge message failed to retreive share list. I really need help please
<paul_1515> are you running sudo systemctl enable servicename ?
<sorunbuyuk> help
<sorunbuyuk> help
<reisio> help granted
<sorunbuyuk> help?
<sorunbuyuk> i have big problem
<sorunbuyuk> http://imgur.com/UdYv1rf
<reisio> sorunbuyuk: hey bro
<reisio> sorunbuyuk: what's the problem?
<Bashing-om> !details | sorunbuyuk
<ubottu> sorunbuyuk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Techspectre> Ben64, is having ddrescue write an image of the drive to a file on your good drive a bad idea?
<hrzhu> how long will a proposed package take to get into release?
<sad> Hi
<hrzhu> virtualbox-ext-pack 5.0.16 is released but virtualbox 5.0.16 has been proposed for 20 hours.
<sad> I have a problem with synaptis crash dpkg
<sad> I dont no what to do
<hrzhu> This cause all of my vm failling to launch
<sad> I can"t open synaptic package
<johnnybravo_> Hello, anyone here?
<reisio> johnnybravo_: eyup
<compdoc> johnnybravo_, who wants to know?
<johnnybravo_> I'm brand new to Ubuntu and Linux. Quick question; the launcher at the top of the screen went missing. I know there's a terminal command to reload it. Anyone know what it is?
<johnnybravo_> I'm running Ubuntu Mate 15.10.
<hil> johnnybravo_, alt-F2, type unity + ENTER
<johnnybravo_> Awesome, thank you.
<johnnybravo_> Will that work for Mate as well?
<johnnybravo_> Technically I don't think I'm running unity.
<squinty> your not
<hil>  no
<reisio> johnnybravo_: no, it's probably mate-panel
<snowgoggles> hrzhu: why don't you rollback your virtualbox package version to the version that was working...then force pin the version until the proposed package you require is released
<xangua> johnnybravo_: right clic in the panel, there should be an option to add items
<MannyLNJ> Still needing assistance: I had Samba working, I can see the system when I click broswe to network but when I try to connect to it I get thge message failed to retreive share list. I really need help please
<reisio> sorunbuyuk: what rest?
<johnnybravo_> Ah, that worked. Thank you!
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: are the systems in question both linux based or are you browsing from linux client to non-linux system?
<reisio> john-mcaleely: now if you log out & save your session, it will likely persist for future sessions
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, for the moment the systems are ubuntu. I will be throwing a win 8.1 system into the mix later. The system I need to put the share on is a laptop with a broken display and no working vga port that has a printer and 2 external drives attached.
<bobby_> one quick question what type of data is usually stored under /home/.ecryptfs/Superuser/.Private  ?
<jim> Ben64, you were speaking to jim__?
<jim> I noticed a hilite
<reisio> bobby_: as opposed to?
<bobby_> what is that hidden directory .Private used for is what I am asking
<snowgoggles> have you changes any file permissions since the last successful samba connection?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, No I haven't
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: have you changes any file permissions since the last successful samba connection?
<reisio> bobby_: it's probably just a simple indicator that that directory is "private"
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: kernel updates?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, No, no kerel updates that I am aware of. If you want to see my smb.conf file it's at   http://paste.ubuntu.com/15318750/
<bobby_> reisio: oh so it's not generally used for anything defaulted in unbuntu?
<Ben64> bobby_: open the folder and look inside
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: what does smbstatus report?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles,  That command shows some errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/15318777/
<Jordan_U> bobby_: You've now given two different paths for this directory now, how are you determining the path? What is the output of "ls -l /home/"?
<reisio> bobby_: the .ecryptfs dir in general is probably your encrypted /home data
<bobby_> total 12
<bobby_> drwx------ 56 mx2500 mx2500 12288 Mar  6 20:49 mx2500
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: if smbd is running you could retry restarting manually...it's possible the service may have initial startup issue...aka running on a laptop and they're idiosyncrasies
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, would that be '/etc/init.d/smbd restart'
<Ben64> sudo service samba restart
<vuffie> hello
<snowgoggles> you need to place sudo ahead on the commandline
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: can you explain the actual problem
<vuffie> guys I need some help with the HP Proliant ML110 G6 server
<vuffie> I need to either reset it to factory.....settings if that kind of thing is possible or somehow install ubuntu on it,if also, that is possible.
<vuffie> can anyone help?
<Ben64> vuffie: write ubuntu iso to a usb drive, boot it, install
<vuffie> Ben64 is it ok to install ubuntu on the server I mentioned?
<MannyLNJ> Ben64 I'm trying to setup a SAMBA share on an Ubuntu system I only connect to via SSH. Media files will go here to be played from a Ubuntu laptop and a windows 8.1 system. The System with the share is "seen" by the Ubuntu laptop if I click browse network but if I then click on the system I get a message that says Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused
<vuffie> I read it's manual pdf, it said cent os and some windows servers
<Ben64> vuffie: sure
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: does it work from windows
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, No it doesn't
<vuffie> Ben64 Thanks
<xenon_> Hello, anyone around to help out a Linux newbie with FDE? I have a few partition questions
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: go to the ubuntu laptop, and try "smbclient -L <ip of server>"
<Ben64> xenon_: and FDE is...?
<xenon_> Full disk encryption
<Redlance> I'm looking for a recommendation.  I'm setting up a personal web server, which will host maybe 5 domains.  Is there an easier way to configure it, than editing all the .conf files by hand?
<xenon_> I'm attempting to set up Ubuntu FDE and getting errors
<Ben64> Redlance: once you have a good conf, just use it as a template
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, it says Connection to 192.168.1.104 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<xenon_> I had configured the partitions via goarted: / -15GB, /boot -1GB, /home -85 GB. When selecting the "something else" during Ubuntu setup, the installer reports that it failed to create the encrypted volume for /
<xenon_> *gparted
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: now run that from the server
<xenon_> Do / AND /home need to be encrypted separately, or can I just encrypt / and when /home is made it's inside / ?
<Redlance> Ben64: Okay, thanks.  I was thinking about WebMin, but it seems overkill since I probably won't touch the config once it's up.
<Ben64> Redlance: webmin isn't supported on ubuntu btw
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, same message.. Yet if I use the loopback IP it displays the shares
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: well there you go, you need to have it listen on the external ip
<Ben64> xenon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, in smb.conf I do hjave it set to listen on lo and eth0
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, could this be a firewall issue?
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: if you set up a firewall, yes
<MannyLNJ> Ben64, I'm using ufw but I thought I had to allow Samba
<Redlance> Ben64: Oh, okay.  And which mail server is the easiest to setup?  I had Postfix running a few (10?) years ago
<Ben64> Redlance: i haven't messed with my own email since google apps came out
<Redlance> Ben64: Okay, thanks again!
<hrzhu> google apps doesn't provide free plan anymore
<hrzhu> there was a way to register free google app via google app engine but i don't know it its still available
<Redlance> hrzhu: Yeah, I was looking...it looks like it costs $5 per user per month...too high for this server...
<hrzhu> Redlance: check this link http://lifehacker.com/5967336/use-google-app-engine-to-get-google-apps-for-your-domain-for-free I don't know if this still work. it worked when google first closed apps free plan.
<mbuf> full disk encryption can be done after post-installation, or does it need to be done only during installation?
<xangua> mbuf: during it's recommended
<mbuf> xanadu_, thanks!
<jdoelger> i'm trying to use a remote console (SOL) to enter a password for a cryptsetup encrypted boot disk. i can see text output, but can't input text at the disk's password prompt
<jdoelger> am i wrong in thinking this is something i can do?
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> your text does not appear when entering a crypto password
<Gallomimia> you must type it blind
<jdoelger> and i have, but when i press return it doesn't proceed
<Gallomimia> doesn't even say wrong passphrase?
<jdoelger> not even that
<Gallomimia> yeah sounds like its not working. never tried with remote console
<jdoelger> once the system is booted, i have a working console over ttyS1 that i can connect to using ipmitool
<jdoelger> and during boot, with the same connection, i have text output... but no input
<Gallomimia> not that you need input during boot.
<Gallomimia> but this part... hm.
<CIclops> Hi (14.04.4) Software Updater keeps saying "Failed to download repository information" and "Check your internet connection", which is working, it then says "Some software couldn't be checked for updates" and gives a list of updates, should I install them or change something?
<jdoelger> well i have grub's output sent to ttyS1 and i can see that now, and i can see all the boot output, still no input at password prompt
<snowgoggles> CIclops: run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal and see what more specific errors it reports
<CIclops> thx snowgoggles .. it says Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<snowgoggles> CIclops:  i386 is 32 bit specific package....you may need to updagrade to an amd64 package for Chrome as i googled this error and recently its reporting no more 32 bit versions are being distributed.... http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html
<xangua> CIclops: are you using a 32 or 64 bit OS?
<CIclops> 64 bit 14.04.4
<Bashing-om> CIclops: snowgoggles Google droipped 32 bit suppirt . must now expecitly declare 64 bit . See : http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome_3.html  for the resolution .
<snowgoggles> CIclops: install the 64 bit chrome and you're golden
<CIclops> snowgoggles, should i remove the 32 bit chrome first, if so how?
<snowgoggles> CIclops: go to the weblink i provided earlier...follow the removal intructions...it's copy paste commands in a terminal
<tablet> do nvdia cards work better than amd cards on ubuntu
<CIclops> snowgoggles, thx
<xangua> snowgoggles: there's no where in the blog post it says "remove the 32 bit package and install the 64 bit one"
<hil> tablet, there is no universal answer to that
<xangua> CIclops: you don't have to remove anything, just follow the post instructions
<snowgoggles> xangua: i referred him back to the website to follow the instructions
<jim__> I have in my task manager display what appears to be a continuously running attempt to install a flash plugin.  It makes no sense.  Here is the command that is running.  " /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so -greomni /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja -appomni /usr/lib/firefox/browser/omni.ja -appdir /usr/lib/firefox/browser 2705 true plugin"
<jim__> anybody have any explanation of what is going on with flash in that command?
<snowgoggles> jim__: possible a dependancy is missing...what repository is your firefox browser coming from?
<jim__> not sure, how do I tell?
<hil> jim_ , flash plugin activated in firefox?
<jim__> hil: it was, then I turned it off to see what would happen, nothing happened.
<snowgoggles> jim__:  run this in terminal "apt-cache policy firefox"
<jim__> snowgoggles: If I pull up the Ubuntu Software Center, I can see that it is shown as being installed
<snowgoggles> jim__: need to verify its source location to eliminate other possible sources i.e. a ppa version
<jim__> firefox:
<jim__>   Installed: 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<jim__>   Candidate: 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<jim__>   Version table:
<jim__>  *** 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 0
<jim__>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<hil> jim__, if you don't want flash at all maybe just try: sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer
<hil> or maybe  ubuntu-restricted-extras also
<snowgoggles> jim__: ok good it's a legit source version....run "sudo apt-get update" does it return any errors?
<hil> snowgoggles, sry for interrupting
<snowgoggles> hil: no probs
<jim__> snowgoggles:  I ran the command and it returned a lot of info with lines beginning with "Get" or "Hit" but I don't believe I see the word "error" anywhere.
<snowgoggles> jim__:  errors usually are reported at the end....so that's good your firefox app should be alright......i don't use firefox but there should be a debug or repair option in settings...i don't recall..are you aware of a particular plugin causing the issue?
<jim__> snowgoggles: firefox is not performing its normal speedy self.  So I went poking around.  The odd thing I found was that process that looks like it continuously trying to install the flash player
<Anthony-L> hello?
<totorystal> weird
<Anthony-L> i need some help
<reisio> 'lo
<totorystal> 2333
<Anthony-L> i'm trying to play a video game and getting the error. "Could not find OpenGL entry point 'GLGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported or it needs to be updated."
<supernoob_ahew> how are most people developing small scale php apps these days? Localhost or inside VM?
<reisio> supernoob_ahew: by using python instead
<reisio> VM is overkill; some people certainly do it, though
<hil> lol, python
<totorystal> lol,cpp
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOLCODE#Example_1
<virtuosoj> anyone else here running 16.04 beta? I just installed
<somsip> !16.04 | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<totorystal> reisio what?
<virtuosoj> I'm noticing that GNOME software doesn't have any version numbers
<reisio> totorystal: ?
<reisio> virtuosoj: ?
<totorystal> reisio this url is about what?
<Anthony-L> i'm trying to play a video game and getting the error.
<Anthony-L>                    "Could not find OpenGL entry point 'GLGetError'! Either your
<hil> lolcode rox
<virtuosoj> ok some programs have version number... a lot just don't
<Anthony-L> whoa, sry for that.
<reisio> totorystal: stuff & things
 * totorystal 
<MannyLNJ> Having a NEW problem connecting to a Samba share on one Ubuntu system from another. New error is failed to mount windows share cannot allocate memory
<hil> .oO( harhar )
<snowgoggles> jim__: try disabling some of your plugins and restart firefox...worst case.....clear broswing history/data/cache
<somsip> MannyLNJ: would the last fix on this page help any (needs a proper read through) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108695/mount-cifs-mount-error12-cannot-allocate-memory
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ:  i think your samba issue is permissions related....were you able to restart the smbd service?
<OnceMe> I have one dev mounted to /
<OnceMe> which is 100G
<OnceMe> and other dev mounted to /home which is 100G
<OnceMe> does that mean I can use in total of 200G inside /home
<OnceMe> because one dev is on / which is 100G?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, Yes I was, The smbclient -L now works
<OnceMe> or I can only use 100G for /home?
<hil> just 100
<Anthony-L> anyone have any input on video games and opengl error?
<PonyToast> Hey folks...I'm completely new to linux. I have had ubuntu for all of two hours and I've already broken my first thing. Anyone willing to help me with what is probably a super basic stupidity on my end?
<OnceMe> ??
<reisio> PonyToast: this is the place
<hrzhu> what's your graphic card and driver? I have problem with playing dota2 with nvidia-361 recnently. rollbacking to nvidia-352 solve the problem.
<PonyToast> So...I started following some super basic tutorials on things. Ran across this one because it seemed easy enough: http://www.unixmen.com/install-conky-lua-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-04-debian-fedora-linux-mint-opensuse/
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: if i recall your smb.conf looked a little inconsistent at the end where you have your share permissions...have you changed any settings in that file lately?
<hil> OnceMe, it is not 'inside'. it might even be its own device
<PonyToast> followed it to the letter and it throws a "no such file or direcotry" error
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, yes I got webmin installed on the headless system and used it
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15319413 is my current config
<reisio> PonyToast: let us see what nonsense you have been reading...
<somsip> !webmin | MannyLNJ (be warned)
<ubottu> MannyLNJ (be warned): webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<reisio> PonyToast: what throws 'no such file or directory'?
<hil> OnceMe, if you want it to share all 200G , don't do an extra /home partition
<OnceMe> its VPS
<OnceMe> thats why
<OnceMe> also why my microphone not work on skype on ubuntu?
<MannyLNJ> Thanks for the warning about webmin. I won't use it after I fix the File Sharing problem. I'm more successful than I was earler. At least the share itself shows mnow
<OnceMe> I see pulse audio as output and input in skype
<OnceMe> but not working
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ:  so this .conf file is exactly the same as when it was working before or changed?  You cannot view the share still?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, slightly changed, Now I see the share in the browser but cannot connect. Before I couldn't even see the system
<hil> OnceMe, just in skype?
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> well dunno
<OnceMe> how to test if is just skype?
<OnceMe> yeah its in skype only
<OnceMe> just tested
<OnceMe> :(
<reisio> PonyToast: yeah, this is a weird tut, that makes you create directories via the GUI file manager... and then edit files via ... vi
<PonyToast> apparently it's also not correct, I put the conkyrc file into the folder and it works
<reisio> PonyToast: try conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc
<PonyToast> that was two hours of searching wasted...i guess I'll have to get used to that with this OS :P
<reisio> PonyToast: seems like they're trying to put conkyrc somewhere other than default for ... unspecified reasons
<reisio> PonyToast: I think you'll have a better time if you assume things will just work, rather than seeking out and relying upon random bloggers
<reisio> just installing conky and running 'conky', it will work
<reisio> it'll use the default rc file location
<reisio> there won't ever be a question as to whether it exists
<PonyToast> it all works now.
<PonyToast> Thank you so much :)
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: what operating system are you viewing the samba share from?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, trying to view it from another ubuntu system
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: does it not prompt for authentication?
<OnceMe> hil: any help?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, yes it promoptyes and after entering the user it says failed to mount windows share cannot allocate memory
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: do you have a smbusers file under /etc/samba ?
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, no. There is no smbusers under /etc/samba
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: ok...things are starting to make a bit more sense now....so if you never had a smbusers file then it was never properly mapping a local linux account with a samba account
<hil> OnceMe, maybe try to sudo apt-get remove --purge skype, remove the .config/Skype and .skype , then reinstall it
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, would that me smbadduser?
<hil> Since pulseaudio seems to work fine
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ:  that's a command to add users yes
<MannyLNJ> snowgogsudo: smbadduser: command not found      did I mistype it?
<Anthony-L> anyoen here game on ubuntu?
<somsip> Anthony-L: just ask your real question and someone will answer if they can
<Anthony-L> trying to run a video game on steam and am getting 'could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ:  follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<somsip> Anthony-L: what game, what version of ubuntu?
<Anthony-L> team fortress 2, ubuntu 15.10, i believe
<linux> hey i cant set google as my search engine in linux mint(firefox)
<somsip> Anthony-L: and what video card/drivers?
<Anthony-L> nvidia gtx 970, running proprietary drivers 361.28
<somsip> Anthony-L: have a read through this - looks like some information might help you, especially last comment maybe? https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Counter-Strike-Global-Offensive/issues/610
<linux> piz helpme
<linux> help me
<somsip> !mint | linux
<ubottu> linux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linux> thank you
<MannyLNJ> snowgoggles, still no good but too tired to continue
<snowgoggles> MannyLNJ: OK...but its a permission issue...when you're rested just follow the instructions
<hrzhu> Anthony-L: rolling back to nvidia 352 will probably solve your prolem
<Anthony-L> actually, that last comment helped me. however, i put the '__GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 steam'
<Anthony-L> i have to do this every time. it doesn't save to the config.
<somsip> Anthony-L: export it in ~/.profile or ~/.bash_aliases
<Anthony-L> type that in the terminal?
<hrzhu> Anthony-L: for steam games on linux, github issues is good place to get support this is relevent bug report for dota2 https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Dota-2/issues/756
<somsip> Anthony-L: like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<hrzhu> Anthony-L: actually i mean valvo games
<Anthony-L> yea, i'm a new ubuntu user today.
<somsip> Anthony-L: ah ok - does that link help you or do you want more help?
<hateball> Anthony-L: you can also change the launch command for affected games to be "__GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 %command%"
<Anthony-L> you guys are all speaking another language. haha
<Anthony-L> bare with me
<hateball> Anthony-L: Rightclick a game, properties, click the button for launch command, paste in the string above
<Anthony-L> do i have to do that for every game?
<hateball> Anthony-L: Yes. Or do it globally as per the link somsip gave you, using .profile
<Anthony-L> yes, i have the link. it all looks like gibberish to me though.
<somsip> Anthony-L: when you log in (and at other times) the commands in ~/.profile are executed. This sets a variable that is used in your whole working environment (hence, environmental variables) so it is available and applies to anything you do and any program you run
<somsip> Anthony-L: if you want step-by-step help, just ask
<Anthony-L> okay, i'll type the ~/.profile in the terminal
<somsip> Anthony-L: edit it, using something like nano or gedit
<Anthony-L> somsip, can i screen share with you or something?
<somsip> Anthony-L: no, can you open a terminal ok?
<Anthony-L> yes, it's open.
<hateball> Anthony-L: Letting random people take control over your computer is probably not a great idea
<Anthony-L> hateball, i have nothing on this computer. i just installed ubuntu. i have nothing to lose. :)
<somsip> Anthony-L: nano ~/.profile
<jonascj> I see references to advanced ubuntu installation (i.e. install into existing btrfs subvolumes can apparently be done in advanced mode). Where is this advanced mode?
<Anthony-L> somsip, ok
<somsip> Anthony-L: Go down to the bottom line with arrows and add the line "__GLVND...etc...=1"
<Anthony-L> ok
<somsip> Anthony-L: CTRL O (will save) then CTRL X (will exit)
<Anthony-L> ctrl x doesn't exit...
<EriC^^> you have to press enter
<somsip> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<Anthony-L> there we go
<somsip> Anthony-L: in terminal, "cat ~/.profile" to make sure it's added ok
<Anthony-L> yea, thanks eric. haha, i litterally need step by step instructions.
<Anthony-L> i'm super new
<jonascj> Is it the alternate CDs which are used for advanced install?
<somsip> Anthony-L: np - we've all been there
<Anthony-L> it's in there somsip
<Anthony-L> it's below the fi, last night basically.
<Anthony-L> let me test it
<somsip> Anthony-L: my bad - I forgot to tell you to make it "export __GLVND..."
<Anthony-L> ok, so? what now?
<somsip> Anthony-L: it will work in that terminal, but you need to reedit it. I'm doing too many things at once :-/
<somsip> Anthony-L: nano it again, add "export" to the line, CTRL O, CTRL X {enter}
<Anthony-L> oh lord
<Anthony-L> i can't scroll up on this irssi thing to see.
<somsip> Anthony-L: nano ~/.profile
<somsip> Anthony-L: {page up to scroll irssi}
<Anthony-L> ok i typed in nano
<somsip> Anthony-L: go down to the line you added, and put "export" at the front so it's "export __GLVDN..."
<Anthony-L> you want a space in between the export and _
<Anthony-L> ?
<somsip> Anthony-L: yes
<ghazi> hi
<Anthony-L> ok, ctrl o and ctrl x. correct?
<somsip> Anthony-L: yep
<reisio> hi Guest56977
<Anthony-L> ok, how do i test again?
<Anthony-L> to see if it's there?
<somsip> Anthony-L: type "source ~/.profile"
<Anthony-L> doesn't work.
<somsip> Anthony-L: sorry, to check it "cat ~/.profile"
<alpaca_sida_xD> eyyy buenas a todos guapisimos aqui vegetta777 en un gameplay en directo de maincraft
<Anthony-L> okay, it's there.
<Anthony-L> let me test my game/steam now
<Jordan_U> Anthony-L: irssi tip, "/lastlog Anthony-L" will re-print all lines to or from you, "/lastlog -clear" will clear the lines just printed by lastlog. Also, page up and pahe down work.
<somsip> Anthony-L: so "source ~/.profile" loads the file and sets that variable. Run "steam" from that terminal to test it
<Anthony-L> i can run steam from the GUI though. correct? i know that's not the cool computer whiz way. :P
<somsip> Anthony-L: after you've logged out/in you will be able to
<Anthony-L> okay. :)
<somsip> Anthony-L: for now, quick test from the terminal should show if it worked
<Anthony-L> somsip, it worked from the terminal.
<somsip> Anthony-L: k - so log out/in whenever is convenient, and run steam from the terminal in the meantime. That should sort you out. *However* if they fix this in the next nvidea drivers, you may want to remove that line. I have no idea what it actually does
<Anthony-L> it doesn't work from the GUI, which is fine. i don't mind. i need to get better at using the CLI anyway.
<Anthony-L> somsip, thanks for your help.
<somsip> Anthony-L: np
<Anthony-L> you're the man.
<Anthony-L> somsip, do i just leave the terminal open since steam is running?
<Anthony-L> i noticed when i close the terminal, it closes steam also.
<somsip> Anthony-L: for now, it's probably easier to do that. There are ways to avoid it, but depends how much more you want to learn today :)
<Anthony-L> haha
<Anthony-L> linux is awesome. it's actually fun figure things out. however, i still don't understand all the gibberish commands.
<JamesT1995> if you run a program in terminal, it means you are actually running if from terminal, so if you close therminal, you also clsoe the app the terminal is running
<Anthony-L> what's sudo again? super dude?
<somsip> Anthony-L: Super User DO
<Anthony-L> o ok
<Anthony-L> thanks james
<Anthony-L> and somsip
<somsip> Anthony-L: taught my 8 yeard old sudo yesterday. Now I can say "sudo get in that shower". Geek kids eh :)
<Anthony-L> haha
<dax> i taught my cat sudo. he still doesn't listen to me though :(
<somsip> dax: Can'
<somsip> dax: catsd are super users. Anyway...
<JamesT1995> somsip: i was only trying to explain my wife that everything she does in GUI is actually translated into commands and commands into numbers, she wasn’t getting it lol
<reisio> she probably has better things to store in her head
<JamesT1995> reisio: well she was asking me what nonsense i was typing on the keyboard… haha
<Anthony-L> so, what's some fun things to do with ubuntu?
<somsip> Anthony-L: earn money. Which reminds me, back to work...
<Anthony-L> where's the money tree on this?
<Anthony-L> what's the command for print money?
<Anthony-L> :P
<jonascj> Noone knows about advace ubuntu installer? (I don't, but I keep seeing references to it, so I'd like to find out how to use it)
<dax> maybe they mean the text (debian-installer) installer on the mini ISO?
<dax> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dax> or maybe they mean the option in the graphical installer to specify partitions oneself instead of using guided partitioning. i'm unsure about what that supports these days.
<MinatoNamikaze> My ubuntu hang on Started GNOME display manager after power gone
<MinatoNamikaze> Sorry for bad english
<jonascj> dax: I don't think they mean the "Something else" in the graphical installer. So maybe it is the debian text installer
<Guest18670> hello
<Guest18670> i have installed ddns3-client where can i find configuration file for it on ubuntu?
<Guest18670> i have installed ddns3-client where can i find configuration file for it on ubuntu?
<Anthony-L> does ubuntu use screensavers?
<dax> Guest18670: looks like /etc/default/ddns3-client is one possible location
<Guest18670> dax, i dont see ddns3-client there
<Guest18670> dax, how can i find it?
<dax> Guest18670: which version of Ubuntu are you using, and did you get ddns3-client from Ubuntu's repositories (apt-get etc.) or somehow else?
<Guest18670> dax, i am on ubuntu 14.04 LTS yes i got it with sudo apt-get install ddn3-client
<dax> curious. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/ddns3-client/filelist says /etc/default/ddns3-client should be there.
<Guest18670> i found that
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> what do you use for video conference on your ubuntu desktop ?
<yellabs-r2> tips are welcome ..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<hil> try firefox Hello
<hil> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/hello/
<yellabs-r2> hil does it work alright ?
<hil> yellabs-r2, tested only once, worked fine
<yellabs-r2> how did it work for you / how many did you connect to ?
<hil> skype works also, but client is old and not developed further by microsoft it seems
<yellabs-r2> yes i know
<yellabs-r2> thats why we are looking for alternatives
<yellabs-r2> i see that firefox hello is beta
<hil> google hangouts should work also
<hil> Slack is planning video support later this year, but not yet. More team specific. https://slack.com/
<yellabs-r2> yes i just tested slack with appear plugin
<JamesT1995> Slack was almost bought by MS
<hil> http://ekiga.org/ is another option
<dax> jitsi's another option, though I haven't used it in a while
<dax> Google Hangouts works too
<dax> oh, hil said that one already :)
<hil>  ;)
<reisio> yellabs-r2: hello uses webrtc, which requires nothing but a web browser
<reisio> skype et al. are dead
<reisio> http://talky.io/ (and a thousand others)
<hil> ...and more will come as webRTC is now really usable
<reisio> shame, really, I think Microsoft used more GNU/Linux installations for Skype than for anything else they do
<gialinh> hi body
<ck_mfc> hi
<UbuntuDude> anyone knows why cal -m isn't not working on ubuntu?
<popey> UbuntuDude: work here, asks for the month number
<popey> so "cal -m 3"
<somsip> UbuntuDude: in what context?
<alexo1001> Well hello there
<alexo1001> Anyone here?
<alexo1001> m8's??
<alexo1001> m8ette's?
<parisa> Hi
<somsip> alexo1001: it's a support channel. What's your question?
<alexo1001> ah
<alexo1001> ok
<alexo1001> bye
<parisa> I have this error massage
<parisa> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<somsip> parisa: you'll need to paste the whole thing
<somsip> !paste | parisa
<ubottu> parisa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xdau> #joint velox
<parisa> somsip, http://pastebin.com/AUDhDP8t
<parisa> somsip, Here is the All thing i have run
<Sina> Dear friends anyone from canonical is here ?
<somsip> parisa: try the solution here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27113554/android-studio-installation
<UbuntuDude> popey, somsip it says -m Display Monday as the first day of the week.
<somsip> parisa: then reinstall android-studio afterwards, if you still want it
<Mchammerdad> Anyone have any tips for successfully setting up 3 monitors over 2 graphics cards?
<popey> UbuntuDude: what version of ubuntu?
<somsip> UbuntuDude: no - specified month with today highlighted when -m is used
<Guest6905> Dear friends anyone from canonical is here ?
<popey> Guest6905: yes
<UbuntuDude> somsip: can you give example of that?
<somsip> UbuntuDude: like popey  said, cal -m 3
<UbuntuDude> how can I make monday the first day of the week?
<popey> yeah, cal -m 3, on my machine, shows march with 7th highlighted
<Guest6905> hi popey i send you several emails but it seems that nothing happens . so can you give me the sales email address or person which can i directly email him
<popey> UbuntuDude: -M
<UbuntuDude> it's not working popey
<parisa> somsip, I tried but the problem still remains
<UbuntuDude> I've tried it already
<popey> UbuntuDude: ncal -M works, oddly
<somsip> parisa: how does 'apt-get purge android-studio' respond?
<Guest6905> hi popey i send you several emails but it seems that nothing happens . so can you give me the sales email address or person which can i directly email him
<popey> Guest6905: lets take this to pm
<lvleph> I am trying to make a keymap for my presenter, because unfortunately it has the same id as another device. Anyway, when I try xev and xinput test it doesn't even register the keypress. What do I do? It does show up in lsusb and dmesg doesn't show any problems.
<avcoe> hi
<avcoe_> hi
<donught> ugg im loving 16.04 but nothing is compiled for it XDD
<somsip> !16.04 | donught
<ubottu> donught: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Trioxin> I see that apparmor comes preinstalled. Do I need to do any configuring for it or is it by default helping to isolate things like firefox?
<Trioxin> I'm also using firejail
<lvleph> I am trying to make a keymap for my presenter, because unfortunately it has the same id as another device. Anyway, when I try xev and xinput test it doesn't even register the keypress. What do I do? The presenter does show up in lsusb and dmesg doesn't show any problems.
<billynegwoo> #pathwar-fr
<liu> gello
<Mchammerdad> I just dd'd a drive to my windows Server. When trying to mount it from my main machine I get an error.
<Mchammerdad> Failed to read last sector (955303934): Invalid argument
<Mchammerdad> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<Mchammerdad>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<Mchammerdad>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<Mchammerdad>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<pawiecki> Hello! How can I add dns server on ubuntu 14.04 server?
<Mchammerdad> run the tasksel command. from a terminal.
<ThisIsNoBody> using network-manager ?
<micrsoftbot> using
<pawiecki> Mchammerdad: I mean to add ip of external dns server, using whatever is default in ubuntu 14.04 :)
<micrsoftbot> Mchammerdad:
<pawiecki> The documentation is not helpful on this issue, or I'm looking in the wrong place: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/tcpip.html
<micrsoftbot> The
<ThisIsNoBody> i did it but in desktop i dont know about server editon
<micrsoftbot> i
<ThisIsNoBody> why does user ip show up?
<UbuntuMate> why
<Mchammerdad> pawiecki: Sorry I misunderstood, just add your dns server to /etc/resolv.conf.
<UbuntuMate> pawiecki:
<Mchammerdad> pawiecki: or you can use this method. http://askubuntu.com/questions/346838/how-do-i-configure-my-dns-settings-in-ubuntu-server
<pawiecki> Mchammerdad: but there's this line inside that file: #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<UbuntuMate> Mchammerdad:
<Aaran> Hi my system keeps locking up for short periods of time usually 2-10 seconds, how can I best go about figuring out whats causing it?
<UbuntuMate> Hi
<Mchammerdad> pawiecki: What, you listen to scary warnings by the filesystem? :)
<UbuntuMate> pawiecki:
<Mchammerdad> Really though, the link I posted is the "recommended" method of setting a static DNS server.
<UbuntuMate> Really
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuMate  are you a bot?
<UbuntuMate> UbuntuMate
<ThisIsNoBody> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58781/resolv-conf-keeps-getting-reset-by-something
<UbuntuMate> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58781/resolv
<pawiecki> Mchammerdad: Thanks, the linked method is simple and works. It would be nice, if I could find this information inside documentation, but... oh well :)
<Aaran> Any advice?
<UbuntuMate> Any
<ThisIsNoBody> about what?
<UbuntuMate> about
<MonkeyDust> !ops | UbuntuMate is a bot
<ubottu> UbuntuMate is a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<UbuntuMate> !ops
<UbuntuMate> UbuntuMate
<pawiecki> why is he repeating stuff?
<UbuntuMate> why
<chika> hello
<UbuntuMate> hello
<pawiecki> aah, now i understand
<UbuntuMate> aah,
<pawiecki> so we have somebody to talk to :)
<UbuntuMate> so
<MonkeyDust> echolalia
<pawiecki> they killed our friend :(
<Mchammerdad> pawiecki: Run "man interfaces" for internal documentation.
<Aaran> My system keeps locking up for short periods of time usually 2-10 seconds, how can I best go about figuring out whats causing it?
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  what ubuntu version? define 'locking up', does it require your password? when did it start?
<Aaran> 4.2.0-29-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 16:57:47 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux, by locking up I mean a period of time where I can still move the mouse but clicking does nothing neither does typing
<Aaran> however if I am in a document when it happens after it has finished the words I type appear
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Aaran> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  and what DE? Unity?
<kzUu9oUivS> Aaran
<Aaran> Cinnamon
<kzUu9oUivS> Cinnamon
<MonkeyDust> kzUu9oUivS  blah
<kzUu9oUivS> kzUu9oUivS
<MonkeyDust> the channel is under attack
<kzUu9oUivS> the
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  CPU speed comes to mind ... install indicator-cpufreq, an interactive applet
<Aaran> Ok 1 min
<Myrtti> hm
<d2aDH1JqA4zbUKl> hm
<Aaran> will this log lockups? or do I need to keep an eye on it and see what its doing when the lockup happens
<d2aDH1JqA4zbUKl> will
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  it lets you change the cpu speed, hopefully preventing the lockups in doing so
<Aaran> Ok I ran it from the terminal all I am seeing is an icon in the taskbar with the options of either powersave or performance
<Aaran> I changed it to preformance
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  odd, i have 4 options here, conservative and ondemand, too
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: hi
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<linux_> hello everyone
<Aaran> will closing the terminal and closing the application cause it to default back to power save ?
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  what happens when you try
<Guest46028> hello
<Aaran> well the icon disappears so I am unsure if it drops out of performance or not
<MonkeyDust> Aaran  launch it again to find if it has changed ... but has your machine's performance improved?
<Guest46028> i have configured ddns3-client file how can i run that now on ubuntu?
<Guest46028> i have configured ddns3-client file how can i run that now on ubuntu?
<Aaran> well closing the terminal did not help, I opened the menu bar typed terminal clicked the terminal icon then the computer locked for 38 seconds
<eMlZusvklQ0OhSW> well
<Aaran> its still in performance however
<Guest46028> i have configured ddns3-client file how can i run that now on ubuntu?
<XIf6X9KRSJFHNQt> i
<mikul_> I am trying to modify a bash script that translate selected text to english, so that it can take text from skype as well (ergo i want to delete all timestamps thats in brackets).. I've gotten it to work, but the output is on one line.. so now i am wondering if anyone can help me get all lines on new lines so its easier to read.  here is what i've got so far: http://pastebin.com/C2eNt6hP
<MonkeyDust> mikul_  that's more for the #bash channel
<mikul_> ok ty
<Aaran> any other ideas on tracking down the problem?
<mikul_> i've posted it in #bash as well but if anyone got a clue i'm open for help ;-)
<lotuspsychje> Aaran: best to re-ask your issue here once in a while so others can try to help
<Aaran> ok thanks
<humbot> possibly find more people with cinnamon experience on the mint server
<Anticom> Hi all. I want to install createrepo on my host to build some meta data for rpm repositories. However i saw in dependencies of createrepo package, that it depends on rpm and yum. Now i'm afraid of installing createrepo and replacing dpkg + apt.
<Anticom> which i don't want obviously
<lotuspsychje> !repo | Anticom can this help?
<ubottu> Anticom can this help?: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Jakey3> how would i route my openvpn though a different port? the usual port is blocked
<Anticom> I just wanted to know, whether installing rpm+yum replaces my dpkg+apt
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Jakey3
<ubottu> Jakey3: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Jakey3> doesnt mention about changing the port?
<k1l_> Anticom: that doesnt work on ubuntu.
<Anticom> k1l_: what exactly doesn't work?
<k1l_> ah, sorry missed the info form the question before
<Anticom> ^_^
<Anticom> Basically i just need the createrepo utility. I've got a directory of rpm's and i want to populate the metadata for it
<k1l_> Anticom: if you install a package and it will remove another one apt will ask you if you want to do that
<Anticom> k1l_: I just don't want to mess up my machine and invest time to fix it again
<k1l_> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.3-3 (wily), package size 474 kB, installed size 3188 kB
<vooze> Hi, after reinstaling windows on my secound drive, I had to use ubuntu live usb to do grub-install again, that worked well, but now my EFI partition (boot/efi) is broken. What tool do I need to recreate it?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ^^ waky waky :p
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> vooze: chroot and mkdir -p /boot/efi , make sure it's mounted and everything and then grub-install
<EriC^^> and update-grub
<vooze> EriC^^, awesome, let me try :) 2 secs
<EriC^^> vooze: did you ever switch the efi files so that it worked?
<afrokarlsson> hi, do you know, that in land is church police one leg man and normal man, and in sea is 2 left hand womans and 3 normal womans
<lotuspsychje> !ot | afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bitrix> ubottu: afrokarlsson: #ubuntu-offtopic, keep that in mind karlsson
<ubottu> Bitrix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vooze> EriC^^, not sure what you mean. I have Windows on a secound drive, so Ubuntu is on its own drive/SSD. I then used ubuntu live usb and mounted /dev/sda3 as /mnt and then sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /sda -- Then I noticed sda1 (boot/efi) was not mounting so I had to S(Skip) and then I tried fixing it with deleting the partition but was unable to recreate it. Now its just an "empty" FAT32 partition with boot flag.
<vooze> EriC^^, any way to recreate it?
<shafox> I just upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 using sudo do-release-upgrade and now it has restarted but it's just stuck after started light display manager
<EriC^^> vooze: yeah, follow the steps i mentioned, also make sure it's in /etc/fstab with the new UUID
<lotuspsychje> shafox: thats not recommended to do
<EriC^^> ( sudo blkid to get the UUID )
<lotuspsychje> shafox: clean install instead
<vooze> EriC^^, I assume from live USB ?
<EriC^^> vooze: yes
<vooze> EriC^^, okay, will try
<shafox> lotuspsychje: you are saying shouldn't use upgrade at all ? Only clean install ?
<lotuspsychje> shafox: your trying to upgrade from LTS to non LTS skipping ubuntu versions
<shafox> lotuspsychje: I followed it showed me. Is there anyway I can do a LTS release upgrade ?
<vooze> EriC^^, should I mount sda1 as /mnt/boot/efi ?
<craptalk> can i change irssi background theme?
<Nicholas1> that depends upon the irc client ur using craptalk
<craptalk> i cant seem to do it since i changed few times and only its font that changes
<lotuspsychje> shafox: from 14.04 it will goto 16.04 but its still in developing phase right now
<EriC^^> vooze: yeah
<craptalk> Nicholas1: explain to me about which client
<Nicholas1> lotuspsychje what is instat call back error 71
<shafox> lotuspsychje: ok
<Nicholas1> i am getting these messages in my kernel
<tori> Hi All
<tori> I am getting "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message"
<vooze> EriC^^, and then after I sudo chroot /mnt I should: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/ sda?
<vooze> EriC^^: or another boot-directory ?
<EriC^^> vooze: no, just sudo grub-install
<tori> I have put "ServerName localhost" in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/host is also fine
<tori> can anyone help me in resolving this error??
<Nicholas1> what is instat callback error 71 lotuspsychje?
<Nicholas1> i am getting these errors . please help
<Nicholas1> though my 3g modem is working fine
<shafox> Right now I have a screen that says processes are being started and ng started and it is stuck. What's the next step.
<vooze> EriC^^, It says I need to specify --target or --directory
<tori> I even put "ServerName localhost" in  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file
<lotuspsychje> shafox: clean install, your system might be borked upgrading like that
<EriC^^> vooze: is /etc/fstab correct?
<totorystal> why can't say in channel ##linux
<vooze> EriC^^, yes, I just put the new UUID in.
<shafox> lotuspsychje: no other way to fix it ?
<andrew_> hi all .. any exp with bitnami lamp?
<vooze> EriC^^, grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<andrew_> i installed lamp on ubuntu alongside bitnami on 8080 and now bitnami not start
<bazhang> !info bitnami
<ubottu> Package bitnami does not exist in wily
<andrew_> ok
<EriC^^> vooze: which grub packages do you have installed?
<lotuspsychje> shafox: the way you upgraded is not the recommended way mate, why not start over clean to avoid troubles?
<EriC^^> vooze: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<vooze> EriC^^, it one fro 14.04.4 live
<EriC^^> it's using the installed one now cause you're chroot'd
<vooze> oh 2 secs
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tori> Hi All,,
<vooze> goddamit, where is | on a US keyboard :D
<tori>  I am getting "Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message"
<andrew_> lol
<andrew_> vooze.. shift and slash?
<tori> I have put "ServerName localhost" in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/host is also fine
<graps> BluesKaj: Good morning
<tori> I even put "ServerName localhost" in  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf file
<tori> Can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> hi graps
<vooze> andrew_, thanks:d
<andrew_> np
<andrew_> glad to help
<lotuspsychje> tori: maybe the ##httpd guys can help?
<vooze> EriC^^, 2.02-beta2-0
<vooze> EriC^^, 2.02-beta2-9 *
<EriC^^> vooze: which package arch?
<EriC^^> vooze: type dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<tori> lotuspsychje_: what is the channel name for httpd?
<djashdjasdhaskjd> d
<djashdjasdhaskjd> hi
<djashdjasdhaskjd> go away
<djashdjasdhaskjd> ghost!
<vooze> EriC^^, okay thats weird. I cant use internet from chroot :/
<EriC^^> vooze: open another terminal and type sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run
<lotuspsychje> tori: #httpd
<tori> lotuspsychje: Thank u :)
<vooze> EriC^^, there we go :D http://termbin.com/u4az
<EriC^^> vooze: looks ok, try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64{,-bin,-signed} grub{,2}-common
<shafox> lotuspsychje: I get what you are trying to say. So I will backup everything using a live USB and then do reinstall correct ?
<vooze> EriC^^, some weird errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15320447/
<lotuspsychje> shafox: if you install 15.10 fresh, you can preserve your /home yes
<EriC^^> vooze: type df -Th | nc termbin.com 9999
<shafox> lotuspsychje: after that I can try to update to 16.04 when it is released ?
<EriC^^> vooze: did you mount bind /dev /dev/pts /proc and /sys before chrooting?
<lotuspsychje> shafox: see #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<vooze> EriC^^, no, only what you told me.
<EriC^^> vooze: i meant to make a chroot
<EriC^^> anyways open another terminal and type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<graps> brb
<shafox> lotuspsychje: ok. Thanks for the info
<vooze> EriC^^, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<EriC^^> vooze: for i in /dev ...
<vooze> EriC^^, oh lol, now it says done :d
<tore_> is it possible to use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to a release that's *not* the latest? e.g. trusty->vivid
<vooze> EriC^^, oh, now grub-install seems to work. Rebooting to check
<EriC^^> vooze: type dpkg-configure -a
<EriC^^> and update-grub
<vooze> EriC^^, dpkg-configure does not seem to exist
<EriC^^> ah, dpkg --configure -a
<vooze> EriC^^, okay, after that and update-grub can I reboot to test?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> exit chroot first though
<vooze> EriC^^, crap, too late. should I reboot back live usb?
<EriC^^> no it's fine
<EriC^^> it just hangs sometimes if you don't exit the chroot
<vooze> oh okay :)
<vooze> EriC^^, it works! You are the best.
<EriC^^> vooze: great!
<vooze> For future use, what should i mount as well?
<EriC^^> to chroot?
<vooze> EriC^^, well yes, since it seems I needed to mount more than just / and efi-boot
<EriC^^> vooze: yeah, you need to mount the root fs at /mnt , then type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done to mount bind the virtual filesystems from the live usb to the other install, and if you have other stuff like efi you need to mount those, or you could do sudo chroot /mnt , and then type mount -a to automatically mount them ( manual is preferable though )
<vooze> EriC^^, Thank you. Gonna save that. One last thing. I get a crash rapport on boot now. "Sorry, a problem accured while installing software. Package: grub-efi-amd64 2.02.....
<EriC^^> vooze: try sudo apt-get -f install
<stevenahoy> hello
<EriC^^> it should go away i guess, it's just saved from before
<graps> stevenahoy: Hi
<Deathangel> s.a
<stevenahoy> i used ubuntu studio
<stevenahoy> can i use GIU ubuntu -desktop
<stevenahoy> ?
<vooze> EriC^^, does not seem to fix anything.
<graps> stevenahoy: What's GIU ?
<EriC^^> vooze: try rebooting i think it shouldn't appear next time
<stevenahoy> ubuntu desktop
<stevenahoy> ubuntu 14.04
<stevenahoy> orange color
<stevenahoy> because i love orange so i want it
<graps> stevenahoy: I suppose you can. I haven't used it yet
<EriC^^> stevenahoy: you can install it but i dont know how much it'll blend together
<hil> stevenahoy, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Deathangel> https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/products/code-vs.aspx
<usuario> OOOO
<EriC^^> stevenahoy: ubuntu with different de's becomes a headache usually
<usuario_> hey bitches
<usuario__> holiii
<totorystal> sounds great
<linuxthefish> hi, i've just live booted ubuntu and there isn't any text in the menu
<linuxthefish> like for the wifi menu and gparted menu
<usuario_> oh poor you
<stevenahoy> oke thanks all
<usuario> ALAAA
<stevenahoy> i will try
<MonkeyDust> usuario  sure you want to be here?
<usuario__> you here for gay porn?
<stevenahoy> ^_^ have a great day
<lotuspsychje> !ops | scaredbyboo
<ubottu> scaredbyboo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MonkeyDust> usuario  behave or go away
<scaredbyboo> noooo
<scaredbyboo> nooo
<vooze> EriC^^, you were correct. It seems to be gone :) Thank you so much for all your help and patience.
<animeaddicted> HEY
<animeaddicted> sesi
<EriC^^> vooze: no problem
<pambisita> heeeey
<graps> pambisita: Hi
<graps> It's kind of quiet now
<graps> brb
<lotuspsychje> graps: lets not feed here, just use the channel for ubuntu support please
<graps> lotuspsychje: All right
<graps> brb
<graps> back
<flopado> Hey Guys
<flopado> Hi
<graps> flopado: Hi
<flopado> Does somebody speak German?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<flopado> MonkeyDust du?
<graps> flopado: Yes, ubottu suggested German speaking channels
<flopado> ok
<yerm> hy
<yerm> halo semua
<graps> See you all later !
<slenderman> ArcaFacts log
<xdavid> Hi
<IxmcGOJHV> Hi
<NoCode> Why does the minimal ISO pull in all xorg drivers from under sun? All I wanted to do is install Cinnamon from a minimal installation so I'd have the least amount of dependencies. That way I wouldn't have Gnome-3 or MATE installed. Is there an official Cinnamon release for Ub
<NoCode> Ubuntu*
<xdavid> just download full iso
<pFLXLYOVw> Welcome
<Pici> NoCode: did you install with suggested and recommended enabled?
<xdavid> :)
<ALmcpFNwN> )
<NoCode> Pici, I'm unsure what that means.
<ALmcpFNwN> Pici,
<Pici> NoCode: The default when installing using apt-get is with recommended packages included, often that pulls in a lot of extra stuff. I suggest using --no-install-recommends when you don't need that stuff.
<Pici> NoCode: You can also set APT::Install-Recommends and APT::Install-Suggests to 0 in your apt.conf
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone, quick (rhetorical I think) question:  If I have all my web files chowned to www-data:www-data and I want my default user to be able to edit the files without sudo, do I just need to add my user to the www-data group?
<Pici> NetworkingPro: yep. But be aware that group changes require your user to relogin, which may involve more than just opening a new terminal if you're in a desktop session, you may need to fully log out and log back in.
<jushur> NetworkingPro: if the files has g+rw
<Pici> that too
<NoCode> Pici, For an example, if setting that, I want to install 'program', I install 'program' will that dependency bring in 'program-data'? Or does it just cut off all dependencies when installing a package?
<NetworkingPro> jushur: so I could do  chmod g+rw -R web/home  ?
<NetworkingPro> and be good from then on?
<NetworkingPro> That should allow me to scp right to my web/home directories?
<Pici> NoCode: recommends and suggests are more like "soft" dependencies. regular depends will still be pulled in.  the recommends and suggests packages sometimes offer additional features to the program you're installing or may involve a 'nice to have' sort of thing... like pulling in extra documentation.
<Pici> NoCode: of course, when this happens recursively for all packages and package dependencies for something you're installing it can end up being a lot of (unneeded) stuff
<shredding> Where can i learn about all the stuff displayed in ifconfig?
<jushur> shredding: man ifconfig
<shredding> e.g. what are the different things displayed there, which ip is mapped to what etc.
<NoCode> Pici, Okay, makes sense for sure.
<shredding> jushur: not how to use it, but about the concepts used there.
<NoCode> Pici, Thanks man. Really appreciate it.
<Pici> NoCode: np :)
<shredding> e.g. what is ethernet, what is "utun", what does "inet 10.10.7.22 --> 10.10.7.21 netmask 0xffffffff" mean.
<shredding> how do i know what is used to access the internet.
<JyZyXEL> kernel: [2658090.846615] NFS: state manager: check lease failed on NFSv4 server ha with error 13
<shredding> stuff like that.
<JyZyXEL> my dmesg is being spammed with this crap
<JyZyXEL> how do i stop it?
<shafox> I have booted into my system using a live usb, now I cant access to the system disk. How can I do that?
<afrokarlsson> male seamease twin borns, when 2 male twins eats in mother stamic 5 females, and female seamese twin borns when 2 females eats 5 males
<shafox> When I try to do right click on the hard drive and click on mount it gives me not authorized to do peration.
<lotuspsychje> afrokarlsson: stop that please
<jushur> shredding: a guick web search gave http://www.aboutlinux.info/2006/11/ifconfig-dissected-and-demystified.html
<shredding> jushur: thanks, will read into that, I hoped for an in-depth guide, but guess i will need to read around.
<a__a> s
<shafox> How can I mount the disk drive while on live-usb?
<shafox> This is the output for sudo fdisk -l https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c5850c7f565a2f908c20
<streulma> How can I install icedtea-web or icedtea-8-plugin in 15.10 Wily? How about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/+bug/1385842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1385842 in icedtea-web (Ubuntu) "icedtea-8-plugin not available for openjdk-8" [Medium,Triaged]
<deeVer_> how do you change directory in the terminal when a folder has multiple words?
<MonkeyDust> deeVer_  put a \ before the space
<MonkeyDust> deeVer_  like   cd my\ documents
<deeVer_> MonkeyDust: YES! thank you so much I couldn't find the answer on google.
<jushur> deeVer_: tab tab, is your friend to.
<pete> Hi, i dont know if this is the correct place to ask but if not, please just let me know. I need to change my phpmyadmin from localhost to a ddns, is that something you can help me with?
<Element9> cross-posting from #ubuntu-mate: how do i troubleshoot not being able to make a wired network connection?
<ck_mfc> pete: so you want to make your phpmyadmin accessible from outside your network?
<MonkeyDust> Element9  start by saying what you tried so far and what goes wrong
<Element9> /etc/network/interfaces has just:
<Element9> auto lo
<Element9> iface lo inet loopback
<Element9> i tried changing [ifupdown]managed to true
<fooobarrr> did you plug in your network cable?
<Element9> yes
<fooobarrr> well that's about all I've got
<fooobarrr> restart?
<deeVer_> Element9: what OS are you running? Have you tried another computer?
<MonkeyDust> Element9  what's the output of  cat /etc/issue
<Element9> when i plug the cable in "Ethernet connection 1" appears but when i try to connect it just looks like it's trying to connect but thing happens
<Element9> deeVer_: ubuntu mate 16.04 beta
<fooobarrr> oh
<MonkeyDust> Element9  16.04 is not ready yet, support in #ubuntu+1
<fooobarrr> "I installed a beta OS and things are broken..."
<Element9> deeVer_: other computer is working with the same network
<fooobarrr> and same OS?
<Element9> not same os
<fooobarrr> why not just use 14.04 like normal people?
<fooobarrr> unless you're a ubuntu developer
<Element9> MonkeyDust: /etc/issue says: Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (develpment branch) \n \l
<Element9> fooobarrr: i wasn't able to get 14.04 to work on this laptop in question
<jushur> i bet firmware issue
<fooobarrr>  could be
<fooobarrr> network drivers can be a pita
<fooobarrr> thinkpads will always work though
<Element9> live boot worked fine, but after install it complaed that graphics in "low" mode (something like that) and didn't let me into X. dropping into console didn't work either because i got a loging loop
<Element9> jushur: i have dual boot and network works from windows
<MonkeyDust> Element9  type /j #ubuntu+1, ask there
<Element9> MonkeyDust: will do. but in case this is not due to me using beta version, i'd still like to get any suggestion anyone has
<fooobarrr> ok graphics don't matter
<jushur> Element9: windows in quick boot asks hardware firmware to do things. so turn off quick boot in windows.
<sancho_panza> hi, does anybody know how to use an usb soundcard as the main one?
<fooobarrr> you could run in terminal and network would be fin
<jushur> sancho_panza: /etc/asound.conf
<Element9> fooobarrr: graphics thing was when i tried to install 14.04. i was explaining the reason why i wasn't using 14.04
<Element9> jushur: let me see if i have that turned on
<jushur> Element9: its on by default.
<Element9> jushur: is a bios setting?
<Element9> if not, how can it make difference in ubuntu?
<jushur> Element9: no, i said windows. is on the power page in controlpanel.
<jushur> Element9: because windows is asking firmware to not let go of hsrdware resources.
<Element9> jushur: got it. on it :)
<Element9> jushur: does that option exist in win 7?
<jushur> what is that? some ancient thing? /no /s
<Element9> what is what? :)
<jushur> it does not.
<Element9> th
<Element9> thx
<Element9> i'm back at square one. any suggestions appreciated
<fooobarrr> did network work with 14.04
<jushur> lspcie -vnn , and pastebin the lines with the networkcard
<jushur> !pastebin | Element9
<ubottu> Element9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jushur> lspci
<Nyterax> guys, whenever I reboot Ubuntu it gets stuck in purple screen after grub selection. If I wait for some hours and then turn on the computer, it boots just fine. What the hell?
<Element9> fooobarrr: i didn't try network in 14.04. so much was wrong with it that i nuked it. i wouldn't even know how to try it from console
<Element9> jushur: on it. let me reboot back from windows
<Nyterax> I dual boot with Windows 10, btw
<fooobarrr> grub-rescue?
<lapyo> is your pc on a cold place or something like that?
<Nyterax> it does get pretty hot. could that be the reason?
<lapyo> possibly yeah
<Nyterax> windows boots fine tho
<Nyterax> and ubuntu's like hell naw, not getting in there?
<Element9> jushur: http://pastebin.com/VBwyyPCF
<lapyo> I dunno, I have had similar problems with crappy hardware and/or cold/heat
<fooobarrr> seems fine Element9
<fooobarrr> can you liveboot 14.04?
<hil> Nyterax, have you tried pressing ESC or Ctrl-Alt-F1 at the purple screen?
<Element9> fooobarrr: i'll try that
<princessliz94> hey there all, trying to find some quick help, and having trouble logging in to the forum. i don't have much time and i think i have some information that will help someone to help me. any and all help is appreciated.
<Nyterax> esc did nothing IIRC
<Nyterax> and I could boot livecd from usb
<MonkeyDust> princessliz94  you lost a lot of time by typing all that, better ask your question
<hil> Nyterax, Ctrl-Alt_F1 should show you the boot log
<Element9> fooobarrr: i mean, i live booted when i tried installing it. live booted 14.04 and it worked great. i didn't try the wired network from live boot though
<Element9> i'll try it now
<Nyterax> ok hil I'll do that next time
<fooobarrr> if you can live boot and it works fine install it
<princessliz94> i'm new to ubuntu and i'm having touble getting my netgear AC600 wifi adapter to work now with 14.04 32-bit. i've already tried following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240631 to no avail. anyone who can help me would be highly appreciated
<Element9> fooobarrr: i tried. i got the graphics problem and console login loop problem
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | princessliz94 start here
<ubottu> princessliz94 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<princessliz94> 500 internal server error
<MonkeyDust> princessliz94  and repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<princessliz94> thanks monkey dust
<rschwieb> Has http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/ been permanently rewritten without its HTML tables? We used to automate that process to look up the newest AMI, but now the table doesn't appear anymore...
<princessliz94> alrighty refreshing brought up the new page, thanks ubottu
<rexwin_> where is the inittab file in ubuntu to chang the default run level to 3 and disabling gui?
<guest-2t4oIp> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<guest-2t4oIp> holaaaa
<Pici> rexwin_: Ubuntu uses upstart/systemd, so there is no inittab, also...
<Pici> !runlevel | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<guest-2t4oIp> sjdnlgbwheutgpq
<Pici> !es | guest-2t4oIp
<ubottu> guest-2t4oIp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<skyhacked> hola
<guest-2t4oIp> hola
<rexwin_> so how to change runlevel to 3?
<guest-2t4oIp> puta
<skyhacked> guapa
<guest-2t4oIp> i am
<guest-2t4oIp> beach
<guest-2t4oIp> playa
<skyhacked> me gustab los trenes
<princessliz94> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1870 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000 Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9052 NetGear, Inc.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub is there anything here that doesn't look like it should for a wifi adapter?
<princessliz94> fuck. that looks bad. gonna use google drive from now on
<MonkeyDust> princessliz94  use a pastebin and mind your language
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<princessliz94> sorry
<princessliz94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321329/
<BluesKaj> princessliz94, check additional drivers for the recommended rtl8812AU driver
<rexwin_> when running runlevel it says 2. so GUI displayed in runlevel 2 in ubuntu?
<rexwin_> is it not run level 5 that has GUI by default?
<ikonia> run levels don't exist any more
<ikonia> (not in the legacy way)
<princessliz94> ok lets pretend i'm a pure idiot and need my hand held, how exactly would i do that?
<princessliz94> i'm sorry for my inexperience
<snowgoogles> rexwin_:  what is the reason you need to change your runlevel?
<rexwin_> I donot want the gui since it is a cloud machine
<fooobarrr> then uninstall unity
<rexwin_> I want just like runlevel 3 with out GUI but with networking
<rexwin_> like the old days
<ikonia> so disable the X11 service
<fooobarrr> or install centos
<ikonia> install centos ?? what has that got to do with being a solution ?
<fooobarrr> so he can get "runlevel 3 like the old days"
<ikonia> just disable the X11 service (Desktop Login service)
<ikonia> the systemd unit file for the desktop window manager
<ikonia> either stop it, or disable it
<rexwin_> so runlevel 2,3,4,5 have GUI in ubuntu?
<ikonia> if it's a full time change remove the desktop components
<ikonia> there are no run levels like that any more
<ikonia> the legacy run level model is dead in systemd
<fooobarrr> I feel like just disabling X11 will break things
<ikonia> why do you feel that ?
<fooobarrr> I do
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what will break ?
<rexwin_> how to disable X11?
<fooobarrr> they don't think it be like it is but it do
<craptalk> rexwin_: did you google it?
<rexwin_> nope
<ikonia> stop the systemd unit for the X11 login manager,
<ikonia> that should be enough to stop it
<snowgoogles> rexwin_:  why didn't you just install ubuntu-core (no desktop environment, no wasted disk space)
<ikonia> (I don't know the name of the service off hand - but if you list it it should be obvious)
<ikonia> because the desktop install installs a desktop
<craptalk> rexwin_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65856/how-does-one-exit-the-x-server
<fooobarrr> gdm is the destkop manger right?
<ikonia> I don't think ubuntu uses gdm with unity does it ?
<fooobarrr> I forget
<ikonia> list the systemd units
<genii> lightdm should be the default now
<fooobarrr> the service stop lightdm
<ikonia> lightdm thats it
<ikonia> thanks genii
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is not how you use systemd
<ikonia> (I did read right that this is a 15.X release - not 14.04 ?)
<fooobarrr> did rexwin_ say?
<ikonia> I thought I read a 15 branch
<fooobarrr> idk - systemd is used in >= 15.X ? I haven't used anything newer than 14.xx
<ikonia> it is
 * fooobarrr should read about new things
<rexwin_> fooobarrr, anything you want to say?
 * fooobarrr is reading
<princessliz94> does anyone think this may help me? http://blog.danielscrivano.com/installing-rtl8812au-on-linux-for-wireless-dual-band-usb-adapters/
<princessliz94> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321435/
<rschwieb> Has http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/ been permanently rewritten without its HTML tables? We used to automate that process to look up the newest AMI, but now the table doesn't appear anymore...
<popey> rschwieb: hehe, that's one way to do it :)
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: it looks to be the same chipset as yours...so yeah go for it
<princessliz94> ugh it didn't work. i don't know what i'm doing wrong.
<rschwieb> @popey I'm open to different ways to perform the lookup
<rschwieb> popey: open to other ways of performing the lookup  (sorry, I forget all my IRC stuff)
<popey> rschwieb: via https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ maybe?
<popey> rschwieb: can't guarantee that page won't change though. I don't know of a better way, unless Amazon themselves have an API for this (surely they do?)
<rschwieb> popey: how would you perform a lookup on a javascript generated list?
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: run lsmod | grep 8812au
<jcastro> rschwieb: heya, you had a question about cloud-images?
<popey> jcastro: rschwieb is asking the best way to look up images
<rschwieb> jcastro: hi
<rschwieb> jcastro: yes, automating the lookup for the most recent image of our specified type
<jcastro> yep, one sec
<rschwieb> jcastro: it looks like the webpage we used was changed to break our old method
<princessliz94> snowgoggles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321482/
<rschwieb> jcastro: the published json list would also be great, but so far it looks like the release lists only list images older than a week.
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321482/
<jcastro> rschwieb: you mean the simplestreams data? that's what I was looking up
<jcastro> rschwieb: ok so you need like a daily?
<censorship101> i accidentally deleted /bin on an important machine i don't want to re-install is there a tool i can use to try and recover what was rm'd?
<somsip> !undelete | censorship101
<ubottu> censorship101: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rschwieb> jcastro: I 'm not sure about simplestreams, but I was looking into this http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/streams/v1/com.ubuntu.cloud:released:aws.json
<ws2k3> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but at downloading installer component i just get a purple screen and then nothing happens what could this be
<rschwieb> jcastro: yes, the goal is a daily image lookup that is automatable
<jcastro> rschwieb: this should sort you: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/which-ami-in-aws-does-correspond-to-ubuntu-14-04-2/2195/2?u=jorge_castro
<genii> censorship101: Instead of bothering with undeleting things, you'd be better off to boot from an external linux like a livecd, chroot to that affected one, and do a reinstall of al the packages on that system
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: i'm so sorry, i'm just really confused. this kind of thing is difficult for me. i'm not used to being the one who needs help
<censorship101> genii, how do you reinstall all packages on the system?
<censorship101> genii and i'll do that
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: that's ok...but reviewed your process...you missed a step
<jcastro> rschwieb: http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/daily/streams/v1/com.ubuntu.cloud:daily:aws.json
<jcastro> is what I gathered after reading that
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: see, i don't see that cause i'm not used to this. can you tell me what i missed?
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: try entering without quotes "git clone https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux.git"
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: it didn't do anything that i can tell?
<genii> censorship101: Basic method is shown here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-and-dependencies-from-dpkg-set-selections
<timmyBsd> Heyho, could anybody tell my why there the ubuntu kernels doesn't receive any security update? related to the debian update ... https://www.debian.org/security/2016/dsa-3503
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: should i open a new terminal session to help make this look like less of a mess?
<jcastro> rschwieb: did that work for you?
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: let me check the git rep out myself
<Ogabek> hi
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: ok. thank you so much for the help.
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: ok...open a new terminal does it display "~$" at the end of your prompt?
<Pici> timmyBsd: If you look up the CVEs listed there in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/, it appears that most of them are still in the pending status, which means that they are undergoing testing... also, many of them don't apply to the architectures that we provide.
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: now it does
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: should i try now?
<ws2k3> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but at downloading installer component i just get a purple screen and then nothing happens what could this be
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: enter this line https://paste.ubuntu.com/15321570/
<EliProw> hi hi
<EliProw> i have a question!!
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: it did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321579/
<ws2k3> anyone?
<EliProw> what if i fork bombed a ubuntu server
<EliProw> would it crash?
<rschwieb> jcastro: Hi, sorry, was called away from workstation. That looks very promising. I'll look into it now
<EliProw> or does it have protection?
<EliProw> anyone?
<snowgoogles> perfect...now paste this into the same terminal window next https://paste.ubuntu.com/15321582/
<EliProw> hello?
<EliProw> plz
<EliProw> OK i will test
<EliProw> wait
<ws2k3> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but at downloading installer component i just get a purple screen and then nothing happens what could this be
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: any luck?
<ws2k3> i also tryed other mirrors but they have the same issues
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: you there? everything froze, i think it was unrelated.
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: did you run this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/15321582/
<zykotick9> ws2k3: why 12.04?  four year old software is what you're looking for?
<ws2k3> zykotick9 yes
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: not yet. should i try now?
<ws2k3> zykotick9 but is that relevant? 12.04 is support for another year. and i realy need to finish this install
<zykotick9> ws2k3: good luck...
<ws2k3> zykotick9 i tryed 2 different ip ranges. and 3 different mirrors still its failing
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: make sure your at prompt ending with "~$" before you do
<ws2k3> zykotick9 is it maby possible that there is something wrong with the ubuntu repo?
<zykotick9> ws2k3: sorry, i don't have any suggestions at all...  thus the "good luck"
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: ok. i am and i just did. it's doing things. should i pastebin the results when it's done?
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: the wifi should load up
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: your wifi adpater isn't in the mainstream thus why we have to compile a driver for it
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: it did this https://paste.ubuntu.com/15321647/
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: i think it finished now it looks like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/15321656/
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: Oh my god i think it worked!!!!
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: is wifi detected now?
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: yes! but how do i make sure i don't have to do this on startup every time?
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: reboot and test
<MonkeyDust> princessliz94  great! now paste all the steps in one document and publish it online, for future reference
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: alright. i'll be back to let you know how it went
<Mac__> hi
<princessliz94_> snowgoogles: i have restarted and am now using wifi!! :D thank you!! would you mind helping me list the steps we went through?
<rschwieb> jcastro: I was able to successfully automate recovery from that json... it's probably even faster than the old script! Thanks for getting me to the resource
<jcastro> rschwieb: for sure you want to use the json files, those are officially supported and quite more robust than parsing tables. :D
<rschwieb> jcastro: i wholeheartedly agree. Wish we had found the json a year ago when we first wrote it.
<dany_> hi i have installed ubuntu 15.10 and i cant turn wireless
<dany_> my wireless is off and i cant turn it on. can anyone help
<deeVer_> dany_: are you able to connect to the wireless network with another device?
<dany_> deeVer_ yes my phone
<vvein> hi! a quick question about packages
<vvein> I try to rebuild the firefox package with changed flags
<deeVer_> dany_: ubuntu 15.10 is new. I'm looking at some forums right now.
<princessliz94> snowgoogles: thanks for all the help, my computer froze again. i think it has something to do with the graphics card. sorry for dropping out so much.
<vvein> I tried export CFLAGS, append CFLAGS ... in /etc/dpkg/buildconf, nothing seems to be changing the flags used during the compilation
<dany_> deeVer_  i had same problem with 14.04
<deeVer_> dany_: did you update your computer after downloading Ubuntu?
<vvein> I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<deeVer_> dany_: you want to make sure your computer is fully up-to-date.
<dany_> no
<snowgoogles> princessliz94: how long has your computer been running ubuntu...just recently?
<MonkeyDust> vvein  start from the beginning, what are you trying to do or achieve
<deeVer_> dany_: in the terminal type in sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<dany_> deeVer_  ok let me try
<deeVer_> dany_: that will fully upgrade your computer. I'd say do that first.
<vvein>  MonkeyDust: I want to recompile firefox with -march=native
<vvein> maybe -O3, not sure if it's better than -Os. Disabling -g is another thing I'd like to do, but for adding flags is hard enough for now ;)
<MonkeyDust> vvein  are you a developer? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<vvein> MonkeyDust: I'm not an Ubuntu developer. I'd like to take a few steps in that direction though
<dany_> deeVer_  nothing
<deeVer_> dany_: sorry, the correct syntax is sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update
<Norbin> what google-drive solution are you guys using on ubuntu if any?
<vvein> MonkeyDust: I'll try that channel
<zykotick9> deeVer_: ahh, your commands are backwards.  update first then upgrade/dist-upgrade.
<Mikelevel> vvein~ do you use apt-build ?
<deeVer_> dany_: use this as a guide https: help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<deeVer_> zykotick9: that's the correct syntax update then upgrade?
<zykotick9> deeVer_: yes...  personally i'd switch to using apt instead of apt-get but that's up to you.  "sudo apt-get update" will refresh the repos, followed by "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if you want to update everything.
<zykotick9> deeVer_: with apt it would be "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt upgrade" (dist-upgrade isn't really required with apt)
<vvein> Mikelevel: I use dpkg-buildpackage -b -us -uc
<deeVer_> zykotick9: Why do you like using only sudo apt update versus sudo apt-get update?
<zykotick9> deeVer_: apt is the new (ie. still getting developed) tool... it's got a few advantages over the old apt-get (like fancy colours and progress bar for one)
<zykotick9> deeVer_: on ubuntu it's particularly good, 'cause "apt upgrade" will also upgrade kernels, which a "apt-get upgrade" would not... you'd need to use dist-upgrade (which is a very misunderstood command)
<vvein> Mikelevel: apt-build looks awesome
<TweedleDum> Hey
<TweedleDum> i'm on xubuntu 15.04 , well I have that as a LiveOS on my other laptop and I want to set up a streaming webcam which the local police department can access via my IP and a port number with a password
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  15.04 is dead .. or is that a typo?
<TweedleDum> what kind of either all in one software would i have to use for that? or do i need to look into how to run streaming audio/video servers...https? ftp?
<TweedleDum> no actually, and I thought 15.04 was just behind 15.11
<TweedleDum> heck a lot are still using 14.04
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  i use 14.04
<dany_> i think my wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<TweedleDum> Oh, so why is 15.04 dead?
<b0s3d> can anyone tell me more on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1474182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1474182 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Mystery keyring password prompts pop up for no reason" [High,Confirmed]
<TweedleDum> check rfkill dany_
<k1l_> TweedleDum: its year.month for ubuntu releases. but 14.,04 got 5 years support
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  irt's called !eol
<k1l_> !releases | TweedleDum
<ubottu> TweedleDum: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TweedleDum> Oh right so 14.04 is atually the stable release?
<TweedleDum> i'm not good with OS release terminology
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  it's the LTS
<TweedleDum> What's that mean? long term support?
<k1l_> TweedleDum: everything is stable. but 14.04 is the LTS, long term support. on the other you need to upgrade every 6months
<TweedleDum> hmmm
<k1l_> TweedleDum: look at the links the bot gave you
<dany_> rfkill?
<TweedleDum> so is 15.04 more or less just for those who want the newer kernel version?
<TweedleDum> yeah in terminal do sudo rfkill -h
<k1l_> TweedleDum: 15.04 is dead right now
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  it's dead, as in: not breathing
<TweedleDum> rfkill is the command used to toggle the hardware killing of all wireless
<TweedleDum> ok
<TweedleDum> i'm schizophrenic so i take that literally
<TweedleDum> type rfkill list (using su or sudo)
<dany_> nothing
<TweedleDum> see like for me the first one is 1: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<TweedleDum> did you use sudo or su?
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  16.04 will be released next month
<bogart666> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TweedleDum> Cool MD
<TweedleDum> Is it some kind of placebo effect or do OS X and Windows (say since XP or Vista etc) look better just in general than almost any Linux distro?
<humbot> more shiny?
<TweedleDum> I'm not trolling with that question. I'm wondering if somehow Windows has some advantages with AA on fonts or something, or just better fonts by default.
<humbot> bigger drop shadows?
<dany_> mine returns help
<baizon> TweedleDum: well thats is you subjective opinion
<TweedleDum> Oh don't know drop shadows, ill look
<humbot> that's what i always notice about osx anyway
<TweedleDum> ah yeah like for the windows themselves. yeah that's def in os x as i recall
<dany_> usage and commands nothing
<TweedleDum> and yes it's my opinion but i prefer linux for everything except what it just can't do
<TweedleDum> adn that's audio/video (particularly music) recording, production, basically digital audio workstation stuff and things like guitar rig
<dany_> im helpless
<vvein> Mikelevel: I cannot see any of the flags, that I set in the files or in apt-build configuration, during firefox compilation
<TweedleDum> with your wifi?
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  we get it ... now confine yourself to ubuntu support questions
<vvein> Mikelevel: I use apt-build this time
<dany_> yes
<nacc> TweedleDum: this is a support channel, please take opinions to #offtopic
<TweedleDum> sorry, i have a bit of tangential thought :( ok
<TweedleDum> So, anyone know about me streaming a webcam with my external IP:portnumber being able to access it?
<rb_> i
<TweedleDum> Keep in mind the laptop in question only has like 800mb of free space (live OS with dead HDD)
<ioria> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12+git20140228-7 (wily), package size 234 kB, installed size 821 kB
<TweedleDum> hm that's cool
<brunch> hey
<dany_> i think its the drivers im lacking
<TweedleDum> so i could just like record each day's motion sensitive movements ont he street and then send them to the PD
<dany_> wireless drivers
<TweedleDum> brb family is here
<rb_> What are you talking about <TweedleDum>
<dany_> im sorry i cant get wireless on my ubuntu 14.04 and also 15.10 what might be the problem?
<snowgoogles> dany_: was it working before?
<Anthony-L> question, when using 'sudo apt install' how do i know which programs are in the que already?
<Anthony-L> what i mean is, does the CLI automatically search the internet to find what file i want to download?
<Anthony-L> how does it work?
<zykotick9> Anthony-L: que... what que...  fyi it's "sudo apt install PACKAGENAME"
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  it looks in the repos
<jonascj> Hi all. I am playing around with btrfs and I am trying to find out if you can install ubuntu to a predefined btrfs (i.e. no formatting in "Something else" under partitioning) and use predefined subvolumes as specific mount points?
<vvein> can someone help me with recompiling a package from source?
<Anthony-L> yea, but is everything in the repos?
<vvein> I have a problem with adding flags to the compilation
<dany_> nop only on windows
<vvein> I tried a few things and nothing seems to work
<MonkeyDust> !repo | Anthony-L
<ubottu> Anthony-L: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<dany_> snowgoogles only on windows os
<jonascj> Out of the box ubuntu's live disk installer install to a btrfs filesystem but seem to require that ubuntu formats it, and create to subvolumes (@ for / and @home for /home). This is what I would liketo define more specifically
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  you can also install something from outside the repos, but that's at your own risk and not supported here
<snowgoogles> dany_: is it builtin wireless or usb?
<vvein> MonkeyDust: do you know who supports the build system?
<dany_> snowgoogles built in
<b0s3d> does anyone have more information on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1474182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1474182 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Mystery keyring password prompts pop up for no reason" [High,Confirmed]
<snowgoogles> dany_: provide the output as a pastebin of the following command in a terminal window : lspci
<Pici> vvein: I'd look at the files in debian/rules... but I haven't rebuilt anything in a while
<vvein> Pici: I tried changing debian/rules, no results ;/
<zykotick9> vvein: just curious... but what "flag" is it that your trying to add to firefox?
<Anthony-L> how do you guys know what's already available in the repositories? just word of mouth?
<vvein> zykotick9: -march=native
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  apt-cache search , or use the software center
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  and sometimes we give tips to each other, or we learn it here, in the channel
<vvein> zykotick9: I'd like to try a few optimization, but that one is the first on the list, I need a proof of concept :)
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  or we find something useful by accident
<dany_> snowgoogles http://pastebin.com/ed47KprG
<Anthony-L> when i 'apt-search' nothing comes up. does that mean it's not on the repository?
<zykotick9> Anthony-L: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is another way to check
<markwillis> Anthony-L: have you done something like apt-get update (do not remember exactly)
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  try   apt-cache search gftp   <-- example
<Anthony-L> i haven't done anything. i'm new and trying to learn CLI
<markwillis> Anthony-L: try apt-cache update
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zykotick9> markwillis: ? i get "invalid operation" when i try that...
<markwillis> OK, so it is not this command or not necessary
<Anthony-L> markwillis, invalid
<zykotick9> Anthony-L: what is it that you are trying to search for exactly?
<markwillis> what happened to ubuntu-offtopic?
<Anthony-L> nothing particular
<snowgoogles> dany_: your wifi adapter is detected as Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Anthony-L> i'm just a new linux user. i just wanted to search in general.
<dany_> snowgoogles ??
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  i guess you're better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> markwillis, it's still available
<dany_> snowgoogles yes
<markwillis> BluesKaj: is it necessary to be registered to get there?
<Anthony-L> monkeyDust, you've helped me already with the websites.
<Anthony-L> thank you
<BluesKaj> markwillis, don't think so
<dany_> snowgoogles solution??
<snowgoogles> dany_: i would do a search for ubuntu and that adapter specifically and see what others are discovering to get it working
<markwillis> BluesKaj: I try to get there and I'm being redirected to ubuntu-unreg
<markwillis> ubuntu-unregged
<Anthony-L> another question, navigating my system with the GUI, where do i start?
<Anthony-L> with windows i had the "My Computer" icon.
<BluesKaj> well then , looks like you have to register, markwillis
<markwillis> Anthony-L: what GUI do you use?
<Anthony-L> i'm assuming the default, Unity?
<ioria> dany_ what laptop is that ? Asus ?
<dany_> hp
<dany_> hp g6
<jonascj> Alright, something simpler, is Ubuntu 16 beta/daily available with the alternate installer?
<BluesKaj> jonascj, nope
<Romme> is this the appropriate place to ask about iptables configuration?
<jeeves_moss> how do I specify what GPIO pin is used in LinuxPPS?
<jonascj> BluesKaj: Just found this, maybe it is completely gone with 14.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457513/what-happened-to-with-the-alternate-installer-in-ubuntu-14-04
<jonascj> Is that true, is the alternate installer done for?
<BluesKaj> jonascj, yes, there is a minimal tho
<BluesKaj> dunno about 16.04 having any minimal
<Romme> i'm an absolute retard and can't figure out how to unblock bittorrent on my server
<Romme> i've been given a server pre-configured with fail2ban so i need to open up ports every time i install something moderately complicated
<Romme> right now i have this in /etc/iptables.rules:
<dany_> i dont have any options but to use wired connection
<Romme> -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dports 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT
<Romme> is this enough?
<ioria> dany_  sudo lshw -C Network
<jonascj> Can ubuntu be installed manually with chroot, copying, mkcpio etc.? If there is no installer with more options than the normal one there is no hope of more advanced btrfsf subvol options using the installers.
<galecle> !list
<ubottu> galecle: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> jonascj: <sidenote> you should be asking beta questions in #ubuntu+1 channel
<jonascj> who was galecle list-ing?
<dany_> http://pastebin.com/g8ERJ65A
<jonascj> zykotick9: good point, but the question is just as fine for 14.04 :)
<dany_> ioria http://pastebin.com/g8ERJ65A
<ioria> dany_  yeah, DISABLED
<zykotick9> jonascj: well, mini is like debian's netinst... you _should_ be able to get any option from it...
<markwillis> how do I register a nickserv? Tried to ask it on freenode, but nobody responds and "/msg nickserv" doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !register | markwillis
<ubottu> markwillis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dany_> ioria how do i enable
<markwillis> lotuspsychje: thank you
<jonascj> markwillis: http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<MonkeyDust> markwillis  Type « /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address ». You should pick a decent password, and use a real, valid email address that you have access to.
<dany_> ioria_ i have tried pressing the wireless button but its not going on
<ioria> dany_   found a fix for Asus, idk if working on your laptop...   ls  /etc/modprobe.d/    ?
<jonascj> zykotick9: do you know how to launch that installer instead of the new gui one?
<markwillis> btw, do you know why issuing "/command" IRC commands doesn't work in quassel (by not working meaning that the results are either not returned or not seen, I don't know)
<zykotick9> jonascj: i do not sorry.
<zykotick9> jonascj: ahhh, mini is a separate iso...
<dany_> ioria_  http://pastebin.com/pPh9rRh1
<jonascj> zykotick9: I saw some minimal images yes, but those are probably also minimal in other ways than the installer...
<zykotick9> jonascj: it is.  it downloads the packages from internet.
<ioria> dany_     cat  /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf       did you create this file or was already there ?
<jonascj> zykotick9: yup, just read that. That is all fine, now I just need the minimal ubuntu 16 beta/daily image, which I fear do not exist. But I'll research that elsewhere
<dany_> i think i created it when i was trying many solutions from the web
<ioria> dany_     cat  /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<dany_> yes i did
<ioria> dany_     can you paste it  ?
<dany_> options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<dany_> only that line
<cloclo> Ciao
<cloclo> !list
<ubottu> cloclo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dany_> ioria_
<ioria> dany_   are you using  network-manager  ?
<dany_> no
<ioria> dany_  did you edit   /etc/network/interfaces  then ?
<dany_> no
<ioria> dany_  sudo service network-manager status
<dany_> http://pastebin.com/VydjYkVz
<ioria> dany_  sudo service network-manager stop    and   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   and   sudo dhclient
<dany_> ioria?
<dany_> i cant see the network now
<Mengele> Hmm
<dany_> ioria_ it has dissapeared
<dany_> icon
<Guest68656> hi i have disk problem - http://wklejto.pl/249275
<ioria> dany_     sudo ifconfig wlan0 down   and sudo service network-manager start
<Guest68656> anyone know what i can do ?
<Guest68656> http://wklejto.pl/249273
<dany_> error
<MonkeyDust> Guest68656  describe your issue, that's easier to read and repeat
<Guest68656> disk cant by  mounted
<ioria> dany_     where ? after the 1° or the 2° command ?
<Guest68656> ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<Guest68656> this is boot partition
<Guest68656> ssd disk
<dany_> http://pastebin.com/kYbdAeY4
<dany_> 2
<ioria> dany_     ip a
<Guest68656> MonkeyDust: You need more info ?
<dany_> http://pastebin.com/Zu5Pdc8p
<ioria> dany_     are you with the cable right now ?
<dany_> yes
<ioria> dany_     it's not wlan0 is wlo1
<Guest68656> how i can get size of superbloc ?
<dany_> ok
<dany_> then?
<dany_> the network icon is still missing
<ioria> dany_     you should try to up wlo1   without network-manager to check if the issue is NM, but you'll get disconnected ...  sudo service network-manager stop    and   sudo ifconfig wlo1 up   and   sudo dhclient
<cspack> Guest68656: /dev/sda5 is a swap partition. what are you trying to do?
<ioria> dany_     or try wicd
<ioria> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4.1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<Guest68656> ok i sse  this no
<Guest68656> w
<Guest68656> ok thanks
<dany_> hey ioria_ i cant see my wireless icon anymore
<dany_> ioria_ before you leave please help me return it
<ioria> dany_     you are on another pc or on the hp ?
<dany_> on hte hp
<dany_> ioria_ hp
<dany_> ioria_ how do i return the icon
<dany_> for wireless
<ioria> dany_     sudo service network-manager restart or reboot
<dany_> its back
<dany_> now ethernet is lost
<ioria> dany_     ok, maybe the issue is NM,  but to know that for sure you have to stop it and up the wifi interfaces manually
<dany_> im using tethering
<NX9010> hey all, is there an easy way to install mint on my laptop while im on xubuntu? :)
<NX9010> or should I burn a new image? usb booting does not seem to work on my hp nx9010
<baizon> NX9010: #linuxmint
<dany_> iora how do i return things back to they way they were previously
<ioria> dany_    ifconfig
<dany_> my cable is also not working
<NX9010> okay, thanks baizon, will ask there.
<dany_> http://pastebin.com/9stL35BA
<ioria> dany_    ethernet is there
<ioria> dany_    it's not tethering
<dany_> iora your right
<ioria> dany_     i repeat : maybe the issue is NM,  but to know that for sure you have to stop it and up the wifi interfaces manually
<dany_> ioria_ how do i do that?
<ioria> dany_    i told you before
<dany_> ioria_ ok
<dany_> ioria_ let me leave it alone
<dany_> ioria_ i dont want to mess anyhting i dont understand
<ioria> dany_    you don't mess anything .... a service can be stopped and restarted ... no files will be edited
<user12312321> hey
<user12312321> it's wrong if i install ubuntu on a virtual machine?
<dany_> iora_ can you privately teach me linux
<user12312321> it will run slow?
<dany_> when you are not busy
<xangua> user12312321: if you mean Ubuntu with unity desktop, probably...Try Lubuntu or Xubuntu for your virtual machine
<user12312321> but can i do dual boot?
<user12312321> my pc don't want to boot from a USB
<user12312321> and can't burn a dvd
<eurythmia> Hey folks; I'm writing an upstart job for autossh ... my autossh command is executed via the "exec" keyword. Upstart correctly runs my pre-start script, and autossh will start and spawn the ssh process, but when I run "status autossh" I get: autossh stop/waiting  ... does anybody have any ideas what might be going on here?
<eurythmia> ... I am running ubuntu 13.10 on this server
<snowgoogles> dany_: did you find any ubuntu forums to help resolve your specific wifi device problem?
<Seburo> Hi.  Three day old Ubuntu convert would like a hand installing ClamAV with email protection for Thunderbird and the GUI.  Can anyone help?
<baizon> Seburo: why? i dont have any av and im on linux for 4 years now
<Seburo> baizon: Really?  I am being cautious or paranoid?  Should I not have something just in case?
<baizon> Seburo: well if you dont open every zip then yes
<iceroot_> Seburo: dont need an AV on GNU/Linux
<baizon> Seburo: also you can send them in first
<Seburo> What do you mean?
<Pici> eurythmia: You may want to ask in #upstart, also 13.10 reached end of life in 2014. you should really thing about upgrading to 14.04, which has support until 2019.
<Seburo> baizon: What do you mean by "send them in first"?
<baizon> Seburo: i mean something like this if youre unsure about your attachment https://www.virustotal.com/
<eurythmia> Thanks Pici. I'll look into both of those solutions.
<xangua> ! Virus | Seburo
<ubottu> Seburo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Seburo> xangua:  Thanks, but it is number seven on that list that concerns me - scanning email going to other people.
<baizon> Seburo: thats why i meant unsure
<baizon> Seburo: else, 99.9% viruses are written for windows, so they cant harm you
<baizon> Seburo: (of course if you open them with wine you also get in trouble)
<Seburo> baizon: online scanners are fine, but not handy whan all you want to do is attach and send an email.
<baizon> Seburo: i havent used that site once, to be honest, just pointing out when you really really want to check
<ZankarrUlEs> #ubuntu
<daftykins> it's malware today and has been for years, 'virus' is really a 90s concept
<eurythmia> Pici: I figured out the error ... it's because autossh was being started with '-f' (spawn into the background) ... when it runs in the foreground upstart can properly manage the process.
<eurythmia> Pici: ... I'm still going to ask about upgrading this machine ... 13.10 is wayyy too old ;-)
<Seburo> baizon: I knew I was going to be at lower risk with gnu/linux, but using a computer without anti malware is a very weird feeling.
<lapyo> lol
<baizon> Seburo: you will get used to it ;) i also wanted at the beginning to use an AV
<lapyo> what's anti malware
<squinty> Seburo,  might want to check out the official Thunderbird irc channel at  irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<Seburo> baizon: have you had any malware issues?
<baizon> Seburo: like i said, not once, and its 4 years, and 5 machines
<Seburo> squinty: I will do, they are a great team.
 * squinty muses "bet there are a number of Apple users who thought that too."
<daftykins> every OS is susceptible to browser based malware, so just for running Linux you can't get too cocky
<Seburo> squinty: lol
<jeeves_moss> does anyone have the settings for WVdial for Telus?
<Seburo> daftykins: so what is the ubuntu solution?
<daftykins> for what
<Seburo> daftykins: to make sure you are protected?
 * Seburo blames Microsoft for the paranoia.
<daftykins> nothing.
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to add WVdial to the interfaces file?
<daftykins> Seburo: that's a stupid statement
<Seburo> daftykins:  apologies, I was a bit harsh.  But to be using an OS that does not need am software having come from something where it is jolly handy is very weird.
<daftykins> Seburo: strange, i just said that all OSs are susceptible to hassle in the browser and yet you say that
<daftykins> ho-hum
<Seburo> daftkins:  Oh, I see what you mean.  Ubuntu still susceptible in browswer, but outside of that it has a different risk profile?
<daftykins> than Windows, yes.
<Seburo> daftykins: Got it.  Still feels weird, but alongside the quality of this software, the lack of clutter and the really nice interface, it is another thing to smile about. :-)
<daftykins> if you say so, i don't use it
<Seburo> daftkins: you do not use ubuntu?
<daftykins> not desktop, no
<Seburo> Thank you for your help, bye.
<Anthony-L> how do you exit the CLI?
<ioria> Anthony-L, you mean the console ?  sudo service lightdm restart
<daftykins> or a TTY? "exit"
<jeeves_moss> is there a way to tail in php a /dev device?  I'd like to have the last 20 lines from /dev/ttyS4 being displayed on a web page
<Anthony-L> ioria, no, like just the terminal.
<Anthony-L> how do i just exit out?
<ioria> exit
<TweedleDum> It's possible to tune a piano in the key of C just intonation with minimal dissonance on the major 3rd and 5th
<TweedleDum> oh .. wrong room
<Seveas> TweedleDum: sudo dpkg-reconfigure piano :)
<TweedleDum> lol
<Anthony-L> ioria, okay, let me explain..
<Anthony-L> i opened a terminal and typed in 'top' to see my computer resource usage. how would i exit out of that terminal now?
<TweedleDum> there are some synthesizers for linux which are cool actually...the only instruments which can play in all 12 of the keys (chromatic scale) in perfect intonation are 1) multiple human voices and 2) synthesizer
<ioria> Anthony-L,  q
<TweedleDum> There's an Analog Modeling Synth for linux...it's in the xbuntu repos
<Anthony-L> ioria, okay, that stopped it. how to exit manually?
<Anthony-L> oh! i typed exit,duh.
<Anthony-L> that did it
<TweedleDum> control c will do it too
<ioria> Anthony-L,  ok
<Anthony-L> ioria, thank you
<ioria> Anthony-L,  no p
<TweedleDum> within the terminal window Ctrl + C closes basially whatever's running
<snowgoogles> Anthony-L: if you are more GUI inclined install system monitor...but it uses up more resources than top
<Anthony-L> i'm trying to get more familiar with the CLI
<Anthony-L> i've been handicapped by Windows my whole life. :(
<TweedleDum> hah
<snowgoogles> Anthony-L: understand completely
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  in a terminal, type bb, then hit enter
<TweedleDum> Eh they all serve their purpose, my humble opinion.
<Anthony-L> i'm really enjoying ubuntu right now. i love the simplicity.
<snowgoogles> learn to sort your top fields then
<Anthony-L> sort my top fields?
<TweedleDum> What would be cool to see would be more non-unix-based free and or open source OS's (kernels basically)
<TweedleDum> Yeah Anthony *buntu is a very clean friendly OS, whatever one you may have.
<TweedleDum> Is this your first Linux distro?
<Anthony-L> yes
<TweedleDum> Cool. Welcome, then
<snowgoogles> run top again..then press f to filter sort based on the field ie. res memory usage highlight it press "s" to set then q to go back into top with a new sort order you set
<TweedleDum> You may like this page on wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<TweedleDum> Note if you sort the distributions by the number of precompiled binaries, Ubuntu basically almost takes the cake in sheer numbers.
<TweedleDum> I recommend putting together a good repository list for software.
<snowgoogles> Anthony-L: If you want coolness factor checkout conky and conky-manager...google some screenshots...
<TweedleDum> What do you have Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc? And which version
<alkisg> Anthony-L: did 16.04 work for you?
<MonkeyDust> jeeves_moss  this looks promising to do what you want, takes a while to install, tho ... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/a2x.1.html
<TweedleDum> Well anthony-l in any case - https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ < it's not officially endorsed by Ubuntu but for me it has worked on whatever releases I've had of Ubuntu, and flavors etc. Go through and chek off everything
<Anthony-L> i know i'm not suppose to be in here if i'm running 16.04
<Anthony-L> that's what i have though
<daftykins> no, pick what you actually use ;) don't just get everything
<daftykins> Anthony-L: then off to #ubuntu+1 you go.
<TweedleDum> Well 16.04 is on that generator :)
<Anthony-L> daftykins, i'm asking general ubuntu questions though.
<alkisg> Anthony-L: I'm only asking because I proposed it to you because of your graphics issues
<Anthony-L> i'm not asking anything directed specifically toward 16.04
<alkisg> And I didn't get to know if it works on your nvidia or not
<TweedleDum> I check off myself Main, Restricted, Universe, Multiverse, actually all that
<Anthony-L> alkisg, it worked! i'm really happy with it.
<alkisg> Cool
<TweedleDum> including 'source' of each one, but for third party just be selective based on what you want.
<TweedleDum> have you used apt-get at all yet?
<Anthony-L> yes
<TweedleDum> ok cool so you're famiilar with some of the basics
<daftykins> Anthony-L: sometimes they're general, sometimes they're general that are getting hit by a specific bug... there's a fine line -
<Guest1926> hello
<TweedleDum> and you know how to compile from source?
<jeeves_moss> MonkeyDust: thanks.  I'll have a look at that.  right now, I'm trying to get a circlur logging program installed.  I'm trying to dump the GPS data to an external log file so I can use logstash-forwarder
<TweedleDum> if you had say a .tar.gz of a program which wasn't in the repos or you wishe to compile yourself
<Guest1926> i have a fresh in stall of ubuntu 14.04 how cani create password for root ?
<Anthony-L> tweedleDum, someone showed me how, but i haven't memorized anything just yet. :) it's very overwhelming.
<TweedleDum> yeah guest1926
<TweedleDum> type sudo passwd
<TweedleDum> sudo passwd whateverpassyouwant
<alkisg> Guest1926: usually it's not needed, are you sure you need one?
<TweedleDum> that'll set your root pass which you use for both sudo and su
<TweedleDum> it's disouraged in the Ubuntu culture though
<TweedleDum> The convenience is you can have a su session in the terminal and not have to type your password every 2 minutes.
<alkisg> sudo -i gives you a root session as well
<TweedleDum> The downsides are as su you've got full root privs and *can* screw things up, but if you anticipate things you should be safe. Just definitely imho avoid logging in as the root user.
<TweedleDum> For a full session.
 * alkisg has seen ubuntu installations getting hit by viruses because they set root password=1234 :)
<gdery> how do i delete software completely using the terminal in ubuntu?
<TweedleDum> oh cool alkisg. is there any downside to making your own root password and not using it for su?
<TweedleDum> apt-get purge
<Guest1926> when i enter su in terminal it wants me password what should i enter?
<nacc> gdery: `apt-get purge pkgname`
<TweedleDum> sudo apt-get purge <whateverprogram>
<MonkeyDust> jeeves_moss  here's what you do: tail -n 2 [your file] > output_file; a2x -f chunked output_file
<daftykins> alkisg: well that's strange, because root doesn't have a password as default on ubuntu... so that'd have to be naive users making foolish changes.
<alkisg> TweedleDum: if you set a root password, it (used to be) valid for any type of login, even ssh... I think they've changed that recently though
<TweedleDum> There is no password by default at all?
<TweedleDum> Wonder how they did that
<alkisg> daftykins: it was a 70-year old debian sysadmin, installing ubuntu in schools the way he was used to from debian
<Guest1926> when i enter su in terminal it wants me password what should i enter?
<TweedleDum> Oh I see alkisg I was curious about that. I guess a good iptables setup along with something like pgl (peerguardian) would make that safer.
<daftykins> TweedleDum: because you sudo to root, so it either has a super long auto generated one that's not shared - or none in essence
<TweedleDum> Oh right, i was thinking maybe a very long autogen pass yea
<Guest1926> daftykins, why it wants a password?
<daftykins> Guest1926: you don't use 'su' on Ubuntu.
<gdery> what's that shorter command to remove program beginning with ~
<TweedleDum> So by default in Ubuntu your sudo password is the one for your user account right?
<alkisg> Guest1926: sudo `sudo -i` isntead
<gdery> erase?
<jeeves_moss> MonkeyDust: will that work in a headless system?  How would I set that up to it runs at boot?
<alkisg> *use
<TweedleDum> I use the stupidest root password... toor
<daftykins> TweedleDum: if that user is an admin yes
<TweedleDum> (yes, i know)
<jeeves_moss> MonkeyDust: this is what I'm fighting with right now.  http://www.circlemud.org/jelson/software/emlog/
<TweedleDum> Oh ok dafty. Ty
<Bingo> Hello.  I understand to select "Install from the liveCD, not TRY Ubuntu, to put the Ubuntu onto a partition of it's own ?
<TweedleDum> Here's a question I have actually: Is there actually anything that Kali *does* which U/K/Xbuntu can't do?
<Guest1926> alkisg, sudo `sudo -i`
<Guest1926> [sudo] password for mohammad:
<Guest1926> root@mohammad-LIFEBOOK-AH532-G21:~#
<TweedleDum> Like people seem to think for pentesting wifi you need Kali. Yet, Ubuntu runs mk3, aircrack-ng suite, kismet... all perfectly
<genii> Hm, root
<TweedleDum> That shows you've logged in as root.
<alkisg> Guest1926: the first "sudo" there was supposed to be "use", I typed wrong. So, to gain root, use: sudo -i
<alkisg> Guest1926: now you are root, you can do what you would do with "su -"
<TweedleDum> By the way type <exit> to get out of the root session in the terminal without closing the terminal window.
<Bingo> bcbc around any ?
<TweedleDum> Haven't seen them
<Guest1926> alkisg,  su -
<Guest1926> Password:
<Guest1926> su: Authentication failure
<daftykins> i said don't use su.
<alkisg> Guest1926: right, don't use su
<TweedleDum> Is it stupi to tell Xubuntu to load both Gnome and KDE things on startup?
<TweedleDum> Also, what's the difference between an XFCE session and Xubuntu Session
<TweedleDum> Can't figure that one out.
<daftykins> kind of odd to run xubuntu and have anything gnome or KDE even installed.
<TweedleDum> Why?
<alkisg> Bingo: install from live cd means to only show the installer, not the unity menus etc.
<Guest1926> sudo -i
<daftykins> extra cruft.
<Guest1926> root@mohammad-LIFEBOOK-AH532-G21:~#
<TweedleDum> gnome and KDE software both work with XFCE
<TweedleDum> for the most part.
<daftykins> Guest1926: yep. please don't paste so much though, we didn't need to know that
<Bingo> alkisg - I am trying to avoid wubi
<Guest1926> daftykins, okay excuse me
<TweedleDum> maybe i'm wrong but it seems to me XFCE lacks its own specific software, but perhaps the stuff i use that's native to gnome like gparted is modified for xfce
<alkisg> Bingo: either create a partition for ubuntu, or use virtualbox
<jonascj> Do the current live images include a text installer you could start by changing TTY on install (away from ctrl+alt+f7 or ctrl+alt+f1 to e.g. ctrl+alt+f3) and run "./tui-install" or similar?
<TweedleDum> Yes
<TweedleDum> Or VMWare Workstation 12
<TweedleDum> If you install virtualbox don't forget to install the kernel headers
<alkisg> jonascj: I don't think ubiquity has a text version, no. So I don't think the live images have what you say
<Bingo> alkisg - a partition, and where does Ubuntu come from?
<TweedleDum> Well, nevermind, the software center will take care of it.
<daftykins> jonascj: you tend to get different media if you want text install
<jonascj> there is this "ubuntu d-i" which is the "debian installer". But I can't figure out how to get hold of it
<alkisg> Bingo: I don't understand your question, maybe you need to reask it with more context
<daftykins> jonascj: why do you want text install?
<TweedleDum> You're trying to change package managers?
<TweedleDum> oh.
<Bingo> alkisg - If I do not install from liveCD "Try" then what do I do?
<linuxlove> Gallomimia,
<TweedleDum> Does anyone know a good easy to use (GUI) alt to the Windows data loss prevention program called
<TweedleDum> Uh, ok.. schizophrenia is making me blank
<alkisg> Bingo: there are two options there, "try it" or "install it". In "try it" you get a live session where you can try ubuntu or even install it. With "install it" you only get the installer. In both cases the installation is the same.
<TweedleDum> Devicelock
<daftykins> "data loss prevention" - what do you mean by this? i admin windows and have no idea what you're saying
<Bingo> alkisg - I used liveCD, and it installed putting wubi on, and I cannot use it.
<OddDuck> Is there a place I can look at and tweak the settings of a connection defined with nm-openvpn (network-manager-openvpn)
<TweedleDum> Well daftykins DLP is a bit complicated to understand
<TweedleDum> or explain but
<Bingo> I mean, the install worked, but the dual-boot is messed up
<alkisg> Bingo: wubi only appeared in previous versions and only if you ran it inside windows. So, boot from the live cd without running it from inside windows.
<TweedleDum> What that software does is lock down things like physical ports and also various protocols
<daftykins> TweedleDum: ah yes, how will i with my feeble working in IT for 20 years mind possibly understand...
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<jonascj> daftykins: I've read that the ubuntu text based install should be similar (if not the same) as the debian text installer, and it might have more partitioning options than the current gui installer. Specifically I am choosing btrfs subvolume ids during partitioning / mount-pointi-ing. So I wanted to check out this "text installer" or "debian-install
<jonascj> er"
<TweedleDum> The way it does it is by controlling that stuff via basially a different admin account from what I an tell
<TweedleDum> Well I don't know daftykins if you are an IT pro and haven't heard of DLP I'm surprised, not to be rude
<TweedleDum> But it's on the A+
<Bingo> OIC.. alkisg - I boot the livecd from power-on, then?
<daftykins> TweedleDum: that course is a joke.
<alkisg> Bingo: bingo!
<TweedleDum> Not really, no
<Bingo> it wont use wubi ?
<alkisg> No, it won't
<TweedleDum> http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/data-loss-prevention-DLP
<daftykins> NOBODY should use WUBI.
<Bingo> Kool beanies !!!!
<TweedleDum> lol
<daftykins> jonascj: server media or mini.iso can do this, but you should be able to use any and all tools within desktop to get btrfs stuff going, then just pick the mount points to install to
<TweedleDum> Well some of it's kind of tedious I guess but I went over the professor messer youtube vids for it daf... and do you IT pros actually memorize like every standard type of motherboard?
<daftykins> TweedleDum: i mean i know of Microsoft's Data Protection Manager... but...
<Bingo> daftykins - um, yeah. if wubi gots update, or if g4dos would work.. then gpt/uefi systems would be ok
<daftykins> Bingo: it's abandoned, if you try and use WUBI you will get no support here
<daftykins> it's an abomination :)
<TweedleDum> Well there's DLP which is in some professional IT equipment, like standalone DLP machines
<Bingo> technical. it is there
<daftykins> TweedleDum: nope not the same thing - this is quite off topic now as well, so lets steer it back to ubuntu support only.
<Bingo> it (wubi) put ubuntu on my windows
<TweedleDum> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_loss_prevention_software there that's a lot better if you're actually curious still
<daftykins> Bingo: ok well you're here now and it's unsupported, so you'll need to reinstall properly to get some help
<alkisg> Bingo: btw, which ubuntu version did you install? I thought it wasn't there at all in recent versinos...
<Bingo> eh.. well, I am about to rip out wubi, and install.. so wish me luck !
<daftykins> TweedleDum: right so it's a term and not actually a specific feature name - fair enough
<Bingo> which means.. loosing all i got here so far.
<jonascj> daftykins: Sure I can move things around after installation (rename subvols, create new, copy files, modify fstab etc.), but it just feels like you should be able to do it during install - maybe with this text installer
<TweedleDum> Yeah daftykins like I said I'm schizophrenic so a program like Devicelock Pro at least makes me not stay up all night packet sniffing in wireshark...and then wondering if I need to buy an osciloscope and undertand binary to be sure the CIA isnt spying on me....
<TweedleDum> but yes off topic.. unless anyone knows of a linux alt :) im gonna ask around online now.
<daftykins> TweedleDum: i take it you're in your teens from that utterly ridiculous spiel
<Bingo> tweedle a bit paranoid?
<TweedleDum> I wish.. I'm 27.
<daftykins> sorry but i'm going to have to ignore you now, that was ridiculous
<TweedleDum> On and off. Oh I don't are, there are plenty of judgemental women on irc.
<Bingo> i'm scared to do this. gulp
<TweedleDum> heh... I was actually being serious but just making light of what actually happens.
 * TweedleDum observes the crickets
<Bingo> thanks alkisg
 * TweedleDum chuckles
<TweedleDum> Well, now I know where this train's emergency brake is
<MonkeyDust> TweedleDum  drop the random remarks
<TweedleDum> Ok I will.
<dax> For the avoidance of doubt: 1) This is an Ubuntu support channel, and only Ubuntu support is allowed here. 2) We have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, 3) Schizophrenia is not a "get out of channel guidelines" card, and if your mental state makes you unable to correctly use the channel, please do not use the channel.
<DrManslave[MD]> I don't want to get out of the guidelines. I just like to explain to people why I'm a little "off" sometimes. I'm happy to follow your rules and will join the other channel too.
<markwillis> When reading about upstart I also come across the phrase that "events are generated by the kernel". Wouldn't be it more appropriate to say that events are generated by the kernel in response to some real events?
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> how can i open port 22 for just one user in ubuntu 14.04?
<DrManslave[MD]> " Some confusion seems to arise since the messages Upstart uses to start and stop services are called "events", and udev receives a different type of "events" from the kernel. "
<DrManslave[MD]> linuxlove: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145929/how-to-ensure-ssh-port-is-only-open-to-a-specific-ip-address
<dax> linuxlove: see the "AllowUsers section in man sshd_config
<DrManslave[MD]> sshd_config add AllowUsers root@[Your_Home_IP]
<DrManslave[MD]> then the second line: PermitRootLogin without-password
<linuxlove> i cant see /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<daftykins> DrManslave[MD]: no, we do not tell people to permit root login in here.. that's idiotic
<markwillis> <DrManslave[MD]: yes, it's what I meant, I think
<markwillis> daftykins: it depends on him, I think
<drkjstr> Another option is to disallow password authentication in sshd_config, and have the user use an RSA Key.
<daftykins> i don't think you should permit any level of remote root login - it's trivial to connect in via a standard user then sudo up if you need to
<linuxlove> i cant see /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<daftykins> that's a statement, not a support question
<linuxlove> daftykins, i am not here to learn grammer
<cryptomonk> How can you have Ubuntu 14.04 reconfigure and get X to work again as it did on initial install?
<cryptomonk> I fucked up by trying to install CUDA and nvidia drivers which apparently my card doesnt support too old.
<cryptomonk> now X is borked
<daftykins> linuxlove: that's not my point, we don't know what you're after - we can ASSUME - but it's better that you just ask properly the first time.
<Delvien> cryptomonk: have you tried using additional drivers app to install the ones that ubuntu auto-detected for you?
<alkisg> cryptomonk: remove all nvidia packages and rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf...
<daftykins> !language | cryptomonk
<ubottu> cryptomonk: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cryptomonk> I dont know how to get ubuntu to detect drivers
<cryptomonk> sorry
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<cryptomonk> ok all nvidia stuff has been purged
<cryptomonk> I even tried installing the nouveu firmware and nouveau xorg -trusty
<Delvien> cryptomonk: run "software-properties-gtk" via alt-f2, or in a term however you normally run commands
<cryptomonk> I dont have X so doing his from cli
<cryptomonk> Im comfortable w/ the commandline
<Delvien> I see.
<daftykins> just reboot.
<cryptomonk> k
<daftykins> the nouveau stuff sounds like you find a funky guide online? :)
<cryptomonk> lightdm comes up but as soon as I login (at 640x480) it instantly crashes and goes back to login
<daftykins> that's now, or before?
<cryptomonk> no I just remember when I first went down this venture the CUDA installer said it was removing nouveau
<alkisg> Did you remove xorg.conf?
<cryptomonk> yes... rebooting
<cryptomonk> ok same thing
<cryptomonk> loging crash
<cryptomonk> er login
<markwillis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/upstart_cookbook.pdf "For example, if the job is currently in state starting, and its goal is start, it will then move to the pre-start state" - how does the table which is shown above implies it, would you explain?
<Delvien> cryptomonk: did you make a backup of xorg.conf before you messed around?
<cryptomonk> no
<Delvien> if not the tool might of
<alkisg> cryptomonk: and what does /var/log/Xorg*.log.old say about the crash?
<daftykins> markwillis: are you sure it's worth studying the old system?
<cryptomonk> but whatever xorg I had originally was autogenerated by Ubuntu on  install
<markwillis> daftykins: is upstart no longer used?
<alkisg> There's no xorg.conf by default
<daftykins> markwillis: nope, systemd now
<cryptomonk> says something about nvidia card supports use 304 something,  then falling back to FBDEV
<markwillis> daftykins: oh, another novelty...
<daftykins> (in 15.04, 15.10 and 16.04)
<markwillis> daftykins: but these are not LTS
<Delvien> cryptomonk:  "locate xorg.conf" and see if there is a "backup" somewhere
<alkisg> cryptomonk: what's the output of: dpkg -l '*nvidia*' | grep ^ii
<cryptomonk> final error is "(EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument"
<Delvien> cryptomonk: anyway, good luck, gotta get back to work :)_
<daftykins> markwillis: then you're either EOL or looking at the wrong tech still
<markwillis> daftykins: why "at the wrong tech" ?
<cryptomonk> nothing
<daftykins> markwillis: what version systems are you dealing with?
<markwillis> daftykins: 14.04
<cryptomonk> 14.04 is EOL?
<alkisg> cryptomonk: did you also install nvidia without using a package manager? e.g. by some-installer.bin?
<daftykins> that *is* LTS and is the last release still on upstart
<cryptomonk> alkisg yes tried using the .deb from the nvidia site
<cryptomonk> then apt-get install cuda
<daftykins> never download from nvidia.
<cryptomonk> then that went south so I removed that, then downloaded the NVIDIA-352.bin and used that
<daftykins> also a mistake
<daftykins> deal with packages only :) from ubuntu's own repos
<cryptomonk> how I finally found out my version wasn't supported and had to use the 304 package, then that complained about having another system installed
<markwillis> daftykins: so upstart still lives
<alkisg> cryptomonk: find uninstall instructions for that NVIDIA-352.bin
<cryptomonk> daftykins: but it doesnt support CUDA
<cryptomonk> at this point dont care about cuda just want my system to work
<markwillis> is there an error in the table or in the text or it is that I just don't understand something?
<daftykins> markwillis: yep but if you're taking the time to learn, just bear in mind it'll not be of any use once 14.04 is gone
<cryptomonk> What is the LTS version now? thought it was 14.04 I might just wipe this machine
<markwillis> daftykins: OK, but it is of use right now
<compdoc> 14.04, yes. soon to be 16.04
<daftykins> 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS... 16.04 is out next month
<alkisg> daftykins: doesn't 16.04 also use upstart inside the user sessions?
<daftykins> pass.
 * alkisg would love it if it didnt... :-/
<markwillis> OK, could someone tell me if I don't understand that table correctly or if there is just a mistake?
<kki> Hi,
<reisio> hi
<Seveas> daftykins: it does :(
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/how-to-save-and-restore-unity-session.html
<reisio> hi
<skypce> i want add the "session save" command before close all applications
<skypce> how can i do it please?
<daftykins> Seveas: was that in response to the question i said 'pass' to? if so, perhaps the person asking it is the better recipient :)
<Seveas> yes. And that person left :)
<skypce> i am talking about keep all windows opened when you reboot or logout the machine
<skypce> any idea is welcome
<skypce> :)
<kki> Can anyone help me to find out why the network-manager not use the eth0? I used wifi before and it works well, but tomorrow my isp going to connect my home to the optical network, so i need to use my lan card. Now I connect the lan cable, and nothing happen, if i set interfaces to eth0 auto dhcp manualy netowk-manager says it not managed, but still no connection. So please...
<DrManslave[MD]> check ifconfig?
<bekks> kki: does you modem/route provide dhcp addresses to clients?
<DrManslave[MD]> see if its listed there
<DrManslave[MD]> if its not type iwconfig and see the interface name then iwconfig <interface> up
<BluesKaj> kki, blame systemd , run ip addr to see your ethernet name
<Seveas> kki: remove it completely from /etc/network/interfaces
<NoCode> Hi, where is apt.conf located?
<DrManslave[MD]> <whereis>
<NoCode> I used locate, but it doesn't show.
<Seveas> kki: and then follow the usual troubleshooting processes (do you ahve link, does dhcp work, can you ping your gateway, can you ping 8.8.8.8, does DNS work...)
<DrManslave[MD]> try whereis?
<skypce> NoCode,
<Seveas> NoCode: it's in /etc/apt
<DrManslave[MD]> :)
<NoCode> Okay thanks sir.
<NoCode> Cheers.
<Seveas> NoCode: and if it isn't you don't have it :)
<skypce> try to do a sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager;sudo apt-get install network-manager
<DrManslave[MD]> yeah
<bekks> skypce: This isnt windows. It will not help.
<DrManslave[MD]> it actually can.
<Seveas> bekks++
<bekks> DrManslave[MD]: On Windows.
<DrManslave[MD]> Only on windows does reinstalling something after completely removing all traces of it help?
<DrManslave[MD]> No
<skypce> time ago i fix the network manager of this way
<skypce> i was delete the package by error
<xangua> Not a good idea to remove network manager either... skypce
<NoCode> Yeah. It's not there.
<kki> I'll be back :)
<skypce> hey
<NoCode> Is there something I should install to get the apt.conf to show up?
<Seveas> NoCode: then you don't have it :) You can create it if you want to add some manual configuration, or look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ for config snippets added by Ubuntu
<skypce> the package is this
<skypce> network-manager-gnome
<NoCode> Seveas: I'm just trying to set recommends and suggests to 0
<Seveas> NoCode: but don't edit things in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/, if you want to add your own config, just create /etc/apt/apt.conf
<skypce> i remember that time ago i was made .conf modifications, but with network-manager-gnome configure all that you need
<skypce> sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-gnome
<skypce> it manage by default via dhcp
<NoCode> How would the syntax be for the file? "APT::Install-Recommends 0" APT::Install-Suggests 0"
<Seveas> suggests is 0 by default, APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<skypce> NoCode,  use synaptic
<Seveas> skypce: can you please stop with the nonsense advice?
<NoCode> Current'y I'm in a tty.
<skypce> ok
<shlant> hi all. noticed a bunch of zombie ssh processes on my servers. I usually use ~. to exit ssh sessions. Would that cause the zombies? if not what would? network connection loss? is there a way to prevent the zombie build up?
<Seveas> shlant: yes, that would cause the zombies. Just log out.
<Seveas> type exit, or hit <ctrl>d
<NoCode> Seveas: "APT::Install-Recommends "false";" with or without the semi-colon?
<skypce> NoCode, did you try with aptitude?
<skypce> aptitude works in console
<Seveas> NoCode: with.
<NoCode> Okay, thanks sir.
<bekks> skypce: As does apt-get, apt, and dpkg.
<shlant> Seveas: dang! alright, good to know, thanks!
<anonymous> hii
<anonymous> xd
<Guest22331> holaa
<HanKtheRobot4> Where is the Ubuntu Borg today?
<Seveas> HanKtheRobot4: delta quadrant
<HanKtheRobot4> 3
<MonkeyDust> you will be assimilated
<HanKtheRobot4> 3 is the first prime number
<HanKtheRobot4> and it also happens to singularity too.
<HanKtheRobot4> Ai
<HanKtheRobot4> ubuntubot:
<HanKtheRobot4> ubuntudroid:
<HanKtheRobot4> ubuntuandroid:
<Ben64> HanKtheRobot4: stop.
<HanKtheRobot4> ubuntuai:
<Seveas> HanKtheRobot4: cut it out.
<HanKtheRobot4> one of your devs has been harrassing people and sending PM's saying he is the Ubuntu Droid.
<HanKtheRobot4> he works at IBM
<HanKtheRobot4> and he is also an Ubuntu dev
<HanKtheRobot4> I think Canonical should look into this.
<bekks> HanKtheRobot4: So contact Canonical then.
<bekks> HanKtheRobot4: This is the volunteer support community, not the Canonical support.
<Seveas> bekks: they still don't pay you? :)
<bekks> Seveas: Nah :)
<HanKtheRobot4> bekks: I already contacted Canonical but he not part of Canonical.
<HanKtheRobot4> he is part of your volunteer team.
<Seveas> neither me. Though I did get invited to some ubuntu conferences a decade ago :)
<HanKtheRobot4> oh well, I guess he was just having fun and watching too much Star Trek this past weekend.
<HanKtheRobot4> no harm done, I love Ubuntu!
<HanKtheRobot4> thanks for your efforts ;-)
<richieacc> Greetings. I have just installed Ubuntu Mate on my new RaspberryPi 3. It's amazing. I'm loving this combo. I'm trying to program my Arduino from it. In Arduino IDE I'm getting the error, "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified." I've figured that I need to add something to the sudoers config file. But I'm not sure what command needs to be added. I've put a tail on /var/log/auth.log, and that shows the authentication attempt
<HanKtheRobot4> have a good day.
<Seveas> richieacc: how are you executing sudo?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-arm might be of use since that's a Pi.
<Seveas> richieacc: it wants your password but has no way to ask you for one.
<richieacc> Seveas: it is run internally by the Arduino IDE.
<genii> !info ssh-askpass:arm
<ubottu> Package ssh-askpassarm does not exist in wily
<richieacc> If I run the IDE from the console, then the console asks me for a password at that point, then it works, so I am certain that adding the correct command to sudoers will do the trick.
<Seveas> richieacc: Add this near the top of sudoers: Path askpass /usr/bin/ssh-askpass
<Seveas> richieacc: or change your authorization line in sudoers not to require a password (not recommended)
<richieacc> daftykins, that is usefull, though this is not a pi specific question. Thanks.
<richieacc> Nooo, not recommended at all.
<richieacc> Path with uppercase P?
<Seveas> according to the mancage yes
<imrekt> pastebinit isn't working on Ubuntu Server 14.04?
<Seveas> hmm, mancage. Horrible typo :D
<richieacc> ok... lemme try that...
<bekks> imrekt: Works fine for me.
<daftykins> richieacc: it actually is based on package availability
<imrekt> I just installed it and tried it out it does nothing
<bekks> imrekt: How did you try it?
<imrekt> I was trying to pastebin a problem first
<Seveas> koekblik:~$ echo 'Hi imrekt!' | pastebinit
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323429/
<MonkeyDust> imrekt  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323433/
<imrekt> I use && :P
<richieacc> Seveas: it is not liking that line
<salamanderrake> how do I find out why packages are being held back during and upgrade?
<Seveas> imrekt: that doesn't work of course...
<bekks> imrekt: that will not work.
<imrekt> | worked but it's saying I'm trying to send a empty document
<richieacc> Ah, package not installed...
<richieacc> Fixing...
<daftykins> your command is bad, then
<imrekt> It was python __main__.py | pastebinit
<imrekt> was trying to pastebin a error
<Seveas> richieacc: the line actually goes into sudo.conf (which I've never used!)
<bekks> imrekt: you need to redirect stderr to stdout first
<\9> imrekt: use python __main__.py 2&>1 |pastebinit
<Seveas> imrekt: then your __main__.py doesn't output anything.
<\9> imrekt: so as to redirect stderr to stdout so that it can be pasted
<bekks> Seveas: It does, but to stderr, not stdout.
<imrekt> Seveas: it does
<Seveas> \9: &| is short for 2>&1 |
<imrekt> bekks: how would I do this
<\9> Seveas: oh? cool
<\9> imrekt: I just told you how
<imrekt> k
<imrekt> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<\9> imrekt: python __main__.py 2>&1 | pastebinit
<\9> sorry, had a typo in there
<imrekt> that works, thank you
<richieacc> Seveas: do you know where that file needs to be created? The man page is unclear.
<Seveas> richieacc: try /etc/sudo.conf
<Seveas> man sudo says it goes there
<MonkeyDust> salamanderrake  for completeness, try:  apt-show-versions|grep -v uptodate
<ionte_> hi. quick question: i'm a long term linux user who has been using mostly osx for the last years. back on ubuntu 14.04. i wan't to use two keyboard layouts (swedish and english). however, on multiple computers and multiple distro versions i have problem with getting this working consistently even on a new installation
<richieacc> Ah. I didn't think to check sudo man, I checked sudo.conf
<ionte_> it typically works for a while after booting. but after a couple of minutes suddenly switching keyboard, even with the keyboard switcher applet, does not work anymore
<HanKtheRobot4> Why does the official Nvidia drivers for Linux break updates?
<rinpoo> hi there does anyone know how to search in selected folders only?
<ionte_> i have to switch back and forth a few times until it sticks. and then a little while later, after changinge windows etc, it's the same story again
<reisio> rinpoo: search for what?
<HanKtheRobot4> Is it still because of the STOLEN SGI CODE in the NVIDIA linux firmware?
<reisio> HanKtheRobot4: I'd say in general it's because they're crap
<ionte_> any ideas? this is obviously a bug, and a quite serious as it happens on each new installation, but i have not found much discussion on the internet...
<reisio> ionte_: what's your implementation?
<ionte_> reisio, of what?
<ionte_> currently i'm running Ubuntu 14.04. had this problem with Unity. Changed to Gnome Shell: same thing. Changed to Xubuntu: same thing
<salamanderrake> MonkeyDust: this is actually within steams runtime sdk chroot and I am trying to install mono > 2.* https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/fbcba21098c5497b6c33
<reisio> ionte_: of your layout switching
<rinpoo> files
<rinpoo> I want to search for a filename in specific folders
<ionte_> reisio: well, i have caps lock bound to change layout, but i had the same problem using ctrl+space and most seriously i have the same problem when using the default keyboard switching applet as well!
<salamanderrake> MonkeyDust: when I first run the upgrade command it started but perl complained about the locales being set to default and default was not found
<reisio> rinpoo: find dir1/ dir2/ dir3/ -type f -iname '*foo*bar*'
<rinpoo> I kind of want to do that in the filemanager
<Bashing-om> ionte_: What options are set in the control file " /etc/default/keyboard " ? For instance : XKBLAYOUT="us,ua,ru"  .
<rinpoo> I have to move the files afterward
<rinpoo> and it way too much work to do that in the terminal
<bekks> rinpoo: finding files and moving them away is a oneliner in terminal.
<richieacc> I found my solution. When I actually type the password on the command line, the command that is executed gets written to /var/log/auth.log. If it is not authenticated, then the command is not logged, which is perhaps not great, but possibly configurable. That gave me the commands that I needed to add to sudoers.
<ionte_> Bashing-om: XKBMODEL="pc105", XKBLAYOUT="se", XKBVARIANT="", XKBOPTIONS="". i havn't touched it.
<rinpoo> not if I need to sort the files
<rinpoo> I have to sort them in different folders
<rinpoo> no chance Im gonna do that in terminal
<ionte_> Bashing-om: i guess that might explain why i got swedish keyboard, even after *removing* swedish keyboard layout in the keyboard settings!
<NoCode> Should I install xinit? What's the best updated option to install a login screen? The name escapes me right now.
<rinpoo> Im currently using nemo
<rinpoo> maybe somebody knows a filemanger that can do that
<Bashing-om> ionte_: I would open file /etc/default/keyboard and add necessary options: here 'us' .
<ionte_> Bashing-om: as in XKBOPTIONS="us"?
<ionte_> and keep XKBLAYOUT="se"?
<NoCode> I guess an x display manager.
<Bashing-om> ionte_: XKBLAYOUT="us,se" ; is what I would do .. assuming that the us language pack is installed .
<ionte_> Bashing-om: ok, i'll try
<rinpoo> wow even windows can do that kind of search....
<rinpoo> can find anything in linux
<Bashing-om> ionte_: One can also set the keyboard layotr switching to a hot key combo if you desire not to use the task bar .
<Raku> I'm having issues getting the background in lightdm to change, it seems to have to do with having my theme set to numix but I can't find what part of it is overriding the background to a static color
<ionte_> Bashing-om: i do, see above
<ionte_> Bashing-om: but neither works!!
<ner0x> Is there a way to set your keyboard backlights to off on default instead of having to turn them down on every boot?
<skypce> how can i execute a script before close all aplications before logout?
<skypce> ner0x, did you try in BIOS?
<ner0x> skypce: I did not. I'll check that out. Thanks.
<skypce> you are welcome :)
<JmZ> any idea what'd cause `host` to resolve VPN hostnames but pinging them doesn't? (`Host xyz not found`)
<JmZ> (and the IP `host` displays is reachable)
<Bashing-om> ionte_: See: http://madduck.net/docs/extending-xkb/ . Maybe ??
<ubuntu_kid> newbie
<rinpoo> found recoll
<NoCode> What's a good terminal internet brower?
<NoCode> (in a tty)
<k1l_> NoCode: links, lynx, elinks,....
<genii> surfraw...
<k1l_> noor w3m
<k1l_> * NoCode
<Madhumper69> my hd 2000 graphics drivers in ubuntu dont seem to work and i cant find any drivers anywhere? i cant get resolution 1920 . maybe this helps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323486/
<genii> NoCode: I like links2, actually
<NoCode> Installed links, maybe I'll try links2.
<Bashing-om> ionte_: ' setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle "us,se" . Where the hot key is set to ctl+shift . If this works in trminal one can add the command to the startup file .
<Madhumper69> my hd 2000 graphics drivers in ubuntu dont seem to work and i cant find any drivers anywhere? i cant get resolution 1920 . maybe this helps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323486/           and          http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323576/  thanks
<NoCode> Trying to get my display manager to work, so I will Google. Unless someone wants to suggest something. :P
<daftykins> Madhumper69: the intel drivers are in the kernel, so you shouldn't need any.
<daftykins> Madhumper69: VESA is being used in place of intel, i wonder if the cruft you've added to the kernel boot parameters - "drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug" are responsible
<ionte_> Bashing-om: tried it. had english layout. pressed ctrl+shift, got swedish layout. pressed ctrl+shift again, still swedish layout. can't get back to english layout. tried caps lock (which i had configured before), same result. the keyboard applet show that english keyboard is selected though obviously swedish is active. selecting swedish in the keyboard applet changes nothing. neither does selecting english
<ionte_> this is soooo broken...
<Bashing-om> ionte_: Ouch ! that is so unexpected .. sounds now like above my pay grade .
<Madhumper69> im not sure
<Madhumper69> how would i go about seeing if that is causing the issue, its a fresh install
<nacc> Madhumper69: a fresh install woulnd't have any extra parameters to the kernel in grub
<Madhumper69> from those pastebins, doesnt seem like the gfx card is installed though eh?
<Madhumper69> does *-display UNCLAIMED  mean drivers not installed?
<Bashing-om> Madhumper69: Intel module is loaded ' sudo lshw -C display '? What is listd in the configuration line ?
<ionte_> Bashing-om: yes, and the worst thing is that it's the same on new installation on multiple computer of the Ubuntu 14.04 LTS!!
<kki> hi again, the reinstall the network-manager not solved the issue, manually added fix ip still not working. No eth0 connection. I' m still open for ideas
<Madhumper69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323631/
<Madhumper69> what do you mean what is listed in the configuration line of xorg.conf?
<Bashing-om> ionte_: Hpw about : setxkbmap -layout "us,se" -option "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"
<Raku> I'm having issues getting the background in lightdm to change, it seems to have to do with having my theme in lightdm set to numix but I can't find what part of the numix theme files are overriding the background to a static color instead of the background image I specify
<Bashing-om> Madhumper69: Your surmise of no driver (module) loaded is confirmed that in the 'lshw' output no driver is listed .
<Madhumper69> ok thanks, how do i force the driver?
<daftykins> i don't think you even have it installed
<genii> Raku: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Wallpaper
<daftykins> Madhumper69: again - you've added stuff to the kernel boot parameters, it doesn't look like a clean install to me
<Bashing-om> Madhumper69: Need more info befor I can answer that one .. any hints in the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log as to what is not taking place ?
<daftykins> Madhumper69: check xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Madhumper69> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323486/ this is the xorg.o.log file
<Madhumper69> thanks dafty will do
<Bashing-om> Madhumper69: reading .
<nacc> Madhumper69: also, what does "doesn't seem to work" mean for you?
<Madhumper69> means that my display drivers are not installed and i get 1440x resolution and not 1920
<Madhumper69> ?
<nacc> Madhumper69: did you try changing the resolution?
<daftykins> nacc: the log will show that such a suggestion is moot
<daftykins> VESA driver is in use.
<nacc> daftykins: ah good point
<Madhumper69> dafty i tried what u have suggested and i get an error about dependencies http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323696/
<Madhumper69> i tried changing the resolutions but i never get it to work in the xorg.conf
<nacc> Madhumper69: what version of ubuntu is this? and did you run `apt-get update` first?
<Madhumper69> yeah
<Madhumper69> 14.04lts
<Bashing-om> Madhumper69: No attempt is even made to look for an intel driver. I am with daftykins .. what is the purpose of those boot line parameters ?
<ionte_> i've had it. ubuntu finally lost me due to crazy keyboard troubles. i should be coding, not try to get keyboard layout switching to work ... :( debian, here i come...
<daftykins> Madhumper69: i don't think this was a normal desktop install - can you confirm?
<Madhumper69> what bootline parameters... im little new to ubuntu.
<Madhumper69> i installed from usb and then installed gnome
<daftykins> Madhumper69: i stated them earlier, from the xorg log - you are passing "drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug"
<Madhumper69> i believe it was desktop cause i didnt download server ver.
<Bashing-om> Madhumper69: " root=UUID=c8bc1cf2-af72-4db7-9615-acb1ee383933 ro drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug " for sure non-standard !
<daftykins> Madhumper69: try a "sudo apt update && sudo apt install xserver-xorg-core xorg-video-abi-15 xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<shafox> I am trying to install Lighthouse and the doc says to do this Typically you'll want to map a hotkey to run,  https://github.com/emgram769/lighthouse WHere can I learn more ?
<Madhumper69> dafty i get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/15323725/
<Madhumper69> how do i get rid of that bashing?
<daftykins> Madhumper69: stop asking two people in parallel.
<daftykins> ok your install looks to be a total mess
<daftykins> whatever you did, you did it wrong
<nacc> Madhumper69: what did you mean, you 'installed gnome'?
<Madhumper69> yeah, im nore sure what happened this happend recently with dependencies
<Madhumper69> anyway to fix that without reinstalling?
<daftykins> no you just told us it's a normal fresh install
<krobzaur> Hello all, I just tried to modify my xorg.conf file by adding another screen and now I can't log into my account. Is there any way I can roll back this config so I can log in again?
<Madhumper69> i installed 4 days ago and had that problem from the biggining
<daftykins> well, someone is welcome to try and help you pick up the pieces... but i personally would just start again.
<Madhumper69> i think i broke it by trying to fix it :S
<daftykins> yeah, sounds likely.
<daftykins> you've hosed your package sources i suspect
<nicomachus> krobzaur: nothing in the xorg.conf that you can alter should make you unable to log in.
<Madhumper69> anyway to purge and reinstall taht?
<krobzaur> Well, unable to log into my desktop/graphical environment
<MonkeyDust> krobzaur  first, rename xorg.conf to xorg;conf.bak
<MonkeyDust> krobzaur  first, rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak
<krobzaur> I can log into the text consoles on tty1 and whatnot
<daftykins> Madhumper69: start again.
<krobzaur> I tried that, but I'll give it another go
<Madhumper69> i put so much work into setting up everything else :S
<MonkeyDust> krobzaur  then restart to be sure
<Bashing-om> krobzaur: One can (m)ove the control file /etc/X11/xorg.conf from terminal, and IF required generate a fresh one .
<daftykins> Madhumper69: you shouldn't have gone any further on seeing package management was hosed.
<daftykins> Madhumper69: also, i would not install from the ISO you chose
<Madhumper69> im new to ubuntu i learned alot in last few weeks
<Madhumper69> i wonder what i did wrong so i dont do it agian
<krobzaur> ALright we'll see if this works!
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Madhumper69 1st step always !
<ubottu> Madhumper69 1st step always !: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Madhumper69> i downloaded it from ubuntu website, has to be fine
<Madhumper69> must be something that took over the kernel?
<nicomachus> Madhumper69: not a safe assumption.
<daftykins> no, don't jump to conclusions
<nicomachus> https://thehackernews.com/2016/02/linux-mint-hack.html
<Madhumper69> hmm
<Madhumper69> you guys are above my pay grade lol :)
<nicomachus> unfortunately no one here gets paid.
<Madhumper69> being funny i know its all opensource lol
<Madhumper69> well i appriciate all the help i really do, i guess im SOL eh
<nicomachus> no, you can reinstall like daftykins said and start fresh.
<Madhumper69> yeah
<Madhumper69> im going to install 15.10
<nicomachus> better to stick with 14.04 until the next LTS comes out.
<bprompt> Madhumper69:    keep in mind that reinstalling takes just about 30mins or less on an SSD, on an ssd would be around 5mins
<Madhumper69> yeah but i have alot of configuration stuff to do
<Madhumper69> apache plex transmission server
<daftykins> i'd suggest 14.04.4
<daftykins> all those are a one-liner
<Madhumper69> not for a noob
<bprompt> Madhumper69:      backup your $HOME, that's where all configs are
<Madhumper69> lol
<nicomachus> bprompt++
<MonkeyDust> and in /etc/
<Madhumper69> will that tint my new installation if its messed up to begin with?
<bprompt> well.. yes /etc is another spot, not so much as ~ though, but important, I back that up as well
<bprompt> Madhumper69:   will what again?
<Madhumper69> well apperently i screwed up soemthing pretty bad
<bprompt> and I gather you meant taint
<Madhumper69> yeah im french my english is not the best :P
<new0> how can i optimize my ubuntu 14.04 to work with 2ram and a swap file? any info u may need i can supply
<nicomachus> new0: 2ram? you mean 2 GB of RAM?
<new0> nicomachus, yes
<nicomachus> new0: are you using Unity or what? for your desktop environment?
<new0> it's old TOSHIBA SateliiteL455D
<snowgoggles> Madhumper69: I would recommend using a system restore app like timeshift and create system snapshots before messing with configs if not familiar with what you're changing
<new0> nicomachus, Unity
<Madhumper69> is that like clonezilla or better?
<new0> nicomachus, and i am not sure how to check how much ram it's taking and CPU time
<Madhumper69> i was thinking of that too, as im at high risk to break things being a noob
<nicomachus> new0: you may fair better with something more lightweight like lxde or xfce
<nicomachus> new0: in the Dash you'll find "System Monitor"
<snowgoggles> timeshift you can install on your running distro and backs up the system files but doesn't touch your user data by default
<new0> nicomachus, sure. as i understand and remember i can use light DM
<Madhumper69> good to know, thanks so much i have to run ...
<snowgoggles> Madhumper69: but create a seperate small partition for the snapshots...ie. 30GB partition for timeshift snapshots
<krobzaur> sweet that worked thanks guys!
<nicomachus> new0: lightDM is what ubuntu uses as the login screen. lxde and xfce are alternatives to Unity, which is your desktop environment. Unity is a 3D environment, which can take more RAM and CPU power to render.
<new0> nicomachus, good. System Monitor. good info
<krobzaur> MonkeyDust: Bashing-om thanks!
<new0> nicomachus, is Unity process called "compiz"?
<nicomachus> new0: lxde will basically turn your Ubuntu in Lubuntu, whereas xfce will turn it into Xubuntu. Both are more lightweight versions of Unity.
<nicomachus> new0: Unity uses compiz, yes.
<MonkeyDust> new0  unity is a compiz plugin for gnome3
<new0> MonkeyDust, nicomachus, tnx. so which process do i need to look into in order to see the ram Unity takes?
<new0> nicomachus, MonkeyDust, at the moment the compiz take 97.9M
<mljmac> new0: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback, then logout and at the login you can choose Gnome Compiz
<nicomachus> mljmac: that's not what he is wanting to do.
<new0> mljmac, mmm can u explain what r those?
<new0> nicomachus, MonkeyDust, anyhow, how would to install lxde or ...?
<Bashing-om> krobzaur: :)
<bprompt> new0:     use LXDE, that should help, but I'd rather suggest you're better off getting at least an SSD
<nicomachus> bprompt: having an SSD vs. HDD isn't going to make much difference when it comes to 2gb of RAM and Unity...
<nicomachus> new0: see here: http://www.howtogeek.com/107368/how-to-install-the-lightweight-lxde-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<new0> bprompt, sure. there is a lot of things to do on this laptop. so... i can just buy new one :) it's tmp for now until..
<daftykins> it'd make the inevitable swapping speedier :)
<new0> nicomachus, i thought it's something with apt-get
<nicomachus> new0: yea, apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<new0> daftykins, ho yes. i did think of that actually
<nicomachus> new0: that article explains it, and then explains how to switch to it.
<daftykins> but yeah unity on 2GB... noooo
<bprompt> nicomachus:    cpu usage wise, it will not, I/O wise, it makes a huge difference, and ram swapping benefits from that greatly, as well as regular OS processes and apps
<new0> nicomachus, hoo, so that cmd is what will be on the tutorial?
<nicomachus> new0: yes, it's all there.
<new0> daftykins, :D
<new0> nicomachus, tnx :)
<nicomachus> bprompt: that's true, but comparing the cost of getting an SSD for >$100 and then trying to get it into a laptop that may not have a slot, opposed to using a free desktop env that's more lightweight... I'll suggest lxde over an SSD every time.
<mljmac> new0: sudo apt-get install lxde
<bprompt> nicomachus:    hmm as matter of hardware upgrade, assuming this is an old Sata2 2gb ddr2 laptop, ssd is the way to go, >$100?   not quite, it has gone down in price, you can get say.... a 64gbs sataII SSD from samsung or others, for $50 or thereabouts, you can get some 128gbs ones for less than $100 these days
<new0> nicomachus, mljmac, daftykins, btw i would think to buy new 4Gram on future time
<daftykins> new0: depends on the specific machine, 8GB is a minimum today. (i'd even say 16GB really)
<daftykins> that's for DDR3 and 4 though really
<new0> daftykins, can't agree with u more. but for new PC i would 32G the max i can for it. but this old laptop i have 2 options:
<Bashing-om> new0: daftykins "  8GB is a minimum today. (i'd even say 16GB really) " While we are dreaming, 8 core AMD processor .
<new0> daftykins, 1: get new SSD for my OLD (bug good) pc, and take the old SSD to swap on this laptop as i need to buy new one for it anyway. 2) get another 4G
<new0> Bashing-om, why u queting?
<new0> daftykins, and yes like nicomachus meantion with the link it give me "It’s even lighter than Xubuntu’s XFCE."
<daftykins> well, hardware talk isn't quite on topic here - but sure, whatever goes - though I can't confirm those ideas being good without knowing the systems
<Bashing-om> new0: Keeping in context, and where the quote came from .. my little addendum for my wish list .
<Raku> genii, I've edited that already and it's getting overwritten by something in the numix theme http://puu.sh/nyuSU/59e3a235be.png
<new0> daftykins, of course! this is why i said at start of topic.. any Q about my HW can be supply by me
<daftykins> new0: yeah but it's not for this channel
<fantasai_> Hi! Anyone have an idea why git would fail to authenticate against GitHub on 16.04 even though it works just fine under 12.04?
<new0> daftykins, mm, i doubt that. because as i will list my HW here (if someone will ask or i needed to) then it might help with optimization
<new0> daftykins, but for now i will stick with LXDE
<daftykins> new0: no i'm telling you 100% that it's off topic for this channel :)
<daftykins> i'm leaving now, i won't see any further messages
<fantasai> (I have both systems installed on separate partitions, sharing a /home partition. Booting into 14.04 works, booting into 16.04 doesn't.)
<fantasai> Sorry, meant s/12.04/14.04/
<fantasai> I think.
<snowgoggles> fantasai: if sharing a home partition perhaps there is a distro version specific config file causing the issue
<mljmac> I got lxde now in 14.04 lts
<fantasai> snowgoggles: In the home directory?
<fantasai> snowgoggles: Seems pretty unlikely
<le_pig> fantasai: Are you using an SSH key for GitHub auth?  If so, did you copy your key?
<fantasai> le_pig: Yes, using SSH. Didn't copy the key: the entire /home partition is shared, so anything within it is identical.
<fantasai> le_pig: Only system files aren't shared between the two environments -- stuff outside /home.
<new0> i just did install lubuntu-desktop and it's saying after this operation, i will take 250M space. isn't that too much havy? or not realy?
<fantasai> new0: lubuntu-desktop probably includes a lot of dependencies, since it's effectively a bundle of lots of software... 250M doesn't seem unreasonable to me.
<fantasai> new0: Though I don't know what differs between your current environment and that
<mljmac> new0: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS took 6.3 GIG
<fantasai> le_pig: The key is id_dsa
<new0> fantasai, ok. yes it's because the customizer and dependencies. it's also have vanila LXDE with install lxde. should this be done?
<new0> mljmac, perhaps
<fantasai> new0: Not sure what you're asking... If you just want lxde, then probably just install lxde. IIRC desktop packages include lots of tools like settings manager, terminal, text editor, word processor, etc. At least, that's what I remember.
<HanKtheRobot4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/798414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798414 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs should produce a more helpful error when there isn't enough free space" [Medium,Confirmed]
<HanKtheRobot4> this bug still exists in 15.10
<fantasai> le_pig: I know stuff changed in openssl, did Ubuntu 16.04 drop support for id_dsa keys?
<HanKtheRobot4> oh wait nvm...seems that it might have been picked up and squashed again. Thanks!
<new0> fantasai, the lxde take half the packages to be installed and 46.4M only. is that mean i can just install the lxde and then if something else missing/needed than i will do install lubuntu-desktop too?
<fantasai> new0: Yeah, sure, give it a shot. :)
<new0> fantasai, :) ok
<fantasai> new0: lxde package is a subset of lxde-desktop
<Raku> genii, Got any other ideas?
<le_pig> fantasai: I'm not sure, but you're likely looking at two different versions of openssl libs between 12.04 and 14.04.  Either way, I assumed it was best practice to use RSA 2048 and up at this point.  Maybe it's time to go with something a bit stronger, no? :)
<new0> fantasai, ok. i guess if i have tools installed in Unity, they will be on lxde too! right?
<new0> fantasai, like gedit, sublime text, etc...
<fantasai> new0: They will remain installed, yes, unless you uninstall Unity
<genii> Raku: I'm not familiar with numix, so nothing immediately comes to mind, sorry.
<fantasai> le_pig: Yeah, probably. I'd have to get the sysadmins to change my keys then. :p Let me try that, hopefully it works......
<Raku> It's something in the actual theme, if I change it to  greybird for example http://puu.sh/nyvX1/b5c5b8488c.png the background displays fine
<le_pig> fantasai: Looks like DSA will be deprecated with the 7.0 release of openssh: http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<Mike> Hi ist hier jemand der deutch spricht?
<nicomachus> !de | Mike
<ubottu> Mike: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Mike> Ok thanks:-)
<new0> nicomachus, so..... i guess to have to do LogOutIn for LXDE
<fantasai> le_pig: Thanks :)
<nicomachus> new0: yes, and while logged out you have to click on the little Ubuntu logo next to your username, and then select LXDE from the dropdown menu. Then log in. It should keep LXDE as default from then on.
<fantasai> le_pig: Seems to be working now.
<new0> btw, if i use different DM is it taking less memory for each app it's running?
<le_pig> fantasai: Whatever you did, I'm glad it's working now. :)
<new0> nicomachus, nice tnx
<new0> brb
<denni> rt!
<fantasai> le_pig: Switched to rsa like you said :)
<fantasai> now I just need to backup this key before I get myself into trouble...
<new0> nicomachus, ?
<new0> wow, it think that's really fast Environment :) :D
<new0> finally
<nicomachus> good.
<new0> anyway i do have more issues now hope u and u all will help :)
<new0> why my VGA card is my primary screen and not my build-in laptop screen?
<new0> ?
<fantasai> new0: No idea, but xrandr might be able to help you figure out what's going on.
<fantasai> new0: It lists all the active windows and lets you configure them
<fantasai> new0: I'm afraid I don't use lxde, so not sure how to do that graphically.
<new0> fantasai, who is xrandr?
<fantasai> new0: Its a console command. A bit hard to use, but can be useful for figuring out what's going on :)
<monkey_> Hi all. Im using Ubuntu 5.10 with Cinnamon. And for some reason i have two file browsers. Both very similar. But one has a menu and more functionality. But the other one seems to be the default. Any ideas how i remove it?
<new0> fantasai, do u know how to terminaly doing it?
<fantasai> new0: Open a terminal and type 'xrandr'. It should print out the various monitors and their output modes
<fantasai> new0: I'm sure there's a better way to do this... maybe try looking for the Display configuration screen in lxde's settings manager? :)
<deehuck> Hello! My system seems to be using a lot more swap space than it should. For example, at the moment I'm using ~500MB of RAM and ~600MB of swap. From what I understand swap is a lot slower than RAM so I would obviously prefer my system to use the RAM as much as possible. Ubuntu 15.10
<monkey_> I essentially have 2 versions of nemo
<monkey_> deehuck, Swap will only get used when your ram is full afaik
<new0> fantasai, great. xrandr really display the info. how to change the settings?
<Raku> genii, I fixed it, the gtk-greeter-tehem.css was missing a line in it
<deehuck> monkey_, well I have 4GB of RAM installed so it is definitely not full :/
<monkey_> deehuck, You should have the same size swap as you do ram
<fantasai> new0: Um. Something like xrander --output VGA1 --mode 1400x900 ? There should be a manual somewhere...
<HanKtheRobot4> Ubuntu Borg is a Star Trek nerd at IBM
<HanKtheRobot4> hehe
<fantasai> new0: But really there should be an easier way to do it :)
<HanKtheRobot4> he went to sleep on Saturday
<HanKtheRobot4> so he is not a real borg
<fantasai> new0: I'm just on a weird setup and don't have one...
<deehuck> monkey_, do you think if I made the swap partition bigger than the RAM the kernel may try to prioritize the larger amount?
<new0> fantasai, ok
<genii> Raku: Glad to know the solution for future sufferers of the same problem.
<fantasai> new0: xrander --help will list all the possible commands
<daftykins> deehuck: read up on vm.swapiness
<monkey_> deehuck, No. It will always use the ram first
<monkey_> deehuck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<fantasai> new0: You'll probably want xrander --output LVDSORWHATEVERTHESCREENISCALLED --somethingelse
<RavenholmDX> Hey, any wget experts around?
<Raku> genii, The general section from here https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/blob/master/gtk-3.0/apps/lightdm-gtk-greeter.css was the specific part missing
<fantasai> new0: Sorry I don't know lxde :(
<new0> fantasai, mmm isn't thta xrander is ubuntu command and not lxde?
<fantasai> new0: But it might solve your immediate problem until you figure it out :)
<fantasai> It's an X windows command.
<fantasai> should work on all desktop systems
<krobzaur> Hello all! Question about multi monitor setups. How would I "decouple" my monitors, so I could move between desktops on each monitor independently
<rolic> Hi
<Raku> I'm also having a problem with a kernel module I compiled, I have it in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/extra but it does not get loaded, the original one takes priority
<krobzaur> I've looked around on the internet but I'm a little wary about messing with my configs because I just tried a second ago and messed up my ability to log in to my graphical desktop environment
<new0> fantasai, ok. tnx
<deehuck> monkey_, after reading that it seems I made my swap space too large causing it to act erratically. thanks for the pointers :D
<new0> anyone here know to do change monitor primary screen with xrandr or any other cmd?
<new0> this LXDE is really fast than Unity i usage so it would be very much helpfull
<monkey_> new0, Most DE's are faster than Unity
<ProfInc> Can anyone help me?  I am trying to install an apk app on a amazon fire stick and I have reached the point where I have connected the fire stick to the computer.  But when I list the devices, it says there is more than one connected and when I try to install the apk, it says this...
<ProfInc> error: more than one device and emulator
<ProfInc> - waiting for device -
<new0> fantasai, mmmm i think that was the customizer all about isn't it? it's just tools of setting instead of vanilla LXDE without customization. and all those tools 250M total, i don't think it's been loading into the memory when boot/loggedIn! right?
<new0> monkey_, mmm, and i really need that speed
<ProfInc> How do I go about disabling the other device that shows up?
<new0> monkey_, it's 2G :)
<ProfInc> if anyone can help me please PM me
<new0> monkey_, would u know how to configure primary screen? with xrandr or any terminal cmd?
<monkey_> new0, check out cinnamon. Its just as fast as LXDE from my experience.
<monkey_> new0, No, not used it
<new0> monkey_, ok. tnx
<ProfInc> can someone help me with installing an app on to a amazon firestick?
<yonatan> what's the best way to implement a service where people email stuff and i reply with some text (say generated by a python script run on their email)? any pointers?
<fantasai> new0: I have no idea what lxde uses as a display settings editor.
<fantasai> new0: If you can find out, you can probably fix it
<bluefive> Does TOR use AES?
<daftykins> bluefive: not really relevant here, find their channel perhaps
<taffy> disrespectful
<taffy> youre not relevent here with that stink bret
<daftykins> !ops | taffy PM abuse
<ubottu> taffy PM abuse: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bluefive> I found the TOR network: irc.oftc.net.
<giminy> stupid question: is there an official list of all ubuntu package signing keys someplace?
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/gquhw5Vq
<Bray90820> Is aaron the owner and mythtv the group or the other way around?
<dax> Bray90820: aaron's the owner, mythtv's the group
<Bray90820> what's the difference between an owner and a group?
<new0> monkey_, great idea. now i using gnome (now sure how it was installed) but this is fast
<drkfdr> doh... those times you forget to ask NTP access on a firewalled site...
<new0> also pretty nice too
<monkey_> bah, gnome is awful
<new0> monkey_, what do u use/
<new0> ?
<monkey_> Cinnamon
 * drkfdr installed ntp server and syncs via openvpn instead ;P
<new0> monkey_, is it good for old laptop with 2G too?
<monkey_> Like i said earlier, I find it runs just as quick as LXDE and Gnome, faster if anything
<monkey_> And much nicer than both
<new0> monkey_, mm. good to know.
<new0> monkey_, because i think i should probably first use a DE/DM before running into terminal
<new0> now, what it would be best for FTP client?
<nicolasb> hello :) i am super sorry in advance, i know that much has been written online about this topic but i was unable to find an appropriate answer... i tried many things that i can list, but to no avail. my problem is : grub rescue. the infamous. if anyone ever did the mistake of formatting a linux partition, i would be more than happy to hear about their recovering experience. i spotted a few threads on askubuntu wih the same pro
<nicolasb> blem but none of the proposed solutions works/are doable for me...
<monkey_> new0, Filezilla
<new0> monkey_, tnx
<caden> you might be able to hold ESC on bootup and it might work
<caden> or try to get into ur pc's bios
<nicolasb> escape doesnt work :( i went into bios and did all the possible configurations ( up to some point ) and none worked
<nicolasb> but thanks though :)
<caden> is ur computer a laptop or desktop
<new0> monkey_, nice. i see Nautilus too. but i will try FileZilla latter.
<new0> monkey_, mmm sudo apt-get install filezilla?
<nicolasb> laptop
<caden> take out your battery, and hold the power button for 20 seconds with the battery out. Put the battery back in and try again
<caden> fixed mine
<monkey_> new0, Check the UBuntu software centre
<new0> monkey_, tnx
<new0> monkey_, hhmm, i see i already have it installed :)
<new0> i guess i forgot about it.
<new0> tnx all
<nicolasb> still grub rescue. i mean, i formatted the linux partition, so my only hope was to boot from live usb key, but it is unable to do so...
<nicolasb> apparently that my second hope is to boot into windows, but i am also unable to do so.
<caden> Wait, did you actually do what I just said? Just so I know if it worked.
<snowgoggles> new0:  and i was just starting to appreciate your terminal usage with apt-get
<nicolasb> yes i di
<nicolasb> d
<caden> well, i'm stumped. sorry
<caden> maybe try to make an ubuntu install disc, booting from it and completely erasing the linux partition
<nicolasb> ahah it's ok - i've been trying all the combinations of "ls (hdx,y)" in grub rescue but it is stuck at insmod normal
<new0> snowgoggles, "and i was just....." meaning sarcasm?
<nicolasb> your solution ( to make an ubuntu install disc) is what i originally had in mind, but the pc doesn't boot from the key when plugged in
<caden> well, my problems never went that far, the battery trick worked for me
<snowgoggles> new0:  not all ....you'll learn linux faster doing things like installing software through the terminal and familiar with apt tools
<giminy> anybody running 12.04 that can tell me what signing keys are used for signing packages in that distro?
<snowgoggles> new0:  for instance search your repo cache for packages...checking install state....package repo source...so on
<new0> snowgoggles, sure. can't agree more. one day i might not use any GUI and really become master of it and save more CPU/ram compsamtion
<new0> snowgoggles, yep
<new0> snowgoggles, on the end i might write some code my self to some DM
<snowgoggles> new0:  start updating your repo cache through terminal instead of depending on a gui like soft center
<new0> snowgoggles, actually i barely even touch soft center
<snowgoggles> just enter sudo apt-get update to refresh your repo package sources...and if there's issues it will tell you...software center doess'nt always explain the issue in enough detail
<new0> snowgoggles, mm. yes. i do use update and autoclean once
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest6535> hi
<new0> snowgoggles, btw. it's already the 5th/6th time that i came back and forward to linux/ubuntu and all the time something like not knowing the system too good like Win7 got me to stop
<new0> snowgoggles, this time i feel more knowing it and start to get it/learn it very fast
<Guest6535> are there any linux mp3 players that can handle 100,000+ songs?
<daftykins> what do you mean by Linux player?
<Guest6535> software
<daftykins> ah ok, my head was stuck in portable devices
<genii> So not RokBox then
<Guest6535> music player
<snowgoggles> new0: you need an incentive to stay with linux / ubuntu
<daftykins> gmusicbrowser, banshee, err... plenty more
<Guest6535> banshee can handle it?
<snowgoggles> new0:  how about free with no ads?
<daftykins> maybe, no idea.
<Guest6535> i tried clementine but didn't like it
<new0> snowgoggles, why? where the ads on Win?
<nacc> Guest6535: it sounds like you had an answer already, you just didn't like the answer
<Danielh90> Should I use tmux or screen's to handle my minecraft server's?
<daftykins> Danielh90: it doesn't matter, use what you want.
<new0> snowgoggles, btw Win is for Graphic things Photoshop/games
<Guest6535> k thx
<Danielh90> daftykins, witch one works better?
<new0> snowgoggles, anyway, nice talk :) got to go
<daftykins> Danielh90: you tell me
<Danielh90> daftykins, tmux I think
<daftykins> i don't think you're aware of the difference :) go try them
<jvturner> I'm trying to install php7 on a Ubuntu 12.04 box but getting Error: 'main' invalid
<daftykins> jvturner: are you married to 12.04? because that sentence is kind of ridiculous
<jvturner> daftykins: no I just downloaded a vm that has 12.04 and Drupal 8 working as I needed it to and working with vagrant, so it saves me time, but I wanted to upgrade for PHP7
<jvturner> if you think I can solve the issue by upgrading to Ubuntu 14.x, I will try it
<daftykins> ah ok so a case of "user makes task more complicated for self"
<daftykins> no that won't help either
<daftykins> not even sure 16.04 is going to 7...
<daftykins> apparently it might be!
<diddledan> php7 is available in xenial under the package name php7.0
#ubuntu 2016-03-08
<jvturner> yeah I used that name
<jvturner> I have been told I need to use php7 because that's what is the plan for Drupal 8
<daftykins> alright, well 12.04 is a mistake
<Techspectre> What do you do when an application doesn't combine with its launcher in the... well, the launcher?
<snowgoggles> Techspectre:  I update it's dependencies
<Techspectre> snowgoggles, really? Why do they matter?
<diddledan> jvturner, AFAICT D8 works fine with PHP5.6
<diddledan> jvturner, if you're launching before april then use Ubuntu 14.04 else wait for 16.06
<diddledan> 16.04**
<jvturner> diddledan: you're right, but I was told to get a vagrant box running apache, mysql, php7 and drupal 8
<diddledan> jvturner, then follow the instructions of whomever gave you those requirements
<jvturner> diddledan: those that set requirements are often of little help
<jvturner> I've been assigned to find out how to do it, and so I'm here for advice from those that are more experienced than I
<daftykins> and we said no 12.04 :)
<diddledan> the only way you'll get PHP7 with an Ubuntu VM is to use the pre-release 16.04
<jvturner> daftykins: I know, I said I am good with going higher, but the vbox I found was a 12.04
<jvturner> I wasn't aware that PHP7 wouldn't work on anything but 16.04
<diddledan> (unless you start futzing about with random PPAs ofc)
<jvturner> oh ok
<jvturner> well, I will let them know that php7 is out until I can get 16.04
<turova>  Hello, I installed cuda onto ubuntu 15.10 and after installing bumblebee, it broke my X server. I tried to purge bumblebee and nvidia and can't seem to figure out a way to reset it. Every time I delete xorg.conf and reboot, it comes back with a "Screen 0 'nvidia'" setup that brings me back to low graphics mode. anyone know what I can do to rid myself of this mess without reinstalling ubuntu?
<jvturner> 16.06
<turova> how do I find out what is recreating xorg.conf?
<daftykins> jvturner: no you can get 16.04 fine just now, it's just in beta or something as it's out at the end of April
<jvturner> daftykins: ah, gotcha, I'll just tell them to be patient for 16.04 in late April and I'll use 14.04 and PHP 5.6 for now
<jvturner> so I guess my goal is to learn how to setup vagrant with a vbox working as I need it to
<jvturner> btw, should I should for ubuntu 14.10?
<daftykins> 14.10 is EOL.
<jvturner> ok. I never got why the x.10 version would be EOL before the x.04 version
<diddledan> 15.04 is EOL, 15.10 isn't
<diddledan> 14.10 is EOL, 14.04 isn't because it's an Lts
<diddledan> LTS*
<diddledan> so. 14.04 (LTS) active, 14.10 EOL, 15.04 EOL, 15.10 (current) active
<Bashing-om> jvturner: 12.04 - 14.04 - 16.04 All LTS releases .. see, every 2 years is a release supported for 5 years .
<grkblood_> is there a special way to assign a mac address in /etc/network/interfaces for wlan0?
<grkblood_> hwaddress ether doesnt seem to work
<daftykins> grkblood_: they have one physically, why do you want to set one?
<grkblood> because im doing something that requires it
<NoCode> Hi, I've installed from the minimal iso. My intention is to install Cinnamon. Cinnamon is installed. Lightdm is installed also, I try to log in, it says, "Failed to load session Cinnamon".
<jvturner> Bashing-om: k, just makes me want to avoid the x.10 altogether
<FunkyELF> about this ZFS stuff thats all over the news.  I've read it several places that ZFS and containers are a match made in heaven but they didn't elaborate.  Whats going on there?
<Danielh90> CentOS or ubunut?
<Danielh90> ubuntu*
<Danielh90> for server
<daftykins> ask in #linux - this channel is for ubuntu.
<reisio> FunkyELF: zfs would be everyone's favorite FS du jour, except it has a terrible license so you may as well use btrfs instead
<daftykins> the fact you want to run minecraft makes that decision pointless :)
<reisio> there's always minetest
<humbot> \o/
<reisio> /o\
<Danielh90> I downloaded  ubuntu server and it says amd64 but I'm going to install this on a intel proceeser that that matter?
<daftykins> no, both intel and AMD use the amd64 architecture (kinda)
<Danielh90> "ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64"
<reisio> Danielh90: 'amd64' is the name of the architecture for the vast majority of 64-bit computing, including intel-based
<Danielh90> Oh Ok
<FunkyELF> so what is it about ZFS that makes it well suited for containers?
 * ubuntu_ 
<reisio> FunkyELF: I think they're just using it to draw attention to their containers stuff
<reisio> it's generally well suited for use as an FS
<reisio> ...or would be, again, if its license weren't awful
<FunkyELF> The ones advocating that there is not an incompatibility make some good points.  Clearly one is not derivative of the other if they were developed separately.
<dax> I think there are reasonable arguments in both directions. I also think this is probably better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<reisio> FunkyELF: it can be debated a lot, but the fact remains they chose that license specifically so this would not happen
<Paddle> hello people. does anyone here have any experience with backbox?
<daftykins> Paddle: it's not supported here.
<daftykins> ask in their channel
<jp99> Hi, I installed webalizer and moved it into www/html.. when i ran sudo webalizer i tsaid creating output in current directory, , histroy file not found, and now it says WARNING, trucnating oversized hostname (bad record 1)  Any ideas? do i wait?
<daftykins> you don't put a binary in a web server documentroot...
<Paddle> ok thanks. I tried that but am unable to connect to irc.autistici.org/9999
<Paddle> which I think is their server
<daftykins> Paddle: that doesn't make their distro supported by us - it means you need to read up on IRC.
<Bashing-om> !backbox | Paddle
<ubottu> Paddle: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Paddle> ok thanks
<jp99> Following these instructions:ou might have noticed that during the install process, webalizer directory has been created on /var/www/ path, we need to move it to /var/www/html so that apache may serve it fine.
<heeen> I'm installing ubuntu onto a usb stick on a macbook, but it does not show in the bootloader - any idea how to debug it
<heeen> the live stick does show in the bootloader
<daftykins> by that you mean holding option after the chime?
<heeen> but not the target usb disk
<heeen> yes
<daftykins> i'd bet GRUB wasn't installed right
<heeen> neither of them show in the startup disk tool on osx
<daftykins> nah, not surprising
<heeen> sometimes it even shows two EFI options in the bootloader, but only if the live stick is present
<totorystal> daftykins agree
<heeen> if I remove the live stick, both disappear
<daftykins> yeah because the ubuntu image on flash drive will be EFI boot capable as well
<heeen> so how can I fix it
<daftykins> boot the live session again in the mode you installed from, then install GRUB to just the partition of it - not the whole disk
<heeen> do I need to bless the drive or something
<daftykins> then you could checkout rEFInd or rEFIt whichever was the new one, to handle booting
<heeen> which partition -the efi partiton?
<daftykins> that would depend on the version of OS X and the age of the machine you have
<daftykins> well it depends if you installed as EFI or legacy
<heeen> I'm fine with holding alt for the boot manager
<heeen> it has an efi partition
<daftykins> perhaps you didn't boot and install as EFI the first time.
<heeen> the live stickshows as efi boot
<daftykins> yeah but you have to have booted and installed from it in said mode
<daftykins> maybe blessing is relevant, have you looked up any pertinent guides?
<daftykins> again, depends on OS X version and system age
<heeen> I googled around a bit
<heeen> but all of the guides are pretty useless
<heeen> I had it working at one point
<heeen> somehow it broke
<daftykins> i do so enjoy you question askers who give the full story at the beginning
<heeen> I think there was some step that added an entry to the nvram or something
<heeen> well I reinstalled and it still does not work
<heeen> fwiw this is el capitan on a 2012 mba
<dyc3> hey, so im running an apache server with php, and yesterday my virtual hosts were working perfectly. i go to test them again today, and one returns a 500 error, and i have no idea how to troubleshoot it. Any ideas? Yes, i turned it off and on again, twice.
<daftykins> lol turning off and on
<daftykins> read the apache logs.
<dyc3> oh
<dyc3> found it
<dyc3> "Call to undefined function"
<shlant> hi all. I created a bunch of zombie ssh processed because I was using ~. to exit sessions. How do I go about killing them? I tried restarting ssh service but it didn't work
<shlant> reboot?
<daftykins> kill PIDs to unused PTSs?
<heeen> damn it
<heeen> grub got installed onto my main disk instead of the usb drive
<heeen> and it does not boot osx
<heeen> just sits there with the cli
<daftykins> so use the boot menu (holding option) to pick the OS X entry and boot up fine
<daftykins> that's how it works on macs
<uruk7> hola gente
<uruk7> tengo un pequeño problemilla con falta de la memoria del disco duro para el /home habria alguna manera de solucionar eso ya sea cambiar la ubicacion del home a otro disco o hacer un clean de la .cache?
<Raku> I'm having an issue getting my phone's storage to mount, when I plug it in dmesg just prints "Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?" over and over again, and lsusb actually hangs until I unplug it after which it displays the usb devices not including the phone
<Bashing-om> !es | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ariel_17> uruk7: Hola
<ariel_17> uruk7: instalá gparted
<daftykins> Raku: android?
<uruk7> ariel_17 pero que es mejor hacer un clean o pasar el home a otro disco?
<ariel_17> uruk7: con esa herramienta vas a poder cambiar el tamaño de la partición home. Quizás tengas que cambiar el tamaño de particiones aledañas
<ariel_17> uruk7: yo nunca intenté cambiar la localización de home a otro directorio. Lo dejaría como último recurso
<squinty> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Raku> daftykins, Galaxy S5
<daftykins> Raku: tried a USB 2.0 port if you have it in a 3.0 etc?
<Raku> I've tried every port on the comp
<daftykins> sounds like a bad cable then
<uruk7> ariel_17: pero puedo hacer eso sin dañar mis ficheros?
<Raku> It's in usb 2.0 mode currently, and it acts the same way on 2.0 ports, switching it to 3.0 mode makes the phone be not detected as if I had unplugged it
<Raku> It only doesn't work on this box, done it across a linux mint install and this xubuntu install
<uruk7> ariel_17: se trata de redimensionar no?
<d87x123> Hi
<Raku> Cable works fine on windows for example, I've tried a different cable for good measure though with no success
<d87x123> xD
<d87x123> LOL
<d87x123> I 2 OP 4 U
<xangua> Raku: what Ubuntu release?
<d87x123> im oin 0.16.01
<Madhumper69> how do i remove ppa - ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa and all its packages im sure its intefearing with my system?
<daftykins> Raku: guess it's game over
<d87x123> 0.15.01
<daftykins> !ppapurge | Madhumper69
<ubottu> Madhumper69: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<d87x123> :)
<Raku> xangua, wily
<daftykins> Madhumper69: is this you refusing to reinstall from earlier? if not, why did you add that PPA?
<Madhumper69> i figured out that ppa is the problem
<xangua> Raku: should mount your internal storage, and what Android version?
<Raku> 5.0
<daftykins> Madhumper69: you claimed it was a fresh install, you should've said
<Madhumper69> and i want to wait for 16.04 lts in april ;)
<Madhumper69> or 16.10 whatever it is...
<Raku> Doesn't do that, in thunar it hangs until I unplug the phone, then it gives me mtp device not found error
<daftykins> Madhumper69: it won't help your old hardware.
<xangua> Raku: did you set the phone to use MTP?
<Madhumper69> look its same type of issue im habing and i know i installed that ppa http://askubuntu.com/questions/723438/the-following-packages-have-unmet-dependencies-and-could-not-initialize-package
<daftykins> Madhumper69: i already linked you to ppapurge, to get rid of it
<daftykins> so chop chop!
<Madhumper69> yes thanks
<Madhumper69> thanks for the quick response .. im tring this now...
<Raku> xangua, That's the default, that's what makes it bug out like this, setting it to mtp 3.0 breaks it completely(phone isn't detected) and ptp acts the same as normal mtp
<Raku> Hmm, using this micro usb which is strictly 2.0 makes it act a little less wonky, phone never mounts though
<daftykins> i didn't think thunar properly supported MTP
<daftykins> maybe try a better file manager
<Raku> Now I'm getting this in dmesg though 'usbfs: process 2553 (pool) did not claim interface 0 before use'
<Raku> It isn't specific to thunar
<Raku> I've had it act up this same way in nemo as well
<daftykins> how about nautilus, for fun...
<snowgoggles> Raku: install exfat-utils exfat-fuse ....your android sd might be formated as exfat
<daftykins> snowgoggles: android devices haven't been mounted directly for many years.
<daftykins> they are accessed via MTP
<Raku> External sd is, internal isn't though, in any case that's not related to the error
<Raku> Tried it for kicks though, same problem
<Raku> Thunar errors with "failed to open MTP device" and then I get the "didnt claim interface 0" in dmesg
<Madhumper69> OMG it worked!!!!!
<daftykins> shock horror
<daftykins> Madhumper69: pro tip for future - give volunteers the full story about little 'tweaks' you make ;)
<Madhumper69> well after finding this site i noticed
<Madhumper69> what i did
<Madhumper69> from now on i will keep logs of what i do as im a noob
<daftykins> Madhumper69: also don't add PPAs willy nilly, they're not clever
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Madhumper69> that way i can undo... once change at a time
<Madhumper69> yeah that ppa was for my video drivers i believe
<Madhumper69> it removed 915 blah blah wich is linked to my hd 2000 drivers... now all works
<daftykins> you have intel, so you don't need any - plus that PPA is bad
<Madhumper69> yeah for sure
<Madhumper69> you think after a reboot it may fix the driver issue?
<MannyLNJ> I'm back with more SAMBA issues. I am trying to connect from one Ubuntu System to a share on another using nautilis and now I get the message Unhandled error message: Software caused connection abort
<daftykins> you would reboot after getting xserver-xorg-video-intel reinstalled
<Madhumper69> on it sir, ty
<mekhami> this is more of a unix question but can i 'pipe' the processes from pgrep into kill so i can just with one command kill all instances of something
<heeen> mekhami: use xargs
<mekhami> so something like
<mekhami> pgrep skype | xargs kill
<mas> de
<mekhami> what about kill `pgrep skype`
<daftykins> mekhami: or you know, you could use "killall"
<jameser> hello
<albertfix> help with installation of pre compiled Grb2 in Mint Linux 17.2
<Bashing-om> !mint | albertfix
<ubottu> albertfix: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<albertfix> cheers clicked wrong .. Thanks
<Penorsaurus> Hi
<Penorsaurus> I am having a bit of an issue with rsync
<Penorsaurus> copying the permissions from the source into the destination
<Penorsaurus> my rsync command is D:\Utility\Cygwin\bin\rsync.exe -rt --delete --verbose "/source" "/destination"
<piero> Hello! I have two ethernet interfaces, each one connected to a different adsl modem (two adsl connections with 2 different ISPs). I use just one computer, I dont need to share these connections with another machine. Which is the easiest way to balance the traffic?
<Penorsaurus> I'd like to preserve the destination's existing permissions
<Bashing-om> Penorsaurus: " D:\Utility\Cygwin\bin\rsync.exe " : A Windows machine ?
<Penorsaurus> correct.
<Bashing-om> Penorsaurus: The Windows channel would be more knowledgeable .
<Penorsaurus> they wouldn't really
<Penorsaurus> seeing as rsync is not a native windows functionality
<daftykins> piero: have one use one - and you use the other :P
<daftykins> Penorsaurus: trying to use it on Windows is hilariously wrong
<Penorsaurus> daftykins, name a better tool for windows that does what rsync does.
<daftykins> nope, 'cause this isn't Windows support!
<Penorsaurus> I'm not asking for windows support.
<Penorsaurus> I am asking for rsync support which is offered by ubuntu.
<dax> *sigh*
<dax> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support.
<dax> rsync on Windows is not Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Penorsaurus, man rsync will guide you
<dax> Therefore, we do not offer technical support for it.
<daftykins> you are using a Windows executable, that is NOT ubuntu support
<Penorsaurus> the fact that its on windows is irrelevent. The question pertains to parameters passed to rsync.
<daftykins> Penorsaurus: get a sensible nickname and go to the right place.
<Penorsaurus> cfhowlett, Thanks.
<cfhowlett> Penorsaurus, happy2help!
<Madhumper69> what does this mean? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Madhumper69> xserver-xorg-video-intel: Depends: xorg-video-abi-15 but it is a virtual package
<Madhumper69> what does this mean? The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-video-intel: Depends: xorg-video-abi-15 but it is a virtual package how can i install xserver-xorg.....?
<cwons> hello
<Madhumper69> resolved my issue... to quiet in here... had to help myself :P
<Madhumper69> hey cwons
<cwons> testing out irssi
<cwons> I'm a bit of a linux noob
<Madhumper69> yeah same here, i been doing really well, i fixed alot of stuff :D cwons use xchat its best for irc client
<Raku> Nahhh, weechat is best
<cwons> why is that?
<Raku> If you're going to suggest gui use hexchat, xchat is rather old
<cwons> ooh, competing opinions!  You two must fight to the death!  Go!
<Madhumper69> lol well, it all depends on what you use rather, i like xchat its nice and clean
<cwons> I decided to try irssi because it runs in the terminal(if I am understanding that correctly)
<Raku> hexchat=fork of xchat
<Madhumper69> i did a search for best irc clients theres some good articles
<hggdh> you can try weechat
<cwons> what is weechat like?
<Raku> Similar to irssi
<hggdh> cureses-based. Pretty good for me, at least
<hggdh> curses*
<Madhumper69> woohoo i fixed my first dependancy mess ... proud noob :P
<cwons> curses-based?
<cwons> nice job, Maphump!
<hggdh> cwons: command-line
<cwons> ohh, ok
<Madhumper69> thanks... i finally was able to install intel drivers had to remove some stuff intefearing with what i wanted to install and its working
<Madhumper69> and fixed all my ppa issues... no more ppa manual entries dangerous....ugh
<cwons> Madhumper69: you are practically a l33t haxx0r now!
<Madhumper69> yeah i feel like it
<Madhumper69> proud of myself this is week 2 and i have done alot, installed apche webserver with website and have vpn as cron job
<Madhumper69> had to edit xorg.conf and read alot of logs
<Madhumper69> i love it!
<Madhumper69> have a plex server and transmission server running of vpn so i dont get no torrent letters from isp ;)
<cwons> I've been using for a couple months, and I only sort of know what you are talking about!
<cwons> so you must be advanced! :P
<Madhumper69> yeah its always a learning curve.... google is your friend! and as last resort this channel is helpful
<Madhumper69> well now im getting familiar with the var logs and stucture of ubuntu
<cwons> whats a var log?
<exedore6> cwons: It’s a location. the /var/log
<Madhumper69> where all your logs go pretty much.... something is broken or dont work you can look in var for logs find some answers
<exedore6> cwons: Where most logfiles go.
<cwons> cool
<Madhumper69> now im going to do a backup just incase i break anything... to many hours put into this server lol
<cwons> lol, probably a good plan!
<Madhumper69> thast going to be another challenge ^^
<Madhumper69> once i get lil better i will remove graphical interface and xrdp and run straight from terminal im almost there
<Madhumper69> :)
<cwons> I've been using i3.  I've come to really like it
<Madhumper69> what is i3
<cwons> a tiling window manager
<cwons> I think ubuntu's default is called Unity
<cwons> which works a lot like windows
<cwons> the thing I am using is much less like windows
<cwons> it completely changes the UI
<Madhumper69> yeah ubuntu default is unity kool ill have to look into i3 just for curiosity
<cwons> but I like how efficiently space is used on the screen, and you have a lot of control over it
<cwons> it's very different
<Madhumper69> wow that looks bad ass all code
<Madhumper69> i saw pics in google images...
<cwons> well, those are probably terminals you are seeing
<Delvien> i3+mate is best of both worlds
<cwons> it still runs in x
<cwons> what is mate?
<Delvien> mate is a fork of gnome2.x
<cwons> ohhhh
<Delvien> updated for modern code and stuff
<Madhumper69> kool
<Agent281> i3 looks like monad
<Agent281> do you know if it is similar?
<Delvien> its similar
<Agent281> makes sense. i3 looks a bit prettier
<Delvien> I love i3.
<cwons> I'm really enjoying i3
<cwons> I'm told it's lighter-weight than gnome
<Delvien> Madhumper69: cwons Agent281 my current i3+mate.  still working on my gtk theme
<Delvien> http://i.imgur.com/xaACzA5.png
<Agent281> looks nice
<Agent281> very clean
<Madhumper69> perty
<cwons> what irc client are you using?
<Delvien> irssi
<cwons> looks sooooo much nicer than mine
<cwons> mine is a mess
<Raku> Ya numix
<Delvien> default is a mess :P
<cwons> what did you change about it?
<Delvien> mostly a theme, and small tweaks
<Raku> Lol you think yours is a mess you should see my weechat layout
<Delvien> most of the colors are from mate-terminal, the formatting of it is irssi
<cwons> the formatting is from irssi?  I thought you said you were using irssi?
<cwons> how did you get everything all spaced nicely?  Mine is all together in a big block
<Delvien> cwons one sec, ill just upload my .irssi and you can drop it into your home folder after you back up yours
<cwons> that is very kind of you!
<Raku> This is my mess of a weechat layout http://puu.sh/nyP6O/dfba2f94cb.jpg
<cwons> Raku: that still looks a hundred times nicer than mine
<afrokarlsson> hitler borns in 27 mai
<Delvien> cwons http://s000.tinyupload.com/download.php?file_id=06691712196156368047&t=0669171219615636804732717
<Delvien> cwons youll have to add your usr info and your autoidentify un pw back in, i removed it from the config for obvious reasons
<cwons> oohh, this might be above my paygrade
<cwons> Any chance you could explain how you changed the formatting?
<cwons> Is it an irssi change or a terminal change?
<Geo> Is it bad to use the same signed cert for email and web servers running on the same host?
<Raku> I can't get notify-send to work over ssh with x11 forwarding for the life of me, It worked on my previous install I'm not sure what's changed in this that's not letting it work
<Delvien> Raku: youre using ssh -x "server" right?
<Delvien> sorry -X, not sure if its case-sensitive
<Raku> ssh -X
<Raku> Ya it is
<Raku> I do ssh comp 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."'
<Raku> And ssh -X comp 'notify-send "test message"'
<Raku> I don't get any error but nothing comes up on the machine(comp)
<Raku> I tried strace and gdb and got nothing of any significance
<Raku> I guess I could check the ssh log
<Delvien> Raku: you did make sure notify-send works on the server machine?
<Raku> Server machine=the one I want the notification to appear on yes?
<Delvien> yes, the machine you are running the ssh -X foo, is the client, your recieving machine is the server
<Delvien> ei*
<Raku> Ya
<Raku> Taking earlier example
<Raku> ssh comp 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."'
<Raku> That results in nothing on server
<Raku> But
<Raku> If I run that command
<Raku> DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."
<heeen> daftykins: what is a live image doing differently so that it shows up in the boot manager
<Raku> Works fine on server machine
<Raku> Notification shows and whatnot
<Geo> Is it bad to use the same signed cert for email and web servers running on the same host?
<heeen> where is a good place to ask questions about dual booting osx and ubuntu/linux
<Delvien> Roku thinking..
<Delvien> Raku: ssh into the remote host, and run "w" is the user name using :0 as your command is sending to?
<cfhowlett> !mac | heeen
<ubottu> heeen: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Delvien> as the user name*
<Delvien> no wait.. is the user name was right.. man im tired
<Raku> No it isn't
<Raku> This is the output
<Raku> http://puu.sh/nyRS0/6f9cc58031.png
<Delvien> Raku:  "josh :0" it is using :0 :P
<Raku> Well
<Delvien> so thats not the problem... hmm
<Raku> Ya lol, I thought you mean the actual ssh one
<Raku> Sorry :P
<Delvien> "***system restart required *** is a bit troubling :P
<Raku> If you want some context for my use of this, I have weechat on remote server, and so to get notifications on this comp that I use mosh from to use weechat, I use a script that uses ssh and libnotify
<Raku> That's just ubuntu being dramatic
<Raku> Apparently it wants me to reboot after like, any software upgrade or installation
<Delvien> Raku: if thats the case, shouldnt you be reversing the way you are sending the notify-send? you should be sending the command to your comp, FROM the remote server
<Delvien> or am i just confused as to where you are actually running the command?
<Raku> Yes
<Delvien> is @debian your server?
<Delvien> or josh-pc?
<Raku> @debian
<Delvien> ok, on @debian, run "w"
<Delvien> lol nvm
<Raku> @debian has weechat open, and then sends the notify-send to my comp
<Raku> so ssh -X comp "notify-send 'notification'"
<Delvien> dont do -X
<Raku> It doesn't make a difference if I don't
<Delvien> -X is x forwarding, if you are running a command via script from the @debian to the @josh-pc you would literally reroute it to @debian
<Delvien> or nothing would show
<Delvien> so from @debian > ssh comp 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."'
<Raku> None of these result in a notification popping up on the comp http://puu.sh/nySfh/e1478de09c.png
<Raku> This exact script that used ssh -X did work before, it's not something new that isn't working and I'm trying to make it work, it's not working with this new ubuntu install
<Delvien> Raku: im going to bring up a vm to test this really fast. reboot @debian to see if that may, in some odd way, be the culprit
<Delvien> Raku: I get it, but the -X shouldnt be needed, because -X makes command sent to the host, display on the client
<Raku> It should not be needed, no
<Raku> But, this script has always had that -X in it and it displayed the notifications fine before on previous linux mint xfce install
 * ubuntu 
 * ubuntu 
 * trr 
<dax> trr: is there something we can help you with, or are you planning to just emote randomly as you have been recently?
<dax> because i would not really recommend continuing to do so
<HanKtheRobot4> http://cdn.phys.org/newman/gfx/news/hires/2013/tocreateasup.jpg
<HanKtheRobot4> Ai
<cfhowlett> HanKtheRobot4, this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic.
<Madhumper69> this is exactly the problem i am facing... i cannot get my hd 2000 drivers to work apperently i need to update to 14.10 i am currently running 14.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/601088/distribution-not-supported-error-when-trying-to-install-intel-graphics-installer
<MannyLNJ> I'm back with more SAMBA issues. I am trying to connect from one Ubuntu System to a share on another using nautilis and now I get the message Unhandled error message: Software caused connection abort
<Madhumper69> if i update im sure it will mess stuff?
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, yes.   especially since 14.10 is end of life and no longer supported.
<Madhumper69> i shold just wait till 16.10 LTS in april?
<Delvien> Raku: just tested mine.. it works on my machine
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, no.  16.04 is the LTS released in april
<Madhumper69> WOOPS yeah, then it should work?
<Delvien> Madhumper69: 16.04 is the LTS
<MannyLNJ> cfhowlett, Does that mean 14.04.43 LTS os also EOL?
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, *should*
<Madhumper69> does that mean i have to reinstall everything? if i upgrade will it erease all conf files etc...?
<MannyLNJ> cfhowlett, i mean 14.04.4 LTS
<cfhowlett> MannyLNJ, no.  LTS releases are supported for years on the desktop
<Raku> Delvien, Ya that's the odd part is it should work, everything says it should be working, I'm not sure what the problem is
<cfhowlett> MannyLNJ, 14.04 is supported until 2019
<Raku> I guess only other thing to try is reboot server\
<Raku> Brb...
<Delvien> Raku: God speed
<Madhumper69> im little new to ubuntu i never upgraded ubuntu before just a fresh install? what happens say i was to update from 14.04 to whatever... ?
<MannyLNJ> cfhowlett, good to know I will be on new hardware by then
<cfhowlett> MannyLNJ, I should hope so :)
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: 14.04 will upgrade to 16.04 but its still in developing phase
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, 1.  non-LTS releases have only 9 months of support.
<Madhumper69> yes i know that but will that erease all data? like fresh install if i were to update in the future?
<cfhowlett> 2. bleeding edges are bloody.  my advice: unless you truly *need* the latest, greatest shiny stuff, use LTS
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: you can save your /home on upgrades or new installs
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, set up a /home and you should be able to upgrade without risk to your data -- which, of course, you will backup before installing/upgrading anyway
<Madhumper69> ill have to reinstall apache all that stuff etc..?
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, not on direct upgrade, yes on new install.
<Madhumper69> ah ok
<Madhumper69> normally when u upgrade u need to upgrade to each individual release and cannot jump from 14.04 to 16.04 right?
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, false.
<somsip> Madhumper69: LTS upgrades work from LTS to LTS. But 16.04 is not yet out so it wont work now
<cfhowlett> you can jump from one LTS to the NEXT LTS
<cfhowlett> 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04
<ShinyObjects_> Hi guys - I have a 1 button mouse and would like to know if I can use control + click or the like to right click
<Madhumper69> i know that im just preparing because 14.04 and my gfx drivers dont work
<ShinyObjects_> Is that possible?
<dengxinjun> hello
<dengxinjun> Are you here?
<Madhumper69> if i update higher then 14.04 my drivers will work
<cfhowlett> dengxinjun, ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69, you *could* clean install 15.10 now then upgrade to 16.04 next month
<somsip> Madhumper69: and clean installs are often recommended over upgrades anyway
<lotuspsychje> ShinyObjects_: there is a package gpointing-device-settings but not sure if that will be able to emulate right mouse to a key
<Madhumper69> ok so it sounds like my best bet is to wait till april with new LTS release and clean install
<somsip> Madhumper69: that would be my advice
<dengxinjun> How do I install autodesk maya?
<Madhumper69> is there a launch date set yet in april?
<dengxinjun> How do I install autodesk_maya on my ubuntu mate
<cfhowlett> dengxinjun, ask autodesk how to install their proprietary product on linux
<somsip> Madhumper69: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Raku> Delvien, I made it back
<Madhumper69> thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> Madhumper69,
<Delvien> Raku: any progress?
<Raku> Nope
<Madhumper69> i guess i could always get another video card 50$ lol
<Madhumper69> meh ill just wait and reasses in april
<dengxinjun> Can I downloads ubuntu16.04?
<Raku> Reboot of server did nothing
<cfhowlett> worth considering: if your current LTS works, delay upgrading until the first point release, i.e. 16.04.1  which would be October.  I have found the upgrade path much less aggravating by using this method
<Delvien> Raku: its not asking for a password when your running that ssh command?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | dengxinjun,
<ubottu> dengxinjun,: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ShinyObjects_> Does anyone know how I can map ctrl+click to right click?
<Raku> Nope
<Raku> I use a key auth or whatever the term is, so no password
<Madhumper69> thanks for the info ubottu
<Delvien> Raku im at a loss then, not even sure where to go from here. Theres got to be something off with the configuration.
<Raku> Ya
<Raku> I have an extra command appended to it so it plays a sound, and that comes through
<Delvien> Raku: maybe its a bug with libnotify
<Raku> SO when you say my name like that I hear a ding but no notification
<Raku> I mean maybe, but the literal like copy paste command works fine if I run it on the machine
<Raku> So
<Raku> This is the script in question https://weechat.org/scripts/source/sshnotify.py.html/
<davido> that's sort of funny actually, "penguinguru has quit (Excess Flood)"
<Madhumper69> LMAO yep
<Madhumper69> silly penguins ;0
<davido> almost like "deathproof dies"
<Raku> I don't know how else to test this to see if it's some problem on my end, I did sudo apt-get --reinstall libnotify for good measure though
<Raku> I guess I could compile a new version or something
<Delvien> Raku: doing some searching, there was mention somewhere of dbus issues. but I think its more to do with this script and how old it is (its only been updated once in the last 5 years
<Raku> Can I have a link to take a look at these dbus issues?
<Delvien> Raku: thats the thing.. I see it in the google search's results description of the link, but I cant find the actual post.
<Raku> What's the link?
<Delvien> Raku: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=weechat+sshnotify+not+working&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 Specifically: ", notifications will no longer work because of dbus errors" third link down
<crazyhorse18> hi.. i want to encrypt a whole bunch of stuff before i back it up to another computer.. what should i be using?
<crazyhorse18> i'd prefer it that if part of the encrypted backup got currupted etc, i could still extract the non-currupted bit with the correct pass phrase
<Delvien> crazyhorse18: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Raku> Delvien, http://puu.sh/nyU8P/d6f753dbea.png
<Delvien> Raku: I see
<crazyhorse18> Delvien: is that similar to truecrypt, in that you create a volume?
<Delvien> crazyhorse18: from my understanding, you create a folder, encrypt it with this app, and then 'mount' it to decrypt it
<crazyhorse18> Delvien, it came up with a huge, this is not secure warning when i tried to install it
<Anthony-L> hi, how would i go about navigating my folders in the GUI?
<Anthony-L> i was a windows user.
<crazyhorse18> Anthony-L, click click, double click?
<ShinyObjects_> Ok well if anyone cares I finally just set an x key mapping to toggle my mouse button from being right click to left click
<ShinyObjects_> and vs vs
<ShinyObjects_> quick and easy shell script
<crazyhorse18> oh click on the filling cabinet icon on the top left
<ShinyObjects_> If anyone wants it, feel free to pm
<crazyhorse18> Anthony-L, or if you can get to a terminal window type nautilus
<Anthony-L> yea, but that doesn't show me my hard disk.
<Delvien> Anthony-L: what exactly are you trying to see?
<Anthony-L> my hard drive and explore it
<Madhumper69> if i install 16.04 beta will i be able to upgrade to lts without reinstalling my stuff?
<Delvien> Anthony-L: do you have more than 1?
<Anthony-L> just one
<xangua> Madhumper69: yes, for anything eke #ubuntu+1
<Anthony-L> ok, in windows you know how there's the C: drive?
<Delvien> Anthony-L: did you install ubuntu with the default settings when it came to partitioning?
<dax> ubottu: final | Madhumper69
<ubottu> Madhumper69: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<heshers> Madhumper69 yes
<Madhumper69> sweet
<heshers> Madhumper69 sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get install upgrade
<Raku> Anthony-L, the equivalent of looking at C: in windows is / (aka 'root directory')
<Delvien> Anthony-L: "Home" or "/home/yourusername" is your equivalent of "C:"
<Raku> Nah /home is more like the documents directory in windows
<Delvien> Raku: / is more like the equivilent of C:/Windows
<Madhumper69> <dax> ubottu: final | Madhumper69        .... what does that mean? dax?
<Delvien> equivalent*
<Anthony-L> okay, i have games installed and the steam application. how come i can't see all the in depth files and folders in those applications?
<Anthony-L> are files hidden with Ubuntu?
<Raku> I can agree with that, I wouldn't equate C: to /home though
<dax> Madhumper69: that was me instructing our factoid bot (ubottu) to tell you something. it triggered the following message from ubottu
<Madhumper69> ahhh lol ok
<Raku> Anthony-L, Those should be in ~/.steam/steam/SteamApps/common
<Delvien> Anthony-L: most file browsers in linux "hide" folders with a . before them. Such as .themes
<Anthony-L> raku, i understand that. how would i get there in the GUI?
<Delvien> Anthony-L: press Ctrl+h when your file browser is focused
<dax> keyboard shortcut to unhide them is probably alt-. or ctrl-h, depending on which one you're using
<Anthony-L> delvian! you did it!!
<Delvien> Anthony-L: Ctrl+L to open address bar, or simply click on the breadcrumb
<Anthony-L> how would i uninstall, lets say Xchat?
<Delvien> Anthony-L: sudo apt-get remove appname
<Delvien> in terminal
<Delvien> or use the software manager, whatever that is in unity
<arno_> hi. I have two bluetooth speakers. I can connect one at a time. I'd love to connect them both (for stereo). Is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> anth0ny_: xchat is not maintained anymore, install hexchat instead
<Delvien> arno_: are both speakers meant to be used at the same time?
<cfhowlett> Anthony-L, sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo apt install hexchat
<JamesT1995> hey guys...loking for a good ePub reader for Ubuntu...something simple like Adobe Digital Editions, but not as complicated as calibre...any ideas?
<xangua> JamesT1995: can't evince read it? Maybe comix
<arno_> Delvien: how can I know?
<xangua> I think there's an updated comix fork actually JamesT1995
<Delvien> arno_ well that is really dependant on how the speakers were designed. If they are mono speakers, you'd be hard pressed to get them working AS stereo
<arno_> Delvien: ok, thanks
<arno_> I guess they are independant, because they were in two boxes
<JamesT1995> xangua: i will look it up thank you
<Anthony-L> cfhowlett
<Anthony-L> can you pm me?
<cfhowlett> Anthony-L, done
<davido> At work I use Hangouts to communicate with other members of the team, some out of state.... Recently I've had the annoyance where if I have hangouts open in one firefox window, and then I open another firefox window, I may lose the ability to shift cursor focus from one instance to the other.
<xangua> davido: that's because the plugin steals the focus
<davido> it does, indeed.
<davido> and refuses to let go.  But it's not an issue between different tabs, only between different windows.
<davido> i'll have to see if the plugin misbehaves in chrome similarly.
<davido> i hate to switch browsers over something so seemingly trivial.
<Raku> Delvien, Do you maybe know of a channel that might be better suited for figuring this out?
<Delvien> Raku: is there a #weechat? :P
<Raku> Ya
<Raku> I'm in it lol, it's on this network
<Delvien> Raku: thats what I would suggest : P
<Raku> Since I can't even run the command and get it to work outside of weechat though, I don't think it's an issue with weechat
<Raku> It does make the connection and it does run the command, it just doesn't display anything on my end for some reason
<Raku> Delvien, Is there some sort of libnotify channel :P
<heshers> im on the 4.5 kernel on Ubuntu 16.04, how do i install the new amd gfx card drivers?
<xangua> ! Xenial | heshers
<ubottu> heshers: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hiya> Would the new Ubuntu 16.04 ship with full free kernel like Debian and have Gnome by default?
<heshers> Unity 7 or Unity 8 default
<xangua> hiya: no, for a gnome shell default install try Ubuntu GNOME edition
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | hiya
<ubottu> hiya: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hiya> ok
<heshers> well how would i install the new gfx card drivers for amd on Linux 4.5?
<baizon> heshers: https://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<heshers> baizon there is only the microcode driver for the cpu under there
<heshers> ever since upgradeing to 4.5
<newer1> Anybody here?
<hateball> !help| newer1
<ubottu> newer1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Justkidding> Hello
<linux_> Anybody here?
<linux_> I have some question..
<linux_> I have some questions..
<Raku> !help | Linux_
<ubottu> Linux_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linux_> Sorry
<linux_> I'm new here
<Guest17776> hi linux
<linux_> hi
<linux_> nice to meet you
<Guest17776> you as well.
<Guest17776> are you having problems?
<crossing-styx> Hi all, anyone have information on why apt-get is Reading Package Lists reaaaally slowly? From what I can tell it's not a network issue, as the package lists are being read locally.
<Anthony-L> hi, i have a question...
<cfhowlett> !ask | Anthony-L
<ubottu> Anthony-L: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anthony-L> i've been getting PSODs and i noticed it doesn't crash anymore if i unplug my PSU from the plug in the back and let the mobo light turn off completely.
<monkey_> How can a computer crash if its not plugged in...
<broof> he's saying after shutting down each time i believe
<broof> anthony are you hibernating/sleeping instead of shutting down?
<broof> hibernate doesn't work well or at all in my experience
<ScorpionJack> I think hibernate works as intended just like how a bear hibernates... becomes unresponsive for a few months unless woken up too early and is then only semi-functional
<Anthony-L> i don't put it into hybernate.
<Anthony-L> hibernate*
<new0> hi all, i think i have bug in ubuntu 14.04 gnome. the time display from right to left instead hh:mm it's mm:hh hot to fix it?
<Anthony-L> let me put it this way, i go to restart and i crash and have to power down completely, unplug the mobbo, and then it works.
<Anthony-L> well, i have another issue.
<Anthony-L> how would i go about adding scroll lock function?
<Anthony-L> i have an illuminated keyboard and the scroll button is the on/off function.
<Anthony-L> scroll lock*
<broof> uhh
<broof> like the "scroll lock" key is the key that the manufacturer has decided is also the keyboard's LED power on/off button?
<Anthony-L> yes sir
<broof> i would buy a new keyboard made by someone who isn't an idiot
<Anthony-L> it's actually typical.
<Anthony-L> it works in windows.
<Anthony-L> :P
<broof> why not add a separate power key?
<broof> what keyboard is this?
<Anthony-L> cm storm
<Anthony-L> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock
<Anthony-L> i think i found a fix
<Anthony-L> can someone confirm this or should i just try it?
<broof> why not just try it?
<Anthony-L> broof, do you see the first answer?
<Anthony-L> can you walk me through that? i dont entirely understand it.
<Anthony-L> it's tell me #back up your symbols file...
<Anthony-L> that makes no sense.
<broof> why doesn't that make sense
<Anthony-L> broof, i'm super new to linux.
<broof> it's in case you make a mistake
<Anthony-L> i have no idea what i'm doing.
<broof> the author is telling you to fix the problem by editing a file
<broof> if, for some reason, this makes things worse for you, it would be nice to be able to go back to how things were before
<broof> you would do this by restoring from your copy of the symbols file
<Anthony-L> yes, but he's assuming everyone knows how to do that and i don't.
<hilx> Anthony-L, this line is a comment. this is what the first command does
<broof> anthony, for example, my symbols file is stored at "/usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us"
<broof> i would make a copy of this by running the command "sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us ~/symbols_backup"
<broof> this copies the original file at the location i mentioned
<broof> the copy of the file would then be at "~/symbols_backup"
<broof> that means that if you open your home directory, the file "symbols_backup" is the backup file
<broof> in linux, ~ is a replacement for your home directory so you can use it like you would any other directory. you will probably see lots of references to this so it's good to know.
<broof> so now, if i follow his instructions and then i run into problems, i would undo the changes he's suggesting by copying from the backup location to the original storage location
<Anthony-L> i'm just going to type 'sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us{,.distribution}'
<broof> i would do that by running this command: "sudo cp ~/symbols_backup /usr/share/X11/skb/symbols/us"
<broof> anthony, that probably will not work
<broof> it will not work for two reasons
<broof> first, you are not specifying a copy target
<broof> second, the path that he gave you is not meant to be used verbatim
<broof> for example, my symbols file is at "/usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us"
<broof> it is possible that your file is in a slightly different location based on your distribution
<broof> i would start by listing the files in that directory to see what you have, and pick the closest match
<broof> you can list the files in that directory by running: "sudo ls /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/"
<broof> can you give me the output of that command?
<Anthony-L> broof, do you have google+
<Anthony-L> ?
<Anthony-L> i'd like to share my screen with you.
<broof> i can't access it at the moment, feel free to direct message me though
<huwenfeng> Hi all, Is there anything/Filesystem/distributedFS that could just show a mount point/dir in the linux system, and whatever I put in that dir, the file is synced to other Node automatically? I just want to make the backup automatically.
<huwenfeng> and I could see how many node to sync to , and how is the sync status/progress from cli or a simple web interface.  Any clue about this kind of product? In Linux environment.
<NoCode> I'm getting "failed to load session Cinnamon" when trying to log in from lightdm. MATE works though.
<versebarker> pastapie: hi
<somsip> NoCode: what version of ubuntu are you running
<NoCode> somsip, 15.10
<NoCode> somsip, I've installed from minimal ISO.
<somsip> NoCode: how did you manage to get Cinnamon on there?
<NoCode> somsip, "sudo apt-get install cinnamon-desktop-environment
<NoCode> "
<NoCode> somsip, I've also configured APT so doesn't install all the suggested packages because I don't want to install 10,000 packages to bog down my system.
<NoCode> somsip, Kinda saddens me because I've installed MATE just fine. It works with all its limited glory like I've wanted. But I don't want to do this with MATE. I've done it with Gnome 2.6, years ago. Cinnamon is the new direction for me.
<gast> Hi
<zwarag> Any Idea why my boots take so long? DMESG dump here: http://pastebin.com/RswcrHvc
<gast> bye
<Myrtti> zwarag: note how on line 475 the number in square brackets is over 90 in comparison to previous lines
<zwarag> Yes, I've noticed that
<zwarag> Is it IPv6
<Jay_2554> can someone please check out my .bashrc file and tell me why cmatrix refuses to trigger? http://pastebin.com/bVY6R8Lm
<somsip> Jay_2554: it probably needs a display. You don't have one when bashrc is run
<Jay_2554> somsip, i'm sorry i dont understand what that means
<Jay_2554> the welcome screen commands run fine
<somsip> Jay_2554: actually, reading about it, it does seem to work in terminal. Ignore what I said
<Jay_2554> i had cmatrix working in mint this way no problem, and it worked for a while in kubuntu. but not now, no matter where i have tried putting it in the order of commands
<evils> whom i can connect to?
<humbot> do you actually have cmatrix ?
<faiz> hi
<faiz> can anyone here help me instal nvidia graphic card driver on ubuntu?
<faiz> I'm trying to install one for geforce 710M
<faiz> Wondering which package to install from here https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<faiz> for 710M
<Silenced> How to copy the files from the computer that i have ssh'ed into ?
<Silenced> to my local
<somsip> Silenced: usually easier doing from to local when not ssh'd in. eg: scp user@remote:/path/file ./
<Mia> hello channel -- does this channel also support ubuntu gnome ?
<somsip> Mia: ask the question and someone will answer if they can, though its a bit quiet at this time of day
<Mia> I have a problem - I'm trying to install ubuntu gnome 15.10 to virtualbox but I can't even start the live cd, I get "kernel panic" error
<somsip> !checksum | Mia (probably the first thing to check)
<ubottu> Mia (probably the first thing to check): To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mia> I see the splash, then the command line pops up with th kernel panic
<somsip> Mia: though it might be as simple as "You need hardware virtualization enabled in your PCs bios" https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=69136
<Mia> yeah it's enabled
<somsip> Mia: an accepted answer here, so one of these might have worked http://askubuntu.com/questions/406575/kernel-panic-when-booting-ubuntu-12-04-lts-in-virtualbox
<Mia> I've been testing other distros for the last few days somsip  everything worked so far except this one
<Mia> somsip, I'll do the checksum then download via torrent, maybe it's corrupt
<Mia> but yeah the video memory and ram are pretty okay
<Mia> (maxed them))
<somsip> Mia: kernel panic would be something more fundamental, especially on a minimal install
<Mia> somsip, like what
<spacecub> lo all
<Mia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME I'm downloading from here
<Mia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME/Non-LTS here to be more exact
<Mia> 64 bit one
<spacecub> i have xterm and uxterm installed, i want to cut and past :O)
<spacecub> past = paste
<somsip> Mia: memory issues are usually recoverable. Kernel panics are very, very fatal
<faiz> Lol i was ignored :/
<spacecub> do i need a different shell?
<Mia> hmm
<Mia> Oh wait I jus started the torrent, and it foudn the earlier file, and ws showing 99.9% somehow
<Mia> it queue and completed
<Mia> maybe somehow google chrome didn't finish the download properly
<somsip> spacecub: highlight with mouse to copy, middle click to paste (usually)
<somsip> Mia: I'd still go with simple checks first - checksum it
<somsip> Mia: and afk now
<Mia> somsip, the checksum.exe thing requests a checksum file
<Mia> which I don2t have
<spacecub> somsip: left to highlight and middle to copy?
<somsip> Mia: link on that page non-LTS you pasted
<Mia> also, should I use lvm ?
<somsip> spacecub: left to highlight and drag
<Mia> yes somsip I was trying to use the latest
<spacecub> l, guys, how do i get a root shell?
<anes> Dear friends, how to create a deb package using equivs-build for a python APP?
<spacecub> i know there is a command sudo -r or something :)
<faiz>  can anyone here help me instal nvidia graphic card driver on elementaryOS(fork of ubuntu)?
<faiz>    I'm trying to install one for geforce 710M
<faiz>   Wondering which package to install from here https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<faiz>    for 710M
<faiz>  Here : https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/533434/linux/current-graphics-driver-releases/
<faiz>  i can see that 304.131 is for  GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs
<Andeil> Hello guys :) Sorry to be of bother but i could use some assistance. Just installed ubuntu on an aging laptop of mine, and unfortunately my wireless networking will not work. Using wired at the moment. Could it be that i lack the appropriate drivers?
<zerox> hi
<spacecub> Andeil: hiya, im no expert b uttheres a tool that can allow use of windows drivers - ndiswrapper i think its called?
<zerox> irssi won't scroll in tmux?
<spacecub> sudo -i ?
<faiz>  can anyone here help me instal nvidia graphic card driver on ubuntu?
<faiz>    I'm trying to install one for geforce 710M Wondering which package to install from here https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa for 710M Here : https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/533434/linux/current-graphics-driver-releases/  i can see that 304.131 is for  GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs
<faiz>  But I'm not sure if 710M will come under 7 series
<Andeil> spacecub: alright, Ill look into that! Thank you sir!
<spacecub> k, whats my easiest text editor :)
<spacecub> i nee dto edit grub and i know theres an easy way and a hard way.
<Andeil> Does anyone know what would be the appropriate drivers for a: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter   ?
<zerox> irssi scroll issue in tmux under Ubuntu 2014.14: only last line updated.
<spacecub> visit broadcom website
<harushima> Поможите!
<harushima> Упала Юбунта http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=274241.0
<k1l> !ru | harushima
<ubottu> harushima: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<spacecub> leafpad - yay!
<Mia> when I check my internet connection on ubuntu (gnome) it shows retty okay (close to 100mbps) but when I do apt-get update or apt-get upgrade it's extremely slow
<Mia> takes around an hour to download 2 mb of data
<Mia> How can I fix this?
<bazhang> change mirrors Mia
<Mia> I did, I selected the best mirror
<Mia> this thing is running in a virtual machine (virtualbox), however I also run other distros in my virtualbox,
<Mia> only this one has this problem
<bazhang> Mia, just to be clear, what version of ubuntu, and which exact mirro, was it security
<Mia> bazhang, ubuntu gnome 15.10 64 bit
<Mia> mirror is ftp.uni-kassel.de/ubuntu/ubuntu
<bazhang> Mia, and the other part of my question
<Mia> what do you mean by "was it security"
<bazhang> Mia, there are differing software repositories
<bazhang> Mia, one of them is security
<afrokarlsson> hi
<Mia> hm I don2t know which one I jsut picked the fastest one through software center settings
<Mia> how can I check bazhang
<bazhang> Mia, so pastebin the command and show us the output, of this so called slow update/upgrade
<Mia> http://i.imgur.com/MUmN7BH.png
<Mia> ok bazhang onesec
<Mia> output is just a lot of "get:###" 's
<Mia> nothing more really
<Mia> do you still want it bazhang ?
<Mia> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/98ggdVkc
<Mia> this you can see
<fantyz> I'm having some problems with apt- what makes the "x" work in `apt-get install somepackage=1.x`?   I have one package it works with and another it doesnt
<Ben64> fantyz: why are you doing that
<fantyz> Ben64: To have apt catch updates to the package
<Ben64> that doesn't make sense
<Guest41935> X = something.
<Ben64> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest41935> try replace with *
<Ben64> will do updates, you don't need to specify versions
<fantyz> Ben64: In this concrete case I'm installing Cassandra. Most resent version is 3.0. I want 2.1. Currently its 2.1.15. I'd like it to update with regular apt-get upgrade when/if 2.1.16 comes
<fantyz> So I'd like to install cassandra=2.1.x
<Ben64> not seeing any cassandra in the repository
<Guest41935> cassandra=2.1.* will do
<fantyz> Its in:  http://debian.datastax.com/community
<Ben64> well then good luck
<Ben64> might want to see if they have any documentation on it
<fantyz> Guest14334: * seems to do the trick
<fantyz> Weird x also is working in one case though and the example they give is using x
<chotaz`w> I just erased my /boot partition by mistake writing mkfs.ext4 to the wrong disk, how can I recover it without freshintalling. I was thingking about mounting /dev/sda1 to /mnt/boot and generate a new initram and installing /config grub. Am I missing something?
<boris2015> Hello
<Ben64> chotaz`w: you need to reinstall kernels and grub, and then run grub-install probably too
<Guest69580> hi guys, any help on the fastest distro for a 64bit intel icore laptop?
<chotaz`w> Ben64, for now I tried 'update-initramfs -c -b /dev/sda1 -k all'
<bazhang> Guest69580, what ram
<boris_2015> Hi can anyone suggest graphics card that run well on Ubuntu?
<chotaz`w> Ben64, will update-initramfs suffice to get the latest kernel? after that I should just need to install/mkconfig grub?
<Guest69580> bazhang 4gb
<bazhang> lubuntu Guest69580
<bazhang> !lubuntu | Guest69580
<ubottu> Guest69580: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ben64> chotaz`w: no
<Guest69580> bazhang, thanks mate. much appreciated
<bazhang> boris_2015, just clear/ for what; gaming/youtube or other
<boris_2015> For gaming
<boris_2015> Sry about my bad English
<bazhang> boris_2015, such as steam?
<boris_2015> Yes sir
<bazhang> boris_2015, you could ask in #ubuntu-steam, or ask in the steam forums
<boris_2015> Ok
<sublimante> Ciao belli
<boris_2015> Thanks
<chotaz`w> Ben64, I might be too Arch biased and oversimplifying the procedure. What am I missing here?
<ph88> hey guys, i have a script that works when i launch it from the terminal but doesn't work when i start it with a launcher. While other similar scripts do work this way .. how can i debug this?
<hateball> boris2015: Anything nvidia. AMD drivers are not up to speed yet
<hateball> boris2015: and you can use this PPA for the latest drivers to get the most out of your nvidia card https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<bazhang> what does the script do exactly ph88
<ph88> bazhang, set an environment variable and then launch a problem
<boris2015> hateball: ty
<subliminale> bjr
<subliminale> vous parler francais
<subliminale> cava
<subliminale> comment faire pour metre son linux en windows
<Jordan_U> hateball: Please pastebin your script and your launcher (the contents of the .desktop file).
<hateball> Jordan_U: I do think you're addressing the wrong person good sir and/or madam
<bazhang> it was ph88
<EriC^^> and/or ?
<EriC^^> :D
<hateball> EriC^^: Well one does not want to offend anyone, better cover most bases
<EriC^^> yup
<afrokarlsson> im going over see width triplets and two dies, and after me gos over to see  c ardinal who had cheated by pope, and he thinks, that he gos over to see in te bishop skin width 2 girls one boy and two boys is hidden; they are fivers. Then cardinal dyes, and borns new pope and he gos over to see width 4 fivers and pope dies. Then twins dies. And  last is that 1 triplets  danced to death, and seamease twin divides
<bazhang> afrokarlsson, thats so offtopic here
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: he's been doing that for few days now
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<freshman> is Jay's here?
<freshman> i want him found
<Dirkos> I have a new installation with ubuntu but i need the nvidia drivers for the quadro 4000 card
<Dirkos> which one should i install through apt?
<yunchih> say hi
<hateball> Dirkos: You should be able to pick a driver through the Additional Drivers GUI
<NoCode> Hi, is there any way to get Cinnamon installed without all the resources it grabs? I just want a minimal Cinnamon install with the programs I already have installed.
<chotaz`w> How do I reinstall my current kernel to /boot ?
<bazhang> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> Found: cinnamon, cinnamon-common, cinnamon-control-center, cinnamon-control-center-data, cinnamon-control-center-dbg, cinnamon-core, cinnamon-dbg, cinnamon-desktop-data, cinnamon-desktop-environment, cinnamon-doc (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cinnamon&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.13-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<NoCode> cinnamon-core pulls in too much, too.
<bazhang> so just cinnamon
<bazhang> do a dry run with apt and see what it wants to install
<onicrom> hi, is there a channel dedicated to 16.04? i upgraded from 15.10 and im unable to login to X when i try gnome or unity, also installed unity8, icewm/xfce work fine
<hateball> onicrom: #ubuntu+1
<NoCode> bazhang, Yeah that seems to do it I think. Still almost 200mb
<bazhang> ok
<onicrom> thanks hateball
<NoCode> What's also weird is, minimal install. In the setup, manually zeroing the partitions which takes longer, doesn't achieve the same results as if I were to get the installation to format the partitions. So, if I manually zero the partition before formatting, my swap partition does not work, cryptswap tries to find it for 2 minutes before enabling the boot. ,
<NoCode> Makes me wonder if the installation creates set UUIDs for partitions automagically which it then uses when automatically formatting and getting the partitions ready for installation
<principia> Has anyone had the following error upon installing the distro:
<principia> GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.
<bazhang> which version of ubuntu principia
<_Exclusive> Anyone know what the purpose of the blacklist file in /usr/share/ssh/blacklist.RSA-2048 in the context of sshd-server?
<principia> 14(.04 I think?)
<bazhang> principia, did it ever run after the install
<principia> I found a fix, but I don't know why this would be a problem out of the box
<principia> Yes. frst thing i tried was rebooting. The problem was that my preferences were not getting saved.
<principia> The second post here fixed it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/558446/my-dconf-gsettings-installation-is-broken-how-can-i-fix-it-without-ubuntu-reins
<simon87> 	#moviegods
<ph88> hey guys, i have a script that works when i launch it from the terminal but doesn't work when i start it with a launcher. While other similar scripts do work this way .. how can i debug this?
<dersand> I removed all java-related files from /usr/lib/jvm/*. When i type java, it says i can download it from various packages. But when i try to install it from "apt-get install default-jdk" it says that it's already installed.
<principia> write a script like 'echo "this is working"' and see if it works with  a launcher.
<bazhang> ph88, what 'problem does it launch
<EriC^^> dersand: try apt-get install --reinstall
<ph88> bazhang, what are you asking me ?
<bazhang> ph88, you yourself said it 'launched a problem'
<ph88> eh sorry i don't remember saying problem
<bazhang> <ph88> bazhang, set an environment variable and then launch a problem
<ph88> oh it's a typo
<ph88> i mean and then launch a program
<bazhang> ok
<dersand> EriC^^: "sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory"
<dersand> EriC^^: also if i try to install a new package i get "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<humbot> in the launcher does it help to put: myscript 2>>myscriptlog
<bazhang> dersand, so close the other instances of apt
<bazhang> there can be only one
<hilx> .O( highlander )
<bazhang> both
<dersand> Alright fixed the lock. Here is: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall default-jdk | pastebinit" http://paste.ubuntu.com/15327231/
<Emru> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Emru: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Emru> I have a problem
<lotuspsychje> !details | Emru
<ubottu> Emru: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi MonkeyDust
<Emru> I have an Ubuntu server and I can't tether from my phone
<lotuspsychje> Emru: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might assist you better?
<Emru> Thanks
<chotaz`w> Ben64, I ended up booting up a wily64 vagrant machine, copying over the boot files incl memtest and installing grub again on the disk.
<chotaz`w> Ben64, I also had to fix /etc/fstab on the host to reflect the UUID change after formatting my boot partition
<theorized> hello there, i'm on ubuntu 15.10 and my webcam immage is upside down. I managed to fix it on skype but i can't do anything about web brwoser. I'm talking about web sites with video calls, google hangouts, firefox hello, and anything else. Can you help me?
<rilleh> Turn it upside down
<rilleh> I'm so sorry.
<theorized> rilleh, it's a laptop -.-
<popey> theorized: tried using guvcview to fiddle with settings? That's worked for me in the past
<MonkeyDust> theorized  is this useful? scroll down to the very last entry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210
<theorized> popey, guvcview has no effect on browser videocalls, i'm always upside down
<theorized> MonkeyDust, let me check
<popey> theorized: maybe move to Australia?
<popey> (sorry)
<theorized> MonkeyDust, i've already fixed skype. My problem is with web browser coz they do not preload v4l2convert.so
<alphis> anyone know why systemctl enable name.service FAILS yet systemctl start name.service works?
<theorized> popey, i should flip my house
<MonkeyDust> it's a good thing you don't *hear* everything upside down
<FOVi> hey
<TcatalunyaT> hey, can someone help me please?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<FOVi> yes
<TcatalunyaT> i have a problem with my virtual machine
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: describe your problem and maybe
<brainwash> alphis: maybe the service file does not have the [Install] part
<TcatalunyaT> its an ubuntu 14.04
<FOVi> ok
<TcatalunyaT> when i get on the start scren
<TcatalunyaT> lo log in
<TcatalunyaT> it gets stucked
<TcatalunyaT> i put the correct password
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: can you do this without hitting enter so often? it's kind of hard to follow
<theorized> MonkeyDust, with skype i fixed it using LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype but with firefox or chromium it doesn't work and it shows me this error: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored.
<popey> theorized: because you're loading a 32 bit binary on a 64-bit app
<TcatalunyaT> ok, "when i get on the start scren to log in, it gets stucked i put the correct password " and returns me to put the password again
<popey> theorized: whereas skype is a 32 bit app
<lotuspsychje> theorized: does cam show properly on cheese?
<theorized> popey, so how can i do it?
<popey> theorized: get a 64-bit build of v4l1compat.so
<popey> wherever you got that
<theorized> lotuspsychje, cheese is fine
<popey> theorized: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<FOVi> it's virtual box?
<popey> from the libv4l-0 package
<MonkeyDust> theorized  if you don't get an answer here, there are some 140 people in #firefox
<popey> theorized: note the path you're using is i386 (32 bit) and my path is x86_64 (64-bit)
<theorized> MonkeyDust, same thing with, chrome, chromium, midori, opera and so on
<popey> theorized: the "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" implies "oops, 32 bit lib on 64 bit app" - so yes, should be fixable
<theorized> popey, so should i tray to preload it?
<popey> yes, same as you did for skype
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: so its a linux guest on a ... what host?
<popey> but use the right lib this time ㋛
<FOVi> I had similar problem, before reinstall it on virtual box
<TcatalunyaT> its a virtual machine created on VMware Workstation the main sistem of the computer is w10
<theorized> popey, no errors this time, but it's still flipped
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: oh, i don't know vmware. maybe try something like lubuntu or ubuntu mate
<TcatalunyaT> Ben64:  it worked fine for months but when i turned off this weekend  and yestedray it started with that problem
<popey> theorized: :(
<FOVi> either me
<popey> theorized: I'm out of suggestions, sorry.
<popey> theorized: browser was completely closed though? No background processes running?
<TcatalunyaT> i'm gonna keep searching on forums but all the solutions i have found log in as a guest but i cant even a a guesst, as i have the same problem
<theorized> popey, i just check and unchek sono stuff on guvcview and now it works! You are the man, no one helped me in months!
<TcatalunyaT> ty Ben64  for ure time hope i cand fix it :S
<MonkeyDust> popepop	+1
<theorized> popey, for president
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: sounds like a graphics driver problem, but i'm not familiar with vmware really, you could probably get into a console with ctrl+alt+f1
<FOVi> you can access in terminal mode
<chotaz`w> Here's the dealy-o, I formatted my boot partition by mistake (/dev/sda1) and I had to copy over the boot images from a vagrant machine, then update-initramfs and grub-install and edit '/etc/fstab' to point at the correct UUID for /boot. Problem now is I have to input my disk encryption password twice when booting up, first via console and then via plymouth. How can I come around this?
<FOVi> may files from core be corrupted
<TcatalunyaT> Ben64:  yesi gan acces to the console doing that  but then it asks me for a user an a password
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: which you should know
<FOVi> yeah
<TcatalunyaT> yes Ben64  but when i put them it says incorrect
<Ben64> then it's incorrect
<FOVi> for sure
<popey> theorized: \o/
<TcatalunyaT> the ubuntu login is not the name it figures when u put the pasword on the start screen no ?
<Ben64> its your username and password
<TcatalunyaT> Ben64:  i have this http://s23.postimg.org/99b7lcz4r/problem.png
<theorized> popey, thank you so much
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: looks like your username might be "ubuntu"
<cryptomonk> Good morning
<cryptomonk> 16.04 comes out next month
<TcatalunyaT> and i know the password but when i put the password it returns me to this point again and the problem is that if i put ubuntu as a username and the right password it says incorrect on the ctrl+alt+f1 ... Ben64
<cryptomonk> is it possible to download a pre-release now and update/upgrade to the LTS when it comes out
<Ben64> TcatalunyaT: maybe you're still typing it wrong
<Ben64> !password | TcatalunyaT or just reset it.
<ubottu> TcatalunyaT or just reset it.: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Ben64> cryptomonk: yep. #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 stuff until release
<TcatalunyaT> Ben64:  and ubottu  i know the password, here http://s23.postimg.org/99b7lcz4r/problem.png when i put it it charges as normal but then it returns me to this point again
<cryptomonk> channel seems dead
<Guy1524> hey guys, is it possible to set up free hotspot shield vpn easily on ubuntu
<nucc1> anyone know why when i run php -m as root, i get more modules than when i run it as normal user?
<alteregoa> it's strange if i build a ubuntu package with apt-build it just ignores the parameters i set in apt-build.conf
<TcatalunyaT> ok, Ben64  and ubottu  here is the problem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkUt-0lDJw4&feature=youtu.be i don not have idea how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> nucc1  because otherwise, there would be no no difference between normal and root ... tthat's the purpose of being root
<nucc1> MonkeyDust: it makes no sense, because i am always advised to not be root, and yet i can't access some modules if i am not root.
<nucc1> MonkeyDust: in this case, the json module. why on earth does it require root privileges?
<FOVi> TcatalunyaT just try access from the terminal using recover mode
<MonkeyDust> nucc1  i guess that advice is for non experienced users
<FOVi> depending on your real problem may work...
<jellyjellyrobot> any mirror admins here?
<nucc1> MonkeyDust: more likely a bug in the packaging of the module in ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> nucc1  root is not a bug, it's an option
<TcatalunyaT> FOVi:  can u answer my query please
<nucc1> MonkeyDust: so i should execute my script as root in order to process JSON data?
<FOVi> there is
<FOVi> answered
<damon_> Hi guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask but does anybody use GoPro studio on Ubuntu or through wine?
<cfhowlett> damon_, probably better to find yourself a gopro discussion board.
<cfhowlett> damon_, assuming gopro studio is a simple video editor- take a lot at openshot
<damon_> Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> damon_, happy2help!
<NetworkingPro> Is there a way to theme Ubuntu with a dark theme?
<cfhowlett> !theme | NetworkingPro
<ubottu> NetworkingPro: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<user___> user___: gamer
<user___> hi
<user___> anyone in here?
<user___> how do i change my user name?
<somsip> user___: /nick {newname}
<Pici> user___: your usename where?
<Gamer> Thanks Somsip
<NetworkingPro> Whats everyones recommendation on 14.04 LTS vs 15.10?
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, wait until next month and upgrade to 16.04
<k1l> NetworkingPro: if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months, stay on LTS (14.04)
<Gamer> I'm sorry I am kinda newbie whats LTS?
<NetworkingPro> cfhowlett: new install on my work laptop
<cfhowlett> !lts | Gamer
<ubottu> Gamer: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<NetworkingPro> Gamer: LTS = Long time support
<nucc1> MonkeyDust: as i suspected, the permissions on the php.ini only allow it to be readable by root; that's the cause of the problem.
<nucc1> chmod a+rx /etc/php5/cli/ fixed my problem.
<Gamer> oh i see
<robingr> i go with lts
<Gamer> is it a support plan you pay for?
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, same opinion.  I only do LTS and for the sake of sanity, I wait until point release 1 to upgrade. so 16.04.1 will be my next upgrade.  However, I WILL intall 16.04 on my virtualbox once it's available.
<NetworkingPro> cfhowlett: so 14.04 today, til the next LTS?
<NetworkingPro> makes sense
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, hey, just my advice.  YMMV
<robingr> jep, thats what i do, too
<nucc1> Gamer: only if you want to: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<Gamer> ..
<robingr> Mainly i do it for stability. You will run into issues with a non-LTS release sometimes.
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ often ^^^
<Reptilia> Since i've noticed some inconsistency of the sharpness of my screen, i decided to make a test. And this is what i found. I opened a drawing program, and started drawing rectangles. I noticed that as i change the values of the X and Y dimensions, thus changing the size of the rectangle, the rectangle' sharpness is fluctuating between sharp and blurred. What could the cause for this be?
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, driver issues?  failing graphics card?  wrong resolution set?
<nucc1> Reptilia: probably bad anti-aliasing settings.
<JyZyXEL> how do you prevent the kernel from trying to infinitely retry disconnected NFS mounts?
<nucc1> Reptilia: this is generally how displays work. if your drawing doesn't align perfectly with pixels in the display, it looks blurry; if your anti-aliasing settings are better, it helps to mask this
<Geo> Is it bad to use the same signed cert for email and web servers running on the same host?
<nucc1> Reptilia: what program are you using to draw the rectangles?
<nucc1> Geo: as long as the private key is safe, you're fine. and as long as the hostname on the email matches
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:How could i figure what is causing this? Any ideas?
<Geo> nucc1 cool, thanks!
<Reptilia> nucc1:Libre Office Draw
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, driver is the easiest to test.  system > additional drivers >>> see if it returns anything other than "using recommended driver"
<AndChat646809> Hi....what is the latest version of Ubuntu for desktop ?
<Geo> and last other quick question - all users are set up with ssh-keys only, no passwords. Can I still use dovecot to allow IMAP email access? (and how?)
<nucc1> Reptilia: check the options of libreoffice, there might be options to control aliasing
<cfhowlett> !15.10 | AndChat646809
<ubottu> AndChat646809: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<MonkeyDust> AndChat646809  15.10
<nucc1> AndChat646809: www.ubuntu.com/download
<MonkeyDust> AndChat646809  16.04 in a few weeks fom now
<MonkeyDust> from*
<Reptilia> nucc1:But that's not the only place where i've noticed this. I have opened a random site this morning, and there were two l's one next to the other. One was perfectly sharp, and the other "l" was blurred.
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:I will try that now
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:No proprietary drivers are in use. No additional drivers available.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, so let's assume you have the correct driver for now.
<smoker05> hello.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, nucc mentioned anti-aliasing but I don't know enough to address that
<nucc1> Reptilia: i think it's more likely your screen's aliasing settings. i think if you install gnome-tweak-tool, there are options for controlling this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/88528/how-to-switch-on-sub-pixel-anti-aliasing-for-fonts
<smoker05> I am new to ubuntu, and I am stuck for 4 days now, on how to install ATI Drivers on 14.04.4
<smoker05> New to Linux.
<nucc1> try looking for a more recent similar article before you start eyeing if your hardware might be faulty. Reptilia. Do you observe similar issues in a different OS like windows?
<smoker05> I would really like, if someone can help me out.
<hateball> !amd | smoker05
<ubottu> smoker05: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<smoker05> I have read that page so many times, but i always get stuck somewhere or the other.
<smoker05> This is the exact page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI
<smoker05> somehow, idk how, but I have installed ATI Catalyst on my system. But it is outdated.
<Reptilia> nucc1:I am using a single boot
<nucc1> Reptilia: did you experience this problem before switching to ubuntu? basically, i don't think it's a problem with your hardware. What is the size of your display and it's resolution?
<Nilesh> How to change the ld search sequence from /usr/local/lib/i386-linux-gnu /opt/kf5/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<smoker05> hateball, can you show me via team viwer? Just likee one time.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, make sure you are set to use the default resolution.  any else will look off
<Nilesh> I mean, I wand /opt/kf5/lib/i386-linux-gnu to take the precedence in ubuntu
<Nilesh> *want
<hateball> smoker05: I am afraid regardless if I had access to your system, my experience with AMD gpus are limited at best
<nucc1> i removed my amd gpu and went back to stock intel. lol. it's now gathering dust
<smoker05> Oh, I mean, I need to have this driver install for little FPS boost on steam game. But after trying for so many days, I eeven asked on askubuntu, and people did help me, but none worked for me.
<nucc1> i'm now resigned to console gaming for now.
<smoker05> Anyone else have exp. on how to install ATI driver ?
<akhil> how do i change my nick?
<humbot> console gaming, nethack? boggle?
<cfhowlett> !nick | akhil
<ubottu> akhil: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Reptilia> nucc1:Nope, did not notice any similar things. I think it's a software problem, too. The size of the display is 14.1" and the resolution is  [1280 x 800 ]
<akhil> oh, thanks ubottu!
<cfhowlett> nucc1, that seems low.  I would expect at least 1366 x 763.  check your options
<foormea> hi. i'm wondering whether 16.04 is already somewhat stable? sorry, tried #ubuntu-next and #ubuntu-testing and these chans don't exist or are invite-only
<MonkeyDust> foormea  it's #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> foormea, it's in beta.  how stable could it be??? anyway, discuss in #ubuntu+1
<foormea> ha thanks mo
<foormea> thanks monkeydust
<Reptilia> cfhowlett: http://www.notebookreview.com/notebookreview/lenovo-thinkpad-t410-review/
<Dogen> There is a problem with the wiki ubuntu? I can not log in
<Reptilia> cfhowlett: It's the max possible resolution
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, OK then
<nucc1> Reptilia: so if the resolution is correct, then what's left is the aliasing settings, which i've suggested you check via gnome-tweak-tool
<Reptilia> nucc1:Yup, was about to do that now
<saaa> hi
<smoker05> anyone, can help me out with installing ATI drivers?
<saaa> I'm trying 16.04 and ifup fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15327977/ is this a known problem or should I report it somewhere?
<cfhowlett> saaa, discuss only in #ubuntu+1
<saaa> network is working fine, but it's annoying
<MonkeyDust> saaa  in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> people seem eager to use 16.04
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, ehhh, shiny stuff is irresistible
<saaa> yeah, I need to test my ansible code with new LTS
<smoker05> And I am sitting here to learn linux and trying from few days on how to install GPU driver on ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> saaa, you *might* want to wait for the actual release.
<akhil> k
<saaa> cfhowlett: initial testing seem right thing to do
<cfhowlett> we do appreciate our volunteer beta testers
<Dogen> There is a problem with the wiki ubuntu? I can not log in
<Bingo> Hello wize ones !
<Bingo> Yesterday I solved my wubi problem. But, in doing so, Today/after that, I find that W10 does not see Ubuntu, and Grub2 is not the pc loader.
<Bingo> pc always boots winduz
<cfhowlett> Bingo, wubi?  seriously?  bad idea.  very bad.
<hateball> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Bingo> I killed wubi. YES
<SchrodingersScat> way to go!
<Bingo> I just ripped it's guts out
<cfhowlett> Bingo, kill it with fire and then nuke it from orbit.  and never speak the name of w*** in this place again.
<Bingo> hehehe
<Bingo> Ran the firmware, changed to boot from CD. Got the disk, and selected Install. wiped the partition...
<Bingo> er, the one ubuntu was in
<Bingo> So, as you may know.. winuz has a boot going on, and it now only has winduz
<Bingo> I can go to troubleshooting advanced, and get firmware, and boot ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Bingo, uefi must be addressed
<cfhowlett> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bingo> grub2 comes up, and I select it
<Bingo> cfhowlett - i need to make grub2 the default boot
<erickmaison> hi
<Bingo> hi
<erickmaison> anyone there?
<Bingo> speak
<cfhowlett> ask your questions erickmaison
<Reptilia> nucc1:Since i am using xfce, i have found some settings under Appearance ---> Fonts, specifically "Hinting". I don't know what this is, but everything seems little bit clearer after changing the "Hinting" from Slight to Full. However, in LibreOffice Draw, the rectangles' sharpness is still fluctuating.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, if only in LO, could be an LO issue
<nucc1> Reptilia: i believe that libreoffice has it's own settings too.
<hazar> hey
<hazar> dsa
<cglocke|BNC> hi. has anyone experiences in using a focusrite scarlett (usb audio interface) via jack?
<cfhowlett> cglocke|BNC, #opensourcemusicians is the place to ask
<cglocke|BNC> thx!
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:But the webpage, which i use for testing, is still showing the bots letters l different. One is crystal clear, the other is blurred.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, ... only on ONE website or on all sites?
<Reptilia> cfhowlett: https://getvoip.com/business/         Give it a full scroll to the bottom of the page, to make it redirect to the page i'm talking about.
<MonkeyDust> cglocke|BNC  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:I have noticed it here, but since it's the same in libreoffice draw, that is a good indicator that everything on the screen is presented visually with fluctuating blur, sharp, blur, sharp.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, fair enough
<cfhowlett> but THAT sounds like it could be hardware!
<cfhowlett> laptop or desktop?
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:Laptop, Thinkpad T410
<cfhowlett> right.
<cfhowlett> OK, still: what you described is a common failure pattern for displays  ...
<cfhowlett> suggestion:  plug in to an external monitor and check your displays
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:Cool, i have some extra dollars to be spent on a new LCD // sarcasm off
<cfhowlett> understood :)       still, test the external display.  if you see the same type of error, I'd say you have a hardware issue.  sorry I can't suggest anything better
<Reptilia> cfhowlett:Thanks in any case :)
<NetworkingPro> GM everyone.
<NetworkingPro> I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a thumb drive trying to install it. It the partition step its not detecting my hard disk, with my Windows 10 install.
<NetworkingPro> It just shows to use the full disk with all the drive being "free space"
<NetworkingPro> Anyone see that before?
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, seen it.
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: what does sudo parted -l show you?
<Debianer> hello
<Debianer> anyone can help
<popey> !ask | Debianer
<ubottu> Debianer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Debianer, only Ms. Cleo.  unless, of course, you actually TELL us what the problem is first ...
<Debianer> Yes
<Debianer> problem is with the update
<Debianer> after update of the 10.04
<Debianer> no network
<popey> 10.04 is no longer supported.
<Debianer> sure
<cfhowlett> 10.04?  desktop??
<Debianer> but what to do
<Debianer> server
<NetworkingPro> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/17PHxj84/
<NetworkingPro> EriC^:  ^^
<popey> Debianer: upgrade
<Debianer> how?
<popey> !upgrade | Debianer
<ubottu> Debianer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Debianer> upgrade without loosing data
<cfhowlett> NetworkingPro, yep.  proceed carefully
<Debianer> and how to upgrade when no network
<Debianer> ?
<MonkeyDust> Debianer  backup first
<popey> Debianer: there have been no updates to 10.04 for nearly a year, so I fail to see what you updated.
<Debianer> sure
<NetworkingPro> cfhowlett: lol thanks for the deep insight
<NetworkingPro> hah
<cfhowlett> Debianer, backup, get to your local internet, download the 14.04 .iso and install
<Debianer> how to get local internet
<Debianer> dosnt work
<popey> Debianer: what changed?
<popey> Debianer: your /var/log/dpkg.log will list all package changes
<popey> Debianer: please don't use enter as punctuation.
<Debianer> sorry
<Debianer> internet has stop to work after upgrade
<popey> Debianer: look at the last 100-200 lines from /var/log/dpkg.log - it will list whatever packages were updated. Can't imagine what, maybe you had some PPAs enabled, or some other repos?
<Debianer> how I can go back
<popey> Debianer: depends, what updated?
<Debianer> I was just type apt-get install update
<Debianer> and after that was reboot
<Debianer> but no internet
<popey> when was it last rebooted?
<Debianer> many times
<Debianer> last time 10 mins ago
<cfhowlett> Debianer, wrong command.  sudo apt-get install update will not work.  sudo apt-get update
<popey> No, I mean, when was it last rebooted before you updated it today?
<NetworkingPro> EriC^: Any thoughts on that error?
<Debianer> 5 days ago
<popey> Because it may have been broken for a while, but your reboot only just uncovered it.
<popey> okay.
<nucc1> Reptilia: 4K screen FTW :)
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<popey> Debianer: I would begin debugging the network issue - check cable etc of course first.
<popey> Debianer: is it wired or wifi?
<Debianer> wired
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: you might have stray gpt and it's causing the problem
<NetworkingPro> know of any way to resolve that
<popey> Debianer: does "dmesg | grep eth0" reveal any useful messages about the network card?
<NetworkingPro> ugh
<Debianer> sec
<popey> Debianer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15328289/ that's the kind of thing I see on my desktop which is wired
<Nilesh> I wanna change the -rpath-link search sequence , which file under /etc/ld.so.conf should I alter
<Debianer> dmgs is not found
<Mengele> Anybody have an HP printer here? I have bran new ink but yet when I print a PDF file, its very very very dim. If I print a text file its normal...
<popey> Debianer: dmesg
<Nilesh> I want to have /opt take precedence over /usr
<popey> Nilesh: edit your PATH
<Debianer> link down
<popey> Debianer: check the cable
<Debianer> no problem with cable
<Nilesh> popey: in which filr?
<popey> Debianer: lights flashing on network card in computer?
<Debianer> pluged in other laptop
<popey> Nilesh: .bashrc
<Nilesh> *file?
<Debianer> yes
<Debianer> its flashing
<popey> Debianer: does it say what network card driver is in use? like in mine, after the time it says "r8169" - what does yours say?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I used a tool called "system monitor" on ubuntu and it showed me that historical commands still reserving memory , e.g. cat , evolution etc...
<cfedde> Nilesh: the files in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ are added in alphabetic order.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> evolution? shit I never used that mail client! why it's eating my systems memory!
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  language
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: Evolution has a server component used for calendar / mail sync
<Debianer> rtl8186d
<Debianer> hmm
<popey> Debianer: hmm? :)
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: yeah, sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<Debianer> so
<Debianer> link is not ready
<Debianer> eth0 link is not ready
<popey> Debianer: "sudo ifup eth0"
<Debianer> eth0 link is down
<Debianer> sure
<Debianer> its up
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> popey: is that a mandatory bloatware from ubuntu? otherwise why it's started by default without asking for it?
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: dial down the rhetoric
<Debianer> interface is allready configured
<popey> Debianer: does "ifconfig" show the device with an IP?
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  stay polite and mind your language
<Debianer> no ip
<Debianer> sec
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: it's a useful service
<popey> Debianer: is there config for your network in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<popey> Debianer: maybe try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Debianer> yes
<popey> Debianer: static or dynamic IP in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<popey> (I'd expect static on a server)
<Debianer> its trying to discover
<popey> Debianer: maybe try "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"
<popey> to bounce it
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> popey: useful unknown, unneeded and wanted service to me .. I rather save every single byte of memory
<NetworkingPro> EriC^: Ill try that. Worst case Im going to nuke and start over again.
<Debianer> no
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: fair enough. each to their own.
<Debianer> its same
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> popey: which make it worthless in my case ....
<Debianer> no dhcp offers recived
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  what is your actual question
<popey> Debianer: still sounds like cable / switch issue to me :)
<Debianer> nope
<Debianer> same
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> popey: is there a reference to which services are up and running by default from ubuntu?
<Bingo> I read about what you posted on UEFI.. Still not getting anywhere. Windows boots. that UEFI/Bios boot loader has No Ubuntu in it. So, Grub is not taking over the pc to use as bootloader.
<Debianer> switch working
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: not that I'm aware of.
<Debianer> also
<Bingo> my w10 and ubuntu are/were efi installed
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: how much ram are the evolution processes using? here's mine:-
<popey>   5.0 MiB + 363.5 KiB =   5.4 MiB	evolution-source-registry
<popey>  38.1 MiB + 595.0 KiB =  38.7 MiB	evolution-calendar-factory
<popey> not a huge amount.
<Bingo> u got a winows chan on this here svr?
<MonkeyDust> LJHSLDJHSDLJH  hint: sudo service --status-all
<MonkeyDust> Bingo  ##windows
<Bingo> oui
<popey> MonkeyDust: that's handy!
<Debianer> no help
<Debianer> what is wrong there
<Debianer> no dhcp leases
<popey> Debianer: so what changed when you upgraded?
<popey> Debianer: grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log
<MonkeyDust> popey  here's more: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported ... apt-show-versions | grep -v uptodate
<NetworkingPro> EriC^: so sudo fixparts /dev/sda should fix my windows part too?
<Debianer> sec
<popey> Debianer: that should list the most recent things that apt upgraded
<Debianer> I was changed network card
<popey> haha
<Debianer> to another and now is ok
<popey> okay
<Debianer> crazy
<popey> fun :)
<Debianer> popey private
<mcclurmc> anybody here upgraded from wily to xenial yet? did anything break for them?
<popey> I'm running xenial on my desktop
<popey> works fine for me
<mcclurmc> i'm thinking about upgrading my work laptop before the release
<popey> (YMMV) see #ubuntu+1 :)
<mcclurmc> ha, thanks popey
<mcclurmc> didn't know about that channel
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: it'll remove extra gpt information
<NetworkingPro> EriC^: thanks, ill give it a try, hopefully then it will let me install ubuntu in dual boot
<sammie_boi> hi! is there any to install the latest firefox on ubuntu karmic? i cant upgrade to the latest ubuntu because of video card issues. i have an intel video card that doesnt seem to jive well with ubuntu 15 and thus had to revert to ubuntu karmic...
<cfhowlett> sammie_boi, you have larger issues than firefox
<cfhowlett> !karmic | sammie_boi
<ubottu> sammie_boi: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<sammie_boi> so there's no way to do it?
<popey> yowzer
<popey> sammie_boi: you could download the firefox tarball direct from mozilla
<popey> unpack it and run it from there
<popey> you'll get updates for your browser from mozilla then
<cfhowlett> sammie_boi, taking a non security updated system online sounds like a bad idea but ... your box
<popey> You won't get any Canonical dev updating karmic builds, sorry.
<popey> sammie_boi: have you tried 15.10 on it?
<sammie_boi> thanks popey. i'm new to ubuntu and i dont think i know how to run it from the unpacked folder... how do i do that?
<popey> sammie_boi: double click the executable file :)
<ren0v0> is rhythmbox going to be default music player for 16.04? because it sucks so bad
<popey> sammie_boi: just like windows :)
<popey> ren0v0: no plans to change that
<sammie_boi> is it the .sh popey? :)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | ren0v0
<ubottu> ren0v0: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<popey> sammie_boi: maybe, let me see
<popey> sammie_boi: there's a file called "firefox" in there, just run that
<popey> sammie_boi: just tested here, works fine.
<sammie_boi> great! much much thanks popey! *high fiveeeeeee* :)
<popey> \o/ woot
<popey> sammie_boi: now try 15.10 when you get some time, and see if your video works with that ㋛
<popey> sammie_boi: it's not a horrid old dell laptop is it?
<sammie_boi> tried 15.10.. got a laggy desktop. will try 15.10. :)
<phuongnhut> hi
<sammie_boi> its a lenovo t60 hehe popey
<popey> nice. I have an x61s - also olde
<popey> sammie_boi: try Ubuntu MATE - it's zippier than Unity on that kind of hardware :)
<benoit_> hi all
<popey> phuongnhut: hello, hello benoit_
<sammie_boi> popey, ohhh.. will do that my friend. nooootedd. :) have a nice day everyone. gonna make myself some instant noodles. hehehe
<NetworkingPro> EriC^: it deleted my gpt garbage  -  now im just sitting at the mbr command
<NetworkingPro> that all there is to it?
<benoit_> Do you know a french server for chating about Ubuntu
<benoit_> ?
<popey> !fr | benoit_
<csd_> hi -- how do i make it so that when i open a new terminal tab that the starting directory is my home directory rather than the dir of the previous tab
<ubottu> benoit_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !fr | benoit_
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: yeah
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: press w
<zykotick9> csd_: typing "cd" by itself takes you to your home directory...
<Debians> again problem
<csd_> zykotick9: right... is there a config option that makes starting in ~ the default?
<NetworkingPro> EriC^: ran install again, working like a boss
<zykotick9> csd_: you can launch gnome-terminal to whatever directory you want... i didn't find anything online for new tabs however...  <i was just curious, i don't use gnome-terminal myself>  good luck.
<NetworkingPro> thanks man
<NetworkingPro> Im not familiar with GPT, so was interesting.
<EriC^> NetworkingPro: great, no problem
<NetworkingPro> Ive had issues with Windows 10 hanging on power down, too.
<csd_> i see, ok thanks for checking - i couldnt find anything either
<NetworkingPro> Wonder if thats related.
<Debians> hmmm
<Debians> anyone
<cfhowlett> Debians, here's how this works: STATE your issue and your details.
<Debians> hmmm
<craptalk> i am using ubuntu mate, but i wonder why my sidebar dont showup?
<craptalk> or am i using ubuntu mate core? i mean minimum of its look cause i am using gtk2 version or what?
<craptalk> like minimalist with upperbar menu with its dropdown
<nacc> craptalk: iirc, mate discussion belongs in the mate channel
<craptalk> nacc: can you send me the channel?
<craptalk> #mate?
<nacc> craptalk: i beleve you can use alis to search
<craptalk> nacc: alright
<TcatalunyaT> Ben64:  are you still here?
<zykotick9> craptalk: there is a #ubuntu-mate channel
<c6715b> hello. I am having trouble with wifi on a laptop - ethernet shows in lspci but wireless doesnt
<c6715b> I have tried most solutions I could find on the forums but no success so far
<D|nA> what's your wifi model?
<c6715b> I think it is broadcom 5xxx
<NetworkingPro> What was the helper for themes again?
<c6715b> something like this
<c6715b> I turned it on on the BIOS, reset the BIOS to defaults, nothing worked
<c6715b> I can see the ethernet card but not the wifi
<c6715b> in lshw. this is the ethernet:  product: NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<D|nA> https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<D|nA> tried this?
<dunpeal> Hi. I created a wifi hotspot in NetworkManager, but my Android phone has trouble connecting to it. How can I troubleshoot this?
<c6715b> I tries D|nA but the first command,
<c6715b> returns the ethernet device
<c6715b> not the wireless
<c6715b> when I do lspci -nn -d 14e4  I mean
<Silenced> My laptop is taking so much time to bootup, even though its hardware are pretty nearly high end. I feel the issue is the OS. I am running ubuntu 15.10. Is there any way this problem could be solved ?
<cisc> c6715b: does it come up if you run: ip link show
<Mia> hey all, there was this extension for gnome where I could modify the look and feel of gnome, I want to modify the top bar, I was able to change the word "applications" or "activities" with this extension but I forgot its name.
<Mia> Anyone remembering what I mean
<c6715b> nope, only lo and ens1
<Mia> ?
<c6715b> cisc:
<TcatalunyaT> Can someone help me with this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkUt-0lDJw4
<NetworkingPro> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akik> TcatalunyaT: yes, your video is private
<akik> TcatalunyaT: your video is private. for someone to look at it, make it non-private
<Debianer> help
<Debianer> can someone help
<Debianer> popey was help
<Debianer> and its was work until reboot
<akik> TcatalunyaT: you could see if there are errors in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<c6715b> has anyone ever encountered a similar problem, not being able to find a wifi adaptor in lspci?
<bobby_> how or where can I enable hidden files or hidden directories to be seen in the GUI
<c6715b> now im trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<somsip> bobby_: CTRL H, commonly
<akik> TcatalunyaT: then the question would be what did you do before your login got broken
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  laptop? usb?
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: ubuntu version?
<c6715b> lubuntu 15.1
<c6715b> compac 6715b
<hipaysha> hello all
<c6715b> laptop's inbuilt wifi adaptor
<bobby_> thanks somsip, one more quick question do you know if ~/.Private is a defaulted directory?
<hipaysha> #topic
<somsip> !topic > hipaysha
<ubottu> hipaysha, please see my private message
<somsip> bobby_: I don't have one, but mine is non-standard. Maybe someone else can confirm for definite
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: can you pastebin us lspci -nn please
<c6715b> of course lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<c6715b> thanks MonkeyDust
<somsip> bobby_: could be for encrypted files. Would that fit?
<hipaysha> Having issues finding topics...sorry
<bobby_> somsip; yes thanks np
<MonkeyDust> hipaysha  /topicr
<MonkeyDust> hipaysha  /topic
<hipaysha> may I please ask an ubuntu  update related question?
<Debianer> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Debianer
<ubottu> Debianer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<c6715b> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15328709/
<Debianer> problem with network
<hipaysha> thanks
<Debianer> no network after update
<c6715b> in most solutions, the wireless adaptor comes right after the ethernet's
<Debianer> its wired
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: yeah no wifi shows your list mate
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  i don't see a wifi adapter in your system so it's no powered on by your board....BIOS?
<c6715b> it is enabled in bios AND i reset the bios to default
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: wifi switch somewhere perhaps?
<hipaysha> im having issues getting a proper ubuntu update...I keep getting >>Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/universe Translation-en_US
<c6715b> I tried the wifi switch eith no luck either
<c6715b> with
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  what does "rfkill list" display to you? you may have to toggle the power on your keyboard
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: some bios have a weird 'last state' wifi option in bios also, did you see that kind?
<c6715b> snowgoggles: softblock: no, hardblock: yes. this is why I checked the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: does the rfkill show a wifi?
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  yeah its turned off...turn it on
<c6715b> I tried but the switch does not work
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  hardware switch perhaps?
<c6715b> lotuspsychje: yes shows hp wifi with hardblocked flagged BUT I enabled it in BIOS, tried the manual switch, reset BIOS to defaults and still nothing
<MonkeyDust> hipaysha  what's the outcome of  cat /etc/issue
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: check your syslog for wifi errors, lets see whats happening in there
<hipaysha> hold on let me check
<lotuspsychje> Debianer: ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> Debianer  you too   cat /etc/issue
<c6715b> ok I will
<c6715b>  /var/log/messages lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: feel free to share the whole syslog if you like, /var/log/syslog or dmesg
<hipaysha> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<theorized> hello there, my laptop's dvd drive don't work. It spins but it doesn't read any DVD. How can i check if it's an hardware fail or not? tnx
<Mia> Hey all --- is it possible to customize ubuntu gnome in a way that top bar displays application top menu? (file, view, etc)
<Mia> I think unity works this way by default
<lotuspsychje> theorized: syslog or dmesg could hold some usefull errors
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | theorized doublechecked this too?
<ubottu> theorized doublechecked this too?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> Mia: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys might help you with that?
<c6715b> this is lubuntu by the way :|
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: should also work, did you try it on LTS also?
<Mia> lotuspsychje, asked there as well thanks
<Mia> still, this place has so much more people
<Mia> so maybe some can help
<theorized> lotuspsychje, it doesn't read even music CDs
<lotuspsychje> theorized: what player are you using?
<theorized> lotuspsychje, no one. My driver just spins and spins but it doesn't read any file, or music track, or anything I try
<lotuspsychje> theorized: and wich ubuntu version are you on?
<theorized> lotuspsychje, 15.10 gnome
<lotuspsychje> theorized: can you browse files from the dvd/cd?
<theorized> lotuspsychje, no way
<lotuspsychje> theorized: check your logs for usefull errors
<theorized> lotuspsychje, maybe my dvd drive is gone, or maybe not. I really don't know coz I don't use CDs or DVDs very much
<theorized> lotuspsychje, please can you tell me how to do it?
<lotuspsychje> theorized: browse to /var/log/syslog or dmesg and have read/search
<hipaysha> MonkeyDust<<did you see my cat issue?
<theorized> lotuspsychje, i'm in it. What should i look for?
<lotuspsychje> theorized: anything related to dvd
<c6715b> lotuspsychje: it was working on windows before, but I did not try LTS
<AndChat-404481> Check your bios maybe see if the dvd drive is listed?
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: i would doublecheck what wifi options your bios shows, see if you can find 'last state', some older laptops have this weird issue on ubuntu
<XfceKris> I have a problem with my Radeon hdmi sound output.
<c6715b> lotuspsychje: I will now, and here is my dmesg
<c6715b> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15328812/
<XfceKris> Also mixer shows it as unplugged and I can't find a solution anywere
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  run  "cat /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist.conf"  see if a module necessary for your specific wifi module is blacklisted
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  correction typo run  "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"  see if a module necessary for your specific wifi module is blacklisted
<XfceKris> I also am unable to switch drivers using the additional drivers tab...
<XfceKris> brb. ping me.
<c6715b> hmm maybe it is the bcm43xx?
<c6715b> it says replaced by b43 and ssb
<c6715b> bcmm43xx is blacklisted snowgoggles
<c6715b> correction: bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: broadcom is your ethernet card, not wifi right
<kaffien> How can I used parted to create a partition without a file system?
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: or is it also a broadcom?
<Debianer> Help!!
<c6715b> I cant tell since I deleted windows and cant list it
<n70801> :D
<theorized> lotuspsychje, nothing about dvd in syslog
<snowgoggles> c6715b:   google your specific laptop model for its wifi module and go from there since we are unable to interogate the model from command output...dmesg have any anomalies?
<akik> theorized: your dvd drive is /dev/sr0. if you try to mount it manually like "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/user/foo" do you get an error?
<akik> theorized: put a data dvd in the drive
<lotuspsychje> c6715b, snowgoggles  from your logs: wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel
<c6715b> yes lotuspsychje i saw something about taints kernel in dmesg
<theorized> akik, mount: mount point /media/user/foo does not exist
<kaffien> bitbandit_: http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking
<akik> theorized: create an empty dir for the mount point
<zykotick9> theorized: "sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt"
<c6715b> should I unlock proprietary drivers lotuspsychje ?
<XfceKris> so my radeon r9 380 has hdmi video, but no audio...
<zykotick9> akik: /mnt is there just for these times ;)
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: did you install ubuntu with cable + updates during setup? are you fully up to date?
<XfceKris> the audio worked the other day, but i logged in today and I've got nothing.
<c6715b> no, but I did the apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade routine afterwards with cable
<hipaysha> MonkeDust< Are you still there?
<c6715b> and i updated it just now
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: i would findout what snowgoggles suggest, find your specific chipset model
<c6715b> could it be the wl driver error in dmesg?
<zykotick9> theorized: note, you can't mount video dvd's or audio cds... only data dvd/cd
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: could be yes
<c6715b> I have another machine running debian and I was able to get wifi working with wl
<theorized> zykotick9, i tried a data cd and it seems to work
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: its recommended to install ubuntu with internet enabled, and updates enabled during setup
<theorized> zykotick9, my bad. It doesn't
<Nilesh> Is uninstalling system installed qt safe?
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  before ubuntu install....did you test your wifi on a live usb boot?  that will use generic wifi drivers
<c6715b> unfortunately I didnt...
<nouran> hi
<zykotick9> theorized: does "ls /dev/sr*" list anything?  if so, more than one?
<lotuspsychje> Nilesh: exact packagename please?
<nouran> i dont know how to install wine on ubuntu mate 16.4
<theorized> zykotick9, /dev/sr0 just this
<lotuspsychje> nouran: sudo apt-get install wine
<lotuspsychje> !wine | nouran
<ubottu> nouran: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<c6715b> but it is weird, dmesg talks about wl, about cfg80211
<zykotick9> theorized: ok... well that _should_ be your dvd drive.  does "eject" work?
<c6715b> and lspci and lshw do not show anything
<hipaysha> lotuspsychje< can I please get some assistance from you with an update issue?
<nouran> i did that but doesnt work
<theorized> zykotick9, yes
<Nilesh> libqt5*
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: please, start from the beginning findout your specific chipset model first
<c6715b> ok
<XfceKris> nothing?
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  grab a usb stick and put a live ubuntu on it...see if the wifi works with the generic driver before mucking up your installed system
<zykotick9> theorized: hummm... sorry, nothing else coming to mind to suggest...  best of luck.
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: did you try a sudo apt-get update?
<theorized> zykotick9, ok tnx
<nikeee_> hi
<lotuspsychje> nouran: define 'doesnt work' please
<nikeee_> I have a process that keep coming back with a different PID immediatly after I kill it
<Nilesh> lotuspsychje: libqt5*
<lotuspsychje> Nilesh: doesnt seem right packagename either
<hipaysha> yes
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: added ppa's of any kind?
<hipaysha> not sure can you please check out my pastebin please?
<hipaysha> http://pastebin.com/yE4m3AFa
<c6715b> I have an install DVD
<c6715b> I am trying to find it lotuspsychje
<Bingo> MS answer tech said that.. IF in an Ubuntu install, THAT windows 10 does not recognize the New OS, to perform the install AGAIN
<c6715b> snowgoggles: can I use the DVD instead of usb to run a live lubuntu? and cable should be connected right?
<Bingo> If you are trying a LiveCD slow-down, please
<lotuspsychje> Bingo: can we help you?
<gr33nbits> so new version 45 of firefox is out will ubuntu auto update it?
<Bingo> Well I am going to re-install Ubuntu from disk. But, how do I make grub2 the system start-up
<fooobarrr> grub-rescue
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: nothing to be skared of: http://askubuntu.com/questions/294525/what-does-ign-mean-when-running-an-apt-get-update
<Bingo> rescue mode?
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 43115 kB, installed size 104888 kB
<lotuspsychje> gr33nbits: bot needs to sync
<lotuspsychje> gr33nbits: will come soon
<snowgoggles> c6715b:  as long as it provides you a "try ubunutu" option yes
<fooobarrr> boot-repair*
<gr33nbits> lotuspsychje, okis thanks a bunch
<lotuspsychje> gr33nbits: keep your system up to date daily :p
<Bingo> try Ubuntu from the CD.. I mean use the cd to try the OS
<hipaysha> huhy!?
<gr33nbits> lotuspsychje, roger that and always ;)
<fooobarrr> boot from USB - run boot-repair - it will find all the mbr's and create a correct grub config for y
<Bingo> Do not use the CD to install the OS.. from the trial.
<fooobarrr> you
<lotuspsychje> Bingo: stop that please
<ren0v0> is there still no way to mount NFS from file explorer in ubuntu ?
<Bingo> Install the OS from the liveCD when.. it says Install the OS. NOT try it
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | ren0v0
<ubottu> ren0v0: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<fooobarrr> what language is this
<fooobarrr> the words are english
<lotuspsychje> !english | fooobarrr
<ubottu> fooobarrr: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fooobarrr> but the syntax is all messed up
<ren0v0> !lotuspsychje
<ren0v0> !syntax
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<hipaysha> ok, clam is not installing properly and I can not get update feature on the gui and other clam gui features to show
<ren0v0> hipaysha, !clam
<jelly> nikeee_: is it a solo process or a service?  Which one?  Which ubuntu release are you running?
<fooobarrr> upi
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: stop abusing the bot please
<Bingo> It is just that.. If you install from liveCD, Usually wubi will do it under windows
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, don't paste me useless docs that have nothing to do with what i asked
<hipaysha> yes the built in antivirus
<ren0v0> i'm fully aware how to mount and manage my NFS, i asked about ubuntu's file explorer supporting the mount
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: sudo apt-get install clamav
<jelly> nikeee_: don't withhold information you've already collected asking elsewhere -- provide all of it so people in the right channel have all the info in advance
<Bingo> i might buy a toshiba 1tb usb3 backup drive for $50
<mjrosenb> I'm having issues doing anything with apt, apparently all due to linux-generic: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/431a71b620c54667ad0f
<mjrosenb> any idea what's wrong, and what I can do to fix it?
<jelly> Bingo: got a 3TB 2.5" wd usb3 for 129€ and am so happy with it
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: why are you manually installing linux-generic?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Bingo
<ubottu> Bingo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hipaysha> that does not work at all
<Bingo> can you update that generic?
<gr33nbits> hipaysha,  you need to clamtk to have a gui
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Bingo random chitchat
<ubottu> Bingo random chitchat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<gr33nbits> install*
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: to show that it isn't an issue with anything else when I run apt-get upgrade.
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: and why are you using root instead of sudo?
<rmoore> how would tweak unity so that when i double click on a HUD icon it will minimize the corresponding window?
<rmoore> *how would i
<hipaysha> ive install clam tk several times but still no gui
<lotuspsychje> rmoore: there is ccsm and unity-tweak-tool, maybe there?
<gr33nbits> clamav is terminal use only
<gr33nbits> that's weird, reboot
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: well, the normal fix for that dpkg error is to run ' dpkg --configure -a ', but you should not be manually installing linux-generic like that in most situations.
<hipaysha> understood
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: because I'm ssh'ed into the machine, and poking at this every few days, and I don't feel like re-entering my password.
<Pici> Bingo: Please move the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: I can pastebin the output of running apt-get upgrade with the same error, if you want.
<nikeee_> jelly: Is is a solo process, direct child of init. It is transmission-daemon. I run Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<c6715b> lotuspsychje, snowgoggles and D|nA thanks for the help I will try to reinstall lubuntu with the ethernet cable on
<c6715b> and find the exact chipset
<c6715b> see you later
<lotuspsychje> c6715b: ok good luck mate
<c6715b> o/
<Bingo> Pici - I asked my question, How do I get grub2 to be the default loader ?
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: try dpkg --configure -a, but just don't install linux-generic manually. for my sanity, and your PC's sake.
<Bingo> << has a generic in grub2 list
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/24ab76fb17a95ca95ae0
<gr33nbits> hipaysha, i never had it installed but i can install to check if it's working, sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: how did you get to this state?
<Pici> Bingo: You want to change your bootloader to grub2 or modify what is listed in its configuration?
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: at some point or other, the machine ran out or memory while running apt-get upgrade
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: and it hasn't been the same since.
<hipaysha> I had an issuer yesterday where I had an unusable password and when I deleted  password and reinstall password I still could not login....and before the unusable loggin issue I did not assign any password loggin
<Bingo> Pici - My bootloader wont recognize ubuntu, so I need grub2 to do it
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: ahhhh. ok. what does ' uname -r ' provide?
<Pici> Bingo: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mjrosenb> 3.2.0-97-generic
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: uhh... what version of Ubuntu is that?
<Bingo> Pici windows won't give a loader to ubuntu
<Pici> Bingo: Indeed. Those instructions are about changing your bootloader to grub2
<mjrosenb> 12.04
<Bingo> Pici - But I can run either from firmware
<hipaysha> When ever I tried installing Wine ...I get a samba virus
<Pici> Bingo: What do you mean?
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: ah, ok. You're SSH'd in, you say. Do you ahve physical access to the machine?
<nicomachus> s/ahve/have
<Bingo> Pici - I can go to efi (firmware) F2, and select which os to run
<mjrosenb> not right now, I will when I get home
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: best solution would probably be to boot up a live USB, mount the system, purge linux-generic, and then reinstall it.
<Silenced> what does "sudo !!" mean ?
<nicomachus> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Pici> Silenced: it means to run the last command that you ran with sudo in front.
<zykotick9> Silenced: do the last command, BUT with sudo
<Pici> Bingo: Okay... but when you select Ubuntu it should give you grub, right?
<Silenced> its not working in my shell. Why ?
<Bingo> yep, grub2 runs
<Pici> Bingo: So whats the problem?
<Bingo> Pici and windows runs from that, too
<Pici> Silenced: what shell are you using?
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: I refuse to believe that there isn't a way to do this without a recovery disk, but it certainly may be the simplest
<Bingo> Pici .. problem is, i haveta go thru f2 and or, back thru windows 10 troubleshooting to dual-boot
<Silenced> Pici: Fish
<nicomachus> mjrosenb: it's just the simplest. mucking around with linux-generic isn't fun.
<mjrosenb> nicomachus: finding where I left my thumb drive isn't fun either.
<Bingo> << had a look at the {current} loader in MS, and when wubi was removed, the next boot changed the MS loader
<Pici> Silenced: looks like Fish doesn't support that command. (It works in bash and zsh though), see https://fishshell.com/docs/current/faq.html#faq-history and https://github.com/fish-shell/fish-shell/issues/288 for alternatives.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Pici> Bingo: Wait, are you using wubi now? or is this a real install?
<Bingo> (ipsofacto) current MS loader is only for itself
<nikeee_> hi, I have a process that keep coming back with a different PID right after I kill it
<lounesdh> i have an old computer ? what is the best systeme can i use ubuntu or arch linux?
<Bingo> A real install, to the same wiped partition. And it works
<nicomachus> lounesdh: you can use Lubuntu if the machine isn't real high-power
<lounesdh> but i found that archlinux is more lightwight
<lounesdh> is it true?
<nicomachus> lounesdh: couldn't tell you, this is #ubuntu not #arch
<nicomachus> perhaps #linux can help you with distro comparisons.
 * mjrosenb should look into getting lubuntu or xubuntu on this box
<nicomachus> or is it ##linux? idk
<lounesdh> ohh ok tnks man
<k1l> lounesdh: that are 2 total different linux distribution approaches. stable release vs rolling release. for comparison better ask in ##linux . for old hardware we have lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lounesdh: lubuntu will do fine for your needs
<alkisg> lounesdh: how old? cpu/ram?
<lounesdh> ram 2GB
<lotuspsychje> plenty
<alkisg> lounesdh: then you can use any distro you like
<lounesdh> cpu dual core
<nicomachus> definitely want lubuntu, if you go the ubuntu route. Idk about Unity on 2gb of ram
<alkisg> unity and mate and gnome-flashback all run fine with 2 gb ram
<Bingo> ran a dual core and dual booted ubuntu back then with jaunty
<alkisg> and xfce and lxde
<Silenced> okay fine. My laptop is pretty slow with the bootup. How to fix it ? . It has a pretty good hardware though
<k1l> unity and 2gb ram works.
<nicomachus> alkisg: unity's 3d animations on 2gb ram? would be slow, no?
<alkisg> nicomachus: animations are not related to ram, they're related to opengl support from the graphics card
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: depends on the rest of the system also, works like a charm here with 2gig
<k1l> nicomachus: its more about the whole system. if its a semprom singlecore with a crappy gpu and 2GB ram, then i would not use unity.
<nicomachus> gotcha.
<Bingo> I have no idea why MS did not install the ubuntu so that the metro loader does not allow me to choose which from the start up.
 * jelly wonders whether Bingo is a bot
<Pici> Bingo: I'm still confused what you want to acheive.
<Bingo> hmm, remove wubi.. removed the setting, then re-install to the partition left windows  without the ubuntu guid?
<Bingo> Pici on start-up, I get no choice. bdcedit says there is no ubuntu.
<alkisg> Bingo: wubi goes in a bcdedit entry. Normal ubuntu without wubi uses grub. What are *you* using?
<Bingo> Firmware
<Pici> Bingo: But you have grub installed too, right? why not tell your bios to boot to that disk by default?
<Bingo> boots from same lv..one disk
<k1l> dont use wubi.
<Bingo> not wubi
<alkisg> Has anyone understood which boot loader "firmware" is? :D
<Pici> alkisg: uefi thing
<alkisg> Pici: I don't think he means that he's using uefi as the boot loader, as he's wondering why there's no ubuntu entry in bcdedit
<pradeep> Hello
<h4x0riz3d> does ddrescue "clone" the partitions or do i have to create partitions myself before using ddrescue?
<lotuspsychje> h4x0riz3d: whats your end goal?
<alkisg> h4x0riz3d: if you dd the whole disk, the partitions are copied. E.g. dd if=/dev/sd of=/dev/sdb. If you dd a partition (e.g. sda1), then you need to make the target partition.
<k1l> Bingo: ubuntu doesnt have to do anything with the OS windows. so if you make a non-wubi install windows wont notice at all.
<Bingo> i got to go to the firmware (f2) to load an OS. or Windows runs straight away, and I have to restart, or troubleshoot to go get grub2 loading ubuntu
<pradeep> Can i take a ubuntu os backup with all softwares installed, and deploy the same somewhere in cloud?
<h4x0riz3d> lotuspsychje, i have a dying hdd which was set up as dual boot, winXP (with C D E drives) and an ubuntu, which has no important data but is used as a bootloader
<k1l> h4x0riz3d: it makes a 1:1 copy on the hardware bit layer of the disk. so it copies that what you say dd(rescue) should copy
<lotuspsychje> h4x0riz3d: try to save your data with photorec perhaps?
<skypce> hey guys
<skypce> can you give me a hand
<lotuspsychje> !one | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<skypce> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/how-to-save-and-restore-unity-session.html
<pradeep> i am experiencing trouble in mygraing my webserver which has lot many connections of loadbalancers and tunnels
<skypce> i am trying to register session save automatically
<lotuspsychje> !backup | pradeep is still possible
<ubottu> pradeep is still possible: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<h4x0riz3d> lotuspsychje, i have a new hdd (and bigger) and i want to rescue the winXP stuff, bonus points if i can also make the equivalent D and E partitions slightly bigger, and i'd install a new ubuntu afterwards (to get a bootloader too)
<skypce> when logout / reboot / shutdown
<pradeep> its a server.
<alkisg> Bingo: are you in ubuntu now? What's the output of `sudo lsblk -fs` ?
<Bingo> alkisg , not in ubu now
<h4x0riz3d> lotuspsychje, i already attempted to do all that, but the result does not boot..
<alkisg> Bingo: ok, boot in ubuntu and come back here
<skypce> i was added system("session save") in file gsm-manager.c near line 3155
<skypce> help help , only works with logout
<Bingo> ok alkisg
<lotuspsychje> !session | skypce can this help?
<ubottu> skypce can this help?: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<alkisg> h4x0riz3d: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb will make your second, bigger, sdb disk a complete clone of the first one (with the boot sector and everything). Afterwards, when you boot it etc etc, you can resize partitions with gparted.
<h4x0riz3d> alkisg, okay, so i just need to create a partition table of type "msdos" on the new hdd, without making partitions?
<skypce> lotuspsychje, i want add a program before close applications, not in bootup
<alkisg> h4x0riz3d: dd'ing whole disks also makes the partition table, you don't need to prepare the second disk at all
<skypce> any idea?
<h4x0riz3d> it's already "dirty" from my first attempt
<h4x0riz3d> but okay, i get the point
<hipaysha> can someone please examin and let me know what's going on here in this pastebin link?
<hipaysha> http://pastebin.com/AJHAAaWg
<alkisg> h4x0riz3d: it will be overwritten. Of course pay attention to use the correct letters there (sda/sdb etc) so as to not overwrite your source disk...
<h4x0riz3d> yeah, surely ;]
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: what are you trying to do?
<h4x0riz3d> okay, thanks, i'll try
<hipaysha> see why my fire fox enable gave me that reply in terminal
<h4x0riz3d> alkisg, actually.. "dd" or "ddrescue" ? because i tried ddrescue since it says it's meant especially for dying harddisks
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: why 'enable'?
<alkisg> h4x0riz3d: if your disk has bad sectors and takes a lot of time to read it, yes ddrescue is better
<h4x0riz3d> yeah, that's the case
<alkisg> If it only has soft issues, like being in need of chkdsk or fsck, then dd is fine
<alkisg> ddrescue then, ok
<Bingo> alkisg -
<alkisg> Bingo:  sudo lsblk -fs ==> put it in pastebin
<hipaysha> well when I ran a clam scan I got that I had a firefox virus so I uninstalled it and reinstalled it from terminal
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: running firefox from terminal just type firefox
<hipaysha> when I enable it from terminal that pastebin is what I got
<hipaysha> ok
<Bingo> alkisg - invalid option -- 's'
<lotuspsychje> hipaysha: whats the name of the firefox virus clamav found?
<teta> how do i solve a "device or resource busy" when doing an rm -Rf
<squinty> hipaysha,  you can also see firefox's start options by typing  firefox --help
<Bingo> needs --fs
<alkisg> Bingo: copy/paste my command to prevent typos
<hipaysha> ok thanks
<hipaysha> when I enable clamtk from terminal I get the updated version vs enabling it from desktop
<alkisg> Bingo: you're right, in older ubuntu versions --fs is needed, use that one
 * alkisg is in xenial
<Bingo> going to paste
<hipaysha> lotuspsychje I forgot the name of the virus it foud...I just uninstalled it
<Bingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329255/
<alkisg> Bingo: and the output of this? sudo ls -lhaR /boot
<taora> hello everyone, filezilla slows down my computer, such that only cursor moves, but nothing else.
<taora> is it a known problem?
<taora> not slows down, but freezes, to be more precise
<taora> it takes really long until the system resumes
<teta> how do i solve a "device or resource busy" when doing an rm -Rf
<smoker05> hello.
<smoker05> While installing AMD GPU driver.
<smoker05> I am getting this error.
<smoker05> Please install the required pre-requisites before proceeding with AMD Catalyst installation. Please check file usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log for more details.
<Bingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329288/
<smoker05> I found this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/544661/pre-requisites-for-amd-graphics-drivers
<smoker05> I pasted those command, and still it is showing me that error.
<smoker05> Any idea, what to do.
<Bingo> i know compiz had to have a different driver was fglrx
<Bingo> on  amd catalyst
<nicomachus> smoker05: did you check the log file like is recommended?
<smoker05> check where?
<nicomachus> smoker05: it's in the error you posted... /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<alkisg> Bingo: some things are missing, do this instead: ls -lhaR /boot > /tmp/output; gedit /tmp/output ==> and then select all and put it to pastebin
<smoker05> I am trying to install driver from almost like 2 days now.
<smoker05> i was following this video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc8s5yhylbo
<smoker05> how can I view that log file ?
<nicomachus> smoker05: gedit /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log
<nicomachus> smoker05: that will open the file in gedit, and you can peruse it for any clues. Or you can copy/paste it to paste.ubuntu.com and then share that link here.
<smoker05> ok, yeah it opened.
<al8989> hello everyone, is there a way to check and see if a pc is compatible with ubuntu linux i was goign to buy a new windows 10 pc but wanted to insteadput ubuntu on it
<smoker05> nicomachus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329325/
<nicomachus> al8989: it's compatible.
<nicomachus> smoker05: those instructions seem pretty clear.
<al8989> doesn't matter what kind of wireless card is in it and such?
<nicomachus> al8989: the only wireless card I've seen issues with is the realtek chipsets.
<Bingo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329330/
<smoker05> nicomachus, should I follow that andd reboot?
<nicomachus> al8989: rtl8192cu and rtl8188ee can be tricky, but otherwise should be fine.
<nicomachus> smoker05: well, yea.
<al8989> nicomachus: cool thank you i have several ubuntu pc's in mybusiness but they are all a couple years old atleast and the one pc i had was 8 yersold and just died and I need to replace it so figured i'd buy a new one i figured the hp would be my best bet since their printers works well in ubuntu
<alkisg> Bingo: it looks like you ran boot-repair etc and now it's a bit of a mess. I think it will work as you want it if you copy /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi to /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi, overwriting bootx64.efi. Make a backup of it first.
<Bingo> backup grub or bootx64?
<alkisg> the target file, bootx64.efi
<Bingo> crosses fingers
<alkisg> Bingo: sudo mv /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.bak; sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<nomoney4me> hi all
<al8989> nicomachus: also should i dual booth the windows 10 or just skip because  of all the tracking and privacy concerns and such that come with windows 10
<Bingo> alkisg - I have to sudo and do it via terminal?  denied permission
<alkisg> Bingo: my commands do have sudo there
<alkisg> Did you see them above?
<alkisg> (08:17:27 μμ) alkisg: Bingo: sudo mv /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.bak; sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<nomoney4me> question: I noticed that my /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd is running at about 26% when my machine is at idle.  And there are 5 instances of them.  Taking up total of 50% of my CPU usage.  This doesn't sound right, is it?
<SirCmpwn_> greetings
<SirCmpwn_> I'm coming to you from the ubuntu installation live environment
<Bingo> no sorry. I did copy target away..
<Bingo> Sudo up and return alkisg -
<SirCmpwn_> I've manually partitioned my disks with a fancy LUKS setup with dm-crypt and such. The disks I want are available in /dev/mapper/ and I have created filesystems on them. I'm doing seperate partitions for /, /home, and /boot, and I have prepared an EFI partition. / and /home are seperate encrypted devices and the disks I want to install them on are /dev/mapper/{root,home}
<SirCmpwn_>  /boot and /home and / are all ext4 and the EFI partition is set to EF00 with GPT and has no additional setup on it
<SirCmpwn_> during the installation, I went to customize my partition layout and set all of the disks appropriately, but when I proceed with the install this message appears: The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in /dev/nvme0n1p1 at /boot/efi failed.
<SirCmpwn_> I'm going to try mounting /boot and creating efi on it myself, and formatting the EFI partition as vfat and confirming that it can be mounted correctly
<SirCmpwn_> but I would appreciate advice on this
<Bingo> alkisg - So just reboot to see ?
<chicco> mp3
<smoker05> hey, I unstalled successfully, but after restarting PC, I am getting this error. I think error is Generated from Steam.
<smoker05> OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems.
<smoker05> For more information visit https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9938-EYZB-7457
<SirCmpwn_> smoker05: who is your GPU manufacturer?
<al8989> also what is the compatibility ofipod nanos in ubuntu i wanted to get ipod to load music onto it so i can play in my new truck that has no cd player but has the siruis xm  radio and ipod support
<smoker05> Ati
<smoker05> Ati HDD 7950.
<smoker05> *HD
<SirCmpwn_> have you installed the correct drivers for it?
<smoker05> yeah, I just did.
<SirCmpwn_> rebooted?
<smoker05> yeah
<SirCmpwn_> I don't recall what the appropriate kernel module is. Does anyone else know what to grep through lsmod for?
<chicco> bella rega
<FOVi> hey all
<danilo_> Ola
<danilo_> Hi
<danilo_> Hellloooooo
<FOVi> Ola
<smoker05> When I try to launch Counter Strike, I am getting this error : "could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your Video card is unspported or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<humbot> what's a good way to have background/wallpaper automatically change in gnome?
<danilo_> mother fucker
<danilo_> I dont now!
<humbot> :P
<nicomachus> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FOVi> br?
<danilo_> _(_
<nicomachus> !br | FOVi
<ubottu> FOVi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k1l> danilo_: please make sure you read the guidelines and keep the language family friendly in here.
<FOVi> anyway
<danilo_> WTF?
<nicomachus> ...
<smoker05> nicomachus, Any suggestion ?
<smoker05> I installed the driver, but getting this weird error.
<FOVi> claro que sim :)
<smoker05> OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems.
<smoker05> For more information visit https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9938-EYZB-7457
<nicomachus> smoker05: are you getting that error from ubuntu or steam?
<AlexQ> Hi. What should I do to prevent the external display output from turning out when I close my laptop lid?
<smoker05> steam.
<smoker05> When I reboot, Steam starts automatically, and it shows this error.
<smoker05> nicomachus, I found this link : https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/55934/steam-on-fedora-21-opengl-glx-error/
<smoker05> but I am not sure, how to use that script.
<smoker05> I am newbie to Linux.
<al8989> does anyone know what is the compatibility of ipod nanos in ubuntu i wanted to get ipod to load music onto it so i can play my music in my new truck that has no cd player but has the siruis xm radio and ipod support
<k1l> smoker05: what GPU is it and what driver do you use?
<smoker05> ATI HD 7950.
<nicomachus> smoker05: well that's for fedora, not ubuntu.
<smoker05> ohh
<smoker05> I thought the script will work.
<smoker05> Because the error was from steam.
<Bingo> j ##ubuntu
<k1l> smoker05: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l>  
<Bingo> arg
<AlexQ> al8989: Programs like Rhythmbox etc. should support it I guess
<k1l> smoker05: what gives you that as output in the terminal?
<smoker05> that's my driver version k1l , http://i.imgur.com/KtImZQX.jpg
<al8989> alexq: thank you
<Bingo> my vlc won't play movies frum redbxo
<smoker05> k1l, Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<k1l> smoker05: so you loaded that form the amd website?
<Bingo> alkisg -- no luck
<smoker05> Yes.
<k1l> smoker05: is that the latest driver from their website?
<smoker05> Yes.
<smoker05> Revised Number : Crimson Edition 15.12
<k1l> smoker05: do you use skype?
<alkisg> Bingo: what happened, you again didn't see grub by default?
<Bingo> no gub mate
<smoker05> can I PM your k1l ?
<smoker05> *you
<k1l> smoker05: do you use skype? what ubuntu release is it?
<smoker05> No, i ddont have skype installed.
<Bingo> alkisig - i have copy of windows boot loading scheme (bcdedit current)
<smoker05> 14.04.4
<alkisg> Bingo: bcdedit is *after* the uefi boot loader, so it's not related to your issue
<k1l> smoker05: i would test if this helps: http://askubuntu.com/a/477095/31260
<smoker05> ok, let me try that and reboot.
<smoker05> I
<smoker05> I'll let you know.
<Bingo> alkisg - doesn't winblows have to have bootmgr to load to give a choice?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> popey: it's not only about how much evolution alone is taking of the RAM .. it's about all other none used apps memory consumption
<alkisg> Bingo: no, windows can't load ubuntu, it's too late when bootmgr is loaded
<thumpba> how can i get net.nf_conntrack_max setting to 1048576 to persist after a reboot. I've changed it in /etc/sysctl.conf but the the value changes back to 65536 after reboot
<smoker05> k1l, after putting the 1st command, I got this error "rm: cannot remove ‘/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.2.0’: No such file or directory"
<alkisg> Bingo: it sounds like your firmware is messy, you might be able to (1) find an updated version, or (2) use manpages.ubuntu.com/efibootmgr to bypass the issue
<thumpba> im on 14.04
<k1l> Bingo: windows bootmanager doesnt care about other OS. so all your windows bootmanager stuff is not helping. as said before.
<Bingo> alkisg - before  windows loaded, then i select ubuntu, and got the firmware
<popey> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: okay then.
<k1l> smoker05: go ahead with second line
<alkisg> (08:46:25 μμ) Bingo: alkisg - before  windows loaded, then i select ubuntu, and got the firmware ==> describe that again with more words, I didn't understand it
<lyze> Hello, I aquired a new laptop and want to boot from my usb stick or phone. I've set the boot option to usb first and selected "usb LG G3" as boot medium (or the usb stick) but it'll launch straight into windows
<Bingo> before with wubi, windows gave me a metro screen choose either one, and now it doesn't
<alkisg> Bingo: yes, wubi is using the windows boot manager, but you deleted wubi, so the windows boot manager now is not used to boot ubuntu
<genii> Gah, wubi
<smoker05> k1l, after putting the 2nd command, I got this : "ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0’: File exists"
<Bingo> alkisg - so i have to use grub
<alkisg> Yes, only grubefi can boot ubuntu under uefi
<Bingo> ok.. you're really great alkisg, now what to do to use grub2 bootlading?
<alkisg> (08:46:15 μμ) alkisg: Bingo: it sounds like your firmware is messy, you might be able to (1) find an updated version, or (2) use manpages.ubuntu.com/efibootmgr to bypass the issue
<Bingo> manpages talked about cleaning
<Bingo> version of Grub in 14.04 not ?
<smoker05> k1l, what to do now :(
<Bingo> omg.. I gtg alkisg
<glassHeart> smoker05 have you tried using the normal installer?
<alkisg> bb
<Bingo> Appointment
<Bingo> Yer great tho.. tyvm
<smoker05> i did.
<glassHeart> k
<k1l> smoker05: i cant test it right now since i dont have a system running here to check
<smoker05> The thing is that Dota2 (Steam game) working fine, but the Counter Strike (steam game) is givng me the error.
<thumpba> how can i get net.nf_conntrack_max setting to 1048576 to persist after a reboot. I've changed it in /etc/sysctl.conf but the the value changes back to 65536 after reboot
<araina> hello
<araina> i m new to irc
<smoker05> Can you check via team viwer ? It will hardly take 2 mins, just a quick peek ? k1l
<smoker05> m trying from 2 days now, to install driver.
<smoker05> Because with no driver, I am getting 70-80 fps, and with driver, 250+ fps.
<LinuxAZ> araina welcome to the 1990's
<glassHeart> I had trouble too with steam. which obviosly is why I wanted to install the driver. I just installed the driver from the software center and now the games in steam work.. Haven't tried CS tho
<smoker05> And I am new to linux, so I am trying my best to gasp as much as possible.
<k1l> smoker05: sorry, i dont even have teamviewer in here. but you can see if that is working: http://askubuntu.com/a/592692/31260
<smoker05> let me try.
<nomoney4me> question: I noticed that my /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd is running at about 26% when my machine is at idle.  And there are 5 instances of them.  Taking up total of 50% of my CPU usage.  This doesn't sound right, is it?  Anyone got any idea what's going on?
<nomoney4me> Snapshot: http://imgur.com/ELWcgoM
<birbl> Hey, whenever I try to boot from any live usb created with my phone / via unetbootin I get a "operating system not found"
<birbl> is there something I do wrong?
<glassHeart> you're using your phone as usb drive?
<smoker05> k1l, after adding that 2 lines
<smoker05> how can I save that
<smoker05> from terminal
<k1l> smoker05: ctrl+o. then ctrl+x for exit
<birbl> glassHeart, Using the app "drivedroid" which normally works fine and it worked on my desktop pc, but not on my laptop. Afterwards I tried it with unetbootin and a normal usb stick
<birbl> same result
<smoker05> k1l, nothing happening with ctrl+x
<k1l> smoker05: that is for nano
<smoker05> so after hitting ctrl +o
<smoker05> should i close the terminal ?
<smoker05> because when I tried, it says, the process is still running/
<glassHeart> birbl can you see the drive from the bios? if yes then you can usually boot it directly from bios
<squinty> smoker05, ctrl+o writes the file you are editing to disk.  ctrl+x exits nano   no need to close the terminal
<k1l> smoker05: no
<birbl> glassHeart, yup I can. But when I select it from there it directly boots into windows again.
<k1l> press "CTRL" key any "o" key at one time. it will ask to save that file.
<k1l> smoker05: ^
<k1l> smoker05: then press "ctrl" key plus "x" key at once. it will exit the editor
<glassHeart> birbl that is weird. dunno why :(
<smoker05> i did
<smoker05> the
<smoker05> ctrl + x bring me here : http://i.imgur.com/L4fwrJj.jpg
<smoker05> after this when I try ctrl + o, nothing happening.
<k1l> press enter then
<smoker05> k1l, ^
<birbl> glassHeart, argh. thanks anway :(
<snowgoggles> birbl: issue with unetbootin usb stick?
<birbl> snowgoggles, yup
<k1l> smoker05: at the bottom: it asks you for more details. its a saving process like on windows word ord somehting. just in in the terminal
<birbl> snowgoggles: just getting directly through to windows. doesn't boot to linux
<smoker05> after pressing enter, it takes me back to terminal editing.
<snowgoggles> birbl: redo the usb stick but create a new partition table as msdos then format it as fat32...rerun unetbootin install as usual
<k1l> smoker05: then ctrl+x
<birbl> snowgoggles: Will try, thanks!
<NetworkingPro> yo everyone
<NetworkingPro> Im running Mint and have Grub.  I have a Windows NTFS filesystem with my Windows 10 on it, but grub doesnt show it as a boot option.
<NetworkingPro> Anyone have any good ideas on how to remedy that?
<smoker05> k1l, omg, finally.
<smoker05> wow.
<smoker05> its working.
<smoker05> no more error.
<smoker05> Counter strike working too
<smoker05> on steam
<smoker05> What a night.
<NetworkingPro> errr not mint, my bad... ubuntu
<smoker05> Thanks a ton
<smoker05> I also had to delete this command from that conf file "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa"
<smoker05> and just that 2 command.
<smoker05> i have to bookmark so many things for future reference
<birbl> snowgoggles: Getting the same error still. "Operating system not found" when I try to boot from it. Then it boots into windows.
<birbl> Sometimes this happens and sometimes it just boots into windows without getting a error message
<kgirthofer> hey all - why does one of my ubuntu servers need fqdn to resolve?
<kgirthofer> everyone else can resolve with just hostname
<kgirthofer> dns is on windows - a record in FLZ is delmine FLZ is fqdn, can only resolve to host.fqdn
<kgirthofer> in case anyone is wondering you need to put a "Search domain.name"
<kgirthofer> in /etc/resolv.conf
<MonkeyDust> kgirthofer  there's also #ubuntu-server
<snowgoggles> birbl:  perhaps something wrong with the iso image? have a secondary image to try?
<snowgoggles> birbl:  what os are you using unetbootin on?
<birbl> snowgoggles: kubuntu 15.10 …  trying to install the same version on my laptop also
<birbl> But i'll try to run a live version of gparted on that laptop to test if the iso is damaged
<snowgoggles> birbl: try using the startup disk creator tool instead of unetbootin
<k1l> smoker05: have fun gaming :)
<smoker05> ty man
<smoker05> thanks for saving my ass :D
<birbl> Will try!
<m82labs> Is there a way to turn on the old "highlight to copy" behavior?
<Anthony-L> does anyone know anything about the bumblebee drivers?
<MonkeyDust> m82labs  where? in what program? what ubuntu version?
<m82labs> MonkeyDust, I am on ubuntu 14.04, which program - all. You used to be able to highlit text anywhere, in any progrma, and it would copy to the clipboard, and then middle click to paste.
<Guest22294> having issues with mouse freezing #ubuntu mate
<m82labs> MonkeyDust, pardon my typos, I have a bandaid on one finger.
<Kythewanderer> Anybody know where I can get a copy of windows? I like ubuntu, but need to get back to windows
<MonkeyDust> m82labs  no help for crippled persons here
<squinty> !list
<ubottu> squinty: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> m82labs  ok, just tried in irssi, works... since when can you no longer do it?
<birbl> snowgoggles: "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD 20150813 Copyright (c) 1994-2014 H. Peter Anviul et al Boot Error"
<smoker05> k1l, omg, it feels like I am playing on windows now.
<smoker05> With 290+FPS.
<m82labs> MonkeyDust, hmmmm maybe it's only in the terminal app..... I thought it was everywhere but maybe not.
<m82labs> I'll have to check later now.
<Anthony-L> anyone know about the bumblebee?
<MonkeyDust> m82labs  there are howto's, as per application e.g. https://www.maketecheasier.com/disable-middle-mouse-click-to-paste-feature-in-linux-quick-tips/
<snowgoggles> birbl:  is this a boot attempt with what?
<linux> hello
<linux> how can i see my open ports on ubuntu?
<m82labs> MonkeyDust, thanks, I'll take a look.
<linux> how can i see my open ports on ubuntu?
<popey> linux: use netstat
<birbl> snowgoggles: yup. Copied the iso over via the usb creator and started from there. getting that error message then
<m82labs> linux, 'netstat -a' is a good start.
<Anthony-L> with a nvidia gtx 970, should i use propreitary drivers or nouveau?
<linux> popey, how can i open port 22 ?
<popey> Anthony-L: depends what you want to run on it.
<BluesKaj> Anthony-L, the 352 driver stlll not working?
<popey> linux: install something that runs on port 22? Like openssh-server?
<Anthony-L> i'm having problems with restarting. once i get reboot, it takes at least 20+ times before i even get teh GUI back.
<snowgoggles> birbl: if you have a spare usb stick try with that...if same error then re-download the iso
<Anthony-L> it's hit or miss.
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<linux> popey, yes
<ubuntu-mate> want install linux
<popey> linux: we don't block that by default
<ubuntu-mate> help plz
<k1l> ubuntu-mate: run the installer, install it.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  what happens when you try
<craptalk> ubuntu-mate: sure, we will guide you
<ubuntu-mate> radeon bad works
<craptalk> ubuntu-mate: graphic?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<craptalk> ubuntu-mate: black screen?
<birbl> snowgoggles: Gonna try it out on my desktop pc. Will report when I'm back online.
<craptalk> ubuntu-mate: what distro did you try?
<ubuntu-mate> no freezzzy
<linux> popey, i need to open port 22 for my friend it is using rsync and he get error port 22: Connection refused
<ubuntu-mate> mate 15
<popey> linux: that's probably something you need to do on your router
<linux> popey, port 22 is open in my router
<craptalk> ubuntu-mate: no freezy?
<popey> linux: did you install openssh-server?
<linux> popey, no
<ubuntu-mate> some problem with graphics she is work bad
<popey> linux: you might need that then :)
<MonkeyDust> linux  22 is for ssh, rsync goes over 873
<ubuntu-mate> lag and some time stop
<popey> rsync can go over ssh too :)
<BluesKaj> !ua | ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> yes UA
<birbl> snowgoggles: yeah. The USB stick works when I boot it on my main desktop
<MonkeyDust> linux  in a terminal, type cat /etc/services |grep rsync
<linux> rsync		873/tcp
<linux> rsync		873/udp
<snowgoggles> birbl: laptop is the issue? live iso doesn't care about a hard drive
<linux> MonkeyDust, you mean i need to open 873?
<birbl> snowgoggles: Ahh. It won't work when I boot it via "legacy" but it works when I boot it via "uefi"
<popey> linux: no, because the error from your friend clearly says port 22
<birbl> Getting the same error on my main desktop PC when I boot it via the normal mode and not uefi
<snowgoggles> birbl:  there ya go
<birbl> snowgoggles: this means that the ISO is faulty?
<snowgoggles> birbl: gotta love uefi bios
<linux> popey, i solved that after openssh-server installed
<popey> supe
<popey> *super
<snowgoggles> no it's efi bootable only
<linux> popey, my friend get new error rsync: mkstemp "/var/www/html/.all commands in used.txt.Vs1acA" failed: Permission denied (13)
<BluesKaj> !ukraine
<birbl> Ohhh :) Can I change that somehow?
<popey> linux: sounds like a permissions issue.
<snowgoggles> change your laptop bios default to efi and not legacy boot
<linux> popey, mu friends name is mohsen i created a user with adduser mohsen and then groupadd webcontent and then chgr webcontent /var/www/html and then usermod webcontent mohsen
<thumpba> looks like i found the culprit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/procps/+bug/50093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771372 in procps (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #50093 procps runs too early in the boot process" [Medium,Fix released]
<linux> popey, what is problem in your opinion ?
<birbl> snowgoggles: kinda a noob here. "uefi hybrid (with csm)" or "uefi native (without csm)" ... note windows runs without it since its deactivated and I need windows for work
<popey> linux: permissions on that folder
<thumpba> seems to be a lingering issue with sysctl.conf being ignored and procps running before it at boot
<linux> popey, how can i see permissions on a specific folder ls -l /var/www/html ?
<linux> popey, i mean who is owner of this file?
<popey> linux: ls -l should work, yes.
<popey> or ls -ld /var/www/html
<linux> popey, i see drwxr-xr-x 2 root webcontent 4096 Mar  7 10:11 /var/www/html
<popey> linux: webcontent has no write permission
<popey> linux: see the middle w is a -
<linux> popey, how can assign it ?
<popey> linux: sudo chmod 775 /var/www/html/
<linux> popey, it is done thanks
<popey> np
<MonkeyDust> linux  works?
<kulyzu> i don't know how to remove this file
<kulyzu> this is the stat
<kulyzu> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ddfa6825c3dace1df0af
<linux> popey, about ssh my friend says that he see this message Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.2.0-30-generic x86_64) but the connection close soon
<kulyzu> please help me
<linux> MonkeyDust, yes
<kristian_> Hi all
<Anthony-L> i've been troubleshooting my gpu driver problem (nvidia gta 970) i've come to the conclusion the the nouveau drivers the most stable.
<linux> popey, what is problem ?
<Anthony-L> i can't seem to get my resolution from th e nouveau drivers though.
<popey> linux: I don't know, what command is he doing?
<popey> kulyzu: is that a hacke wordpress box?
<popey> *hacked
<linux> popey, ssh mohsen@khoonehbazar.ir -p 22
<popey> linux: should work - dodgy connection?
<kulyzu> yes
<popey> kulyzu: I'd wipe it and start again.
<linux> popey, he says that connection close after welcoming message
<popey> linux: I don't know why it would do that.
<snowgoggles> birbl: i'm not sure to be honest .. you may have to look it up to see what the approriate BIOS setting for your laptop  would be for your windws OS and dual booting with linux....installing dual boot would make grub2 as the bootloader
<lyze> snowgoggles: (switched accounts since I've found the password again for this one ;) ) Ah thanks, I will. Thank you for your help!
<Anthony-L> i can't get my resolution with the nouveau drivers. if i use the proprietary drivers, i crash on reboot.
<axk4545> is there a way to make the super key toggle the application finder in xfce?
<Anthony-L> what's the command for updating?
<rexwin__> I installed v sftpd using this https://anotherguru.me/how-to-install-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-on-digitalocean-droplet/ but when i try to login in it is asking for username and password
<lyze> axk4545: Erm ... yeah there is I guess. Can't try though. You need to find out what the command to open it is (starts with "xfce4") and then set a shortcut for it
<rexwin__> but i use the username and password it doesnot accept it
<lyze> axk4545: http://www.clausconrad.com/blog/using-the-windows-key-to-open-xfce-application-menu
<axk4545> lyze: How do I get it to close with the same key? I am going for a chromeos launcher like thing.
<Anthony-L> ls
<Anthony-L> how do i list the people in here?
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  /names
<lyze> axk4545: dunno … use "esc" as alternative close thing … since that works without configuration ...
<Anthony-L> monkey: i need help with drivers.
<MonkeyDust> Anthony-L  address the channel
<Anthony-L> when i type 'lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga' it says i'm using 3 drivers.
<axk4545> lyze: ok.
<popey> Anthony-L: that just lists the devices
<popey> Anthony-L: not the driver in use
<rexwin__> I installed vsftpd using this https://anotherguru.me/how-to-install-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-on-digitalocean-droplet/ but when i try to login in it is asking for username and password. but when i use the username and password it doesnot accept it
<Anthony-L> oh okay, how would i get the proper resolution out of the nouveau driver?
<Anthony-L> it only offers two resolutions.
<Anthony-L> i tried the proprietary and they aren't stable.
<popey> Anthony-L: what do you plan to do with this machine? basic desktop or gaming?
<Anthony-L> hybrid
<popey> oh
<popey> unlucky
<Anthony-L> yea, gaming and linux aren't friends...
<popey> works fine here :)
<Anthony-L> er, my gpu and linux aren't friends.
<popey> sorry, when you say "hyrbid" do you mean, a bit of both?
<Anthony-L> yes
<popey> or do you mean your computer has hybrid graphics?
<Anthony-L> no, i do a little gaming.
<popey> what version of ubuntu you running?
<Anthony-L> 15.10
<popey> and what driver did you install, and how?
<Hadron2> Howdy, all.
<Anthony-L> at first, i used the proprietary and it was not stable. i couldn't even get to the GUI after like 20 reboots, it finally worked.
<Hadron2> Has anyone installed 16.04 Server Beta yet for testing?
<Anthony-L> then i switched to nouveau and it seems more stable.
<nacc> Hadron2: ask in #ubuntu+1, iirc
<Hadron2> Thanks.
<Anthony-L> however, i can't get the resolution out of nouveau drivers.
<popey> Anthony-L: how did you install the proprietary driver?
<Mengele> Hadron2, I am on 16.10 I believe
<Anthony-L> through the CLI, someone told me the commands.
<popey> ah
<popey> ok
<Anthony-L> in a nutshell, i'm really terrified of rebooting my system. haha
<popey> you mentioned bumblebee earlier
<Anthony-L> yes
<popey> is this a laptop or desktop?
<Anthony-L> i heard from the grape vine taht bumblebee was the answer.
<Anthony-L> desktop
<popey> bumblebee is the answer if you have a terrible laptop with hybrid graphics
<popey> not if you have a desktop with dedicated nvidia graphics card
<Anthony-L> it's not integrated into the motherboard. it's a third party.
<popey> yes, exactly
<Anthony-L> yes
<popey> I would install the nvidia binary driver
<popey> did you download it from nvidia.com?
<popey> or use apt-get?
<Anthony-L> popey, should i uninstall and do a fresh install? or will they overwrite?
<popey> I would personally "sudo apt-install nvidia-current" "sudo apt remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" and then reboot :)
<popey> ooh typo
<popey> I would personally "sudo apt install nvidia-current" "sudo apt remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" and then reboot :)
<Anthony-L> popey, so install first, then remove xserver?
<popey> no, the second command removes the nouveau driver
<Mengele> I wish removing sudo wasnt such a pain in the ass.
<Anthony-L> oh ok
<popey> the first installs the nvidia proprietary driver
<Anthony-L> let me try...
<popey> good luck :)
<Mengele> Last time I tried to remove sudo from ubuntu all sorts of stuff broke. I personally think everybody is better off just slapping themselves in the face instead of pushing enter as a double check when running root commands. It s the same thing as sudo, and less to type.
<inascime> Is bash not in the base package set?
<popey> Mengele: do you have a support question or are you just here to moan?
<meskes> What's wrong with sudo? Properly configured, it's absolutely safe.
<Mengele> popey, Just talking. Nobody is seeking support right now
<nacc> Mengele: that's not the point of this channel
<nacc> Mengele: please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mengele> nacc, I did have a question about repo and ubuntu. Seems LOTS of repositories are being missed with sync and have only had this issue while on this distro.
<nacc> Mengele: that sounds like FUD. what do you mean by "LOTS" and "missed with sync"?
<aarrgg> I'm trying to find out who connects to my ssh server... is there a file/software that logs these connections?
<popey> aarrgg: /var/log/auth.log
<aarrgg> Using the server edition
<Mengele> nacc, FUD? and with repo sync I have a manifest of about 50 repositories and I would say close to 20 of those get missed. Not the same ones either, sometimes more, sometimes less.
<aarrgg> kk
<rexwin__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) when trying to install vsftpd
<Mengele> nacc, Messed up domain?
<nikoskeyz> hello. i am student at an IT university. i am between choosing ubuntu or debian as my main distro, so later i wanted to be a contributor of my choice. for my choice, i want to know if i could get some money from contributing on ubuntu and how. thank you very much
<nicomachus> no you cannot earn money contributing to Ubuntu.
<nikoskeyz> @nicomachus thank you
<nacc> Mengele: i don't know what `repo` is and I don't know what repositories you're referring to -- if you are mirroring multiple, they can be out of sync with each other (as the changes propogate). I think that's especially true if you're trying to mirror the development release
<Mengele> nacc, All it is is syncing git repositories.
<nacc> Mengele: ok ... i don't know what it is, but ubuntu and debian have the same version; do you see the problem on debian?
<Mengele> Never tried Debian
<aarrgg> How do I There are some IPs in the log I don't recognize. Some signed in 7 minutes ago... but I wasn't connected at that time.
<nacc> Mengele: "only had this issue while on this distro" ... what did you try?
<Mengele> nacc, Arch, Gentoo, Funtoo and now Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> aarrgg  in a terminal, try    whois [ip address]
<nacc> Mengele: hrm, you'd have to check versions, etc. I guess -- are they all the same version of repo?
<nacc> Mengele: or file a bug, if you want
<Mengele> nacc, I dont even know where to begin to do that or if its even worth it at this point.
<mcnuggets> does beating my dick like it owes me money burn many calories ? if so why am I not loosing weight? I mean seriously one arm is ripped all to shit and I have friction burn on my fourskin
<mcnuggets> oops wrong channel
<nicomachus> !ops | mcnuggets
<ubottu> mcnuggets: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Mengele> nacc, kind of a pain but I am just doing everything manually. I will have to upgrade to GCC 6.0 I just realized and I have a feeling Ubuntu isnt going to like that much.
<nacc> Mengele: gcc 6.0 isn't out yet ... they are at stage4 right now (iirc)
<sdsd23> hi
<aarrgg> MonkeyDust: kk
<sdsd23> newbie here
<nacc> Mengele: not sure why you'd *have* to update to a version of software that doesn't exist :)
<sdsd23> after i started a server in console
<sdsd23> i cannot send command
<lyze> sdsd23: because the server runs in the foreground.
<Mengele> nacc, Its still in alpha. And in order to compile android with the GCC 6.0 tweaks I kind of need a system running it =). Its actually pretty stable at this point.
<sdsd23> thank
<nacc> Mengele: use a vm or container, so you don't fubar your system?
<sdsd23> there a system to send comand?
<lyze> sdsd23: you can start a server with "screen" or "tmux" (look up a tutorial) so you can access the default console while a program runs :)
<Mengele> nacc, Compiling in a vm takes like 8 hours. I ran Gentoo on GCC6 since - November? I want to say. I jsut got lazy and one of my hard drives in my raid 0 on reiser4 decided to break so I came to ubuntu to give it a shot.
<nacc> Mengele: you can always try running repo from the source tree and see if th eissue goes away, btw
<Mengele> nacc, I am / did.
<nacc> Mengele: and it does?
<Mengele> nacc, Same issues.
<nacc> Mengele: then report the bug upstream?
<Mengele> nacc, I might if I get around to it.
<Mengele> nacc, Might => Will
<Mengele> Oh wow. There is a PPA for GCC 6.0 on Ubuntu
<daftykins> that could be a bad move
 * nacc wouldn't do it on a box i cared about
<Mengele> daftykins, Could.
<sdsd23> can isend command with a server in foreground mode???
<Mengele> But whats the fun in that? (and I know we are getting off topic so I will stop)
<Mengele> sdsd23, What?
<daftykins> Mengele: good move.
<Mengele> daftykins, I thought so.
<sdsd23> i started a server in console
<sdsd23> now console dont accept command
<sdsd23> only black
<Mengele> Did your server crash/
<Mengele> ?
<daftykins> sdsd23: two things - first, more detail - and second, on _one_ line :)
<sdsd23> usr/sbin/vsftpd
<aarrgg> MonkeyDust: Okay... found an IP address from Russia... and I'm in the US.
<sdsd23> after console dont want command
<aarrgg> Holy shit.
<aarrgg> Crap* Sorry for the language
<sdsd23> ok is not running the daemon
<lyze> sdsd23: stop the service with pressing "ctrl + c"  … then you should be able to execute commands again. I guess vsftpd is a service so you can simply run "service vsftpd start"
<sdsd23> -sh: service: command not found
<sdsd23> im on puppy linux
<aarrgg> Is there a way to get rid of my root password? I thought I was changing my user password and instead I gave the root account a password which means it can now be signed into.
<aarrgg> ...which probably isn't secure.
<aarrgg> :|
<lyze> sdsd23: Eh … would recommend asking in the irc channel for puppy linux. I just guess here: "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start"
<sdsd23> vsft
<nikeee_> hi
<nikeee_> I have a process that keep coming back with a different PID immediatly after I kill it
<sdsd23> no such file
<lyze> sdsd23: "ls -la /etc/init.d/ | grep ftp" … put that into pastebin and send the link to here
<sdsd23> #
<sdsd23> blank...
<sdsd23> no answer from console
<lyze> Does the command "systemctl" work?
<sdsd23> -sh: systemctl: command not found
<lyze> Then …  I'm sorry … I can't helkp you there … best guess would be the puppy linux irc chat ;)
<nikeee_> lyze: hi
<lyze> nikeee_: hey
<nikeee_> lyze: I have a process that keep coming back with a different PID immediatly after I kill it
<lyze> Erm … does it has a name?
<MonkeyDust> nikeee_  what process?
<nikeee_> transmission-daemon. Either with kill or the script in init.d, I cant stop it
<The_Fisting_for_> oi
<vimes> I have a counter strike server on an ubuntu server, running on a user account named csgo, how do I give other users access to edit the files of the csgo server?
<MonkeyDust> nikeee_  try kill -9
<nikeee_> MonkeyDust: yes, same behavior
<vimes> whilst still keeping the csgo user "in charge" (or with the rights to change it)
<lyze> Is the gui still open?
<lyze> vimes: add them to a group and set the group of the files to that one
<vimes> but there is no group lyze , I folowed this guide http://gameservermanagers.com/lgsm/csgoserver/
<vimes> just a user, no greap
<MonkeyDust> nikeee_  sudo service --status-all|grep trans   does it show in red?
<lyze> vimes: yeah I know. do a "ls -la" on the files please and send me the output (paste.ubuntu.com)
<linux> how can i assign just read and write to a user and dont allow to use wget?
<vimes> lyze: http://pastebin.com/3jWRJjMP
<nikeee_> MonkeyDust:  [ + ]  transmission-daemon
<nikeee_> MonkeyDust: not in red
<MonkeyDust> nikeee_  try  sudo service transmission-daemon stop
<lyze> vimes: There's a group called "csgoserver" add all users to that group
<Nukien> I did a test debootstrap a while ago into /stuff/BOOTSTRAP - Now the host system udevd has a bunch of open files in there
<nikeee_> MonkeyDust: great, it worked, thanks. Do you know what does the service function does in addition to executing the scipt in init.D ?
<Nukien> How can I tell udevd to ignore /stuff/BOOTSTRAP and let them go so I can remove it ?
<Mathisen> okej i need help.. i just did a reboot on my @ server running ubuntu 15.10 now i cant start virtualbox anymore... i realy need it ... " http://paste.ubuntu.com/15330362/ " what is going on ?
<Mathisen> i also did an apt update / upgrade before
<linux> how can i assign just read and write to a user and dont allow to use wget?
<MonkeyDust> nikeee_  no, don't know
<lyze> Mathisen:  "Please use 'dmesg' to find out why" … do that
<Techspectre> How can you view a folder as another user?
<vimes> thanks lyze
<vimes> but it didn't work
<lyze> Techspectre: sudo -u <user> ls <folder>
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<nikeee_> MonkeyDust: ok thanks, bye
<vimes> I'll copy paste, hodle up
<lyze> vimes: what didn't work? Adding users to the group?
<GeorgesLeYeti> I need some help. I try to install ffmpeg
<lyze> GeorgesLeYeti: which version of ubuntu, what happens?
<vimes> lyze http://pastebin.com/TL00Cz5s
<GeorgesLeYeti> 1st I just try to install it by building package but then I install it with trusty-media ppa.
<GeorgesLeYeti> Ubuntu 14.10
<lyze> vimes: "sudo: unable to resolve host hioa-gaming" … why's that there? Qvo
<Nukien> Anyone on udev question ?
<lyze> GeorgesLeYeti: and then?
<nacc> GeorgesLeYeti: 14.10 is not supported anymore, and is insecure, please use either LTS or latest release.
<GeorgesLeYeti> My problem is that now when i make ffprobe I have : -bash: /home/authotprod/bin/ffprobe: No such file or directory
<vimes> lyze it's to do with openstack settings, it's not a problem. Been there all the time.
<nacc> GeorgesLeYeti: also, you wouldn't use a trusty ppa with 14.10, normally
<lyze> vimes: ah … could you execute the "groups" command as the user you want to run the server as?
<Techspectre> lyze, thanks, but that doesn't seem to work.,. It tells me the user doesn't exist. What I'm trying to do is view files on a drive taken out of another machine. I know the username and password
<Mathisen> lyze, to be honest i dont know what to look for there... any help pls.. dmesg | grep vbox .. gives nothing
<lyze> Mathisen: Maybe for an error? … Don't know … never used the dmesg command before.
<urthmover> If I install 16.04...as long as I apt -y [update,upgrade] regularly...will there be anything that I need to do upon official release?
<GeorgesLeYeti> Ok but my real problem is that my 1st install of ffmpeg seems to save the path for alias ffmpeg and ffprobe to my ~/bin/ while it's now install into /usr/bin/
<vimes> logged inn and out lyze, now he's inn the group. but still get one permissions denied
<vimes> http://pastebin.com/BeavL3ja
<lyze> Techspectre: Are you ssh'd into the box or how do you access the drive?
<GeorgesLeYeti> Is there anyway to remove theses alias ?
<Techspectre> lyze, the drive is directly connected to my current machine.
<tinyalpha> anyone gay from new mexico
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bprompt> lol
<urthmover> :D funny
<ikonia> what's up ?
<ikonia> ahh
<lyze> Techspectre: Huch? Ohh I get it. So you basically have user abc@home and user xyz@oldDrive … now you moved the drive from "oldDrive" to "home" and want to access the files from the home computer?
<genii> tinyalpha: This channel is for Ubuntu support
<genii> ..too slow...
<Techspectre> lyze, I moved the drive from the old computer to the new computer. I'd like to get files off of it.
<lyze> Techspectre: Then you don't need to login with the old credentials since they don't exist on the new one.
<Techspectre> lyze, it doesn't let me view the contents of the home folder on the old drive
<lyze> Techspectre: Try as root
<btami> hi all
<btami> can anyone run foxpro in dosemu on 16.04 ?
<btami> when I tri to start it it closes
<Techspectre> lyze, tried that. It lets me into the folder but it shows as empty.
<btami> try
<lyze> Techspectre: is the drive damaged?
<bprompt> Techspectre:  or was it encrypted?
<Techspectre> lyze, it isn't damaged, I just stopped using it because it's only 80gb
<Techspectre> bprompt, I may have selected home folder encryption on install of Ubuntu
<lyze> Techspectre: is it a linux box?
<lyze> Or was it
<lyze> Ah well … then I#m out
<Techspectre> Yes it was, I'm guessing, Ubuntu 13.04
<lyze> Techspectre: can't you chroot into it?
<Techspectre> Maybe but I'm not sure how to do that. Could you explain?
<daftykins> why would you need to chroot if you just want data? that's not relevant
<bprompt> Techspectre:    haven't done folder encryption myself, so.. dunno, if the folder is encrypted, that may explain the lack of access
<lyze> daftykins: maybe because of encryption or so … maybe that'd help … don't know really … never done encryption before
<daftykins> lyze: no it won't
<daftykins> and yeah, nor me - but i can tell you that way is not it :)
<lyze> Ok o7
<daftykins> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<daftykins> nice recent factoid there
<Techspectre> Can't I somehow access it as the old user?
<kvaidyan> net
<daftykins> yes if you have your old encryption key / passphrase
<daftykins> have you dumped the old ocmputer already?
<daftykins> computer too, touchpads and cats don't mix
<Techspectre> daftykins, well I'm not sure what the encryption key would have been. If the home folder is encrypted, it's because I selected that option on Ubuntu install. But I definitely know my password. I've used the same password for years
<daftykins> so, still got the original computer?
<daftykins> Techspectre: ^
<Techspectre> daftykins, well, yes, actually it's the same computer but it's had hardware upgrades since then and obviously a fresh OS install
<daftykins> right but that original drive is as it was presumably? what hardware has changed?
<Techspectre> The drive is unchanged. When I upgraded I removed the drive and put in a new one.
<daftykins> yep caught that - so upgrades?
<daftykins> i really think you should just pull all drives, put the old one back in and boot up - then take the data off my copying it to an unencrypted medium
<Techspectre> Interesting, now you've got me wondering why that matters. Okay, so since then, I've upgraded the mobo and ram
<Techspectre> plus the drive
<daftykins> well Linux won't care, so just boot it up directly and get the data off
<Techspectre> daftykins, that's a very good idea except the bootloader is (was) on a separate drive
<Techspectre> I use HDD for home directory and SSD for the OS
<daftykins> you might be able to run update-grub now and chainload it from your new install
<Techspectre> hmmm
<Techspectre> well that can't hurt, right?
<daftykins> shouldn't do... might be best to run it by someone that knows encryption though...
<daftykins> hey EriC^^ you played with encryption? :)
<Techspectre> Interesting. Update grub returned "found Linux Mint Maya" maybe that'll do it
<daftykins> ugh so it's not even ubuntu :P
<lyze> Oh hey, I#ve stumbled on a problem now. Basically I'm trying to install kubuntu to a external hard drive. So that I can simply select the drive as a boot medium and it'll boot kubuntu. If nothing is selected then it should boot windows. Now that part works fine … however after I#ve installed it onto the external HD it can't boot from it … gets stuck into a hp logo - blackscreen loop
<Techspectre> Eh, well apples to apples
<daftykins> yep that'll add boot entries then you can pick it on startup, Techspectre
<daftykins> Techspectre: no it's important, is your new OS install Mint as well?
<Techspectre> used to use Mint, not sure why it's so popular. I always use Ubuntu now
<SCHAAP137> upgrading 15.10 to 16.04 beta now
<bekks> lyze: In case secure boot is enabled in the bios, you have to disable that.
<daftykins> SCHAAP137: that's both irrelevant to us and the wrong channel - feel free to talk about it in #ubuntu+1
<lyze> bekks: installed kubuntu on the external hdd from a live cd booted from that system.
<Techspectre> daftykins, why is it important? Is there something I should know before I reboot and try to boot into that partition?
<SCHAAP137> okay
<bekks> lyze: In case secure boot is enabled in the bios, you have to disable that.
<lyze> bekks: yup it is
<lyze> disabled
<daftykins> Techspectre: no, just don't ever mislead us as to what you're running
<daftykins> i drop Mint users like a stone.
<Techspectre> daftykins, haha no I'd never do that. I'm here all the time
<daftykins> i'd noticed
<Techspectre> I trust that's a good thing!
<bprompt> well, gem stones are harder to drop than sulfuric ones  =)
<lyze> bekks: Just to give a bit of background. Apparently that iso I#ve burnt is uefi only (booting rom legacy gives me a "no operating system found" error). On that system is a windows 7 installation with legacy mode. I've needed to change it from legacy to uefi hybrid mode.
<daftykins> depends if a lot of it was you using Mint from that old install but getting help her e;)
<daftykins> Techspectre: anyway try booting it
<Techspectre> brb
<lyze> bekks: The installer asked me if I want to use uefi or not … I clicked "No" … could it be that this will create a damaged version?
<bekks> lyze: No. But your Ubuntu will not be bootable if UEFI is enabled.
<lyze> bekks: disabled uefi, plugged the hard drive in, switched to "boot from external hard drive", laptop shows hp logo then blackscreen 4 times and shuts off
<Techspectre> That was um. Less than successful lmao
<daftykins> ho-hum
<Techspectre> I booted into it but there actually wasn't anything there
<Techspectre> It's just a completely fresh install
<daftykins> black screen, cursor top left?
<Techspectre> No it runs fine but it's like it was never used
<daftykins> oh i see
<Techspectre> Very weird
<daftykins> so that 80GB old disk was definitely always your entire OS? home and all?
<Techspectre> "always" is kinda subjective
<daftykins> or did you still use a second even then?
<ner0x> I did some searching around and couldn't find a good place to determine if a print/scanner/copy machine is compatible with the newest version of Ubuntu. Anyone know of a place?
<daftykins> boot a live session and check what's listed on the CUPS page i'd say
<Techspectre> I guess I don't really remember. LM Maya was 2013 so...
<daftykins> Techspectre: well, was it the only hard disk your system had back then or no?
<Techspectre> ... ooooh.
<Techspectre> daftykins, now I know why. It's all coming back to me now.
<daftykins> sign me up for the executive summary
<Techspectre> What I was trying to recover was a savegame file that I remember was stored on this drive. I don't remember whether or not it was the only drive in the system. I think even then I had a 500gb and an SSD. Which led me to wonder why there was a full install of LM on the disk
<Techspectre> But now I remember that while I was using this drive to store certain things, I took it out at some point to replace a bad drive from my girlfriend's machine. So the fresh install is probably from then
<linux> i cant play videos mp4 in my fresh ubuntu what should i do?
<NoCode> weird. In Cinnamon, I hover over the panel where the window tabs are and the pointer will grab the tab and move it. :| I wonder if this is just my mouse misbehaving again or what. :|
<daftykins> Techspectre: ah so what you want back is totally gone?
<Techspectre> Of course now I'm wondering why the drive isn't still in her machine... that I don't remember
<daftykins> linux: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and/or VLC
<Techspectre> daftykins, probably... I guess. I mean, I think.
<Techspectre> I mean, I logged in and there was literally nothing there. So that's it.
<daftykins> i have to admit, i find it hard to understand how one can lose track of their own drives and data
<daftykins> well no you should at least poke around at the filesystem level before being sure on that
<Techspectre> to be honest me too lol, I don't remember exactly why I was using this. With me it's not totally surprising, since I take apart my machines all the time
<daftykins> ah well, at least you don't have to wrestle with the decryption dragon
<Techspectre> I wonder if I should run ddrescue on it
<Techspectre> see what it finds
<pam> How can I do a batch conversion of .avi to .mp4?
<pam> without using handbrake
<daftykins> no that's a totally unjustifiable use of that program, Techspectre - just have a look in the /home on it for other users first
<daftykins> pam: those are both video container formats, that speaks nothing of what you want codec wise for audio or video
<lyze> pam: ffmpeg -i <file>.avi <file>.mp4 ?
<Techspectre> daftykins, there was only the one user. So I'll just call it quits then. It's really no big deal, I was just looking for a dolphin emulator save file lol
<lyze> pam: then a for loop over each file … simple google should help you how to do that and you are done
<daftykins> i think ffmpeg on ubuntu became avconv or some such
<daftykins> Techspectre: oh serious business then ;)
<lyze> daftykins: it's again here in 15.10
<Techspectre> Oh yes!
<daftykins> bbl
<Techspectre> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np :)
<pam> thanks all..trying winff
<dillon> hey guys I am looking for a powerful video conversion software.  What I am looking to do is convert any file format to a avi file with maybe increase the quality to. What do you guys recommend?
<lyze> dillon: gui or cli?
<bekks> dillon: ffmpeg ?
<dillon> gui, I don't understand cli
<dillon> what is ffmpeg?
<lyze> A powerful commandline tool X)
<Pici> dillon: handbrake is powerful, and somewhat easy to use.  Its mostly used for ripping dvds, but I believe it can just do video file conversion.   Also, you can't create quality from nowhere.
<dillon> lyze no it has to be gui like I said earlier.  Pici would I be able to take a 720p to 1080p?
<bekks> dillon: You can only upscale 720p to 1080p - at the same quiality as 720p.
<Pici> dillon: yes, but you aren't going to create quality. It will look like an upscaled 720p  video
<dillon> ok, I wasn't sure I want it to look good
<bekks> dillon: Then dont try to upscale. :)
<al2o3-cr> dillon: winff
<dillon> bekks, thanks
<daftykins> dillon: there's a lot wrong with that question, you can't increase quality through conversion - it only goes down
<bprompt> dillon:     the output, will be as good or worse than the source, so if the source isn't great, not much to work with for the encoder, otherwise, Handbrake works well, comes with a few mobile presets too =)
<bprompt> s/the output/if &/
<hipaysha> can anyone please answer my off topic question?
<bprompt> hipaysha:    wouldn't that make us offtopic?
<hipaysha> not to me
<Pici> hipaysha: there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<hipaysha> ok
<hipaysha> may I please know from you all the topic name in here?
<al2o3-cr> /topic
<hipaysha> so the topic is: > Official Ubuntu Support?
<lyze> Yup
<sdsd23> tnx
<Bingo> If you are using secure boot I think you will need to launch this file since it's signed:
<Bingo> ....  /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<Bingo> << needs windows to launch that file
<bprompt> hipaysha:   more UNofficial support, I doubt many folks here work at canonical, but, yes, that's the topic
<hipaysha> can someone please tell me why when I uninstall bluez/bluetooth I loose system settings on my desktop?
<Marcos_> buenas tardes alguien por aquí que hable español?
<Raku> I fixed my issue with notify-send over ssh, there was a file in ~/.dbus/session-bus/ was owner by root and making things freak out in case anyone wants to know for future reference
<Mikelevel> Marcos_~ #ubuntu-es
<hipaysha> and my clamtk drop down menu does not show at all even when I uninstall and reinstall everything
<al8989> hello i am trying to install libtool but it's asking me to insert my kubntu cd any reason why it's not installing it from online
<daftykins> al8989: open your software and sources manager and disable the CD
<daftykins> or, perhaps you have an actual physical disc inserted that's added itself as a repo source
<al8989> ah ok
<OddDuck> what are you using to do the install?
<genii> This will happen if you install from alternate and no internet
<ballison> Newly installed Ubuntu 14.04.  Changed PasswordAuthenication to "yes" in the sshd_config and restarted ssh.  Still not allowing me to ssh and use password
<ballison> why ?
<daftykins> ballison: with which user?
<daftykins> SSH will work fine out of the box, with openssh-server installed, to the normal first created user.
<ghr> ballison are you trying to ssh in as root? check the 'PermitRootLogin' setting if so
<daftykins> or just don't trash the entire design principles of ubuntu and _DON'T_ USE ROOT to SSH.
<ballison> ghr: a user i created
<ballison> not root
<daftykins> test via localhost
<ballison> sshd is only allowing publickey auth
<ballison> i need to enable password to allow support guy in.
<daftykins> it's never like that on a clean install
<daftykins> is this a VPS perhaps that's not even a normal ubuntu?
<ballison> http://hastebin.com/raw/aviquwigut
<ballison> that's my sshd_config
<daftykins> that looks modified
<ballison> daftykins: i created a support user.   set the password
<daftykins> why's it not the ubuntu default?
<beNifty> hugs
<ballison> daftykins: yes I set PasswordAuthentication to "yes" and then restarted.  didn't work.
<daftykins> but that's not the default file
<ballison> daftykins: so I set ChallengeResponseAuthenitcaiton to "yes" and restart.  didn't work.
<ballison> Daftykins: so I set "UsePAM" to "no" and restarted.  Didn't work.
<ballison> deftykins: It is a default file.  I just installed a fresh 14.04.
<daftykins> no because a default ubuntu config would be filled with comments
<ballison> why is it only allowing key based login.
<ballison> daftykins:  Do you not understand what 'grep -v ^#" does ????!!!
<le_pig> ballison: ease up
<daftykins> sure i do, doesn't mean you shared that you ran that :)
<ballison> it's the first line
<ballison> of the paste
<ballison> http://hastebin.com/raw/aviquwigut
<ballison> and awk 'NF' says to skip blank lines.
<daftykins> so it is, but i've had a long day and it's 11pm here
<daftykins> i think entries within the config matter where they're placed, so perhaps having keyauth on is superceeding password auth
<daftykins> if you tried to connect in as that user with ssh -vvv you'd be able to see where it's failing
<ballison> deftykins: weird.  All i've ever had to do before was just change PasswordAuthentication to "yes" and restart sshd
<daftykins> i've never had to do that to SSH in with passwords
<ballison> daftykin: i did. it's only allowing publickey
<ballison> debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey
<daftykins> try turning it off in there then unless any other users use it via key
<ballison> daftykin: I login with a key
<ballison> this is an out of the box Ubuntu 14.04.
<ballison> turned on PasswordAuthentication and restarted sshd and it's still only allowing publickey
<daftykins> either try it, or no
<daftykins> will only take a couple of minutes
<madh69> what is the best way to do a full backup of my whole drive for ubuntu 14.04lts
<daftykins> the PasswordAuthentication line is commented out in mine, i'm in via password right now
<daftykins> madh69: what's the plan?
<madh69> well i want to install 16.04 beta as with 14.04 i have conflicting issues with my video card drivers its been documents so just incase i want to be able to just reinstall my backup if its going to be more of a pain
<hipaysha> daftykins can you  please tell me why im seeing this message here in pastebin>>http://pastebin.com/XVEuhXbh
<daftykins> hipaysha: address queries to the channel in future, don't hassle volunteers by name
<hipaysha> understood
<daftykins> hipaysha: that message is useless without context
<xangua> madh69: do you have a separate partition for /home?
<hipaysha> what contex did I not supply?
<daftykins> hipaysha: what you're doing to get that message
<ballison> it almost feels like /etc/init.d/ssh restart isn't working.
<hipaysha> I enable firefox from terminal
<ballison> it's not picking up any of my changes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<daftykins> ballison: i still say the edits you have made are a mistake - "sudo service ssh restart" is best
<daftykins> hipaysha: "enable" ?
<hipaysha> yes
<ballison> daftykins: wow - that was it.
<daftykins> hipaysha: that makes no sense
<notalentgeek> Hello I am installing Genymotion and get this error when opening the program, ./genymotion: error while loading shared libraries: libdouble-conversion.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. What could go wrong?
<ballison> you have to do service ssh restart on ubuntu... /etc/init.d/ssh restart did nothing.
<ballison> that's nuts
<madh69> i want to install 16.04 beta as with 14.04 i have conflicting issues with my video card drivers its been documented. so just incase i want to be able to just reinstall my backup if its going to be more of a pain what is the best way to do a backup for reinstall
<ballison> daftykins: thank you sir!!!
<daftykins> ballison: cool - you really shouldn't need that parameter though, as mentioned it's commented out entirely on mine :) and yep because init scripts is the old way of doing things
<ballison> but that's just crazy.  you have to use 'service ssh restart' on Ubuntu....
<daftykins> ballison: np, glad we got there
<ballison> that's nuts!
<daftykins> no that's normal upstart actually.
<daftykins> been like that for years
<daftykins> madh69: i think that approach is a mistake.
<daftykins> hopping to a beta is not a sane way to avoid solving problems
<daftykins> (unless your hardware is brand new and you'd benefit from the newer kernel)
<ballison> darftkins: I come from the RHEL/CentOS/AMazonLinux world.   that's nuts to me.  :) :) :)
<daftykins> heh, then here be dragons!
<ballison> but thank you for solving it.  it really felt like the restart was doing nothing and that was it!
<daftykins> ballison: note that you can't restart networking on ubuntu regardless of command ;) for reference
<madh69> well either way i cant do nothing with drivers on 14.04 lts
<madh69> beta i will upgrade to lts in april
<daftykins> madh69: you haven't asked for help with that part so we don't know! :)
<madh69> yes i have... this is exactly my issue ill paste the link
<ballison> daftykins: thank you again for solving it!!!!    off to the next fire!
<daftykins> an executive summary would be nicer
<madh69> http://askubuntu.com/questions/601088/distribution-not-supported-error-when-trying-to-install-intel-graphics-installer
<madh69> the cause is in section 3
<daftykins> madh69: never try to install the intel graphics driver, it is NOT needed - it's part of the kernel.
<daftykins> nah, irrelevant method
<madh69> yes that is tru but in this case the gpu has conflict with 14.04 read the post it explains what u are saying aswell
<daftykins> madh69: what kernel are you on? "uname -r"
<madh69> its noted on intel linux website that 14.04 and hd 2000 gpu wont work
<madh69> im using 14.04lts
<daftykins> no i asked which KERNEL you are using - reported by "uname -r"
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I've this mumbo jumbo error while trying to install intel vga drive on vivid
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> http://pastebin.com/XgigEkks
<madh69> oh sorry ok
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> can anyone understand what it says and/or how to fix it?
<xubuntu_> Hello
<daftykins> you do not install intel drivers on ubuntu, period.
<daftykins> it is part of the kernel - do not attempt to do so.
<madh69> 3.19.0-51-generic
<xubuntu_> Im currently having issues that ubuntu 14.04 & 12.04 live cd cant detect my DVD drive
<daftykins> madh69: ok and does "cat /etc/issue" report 14.04.4 ?
<xubuntu_> i did a diagnostic test on my Dell latitude E6410 and it says Optical drive okay, and if i put a disc in it, it spins for a while but nothing gets mounted
<ikonia> xubuntu_: manually mount it
<madh69> yes normally that is 99.9 the case but in my situation the chipset reports 2nd gen intel all is good but gpu is not instlaled and the reason is apperently issues with the 14.04 it apperently works in any other version
<xubuntu_> i have /dev/sg0 and /dev/sr0 apperantly if i do ls -la on both of them, it reports that root:cdrom owns /dev/sr0
<xubuntu_> but if i run wodim -scanbus /dev/sr0 it tells me that its my USB san disk cruzer stick
<xubuntu_> from where im now in a live session
<daftykins> madh69: i think you're reading my messages to another user, which is the same exact topic.
<madh69> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<xubuntu_> ikonia, do you suggest mounting it manually to /mnt i mean mount /dev/sr0 to /mnt
<daftykins> madh69: what do you claim is not working there then? does the xorg log show it's using VESA instead of intel as the driver?
<xubuntu_> ikonia, could it be a faulty configured BIOS that it does not detect my optical drive within the OS _
<madh69> yes vesa its using and when i do a sudo lshw -C video i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/15331018/
<daftykins> madh69: were you the one that was here with the same issue yesterday?
<madh69> no
<daftykins> or the weekend
<xubuntu_> ikonia, should my BIOS ATA Devices be configured to ATA right? not AHCI, not RAID, Not IDE
<xubuntu_> its a dell lattitude E6410 laptop
<daftykins> ATA is not a valid choice versus those latter three
<daftykins> AHCI is what should be used
<madh69> NOTE (updated 18 March 2015 09:15 UTC-7): This release of the Graphics Installer requires Ubuntu 14.10 "utopic". The Graphics Installer will not function on Ubuntu 14.04 "trusty"
<xubuntu_> daftykins, AHCI ? ok let me reboot and put AHCI. do you think thats the issue that my Optical drive is not found within a OS ?
<daftykins> xubuntu_: no
<daftykins> i also don't think there's any point you trying to put a CD in on a live session
<daftykins> what type of CD is it anyway?
<xubuntu_> daftykins, standard burned CD-R old ubuntu 9.04
<daftykins> _9.04_?
<xubuntu_> currently im on a usb stick with Xubuntu 12.04 in live session just trying to figure out why it cant read any disc
<daftykins> we do not support EOL releases - why are you even doing something so ridiculous?
<xubuntu_> daftykins, yes, ubuntu 9.04 burned on a CD-R disc
<daftykins> oh sorry that's what's on the disc, lawl
<daftykins> and yes you should try a manual mount command
<xubuntu_> daftykins, because, i want it to read /find my discs, but apperantly it cant even find the optical drive
<daftykins> check dmesg for it seeing the optical or not
<xubuntu_> dmesg |grep CD
<madh69> this is the whole reason i want to backup and isntall beta 1 and just gradually update to lts in april... i dont think there is anyway to resolve a documented issue that is conflicting with 14.04 for my gpu drivers
<daftykins> it may not necessarily contain that.
<xubuntu_> daftykins, [    7.523828] sr 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<daftykins> madh69: so did you answer the question about whether you have /home on a separate partition?
<daftykins> xubuntu_: useless entry
<madh69> no its on the same partition
<daftykins> madh69: then you need an external disk to backup to
<madh69> yes thats fine i have a 3tb external;
<xubuntu_> daftykins, please check here,
<xubuntu_> daftykins,  http://s9.postimg.org/nnwf7wklr/Screenshot_03082016_11_10_33_PM.png
<daftykins> xubuntu_: before i click that, is it an image of text?
<daftykins> so open a file browser (nautilus for normal ubuntu) then press ctrl+h to show hidden files - and then copy + paste to your external drive
<Myrtti> yes it is an image of text
<daftykins> then it belongs on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> as text.
<xubuntu_> daftykins, its an image
<daftykins> right, do you see what i'm getting at though...
<xubuntu_> ikonia, please see this http://s9.postimg.org/nnwf7wklr/Screenshot_03082016_11_10_33_PM.png
<daftykins> hmm so you choose to refuse help because you don't know that images of text are silly
<daftykins> cool :)
<xubuntu_> daftykins, are you refering to my image?
<xubuntu_> daftykins, np, you will recive text hang on.
<daftykins> yeah you said it was an image of text
<xubuntu_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15331086/
<xubuntu_> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15331086/
<xubuntu_> daftykins, im all yours tell me what i should do
<madh69> i figured it out with a terminal command thanks anyways
<madh69> if=dev/sda1 of=dumb.img its creating an image
<madh69> dd if=dev.... **
<genii> You need a leading slash before dev
<madh69> yep good eye
<madh69> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=dump.img
<daftykins> madh69: no that's not a wise approach.
<Jordan_U> madh69: Very bad things can happen when you typo a dd command. Never run a dd command without triple checking it first.
<daftykins> my bad, rebooted for updates :)
<daftykins> xubuntu_: the CD being found is the virtual CD on a flash drive i think, you must have one of those ones with drivers and tools etc. on there - so yeah, looks like the kernel isn't recognising the optical drive at all
<madh69> thanks for the heads up i type it ok... first time running this command as  a noob i will remember to tripple check
<madh69> ;)
<xubuntu_> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15331119/
<daftykins> xubuntu_: yeah that doesn't change anything
<xubuntu_> daftykins, the actual name of my Laptop is Dell Latitude E6410. the burner itself is called Dell TS-U633
<nick_34r> hello, if i do dist-upgrade will the kernel and xorg also be upgraded?
<EriC^^> nick_34r: yeah
<daftykins> xubuntu_: time to reboot with AHCI
<xubuntu_> daftykins, do you mean that i should pick drivers from here? http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/latitude-E6410/drivers
<nick_34r> ok, thanks... so i will only do upgrade
<xubuntu_> daftykins, ok give me 1 min, will do :)
<daftykins> i never said anything about manually downloading drivers, no
<Jordan_U> nick_34r: You need to explain what you mean by "dist-upgrade".
<nick_34r> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu_> daftykins, will reboot with AHCI one moment
<daftykins> the only dist-upgrade ;)
<nick_34r> i have to stay at the same kernel and xorg, so i'm worried
<Jordan_U> nick_34r: That will only upgrade the kernel and xorg if updates for those packages are available. Why are you trying to avoid upgrading your kernel / xorg?
<daftykins> surely not an AMD legacy card owner hiding out on 12.04.1 ?
<victor_ubuntu_ne> Hi guys, is it possible to change panel icons of the ubuntu default login (and lock screen) screen?
<nick_34r> i have to stay there because of a outdated drive, so i install 14.04.1 and want to avoid 14.04.2 3 4
<nick_34r> because i want to stay at the 14.04.1 kernel and xorg
<daftykins> nick_34r: dist-upgrade is fine to run, you will get the newer 3.13 kernel - it won't install a NEWER one (i.e. > 3.13)
<daftykins> you can be on 14.04.1, dist-upgrade and become 14.04.4 whilst still on 3.13.
<daftykins> you will not get a newer kernel version - or a newer xorg
<nick_34r> really and xorg?
<daftykins> you have to install HWE stacks to get those
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> so you can safely "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<apexal> hello
<daftykins> nothing like joining and quitting
<stevenahoy> hello
<stevenahoy> can someone tell me how to change the brightness
<stevenahoy> ?
<stevenahoy> thanks before
<daftykins> clean install on a laptop? brightness keys not working?
<stevenahoy> i try to install  sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<stevenahoy> but not working
<daftykins> is what i just said your situation though?
<daftykins> ok nevermind
<stevenahoy> sorry i have to translate it first
<stevenahoy> because i cannot speak english :(
<daftykins> ah, yeah i'm not trying that one then.
<nick_34r> thanks alot!
<victor_newbie> Hi guys, is it possible to change the panel icons from the login screen (and the lock screen)?
<stevenahoy> well , now im at my setting desktop and in there i cannot find brightness
<stevenahoy> sorry for my bad english guys
<EriC^^> victor_newbie: yeah
<victor_newbie> EriC^^, could you help me?
<victor_newbie> I'm trying throu dconf-editor
<victor_newbie> but nothing seems to change
<EriC^^> victor_newbie: type sudo su
<EriC^^> first type xhost +local:
<victor_newbie> done
<EriC^^> type su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<victor_newbie> done
<EriC^^> type dconf-editor
<victor_newbie> yes
<EriC^^> go to com > canonical > unity-greeter
<victor_newbie> yeah i did it before but nothing changed
<EriC^^> victor_newbie: you did the steps before?
<victor_newbie> nope
<EriC^^> it's different cause you're logged in as lightdm now so you can change those for it
<victor_newbie> ok i did it
<victor_newbie> i should reboot to try
<victor_newbie> just las question
<victor_newbie> those steps, should i run them each time?
<EriC^^> try sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> yeah, if you want to change anything that has to do with lightdm you have to do them
<xubuntu> daftykins, Thank you soo much
<Guest9328> you are awesome!! live cd booted as expected without any keystroke from my side
<xubuntu-live> daftykins, thank you soo much really
<xubuntu-live> and now i also see it mounted in file manager / Thunar
<Guest49495> quit
<stevenahoy> [SOLVED] Brightness setting
<stevenahoy> thanks guys
<victor_> EriC^^,  sorry
<victor_> i went down
<victor_> so thanks, everything was ok
<victor_> but my icons look a little bit cut
<victor_> i think its because panel (less wide and transparent)
<victor_> is it changable too?
<tolland_> im having lots of trouble getting the ubunutu 15 iso to boot from a usb stick
<tolland_> it seems to work fine with 14. I also tried booting to the iso cd, and then writing the usb stick from startup disk creator in 15, but same error "SYSLINUX 6.03 EDD 20150813 Copyright (C) 1994-2012 H. Peter Anvin et al Boot Error"
<xubuntu-live> daftykins, may i ask if you are running ubuntu 14.04?
<xubuntu-live> daftykins, i was wondering if anyone can confirm the default package (Kupfer) exist for default repository in 14.04 and later?
<EriC^^> victor_: no idea
<EriC^^> victor_: you want to change the icon's width?
<victor_> EriC^^,  i was thinking about changing the panel's width and transparency
<EriC^^> victor_: you can change the transparency
<EriC^^> no idea about the width though
<victor_> and how is it please?
#ubuntu 2016-03-09
<victor_> EriC^^,
<new0> is .tar.gz really compress the file by 10%
<new0> or 90%
<new0> of the file original size
<EriC^^> new0: it depends on what you're compressing
<victor_> EriC^^, I mean, how can i change the transparency of the panel?
<EriC^^> if you want a really good compression ratio go with 7z or bzip2
<humbot> ratio will depend on the complexity of the actual file though
<EriC^^> victor_: through unity-tweak-tool http://askubuntu.com/questions/70910/how-can-i-adjust-the-transparency-of-the-status-bar-top-panel
<victor_> EriC^^, oh sorry, i was talking about the one from the login screen
<EriC^^> victor_: try opening unity-tweak-tool as lightdm
<victor_> oh yeah!
<victor_> will try
<circuitpirate> hi, how would i get my ALC1150 Realtek audio to work in ubuntu? right now it is only going through hdmi
<rigel> i have a networking question
<rigel> new wireless card on a desktop rrunning trusty. ath9k drivers are loaded. ifconfig -a shows the device as wlan0 with the appropriate MAC. ifup will not bring it up, "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0." lshw shows it as "*-network DISABLED"
<rigel> im not seeing anything i recognize as an error message in syslog, dmesg, kern.log
<NoNameGiven> Connecting to my ssh server through my laptop... how do I check what the ssh key is supposed to be on my server just to be sure there is no security breach?
<NoNameGiven> Basically what I want to do is verify that I'm connected to my server because when I tried to connect I received this: http://pastebin.com/8LbW3A6U
<Moseco> Anyone here know how to get glpk working with python?
<ouroumov> NoNameGiven, this usually happens when you connect using the same IP to different machines.
<ouroumov> Reason for this might be you're using the same local, private IP in more than one LAN.
<NoNameGiven> Well... I reinstalled Ubuntu Server on a different HDD and that same HDD is in the same tower... so it's using the same internal IP address.
<ouroumov> Example both at my lab and in my home my laptop is connected by cable to my AP. Because I use the "shared connection" setting given by Ubuntu the local AP has IP 10.42.0.1 in both location and when I connect using ssh I see that warning often.
<NoNameGiven> Oh.
<ouroumov> NoNameGiven, if it's a new install then there's a new host key generated.
<ouroumov> Which also explains it.
<NoNameGiven> ok... but how would I verify?
<ouroumov> The host key is generated during openssh-server initial configuration after install. To check the host key is correct you can connect physically on your server using tty1 for instance, and check the ssh config files.
<ouroumov> NoNameGiven, when you go to /etc/ssh you'll see a number of key files.
<NoNameGiven> ok... I see them... which one do I check?
<ouroumov> check your private key files using ssh-keygen -lf <file>, this will print the fingerprint, then you can check the ssh-client show the same fingerprint
<ouroumov> NoNameGiven, on my current machine it's the ECDSA 256 key, your config might be different.
<NoNameGiven> Oh I see it.
<NoNameGiven> Alright... the keys look the same.
<gallo_mobile> hi i'm currently on a mac and builing a NAS. I'd like to make a bootble USB drive for ubuntu server 14.
<ouroumov> NoNameGiven, so you can go ahead and execute the command to remove the previous key on the client.
<gallo_mobile> what I've found seems to be how to make a bootabele USB ON mac FOR a mac
<ouroumov> gallo_mobile, open a terminal and see if you have the "dd" command.
<NoNameGiven> Oh wait... in .ssh/known_hosts, is there supposed to be 2 keys?
<NoNameGiven> :|
<gallo_mobile> standby
<ouroumov> NoNameGiven, I don't know I have 23 keys in mine.
<ouroumov> (and 131 on my laptop)
<gallo_mobile> yes i do
<Anthony-L> sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<ouroumov> gallo_mobile, next see if you have the "df" command by typing "df -h" in the terminal
<Anthony-L> why doesn't that work for me?
<ouroumov> Because cp command takes two arguments Anthony-L
<gallo_mobile> standby
<ouroumov> cp <source> <destination>
<gallo_mobile> i do
<ouroumov> ok gallo_mobile. Here's the procedure.
<ouroumov> You have to issue the commands : "dd if=your.iso of=/dev/sdX && sync" where /dev/sdx is the device corresponding to your usb drive. (On my current machine it's /dev/sdc for instance)
<ouroumov> Be Extremely careful with that command.
<ouroumov> Identify the correct /dev/sdx using "df" while your USB drive is plugged in.
<ouroumov> If you use the wrong /dev/sdx you will nuke your hard drive's partitions.
<Anthony-L> that sounds horrible.
<ouroumov> It is.
<ouroumov> I've done it. It is a pain in the lower orifice.
<gallo_mobile> ouroumov: if its eaier for you paste or gist and a link would do.
<gallo_mobile> anyone here using weechat ?
<ouroumov> gallo_mobile, but I can't know what /dev/sdx it is on your machine so you've gotta find that out yourself and adapt the dd command
<rigel> new wireless card on a desktop running trusty. ath9k drivers are loaded. ifconfig -a shows the device as wlan0 with the appropriate MAC. ifup will not bring it up, "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0." lshw shows it as "*-network DISABLED"
<rigel> im not seeing anything i recognize as an error message in syslog, dmesg, kern.log
<snowgoggles> ouroumov:  might be better to have  gallo_mobile  pastebin the df output and formulate the command for him
<ouroumov> Oh right, do that please gallo_mobile.
<Bashing-om> Anthony-L: dd == (d)isk (d)estroyer; verry powerfull and unforgiving of any mistake , Does what it is told . It is very important that the target and destination be indentified positivly before hitting that enter key !
<Anthony-L> bashing-om, unrepairable?
<gallo_mobile> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/27639091bf8afd82b319
<Anthony-L> er, irreparable?
<Bashing-om> Anthony-L: Takes lots and lots of money - 'dd' writes over all .
<ouroumov> Right, except snowgoggles I can't read that MAC output. xD which volume is your USB stick gallo_mobile?
<gallo_mobile> /dev/disk2s4   9.9Gi   36Mi  9.9Gi     1%    9252   2585919    0%   /Volumes/Untitled
<ouroumov> gallo_mobile, please paste output of "lsblk"
<snowgoggles> ouroumov: looks to be the untitled listing 9.9GB
<gallo_mobile> command not found
<ouroumov> damn, gallo_mobile the way I read your df output the target would be /dev/disk2 and both /Volumes/Install OS X El Capitan and /Volumes/Untilted are on your USB stick?
<gallo_mobile> partitioned stik as a bootinstall disk for os x captian for my macs to be recovered when/if necessary and the Untitled is a empty spot for ubuntu as its a 32GB USB drive
<gallo_mobile> https://gist.github.com/elgallo/5b2fe2007eb8088d2260#file-diskutil-bash
<snowgoggles> gallo_mobile: that stick won't work
<ouroumov> yeah, you need another USB stick
<ouroumov> The dd command is brutal, and needs exclusive use of a given USB stick
<Anthony-L> i could use some help doing this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock
<Anthony-L> the third answer, which is the permanent solution
<gallo_mobile> standby gonna wipe the USB stick
<freshman> oh
<freshman> Anybody here?
<reisio> freshman: 1,747 bodies
<Anthony-L> haha
<reisio> 1,748*
<SchrodingersScat> at least two of those are bots
<reisio> etc.
<gallo_mobile> /dev/disk2s2    29Gi  111Mi   29Gi     1%   28329   7701835    0%   /Volumes/2bUbuntu
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: prove it
<SchrodingersScat> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<freshman> where are you come from
<reisio> freshman: dark side of moon
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: he just typed that
<Anthony-L> anyone on my solution?
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Anthony-L
<ubottu> Anthony-L: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> freshman, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic and ask your ubuntu question. chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<Anthony-L> i could use some help doing this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock
<Anthony-L> third answer, permanent solution
<lsaarge> hey all i have problems with screen resolution and nvidia... i cant set it up system wide... i have to change it after each restart, how can i solve this?
<reisio> have to change it how?
<lsaarge> well ive installed nvidia drivers, after that i can change resolution of ym screen but lightdm does not use that resolution and after i log in my screen resolution falls back to previous default resolution
<Anthony-L> i could use some help doing this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock
<Guest95029> Can someone please help me, I've installed Windows 10 and Zorin on a relatively new laptop (windows 8, uefi, I've already disabled secure boot) I've tried running boot-repair but when I retsart the computer Windows 10 boots every time
<Anthony-L> pretty lost with the 3rd answer
<cfhowlett> Guest95029, wrong channel.  ubuntu support only here.  ask zorin to support their OS
<Anthony-L> i guess no one is clicking my link... :(
<cfhowlett> !patience | Anthony-L
<ubottu> Anthony-L: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Anthony-L: I did look, with no details as to the issue, I have nothing to add .
<reisio> Anthony-L: what's 'xev' say when you press the scroll lock key?
<Anthony-L> sorry guys
<Anthony-L> reisio, i was aiming for the third answer.
<Anthony-L> the permanent solution.
<Anthony-L> i've done it before, i just forget how to get to the symbols file.
<Anthony-L> sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us{,.distribution}
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  the webpage you provided looks to be a jumbled mess of a solution
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles, the third answer is correct.
<Anthony-L> i just don't remember how to get into the symbols file to edi tit.
<Anthony-L> edit it*
<donught> hi, in my chat bar for hexchat, when active, is a bright blue and i cannot read the text I type. I am pretty sure it is a color of my GTK theme. how would i go changing the color of the box?
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  if youre needing assistance to edit that file...i'm concerned you'll break the file or possibly some other file....this does'nt look like an elegant solution
<Bashing-om> Anthony-L: So, what is your set system language ? edit the related file in the suggested directory .
<SchrodingersScat> Anthony-L: k, that's more helpful, you can try nano, might need sudo if your user doesn't have permissions.
<Anthony-L> system lang is English
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  better make a backup copy of it before direct editing a system file
<Anthony-L> when i put in ' /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/nl ' permission denied
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles, i understand. i just need to get to the file first.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  ok...so youre on nl instead of us as the instructions are providing on that page.....be careful...make a backup
<Anthony-L> sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<Anthony-L> i can't open that either
<snowgoggles> sudo cp the file by entering in terminal  sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/nl /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/nl.bak
<Anthony-L> ok
<Anthony-L> did it
<Anthony-L> now how do i open it?
<snowgoggles> sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/nl
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  keep in mind...i'm not officially supporting this
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  it's your idea...not mine
<andy__> Anyone know how to browse through efi to find bootable part of a sdcard?
<Anthony-L> thank you, i'd rather do this on the gui. do you know how i could open it?
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  you have gedit installed?
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  you'll need gksudo installed as well
<Anthony-L> oh
<Anthony-L> no,
<Anthony-L> i edited it. how do i save now?
<snowgoggles> in nano ctrl+o to overwrite then ctrl+x to exit nano editor
<Anthony-L> let me restart
<reisio> Anthony-L: it actually says at the bottom of nano all the commands
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  the instructions say to rebuild the cache file before restart
<reisio> where ^ is CTRL, IIRC
<andy__> Can anyone help me? I installed ubuntu on a eMMC but everytime the system boots it stays in efi shell.
<cfhowlett> !uefi | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<andy__> The problem is it ionly shows blk0~3 and I mounted them as different locations but I still didn't see anything with ls or dir
<lawrence> please how can i add refresh to my right click options
<Guest87247> buenas buenas noches, dias, tardes
<cfhowlett> !es | Guest87247
<ubottu> Guest87247: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest87247> thanks
<lucas-arg> friends please this is making me bad, cant configure screen resolution system wide with nvidia drivers
<donught> is xrandr available for Nvidia?
<minimec> lawrence: There was a python script for nautilus. Maybe this still works. http://askubuntu.com/questions/343719/how-to-get-a-refresh-right-click-action
<Geo> and last other quick question - all users are set up with ssh-keys only, no passwords. Can I still use dovecot to allow IMAP email access? (and how?)
<lucas-arg> i use nvidia-xconfig to create a xorg.conf file then i edited wiht gksudo nvidia-settings save changes to xorg.conf but the system does what it please
<minimec> lawrence: I would rather use the 'easystroke' software and create a mouse gesture for 'refresh' and use the refresh command of the given software (probably F5) and apply it to that mouse gesture.
<piezas> ol
<Toph> k
<piezas> de que
<olmari> an humble suggestion from far back here...
<olmari> have GnuPG 2.1 as installable option in 16.04
<olmari> no need to be default nor anything, but available
<shengsheng> liwendong
<cjen2837> hi. so i read ubuntu doesn't use xmodmap anymore, that it was replaced with xkb. but all the tutoruals for remapping a key on the keyboard use xmodmap. does anyone know how i can remap one key for another if i know their keycodes?
<rimdeker> Can someone help me with parted? Anybody here perhaps have an idea how to create an "mmcblk0boot1" using parted?
<reisio> cjen2837: I'm pretty sure it always and continues to use either
<reisio> rimdeker: what for?
<Bashing-om> cjen2837: Have you seen : http://madduck.net/docs/extending-xkb/ ?
<cjen2837> reisio, xmodmap command still is there, but it didn't work when i tried: xmodmap -e "keycode 127 = 2"
<cjen2837> the menu key doesn't act like the number 1 after running that command
<cjen2837> Bashing-om, i'll check it out
<reisio> cjen2837: what're you trying to do?
<cjen2837> reisio, my number 1 key on the keyboard is dead, and i don't want to buy another keyboard. so i'm trying to get another key to act as 1
<cjen2837> like the Menu key, or right control
<rimdeker> reisio: Writing a script to partition (m)SD cards
<reisio> chances are buying another keyboard would require less money/time :D
<cjen2837> really? it's that complicated and expensive to use xmodmap?
<cjen2837> doesnt linux have any easy way to remap keys
<reisio> cjen2837: no, but keyboards are that cheap
<reisio> cjen2837: what makes you think it's 127?
<cjen2837> Bashing-om, so i need to give it my laptop model?
<cjen2837> reisio, showkey
<reisio> rimdeker: parted -a optimal -s /dev/foo mklabel msdos; parted -a optimal -s mkpart primary ext4 0% 2% (etc.)
<Bashing-om> cjen2837: I can not see how nor recall how the model would -play into resetting a key code .
<cjen2837> reisio, i live far away from any computer shops
<cjen2837> Bashing-om, in the link you sent he did setxkbmap -model thinkpad
<Bashing-om> cjen2837: Read further down best I recall .
<reisio> cjen2837: you live far form a mailbox?
<reisio> cjen2837: what's xev say it is?
<reisio> "keycode #"
<cjen2837> reisio, yes
<cjen2837> xev says it is keycode 135, but xmodmap says incorrect key when i try that
<rimdeker> reisio: That simply cretates /dev/mmcblk0p1
<cjen2837> when i use the value that showkey gives, it doesn't give an error
<reisio> rimdeker: so?
<cjen2837> i tried the xev codes. xmodmap -e 'keycode 135 = 10'   still didn't have any effect
<cjen2837> although no error
<rimdeker> reisio: creates* , I need /dev/mmcblk(d+)boot(\d+) basically , like this: http://s28.postimg.org/4bi6oper1/partition.jpg
<reisio> cjen2837: try the 0x value, then
<reisio> rimdeker: can't imagine why
<cjen2837> reisio, can you tell me what xev says your '1' key value is? maybe i'm just not doing it right because that key is dead and i'm trying on the other laptop
<cjen2837> it says 2 is 11, so i guessed 1 is 10
<cjen2837> i just tried the x values. no error, but still didn't work
<cjen2837> you know what's weird. the menu key doesn't work as its normal function now. so it has been remapped to something
<cjen2837> it now says "no name" in xev
<reisio> cjen2837: it's '10' for me
<cjen2837> reisio, now both my menu and 1 keys don't work lol
<reisio> heh
<reisio> what's xev say the keycode for your '2' key is2?
<reisio> heh
<cjen2837> 2 says keycode 11, and keysym 0x32, 2
<cjen2837> but now 1 says "keycode 10 (keysym 0x87, (no name))
<reisio> '1' should be keycode 10, then
<reisio> cjen2837: you wanted the context menu key to send '1'?
<cjen2837> i just tried mapping right control to 1 and broke that too
<cjen2837> great
<cjen2837> reisio, yes
<reisio> so what's xev say the context menu key is?
<cjen2837> it says it is keycode 135
<cjen2837> so i did xmodmap -e 'keycode 10 = 135'
<reisio> then you'd want: setxkbmap -layout us; xmodmap -e 'keycode 135 = 1'
<cjen2837> reisio, hey! now the context menu is back to context menu and 1 is back to (broken) 1
<cjen2837> wait it worked
<cjen2837> awesome!
<reisio> :D
<cjen2837> whatever key 35 is is broken now lol
<cjen2837> i had a typo the first time
<reisio> shouldn't be
<reisio> setxkbmap -layout us; xmodmap -e 'keycode 135 = 1'
<reisio> the -layout part "resets" previous things
<snowgoggles> wow...what's going on in here?
<cjen2837> oh cool
<cjen2837> reisio, thanks so much
<reisio> snowgoggles: nuttin' honey
<reisio> cjen2837: so you should be able to add that to an autostart, or ~/.xmodmaprc (or whatever that file is named), etc.
<snowgoggles> keyboard remapping?  should use dconf editor
<cjen2837> snowgoggles, i have that . it works from there too?
<snowgoggles> at this hey location org.gnome.desktop.input-sources.xkb-options
<cjen2837> snowgoggles, how would i remap the context menu key to be 1 in there like reisio did. right now it just says xkb-options []
<cjen2837> could i just put that statement in there? setxkbmap -layout us; xmodmap -e 'keycode 135 = 1'
<reisio> cjen2837: did you not try it?
<snowgoggles> you have to add a new rule to the list....haven't done it in awhile...lets look it up
<cjen2837> i already got it working with yours so don't want to mess anything up
<cjen2837> but i'll try putting it in there
<reisio> no harm knowing other ways, but also, again: xmodmap is fine
<snowgoggles> oh...i have a visitor ....look up org.gnome.desktop.input-sources.xkb-options remap key
<cjen2837> thanks
<cjen2837> if i wanted to type a "!" do i need to remap another key to that
<reisio> if shift+contentmenukey doesn't work, I'm sure you can make it work
<cjen2837> shift menu key just enters a 1
<cjen2837> i'll play around with it though
<Anthony-L> hello, i need some help with this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127167/how-do-i-enable-scroll-lock
<Anthony-L> if anyone can direct, i would appreciate it.
<hs_> 你好
<hs_> 有中国用户吗
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: you restarted you computer before finishing the last step in your keyboard change
<Anthony-L> i also had to run to class. sorry about that.
<Anthony-L> snowgoogles, do you mind if i pm you?
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  you also only modified the nl country code keyboard layout and we didn't verify what keyboard layout your using
<lomD> any1 online?
<hwhite> I was trying to upgrade to 15.10, and somehow something went wrong. Trying "apt-get install -f", "apt-get upgrade", and "apt-get dist-upgrade" all result in a bunch of dependency errors, and "dpkg --configure -a" tells me that "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<lomD> my ubuntu crashses at times while playing videos
<lomD> the screen just freezes and i am forced to restart....what to do?
<lomD> i am using ubuntu 15.10
<Bashing-om> hwhite: What release were you upgrading from ?
<hwhite> Bashing-om: I think Saucy, but I'm not positive
<hwhite> Maybe Trusty? I'm not sure if there's a way to check
<Bashing-om> !eol | hwhite
<ubottu> hwhite: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> hwhite: ^ did you follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades guide ?
<hwhite> I followed a guide somewhere that mentioned using "do-release-upgrade", so probably not that one
<Bashing-om> hwhite: Then, does " old-releases.ubuntu.com " ring a bell ?
<xangua> hwhite: sounds like you manually replaced your source list file, did you? Or was it the update manager that offer you to upgrade to 15.10?
<hwhite> I did it manually
<hwhite> Bashing-om: It does not
<xangua> hwhite: well, that was the problem...backup and reinstall
<Bashing-om> hwhite: Concur with xangua . the system is in such a disarray that will never have any confidence in it .
<hwhite> No way to reverse the installation?
<hwhite> Unfortunately my computer has issues booting off of USB, which complicates things
<Bashing-om> hwhite: The finger of fate writes, and them moves on; there is no going back .
<meskes> Ugh. I really should be firing up Word, and finishing my resume update.
<meskes> But I'm procrastinating.
<hwhite> I take it there's no way I can avoid having to get a boot disc or USB?
<meskes> You could PXE boot it, but that's a LOT of work for a simple one time install
<Geo> Hi, all my host users are set up to use ssh keys, no passwords. How can I enable them to check mail via IMAP on dovecot (as they have no passwords to login to email with)?
<ecaballero> Hi!
<hwhite> And then when I do the installation from a live CD, will it backup my files and programs, or would I be forced to do it myself?
<Bashing-om> hwhite: If ya really realy need to salvage this install .. will be very messy and take a long time to even find out what is possible. I am burned out this session but if you want and no other is willing to take this situation on .. I will be back fresh in about 16 hours or so .
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a package to run on an ubuntu store computer, to sell things?
<JamesT1995> lotuspsychje: you mean you are looking for accounting software?
<lotuspsychje> JamesT1995: well not really gnucash, but really sales software to place the pc in the store
<lotuspsychje> JamesT1995: you know like you see macs alot in the stores, would be nice to see more ubuntu store computers..so i was wondering
<JamesT1995> lotuspsychje: a friend of mine has ubuntu pc in his store...but idk what he runs on it
<lotuspsychje> JamesT1995: thats nice! if you findout lemme know ok :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: A quicky : https://www.google.com/search?q=point+of+sale+ubuntu+software&oq=point+of+sale+ubuntu&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.9939j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 ; search result .
<morten> .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: interesting thanks
<cjen2837> hey anyone know the location of the openvpn config file?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | cjen2837 maybe some info here?
<ubottu> cjen2837 maybe some info here?: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lotuspsychje> cjen2837: config files can also be found in your /home hidden dir (ctrl h)
<cjen2837> ok that link didn't help since i dont use networkmanager but wicd
<cjen2837> i dont see any openvpn folders in my home dir or .config
<lotuspsychje> cjen2837: how about you ask in #openvpn?
<cjen2837> lotuspsychje, i can't join there since i'm not registered
<cjen2837> and dont have email access right now
<cjen2837> :(
<lotuspsychje> cjen2837: how about ##networking?
<cjen2837> goodidea thanks
<Mia> Hey all, I'm using ubuntu gnome, and wondering if it's possible to do global menu in ubuntu gnome (lke this one http://i.stack.imgur.com/73aX2.png)
<xangua> Mia: no
<Mia> I'va sked the same question in #ubuntu-gnome as well but this place has much more people so yeah
<Mia> xangua, oh...
<Mia> :( that's bad
<Mia> I don't like unity interface but the one thing I need is not there in gnome :(
<xangua> Mia: that's the old gnome 2 global menu, third party program
<Mia> yeah well was wondering if there is any alternative for that for gnome3
<xangua> Mia:  mate desktop (fork out GNOME 2) has a global menu plugin, I think you can use it on xfce as well
<Mia> I odn2t like mate :(
<Mia> gnome 3 is nice
<Mia> I actually like unity as well but I don't likethe app menu --
<Mia> and I was unable to find real customization for unity
<Mia> I mean thee is unity tweak tool but it's very limited
<Mia> (maybe I'm missing something here)
<xangua> So you like unity, but you don't like unity global menu?
<Mia> no it's just the opposite. I like unity but I don't like that it's not as customisable as gnome 3
<Mia> I like unity, I like it's global top bar menu, but I don't like the overall look and feel about it (such as the bar at left, or the programs menu that opens up as a part of the bar at left)
<Mia> and I couldn't find much customisation options
<lotuspsychje> Mia: then hide the leftbar?
<lotuspsychje> Mia: and install docky at bottom or so, make it look like a gnome
<Mia> lotuspsychje, oh where can I install extensions for ubuntu unity
<Mia> for gnome they have this nice extensions.gnome.com
<Mia> I was unable to find a simialr system for unity
<lotuspsychje> Mia: what kind of extensions do you mean
<Mia> all sorts
<Mia> I like to try them out
<lotuspsychje> Mia: you need to be specific on unity, like top bar indicators?
<svm_invictvs> Getting this trying to mount NFS
<svm_invictvs> mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking
<daxcat> install nfs-common
<Mia> lotuspsychje, overall, is there a list whee I can see what is available
<daxcat> rpc.statd is a daemon that's in that package
<Mia> I know a few things I need, such as the drop down terminal,
<daxcat> (disclaimer: i know practically nothing about NFS, just remember that package existing)
<Mia> but more than that I really like to be able to customize how my os looks
<lotuspsychje> Mia: apt-cache search indicator
<Mia> what's this
<lotuspsychje> Mia: there is docky, conky,unity themes,..all sorts to customize
<xangua> Mia: just install guake?
<xangua> ! Info guake
<xangua> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1 (wily), package size 238 kB, installed size 1377 kB
<Mia> where should I install themes for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !themes | Mia
<ubottu> Mia: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mia> lotuspsychje, they're mostly kde or gnome
<lotuspsychje> Mia: unity can handle gtk themes
<Mia> Oh, I didn't know!
<lotuspsychje> Mia: maybe this can help: http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-themes-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Mia> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Mia: and there is also ccsm to tweak unity if you like
<xangua> Just don't disable the unity plugin
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Mia> :)
<lotuspsychje> Mia: deviantart.com ubuntu user screenshots are also very handy, as they describe how they done it, what they used,..
<Mia> lotuspsychje, which category is that? can you sned me a link
<lotuspsychje> Mia: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?q=ubuntu
<Mia> -____-
<lotuspsychje> Mia: you can lookup whatever keywords you need, ubuntu + conky or whatever you try to obtain
<lotuspsychje> Mia: user desktops are under customization/desktop screenshots
<Mia> thanks!
<anes> I got error in package creation as : dpkg-source: error: source package format '3.0 (quit)' is not supported: Can't locate Dpkg/Source/Package/V3/Quit.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Dpkg::Source::Package::V3::Quit module)
<anes> How it fix ? please advise
<lotuspsychje> anes: can you explain what you are doing please?
<daxcat> anes: did you try the typo fix that i already suggested
<anes> lotuspsychje: I am creating a .deb package from .tar.gz
<daxcat> lotuspsychje: they're making a .deb package on Ubuntu 15.10. They already asked in #debian.
<lotuspsychje> daxcat: ok tnx for the headsup
<anes> yea exactly
<daxcat> 06:26 < daxcat> did you typo quilt as quit somewhere
<daxcat> 06:26 < daxcat> possibly debian/source/format
<anes> yes
<anes> daxcat: that file include text as : 3.0 (quit)
<daxcat> anes: so fix it by changing the quit to quilt
<anes> daxcat: sure
<anes> daxcat: thanks it work well
<ilu> hi
<ilu> am new here
<lotuspsychje> ilu: welcome, you have joined the ubuntu support channel
<anes> my exact error in deb creation is : debian/rules:6: *** missing separator.  Stop. dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2 debuild: fatal error at line 1374: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<newbie008> Greetings, does anyone have a solution for this? I'm burning a bunch of CDs for a roadtrip. I'musing sound-juicer to get the metadata. However many of these are not in the database it's using. ... blah blah... I've got two windows open. One with a list of CD track names and a second with sound-juicer (which exposes a series of textboxes). I'm having to repeatedly alt-tab, down, end, shift+home, ctrl+c,al
<newbie008> t-tab, down enter, ctrl+v, enter (repeat). Any better solution for this?
<ilu> lotuspsychje: thanks am tryingto look for a tool that i can monitor the behavior of my ubuntu sever.. any help
<lotuspsychje> ilu: monitor what exactly
<lotuspsychje> ilu: you can try the #ubuntu-server channel also
<ilu> the processor utilization, storage and ram. plus runing processes
<daxcat> newbie008: I use Picard for music metadata, personally
<daxcat> !info picard
<ubottu> picard (source: picard): Next-Generation MusicBrainz audio files tagger. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-2 (wily), package size 688 kB, installed size 3981 kB
<daxcat> it's a bit complicated to use though, you might want to search for a tutorial online if you decide to use it
<newbie008> I think the databases behind these scenes are mostly the same, they copy from each other
<daxcat> ah
<newbie008> the issue isn't getting the data, it's a matter of how to I automate a gui task
<newbie008> I saw there were some bash commands to do this but they looked pretty ugly
<lotuspsychje> ilu: df -h and ps might also help you
<newbie008> in window's land I'd use a keyboard that has macro's built in, or Autohotkey plus
<koan> hello
<koan> I'm having a small issue with Ubuntu. Ever since I installed, my wifi randomly disconnects... Anyone know the issue?
<Mia> when I initially logged into my ubuntu installation I saw this shortcuts popup
<Mia> how can I see it again
<xangua> Mia: hold super/Windows key
<pam_> I'm trying to use WinFF to convert some avi's to mp4's.  Just got this error "Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected"  What should I do?
<Mia> THANKS!
<craptalk> koan: did you sudo update and upgrade already?
<koan> craptalk: I'm pretty sure I did. I can try to do it again
<koan> just 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' right?
<ilu> is there a way i can get help on installing kibana on my pc locally
<koan> I'm sorry.. sudu apt-update?
<donught> is unity lenses dead? like the github and deviantart ones?
<koan> craptalk: just tried both, hopefully it works. Will be back here if it doesn't!
<DaveWM> how can I get network manager to ignore usb0 interface and let me manage it myself?
<DaveWM> the HWaddr of it changes... so ideally I'd like to figure out how to just get usb0 to be ignored by networkmanager
<alkisg> DaveWM: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=810934 ==> search for "keyfile" in there, it's how to hide a nic from network manager
<ubottu> Debian bug 810934 in ltsp "Please hide initramfs eth card from NetworkManager more robustly" [Normal,Open]
<Anthony-L> can anyone one explain to me this in English http://askubuntu.com/questions/561295/how-to-use-nvidia-gtx-970-gpu
<DaveWM> alkisg: thanks... I was using the same line but a variation for the mac address and it wasn't working.. that and the mac changes so it would be pointless.. I'll try this out
<donught> Anthony-L, just go under settings > software packages > additional drivers
<DaveWM> alkisg: do you think I can just use it like: unmanaged-devices=interface-name=usb0
<DaveWM> well,  I'll give it a go
<Anthony-L> donught, i'm very scared to switch drivers.
<donught> why? you got grub recovery and ctrl + alt + f2
<Anthony-L> it's not that easy. ever since i've installed ubuntu, i've gone through hell getting it to work with this gpu.
<alkisg> DaveWM: sorry gpu hang, what did you ask me last?
<Anthony-L> donught, which one should i choose? there's two proprietary, one that's tested and the other hasn't.
<DaveWM> alkisg: I was asking if you thought I could just use the line like : unmanaged-devices=interface-name=usb0
<donught> i use nvidia-updates Anthony-L
<DaveWM> didn't work though.. it's still managing it atm
<donught> but you can use eather
<alkisg> DaveWM: I don't think so, it needs to be the actual nic name as shown in `ip l`
<Anthony-L> nvidia updates in the terminal?
<Sumrdh> Hi I do wonder Ubuntu 14.04 Ltd 32 bit
<Sumrdh> I created a Bootable pending and I am trying  to install
<Sumrdh> Its not installing ubuntu
<DaveWM> alkisg: that is the name of the interface
<Sumrdh> *pendrive
<hateball> Anthony-L, donught: This ppa is nice if you want even newer drivers https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Deele> Hello
<Deele> I have a task to set up ubuntu for it being able to receive TUIO compatible touchsreen input. I have computer at the site, but I don'
<Deele> dont have a screen at site
<Anthony-L> hateball, how do i install that stuff?
<Deele> can you suggest what needs to be installed to make it work?
<hateball> Anthony-L: Read the page
<hateball> Anthony-L: PPAs are unsupported, but that one is "official" and works well.
<Anthony-L> hateball, i'm super new to linux and dont know too many commands on the CLI>
<Anthony-L> CLI*
<Anthony-L> hateball, it also says, "You should be experienced in packaging before you dive in here"
<Anthony-L> which i am not experienced
<Sumrdh> Hi I downloaded Ubuntu 14.04 Lts from the official Ubuntu website 32 bit.. I downloaded the iso file. Then I used unet bootin to create a Bootable pendrive. I restarted my system and I pressed f2 and I selected option install Ubuntu.. After selecting that I got a page which has Ubuntu written on it and the loading icon is seen.. I am unable to install Ubuntu in my system..
<EriC^^> Sumrdh: purple page?
<DaveWM> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/09uUwjX9 I added the last two lines to /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  rebooted and Network manager still automatically managed the usb0 interface
<EriC^^> with white dots at the bottom?
<hateball> Anthony-L: right, well if you want a oneliner to add the ppa and install the latest driver: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<Sumrdh> Yes yes the same exact page
<Sumrdh> My installation is stuck for almost an hour now
<EriC^^> Sumrdh: try pressing try ubuntu
<Sumrdh> I already did that it's still stuck
<alkisg> DaveWM: what's the output of this command? ip l
<Anthony-L> hateball, thank you sir
<Sumrdh> Please someone help me
<DaveWM> alkisg: 4: usb0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<hateball> Anthony-L: And a reboot is needed after the installation finishes
<Anthony-L> hateball, i'll keep my fingers crossed. :)
<EriC^^> Sumrdh: try booting with nomodeset
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Sumrdh
<ubottu> Sumrdh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> Sumrdh: also remove quiet splash and see what it says
<alkisg> DaveWM: try: unmanaged-devices=interface-name:usb0  (: instead of =)
<DaveWM> alkisg: good catch.. you may be right... lemme see
<NeoFrontier> Hi, when I insert an sd card into the sdcard slot of my ubuntu laptop, it will not allow me to delete what is on it. Even when root it says it is a read only file system. Yet the lock slider on the card is not in the lock position.
<NeoFrontier> what gives ?
<NeoFrontier> I see it mounted as: /dev/sdb1 on /media/username/32GIGSD type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<hateball> NeoFrontier: well it's mounted as ro. Does dmesg give any hints? Perhaps it was mounted ro due to errors?
<NeoFrontier> hateball thanks dmesg thinks the write protect is on...
<NeoFrontier> not sure if it is the adapter...
<hateball> Anthony-L: Please don't pm, keep it in channel
<hateball> NeoFrontier: do you have another card/adapter to test with?
<hateball> NeoFrontier: you could try forcing remount rw as well
<NeoFrontier> hateball somewhere somewhere...
<hateball> NeoFrontier: but if it says it mounts as ro without mentioning fs errors etc... it could well be the adapter
<NeoFrontier> hateball after umounting it removing it sliding the lock up and down a bit and confirming its position not in lock. it mounts rw now.
<NeoFrontier> *shrug* buggy adaptor I think.
<hateball> NeoFrontier: :)
<NeoFrontier> :)
<Mia> when I do anything related to apt-ge I get the errorr "duplicate sources list entry" --- I checked the file /etc/apt/sources.list and I don2t see the entry there
<Mia> how can I fix this
<daxcat> Mia: also check the files (if any) in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<stevenahoy> huys
<stevenahoy> i need help
<stevenahoy> i have 300 GB partition
<stevenahoy> but i cannot create folder or file in there
<stevenahoy> the error said permission denied
<stevenahoy> how can set the  permission ?
<koan> hello
<koan> Since I installed Ubuntu, my wifi has been randomly disconnecting. Any idea on how to solve this?
<lebron> ok
<lebron> no
<lebron> bye
<lebron> byew
<hateball> !details| koan
<ubottu> koan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hateball> koan: which version of ubuntu are you using, and what wifi chipset?
<stevenahoy> guys
<stevenahoy> how can i get permisioon to my partition
<stevenahoy> ?
<koan> Since I installed ubuntu, my wifi has been randomly disconnecting... anyone know my issue?
<alkisg> stevenahoy: what partition is this? what file system, e.g. ntfs?
<neodinger> hi@all
<bat123> I am trying to install ubuntu and its not working.The ubuntu screen appears and it gets stuck during installation
<Mia> hey all
<Mia> is there any way to replace the gnome dash application launcher?
<bat123> can someone please help
<Mia> I mean ubuntu dash application launcher
<Mia> not gnome
<pezet91> hello
<pezet91> i have problem with virtualization, problem description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316553
<pezet91> Any help would be approciated.
<hateball> pezet91: did you install open-vm-tools
<pezet91> no, but i installing this now ;)
<pezet91> wait :]
<pezet91> they are still errors :/
<hateball> pezet91: did you reboot
<pezet91> yes
<pezet91> This device working with normal machine, and not on the virtual host :/
<pezet91> but my server supports virtualization
<dragonfly42> win
<lotuspsychje> dragonfly42: can we help you
<dragonfly42> may be am not pro... but tell me
<pezet91> hateball, have you any ideas?
<dragonfly42> oops... misread the question :) :) sorry @lotuspsychje
<dragonfly42> I thought you were asking me for help :)
<dragonfly42> just trying out irssi commandline chat...
<dragonfly42> am new to irc irssi..
<pezet91> dragonfly, can You help me? problem description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2316553
<dragonfly42> pezet91... sorry... too complex for me :(
<pezet91> :((
<hateball> pezet91: Sorry no, I don't use passthrough. You could ask over in #vmware if anyone has an idea
<pezet91> ok
<Dirkos> I just added a new EXT4 disk (SDA1) but when mounted my user does not have access to write on it. How can i fix that
<Caroga> Dirkos: you've mounted it using sudo, so you have mounted it using the root account, which makes it accesable to the root account.
<Triffid_Hunter> Dirkos: sudo chown user /path/to/wherever you want your user to write stuff
<Triffid_Hunter> Caroga: no that's vfat, ext4 has per-inode permissions
<Dirkos> Caroga: I mounted it through the GUI
<Caroga> I stand corrected
<Dirkos> "Disk" tool with default settings as user "Dirkos"
<Caroga> But simply changing ownership is sufficient to resolving your problem Dirkos, just as Triffid_Hunter said
<Caroga> Dirkos: what is the path towards your mount ?
<bidone> ci
<bidone> !list
<ubottu> bidone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mia> How can I remove this second outer border in unity interface http://i.imgur.com/rOe2kg8.png
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I'm trying to set the umask for a daemon service. I tried adding it to startup file in /etc/init.d and also passing desired umask to the start-stop-daemon but neither seem to be working since files and folders are still created with default umask and I'm unable to undertsand why. Could someone help out here?
<dnivra> Mia:
<Mia> yeah?
<dnivra> oops. Sorry!
<dnivra> accidental tab press :/
<Mia> when I autohide the launcher, it does not come back
<Mia> I'v set it to left edge
<Mia> what's the problem :(
<Tin_man> close
<batman897> Ubuntu 14.04 is not working. I tried to install and its getting stuck at installation screen and not going beyond(Purple screen ).I tried to press all arrows and I just get a black screen with ubuntu logs
<batman897> can someone please help me
<Anthony-L> hey guys, i'm to the point where i'm scared to shutdown or reboot. getting back to the GUI seems to be hit or miss. it's obviously a GPU issue. any advice?
<dragonfly42> @batman897 if the installation stalls because of scratched CD, may you should try installing from bootable USB
<fritzroy15> hello, has anyone had success in getting webex to work on ubuntu 14.04?
<Mia> Any help for me? I'm trying to make the launcher auto hide and auto show, but I can't succeed with that. THe launcher auto hides itself but never reveals back. the sensetivity is set to highest (I've tried it with lowest as well)
<fritzroy15> i'm stuck trying to install 32 bit dependencies for libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 and libjawt.so on my ubuntu 14.04 x86_64
<batman897> @dragonfly : I used pendrive
<dragonfly42> mmmm
<batman897> @dragonfly : wat should I do , ihave a 32 bit system with 2gbram
<dragonfly42> am not sure batman...
<dragonfly42> can you find out anything odd in ubuntu logs?
<dragonfly42> perhaps ubuntu can't mount some disks... or error msgs of such sorts
<batman897> @dragonfly some interrupts and stuff
<lotuspsychje> Mia: did you move your mouse pointer good to the left?
<batman897> can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | batman897
<ubottu> batman897: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dragonfly42> :)
<batman897> Ubuntu 14.04 is not working. I tried to install and its getting stuck at installation screen and not going beyond(Purple screen ).I tried to press all arrows and I just get a black screen with ubuntu logs
<dragonfly42> batman897 am just making wild ass guesses without knowing exact error messages
<batman897> ok ok
<humbot> i got some wild guesses too
<dragonfly42> perhaps take a pic from your mobile... and share the error msgs
<Mia> lotuspsychje, -____-
<Mia> of course
<batman897> I have to reboot my machine for that
<batman897> and i cant chat
<humbot> did you get the 32 bit iso? did you checksum it? what is your graphics card? have you tried other ways of making the installer? press ctrl-alt-f2 and type dmesg...
<batman897> There were four options and I slected the option install ubuntu and it opened the purple screen
<lotuspsychje> Mia: tried a reboot?
<batman897> and it just got stuck
<Mia> yeah
<batman897> yes I tries
<batman897> *tried
<batman897> @humbot : I do not have graphic card
<batman897> i installed 32 bit iso
<Anthony-L> My computer can't successfully restart and I have to do a cold shutdown to get it back, even then it will maybe come to the GUI. It's hit or miss.
<Deele> I have fresh install of ubuntu and the one who installed it, has forgotten password, but It has auto-login for admin user. Is there a way to reset password without reinstall of os?
<hateball> Deele: Boot into single user mode and reset it
<hateball> Deele: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<seanirby> is it possible to bind the right mouse button to a key?
<Deele> hateball, I am in root console but after "passwd user" it shows auth flag manipulation error
<hateball> Deele: well, do you have the right username?
<Deele> hateball, yes, it the last one in passwd file
<Triffid_Hunter> Deele: if that won't work, you could always boot a liveusb and chroot in to change it
<alkisg> Deele: how did you arrive at a root prompt? Maybe your disk now is read only
<alkisg> Deele: try: touch /test
<alkisg> If it says it can't create it, it's read only and you need to remount it rw
<Deele> read only
<alkisg> mount -o remount,rw /
<alkisg> then passwd user
<Deele> success - than kyou
<alkisg> np
<Amethyst_Crystal> hello. i have a simple question about startup disk creator
<baizon> Amethyst_Crystal: and the question is?
<Amethyst_Crystal> I allowed it to accidentally erase the wrong external hard drive... except, that hard drive is exactly what startup disk creator and my whole ubuntu system is running on. It has popped up a new 'external device tab under the folders, but.. other than that, everything seems to be working still.
<Amethyst_Crystal> did it just *not* do anything, and get confused?
<Amethyst_Crystal> or is there something i should do to make sure everything is ok before restarting?
<Amethyst_Crystal> actually that popup has disappeared now, but i erased the correct external usb and its popping up on its own
<RaptorJesus> Yay
<Amethyst_Crystal> so, did it just 'pretend' to erase this whole hard drive? because i shouldn't be able to do anything still
<Amethyst_Crystal> or is it just impossible for it to attempt to erase the drive its already on?
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: most modern machines have tons of ram. when you open files, linux has to copy them into ram so that they can be accessed. Since linux is smart, it just leaves them there if nothing else needs the ram
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: so that means it'll keep running fine until linux decides to flush the disk cache, after which you'll see everything go downhill fast
<Amethyst_Crystal> so
<Amethyst_Crystal> is there anything i can do about this?
<Amethyst_Crystal> a way to stop it?
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: it's already done, reimage your usb
<Amethyst_Crystal> how much time do i have
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: it's not a matter of time, it's a matter of ram usage.. open anything that bites off a chunk of ram and bits of your disk cache will get flushed
<Amethyst_Crystal> i see
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: "flushed" as in linux will simply wipe those files from ram because it thinks they're still the same on disk (which is apparently no longer true for you)
<Triffid_Hunter> then if it tries to reload them from disk, you'll get a kern.log full of filesystem errors followed by remount-ro, crashes or full on kernel panic
<Amethyst_Crystal> will it just randomly choose bits of my system to destroy, or will it get stuff like saved files
<Amethyst_Crystal> ok well my disk creator is 36% complete..
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: destroy? it's already destroyed, you're running on a ghost
<Amethyst_Crystal> so does this mean its too late to save anything to dvd r disks?
<heya> What is the difference between linux image extra and linux image when we do net install?
<heya> Also which one should i pic?
<heya> I am installing 14.04
<heya> Linux 4.2.x extra?
<radicate> How can I make a file that'll be editable by my user without using sudo all the time?
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: you could copy files in your vfs cache to your new usb.. hard to tell which are cached though, might be some info in /proc somewhere
<Deele> Where do I get User Permissions settings in ubuntu System Settings? I am following guide in http://www.instructables.com/id/Setting-Up-Ubuntu-as-a-Kiosk-Web-Appliance/?ALLSTEPS but I cant find specific user permission settings in "User Accounts" window
<dragon42> @radicate chmod go+rw filename
<Amethyst_Crystal> i think i managed to finish creating a usb disk at least, its 'creating a persistence file...'
<Amethyst_Crystal> 99% complete
<Amethyst_Crystal> now an ext2 filesystem
<Amethyst_Crystal> can you please give me info about checking vfs cache and /proc? i presume terminal is involved?
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: I know nothing about vfs specifics, just have some idea of how linux's one uses ram
<radicate> dragon42: Can you please explain to me what this does?
<Ana__> my memorie is almost full and i dont know of what. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15333830/
<linuxlove> hello
<Ana__> what can i do to erase all i dont need
<linuxlove> i need to have both language english and persion how can i do that in ubuntu 14.04?
<cspack> Amethyst_Crystal: the Erase Disk option doesn't delete files, it formats the partition. I'm guessing it didn't do anything since the partition was mounted.
<linuxlove> Ga
<Amethyst_Crystal> are you sure, cspack? Triffid_Hunter said otherwise
<batman123> I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<linuxlove> Gallomimia,
<Triffid_Hunter> Ana__: that shows inodes, not space. and why does your rootfs only have less than a million inodes? if you want more free inodes, delete files you don't use. each file/directory takes one inode
<linuxlove> i need to have both language english and persion how can i do that in ubuntu 14.04?
<Amethyst_Crystal> plus isnt my usb disk technically mounted too?
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: if it failed the first time as cspack suggests it might, you might be fine
<hateball> linuxlove: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html
<Amethyst_Crystal> i hope so. but im going to save all the files i want/need anyway just in case
<Amethyst_Crystal> i kind of have to
<Ana__> thank you
<Ana__> then why my pc is too slow
<batman123>  I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<Ana__> ?
<Amethyst_Crystal> ive tried updating to another version from 12.04 but it hasnt worked, because of a stupid package fglrx error that ive been stuck with for awhile
<Amethyst_Crystal> so now im putting 14.04 on a disk. i read that it makes an error with 14.10, but im guessing 14.04 is fine cause its stable
<batman123>  I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<cspack> Amethyst_Crystal: did Startup Disk Creator give you an error the first time?
<Amethyst_Crystal> i didnt notice, but maybe.
<Amethyst_Crystal> i was too busy panicking..
<Amethyst_Crystal> im still not noticing anything unusual
<linuxlove> hateball, i dont want to change language for whole system i just need to switch between languages when i want to type
<Amethyst_Crystal> i'm currently deleting massive files i dont want or need via find files/folders and nothing bad has happened yet
<Amethyst_Crystal> i figure it will be easier to copy folders onto my discs that way
<cspack> Amethyst_Crystal: In any case it didn't complete right? I think you are safe.
<batman123>  I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<Amethyst_Crystal> i have no idea. it was instanteous when i tried it with the proper usb stick, but i dont know if thats just cause it had nearly nothing on it anyway
<Amethyst_Crystal> would it have taken awhile if it tried deleting multiple GB?
<hateball> linuxlove: will this help https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html
<Amethyst_Crystal> it 'appeared' instant with the mistake choice too
<batman123> can someone please help
<batman123>  I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<cspack> Amethyst_Crystal: it would take a while to format your linux partition ;) so I think you are good.
<Amethyst_Crystal> ok
<Amethyst_Crystal> well im going to go ahead and save stuff to disks and continue
<batman123> @cspack :  I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: if you're walking your disk and dmesg isn't spewing errors like a firehose, nothing was wiped
<Amethyst_Crystal> is there anything i should be concerned about or keep in mind when wiping out my external hard drive and installing 14.04 via the usb stick?
<Triffid_Hunter> Amethyst_Crystal: nothing wrong with having a backup day though :)
<batman123> someone please help
<Amethyst_Crystal> i need to backup anyway, i have no choice but to wipe the whole disk. ive tried just updating but keeping files before and it didnt work, im guessing due to the 'package fglrx' or other errors
<Smokie> hey guys, how can i copy a file that contains a ' in it in terminal ?
<Amethyst_Crystal> should i be concerned about it not working if i try doing a 'clean' full install?
<Triffid_Hunter> Smokie: \'
<Smokie> thanks Triffid_Hunter
<Amethyst_Crystal> the whole reason im doing this is cause i had an unsettling and frustrating 90 minutes of just trying to log onto ubuntu normally, it was stuck at the shell with 'broken pipe' and stuff like that. i think i was able to get around it via stuff i tried on recovery, but im tired of all the probems adding up. also, not able to install or update anything the proper way. surprisingly steam games works
<Amethyst_Crystal>  just fine tho.. except i suspect some games arent running because of the stupid graphic error.
<Amethyst_Crystal> so yeah, should i do any extra steps if i want to completely wipe my hard drive and do a full 'clean' install of 14.04 from usb stick?
<Amethyst_Crystal> or keep anything important in mind during process?
<lotuspsychje> Amethyst_Crystal: easy on the enter key mate, best to focus on your specific issue
<batman123>  I installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit , I selected try ubuntu without installationa and it worked. I then selected install ubuntu , i got the following error "INstallation failed error 5"
<batman123> someone please help
<lotuspsychje> batman123: how did you create your usb stick
<Amethyst_Crystal> sorry lotuspsychje, i have a bad habit when it comes to online chat
<lotuspsychje> Amethyst_Crystal: well this isnt really a chat, but ubuntu support issue solving
<batman123> @lotuspsychje I created using unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> batman123: from wich Os?
<batman123> windows
<lotuspsychje> batman123: please try the universal usb installer
<lotuspsychje> !usb | batman123
<ubottu> batman123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> batman123: are you single installing or dualboot?
<Amethyst_Crystal> understood, lotuspsychje. im grateful for everyones' help tho
<batman123> @lotuspsychje dualboot
<lotuspsychje> batman123: on uefi system?
<batman123> @lotuspsychje i am sorry i am a novice wat is uefi system?
<lotuspsychje> batman123: wich Os will you be dualbooting with ubuntu?
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : I have windows OS and I have partitioned to use around 50 gb for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> batman123: wich windows please
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : windows7
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | batman123 ok try this
<ubottu> batman123 ok try this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> batman123: but make your usb with universal usb installer first
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : i ll try it and see
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : I have a 32bit system with 2 gb ram
<lotuspsychje> batman123: you could choose ubuntu desktop 32bit iso, or lubuntu/xubuntu iso
<Smokie> is it normal for the FTP speed from an ubuntu server to a windows os on a local network to be 15MB/s only?
<huwjr> hi all - i have one ubuntu 14.04 server which has an ethernet alias set in /etc/network/interfaces - it’s set to auto but it NEVER comes up at reboot? i have about 10 other trusty hosts with the same config, and they all work flawlessly? any ideas.
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: maybe the ##networking guys might troubleshoot that?
<batman123> @lotuspychje : which verison 14.04 or 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Smokie, huwjr there is also #ubuntu-server if you like
<alkisg> Smokie: local network 100 mbps or gigabit?
<lotuspsychje> batman123: depends on you mate, LTS or non-lts
<popey> lotuspsychje: seems a valid question for here
<lotuspsychje> !lts | batman123
<ubottu> batman123: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<huwjr> soz :)
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : I am installing 15.04 32 bit , hope it works
<lotuspsychje> batman123: ok mate good luck!
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : thanks a lot !
<batman123> will let u know if i face any issue
<lotuspsychje> batman123: if you have issues, you can always come back here
<Smokie> thanks lotuspsychje
<Smokie> alkisg, 1gbit local nework
<k1l_> batman123: better install 15.10 from the start. 15.04 is already dead and you need to upgrade that
<Smokie> alkisg, i can scp from my outside server to my local server at home @ 40MB/s, so it should reach that or more locally
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : one quick question , do u recommend me to use unetbootin to create a bootable pendrive or something else .
<k1l_> batman123: and do you have 32bit only hardware? or why do you install not 64bit?
<alkisg> Smokie: if it's 40 MB and not mbit, then yup your ftp speed is very low
<lotuspsychje> batman123: i would try that universal usb installer, if you create from windows
<batman123> @kill_ : I have a 32 bit hardware , should i install 15.10 32 bit iso or 15.10 64 bit ISO
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: be carefull with ftp also for security reasons
<k1l_> batman123: what hardware is it exactly?
<Wug> batman123: the 32 bit one.
<Wug> 64 bit software is not backwards compatible with 32 bit hardware
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, its inside my home network
<batman123> @k1l_ 32 bit CPU
<batman123> @wug : thanks
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: but your network attached to internet also?
<Wug> however, the opposite is true, so just because it currently has 32 bit software on it doesn't necessarily mean it's a 32 bit cpu. have you looked up the model number to make sure it really is a 32 bit chip?
<lotuspsychje> Smokie: maybe do a test over ssh?
<k1l_> batman123: are you sure its 32bit only? which one is it?
<Wug> batman123: if it was made in the last few years its almost certainly 64 bit
<Wug> as far as I know all new mainstream CPUs have been 64 bit for some time
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, ftp is blocked from my outside network.. i can 'scp' to my local network just fine and i can reach up to 40MB/s
<batman123> @k1l_ : its old laptop ,  i checked the config, its a 32 bit system with 2 gb ram
<batman123> should i use 32 bit ISO or 64 bit ISO
<k1l_> batman123: the OS doesnt tell anything about the cpu. please name the cpu so we can have a look
<batman123> @k1l_ : its intel centrino
<Wug> what year was it made
<lotuspsychje> batman123: wich brand/model of laptop?
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : latitude d630
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, scp from server1 to server2 on my local network reaches 70MB/s
<Smokie> just tested now
<Wug> yeah that's 32 bit all right
<Wug> (I have a d620)
<Smokie> so the issue is from server1 to my windows machine over FTP
<batman123> @lotuspsychje : Dell Latitude D630
<Wug> batman123: go for the 32 bit version
<alkisg> Smokie: is that 70 MB/s or 70 mbit/s? byte or bit?
<batman123> @wug : sure
<Wug> also, you may encounter issues making the graphics driver work
<k1l_> batman123: thing is: google dropped the 32bit version of chrome. and other distributions are thinking of dropping 32bit isos at all. so if there is any doubt one should check if the hardware is capable of 64 bit OS.
<Smokie> alkisg, 70MB/s
<alkisg> Smokie: which ftp server and client are you using?
<batman123> @wug: I will go with 15.10 ISO 32 bit
<Wug> the d620 has an nvidia quadro 110m, which is no longer supported by nvidia drivers on linux
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: will lubuntu and xubuntu also drop the 32bit iso's?
<Wug> It may be that the d630 has the same issue
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: i dont think there was an decision yet. and i think it makes sense for lubuntu to keep 32bit isos
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ok tnx
<k1l_> batman123: which cpu uses the system exactly?
<Wug> Might be worth it to get rid of 32 bit desktop ubuntu isos
<k1l_> batman123: i see d630 ones with intel core 2 duo t7300 which is 64bit capable
<Wug> keep server around so random old junk machines can be run in headless configuration
<alkisg> Wug: get rid of 32bit isos, why?!
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: indeed: http://www.cnet.com/products/dell-latitude-d630/specs/
<alkisg> We're using those in thousands of machines here...
<Wug> alkisg: where is here, and how are you using them
<alkisg> Wug: www.ltsp.org/stories/widget-map/?location=Greece
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: its an article that mentioning it, removing 32bit iso's
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: i think it was on softpedia
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: afaik it won't happen for 16.04
<batman123> @k1l_ I did right click on computer on my windows OS ,i opened properties and I saw the operating system is 32 bit
<k1l_> alkisg: i didnt hear ubuntu said they will drop it. other distributions started iirc. but ubuntu links for the 64bit as standard already
<k1l_> batman123: that doesnt say anything about the cpu.
<k1l_> batman123: windows prefers a 32bit OS.
<Wug> alkisg: I don't know much about how ltsp is architected, but given that we're talking thin clients, do they have local bootability at all?
<k1l_> so please look up which CPU is build in.
<alkisg> k1l_: fedora also still offers i386, and of course debian will be the last to drop it
<batman123> @k1l_ : The processor description goes as Intel(R)Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
<bazhang> thats 64
<alkisg> Wug: they're usually p4 machines with windows xp, dual-booted as i386 clients over the network, where the server is also installed in i386 arch to serve as a template for them
<k1l_> batman123: thats a 64bit one
<batman123> oh ok
<bazhang> core duo is 32/core2duo is 64
<Wug> alkisg: the suggestion I made was getting rid of the x86 iso only for desktop installs, and keeping it for server ones, so it sounds like that configuration would still work fine
<Smokie> alkisg, vsftp on the ubuntu server and WinSCP on windows
<batman123> @K1l_ : should install 15.10 64 bit then?
<alkisg> Wug: ltsp servers are installed using the desktop iso, they're not headless, they need the full gui as a template for the clients
<k1l_> batman123: 64bit is right. if you install 14.04 or 15.10 is your decision. with 15.10 you need to upgrade to 16.04 until july
<Wug> ubuntu server is just ubuntu with different packages, there's no reason you can't install a UI on it
<alkisg> Wug: compiling or serving an .iso isn't the problem; the problem is QA'ing it. As long as enough i386 installations are out there, there's not a real reason to drop it
<alkisg> Wug: there's no reason to select ubuntu-server.iso when I want ubuntu-desktop.iso. Of course I could even netinstall without even mini.iso, but having the 32 bit desktop.iso is the easiest way
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: if lubuntu 16.04 32bit iso's would remain, might run like a charm on xp boxes?
<Wug> I guess
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: gnome-flashback is as light as lubuntu, but way more mature, that's what we're using
<Wug> but as you yourself point out it's QA overhead (ubuntu's QA process has bee really strained lately) and your case is something of an edge case
<alkisg> I.e. we start with the normal ubuntu-desktop-32bit.iso (unity) and install gnome-flashback over it
<Wug> I'd imagine the returns on QAing the 32 bit isos are diminishing very rapidly
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: here's the article: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-linux-32-bit-iso-images-are-up-for-discussion-again-499754.shtml
<Wug> seeing as all consumer hardware produced today is 64 bit, no new computers are x64
<Wug> x86*
<alkisg> Wug: see the popcon results for a comparison between i386 and amd64 installations
<alkisg> i386 machines are very much still in use\
<lotuspsychje> lets continue support? or proceed in #ubuntu-discuss perhaps
<InvGhost> hello, has somebody had problems with ubuntu 15.10 sound hissing?  After instalation there was hiss- i fixed it with this http://xps13-9333.appspot.com/#background_noise , but after i updated my apps with software apps with software updater it doesnt work anymore. Any idea how to fix it? Here is source code of this py that fixed issue first time http://xps13-9333.appspot.com/root/usr/local/bin/white_noise_fix.py
<alkisg> Wug:  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ ==> amd64: 681069, i386: 2069261
<alkisg> 3 times more i386 installations
<lotuspsychje> !sound | InvGhost
<ubottu> InvGhost: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Wug> how many of those are headless though
<alkisg> Wug: in any case, it's not time to drop i386 cds yet. They're still used widely. OK, let's move on to supporting people here. :)
<mmk> hi
<scatman> hi
<mmk> yes
<mmk> 29 africa
<bazhang> mmk do you have an ubuntu support issue
<alive> alkisg: Is 64 bit the default now at least?
<alkisg> alive: the ubuntu download page points to 64bit isos by default, yes
<alive> Nice :)
<lesshaste> something has gone screwy with the keyboard layout since a recent ubuntu upgrade. System Settings->Text Entry shows the right layout but I get < when I press the \ key for exampel
<alkisg> lesshaste: does this also happen if you select the guest session?
<lesshaste> alkisg, interesting question..how do I do that?
<alkisg> lesshaste: you select it from the menus, google it a bit because I'm not using unity so I can't tell you the exact menu
<Raz0r-X> Could anyone help me with a script... I want to count how many minutes it takes from one job to another in a log file. The first job i want to count time from is where it says MSG[BEGIN JOB /srv/korv and i want it to stop counting after the log has said MSG[END JOB /srv/bingo
<hateball> Raz0r-X: "time job1 >> log.txt && time job2 >> log.txt" ?
<hateball> oh
<lesshaste> alkisg, ok thanks
<Raz0r-X> hateball I would like to run this at the end of the night to see how long it all took...
<varaindemian> is ubuntu (with snappy ubuntu core) trying to make something similar to arch?
<hateball> Raz0r-X: I cant say I understand what you are talking about
<Raz0r-X> hehe
<hateball> Raz0r-X: I dont know what your jobs that print /srv/bingo are
<Raz0r-X> heeh you dont need to know :))
<EriC^^> is the time program wrong or something?
<EriC^^> time -f "\t%E real,\t%U user,\t%S sys" ls -Fs
<EriC^^> in the examples section doesn't work
<EriC^^> time -f "%e" <program> says -f command not found
<Raz0r-X> I have a logfile where all the jobs are displayed. The logfile name is korv.txt. Every night i run 100´s of jobs. I want to measure how long all those jobs take
<Raz0r-X> i want to measure from where it says MSG[BEGIN JOB /srv/korv
<Raz0r-X> to
<Raz0r-X> where it says MSG[END JOB /srv/bingo
<Raz0r-X> :)
<hateball> But do you have any timestamps in said log?
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: is there a time stamp next to it?
<Raz0r-X> hateball yes i have timestamps
<Raz0r-X> yes
<Raz0r-X> 09-03-2016 12:44:05 b13236 DISPLAY ID(IP[00.00.0.00.0] JOB[RE7300] PID[28519]) MSG[END JOB
<Raz0r-X> that the way it looks in the log
<Mia> hey all, the "show live preview" option in my switcher is not working
<Mia> do you have any guesses why this canebe?
<Mia> no matter what I check, it just displays the simpel icons that's all
<EriC^^> i think there's a bug in the time program, it won't process the -f or --format arg
<EriC^^> nor -o
<Silenced> clear
<EriC^^> ah it's cause of bash, need to use /usr/bin/time -f ....
<varaindemian> is ubuntu (with snappy ubuntu core) trying to make something similar to arch?
<hateball> Raz0r-X: googling came up with this to use awk on an existing log file http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25658664/counting-time-in-log-file
<hateball> Raz0r-X: is that of any use perhaps?
<Raz0r-X> hateball for someone who know scripting im sure its great ;)
<EriC^^> you can know scripting too
<lotuspsychje> !snappy | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Mia> hey all, the "show live preview" option in my switcher is not working
<Mia> no matter what I check, it just displays the simpel icons that's all
<Mia> do you have any guesses why this canebe?
<hateball> Raz0r-X: well no matter how you go about it you'll have to script a bit to parse a logfile...
<Raz0r-X> Thats where you come in hateball ;P
<hateball> Raz0r-X: If you want to pay for someone to make you a script there are various places to do that
<hateball> Meanwhile, here's a few other examples http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14309032/bash-script-difference-in-minutes-between-two-times
<R13ose> I can't connect to the wireless internet on my laptop.  What should I do?
<hateball> R13ose: What version of Ubuntu? What wifi chipset (lspci) ?
<R13ose> hateball: 15.10 and Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adaptor (rev 01).  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<hateball> R13ose: with lspci -k, does it show wifi using ath9k ?
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: did you fix the script?
<R13ose> hateball: yes
<hateball> R13ose: sadly I dont have much experience with atheros chipsets. Maybe there are backport modules that work better
<hateball> R13ose: have you tried livebooting 16.04 beta? it has a newer kernel/modules
<R13ose> hateball: this was working before but when I got on my computer last night this started to fail.
<hateball> R13ose: oh!
<hateball> R13ose: Well maybe you have had a kernel update then? Check /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> R13ose: and if so, try rebooting and going into grub menu (hammer shift-key) and pick an older kernel to boot from
<R13ose> hateball: the last entry in there is me installing filezilla
<dragoonis> Can't seem to install "vncpasswd" command onto my Ubuntu install - can someone lend a hand ?
<hateball> R13ose: there should be a number of history files, they get rotated and gzipped
<R13ose> hateball: I only see in that folder history.log and term.log
<hateball> R13ose: weird. is this a very new install? it should show a number of changes even if the very last one happened to be filezilla
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: i've modified it for you if you want it
<hateball> R13ose: also, if you try authenticating to an AP, does anything show up when you run "dmesg" ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<R13ose> hateball: new install and the history file shows a number of changes.  All I can find in dmesg is IPv6: ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP) enp4s0f1 or wlp3s0: link is not ready
<hateball> R13ose: are any of those changes related to a new kernel?
<R13ose> hateball: I haven't installed a new kernel in a few days if I remember correctly.
<R13ose> hateball: any other thoughts?
<hateball> R13ose: not really, since you dont appear to get any obvious errors. I'd still try reboting an older kernel tho
<R13ose> hateball: if I reboot into normal mode, I would most likely get this working again.
<Hadi> test
<R13ose> Anyone else have thoughts?
<Jordy_> Hi everyone - I installed Nodejs on my Raspberry Pi 3. Installation succeed, but I get errors on npm install after a few minutes for every project I run this command on. For example bootstrap. I get JSON parse error? Very strange for the official Bootstrap repository. Can anyone help me?
<k1l_> Jordy_: is that running an ubuntu
<Jordy_> k1l_: Yes, Ubuntu Snappy Core.
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ ofc i want it :)
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: ok, 1 sec :)
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15334246/
<R13ose> I can't connect to the wireless internet on my laptop.  What should I do?
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: ^
<Raz0r-X> nice... But
<Raz0r-X> That will look for any line that says MSG\[END JOB/ right
<k1l_> Jordy_: what exact error?
<k1l_> Jordy_: also you might want to ask in #snappy if it seems more snappy related
<BluesKaj> R13ose, which wifi chip?
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: yeah
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ There is alot of END JOB and BEGIN JOB in the log... Can you modify so it looks for this one specific
<linuxlove> hello
<Raz0r-X> MSG[BEGIN JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D
<EriC^^> which one?
<Raz0r-X> And this is the last one
<linuxlove> who knows about netbeans?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462
<Jordy_> k1l_: It's an JSON parse error in Packages.json. I don't remember the exact error, because I don't have the Pi on my hands now. But, it's very strange, because the repo is a clone from the bootstrap repository on github. On my windows machine it's working, it fails under ubuntu. Very very strange, most of the times it's in reverse -> Windows fails and under linux working.
<Raz0r-X> MSG[END JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/FORUN/FO1008D
<linuxlove> i saw file:///home/mohammad/%28http://localhost:8383/w3schools/index.html in my browser when i run my project
<linuxlove> i saw file:///home/mohammad/(http://localhost:8383/w3schools/index.html) in my browser when i run my project
<paramvir> join/#kde-devel
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: are there multiple ones of those in a file?
<linuxlove> and my argument is openURL {URL}
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ Nope.. There is only one BEGIN and one END iof every job
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: like there's one begin one end for job1, then another set for job2, etc. in every file?
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: nevermind, so you only want to look for jobs that have /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD ?
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ Yes. There is only one file where all this happens. And it looks like this
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ yes
<Raz0r-X> 08-03-2016 19:02:01 b24470 DISPLAY ID(IP[SOME IP ADRESS] JOB[KVSTRT] PID[4898]) MSG[BEGIN JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D
<Raz0r-X> and like 1 hour later
<Raz0r-X> 08-03-2016 20:17:33 b27696 DISPLAY ID(IP[SOME IP ADRESS] JOB[FO1008] PID[23521]) MSG[END JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/FORUN/FO1008D
<Raz0r-X> those are the jobs i want to measure time between
<Raz0r-X> and between those jobs is alot of other START and BEGIN jobs... like thousands :)
<Raz0r-X> BEGIN and END jobs i mean
<R13ose> BluesKaj: any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, sudo modprobe ath3k ... it's a shot in the dark
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: paste.ubuntu.com/15334310/
<BluesKaj> R13ose, wait, wrong one, sorry
<BluesKaj> R13ose, sudo modprobe ath9k
<akkonrad> hey, what does this command? sudo setfacl -d -Rm g:www-data:rwX /home/projects - does it set www-data as owner of /home/projects directory and sub directories?
<akkonrad> or it adds www-data to owners?
<R13ose> BluesKaj:  what is suppose to happen?  When I did that nothing came up.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, ok, no errors , perhaps a relogin or reboot , not sure
<R13ose> BluesKaj: how do I save my chrome tabs?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, you can retrieve them in history
<Seminarian> Hi, every time after I close laptop lid (laptop goes to sleep) and awake it again it's as if my nvidia driver stopped working. I only get 20fps in video games and have to reboot first. Can anyone help me fix this?
<R13ose> BluesKaj: thanks
<hateball> R13ose: you can rightclick and pin tabs also
<R13ose> Right
<R13ose> I am logging out
<Mia> hey all -- what does this setting do
<Mia> http://i.imgur.com/VReiswk.png
<R13ose> Rebooting now.
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ Is it possible to set it to look in a specifik file every time? I want it to look in /srv/unireg/us/log/consola/LogDay.09-03-2016 LogDay.09-03-2016 changes to todays date every morning
<mrpc> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: 1 sec
<cfhowlett> mrpc, wrong channel >>> #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: is it ok if you run ./script 09-03-2016 to check that log?
<R13ose> Reboot worked but why?
<Deele> what could be the cause for touchscreen not showing up in lsusb?
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ and also... its not any BEGIN or END JOB. Its these " 08-03-2016 19:02:01 b24470 DISPLAY ID(IP[SOME IP ADRESS] JOB[KVSTRT] PID[4898]) MSG[BEGIN JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D "
<Raz0r-X> and
<Raz0r-X> 08-03-2016 20:17:33 b27696 DISPLAY ID(IP[SOME IP ADRESS] JOB[FO1008] PID[23521]) MSG[END JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/FORUN/FO1008D
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ No.. it pastes alot of numbers
<Raz0r-X> like
<Raz0r-X> 3
<Raz0r-X> 1
<Raz0r-X> 1
<Raz0r-X> 2
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: yeah those are the time between the different begin-ends
<Raz0r-X> Oh ok.. so it takes all of the BEGIN and END in that log file
<EriC^^> yes one after another
<Raz0r-X> Can it specificaly(cant spell) look for those specifik jobs i pasted
<Raz0r-X> 08-03-2016 19:02:01 b24470 DISPLAY ID(IP[SOME IP ADRESS] JOB[KVSTRT] PID[4898]) MSG[BEGIN JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D
<Raz0r-X> and
<Raz0r-X> 08-03-2016 20:17:33 b27696 DISPLAY ID(IP[SOME IP ADRESS] JOB[FO1008] PID[23521]) MSG[END JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/FORUN/FO1008D
<EriC^^> yes it only looks for the ones with that path in it
<EriC^^> the ones with /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/
<Raz0r-X> beacuse there is alot of BEGIN and end jobs in the log file.. like hundreds
<R13ose> BluesKaj: why did reboot work?
<Hadi_> hellwo
<BluesKaj> R13ose, do you have wifi ?
<Raz0r-X> can you add /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D and /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/FORUN/FO1008D
<Raz0r-X> those are the jobs im intressted in
<Hadi_> help me for repair ubuntu
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: all the begins have /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D and all the ends have /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/FORUN/FO1008D ?
<Raz0r-X> Nope.. those are the only ones
<EriC^^> i mean the ones you want
<Raz0r-X> yes
<cfhowlett> Hadi_, give the details >>> ALL details.
<EriC^^> the begins always have that path and the end the other
<Raz0r-X> the time between those jobs
<EriC^^> ok
<Raz0r-X> yes
<Raz0r-X> i have to go to a meetingf.. brb!
<Raz0r-X> thanks alot
<batman3> Installation has failed while booting ubuntu 15.10 usin dual boot. It says installation crashed..Someone please help me
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: ok, just add the path in the script and escape the "/" with a "\" before it
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes since rebooting
<cfhowlett> batman3, insufficient information
<Hadi_> how to install metasploit to ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, the driver got reloaded, sometimes they need prompting after an update/upgrade
<R13ose> BluesKaj: yes but I didn't do update/upgrade as far as I know.
<batman3> @chhowlett :  I downloaded ubuntu 15.10 ISO for 64 bit and i created a reboot USB and I tried to install Ubuntu ..Its saying that installation has failed
<EriC^^> Raz0r-X: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15334403/
<Deele> please, somebody help, I have an urgent need for ubuntu to recognize pq labs touchscreen, but I can't find any concrete solutions in internet. If anyone has experience with installing touchscreens in ubuntu, please, respond.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, if you lose wifi again , run sudo maodprobe ath9k
<batman3> @cfhowlett : I am getting error 5
<R13ose> modprobe?
<BluesKaj> oops R13ose sudo modprobe ath9k
<cfhowlett> batman3, verify the .iso, verify the USB
<batman3> @cfhowlett :  I downloaded ubuntu 15.10 ISO for 64 bit and i created a reboot USB and I tried to install Ubuntu ..Its saying that installation has failed
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | batman3
<ubottu> batman3: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BluesKaj> R13ose, yes that reloads the ath9k driver
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I did run that
<R13ose> Thanks everyone
<BluesKaj> R13ose, sometimes a reboot is needed after reloading a driver
<granjuanelo> hey guys
<granjuanelo> hi
<granjuanelo> newbie here
<JDR> Hello there!
<granjuanelo> do you know a good chatroom for electronics or software related issues
<Guest46094> Im trapped! :) i did ssh into a windows machine and then i tried command exit to leave it, did not work, what command is equivalent to "exit" in bash?
<granjuanelo> maybe i am now in the right one!
<NegativeFlare> Guest46094: its still exit silly
<Guest46094> NegativeFlare, no it dont..
<NegativeFlare> Guest46094: it works just fine for me ;)
<humbot> granjuanelo, there are lots of channels, ask alis the bot
<humbot> do you guys mean windows has an ssh server ?
<Pici> granjuanelo: theres ##electronics
<Guest46094> NegativeFlare, C:\Program Files\OpenSSH>exit 'exit' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
<NegativeFlare> lol windows
<akik> humbot: yes, microsoft made it happen
<humbot>  /o\
<granjuanelo> i will give it a try
<granjuanelo> will report back if i have issues xD
<zaggynl> https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH
<zaggynl> neat
<JDR>  /SET use_status_window OFF
<Wall_80> clear
<Quatroking> ˙͜>˙
<chillpil1_> j
<bizukifu_> hi
<nopper_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-9-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3,95GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15,6GiB, 41,4% free ** Disk: Total: 901,1GiB, 16,1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH2: HDA-Intel - HDA
<nopper_> NVidia3: USB-Audio - HD Webcam C525 ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-LM ** Uptime: 4d 19h 47m 21s **
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ i copyed the script and the last line now says " }' LogDay.08-03-2016 "
<Raz0r-X> the output is: 1156 ?
<Raz0r-X> oh yeah... i was in wrong enviroment! i guess the time is correct :D
<R13ose> After I reboot, the battery icon doesn't show up in the top right area.  How do I add this back there?
<Raz0r-X> EriC^^ The logfile changes date every morning.. So today is LogDay.09-03-2016, tomorrow is LogDay.09-03-2016. Is it possible to look for the correct Logday file?
<catphish> i just heard / read that ubuntu 14.04.4 ships with Linux 4.2, but my installation (upgraded from older version of Ubuntu) only seems to have Linux 3.13.0, is there some reason i'd be missing the kernel upgrade?
<catphish> here's what i see: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/1cd1403hoht66uhy5y
<Gro0by> xtz_
<pabed> I changed my ip but it did not change ? i tried This sudo service network-manager restart and ifconfig eth0 down and up
<Dirkos> When running PHP on my ubuntu 14.04 i receive this
<Dirkos> Given encoding not supported on this OS!
<Dirkos> a:5:{i:0;s:40:"Given encoding not supported on this OS!";i:1;s:1489:"#0 /vagrant/lib/Zend/Validate/StringLength.php(113): Zend_Validate_StringLength->setEncoding('UTF-8')
<Dirkos> Is there anything that im missing on default or so?
<nucc1> Dirkos: what is the code segment that is producing that error?
<Dirkos> well an ini_set for php though
<Dirkos> but its the ubuntu channel so lets throw in some php code
<nucc1> i know ubuntu supports utf-8
<Pinkamena_D> whenever I resume from standby with different monitors attached, they are not detected correctly. (Either black, or wrong resolution) However as soon as I click the 'system settings' gui tool, everything fixes itself. (I don't have to do anything in the tool, I simply launch it) This behavior has been consistent for the last few months. Can I somehow run whatever this tool is running automatically on resume from standby,
<Pinkamena_D> so that I can skip this step?
<catphish> Dirkos: maybe you just spelled UTF8 wrong?
<R13ose> After I reboot, the battery icon doesn't show up in the top right area.  How do I add this back there?
<catphish> Dirkos: sometimes case matters, sometimes no hyphen, i'm just guessing
<nucc1> catphish: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8039232/how-to-get-list-of-supported-encodings-by-iconv-library-in-php per that Dirkos was right…
<nucc1> Dirkos: you might wanna see what iconv -l gives you
<catphish> maybe system locales need generating then, i forget how to do that
<vvvvvvv> #ics-a1120
<nomic> z.z..z.z.z
<masoudd> Hey ubuntuer! What is the firefox version installed in ubuntu 15.04 images?
<xangua> masoudd: 15.04 is no longer supported
<baizon> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<masoudd> xangua: I know. I just need to know the version of the firefox installed on it.
<arsix> what's the etiquette for trying to get an existing package updated to the latest version of the software it contains? first get in touch with the package maintainer?
<masoudd> How can I find that out without downloading and installing 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: firefox updates itself, on every version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox | masoudd
<ubottu> masoudd: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 43115 kB, installed size 104888 kB
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: I need the initial version installed on the iso images
<SchrodingersScat> !info firefox vivid
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: why do you need an older version exactly?
<minimec> masoudd: in vivid it's http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 44.0+build3-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 43153 kB, installed size 106555 kB
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: I don't. I need to know the version. I have a firefox add-on and someone reported that it doesn't work for them. All I could get was that they were using ubuntu 15.04
<SchrodingersScat> then you should tell them support has ended
<masoudd> SchrodingersScat: Who's support?
<SchrodingersScat> the world
<xangua> ! Vivid | masoudd
<ubottu> masoudd: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<masoudd> I would like to support older firefox versions in my add-on
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: that would not be smart
<masoudd> It may or may not be. But that's not the topic
<SchrodingersScat> correct, !EOL versions are off topic
<masoudd> I just need to know what version of firefox is installed on 15.04 iso. How can I find that out?
<xangua> Figure out what wss the latest stable Firefox when vivid was released
<SchrodingersScat> masoudd: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu if you trust distrowatch, otherwise download the iso
<masoudd> It's 37. Thank you SchrodingersScat
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: or maybe 38 and 39..
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: did you friend say at wich time exactly they used firefox?
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: firefox versions get updated once in a while right
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: Not if they don't update at all
<SchrodingersScat> apparently it's a livecd, so the person wants to forever boot into 15.04 and add the addon, or have persistence and always be old versions for no one knows
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: Right?
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: if they didnt update indeed
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: but making support of an addon, on an eol version that isnt updated...?
<snowgoggles> this conversation is beginning to sound like troll terrritory
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: World is not perfect
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: There are people stuck with firefox 14 on windows XP.
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: your in #ubuntu here, things go otherwise
<humbot> (:
<masoudd> I'm just saying not everybody can and would update immediately like their life depended on it
<lotuspsychje> !usn | masoudd this is what happens if they don't
<ubottu> masoudd this is what happens if they don't: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<masoudd> lotuspsychje: Some systems are air gapped
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: lets move on now, keep it support related
<lotuspsychje> masoudd: or join #ubuntu-discuss :p
<catphish> i just heard / read that ubuntu 14.04.4 ships with Linux 4.2, but my installation (upgraded from older version of Ubuntu) only seems to have Linux 3.13.0, is there some reason i'd be missing the kernel upgrade? here's what i see: http://paste.codebasehq.com/pastes/1cd1403hoht66uhy5y
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<xangua> catphish: is there a particular reason you need 4.2 kernel?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.79.85 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<akkonrad> I've added www-data to sudoers file so it should be able to remove directory: echo "www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/rm" >> /etc/sudoers
<catphish> xangua: nope, i'm just confused as to why docs say 14.04.4 ships with 4.2 but its not present in my installation
<akkonrad> but after that it still can't remove file/directory
<akkonrad> do I need to reload something?
<xangua> !hes
<xangua> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> catphish: see above
<lotuspsychje> akkonrad: what are you playing with? apache?
<akkonrad> yes
<akkonrad> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> akkonrad: maybe the #httpd guys ca give you a hand also?
<akkonrad> will ask, but I guess it's more related to os iteslef
<lotuspsychje> akkonrad: could be mate, just giving you more options to solve
<akkonrad> lotuspsychje, I've added www-data as directory owner of file that I want to remove from. but file is owned by root ,so that's why I want to remove it by www-data
<TheSilentLink> hello I installed lubuntu but I got no sound and the mic isn't working... anyhelp?
<TheSilentLink> sound works in windows btw!
<lotuspsychje> !sound | TheSilentLink have you doublechecked here?
<ubottu> TheSilentLink have you doublechecked here?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TheSilentLink> o ok thanks were is the sound preferences in lubuntu?
<summerain> server iurc.ircgate.it
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: the #lubuntu guys might know
<TheSilentLink> lotuspsychje, thanks
<theorized> popey, yesterday you fixed my upsdie down webcam on firefox using     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox . Any idea to make it work with chromium? I doesn't show any immage with     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so chromium-browser
<popey> theorized: probably because chromium-browser is a shell script
<theorized> popey, is it bad?
<popey> try export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<popey> then on a new line
<popey> chromium-browser
<popey> (make sure chromium isn't running anywhere)
<theorized> popey, nope! Samme issue
<popey> don't know then, sorry.
<theorized> popey, thank you anyway :)
<latenite> Hi folks, does ubunutu have systemd?
<rilleh_> latenite: Yes
<k1l_> latenite: since 15.04, yes
<setuid> Does anyone know if there's an active rsync mirror for old-releases?
<setuid> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<daftykins> to achieve what?
<neutron> hi
<lerner> goldendict was last updated in 2013. It cannot handle large libraries (mine crashes every time I open it). what alternatives there are?
<daftykins> www.alternativeto.net
<neutron> I am looking for a channel where someone knows how  to use hydra
<nicomachus> !alis | neutron try using this
<ubottu> neutron try using this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<setuid> daftykins, To create an rsync mirror of it
<setuid> I mirror a large number of OSS projects, ISOs, etc.
<daftykins> setuid: it's concerning to me that you are doing things with old insecure releases at all
<daftykins> you should be letting them die
<neutron> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<setuid> daftykins, Because people use them for testing, lab work, learning
<Canada89> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | Canada89
<ubottu> Canada89: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Canada89> hi
<Canada89> how are you
<herrkin> hi community, I am developing with udev, I dont know if its the right place to discus it, I  am trying to figure out which ports belong to a single device. but I am still not able to figure out an easy way to identify it using for exmple the syspath.
<herrkin> can anybody help me with that?
<daftykins> Canada89: this is a support channel for ubuntu, support questions here - chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Canada89> herrkin
<lotuspsychje> herrkin: maybe #ubuntu-devel ?
<herrkin> ok let me see, thanks
<setuid> or #kernel-devel
<Canada89> hi i asking simple question
<herrkin> another thing about ubuntu, I messed up the codecs
<herrkin> I have no idea how to repair those (about dependencies)
<lotuspsychje> herrkin: tell us what happens exactly?
<Canada89> i have asus eeepc701 which ubuntu distribution is suggested?
<herrkin> I tried to see some video files and I ended up installing some libs and now I cant use lots of apps. for example I cant use any sip phones.
<daftykins> none, those Eee PCs are such rubbish that nothing modern will run well on them now
<daftykins> Canada89: you're better off disposing of it.
<herrkin> they say they need some lib but ubuntu wont install it
<brian> hi
<Canada89> what better dafty?
<somsip> Canada89: you can install minimal Ubuntu on them fine, with a very light DM like openbox, If it's a 4G Surf
<lotuspsychje> herrkin: did you mess with external ppa's of any kind?
<Canada89> yes it is 4g surf
<abhishek> hi, i have updated my system then i rebooted and its showing an error "starting version 219"
<somsip> Canada89: it's donable. I had one as a carry-about until the keyboard died. Console only on that one though I did install openbox previously
<somsip> *doable
<Guest93789> is there a separate channel for Zorin or this the place to go?
<abhishek> how can i fix starting version 219
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Guest93789
<ubottu> Guest93789: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<umoukun> Doe anyone know how to fix this error when trying to install something?
<umoukun> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1491 package 'libfreetype6:amd64':
<umoukun>  duplicate value for `Architecture' field
<nicomachus> abhishek: are you booting with quiet splash?
<abhishek> what is queit splash
<Canada89> thanks
<nicomachus> I'll take that as a no.
<nicomachus> abhishek: what version of Ubuntu are you running? and what graphics driver?
<abhishek> no i installed in whole system
<nicomachus> abhishek: .... that doesn't answer either of my questions.
<akik> Canada89: try lubuntu, it's using lxde
<abhishek> i am not using any application for booting
<nicomachus> abhishek: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abhishek> 15.04
<brian_> have question about permissions and LAMP
<Canada89> i installed old release of ubuntu with gnome and it works wery well
<nicomachus> abhishek: 15.04 is EOL, you need to upgrade.
<nicomachus> !vivid | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Canada89> akik
<akik> Canada89: so what is the problem?
<Canada89> i installed old release because it depends for my hardware
<lotuspsychje> brian_: best to ask your specific question here, or in #ubuntu-server perhaps
<brian_> ty
<nicomachus> abhishek: that 219 error is a bug in 15.04 anyway, so upgrading to 15.10 will fix it.
<brian_> i cant overwrite the index.html file in www
<brian_> should i change thru terminal?
<brian_> for security reasons
<abhishek> thanxx.....nicomachus.....i will try to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lotuspsychje> brian_: maybe the #httpd guys might also know
<brian_> trying to do php/mysql testing but cant alter the www folder files
<brian_> ok
<somsip> brian_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<brian_> ty i will read that in a bit
<brian_> what is channel list cmd? i havent used IRC in years
<somsip> !alis | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<brian_> !alis | brian_
<ubottu> brian_, please see my private message
<somsip> brian_: Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu
<n-iCe> hi guys, I'm thinking in change my linux distro, but I have a folder with more than 50GB of pictures, I don't have an external hard drive or something, can I partitionate my hard drive, and move all to there? so I can use that partition as a backup?
<somsip> n-iCe: backup first whatever you do. You only lose stuff like that once
<nicomachus> You could. Google Drive also offers 50GB of free space that you could use to backup. I believe dropbox also does 50gb for free.
<nicomachus> and MEGA
<n-iCe> somsip: that's what I want
<somsip> n-iCe: backup to a drive that you are not changing partitions on
<somsip> n-iCe: low risk of total lose, but a high cost if it does
<somsip> *loss
<IonutVan_> n-iCe external hdd if you have is better
<n-iCe> IonutVan_: I don't
<IonutVan_> cloud storage then
<IonutVan_> gdrive, box, mega, ...
<n-iCe> says that will take 1 week
<umoukun> is there some bug screwing up dpkg right now?
<umoukun> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<umoukun> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1945 package 'makedev':
<nicomachus> umoukun: no, no bug. what's your error?
<IonutVan_> n-iCe go and buy a 64GB usb stick and save them there, is a pizza money :)
<umoukun> when I try to install packages
<umoukun> it complains about errors parsing that file
<\9> umoukun: pastebin the entire output
<IonutVan_> n-iCe or even 2x32 GB usb sticks, maybe will be cheaper than 1x64GB
<brian_> in US Big lots has 32G stick for 20USD
<IonutVan_> n-iCe for example:  http://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-SDCZ48-032G-U46-Ultra-Flash-Drive/dp/B00DQG9OZ2/
<IonutVan_> 10 euro
<IonutVan_> buy two of them and done :)
<umoukun> http://pastebin.com/7408ZdJa
<wsdjeg> anyone use gnome-terminal + irssi
<nicomachus> wsdjeg: I do, why?
<IonutVan_> n-iCe it seems that 64GB usb stick is only 16-17 euro:  http://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-SDCZ43-064G-G46-Ultra-Flash-Drive/dp/B00LLEODCK/
<wsdjeg> why alt + num does not switch between window, but esc + num works
<\9> umoukun: you seem to not have debconf installed when debconf is needed for installing
<lotuspsychje> IonutVan_: lets not make it the hardware talk here
<IonutVan_> lotuspsychje ok, sorry, just gave it some ideas
<nicomachus> wsdjeg: alt+num works fine for me, but that's more of a question for #irssi
<IonutVan_> gave him*
<\9> umoukun: what happens if you do: sudo apt-get install debconf?
<\9> without the question mrak
<\9> mark*
<wsdjeg> what is your irssi version and terminal version?
<umoukun> I did sudo dpkg --clear-avail and now it fixed that error, but now it is saying: multiarch-support is unpacked, but has never been configured.
<\9> wsdjeg: at least on mate-terminal, alt+num changes tabs
<\9> wsdjeg: alt and esc are the same as far as ncurses applications are concerned
<\9> which is why esc works
<t4nk555> hi on trusty here. according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash i should install adobe-flashplugin for flash support in chromium, but i dont see it in chrome://plugins - any idea? chromium-browser:   Installed: 48.0.2564.116-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1111 | adobe-flashplugin:   Installed: 1:20160209.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> t4nk555: pepperflash for chromium
<nicomachus> t4nk555: it's not in chrome://plugins, you install it via terminal. but I would use pepperflash as lotuspsychje suggests.
<\9> umoukun: so, try configure it? dpkg --configure multiarch-support
<wsdjeg> maybe it is due to how my terminal send `alt` to the app
<herrkin> lotuspsychje, yes
<nicomachus> wsdjeg: it could be in your irssi shortcut settings. again, more of a question for #irssi I'd say.
<wsdjeg> and I am using ubuntu 15.10
<t4nk555> ty, i'll try pepperflash. I jus was curious because page suggests "As of 2015-05, the old "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" is deprecated in favor of an official"
<n-iCe> IonutVan_: ok, I'm going to buy one better
<\9> wsdjeg: or if it doesn't send alt at all, because of the possible reason i outlined above
<herrkin> lotuspsychje, any way to clean it?
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | t4nk555
<ubottu> t4nk555: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | herrkin
<ubottu> herrkin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<\9> wsdjeg: i just tested, gnome-terminal does indeed exhibit the tab-changing behavior with alt
<wsdjeg> \9: thanks
<herrkin> lotuspsychje, that would make all of the packages default ubuntu repo? what about the packages that are external from ubuntu? for example I am using a deb from rabbitmq
<lotuspsychje> herrkin: we cant support external ppa's here mate sorry
<herrkin> ok
<lotuspsychje> herrkin: it can get your system in trouble like now
<BluesKaj> herrkin, you could get some suggestions from #ubuntu-devel perhaps
<\9> umoukun: if all else fails, try use a livecd and chroot to the system and resume installation there. it seems that your lack of system functionality is getting in the way of the installation process
<Bailey831> guys, anyone here has try android app on ubuntu? Recently some people tell they succeed try android on kubuntu desktop
<xangua> Bailey831: there are some projects to run Android apps on Linux desktop, if that's what you mean
<skinux> Has the latest LTS already been released?
<Bailey831> <xangua>yupps I've read article on wiki, android OS was based on linux kernel, please tell me some of them
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<\9> skinux: final release slanted for 21st
<skinux> Ah, okay.
<\9> 21st of april that is
<lotuspsychje> skinux: or you can install the daily image to help testing right now, see #ubuntu+1
<Bailey831> <skinux>16.04 released on April (4)?
<BluesKaj> Bailey831, Apr 21
<lotuspsychje> just for info, firefox 45 is out update your system :p
<briandw1969> i tried to change permissions to 022
<briandw1969> still ant edit index.html
<briandw1969> *cant
<zykotick9> briandw1969: ahhh, 022 - why?  user = no permission with that.
<k1l_> briandw1969: 022? why that?
<briandw1969> ok i misread the article
<fluffy> bush did 9/11 allahu akbar
<briandw1969> i am the only 'user' on the system
<briandw1969> what should it be?
<briandw1969> new to Unix
<lotuspsychje> briandw1969: best to repeat the full story in one line, when re-asking so others can help you better mate
<briandw1969> maybe 077?
<daftykins> nobody wants to look at all your separate messages and glue them together, briandw1969
<briandw1969> sorry
<k1l_> briandw1969: what do you want to do at all?
<zykotick9> briandw1969: note it's also possible to use ugo (user/group/other) with chmod... so "sudo chmod u+rw foo" would give user read/write permission.
<briandw1969> i have LAMP set up and i cannot rewrite/replace the index.html or others files in www folder what permissions should i set to
<k1l_> briandw1969: and the numbers are for user,group,everyone. so 0XX will always grant the owner 0 permissions
<andy_wfc> I have a fresh 14.04 server install w/ a static IP defined in /etc/network/interfaces. After ~8 hours it switched to using a DHCP-assigned address. Running ifdown & ifup on the interface restores the static IP but what might cause the switch. Is there an additional setting somewhere?
<k1l_> briandw1969: stop fiddeling with permissions then. put your user into the www-data group
<Bailey831> <fluffy> what are you talking about?
<k1l_> Bailey831: dont mind the trolls. he is gone
<briandw1969> i read that also and wasnt sure of any problems with it
<daftykins> andy_wfc: nope, but if you never did a full reboot i wouldn't be surprised
<k1l_> briandw1969: so did you put your user into the www-data group? did you relogin after that? does it work now?
<cryptomonk> greetings
<daftykins> hi
<cryptomonk> how can you enable CORS in a LAMP environment with a wildcard so anyone can access it?
<briandw1969> havent done yet,still noob to unix
<cryptomonk> or what is the best solution
<daftykins> *Linux
<k1l_> briandw1969: so stop saying you are a noob and start using it and learning. where is your exact issue now?
<briandw1969> see lol
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | cryptomonk
<ubottu> cryptomonk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<briandw1969> just want to write files to www so i can get around to web testing
<lotuspsychje> cryptomonk: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also know that one
<andy_wfc> daftykins: out of curiosity what service(s) are the relevant ones where a reboot would make the static IP permanent?
<k1l_> <k1l_> briandw1969: so did you put your user into the www-data group? did you relogin after that? does it work now?
<briandw1969> what is the cmd to do that
<zykotick9> briandw1969: how did you install "LAMP" exactly?  with apt-get/synaptic/U.S.C. or was it something you downloaded from internet?
<briandw1969> apt gey
<briandw1969> *get
<k1l_> !adduser | briandw1969
<ubottu> briandw1969: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<zykotick9> briandw1969: ok, just checking.
<k1l_> briandw1969: "sudo adduser user group"
<k1l_> briandw1969: and you really need to look into those basics and start to learn them.
<briandw1969> yes i know i have started downloading cmd 'cheat sheets'
<matthewkim> hello~
<daftykins> andy_wfc: none.
<ubuntu-mate> Hmm
<snowgoggles> briandw1969:  perhaps you should use a vm envorinment for your LAMP stack in an unfamiliar OS...that way you can mess it up and then revert your changes
<briandw1969> true,i have virtualbox installed
<Saxophone> Anyone can help me with a Tor on Ubuntu Live (no persistance) installation? The current guide is a bit confusing.
<snowgoggles> briandw1969: are you snapshotting your changes?
<Saxophone> Got some instructions here: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<briandw1969> no,this is an expendable machine,nothing i cant reload
<Saxophone> But my version is Vivid Vervet, so can I just type that then?
<daftykins> Saxophone: that's EOL.
<\9> !vivid|Saxophone
<ubottu> Saxophone: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<daftykins> we do not help with EOL releases
<Saxophone> Oh I see.
<k1l_> Saxophone: dont use 15.04 anymore. its insecure now
<Saxophone> Mk mk, ty.
<Saxophone> Still, 2 more questions about this install? In case I want to do it in future.
<Saxophone> Or just 1 at least...do I do from Source Tor or just regular?
<k1l_> !tor | Saxophone
<ubottu> Saxophone: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Saxophone> Oh right you guys have scripts, eat
<Saxophone> *neat
<Saxophone> Yeah the repositories are not advised on the main page.
<k1l_> Saxophone: use an actual supported ubuntu. use the packages from tor website.
<Saxophone> Right, will switch.
<Saxophone> By the way, general question...It seems that if I torrent in Transmition, this does not affect Windows (minus installing something, which I don't). This is true right?
<lotuspsychje> Saxophone: what do you mean by affect
<Saxophone> Like, in torrenting clients, it opens up Windows to vulnerabilities since you open connections. If you do it from Windows.
<daftykins> that's a silly statement, ALL internet based connectivity is opening up to attack
<Saxophone> Right, but if its on a live USB torrenting with Win partition unmounted it shouldn't bother it. I.e. what harms can attacks cause via Linux with no persistence?
<lotuspsychje> Saxophone: start from the beginning mate, install a supported ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> Saxophone: this way you wont get any security attacks
<daftykins> Saxophone: running an internet based application on a non-updatable live session is fundamentally ridiculous
<Saxophone> Ok, but assuming the files are ok, what harm can it really do? It has no access to system files and partition, and session prevents any changes on next redo, plus I can just reformat if I need to.
<daftykins> it doesn't touch Windows, but the way you're using your computer is ridiculous in my opinion
<daftykins> now as we've said, move away from the EOL release
<Saxophone> Yeah I will when I restart soon. Although I could do with less opinions, I just wanted some technical details. ;p
<daftykins> these are technically based opinions
<daftykins> you are being a very silly internet user, mark my words.
<Amm0n> Using tor on an installation without knowing what it does and how to prevent ipleaks is ridiculous :)
<Saxophone> I'm not doing anything shady, just getting Game of Thrones lol. I asked about Tor cause I was curios.
<daftykins> aaand ignored
<Amm0n> Use Tails
<Saxophone> Yeah I have Tails.
<Saxophone> I wanted to test the Tor install process in case of doing Ubuntu on a machine. Will get a stable first tho'.
<texla> I have Ubuntu-14.04.4 installed on a Desktop and a laptop I used a live cd to install an o/s to a usb pen drive from the desktop the pen drive will run on the desktop but not on the laptop the laptop only opens the folders from the pen drive.....why!!!
<k1l_> texla: what is on that pendrive?
<texla> I linuxlite
<ZeloZelos> can we do a full install to usb key?, i dont want to set up persistence, the user keeps breaking it somehow.
<k1l_> and the issue is now what exactly? your laptop cant boot from usb?
<texla> Another has mint 17 and another pclinos and work on pc
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: you can install onto a usb. just choose that as destination in the installer
<Jordan_U> ZeloZelos: Yes, but as USB drives tend to be slow it's going to run slowly. Also, if you plan to use it on multiple machines via UEFI there are additional considerations that you need to take into account.
<ZeloZelos> i have a usb key set up for install, the usb is for 1 system that has no internal disk, i have a blank 20gb key ready to go, booted installer and the blank usb did not show up
<k1l_> yeah, you loose the mobility then in most cases. but if its static in that machine then why not (besides its really really slow)
<texla> k1l_, The problem is that it does not boot from usb it can mount but does not boot
<ZeloZelos> do i mount the 20gb disk (installing to) ? with pmount? mount?
<k1l_> texla: if you talk about "mounting" its already to late. since booting doesnt work when another OS is running already.
<Jordan_U> ZeloZelos: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Jordan_U> ZeloZelos: When working properly, the installer will do all mounting itself (after partitioning is done).
<ZeloZelos> Jordan_U, i get that, how do i get the installer to see the usb key as the target to install to?
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: open a terminal and do a "sudo parted -l" after the other usb is plugged in, while beeing on the live desktop mode
<texla> k1l_, I am not trying to run two o/s at once I insert the pen drive then start the laptop up
<ZeloZelos> then what k1l_?
<k1l_> texla: there is no "Mounting" in bios boot mode. so it makes no sense to talk about that. if you mount the usb drive after another OS is already loaded that is not related to booting that usb
<ZeloZelos> i c
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: show the outpu in a paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<ZeloZelos> i will have to wait till she comes back home, she took the laptop with her to school
<Jordan_U> ZeloZelos: That command won't change anything, it will just get us information to better understand the state of your system.
<ZeloZelos> what will i be looking for?
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: if the 2nd usb drive is listed there
<ZeloZelos> kk, if it is not?
<k1l_> look at dmesg what the issue is.
<k1l_> also, try another usb port
<texla> k1l_, Mounting is just to say it shows me the files after the ubuntu is loaded rather than the other o/s from startup
<ZeloZelos> it only has the 2, they both work
<ZeloZelos> i think 1 is usb3, does that make any difference?
<jetole> Hey guys. I want to pin a PPA but I don't understand how I determine what the name should be that I configure for pinning for a PPA. Can anyone help me understand how that apt preference name is defined for a ppa or any other source?
<k1l_> ZeloZelos: ok. if you dont want to provide the output via a pastebin so others can look you need to make conclusions yourself
<k1l_> texla: i dont know if linuxlite needs special handling of their isos
<ZeloZelos> i would like to, but the system is not here..i suppose i could do it with this machine
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | jetole is what you need?
<ubottu> jetole is what you need?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ZeloZelos> i will try that thanks for the advice/help ;)
<lotuspsychje> jetole: we dont support external ppa's neither if thats what your trying?
<texla> k1l_, But it and all the others work on the desktop I wonder why the laptop is different
<k1l_> texla: does that machine boot other usbs?
<k1l_> texla: please first chech the bios settings and the bios boot menu.
<jetole> lotuspsychje: I have read that a couple times but if I want to pin a PPA, I don't understand how I figure out what name to use for "Pin: release o=". They show an example with one PPA but I don't understand, for example "Pin: release o=LP-PPA-kubuntu-ppa-backports", how did they determine the name is "LP-PPA-kubuntu-ppa-backports" ?
<jetole> lotuspsychje: no I don't need help with the PPA itself. The PPA I am sure works fine. I am asking about APT pinning in general with PPA
<lotuspsychje> jetole: maybe start from the beginning, you need a ppa for wich package?
<jetole> lotuspsychje: I have the ppa. It's for a newer version of tmux but there are packages in the ppa that I want to ensure are not accidentally installed over system provided packages so I am trying to determine how I create the name for the PPA used for pinning and want to understand how it's actually created so I can apply the same logic to any PPA based pinning in the future regardless of the source PPA
<texla> k1l_, I have checked the bios and set to boot for cd/dvd which is the only other setting with the accept ion of normal boot the cd and dvd boot normally
<lotuspsychje> jetole: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<SkepticalParrot> I used a Kali Linux live USB to test the security of my network... and then afterwards, attempting to boot into my ubuntu OS... I could not boot. And my laptops software that scans for issues came back with corrupted OS. Is there anything I can do at this point?
<lotuspsychje> SkepticalParrot: can you still enter grub?
<jetole> lotuspsychje: so my question is how do I determine the name used in pinning of a PPA. How do I get "LP-PPA-kubuntu-ppa-backports" (Used in the example on the pinning documentation page you posted) from "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" ?
<jetole> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !backports | jetole
<ubottu> jetole: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<artur> most recomended virtualisation tool for linux/ubuntu?
<SkepticalParrot> lotuspsychje: no. It doesn't even boot to grub.
<lotuspsychje> artur: virtualbox is pretty nice
<jetole> lotuspsychje: I don't think you understand the question. The backports page doesn't have a answer regarding the naming convention
<SkepticalParrot> I encrypted my installation and now I cannot back up my files.
<artur> except virtualbox ;)
<jetole> for the pin name, for a ppa? do I just prefix the referenced ppa with "LP-PPA-" and then change the ppa tag "/" to "-"
<jetole> ?
<jetole> looking at the example, that looks like how it's done
<SkepticalParrot> The installation is Ubuntu desktop... can I rescue it with the Ubuntu Server live USB?
<lotuspsychje> artur: vmware
<artur> on linux?
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: Did you encrypt your /home directory or did you encrypt the root partition?
<artur> cool didnt know
<SkepticalParrot> I think both.
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: what is displayed on the console when you boot? You said it doesn't boot to grub. What does it do?
<SkepticalParrot> jetole: it says "Media test failure, check cable." then says "No Boot Device found. Press any key to reboot the machine."
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: I would boot into a live distro with a gui (easier to multi task) you may be able to do this with ubuntu server but it won't provide anything you don't already have...
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: in the live OS, look at your partitions, try to mount them, etc
<jetole> SkepticalParrot:  from the live, you can run `sudo apt-get install gparted` (without the quotes) and it can give you a good view. Then you can try mounting them from the command line with something like `mount /dev/sda1 /mnt` (that is if /dev/sda1 is a partition
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: if you cannot mount a partition like that due to some mount error and you have looked at all partitions then, I am not saying your system needs a re-install yet, because I just can't know enough about it over chat, but chances are that it probably will and if you don't have the knowledge or experience, this can be a very difficult thing for someone to remotely assist with over IRC
<k1l_> texla: did the laptop boot other usb pendrives or other OS on that exact pendrive before?
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: maybe boot a live distro and install team viewer in the live distro and let someone connect to it remotely to troubleshoot
<SkepticalParrot> Oh, I know how to install operating systems.
<SkepticalParrot> Mom comes to me for tech support. lol
<humbot> :|
<Eliter> How do I deal with apt-get saying "0 upgraded, 0 newly insatlled, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."?
<Eliter> I am using Ubuntu Desktop
<lyze> Eliter: do you want to upgrade them … or what?
<Eliter> lyze: yeah, I want to upgrade them
<lyze> Eliter: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Eliter> lyze: I did that
<texla> k1l_, I have other pen drives made the same way on the same desktop>ie: mint 17 pclinuxos,puppylinux porteus,etc they all react the same way on the laptop
<lyze> Eliter: also a dist-upgrade ?
<Eliter> still same results
<humbot> use -f
<Eliter> lyze: never heard of that. I will try that
<humbot> not dist-upgrade
<squinty>  Eliter  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> texla: so the laptop cant boot from usb
<squinty> Eliter,  probably new kernel files
<k1l_> Eliter: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<texla> k1l_, It will not boot usb pen drives from the laptop
<k1l_> the apt got a better naming of the "dist-upgrade" command: apt full-upgrade. that is not so confusing
<Eliter> k1l_: I've seen people do that. What does the "&&" do?
<k1l_> texla: ok, so we dont have an ubuntu issue here at all
<k1l_> Eliter: it will run the command after the && only when the first command did finish successfull
<texla> k1l_, I think you are correct in your analysis
<Eliter> oh, ok. :)
<k1l_> texla: so its time to get the manual of that laptop :)
<SkepticalParrot> jetole: it says crypto_LUKS is an unknown file type. Is there any way for me to back up my files?
<SkepticalParrot> All my stuff is on that partition.
<texla> k1l_, Okay tha ks a bunch for the help
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: what command did you run or what was happening when it mentioned LUKS file type
<SkepticalParrot> jetole: I did "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt"
<kolbasz> anyone use ubuntu on one of the solidrun cubox systems?
<SkepticalParrot> after doing lsblk to identify the partition.
<mekhami> is there a relatively painless way to do screen capture videos in ubuntu?
<jetole> SkepticalParrot: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup
<jetole> then try again @ mount command
<AlexQ> Hi. Are bad sectors mapped only on the filesystem level, or are HDDs able to map them out and omit them on the hardware level?
<lyze> mekhami: simple screen recorder, open broadcaster …
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: note, if it's crypto_LUKS you need to unlock the partition first, then mount it from /dev/mapper/FOO...  good luck.
<compdoc> AlexQ, the hdd keeps track and 'reallocates' with spare sectors, and if SMART says you have any, its time for a new drive
<uforobot> ciao
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: you might want to see http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<mekhami> lyze: does that capture audio as well?
<lyze> mekhami: I don't know about simple screen recorder but open broadcast software "studio" will defintively do.
<lyze> mekhami: that one has also advanced features like recording a single video, overlapping multiple windows, multiple screens, embedding animations and a lot more
<AlexQ> compdoc: I wanted to use an old drive for non-critical tasks, such as a HDD for a PVR. BTW. Does SMART work via USB2.0 to SATA enclosures? I installed gnome-disks or sth, and it shows SMART data for the internal drive, but the SMART option is grayed out for the external one connected with USB.
<mekhami> lyze: i've used OBS on windows before, didn't know it was available on linux. Excellent, thank you!
<compdoc> AlexQ, with usb, sometimes smart works and sometimes not
<AlexQ> compdoc: Depends if the enclosure supports it?
<lyze> mekhami: No problem! They are currently rewriting it to make it platform independent. It works very well actually already
<uforobot> list
<back> .
<compdoc> AlexQ, right. you could remove the drive from the case for testing
<Guest62364> hello all
<compdoc> AlexQ, once sectors start to fail, they dont stop. you could easily damage files or lose entire directories
<SkepticalParrot> zykotick9: Cannot use device /dev/sda3 which is in use (already mapped or mounted)
<AlexQ> compdoc: As I am saying, I only want to record some stuff from TV, or play sth on the TV. If the disk fails completely and I loose everything on it, let it be
<compdoc> then no problems
<es> hey
<SkepticalParrot> tried sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda3 and says mount: /blah/blah/blah mounting read-only special device /blah/blah/blah does not exist.
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: so it's already in use!  reboot, might be the easiest solution?  or figure out where it's mounted?
<AlexQ> compdoc: I don't understand... I can write 4 512M blocks from /dev/null to that device and I get no errors, but when I read, it crashes on 1.7GB
<compdoc> smart is the only way to know whats happening
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: did you call it sda3 when using "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen NAME"?
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: <sidenote> you can't trust sdXY to stay the same!  are you _sure_ it's the right partition?  are you also using LVM?
<AlexQ> compdoc: I don't remember how much data I wrote on the beginning of the disk to get rid of the partition table quickly... Maybe less and now the HDD mapped the block out. I'll try to read again. Okay, I'll connect that HDD to a PC later directly via SATA and check SMART and do some tests then
<SkepticalParrot> zytotick9: yes. And I ran "mount" in the command line and I don't see it mounted... also, yes... I'm sure it's the right partition.
<SkepticalParrot> Is it possible the bootloader is corrupted?
<SkepticalParrot> And that's why I can't boot?
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: does "ls /dev/mapper/" list anything?
<SkepticalParrot> Yeah. 4 things.
<Mia> I'm looking for a dropdown terminal solution in ubuntu
<Mia> shat should I install
<SkepticalParrot> "control" "crypt_LUKS" "ubuntu--vg-root" and "ubuntu--vg-swap_1"
<uforobot> ciao
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: so you're using LVM as well!  that's going to require additional mounting stuff!  i don't know the exact preceedure sorry.
<SkepticalParrot> :(
<jilocasin0> 'ello all
<AlexQ> compdoc: Okay, I installed smartctl and it seems to be working for that device even via USB 2.0. I don't know much about SMART reports, though. Could you please have a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15336434/ - thats smartctl -x /dev/sdb, hope that's a good command to get some general info
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: that "ubuntu--vg-root" is probably what you're after...  best of luck - research mounting LVM or better yet, encrypted LVM from command line.
<jilocasin0> started running into this error on updating:  W:Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.constant.com/dists/wily-updates/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<jilocasin0> among others.
<jilocasin0> Is this related to the imminent release of 16.4 maybe?
<Eliter> so I'm having issues with the screen being too small, with my guest OS being Ubuntu on virtualbox.
<compdoc> AlexQ, theres nothing wrong with the drive
<k1l_> Eliter: install the guest-additions on that ubuntu guest
<Eliter> I am looking at this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104440/how-do-you-resize-the-standard-ubuntu-desktop-inside-of-virtualbox and it cannot install virtualbox-guest-x11, since it depends on other things
<compdoc> AlexQ, maybe the cable or the external's electronics or power supply
<k1l_> jilocasin0: just run it again and see if that error happens again. or wait till the server is synced properly. or remove the old apt caches
<SkepticalParrot> After this, I am never encrypting my stuff again.
<k1l_> jilocasin0: and its not related to the new ubuntu release in april
<Eliter> ooops! I missed the or there!
<SkepticalParrot> If this ever happens again and I need to rescue my stuff...
<jilocasin0> k11_: yea it's still happening....  those are the basic ubuntu repos for wily
<lyze> SkepticalParrot: Regular backups would be also a way to prevent that
<k1l_> jilocasin0: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<k1l_> jilocasin0: then try again
<jilocasin0> k11_: the last time something like this happened was just before 15.10 was released
<jilocasin0> k11_: it corrected itself several days later, hence the question.
<k1l_> jilocasin0: its not related to releases (since its in april when 16.04 will be released) its just that your mirror is not in 100% sync to the main server. so either you clear the cached list now with that command or wait until its in sync again
<AlexQ> compdoc: Strange, when I was copying some files I got errors and Xubuntu even crashed (the whole X session crashed, apparently). It was kind of crazy, but that was on another laptop. Maybe the enclosure is no good, but that would be strange to have read errors two times in the exact same spot, and no bad sector reports in SMART still. PS. How can I check if the HDD + enclosure needs more than standard 0.5 A / 5V power? It came with 
<compdoc> AlexQ, in smart, you look for Reallocated_Sector_Ct, Reallocated_Event_Count, Current_Pending_Sector, and Offline_Uncorrectable. Yours are all zero. Theres one other named g-force errors or something that shows if the drive has been dropped or knocked around. yours doesnt have that, but no big deal
<Fillipe> Hey guys, I'm adding SSL certificate but it crashes after I reload it
<compdoc> AlexQ, if sectors were having problems reading/writing, the drive records it in smart
<Fillipe> I'm not finding Ubuntu log error for that
<AlexQ> compdoc: Thanks very much
<zykotick9> SkepticalParrot: so far the best howto i could find is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940904
<jilocasin0> k11_: rm'd the lists and tried again, same result.....
<AlexQ> compdoc: Yeah, now I read 2 GiB of data with no errors this time. Maybe some strange error caused by the enclosure then. Thanks again
<compdoc> good luck
<Anthony-L> hi, I'm having trouble installing Google Chrome. I tried using the software manager/updater. It doesn't seem to want to install it.
<Anthony-L> I downloaded it from the Google website.
<jilocasin0> k11_: I'll try some other mirrors then.
<jilocasin0> k11_: Thanks or the help.
<SkepticalParrot> SUCCESS!!! I have all my files. Thanks guz! :D
<Saxophone> Question...
<Saxophone> Option one: Tor on Debian stable, Debian sid, or Debian testing
<Saxophone> If you're using Debian, just run
<Saxophone>   apt-get install tor
<Saxophone> as root.
<Saxophone> Note that this might not always give you the latest stable Tor version, but you will receive important security fixes. To make sure that you're running the latest stable version of Tor, see option two below.
<Saxophone> Thanks.
<Saxophone> Stupid copy paste...wtf
<Saxophone> Ok, so...
<Saxophone> You need to add the following entry in /etc/apt/sources.list or a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/:
<Saxophone> How do I find out the "etc" part? Lol.
<k1l_> Saxophone: /etc is a folder on the system. its not just a placeholder
<k1l_> Saxophone: and dont use the debian option if you run ubuntu. or use #debian if you use debian
<TheSilentLink> dpkg: error processing package vlc-data (--configure):package is in a very bad inconsistent state;anyone know how to fix?
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: pastebin the command you ran and its full output
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, I installed it using the Lubuntu Software Centre but it obviously hasn't worked
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: obviously :) try this command and pastebin its output: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, did it no output appeared
<drale2k> i typed just "crontab" instead of "crontab -e" and now my crontab file is emtpy
<drale2k> any way to get to the old crontab file ?
<ericthe3rd> hi guys whats the point from encrypting irc connection if it can't hide your ip?
<drale2k> ericthe3rd: to encrypt the messages
<ericthe3rd> only the message? thats big fail
<ericthe3rd> your ip can be used to track you down
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: then I think the error is bogus. dpkg -l | grep '^.\?[A-Z]'
<daftykins> ericthe3rd: that's not on topic here, please join #freenode
<Seveas> (and pastebin the output)
<nicomachus> ericthe3rd: that's a question for the #freenode folks. They can also give you a cloak to hide your IP.
<nicomachus> or you can use proxies, bouncers, whatever.
<ericthe3rd> you will be blocked out
<ericthe3rd> ok thanks you
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, is that command meant to take a long time?
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: no, it's pretty much instant. If it takes a long time, you copied it wrong :)
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, o do you need the ' at the end?
<Seveas> yes :) from th d in dpkg to the last ', you need the whole thing.
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, ok I got this http://pastebin.com/bYfdaHa0
<slipfish> I'm going to preface this question with, "I'm dumb, I did a dumb thing.".. I was running an apt-get upgrade over ssh (not using screen), and managed to somehow close terminal.. I assume the upgrade is still happening as top has apt-get pegged, but is there any way to recover that session?
<mljmac> instead of use software center, use: sudo apt-get install program-name
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: ok, that does indeed look slightly wrong. Does this work: sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc-data
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, I think it worked! http://pastebin.com/QbJXXc6A
<ericthe3rd> can i make wine detect usb ports? os -> ubuntu
<mljmac> example : sudo apt-get install xchat
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, though the program isn't in the 'start' menu
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: you may need to install vlc itself again. sudo apt-get install vlc
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, it works thanks a lot, I am new to linux!
<mljmac> for use of dpkg, I use it for install files at the harddrive: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<daftykins> ericthe3rd: what are you trying to do? wine is a mistake 99% of the time
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: welcome :)
<Seveas> daftykins: true. single malt scotch is much better (:
<daftykins> oof that was bad
<Seveas> sorry
<keithel> I feel like I've found a bug in the generated package-config file for libffi (libffi.pc), present in the distribution I'm working with (Trusty armhf), but poking around in Launchpad, it seems it's around in the current Wily amd64 package as well.  I came to determine if it's really a bug (that perhaps only rears it's head in cross-compile situations)
<daftykins> keithel: #ubuntu-arm
<daftykins> oh amd64 too huh
<keithel> The issue is that most .pc files seem to have a Libs entry like so:
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, just a question for you or anyone here but do you know how to install steam? On all my attempts it installed but nothing is show when I open the program even though the process is running
<keithel> Libs: -L${libdir} -ldrm
<keithel> and Cflags like so:
<keithel> Cflags: -I${includedir} -I${includedir}/libdrm
<keithel> but the libffi.pc file just has a libs line that indicates -lffi, no -L path...:
<Seveas> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Seveas> TheSilentLink: I don't use steam myself, but that link above may help
<keithel> Libs: -lffi
<keithel> Cflags:
<daftykins> keithel: given as you've already spammed the channel a fair bit, perhaps consolidating your point into a forum post, askubuntu question - or pastebin, might be helpful
<keithel> So - in cross-compile situation, the compiler can't find the include files, nor the path to libffi.a/so.
<keithel> daftykins, apologies.
<TheSilentLink> Seveas, thanks
<gso> I am trying to use gnome's disk utility to format a encrypted USB drive.. but, when trying to format - it fails with "Error opening LUKS device: Command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen ""/dev/sdb"" luks-a4d5c9dd-fb9b-4f2b-b5cb-6f2dcd96b8fb' exited with non-zero exit status 2: No key available with this passphrase."  What is wrong here ?
<ouroumov> gso, you tried gparted yet?
<gso> ouroumov, No - just the builtin "disks" utility
<zykotick9> gso: sounds like wrong password to me...
<gso> g
<gso> ok...
<gso> But, this is during the format - where I enter the password twice
<gso> zykotick9, If the password is not correct - the format button is greyed out
<zykotick9> gso: i'm ONLY basing this on "No key available with this passphrase."
<zykotick9> gso: the ""/dev/sdb"" double quotes also seem strange...
<Quintasan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on Samsung RC530 laptop. The weird part is that the device refuses to boot from USB drive with UEFI Boot Support DISABLED in the BIOS but boots fine with the option enabled but the installer complains that other OS (Windows in this case) was installed in Legacy mode.
<EriC^^> Quintasan: is fastboot disabled?
<Quintasan> EriC^^: No such option in BIOS
<EriC^^> Quintasan: is the usb first in the boot order?
<Quintasan> Yes.
<EriC^^> Quintasan: it just skips it when you try to boot it?
<Quintasan> It's like there is no boot sector on the usb drive and it goes straight to GRUB.
<Quintasan> but it works in UEFI mode
<EriC^^> Quintasan: it goes straight to grub? you mean you get a grub> prompt?
<Quintasan> Nope. I get OS selection
<Quintasan> EriC^^: There's Ubuntu 11.04 installed on the device and upgrading that sounds like a bad idea.
<EriC^^> Quintasan: oh ok
<k-cho> helo
<EriC^^> Quintasan: how did you make the usb?
<Quintasan> EriC^^: dd if=<iso> of=<usb device> bs=8M
<EriC^^> Quintasan: did you checksum the iso?
<Quintasan> EriC^^: I torrented it.
<EriC^^> Quintasan: which ubuntu version is it?
<Quintasan> 15.10?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> 15.10
<EriC^^> Quintasan: ok, you can boot the iso from grub if you want
<Quintasan> EriC^^: that should work
<EriC^^> Quintasan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<pedahzur> Does anybody make a version of Ubuntu that includes a kernel that doesn't use cmov?  Even "old machine" distros like http://www.bodhilinux.com/ which have a non-PAE version still require cmov. Any suggestions?
<jjjasper> Compile a kernel yourself?
<nacc> pedahzur: you could probably just add to CFLAGS -mno-cmov
<Jordan_U> Quintasan: EriC^^: I prefer http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F for loop booting Ubuntu isos with grub. It gets you a full menu of options and doesn't require modification for newer releases or other futzing.
<Linka> Hey. I pretty new to Ubuntu, and Linux. But can someone pls tell me how to intall dc++ and get ssl-certs? When I trying to join, I get disconnected from the hubs coz I have a bad SSL-cert.
<Jordan_U> pedahzur: What hardware are you trying to use that doesn't have cmov?
<pedahzur> nacc: Yeah, I could recompile my own kernel. But I would assume if the kernel requires it, other software for that distro will require it too...which means any binaries installed after the fact will fail in strange ways.
<pedahzur> Jordan_U: AMD Geode...from quite a while ago. :)
<Seveas> pedahzur: time to throw that in the trash then :)
<nacc> pedahzur: yeah, you're not in a great place :/
<jjjasper> Wuh, old
<jjjasper> Good as low end router maybe but that's it
<SillyArcher> hi all! how to use "mv source destination", but replace *only equal* files? (i have two folder with 99% same content, wanna merge it into one, but not lost 1 %: they have same name, date of creation, but different size)
<pedahzur> jjjasper: Yeah, it is really old. And yup, it's been used as a border router its whole life.  Was just trying to extend its life a little more. :)
<jeffreylevesque> can i install systemd to ubuntu 14.04?
<SillyArcher> in another words, how to tell mv *not to replace* files if they have different size?
<jjjasper> Pedahzur: pfsense runs great on them up to 80mbit ish
<jjjasper> Had one running like that for several years
<pedahzur> jjjasper: Might do that. Thanks!
<jjjasper> Openvpn up to 15mbit ish
<jjjasper> For geode 500
<jjjasper> Pfsense is the best life you can give it I think :)
<Seveas> jeffreylevesque: no.
<jjjasper> Also, why?
<svm_invictvs> Seems like a silly question, but is there a way to tell if a particular device creates a /dev node?
<Seveas> jjjasper: dangerous question. There may be madness hiding there :)
<Seveas> svm_invictvs: that is a silly question :)
<svm_invictvs> heh
<jjjasper> Seveas: I am aware :D
<svm_invictvs> I have an unknown device plugged into USB and I want to try to talk to it...hm
<svm_invictvs> shows up in dmesg
<Seveas> does it show up lsusb?
<svm_invictvs> Yeah
<jjjasper> As?
<svm_invictvs> But not with any info
<Seveas> then you'll have a corresponding device in /dev/bus/usb/
<svm_invictvs> Basically it says "Bus 0004 Device 0002"
<Seveas> /dev/bus/usb/004/002 it is
<svm_invictvs> Ah
<svm_invictvs> That makes sense
<Jordan_U> pedahzur: Ubuntu is clearly not the distro for such hardware, try asking foe help finding an appropriate distro in ##linux.
<ioria> Lucid should work.... then he can fake-flag and upgrade ...
<pedahzur> Jordan_U: Yeah, just nice to have everything running the same software. :)  I may go with pfSense or some such.
<UBUNTUARG> hello, i need help on installing ubuntu on a hybrid hdd
<UBUNTUARG> is there any documentation?
<jjjasper> Just install it?
<jjjasper> Not much to document on
<SkepticalParrot> I just reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop... but still can't boot into it. Did using Kali Linux to test my network security destroy my laptop in some way?
<jjjasper> No
<jjjasper> Define can't boot?
<SkepticalParrot> Same issues as earlier.
<SkepticalParrot> <SkepticalParrot>I used a Kali Linux live USB to test the security of my network... and then afterwards, attempting to boot into my ubuntu OS... I could not boot. And my laptops software that scans for issues came back with corrupted OS. Is there anything I can do at this point?
<SkepticalParrot> Same error msg... that reads...
<jjjasper> "my laptops software that scans for issues'
<jjjasper> What is that?
<SkepticalParrot> "SupportAssist" which comes with Dell Inspiron 5558
<jjjasper> Right
<jjjasper> Likely something that only cares for windows
<SkepticalParrot> Now it says "No bootable deivces found."
<jjjasper> Manually select boot device?
<Seveas> that probably broke more than it fixes. Crap like that has a tendency to "fix" things by overwriting the MBR or EFI boot partition
<SkepticalParrot> Selected boot device failed. Press any key to reboot system.
<jjjasper> Seveas: indeed
<jjjasper> Never use those tools
<jjjasper> Try and boot an Ubuntu stick and fix the boot record?
<jjjasper> Or might be possible to install over it and keep documents (but lose installed applications)
<Mia> I like to install a dropdown terminal for ubuntu
<Mia> what do you recommend
<al2o3-cr> Mia: guake
<al2o3-cr> Mia: although, not really a on-topic question
<Mia> al2o3-cr, why not
<jayjo> I'm trying to create a bootable drive from this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx and have this error on step 8: dd: /dev/rdiskN: Operation not supported
<jjjasper> jayjo: priveleged to write to the drive?
<jjjasper> also, I assume you changed N into the disk number
<jayjo> jjjasper: ... I did not
<jjjasper> as stated
<jayjo> that fixed it
<jayjo> it doesn't say that in step 8! and this is rdiskN.
<jayjo> But yea that fixed it
<jjjasper> (replace N with the disk number from the last command; in the previous example, N would be 2).
<jjjasper> it's mentioned before
<jayjo> yea that's step 7
<jjjasper> so consistent across the guide
<jayjo> I agree it's a dumb mistake, but I didn't want to sudo something when it was ambiguous to me
<goddard> im trying to install tmux plugins but it fails after installing the first plugim which is tpm
<goddard> im just trying to install tmux-ressurect and continum and sensible
<jushur> goddard: and this is part of ubuntu default repos?
<goddard> jushur: no
<goddard> jushur: it is about configuration of tmux
<jushur> goddard: look for typos, as you do them here id expect them in the config to.
<goddard> jushur: You need to capitalize the first letter of your sentence.
<jushur> goddard: maybe so, or maybe i dont care. my point is still valid right? also cant realy help without proper info. stating you have aproblem is not realy possible to solve the issue with.
<goddard> jushur: you familar with tmux?
<gilje> Why are some of my mp3s a light green, and others darker, bluish green?
<jushur> goddard: i use it all the time, but not realy in an adnvanced way.
<jushur> gilje: permission differences?
<gilje> That's it thanks!
<goddard> jushur: http://pastebin.com/1PRsB9Mr
<TheSilentLink> Hello I am have installed steam on Lubuntu but when I run it, it gets stuck at Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client) any help?
<jushur> goddard: do you have the "run" of the tpm last in the config?
<goddard> jushur: yeah
<goddard> jushur: look at the link above
<jushur> goddard: not sure you need this, but maybe "run-shell ~/.tmux/plugins/tmux-sensible/sensible.tmux" on a line before the run of the run tpm line.
<goddard> jushur: no go
<goddard> /home/goddard/.tmux/plugins/tmux-sensible/sensible.tmux' returned 127
<stingare> .
<ZoderUgg2> Hey, is there a lowcost ubuntu 14.04 server where i can experiment with  nginx and apache ?
<ZoderUgg2> where i have root permissions?
<lyze> Use a vm?
<elky> ZoderUgg2: if you have decent ram try a local vm
<jushur> ZoderUgg2: or buy a rpi3 and install to it. have your own pocket edition of a server.
<ZoderUgg2> aha, virtualbox stuff
<ZoderUgg2> aha rasberry pi, 3 even, i did hear the sd card reader is not good?
<ZoderUgg2> jushur, actually i need it in the cloud :)
<ZoderUgg2> it is a cloud app i want to test
<k1l_> ZoderUgg2: "cloud" is just another word for computer in the internet. you can setup your own cloud in vms. maybe your "cloud" even offers a development kit/tool
<ZoderUgg2> Digital Ocean does not provide a fully root enabled Ubuntu ?
<gr33nbits> heias, anyone knows when Firefox is going to be updated by apt-get update?
<k1l_> gr33nbits: what ubuntu version do you use exactly?
<reisio> when it is
<ZoderUgg2> k11, yes i understand the possibilities, i should run my local ubuntu on my adsl ip adres
<gr33nbits> 14.04
<gr33nbits> LTS
<k1l_> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 41018 kB, installed size 96888 kB
<k1l_> well it says 45 is in security repo already.
<ZoderUgg2> uh what?
<weirddude> Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu as my laptop reboots midway through the Ubuntu loading screen. I have an HP Envy m4 1015-dx and I tried turning off fast-boot, going in to bios and turning on Legacy Mode and turning off Secure Boot, I tried booting from the EFI file... I have Windows 10 installed and I am trying to get rid of Windows an
<weirddude> d replace it with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<k1l_> so maybe the bot got an old database.
<ZoderUgg2> ubuntu does provide a server?\
<gr33nbits> k1l_,  so no idea when it's going to be available
<k1l_> ZoderUgg2: yes. ubuntu got server isos. that is basically the same as a desktop version, just without a desktop and some more server related packages
<k1l_> gr33nbits: "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy firefox" in a pastebin please
<ZoderUgg2> k1l, uh yes, but i mean provided in the cloud?
<ZoderUgg2> not the iso or vm or virtualbox of course
<ZoderUgg2> ready to use in the cloud?
<gr33nbits> k1l_, thank you very much
<ZoderUgg2> like ubuiqityhosting
<weirddude> and also, http://xahlee.info/comp/i/theres_no_cloud_just_someone_elses_computer.jpg
<k1l_> ZoderUgg2: no. ubuntu doesnt offer free hostings
<ZoderUgg2> k1l_ ok , not free, i am willing to pay of corse 0 - 10 dollar a month
<k1l_> ZoderUgg2: see if your "cloud" offers a development kit or ask in other channels for a server sponsor. this is not the right place for it
<ZoderUgg2> i dont want ubuigityhost, i want to try this time another.
<squinty> gr33nbits,  already using 45 here
<gr33nbits> squinty, did you download it or via apt-get?
<jushur> weirddude: id advice to test the daily beta of 16.04. most likely you need a new kernel to boot it.
<squinty> gr33nbits,  yep
<gr33nbits> apt get?
<squinty> gr33nbits,  apt   yes
<weirddude> jushur alright.
<k1l_> gr33nbits: did you run my commands?
<ZoderUgg2> why not use rpm -f ?
<gr33nbits> oh then i don't know why
<ZoderUgg2> or yum ?
<gr33nbits> k1l_,  i did, now i did apt-get update
<k1l_> gr33nbits: if so please put the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the output url here
<k1l_> ZoderUgg2: dont troll in here. ubuntu doesnt use rpm or yum
<jushur> weirddude: did you try with disabling acpi and so in the grub?
<weirddude> jushur no I didn't.
<gr33nbits> 1s
<gr33nbits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15337406/
<Eliter> What's an easy FTP server (with security) that I can install?
<weirddude> jushur, if I disable acpi, and install Ubuntu, can I turn Legacy boot off, and secure boot back on?
<weirddude> after I install of course
<k1l_> gr33nbits: so now you got the latest state of the package list from the servers. just run "sudo apt full-upgrade" now
<gr33nbits> k1l_,  now i have it to update after the code
<gr33nbits> k1l_,  yes i did, thank you a bunch
<k1l_> gr33nbits: keep in mind that you need to get the latest server list with "sudo apt update" first to find new updates.
<gr33nbits> yes i did, been trying for a couple days, since 45 came out
<gr33nbits> k1l_, bind9 came on that update too, not sure why
<Canada89> hi
<Canada89> how can i report user on irc when he osen't respect code of conduct?
<Canada89> hello?
<gr33nbits> reboot brb, thanks again k1l_
<k1l_> Canada89: in #ubuntu? then come to #ubuntu-ops
<k1l_> Canada89: if in another channel talk to their ops. if its serverwide then in #freenode
<Canada89> in italian ubuntu offtopic channel k1
<k1l_> Canada89: i dont know if they have a own ops channel. but you can start in #ubuntu-irc
<Canada89> ok
<claudiop> Hi. So it happens that I was bored with arch making a (recent) optimus combo one of the most painful things I ever saw on GNU/Linux, so decided to try something more stable, like a Ubuntu beta for 16.04 and leave Arch for dev stuff. So far the problem is that simply installing the Nvidia driver renders ubuntu unable to boot
<claudiop> I think it boots until loading gdm, not 100% sure
<claudiop> Note that I have no bumblebee nor anything like that, just vanilla system, and nvidia driver
<claudiop> Where should I look at?
<daftykins> you can't do that with optimus, also this is not the channel for 16.04
<jim> claudiop, well as you may know, gdm tries to start an x server, so the trouble may be there?
<daftykins> nvidia drivers also refer to depending on lightdm i thought
<kanzie> anyone know how I can mount my external hdd with linux lvm fs on it
<daftykins> LVM isn't a file system
<claudiop> daftykins, this is the channel for Ubuntu, and If I was using 15.10 I would have the same problems + trouble with skylake
<daftykins> claudiop: irrelevant, #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions
<jim> kanzie, you would need lvm and device mapper support in order to see stuff on the lvm portions of that drive
<kanzie> jim: yeah, Im trying to get lvm installed
<claudiop> Ok, I'll make it ubuntu (=<15.10) specific.How can I blacklist a module such as the nvidia one? modprobe.blacklist=nvidia does not work
<Canada89> i found k1
<Canada89> thanks
<kanzie> jim: just dont know where to bein
<kanzie> begin
<daftykins> claudiop: you don't, you purge the packages - unless you're talking nouveau, then that won't help much
<klas_> hostname
<daftykins> claudiop: misleading us as to the release you are on to solve problems will make things HARDER because advice will not apply to the kernel and versions of packages you have on
<daftykins> so i for one am ignoring you
<jim> kanzie, should be easy, it's a package with the lvm executables in it... then, you wouild need to modprobe some stuff, and then you should be ready to go... you can then do pvscan, vgscan, lvscan to see what's there
<daftykins> kanzie: try running "sudo lsblk" and see what devices are returned, put it in a http://paste.ubuntu.com if you're not sure
<claudiop> daftykins, Why the aggressiveness? As I said 15.10 has the same problems and some more, to know that just maybe I tried, and as such have the live here to try. What I asked doesn't really need a version, it should be agnostic unless major changes happen which was not the case for 16.04 afaik.
<claudiop> Again, for 15.10. How can I purge something if the something is blocking a boot?
<jim> claudiop, probably you'd get better support?
<kanzie> daftykins: sda                 8:0    0  3.7T  0 disk
<kanzie> └─sda1              8:1    0  3.7T  0 part
<kanzie>   └─bubba-storage 254:0    0  3.7T  0 lvm
<jim> kanzie, try installing the package lvm2
<daftykins> i linked to the paste site for a reason, kanzie
<kanzie> jim: yeah, already did that
<kanzie> daftykins: Im not pastebin:ing two lines of text
<claudiop> jim, I don't mind to work with 15.10, I also have it here, and its the currently supported. It just happens that 16.04 has better drivers, but fine, I'll try my luck at the other channel :/
<jim> ok, can you do pvscan?
<daftykins> that was 3
<daftykins> and you damn well should in future
<kanzie> jim, yeah it shows the /dev/sda1 with a VG named “foo”.
<daftykins> volume group yep
<daftykins> !lvm
<bprompt> claudiop:     remove like you would anything else, now, if it's not removing in the booted session due to locked files, then reboot, press Shift while booting to get the Grub menu, choose Recovery  from it, go to Root Console, remount the current system as "rw"  -> sudo mount -o remount,rw / <- and do the removal from there
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kanzie> ok, you proved your point. You cound better than I do… stand corrected.
<lordbaron99> sup
<jim> kanzie, ok great... you should now be able to do vgscan and lvscan
<jim> if you only have the one vg, good enough... do you have lvs?
<kanzie> jim: yeah I tracked down the name of the partition, just dont know how to mount it
<claudiop> bprompt, Thanks :)
<bprompt> np
<kanzie> the VG is named bubba and it is of lvm2 type
<kanzie> jim: ^^
<jim> kanzie, the thing is a logical volume is not a partition... it does (of course live on the pv partition)...
<jim> good... and lvscan?
<kanzie> jim: I lost the content of this drive once before. Then when I had to set it up again I was recommended to use lvm to avoid any future problems… the irony of that eh, here I am…lost again! :-)
<jim> (you don't have to do these scans at all,,, they're just fyi)
<kanzie> jim: lvscan shows it as active
<kanzie> so I dont need to do vgchange -ay
<jim> ok, what's your vg called?
<kanzie> jim: aaaah, I dont mount the device, I moung the vg
<kanzie> according to lvscan its called /dev/bubba/storage
<kanzie> jim: yeah that did the trick
<kanzie> so how do I best add this to fstab
<jim> ok. so that means: since you activated the vg bubba, it created a dir /dev/bubba, and your lv(s) are in there... so just one lv, called storage?
<jim> you can mount THAT
<kanzie> jim: yeah done and done, thanks
<kanzie> now I just need to add this to fstab
<jim> well if the drive is "detachable", you'll probably not want it automatically mounted on boot
<jim> that part is up to you though
<kanzie> jim: well it is detachable technically… but nothing I ever do. Its the HDD for my Rpi
<bunjee> anyone know anything about Gramps?
<jim> ok... so, summarizing... you would: attach the drive, then you can vgchange -ay, at that point the vg is active and a dir named for it appears in /dev... in that dir will be the nodes for your vgs, which you can mount
<jim> going the other way, given it's mounted, to unmount, you first need to make it un-busy, which means making sure no process is cd-ed in there, and files in there are closed... then you can unmount it, vgchange -an, and detach the drive (if you ever want to that is)
<new0> ‎/join #hosting
<new0> ‪/join
<new0> why it's not let me /join?
<k1l_> new0: dont use a leading space
<new0> i just changed the Insert unicode control character
<new0> kill_ im not
<new0> k1l_, it's input error. something to do with input method
<k1l_> what client do you use? and what did you change there?
<new0> LRM, LRE, etc.. what should i use?
<new0> k1l_, because it was start to type from right to left. and it's XChat
<k1l_> so its xchat as client
<new0> yes
<k1l_> /join #channel
<k1l_> look at the server window if there is an error like you are banned or such
<new0> k1l_, i did right Click on this input control and changed the Input Unicode Control Character to LEM, LRE
<new0> k1l_, right. the the server channel it's working
<new0> perhaps i did change the input in this channel on xchat
<new0> k1l_, mmm, not sure why. but it's been fixed. how is that?
<k1l_> i dont know what you did there.
<new0> k1l_, not sure :) but the problem gone
<new0> k1l_, tnx for trying. or perhaps it's worked because i moved to different channel and this input been reset.
<weirddude> When I try to boot Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my HP Envy m4 1015-dx I can't install because my computer restarts randomly when I try to load it. I've tried Ubuntu 14.04 LTS AND Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04 BETA and turning off secure boot, fast-boot (I'm on windows 10), and using EFI to no avail. I've also tried disabling acpi and that didn't work either. I also tr
<weirddude> ied nomodeset which againbrought me to no avail.
<weirddude> 1-2 years ago I successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on the same computer, I have since then reinstalled Windows. The computer has windows 8 preinstalled.
<weirddude> jushur I tried the 16.04 GNOME beta and it didn't work any other suggestions?
<weirddude> + disabled acpi
<daftykins> 16.04 is not on topic here, #ububtu+1
<EriC^^> weirddude: try booting with quiet splash and see what it says
<EriC^^> *without
<weirddude> EriC^^ should I turn off acpi off as well?
<EriC^^> try one with just removing quiet splash
<weirddude> alright
<weirddude> ill be back then
<EriC^^> weirddude: any luck?
<weirddude> Nothing out of the ordinary, it seemed to be going fine then it just rebooted
<EriC^^> weirddude: sounds like a temperature issue
<weirddude> Overheating?
<EriC^^> yeah
<weirddude> Well how can I fix that?
<EriC^^> is there another os on the pc?
<weirddude> Ye
<weirddude> s
<weirddude> Windows 10
<EriC^^> ok, not a temperature issue then
<weirddude> If it matters, when I tried it with no quiet splash, I booted the DVD in UEFI mode without CSM (because I had legacy mode)
<EriC^^> it booted fine?
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> what pc model is it?
<weirddude> EriC^^ Should I try 12.04 LTS?
<EriC^^> nah
<weirddude> and its an HP Envy M4 1015-dx with Windows 8 preinstalled
<weirddude> I tried to solve this issue some time ago and no one could figure it out. So im trying to explain indef on what exactly im trying
<user1_> Is the key.pem given by amazon ec2 (for us to log in to it) is the private key or public key?
<user1_> in github, we add ssh keys to github account. Are those our public key or private key?
<EriC^^> weirddude: does it have a amd cpu?
<weirddude> Nope
<weirddude> intel i7
<weirddude> Ive been trying to use the amd64 iso
<weirddude> could that be the cause?
<EriC^^> no, that's right
<weirddude> Ok good thats what i though
<weirddude> *thought
<EriC^^> you tried acpi=off right?
<weirddude> yes
<EriC^^> try radeon.dpm=0
<Abe_> ls
<weirddude> alright
<weirddude> fingers crossed
<weirddude> nope
<weirddude> it rebooted
<weirddude> Eric^^ should i retry and boot with EFI?
<EriC^^> no, i dont think it would help
<EriC^^> weirddude: where exactly does it reboot?
<EriC^^> if you start it in legacy do you get the try / install ubuntu screen?
<weirddude> eric^^ yes
<EriC^^> it reboots after you press install ubuntu?
<weirddude> it reboots midway on the loading screen
<jwynn6> any recommendations on ways to update /upgrade a server that i can only get to via ssh and does not have internet access?
<EriC^^> ok, some people online are saying when they keep the mouse moving it doesn't reboot
<weirddude> lol
<weirddude> ill try anything now
<EriC^^> it's a little difficult to keep it moving throughout the install but there seems a fix after it's installed
<EriC^^> give it a shot, for kicks if anything
<EriC^^> i'm a little curious
<weirddude> same
<Jordan_U> jwynn6: How are you getting to it via ssh without an internet connection?
<weirddude> do i have to keep it moving through grub too?
<EriC^^> no i think just after you press the continue button on the installer
<jwynn6> Jordan_U: Its on the LAN but firewalled from getting out.
<weirddude> ok
<Jordan_U> jwynn6: You can make an apt proxy server on another machine then.
<weirddude> eric^^ didnt workcjk
<weirddude> *work
<jwynn6> Jordan_U: like a socks or an http proxy?
<EriC^^> weirddude: damn
<drkjstr> jwynn6, you would could try an apt-mirror server on a different box: http://www.unixmen.com/setup-local-repository-in-ubuntu-15-04/
<snowgoggles> weirddude:  is it possible you have full drive encryption turned on from a windows installation?
<weirddude> snowgoggles is there anyway i could check this?
<EriC^^> weirddude: did you try from a cold boot?
<skitoxe1> .
<snowgoggles> weirddude:  bitlocker settings in windows
<weirddude> eric^^ yes every time
<daftykins> theres an icon on the drive in explorer, in Windows too
<aarrgg> Is there a way to setup my system so that when I sign into bash... tmux runs automatically?
<daftykins> i think it'd be wise to deal with the hardship of those 4 extra characters
<weirddude> ok i found it
<weirddude> It isnt running
<weirddude> But it has a "manual (triggered)" startup type
<weirddude> should i disable it all together?
<weirddude> snowgoggles
<snowgoggles> weirddude: go into your bios and turn off the tpm module
<skitoxe1> .
<Thorax2015> Hi all. Software Updater is saying that it "Requires installation of untrusted packages". Surely I dont wanna install those?
<Thorax2015> Are they the Unsupported updates (wily-backports?)
<daftykins> best bet is you've added PPAs
<daftykins> some command line output pastebin'd would be the nicest
<Thorax2015> daftykins: Ive not added any software at all yet.
<weirddude> ok just turned off bitlocker
<weirddude> couldnt find tpm in bios
<skitoxe> Allright, im off to bed
<skitoxe> take care peeps
<eatingthenight> Where can i read all out the tty and pty. I tried the man pages but they contain next to no info.
<Malgorath> Is there a way to revert a ubuntu install to back to its 'just' installed status? like how windows 8 and 10 can?
<eatingthenight> *out = about
<skitoxe> Malgorath: re-install it?
<Malgorath> skitoxe, I'm not wanting to format my SSD drive again
<eatingthenight> Malgorath: no since it's impossible to know what you all installed
<weirddude> snowgoggles No avail
<eatingthenight> Linux gives you 100% control to shoot your leg off
<Thorax2015> Is it safe to tick or untick backports in the software & updates page?
<daftykins> Malgorath: no
<k1l_> Thorax2015: its safe. since it wont install backports packages automatically
<k1l_> !backports | Thorax2015
<ubottu> Thorax2015: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<weirddude> snowgoggles would it be possible that windowss isnt letting unbuntu install itself?
<abhishek> when i entering this command in terminal:file /sbin/init
<Thorax2015> Awesome, thanks k1l_
<abhishek> it is gaving output like this:/sbin/init: symbolic link to /lib/systemd/systemd
<daftykins> abhishek: yes, because it's a symlink to another file
<daftykins> keep chasing the breadcrumbs and you'll eventually find the binary.
<abhishek> so how it will fix....what can i do for that
<daftykins> abhishek: you didn't ask a support question, you just made a statement of fact... so perhaps if you phrase a question...
<snowgoggles> weirddude: what's the machine model?
<daftykins> or as i say follow the trail and "file /lib/systemd/systemd"
<weirddude> hp envy m4 1015 -dx
<abhishek> ohh...sorry..my question is wrong to you....by the way thanxx daftykins
<bodom> Hi there! I can't start tor "Job for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details." http://pastebin.com/bSECnki5 any ideas?
<mekhami> hi all, i'm trying to understand why some of my fontawesome icons are not working. I know at least one of the icons is working, the chrome icon, but three other icons don't seem to be working.
<mekhami> i put the ttf file in ~/.fonts and ran sudo fc-cache -f -v
<mekhami> but the other three icons i'm trying to use are just the weird symbols that get paste dinto the editor
<weirddude> snowgoggles any luck?
<mekhami> 3
<mekhami> sorry about that. if someone answered, i missed it.
<snowgoggles> weirddude: what bios version are you on?  I'm seeing something possibly related with it's secure boot issues
<weirddude> F14
<skinux> How long should it take to do a version upgrade on a Cable connection?
<daftykins> a cable connection can be ANY speed, your local mirror could be ANY speed and your system could be... you guessed it, ANY speed
<daftykins> so - about as long as this piece of string takes to fray, i'd say.
<soulisson> Hi, I have some connection issues, my understanding is that device files allows us to interact with devices, is that correct?
<silvian> depends on your download speed
<snowgoggles> weirddude:  f.18 has something related to secure boot...but applying that version may make your situation worse
<EriC^^> + installed packages
<skinux> I have a 34M connection speed.
<EriC^^> anywhere between 1-3 hours
<skinux> Is that just for downloading or installation too?
<snowgoggles> weirddude: are you able to properly turn off secure boot and you're certain?  check your boot option menu provided by your machine and see what options it provides
<weirddude> Yes it says secure boot. I disabled that and I also turned on legacy boot which disabled secure boot as well
<snowgoggles> weirddude:  there's also a firmware patch for your drive as well
<EriC^^> skinux: yeah 4hours tops i'd guess
<weirddude> snowgoggles how would i apply the patch?
<snowgoggles> weirddude: what version of ubuntu are you attempting to install?  verify you iso? did you create a live usb? from what utility?  tried more than 1 usb stick?
<hhhh> f
<hhhh> bonsoir
<weirddude> snowgoggles: ubuntu 14.04 LTS, verified iso, im using dvd
<nicomachus> !it | hhhh
<ubottu> hhhh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<snowgoggles> weirddude:  hardware wise i'm poking in the dark.... but your symptoms led me to full drive encryption with tpm lockdown...please look into my questions in my previous post
<weirddude> snowgoggles i disabled bitlocker from services but i couldnt find TPM in bios
<snowgoggles> weirddude: you burned a dvd?
<weirddude> snowgoggles yes
<snowgoggles> weirddude: try a live usb boot....optical drives die a slow death...mechanical failure with i/o issues...please try a live usb install...for troubleshooting purposes
<weirddude> snowgoggles ok, ive already downloaded rufus so im using rufus
<mekhami> can anyone help me with my font issue? I'm having trouble to get fontawesome icons working. The chrome one works just fine, but others don't. I installed it into ~/.fonts, ran sudo fc-cache -f -v, logged out and in, but it's not working correctly. (For clarity, I'm trying to get it to work in i3 using i3blocks.
<mekhami> http://imgur.com/bOu9F9W here's a screenshot of the chrome icon working in both the bar and vim, but the other icons don't work.
<devslash> When I install Ubuntu Server, will it install as a headless server by default ?
<karl_> how to run im chats on linux
<nicomachus> karl_: like what?
<nicomachus> it seems you are currently using one type.
<karl_> like facebook skype
<karl_> everytime i sign my im chats in it always fails why is this
<nicomachus> Ah. Facebook messenger you have to use in-browser. There is no native app. Skype can be installed from the repositories via terminal or Software Center
<hhhh> bonsoir
<EriC^^> !fr | hhhh
<ubottu> hhhh: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ub5> hey, guys... i have an issue with amd fx 8300 cpu on a new hardware upgrade, same disto... seems like, ubuntu 14.04 sees 8 cores at default speed 3.3Ghz, and drops it 1.4Ghz unused, but it doesn't go to 4.2Ghz boost as it set in BIOS... any ideas why?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: that's italian, no? idk.
<hhhh> ok
<nicomachus> oh it is french. huh.
<karl_> i meen when i sign in facebook through empathy or the pidgen it says authentications problem why my password is correct
<nicomachus> karl_: that may be question for those devs.
<karl_>  i meen when i sign in facebook through empathy or the pidgen it says authentications problem why my password is correct
<bodom> karl_: you may need an updated version of purple-facebook
<karl_> im uaing ymlfos linux
<nicomachus> karl_: that's not supported here.
<karl_> ok
<nicomachus> this is ubuntu support only, hence the channel name.
<devslash> When I install Ubuntu Server, will it install as a headless server by default ??
<karl_> ymlf is ubuntu
<mekhami> can anyone help me with my font issue? I'm having trouble to get fontawesome icons working. The chrome one works just fine, but others don't. I installed it into ~/.fonts, ran sudo fc-cache -f -v, logged out and in, but it's not working correctly. (For clarity, I'm trying to get it to work in i3 using i3blocks.
<nicomachus> karl_: but it's not a support flavor.
<mekhami> http://imgur.com/bOu9F9W here's a screenshot of the chrome icon working in both the bar and vim, but the other icons don't work.
<nicomachus> !flavors | karl_
<ubottu> karl_: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<bodom> devslash: If i can remember correctly, you choose during install
<karl_> ok
<nicomachus> karl_: and it's not based on Ubuntu anymore, at al.
<nicomachus> at all*
<devslash> do you guys recommend using LVM
<devslash> Ive had some mixed issues with it in the past
<bodom> devslash: it depends: do you need it?
#ubuntu 2016-03-10
<devslash> I guess not
<bodom> so why add an extra layer of complications? :)
<devslash> thats why I chose a regular non lvm partitioning scheme
<karl_> can you run android on linux as android is linux
<karl_> like apps
<nicomachus> karl_: no. you can run an Android VM with linux as the host OS though.
<bodom> karl_: there is an emulator that is part of the android sdk
<tgm4883> bodom: I don't use LVM, but to be fair, there is an argument for adding a little more complexity now in order to save a lot of headache later (not speaking specifically about LVM)
<karl_> how bout mac os x apps and windows apps i know wine runs windows apps is there anything else apart from wine
<bodom> tgm4883: it's a bet :)
<weirddude> alright im trying with usb
<weirddude> Lol
<weirddude> i think its that tpm thing
<weirddude> i really do
<bodom> karl_: Mac OSX apps are illegal to run anywhere expect on OSX. About windows, you can emulate it too.
<bodom> *except
<weirddude> because once i disabled bitlocker now its crashing faster than it was before
<karl_> hoq so u emulate windows apps
<nicomachus> karl_: Play On Linux, but all it does is set up programs to run through Wine.
<karl_> how do you emulate windows apps as i got alot i want to put on linux#
<nicomachus> karl_: best to just find alternatives.
<karl_> ok
<nicomachus> but we're veering off-topic, especially if you aren't running Ubuntu
<bodom> karl_: but if you want to run android apps, macosx apps, and windows apps, probably linux isn't your best choice. :)
<karl_> ok
<bodom> karl_: linux is best at running linux apps :P
<karl_> im new to linux
<karl_> so im need to get used top it]#
<weirddude> snowgoggles: If i cant find anything about the tpm module in bios where else could it be?
<snowgoggles> weirddude:  it's crashing faster cause it's not a dvd
<weirddude> snowgoggles oh ok
<daftykins> snowgoggles + weirddude what's the actual issue here? i see TPM talk and highly doubt it
<snowgoggles> weirddude: check the docs on hp site for your system...TPM stands for trusted platform module it should be located in the security section in your bios.  try to find official docs for your machine
<bilb_ono> does anyone know a command line tool where I can output colors? color-preview #23be4d
<bilb_ono> and then it outputs a little square in the terminal with that color
<bilb_ono> or a loop where it does that?
<daftykins> maybe ask #freenode how to annoy others ;)
<mekhami> i could really use some help with these fonts
<mekhami> i have apparently like  9 different font-awesome installed (at least that's what i see in gnome-font-viewer)
<mekhami> and it hink that's leading to this problem
<guillermo_> qué es esto?
<daftykins> english
<mekhami> what in the hell is wrong with this thing
<mekhami> i just removed all the fonts from .fonts
<mekhami> installed fonts-font-awesome via apt-get
<mekhami> still nothing
<mekhami> except now even the chrome icon doesn't work
<devslash> I just installed Ubuntu Server and want to connect to a windows share. Is this the correct command to run ? sudo smbclient -L //MYCOMPUTERHOSTNAME -U myusername
<mekhami> this is really annoying
<daftykins> one might ponder if said fonts app is not what it says on the tin
<daftykins> devslash: you'll have some fun and games dealing with smbclient to actually transfer files, what's the goal here?
<devslash> transfering files from windows host to my ubuntu VM
<daftykins> get WinSCP for your Windows machine and transfer like that, far easier
<weirddude> snowgoggles i literally cant find anything on turning off TPM. all the options on every tutorial i checked dont work
<devslash> what is that
<devslash> is that for ftp based transfers ?
<daftykins> not quite, SFTP
<daftykins> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<daftykins> er
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<devslash> i aklready have an ftp/sftp client on my windows machine
<daftykins> that's not the same thing
<daftykins> SFTP and FTPS are entirely different animals
<devslash> sudo but you said that its for sftp
<daftykins> devslash: for samba land, ideally you want to run "sudo mkdir /media/server" to create a mount point then run "sudo mount -t cifs //IP/share /media/server -o username=blah,password=blah,iocharset=utf8"
<daftykins> why did you just say sudo? i don't know what you're asking
<devslash> typo
<daftykins> install openssh-server in the VM and then install WinSCP
<devslash> ignore
<daftykins> get it done.
<tgm4883> devslash: what is the hypervisor?
<devslash> hyper-V
<daftykins> disgusting :P
<tgm4883> double yuck, I'm not sure if there are linux tools for hyper-v or not
<devslash> well thats like your opinion man
<daftykins> waste of time, just do it properly as described two separate ways
<tgm4883> if you are just transferring some files, then samba is probably the easiest way to go.
<daftykins> lol no
<tgm4883> daftykins: no?
<daftykins> look at my example command above vs. installing WinSCP
<devslash> thanks ive got it working
<devslash> using ssh
<daftykins> mmhmm
<tgm4883> daftykins: yes I see that
<mekhami> so the package fonts-font-awesome in the universe thing is outdated
<mekhami> how does one get an updated version, or convince the maintainers to update it
<mekhami> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/fonts-font-awesome
<daftykins> suggest renaming to fonts-font-diabolical
<daftykins> buy them beers
<weirddude> snowgoggles i have a tpm driver
<tgm4883> mekhami: first you'd need to file a bug against the package
<tgm4883> actually
<nacc> mekhami: to update the version in trusty, you'd need to be fixing a bug at this point (it's an LTS and already released)
<tgm4883> mekhami: actually, you'll need to either find a PPA, or package it yourself/compile
<nacc> mekhami: if you want the latest version in ubuntu, you'd need the latest ubuntu (e.g., xenial has 4.5.0~dfsg-1)
<mekhami> how about 'your source is over a year old'
<mekhami> nacc: i have ubuntu 15.10 is that what you're talking about?
<tgm4883> mekhami: 16.04 has 4.5.0
<nacc> mekhami: 15.10 has 4.3.0~dfsg-2 ... is there a bug you're hitting?
<nacc> mekhami: 16.04 has 4.5.0 as mentioned
<mekhami> i need 4.4+
<nacc> mekhami: then you'll need to wait for 16.04
<mekhami> 4.3 is over a year old
<mekhami> that seems really stupid
<mekhami> why can't they update it
<mekhami> given it's been over a year since 4.3 was released
<mekhami> and several months since 4.5 came out
<tgm4883> mekhami: it's not a critical package
<nacc> right, which is why it's updated in xenail, to 4.5.0
<mekhami> so basically
<mekhami> unless you update your distro version
<mekhami> you can never get up to date packages
<tgm4883> mekhami: that isn't true at all
<mekhami> unless some magical man behind the curtain has a whim to update something
<tgm4883> mekhami: it's an unsupported package
<nacc> mekhami: that's true, in that, packages don't just get updated automatically
<tgm4883> mekhami: it's maintained by the community, not canonical
<n-iCe> Hi guys
<n-iCe> why would you guys prefer ubuntu over lubuntu ?
<nacc> mekhami: it also depends on debian in this case, i believe when wily release, debian had 4.3.0 and no one asked for 4.4.0
<mekhami> nacc: tgm4883 so my question again, is who do ineed to talk to for what seems like a super trivial update
<weirddude> snowgoggles ok found it
<nacc> mekhami: starting with xenial, fwiw, that package is in main, so it will get security support
<nacc> mekhami: you can do it yourself, if you want to learn, or file a bug
<mekhami> nacc: i'd love to learn
<mekhami> nacc: where do i start
<k1l_> n-iCe: for the looks its your choice. if its a slow and/or old hardware better go with lubuntu
<tgm4883> mekhami: you need to talk to yourself, because it's not getting updated in trusty official repos
<nacc> tgm4883: i think they said they were on 15.10
<n-iCe> k1l_: but seems to be working even better with newer hardware, don't you think'
<nacc> mekhami: what bugfix does 4.4.0 provide that 4.3.0 doesn't, that you're hitting?
<n-iCe> k1l_: what's your DE? unity?
<mekhami> nacc: it's not bugs, 4.4 and 4.5 provide a whole host of new icons
<tgm4883> mekhami: probably the best place to start would be http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<daftykins> n-iCe: i find lubuntu ugly as all hell
<mekhami> (and possibly other things but that's what i'm concerned about)
<k1l_> n-iCe: no
<n-iCe> daftykins: really? 15.10?
<devslash> does ubuntu server have a built in firewall
<nacc> mekhami: then probably you won't see any updated to that package unless you do the steps needed yourself (or someone else in teh community cares to). the link tgm4883 sent is a good start
<mekhami> nacc: i'll look into it
<tgm4883> devslash: yes, as does other flavors of ubuntu
<tgm4883> !ufw | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<devslash> iptables or ufs
<devslash> ufw
<n-iCe> then why Ubuntu k1l_ what do you use?
<tgm4883> n-iCe: this is really off topic
<daftykins> n-iCe: all the cool kids stick to LTS only
<k1l_> n-iCe: why not? its your choice what you like best.
<daftykins> n-iCe: yeah take the "what do you run?" pointless stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<n-iCe> besides the DE, are there differences between both?
<k1l_> yes. lubuntu uses zram
<daftykins> default tools all differ
<daftykins> why don't you read... their website
<weirddude> daftykins you said earlier that you highly doubted my issue was TPM?
<n-iCe> googlinh zram
<daftykins> weirddude: well you both ignored my query as to WHAT was going on, so i figured it wasn't worth trying to help
<weirddude> daftykins well i apologize ill explain
<daftykins> if it's long use a pastebin, keep it on one line too
<weirddude> I tried literally everyting (turning off secure boot, enabling legacy boot, acpi = off, nomodset, booting from EFI file, radeon.0
<daftykins> heh, that was ace timing
<weirddude> I tried everything to boot Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my HP Envy m4 1015-dx to no avail. I tried turning off Secure boot, enabling legacy boot, booting from efi, making sure my iso was verified, using nomodeset, acpi=off, radeon.0(something like this) = off.
<weirddude> now im trying to disable TPM and bitlocker (windows 10 is installed) but i apparantly dont have a compatible tpm. i stopped the bitlocker service however.
<daftykins> weirddude: how did you prepare the USB flash drive? does it work in another system, either legacy or EFI boot?
<weirddude> daftykins rufus, works on other systems, ive tried both uefi and efi.
<daftykins> weirddude: ok is it 14.04.4?
<daftykins> weirddude: we've seen some systems require that a supervisor password be created to unlock further options
<weirddude> daftykins Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> no i asked SPECIFICALLY which point release the ISO was
<weirddude> give me a moment ill check
<weirddude> yes 14.04.4 daftykins
<weirddude> daftykins: so where do i type in the supervisor password?
<weirddude> heh
<daftykins> into the EFI...
<daftykins> you know how to enter it right?
<weirddude> yes lol
<seeit_> hi, once i've created a zfs file system how do I access it using a normal user?
<paracusia> hello, which opensource ssd-caching solution would you prefer?
<daftykins> seeit_: mount it and assign permissions
<daftykins> paracusia: none, full SSD for the OS is ideal
<paracusia> i need it for storage
<daftykins> why
<seeit_> do I mount /pool/projects or /dev/sdb1or9?
<weirddude> http://i.imgur.com/WHgNRoi.jpg daftykins ???
<paracusia> because it needs to be faster daftykins, its NAS for virtual servers
<seeit_> because /pool/projects I've assigned permissions to my user but I'm unable to cd into it
<daftykins> paracusia: you'rein the wrong channel
<daftykins> seeit_: show the permissions on the path with "ls -al /mount/point/" in a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<paracusia> which channel would be right, daftykins
<seeit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15338599/
<daftykins> -server most likely
<mekhami> nacc: mind if i query you about our conversation earlier?
<nacc> mekhami: sure
<nacc> mekhami: although topically we might want to move to #ubuntu-devel :)
<daftykins> seeit_: perhaps you mounted the device as root?
<seeit_> I haven't actually mounted anything
<seeit_> that's the file system created by 'zfs create'
<akik> seeit_: directories need to have x bit for someone to access them rw-rw- is probably your problem
<daftykins> you have to create a file system on a block device then mount it i thought
<PartTimeRogue> So I've reached the "I install Ubuntu and read a few tutorials...now what" stage of my Linux journey. Anyone have suggestions for any good beginners tutorials for fun things to do in Ubunutu? Or any good command line tutorials?
<SpaceAce> weird... when I do apt-get update i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<SpaceAce> anyone ever seen this?
<k1l_> PartTimeRogue: start using it. and if you are curious about things or come to an issue, read about it
<k1l_> PartTimeRogue: look at those pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/
<Anthony-L> am i suppose to remember every command line of every application that i want to load?
<Tex_Nick> PartTimeRogue: for command line fun you might have a look at ... The Bash Hackers Wiki ... http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/start ... just a thought ;-)
<SpaceAce> Anthony-L, not at all. Learn the basic commands to navigate Linux, and consult the man pages for any applications you want to use
<Anthony-L> SpaceAce, i guess i have lots of reading to do.
<SpaceAce> don't think of it as memorizing a string of commands
<Anthony-L> it's weird how some applications have a launch icon on the GUI but some don't.
<SpaceAce> understand what each part of the command does to better understand what you're doing
<daftykins> and write notes on processes
<Anthony-L> they should make this stuff idiot proof. :) If they could understand like, "hey computer! go to this folder now!" ahaha
<daftykins> no, they really shouldn't
<Anthony-L> just saying, computer syntax isn't obvious.
<daftykins> it doesn't need to be, because docs exist
<daftykins> most of us started with something CLI as a child
<Anthony-L> yea, i did too, but the more innovative things became really handicapped me. hahah
<Anthony-L> sry, i just need to read. i'm overwhelmed.
<daftykins> you mean the more it got handed to you, you gave up?
<Anthony-L> exactly
<weirddude> daftykins call me stupid, but i cant find anything regarding a supervisor password in bios, i found power on password and administrator password which are both clear  http://i.imgur.com/UBnJFoj.jpg
<daftykins> this is why i don't like seeing things get made too easy, people always want things one step easier ;)
<daftykins> i have clients on Windows that want icons on the taskbar to run programs, it's madness
<daftykins> anyway - offtopic.
<daftykins> weirddude: yeah it'd be admin, it doesn't need to be literal - all BIOSs are different
<daftykins> i don't think that approach will apply to your machine but you can but try
<weirddude> alright
<Tex_Nick> of course the converse of that is dealing with the machine in macjine code (o's & 1's) Ha
<daftykins> binary isn't machine code
<EriC^^> yeah i thought hex was?
<weirddude> daftykins should i leave secure boot disabled and legacy support enabled?
<daftykins> depends what mode you're trying to boot and install in :)
<knob> Hello everyone.  I am trying to mount a remote directory (from a server) on my local machine.  I am using SSHFS.  The command is: sshfs -p 1234 myREMOTEuser@server.ip.addy:/home/myREMOTEuser ~/localMount       Yet the server asks for the password, then I get a "remote host has disconnected"
<knob> Any idea what I could be doing wrong?
<knob> I already tried to connect to that server via SSH, and it worked perfectly.
<Tex_Nick> Not my definition ... but ... Machine code, also known as machine language, is the elemental language of computers, comprising a long sequence of binary digital zeros and ones (bits)
<knob> Tex_Nick, have you read/seen the book: Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software  ??  By Charles Petzold.  I loved that book.  Great read.
<Tex_Nick> and it's what we called it at Caltech
<weirddude> daftykins im trying to install via efi and i just tried, no avail
<daftykins> so then by all means try both modes
<daftykins> weirddude: are you actually getting as far as the boot menu?
<daftykins> (the ubuntu one)
<Tex_Nick> knob:  I have a copy & have read it a few times
<weirddude> i tried uefi also same problem.
<daftykins> same problem as what... i'm asking how far you got
<daftykins> i think you have a paying attention issue :P
<weirddude> I get past grub menu, i hit continue "install ubuntu" it shows me that ubuntu is loading up and then it reboots
<daftykins> you should be going with 'try' imo
<daftykins> do you at least see the different style menu from trying legacy boot? they're totally different
<weirddude> daftykins yes i see the difference
<daftykins> a pic of every page in the setup would be good
<weirddude> daftykins howabout a video?
<daftykins> nah
<tedris> will it work if i use only one RSA.key for more Remote.users (SSH protocol 2 / AuthorizedKeysFile /var/KEY/%u/rsa_authorized_keys) i like to copy the rsa_authorized_keys for each user and set the spezific rights .... i can only connect with one user every time (i user ~/.ssh/config). pls help
<weirddude> im going to take a small break ive been at this for literally hours
<daftykins> rightyo, i'll be gone when you get back
<weirddude> nvm then lol
<daftykins> well i'm going to sleep now as it goes
<daftykins> i'm sure someone else can assist later
<weirddude> ok
<weirddude> gn then
<tedris> gn8 :)
<weirddude> daftykins do you need pics of bios?
<weirddude> what else do you need me to take a picture of?
<EriC^^> do you have hot neighbors?
<weirddude> heh
<floppy> http://www.amway.ca/GinoGuimont
<daftykins> i'm gonna guess don't click that
<weirddude> lol
<xangua> It's a trap
<rote> what is this
<daftykins> something you wait less than a minute for answers from, apparently
<weirddude> http://i.imgur.com/JerwEh1.jpg
<weirddude> http://i.imgur.com/pb9whbR.jpg
<daftykins> you should've put them in a single album
<weirddude> ok hold on a sec
<weirddude> https://m.imgur.com/a/PVYZY daftykins
<daftykins> no pic of beneath 'Boot Options' ?
<weirddude> its the first one daftykins?
<daftykins> oh it must've taken a sec to get there o0
<daftykins> or i'm blind as a bat
<Pinkamena_D> whenever I resume from standby with different monitors attached, they are not detected correctly. (Either black, or wrong resolution) However as soon as I click the 'system settings' gui tool, everything fixes itself. (I don't have to do anything in the tool, I simply launch it) This behavior has been consistent for the last few months. Can I somehow run whatever this tool is running automatically on resume from standby, so that I
<Pinkamena_D> can skip this step?
<daftykins> weirddude: mmm, i think my only idea left is to actually try some old media then
<weirddude> 12.04 ?
<daftykins> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/
<daftykins> nope, vanilla 14.04 - this'll use an earlier kernel
<EriC^^> maybe try the mini iso?
<daftykins> yeah that could be good too ^
<daftykins> i'll allow EriC^^ to enjoy that fun with you in my absence :D
<daftykins> g'night! for real this time :)
<weirddude> alright see ya
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> nighty daftykins
<Xxx_PIKACHU_xxX> Wha
<daftykins> Xxx_PIKACHU_xxX: gotta catch 'em all
<EriC^^> :D
<weirddude> imagine if richard stallman used javascript
<Xxx_PIKACHU_xxX> :)
<weirddude> the stallster
<nicomachus> definitely not on-topic...
<weirddude> well you gotta admit it would be interesting. but youre right off topic
<weirddude> eric^^ 14.04.0 is giving me the same issue
<weirddude> EriC^^
<weirddude>  oops
<EriC^^> !mini | weirddude try this
<ubottu> weirddude try this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<weirddude> ill try it
<weirddude> ...
<weirddude> tomorrow have a nice night
<volkher> Hey
<volkher> are any of you familiar with linux mint
<volkher> are any of you familiar with linux mint?
<k1l_> volkher: the guys over at the mint channels are
<k1l_> !mint | volkher
<ubottu> volkher: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<volkher> thanks
<tedris> hi volkher i had use mint 1 year
<tedris> xD
<tedris> will it work if i use only one RSA.key for more Remote.users (SSH protocol 2 / AuthorizedKeysFile /var/KEY/%u/rsa_authorized_keys) i like to copy the rsa_authorized_keys for each user and set the spezific rights .... i can only connect with one user every time (i user ~/.ssh/config). pls help
<Techspectre> So I just discovered AMD active core control and I can now switch between 1 / 2 cores per module, depending on whether I need better multi-threading or higher IPC. Seems to work fine, but will changing the amount of cores on the fly piss off Ubuntu in some way?
<tedris> i brain say me ones.. kernel.. but i dont know
<tedris> @ tech
<tedris> by createing your own kernel  you can set the IPC..
<Techspectre> tedris, really?
<metroins> Hi, I just wanted t say I am really liking Ubuntu for my regular day-to-day use.
<metroins> I have tried Linux in the past multiple times over the past 18 years and this is the first time I've been able to make it a daily driver.
<tedris> techspectre i dont know its your way that work.. but you can see it easy by follow a tutorial like "build your own kernel"... by configure you can read your chooses.. take a loock
<meskes> This is the first time I haven't used linux as a daily driver, in the past 18 years.
<metroins> lol.  Must feel like you have less "control"
<tedris> Techspectre, i dont know its your way that work.. but you can see it easy by follow a tutorial like "build your own kernel"... by configure you can read your chooses.. take a loock
<tedris> xD now i know like linking xD sorry for dopple
<Techspectre> tedris, but the CPU is only physically capable of a certain limit in 1 or 2 module per core mode. It's a BIOS setting, I'm not sure if a kernel could just magically boost IPC
<Amethyst_Crystal> (0.244918) pnp:0.05  can't evaluate_CRS: 12298  <-- this pops up shortly before my usb stick 'try/install' iso of ubuntu 14.04.4 finishes booting to the welcome screen. i've looked it up online, and so far most people seem to get other errors on top of that, and the only result ive seen so far with one similar to this implies its a 'null' (irrelevant?) error. I came here to see what you guys thi
<Amethyst_Crystal> nk of this. Is it safe to continue installation?
<tedris> Techspectre, i dont know.. with a turorial you can search in the kernel settings main in ~5 -15min ... you dont install the kernel if you dont like. maybe you finde here a way
<kunok> yo
<kunok> guys
<kunok> any web devs here?
<Techspectre> kunok, #css will be your best bet for that
<tedris> kunok, maybe
<kunok> i am looking for contacts
<kunok> i know alot of frontend
<kunok> but i also know some of backend (ruby, php)
<Techspectre> kunok, if that's the case send me a message lol
<kunok> tech spec  do you have skype?
<tedris> techi dont have a kernel for testing
<Techspectre> tedris, thanks for the info but I'd rather not mess with the kernel
<Techspectre> kunok, sent you a PM
<tedris> Techspectre, you are welc.. good luck and have fund xD
<Amethyst_Crystal> (0.244918) pnp:0.05  can't evaluate_CRS: 12298  <-- this pops up shortly before my usb stick 'try/install' iso of ubuntu 14.04.4 finishes booting to the welcome screen. I've looked it up and everyone gets other errors on top of that, so it isn't clear.
 * jaink 
<jaink> exit
<MannyLNJ> Stil having touble accesing a samba shared folder on Ubuntu from my Windows 8.1 sytem
<Amethyst_Crystal> (0.244918) pnp:00.05  can't evaluate_CRS: 12298   This pops up shortly before my usb stick 'try/install' iso of ubuntu 14.04.4 finishes booting to the welcome screen. Everything looks okay, but I haven't tried installing yet. I've looked up the error, and it seems like its fine if its the *only* error I see (which it is). Should I continue install?
<tedris> will it work if i use only one RSA.key for more Remote.users (SSH protocol 2 / AuthorizedKeysFile /var/KEY/%u/rsa_authorized_keys) i like to copy the rsa_authorized_keys for each user and set the spezific rights .... i can only connect with one user every time (i user ~/.ssh/config). pls help
<MannyLNJ> Stil having touble accesing a samba shared folder on Ubuntu from my Windows 8.1 sytem
<tedris> MannyLNJ, you can access samba from other linux client or windowsx?
<MannyLNJ> tedris trying to acess theshave from a wndows system. samba.conf at 2:24:48] SpaceAce [~SpaceAce@106-69-118-178.dyn.iinet.net.au] has quit IRC: Quit: Leaving [22:24:50] notslz [~vulpicast@mary-kay-commandos.mit.edu] is now known astedris tryin to access a share that is on my ubuntu system.http://paste.ubuntu.com/15339129/ for the samba config
<tedris> MannyLNJ, witch windows version you have tried
<MannyLNJ> I don't have another client at th moment.  I'm trying with .1
<reisio> ooo-oooh, witch-y win-dows
<tedris> maybe use a live disk to check access from samba.
<bluefive> Do most applications rely on single thread performance?
<bluefive> For instance, when I am upgrading my OS, is it the single thread performane that is the bottleneck?
<tedris> so you know samba works corecty
<MannyLNJ> tedris It Windows 8.1 that I am connecting from
<tedris> and it dont work xD but why, maybe samba server dont run fine
<mabus> what's the supported way to install chrome on ubuntu now? i need to use netflix
<tedris> MannyLNJ,  \\IP-DES-REMOTE-SERVERS\public
<mabus> i am using 64 bit 14.04 fwiw
<virtuosoj> @mabus: google's official website
<virtuosoj> just google install chrome linux
<mabus> the solution appears to have changed to be different things recently, im told to use repositories that dont exist
<tedris> -chrome
<mabus> is there no ppa? i have to bother to manually dpkg a deb every so often?
<virtuosoj> nah just download the .deb from google :P
<virtuosoj> you just click it and open it in software center
<mabus> but it wont get updates in that case will it
<tedris> will it work if i use only one RSA.key for more Remote.users (SSH protocol 2 / AuthorizedKeysFile /var/KEY/%u/rsa_authorized_keys) i like to copy the rsa_authorized_keys for each user and set the spezific rights .... i can only connect with one user every time (i user ~/.ssh/config). pls help
<MannyLNJ> tedris no go. I i tried  smbclient -L SetTopBox and got back  session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<virtuosoj> I think it adds the repository automatically
<virtuosoj> try the install then check your software sources to see if it added a repo
<mabus> from a deb file?? how does that work?
<virtuosoj> idk. the .rpm worked that way in fedora
<tedris> dpkg -i paket.deb
<virtuosoj> anyway I would trust google's download over an unofficial ppa
<Madhumper69> i have my openvpn.conf to load when i boot the server however is there a way to make sure it stays connected if not to reconnect?
<SchrodingersScat> virtuosoj: last I checked google-chrome does indeed add a repo.
<tedris> MannyLNJ, you had add a samba user or use the right logindata?
<mabus> sure, but i dont trust myself or wife to make sure its updated every week
<MannyLNJ> tedris Yes to both so so I think
<caliculk> Hey, I just want to verify, I think my python2.7 build is messed up in some way. If I download the pkg file from apt-get (apt-get download python2.7), purge python 2.7 and then install the dpkg, will that be enough to reinstate python correctly on the system? I know apt-get has some tendencies to use python to work properly.
<mabus> i just assumed there was some way to have a browser with automatic security updates that uses netflix on ubuntu 14.04, first time im running into the problem
<tedris> MannyLNJ,   and your windows settings lookslike so: \\IP-DES-REMOTE-SERVERS\DIR
<tedris> i dont know win8
<MannyLNJ> tedris I don't qite understand what ou just asked
<tedris> caliculk, i say yes it wil ;)
<tedris> MannyLNJ, the adreess you type in windows  is like \\IP-REMOTE-SERVER\DIR
<MannyLNJ> tedris: Yes I am oing \\192.16.1.104\Music
<tedris> with samba user : / try to access from live linux cd via samba to check thats the win8 is the bug
<tedris> will it work if i use only one RSA.key for more Remote.users (SSH protocol 2 / AuthorizedKeysFile /var/KEY/%u/rsa_authorized_keys) i like to copy the rsa_authorized_keys for each user and set the spezific rights .... i can only connect with one user every time (i user ~/.ssh/config). pls help
<Rave1> mabus   32 bit chrome is no longer supported but if you use 64 bit it will be OK and will update along with ubuntus auto updates
<Rave1> mabus  well if you have the updates set that way
<MannyLNJ> tedris I fixed it thanks to something i ound on google. It ws a lack of netbos nme
<caliculk> tedris, knowing full well that if I purge python it will also remove half of my packages?
<caliculk> So I need some helpful advice, not just yeah go ahead and do it watch your system break. I don't know of any other way to reinstall python with apt.
<tedris> caliculk, i dont know but thats i like try, make backup and test
<tedris> MannerMan, nice :9 enjoy it
<tedris> MannerMan, sorry for poge you be the wrong man ;)
<mabus> Rave1: but i can't install chrome with default repos, just chromium which does not support netflix unlike chrome
<mabus> there was a ppa on google.com but it appears to 404 now
<Rave1> mabus deb file from google site
<Rave1> forget PPAs
<shailendra> i want add to crome in my system
<shailendra> but i cant
<Rave1> shailendra,  32 bit system?
<shailendra> ya
<shailendra> ubuntu mate 32 bit
<Rave1> use chromium closest you will get
<shailendra> ok
<shailendra> this is web site ?
<squinty> mabus, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<squinty> mabus,  errors with chrome's ppa is they dropped 32 bit support.  you can the ppa but change the sources list to what omgubuntu blog says
<mabus> if i install deb files manually i dont get automatic updates though. that seems pretty important for your web browser
<mabus> cool thanks
<Rave1> mabus who told you that
<Rave1> manual install also sts up the google repo for updates
<shailendra> manual install ?
<shailendra> i dont know what i do
<normygt> hi
<reisio> hi
<normygt> is anyone else on a raspberry pi 2 ???
<tedris> normygt, bananapi here but ofline
<reisio> normygt: what if someone else is?
<zephyr> hi
<zephyr> I've used many linux distros. But coming from years of Windows to Ubuntu, I have just one quick question:  how on Earth do I see a list of the applications I have installed?
<zephyr> I've never used Unity and I can't for the life of me, make any sense of it whatsoever.
<reisio> zephyr: like a GUI list?
<zephyr> reisio, yes.
<reisio> zephyr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159664/how-to-list-user-installed-applications-not-packages
<zephyr> I'm not looking for a complete "Start Menu" replacement, as I'm excited to learn something new.  But this whole thing with Unity is making me crazy
<happyfrench> where can I select keyboard models on ubuntu 15.10? i want to change keyboard layout 104key to hhkb layout.
<zephyr> reisio, okay, that does show me what is installed, but doesn't work as a very helpful "launcher"
<reisio> zephyr: windows' list of installed apps is a launcher?
<reisio> zephyr: oh you want a start menu
<Bashing-om> zephyr: ' dpkg --get-selections ' will dump a list of all packages you have installed.
<zephyr> reisio, I'm not looking for a Start menu, per se.
<reisio> zephyr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/305291/add-application-menu-to-dock ?
<reisio> zephyr: k, not sure what you're looking for, then :)
<zephyr> reisio, but the whole Unity menu seems so utterly bloated and pointless to me.  And it does make it difficult to determine if Ubuntu has already come with an app I am looking for.
<reisio> zephyr: you might take a look at KDE
<reisio> zephyr: it's more "windows"
<zephyr> reisio, lame example:  I want to create a text document.  I have no idea if I need to install Office Libre or if it's already installed.
<zephyr> I can't find a way to tell in Unity,.
<reisio> sounds like you don't want Unity, then :D
<reisio> zephyr: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<zephyr> I don't KNOW if I want Unity or not...that's the point.  I just want to understand it.
<zephyr> I have 15.10
<beardedeagle> turn off all the suggestions and crap
<beardedeagle> that will clear out some of the cruft
<bluefive> Why does Amazon sometimes charge so much more than the third-party sellers?/
<zephyr> beardedeagle, I've done that.  It's helped weed out some of the junk.  But I'm still unclear how to find what I already have installed and what I don't.
<zephyr> bluefive, because they can.
<beardedeagle> should be an option to just look at applications in the unity hud
<bluefive> zephyr: But who's going to pay more just to buy directly from Amazon??
<zephyr> beardedeagle, I agree; there SHOULD be.
<beardedeagle> you can open the settings in the hud and just select applications and local files
<beardedeagle> that is what I did when unity rolled out
<zephyr> bluefive, the people that do.  Clearly.
<bluefive> zephyr: I doubt it.
<beardedeagle> been a few releases since I used ubuntu though
<beardedeagle> ubuntu mini + xmonad = heaven
<bluefive> zephyr: But Amazon has been most kind when I've wanted to return a product for a full refund. I imagine the third-party sellers aren't so good.
<jayjo> I use ubuntu on my servers and decided to take the plunge on the desktop, trying to mimic my mac honestly that I work on a lot. Are there resources to enable some features like hot corners?
<beardedeagle> Maybe check out elementary
<beardedeagle> that pantheon DE is really nice looking, very mac'ish
<goddard> how do i kill screenkey
<reisio> killall screenkey
<goddard> reisio: thanks
<reisio> goddard: presumably there is a less daft way, but screenkey's docs sure aren't making it obvious :p
<goddard> reisio: yeah i looked at them and the website and their video
<goddard> hahaha
<jayjo> does anyone have chrome installed on ubuntu 14.04? ubuntu software center says there is nothing in progress, but I've tried to install it a few times
<jayjo> not under installed either
<SigmundF> hi
<jayjo> ah it's run from terminal
<reisio> goddard: plenty of info... none you want :p
<reisio> goddard: apparently it's meant to have a tray icon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/screenkey/+bug/1021647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021647 in Screenkey "Don't see any icon" [High,Confirmed]
<reisio> sounds like the dev is in the tall grass
<reisio> 's'okay, gratis software :)
<Rave1> jayjo,  chrome is no more for 32 bit systems and if you want a more  "mac-ish" desktop look at enlightinment
<jayjo> Does anyone have experience with enlightement? What am I giving up by trying this distro?
<Rave1> jayjo,  it is not a distro it is a window manager
<reisio> chromium works on x86, though
<reisio> and it wouldn't surprise me if chrome's binary plugins do, too
<Rave1> someone told me 64 bit chrome would install and function on 32 bit dont know never tried
<happyfrench> could you tell me how to change 101/104 keyboard layout to 65keys layout on ubuntu 15.10?
<Madhumper69> .join #ubuntu+1
<Madhumper69> woops ;)
<happyfrench> exit
<happyfrench> woops ;)
<mines999> u have eror when i install google chrome...
<mines999> and it ffect to other app install
<mines999> anyone ?
<somsip> mines999: this error? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> when I run synaptic I get the following errors. - E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_trusty-getdeb_games_i18n_Translation-en E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Ascavasaion> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<hateball> Ascavasaion: looks like you've added a third party repo
<hateball> which fails, for some reason
<Ascavasaion> hateball: It suddenly just started yesterday.
<Ascavasaion> hateball: I should delete it in sources?
<hateball> Ascavasaion: You can at least comment it out
<hateball> Ascavasaion: and look at said site if there has been any changes, if you need to edit your source lists
<Ascavasaion> hateball: Also gettign an error re google... but i saw "http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu"... which is an error I started gettign at the same time.
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: Corrupted control files ? try ' sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<hateball> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hateball> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> hateball: wanna join #ubuntu+1 got some interesting you might wanna know
<Ascavasaion> Bashing-om: Thank you so much... "sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade" worked perfectly.
<Bashing-om> Ascavasaion: :) .. Something did not match in the control files. the 'update' rebuilds .
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<blatche> Hello I need help in installing Pepper Flash, when I use the pepperflashplugin-nonfree it doesn't download anything like it should
<lotuspsychje> blatche: wgats the error you getting mate
<safe_> hello
<blatche> lotuspsychje: It's not downloading the Chrome installer so it just installs and does nothing. No error of any sorts
<Bashing-om> chocolate chip no less .. my favorite !
<lotuspsychje> blatche: install chromium-browser?
<blatche> I already have lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> blatche: and you installed pepperflash too?
<blatche> Yes I did
<lotuspsychje> blatche: ok and whats not working exactly?
<hateball> blatche: did you try an apt-get install --reinstall pepperflashplugin-nonfree ?
<blatche> I did hateball and it does the same thing
<hateball> that is strange
<blatche> Sets it up, then just finishes without doing the whole "download Chrome then extract the libpepflash.so" bit
<Bashing-om> blatche: 32 bit OS by  any chance ?
<blatche> Yes why?
<Bashing-om> blatche: Not sure, but google has pulled all 32 bit software .
<hateball> blatche: what happens if you run "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install" ?
<blatche> Bashing-om: I see. I do recall seeing something of the sorts.
<hateball> or sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status
<lotuspsychje> blatche, Bashing-om https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/48oje6/linux_how_to_fix_failed_to_fetch/
<lotuspsychje> maybe this?
<Bashing-om> blatche: So if peper-flash for google-chrome,. not going to have support .
<blatche> No output on either command
<lotuspsychje> blatche: If you are on Linux x32 you will need to uninstall chrome due to no more security updates will be offered. Your distribution may offer chromium-browser. Chromium will be updated by your linux distribution not by Google.
<lotuspsychje> blatche: from the url above
<blatche> Yeah I did see that. Currently reading on more news about it
<blatche> I hope someone could get pepperflash back using the ones from Adobe?
<hateball> Sounds like a good time to backup data and reinstall 64-bit
<lotuspsychje> hateball: join #ubuntu+1 plz? got a link for ya
<hateball> lotuspsychje: you could pm if you like, I dont currently run +1 so not much point being there :)
<blatche> Having under 4GB of RAM? I don't think that's kinda good of a move...
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hateball> blatche: Sure there's a bit of overhead, but the alternative is not having the software you want...
<blatche> I guess I'll have to make do with the NPAPI Flash available in the repos
<blatche> Thanks for the help mates!
<DaveWM> I can't seem to get internet shared to a client interface.  I have it networked to the host and they are able to ping eachother... the internet interface is up and internet works on the host.. I did iptables and set forwarding to 1 with sysctl but still no internet access on the client
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: maybe the ##networking guys or #netfilter can give you a hand on this?
<DaveWM> lotuspsychje: I'll try them. thanks
<kr4n30> supp mates
<avis> i love ubuntu.  i'm entitled to it.  calibre though overheats on my laptop hard drive.  on fedora -- it doesn't.  its the biggest goof of all times.  anyone know how to fix ?  i bought my books and paid many times their worth to have so many, as a brag, in case there's someone special
<lotuspsychje> avis: maybe try htop to see how many cpu calibre takes?
<avis> does ubuntu kernel do that ?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | avis might also help speed up things
<ubottu> avis might also help speed up things: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<avis> tnx
<lotuspsychje> avis: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<rocco> servus
<Mia> any virtualbox alternative I should be using?
<DaveWM> nope
<Mia> I'm on windows and would like to test out different distros
<cfhowlett> what's wrong with vbox?
<cfhowlett> vbox works on window too, you know ...
<Mia> some say it's graphicws drivers are crap so yeah
<Mia> I mean just wanted to ask overall
<Mia> if there is a better thing I should be using, I was going to switch
<Mia> that's why I asked
<DaveWM> Mia: what are you trying to do graphically?  I mean I think one is as good as the other
<Mia> but if it's already THE solution then ok :) probobly I shoudl stay
<cfhowlett> all virtual machines are going to lack in the graphics ...
<DaveWM> you won't get native graphics in a VM unless you are using something capable of forwarding your entire GPU to a virtual machine
<hateball> I'm not sure what "being on windows and testing different distros" has to do with Ubuntu...
<Mia> it does not have much to do wih ubuntu really, I wanted to ask here because a lot of people are online and it's sort of related
<DaveWM> different distros = ubuntu + mint + other_ubuntu_derivatives... lol
<Mia> is it strictly forbidden here to ask general linux-related questions?
<Mia> DaveWM, correct
<Mia> ubuntu-gnome and such :)
<lotuspsychje> Mia: there is ##windows for windows questions
<DaveWM> Mia these guys are tough in here.. lol.. I have to watch myself cause I get offtopic too much
<lotuspsychje> Mia: general linux stuff belongs in ##linux
<Mia> lotuspsychje, it's not entirely a windows uestion and frankly that channel never answers properly
<cfhowlett> Mia, so fix it: install ubuntu add vbox install windows.  life is is sweet
<Mia> DaveWM, :)
<lotuspsychje> Mia: we can only support ubuntu issues here, and yes we have a very active channel
<Raz0r-X> How do i change this line " FIRST=$(sed -n "/$myDate.*BEGIN/p" LogDay.$myDate | head -1 " to look for " BEGIN JOB /srv/unireg/us/data/PROD/PNRUN/PN1215D " instead of only " BEGIN " ?
<Mia> cfhowlett, hah brilliant :D
<Mia> lotuspsychje, I realized X_X
<avis> is channel topic still true.  ubuntu "12.04 LTS" still -=-> LTS ?
<cfhowlett> avis, LTS stay LTS.  that status doesn't change
<avis> is it still supported legally in the country of the U. S. A. ?
<dax> avis: 12.04 is supported until April 2017
<hateball> avis: 12.04 is supported until 17.04
<jback> At some point support expires
<dax> I am unsure what "legally" means.
<avis> thanks
<avis> thanks all
<avis> see ya'll
<spreadsheet> hi
<spreadsheet> so I found out I have a windows 10 system that's actually using legacy boot, even though UEFI is available
<spreadsheet> so, it seems that you can't easily go from legacy to UEFI
<cfhowlett> spreadsheet, take it up with #windows
<spreadsheet> so, when I boot from USB
<spreadsheet> ubuntu
<spreadsheet> it gives me an error, saying there are other OS's using BIOS, and it would be difficult to boot those other systems if ubuntu were installed
<spreadsheet> I saw this
<spreadsheet> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside_8.html
<cfhowlett> spreadsheet, presumably you are trying to dual boot.  fix windows boot first.  (obviously not supported here).  THEN install ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> and windows 10 should be in uefi ...
<spreadsheet> it's upgraded from older systems
<spreadsheet> I see
<jushur> spreadsheet: is it a desktop machine?
<spreadsheet> yes
<spreadsheet> optiplex 990
<nezZario> Hey guys, how can I tell which kernel the machine is going to boot from next time I reboot ?
<cfhowlett> spreadsheet, it will default to the newest one
<spreadsheet> it says "legacy" in system information
<cfhowlett> nezZario, sorry.  in response to your query, your machine will boot the newest kernel
<cfhowlett> by default
 * pi_____ 
 * trr 
<nezZario> Ok, what happened was /boot got full and apt went totally haywire trying to update the kernels
<cfhowlett> !details | nezZario, your dropping crumbs.  FULL details might lead to answers
<ubottu> nezZario, your dropping crumbs.  FULL details might lead to answers: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jushur> nezZario: should have a habit of cleaning out old packages especially when updating kernel.
<nezZario> I'm just really concerned that it's going to try to boot a kernel that doesn't exist.  For some insane reason I'm also missing /vmlinuz and the other one (init.rd)
<nezZario> Sorry I'm just typing slow, was trying to find the name of the other link
<jushur> i do however belive the default partition size for /boot is a bit small on the 16.04 beta. as its fast pacing and one may want to have a few revisions of kernels installed for testing purposes.
<jushur> nezZario: what release you run?
<nezZario> apt-get upgrade just got into a cycle where it wouldn't update the kernel because /boot was full, it wouldn't let me autoremove because apt hadn't finished it's last operation (of updating the kernel), so I made a backup of /boot by cp -pR /boot /boot.copy and then manually removed the oldest kernel files I seen in there until it would finish the process.
<Lita> HEllo!
<testing223> Hi, how to detect is program has ability of dpkg-reconfigure, or not?
<nezZario> then it freaked out further because then those files were missing.. I had to 'touch' them to get them back .. now I have 2 kernels installed and I am just really concerned it's not going to boot back up
<cfhowlett> nezZario, sounds like a full boot alright.  boot into the command line and clean it out
<testing223> *halp*
<cfhowlett> !help | testing223
<ubottu> testing223: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nezZario> I'm running 14.04 LTS
<nezZario> This is a remote server .. if it goes down and can't boot .. I'll have to e-mail this companies IT dept. and tell them I broke the server
<cfhowlett> nezZario, right.  remote in, clean kernels
<jushur> redo last kernel install just.
<testing223> How to detect is program has ability of dpkg-reconfigure, or not? Nobody knows? rly?
<Lita> I have VirtualBox and shared folder between Windows - general and Ubuntu - guest. But i can't change text file in this folder from the Ubuntu.
<nezZario> cfhowlett: jushur: what I did was apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<cfhowlett> errrrrrrrrrr why?  utopic is dead
<cfhowlett> and using the utopic kernel sounds ... risky
<nezZario> I'm pretty sure I have everything tidy and proper except that I'm still missing those two symlinks, /vimlinuz and /initrd.img (and their .old)
<nezZario> Which one should i be using for 14.04 ?
<nezZario> That's what was installed by 'default' (untouched), I don't really know .
<dvapelnik> hi!
<dvapelnik> is the xfreerdp works with multiple monitors fine?
<cfhowlett> nezZario, I'm on 14.04.3  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340204/
<Lita> I have VirtualBox and shared folder between Windows - general and Ubuntu - guest. But i can't save changes of the text file in this folder from the Ubuntu.
<dvapelnik> Lita, check directory and sharing permissions
<dvapelnik> try to share directory with write permissions
<Lita> dvapelnik, how?
<dvapelnik> as I know shared directory to guest FS is owned by root
<Lita> and?
<Lita> I need work from the user
<dvapelnik> make new directory under shared on ubuntu with `sudo` and change permissions for writing regular user
<testing223> How to detect is program has ability of dpkg-reconfigure, or not? Nobody knows?
<Lita> And what mount?
<dvapelnik> do you have root access on ubuntu under VM?
<dvapelnik> no, make new directory on shared directory
<Lita> sudo mkdir /media/share     sudo chmod 777 /media/share
<Lita> yes
<Lita> why?
<dvapelnik> imagine you have shared drectory `/media/share`
<dvapelnik> sudo mkdir -p /media/share/foo
<dvapelnik> sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /media/share/foo
<Lita> ok
<Lita> and?
<Lita> no
<Lita> NO WORK
<Lita> Cant save
<dvapelnik> show me `ls -la /media/share`
<nezZario> cfhowlett: well, I am using the server version so maybe thats why it's insisting on the older utopic kernels
<Lita> no, i created folder in sf_*
<Lita> that in media
<dvapelnik> ok, which forlder is mounted?
<Lita> sf_*
<dvapelnik> ah.. yea
<dvapelnik> wait, I'm looking for my scripts
<Lita> I created share in sf_*
<Lita> But not help
<Lita> and why user = group?
<alkisg> Hi guys, I'm developing some open source software called epoptes.org, and I'd like to ask the output of the following command from (1) someone that has nvidia binary drivers, and (2) someone that has a hybrid-vga (multiple, optimus etc) system:
<alkisg> cat $(find /sys/devices -name boot_vga -printf %h)/uevent
<alkisg> If someone can spare a minute, please run that command and PM the result to me. Thank you. :)
<dvapelnik> Lita, try to switch off SELinux
<Lita> HOW?
<Lita> Its not very good ides
<Lita> idea
<dvapelnik> yes, this is workaround but you linux under VM and security isn't important
<dvapelnik> your linux*
<Lita> nono its bad way
<Lita> should work with selinux
<dvapelnik> try w/0 SELinux
<Lita> sudo mount -t vboxsf VirtualBoxShare /media/share
<Lita> Any can help please?
<Lita> Without crashing OS please
<dvapelnik> try w/o selinux for localize problem
<dvapelnik> shared folde shares by vbox with `vbox` context
<Lita> Why just not work?
<jushur> advising ppl to turn of selinux is not a proper solution, do not do it.
<dvapelnik> I don't know. I cant view on your machine and I can't spend time on my job place for installing new VM on my PC for check out your situation in live
<jushur> dont advice if you dont know then
<dvapelnik> yes, this is not solution but this is workaround for localizing the problem
<jushur> no its not, its a way to make your system vulnerable.
<dvapelnik> switch off selinux, try, switch on it back. what is problem?
<jushur> its on the level of "idiotic behavior" is not like you go disable the breakes on your car before you go out driving right?
<dvapelnik> right
<dvapelnik> but selinux on vm machine under vbox is not a brackets on your car
<dvapelnik> look at "under vbox"
<jushur> idd, and bad habits tends to be bad habits. if you teach ppl to do things in the wrong way they continue to do so. even on live systems.
<ghostknife> Is there any noticable performance decrease in having a whole home directory encrypted, with all config/cache files contained therein? As opposed to just having a specific directory encrypted?
<surajit> how to change the position of the top bar of unity ubuntu?
<EriC^^> surajit: you cant
<Trinity> can someone help me get cgroups working under ubuntu 14.04LTS?
<surajit> how to install kali penetration tools in ubuntu16.04
<Trinity> i've tried cgcreate but /etc/cgconfig.conf isn't showing entries
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | surajit
<ubottu> surajit: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Trinity> am i missing something?
<friend> quit
<Trinity> that being said, cgroup's documentation is barely understandable for me. Can someone point me towards a good documentation or similar?
<tiblock> Hi. Is there ubuntu with KDE 5? Like Kubuntu/Lubuntu but with KDE 5?
<Mathisen> tiblock, what ubuntu version are you on now ?
<tiblock> Mathisen, i don't have ubuntu, i want to downaload ubuntu with KDE 5 to install it on PC.
<Mathisen> i dont know what kubuntu has as default but with 15.10 you can install plasma 5.5 using backports
<tiblock> Mathisen, oh, looks like kubuntu 15.10 is using KDE 5, awesome. Problem solved. Thank you
<hateball> tiblock: Kubuntu 15.10 uses KDE SC 5.4, 16.04 will be out soon and have updated packages
<hateball> !kubuntu | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<grumpygills> does anybody know what the "System Setup" option does in GRUB 2 (Ubuntu 15.10 server edition)?
<EriC^^> grumpygills: uefi menu probably
<EriC^^> oh, server edition
<EriC^^> no idea, /join #ubuntu-server
<grumpygills> EriC^^: just tried it, and you're right, it's the UEFI setup for my mobo - that's awesome! :D
<grumpygills> EriC^^: thanks :)
<grumpygills> had no idea it could do that
<akik> grumpygills: can you share a screenshot of it?
<grumpygills> akik: it's not on this machine, so...no
<grumpygills> akik: it's the last option in the GRUB menu, and it literally just says "System Setup", and all it does is reboot the comp into the UEFI menu
<akik> grumpygills: ok thanks
<surajit> Which is better Kali linux or Ubuntu for some one who new in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> surajit: this is Ubuntu support channel, so of course the answer will be Ubuntu
<MegaManSec> windows
<surajit> Can I install metasploit framework in ubuntu 14.04?
<surajit>  Can I install metasploit framework in ubuntu 14.04?
<surajit>  Can I install metasploit framework in ubuntu 14.04?
<surajit>  Can I install metasploit framework in ubuntu 14.04?
<jushur> surajit: no
<Mathisen> surajit, stop spam
<surajit>  Can I install metasploit framework in ubuntu 14.04?
<surajit>  Can I install metasploit framework in ubuntu 14.04?
<MegaManSec> w/hois surajit
<MegaManSec> ..
<MegaManSec> is it racist that i guessed he was from india, and it was right?
<rory> no, his name is "suraj" and he works in IT
<MegaManSec> i've never met anybody with the name suraj
<Guest43328> Hello and good morning
<surajit> its not morning
<Guest43328> ok
<Guest43328> where you come from
<surajit> heaven
<Guest43328> iḿ in germany Town Essen
<surajit> I am in INDIA , DELHI
<Guest43328> oh so fare away
<Guest43328> Here is it 10:41 a clock
<surajit> yeah .
<jushur> !offtopic Guest43328 surajit
<ubottu> jushur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jushur> !offtopic | Guest43328 surajit
<ubottu> Guest43328 surajit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<surajit> ok.ok.
<surajit> what is the best browser for ubuntu?
<Guest43328> Firefox
<surajit> why not opera?
<Guest43328> Here in Germany send another Browser as Firefox to much Dates back to the Provider
<surajit> oh
<jushur> so you want to get a +q permanently in here?
<surajit> no.sorry
<Guest43328> It is better the Browser send nothing back - Datenschutz -
<Guest43328> Nobudy shout recive any dates like Microsoft or google
<varspoolmail> #
<varspoolmail> #asterisk-dev
<EX-Ploit> how old?
<Guest43328> very old
<EX-Ploit> ha ha ha ha ..............
<Guest43328> and you
<EX-Ploit> 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<Guest43328> Where you come from EX-Ploit?
<hateball> !ot| Guest14328, EX-Ploit
<ubottu> Guest14328, EX-Ploit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EX-Ploit> sure
<crazyhorse18> i am unable to connect to a share i have just created in ubuntu 15.04
<Dron> Hi All
<crazyhorse18> the share is in /mnt/lrghdd/remote-backups with permissions 700 to the user i'm trying to access the share with..  i created the share by right clicking and typing create share
<Guest43328> crazyhorse next mound give it a new one Ubuntu 16.04
<Guest43328> Hi Dron
<crazyhorse18> Guest43328, why's that they've fixed up some smb stuff?
<vuurdraak> i have never shared stuff, but what about trying to give even more permissions like 770 or what ever
<EX-Ploit> how to copy files to android avd and android emulator ?
<crazyhorse18> i just can't authenticate against the share
<Guest43328> I dont now
<gregf_> hello, my machine has/is run/running out of space
<vuurdraak> this is a share on a local network not ?
<Dron> Can anyone familiar with systemd clear some moment for me? Can I tune logging to hold logs not for amount of data, but hold records for last N days? Not found anything about this moment. Thanks.
<vuurdraak> @gregf time to buy a new disk :) ?
<crazyhorse18> vuurdraak, local network.. full connectivity, i can ssh / rsync
<Guest43328> I dont have any problems with smb
<vuurdraak> @ crazyhorse18 , yeh like i said i never shared stuff like that in ubuntu, but the only thing i can come up with is setting all permissions on the share wide open, see if it helps, for user & group
<vuurdraak> as u now only gave permissions to the user i think
<crazyhorse18> it's not accepting the username/password
<crazyhorse18> but i am able to ssh on
<vuurdraak> ah o.O
<crazyhorse18> this is going to be one of those
<crazyhorse18> have to format my computer to fix issues
<highwayman> formatting solves most problems yes
<crazyhorse18> problem is, it takes me about 4 days to get my computer to work again
<Guest43328> In Germany gives the sides "Ubuntuusers" there you can find an answer to the most issues.
<crazyhorse18> is there another photo importing program other than shotwell that comes with ubuntu?
<rory> When I'm adding certs to a "full chain" SSL certificate for use in nginx, does my SSL cert go at the start or the end of the chain?
<EX-Ploit> may be Rapid Photo Downloadder -<crazyhorse18>
<Guest43328> i have Ubuntustudio there same photoprogramms more
<Ascavasaion> I have been editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf for ages, and nothing i do makes any difference.    It is as if the xorg.conf file is not even being used.
<Ascavasaion> Any advice please... this 640x480 resolution is killing me.
<gregf_> hello, sorry got caught in a call :|
<gregf_> ok, i've got this folder : ~/.Private/ <== which is taking 34 gigs of space
<gregf_> i'm not sure if i;ve even created it, but is this specific to ubuntu please?
<nullius> i think thats a the folder for encrypted stuff
<gregf_> nullius: yes.
<gregf_> its got files of the type : ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYhddW9eP1.g-TTjO5QCKwgR9x5BHuamSwoSr4kk6n2v9LqoxH5pHeA0k--
<gregf_> i've managed to delete some of those 'many' files
<cfhowlett> bad idea ...
<gregf_> nullius: please would you know how that folder gets created?
<gregf_> cfhowlett: is is?
<gregf_> s/is$/it/
<cfhowlett> greg__, man ecryptfs for the details
<nullius> if ubuntu automagically set up that, deleting your encrypted files means you might not get them back, shouldve decrypted first
<gregf_> ok, but i dont want my disk to be encrypted
<cfhowlett> and yet it is ...
<gregf_> oh , let me read the man page for it
<gregf_> cfhowlett: when installing ubuntu, i think it asked me about encryption *faintly remembers*
<gregf_> /home/gregf/.Private           98256516  93081308    160988 100% /home/gregf
<gregf_> thats what it says
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: what graphics hardware are you dealing with?
<gregf_> i've removed some huge file and yet there is no space: *thats the output for df -k*
<cfhowlett> you can remove encryption.  the stuff inside the encrypted folder may/may not be recoverable as you have delted some
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, A very old NVidia Riva TNT2
<sudeep> #kannel
<gregf_> cfhowlett: i've deleted 3 files i think
<cfhowlett> my advice: back up essential data, remove the encryption, go forth and sin no more.
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: that's approximately the oldest card supported by nouveau it seems: https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/ I guess you are running nouveau?
<crazyhorse18> cfhowlett, i've been wondering about that.. if you get partial corruption on data.. can you still decrypt the volume?
<crazyhorse18> and get anything that wasn't directly corrupted
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse18, so far as I know, removing those files frags the rest of recovery
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse18, i.e. it's all or nothing
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, I think so... i did a sudo apt-get install nouveau-firmware
<crazyhorse18> cfhowlett, hang on. so if it gets a little bit corrupted.. your entire volume has gone?
<crazyhorse18> :-/
<gregf_> cfhowlett: thanks. let me try that
<jushur> well its doable, actually. but requires expert knowledge of the encryption used. and that the parts containing the initial encryption keys are still there.
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse18, again, so for as *I* know --- limited on my best dayu
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: I wonder if you didn't end up running VESA or something.. you have the nouveau module in lsmod? What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<jushur> Ascavasaion: pastebin output off "lspci -vnn" and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jushur> !pastebin | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest43328> by by
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: perhaps KMS is not enabled.. you don't happen to have nomodeset in your cmdline or some fancy framebuffer driver?
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: what does cat /proc/fb say?
<Ascavasaion> /var/log/Xorg.0.log  = http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340600/
<Ascavasaion> lspci -vnn = http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340602/
<Ascavasaion> joel@garage:~$ cat /proc/fb
<Ascavasaion> 0 VESA VGA
<jushur> Ascavasaion: looks like you have disabled KMS somehow. check your grub boot cmds so it does not have "nomodeset"
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ and jushur , I pasted above.
<jushur> Ascavasaion: have you been trying to get nvidia driver to work with your setup?
<ABC-XYZ> yeah, kms seems disabled.. what does your /proc/cmdline say?
<ABC-XYZ> changed anything there?
<jushur> Ascavasaion: in a terminal do cat "/proc/cmdline"
<jushur> without the "" :)
<Ascavasaion> jushur, In grub.cfg I found "linux	/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-30-generic root=UUID=1f325f14-88bb-4ab0-a27f-46511438da62 ro recovery nomodeset"
<jushur> Ascavasaion: you need to remove the nomodeset part
<jushur> Ascavasaion: you are running in rescue mode now or?
<Ascavasaion> jushur, Not as far as I know
<ABC-XYZ> you should try and remove nomodeset from /etc/default/grub in the line that reads GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and then run update-grub i think
<jushur> Ascavasaion: you need to know what the current boot is, do the "cat /proc/cmdline" in a terminal.
<Ascavasaion> jushur, joel@garage:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<Ascavasaion> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-30-generic root=UUID=1f325f14-88bb-4ab0-a27f-46511438da62 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<metazploit> hi :)
<ahmet> hi
<ahmet> dfdf
<ahmet> \quit
<ahmet> rer
<Ascavasaion> ahmet, try /quit
<jushur> Ascavasaion: you have any files in /etc/modprobe.d/ that is disabling modeseting?
<ahmet> thanks
<Ascavasaion> jushur, No idea
<jushur> Ascavasaion: i asked before if you tried to use the "nvidia" driver, as i know it tries to disable the KMS parts in kernel modules.
<ABC-XYZ> you don't happen to have /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf?
<Ascavasaion> jushur, I did try the nvidia driver fromnvidia website, but it never installed
<ABC-XYZ> If you have that file, that's probably blacklisting the nouveau module
<ABC-XYZ> lsmod|grep nouveau
<ABC-XYZ> returns nothing?
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, No file like that... or with "nvidia" in its name
<jushur> Ascavasaion: rmmod nouveau
<jushur> Ascavasaion: modprobe nouveau modeset=1
<jushur> Ascavasaion: and then restart X
<Ascavasaion> joel@garage:~$ lsmod|grep nouveau gives nothing but  a cursor prompt
<Ascavasaion> joel@garage:~$ rmmod nouveau
<Ascavasaion> rmmod: ERROR: Module nouveau is not currently loaded
<jushur> you have a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ blacklist-nouveau.conf or so?
<jushur> Ascavasaion: if you do the modprobe nouveau modeset=1 , it works?
<Ascavasaion> joel@garage:~$ sudo modprobe nouveau modeset=1
<Ascavasaion> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nouveau': No such device
<Ascavasaion> jushur, no file with nouveau in modprobe.d
<jushur> Ascavasaion: show us the output from "ls /etc/modprobe.d/" , pastebin it.
<ravja> Hi all - can I ask a Mint question here as Mint is based on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !mint | ravja
<ubottu> ravja: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ravja> ubottu, ok thanks - sorry to have bothered you
<ubottu> ravja: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hacked311> hello guys
<ABC-XYZ> grep 'nouveau\|nvidia' /etc/modprobe.d/* anything?
<Ascavasaion> jushur, You menioned KMD... what is DKMS?  that is there
<Ascavasaion> jushur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340687/
<ABC-XYZ> DKMS dynamically recompiles out of tree kernel modules when installing a new kernel.. (such as the proprietary nvidia module)
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, So not the same thing I presume hehe
<jushur> Ascavasaion: maybe a reinstallation of the kernel will fix it. thinking what ever you did removed the proper support for the KMS (modesetting) and nouveau modules.
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion : if you try that grep command, you can ensure the nvidia installer has not put a blacklist on nouveau in any file. You don't happen to have any nvidia module loaded? lsmod|grep nvidia ?
<Ascavasaion> joel@garage:~$ lsmod|grep nvidia gives nothing..just back tothe prompt
<ABC-XYZ> grep 'nouveau\|nvidia' /etc/modprobe.d/* ?
<Ascavasaion> jushur, How do I reinstall the kernel?
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, I think that found what you were looking for...
<Ascavasaion> joel@garage:~$ grep 'nouveau\|nvidia' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Ascavasaion> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist nvidiafb
<ABC-XYZ> Hmm, that is actually not the one; nvidiafb actually conflicts with nouveau, so it should be blacklisted
<Ascavasaion> :(
<jushur> Ascavasaion: all ppl have that by default. its correct.
<Triffid_Hunter> nvidiafb conflicts with everything, I use vesa + v86d for fb on nvidia
<Ascavasaion> What is fb?
<ABC-XYZ> the framebuffer, which enables fancy console graphics
<jushur> Ascavasaion: look so you have /lib/modules/YOURKERNEL/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko , use the kernel you have loaded in the YOURKERNEL part.
<Triffid_Hunter> Ascavasaion: it lets you have high res text consoles with graphics, before X starts up and does proper graphical stuff
<Ascavasaion> jushur, Yes, that nouveau.ko file is at that location.
<jushur> Ascavasaion: what exactly do you have in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ dir? and xorg.conf
<jushur> Ascavasaion: you said you edit the xorg.conf. where did you do this?
<Ascavasaion> jushur, There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory
<jushur> Ascavasaion: well yes, its not by default. this is why i asked where you edit your xorg.conf
<Ascavasaion> xorg.conf is at /etc/X11/
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340740/
<ABC-XYZ> According to his xorg.log the X nouveau driver did try to load but failed to find KMS; so perhaps the problem lies with the nouveau kernel module failing to load? Perhaps dmesg|grep 'nouveau\|nvidia' would be interesting
<Ascavasaion> dmesg|grep 'nouveau\|nvidia' goes straight back to prompt
<jushur> Ascavasaion: just rename that file to something like xorg.conf_disabled , and then relaunch X
<Ascavasaion> dmesg|grep 'vesa' gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340755/
<jushur> Ascavasaion: dmesg | grep modeset
<Ascavasaion> dmesg | grep modeset goes straight to prompt.
<jushur> Ascavasaion: it should say 2 lines, loaded, and enabled. basicly
<jushur> loaded/initializing
<Ascavasaion> jushur, What should have those two lines loaded and enabled?
<jushur> the dmesg|grep modeset , should produce 2 lines.
<Ascavasaion> It gives nothing.
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340755/
<jushur> Ascavasaion: pastebin the dkms.conf file.
<Ascavasaion> jushur, where is that file?
<jushur> Ascavasaion: in your /etc/modeprobe.d/ dir
<jushur> Ascavasaion: also want to se how your /etc/default/grub looks
<Ascavasaion> jushur, Empty file... just had three lines hashed out.
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340790/
<GeekNerd> is http://www.hecklerspray.com/vanessa-hudgens-bikini-pictures  considered on- or off-topic here?
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: lspci -k|grep -n5 VGA
<GeekNerd> if I get unbanned from the offtopic channel I will /part this one
<ABC-XYZ> anything interesting ?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> GeekNerd: you know full well it's offtopic.
<ABC-XYZ> Some googling reveals the nouveau kernel module might perhaps just not work anymore with the NV05/NV04 cards. the older nv driver should work, but isn't supported anymore by newer kernels afaik ..
<jushur> Ascavasaion: if you do lsb_release -a and uname -a
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340799/
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340802/
<GeekNerd> Myrtti: is your face off topic too?
<ABC-XYZ> hmm, could you paste the full lspci -k ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | GeekNerd trolling
<ubottu> GeekNerd trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<GeekNerd> okay seriously
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340808/
<jushur> that gives no usable info?
<USERX> Just a quick factcheck: is 15.10 on the direct upgrade path to 16.04 LTS?
<jushur> USERX: its been said you will be able to upgrade yes.
<cfhowlett>  USERX yes
<jushur> Ascavasaion: pastebin the output of "sudo lspci -vnn" need the full vga section atleast
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340819/
<Welastevil> hiu guys!
<Welastevil> how to reset ubunto, like, reboot deleting everything except the os?
<USERX> OK, jushur, thanks!!
<Welastevil> UBUNTU
<Ex_Ploit> good question. I also want to kanow.
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: you don't happen to have anything like rivafb loaded or such.. perhaps paste lsmod ?
<Welastevil> in a mac you have RESET option...
<Ascavasaion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340835/
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, The motherboard has a built in graphics card... an SiS.  i nsee near the bottom of the lsmd it sows the sisagp. idisabled it in CMOS
<jushur> Ascavasaion: when you look at the sections, notice most of them specify what driver/moduel is in use. but agp is actually needed for your agp nvidia card.
<ABC-XYZ> that is .. interesting.. but I wouldn't know whether that would interfere with the nouveau driver being able to load. modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nouveau': No such device << being the main problem I think
<jushur> Ascavasaion: and its not loaded. maybe you need to have the integrated card enabled anyhow?
<Ascavasaion> jushur, Okay, let me try with onboard aGP
<jushur> ABC-XYZ: i think its because the agp port has no driver?
<Ascavasaion> Be right back.
<metazploit> Kevin?
<Welastevil> how to clean ubuntu deleting every files?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, what exactly do you want to do??
<Welastevil> I want to reestart the system from the begining
<Welastevil> delet everything, except the OS
<cfhowlett> not supported.
<Welastevil> like format it...
<Welastevil> and auto-reinstall
<jushur> Welastevil: unless you installed to a fs that has snapshot feature (zfs/btrfs) and actually made a snapshot after install your not going to be able to do so.
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, auto reinstall?   nope.  make an ubuntu USB, reboot to the USB and install
<Welastevil> how to do it?
<cfhowlett> !usb | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> and how to fomrtat it at first?
<sir123> hi, can someone please explain how to set up a local repository of packages that I have built? without going online?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, you can choose to format in the partitioning part of installation
<Welastevil> shich off and press f12?
<matthewkim> hi
<GnomeKris> so I have a Radeon R9 380 graphics card that over heats and completely powers off my computer when I play Rust. But any other game I have doesn't effect the performance. Is there something I'm doing wrong here?
<GnomeKris> running ubuntu 14.04 btw. Playing games only through steam
<matthewkim> did you install graphic ca
<matthewkim> rd driver
<rexwin_> I am getting this when trying to use ssmtp to send emails to gmail using gmail..............  534 5.7.14  https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78754 h85sm5308902pfj.52 - gsmtp ssmtp: Authorization failed (534 5.7.14  https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78754
<rexwin_> I have turned off access for less secure apps
<GnomeKris> matthewkim, I used the "additional drivers" installation
<GnomeKris> I have the disk to install drivers, but it's set up to install in windows...
<GnomeKris> Also, I'm using the proprietary updated drivers, not the open source. Steam won't load any games at all using the open source driver
<matthewkim> GnomeKris: then, blow up dust on your graphic card. it will work
<GnomeKris> It's a brand new build.
<GnomeKris>  there better not be any dust
<matthewkim> GnomeKris: okay, sorry
<GnomeKris> no biggie
<GnomeKris> I've googled all I care to at this point and I don't know why that particular game is causing it to over heat and shut down my entire pc...
<GnomeKris> I can't even turn it back on without disconnecting the power first
<GnomeKris> maybe amd has a channel
<ABC-XYZ> GnomeKris: fglrx drivers have always been pretty buggy. The open source drivers (amdgpu/radeonsi) seem to be making a lot of progress lately.
<hateball> GnomeKris: There is also the matter of Rust support on Linux in general...
<ABC-XYZ> many cards even have the open source driver outperforming the fglrx driver, but apparently the R9 380 isn't well supported yet
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ and jushur I am back... made absolutely no difference.
<jushur> GnomeKris: there is a bug with the amd cards and their drivers, affecting both windows and linux. basicly the manufacturer set the speeds of fans defaults to low. and you need to manualy turn hte speed up. atleast 50%+
<GnomeKris> ABC-XYZ: I read up on that yesterday, and I agree that the open source seem to be making a lot of progress, but the open source drivers won't even let steam load any games at all
<ABC-XYZ> but tbh fglrx seems to be going EOL, and i'd expect alot of progress in amdgpu
<GnomeKris> I've also read where people have the same problem with this card in windows...
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: i wonder if you wouldn't happen to have any blacklist in your initramfs
<GnomeKris> must be something specific to the game.
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, Where is that?
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: lsinitramfs /boot/initrd*|grep 'nvidia\|nouveau'
<jushur> GnomeKris: what card you have? lspci -vnn , and pastebin the output. of the section with the card.
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340961/
<GnomeKris> jushur: http://pastebin.com/kDcd8vWP
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: nope, doesn't seem like it. did you ever get any higher resolution booting from live media?
<rigel_> how do i get apt-get to stop complaining about linux-headers-4.2.0-23 linux-headers-4.2.0-23-generic linux-headers-4.2.0-25  linux-headers-4.2.0-25-generic linux-image-4.2.0-23-generic  linux-image-4.2.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-4.2.0-23-generic linux-image-extra-4.2.0-25-generic that ubuntu installs to keep older kernels as backup? using apt-get autoremove only makes ubuntu install it...
<rigel_> ...once again under the guise of software update.
<cfhowlett> rigel, manually delete them
<rigel_> what if i want to keep them though?
<ABC-XYZ> apt-mark manual foo
<ABC-XYZ> perhaps?
<cfhowlett> rigel, live with it
<cfhowlett> (though why you would want to keep obsolete kernels is beyond me ...)
<rigel_> but apt-get complains everytime i install a new packagee
<boxmein> help my font renderer is exploding
<boxmein> this is A-Za-z0-9 in Hexchat: http://imgur.com/grKhtQM
<boxmein> chrome renders fine
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, Yes, got 1024x768 with Puppy Live Boot and Bodhi Linux
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: did you get anything like that with an ubuntu live medium?
<rigel_> cfhowlett: once had a kernel panic. paranoia
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, Haver not tried.
<logan__> hi !
<cfhowlett> rigel, best practice: keep the most recent kernel plus the next older for backup
<Mr_Cyclops> thats just right cfhowlett
<rigel_> okay, how do i do that?
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasaion: trying that would pretty much rule out interference of any manually installed nvidia driver i think
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: but perhaps you might have some luck at #nouveau (might take some time though) (the nouveau driver is the only one that's going to support your card with recent kernels, i think)
<logan__> exit
<cfhowlett> rigel, delete all except the most recent two
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion the official nvidia driver doesn't support your card since version 74.xx
<rigel_> okay
<rigel_> thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> happy2help! rigel
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, I did a sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* earlier and the resolution  was perfect at 1024x768 but the moment I rebooted it went back to the 640x468.  So the computer can definitely work at that rewsolution with this installation.  Something is hindering it... beginnning to think it is me.
<Ascavasaion> 640x480
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, I am giving up... Linux has failed me again, and i have failed it again.
<Ascavasaion> ABC-XYZ, Thank you for trying
<Ascavasaion> jushur, Thank you too for your help.
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: just 1 thought, perhaps something is in your /etc/default/grub ?
<phil42> Ascavasaion,  you know what this means.  you have to commit irc hari kari.   change your nick
<ABC-XYZ> Ascavasion: np anyway, too bad it failed
<kronos> hey guys
<Guest99008> any tool for ubuntu where i can read a DS_Store file?
<rexwin_> I did this and it resol ved Some apps and devices use less secure sign-in technology, which makes your account more vulnerable. You can turn off access for these apps, which we recommend, or turn on access if you want to use them despite the risks.
<Kr0n0s> any tool for ubuntu where i can read a DS_Store file?
<R13ose> How do I put the battery status back in the top right area?
<EriC^^> R13ose: restart indicator-power
<R13ose> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<R13ose> How come xfce4 notifications don't do anything when I click show?
<six86> Hello. I'm trying to start x11vnc with a systemd service. But right after starting it receives "signal 15" end stops. When starting the line manually it keeps running. Where does the signal come from? Systemd itself?
<Dron> Can anyone familiar with systemd clear some moment for me? Can I tune logging to hold logs not for amount of data, but hold records for last N days? Not found anything about this moment. Thanks.
<pesho> irc.omega.bg
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<jp99> How do I get a list of other machines IPs on the local ethernet network.
<BluesKaj> ohwdy folks
<jp99> I can get my own just fine.
<jushur> !xubuntu | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<BluesKaj> howdy, even :-)
<sruli> i need to execute a script on start, i added it to startup application but i want to see it running in terminal, what command can i use to do that?
<R13ose> jushur: thanks
<ouroumov_> jp99, I'd go with nmap, but it's probably not the most efficient option.
<R13ose> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> Hi R13ose
<R13ose> BluesKaj: what is going on?
<BluesKaj> not much, R13ose, just my morning coffee, how about you?
<jp99> ouroumov_ Yeah I have just downloaded Nmap. how do I check it is it nmap 192.168.1.1/24 does this look correct
<R13ose> BluesKaj: trying to figure out an issue, and move forward
<BluesKaj> R13ose, and what issue is that?
<ouroumov_> jp99, yes. For a quick discovery of your Linux hosts try sudo nmap -sP -T5 192.168.1.0/24 (note that won't scan your 192.168.2.0 network)
<R13ose> BluesKaj: How come xfce4 notifications don't do anything when I click show?
<ouroumov_> jp99, the "T5" flag is "insane speed setting", which is acceptable since it's your own net.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, sorry never used xfce, dunno much about it.
<R13ose> BluesKaj: thanks.  I am asking in the #xubuntu room
<ouroumov_> jp99, if you have non-linux hosts use -sS instead
<jp99> ouroumov_ Yeah I will just try this now... I have nmap installed. I am workin on lab class for college. But class is over so Im logged in from home. I do know there are 30mahcine connected through ethernet, So I'm goign to try get the IP and scan their IP for port. all the machiens are ubuntu 14.04
<six86> Seems to be a problem with Policykit...
<jp99> ouroumov_ Thanks for this help
<jp99> ouroumov_ Worked out for me :)
<smoker05> can I upgrade to 15.10 to 14.04 without formatting ?
<smoker05> and I am using SSD, still most of the application loads pretty slow. Like they used to loads way faster in Windows.
<k1l> smoker05: you can use the online upgrades without formating. but for 14.04 to 15.10 you need to go to 14.10 first, then to 15.04 and then to 15.10 (and till july you need to upgrade to 16.04).
<smoker05> oh
<k1l> smoker05: so i recommend staying on 14.04 and to the LTS to LTS upgrade around july to 16.04.1
<smoker05> okay.
<smoker05> But any idea, why programs launch slow ?
<k1l> what is slow? what machine is it? how much ram? what desktop? what program?
<smoker05> like when I try to launch Rythmbox from top Sound icon, it keeeeps loadding for 20 -25 seconds,
<k1l> smoker05: rhythmbox is scanning for music you already added on start.
<smoker05> 8GB Ram, OS is on Samsung 850 Pro 500GB SSD, processor - i5370k 3.4Ghz to 3.8Ghz Turbo.
<smoker05> I haven't added my library yet. It just the music which I played last time.
<k1l> what gives you "uname -a" in terminal?
<smoker05> I haven't added my library.
<smoker05> Linux harsh-desktop 4.2.0-30-generic #36~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 18:49:23 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<m00n_urn> How do you chroot and lock users of the same network into a custom root directory?
<mmkumr> Hii. I have problem that I am trying to format my memory card using gparted and when I am formatting my pen drive message is showing that operation successfull but after some time contents in the memory which are there before formatting memory card again comes back.
<mmkumr> s/ pen drive /memory card
<smoker05> k1l, what media player you recommend, which simple and good.
<smoker05> I have Rythembox and Clementine.
<kanutux_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17001/how-to-format-a-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<m00n_urn> kanutux_:
<k1l> smoker05: i dont use my system to play music. i just use radiotray here :)
<m00n_urn> k1l: How do you chroot and lock users of the same network into a custom root directory?
<smoker05> oh nice.
<mmkumr> kanutux_: I had gone through that step only which is menstioned in your given url.
<smoker05> k1l, and is it normal to have little FPS drops and sluggish in Games ?
<k1l> smoker05: what gpu?
<smoker05> I find a lot of fps drop, games not as smooth as it was in windows.
<lazybones_> lo all..
<smoker05> ATI Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X 3GB DDR5
<k1l> smoker05: on systemsettings, software and updates: last tab. there you can make sure to instal all the needed drivers for your system
<smoker05> k1l, it come up with this : http://i.imgur.com/eTItHeP.png
<k1l> smoker05: ok
<smoker05> do I need those?
<smoker05> because I already have catalyst installed.
<k1l> smoker05: you loaded something from the amd website?
<smoker05> you mean the driver?
<smoker05> I downloaded driver from AMD website and installed it.
<k1l> yes. you said you installed catalyst already
<smoker05> Yeah.
<k1l> oh, mixing the drivers frm amd website and the ubuntu repo could be an issue
<k1l> but i am not an amd guy, so maybe others can take a look. i would start with "dpkg -l |grep fglrx"
<smoker05> Before downloading that, I trid that Ubuntu Repo, every time I rebook, I got the System graphics error.
<smoker05> *reboot
<smoker05> I would never install that, repo drivers, I tried those, gave me nightmare, as I am new to linux.
<Fyr> hey guys, is there a channel for avconv?
<smoker05> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> !alis | Fyr
<ubottu> Fyr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Fyr> No help available for avconv.
<Fyr> ='(
<chotaz`w> Anyone using the guake terminal? I'm having some issues, not being able to change my preferences. I think it might because because of wrong permissions on the configuration file, but I can't find said file for my life <.<
<wsdjeg> by default it is gnome-terminal
<popey> it's in .gconf/apps/guake
<wsdjeg> I just use guake for three days
<fumblehool> Hello everyone! I am trying to install openssh-server on my ubuntu 14.04LTS machine but i am getting this error message- http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341370/
<fumblehool> Can someone suggest a fix?
<k1l> fumblehool: what gives you a "lsb_release -d"?
<chotaz`w> popey, thanks a bunch, never thought of looking under .gconf. What type of applications end up writing configs here?
<R13ose> fumblehool: read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<fumblehool> @k1l it shows Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<k1l> fumblehool: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt install openssh-server"
<fumblehool> @k1l No luck, same error
<k1l> fumblehool: "apt cache policy openssh-client"
<k1l> please show in a pastebin
<smoker05> k1l, I wanted to install some themes, i was checking this out : http://www.noobslab.com/2014/05/numix-theme-for-ubuntulinux-mintother.html
<smoker05> It says how to install, but how can I remove it later ?
<k1l> !ppa-purge | smoker05
<ubottu> smoker05: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fumblehool> k1l: "E: Invalid operation cache
<ioria> fumblehool,  apt-cache policy openssh-client
<NickMessing> ls
<skinux> What is the recommended way to do a version upgrade? I need to do two non-LTS upgrades and then I'm gonna do LTS upgrade when it's released.
<k1l> fumblehool: sorry missed a - :fumblehool: "apt-cache policy openssh-client
<chotaz`w> skinux, 'do-release-upgrade'
<k1l> skinux: from what release to what release?
<popey> !upgrade | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Axy> can someone suggest me a tutorial or such, for installing ubuntu on a macbook pro from 2009
<k1l> hint, since non LTS releases only have 9 months support you will need eol-upgrade
<fumblehool> k1l: Done! ran "sudo apt-get install openssh-client=1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1"  Then ran "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<k1l> Axy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<fumblehool> k1l: Thanks!
<Axy> KiloJuliet, THANK YOU
<Axy> k1l, I mean
<Axy> sorry KiloJuliet :)
<k1l> fumblehool: that was not what i said. there seems to be something wrong with that systems package system
<fumblehool> k1l: Actually google-chrome-stable package was broken so it created a lot of mess
<NickMessing> Hello, I used create_ap to create access point in ubuntu and now my network manager doesn't see any wireless networks
<NickMessing> can someone help me please?
<k1l> fumblehool: "sudo apt update&&sudo apt full-upgrade" in a pastebin please
<skinux> 14.04 upgrades to 15.04 or would it be 14.10?
<k1l> NickMessing: if you use another system to handle the wifi device NetworkManager is not managing it anymore
<k1l> skinux: you are on 14.04 now?
<skinux> 14.04.1 technically I believe
<k1l> skinux: 14.10 and 15.04 are dead now
<k1l> skinux: so why do you want to upgrade to 15.10 now?
<skinux> I want to work my way up to the latest.
<k1l> skinux: you know there is the hardware enablement stack?
<Lorne> Hey guys...I'm using an NVIDIA card for my monitor...and periodically, after ubuntu updates... I need to reinstall the video drivers to get my NVIDIA card to work again...is there any way to stop having to do this?
<skinux> kll: Don't know anything about it
<NickMessing> k1l: how can I "give" this device back to NetworkManager?
<k1l> skinux: thats a bit late. isnt it? the issue is, that 14.10 and 15.04 are dead already. so its going to be 3 upgrades and manual work with sources to get to 15.10.
<k1l> skinux: if you just want the 15.10 kernel and xorg you can use the hwe
<k1l> !hwe | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l> NickMessing: undo the changes create_ap did
<smoker05> k1l, after installing theme from Terminal, how to enable it ? do i have to reboot?
<skinux> I'm looking for newer version of various packages.
<skinux> That's why I want to upgrade.
<k1l> smoker05: use the theme chooser in system settings
<k1l> !eolupgrade | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jerware> Hi fellaz!
<SchrodingersScat> jerware: well, howdy there!
<fumblehool> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341444/
<NickMessing> k1l: I rebooted and it still is unavailable
<smoker05> k1l, there is nothing called "Numix" which I installed. http://i.imgur.com/BEKdG8I.png
<skinux> Using old-releases repo (deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse) CODENAME should be the release I'm using or the one I want to upgrade to?
<k1l> NickMessing: look into the /etc/network/interfaces what is using that card
<k1l> skinux: the current onw
<k1l> *one
<skinux> And it'll upgrade to the next old-release?
<k1l> skinux: yes. that is the path you want to go
<Axy> I couldn't find any specific installation guides about how to install ubuntu on a macbook pro 5.5
<skinux> So the old-release repo for Trusty actually has packages for the next version?
<NickMessing> k1l: looks like nothing https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d95526b8b5f58f3a04a8
<k1l> NickMessing: well, i dont know what changes create_ap did. look that up and undo that
<NickMessing> k1l: here is NetworkManager.conf, is here something wrong https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3f92b79715fbb5ed8625
<NickMessing> ?
<k1l> skinux: no, the upgrader changes the release itself and then looks up the next release. which is dead in your case. so it needs that repos.
<skinux> So, use deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse to repos to upgrade to the version AFTER Trusty?
<k1l> skinux: upgrading now from a LTS to the 15.10 is just a broken concept. why not stay on the LTS until july if you were on the LTS now for nearly 2 years.
<skinux> Okay, then, I replace sources.list with those repos or just add them to it?
<k1l> skinux: read that wiki page. i got clear instructions
<skinux> I'm been using Windows for quite a while. Only a week or two ago was able to get Linux installed again.
<R13ose> again?
<k1l> smoker05: maybe a relogin is needed
<r2rx> Hello, everyone.
<r2rx> Does anyone here have experience with installation/configuration of MySQL & MariaDB?
<hateball> r2rx: Ask the real question instead of taking a poll
<r2rx> Alright. I've encountered an issue where MySQL and MariaDB are not working.
<r2rx> More specifically, mariadb-server-10.0 will not uninstall.
<r2rx> When I try, I get this message:
<r2rx> Failed to stop mysql.service: Unit mysql.service not loaded.
<r2rx> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "stop" failed.
<r2rx> MySQL is currently not installed.
<r2rx> Failed to start mysql.service: Unit mysql.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<r2rx> This one package will not uninstall. So I can't properly reinstall MariaDB or remove it to reinstall MySQL
<jushur> r2rx: stoping a service is not uninstalling it
<r2rx> I know.
<r2rx> But that is attempted during the uninstallation.
<smoker05> hey k1l you know that this error is : E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<smoker05> should I ignore this or something is wrong ?
<nullius> i just witnessed a news blunder, they're good
<nullius> she said the s word
<nullius> sorry wrong room
<jushur> smoker05: well, there is a few options. all of them bad.
<jushur> i guess the issue is now going global, expecting a major shutdown of servers coming days..
<jushur> options/reasons
<exedore6> What issue? Link?
<k1l> smoker05: like always: show the complete output in a pastebin
<boriseto> I've read an article that Canonical (Ubuntu) is deprecating fglrx from 16.04 forward. What does that mean for the users with 2 graphic cards?
<jushur> boriseto: im asuming you will end up using the amdgpu driver instead?
<boriseto> jushur, I know that, but when I would like to use the power saving features (using the intel gpu for example) instead? Atm there is an option in catalyst to switch cards, but as I know there isn't such thing in the open-source driver
<jushur> boriseto: you have used the amdgpu driver? or are you talking about "radeon" driver?
<boriseto> jushur, I guess it's the radeon driver, since I'm still on 14.04
<SgrA> Hi, is there a channel for the Android port?
<SgrA> the Android devices* port
<BluesKaj> boriseto, do you ahave url containing that fglrx deprecate info
<jushur> !touch | SgrA
<ubottu> SgrA: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nicomachus> !alis | also this
<ubottu> also this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<boriseto> BluesKaj, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Dropping-fglrx
<SgrA> Thanks
<BluesKaj> boriseto, thanks
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: here it is in the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<smoker05> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341595/
<comic_sans> which dist should i use for EeePC 1005ha? Any suggestions?? TIA
<boriseto> nicomachus, thanks.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> comic_sans,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/396780/ubuntu-on-an-eeepc-1005ha-netbook
<comic_sans> BluesKaj, thank you. Didn't found that page in the past... mea culpa.
<misericordia> .xchat2/budus.so
<BluesKaj> comic_sans, hope it helps
<dreamcat4> hi. i'm trying to setup a different default route on startup, wily 15.10
<dreamcat4> for a network bridge --> eth0
<dreamcat4> after systemd was introduced, is 15.10 sitll using the same /etc/network/interfaces file as before ?
<catphish> i have a message in my MOTD "/dev/md1 will be checked for errors at next reboot" - how is this determination made? i just fsck'd the disk and re-ran "/usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-fsck-at-reboot" and it still says it will be checked
<dreamcat4> because i put things in there and it doesnt seem to have any effect
<boriseto> Anyone knows how to enable GPU Accelerated Windows (Hardware acceleration) on Firefox for IntelHD 5500 on 14.04?
<vooze> borbosha: you should really be able to do that from googling.
<vooze> dreamcat4: i'm 99% sure it does yes.
<catphish> oh, running "run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/" got rid of it :)
<dreamcat4> thanks vooze
<dreamcat4> vooze: so whats the cmd to restart networking now? still same as before?
<dreamcat4> vooze: is it /etc/init.d/networking restart  ?
<vooze> dreamcat4: i'm not sure the "new" command, but sudo service networking still seems to work.
<akik> dreamcat4: for network-manager, nmcli
<akik> dreamcat4: "nmcli nm enable false" shuts down the interfaces
<saul> lol
<Delvien> after updating initramfs, my resolution was forced to something very low. There is no "nomodeset" in my grub config for the current kernel, anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<dreamcat4> thanks guys. 'service networking restart' worked for me
<gregf_> hi, is there a way to figure out what is eating disk space
<Delvien> gregf_, baobab
<gregf_> i free up 2 gigs and its gone in 5 seconds
<gregf_> Delvien: baobab?
<Delvien> gregf_, its an application, run it via alt f2 or terminal, if no command found, sudo apt-get install baobab
<XFIRE> anyone know any chatroom for mataslpoit
<Delvien> gotta reboot now, gl gregf_
<gregf_> Delvien: sure, let me install it then
<gregf_> oh, ive already seen that and use it unknowingly :|
<gregf_> *used
<XFIRE> what chatroom offers metasploit for learning purposes
<ikonia> XFIRE: not this one
<boris2015> certainly not ubuntu lol
<theorized> hello, how can I change server on *speedtest-cli*? tnx
<nicomachus> theorized: check with the creator on git.
<nicomachus> https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli
<theorized> nicomachus, thanks
<varaindemian> is ubuntu trying to simlify the building process from source code? Is it trying to make something like "ports"/ABS-arch?
<bazhang> !snappy | varaindemian perhaps this
<ubottu> varaindemian perhaps this: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<nils_> Is the serial number for a disk drive accessible anywhere in sysfs?
<gvpm> hey you all
<Guest61542> hello everyone
<Guest61542> how do you change your user with nickserv? I identified but it didn't take on this channel
<nicomachus> Guest61542: ask the folks at #freenode
<nicomachus> but it's '/nick newnick'
<Guest61542>  
<nicomachus> nils_: 'sudo lshw' will provide it.
<k1l> smoker05: see the first "featured answer" under this article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<nils_> nicomachus, yeah well I could also use udevadm, i'd rather have a file.
<nicomachus> nils_: ok... then pipe the output to a file.
<nicomachus> k1l: that's only a temporary fix.
<k1l> nicomachus: no.
<nicomachus> k1l: it will reset at 24 hours or so. There's a script in /opt/ somewhere that has to be changed as well, or it will just overwrite the sources.list entry
<mikey1>  
<nicomachus> ohh, the "featured comment" does have it. sorry. ignore me.
<k1l> nicomachus: that comment got a sed command for opt too
<nils_> nicomachus: and it comes with a load of superfluous output, I'd rather not execute a command at all.
<nicomachus> nils_: then narrow it with -C disk. so you have ' sudo lshw -C disk '
<nils_> nicomachus, naah, I'll have to stick with udevadm. Serial is nowhere to be found in /sys/
<vooze> dreamcat4: Did you get it to work? I just remembered it could be cause eth0 changed name. Look at "sudo lshw -class network" and look for Logical name, and replace that with eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces.
<nicomachus> nils_: ok then. I provided a solution that works... but you're free to ignore it.
<nils_> nicomachus, yeah, I just need this for some documentation so the simpler the better. However, I wonder if lshw will still show that detail for a broken disk
<nicomachus> nils_: as long as it can detect the hardware, I imagine it would show it.
<nils_> nicomachus, yeah I noticed that in case of a broken Samsung SSD smartctl will not work for example.
<mikeymop> can anyone answer an fstab question for me?
<mikeymop> I want to know if I can set the drive using UUID, but have a label on the same drive
<chotaz`w> Where can I know why China has it own ubuntu spin off?
<mikeymop> for example, i have a drive in /mnt/WDG set using the uuid, however I want the drive labelled as 'data'
<chotaz`w> Not a spin off, but a specific flavour, rather.
<smoker05> k1l, is that because of chrome ?
<smoker05> and I can't see any answer
<k1l> smoker05: yes. google kicked the 32bit packaes of chrome
<nicomachus> chotaz`w: http://www.cnet.com/news/china-chooses-ubuntu-as-state-endorsed-operating-system/
<smoker05> okay, can you tell me which answer you are referring to?
<k1l> smoker05: scroll down
<chotaz`w> nicomachus, thanks a lot!
<nicomachus> chotaz`w: and here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<smoker05> k1l, comment written by eMcE?
<k1l> smoker05: yes
<smoker05> k1l, done. Nothing came up on terminal after putting those command.
<nicomachus> that's fine.
<nicomachus> update should be successful now, though
<k1l> smoker05: sudo apt update
<smoker05> yeeeah, I am doing that right now.
<chotaz`w> k1l, i'm astounded right now, been using ubuntu for the last 10 years and I just found out about using 'apt' instead of apt-get LOL
<hazhar> hello
<k1l> chotaz`w: its included since 14.04. it was meant to group the most common apt-get apt-cache etc commands into one command
<smoker05> k1l, yeah, its fine now. Not getting any more of that.
<smoker05> k1l, sorry to keep bugging you, but any idea, why this error came ? http://i.imgur.com/MRUGthnl.jpg
<snowgoggles> smoker05:  you have unmet dependencies run apt-get update from a terminal session to see more detail
<smoker05> i just did.
<smoker05> snowgoggles, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342061/
<snowgoggles> smoker05: your screenshot is from the gui
<k1l> smoker05: did you turn off the steam repo?
<snowgoggles> smoker05: your error is from attempting to run steam?
<smoker05> how would I do that? I don't know how to do that.
<k1l> smoker05: is steam installed on that machine?
<smoker05> No, steam is running fine, games are running fine.
<smoker05> this error, appeared this morning randomly, out of no where. Prev. day, everything was working fine.
<k1l> please show a " grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l>   "
<smoker05> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342081/
<k1l> smoker05: go to systemsettings, software and updates, on the 2nd or 3rd tab check the steam repo.
<smoker05> k1l, http://i.imgur.com/09ViAW0.png
<smoker05> there is no Steam repo.
<b100s> hi2all
<b100s> i have problem with external monitor for my laptop via dock station... but without.. when i just plug it via VGA - all is ok
<b100s> what can be diff with dock station?
<karrot> how can I get my power button to shutdown nicely?  Right now when I hit my power button it just shuts down quickly in a hard way that force closes programs... I want it to first officially quit those programs and then shutdown
<Silenced> I am not able to log in to my laptop and on running it in safe mode it says "UNEXPECTED CONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY"
<Silenced> What I must do now ?
<mohankumar> #join #openstack-meeting-4
<mohankumar>  #join /openstack-meeting-4
<mohankumar>  /join #openstack-meeting-4
<untonyst> Hi
<majiktrixter> Hello everyone
<Silenced> Could someone help me fix my issue ?
<majiktrixter> What is the issue?
<sweeps> ahoi. is it possible to only use fglrx for 3D (certain apps) and use mesa for the rest? mesa performs much better for 2D for me
<snowgoggles> smoker05: based on you terminal output you're missing /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list thus not showing the repo in "other software" gui screenshot you provided.  Did a steam update fail recently?
<bazhang> !find amdgpu
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-amdgpu1, libdrm-amdgpu1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amdgpu&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<bazhang> use the amdgpu for all sweeps
<paludo> has anyone tried to compile emacs-25 statically?
<varaindemian> will be transparent the top bar in the next ubuntu LTS release?
<bazhang> !16.04 | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that varaindemian
<Silenced> Guys how to run fsck manually ?
<sweeps> thanks bazhang. there seem to only be libdrm-amdgpu1... packages for trusty, however
<Silenced> Someone please help me out
<bazhang> sweeps, trusty,sorry I missed that detail
<sweeps> I didnt mention it before, sorry bazhang
<bazhang> Silenced, help with a compile?
<Silenced> Means ?
<fgj6> If I install windows after ubuntu, on uefi, do I also have to reinstall grub?
<Silenced> bazhang ^
<bazhang> !fsck | Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<varaindemian> bazhang, so?
<karrot> When I shutdown my computer and it's running osx, osx quits all the programs cleanly, but when I shutdown ubuntu, it (seems) to do shutdown -h now.  How can I make the power button quit all the programs and then shutdown the computer?
<varaindemian> will it have it transparent or not?
<reisio> karrot: you'd need to tell your power manager to tell the DE to log out & shutdown
<karrot> reisio, what is DE?
<reisio> karrot: desktop environment; all that you see
<karrot> reisio, i'll work down this path, thanks
<bazhang> varaindemian, the channel to ask that is not this one
<pseudonymous> Is there a way to see how long a service has been running ? (with upstart, that is)
<bazhang> varaindemian, the channel to ask that in is #ubuntu+1
<Ursula> Hi. I just bought a new laptop (that is empty) and it kinda needs a OS on it as soon as possible. Would it be unwise/unsafe to install 16.04 now? Or is it stable for daily use?
<bazhang> join the channel #ubuntu+1 varaindemian to ask about the next release
<karrot> reisio, logging out first doesn't seem to close the programs cleanly.  Firefox gives me the "well this is embarassing..." screen because it's not really quit... it seems to be shutdown in the same manner as shutdown -h now
<pseudonymous> Ursula: colleague of mine used 15.10 about a month before its release for exactly that reason. Did we see a bug or two? Yea, probably. Was it usable on a daily basis ? Yes.
<Ursula> pseudonymous: Those two bugs, were they scary?
<reisio> karrot: does Mac OS restore all the apps?
<pseudonymous> Ursula: he used it as a workpc-install, didn't stop him from working. I'd say it's so insignificant that I forget what things were
<mabus> Ursula: if you can afford to reboot the computer if something goes wrong or spend 15 minutes fixing something, nbd
<mabus> would not put it in production
<karrot> reisio, well yes, if I so desire, but I usually don't
<Ursula> pseudonymous: mabus: OK. Got it!
<fgj6> and do backups. You don't want a filesystem bug to corrupt your only copy of the data
<karrot> reisio, the problem is I use a program called Anki, and when it quits it needs to sync, so if it's open and then I hit the power button to shutdown, it just kills the program and the program doesn't get the chacne to do a quick sync...
<reisio> karrot: k, you can probably increase the time allowed waiting for an app to sigterm before it's sigkill'd
<gulli> hi
<karrot> reisio, i shall look into that, thanks
<reisio> karrot: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<reisio> gulli: hi
<karrot> reisio, 15.10
<lerner> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MAC_Address_Spoofing#Method_1:_systemd-networkd << does that also apply to xubuntu?
<lerner> its archlinux,,,,
<bliblu> hi
<bliblu> just testing ubuntu
<bliblu> bye
<reisio> karrot: what systemd version do you have?
<karrot> reisio, I don't know what that is, or how to check for it
<krobzaur> Hello all. If I'm adding a new entry in my fstab file for a partition to store my backups, what are the most prudent mount options to set? Am I safe with just the defaults?
<karrot> reisio, I basically want ubuntu to ctrl+q all the programs, wait until they are closed, then shutdown -h now
<karrot> reisio, if there is some command to ctrl+q all the programs... that'd work for me
<reisio> karrot: dpkg -l | grep -i systemd, maybe
<karrot> reisio, all running programs I should say
<reisio> karrot: yeah you can run like...
<reisio> kill -SIGTERM -1 to ask every single process to stop nicely
<karrot> reisio, i'm going to try, and see how it goes, thus leaving this channel
<reisio> and then kill -SIGKILL -1 after a pause to kill them meanly
<reisio> I think it's just a systemd bug, though
<reisio> 'shutdown' et al. is supposed to do this already
<reisio> was just reading how they fouled it up in systemd, but /supposedly/ have fixed it for a particular version already
<karrot> reisio, that shutdown the programs too... harshly
<reisio> karrot: would probably be better to programmatically kill -SIGTERM only the specific top level desktop apps you're running
<karrot> reisio, I feel like kill -1 is still more... harsh than ctrl+q
<reisio> you mean kill -SIGTERM ?
<reisio> -1 is just the special value for 'all proceses'
<karrot> reisio, ahh sorry
<reisio> try kill -SIGTERM $(pgrep -x firefox), for eaxmple
<karrot> reisio, SIGTERM is too strong I guess
<reisio> example*
<reisio> how does it manifest as too strong?
<karrot> reisio, I have a program quits in this manner.  I press ctrl-q, it syncs, then it shuts down
<karrot> reisio, when I use SIGTERM it just kills it, no sync
<reisio> karrot: so anki alone is the problem?
<reisio> sounds like it's not coded... right :D
<karrot> reisio, I want to do exactly the ctrl+q command.  I think other people experience this with libreoffice.  They kill that with SIGTERM and then they have a unsaved work that can only sometimes be fully recovered.
<karrot> reisio, I'm actively googling
<karrot> reisio, well, anki, firefox, and chromium
<reisio> okay, well
<reisio> the way that /should be/ extremely unnecessary, but that would achieve what you want would be...
<karrot> reisio, chromium also tells me it wasn't shutdown properly, would I like to restore the previous windows
<reisio> I'm sure you can take a list of processes from 'ps', and use 'wmctrl' to focus on each, then 'xdotool' to send CTRL+q to each :p
<karrot> reisio, that's something
<reisio> and I'm sure you could even tie it into the ordinary init system shutdown routine, if you wanted
<karrot> reisio, thank you for giving me something to work with!
<karrot> reisio, i'm gonna keep trying
<reisio> actually you can probably get the processes directly from wmctrl
<reisio> since it's only the processes running in an actual window you are probably concerned with
<reisio> and you don't need the pid anyway, just the window id
<pindo> Error: W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.localmsp.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<pindo> when "apt-get update"
<pindo> do you know how to fix this? in ubuntu?
<pindo> it said Hash Sum mismatch? what does that mean?
<pindo> the link: http://ubuntu.localmsp.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/source/Sources
<pindo> error
<smoker05> snowgoggles, there was no steam update recently. Any way to fix this ? or I have to install all over again ?
<reisio> is there a memo bot in here?
<k1l> reisio: no
<reisio> bummer
<k1l> freenode used to have one. but better ask in #freenode about it
<reisio> oh it still has, but for registered folk only
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> /msg memoserv
<reisio> ohwell, if anybody sees karrot, he was after something like this: wmctrl -l | perl -pe 's/^.*?'"$HOSTNAME"' //g' | while IFS='' read -r window; do wmctrl -a "$window"; xdotool key ctrl+q; done
<mipesom> t
<reisio> adios :)
<snowgoggles> smoker05: your source repository is missing for steam need to re-add it back
<kobi> hi
<lerner> do archlinux commands work for xubuntu?
<lyze> Hello, would you recommend using amd graphics card drivers even when I do just office work / developing?
<bazhang> lerner, which ones
<dax> lyze: use the default open-source driver
<lerner> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MAC_Address_Spoofing#Method_5:_NetworkManager << would that work in ubuntu?
<lyze> dax: ok thanks :)
<lerner> bazhang, ^^^^^^^^
<bazhang> lerner, which exact command please
<lerner> bazhang, please scroll down to "Method 5: NetworkManager" its not a command, sorry, but a script (I  believe)
<ioria> !info     macchanger
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-5.3 (wily), package size 186 kB, installed size 677 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bazhang> lerner, I would doubt it, why not use the above
<EriC^^> whats wrong with the ubuntu us server?
<ioria> EriC^^, apparently nothing .... Fetched 4,836 kB in 22s (211 kB/s)
<EriC^^> Fetched 32.5 MB in 9min 28s (57.2 kB/s)
<ioria> wow
<EriC^^> usually it's like 300kb/sec
<ioria> yeah
<EriC^^> or more
<chrisml> anyone know the command to disable a php7 mod?
<nacc> chrisml: phpdismod?
<chrisml> nacc tried, mod still appears in php -m
<floka> hello all
<nacc> chrisml: hrm, that should work ... what version of php7.0?
<chrisml> nacc PHP 7.0.2-4+deb.sury.org~trusty+1 (cli) ( NTS )
<floka> May I ask a general question about bash?
<nacc> chrisml: that's not supported here
<nacc> chrisml: that's a PPA version
<nacc> chrisml: please contact the PPA owner
<nacc> chrisml: as instructed on the same PPA, iirc
<floka> how to create a bash script that starts a process wait for x seconds , kills it, wait another 30 sec and repeats all over again forever
<skinux> What's the difference between a Unity app and a general GTK app?
<EriC^^> floka: while true; do /path/to/program & sleep 30; pkill program; done
<floka> uniti app requires unity grafical enviroment
<nacc> chrisml: also, fwiw, still not supported, but ondrej's PPA is up to 7.0.4-5, you seem quite out of date
<floka> EriC^^:  Pkill is not available , shell is ash
<chrisml> nacc yeah i need to update my homestead image
<EriC^^> floka: killall <program> ?
<floka> k I will try
<wafflejock> skinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16253/what-gui-toolkit-will-ubuntu-unity-use
<jesse82> Hello everyone.  I'm using Linux Mint and I'm trying to register community at Linux Mint and it said I need to go to chat to request for an registration code
<EriC^^> !linuxmint | jesse82
<ubottu> jesse82: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jesse82> how do I get to irc.spotchat.org?  Lemme look
<EriC^^> jesse82: /server irc.spotchat.org
<sambagirl> afternoon. 15.04 is no longet supported????
<EriC^^> then /join #linuxmint-help
<EriC^^> sambagirl: yes
<jesse82> well!  Thank you Eric
<EriC^^> jesse82: no problem
<sambagirl> it's not lts?
<EriC^^> sambagirl: no, 14.04 is lts
<wafflejock> sambagirl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<sambagirl> well that sure sucks
<wafflejock> sambagirl: every 2 years
<wafflejock> sambagirl: 14.04 then 16.04 will be next
<sambagirl> augh
<sambagirl> augh
<cfedde> just upgrade. almost nothing will break.
 * sambagirl laughs
<chrisml> nacc do you know another way to disable a module?
<chrisml> they aren't in /cli/php.ini :/
<nacc> chrisml: no, that's the way it's supposed to work, iirc
<nacc> chrisml: that is phpenmod/phpdismod is the way
<chrisml> bloody PPas
<chrisml> PPAs
<wafflejock> yah there is a mods-available folder in /etc/php5 that has the ini files for loading the modules then in the /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d or cli/conf.d it has symbolic links to the config in the mods-available
<wafflejock> phpenmod and dismod like the a2enmod and a2dismod or a2ensite etc. all just make or delete symbolic links to put config in place to load those things
<smoker05> snowgoggles, how can I add it back ?
<smoker05> do I have to re install ?
<floka> EriC^^: your command works but I can not stop with ctrl+c the script after has been executed
<EriC^^> press it a couple times
<EriC^^> you mean the program still runs, or the script?
<floka> the script runs
<floka> I tried many times to press it
<floka> it does not respond
<floka> gotta kill it from another terminal
<EriC^^> works here
<EriC^^> odd
<shincodex> How do I turn that this fucking beep off in ubuntu. pcsp
<shincodex> pcspeaker is blacklisted
<shincodex> I have no audio drivers or device hooked up.
<shincodex> I unchecked fucking bell in terminal and it went away for a day but if i backspace in notepad equivlant text editor BEEP
<shincodex> fucking beep its somehow transmitted through my remote desktop connection
<shincodex> Windows -> Xrdp ubuntu how the hell
<bestpain> hiii
<k1l> shincodex: please keep the language family friendly
<shincodex> its driving me insane Microsoft made it easy
<shincodex> answer the question
<shincodex> Oh there it goes again.
<bekks> Drop the attitude.
<shincodex> Code better
<compdoc> xrdp doesnt do sound for me. I use x2go
<bekks> shincodex: Good luck in getting help, having that attitude.
<shincodex> Please
<shincodex> Sudo answer the question
<bekks> shincodex: *plonk*
<compdoc> I doubt anyone here is writing the code
<shincodex> or doing anything useful
<shincodex> its just another ffmpeg channel
<shincodex> thats why bill gates won
<compdoc> youre an idiot
<shincodex> NOOOO
<k1l> compdoc: no need for insults.
<fer_> hi everybody!
<bestpain> how can i install .deb files from a external usb drive
<EriC^^> bestpain: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file
<tinyalpha> hello
<floka> navigate to the external flash drive and execute them from there
<floka> gotta mount the drive first
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing
<compdoc> we're looking at you
<floka> so I would do sudo fdisk -l to see where my drive is then sudo mount /dev/mydrive /mnt
<snowgoggles> smoker05: sorry...i was interupted you can safely run this from terminal and provide the output if any: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list
<floka> EriC^^: what does the ; do at the end of each command
<streulma> hello, shim disabled Secure Boot how can I enable again? UEFI says in Bios that Secure Boot is Enabled but when I boot the USB he says Booting in Insecure Mode
<rasalghul> Hello folks!
<rasalghul> need some help
<EriC^^> with what?
<streulma> me too
<rasalghul> I have problems to set permissions to a backup disk
<bekks> rasalghul: Which filesystem are you using?
<rasalghul> bekks: ext4
<bekks> rasalghul: And which problem are you having?
<rasalghul> bekks: ls -ld /mnt/5E71FC5A12F37B8C : drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 mar 10 13:14 /mnt/5E71FC5A12F37B8C
<rasalghul> automounting disk set permissions only for root
<rasalghul> so, I don't delete files on my disk
<EriC^^> that looks like a ntfs uuid
<EriC^^> rasalghul: ^
<EriC^^> can you type df -Th /mnt/5E71FC5A12F37B8C
<rasalghul> EriC^^, sorry! that's right
<rasalghul> is a ntfs file system
<bekks> So it isnt eext4, but ntfs.
<rasalghul> I've enter $ sudo chown rasalghul:rasalghul -R /mnt/5E71FC5A12F37B8C/
<bekks> rasalghul: Did you mount that ntfs manually?
<rasalghul> bekks, yes
<bekks> rasalghul: chown will not work, since ntfs doesnt support linux file permissions.
<RoadRunner> Is there a way to change the UUID of a mounted filesystem?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: why would you do that?
<rasalghul> bekks, no, I have used disk tool for Ubuntu 14.04 for automounting
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: long story, don't know if you care to hear it :)
<bekks> The UUID of a FS is mostly irrelevant.
<bekks> I'd like to hear that story :D
<RoadRunner> ok then :)
<snowgoggles> RoadRunner: sounds like you cloned a volume and have duplicates...i recon
<RoadRunner> snowgoggles: yes, but deliberately so
<RoadRunner> Made an image of my xubuntu partition (sda5) and restored it to a new partition (sda7).  Now, grub sees only one part (sda7) and boots from it. I want to have both parts available in grub's multiboot menu. However, prior to running "sudo update-grub" (to have both parts detected) have to change sda7's UUID. But, after running "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sda7",
<RoadRunner> get "The UUID may only be changed when the filesystem is unmounted."  Is there a way around this, other than changing UUID of the unmounted sda5 (which I would rather keep constant)?
<rasalghul> what can I do for have permissions on my user to rwx?
<rasalghul> on that disk
<genii> RoadRunner: Boot to livecd/liveusb and change it from there
<snowgoggles> RoadRunner:  do it offline and unmounted
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: boot from the other disk manually in grub, ( pass it root=/dev/sda5 )
<EriC^^> or that ^
<deadmund> How can I stop ubuntu from opening nautilus when I plug in my android phone?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: how do you pass grub anything manually?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: use the same menu entry, instead of root=UUID=<uuid> put root=/dev/sda5 in the kernel line
<snowgoggles> deadmund:  i believe its a preferences setting in nautilus for removble media
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: then press ctrl+x
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: can hit e to edit the entry while it's selected in grub
<wafflejock> not sure if that was mentioned
<deadmund> snowgoggles, oh,  apparently I'm using "files" version 3.10.1 not nautilus.  Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> yeah ^ thanks wafflejock
<deadmund> snowgoggles, Sorry, I didn't realize that before when I asked originally.
<snowgoggles> deadmund:  not familiar sorry
<RoadRunner> wafflejock: you mean hitting e can edit grub menu items when its running?
<deadmund> snowgoggles, mmmm, thanks
<snowgoggles> deadmund: check the apps preferences?
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: yeah edits are temporary for that boot
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: so you select it hit e find the line edit it hit ctrl+x to boot with that new config
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: there are on screen prompts but you might miss them with a short timeout on grub
<nealshire> are there any dynamic dns clients people would recommend for ubuntu? must be compatible with namecheap
<RoadRunner> wafflejock: so editing puts you into grub's config file and what editor do you edit it with at that point?
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: honestly not sure it's just a basic text editor like pico or nano
<wafflejock> the line you want to change based on what EriC^^ said had to do with the targeted partition but I just caught the tail of the conversation and EriC^^ knows boot stuff better anyhow :)
<RoadRunner> wafflejock: how would you edit grub's menu items to have menu names of booting partitions renamed permanently?
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: believe you just want to edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub to make permanent changes to the grub.cfg that grub2 uses https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflejock> RoadRunner: nice to do it temporarily in the boot menu though so you don't end up in a worse situation since it reverts on next boot
<RoadRunner> I mean after I implement the changes, I'll have 2 Ubuntu partitions that I would like to diferentiate between
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: aren't you going to change the uuid with tune2fs ?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> oh you mean the naming in the menu entry? it'd be easier to memorize which is which honestly
<EriC^^> or you'd have to cancel one and make a custom entry in 40_custom for it with a different name
<EriC^^> in /etc/grub.d/40_custom , basically you just copy and paste the entry there and update-grub
<EriC^^> ( from /etc/grub/grub.cfg )
<EriC^^> */boot/grub/grub.cfg
<RoadRunner> that doesn't sound too bad, or am I missing something?
<EriC^^> well it won't update automatically, so if you get new kernels you'd have to update it manually
<RoadRunner> if its just editing the files you mentioned above (mostly by pasting), I think its not too bad
<wafflejock> yah seems like updating that on every kernel update might get tedious though
<EriC^^> yeah, but every time you update your kernel, you have to edit it and put the new ...hmm
<wafflejock> script it I suppose it wouldn't be so bad but not sure if you'd still have to get in there manually or if you could automate it totally
<EriC^^> you could put linux /vmlinuz and initrd /initrd.img ( use the symlinks )
<EriC^^> those should point to the newest kernel
<RoadRunner> how often are kernels updated?
<RoadRunner> on average...
<EriC^^> once every 1-2weeks maybe?
<wafflejock> EriC^^: TIL thanks good to know
<k1l> RoadRunner: if there are issues like security issues or bugs. like every 2 weeks.
<RoadRunner> then doing it manually every time is silly...
<EriC^^> wafflejock: what's TIL ?
<RoadRunner> sorry, back in 15 min
<wafflejock> oh sorry today I learned... think it's a reddit acronym or something
<EriC^^> oh ok :D
<ToBeCloud> EriC^^: very useful: urbandictionary.com :)
<EriC^^> yup :)
<ToBeCloud> (I hate most acronyms because the time saved writing is wasted on the receiving side by looking up the unusual combination of characters)
<ToBeCloud> Omfg gtg bbl ppl lol
<ToBeCloud> No H8 M8!
<CookieM> #include urban.h
<ToBeCloud> Warning: liburban is dangerous and should not be used
<chump> Hi
<wafflejock> hi chump
<chump> I have an issue maybe someone can help with.
<wafflejock> chump: sure what's the issue try to explain what you're trying to do what you've done and where you're at so we have an idea of what the issue may be (release info helps too lsb_release -a at the terminal)
<chump> I have a tower recently built to run linux with amd apu with radeon r7  a8 7600,  plus a large unknown graphics card radeon
<chump> I am using ubuntu 15  the latest
<chump> and I do not quite know how to install firmware for this
<bekks> chump: So you are using 15.10 and need to find out which graphic card you have?
<floka> when program is placed in the background does it still running?
<bekks> And the card needs a driver, no firmware.
<floka> I see on the prompt it says stopped
<EriC^^> floka: yeah
<chump> well I would guess the mobo would work better
<bekks> chump: With what?
<EriC^^> floka: how'd you put it into the background?
<EriC^^> ctrl+z just suspends it
<bobby_> does anyone here have any software repository sites I can include for the Ubuntu Software Center, I accidentally deleted them all...
<floka> ctrl+z
<chump> but ,  amd site lists firmware for the  a8, for ubuntu 14.04, not fifteen
<EriC^^> floka: you need to type bg after that
<floka> after I 've pressed ctrl+z?
<chump> I guess you are saying not to worry
<chump> synaptics lists that ther should be two pieces of properitary software
<EriC^^> floka: yeah
<floka> ok
<garro> Hi! I have a problem with the manual configuring and installing of a piece of software. When I run configure it says "checking for g_signal_emit in -lgtk-x11-2.0... no" and returns a series of warnigs saying I'll  not have a GUI... Thank you for the help!
<EriC^^> floka: or you can type <program> &
<EriC^^> to background it straight away
<floka> ok I will try
<bekks> chump: Forget the AMD site, and use the drivers from "Additional drivers".
<virgil_io>  /msg nickserv register Xlaq123! virgilio.schievenini.stefanoni@gmail.com
<chump> is that additional drivers from the synaptics
<virgil_io> woops
<virgil_io>  /msg nickserv register ZvRag123! virgilio.schievenini.stefanoni@gmail.com
<EriC^^> *facepalm*
<wafflejock> garro: looks like you need this maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk2.0-dev&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<virgil_io> I don't get this.
<EriC^^> virgil_io: don't put a space at the start
 * gr33nbits facedesk
<wafflejock> garro: https://github.com/polachok/gtk-vikb/issues/2
<virgil_io> lol
<virgil_io> ok.
<stormmore> maybe a crazy question of the day... is there an easy to remove all packages that are not required for a basic ssh server?
<garro> wafflejock: I got it
<wafflejock> garro: you mean you already had it and still have that error?
<garro> wafflejock: yes
<garro> wafflejock: also set $usegtk to 1
<virgil_io> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<wafflejock> garro: wonder if maybe the thing you're trying to build needs the i386 version of the package instead of x64 or something, not sure though what're you trying to manually configure and build if I may ask?
<garro> wafflejock:Maybe. I'm trying to install i8086emu
<Welastevil> hi guis!
<wafflejock> garro: yeah not sure can try the apt-get with package:i386 to get the x86 versions and see if that works, could be related seeing as how it's an emulator for 8086 procs but not sure what to check out if that doesn't do it for ya, know you can ldd on a file to see shared libs but not sure with the source where exactly to look
<reisio> hai guy
<Welastevil> Im trying to install ubunto from an USB... but the thing is: there is no option in the BIOS for USB
<bekks> Welastevil: then you cant boot from USB.
<Welastevil> there is just floppy, hard drive and optical drivwe
<bekks> Welastevil: Those are your installation options then.
<Welastevil> I see
<reisio> Welastevil: try the boot menu, tap f12/esc/del repeatedly during bootup
<Welastevil> if the disk imnage is already in my HD...it is prossible to install from there?
<reisio> Welastevil: yeah, technically
<garro> wafflejock: I undersand! Thank you anyway.
<wafflejock> Welastevil: would go with reisio on this try the boot menu if possible
<Welastevil> so how to install it from my HD?
<wafflejock> Welastevil: getting to the moon is also possible :) "we do these things not because they are easy but because they are hard"
<Welastevil> I tryed the boot menu, and no option for USB
<reisio> well, we do them because we think soviet russia will kill us for no particular reason :p
<Welastevil> yes! agree waffejock)))
<Welastevil> hahahaha
<popey> Welastevil: how old is this computer?
<wafflejock> hehe
<reisio> Welastevil: no CD handy?
<Welastevil> Im living in Russia by the way
<Welastevil> nope
<popey> Welastevil: it sounds like something which probably wouldn't run Ubuntu anyway.
<Welastevil>  my CD drive doesnt work
<reisio> I hear the women are female
<popey> If it's so old it won't boot off USB, it probably isn't powerful enough
<Welastevil> yeah... it is
<reisio> Welastevil: you can boot from the image already on the disk, but it's not fun
<Welastevil> I already have ubuntu installed...I wanted to reinstalll\
<Welastevil> there is no way to "rewset" it as in a mac I think/...
<ubuntu_nooob> i cant install flash on ubuntu mate 15.10... i have searched all over internet but nothing seems to help... I see it installed but Opera and Firefox keeps ignoring it
<ubuntu_nooob> any idea?
<bekks> !flash | ubuntu_nooob
<ubottu> ubuntu_nooob: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Welastevil> In my mac, I can just use the RESET option, and it reinstall itself
<gQuigs> does anyone have video chats working in empathy on 16.04?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: btw, ctrl+x saves the changes (in grub) or starts the reboot?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: it boots the menu
<ubuntu_nooob> tnx bekks and ubottu
<ubuntu_nooob> let me try and i will inform you about the result
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: could you explain a little more: "you could put linux /vmlinuz and initrd /initrd.img ( use the symlinks )"
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: in the lines that say linux /boot/vmlinuz-3..... you could put linux /vmlinuz instead
<Rave1> Welastevil,  plop boot manager can force a boot from USB on a machine that otherwise could not but best to just burn to a DVD and be done with it
<Welastevil> Rave1.
<Welastevil> how to do it?
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone
<Welastevil> how to uise pop boot manager?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: /vmlinuz and /initrd.img are symlinks that point to the kernel in /boot , type ls -l /vmlinuz and it should show what it's symlinked to
<Welastevil> how to use I mean
<NetworkingPro> I have ubuntu 14.04 - I installed along side Windows 10. I see that my windows 10 partitions are still in tact, but GRUB  doesnt show a boot option for it.
<NetworkingPro> Is there an easy way to add it to grub?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: which file are these lines in again?
<Rave1> Welastevil,  download the program place image on CD or floppy
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Welastevil> I see
<RoadRunner> many thank's :)
<Welastevil> I ahve none of  them... floopy or CD drive...so/// forget it
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: you're going to need to copy the menu entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, sure np
<Welastevil> there is a way just to delet all software except the OS?
<Welastevil> like "renew" it?
<Rave1> Welastevil,  so I have to ask how or who installed Ubuntu on that machine ?
<Welastevil> it was installed in 2010. and that time the CD drive used to work)))
<Rave1> ok
<RoadRunner> now a diff question, is it possible to load some kernel module to utilize extra buttons on multibutton mice?
<NetworkingPro> Nevermind... ugh
<Jordan_U> Welastevil: GNU/Linux doesn't have any strict separation between what constitutes "software" and what constitutes "the OS". You can completely remove all GUI support from Ubuntu and still have an OS.
<wafflejock> Welastevil: personally I use clonezilla for taking snapshots of my machines and then can restore from a bootable USB drive I set that up on to recover, some machines come with a recovery partition pre-installed to restore to the same image used from the factory for setting up the machine
<NetworkingPro> appears it just overwrote all our stuff
<Rave1> Welastevil,  new optical drive or the scrap pile are your options now... or learn to install from an image on the drive
<Pici> /36/36
<Jordan_U> Welastevil: Ubuntu does have an option in its installer to re-install while preserving your data in /home/ though.
<Welastevil> how to install from image on drive?
<wafflejock> Welastevil: you can configure grub on a partition and have it boot to that and can have grub get the iso running I'm pretty sure but it's not trivial
<Rave1> Welastevil,  google knows it is a pain havent done that in years
<Jordan_U> Welastevil: Don't have any USB drive available?
<wafflejock> Welastevil: much easier to either get an external optical drive or some other way to boot off some media on that computer
<Rave1> http://www.howtogeek.com/196933/how-to-boot-linux-iso-images-directly-from-your-hard-drive/
<Welastevil> I see
<Rave1> he says that old machine will not boot from USB so what good is any external USB drives of any kind
<Welastevil> my HD is very olf...11 years now
<Welastevil> previouslly it was "ok" with its only 80 giga
<Welastevil> but now its too slow
<faiz> hi
<wafflejock> Welastevil: yea if you can throw like $70 USD at it you can get a SSD (~$50) and probably grab an optical drive (~$20) from e-bay or something if there's really no USB boot options and I'm sure you'd just be limited by the CPU and/or RAM at that point
<RoadRunner> any advice on how to use "extra" buttons on mice under Ubuntu?
<Rave1> and in lots of areas you can spend that 70 dollars and get a better used computer
<ubuntu_nooob> hi all
<ubuntu_nooob> i need help
<ubuntu_nooob> please check this log
<ubuntu_nooob> root@it:/home/it/Desktop# wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb --2016-03-10 20:34:51--  https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb Resolving dl.google.com (dl.google.com)... 216.58.201.206, 2a00:1450:4008:803::200e Connecting to dl.google.com (dl.google.com)|216.58.201.206|:443... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 48921974 (47
<genii> !pastebin | ubuntu_nooob
<ubottu> ubuntu_nooob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu_nooob> and this
<ubuntu_nooob> !pastebin
<ubuntu_nooob> root@it:/home/it/Desktop# sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb dpkg: error processing archive google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb (--install):  package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386) Errors were encountered while processing:  google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<ubuntu_nooob> where to find i386?
<Rave1> ubuntu_nooob,  32 bit chrome is gone
<ubuntu_nooob> i know that
<wafflejock> ubuntu_nooob: can you just use chromium? https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-dev/FoE6sL-p6oU
<ubuntu_nooob> but how to install chrome?
<ubuntu_nooob> chrome has embeded flash
<Rave1> so why did you even ask where is i386 if you know it is no more
<mabus> you can use chromium you just wont be able to use some drm functionality like netflix
<ubuntu_nooob> because i cant instal amd64
<nicomachus> mabus: you can use netflix with pepperflash
<Rave1> ubuntu_nooob,  so use chromium
<mabus> oh well gee wish someone told me that last week.
<nicomachus> mabus: Google would have, quickly.
<mabus> it didnt
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Rave1> mabus I tried to tell you a few days ago
<mabus> it gives a lot of outdated fixes, as new changes have rendered previous fixes obsolete
<mabus> no you didn't, you told me to install the .deb
<mabus> for the 64 bit chrome
<Rave1> the .deb  of 64 bit chrome
<mabus> yes
<mabus> 15:41 < nicomachus> mabus: you can use netflix with pepperflash
<Rave1> or chromium
<mabus> this is the information thats new to me
<jushur> install google-chrome repo, install google-chrome. enable unsafe gpu accel in chrome://flags  , and you have lagfree netflix
<jushur> oh and you cant run metflix on i386
<jushur> m/n
<nicomachus> why are so many of these "True" instead of "Xenial"? https://paste.ubuntu.com/15343509/
<wiblash> hey guys, i got a kubuntu boot bug... can anybody help me ? http://imgur.com/a/xsL1L
<wiblash> after all i get an black screen with the information i should see the logs or reboot
<sruli> a 80gb file disappeared from my home dir, no clue how, problem is, my home dir is ecryptfs and my system is luks, i guess that rules out conventional recovery, is there a way i can try to recover while booted in a live system?
<bekks> wiblash: you dont have a boot bug, you have a broken device sdc.
<wiblash> bekks okey because if i boot into the recovery and make an dpgk i can boot without problems for one time, how can i fix this perm ?
<bekks> wiblash: By replacing the broken device.
<bekks> wiblash: No need for a query.
<wafflejock> wiblash: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141862/is-this-drive-failure-or-something-else some things about getting more diagnostics on the drive but seems like bekks is on it there
<bekks> I/O error on block xyz == device is broken.
<wiblash> okey thanks guys !
<Bobzone> exit
<radioboy> woosah
<gr33nbits> question: you guys do anything special when using ssd's on ubuntu?
<radioboy> solid state hard drives?  no
<Alastor2262> no
<phil42> fstrim -v /
<phil42> fairly oftem
<radioboy> what do you mean different?
<bekks> trim is detected and used automatically.
<phil42> often
<bekks> phil42: In recent versions of Ubuntu :)
<gr33nbits> yeh ive a 850 evo and everything is working perfect just wanted to know if there was any tips or tricks
<bekks> gr33nbits: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<gr33nbits> had 12.04 updated to 14.04
<gr33nbits> a while ago
<bekks> gr33nbits: So you are using 14.04
<phil42> i swap aggressively on an ssd
<gr33nbits> bekks, yes
<gr33nbits> i changed swapiness to 10
<bekks> phil42: Upgrade your RAM ;)
<phil42> do-nothing desktop is currently 234M into swap
<bekks> phil42: Which isnt really much, and depends on a lots of factors, including vm.swappiness
<gr33nbits> it rarely goes to the swap, when i run vm's yeh but as soon i finish i sudo swapoff -a && swapon -a
<bekks> gr33nbits: No need to do that.
<phil42> why?  every M in swap if free memory
<phil42> is free
<gr33nbits> bekks, oh okis nice to know
<bekks> phil42: www.linuxatemyram.com
<gr33nbits> i know that samsun magician is available for linux but they only thing i want to monitor is temp and i can do that with hddtemp, so thanks for the info no need to do nothing just keep on rocking like it is
<phil42> free as in beer
<bekks> Free as in unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<phil42> free as in if it's in ram when it could be in swap it's wasted
<bekks> phil42: You got the idea of swap horribly wrong.
<nacc> that made no sense to me
<gr33nbits> maybe i do too, explain please bekks
<nacc> phil42: nearly anthing "could be in swap" ... but things should only reside in swap when "better" things can reside in memory to evict them to swap
<bekks> gr33nbits: You always want as much RAM to be used as you have - but you want swap tp be used only if an application could not be started without swapping things out.
<gr33nbits> i had the idea that i shouldn't use to much swap on ssd that's why i changed swappiness to 10
<gr33nbits> oh then i get it
<bekks> gr33nbits: that was the case about a decade ago :) Nowadyas, you dont have to be worried about that.
<gr33nbits> bekks,  okis thanks a bunch
<gvpm> hey, anybody on?
<mabus> i remember reading somewhere that your ssd should die from many other things before it has to worry about finite amount of writes
<bekks> mabus: thats correct nowadays.
<bekks> gvpm: according to "/names", yes.
<karen_> Hi, guys  I'm having troubles updating. I get this message: "couldn't fetch the package cache information list" What should I do?
<Rave1> karen_,  first off are you using a current supported version of ubuntu
<karen_> This is in linux-lite which receives all commands like ubuntu. Also, when i go to "lite software" it says, "Refer to /var/log/lite-softweare.log for more information.
<karen_> I am using the newest upgrade, Linux-lite 2.8.
<phil42> karen_ are  you running the 32 bit version of chrome?   that is no longer supported
<karen_> no I am using the 64 bit.
<phil42> just checking
<Rave1> yes that has been a huge issue of late
<karen_> It gets stuck somewhere around the "ubuntu translation..."
<gvpm> quit
<Rave1> well I think lite was based on 1404 lts so it should be ok unless you got repos mixed up
<phil42> here's a linux-lite post about it    www.linuxliteos.com/forums/other/2-4-update-issue/
<karen_> oh awesome, phil42
<Ben64> linux lite isn't supported here, check with their support forum at https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/
<karen_> i'll look there. thanks!
<ulyzze> DHCP fails and I can't even ping my DHCP server, how can I debug this?
<bekks> for pinging it, you need to have a valid IP.
<MatroskaText> help
<ulyzze> bekks: I'm pining my router in lan
<bekks> ulyzze: And you still need to have a valid IP address for being able to ping it.
<MatroskaText> i have a mkv file and cant play it because the video player thinks it is a text file
<ulyzze> bekks:  i set in /interfaces auto dhcp
<ulyzze> how can i get an ip?
<bekks> ulyzze: you need to manually configure it, for pinging your dhcp server.
<ulyzze> why can't i ping my dhcp server though?
<bekks> Because you dont have a valid IP address.
<squinty> MatroskaText,  nautilus -> highlight file name -> properties - open with
<stormmore> lol what an apt time to look in on channel, just about to “test” my interfaces file
<MatroskaText> squinty what?
<kburk> ulyzze:  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<MatroskaText> I open a fi
<weirddude> daftykins
<MatroskaText> I open a MKV file in Totem, error :Can't play a text file without video or visualizations.  Please help...
<stormmore> the scariest thing about the interface file is when you either restart networking or reboot and hope to god you don’t have a typo in the file
<kburk> ulyzze: use 'ifconfig' to check your interface.  set an ip which is in the same network as your dhcp server and try pinging.
<royal_lts> hello guys maybe someone can help me? i`m just installed ubuntu 16.04 and i cannot install grub-customizer
<royal_lts> nobody can help me???
<nacc> royal_lts: ak in #ubuntu+1, iirc
<kburk> ulyzze: you could try getting an ip by running 'sudo dhclient eth0'  (replace eth0 with your interface name)
<MatroskaText> ....is anyone here who can help me?
<ulyzze> kburk: i get destination host unreachable
<MatroskaText> over DM or something?
<kburk> ulyzze: ok, try running the dhclient command i provided
<ulyzze> kburk: already tried that
<ulyzze> dhcp fails
<MatroskaText> ...... Any help pls
<Rave1> royal_lts,  and that is a beta release should everything work as it should?
<kburk> ulyzze: what ip address do you have?  'ifconfig' will show you if you have one.
<ulyzze> 192.168.1.23
<kburk> and what is the ip address of your dhcp server?
<ulyzze> 192.168.1.1
<kburk> ok, you cant ping 192.168.1.1?
<ulyzze> i get destination host unreachable
<kburk> try running the command 'arp 192.168.1.1'
<ulyzze> address: 192.168.1.1 HWtyep: ether HWaddress:--- Flags: C  Mask n/a Iface: eth0
<kburk> ok, so it didnt see a mac address in the HWaddress field?
<ulyzze> it did, i scrubbed it
<kburk> ok cool
<MatroskaText> now help me plz
<kburk> run the command 'route'.  do you see an entry for 192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0
<ulyzze> yes
<kburk> using interface eth0
<kburk> ?
<ulyzze> the gatesway is *
<ulyzze> wait
<Rave1> MatroskaText,   have you tried any other media players ie VLC is a good all round player
<ulyzze> default: 192.168.1.0 GW: * Genmask 255.255.255.0
<MatroskaText> vlc isnt working
<kburk> other computers behind this router are working fine?
<ulyzze> yes
<ulyzze> how can i see the router "sees" it from its side?
<MatroskaText> Totem plays webm and so on ... but totem thinks mkv is a text file ( what the hell)
<ulyzze> the LED is on
<mau_> Hi
<ulyzze> other than that i can't tell it is
<mau_> I've been having trouble updating software
<mau_> through the terminal
<mau_> http://imgur.com/keaC43I
<MatroskaText> HERE should be a system like "please pull a number and wait if you are called"
<kburk> which port do you have it plugged into on this router?  you would have to login to the routers web interface to check if it sees it.  did you statically assign 192.168.1.23 to your pc or was that assigned by dhcp?
<Rave1> MatroskaText,  older posts talk of installing restricted extras
<squinty> MatroskaText,  this channel is manned by volunteers not paid staff.  if no answer try in 10 minutes or so
<ulyzze> kburk: i statically assigned that
<ulyzze> as in the ubuntu guide
<Rave1> MatroskaText,   more codecs and such
<ulyzze> like this:  sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ulyzze> sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1 eth0
<MatroskaText> EVERY codec installed Rave1
<tgm4883> MatroskaText: Maybe there is something wrong with the MKV file?
<kburk> ah ok.  that helps.  yep, that's correct.  so these were the commands you used exaclty?   'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.23' and 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<kburk> that last command includes eth0 (missed that)
<Rave1> MatroskaText,  than all I can say is corupted files , really dont know sorry never seen that before
<ulyzze> kburk: yes
<tgm4883> kburk: ulyzze have you attempted to get an IP address from the DHCP server?
<ulyzze> tgm4883: of course... fails
<ulyzze> dhclient eth0
<tgm4883> ulyzze: is the DHCP server a server you setup, or a router of some sorts?
<kburk> ulyzze: are you sure that the ip 192.168.1.23 is not already in use by another computer connected to that router?
<ulyzze> tgm4883: it's a router
<tgm4883> ulyzze: can you try a different port on the router?
<ulyzze> i'll try another ip
<tgm4883> no, not another IP
<tgm4883> another physical port
<docmur> I have two mail servers, one with 30 GB's of mail and the other with maybe 1GB of mail.  The mail boxes on both servers are the same, so we want to rsync form the source (MX1) to the destination (MX2) Using Rsync, it's easy to send the mail from MX1 to MX2, however we also want the new 1GB of mail to get remove, can rsync do this in go?
<tgm4883> also, I'd rather see some configuration in the network file, but I won't step on kburk's toes here
<kburk> dhclient should be working, so statically assigning a diff ip may not help.  diff physical port is a pretty good idea.  also, you could try connecting a diff computer to the cable and see if it works.
<ulyzze> not working with another ip
<ulyzze> tgm4883: i'll try that
<bekks> docmur: Yes, rsync -av --delete
<kburk> tgm4883: no problem, not stepping on toes.  i do need to step away shortly so please feel free to help.
<ulyzze> another pc is working alreayd
<ulyzze> looks like i assigned manually the wrong port, router starts from 100
<tgm4883> ulyzze: we mean either A) hooking another PC up to the same cable and seeing if it pulls an IP address or B) hooking this pc up to a different port on the router
<ulyzze> tgm4883: i'll do that now
<bekks> Port 100?
<snowgoggles> MatroskaText: what's your codec issue matroska i presume?
<kburk> i think he means the ip range of the dhcp server starts at .100 (please correct me if im wrong ulyzze)
<ulyzze> ‏‎Start IP Address: 192.168.1.100
<tgm4883> ulyzze: personally, I like A since it lets us find out if it's a config issue or an issue from the wire onward
<tgm4883> ulyzze: that shouldn't really matter. That's just where it will start giving out IP addresses.
<tgm4883> ulyzze: for static addresses, you actually putting it below 100 was correct
<kburk> ulyzze: using an ip below .100 (ex: like you did with .23) will work fine.  actually if we are statically assigning ip's then using this is good as we wont use an ip that's already in use.
<enki_> Sorry for my brutal intrusion: has some of you backbox 4.4 installed? (... and sorry for my english...)
<ulyzze> i did a service networking restart and i can ping the router now
<ulyzze> how can i set dhcp to work automatically then? i don't understand what was wrong
<tgm4883> ulyzze: what did you change?
<ulyzze> tgm4883: i did lots of things... ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0  and route add default gw 10.0.0.1 eth0 included
<tgm4883> ulyzze: what IP address did it get?
<ulyzze> a dynamic one
<tgm4883> ulyzze: when you did the ifconfig commands. Did you actually use 10.0.0.100 or 10.0.0.1?
<ulyzze> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123 netmask 255.255.255.0
<ulyzze> i'll reboot to see that dhcp is working
<ulyzze> working!
<tgm4883> ulyzze: cool
<ulyzze> i don't understand why it didn't work
<ulyzze> what did i change?
<ulyzze> i don't think i changed anything
<stormmore> well my interface file bite me in the ass!
<tgm4883> ulyzze: IDK
<kburk> right on, glad to hear it's working
<ulyzze> kburk, tgm4883: TY
<kburk> np :)
<ulyzze> I'd rather go through manual config work than use Win10...
<tgm4883> yw
<stormmore> with some of the more complex network configs with vlans, etc. i am not so sure
<dillon> guys, I am trying to play a .mkv video file and "videos" gives me error message: Required plugin could not be found Videos requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: video/x-unknown decoder  so I downloaded vlc media player (i like it better anyway) and vlc gives me error message "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "hevc".  Unfortunately there is no way for you to
<dillon> fix this.  However I played the exact same video file on the same machine (before I re-installed ubuntu) and it worked fine.  What am I doing wrong?
<wafflejock> dillon: perhaps when you installed before you hit the checkbox to get extra codecs during install and this time you didn't?
<wafflejock> dillon: perhaps this post will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/171026/how-to-install-all-existing-media-codecs
<dillon> I did, I went to the software center and checked all of the boxes, I even went back into the software center to double check
<dillon> wafflejock when I type in the second command on that page with the terminal command I get error message: END PGP  PUBLIC KEY BLOCK
<wafflejock> dillon: strange looks like the PGP comes back if I just run Curl on that URL so not missing not sure what exactly that error indicates though
<willmore> Is there a good place to find out about the state of gcc as used by Ubuntu for different architectures?  I'm looking at Aarch64 in particular.  It seems that Ubuntu is using the Linaro version of gcc and not mainline gcc.  Is there somewhere I can go to to see what the plans are to move to newer versions?  I'm looking at xenial in this case.
<nacc> willmore: i think all gcc are built from teh same source pacakge, no? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/gcc-defaults
<nacc> willmore: and you might want to take xenial questions to #ubuntu+1
<willmore> nacc, thanks for the advice!
<wafflejock> dillon: the alternative advice/answers given there don't seem to require adding any extra repositories though so maybe try that first instead
<nacc> willmore: ah and sorry, the package i referred to above *may* be the cross compilers
<nacc> willmore: not sure
<wafflejock> dillon: once you start adding third party PPAs into the mix can have bad times with packages built and tested by different people getting mixed on your system
<wafflejock> and no support here at that point really since it's all unknown what might be in those packages or what issues might crop up due to whatever was compiled into the package
<Jtackar> Anyone here who can help me...
<genii> !details | Jtackar
<ubottu> Jtackar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jtackar> Ubuntu 14.04.4 isn't able to use apt-get to download updates
<bekks> Jtackar: For me, it is.
<wafflejock> Jtackar: what do you run what do you see back?
<Jtackar> as in, when I ping there's no connection at all, yet I'm running via ethernet
<wafflejock> Jtackar: what are you pinging, need specifics as much as possible
<k1l> Jtackar: are you using a proxy?
<Jtackar> Nope, no proxy. I've tried pinging both www.google.com and google's DNS 8.8.8.8
<Jtackar> to no avail
<wafflejock> Jtackar: okay so sounds like network issue not apt-get issue
<wafflejock> can you ping anything on your LAN from that machine is it totally disconnected from the internet?
<kburk> Jtackar: can you ping your router?  do you have an IP?
<k1l> Jtackar: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"
<stormmore> anyone see any errors in https://bpaste.net/show/5b5c65b1d5b3? been awhile since I did vlans under Ubuntu like this
<Jtackar> Ok, btw, when I login to Ubuntu it freezes seconds after login and I can only move the mouse, this happened to me before and it was due to Nvidia drivers, which I then updated via recovery mode in the GRUB root shell
<Jtackar> which is what i'm attempting to do now, however this network issue it problematic
<Jtackar> How would I find out my IP?
<stormmore> Jtackar: /sbin/ifconfig
<smoker05> hey guys
<Jtackar> Ok, I'll have to restart to do this, so I'll try grab as much info as possible, what else should I do...and how am I going to copy that text?
<stormmore> get route too
<k1l> Jtackar: wait
<smoker05> I just followed this site to install wine, and after putting all that, i cant find wine on my computer. https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<k1l> Jtackar: you said "but ethernet works" so why dont you just join here from that 14.04 system?
<Jtackar> Because it freezes after loging due to my Nvidia drivers, which I need to update via root shell...however I can't do that because the root shell wont update
<Jtackar> it gets stuck at 0% working
<Jtackar> and failes to reach extras.ubuntu.com
<k1l> Jtackar: that is a total different issue/setup then
<Jtackar> I didn't have this problem with 12.04, think it would be a good idea to burn a fresh 12.04, install that and drivers etc, then update to 14?
<bekks> Jtackar: Which will give you a 14.04, and the same problems.
<Jtackar> If I have the drivers downloaded though my 14.04 shouldn't freeze then?
<bekks> Jtackar: Drivers for 12.04 are different from drivers for 14.04
<k1l> Jtackar: you loaded the drivers from the nvidia site?
<Jtackar> Nope, how would I do that?
<stormmore> why can’t you boot to a non gui runlevel where you nvidia drivers don’t matter
<Jtackar> brb
<k1l> Jtackar: ok. what nvidia card is that?
<smoker05> any idea, why I cannot see wine ? https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<smoker05> I just followed those commands to install.
<k1l> smoker05: where is the issue? was there any output? was there an error?
<smoker05> no, error.
<smoker05> something 300mb downloaded.
<smoker05> but no error.
<smoker05> I rebooted my pc, so I can't paste the output.
<k1l> and now? you want to start wine? what is the issue?
<smoker05> i cant find wine.
<smoker05> in search
<smoker05> oh wait wait
<smoker05> m being dumbl
<Jtackar> The nvidia card is a GTX 460
<Jtackar> I'm going to restart, try run apt-get from shell and tell you guys the errors I'm getting, thanks
<kolbasz> can I install cinnamon DE from the software center or is it better to add the custom PPAs?
<kolbasz> whats best
<k1l> !info cinnamon kolbasz
<ubottu> 'kolbasz' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<k1l> !info cinnamon | kolbasz
<ubottu> kolbasz: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.13-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<kolbasz> how does one install it, apt-get or software center
<k1l> kolbasz: apt-get uses the same background magic as software-center.
<kolbasz> k1l: but looking online it says to add special PPAs for cinammon, but yet it is in the software center.  is there a difference in the versions?
<kolbasz> just want to install the latest
<k1l> kolbasz: so that is your answer: you said you want the PPA so use the PPA.
<k1l> kolbasz: cinnamon is in the ubuntu repos for 15.10. so you could use that.
<kolbasz> yes, thats what I thought, but it seemed to contradict the internet so I thought to ask before proceeding
<k1l> kolbasz: just be aware with the PPAs. some make your system an actual mint, since they include a lot more than only cinnamon
<kolbasz> thanks!  Ill use what is in the software center
<kolbasz> oh really
<kolbasz> i dont want that, just the DE
<kolbasz> k1l: since I am always curious, what DE do you use?
<k1l> unity.
<kolbasz> ah.  I just loaded things up, so new to the ubuntu unity game
<kolbasz> just know i was using gnome and cinnamon on arch before
<Jtackar> Hello my name's Jtackar, you may remember from such films as "The Man Who Forgot to Allow Networking in GRUB"
<netameta> how can you serch for file throw terminal ?
<stormmore> netameta: depends how you want to search
<bluefive> Hey guys.
<bluefive> When would I notice 3 MB of processor cache vs 2 MB?
<k1l> bluefive: look at the benchmarks
<bluefive> k11, Can't benchmark cache because when the cache changes other processorr components change as well.
<SkepticalParrot> I'm signed into my ubuntu server... and fsr... I cannot play music. I have cmus opened, but when I play a song, I don't hear anything.
<bluefive> k1l: The 5005U processor seems about equal to the 3805U processor in single-thread performance.
<SkepticalParrot> Is there something I can do?
<bluefive> k1l: But it excels in multi-thread performance and has 1 MB more cache.
<bluefive> k1l: I wonder if I would notice these things.
<dax> ask ##hardware
<k1l> bluefive: thats more a question for ##hardware and yep. benchmarks
<dax> also
<dax> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bluefive> dax: You are the one who told me to come here.
<dax> which expands well to "Ubuntu and Debian channels" fwiw
<dax> bluefive: nobody told you to come here
<bluefive> You said my question was for the support channel.
<dax> we said ##hardware, and you posted in here and #debian instead
<bluefive> I first asked in offtopic.
<OneM_Industries> For a support channel.
<OneM_Industries> Go to #hardware.
<dax> bluefive: no, I didn't
<Pac> vv
<klz> salve
<SkepticalParrot> Anybody out there?
<Anthony-L> sudo rm /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.2.0
<Anthony-L> am i doing something wrong with that?
<bluefive> When I installed Ubuntu it offered the option of encryrpting the drive. Which kind of encryption was it using?
<bekks> bluefive: it offered you to encryppt your home using ecryptfs
<nacc> Anthony-L: ENOCONTEXT ... what are you wanting to know?
<nacc> Anthony-L: generally, it's not a good idea to delete system libraries, though
<bluefive> bekks: Does that take advantage of AESNI?
<bekks> bluefive: If your hardware supports it, and the module is loaded, yes.
<bluefive> bekks: Does that mean encryptfs uses AES?
<Rush2112> hi guys, this might not be the right place to ask but i don't know where else i'd ask. i want to install Win10 on my laptop that's running Ubuntu. Is there anything special I'd have to do to ensure all traces of Ubuntu are wiped, and all my partitions or whatever are running at maximum capacity?
#ubuntu 2016-03-11
<dillon> does anyone here run DivX?
<EriC^^> Rush2112: delete all the partitions
<k1l> bluefive: or do you mean the LUKS in lvm full encryption?
<bluefive> Yes.
<bluefive> Does that use AES?
<goddard> how much memory do you guys use?
<goddard> I always have like 16 or 32 gigs but seems like a waste since I never go past like 5gigs
<Thordinor> 32 giga here
<OneM_Industries> I am currently using 13.8GB.
<OneM_Industries> Out of 16.
<OneM_Industries> (Hoping for 32 sometime soon)
<k1l> there is never enough ram. if its "unused" it will be used to speed up starting programs etc
<OneM_Industries> And with enough, you can do a RAMdisk.
<bluefive> DOES the Ubuntu disk encyrption use AES
<bluefive> ?
<k1l> bluefive: yes
<bluefive> It does?
<bluefive> Any evidence of that?
<bluefive> If so no wonder my 3805U was causing the fan to run so much. It is very poor at AES because it hasn't AESNI.
<k1l> bluefive: nothing at hand now. but i bet you will find evidence in the manuals
<bluefive> k1l: How do you know it's AES?
<goddard> OneM_Industries: on what?
<k1l> bluefive: if you dont believe me please look it up yourself.
<bluefive> k1l: What do I search for?
<Schalla> Doesnt ubuntu just use LUKS?
<OneM_Industries> goddard: Sorry, what do you mean exactly?
<bluefive> Schalla: You're saying it doesn't use AES?
<OneM_Industries> goddard: If you are wondering what a RAMdisk is, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAM_drive
<bluefive> How come there's no one in here who knows>
<goddard> OneM_Industries: no i mean why are you using so much memory?
<Anthony-L> “could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'!" [duplicate]
<OneM_Industries> goddard: A few large programs open at once.
<k1l> bluefive: LUKS uses aes. see the luks faq
<bluefive> Oh.
<bluefive> So in that case the 5005U is going to perform much better than the 3805U because it has AESNI?
<k1l> bluefive: i bet there are aes benchmarks
<bluefive> Yes, but they are theoretical. They don't account for real-world performance when Ubuntu encrypts portions of the disk.
<bluefive> Would you expect AESNI to make a big difference there?
<Rush2112> EriC^^: Ok, if I delete all the partitions, should I do that before, or after installing. I would assume before, but I want to be careful and not brick my system since I don't really know what I'm doing.
<craptalk> ping
<sprech> pong
<OneM_Industries> Sproing!
<craptalk> anyway, do you know how to see the routing path, when i access the google for example/
<k1l> bluefive: still a better question for ##hardware
<bluefive> k11
<bluefive> Nope, because they don't intimately know the software.
<k1l> bluefive: your question still is "should i buy this or that cpu".
<Anthony-L> Could not find required OpenGl entry poing 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGl Drivers needs to be updated.
<EriC^^> Rush2112: yes, before you install windows
<Rush2112> EriC^^: is there any specific method of it you would recommend?
<bluefive> k1l: No it's not.
<EriC^^> Rush2112: do you have a live usb?
<bluefive> I told you I ran the 3805U and it was causing the fan to run much.
<bluefive> I wonder if that is because I had full disk encryption enabled and the 3805U doesn't have AESNI.
<Rush2112> not sure what you mean by that but I have a USB that I'm going to put the win10 install media onto it
<k1l> bluefive: ok again: where is your specific ubuntu issue?
<bluefive> k1l: Ubuntu is the OS with the full disk encryption.
<bluefive> k1l: That's what I used.
<EriC^^> Rush2112: ok, you can do it from the windows 10 installer probably
<k1l> bluefive: and yes, if your cpu doesnt support encryption its a whole bunch of extra load to the system.
<Rush2112> EriC^^: cool, thank you
<Rush2112> EriC^^: am i in danger of bricking it if i just start the installer on it?
<bluefive> k11, So you answered the question.
<EriC^^> Rush2112: i meant an ubuntu live usb that you could boot to delete the partitions while they're not mounted
<EriC^^> Rush2112: no
<Rush2112> great, thank you so much
<EriC^^> no problem
<Anthony-L> Could not find required OpenGl entry poing 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGl Drivers needs to be updated.
<Anthony-L> point*
<k1l> Anthony-L: amd video card and steam?
<Anthony-L> nvidia and yes, steam.
<Anthony-L> i'm using updated drivers too.
<Anthony-L> i tried looking at those fixes online, but i couldn't find any specific.
<k1l> steam looks in the wrong folders for opengl stuff. but i dont know how to fix that for nvidia
<k1l> like this http://askubuntu.com/a/592692/31260
<Anthony-L> yea, i was reading about that.
<Anthony-L> gotta love linux and nvidia...
<k1l> its a steam issue
<OneM_Industries> ^
<bluefive> Soo
<OneM_Industries> I use nvidia and it is fine.
<bluefive> Does an AESNI CPU run Ubuntu faster?
<k1l> bluefive: if you use full encryption of course will it be faster if the cpu can use AES
<craptalk> i am having a problem while changing my linux theme, it says adwt gtk theme is not installed? and i restarted then the errors disappear? why is that?
<truexfan81> high since #freenode is moderated i'll ask you guys, what is best channel to ask a question about basic shell scripting?
<truexfan81> hi*
<craptalk> truexfan81: did you google it already?
<craptalk> truexfan81: sometimes he knows better
<truexfan81> most of this script came from google funny enough
<k1l> !alis | truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l> truexfan81: if you have issues with #freenode read the topic and ask staffers. this is not the usage for this channel
<craptalk> what about my question?
<truexfan81> but when i try to run it i get an error that i don't understand
<truexfan81>  /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory  <-- the error
<bluefive> My CPU without AESNI does this for AES: 114,600 MB/s
<bluefive> Is this a bottleneck when using disk encryption?
<truexfan81> craptalk: ty was a simple fix, just had to run dos2unix on it since i created the script on my windows pc lol thanks all, you guys always manage to help me :) #ubuntu ftw
<bluefive> How do I tell if my Ubuntu install has encryption enabled?
<bluefive> Can I disable encryption once it's enabled or do I need to reinstall entirely?
<reisio> bluefive: full disk?
<reisio> you can disable it, but "reinstalling" might take less time
<truexfan81> ^^^
<truexfan81> removing encryption from an entire disk...depending on the size of the disk can take a very very long time
<bluefive> reisio: Why would reinstalling take less time?
<bluefive> reisio: If I reinstall I lose all my settings and configurations. What's wrong with disabling?
<truexfan81> bluefive: i just answered that question
<bluefive> Oh.
<bluefive> What's "very very long time"?
<bluefive> 3 hours?
<truexfan81> or more depending on size of the disk
<Schalla> Those questions are all so vague.
<Schalla> Its amazing.
<Schalla> Depends on your CPU, Harddisk, etc.
<truexfan81> ^
<Schalla> Is it a 6TB Harddrive? a 128GB SSD?
<Schalla> How fast is your CPU?
<bluefive> It's 60 GB.
<Schalla> (Dont answer these questions)
<bluefive> CPU is 1.9 GHz 3805U.
<Schalla> I/We(likely) have a formula.
<Schalla> +dont
<truexfan81> Schalla: too late lol
<Anthony-L> Could not find required OpenGl entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGl Drivers needs to be updated.
<reisio> bluefive: removing encryption is the same as copying all the data at least once (possibly twice)
<Schalla> Decrypting a HDD requires that the stuff is read, then decrypted and written again. That takes of course more time than just writing data from a source
<reisio> bluefive: and then you add any extra work figuring things out on top of that
<bluefive> reisio: Well, if the CPU has AES_NI, I imagine it wouldn't be too bad.
<bluefive> Maybe 2 hours for a 60 GB disk when the CPU is at 2.0 GHz.
<bluefive> 60 GB SSD.
<Schalla> And maybe 5 if you run prime95 at the same time
 * Schalla shrugs
<bluefive> You think if my disk is encrypted that the NSA is using my Internet connection to snoop my SSD contents?
<Schalla> You will never know.
<bluefive> I meant un-encrypted
<bluefive> They have that creepy logo with the all-seeing eye at the top of the pyramid.
<Anthony-L> haha
<bluefive> It makes me think they consider it a goal to know everything.
<Schalla> Guess what - Thats their goal.
<Anthony-L> you guys are getting pretty superstitious.
<Schalla> But knowing whats on your harddrive is pretty boring.
<truexfan81> i have a friend that a couple years ago got all his servers/computers seized by local law enforcement, he had the linux full disk encryption on all of it, the law enforcement was not able to access it lol
<reisio> bluefive: right, you just have to compare that to a reinstall's duration
<bluefive> Schalla: Not if they consider me intelligent and they want a world of dumb cattle. Intelligence puts a target on yourr head when the regime is communism.
<reisio> bluefive: only with a little extra, because you'll also have to change some configs by hand
<Schalla> SELLING: Tin Foil Hat Kit - DIY - $2,30
<reisio> actually pretty hard to find _tin_ foil, IME
<reisio> :p
<bluefive> Schalla: The point is that more and more people want to encrypt their drives to retain a sense of privacy from a totalitarian global tyranny.
<Schalla> Anyway, in the entire time you asked questions no one could answer because they are too generic, you could've read up on LUKS and understand it.
<mengele> Hey fellas. I am having a little bit of an issue here logging into Cinnamon. I keep on getting an error that it has crashed and is now running in fallback mode. Is there a log somewhere that Cinnamon writes to so I can try and fix the issue?
<reisio> well now that hardware can make the overhead not noticeable, _why not_
<k1l> can we drop that chitchat in here? bluefive i think your "support" questions were all answered alreads
<reisio> it's not like it'll protect you from many people, but _why not_
<Schalla> mengele: Check ~/.cinnamon/*.log
<mengele> Schalla: only log is glasslog, no errors
<Schalla> Is this Linux Mint or Ubuntu btw?
<Schalla> ^ mengele
<mengele> Schalla: I am sorry, just fixed the issue.
<Schalla> Glad to hear that, no problem. :)
<mengele> Thank you though =)
<MiniFridge> Hi, where can I get PHP binaries? I'm a bit new to Ubuntu Server.
<squinty> !php | MiniFridge
<ubottu> MiniFridge: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/php5.html
<jwitko> hey all, I have Cisco UCS blade running ubuntu 14.04.  It is getting stuck during reboot and I'm having a real hard time trouble shooting.  I have checked /var/log/kern.log and dmesg after a power cycle and see nothing suspicious.  I thought for a while it was rpcbind causing issues but after disabling all rpc and iscsi services the reboot still hangs.  Does anyone have any trouble shooting
<jwitko> advice ?  Here is a screen shot of the console during the error:  http://i.imgur.com/rvqWTsX.jpg
<MiniFridge> thank you squinty!
<squinty> MiniFridge,  could also do    apt search php | less for any addition php related files in the repo's
<MiniFridge> okay, thank you
<squinty> yw
<MiniFridge> So, what if I need PHP7? I didn't find it in the online repository search.
<MiniFridge> I have to go to PHP's website and download it?
<bluefive> How do I tell if I have Ubuntu's disk encryption enabled?
<bluefive> Can i type something into the command line to see?
<KINgGh0sT> I need help with PulseAudio not detecting anything but my HDMI and SPDIF cards but not my analog. My analog card shows up in lspci and in /proc/asound/cards
<squinty> MiniFridge,  hmmm php7 related files are in 16.04's repo's.   try  apt search php7 | less  in terminal
<MiniFridge> It didn't return anything on my 14.4.04 server
<bluefive> http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<bluefive> According to this, the home folderr is un-encrypted when you are logged in.
<bluefive> It's encrypted only when logged out?
<bluefive> So there should be no performance penality. Am I correct?
<bluefive> The article says there IS a performance penalty to home folder encryption.
<daftykins> 14.04.4 is the number ;)
<MiniFridge> ah, thank you daftykins :P
<MiniFridge> You know. It's with a program. I'm going to try to go see if I can get help with the program specifically. I found another channel on this network for it.
<MiniFridge> Thanks anyways.
<MiniFridge> :)
<jwitko> bluefive, yes if the home directory remained encrypted you would not be able to use it.
<jwitko> bluefive, the performance penalty is paid when decrypting and encrypting
<daftykins> wise decision
<bluefive> jwitko: Doesn't that happen all at once when you log in and log out?
<bluefive> It decrypts the whole thing on login and encrypts on logout?
<bluefive> And then it's un-encrypted the whole time you're logged in?
<k1l> bluefive: do you use luks vill disk encryption or only encryptfs home folder encryption=
<k1l> ?
<bluefive> k1l: The encryption that is used when you install Ubuntu and it allows you to encrypt the home folder.
<bluefive> There's only one option.
<k1l> bluefive: no, that is not "just de- and encrypting" on login and logout.
<bluefive> It's more heavy duty than that?
<bluefive> Interesting.
<k1l> bluefive: it "simulates" an uncrypted home with a tmpfs and still needs to put all the encrytpion through the cpu and disk all the time
<jwitko> bluefive, Ubuntu uses "eCryptfs" which stores all the data in a directory (this case the home folders) as encrypted data. When a user is logged in that encrypted folder is mounted with second decryption mount (this is a temporary mount that works similar to tmpfs - it's created and run in RAM so the files are never stored in a decrypted state on the HD). The idea is - if your hard drive is
<jwitko> stolen and the contents read those items aren't able to be read since Linux needs to be running with your authentication to create the successful mount and decryption
<k1l> bluefive: we could answer your questions all day long. but at the end, your slow cpu is still the bootleneck of encryption at all.
<bluefive> So, what kind of PERFORMANCE hit is there if the processor does't have AES_NI?
<bluefive> Is it noticeable?
<k1l> yes it is
<jwitko> so the performance hit is during the constant read/writes going to the disk.
<bluefive> What if the processor does have AES_NI? Then it's trivial?
<jwitko> yes its noticable on older CPUs
<k1l> if you want encryption dont buy cpus without aes support.
<bluefive> Look what he says:
<bluefive> <catpig> bluefive, just /home shouldnt put much load on the processor, unless you run large wine games installed in ~/.wine (or somewhere else in home), i wouldnt think
<jwitko> the only way to truly test the performance hit on your specific setup is to do read/write testing to the encrypted directory and to a non encrypted directory on the same device with the same filesystem type
<reisio> merely encrypting /home/ is really just as good 99.99% of the time
<RoadRunner> how to save changes to fstab after editing?
<reisio> merely encrypting only specific things in /home/ is really just as good 99.98% of the time
<reisio> RoadRunner: what editor?
<bluefive> Folks, was I booted?
<bluefive> I lost my window 100%.
<reisio> bluefive: yup
<k1l> bluefive: i kicked you
<RoadRunner> reisio: Mousepad
<k1l> bluefive: last warning for crosspostings.
<reisio> RoadRunner: probably CTRL+s
<jwitko>  hey all, I have Cisco UCS blade running ubuntu 14.04.  It is getting stuck during reboot and I'm having a real hard time trouble shooting.  I have checked /var/log/kern.log and dmesg after a power cycle and see nothing suspicious.  I thought for a while it was rpcbind causing issues but after disabling all rpc and iscsi services the reboot still hangs.  Does anyone have any trouble shooting
<jwitko> advice ?  Here is a screen shot of the console during the error:  http://i.imgur.com/rvqWTsX.jpg
<RoadRunner> reisio: yes but am getting "permission denied"
<jwitko> I've also attempted changing the grub.conf "reboot=" flag to acpi, acpi with force enabled, pci, and bios.  None assisted in finishing a reboot
<k1l> bluefive: if you dont believe us. there are tons of benchmarks and experience writings on the internet about ecryptfs and cpu load and disk performance
<reisio> RoadRunner: you would've wanted to have opened mousepad as root
<reisio> RoadRunner: gksudo mousepad
<RoadRunner> reisio: could you explain the gksudo command?
<reisio> RoadRunner: it's worth learning a terminal editor for system maintenance (and also, just because they're better :D)
<reisio> RoadRunner: gksudo is a G(T)K(+) (GUI) frontend to sudo
<reisio> sudo is meant to allow specific commands to be run via 'su', originally
<reisio> though Ubuntu generally uses it to run anything at all as root
<reisio> so whereas 'sudo foo' would run 'foo' as root, 'gksudo foo' would run a graphical application 'foo' as root
<reisio> tldr: that's how it's done by default
<RoadRunner> ok, just never started mousepad from terminal
<reisio> RoadRunner: you don't have to start it from terminal, you can run 'gksudo mousepad' from the ordinary launcher
<reisio> it's easier to do it from a terminal, however
<reisio> ...but, you have every right to use only GUI tools /if you want/ :D
<RoadRunner> reisio: tried from terminal and got: The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<RoadRunner> sudo apt-get install gksu
<soupnanodesukar> What is up with the latest plasma-desktop update freezing everything?
<RoadRunner> reisio: did I miss something?
<reisio> RoadRunner: that depends on whether or not you typed all that without reading it :D
<RoadRunner> reisio: I know my question sounds infantile but I am just asking if gksu is the same as gksudo?
<reisio> RoadRunner: it's probably that the 'gksudo' executable is provided by the 'gksu' package
<reisio> I doubt the package manager would be wrong in this regard
<reisio> to confirm, you could ask apt-file about gksudo
<reisio> and it'd probably spit out 'gksu' as the package that has it
<Anthony-L> steam keeps looking in the wrong folder for drivers.
<Anthony-L> http://askubuntu.com/questions/313173/why-are-my-32bit-opengl-libraries-pointing-to-mesa-instead-of-nvidia-and-how-do
<reisio> that happens with closed source apps more often
<daftykins> #ubuntu-steam
<reisio> the cheap way to fix it is with symlinks
<maddawg3> uh oh.... i regret that sushi now
<maddawg3> oh noes
<soupnanodesukar> Anthony-L: mesa drivers are alright, i once played through almost the entirity of Portal without realizing I had forgotten to install the closed-source drivers. Consider switching to mesa if you're scared of editing system files.
<RoadRunner> reisio: thanks :)
<daftykins> maddawg3: unless that sushi is running ubuntu, -offtopic with you ;)
<maddawg3> sorryt
<maddawg3> i thought that was where i was
<maddawg3> lol
<Anthony-L> soup, are mesa drivers the nouveau drivers?
<maddawg3> lol
<maddawg3> the -offtopic is cut off in my client lol
<soupnanodesukar> Anthony-L: yes, and this was with an nvidia card.
<daftykins> maddawg3: shut up then please
<Anthony-L> ok, i guess i'll switch back.
<KINgGh0sT> My PulseAudio only shows HDMI/SpDif and I can't get Analog Stereo
<Anthony-L> thanks soup
<soupnanodesukar> np
<ChatUser14> how do I make the text larger? I'm on XChat
<daftykins> get hexchat
<squinty> settings -> preferences
<ChatUser14> https://thomfiles.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/turn-me-on-dammit-2011.jpg
<ChatUser14> nice
<Anthony-L> soup, i just switched to the nouveau drivers. i clicked on Team Fortress 2 on steam and nothing comes up at all.
<Anthony-L> soup, do i need to reboot to change over drivers?
<Anthony-L> i guess i'll just reboot and see
<Anthony-L> brb
<bluefive> How DO I tell if I have encryption enabled for my home folder?
<bluefive> I can't remember if I encrypted it or not when I installed the Ubuntu.
<Blue1> if you can;t read it, it's either not mounted or encrypted -- choose one.
<Loshki> bluefive: you have better remember the passphrase if it's encrypted
<Loshki> s/have/had/
<bluefive> Loshki: I use a login password
<bluefive> but that does't tell me if I have encryption enabled.
<squinty> bluefive,  ~/Private   see if that directory exists    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<auvajs> hi, when I run my backup script, it runs as expected, but when I run the same script from crontab, it always can't run because of some script errors, what's the problem?
<bluefive> When I run Firefox on my Ubuntu when I have HOME DIRECTORY encryption enabled
<reisio> auvajs: probably the wrong user, or you haven't called it properly, or you're using relative assumptions
<bluefive> and I am surfing all around, is my home directory being accessed often?
<reisio> auvajs: pastebin the script and your crontab entry?
<bluefive> I wonder if the encryption is causing significantly more load.
<reisio> bluefive: yes
<bluefive> Really?
<reisio> bluefive: if you've got aes-ni, probably not _significant_
<reisio> but yes
<reisio> ~/.mozilla is used by Firefox constantly
<bluefive> I don't have AES-NI. That's the thing.
<reisio> bluefive: if you haven't noticed yet, then you haven't noticed yet
<bluefive> That explains why the fan was running at high RPM when I was just using Firefox?
<reisio> put another way: if you haven't experienced a problem... maybe you just don't have one
<bluefive> Because I had home dir encryption enabled and my processor had no AES_NI?
<reisio> bluefive: umm...
<reisio> bluefive: I'm sure it is measurably slower, as measured scientifically
<reisio> bluefive: that doesn't mean, however, it is perceptually slower, as perceived by a human being
<bluefive> reisio: You don't think that would cause the CPU to run hotter and cause the fan to run at higher RPM?
<auvajs> reisio: http://pastebin.com/ZB03SXPa my script
<bluefive> reisio: Remember, CPU in question has no AES-NI. Are you saying that the amount of data involved here isn't of a magnitude where AES-NI would matter?
<auvajs> reisio: where is crontab file ? can't find it
<reisio> auvajs: crontab -l or sudo crontab -l
<auvajs> reisio: 57 3 * * * . $HOME/.profile; /var/www/mediawiki_database_backup/backup
<reisio> bluefive: again, I'm sure it _will cause_ it to run hotTER
<reisio> bluefive: but as to exactly how much /more/, I could only speculate, which I will not do :p
<bluefive> Ah.
<bluefive> I wonder if it's significant.
<reisio> bluefive: most likely Firefox would cause a great deal more load on your system regardless of encryption
<reisio> web browsers are beasts
<bluefive> reisio: Really?
<reisio> they're poorly made, and load huge things
<reisio> yes, really
<bluefive> reisio: So that itself could explain why the fan was going to such high RPM when I was just using Firefox?
<bluefive> Encryption in that scheme is only a mild contributor?
<reisio> auvajs: it's best not to complicate your crontab entries, if you need to source ~/.profile, do so from within your script, and call the script alone
<reisio> auvajs: moreover, you need to make sure the script is running as the user you think it's running as, or $HOME won't even work
<reisio> bluefive: mmm, again, only conjecture, but my guess is Firefox alone is more resource intensive than encryption alone
<auvajs> reisio: I have no problem running it as root
<auvajs> reisio: how can I run it as root?
<bluefive> reisio: Well then, why don't they get Firefox to run more cleanly?
<bluefive> reisio: Do you suppose a CPU with hyperthreading can better handle Firefox?
<reisio> auvajs: sure you want to run it as root?
<auvajs> reisio: I don't care if it works
<reisio> bluefive: ummmm, theoretically it could, but hyperthreading also has some drawbacks, it being "fake", after all
<reisio> bluefive: there's not really a cure, besides making better software
<reisio> bluefive: better hardware breeds sloppier coders, IME
<reisio> auvajs: ...huh?
<bluefive> reisio: Drawbacks such as?
<auvajs> reisio: it's on my vps and all I do there is performed as a root.. also the crontab entry was added as a root.. but somehow it doesn't work
<reisio> bluefive: well they're pretend extra cores, they're not real
<auvajs> bluefive: the script runs from shell but not from cron
<bluefive> reisio: Yes, but how does that translate into real-world drawbacks vs a CPU without HTT?
<benitoll> hi there, is there a daily without desktop that can live boot? ubuntu-server rescue mode doesn't work for what I need and the lightest the better for my purpose (remote ISO boot with IPMI)
<auvajs> I mean reisio
<reisio> auvajs: try just '57 3 * * * /var/www/mediawiki_database_backup_backup'
<reisio> auvajs: if you need to source ~/.profile, do it from within the script
<reisio> benitoll: and once you've booted, what will you be doing?
<bluefive> I imagine HTT is quite a nice boost when running a browser like Firefox.
<benitoll> basically chrooting to a root-on-ZFS to repair a "haunted" GRUB
<benitoll> xD
<bluefive> Firefox browsing has so many things happening at once.
<bluefive> Surely HTT makes things snappier.
<reisio> bluefive: I'm sure it's /meant to/
<bluefive> reisio: You don't believe it?
<reisio> I don't need to believe it, it's irrelevant to me
<auvajs> reisio: http://pastebin.com/7LcXEL1E this is the output of the cron job
<bluefive> Irrelevant why??
<auvajs> reisio: but when I run the script from shell it runs without a problem
<auvajs> reisio: I removed sourcing the profile from crontab
<reisio> because I don't operate under the idea that hardware pretending to be more than it is will help Firefox not be poorly programmed
<reisio> auvajs: you got a hashbang?
<reisio> auvajs: ah, you don't
<reisio> auvajs: it's probably using dash and not bash
<reisio> auvajs: try making the first line: #!/bin/bash
<auvajs> reisio: yees, finally it works now
<auvajs> reisio: tnx a lot :)
<reisio> auvajs: gj :)
<benitoll> reisio: any idea on what ISO could I use for that or you were just curious?
<benitoll> latest daily kubuntu-desktop have been a charm but it's like 15 minutes each boot
<reisio> benitoll: yeah... I'd probably use a sysresccd copy
<reisio> min
<bluefive> "because I don't operate under the idea that hardware pretending to be more than it is will help Firefox not be poorly programmed"
<bluefive> What makes you think Firefox is poorly programmed?
<benitoll> yeah I'd too but the server has a 10g card and sysresccd doesn't have the drivers
<bluefive> And do you not agree that HTT should perform better than NO HTT in terms of Firefox browsing?
<BAHIA100> hola
<bluefive> IMO the talent pool that has worked on Firefox for the past 12 years has been quite phenomenal.
<reisio> benitoll: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/funtoo/distfiles/sysresccd/sysresccd-4.7.0_zfs_0.6.5.4.iso
<reisio> bluefive: well, I've seen its source, among other things
<benitoll> yes I know I've used that for my other server were the same happened but this one has a 10g nic and it doesn't include the drivers, tried to install them by creating an iso but they can't be compiled because something about the kernel modules that's beyond my knowledge
<bluefive> reisio: Its source is messy?
<bluefive> It's not prime coding?
<xangua> No software is perfect
<reisio> bluefive: it really, really is not prime coding
<reisio> xangua: 'cept for tex :p
<xangua> But if you want to discuss Firefox code, maybe try another channel? bluefive
<xangua> ! Ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluefive> Well then - have you seen the Ubuntu source and is IT prime coding?
<xangua> "The Ubuntu source"?
<bluefive> xangua: Yes.
<bluefive> xangua: Have you seen the source code for Ubuntu?
<xangua> bluefive: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mengele> Schmiel: Im baack =P
<mengele>  Anybody good with gtkpod? I cant seem to figure out how to get it to see my ipod. The other strange thing is when I plug in my ipod it wont get automounted but yet when I plug in any other device, it gets mounted.
<xangua> mengele: by iPod you mean iOS device?
<mengele> xangua: By iPod I mean my iPod classic - yes and iPod device.
<mengele> Dmesg sees it, it gets put to /dev/sdf
<mengele> It seems nothing else can see it though =/
<Mneuro> Does anyone know how to fix a slight overscan on Ubuntu 15.10 with an nvidia gpu
<Mneuro> i get an overscan of just a couple pixels
<mengele> Sweet, netsplit
<wafflejock> Mneuro: think nvidia-settings has options for configuring overscan adjustments
<Mneuro> wafflejock, it's strange that this only happens on linux and not on windows
<wafflejock> don't know if that applies to all nvidia drivers though or just proprietary or just open source I forget which ones I last installed
<wafflejock> Mneuro: eh totally different systems and drivers and all so not too weird ;)
<benjidass> hi community, i am having a little issue (within a much bigger issue that I will spare you).  I am trying to blacklist drivers that I believe are getting in the way of other hardware working. So i am adding to the bottom of  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  lines such as "blacklist xhci_hcd".  However after restarting the computer I run "lspci -vv" and I still see the driver in use.  What am I doing wrong?
<Crispy_Ogre> hi
<benjidass> Crispy_Ogre: hi
<Crispy_Ogre> its my first time on irc
<Crispy_Ogre> what cliet should i use?
<benjidass> Crispy_Ogre: Saturday or Sunday was my first time.  Any idea how to blacklist drivers?
<benjidass> Crispy_Ogre: I am using xchat bc it came with my install.  it seems to work well, and its easy to figure out.
<Crispy_Ogre> well my friend told me to use weechat so i dont need a gui
<Blue1> try irssi
<Crispy_Ogre> Blue1: i did but did not like the layout
<Crispy_Ogre> any one else using openbox?
<Blue1> Crispy:  That was the first client I used, back in the early 90's when it was called ircii i think
<benjidass> so no one here knows why blacklisted drivers are still being used by my system?
<Crispy_Ogre> so uh what usually goes on around here?
<r2me2> benjidass:what output do you get with lsmod
<R13ose>  How come xfce4 desktop notifications don't do anything when I click show?
<Crispy_Ogre> testing
<bluefive> Hey guys
<Blue1> sorry running kubuntu here.
<Crispy_Ogre> im playing around with formating can someone pls talk twice
<squinty> crispy_ogres taste great!
<squinty> crispy_ogres taste great!
<Crispy_Ogre> squinty: shit there was a break in between do u mind doing that again?
<squinty> Crispy_Ogre,  family channel   naughty words are discouraged
<squinty> Crispy_Ogre,  family channel   naughty words are discouraged
<Crispy_Ogre> squinty: k thx so much
<Guest1923> great
<Crispy_Ogre> back
<benjidass> r2me2: i see some but at least not all of the drivers I have blacklisted
<benjidass> r2me2: would it be more helpful if I pastebin the output for you?
<Anthony-L> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<Anthony-L> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Anthony-L> having trouble with drivers, i think. i can't seem to load up the steam app.
<boris2015> hi anyone knows a fast lightweight browser for raspberry pi?
<Anthony-L> boris, strawberry shortcake...
<Anthony-L> haha. it's a joke.
<Anthony-L> tough crowd...
<boris2015> lol
<Anthony-L> :)
<dengxinjun> I have a ques....
<dengxinjun> Who can help me
<Anthony-L> i've been told, you're suppose to ask your question right away.
<boris2015> dengxinjun: what is that question?
<dengxinjun> My wine couldn't find QQ Starting item After I had installed QQ
<somsip> !appdb | dengxinjun (but maybe a qq linux client would be better)
<ubottu> dengxinjun (but maybe a qq linux client would be better): The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<somsip> dengxinjun: also, http://askubuntu.com/questions/540875/how-to-install-qq-on-ubuntu-14-04
<somsip> dengxinjun: finally, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/QQ
<dengxinjun> oh
<Anthony-L> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<Anthony-L> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Anthony-L> need help with this error, trying to open the steam app
<somsip> Anthony-L: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/617358/problem-starting-steam-on-ubuntu-15-04-64-bit and https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3820
<SkepticalParrot> Anybody know of software that allows me to keep track of appointments and stuff like that?
<Anthony-L> yea, go to office depot and buy a planner.
<Anthony-L> :P
<Anthony-L> i'm on a roll tonight.
<Spider> you're running a PC off of steam?
<Anthony-L> ?
<Anthony-L> yea
<Spider> no wonder it won't work thats like 1600;s technology
<Anthony-L> haha
<Anthony-L> running steam off a pc.
<Spider> now i am confused
<Spider> that thing must be hot
<Anthony-L> HAAH
<Anthony-L> i like that one.
<Anthony-L> be careful spider, it's a tough crowd in here.
<Spider> i know i feel the love all over my body
<Spider> so whats the problem with that steaming pile?
<Spider> seriously maybe i can help
<Anthony-L> i fixed it.
<Spider> oh nice
<Spider> well congratulations
<Anthony-L> yea, i haven't loaded a game yet, so i have my fingers crossed.
<Crispy_Ogre> hey
<Spider> howdy
<Crispy_Ogre> Spider: bored
<Spider> yes me too
<Spider> all i have to say is ubuntu mate on the pi is pretty nice
<Crispy_Ogre> Spider: What De/Wm do you use
<Spider> all of them
<Crispy_Ogre> what do u use mainly
<Spider> seriously i have used about every one except maybe LMDE
<Crispy_Ogre> k
<Crispy_Ogre> ive only used xfce gnome and right now im using openbox
<somsip> Crispy_Ogre: what's your real support question?
<Spider> i use cinnamon, mate, lxde, xfce
<Spider> gnome cant forget that one
<Spider> i have yet to settle down and cuddle with one exclusively
<Crispy_Ogre> somsip: im just testing this new irc client
<Crispy_Ogre> trying to see if i like it
<somsip> Crispy_Ogre: ok - but can you take the non-suport chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM please. Here is not the place
<Crispy_Ogre> k
<Crispy_Ogre> bye
<somsip> Crispy_Ogre: thanks
<zeioth> I'm having an error running the command "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<zeioth> i recieve "http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/i18n/Translation-en Has sum mismatch"
<somsip> zeioth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<ngaio> somsip, that's a fine set of info :-)
<zeioth> somsip, works like a charm, thank you so much
<somsip> zeioth: np
<JasmineT> Can anyone help me?
<somsip> JasmineT: just ask your question
<JasmineT> But it's related to Windows
<somsip> JasmineT: ask in ##windows then
<JasmineT> They're not helping
<somsip> JasmineT: nore will we :)
<JasmineT> lol
<somsip> JasmineT: this is an ubuntu support channel. You really need to ask where your question belongs
<JasmineT> I installed  .net 1 in my pc and the icon size has changed
<somsip> JasmineT: this is still about Windows isn't it...?
<JasmineT> If you know how tell me please
<somsip> JasmineT: I'm going to ignore you now, so I won't see what you type.
<JasmineT> Who cares about you lol
<dax> ... so they went to #ubuntu-mate
<dax> some people confuse me a lot.
<teskklke> I'm on ubuntu 14.04 trying to install thinkorswim (a java program) and am getting the error Unrecognized VM option 'MetaspaceSize=128m' Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<teskklke> It doesn't feel like a detailed error, but maybe that's enough to know what's going on
<somsip> teskklke: someone might have an idea, but it's not supported so you might be better off with https://www.thinkorswim.com/t/contact.html
<Anthony-L> wow, i just loaded up team fortress 2 and was getting 2 frames per second using the nouveau drivers.
<Anthony-L> what is the problem here...
<somsip> teskklke: but common advice seems to be to make sure you have the right version of JDK installed, or to remove the line XX:MaxPermSize=256m from the vmoptions http://askubuntu.com/questions/624199/problem-with-java-while-trying-to-run-pycharm-community-4-5
<sebastian> hello
<sebastian> world
<sebastian> hello niggers
<Anthony-L> hi
<Anthony-L> i'm using the nouveau drivers and it's not turning out so great.
<Anthony-L> i'm on ubuntu and using an nvidia gtx 970. i tried playing team fortress 2 and was getting like 2 frames per second.
<baizon> Anthony-L: no its not with linux and nvidia, use the proprietary drivers
<bbq> this is a secure chat program?
<baizon> Anthony-L: only intel and amd got good open source drivers, nvidia doesnt support open source drivers, so you have to use the closed source
<somsip> !cloak | bbq (not by default)
<ubottu> bbq (not by default): To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<baizon> bbq: yes?
<styles> hey guys, I was upgrading my sytem from 14.01 to 15.10 last night and everything was going smoothly.. until Configuring x11-xkb-utils (amd64) - it just froze there. It's not upgrading. I left it on while at work with the hopes that it would finish.. nothing
<Anthony-L> baizon, i'll try proprietary, but i was having bugs with those too. my steam would randomly close just being in the UI.
<baizon> Anthony-L: try the PPA, it has the latest nvidia drivers
<Anthony-L> ppa?
<bbq> just checking
<baizon> Anthony-L: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ChronicChops> exit
<bbq> would this be a good place to meet someone to be an anonymous whistleblower?
<Anthony-L> it says, i should be experienced with the packaging. i'm not...
<somsip> !alis | bbq (search)
<ubottu> bbq (search): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Anthony-L> Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<Anthony-L> keep getting this error, using proprietary drivers and trying to play a game.
<somsip> Anthony-L: I know you're new to ubuntu, but do you try to do any sort of research for yourself? It is going to help you in the long run.
<bbq> lol
<bbq> that's what he is doing
<Anthony-L> somsip, i do. i try the answer on askubuntu. they are all outdated and indecisive.
<Anthony-L> answers*
<bbq> what kind of card is it?
<Anthony-L> nvidia gtx 970
<bbq> hmmm
<somsip> Anthony-L: fair enough. it's just coming across that you do something and just post the error on here. I'm happy to apologise if I came across as terse
<Anthony-L> i think the major problems i'm having is my machine is just too new for ubuntu.
<Anthony-L> i should just bite the bullet and go back to windows.
<bbq> go to the nvidia website and look for drivers maybe?
<bbq> how new is your computer anthony?
<Anthony-L> bbq, i'm using the proprietary drivers. isn't that the same thing?
<dax> installing drivers from nvidia's website isn't supported here.
<bbq> i had the same problem around 5 years ago when I got a brand newmsi gaming computer
<baizon> Anthony-L: i gave you the "best solution". the open source drivers are bad especially when it comes to new hardware
<dax> Anthony-L: yes
<Anthony-L> bbq, my pc is maybe like a year old.
<bbq> well, in my experience, the proprietary drivers you download through ubuntu never work properly
<baizon> bbq: there is a nvidia ppa with which you get a 1 click solution, so why bother with building drivers
<bbq> I would manually download them from the nvidia website
<Anthony-L> i'll try the ones from the website, i suppose.
<bbq> and try installing the .deb packages
<somsip> bbq: that's not good advice
<dax> Anthony-L: i wouldn't recommend it
<bbq> thanks for the constructive criticism guys!
<bbq> lol
<baizon> bbq: why do you want to break hes system?
<bbq> hahaha
<somsip> Anthony-L: what version of the nvidia drivers are you using?
<Anthony-L> OK! you see what i mean, i can never get a straight answer.
<baizon> bbq: there is a official nvidia drivers ppa you know
<bbq> it's the only thing that worked on my computer when I had a fancy gpu
<baizon> Anthony-L: i gave you the straight answer
<dax> Anthony-L: it's a pretty straight answer when everyone in the channel except for one person is saying the same thing
<bbq> hahaha
<bbq> i guess i'm just totally wrong, forgive me for trying to help
<dax> so, Mr. Deez, how did you come to be in here?
<somsip> Anthony-L: you have to learn to discern. Hence doing more research yourself and finding what advice seems to be best for you
<bbq> good luck anthony
<bbq> sorry i gave you advice
<baizon> bbq: no, you give wrong advices, on nvidia.com there are no .deb packages, just a .run binary that installs the drivers into the system
<bbq> i just told him to look at the website
<Anthony-L> i've been doing research for the past two weeks. the community needs to go on the website and clean up the darn forums. they are so outdated and all over the place.
<bbq> yeesh
<baizon> bbq: therefore you have a nvidia ppa which is stable and the perfect solution
<bbq> how do you know that the nvidia ppa won't break his system?
<bbq> adding it could add drivers that are stable, but not on his computer
<baizon> Anthony-L: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<Anthony-L> for a new ubuntu user, those forums don't help anything. they expect everyone to know the CLI already. if they're going to give an answer they should be more specific.
<bbq> either way, i think adding the ppa is a good idea
<baizon> bbq: everything can break the system, but the ppa got the least possibility
<bbq> how can you say that for sure?
<bbq> i'm curious
<baizon> Anthony-L: terminal and pasting 2 commands is hard?
<bbq> he never said anything is hard, don't put words in his mouth
<baizon> bbq: because ppas are ubuntu specific, and they also have bug reports, and are tested
<bbq> ok, i agree with that
<nviz> search software and updates -> additional drivers -> ?
<bbq> honestly anthony, what baizon is saying about adding the stable nvidia ppa is better than downloading the binary from the nvidia website
<Anthony-L> baizon, you do know the proprietary drivers are nvidia-661?
<bbq> usually in my experience, the additional drivers installation from the ubuntu software program just breaks the system.
<bbq> i have never had it work
<bbq> for both nvidia andati cards
<Anthony-L> and this one is for nvidia-355
<baizon> Anthony-L: the ppa offers nvidia-graphics-drivers-361
<Anthony-L> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-355
<Anthony-L> won't that install 355?
<baizon> Anthony-L: yes it will
<Anthony-L> well then, outdated.
<Anthony-L> the proprietary is 361
<Anthony-L> unless i'm not understanding something..
<Anthony-L> but i'm pretty sure 361 comes after 355...
<baizon> Anthony-L: yes they are, thats why i pointed at the ppa, there you get the newest ones
<Anthony-L> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Anthony-L>  nvidia-355 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or
<Anthony-L>                        xorg-video-abi-12 but it is not installable or
<Anthony-L>                        xorg-video-abi-13 but it is not installable or
<Anthony-L>                        xorg-video-abi-14 but it is not installable or
<Anthony-L>                        xorg-video-abi-15 but it is not installable or
<baizon> !paste | Anthony-L
<ubottu> Anthony-L: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tesakee> I did a fresh install of ubuntu yesterday wiping the drive, and now have only installed google chrome. My OS freezes and forces a restart, probably about 6 times in the last day. Is there a known issue I can read up on about this?
<baizon> tesakee: which version?
<tesakee> 14.04
<baizon> tesakee: harwarde?
<baizon> tesakee: hardware?
<Anthony-L> maybe, you guys don't understand my situation. Steam is looking for openGL in the WRONG folder.
<Anthony-L> you guys just don't listen to my question and are fast at giving answers.
<somsip> Anthony-L: do you want to install a stable version of the nvidia drivers?
<tesakee> Is there a way to auto detect from within the OS? It's a gigabyte motherboard gigabyte ga-z77x-ud5h
<Anthony-L> haha, are you seriously going to say a "stable" version when they are all garbage?
<Anthony-L> i've tried every driver and installed every PPA.
<nviz> is linux known for gaming?
<somsip> Anthony-L: I really dont care about arguing the toss with you. My system is fine. You're asking for help. Be civil or get ignored
<dax> nviz: no
<Anthony-L> same problems, if not when i try a different driver it's a whole new set of problems.
<baizon> nviz: gaming is working for me :)
<Anthony-L> somsip, i'm sry. just really frustrated.
<baizon> tesakee: graphics card and cpu is important
<somsip> Anthony-L: the launchpad PPA page states that they are using nvidia's long-term stabel branch. Not bleeding edge
<Anthony-L> i'm pretty sure steam is looking for openGL in the wrong folder.
<nviz> so if i was having an issue with drivers to game on linux best / easiest solution would be to use windows?
<dax> yes
<baizon> Anthony-L: you get a steam error?
<dax> assuming you consider setting up Windows to be easy
<Anthony-L> ugh, that's the first thing i copy/pasted in my question....
<somsip> dax: OT and not helpful reference to windows...
<nviz> so Anthony-L you've answered all your own questions
<dax> somsip: would you prefer that i lie?
<Anthony-L> Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<Anthony-L> and i'm updated...ready to go, baby
<somsip> dax: no need to get personal about someone's beliefs. Help them or don't. Thats all
<dax> somsip: I didn't get personal about anybody's beliefs. They asked a question, and I answered it.
<tesakee> nvidia geforce gtx 950 and intel i5
<baizon> tesakee: which graphic drivers?
<tesakee> ubuntu says Gallium 0.4 on NVE6 under about this computer
<jair> hello all...
<jair> I am interested in running open stack in ubuntu
<baizon> tesakee: try the nvidia closed source drivers, that should help
<jair> but I want to keep it the simple as possible and I am noticing that canonical is wanting for me to install MAAS, JUJU, and other things just to get openstack running in my machines for testing
<jair> I am really dissapointed as how so many people jump desperated to try to owe openstack, mirantis, redhat, canonical, and they all want to offer the installation of OpenStack using other things for deployment :(
<jair> why not keep it simple
<baizon> !offtopic | jair
<ubottu> jair: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anthony-L> Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<Anthony-L> drivers are up to date, dont even think about asking me.
<Anthony-L> :)
<Anthony-L> they should make a ubuntu gaming IRC
<Anthony-L> for troubleshooting
<baizon> Anthony-L: locate libGL then and make a link to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<Anthony-L> baizon, i already know where you're going. that's for radeon drivers with open gl problems.
<Anthony-L> http://askubuntu.com/questions/539858/ubuntu-14-04-could-not-find-required-opengl-entry-point-glgeterror
<miillenium> k
<miillenium> help guys
<miillenium> why i can't turn off monitor mode
<baizon> Anthony-L: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882966056488160497/?l=english#c846939071442278559
<dax> ia32-libs doesn't exist any more, instructions need changing for multiarch
<dax> also, they advocate installing nvidia drivers from nvidia's website, which no
<Anthony-L> baizon, you do realize that's a 3 year old post?
<dax> Anthony-L: 64-bit Ubuntu install?
<Anthony-L> yes
<dax> 'cause i get the distinct impression that you're missing the 32-bit of some nvidia mesa/opengl library, but i know pretty much nothing about nvidia's packaging
<dax> (i only have ati and intel stuff >.>)
<Anthony-L> i wish i had ati and intel stuff now. :(
<Anthony-L> haha
<baizon> dax: no, thats known from bugs from steam, because it uses its own libs, so they mostly have to be removed and replaced with the system ones
<dax> so... if you can figure out which one, it'd be installed with apt-get install whatever:i386, but that's not helpful if you don't know what the "whatever" is
<dax> baizon: okay. where are instructions for fixing it that work?
<Anthony-L> i really appreciate you guys trying. i've been to all these sites also.
<Anthony-L> i really don't want to go back to Windows either.
<baizon> dax: replacing the libs in the steam folder with the system ones. I posted a solution already
<nviz> dual boot is where its at
<manish_> can ubuntu create a hotspot as windows does ?
<miillenium> little help, guys?
<baizon> Anthony-L & dax this is the valve solution https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3808
<miillenium> does anyone know how to disable monitor mode
<Anthony-L> WoW!
<reisio> monitor mode?
<dreki> Monitor mode?
<somsip> miillenium: you mean on a network card?
<miillenium> yer
<miillenium> yes
<nviz> sudo ifconfig wlanXXX down
<somsip> miillenium: https://sandilands.info/sgordon/capturing-wifi-in-monitor-mode-with-iw under "Returning to Managed Mode" (possibly - I have no idea)
<miillenium> xxx?
<nviz> whatever yours is named or configured as
<reisio> strong booze
<miillenium> ok thx
<nviz> iwconfig to find out
<hateball> Anthony-L: what seems to be the problem? I am using nvidia (on 361.28) with no issues
<Anthony-L> hateball, do you use steam?
<hateball> Anthony-L: Yes.
<Anthony-L> well, then god loves you.
<hateball> Anthony-L: I didnt see the start of the conversation
<hateball> Anthony-L: Is the problem launching steam, or launching games?
<baizon> hateball: this bug https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3808
<somsip> hateball: it maybe best to start with no preconceptions...
<Anthony-L> launching games
<jerware> Hi
<hateball> Anthony-L: valve games like TF2 and Dota?
<Anthony-L> i can't even find the file to delete.
<Anthony-L> i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf
<jerware> Why is eth0 running at only 100Mbs when it can run at 1000Mbs?  http://codepad.org/H7l4JbYY
<Anthony-L> tf2 actually. :)
<Anthony-L> that was my test run
<hateball> Anthony-L: well then I have a good guess
<nviz> jerware, only as fast as your slowest network component
<hateball> Anthony-L: Rightclick the game, go into properties. Click the launch parameters thing, set it to be "__GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 %command%" without the ""
<Anthony-L> hateball, i have to do this for every game i play??!?!?
<hateball> Anthony-L: Nope, it can be set globally
<nviz> jerware, your eth0 might be 1gb but that doesnt mean the cable, router, switch, or hub are 1gb capable
<somsip> Anthony-L: we did this days ago...remember the .profile changes with nano????
<hateball> somsip: oh, I remember this now
<somsip> Anthony-L: now I know where I remember you from :-/
<baizon> lol
<Anthony-L> somsip, i had to reinstall ubuntu. what a surprise! reinstalling this OS for the millionth time.
<somsip> Anthony-L: do you remember any advice you've been given? No - forget it. Into the ignore file you go.
<Anthony-L> which means, when i reinstall, as a new ubuntu user, i have to relearn everything all over again.
<hateball> Anthony-L: well, export __GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 in your ~/.profile again then
<Anthony-L> thanks hateball.
<hateball> Anthony-L: You might want to take notes somewhere that doesnt get destroyed when you format your machine
<Anthony-L> i really am sorry. once i think i'm smooth sailing...my machine doesn't start back up again. i literally get the purple screen of death.
<somsip> hateball: Anthony-L: this might help - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/03/07/%23ubuntu.txt
<miillenium> nwiz
<miillenium> nviz
<miillenium> it wont work
<miillenium> sudo ifconfig wlanx down
<nviz> miillenium, i should have warned you it will end your connection
<miillenium> do you know why?
<nviz> do you see it listed?
<miillenium> no
<miillenium> i must restart computer
<jerware> nviz: thank you  I didn't think ethernet negotiates speeds on both ends
<nviz> ifconfig
<nviz> miillenium, run ifconfig an see whats listed
<miillenium> ok
<miillenium> i did
<miillenium> eth, lo, wlan
<nviz> jerware, yep it will only be as fast as the slowest part. had the issue last week. had to re wire everything in my house with cat6 and swap nic's :|
<nviz> miillenium, wlan what?
<miillenium> 0
<Anthony-L> somsip, thanks for your help.
<miillenium> wlan0
<Anthony-L> you too hateball
<nviz> miillenium, sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<Anthony-L> it works!
<nviz> miillenium, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<Anthony-L> i didn't set it globally.
<hateball> Anthony-L: No problem, just take notes or remember for the next time ;)
<Anthony-L> i just did the game.
<nviz> miillenium, sudo ifconfig wlan0 mode managed
<Anthony-L> i don't remember how to set it globally.
<nviz> miillenium, ifconfig wlan0 up (if you want to use wireless again)
<Anthony-L> hateball, where did find __GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 %command% online?
<miillenium> lets try :D
<nviz> see you in a few :P
<hateball> Anthony-L: Hmm?
<Anthony-L> hateball, like how does a person of your intelligence figure this out?
<hateball> Anthony-L: Google-fu
<Anthony-L> man..
<Anthony-L> i guess it set itself globally, all the other games are working.
<hateball> Anthony-L: Only certain games are affected, see https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/45a3ri/clearing_up_the_confusion_around_the_36128_nvidia/
<mcsmiles> Hey guys, what's goin on?
<hateball> Anthony-L: It's mostly Valves games that put __GL_THREADED_OPTIMIZATIONS=1 in the launcher scripts, so those will break
<Anthony-L> omg! they're talking about the steam crash.
<Anthony-L> i was having that issue with this driver too.
<miillenium> nviz
<miillenium> here i am...afret restarting pc...again
<miillenium> :D
<miillenium> after
<Anthony-L> i bookmarked that hateball.
<Anthony-L> welcome to the club millenium, i'm terrified to restart. haha
<Anthony-L> my comps been on for like a week.
<nviz> miillenium, didnt work?
<miillenium> no
<miillenium> well
<hateball> Anthony-L: Why are you afraid to restart? In any case wouldnt you rather have/fix breakage now than in 6 months and lose all your data?
<miillenium> wlan0 wasnt there when i typed ifconfig, and after i did what you said it showed but i couldnt use internet
<miillenium> sorry for bad english
<Anthony-L> hateball, i dont really have data. this machine didn't matter 20 yrs ago. it still doesn't matter. :P
<TML> does us-west-2.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com resolve for anyone right now?
<somsip> TML: this can be useful http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<TML> somsip: That isn't useful here
<somsip> TML: you want to see if it's reachable from EC2 instances?
<TML> somsip: I want to see if the DNS resolves.
<hateball> TML: It does not
<somsip> TML: fair enough
<TML> I'm asking a DNS question - isup.me doesn't distinguish DNS outage from site outage.
<Anthony-L> hateball, thanks for the help! it's game time!
<TML> it resolved just fine less than an hour ago
<TML> something fishy going on with DNS
<Io> a
<jair> hello there
<pezet91> hello :]
<pezet91> I installed ubuntu from usb, and i don't have grub now :/ does anyone know what is wrong?
<jair> have anyone installed successfully openstack in ubuntu?
<jair> pezet91: you don't have grub?
<jair> pezet91: during the installation process you are asked where to install grub, do you remember that?
<pezet91> i have grub, but grub does not show up at the start
<jair> ahhh because it all boot really fast correct?
<pezet91> I used to use this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jair> pezet91: but are you getting the login prompt etc?
<pezet91> yes
<jair> pezet91: after the installation completed?
<pezet91> yes
<jair> there are different ways to do that to change the splash
<jair> you want to see grub booting like in normal debian versions or like redhat for example
<pezet91> i want to see grub, because i need start ubuntu with other kernel
<jair> sure
<pezet91> jair can You help me?
<jair> pezet91: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<jair> pezet91: log in to your ubuntu and edit the file as show in this documentation
<jair> pezet91: clear enough?
<pezet91> ok, I check this solution
<pezet91> wait ;)
<miillenium> Guys
<anay_kh> hey
<miillenium> does anyone know how to dusable monitor mode
<pezet91> where is a grub config file?
<miillenium> disable
<reisio> pezet91: what are you up to?
<reisio> anay_kh: hey
<miillenium> me?
<pezet91> i cant see grub during start system
<pezet91> jair help me ;)
<jair> pezet91: are you reading the link I sent you?
<miillenium> who?
<pezet91> yes, wait :] i must to reboot server
<jair> pezet91: /etc/default/grub
<jair> pezet91: all the instructions are very easy to follow and very clear
<Kartagis> how can I make a contribution to individual files?
<Kartagis> s/make\ contribution/contribute
<somsip> !contribute | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ABC-XYZ> Hi, is hotplugging ESATA drives supported out of the box just by GUI means?
<ABC-XYZ> or do I need to do something like echo 1 > /sys/block/sda/device/delete manually?
<Axy> Hey all
<Axy> is 16.04 stable enough?
<jim> ABC-XYZ, mounting is still a root-only operation (unless you have special stuff in /etc/fstab)
<Axy> I was planning to download it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-1/source/
<Axy> also which one should I be downloading
<jair> pezet91: were you able to get grub?
<jim> Axy, are you already running ubuntu? (if so, you could probably upgrade)
<Axy> jim no
<Axy> I'm going to set it up to an old macbook
<Axy> from 2009
<Axy> I'm leaving home in a few minuts to get myself a new hd
<Axy> so yeah
<jim> oh ok...
<Axy> jim, is it a good release ? should I use it?
<Axy> or 14.04? or 15.10 ?
<Axy> which one should I be setting up
<jim> I'm not actually familiar with it
<pezet91> jair, it works :] thanks :)
<jair> pezet91: excellent
<jim> it's probably fine
<el_toro> Hi there. I'm in a bit of a pickle regarding setting up MySQL server. I'm connected via ssh and cant set it up as I don't get the "graphical" screen. Is there a way to configure via terminal?
<Axy> Hey all
<Axy> which 16.04 should I be downloading ?
<ABC-XYZ> I wonder if unmounting the volumes on an ESATA drive is enough to just safely remove it?
<somsip> !16.04 | Axy
<ubottu> Axy: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Axy> somsip, how does it answer my qustion
<somsip> Axy: it doesn't. It tells you that 16.04 is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Axy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-1/source/ --- which one should I be downloading
<Axy> out of 4 images
<Axy> (what's the difference)
<IdleOne> Axy: none.
<IdleOne> Axy: for more info on 16.04 please join #ubuntu+1 as it is still beta and not supported in this channel yet
<Axy> IdleOne, I did
<Axy> the channel seems inactive
<IdleOne> quiet now. be patient
<kukurr> out of topic -- but does anybody happens to know a good C programming channel
<somsip> !alis | kukurr (but ##c IIRC)
<ubottu> kukurr (but ##c IIRC): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<kukurr> ubottu , somsip thnx
<Nicholas1> does linux rely on windows drivers?
<yogg> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<ouroumov> Nicholas1, no
<Thordinor> When does the new ubuntu version come out ?
<explosive> april
<ouroumov> End of April
<hateball> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Nicholas1>  ouroumov after formatting my windows 7 installation. ubuntu failed to connect to the internet
<hateball> Nicholas1: Wireless or wired?
<yogg> How can I change the "/usr/lib/jvm/default-java" link to the version I need (I can do it manualy but maybe I shoud use a tool here)? update-alternatives does not change the default-java link
<hateball> Nicholas1: Some wifi chipsets require you to enable firmware that cant be enabled during install for license reasons
<Nicholas1> why so?
<Nicholas1> prior to the reformatting   it used to work like normal
<Nicholas1> also the sound is not working ?
<Nicholas1> i am wondering if linux somehow use (thorugh some bypass) windows drivers?
<explosive> Nicholas1: no way
<hateball> There is the exception of wrapping wifi drivers, but generally no
<Nicholas1> hateball its a 3g modem
<hateball> Nicholas1: Right, so you have no other means of connecting to the internet?
<Nicholas1> explosive but just before the reformatting everything was working like normal?
<explosive> Nicholas1: it's a coincidence
<Nicholas1> the moment i formatted windows 7 . the changes reflected in ubuntu too
<Nicholas1> i am confused
<Nicholas1> hmm
<explosive> ubuntu won't even mount the windows partition
<Nicholas1> u sure linux has no relation with windows drivers explosive ?
<explosive> yes, 100%
<explosive> how did you format windows, did you do any bios update before that or something?
<Nicholas1> may be linux is accessing them through some way?
<explosive> that's the only way it could be related
<explosive> Nicholas1: no, stop being silly :P
<hateball> The concept of No seems hard to grasp here
<Nicholas1> no i didn't do any bios update. it was just like a normal reformat
<Nicholas1> using a windows 7 cd
<Nicholas1> i see
<Nicholas1> might be a coincidence then explosive
<explosive> Nicholas1: try reinstalling windows
<explosive> maybe it's a hardware failure?
<Nicholas1> will do
<explosive> i think the most logical thing is that you upgraded the kernel, formatted windows then booted into the new one
<explosive> hold shift to get grub and then go to advanced and choose an older kernel
<Nicholas1> explosive does reinstalling/installing windows has no effect on linux?
<Nicholas1> no matter what u do with windows, it would have no effect on linux ?
<PigeonWhisperer> it's usually recommended to install Windows first and then Linux
<explosive> Nicholas1: basically yes, windows doesn't have the ability to mount ext by default even
<explosive> Nicholas1: try booting an older kernel first
<explosive> Nicholas1: type dmesg in the terminal, check for any errors, etc
<PigeonWhisperer> Grub will correctly detect the Windows installation and let you boot on it, while if you Install Windows after linux, Windows doesn't care about your linux install
<Nicholas1> i see explosive
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nicholas1> i see explosive
<Nicholas1> though my hardware (3g modem ) works fine windows 7 installation
<Nicholas1> it only misbehaves in linux
<explosive> Nicholas1: hold shift when the pc boots when you get grub > go to advanced > choose an older kernel
<Nicholas1> i haven't updated my kernel explosive
<explosive> you don't press on the update button from the box that pops up every once in a while?
<ouroumov> Nicholas1, you've frozen your kernel manually? Because kernel updates tend to happen on a regular basis
<Nicholas1> i do
<explosive> Nicholas1: that updates your kernel too
<heeen> how come my clock is wrong since upgrading to 16.04
<heeen> I noticed I used to have UTC=no in /etc/defaults/rcS
<ouroumov> heeen, that's a question to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Nicholas1> is there anyway the linux drivers for my hardware got  corrupted somehow explosive ?
<pezet91> hello, i want to install this 2 drivers: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man4/mrsas.4freebsd.html , http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man4/mfi.4freebsd.html , but I do not know how to do it :/ can someone help me?
<Nicholas1> only the 3g modem is giving problems. rest of the hardware is fine under ubuntu explosive
<explosive> Nicholas1: by formatting windows, nope
<explosive> Nicholas1: did you try an older kernel?
<Nicholas1> not yet
<explosive> give it a shot
<Nicholas1> will do  it later
<Nicholas1> ok
<explosive> you're booted into the pc right now next to you?
<Nicholas1> explosive my device says it has drivers/support the linux. does it means the linux is using its own kernel drivers or the devices drivers for linux ?
<Nicholas1> ?
<explosive> linux would be using its own kernel drivers
<pezet91> hello, i want to install this 2 drivers: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man4/mrsas.4freebsd.html , http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man4/mfi.4freebsd.html , but I do not know how to do it :/ can someone help me?
<explosive> Nicholas1: i'd start with lspci -k
<explosive> look for wireless
<amethystgem> Do I need to uninstall or remove my open-source radeon drivers before installing the fglrx drivers?
<explosive> amethystgem: no
<hateball> amethystgem: If you use the additional drivers gui they should be blacklisted automatically
<hateball> (I suppose the package does this)
<amethystgem> by that you mean, not appearing? when i had 12.04 ubuntu, it did offer fglrx drivers in that tab. now, its not appearing at all. this could be because i have an older radeon. 4650 HD. I figure it wouldn't hurt to at least test and uninstall fglrx if need be.
<amethystgem> no i guess it cant be cause of that, cause its still same card i had in old 12.04
<hateball> Maybe fglrx has dropped support for your card, and that's why it's not showing
<hateball> But I don't use AMD so I wont speculate. Better someone that knows this replies :)
<amethystgem> I've checked and my card is still supported by fglrx.
<amethystgem> my last concern is just to make sure i can safely uninstall and rollback to using the open source radeon if it doesnt work
<hateball> amethystgem: you could also wait for 16.04 (or run beta now) to use amdgpu instead of fglrx
<amethystgem> oh, is that supposed to be superior?
<hateball> amethystgem: In time, anyhow. fglrx is being deprecated afaik
<hateball> amethystgem: it should be in #ubuntu+1 but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<ouroumov> amethystgem, 16.04 LTS will drop support for fglrx
<hateball> amethystgem: No reason for you to potentially hose your install when 16.04 is so close
<amethystgem> in that case, i have to figure out how to make the open-source radeon driver work properly, vsycn in particular I want to be able to change. its strange because it acts like its on for games, but off for videos...
<jwitk0> hey all, I have Cisco UCS blade running ubuntu 14.04.  It is getting stuck during reboot and I'm having a real hard time trouble shooting.  I have checked /var/log/kern.log and dmesg after a power cycle and see nothing suspicious.  I thought for a while it was rpcbind causing issues but after disabling all rpc and iscsi services the reboot still hangs.  Does anyone have any trouble shooting
<jwitk0> advice ?  Here is a screen shot of the console during the error:  http://i.imgur.com/rvqWTsX.jpg
<jwitk0> I have attempted setting different variations of the reboot parameter in grub
<jwitk0>  http://i.imgur.com/rvqWTsX.jpg    shows the console
<pezet91> hello, i want to install this 2 drivers: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man4/mrsas.4freebsd.html , http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man4/mfi.4freebsd.html , but I do not know how to do it :/ can someone help me?
<errakeshpd> please read "SYNOPSIS"
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu> !list
<ubottu> ubuntu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<safe_> Something must be wierd with my laptop when a freshly installed ubuntu-partition takes nearly triple the time it takes for windows 8 to boot. How can I troubleshoot?
<Ben64> safe_: not necessarily. windows 8 by default doesn't shut down, but hibernates
<PigeonWhisperer> safe_, what do you see when Ubuntu is loading? If it's the logo, press Escape to see every process that is started and possible error messages
<EriC^^> safe_: how long are we talking?
<safe_> PigeonWhisperer: It's all the things, from even showing the logo, to waiting for a black screen, to wait for lightdm
<Ubun> Hello
<safe_> EriC^^: Not super long, but around 20-25 sec and I have a i5 2.3 ghz
<Ubun> Anyone here
<Ubun> I have problem to upgrade 10.04
<safe_> On my desktop, it's hardly even 5 sec. Not on a SSD on either.
<Amm0n> safe_, ubuntu 15.10 ?
<safe_> If anything my desktop is worse than my laptop.
<Ubun> no
<Ubun> 10.04
<safe_> Amm0n: Correct.
<Ubun> Please anyone!
<Amm0n> safe_, try: sudo systemd-analyze blame
<PigeonWhisperer> Amm0n, that is neat
<Amm0n> Ubun, 10.04 is EOL and i don't know if there is a sane way to upgrade.. I'd recommand to backup data and fresh install 14.04 or wait for 16.04
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ubun> sure
<Ubun> but what to do with data
<Ubun> ?
<safe_> Amm0n: modemmanager.service, apparmor.service, plymouth-quit-wait.service and gpu-manager.service have the biggest differences between them
<safe_> about 2-3 seconds each
<safe_> maybe that's normal?
<Ubun> its server
<Ubun> crazy
<Amm0n> safe_, sounds ok to me
<Ubun> its 10.04 lts
<Ubun> lucid
<lilibox> hi
<Ubun> hi
<safe_> Amm0n: Hm, what is slowing down between me pressing ubuntu on grub and until I can login?
<Ubun> can I paste?
<Amm0n> Ubun, move the data to another partition, backup local or encrypt and backup in a cloud
<Ubun> its raid!
<Ubun> so must be solution
<Ubun> how to upgrade
<lilibox> i installed the latest ubuntu on friends old notebook, and i kinda forgot he wants to use such obsolete devices, like inkjet to print on medium called paper :)
<lilibox> i am looking for the latest drivers, he had issue with color print
<lilibox> seems like each color is printed in different height
<safe_> Hm, could plymouth maybe be the culprit in some way? Is it safe to uninstall per usual?
<hateball> lilibox: Do you have a printer model?
<Amm0n> Ubun, you should have/choose an backup strategy and for eolupgrade see the link from hateball
<lilibox> any solution for my problem? anyway he successuly adapted ubuntu, he came from windows and he is bus driver :)
<PigeonWhisperer> Amm0n, Is there an equivalent command to systemd-analyze blame for 14.04 (upstart?)
<Ubun> sure
<lilibox> hateball wait, will ask him
<Ubun> but no explaine there
<Ubun> its older
<Ubun> === Command terminated with exit status 1
<lilibox> hateball: some Epson brand, inkjet
<lilibox> details are on way
<Ubun> what is the problem?
<craptalk> how to speed up my linux performance?
<hateball> craptalk: Could you be more specific?
<afrokarlsson> tere isane siiamikaksik ühines 2 poisist, kui nad sõid ära viis tüdrukut, nii et ta isa kaotas 5 muna, emane siiamikaksik ühines, kui 2 tüdrukut, sõid ära ühelt poisilt ühe, teiselt poisilt 2, kolmandalt 3, neljandalt 4, viiendalt viis ja kuuenda jätsid terveks
<Ubun> anyone
<craptalk> ubuntu mate 15.04 with 50gb hardisk dedicated for ubuntu, 1,7 gb ram, also intel core 2 duo chip
<hateball> lilibox: I'm not familiar with epson, but if you have a model at least it is google-able
<hateball> craptalk: Those are your specs, but what are you looking to speed up? Startup times? 3D performance?
<Amm0n> PigeonWhisperer, i don't think so^
<PigeonWhisperer> Amm0n, thx, too bad
<Ispira> eyy
<Ispira> I got my mother's laptop here running ubuntu 15.10, unfortunately I've got to install windows 10 beside it for specific software use
<Ispira> what's the simplest/safest way to resize the main filesystem (mounted on /, /boot is on a separate partition) to make room for microsoft's behemoth? Live USB and Gparted resize?
<Ben64> Ispira: yes but the windows installer doesn't play nice
<Ben64> maybe you'd have better results running windows in virtualbox?
<Ispira> I want a long term solution
<Ispira> and i can't register window 10 in vbox without buying a new license
<Ben64> yes you can
<Ispira> im aware i have to gfix grub afterwards if that's your point
<Ispira> Ben64: How? The 10 is OEM alreasdy registerd to the laptop
<Ben64> Ispira: you call microsoft
<Ispira> sorry for the typos, typing with my hands angled over a laptop
<Ben64> oh oem
<Ubun> anyone
<Ubun> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 12
<Ubun> ?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | Ubun , maybe fresh install 14.04 or wait for 16.04?
<ubottu> Ubun , maybe fresh install 14.04 or wait for 16.04?: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<craptalk> when i try to play video from the terminal[and watching on it] using mplayer, it has its blurry image? why?
<craptalk> is it incompatible?
<Ben64> craptalk: what do you mean terminal
<lilibox> hateball: he said: I though Epson SX 435
<craptalk> Ben64: ubuntu terminal
<Ben64> craptalk: right... like video using text only?
<craptalk> Ben64: text only? it is like you watching in other video player, but it is in the terminal
<Ben64> craptalk: take a screenshot, or get a lot more specific
<craptalk> i will wait
<k1l_> craptalk: do you mean ascii mode?
<EriC^^> i think he just means he's launching it from the terminal
<kunok> has anyone successfully managed to install photoshop on ubuntu 14?
<Ben64> EriC^^: that's what i was trying to determine
<EriC^^> yeah
<Ben64> it's still unclear
<craptalk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/383997/how-to-open-text-video-or-picture-files-via-terminal
<k1l_> kunok: since they dont ship a linux version see wine
<k1l_> !wine | kunok
<ubottu> kunok: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<kunok> already went trough that
<kunok> so i ask
<craptalk> basically, you watch it in terminal, no the one when you run vlc filename.avi , it will just open its video plyer
<kunok> has anyone managed to successfuly install photoshop via wine that works well?
<Ben64> craptalk: do you have a graphical user interface
<craptalk> i run mplayer -vo filename.avi then it pops up another terminal acting like video player
<craptalk> Ben64: i do have it of course, i just wanna know this way
<Ben64> craptalk: why
<craptalk> Ben64: cause it matters for my reasearch
<Ben64> what are you researching that requires playing videos in the silliest way possible
<mabus> kunok: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<craptalk> Ben64: because playing videos in the best way possible is now common and just in case you have so much old computer with so low resources, you can use this way since mplayer worth only less than 3 mb
<Ben64> craptalk: no, it's actually worse for performance
<craptalk> Ben64: tell me why?
<akkonrad> how can I force to close CLOSE_WAIT connections from tcp6 (netstat results)
<kunok> mabus: can you confirm that you successfuly managed to install it  that way?
<Ben64> because you're trying to push video to the framebuffer directly
<PigeonWhisperer> craptalk, which video option are you passing after -vo ^
<kunok> mabus: i mean, have you, yourself, managed to install it ?
<k1l_> craptalk: -vo is for video driver. what do you select there?
<mabus> kunok: thats the first result for "photoshop on wine" and lists the different versions and how well they work with wine (and what wine version). you wont find many people who have done this because why would you? anyone else would use gimp when on linux
<hateball> lilibox: did you just plug and play the printer? because epson appears to provide drivers http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=SV&CN2=&DSCMI=43797&DSCCHK=403576b872cd841919ef6f7b5cd4bdbe02bfcc9e
<Ben64> craptalk: run "DISPLAY= mplayer -vo caca <path to video>" for the most ridiculous way to view video in terminal
<Ben64> kunok: check the appdb, follow the steps there
<kunok> mabus: you see, i already searched google alot about this topic, watched many videos and tried to install various versions. mostly they would return error. i even managed to install one version, but fonts were broken which made program totally not usable
<hateball> kunok: You were given a suggestion to ask in #winehq
<kunok> mabus: that is why i ask, if you managed to install it by first hand
<PigeonWhisperer> mplayer -vo matrixview filename.mp4
<k1l_> kunok: this is not helping you or anyone else. so please see the winedb entry and for issues ask in #winehq
<craptalk> Ben64: you are right, but i dont see the heavy point here, it is mainly designed to avoid such bigger resources like using other apps to run some file, and when it is indeed accessing directly through, is it much to cost the oeverall performance?
<Amm0n> kunok, use a vm for photoshop or give krita a try
<kunok> I guess I will go with VM
<Ben64> craptalk: no because it has to push the video frame by frame, no hardware support at all
<hateball> Ben64, kunok: If one is looking to play video on low resource systems, why not do it in framebuffer and ditch X?
<kunok> hateball: i think you tagged wrong person, i asked about photoshop not videos
<hateball> kunok: Correct! My bad
<lilibox> hateball: yes, i did it, no luck, i installed some driver, it seems like it worked fine, but color print is messed :(
<hateball> craptalk: ^
<lilibox> if you want print just black and white only, everything works nice
<hateball> lilibox: Sorry I am not of much help, I only use HP printers since they tend to "just work".
<martin4> If I have a problem with an archive repo, who should I contact? It is the swedish archive repo
<Ben64> martin4: pastebin the problem
<lilibox> hateball: ok, now, i did fast page you sent me research and it looks interesting and promissing :)
<martin4> Ben64: It's during installation of ubuntu mini 14.04. I have a syslog
<lilibox> i didn't find this page before, thank you for provide me this link
<hateball> lilibox: Good luck
<lilibox> will try work with it and let you tell my result
<Guest11524> Hi all
<hemlockii> hello, i was trying to boot my one month old ubuntu laptop today as usual but had an unusual error. says something about fatal error during GPU init. Here's a screenshot http://oi64.tinypic.com/2jakzzn.jpg
<hemlockii> And it drops to an initramfs shell. Can anybody help?
<craptalk> is there any harvestmoon type of game that running on linux originally? or should i use ps emu? or does linux even have ps emu?
<stukdev> i've a folder mount by nfs protocol, how can i change the default permission of file,directory creation?
<hemlockii> I should add the same pc is dual boot and can boot windows without issue
<pezet91> hello, i add to my server LSI MegaRAID SAS-MFI device - with LSI SAS3008, it need a mrsas driver (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man4/mrsas.4freebsd.html)
<pezet91> how install mrsas driver to kernel without recompillation kernel?
<craptalk> in windows we have localdisk C that stores all of its system data and applications, where does the linux keep it?
<pezet91>  /home
<pezet91> craptalk: /home
<jushur>  more like /
<hemlockii> yes, its called root
<Myrtti> craptalk: it keeps it in the local disk, in separate directories (which may or may not be on the same partition/disk) - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_filesystem
<pezet91> hello, i add to my server LSI MegaRAID SAS-MFI device - with LSI SAS3008, it need a mrsas driver (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man4/mrsas.4freebsd.html)
<pezet91> how install mrsas driver to kernel without recompillation kernel?
<jushur> !patience | pezet91
<ubottu> pezet91: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pezet91> sorry guys :/
<pezet91> equipment from Fujitsu is unbearable
<Ubun> help
<Ubun> !
<k1l_> !details | Ubun
<ubottu> Ubun: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mia_> hey all
<mia_> i am trying to install ubuntu 14.4 lts to my mackbook pro from 2009
<mia_> I bought a brand new hard disc
<mia_> should I do anything else
<mia_> I don't ant dual boot with osx
<mia_> I don't have a hd with osx installed anymore
<pixern> :) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<pixern> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<mia_> I've tried installing to the hd but its problematic, it never boots the installed ubuntu :(
<pixern> ,.:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<pixern> _:) The OP k1l is a filthy c unt. :) his mother will die from breast cancer soon. S atan make this so :) his w h ore mother will be F UC KED in hell by jesus and the PrOpHeT Muhammad. they both F UCK pigs like her :) :)  The moderator k1l is a C U NT :)  :)㋛
<pixern> :)
<pixern> sorry
<mia_> any help is appreciated
<mia_> anyone around?
<mia_> this place seems extremely silent today
<k1l_> mia_: see this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<mia_> k1l_: I checked that not much help
<mia_> most of the stuff is out of date
<mia_> you linked me the same yesterday as well and I told the same
<k1l_> what did you try? what didnt work? what is the error?
<k1l_> "my car is broken" doesnt help anyone fixing it
<Matas> Hi. Having problem connecting to ftp server. I have Two machines on same network running Ubuntu 14.04 on VM on Windows 10 machines. From one when I try to connect I get 421 service not avaliable. From other works ok so it shouln't be ftp server problem.
<Matas> what could be causing it?
<mia_> k1l_: i created a usb live disk, installed ubuntu from there, everything worked perfectly till the installation is done
<mia_> but when I start the laptop once again its just stuck at a purple screen
<mia_> nothing else
<hemlockii> Nobody here understands what may be causing a drop to initramfs shell during boot?
<k1l_> mia_: look at the specific howto for your laptop if that needs some special booting parameter
<nullius> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mia_> k1l_: mine is 5.5 there is nothing specific
<k1l_> !nomodeset | mia_ try this
<ubottu> mia_ try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Thordinor> When i try to install ubuntu on my windows 10 laptop i get the error message 0x000007b at bootup from the usb. I cant boot it up to install it. What can i do?.
<nullius> You could try a cd rom image
<Thordinor> Dont have cdrom on that laptop
<Thordinor> Its something about the bootloader is missing a file. Windows works 100 % but i cant boot up the ubuntu installer.
<nullius> What did you use to create the bootable usb? I'd reformat and use another tool to create it
<nullius> making sure the bootflag is set
<Thordinor> nullius: i used Pen Drive Linux USB installer with the ubuntu.iso i downloaded everything from ubuntu.com
<Thorax2015> Thordinor, Try using rufus instead. The Pen Drive Linux USB program is utterly useless
<nullius> i'have had issues with it in the past
<ghostmag> Hello - I am new to Ubuntu and am not able to visit every website. I am using Chrome and some sites just doesn't work sometimes. Sometimes even all. Right now I can not join every IRC Server because of that problem. Any suggestions?
<Thorax2015> ghostmag, Are you able to on another PC/OS?
<ghostmag> Yes, and it works on other systems
<Thordinor> nullius: do you remember the fix for It ?. i am going to try to make a new installation usb. but i cant understand that it is beacuse of that.
<ghostmag> but I am not able to switch OSs on this system right now
<Thordinor> I have used this usb pen for another computer with no problem
<ghostmag> Thorax2015: Two days ago I used Windows on this PC and it just worked fine
<Thorax2015> Thordinor, Sometimes it works, others it doesnt. Have a look at rufus. It pretty much just works
<Thordinor> .OKi :)
<Thorax2015> ghostmag, Can you try some different browsers? Or reset chrome?
<Thorax2015> Hmm... you say its not just in chrome though
<ghostmag> Thorax2015: I am using IRC with Byrd IRC client as an Chrome App, so it may be just in Chrome
<Thorax2015> hmmm... Try factory reset chrome, try another browser, try another irc client. HexChat is a very good irc client
<Thorax2015> Its on the ubuntu software centre too
<ilevd> Hello, how many mb Ubuntu takes after init/restart? Mint takes about 345 mb.
<ghostmag> I will try that. Right now it works just fine again
<ghostmag> Chrome is always able to reach my fritz.box, but there problem is just with other websites
<ghostmag> Thanx for the help, Thorax2015
<ghostmag> Right now, my only problem with Ubuntu is the missing possibility to change the speed of my cursor
<ghostmag> I think it's a bug in Ubuntu 14.04, does anyone have a fix for that?
<Thorax2015> ghostmag, Im using 15.10 so im not sure. But you should just be able to go to settings and then mouse/touchpad to adjust it
<mia_> k1l_: I^ve been trying to do what is written here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<mia_> k1l_: I didn't understand the partition manager case
<ghostmag> Thorax2015: Sadly, that's not possible. There is no option to do that. I am just able to change the speed of douleclick
<Thorax2015> ghostmag, You may just be able to do it via dconf. I'm grabbing it now myself, I will let you know if you like
<ghostmag> That would be cool. I am just able to fix the issue with the help of the terminal right now
<ghostmag> For example: "xset m "ZNumberA"."NumberB" 0"
<ghostmag> but when I restart the system it is gone
<ghostmag> Damn it, I just tried to look through the settings and now I changed the color of the whole Desktop :D
<ghostmag> Settings -> Colors -> wanted to try out, what it is and now everything is changed
<ghostmag> I'll try to reboot
<floka> hello guys
<mia_> where should I download ubuntu 16.04
<mia_> I want to to test it
<floka> I get this error etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 34: subnet 172.17.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask
<floka> how to fix it?
<ghostmag> Damn it, did not work >_>
<bezaban> network declaration? 172.17.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0
<popey> mia_: see #ubuntu+1
<ghostmag> Anybody here in great knowledege of the "Color" settings and is able to help? I just clicked random stuff and now my Desktop looks coloured
<floka> dhsp range is from 100 till 150
<mia_> thanks popey -- I checked that channel this morning but it was very empty
<mia_> I didn't get any answers
<mia_> that's why I'm asking here
<floka> bezaban: I do not uderstand you
<floka> why network mask is wrong?
<floka> what network mask should I put for dhcp server ip 172.17.1.100 and dhcp range 172.17.1.100 - 172.17.1.150
<bezaban> floka: you define the network using the network address (in this case 172.17.1.0)
<floka> why is that?
<bezaban> floka: the dhcp range is defined using the range keyword within that block
<bezaban> becasue that is how you specify networks
<bezaban> it needs to know how to listen to broadcasts etc
<bezaban> which it derives from the network address and mask
<ghostmag> gotit
<popey> mia_: what model of macbook is it?
<mia_> its 5.5, or, mid 2009 macbook pro
<floka> i thought network address is the IP of the dhcp server
<popey> ooh, that's quite old
<mia_> popey: yeah sadly
<mia_> live disk works without any problems though
<mia_> I can boot it through the usb
<popey> mia_: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Trusty  ?
<mia_> and it works, but when I instlall, it's problematic
<popey> oh, 5,1, sorry.
<popey> mia_: what video card does the 5,5 have?
<mia_> Hm I have no idea frankly
<popey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid#Video_.26_Effects_.28Compiz.29 suggests it's nvidia
<mia_> popey: I was following your link, and in connection, this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<mia_> I did the stuff I have to do in gparted
<popey> yeah, worth looking through those pages, although they're a bit dated
<floka> when I changed the network address to the one you gave, me bezaban, 172.17.1.0 dhcp server started
<mia_> well right now when I restart my macbook its waiting on a purple page for a while then gives me a black screen with busybox text
<mia_> and in the end initramfs
<floka> in ifconfig I have set ip of the interface running dhcp server to be 172.17.1.100
<mia_> I can do help and use other commands but I dont have any ideas about any of them
<mia_> yes nvidia it is, then
<k1l_> mia_: did nomodeset help?
<mia_> k1l_: I don't know where to set that command
<floka> bezaban: thank you, but I still dont get it, how network address can be ending on 0
<mia_> k1l_: I as getting stuck at a purple screen before, now I can get past that though
<k1l_> mia_: the bot linked you a howto
<mia_> so I don2t think this is a screen related issue
<mia_> k1l_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 this is what the bot linked
<bezaban> floka: it's basic subnetting, but yes. More so, .0 will even be a valid address for a device in a larger subnet (but not handled well by some stuff)
<k1l_> mia_: yes, did you do this in grub?
<mia_> so where exactly I set thouse options
<mia_> I dont know what a grub is
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mia_> k1l_: sorry, I'm very, very new
<bezaban> but for a regular /24 subnet. 10.0.0.0 = network address and 10.0.0.255 = broadcast
<bezaban> mask 255.255.255.0
<k1l_> grub is a bootloader for ubuntu. but on only-ubuntu systems its hidden by default. you need to press a key after the bios to make it appear. there you can change the nomodeset parameter so the linux kernel tries another modus to start.
<mia_> the weird thing is fedora jsut installs and works perfectly but I want ubuntu :(
<mia_> k1l_: I dont see any boot
<k1l_> most times its left shift key to press to see grub.
<popey> yeah, hold left shift as soon as you hear the apple bong!
<mia_> when I open my computer its just a purple screen, waits a bit, then the initramfs page
<mia_> hmm let me restart
<k1l_> mia_: waaaaaay before the purple screen
<mia_> yeah it ays gnu grub
<mia_> and I have two options ubuntu and advanced options for ubuntu
<popey> great!
<k1l_> there press e to edit the ubuntu entry
<mia_> OH
<mia_> OKAY lets see
<k1l_> mia_: that is btw all explained in the link tha bot gave you.
<mia_> Okay perfect, setparams ubuntu
<floka> bezaban:  should I change the ip of the interface running dhcp server from 172.17.1.100 to 172.17.1.0 ?
<mia_> maybe I have to look more carefully next time
<mia_> im a bit impatient
<k1l_> mia_: How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<floka> bezaban:  should I change the ip of the interface running dhcp server from 172.17.1.100 to 172.17.1.0 ?
<mia_> k1l_: popey okay here is the problem, I cant do ctrl x
<bezaban> floka: no!
<mia_> it just types xwhen I do ctrl x
<bezaban> floka: in a /24 .0 is not a valid host address.
<floka> so the term network address in dhcp configuration is not the network ip address of the network card
<bezaban> floka: no :) it's a way to define the range/size of the network
<mia_> oh f10 did it as well
<mia_> lets see its purple screen now
<mia_> waiting
<floka> I see
<floka> thank you bezaban
<bezaban> floka: not used very often on servers, but encountered a fair bit in networking
<mia_> k1l_: popey --- nomodeset didnt work
<bezaban> floka: no problem :)
<linuxuz3r> whois kazuka
<mia_> popey and k1l_ ok I'm out of optiosn now?
<mia_> what should I do
<miillenium> hu guys..does anyone know how to disable monitor mode
<miillenium> ?
<popey> mia_: sorry, I don't know. I don't have an old mac to test on.
<mia_> :( okay
<mia_> what should I do in this case
<k1l_> you could load a livecd/usb and mount the disk and look at the syslog in /var/log/ to see what the error is
<ghostmag> Anybody here familiar with Chrome Remote Desktop?
<ghostmag> I was able to add my ubuntu system to make it accessible, but when I access it, it just shows me the desk
<ghostmag> no locker in the left
<ghostmag> so i am able to use terminal commands, but I want to see the applications I installed
<wsdjeg> anyone use neovim in ubuntu 16.04?
<wsdjeg> here is an issue about the gnome-terminal
<lotuspsychje> wsdjeg: #ubuntu+1 for xenial
<k1l_> wsdjeg: for 16.04 issues please ask in #ubuntu+1 until its release. and think about filing a bug or contributing to an existing onw
<UTAN_dev> Hey all,I have two machines. On the first, `less` behaves the same whether the opened file is short or not -- it replaces my current bash session with its output and, when I quit, it restores the bash session on my screen. On the second, if the file is less than a screenful, less simply outputs the file like `cat` would.
<UTAN_dev> How can I make less operate on the second machine as it does on the first?
<wsdjeg> thanks,just know there is a channal named ubuntu+1
<wsdjeg> bey
<MonkeyDust> UTAN_dev  less lets you scroll up and down, cat doesnt ... so if the file is shorter than one screen, you don't have to scroll up and down
<UTAN_dev> MonkeyDust: I understand that. My problem is that, on machine 2, short files make less generate output as part of my bash session. I want less to work on a totally different screen than my bash session.
<UTAN_dev> i.e. if I wanted to pollute my bash session with the content of a short file I'm checking, I'd simply use cat. But with less, I can check a file and, when it returns to my bash session, the only trace is the one-line less command I just ran.
<MonkeyDust> UTAN_dev  a new terminal tab comes to mind (ctrl shift t)
<MonkeyDust> UTAN_dev  or even a 'screen' session, so you can use split screens
<UTAN_dev> I can't use Ctrl+T on the second machine, and I'd like to have the same behaviour on both machines so I don't have to mentally context-switch
<UTAN_dev> The first machine does have LESSOPEN and LESSCLOSE env vars defined, which the second one doesn't. There's a difference in the environments, but I'll try duplicating that on the second.
<rostyk> Hi there
<meaning> hi there. I have a small question regarding wget...I'd like to use it to grab download links recursively  and generate a list inside a text file
<meaning> thing is there are many links and I only want to list the ones coming from a specific host
<UTAN_dev> Setting LESSOPEN='| /usr/bin/lesspipe.sh %s' and LESSCLOSE='/usr/bin/lesspipe.sh %s %s' on the second machine had no effect, so I'm still windering where to look to explain the difference in `less` behaviour (outputting as part of the normal bash session on short files)
<meaning> do anyone know if I can put a filter in wget command ?
<wsdjeg> meaning: I use neovim's job-feature run wget
<wsdjeg> just filter the list in a file
<meaning> hm true
<meaning> so your advice would be to list all links
<meaning> and then use neovim to edit / filter the output file
<meaning> ?
<wsdjeg> yes,also you can use other tools
<rostyk> I was trying to install Insync from official web page, but during that it desides to suddently wipe out my python alongside with vlc and kodi 16, how can I revert changes now?
<meaning> wsdjeg: true, I didn't think about doing that
<meaning> actually the idea was to put a filter directly in wget
<k1l_> meaning: that sounds like bash scripting with find or awk/sed with regular expressions.
<meaning> something like "only show me the output that countains "http://www.blablabla.com"
<meaning> and write it to a file
<meaning> but you'r right
<meaning> that will do the trick
<MonkeyDust> UTAN_dev  "less simply outputs the file like `cat` would" ... sure there's no alias that replaces less with cat ?
<UTAN_dev> MonkeyDust: I just checked and no alias contains "less". And on files longer than a screenful, less does behave the way I want.
<afrokarlsson> väga hästi saetud
<MonkeyDust> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<UTAN_dev> I'll email tech support and ask them if there's anything funny about altscreen behaviour. Thanks MonkeyDust and enjoy your day.
<MonkeyDust> UTAN_dev  good luck
<afrokarlsson> tere
<MonkeyDust> afrokarlsson  this is the ubuntu support channel
<cavecanem> hello there, i'm using speedtest-cli but it's not accurate at all. Do anyone know about a similar tool to use with terminal?
<sine0> ok im loving ubuntu but I just cant get on with the _ [] X being at the top left and also the bar on the left. I would like a desktop that is similar not in look but function to windows please, any suggestions
<aryklein> cavecanem: for download, the best speed test is download some file with torrent
<ghodan> Hi guys, Newbie question:  What is the difference in Ubuntu + installing KDE , and Kubuntu? (Also applies to its other desktop flavors)
<cfhowlett> ghodan, kubuntu = kde + other default apps.   ubuntu + kde != kubuntu
<naise1> sine0: take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<ghodan> "other default apps"  that are not in Ubuntu?
<pezet91> anyone can install Megaraid SAS controller on ubuntu?
<Magentium> Hello fellow Ubuntu users :D
<naise1> ghodan: other default apps you must install manually
<cfhowlett> not installed in ubuntu but available ghodan
<cfhowlett> ghodan, in fact: sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop will add kubuntu experience to your ubuntu
<holdsworth> my metasploit installation fails on wine32 :(
<naise1> sine0: you might like Kubuntu so I recommend taking a look at that
<k1l_> ghodan: its about the preinstalled packages/apps.
<holdsworth> is anyone familiar with that problem?
<MonkeyDust> !find metasploit
<ubottu> File metasploit found in nmap, sqlmap, w3af-console
<pezet91> !find megaraid_sas
<ubottu> File megaraid_sas found in linux-image-4.2.0-16-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-17-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-18-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-19-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-21-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-23-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-25-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-27-lowlatency, linux-image-4.2.0-30-lowlatency (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=megaraid_sas&mode=&suite=w
<pezet91> !find mrsas
<ubottu> File mrsas found in freebsd-manpages
<jushur> holdsworth: you are joking right? this is not #windows or #wine
<holdsworth> jushur: this is an ubuntu related problem...
<cfhowlett> holdsworth, more accurately, it's a wine probleb
<cfhowlett> *problem*
<jushur> holdsworth: you are installing it with apt-get?
<holdsworth> jushur: in the script it uses sudo apt-get install wine32 and it fails
<ghodan> thx
<holdsworth> I have changed in the scrip the following `sudo apt-get install -y wine32` to `sudo apt-get install -y --force-yes wine32`
<jushur> holdsworth: what script?
<holdsworth> jushur: from their git repo
<MonkeyDust> holdsworth  start from the beginning, what are you doing, changed, what goes wrong etc
<pezet91> is a new megaraid_sas driver in official repo for ubuntu?
<mygan> Anyone know if i can get a keycode or something from my lenovo yoga 3 14 when i rotate my screen to/from tablet mode?
<cfhowlett> mygan, should appear in dmesg
<holdsworth> MonkeyDust: https://github.com/rapid7/metasploit-framework/wiki/Nightly-Installers <- I followed these instructions
<holdsworth> MonkeyDust: and then it said that it doesn't find such package as wine32, so I added an unofficial repository that contains wine32
<holdsworth> MonkeyDust: then it said that it cannot install because the package is not authenticated
<MonkeyDust> holdsworth  don't address me, address the channel
<holdsworth> so I had done sudo apt-key update
<holdsworth> MonkeyDust: ok, sorry
<holdsworth> I will pastebin the error in a moment
<pezet91> anyone can install Megaraid SAS controller on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: is this for an ubuntu server?
<pezet91> yes, of course
<pezet91> :]
<lotuspsychje> pezet91: i think the #ubuntu-server guys might have more experience on this
<pezet91> ok
<marcony> hello i have problem with flash player in browser.just installed ubuntu 16.04
<marcony> maybe somebody can help?
<kkk123321> Hi. I am trying to install restricted addibs  Ubuntu 14.04 ,. I got this error. Kindly help http://paste.ubuntu.com/15347394/
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | marcony
<ubottu> marcony: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<kkk123321> and I'm not even able to install additional hardware
<kkk123321> kindly help anyone with this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/15347394/
<cfhowlett> !patience | kkk123321
<ubottu> kkk123321: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bluefive> "I had a computer full of encrypted data defeat police forensics after a 2008 raid on my house, so I always encrypt any computer that will ever work with my photos, videos, or other material. I won't even go online with an unencrypted machine except by running the browser entirely in RAM the way a live disk does it."
<bluefive> What do you think of this?
<MonkeyDust> bluefive  #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> bluefive, completely off topic
<cfhowlett> and obsolete
<bluefive> Obsolete how?
<CustosL1men> hi
<cfhowlett> bluefive, ask #ubuntu-offtop;ic
<popey> well, it's not a question for one.
<lyze> Heyho, I've formatted a usb stick with 2 partitions … ext4 and fat32 … for linux and windows use distinctively. However whenever I plug the stick into the windows computer it will show as usb stick but without space. Whenever I click it I need to reformat it to access it. Did I do something wrong?
<cfhowlett> yep
<lyze> What?
<cfhowlett> lyze, format the entire disk as fat32.  you can store linux files on it.  ext4 is the for the linux filesystem
<lyze> cfhowlett: isn't there a solution to have both partitions on a stick? I kinda want to have a "secret ext4" partition on it which windows users can't access …  want to distinct private (linux) stuff with school (windows) stuff
<lyze> Or a different example of usage would be: use one partition as live cd where the other one is data.
<Rochvellon> you can encrypt files and folders whom you don't want to be read from others
<holdsworth> http://pastebin.com/fbnvSif5
<akik> wasn't there some limit with usb sticks and which partitions are shown in windows?
<k1l_> holdsworth: you are mixing debian repos there with ubuntu. decide what you want to use: debian or ubuntu. dont use both
<holdsworth> k1l_: I want ubuntu..
<k1l_> then dont use debian repos. that is meant to break the packagesystem due to depency errors. like you get there
<akik> lyze: can you try creating the fat32 partition first and after that a ext4 partition?
<bluefive> "is the support for AES-NI hardware acceleration compiled into the kernel ? "
<bluefive> Any answer to this?
<holdsworth> k1l_: where can I find this package? (wine32) ?
<lyze> akik: Ah thank you, I#ll give that a try!
<k1l_> holdsworth: why "wine32"?
<holdsworth> k1l_: for metasploit
<akik> lyze: i'll try that too
<vincent42> hi all in ubuntu 14.04 , btrfs property command seems to be missing
<Hypatia41> Can anyone recommend a good VNC client?
<vincent42> how to see attributes of a filesystem or file ? (for example how do I know if nocow is set on a file ?)
<k1l_> holdsworth: are you following a wrong howto? like one for debian?
<bluefive> Hey guys.
<bluefive> If I am using a mini PC where heat dissipation is a significant issue because I don't want the fan running at high RPM, should I definitely avoid disk encryption?
<holdsworth> k1l_: nope, it was supposed to work out but it is generally designed first for kali linux, since I am running ubuntu they don't bother checking the installation so I will need to find the appropiate repository/s to add
<k1l_> holdsworth: wrong. kali uses debian
<holdsworth> k1l_: this installation process was supposed to fit other machines which are not debian
<Dron> Hypatia41: I am using UltraVNC, my colleaugue TightVNC
<Dron> Can anyone familiar with systemd clear some moment for me? Can I tune logging to hold logs not for amount of data, but hold records for last N days? Not found anything about this moment. Thanks.
<Hypatia41> Dron: thanks
<bluefive> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption
<bluefive> Why is there no warning about performance overhead?
<akik> lyze: it works that way. i split a 4 gig usb stick in two, first a 2 gig ntfs and after that a 2 gig ext3
<lyze> akik: Ah thank you for that information! Was driving home so I got pretty excited when I heared you and that htere's a way to do it :)
<akik> lyze: don't text and drive :)
<lyze> akik: bus c:
<Pici> lyze: especially if you're driving a bus!
<lyze> Oh you >v< … shush
<akik> i think it was having multiple ntfs or fat partitions that windows can't handle
<negaduck> hello. how to install an unstable package from debian sid?
<k1l_> bluefive: ask the eff who made that article. maybe its just common sense, that encryption will add another layer of workload to the CPU and is best handled by CPUs supporting it
<Pici> negaduck: generally, you don't.
<bluefive> k1l_: Someone with a quad core i7 said he noticed major performance issues with encryption enabled.
<negaduck> Pici: I'm probably missing something. How to install this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vowpal-wabbit/8.1.1-1 &
<negaduck> Pici: it's in unstable, but I'm not sure how to install it
<floka> if an application window is too big is there a way to move it out of the screen so I can see other parts of it
<negaduck> I've found some info on how to install it in debian, but can't find info for ubuntu
<floka> I tried shift and lmb and then to move it , but it does not work
<akik> bluefive: i have an i3 processor and an ssd with fde. i really don't see a noticeable slowness
<k1l_> negaduck: its in 16.04 universe proposed but got buidling errors for all builds except 64bit. so maybe that still needs some tweaking
<Pici> k1l_: took the words out of my mouth
<jushur> i3 does not have the proper accel for encryption
<bluefive> jushur: What acel?
<bluefive> jushur: Some i3s come with AES-NI.
<k1l_> bluefive: did you look up some benchmarks already about FDE and ecryptfs etc? there is a difference in them and yes they all have an impact.
<k1l_> jushur: bluefive aes support.
<akik> bluefive: i have an Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz
<jushur> bluefive: give me an example if a i3 version that has aesni.
<jushur> if/of
<bluefive> i3 5005U has AES-NI.
<k1l_> negaduck: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vowpal-wabbit/  see this overview. the 8 version is only in 16.04 proposed. proposed is meant for the automatic testing. if you want 8 in another release you might want to look after a PPA (see the green link at the bottom) or build it yourself.
<Wisnia> hi how to move buttons from left to right?
<k1l_> Wisnia: on unity?
<xangua> Wisnia: if you mean in unity, you don't
<Wisnia> yes
<Wisnia> desktop
<Wisnia> ubuntu
<k1l_> Wisnia: that is not working anymore on unity
<bluefive> akik: I believe if you compared your system to one that is identical but not encrypted, you would be sorry you chose encryption.
<bluefive> akik: The overhead really is significant.
<chotaz`w> I've been trying to apply an SSL redirect on my little pet project, however I've stumbled on another problem. When I try to 'a2dissite dd.myproject.local' it tells me the said site doesn't exist, but I'm sure it's under /sites-enabled/ and that it does exist by that name. Am I overlooking something?
<bluefive> akik: Not noticeable unless you have a control but definitely significant.
<negaduck> k1l_: got it, thanks
<k1l_> bluefive: that is no news. so what is the issue now?
<akik> bluefive: i used this laptop without encryption before. but now i'm keeping it at a place that it might get stolen so i installed it with ubuntu's fde. it really can keep up with my work
<bluefive> Well, also for a laptop encryption can be bad because it's straining the components, causing more heat.
<bluefive> Your CPU really isn't very powerful.
<k1l_> bluefive: please put your general talks and thoughts into the offtopic channel. we try to focus on real technical support in here. and not the "what if" theories about hardware and encryption
<akik> i also have a virtualbox win8.1 vm on this box
<akik> the bigger problem for cpu is the windows modules installer worker which takes the cpu to hilt
<akik> to top. i don't know the right english words
<Wisnia> how to move buttons from left to right?
<k1l_> Wisnia: its not possible on unity anymore. the buttons are hardcoded to the left side.
<Wisnia> no movemnt?
<k1l_> try to use it that way. you will get used to it after some hours. or use another desktop if that is the most important thing for you. like xfce or mate.
<bluefive> k1l_: I found this:
<bluefive> "Under Ubuntu Linux, even for supported hardware, the Intel AES-NI capability is not taken advantage of when enabling its data encryption feature."
<bluefive> What do you make of this?
<cappe> i'm having serious problems with apt-get or dpkg reporting /var/lib/dpkg/status-open -- with no such file or directory, any ideas on this one? apt-get is completely broken
<mia_> hey all
<mia_> i've been trying to install and run ubuntu 15.10 on a 2009 macbook
<mia_> I'm always getting stuck at the initial screen, after a purple full screen image it never boots in
<mia_> but the unetbootin created usb stick works (as a live disk)
<mia_> can anyone guide me through
<mia_> I've also installed fedora to try out and it instantly worked eventhough ubuntu is much more user friendly
<mia_> when I prett alt as my macbook turns on I can see fedora but when I install ubuntu in the exact same way ther is no OS to be selected
<cappe> the error message of mine means I should check this serious problem with the developers...
<bluefive> "Interestingly, the PostMark performance is around 25% higher when *not* using the Intel AES-NI instruction set."
<mia_> should I configure it in a different way
<cappe> I need to install programs to fix this but since apt-get is corrupt I cant!
<cappe> I simply cant get the file /var/lib/dpkg/status-open to regenerate!
<mesam> hi all
<Wisnia> no possibility of moving theses buttons?
<Scunizi> cappe: if you created a separate /home partition when you installed, it makes it easy enough to re-install the base system without touching your data.
<ouroumov_> Wisnia, not using standard Ubuntu Desktop
<bluefive> "The Intel AES-NI support did not dramatically affect the performance of using Ubuntu home encryption, at least for this hardware/software configuration and benchmark workload. In some tests, loading the aesni-intel module even worsened the disk performance, but for the most part the difference was negligible. "
<ouroumov_> Wisnia, there are other desktops you can try such as the one used in Ubuntu MATE.
<mesam> i have ubuntu...my friend have ubuntu too...we are far from toghether..how can i share my desktop too see it for her?
<cappe> Scunizi: havent done that
<ouroumov_> bluefive, Aaron Toponce's blog is great but it's Off Topic
<frostschutz> bluefive, aes-ni works wonders for me, biggest performance gain for me when switching from an old C2D to Haswell i5...
<bluefive> frostschutz: You don't know it's the AES-NI that is responsible for that gain.
<bluefive> ouroumov_: But it's about Ubuntu home encryption.
<sevenup__> hola a todos
<Scunizi> cappe: if the dpkg issue isn't fixable, you could create a partition for your data, change the /home reference to that partition and then proceed with the reinstall.
<bluefive> ouroumov_: "This is a narrow set of disk-focused tests and from just a single hardware/software configuration, but it doesn't appear that the Intel AES-NI support is able to provide any advantage -- but in some cases, a disadvantage -- for the disk encryption performance in Ubuntu 11.10."
<frostschutz> bluefive, it is. no point discussing it ;)
<mesam> anybody cant help me?
<ouroumov_> bluefive, ok
<cappe> I really wanna fix this in the current system without reinstalling anything
<k1l_> bluefive: that statement is from 2011 right?
<bluefive> k1l_: Yes. What has changed since then?
<jushur> bluefive: why use home dir encryption? just use whole disk luks with aes? and the aesni will work?
<cappe> this is what I get when I try apt-get update
<cappe> Hit http://ftp.lysator.liu.se wily-backports/universe Translation-en Reading package lists... Error! E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory) E
<bluefive> jushur: Why is whole disk preferable? Home dir is a more elegant soln.
<cappe> it keeps reporting nonsence about /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cappe> I guess I need to reinstall dpkg?
<k1l_> bluefive: LUKS vs ecryptfs
<cappe> how? when I cannot use apt-get at all!
<bluefive> k1l_: So what makes LUKS preferable to ecryptfs?
<cappe> I had a clean install and at the very first boot this problem was present
<k1l_> look at the benchmarks on that site about those 2
<nicomachus> cappe: what version of ubuntu?
<cappe> 15.10
<Scunizi> cappe: that just means something goofed on install.. I'm googleing..
<bluefive> k1l_: www.phoronix.com
<bluefive> k1l_: This site?
<cappe> oki
<jushur> bluefive: i disagree on that, i use /boot on external hardware encrypted device. and full disk luks on the machine. and its blazingly fast on systems with aesni cpu support.
<bluefive> jushur: Really?
<bluefive> jushur: It's faster in your experience than the home dir encryption?
<jushur> bluefive: yes, greatly.
<bluefive> jushur: Are you sure the AES-NI on your CPU is having a beneficial effect?
<Thordinor> Trying to boot from my USB ubuntu installer but i get the message "Windows Boot Manager". File wubildr.mbr : Status 0x000007b
<bluefive> jushur: According to the benchmarks, AES-NI provides no improvement in some cases and decreased performance in others.
<Thordinor> So i cant install ubuntu on my laptop. what can i do about it ?
<k1l_> bluefive: it definetively does have a positive affect on encyption. no matter how many days you keep asking it
<bluefive> k1l_: Not what the 2011 benchmarks on phoronix show.
<k1l_> bluefive: _2011_
<jushur> bluefive: well i have noticed the heat issues on all systems that does not have aesni, basicly the cpu has to work so hard its fans are always at 100%
<Scunizi> cappe: 2 things to try.  Make a new user and try from there. 2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/659346/open-lock-file-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-21-is-a-directory
<k1l_> bluefive: since you dont believe us anyway please look up the kernel version and aes and encryption support build in. and look up the CPU used back then.
<cappe> ok, thanks for helping me out!
<k1l_> bluefive: but since you dont do all this but just say "i dont believe you" please stop asking in here
<bluefive> k11, You're saying significant changes have occurred since 2011?
<bluefive> AES-NI ***now*** makes a good difference?
<bluefive> Because in 2011 it was a net drag.
<ouroumov_> bluefive, the last post on pthree says with AES-NI there was a five-fold speedup.
<k1l_> bluefive: look it up. you want to know about it and dont trust users who have answered you very lenghly already for days.
<Anticom> Hi all
<bluefive> ouroumov_: Do you have a link?
<Anticom> Just to make sure: dd follows symlinks by default, right? so if i do `dd if=my-symlink of=some-destination` it won't copy the link but the actual file the link is pointing at, right?
<ouroumov_> "In this case, we see about a 5x performance improvement when using the AES-NI instruction set as compared to when not using it." - https://pthree.org/2016/03/08/linux-kernel-csprng-performance/
<k1l_> bluefive: buy that new CPU with aes support. but please stop asking the same questions over and over again
<bluefive> LOL. I don't need a new CPU. k11, I'm here for the Ubuntu support.
<Anticom> Anyone?
<Scunizi> Anticom: did you ask a question? All I saw was "Hi"..
<Anticom> Scunizi: <Anticom> Just to make sure: dd follows symlinks by default, right? so if i do `dd if=my-symlink of=some-destination` it won't copy the link but the actual file the link is pointing at, right?
<bluefive> k11, Well anyway, you're costing me a bunch of extra money and I doubt you're intending to compensate me.
<Scunizi> Anticom: sorry can't answer that one.
<bluefive> ouroumov_: Good URL.
<bluefive> Interesting to see Luke here.
<Luke> ?
<suxuanhua> ..
<frostschutz> Anticom, dd can't create symlinks, for that you have to use ln -s, cp -a, ..
<andreasd> Hi. The apt-get is nice and all, but some of the packages is realy (like really) outdated. So I have to download some by source, in case I don't want to use some 3 year old version. But where do I install the software? I am a bit confused to be honest. I know how to extract a tarball and all, but where do I install it, what directory?
<Anticom> frostschutz: i don't want to create symlinks. I want to know when i provide a symlink to if, whether dd copies the symlink itself or follows it and copies the file the link is pointing at
<frostschutz> Anticom, think about it
<Anticom> andreasd: Not really an answer to your question but you could look for ppa repos providing those packages
<ouroumov_> andreasd, you can do that in a directory in your home folder. I usually do that. You gotta pass some specific flags to ./configure and the other build systems
<Anticom> frostschutz: well in the manpage, therese a nofollow flag
<Anticom> hence i guess by default it does follow links
<Scunizi> andreasd: you might be better off with a prepackaged current version from a ppa that's done the compiling already.
<Thordinor> Trying to boot from my USB ubuntu installer but i get the message "Windows Boot Manager". File wubildr.mbr : Status 0x000007b. What is wrong, and what can i do to fix this ?
<Scunizi> andreasd: you might also read http://askubuntu.com/questions/140998/compiling-source-into-a-deb-package
<SchrodingersScat> !latest | andreasd
<ubottu> andreasd: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Scunizi> andreasd: g search for your program name and PPA..
<Anticom> Thordinor: maybe malfomed image on the thumb drive? Did you try copying the image to the usb stick again and retry?
<Thordinor> I tried it on another computer , and installed it fine.
<Thordinor> But on my laptop, it dont work. i have tried to make a new USB installation drive with a new image and new program. but same message.
<Scunizi> Thordinor: was the other computer it installed on older? and the laptop newer?
<Thordinor> No, laptop is Samsung 900x, and the other computer i have made myself.
<Thordinor> ANd its on the laptop there is a problem, it have been ubuntu on it before. but now its win10 and i want win10 + ubuntu on it
<Scunizi> Thordinor: most likely there's a switch in the BIOS to change. Sounds like "secure boot" or whatever it's called is on.
<andreasd> ubottu: I also aim for stability, and not for the most cutting edge features (which I probably won't be need after all). But when the Node.js in the package directory is version 0.10.25 and the current is 4.4.0 (And that's just the LTS), then I would say the one in the package directory is too old. But I will try to find a ppa that might have it.
<ubottu> andreasd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Thordinor> ANd its on the laptop there is a problem, it have been ubuntu on it before. but now its win10 and i want win10 + ubuntu on it
<Thordinor> Scunizi: Anticom do you guys have anny idea what i can do ?
<Scunizi> andreasd: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/chris_lea_nodejs
<Anticom> Thordinor: windows is still booting w/o the usb stick?
<Thordinor> Yes, no problem with the win10 .
<Anticom> ok, so mbr is not fried
<k1l_> is it some secureboot issue?
<Anticom> well did you check Scunizi recommendation?
<Thordinor> i got disconnected :S before i could read what he write
<Scunizi> Thordinor: most likely there's a switch in the BIOS to change. Sounds like "secure boot" or whatever it's called is on.
<teta> can somebody explain the meaning of this line? drwxrwxrwt.  21 root      root        4096 Mar 11 10:14 tmp                        what is the t.
<k1l_> Thordinor: are you sure you boot the usb in bios?
<Thordinor> Yes, and i have tried without it too
<Thordinor> yes
<k1l_> teta: its the permissions on that file/folder
<reisio> teta: how do you mean?
<Scunizi> teta: you have a directory owned by root in group root with world wide permisions.
<Anticom> teta: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<andreasd> Scunizi: Thanks alot. But that version is pretty much the same as I already got. I found out that is it not that old actually (the build is like a year old). The versioning done by Node.js is just really odd I think.
<Scunizi> andreasd: great. :)
<teta> k1l_: reisio Scunizi Anticom   shouldn't it be           drwxrwxrwx    21   root root
<teta> whats the meaning of that t.
<reisio> teta: sticky, & selinux
<Anticom> teta: did you even read the link i've send you?
<k1l_> Thordinor: are you trying to use wubi?
<reisio> teta: sticky is normal, selinux is something you've opted into
<Scunizi> teta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/432699/what-is-the-t-letter-in-the-output-of-ls-ld-tmp
<k1l_> Thordinor: sounds like you used wubi. dont use wubi that is not working anymore and is going to make a mess out of the system. make a proper isntall into native partitions
<Thordinor> k1l_:  tried that too. but i must come back later. i must go now. thnx for all the input guys. i will be back
<floka> hello guys, does wget have a config file somewhere?
<floka> I want to place option as a default one in wget so I do not need to type it every time
<reisio> floka: traditional ~/.wgetrc
<floka> ok
<reisio> that's where configs usually go, ~/.foorc
<reisio> although desktop apps are steadily moving to ~/.config/
<snowgoggles> teta: don't mess with that permission...it's meant for root and system use
<vinod> Kindly help me to download the package for offline installing xfce
<SchrodingersScat> floka: can check that bu using the manual, 'man wget' and then towards the bottom there's often "FILES"
<Scunizi> floka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346649/how-do-i-force-wget-to-use-a-proxy-server-without-modifying-system-files
<floka> no there is not config file in ~/.wget
<cappe> so, guys, Im very confused about this, my computer is called "it" and my user is "it" too. even though I added 2 user accounts with other names...
<SchrodingersScat> floka: you would likely need to create it, and it would be .wgetrc
<teta> snowgoggles: it's for a dir called /tmp      and I'm trying to use that dir as another user but I'm failing miserably
<cappe> am I on a hacked version of ubuntu or what is this?
<Scunizi> cappe: log out of user "it" and into other user.
<snowgoggles> teta: please reread what I said...it's not for non-root use
<teta> strange
<cappe> Ill give it a shot!
<cappe> I have no other users at all! and account named "it" has no password neither has software-center?! I can simply download programs without any password!
<floka> I created .wgetrc in home but it gives me error.I want to add this option as a default one --no-check-certificate
<floka> what is the syntax to do that?
<mesam> i have ubuntu...my friend have ubuntu too...we are far from toghether..how can i share my desktop too see it for her?
<cappe> guys, I'm afraid a copy of ubuntu 15.10 is hacked, and I downloaded it from your own mirrors
<reisio> mesam: as a one-off, teamviewer could be worse
<reisio> cappe: oh yeah, what makes you afraid of that?
<cappe> I have typed that
<Scunizi> cappe: that's not a reasonable assumption. you can check the validity of the download with the md5 checksum
<cappe> ok
<cappe> tell me why I have a standard user named IT and the hostname too?
<cappe> I can access software-center without password
<mesam> <reisio> just i want show my terminal to her
<cappe> I can't add other accounts
<bluefive> Who is the user who said that AES-NI prevented the computer from running hot and the fan from being at 100%?
<bluefive> Where did he go?
<cappe> you know about the Linux MINT hack right__
<cappe> that could be the case
<mesam> <reisio> just i want show my terminal to her...teamviewer is not good for me
<cappe> I cant do anything about this, I have reported my findings though
<reisio> mesam: oh okay
<mesam> <reisio> what can i do? its neccessary for me
<reisio> mesam: checkout asciinema / showterm
<reisio> mesam: are you typing out '<reisio>' by hand?
<mesam> <reisio> no cpy it :)
<mesam> why?
<reisio> mesam: just type r-e-i, then TAB
<mesam> why?
<bluefive> that weasel ran away
<reisio> mesam: it's simpler
<mesam> reisio, tnx plz help me for share my terminal to show it to my friend
<reisio> mesam: https://showterm.io/
<floka> How to add an option as a default one in wgettc file?
<floka> I looked at some sample config of wget , could not find appropriate way to do it.Maybe the samples I saw are not full
<reisio> floka: so, if wget --foo-bar:baz does what you want, then you simply add '--foo-bar:baz' to ~/.wgetrc
<reisio> kind of an odd rc in that regard
<floka> I tried and I get error
<reisio> usually things are slightly more de-parameterized in rc files
<reisio> what error?
<floka> I want --no-check-certificate
<jushur> !patience | bluefive
<ubottu> bluefive: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reisio> okay, so add it
<reisio> bluefive: nobody said that
<floka> Syntax error in /home/gw/.wgetrc at line 1.
<jushur> bluefive: basicly dont expect instant responses..
<reisio> floka: pastebin your ~/.wgetrc
<floka> its just --no-check-cerificate line
<floka> nothing else
<reisio> floka: pastebin your ~/.wgetrc
<jushur> bluefive: what i said was that i noticed the fans on systems without aesni cpu support usually end up at 100% (mostly laptops) while using luks encryption.
<bluefive> Interesting.
<reisio> jushur: no you didn't
<bluefive> So AES-NI may not speed things up per se but frees up the processor?
<reisio> bluefive: it speeds things up over not having it
<floka> http://kickasspastes.com/13190/
<jushur> reisio: -bluefive: well i have noticed the heat issues on all systems that does not have aesni, basicly the cpu has to work so hard its fans are always at 100%
<bluefive> reisio: I'm not convined the speed gain is significant.
<floka> my wgetrc
<reisio> it doesn't make more taxing situations go faster than they would have ordinarily
<reisio> bluefive: I think you were told ages ago that a human being wouldn't necessarily notice either way
<reisio> jushur: sure sure
<reisio> s/I think //
<reisio> what an awful pastebin
<floka> I tried to download from https with that option on , disabled wgetrc, by renaming it I get another error OpenSSL: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure
<bluefive> jushur: So you compared an equivalent system with AES-NI to one without AES-NI?
<Mia> Hey all
<jushur> i have 40x office computers i maintain and about 200x laptops. and a few servers. all laptops run luks. and many of them do not have aesni.
<floka> ssl is broken or something else.
<Mia> can someone help me with my macbook ubuntu installation
<Mia> no matter what I tried I can't get past the meaningless purple screen
<reisio> floka: okay, so for that one, it's 'check_certificate = off'
<reisio> floka: don't ask me why wget has inconsistent rc syntax :p
<floka> how did you find it out man
<jushur> exactly all laptops exept the one running a custom coling system is running fans at 100% when no aesni is present.
<bluefive> And with AESNI the fans are off?
<jushur> not off, just not forced by monitoring tools to 100%
<floka> thanks reisio
<reisio> jushur: so all but the one with a significantly different hardware?
<reisio> s/ a //
<bluefive> jushur: Did you compare to non-encrypted to see if the fans run less on that vs encrypted with AES-NI?
<jushur> bluefive: all systems run coler without luks obviously. company policy is to run all with it tho even if its slow and makes for a lot of extra power used.
<bluefive> how much cooler?
<reisio> nothing like a nice pointlessly broad policy
<bluefive> is the difference between un-encrypted and luks with aes-ni about the same difference as between luks with aes-ni and luks without aes-ni?
<jushur> actually the policy specialy designed to not allow weakest link to be an attack vector..
<bluefive> some kind of herd immunity policy.
<jushur> the systems with aesni is still hotter when running luks. you cant get aroound this. as its still more cpu cycles etc that will need to be used.
<jushur> no luks is "cool" using luks those with aesni is not running cpu fans at 100% and those without is.
<bluefive> jushur: So fans with the LUKS + AESNI are how much more than without luks?
<snowgoggles> bluefive: you appear to be obsessed with this encryption topic...what is your actual concern?
<bluefive> snowgoggles: I'm doing research.
<bluefive> snowgoggles: No concern per se. It's technical research.
<snowgoggles> bluefive:  i believe that is what the internet is for...is this ubuntu related?
<DirtyCajun> I have been looking everywhere and have nothing that fixes this permenantly. I have a Virtual Server and kswapd0 is at 100 percent after a while. i dont have swap and do not want any. i did swappyness=0 but it still happens. does anyone know how to actually disable swap?
<DirtyCajun> im using 15.10
<snowgoggles> DirtyCajun:  why disable swap?
<DirtyCajun> because it caps the cpu at 100 percent permenantly till reboot
<frostschutz> DirtyCajun, even if you disable CONFIG_SWAP in kernel, you still have a kswapd0 process
<snowgoggles> DirtyCajun:  how do you know it's swap causing the issue?
<DirtyCajun> i have made the assumption from kswapd0 being at 100 percent. should i look elsewhere?
<jushur> DirtyCajun: you run the VM with a user that has realtime hardware rights?
<DirtyCajun> yes
<DirtyCajun> wait define?
<chef_> sera
<compdoc> seems the anwsewr is to use swap, but it can be a file instead of a partition, or zramswap
<Guest59362> come cambio nik
<nacc> DirtyCajun: are you low on free memory in the VM? (or is this the host with kswapd0 pegged?)
<DirtyCajun> i have plenty of memory left (50 percent)
<nacc> DirtyCajun: the host or VM kswapd0 is pegged?
<DirtyCajun> my host is a vm... so host?
<DirtyCajun> its through AWS
<nacc> DirtyCajun: oh i see, i misread "Virtual Server" as a "VM Server", apologies
<DirtyCajun> ahhhh. yeah.
<nacc> DirtyCajun: are you up to date on 15.10?
<nacc> DirtyCajun: and using the stock Ubuntu kernel
<DirtyCajun> yes sir.
<DirtyCajun> or mam...
<DirtyCajun> there states all over the internet there is a "bug" causing this
<DirtyCajun> but no one shows how to fix it
<nacc> DirtyCajun: link or reference?
<cappe> Ok guys, this is very strange. I have downloaded a new ubuntu release from another server than before. STILL my default user is "IT" and my hostname is IT. I cant use softwarecenter cause I have no reps from clean install
<DirtyCajun> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65201
<cappe> could you please look into this??
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 65201 in Other "kswapd0 randomly high cpu load" [Normal,New]
<compdoc> if ubuntu wants to install swap, I dont argue with them. its never harmed anything, and its rarely used
<snowgoggles> DirtyCajun: I wouldn't assume it's generic ubuntu settings causing the issue if running on AWS...is it an AWS supplied image of Ubuntu?
<jushur> DirtyCajun: cat /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<cappe> how do I get a real Ubuntu dist which is not hacked?
<jushur> !details | cappe:
<ubottu> cappe:: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DirtyCajun> jushur: 0
<nacc> DirtyCajun: has your VM OOM'd at all? and cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory
<cappe> jushur: I have already discribed everything about this issue
<jushur> DirtyCajun: echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<DirtyCajun> jushur: ive tried that
<Pici> cappe: I've never seen this before. Are you sure that you're doing a clean install?
<DirtyCajun> i can google too lol
<cappe> ofcourse.
<DirtyCajun> nacc: 0
<cappe> what! I'm in LIVE mode
<cappe> with persistance-file
<Skyrider> Can someone tell me if I plug in an external HDD, I can see it on the desktop.. how can I tell which SDA it is?
<cappe> Im using a usb-drive for this installation.
<cappe> I mean mode.
<Pici> cappe: and you've formatted the persistant partition?
<cappe> yes
<cappe> from start that is
<jushur> Skyrider: lsblk -f
<jushur> Skyrider: in a terminal
<Skyrider> ty, any reason why this doesn't show up in the volume's properties?
<Skyrider> Should be default.
<Bingo> Hi, I'm trying to reset windows boot manager or add entry for ubuntu.. like I had with wubi.  A direct install of Ubuntu left windows with no way to find Ubuntu boot.
<nacc> DirtyCajun: sorry, otp ... give me asecond
<DirtyCajun> sokay
<cappe> could this be a JOKE on me from some hacker or is this matter related to your end? having linked hacked files?
<varaindemian> what is called the ubuntu tool for managing unity?
<jushur> cappe: totaly possible you connect trough a compromised router or such, and therefor get bad iso.
<cappe> oki
<cappe> damn!
<jushur> cappe: lsb_release says what on your usb live session?
<cappe> it@it:~$ uname -a Linux it 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 15:35:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bingo> Unity Tweak tool
<cappe> it@it:~$ lsb_release  No LSB modules are available.
<Bingo> i got unity, got gnome, got compiz, got the metacity fallback, and it looks great in gnome.
<cappe> should I proceed using this system or is it compromised you think?
<jushur> cappe: lsb_release -a , and dont paste all lines here.. use a pastebin
<cappe> no lsb modules, dist> ubuntu, discription Ubuntu 15.10 release 15.10 codename wily
<snowgoggles> cappe:  verified the iso you downloaded?
<cappe> snowgoggles: how?
<snowgoggles> with the md5sum tool
<cappe> how is it done?
<snowgoggles> you have a running linux box?
<jushur> what iso and mirror did download from?
<cappe> I took it from a swedish one, but I have tried others too
<cappe> running linux-box? do you mean virtuatlization? no.
<snowgoggles> cappe: what OS you on now?
<cappe> the md5 said this
<cappe> it@it:/media/it/2A3A6E793A6E41C5$ md5sum ubuntu_final.iso  ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337  ubuntu_final.iso
<jushur> cappe: what address did you download it frm.
<cappe> I used a swedish ftp
<jushur> i want specific information
<snowgoggles> cappe: that .iso filename doesn't look right...get rid of it
<cappe> damn
<cappe> im using the system from it right now
<nicomachus> ubuntu_final.iso? where'd you get that?
<cappe> I renamed it!
<cappe> from a mirror in sweden from the official ubuntu site
<nicomachus> ahhh. md5 checked out, though?
<snowgoggles> cappe:  i would start over and verify the md5 from official ubuntu site
<cappe> oki
<snowgoggles> cappe: what tool is being used to create the live?
<cappe> 8044d756b7f00b695ab8dce07dce43e5 that's what it should be and this is what it is in my system: ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337
<cappe> yami or something like that
<nicomachus> kill it.
<cappe> it;s not active, i did that in windows before I installed it
<cappe> I have used universal usb tool also
<snowgoggles> cappe: i can't assist with windows specific tools but unetbootin from github repo works cross platform
<cappe> oki
<jushur> cappe: you dont rename isos, and epscially not whats inside them. ever. as tools may be scripted to look for that particular name and change how it behaves.
<cappe> I have used another file to which I didnt rename!
<cappe> same problem.
<nacc> DirtyCajun: can you pastebin `cat /proc/meminfo` and `cat /sys/devices/system/node/node*/meminfo`
<ilevd> Hi!
<DirtyCajun> nacc i just gave in and made a 1gb swapfile
<ilevd> How many megabytes of RAM does Ubuntu takes after boot?
<ilevd> *take
<nacc> DirtyCajun: fair enough
<Mia> I now know the problem I tink, by following this guide http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/#boot-from-usb
<Mia> thie thing is --- with the new installer there is no "guided install" option therefore I can2t see what partitions are being created
<Mia> I think the first option (close to the guided one) - which is "erase disk and install ubuntu" one is not creating an EFIBoot partition
<Mia> so yeah --- can someone give me a bit of info and possibly a bit of hand to me
<Mia> k1l_, cc
<ilevd> 700 mb?
<jushur> ilevd: maybe, my system uses 1.1GB atm.
<nicomachus> ilevd: that depends on a LOT of different factors.
<nicomachus> I'm currently using like 6gb, but most of that is chrome.
<ilevd> After installation without programms
<Bingo> Mia, Something els, show up on that screen/page?
<jushur> ilevd: i have a prety clean usage pattern, terminals, tmux, weechat, and firefox. on this machine.
<nicomachus> again, depends on a lot of factors. DE, WM, etc.
<Mia> Bingo, yes something else screen is as follows
<Mia> http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-15-04-installation-on-uefi-firmware/
<ilevd> ok..
<Mia> but this one creates one huge partition
<Mia> not sure if this is the right path to go
<cappe> so I have a dirty file, you say it is my router, I have no clue... still Im not sure what to do about it. I cant download another copy, it turned out the same
<cappe> my ubuntu iso is prolly hacked
<Bingo> Mia -- 7. Now it’s time to create the system partitions manually.
<cappe> and you guys say its in my end?
<Mia> bingo can I pm you
<nicomachus> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Mia> or maybe I shoudl ask here in public chat
<Bingo> Mia - first selection will.. but "Something else" lets you do
<jushur> cappe: id say you go to a friend, have them "burn" you a copy of a fresh downloaded iso. and then use that for install.
<Mia> so what is root partition is for
<Mia> how many gb I need to give to it
<Mia> and is it primary or logical ?
<Mia> http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-15-04-installation-on-uefi-firmware/ I'm following this guide and it does not note if they're primary or logical
<Bingo> Mia Ubuntu root is /, Home is your folder
<cappe> Im at my friends, I rather use USB. you could be right about the internet connection though
<Mia> oh wait it does --- I just realized they should be all primary
<Mia> Bingo, well how much space do I have to give to root and gome
<cappe> how should I clear my router of hackers? reset it?
<Mia> is 10 gb enough for root
<Bingo> Mia - what computer ? drive, etc.. cas if you have BIOS/MBR, or UEFI, then you need to be aware
<Mia> an old macbook pro, just bough a 120 gb ssd
<Bingo> Mia 20-40
<Mia> that's all of the disk
<jushur> cappe: router/isp/usbmem could technicaly alter your perception of what you download. and you would not notice untill you actually boot it. (as the "it" part would point towards a nonstandard iso)
<Mia> so 20 for root right?
<cappe> oki
<nemonew> hello guys. i am trying to edit the Nemo background color. dconf editor doesnt seem to let me, being sudo or not. what part of my used thems do i have to edit and where? Window boprders? Controls? Icons? Desktop?
<Bingo> About 6-8gb for swap
<Mia> ok so I'll give 8 gb swap
<Mia> 20 gb home
<Mia> sorry
<Mia> 20 gb root
<Mia> and the remaining to gome?
<Mia> oh and 650mb to efi
<popey> i wouldn't bother separating / and /home
<Mia> hmm
<Bingo> right root is home in Ubuntu
<Mia> popey, how would you proceed
<popey> keep / and /home together
<Mia> how can I keep them tohether
<Mia> http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-15-04-installation-on-uefi-firmware/ I was following this guide
<popey> ugh tecmint
<skyppydippy> hello
<popey> Mia: just don't make a separate /home, that's all, just have / taking up most of the space
<Mia> OH okay!
<Mia> so then I first create the swap?
<Bingo> Mount Point /home Partition – custom space (or all remaining space) – Formatted EXT4 journaling file system. Yeah just a / (root)
<Mia> then give the final partition to / mount point?
<fedoen> isn't that the default way ubuntu installs?
<Mia> ı mean depending on the orde of this tutorial (not sure if it's important or not) but root is created before the swap space
<Mia> should I crate the swap partition first
<Mia> or root partition first?
<Bingo> step by step
<Mia> or maybe just create swap to the end of the line
<Mia> so Bingo sorry to ask once again but jsut to clarify
<fedoen> and on ssd they recommend leaving some free space, not formatted (read that on some blog)
<Mia> do I create swap first, or / first?
<Mia> (and does it matter)
<zquad> I have a database of users who's password changes fairly regularly. I want each user to have an ftp location where they can upload files jailed within a folder that only them control.  I don't know where to start setting that up, can someone suggest something?
<popey> Mia: no, it doesn't matter
<Mia> thanks popey
<popey> and ubuntu has an installer which does all this for you
<Mia> ok I tink this'll work now, hopefully!
<Mia> fingers crossed
<popey> you shouldn't have to choose all these things
<skyppydippy> what does it mean this kernel error message?
<Mia> popey, looks like ubuntu installer does not create efi partition
<skyppydippy> [   41.067980] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 00070000, was 14000000
<lotuspsychje> zquad: be carefull with ftp for security reasons
<Mia> because my macbook never sees an efi partition in the ubuntu default install
<Mia> so I'm creating it manualy
<popey> ok
<zquad> lotuspsychje: can you explain?  I can limit the filetype each user uploads plus their location is behind webroot
<Bingo> Mia - unsure about MAC, but use the isox64 and be sure your mac is in uefi mode.
<lotuspsychje> zquad: cant you just use seperate users, and tweak with chmod or so?
<zquad> lotuspsychje: yea, any suggestion of creating and syncing all these ftp accounts?
<ecdhe> Will 16.04 have mir enabled?
<lotuspsychje> ecdhe: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 please
<jesperson> Hey guys, I'm having this weird steam bug I was wondering if someone could help me with.
<jesperson> Whenever I click a link in steam it bugs out and doesn't let me click anything on my desktop (active processes and the like), the only way I've found to temporarily fix it is to pkill steam
<DirtyCajun> i added the swap file to /etc/fstab what was the command to basically "re inialize" the fstab so it mounts that swap
<nemonew> i am trying to edit the Nemo background color. dconf editor doesnt seem to let me, being sudo or not. what part of my used thems do i have to edit and where? Window boprders? Controls? Icons? Desktop?
<daftykins> DirtyCajun: mount -a
<DirtyCajun> oh yeahhh.
<DirtyCajun> ty
<daftykins> jesperson: nuke the client and reinstall perhaps, but Steam is Valve's problem, not really the OSs
<Bingo> kick the bucket re-install the prog.. "turn off and on.. yada yada, wait 10 seconds.."
<daftykins> Bingo: yep all the usual highly technical stuff ;)
<Bingo> Problems can't get resolved by turning off. Unless the bit torrent is so strong ( alot )
<Bingo> I think I feel better
<daftykins> Bingo: i have no idea what you're talking about :)
<knitevision1> Hi! An application can not connect via SSL because of the protocol error. What can it be connected to, apart from BIOS time?
<knitevision1> This is the only app that does not work :/
<lotuspsychje> knitevision1: share the whole story to the channel please, what app are we talking about?
<knitevision1> Upwork one
<knitevision1> Well I just run it in the terminal and get this http://pastebin.com/LbMBVjTH
<Bingo> socks
<knitevision1> 2+ hrs of googling no help, BIOS time is correct, have no idea what it can be caused by
<daftykins> knitevision1: looks like you got upwork from a package download, it's not in the repos?
<knitevision1> Yes, it's a .deb package from upwork.com. I don't think it should exist in the repositories
<Skyrider> meh, screw it.. gonna install ubuntu on my pi2.
<Bingo> :}}\
<lotuspsychje> knitevision1: what version of libnss3 you have?
<lotuspsychje> knitevision1: and wich ubuntu version
<knitevision1> Xubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> knitevision1: 15.04 is eol mate
<lotuspsychje> knitevision1: install a supported version from topic please
<Mia> ok here is a possible bug
<Mia> when I make custom partitioning in macbook pro, and create a efi system space, the installer displays me a popup, "force uefi installation?"
<Mia> I can't press continue, or cancel it
<Mia> I'm trying this for the third time and this is what happens
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Mia following this guide?
<ubottu> Mia following this guide?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mia> it does not freeze, but pressing the buttons does not do anything
<Mia> lotuspsychje, yes
<Mia> my problem is not this
<Mia> lotuspsychje, I want to do custom partitioning when installing ubuntu
<Mia> but the problem is that when you do custom partitioning it displays a mesage in the end asking you if you really want to force a uefi instlalation
<Mia> and no matter what you press you can't get past the screen it's sort of like frozen
<lotuspsychje> Mia: wait for EriC^^ to join, he's our uefi guy :p
<Mia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1433310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1433310 Vivid: UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Fix released]
<Mia> actually here it is
<PasNox> Hi, I would need help setting up my ubuntu instalaltion on mac macbook pro. i started the installer in uefi mode and setup the partitions correctly. now i'm lost - i don't know what to do to install correct bootloade using EFI. the installer default selecting /dev/sda but my OSX EFI partition is /dev/sda1. any advice greetly aprpeciated :)
<lotuspsychje> Mia: thats a vivid bug...
<Mia> what does that mean lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !vivid | Mia
<ubottu> Mia: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<lotuspsychje> !mac | PasNox
<ubottu> PasNox: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mia> well I'm in 14.04
<Mia> I can confirm it's happening here as well
<lotuspsychje> Mia: file a new bug then
<daftykins> Mia: you know that ubuntu cannot be the sole OS right? most macs will not even get past the boot chime if you don't have at least one active HFS partition
<Marqin> Are there some Ubuntu upgrade statistics? I'd like to know how much people wait before upgrading to new Ubuntu version ( like - "I'll wait few days before they fix crucial bugs" )
<Mia> daftykins, I want ubuntu as a single os that's right
<Mia> I took out the osx drive and installed a brand new ssd on my 2009 macbook
<lotuspsychje> Marqin: impossible to know if users wait to upgrade
<Marqin> lotuspsychje: Canonical can know it from their logs
<daftykins> Mia: you cannot install it on its' own.
<Mia> well you can
<Mia> I did to fedora
<Marqin> lotuspsychje: question is if they share those stats
<Mia> it worked
<Mia> I tried a few other distros as well
<BikerMike> Mia I'm on OSX too but haven't tried what you're trying, how's it going so far?
<Mia> they all worked natively
<Mia> it's just ubuntu that's causing problems
<daftykins> so why didn't you just stop whilst you were ahead? :)
<Mia> daftykins, I want ubuntu
<Mia> not fedora
<Mia> not anything else
<daftykins> i suggest you take the time to update the wiki if you're going to the effort
<daftykins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mia> yeah if I can succeed I will :)
<daftykins> i've done one of those for an old model, it sticks out like a sore thumb since nobody has updated most of them
<Mia> I couldn't succeed yet
<daftykins> no you should document problems too
<lotuspsychje> Marqin: i dont think so mate, the ubuntu user counts is also a raw estimate of counting
<PasNox> looks like ubuntu is not yet mac ready as far as i can read :D
<Mia> well definitely not
<Mia> wifi drivers are not supported and such
<Mia> at least fo my model
<Mia> so I'll be sticking with wired connection probobly
<PasNox> ho i did not see wifi driver yet during instalaltion
<PasNox> but i remember having it working one year ago with an older release
<PasNox> maybe u will be able to instal lthe driver after the installer finished
<PasNox> if wifi is not working my ubuntu install will be useless - i do not have rj45 adapter :)
<Marqin> PasNox: working for me
<Marqin> MBA 2013
<PasNox> macbookpro11,3 for me
<Marqin> ootb wifi and 3g dongle working
<daftykins> PasNox: it's a different case for every specific model, but essentially running Linux on a mac is frought with drama, yes
<PasNox> currently no wifi driver available, but i'm still in the install phase
<daftykins> quite honestly if anyone buys one to put Linux on, they are foolish
<Marqin> strange, mba13 had drivers
<Marqin> maybe mbp11 is too old
<Marqin> to care about it
 * daftykins got a macbook 3,1 working, as per the above link
<PasNox> daftykins: :)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: some mac lovers in uefi hell :p
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> Mia: ask your uefi stuff to EriC^^ please
<daftykins> >:D
<Bingo> desktops from sysinternals, 4 work spaces?
<daftykins> Bingo: ok, all you're doing in here is occasionally spouting nonsense - either phrase an actual ubuntu support question or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks.
<Bingo> Okies
<grants> getting things ironed out after setup of Ubuntu 15. like it a lot.
<grants> funny thing, I cannot create a new ubuntu account because i cannot read the dam spam captions they require for setup
<Doonz> hey everyone who is a good cloud vps provider?
<Madhumper69> having issues with gufw the firewall gui i get this error anyone have any idea what it means http://paste.ubuntu.com/15349328/
<holdsworth> !find veil-evasion
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=veil-evasion&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<holdsworth> found: no results
<daftykins> Doonz: digitalocean
<Doonz> daftykins, thanks
<PasNox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro12-1/Wily say to check my current efi bootorder, but does not give the command, it does only give the command to change the boot order, any idea pelase ?
<daftykins> efibootmgr
<daftykins> not sure how well that talks to Apple's blackbox EFI though
<holdsworth> !find wine32
<ubottu> Found: wine32-development, wine32-development-preloader, wine32-development-tools
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> just calling efibootmgr i can see it is already correct so no need to chage it seems
<PasNox> ok, rebooted, see blackscreen with artifacts :)
<PasNox> then after 5 seconds i can see plasma shell :)
<PasNox> let try to fix grub :)
<EriC^^> PasNox: what's the problem?
<PasNox> well i have no choice for booting other kernels, no memory check, nr osx
<PasNox> should not i see some listing here ?
<EriC^^> you don't have an "advanced option" ?
<PasNox> i have black screen + artifct on top :)
<PasNox> artifacts*
<Mia> EriC^^, I'm trying to create a single boot ubuntu from my macbook
<Mia> how should I proceed
<PasNox> u don't want osx on ?
<EriC^^> Mia: you can use refind ( a uefi boot loader ) to boot ubuntu, or use uefi to boot ubuntu straight away ( a tad more involved though )
<mirko_> oggi ho cancellato completamente windows e ho installato ubuntu 15.1
<EriC^^> Mia: it's up to you which choice
<PasNox> i use nothing more than install bootloader on the linux system partition + install efibootmgr before rebooting - and voila.
<EriC^^> Mia: refind is just a matter of installing refind, uefi you have to have the efi partition as hfs+ and install a program to "bless" the grub efi file so mac boots it
<Mia> EriC^^, I don2t have any osx installed, brand new hard disc on a 2009 mac
<Mia> whicever is more possible for me
<EriC^^> Mia: yes it's just the firmware, same thing
<WalterBishopj> Hello, I have a question. i'm running ubuntu 14.04 on my box but it has a remote disk that listen on a certain port. if i wanne use my firewall i have to add these ports to iptables else my box won't be able to be connected to. Is there a way to run a iptables script that runs on boot?
<Mia> EriC^^, what do you mean -- I mean --- wha sohuld I do
<PasNox> the scaling thing does not works (kubuntu) :'(
<Mia> I have the ubuntu in my stick righ now and that's it
<EriC^^> Mia: did you install ubuntu yet?
<Mia> I've tried going through the default installation process, installer works but after that system never boots properly
<Mia> Yes I installed, I tink around 15 time since yesterday with diffeernt settings
<EriC^^> Mia: ok, it's still installed right now?
<Mia> well yes bur I think I might have broken it
<EriC^^> why do you say that?
<Mia> http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/#boot-from-usb I was following this but at soem point it started to not match any more
<Mia> so I think I'll format and reinstall again with the default installer
<EriC^^> Mia: ok
<Mia> with the "erase everything and install ubuntu" option
<daftykins> ;)
<k1l_> Mia: stop
<Mia> k1l_, ?
<k1l_> Mia: does the system (on the disk) boot?
<Mia> no
<Mia> k1l_, boots from usb live stick
<k1l_> not even to the splash screen?
<Mia> well when I press the option key when no usb stick is in, it shows "windows" partition
<Mia> ;I have no idea where the hell it gets that info I didn't even try to instakk anything windows related
<k1l_> Mia: because if it boots but just doesnt boot properly you could run the usb-live version and look at the logfiles from the disk to see what is going wrong. this would be a good approach instead of making the same wrong thing over and over again.
<Mia> so no, no boot screen, nothing
<Mia> gnu grub opens
<Mia> hmmm
<EriC^^> k1l_: he/she needs to do a few stuff to boot ubuntu with mac, it's not plug and play
<Mia> EriC^^, I would love to know what
<Mia> I mean this is the only linuc distro I really like
<k1l_> Mia: ok. so i would suggest doing the install that did bring you to the partial booting system like before.
<Mia> but every other distro installed properly on y old macbook, but this..
<Mia> ok
<EriC^^> Mia: i told you, you can use refind to boot or as i said
<Mia> I'm there at the moment
<k1l_> EriC^^: yes, there was a just-no-login-screen booting system some hours ago.
<Mia> can I install refind when I don2t have any system on
<EriC^^> k1l_: aha, not aware of that
<Mia> no not really
<EriC^^> also, odd
<Mia> all I see (the best I saw this far) was an empty purple screen
<Mia> it's also what I see atm
<Mia> nothing happens after this
<k1l_> EriC^^: no problem. and i think that is a good base to start the troubleshooting. because it could be "just" a nvidia issue for x.
<EriC^^> Mia: ok 1 sec
<compdoc> Mia, its onboard video?
<EriC^^> Mia: before you followed the steps on that website did it used to boot at all?
<applepi> Hello all..  I'm having a BEAST of a time understanding how in the world to set the date/time and timezone from the command line (I'm in a command line only Ubuntu.)  No matter what combination of hwclock and timezone settings I use, something is always coming out wrong.
<Mia> no, not at all
<Mia> actually EriC^^ if you can give me 15 minutes I can just make another default installation
<EriC^^> Mia: so you followed the steps on that site, and now you get a dark purple screen?
<Mia> because that was the most proper thing so far ı believe
<Mia> no, I just put in the stick again now and went for a disk check
<Mia> which brought back the purple screen
<applepi> Right now, I have my RTC in UTC, and my /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Central
<EriC^^> Mia: did the install on your hard disk ever boot?
<Mia> Maybe, really, before complicating things further I should reformat and reinstall everything with default settings? would this help ?
<Mia> no, never.
<applepi> But, when I hwclock -s --localtime, it's ADDING six hours instead of subtracting.
<Mia> the best thig I saw from my hard disc about ubuntu was, that purple screen
<PasNox> After having tuned grub config file i now have visible and good grub :)
<bobby_> hey does anyone know if there is a good OSX emulator for unbuntu?
<EriC^^> Mia: from the actual install on the hdd?
<Mia> I've tried other distros though, and most of them worked perfectly
<Mia> fedora for instance
<EriC^^> Mia: what i mean by booted is that you got something, not a "no os found" or something like that
<applepi> hwclock is showing Mar 11 18:23:51, but date is showing Mar 12 00:23:54 CST
<EriC^^> right now do you get that purple screen?
<Mia> EriC^^ oh well I was getting an error at some point
<applepi> How is that even possible?
<Mia> but I don2t even remember what it was
<Mia> it was a one word thing in paranthesis
<Mia> (blablafs)
<Mia> ending with fs
<Mia> EriC^^, I'll bring up that same error again, makeing a clean format and default install
<EriC^^> Mia: ok
<EriC^^> Mia: if you get a purple screen it might just be a graphics issu
<leo88> fuck off
<compdoc> Mia, in the bios, can you assign the amount of ram the video uses?
<leo88> suck my ooooooooooh
<leo88> pig porno
<squinty> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<leo88> suck suck baby
<leo88> o yes
<PasNox> shit, the wiki just turning in internal 500 error :'(
<EriC^^> PasNox: use a cached version
<PasNox> i did not yet loaded the requested page
<EriC^^> google cached
<PasNox> works
<PasNox> thanks
<EriC^^> sure
<Mia> EriC^^, hmmm no idea
<Mia> compdoc, I don't even know how to check that in macbook
<compdoc> Mia, ive had problems when the system doesnt give enough ram to the video by default. but if theres no setting...
<Mia> we can check after the installation is done I believe compdoc EriC^^
<Mia> iı just don2t know how, I've went through every guide I could find, none worked, in the lsat two days.
<max3> what am i doing wrong here: find . -type d -exec sh -c '(cd {} && if [ -d ".hg" ]; then echo {} fi)' \;
<Mia> I feel like I'm spamming the ubuntu channel to solve the same problem I couldn't figure out yet, but really, I just want this to work that's all
<max3> i'm getting Syntax error: ")" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<Mia> (if possible for sure)
<EriC^^> Mia: same here, took me like 2-3 days to boot ubuntu after i installed it
<Mia> wow
<Mia> eric you should be guiding me
<Mia> EriC^^, I mean
<Super> r2d2 --help
<EriC^^> max3: you're missing a ";" after echo {}
<leo88> ciao
<leo88> hello
<EriC^^> max3: also it doesn't make sense unless i'm missing something
<EriC^^> max3: what are you trying to do exactly?
<max3> it could be then pwd or something
<max3> this works find . -type d -exec sh -c '(cd {} && if [ -d .hg ]; then pwd; fi)' \;
<EriC^^> max3: you want all dirs that another dir called .hg in them?
<max3> yes exactly
<EriC^^> *that have
<EriC^^> max3: type find -type d -iname "*.hg"
<max3> those are all the .hg dirs
<max3> i need their parents
<max3>  i can cut or something i guess
<EriC^^> you want the name of the dir that has them?
<max3> yes
<EriC^^> find -type d -iname "*.hg" -exec dirname {} \;
<EriC^^> try that maybe
<capoderra> hi all. I've got ubuntu 14.04 running on a machine that I hide behind my tv. When I connect the machine to the TV via HDMI, there is a problem where I can't see the left side and top of the console (no x server). Is this called overscan?
<max3> EriC^^, okay great now i need to execute a command that might fail, in which case just move on to the next dir
<sdhkj_1> USERS
<capoderra> i'm trying to find updated info
<EriC^^> capoderra: maybe you need to fix the resolution of the terminal? just guessing
<EriC^^> pass the right resolution from grub?
<capoderra> does grub control the resolution of the console?
<EriC^^> Mia: should work out i guess, no worries
<Mia> EriC^^, just finished installation
<Mia> "restart now" - pressing it
<EriC^^> Mia: great, try booting it
<EriC^^> capoderra: yeah i think you can pass the resolution, what resolution is native for the tv?
<daftykins> capoderra: yeah pretty common on TVs that
<capoderra> native is 1360x850
<daftykins> capoderra: to cope with powering the TV off and on you might have to hardcode an EDID
<daftykins> no that is not a TV resolution
<daftykins> 1360x768 or 1366x768 perhaps
<Mia> ok white screen, directly goes into black. then a purple screen, almost instantly. Now I'm waiting.
<capoderra> I was looking at the fbset command but couldnt do anything productive with that
<Mia> ok now back to black screen EriC^^
<Mia> nothing else
<EriC^^> Mia: ok, try ctrl+alt+f1
<Mia> so in macbook terms, ctrl alt fn f1 ?
<Mia> it sats ara1.00 status: drdy bunch of times EriC^^
<capoderra> daftykins: I'm at a loss of where to start
<Mia> ata1 I mean
<capoderra> grub? some command that passes a different resolution?
<Mia> it continues to say the same thing over and over with different values
<daftykins> capoderra: are you running server only?
<capoderra> daftykins: correct
<capoderra> no x
<daftykins> so why do you even use it directly? why don't you SSH in from another system?
<Mia> wait wtf, it booted, EriC^^
<Mia> I'm in ubuntu now
<Mia> just to confirm doing a restart
<daftykins> !language | Mia
<ubottu> Mia: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^^> Mia: nice, it sounds like it's a hdd issue
<capoderra> daftykins: how do you set up ssh when you can't see anything you're typing?
<EriC^^> Mia: like some setting you need to put or something, maybe it's taking long waiting for the hdd or something
<Mia> EriC^^, hmm, this is a brand new ssd
<Mia> can it be broken somehow ?
<Mia> wht does ctrl alt f1 do
<Bingo> 915resolution (a command from grub2 CLI)
<Mia> daftykins, sorry, btw
<daftykins> capoderra: the keystrokes are easy, or you could boot a graphical desktop live session and chroot your local install
<EriC^^> Mia: no maybe it's just a setting in the bios, try ahci maybe
<Mia> where can I go into the bios for mac
<EriC^^> Mia: ctrl+alt+f1 shows tty1 ( it's a terminal )
<capoderra> daftykins: ok, interesting approach... are you suggesting it because it's the easiest way or the only way?
<capoderra> there's no way to fix the resolution of the console?
<daftykins> capoderra: i just don't understand 1) why you would run a server on a TV 2) why you would want to interact with it directly
<daftykins> surely you have normal computers you interact with in a far easier way
<capoderra> 1) I want to run a server for the house and don't have a monitor 2) I'm setting it up
<EriC^^> Mia: those msgs are like errors from the kernel, they show up on the tty, like i get ones about wifi sometimes and i have to remove the battery and hold the power button so they go away
<EriC^^> if i shutdown the laptop suddenly sometimes they'll start
<EriC^^> ( from the button i mean without pressing shutdown )
<Mia> hmm
<Mia> ok but the thing is I just realized
<daftykins> capoderra: right so SSH makes more sense for present and future administration, so messing around with graphical TTY parameters is a waste of time and effort
<Mia> if I don't do ctrl alt f1, it never boots
<Mia> just waits and waits in the black screen
<capoderra> ok daftykins thanks for your input
<EriC^^> Mia: that's odd
<\9> alright I got a weird one... I botched up my ubuntu install and now I'm on a live cd (or flash drive rather) trying to reinstall
<capoderra> peace out
<EriC^^> Mia: press ctrl+alt+f1 then reboot it and hold shift to get the grub menu
<\9> I'm getting the message "his machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode"." when trying to install
<EriC^^> Mia: also maybe check the bios for any ahci stuff, it might solve the problem
<\9> but I don't think I have an EFI system at all. I've never had this message before.
<Mia> eric -- how do I go into ahci, or bios in general, in macbooks?
<\9> for some reason the system boots the installer in UEFI mode...
<Mia> I don2t think that have this option?
<EriC^^> Mia: no idea, sorry, never owned one myself
<EriC^^> let me google real quickly
<daftykins> \9: you would not have gotten that far if it weren't EFI capable, you'd have seen a boot menu that's white text on a black background. Are you trying to dualboot?
<\9> I'd like to dual boot if possible
<\9> and yes I'm successfully on the live CD
<\9> I have windows 7 installed and would like to keep it available if possible
<EriC^^> Mia: it says "To access your MacBook’s Open Firmware, you must first shut off your computer.Then turn it back on, holding down the “Command,” “Option,” “0” and “F” keys simultaneously as the machine boots to access the Open Firmware interface"
<daftykins> \9: no the specific boot menu appearance will define whether it has booted in EFI mode or not - what system type is this? laptop? what brand?
<daftykins> \9: if you check your boot menu, which on most laptops can be invoked with a function key - you will see two boot entries for your USB flash drive - one EFI and one not - you'll need the non-EFI one
<\9> this is an Acer Aspire X1430 desktop computer
<daftykins> ok so i'm not sure on an Acer, maybe F9 through F12
<\9> it's del
<EriC^^> f11 i think on a dell
<\9> well bios setup anyway. F12 shows the boot options
<daftykins> \9: no that's BIOS entry, i was saying BOOT menu - please actually read the messages people type to you
<daftykins> it's surprisingly helpful in actually making progress
<\9> >_>
<\9> I'll try the boot menu and see if there's indeed anything useful there
<daftykins> EriC^^: 12 in my experience :D
<daftykins> F12 that is
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<nicomachus> My Dell is F12, my Acer is F10
<daftykins> ah-har first hand confirmation \o/
<nicomachus> Had to do it on both yesterday.
<\9> alright I selected the non-EFI option from the boot menu, but the installer still shows the same message
<daftykins> \9: pics would be helpful - imgur.com
<daftykins> i suspect it's failing legacy boot then switching to EFI only based on BIOS settings
<edem_> what is the best ubuntu  installation choice for minimal installation without X?
<daftykins> server
<daftykins> or if you have wired LAN, go mini.iso
<daftykins> \9: remember what i said: EFI is white text on a black background, legacy is a more purple logo'd image which when you press a key on, asks for languages
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<edem_> does it come bare without server services?
<\9> I see
<\9> then indeed yes it's going into EFI
<edem_> exit
<daftykins> \9: so if you truly are picking the legacy option on the menu, either you prepared your flash drive incorrectly by just extracting the files of the ISO onto it (which only works for EFI) or your BIOS settings are wrong
<\9> I used unetbootin to create the flash drive
<daftykins> ugh.
<\9> ..I'm guessing unetbootin isn't as recommended to use as it used to be...
<AndyC_> Hi
<AndyC_> Anyone know how to solve a uefi install problem I'm having? Read-only file system: '/target/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/include/mwaitxintrin.h'
<daftykins> it has been rubbish since the beginning in my view
<MonkeyDust> \9  i used unetbootin today, to install 16.04... works like a charm
<\9> I never had problems with unetbootin till now
<jushur> !usb | \9
<ubottu> \9: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daftykins> \9: i don't even think it's the culprit right now, if you again read my actual messages in full
<MonkeyDust> unetbootin does what it's made for
<daftykins> no, it used to actually fail to provide working EFI boot - so it was best avoided for the longest time :)
<MonkeyDust> never had to deal with u/efi boot
<\9> hmm. it appears that my ubuntu install has unbotched itself now.
<\9> but that unetbootin creates a misbehaving installation medium concerns me, so I'll try find out how to create a working one
<wafflejock> \9: if you're already on ubuntu right now can typically just dd the iso file to the device
<wafflejock> \9: just need to be careful about the source and destination with dd so you don't blow away the wrong thing
<\9> just dd? hmm
<jushur> \9: it maybe your hardwares firmware that is messing with it. some machines behaves badly when dualbooting.
<AndyC_> Anyone know if it's possible to manually create a uefi boot loader for ubuntu?
<mojtaba> I know that I can play a video while I am downloading it using youtube-dl -q -o- $url | mplayer -cache 8192  -. But the problem is that after the download will finish it does not save it anywhere. Do you know what should I do?
<\9> jushur: I've installed ubuntu on the system many times before and this is the first time I'm having problems like this
<daftykins> \9: dd, cp, rufus etc.
<\9> let's try dd then
<jushur> \9: do "lsblk -f" in a terminal , to see what is what disks are connected and how they are mounted.
<daftykins> just be careful.
<\9> I'm aware that messing with devices like this can be nuclear to the system
<daftykins> if you dd the wrong drive, yeah
<mojtaba> I know that I can play a video while I am downloading it using youtube-dl -q -o- $url | mplayer -cache 8192  -. But the problem is that after the download will finish it does not save it anywhere. Do you know what should I do?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: yeah, youtube-dl -q -o file $url & mplayer file
<ouroumov> mojtaba, hi, are you from CERI by any chance? Anyway try to pipe the output into a tee command, then into mplayer
<mojtaba> EriC^^: I want to watch it at the same time
<EriC^^> mojtaba: it'll stream it while it downloads
<mojtaba> ouroumov: No.
<\9> mojtaba: notice the one ampersand instead of two
<mojtaba> EriC^^: thans
<mojtaba> thanks*
<EriC^^> i mean it'll keep playing it all if you have a fast enough connection
<\9> the two will run parallel
<EriC^^> mojtaba: no problem
<mojtaba> EriC^^: Cannot open file, No such file
<EriC^^> mojtaba: what's the exact command you used?
<mojtaba> youtube-dl -q -o file2 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57UvD2SYRpQ' & mplayer file2
<ouroumov> my proposal works btw
<mojtaba> ouroumov: could you please tell me how to use it?
<ouroumov> youtube-dl -q -o- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEVlyP4_11M | tee out.mp4 | mplayer -cache 8192  -
<\9> I'm guessing it's starting mplayer before youtube-dl begins writing the file
<EriC^^> youtube-dl -q -o file2 'https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57UvD2SYRpQ' & sleep4; mplayer file2
<EriC^^> that works
<mojtaba> ouroumov: EriC^^: \9: Thanks
<\9> alright dd is done
<\9> computer did not combust during the process, guess that's a good sign
<mojtaba> EriC^^: The problem with that command is that, it does not play big files, until they are fully downloaded
<mojtaba> ouroumov: The problem with that command is that the output file size is about the cache size that we specified for the mplayer!
<mojtaba> ouroumov: my bad, I refreshed, it is ok
<ouroumov> mojtaba, it's actually the first time I run that pipeline myself, so I've no idea how it'll handle error conditions. That said, I'm at 131M+ of video downloaded on the previous video with my shitty bandwidth.
<ouroumov> mplayer did not freeze yet.
<hellaboltz> test message
<ouroumov> hellaboltz, received.
<hellaboltz> weird, that one sent.
<daftykins> hellaboltz: don't use this channel for that in future, thanks.
<herrkin> hi. community, would you please tell me how to repair the broken dependencies? last time I was here somebody told me that I needed to get rid of external ppa
<daftykins> herrkin: show your current package status output in a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> herrkin  yes, get rid of the ppa, then try sudo apt install -f
<herrkin> how do I do that?
<herrkin> I just want the machine to play media but when I go to the internet it tells me to use some ppas. then it affects lots of processes in my system
<daftykins> herrkin: show us some evidence, we can't advise blind...
<herrkin> for example I had installed the linphone
<herrkin> it got uninstalled by missing dependency
<MonkeyDust> !find linphone
<ubottu> Found: liblinphone-dev, liblinphone5, linphone, linphone-common, linphone-dbg
<herrkin> libudev1 says its a dependency missing and it wont be installed or something like that
<daftykins> herrkin: again, we need to see ACTUAL output - spurious statements are useless, we need the full story.
<herrkin> alright
<herrkin> I will paste the apt-get check
<Bingo> Thanks for helping...
<herrkin> I deleted a lot of ppa that I wasnt using. let me see if that fixes it.
<canaima> hola
<herrkin> hola
<virtuosoj> is anyone in here running the 16.04 beta 1?  I want to know if it's daily driver-able yet
<baizon> virtuosoj: #ubuntu+1
<k1l> virtuosoj: if you need to ask, dont run development versions :)  and the proper channel for the dev releases is #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> virtuosoj  installed it today
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know what is the extra dash after -o for? I have seen this youtube -o-
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  from the man page: '-o, --output TEMPLATE'
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I know -o but what is -o-?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: it means write the output to stdout
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  pattern not found in the man page ... where did you see it?
<EriC^^> and in the other end of the pipe "-" means read from stdin
<mojtaba> EriC^^: Thanks.
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: suggest before by EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<MonkeyDust> we hit enter at the same moment
<Borus> Hello! how can i tell debconf default values when i install packages ?
<Borus> Basically, i want to install grub, it ask me "Continue without installing GRUB?" but its in a script so it crashes
<bozonius> I am getting the following error in bacula-fd on Ubuntu 12.04:  "ubuntu JobId 54910: Error: bsock.c:203 gethostbyname() for host "mystorageserver" failed: ERR=Authoritative answer for host not found.
<bozonius> This is ONLY happening on Ubuntu; all my other systems continue to work correctly.  Also, I wrote a short Perl that calls gethostbyname(), ran it on the Ubuntu box, and it works.
<bozonius> ping and nslookup work fine.
<dm2003> Всем привет
<bozonius> This only started happening about a day ago; I have made no changes to other parts of Bacula, which are running on other systems.  I am only running the file daemon on Ubuntu, nothing else
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dm2003> кто юзал новую версию OpenShot 2.0?
<bozonius>  I am getting the following error in bacula-fd on Ubuntu 12.04:  "ubuntu JobId 54910: Error: bsock.c:203 gethostbyname() for host "mystorageserver" failed: ERR=Authoritative answer for host not found.  This is ONLY happening on Ubuntu; all my other systems continue to work correctly.  Also, I wrote a short Perl that calls gethostbyname(), ran it on the Ubuntu box, and it works.   This only started happening about a day ago; I have
<bozonius> made no changes to other parts of Bacula, which are running on other systems.  I am only running the file daemon on Ubuntu, nothing else.  This only started happening about a day ago; I have made no changes to other parts of Bacula, which are running on other systems.  I am only running the file daemon on Ubuntu, nothing else.
<daftykins> !ru | dm2003
<ubottu> dm2003: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tiago_> Olá
<tiago_> Sou novo aqui.
<Justin_blablab_1> Hello quick question: just installed 16.04 for the first time and was a bit surprised regarding the network stack. It's a "server" install but no network manager anymore and systemd-networkd is installed but disabled. If I want to make systemd-networkd the way for connecting is it then just a matter of removing ifupdown?
<MonkeyDust> tiago_  spanish or portuguese?
<gr33nbits> brasilian seems
<daftykins> Justin_blablab_1: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 thanks
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gr33nbits> #ubuntu-br
<benitoll> how do I know which disk, "by-id", is /dev/sda and which /dev/sdb?
<zaggynl> so I'm having Skype issues
<zaggynl> I try removing the folder ~/.Skype, it says device or resource busy
<zaggynl> lsof or fuser show nothing, wth?
<zaggynl> I killed Skype
<bekks> benitoll: whats the actual issue behind that question?
<floka> what is the opposite of this command tar xzfv
<popey> floka: replace x with c
<floka> ok thank you
<Bashing-om> Benno-0071: ^^ ' ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh ' .
<MonkeyDust> Bashing-om  wrong tab completion
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: Ouch ! teach me to look, please .
<benitoll> bekks: I have a root-on-ZFS mirror taht have been working for months, and (long to explain) /dev/sda ended up overwritten and having a different partition scheme, but ZFS can't see that and thinks everything is OK, which is very weird according to #zfsonlinux users
<Bashing-om> benitoll:  Benno-0071: ^^ ' ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh '
<sasooooss> cia a tutti!
<sasooooss> !list
<ubottu> sasooooss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<benitoll> Bashing-om: bekks: thank you very much
<Bashing-om> benitoll: Ne aware, a bad sata cable has been driving me insane, trying to understand why my disks are so confused .
<goddard> what do you guys recommend as a good virtual machine
<compdoc> host? KVM
<goddard> just need some windows programs
<compdoc> oh, you want to run windows? VB
<goddard> yeah still need a few dumb programs
<kriskropd> I am bewildered - I have a bitnami machine running ubuntu - I've never had this happen before in linux. I made a guest account with 'sudo useradd -s /bin/false guest' - a while later (today) i decided to delete this user with 'sudo userdel -r guest' - but the odd thing is, it fails returning 'userdel: user guest is currently used by process 3018' - I look it up - 3018 is MY bash process as user 'bitnami'
<kriskropd> does anyone know how that happens?
<daftykins> kriskropd: is that your VPS provider? i suggest you have a chat in case they cook up a special ubuntu spin
<kriskropd> daftykins: no, it's a virtual box vm
<kriskropd> bitnami makes turnkey stacks for AWS and VB
<MonkeyDust> i was thinking of analizing the 'w' and 'who' commands
<MonkeyDust> kriskropd  ^^^
<daftykins> kriskropd: so it's still a non-vanilla ubuntu though?
<smoker05> i need a little help regarding Gnome music deamon
<smoker05> I installed both mpd and gnome
<smoker05> i am not sure, how can I add directory.
<smoker05> There is absolute no options.
<kriskropd> daftykins: I don't think this is specifically a distor problem - I have several other bitnami machines that I actually did the same process with (adding a guest account and later removing it) and haven't had any problems - bitnami mostly re-arranges how the stack is setup (placing apache within /opt/bitnami and coming with a preconfigured iptables, for instance)
<kriskropd> MonkeyDust: http://sprunge.us/jbeS
<kriskropd> s/distor/distro
<kriskropd>  /
<kriskropd> i just have never seen or heard of this problem ever before and wondered if anyone has else has
<sibok> Hi, is there a way to reinstall system packages?
<sibok> i mean the whole system packages?
<MonkeyDust> kriskropd  can you kill process 3084?
<kriskropd> MonkeyDust: yeah, but it literally just kills the bash shell im in
<herrkin> ok I did remove the ppas from my system, I am trying to install linphone and it tells me it has some dependencies that wont be installed
<daftykins> kriskropd: ok, well i'll personally avoid it.
<MonkeyDust> kriskropd  what does 'whoami' say, guest or bitnami?
<herrkin> liblinphone5 (>= 3.6.1) libmediastreamer-base3 (>= 3.6.1) linphone-nogtk (= 3.6.1-2.1build2)
<MonkeyDust> kriskropd  try this: logout, ctrl-alt f1 ... then userdel
<GnomeKris> how can I keep my radeon r9 380 from overheating under load?
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  install thermald daemon
<Ess> Hi, y'all! Quick question... I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and notice the Ubuntu browser doesn't have a Back button, nor can I find any way other way to go back to the previous page. Any help would be appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> Ess  backspace to go to the previous page
<herrkin> it seems I can't install anything that is related to audio or video
<GnomeKris> I've tested a handful of games, and it stays stable for some, but minecraft, rust, dota 2, and other gpu intensive games cause a crash.
<herrkin> the dependencies break
<herrkin> how could I fix that?
<GnomeKris> I'll look into thermald daemon, thanks MonkeyDust
<Ess> Ah! Thanks, MD!
<floka> how to browse svn links?
<floka> svn://
<Ess> Ok... Backspace didn't work... I'm on a Packard Bell laptop, if that's any help to getting a resolution...
<xangua> Ess: why aren't you just using Firefox or chrome/chromium
<xangua> Or any other desktop browser
<Abe_> which driver should I take? the 340.x or 352.x, I would assume the 532 is the newer one?
<Abe_> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=15501726
<Abe_> 352*
<Ess> Well... Ubuntu came with the Amazon icon, so I was trying it out... so what you're saying is the Ubuntu browser isn't fit for purpose?
<geirha> floka: do an svn checkout, browse that?
<xangua> Ess: I'm just saying the Ubuntu browser is just a form of preview app you can test, if you're interested in Ubuntu touch
<MonkeyDust> Ess  backspace works here, on ubuntubrowser
<floka> svn checkout gives me the src.But in it there are outdated links for packages.So I need to replace them
<Ess> Ok... I won't waste time trying to figure it out. @Xangua, I'll take your suggestion on and use Firefox. @MonkeyDust thanks for replying, too.
<EriC^^> Ess: touch the bottom of the screen and you'll get a link thing with a back button
<EriC^^> fwiw
<EriC^^> (you have to click at the bottom of the screen)
<geirha> floka: I don't know what that means without the context
<floka> I want to know if there is way to browse a svn repository so I can find the right urls I need
<floka> just in general
<geirha> floka: well there's svn ls and svn cat, they can both take urls
<Pici> Theres also #svn here on freenode.
<Ess> @Eric^^, thanks a bunch! I got it.
<EriC^^> no problem
<floka> ok
<Ess> Thanks again, guys!
<Ess> .... aaaaaaaand OUT!
<GnomeKris> Okay, MonkeyDust. Thermald is installed. How do I use? I've checked the --help menu, but it only gives a list of commands. I want to know more about it and how it works before I dive into using it.
<rene_> test
<rene_> someone online?
<smamir> yeah rene_
<daftykins> rene_: do that in #freenode or #test in future
<rene_> ok thanks
<SkepticalParrot> Uhh... when it says "please remove the installation medium, then press enter" does that mean remove the flash drive first, and THEN unplug it? I ask because whenever I do that, it takes forever to shut down...
<SkepticalParrot> *remove the flash drive FIRST, and THEN press enter
<daftykins> remove = unplug
<SkepticalParrot> Yeah... I know...
<daftykins> you don't even have to bother
<daftykins> oh you corrected your sentence :) i follow
<daftykins> some systems do not cope with rebooting from that properly
<smoker05> guys is there anything wrong am I doing in this : http://i.imgur.com/AVpePJW.png
<smoker05> my music directory is not loading up.
<jsnd> hopefully this is hthe correct place to ask this but, I'm trying to install the control panel plesk on my digitalcloud droplet
<rochmat> hello bro and sis
<jsnd> but I'm getting an error: ERROR while trying to check the hostname
<jsnd> I tried adding a line to my hosts file: ipaddress domain
<jsnd> 123.123.45.67 example.com
<jsnd> as an example
<jsnd> and it's still not working
<jsnd> I'm connecting to my digitalocean droplet using putty and running these commands: wget http://autoinstall.plesk.com/plesk-installer chmod +x plesk-installer ./plesk-installer
<GnomeKris> MonkeyDust. I don't see anything https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues there about gpu or graphics cards. only cpu.
<GnomeKris> I'm not having trouble with my cpu. it stays a constant 40-42c
<GnomeKris> gpu starts at 33c and ramps up to 55-60c before the whole system just shuts down.
<goddard> anyone know a good USB 3 sata dock for linux?
<smoker05> Is there any tutorial on how to install mpd with gnome on ubuntu
<smoker05> cant find anything
<goddard> is virtual box's kernel module open source?
<bazhang> smoker05, ario , cantata , and some others are the client front end for mpd
<bazhang> !info ario | smoker05
<ubottu> smoker05: ario (source: ario): GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1.3 (wily), package size 167 kB, installed size 646 kB
<bazhang> apt-cache search mpd   smoker05 to find out more
<Cim> hi, is there any option for rhythmbox to continue playing song after rhythmbox-client disconnect?
<SkepticalParrot> I forgot my password for unlocking the encryption on my computer. How do I retrieve it?
<SkepticalParrot> crypt_LUKS
<SkepticalParrot> nvm remembered it.
<terry__> hello everyone
<_iambad_> Anyone home ?
<Abe_> _iambad_:  hi
<_imbad__> ...
<TheNH813> I have a question about compiling gcc.
<cfedde> ask away!
<ezri> although the likely answer is going to be "why on earth are you doing that"
<TheNH813> After I compile gcc, should I recompile guile, bison, binutils, etc so they are built with the best optimizations.
<TheNH813> Because I had to recompile them to build the new compiler
<bekks> TheNH813: Why would you compile your compiler on Ubuntu?
<cfedde> TheNH813: the easy path is obviously to use the package stuff.
<ezri> why are you compiling gcc in the first place
<SchrodingersScat> torture yourself however you like
<TheNH813> It's an odd distro I built years ago for special hardware. The repos are no longer available.
<cfedde> On the other hand doing all this compilation is a bit of a rite of passage.
<ezri> so not supported in #ubuntu then
<ezri> (you might want ##linux)
<daftykins> TheNH813: yep wrong channel.
<TheNH813> Ok, I'l go ask there. Man this will be a pain to bring lucid up to date.
<daftykins> TheNH813: wow why on earth are you doing something so ridiculous?
<bekks> TheNH813: Why would upgrading lucid be painful for you?
<daftykins> psst EOL
<TheNH813> I know LOL.
<daftykins> !pm | _imbad__
<ubottu> _imbad__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TheNH813> Will do.
<rakm> hey, i'm on ubuntu 12.04 and trying to run `service mysql start` and it is telling me "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<rakm> (this is also insde a docker container, but not sure if that matters)
<daftykins> you would need to use sudo if you are not root
<rakm> also tried /etc/init.d/mysql start directly, but it jus tredirects to service command and fails the same way
<_imbad__> ubottu: okhh
<rakm> daftykins trying as root and tried with sudo as well
<daftykins> oh containerisation, yep i'm not touching that.
<cfedde> rakm: two approaches. One is to be srue that upstart is running in the container. The other is to see how upstart gets mysqld started and do that in your RUN line in the container.
<rakm> cfedde how do i check if it is running? initctl --version returns stuff, does that mean it's running?
<rakm> s/stuff/the version
<cfedde> ps -ef | grep upstart
<rakm> cfedde no, guess it's not running then
<cfedde> so start it.
<cfedde> that is if you want to have a process monitor running in your container.
<rakm> heh, googling 'start upstart' is not so straightforward
<rakm> cfedde yeah this is a throwaway container, really just trying to get mysql started so i can debug something
<Venko> Hey all, my grandma is using a VERY old desktop PC with Ubuntu Linux and has been using it for say 8 or so years. She's been managing to use it for a long time but the specs are ancient.
<cfedde> rakm: you probably want to look at the mysql pages and see how it wants to be started. iirc by running mysqld with some options.
<daftykins> Venko: can you be specific?
<Venko> I'd like to treat her to a more capable computer but still set it up with Ubuntu and everything. I was wondering if anyone has any recommended hardware combinations or prebuilt PCs for Ubuntu home users *In the United Kingdom*
<Venko> The second is preferable but I can always build one with recommended hardware combos
<Canon> hello wnt to install clamtk by using sudo apt-get install clamav clamtk but get errors that the file is not located there followed the link and verified that it does not exist
<Venko> daftykins: Basically I want to treat my grandma to some modern hardware and set up Ubuntu for her oe it
<daftykins> Venko: right, it would've been nice to know the existing specs though
<SchrodingersScat> Venko: https://system76.com/shipping
<cfedde> Venko: almost any reasonably modern system can run ubuntu pretty well.
<daftykins> Venko: to be honest i've picked up some really cheap Lenovo Ideapad 305 laptops on amazon UK that've been ideal for such a task
<daftykins> assuming a laptop would be viable
<SchrodingersScat> in install her a xubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> s/in/or
<Venko> daftykins: Is there an easy way to get all of that info in Ubuntu or via the terminal?
<Venko> I don't know off the top of my head
<daftykins> Venko: yes - do you have SSH access or are you there?
<Venko> daftykins: No SSH access as she changed her router but I can ask her to do it for me
<Venko> She's reasonably tech literate, for a grandma at least
<daftykins> Venko: so is she not on some old EOL version of ubuntu right now?
<daftykins> Venko: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model ; free -m ; lspci; df -h
<Venko> daftykins: Nah, she upgrades on each release herself
<daftykins> you could get her to throw the above in a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cfedde> sudo dmidecode | mail -s "here it is" Venko@example.com
<daftykins> yeah, or we could stick to the readable version
<Venko> cfedde: She uses web email though so that won't work anyway
<cfedde> shucks.  I generaly configure all my systems so that they send system mail somewhere.
<Venko> SchrodingersScat: I'd rather order from inside the EU so I don't have to worry about import duties
<daftykins> *chuckle*
<SchrodingersScat> Venko: ah, k.
<cfedde> Venko: nearly any dell, or lenovo will work.  Also a raspberry pi 2 is a surprisingly effective desktop.
<daftykins> no way to Pi - that's really a bad idea
<Venko> No SSH access and she's busy at the moment but I'll let you guys know tomorrow what the specs are from the commands daftykins shared
<daftykins> Venko: cool
<Venko> Yeah and I'm happy to spend a bit here
<Venko> I want her to have something that'll last a good amount of time with Ubuntu for her
<cfedde> why no to pi?
<daftykins> limited packages available due to arch
<cfedde> yeah there is that.
<daftykins> Venko: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-ideapad-15-6-inch-Laptop-Notebook/dp/B015Q3BD74 could even throw in a 240GB SSD from crucial UK
<tgm4883> which might not matter, depending on what she uses it for
<daftykins> hardly worth limiting yourself from the word go, however
<tgm4883> daftykins: tradeoffs, super low power, small, cheap desktop
<Venko> daftykins: Thanks. I was thinking more of a desktop but maybe a laptop is better
<tgm4883> daftykins: personally, I like more power though
 * tgm4883 summons his inner Tim the Tool Man Taylor
<Venko> How do you know if the webcam, wifi, etc works on Linux?
<neldogz> Does anyone know where i can locate the file that is blacklisting certain SSD's on Ubuntu 15.10?
<daftykins> Venko: they do have rather flexible keyboards on the above, but you could use an existing were it USB
<tgm4883> neldogz: what are you trying to do?
<daftykins> Venko: yes all out of the box - as i bought one of these for a friend recently (albeit not running Linux) - though i have to say i did not test the webcam
<ouroumov> Venko, that's not from inside the UK but well, check it out: http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/ordinateur-portable/pc-portable/ldlc/c4265-b000000888/p1e48t3o0a1+fp-l368.html
<tgm4883> daftykins: how is the build quality on that? I've got some thinkpads that are great, but I've only seen 1 non-thinkpad (lenovos) and both of it's hinges are broke
<daftykins> super cheap, keyboard flexes a bit and isn't something you'd want to write your life story on
<Venko> If I ordered that laptop basically the HDD is easily accessible to replace with a SSD then, is it?
<Venko> I think swapping in a SSD would be important to really make it more performant
<daftykins> yes, couple of screws
<cfedde> I'd probably order it with the SSD to beginwith.
<daftykins> you can't do that
<cfedde> odd.
<Venko> Yeah, pretty nuts really lol
<daftykins> well, Lenovo refuse to ship to where i live so i never looked at their direct options
<daftykins> your mileage may vary
<jushur> system76
<daftykins> they're US based and only ship tot he UK from my understanding
<daftykins> not worth it.
<Venko> Yeah plus I have next day delivery with Amazon
<Venko> and their delivery services are WAY better than companies like Lenovo
<jushur> thing is you vote with your valet. if you continue to buy hardware from the vendors who do not support linux, yuor working against the comunity sort of.
<tgm4883> jushur: +1
<daftykins> yeah you're right, Venko's gran will be the tipping point of the industry
<daftykins> GO Venko's gran!
<cfedde> I bought one of these about a year ago and I love it: http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9343-laptop-ubuntu/pd
<cfedde> when it's at home it connects to a large monitor and external keyboard.
<daftykins> i have the 9350 :)
<tgm4883> daftykins: that's the same argument as "my vote doesn't count because I'm only 1 person"
<jushur> butterfly effect.. it does matter basicly.
<daftykins> tgm4883: heh yeah, still i couldn't care less because i don't even believe in desktop Linux
<tgm4883> daftykins: ok
<Venko> daftykins: She's pretty influential in her Bridge club
<daftykins> just call jushur to cover the shipping if you have to send it back to the US then ;)
<jushur> i gave away 3 laptops so far this year. one i5 and 2x i7 based ones. tho im a bit picky with who i give stuff to ,)
<Venko> cfedde: That looks so awesome
<Venko> Oh it's Dell US :(
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<Venko> Thanks tgm4883
<Venko> I'm going to email out to my local LUG and ask if anyone has experience with any of the UK vendors
<floka> you are generous man jushur
<floka> giving laptops away
<popey> Venko: i have bought machines from ebuyer in the uk before now. desktop, not laptop.
<popey> Venko: they do ubuntu preinstalled machines
<popey> (laptops too i believe)
<pragmaticenigma> Could someone please help me drop an SSH connection? I've tried to stop the SSH service but the remote connection remains
<tgm4883> yea listen to popey he know about a few Ubuntu things :)
<getrekt> Hey, could somebody help me with installation?
<tgm4883> Too bad he's English though ;P
 * popey tickles tgm4883 
<tgm4883> sorry popey, I haven't seen Daviey around in awhile and couldn't resist :)
<popey> :)
<getrekt> It says you can delete Disk and install Ubuntu, I started it from a Live CD, will it delete my Live CD or my main computer disk (where WIndows 7 is installed)
<Eduard_Munteanu> pragmaticenigma, if it's using a particular user, you can kill all processes belonging to it
<Venko> popey: Thanks
<Venko> Man this is really difficult to decide
<colignan> im  new to all this. ive just got a pi 3 and got ubuntu 15.10 mate installed. does anyone know the status of the bluetooth issues?
<floka> pragmaticenigma: what do you mean remote connection remains?
<popey> colignan: in progress
<pragmaticenigma> Eduard_Munteanu, I wish I could do that, but it's my account connected from work. If I kill all, I'll lose my stuff locally
<colignan> cheers popey
<popey> colignan: waiting on updated binary blob from Raspberry Pi foundation
 * tgm4883 should order a Pi 3 to sit unused next to his Pi 2 and origin Pi
<colignan> do you know if i can use a bluetooth dongle?
<pragmaticenigma> floka, that means the remote computer that is using SSH to connect to my machine is still connected.
<popey> colignan: yes
<colignan> cool, thanks popey
<floka> you have a ssh server running?
<pragmaticenigma> yes floka
<floka> just kill it, not sure how, but I would try service sshd restart
<pragmaticenigma> floka, if you read my initial comment, you would have seen that I already tried that
<floka> or try something /etc/init.d/ and see if there is ssh files there
<floka> ok, then kill -9 sshd
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: so someone is ssh'd into your computer and you want to drop their connection?
<pragmaticenigma> kill only works with process ids
<floka> ps -aux and see the process id
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, I left myself connected to my machine from work. I'm trying to disconnet it
<popey> pragmaticenigma: pkill -o -u <username> sshd
<popey> that kills the oldest one
<pragmaticenigma> I think I found it.. floka ... hoping it doesn't attempt to autoreconnect
<floka> change the port in ssd config
<floka> it will not reconnect
<pragmaticenigma> there  isn't a way to for close a port is there?
<pragmaticenigma> don't really want to let it timeout on FIN_WAIT1
<floka> there is but I do not know it
<pragmaticenigma> I already closed the port forward
<floka> probably with iptables you can block the port
<pragmaticenigma> but since the connection was established, it didn't bounce the connection
<stacks88> some files may or may not have gotten accidentally removed on my system over the network (long story), so if i reboot it may not come back up or it might be fine. but is there any way to check ? like i know theres debsums command, i ran that and everything seemed fine. but any other way to verify the "system integrity" so to speak, before i reboot ?
<pragmaticenigma> once a connection is made, you can't set new rules, you still need to bounce the service... i'm trying to do that without interupting other things... about to go nuclear and reboot the system
<pragmaticenigma> there... finally died
<pragmaticenigma> computer at work won't be happy
<pragmaticenigma> oh well
<pragmaticenigma> thanks for the assist floka
<vdevnull> Hello People
<neldogz> Does anyone know where i can locate the file that is blacklisting certain SSD's on Ubuntu 15.10?
<pragmaticenigma> wasn't aware of a "blacklist" neldogz
<vdevnull> Guys, I'm using windows i want migrate to ubuntu.
<_imbad_> vdevnull: sure!
<gdoteof> pragmaticenigma: https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/3a58s0/dont_use_linux_on_samsung_ssds/
<vdevnull> I've HP Laptop, But HP doesn't support Linux ubuntu.
<vdevnull> So i need to find drivers somehow..
<bekks> gdoteof: a reddit link, neat :P
<_imbad_> vdevnull: like ?
<bekks> gdoteof: how about this instead?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1465663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1338706 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1465663 Samsung SSD 840 failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) on upstream kernels >= 3.12" [Medium,Fix released]
<vdevnull> I tried to install it before. but seems some drivers missing
<vdevnull> like Audio / Wifi..
<vdevnull> So i've reinstaled windows :(((
<_imbad_> vdevnull: which ubuntu version you tries?
<vdevnull> 14
<pragmaticenigma> So it wouldn't be recommended that neldogz circumvent that black list... as it appears to significantly and negatively impact the device... they're on the blacklist for a reason
<bekks> vdevnull: which 14?
<_imbad_> vdevnull: yes
<vdevnull> bekks Nice question
<vdevnull> let me check :P
<vdevnull> As i remember i've tried 14 / 12 but what exact versions i don't remember
<vdevnull> i formated everything..
<_imbad_> vdevnull: as in 14.xx ?
<bekks> vdevnull: So type: cat /etc/issue
<vdevnull> bekks I've removed ubuntu already. because i can't even connect to LAN/WLAN
<vdevnull> anything
<_imbad_> bekks: +1
<vdevnull> So i need to figure out. How to find drivers before migrating again
<pragmaticenigma> vdevnull, we would need to know that exact version number to help you
<vdevnull> Is it possible?
<bekks> vdevnull: Is what possible?
<pragmaticenigma> vdevnull, there are no "drivers" to be installed. it is usually a matter of finding out what hardware is in the system and making sure the system properly identifies it
<vdevnull> pragmaticenigma, So if i get my laptop specification that would help ? to find the correct version to use?
<bekks> vdevnull: the current ubuntu versions are: 14.04 and 15.10
<Ben64> vdevnull: it would help to know the wireless card
<pragmaticenigma> vdevnull, it will help us determine what may be the cause of the issue.
<vdevnull> Okay moment. I'll get it
<nviz>  
<Bray90820> What doe this error mean
<Bray90820> Unable to create new logical volume with no extents
<bekks> Bray90820: that you cannot create a 0 sized volume.
<Bray90820> Alright thanks
<lazybones_> hi all
<lazybones_> been drinking lots of whisky tonight, cant really focus on the screen, loving lubuntu just now - thanky to all @ ubuntu/lubuntu
<vdevnull> pragmaticenigma, http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC-series/7486459/model/7685145/drivers
<lazybones_> k, night..
<Bray90820> So a while ago someone helped me create a reserved partition on my server so I could still copy files to it while a backup was going
<Bray90820> Could they have used a data snap
<pragmaticenigma> vdevnull, those specs shouldnt be giving you any trouble... did you try a live session before attempting to install to make sure things were working?
#ubuntu 2016-03-12
<vdevnull> pragmaticenigma, If i install windows and i run ubuntu in VM. everything working completly fine.
<vdevnull> But if i install it..
<vdevnull> Nothing work.
<Bray90820> This is the error I am getting
<Bray90820> Unable to create new logical volume with no extents mount: special device /dev/server/data-snap does not exist
<pragmaticenigma> VM is not the same vdevnull
<vdevnull> Yeah. but live cd have same issues aswell
<vdevnull> as well
<vdevnull> So what u say, I shouldn't have any issue ?
<pragmaticenigma> there is a new version being relased next month, maybe what till then and see if you still have problems
<pragmaticenigma> if the live cd doesnt work, don't install
<pragmaticenigma> vdevnull, ^^
<vdevnull> Seems i need to get this versions
<vdevnull> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201307-13902/
<pragmaticenigma> that doesn't mean anything in your situation vdevnull
<Rendelton> Hi, got a fresh 14.04 install and trying to would out a cross OS issues with wine and seeing "err:module:import_dll Library mfc110.dll" anyone in the room with some experience in the area?
<vdevnull> I'll burn HP company soon
<pragmaticenigma> Rendelton, i'd say what ever your trying to run is likely not compat with wine
<pragmaticenigma> what is the program
<MacCoaster> Using docker on aarch64 Ubuntu I get failed to create endpoint foo on network bridge failed to add host vethblah <=> sandbox vethblah pair interfaces operation not supported, whats the best way to debug this?
<Rendelton> That was my thoughts just looking to see if I came to the wrong conclusion
<MacCoaster> FWIW it's kernel 3.14 because ODROID C2. But aufs, overlayfs, etc. seem to be backported.
<pragmaticenigma> MacCoaster, Docker is not supported here
<nu7shell> Hi guys.
<nu7shell> Im having a problem with my usb.
<nu7shell> with my usb flash.
<nu7shell> So happened that i was formating this USB and the laptop went off because i ran out of battery.
<nu7shell> When i plugged in again it doesnt recognize it anymore.
<Mathisen> Rendelton:  winetricks and install MSVC2012
<nu7shell> It doesnt appear on lsusb nor lsblk
<nu7shell> and dmesg shows me device descriptor read/64, error -71
<nu7shell> My question is, this usb is gone? or it can be fixed?
<pragmaticenigma> it probably can be fixed nu7shell ... if dmesg show a device connected its still working
<Mathisen> nu7shell:  > https://paulphilippov.com/articles/how-to-fix-device-not-accepting-address-error
<nu7shell> Mathisen, pragmaticenigma thanks guys
<bobby_> hey what are you guys talking about?
<Bashing-om> !topic | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bray90820> Can someone help me recreate an LVM snapshot so I can copy files to my server as it's being backed up
<Bray90820> As of right now when I try to back up I get this error
<Bray90820> Unable to create new logical volume with no extents mount: special device /dev/server/data-snap does not exist
<pragmaticenigma> Bray90820, when defining a new volume, you need to make sure you are giving it a size.
<xnp70> using ubuntu server 14.04 I realized it is loading iptables, but I can't find where iptable's config is
<xnp70> ufw is disabled
<xnp70> what is the default iptables's config file ?
<Bray90820> pragmaticenigma: the reason I believe it's failing right now is because the snapshot does not exist
<dillon_> I got a .mkv file that I am trying to watch I get error message on vlc so what I did was uninstall it and the reinstall it with all of the boxes checked on software center and it still will not play so I figured why not I'll download some other media player and it could not play it, what could I do to get it to play.  I also tried to convert it to a .avi file (or any file) for that matter so I then tried handbrake and I could not
<dillon_> figure out how to convert it.  so then I took said video file on my windows machine (it has avs video converter) and it also could not read the file.  What am I doing wrong, what can I do to watch said file?
<vdevnull> pragmaticenigma, Sorry for disturb. But If i've Ubuntu installed in VM. Woudn't that help me?
<pragmaticenigma> Bray90820, without knowing the steps prior to receiving that error message. the best any of us can assume is something is trying to create a volume with zero size
<vdevnull> to find out what drivers i should use
<vdevnull> or (currently using in vm)
<dillon_> this is the vlc error message No suitable decoder module:
<dillon_> VLC does not support the audio or video format "hevc". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<pragmaticenigma> vdevnull, No, A VM is not the same as running it on a real computer. The VM is a special environment to emulate a real computer. It will not have the same configuration as you're actual machine
<Bray90820> pragmaticenigma: So then where should I go from here?
<pragmaticenigma> Bray90820, I'm not familiar with snapshotting LVMs... just that the error you received indicates a zero size volume
<Bray90820> Apparently there is one already created I just need to utilize it somehow
<pragmaticenigma> Bray90820, what you have appears to be a little more complex than a simple installation, and this might not be the correct forum for help
<pragmaticenigma> correct => best
<Bray90820> It was created with ubuntu so I just assumed
<xnp70>  what is the default iptables's config file ?
<Ben64> dillon_: hevc is a new codec, you need a player that supports that. mpv does (depending on your ubuntu version)
<chasvane> #ubuntu-server may know
<dillon_> Ben Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<chasvane> they are like the delta force of ubuntu support
<Bray90820> chasvane: are you talking to me?
<pragmaticenigma> Bray90820, I'm not saying you won't find help, just that you may have better luck in a room frequented by more advanced users
<Bray90820> pragmaticenigma: Alright
<Bray90820> Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> yes Bray90820 , chasvane was talking to you
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Ben64> dillon_: you'd need to get it from a PPA then
<chasvane> Bray90820, you require elite tier 1 operator help
<Bray90820> Yep
<bekks> Bray90820: you ran out of space. no chance to recreate a snapshot.
<bekks> Bray90820: because you ran out of space, there is no snapshot to be recreated.
<dillon_> Ben64 I found it on the Software Center however all I get the black screen of death
<Bray90820> bekks: So if i shrunk my partition size do you think It would work?
<vdevnull> pragmaticenigma, 14.04 LTS is good version according to my specification ?
<bekks> Bray90820: You are using LVM, not partitions :)
<Bray90820> bekks: Sorry that's what i meant
<bekks> Bray90820: first of all, you need free extents, then, you can use them.
<disc0very> hi
<disc0very> can I ask here about Elementary OS Live from USB drive ?
<Ben64> dillon_: black screen of death? anyway like i said, you'll need to use a ppa. ppa's are not supported here, and they are 3rd party repositories and software, best of luck. this is the ppa i use for mpv... https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests/+index?field.series_filter=trusty
<Ben64> disc0very: elementary os isn't supported in this channel
<bekks> !elementaryos | disc0very
<bekks> !elementary | disc0very
<ubottu> disc0very: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Bray90820> bekks: I think I get what your saying
<chasvane> #elementaryOS is like the disavowed CIA front company of ubuntu support
<Bray90820> bekks: If I shrunk my LVM and created frees pace it might work
<neldogz> pragmaticenigma, not looking to circumvent the black list, just want to find an updated copy so that I can avoid purchasing any SSD that is on that list.
<dillon_> ben5
<dillon_> ben64 it is the all black screen with no video and thanks for the help
<pragmaticenigma> neldogz, I think the more recently produced drives have been fine. But good reason to have the list then... avoid fallout after
<neldogz> pragmaticenigma, yes, I think this is it: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c
<dillon_> Ben64 is there anyway to convert the file to an .avi for any other file format?
<Bray90820> bekks: Thanks you were actually a lot of help
<pragmaticenigma> I found that earlier... most of what I've seen in google searches has been directed at samsung for some reason
<Ben64> dillon_: not really
<Ben64> dillon_: and mkv and avi are both containers, not formats
<dillon_> Ben64 thanks for the help
<Itsan> heey
<disc0very> can I ask here about Elementary OS ?
<stacks88> if i have a dedicated server that is ubuntu 14.04 but the server provider installed some weird custom kernel of theirs.. can i still use apt to install the typical ubuntu 14.04 kernel instead ?
<stacks88> and how would i do that ? would i just apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-77-generic
<k1l> stacks88: is it a bare metal server? or a vps or such?
<stacks88> its a physical server / real machine
<bekks> stacks88: can you show us the output of "uname -a"?
<stacks88> its ovh. when you go to install the OS on the server, there is an option "Install original kernel" - ive done it many times. But today, its not working. Has to be some error on OVH's part. "An error occurred while requesting to install the distribution Ubuntu Server 14.04 "Trusty Tahr" LTS - ubuntu1404-server on the server ns526333.ip-149-56-16.net with the language EN (This server must be
<stacks88> installed with OVH custom Linux kernel)" -- complete bullshit. their phone support is not answering..... i bought this server for 1 week for testing purposes. So since they arent answering the phone, i think im just going to go ahead and install it with their custom kernel that i dont want. but once i get into the OS, thats where im wondering how can i install the typical ubuntu kernel instead
<stacks88> so im assuming it'll be what i was saying earlier, somethign along the lines of apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-77-generic
<bekks> stacks88: can you show us the output of "uname -a"?
<stacks88> but if thats wrong im sure you guys know a better more accurate way
<stacks88> bekks the OS has not been installed yet. i have to install ubuntu 14.04 on it. but for some reason the web interface is saying i can only install it w/ their custom kernel crap. so if i do load ubuntu 14.04 on there with their custom kernel, how can i then install the typical kernel from ubuntu instead ? i.e 3.13.0-77-generic
<stacks88> details are in my earlier message
<stacks88> or i might have to edit some grub file im guessing
<bekks> stacks88: So if thats what their systems tells you, contact them on how to install a stock kernel.
<k1l> stacks88: i wonder if that custom kernel got a reason. but you could install the "linux-generic" meta package
<stacks88> k1l: its got to be some error w/ their system today. cause ive never received this message and i always choose "Install original kernel".. but ive been listeneing to hold music for like 15 mins now so i guess ill try the linux-generic
<MixMasterMike> hi
<nu7shell> Hey, im having this trouble with my usb flashdrive
<nu7shell> So happened that my laptop went off when i was given format to this usb.
<nu7shell> Now it doesnt shows anymore when plugged.
<nu7shell> Not even blink any led that have my usb.
<nu7shell> I believed that its dead, but i ran dmesg | grep usb and this is what i get
<nu7shell> https://dpaste.de/10Xj
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet the provider is using some hypervisor tech that requires a specific kernel
<daftykins> nu7shell: don't paste here in future :) you just got temp muted!
<daftykins> nu7shell: when you're back, show us a http://paste.ubuntu.com of "dmesg | tail" _after_ plugging in the drive
<pragmaticenigma> nu7shell, this may sounds strange... but do you have a windows machine? try plugging it in there and see if windows asks you to format it
<nu7shell> daftykins, https://dpaste.de/10Xj does this help?
<nu7shell> daftykins, this is what i get when i try dmesg | grep usb when i plugged the usb
<neldogz> pragmaticenigma, yup its in the kernel: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/drivers/ata/libata-core.c?id=refs/tags/v4.5-rc7
<neldogz> pragmaticenigma, right under devices that don't properly handle queued TRIM commands
<nu7shell> pragmaticenigma, im going to try it right now.
<daftykins> nu7shell: no it does not, do what i asked
<heyo> need help. using ubuntu 14.04 or 15.10 i dont have headphone sound, only after i suspend it and restore... any way to fix this? im on asus laptop
<nu7shell> daftykins, https://paste.ubuntu.com/15353131/
<daftykins> heyo: what about replugging?
<heyo> doesnt work
<heyo> i have tried so many things
<daftykins> nu7shell: got a Windows system as suggested? otherwise try again from a booted live session
<nu7shell> daftykins, windows doesnt recognize it.
<nu7shell> daftykins, unknown device. its a kingston memory 8gb
<daftykins> sounds dead then, either do the above or toss it
<heyo> the weird thing is that with the live usb headphone sound works ok
<pragmaticenigma> nu7shell, bummer ... I think it's dead too
<nu7shell> Yeah, i believe it too.. i was given it format and laptop went off
<pragmaticenigma> nu7shell, best lesson... never do criticle system operations on battery :-(
<nu7shell> pragmaticenigma, yep, :(
<nu7shell> thanks anyways pragmaticenigma daftykins
<nu7shell> :)
<pragmaticenigma> nu7shell, forunately you can get new ones relatively cheep
<heyo> so no one have any idea to help me?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | heyo
<ubottu> heyo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mote> ff
<goddard> does an open source virtualization program exist that allows you to do GPU pass through?
<stacks88> if you run debsums command (tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums), and it comes back OK for everything, no files are missing from packages, etc.. does that mean the system would come back from a reboot in the case of some files accidentally deleted?
<goddard> virtual box has this functionality but requires a closed binary
<Eduard_Munteanu> goddard, Xen and KVM should be able to do GPU passthrough these days.
<pragmaticenigma> stacks88, that would only verify files that exist... not sure if files missing would get flagged
<goddard> Eduard_Munteanu: wow this looks pretty good... so why do I always see everyone using virtual box?
<Eduard_Munteanu> goddard, I wondered that too, never used it myself. I think it's easier to set up.
<Eduard_Munteanu> It's also got some following from Windows users, I take it.
<pragmaticenigma> goddard, because it's cross platform... VMs made can run on any platform that Virtual Box supports
<goddard> pragmaticenigma: ahh
<Panic0> ghost
<goddard> Eduard_Munteanu: pragmaticenigma do you guys know if xen will work with a vmware image?
<goddard> vmdk
<RoadRunner> Want to make a permanent change to one of my Grub booting options: a change in the kernel line (linux /boot/vmlinuz...) from "root=UUID=xxxx" to "root=/dev/sdax". But /etc/default/grub file, meant for user customization, doesn't make any mention of UUID's and /boot/grub/grub.cfg which specificaly reffers to UUID's, says "not to edit this file".
<RoadRunner> am I to ignore the warning and edit grub.cfg manually after all?
<pragmaticenigma> goddard, not sure... I kind of doubt it ,,, vmware uses a proprietary tech... OSS may not support it
<pragmaticenigma> goddard, you'd have to check the documentation of xen
<Ben64> RoadRunner: no and why would you want to change it from UUID
<RoadRunner> Ben64: it is my clone partition and every time I'll throw on a newer image the UUID will change
<pragmaticenigma> One issue with you idea RoadRunner is that the kernal may not recognize that "path" as reserved and may mount another device on it... which could corrupt your clone image
<pragmaticenigma> RoadRunner, I'd suggest reading up on why UUIDs are now used
<nicomachus> my HTPC running 14.04 has some sort of feature where if I hit the touchpad a certain way, it opens the Dash to search photos. It's super annoying. and I can't find the setting for it anywhere. Any ideas?
<Electron-> No idea, but its super annoying and if you fix it send me a DM lol
<nicomachus> :(
<nicomachus> i can't even reproduce it. it just seems random.
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus, do you need the touchpad for anything? you could disable it
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: I know that UUID's are more robust, but in my case the clone part is /dev/sda7 which isn't used for anything else and making a temporary change from UUID to dev label works just fine.  If I should decide to change my partition structure in the future, I'll change Grub accordingly
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: well, yea. It's the only mouse I have for the machine.
<Electron-> It has to do with touching two points on the pad. My windows laptop has that feature "", it opens IE
<nicomachus> It's a 2-in-1 keyboard/touchpad wireless thing
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus, depending on what program you run, you could always script it such that when your HTPC is in HT mode, it disables the touchpad... re-enables it when you're done
<pragmaticenigma> RoadRunner, it sounds like this is a more advance topic... maybe #ubuntu-server may have a better suggestion
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: moreover, the sda7 part isn't used so much for back up long term as just for checking a new backup image right after it is created (for the primary back up device)
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: not a solution. It happens when I using the touchpad to select media or whatever.
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus, sounds like you don't want help
<Electron-> You could try changing drivers, maybe a different driver wont support that feature
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus, check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/133207/how-can-i-disable-the-multitouch-gestures-in-ubuntu/198524#198524
<Electron-> Not really a solution, but if you get stuck it might be worth a shot.
<eNull> Hello im new to ubuntu
<eNull> How do i verify if i missingdrivers?
<pragmaticenigma> eNull, you need to be more specific... is there something not working that should be?
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: if you offer actual solutions instead of "don't use the touchpad" then I'll take them... but saying not to use it is not a solution at all.
<eNull> pragmaticenigma: its me vdevnull. Im running ubuntu from usb. And wifi / sound working. Should i install it?
<Electron-> Just looking at the url it's about disabling the multi touch feature. Which is what is opening random programs.
<pragmaticenigma> eNull, Do you have a secondary machine?
<eNull> Sadly no.
<eNull> But seems working 14.04
<eNull> Live
<nicomachus> Electron-: I'm looking at, but it's not multi-touch that's causing this. And I can't find a multitouch feature anywhere that opens the dash to search photos.
<styles> I'm trying to install an update via apt-get and this package is failing at : Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.108ubuntu9)
<pragmaticenigma> nicomachus, it's a "Gesture" multitouch is just a feature of the hardware, you can't disable that. You can control what it responds to
<styles> It just freezes forever
<eNull> pragmaticenigma: if drivers worked in live usb that means they will work in normal installation right!
<pragmaticenigma> eNull,  yes, if the live USB is working as expected, then it should work as a full install
<eNull> @pragmaticenigma: thanks boss. 1000000 thanks
<eNull> Loveee uuuu
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: re: seeking a better suggestion: I did not hear any suggestion or answer to my question (after all, I did not ask if it is a good idea, I asked how to do it)
<pragmaticenigma> RoadRunner, because no one here presently knows
<RoadRunner> pragmaticenigma: in that case, thanks for trying :)
<pragmaticenigma> Majority of the people here are using Ubuntu as a desktop with a simple configuration
<pragmaticenigma> that's why I'm trying to direct you towards a better support channel
<daftykins> knows what?
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: that's utter rubbish and i would appreciate it if you would cut the assumption
<daftykins> it's the _weekend_ most aren't active right now.
<SkepticalParrot> So... fdisk -l and lsblk lists drives that are connected to the system. Is there something similar to that that lists servers I've connected to via ssh, ftp and smb?
<RoadRunner> daftykins: can you look up in the channel 1hr earlier or would you like me to repost my question?
<nicomachus> best to repost
<daftykins> RoadRunner: executive summary would be great, i'm eating right now
<daftykins> SkepticalParrot: not that i know of, single instance mounts or connections won't really have a trace
<nicomachus> if you've stored a key for each, though
<RoadRunner> Want to make a permanent change to one of my Grub booting options: a change in the kernel line (linux /boot/vmlinuz...) from "root=UUID=xxxx" to "root=/dev/sdax". But /etc/default/grub file, meant for user customization, doesn't make any mention of UUID's and /boot/grub/grub.cfg which specificaly reffers to UUID's, says "not to edit this file". Am I to ignore the warning and edit grub.cfg manually
<daftykins> that's true
<daftykins> there's always "netstat -tuln" for standard connections too
<nicomachus> SkepticalParrot: you can check in .ssh/known_hosts
<nicomachus> .ssh should be in home
<daftykins> RoadRunner: that grub.cfg is generated by /etc/default/grub after invoking "sudo update-grub", yes.
<daftykins> RoadRunner: the _right_ place would be /etc/fstab to modify a UUID for / to be a device id
<RoadRunner> daftykins: done that but strangely, the desired change manifested itself everywhere EXCEPT on the kernel line I am asking about
<daftykins> well, why do you so specifically desire it there? i have to say that this task stinks of 'ridiculous'
<daftykins> what are you really trying to achieve - from a conceptual level?
<Bray90820_> Anyone wanna create a kinda complicated backup script for me for most of my data I want my system to incrementally be backed up every night at 3AM and keep only 30 backups
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> tonnes of apps available and scripts online you can read, learn from and edit
<daftykins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<RoadRunner> daftykins: reposting again: my clone partition (sda7) isn't used so much for back up long term as just for checking a new backup image right after it is created (to be stored on the primary back up device)
<daftykins> RoadRunner: you're telling me that you clone your real root to another partition on the _same_ disk and then want to switch over to boot from it?
<daftykins> you don't appear to be aware how foolish "backing up" to the same disk is
<squinty> SkepticalParrot,  install smbclient and then run smbtree for samba shares
<meskes> Looks like I walked in at the right time
<RoadRunner> daftykins: re-read carefully what I just reposted
<daftykins> yeah, that's the most ridiculous strategy i have seen employed in computing.
<RoadRunner> daftykins: my long term storage of back up images IS on a different computer
<daftykins> i bet you dd them too huh?
<RoadRunner> no
<meskes> hahaha
<meskes> dd to them
<RoadRunner> daftykins: as I said to pragmaticenigma earlier, I am not asking for an opinion on the merits of my backup strategy, I just want to know if anyone here can answer my question exactly as I asked it
<daftykins> RoadRunner: that's nice, but you get what you're given
<RoadRunner> daftykins: I guess, this isn't the best hour on this channel for constructive feedback
<pragmaticenigma> It's a matter of not understanding why you are doing what you are doing.
<daftykins> i get it, it's just pants on head retarded
<nicomachus> why would you backup something on the same disk... that's not a backup. It's just a copy.
<daftykins> apparently it's a "test" XD
<Nathanj> Is there a way for me to fix the "package runit is not configured yet" problem when installing with apt-get
<pragmaticenigma> the only way it makes sense to me is to snapshot the disk locally before sending the image up for backup
<pragmaticenigma> I guess it also makes sense for an upgrade of kernels or something similar, to be able to quickly swap back to a known working image
<pragmaticenigma> but you wouldn't be upgrading kernels on a production system without first testing it elsehere
<strieder> hello?
<krabador> strieder, ask
<pragmaticenigma> lionel richie everyone
<krabador> keith emerson everyone
<strieder> what exactly is this?
<pragmaticenigma> strieder, define "this" we are not capable of knowing what you are thinking
<krabador> strieder, what do you think , an irc channel named #ubuntu can be?
<strieder> I should have thought a minute before I asked
<strieder> sorry
<krabador> strieder, somebody bound you ?
<jaake> hello
<krabador> hi
<jaake> I am on 16.04 and I need to enable a third party ppa with no release file thing
<jaake> I looked at the man 8 apt-secure page
<jaake> but I don't know where to put that line to enable them
<krabador> jaake, /apt/etc/sources.list ?
<jaake> I tried creating a new file in /etc/apt/apt-conf.d/98allowinsecurerepo but I kept getting syntax errors
<daftykins> jaake: that's only on topic in #ubuntu+1
<jaake> ha figured it out, just needed a ;
<jaake> psh, nevermind still didn't work
<Tarvos> Hola
<Tarvos> Hi
<eNull> Help. Seems my wifi driver missing when i ran ubuntu from live usb was working
<eNull> I had an option in addtional drivers
<eNull> But now i can find it
<Bashing-om> eNull: Do you have a working wired connection at this time ? What do you see in the "Additional Drivers" utility ?
<eNull> Yes wired working
<eNull> Bashing-om: when i was running from live i had like option with 801 selection
<eNull> That caused wifi to work
<eNull> But i just installed ubuntu and i cant find it
<Bashing-om> eNull: Try and see if a WIFI driver is offered in "Additional Drivers" .
<eNull> No addiotnal drivers available
<Bashing-om> eNull: Well, WIFI is not in my comfort zone, I know of nothing else to offer at this time .
<eNull> Thank you sir
<Bashing-om> eNull: Hang loose, for those who know how to identify the card and load the correct driver .
<eNull> Bashing-om: ahh i wish some could help. Now connected via usb stick with 7 kb speed. So to run update would take me one month
<eNull> :(((
<daftykins> eNull: "lspci" to identify the card, throw it in a paste for us
<daftykins> or install pastebinit and then run "lspci | pastebinit"
<eNull> Roger boss
<eNull> Pastebin.com/za27xbhj
<daftykins> !broadcom | eNull you have a broadcom 43142, read up here
<ubottu> eNull you have a broadcom 43142, read up here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eNull> Too much information
<eNull> Im newbie
<Bray90820_> How would I have my backup script keep my last 30 backups
<daftykins> timestamp and delete on a folder count
<eNull> daftykins the document says uts in kernel package
<eNull> Linux
<eNull> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<daftykins> eNull: "ifconfig -a" in a paste
<daftykins> eNull: also "dpkg -l | grep broadcom"
<eNull> Pastebin.com/1TsMrYrH
<daftykins> eNull: is this a laptop?
<daftykins> is there a reason you would have two NICs *other* than the wifi?
<eNull> Yes
<eNull> Usb stick
<eNull> Net
<daftykins> is that how you're online right now though?
<eNull> Yes
<daftykins> but your laptop has built in wired, is it broken?
<eNull> I have two connect options
<eNull> Usb / Wifi
<eNull> Usb seems acting like wired
<derfoh94> Hello
<daftykins> can you run the other command i listed?
<eNull> Empty
<eNull> Return nothing
<daftykins> ok so you don't have the packages installed like the guide wanted
<daftykins> i think you misread it
<eNull> i need install linux stuff
<daftykins> eNull: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<daftykins> "
<eNull> sudo apt-get update = sudo apt update?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> well no
<daftykins> you type the command exactly as i typed it, it works
<daftykins> apt is different to apt-get
<eNull> Oh okay. My net speed is 7kb :p
<eNull> Would take me time
<daftykins> 7 kilobytes per second? surely not
<eNull> I swear
<eNull> I have moved to new appartment i dont have adsl yet
<eNull> So im connecting via my phone wifi..
<daftykins> hah.
<daftykins> sounds like EDGE
<eNull> But now i cant use my phone so im using usb
<eNull> And crap
<eNull> Dial-up days :P
<eNull> Actually dial-up was faster than this stupid usb
<eNull> I'm runninf apt-get update :( if i halt it it cause any damage?
<daftykins> nope
<eNull> 7,952 B/s :(((((
<virtuosoj> sorry eNull :p
<daftykins> cut the chat
<virtuosoj> Downloading 16.04 daily for the first time... after maining Ubuntu 15.10 and Fedora 23 what can I expect?
<daftykins> virtuosoj: to go into #ubuntu+1 where unreleased versions are on-topic
<virtuosoj> no responses in there :(
<daftykins> you won't get one here, support of released versions only.
<eNull> daftykins: downloading updates will take time. So just in case. Do ineed anything more to do after installing that package
<eNull> ?
<daftykins> i did link you to the guide page so you could do it first hand...
<eNull> Thanks buddy
<eNull> If i have any problem i will come ask for help
<eNull> Thanks for helping
<daftykins> np
<Guest42297> Heyo
<daftykins> lo
<virtuosoj> if I decide to opt for the netinstall of 15.10, what can I expect?
<virtuosoj> I won't have to apt update after install right? latest packages on first go?
<daftykins> not necessarily
<daftykins> also you can't EFI install from mini.iso
<virtuosoj> ohhh thanks dafty, cant do that then
<Guest42297> net install should be fine
<daftykins> net = mini.
<Guest42297> ?join #/tpg/
<belkant> Question: Wasn't ubuntu 14.04 supposed to support Secure Boot installs? I keep trying to launch my UEFI Ubuntu 14.04 USB install, but I'm getting "Invalid signature detected"
<daftykins> yes and it has since 12.04.2-ish, but the trouble is laptop makers keep moving the goalposts and making life harder
<daftykins> some require you to 'bless' / 'approve' the EFI boot image before it'll start
<belkant> It's an old Surface Pro Gen 1
<daftykins> oh well NOW you say the relevant part of the story
<daftykins> naturally a Microsoft device is going to have the toughest form of EFI :P
<belkant> damn !
<daftykins> belkant: you can still get into it and disable these functions
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E47f7n8N4PA
<belkant> I've been googling / digging like a mad man but from what I've read this is suppoed to jsut work. Yes I can end up disabling secure boot for sure but I was at a loss based on what I was reading and 14.04 release
<daftykins> are you trying to install it as a dualboot?
<belkant> daftykins: clearly I didn't formulate the question all the way... sorry. Yes I want to dual boot it next to a Win 10 install
<daftykins> belkant: mmm i'd dig around in the EFI first and see what you can do then, 14.04.4 media you threw on a flash drive yeah?
<belkant> daftykins: you betcha, latest and greatest
<daftykins> mmm, you have one of the keyboard cover things i take it?
<daftykins> else you'd have fun and games with bootloaders
<loken> can somebody help me with a problem?
<daftykins> not until you describe it
<belkant> daftykins: I have a keyboard cover, but also other keyboards if required
<daftykins> belkant: ah i set up a surface pro 4 the other day and we were yet to get the cover case, only one USB so i couldn't boot a flash drive and try it out XD
<Guest93236> ubuntu 16.04 is hanging at crypt unlock
<daftykins> Guest93236: it's not supported in here, #ubuntu+1
<Guest93236> what 16.04?
<Guest93236> oh I see that now
<virtuosoj> daftykins, are you paid to mod this channel? I'm curious
<daftykins> no we're all volunteers that do it solely for our love of virtual cookies
<daftykins> (seriously)
<virtuosoj> yeah. I figured
<virtuosoj> thanks. IRC has helped so much since I started linux in december
<daftykins> :>
<C0r3> Hello guys, I have a issue with my pc. I have installed Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 recently and I'm not able to run any command preceded with sudo. It says, "<username> not in the sudoers file." How to fix that?
<Guest42297> have you tried switching DE's and seeing if the problem continues?
<daftykins> C0r3: were you the first created user during installation?
<C0r3> daftykins: Actually it's my friends pc. I have no clue.
<Mithun> hey all
<daftykins> C0r3: are you in front of it? or are they on the phone / IM?
<daftykins> because i don't do indirect help
<C0r3> daftykins: In front
<Mithun> I don't know where am I
<C0r3> Tell me what to do
<daftykins> ok type "id" in the term to check if you're user ID 1000
<Mithun> What is this place?
<daftykins> it is the end of all things, for we are legion
<FFox> Its an IRC channel on an irc network.
<daftykins> or, it could be the topic.
<C0r3> uid=1001 gid=1001 and groups=1001
<FFox> what are you?
<FFox> daftykins: thats the other network.
<Mithun> texas
<daftykins> C0r3: yep so that's not the first user created on that system. "ls /home" will list the true first one
<C0r3> daftykins: I see system and the other username
<Mithun> what is irc channel
<Mithun> is it like a techsupport
<C0r3> Mithun: Check wikipedia
<FFox> Mithun: type /join #channel
<virtuosoj> is distrohopping and reinstalling OSs a lot bad on your harddrive, for its health?
<FFox>  /join #channel
<FFox> just like that
<daftykins> C0r3: right so you'd have to log into that one and add the user you're in as now as an admin to use sudo.
<FFox> nope virtuosoj
<daftykins> virtuosoj: nope, they're there to work.
<Guest42297> i want to know what virtuosoj asked
<virtuosoj> cool
<Mithun> got it
<C0r3> daftykins: But to add the user to sudoers file I need root privileges.
<FFox> i mean, writing/reading from a drive will wear it out... but no more than simply using it would.
<virtuosoj> guest: " is distrohopping and reinstalling OSs a lot bad on your harddrive, for its health?"
<daftykins> C0r3: but you'd be able to use sudo from the account with ID 1000...
<daftykins> so that would be fine.
<virtuosoj> as in, reinstalling OS completely again and again
<C0r3> daftykins: So I have to login with that account?
<FFox> virtuosoj: doesn't do any more harm than saving a text file.
<daftykins> C0r3: i suspect you're not telling the full story here, it's either a school system or it's not whose you say it is.
<daftykins> C0r3: yes that's what i said, isn't it?
<daftykins> < daftykins> C0r3: right so you'd have to log into that one...
<C0r3> daftykins: Okay!
<Mithun> how to see if I have a certain software, say .rar is installed in my pc or not, and how to install it if it's not there?
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep unrar
<daftykins> sudo apt install unrar
<C0r3> daftykins: I got it. Now?
<Mithun> so no need to download it?
<daftykins> C0r3: got what...
<daftykins> Mithun: Linux is about package management, programs are just a command away.
<C0r3> daftykins: Got into that account. And done with 'sudo gpasswd -a <username> sudo'. Thanks :)
<daftykins> isn't google a fine thing?
<eNull> daftykins: here?
<daftykins> yus
<eNull> Can u give me the second command after update
<eNull> Chat history deleted dunno why
<daftykins> you could have typed it into a text editor =|
<daftykins> or written it down!
<eNull> Sry :/
<daftykins> sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<eNull> <3
<eNull> daftykins: youre the man
<eNull> Thxxx allooot
<daftykins> working?
<eNull> Its working
<daftykins> yay
<eNull> <3 <3
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<eNull> Beer too
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> hmm speaking of i forget to get one from the fridge earlier
<eNull> Haha
<eNull> Do u guys suggest any irc client?
<lotuspsychje> eNull: hexchat
<lotuspsychje> eNull: but depends really what you like
<eNull> Majority uses hex
<Sinist3r> Hey deplhi
<deplhi> yo
<dejavou42> I'm trying to implement this script http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/block-entier-country-using-iptables/ into ubuntu it gets to the 	for ipblock in $BADIPS loop, and hangs
<dejavou42> I'm guessing that this is due to a change in the iptables command
<daftykins> one way to find out
<dejavou42> hows that?
<daftykins> running it manually
<Colombo1> hi all, since 15.10 has bug in usb-creator, what is good way to create bootable flashdrive?
<dejavou42> 14.04?
<Colombo1> I tried dd, but while I can dd into sdb1, I can't into sdb, which is supposed to be the "right" way.
<dejavou42> :)
<reisio> Colombo1: why can't you
<Colombo1> reisio: why can't I ... ?
<daftykins> Colombo1: i'd bet you have a partition mounted already and need to unmount it prior
<Colombo1> dejavou42: So I can create bootable flash drive of 15.10 in 14.04?
<Colombo1> daftykins: I umounted that.
<Colombo1> I can try it again.
<reisio> Colombo1: what's stopping you from doing it
<dejavou42> Colombo1: sorry, that was sarcasm, but technically, yes you could. as long as you have the iso image
<Colombo1> dejavou42: Coincidently, that notebook I want to reformat is 14.04, but my desktop is 15.10, so your sarkasm sounded like a serious option.
<wsdjeg> hi why apt-get install gradle need openjdk7,I have installed openjdk8,why the package manager ask me to install an old version
<daftykins> because it doesn't support 8...
<daftykins> why not ask the devs.
<daftykins> (of gradle, whatever that is)
<wsdjeg> gradle do not support jdk8? oh sorry ,that should not be the issue of ubuntu
<Colombo1> I can umount it, but it says that partition is not mounted. However, lsblk still sees it and dd if... | pv | of.. just stops
<daftykins> that's my point :>
<daftykins> Colombo1: no need for any of that crap, "sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=2M"
<daftykins> should be juuuust fine
<Colombo1> x -> b?
<Colombo1> in my case?
<Colombo1> If so, no, it is not fine, that is not working...
<daftykins> you realise it doesn't give output, right?
<daftykins> it'll sit there with a cursor 'til it's done.
<Colombo1> daftykins: in my case, it doesnt do anything, it finishes instantly. Thats why I put pv into it to see if it does anything
<daftykins> sounds like your download is screwed
<daftykins> if it *did* claim to be finished, it would at least spit out stats
<Colombo1> download seems to be OK, other stuff didnt work and when I try to create bootable flash drive with other stuff, it makes something on that flash drive
<Colombo1> so again, is there another way how to create bootable flashdrive in ubuntu 15.10?
<copkyle420> hi all
<daftykins> hi
<copkyle420> im looking for a little help installing a vnc server on ubuntu mate 15.10 on a raspberry pi 3 and connecting to that server from an android device using GUI desktop. any help would be epic, thanks in advance
<daftykins> how delightfully insecure
<copkyle420> lol im not as worried about security as i am functionality.
<daftykins> how come you're remoting graphically from a tablet/phone to a Pi toy then XD
<copkyle420> ive googled and googled and googled and nothing seems to work.
<daftykins> i suspect there are roughly a billion guides on installing VNC online, so i don't quite see any specific need to reiterate
<daftykins> well, maybe say where you got stuck on any one guide?
<virtuosoj> ok I installed 15.10. Unity crashed - panel and launcher exited
<virtuosoj> I can still open terminal with shortcut and open programs that way
<virtuosoj> should I log out and back in? or is there a good way to restart unity?
<virtuosoj> via terminal
<daftykins> dunno if "unity --replace" will work
<copkyle420> basically i need to be able to use it on the go with my usb or wifi tethering. and im getting stuck (i believe) at connecting from the device to the pi. ive used multiple vnc apps as well with different configurations.
<virtuosoj> ok screw this. how do I log out from terminal
<daftykins> copkyle420: then SSH is the way, not GUI
<copkyle420> right now i have x11vnc server installed
<daftykins> virtuosoj: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<copkyle420> i would need to be able to see and use the desktop which didnt seem feasible through ssh from what i had read about it
<virtuosoj> OK I did that command dafty, it worked but when I log in, same situation
<virtuosoj> No launcher, no top panel
<virtuosoj> but I can still alt tab through windows, ctrl+alt+t to open terminal
<CalebW> Something is wrong with my upgrader and I don't know how to fix it.
<CalebW> It hasn't done a full update in a while, only partial-upgrades
<virtuosoj> Could it possibly be an issue with Redshift? That was one of the only programs I have installed so far
<daftykins> was this an install on top of mini.iso - or a desktop image install?
<virtuosoj> or unity-tweak-tool, that seems more likely. when it happened I just edited a hotkey of the window manager to show desktop
<virtuosoj> desktop image install.
<virtuosoj> 15.10
<daftykins> so you probably need to update first?
<CalebW> This is the output of `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` http://paste.ubuntu.com/15355763/
<virtuosoj> I already did, and rebooted
<SkepticalParrot> I cannot add the eawpatches repository...
<virtuosoj> installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, unity-tweak-tool, redshift
<SkepticalParrot> "W: GPG error: http://www.fbriere.net stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 479C9B0FD0E6E19C NO_PUBKEY 0E5C626294C4644D"
<daftykins> i don't know what redshift is to know if it could have had a hand, but if it was working before then... the evidence is there
<SkepticalParrot> Is there a way around this?
<CalebW> It's going to kill my OS
<daftykins> yeah, install that key...
<daftykins> CalebW: so run "sudo apt update" from the terminal and if there are errors, put them in http://paste.ubuntu.com and link it
<virtuosoj> alright I guess I'll just try rebooting and seeing if this persists
<daftykins> !info redshift
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-5ubuntu1 (wily), package size 56 kB, installed size 311 kB
<daftykins> oh that'd definitely have the potential to break some eggs.
<CalebW> There are no errors
<daftykins> CalebW: ok, now "sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<virtuosoj> Ok rebooted and reloggined in, same problem persists. never encountered this before
<CalebW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15355783/
<daftykins> virtuosoj: sudo apt-get purge redshift && sudo shutdown -r 0
<virtuosoj> k...
<daftykins> CalebW: wow you've screwed that one up big time
<daftykins> CalebW: are you using standard ubuntu with unity?
<CalebW> I think I'm using a different DE
<CalebW> But I've been using this forever and had no problems
<CalebW> But it's Ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> which one then...
<virtuosoj> daftykins: so this is just going to make me reboot again? I somehow don't think redshift is the problem, I think I caused this with unity tweak tool in one way or another
<virtuosoj> although I really didnt do much
<daftykins> your paste there wants to remove everything practically, this isn't good
<CalebW> let me log out and check
<CalebW> I know. I don't know what happened
<virtuosoj> tbh I have had buggy unity before, and it was another time I tried to install with a separate home partition. Could this somehow be an issue? I did that this time
<daftykins> virtuosoj: test with the guest session then - surprisingly i can only come up with other ideas when just like then, you provide more info as to what you've done to screw this machine up :)
<virtuosoj> But on installs where / and /home are on the same partition it wasnt buggy
<virtuosoj> k
<CalebW> I'm using GNOME flashback compiz
<daftykins> so the top and bottom panels, top one has "apps, places, system" as menus on the left?
<SkepticalParrot> Ok... tried installing the key signature...
<CalebW> I prefer the older style de instead of the unity crap that came default
<SkepticalParrot> and got another error message...
<virtuosoj> daftykins, guest session works as intended!
<daftykins> virtuosoj: yeah so you screwed up your config
<SkepticalParrot> wget -q -O- 'http://pool.sks-keyservers.net/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x96B4BF71E4D7FB01' | sudo apt-key add -
<SkepticalParrot> -_-
<SkepticalParrot> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<virtuosoj> daftykins, ok. this should be an easy .txt file delete right?
<daftykins> !paste | SkepticalParrot
<ubottu> SkepticalParrot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> virtuosoj: no it'll be a dot folder rename to get defaults back, look in ~/.config for unity related folders - then "mv foldername foldername-old" before logout + in / reboot
<virtuosoj> ty
<virtuosoj> brb I'll tell you how it goes
<Mia> Hey all
<daftykins> hi
<Mia> my ubuntu boots, but it takes like 5 minutes
<Mia> and I se a lot of "ata1.00: status {drdy err}"
<daftykins> bad sata cable or device on the ATA bus
<SkepticalParrot> So... I'm not sure what to do next.
<SkepticalParrot> I added the repository.
<daftykins> !ppa | SkepticalParrot
<SkepticalParrot> I installed the key... and yet... I have no success.
<ubottu> SkepticalParrot: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> no you did not install the key
<daftykins> note the part where it said "warning - no key found for the following key IDs"
<Mia> daftykins, oh you mean that to me ?
<Mia> bad sata cable ?
<daftykins> yes
<CalebW> screenshot of desktop in base 64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15355811/
<vdevnull> is there anyway to run sudo for one time and run commands normally
<Mia> daftykins, it's default macbook stuff
<vdevnull> rather than adding "sudo" in each command?
<daftykins> "sudo -i"
<Mia> I mean is this definitely about sata cable
<daftykins> you would have to provide your dmesg to understand further
<daftykins> Mia: ^
<Mia> how can I do that?
<Mia> it's logged somewhere right?
<Mia> I can just pastebin the logs
<daftykins> "sudo apt install pastebinit && dmesg > ~/mydmesg ** pastebinit ~/mydmesg"
<daftykins> oops i typo'd my second set of ampersands
<daftykins> "sudo apt install pastebinit && dmesg > ~/mydmesg && pastebinit ~/mydmesg"
<CalebW> Is that for me?
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> surprisingly your image as text was useless
<CalebW> Why?
<daftykins> imgur.com would be a good alternative
<CalebW> Alright
<daftykins> generally when you're getting free help you don't make people work to help you
<BoycottAmazon> hello
<CalebW> I didn't want to spend 20 minutes trying to find a place to upload my pic
<daftykins> asking would've reduced that to 0.25 minutes
<CalebW> Ok, I'm sorry
<Mia> daftykins, paste.ubuntu.com/15355829
<CalebW> I'm really stuck though. Is there any way I can fix this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<virtuosoj> :(  not working
<Mia> does this help daftykins
<virtuosoj> I tried "unity tweak tool --reset-unity" which prompted me to completely reset defaults in terminal, but that did nothing
<virtuosoj> is there a way for me to reinstall unity?
<virtuosoj> or should I reinstall OS to be safe
<daftykins> Mia: hmm "sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Mia> daftykins, paste.ubuntu.com/15355842
<virtuosoj> I'm going to try this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<daftykins> virtuosoj: no that's stupid
<virtuosoj> really? ok
<daftykins> virtuosoj: shotgun approach then, just rename .config to .configold and reboot.
<virtuosoj> "rm -rf ~/.config"
<virtuosoj> ok I  will do that
<daftykins> Mia: ah an SSD
<virtuosoj> here goes nothing.
<virtuosoj> bbl
<daftykins> Mia: is your SSD on the latest firmware?
<daftykins> oh dear sector errors
<Mia> daftykins, hmm how can I upgrade it
<Mia> I'm pretty new at this kind of stuff, sector errors?
<bluefive> I'm the proud owner of a new MSI Cubi with the i3 5005U which features AES-NI. This is really going to run well on my home dir encryption install of Ubuntu, using ecryptfs.
<daftykins> Mia: i think it's pretty screwed.
<Mia> oh ssd ?
<daftykins> yeah
<Mia> hm how do you see it
<daftykins> see what?
<Mia> how do you understand that it's messed up
<Mia> because I bought it yesterday
<Mia> and I'll have to return it and I'll have to show thme thee
<Mia> *there
<daftykins> hang on let me do some digging
<Mia> otherwise they'll just want to send t to the official factory for check and it'll take like 5 months
<Mia> okay, thank you very much!
<virtuosoj> daftykins, it worked :)
<virtuosoj> ty
<daftykins> hmm it's already on the latest firmware so that's not it
<daftykins> perhaps i've picked the wrong ATA device, lets see
<daftykins> Mia: do you have an optical drive in your mac? (CD/DVD)
<Mia> daftykins, yes I do
<Mia> it's a macbok 2009 (mid)
<Mia> or, 5.5
<daftykins> was it slow when you booted the flash drive to install from too?
<Mia> daftykins, no from usb stick it boots the ubuntu pretty fast
<Mia> from the installed hard dirve it takes around 8 minutes
<Mia> (full oferror mesages)
<Mia> that logs I sent you actually, a part of that I can see as it happens
<virtuosoj> is it recommended to download extra compiz plugins? or just leave compiz at defaults with Ubuntu
<daftykins> Mia: i think there might be an incompatibility there, i'd personally return the drive and pick another - OCZ really aren't a strong player on the market
<xanax`> hello
<Mia> hmm okay I'll do that in this case
<Mia> daftykins, is this incompadibility about ubuntu ?
<Mia> or is it about my macbook ?
<daftykins> the SSD and your mac possibly, but also possibly the Linux kernel and those two combined
<daftykins> 3.160374] ata1.00: ATA-9: OCZ-TRION100, SAFM11.2, max UDMA/133
<daftykins> [    3.160377] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)
<daftykins> there we go, that confirms that the OCZ SSD is device 1 and that's the one stalling the boot
<Mia> hmm
<Mia> and that keeps repeating, that also confirms the same right
<Mia> I mean when Iopen my laptop there and showcase them what's wrong I have to at least point something
<Mia> THank you for all your help and time by the way
<daftykins> Mia: yeah or just say the sector errors spam
<Mia> okay
<Mia> thank you very much
<daftykins> drive's already on the 11.2 firmware so it can't be updated
<daftykins> np :)
<virtuosoj> daftykins, the real mvp of tonite
<Mia> :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> been here so long it's 7am my time
<virtuosoj> do you know how to install a font?
<virtuosoj> trying to rice unity now
<daftykins> lawl
<daftykins> nah i only care about the big goals to be honest
<daftykins> and i don't use desktop
<virtuosoj> you use server?
<daftykins> servers, yep
<xanax`> is it still possible to install ubuntu with Wubi ?
<virtuosoj> cool. IT professional?
<vdevnull> I've installed a package and i want remove it with all created folder
<vdevnull> apt-get remove ..
<vdevnull> is it the right command?
<soupnanodesukar> !version libqt5gui5 xenial
<ubottu> soupnanodesukar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baizon> vdevnull: apt-get remove --purge packagename
<baizon> vdevnull: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231562/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-get-purge-and-apt-get-remove
<soupnanodesukar> Are the qt5 libs updated in xenial?
<baizon> soupnanodesukar: #ubuntu+q
<baizon> soupnanodesukar: #ubuntu+1
<soupnanodesukar> ok, i'll ask there
<Mia> daftykins, one question though
<vdevnull> baizon
<vdevnull> thanks bro
<Mia> I installed fedora on my ssd --- to test yesterday, if the issue ws solely ubuntu related
<soupnanodesukar> oh btw, ubottu's dev page is down http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki
<Mia> and it was working fine
<Mia> boot time was also pretty slow, around 4 minutes, but it was working overall
<Mia> no error messages (maybe splash was hiding it i don't know)
<daftykins> Mia: yeah i bet it had the same ones going on, just maybe resolved sooner by pure chance
<daftykins> Mia: easiest test would be checking out OS X on there, else the #1 thing they ask to do when fault finding SSDs is to do a secure erase
<Mia> okay
<Mia> also I found this device
<Mia> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/sandisk-120gb-plus-sata-3-0-ssd-okuma-520mb-yazma-180mb-.html?srt=UP
<Mia> daftykins, 180mb write speed, is that bad
<Mia> because this is pretty cheap compared to others
<daftykins> yes
<Mia> around 30usd
<daftykins> where in the world are you? it'd help what suggestions i could make
<Mia> turkey
<Mia> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/solid-state-disk/?opf=p2085783,p2085791&srt=UP
<Mia> these are my options
<Mia> and mine was that 177 one in the first row, ocz
<daftykins> so you don't want to spend much morethan that i take it?
<Mia> well I went in to buy the sandisk, but I was told that maybe the write speed is too slow
<Mia> so they suggested ocz
<Mia> I mean depends on how higher I need to go for sure
<daftykins> the choices there aren't really the best
<Mia> what would you suggest
<Mia> hmm
<daftykins> at the same price i mean
<Mia> what if I can pay more
<daftykins> the samsung 850 EVO would be good
<Mia> hmm
<Mia> ok maybe I should buty that one
<Mia> eventhough it's double price O_O
<daftykins> 177 -> 229 ?
<Mia> no actually I went int to buy the sandisk
<daftykins> 120GB wouldn't be a huge amount though if you store a lot of media, like video or pictures
<Mia> so 119 ---> 229
<Mia> no it's just for experimenting
<Mia> I want to make use of this old macbook that's the only main reason
<daftykins> ah ok
<Mia> so I wanted to go as cheap (but for sure solid) as possible
<daftykins> you know the fault could be on the other end, so perhaps it's worth testing in the shop if you can
<Mia> that's why I was thinking to get the sandisk
<Mia> okay
<TestHamster> umm
<TestHamster> can some1 help
<daftykins> not until you describe a problem
<TestHamster> my comp logs me out
<TestHamster> after sleep
<daftykins> so on resume you have to enter a password - and no programs are open anymore?
<TestHamster> no it comes to login menu
<daftykins> right which would be where a password would be entered
<TestHamster> ie session and my desktop is lost
<TestHamster> i know
<daftykins> put "free -m" in http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link
<TestHamster> its all free
<TestHamster> 10% use
<daftykins> i want to see it, i don't want your interpretation of it.
<daftykins> you don't know what i'm checking
<TestHamster> Mem:         16039       1241      14797          0         58        530
<TestHamster> -/+ buffers/cache:        652      15386
<TestHamster> Swap:            0          0          0
<daftykins> i had said paste it on the site
<daftykins> do you maybe not speak english?
<TestHamster> wow
<daftykins> that was my thought
<TestHamster> this is a text protocol
<TestHamster> have u lost ur mind
<vdevnull> lol
<vdevnull> TestHamster
<TestHamster> ur telling me to paint u a painting of my ram usage
<vdevnull> behave..
<vdevnull> he's trying to help u
<TestHamster> what kind of pills r u on?
<daftykins> and he's done now because this user is an idiot who can't follow instructions
<TestHamster> i dont need that kind of help
<TestHamster> at that rate i can buy a new mobo
<TestHamster> thx daftykins,
<bluefive> HELLO.
<bluefive> Is my CPU going to run hotter if I have enabled home folder ecryptfs encryption?
<daftykins> during times of high IO, sure - if you are not using a hardware capable device anywhere in the chain
<bluefive> daftykins: What if my CPU has AES-NI?
<DanShark> hi, invalid operands to binary ^ (have 'int *' and 'int *')
<DanShark> why ?
<daftykins> bluefive: you'd have to check out the different encryption schemes and see if they work with such hardware assistance
<asuraphel> is it okay to ask bash related question?
<daftykins> better in #bash
<bluefive> daftykins: They all do.
<bluefive> How can you not know that?
<bluefive> AES-NI is extremely popular.
<daftykins> bluefive: you're wrong.
<daftykins> there are different non-AES based algorithms
<daftykins> i suggest you try looking something up by yourself
<bluefive> daftykins: AES is by far the fastest even without AES-NI.
<bluefive> This is why it is so popular.
<bluefive> You want incredible cipher strength, which AES provides, but you don't want performance hits.
<bluefive> And with AES-NI on board Intel's CPUs, it is LEAGUES away from the competition.
<bluefive> It isn't even close.
<daftykins> excellent impression of a marketing team, but this is not what i'm getting at - not sure what you don't follow
<xangua> Wow how many days has it been with the same?
<bluefive> daftykins: I follow perfectly fine. LUKS and ecryptfs both take full advantage of Intel's advanced AES-NI technology.
<daftykins> xangua: this guy a regular?
<xangua> daftykins: well maybe not days, but all day
<daftykins> mmm sounds like a walking salesman, i've ignored
<bluefive> If you haven't got an AES-NI CPU and you aren't right now in the position to procure one then I suppose my words could trigger a sense of inadequacy or outright anger.
<soupnanodesukar> bluehive: "What if my CPU has AES-NI?" That shouldn't matter. If you are serious about security, you would be very hesitant about using any specialized on-board instructions for encryption provided by a cpu vendor, especially if that cpu vendor runs a mini-os inside its cpu.
<bluefive> soupnanodesukar: That is what someone in ##security suggested.
<bluefive> You think there is reason to doubt the integrity of Intel in this instance?
<soupnanodesukar> I'm sure your familiar with Linus' refusal to use intel's rng opcode, and the reasons why you shouldn't be trusting hardware.
<soupnanodesukar> *you're
<TestHamster> ppl either get it or dont
<bluefive> soupnanodesukar: You suspect that Intel is in cahoots with the entities who print our money who are working toward a global world order and who consider one of the most significant symbols to be the pyramid crowned by the all-seeing eye?
<soupnanodesukar> that's overstating it
<TestHamster> look man ive seen all kinds of ppl mistaking that
<bluefive> soupnanodesukar: If they have unlimited money and power at their disposal, then it is quite reasonable that they would have Intel working for them.
<bluefive> soupnanodesukar: Do you think this is again overstating it?
<TestHamster> id say ya
<soupnanodesukar> bluefive: they don't even need that, see the PATRIOT act.
<TestHamster> computers have a sway
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluefive> soupnanodesukar: See you in OFFTOPIC. I want to ask you something.
<vinod> Hi.. I am new to linux, and got Ubuntu 14.04 installed. I tried to play a VCD and I got this error. Kindly help "The playback of this movie requires a VCD protocol source plugin which is not installed."
<daftykins> soupnanodesukar: best not to enable such types
<daftykins> vinod: install VLC perhaps
<soupnanodesukar> vinod: try mpv https://mpv.io/installation/
<bluefive> I was talking with someone today about TrueCrypt. He thought it reasonable to presume TrueCrypt was considered a threat by some of the big agencies.
<bluefive> I forget what else he said.
<bluefive> But in essence, he felt there was a conspiracy and that TrueCrypt was not insecure but was rather too secure.
<bluefive> I thought I was in OFFTOPIC.
<bluefive> Apologies.
<vinod> when i try to copy the file .dat to my folder it says " Input/output error" soupnanodesukar
<daftykins> off optical media? yeah don't do that.
<daftykins> just installing VLC will be the easiest.
<vinod> i have VLC in another OS, but didn't work :(
<vinod> i even tried xine and various others like mplayer and what not, still it didn't work
<daftykins> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras might help
<xangua> vinod: by vcd you mean DVD?
<soupnanodesukar> vinod: Have you tried mpv? mplayer is outdated.
<vinod> yeah xangua ,
<vinod> I got charlie chaplin videos which I tried to play it, but not working :-(
<daftykins> VCD is not DVD
<vinod> i'm trying to download mpv..
<soupnanodesukar> vinod: use the ppa, the version in 14.04 is quite old.
<vinod> it says Video CD daftykins  I got both
<vinod> ok will check
<cr0xxx> Hi people! I am a newbie and trying to install ubuntu in my laptop with windows 10 installed. I'm trying to have a dual boot system. I installed ubuntu through bootable usb but am not getting the boot menu to switch to ubuntu. Windows 10 boots automatically. Need Help!
<daftykins> 'got both' ? i'm saying DVDs are totally different :)
<daftykins> cr0xxx: what kind of computer? did it come with 10?
<vinod> I meant I got CD as well as DVD
<vinod> kindly share the steps for ppa installation soupnanodesukar
<vinod> I am trying https://launchpad.net/~djcj/+archive/ubuntu/vapoursynthhttps://launchpad.net/~djcj/+archive/ubuntu/vapoursynth
<soupnanodesukar> cr0xxx: boot into your bios settings and either (1) change the boot type to legacy or (2) change the boot partition (advanced bios' only)
<cr0xxx> daftykins, nope i installed windows 10 later, it came with windows 8
<soupnanodesukar> vinod: add-apt-repository > apt-get update > apt-get install
<cr0xxx> i have tried boot-repair but nothing's changed
<daftykins> cr0xxx: don't follow soupnanodesukar advice, it's terrible
<vinod> thanks
<soupnanodesukar> :-(
<daftykins> cr0xxx: are you shutting down 10 properly? best way is windows key (super) +R -> shutdown -s -t 1
<daftykins> cr0xxx: so what kind is it?
<cr0xxx> i have already tried making boot as legacy only, but then i don't even get windows it just says not able to find any OS on the disk
<daftykins> yes because Windows is installed EFI and you must install ubuntu as EFI too
<cr0xxx> i have stopped windows fast startup option, and shutting down windows properly , daftykins
<daftykins> cr0xxx: and what's the brand of the system? #3 time asking now
<cr0xxx> its HP
<jushur> cr0xxx: you cant just dualboot with windows10, you need to plan for it. and not run windows in full uefi protected mode. basicly you will not be able to dualbot unless you reinstall windows10 with "secure boot" disabled.
<cr0xxx> i've also tried doing this" bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubsx64.efi"
<cr0xxx> jushur, isn't there a way to disable secure boot now ?
<daftykins> cr0xxx: no that's a mistake, you should have a boot menu key that lists available boot devices, likely a function key, F8, F9 or F10 on HPs usually
<daftykins> jushur: that is also complete rubbish, don't mislead users.
<cr0xxx> daftykins, not getting any boot menu, tried all the function keys
<bray90820> Can someone help me here This script doesn't seem to work correctly it doesn't seem to take in account how may folders you have it if I reverse the logical operator it doesn't seen to work at all
<bray90820> if ((dir > 30)); then rmdir 01; fi
<daftykins> cr0xxx: can you enter the BIOS fine with F2 or delete?
<cr0xxx> i enter the bios using esc then f10
<daftykins> alright and have you seen anything on the boot or exit pages listing your devices? like your flash drive type twice, once with EFI beside it and once without
<soupnanodesukar> bray90820: comparisons in bash do not work like C. Use the bash test operator instead: if [$dir -gt 30]
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: what does the -gt mean?
<soupnanodesukar> bray90820: greater than
<bray90820> and I would do -lt for less then?
<soupnanodesukar> yes
<bray90820> THANK YOU
<bray90820> I have been hitting my head against the wall for 3 hours
<soupnanodesukar> np
<bray90820> Or bashing my head agents the wall
<bray90820> haha
<cr0xxx> daftykins, yeah esc then f9 , but nothing happens if i select the efi option, except for some blue screen
<daftykins> cr0xxx: then you didn't prepare your drive right by the sounds - what image did you downloadand how did you prepare it?
<cr0xxx> daftykins : used unetbootin
<cr0xxx> daftykins, usb boots the live version quite well
<daftykins> with an initial menu of colour with a logo at the bottom? or white text on a black background?
<cr0xxx> no logo, daftykins
<daftykins> so text or not? sometimes it's not visible
<ToAruShiroiNeko> bray90820 I do not think that is how walls work
<daftykins> it doesn't matter if you can boot the drive in legacy mode, because that's not going to work for you.
<cr0xxx> there's a header that says EFI Boot something, and there's a thick bar at the bottom
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: if [$dir -gt 30]; then echo more then 30; fi [30: command not found
<cr0xxx> should i try by disabling secure boot ? daftykins
<daftykins> it would have to be white text on a black background - can you answer that?
<cr0xxx> yeah it is like that
<daftykins> looks like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<cr0xxx> the image you sent me, yeah i get this when i use the bootable USB , daftykins
<daftykins> so you need to resize your Windows install first to make space for ubuntu
<daftykins> this is better done from inside Windows really
<cr0xxx> already did the whole thing, installed ubuntu
<cr0xxx> i am  not getting the grub menu after installation
<daftykins> ah yeah sorry, my mistake
<cr0xxx> windows get booted directly
<daftykins> enter the BIOS instead then and poke around for boot options
<daftykins> ideally you want to find something that says "Windows Boot Manager" and change it tothe name of the hard disk / SSD instead
<beepbopboopbop> I need help
<cr0xxx> daftykins, ok let me try that, will be back in few minutes
<jushur> !ask | beepbopboopbop
<ubottu> beepbopboopbop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beepbopboopbop> I just installed Ubuntu and have to clue what I'm doing, and my wired connection is not connecting.
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: open the terminal application and run "lspci | grep -i net" to identify the hardware
<anurag1018> can I run Tally on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !info tally
<ubottu> Package tally does not exist in wily
<daftykins> what is it?
<beepbopboopbop> Okay, I did that daftykins
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: so what is it... or can i guess? my first letter will be... e.
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: if [$dir -gt 30]; then echo more then 30; fi [30: command not found
<anurag1018> tally is a business accounting software
<daftykins> anurag1018: on Windows?
<anurag1018> yes on windows
<beepbopboopbop> Ethernet controller: Realtek semiconductor. And another line of CI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: the command I wanna do is "if [$dir -gt 30]; then echo more then 30; fi"
<daftykins> anurag1018: you're better off trying to find a native program, otherwise consult the wine app database
<daftykins> !appdb | anurag1018
<ubottu> anurag1018: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<soupnanodesukar> bray90820: do it like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15356304/
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: if you type "ifconfig -a" do you see only one entry, "lo" or do you see any others?
<beepbopboopbop> daftykins: There is eth0 and lo
<cr0xxx> daftykins, nope can't do that, just change the order, have the option of OS Boot mgr, with other options od USB, CD, Network etc, can just change the order
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: Thank you that worked perfectly
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: ok so do you maybe have two wired network adapters in this system?
<daftykins> cr0xxx: there might be another menu item that lets you pick the 'hard disk' order; if you could take pics of every page of the BIOS and throw them on imgur.com that'd be handy
<cr0xxx> ok, I'll try
<beepbopboopbop> daftykins: I have just one
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: ok so type "sudo dhclient eth0"
<beepbopboopbop> daftykins: I did that, it asked for a password and is doing nothing now
<daftykins> after entering it and pressing enter?
<beepbopboopbop> Yeah
<beepbopboopbop> Should I restart the terminal and try again?
<daftykins> this is gonna sound really dumb, but make sure both cable ends are firmly into their respective devices, then reboot the computer.
<anurag1018> I have dual booted ubuntu with windows and now when I'm trying to access the drives in ubuntu this is the error im getting:Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/anurag1018/New Volume: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: it still says more then 30 if there are less then 30
<beepbopboopbop> They were both plugged in all the way, restarting anyways
<daftykins> anurag1018: tell us the command you're trying to run
<anurag1018> im not running any program just clicking on the drives
<daftykins> right, throw "mount" into a http://paste.ubuntu.com to share
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: What I want it to check of there are more then 30 directories and output there are more then 30 directories if there are more then 30
<beepbopboopbop> Made sure everything was plugged in and restarted computer, still not connecting
<daftykins> *than *than *than
<ghabit> anurag1018, yup, show us mount -a output
<daftykins> no, not -a
<soupnanodesukar> bray90820: hmm, sounds like bash may be using string comparisons instead of numeric, ergo "9" > "30" lexicographically.
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: so what should I do
<adm1n> hello
<adm1n> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<adm1n> !admin
<adm1n> I need help
<adm1n> this is an EMERGENCY
<Myrtti> oh¿
<adm1n> I need to know the truth
<adm1n> WHERE IS J. CALVIN JONES BURIED?
<soupnanodesukar> bray90820: see if you can use python instead, it'll be much easier on you.
<adm1n> sorry
<adm1n> I did not mean to use all caps
<adm1n> I just need to decrypt our backup of the mission critical NSAJ database
<adm1n> and our dumb intern, she never changed the script in the backup app
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: I aim creating a backup script for my home server and do not know python at all
<adm1n> so it kept using the public key of our founder to encrypt all backups
<adm1n> and yesterday we were raided by the NAA
<adm1n> i mean NSA
<daftykins> Myrtti: i think more medicine is required
<adm1n> thank heavens the Emergency Drive Degaussing System detected the breach, but now....
<adm1n> we need to get the key
<beepbopboopbop> How do I Uninstaller ubuntu, I want to try to redo the install
<daftykins> it doesn't work that way
<beepbopboopbop> Well damn, that's how I fix just about anything else.
<daftykins> so what you're saying, is it worked in the live session - but not after install?
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: Where should I go from here then?
<beepbopboopbop> When I had windows 7 installed before, it was working fine and when I was testing other versions of Linux it was fine, but with Ubuntu it is not connecting
<daftykins> that doesn't help
<beepbopboopbop> What will help?
<daftykins> answering my above question
<jushur> beepbopboopbop: i bet the kernel does not have the support for your hardware. try a never releae of ubuntu.
<daftykins> that's rubbish
<jushur> beepbopboopbop: what version is it you are trying to use?
<beepbopboopbop> 14.04 I believe
<EriC^^> Mia: can you type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
 * daftykins wonders if EriC^^ was scrolled up
<beepbopboopbop> Yeah, it's 14.04.4
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: so again - does it work from the live session?
<EriC^^> daftykins: nah, got a pm, suggested to talk here about it
<Mia> EriC^^, I cna't right now, formatted and plugged out my ssd already
<Mia> packaged it back
<EriC^^> Mia: oh, ok
<beepbopboopbop> The live is booting from a USB right? If so, so it does not work.
<beepbopboopbop> NoÄ·
<daftykins> EriC^^: i had one from earlier though
<Mia> now installing the os to the old mac hard drive
<Mia> formatted it
<daftykins> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15355829/
<Mia> if it fails to work there as well maybe it's not a problem about ssd at all
<Mia> so I'll check
<EriC^^> daftykins: thanks
<Mia> oh yes that one --- :)
<Mia> thank you daftykins
<daftykins> beepbopboopbop: funky, oh well - you could try the 16.04 beta
<daftykins> i think the problem could be your router, though
<beepbopboopbop> How do I get to 16.04? Download it on USB and then just install over?
<daftykins> yes
<beepbopboopbop> Ok thanks for the help
<Mia> daftykins, yes it works now on regular hard disc without problems
<Mia> maybe just a bit slow, and I get it
<Mia> so the problem should be in the ssd
<Mia> also cc EriC^^
<Mia> how can I stop a slow apt-get update
<Mia> should I just close the windows and terminate the terminal process ?
<daftykins> get a better internet connection / change to a local mirror
<daftykins> ctrl+c
<Mia> ctrl c does notdo anything
<Mia> weirdly
<TestHamster> keep pressing it
<daftykins> it will if it's the active window
<daftykins> never seen it not stop that
<Mia> hm weird
<Mia> fn-c stopped it
<Mia> looks like somehow my apple keyboard is mapped wrong
<TestHamster> its fine
<daftykins> yeah that's another standard with putting a Linux on a mac, think i mentioned it
<daftykins> ah no maybe not today, i did say recently to someone else though
<soupnanodesukar> bray90820: now is as good a time as any to learn especially if bash scripts are giving you grief http://paste.ubuntu.com/15356544/
<Mia> hm I live in turkey and the default server was tr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Mia> but I just realized afer changing it, it's not in the dropdown list for "turkey"
<testing223> hi
<testing223>  /init: 401: /init: touch, at boot time,why?
<bray90820> soupnanodesukar: I think I will stick with bash
<Hokuszpok> Halló
<amethystgem> I am trying to change my open source radeon power management profile to 'dynpm', but nothing seems to work. sudo bash -c 'echo "profile" > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method' and echo "profile" | sudo tee /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method are both terminal options ive tried, but its an invalid argument. the folder and file exists. I can't edit directly with gedit either, even under nautilus
<amethystgem> not using 'profile', using 'dynpm'. i copy-pasted examples from a page
<jonascj> In the newest ubuntu versions (say 15 and maybe 16 beta) what is the required steps to run a 32bit application on the 64bit OS?
<jonascj> Should something-multi-arch take care of it automatically, or do you need to install some 32bit libs?
<EriC^^> jonascj: i think you just add the arch in dpkg, then do sudo apt-get install <program>:i386
<EriC^^> and it'll pull in what it needs
<jonascj> EriC^^: what it if it is just a 32bit blob from somewhere, then I should just install the dependencies myself (libc etc.) from :i386
<EriC^^> jonascj: yeah
<amethystgem> I've attempted sudo bash -c "echo \"dynpm\" > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method" from the community page now too, and it still doesn't work.
<kubanc> how do I delete evolution in Ubuntu 15.10?
<baizon> kubanc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/315640/how-do-i-completely-remove-evolution
<kubanc> baizon, this in not for Ubuntu 15.10, because I do not have Synaptic package manager
<amethystgem> using cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_method gives me the current power method status for the open source radeon driver, but i still cant seem to change it
<testing223> http://klink0v.livejournal.com/251441.html
<testing223> нашел решение
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<testing223> но я не понимаю как установка busybox влияет на iniramfs
<daftykins> english only.
<baizon> !ru | testing223
<ubottu> testing223: please see above
<testing223> при update-initramfs он что в initrd еще и busybox с хост машины добавляет или что?
<jatt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kazuka> 16.04 is released?
<baizon> kazuka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kazuka> ill wait
<baizon> kazuka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<bobbie> can someone please tell me how to install the deb command to my command line terminal?
<daftykins> "the deb command" - can you rephrase?
<kazuka> dpkg -i package.deb
<baizon> bobbie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40779/how-do-i-install-a-deb-file-via-the-command-line
<daftykins> you really should not install from .deb package files if you can help it.
<bobbie> why is that?
<daftykins> .deb's won't get updated after they're installed, packages in repos will
<bobbie> ok
<user1212121> Hey, not sure if it is offtopic, But I'm trying to seed Ubuntu torrent from mac, But it is not seeding, anyone familiar with transmission client? http://imgur.com/FRFWv69
<Ben64> user1212121: probably nobody to seed to
<iamabot> Does ubuntu come with a in-built network manager that supports VPN?
<daftykins> yes
<user1212121> Ben64: oh, that's sad, I've a 100mbps connection in India, I hope seeding will be beneficial for many.
<daftykins> user1212121: you've not got the infected one, have you? 2.90 if i remember rightly
<user1212121> daftykins: It is 3.92, downloaded just before 30 minutes.
<daftykins> 2.92, good good - the 2.90 had malware
<daftykins> standard torrent client rules apply, ensure you're picking a port >40,000 and that it's open on your router - but likely, as Ben64 said, nobody wants it!
<Mika_> Hello. I'm maybe going to have a project to start install many linuxies to old PC's. So before i start to dig deeper on this. I would want to ask what is best way to install simultaneously let's say for 3-5 PC's a linux. We assume here that all computers are getting same distro? :)
<Mika_> I haven't done that ever so thats why just getting tips ;)
<daftykins> a stack of flash drives - or network boot
<Mika_> total amount of PC's will be hundreds and hundreds xD
<daftykins> or drive cloning followed by hostname change + key change
<user1212121> daftykins: port is 51412, It shows open one.
<Mika_> daftykins: hmm, yeah i think network boot would be the way to go here...hmmm
<Ben64> user1212121: theres likely many many times more seeders with much more bandwidth available than people leeching, don't worry about it
<user1212121> Ben64: oh, may be that's the reason. I'm going to leave it like this for a day and see what gonna happen. thanks for the help.
<user1212121> Ben64: are you work for canonical?
<daftykins> user1212121: you can jump on 16.04 when it releases though, that'll need help
<user1212121> daftykins: Sure, will do.
<atralheaven> hello, I restored grub after installing windows and now I can boot to linux, but I don't have windows listed on bootloader!
<daftykins> windows 8 or 10?
<oquidave> hello, am trying to connect to a remote box via sftp using filezilla. When i attempt to add my private key, it gives me a prompt; "The file '/home/oquidave/.ssh/id_rsa' is not in a format supported by FileZilla.Would you like to convert it into a supported format". When I say yes, it instead brings up the file system browser again and never adds the key. Anyone encountered this problem before?
<Ben64> oquidave: what do you mean by add your private key
<hil> oquidave, did you read this? https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Howto
<cool06> hi all
<cool06> my apt-get update got stucked and its very slow how to resolve this.?
<fennesz> Hello everyone ! I am trying to install lubuntu on a asus netbook with win7 starter. When I choose to install lubuntu inside win7 , the system reboots and boots into windows . Am I missing something?
<daftykins> change mirrors
<cool06> fennesz whiile booting u have to choose the grub to get into ubuntu
<daftykins> lol.
<fennesz> cool06, there is no grub loaded though
<cool06> daftykins from my other machine its working fine...
<atralheaven> daftykins: 8.1
<daftykins> cool06: right and you know they're on the same mirror huh?
<fennesz> cool06, i pressed installed inside win7 and it immediately rebooted the system .. to win7
<daftykins> atralheaven: i'd be willing to bet you have 8 installed in EFI mode but you booted and installed ubuntu in legacy, so they're incompatible now
<daftykins> fennesz: you weren't running the installer from inside Windows, right? WUBI?
<fennesz> daftykins, no I am running it from usb
<cool06> daftykins yeah i checked the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<daftykins> fennesz: good stuff. did you make space by resizing Windows first?
<atralheaven> daftykins: how can I check to be sure?
<hil> oquidave, tra to set SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/home/username/.ssh/id_rsa
<fennesz> daftykins, no cause I was thinking the installer would do this for me
<daftykins> atralheaven: when you booted the flash drive of ubuntu, did you see white text on a black background - or a little logo at the bottom on a purple screen?
<fennesz> shall I choose "something else" on the installer?
<atralheaven> daftykins: white text...
<daftykins> fennesz: i don't think it'll change much for you
<cool06> fennesz -> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2142325/install-ubuntu-and-keep-windows.html i am using as alongside lubuntu
<daftykins> atralheaven: mmm, boot into ubuntu then and run a "sudo parted -l"
<fennesz> cool06, this is with wubi right?
<daftykins> fennesz: read just a few lines further...
<daftykins> WUBI should indeed be totally ignored
<atralheaven> daftykins: im on linux now, "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" command output is "BIOS"
<daftykins> atralheaven: and the above command in a paste.ubuntu.com ?
<atralheaven> daftykins: http://hastebin.com/oloyosujan
<daftykins> Windows at the end o0
<daftykins> atralheaven: and "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<selenuix> Hi!
<selenuix> How can I download Ubuntu 16.04 Alpha or Beta ?
<daftykins> by googling it
<daftykins> or joining #ubuntu+1
<selenuix> I use raspberry pi and I want know if Ubuntu 16.04 will be available on it
<daftykins> eventually, sure.
<daftykins> if it's a 2 or 3
<selenuix> Okay ;)
<selenuix> It's a 3
<atralheaven> daftykins: http://hastebin.com/oqocumamun.vhdl
<selenuix> How can I download Ubuntu Beta via a raspberry
<selenuix> ?
<daftykins> what do you mean 'via'
<daftykins> you can't install it on it, from it - and as i already said, google
<Ben64> also #raspberrypi
<daftykins> atralheaven: you must have installed both OSs at the same time, yeah?
<selenuix> No, I want download the ISO on a raspberry and install it on my computer
<Ben64> go for it
<daftykins> lol what a strange way to phrase the question then
<selenuix> Okay
<Mizmaar> Can anyone help me upgrade my resolution to the recommended monitor setting? Intel drivers are latest
<hil> :)
<daftykins> you don't install intel drivers, they're in the kernel.
<daftykins> if you ran the thing from 01.org - you trashed your machine
<metrixx> hi.
<metrixx> i want to install X server to connect via putty on windows easily
<metrixx> but what is the best package for this?
<teta> help with this please? http://pastebin.com/bYwkmte4
<daftykins> putty connects via command line, it doesn't need X
<metrixx> i see there are many options
<jatt> sshd
<metrixx> well
<metrixx> i was talking about Xming
<daftykins> which way are you connecting?
<CRM114> Xming worked the last time I used it
<daftykins> from ubuntu to Windows?
<Ben64> metrixx: windows software isn't on topic here, but that worked for me
<CRM114> but give it a virus scan
<metrixx> wow
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> teta: it's pretty obvious, remove the duplicate entries from /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftykins> (make a backup first)
<metrixx> i am not asking about Xming.. i am asking about the package to install on Ubuntu to connect for X server
<daftykins> "connect for X server" makes zero sense
<daftykins> you want to see the ubuntu GUI on the Windows PC? or the Windows GUI on the ubuntu PC?
<Ben64> metrixx: if you have a gui you already have X
<metrixx> Ben64, i dont
<atralheaven> daftykins: no, frist linux, then windows
<Mizmaar> daftykins: what you mean?
<Ben64> metrixx: explain fully what you're doing
<daftykins> atralheaven: well obviously, but i mean on the same day
<daftykins> atralheaven: you should start again and put Windows first - your disk is a mess
<metrixx> Ben64, i have a ubuntu server VM and i just want to use some X apps on windows
<wsdjeg> why do you install diff os in your pc,
<daftykins> Mizmaar: i mean you don't install drivers for intel graphics :) now, run "sudo apt install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and share the link
<CRM114> metrixx: ssh
<atralheaven> daftykins: no, I had linux several monthes before, I had to have windows, so I made a partition for it
<daftykins> metrixx: you would have to install the full GUI on the ubuntu machine, 'ubuntu-desktop' would be the simplest package
<atralheaven> daftykins: I can't install everything new! is there anyway to fix it?
<jatt> !openssh-server
<metrixx> daftykins, i don't want full package if it is possible. instead of that, i just want the minimal thing
<Ben64> daftykins: not true
<daftykins> atralheaven: it's an absolute mess. i think you booted the windows install media as EFI instead of legacy, so it's not working
<wsdjeg> I remamber someone ask this issue in facebook
<Ben64> metrixx: install xauth
<wsdjeg> atralheaven: you?
<daftykins> Ben64: ok but have fun hand holding with that one ;)
<Ben64> not hand holding anything tonight, i'm sleepy
<Mizmaar> How do I edit the Grub menu so Windows is on top of the list and it loads by default
<daftykins> :)
<CRM114> he really just needs an ssh server, assuming he already has gui on the linux machine
<atralheaven> daftykins: windows doesn't have an option to choose it, is there anyway to boot to windows again?
<teta> anybody else? http://pastebin.com/bYwkmte4 it's not just repeated stuff in sources.list
<daftykins> Mizmaar: edit /etc/default/grub and change the default value from 0 to the number corresponding to Windows, then save the file and run "sudo update-grub"
<atralheaven> daftykins: I should unmount my partitions from windows
<daftykins> teta: it will be, or extra entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ - or a common issue from google at the moment which there should be tonnes of guides online saying how to fix
<karrot> what is the best way to control the network manager from the command line?
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah just the guy, atralheaven has a horrible partition layout you might enjoy fixing a dualboot on
<daftykins> nm-cli
<karrot> i found nmcli, but I'm not sure if it's old (and possibly deprecated)
<karrot> daftykins, thank yo
<atralheaven> daftykins: if its possible to have exactly the same system and configs and apps etc with imaging the linux partition, im ok with editing partition layout!
<daftykins> nah i'm not touching that with a bargepole
<rexwin_> how to change home directory of a user to var/www?
<daftykins> no, don't do that - add the user to the www-data group then own /var/www/ as www-data:www-data and change the permissions
<linuxlove> hello
<daftykins> uh-oh
<linuxlove> is phpstorm free to use on ubuntu?
<rexwin_> but ftp isn;t listing /var/www , i use vsftpd
<VlanX> good morning. Unfortunately I think I have killed my grub. I powered on my computer with an usb key on, and now it only load windows, that I didnt even know was on the hard drive anymore.
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<craptalk> what is the language of hacking? i heard they use python alot? why?
<VlanX> How can I tell grub to only lead ubuntu?
<daftykins> rexwin_: you shouldn't, you should use SCP/SFTP
<linuxlove> is phpstorm free to use on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> craptalk, wrong channeo to ask
<cfhowlett> !info phpstorm
<rexwin_> I am testing vsftpd
<ubottu> Package phpstorm does not exist in wily
<craptalk> cfhowlett: where can i ask this?
<daftykins> !alis | craptalk go nuts
<ubottu> craptalk go nuts: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<VlanX> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> VlanX, happy2help!
<kltrg> I’ve got a broken package that I can’t remove: http://pastebin.ca/3398229 What can I do about it?
<cfhowlett> VlanX, for the record, from what you describe, a simple reinstallation of grub should fix you right up.
<linuxlove> is phpstorm free to use on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !patience | linuxlove,
<ubottu> linuxlove,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> linuxlove: i found the answer for free in the first google results, i suggest you try this method.
<daftykins> kltrg: can you show the command you ran?
<daftykins> *exactly*
<linuxlove> daftykins, i found free for just one month
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, then asked and answered is your question
<kltrg> daftykins, It was 'sudo aptitude purge brscan2'
<daftykins> kltrg: mmm, can you show "dpkg -l | grep scan"
<jushur> linuxlove: technicaly you can use what program you want on ubuntu, this channel only supply support for applications in the repos of ubuntu. thus you may need to look to other places for support of tools that are not.
<kltrg> daftykins, Here is the output: http://pastebin.ca/3398243
<daftykins> kltrg: any luck with "sudo dpkg -r brscan2" ? show it in a paste
<cfhowlett> kltrg, let's see it in English: LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg -r brscan2 | pastebinit
<buttercup>  /msg NickServ identify zeenatkhan12121996
<daftykins> nice.
<cfhowlett> buttercup sweet password there!!
<buttercup> :'(
<kltrg> daftykins, http://pastebin.ca/3398270
<buttercup> cfhowlett: thanks for telling
<buttercup> I need to change it now
<daftykins> kltrg: ok lets give it what it wants; run "sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother; sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother/sane; sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother/sane/models2; sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData; sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/AL; sudo mkdir /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/ALL; " then repeat
<cfhowlett> indeed
<daftykins> hmm i'm so tired i only just realised i could have cut down on all that repetition :(
<kltrg> daftykins, It seems to have worked.
<daftykins> kltrg: (repeat means "sudo dpkg -r brscan2" again)
<daftykins> yay
<metrixx> ok i opened xterm via putty on my windows but keyboard layout is different
<daftykins> so essentially an uninstallation script wasn't able to do what it wanted, by satisfying the conditions it looked for - it completed without error
<kltrg> daftykins, Thank you very much.
<daftykins> np :)
<metrixx> how can i fix the keyboard setting for X apps?
<sl1fka666> what do you mean?
<sl1fka666> by keyboard settings?
<daftykins> keymap probably
<metrixx> yes
<metrixx> when i check docs, it says xorg.conf but there isnt ..
<daftykins> no there won't be - that's wrong for sure
<stellar_mind> For the past week, I have been trying to update my system. lsb_release -a shows my version as 14.04.4. I just now executed apt-get upgrade and the system is up to date now, but when I again try to perform an apt-get update I get the following error - Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected e
<stellar_mind> ntry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<stellar_mind> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<stellar_mind> I am a newbie to ubuntu
<stellar_mind> and my main aim is to start working on ROS
<linuxlove> jushur, which program i can use instead of phpstorm on ubuntu?
<stellar_mind> But due to this error I can't seem to download anything from software center
<stellar_mind> I am sorry if I interrupted a conversation
<cfhowlett> !ide | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<sl1fka666> no need to be sorry Stellar_Mind
<stellar_mind> :)
<jushur> linuxlove: http://alternativeto.net/software/phpstorm/?license=opensource
<stellar_mind> what should be my next set of actions?
<jushur> linuxlove: note this is not a clearcut answer. its a hint to what may be usable for you.
<daftykins> stellar_mind: change your set of mirrors
<linuxlove> jushur, thanks
<metrixx> hmm
<stellar_mind> Should I paste the output from cat /etc/apt/sources.list ? I was getting this error after a fresh install of 14.04.3
<Tin_man> stellar_mind: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/appgrid-ubuntu-software-centre-alternative
<metrixx> setxkbmap solved the problem generally but some characters don't seem... they are hidden when i type
<linuxlove> what is exist in repo?
<Tin_man> my guess is repository
<daftykins> stellar_mind: no, just change your mirrors - open system settings on the left, then software and sources
<jushur> linuxlove: if you search for it, sudo apt-cache search appname , and you find it there. it "exists" in the ubuntu repo or any repo you added to system.
<daftykins> linuxlove: wow, you find new ways to surprise me every day
<linuxlove> daftykins, what do you mean?
<stellar_mind> @Tin_man I am trying that out now. and @daftykins I changed the mirrors to main and also tried out the ones for india (where I am from)
<daftykins> it's like you've taken it upon yourself to learn Linux without actually lifting a finger
<k1l_> linuxlove: use "apt search" for searching stuff in the ubuntu repos (or the PPAs you added)
<cfhowlett> linuxlove, in other words, instead of asking "what is in the repos" you could , you know, do your OWN search of the repos?  We kind of expect would-be developers to be able to do that sort of thing.
<linuxlove> daftykins, please be careful about what you say
<daftykins> nah i'm good
<linuxlove> daftykins, you say words without think
<daftykins> i think that's my line :)
<linuxlove> daftykins, focus on your business
<k1l_> linuxlove: the intention of this support channel is to guide you to get to the state to help yourself. we dont want people to come here again and again and not learning. because we cant handle all that millions ubuntu users in here.
<stellar_mind> When I try to install appgrid, I get the following errors--- /var/lib/dpkg/info/appgrid.postinst: 31: /var/lib/dpkg/info/appgrid.postinst: systemctl: not found
<linuxlove> k1l_, what was wrong with me about what is alternative for phpstorm in ubuntu repo
<k1l_> linuxlove: so as a user who has asked a lot in here the last weeks (which is fine) we need you to learn to help yourself, so we can focus on other beginners again. if you have issues you can still ask in here, but not all the basic stuff you were told several times and it only looks like you dont want to do a search first on your own.
<Tin_man> stellar_mind: did you try and download the deb? package? or the sudo commands?
<linuxlove> k1l_, okay here is just for people who thinks they know every thing and other peoples are idiot
<linuxlove> excuse me for getting your time
<k1l_> linuxlove: that is in no way what i said
<linuxlove> i was on linux mint help channel
<k1l_> linuxlove: its just the point that you dont do a search on your own before you ask here. and people get annoyed by you asking simple things over and over again.
<k1l_> linuxlove: so you use mint?
<saturday_sun> I recently had an argument with a friend about using root over ssh with a strong key. He uses it, but I think it's bad because the key he uses on his client can be compromised. What do you guys think?
<linuxlove> k1l_, it is not thing that i do it because you say go to mint
<lotuspsychje> saturday_sun: fail2ban for more security
<linuxlove> is ubuntu belong to you ?
<k1l_> saturday_sun: common sense is not to use root login
<stellar_mind> I tried the sudo commands. I got the application installed but it doesn't respond
<daftykins> i think you installed something for the wrong system, stellar_mind
<daftykins> saturday_sun: any remote login as root = dumb, bad question to ask in #ubuntu though since root doesn't have a password as standard
<stellar_mind> oh. appgrid was working now. But shows the same dependency errors as ubuntu software center
<atralheaven> daftykins: how can I unmount the partitions that windows kept mounted from linux?
<daftykins> that's not what mount and unmount means
<Tin_man> i'd do the sudo apt-get remove command, and try the .deb install
<saturday_sun> daftykins: OK sorry.
<atralheaven> daftykins: windows has a feature, that doesn't unmount drives to boot faster, now I cant boot to windows to disable it
<frostschutz> saturday_sun, I don't have a problem with using ssh keys even for root, it's all up to you
<daftykins> atralheaven: that's got nothing to do with mounting, you're using the term incorrectly
<daftykins> atralheaven: as mentioned i don't want to help with your situation because it's a mess
<atralheaven> daftykins: well, I don't know what is the term for it, I need to have access to my files partition so I can backup stuff and reinstall
<daftykins> i suspect what you're talking about is hybrid shutdown has locked the NTFS volumes, so they won't mount - but you can't boot Windows to fix that, so you're stuck
<noawa> Hey
<atralheaven> daftykins: and please recommend a partition layout for me
<stellar_mind> Tin_man appgrid is working fine, but doesnt install any software because of the dependency issues. The same issues plaguing Ubuntu software cente, whihc I think is a result of apt-get update not updating properly, I have tried all the solutions mentioned online, but to no avail
<daftykins> no.
<atralheaven> daftykins: exactly
<Tin_man> as before mentioned, must be a mirror problem, i'm at a loss to know what you might need to fix it..
<stellar_mind> Is the main server working for you guys?
<Tin_man> was earlier, don't know now, i'm on mint :(
<stellar_mind> oh. :(
<stellar_mind> can cat /etc/apt/sources.list help?
<Tin_man> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 for my son-in-law, and they were working
<k1l_> Tin_man: oh, better ask the mint channels. they do some stuff with the repos
<Tin_man> i don't have any problems to ask k1l
<daftykins> we only deal with the targets direct, we can't theorise about them
<stellar_mind> anything else I can do to sort this out? any other info required? I really don't want to do a fresh install again, that would be my 5th time in a week
<daftykins> O_O
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SchrodingersScat> stellar_mind: well, systemctl is systemd iirc
<vinod> hi, i'm new to ubuntu. I can't get my wifi working http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358174/ kindly help
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | vinod, does this help?
<ubottu> vinod, does this help?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> vinod: wich ubuntu version?
<vinod> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> vinod: full up to date?
<vinod> yeah
<vinod> i did yesterday complete update with extras too
<lotuspsychje> vinod: check the url SchrodingersScat provided
<SchrodingersScat> broadcom destroys hundreds of families every year ;_;
<vinod> may be
<vinod> I don't know much, but it was working for my other laptop :(
<lotuspsychje> vinod: did you install with cable on? updates during setup?
<vinod> no
<vinod> with usb
<vinod> than updated with cabal
<vinod> cable.
<vinod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15358200/
<lotuspsychje> vinod: recommended to install updates during setup also, but check the b43 url from SchrodingersScat
<stoneman1> hey. I'm trying to catch an acpi event (lid close) but it won't work. The script works manually and the event is fired when i listen to it via acpi_listen
<stoneman1> i followed this tutorial
<stoneman1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<stoneman1> a bit weird is that when listening to the event it says: button/lid LID close but in the tutorial it says to listen to event=button/lid.*
<stoneman1> is that '.' intended?
<atralheaven> if I create an image of my home partition, will permissions be kept?
<atralheaven> or should I use tar?
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: what are you trying to do? backup?
<llutz> atralheaven: use tar
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | atralheaven there are many ways. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_backup_software#Free_software
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: backup to reinstall linux, I want to keep configs etc
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: you can also save your /home on a new reinstall if you like
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: and why do you need ubuntu reinstall?
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: I have linux installed and I installed windows after some time, as I expected, I couldn't boot to linux, I used a live ubuntu disk and boot-repair tool to fix this, now I can boot to linux, but there is no windows option to select!
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: you didnt accidentaly overwritten windows?
<lotuspsychje> atralheaven: maybe take a look at your grub? or sudo update-grub
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: no, windows was installed after linux, I think its because of diffrent bootloader types (eufi, legacy) that I don't know much about
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | atralheaven
<ubottu> atralheaven: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<atralheaven> lotuspsychje: if there is a way to fix this, I wont need to reinstall anything...
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ^ :p
<daftykins> it's a mess, nobody sane would try
<stoneman1> i think when i wanted to install ubuntu alongside windows i was also told to install windows first. but im not sure if this informatioon is correct
<daftykins> yeah windows first is easiest
<daftykins> but there's also EFI vs. legacy now
<atralheaven> daftykins: there is a boot, root, home and swap partition for linux, a partition for windows, and a partition for my files. how else can it be?
<daftykins> already said no
<daftykins> it's about primary, extended and logical
<EriC^^> it's pretty easy to convert legacy to uefi and vice-versa
<EriC^^> for uefi to legacy you just need to make a 1mb bios_boot instead of the efi, and remove it from fstab and just reinstall grub
<daftykins> EriC^^: you haven't seen it, it'll send chills down your spine! :)
<daftykins> but if anyone can do it... you're the man
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lol :D
<atralheaven> EriC^^: its 'fdisk -l' output: http://hastebin.com/nefazoboba
<EriC^^> i wonder what this setup is like though
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> so it's msdos, you basically just need to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> cause you're using uefi + msdos and not gpt, easy-peasy :D
<EriC^^> atralheaven: can you turn uefi mode on and boot into ubuntu?
<atralheaven> I used boot-repair tool, now I have linux and I can boot to it, but I don't have windows listed
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok, type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> then put a # at the start of the line that says UUID=....... /boot/efi
<atralheaven> EriC^^: I dont have efi here
<atralheaven> http://hastebin.com/lugoniqece
<EriC^^> oh, so ubuntu is in legacy mode
<EriC^^> wow that fat32 is actually 900gb
<atralheaven> EriC^^: no its ntfs
<tocotron> hi
<atralheaven> EriC^^: the big partition is for my files
<EriC^^> atralheaven: ok, type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<atralheaven> EriC^^: and?
<atralheaven> im on this file
<mwayne> Hi  I can't get gtk 3.18.9 to compile. this is my log http://pastebin.com/Qv4qgAWN. I already got all the dependencies except pango which won't compile too.
<EriC^^> atralheaven: nevermind, as daftykins pointed out earlier, you have to reinstall everything making windows on a primary partition
<atralheaven> EriC^^: really...?
 * daftykins nods
<EriC^^> yeah, windows won't work if it's not on a primary one
<atralheaven> everything? both linux and windows?
<EriC^^> yup
<atralheaven> EriC^^: ok but before reinstalling, tell me how to partition my hard drive, so I can have a clean scheme. just keep that 900gb partition, and if its possible, the home partition
<atralheaven> EriC^^: sorry I was disconnected
<EriC^^> atralheaven: you need to make windows primary, let it do it's thing first with a clean partition table
<EriC^^> then install linux into an extended partition after it that has all your linux stuff
<EriC^^> atralheaven: back up your home partition and the 900gb data to another disk
<atralheaven> so the only primary partition that needs to be is windows partition, right?
<EriC^^> yeah, linux doesn't mind at all
<atralheaven> EriC^^: I can backup my home but not that 900gb one :|
<daftykins> you're gonna need a bigger boat
<EriC^^> atralheaven: i wonder how hard it is to convert a partition from extended to primary, like if you can do a command to convert it
<daftykins> you'd have to nuke all logicals
<EriC^^> ok, and you could create a primary with the same data?
<EriC^^> like make it so that the 900gb is a primary and not a logical one anymore ( with free space after it )
<daftykins> mmm dunno, i'd just copy everything off to an external and nuke it from orbit - it's the only way to be sure
<atralheaven> my files partition is primary, and I need another primary for windows, and I will make an extended for linux, whats the problem?
<EriC^^> same here, just wondering
<daftykins> i don't like hack fixes :>
<EriC^^> me neither, except like you know 'desperate times call for desperate measures' type of thing
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> i must watch a lot of movies
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> :)
<EriC^^> 2040 - no hdd's survived except for one .. :D
<stellar_mind> BTW does update have a problem if the system is connected to the internet via proxy
<k1l_> stellar_mind: yes
<AppAraat> hi, how can I disable automount in Lubuntu 15.10? I already deleted pcmanfm but my external HDD is still automounting.
<stellar_mind> Any way to resolve that?
<stellar_mind> it wasn't an issue with 15.10, when I tried to update 15.10 it worked
<stellar_mind> but ROS doesn't support 15.10 so had to go backe
<stellar_mind> to 14.04
<nomic> automount is in fstab
<nomic> what is automatically mounted on bootup -- each volume is a line in the file /etc/filetabl
<nomic> filetab (file table)
<k1l_> stellar_mind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGet#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<nomic> use sudo to edit the line of the mount you dont want in there
<nomic> remove it
<nomic> AppAraat
<nomic> a usb drive will mount when you plug the cable in
<nomic> but otherwise .. in fstab
<AppAraat> nomic: I thought so too, but my fstab looks like this: http://ix.io/rll
<AppAraat> I see no reference in there for automount
<stellar_mind> thanks K1l_ I hope that works out! :)
<nomic> what linux is this (ubuntu)
<k1l_> AppAraat: using encryption? look at the mtab?
<EriC^^> AppAraat: that's gvfs automounting it i guess
<AppAraat> KillaloT: no, it is liveCD
<AppAraat> * k1l_
<nomic> apparat maybe post forum message (ubuntu forums)
<AppAraat> I'll try and locate the gvfs and remove it
<k1l_> AppAraat: on a live cd you want automount, imho
<AppAraat> usually yes, but right now I'm doing a ddrescue operation
<AppAraat> hmm, after removing gvfs and gvfs-common it still automounts
<AppAraat> I am pretty confused now. The only thing I can think of is disabling automount via systemd
<AppAraat> oh wow
<AppAraat> I've just installed pcmanfm, and in the GUI settings I disabled automount
<AppAraat> only then it stopped automounting
<AppAraat> I can not start thinking how incredibly silly this is
<stellar_mind> uni had a proxy! that was creating a problem. Used a vpn and now it's sorted! Thank you guys for all the help!
<afrokarlsson> siiamikrokodill kohe siia
<frojnd> Hello there.
<frojnd> I have major problem setting up huawei E8278 with usb modeswitch. I've downloaded latest usb_modeswitch as usb_modeswitch-data from http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ and compile it, but I can't connect put usb into modem mode :S
<lotuspsychje> frojnd: wich ubuntu version is this?
<frojnd> ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> frojnd: up to date to latest?
<frojnd> lotuspsychje: no, live versio
<lotuspsychje> frojnd: you have access to cable internet?
<frojnd> lotuspsychje: no
<frojnd> lotuspsychje: I mean,.. usb has wifi mode.. so currently I'm on wifi
<lotuspsychje> frojnd: you could try the full install perhaps? or an LTS version
<lotuspsychje> frojnd: syslog showing anything usefull as error?
<frojnd> lotuspsychje: computer that has usb plugged in and ubuntu 15.10 live version just froze
<frojnd> I'll have to reboot
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> frojnd: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog before you plugin your usb modem
<belgianguy> Hi, I read that from 16.04 AMD is switching from fglrx to amdgpu
<belgianguy> is there any worry for compatibility?
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 talk please
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: woops, will do
<k1l_> belgianguy: amd itself is swithcing von fglrx to amdgpu
<k1l_> ubuntu is just the first linux to ship the new xorg-server version that will not get any fglrx.
<frojnd> Ah..
<belgianguy> k1l_: well I am excited nonetheless, would hate to brick my current system
<frojnd> I'll install it inside virtialbox
<nebojsa> hi al
<nebojsa> all
<stoneman1> hey can someone help me with my problem with acpi.
<stoneman1> i want to run a script on lid close.
<stoneman1> the event is fired when listening with acpi_listen
<metrixx> hey
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<stoneman1> and the script works aswell but im not able to join them together via /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid
<metrixx> i logged into system as root and i changed my user to a normal user with "su username" command
<lotuspsychje> !root | metrixx
<ubottu> metrixx: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<metrixx> but it doesn't run local files and get all authenorities from its local files
<metrixx> how can i run that user's userfiles?
<metrixx> like .Xauthority
<adroit_machine> how do I upgrade ubuntu 14.04.01 to the latest stable version?
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  then you stil have 14.04 ... is that what you want?
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust, yes
<karrot> is there some way to send a video to a dlna renderer, prefarably through cli?
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust, thanks
<MonkeyDust> adroit_machine  may be slow... in what country are you?
<adroit_machine> MonkeyDust, India
<MonkeyDust> cannot change terminal's tab title yet
<MonkeyDust> and cannot set a background image in terminal
<MonkeyDust> wrong channel, sorry
<Gibb`s> Hi, can you help me ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Gibb`s
<ubottu> Gibb`s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gibb`s> I've buy a yubikey and I've configure on my Laptop and, I can't login :(
<EriC^^> what's a yubikey?
<daftykins> it's a little device that cycles login codes, i believe
 * EriC^^ drawing blanks still
<daftykins> USB thing that has to be plugged in before you can log in
<EriC^^> ohh
<daftykins> my mistake, i was thinking of - https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8f/RSA_SecurID_SID800.jpg
<daftykins> 2 factor auth essentially
<lotuspsychje> Gibb`s: use at your own risk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/599825/yubikey-two-factor-authentication-full-disk-encryption-via-luks
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Gibb`s
<ubottu> Gibb`s: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Gibb`s> lotuspsychje, -> My yubikey is connected, but Ubuntu can't found file or directory in /var/yubikey and I've created files
<Gibb`s> I can't open my session
<lotuspsychje> Gibb`s: ask the maintainer of the ppa how it works perhaps
<lotuspsychje> Gibb`s: hmm, wait apt-cache search yubikey shows some stuff, maybe something usefull for you?
<Gibb`s> lotuspsychje, how I can acces when I can't login at my session ?
<lotuspsychje> Gibb`s: i think you need the right tools install first, then use your yubikey
<lotuspsychje> Gibb`s: but didnt test this myself...
<Gibb`s> My session is locked
<EriC^^> Gibb`s: try to enter your normal passphrase, what exactly did you do?
<lotuspsychje> Gibb`s: maybe this can also help? https://www.yubico.com/applications/computer-login/linux/
<karrot> is there some way to send a video to a dlna renderer, prefarably through cli?
<cfhowlett> karrot, ftp?
<karrot> cfhowlett, well, I mean I have a dlna renderer, and I wish to play things on it from the command line.  I have rygel set up on my computer as a upnp server... but I can't just play from there to the renderer.  I must use my phone as the control point...
<Bitnova> is anyone familiar with failregex to parse access.log in nginx?
<daftykins> tried #nginx?
<PCatinean> Hello guys, can someone please offer a good guide to installing a secure and efficient mail server on a ubuntu server 14.04 LTS?
<PCatinean> I also have SSL connection maybe that helps with trust issues so it does not end up in spam or something
<PCatinean> SSL certificate
<twoion[shell]> PCatinean: Postfix is pretty straightforward and has a sane default configuration. Install the package and poke around a bit. http://www.postfix.org/BASIC_CONFIGURATION_README.html. The man pages/online docs are also very good.
<daftykins> PCatinean: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-14-04
<PCatinean> Just postfix twoion[shell] ?
<PCatinean> What about other packages?
<daftykins> it's pretty standard.
<PCatinean> Usage of IMAP maybe?
<daftykins> running your own mail though, are you sure you're bored enough?
<PCatinean> daftykins, alternatives?
<twoion[shell]> PCatinean: Postfix is still insane, but less insane than the mess that is qmail. I have no experience with exim so I can't tell. IMAP server != SMTP server/client. You probably want postfix+dovecot.
<jushur> actually not running your own mail is starting to look pretty stupid.
<daftykins> PCatinean: hosted services, office 365, google apps...
<PCatinean> jushur, how so?
<metrixx> .
<jushur> if anyone attacks a major mail service, you will be caught in the crosshairs to. running your own will make for decent workload. but at the same time give you very tight control. and the possibility to have logs of things that has occured.
<metrixx> when i changed user with "su" many times.. is there a way to see all users before current one...
<PCatinean> jushur, you think the google mailing service isn't safe enough?
<PCatinean> If i run my email through gmail api?
<Guest39856> @search emblemata
<daftykins> kinda going off topic now, this belongs in #ubuntu-server really to begin
<ghostmag> Hey folks
<jushur> well its a matter of how you value your data. id recommend using full gpg client side mail content encryption if you do so.
<jushur> wich in essence goes against googles eula when using their service
<daftykins> read: how big your tinfoil hat is
<jushur> daftykins: you are free to not care, its your choise. but id sudgest you stop downtalking people.
<daftykins> jushur: i'm not sure where you got that idea?
<daftykins> i use a very to-the-point approach which means to convey no harm, sorry if you thought there was some.
<jushur> PCatinean: google is considered one of the great ones security wise tho. you are right in this. but then again im a pessemist about corporates in general about this kind of thing. basicly they do not benefit from telling the world when things are afot.
<PCatinean> jushur, indeed Google who is a huge data mining company would not get the safest bets on security of information
<vdevnull> Hello guys, I don't know if it is the right channel to ask. But can someone help me up with "NGINX / PHP7.0" Installation in UBuntu 14.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> then the rebels become the mainstream and the snake bites its own tail
<khairulimam> am i the only one who just trying to use irc here?
<PCatinean> I have to consider the fact that I have little experience setting up mailservers and I need them working perfectly until monday
<PCatinean> Which, i'm not sure if a safe bet
<jushur> PCatinean: for personal use of a mail server, it can be quite tedious to maintain tho.
<daftykins> vdevnull: do you have to do it now? i believe PHP 7 will be in 16.04 which will be out in a little over a month
<PCatinean> jushur, maybe I should not venture into it, at least not now
<khairulimam> [][]}
<daftykins> PCatinean: i really think it's down to whether you value your free time - i've never run my own and i know what it's like to be dealing with a live system that develops showstopping issues, life is too short.
<vdevnull> daftykins, I've installed PHP7.0-FPM and if i run php --version shows the correct version. But i'm having problems linking it with NGINX.
<daftykins> you'll know better than us the scale and importance of this, so up to you of course
<jushur> PCatinean: to short timespan for it id say.
<daftykins> vdevnull: that's not anything to do with what i said, really
<PCatinean> daftykins, jushur I agree with you guys
<PCatinean> It is for another time, another place, when I got extra time on my hands and want to reap the benefit of a personal server
<PCatinean> right now I'm focused on something else so I will use a pre-paid service especially since I won't be sending any sensitive important data the moment
<PCatinean> So thank you guys very much for consulting me on this, I will look for an external solution so far :D
<PCatinean> Much appreciated
<daftykins> *nod* i know google apps gives 30 days free trial too, so that could be handy
<PCatinean> daftykins, yeah just read that now, it would help a lot
<deeVer_> After typing CAT /filename I receive a > allow to write text. I cannot open or see the contents of this file. What do i need to learn in order to properly cat this file?
<daftykins> deeVer_: run "file filename" to see what it is
<PCatinean> Before I go, any opinions on microsoft email service?
<Blink`> Yo, any of you guys uhh, willing to be considerate and help a nub out? I'm new to the whole server side. And would love to learn it. So I bought a ubuntu 14.04 server, no desktop and uhh.. I'm clueless on what to do now.
<Blink`> Thanks in advance though.
<SchrodingersScat> Blink`: ssh to it?
<daftykins> never used first hand, i had to avoid it as a client had to keep all data away from the potential of being stored in the US - which MS cannot guarantee
<jushur> PCatinean: bad channel to ask such question, it will be biased obviously..
<PCatinean> hahahah point taken jushur :))) didn't realize hit lol
<daftykins> (due to financial regulation reasons)
<PCatinean> no questions regarding OS that's for sure :))
<leigh> am I in the right place to get help with a printer problem?
<mittsquared> Can someone help me out with some boot issues I'm having?
<daftykins> just ask
<jushur> leigh: asuming your running Ubuntu, id say yes. ask the question and people will answer if/when they have time. be patient.
<leigh> ok
<PtrPiotr> Hi, is it possible to test *16.4* desktop with *snappy*? I downloaded beta ISO, but it seems that it still use deb packages
<Blink`> SchrodingersScat - Done that.
<daftykins> PtrPiotr: #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions
<PtrPiotr> daftykins: thx
<daftykins> Blink`: well you need an actual task, if it's a VPS on the internet you could try installing apache and hosting a website for fun
<leigh> help: my printer is printing, but its only printing blank pages, how do I correct this?
<deeVer_> leigh: did you check your drivers?
<daftykins> leigh: open your browser and have a look around http://localhost:631 for how it's configured.
<leigh> ok
<atralheaven> guys I want to backup my home partition with tar, what is '--one-file-system' option? should I use it? I want to place backup.tar.gz on usb flash drive
<mittsquared> I am getting a media test failure when trying to boot. I've tried installing different OSes to no avail
<deeVer_> leigh: check out your properties, if you have different tray's you can pick from, play around with that.
<cassio__> hello
<daftykins> mittsquared: are you typing from a live session right now?
<mittsquared> yes
<daftykins> mittsquared: do you have a mechanical hard disk that's not new?
<mittsquared> Yes
<mittsquared> It is in a laptop
<daftykins> mittsquared: try running "sudo apt update ; sudo apt install pastebinit smartmontools ; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<daftykins> then paste the link here
<SchrodingersScat> atralheaven: afaik that means if you had something linked or mounted in the path then it would ignore those things, like a network mount for instance.
<mittsquared> daftykins, will do
<satu_> Hi! Is Miro working on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 676 kB, installed size 4197 kB
<daftykins> it's in repos at least, yeah as above
<satu_> It's in AUR too but not working.
<MonkeyDust> satu_  if you're in ubuntu now, install it and try it
<Spider> anyone here use x11vnc?
<MonkeyDust> Spider  that's a yes/no question ... what brings you here
<satu_> I'm in Manjaro. That's why I ask. :)
<daftykins> the distro? then you can't ask for help in here, satu_
<Spider> well i am asking that to see if anyone here uses it and to see anyone knows why it keeps freezing?
<mittsquared> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15360055/
<satu_> Why not? Maybe it' s one of reason for me witch back to Ubuntu.
<daftykins> mittsquared: mmm ok there's nothing wrong with the disk, health wise. was it just ubuntu you wanted on there, sorry?
<Spider> or if anyone can possibly direct me to a chan that can help with possible X issues
<satu_> It's kind of stupid for me go to Manjaro chanel ask if Miro works in Ubuntu, don't you think?
<mittsquared> daftykins, yeah that would be alright
<Blink`> daftykins - Apache is already installed as it came preinstalled with virmechs server
<daftykins> mittsquared: is it normal ubuntu 14.04.4 64-bit you've got on a flash drive to install?
<Blink`> But the ideal idea behind the server is to learn how it works + how to set it up etc, so website as a goal sounds like a good idea
<daftykins> Blink`: ok, not normal ubuntu then
<Blink`> But like, how do I secure my server once I buy it
<Blink`> Because I'm getting the "it works" screen when I access the IP
<daftykins> plenty of guides online, use the term 'hardening'
<varaindemian> do you guys recommand using do-release-upgrade while I am on 14.04 lts?
<daftykins> but bear in mind that some providers change too much of default
<daftykins> varaindemian: for what purpose?
<MonkeyDust> Blink`  http://hardenubuntu.com/hardening/
<daftykins> i would say don't leave LTS (14.04 is long term support)
<Blink`> Ahhhh
<varaindemian> daftykins, Seeing what't new, performance enhances etc
<xangua> varaindemian: you can use a virtual machine to see that's new
<daftykins> i think you're better off just booting a live session to see that
<mittsquared> daftykins, yeah
<daftykins> mittsquared: is there any data on the disk right now that you need to keep?
<mittsquared> daftykins, no
<daftykins> mittsquared: it sounds like your boot order is just wrong inside the BIOS to be honest, media test failure is typically the boot from LAN option finding no cable is plugged in - you might get away with just entering the BIOS and checking what's set to boot first
<Blink`> Seems like I forgot my SSH IP + password. xD
<turbo15> !list
<ubottu> turbo15: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mittsquared> daftykins, lan is the last option in bios boot settings
<Blink`> daftykins
<Blink`> Sorry uhh sec
<vdevnull> How do i check if user exists?
<Blink`> daftykins - Regarding the hardening link you provided, should I only follow the tutorial for Protect Apache?
<daftykins> mittsquared: mmm i think it's failing on the earlier ones and skipping down - anyway if you ran "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M count=1" then ran the installer and tried again, selecting all auto - and be sure GRUB installs to sda during the process - see how you get on
<daftykins> Blink`: actually that was from MonkeyDust
<Blink`> t_t Sorry
<mittsquared> daftykins, OK I will try that. Thanks.
<Blink`> Minds all over the place today
<Blink`> MonkeyDust - I apologise :p
<Blink`> But yeah, on Hardening, which should I follow now?
<blockchainbro> blink check out https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-14-04#tutorial_series_32
<Blink`> blockchainbro - Thank you.
<Blink`> Hmm, if I'm generating a new key, how do I find that file?
<Blink`> Is it on my PC, or would I have to navigate to it via putty?
<disc0very> hi all
<blockchainbro> ssh-keygen on localhost terminal... if youre using windows you can use puttygen
<disc0very> i'm trying to make an Ubuntu Live USB drive to work on both UEFI and BIOS boot
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> disc0very: yep been fine since 12.04.1
<Blink`> blockchainbro - I meant I've done the ssh-keygen, but where do I find the saved file, is what I meant
<disc0very> daftykins hello, yes, it is fine. I used to achieve this with 14.04
<Blink`> Tutorial says (/Users/localuser/.ssh/id_rsa):
<Blink`> But my putty says different, so uhh
<disc0very> but i have a problem with the Macbook Pro Retina UEFI boot (and both BIOS boot)
<daftykins> ugh macs.
<nicomachus> lol
<Blink`> Just trying to figure that out, sorry blockchainbro
<disc0very> basically i created a casper-rw partition on the same USB drive
<blockchainbro> are you using windows or ubuntu to generate your key?
<daftykins> trying to do manual persistence eh?
<disc0very> formatting it ext4 and labeling it "casper-rw"
<Blink`> windows
<Blink`> but server is ubuntu
<disc0very> when i run the Live USB without kernel parameters i can boot and work with the live
<blockchainbro> so open puttygen... generate your key, type a passphrase, hit "save private key"
<disc0very> when i add "persistent" parameter to the kernel, i can't boot
<disc0very> it basically end me on the initramfs shell
<daftykins> can't say i've ever done persistence manually, does it require some flags on the partition perhaps?
<pitastrudl> how can i kill "15827 pts/1    Sl     0:34 /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/keepass2/KeePass.exe" with pkill? it does not work, i can kill it with kill $(ps aux | grep keepass | awk '{print $2}')
<pitastrudl>  but is there a quicker way on doing it trougl cli?
<daftykins> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Blink`> Yeah, I did that. I'm just trying to find the saved file
<disc0very> daftykins it shouldn't
<Blink`> In which the key is saved in
<blockchainbro> and if you open that private key file in notepad, youll see the public key... copy that into your authorized_keys file on your ubuntu server
<Blink`> Yeah.. but what I'm saying is
<Blink`> Where is that private key file
<sergio__> hi
<blockchainbro> it should prompt you where puttygen wants to save the file
<disc0very> daftykins can I PM u?
<Blink`> Yeah in which I got /root/.ssh
<Blink`> But where is that :p, do I do <ipaddress> then access the directory?
<blockchainbro> are you running puttygen in ubuntu?
<Blink`> windows
<daftykins> disc0very: best to stay in channel so everyone can check sanity + safety
<disc0very> daftykins, i'm not using the "casper-rw" file, i'm doing it in the "partition way"
<Blink`> Ubuntu came desktop free, so no desktop on that
<blockchainbro> then save the key somewhere else that you know where its located... desktop if you want
<disc0very> i used to try this method with Elementary OS Freya live and it worked well
<disc0very> but i would like to achieve this with Ubuntu :)
<blockchainbro> the only reason you are saving the key is for use with putty. so as long as its somewhere you can find it on your windows machine you should be able to use it with putty
<daftykins> disc0very: right but that's also in the above link?
<boot1> good day may i ask help here
<nicomachus> boot1: yes, all in one line please. Use a pastebin if necessary.
<daftykins> boot1: yes ask away to the channel with as much detail on one line
<daftykins> oops :>
<disc0very> daftykins yes
<turbo15> !puffolandia
<disc0very> but when i add "persistent" parameter to the kernel, the system can't boot
<mittsquared> daftykins, hey I tried using dd and then installing automatically but that did not work
<Blink`> Speaking of which, blockchainbro - What happens if I mess up the file location? And it directs me to the passphrase - How do I undo that?
<SchrodingersScat> pitastrudl: you can't pkill cli ?
<blockchainbro> Blink go here: https://vorkbaard.nl/using-putty-and-keyfiles-to-ssh-into-your-ubuntu-12-04-server/ You need to read up some more on how SSH and pub/privkeys work... its a bit complicated of a concept to explain
<daftykins> mittsquared: same result?
<pitastrudl> SchrodingersScat:  aw aht
<disc0very> i try to add some extra kernel parameter to see if it can boot, for example acpi=off
<mittsquared> daftykins, yes :(
<pitastrudl> i want to kill keepass trough termianl
<pitastrudl> terminal*
<daftykins> mittsquared: did you poke around in the BIOS to see what's there re: boot order + disk priority?
<boot1> does extlinux supports partition installation?
<SchrodingersScat> pitastrudl: which seems to be running via cli program
<pitastrudl> SchrodingersScat: is that a problem? im confused
<mittsquared> daftykins, yeah I did beforehand. It's CD USB HDD FDD USBCD LAN.
<SchrodingersScat> pitastrudl: well, if you start it with '/foo/bar/cli keepass.exe' then I would expect you to kill cli to end the process.
<disc0very> there are few errors i can see on the screen, when I add only "persistent" to the kernel parameter
<disc0very> one of them is related to i8042
<daftykins> mittsquared: very strange, last thought is that GRUB isn't installing then perhaps
<Blink`> ty blockchainbro - Hit an issue though, entered wrong file destination - so how do i uhh, undo that?
<Blink`> Remove hte user then add it again?
<blockchainbro> just create a new key
<SchrodingersScat> pitastrudl: from your past above: "/usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/keepass2/KeePass.exe", so you are killing cli.
<disc0very> anyone achieved running Ubuntu Live from USB with persistent on a Macbook Pro Retina ?
<nicomachus> disc0very: will a poll help you?
<mittsquared> daftykins, if it helps, I can install SolusOS with no issues. Anything else doesn't work.
<nicomachus> !mac | disc0very check through here firs.
<ubottu> disc0very check through here firs.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nicomachus> first*
<disc0very> nicomachus, i've done that, i'm using a 14.04 LTS
<Mia> is the daily build unity 8
<disc0very> using Elementary OS Freya (which is based on trusty) everything works well
<nicomachus> Mia: for what version?
<Mia> daily build for 16.04
<nicomachus> 16.04 is still Unity 7 by default.
<Mia> hm
<Mia> will it be 8 when released
<nicomachus> but 16.04 questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<nicomachus> you can install 8 on any Ubuntu 14.04 and up if you want to try it out.
<nicomachus> see here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/447891/how-to-install-unity-8
<nicomachus> keep in mind, though, that it's still pre-release and somewhat buggy. I haven't found it usable.
<daftykins> disc0very: just so you know elementary is not supported in here
<pitastrudl> SchrodingersScat: ah, ok
<disc0very> daftykins i know))
<pitastrudl> afaik i installed the keepass from apt
<pitastrudl> why in the world is it running as .exe?
<SchrodingersScat> pitastrudl: seems to use mono, guess that's how they do it.
<pitastrudl> oh, ok
<pitastrudl> so im not sure what would be the best way to run keepass, one without mono or not
<tinyalpha> what is going on
<pitastrudl> I DONT KNOW
<pitastrudl> ;_;
<Myrtti> pitastrudl: AFAIK the mono one is a bit more crossplatformy, ie. the database works better in other systems such as Android
<disc0very> i still can't get an idea why "persistent" influence so much the boot on the Macbook Pro Retina
<SchrodingersScat> Myrtti: is there a non-mono version?
<disc0very> adding nolapic kernel parameter i get to the purple ubuntu screen, but i just see the red dots animation and still can't get into the live desktop env
<vdevnull> Guys anyone here running php7 with nginx?
<boot1> does extlinux supports partition installation?
<soshelp> Guys.I need urgent help.I removed libgtk-3-common since I was told to install libgtk-2 but now the system is not running. It is stuck at http://imgur.com/moTDA9c
<Myrtti> SchrodingersScat: yes, but last I checked the database it produces wasn't working with much else than that exact app - things might have changed. The reason I'm using the mono one is that I can rsync+ssh the database to my phone/tablet and it works there too on the apps available for Android.
<tinyalpha> spiders
<tinyalpha> thats dumb
<Myrtti> SchrodingersScat: if synchronization or crossplatform use isn't a selling point for you, then it doesn't much matter what you're using
<Myrtti> IIRC the mono version also has better browser integration
<tinyalpha> what are you guys doing
<Myrtti> but again, I've not checked for a good few years since I've got my KeePass working exactly the way I want it now
<red> i just downloaded xchat
<red> how do i connect to a server?
<daftykins> soshelp: boot a live session, chroot your install and reinstall
<daftykins> (the package(s) )
<soshelp> can  you elaborate a bit daftykins ? would I be able to recover my files?
<soshelp> (i am not too well-versed so asking)
<drezequiel> #ezequiel
<daftykins> soshelp: you might be able to fix the whole install
<soshelp> daftykins: please help. I am freaking out here :S
<daftykins> soshelp: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/ follow up to step 6 there from a live session, booted from USB - then fix it
<ernie4chan> 裡面
<Mia> does ubuntu have something like explorer
<Mia> because sometimes something crashes
<Mia> I mean, the top bar and the left launcher is gone
<jatt> nautilus
<Mia> and the power button is not displaying anything
<Mia> so yeah how can I restart that
<soshelp> daftykins: bootable usb would work too right?
<Mia> how can I restart/start nautilus when it crashes
<Mia> the top bar and the launcher crashes from time to time
<ernie4chan> typing nautilus in console
<daftykins> soshelp: that's what i'm saying
<soshelp> daftykins: okay. I am confused about Mount one by one and identify your Ubuntu root partition . will ask when i reach that step
<daftykins> no just read up
<Mia> hmm looks like my unity crashed, and even with a reboot it's not getting fixed
<Mia> any reasons why this might be happening
<Mia> I'm on 16.04
<disc0very> i'm going to remake the USB drive with UnetBootin
<xangua> ! Xenial | Mia
<ubottu> Mia: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Mia> oh sorry
<Mia> sure I!ll ask there
<ghostmag> I plugged a HDMI cable in my computer but it doesn't work. "xrandr" shows, that there is no HDMI plugged in
<ghostmag> just "disconnected"
<daftykins> and on reboot?
<ghostmag> Reboot doesn't do it
<daftykins> desktop with a graphics card? laptop? what setup here...
<daftykins> /var/log/Xorg.0.log will give some evidence
<jason__> what is the hdmi plugged into?
<ghostmag> Desktop with a graphic card, but I am not sure which. I'll try to find it out
<jason__> I mean on the other end?
<ghostmag> Ubuntu just says: Gallium 0.4 on AMD JUNIPER (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.0)
<ghostmag> but I am sure that is about the driver
<ghostmag> jason__: my TV
<Mia> any way to enable trackpad gestures on mac for ubuntu
<Mia> like, define different things for trackpad gestures
<Mia> I thought since mac users are kind of common for ubuntu, maybe there is a software solution for that
<treg> I can not find a way to install Ubuntu on a dual boot machine (windows) that will allow me to encrypt the linux installation partitions and require a single passphrase to decrypt linux at boot.  I can encrypt individual partitions, but this requires multiple passphrase requests at boot.  Is there a way to do this through the installer, or does it require manual changes after the install?
<CRM114> it seems that my upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 failed due to a lot of errors when upgrading texlive
<CookieM> mine were quite successful
<CookieM> was*
<zykotick9> treg: encrypted lvm only requires one password, to unlock multiple partitions
<treg> zykotick9: When I use the LVM option it removes my nt partition.
<zykotick9> treg: ya...  i don't have any suggestions for that issue... good luck.
<soshelp> daftykins: i got access to terminal by modifying config file from grub. I installed libgtk-3-common but still login screen doesnt show up. am i missing any package?
<Mia> okay here is a weird case
<Mia> I installed ubuntu 16.04 to my brand new ssd
<Mia> it worked butt was buggy as hell
<Mia> now I wnt to go back to 15.10
<Mia> and the installer (usb boot) was working just fine 10 mintues ago, I was ins the installer
<Mia> now nothing boots from usb
<Mia> it's just black screen
<Mia> for every usb I put in (I have 14.04 on usb, 16.10 on usb and)
<Mia> sorry 16.04 on usb
<Mia> and 15.10 on usb
<Mia> none of them even boot from usb any more
<CRM114> Mia: do you have any other way of booting
<CRM114> ?
<BluesKaj> Mia, make sure your USB  boot is first in the boot sequence in your eufi/bios
<Mia> Blue1, it's a macbookso I can pick
<Mia> but it does not respond to it
<Mia> I mean I see the usb drive but can't pick
<Mia> I mean I pick but it's just black
<Mia> it was working like 30 minutes ago, I installed 15.10 and wanted to try 16.10 and nstalled it, but now I wanted to go back format and reinstall 15.10 again
<Mia> now nothing boots from usb
<mmkumr> Mia: Do want to say that your usb is formatting
<mmkumr> Mia: sorry I mean to say not formatting
<CRM114> Mia: can you boot anything at all?
<Blink`> Okay, so I copied over the public key and generated a private key
<Blink`> But it's still refusing my key?
<Blink`> Was I supposed to have generated a public key as well on puttygen?
<Mia> well no
<Mia> CRM114, I tried to start gparted now, even that, does not start
<treg> Mia: Try blowing out your USB slot and ensuring your usb drives are clean.  It could just be dirt in there.
<Mia> no I mean I see text in gparted for instance
<ouroumov> Blink`, the order in which you described those steps makes me wonder if you pushed a public key that's not linked to your private one.
<Mia> but it doesn ot boot into the os
<Mia> gparted, for instance, says "failed to find cpu0 device node"
<Blink`> That's a good question though ouroumov - but uhh, I thought it'd have been pushed when I logged in via putty
<CRM114> Mia: what are you running gparted on?
<ouroumov> Also Blink` it might be caused by wrong file / directory modes in your ~/.ssh folder
<Benjamin_> Hello
<Mia> CRM114, on the same macbook
<Blink`> Well, I saved the private key on my local machine
<Mia> is there any way I can see the logs as I try to boot from usb
<Mia> so that I can tell you what errors it gives maybe
<CRM114> Mia: ok, so it's probably not the absolute worst case there
<Benjamin_> I have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.4, but it keeps freezing after a few minutes for no apparent reason and without any errors. Is there anby log I can check?
<Blink`> And uhh, ouroumov - It does say no such file or directory when I try to manually install the public hey
<Blink`> key*
<jushur> Mia: is it overheating? like how hot is it?
<Mia> CRM114, so it booted into gparted now
<Mia> pretty hot I should say
<CRM114> Benjamin_: dmesg
<Mia> jushur, I meant you ^
<Mia> hm wait it boots into ubuntu now
<Mia> wtf is going on
<Mia> I mean sorry about the kind of rude comment
<jushur> Mia: if you have a table"fan" put it beside and se if it helps. sounds like its overheating.
<Mia> jushur, okay maybe
<vdevnull_> hey
<vdevnull_> What's the command to pastebin a file
<vdevnull_> and what's the package name? to install
<jushur> not sure how one would do a cleaning of those, but generaly the blow out port gets clogged with dusts from the inside. and needs cleaning after a few months.
<zykotick9> vdevnull_: you can use http://termbin.com/ without installing anything... but i'd guess your thinking of pastebinit
<vdevnull_> yes pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> gbachotKIjNuGX8yNoyFJkaVHtf
<jushur> MonkeyDust: ok, where do you have that pw? /s
<MonkeyDust> jushur  my NSA account
<Blink`> Meh, let's do this again - How do I delete the sudo I just created?
<Mia> one another question
<Mia> now that my ubuntu installation boots in back again (15.10) I want to solve this issue
<Mia> when I'm restarting, the splash screen works, but when I'm logging in it's just random
<Mia> I mean random stuff on screen, not exactly a splash screen
<Mia> first purple than black then random image parts
<Blink`> Anyone know how to remove a user with root on putty?
<Blink`> -d it is, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> Blink`  glad i could help
<Blink`> <3 :p
<Mia> Any help for me ? I need to fix my broken splash screen. It shows purple at first, then black, then lines on a purple, then random image parts all around he screen. When I'm powering of or restarting the logout splash works just fine.
<styles> keyboard-configuration is failing on upgrade, it just hanges and Ican't update my system because of it.. any ideas?
<CRM114> I've just upgradet my system from 12.04 to 14.04, a bunch of stuff is missing dependencies (mostly kde stuff), plus LaTeX
<CRM114> does anybody have an idea what's wrong/how to fix?
<Blink`> This is confusing me ¬_¬
<virtuosoj> join #fedora
<virtuosoj> oops... embarrassing.... XD
<Blink`> I have a key that I want to use, but it's not letting me manually enter the public key as it says auth file is not found
<virtuosoj> I am trying to request a new package in Ubuntu. Best place to do this is file a bug report on Ubuntu One?
<virtuosoj> the package is Brogue, one of the most popular newschool roguelikes
<askhader> How does one instal pg_xlogdump?
<ddd> How can I check if vulkan is working on ubuntu
<jushur> !details | ddd:
<ubottu> ddd:: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ddd> The vulkan api from Khronos
<nicomachus> ddd: it works in 16.04, at least. Not sure about earlier releases.
<nicomachus> ddd: here's a guide for setup: https://linuxgamecast.com/2016/02/installing-and-testing-vulkan-on-ubuntu/
<ernie4chan> k
<nicomachus> more info: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ship-with-full-support-for-vulkan-in-mir-display-server-500543.shtml
<intux> hallo leute
<ghostmag> Hallo intux, my german fella
<ghostmag> Try #ubuntu-de
<intux> hi ghostmag
<intux> gerade mein erster versuch mit irc
<intux> ;-)
<baizon> !support | intux
<ubottu> intux: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<baizon> !offtopic | intux
<ubottu> intux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghostmag> Schreib /join #ubuntu-de
<intux> ok
<intux> kann aber hier meine probleme mit ubuntu los werden?
<nicomachus> !de | intux
<ubottu> intux: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<intux> ok
<Drexir> how come I vmware player keeps saying I need to update vmware tools to enable 3d acceleration when I've already done that?
<nicomachus> Drexir: sounds like a question for the vmware folks.
<Drexir> pretty sure out of 2000 people one of them has setup a virtual machine before.
<nacc> Drexir: vmware support is offtopic
<nicomachus> ^
<Mia> hey all, the launcher displays the count of open windows but only in the current workspace
<Mia> is it possible to make it work for all workspaces
<fedoen> hi, I just connected my bluetooth headphones to my 15.10 desktop, I see them in sound settings but can't select them as default...
<matt1_> Hello, is this the place to ask for troubleshooting help for Ubuntu-based Linux distros?
<Spider> matt1_, what seems to be the problem?
<fedoen> http://pastebin.com/X8drZGhY
<MonkeyDust> matt1_  for ubuntu, not for ubuntu-based distros
<kostkon> matt1_, which one? we only support official derivatives
<fedoen> latest result from cat /var/log/syslog | grep blue
<Mia> is it possible to show launcher indicators for all workspaces
<WebDawg> I have a system that auto graphical logs in, anyone remember the shortcut key to ask for graphical user and pass?
<MonkeyDust> matt1_  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue.net
<MonkeyDust> matt1_  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Mia> right now the icons show the count of open windows in the current workspace
<Mia> like lets assume that I have 5 terminals open in total, 2 of them in worksspace 1 and 3 of them in workspace 2
<matt1_> Well this problem is a Linux Mint problem, but no one in #linuxmint-help were able to help me. Basically when I start my computer (I'm using a spare for this chat), I'm taken to Mint's GUI Login screen; I login, but taken to command prompt for 1 sec, then back to GUI login screen, etc etc. Only way to get out of this loop is to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to command prompt. I cannot get to the GUI Desktop
<Mia> when I check launcher icon of terminal it shows 3 when I'm in workspace 1 and 3 when I'm in workspace 2
<matt1_> I put the problem in detail on Mint's forum: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=218382&p=1143663
<Mia> this becomes confusing, is it possible to let it show the count of all open windows
<Mia> looking for a solution
<MonkeyDust> matt1_  mint is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<matt1_> I'm sorry, I'll leave
<hil> can anyone think of a reason why chromium would be slower than chrome, using same synced account and extensions?
<jushur> fedoen: use pavucontrol
<fedoen> jushur: I can't seem to get it working
<fedoen> jushur:  I can only find my headphones in configuration pane on pavucontrol
<fedoen> jushur: output devices only shows hdmi/display port HDMI (I guess that's the video hdmi port) and built-in analog stereo
<hi> hello
<hi> k1l_, you have banned me i need to aplogize from you
<jushur> Guest38874: how about you dont agrevate them any more?
<Guest38874> k1l_, i didnt see your message clearly
<Guest38874> k1l_, i am here to say excuse me for every thing
<Guest38874> just that
<Mia> can I install gnome (as an alternative) to my existing 15.10 installation
<baizon> Mia: yes
<minimec> Mia: You can, but you might have some problems with the environment configuration of your  user afterwards. You might have to reset unity to its default after switching back to ubuntu unity. Maybe ad a new user and test gnome with that new user. Also during installation you will be asked to switch the login manager to 'gdm'. The package to install should be this... http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/gnome-desktop-environment
<ghostmag> I've got a problem: I am not able to visit every website all the times. Sometimes a few just don't work. I am using Chrome, but it's not a browser related problem. Any suggestions?
<Mia> minimec, oh okay, I just succeeded to install unity actually
<Mia> maybe I should stick here
<Mia> this seems more complicated than I expected
<minimec> Mia: You can have both environments installed side by side.
<Mia> one main problem that irritates me (and I need to fix) is that I want to see the open window count in the launcher, in a global way
<Mia> it now shows the counts on the current workspace only
<Mia> I'm sure ther is a setting somewhere to fix this
<Mia> I just cna't find
<minimec> Mia: There is probably an option for that in unity-tweak-tool... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=unity%20tweak%20tool&searchon=names
<Mia> minimec, not that I could find (playing with the unity-tweak-tool already)
<fedoen> jushur: after a few more tries,  following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239209/no-sound-from-bluetooth-headset-but-its-detected (all the commands) I finally got the sound working on my headphones, then configuring headphones to a2dp sink in pavucontrol got the sound working, ty for pointing me in the right direction, now enjoying HQ sound :)
<ddd> what is the best program to use to setup a nas server on ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> ddd  plenty tutorials, here's one http://askubuntu.com/questions/1266/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-server-as-a-nas
<jibiribi> Hello
<jibiribi> some Ubuntu experts here?
<minimec> ddd: ... and youtube vids... https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu%20nas%20installation%20tutorial&oq=&gs_l=
<jibiribi> i mean real experts and not just wannabes
<MonkeyDust> jibiribi  ask your question and wait
<jibiribi> is it possible to have an ubuntu usb stick live system with on boot encryptio
<jibiribi> n
<jibiribi> so no experts here?
<jibiribi> damn :-/
<MonkeyDust> jibiribi  you have waited 1.658 seconds
<minimec> jibiribi: You can basically do a full installation of ubuntu on a USB stick. I would then mount /tmp to RAM to avoid write cycles...
<jibiribi> minimec, okay but whats about encryption
<minimec> jibiribi: You can do whatever you want. Note that encyption will slow down the system a little bit, which is probably natable on a USB stick. Use a fast USB3 stick (I like the SanDisk Ultra ones)
<jibiribi> the question is how ?
<jibiribi> how and with what i can do an secure on boot encryption
<minimec> jibiribi: I correct myself. These kind of sticks... 'SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0 Flash Drive - 64GB'
<minimec> jibiribi: You will be asked for encryption during installation. Encrypt the whole 'disk', not only the home partition.
<jibiribi> really? on ubuntu?
<jibiribi> i need no extra programm for the encryption? its included in the installation?
<nicomachus> yes
<minimec> jibiribi: I you do a fresh installation you should have this option.
<MonkeyDust> jibiribi  asketh and thou shalt be answered
<jibiribi> what is ubuntu using for this? veracrypt? LUKS? or how is the programm called
<explosive> jibiribi: luks
<JeCer> Hello
<JeCer> What is this?
<JeCer> Meson encountered an error in file meson.build, line 6, column 0: Unknown function "import".
<jibiribi> explosive is it secure like veracrypt oir truecrypt?
<jibiribi> explosive LUKS?
<jushur> jibiribi: man cryptsetup
<MonkeyDust> JeCer  what's meson? this is ubuntu support, sure you want to be here?
<explosive> jibiribi: it uses aes-256
<jibiribi> just AES?
<JeCer> MonkeyDust: I am compiling via meson
<jibiribi> exolisive or can i choose between
<MonkeyDust> !info meson
<ubottu> meson (source: meson): high-productivity build system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.0-1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 448 kB
<jushur> jibiribi: read the manpage
<explosive> jibiribi: just aes
<explosive> i think
<mintux1> im trying to make .deb package but i would like to know how make /etc/<package name>/config file
<ikonia> what do you mean how to make it ?
<ikonia> it's just a text file
<tnewman> you mean so that it gets put there by the package installer?
<mintux1> ikonia: this instruction : http://askubuntu.com/questions/27715/create-a-deb-package-from-scripts-or-binaries/27731#27731
<ikonia> not bothered with that set of instructions
<ikonia> whats the actual question ?
<UbuntuDude> I'm having real hardship and losing too much needed time trying to keep an ubuntu 15.04 pc connect to wifi!!! nothing is wrong from the network side since other PCs stay connected except this one, which diagnostic and monitoring tools can help me find the reason and tackle down this issue?
<ikonia> UbuntuDude: first thing is to look at the wireless chipset
<ikonia> look for known problems
<yeats> UbuntuDude: there are almost always useful messages in the logs (sudo journalctl -a)
<UbuntuDude> ikonia: could youp please be more specific on the meaning of (looking at the chipset) ?
<ikonia> UbuntuDude: looking at the chipset of your wireless card, and then checking common/known problems with that chipset
<ikonia> the syslog will also give you clues as to what's going on
<yeats> UbuntuDude: 'lspci | grep -i net' might be a good start
<minimec> UbuntuDude: use 'lspci' or 'lsusb' to fond the device you are using. then search the net for some answers..., like 'your device' + 'Ubuntu'
<Zta> I'm really looking forward to Ubuntu 16.04 =)
<UbuntuDude> thanks guys .. I'll try all the above
<Scunizi> Has anyone else found gwenview shows RAW & jpg images from the same image differently with the RAW being much lower rez?  weird :/
<terratoma> is it possible to do this with recent ubuntu and recent windows? https://forum.teksyndicate.com/t/dual-boot-windows-8-1-oem-and-ubuntu-14-04-2-lts-with-full-disk-encryption-encrypted-lvm-while-uefi-and-secure-boot-are-enabled/84571
<ikonia> the encyption is the same in 15.X ss 14.04
<terratoma> i have messed around with guides I have found on the internet about dual boot and windows + ubuntu FDE, never can get it to work right
<terratoma> i know its a stupid goal!
<terratoma> sometimes I need to use windows though
<At84> Hello fellows! I have a question about a problem that I have been trying to find a solution for the past hours.
<At84> Is there anyone who would be interested in trying to help me out with it?
<ikonia> just ask
<terratoma> lol
<At84> ikonia, thanks. well, i installed Ubuntu today for the first time cause i thought i'd give it a serious try. but:
<At84> apparently, Chrome isnt supported for it anymore.
<ikonia> chomeis dead on 32bit
<ikonia> chome is
<At84> so i downloaded Chromium instead. which works fine.
<ikonia> chrome
<Mia> I've accidentely set my "windows spread" setting in unity tweak tool to off
<Mia> then I turned it back on
<Mia> now whenever I use that function, unity crashes and reloads
<At84> however...i would like to access the program via the "Run" (alt+f2) menu by just typing "chrome" and not "chromium-browser"
<Mia> How can I finx this situation
<ikonia> at make a symlink
<terratoma> is there a reason you cant install Ubuntu 64 bit ?
<At84> so...i've been trying to make a shortcut that points to the "chromium-browser" application!
<At84> ikonia, will the symlink be universally accessable?
<At84> (by default)?
<terratoma> you can do that... but there's going to be some application defaults for your 'web browser'
<ikonia> yes
<At84> ok, i kind of tried it, but as i am new to the file system, i have a hard time figuring out where the executable is located.
<At84> it's not really in /usr/shared/applications, is it?
<terratoma> 'which chromium-browser'
<phenomenon> Is there a schedule when next LTS is released?
<terratoma> at a Terminal
<ikonia> which chromium-browser
<ikonia> that will show you where it is
<At84> thankl
<At84> thanks!
<At84> symlink = ln -s ?
<ikonia> yes
<At84> i get "File exists"
<At84> so i must have made one earlier that doesnt work
<ikonia> what is the command you are using exactly
<At84> ikonia, i wrote "ln -s chrome /usr/bin/chromium-browser"
<ikonia> use /usr/bin/chrome
<At84> i get the same error...file exists, ikonia.
<ikonia> ln -sf
<At84> permission denied...sudo su?
<anurag1018> what are .md files?
<minimec> Mia: you might have to reset some components of the unity desktop. according to the following forum thread try "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" in a terminal. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218319
<At84> minimec, are you referring to my problem?
<minimec> At84: Nope.
<ikonia> never use sudo su
<ikonia> just sudo ln -sf
<Mia> oh wow it worked minimec
<Mia> thanks!
<Mia> you're my savior today
<minimec> Mia: welcome... ;)
<At84> ikonia, thanks, the command seems to run and all, but i still can't type "chrome" from the Run Application-screen
<ikonia> what was the exact command you used
<At84> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/chrome  /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<ikonia> try running /usr/bin/chrome
<At84> No such file or directory
<ikonia> then it didn't work
<At84> actually, when i browsed to the directory and ran it from there it says:
<yeats> At84: syntax is 'ln -sf <target> <link-name>' - sounds like you reversed them
<At84> "chromium" not installed, please install.
<At84> hmm, ok yeats i'll try again.
<ikonia> so you've done it back to front
<yeats> At84: for your future sanity, make sure to delete any symlinks you've created that don't point anywhere :-)
<yeats> (ls -l /usr/bin/chrom* might be helpful)
<At84> hahaha yeats
<At84> "Too many levels of symlinks" - ??
<At84> can't delete the file?
<At84> ikonia, now the chromium-browser program doesnt work anymore :/
<At84> is there a nice way to uninstall/reinstall the program?
<At84> like the reverse of apt-get
<nicomachus> At84: apt-get purge <package> then apt-get install <package>
<nicomachus> there's also apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<At84> thanks nicomachus
<At84> cool, now it works again, so i'm back on square one.
<At84> i can start "chromium-browser" from the Run Applications window again
<At84> but it sure would be nice to start it just by typing "chrome"
<At84> is there really not a simple way to do that? =)
<At84> hmm now it did work
<At84> ikonia, thanks a bunch
<At84> yeats, thanks to you too
<At84> i have a feeling i will be back in this channel
<At84> peace out, fellas!
<vvein> hi
<vvein> some application captures ctrl-space and it drives me nuts
<vvein> how to check what is that and purge it
<vvein> I am trying to find help in google, and nothing works.
<varaindemian> test
<seyt> Hello All !
<Guest67675> hello everybody
<explosive> hello
<metrostation> hello
<metrostation> anyone know python?
<vvein> anyone has seen that problem before?
<explosive> metrostation: #python
<metrostation> I am there
<metrostation> but no one respond
<vvein> metrostation: what's your problem?
<metrostation> :|
<varaindemian> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name ='nvidia_340'
<vvein> metrostation: I know the feel
<Guest67675> I have a question
<varaindemian> i git this error after dist upgrade -d
<Guest441521> MasterplasterPL BronsonFlorence bogerg kki dashdotdot prastut NaStYdoG Madhumper69 ^peter^ herrkin staplr Paradisee NoCode sargas jfmcarreira pingaan wessles manuel JmZ Mikelevel iiddnn browren Es0teric altin_ xalias- krycek Gemm cewood cotalinux RangerBob net_tec bkraptor ivo_ DWestCoast andyfied ahmetalpbalkan Guest12436 fginther_ BalTun bprompt Raku Saint_Isidore meth gregL zivester jost quinput alauzon Guest2930 GarrettShie
<vvein> metrostation: I asked 3 questions on IRC over past week, and nothing got answered
<varaindemian> i was using ubuntu 14.04
<vvein> from my perspective this irc support is a clear BS
<metrostation> sucks can we talk on private
<explosive> metrostation: ask here
<terratoma> vvein: get a refund !
<varaindemian> if anyone can help me.. i write this from my phone
<terratoma> so whats your problem
<explosive> somebody might know
<metrostation> I got a brute forcing application
<metrostation> and I want to get it modified
<explosive> not off to a good start.. ok
<terratoma> lol at everyone who types 5 lines without actually asking a question
<terratoma> topic of channel should be 'JUST ASK'
<aethersis> hello, is there any app that includes google callendar? or perhaps a plugin for thunderbird?
<Guest67675> I changed the enviroment  of my computer , I am using ubuntu and I dont know how to go back
<vvein> terratoma: yeah, I'll switch from ubuntu, it starts to be unbearingly annoying
<terratoma> what does 'change environmen' mean
<terratoma> vvein: 6 lines from you without asking a question!
<explosive> Guest67675: log out and choose the other de, usually somewhere to the right ( top or near your login name )
<terratoma> oh i scrollled up, sorry
<vvein> terratoma: did you scroll up? :)
<vvein> :D
<terratoma> is that some sort of evil javascript browser thing
<varaindemian> any help?
<terratoma> gui or in a Terminal ?
<vvein> terratoma: terminal
<vvein> terratoma: I have ctrl-space defines as escape in my tmux
<vvein> defined*
<terratoma> current ubuntu ?  older ubuntu ?  maybe you have ibus running.
<terratoma> so maybe you dont have an ubuntu specific problem
<terratoma> i used to do tricksto get .screenr and emacs working right
<terratoma> i gave up, my .tmux.conf is now 1 line long
<vvein> 14.04
<vvein> haha, nice :)
<vvein> hmmm, that may be ibus, I'll check that
<terratoma> i dont know.  also i gave up and switched to Sublime Text
<terratoma> this link may help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/243639/ctrlspace-has-been-bound-to-invoke-some-input-method-and-does-not-work-in-ema
<vvein> YES!
<vvein> F**** ibus, I need to get rid of it
<vvein> is it important for anything really?
<terratoma> i dunno if current Unity even uses ibus at all
<metrixx> hey.
<metrixx> http://pastebin.com/E0zKzPtT
<metrixx> can you check this strace log please? while i am trying to run wireshark on ubuntu 14.04 with X11 forwarding i got fatal error
<vvein> terratoma: oh, I'm not on unity. I run fluxbox.
<anurag1018> it says a plugin is needed to display this cotent in firefox.What to do?
<winston3000> com puedo cambiar la inteface de mi ubuntu
<winston3000> ???
<MonkeyDust> anurag1018  what plugin does it ask
<vvein> hmm, apt-get remove ibus looks scarry
<geusebio> Has anyone else had an experience where a working Intel i217v network adaptor has just stopped being able to get an IP address on Ubuntu?
<geusebio> It used to work.. now it does not.
<terratoma> anurag1018: Flash content ?
<MonkeyDust> !es | winston3000
<ubottu> winston3000: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<anurag1018> it does not say
<anurag1018> maybe flash
<terratoma> what do you think it is?  flash? pdf ?
<anurag1018> but youtube vids are workig
<terratoma> those might be coming to you by html5 video
<winston3000> how can I go back to my original interface
<winston3000> ?
<vvein> terratoma: thank you for helping. You elevate my faith in the community. Thank you!
<winston3000> I am usin ubuntu 12.4
<nicomachus> winston3000: what do you mean your original interface?
<terratoma> i believe Flash is disabled in Firefox, i cant remember.  you can try to turn ir on
<minimec> geusebio: Maybe there was a kernel update in the last update. Try to boot an older kernel in the grub menu.
<terratoma> https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/enabling-flash-player-firefox.html
<geusebio> minimec: Fresh install and a previous install both did this.
<terratoma> if i REALLY need flash, i install and run google chrome , which has a sandboxed version of google's version of flash
<minimec> geusebio: I see.
<nicomachus> terratoma: pepperflash is a nice alternative.
<geusebio> minimec: amusingly, I'm online by tethering my phone and using my wifi on that :p
<RoundDuckMan> I got an issue, Gnome 3 is a bit laggy-looking even with a dual core i5 and hd 4000 graphics, even though some animations are smooth and the rest of the computer is acting very smooth. Is this a bug with Gnome 3.16's animations?
<winston3000> I was trying to change the aparience of my ubuntu 12.4  , and when I finaly did it it looks like kubuntu and now I cant go back
<terratoma> winston3000: so at the screen where you enter your User and Password
<terratoma> winston3000: there is going to be an option that will let you select the type of desktop environment to use
<terratoma> there will probably be a drop in menu that will let you select 'kubuntu' or 'unity' ( i cant remember exact option right now )
<Grano> Hi
<winston3000> I have looked for that option but i cant find it
<craptalk> how can i display such task manager on ubuntu?
<RoundDuckMan> I got an issue, Gnome 3 is a bit laggy-looking even with a dual core i5 and hd 4000 graphics, even though some animations are smooth and the rest of the computer is acting very smooth. Is this a bug with Gnome 3.16's animations?
<craptalk> to monitor my ram and other system running, and put it on the taskbar
<Grano> tommorow i'll have to switch to my skylakes integrated GPU, and i red that <4.3 kernels dont support that GPU
<Grano> is that true?
<terratoma> winston3000: does your log in screen look like this ? http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/installkde48-large_004.jpg
<craptalk> hello
<RoundDuckMan> terratoma: I got an issue, Gnome 3 is a bit laggy-looking even with a dual core i5 and hd 4000 graphics, even though some animations are smooth and the rest of the computer is acting very smooth. Is this a bug with Gnome 3.16's animations?
<craptalk> how can i display task manager on ubuntu?
<RoundDuckMan> craptalk: search up system monitor
<winston3000> no actually
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  there's indicator-privacy
<RoundDuckMan> craptalk: search up system monitor
<craptalk> is there any additional application to download
<terratoma> RoundDuckMan: i dont know.  i use a 6 year old computer.  do you have a nvivida 3d card ?
<winston3000> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/installkde48-large_004.jpg
<winston3000> that is the way it looks like
<Hulio> hi guys
<winston3000> hi
<Hulio> i am using ubuntu mate
<Hulio> i love it
<Hulio> love the classic looking
<RoundDuckMan> terratoma: no, I only use integrated graphics, well Intel HD 4000 on i5-3360M
<terratoma> winston3000: so thats great.  can you select a different desktop environment ?
<btech> hello
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  try indicator-multiload ... http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<terratoma> winston3000: see that 8 pointed circle icon?  click on that
<Hulio> where is software market?
<Hulio> please some one tell me in ubuntu mate
<Hulio> i want to search for software to install
<craptalk> Hulio: Ubuntu software center
<craptalk> on your system
<Hulio> where is that?
<Hulio> oh okay
<Hulio> i dont' see it in system
<Hulio> i am using ubuntu MATE
<craptalk> system - administration
<craptalk> Hulio: me too
<winston3000> I want to show you my screen
<RoundDuckMan> terratoma: Other desktops don't have this issue, and even a bit of the GNOME animations are smooth. It's stuff like the activities menu transition and bring up the dock (I use dash to dock) that aren't a perfect 60 FPS. It's not horribly slow, but it's annoying it's not as smooth as the rest of the animations.
<terratoma> shuttleworth wants you to use Unity
<Hulio> craptalk, i have to install software center :)
<Hulio> in the welcome screen :)
<craptalk> Hulio: then install it
<Hulio> now i got it :)
<craptalk> Hulio: or google some good apps to download, google is good
<lapyo> google is bad tho
<Hulio> google is my friend :)
<\9> you generally want to use the repositories if possible though
<\9> because then the packages can get updated automatically
<lapyo> it's a good search engine but it rapes your privacy
<craptalk> lapyo: yeah, notEvil search is good lately
<Hulio> craptalk, the reason i asked because i want to install qbittorrent :)
<mlvmhn> i get a red warning triangle at the top of my screen, how do i remoce it?
<RoundDuckMan> terratoma: I don't know really, be honest with you, I bet this is also in other non Ubuntu distros as well. :/
<\9> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-2 (wily), package size 3046 kB, installed size 5442 kB
<craptalk> Hulio: there you go, smart ubottu
<lapyo> startpage is good enough, it uses google's results but with proxy and without privacy fucking cookies
<winston3000> I am very new using ubuntu , I dont even know how to take a prnt screen
<vvein> winston3000: you press PrtScr :)
<craptalk> lapyo: what is your search engine then?
<winston3000> but it seems like it does not work
<mrr411> just did partal update and now getting a failed to download repo info message any ideas how to fix this
<lapyo> craptalk: I mostly use qwant, startpage, ddg in that order
<\9> Hulio: ubuntu mate does not apparently come with a software center by default, so you need to install one from a terminal
<\9> Hulio: pop up a terminal and write in it: sudo apt-get install software-center
<\9> Hulio: it'll ask for your password to do such an administrative task as installing the software center. after that is done, you should be able to use it from the system menu
<craptalk> is there a good IDM for ubuntu? i got it crashing a lot of time
<MonkeyDust> what's IDM
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: internet download manager
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.0-1 (wily), package size 1222 kB, installed size 4798 kB
<bazhang> craptalk, ^
<craptalk> bazhang: downloading it now
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  btw, indicator-multiload is sweet
<craptalk> bazhang: is it integrated into some browsers?
<bazhang> try it and see
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: is that a direct package name also? so i can install it now
<craptalk> bazhang: sure
<MonkeyDust> CRM114  yes, apt install
<MonkeyDust> that was for craptalk
<rickey426> hello
<rickey426> hello
<craptalk> how can i start aria2? cant seem to open the program?
<craptalk> no program shown in the program list and i cant open it thru terminal either
<Hulio> craptalk, can i talk personally?
<SierraKomodo> Anybody available to help me troubleshoot permission issues?
<craptalk> Hulio: yap
<SierraKomodo> I've got a folder /var/www/foldername that's is owned by www-data as both group and user; I just ran chmod 775 on the folder, and my user sierra was added to the www-data group. It's not allowing me to create files or folders in this, though.
<craptalk> SierraKomodo: you do sudo chown
<SierraKomodo> craptalk: There's no reason for me to run that though; It's already set to www-data:www-data
<craptalk> SierraKomodo: but still cant do much?
<SierraKomodo> drwxrwxr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 Mar 11 12:29 foldername
<SierraKomodo> That's from a ls -al /var/www
<SierraKomodo> craptalk: Yes; It's giving me a permission denied error when running a mkdir or touch command
<k1l_> SierraKomodo: did you relogin after the group change?
<SierraKomodo> I did not/ let me try that
<craptalk> SierraKomodo: try 777 instead
<potato_farmer> Please don't do 777 on anything.
<k1l_> no need for unsecure 777 in the webserver folder. that is just dumb
<SierraKomodo> Ok, relogging worked. Note to self: Relog whenever changing your own groups
<SierraKomodo> Thanks
<k1l_> SierraKomodo: yes, groups and users are only once sorted when logging in.
<SierraKomodo> On a side note, I vaguely recall there being something about having 775 being insecure for some reason but I can't remember the details on that.. This was from years ago. Anything to that or was it just someone being paranoid?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  found the indicator?
<prastut> Is there any good solution for NVIDIA drivers on Gnome? I seem to brick my system everytime I try to update them
<prastut> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> SierraKomodo: the last digit means "everyone".and 7 means read, write and execute. 5 means "just" read and write. write is not that good, too, since that youser could change other data that is then executed by the original user.
<metrixx> after i remove a package "dpkg -l" already list that package in the list
<metrixx> how can i update the installed packages list?
<Hulio> i love Nero linux 4.0
<k1l_> metrixx: how did you remove that package and what is the output exactly of dpkg?
<Hulio> best burning software
<SierraKomodo> k1l_: I do know what each digit represents, I've just never fully understood what the 'proper' values for folders under /var/www is beyond the default, and making it group-writable so that I don't need to fiddle with making www-data a user that I can sftp into
<yeats> metrixx: installed packages have "ii" at the beginning of the line - removed packages have "rc" (if I recall correctly)
<SierraKomodo> In my experience, setting world to anything other than 5 breaks the server
<SierraKomodo> Or just feels like a bad ide sain the case of making it 7
<SierraKomodo> idea in*
<k1l_> SierraKomodo: some programs even test against world 7 and make an error appear.
<metrixx> and why there are so many package tools? apt-get dpkg aptitude?
<metrixx> k1l_, i used apt-get remove packagename and it said i removed it
<metrixx> k1l_, then it lists like other packages
<metrixx> ahhhh
<metrixx> i thought "ii" was just a style :)
<mvx87> i had mounted 3 other servers via sshfs onto my machine temporarily like this: sshfs root@server1.domain.com:/ /mnt/server1.domain.com, sshfs root@server2.domain.com:/ /mnt/server2.domain.com etc - so i was removing certain files from the servers like rm -rf /mnt/server*.domain.com/home/files/[dir] and long story short i accidentally typed rm -rf /mnt/server*.domain.com/ but i quickly ctrl+c'd
<mvx87> so only a second went by. i ran debsums command on all 3 servers and every package came back ok and no files were missing from any system packages.. the only thing i found (from my own manual searching/checking) was that on server1.domain.com /lost+found was missing so i recreated that.. ive got a backup of all 3 servers, but i went ahead and rebooted server1.domain.com and it came back up with
<mvx87> no issues. i know it was foolish of me to even mount it as root or do any of this, and it wont happen again but: my question is, should i just be satisfied ? or should i reinstall the box. the command only ran for like a split second.. and it was over sshfs  / wan / internet so it seems like nothing much had the chacne to actually be removed.. i mean if the system came back up from a reboot
<mvx87> then it should be fine right? or what would you do
<SierraKomodo> Also, k1l_, took a second look at ls-al - It's showing the folder has read/execute with 5, not read/write. Iirc, adding 1 to the number gives read, 2 is write, and 4 is execute?
<k1l_> SierraKomodo: sorry i was wrong yes. 5 is read and execute, but not write.
<k1l_> 6 is read and write, but not execute
<sine0> ok guys, got a friend who has installed ubuntu on his computer and he uses a wifi dongle, the crux is he cant install ndiswrapper. I have ubuntu too.. so i was going to help him. how does one install an ubuntu package when offline? how can i get him to pull it down in windows and then install it, is there an apt-get use-this-package offline version?
<mvx87> running ubuntu 14.04
<SierraKomodo> k1l_: You have me worried for a moment there I set something up wrong, good to know. xD
<SierraKomodo> So why does the world need read/execute permissions, if the webserver's running under a specific user (www-data)? Wouldn't all access to the server through abrowser be under www-data?
<k1l_> SierraKomodo: sorry :/  multitasking right now
<SierraKomodo> k1l_: I know the feeling
<Grano> Sorry for the stupid question but how do i update my kernel to 4.3 on kubuntu?
<ikonia> on what version of ubuntu
<Grano> 15.10
<Hulio> anyone know any 3d games for linux?
<Hulio> good quality game high end graphics game?
<Hulio> or maybe linux is not really for gaming
<bazhang> !steam | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Grano> Hulio: war thunder ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-steam  <---- Hulio
<SierraKomodo> I'd heard about people running some games on linux through the use of wine, and getting good results, but I'm not certain if that's something anyone here would recommend (I don't use wine for gaming personally).
<hpp__> I only use wine for wow
<mvx87> any advice on my question / situation ? running ubuntu 14.04 : http://paste.debian.net/plain/414650
<ikonia> mvx87: you are running debian
<MonkeyDust> mvx87  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> no there isn't
<ikonia> not for debian
<haasn> I want to set up passwordless FDE on a fresh ubuntu 15.10 installation. (The reasoning behind passwordless is that it allows me to switch to using a passphrase or perhaps hardware keychain later on. But I don't want to go through the pain of migrating from plaintext to encrypted / if I want to set that up later). What's the easiest way to accomplish this? I figure I can drop a password file into the
<haasn> unencrypted /boot and instruct the initramfs to use it instead of requesting for a passphrase during boot, but I'd prefer a solution that doesn't require manually editing the initramfs if possible
<piero> Hi guys! The only machine I have in my home is my PC. I dont have to share my internet connection with any another device. But I have two ethernet adapters, each one connected to a different router of two ISPs. Im trying some balancing, but the far docs I found are written to network administrators configuring dedicated machines to be routers to subnets.. I'm looking for something smaller to my unique computer. Something i perhaps can make with network-manager
<piero>  of a few simple rules in iptables do distribute my tcp connections between my links. Do you know an easy way?
<terratoma> passwordless FED? what?
<terratoma> fde
<bazhang> piero try #netfilter
<haasn> terratoma: FDE = full-disk encryption
<terratoma> yeah i know
<haasn> then I'm not sure what you're asking
<terratoma> i question your strategy!
<piero> thanks bazhang
<haasn> Looks like I can mess around with /etc/crypttab to accomplish my goals and have the initramfs pick up on it. (In theorY?)
<persali> hello
<Hulio> why i can't install lsB?
<Hulio> p@p:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install lsb
<Hulio> why, i can't
<Hulio> someon please help me
<Blink`> Better to do generate a key via ssh keygen, or puttygen?
<Hulio>  epson-inkjet-printer-escpr
<Hulio> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ezri> Blink`: it doesn't matter, as long as you use whichever method correctly
<k1l_> Hulio: what are you doing there? what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Blink`> ezri
<Hulio> i am trying to install epson WF-3640 driver
<metrixx> hi
<Blink`> Sorry, ezri - I assumed if you did it via ssh keygen, it'd be done on "server", whereas puttygen is more secure?
<metrixx> i installed ubuntu 15.10  in vmware as virtual machine and it shows some warning messages before graphical login screen... but i can not see them
<ezri> Blink`: oh. right, if you're using a Windows client only, you'd want to just use your client's tools, so puttygen, yes
<metrixx> how can i stop opening before graphical interface ?
<azarus> Hello.
<linagee> how does canonical add "partner repositories"? Is there a webpage or someone to contact?
<Blink`> Yah, but when I uhh, use puttygen to generate the key, I save the private, I copy the public, but then I have the issue of adding the public key to auth files
<Blink`> Any chance you know how to do that ezri?
<k1l_> linagee: you can add that in the systemsettings: software and update settings
<azarus> I got a question; i'm running Xenial, but i'm trying to install software via PPA that only has support for Wily
<ikonia> than don't do that
<ezri> Blink`: do you have password-based auth to the ssh server currently?
<azarus> Building it myself has failed...
<linagee> k1l_: I mean to actually have packages added there. ;-)
<k1l_> azarus: that is the problem with running +1 releases.
<Blink`> if you mean by root, or the new user I just added to sudo - then yes
<k1l_> linagee: ah
<azarus> So i should just wait?
<ezri> Blink`: okay. copy from the textbox in puttygen that says "Public key for pasting into OpenSSH authorized_keys file:", ssh into the server as whichever user you want to use the key with, mkdir .ssh; chmod 700 .ssh; touch .ssh/authorized_keys; chmod 600 .ssh/authorized_keys; nano .ssh/authorized_keys; paste the key from puttygen into the editor, save, and quit
<ezri> Blink`: (.ssh and/or authorized_keys may already exist, that's fine)
<k1l_> linagee: i would ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<azarus> Another question: How do i remove GRUB entries, or, how do i know which one is which?
<linagee> k1l_: thanks
<Mia> hey all, my ubuntu splashscreen is scrambled
<Mia> why can this be? how can I fix this easily
<Blink`> ezri -  touch .ssh/authorized_keys; didn't work
<Blink`> it should be  vi .ssh/authorized_keys;
<Blink`> Shouldn't it?
<ezri> elaborate on "didn't work"?
<k1l_> Mia: only the splashscreen?
<ezri> touch creates the file if it doesn't already exist so that the next step (chmodding it) works
<Mia> k1l_, yes only that
<ezri> and then after that you'd use nano or vi or whatever to edit it, yes
<k1l_> Mia: could be a driver thing.
<ezri> ssh is very picky about file permissions, so i like to do that first personally
<Blink`> ezri - In that case, touch didn't exec anything
<Mia> first it displays a purpe page, then it switchecs to a black page, then it shows a purple page with a black zone on şt, then it's like a loading screen everything scrambled all ver the place. then it boots into ubuntu just fine.
<Mia> k1l_, hmm
<Blink`> Mind if I PM you ezri?
<ezri> Blink`: if it just returned without any output that's fine
<ezri> Blink`: i don't do PMs, sorry
<Mia> well it works fine when I boot the usb live cd
<Blink`> Ah, fair.
<Blink`> ezri - In that case. I've gotten to the vi part, entered, and it's turned into a editor sort of thing. I pasted the key
<Blink`> How do I save and quit?
<k1l_> can i use fancontrol on cli to control a fan that is not pwm?
<ezri> Blink`: escape key, then :wq
<Blink`> :wq?
<ezri> colon key, then w key, then q key
<ezri> one after the other
<ezri> w means write, q means quit
<Blink`> kk
<Mia> how can I get the available screen resolution
<Blink`> I got the nano command not found btw
<Mia> I'll edit the etc/default/grub
<azarus> Hm. How do i find out which entries i can delete in grub.d?
<ikonia> don't delete things
<odroid_vcr> hey guys, running my droid xu4 for the first time, is there any noobie guide i should read?
<azarus> Well, which can i make not executable :P?
<ikonia> thats not even ubuntu is it ?
<odroid_vcr> it is haha
<bprompt> hehhe, sounds like Droid phone by motorola
<ikonia> no it's an arm platform
<SierraKomodo> Quick google search on it shows an ODROID-XU4 that, among other things, can apparently run Ubutnu 15.04
<SierraKomodo> Ubuntu*
<ikonia> I thought it was a modified build
<llamatarianism> I am a complete noob, can someone help me add a menu option for when my PC boots up so I can access windows
<llamatarianism> trying to dual boot with linux on an external hard drive, windows on an SSD, and a bunch of random crap in my normal hard drive
<ikonia> that is a bad bad config
<ikonia> don't do that
<llamatarianism> don't have much choice
<ikonia> then don't do it
<mateus> holy crap yo all
<bray90820> Yo yo yo what's up
<mateus> im very happy
<bray90820> What happened
<bray90820> Would this create a directory with the date then CD into it?
<mateus> i refiburshed 7 PCS with LUBUNTU n installed 15 ubuntu mate in 15 brand new myself assembled pcs
<bray90820> mkdir $(date '+%y-%m-%d') && cd $_
<bray90820> Would that create a directory then CD into it
<Mia> hey all, when my ubuntu splash displays, and the loading starts, everything except the loading dots disappear after a whil
<mateus> im from brazil, im brazucas
<Mia> it all becomes black but I can still see the loading dots
<bazhang> !ot | mateus
<ubottu> mateus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mateus> im using ubuntu mate, its a ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bazhang> mia^
<bazhang> mateus, yes, but the channel for chatting is #ubuntu-offtopic
<mateus> oh, i figured out now,, tks
<bazhang> welcome
<gert> I'm assuming this is the chat i can ask my stupid questions
<alge> I cant set my Broadcom BCM43228 wifi card to monotoring mode
<alge> # airodump-ng mon0
<alge> Interface mon0:
<alge> ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX) failed: No such device
<k1l_> gert: its for technical ubuntu support :)
<nicomachus> alge: which driver?
<nicomachus> wl or b43?
<Mia> how can I remove splash screen
<alge> wl
<nicomachus> alge: wl doesn't support monitor mode. you'll have to try using the b43 driver.
<alge> trying to install b43 but is totally new with ubuntu
<nicomachus> see here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/155528/why-cant-i-set-monitor-mode-with-the-wl-sta-driver-on-a-broadcom-wireless-card
<nicomachus> that first answer has all the steps.
<alge> thanks for your help! But i've tried that five minutes ago
<alge> doesnt understand what i do wrong
<Mia> is it possible that nvidia drivers lag in ubuntu but the x.org x server driver is actually lagfree?
<alge> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<alge> firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version.
<Mia> I'm playing with the additional drivers tab of the software & upgrades window
<nicomachus> alge: did you unload wl and then load b43?
<alge> with sudo rmmod wl (first) and then modprobe b43?
<ubuntu-mate> bla bla bla
<alge> rmmod wl shuts down my internet connection, and modprobe b43 doesnt change that
<vert0let> mate me gusta
<Mia> ok I need help
<Mia> I've followed this thing to fix my plymouthhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jIegOR6A0M
<Mia> now my system lags a LOT..
<Mia> I tink I somehow broke gpu drivers
<mekhami> when i plug in a USB stick, where does that drive appear in the file system
<ouroumov> mekhami, under /media
<jushur> mekhami: do "lsblk -f" in a terminal
<k1l_> mekhami: see "dmesg" what /dev/ gets associated with it
<mekhami> thanks all
<mekhami> k1l_: how do i tell what /dev/ it uses
<k1l_> mekhami: see "dmesg" after you put that usb drive into the usb slot"
<mekhami> k1l_: i did that
<squinty> or use the Disks program
<mekhami> also there's nothing in /media
<k1l_> mekhami: show the output in a pastebin please
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/f4d56bb57cefe6acd78d
<mekhami> that's the tail end of it
<squinty> mekhami,  if you use the Disks program, it ahs all that info at your finger tips
<ouroumov> mekhami, so it's /dev/sdb
<mekhami> ouroumov: so that's not a directory
<mekhami> i'm confused how this works
<ouroumov> mekhami, /dev/sdb is your drive, it looks like it has two partitions /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<k1l_> mekhami: the device is sdb and the partitions are sdb1 and sdb2. but that are the device files. you might want to mount that
<mekhami> so this is something i've never been clear on. what does mounting mean
<squinty> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<k1l_> mekhami: please read this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jushur> ls -la /dev/disk/by-id/*
<mekhami> ugh
<jushur> lsblk -f
<mekhami> k1l_: why is this stuff not written by someone with a proper grasp of the english language
<mekhami> very frustrating
<k1l_> o_O
<mekhami> the third sentence is a horrifice 6th grade level run on
<mekhami> s/horrifice/horrific
<ouroumov> "In Linux devices are referenced in /dev" ?
<mekhami> sorry the next sentence.
<nicomachus> mekhami: it's a wiki. edit it.
<bray90820> It a symbolic or a hard link like a shortcut in windows
<jushur> that page also do not properly handle external devices and how to "properly" mount and unmount.
<mekhami> nicomachus: i would if authentication was working.
<mekhami> but i try to log into and it's hanging.
<dv310p3r> I have a weird issue in 14.04 64bit desktop. I have to internal 3tb drives, they seem to auto mount just fine. They show up on the dock and if I click on them, they show me the contents without issue. If however I try and access them from the terminal before I've clicked on them on the dock, they don't exist. The moment i click on them, boom, they exist and work just fine.
<bobdobbs> Hi all. After a reboot, rythymbox doesn't play sound.
<bobdobbs> If I select a track and press play, the seek/progress bar moves
<SierraKomodo> dv310p3r: Not an expert here, but the shortcuts on the dock probably run a script that mounts the drive if it's not already mounted, before opening it.
<marchesini> hi guys. i got a problem when i try to install the kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu, the apt-get crashed and i can't fix then
<dv310p3r> SierraKomodo, so that means they're not automounting
<bobdobbs> So a track is "playing", but not sound is being produced. Sound is being produced as normal from my browser, and from mplay
<nicomachus> mekhami: then complain on #ubuntu-wiki or whatever the wiki one is
<jushur> man udiskctl, man udisks.
<dv310p3r> SierraKomodo, Sounds like a legit answer, I'll go down that path.
<SierraKomodo> dv310p3r: I may be wrong, but that'd be the first thing I'd look at
<dv310p3r> SierraKomodo,
<dv310p3r> SierraKomodo, thanks
<marchesini> how can i fix the apt-get if the command "apt-get install -f" don't work?
<SierraKomodo> dv310p3r: Np.
<k1l_> marchesini: put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com
<marchesini> k1l_: ok.
<dv310p3r> SierraKomodo, did an fisk -l, drives aren't mounted
<mcphail> dv310p3r: internal drives are not automounted by default. The expectation is you will add them to /etc/fstab if you always want them mounted (or get the Ubuntu installer to do it for you as part of the install process)
<vdevnull> Hello people how i can change folder user permission
<vdevnull> ?
<bobdobbs> I get sound from clementine, but on clementing the controls are generally unresponsive most of the time. So I can play tracks, but not pause or step them or control the volume.
<SierraKomodo> dv310p3r: Well you're already beyond what I'd know without having to pummel google with search queries; At least you're looking in the right direction now by the sounds of it
<STxAxTIC> Question: On Ubuntu, with wicd installed, what is the equivalent to "ipconfig" that tells me my local IP address? (my router won't say)
<marchesini> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15367822/
<dv310p3r> mcphail,
<k1l_> vdevnull: "chmod" and "chown"
<dv310p3r> mcphail, the Disks utility says that they're setup to auto mount.
<SierraKomodo> STxAxTIC: ifconfig
<dv310p3r> mcphail, should I do fstab anyway
<squinty> STxAxTIC,  or  ipp
<STxAxTIC> SierraKomodo:  TY!
<squinty> STxAxTIC,  or ip
<STxAxTIC> ty squinty
<k1l_> marchesini: what ubuntu version is this and is the kde stuff from a PPA or .deb package or from the original ubuntu repo?
<marchesini> yep, i running the ubuntu dev 16.04 beta 1.
<k1l_> marchesini: for 16.04 #ubuntu+1 is the channel
<marchesini> tk
<mcphail> dv310p3r: I suspect what the disk utility means as "automount" isn't what you or I would call "automount"
<vdevnull> k1l_ Let's say i've /var/www/html folder. i want my current user with name 'xx' to have permission there
<k1l_> marchesini: but you might want to ask in #kubuntu (dont know if they have a +1 channel)
<vdevnull> sudo chown xxx:www-data /var/www/html
<vdevnull> ?
<k1l_> vdevnull: then dont change the permissions of the folders
<k1l_> vdevnull: put user xx into the www-data group
<dv310p3r> mcphail, yeah, I should have looked into fstab sooner, I know better, just did, nothing, drives aren't in there. I figured that the utility was modding the file for me, it isn't. I'm guessing it's used for people new to linux and for ease of use.
<ouroumov> k1l_, is using "newgrp" command the only way to access files that are not in your primary group?
<dv310p3r> mcphail, SierraKomodo thanks a million
<SierraKomodo> dv310p3r: Np
<vdevnull> How do i list all groups?
<ouroumov> cat /etc/group
<marchesini> guys, i need repair the apt-get application, what command i run to rollback a app install when the "apt-get install -f" isn't sufficient
<k1l_> ouroumov: you mean without relogin?
<ouroumov> k1l_, no, I mean it's been my experience that if I create a workgroup to share files with an user on a given machine, and add myself and the user to the group, we can't profit from group permissions until our effective gid is set to that of the group using the newgrp command.
<ouroumov> Cause the effective gid is by default the one created with the same name as the user
#ubuntu 2016-03-13
<k1l_> ouroumov: didnt experience that
<vdevnull> k1l_ Sorry i'm new to ubuntu, I've fresh installation. Now if i have dir i own. What group it's belong to? My username or what exactly
<vdevnull> like user:group group would be my name too?
<k1l_> vdevnull: every user has a group of its own name, too.
<k1l_> vdevnull: but if you put your user into the www-data group, then relogin, then you can make changes to the /var/www/ folders
<vdevnull> k1l_ That was my bad. i wanted to start some stuff. and i've added www-data to /var/www but i just replaced it now..
<vdevnull> I had too much permission problems stuff
<vdevnull> seems solved when i've added my user
<vdevnull> k1l_ Thanks for helping <3.
<vdevnull> !cookie k1l_
<vdevnull> k1l_ !cookie
<k1l_> thx :)
<ouroumov> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Vi75bisi
<k1l_> ouroumov: the issue is, that with a relogin it would actually work properly (you dont relogin there since the old user session is still running in background). newgrp handles that
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> Oh, indeed it works. Thanks k1l_. There must be some underlying mechanism I didn't know about.
<k1l_> ouroumov: yeah, its not that intuitive. there is a lot of historical design failures :)
<ouroumov> Oh, and it even kept the correct owner after I edited the file, neat.
<bray90820> How would I ln the contents of a directory
<pat_> what do you mean the contents?
<omglolbah> Running 14.04 I upgraded samba (was part of the usual lump of stuff to apt-get upgrade) and after the upgrade the samba performance from my win7 machine has slowed to a crawl
<omglolbah> 5+ second to open a directory, unable to even stream small media-files from the share. I have dug around for solutions but found none, any tips on how to figureo ut what is wrong?
<RainMan28> Does anyone know why the included certificates in /etc/ssl/certs would be different in the same version of Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS? Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem is on one install and not included in another one, only a few weeks apart.
<ddd> does ubuntu have support for quad cpu motherboards
<k1l_> ddd: if the kernel supports it
<bekks> ddd: "Yes".
<bekks> ddd: Unless you are using an outdated non-SMP kernel, the answer is "yes".
<metrixx> what is the command to list available packages from a specific repository?
<Mia> general questin (feel free to direct me to any other channel, #linux seems to be invite only) --- what desktop environment is the most macos-like ?
<subz3r0> no1 cares about crapos
<bekks> Mia: By default, none is - but you can customize all of them.
<bekks> subz3r0: noone cares about pointless comments as well.
<Mia> bekks, I've tried gnome and unity so far, they're not as customisable as I thought they'd be
<subz3r0> bekks: ohh :(
<lapyo> how about xfce, openbox?
<bekks> Mia: The main question is what you want to achieve actually.
<lapyo> unity is the worst option ever
<squinty> Mia, ##linux
<bekks> Mia: "look-a-like"?
<Mia> bekks, a minimal os
<Mia> well not a look alike, I'm not looking for a classical max-os lookalike with dash and such
<lapyo> puppy linux maybe?
<bekks> Mia: a minimal os has no desktop env, but a CLI only ;)
<Mia> I just like minimal interfaces with as less things as possible
<Mia> unity is close to it but I don2t like the whole launcher idea
<lapyo> there's a OS X style ubuntu-based distro tho
<Mia> it feels like a toy and I can't customize hotw it looks (decorations, mainly)
<Mia> bekks, well aesthetically, minimal :) not functionally
<lapyo> openbox
<amateur> well, you could check Elementary
<lapyo> or any twm
<ddd> gnome
<lapyo> gnome sucks ass
<bekks> Mia: maybe you should get familiar with the idea that a look-a-like isnt targetting, but the usability of a desktop environment is vital.
<lapyo> mate might be a good option
<ddd> mate uses gnome2
<Mia> I agree bekks but aesthetic decisions should be made by the user, at leat
<Mia> for instance the main thing that kille me with unity interface is the secondary outline that occurs when you click at the launcher
<Mia> aroudn the search box (not sure if it's called that)
<Mia> and it's not centered it's killing my ocd
<bekks> Mia: yeah, but aesthetics arent compared to usability.
<Mia> in a way they do
<amateur> do you know about unity tweak tool?
<bekks> Mia: I dont care how an icon looks like, if it does what it should do.
<amateur> it lets you do lots of nice things
<digit01> Hello
<Mia> i disagree, as a designer. the way something "looks" communicates
<k1l_> Mia: look at xubuntu which uses the xfce desktop. you can install it with xubuntu-desktop package
<Mia> and it's vitally important
<Mia> k1l_, thanks, will check!
<bekks> Mia: As a user, on various platforms, I strongly disagree that look > function.
<Mia> it's not bigger than
<Mia> it's a part of the function
<bekks> Nope, it isnt, entirely.
<lapyo> I'd say xfce
<Mia> interface reveals functioni they can't do without each other
<ddd> use terminal
<Mia> haha :D
<lapyo> unity must be the worst option out there
<digit01> #j
<amateur> but the design of a product is very much related to it's usability
<Mia> lapyo, in terms of what
<lapyo> cli > everything else tho ":D"
<bekks> As long as that shiny welp icon starts my filemanager, and I do know that "welp" will do that, I dont care about it.
<amateur> and I agree, most linux distros don't look that well
<Mia> amateur, I completely agree, at least, ideally that's how it should be
<ddd> kde is best looking de
<mrlemke> xfce is excellent if you are interested in a minimal interface. it's what i prefer to use if i'm not using gnome3/unity (which is pretty minimal imo).
<lapyo> Mia: botnet, buggy, ugly, unstable, it requires way too much RAM/processing power
<Mia> amateur, well it's not about the looks, it's about the decisions. Sometimes decorations are too much, it feels like "I like it this way" type of dsign making
<k1l_> can we put the "but i think my desktop is the best in the world" talks to #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<Mia> I dont like "i like it this way" type of design, I like "this works" type of design
<Mia> k1l_, maybe a bit offtoic you're right -
<Mia> anyway I'm shutting up, thanks!
<lapyo> but 2bqh this isn't about "my desktop is the best" conversation
<ddd> lxde
<Louis11> Upgrading from 14.04 -> 15.10. Things seemed to be going well, but now I am on what appears to be a terminal screen that just says "* Starting Bridge file events into upstar   [OK]"
<Louis11> and that's it... Been this way for abou 5-10min. Normal for an upgrade process?
<bekks> Louis11: Did you upgrade 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10, facing the fact that 14.10 and 15.04 are EOL already?
<Louis11> bekks: I did not...
<Louis11> presumably this is bad... ugh.
<Louis11> Well, I just upgraded to w/e my software center told me to
<bekks> Louis11: Then you are going an unsupported upgrade path.
<bekks> Louis11: the software center did not tell you that :P
<Louis11> I might have my verions wrong
<Louis11> But I went through the software center
<Louis11> I figured it was the most fail proof way
<bekks> Louis11: So which version did you have, and which version you are upgrading to?
<deshi> i am having a problem with some tcl stuff whenever i apt get tclx8.4 it also grabs tcl8.6 which is causing problems with my irc eggdrop is there a way to not have apt install the tcl8.6 package?
<ddd> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Louis11> I believe 14.04
<ddd> Prompt=normal
<bekks> ddd: that will not update releases.
<Louis11> Whatever software center said was new is what I'm upgrading to
<Louis11> (i can't get into ubuntu to check...)
<Louis11> I guess the question now is, should I wait it out, or is it OK to try and force a reboot?
<Louis11> I think it was just about at the "reboot" step...
<bekks> Louis11: the main question now is, do you have a 15.10 install medium for reinstalling?
<Louis11> I mean, I can make a usb, that's not a big deal
<Louis11> I had a ZFS setup, is there anyway to preserve that if I do a clean install?
<bekks> Louis11: thats the fastest way to get a usable system.
<bekks> zfs as well, ouch.
<Louis11> (not on my main drives, I'm installing to a separate ssd)
<Louis11> yea it's not that important, I have backups for everything
<coolty> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me write a bash script or profile script that would automatically take an input from xinput --list and then run xinput map-to-output [ID] CRT1 based on the name of the input. since the ID changes with every reboot?
<coolty> but the name stays the same
<Louis11> so what's the latest version of Ubuntu? 15.10?
<bekks> Louis11: current versions are 14.04 LTS and 15.10
<Louis11> Yea, I think I had 14.04
<Louis11> I just rebooted the machine... it was obviously frozen. Looks like it's maybe booting up...
<bekks> Louis11: there is no direct upgrade path to 15.10 then.
<Louis11> Out of curiosity, why is that?
<bekks> because those updates arent supported. Either you upgrade LTS to LTS, or you upgrade every release in between.
<Louis11> Yea, I might have my verions incorrect... I know I had 14 something, but can't remember. I thought I had an LTS version
<Louis11> oh well, i'll see if I can boot up, otherwise i'll just try a fresh install
<bekks> Louis11: then you could upgrade to 14.10 only, which is EOL.
<Louis11> Ah, I must be incorrect about which version I had...
<Louis11> Er, looks like bootup is waiting for network interfaces. "A start job is running for LSB: Raise network interfaces" at 5min now... anyway to force it to continue?
<Mia> is it possible/logical to install unity8 on 15.10
<Louis11> nvm... timedout...
<Louis11> looks like it booted into Ubuntu 15.10
<amateur> Mia: http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-install-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-ubuntu-15-10-496949.shtml
<Mia> oh neat, amateur !
<Mia> does this have any risk involved ?
<Mia> like breaking up the current system and such
<amateur> haven't tried it, but yes that's always possible
<xangua> Yes
<Mia> hm
<xangua> Mia: you were told several times it's a preview, it's in alpha stage
<Mia> xangua, I was asking about 16.04 before
<Mia> now I just want to install unity8 on 15.10 -- if it's possible to do it for testing without risking the current system
<Mia> as an alternative to the current ui/shell/whatever
<amateur> well
<amateur> considering how stable the stable unity is, i really wouldn't go wiht the unstable version
<Mia> :D
<Mia> okay thanks
<amateur> it should come out in a month though
<amateur> not sure
<amateur> maybe they won't release it with 16.04
<ddd> 4321
<ddd> 1234
<ddd> 3214
<energizer> I screwed up making a simple crontab entry and now crontab is using 6% of my CPU and I dont know how to fix it ahh
<energizer> I added to crontab -e "0 6 * * * pkill caffeine && caffeine && notify-send "Killed caffeine""
<energizer> But now when I look in crontab -e there is nothing there
<lapyo> why would you use "&&"
<k1l_> Mia: unity8 is not daily use ready on desktop. its used on phone and tablets so far and 16.05 will still use unity7 and xorg
<k1l_> lapyo: because it makes sense
<energizer> lapyo: I thought that's what you do if you want to execute subsequent commands onyl after succesful execution of prior commands
<k1l_> lapyo: && only runs if the previews command doesnt bring an error
<lapyo> ";" would be better imho, also another script for another command perhaps
<Mia> hmm I see
<Mia> okay thanks k1l_
<k1l_> lapyo: no, its not. if its not killed it doesnt make sense to start again
<energizer> Anyway, now i dont see anything in crontab -e, but crontab process is using hella CPU
<k1l_> Mia: see this for testing unity8 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<lapyo> k1l_: well that's true, but imo using ";" with crontab would make more sense, since it's automatic
<dejavou42> I have a static IP set in the gnome network-manager, about once every 8 hours, I find that my box has changed IP addresses on the network. I have managed to find entries in syslog when this happens, but I can't figure out why this is happening
<dejavou42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15369156/
<dejavou42> ip addr
<dejavou42> sorry wrong window
<k1l_> dejavou42: because its using dhcp to get the ip
<dejavou42> yes, I can see that the ubuntu box is requesting a dhcp address, but that doesn't make since when a static address is assigned in gnome network-manager
<energizer> k1l_: dejavou42: correct me if im wrong, but i think in this situation you might have to set the router to give that computer a static ip too?
<dejavou42> no. the computer has no reserved ip in the router
<dejavou42> energizer: the static ip is assigned on the computer side, in gnome network-manager
<hhhh> ubuntu fr
<energizer> dejavou42: yeah i dunno man, but i think i tried that one time and ended up assigning it from the router side.
<beepbopboopbop> I just got ubuntu, and am running 14.04. I am trying to connect using an ethernet cord, hut when I plug it in it tries to connect for a bit, then disconnects. Help?
<beepbopboopbop> In the network manager too, the top option of ethernet network is grayed out if that matters
<zykotick9> dejavou42: ^ reason 26 why i don't like avahi - fills logs with something no one uses, remove it - forget it...
<energizer> beepbopboopbop: one thing i always try is Edit connections > Edit > IPv4 Settings > Additional DNS servers, just put 8.8.8.8  in that box. its a google dns server. sometimes that sort of thing helps.
<SchrodingersScat> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<beepbopboopbop> Energizer: I just tried that, it's still trying to reconnect and disconnecting over and over
<beepbopboopbop> I know it's not a hardware problem
<hhhh> bonsoir
<dogarrhea> can't get to the 3rd window
<zykotick9> !fr | hhhh
<ubottu> hhhh: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dogarrhea> i have 3 terminal windows open alt + tab does not allow me to get to the 3rd terminal window i'm after
<dogarrhea> it just will not open.
<beepbopboopbop> Is it possible to completely remove Ubuntu from my system, then reinstall it?
<dogarrhea> on the desktop, clicking the terminal window icon brings up 3 windows, when i click the terminal i want, it is sent off screen and i can't interact with it
<zykotick9> beepbopboopbop: just reinstall, no need to remove first...
<dogarrhea> note this is in a VM on virtualbox.  not sure why it would make a difference
<beepbopboopbop> I have windows installed as well, if it changes anything
<dogarrhea> just don't install on the windows partition
<dogarrhea> why is ubuntu fcking with me
<dogarrhea> i see the terminal window. i click it. it goes away.
<dogarrhea> hrm. i resized virtualbox window now the terminal shows up
<snib27> eeeeeeeee
<Hulio> i am able installing epson for linux
<Hulio> wohoooo i'm happy
<Bashing-om> beepbopboopbop: Are you connecting to the internet through a router ? can you 'ping' your router ?
<Hulio> no one even congrad to me at all
<raspberry> hi
<raspberry> anyone here?
<theyesman> hello
<theyesman> yes
<teward> is there a way to get an apt sources.list entry to only be for one arch, even when a system is configured for multiarch?
<raspberry> are there any one can use gnuradio?
<Mwgriffin> hey there
<raspberry> who can use gnuradio?
<Mwgriffin> i have a question for you folks
<teward> !repeat | raspberry
<ubottu> raspberry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mwgriffin> i just installed Ubuntu 15.10 Sever edition
<teward> Mwgriffin: what's your actual question?
<Mneuro> When I set a game to Borderless Fullscreen, the Unity launcher still shows over the game window.  Is there a way to fix this?  I never had this issue in Xubuntu
<Mwgriffin> And I've been met with an error regarding the following:
<Mwgriffin> A start job is running for LSB:
<Mwgriffin> Raise network interfaces
<Mwgriffin> (1min 18s / no limit)
<Mwgriffin> I've never encountered that on an Ubuntu install before
<Mwgriffin> and Have no clue how to proceed
<Mwgriffin> @teward I don't know if that rings a bell at all for you
<Mwgriffin> @teward or if you have any ideas on how to address that
<NBLQ> hi
<NBLQ> how to install OPENsuse imagewriter on ubuntu please ?
<NBLQ> i find unetbootin highly unreliable
<teward> Mwgriffin: it means that your system is attempting to autoconfigure a network connection but it isn't getting completed.  So either the configuration you've done on the /etc/network/interfaces is incorrect, or that network interface isn't connected to a network so it can't set itself up
<teward> Mwgriffin: so depending on your /etc/network/interfaces configuration, it may be trying to bring up an interface before it's actually connected (and thus the interfaces file is misconfigured)
<teward> Mwgriffin: i'm fairly familiar with the error because of instances of this evilness happening on my own fresh installs at times
<wafflejock> is that the same as this http://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem
<wafflejock> think I've seen that on Ubuntu server edition before and maybe some of the old installs I was using for the non-PAE versions for some old laptop
<teward> wafflejock: yes and no - same cause, different messages and a few other things related to that.  Ultimately, though, having to check the interfaces file is important to determine the actual problem
<wafflejock> mm
<teward> wafflejock: because it may actually be connected, but not configured for the correct network settings (no DHCP on the network and it's trying DHCP, for example)
<wafflejock> teward: yeah gotcha, always a few parts that can lead to lack of network connection
<Mwgriffin> mmk
<Mwgriffin> So if I set it up originally to use the lan port on this Dell 910...
<Mwgriffin> And it isn't connected to the network at the moment
<teward> Mwgriffin: then it will fail to configure
<Mwgriffin> it will prevent the system from booting
<Mwgriffin> hmm
<teward> Mwgriffin: correct, because it can't finish configuring the connection.  'auto interfacename' would be 'allow-hotplug interfacename' instead, replacing interfacename accordingly
<Mwgriffin> cause I initially experienced this issue when I was directly plugged into the network
<Mwgriffin> hmmm
<Mwgriffin> ok
<teward> Mwgriffin: unless it's *constantly* connected to a network that will always configure correctly, it may need to be 'allow-hotplug' in /etc/network/interfaces
<Mwgriffin> sweet
<teward> I use the same settings on my VMs, even if the hypervisor is always able to negotiate the connections :p
<Mwgriffin> so does that dynamically configure the network connection?
<Mwgriffin> cool
<teward> Mwgriffin: no
<ubuntu100> quick question -- in synaptics package manager, it shows all the packages installed, but when using apt --installed list,  not all of the packages are shown
<ubuntu100> does anyone know why this may be
<teward> Mwgriffin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15369691/ is from one of my machines running 14.04 - same concept though under 15.10 - first line denotes whether to autoconfigure on boot the connection automatically, etc.  Second line states to use DHCP in the configuration
<teward> static would mean i have to define all the stuff in the configuration there as well, but you have to also keep in mind that i use allow-hotplug to 'not require' that interface to be configured to boot up
<wafflejock> ubuntu100: not sure what synaptic uses on the backend believe apt-get is just connecting to the repos for you and using dpkg for doing the actual install of the .deb files it downloads but not sure if synaptic package manager does the same
<wafflejock> ubuntu100: if it's still using dpkg believe you can use dpkg -L to list the packages then grep for installed
<wafflejock> sorry lower case -l
<wafflejock> upper case is  if you want to target a package and list the files it installs
<wafflejock> ubuntu100: eh slightly wrong again this has correct details http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<ubuntu100> yeah, dpkg -l works but for some reason I am only getting some of the installed pacakges, not all of them. In alphabetical order it shows all packages from around letter m to z, but nothing before that. Maybe it is a terminal preferences problem?, im not really sure..
<wafflejock> ubuntu100: are you not able to scroll back further?
<ubuntu100> no
<wafflejock> ubuntu100: maybe send the output to a file
<wafflejock> or use less
<ubuntu100> thats a good idea, i will try that
<ubuntu100> do you know how that would be done?
<wafflejock> like dpkg -l | less, or dpkg -l > somefile.txt
<craig> Aspire V10, shipped with windows 10. I've installed 14.04 from usb. Can't escape win boot loader, and also cannot boot into live usb "try ubuntu". Can anyone help ?
<wafflejock> craig: so you had win10 on it then installed ubuntu from USB but can't boot from that same USB anymore?
<craig> when i try to "try ubuntu" from liveusb, it errors out to an initframs prompt
<ubuntu100> awesome! sending the dpkg -l results to a textfile showed all tha packages, I think it is just an issue regarding a limit on lines in terminal
<ubuntu100> thanks!
<wafflejock> no prob
<craig> wafflejock: When i first put the ubuntu boot usb in, it boots to a grub menu. My first move was to directly go to install ubuntu (instead of booting liveusb) this worked without a hitch, but I cannot get grub when I boot.
<wafflejock> craig: hmm yeah I'm not really up on how the UEFI part works with regard to booting and I imagine that might be important here, if you can pastebin the exact error you get when you try to boot the USB right now that may help someone else point you in the right direction
<craig> wafflejock: then i read a tutorial about going with live usb boot, installing ubuntu from within live usb, and then installing efimanager from terminal - but I can't boot.
<wafflejock> craig: typically if I have grub issues I boot to a live USB though and just reinstall or reconfigure grub
<wafflejock> yea
<craig> wafflejock: for sure, me too.. the uefi thing is new for me as well, well, relatively.
<craig> i'll do a pastebin shortly
<meteor> hi
<meteor> is anyone here?
<wafflejock> hello
<James_Epp> hiya
<craig> actually, that would be an ordeal. different system than i'm using atm.. error says: "(initframs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<meteor> help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | meteor
<ubottu> meteor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<craig> i'm going to hope the usb is just corrupt and try another
<Craigwell> brb
<wafflejock> Craigwell: k
<guest666> hello
<James_Epp> >mfw it's the year of our lord, 2016 and Ubuntu still isn't shipping with Wayland. https://instant.io/#963905366b2e999ee9d1b514b76a554cfd4af686
<cfhowlett> James_Epp, commentary like this goes to #ubuntu-offtopic please.   This is the support channel.  Thank you.
<James_Epp> cfhowlett: how do I install wayland?
<cfhowlett> James_Epp, top search results in duckduckgo: Intall + ubuntu + wayland
<guest666> can someone help me with the installation of seamonkey?
<James_Epp> Hi, cfhowlett. I went to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland but the link under the heading "Are Wayland packages available in the Ubuntu archive?" is broken. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> James_Epp, there seems to be a wayland PPA for 14.04
<cfhowlett> https://websetnet.com/how-to-install-latest-wayland-in-ubuntu-14-04-gnome-via-ppa/
<Craigwell> yeah, it's definitely a uefi thing. the usb install / media is fine. tried it on another system
<James_Epp> cfhowlett: Will that work the same for the awesome WM?
<Craigwell> 14.04 boot usb in win10 uefi machine: boots to a grub menu, with options to 1) try ubuntu 2) oem install 3)install ubuntu 4) test drive
<Craigwell> very odd to me
<cfhowlett> James_Epp, no idea, sorry.  I have used neither wayland or awesome
<James_Epp> okayyy
<Craigwell> in older machine with legacy bios, it's what you'd expect - boots to gui, with option to try or install
<James_Epp> Craiwell: I know a bit about UEFI. What's the story so far? Seems to be working fine from what I can tell.
<James_Epp> Craigwell, sorry -- typo.
<Craigwell> James_Epp: i installed, but cannot get grub to appear post install. stuck with windows boot loader
<James_Epp> Craigwell: Ahhh I think I know. What's the boot key for your motherboard? ESC? F12? F11? something else?
<Craigwell> James_Epp: Also cannot boot / "try ubuntu" from known good usb key
<Craigwell> F12, and I did enable it. This is an Acer Aspire V12 machine. Shipped with win10
<James_Epp> Craigwell: How did you install? You booted to the USB key with the UEFI: prefix I assume, how did you format?
<Craigwell> I do have the option to enable legacy in the bios, but then it cannot find either OS
<bray90820> I have a small script here that looks for the oldest timestamp on a directory and removes it
<bray90820> Is there a way i could have it exclude the folder CURRENT from the rm
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/5daxVebB
<James_Epp> Craigwell: That's correct, because the ubuntu system was installed with UEFI too. So legacy won't help you. If you install ubuntu with UEFI, you need to boot it with UEFI, not legacy or 'CSM' boot.
<Craigwell> James_Epp: Yes - When booting from the key, I was presented with a grub menu, as opposed to the gui.. from that menu, I selected "Install ubuntu", where everything then went normally. I just chose install alongside and split the 1TB drive equally.
<James_Epp> And 99.9% of OEM systems (especially acer) are going to ship windows running under UEFI + GPT
<James_Epp> Craigwell: Perfect. So when you go the F12 boot key, do you not see an "ubuntu" option?
<Craigwell> James_Epp: Unfortunately not. Just Windows Boot Manager
<James_Epp> Okay, I think I know what happened. Are you booted into the Windows partition now?
<wafflejock> bray90820: some options here on checking the "current directory" in a bash script not sure which is really appropriate for your case though http://stackoverflow.com/questions/59895/can-a-bash-script-tell-what-directory-its-stored-in
<Craigwell> James_Epp: I did see a tutorial that mentioned selecting "try ubuntu" first, installing from desktop icon - and then using terminal to install efimanager,  .... but live instance from usb wont work
<Craigwell> it errors out and i'm stuck at a bash prompt, i think
<wafflejock> bray90820: oh suppose you don't care about the script location but rather where it's ran huh?
<James_Epp> Craigwell: You should be able to do everything from within ubuntu's installation process. Give me a minute, I might even have a youtube video on this. Not even a tutorial, but you can see my steps.
<Craigwell> James_Epp: Yeah, once I realized I couldn't run a live instance without installing from usb, I hit a wall.
<wafflejock> bray90820: still think pwd would tell you the current directory it's being run in so if you can get the absolute path for the thing you're checking in your script that could work
<bray90820> wafflejock: Could I put this somewhere in the script?
<bray90820> [[ $f != CURRENT ]] &&
<guest666> where's a proper location to put a directory like "seamonkey/"?
<wafflejock> bray90820: maybe that seems close at least but I don't do enough bash scripting to say definitively
<James_Epp> Craigwell: Huh, nvm. My idea kinda went nowhere. But here's a video of me doing a UEFI Windows + Ubuntu install. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrHpqYx5O7U&feature=youtu.be
<Craigwell> Thanks James_Epp I'll take a look
<bray90820> wafflejock: Thanks for trying
<wafflejock> bray90820: sure would like to get better with writing bash scripts at some point but just another thing to add to the pile of things to learn :)
<James_Epp> Craigwell: Also, secure boot may be your problem. See if you can disable it in the UEFI. Just for testing.
<bray90820> wafflejock: Yea I should but other then this script I pretty much know everything i would ever use
<wafflejock> bray90820: yeah usually I'll just jump to writing a little java app if I can't think of how to do something with a bash script quickly or can't find some samples to start from, been getting more into the devops type stuff though so helpful to be able to write little bash scripts for finishing up config on things that other systems like puppet or ansible or whatever will setup
<wafflejock> bray90820: be careful with that script too sounds like what the Adobe update script did on OS X that screwed up that backup program
<wafflejock> it was deleting the first folder in some directory without checking what it was cause it assumed it was the adobe file but was deleting the backblaze config file or if you didn't have that whatever was the first folder in that directory
<thenoobiestnoob> why is it that on some laptops the integrated keyboard shows up in lsusb while in others it does not? I'm trying to debug an autosuspend issue.
<haasn> There's something odd about ubuntu 15.10 and encrypted root: Ubuntu places the encrypted partition into /etc/crypttab and update-initramfs copies the contents of that + keyscripts etc. into the initramfs. (This works fine.) After the initramfs has completed and during boot, systemd *also* tries reading /etc/crypttab - which is clearly a bug because the two assume different formats!
<haasn> Since the initramfs is already mounting root (using its own format of /etc/crypttab), I assume the correct solution would be to get systemd to ignore /etc/crypttab altogether
<haasn> It just happens to accidentally work in the default configuration because that one is a no-op for systemd
<wafflejock> thenoobiestnoob: just a guess but maybe sometimes they show up on the pci bus in lspci instead of through the USB controller?
<haasn> but as soon as you add, say, a custom keyscript + keyfile, systemd starts breaking (which can cause 1m30s boots as it times out on an invalid/nonsensical service)
<thenoobiestnoob> @waffleock: nope. Not there either.
<Craigwell> I figured it out.. very interesting.
<Craigwell> had to select the entry from within the bios
<James_Epp> Craigwell: Before you spill I have a guess
<James_Epp> Oh, nvm.
<James_Epp> Not in the F12 boot menu?
<wafflejock> Craigwell: ah cool glad to hear you got it sorted
<James_Epp> I was going to guess that ubuntu couldn't figure out where to install the "bootloader" because ubuntu organized it stupid last time I did it with manual partitioning.
<Craigwell> thanks for sticking with me guys, it was luck i found it when i did, really
<analogfreak> http://memegen.link/both/ubuntu-or-windows/why-not-both~q.jpg
<wafflejock> thenoobiestnoob: usually I use lshw for the general listings like lshw -c display or lshw -c cpu
<James_Epp> analogfreak: #dualboot
<Craigwell> it's a provision in security of this bios, you have to manually select what the system will boot from, and then it will work
<James_Epp> Craigwell: Love me some UEFI security
<Craigwell> It's interesting.. but not overly useful, I'm thinking.
<thenoobiestnoob> @wafflejock I'm looking through lshw output right now. Hopefully I'll find something.
<Craigwell> With that I'll go back to Devils and Kings. Go Devils!
<James_Epp> Go broncos!
<Craigwell> Thanks again guys
<James_Epp> np m8. take care
<thenoobiestnoob> Okay... I didn't find anything. Is it possible to get the device attached to a driver if you know that the module is loaded?
<bray90820> wafflejock: What happened with adobe
<wafflejock> bray90820: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/adobe-creative-cloud-update-bug/
<wafflejock> bray90820: guess they patched it when backblaze let them know their updater had screwed up backblaze customers cause they got a bunch of support calls
<cfhowlett> James_Epp, obviously off- topic.  you seem to be in the wrong channel.
<bray90820> wafflejock: Yea I am not touching any system files so I should be good
<wafflejock> sorry yeah will not talk about that here further the bash script just made me think of it
<James_Epp> cfhowlett: What did I do?
<cfhowlett> sorry, nevermind.  I was wrong, James_Epp
<cfhowlett> *official apologize mode*
<James_Epp> it's cool m8
<wafflejock> thenoobiestnoob: I know lspci -k is usually the way to go the other way where it shows hardware and what module is loaded for it but not sure about showing all the devices from a list of modules
<thenoobiestnoob> @wafflejock Tried that, doesn't show the driver. The reason I was asking about the keyboard is because I figured it would be categorized like any other input device.
<thenoobiestnoob> @wafflejock My real issue is with an integrated tablet.
<thenoobiestnoob> @wafflejock for whatever reason, I think that it turns itself off when not in use. I theorize that it has something to do with autosuspend, but I can't find the device ID to blacklist.
<wafflejock> hmm not sure so this is a tablet you installed Ubuntu on? what kind of tablet?
<thenoobiestnoob> x201 laptop, swivel tablet
<thenoobiestnoob> It's a wacom device
<wafflejock> ah okay different kind of tablet from what I was thinking
<thenoobiestnoob> uses a driver called wacom_w8001
<ouroumov> Guys, can someone using youtube-dl tell me if they manage to download stuff from twit.tv at the moment?
<James_Epp> ouroumov: I got youtube-dl on a windows machine. Give me a stream link
<wafflejock> thenoobiestnoob: hmm well still not an answer but I found a program called "hardinfo" that gives a nice graphical breakdown of everything it might help
<ouroumov> James_Epp, https://twit.tv/shows/security-now/episodes/550?autostart=false
<James_Epp> ouroumov: Yup, downloading video 1 of 2
<ouroumov> Weird, so weird
<ouroumov> I have a "sslv3 alert handshake failure"
<James_Epp> ouromov: Try doing the link with only http . Maybe that will work better if the server supports http
<ouroumov> It doesn't, it's HSTS
<ouroumov> (I tried)
<thenoobiestnoob> @wafflejock I found it in dmesg. But it has a weird directory attached to it that I don't understand:
<James_Epp> ouroumov: Ah, yes. I see. Well I don't know what to tell you. Want a magnet link to some downloads of it?
<ouroumov> No thanks James_Epp, I'll make do with the streaming player for now even if I don't like it.
<James_Epp> ouroumov: I'll get you one anyways. Won't take long for these downloads to complete.
<ouroumov> I'm also post an issue on the github page and see if anyone else can reproduce
<Louis11> Having a bit of trouble connecting my wireless card... Intel AC 7260. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317043
<ouroumov> James_Epp, in that case I'm interested in episode 523
<Louis11> I've got the output of the wireless script posted there... tried quite a few things, but nothing seems to work
<Louis11> I was able to get it connected earlier today, but it was extremely flaky
<ouroumov> (I gave you the link for 550. :x)
<James_Epp> ouroumov: Cool. Downloading. Will get you the link soonish.
<James_Epp> ouroumov: Magnet link : https://bpaste.net/show/b100e68fd0fa
<ouroumov> James_Epp, thanks mate.
<ouroumov> Damn, first time I download a torrent in 5+ years
<James_Epp> I see you grabbing it. Unfortunately that's about my max upload speed. Hope you can live with that.
<ouroumov> James_Epp, no problem
<ouroumov> James_Epp, I think I'm capped by my download speed anyway.
<James_Epp> sucks.
<ouroumov> Indeed, but it could suck more: I could be paying for this shitty internet connection. xD
<James_Epp> Not bad then. University internet or something?
<ouroumov> Close: student housing
<Soullionx> hello, what is the purpose of this channel? i'm very new to linux but i'm really liking how many options are here.
<boodllebat> I just installed graphviz on ubuntu i want to know its classpath , is this possible ?
<ouroumov> Hello Soullionx, this is the main Support Channel for Ubuntu.
<Soullionx> that would have been nice to know a couple weeks ago...
<Soullionx> nice to meet you!
<James_Epp> ouroumov: I see. So I take it you're not running any servers on your WAN IP, huh?
<ouroumov> James_Epp, nope. I'm renting a dedicated server @ ovh.com for 10€/month
<ouroumov> There's abount 200 residents on the LAN. ^^"
<James_Epp> holy.
<Soullionx> hey... i installed ubuntu on my other computer a few days ago alongside windows 8. now when i start my computer it offers windows but when selected it doesn't load windows and it attempts self diagnostics. on the other hand Ubuntu works smoothly!
<ouroumov> Soullionx, you're seeing a windows self-diagnostic tool running?
<Soullionx> yep, i repartitioned my self though... (using gparted)
<ouroumov> Soullionx, and do you need stuff from windows atm?
<Soullionx> nope. just my wife uses it sometimes. actually all my files are accesable from ubuntu.
<Soullionx> why is it you're green? are you talking to me alone? it's been a very long time since i last used an IRC
<James_Epp> ouroumov: Well I got to go. I'll leave the seed running. See ya.
<ouroumov> Soullion.x, I'm green when your nickname is in the stuff I'm saying.
<Soullionx> Oh! lol
<Soullionx> Thank you for the explanation!
<ouroumov> Soullionx, you're welcome. There's a tool you can use to try and fix your boot problem that's called boot-repair. Although seeing what I'm reading now on slashdot about W10 installing automatically I'd recommend against fixing windows, ever.
<ouroumov> Soullionx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Soullionx> oh really?! and yeah, actually i already tried that lol.
<Soullionx> thanks for the suggestion though. it was a good try! XD
<ouroumov> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Someone else may give it a try if you're patient though.
<Soullionx> eh, theres lots of options that'll probably work if i choose to go that route. my wife said it doesn't really matter anyway. and no problem! thank you for trying!
<Soullionx> could you link me to what you were reading? sound interesting.
<ouroumov> Soullionx, http://news.slashdot.org/story/16/03/12/1634229/windows-10-upgrade-reportedly-starting-automatically-on-windows-7-pcs
<Soullionx> thanks!
<Soullionx> is there really any good reason to have windows anymore? i mean wine is running anything i need anyway. and there is a lot of good software on ubuntu by default and losts of software making ubuntu versions.
<ouroumov> If you're not a gamer and you're not cursed by needing to write .doc files for your work: no. No reason whatsoever.
<Soullionx> Steam seems to be helping games move over to linux too lol
<Soullionx> i read that ubuntu is free of viruses. how safe is ubuntu?
<Soullionx> do i steal need virus software...?
<Ben64> no, but don't install packages you find online and don't run any command someone tells you to without knowing what it does
<ouroumov> What Ben64 said. There is linux-targetting malware, it's just less frequent because there's very little money in it.
<Soullionx> Sounds fairly obvious. i basically followed that rule anyway and pretty much never needed anti virus software, way too much money!
<ouroumov> I don't use AV either, but my system is quite hardened only by using a web browser with an ad-blocker anyway.
<Soullionx> gotta love ad blocker!
<wafflejock> boodllebat: you can use which graphviz, to see where the binary is not sure if that's what you're asking though or not
<boodllebat> wafflejock: yes solved it
<Hulio> guys how to add path to environment?
<Hulio> You may want to add android-studio/bin/ to your PATH environmental variable so that you can start Android Studio from any directory.
<Hulio> how to do that?
<boodllebat> wafflejock: i was looking for binary , i used find utility to find that binary
<ouroumov> Hulio, : command export PATH=$PATH:/android-studio/bin
<wafflejock> boodllebat: ah gotcha yeah , "which" will search your path for matching binaries too
<Hulio> oh
<ouroumov> Hulio, put it in your ~/.bashrc if you don't want to have to to that all the time
<wafflejock> Hulio: you typically want to add that to the bottom of your .bashrc and , source ~/.bashrc
<ouroumov> Hulio, : command export PATH=$PATH:/the/actual/path/to/the/folder/android-studio/bin
<Hulio> how to know my current path in terminal?
<ouroumov> command pwd
<Hulio> ok
<wafflejock> boodllebat: if it's in /usr/bin that may be a symbolic link too so usually want to ls -al /usr/bin/graphviz or whatever the name is to see where the symbolic link points to for the actual binary location
<zhxk82> hello, how to wait for a random time with 5s;excute command in cli?
<Hulio> ok i just modify the path in ~/.bashrc now how to refresh that batch?
<boodllebat> wafflejock: oh , but i've executable there named /usr/bin/dot
<boodllebat> wafflejock: and it worked for me
<wafflejock> okay cool
<wafflejock> Hulio: just run, source ~/.bashrc, that will load the new env variable
<Hulio> ok
<wafflejock> Hulio: can echo $PATH; to see the output
<zhxk82> how to eg, sleep random time within 5s then excute ls?
<Hulio> something is wrong then:
<Hulio> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<ouroumov> zhongfu, sleep $RANDOM
<Hulio> this is what i have: PATH=$PATH:/home/p/android-studio
<ouroumov> zhongfu, expr mod 5 to cap to 5 seconds
<wafflejock> Hulio: you have "export" before that?
<Hulio> nope
<rrr_> Failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<wafflejock> add that think that's it
<rrr_> sudo systemctl restart network.service
<Soullionx> does this channel only deal with the main ubuntu or does it also cover MATE or Lubuntu?
<Hulio> is it include 'command export ?
<zhxk82> ouroumov, how to sleep limited random time?
<Hulio> or just export in front?
<ouroumov> zhongfu, sleep $[$RANDOM % 5]
<wafflejock> Hulio: just export up front is how I have it not sure about "command"
<rrr_> i don't know much about systemd. any idea?
<tessar> is there any way to fix a blue flashing issue on skype?
<wafflejock> Hulio:  mine has export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/.rvm/bin" # Add RVM to PATH for scripting
<Hulio> it's good now
<wafflejock> cool
<Hulio> i see the path in echo now
<wafflejock> should be good to run those binaries wherever in that path now
<Hulio> once more issue: No JDK found. Please validate either STUDIO_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<Hulio> how to install jdk?
<zhxk82> ouroumov, how to get a random number with 5?
<Bashing-om> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<wafflejock> Hulio: ah okay so we just updated your regular PATH to include some new path
<Hulio> how to install JDK ?
<wafflejock> Hulio: this is asking for other environment variables to be configured though so instead of PATH you'd be setting JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME to the location of the jdk
<Bashing-om> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ouroumov> zhongfu, $RANDOM takes random values each time it's evaluated.
<zhxk82> ouroumov, yes, how to get a random number with 5?
<ouroumov> zhongfu, the whole command you have to type if you want to sleep for a random time up to 5 seconds is "sleep $[$RANDOM % 6]"
<Soullionx> I'll take that as a yes.
<wafflejock> Hulio: instructions here specific to just adding a JAVA_HOME as a system level environment variable http://askubuntu.com/questions/175514/how-to-set-java-home-for-java
<wafflejock> Hulio: typically you just adjust the PATH for your user if you need access to some new binaries wherever you are in the filesystem, JAVA_HOME is used by things like android studio for where to launch the JDK from so you can change which version it's pointing at with the environment variable
<Hulio> no idea what you're talking about
<wafflejock> Hulio: changing it as indicated in the link there is more typical for things that the system needs the path for though not just you as a user
<zhxk82> ouroumov, thank you very much!
<ouroumov> Soullionx, there are dedicated channels for other flavors: #ubuntu-mate, #lubuntu
<Hulio> i wish you can remote in my pc
<wafflejock> Hulio: sorry I tend to ramble, what doesn't make sense
<wafflejock> Hulio: you need to set a different env variable from what we were just changing is the long story short... and there are places  to set environment variables system wide or per user
<Hulio> when i run 'studio.sh' it said: No JDK found. Please validate either STUDIO_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<jacob91> Where should i go to ask a question about vnc
<wafflejock> Hulio: right so you need to set, export JAVA_HOME, the link I had there is to update your /etc/environment
<Soullionx> ouroumov, i see. the other answer was misleading lol.
<Hulio> wafflejock, i am installing jdk now
<Hulio> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer oracle-java8-set-default android-studio
<wafflejock> Hulio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15370385/
<rrr_> how to refresh dns cache?
<wafflejock> that's my /etc/environment
<wafflejock> Hulio: once you install just need to find the right location based on the version of the jdk/jvm you installed
<wafflejock> the installer might run through dpkg-reconfigure for you and set the environment variable but I forget if I set this one manually at some point or if it was automatic
<wafflejock> rrr_: don't think you have to I've had to do that on OS X before but haven't seen problems with DNS being cached on Ubuntu what's the actual issue you're seeing?
<hmir> Hi guys! I
<Hulio> wafflejock, it's installing android studio now :)
<rrr_> wafflejock: i updated a huge hosts. i want to refresh dns cache so it takes effect
<hmir> I was wondering, has anyone tried symlinking the places.sqlite files from your firefox profile folder on to dropbox in ubuntu?
<wafflejock> rrr_: you just have to wait for that to propagate to your ISPs DNS or whatever DNS you're using
<wafflejock> rrr_: you can modify your hosts to have it be immediate for you but doesn't affect anyone else
<rrr_> wafflejock: just for me
<wafflejock> rrr_: for you you can modify your /etc/hosts to list the name then the IP for that specific domain
<jacob91> Can somebody help me troubleshoot? If i boot my media pc with the TV off it will fail to load the screen when i turn on the tv. the machine responds to ping requests
<wafflejock> er IP then domains rather
<rrr_> wafflejock: i already did that. i copied from a huge hosts to block ads. is it effective immediately for me?
<wafflejock> should be yes
<wafflejock> I make changes in there pretty frequently
<wafflejock> never have to logout or anything just effective immediately
<rrr_> wafflejock: but the instruction says i have to run this "sudo systemctl restart network.service" or reboot. i don't want to reboot.
<wafflejock> rrr_: ah okay so systemd related stuff?
<wafflejock> I'm only using 14.04 everywhere so haven't gotten into that yet
<rrr_> wafflejock: that systemctl command failed
<wafflejock> are you on 14.04?
<wafflejock> think systemctl is for systemd and pretty sure 14.04 isn't using that yet
<rrr_> i am on 15.04
<wafflejock> for me it's just updated right away... hmm k yeah can't really comment on that
<baizon> rrr_: 15.04 is EOL
<baizon> !eol | rrr_
<ubottu> rrr_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rrr_> yeah i am looking forward 16.04 next month
<jacob91> Problem: X fails to load if the screen is turned off during boot. Can anybody give me a hint.
<wafflejock> jacob91: could just be that a resolution is being selected for X that isn't right since there isn't a monitor to probe
<wafflejock> jacob91: can you get to a terminal? Ctrl+Alt+F1
<jacob91> wafflejock, no
<jacob91> wafflejock, a vnc connection fails too
<wafflejock> jacob91: hmm strange so is this a computer you installed ubuntu on and then disconnected the monitor so you can use it as a server but still have the GUI for admin when you want it or remote development or whatever? just want to make sure I understand the scenario
<jacob91> wafflejock, its a media center pc connected to my TV
<wafflejock> gotcha so if the TV isn't on it doesn't boot properly
<jacob91> wafflejock, correct, if the tv is outputting another source, ubuntu X wont load
<wafflejock> jacob91: strange I've seen kinda similar stuff if I have my kvm switched to another machine the resolution will be messed up till I open the display settings then it fixes itself
<jacob91> wafflejock, it will respond to ping requests though
<jacob91> wafflejock, i'll try to lock my screen to a lower resolution maybe
<wafflejock> x still comes up in my case though
<wafflejock> yah maybe try fiddling with that not sure what else to do to diagnose the issue though
<wafflejock> checking dmesg or syslog and stuff I guess
<jacob91> wafflejock, does the log stay if i reboot, or does it get overwritten each time?
<wafflejock> jacob91: it typically gets rebuilt I believe... you can't vnc you said but did you try sshing into it?
<jacob91> wafflejock, no, but i will do that
<wafflejock> jacob91: here's the details on the logging system too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles imagine if it does rebuild that log each time can possibly configure it to do it with a timestamp or something so they get preserved
<jacob91> wafflejock, thank you
<wafflejock> jacob91: sure thing
<anurag1018> the touchpad stops working whenever the laptop is resumed from suspended state
<ner0x> Are there any GUI programs to help you search for files recursively? I'm probing my phone for family pictures/videos and they seem to hide them in multiple directories. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
<wafflejock> ner0x: not sure about GUIs that are great for searching files on linux but usually the find command will do it for you
<anurag1018> the touchpad stops working whenever the laptop is resumed from suspended state
<anurag1018> please help
<wafflejock> ner0x: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5927369/recursively-look-for-files-with-a-specific-extension
<wafflejock> ner0x: I'm also a fan of the "locate" command, can run "sudo updatedb" then "locate *.mp4"
<wafflejock> !details | anurag1018
<ubottu> anurag1018: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wafflejock> anurag1018: would be good to know, "lsb_release -a" what version of ubuntu in particular and "lsusb" or "lspci" output on pastebin to show the hardware device that stops working to search for specifics
<anurag1018> wafflejock:whenever the laptop wakes up,i cant move the mouse nor click until i restart the computer
<ner0x> wafflejock: Yeah, I would use the find command except I don't think I'm able to get to the directory because it's through mtp or some similar reason to that.
<anurag1018> wafflejock:ubuntu 14.04
<wafflejock> anurag1018: do you have a usb mouse around to test with would be good to just be 100% sure it's just the touchpad itself not responding (also keyboard still works fine?)
<ner0x> wafflejock: If I can console cd into that directory I'd still have the problem of it listing all images without me being able to see them. IE: program images, backgrounds, etc. I think it would be easy if I could actually scroll through and view.
<anurag1018> wafflejock:yes when i connect the usb mouse,it works but the touchpad still doesnt work
<wafflejock> ner0x: gotcha, yeah I mean there are a lot of file browser options, nemo, nautilus, caja, etc. but really haven't played much with search in any of em
<wafflejock> anurag1018: okay can you do "lspci -k" and paste the output of that think it should show the kernel module and device for the touchpad in there somewhere
<wafflejock> anurag1018: put it on paste.ubuntu.com instead of pasting many lines here too please
<anurag1018> wafflejock: the touchpad is working as of now.Would it still be helpful?
<wafflejock> ner0x: you might be best off just using a recursive copy for the file type you're interested in to some location where you can browse them and pick through more easily
<wafflejock> anurag1018: yeah just lists the device id and what kernel module/driver is loaded for the device
<wafflejock> anurag1018: just going to use that info to google and see if there are any known issues with that touchpad in particular with 14.04 and suspend
<wafflejock> anurag1018: if it doesn't show in "lspci -k" output maybe would show in "lsusb" but typically built in devices on the pci bus (not usb stuff) shows up in lspci
<ner0x> wafflejock: That was my plan but that's when I ran into my problem, I'd need to know which directories to copy before I could copy and peek at them.
<ner0x> wafflejock: Unless I copy the entire phone and go from there.
<wafflejock> yah
<wafflejock> was just thinking that
<wafflejock> might be easier
<anurag1018> wafflejock: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15370566/
<ner0x> wafflejock: It's at least doable. I can always "find" my way through the filetypes recursively from there. I might just rsync include them from the top dir to another after that so I narrow down the images to sort through.
<wafflejock> anurag1018: shoot looks like it's not listed there, I don't see anything that looks like a touchpad, try "xinput --list" should at least see the name of it there
<wafflejock> ner0x: yeah sounds as reasonable as it can be :)
<ner0x> wafflejock: Turns out it's only ~4 gigs. Way more manageable than I thought. Hell, I might just backup my entire phones like this from now on. haha
<wafflejock> heh
<ner0x> wafflejock: Thanks for your help. Cheers.
<wafflejock> np cheers :)
<anurag1018> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15370591/
<wafflejock> anurag1018: well huh... I guess maybe it's that UNKNOWN one
<wafflejock> anurag1018: this has some more details on using xinput --list to get more details per device http://www.uplawski.eu/technology/linux/touchpad_en.html
<wafflejock> anurag1018: can try, xinput --list-props 13
<wafflejock> that UNKNOWN one is id=13 hopefully can get some more details out of that
<wafflejock> anurag1018: on my system it's something obvious like ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<wafflejock> anurag1018: does this bug apply to you maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1442863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442863 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "dell inspiron touchpad stops working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wafflejock> anurag1018: I tried searching for that 8 digit device id and ubuntu and that's the second link there
<wafflejock> anurag1018: perhaps check some of the other results in the search for "06CB:7621 ubuntu 14.04" https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=06CB%3A7621+ubuntu+14.04
<anurag1018> wafflejock: Yes this is exactly the same problem.I'll look out for  the fix.Thanks for your help anyways.
<wafflejock> anurag1018: sure thing sorry it's not a quick easy fix but hopefully you find a way
<Hulio> wafflejock, you need to go to sleep dude
<Hulio> wafflejock, it's late
<anurag1018> wafflejock: Yes,hopefully I will
<wafflejock> Hulio: yeah I got on a messed up sleep schedule do need to stop rambling in here do a bit of work and get back to bed though :)
<Hulio> go now
<karrot> does anyone have ubuntu installed on their mac?
<floka> hello all
<lotuspsychje> !mac | karrot
<ubottu> karrot: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<karrot> thanks, but I'm more thinking about help with refindit...
<floka> I am trying to create a deb package from source using checkinstall.Unfortunatelly checkinstall does not obey checkinstall --install=no -D   .I want to ONLY creat deb package.Is checkinstall a buggy tool?
<lotuspsychje> !checkinstall | floka
<ubottu> floka: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<floka> checkinstall is buggy
<floka> it can not obey its own opeions --install=no
<floka> any working version of checkinstall?
<floka> I will post you my command output to see I am right
<lotuspsychje> floka: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<floka> the latest one
<floka> have you used checkinstall to only create deb package without installing it?
<floka> I use this command checkinstall -D --install=no
<lotuspsychje> floka: didnt play with it myself no, try a few things out perhaps =yes ineatd of no? see what happens
<floka> it will install it and I do not want to
<lotuspsychje> floka: ok, so whats the error you getting
<floka> It installed it and it was not listed in apt, synaptics did not find it, I had to manually deleted installed files from checkinstall log
<floka> the error is that checkinstall can not create package without installing it
<drogma75> ciao
<lotuspsychje> floka: so the =no options just doesnt work for you?
<lotuspsychje> !it | drogma75
<ubottu> drogma75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<floka> here someone else has experienced the same http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/158053/how-to-tell-checkinstall-only-create-package-file-but-not-install
<floka> Is there any other way to create deb package?
<lotuspsychje> floka: the last answer says something about wine, did you install that?
<floka> man I do not need wine
<floka> this is just an example of the guy wanting to create deb package without installing it.I want the same thing but on a different package
<floka> checkinstall must be rewritten.
<floka> it can not create package WITHOUT installing it first
<lotuspsychje> floka: then file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> floka: tried this: checkisntall --install=no --fstrans=yes
<floka> I tried that , fails again
<lotuspsychje> ok file a bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Neytiri> hi i have a question how do i copy a specific file type from a folder containing multiple folders of varopus depths to one directory,   i tried cp **/*.zip /newfiles   but it didnt go as deep as i needed it to go
<al_nz1> I am running a flavour of ubuntu, but eth0 has a weird name - enp63s0 - what is this
<geirha> Neytiri: You need to enable globstar first
<geirha> Neytiri: shopt -s globstar
<Neytiri> when i did that and rerand the command i got this bash: /bin/cp: Argument list too long
<Neytiri> how do i get around that
<geirha> Neytiri: You either have to populate the files in an array, and process that in chunks, or you could use find instead
<geirha> Neytiri: find . -type f -name "*.zip" -exec cp -it /newfiles {} +
<eaterofnames> so, boot-repair isn't showing anything under the GRUB location pane, which is what I need to change to fix my boot issue...
<geirha> Neytiri: find knows about the ARG_MAX limit and makes sure cp has as many filenames as can fit, and run more cp commands as necessary
<eaterofnames> Also, here's the output of a "recommended repair" http://paste.ubuntu.com/15370817/ symptoms are grub doesn't show, computer doesn't boot. Fresh install of Ubuntu-Gnome 15.whatever
<Neytiri> ok thanks it seems to be working
<ouroumov> al_nz1, it happens, I saw that on a server where my interface names were em[1-4] for some reason
<Neytiri> second question is there a way to look at all the files in that folder and move the ones that DONT confrom to a specific naming convention
<ouroumov> al_nz1, it can be fixed though, so a search on the community website
<geirha> Neytiri: Sure, there are several ways to do that, mainly depending on how complicated the naming convention is
<al_nz1> ta
<Neytiri> BLAH-BLAH - BLAH - BLAH
<geirha> Neytiri: What does that mean? that they should contain exactly three - characters?
<Neytiri> no Blah can be any length
<Neytiri> DiskID-Track - Artist - title
<Neytiri> bacically altho altist and title cna be reversed without big issue
<geirha> Neytiri: So this glob should match the ones you want to keep?   *-*" - "*" - "*.zip
<Neytiri> so just do find . -type f -name "*-*" - "*" - "*.zip" -exec cp -it /NameFail {} +
<geirha> Neytiri: No that was a glob for the shell
<Neytiri> ????
<Neytiri> im lost
<geirha> And I'm confused. I thought those where the files that were named correctly
<Neytiri> im not familiar with the glob concept
<Neytiri> those are, i want the ones that are NOT fitting that
<geirha> well the same pattern for find will be  -name "*-* - * - *.zip"
<geirha> In globs, * is a wildcard matching zero or more of any characters
<ap> hi
<davcri> hi ! I had just installed ubuntu 15.10 on a Skylake CPU. What's the best way to update kernel and graphic stack (for intel integrated gpu)?
<baizon> davcri: just stay were you are
<baizon> davcri: you dont have to do anything
<arash> !vpn | arash
<ubottu> arash, please see my private message
<davcri> baizon, i read on phoronix that at least 4.3 kernel should be used for full skylake support
<baizon> davcri: then wait until 16.04 which will be released in a month, then you will have 4.4 kernel
<davcri> baizon, ok thank you :) just in case: the best way to install other kernels in Ubuntu is from kernel-ppa mainline? ?
<baizon> davcri: for non-LTS yes
<Shai-Tan> device not accepting address 101, error -71
<Shai-Tan> is this a good error?
<baizon> Shai-Tan: well, we have no context, so its hard to tell
<Shai-Tan> usb 2-1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device
<PacoSmithereens> Does anyone know of a fix for the network error you get in KDE when you go to explore/add new themes, window decorations, etc.?
<baizon> PacoSmithereens: ask on #kubuntu
<PacoSmithereens> I did; no reply or activity in there for hours.
<PacoSmithereens> Still waiting on 'em.
<baizon> PacoSmithereens: its 9AM here in europe, so i would guess it will take some time, also its weekend
<PacoSmithereens> Gotcha; forgot about that.
<PacoSmithereens> No rush, just figured I'd ask in here if anyone knew.
<baizon> PacoSmithereens: cant help sorry, don't use KDE at all
<indifferent3700> Before you join the future of IRC, you must prove yourself worthy. !flag. This conversation may be monitored.
<C0r3> I did sudo apt-get upgrade yet the 'Software Updater' is popping up saying 65.8MB  will be downloaded.
<EriC^^> C0r3: you need to run dist-upgrade to update the kernels too and other stuff
<apatters> How can I make a command run only when a specific X session in /usr/share/xsessions starts?
<C0r3> EriC^^: Will that will upgrade my OS from 14.04 to 15.10??
<EriC^^> C0r3: no, just the kernel and some software maybe
<C0r3> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> C0r3: no problem
<Thorax2015> Im sorry. I have tried and tried. But Unity is terrible. Just completely illogical in most ways
<Myrtti_> ok
<Thorax2015> Well in the past ive always just written it off as everyone else said it was just bad. But this time ive tried to stick with it.
<Thorax2015> But even basic usability is just rubbish
<apatters> Actually, better question: how can I run a command after Gnome has been started from a particular x session? I don't want it to run every time Gnome starts, just if I launch this certain x session. (The command is xmonad --replace)
<yoylo> hallo
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I tried cat /var/log/syslog | grep DHCPREQUEST and found out that the wireless device is requesting an IP every 5 minutes approximately ... and I'm being told that is not normal, are there any suggestion for fixing this issues?
<yoylo> wtf
<Neytiri> so does this ever end find . -type f -name "*.zip" -exec cp -it /newfiles {} +    i ran it and i am starting to get a lot of do you wnat to overwright existing file
<jarnos> I have two Ubuntu one usernames with different email address. Is that a problem?
<cfhowlett> no
<Thorax2015> Is there an expected release date for 16.04?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Thorax2015
<ubottu> Thorax2015: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jarnos> cfhowlett, I would like to remove the other one anyway. It is confusing to have too. I am not sure, if they refer to same related accounts.
<jarnos> ^connect
<cfhowlett> jarnos, you can delete an ubuntu one account.  login and see the optionx
<cfhowlett> *options*
<minimec> Thorax2015: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Desetude> Hello
<Desetude> Can anyone help with my failing attempt to dual boot ubuntu 15.10 with windows 10?
<EriC^^> Desetude: what's the problem?
<Desetude> EriC^^ Well, my PC boots straight to Windows and not GRUB, eveb when holding shift. I think it may be a problem with my disk as I wanted ubuntu to be installed onto my SSD but it looks like a bit of it was installed on to my harddrive (there's a folder on it called efi). Here's the boot info summary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371061/ I can boot to ubuntu also, as I can use the USB stick I used to install ubuntu to bring up grub.
<Desetude> And if I try to boot to hard drive it wants me to reinstall ubuntu
<Thorax2015> cfhowlett, How did that help? XD
<ikonia> what do you mean it wants you to reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> it either boots or it doens't
<ikonia> doesn't
<EriC^^> Desetude: is it an hp laptop?
<andrey_utkin> I have installed selinux on my host system, and now I cannot update my Ubuntu Trusty chroot, the update fails with "cannot get security labeling handle: No such file or directory". Any hint how to overcome this?
<Tin_man> Desetude: what happens when you hit the F12 key at boot?
<baizon> andrey_utkin: why did you install selinux? ubuntu is using apparmor already
<varazir> Hello, I'm running ubuntu server on a ESXi host and I have extended the hdd. I read something after kernel 2.6 I can resize without booting to a liveCD that's correct ?
<varazir> I tried sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1  but the system said The filesystem is already 2621440 (4k) blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<EriC^^> varazir: did you resize the partition? not sure about live resizing i think just lvm can do that?
<varazir> EriC^^: no I haven't done that, okay live cd that is then
<nikolay> 7
<Desetude> EriC: Custom PC
<Desetude> EriC^^: Custom PC
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok, boot the live ubuntu usb
<Desetude> One second, I will bring this irc on my tablet so I can talk on it and be in this irc at the same time
<EriC^^> ok
<arash> Anybody knows the google repository url?
<Desetude> Hello
<EriC^^> hi
<Desetude> OK, so i should boot onto usb stick i used to install, ccorrect?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Neytiri> so does this ever end find . -type f -name "*.zip" -exec cp -it /newfiles {} +    i ran it and i am starting to get a lot of do you want to over wright existing file, i don't want to end up endlissly filling my arrays
<netphreak> Hello, guys!
<Desetude> Wait wut
<andrey_utkin> baizon: i didn't install selinux on ubuntu. I installed that on gentoo.
<Desetude> So if i choose a boot device i can see ubuntu on there(my actual one) so thats strange i didnt see before. But i dont see that option whencchanging boot order
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok choose the ubuntu install
<EriC^^> ( boot your actual install )
<Desetude> But it looks like it works there
<netphreak> How are updates to Snappy Ubuntu handled? - automatically installed or - or do these require manual user intervention?
<Desetude> Just isnt seen by boot priority list
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok, boot it, let me know when it boots
<Desetude> Ok ive got it to boot up into grub
<Desetude> But how do i delete the secondary ubuntu on my hard drive?
<Desetude> Can i just delete the efi file?
<EriC^^> what secondary ubuntu?
<EriC^^> are you booting the actual ubuntu on your hdd right now?
<Desetude> On my ssd
<Desetude> I had to also change operating system in bios
<Desetude> Change boot manager*
<EriC^^> ok, so it's booting by itself now or you have to enter a menu etc ?
<Desetude> But now i need to delete the extra ubuntu installation on my secondary harddrive
<Desetude> I enter grub menu
<Desetude> And ubuntu loads properly
<Desetude> With my login and settings
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<EriC^^> Desetude: so you turn on the pc, you get grub straight away
<Desetude> Well motherboard splashscreen then it
<EriC^^> ok
<Desetude> Eric what is that command meant to do?
<EriC^^> show the disks and partition tables
<Desetude> It saids could not start device for me no such file or directory
<EriC^^> and paste them online and give a link
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l
<Desetude> Stat device*
<EriC^^> try sudo lsblk -f
<Desetude> It wont ley me do that straight line symbol
<Desetude> Thats strange
<EriC^^> it should be next to enter
<Desetude> Oh my keyboard layout is american instead of uk
<Desetude> Ill change that later
<EriC^^> settings > text entry
<Desetude> Termbin.com/jvmc
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok, it looks like you have 1 ubuntu installed
<EriC^^> what do you mean about the secondary ubuntu?
<Desetude> Well in boot menu in mbios it says ubuntu on wdc hdd
<Desetude> I think it is bevause i have an efi folder in there
<Desetude> With ubuntu things
<Desetude> Is it safe to delete it?
<EriC^^> Desetude: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Desetude> termbin.com/j8aa
<Desetude> It looks like there is two ubuntu ones
<Desetude> 1 on hard drive (disk #1) and 1 on ssd (disk #2)
<Desetude> I only want one on ssd (disk #2)
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i think it's the boot0007 entry
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<karrot> what is the easiest way make it so my computer will automount an sdcard on startup
<EriC^^> it's kind of odd it put the stuff there too though, usually it's supposed to only use fat32 efi partitions
<EriC^^> Desetude: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> Desetude: it's kind of odd it put the stuff there too though, usually it's supposed to only use fat32 efi partitions
<EriC^^> karrot: /etc/fstab
<Desetude> K
<EriC^^> !fstab | karrot
<ubottu> karrot: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Desetude> Mount is denied because ntfs volume is already exclusively opened
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> Desetude: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<karrot> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> Desetude: sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> karrot: np
<Desetude> xyfb termbin code
<karrot> is it possible to change really basic commands like mv with something else I prefer, like an rsync command?  I don't want to really mess anything up
<EriC^^> Desetude: sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> karrot, possible.  just unwise.
<Desetude> Just did that erric
<EriC^^> karrot: yeah, using alias, alias mv='mv -i' for instance
<Desetude> termbin.com/xyfb
<EriC^^> Desetude: oh, sorry i meant cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<karrot> I figured I could make an alias, I'm just a little worried of making some bad choices
<Desetude> Termbin.com/86xs
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok, looks good
<EriC^^> Desetude: ok so the ntfs is mounted right now i guess
<Desetude> So how could i rremove that 2nd boot device
<Desetude> Boot option i mean
<EriC^^> Desetude: first remove the entry using sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0007
<EriC^^> Desetude: then go to /media/<user>/..../EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^^> if there's an efi/ubuntu dir there with grubx64.efi shimx64.efi and a couple other files delete the ubuntu dir
<Desetude> Done
<Desetude> Bacl
<Desetude> What now eric?
<EriC^^> Desetude: that's it
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<Desetude> Should i delete efi folder on hard drive?
<Desetude> Or can i even
<EriC^^> on the ntfs yeah
<EriC^^> Desetude: then go to /media/<user>/..../EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^^> if there's an efi/ubuntu dir there with grubx64.efi shimx64.efi and a couple other files delete the ubuntu dir
<Desetude> Do u mean then delete in hard drive pretty sure i shouldnt delete ssd one
<Desetude> Ah
<Desetude> The hard drive shows there
<EriC^^> yeah
<Desetude> What about the boot dir
<Desetude> With bootx64
<EriC^^> that's windows stuff
<Desetude> And bootx64.efi.grb
<EriC^^> oh, those are from boot-repair i'd guess
<EriC^^> what's on the ntfs? just data?
<Desetude> Ntfs?
<EriC^^> the hdd
<Desetude> Only games atm
<Desetude> But will be putting other large pieces of data
<EriC^^> ok, if there's no operating system there you could delete the efi dir there with boot
<Desetude> Ok
<Desetude> Ill try rebooting now
<Desetude> Hope for the best
<EriC^^> windows used to boot fine by itself before right?
<EriC^^> ok
<Desetude> Yes
<EriC^^> ok
<Desetude> Woo
<Desetude> All works
<EriC^^> cool
<Desetude> Also, do you know why the screen display settings isnt opening
<Desetude> It has loading cursor butndoesnt open
<EriC^^> settings > display ?
<Desetude> Because i want to extend monitors isnt of duplicate
<Desetude> Instead of*
<EriC^^> Desetude: try opening a terminal and type unity-control-center display
<Desetude> Hello
<Desetude> Erm
<lyze> Hey
<Desetude> hastebin.com/puzudawoxe.css
<Desetude> When trying to do unity-control-center display eric
<EriC^^> Desetude: http://askubuntu.com/questions/637373/unable-to-edit-display-settings-in-15-04
<EriC^^> Desetude: do you have an amd or nvidia?
<Desetude> Nvidia
<Desetude> I have drivers in windows do i need to manage these seperately?
<EriC^^> yeah windows drivers and ubuntu drivers aren't used by eachother
<EriC^^> Desetude: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<Desetude> Darn
<Desetude> termbin.com/bpxc
<Desetude> Ive download latest driver, do i just need to run the .run file?
<Desetude> It saids i appear to be running an x server
<hicoleri> Can anyone tell me what terminal emulator this is? : http://tinyurl.com/h3ozwfw
<baizon> hicoleri: its no terminal emulator, its https://i3wm.org/
<lyze> Ohh that one looks gorgeous :O
<hicoleri> baizon: Yeah, but whats the term emu inside it?
<EriC^^> Desetude: type dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<EriC^^> Desetude: type dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<hicoleri> with those triangular "word edges"
<de-facto> does anyone know of a .deb source package for fonts-roboto-mono ?
<floka> how to mount a drive and be able to use it write directories, files without superuser?
<de-facto> i found this but cant locate the sources for it https://bintray.com/cublinux/deb/fonts-roboto-extra/view
<baizon> floka: you need to be in the right group
<lyze> hicoleri, ohh that's a oh-my-zsh theme
<lyze> hicoleri, https://gist.github.com/agnoster/3712874 probably that one
<hicoleri> term emus can have themes? Didnt know that.
<lyze> hicoleri, that's more like the shell itself. … zsh specifically :)
<floka> if I plug my usb drive it mount it automatically and I can use fine.But If I do that on other hard drive it requires root to write to the mounted new drive
<floka> why is that?
<hicoleri> oh
<lyze> hicoleri, install link if you want to ;) https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh
<floka> any fix to that?
<hicoleri> kay
<Desetude> EriC^^: 'use netcat"
<EriC^^> Desetude: try again
<Desetude> Same again
<Desetude> Got it working
<Desetude> Thanks a lot for all of this eric
<hypermist> MI MI MI MI MI MI MI ONLY MI MI MI MI SEXY MI MI MI
<EriC^^> Desetude: no problem
<hypermist> whoops
<hypermist> tottally got the wrong channel there
<EriC^^> hypermist: :D
<hypermist> *moves along*
<Desetude> So time to customize ubuntu!
<EriC^^> Desetude: you installed the driver from nvidia's site?
<hypermist> if you wonder why i said that EriC^^ ;D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAgSqpg9W2Ua (offtopic)
<Desetude> EriC^^: did it through ubuntu driver manager and it worked
<EriC^^> hypermist: :D
<EriC^^> Desetude: ah, great
<codepython777> anyone using 16.04 yet? which iso?
<cfhowlett> codepython777, discuss in #ubuntu+1
<hypermist> My ubuntu pc in the spare rooms does like Nothing all day everyday
<hypermist> apart from eat the powaah
<mohammad> hello
<Guest17347> what is the alternative program for photoshop in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> gimp comes to mind Guest17347
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<metrixx> hey
<metrixx> i did dist-upgrade on ubuntu 14.04 and it seems still 14.04
<metrixx> shouldn't it be 15.10 or whatever_
<cfhowlett> Metr
<cfhowlett> nope
<Guest17347> i want to transparent a part of image is gimp suit for this?
<metrixx> then what did it upgrade :|
<cfhowlett> metrixx, do-release-upgrade if you want to move up.  learn your commands
<cfhowlett> Guest17347, yes
<karmelis> hello.
<karmelis> anyone here running ricochet?
<metrixx> cfhowlett, No new release found
<metrixx> but i have 14.04 still...
<cfhowlett> metrixx, then your software settings are set to LTS only , i.e. 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04
<metrixx> hmm
<metrixx> -d will solve then
<cfhowlett> no!
<metrixx> :(
<cfhowlett> unless you really want to install an unsupported, in development unfinished unrelease
<metrixx> i want
<metrixx> i want it
<cfhowlett> on your head then ...
<metrixx> i never trusted an operating system in my life. i always have backup
<Tammyton> I installed Ubuntu this morning and one of my monitors aren't showing the correct resolution. Can someone help please?
<karmelis> Tammyton: Have you put in a request on the official forum?
<Tammyton> no
<Tammyton> I guess I'll go do that
<k1l> Tammyton: what video card is it?
<karmelis> We have a new LTS release slated for April.
<KiazakiVagyok> hello
<Tammyton> k1l It's an nvidia graphics card
<k1l> Tammyton: ok, did you install a driver? where did you get that driver from?
<floka> Do you guys know how ubuntu mounts usb hard drives?After the mount is done regular user can write to them
<floka> how is that done
<KiazakiVagyok> what type of nvidia card?
<k1l> floka: gvfs is used by the nautilus file explorer
<Tammyton> k1l earlier I installed a binary driver using additional drivers but that one didn't work. I'm currently using the x.org driver
<Tammyton> I've also tried making a 10-monitor.conf and rebooting which didn't work
<k1l> Tammyton: ok, so what card is it exactly? "lspci" will tell
<jushur> floka: man udisks , man udisksctl
<Tammyton> k1l geforce gtx 660
<k1l> Tammyton: which ubuntu exactly?
<KiazakiVagyok> Tammyton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240996
<Tammyton> 15.10
<k1l> Tammyton: that should not be an issue at all to run the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo
<Tammyton> k1l I'll try again. I used the proprietary tested one last time. Does that sound like the correct one?
<k1l> thich number is it?
<Tammyton> version 352.63 from nvidia-352
<k1l> that should work with your card.
<Tammyton> k1l cheers I'll try it again I guess
<Terens> hello
<Terens> I am trying to install ubuntu on a windows laptop
<Desetude> EriC^^: sorry to be annoying but attempted to install ubuntu gnome, arc theme and numix icons but now my background is black, cant right click desktop, cant change wallpaper and some parts are still default
<Terens> However when I choose something else I dont get any option for resizing like the guide.
<EriC^^> Desetude: how did you install the themes? unity-tweak-tool?
<Desetude> Actually its all showing nvm that but still black wallpaper
<Desetude> I installed through tweak tool yes
<Desetude> Oh it works now
<Desetude> Had to sett backgrounds to active on gnome thats a stupid setting
<Tammyton> k1l Installed that driver again but still no luck
<k1l> what exactly is not working?
<Tammyton> In display settings it's not showing all of my resolutions for my second monitor
<Tammyton> connected with DVI. When I go into screen display it says "unknown display"
<k1l> any adapters on that cable?
<Tammyton> a dvi to vga adapter
<k1l> yes, adapters are known to make issues.
<Tammyton> oh
<k1l> maybe you need to force the edid then. but i am not to familiar with that
<jushur> did you have a forced edid config that is not working after upgrade?
<Lorne_> Hey all...I'm running my OS from a small partition, and keep running out of drive space...(laptop) - is there a quick/easy way to tell the system to use external drive for all apps and overflow?
<Tammyton> thanks I'll have a look online
<Tammyton> jushur it's a new install of ubuntu
<jushur> Tammyton: i see. anyhow if you use a converter of any kind, the card most likely does not read the edid info correctly.
<Pepe> Hello guys. I have problem. I bought Odroid-C2, everything it's ok. But I install Ubuntu on it, but lsusb shows nothing. What can I do?
<Tammyton> jushur alright, just having a look online to see if there's a manual way to do it instead
<MonkeyDust> Pepe  is that ARM? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-arm
<Pepe> Yes, it's ARM. I will try it there too
<Lorne_> ...can anyone pick up my question?  (sorry...don't mean to nag.... :P  )
<MonkeyDust> Lorne_  simply repeat it every 15 minutes or so, by hitting the up arrow
<Lorne_> Hey all...I'm running my OS from a small partition, and keep running out of drive space...(laptop) - is there a quick/easy way to tell the system to use external drive for all apps and overflow?
<BluesKaj> Lorne_, periodically run, sudo apt autoremove and sudo apt autoclean will keep your / from becoming too full
<BluesKaj> Lorne_,  how large is the partition?
<Lorne_> BluesKaj thanks - yeah, did that for the last update...15G (split between Files and swap)
<Lorne_> BluesKaj The laptop is my "work" win system...I created a small partition to have a personal comp there too
<Pepe> MonkeyDust I made there question, but noone responds. I dont know what to do. Because at it seems I am the only one who have this issue. And I dont know how to solve it, maybe reinstall it again?
<jushur> Tammyton: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3571/~/managing-a-display-edid-on-linux
<Tammyton> jushur: Thanks, I've actually just been in nvidia-settings but the option to acquire edid is greyed out
<Tammyton> The monitor is also showing as CRT rather than DFP, if that makes any different
<jushur> Tammyton: the monitor has dvi connector?
<Tammyton> jushur: The monitor only has a vga connecter. So I have a dvi to vga adapter plugged into the back of my computer
<Tammyton> my computer doesn't have a vga port
<BluesKaj> Tammyton, if you have a flat panel monitor why are you using the vga input?
<jushur> Tammyton: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/get-edid.1.html
<Tammyton> what do you mean blueskaj?
<Tammyton> I'll give that a try jushur
<BluesKaj> whynot dvi>dvi
<Tammyton> because my monitor doesn't have a dvi port
<Tammyton> it does have a HDMI port though, so I'll quickly try the thing jushur sent to see if I can get the edid info
<jushur> use the hdmi to extract the info maybe
<sancho_panza> hi, my network indicator disappeared from the task bar, i'm using ubuntu studio with xfce (i think is default?)
<sancho_panza> what can i do to repristinate?
<jushur> id advice to use the hdmi port actually.
<MonkeyDust> Pepe  yes, it's new technology, you're kind of a pioneer, i guess
<Pepe> :D yeah but everyone who has Odroid-C2 have working lsusb but I didnt XD
<Tammyton> jushur I would but my computer only has 1 hdmi port which I'm using for a different monitor
<Lorne_> Hey all...I'm running my OS from a small partition, and keep running out of drive space...(laptop) - is there a quick/easy way to tell the system to use external drive for all apps and overflow?
<Tammyton> maybe I just need to get a different monitor someday
<ioria> Tammyton, have you tried installing mesa-utils   ?
<Tammyton> no
<BluesKaj> Tammyton, then buy a dvi>hdmi cable, it will solve your issue
<Tammyton> ohh, I didn't even think of that
<BluesKaj> I use on e here, works fin Tammyton
<BluesKaj> fine
<jushur> Tammyton: use the hdmi to extract the edid info then
<guest2479> how can i create a live usb multiboot from ubuntu?
<Tammyton> BlueKaj thanks, I'll do that once I have a chance to buy one
<Tammyton> jushur how do I install the get-edid thing from the link you gave me?
<MonkeyDust> guest2479  multisystem can do that ... it's a 3rd party app, not in the repos
<ioria> Lorne_, when you install ubuntu  you can choose where to install partitions ... so you could put /var /usr /lib and /home on your external drive
<MonkeyDust> guest2479  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<guest2479> MonkeyDust,are there any utility I can download from ubuntu software center?
<MonkeyDust> guest2479  not for multiboot
<guest2479> MonkeyDust, and for single live usb?
<MonkeyDust> guest2479  there's unetbooting (what i use) and startup disk creator
<guest2479> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<zhxk82> hello, what will happen when cron jobs excute last longer than period scheduled? miss or duplicate instance?
<jushur> Tammyton: sudo apt-get install read-edid
<Tammyton> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1 (wily), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<jushur> Tammyton: first line on the page i linked you says "provided by:packagename" xD
<zhxk82> i mean when * * * * * * sleep(999999);other_job installed into cron, will muliti instances in memory after minutes later?
<Tammyton> jushur sorry xD this is my first time using linux lol
<Tammyton> Alright, I've got the edid. Does that need to go inside a conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<jushur> Tammyton: read the link i gave with nvidia-settings
<hmir_> Question that I have been unable ot find an answer to. I want to use ubuntu to create a bootable USB flash drive with windows 7 and I want to do it with a GPT partition. Possible>
<Tammyton> jushur oh yeah, thanks.
<jushur> Tammyton: and document what you do, on paper.
<MonkeyDust> hmir_  can win7 be made bootable?
<BluesKaj> don't think windows has ever had a bootable live media version
<hmir_> it doesn
<hmir_> t
<MonkeyDust> hmir_  then your question makes no sense
 * BluesKaj wonders why no windows gurus/devs ever created one
<elite> I use ubuntu on my EliteBook 850 and I like to increase the touchpad speed. Under System Setings -> Mouse and Touchpad I set the max. For me it is to slow
<elite> I installed 15.10
<Tammyton> jushur: If I try to run any commands from nvidia-xconfig it says "unable to locate/open X configuration file"
<Tammyton> and to add the directory containing xorg-server.pc to an environment variable
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: because most installations and licences are OEMs, for a particular combination of hardware
<ioria> Tammyton, https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2014/01/13/edid-revisted/
<BluesKaj> Myrtti, OEMs I get, but for a particular combination of hardware?
<jushur> Tammyton: sorry, cant help with that. i dont actually use the binary nvidia blob my self.
<Tammyton> ioria thanks
<Tammyton> oh alright, thanks anyway
<h4k1m> hello
<minimec> elite: Maybe you can increase the spped with dconf-editor... Look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/254847/how-do-i-adjust-the-pointer-speed-and-scrolling-speed-of-a-trackpad
<h4k1m> I have a 'bluetoothd: Permission denied' in my /var/log/syslog when I try to connect via bluetooth to my wireless speaker
<jushur> Tammyton: looks like the solution in the link ioria linked should be what you need.
<h4k1m> although it used to work just a day ago
<h4k1m> any workaround to this problem?
<MonkeyDust> h4k1m  install blueman
<ioria> Tammyton,  if mesa-utils does not solve the issue , you'll need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf   .....
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: I installed it I had the same issue (no connection)
<h4k1m> I meant failed connection
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: should I remove what's installed now, before installing blueman?
<Tammyton> ioria sorry but where do I find mesa-utils?
<ioria> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Tammyton> thanks
<elite> minimec:I tryed dconf-editor yet. But I do not have the touchpad entry under org -> gnome -> settings-daemon -> peripherals   ???
<ioria> Tammyton,  you'll need reboot
<jushur> ioria: thanks for that link, it fixed an issue i had here with a 4K monitor.
<ioria> jushur, ^_^
<minimec> elite: I have seen that on one of my laptops. So I guess the touchpad is recognized as normal mouse (that would explain the acceleration problem. Maybe you can configure the driver or just try to increase acceleration for the mouse.
<h4k1m> the issue Im facing is with bluetoothd not the manager
<Tammyton> about to reboot, fingers crossed lol
<Tammyton> it didn't work, but I'm fairly sure I've done something wrong
<sancho_panza>  hi everybody! my network indicator disappeared from the status bar, what can i do?
<ioria> Tammyton,  in terminal run  glxinfo | grep render    and after      glxgears
<Tammyton> Yep, just done that
<ioria> Tammyton,  can you paste the first output ?
<jushur> sancho_panza: ask the guys running xfce? #xubuntu
<Tammyton> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/15372868/
<sancho_panza> jushur, ty
<elite> minimec: The accelaration of the mouse is too set to max. When I do a cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i synaptics I get [    23.900] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75
<elite> So i guess I have to increase this value
<ioria> Tammyton,   if still not working,  go through the link posted before ( https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/adventures-in-resolving-missing-edid-monitor-data/ ), you need to create a xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Tammyton> yup I've got one in there and added a monitor section
<Tammyton> That's what I've just done. I wasn't sure how to do the mesa-utils thing
<ioria> Tammyton,   sorry, this https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2014/01/13/edid-revisted/
<minimec> elite: exactly. Maybe you can try to do that with xinput too. See here... http://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration
<Tammyton> ioria maybe this helps a bit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15372914/
<Tammyton> perhaps I added something in there wrong?
<elite> minimec: I tryed to set synclient MaxSpeed=100
<elite>  the original value is 1.75 but there is no difference
<minimec> elite: I would try something like 2.25 or so. 100 seems to be out of range.
<elite> minimec: It was not the MaxSpeed I set up now the MinSpeed from 1 to 3 and it works
<ioria> Tammyton,   i think you just need a Section "Monitor" with the correct Modeline ... you can backup that file, create a new one following the the link posted above
<Pepe> lsusb  wont work? It didnt shows anything. What can I do?
<utsav> hello there, i am having problem booting ubuntu, it says "error: file '/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-44-generic' not found
<Tammyton> ioria thanks, will do
<elite> Now I like to increase the speed of the TrackPoint
<utsav> Error : you need to load the kernel first
<utsav> I tried googlling as well
<ioria> Tammyton,   good luck
<utsav> But couldn't find the solution
<utsav> Can anybody help here !! my ubuntu version is 14.04
<MonkeyDust> utsav  how did you try to install, dvd/usb? is this your first installation?
<minimec> elite: cool
<MonkeyDust> utsav  and where did you find the iso
<utsav> @MonkeyDust via USB
<utsav> from the official ubuntu website
<utsav> Actually i was fixing dependencies on ubuntu
<utsav> when this problem occurred
<utsav> I was following a blog, which went wrong and came up this way
<MonkeyDust> utsav  always make sure you have backups
<utsav> @MonkeyDUst
<utsav> Any way bro ?
<MonkeyDust> utsav  undo what you did, following the blog, then backup
<MonkeyDust> and ask here
<elite> minimec: Thanks for your input. Maybe you have an idea for the trackpoint
<novice> hello anyone willing to help?
<utsav> I just want to backup my mysql databases
<minimec> elite: On my lenovo ThinkPad, the trackpoint has its own ID. If that is the case for your device too, you should be able to configure it with "xinput --set-prop"
<elite> minimec: xinput list
<elite> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<elite> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<elite> ⎜   ↳ PS/2 Generic Mouse                      	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<elite> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<elite> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<MonkeyDust> elite  next time, use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<elite> MonkeyDust: Sure
<floka> can you please help me how to mount a file and use it witout being root?
<floka> Could you please
<MonkeyDust> floka  you mount a device to a folder, you don't mount files
<floka> you can mount files.images
<floka> I have one mounted but it needs route
<floka> root
<floka> I can not use it with roo
<floka> root
<bipul> floka, What you wants to mount?
<floka> I already mounted a image file
<bipul> ok, so where is the problem?
<floka> but I want to be able to write on the newly mounted image file as a regular user
<floka> so i guess I must be able to mount it as a regular user
<floka> dont know
<floka> see, when I plug usb pen drive ubuntu mounts it and regular user can write to iy
<samad> llo
<samad> hello
<bipul> Yes, then we can access it.
<floka> however when I mount my own partitions of my my system drive I must be root in order to use them
<floka> how to avoid that
<bipul> floka, Yes.
<minimec> elite: Maybe try to configure the PS/2 Generic Mouse?
<bipul> set the permission.
<tonyt> mkdir ~/img
<tonyt> mount -t udf filename.img ~/img -o loop
<bipul> set the permission or add your self to that group.
<floka> tonyt: if I mount your way only root will be able to wite to that disk
<floka> explain if you know why usb drives mounting works without adding myself to any groups and without setting any permissions
<sevenup__> because it's udev who mounts
<sevenup__> and it sets uid for your user
<floka> how to make that udev mount my file.img
<sevenup__> not sure, editing /etc/fstab?
<sevenup__> better wait for a best answer
<floka> ok
<nomic> yeah - usb auto mounts
<Tammyton> Got it working! :)
<fuzzybear3965> Which folders are tmpfs in Ubuntu?
<fuzzybear3965> How do I figure out which ones are tmpfs?
<Armony> hi
<MonkeyDust> Pepe  you should specify that it's on Odroid / ARM
<Pepe> ok, its solved now
<guest-SpVOAo> Windows7
<minimec> fuzzybear3965: /dev/shm is a standard /tmpfs on unix like systems I think. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/what-is-devshm-and-its-practical-usage.html
<minimec> fuzzybear3965: On newer systems /dev/shm is a link to /run/shm ...
<fuzzybear3965> minimec, That makes sense.
<fuzzybear3965> The easiest way to identify all tmpfs directories seems to be `df -lh`.
<fuzzybear3965> *`df`.
<codythefox> hi
<codythefox> hello?
<codythefox> is anyone there?
<rashivar> i am here
<codythefox> Oh, okay
<codythefox> hi
<rashivar> hello
<codythefox> how're you?
<ouroumov> !ot | codythefox
<ubottu> codythefox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<apatters> quit
<codythefox> rash?
<BluesKaj> ouroumov, just how someone is, is not an offense
<BluesKaj> codythefox, do you have an ubuntu support question
<virtuosoj> I have a certain app that won't show up in dash when I search it
<ren0v0> Hi, all of a sudden my speakers are crackling when computer is under more load, how would i go about diagnosing the issue?
<virtuosoj> is there a way to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> virtuosoj  make sure it's in /usr/share/applications/
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, crackling ? clipping ?, overdriving can cause that when those little amps run out of power.
<virtuosoj> there's a shortcut/icon already in usr/share/applications
<virtuosoj> but it leads to usr/games/crawl-tiles
<virtuosoj> the app in question is Dungeon Crawl tiles version, downloaded fromm software center 15.10
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, I'm using onboard sound, i just bought some Logitech Z533's. I think it was ok a few days ago and now i'm experiencing issues, debating buying a sound card to see if that helps
<ren0v0> and yes, crackling, and hissing when music paused etc
<jannis> hey
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, you have one volume ctrl turned up in the chain but the input volume might be too low so you're amplifying the noise as well so you signal to noise is poor
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, open alsamixer in the terminal and turn up the Master,PCM and Front
<ren0v0> BluesKaj,  they are all on max :(
<ren0v0> sounds is actually very bad, there is a sub in my setup and there is virtually no output to it
<a10194> good day
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, check your cable connection to the computer and make sure your mics are turned off if you have any
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, no MIC, cable is fine
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, usually the sub has the speaker connections, is this the setup you have
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, yea
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, check the volume ctls on the speakers/sub, just stating the obvious , but I have to
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, it has a remote control, thats what i'm using to control volume
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, as i say the sub is literally like its not there
<ren0v0> this is on top of the crackling, but i'd love to know if its ubuntu/driver related before sending it back
<BluesKaj> maybe you could ask a freind to check your speakers on his computer, ren
<BluesKaj> ren0v0,^
<ren0v0> hehe no so ideal no :P
<ren0v0> i'm really looking here to find out more about sound on ubuntu, if there is anything i can check/monitor
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, I doubt very much if it's the driver
<ren0v0> i just feel something isn't right since i upgraded to 15.10. i have an old logitech system that i was using before and that was just great
<justAnotherNick> question: why does "os-prober" detect my debian installation (with missing grub configs), but not ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> you have something not setup correctly or the speakers are either defective or they are pickinging RF interference from a device nearby
<BluesKaj> ren0v0,^
<BluesKaj> ren0v0, does the sub have a master volume ctrl on it ? If so crank it up
<ren0v0> nope
<BluesKaj> a remote vol ctl cant make the volume louder then the master
<BluesKaj> than
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, i can only turn it to 50-60%
<ren0v0> without blowing my eardrums
<BluesKaj> leave it at 50-60% then turn it down with the remote
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, just connected speakers to my old sub and remote, completely different levels, so maybe the new setup is faulty
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, i was talking about remote, i always use source at 100%
<BluesKaj> most amplifiers will peak  over 100% of out put power at 50% on the volume ctrl
<ren0v0> BluesKaj, i'm not sure at all what you're suggesting
<ren0v0> and not sure what difference it will make to the issue tierh
<BluesKaj> signal to noise , if you bring the imaster volume up too high you amplify the noise floor as well
<marus> http://paste.debian.net/414819/ can any one tell me what's wrong with my source.list?
<BluesKaj> marus, google chrome puts a plugin into your sourceslist.d , like a ppa , but for some reason it doesn't update ...perhaps installing a neewr version tof the browser will fix your issue which really cna be ignored if your browser works ok
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling mistakes, but you get my drift I hope, marus
<marus> BluesKaj:thanks a lot :-)
<ioria> marus, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<marus> ioria: nice one thanks
<ioria> marus, you're welcome
<bodom> Hi there! My audio stopped working with apparent no reason, could anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | bodom
<ubottu> bodom: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bodom> lotuspsychje: thank you. Following the troubleshotting guide, step 2. I can play sound as root but not as normal user. What does it mean?
<bodom> (adding my user to the "audio" group doesn't change anything)
<lotuspsychje> bodom: try to create another user and test sound from there, maybe it got borked on current user
<son-goku> hello
<son-goku> hi
<son-goku> anyone available?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | son-goku
<ubottu> son-goku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<son-goku> I recently tried to configure Plex media server on my ubuntu. Plex was finally able to display the folder containing media files. But after shut down my Ubuntu boots to Emergency mode. What I did was put the Ubuntu Live USB and then as a root user commented out the changes in the fstab that i made earlier while configuring Plex. Now Ubuntu boots no
<son-goku> rmally again. But is there any way I can configure plex and boot normally next time I shut down. I must have messed up something in the fstab :P
<MonkeyDust> !find plex
<ubottu> Found: libio-multiplex-perl, perl-modules, gambas3-gb-complex, libghc-storable-complex-dev, libghc-storable-complex-prof, libmplex2-2.1-0, libplexus-active-collections-java, libplexus-active-collections-java-doc, libplexus-ant-factory-java, libplexus-archiver-java (and 48 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plex&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> son-goku  is that on a raspberry pi?
<son-goku> MonkeyDust :/ my HP laptop doesn't have raspberry pi
<son-goku> i followed these instructions from askubuntu forum to configure the fstab : https://dpaste.de/jkfS
<MonkeyDust> son-goku  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<son-goku> ok
<vdevnull> Hi people
<vdevnull> how do i show all usb connected?
<EriC^^> vdevnull: lsusb and sudo parted -l
<nullius> lsusb vdevnull
<vdevnull> shiiiiiiiiit
<vdevnull> my usb dongle seems not support linux
<vdevnull> only .exe files in there
<thecyclone> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<minimec> vdevnull: You might have to ad some firmware file.
<hyperturbo> Particle acceleration using citywide wifi device*ashland, or  Http://magizian.net:8080
<brunchbb> Is it possible to modify /etc/shadow and change your password?
<daftykins> brunchbb: what are you really trying to do?
<daftykins> if you want to change a password you forgot, boot recovery mode
<brunchbb> just curious
<llutz> brunchbb: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/76313/change-password-of-a-user-in-etc-shadow
<Mizmaar> Ubuntu is not giving option of my maximum display resolution - what to do??
<daftykins> Mizmaar: share /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> it is a log file which can help discover why it isn't using the native resolution
<Mizmaar> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15374789/
<daftykins> Mizmaar: this is 15.10? desktop or laptop?
<Mizmaar> desktop
<Mizmaar> actually it is ubuntu kylin
<Mizmaar> 15.10
<daftykins> Mizmaar: does your monitor support something other than the VGA cable you're using it with?
<daftykins> or rather, does the computer have something newer than VGA to output with, too? :D
<skitoxe> allright boys, i have a question regarding multi-touch on ubuntu mate with synaptic drivers. Is it possible? i can't get it to work no matter which combos i try. Any tips?
<skitoxe> allright boys, i have a question regarding multi-touch on ubuntu mate with synaptic drivers. Is it possible? i can't get it to work no matter which combos i try. Any tips?
<daftykins> don't repeat so soon, be patient
<daftykins> Mizmaar: so?
<skitoxe> daftykins: my bad :(
<Bashing-om> skitoxe: What release ? Driver available ? ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics<-lts-wily> ' ??
<skitoxe> im infuriated atm
<daftykins> ok, but your mood does not mean others should suffer :)
<skitoxe> Bashing-om: mate 15.10 drivers are 1.8.2
<Bashing-om> skitoxe: You could try System icon in upper right of the panel then System Settings ---> Mouse/Touchpad and make sure that the touchpad is on.
<skitoxe> Bashing-om: the touchpad is ok, i cant get it to register 3 or 4 finger drags with touchegg
<skitoxe> Bashing-om: 2 finger scrolling works fine
<Bashing-om> skitoxe: Sorry, no other ideas . Not experienced enough to further advise.
<skitoxe> Bashing-om: allright! Thanks anyway mate!
<jerry_> I am very new.
<jerry_> I am playing with ubuntu studio.
<jerry_> I would like to switch to ubuntu. how do I do this within ubuntu studio??
<daftykins> it's already ubuntu but with a bunch more packages
<skitoxe> jerry_: ubuntu studio is ubuntu
<daftykins> if you want vanilla, just get the actual normal ISO.
<skitoxe> it's only what's pre-installed on it that differs from other distributions
<jerry_> I have it on a USB but when I restart it doesn't boot up with the USB.
<skitoxe> jerry_: you need to enter your bios during setup and change the boot order to boot from usb
<skitoxe> also, make sure the usb is actually a bootable usb and not just an image file copied onto it
<jerry_> thank you, but I have done that. Still boots into Ubuntu Studio
<daftykins> using a one time boot menu is better, adjusting boot order is an amateur approach
<skitoxe> then something is off with the usb, are you sure it is bootable?
<jerry_> I used UUI to make it.
<skitoxe> daftykins: depends on which efi u have, not all allow that operation
<ar> Hi. I have a desktop computer (not a laptop, no "hybrid graphics" or anything like that is involved) with integrated intel graphics and discrete nvidia. ubuntu tries to use the integrated intel graphics despite nvidia drivers being installed. how does one disable the integrated graphics? there's no option for that in bios
<jerry_> again...Please forgive. I'm am very new and just making the switch.
<skitoxe> jerry_: if the bios is set up correctly and the usb is bootable then i dont know why it wouldnt boot. sry mate
<feross_> hello, whats tha name of the bar in the top right where are the indicators?
<skitoxe> feross_: depends on which desktop enviroment you are using
<jerry_> Thank you.
<daftykins> ar: can you share "lspci" in a paste?
<feross_> skitoxe: compiz
<lotuspsychje> feross_: whats it for?
<skitoxe> feross_: thats your window manager, are you using unity =
<skitoxe> ?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: searching new indicators?
<feross_> lotuspsychje: before three days it crash..now i can't click up there and the time and battery usage is the same three days..some times its turn black the howl bar
<feross_> skitoxe: yes 14.04
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  no i got a bug
<lotuspsychje> feross_: installed indicators with a ppa?
<skitoxe> feross_: then i belive it's just refered to as the unity "top panel"
<lotuspsychje> gnome-panel
<ar> daftykins: you don't belive me, do you? http://sprunge.us/MPeV
<feross_> skitoxe: the bar works in gnome and unity
<skitoxe> feross_: then it's gnome-panel
<lotuspsychje> feross_: what kinf of graphics card chipset and driver?
<daftykins> ar: i just prefer to check these things rather than assume - you'd be surprised how easy it is to be led astray.
<daftykins> ar: alright, have you poked around in your BIOS/EFI for a setting to prevent both being enabled at the same time?
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  i don't know i using intel
<ar> daftykins: yes - there's no such setting
<feross_> skitoxe: the first time has come a message somthing with bug and re-load indicator
<lotuspsychje> feross_: do you have a screenshot of the disformed indicator section?
<feross_> sorry for my bad english
<daftykins> ar: and how does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log look? i take it you only have displays attached to the card
<ar> daftykins: there's only the "init display first", where pci-e graphics are selected. grub gets displayed on the screen connected to nvidia graphics.
<feross_> lotuspsychje: yes
<ar> daftykins: it doesn't get updated
<floka> how to mount hard disk ext3 partion as a rw for everybody?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: can you share plz?
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  how?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: imgur, tinypic
<feross_> lotuspsychje: i am noob can you guide me?
<daftykins> ar: the file should show the entire X starting process, so i'd like to see it
<ar> daftykins: really - i need to disable i915. how does one do that on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: well those are picture sharing websites, that can provide you a link to the photo
<ar> on gentoo i just wouldn't compile the driver…
<homa>  hi my friends
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  ok i will give a try
<daftykins> ar: you would blacklist the module - but i still want to see the log.
<Mizmaar> daftykins: sorry...I think it might support HDMI??
<daftykins> Mizmaar: if you have the sockets at both ends it'd be easier to get yourself a cable then - VGA causes no end of trouble
<feross_> lotuspsychje: http://tinypic.com/r/902gic/9
<feross_> when its black
<lotuspsychje> feross_: hmm are you on gnome fallback?
<feross_> yes
<ar> daftykins: too late. blacklisted the i915 module in /etc/modprobe.d/ and updated initramfs. worked
<feross_> lotuspsychje: it happen only with compiz and metacity
<feross_> lotuspsychje: http://tinypic.com/r/w8xsn6/9 this is what i see three days now
<daftykins> ar: well of course it worked :P and not even any thanks eh? crikey you were a bit of a grumpy type.
<feross_> and i can't click at anyof the indicators
<ar> daftykins: thanks
<daftykins> ;)
<lotuspsychje> feross_: ok, what did the bug say after login to gnome fallback?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> 8D
<feross_> i don't realy remember but i remember that i try to click in the option with re-load indicator
<feross_> but nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> feross_: do you have this on unity also?
<feross_> lotuspsychje: no
<feross_> lotuspsychje: when i login with gnome or unity its ok
<feross_> lotuspsychje: its only in metacity and compiz
<lotuspsychje> feross_: maybe re-login into gnome-fallback, and see what error/bug you getting
<lotuspsychje> feross_: might be compiz bug at start
<floka> what is lost+found directory for?
<lotuspsychje> !lost
<ubottu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<feross_> lotuspsychje: nothing happes....i try alot of times
<lotuspsychje> feross_: are you up to date to 14.04.4?
<feross_> lotuspsychje: i unistall fallback and re-install
<feross_> how can i check it?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: lsb_release -a
<k1l> floka: its a folder where files are put that got corrupted and found again by the filesystem
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  yes 14.04.4
<floka> which command does that - finding corrupted files n fs?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: ok great, maybe check your syslog it might spit out some errors
<k1l> floka: fsck
<feross_> lotuspsychje: how can i check it?
<floka> thanks
<lotuspsychje> feross_: there is the logviewer icon, or manually browse to /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> !paste | feross_ you can share it tu us
<ubottu> feross_ you can share it tu us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thor___> hello
<Thor___> whois Drone'
<Thor___> exit
<daftykins> -_-
<k1l> Drone` is one of the channel bots.
<feross_> lotuspsychje: i am looking for 10 march
<daftykins> bit late
<feross_> lotuspsychje: the date that crash
<feross_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15375588/
<feross_> its the day that crash
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> feross_: uname -a please?
<feross_> Linux Len-ideapad-100-15IBYovo 3.19.0-51-generic #58~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:03:27 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> feross_: you should be on 3.13.0-79-generic
<lotuspsychje> feross_: you sure your on 14.04.4?
<feross_> lotuspsychje: i don't know what is that
<feross_> yes
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  i am using some months ubuntu
<barajasfab> hey guys, when I press the super key on my computer, the active window disappears. It doesn't close out though. Has anyone ever run into this before?
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  http://tinypic.com/r/169gmci/9
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.51.50 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lotuspsychje> feross_: did you install 14.04 fresh or upgrade from another version?
<feross_> lotuspsychje:  fresh, i downloaded burnit and install
<feross_> i was using othe (badname) OS
 * daftykins scowls
<zeryx> yo I just installed 15.04 on my second laptop, it seems like there's absolutely no wifi network discovery modules installed at all
<daftykins> 15.04 is EOL so we can't help you with it
<zeryx> is that a new update to 15.04? I seem to remember it working out of the box when I installed it on here
<daftykins> reinstall a supported release such as 15.10
<zeryx> daftykins, 15.10 crashes and doesn't run properly on the other laptop
<MonkeyDust> zeryx   install 14.04 or 15.10, then ask again
<daftykins> then try 16.04
<zeryx> nouveu driver conflict
<daftykins> that's easily remedied.
<zeryx> nomodeset is required to get anywhere at all
<zeryx> and constant freezing / crashing with 15.10
<daftykins> yeah, again... common.
<daftykins> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<zeryx> I'll try reverting to 14.04 in that case if that'll help
<MonkeyDust> zeryx  then try 14.04 ... 15.04 is dead
<daftykins> no help will be provided for a dead release.
<zeryx> I didn't know it was dead, no probs
<daftykins> 14.04.4 media would be wise to download
<zeryx> it's already downloaded thankfully
<daftykins> but i think 16.04 beta would make more sense since we're a month from release
<daftykins> zeryx: yeah but 14.04.4? or earlier...
<lotuspsychje> !bug | feross_ against gnome fallback
<ubottu> feross_ against gnome fallback: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<metrixx> how can i install vxlan module on ubuntu 16.04
<metrixx> or find the necessary package for it
<lotuspsychje> metrixx: #ubuntu+1 plz
<zeryx> I'll try 16.04 and see if I still have the noveau driver conflicts
<daftykins> that can be fixed as i've said 3 times now
<zeryx> daftykins, I know I "fixed" it with blacklisting nouveau & installing bumblebee
<MonkeyDust> zeryx  i'm using 16.04, it's completely stable, especially the video/screen
<MonkeyDust> it's not*
<lotuspsychje> zeryx: bumblebee is outdated
<zeryx> ahh, I've been going off of google searching to try and problem solve, I guess that's not the correct way for problems like this
<feross_> lotuspsychje: display X.org or other bug?
<lotuspsychje> feross_: i would go for gnome fallback bug, as the indicator section is black
<zeryx> thanks for the quick response & help on this daftykins, I've been trying to fight this since friday
<zeryx> intel integrated graphics & nvidia discrete GPU pains
<feross_> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-bug gnome fallback bug, as the indicator section is black <- ?
<stangeland> 16.04 is coming out end april?
<feross_> WARNING **: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | stangeland
<ubottu> stangeland: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<stangeland> h april 21st
<stangeland> *ah
<floka> when I write a look while true .... do I put semicolon ; after while true; , then do I need to write ; anywhere else?
<floka> *loop
<EriC^^> floka: yeah, before done
<EriC^^> while true; do ... ; done
<feross_> lotuspsychje: now i have to wait?
<feross_> lotuspsychje: can you suggest me what to search in internet?maybe i someone else got the same problem ,, i am trying to search for can't click indicator ubuntu fallback
<floka> EriC^^:  like that ? http://kickasspastes.com/13245/
<bguy123> i came to party
<bguy123> test out irc
<bguy123> someone get in my dm
<bguy123> direct private message
<bguy123> lets do this
<bguy123> im in toronto
<bguy123> where yall at
<bguy123> ????
<nullius> lol
<daftykins> no chat in here bguy123 - take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> floka: yup, you can use while sleep 3m; do echo ..; done too
<floka> I want every min something to be written to the hdd
<floka> every 3 min
<EriC^^> yeah, that does that too
<floka> I dont get it
<floka> while sleep and it should all pause
<EriC^^> it'll run sleep 3m; and stay there, after 3m sleep 3m will return true, and while will do its thing
<EriC^^> and it keeps repeating
<charlie__2> sorry guys, Piding on Windows ships with Cyrus SASL 2.10.26 and can log in to XMPP servers if hashed passwords are stored (Prosody). Apparently 14.04 still uses 2.10.25 and that allegedly is to be consider ancient. However, I can't log in to Prosody whenever libsasl2 comes into play. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bugs it seems to have a whole lot of issues. What do you suggest?
<floka> I see
<zeryx> when creating a bootable disk, is the best method to "restore disk image" via the disk image writer?
<zeryx> seems to be the only method that works properly on my system
<daftykins> zeryx: i'd use dd or cp via terminal
<daftykins> not sure what this disk image writer you speak of, is
<zeryx> rightclick an ISO image, open as gives you an option
<zeryx> found it in the bowels of SO
<zeryx> ok so just checking without setting nomodeset on the installer, I'm getting soft-lockup from " detect the available gpu sand deal with system changes"
<zeryx> gpu-manager:1427
<zeryx> (during the installation pre-processing of 16.04)
<zeryx> "A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer" & "A start job is running for Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes" are the two hangs
<zeryx> its not freezing with 16.04 though; major improvement
<Wendigo_Psycho> Hi!
<floka> How to change permissons from drwxr-xr-x to drwxrwxrwx  ?
<feross_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> floka: what are you trying to do? those permissions suggest you're doing something wrong
<floka> wrong or not I want to do it
<Wendigo_Psycho> bye
<feross_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15376258/
<feross_> can someone help me?
<daftykins> only scripts or programs need executable rights
<daftykins> floka: then you will have to deal with someone else :)
<floka> I want to  mount ext3 partion to be rw for regular user
<daftykins> floka: then change your mount command or /etc/fstab entry to mount correctly
<daftykins> 777 perms won't fix that.
<floka> no without fstab
<daftykins> so manual mount?
<floka> I created directory gave it 777 access and do mount /dev1 /destination -o rw  it is not enough
<daftykins> no that's wrong
<floka> how to do it
<ledtc> Hey guys so im trying to  install another operating system but when it tries to format the drive i get this error ... error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda input/output error
<daftykins> floka: first unmount it then "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint -o rw,user" assuming sdb1.
<Mizmaar> daftykins: Sorry but my monitor does not have HDMI input
<ledtc> flopsec: cant find mmcblk0 in /etc/fstab
<daftykins> Mizmaar: VGA is the only choice?
<daftykins> ledtc: what kind of device is that?
<Mizmaar> Yes
<ledtc> flopsec:   Chromeboko, need ot sda1 not sda, any how -ext3 unknown filesystem
<daftykins> Mizmaar: ah that's not good, maybe try pastebin'ing "xrandr"
<Mizmaar> by running cvt and xrander I can change the resolution temporarily
<daftykins> oh ok so it does list it?
<daftykins> or you have to generate a modeline and add it first?
<Mizmaar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15376440/
<Mizmaar> No it doesn't list it...I have to tell it to generate modeline
<ledtc> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/mcblk0pmb input/output error
<floka> daftykins: your command did not succeeded
<Anthony-L> hello, I've been having trouble restart and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my steam. any help would be appreciate?
<floka> it was not enough to make the mount point rw for users
<daftykins> floka: probably because you haven't provided the full details of the situation or corrected the command to the specifics of your system
<feross_> can't click anywhere in the right top gnome-panel its stuck and when i try to run it from terminal its take me a bug error
<daftykins> Mizmaar: ok you'll have to create a custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf with that modeline to set it at boot then
<Mizmaar> can u help??
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> plenty of guides and examples online though
<SierraKomodo> Any ideas why apache2 would be giving 403 forbidden errors when the director this virtualhost is pointing to is owned by www-data and has standard permissions? (755 for folders, 644 for files)
<BottomNotch> I'm trying to install winswitch on 15.10 with these instructions: bit.ly/1Ua3ltZ.  How long should apt-get install software-properties-common >& /dev/null; from step 2 take?  It's been at least 15 minutes since it started.
<SierraKomodo> directory*
<SchrodingersScat> !info winswitch | BottomNotch
<ubottu> BottomNotch: winswitch (source: winswitch): tool to start and control remote sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.21+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 966 kB, installed size 2632 kB
<floka> this should be achievable , mount point with rw for all users not just root
<floka> I think I might try something else
<daftykins> it is achievable
<daftykins> floka: all users should be a member of the same group, then the ownership set as that group.
<daftykins> perhaps you're just new to permissions
<daftykins> also ext3 is old
<floka> old new, same thing
<BottomNotch> SchrodingersScat, not really an answer to my question, but I figured it out anyways,  I needed to press return to confirm that I wanted to install it.
<daftykins> floka: err no, i'm going to stop assisting now as you don't make any sense.
<floka> as you keli
<floka> like
<SchrodingersScat> BottomNotch: it is, because the repos are the recommended way to install things.  Yes, that's an odd thing for them to pipe to dev-null.
<zeryx> daftykins, for my specific problem of the gpu-manager not loading properly; would the easiest way to get my install to become stable to blacklist nouveau and nothing else?
<zeryx> I'm now on 14.04
<daftykins> gave up that easy huh? sorry i'm busy right now.
<zeryx> (I have an MSI WS60 laptop that has an integrated intel GPU with a nvidia processing GPU)
<zeryx> ok no probs, do you have any recommendations on where to look outside of random google searching?
<daftykins> sounds like optimus in which case an nvidia-### driver coupled with nvidia-prime at the same time should work just fine
<daftykins> from the repos, don't go trying to download something from nvidia
<zeryx> ok cool that's what I was thinking would od it
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> which is why you've had all these problems this entire time, but you've known the answer
<zeryx> the biggest worry for me is lspci doesn't list my real discrete GPU as a VGA option
<zeryx> it kept crashing while doing that on 15.10
<daftykins> that doesn't actually make any sense, pastebin it.
<BluesKaj> zeryx, have you chosen the pci gpu as defiault in the uefi/bios ?
<zeryx> BluesKaj, my bios gives no options for any peripherals; which is mind boggling
<BluesKaj> mine doesn't have peripheral opr=tions eithe ,but it does graphics hardware options
<zeryx> I'll check again, I even flashed my bios to hopefully solve any problem but it didn't get anywhere
<daftykins> not wise
<zeryx> my goal was to get this working for work tomorrow
<zeryx> I started on friday night, haven't really taken a break since
<Anthony-L> seems like zeryx and I are having similar issues. :)
<zeryx> my current laptop has no probs, its the double gpu causing pain
<zeryx> its magically working
<zeryx> 14.04
<zeryx> I don't have to give it nomodeset
<Anthony-L> yea, mine does the say. it's hit or miss with me.
<zeryx> nvm it's now frozen
<Anthony-L> same*
<zeryx> I noticed the "gpu light" turned on and the system is now frozen
<zeryx> aka the acutal power button changes colours
<Artificial> Why does ubuntu server have a kernel update so often? I have to reboot my server so many times.
<daftykins> for security fixes or otherwise
<daftykins> as long as you're on an LTS server release it's fine
<Artificial> I'm on 15.10
<k1l> Artificial: there are a lot of security issues that get fixed. you can take a look at ubuntu.com/usn
<k1l> Artificial: and as server it might be better to run a LTS version, anyway.
<daftykins> Artificial: that wasn't a wise move for a server.
<ner0x> Does anyone know of any software that I can write papers with? Not "technically" scientific papers but ones I can include source links, sections, subsections, tables, graphs, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<jatt> TeX
<Anthony-L> libreoffice doesn't allow graphs?
<zeryx> https://gist.github.com/zeryx/5a0ad8d07d669aae943a daftykins
<lakoste> хай
<zeryx> was able to capture that in between halting freezes
<zeryx> (copy and pasted from one laptop to another, I skipped everything unrelated)
<daftykins> ugh quadro
<daftykins> yeah that was not a good move, i'd have wanted to see the lot - but anyway no, i'm doing other things right now so can't assist.
<zeryx> kk
<ner0x> Anthony-L: It does, I don't know it has chapter and source note report, etc.
<ner0x> jatt: TeX? Is that a specific program or like a suite of things/
<zeryx> also can't see to get into grub, not sure why
<Anthony-L> ner0x, like something along the lines of Excel?
<ner0x> Anthony-L: I guess I'm looking for a GUI latex editor with vim support. I might be able to work with vim-latex but the having to compile and then open the document gets tedious.
<Anthony-L> ner0x, i googled... http://beebom.com/2015/07/best-latex-editors
<ner0x> Anthony-L: I've done that quite a bit; haven't found one with vim support though. Annoying. Anyway, I'll keep looking around. Thanks for our help!
<Guest73227> guys i need a network driver for my lenovo thinkpad E540 i heard the realtech one is pretty decent
<minimec> ner0x: nowadays code editors like atom and sublime would have both latex and vim support, at least to a certain level of complexivity.
<damascene> I've lost my quitrss feed after upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10, any idea about that?
<Anthony-L> I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<Mo-Brands> Sup guys whats the best driver for Lenovo Thinkpad E540 network card for my wireless
<zeryx> Anthony-L, same problem yep
<zeryx> Have you tried setting a boot option with grub for nomodeset ?
<ner0x> minimec: I've never heard of atom. I'll give it a try. Thank you.
<zeryx> daftykins, pastebin.com/kyWZcGVr when you have a second
<zeryx> (booted in from my live usb)
<daftykins> sorry no.
<zeryx> "when you have a second"
<Anthony-L> zeryx, did you blacklist from the liveusb?
<zeryx> Anthony-L, no I blacklisted from the install, I don't think you can blacklist from the liveusb and get it to "stick" can you?
<Anthony-L> zeryx, i don't know. i'm on the GUI/desktop now though. it's hit or miss for me when i restart my system.
<zeryx> if you can get into grub and set the nomodeset flag in the boot configuration (IE: replace the silent splash flags with text nomodeset) you should be pretty free
<Anthony-L> zeryx, it's pretty obvious it's fighting over drivers for me.
<zeryx> yeah same, I can see the light turn on my power button when the drivers swap
<zeryx> and then it freezes permenantly
<Mia> maybe not entirely related to ubuntu, but I need to ask -- what o you think about kubuntu ?
<zeryx> err not drivers
<Mia> is kde a good de to work with
<zeryx> drivers I assume are the same beacuse I haven
<zeryx> haven't blacklisted anything yet, so it should just be nouveau swapping between the integrated graphics and the discrete gpu
<Anthony-L> zeryx, yea, someone was telling me you have to blacklist with through the liveusb, but i don't know.
<Anthony-L> zeryx, i'm googling.
<zeryx> I've been googling for 3 days Anthony-L if you find something I haven't kudos
<zeryx> :D
<Anthony-L> zeryx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/481414/install-nvidia-driver-instead-nouveau
<Anthony-L> zeryx, i've been reading that. i'm not too familiar with the CLI though.
<cloner> salam
<Anthony-L> hola
<cloner> sa
<Anthony-L> zeryx, yea, i've been having this problem for a while. i'm terrified to even restart my pc.
<Anthony-L> zeryx, i just leave it on, problem solved. :) haha
<zeryx> heh I don't get that far
<zeryx> randomly it will decide the time is right to swap gpu's and it will lock up
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Verify driver/card match for nvidia: ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; sudo lshw -C display ' in a pastebin site . See what we can work out.
<zeryx> kk
<zeryx> I'm on the liveusb and only blacklisted stuf
<zeryx> but I'll pastebin what I got
<zeryx> I can't get into grub right now without the liveusb
<zeryx> 14.04 for whatever reason refuses to let me get into grub via holding shift
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Generally , installing Nvidia driver will automatically take care of the blacklisting . but you can verity. look through ' /etc/modprobe.d/ ' .
<damascene> I've lost my quitrss rss feed after upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10, any idea about that?
<zeryx> pastebin.com/8sbYxBUi
<zeryx> Anthony-L ^
<Bashing-om> zeryx: UEFI is the escape key .. and only a 3 second window of opportunity .
<zeryx> Bashing-om, hold or rapidly press?
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Rapid ..
<zeryx> kk
<zeryx> supposed to hold shift
<Anthony-L> Bashing-om, that's not the case. i'm also having same problem as zeryx.
<Anthony-L> i'm using proprietary nvidia drivers, it does not automatically blacklist the nouveau driver.
<Anthony-L> i have the freeze on restart problem, it's intermittent.
<zeryx> mine's extremely reproducable
<Brandan> Hello, kswapd0 uses 100% of my CPU with 2 Gbs of ram remaining (its only using 200 mbs). Know why? It makes it extremely hot in here.
<zeryx> it'll freeze after at maximum 25 seconds
<zeryx> without nomodeset*
<Bashing-om> zeryx: IF UEFI based system to get grub's attention is the escape key . On that last output, no driver is loaded . and no Nvidia module is installed .. This on the install ?
<zeryx> its unable to even get to the install window without setting the boot option nomodeset
<jushur> zeryx: can use "TAB" to get grub menu to.
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Is acceptable to boot 'nomodeset' and then install the Nvidia driver.. question, is this a notebook ? Have not found your card yet .
<numb3r> Hi everyone! Can anyone help me to understand this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15375253
<zeryx> Bashing-om, its a workstation
<zeryx> designed for HPC
<zeryx> escape worked but you can only click it once
<zeryx> if you click it twice you get sent to the grub commandline which is useless
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Found it .. http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/72229/en-us ... But I have never heard of this driver .. still look'n .
<zeryx> oh yeah using proprietary drivers
<zeryx> not sure if it'll work properly for me though
<zeryx> I assume it will
<zeryx> might not
<Anthony-L> zeryx, i pm'ed you
<bloop> I installed unclutter which hides the mouse on idle
<bloop> it starts up with ubuntu
<bloop> I don't want it to do that
<bloop> it's not in the list of start up apps to disable
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Nvidia says : http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2015/11/install-nvidia-linux-display-driver.html the 352 version will run on that card .
<zeryx> yeah Bashing-om I got 362.28 working with it
<zeryx> still crashes on reboot though
<zeryx> without nomodeset flag
<zeryx> 361*
<frznsknk> Hi there. I just installed 15.10 desktop, and I'm trying to add an IRC account to Empathy. However, there's no option for an IRC account in the Online Accounts window. The software center assures me that I have the latest and greatest telepathy-idle already installed, and I'm not sure what to try next.
<Bashing-om> zeryx: If you have 'nomodeset' enabled, defeats Kernel Mode Setting and thus a proprietary driver will not load .
<zeryx> Bashing-om, nvidia-smi works
<zeryx> so somethings working
<zeryx> this is a mindboggling puzzle that I've been working on for a good 20 hours now
<ioria> bloop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450975
<zeryx> I may throw in the towel soon I think and return this laptop
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Lot's I do not know " amd64        Interface for toggling the power on nVidia Optimus video cards " Huh ?? // what now is available in the install for drivers ? show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' again .
<bloop> ioria, thanks
<ioria> bloop, no problem
<zeryx> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/pUFqFJ1Z
<TvL2386> hi guys, when installing a laptop with ubuntu using the mini.iso, what should I select to only get a basic ubuntu with MATE?
<MonkeyDust> TvL2386  i guess mate is not yet an option in the mini.iso ... try installing no GUI and then adding mate afterwards
<ioria> TvL2386, https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/2014-08-ubuntu-mate-14-04-from-scratch/
<ghostmag> So, any suggestions why my ubuntu Desktop is not able to reach every website?
<ghostmag> Every now and then I am not able to visit specific sites
<TvL2386> ah MonkeyDust, it's in the list for the x64 mini.iso :-) I'm just wondering if I also need to select ubuntu-desktop and basic ubuntu
<ghostmag> Right now I am not able to reach a few
<w9qbj> ghostmag, what sites are missing?  what browser?  Can you ping them?
<ghostmag> Every browser has the problem
<ghostmag> How can I try to ping them?
<bekks> Open a terminal, try to use the ping command.
<ghostmag> Different websites, but I think a few are harder to reach. Facebook, http://www.tagesschau.de/index.html oder a specifiy IRC Server seems to go down very often
<ghostmag> bekks: Thanks, I will try it. Looking for a website that is down for me right now
<numb3r> I have issue with my boot, I try to run boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/15375253
<bekks> numb3r: And whats the issue?
<numb3r> I can not boot anymore
<bekks> numb3r: And whats the error message you get?
<numb3r> @bekks my linux partition seems not accessible when I run 'testdisk'
<bekks> numb3r: What is the issue, output, what happens when you try to boot?
<ghostmag> What do I do wrong?
<ghostmag> I write "ping 1 netflix.com"
<ghostmag> *wrote
<EriC^^> ghostmag: ping -c 1 netflix.cm
<ghostmag> ah, yeah, thanks
<numb3r> I have : grub issue>
<ghostmag> w9qbj: 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
<ghostmag> It seems like it doesn't work
<bekks> ghostmag: Can you please decide where you want to get help? Here, or in #ubuntu-de?
<w9qbj> ghostmag,  where are you?  did you mean netflix.com
<pingwindyktator> hey! is there any good way to move the unity launcher?
<EriC^^> numb3r: do you have a live usb you can boot?
<numb3r> @bekks the link is the result after running boot-repair tool
<ghostmag> bekks: Do you want to help me in #ubuntu-de? That'd be great
<ghostmag> Yes, w9qbj. netflix.com
<ghostmag> I am in Germany but have access to netflix.com
<ghostmag> *normally!
<ghostmag> Right now I am not able to reach netflix.com but that's just an example, w9qbj. There are a lot of sites I am not able to reach a certain amount of time
<ikonia> can you resolve the hostname to ip
<numb3r> Eric^^: I am on live usb
<EriC^^> numb3r: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<ghostmag> ikonia: How do I do that
<ghostmag> ?
<ikonia> if you ping the address or look it up using nslookup or dig does it resolve to an ip
<Bashing-om> zeryx: Sorry to leave ya haning .. I can not make heads or tails .. guess this is above my skill level as I am not seeing what I expect to see for graphic's driver . Maybe take a look at the log file see what X is doing ? ' pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<buu> Ok
<numb3r> EriC^^ : it's done
<buu> If I have a receiver plugged into an nvidia card via hdmi using the nvidia propietary package
<buu> Why does xrandr list HDMI-0 instead of DFP-0?
<EriC^^> numb3r: type " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<buu> And what's the difference between DFP-1 and HDMI-1
<ghostmag> ikonia: When I ping Netflix, it shows this: "PING netflix.com (50.19.210.42) 56(84) bytes of data."  The number 50.19.210.42 is important for me?
<AlexQ> Hi. When I do apt-get update, I get this: "W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)". My Xubuntu 15.10 is 64 bit for certain. I guess that is a bug connected with Google dropping i386 support, but what should I do?
<bekks> ghostmag: that "number" is the IP address of netflix.com
<bekks> AlexQ: whats the output of "uname -a"?
<zeryx> soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 22! [Xorg:2258]
<zeryx> what would cause Xorg stalling?
<bekks> zeryx: A CPU soft lockup.
<AlexQ> bekks: Linux alex-laptop 4.2.0-30-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 00:58:07 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<AlexQ> bekks: Maybe I should flush the apt cashe or sth?
<numb3r> EriC^^ : the command outputs error: invalid mount option - - '/'
<AlexQ> bekks: Nope, sudo apt-get clean did not help
<bekks> AlexQ: That will not solve that issue. This will: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"
<EriC^^> numb3r: must be a typo somewhere
<EriC^^> numb3r: try it again
<kostkon> AlexQ, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/fix-failed-to-fetch-google-chrome-apt-error-ubuntu
<zeryx> bekks, how would I fix this
<AlexQ> thanks bekks kostkon
<bekks> zeryx: You need to restart X, at least.
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: bekks :: also look at /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome  .
<numb3r> EriC^^ : i get new error : mount point /dev/dev does not exist
<EriC^^> numb3r: another typo
<EriC^^> numb3r: can you paste here exactly what you're typing?
<numb3r> EriC^^: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: REPOCONFIG="deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main"
<AlexQ> REPOCONFIGREGEX="deb (\[arch=[^]]*\bamd64\b[^]]*\][[:space:]]*)?https?://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main" - seems to be fine?
<vertigojh424> I am having a problem downloading some software and updates.  It says that there may be something wrong with my connection, i.e. firewall.  Yet I am able to connect to firefox.  Has anyone had this issue after installing Ubuntu?
<bekks> vertigojh424: Whats the exact output of "sudo apt-get update"? Can you please pastebin it?
<EriC^^> numb3r: looks right, try it again
<vertigojh424> bekks how do I run that?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Yeah .. you should be good there .. see now what results: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<bekks> vertigojh424: By opening a terminal and typing it.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: All fine, thanks
<vertigojh424> I don't think I have a terminal installed or if I do I don't know how to access it.  Is there one that is better than others?
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: :) .. others did the ground work .
<numb3r> EriC^^ : gives the same error
<EriC^^> numb3r: try sudo mount -B /dev /mnt/dev
<bekks> vertigojh424: You do have a terminal installed.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Guess that must have happened quite recently, as I had my Chrome up-to-date apparently?
<numb3r> EriC^^: it can not mount any of the directories
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<EriC^^> numb3r: try ls -l /mnt
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: If you recently installed google-chrome, the fix was done by Google . If prior to the 32 bit droppage, we had to manually make those changes .
<m3n3chm0> hello the last 3 days my laptop does not poweroff or reboot OK.. I mean in the splash screen it freezes and I have to push power button until it power off. I'm using xubuntu 15.10 and this is the first time I see this issue
<Bashing-om> m3n3chm0: If you boot an older kernel is the behavior the same ?
<numb3r> EriC^^: output only 2 directories: BootInfo and boot-sav
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Nope, I had it installed way before 32 bit droppage, but I have 49.0.2623.87 (64-bit) and it did not upgrade after successful apt-get update & ugrade, so I am wondering how could it have been already up to date when apt-get update was supposed to keep failing since 32-bit droppage :D
<m3n3chm0> Bashing-om mmmmm how can I boot from an older kernel ¿?
<AlexQ> m3n3chm0: Via advanced boot options submenu in Grub
<m3n3chm0> Bashing-om righ now i'm running this one
<m3n3chm0> buenas, hace 3 dias que mi portatil al reinciiar o apagar no finaliza la acción, y se queda bloqueado en el splash screen y la tecla de mayusculas parpadea, con lo que tengo que pulsar el boton de apagado hasta que se apaga a machete... estoy usando Xubuntu 15.10 y nunca tuve este problema antes
<m3n3chm0> sorry
<m3n3chm0> this one
<m3n3chm0> 4.2.0-34-generic
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Huummm .. got me wondering too ,, Google making the adjustment ??? For several days we have had to edit those files ourselfs .
<m3n3chm0> AlexQ ok let me check
<m3n3chm0> i'm going to try to boot with an older one thanks
<m3n3chm0> see you in some minutes
<m3n3chm0> thanks for your anwers
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.51.50 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.30.33 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Maybe was it only "failing", i.e. printing that error and apt-get update exiting with error code, but actually getting new package data from Google's repo despite the problematic repo entry, so then upgrade still upgraded Chrome or something. Well, never mind, just seemed strange,
<Danielh90> putty and screens need help learning screens
<AlexQ> Thanks guys and bye, gotta go
<Danielh90> So I made a screen so I did screen -S mc_proxy_server I tryed to switch to it and it says no other windows found? but when I do screen -ls  it says that mc_proxy_server
<Danielh90> and then my putty terminal can't type anymore
<Danielh90> What am I do wrong.
<Bashing-om> AlexLikeRock: I can accept that Google made some adjustements, As I did not get the google-chrome version 49 until I made the manual edits - the same day Google droped 32 bit support .
<numb3r> EriC^^ : output only 2 directories: BootInfo and boot-sav
<AlexLikeRock> take  this  Bashing-om
<AlexLikeRock> http://goalxlife.blogspot.mx/2016/03/caricaturas-torrent-torrente.html
<AlexLikeRock> free cartoons
<Danielh90> Could anyone help me?
<EriC^^> numb3r: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> AlexLikeRock: K .. sorry not looking at whom I am pinging .
<m3n3chm0> alexQ Bashing-om you were right, with 4.2.0.33 the issue is solved... so how can i continue using 4.2.0.34¿? maybe i need to reinstall it or something else ¿?
<AlexLikeRock> Bashing-om,    google  sucks
<AlexLikeRock>  change   to firefox
<AlexLikeRock> always use google users and then gives them a kick in the tracero
<AlexLikeRock> google always misuses users and then gives them a kick in the ass
<AlexLikeRock> Bashing-om,
<AlexLikeRock> google are  evil
<AlexLikeRock> ALWAYS !!!!!!
<Bashing-om> AlexLikeRock: No free lunch anywhere anymore .
<AlexLikeRock> google not  care
<numb3r> EriC^^ : i have a link : http://termbin.com/sxf7
<EriC^^> numb3r: mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> m3n3chm0: Short answer, wait for the next kernel upgrade, see if the new kernels has a fix for your issue ; in the meantime boot the older kernel .
<m3n3chm0> Bashing-om ok i'll do exactly as you said, thanks mate.
<numb3r> EriC^^ : i have a link http://termbin.com/sxf7
<EriC^^> numb3r: you're typing "type"
<numb3r> EriC^^ : No
<EriC^^> maybe you pasted the same link
<numb3r> EriC^^ : which link? I don't understand
<EriC^^> the link you gave
<EriC^^> numb3r: try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<numb3r> Eric^^ : output of this command is: http://termbin.com/n4r2
<EriC^^> numb3r: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<numb3r> EriC^^ : mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt busy
<EriC^^> numb3r: sudo mkdir /install
<EriC^^> numb3r: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /install
<EriC^^> numb3r: nevermind
<EriC^^> numb3r: cat /proc/mounts | nc termbin.com 9999
<masteryoda> hello
<masteryoda> nice to meet you all
<numb3r> EriC^^ : http://termbin.com/qzje
<jackbrown> anyone knows how to install Google Earth PRo ?
<EriC^^> numb3r: odd /dev/sda5 isn't mounted
<bray90820> is scp part of ssh?
<EriC^^> numb3r: sudo mkdir /install
<EriC^^> numb3r: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /install
<EriC^^> !find scp
<ubottu> Found: escputil, gap-scscp, liblscp-dbg, liblscp-dev, liblscp-doc, liblscp6, libnet-scp-expect-perl, libnet-scp-perl, liboscpack-dbg, liboscpack-dev (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=scp&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<EriC^^> bray90820: yeah it's part of the openssh-client package
<EriC^^> dpkg -S `which scp`
<bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<EriC^^> np
<numb3r> EriC^^ : mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /install busy
<EriC^^> numb3r: try rebooting the live usb
<numb3r> EriC^^ : ok... be back in a while
<gak> h
<Neytiri> hi i need to be able to move files from one directory to another that fit a specific naming convention "BLAH-BLAH - THIS PART DOEST'N MATTER"
<Gakman> Всем привет
<gak> hi
<xlog> mv "BLAH-BLAH"* /some/directory
<Seveas> !info libotr5 trusty
<ubottu> libotr5 (source: libotr): Off-the-Record Messaging library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-2.2ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 71 kB, installed size 224 kB
<owner__> NickServ identify arkady8103
<MoPac> Question about Ubuntu ISO (especially daily build) images. I have this continuing annoyance where they contain 0-bit gzip files (usually in /dists/main/i386 and similar folders). This causes the Nautilus or whatever other default extractor that works through the file GUI to error out trying to extract them. So I always have to open up the .iso and delete these. Is this problem unique to me?
<minimec> owner__: Change your irc password ;)
<MoPac> (I don't think this is specifically a +1 problem, as it has shown up with a lot of versions)
<leokanna> join #sympy
<bekks> MoPac: Do not "unpack" an ISO file, but mount it.
<leokanna> sorry wrong msg
<teward> MoPac: sounds like you're doing it wrong - ISOs don't get unpacked, they get mounted or burned to disks
<MoPac> bekks: teward: Well, but if I want to boot the version on the .iso on my EFI-enabled PC, that seems to work by actually just copying the files onto the USB drive
<teward> MoPac: why not use the usb creator tool, or UNetBootin in a pinch?  Because I know that works, for everything through 15.10
<Neytiri> hi i need to be able to move files from one directory to another that fit a specific naming convention "BLAH-BLAH - THIS PART DOEST'N MATTER"
<bekks> MoPac: No, they dont. The copy the entire ISO as-is onto the USB stick - they dont unpack it.
<MiningMarsh> MoPac: you can burn current ubuntu isos to disk by just dd'ing them to the block device.
<MiningMarsh> and it will boot
<MoPac> teward: bekks: MiningMarsh: But why reformat the USB and make it useless for holding any other stuff for any other stuff? I mean, it boots/runs just fine when I copy all the files that Archive Manager reads from the .iso onto the USB.
<teward> MoPac: because an ISO is a complete image / copy of a disk
<minimec> Neytiri: you can 'BLAH-BLAH - THIS PART DOESNT MATTER' or something like /home/Neytiri/BLAH-BLAH\ -\ THIS\ PART\ DOESN'T\ MATTER
<bekks> MoPac: Thats not how things are working at that point.
<teward> MoPac: and that's not how things actually work
<teward> MoPac: either use the USB Creator tool, or `dd` the ISO to the USB directly, otherwise it won't work right
<teward> and I suggest the `dd` method over the creator tool
<MiningMarsh> MoPac: you can also just install grub to the flash drive
<MiningMarsh> and boot the ISO through grub
<MiningMarsh> which all current ubuntu isos also support
<teward> MoPac: this is also why I have a large number of USB disks - using some for boot disks for Linux and such, and others for actually holding data unrelated
<MiningMarsh> you loopback mount the iso as a device in grub, then just chainload it iirc
<MoPac> I get what an .iso is, and I used to burn them. But Isn't one positive aspect of EFI supposed to be that you don't have to burn .iso files to boot them? (I'm not even sure it works at all that way unless I have "legacy boot" enabled, but maybe that was an old problem). So the daily build is packaged as an .iso, but if it runs just fine by copying the files and EFI booting, what's wrong?
<MiningMarsh> MoPac: I use this method to keep an emergency ubuntu ISO on my EFI partition in case I bork my gentoo install. I can just run ubuntu from the ISO on disk without actually burning it to USB or a disk
<MoPac> The only problem I've noticed is this one hiccup when copying with Archive Manager when there are 0-by gzips
<bekks> MoPac: thats not an aspect of EFI, but is possible since ages, actually.
<Neytiri> minimec, the Blah changes tho i dont want to have to copy each file 1 by one there is thousands of files i want that uses that format and some i dont use the format and i am tryign to seperate them
<minimec> Neytiri: So you want to write a script that identifies the files with some patterns and 'mv' them to a given directory...
<MoPac> MiningMarsh: bekks: teward: I'm taking it the answer is just "ti's not supported as anything but an .iso to dd or otherwise burn, so 'Archive Manager doesn't like your 0-byte GZips' isn't a valid complaint about the build."  I can accept that. I'm curious, though, about why copying the files is supposed to "not work right". It seems to work perfectly, and I'm not sure what would cause failure.
<Danielh90> How do I use screen's?
<Danielh90> in ubuntu server
<bekks> MoPac: The fact that you dont unpack an ISO ;)
<MiningMarsh> MoPac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<skitoxe> Danielh90: sudo apt-get install screen
<Danielh90> skitoxe, I have it installed but I would like multiple screens how do I do that?
<teward> MoPac: I suggest you go research what an ISO actually is.  Because I think your issue is that you don't understand fundamentally what an ISO is supposed to be/do, and therefore are just treating it as an archive like you would a ZIP or a tarball
<MiningMarsh> MoPac: Because not every system is an EFI system, among other things.
<teward> as well, what MiningMarsh said
<skitoxe> Danielh90: easiest way is to check out an youtube video to understand it. just search for screen linux on youtube
<MiningMarsh> MoPac: Look at linked method, it is even easier to work with than unpacking iso.
<MiningMarsh> just copy single .iso to, say, a fat32 FS or something and boot that iso.
<MiningMarsh> and you can use the rest of the USB stick as normal storage
<MiningMarsh> updating to a new version of ubuntu is then as easy as just replacing the iso file with the updated one
<MiningMarsh> It will also work on both EFI and MBR systems iirc
<EriC^^> nope just efi
<EriC^^> MiningMarsh:
<bekks> EriC^^: Why wouldnt it work on non-EFI? Non-EFI is capable of chanloading an ISO, as well.
<EriC^^> bekks: i meant if you try to boot it normally you couldn't
<EriC^^> you mean if he wants to update his system..?
<MiningMarsh> EriC^^: the page specifically mentions how to get it working on both BIOS and EFI here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> does he already have ubuntu installed right now?
<MoPac> bekks: MiningMarsh: teward: I *know* what an .iso is. I know how othey are intended to be used. But if Archive Manager lets you explore and modify the contents of an .iso just like an Archive, and if copying those "files" to a USB as real files appears to create a bootable system, where is the problem?
<MoPac> I'm trying to understand why it's not supposed to work, or why it's working if it's not supposed to, as it were
<minimec> Neytiri: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30693/how-can-you-move-or-copy-all-files-of-a-certain-type-to-a-directory-in-unix
<Neytiri> thankyou
<EriC^^> MiningMarsh: i misread what you said, thought you said to create a fat32 and copy the iso contents there to boot the usb
<Anthony-L> I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<MiningMarsh> EriC^^: ah, that makes more sense.
<MiningMarsh> yeah that will only work on an EFI system
<drale2k> when i run ps -aux the list of processes is too long, how can i scroll it up ?
<reisio> drale2k: | less
<drale2k> reisio: ah thanks
<reisio> :D
<drale2k> i need to get the grasp of the basics :P
<foo> Does ubuntu 14.04 come out of the box with nginx by any chance?
<reisio> foo: desktop certainly wouldn't
<reisio> I doubt server would, either; but it's only a single command away to install it
<foo> reisio: heya P, I suppose that's true. I'll give it a shot, thank you
<foo> I assume 14.04 is where I want to start for LTS
<foo> Ah, yeah, per the topic.
<reisio> foo: LTS?
<foo> reisio: yeah, on server.
<reisio> foo: what is it you think LTS gets you?
<linx> is there a way to poll large amounts of files for modification dates without incurring disk seeks?
<foo> reisio: stability
<linx> anybody know the io charecteristics of this
<reisio> foo: ah, that isn't what LTS means
<linx> characteristics*
<reisio> linx: I doubt see how...
<reisio> I don't see how*, even
<foo> reisio: please, enlighten me. :) LTS = long term support ?
<linx> i was hoping for some kernel magic to maybe solve this already
<reisio> foo: yup; support isn't stability
<reisio> linx: solve what?
<linx> read
<linx> above?
<reisio> you can't poll files without polling files, no
<foo> reisio: is it safe to assume, though, that LTS is more stable than non-LTS? Or no?
<scely> sup
<foo> I also don't want to upgrade ubuntu every 6 months, heh.
<bekks> foo: So use a LTS version.
<reisio> foo: it's not to do with stability, but it is to do with avoiding updates
<foo> bekks: heh, thanks :)
<foo> reisio: I see. Major updates, anyway.
<gsdb> hello
<reisio> I miss gsdb
<Guest8393> My ubuntu was infected and I used it to download new iso image and burn it with unetboot on usb. I reinstalled the os. Can the new installation be infected?
<k1l> Guest8393: test the md5sum of that iso
<Guest8393> k1l, I deleted it :(
<k1l> what means: infected?
<Guest20984> hmm
<Guest8393> k1l, same as windows infected with viruses
<reisio> Guest8393: not an easy way to tell then
<k1l> Guest8393: was it?
<reisio> Guest8393: if you want to be sure, checksum the install image, then (re)install, then setup AIDE
<reisio> Guest20984: /nick hmmguy
<Guest8393> I'm not sure that it was infected but I was paranoid
<Guest8393> I have the usb files
<Guest8393> Can i compare them with orginal files ?
<k1l> you cant md5sum the usb since unetbootin changes the iso for their own booting screen etc
<reisio> you could compare the files, but it'd probably take longer to be sure than reinstalling
<haasn> Make a second bootable USB drive on a trusted machine and compare the contents on a trusted machine
<haasn> (Easiest would be to make an image of the USB drive, reformat it, use unetbootin again, and make a second image. Then compare the two images)
<bekks> Guest8393: What lead to your impression that your USB was infected?
<Guest8393> bekks, not my usb, my ubuntu computer
<bekks> Guest8393: What lead to your impression that your ubuntu computer was infected?
<haasn> It had ubuntu on it   /me runs
<Guest8393> bekks, I have opened some dangerous pdf files (probably infected) in Evince and Firefox. Buffer overflows possibilities that could download and run linux malware on my machine is very big
<Guest8393> I didn't use virutal machine
<Anthony-L> I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<minimec> haasn: ubuntu is that kind of virus you cannot get rid of, once infected... ;)
<Ben64> Guest8393: sounds extremely far fetched
<bekks> Guest8393: How do you knpw those PDF files were infected?
<bekks> *know
<Guest8393> bekks, I don't know, I doubt
<bekks> Guest8393: Thats very far fetched.
<haasn> Does Ubuntu use a hardened toolchain for building packages?
<haasn> (e.g. SSP, PIE)
<Guest8393> bekks, Do you think that I don't have to worry about linux malware?
<haasn> Guest8393: The worry has to be proportional to the threat
<bekks> Guest8393: Yes, I do think that you're too paranoid ;)
<haasn> He's saying that you're worrying more than justifiably necessary
<reisio> at the very least, you aren't worrying correctly
<reisio> plan ahead your worry, and then you won't have to second guess yourself
<haasn> Was it a PDF about buffer overflow vulnerabilities in Firefox and Evince? :)
<Guest8393> haasn, bekks, reisio you're right guys, I'm not sure that pdfs was infected. I'm not sure that there's 0day exploit for evince and firefox. I'm not sure that if there was malware it was albe to MITM or replace any other ubuntu installation.
<haasn> Guest8393: While all of these may individually be accomplishable, the sheer coincidence of them all working together to corrupt your new Ubuntu installation has as low a chance of happening as you personally being targeted by Stuxnet
<Guest8393> haasn, yes, life is beautiful when you're not paranoid :)
<frznsknk> Dear people from the  future: figured it out - On a fresh install of 15.10, if Empathy/account options doesn't list IRC, and telepathy-idle is installed, you want to install account-plugin-irc and that should fix it.
<reisio> gj
<frznsknk> ...although as IRC clients go, Empathy is kind of... not the best XD
<reisio> bad name for not being the best
<neyder_> hi there,
<reisio> hi ney
<Anthony-L>  I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<daftykins> so read up on blacklisting modules
<Anthony-L> daftykins, manual removal is required.
<daftykins> no it's not
#ubuntu 2017-03-06
<EriC^^> texla: what happens when you do?
<Bashing-om> texla: I understand that you have a chainloading issue . However, which system do you intend as your primary system ?
<texla> EriC^^, I have to go back to menu window but if gives an error
<EriC^^> texla: are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> texla: Bashing-om 's question is very relevant here, which system is going to be your primary?
<texla> Bashing-om, Ubuntu 16.04.2 is my primary system I only want to use the other as a backup
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: IRT texla : http://pastebin.com/8RMUcNAL for the grub config file .
<texla> EriC^^, Yes I cannot bot the other which is on sda3
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: thanks
<EriC^^> texla: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> texla: Show is now the result in a pastebin ' cat /mnt/looksee/etc/default/grub ' . Let's see that the ducks are in a row before we go shooting . ( booted from sda6 ) .
<EriC^^> texla: quiet splash is case sensitive, so that's why it's not working
<Matt|home> hey, quick question - is there a generic way to directly read running CPU temp in ubuntu or not really
<Matt|home> 'cause im pretty sure the output im getting is for the internal case, not the cpu
<EriC^^> Matt|home: the program "sensors" gives the temps in the terminal, and psensors is great as a gui temp
<Bashing-om> Matt|home: see ' man inxi '  There is a direct means here .
<Matt|home> sensors and inxi ?
<Matt|home> mkay, thanks
<Bashing-om> Matt|home: "inxi" can relate LOTS of info .
<newone1> no one?
<Matt|home> i have to install them
<bazhang> newone1, done the recreation of the usb stick yet?
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/wZfYdLTu
<Bashing-om> Matt|home: 16.04+ inxi is installed by default .
<Matt|home> hm, im not seeing it. sec
<newone1> bazhang: i have already done twice. now i'm using unetbootin
<Matt|home> corroect spelling: India Nova Xylophone India ?
<Matt|home> looks like i have to install it, no biggie
<Bashing-om> Matt|home: " sysop@x1604:~$ dpkg -l inxi >> ii  inxi           2.2.35-0ubun all  " .
<nubfilter> hi all. I'm running ubuntu 16.10 and recently installed kde-desktop.. now after each reboot my zpool is gone and I have to run zpool import each time. any ideas why this is happening and how to fix it?
<newone1> bazhang: its by the way a clear problem from ubuntu
<texla> Bashing-om, That cat only brings up blank window
<Matt|home> installing now
<Bashing-om> texla: EriC^^ Will be good to see ' sudo blkid ' .
<EriC^^> texla: do you get the proper grub menu? with Linux lite listed towards the bottom?
<texla> EriC^^, I tried quiet splash with no results
<EriC^^> texla: did you update-grub?
<Bashing-om> texla: That ^ can not be good . what results ' ls -al /mnt/looksee/default/grub ' . You are still booted with sda6 right , and /mnt/looksee/ is still active ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: texla ah, the linux lines are missing in the linux lite entries, line 850 for example
<Walex> nubfilter: #ZFSonLinux seems more appropriate
<Matt|home> CPU~Quad core Intel Pentium J2850 (-MCP-) speed/max~2411/2415 MHz Kernel~4.8.0-36-generic x86_64 Up~2 days Mem~1473.4/3830.7MB HDD~500.1GB(20.4% used) Procs~248 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.35
<Matt|home> i.. apparently have a quad-core processor ??????????
<nubfilter> Walex: I tried there... but #zfsonlinux :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<EriC^^> texla: are you sure linux lite still has kernels and initrds? i have a sneaking suspicion you overwrote its /boot partition or something
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: We need to excercise extreme caution in what texla is booted into and what we are looking at // from what perspective .
<texla> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/whHhAbH3
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he said only ubuntu boots right now
<EriC^^> but yeah you're right it's important which os is running right now
<Matt|home> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 26.8C mobo: N/A
<Matt|home>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A
<Matt|home> yeah there's no way that's even remotely accurate, im calling bullshit
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Right, but I did have him into sda3 on mounting from /mnt/looksee . Need to know what we are looking at ; sda3 or sda6 .
<kulelu88> Hello all
<kulelu88> when running this command: L=/usr/local/bin/flynn && curl -sSL -A "`uname -sp`" https://dl.flynn.io/cli | zcat >$L && chmod +x $L
<Bashing-om> Matt|home: in order for lm-sensors to work ya got to run ' sudo sensors detect ' to set up the config files .
<anonymoUS> alguien habla espanol
<kulelu88> I get: bash: /usr/local/bin/flynn: Permission denied
<kulelu88> how do I fix this?
<anonymoUS> ?
<Guest17802> espanol?
<Guest17802> nadie?
<kulelu88> Guest17802: hablar engles only.
<kulelu88> #ubuntu-es
<texla> EriC^^, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: o: not found
<texla> ..When updating-grub
<Guest17802> alguien en espanol?
<EriC^^> texla: could you please run " (cat /mnt/looksee/etc/{issue,fstab}; ls -l /mnt/looksee/boot; sudo parted -l) | nc termbin.com 9999  "
<Matt|home> mkay, thanks Bashing-om
<Matt|home> o\
<Igor-franklin> un translate.google.com
<newone1> bazhang: no man,, screen goes black on clicking install ubuntu
<texla> EriC^^, How can I copy your command
<EriC^^> texla: highlight it and press middle mouse button to paste it
<texla> EriC^^, bash:  (cat /mnt/looksee/etc/{issue,fstab}; ls -l /mnt/looksee/boot; sudo parted -l) | nc termbin.com 9999  : No such file or directory
<EriC^^> texla: did you copy the quotes as well ? (you shouldn't)
<EriC^^> is /mnt/looksee still mounted?
<texla> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/p81t
<EriC^^> texla: ok, so it has kernels
<EriC^^> so basically the problem is with ubuntu's grub and os-prober
<EriC^^> texla: try "  ls /etc/default/grub  "    do you get anything?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Ouch " vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic" system has never been updated .
<texla> EriC^^, blank window
<EriC^^> texla: try "  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999  "
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah, probably should run a full upgrade once he's booted
<texla> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/5z8y
<EriC^^> texla: ok, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> change "QUIET SPLASH" to "quiet splash"
<EriC^^> and at the very bottom, remove the "o" , it's probably from missing the ctrl when pressing ctrl+o
<bobolo> hi. how can i redirect all network traffic from wlan0 to eth0 using iptables ?
<beshoo>  using latest CURL curl 7.52.1  , i am tring to connect to https proxy i got "SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate " while curl global system var  CURL_CA_BUNDLE=/etc/pki/tls/certs/ca-bundle.crt
<beshoo> please advice
<Guest17802> ds
<texla> EriC^^, I made the change but as usual with nano I cannot save and exit file now at save with different name will not take n
<EriC^^> texla: press ctrl+x then press enter
<EriC^^> texla: did you use sudo?
<texla> EriC^^, I pressed ctr-x
<EriC^^> ok, press "y" then enter
<texla> EriC^^, Is that not going to write to different fil thad /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> texla: no, make sure the filename is still the same
<ctindel> is this the right place to ask an ubuntu bug question?
<ctindel> half the time I run a packer build in us-east-2 it fails on installing the zip package for some reason
<texla> EriC^^, Okay checked /etc/default/grub now quiet splash
<EriC^^> texla: ok, try sudo update-grub
<texla> EriC^^, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 36: /etc/default/grub: o: not found
<EriC^^> texla: the "o" is still there
<EriC^^> texla: sudo sed -i '/^o$/d' /etc/default/grub
<texla> EriC^^, Sine 1:00 pm we have seeing this o and I saw it two days before
<EriC^^> texla: try the sudo sed command above, then sudo update-grub
<Guy1524> I have extensively searched google for an answer to this, and have asked on r/arma, to no avail so this is my last resort, I am trying to run a dedicated Arma 2 OA server on Ubuntu 16.04, I have successully installed it however when I run the server I get a segfault in glibc
<texla> EriC^^, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo sed -i '/^o$/d' /etc/default/grub
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$
<Guy1524> here is my console output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24121306/
<EriC^^> texla: (Y)
<EriC^^> try sudo update-grub
<Guy1524> and here is my backtrace through gdb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24121859/
<Guy1524> my guess is that the program relies on an older version of gdb
<texla> EriC^^, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 37: /etc/default/grub: ^o: not found
<EriC^^> texla: cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> let's see what it has now
<barkingvenice> dopamin drink... - is this kosher?
<KalEl> is it safe to remove the ~/Desktop directory?
<KalEl> And the Pictures, Public, Template, Videos, Document, Downloads, Music directories
<EriC^^> KalEl: i think it breaks the actual desktop somehow iirc
<EriC^^> in unity at least
<barkingvenice> KalEl, why not move that to another location and see if "anyone" complains? (it may break your system if critical apps: ie booting - use it)
<KalEl> Ok thanks
<OerHeks> Guy1524, steam? delete your Arma2OA.cfg > https://steamcommunity.com/app/33930/discussions/0/540742485358480344/
<KalEl> I was pondering if there is any way to keep only what I need, so that it makes backup of the home directory simple
<texla> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/bu94
<EriC^^> KalEl: make a script to back up your files
<KalEl> If those are empty directories I might as well keep them and avoid them.
<Guy1524> OerHeks: this is not through steam
<Guy1524> ill try moving it
<KalEl> Ok
<Guy1524> same error
<Guy1524> i suspect it is using an older version of glibc
<Guy1524> and the new one probably breaks it
<Guest71907> my coworker is trolling me with the command DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send "REBOOTING IN 5 MINUTES" making a notification pop up daily, how can i get rid of it lol?
<Guest17802> help
<xryuu> hello all. i'm trying to install budgie ubuntu.how can i use lvm on my 320gb hdd?
<Guest17802> im whant
<Guest17802> heeey
<Guest17802> speak spanish_
<Guest17802> ?
<EriC^^> texla: head -n 35 /etc/default/grub | sudo tee /etc/default/grub
<mcphail> !es | Guest17802
<ubottu> Guest17802: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<texla> EriC^^, This is file update shows now http://pastebin.com/rY7rGxGu
<EriC^^> texla: ah ok great, disregard the last command then
<EriC^^> texla: ok, check that the linux lite entry has a kernel   "    cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999   "
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/u2vfGQZq
<texla> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/gle0
<EriC^^> texla: it's still not right, try just sudo os-prober
<xryuu> EriC^^ should i make 2 partitions or one?
<xryuu> for installation
<EriC^^> texla: under the os-prober part of it, it just has linux , it should be linux /boot/vmlinuz root=.... etc
<texla> EriC^^, /dev/sda3:Linux Lite 2.8 (14.04):Ubuntu:linux
<EriC^^> xryuu: it's up to you, doesn't matter really
<xryuu> ok then thank you for everything mate!
<EriC^^> xryuu: no problem!
<EriC^^> texla: ok, try reinstalling os-prober in case it helps, sudo apt-get install os-prober
<EriC^^> texla: 1 sec, dont run that
<EriC^^> texla: sudo apt-get install --reinstall os-prober grub-common
<barkingvenice> bye
<EriC^^> texla: os-prober is seriously off somehow, if you need to tell someone about the problem show him this paste in relation to your problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/24121975/
<EriC^^> it's getting a little late here, i'm off to bed in a bit
<SimpleIRC_rbWUJ> any know why in grub, setting 1920x1080 does not work but 1920*1080 does?
<CyberCaffine> Can anyone tell me what's happening?
<texla> EriC^^, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$  sudo apt-get install --reinstall os-prober grub-common
<SimpleIRC_rbWUJ> all documentation I can find uses X
<texla> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<texla> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SimpleIRC_rbWUJ> boot freezes without using *
<EriC^^> texla: something about linux lite has os-prober messing up, some character in the kernel filename or something like that maybe, it's like 1 thing went wrong and the rest followed
<CyberCaffine> @texla Wait for the resource to get free
<EriC^^> texla: try     ps aux | grep dpkg     anything there?
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/jgAFA96B
<EriC^^> texla: the grub-pc installation is still running/hanging
<EriC^^> texla: try sudo kill 11546
<texla> EriC^^, bash: kill: (11546) - Operation not permitted
<EriC^^> texla: use sudo
<texla> EriC^^, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo kill 11546
<texla> [sudo] password for ray:
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$
<EriC^^> texla: ok, try ps aux | grep dpkg
<texla> EriC^^, ray      12217  0.0  0.0   5108   828 pts/5    S+   19:40   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<EriC^^> texla: ok, now try reinstalling grub
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common os-prober
<nubfilter> hi all. anyone know of a package that gives windows10/bing like functionality which would choose beautiful background and lock screen images that change over time?
<xangua> nubfilter: KDE
<texla> EriC^^, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nubfilter> xangua: I just installed kde-desktop today
<nubfilter> currently looking at a black background for some reason
<nubfilter> just switched to sddm from gdm, will reboot and see what happens
<EriC^^> texla: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/yTjfcjXg
<EriC^^> texla: ok, run a quick sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-common os-prober
<EriC^^> as a sanity check for the files it uses to make the cfg
<EriC^^> then type "   set -x  "  and then run sudo update-grub
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/LL4sXGys
<xheart> hi everyone
<xheart> i am trying to connect to my wifi but it only connects via cable
<xheart> i entered the password for the router but it is not accepting
<xheart> it does see the wireless connection but it does not connect wifi
<xheart> this is ubuntu 16.04lts
<Auprivave> xheart, broadcomm?
<frontendnewb> my friend from wordpress channel said I could be enlightened on how to set up a LAMP stack or even the mamp (all-in-one) for a standard mac user in this channel, anyone point me in the right direction
<xheart> cable wireless router
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/733ig6H1
<Auprivave> xheart, your card?
<xheart> not i have the small usb adapter 802.11n
<xheart> the computers sees the wireless
<EriC^^> texla: did you run " set -x " ?
<Auprivave> xheart, you could run a live usb to check if its related to ubuntu.
<texla> EriC^^, yes it just changed to another prompt
<EriC^^> texla: how about cheating our way out of this one?
<CyberCaffine> I'm sorry guys, I am a noob here. Can anyone please direct?
<EriC^^> texla: how do you feel about making a custom entry for linux lite and just disabling os-prober?
<texla> EriC^^, great suggestion
<OerHeks> frontendnewb, server guide is a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<xheart> how do i create it?
<EriC^^> texla: ok, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<texla> EriC^^, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<texla> [sudo] password for ray:
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$
<texla> EriC^^, As stated before I would not have a problem with deleting liinuxlite
<EriC^^> texla: wget -O /tmp/entry http://termbin.com/w0sd
<EriC^^> texla: might as well leave it
<EriC^^> texla: then "   cat /tmp/entry | sudo tee -a /etc/grub.d/40_custom   "
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/TP2YfrR9
<EriC^^> texla: looks good
<EriC^^> try sudo update-grub
<Guest20816> g]ho
<EriC^^> texla: then "  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999   "
<Guest20816> hola hablan en espanol?
<EriC^^> !es | Guest20816
<ubottu> Guest20816: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<texla> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/p9og
<KalEl> How do I ls with all hidden files
<KalEl> ls .* seems to have some weird side effects
<dkg_ctc> ls -a
<EriC^^> texla: looks good
<KalEl> Thanks a lot dkg_ctc that worked!
<dkg_ctc> You're welcome, KalEl.  .* will basically do an ls of everything in the current directory, including sub-directories.
<EriC^^> texla: wb, the cfg looks good now
<EriC^^> texla: try   "    stat /mnt/looksee/boot/vmlinuz* | nc termbin.com 9999   "  just to see if there's a bad char in the filename or not
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/kLiXLRAJ...stat said to use netcat
<texla> EriC^^, It's getting late can we pick this up tomorrow evening
<EriC^^> texla: it should work now
<texla> EriC^^, thanks for all the help goodnight
<EriC^^> texla: no problem, thanks you too
<POO> Hi
<POO> Pls help
<POO> or it will be too late
<Menzador> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<POO> Okay So Im curretly using Majaro Deepin.
<POO> Is it stable than Ubuntu?
<Menzador> POO: That's not a distro we support here. Try #manjaro .
<POO> Also Unity freezes when I open a video in Fullscreen on chrome
<Menzador> (Oops, didn't mean to part, there.)
<Menzador> POO: Where did you get Unity from? You said you use Deepin desktop... and we don't support Manjaro here.
<POO> on Ubuntu
<POO> My deafult desktop in Ubuntu Im using Manjaro on a Live USB
<Menzador> POO: So you need to repair your Ubuntu install?
<Menzador> POO: Can you pastebin the output of [ lspci | grep -i video ]?
<tatertots> Menzador: have you tried "lspci | grep -i video" on your own system?.....i think you should try  it yourself before you ask someone else to try it...i think you will find it doesn't show anything
<basketball> IdleOne, have you seen andy recently?
<Menzador> tatertots: Oh gosh, I seriously am mincing my commands :(
<ctindel>    amazon-ebs: E: Package 'zip' has no installation candidate
<ctindel> but if i try again it works ok. is it possible there's some sort of cdn/caching issue left over from the s3 outage?
<ctindel> quit
<kal> echo
<underd0g> yo
<show_> Hi All, is it possible to do a debootstrap of ubuntu 14.04.5 ? It seems I can only get 14.04 rather than  14.04.5.
<girlSmile> Milo & Joe Rogan On "The Jews" ( https://youtu.be/ynAdW1b4ktU ) They finally get it!
<cfhowlett> !ops | GSS6 ban requested
<ubottu> GSS6 ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<logintrouble>  i can't login with my normal user after doing ppa-purge on kubuntu backports ppa. i created a user "test" after reverting back and user "test" logs in fine
<hima> hi there
<logintrouble> hello
<hima> what is the prefered ubuntu
<hima> to install ltsp
<cfhowlett> hima, choose one, learn it, use it.  they all work
<logintrouble> hima: edubuntu
<hima> some one suggested ubuntu mate
<cfhowlett> hima, so do that.  next question, please
<elias_a_> hima: Go to #ltsp and ask
<elias_a_> hima: ltsp is a special case and therefore I suggest the dedicated channel. :)
<arooni> what is the recommended file type for 14.04 server?  ext3 or ext4 ?
<cfhowlett> ext4.  ext3 has been deprecated for ALL ubuntu for years
<Aurorasaura> will adding a hard drive to an lvm alter any data currently on the lvm?
<logintrouble> i broke my user after removing the kubuntu backports ppa
<logintrouble> logging in with any DE gives a black screen and an X shaped cursor
<kbob> that is Xorg
<cfhowlett> logintrouble, easypeasy workaround: create a new user and sudo cp files from BROKEuser to NEWuser
<logintrouble> will it preserve permissions and such?
<logintrouble> i don't have the bandwidth to break steam right now
<Aurorasaura> Also my other question is I have 1 main folder with several folders in it. I want to copy them to a few external hard drives but the one is not big enough by itself. is it possible to copy only a set amount of files? Ubuntu server bi gui
<Aurorasaura> no gui*
<logintrouble> cfhowlett: how can i keep my username?
<cfhowlett> logintrouble, username will not effect steam login
<logintrouble> i don't have enough space to cp oldhome newhome
<Dr_Coke> nvidia drivers and my new monitor won't scale to 2550x1440
<dkg_ctc> logintrouble, do you have enough space to gzip oldhome, delete oldhome directory, gunzip oldhome file?
<Dr_Coke>  it scales and gives me no taskbar
<Dr_Coke> and puts the login in a weird place
<logintrouble> dkg_ctc no
<logintrouble> is it possible to delete dotfiles until i can log in?
<cfhowlett> logintrouble, inadvisable!
<logintrouble> why?
<cfhowlett> fix what went wrong before you begin deleting random files
<logintrouble> i'm not sure exactly what went wrong
<cfhowlett> then you definitely should not be deleting potentially necessary files, right?
<logintrouble> i installed the kubuntu backports ppa. couldn't log in. removed the ppa with ppa-purge, then did apt update && apt upgrade. rebooted, couldn't log in. created new user
<logintrouble> i don't have enough spavce to copy my entire ~/
<logintrouble> and the desired outcome is i can log in, even if i nuke all my settings in the process, i can set them back.
<logintrouble> i'm not exactly sure what to do to fix my user.
<cfhowlett> logintrouble, quote  "On all my systems (all had the same problem) the solution was:    Switch to console using Ctrl+Alt+F1    Login to text console (your username is enough if your system only has one user. otherwise you will need root user or sudo)    rm /home/*/.Xauthority    reboot"
<KalEl> Hi... I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I have xubuntu running on a VirtualBox. I am only interested in the terminal. Can I expose it somehow to the host OS so I can SSH into it, and perhaps even disable the GUI?
<cfhowlett> KalEl, ssh from your host to the ubuntu guest
<anirbaan> Bashing-om It worked, I just repeated the whole system shift process in legacy mode
<cfhowlett> as far as disabling the gui, easiest way is to set the grub configuration to boot into text, but cleaner to install ubuntu-server with no extras
<Bashing-om> anirbaan: I had confidence :)
<anirbaan> Bashing-om: ha ha ha
<Guy1524> ffs, I log into steam through wine to run a windows game
<KalEl> cfhowlett, is the guest IP accessible to the host?
<Guy1524> and a hardware survey comes up
<cfhowlett> KalEl, if you have the vbox network settings configured correctly, yes.  best to ask #vbox or google
<lerner> i need to see bpg files. Do I need libraries or a specific imageviewer?
<cfhowlett> lerner, bpg?
<lerner> yes, thats the format
<cfhowlett> from what program?
<th_> anyone get color emojis working on chrome?
<th_> tried google noto color emoji but theres some kind of spacing issue and all numbers turn into emojis
<lerner> from none progran, it is  a file
<cfhowlett> lerner, google it up: bpg file view linux
<lerner> does 'extract' work from the shell? it is a tar.gz file I want to make and install
<opsu> good evening everyone!
<opsu> @lerner man extract should give you the proper guidelines
<opsu> anyone awake?
<lerner> ok. Question: If I create a directory and extract a tar.gz there, does the tar.gz create the directory in a standard directory (like /etc/fgfs) or only in the directory I created?
<JFox762> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch sound sinks?
<Ben64> lerner: whatever is in the file gets extracted
<Ben64> lerner: what are you trying to install? compiling should be the last resort
<lerner> Ben64, but ./configure, make and make install install the program in the proper directory and not in the extraction directory, correct? and Im compiling because it is apparently the only way. but please stick to this question
<lerner> JFox762, function keys , on my keyboard fn+f5
<Ben64> lerner: it probably isn't the only way, and ./configure, make, and make install have nothing to do with extracting a file
<JFox762> ahh ok
<opsuSEC> apt-install unzip, apt-unzip from directory should handle it
<lerner> even so id like to understand this
<Ben64> lerner: the more you explain, the better
<opsuSEC> log preferred
<JFox762> fn key? I'm tanlking about a desktop PC here
<JFox762> My razer blackwidow *DOES* have an FN key... but it isn't anything like a laptop FN key
<doctor88> can someone give me a hand..i got one of my wifi adaptors stuck in monitor mode and was hoping someone could help me get it back to normal?
<opsuSEC> doc
<doctor88> yea
<doctor88> i do
<doctor88> sorry cant login
<KalEl> I pinged 192.168.56.1, which is my XUbuntu (I think), and I got a ping. Is there any way to know for sure? Any way I can see a log in the xubuntu or send back a 'Hi there' message from linux?
<opsu> that's your gateway more than likely, Kal. lol
<cuckoo> hey
<opsu> hola, kuck.
<KalEl> Oh what does that mean
<cfhowlett> KalEl, great question!  there's got to be a log entry that would show a response, but I don't know where to look.
<KalEl> The ping is actually not from xubuntu?
<cuckoo> there is no /etc/group is it a problem?
<opsu> depends, cuckoo, are you running at-risk PCI data or anything?
<opsu> sudo mkdir from cd
<opsu> problem solved
<cuckoo> i am on ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<opsu> cd /etc/group
<opsu> if it doesn't exist
<opsu> cd /etc/
<cfhowlett> opsu, do you need it for some reason??
<KalEl> I am not sure if you can cd into /etc/group, isn't it a file
<opsu> need what?
<KalEl> you could vi /etc/group
<opsu> i was going to suggest a wipe instead of him sudoing the filesystem, lvm can be tricky to a beginner
<KalEl> Can I use something slightly more sophisticated than ping instead, that can send back a message? I don't know what though
<cuckoo> KalEl, thankx
<KalEl> I.e. to know that the IP is indeed connecting to the Ubuntu guest machine inside Virtualbox
<cfhowlett> KalEl, ssh to the guest and do an ls or something
<KalEl> Much flattered that I am, I suppose your gratitude is misplaced since I didn't really answer you cuckoo. Perhaps someone else did, and I must apologize but I can't in right conscience accept the appreciation for someone else's effort
<opsu> kalEl, netstat -i
<KalEl> SSH says access denied
<KalEl> Does that mean it's working? A random IP shouldn't say access denied, right?
<opsu> did you ping .1?
<KalEl> Also, if it is working, is there anything I need to do to really enable ssh
<cuckoo> KalEl, u said its not a file
<opsu> that's more than likely the gateway to your initial connection, not the virtual machine.
<cuckoo> and itsnt a folder its a file so i cant cd into it i can vi into it :)
<KalEl> Oh right... you are very welcome in that case!
<opsu> but you can mkdir then chmod
<anirbaan> Guy1524: steam is available for linux, you better run that :)
<opsu> just delete system 32 bro
<cfhowlett> opsu, WHAT???
<cfhowlett> !danger | opsu
<ubottu> opsu: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<doctor88> lolz
<cuckoo> hey have someone used vmware in ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<cuckoo> i am not getting vmrun in it :(
<KalEl> I am very happy to be of use to someone - with my very limited knowledge - which is apparent from the fact that I am seeking counsel myself :)
<opsu> yes cuckoo, you need to enable guest additions.
<cuckoo> can u plz help me how?
<opsu> man boxes
<opsu> use fedora for virtual machines
<opsu> :)
<cuckoo> cant done in ubuntu?
<cuckoo> :(
<cfhowlett> cuckoo, be patient!
<opsu> can it? yes.
<opsu> oracle hasn't been very reputable recently.
<KalEl> Does ubuntu allow ssh connections into it, from LAN, by default?
<opsu> no, Kal UFW would normally have that port secured.
<cuckoo> i need this path /usr/bin/vmrun for execution of cuckoo sandbox
<opsu> what's your uid, 1000?
<opsu> move chmod 768 to vmware after installation.
<opsu> after you get your VMware up, I'd suggest practicing in two environments, then bridge the connections to them via ssh, this way you don't move around your filesystem too much.
<lotuspsychje> guys, use tab nicknames for support
<lotuspsychje> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<opSUsec> my apologies; lotus.
<opSUsec> Moving forward, how is everyone doing this evening?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | opSUsec
<ubottu> opSUsec: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<opSUsec> *360 moonwalks out the side door*
<KalEl> If I want to use "set -o vi" always for terminal in xubuntu, where do I put the command?
<KalEl> ~/.profile?
<priporg> hi, how to install flash?
<KalEl> priporg, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<KalEl> Before that you might need to enable the multiverse repository
<priporg> KalEl, is that the best way?
<gogo1> helo
<KalEl> Sorry I don't know
<KalEl> That's what I would do if I were to install flash
<KalEl> And to enable multiverse, add the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list, as stated here http://askubuntu.com/questions/89096/how-do-i-enable-the-multiverse-repository
<priporg> ok
<priporg> KalEl, adobe flash is a security risk as it's no longer supported.
<KalEl> Oh did the installer tell you that
<lerner> my browser on college should by default redirect me to the log in page, correct?
<cfhowlett> lerner, what login page are you speaking of???
<lerner> cfhowlett, log in page from university
<KalEl> Sorry then you might need to wait for someone else for help. By the way it is indeed dropped from all major OS'es, but I assume you know what you are doing and that you really need it.
<priporg> KalEl, i dont know what im doing.
<KalEl> Oh, then can I ask why you want flash?
<raub> weird question: on my terminal screen when I cut-n-paste a line that wraps around, it is being splitted into two lines right at the width of the terminal
<raub> Why would that be happening?
<cfhowlett> raub, because that's what your terminal settings give you
<raub> cfhowlett: How do I change that?
<cfhowlett> raub, let's see: terminal > setting??
<priporg> KalEl, some apps require flash to run
<priporg> how to check what version of ubuntu i am running?
<cfhowlett> priporg, terminal: lsb_release -d
<KalEl> priporg, if you _really_ need those apps, then it is reasonable to install flash. Do bear in mind that flash may introduce vulnerabilities in your system, which malicious hackers can take advantage of. (Ideally those apps should have been updated.)
<raub> priporg: if do not have lsb_release, there are other ways
<raub> cfhowlett: interesting since one of the terminal programs I have not updated in months
<cfhowlett> raub, did you get it sorted then?
<priporg> Thanks lsb_release worked fine
<priporg> cfhowlett, any ideas how to install pepperflash properly?
<cfhowlett> priporg, /msg ubottu flash        for starters
<raub> cfhowlett: nope. I will test in my old ubuntu laptop to stay on topic
<cfhowlett> priporg, easiest way all around for flash is to install google chrome
<cfhowlett> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/install-adobe-flash-ubuntu
<priporg> cfhowlett, chrome also supports java natively?
<cfhowlett> no idea
<raub> cfhowlett: Tested in my 16.04 laptop using lxtermnal, which used to work fine. Now it splits the text. I do not think the problem is the temrinal program
<cfhowlett> raub, are you copy pasting?
<raub> cfhowlett: before I saw the same behaviour in iterm2, which since is an osx program it is off-topic
<raub> cfhowlett: yep. And that worked fine before
<cfhowlett> you're probably pasting an invisible <return>
<raub> cfhowlett: :se list (I am using vim) shows no invisible return
<raub> What I have is a variable that is broken right at the end of the line, so script thinks the first part is empty and the rest is a string
<cfhowlett> raub, a variable?  should be bookended by 'X' or something similar.
<raub> cfhowlett: this is a script I was working on
<cfhowlett> understood.  perhaps ask #bash
<alkisg> Hi, a few days ago k1l_ mentioned that `apt autoremove` is supposed to get rid of older kernels, but this doesn't happen for me in 16.04.2, any idea why? uname=4.8.0-39-generic, but I also have 4.8.0-36 installed and it doesn't get autoremoved.
<cfhowlett> alkisg, it will retain the most recent 2 kernels
<alkisg> cfhowlett: ah, ty, will wait for a new one then. Smart move :)
<jimmy_> Can anyone help, having issues installing ubuntu alongside windows 10. Keeps coming up with error "alloc magic is broken" I'm using a USB stick to load it from. Ive used lots of different USB installers and I've run a RAM check and it came up with no errors
<alkisg> jimmy_: does that error happen while you boot, and it prevents the usb stick from booting, or after installation?
<jimmy_> alikisg_: it happens while I boot. It keeps stopping me from installing
<alkisg> jimmy_: have you tried the dd command to create the usb stick?
<Seven_Six_Two> did you md5 the iso
<jimmy_> I've not tried the dd command. Will try that, yeah I md5 it
<magkneetoe> hey guys
<nottrollman> hello bro
<sousousou> hi  bro
<Vadi> The dash keeps turning off scopes I want to search in... if I want to search for a particular virtualbox vm, I have to go and turn the virtualbox scope on _every single time_. Is that intended?
<lujin> hello
<onkar> ping
<elias_a_> Please ask your support question(s).
<yy_> hello
<memphisw> ;wc
<seeit> aclocal
<magkneetoe> hi
<seeit> hi
<magkneetoe> what are you running?
<seeit> trying to compile 0.14 from the repository
<magkneetoe> oh wow cool!
<seeit> seems some env vars are not defined by default so I gotta edit some files
<magkneetoe> oh ok. I just installed Ubuntu LTS
<seeit> oh sorry compiling bitcoin core 0.14
<seeit> not ubuntu
<seeit> I'm on LTS also, great OS, we have the best OSs don't we?
<magkneetoe> I think its great
<magkneetoe> i dont like GNOME too much
<magkneetoe> I have been trying to get bitcoin and a wallet
<seeit> I might make the switch to kubuntu
<magkneetoe> but I  am intimidated
<magkneetoe> me too actually
<magkneetoe> im downloading it
<ducasse> magkneetoe: you don't need to downoad an image and reinstall, just install the kubuntu packages
<magkneetoe> ducasse: how do i remove every instance of GNOME
<hateball> that's not simple, nor needed unless you have a tiny disk
<magkneetoe> i will do what that instead then
<magkneetoe> so it wont affect the fact that i had gnome before
<magkneetoe> it wont try to have gnome run anymore
<ducasse> you select which desktop you want when you log in
<magkneetoe> nice
<magkneetoe> thanks guys
<magkneetoe> i think i found it
<magkneetoe> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<magkneetoe> right?
<ducasse> that should work
<Vadi> The dash keeps turning off scopes I want to search in... if I want to search for a particular virtualbox vm, I have to go and turn the virtualbox scope on _every single time_. Is that intended?
<hateball> magkneetoe: dunno if https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728 is fixed properly or not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<hateball> that's a showstopper you might run into
<magkneetoe> hateball: i will let u know.
<seeit> hateball: does a fresh install of kubuntu work?
<seeit> don't do it from apt-get
<seeit> its broken
<seeit> just found that our
<seeit> out
<magkneetoe> I downloaded the aptget and the ISO
<hateball> seeit: Yes, fresh install works just fine
<magkneetoe> thanks guys
<hateball> And installing with apt works as well, if you remove a package prior to installing kubuntu-desktop, as detailed in the bug report
<ughthisisannoyin> I'm having trouble with keyboards lately. After upgrading/installing 16.04 my keyboard input stops for a few seconds, misses a few keypresses and then starts working normally again. This is happening on wired and wireless keyboards on a custom tower PC and also a stock Toshiba laptop with built in keyboard. Any ideas?
<vlt> Hello. When I use LibreOffice's File->Send as Mail function a new mail in thunderbird is composed but it's empty and without an attached document. Any idea why?  (Ubuntu 16.04)
<jink> Ubuntu 16.10 / QEMU VPS: I bound my postfix to specific IPs (both ipv4 and ipv6) and it fails to start during boot, because the interfaces aren't ready, yet.  ("no local interface found for ...")  What should I do?
<nzoueidi> vlt: the problem may be from LibreOffice as it can be from Thunderbird, in the two ways asking in #libreoffice or #thunderbird would be better
<nzoueidi> jink: when you do /sbin/ifconfig lo in the guest system what you got?
<vlt> nzoueidi: Thank you.
<jink> nzoueidi: http://apaste.info/l7DhC
<daniel_cristea> bau
<tfrutuoso> Morning, people!
<tfrutuoso> Anyone using a Kaby Lake laptop?
<tfrutuoso> I don't think Ubuntu supports this quite well.
<tfrutuoso> Got kernel panic...
<tfrutuoso> You guys aren't talkative. I'll come back later :) Cheers.
<donttrustem> I am running 16.04 but cannot find out why my cronjob is not running.    I can run the script from the cli but they cronjob does not seem to run.  1 * * * * root /usr/bin/php /var/www/support/api/cron.php
<donttrustem> I have tailed the syslog but no entries for cron
<rtbt> I've been having a fuzzy/pixelated screen for a week.
<rtbt> No idea how to fix this
<rtbt> Im running 16.10, nvidia geforce 710m attempted to install all proprietary drivers, even added graphics project teams drivers
<rtbt> Nothing
<rtbt> It's driving me nuts
<rtbt> Does anyone have any experience with nvidia graphics cards and pixelated displays?
<jink> rtbt: I have no idea, but my guess would be that the monitor and graphics card resolutions don't match.
<rtbt> It's an all in one pc :/
<jink> rtbt: And you can't choose the resolution?  Usually, you can select 640x480, etc?
<rtbt> Jink: i set it to that resolution with xrandr
<rtbt> jink: it still is blurry, not as much, but my native res is 1920x1080
<jink> And when you set it to that, it's still blurry?
<rtbt> Yep
<jink> :/
<jink> Are you sure about the native resolution?
<rtbt> As certain as i can be
<mantise> can anyone tell me if i can do an apt-get install canon mg5150 ? or i have to go to the producent and download the tar files ?
<mantise> or how i find the drivers for apg-get
<rtbt> Mantise: do you have the repository?
<mantise> nop cant see in my software and updates :)
<mantise> rtbt: found a guide where i should sudo apt-get install gdebi, and install
<rtbt> Mantise: what version of linux are you running
<mantise> rtbt: ubuntu gnome 16.10 :)
<rtbt> It may not work for the newer version
<rtbt> The ppa i have here
<mantise> rtbt: well i found the Linux IJ Printer Driver, fron canon's website
<mantise> Linux IJ Scan Driver_mg5100.tar
<RRG> Can i run activex in firefox on Ubuntu
<mantise> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:inameiname/stable  ?
<rtbt> It might work
<rtbt> Otherwise you can install the tar.gz file
<rtbt> Sorry tar
<mantise> rtbt: if i do the repository, it says i should get synaptic package manager aswell
<mantise> aw
<mantise> how do i remove this again ? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:inameiname/stable
<mahakal> Guys mysqld on 16.05 is consuming lots of resources.What is the soloution apart from removing this package?
<u_u> @mahakal: you like men?
<mahakal> u_u: come to the point
<u_u> :)fight!
<mahakal> :)then God saves you :)
<u_u> :):):)
<mantise> can anyone help me to install Linux IJ Print Driver_mg5100.tar ? i need to do it from terminal ?
<buzzt3d> Hi all, I am trying to update on Ubuntu/LXDE 16.10 to the NZ archives but getting errors. Is there an issue?
<ducasse> mantise: there should be install instructions where you got it
<mantise> ducasse: there isnt. its on canon's website. so support for linux
<ducasse> buzzt3d: paste the errors on paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<mantise> they have for windows and mac
<buzzt3d> K
<ducasse> mantise: then unpack the archive and look for instructions there, normally a file called readme or install
<mantise> ducasse: will try. just unpack from desktop is fine right ? :D im not a shark with the untar / terminal
<buzzt3d> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24123919/
<ducasse> mantise: just right click -> unpack
<mantise> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> buzzt3d: i'd think there is just a temporary problem with that mirror, so try another or wait a few hours.
<buzzt3d> Ah right, of course there is 8-)
<buzzt3d> ducasse: Thanks.
<ducasse> buzzt3d: this happens from time to time, not much to worry about :)
<buzzt3d> OK, j'ne suis pas freaking out 8-)
<ducasse> tres bon :)
<buzzt3d> ducasse: Vous etes Francaise?
<koleygr> Hi
<koleygr> I have a friend that sometimes his ubuntu starts without unity and taskbar. I told him to use this link to solve the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears but after 20 days he has the same problem again. His syslog is here: http://pastebin.com/JSEDiPxu
<cuckoo> hey i am using virtualbox xp inside it its ip is 10. something but on terminal i am seeing virbro has 192. something?
<cuckoo> its stranger isnt it?
<ikevin> koleygr, tell him to take a look in ~/.xsession_errors
<ikevin> cuckoo, it depend of network settings in vb
<cuckoo> so wat i need to do fr keeping it in that range i mean 192. something
<koleygr> thank you ikevin ... I will ask him to do it and come back if not find a solution
<ikevin> cuckoo, configure network as bridge and not as nat
<cuckoo> ohh thankx i will check once :)
<jSmP> jsmp
<cuckoo> ikevin, i configured network as attached to bridged and name = eth0 still its showing 10. something
<ikevin> cuckoo, your xp guest is using dhcp?
<cuckoo> i dont know :(
<cuckoo> how to check it?
<ikevin> check on windows network settings
<cuckoo> where exactly in internet properties?
<ikevin> cuckoo, in connection details
<cuckoo> ikevin, i ma not able to find it can u guide me :(
<cuckoo> i went to control panel and then network connections
<mantise> can i just click the cnijfilter-mg5100series_3.40-1_amd64.deb file to install in ubuntu or do i need a terminal command ?
<mantise> because open with software install doesnt work
<EriC^^> if you had a partition you absolutely did not want mounted, is there a command to forbid that/allow it later easily?
<EriC^^> reason i'm asking is i'm mounting the disk from virtualbox as a raw disk image and i guess if linux mounts and writes to it at the same time, bad things can happen?
<krstjns> Hello, would this be a good place to ask how to deal with library issues when compiling a project on ubuntu?
<octopeg> hello. I am trying to upgrade Qt from 5.5 to 5.7, but I am having difficulties with software not looking at the right installation. to install 5.7 I did wget http://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.7/5.7.0/qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.7.0.run and chmod +x qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.7.0.run and sudo ./qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.7.0.run
<octopeg> I tried to change the default Qt paths in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtchooser/default.conf, but the program I am running seems to still look in the wrong place.
<octopeg> that is, it looks for libQt5Core.so.5 and similar files in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ and not in /opt/Qt5.7.0/5.7/gcc_64/lib where they seem to have been installed to.
<octopeg> qtchooser -print-env gives me the right new paths, so I am not sure why the program looks in a different directory (it may be hardcoded to look there?)
<wtfubuntu> Hi guys, how is it possible that my Ubuntu can't create an AP but I can do it in Windows on the same computer using Connectify??
<hateball> wtfubuntu: are you trying to set up your machine to act as a wifi router?
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Yep
<hateball> wtfubuntu: that's built in functionality
<octopeg> hateball
<hateball> wtfubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<octopeg> please help
<hateball> octopeg: I don't know, and you're doing things outside the scope of support here, eg not using distro packages
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Thank you, but I'm not sure I'm doing that right, cause that doesn't show up on my wifi list
<octopeg> hateball: Qt is a distro package.
<hateball> octopeg: Yes, but not 5.7
<octopeg> that is accurate.
<hateball> octopeg: You'll most likely have better help in #qt for that
<octopeg> oh, I had no idea there's such a channel.
<octopeg> thanks for the tip.
<hateball> !alis | octopeg
<ubottu> octopeg: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Essentially, I'm trying to make a Wifi hotspot from the LAN connection on my computer so my Android can connect to it
<hateball> wtfubuntu: and that *should* work out of the box. Do you have any other devices around to scan with?
<wtfubuntu> wtfubuntu: Yes, and the other Android didn't pick it up either :(
<wtfubuntu> The "Wireless Hotspot" is now on
<wtfubuntu> But nothing picks it up
<hateball> wtfubuntu: you can run "journalctl -u NetworkManager" to check NetworkManager logs, if there's something going wrong
<hateball> wtfubuntu: and you're on 16.04 ?
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Yep
<hateball> wtfubuntu: ah, a little google shows that android cant connect to adhoc networks
<wtfubuntu> hateball: I got the logs but not sure what I should look for
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Wow that's stupid. I can do it from Windows :/
<hateball> so it needs to be setup in AP mode
<hateball> wtfubuntu: the software you used in windows probably did that for you
<wtfubuntu> hateball: I did try setting it up in AP mode, but it doesn't support master mode
<hateball> Hmmm, been ages since I fiddled with this and I dont have stuff here to test atm. But it should be fixable
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Thanks it's ok. It just seems like there are so many hurdles in ubuntu for me, it doesn't seem worth it event though Windows is crap
<hateball> wtfubuntu: well stick around, someone else might know :)
<ikevin> cuckoo, you'r using ubuntu as host and xp as guest?
<wtfubuntu> hateball: Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xc_> hi
<Lalic> hello
<help_please> hey, i got a problem with my newly installed 16.04 and apt. can i get help here?
<Mathisen> help_please, ask your question, dont ask to ask
<derGauner> #pulsedmedia
<help_please> fresh installed 16.04 lubuntu. i have a working connection and everything runs fine except for apt-get. it's not the appstream thing and i also disabled ipv6. still the same problem. when i run apt-get update the first few lists get read quickly but then it gets stuck and wont continue
<ikevin> help_please, on which repo?
<ikevin> help_please, can you pastebin the result of an apt-get update
<help_please> alright
<help_please> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24124581/
<help_please> it just gets stuck
<deldate> i can't update, you know the problem ?
<ikevin> help_please, are you using some proxy or firewall? if you wait for timeout, what does apt say?
<help_please> i never sat it out. let it run for a couple hours once. no proxy and no firewall. i had a 14.04 beforehand on the same machine and its updates ran just fine
<deldate> no, i don't use a proxy ,i forget a txt about update
<Random_Is_Random> So, I have a CSV file
<Random_Is_Random> I want to read the file line by line
<Random_Is_Random> and use each field as an argument for a piped command
<Random_Is_Random> how do I do that?
<Random_Is_Random> like "for line in $(cat csv); do script #firstargument -r #secondargument -c #thirdargument"
<Random_Is_Random> any ideas?
<ikevin> Random_Is_Random, the code you give don't work?
<n4no`> Random_Is_Random: Please see thread in forums here - http://bfy.tw/ASlM
<EriC^> !behepful | n4no`
<EriC^> !behelpful | n4no`
<ubottu> n4no`: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<deldate> what do you think, linux mint or ubuntu ??
<ikonia> whatever you like
<n4no`> If I was joking, I would've posted a link to a meme.
<ikonia> n4no`: then be more helpful
<EriC^> !google | n4no`
<ubottu> n4no`: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<n4no`> That wasn't google that was a link to Ubuntu Forums.
<EriC^> Random_Is_Random: try asking in ##linux too
<deldate> can i use dual boot, Mint + ubuntu ?
<ikevin> deldate, yes you can
<ikevin> deldate, so you will lost storage space for nothing, mint is ubuntu based
<ikevin> deldate, you can simply install cinnamon or mate and select them on the logon screen
<deldate> ikevin , ok thanks i will try
<deldate> i use cinnamon, but i can change theme to mate
<ikevin> deldate, mate is a DE not a theme
<deldate> oh sorry, yes that i mean, hehe : )
<deldate> ikevin, are u use a cinnamon
<ikevin> deldate, yep, i'm a mint cinnaomon user
<deldate> ikevin, same, i use cinnamon
<ikevin> deldate, cinnamon is a simple and quite light DE
<deldate> ikevin, yes you alright
<Clint0n> Hi all, getting a persistent 'Permission Denied' when trying to perform a mysqldump command on my ubuntu server ? I 100% have permissions to write to the directory (users home dir), and am using the root mysql account. Any ideas?
<Clint0n> Tried with and without sudo
<ikevin> Clint0n, read only FS?
<ikevin> Clint0n, permission denied come from mysql or linux?
<Clint0n> Is there a way for me to check that? I don't think so though as Ive created a zip file absolutely fine?
<Clint0n> Linux
<Clint0n> -bash: /home/mike/fdmagento.sql: Permission denied
<ikevin> can you pastebin the command/script you use?
<ikevin> (just hide login/password/host)
<Clint0n> mysqldump -u root -p fdmagento > /home/mike/fdmagento.sql
<Clint0n> I've also tried --user=root
<Clint0n> etc
<deldate> ikevin, i use a mint and ubuntu in 2 pc, but mint cinnamon its awesome for me : )
<Clint0n> Not even getting a password prompt with that command, just that permission denied line. And when I pass the password to the command I get the same permission denied
<ikevin> Clint0n, without "> /home..." does it show you the sql code?
<cuckoo> hey
<cuckoo> no snapshot opetion in vmware player options
<FrogCast> Can I decrease my ext4 partition and expand my swap partition while logged on? I need more memory, because ubuntu keeps freezing on me.
<cuckoo> FrogCast, yes
<EriC^> FrogCast: no
<Clint0n> ikevin, I get a password prompt when I run just mysqldump -u root -p fdmagento
<FrogCast> o_O
<EriC^> scratch that, hell no
<EriC^> FrogCast: make a swap file if you need swap so badly while logged on
<cuckoo> yes you can with another bootable pendrive
<ikevin> Clint0n, replace -p by "--password=your_password"
<FrogCast> cuckoo, yeah so I have to log off. :/
<cuckoo> yes
<deldate> cuckoo, u use a live cd ?
<FrogCast> EriC^, a swap file?
<Clint0n> ikevin, That works and spams my terminal window out with SQL data
<EriC^> FrogCast: yes, it's the same as a swap partition
<cuckoo> u cant decease beacause its alreay running some files from them . so u need to logged off.
<cuckoo> i have done it yesterday only :)
<FrogCast> EriC^, If I already have a swap partition, will creating a swap file make my computer use both?
<ikevin> Clint0n, ok, now append "> /home/..." to the same command :)
<cuckoo> deldate, no i used bootable pendrive
<EriC^> FrogCast: yeah
<cuckoo> just have iso of ubuntu
<FrogCast> EriC^, cool. Google is my friend I guess?
<Clint0n> ikevin, back to permission denied
<deldate> cuckoo  hmm ok
<ikevin> Clint0n, does "touch /home/mike/fdmagento.sql" return an error?
<Clint0n> Just noticed some bizarre permissions ikevin - let me try changing them
<EriC^> FrogCast: fallocate -l 4G /tmp/swapfile; mkswap /tmp/swapfile; swapon /tmp/swapfile
<FrogCast> EriC^, thanks
<EriC^> FrogCast: no problem
<cuckoo> anyone working in vmplayer in ubuntu?
<Clint0n> ikevin, Phew changing those permissions has fixed it, it looks like someone changed the permissions on the users home directory. Thanks for your help
<ikevin> Clint0n, you welcome
<FrogCast> EriC^, failed. Do I need sudo?
<EriC^> FrogCast: yes
<EriC^> also change the size to your needs
<help_please> i now disabled ipv6 - still super slow apt update
<deldate> no, i not running ubuntu in vmware
<ikevin> help_please, speed depend of your bandwith and remote server bandwith
<FrogCast> EriC^, failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/24124690/
<EriC^> FrogCast: you need sudo for each command
<FrogCast> ah
<help_please> ikevin, yea, but im just getting like 500 B/s
<EriC^> FrogCast: well not really, just the last one
<FrogCast> EriC^, lol worked. Didn't notice the semicolons
<ikevin> help_please, it's sometime normal
<deldate> help please, if i finish upgrade, need to reboot or not ?
<ikevin> deldate, it depend of the upgrade
<EriC^> FrogCast: swapon -s shows the swaps in use
<ikevin> deldate, but reboot is never obligated (just recommanded)
<EriC^> FrogCast: and swapoff /tmp/swapfile to turn it off
<deldate> oh, thanks ikevin
<ikevin> deldate, reboot is needed only for kernel upgrade
<FrogCast> EriC^, thanks. When I reboot will I have to redo it?
<EriC^> FrogCast: yeah, unless you make the swapfile somewhere permanent and add it to /etc/fstab
<FrogCast> !cookie | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<help_please> alright, another thing i noticed is that there is an ipv6 address when i run ifconfig although i disabled it via /etc/sysctl.conf.
<EriC^> FrogCast: thanks, if it's a multi user system or something change the permissions too as it said, 0600 and root the owner
<help_please> after a reboot, i mean
<deldate> ikevin, i need to reboot manual ? or like a windows reboot self
<ikevin> help_please, you get the local link?
<ikevin> deldate, manualy
<help_please> ikevin, what do you mean?
<ikevin> help_please, an ipv6 that start by fe80?
<help_please> ikevin,  inet6 addr: fe80::c583:c36d:7abf:7f1b/64 Scope:Link
<ikevin> help_please, this is normal
<deldate> ikevin, oh thanks man
<help_please> ikevin, oh, okay. if i run sysctl -p the ip disappears tho, its just not persistent after a restart
<deldate> if i use a proxy, can update my linux ?
<ikevin> deldate, if your proxy allow them, yes
<ikevin> deldate, just need to configure apt to use proxy
<deldate> ikevin, secure ???
<ikevin> deldate, ?
<deldate> ikevin, if i allow update on proxy, that secure connection or ??
<mrx_> hello
<ikevin> deldate, update are safe if you use official repo, so proxy is not more secure than direct connection
<deldate> ikevin, hmmm oke thanks ikevin
<craptalk> i got amd gpu and i always failed to resume from hibernation, has anyone ever experienced this kind of problem?
<craptalk> is it bug or something? i have been searching for this solution but always a dead-end
<craptalk> this is my system info http://termbin.com/r168
<leprechaun> Hi all! I wonder if someone could provide me with a good tutorial on how to use hexchat via tor in ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> craptalk, there is a debug wiki,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate
<craptalk> OerHeks: have you ever experienced this kind of problem?
<OerHeks> seen a lot of people here with sleep/hybernate issues, network not comming up, but i have no such issues, good hardware :-)
<craptalk> OerHeks: i started to hate my hardware, make my time thinking about something else
<craptalk> i just bought a brand new laptop, and it started happening. damn stupid
<cuckoo> join #cuckoosandbox
<Mercury> Hi, in ubuntu kickstart how can i define predownloaded packages ?
<help_please> hey, how do i select the fastest mirrors for my apt-get updates ?
<Mercury> help_please: use apt-fast using aria2 instead of apt-get
<ikonia> help_please: which are normally the fastest
<ikonia> help_please: it should work out the closest to you
<Mercury> help_please: ikonia is correct, ahead of it apt-fast provides you download over multiple connections
<Mercury> nothing more
<ikonia> you'll find most mirrors are pretty much the same speed anyway due to the minimum requirements of being a mirror
<Mercury>  in ubuntu kickstart how can i define predownloaded packages for installation ?
<help_please> oh, alright. thank you for that. i  struggle with super slow updates. like one update takes about 20 minutes
<ikonia> help_please: which mirror are you using
<Mercury> help_please then apt-fast should finish it in 5 minutes
<ikonia> help_please: it's possible your ISP may throttle you too
<help_please> i use my local country mirror. all other downloads work fine. its just apt-get
<ikonia> help_please: which is your local country (what's the url ?)
<help_please> de
<ikonia> which URL are you using,
<help_please> ikonia:  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<help_please> well, i did not run a complete update since the install but is it normal that apt-get cant even locate a package?
<help_please> E: Unable to locate package apturl
<Pici> help_please: you need to run an apt-get update first
<zabana> hello
<zabana> anybody here ?
<Pici> zabana: yes
<zabana> ah great (sorry about that I'm currently testing irssi)
<zabana> thanks Pici
<zabana> Pici: thanks mate
<zabana> sandeepkr: Hey
<Pici> Theres #ubuntu-offtopic if you're just looking to chat, #ubuntu itself is for support only.
<zabana> Pici: ah ok thanks, I'll check it out. cheers
<V7> Hey
<V7> I can't install php7.1-gd
<V7> Can you help me ?
<V7> Ubuntu 14.04 Server
<ikonia> V7: whats up
<Pici> V7: I don't see php7.1 in 14.04 at all, which would explain why you wouldn't be able to see the -gd package either.
<ikonia> ahh 14.04 good spot
<ikonia> my eyes said 16.04
<V7> Really ?
<V7> How then I've installed it ?
<ikonia> V7: probably from a ppa
<ikonia> thats not supported
<V7> So ...
<ikonia> so.... ?
<V7> How to install php7 on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> on ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> you don't, you can only use a PPA which is not supported by this channel
<ikonia> on 16.04 its the default php option
<V7> Oh dear
<semitones> Hey, I have a headless computer connected to my home network. I can see that the computer is on, but on the router page, it's listed as inactive. Are there any logs I could look at on the machine to see when it got disconnected?
<kantlivelong> what would cause wifi to not work after fresh boot but then work after suspending then resuming? BCM4322
<Wulf> Hello. How do I load a module on boot? I tried inserting it into /etc/modules, but it does not work.
<moongazer> Hello, I want to install JOGL. I have installed 2.3 but I want to install 2.2 . How do I go about doing that?
<ikonia> moongazer: how did you install it
<moongazer> ikonia, I don't even remember. It came along with the dependencies for scilab
<moongazer> compilation
<ikonia> moongazer: so how you installed it matters about how you'd replace it
<vimpulse> moongazer:  Why do you want to downgrade to 2.2?
<vimpulse> Wulf:  Hi!  Which module do you want your kernel to load every day, and why?
<Wulf> vimpulse: what do you mean every day?
<Wulf> vimpulse: bbswitch
<vimpulse> Wulf:  I meant every boot.
<Wulf> vimpulse: why? because I want to turn off my nvidia graphics card
<Wulf> it's causing too much heat --> noise + battery drain
 * vimpulse reads about bbswitch
<vimpulse> Wulf:  can you successfully load and use the module manually?
<vimpulse> Wulf:  wait
<vimpulse> Wulf:  "On some machines, turning off the card is permanent and the card does not reappear on subsequents reboots, which can result into the screen staying black all the time, including the BIOS screen."
<vimpulse> Wulf:  --https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch
<vimpulse> Wulf:  You're supposed to make a note of a certain keystroke sequence before using bbswitch for the first time.
<vimpulse> Wulf:  Otherwise you might brick your laptop.  I dunno if this means "temporarily brick" or "permanently brick".
<vimpulse> Wulf:  Have you done this already?
<Wulf> vimpulse: no, and I don't care
<Wulf> vimpulse: the module seems to do what it's supposed to do
<Wulf> vimpulse: I just want to load it on boot
<vimpulse> Wulf:  Ah OK.
<vimpulse> Wulf:  So you're able to successfully load and use it manually, and you want to load it on boot.  Correct?
<Wulf> vimpulse: yes
 * vimpulse reads
<Wulf> "modprobe bbswitch load_state=0" works
<Wulf> echo "bbswitch load_state=0" >> /etc/modprobe  does not. The line is there, but it's not loaded.
<vimpulse> Wulf:  https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch claims that you must have done:  sudo update-initramfs -u
<ikonia> bumblebee is dead isn't it
<ikonia> replaced with nvidia prime
<vimpulse> ikonia:  dunno.  I don't use Nvidia hardware, and I dunno what bumblebee even is.
<ikonia> hotswapping between nvidia/intel graphics manager
<vimpulse> ikonia:  ah ok.  I'm no expert here, and you're welcome to chip in on helping Wulf.
<vimpulse> Wulf:  Do you know what an initramfs is and what it does?
<ikonia> no no, it' fine, nothing wrong with what you are saying, just questioning why bubmlebee would even still get installed
<vimpulse> ikonia:  I did a Google search for [ bbswitch ].  The first hit was:  https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch
<vimpulse> ikonia:  That's a Git repository whose latest commit was 3 years ago, plus a Readme file.
<ikonia> nvidia have an official project called prime that replaced it
<vimpulse> ikonia:  ah, so you're saying that Wolf shouldn't be using bbswitch, and should be using Prime instead?
<ikonia> that is my understanding of the current tooling, yes
<vimpulse> ikonia:  But bbswitch seems to work fine for Wolf.  Why should he change from a working technology to something newer?
<OerHeks> wolf might want to check the bios to disable the nvidia
<vimpulse> Wulf:  see OerHeks's comment above
<ikonia> vimpulse: because it's dead, unsupported and not tested/supported by distros
<V7> What is the latest php in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ikonia> if you have to disable nvidia in the vios it's not working
<ikonia> vimpulse: 5.6 I think
<vimpulse> V7:  Did you check packages.ubuntu.com ?
<vimpulse> ikonia:  We shouldn't do V7's homework for him/her.
<ikonia> vimpulse: I'm not
<V7> ...
<V7> THank you for nothing
<ikonia> V7: you where told where the info was and I told you the answer,
<Pici> vimpulse: believe me, ikonia would be the last person to do that.
<ikonia> V7: so please drop the smart mouth
<V7> ?
<OerHeks> 5.5.9 https://launchpad.net/php
<V7> Thank you very much OerHeks
<vimpulse> If someone answers a quick-reference question by doing the research for the asker, is that not spoon-feeding?
<vimpulse> And, if so, shouldn't spoon-feeding be discouraged?
<OerHeks> vimpulse, if you don't want to answer, then do not.
<vimpulse> OerHeks:  I didn't answer :)
<nicomachus> you seem to be doing a lot of answering to questions that weren't asked.
<vimpulse> nicomachus:  what do you mean?
<vimpulse> nicomachus:  Do you mean that I should try not to fill such a big channel with off-topic side chatter?
<ppf> assume i have a script whose hashbang is #!/usr/bin/env interpreter
<ppf> how can i pass environment settings into that script
<ikonia> ppf: your script has to be setup to take arguments
<ppf> otherwise env will eat them?
<ikonia> or you have to have it run from your exiting shell, rather than spawn a new one
<ppf> alright, that's an idea
<vimpulse> ppf:  ikonia:  The question was not so clear to me.  But Wikipedia reports that env(1) doesn't normally touch the environment.  Only commands such as "env -i" will clear the environment.
<faekjarz> Hi! Is there more to EEC memory than just having it physically installed? Does the kernel know of ECC?
<vimpulse> faekjarz:  Dunno.  Why do you ask?
<faekjarz> vimpulse: edu porposes
<OerHeks> faekjarz, sounds like more an issue for ##hardware
<vimpulse> faekjarz:  http://serverfault.com/questions/643542/how-do-i-get-notified-of-ecc-errors-in-linux
<vimpulse> faekjarz:  You could try ##sysadmin.  But they might kick you if you don't do your research before talking there.
<vimpulse> faekjarz:  But the research isn't that hard to do.
<vimpulse> faekjarz:  https://www.google.com/search?q=ecc+linux
<vimpulse> Cheers all!
<wabbits> getting this warning running duplicity 0.6.23-1ubuntu4.1 on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/Crypto/Cipher/blockalgo.py:141: FutureWarning: CTR mode needs counter parameter, not IV
<wabbits>   self._cipher = factory.new(key, *args, **kwargs)
<moongazer> Hey
<moongazer> I need help installing an old version of jogl
<nicomachus> !info jogl
<ubottu> Package jogl does not exist in yakkety
<mauro1> salve a tutti
<mauro1> ciao ciao
<mauro1> !list
<ubottu> mauro1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicomachus> !it | mauro1
<ubottu> mauro1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> wabbits: Warnings shouldn't prevent you from running the program.
<wabbits> Thanks Pici I emailed the maintainer as preventative maintenance
<Celmor> I can't install a package, errors when connecting to archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com http://pastebin.com/raw/GnBQ43AR
<nicomachus> Celmor: do you have an internet connection?
<Celmor> yes
<Celmor> but I get permission errors when trying to use ping
<Celmor> ping: icmp open socket: Permission denied
<nicomachus> Celmor: looks like your machine is trying to use ipv6 instead of ipv4 and may be getting blocked by ufw
<Celmor> how do I turn off ufw?
<nicomachus> well you don't wanna do that, but you can disable ipv6 and see if that fixes it
<Celmor> I indeed wanna do that
<nicomachus> edit /etc/default/grub and add `ipv6.disable=1` to the line `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=...`
<brunch875> is it possible to add my own pictures to the ubuntu community walpapers?
<nicomachus> then sudo update-grub
<Celmor> I don't even know if that thing uses a boot laoder
<Celmor> ubuntu on windows that is
<Celmor> current kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel ro
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<nicomachus> oh boy
<OerHeks> i didn't know you can install all packages on that ..
<nicomachus> ubuntu on windows... that's a different story
<Celmor> there's nobody in #ubuntu-on-windows
<Celmor> I even got a a desktop running in ubuntu on windows
<aotaointbin> i tried going that route. ended up just running windows in a vm :P
<Celmor> doing that at home too, I can't change the OS on the pc at work though
<Celmor> using qemu with gpu passthrough for gaming in a windows vm
<virux_> hi all ! i came from sane channel but this project seems to be discontinued or something. can someone help me with scanner installation pls ? thanx a lot
<adac> running "mvn test"  is it possible, before the tests are running, that I set an ENV variable trough maven somehow?
<virux_> i got a ricoh aficio sp100su, printer part has been successfully installed with the ppd found on github, scanner part is detected in lsusb, well recognized by sane-find-scanner, but scanimage -L find nothing, xsane too
<mithaiwala> HI!!
<virux_> i tryed compile sane from source to the backends be updated, it changed nothing. now im searching for a way to install scanner without sane (twain / wia bridge or something)
<ppf> adac: ENV=bla mvn test
<adac> ppf, hm ok I see. I was just thinking one could set this inside the code if mvn test is called
<ppf> no idea about maven. you'd have to ask them
<adac> ppf kk thanks
<Guest45374> Hello, Where can i find help on installing an older BCM4311 driver on Ubuntu 16.04?
<elias_a_> Guest45374: Why do you need an older driver
<elias_a_> Guest45374: Or want...
<pavlos> Guest45374, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> all versions run 6.30.223 .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl else you want the old STA driver? good luck with that..
<mangjuan007> hi guys! is the ubuntu-sdk still working? i can't seem to install it
<OerHeks> mangjuan007, on what ubuntu version ? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> in need help
<mangjuan007> @OerHeks: 16.04. it says 'unable to fetch some archives. maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ducasse> !ask | finexbeer
<ubottu> finexbeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zzero1> question on an x86_64 ubuntu 16.04 I want to enable efistub but my initrd does not contain the cryptsetup executable. During the update-initramfs I get device-mapper: table ioctl on sda2_crypt failed: No such device or address and cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for sda2_crypt
<finexbeer> is the pentium p6100 good for progrmming
<OerHeks> mangjuan007, did yhou update before installing?
<zzero1> Any ideas ? Should I add any particular modules in the initramfs conf ?
<zzero1> I dont have any lvm
<mangjuan007> @OerHeks: yes, and i think i'm having problems with updating too. it says, 'Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.'
<ducasse> mangjuan007: probably a temporary mirror problem, try another or wait.
<mangjuan007> @ducasse: its seems like its the case. i'm just try it again later
<semitones> hi hi! If my ubuntu machine's name is "foo" can I ping "foo" ?
<semitones> "ping foo"
<semitones> or do I have to ping 192.168.1.xx ?
<ducasse> semitones: did you try?
<semitones> yeah and it doesn't work
<semitones> I can't ssh into it that way either
<semitones> I am wondering if it should be possible, and if so, how to get it to work that way
<ducasse> semitones: then you need a local dns server or host files on each machine
<semitones> alright i'll duckduckgo a guide
<ducasse> semitones: host files are by far the easiest
<ducasse> semitones: just add ip and hostname to /etc/hosts
<semitones> ducasse, do I have to do something on the router also?
<ducasse> semitones: no, you just edit your host file on the machines you want to ssh from. there might be a way to use built-in functionality on the router instead, depends.
<tatertots> host files are your path of least resistance/easiest....anything else and you are getting yourself into obviously "unfamiliar" waters of network administration
<semitones> Ok here's a question -- what if I have two routers, but they're connected to each other? Can I still do the host files method
<ducasse> semitones: the routers don't matter, host files are looked at first
<ducasse> semitones: at least by default
<semitones> also it seems like the device is connected via wlan0 to 192.xxx.x.xx and to eth0 as 169.xxx.xxx.xx
<akik> semitones: the dnsmasq process on your machine reads the hosts file and serves entries from it, but you need to do this on each machine
<semitones> hmm, so if my goal is to connect to this device via SSH and never have to check what IP its on, and also for it to stay always connected, is it best to make a hostfile on every machine in the network, or just assign a static IP?
<ducasse> semitones: you need a static ip for hostfiles to work
<pac1> I'm using ubuntu 16.10.  When I put the machine to sleep and then restart it, the window control icons in each window appear as fuzzy colored spots instead of complete icons.  I searched online but have yet to find anything on this.  Has anyone seen something similar?
<mauro1> lve
<grwoith> 9 11 attacks, Did USA do it itself or it just let it happen?Did USA administration murder 3000 American citizen in 9 11 attacks to justify starting a war against iraq?If al-qaeda did it, why go to kill 2 million Iraqi?http://creatvchaos.blogspot.com.eg/   https://creatvchaos.wordpress.com/Some of the benefits Americans say they achieved after 9 11 attacks include:*constant flow of oil, which
<nicomachus> lovely
<pac1> yeah, lack of evidence = proof.
<ducasse> "i'm a crackpot, please read these links"
<Pici> Anyway, they're gone, lets move on.
<pac1> yup.  more substantive problems like why my window control icons are pontilistic.
<pac1> how do I adjust unity preferences?
<nicomachus> what do you mean by "preferences"?
<nicomachus> There is Unity Tweak Tool and then there are System Settings
<pac1> Unity tweak tool.... maybe that.
<pac1> System Settings has nothing that I can see.
<nicomachus> !info unity-tweak-tool | pac1
<ubottu> pac1: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<mvvvv> pac1, what is your GPU ?
<pac1> Here's another one.  What happens to my system when booting between  13.418712] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready... and the next line in dmesg: [   98.392227] cgroup: new mount options do not match the existing superblock, will be ignored
<nacc> pac1: IPv6 negotiation?
<nacc> pac1: that seems like an inordinate delay, but we have as much info as you :)
<Gurkan_love_pyth> ./join #bottlepy
<pac1>  5.443s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<pac1> systemd-analyze blame
<OerHeks> pac1,  so did you define a NSF share in your fstab or something?
<OerHeks> or wait, 5 seconds is not unusual
<nacc> OerHeks: NFS :)
<nacc> pac1: yeah, NM waiting 5s is fine, that's doesn't correspond to the above lines afaict
<nacc> pac1: which implies 85s of delay
<OerHeks> yeah, "new mount options do not match the existing superblock"
<pac1> syslog is filling up with IA__gtk_widget_get_visual: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<pac1> I'll bet that's the window icons getting trashed.
<pac1> how do I show the superblock options?
<charlie_sanders> I read that as superpositions pac1
<charlie_sanders> you can't ovserve the superpositions, observing them causes them to collapse into real states
<JuJUBee> Can someone point me to a good article on dualbooting with uefi ?  I have read 2 and one states to install windows first (what I am used to pre-uefi) and another states to install windows second (contrary to what I know.
<Yamato> hello
<pac1> charlie, superpositions?
<JuJUBee> I have a lapop with windows 10 (uefi) and wish to install ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nacc> pac1: the cgroup message is not an error
<arooni> my syslog is full of       45 Mar  6 12:05:15 LilArooni gnome-session[3037]: DTSTART:20080101T0000-06:00 ;;; any idea why?
<arooni> also; how can i find out why my kernel paniced?  dmesg / syslog seem populated only after last reboot
<nacc> arooni: you need a serial console, generally
<nacc> arooni: can possibly also use netconsole, if your network stack is not what panics
<arooni> i need a modem connnection?
<nacc> arooni: no
<nacc> arooni: well, if by modem you mean rs232 -- then maybe :)
<nacc> arooni: a kernel panic means the kernel is dead, it can't (generally) log that ... as the kernel is dead
<arooni> well that seems way more advanced than i am looking for
<arooni> i am just trying to find out why my ubuntu laptop running 4.8 kernel can't resume from suspend
<TheAmorphous> Hey folks, I'm trying to get X11VNC running on a headless box running Xubuntu 16.04.  I'm able to connect, but I'm being limited to 1024x768 even after installing this xorg dummy driver.
<nacc> arooni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<enw2512> arooni: if the kernel panics, it cannot write to filesystem anymore. only console output for the backtrace is possible.
<doug16k> when I try to apt-get install nvidia-367 I get a build error "-fstack-protector-strong not supported by compiler"
<nacc> arooni: iirc, there are ways to 'simulate' the suspend/resume without turning off the console
<arooni> i tried to do that sysrq + alt + keys but it didnt seem to work at all
<TheAmorphous> I've created a 10-monitor.conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and it seems to be taking its parameters successfully.  I can see a huge diference switching from 16 to 24 depth in that file.
<doug16k> my compiler works fine, I use it everyday
<TheAmorphous> But setting Modes to 1920x1080 doesn't have any effect
<nacc> doug16k: what compiler?
<doug16k> gcc-5
<nacc> doug16k: from Ubuntu?
<doug16k> yes
<doug16k> cc is symlinked to gcc-5
<doug16k> the package says it is using cc
<nacc> doug16k: `man gcc`, do you see an entry for -fstack-protector-strong ?
<muffinslinger> Hi everyone, I am trying to get Ceph working on an autopilot openstack deployment however when I try to use any ceph commands I am getting "unable to find a keyring client.admin.keyring" has anyone come across this before?
<nacc> muffinslinger: may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<muffinslinger> thankyou nacc
<muffinslinger> will do
<enw2512> arooni: console can be a the linux console (tty1 for example), serial console (ttyS0 for example) or netconsole (never used that). for serial console your machine needs a physical serial port (rs232, 9 pin connector mostly) a serial cable and another machine to connect to, which reads the serial messages.
<swjhwjwej> guys what is the "chown" command that lets you write on a internal HDD drive?
<doug16k> nacc: I did this, it worked: echo 'int main() {}' | cc -fstack-protector-strong -x c -
<OerHeks> man chown
<Jordan_U> enw2512: arooni: Unless you have a dump-capture kernel configured to be kexec'd into upon kernel panic.
<arooni> enw2512: is tty1 what i see when i do control + alt + f1 ?
<nacc> swjhwjwej: chwon has nothing to do with, in principle, being able to write on a HDD
<nacc> *chown
<nacc> arooni: yes, generally
<enw2512> Jordan_U: never used this kexec thing. is it reliable?
<nacc> arooni: how do you know the kernel is panicking?
<arooni> nacc: i tried to do that when my laptop froze coming back from suspend
<enw2512> arooni: yes
<arooni> but nothing happened
<doug16k> nacc, I can't be sure what nvidias build script is doing, but I am sure my cc supports -fstack-protector-strong
<nacc> enw2512: kexec is pretty stable, yeah
<arooni> system seemed completely unresonsive
<swjhwjwej> nacc: last time I did a chown command and I was able to create folders, paste etc on my internal HDD
<swjhwjwej> nacc: if not, how can I do this?
<nacc> arooni: even to magic sysrq
<arooni> nacc: well on the 4.4 kernel the caps lock key would flash;  now on the 4.8 there is no caps lock flashing; but system doesnt seem responsive
<enw2512> arooni: if it is already frozen, control + alt + f1 doesnt work either
<arooni> nacc: enw2512 i tried alt + sysrq + any of the keys i found on wikipedia; nothing worked :(
<nacc> arooni: what did you try to when your laptop froze?
<arooni> nacc: resume from suspend
<enw2512> arooni: the kernel reacts to control + alt + f1, so it must be still alive to do that
<Torgeir> test
<arooni> enw2512: gotcha
<nacc> arooni: sorry, you said "i tried to do that when my laptop froze coming back"
<nacc> arooni: what is "taht"
<arooni> nacc: the magic keys thing
<nacc> swjhwjwej: that's just changing filesystem ownership
<nacc> arooni: ah ok, i'd try the debugging i provided in the above link
<Jordan_U> arooni: enw2512: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<swjhwjwej> nacc: how can I do that?
<doug16k> nacc, also, yes, my man file has it
<nacc> swjhwjwej: that's what chown does -- i'm just saying it doesn't actually have to do with writing to the HDD. It has to do with ownership. Why are you changing ownership?
<nacc> doug16k: ok, i'd file a bug with the nvidia ppa owners
<arooni> i think its a common problem on laptops; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Won't fix]
<swjhwjwej> nacc: because I have two drives on my PC, one that has de OS and the other one for storage. The one that is used for storage doesnt let me paste or create folders in it.
<nacc> swjhwjwej: it sounds like you are misconfiguring your system and trying to workaround it
<nacc> swjhwjwej: you shouldn't generally need to change ownership of files just so you can write to them
<nacc> arooni: yes, failing to resume from suspend is a common problem -- because vendors are terrible
<swjhwjwej> nacc: ok, so how can I fix this?
<arooni> nacc: well i was hoping lenovo was slightly better than most; i guess not lol
<nacc> arooni: i mean, mine works fine, iirc -- but did take some debugging
<nacc> arooni: are you using any fancy graphics?
<arooni> nacc: nope; intel integrated graphics.  t420 laptop w/ 8gb of ram; 9gb of swap; and ubuntu 16.04.2
<nacc> swjhwjwej: you need to take a step back and explain the actual problem. How are your filesystems mounted, what user are you logged in as, what is the ownership of the files and directories you are trying to access, etc. (all in a pastebin)
<arooni> i tried some things in that bug thread i linked to; but none of them worked :\
<nacc> arooni: did you try the explicit debugging steps i linked to?
<nacc> arooni: it's like a 'dry-run' of what S/R is
<Jordan_U> enw2512: I haven't used it myself, but it's enabled by default for Ubuntu server since 16.04 so I expect it to be fairly reliable, or at the very least not be dangerous (whereas trying to write to disk from a panic'd kernel directly definitely would be dangerous).
<arooni> nacc: interesting;  i will do taht when i am sufficiently motivated lol;  i bookmarked it for now
<nacc> enw2512: kexec/kdump is fairly reliable (the latter needs configuration)
<ALFA> avallo ochi neri formosa
<ALFA> occhi neri
<pac1> charlie_saunder, that better not have been a physics joke!
<swjhwjwej> nacc: the command was chown owner-user:owner-group directory
<swjhwjwej> nacc: that the solution
<nacc> swjhwjwej: yes, I know what the command was
<nacc> swjhwjwej: *why* are you doing that??
<nacc> swjhwjwej: it's not normal to need to
<swjhwjwej> nacc: why?, I will like to learn
<pac1> charlie_saunders, that better not have been a physics joke!
<nacc> swjhwjwej: because your filesystem should be mounted with the correct permissions and the permissions on the directory should be correct already
<pac1> there, a superposition of my own.
<swjhwjwej> nacc: Indeed; you do that when installing the OS or with Gparted?
<nacc> swjhwjwej: huh?
<nacc> swjhwjwej: you haven't provided *any* of the information i asked for
<swjhwjwej> nacc: Ill give it to you, which command should I use?. Sorry
<nacc> swjhwjwej: you need to take a step back and explain the actual problem. How are your filesystems mounted, what user are you logged in as, what is the ownership of the files and directories you are trying to access, etc. (all in a pastebin)
<nacc> swjhwjwej: probably all of that *before* you changed the ownership
<swjhwjwej> nacc: yes I needed it fast
<nacc> swjhwjwej: and you implied (earlier) you've done this before, which is almost certainly wrong
<swjhwjwej> nacc: sorry, thanks for the help anyway
<TheAmorphous> Can anyone tell me why with no monitor plugged in xrandr -q shows a maximum resolution of 1024x768?  This AMD GPU easily drives 1080 displays when plugged in.
<MonkeyDust> TheAmorphous  istead of 'why', ask 'how', like *how* to fix the problem
<ppf> TheAmorphous: how should xrandr know the max resolution without a monitor?
<TheAmorphous> I installed this xorg dummy driver, I was under the impression it would use that
<ppf> as max resolution is mostly a function of the monitor, not the gfx card
<OerHeks> EDID does that
<doug16k> nacc, solution was to force reinstall binutils
<doug16k> (for nvidia install failure)
<doug16k> I had a patched gdb for kernel debugging qemu
<nacc> doug16k: ah
<doug16k> strange but true, lol
<doug16k> I've been using my intel gpu for weeks. going to enable my gpu and see what happens :D
<doug16k> the cpu's integrated gpu really saved my butt when nvidias drivers blew up. fell back to it seamlessly
<doug16k> thanks for responding nacc, I probably would have gave up sooner if you didn't respond :D
<nacc> doug16k: np, glad you got it working
<arooni> how do i find the path to SimpleNote ?  i cant seem to find it on the command line
<nacc> arooni: what is SimpleNote (is it an ubuntu package)?
<MonkeyDust> !find simplenote
<ubottu> File simplenote found in el-get, nvpy
<arooni> nacc: a great light weight note app that syncs to the cloud
<nacc> arooni: and is it an ubuntu package?
<arooni> i looked up its .desktop package; and found its path
<arooni>  err. .desktop file
<nacc> looks to only be from nvpy on ubuntu, afaict
<arooni> i think i dloaded it from github; cant remember
<nacc> then I don't know how the Ubuntu support channel would know
<nacc> arooni: --^
<MonkeyDust> arooni  try    which simplenote
<ZJAY> hey if i have an 5 TB external hard drive and i just purchased it is it better if i want to use it across linux windows and mac to leave the ntfs partition on there or change it to something like exfat i have huge files that i will be manipulating?
<arooni> i found its path ; thanks folks
<Zta> anddam: My logics tells me that SSH is encrypted, NFS isn't and therefore it's faster. That's one advantage.
<Zta> anddam: Argh sorry, that my stupid irc client was stuck in some ancient question about NFS over SSHFS =)
<enw2512> Zta: the nice thing about sshfs is you simply need a normal ssh account on the server side
<Zta> enw2512: I know. I prefer ssh(fs) myself. But the original question was, what are the advantages of NFS over sshfs.
<FinalX> Zta: NFS has quite the initial overhead, but it's way more portable and implements locking mechanisms, safer to use on multiple locations at once. plus NFS is not encrypted and therefore -after the initial overhead- often a bit faster.
<FinalX> plus NFS is on a root level and supports multiple UID's, whereas sshfs does not
<Zta> Good points.
<tatertots> Zta: there are white papers that you can read for nfs and ssh, if your ubuntu is working fine....you might need to find some reading material to consume
<arooni> trying to set up gdevilspie; how can i learn what my window class is for an app?  is that simply the title?
<OerHeks> arooni, there is a great forumpost, url on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie, but forum is down due to hardwareupgrades
<OerHeks> btw there is devilspie2 in the repos, without gui
<singh1114> #aboutcoode
<ducasse> arooni: just run xprop in a terminal and click a window with the cross that appears
<dniMretsaM> Is there a way to install compat-wireless on 16.10? I haven't been able to find an updated package past Precise or so
<tomreyn> https://backports.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<tomreyn> dniMretsaM: see above. i don't know how to get them nowadays, though, probably through HWE stacks
<dniMretsaM> Thanks, I'll see what I can find
<dmiller309> Having an annoying bug in Ubuntu where Super+1 will type the number 1 instead of opening the launching/switching to the first application in my left-side launcher.
<EriC^^> dmiller309: you sure it's a bug not the keyboard playing up?
<ash_workz> how do you filter top's `COMMAND` field?
<netsec> hi
<dmiller309> It's not the keyboard playing up.
<netsec> hello
<dmiller309> It's happened on my desktop as well, but it's harder to make happen on my desktop because the super key is faster there.
<dmiller309> It takes 3 seconds to open the start menu after pressing the Super key, and I've disabled Aero blur which made it even slower.
<dmiller309> I have to press and hold the super key until the number icons appear on top of the left-side panel (which is 3 seconds), then pressing the number key will work to switch to that application.
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  i guess the htop command can do that
<ash_workz> I see
<xiusfist> hi I have been wanting to install ubuntu for a while and had a couple of questions. my first question is if 20GB is enough space for an Ubuntu instalation. My second question is weather or not it is posible to access my windows partition within ubuntu in case I wanted to save a large file or transfer data.
<MonkeyDust> xiusfist  yes and yes
<dmiller309> I've installed Ubuntu on a computer with a 20GB hard drive.
<Bashing-om> xiusfist: Yes and yes .. but is recommneded 30 Gigs as a 1st approximation .
<dmiller309> My guess is that you're considering dual booting, putting your data on the Windows NTFS partition, and using that for your data on Ubuntu.
<w9qbj> xiusfist, I think 20G would be tight but possible.  Q2 - yes, you have to mount the Win part.
<xiusfist> @wqbj I was under the impression that the ubuntu install size was around 14GB? you are saying that I should make the partition 30? does this include the size needed for updates?
<xiusfist> @dmiller309 yes that is what I plan to do
<xiusfist> @w9qbj I was under the impression that the ubuntu install size was around 14GB? you are saying that I should make the partition 30? does this include the size needed for updates?
<MonkeyDust> xiusfist  you can drop the @ ... type two characters of a name, then hit tab
<roue_> hola
<xiusfist> MonkeyDust: oh neat
<roue_> I'm running into a strange apt-get update / upgrade issue on an older system (12.04.05). I have three mysql-server packaged ( mysql-server 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2, mysql-server-5.5 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 and mysql-server-core-5.5 5.5.54-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 ) Not the version difference between the first two ( 5.5.46 ) and the last ( 5.5.54 ). When I try to run apt-get update / upgrade it fails to configure the package because ...
<roue_> ... "mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2) but 5.5.54-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed"
<w9qbj> More room is always better.  I have had a time when updates couldn't complete because of lack of space.  If you can afford the space of the disk I'd go for it. Bu tonly you know(?) how much extra you may be keeping on the linux part (.jpg .mp3 etc) in the future.
<roue_> This isn't my box, so I don't know how they got into this state. I'd appreciate any pointers toward resolving it ( short of wiping the whole box and installed 16.10 ... )
<xiusfist> w9qbj: ok cool. I dont plan on doing anything crazy on it. I just plan on using it to get first hand experience with Linux commands for a possible job.
<nacc> roue_: it would appear they installed from a non-ubuntu source
<nacc> !info mysql-server precise | roue_
<ubottu> roue_: mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.54-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB
<nacc> roue_: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy mysql-server` ?
<roue_> nacc getting it now. Thanks.
<dmiller309> Windows overwrote the bootloader thing so that the Ubuntu-Windows dual boot became a Windows single-boot. I reinstalled Ubuntu and fully wiped Windows after that.
<w9qbj> xiusfist, good luck.  And you might find that you will like linux so much you'll just stay there - but by thenyou might junk the idea of Win all togheter
<dmiller309> That was back in the days of Vista/7, so I don't know if Windows does that stuff anymore.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | xiusfist this can be helpful
<ubottu> xiusfist this can be helpful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ash_workz> every line reported by `ps -ely` is a separate process right? Is ~750 a high number of processes with the 'z_' prefix (about 200 each for fr_iss_, rd_int_ and wr_int_)?
<roue_> nacc here: http://pastebin.com/pgvRhWks
<dmiller309> If this is a desktop, I would recommend adding a small second hard drive and booting to that and accessing the data on the other one instead of partitioning your Windows install.
<xiusfist> MonkeyDust: thank you for your help.
<nacc> roue_: right, so they d/l'd a .deb from somewhere and manually installed it
<roue_> nacc, that's too bad.
<nacc> roue_: really not recommended to do that :/
<roue_> nacc, so I'm guessing my best bet would be to uninstall it and apt-get install mysql-server again.
<nacc> roue_: are you interested in fixing it or do you want to contact the owner first?
<roue_> fixing it.
<MonkeyDust> xiusfist  you're welcome
<ash_workz> I bet those tasks are related to zfs
<nacc> roue_: right, i think you should be able to do something like `apt-get install mysql-server=5.5.54-0ubuntu0.12.04.1` which will complain about mismatches and keep adding to that until you get the deps at the right level
<xiusfist> dmiller309: unfortunately due my volatile living situation. ie couch surfing. having a full size desktop is not within my means. but thank you for the suggestion.
<ash_workz> nacc: +1 for using backticks to quote your code. :)
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Z for zombie . See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111422/how-to-find-zombie-process .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: well, `ps aux` doesn't report any zombie processes, but it shows a ton of sleeping ones
<nacc> Bashing-om: I think they meant the command is z_...
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah
<nacc> ash_workz: e.g., z_fr_iss_ ?
<ash_workz> z_fr_iss_#
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: expected that a process not actively running to be a sleep mode .
<nacc> ash_workz: pstree may help you understand where they come from
<nacc> ash_workz: but yes, z_wr_iss is e.g., from zfsonlinux
<dmiller309> @xiusfist If you use Android, install https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid
<nacc> ash_workz: i would assume those all are
<ash_workz> nacc: is it normal to have that many?
<dmiller309> DriveDroid is very convenient for installing any distro, and if something goes wrong with your setup you can use DriveDroid's Live ISO.
<nacc> ash_workz: i have no idea, i don't use ZFS
<nacc> ash_workz: i believe it's heavily threaded in sw, so it's not surprising
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: On my system currently: " Tasks: 184 total,   1 running, 183 sleeping, " .
<ash_workz> my problem is that I'm using pg_restore in several (14) different screens and it's taking way too long.
<ash_workz> I mean, I expected it to take a long time, but really not longer than two days.
<nacc> ash_workz: confused -- why are you running 14 pg_restores at the same time?
<ash_workz> well, maybe I need to dispel some false notions.
<ash_workz> nacc: when I was researching pg_restore + parallelism, I got the impression that would be a good idea so long as the number of jobs is less than that of the number of cores you have.
<ash_workz> nacc: which is 48.
<ash_workz> nacc: the pg_restore wasn't (however) dumped as a full restore file, nor in
<ash_workz> 'directory' format, so using pg_restore -j was not an option. So I thought it would be okay if I just ended up using pg_restore -a on the individual table dumps using parallel screens.
<nacc> ash_workz: and you're seeing them not make progress?
<enw2512> make progress
<enw2512> make: *** No rule to make target `progress'.  Stop.
<ash_workz> this has worked for awhile, for example, I started 2 tables (amongst others) at the same time; one was 49G and the other 53G... the 49G table finished 2 days ago
<ash_workz> nacc: how would I be able to check that? even pg_restore --verbose doesn't seem to yield any output if nothing is going wrong
 * ash_workz checks himself on that
<nacc> ash_workz: i mean, you should see running processes
<nacc> ash_workz: i'd check man `pg_restore`, sometimes those kind of tools take signals to indicate to dump progress
<paddyez> Hi, am I the only one asking about chromium not working?
<ash_workz> nacc: well, at this point, I would be extremely hesitant to restart a restore that's taken place over 4 days.
<nacc> ash_workz: if pg_restore supports it, sending a non-fatal signal to it will not kill it
<nacc> ash_workz: hence read the manpage to see :)
<nacc> ash_workz: the problem is what an estimate would mean in this case
<ash_workz> in any case, I used &>> logfile, and that just says 'pg_restore: processing data for table "public.my_table"'
<ash_workz> nacc: 'estimate'?
<nacc> ash_workz: as probably, you can't guess how much IO load you will ahve in the future, so time is bad; you can estimate rows of tables, i guess
<OerHeks> paddyez, explain "chromium not working"?
<miceiken> Hello. I am looking for some kind of solution where any remote/external network traffic is blocked if it is not sent through VPN. LAN traffic is allowed. Any idea how I can achieve this?
<Enlite> trying out ubuntu budgie for the first time
<tatertots> miceiken: contact the network administrator or engineer and inquire if restrictions can be removed
<paddyez> OerHeks: like "Oh no can not display this website" even if you call chrome://settings/
<compdoc> miceiken, what does the vpn connect to?
<miceiken> tatertots, that's besides the point, I want to intentionally route all traffic through a tunnel
<miceiken> compdoc, what do you mean?
<compdoc> a vpn from where to where? home/office, office/office?
<compdoc> bedroom/bedroom
<miceiken> home to vpn provider
<OerHeks> paddyez, did you try to remove the chome settings in ~/.config/google-chrome  ?
<tatertots> miceiken: then configure the network to meet your requirements....there's a #networking or #network channel or chat room on freenode
<paddyez> OerHeks: yes I did
<compdoc> oh. sorry, I never used a provider. I use pfsense to create home/office tunnels. works very well
<compdoc> miceiken
<smr> eeeee
<paddyez> OerHeks: rm -rf .config/chromium/
<smr> eeeee
<SMR1> :D
<smr> vamonos ya
<miceiken> thanks compdoc, tatertots
<smr_> eeeee
<Zythyr> Need help. I am trying to build a packge. The build intsturations suchs I need openmotif. HOw do I isntall openmotiff? It says: "ida uses Motif 2.x features (utm, render tables).  This means you need openmotif, lesstif does *not* cut it."
<OerHeks> Zythyr, old package,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openmotif/
<paddyez> so I am the only ine that can not use chromium anymore
<OerHeks> paddyez, i guess so, reinstall chromium perhaps?
<paddyez> OerHeks: I did apt install --reinstall already
<paddyez> do I need to purge?
<OerHeks> paddyez, you purged the config manually already, so i guess it is oke.
<OerHeks> paddyez, if you see normal pages on an other browser, i have no clue there.
<paddyez> hm OK
<Zythyr> Can someone please help me. I am trying to use make command on fbida (https://www.kraxel.org/releases/fbida/) but I am getting error. Here are details on the error: https://github.com/wware/fbida/issues/1#issuecomment-284045385
<chilversc> I'm trying to install ubuntu but everytime the installer shows a modal dialog the whole UI locks up and stops responding to input (can still move the cursor but that is all)
<MonkeyDust> chilversc  what's in the dialog?
<chilversc> just the standard disk partition buttons
<chilversc> eg, partition size, drop down for type, etc
<MonkeyDust> chilversc  from dvd or usb?
<chilversc> usb
<algid> anyone have any idea why when i do apache2ctl -S it lists this one domain but when i try to a2dissite the domain it says it doesn't exist?
<MonkeyDust> chilversc  can you show a screenshot? use imgur.com
<elias_a_> OT: if you use a camera to take a pic of the display can it be called a screenshot?
<socket-_> Hey guys, when a package says "Depends:blah on (= 1.0) but 1.0.1 is to be installed, is there a way to say that it's ok for it to beequal or greater, instead of exactly equal too?
<MonkeyDust> elias_a_  chilversc not sure what s/he means by 'a dialog', that's why i'm asking
<chilversc> MonkeyDust: it's the dialog from step 4 http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<dl21> hi all, i am trying to dual boot windows on my ubuntu disk. when I try to install i get an error that it cant setup was unable to create a new partition or locate the existing one. does anyone know how to fix this without deleting my ubuntu partition?
<MonkeyDust> chilversc  partitoning is the hardest part if you're new ... my advice: in the live session, use gparted to create partition, first
<dl21> i did that
<MonkeyDust> partitions*
<dl21> i sharnk my ubuntu partition and created space for windows but the install will not proceed
<dl21> shrank*
<MonkeyDust> chilversc  got to go, other timezone here, hope you make it
<chilversc> I do see mentions of other people getting ui lockups when using optimus
<Bashing-om> dl21: Pastebin for the channel ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . We see what the story is .
<elias_a> Has someone had trouble with user called insiad?
<OerHeks> dl21, "A Windows OS should be installed first,"  says our wiki .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<insiad> elias_a: ?
<OerHeks> elias_a, if you have an issue there, join #ubuntu-ops
<dl21> OerHeks, I understand thats how i should do it usually but I already have ubuntu installed on this drive. Are there any ways around? I will send fdisk output asap
<elias_a> OerHeks: Ty
<OerHeks> dl21, as explained there, windows might wipe the hdd as it does not recognize ext4
<OerHeks> * which is a good thing, malware-wise
<insiad> I always had trouble installing to usb
<insiad> It seems immposible to install to just 1 external drive without installing uefi onto the internal drive
<dl21> here is a summary of fdisk.. http://pastebin.com/GxQ37BV1
<ppf> is /etc/cron.d auto-refreshed?
<Zythyr> Need help. In Terminal when I use teh command "su" it is asking me for password. WHen I put in password it says Authentication failure. WHen I use sudo I my password works. But when I use su, it doesn't work
<snophey> have you tried doing "sudo su"?
<Bashing-om> dl21: If I am not mistaken ( not Window literate ) Windows will not install onto a logical partition . Is that what you are attempting ?
<OerHeks> Zythyr, sudo -i # is the ubuntu way to obtain root for the whole terminal session
<Pici> snophey, Zythyr: theres no good reason to use sudo su, if you want an interactive sudo session, use sudo -i
<boze> I bricked my computer :( I added 2 nvidia cards. The drivers weren't showing up under additional drivers (Pretty sure I had the 367 version on there already) so I tried to apt get install nvidia-current and now I can't log in. It says trying to recover journal then goes back to the login screen. I tried booting off a USB but it says gfxboot.c32 is not an image
<Exagerado> Hello... is there any channel for ubuntu server?
<boze> not a com32 image *
<Pici> Exagerado: #ubuntu-server
<Zythyr> OerHeks Do I need to do "sudo -i -c "make install"" instead of "su -c "make install""?
<Exagerado> Pici: lol... sorry about that :)
<boze> Shouldn't have messed with it on a work day : /
<snophey> Zythyr "sudo make install" should do the trick
<Zythyr> snophey But why is my password not working when i do su
<snophey> Zythyr: from ubuntu wiki: By default, the root account password is locked in Ubuntu. This means that you cannot login as root directly or use the su command to become the root user.
<Zythyr> snophey Ohh okay thank u :)
<OerHeks> Zythyr, sudo make install, or sudo -i , make install
<genii> Zythyr: If you require elevated priveleges to run something as root, use either sudo <commandhere> or else sudo -i  ...do your root things, when done: exit
<Zythyr> Thank u for the clarification. :)
<doltek> Hello, I am new to ubuntu and I have an issue with one of my monirors working properly. Is there any way I can get some help please?
<Mathisen> doltek, you could explain your problem in a little more detail and it would help
<doltek> My Samsung monitor, I can only see the cursor at the top of the screen and then it disappears
<ppf> for completeness, answering my own question (from the redhat docs): The cron daemon checks the /etc/cron.d/ directory every minute for any changes.
<doltek> Oh I forgot to mention I have and ATI video card
<Whiskey> Is there anyway to select all tcl files from a root folder and all subfolders and count the rows in it? and don´t count the lines start whit ¤
<Whiskey> Is there anyway to select all tcl files from a root folder and all subfolders and count the rows in it? and don´t count the lines start whit #
<OerHeks> doltek, on what ubuntu version, what ati card, and driver?
<snophey> doltek, are you using the open source drivers? or the propriatory ones?
<floogy> How can I move the akonadi datadir to a ssd to speed mysql backend up?
<zzero1> need some help just working with efi and I cannot get this working http://askubuntu.com/questions/575413/ralink-148f760b-mt7601-driver-kernel-panic-on-ubuntu-14-04
<doltek> I am using ubuntu 16.10
<zzero1> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<akik> Whiskey: you can combine the commands find and wc to do it. e.g. find / -name "*tcl" -exec wc -l "{}" ";"
<zzero1> ubuntu 16.04 lts x86_64
<doltek> Not sure how to figure the driver question out
<zzero1> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<doltek> WHat ever the default is when installing Ubuntu
<akik> Whiskey: this doesn't handle the comment lines though
<zzero1> I get tainted kernel messages when I try to load the module
<zzero1> my onboard wifi does not work with ubuntu
<zzero1> which is BCM43228
<snophey> doltek: try doing lshw -c video | grep 'configuration'
<snophey> in terminal
<doltek> I came from Windows and got really really pissed off so I formated my computer and went 100% Ubuntu
<andycom> Hi! Can anyone recommend how to solve this issue: I cannot get an ipv4 address over ethernet, only ipv6.
<doltek> doltek@matt-linux:~$ lshw -c video | grep 'configuration'
<doltek> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<doltek>        configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<doltek>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<doltek> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<doltek> doltek@matt-linux:~$ ^C
<doltek> doltek@matt-linux:~$
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<doltek> Sorry
<snophey> doltek: you use multiple monitors, right?
<doltek> yes I do
<doltek> 2
<Whiskey> akik: found cloc, what an awsome software :D
<Whiskey> http://cloc.sourceforge.net
<doltek> One is a Samsung 27" (This one is giving me issues) the other is a 27" LG Working Fine!
<snophey> doltek: and the cursor disappears when it reaches the top of the screen?
<doltek> I can only see it at the top of the screen
<OerHeks> zzero1, Ubuntu 16.04 onward , the Ralink MT7601U adapter should just work, no special build of the driver/firmware needed, maybe you need to activate it in drivers section
<zzero1> OerHeks: I modprobe it
<zzero1> but in dmesg I get a message about tainted kernel
<zzero1> I guess that has to do with the efi signing requirements
<zzero1> the thing is that I don't secure boot enabled
<zzero1> have
<snophey> doltek: could you try ctrl+alt+f1 followed by ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<cv3> ls
<cv3> ping www.google.com
<doltek> It works now
<ppf> cv3: not a shell
<doltek> How the heck?
<snophey> doltek: seems to be lightdm issue
<doltek> Ok now it disappears at the top
<zzero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127172/
<nacc> zzero1: there are multiple reasons for taint, this one is because you are loading an out of tree module
<nacc> OerHeks: but you just said that no out of tree module should be necessary?
<kangaroo72> Hello. I've using a KVM for a long time (Win 10 as guest) the host (Ubuntu 16.04LTS) suddenly lost net (vnet0) it's not shown anymore ... can someone help please? Thank you
<doltek> Sp, now that the cursor works on the bottom part how do I fix the top now not working>
<OerHeks> nacc,  according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation and http://askubuntu.com/questions/796657/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04
<snophey> doltek: you could try restarting lightdm with sudo service lightdm restart, but be warned that that will kill all graphical applications you are currently running
<nacc> OerHeks: I trusted you -- just trying to see why zzero1 loading a module manually
<kangaroo72> virbr0 is also missing
<doltek> Then I can jst reopent them?
<zzero1> nacc before my bios to efi update I vaugely remember that I could get this wifi card working with modprobing the module
<xangua> BIOS to EFI update? O_o
<boze> I tried to install nvidia-current drivers and now I'm stuck in a mean login loop. Can't get in. I tried purge --remove nvidia-* :/
<snophey> doltek: yes
<doltek> thx
<doltek> Ill try it now
<zzero1> xangua: bios to efi setting and efi stub kernel booting
<elliot_> hi
<xangua> Ooh, that's a motherboard thing?
<nacc> zzero1: in any case, tainting the kernel is just a warning normally. It doesn't prevent the module from loading (except if you are using secure boot)
<boze> it says clearing orphaned inode then it goes back to the login screen
<zzero1> nacc not using secure boot. So what else I should check in order to find out what is happening and I cannot see the card recognized in the netwrk manager ?
<zzero1> (using xfce)
<zzero1> *o
<nacc> zzero1: 16.04 ?
<zzero1> nacc: Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<elliot_> 16.04lts is what im running
<zzero1> Linux user-system 4.8.0-36-generic #36~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sun Feb 5 09:39:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<doltek> snophey, thanks a million!!
<nacc> OerHeks: --^ think you can help out? i have to switch back to regular work
<doltek> But im back at square 1
<nacc> zzero1: does `dmesg` (without loading hte module, so reboot first) indicate the device is recognized?
<zzero1> nacc have to reboot to check :S
<tatertots> zzero1: open terminal
<tatertots> zzero1: nevermind
<zzero1> okay tatertots
<tatertots> zzero1: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<zzero1> yes
<zzero1> I do have lan
<zzero1> only
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<ZJAY> anybody know of a voice-changer for ubuntu???
<tatertots> zzero1: let me know when its done
<zzero1> kk
<zzero1> done
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>       inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> zzero1: press enter, then share the url/link here
<zzero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127237/
<nacc> zzero1: yes, your card is recognized by your system without that external module (it's using the rt2870 module correctly)
<nacc> tatertots: --^
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>    sudo ip link set ra0 up
<zzero1> tatertots: when I saw the the log I issued sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<tatertots> zzero1: not sure why you're telling me that but okay
<tatertots> zzero1: did you do what i said above? yes or no
<zzero1> I did
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>   sudo iw dev ra0 scan &> ~/nfo.nfo
<tatertots> zzero1: did you do it? yes or no
<zzero1> tatertots: command failed: No such device (-19)
<zzero1> the log contains that
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>   iw dev|pastebinit
<tatertots> zzero1: press enter, then share the url/link here
<nacc> zzero1: it may be useful to `dmesg | grep ra0 | pastebinit` as well, pasting the resulting url here
<zzero1> tatertots: iw dev doesnt output anything
<zzero1> nacc no output from dmesg
<zzero1> grep does not return anything
<nacc> zzero1: can you pastebin all of dmesg, then
<tatertots> zzero1: do you still have the ubuntu livecd/liveusb you used to install ubuntu with?
<zzero1> well I do have a live usb
<zzero1> with the same arch
<tatertots> zzero1: boot livecd/liveusb and return here
<zzero1> I 'm actually trying not to reinstall it
<nacc> zzero1: did the wireless work from liveusb?
<zzero1> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>     sudo sosreport
<tatertots> zzero1: you can skip case number by pressing enter again when prompted
<tatertots> zzero1: let it run...let me know when its done
<zzero1> tatertots: bcasting hw fingerprint out to the wild :P
<hackel> Does Ubuntu have "official" LXD images?  https://us.images.linuxcontainers.org/ claims their images are unoficial and to get them from the distribution, but I can't finid them anywhere, which seems odd for a Canonical-sponsored project!
<nacc> hackel: lxc launch ubuntu:<codename>
<zzero1> tatertots: should I use a particular file hosting service ?
<hanshenrik_> im using an ubuntu 16.04 live cd rescue disc, and..
<hanshenrik_> root@51-15-0-217:~# mount /dev/sda3 /3
<hanshenrik_> mount: unknown filesystem type 'btrfs'
<hackel> nacc: Gracias
<nacc> hackel: also, #lxcontainers :)
<hanshenrik_> how do i get btrfs support on that live cd just for this session?
<nacc> hanshenrik_: might need to `modprobe btrfs` first
<tatertots> zzero1: you will upload file(s) to https://filebin.net/
<hanshenrik_> root@51-15-0-217:~# modprobe btrfs
<hanshenrik_> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:586 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/4.4.0-62-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<hanshenrik_> modprobe: FATAL: Module btrfs not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-62-generic
<nacc> hanshenrik_: use a pastebin generally
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>    sudo chown $USER /tmp/sos*
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>    mv /tmp/sos* ~/
<tatertots> zzero1: there is a space after *
<zzero1> did not chowed it
<zzero1> uploaded it directly
<zzero1> :P
<zzero1> should
<tatertots> zzero1: share url/link here
<zzero1> hold on
<zzero1> you are right
<zzero1> user does not privileges
<zzero1> hold on
<tatertots> zzero1: if you simply follow my instructions this goes much smoother
<tatertots> zzero1: but sure ...we'll hold on...whatevs
<tatertots> zzero1: the objective is that you post the url/link to the files now/next
<zzero1> Failed due to network error
<zzero1> wow 13 mb of text
<zzero1> pretty much the entire system configuration
<tatertots> zzero1: we're still waiting on you to do something...
<zzero1> https://filebin.net/f3qhjsuxs2gvotw3
<PoolShark__> hola
<PoolShark__> whoops
<tatertots> zzero1: does the wireless adapter work when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<zzero1> tatertots: yes
<PoolShark__> So has anyone ever had any success getting a Netgear Aircard to work with 16.04.2?
<zzero1> the external one the Ralink MT7601U
<tatertots> zzero1: then it is the system administrative choices that have been make post installation that is the culprit
<tatertots> zzero1: made
<zzero1> or haven't made
<tatertots> zzero1: no "or haven't made".....you've already admit that it worked from livecd/liveusb......so you don't get to say "or haven't made"
<orb_> hi all
<orb_> could someone please help me copy a folder from downloads directory to the /usr/share/fonts/opentype/
<tatertots> zzero1: it worked from livecd/liveusb which is a environment free from any of your tampering
<orb_> when i try to copy it it has the "permission denied" so i believe it is the permissions on the folder
<zzero1> tatertots: I have left the system to it's devices, without any maintenance for a very long time
<p1l0t> I created a file androidstudio.desktop in my /home/user/.local/share/applications folder but I don't see any icon on my desktop... is that not how it works/?
<zzero1> tatertots: the internal BCM43228 won't work from the live cd. Only the external
<tatertots> zzero1: i'm analyzing the report now
<p1l0t> I do see that made the link wrong inside of it maybe it will only show if will actually work?
<OerHeks> p1l0t, maybe you need to logout/login, if you installed it for your user only ( not systemwide)
<p1l0t> OerHeks: I did logout once already but no that changed the link maybe I need to do it again
<p1l0t> OerHeks: Yeah I still don't see it.
<tatertots> zzero1: you will need to (re)architect your networking in order to bring in this new connection into your environment, you've got a lot going on connection wise https://gist.github.com/7df18a221b3ae7ee0c3a9d5918c4d713 and i'm not surprised it worked when when booted to the livecd/liveusb which is free of the additional complexity by having three active connections and attempting to add a fourth
<zzero1> tatertots: I have to assume that this additional complexity makes identifying the issue more difficult
<tatertots> zzero1: did the Ralink MT7601U Wireless Adapter work when booted to livecd/liveusb? yes or no
<zzero1> Yes
<zzero1> it did
<zzero1> should I check if the liveusb driver is the same with one loaded in this setup ?
<tatertots> zzero1: yes that's something you can check
<OerHeks> p1l0t, it should be easy peasy http://askubuntu.com/questions/829942/how-to-add-android-studio-to-the-dash
<zzero1> tatertots: the thing is that now I 'm wifi-less
<zzero1> on a mobile device, which is not a great thing
<zzero1> this might be of assistance http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127411/
<zzero1> it is from iwconfig
<kangaroo73> Hi ... me again - I'm still in trouble with network ....
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>    cat ~/nfo.nfo|pastebinit
<kangaroo73> I setup network from scratch and now have the primary nic working
<kangaroo73> can someone assist creating a bridge for kvm?
<zzero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127442/
<tatertots> zzero1: are you able to manage the Ralink MT7601U Wireless Adapter using the gui/network manager when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<zzero1> yes
<compdoc> kangaroo73, yes
<tatertots> zzero1: you will have to manage it without network manager in your installed OS
<kangaroo73> actually my primary is "enp6s0"
<kangaroo73> (in interfaces)
<kangaroo73> setup static
<kangaroo73> Interfaces here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127543/
<zzero1> I was really hoping for an answer that would gui
<OerHeks> kangaroo73, good start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmWithBridge
<kangaroo73> thanks - looks not bad - will check
<kangaroo73> but I think both is also with dhcp possible??
<kangaroo73> 'cause I'm assigning with MAC
<jason_-> Does anyone know if having two different nvidia gpus on the same machine causes any issues in Ubuntu? Dealing with intel + a nvidia tesla card is a huge PITA so I was just going to buy a cheap card for driving my displays.
<zzero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127602/
<p1l0t> OerHeks: Oh it works, I'm downloading the components now. I just wanted to make a shortcut
<tatertots> zzero1: in terminal>   ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<zzero1> and the other one http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127608/
<zzero1> this from the internal wifi card
<OerHeks> tatertots, i am wondering too, we already told zzero1 that his BCM is supported from the drivers section.. no reason for sudo apt install  bcmwl-kernel-source
<jason_-> So like a nvidia K40 + a geforce 740 or something along those lines. I was wondering if that would be okay.
<zzero1> OerHeks: it maybe is but I do not see it anywhere
<zzero1> on my system
<tatertots> zzero1: why do you have two bridges?
<puppto> Hi all, after a kernel update with "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" what command must i run to boot from it? I have tried "update-grub" but keeps booting into the old one
<tatertots> zzero1: any only one active physical interface
<nacc> puppto: do you have access to the console?
<nacc> puppto: just pick the right one in grub :)
<zzero1> no the BCM internal wifi stopped working after a kernel upgrade and then to remedy this, I decided to buy the ralink one
<puppto> nacc: yeah but i need to automate this
<zzero1> external
<nacc> puppto: `grub-set-default` ?
<zzero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127609/
<nacc> puppto: but it should, by default, boot to the latest, if grub is using the 'ubuntu' entry
<zzero1> the result of ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<OerHeks> zzero1, you confirmed that it worken on live-iso .. it only stops working after kernel update if you build the module yourself, and you need to repeat that after any kernel update.
<puppto> nacc: that might be it! i have customized the entry on grub... sometime ago
<nacc> puppto: ah ok, that's the issue then -- default Ubuntu doesn't ahve this issue
<zzero1> OerHeks: the external ralink card only works on the live iso
<zzero1> the internal is no go
<puppto> nacc: as i remember i only changed its name though,, would that be enough to "break" this ?
<nacc> puppto: possibly?
<nacc> puppto: i'm not sure, tbh
<zzero1> OerHeks: the module was built from the apt ubuntu system for the internal broadcom
<zzero1> and the kernel upgrade was done through the internal ubuntu system without any manual deb downloads
<kangaroo73> Well ...
<kangaroo73> I have enp6s0 with 192.168.178.10
<kangaroo73> br0 with 192.168.178.10
<kangaroo73> but no ping possible
<kangaroo73> not local not wan
<nacc> kangaroo73: uh, you should *not* have two devices with the same IP
<kangaroo73> it's dhcp?!
<nacc> kangaroo73: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, if that's what you are using
<kangaroo73> for both interfaces I have "iface enp6s0 inet dhcp" & "iface br0 inet dhcp"
<kangaroo73> no net no paste :(
<nacc> kangaroo73: you are on IRC, even if you have to type it, should only be ~ 10 lines
<kangaroo73> okay
<nacc> kangaroo73: also, you're trying to convert enp6s0 to a bridge, right?
<kangaroo73> source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*
<kangaroo73> right
<nacc> kangaroo73: it makes no sense in that configuration to dhcp both of them
<kangaroo73> ok
<nacc> kangaroo73: do you understand what a network bridge is?
<kangaroo73> should I set enp6s0 static?
<kangaroo73> I set both to dhcp, 'cause I want both want to get a IP from router
<puppto> nacc: seems this worked: dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive  grub-pc
<nacc> kangaroo73: i feel like you don't understand what a network bridge is
<kangaroo73> hmm nacc - I need it for KVM
<nacc> kangaroo73: yes, that does not mean you undrestand what it is
<kangaroo73> but maybe explain
<kangaroo73> :)
<tatertots> zzero1: if you cannot manage this network config https://gist.github.com/a97d4643008786172804f9a2322de6b2 then you should probably clean it up
<nacc> kangaroo73: first, let's see the /etc/network/interfaces file
<nacc> kangaroo73: in a pastebin
<kangaroo73> yeah hold on - I'll type in Notepad
<nacc> kangaroo73: basically, when converting from a normal network interface to a bridge, you will no longer see an IP on the regular device. Instead the bridge device will get an IP (in the same way as the original iface did) and the bridge will use the old interface as one of it's "ports"
<kangaroo73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127675/
<kangaroo73> that's it
<nacc> kangaroo73: i think, you didn't follow the guide correctly
<nacc> kangaroo73: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmWithBridge
<zzero1> tatertots: I have vbox and docker
<nacc> kangaroo73: 'Define the bridge interface' section
<nacc> kangaroo73: do you see how yours doesn't follow that?
<kangaroo73> hmm .. let me look
<zzero1> If I remove the libvrt they won't affected ?
<zzero1> be
<kangaroo73> I have not address netmask
<HelloUbuntu> hi, i'm using ubuntu 16.04.2 , i am new. i wanna know how can i change notification settings, they are annoying me while surfing web
<kangaroo73> but I'm on dhcp - so it doesn't matter - or not?
<nacc> kangaroo73: i don't know what you're asking
<HelloUbuntu> they don't go away quickly, and there is no button on them to close them
<nacc> kangaroo73: again, i think you're asking the wrong questions
<zzero1> tatertots: in the live cd I was able I think to build the bcmwl-kernel-source
<kangaroo73> In the guide they're using a "stati-ip-setup"
<kangaroo73> (static)
<nacc> kangaroo73: yes
<kangaroo73> isn't it possible with dhcp?
<OerHeks> kangaroo73, i would set static ip for a KVM situation
<nacc> kangaroo73: so you can ignore the parts that refer to the static network setup
<kangaroo73> okay
<nacc> kangaroo73: although it is technically easier to use a static ip
<kangaroo73> I'll type in interfaces ...
<nacc> kangaroo73: e.g., https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections#Configuring_bridging_in_.2Fetc.2Fnetwork.2Finterfaces
<nacc> kangaroo73: your bridge iface can use dhcp
<HelloUbuntu> anyone?
<OerHeks> HelloUbuntu, no, there is no tool to set timing of notifications in systemsettings
<kangaroo73> dns-search mydomain.net
<kangaroo73> there ip from router?
<nacc> kangaroo73: do you know what DNS is?
<OerHeks> HelloUbuntu,  there is  PPA with a tool, but it is a private repo, use at your own risc https://launchpad.net/~leolik/+archive/ubuntu/leolik
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: no way, how can it be like that? no way to disable them then?
<kangaroo73> yep - but don't have dns-server
<nacc> kangaroo73: of course you have a DNS server; either a local one run by your router, or you're using a public one.
<nacc> kangaroo73: if you didn't, you couldn't resolve hostnames
<kangaroo73> ok - so I'm using the router
<nacc> kangaroo73: right, but that's for dns-nameservers, *not* dns-search
<nacc> kangaroo73: dns-search is the list of domains to search
<kangaroo73> so I don't need it?
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: i think i shouldn't go out of ubuntu repos as it is my main OS and i can't open it to vulnerabilities
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: no way to disable them? or change their position at least?
<nacc> kangaroo73: do you have a domain-name locally?
<kangaroo73> I have NGINX on a domain
<kangaroo73> but the domain is provider-hosted
<nacc> kangaroo73: nginx is unrelated
<nacc> kangaroo73: not a website
<nacc> kangaroo73: a domain-name. I think the answer is no, so you don't need to provide a dns-search value
<kangaroo73> testing new interfaces ....
<kangaroo73> to be sure I did reboot
<kangaroo73> okay - better
<kangaroo73> local ping ok - WAN not
<kangaroo73> now I can paste the interfaces .. hold on
<kangaroo73> hmm ... no ssh - looking for typo in interfaces ...
<kangaroo73> yep typo
<kangaroo73> but "service networking restart" doesn't work ... testing reboot again ...
<xebra> hi, can anybody tell me what the minimal ubuntu release (mini.iso, ~50MB) contains and if it can be used live?
<HelloUbuntu> so anything in ubuntu that could compete the download speed of internet download manager in windows?
<nacc> kangaroo73: restarting network while connected to the network ... is not easy
<kangaroo73> nacc: Same problem
<kangaroo73> br0 & enp6s0 have same IP
<OerHeks> HelloUbuntu, maybe ubuntu is faster :-D
<kangaroo73> hold on - I'm editing interfaces in notepad ....
<Bashing-om> xebra: Contains: Kerenl, means to boot said kernel; minimal services ( apt ),minimum networking . No in this minimalistic environmnet there is no room for the live overhead .
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: it's not about ubuntu or windows, it's about a download manager which can get better speed while downloading files. firefox is limited in capabilites and also it don't get highest speed in downloading
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: no doubt ubuntu fetch softwares from repos with very high speeds, but i am looking for a download manager for other files from internet
<kangaroo73> thanks for patience ...
<kangaroo73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127747/
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-1 (yakkety), package size 1227 kB, installed size 4556 kB
<nacc> kangaroo73: ok, i really have lost my patience. You are *not* following the guides you are being asked to follow!
<nacc> kangaroo73: it's really very simple
<OerHeks> HelloUbuntu, some options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<nacc> kangaroo73:  you are *replacing* your enp6s0 entry with a br0 entry
<nacc> kangaroo73: not *adding* one
<nacc> kangaroo73: please please read the wiki page agin
<kangaroo73> maybe my english isn't good enough - sry ...
<nacc> kangaroo73: specifically, note there are two examples listed
<nacc> kangaroo73: split by "We edit the file, so it gets the following content:"
<bazhang> nacc, you realize that systemd does that now
<kangaroo73> will look further inside ...
<nacc> bazhang: does what now?
<nacc> bazhang: oh the bridging stuff?
<bazhang> the enp9s0
<nacc> bazhang: ... yes
<nacc> bazhang: what does that have to dow ith anything?
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: thanks, and anyway to bring that side bar to bottom ?
<nacc> *do with anything
<bazhang> nacc, he need not replace the name
<nacc> bazhang: i think you are missing context
<nacc> bazhang: he is converting his normal network iface into a bridged setup for guests
<OerHeks> HelloUbuntu, no, maybe it is a setting in systemsettings now?
<nacc> kangaroo73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24127761/ is what it should look like
<HelloUbuntu> OerHeks: i didn't find any
<nacc> kangaroo73: with tabs as appropriate for clarity
<nacc> kangaroo73: do you follow the difference?
<kangaroo73> okay ...
<kangaroo73> but in the guide it looks like eth0 is "activate" (the primary) ...
<kangaroo73> edited ... testing ...
<nacc> kangaroo73: what?
<nacc> kangaroo73: yes, eth0 *was* the interface
<nacc> kangaroo73: the are two configs listed in "Define the bridge interface", effectively old and new
<kangaroo73>  UUUUUUH
<kangaroo73> damn
<kangaroo73> now I see it *facepalm*
<kangaroo73> sorry man ... I'm too tired for this sh....
<kangaroo73> okay - ping works lan & wan
<kangaroo73> next step is to bring up my kvm again ...
<kangaroo73> let me see - maybe it works again ...
#ubuntu 2017-03-07
<kangaroo73> not yet - will switch to notebook with virt-manager ...
<nacc> kangaroo73: i just edited the page to make it a lot clearer -- can you refresh and see if it is clearer?
<kangaroo73> that's okay ... thanks
<nacc> kangaroo73: does that mean it's clearer now?
<kangaroo73> yiha
<kangaroo73> that was a big mistake by me, nacc
<nacc> kangaroo73: that's what i was getting so frustrated myself, as it seemed very clear to me
<nacc> but the font is not very distinguished and i think the indent helps a lot
<kangaroo73> hmmm
<kangaroo73> the old problem
<kangaroo73> my Windows-10-Guest gets no IPv4-Address
<kangaroo73> nacc: is there a special kvm-network-config?
<kangaroo73> I've selected br0 as source, and virtio as model
<nacc> kangaroo73: i would first see if an ubuntu guest gets an ip addreess to make sure it's all working
<kangaroo73> yep - I can log in to ssh and ping external addresses
<kangaroo73> oh wait
<kangaroo73> an guest?
<nacc> kangaroo73: yes
<kangaroo73> I only have one guest "w10"
<kangaroo73> hmm
<Zythyr> Need help. I want to display my desired image file in full screen mode. I prefered display file format is SVG. How can I display it in full screen mode. I used Fbi (framebuffer image viewer). However it doesn't seem to respect the viewBox paramters of the SVG file.
<kangaroo73> I can set one up
<kangaroo73> but not today
<kangaroo73> Let me say thank you again for your great help
<nacc> kangaroo73: np -- i have never tried to run a windows guest
<kangaroo73> I've learned again something - especially more to concentrate!!!!
<kangaroo73> It worked like a charme before ....
<nacc> kangaroo73: so i would try to run linux as a guest, which is a known to work and easy thing to test
<kangaroo73> suddenly dead - maybe an update or something
<kangaroo73> I will test - if it works, I'll come back and report ....
<kangaroo73> cya
<kangaroo73> I can't remember of this message: Libvirt did not detect any UEFI/OVMF firmware image installed on the host." before ...
<kangaroo73> is there an package in Ubuntu-Repos?
<kangaroo73> got it ;-)
<davido_> I seem to have deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu xenial partner in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list, and the same line in /etc/apt/sources.list. Which one should be preserved and which should be removed?
<tim> You can't do 2 video cards and 4 monitors on unity?
<davido_> tim: What led to that conclusion?
<davido_> I'm running three monitors, and occasionally four. The 4th is a usb3 monitor running through displaylink.
<tim> davido_, I bought 4 monitors and 2 nvidia gtx 1050's. It seems not to work
<kangaroo73> nacc: One question please ... I made screenshots from the old guest ... the emulator is there "/us/bin/qemu-system-x86_64" - When setting up an new guest, the emulator is/usr/bin/kvm-spice - can you tell me something 'bout that?
<kangaroo73> or is it, because I was connected via SSH -X for this shots??
<tim> davido_, if I do multiple x screens only the first one works. the others just have a black screen and the mouse turns into an X when I go across it
<davido_> If you back off to two monitors and a single card, no problem? And similarly, if you back off to two monitors on two cards, again no problem?
<davido_> (just trying to uncover whether it's two cards that are proving difficult, or multiple monitors)
<davido_> Anyway, sorry I've got to run.
<tim> If I back off to 2 monitors on 1 card, i still can't do 2 x screens through the nvidia settings manager.
<nacc> kangaroo73: you must have configured the guest to use spice
<hdon> hi all :) why when i autoremove a bunch of older kernels does grub reinstall between every kernel? :C :C :C
<kangaroo73> ok - and before I could select in cpu "host-passthrough" isn't it available anymore?
<nacc> hdon: because each package removal is its own step
<nacc> hdon: it is not 'reinstall'ing grub, it's just updating the config
<nacc> kangaroo73: i don't know
<kangaroo73> or is it now "host-model"
<kangaroo73> sounds similar ..
<hdon> nacc, it's not doing grub-install? it really better be. i want grub to give me the list of kernels i actually have installed
<hdon> but i would prefer if it waited until after all the kernel packages were done being removed/installed
<OerHeks> hdon, the tool rescans your kernels, and removes one at the time
<OerHeks> just be patient
<dar_> on an upgrade to Ubuntu_16.04, it froze at 3/4 install. after about 1:30 hours I did a hard re-boot! now 16.04 only starts IN Terminal, no desktop :( How can I fix this ???
<OerHeks> dartry: Sudo dpkg --configure -a ### and after that: run update -f
<OerHeks> dar_, ^^
<dar_> yes
<nacc> hdon: you don't need to do grub-install for that to be the case
<phormat> hi. where (url) i can find a list of fonts installed on Ubuntu 16.04?
<phormat> (by default)
<hdon> nacc, oh, really? where does it store the boot configurations if not in the mbr? i thought that's what grub-install wrote
<phormat> where (url) i can find a list of fonts installed on Ubuntu 16.04 by default (on a new system)?
<nacc> hdon: grub-install is for installing grub to a device that's only done once
<nacc> hdon: update-grub writes a config file in /boot that grub is able to read
<nacc> hdon: that's my understanding
<dar_> OerHeks: is that the repair ?
<OerHeks> dar_, yes.
<dar_> OK was confused :P thanks ... will try
<phormat> OerHeks: where (url) i can find a list of fonts installed on Ubuntu 16.04 by default?
<OerHeks> phormat, i am looking, but there seems to be no such list
<phormat> i googled unsuccessfully, that's why i am asking here.
<OerHeks> phormat, after install, with 'fc-list' you can see all installed fonts though
<phormat> i know
<phormat> i wanna move all the fonts i have installed to /home/.fonts and leave the default fonts in /usr/share/fonts
<OerHeks> This list is *all* the fonts available, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/fonts/ but that is no help
<S0bait1> Hello
<S0bait1> Does DD copy an entire USb stick even if most of it's empty ? I ran the command for a microsd which is 32 gb but not completely full. Just wondering if the output will be only of the contents.. noob question.. I know.
<kk4ewt> depends on what you are dding
<phormat> OerHeks: isn't there some kinda source package for the whole Ubuntu 16.04 where i can see the contents of usr/share/fonts?
<OerHeks> phormat, nope, if it was, i would have found it. maybe someone else has a better clue?
<descript> I have Ubuntu on my laptop, but have limited SSD space. I want to put Java & Eclipse on a USB and run them from there. Is that possible?
<nacc> phormat: OerHeks: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/24128088/
<nacc> phormat: OerHeks: `apt-file search /usr/share/fonts | awk -F':' '{print $2;}' | sort | uniq`
<nacc> that's from 17.04, but you get the idea, ithink
<ceecee> How good is Ubuntu/Linux at handling programs that work on WIndows now?
<nacc> ceecee: natively, ubuntu does not run programs that are windows based
<ceecee> I haven't touched Ubuntu in years and I'm wondering if I should just go Ubuntu or keep figuring out my crap with win10
<nacc> ceecee: but there are alternatives, you can run under wine, and you can use a VM
<ceecee> how are those?
<ceecee> stable? work well?
<nacc> YMMV :)
<ceecee> ?
<nacc> Your Mileage May Vary
<ceecee> hmm
<nacc> I think a VM is the most stable, but then you need a windows installation media to get the VM going
<nacc> ceecee: but it seems like if you really have windows based programs, then you should use windows unless you're willing to put the effort into getting them working under Linux
<ceecee> I really just use Adobe suite stuff occasionally and use Dolphin emulator for smash
<ceecee> oh well steam games too, crap
<ceecee> is Linux fine with skylake CPU's? I've had to upgrade hardware and windows just because of this damn CPU
<nacc> ceecee: i'm on a skylake just fine
<ceecee> oh yay
<phormat> nacc: looks like the solution i'm looking for. trying this now...
<nacc> ceecee: steam is supported under linux, but the games may not ber
<nacc> *be
<ceecee> I figured as much. I don't imagine games running well in a VM
<ceecee> so looks like I might have to stick to Win10 if I can get it working
<S0bait1> kk4ewt: ubuntu installed on my sd card
<ceecee> and if not im just gonna put off major computer use until I get a legal copy
<phormat> nacc: does this list include the fonts available to install on demand? it looks like this list is not limited to the fonts installed by default...
<hhee> morn. how can i install ubuntu terminal in xfce env?
<ningu> why would the resolvconf service not be correcting generating /etc/resolv.conf?
<ningu> it's empty, with just a comment at the top
<Bashing-om> hhee: xfce4 has xterm by default .
<hhee> Bashing-om, yep. but i want terminal from usual ubuntu, :) not only xfce4-terminal.
<Bashing-om> hhee: Right off hand I do not know what terminal unity has installed .
<hhee> Bashing-om, got it. thx a lot anyway for your always great support.
<Bashing-om> hhee: gnome-terminal ??
<hhee> Bashing-om, maybe. thx
<hhee> Bashing-om, that's it! thx!
<Bashing-om> hhee: Only if you say so .. I not run unity, so I did not "know" for sure . :)
<hhee> :)
<hhee> Bashing-om, im running xfce currently :) and got gnome-terminal :)
<hhee> Bashing-om, maybe it is unix way - to built my own workspace :)
<wyseguy> is mint a version of ubuntu? or another version of debian?
<tgm4883> !mint | wyseguy
<ubottu> wyseguy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Bashing-om> hhee: Full support from me for " roll your own " . I like it !
<cfhowlett> wyseguy, mint is not ubuntu.
<wyseguy> got it thanks
<phormat> nacc: can i boot into the install on bootable flash memory and save a list of fonts using fc-list?
<hh2010__> hello.  i recently screwed up the iptables on my Amazon EC2 instance somehow by making AMI images and attaching/detaching volumes
<hh2010__> i am now able to connect to all the public IP addresses on my server, but not getting any traffic from the applications
<hh2010__> web server, znc, openvpn
<hh2010__> what should i be looking for in IPTables to figure out what is holding them up? Again, I make TCP/IP connection but no data gets transferred
<tatertots> hh2010__: do you know what ports AND protocols should be open? have you done any testing to determine if those ports are open?
<hh2010__> yeah i do
<hh2010__> whats weird is i never personally changed any of the rules
<hh2010__> something got screwed up while switching volumes/instances
<hh2010__> so all the rules actually look the same to me as they were before
<tatertots> hh2010__: that was a two part question...so i'll ask the one you didn't answer again
<hh2010__> but yeahi know the ports and protocols... and in IPTables it looks like they are open
<tatertots> hh2010__: have you done any testing to determine if the ports are open?
<hh2010__> well i am able to connect to my openvpn for example
<rangergord> Is there a way to make open apps stand out more in the launcher? That tiny arrow and a minor change in color is not enough for me. It's requiring more visual effort than it deserves.
<hh2010__> so it looks like that one is open
<hh2010__> and i was able to "wget" a file from web server
<hh2010__> from terminal
<hh2010__> within instance
<hh2010__> but not from outside of it
<hh2010__> crap i have to run to catch train... dont even have znc to keep track of convo for me lol
<hh2010__> will keep poking around and come back later if the problme persists.  thanks anyway for your help
<hiexpo> the only thing it canbe is port blocking
<tonyt> can anyone tell me the command to fix the log on screen? i installed lxde but no option to switch to it
<Bashing-om> tonyt: In the login box upper right corner . click on the icon, do you not get a dropdown choice of the DE to load ?
<hannibal> hello everyone hopw are you all?
<semitones> gud gud, guing well -- how's your ubuntu?
<tonyt> <Bashing-om> it doesnt show up there
<tonyt> no choices at all
<dar_> OerHeks: is that the repair ? :D YES IT IS !!!! I Have Ubuntu 16.04 up & running LIKE it Should ...  didn't Loose A Thing , Thanks A LOT !!!
<Bashing-om> tonyt: I then would question the state of the lxde install . what shows ' dpkg -l lxde ' ?
<tonyt> sec
<dar_> nite all & Thanks
<tonyt> ony@tony:~$ dpkg -l lxde
<tonyt> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<tonyt> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<tonyt> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<tonyt> ||/ Name             Version       Architecture  Description
<tonyt> +++-================-=============-=============-=====================================
<tonyt> ii  lxde             7ubuntu1      all           Metapackage for LXDE
<Bashing-om> !paste | tonyt
<ubottu> tonyt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ricardus> Gimp is up to 2.8.20 or so now, as of Feb. Any idea when that will hit the repos?
<Bashing-om> !latest | Ricardus
<ubottu> Ricardus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Ricardus> thats the latest stable version. It has a bug fix I need, thats for sure.  :-)
<hiexpo> Ricardus, you can download the tar and compile yourself
<hiexpo> usually there are many packages that have updated you will have to install and may not work out
<Zythyr> Need help. I am trying to build fbida (framebuffer image viewer) on Ubuntu 16 LTS. I am getting error. https://github.com/wware/fbida/issues/1#issuecomment-284045385
<elisa871> please have a look and if possible answer over there http://askubuntu.com/questions/890362/grabbing-specific-columns-of-a-csv
<jon-mac> anyone have any guesses as to what would cause all operations on a file to give permission denied, even when the permissions are clearly right? even things like lsattr are giving permission denied -- I thought maybe corrupt fs but it seemed to happen again on a new file on a separate hard drive even :/
<Guy1524> hey guys, is it possible to intercept opengl calls?
<Guy1524> it looks very complicated from what I have seen so far
<sriniwas> Hi Everyone, My audio isn't working I've tried different distros but the same result and I don't have any hardware problem 'cause it worked in XP
<OerHeks> Zythyr, years old project, ask the maintainer?
<jon-mac> is it documented anywhere what OEMs do with Ubuntu installs? I upgraded a dell install of 14.04 to 16.04 and things just seems a bit jacked up, but am not sure what dell did exactly
<tatertots> sriniwas: open terminal
<Zythyr> OerHeks I emailed the creator but no response. The project was recently updated since the latest release was feb 2017
<Zythyr> OerHeks https://www.kraxel.org/releases/fbida/
<tatertots> sriniwas: if your audio doesn't work across multiple linux distributions then you don't have a ubuntu problem either
<OerHeks> Zythyr, not sure, maybe you want the FBI package, Linux frame buffer image viewer?? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/fbi comes from fbida too
<OerHeks> !info fbi
<ubottu> fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 54 kB, installed size 142 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Zythyr> OerHeks Yes, I want Fbi. But when I install Fbi from ubuntu, its outdated. The version it installs is v2.09. Thats why I am trying to build from source
<sriniwas> Hi Everyone, My audio isn't working I've tried different distros but the same result and I don't have any hardware problem 'cause it worked on XP.
<sriniwas> and I'm currently on Solus OS.
<BlueProtoman> Is there a tool I can use to record and play back mouse and keyboard input?
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, Gnee and Xmacro can do that
<OerHeks> !info gnee
<ubottu> gnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer - GUI flavor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.19-1 (yakkety), package size 46 kB, installed size 227 kB
<OerHeks> !inf xmacro
<OerHeks> !info xmacro
<ubottu> xmacro (source: xmacro): Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-6 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 93 kB
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Awesome, thanks!
<OerHeks> sriniwas, this is ubuntu support only, no derivates.
<OerHeks> .. and how do you tell sound is not working?
<Zythyr> I just posted a question on StackExchange. If anyone has insights, please feel free to help: https://superuser.com/questions/1186005/unable-to-use-make-when-building-fbida-fbi-from-source
<sriniwas> OerHeks, I had the same problem on in ubuntu also, I mean absolutely no sound my volume is full and everything
<OerHeks> sriniwas, without ubuntu, this wiki is of no use for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<sriniwas> Ok, Thanks :)
<acidchild> anyone know where the gpgkey2ssh binary/package went on xenial?
<acidchild> ccccccevnjvbcneejgjfggtrrfekrcegegllveuglnbd
<OerHeks> acidchild, it used to be in gnupg-agent ..
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/gnupg-agent/filelist
<acidchild> I saw that, I'm wondering where it has gone to now? :)
<acidchild> dpkg -L $PKG shows no gpgkey2ssh :(
<Zythyr> Need help. My /dev/fb0 device disppears after installing NVIDIA graphic drivers. https://askubuntu.com/questions/890300/framebuffer-device-dev-fb0-missing-after-installing-nvidia-graphics-drivers
<OerHeks> acidchild, >> The new command --export-ssh-key makes it easy to export an ssh public key in the format used for ssh’s authorized_keys file. By default the command exports the newest subkey with an authorization usage flags. A special syntax can be used to export other subkeys. This command is available since 2.1.11 and replaces the former debug utility gpgkey2ssh.
<OerHeks> https://www.gnupg.org/faq/whats-new-in-2.1.html
<acidchild> oh wonderful OerHeks thank you so much!
<acidchild> what a rock star ;)
<OerHeks> acidchild, it was hard to find indeed..
<Bashing-om> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * acidchild gives OerHeks a humbug
<OerHeks> acidchild, so you are playing with yubikey?
<jinliang> hi
<acidchild> OerHeks: yeah? you noticed me adjust my laptop and dump a OTP? :P
<acidchild> disabled that now! irritating :)
<acidchild> OerHeks: have one?
<OerHeks> acidchild, yes, old versions before 2.x
<utsav> how can we hack a wifi through ubuntu mate
<cc_2> Hi everyone
<utsav> how can we hack a wifi through ubuntu mate
<cc_2> hackawifi.exe
<utsav> can we make ubuntu as our base os instead of wimdows
<utsav> can we make ubuntu as our base os instead of windows
<OerHeks> utsav, hacking is beyond the scope of this channel.
<utsav> ok
<utsav> hi what is the topic
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<Zythyr> Need help writing a bash script. I want execute teh following command for each file located in the argument director "inkscaope -z *.svg -e *.svg". The * is the name of the file. How do I write it? I trying doing for i in (ls *.svg); echo.... But it doesn't work
<hypermist> the moment you need 3.5.3
<hypermist> of python
<elricsfate> How can I force the reinstall of config files with apt-get???
<elricsfate> Nevermind, think I got it
<zamba> i have a problem with the unattended automatic security updates filling up my /boot with old kernels
<hypermist> i just removed python3.5.2 from my system
<hypermist> and it still says it installed
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> how
<Bashing-om> zamba: One has to set unattended-upgrades to "autoremove" : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 .
<toeshred> is it possible to install gcc-5-base in 14.04? Running into a dependency hell with libstdc++6 requiring gcc-5-base (and there is no gcc-5-base installation candidate).
<lotuspsychje> !latest | toeshred
<ubottu> toeshred: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<toeshred> lotuspsychje: i understand the latest isn't the best. but this situation requires gcc-5-base in ordedr to even regain my apt-get upgrade functionality back to the system.
<toeshred> either that or i have to remove ppa's, which will uninstall half my system if i do that.
<toeshred> or just format and reinstall ubuntu from scratch.
<lotuspsychje> toeshred: we dont support ppa's mate
<lotuspsychje> toeshred: you first will need to ppapurge to clean system
<toeshred> would like to try ppa-purge, but i can't install anything from my package manager at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | toeshred
<ubottu> toeshred: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<toeshred> lotuspsychje: i fixed the problem by manually downloading libstdc++6 for 14.04 and installing it with dpkg.
<anddam> Zta: no it's fine, I was still waiting on that question
<anddam> btw my deja-dup process exited with error since ssh process died (likely I closed the laptop) while it was backing up
<anddam> one there's the automatically scheduled backup I don't see a way to trigger a manual one in Settings > Backup
<anddam> what's the proper approach to complete or redo the failed backup?
<hypermist> how can i isntall python 3.5.3 on ubuntu ?
<anddam> note to self: deja-dup --backup CLI, apparently
<anddam> hypermist: is it in repository?
<hypermist> well typign sudo apt-get install python3.5 install 3.5.2
<anddam> so that's it
<Zythyr> Need help. I this simple bash script, I am grabbing all files with .svg extension from a given argument directory. However, the issue is that all files with a space in the file name get ignored. How can I fix this issue? http://pastebin.com/SQ2FLm96
<ducasse> Zythyr: quote your expansions
<Zythyr> ducasse sorry I didn't understand
<ducasse> Zythyr: "$variable", not $variable.
<Zythyr> ducasse Which line do i do it to
<ducasse> Zythyr: all of them.
<Zythyr> ducasse Okay I got it work but then the basenmae doesn't work
<miccchael> e
<gaurav42> Hi i am from windows user. How to install java and dotnet in ubuntu
<gaurav42> I have one website on windows that need environment of java and dotnet so i need to work that site in ubuntu
<ducasse> !java | gaurav42
<ubottu> gaurav42: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ducasse> gaurav42: the .net implementation is called mono
<elias_a> Firefox on Ubuntu 16.04 does not file association for .doc files. How does one create one? Ubuntu itself has association to Libreoffice but that has no impact on Firefox.
<gaurav42> ducasse, mono is same like dot net ?
<ikevin> gaurav42, mono is .net
<ducasse> gaurav42: it is a .net implementation
<gaurav42> Ok and can i run extension .application in firefox becsuse that site download and instsll that plugin for secure logine of that site
<ducasse> gaurav42: try asking in ##mono
<jink> Ubuntu 16.10 / QEMU VPS: I bound my postfix to specific IPs (both ipv4 and ipv6) and it fails to start during boot, because the interfaces aren't ready, yet.  ("no local interface found for ...")  What should I do?
<ikevin> jink, how does interfaces are configured?
<jink> ikevin: Through /etc/network/interfaces
<ikevin> jink, ok, can you pastebin the systemd unit of postfix?
<jink> ikevin: This one? http://apaste.info/MA2gd
<jink> ikevin: The additions below are mine, they didn't help. :)
<ikevin> jink, is it normal you have "ExecStart=/bin/true" ?
<jink> ikevin: Not a clue, I didn't change it.
<Memelord> yo
<Memelord> anyjuan online?
<ikevin> jink, ok, your network settings use statics one or dhcp?
<jink> ikevin: Static.
<Memelord> ?
<Memelord> what are you trying to do
<Memelord> anyone want a virus?
<Memelord> its free
<Wulf> Memelord: yes please
<Memelord> lol
<Memelord> how do i send you it
<Wulf> Memelord: deploy it on the web, it will eventually reach me
<Memelord> Wulf: do you know Kali Linux
<Memelord> Wulf: alright
<Memelord> one sec
<ikevin> jink, strange ! does systemd-analyze show you the good boot order?
<Memelord> Wulf: ill put it on mega
<lotuspsychje> Memelord: stop that please
<Wulf> Memelord: great.
<Memelord> fine
<Memelord> Wulf: im trying to learn with Kali Linux
<Memelord> its dank
<jink> ikevin: I'm not sure how systemd-analyze works.  What options do I need?
<ducasse> !kali | Memelord
<ubottu> Memelord: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Memelord> oh ok
<Memelord> how do i go on one of those
<ikevin> jink, try: systemd-analyze plot > plot.svg
<Memelord> #kali-linux
<ducasse> Memelord: /join #kali-linux
<jink> ikevin: I'm thinking postfix.service requires postfix@-.service which does that actual work.  Maybe I should change that instead?
<jink> ikevin: http://apaste.info/Fu4NH
<TomyWork> has anyone here ever had this weird issue: sometimes after changing my monitor setup (in response to a new display being connected that i had briefly disconnected), some of my windows wont update anymore
<TomyWork> they will still receive input and act accordingly, but they wont update until i resize them
<TomyWork> and even then, they stop updating again right away
<TomyWork> sometimes it's fixed when i drag it to the other monitor
<TomyWork> this is on a dell precision m4800 with a 1920x1080 internal display and an external 1920x1200 samsung syncmaster 2443 connected via VGA. It's kubuntu 14.04 with nvidia-370 in power-saving mode where it only uses the on-cpu intel chip
<FMan> hi
<ikevin> jink, this look like systemd wait for network before starting postfix
<ikevin> jink, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jink> ikevin: http://apaste.info/SaWia
<jink> ikevin: I'm trying to bind to .109 and ::25
<jink> ikevin: After a boot, I can just "service postfix start" and it'll work.
<ikevin> jink, what is the exact postfix error?
<dami_> does anyone know about autorotation? i have a tablet/laptop thing and the rotation is offset by by 90 degrees
<jink> ikevin: Mar  7 09:22:19 vps1 postmulti[729]: fatal: parameter inet_interfaces: no local interface found for 37.97.249.109
<jink> And then 3 more for ipv6.
<ikevin> jink, ok, if you can try, try to setup the first ip defined on interfaces to see if it work
<jink> ikevin: It's rebooting, and I didn't bind ipv6
<ikevin> jink, ok, just to know, do you have anything in /etc/network/interfaces.d ?
<jink> It's empty
<ikevin> ok
<jink> ikevin: So, it didn't start postfix, but there's no error in mail.err either.
<jink> ikevin: "service postfix start" just starts it on the other ip.
<ikevin> jink, postfix service is always enabled?
<jink> ikevin: I imagine it is, how do I check?
<ikevin> jink, what doest systemctl status say?
<jink> ikevin: Hmmm, postfix.service isn't in there, just system-postfix.slice and postfix@-.service
<jink> Oh, meh, meeting in 5. :(
<jink> ikevin: bbl
<jink> Thanks, so far. :)
<ikevin> you welcome, see you later
<manish_> how to install chrome in ubuntu ?
<ducasse> manish_: download it from google and install it
<manish_> How to download ?
<manish_> thank god i can watch porn to-night, thank you  for saving my life mr.ducasse
<Guest40361> username
<Guest40361> guest40361
<Guest40361> logout
<Guest40361> logout all
<Guest40361> guest logout
<guest> Wat
<donttrustem> Hi,  I have been try to workout why a cronjob will not run for 3 days now and now lost the plot.   I can run the script with php -f from the cli and it works … the cronjob runs but does not work :(  */5 * * * * www-data /usr/bin/php /var/www/support/api/cron.php
<donttrustem> Can anyone tell me how to debug this please
<donttrustem> I am using 16.04
<ducasse> donttrustem: which file did you add this to?
<ppf> donttrustem: look at /var/log/syslog
<donttrustem> ppf: I can see it runs in the syslog
<ppf> but tldr: the fileformat is that of /etc/cron.d
<ppf> is that where this cronjob is defined?
<donttrustem> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24129981/
<donttrustem> ppf it is using crontab
<ppf> check your mail then
<ducasse> donttrustem: then the syntax is invalid, 'man 5 crontab'
<ppf> it'll tell you the error
<donttrustem> ducasse: really
<dami0> hi, can someone help me with a udev rule?
<dami0> i'm trying to change "/sys/bus/iio/devices/iio:devices0/in_accel_mount_matrix"
<ppf> donttrustem: yes
<donttrustem> ppf: which bit :S
<ppf> mail to see the error, man 5 crontab to learn how to write the rule correctly
<jink> ikevin: Back!  Fortunately, the meeting took just 40 minutes, instead of the planned 2 hours. :D
<zamba> anyone know of a FOSS inventory system?
<zamba> web based
<zamba> we need to keep track of some equipment used by a local sports team.. so we also need to know about what equipment is currently lended out as well
<razvan_> hy guys
<razvan_> i have a question
<razvan_> how safe are ppa:  for ubuntu themes ???
<razvan_> :D
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<razvan_> yes :D
<donttrustem> ppf: Thanks for the pointer … www-data is the issue
<donttrustem> runing as that user
<ppf> yes
<ppf> as i said, that's how you write a rule for /etc/cron.d, not a user's crontab
<razvan_> for example  this theme  :
<razvan_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/themes
<razvan_> sudo apt-get update
<razvan_> sudo apt-get install arc-theme
<razvan_> how safe it is  ?
<razvan_> just from curiosity
<cfhowlett> razvan_, they are unsupported.  you use it, you break it, you fix it.
<razvan_> :))
<razvan_> yes
<ducasse> razvan_: arc-theme is in the repos, you don't need a ppa
<razvan_> thx for answares  :D
<GandalfDerBlaue> Hi! Anyone here?
<ikevin> GandalfDerBlaue, perhaps yes ;)
<Olanzapin> Hello everyone. I got an issue running K3B. What i did was running the application using sudo first to be able to customize settings etc remove splash and user theme. Problem is that i'm not able to run K3B using normal procedure. Application crashes even if i remove it using sudo apt-get purge k3b and after that sudo apt-get autoremove. Plz help me with this one i have also submitted to ubuntu dev the crash log but i hope this
<Olanzapin> will solve the problem faster :-D
<ducasse> Olanzapin: if you ran it with sudo it likely saved something in your homedir with root ownership that is making problems now.
<Olanzapin> And yes i don't want to use brasero because i'm into audio and realy hates that it don't show size on cd etc
<Olanzapin> using 16.04 netinst yesterday
<alkisg> Olanzapin: what's the output of this command? find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<Olanzapin> ~$ find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.cache/dconf’: Permission denied
<alkisg> Olanzapin: that's the problem, that you don't have access there because you didn't use sudo
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.gvfs’: Permission denied
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.kde’: Permission denied
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.dbus’: Permission denied
<alkisg> Eeesh
<alkisg> All of those were created as root?!
<alkisg> Don't use sudo again :D
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.cache/dconf’: Permission denied
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.gvfs’: Permission denied
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.kde’: Permission denied
<Olanzapin> find: ‘/home/jonas/.dbus’: Permission denied
<alkisg> ok ok stop now
<Olanzapin> hmm
<Olanzapin> installed from ubuntu software
<alkisg> The problem is that you run k3b with sudo
<AtuM> Olanzapin: probably something wrong with the profile's permissions or the profile itself. Try to change ownership of those folders to the user it belongs to.
<Olanzapin> I open it using sudo first in terminal because of to ability to edit settings
<alkisg> Why, as the user you can't edit the settings?
<ducasse> Olanzapin: you shouldn't need to be root to do that
<alkisg> You're not supposed to run graphicala programs as root
<Olanzapin> i have removed the program using all things possible it still crashes after reinstakllation
<alkisg> *graphical
<alkisg> Yes because you messed up your home dir
<AtuM> Olanzapin: user's settings are not "root"/"system's default" settings
<Olanzapin> okie
<alkisg> Delete the user, not the program :)
<Olanzapin> haha
<alkisg> Seriously
<ducasse> Olanzapin: 'sudo chown -R $USER $HOME'
<alkisg> Create another user and delete that one because god knows how many things in your home now point to /root
<alkisg> And they might keep crashing even if you chown it
<Olanzapin> hmm why chown it changes my credentials
<Olanzapin> well here we go
<AtuM> alkisg: if it crashes, he may delete some profile settings.. he does not need to delete his whole profile
<ducasse> Olanzapin: it changes ownership of everything in your homedir back to you
<alkisg> AtuM: sure, which ones? :)
<alkisg> AtuM: .kde, dbus, .cache/dconf => that's pretty much all the settings :D
<AtuM> alkisg: everything that begins with a "." ;)
<alkisg> He just installed yesterday
<alkisg> Yup, that would work
<AtuM> alkisg: well.. deleting Documents would not benefit him much :)
<Olanzapin> olllalla thanks
<Olanzapin> without splash and my own theme
<AtuM> Olanzapin: the magic of linux ;)
<Olanzapin> Thank you! I mean it
<ducasse> Olanzapin: np
<AtuM> Olanzapin: don't run non-system apps as root
<Olanzapin> I know
<Olanzapin> BUT
<AtuM> by non-system I mean non-system-administrative (hardware related and such)
<ducasse> Olanzapin: and use gksudo for graphical apps if you *have* to run them as root
<alkisg> Isn't there a kdesudo?
<alkisg> I think he's using kde
<Olanzapin> same using Transmission. if u dont use sudo transmission u are not able to edit settings
<Olanzapin> blocklist etc
<alkisg> Olanzapin: chown the /etc/transmission folder to your user if you have to
<Olanzapin> but that one worked out fine
<AtuM> If k3b does not work as a normal user, something is wrong with access to the burner.. perhaps user is missing a group membership..
<alkisg> Or wherever else it stores its settings
<Olanzapin> got it working now and i'm realy happy about the help i got from here
<AtuM> Olanzapin: that will be 5$ ;-)
<Olanzapin> haha
<alkisg> For each one :P
<Olanzapin> ohh shit :-D
<ouroumov> Time to fake a network driver issue :D
<AtuM> ouroumov: that's easy .. test all the features of the NetworkManager :)
<AtuM> as in "what does this button do?"
<Olanzapin> only know disconnect and reconnect ;-)
<unigepp> Hi all, i'm having problems to set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS (as a user).
<Olanzapin> omg
<alkisg> unigepp: more specifically?
<Sneak_> hello
<Sneak_> cant get squid proxy to work
<AtuM> Sneak_: what are you trying to do with squid.. the basic config is really simple
<Sneak_> the basic
<AtuM> Sneak_: have you set the proxy within the browser?
<Sneak_> yep
<AtuM> Sneak_: have you checked the firewall?
<Sneak_> yeh i turned it off
<unigepp> I've seen that /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00upstart overwrite XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. How can a user set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS ?
<Sneak_> is the ip address the machines one
<AtuM> Sneak_: have you configured squid.conf? I thin a line or two has to be altered to get it going
<Sneak_> yeh i downloaded a simple setup
<AtuM> Sneak_: if you have squid running on some other machine, you set ip of that machine in the proxy setting of the browser.. if you run proxy locally, you can just use localhost
<AtuM> Sneak_: port 3128 is the default
<Sneak_> yeh i have have squid on another machine and i use its ip address in the win10 machine
<alkisg> unigepp: check 60x11-common_xdg_path
<ducasse> unigepp: that is for systemwide config, a user shouldn't mess with it
<AtuM> Sneak_: you can check by runnung "netstat -ntaupe | grep 3128" and see if the port is opened
<Sneak_> just wait
<unigepp> I mean if i set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS in my .profile, it is overwritten by 00upstart !
<alkisg> unigepp: what is the value of your XDG_CONFIG_DIRS currently? And which ubuntu flavor/version? And why do you want to change it?
<ducasse> unigepp: what are you trying to achieve here?
<alkisg> 00upstart is overwriten by 60x11-common_xdg_path for me in 16.04
<Sneak_> https://www.unixmen.com/install-configure-squid-proxy-ubuntu-debian/
<Sneak_> check that atum
<unigepp> I'm exporting .desktop file through NFS, mounted for example to /mymountpoint. I gnome ubuntu to load that config.
<unigepp> Here is XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntu:/usr/share/upstart/xdg:/etc/xdg
<unigepp> Here is XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/share/ubuntu/:/usr/share/gnome/:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/unige/util/freedesktop/share/:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<alkisg> unigepp: and you want to do that for only one user, or for all users?
<unigepp> I'm able to set XDG_DATA_DIRS (see /unige//util/freedesktop/share), but not XDG_CONFIG_DIRS.
<AtuM> Sneak_: check syntax of "http_access" -  I'm not sure "http_access allow" does anything.. perhaps "http_access allow all" - but I can't find that anywhere either
<unigepp> For all users.
<alkisg> unigepp: why don't you symlink your /etc/xdg/ubuntu dir, which doesn't exist, to your nfs share?
<alkisg>  /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntu, sorry
<AtuM> Sneak_: http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/http_access/
<Sneak_> cools
<Sneak_> cools/
<victorbjelkholm> hey folks, I'm running yakkety and trying to get my NTFS to be read/write instead of just read-only as it is right now. I have ntfs-3g installed, but still I cannot write files to it. These are my mount options: "nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show" but still not working. What am I missing here?
<Sneak_> copy and paste
<unigepp> Well /etc/xdg/ubuntu... I believe this directory could be used by a package or ubuntu.
<guest> victorbjelkholm: maybe the permissions on the mount point itsself
<guest> victorbjelkholm: fwiw the wiki says these options work: UUID=519CB82E5888AD0F  /media/Data  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<victorbjelkholm> guest: hm, I'm using the disk UI for checking. The permissions on the mount point seems ok. I can see the partion type is "HPFS/NTFS" though and Filesystem Type is set to "auto"
<Torgeir> test
<ducasse> Torgeir: use ##test for that
<knikhurpa> Hi guys!
<knikhurpa> Which irc client are you guys using?
<guest> Weechat
<alkisg> knikhurpa: pidgin here
<knikhurpa> Can I ask an irc related noob question here?
<ducasse> knikhurpa: better to do so in #freenode
<knikhurpa> Okay! :)
<knikhurpa> join #freenode
<acosonic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/890476/how-to-search-skype-for-linux-alpha-chat-history
<HashNuke`> Hello everyone ~!
<grauzikas2> hello,
<grauzikas2> http://pastebin.com/V3uJjSfV
<grauzikas2> why this happens
<grauzikas2> os ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> you can
<cfhowlett> can not wget a website.  put the file address in there
<jink> You can wget a website just fine.  This should wget the index.html from that site.
<snowkrash> hi can someone help me with sshd
<itsgokul> wat
<itsgokul> ssh ?
<snowkrash> what does AuthenticationMethods "publickey,password" "publickey,keyboard-interactive"
<snowkrash> mean
<snowkrash> keyboard interactive
<itsgokul> ssh username@ipaddress
<snowkrash> yes but what exactly do the options mean
<snowkrash> from the sshd config
<snowkrash> i dont get the keyboard interactive part
<itsgokul> see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1556056/permission-denied-publickey-keyboard-interactive
<jink> man sshd_config
<ppf> itsgokul, jink: neither explains what keyboard-interactive means
<snowkrash> i read it but i dont understand it
<snowkrash> i understand the public key part
<ppf> snowkrash: with the password authentication method, the client will send a single password. how to ask the user for that password is up to  the client
<snowkrash> i want that the user has to have public key + password
<snowkrash> ppf, what does that mean :D
<ppf> with keyboard-interactive, the server is in control of this, and it may ask the client to request an arbitrary number of passwordy things from the user
<snowkrash> ah ok so its used for multiple passwords
<grauzikas2> it doesnt wgets also doesnt curl from that page
<grauzikas2> http://pastebin.com/fG8VhJ3j
<snowkrash> but why is not AuthenticationMethods "publickey,password" "password,keyboard-interactive"
<grauzikas2> may be some one can check may be from your side the problem is same?
<snowkrash> ppf, so keyboard interactive means just the second one is the password?
<ppf> no
<snowkrash> ppf, i think i understand it but can you maybe explain the actual line
<snowkrash> what means "publickey,password" "publickey,keyboard-interactive"
<snowkrash> in that order
<snowkrash> why is public key twice?
<ppf> that line lists the authentication methods your server allows. it'll try them one by one until one is successful or all of them fail
<ppf> the , chains methods together
<snowkrash> ok and why publickey, keyboard-interactive?
<snowkrash> why not password,keyboard-interactive?
<ppf> so "publickey,password" means the user has to complete first publickey, then password authentication
<snowkrash> ok
<snowkrash> and the second?
<ppf> so space means logical OR, comma means logical and
<ppf> the second means first complete password, then keyboard-interactive
<snowkrash> i dont understand the second public-key,keyboard-interactive
<ppf> in your first example it was password, not public key, but alright
<ppf> that one measn first complete publickey, then keyboard interactive authentication
<snowkrash> no the line looks like that ppf
<ejay> Hi, hello. How can I remove snap?
<snowkrash> AuthenticationMethods "publickey,password" "publickey,keyboard-interactive"
<snowkrash> there are both
<snowkrash> in one line
<snowkrash> is that wrong?
<ppf> no
<snowkrash> so its an OR?
<ejay> Is snap package called snapd?
<snowkrash> ppf public key & password OR publickey & keyboard interactive
<jink> AuthenticationMethods  ((publickey then password) OR (publickey then keyboard-interactive))
<snowkrash> ok
<ppf> yes
<snowkrash> i understand that
<snowkrash> but
<snowkrash> still n ot understand what keyboard-interactive does
<ppf> but it'll ask for the public key only once
<snowkrash> whats the difference between password and keyboard-interactive?
<jink> password is from /etc/password, keyboard-interactive is anything that takes keyboard input (like pam, ldap, ...)
<snowkrash> ah thanks
<snowkrash> now i understand
<snowkrash> so by default keyboard interactive is also the password
<snowkrash> but it can be configured to something else too
<jink> Yes.
<snowkrash> how to configure it?
<snowkrash> thanks guys
<ppf> it's not "the password"
<snowkrash> now i understand it better
<ppf> it uses bsdauth, pam or skey
<snowkrash> but those are not configured on this server there is only a key and password
<ppf> so most of the time it'll be pam
<snowkrash> should i get rid of it?
<ppf> and pam will usually be happy with you entering your password
<snowkrash> ok i see soe its pam
<snowkrash> just asking for a password
<snowkrash> is this a security risk? to use keyboard interactive?
<ppf> no
<snowkrash> so if i install ldap for example i can make it work with keyboard interactive too
<snowkrash> or i could setup pam
<snowkrash> and it will work too
<snowkrash> ok now i understand
<snowkrash> thanks ppf and jink
<snowkrash> but for my reasons i could also just use privatekey, password
<snowkrash> and it would work as well right?
<snowkrash> without the second part
<snowkrash> ppf, is that right or not?
<ppf> you need to go through pam to access ldap, but yes
<snowkrash> ok now i understand it better i guess
<snowkrash> but still i dont understand that line AuthenticationMethods "publickey,password" "publickey,keyboard-interactive"
<snowkrash> because the first part is not necessarry
<snowkrash> why is it
<ppf> because password != keyboard-interactive
<snowkrash> but in most cases it results in the same
<snowkrash> i understand its not the same
<snowkrash> the difference is ki sends the prompt
<snowkrash> from the host
<snowkrash> can i leave out the first part?
<ppf> in your case they appear to be, because of how you've configured keyboard-interactive authentication
<ppf> yes, of course
<jink> keyboard-interactive could read /etc/password, so in that case you can get rid of password.  Is that what you mean?
<snowkrash> yes
<snowkrash> ok now i understand it better
<snowkrash> thanks!
<KoreanLnk> Hi all! I I'm using Ubuntu 16.04  and I need to create a run once (on first boot after install) script
<ztane> is there a specific day on which 1204 support is dropped? first of april?
<KoreanLnk> I do have the script, but I don't know what I need to modify to make it run at first boot.
<snowkrash> do you recommend tripwire btw?
<ppf> ztane: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ztane> ppf: yes, I know, it says "april 2017"
<ztane> ppf: 10.04 was eoled on 30th day of april 2015 which is in all practical ways quite different from 1st of april 2015.
<snowkrash> ppf, is it a a good idea to use tripwire for additional security on modified files?
<ThisIsNotCle> What are some cool things i can do with ubuntu that i cant do with windows?
<ppf> ThisIsNotCle: install updates without rebooting
<ducasse> ThisIsNotCle: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<ikonia> ThisIsNotCle: have a look through https://help.ubuntu.com and see how others use ubuntu on a day to day basis
<ThisIsNotCle> hmm what doyou use it for?
<ikonia> ThisIsNotCle: bit off topic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ppf> i'm using it for computering
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<anonymous_> HWy
<anonymous_> *Hey
<flying_sausages> hello people, which board on the forum is appropriate for asking questions about shrinking RAID1 partitions?
<ikonia> flying_sausages: not really what this channel is for
<ikonia> message the forum admins if in doubt
<flying_sausages> alright, well, can anyone here help me with shrinking Raid1 partitions?
<ikonia> is there a file system on it ?
<finexbeer> is the pentiun p6100 good for programming
<finexbeer> ??
<ikonia> thats a cpu
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with programming
<ikonia> try ##hardware channel if you have hardware questions
<finexbeer> very??
<finexbeer> is the ram ryte
<ikonia> finexbeer: you've not said anything about ram
<thyriaen> lol
<flying_sausages> ikonia yeah I have 4 partitions on the raid1, there's /boot, /, /home and a swap
<flying_sausages> it's a dedicated server but I have access to a rescue system running some generic linux :)
<ikonia> flying_sausages: easiest way, break the mirror, repartition the broken mirror disk, copy the data across, boot from the re-partioned disk, repartition the first disk and then re-add to the mirror
<flying_sausages> ah yeah that sounds good, can you point me how to break the raid1 mirror?
<ikonia> man mdadm
<ikonia> (or read the mdadm help page)
<ikonia> if you have specific questions, just ask
<lotuspsychje> finexbeer: on older hardware you can use lubuntu or xubuntu and do some programming jobs if you want
<flying_sausages> how can I break the mirror with mdadm? do I have to --manage and --stop? --manage and --remove?
<flying_sausages> and why can this not just be done with mdadm --grow?
<finexbeer> is ubuntu mate fine??
<AtuM> flying_sausages: is this a retorical question :)
<ducasse> flying_sausages: http://serverfault.com/questions/320310/how-to-resize-raid1-array-with-mdadm
<snowkrash> ThisIsNotCle, ubuntu works compared to windows
<flying_sausages> ducasse literally the link I was looking at rn thanks ;)
<snowkrash> windows10 is really crapware
<lotuspsychje> finexbeer: ubuntu mate runs lightweight also, best way is to try installing
<flying_sausages> AtuM uhhh nope, no idea how to shrink the Raid1 partition
<AtuM> flying_sausages: resize and break are two different tasks.. which one do you want :)
<finexbeer> im olvredy usenig
<k1l_> finexbeer: its very fine
<AtuM> flying_sausages: oh.. you can't shrink it
<flying_sausages> AtuM basically I need to shrink md2 somehow
<flying_sausages> that is one solution to my problem
<ikonia> just mark the disk as failed
<ikonia> then remove it
<ikonia> you don't stop the array, as thats what you're running from
<finexbeer> ok thanks
<flying_sausages> the other solution would be to get rid of the raid1 over the two drives, use one of them with the way the data is there currently, and format the other one
<ducasse> flying_sausages: you've got a recent backup before you start this, right?
<flying_sausages> the system is a day old, there's not much to lose, all the data is backed up elsewhere
<AtuM> flying_sausages: make backup, nuke the current md2, make a smaller md2 .. restore..
<flying_sausages> ducasse does the process require wiping or is this a precaution?
<ducasse> flying_sausages: imho it would be fairly silly to start this without one, especially if it's not a process you are comfortable with
<flying_sausages> I do have a backup of whatever matters ducasse :)
<ducasse> flying_sausages: just checking ;)
<AtuM> flying_sausages: read the man pages for mdadm.. when you manage to shrink md2, you will have mastered it completely
<flying_sausages> then again I could just nuke the thing and not bother with this hahahahahaha
<flying_sausages> start from scratch
<AtuM> flying_sausages: start from scratch is faster :) .. if you want knowledge, make it happen without loosing data.. it's quite a challenge
<ikonia> it's not a challange
<ikonia> it's just what I said, split the mirror, repartition, boot from new layout, repairtion, add disk to mirror
<AtuM> ikonia: for a newbie it is..
<AtuM> ikonia: you must shrink partition/pv before repartitioning.. depends what runs on top of md2
<flying_sausages> md2 is my "/"
<ikonia> AtuM: no you don't
<ikonia> AtuM: as he's repartitioning
<ikonia> flying_sausages: so ?
<AtuM> ikonia: he's trying to shrink, not grow the md2
<ikonia> yes, I heard that
<ikonia> and ?
<flying_sausages> ok, say I simply want to break the raid1 mirror, how would I go about that specifically, what will I be left after, and how would I be able to boot from one of the disks? (Given I would be running rescue)
<flying_sausages> my entire system is on this Raid 1 that is
<ikonia> flying_sausages: breaking the mirror just means there will be two identical disks
<ikonia> so you will be left with two identical disks that no longer automatically update each other
<flying_sausages> ok, will they be mountable as is? like ext2/3/4?
<flying_sausages> this is the fdisk -l output http://pastebin.com/raw/rZwB6HzB
<ikonia> flying_sausages: they are just partitions, I'm not sure what you're asking here ?
<flying_sausages> ikonia I can't figure out if they're ext or exfat or ntfs or whatever
<ikonia> flying_sausages: they are whatever file system you put on them
<flying_sausages> hm :D
<ikonia> what are they currently mounted as
<flying_sausages> if only I knew
<ikonia> type "mount" and have a look
<ikonia> or look in the fstab
<flying_sausages>  ¨/dev/md1 on /boot type ext3 (rw,relatime,stripe=4,data=ordered)
<flying_sausages> ¨/dev/md2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<flying_sausages> ¨/dev/md3 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<flying_sausages> and md0 is swap
<flying_sausages> I see now
<flying_sausages> ikonia so you're saying that breaking the mirror will leave me with two identical hard disks, with the ext file systems like they are right now?
<flying_sausages> How will I be able to then boot into one of them? I'm assuming the mounts etc will change
<AtuM> flying_sausages: from the time you remove a drive from a mirror, your "surviving" disk will live on saving changes.. so it will not be an exact copy any more.. but in essence, you will have two partitons with almost exact data. in order to keep using the remaining disk, you should not break raid drive md2.. let it live with one disk. If you want to eliminate md2, you will have to change /etc/fstab, grub2, initrd..
<flying_sausages> AtuM so from the pair, I can remove one of the drives, and then be able to mount it? while the one that "stayed" will boot and function as it did before?
<flying_sausages> never ran raid before whatsoever so the more you dumb this down the better :p
<flying_sausages> thought the raid would instantly fuck shit up if I just remove one of the drives. like, raid just shouldn't be able to work if you have one drive, no?
<AtuM> flying_sausages: true.. in order to mount the removed drive, you will just mount it's partition
<flying_sausages> ok AtuM let's give this a try
<AtuM> if raid1 does not work with just one disk, what's the point in using it then?
<flying_sausages> hm
<flying_sausages> fair point :D
<flying_sausages> AtuM how do I remove one of the drives? just fail it?
<AtuM> the whole meaning of raid1 is to survive disk failure .. the disk should in effect be promptly replaced to avoid losing the remaining drive though
<AtuM> flying_sausages: if you just want to effect md2, you should remove one of the partitions defined for md2,.. not the whole disk, as this will break all of the raid1 volumes
<CrazyPenguin> can anybody please tell me how to remove Gnome DE completely?
<AtuM> though I don't think in your case there is a chance mdadm would except "whole disk" as a parameter anyway :)
<CrazyPenguin> I had installed Gnome DE on Xubuntu
<AtuM> CrazyPenguin: what's DE?
<CrazyPenguin> Desktop Environment
<AtuM> oh.. so now you have two DEs :)
<ducasse> CrazyPenguin: are you still messing about with installing and removing desktops?
<elias_a> Does anyone else have problems with Skype client login on Ubuntu? Worked like charm few hours ago and now I cannot login.
<CrazyPenguin> No. I am contented with Xubuntu
<AtuM> CrazyPenguin: start a movement to build [A-Z]buntu :)
<CrazyPenguin> ducasse, I am facing another problem.
<CrazyPenguin> I have Xubuntu 16.10 installed on my laptop. It stops responding completely sometimes.
<CrazyPenguin> I just started it. At the login screen it freezed.
<CrazyPenguin> I had to press the power button on my laptop to reset it.
<grumbel> Trying to install 16.10, but grub fails to install in both UEFI and BIOS mode, can't find an option in the bios to disable "Secure Boot" either
<CrazyPenguin> this has been annoying me a lot.
<jnoob22> grumbel what kind of box do you have?
<jnoob22> manufacturer
<goodtimer> Hi
<jnoob22> generally ive found if it has UEFI, there's got to be a secure boot or something like it somewhere.
<Wirehunter> grumbel, I think Ubuntu has uefi secureboot keys, I think that should work with SecureBoot enabled.
<grumbel> jnoob22: ASUS UEFI Bios, i7-2600k
<AtuM> grumbel: today I've reinstalled my ubuntu box to kubuntu.. I specifically remember I hade a choice to set a password to disable secure-boot..
<CrazyPenguin> Sometimes when I am doing some work like browsing or playing videos or some other thing, it freezes for no obvious reason.
<kkunji> I'm kind of off topic here, but why on earth is there not an easy way to get "$@" behavior in bash while piping to it?  Am I overlooking something super obvious?  E.g. file A contains arg1 arg2 "arg 3", cat A | ./script and ./script arg1 arg2 "arg 3" behave differently, pain to get the quoted text to stay together through the pipe, I can't seem to keep it together unless I keep the entire string as a single unit, otherwise it splits on all spaces, when using r
<CrazyPenguin> Nothing responds. keyboard, mouse, trackpad. nothing.
<goodtimer> Too long don't read
<grumbel> kkj: you need a file with \0 separation
<grumbel> kkj: find -print0 | xargs -0 ... that kind of stuff
<CrazyPenguin> Is this problem specific to 16.10/
<CrazyPenguin> ?
<CrazyPenguin> please help me.
<jnoob22> grumbel, is there not an Advanced screen? My wife has an Asus ... though she only uses it for Windows 10.
<grumbel> kkj: you can also separate by line ending with: while read a; do echo "$a"; done
<CrazyPenguin> Because of this reason, I am having to use Mint now.
<jnoob22> can someone tell me what use that UEFI serves anyways? Nothing but a nuisance.
<jnoob22> sigh .. rhetorical question. don't answer.
<grumbel> jnoob22: there is an Advanced Screen, but it doesn't have a Secure Boot option
<grumbel> jnoob22: as for UEFI, it's actually pretty nice, as OSs can write there boot sector into a FAT filesystem instead of MBR, GPT is also nice
<jnoob22> woopty freaking doo
<jnoob22> not a knock at you man ;-)
<jnoob22> for me, they've been nothing but a nuisance.
<CrazyPenguin> one more question. Does installing multiple DEs on Ubuntu slow it down?
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, no
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, if you're using many *at once*, then yeah ;-)
<CrazyPenguin> Does it take more time to boot up because of multiple DEs installed?
<grumbel> jnoob22: transition periods are always messy, but I don't mind getting rid of old MSDOS way of doing things
<AtuM> CrazyPenguin: no, but it sure can mess things up.. specialy if WM's collide and such
<ducasse> CrazyPenguin: for $deitys sake, you must have asked this ten times now
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, no it shouldn't.
<kkunji> grumbel: but to use those from inside the script means calling it recursively (seems bad..?), using it from outside means the user is handling these different behaviors manually (definitely bad), there is just one line, so separating by line endings means taking it as a single block (unless again we're depending on users to change their expected behavior and put new lines in the file but not in the normal call).
<CrazyPenguin> ok. Now, please guide me in removing Gnome DE completely.
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, installing them can introduce a lot of cruft into some level 5 startup init stuff
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, google?
<AtuM> CrazyPenguin: reinstall :D
<CrazyPenguin> Reinstall what?
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/767577/how-can-i-remove-gnome-desktop-environment-without-messing-unity-de-ubuntu-16
<FinalX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases notes Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS "precise" as EOL "April 2017", anyone know a specific date in april yet? I'm sticking with communicating april 1st with people now to sod off from it and upgrade.. but still nice to know if it's april 1st or 30th.. :)
<CrazyPenguin> jnoob22, thanks a lot.
<jnoob22> FinalX, getting off 12.04 has now become an urgency for you
<FinalX> jnoob22: that was not my question, I know that :p
<FinalX> (and it isn't really an urgency for me, I'll just turn off the old containers and the customers will have had half a year to switch)
<jnoob22> CrazyPenguin, here's what I did to find it: google:// "ubuntu 16.04 how to uninstall gnome"
<jnoob22> FinalX, not all observations are answers to your questions ;-)
<FinalX> customer support team is wondering how much time they can still squeeze out of it to give customers who were really lazy more time when they finally figured out we were serious about them having to upgrade
<jnoob22> FinalX, tell them 0
<FinalX> i did :p
<FinalX> but you know how things go :)
<CrazyPenguin> thanks a lot
<jnoob22> FinalX, heh I work in support so I get to give the straight dope. Usually ;-)
<FinalX> It's mostly of shared hosting customers still sticking to PHP 5.3, I have made jessie w/ 5.6, and xenial with 7.0 and sury's 7.1 available to them, but .. yeah.. customers.. not eager to get their hands dirty
<flying_sausages> AtuM do you by any chance know how to read SMART HDD reports?
<FinalX> (and most only start complaining / doing something the moment stuff breaks)
<jnoob22> FinalX, this can present an opportunity .. for a nice extra fee, I can upgrade your section ... Ubuntu *and* PHP ;-)
<flying_sausages> I'm looking into the drives I got, and trying to decipher how old they are
<FinalX> heh :)
<jnoob22> FinalX, don't tell them there will be downtime until you need to do it, then act like well you should have known that was going to happen ;-)
<FinalX> most support calls seem to be "YOU ARE FORCING THIS UPGRADE ON ME, *YOU* FIX IT" .. "Sir, that's not how things work."
<jnoob22> hosting service and support sucks. not enough money like enterprise software brings ... with a few more $$'s I can be a little nicer and more patient ;-)
<FinalX> yeah, that's what we're currently doing, but considering my experience, I want to give them an opportunity to cover their "oh shit" moment with a "ok you have two weeks left, go"
<elias_a> Never mind the skype question. Seems like skype is down big time: http://downdetector.com/status/skype
<jnoob22> heh heh
<FinalX> oh, we make millions without doing a lot :p
<FinalX> (and it's not our core business)
<jnoob22> that's a good thing
<AtuM> flying_sausages: I read them from my monitor ;)
<jnoob22> elias_a, my skypeforlinux seems to be working fine
<flying_sausages> AtuM :p can you tell me if you can tell what this means?
<flying_sausages> 9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   063   063   000    Old_age   Always       -       33123
<jnoob22> elias_a, maybe you're just in a blackhole atm.
<flying_sausages> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<elias_a> jnoob22: http://downdetector.com/status/skype
<AtuM> flying_sausages: could you pastebin the whole output?
<flying_sausages> yup, will do :)
<flying_sausages> cheers mate
<elias_a> jnoob22: Looks like it works as long you are logged in but logging in is not possible at the moment.
<jnoob22> ah gotcha
<FinalX> jnoob22: I revamped our webhosting environment with nginx frontend proxies to our Apache backends (inheritance since the 90's), which are not LXC containers with different versions of Debian and Ubuntu, each with their natively supported PHP/Apache/Python/Perl/etc. Customer can just pick the one they want from a control panel and the nginx will direct it to that container .. it's nice and easy for them and
<FinalX> keeping both kinds of customers happy.
<AtuM> Power_on_hours just means how long is the hdd spinning.. from the shop.. not from the boot or anything like that.. like an odometer
<elias_a> jnoob22: I'll test this with an Android client.
<jnoob22> sounds like a dns problem most likely. if it was truly authentication, I would get thrown out.
<FinalX> jnoob22: Customers are usually divided into two groups. The ones that want the latest and greatest, and those that don't want to upgrade because it involves having to rework their site
<jnoob22> FinalX, bah... humans.
<flying_sausages> AtuM http://pastebin.com/raw/SYVz2c27
<FinalX> I know, right? :P
<jnoob22> FinalX, I can't stand either of those two groups :-D
<flying_sausages> these are the two raid badboys
<grumbel> kkunji: Having 'a b "c d"' in a file is simply not the way you do things in shell, shell is all newline separated or \0 separated
<grumbel> kkunji: (some evil hackery with eval might be possible)
<jnoob22> FinalX, our equivalent at Alfresco are those who want support for stuff that won't be released officially for the next year and then the ones who stay on 2 major versions below supported versions.
<FinalX> heh, that was the tendency here, too
<jnoob22> FinalX, luckily most are in the middle.
<AtuM> flying_sausages: the disk had been spinning for 526 days.. this is excluding the time it has been shut-off
<jnoob22> FinalX, 2/3 of all cases we get are on stuff/features/customizations that are *not* supported. Joy. Fun.
<jnoob22> should never have gotten into support. it is truly a career killer.
<FinalX> we give ours full access to their own php.ini and all options in .htaccess, good luck to em :P and if they want extra software we usually install it. everything's centrally managed through puppet anyway
<jnoob22> that's not bad. at least you don't let them edit nginx or httpd conf files ;-) hopefully :-o
<kkunji> grumbel: It should be, but for some reason getting the args through $@ happily accepts 'a b' "c d" as arguments without pulling them apart, I'm looking for consistent behavior via piped and typed arguments.
<elias_a> jnoob22: Android Skype client logs in without problems. :O
<grumbel> kkunji: it's the users shell pulling them apart, not the script
<grumbel> kkunji: the program just sees argv=["a", "b", "c d"], it never sees the quotes
<kkunji> grumbel: agreed, but I need to either put them back together or butcher the other input (which seems silly).
<jnoob22> elias_a, hmm I will test my iphone... i kind of need skype on the iphone since I work from home and am not always near my laptop.
<elias_a> jnoob22: Seems they fixed it already.
<jnoob22> elias_a, yeah seems it works np.
<flying_s_> AtuM sorry not ZNCd here
<jnoob22> well, time for coffee.
<kkunji> grumbel: It's fine, just some parsing, but it's just surprising to me there wasn't something already in place for it.
<grumbel> kkunji: if you have a script in Python you can use 'shlex' to parse strings like the shell
<dannyLopez> Hi. o/
<CrazyPenguin> what could be the possible reason for random freezing of Xubuntu 16.10?
<CrazyPenguin> It is my primary OS.
<kkunji> grumbel: I'm trying to keep down my dependencies, BASH wrapping some C++, if I'm lucky I'll be able to write it as portably as possible.
<ducasse> CrazyPenguin: gpu driver, very likely
<CrazyPenguin> don't have any idea what it is. Could you please tell me how to rectify that?
<grumbel> kkunji: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26067249/bash-reading-quoted-escaped-arguments-correctly-from-a-string
<marketa> hello all, out o nowhere, i cannot get graphical acceleration on my laptop with OSS radeon driver
<ducasse> CrazyPenguin: what graphics hardware have you got?
<marketa> in Xorg.0.log, there's this: open /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory
<dannyLopez> In crontab the spaces are important? I mean /home/personal/New\ Folder or "/home/personal/New\ Folder"?
<CrazyPenguin> ducasse, how to find that out?
<ducasse> dannyLopez: spaces are important, yes
<ducasse> CrazyPenguin: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<marketa> what's the difference between xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-radeon, xserver-xorg-video-ati and all those three with "-hwe" at the end?
<dannyLopez> ducasse: The correct are "/home/personal/New\ Folder"?
<CrazyPenguin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<dannyLopez> Or /home/personal/New\ Folder ?
<ducasse> dannyLopez: either use quotes or escape with \ - not both
<CrazyPenguin> ducass, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<CrazyPenguin> ducasse, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)
<dannyLopez> I dont understan. :(
<ducasse> dannyLopez: if you use quotes, don't use the \
<similian> cheers fellow ubuntians
<rocky> hello folks!
<similian> does anyone know a light weight ids ( intrusion detection system )
<rocky> my pc is frizzing suddenly. is there any diagnose tool available for ubuntu?
<similian> snort seems to be huge and rkhunter maybe too light ?
<similian> is there a best of both?
<Kingsy> is it not possible to use a ubuntu minimal iso on a UEFI motherboard?
<lotuspsychje> similian: snort, rkhunter,clamav,lynis are interesting
<lotuspsychje> !security | similian
<ubottu> similian: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<wendico> hello how do i add the following repositorie: "Source is currently hosted at: https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall". I dont know how to compile source, does adding that repo will make the app installable with the apt-get install command? Thank you.
<Wirehunter> wendico, That's a Github repository, not an apt source.
<ducasse> CrazyPenguin: others seem to be having problems as well, can't find a definitive solution.
<Kingsy> its quite frustrating.
<Wirehunter> CrazyPenguin, lspci | grep 3D
<Kingsy> like, if I have a USB storage made by a mini.iso can I just copy a EFI folder from any other amd64 iso that supports EUFI ?
<Wirehunter> wendico, https://bitbucket.org/benjamin_dobell/heimdall/downloads/?tab=downloads
<Wirehunter> There you can find DEB packages to install in ubuntu.
<wendico> Wirehunter. Thank you, i was there but i dont know what should i donwload, im on ubuntu 14.04 up-to date. can you help me chosses what of that list i have to download? thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<ikevin> wendico, heimdall is availlable on ubuntu repo
<CrazyPenguin> ducasse, didn't get any result with that
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<kkunji> grumbel: I don't think those help, they make ./script arg1 arg2 handle quotes more powerfully in arg1 and arg2, but they don't do anything for echo "arg1 arg2...." | ./script  , where no matter what you basically have a single string sitting on /dev/stdin  There are various ways to grab it, read, cat, cat $@, but none of them parse it as it would be in the former case.  I'm not fully understanding what is going on with xargs there though, read will take from /
<Wirehunter> !package heimdall
<Pici> !info heimdall-flash
<ubottu> heimdall-flash (source: heimdall-flash): tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-2 (yakkety), package size 40 kB, installed size 114 kB
<ikevin> !info heimdall-flash-frontend
<ubottu> heimdall-flash-frontend (source: heimdall-flash): tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices - Qt GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-2 (yakkety), package size 70 kB, installed size 237 kB
<Wirehunter> wendico, so you can just do 'sudo apt install heimdall-flash-frontend
<wendico> LOL, thank you, i dont know why i havent try first thing sudo apt-get install heimdall. Thank you, got it
<Pici> wendico: the package name is not heimdall, its heimdall-flash and heimdall-flash-frontend
<wendico> Thank you very much everyone for the help. im in love with this channel... i wish android channel would be half as good as this one
<wendico> Pici, yes thank u, it tells u so i retyped the right option, got it installed, thank you.
<TheAmorphous> Should the ssh key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the host server be the same as the key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub on the client machine?
<mantise> if i have two HDD, one of them is windows with boot and windows loader. can i just remove the windows partitions and add the space to my current ubuntu install ? or it will break the boot menu and ubuntu wont start ?
<similian> lotuspsychje thanks for the info
<similian> snort seemed a bit heavy
<lotuspsychje> similian: no sweat
<snowkrash> is unity workspaces buggy?
<snowkrash> its mostly hangs when i try to drag some app or window
<ducasse> TheAmorphous: yes
<Wirehunter> mantise, Is it an uefi system?
<mantise> Wirehunter: think so but not sure tbh :p
<Kingsy> Ugh, just copying the EFI folder doesnt work
<mantise> i mean, if i want to remove my windows partitions and mbr, i need to reinstall ubuntu and remove all the partitions :s
<cdunklau> is there a way to get to a shell in the desktop installer?
<Wirehunter> Well, you would still need an partitien to store your efi files on anyway. It's the 250mb volume formatted with fat right?
<cdunklau> i've tried CTRL+ALT+F2 through F6, and it just gives me a blinking cursor, no prompt
<cdunklau> this is on 16.04
<mantise> Wirehunter: yes :)
<mantise> well i want to remove windows, and dont want the boot menu. i just want it to boot ubuntu when i turn on my pc
<mantise> Wirehunter: the one with (Windows Loader) right ? :p
<Kingsy> can anyone tell me how to mount or extract the contents of an .img file?
<cdunklau> Kingsy: what's "file whatever.img" tell you
<Wirehunter> mantise, Yeaeh. Maybe you can do something with this? https://wiki.debian.org/GrubEFIReinstall
<mantise> Wirehunter: its a 105 mb partition, boot able
<Kingsy> cdunklau: efi.img: DOS/MBR boot sector, code offset 0x3c+2, OEM-ID "mkfs.fat", sectors/cluster 4, root entries 512, sectors 4800 (volumes <=32 MB) , Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/FAT 4, sectors/track 32, heads 64, serial number 0x3bee1d19, unlabeled, FAT (12 bit)
<mantise> Wirehunter: thx i ll check it
<cdunklau> Kingsy: how'd you make or get this file?
<Wirehunter> mantise, you probably can just delete the windows partition. But you still need a /boot partition :P
<mantise> Wirehunter: so i still get the ugly boot menu ? :D i have a sabertooth Z77 motherboard
<Kingsy> cdunklau: I extracted it from a ubuntu minimal mini.iso   I am trying to add uefi support to a bootable usb
<mantise> but yes maybe :) could try just to remove the windows space, and add it to ext4
<Kingsy> according to this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1429030 <-- if I can extract the img contents to the root of the usb it works
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429030 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "netboot mini.iso doesn't support UEFI boot" [High,Triaged]
<mantise> Wirehunter: f.eks, if i want the space for pure videos ect. pictures and stuff. i have to make it for /home ?
<mantise> fx *
<ducasse> mantise: you don't need /boot, but on uefi you need /boot/efi
<cdunklau> Kingsy: don't you just need to dd it?
<Kingsy> ducasse: I am not sure.. kinda just going off the posts in that bug
<Kingsy> cdunklau: perhaps yeah, I am not sure how rto do that at the moment
<mantise> cdunklau: well i dont see any /boot/efi tho :
<ducasse> mantise: can you see /sys/firmware/efi ?
<mantise> ducasse: not that either :)
<mantise> acpi, dmi and memmap :) in that folder
<ducasse> mantise: then you are not booted/installed in uefi mode.
<Kingsy> cdunklau: how can I extract a .img with dd do you know?
<mantise> ducasse: i see. just seen the uefi settings at my bios menu
<ducasse> mantise: you can mount a disk with data anywhere you want, it doesn't need to be /home
<mantise> ducasse: so i tought it was efi
<thunderxwing> Hello?
<mantise> ducasse: i know :) i just mean if i download a lot of crap. movies, pictures, sounds ect. that "trash" should be located in my /home folder. so it would be wise to put all the "loose" space for /home
<thunderxwing> Is anyone here?
<thunderxwing> Hi BlueKaj
<mantise> ducasse: insted on in / root dir
<ducasse> mantise: you can mount the disk elsewhere, and have say ~/Music be a symlink pointing there
<mantise> of in *
<mantise> oh i see
<mantise> ducasse: with ln  ?
<cdunklau> Kingsy: hmm, it does seem like they actually mean extract, instead of "write the image to the USB disk"
<cdunklau> i'm not sure
<cdunklau> is there a way to get to a shell in the desktop installer?
<phos1> I am trying to setup a script to install blackfire for me automatically, how can i put in the srever ID / Token when the system prompts for them in the installation section? https://blackfire.io/docs/24-days/06-installation
<cdunklau> i've tried CTRL+ALT+F2 through F6, and it just gives me a blinking cursor, no prompt
<cdunklau> on 16.04
<ducasse> mantise: yep
<mantise> ducasse: ln -sf /path/to/file /path/to/symlink ?
<Kingsy> cdunklau: yeah. There has got to be a way
<ducasse> mantise: i wouldn't use -f, but manually move/remove target
<mantise> uhm gonna try it. ill just remove my windows partitions and see what happens. also removing the windows loader partition
<mantise> ducasse: thanks dude :)
<cdunklau> alternately, is there a way to see why ubiquity or partman isn't respecting the confirm things in my preseed file?
<DouglasK> byobu + BitVise are disagreeing... the status bar is one char longer than the terminal is wide, causing it to constantly scroll.  Image of issue and term settings are here:  http://imgur.com/a/0fRoC  ... Help?
<cdunklau> https://gist.github.com/cdunklau/4dd99e2af65bb1b7260852486661a529  preseed file, boot options, and the packer template i'm using
<PCatinean> hey guy
<PCatinean> is the last part of the id_rsa.pub where the username is specified important?
<cdunklau> the issue is that it doesn't seem to respect the partman confirm stuff.
<PCatinean> as if, if I use it from another system user it will not work?
<cdunklau> so it goes through the install, but then prompts me for what to do for partitioning
<cdunklau> err, it goes through the install config at least
<cdunklau> PCatinean: shouldn't matter
<cdunklau> it's informational
<PCatinean> cdunklau, strictly informational? and if I add this to github it should not make any difference
<cdunklau> PCatinean: github will use it for the name unless you specify
<cdunklau> otherwise yes
<cdunklau> PCatinean: the name of the key i mean, in the github UI
<PCatinean> sorry did nt get that
<cdunklau> PCatinean: add the key without specifying a name for it in github, you'll see what i mean
<cdunklau> PCatinean: all github cares about is the key
<DouglasK> I'm seeing an issue with byobu ... it's making the status bar one char wider than the terminal window, which causes havoc.  Ideas?  (Images of issue at http://imgur.com/a/0fRoC)
<Kingsy> hrm, can someone help me convert the mini.iso image to a UEFI bootable image?
<DouglasK> Kingsy, check out PenDriveLinux.com
<Menzador> Wait, Pendrivelinux' tools allow for UEFI bootable images now?
<Menzador> I didn't think they did
<Kingsy> DouglasK: sorry? I can write the iso to the stick, the question is about uefi
<Kingsy> oh
<Kingsy> what I mean is, the .iso I have does not have eufi support.. I want to add it.
<brunch875> Hi!  I put some photos in /usr/share/backgrounds but they do not seem to be loading on the backgroud rotation
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<brunch875> any ideas?
<xryuu> hello all!
<xryuu> I want to ask a couple of questions.
<Menzador> !Ask | xryuu
<ubottu> xryuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<userone> Hello
<xryuu> Budgie ubuntu takes a noticeable time booting up. Clean install(just installed it yesterday), HDD. Also after I log in desktop shows like after 15s~. Any way to speed them up?
<lotuspsychje> !budgie | xryuu
<ubottu> xryuu: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<xryuu> I'm asking here cause it's a flavour of Ubuntu but still ubuntu in the core
<xryuu> if i'm not mistaken though
<DouglasK> Anyone here have issues with byobu scrolling the status bar when ssh'd?
<Kingsy> ahh I got it
<yacc> Hi, is there some way to save the current display configuration and restore it later? (Background: I sometime use one of my displays with a different computer, hence it would be nice if my laptop knew that the display is gone. Switching the display on/off via the settings panel is kind of slow and bothersome).
<Menzador> xryuu: You can check in #ubuntu-budgie or on their Gitter.im chat
<Menzador> lotuspsychje: (I wrote that factoid and it needs and update, thanks for reminding me)
<xryuu> Menzador will do!
<xryuu> thank you
<wimpog> I've got PCI compliance scan failure for CVE-2016-2183. Here is the version of my system: http://pastebin.com/DkReaJe1 What can I do to resolve this reported failure?
<lotuspsychje> Menzador: np, pretty relevant trigger you made mate
<userone> xryuu have you tried a different hard drive?
<Melatonina> Hello. What's the rationale of not allowing non-privileged processes to bind to <1024 ports?
<Guest76844> I have a Laptop in dual boot kubunutu and Windows 10. i wish to create a virual machine that has its VDI in the windows partition. Is it possible ?
<scottjl> because ports < 1024 are reserved for known services.
<yacc> Tradition. Technically, listening on a port below 1024 was signalling that you are an official service
<Melatonina> yacc: thanks.
<Melatonina> scottjl: thanks
<scottjl> Melatonina: sort of the same with UID & GID's under 1024, they were typically reserved for system accounts/groups.
<scottjl> cat /etc/services if you want to see what services are typically running on what ports.
<Guest76844> I have a Laptop in dual boot Kubuntu and Windows 10. I wish to create a virual machine that has its VDI in the windows partition. Is it possible ?
<Menzador> Guest76844: Yes, simply remember to mount the Windows partition
<xplora1a> y
<Guest76844> Yes but I am unable to create a VDI in windows partiton.
<Menzador> Guest76844: (I would, however, recommend not storing it in an awful please like the root of your Windows partition, so I'd create a symlink someplace to your home folder...)
<Menzador> Guest76844: What error is it throwing?
<Guest76844> Menzador: how do you suggest I do that ?
<Guest76844> Could not create the medium storage unit '/media/beeta/B28CA59E8CA55D9B/VMs/Wai.vdi
<Guest76844> Followed by : VDI: cannot create image '/media/alpha/B28CA59E8CA55D9B/VMs/Wai.vdi' (VERR_WRITE_PROTECT).
<Menzador> Guest76844: Is your mount point read-only?
<Kingsy> Noooooo hehe it installed but not it wont boot
<Kingsy> when you are uwsing an EUFI system and it asks where to install the bootloader do I install it ot the MBR?
<Guest76844> I don't know that.
<Guest76844> Menzador: ^^
<Menzador> Kingsy: Where's your EFI system partition mounted to?
<Guest76844> BTW I tried chmod -R 777 /media/beeta/B28CA59E8CA55D9B
<Guest76844> Menzador:  /
<Menzador> Guest76844: That's a bad idea. UNIX permissions are not Windows permissions.
<garry_>  /join #fsftn
<Guest76844> I see. So is there any way Menzador.
<Kingsy> Menzador: /
<Kingsy> Menzador: I made two partitions, one "/boot" and one "/"
<Menzador> Guest76844: So what needs to happen is you need to remount as read-write: [ sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /media/beeta/<that long disk UUID>/ ]
<Menzador> Kingsy: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Guest76844> Menzador: Ok
<context> conjure-up supported here also? im trying to conjure-up kubernetes for 'localhost' but i get a python backtrace in response
<Kingsy> Menzador: how can I? I cant get access to the drive.. it wont boot at all
<Kingsy> its not a dual boot machine
<Kingsy> I am happy to reinstall, just not sure what to do differently
<BluesKaj> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Menzador> Kingsy: You don't need to do that, we just need to fix GRUB. Are you in a l
<context> also, after doing snap install conjure-up --classic, the conjure-up command still didnt exist, so i did apt install conjure-up
<Menzador> Kingsy: Are you in a Live image now?
<Guest76844> Menzador: http://pastebin.com/f1pCWaM2
<Kingsy> Menzador: umm no, 1 second let me see if I can try and get on. I am using the ubuntu minimal image you see
<Kingsy> Menzador: ok I have a root shell from the ubumntu minimal image.
<Kingsy> so I guess I am chroot on the usb
<Menzador> Kingsy: The mini.iso can't even boot in a UEFI environment.
<Menzador> Guest76844: Um, how about the output of [ sudo blkid ]?
<Guest76844> Menzador: Wait.
<Kingsy> Menzador: I changed the image slightly
<Guest76844> Menzador: Where is the blkid ? Is this the one /lib/cryptsetup/checks/blkid ?
<Menzador> Guest76844: [ sudo blkid ] is a command run in a terminal.
<Kingsy> Menzador: I added the efi dir from the efi.img which was included. Looks like it supports uefi but it didnt have it enabled by default
<Kingsy> Menzador: SO, now its installed I just need to try and get it to run
<Guest76844> Menzador: http://pastebin.com/B4GHMrQ6
<context> nm got it working
<Menzador> Kingsy: With that, you'd need to drop to a root shell, chroot into the target system, connect to the Internet, and pull in the correct packages.
<Kingsy> Menzador: pull the correct packages?
<Menzador> Guest76844: [ sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /dev/sda4 ]
<Menzador> Kingsy: Install them with apt
<Kingsy> Menzador: oh crap
<Menzador> Pull them into your system :)
<Kingsy> I need a EFI system partition don't I?
<Menzador> Kingsy: That's something you'll probably want a Live image for
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest76844> Menzador: thanks that worked.
<Menzador> Guest76844: Easier than typing out that giant UUID.
<Menzador> Guest76844: A more permanent solution would be to write it into /etc/fstab
<Kingsy> Menzador: still not sure I know what you mean about apt-get but I don't think I need to do that now if I make the proper partition for /boot
<Menzador> Kingsy: Creating an EFI system partition would be the first step, yes. Easy peas with GParted Live CD
<Menzador> Kingsy: First, it looks like you need an EFI system partition.
<Aurorasaura> What would you guys suggest for movies spread out on multiple hard drives of varying sizes? mhddfs or lvm?
<Menzador> (Ignore the apparent redundancy)
<OerHeks> Aurorasaura, use the one you like best :-) this is just ubuntu support
<Aurorasaura> I know lol. Just wondering what would be best as far as reliability
<Aurorasaura> Thank you though :) Ill poke around in a few other rooms.
<Aurorasaura> And sorry about that. is there another Ubuntu channel for non support related stuff?
<OerHeks> Aurorasaura, #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss, or use alis to search
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Aurorasaura> ty OerHeks
<l080> hi ppl
<Melatonina> I'm trying to forward the port 80 to 8080 in order to let Tomcat work on that port. I'm running Ubuntu on VMWare. I read I have to use something like "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080". From ifconfig I see that my main interface is called "ens33" instead of "eth0". I attempted to use that rule with both "ens33" and "eth0" as interface both Tomcat is still not accessible without indicating the :8080
<Melatonina> port explicitly. Does anybody have any suggestion?
<nacc> Melatonina: why would you use eth0 as the interface if that is not a defined interface?
<Melatonina> nacc: it was my first attempt. Then I checked and saw that the interface was called differently
<nacc> Melatonina: you may need to delete that rule if it's still present
<Melatonina> nacc: I removed that rule, added a new rule but the result is still the same
<nacc> Melatonina: ah ok
<craptalk> i disabled hibernation on my machine due to error on resuming from it, but what action does the system take when the battery is out? since i disabled the hibernation?
<craptalk> is it going to be sleep mode or direct shutdown?
<nacc> craptalk: you mean when the battery dies? i assume it depends on your ocnfiguration
<Melatonina> nacc: iptables now shows "REDIRECT   tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http redir ports 8080"
<craptalk> nacc: yes, where can i find it? i did not find it on tweaktool or something
<nacc> craptalk: power settings or something?
<nacc> Melatonina: https://www.systutorials.com/816/port-forwarding-using-iptables/ ?
<craptalk> thre is no such config on tweaktool and power options
<Melatonina> I fixed the thing, I had to add an OUTPUT rule: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<nacc> craptalk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195671/wont-hibernate-when-battery-critical seems to exist in dconf
<Dr_Coke> craptalk, lol, that is the best name man
<Melatonina> nacc: thanks. I fixed my main problem now. If I'll keep using this technology I'll read that link and maybe a book about the subject too. Thanks again!
<Kingsy> is it possible to complete the ubunut minimal installation WITH partition encryption WITHOUT a /boot partition
<ducasse> Kingsy: no.
<Kingsy> When you are doing it with EUFI you need to create a EFI parititon anyway, does this not replace the /boot partition or do you need both?
<Kingsy> sorry I am new to this EFI stuff
<Kingsy> if thats a stupid quesiton :)
<ducasse> Kingsy: you'll need both, the esp is /boot/efi
<akik> Kingsy: /boot/efi it's a separate partition
<Kingsy> ahj ok
<ducasse> Kingsy: many/most other distros mount the esp at /boot, though, but not ubuntu.
<Kingsy> Yeah for me they seem like they serve the same purpose?
<Kingsy> Whats the sdifference between the data stored on each?
<akik> Kingsy: /boot/efi file system is fat32
<akik> or fat16 i don't know exactly
<ducasse> Kingsy: the ubuntu way means kernels and initrd images are not stored on the esp
<ducasse> fat32
<Kingsy> Noooooo hehehe it didnt work again
<Kingsy> oh, maybe it did.... I see grub anyway :)
<EriC^^> Kingsy: the installer by default needs a separate /boot to work, later you can migrate /boot to the main partition and modify grub to decrypt it
<Kingsy> EriC^^: that wouild be super cool to figure out
<EriC^^> Kingsy: as for the efi partition, you can't do much about that, the bios needs to be able to read it to load the efi file, as far as i know
<Kingsy> never done anything like that before
<ducasse> no, encrypting the esp is not possible, unless you use the hw crypto stuff in modern disks.
<EriC^^> Kingsy: migrating /boot is easy, just copy the files somewhere, delete what's in /boot , unmount the /boot partition, comment out the line for mounting it in /etc/fstab , then copy the files back and edit /etc/default/grub and add a configuration line
<user01> hi can you successfully root samsung devices with heimdall on linux, or better to install wine and try to run odin?
<ducasse> user01: ask in ##android
<Menzador> Isn't it #android ?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: this is the configuration line GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<user01> ducasse, ok they more know about linux apps got it
<ducasse> Menzador: maybe you're right, not certain.
<EriC^^> Kingsy: then sudo update-grub and it's done, you'll have to enter the password twice though, once to decrypt it for grub to load its stuff, and the second time as usual, unless there's some hackery you can do to avoid the second one
<Menzador> ducasse: Yeah , #android is the official IRC home of AOSP
<alexandre> cadee
<alexandre> so bora
<akik> for luks you can have a keyfile which is used to open the encrypted partition
<ducasse> user01: looking at the list, you probably want #android-root
<bigode> Hello folks!
<bigode> Does Ubuntu install DVD have a hardware diagnostic tool?
<compdoc> just memtest86
<compdoc> which is helpful
<bigode> compdoc: to test memory then.
<compdoc> also, it has SMART
<compdoc> smartctl
<compdoc> to check your drive
<bigode> compdoc: because my comp is frizing from time to time. I suspect it is some hardware issue.
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | bigode check your logs
<ubottu> bigode check your logs: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<compdoc> bigode, could be ram, power supply, or hard drive. less likely, could be bad motherboard
<bigode> alright, thank you!
<compdoc> bigode. oh, be sure the fans are all running too
<OerHeks> sometimes you pc is just working hard, how do you tell it freeses?
<Kingsy> EriC^^: thanks, not sure I want to enter my password in twice tho
<Kingsy> so I might leave it
<elichai2> hi
<elichai2> i'm looking for an idea how to monitor reconnections on wifi
<Kingsy> EriC^^: what is weird, if I reboot my PC, it doesnt work, I get a blanks creen, but then if I turn it off and back on again I see grub
<Kingsy> what in the world
<elichai2> I thought maybe there's a way to make an alert or popup somehow when a specific word is inside dmesg
<idgarad> Question: With the Yakkety release there doesn't appear to be an iscsitarget package. What is the current toolset for iscsitarget management that I should be using?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: that *is* odd
<EriC^^> Kingsy: maybe it's not rebooting fully?
<Kingsy> EriC^^: its 100% rebooting fully, I can get the boot order popup from UEFI before it hangs
<Kingsy> Then I select EFI OS loader ... ubuntu... and it hangs
<Kingsy> off and on again and it loads straight into grub without the popup
<nacc> idgarad: iscsitarget was not for iscsi target management, it was for the kernel module (afaict), which is not needed any longer
<EriC^^> Kingsy: odd, how'd you get uefi to work with the mini installer btw?
<nacc> idgarad: managing iscsi targets is done via other tools, iscsiadm, tgtadm (if using a tgt server)
<blocky> is the version of firefox that was released today (52) going to be in repos in the next 24 hours?
<Kingsy> EriC^^: copied the contents of the efi.img into the iso root then extracted it to the Fat32 usb stick
<idgarad> k, rebuilding my ZFS iscsi sets for the backups and used to manage it by hand with the /etc/iet. So I should use iscsiadm to manage that now correct?
<ducasse> Kingsy: so if you turn it off and on it loads the default efi bootloader, if you reset it wants you to choose?
<nacc> idgarad: i don't know -- "ZFS iscsi sets" is not something I understand -- can you rephrase it?
<nacc> idgarad: i never used iscsitarget, i'm just trying to understand what you need
<ducasse> blocky: probably not.
<Kingsy> ducasse: no I am loading the popup manually so I can try and force it to boot to the right thing..
<Kingsy> doh. Now it doesnt boot at all, its just stuck on Ubuntu 16.10 .....
<Kingsy> hehe no luck
<Dead_> hi
<Dead_> when i run application the above dispear
<Dead_> then when i want to close it dispear how to get ret of this
<Dead_> when run firfox or mail the file edit dispear
<Dead_> any help
<nacc> Dead_: hit alt
<idgarad> export a lun for my zfs zvol in days past I just added my own Target iqn in /etc/iet/ietd.conf (which doesn't exist apparently in Yakkety) so I have no idea where to go with this release to configured my iscsi targets.
<Dead_> no no
<Dead_> i dont want it despair
<Dead_> how to fix this
<nacc> idgarad: sorry, i'm confused -- are you configing an iscsi server or connecting to an iscsi target?
<idgarad> server
<nacc> idgarad: ok, you want tgt for that
<Dead_> can sombody help me
<Dead_> i to fix the dispearing file edit
<Dead_> and the close
<ducasse> !patience | Dead_
<ubottu> Dead_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dead_> dont know how to ask this
<Kingsy> meh, it hangs on "Started WPA supplicant"
<idgarad> any solid links for tgt tutorials, never used that toolset.
<Dead_> sombody help me pleas
<lotuspsychje> !details | Dead_
<ubottu> Dead_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ouroumov> Dead_, in Firefox hit alt, then go to View -> Toolbars and check "Menu Bar"
<Kingsy> looks like its struggling to raise network interfaces
<calamari> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I am having a hardware issue that it looks to me might be caused by a commit I see in the 4.4 kernel tree. I would like to see if it goes away with Linux 4.2. Looking in the package repo, it seems like I'll have to go back to 14.04 to get a 4.2 kernel. Is there a high risk to my system if I try to install one?
<Dead_> dont work
<Dead_> dude very apllication it dispear
<Dead_>  i dont want it dispear like in windows
<Dead_> every*
<Pici> Dead_: "it"?
<OerHeks> Dead_, see ouroumov, it works.
<Dead_> ???
<Menzador> !Enter | Dead_
<ubottu> Dead_: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Dead_> sombody can tell me how to get ret of dispearing file edit and close ??
<Dead_> how to google this ??
<Dead_> dispearing file edit bugs your system
<Pici> Dead_: did you look at what ouroumov said to you?
<Kingsy> why would it be waiting? I don't have a ethernet plugged in...
<Dead_> what is ouroumov
<Menzador> Dead_: By "file edit", do you mean the global menu (the menus at the top of the window)?
<Dead_> yes
<Dead_> yes Menzador
<Kingsy> meh
<Kingsy> I'll change tit to allow-hotplug
<Dead_> it dispear in al aplicaiton i dont want it
<Kingsy> I guess that'll do it
<nacc> idgarad: it's unfortunately not greatly documented -- let me find what i've used
<Apachez> any hints on how to get a motd when the user login to ubuntu-desktop? that is similar to that onetime popup who describes which shortcut keys you got but I want my own message to the user
<nacc> idgarad: https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-setup-linux-iscsi-target-sanwith-tgt.html, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2016/03/iscsi-target-setup/comment-page-1/
<Menzador> Pici , OerHeks : they are talking about the global menu
<Menzador> ouroumov: ^
<Dead_> sombody can help me
<idgarad> perfect those will be sufficent, thank you nacc
<idgarad> o7
<Dead_> any help pleas
<Menzador> Dead_: Go to System Settings
<Dead_> yes
<Menzador> Dead_: Oops, my mistake. You don't need System Settings. Install Unity Tweak Tool
<Dead_> send link terminal
<Dead_> fast brother
<ducasse> !patience | Dead_
<ubottu> Dead_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dead_> i am new user of ubuntu before windwos 10
<Dead_> many problems with playing online fightcade in windows 10 know i using ubuntu no lag no bugs
<Menzador> Dead_: I'm getting mixed up. So the disappearing global menu is a feature, not a bug
<Dead_> yes a feature no bug
<Menzador> Dead_: Press the Alt key in the desired window.
<Dead_> i dont want it disappering
<Dead_> no thaht is not what i want
<Dead_> presing always alt it most stay like in windows
<Dead_> i dont want it disappering
<OerHeks> Dead_, that behaviour is called global menu, open systemsettings>appearance > behaviour> 'in the menubar' <> 'in the windows title bar'
<Dead_> thaht shit bugs the system dispearing global menu
<OerHeks> Dead_, ^^
<Menzador> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MediocreN> so... question
<MediocreN> everyone seen the ridiculous vault 7 info
<Dead_> thanks
<ouroumov> MediocreN, yes
<Dead_> thanks Menzador
<OerHeks> MediocreN, that is offtopic
<ducasse> MediocreN: offtopic here
<Dead_> gg
<MediocreN> where would it be on topic
<Dead_> damn looks so good
<ouroumov> MediocreN, it's too early to asses impact, but stay on top of updates in the coming days.
<Dead_> i have inttel system
<Dead_> how to update chipset is thaht happening automatic in apt-get update
<Dead_> ???
<KOF2000-DEAD> ??
<Pici> KOF2000-DEAD: I don't understand your question.
<KOF2000-DEAD> intel system me
<KOF2000-DEAD> processor intel
<KOF2000-DEAD> chipset how to update wil this happen automatic in apt get update
<Menzador> Pici: Intel microcode updates?
<Pici> KOF2000-DEAD: What is your native language, perhaps there is a better channel for you to ask in?
<MediocreN> ouroumov: ok, will do.
<Pici> Menzador: I'm tired of guessing.
<KOF2000-DEAD> english is good bro
<OerHeks> DeaDSouL, you don't update chipset with ubuntu updates. see the manual howto update your chipset
<MediocreN> just interested in discussing with people who arent clueless as my coworkers >.>
<OerHeks> oh he changed name
<Pici> KOF2000-DEAD: Not for us, its very tough to understand what you are asking.
<KOF2000-DEAD> easy to understand pici
<Bitnova> Hi, Ubuntu 16.04 kernel has not been updating to newer kernels, since i downgraded to 4.4.0.57 due to buggy updates in 4.4.0.59.  Can anyone tell me why i have not been receiving any auto-updates since the manual downgrade?
<KOF2000-DEAD> learn how to code honey
<Pici> KOF2000-DEAD: Excuse me?
<KOF2000-DEAD> learn how to understand the pc world
<KOF2000-DEAD> intel chipset how to update
<KOF2000-DEAD> easy to understand if you are l33t
<KOF2000-DEAD> niggah
<ducasse> aha.
<ducasse> buhbye!
<KOF2000-DEAD> how to update intel chipset
<Menzador> ducasse: (I said that in Markiplier's voice, I clearly need help)
<KOF2000-DEAD> thoes this happen in apt get update
<rsvp> New version to get internet speed from command line:  https://git.io/speed -- thanks all, PR welcome.
<Pici> KOF2000-DEAD: if there is an update availabe, it will get applied.
<Pici> !guidelines > KOF2000-DEAD
<ubottu> KOF2000-DEAD, please see my private message
<KOF2000-DEAD> thanks Pici
<Bitnova> hello anyone....?
<KOF2000-DEAD> Pici:  you are admin
<Menzador> !Anyone | Bitnova
<Bitnova> Ubuntu 16.04 kernel has not been updating to newer kernels, since i downgraded to 4.4.0.57 due to buggy updates in 4.4.0.59.  Can anyone tell me why i have not been receiving any auto-updates since the manual downgrade?
<KOF2000-DEAD> respect to ubuntu arcade fightstick works great in ubuntu
<KOF2000-DEAD> fightcade.com also some bugs when to install fightcade
<KOF2000-DEAD> from a sh script
<compdoc> 4.4.0-64-generic is current for me
<KOF2000-DEAD> in mint the apllication get installed well from the script
<KOF2000-DEAD> but in ubuntu it dont does what have to do
<Kingsy> EriC^^: looks lioke its not realted to rebooting that blank screen.. it happens when I dod sudo shutdown -h now
<Bitnova> thanks compdoc . do you know if you manually downgrade to a previous kernel - dont you get automatic updates again?
<KOF2000-DEAD> i have to go thanks for al the help
<KOF2000-DEAD> gg guys
<KOF2000-DEAD> i am happy with ubuntu
<KOF2000-DEAD> better then windows
<compdoc> Bitnova, no. you use a desktop? open the app and look at settings. Or look in the .conf file
<bigode> can I make a bootable flash drive from a desktop ubuntu version?
<Bitnova> compdoc, yes. ok
<MediocreN> oh yeah, bootable flash of what?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | bigode
<ubottu> bigode: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MediocreN> if your trying to make another ubuntu drive, just use startup disk creator
<Kingsy> bigode: dd will do it --> dd bs=4M if=iso.iso of=/dev/sdx status=progress && sync
<MediocreN> if your making a boot for a different OS it varies, but yeah DD is definitely a good one
<MediocreN> make sure you set bootable flags on it
<DouglasK> I'm seeing an issue with byobu ... it's making the status bar one char wider than the terminal window, which causes havoc.  Ideas?  (Images of issue at http://imgur.com/a/0fRoC)
<Bitnova> xenial used to update kernels automatically until a manual downgrade that i did a month ago because of buggy 4.4.0.59 kernel. Now im not getting auto updates of newer kernel 4.4.0.64. besides manually installing the newer kernel, how can i make it to auto update again?? can anyone help??
<nacc> Bitnova: if you install the metapackage (linux, iirc, or linux-image or linux-image-generic), it should just work
<adasdadasdasda> hi, guys how can i fix this - http://paste.debian.net/918620/ ?
<samsepiol> Does anybody have GoLang installed
<nacc> samsepiol: many people do
<samsepiol> Is it easy to install?
<OerHeks> adasdadasdasda, fix what exactly? and what linux version is this?
<adasdadasdasda> OerHeks: rsyslogd..
<nacc> samsepiol: typically, you dont' install a language, you install the interpreter of a language, or you install some golang using package
<nacc> !info golang xenial | sammy__
<ubottu> sammy__: golang (source: golang-defaults): Go programming language compiler - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<nacc> sammy__: sorry!
<ursinus> Having problems creating VPN connections in Ubuntu 16.04
<thinky> hello
<OerHeks> adasdadasdasda, yes i can read, but fix what? cron performed a session cleaning perfectly
<ursinus> Save button is disables
<thinky> easy question for you :p
<ursinus> *disables
<ursinus> *disabled
<thinky> how can i extract tar.gz file from "Download" location to " ~/.themes " location?
<ursinus> Also, the "Add VPN connection" is disables
<ursinus> *disabled
<nacc> thinky: tar zxCf ~/.themes Download/path/to/tar.gz
<thinky> thank u nacc
<ursinus> help?
<adasdadasdasda> OerHeks: but.. this communicated with action 17 normally Is it earns?
<ursinus> please?
<thinky> nacc:  Cannot open: No such file or directory
<toothe> what's a good amount of swap...?
<toothe> bad question, I know.
<salutandonio> hi
<nacc> thinky: do you not have a .themes directory? or maybe you didn't pass the path to the real tar.gz?
<thinky> i did nacc
<salutandonio> i'm having a resolution problem on lubuntu, when i reboot the machine the resolution is wrong. despite i select the right one, it is not remembered
<thinky> when i visit /home/user/ directory i cant see themes folder there
<ursinus> toothe: how much RAM do you have?
<nacc> thinky: are you logged in as that user?
<thinky> i am trying to install this theme : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/gnome-os-x-mac-gtk-theme-for-linux
<thinky> yes nacc
<nacc> thinky: please use a pastebin and show the exact command and output
<ducasse> toothe: the answer to that is 'nothing, a bit or a lot' :)
<ursinus> can anyone help me with my VPN issue? please...
<thinky> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24132034/
<OerHeks> adasdadasdasda, and what linux version ? the url http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2007 links to an old issue
<tuxer> Hello, hopefully this is the right place. Do anybody know when the new version of aMule (2.3.2) will be put into official repositories? The SVN version is experimental, full of bugs and crash tons of time. It should be changed with the more stable one.
<xiusfist> does wireshark work on ubuntu?
<ursinus> xiusfist: Yes
<knikhurpa> sumatrapdf
<xiusfist> ursinus: cool
<knikhurpa> [sorry! accidentally typed]
<OerHeks> tuxer, haha ubuntu got 2.4.0
<OerHeks> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 1526 kB, installed size 4888 kB
<tuxer> Oer, 2.4.0 is SVN experimental
<ursinus> Guys... I'm not able to create VPN connections on my ubuntu 16.04... Save button is always disabled...
<tuxer> 2.3.2 is the stable with all bugs on SVN fixed
<ursinus> Any resolution or fix?
<ducasse> !info amule xenial
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1559 kB, installed size 4980 kB
<Bitnova> nacc, it seems like this command: sudo apt-get install linux-generic has detected the latest kernel etc.   So i must run only that to update? not sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic?
<ducasse> tuxer: file a bug against the package and explain that
<OerHeks> tuxer, oh my bad, zesty got it already
<OerHeks> !info amule zesty
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.2-1build2 (zesty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 4833 kB
<tuxer> ducasse just check their official forums, all bugs are reported and are the same for all peoples, Developers already stated that those bugs are fixed in 2.3.2
<ursinus> ** Message: Cannot save connection due to error: Editor initializing...
<ursinus> ** Message: Cannot save connection due to error: Invalid setting VPN: remote
<ursinus> ** Message: Cannot save connection due to error: Editor initializing...
<ursinus> ** Message: Cannot save connection due to error: Invalid setting VPN: gateway
<ursinus> ** Message: Cannot save connection due to error: Editor initializing...
<ducasse> tuxer: explain that to the maintainers, not to me. they can fix it, i can't.
<tuxer> how can i contact them?
<nacc> Bitnova: that metapackage will track the latest from there
<ducasse> !bug | tuxer
<ubottu> tuxer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bitnova> nacc, so only linux-generic is needed
<nacc> thinky: `ls -ahl ~/.themes`
<Bitnova> thanks nacc
<nacc> Bitnova: i think so?
<tuxer> well, but i'm not asking for bug support. I already reported the bugs to original amule developers.
<nacc> tuxer: amule developers != packagers
<thinky> ls: cannot access '/home/m/.themes': No such file or directory
<nacc> tuxer: at least, not necessarily
<nacc> thinky: that's your problem, it does not exist, as i asked if it did earlier
<nacc> thinky: tar will not create the extraction directory
<thinky> i see
<nacc> thinky: and themes != .themese
<thinky> should i create manually ?
<ducasse> tuxer: but you want it fixed in ubuntu, right? then you need to take it up with the ubuntu maintainers by filing a bug.
<nacc> thinky: yes
<tuxer> i know, and i already said, they have fixed all bugs from SVN version (the actual one on ubuntu repos), in the newer one (2.3.2)
<thinky> ok thanks
<meljksa> when i drag and drop processing-3.3 from my home drive to my sd card, it says error copying "ja"
<meljksa> and a bunch of other ones too
<meljksa> and i had to skip all of them
<ducasse> tuxer: since zesty already has it, it should be trivial.
<meljksa> so its missing files
<meljksa> im on trusty btw
<tuxer> only zesty?
<nacc> !latest | tuxer
<ubottu> tuxer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> tuxer: have you filed a bug with ubuntu?
<ducasse> tuxer: yes
<meljksa> please help
<tuxer> no nacc, i'm not asking for any bug support.
<tuxer> 2.3.2 is not only the latest, but the more stable
<ducasse> tuxer: then what do you want?
<tuxer> svn is experimental
<nacc> tuxer: what are you talking about
<nacc> tuxer: bugs are how you ask for package updates
<nacc> tuxer: this is the support channel, not for asking aobut package updates
<lotuspsychje> meljksa: does your sd have space enough left?
<tuxer> ok then i will contact bug support
<tuxer> i came here because i don't know how it works
<thinky> another question is
<nacc> !bug | tuxer
<ubottu> tuxer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<thinky> when i do "sudo apt-update" it updates very very slowly with byte speed :S
<thinky> my connection is quiet good i wonder why it downloads updates very slow
<thinky> any idea please?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: when did it started going slow?
<thinky> lotuspsychje:  for a week
<nacc> thinky: are you using a bad mirror?
<thinky> or so
<thinky> i am using same location nacc
<thinky> never had this problem before
<lotuspsychje> thinky: you could try changing mirror, or ask about your country in #ubuntu-mirrors
<thinky> 288kb  downloading with 3.215B/s 2min51s
<bigode> I did download Ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso to use with UNetbooting app in a Mac in order to create a bootable disk for pc, but when I click Ok, the process just won't start. Did it happen to someone already?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: sometimes happens that mirrors of some country are lagging/have problems
<thinky> changing mirror in update manager?
<thinky> software updater i mean
<thinky> even it is very slow :S
<OerHeks> thinky, maybe your mirror is beiing updated, try again in a few minutes?
<thinky> OerHeks:  i am trying every day
<cuckoo> hey i am having problem in ipconfig for xp in virtualbox
<thinky> it is same
<thinky> for about a week or so
<cuckoo> ipconfig is not showing anything :(
<quadHelix> Ubuntu 14.04LTS Server.  I am trying to disable the arcfour cipher in ssh for PCI Compliance.  I have googled and gone through many articles, both ssh_config and sshd_config do not reference "arcfour".  Could anybody point me in the right direction?  Do I have to compile from source or something?
<lotuspsychje> quadHelix: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know more of it?
<ducasse> cuckoo: you are having problems with xp in virtualbox?
<quadHelix> lotuspshcyje, thanks did not know that room existed :)
<cuckoo> yes
<ducasse> cuckoo: ask in ##windows
<bigode> I think the big mess here which is not working is because I am trying to create a bootable flash drive for pc in a Mac.
<quadHelix> psst ifconfig :)
<cuckoo> ducasse, actually i am using host only adapter vboxneto but when i am doing ipconfig no ip is shwinh in xpterminal
<OerHeks> thinky, and what mirror exactly ? can you paste the update output to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<lotuspsychje> quadHelix: there is also an #openssh channel if that fits your needs
<quadHelix> lotuspsychje, thanks a ton, ill wander over there.
<thinky> weirdly it got faster now
<thinky> interesting
<ArtGravity> Anyone know if there is a channel where the Ubuntu LibreOffice Team can be found?
<thinky> see how slow it is when downloading : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24132106/
<thinky> still slow
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: are you looking for #libreoffice channel?
<ArtGravity> But specifically for Ubuntu
<ArtGravity> aka the people who handle the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice
<ArtGravity> SI switched to the PPA to get newer LibreOffice and that has been great, but it has lead to warnings in the output of apt-get upgrade
<ArtGravity> W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package libreoffice-l10n
<ArtGravity> I get about 20 lines of that every time I 'apt-get upgrade' now
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | ArtGravity
<ubottu> ArtGravity: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ArtGravity> Followed by "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<OerHeks> ArtGravity, if you used https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases, contact the team by mail.
<OerHeks> ppa's are not supported here :-(
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: are you not happy with current version of libreoffice that comes by default in ubuntu?
<ArtGravity> lotuspsychje: I run 14.04 LTS, so no, LibreOffice 4 is a bit out of date.
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: try ubuntu 16.04 perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: its very recommended to use package versions for specific ubuntu version
<ArtGravity> I may, but it isn't a simple move in a production environment
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: i understand, perhaps backports?
<lotuspsychje> !backport | ArtGravity
<ubottu> ArtGravity: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ArtGravity> lotuspsychje: good suggestion
<quadHelix> there is a .deb package for libre office...  just saying
<lotuspsychje> quadHelix: newer package versions might conflict with older ubuntu
<OerHeks> quadHelix, sure, tons of .deb packages, but we don't support all packages outside our repos.
<beeray> hello, I have some prob on my ubuntu 16.04. I am connected to the internet thru wlan0, and I and setting up a bridge on openvswitch whiich I want to add the eth0 to. but eth0 is not showing any IP and dhclient is not working with it. After checking the route -n I see that the route is using wlan0 instead of eth0 and the new bridge I created on openvswitch. Please I need a hand
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: another suggestion we have, might be the snapd way installing libreoffice snap
<ArtGravity> I'm not too excited about snapd
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: in some cases could be usefull
<beeray> hello, I have some prob on my ubuntu 16.04. I am connected to the internet thru wlan0, and I and setting up a bridge on openvswitch whiich I want to add the eth0 to. but eth0 is not showing any IP and dhclient is not working with it. After checking the route -n I see that the route is using wlan0 instead of eth0 and the new bridge I created on openvswitch. Please I need a hand
<ArtGravity> It looks like there is no libreoffice 5.x in trusty-backports, so the PPA is the way. I would just like to clear up the warnings even though they don't actually hurt anything.
<ducasse> !patience | beeray
<ubottu> beeray: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ArtGravity> I may just have to see if I can find the PPA team by email.
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: ppa is always risky mate, could scramble your system
<ArtGravity> I've been using PPAs for 9 years without any incident that I couldn't resolve.
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: just checked the snap libreoffice, gives us version 5.3.0.3
<lotuspsychje> ArtGravity: you can use ppa's if you like mate, its your system
<lotuspsychje> beeray: perhaps while you wait, ##networking can do something for you?
<maarhart`> how to install the boost libraries?
<maarhart`> I get: checking for boostlib >= 1.46... configure: We could not detect the boost libraries (version 1.46 or higher). If you have a staged boost library (still not installed) please specify $BOOST_ROOT in your environment and do not give a PATH to --with-boost option.
<beeray> ok
<scottjl> maarhart`: apt install libboost-all-dev will install the whole deall
<maarhart`> scottjl: yes, I did that but no luck
<scottjl> maarhart`: did you set boost_root then? or use --with-boost=<path>?
<maarhart`> scottjl: what would that path be like?
<scottjl> maybe something in /var/lib/boost? i'd look in /var/lib first.
<scottjl> err /usr/lib
<maarhart`> scottjl: not there
<scottjl> /usr/local/lib?
<scottjl> are there any docs in /usr/share/doc/boost*?
<scottjl> grep boost /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<maarhart`> nope
<maarhart`> nothing
<scottjl> ls /usr/lib/libboost*.so
<maarhart`> but I see for instance libboost_math_c99.so.1.55.0 in /usr/local/lib
<scottjl> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost*
<maarhart`> no such file
<wenxs> Hey, is there any tool to check the integrity of a remote file? I transferred a 16GB file using rsync and I'd like to know if the local and remote are identical
<scottjl> /usr/share/boost-build ?
<maarhart`> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libboost* --> many .so and .a files
<scottjl> wenxs: man md5sum
<wenxs> thanks scottjl
<scottjl> maarhart`: then that is where the libs are
<scottjl> try setting that as BOOST_ROOT or --with-boost=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<maarhart`> scottjl: tried the latter one, but nothing
<maarhart`> same error
<viviana_> hi
<scottjl> no idea. might want to try the official libboost site and look at their docs. i'm not familiar with libboost
<maarhart`> okay, there is /usr/share/boost-build
<scottjl> try that then
<CrazyTux> hello, of late I am having some serious problem with Xubuntu 16.10 installed on my new laptop.
<maarhart`> scottjl: nothing.
<ducasse> maarhart`: or use dpkg -L to list the files of the package(s)
<viviana_> @CrazyTux what is the problem?
<CrazyTux> At login screen the cursor stops responding
<CrazyTux> sometimes the OS freezes for no obvious reason
<scottjl> maarhart`: maybe try google: ubuntu <software-you-are-building> libboost  and see if anyone else has that error.
<scottjl> or ubuntu configure <software you are building> libboost
<viviana_> CrazyTux: What is the model of your laptop?
<CrazyTux> I raised this query multiple times on this channel. Waiting for the solution
<CrazyTux> Asus X series.
<maarhart`> ducasse: /.;/usr;/usr/share;/usr/share/doc;/usr/share/doc/libboost1.58-all-dev;/usr/share/doc/libboost1.58-all-dev/copyright;/usr/share/doc/libboost1.58-all-dev/changelog.Debian.gz
<maarhart`>  
<CrazyTux> it runs on core i3 cpu
<maarhart`> scottjl: yes I tried that
<scottjl> libboost seems to install a lot all over the place.
<CrazyTux> has four gbs of ram.
<maarhart`> I'm trying to build mpd
<ducasse> maarhart`: then look at the other boost packages
<ducasse> maarhart`: why build mpd? it's in the repos.
<maarhart`> ducasse: there's so many
<maarhart`> ducasse: I changed one line of code
<scottjl> maarhart`: they have #mpd ask there maybe?
<scottjl> sorry #mod-dev
<CrazyTux> this problem is not there in Mint which I have installed on the same laptop in multi boot setup.
<scottjl> #mpd-dev (damn fingers)
<maarhart`> okay, that means waiting, but thanks
<CrazyTux> But, I like to use Xubuntu.
<scottjl> well i'm out of ideas. sorry
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: have you tested LTS?
<CrazyTux> I needed some packages that are latest and are available in 16.10
<CrazyTux> hence, I installed it.
<maarhart2> thanks anyway scottjl
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: i understand, but does it work on 16.04?
<CrazyTux> does it mean LTS is more stable than this
<CrazyTux> yes. Before this I had LTS installed on the same laptop.
<scottjl> maarhart2: i found your issue on github
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: in most cases LTS is more stable, but that doesnt mean it cant be solved on 16.10
<scottjl> try apt-get install libboost1.48-all-dev
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: you might consider a bug?
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> what is the solution.
<nacc> scottjl: 12.04 ?
<scottjl> sent you link.
<maarhart2> thanks scottjl
<scottjl> np. good luck
<CrazyTux> suppose I am working and suddently it freezes, all my data will be lost. I won't be able to save anything, because the only way out of that situation is pressing the power button on my laptop.
<scottjl> CrazyTux: have you ever used windows? ;-)
<CrazyTux> that is a very serious issu. That pushed me to use Mint.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: if its working on LTS,why not stick to it?.
<CrazyTux> yes. Was using Windows before.
<CrazyTux> that is another long story.
<MediocreN> CrazyTux: the OS freezing
<MediocreN> im going to assume its on 16.04
<MediocreN> and happens during video playback?
<MediocreN> because its a pretty common issue
<lotuspsychje> MediocreN: he's on 16.10
<MediocreN> oh
<MediocreN> well if its still happening when chrome is playing video its probably the same bug
<CrazyTux> yes sometimes during video playback, sometimes during browsing. And also during login.
<CrazyTux> During LOGIN. What could be the problem
<wenxs> 5 minutes later, the md5sum finished. yay!
<scottjl> wenxs: did they match?
<wenxs> yup!
<maarhart2> scottjl: didn't work
<scottjl> maarhart2: :-( i got nothing left. sorry
<anonymous> #nullbyte
<wenxs> Any program to run a command at a specified time?
<wenxs> (let's say I want to transfer a big file at night while I sleep)
<scottjl> wenxs: man at
<scottjl> wenxs: man cron
<wenxs> I know cron, but I meant something more simple that adding a cron job
<scottjl> man at
<wenxs> mmm there's no man page
<scottjl> man at   - no page?
<scottjl> strange
<wenxs> (let me install it)
<wenxs> I guess it's not installed by default on Ubuntu
<Pici> Its only part of the server image.
<scottjl> oh
<scottjl> lol
<scottjl> i haven't used desktop in a while
<Pici> Me either
<wenxs> Nice :)
<scottjl> weird it isn't installed in desktop, but i guess i can understand why
<scottjl> save those few k of disk space!
<wenxs> i'll write a script to ask scottjl everytime I need a software to do simple tasks using a description
<OerHeks> !info gnome-schedule
<ubottu> Package gnome-schedule does not exist in yakkety
<w9qbj> Desktop, no.  I spread it out all over the floor, more space
<scottjl> wenxs: tip, man -k <keyword> will search for man pages with a keyword. apt-cache search <keyword> look for packages with keyword. might be useful.
<wenxs> thanks
<ducasse> or 'apropos'
<scottjl> you're welcome
<wenxs> I usually use the apt-cache search option
<scottjl> man -k is less keystrokes ;-)
<wenxs> I type that automatically
<wenxs> it's like "apt install" instead of "apt-get install"
<wenxs> i can't avoid typing the "-get"...
<geekb4ck_> having trouble getting socat to play nice.  i need to write a string to a unixsocket and get the response back.  I'm trying to use "echo help |socat - UNIX-CONNECT:/app/daemon.sock" but im not getting anything back.  the man page is rather 'complex'.
<PanicAtTheKernel> Hey, if I run do-release-upgrade from 15.10 why don't I see 16.04 ?
<PanicAtTheKernel> It tells me no new release is found
<nacc> !eolupgrade | PanicAtTheKernel
<ubottu> PanicAtTheKernel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc: Oh fun fun
<PanicAtTheKernel> Thanks
<ducasse> PanicAtTheKernel: you need to set 'upgrade to any new version' in software & updates
<PanicAtTheKernel> ducasse: I thought I did
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: next time, keep your system up to date :)
<PanicAtTheKernel> nacc: Stupid php7 changes broke stuff
<PanicAtTheKernel> So I restored to 15.10 again
<PanicAtTheKernel> And now it's too late :PP
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: <cough> I was the one that did the php7 migration :)
<PanicAtTheKernel> -_-
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: if you would like to clarify what broke, I am happy to help shepherd fixes in
<PanicAtTheKernel> I think it was just all kinda of depreciations
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: so you had some local PHP code that was php5 dependent?
<PanicAtTheKernel> Yeah
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: ah well, not much we can do about that. php5 is still supported on 14.04 for another few years
<PanicAtTheKernel> I'm gonna upgrade again now
<PanicAtTheKernel> And deal with the changes that need to be made
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: and plenty of people use ondrej's PPA it seems
<PanicAtTheKernel> And maybe commit suicide
<nacc> PanicAtTheKernel: probably for the best anyways :)
<nacc> well, except that last bit
<PanicAtTheKernel> Lol
<PanicAtTheKernel> Upgrading now
 * PanicAtTheKernel crosses fingers
<sh4de> hello
<PanicAtTheKernel> I hope the server boots after
<PanicAtTheKernel> I don't wanna drive to the datacenter :P
<sh4de> PROTON
<scottjl> electron
<ducasse> neutron!
<PanicAtTheKernel> tron
<Herbalist> good evening
<scottjl> good afternoon
<Herbalist> is Ubuntu safe against CIA hacking ?
<nacc> !ot | Herbalist
<ubottu> Herbalist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> The CIA uses ubuntu :-)
<scottjl> lol
<scottjl> yes, but only if you wrap your computer in aluminum foil.
<Herbalist> nacc .. it is related, as mentioned in this article: Apple, Samsung, Microsoft: WikiLeaks blows lid on scale of CIA’s hacking arsenal   ---   https://www.rt.com/news/379757-your-whole-life-is-hacked/
<nacc> Herbalist: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<OerHeks> Herbalist, join #vault7 for that
<PanicAtTheKernel> scottjl: Lol
<nacc> Herbalist: not the something I read in the news channel
<maarhart2> scottjl: I was banned from #mpd after complaining about the arrogance of one of their members...
<Herbalist> it's today's news
<maarhart2> in any case, they didn't want to help me
<scottjl> maarhart2: ouch
<nacc> maarhart2: have a better attitude and you will get better help
<ducasse> Herbalist: we do support here
<Herbalist> "WikiLeaks also alleges that the CIA has developed advanced, multi-platform malware attack and control systems that cover Windows and Mac OS X but also mixed source platforms like Solaris and open source platforms like Linux. Wikileaks names these specific ‘zero days’ as the EDB's ‘HIVE,’ ‘Cutthroat’ and ‘Swindle’ tools."
<nacc> Herbalist: again, offtopic
<Herbalist> i just want to know
<nacc> Herbalist: please take it elsewhere
<themagmaforce> is there any easy to use backup tool where i can save a selected number of folders to a samba folder, and then retreive as needed? being able to go back in time is a plus, but biggest problem i find is to do partial restores and backups as my pc has a limited space and i don't use all the data at the same time
<OerHeks> Herbalist, stop that please. thanks.
<DJones> Herbalist: Is it an Ubuntu support issue? No, please stop
<maarhart2> scottjl: believe me, I had a good attitude
<maarhart2> I mean, nacc
<scottjl> maarhart2: that was nacc, not me.
<nacc> maarhart2: complaining about arrogance for a group of people trying to help you doesn't seem great
<OerHeks> maarhart2, don't complain here, we do nothing about that.
<DJones> Herbalist: Its offtopic, so thats enough of that
<Herbalist> any Ubuntu security expert plz .. which zero days are found on Ubuntu ?
<maarhart2> nacc: the thing is that they were not trying to help at all
<scottjl> Herbalist: does your mom know you're on the internet again?
<Herbalist> scott.. iggied
<nacc> scottjl: please don't encourage them
<OerHeks> Herbalist, go wild on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<Herbalist> ty oerheks
<nacc> maarhart2: consider, that afaict, you're not paying for support from anyone; even here, it's all volunteers. So you need to have a better than normal attitude (imo) to get help.
<maarhart2> nacc: yes, I agree and understand
<maarhart2> it's just that I don't get it when they make you want to feel as an inferior human being with a basic question, and that they don't have time for that.
<Herbalist> thanks, but that page only contains a text box, and does not answer my question
<Herbalist> maarhart2.. perhaps they are under stress
<maarhart2> Herbalist: could be
<bigbadman> hi
<bigbadman> hi i want to download the docs here all in one go http://doc.sagemath.org/pdf/en/
<ducasse> !security | Herbalist
<ubottu> Herbalist: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<nacc> maarhart2: as OerHeks said, we can't really help with that -- but the thing is, i think you have to be the more patient one. That's just my experience
<Herbalist> they help a lot of ppl with simple questions
<bigbadman> do I have to use some file sharing or something nacc to downlaod all the links in that site?
<maarhart2> in any case, following my previous question, do I need to run /autogen.sh in order to configure?
<maarhart2> thanks nacc
<bigbadman> is there a download the sage documenetation link anywhere, will it work, ?
<nacc> bigbadman: please don't ping random users
<bigbadman> anyone knows
<Herbalist> ty ducasse
<bigbadman> nacc: no I do know you
<bigbadman> but I changed my nick over time
<nacc> bigbadman: also this seems rather offtopi for the ubuntu support channel
<bigbadman> nacc ok, can you guide me to the appropriate channel?
<nacc> bigbadman: ask the sage folks?
<nacc> !alis | bigbadman
<ubottu> bigbadman: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bigbadman> no one is ther eon their chanenl
<nacc> that's not exactly our problem
<scottjl> ouch
<Pici> bigbadman: you got an answer in #python
<bigbadman> I know nacc , but some other more generic  channel for internet download,etc doubts, is there any?
<nacc> bigbadman: use alis, as I just directed at you
<Menzador> Hello! I just upgraded my Lenovo Thinkpad R500 to Ubuntu 16.10 and now the built-in keyboard won't work. I've already tried a few suggestions, such as adjusting auto-suspend and screwing around with /etc/default/grub , but nothing seems to work...
<nacc> Menzador: does it work at grub?
<nacc> Menzador: it's pretty rare for a keyboard to not work, imo
<Menzador> nacc: Yes, the keyboard works at the GRUB menu, and I can edit stuff there
<gabrielAtheos> Hey all! I am trying to write a script that requires sudo privileges at the beginning, but at the end of the script, I need to be running commands as the regular user. How can I return to running commands as the user?
<nacc> gabrielAtheos: huh? use sudo for the commands that need it and don't for those that don't?
<maarhart2> scottjl: do you have any clues about this autogen question?
<scottjl> what question?
<nacc> Menzador: do you have an external keyboard you can use? does `dmesg` give any hints?
<maarhart2> if not, please suggest me a better channel for asking this
<nacc> maarhart2: you typically have to run autogen.sh if a tarball does not ship a generated configure script
<ducasse> maarhart2: building software from source is actually outside what is supported here, try ##linux
<Menzador> nacc: USB input devices don't work either, I have a Logitech MK360 USB wireless keyboard/mouse combo
<maarhart2> ducasse: thanks
<nacc> maarhart2: but what ducasse said
<scottjl> i think i missed a question somewhere.
<nacc> Menzador: strange; did they (all) work in 16.04?
<Menzador> nacc: Yes. They all worked in 16.04
<nacc> Menzador: i have no idea why that would be off the top of my head, unfortunately. When on 16.04, had you tsted the 16.04.2 hwe stack?
<nacc> Menzador: or maybe try it from a live usb, even, of 16.04.2
<Menzador> nacc: Yes, I was using the HWE stack
<Menzador> It works off Live images
<nacc> Menzador: so you were on 4.8 ?
<nacc> Menzador: that is very strange
<Menzador> Yep, 4.8.0-xx kernwl
<nacc> Menzador: i would not expect any software changes to change the hw support for your usb or internal keyboard
<nacc> Menzador: beyond the kernel itself
<Menzador> nacc: The problem seems to be Ubuntu-specific. All the devices work in Fedora 25
<Menzador> (which has 4.9.x)
<nacc> Menzador: do things like caps lock or num lock work?
<Menzador> nacc: Nope.
<ducasse> nacc: what about ebdev/libinput?
<gabrielAtheos> nacc: I didn't realize I could run individual commands inside a script as sudo. Thank you.
<nacc> ducasse: i suppose that's true, good point
<Menzador> ducasse: It must be a libinput issue.
<nacc> ducasse: just not familiar with there being regressions like this before
<Menzador> Which is odd.
<technocf> Hello, it is still possible to submit to the free culture showcase for 17.04 and how?
<Menzador> IIRC Fedora uses libinput
<ducasse> technocf: ask in #ubuntu+1
<technocf> ducasse: Okay
<ducasse> Menzador: zesty has switched to libinput as default, i guess you could try that in 16.10
<nacc> ducasse: i would be willing to acccept that for the usb keyboard, maybe; but for the internal keyboard to stop working seems very unlikely
<nacc> Menzador: so a 16.10 live usb environment, the internal keyboard works?
<Menzador> nacc - I'm not sure, I don't have a 16.10 Live image to test
<MediocreN> nacc: how would you run individual commands inside of a script as sudo??
<ducasse> MediocreN: use sudo in the script
<MediocreN> i mean that works, but then i'd have to expect the password prompt too correct?
<MediocreN> was hoping it would work without prompts
<MediocreN> although that'd be super sketch
<ducasse> MediocreN: remember the sudo timeout
<ducasse> MediocreN: you can also allow a user to run certain commands without entering a password
<MediocreN> how so?
<OerHeks> new firefox 52 is available in updates
<ducasse> that was quick.
<OerHeks> only waiting for zesty .. https://launchpad.net/firefox/+packages
<MediocreN> it just from adding their name in visudo?
<MediocreN> with the nopasswd option
<ducasse> MediocreN: basically. you probably want to restrict it to those commands, though
<ducasse> MediocreN: but if this all runs in a few minutes you will only get one password prompt
<OerHeks> annoying changenaming all day, crazyed/Guest185
<MediocreN> ducasse: shouldnt take more than 30sec tbh
<bigbadman> i installed sagemath, but where is the SAGEROOT located? nacc
<ducasse> bigbadman: he told you not to ask specific people
<bigbadman> oh forgot
<bigbadman> ok, where is the docs located on ubuntu for sagemath?
<bigbadman> it's not here in /usr/share/docs/sagmath..
<OerHeks> bigbadman, pdfs are on http://www.sagemath.org/help.html ?
<OerHeks> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SAGE#Getting_Started_With_Sage
<CrazyTux> Do u guys think Mint is a secure OS?
<MediocreN> Nothing is secure
<scottjl> as long as you wrap your computer in aluminum foil.
<OerHeks> CrazyTux, nope, they willl tell you why in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DouglasK> scottjl, I find better security by immersing it in salt water.  I find that no one is able to get into it then.
<MediocreN> or from the new wiki-leak files
<CrazyTux> there were some security concerns, I think.
<scottjl> DouglasK: that's a great idea!
<bigbadman> where is SAGEROOT located?
<CrazyTux> guys, I am a newbie. Need guidance from u.
<scottjl> CrazyTux: do you have information you think the cia is interested in?
<bigbadman> OerHeks: where is the SAGEROOT location?
<bigbadman> i use ubuntu-upstream-binary-full
<OerHeks> bigbadman, sure you can find that in the manuals?
<bigbadman> no there is no manual for sage
<CrazyTux> yes. I have some highly classified info on my laptop. lol.
<Pici> bigbadman: How did you install it?
<OerHeks> bigbadman, pdfs are on http://www.sagemath.org/help.html
<MediocreN> then its probably secure enough, as long as you dont have any unneccessary ports open
<OerHeks> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SAGE#Getting_Started_With_Sage
<elichai2> isn't this a problem with RBF?
<elichai2> txNew.nLockTime = chainActive.Height();
<Pici> OerHeks: so.. via a PPA
<CrazyTux> ok
<OerHeks> Pici,  it is in our repos too ..
<DouglasK> CrazyTux, the gist of it is this:  No consumer OS is fully secure out of the box.  even air gap security can be at least partly beaten.  The question is how secure you need it.  For example, a system running internet servers generally needs better security than one that will never be online.
<elichai2> (making every transaction with locktime and max_int-1)
<CrazyTux> ok.
<Pici> OerHeks: Not the package that the url lists
<MediocreN> Shit, no OS is fully secure entirely imo
<MediocreN> even non consumer
<MediocreN> most are still using public kernals
<scottjl> most people don't have data worth hacking for
<MediocreN> ^
<MediocreN> truth
<MediocreN> come take my reaction gifs!
<MediocreN> i dare ya
<CrazyTux> I asked it because somebody here said that Mint doesn't apply security patches as diligently as they should be. I don't know what that means and how it affects the end users like me.
<mantise> how do i create my partitions for an install, if i want to be able to make a fresh install sometime ? a big /home partition, where i store data that wont be deleted, when i remove and reinstall ubuntu ?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: we don't support mint.
<OerHeks> !enter | MediocreN
<ubottu> MediocreN: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<MediocreN> can do.
<scottjl> CrazyTux: for an end user like you, mint is still more secure than windows.
<CrazyTux> ok
<DouglasK> Yup.
<Pici> Keep in mind that we don't support Mint here, only Ubuntu.
<CrazyTux> btw, I didn't get any solution for that problem. Xubuntu 16.10 freezing randomly
<mantise> CrazyTux: fresh install ?
<CrazyTux> ok. Only that seems to be the solution.
<MediocreN> CrazyTux: what does sudo swapon --show and free -h output?
<ducasse> CrazyTux: no, you didn't, because nobody could find anything. it was suggested that you file a bug.
<MediocreN> I'm thinking it might have something to do with swap space
<CrazyTux> I am on Mint now
<MediocreN> oh
<ducasse> MediocreN: we've covered just about everything, this is not our first round with him to say the least.
<MediocreN> gotcha, no chance alt+sys+F unfreezes
<pavlos> CrazyTux, for mint, check !mint which tells you the irc channel to ask questions about mint
<OerHeks> MediocreN, CrazyTux is a daily guest, he is playing with you
<latino30> have some of this or all been fixed in ubuntu https://tails.boum.org/security/Numerous_security_holes_in_2.10/index.en.html
<CrazyTux> No. Because of that problem in Xubuntu, I am compelled to use Mint. Otherwise I prefer Xubuntu or Ubuntu Mate.
<CrazyTux> No. I am not here to play. I am just a newbie trying to learn.
<morsnowski> CrazyTux, ubuntu mate beats mint. since that distro is official I'm back to ubuntu
<MediocreN> latino30: its fixed in tails 2.11, doesnt matter what version of ubuntu your running
<CrazyTux> is Mate better and more advanced than Xubuntu?
<CrazyTux> I'll reinstall either of them.
<MediocreN> but inside of ubuntu im sure they are still open, so probably not ;)
<scottjl> shouldn't be, you're just using a different desktop
<latino30> MediocreN, I'm asking about the programs that are also used in ubuntu are fixed as well...im not asking about tails itself
<scottjl> no reason you can't install mate onto a xbuntu installation and vice versa.
<MediocreN> check my 2nd comment, probably not tbh
<k1l_> latino30: ubuntu.com/usn and use the CVE search
<latino30> MediocreN, k
<CrazyTux> ok. Does installing Mate DE on Ubuntu or Xubuntu mean I'll be using Ubuntu Mate"
<ducasse> CrazyTux: "is x better than y?" - stop asking that!
<CrazyTux> ?
<scottjl> CrazyTux: your desktop environment on top of ubuntu is just a program running, you can install multiple environments (just not run them all at once, well usually)
<MediocreN> i3 ftw
<xiusfist> so im heading to the store to buy a usb drive to install ubuntu for the first time. what size should I get?
<CrazyTux> ok. Understood. Won't ask it again.
<ducasse> CrazyTux: and stop this constant reinstalling of desktops.
<k1l_> latino30: and if its already fixed in debian the chances are high its fixed at ubuntu at the same time since the security team shares work with debian.
<scottjl> personally i'm a i3 kinda guy
<MediocreN> same
<OerHeks> xiusfist, 2 gb will do
<ducasse> CrazyTux: if you want to play with it, at least stop wasting our time with it.
<latino30> k1l_, nice..so if its not fixed it should be then..thanks
<xiusfist> OerHeks: oh cool that's the cheepest one. thanks
<morsnowski> OerHeks, OK but would you actually buy a 2gig stick/
<latino30> soon i mean
<CrazyTux> No. I come here only when I a problem that I need a solution for.
<MediocreN> xiusfist: tbh, buy a 4gb+.
<k1l_> latino30: if i said: if you are curious, check the CVE tracker
<MediocreN> its like an extra dollar and if for some reason you need to make a windows usb, 2gb wont cut it
<OerHeks> xiusfist, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.2/ >> ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso    1.4G
<xiusfist> OerHeks: ok but is that file compressed ?
<OerHeks> morsnowski, i use the same 2gb for 6 years now,
<OerHeks> xiusfist, no
<CrazyTux> Ok. thanks a lot guys. Will try to reinstall it and see if the problem persists.. Bye
<k1l_> xiusfist: no. its a iso. its 1:1.
<xiusfist> OerHeks: ok cool
<OerHeks> xiusfist, the smalles might be 8 gb now, in shops :-(
<xiusfist> OerHeks: come to think of it, it might just be cheeper to buy it off of their official website https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<MediocreN> i mean
<MediocreN> i guess, but why?
<OerHeks> xiusfist, you can, it has ubuntu brand on it, nice
<MediocreN> Will take you a week to receive rather than 1hr to make your usb stick tho
<xiusfist> MediocreN: yeah you are right.
<MediocreN> Granted, it goes kinda look badass
<morsnowski> OerHeks, yes 6 years ago I wouldn't have asked but does it still make sense to buy 2gig sticks?
<scottjl> can you still buy 2g sticks?
<morsnowski> but then that is not a useful discussion really
<OerHeks> morsnowski, do if you can, for the iso.
<morsnowski> OerHeks, I personally abstain from anything less than 32gig.
<Mongoose12> Jesus! Those Google picture reCAPTCHA things really piss me off. Anyhow... I'm done with Windows and "want" to move to Ubuntu. In the past, every single time I've tried to install Ubuntu, I've ended up with weird graphical glitches and/or text errors flashing by before I can finally login. Things seem to work, but that has always annoyed me. What am I doing wrong?
<bigode> I did save a ubuntu desktop version on a flash drive using unetbootin but when my computer boots it start by hdd still.
<bigode> Any idea what is goin on please?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Mongoose12 maybe this
<ubottu> Mongoose12 maybe this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<scottjl> is your hdd higher priority in your bios?
<Mongoose12> ducasse: Hmm. Let me read.
<bigode> scottjl: no. First is USB-FDD
<ducasse> Mongoose12: note: that was a *wild* guess.
<bigode> scottjl: then it comes DVD and then HDD
<Mongoose12> ducasse: And a 7yo thread. :P
<ducasse> Mongoose12: info is still much the same today
<morsnowski> Mongoose12, once you know what HW has been used for your computer you can check whether it is compatible. I have an laptop that requires me to manually screw with the wifi settings to make it work
<Mongoose12> Oh, God. My skin is already itching and I haven't even started.
<Mongoose12> Why do I torture myself with computers?
<morsnowski> buy a mac
<pavlos> bigode, possibly the usb needs to be re-written ...
<ducasse> Mongoose12: get an ipad instead :-P
<Mongoose12> morsnowski: How would that help?
<Mongoose12> ducasse: Complete surveillance.
<morsnowski> that comes fully working with all you can ask for out of the box
<bigode> pavlos: what do you mean?
<Mongoose12> morsnowski: Complete surveillance.
<xiusfist> morsnowski: so wait do you mean that there is actualy something physicaly wrong with your wifi card? because I have a story for you then
<bigode> pavlos: I did it twice already, first time on a Mac and after at Windows.
<morsnowski> well then stop whining, every choice has it trade offs
<k1l_> Mongoose12: some video cards need special treatment. that is for most brand new cards or very very old cards.
<morsnowski> xiusfist, no it's just the drivers are not part of the standard distro
<pavlos> bigode, you installed an iso using uunetbootin or disk creator, right?
<Mongoose12> "Whining"? I wouldn't call complete surveillance a "trade off". Haha.
<bigode> pavlos: I even used F12 to choose the boot device by hand.
<Mongoose12> k1l_: I understand. GTX 970 right now.
<xiusfist> Mongoose12: oh well thats not that bad then, i acutaly had a broken wifi card that would jam my entire network when I would turn it on.
<bigode> pavlos: yes, I did installed from a .iso version using unetbootin
<morsnowski> Mongoose12, I think "Mongoose12> Why do I torture myself with computers?" qualifies
<k1l_> Mongoose12: that might need nomodeset on install and first boot. but after installing the nvidia driver from ubuntu that should work right
<bigode> pavlos: disk creator ? Is it good?
<xiusfist> Mongoose12: which come to think of it is most likely a fcc violation
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Mongoose12
<ubottu> Mongoose12: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mongoose12> xiusfist: I think you're trying to highlight the wrong person.
<pavlos> bigode, just another program to write iso ...
<Mongoose12> k1l_: Thanks. Someone else mentioned the same thing earlier.
<bigode> pavlos: alright, so the problem couldn't be unetbootin
<morsnowski> the recent distros have the novoeu driver so the GTX should work out of the box
<k1l_> Mongoose12: that is the issue with nvidia doing its private thing with closed source drivers. so it takes some time until the kernel can work out of the box in a good state with that.
<pavlos> bigode, some ppl had issues with unet so they tried disk creator
<ducasse> bigode: or just use dd and get it done right
<bigode> ducasse: what is dd ?
<morsnowski> dd is the best tool ever
<MediocreN> disk dump utility
<k1l_> morsnowski: most new nvidia cards do need nomodeset and the ubuntu-nvidia install to work properly. that goes for the new 900 and 1000 cards.
<MediocreN> you will learn to love it.
<morsnowski> there isn't much you can't do with it
<Mongoose12> k1l_: Makes sense. Should I start reading now or after sleeping? Hehe. Like delaying a dentist appointment.
<ducasse> bigode: dd is too dumb to do it wrong :)
<MediocreN> dd if=path/to/file of=path/to/directory
<MediocreN> it does the rest
<bigode> ducasse: can I use dd on windows/mac?
<k1l_> Mongoose12: well, you need that howto when you want to install ubuntu. when you do that is your decision :)
<ducasse> bigode: mac, i would think so.
<scottjl> bigode: mac os x, yes
<MediocreN> there is also a way to get a progress report, but i have to look it up everytime so meh
<morsnowski> k1l_, I have a GTX 950M and that works under 16.04 out of the box
<pavlos> bigode, there are windows programs that write images, dd is a linux pgm
<Mongoose12> k1l_: The procedure is still the same in 2017? The thread is from 2010.
<scottjl> dd is a unix program, not specific to linux.
<k1l_> Mongoose12: yes. its worth a try without that nomodeset in use. but you will see if you only get a black screen and need it or if it works :)
<bigode> ducasse: I need to mount the ubuntu.iso to use dd?
<ducasse> bigode: no, don't mount it
<Mongoose12> k1l_: Alright. Thanks.
<k1l_> morsnowski: i am quite sure i heard from issues still in here with 970 cards
<bigode> ducasse: but then it gonna sabe a iso into the boot
<scottjl> MediocreN: you mean pv?
<bigode> s/sabe/save
<Mongoose12> ducasse: k1l_: Time for me to leave. Thanks for helping. Adios.
<scottjl> MediocreN: dd if=/whatever | pv | dd of=/whatever
<ducasse> bigode: yes, it will write the iso to the usb, block by block
<k1l_> Mongoose12: good luck
<anddam> I added    /nfs /etc/auto.nfs    to my /etc/auto.master and in auto.nfs     backup -fstype=nfs4 myserver.local:/
<morsnowski> k1l_, well don't know. I had issue with the wifi driver but video worked great. the touchpad was a little dodgy at first
<MediocreN> scottjl: wtf dude... that works...
<bigode> let me test it.
<scottjl> MediocreN: :-)
<MediocreN> i was doing it a different way from a hack i found on some forum lol
<ducasse> bigode: be careful where you write to
<anddam> I see autofs service is running, but /nfs is empty, mount returns      /etc/auto.nfs on /nfs type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=6,pgrp=21073,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,indirect)
<anddam> how can I check what's wrong?
<MediocreN> the kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<mcphail> MediocreN: try passing the "status=progress" flag
<anddam> oh, nvm, the directory is wrong
<scottjl> MediocreN: yeah. that sucks.
<bigode> ducasse: but the contents it shows into the flash drive after unebootin is the iso inside files, not 1 .iso file.
<MediocreN> scottjl: it absolutely does. ty man, hadn't seen this previously
<scottjl> MediocreN: np. pv has a few nice switches too.
<ducasse> bigode: you will see the contents of the iso, yes
<alexxio> hi, i have a new 64gb microsd card that is not readable from my dbpower5000 camera, maybe because it's too big :( is there a way to change its properties in the way that it is recognized as a 32 gb card?
<bigode> ducasse: do I need any special paramether on dd command?
<bigode> ducasse: and the flash driver need to be formated in any special format?
<ducasse> bigode: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdwhatever bs=4M
<mcphail> alexxio: sounds as if you're trying to read an sdxc card on an adhc device. That isn't going to work
<ducasse> bigode: no format
<ducasse> bigode: the iso contains a filesystem
<mcphail> *sdhc
<ducasse> bigode: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal#377561
<bigode>  ducasse dd: bs: illegal numeric value when used bs=4M
<ducasse> bigode: works here. which ubuntu is this?
<bigode> ducasse: ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<anddam> no, checking the proper mount line didn't help, any hint about NFS setting is welcome
<scottjl> i think he meant what OS are you running right now bigode
<bigode> ducasse: I think  I got it. Lets see..
<ducasse> bigode: no, that you're running dd on
<bigode> ducasse: MacOS
<scottjl> yeah mac doesn't take 4M
<ducasse> bigode: 4m then
<scottjl> use bs=512
<anddam> BSD dd
<bigode> I did use 4m
<bigode> instead of 4M
<bigode> and its working..
<bigode> lets see
<anddam> here's my info https://gist.github.com/anddam/181bcae70288d319dc1ace4ed6964080
<bray90820> So my ubuntu home server running samba randomly disconnects all the time and I can't can't reconnect to it until i restart the computer
<bigode> bray90820: maybe its a security system where it turns off after a while of no use
<bigode> ducasse: dd takes a lifetime
<morsnowski> bray90820, what do the log files say?
<bray90820> bigode: I runs an automated backup every 59 minutes so i don't think that's the case
<scottjl> is just samba disabled or all networking?
<ducasse> bray90820: restarted samba?
<bray90820> ducasse: When it dies I restart the entire computer
<ducasse> bray90820: try restarting just samba.
<bray90820> Not 100% sure but when samba dies I think it's still accessible through teamviewer
<bray90820> Next time it does I will try restarting just samba
<bray90820> *Dies
<morsnowski> and how is that going to help the second next time?
<ducasse> bray90820: if that helps, that means the problem is probably isolated to samba, which is useful info.
<ducasse> morsnowski: ^^
<morsnowski> why don't you check the logs?
<Antares> Happy international women's day !!!
<morsnowski> restarting smb is fixing a sympthom
<bray90820> I just checked and my backups done via SSH did complete
<tangled_z> hi! i  have a weird error where a recent ubuntu install does not boot due to some sort of nvidia driver problem.
<scottjl> bray90820: have you checked you samba logs to see if there are any errors in there?
<tangled_z> booting normally gives me two errors, "ASPM: could not configure common clock" and "A TPM error (7) has occurred attemtping to read a pcr value"
<ducasse> bray90820: which ubuntu version is this?
<bray90820> Latest LTS which I think is 16.04
<bray90820> But where would I find the samba logs?
<tangled_z> and booting through recovery with "nomodeset" in grub makes it hang at "running /scripts/local-premount"
<tangled_z> any suggestions? :S
<tangled_z> It seems that I need to reinstall the nvidia drivers but I can't even get a shell prompt going.
<morsnowski> tangled_z, can you log into a console and try startx
<OerHeks> no startx please... that is the old gdm way
<morsnowski> see what other errors it's throwing or jump into the logs to see what the last entry is
<tangled_z> morsnowski: I can't even boot at the moment.
<ducasse> bray90820: see under 'persistent logging' here how to turn that on - http://askubuntu.com/questions/763638/no-more-boot-logging-since-16-04#765320
<scottjl> bray90820: /var/log/samba
<tangled_z> morsnowski: unless there's a different way to boot? Maybe some grub setting that would switch off nvidia entirely and just use the most basic text mode?
<tangled_z> I assume such a thing exists but don't know enough about grub
<jq> Ok I'm really close to commiting suicide
<jq> Why can't I write to mysql db after upgrading to 16.04
<jq> -_
<OerHeks> jq, did you see the releasenotes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<ash_workz> my parallel command doesn't understand `-0` or `--null`. There are clearly a lot of differences between my parallel command and https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/man.html. How can I definitively tell what rendition of software I have as compared with online documenation?
<ash_workz> documentation*
<MediocreN> jq:
<jq> I can read from the DB, I just can't write
<jq> I'm so confused
<toothe> jguillen: what's wrong?
<toothe> err, jg
<morsnowski> tangled_z, yes there are plenty guides it depends a little on what verion of grub you have
<toothe> DB screwed up?
<MediocreN> backup your .cnf file in /etc/mysql then remove the /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/ folder
<MediocreN> do a fine / -f "my.cnf" to make sure you dont have another
<tangled_z> morsnowski: im guessing the latest? I'm running ubuntu 16.04
<MediocreN> find*. Then backup your debian.cnf files
<jq> Ughhhh you really think it's the db?
<MediocreN> i had this issue
<jq> Shit
<jq> I mean poop
<jq> Sorry
<tangled_z> morsnowski: oh it says 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7
<MediocreN> after backing up and removing the .cnf files, then purge and re-install mysql server
<MediocreN> throw the .cnf files back in
<MediocreN> restart service
<Bashing-om> jq: Have you seen : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1571865 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571865 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu Xenial) "mysql fails to start after upgrade if previous defaults were customised" [High,Fix released]
<morsnowski> OK you have access to the internet so pick your favorite how-to, just look for 16.04 boot text mode
<jamescarr> did htop get removed from Trusty LTS?
<jamescarr> seeing this while attempting to install this am
<jamescarr> "No package matching 'htop' is available"
<Ben64> jamescarr: no
<tangled_z> morsnowski: thanks! Ok so i found one saying to add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" to the linux line in grub, and i tried that, and nothing changed. :/' Any ideas?
<OerHeks> !info htop trusty
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 185 kB
<OerHeks> jamescarr, make sure you have universe enabled
<tangled_z> morsnowski: Ok I tried to run a few other modifications to the grub as per this thread at none of them progressed: http://superuser.com/questions/1106174/boot-ubuntu-16-04-into-command-line-do-not-start-gui
<tangled_z> I am running out of ideas here :/ Is my system totally messed up?
<{alexanderrr> hi
<{alexanderrr>  i want a little help... how to open /mnt/config/login.cgi  i use putty on telnet
<OerHeks> {alexanderrr, i read you too in #debian, what makes you think your password is in there?
<jq> MediocreN: Didn't seem to fix it for me :/
<{alexanderrr> <OerHeks> it must be there i know the password but i just want to see if is listed there
<jancoow> Hi. Wanna set up dnsmaq for a dhcp server on a specific interface. However, when I set interface=enp3s7f0 and trying to start the deamon, I get an error that enp3s7f0 is not a known interface. Why is this?
<jancoow> I can see it when I do ifconfig -a
<pavlos> tangled_z, did you update-grub after making the changes?
<JuJUBee> I have windows 10 installed in efi mode and want to install ubuntu.  Where do I select for the boot loader? and do I slecect the efi partition during the install?
<hydd> efi partition is not a thing.
<tangled_z> pavlos: Oh, I edited it by pressing 'e' when choosing boot options and getting the grub-editing window and then pressing Ctrl+X
<hydd> proceed from that bit of knowledge.
<pavlos> tangled_z, ok, nevermind
<bigode> first try failed. I did use of=disk3s1 instead of of=dick3
<tangled_z> pavlos: is that not the right way to do it?
<JuJUBee> hydd, what do you mean?  I can see a partition for the windows boot loader and the type is efi
<hydd> JuJUBee, no, you don't.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: A fresh install ? such that the copy to the install mediuum needs checking ?
<JuJUBee> hydd, yes, I do...
<pavlos> tangled_z, if you modify during boot, no need for grub-update. If you modify /etc/default/grub, then grub-update is needed
<Pici> p/25
<hydd> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_system_partition
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: It worked earlier! There was some issue with the nvidia driver after I installed it and I had to run it through nomodeset. Then I did not reboot it for a few days until I left it on battery mode, and the machine went into suspend. It's not been able to switch on since then
<tangled_z> pavlos: I thought so! Thanks for the clarification.
<pavlos> tangled_z, np
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: so ever since the suspend it's not been booting back up. I assume that whatever issue it had with the nvidia driver returned.
<hydd> you don't want to run Ubuntu. it's not user friendly.
<hydd> we've been hearing that Linux is ready for desktop for decades. it's not.
<OerHeks> fud
<JuJUBee> hydd, why would you say that?
<hydd> JuJUBee: experience.
<JuJUBee> hydd, so you are in the ubuntu channel telling people to NOT use ubuntu... Strange
<OerHeks> hydd, we all believe you .. not
<tangled_z> Ok I managed to get rid off one of the errors by adding "pcie_aspm=off" to grub, but I'm still getting the "A TPM error(7) ocurred)
<hydd> JuJUBee, absolutely, yes.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Were me I would verify that the file system is consistent - fsck from a liveDVD - Then see about booting the install manually from a grub prompt .
<hima> hi there
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: what do you mean by booting the install manually from the grub prompt?
<hydd> JuJUBee, you don't want to run linux anymore than you want to run MaxOX.
<MediocreN> hydd: what would you recommend then?
<hima> how i can stop the screen reader in ubuntu mate
<OerHeks> hydd,  now go play in #ubuntu-offtopic please, keep this channel clear for support, thanks.
<MediocreN> because idk what you would use
<JuJUBee> hydd, I have been using *buntu for 12 years and have been quite satisfied.  I do not claim to be any kind of expert...
<hydd> MediocreN, a current build of Windows.
<MediocreN> lol
<MediocreN> lmao dude
<OerHeks> guys don't feed the troll
<MediocreN> hahaha that actually made me laugh
<jamescarr> oh yeah, needed to update cache
<sintre> you might have had a slight copy error in building the iso
<MediocreN> doesn't happen often, but that was actually fantastic
<sintre> i suggest redowloading and using new media
<jq> This keeps getting weirder and weirder
<jq> I can update read and update the db
<jq> Just can't insert
<jq> -_-
<MediocreN> jq: after the purge/reinstall?
<hydd> No windows manager comes close.
<jq> MediocreN: Yep
<CrimsonSunrise> I'm having an issue with Steam on Ubuntu 16.04.2. Steam will install and update, but opening will not draw the window on the screen. The only way to close Steam is to kill the process.
<hydd> you're receiving answer from its contributors, at best.
<JuJUBee> I have windows 10 installed in efi mode and want to install ubuntu.  Where do I select for the boot loader?
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Insted of relying on the boot config file; tell grub direct what to do - from that grub prompt . Just my boot troubleshooting proceedure . One then sees the boot messages in context with what the kernel is doing . Only a thought .
<hydd> rather obviously, Windows 10 is the ultimate in that end-user dynamic.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: oh, you mean by going into the grub console?
<OerHeks> hydd, now stop it.
<sintre> JuJUBee > the installer should auto magick and select install side by side
<MediocreN> hydd: you obviously have not had to manage an exchange server or anything windows server related >.>
<nicomachus> he's gone
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: I've not done boot trouble shooting before. My previous problems were always able to be fixed by at least using the terminal
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Yeah, once you pass a file system check . From grub one can do what the boot config file directs .
<JuJUBee> sintre, the installer loaded as usual from any other install and I am at the partitioning window creating my partitions.
<pavlos> jancoow, can you post the /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<MediocreN> jq: you inserting these into mysql from php?
<jq> MediocreN: Yeah, I tried php 5.6, 7.0 and 7.1
<jq> All have the ame issue
<MediocreN> whats your exact insert statement?
<sintre> JuJUBee > then select how much space to allot and continue :)
<jq> MediocreN: Same as it was before the upgrade lol
<dannyLopez> I have this: */5 ** * *damunozrsync -avzb --inplace --delete "/media/damunoz/Nuevo vol/ISOs/" "/media/damunoz/Nuevo vol/Backup" in /etc/crontab but not wors, any body knows why?
<JuJUBee> sintre, do I select /dev/sda like I have in the past?
<MediocreN> jq: still, if you could post a SS it might shed some light on it
<mmercer> lo folks -- is there a way of setting a proxy for firefox that does NOT set the http_proxy and ftp_proxy system variables?
<mmercer> setting proxy config options in firefox seems to set them globally, which is not proper behavior, if i wanted them globally, id define them as system proxy settings
<CrimsonSunrise> Is there any solution for my issue?
<sintre> JuJUBee  are you tying to manualy make your partions
<OerHeks> CrimsonSunrise, did you install videodrivers?
<jq> MediocreN: $writeToDatabase = mysqli_query($link, "INSERT INTO images (r_name, f_name, ext, ip, views, user, fs, album, platform)
<jq>             VALUES ('".$rname."', '".$fname."', '".$ext."', '".$ip."', '0', '".$user."', '".$filesize."', '".$album."', '".$os."')");
<sintre> or starting with a clean install
<tangled_z> I have a linux mint live-cd, is there any way to use it to add/remove programs on my main installation? I'd like to try to update the drivers from the live-cd if I can
<CrimsonSunrise> OerHeks, Not sure what you mean. Aren't the video drivers a dependency of Steam?
<OerHeks> tangled_z, if your install is mint too, you can, but we don' t support mint
<OerHeks> CrimsonSunrise, no, there is a driver tool in ubuntu itself, open dash and type driver
<tangled_z> OerHeks: No, my install is ubuntu, but I used a minimal USB for it so it doesn't have a live-boot option. Mint was the only other live-cd that I have
<tangled_z> OerHeks: so if I make a new ubuntu live-cd i'll be able to update my driver through that?
<zepto88> anyone has a good tutorial for installing ubuntu minimal to an usb
<EriC^^> tangled_z: you can, by chrooting into the ubuntu install
<bigode> Don't I need a ubuntu live version in order to make a bootable flash drive?
<Pici> dannyLopez: is that exactly what your crontab says?
<OerHeks> tangled_z, i would make a fres ubuntu usb, but your driver problem, how did you install nvida?
<sintre> no you need the iso bigode
<sintre> then other os's and programs can make the bootable live media
<MediocreN> mm jq it seems correct... try add an if (false===$result) printf("error: mysqli_error($con));
<MediocreN> have it send out the error if it fails
<CrimsonSunrise> OerHeks, Done that. No video drivers show in Additional Drivers.
<jq> MediocreN: True true lemme see
<bigode> which format it should be formated the flash drive?
<MediocreN> err
<dannyLopez> Pici: Yes.
<OerHeks> sintre, you can on windows or max os, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<JuJUBee> sintre, yes, manually partition so I can have /, /home & swap in addition to other win parts.
<tangled_z> EriC^^: you mean chrooting through the ubuntu live-usb or the mint live-usb?
<EriC^^> tangled_z: through the mint live usb
<OerHeks> CrimsonSunrise, oke, what videocard do you have? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Pici> dannyLopez: Well, you have a bunch of missing spaces. It should start with: */5 * * * * damunoz rsync -avzb --inplace --delete
<sintre> OerHeks i just just freakin said that
<CrimsonSunrise> OerHeks, ATI Radeon HD5450. 1GB PCIe version.
<tangled_z> OerHeks: Erm, the original driver problem was resolved by running through nomodeset and then installing the appropriate driver. It worked for that session, but after reboot, stopped working entirely.
<Pici> dannyLopez: you may need to restart crontab after modifying the file.  Personally I prefer putting things into my user's crontab, i.e.: crontab -e
<JuJUBee> sintre, you were correct, I went back and re-ran the installer and it did select side by side.  I am just used to selecting "something else"
<tangled_z> EriC^^: Oh, thanks! will try that
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/bhgeHyKv
<sintre> JuJUBee glad it worked for you
 * sintre is now reminded why he doesn't help in troll channels
<EriC^^> tangled_z: how did you add nomodeset? the grub menu? cause that's a one time modification
<dannyLopez> I no use spaces, I use tab
<jq> MediocreN: OHHHHHHH
<jq> "field nname doesn't have a default value"
<Pici> dannyLopez: you need another newline after the last line in that file.
<jq> I got it from here MediocreN
<MediocreN> ;D
<jq> Lol
<MediocreN> well good luck man
<jq> Just gotta go setting default values for everything
<jq> Stupid mysql upgrade
<dannyLopez> Pici: What line?
<OerHeks> CrimsonSunrise, that should work, no clue what is wrong :-(
<Pici> dannyLopez: the last line.
<jq> MediocreN: Thanks for the support :P
<dannyLopez> Dont understand
<Pici> dannyLopez: or use crontab -e  as your user and it will take care of all of the formatting things for you.
<CrimsonSunrise> OerHeks, What happens is that you open Steam, it shows up on the taskbar, but the window doesn't draw on the screen.
<tangled_z> EriC^^: Yeah I did! And I tried adding nomodeset again through the grub menu but it's not working anymore, with or without it
<tangled_z> EriC^^: though I have a slight suspicion that I may have needed to add more than just nomodeset but I can't remember the guide I used for fixing that problem.
<MediocreN> jq: any time man, sorry to send you down that first path w/o checking its error XD, assumed you had the same issue i did
<jq> MediocreN: I thought I did too :P
<Zythyr_> Need help. I am a noob as bash scripting. I wrote this script to take an agurment directory and convert all .svg files to .png file. However this script doesn't work when the .svg file name has spaces in it. Please help. http://pastebin.com/zTDatUnC
<CrimsonSunrise> Eh...How many distros will I have to try until I find one that runs Steam...
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: fdisk says the disk is clean :(
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: that is the wrong solving solution to blindly reinstall
<akik> Zythyr_: use " around variables
<MediocreN> ^ will work
<MediocreN> akik: looks like that worked lol
<hima> i have a problem with speech dispatcher
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: ' sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 ' ? where sda1 is to be the target .
<hima> how to solve?
<MediocreN> hima: whats your actual issue?
<hima> on ubuntu mate
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: ^^ that from a liveDVD(USB) !
<hima> i turned the screen narrator
<hima> on
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_, No one seems to know why this happens on my machine. The last time I tried to solve it (when I was using Solus), even one of the creators of the distro couldn't help me.
<Zythyr_> akik I updated script but still not working: http://pastebin.com/zKuAZrhj
<hima> system tell there is internal error
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: we cant support other linux distributions in here.
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_, I don't recall ever asking for help on another distro so much as talking about the issue I'm having.
<elisa871> hi do you know why am I banned from bash?
<elisa871> :/
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ran the command, it outputed that there's 0 bad blocks
<OerHeks> elisa871, not an ubuntu problem, try #freenode
<tangled_z> among other things, but no errors
<MediocreN> hima: hima umm, do you happen to have that exact error output, also what happens to make it throw the error
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: ok let me try it this way: please ask specific ubuntu questions with giving details in here and people will try to help.
<hima> it throws by it self , i think after turning the screen speaker
<hima> orca
<hima> should i uninstall it and see?
<elisa871> so when I do $ awk -F"," '$9 > 100 && $9 < 1000 && $11 = "False"' ExportData_followers_reddit_1702003595_10.csv > reddit_new.csv  in the reddit_new.csv file, commas are dropped, what is that and how can I solve this?
<MediocreN> hima: do you actually use it?
<hima> actually , no
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_, using 16.04.2. Steam installs and updates normally, when you open it, it shows on the task bar, but no window is drawn on the screen and the only way to close it once it's open is to kill the process. This is the issue I'm having.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Or was that an auto-fix? Was it supposed to output something specific? Besides a lot of info about my partitioon
<hima> i turned it on by mistake
<MediocreN> hima: just sudo apt-get remove gnome-orca
<MediocreN> killall orca
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Good deal . see now what results when booting from grub > . Show us the partitioning . Pastebin 'sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<MediocreN> should be good to go after :)
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok! rebooting now
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: is an auto fix - if it is simple .
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: did you wait some time? do you have multimonitor setup? what happens when you start steam from a terminal and see the messages there?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh! rebooting now.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok... booting from grub gives the same errors as before :/
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: will reboot into the live-cd and pastebin the partition table
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: :( .. Then next I would try and boot from grub ? . show us the 'sudo fdisk -lu ' so we know what we are working with ( my EFI skills are weak !) .
<hima> i did remove , i am waiting to restart
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_, this issue is exactly the same as other distros I tried to install Steam on, exact behavior and everything, so waiting will not solve it. I only have a single monitor running. No errors seem to appear when running the command normally, though.
<hima> i think it degrade  ubuntu performance
<elisa871> please have a look at my comment here http://askubuntu.com/a/890367/165324
<elisa871>       	     		                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     so in the output, commas are  dropped, how can I maintain them in the awk -F"," '$9 > 1
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: running it from terminal is to let it output possible errors there.  and steam will outout _a lot_ there to be honest
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: No errors show up. Only says that's running and that Steam Runtime is enabled automatically.
<dansanta> is it true that I can't change X_[] buttons on the right of the window?
<OerHeks> dansanta, yes, it is hardcoded.
<k1l_> dansanta: yes, not possible on unity.
<dansanta> I tought so.
<dansanta> thanks anyways.
<OerHeks> only chrome-browser has that setting.
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: did you use a fresh install or did you reuse your home folder or data from home folder?
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: Fresh install.
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: and i ask one last time to see the output of the terminal run in a pastebin service.
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: because without providing details i can only tell: steam works on ubuntu
<bruno> Hey...
<hima> after uninstall gnome-orca
<hima> my network cards had gone
<CrimsonSunrise> Seems normal..Except for "Refresh rate: 1" constantly being printed.
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: ok, since you want to hide details i cant help you any better.
<Guest227> I got some problem.. to program in C... using pow and sqrt dont recognice me the math.h .. someone can help me?..
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/DVwtqp0z
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: will boot from grub now
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_, How do I send console output stright to the pasting service? I tried ">" to a file, but it passed no console output.
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: you could just plain copy it with the mouse to paste.ubuntu.com . or use "steam | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: swap set as the booting partition is a new one on me ,, lemme see what EriC^^ thinks .
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_, http://termbin.com/xm95 This is what goes to the thing. However, if I don't pipe it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24133269/
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh is that set as the booting partition? I thought that my boot partition was the same as my root partition which is sda5
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/DVwtqp0z ; huh ? ^^
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh huh, you're right :S
<MediocreN> hima: do a lshw -C network
<MediocreN> see whats under the *-network section
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: wait, could it have been set as the boot because it was loading from suspension?
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Well yes . I also expect the '*' (boot) to be set on the partition that contains root .
<MediocreN> hima: does it have a Wireless section?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: hmm, I *thought* I did that during installation. It was booting to sda5 without problem initially
<MediocreN> if so, your cards are still recognized, and i assume you just need a sudo service network-manager restart
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: there is nothing after that refresh rate 1?
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: Nope. It just keeps printing refresh rate 1 over and over.
<k1l_> for how long?
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Nothing says we can not gop ahead and see what results booting manually . from the grub meny press the 'c' key for command line mode.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok, just tried to do the manual boot now actually
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: It's.... stuck at the same "running /scripts/local-premount" point as before :S
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: Probably until the heat death of the universe.
<MediocreN> CrimsonSunrise: how can we reverse entropy?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: assuming that I did that right.
<bigMouthCommie> how do i run emacs in daemon mode, then launch a new emacs client by opening files in nautilus?? currently, it simply opens a full version of emacs and starts whining about conflicts with the desktop file
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: It seems to stop at the number that's on paste.ubuntu
<MediocreN> bigMouthCommie: you run it just by running emacs --daemon
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: ' set prefix=(hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,msdos5) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,msdos1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos5)/initrd.img ; boot ' ?? What errors ? does the system boot ?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok I'll try again. I'm in the command line of grub menu, what do I do next?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thanks! will do that now
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<MediocreN> bigMouthCommie: also can: setenv ALTERNATE_EDITOR "" setenv EDITOR emacsclient
<bigMouthCommie> MediocreN: that starts the daemon, yes. but once it's running, if i open a file from natilus, it doesn't use the currently running daemon. instead, it opens a full emacs
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: typo !
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh, where?
<MediocreN> bigMouthCommie: setting the editor to emacs should
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: http://termbin.com/by5p
<MediocreN> bigMouthCommie: wait nvm i read what you wanted incorrectly
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: specifically, the PCIe 1GB version of the HD 5450.
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: i am not sure if steam runs with the radeon driver at all.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: correct to be ' linux (hd0,msdos5)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro ' msdos5 vice msdos1 .
<k1l_> CrimsonSunrise: might want to ask the #ubuntu-steam guys
<bigMouthCommie> i already have my bashrc configged for this, supposedly, but it doesn't do what it's supposed to
<CrimsonSunrise> kil_: Okay.
<methyl1> why don't you people install Antegros?
<methyl1> https://antergos.com/
<methyl1> It is a pure arch (only a few icon packets added)
<k1l_> methyl1: we focus on ubuntu in here. for general linux talk join ##linux
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thanks, but it's a little bit confusing, could you please write the correct command into a single line, as I don't want to accidentally update it in the wrong way (sorry)
<MediocreN> CrimsonSunrise: try setenv ALTERNATE_EDITOR=emacs --daemon
<methyl1> with an awesome installer that lets you choose all kinds of DEs
<CrimsonSunrise> MediocreN, Why would I do that?
<methyl1> just wanted to give you guys a tip
<k1l_> methyl1: stop that in here pelase
<methyl1> ok, I was just saying, i used ubuntu for 2 years, very satisfied with it
<methyl1> but i prefer rolling release
<methyl1> i leave you guys now :P
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: NP ' set prefix=(hd0,msdos5)/boot/grub ; set root=(hd0,msdos5) ; insmod linux ; linux (hd0,msdos5)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro ; initrd (hd0,msdos5)/initrd.img ; boot ' . A bit of overkill perhaps . but maybe needed in this case .
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thanks a lot!
<methyl1> just saying, if you don't want to waste your time installing ArchLinux like all the wannabe nerds, Antegros is pure Arch but with an awesome graphic installer
<methyl1> ok bye
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Hmmmmmmm..... no, no boot. it's still stuck in the same place
<MediocreN> CrimsonSunrise: sorry, wrong person :/
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: there's no errors (yet) I assume it might give me an error after being stuck for a while
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Ouch ! it only fails after 'boot' command is executed ?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: the last few commands are : "Begin: Loading essential drivers... done; Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done.; Begin: RUnning /scripts/local-top... done.; Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ..."
<tangled_z> Basing-om: Yeah! Up until that everything is fine
<methyl1> btw, did you guys heard adobe products will be very soon available on linux?
<methyl1> pretty neat imo
<CrimsonSunrise> methyl1, I wouldn't call it "for linux", since it seems to be restricted to Ubuntu only.
<OerHeks> methyl1, please troll elsewere ..
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: what are the /scripts/local-premount? Why can't it run them?
<methyl1> not trolling at all tbh
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Could the nvidia drivers be related to this in any way?
<OerHeks> You have been warned enough now.
<methyl1> I just heard it comes first for chromeos
<methyl1> so the chance that it will be linux available is pretty high
<methyl1> pretty sure not only on ubuntu
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh! Got an error finally
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: So after being stuck at that command for a few minutes it gave me this:
<CrimsonSunrise> methyl1, Either you seem to be 6 years late to comment that or this is some obscure piece of news only you know about.
<methyl1> correct me if i am wrong
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: "Could not stat the resume device file '/dev/disk/by-uuid/<long-uuid-number>' please type in the full path name to try again or press ENTER to boot the system
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Getting over my paygrade too here . and yes . the indications are a problem running that script . -- Trying to boot "nomodeset' should have taken the nVidia driver out of the picture .
<tangled_z> OH.
<methyl1> what do you mean? I am really interested, I am working in the creative field and I hate windows/mac
<tangled_z> Pressing enter boots the system.
<methyl1> CrimsonSunrise: what do you mean with the 6 years?
<CrimsonSunrise> methyl1, This was request by several member of the Adobe community 6 years ago. Adobe's response was for people that wanted that support to like the post in question. 868 people did so. Since then, nothing has happened or said by Adobe on the matter.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: OH ! So system can not execute to pull out of the resume state ! .. hang on a bit here . I have seen this before ,
<bazhang> methyl1, please take the chatter elsewhere
<methyl1> CrimsonSunrise: Ah, I know now what you are talking about
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: AH! Damn, so that's what it was
<methyl1> I've also read all the gibbeish from the adobe devs regarding linux ports
<bazhang> methyl1, thats enough
<methyl1> bazhang: pardon?
<methyl1> do you think I am trolling or something?
<sintre> if somebody is going to police the channel do it already
<bazhang> methyl1, this is ubuntu support only
<sintre> this is what runs away people that really want to help people
<methyl1> hey, I don't want to harm anyone here
<OerHeks> !ot > methyl1
<ubottu> methyl1, please see my private message
<methyl1> just moved the info about the adobe stuff  that i heard today
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter methyl1
<methyl1> sec, I look for the src
<methyl1> ah
<Pumamori> Am I in the right place for troubleshooting when I'm having issues with creating a live version usb stick with Ubuntu? My apologies if not.
<OerHeks> Pumamori, you are in the right place
<sintre> yes Pumamori
<Pumamori> Ah, thank you very much for letting me know!
<stan_man_can> any way to use a 144hz monitor with 16.10? googlig around seems like it takes some hacking
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Grim the liveDVD you know hopw to mount sda5 ? Then we see what is in the file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume . 'Nother thought encryption at play here for the file system ?
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, use xrandr > http://askubuntu.com/questions/723297/144hz-monitor-stuck-at-60hz
<Pumamori> What I did was (I'm currently using Windows) is creating a bootable version on an old ~8GB USB Stick, from which I started the trial version of Ubuntu without installing, configured my actual USB Stick to use with GParted, then installed everything on there. I am 100% sure that I installed everything on the usb stick, especially the "Boot Loader" p
<Pumamori> art, but now when I restart my PC, even with the USB Stick disconnected, I enter the grub terminal, which I have to exit out off before doing anything at all. I tried "getting rid" of it through recovery CDs, but they don't even boot, it just goes straight to grub
<Pumamori> *Recovery USB Stick, rather
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok, I'll load the LiveDVD. Is it possible that it's not resuming it because the grub parameters are somehow different to what they were when it suspended?
<Aurorasaura> Is this right when modifying /ect/fstab ? mhddfs#/mnt/hdd1,/mnt/hdd2,/mnt/hdd3 /mnt/virtual fuse defaults,allow_other 0 0
<Aurorasaura> When I reboot it takes me into emergency mode
<sintre> Pumamori use https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: ie it suspended while running X using particular grub parameters for the nvidia drivers. maybe it's trying to resume into x and is unable to do so due to the nvidia parameters being incorrect this time?
<sintre> inside windows enviroment
<sintre> when you have the iso
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: is there a way to just delete the entire suspended session and get straight into normal boot?
<sintre> make sure its froma  legitament source as well
<sintre> the iso that is
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Also, no, no encryption for the file system!
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: We off on a adventure to see what we can discover . But Yes, for some reason the resume script is not executing . Be new territory to me so expect fumbling !
<Pumamori> Yes, I used that to create the bootable stick for the installation of Ubuntu, but it does not work for recovery purposes - I just get sent straight to the grub terminal.
<MediocreN> Pumamori: creating this from ubuntu or windows?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh! Hold on. I pressed enter and it ended up booting into the terminal
<sintre> Pumamaori > something else is going on then , 1 the download did and or copy failed , as the iso from the media should boot independendly
<MediocreN> it sounds like grub isn't booting into the usb
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: looks like it went around the suspended session and simply started a new one.
<sintre> 1 make sure stick is formated to fat 32 before using any program to use iso
<sintre> 2 delete and redownload the iso
<sintre> 3 try again
<Pumamori> Well, Ubuntu is installed on my USB Stick - and I can in fact boot it up, but having grub on my hard disk, even when choosing the bootloader to be on the usb stick seems highly counter productive when trying to create a live stick to take with you, haha. It is mostly a matter of getting rid of grub / transferring it to the stick
<k1l> maybe worth to check the md5sum
<sintre> and you must manually make it boot from the usb
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: sda5 is mounted fine, though startx is not working. So I guess it's back to the nvidia problem
<sintre> you boot into a live enviroment and there is an installer there
<sintre> so why aren't you using it
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok, so that file you asked about, has this: RESUME=UUID=<long uuid number>
<Pumamori> I know, I know. I already installed it. It's working fine. The problem I'm having is, that now Grub is on my hard disk, rather than on the USB Stick. I just want to get rid of it, so my PC boots into Windows normally, as long as the USB Stick isn't installed, as it's extremely tedious to double exit everytime, even when the USB Stick isn't plugged
<Pumamori> in.
<sintre> grub is supposed to be on your hdd
<sintre> so you can BOOT the OS
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: How can I check whether the uuid is correct?? :S
<MediocreN> i think he is saying he wants to go back to windows
<MediocreN> bootloader
<sintre> the grub gives him a choice
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: K; and that long ID is the same as that reported from ' sudo blkid ' for sda1 ?
<sintre> here select windows with down arrow problem solved
<MediocreN> i mean he no longer wants a grub menu on boot i think
<sintre> so what does he want?
<sintre> he can answer that maybe then we can help
<CrimsonSunrise> Remove GRUB and use Window's bootloader instead?
<Pumamori> Yes, that's it. The solution I'm aiming for, if possible, is that when the USB Stick is plugged in, Ubuntu boots, if not, Windows as normal.
<k1l> you can set windows as default in grub
<k1l> and use the arrow keys to select ubuntu when needed
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: yes! is that good or bad?
<MediocreN> Pumamori: in BIOS set the boot order
<MediocreN> HDD = 1 USB = 2
<MediocreN> = done?
<sintre> he keeps talking about the usb stick , then says he installed ubuntu
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: That is good ! .. I had anticpated that it would not be .
<CrimsonSunrise> I get it. He wants to install GRUB to a USB stick, so he doesn't lose the Windows bootloader when he doesn't want to boot into Ubuntu.
<CrimsonSunrise> There.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh! Right. Hm. But if it's the same, why is it giving an error and saying that it cant find it?
<CrimsonSunrise> But he installed on the HDD by accient.
<Pumamori> Yes! My apologies for being difficult, I'm trying to explain it as best I can.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Now I got to do some home work on this !
<sintre> accident
<George090803> I'm trying to run this command 'amixer -q -D pulse sset Master mute' after user login. Using @reboot for cron doesn't help. What's the best way to achieve running this command?
<Pumamori> I don't know where I went wrong though - I did choose the USB Drive as location for the bootloader.
<sintre> ok well , he basicly wants us to reverse his choice to install ubuntu lol
<MediocreN> Pumamori: ok this is what you do
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh man! I hope it's not too complicated?
<MediocreN> Pumamori: make a windows usb installer, or if you have a disk that works too
<MediocreN> click repair your computer, or hit F10 in the installer menu
<MediocreN> Run BootRec.exe /fixmbr
<MediocreN> in that cmd window
<MediocreN> after that it will auto boot into windows, then you can remove the partition from diskpart or disk management inside of windows
<Pumamori> My apologies for interrupting - I have attempted this, but ever since the grub terminal shows up, I can't get usb installers to boot up for the death of me. It just plain ignores them - also any attempt to get into Bios or Boot Congifs
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: If it's the same uuid then that means it's trying to resume from swap (as it should?) hm. i'm stumped!
<Pumamori> *Configs
<MediocreN> so when your grub terminal pops up, is it going to ANY sort of UI, or just a terminal?
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Check the /etc/fstab UUIDs : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/50437 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50437 in Baltix "Resume from hibernation may fail because swap partition UUID does not match /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume" [High,Confirmed]
<MediocreN> also mashing F2/F1/delete doesnt go into your BIOS?
<Pumamori> Can I post links here? I found a screenshot - also, no, I tried every F-Key
<Pumamori> As well as delete
<Pumamori> *Am I allowed to
<MediocreN> yes
<Pumamori> http://terminalinflection.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/GRUB-Fedora.png
<CrimsonSunrise> I suggest you look for which keys you use to go into the bios on your device. Linux installs don't meddle with BIOS stuff.
<Pumamori> It looks very similar to this, with the exception of a different version
<davido_> When there is a duplicate in both /etc/apt/sources.list, and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*, which is expendable, and which should be retained?
<Pumamori> (2.02 I think?)
<sintre> it does meddle and can with uefi bios partiions which can be a pain
<genii> Pumamori: Boot up to the USB, then edit /etc/default/grub file, adding:  GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true   ...then run sudo update-grub. It will not scan any other drives now except itself
<CrimsonSunrise> sintre, I meant more in the sense of causing a BIOS reflash or corrupting its EEPROM data. I've never seen that happen.
<sintre> I agree never have either
<sintre> he said he can get to a live enviroment
<MediocreN> tbh i think genii has the best idea
<sintre> he acidently installed a grub loader without a linux os it seems
<MediocreN> If you can boot into ubuntu edit the grub config
<sintre> which is a head scratcher for me
<sintre> basicly grubloader is looking for a linux os to boot from , none installed on hdd and it wont find the usb stick
<CrimsonSunrise> Would be possible to chroot into the installed ubuntu from the live usb?
<sintre> but can boot from usb into live envioment
<genii> CrimsonSunrise: Yes.
<Pumamori> Yes, that's the problem! (Also, thanks for the solution: I'm sorry for being inexperienced - are there any downsides to this solution? )
<sintre> i would installed linux from live cd or media , that will overide the bootloader and install the os
<sintre> then we can instruct you to remove it
<sintre> best thing i can think of
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: there's a few uuids there, but the swap one seems to match the one outputed by blkid /dev/sda1
<Pumamori> Problem is, I can't seem to get any live cd / media to run, since the Grub Terminal shows up at startup. It just goes to that, no matter what I have plugged in.
<CrimsonSunrise> genii, How? I only know how you do it on Arch.
<genii> CrimsonSunrise: Yes. If he has no grub on the USB, needs to do some bindmounts of livecd like proc, sys, dev and to /mnt/proc /mnt/sys /mnt/dev where /mnt is where the USB is mounted. Then issue sudo install grub2
<MediocreN> ^
<sintre> pumamori > are you sure you know you systems boot menu and hot keys
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: K, was a thought . I ran across this : " There is the bootparam "noresume", if you add that to your bootloader
<newuser1234> Hello how can I delete my ubuntuforums account?
<Bashing-om> command line no resume is attempted. It overrides any RESUME setting." worth trying ?
<sintre> and second do you have a second computer availablee to help creat the media needed
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Right! That's a good idea. will try npow
<sintre> Pumamori > also what happend to the medi you tried to install with that you said you could get to a live enviroment with
<genii> CrimsonSunrise: ..after the bindmounts, then chroot to /mnt , that is, before the apt install grub2
<CrimsonSunrise> genii, Seems complicated. Can't you chroot just by mounting the partition? Seems rather complicated.
<Pumamori> Well, no. But I've tried everything I found online. All the F-Keys, delete, tab and some others. Problem is, I'm not even entirely sure when to press those now - since Grub just *instantly* appears and when I exit out twice (the second being followed by an error about "Secure Boot Policies") it boots up windows.
<genii> CrimsonSunrise: After grub2 is installed, then grub-install <the /devsdX> of the USB here>
<Pumamori> That's still there, but it "doesn't do anything", as I've said before. It's odd.
<sintre> Pumamari tell us the model of your computer
<genii> CrimsonSunrise: If the bindmounts are not done, no network, and grub will also have no /dev/sdX
<genii> ..to install to
<Pumamori> Would you allow me to try genii's solution real quick? I'll be back in just a few seconds~
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Sweet! nice one. yeah this one manages to bypass the problem
<sintre> sure , i never asked you not too :)
<CrimsonSunrise> genii, The command you use to chroot. What is it? It's "arch-chroot <mount point>" on Arch.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thank you very much! That was great :)
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: I almost thought that I wasn't going to fix it! New laptop and totally wasn't booting.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Well ! As I live and learn ! too . what results now with a re-boot ?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Heh heh!
<rayn> was ubuntu compromised by the cia?  what does this page means? -> https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_15728950.html
<nacc> !ot | rayn
<ubottu> rayn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sintre> thier tech geeks come here for support probally
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: With the reboot, hmm... blank screen. So it goes back to the nvidia driver problem. I really wish I saved my solution to it from when I fixed it the first time. Does this channel do logs? I think I discussed it here a few days ago actually.
<sintre> yes there are logs
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: My mistake was that I assumed the changes I did to the grub screen back then were permanent, and as I've learned since then they were not.
<sintre> but you gotta go dig thru them
<Pumamori> Err, sorry, but is the solution actually going to remove the terminal? It feels like it'd skip the actual OS selection that happens when I exit out of the terminal when the stick is in, rather than the whole thing altogether, might just be me being dumb though. (Like most problems I'm having)
<tangled_z> sintre: great! do you have the link?
<CrimsonSunrise> On a second note, do I have to add any ppa if I want to install kdenlive?
<kenrin> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com have fun tangled_z
<sintre> no genni proball does
<nacc> !info kdenlive | CrimsonSunrise
<ubottu> CrimsonSunrise: kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1800 kB, installed size 7036 kB
<tangled_z> kenrin: thanks! :D
<sintre> Pumamori , again new media and fresh REAL install would be my go to at this point if that suggestion didn't work
<genii> Pumamori: What are you currently booted up to? USB? HDD? If USB, did it boot from the GRUB on the HDD and then switch over booting onto the USB? Or are you in some other thing, like livecd?
<genii> Pumamori: Apologies on lag, work got busy. But I'm not going anywhere for about 30 minutes so I can try to help until then
<Pumamori> I'm currently on Windows, without the USB Stick plugged in. But I can boot up Ubuntu from the stick if it's plugged in if I restart, type "exit" in the Grub Terminal and then select Ubuntu from the Menu.
<Pumamori> No need to apologize, I'm sorry for the troubling all of you.
<Pumamori> *-the
<CrimsonSunrise> That's what we're here for.
<CrimsonSunrise> Well, some of us are.
<tangled_z> Oh right I remember, it was the guys at #xmonad that helped me fix that weird nvidia driver issue
<genii> Pumamori: OK. But is the GRUB it is booting on the HDD? Or is that GRUB on the USB?
<Pumamori> Apparently on the HDD, even though I'm sure I set the BootLoader location to the USB. If the USB Stick is not plugged in, the Grub terminal shows up anyway, which is very inconvenient.
<genii> Pumamori: OK. So: boot up into the USB, let me know when it is up
<CrimsonSunrise> It seems that it tried to generate a grub config file, but was unable to do so.
<genii> CrimsonSunrise: OK, thanks
<Pumamori> Give me a moment - I'll grab my phone to stay in the IRC in the meantime, in case something goes wrong.
<Shmamm> pls halp https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/349868/trying-to-get-sh-to-run-when-usb-camera-is-connected
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: nVida driver install . Generally ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' will resolve *IF* driver installed originally from the repo .
<Shmamm> also running ubuntu 14.04
<Shmamm> btw
<Shmamm> in case that matters
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thanks! Running now.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Not entirely sure whether they were from the repo or not though
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh interesting. The ubuntu-drivers autoinstall output a warning:
 * genii sips
<tangled_z> cryptsetup: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate
<tangled_z> (and it lists two UUIDs, one of which is the swap one, and one of which is some new one)
<Pumamori> Alright, I'll try booting up Ubuntu again real quick. Be right back!
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: And we are full circle in finding out what that resume file(s) is correcting that issue .
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Yeah :( this is the weirdest problem ive had in a while
<Pumamori> Here we go! My apologies for taking so long, it took a while to get back in here on the Ubuntu System
<Pumamori> I'm on there now!
<genii> Pumamori: OK. Do you have internet in Ubuntu?
<sintre> ok Pumamori what do you want
<Pumamori> Yes, I'm on Firefox in Ubuntu right now
<genii> Pumamori: Good. So please make a pastebin of the out put from: sudo fdisk -l
<sintre> in order to duel boot for the most part the grub has to control the load sequence
<Bashing-om> Well, we can say that running out of power while in a resume state is the root cause , no ? -- and on a similar note . looking at your issue pointed to a resume issue on my system !@
<sintre> as windows will override it
<sintre> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ohmygod.
<Pumamori> http://pastebin.com/s1zD26fd
<Pumamori> (Uhm, I know my USB stick is weirdly formatted - that happened due to confusion about fat32 as opposed to ext4. I plan to reinstall it on the USB Stick after I've fixed the grub issues
<Pumamori> Or is there a way to extend the 10gb I allocated ext4 with the one from fat32?
<Pumamori> Without me having to reinstall that is
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Ok someone gave me the copy of the logs for the xmonad chat when i fixed my issue, and turns out that the reason it's showing a blank screen is because im running a very minimal install and it's just not showing anything.
<CrimsonSunrise> Does Ubuntu have a command-line tool from sending stuff directly to paste.ubuntu? (like Fedora's fpaste)
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Anything relevant ' ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/< some new one UUID here > ?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: as in, xmonad is actually working, it just didn't show a mouse cursor or any indication of being on.
<genii> Pumamori: So in this case, your "USB" is an external hard drive, and not a USB stick?
<k1l> !pastebinit | CrimsonSunrise
<ubottu> CrimsonSunrise: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<katisto> how can I watch video from running only from the commandline without starting a Desktop environment???
<k1l> CrimsonSunrise: but you still can pipe to nc termbin.com 9999
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: still doesn't fix the weird suspension issue, but at least resolves my nvidia worries.
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Hmmthere's 5 uuids thre
<genii> Pumamori: Ah, nvm, I see the stick is /dev/sdf now.
<Pumamori> Yes!
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: The game continues . There should be only one . do all those other strange UUIDs return "  No such file or directory " from the ls command ?
<sintre> well i gotta go grab some dinner . good luck Pumamori  and genii getting this sorted out :) sooner or later sure it wil be
<Pumamori> So, just to repeat what the actual problems are, because I've been wording it in a very confusing way: The installation process worked - but the grub terminal appears on boot, after exiting out, I enter its menu to choose. It also shows up, when I don't have the Ubuntu USB Stick in there - which is not good. I'd like to get rid of the entire grub t
<Pumamori> erminal in the boot process - booting Ubuntu when the stick's plugged in and booting Windows if not!
<Pumamori> Thank you very much sintre!
<genii> Pumamori: Your USB stick does not seem to have a native install ( for instance, just a dos partition, instead of an EXT4, and swap). It must have been made with some older tool which tries to convert for instance a non-hybrid ISO file into a bootable USB, using something like loadlin
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Hmm they're symlinks to sda5 sda6 sda7 sda1 and dm-0
<genii> Pumamori: I would suggest to do an actual install from an Ubuntu bootable liveUSB onto that stick as if it were a hard drive
<Pumamori> I used Rufus to create the bootable media on a different stick, then used the stick you see here for the installation, configuring the fat and ext4 myself. I left swap out because a guide said it wouldn't be necessary if I had enough ram and didn't care about hibernate
<tangled_z> Ok I am going to save this entire conversation to make sure I'm able to fix this if it occurs next time
<Pumamori> I'm not sure if I'm grasping what you're saying correctly - but I feel like I did what you suggested, right? I used the latest Ubuntu version with Rufus to create a stick, booted from that then installed it on the other stick as if it was a hard drive
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Not sure of what you have executed to see symlinks . AND dm-0 ! How does raid/LVM enter this picture ?
<genii> Pumamori: OK, let me look again at the pastebin.
<ash_workz> tangled_z: you should have a client that keeps logs
<ash_workz> tangled_z: it's saved my @ss on more than a few occasions
<Pumamori> I'm sorry for being difficult.
<bazhang> !1984 | tangled_z
<ubottu> tangled_z: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<UserUS> Pumamori: What did you format the USB to?
<genii> Pumamori: What size was the USB stick that you installed from, and what size was the stick that you installed to?
<OerHeks> tangled https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/03/07/%23ubuntu.html
<ash_workz> wow
<genii> UserUS: Ah, good catch
<ash_workz> why don't more channels do that?
<Pumamori> 8GB, the one I installed to 64GB!
<Pumamori> I used Rufus for the 8GB one, as for the 64GB one, I went into GParted and deleted everything on there, following a guide
<UserUS> Pumamori: What did you format it to? FAT32 or NTFS?
<UserUS> Pumamori: FAT32 is default, did you change that?
<tangled_z> ash_workz: yeah totally. it's only as this is a new install and im using the irc web client from a friends computer while i sort out the problems
<Pumamori> If it's the GParted default, I might have forgotten to change something there. I don't recall that being mentioned in the guide I used, so if that's a problem, that might be it!
<tangled_z> bazhang: thanks! that'll be useful too
<genii> Pumamori: According to fstab, there is nothing the size of 8G currently plugged in. The ones which could possibly be sticks and not HDD are Disk /dev/sda: 238,5 GiB, 256060514304 bytes, 500118192 sectors   and Disk /dev/sdf: 57,9 GiB, 62109253632 bytes, 121307136 sectors
<Pumamori> Oh, yes, the 8GB one is not plugged in right now
<Pumamori> I thought I didn't need it anymore, as it was just used to initiate the installation process
<ash_workz> tangled_z: kek
<ash_workz> I know this is a stupid question, but how do I find the difference between the `parallel` installed on my system and 'https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/man.html' ?
<ash_workz> I'm sure there's something I can do with the package manager
<k1l> !man | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<nacc> ash_workz: what do you mean by 'difference'?
<ash_workz> k1l: the man doesn't tell me anything
<nacc> ash_workz: do you mean functionally?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh, erm, I assumed they were symlinks because they were pointing to the sda's.
<k1l> ash_workz: i dont understand what you want to be told anyway?
<ash_workz> nacc: I mean, just from reading the online man and the man from `man parallel` I can see that the two are significantly different
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: maybe that was the wrong term. And yeah I was surprised to see dm-0 there too.  There shouldn't have been any other partitions other than the ones you've seen in the pastebin
<ash_workz> nacc: particularly in support for flags. like `-0|--null`
<blobaugh> k1l: are you available? I ran across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1609796. I am having the exact issue outlined.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1609796 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "cant upgrade EOL 15.04" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu 2017-03-08
<nacc> ash_workz: you would have to find the source for the paralle that is referred to in the online manpage and compare to the source used in the ubuntu package
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Sure they are symlinks . but I have lost thought process connectivity . No idea of what command you ran to get the output .
<genii> UserUS: I'm thinking now he has an ext4 formatted dos partition
<nacc> ash_workz: but why are you using an online manual if you have the man page locally?
<k1l> blobaugh: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<ash_workz> nacc: erm... let me explain
<ash_workz> nacc: I was looking at wooledge for parallel processing
<ash_workz> nacc: they gave an example `find . -print0 | parallel -0 command | ...`
<UserUS> genii: I just read what he said, and I think so too
<genii> Pumamori: What is the resuly of just: mount    ( please pastebin)
<Aurorasaura> Ok lol I actually need help. When adding mhddfs#/mnt/disk1,/mnt/disk2,/mnt/disk3,/mnt/disk4,/mnt/disk5 /mnt/virtual fuse allow_other,mlimit=20G 0 0 to /etc/fstab it takes me into emergency mode.
<ash_workz> nacc: when I checked the usage locally, I don't have the -0 flag... or hardly any of the flags that are potentially used where parallel is concerned.
<blobaugh> k1l: Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l> blobaugh: then run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Pumamori> genii: http://pastebin.com/FpKRf89E
<k1l> ash_workz: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/parallel.1.html that is the same
<blobaugh> k1l: I keep seeing that, and that it is not recommended cause it will put me in a dev release. In this case will it work out properly?
<ash_workz> nacc: I figured I must have a different version of parallel or some random package similarly named... but I am inept at discerning this from my package manager
<nacc> ash_workz: there is a parallel from moreutils too
<nacc> ash_workz: `apt policy parallel`
<rodney77> hello, I am having trouble keeping my bluetooth mouse and keyboard connected
<k1l> ash_workz: and yes, different ubuntu releases have different versions of parallel installed. i really thought you knew about the stable release scheme of ubuntu by now.
<ash_workz> nacc: and likewise inept at discerning what I'm looking at when I am pointed to the docs in question (in other words, suppose I did find out exactly what parallel I have... I would also need to know what to look for to see what parallel docs I'm looking at)
<rodney77> i am running 14.04 and my mouse disconnects when the computer is idle. They both fail to auto-connect on boot
<blobaugh> k1l: do-release-upgrade -cd show 15.10, do-release-upgrade -c shows 16.04.2
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh that was the output of the ls -l command, I think?
<k1l> blobaugh: it only works with -d. you need to upgrade to 15.10 first. then again upgrade to 16.04 (without -d then)
<blobaugh> k1l: great. Thanks for the help! :)
<k1l> blobaugh: np :)
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ gives me the 5 symlinks! or is that not the command you wanted me to run?
<nacc> ash_workz: i'm not sure i follow? `man parallel` and search for refernces to the null character
<nacc> ash_workz: in that particular case, it seems the parallel man page does not have a reference to the version you are using
<ash_workz> nacc: I did, there isn't any
<nacc> ash_workz: you also haven't provided the apt policy outpu tyet
<genii> UserUS: Meh, EFI
<k1l> ash_workz: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<nacc> ash_workz: or `dpkg -S $(which parallel)`
<UserUS> genii: Exactly what I was thinking, but I have an EFI dual boot and I did run into a problem similar awhile back. Grub boot repair solved the problem. But it wasn't external. I even had to add the digital signature to the EFI boot devices. So many things it could be.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: We want that command to point to the strange UUID . ' ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/44f3493e-30f0-46c5-af38-ce8dcc8e8ebc ' where replacing this UUID with yours results in what ?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Oh! Right
<UserUS> genii: All and all, the grub.conf and xorg.conf will tell all
<genii> Pumamori: Unfortunately, right now I'm too tired to decipher the problem correctly, and have to leave work also. But i think UserUS or possibly another helper who has been observing can keep trying to get your issue sorted
<ash_workz> nacc: https://gist.github.com/ash-m/556c4c6fd77813ee5ea670beacfb9ad9
<nacc> ash_workz: right, so you're using parallel from moreutils probably
<k1l> ash_workz: so you are not even reading the manpage from your ubuntu?
<nacc> ash_workz: `apt policy moreutils`
<Pumamori> genii: I understand, sorry for keeping you up if I did.
<k1l> ash_workz: look at this:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/parallel.1.html
<UserUS> Pumamori: Have you checked grub.conf?
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: hmm all of the 5 uuids produce normal output (no errors)
<genii> UserUS: I'll be on again tomorrow, more rested, if you still need help then I'll be glad to take another look
<Pumamori> UserUS: No, I have not! That was one of the first suggestions, (using: "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true")
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, it's from moreutils
<ash_workz> nacc: in fact, it says that when I run man
<Pumamori> But I wasn't sure whether that would really get rid of the terminal, or that it might only remove the selection after I exitted out of it
<ash_workz> nacc: but, I don't really know what the implication is when I see that.
<Pumamori> I have it open now though!
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: doesn't seem like any of them are strange. Im not sure what the actual UUID was that the earlier warning mentioned as that warning message has disappeared now, sorry!
<nacc> ash_workz: uh, you were looking at the "GNU parallel" manpage and "moreutils parallel" is not "GNU parallel"?
<Pumamori> UserUS: Should I upload the contents to pastebin, or do you only need a specific line?
<nacc> ash_workz: it doesn't really make sense -- but it happens to be the case that there are two packages that provide the same command, but they are different
<nacc> ash_workz: you also see the moreutils version has not been updated since 2009
<ash_workz> nacc: where did you see that?
<nacc> ash_workz: where did I see what?
<ash_workz> 2009
<nacc> ash_workz: at the bottom of the manpage
<ash_workz> oh
<nacc> ash_workz: also, if you actually install parallel, you will see a diversion is introduced
<nacc> ash_workz: and there is /usr/bin/parallel and /usr/bin/parallel.moreutils
<UserUS> Pumamori: I'll take a look if you upload it
<nacc> ash_workz: with corresponding different manpages
<Pumamori> UserUS: http://pastebin.com/w3hpQjTD
<nacc> ash_workz: so install the package that corresponds to what you actually want and you'll be happy
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: "cryptsetup: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate" // And we have a lot to consider ; cryprsetup - encryption at some level ; dm-0 -> part of the device mapper in the kernel, used by LVM . Now I have not a clue what you have done to arrive at this condidition .
<ash_workz> nacc: well, I am trying to figure out what I need to do to understand my state of affairs. I clearly lack quite a bit of common sense so the 'tip offs' are not something I care to rely on; though, thank you for point them out
<nacc> ash_workz: what tip offs?
<ash_workz> nacc: but what I mean is, I am not versed enough to just know that moreutils parallel !== gnu parallel
<nacc> ash_workz: there's no need to be quite so dramatic. it's a confusing circumstance. Two packages provide the same named program.
<nacc> ash_workz: it's not about being versed
<nacc> ash_workz: why would you assume they are the same?
<Pumamori> It seems like: GRUB_TERMINAL=console is what I'd want? Does this just skip ahead to the menu where I choose between Ubuntu / Windows? I'd love to have it boot up windows without the stick and Ubuntu with it automatically - in my current situation, I can't even recover the regular Windows booting, because bootable media doesn't start due to grub.
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: Please boot into an Ubuntu LiveUSB, run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<nacc> ash_workz: also, the online man page you referred to said quite explicitly "GNU parallel" -- your local manpage for the moreutils version does not mention GNU one time
<UserUS> Pumamori: The way that I fixed the error when I got it (assuming you are using EFI) was to mount the drive, get root, add the digital signature to the /boot/EFI...etc configuration file. I'll try to find the file. This is indicated by the line "Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux". So basically it is saying grub will pass "digital signature" paramater to linux to boot
<ash_workz> because afaik ubuntu comes with many gnu tools? (perhaps a wrong notion)
<nacc> ash_workz: so you assumed all tools are gnu tools?
<ash_workz> nacc: no...
<nacc> ash_workz: let's take a step back. state clearly what you would like to learn?
<Pumamori> I'm not even sure what EFI means, sorry! I'll look it up
<ash_workz> (I need to learn what's wrong with me ¬.¬)
<nacc> ash_workz: i was going to say without being dramatic :)
<nacc> ash_workz: nothing is wrong with you -- but this situation is not surprising or confusing to me, and it is to you, so I need you to help bridge the gap
<UserUS> Pumamori: What Jordan_U said will need to be done for either of our fixes. You need a livecd (or usb) that's above it so to speak, to edit the configuration under it
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: That's strange! I definitely did not set up encryption here and I don't remember using LVM, this is the guide that I followed to partition my disk:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ash_workz> I need to think about it.
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, i'm usually around :)
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: I do have an extender partition, but that's not the same thing as an LVM is it?
<UserUS> Pumamori: From there you can run grub repair and look at log files...etc
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: By the way . why 5 symlinked UUIDs ? I see only a need for 4 .
<Pumamori> I see. I am sorry for being ignorant - but how is it going to run? I've been trying to recover the Windows settings through a recovery usb, but it just lead me to the grub menu, completely ignoring it. After choosing windows, it just went straight to the login screen, rather than executing whatever's on the autorun usb
<k1l> ash_workz: program names are not always unique: there is the ubuntu desktop "unity" and a video game engine called "unity".
<tangled_z> Bashing-om:Oh, one's a spare partition. I'm going to install NixOS there eventually (it's empty for now tho)
<ash_workz> I almost lack the vocabulary to describe my ignorance. I would say that I don't really know what something means to be GNU, BSD, etc...
<nacc> ash_workz: that refers to who provides it, generally, and oftentimes to whose standard something is written
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: also, sorry, this is the link to my partition guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<ash_workz> and I don't understand their nature with respect to unbuntu
<ash_workz> -n
<k1l> ash_workz: just read about the gnu vs linux naming drama and you will get to know :)
<nacc> ash_workz: to understand the issue you ran into, you don't really need to know any of that, though
<nacc> ash_workz: at least, afaict
<UserUS> Pumamori: No worries, don't be sorry for asking for help. A login screen for what? grub logon screen?
<bigode> I just couldn't make a ubuntu boot out of a flash drive. I did a DVD and it is working just fine.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: No not the same . and 'extended' partition is but a container to hold ( up to 128 ) logical partitions (your sda5 sda6 and sda7) , Now normally we expect that the root partition be sda1, and swap to be sda5 . Why it is not standard in your install . only you can say .
<bigode> I wonder if that could be because of the format of the flash driver.
<ash_workz> well, I just need to know some thing reliable... judging from our previous convo, I would say that ubuntu has no control over what is put in gnu man pages...
<UserUS> bigode: First question I asked
<bigode> the DVD is Joliet formated, while the flash driver is FAT
<nacc> ash_workz: huh?
<nacc> ash_workz: the content of the manpage is unrelated to the problem you hit
<nacc> ash_workz: you were looking at the manpage for an unrelated command
<UserUS> bigode: Yeah rufus does FAT32 defualt, that's what he used
<nacc> ash_workz: (locally) that happened to have the same name
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: that guide i linked suggested that putting swap first will make it faster? I sort of blindly trusted that claim without verifying it though
<nacc> ash_workz: and that you happened to have installed
<ash_workz> right, my problem is just discerning concretely that
<bigode> UserUS: rufus?
<nacc> ash_workz: well, your first hint was that your manpage didn't match :)
<bigode> UserUS: I am using that unetbooting
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: do you think having swap as my first partition might be the cause of my inability to resume?
<Pumamori> I'll try to explain better - the "easy" fix to my solution was to boot a Windows 10 recovery CD / USB and just restore the boot settings from there, (so something similar to what you're suggesting with Ubuntu), but ever since I started having the grub terminal popping up at reboot, I didn't get my bootable sticks to work at all. It *always* jumps t
<Pumamori> o the grub terminal, rather than executing my recovery stick. If I choos either Ubuntu or Windows, it continues to ignore their existence, haha.
<bigode> UserUS: so FAT32 works?
<UserUS> bigode: ohh sorry misread nevermind
<bigode> UserUS: so FAT32 works?
<UserUS> Pumamori: Easy, Change your boot order in system setup, save and reboot
<UserUS> bigode: for bootable ubuntu, you'd want NTFS
<ash_workz> nacc: right, I did in fact understand that something was off from that :) but when I say that ubuntu doesn't control gnu man pages... what i mean to say is I could envision a scenario where a parallel command is provided by a moreutils package that was created by gnu; so I wouldn't say I could rely on the fact that GNU is missing from the docs that that means it is not gnu parallel
<bigode> UserUS: Mmmmmm.. so that is it!
<Pumamori> Yet I can't even open the bios or boot settings since grub "appeared". I've mashed pretty much every single F button before boot (before the grub terminal) and after choosing windows, to no effect. (Also tab, delete...)
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Well, not all guides are 100% trustworthy, but no, having swap as primary on sda1 should not cause a problem . ( Me I want my root partition 1st as sda1 !) .
<nacc> ash_workz: moreutils is not a GNU package
<nacc> ash_workz: http://joeyh.name/code/moreutils/
<nacc> ash_workz: GNU is typically quite verbose in their own manpages and will tell you if you are using a GNU tool
<nacc> ash_workz: as, just like the case you are finding, it matters to know that
<ash_workz> nacc: right, I know that now; but I'm must trying to convey the lack of concreteness when I am trying to discern these things in general
<nacc> ash_workz: you undersatnd that very rarely does ubuntu create any manpages, they all come from upstream sources
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK. So can you currently boot any OS on this machine?
<ash_workz> like, sometimes I'll have a command, and there is no man at all
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Yeah I probably should've stuck with convention in hindsight!
<nacc> ash_workz: such as?
<Pumamori> Jordan_U: Yes, both Windows and Ubuntu (when the stick's plugged in.)
<ash_workz> I dunno;  I can't think of one... I
<Pumamori> My problem is the grub terminal, that's even there when the stick's not in.
<UserUS> type startx into the terminal
<ash_workz> I've run into the instance where `help command` had had information in lieu of man, or sometimes I'm sol, but that's happened maybe 3 times total
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK, then please boot into Ubuntu, run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Believe me it is all a process of learning and adapting ! Now each and every install I do is different . But I have learned what is and what I want . You too will :) /
<UserUS> Pumamori: Try to run the command startx too, to get the desktop
<nacc> ash_workz: i've been actively using and developing on linux for a while now, and i've not run into that situation myself anytime recently (yes a long time ago it was common). So i'd need a specific case to help
<nacc> ash_workz: in the case of parallel, say, you could have done a `apt-file search /usr/bin/parallel` and seen that it's in two packages
<nacc> ash_workz: and then looked at those packages descriptions and seen that one says it provides GNU parallel and the other provides a bunch of utilitieis
<Bashing-om> Pumamori: Careful with 'startx' has limited applications in today's systems .
<ash_workz> nacc: well, that's not exactly my point... I think what I need to do is learn 2 things: 1) how to find out where a command came from and 2) understand the the references for documentation on the upstream command.
<Pumamori> I'm a tad confused. What does startx do exactly?
 * ash_workz tries that
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thanks! Yeah, it's a learning experience! I try and experiment around with new options to see if they make things better.
<Pumamori> Also, apparently I have to install mawk first for the script to work, a sec..
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: We may not have found out the mystery of the resume, but at least we managed to make my system boot! Thanks for the help! :D
<nacc> ash_workz: 1) if installed, dpkg -S `which command`; if not installed, `apt-file search command`. Also, the whole command-not-found stuff does some of this too
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: Back to the issue at hand . Able to reboot ? What happens ?
<UserUS> Pumamori: so do sudo apt-get install mawk. And startx is what you use to start xorg which will bring you to the GUI of the desktop
<nacc> ash_workz: 2) not sure i undrerstand
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Yes, it manages to boot now.
<scarybaby> hello
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: So long as I shut it down. Not sure if it'll suspend, though
<ash_workz> nacc: apt-file search /usr/bin/parallel has no output
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: I tell ya the truth . wwith cryptsetup and dm-0 and graphic'
<nacc> ash_workz: have you run `apt-file update` as your user?
<Pumamori> Hm, it doesn't upgrade the old version. And ah, I see.
<ash_workz> nope
 * ash_workz does that
<nacc> ash_workz: then totally expected :)
<nacc> ash_workz: just like apt itself
<scarybaby> dumb question, I'm trying to install php5-fpm but when I run the apt-get command I get a "has no installation candidate error". How do I install this package?
<nacc> scarybaby: what version of ubuntu?
<scarybaby> 16.04
<nacc> scarybaby: 16.04 has no php5 support
<scarybaby> ah
<nacc> scarybaby: php-fpm (php7.0 based)
<scarybaby> ty!
<nacc> scarybaby: you can either use trusty in a container/vm or use ondrej's PPA
<nacc> scarybaby: or migrate to php7 :)
<scarybaby> It's for tooling around while I learn to PHP properly
<Bashing-om> s issues that you do not know the why of ---- I would give a lot of thought - as this is a fresh install - to doing a RE-install taking what you know now and applying it to this new installation ,
<nacc> scarybaby: ah, then definitely just use php7.0 :)
<Pumamori> Is there any way I can just force to use the bootable media through grub...? It would simply so many things if I could get that thing to run..
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: hhmmmmmm that's a very good point.
<scarybaby> nacc, if I run apt-get install php-fpm, will that give 7?
<ash_workz> nacc: okay, that's done, what is the output of search telling me exactly?
<nacc> scarybaby: yes; and it will track the correct version that is supported as you go forward
<scarybaby> excellent, thank you so much!
<nacc> ash_workz: `apt-file search <filename>` searches the contents of all packages for any file matching '*filename*'
<nacc> ash_workz: (as per `man apt-file` :)
<UserUS> Pumamori: You can't without it being mounted. There is a program I use that is basically a bootloader itself. It's called rEFInd. Might solve the issue of your boot paramaters, because it loads bootloaders, anything attached when your computer boots, it gives the option to boot into
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Yeah it'll have a think about it, it might be the way to go. Can't believe so many issues popped out of nowhere so early on!
<Pumamori> I see
<jason_-> Does anyone know if different nvidia cards play well together on Ubuntu?
<jason_-> Like if I have two different types
<UserUS> Pumamori: Yeah, I can find the install instructions if you want, but grub-repair is what probably needs to be run to solve the issue you have now. Which you can do with a liveusb. Your issue isn't uncommon.
<ash_workz> nacc: okay, I see a colon separated list, (ie: `pssh: /usr/bin/parallel-nuke`) ... so what is 'pssh' in that case?
<UserUS> jason_-: Proprietary drivers work just fine, in my experience. I have seen people with issues here and there though
<nacc> ash_workz: a package name
<Pumamori> Ah, alright. But I couldn't run any other liveusbs - how does that one differ? (Again, don't mean to sound rude, just asking because I don't know any better)
<jason_-> UserUS: Well I've been having issues with intel graphics + a quadro GPU. I thought maybe buying a cheap nvidia card for running displays would be an easier solution.
<jason_-> err not quadro, Tesla K40
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: Yes you can use the grub shell to boot from other media, but at some point we need to figure out what your current configuration *is*. Boot info script will tell us that, and then hopefully from there we will be able to walk you throuhg fixing it.
<UserUS> Pumamori: Grub-repair is an application, not a liveusb
<Jordan_U> UserUS: Pumamori: I would recommend against using boot-repair if you have someone available that can determine what actually needs to be done rather han hoping the script's heuristics get it right.
<nacc> ash_workz: note that also you can pass -F to apt-file so it treats the argument as a fixed string and not a regex
<UserUS> Jordan_U: Sure, troubleshoot other options first by all means. Jump in here.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: It is your system, we are here to help in whatever you decide to try and do :) - If It ain't broke do not fix it .
<UserUS> jason_-: Probably, the drivers are more common, but that's just a common sense judgment on my behalf
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: That's true too! :) It works fine at the moment. This does feel like one of those things that might get annoying in the future. I'll see how it goes for now and if the problems persist!
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: Thanks again for the help :)
<Pumamori> Alright, thank you. Not sure if I've mentioned it before, but mawk doesn't upgrade the files, since it's "the newest version available", thus not letting me run the scripts. And I am *terribly* sorry, but I've been at this for a while too and it's getting extremely late - I have to get up in 4 hours for university, and I want to get at least some s
<Pumamori> leep in. Thanks for your help so far - I'll try to get all the requested files and then deliver those tomorrow (or rather, later today I suppose). I hope this doesn't seem ungrateful, I'm just really tired at this point.
<Bashing-om> tangled_z: My pleasure . Things like this make my day . Helps ne too on this steep curve of learning .
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: sudo apt install gawk
<ash_workz> how do I search ubuntu repositories for a keyword in a package/command name?
<nacc> ash_workz: `apt-cache search ...`
<Jordan_U> ash_workz: apt-cache search keyword
<UserUS> Pumamori: Run chmod +x "scriptname" to get the script to run...and feel free to pm me later, I'll go on tomorrow to try and lend a hand at some time.
<nacc> ash_workz: and now it's also `apt search ...`
<ash_workz> nacc: apt-cache search seems search descriptions too
<nacc> ash_workz: that of course is searching your local cache, not the repositories literally
<Pumamori> Alright, I've run the script once: http://pastebin.com/Dci11s6n
<nacc> ash_workz: you want to only search names?
<nacc> ash_workz: `man apt-cache` ... --names-only
<ash_workz> well, if I hear about the parallel command and I am thinking of installing it... I don't know that search all the descriptions is helpful
<tangled_z> Bashing-om: :D glad to hear that I brought you a problem that you found interesting!
<nacc> ash_workz: well, if it's a command it lives in bin, so i'd do `apt-file search parallel | grep bin` at least
<nacc> ash_workz: but also, in this case, i'd probably first try `apt-cache show parallel`; and i woudl assume as it's a command i could do `apt-file search /usr/bin/parallel`
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<nacc> ash_workz: as all packages that ship binaries for normal users put them there
<Pumamori> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/BGKkeD3F
<ash_workz> hmm I see
<nacc> ash_workz: but more improtanly, if you didn't have moreutils on your sytsem, and had c-n-f (which i believe is present by default), and typed at yoru terminal 'parallel', cnf would tell you which packages provide that binary
<nacc> ash_workz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24134135/
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK, according to that, there are three boot entries that are tried before your machine will try to boot Windows. We can make Windows the first entry tried, or we can remove the other entries.
<ash_workz> nacc: I see
<Pumamori> I see - does removing the others entail cutting off all access? The intention originally was to boot up Windows when the Stick's not plugged in, while booting up Ubuntu when it is
<nacc> ash_workz: and that's just the output from `/usr/lib/command-not-found parallel`
<Pumamori> Reordering sounds like a good solution though
<nacc> ash_workz: which is itself python and you can see how it does that :)
<ash_workz> nacc: I am sometimes wary that when I am told about a command, that I might accidentally be on the hunt for the wrong package.
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: Well, if the drive the entries correspond to isn't available, it should be skipped. Let's see what drive is associated with each entry by looking at the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v".
<Pumamori> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/yvajFr7N
<nacc> ash_workz: it's relatively rare for a command to be in two packages
<ash_workz> nacc: but is it relatively rare for a package name !== the name of the command it provides
<nacc> ash_workz: no, and not every package provides commands
<Pumamori> I see... So the second Ubuntu is Grub? (That's probably the most stupid way I could put it, but hey...)
<nacc> ash_workz: but no one is trying to mislead you by their naming
<ash_workz> no I know, but that might not be practical for the package... ie: moreutils
<nacc> ash_workz: what might not be practical?
<node9> Hi i'm running ubuntu 16.10 and i just made an update and somethings broken. I have fstab entry that mounts /Mypool/var/lib/mysql to /var/lib/mysql. What ends up happening on boot is that the zfs pool doesn't get mounted at all but there's just a symlink /Mypool/var/lib/mysql. The zfs pool can't get mounted because "directory exists". If I remove fstab entry then everything mounts normally, except the /var/lib/mysql
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK, I'm starting to understand what happened. Your Ubuntu installation is on sdf5, but it was configured to use the EFI System Partition sda2. Let me think a bit how best to get this fixed.
<node9> this is the entry that I have in fstab - /Pearl/var/lib/mysql    /var/lib/mysql  none    bind
<Pumamori> I wonder how that happened in the first place. I'm sure I only used sdg (that's what it was back then) for the location of... well, everything. Bootloader too and formatting after hitting "install now" only referred to it too.
<UserUS> Jordan_U: You can change the UUID path
<ash_workz> like, if I am told about gnu parallel and I try it and something fails (I realize that I should probably check to see if said command exists before I just try it, but...) and I go, "oh, I don't have the gnu `parallel` command" but as it turns out, the gnu parallel command is under the package gnutools, or gnu-parallel or something
<ash_workz> (not just `parallel`)
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK, we could fix this manually, but there is enough wrong (or at least not ideal) that it's easiest to re-install, but do it properly.OCOCOCOCOCOCOCOC
<UserUS> Pumamori: It usually happens by not choosing "something else" and setting it manually. Jordan_U is right, if that is the issue, reinstall is best
<nacc> ash_workz: sorry, i'm not sure what you are saying is the problem there?
<nacc> ash_workz: you ran a command, it did not do what you thought it should
<nacc> ash_workz: so you check the manpage -- that's weird, it doesn't mention options i expect to find
<Pumamori> I see, but how would I get rid of grub before doing so? I suppose doing it "properly" would result in a live usb without the grub terminal each time...
<sintre> hell i said to do that an 2 hours ago
<nacc> ash_workz: so then you go and see if the same program is provided by something else
<sintre> but sintre knows nothing lol
<Pumamori> Well, I did choose something else, but I did screw up a bit with the Fat32 / Ext4 stuff.
<Pumamori> Never said you didn't, I just figured there was a quick work around, since it does work - it was just a matter of getting rid of the grub terminal. My apologies if it came off as that.
<nacc> ash_workz: and i think really, don't get hung up on paralle, which is a pathological case (afaict)
<sintre> well you learned there isn't an easy fix after all so you learned something
<Pumamori> Yay me. Haha.
<ash_workz> nacc: pathological?
<UserUS> Pumamori: Well your issue won't allow that unfortunately. Cheers
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: It looks like you don't currently have any Ubuntu LiveUSB plugged in right now. Is that correct?
<Pumamori> No, I have only the stick where I installed it in there
<nacc> ash_workz: where two packages provide the same binary
<nacc> ash_workz: same binary name
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK. Do you have another USB drive that you can put Ubuntu live on?
<Pumamori> Yes, the same one I had it on earlier actually. I just need to put it on there again, because I tried several windows restore images today first
<pos> I'm getting a bad sector on an md array. can I easily find out which member disk houses the specific bad block?
 * sintre remembers somebody saying to reinstall with NEW media and a new iso download sometime in last 24 hours hmm he ponders what could be
<nacc> ash_workz: i'm stepping afk for the evening, but will be around tmrw
<Jordan_U> Pumamori: OK. Please plug that in and re run boot info script.
<ash_workz> nacc: okay! I get how all these commands work together now
<ash_workz> nacc: thanks a lot
<Exterminador> hello guys.. stupid question: is it possible in any way to run a GUI inside a Ubuntu vps?
<Nivex> Is it safe to remove linux-generic after installing linux-generic-hwe-16.04? I have a machine with a somewhat small /boot that keeps filling up from all the recent kernel traffic.
<Pumamori> Jordan_U: Thanks for helping out, but I gotta get up for university in less than 4 hours, so I'll be leaving for now... I'll try to check back in tomorrow. (Wrote you a message about that too~) Thanks everyone, have a wonderful day / night!
<nacc> Nivex: only as safe as you trust the HWe kernel to be :)
<Guest24977> quit
<robbieusa> hi
<ash_workz> nacc: this is the mentality, right? https://gist.github.com/ash-m/61aa32c71963be2032650c9e52dfadf3
<robbieusa> i just recieved a update it says error not enough space got this before i think i need to delete old kernels how do i using terminal
<ash_workz> nacc: sorry, I just read the afk bit
<ash_workz> nacc: thanks a lot
<Bashing-om> robbieusa: If ya have the operating head room now . try ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<OerHeks> robbieusa, apt autoremove
<robbieusa> k
<robbieusa> APT GET?
<sintre> sudo apt clean && sudo apt auto-remove
<robbieusa> says error
<robbieusa> its apt-get
<pavlos> robbieusa, it is one word, autoremove
<OerHeks> robbieusa, sure there is no space or is it mounted dirty = RO ?
<hyperdiv> quick question to anyone out there who has any idea: linux-image-4.8.0-41?
<Bashing-om> robbieusa: " sudo apt autoremove " .
<hyperdiv> can
<OerHeks> oh, typo
<hyperdiv> can't find any information about it, but its being given as an update
<robbieusa> sudo apt-get autoremove is working Bashing-om
<hyperdiv> google can't even find more than 3 references to it
<hyperdiv> seems strange
<robbieusa> reboot after?
<Bashing-om> robbieusa: I would check package status ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; before re-booting .
<hyperdiv> also not in the ubuntu package listings
<hyperdiv> anyone knows what this is?
<robbieusa> k
<sintre> http://imgur.com/a/md0kM
<sintre> command seems to work here
<robbieusa> worked
<hyperdiv> this is on xubuntu 16.04.2
<robbieusa> ty
<Bashing-om> robbieusa: Happy2help :)
<robbieusa> :)
<blobaugh> K1rk: your solution is working perfect. 15.10 upgrade complete, 16.04 on its way! You rock :D
<blobaugh> k1l: your solution is working perfect. 15.10 upgrade complete, 16.04 on its way! You rock :D
<sintre> we got that the first time
<sintre> :)
<Aper> Hi, I need help to set up a wifi network from ubuntu 16.10 as an access point with a BCL4352 wireless card. I can get the master mode to work thus phones can't connect to the access point (which is my main goal). Does anyone has a clue on how to fix that?
<n4no`> Hola Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> n4no`: Hello . What is your ubuntu issue ?
<n4no`> No issue Bashing-om just saying hello.. A
<OerHeks> Aper, BCL ? or BCM ?
<Aper> BCM
<Aper> Sorry for the typo
<Aper> thx @OerHeks
<OerHeks> Aper it should be possible with the STA driver http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/cannot-create-access-point-on-ubuntu-14-04-[wireless-card-bcm4352]-4175541929/
<Aper> That's the one I use I think (STA wireless driver from bcmwl-kernel-source)
<Aper> @OerHeks, thanks I found a new ressource (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx) I'll give it a try
<OerHeks> Aper, good, let us know :-)
<Aper> sure :)
<royhog1> vhosts /cloak
<OerHeks>  
<woju> how to get a invite?
<woju> how to get a invitation?
<sintre> missing a party?
<sintre> depending on the channel I believe its a channel operator that can send invites
<OerHeks> woju, invite to ??
<woju> OerHeks: chat
<woju> #chat
<OerHeks> woju, anyone can come in here for ubuntu support.
<woju> OerHeks: we need chat for a rest
<sintre> woju i invited you to sintreland you didn't accept
<OerHeks> woju, try #ubuntu-offtopic if you have no support issue.
<woju> OerHeks: ok
<sintre> one thing is ubuntu-offtopic requires your nick to be registered
<sintre> some if you licke that nick you might wanna reg it
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<woju>  ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nicol> hola
<ponA> hi, I have a file to which i want to append text with a cronjob. now this file could be read by a user input at the same time, will this be an issue, if yes what exaclty is the issue? no two writes will ever occur at the same time
<Ben64> ponA: sounds weird to write to a file from cron but no, it won't be an issue
<BigMacs> hi
<BigMacs> Anyone here know a lot about git?
<Ben64> BigMacs: the people in #git
<sousousou> hi
<ponA> okay, thx Ben64, are you interested in what i am trying to achieve, maybe you could provide some input?
<Ben64> ponA: go for it
<Herbalist> big Ubuntu update ..
<ponA> okay, i have a RaspberryPi and i want to use several temperature sensors with it. The sensor values are written to some files on the pi, the files contain the Temperature but also much more. I now would like to gather the relevant info of these files (the temperature) into one CSV file. As i would like to get the values every Minute i would just run a Cronjob which executes the script that copies the temperature values over to my CSV.
<basketball> ACTION PARSNIP
<Ben64> ponA: i'm sure there's a better way
<ponA> well, i am sure, too, but i dont know any... got a hint for me?
<Ben64> ponA: maybe ask #raspberrypi
<lurklord> The current linux kernel version of 16.04 is 4.8 right?
<ponA> okay, i'll do that, thx for the info anyway!
<Bashing-om> !linux-image-generic xenial | lurklord
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | lurklord
<ubottu> lurklord: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.66.70 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Ben64> there's also linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<tragical> Hello everyone
<tragical> I have this problem when I try to boot into ubuntu with a usb
<tragical> wheneveri try to do it, it just restarts my computer?
<tragical> can anyone help me solve this issue?
<tragical> the only other os i have on it is debian, and i installed that without a network mirror so its just a terminal
<sintre> tragical , redownload iso and create usb again
<tragical> i did that a couple times sintre
<sintre> sounds like a copy error one one or both of those places
<sintre> also use different media
<tragical> can it possibly have to do with the fact that debian takes over the ret of space?
<tragical> so i may have to free up space on that parititon
<sintre> do you have another bootable usb stick that you can confirm that there is nothing wrong with the port?
<sintre> no if your trying to boot into a livre session from usb
<sintre> shouldn't even touch the hdd
<tragical> oh ok mkes sense
<tragical> ill look but i dont think i have another usb
<tragical> it just flashes on the screen, the two options that restarts
<tragical> then*
<sintre> again gotta use different media different port
<sintre> if not ubuntu any live linux distro to confirm its not hardware
<sintre> go buy a stick tomorrow for 5 bucks
<sintre> until thats ruled out nowhwreere to go
<tragical> ok i found another usb stick
<tragical> do i install different linux distro?
<sintre> anything you want , i assume you want ubuntu
<tragical> yes
<sintre> if you've downloaded the iso multiple times i'd go with that
<sintre> save time
<sintre> if that doesn't work try different distro iso
<sintre> what are you doing
<sintre> to make these bootable sticks
<sintre> program ?
<tragical> im using mac usb loader
<tragical> macl inux usb laoder
<tragical> mac linux*
<sintre> thats probally the problem
<sintre> do you have a linux distro or windows
<sintre> i don't know anythings about mac
<tragical> no i dont :)
<tragical> :)
<sintre> but sure as hell know they aint gonna make window sor linux sticks work lol
<tragical> lol
<sintre> ok now we got a bigger problems
<sintre> maybe not now but tomorrow
<sintre> can you get access to a windows or linux system
<tragical> would setting up a vm work
<sintre> your mac bootable cd thing will most likely never make a function iso out of linux distro
<tragical> so i have to buy another computer?
<sintre> or lurk in the channel maybe somebody that has done it before could come around
<sintre> no just find another comptuer to use
<Sophie__> If anyone could help me I've having a little issue with privoxy and tor together
<tragical> ok ill ask around
<sintre> fk this
<sintre> sry for abreviated bad words
<sintre> here is what i'd do tragic
<sintre> you go two sticks right
<tragical> yep
<sintre> go to a comptuer store and say you want to buy a new usb stick
<Bashing-om> tragical: Mac has the 'dd' tool that will make up a image from a .iso file . However, I do not know the Mac syntax .
<sintre> buy a cheap 10 buck on from store but on the condition they allow you to test it by putting the iso on the other one
<sintre> 1000% it'll be windows
<MrMikl> hi i installed 16.04 for games on my dell,  most things work ok, even in games, except keyboard lag.  I watched lots of youtube but cant find a particular fix for this
<tragical> ok ill try that, they're a couple stores around, thx sintre, and i'll try your method as well Hashing-om
<sintre> so make them download https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Sophie__> mikl, laptop/desktop?
<sintre> right that link down
<MrMikl> a dell xps 8300 desktop with nvidia gpu
<sintre> if some reason that is down , try unetbootin
<Sophie__> have you tried keyboard with other computer then?
<MrMikl> yes i have a few computers, its not a keyboard problem
<tragical> ok i will sintre
<Sophie__> I honestly have no idea sorry
<Sophie__> I'm not very experienced with issues like that
<tragical> thx
<sintre> tragical i'd also like to warn you about something
<Sophie__> and I'm mainly here for a privoxy issue myself
<sintre> if you use a mac apple doesn't help support rival os's in any way
<MrMikl> thats ok, was hoping to find a config file or something, the program works well with lessor machine in win10
<sintre> so you may in the end have to get a new pc to use  anew os
<sintre> they don't provide any driver info or support to competittors
<Sophie__> well, hopefully someone can help me with my privoxy issue tomorrow
<Sophie__> I'm not very experienced atm
<Loyal> Sophie__, What is your issue
<Loyal> Mabey I can help
<MrMikl> prioxy or privacy?
<sudohihi> privacy
<Sophie__> I'm trying to string together both privoxy and tor, right?
<sudohihi> yes
<tragical> oh ok ill look out for that sintre
<Sophie__> specifically torsocks seems to be working in terminal
<Sophie__> while I've set up the configs with privoxy for tor, I'm not even seeming to get privoxy doing anything
<Sophie__> I don't know how to explain it very well because I'm not getting any sort of errors
<Sophie__> I've tested the config page to test as well
<Sophie__> nothing is going through
<Loyal> Are your routes setup corectly?
<Loyal> You can do "route" to find out
<Sophie__> I'm booting my laptop back up
<Sophie__> I've crosschecked on some of the guides for both
<Sophie__> Loyal: ok what am I looking for?
<Loyal> Your default going to your proxy
<Sophie__> as I said, I'm super inexperienced
<Sophie__> I don't think default is going to anything
<Sophie__> default-gateway
<Loyal_> It should say somthing like this "default         (Proxy Ip)    128.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 tun0"
<altendky> i'm trying to figure out how to get my nexus 5x connected via mtp but to have access to the files via a standard path so i can access it easily via an existing script.  ideas?
<Sophie__> Nope, just default-gateway-0.0.0.0-ug-600-0-0-wlp12s0
<Sophie__> probably a stupid mistake I made early on
<Sophie__> wouldn't surprise me
<st3fann> Hi there, I am making an OpenVZ template from a debian minimal install, and I noticed that all of the packages I installed are stored in .deb files at /var/cache/apt, and I wanted to know if these are safe to delete
<st3fann> I did run apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean, but this did not seem to remove the files.
<Loyal_> So your proxy isn't routeing it's self. AKA Its not telling the computer to send internet via it.
<tragical> sintre
<sintre> yea
<tragical> i got it to work :D
<Sophie__> thats what I figured Loyal
<tragical> Hashing-om
<tragical> thank you so much
<Sophie__> as I said, nothing is changing when I start the process/end it
<tragical> dd worked perfectly
<sintre> gratz tragical
<tragical> i had to convert iso to image then use dd to convert
<tragical> never gonna try and install debian again lol
<st3fann> does anyone know if I can manually delete /var/cache/apt deb packages?
<sintre> lol tragical , lets just hope it can make sall your hardware work correctly
<Loyal_> I would say that is a error in the process, can you try it in a fresh vm? That will tell you if you set ip up wrong or the process isn't working right.
<tragical> hopefully i dont have a mac as a my desktop so thats good
 * sintre face palms at those apples
<Sophie__> hmm wait
<Sophie__> just manually started process again
<Bashing-om> tragical: Great , glad you got it worked out . bs=4m in the dd command ?
<tragical> bs=1m
<st3fann> tragical: what does debian have that mac doesn't :p
<Sophie__> default-172.16.1.1-0.0.0.0-ug etc etc
<Sophie__> so now 172.16.1.1 instead of 'gateway'
<Bashing-om> tragical: :)
<tragical> :D
<jayly_> msg Jayly http://www.awesomescreenshot.com/showImage?img_id=2271064
<tragical> mac is cool, but the more customizable it is the better
<Loyal> So your proxy is trying to route.
<st3fann> tragical: it's pretty customizable ;) same backend, better UI, corporate backed
<Sophie__> what should I do then?
<tragical> i mean it has like 100 applications pre installed :P
<sintre> ok lets let tragical decide what he wants to use his hardware for and when did this become a mac cheerleading room?
<Loyal> Install traceroute, then run "traceroute ubuntu.com' and see if it goes via your proxy
<Loyal> K I'm back internet droped
<Loyal> Install traceroute, then run "traceroute ubuntu.com' and see if it goes via your prox
<tragical> well time to build my box up again, thx everyone for your help
<Sophie__> what should have happened if it went via proxy?
<sintre> gl tragical
<Sophie__> oh wait
<Sophie__> im dumb
<tragical> thx, u too sintre, st3fann, and hashing-om
<tragical> peace
<Sophie__> so the first four where definitely in my area
<Sophie__> but then it just went thru cogentco
<Loyal> Do you have the same proxy working on another computer right now?
<Sophie__> just tried trace without process running and with
<Sophie__> same results
<Sophie__> I only have privoxy on laptop
<Sophie__> Loyal: do you think you could help me in 20 hours?
<Loyal> I could try to be here.
<Sophie__> Thank you, I'm not sure what my problem is and I'm definitely not sure how to fix it.
<Sophie__> See you then
<tcpdump> I just wnt to boot my server
<tcpdump> and I have tho
<tcpdump> this
<tcpdump> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4J09CZid/
<tcpdump> Anyone have any thoughts on where to start with that...
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> is there any programs that turn ubuntu into windows
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> like functionally
<kristofferhagen> @KDNSKDHFUESLLol Have you looked at "wine"? It allows you to install and run windows software on linux
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> Oh okay thank you, that makes sense.
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> never used it before i guess i just right a script or whatever to run at start up?
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> i guess i;ll figure it out
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> is there any problem with running a vpn on wine?
<jason_-> I'd personally use virtualbox instead of wine if possible
<kristofferhagen> @KDNSKDHFUESLLol I'm not sure if that will work as I've never tried it. I would guess it's a better idea to install a vpn on Ubuntu (if your vpn has support for that.)
<mykdelta> which vpn
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> it's not reliable to run one on virtualbox
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> ?
<Aurorasaura> Could anyone point me to some info regarding how to add a hard drive to a mhddfs setup?
<Aurorasaura> I am having a hard time finding anything
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> nothing compares to windows
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> it's so simple
<kristofferhagen> @KDNSKDHFUESLLol Could you tell us a bit more about what you are trying to do? What are you going to use the vpn for? What Windows functionality are you looking for?
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> at what point is it not worth it to use *nix
<KDNSKDHFUESLLol> when convenience is more important than security and knowing more precisely what is going on with your machine?
<st3fann> KDNSKDHFUESLLol: It's more about when you specifically need to run EXEs and there is not a software alternative for linux, such as Silverlight or video games
<magkneetoe> ..
<tcpdump> Alright everyone, I just did a distro upgrade on a server from 14.04 to 16.04 - On reboot I get this...
<tcpdump> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VhEOZj1b/
<OerHeks> tcpdump, sounds like you hit the new feature, predictable interface naming, no more eth0 but ensp0 https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<tcpdump> Is there a way to boot into a recovery console of sorts?
<tcpdump> OerHeks: hmm, so any idea how to fix it?
<tcpdump> lol
<OerHeks> tcpdump,  you cabn try to disavle this feature on the bootline with net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 >>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/803322/properly-disabling-predictable-interface-naming-on-xenial
<OerHeks> -b
<OerHeks> or change your network config and get used to it :-)
<tcpdump> OerHeks: I use fedora normally, so Im already used to it. :D
<tcpdump> but my server wont boot because of it.
<tcpdump> Is there a safe mode of sorts?
<tcpdump> where I can go in and fix things?
<OerHeks> oke, boot ( hold shift @ boot) and grubmenu appears, choose recovery
<manish_> how to install game in linux ?
<OerHeks> manish_, open softwarecenter, search game, click install, enter password and go
<CrazyTux> hello, just want to report a bug. The bluetooth indicator in Xubuntu 16.10 is not working, I think. I wanted to turn bluetooth off. I am not able to.
<ldleworker> I let my laptop die in the middle of a do-release-upgrade and now it wont boot. I have it dropped into some BusyBox recovery console. Is there a way I can mount my hard-drive and a flash drive and copy stuff out before reinstalling Ubuntu? Sorry if I'm a little panicked.
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: you could try a liveusb and chroot into your files perhaps
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, I can't do that from this busybox initramfs?
<ldleworker> Hmm I see there are no tools on this thing.
<lotuspsychje> !mount | ldleworker you can try
<ubottu> ldleworker you can try: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ldleworker> OK I'll get a liveusb going
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: and if things are totaly scrambled, there is photorec to rescue data also
<ldleworker> huh I am able to see my files by mounting it
<ldleworker> so now I just need to mount the usb disk right?
<sintre> you boot from the disk then mount your dives discs
<sintre> i mean you live media whatever that is usb or dvd
<WildPenguin> when is the next LTS release going to happen?
<ldleworker> sintre, why do I need to boot a live distro?
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, this recovery environment doesn't seem to have fdisk. how can I mount the usb?
<sintre> you said you wanted to recover data
<sintre> might be a good idea
<WildPenguin> guys, can I test the next LTS release?
<ldleworker> sintre, sure, but I also said I was able to mount the disk from the recovery busybox.
<sintre> idleworker do whatever
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: 18.04 is next
<ldleworker> sintre, dunno why you're being this way
<ldleworker> I mean, for example the fact this thing has no fdisk might mean I need a liveusb
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: can you try the recoverymode and fix the broken update?
<WildPenguin> It looks like 16.10 is somewhat unstable.
<ldleworker> didn't know that was an option
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: 16.04.2 you can try, if you like LTS
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: not sure it will work, but worth a try
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | ldleworker
<ubottu> ldleworker: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<WildPenguin> I installed 16.10 because only in that I could open some pdf files that I couldn't open in LTS, despite trying everything.
<WildPenguin> I concluded that 16.10 comes with newer versions of packages.
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, hmm I don't have a (recovery mode) option
<ldleworker> I have (safe mode)'s though
<WildPenguin> But, now this thing freezes frequently and I can't do anything but press the power button on my laptop.
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: there are several pdf viewers to test on ubuntu
<WildPenguin> Really annoyed.
<sintre> wildpenguin > you can update many packages thru backports , not sure about pdf in patiicular but many other programs you can also install
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: do you see ubuntu kernel (previous versions) ?
<WildPenguin> That pdf issue is an old one. I raised the query here sometime ago.
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, yeah I installed a couple kernels
<ldleworker> Just none that read (recovery mode)
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: one should show ubuntu(recovery) also
<ldleworker> Yeah it doesn't :(
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, maybe I can do it from a liveusb?
<WildPenguin> guys, is 16.10 a little unstable as compared to LTS and is it buggy?
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: ok mate, try the liveusb method then
<ldleworker> haha sounds good
<sintre> hell who would of thought of that
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: please dont generalize things in support channel
 * sintre face palms fourth time today
<ldleworker> sintre, at least I understand the conditions why, which I prefer
<WildPenguin> I am a newbie.
<WildPenguin> Don't know what to do with it.
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: are you the same guy as crazytux?
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, can I use a liveusb from the version I wanted to upgrade to? or should I use 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: any version should be able to rescue data from
<WildPenguin> yes. this is my other nickname.
<WildPenguin> I got changed automatically.
<WildPenguin> It*
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: can you please stop trolling over and over with different nicknames
<lotuspsychje> WildPenguin: you have been asking the same questions to volunteers now, without learning from it
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll see that I appear only with this nick
<CrazyTux> Didn't get any workable solutions.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: you have been given alot of choices and solutions, still you come back here spamming the same questions
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: if you keep doing this, it will get you banned, is that what you really want?
<CrazyTux_> hello, sorry. there was a disconnection
<CrazyTux> hello guys, there was a disconnection.
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: please learn from the solutions we offered
<CrazyTux> ok. Please tell me what do I have to do to prevent that random freezing of the OS?
<lotuspsychje> CrazyTux: you have asked that like tons of times
<sintre> thats like asking us to have a magik ball
<sintre> first thing you can do is check system resources
<sintre> see whats eating up your physical ram and your swap file
<CrazyTux> one question. Does installing multiple DEs cause such a problem?
<sintre> CrazyTux this are redundant questions
<CrazyTux> I don't have any technical knowledge about these.
<sintre> then why did you install them?
<CrazyTux> Ok. Leave all that. I'll reinstall it.
<sintre> CrazyTux i suggest sinse you've worn alot of peoples patience thin here don't go reinstaall then come back asking for support for them
<sintre> We're not free esl practice partners
<CrazyTux> ok. let me sort that out myself.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot for ur suggestions.
<anddam> hello
<anddam> need some NFS help, my autof setting for a NFS share are accepted fine and the autofs mount is listed on client, but I see no directory with the map name on the target
<anddam> if I mount it expliitly with mount I see the mount working as expected
<anddam> explicitly
<anddam> this is my config https://gist.github.com/anddam/181bcae70288d319dc1ace4ed6964080 , the relevant part at least
<vlt> Hello. On our Ubuntu 16.04 machine running perfecetly fine for weeks now, since today not a single user can run firefox. The error message is ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 29685.  Any idea what happened and how to fix it?
<cfhowlett> vlt, sounds like something you should ask mozilla?
<cfhowlett> #mozilla
<vlt> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! vlt
<platzhir1> Any idea why my service (upstart) /etc/init/what.conf is not visible? When running $ service what status it says unrecognized service / file not found
<platzhir1> 16.04
<manish_> How to install game in ubuntu ??
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | platzhir1
<ubottu> platzhir1: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<sintre> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<sintre> thx ubottu
<aavrug_> I am trying to install libmysqlclient-dev in ubuntu16 but getting error sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install lib32z1-dev
<platzhir1> lotuspsychje: oh I knew it, thanks
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, I just booted into 16.04
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, live USB
<aavrug_> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/zlib1g-dev_1%3a1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aavrug_> I also tried google solutions but nothing working for this.
<ldleworker> Neat 16.04 doesn't find my wifi card
<ldleworker> Its 2003 all over again ^_^'
<ldleworker> My touch screen works though!!!
<sintre> idleworker start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ldleworker> sintre, what will I be getting backports of?
<sintre> upgraded packages of everything
<sintre> programs drivers ect.
<ldleworker> isn't 16.04 the latest ubuntu?
<sintre> no
<ldleworker> LTS?
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, IF and only if such things were backports
<sintre> that lts long term support release
<sintre> but most programs and other major things can be upgraded
<ldleworker> wait I'm confused. the LTS release doesn't have the drivers but some other non-LTS release does?
<ldleworker> And I should use backports to get the drivers. Correct?
<sintre> newer version are work in progress long term support releases are just that meaning they';ll be supported long term software and all
<ldleworker> sintre, also this is just liveboot. do you know what recovery option lotuspsychje was talking about
<sintre> i honestly wasn't paying attention to your chat with that user
<sintre> so i couldn't tell you
<sintre> and honestly i still don't know what your main problem is
<sintre> want to articulate it for me
<ldleworker> sintre, Oh I accidentally let my laptop lose power when doing do-dist-updrade or whatever the exact command was
<ldleworker> from 14.04 to 16.04
<ldleworker> and then it wouldn't boot saying it couldn't find /sbin/init
<ldleworker> stupid I know :/
<sintre> ok so first thing from live i would do is get all data off of it that is 100% needed incase something goes wrong
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | ldleworker
<ubottu> ldleworker: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<lotuspsychje> he's trying to get his files back over a borked update system guys
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, hmm yeah the liveboot moutned my disk I see all my files. you're saying chroot the disk. then what?
<sintre> get it to another disc or media
<sintre> lol
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: if you can see all your files, just drag n drop to a backup media right
<anddam> manish_: also http://playdeb.net
<ldleworker> Oh I thought you were suggesting to use liveusb to "finish" the update or fix it or whatever
<sintre> don't do anything till you recover your stuff
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: no, in most cases an interrupted update/upgrade will brake system
<sintre> then we can try creatice solutions to your botched install
<ldleworker> Alright, well then I guess the path forward is simple.
<ldleworker> I suppsoe I should make sure that backports actually fixes the wifi driver first?
<ldleworker> before going to 16.04?
<sintre> and honestly after recovery try to fix the broke system would take 5x what a new install would
<sintre> if it works
<ldleworker> Yeah exactly
<ldleworker> I'm find with wiping
<sintre> i've broken mine plenty of times with every flavour of unbuntu
<cfhowlett> ldleworker, your system is unstable and highly likely to break.  "fixing" a borked upgrade is highly unlikely.  better to backup your data and clean install 16.04.
<ldleworker> But is there a chance that 16.04 just wont have backports available for my wifi?
<ldleworker> Its a dell XPS 15
<sintre> it will work
<ldleworker> OK I'll try it in the live usb environment after backing up my stuff
<CrazyTux> guys, I think I found out the reason for that random freeze.
<ldleworker> gonna be a long ass night
<sintre> i have a 10 year old 1.4 core 2 duo and a 2 ghz 13 less than 5 months old
<sintre> drivers found for both
<ldleworker> sintre, sure but this laptop was available when 16.04 was made
<CrazyTux> I have Xubuntu 16.10 and Mint installed on my laptop. Allocated 4 GBs of swap during Mint installation.
<sintre> idleworker the lts was made for all systems
<ldleworker> sintre, I'll trust ya :) I appreciate your help
<vlt> Hello. On ALL our Ubuntu 16.04 machines running perfecetly fine for weeks now, since today not a single user can run firefox. The error message is ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 29685.  Any idea what happened here to all machines at once and how to fix it?
<sintre> pls just come back and tell us you backed you data up lol
<CrazyTux> Now I am using Xubuntu 16.10 and when I type sudo swapon --show in the terminal, it doesn't show any result. Does it mean no swap is allocated to Xubuntu?
<CrazyTux> How can I allocate the swap to Xubuntu now?
<sintre> vlt you've said that and were directed to another channel less than 30 minutes ago
<cfhowlett> !swap | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sintre> CrazyTux join #Xubuntu
<ldleworker> Hmm the USB disk I put the live CD on is 64 gigs. Is there anyway to put my backed up data onto it? It seems the total space reports 2.2 gig.
<CrazyTux> ok. When I type sudo swapon --show in Mint Terminal it show some result. But, in Xubuntu it doesn't.
<CrazyTux> I think it could be because of this that Xubuntu is freezing randomly.
<sintre> idleworker get another usb drive or external drive
<cfhowlett> CrazyTux, sounds like xubuntu doesn't see that partition then.  I think fstab is involved but I don't know what to do to reset it
<sintre> if not available just call it a night
<sintre> get one tomorrow
<CrazyTux> I am too new to Linux. Clueless now.
<sintre> no clue whats going on with that flash drive
<manish_> how to install ubuntu ?
<sintre> CrazyTux i told you not to come back wanting support for unsupported thuithings
<cfhowlett> !install | manish_,
<ubottu> manish_,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<anddam> I don't understand the meaning of the "+auto.master" line in default /etc/auto.master file, checked auto.master(5) but the syntax between DESCRIPTION and FORMAT doesn't seem to be coherent
<manish_> what is the best way to learn bash scripting ?
<cfhowlett> ask #bash manish_
<anddam> also check ##best
<vlt> sintre: it happens on ALL machines!
<vlt> sintre: I hadn’t realized this before.
<sintre> vtt what is your firefox version
<ldleworker> sintre, hmm how will I get the backports if I can't connect to the internet
<ldleworker> Should I skip 16.04...?
<sintre> why can't you get on the internet?
<cfhowlett> ldleworker, backports are the least of your issues.  your present system is borked.  reinstall it
<vlt> sintre: 52.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, sure, the question is what version of ubuntu install...
<cfhowlett> ldleworker, LTS.  choose one.
<vlt> sintre: There seems to have happened an (automatic) upgrade last night from 51* to 52*.
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, if 14.04 is the last version that works out of the box it seems bad idea to upgrade
<sintre> 16.04.2 will work fine
<ldleworker> sintre, I'm running that in live usb right now
<ldleworker> no network devices found
<sintre> and sinse its on your stick just use that to install after you backup
<ldleworker> ...
<ldleworker> it doesn't find the network card.
<sintre> 16.10 won't fix that
<sintre> you need to figure out the network
<vlt> How can I revert the Firefox upgrade that happened last night on my Ubuntu 16.04 machines?
<ldleworker> sintre, I know what network I wanna connect to.
<sintre> plug it into a physical router thru a cat five cable
<sintre> stop worrying about the wifi now
<sintre> and btw your stick can install it , it doesn't need the internet
<sintre> in fact my advice is DON'T install upgrades thru the inter while upgrading to avoid problems such as your having
<ldleworker> dude not all laptops have ethernet these days
<ldleworker> like this one
<cfhowlett> ***this*** +!
<lotuspsychje> vlt: its not recommended to revert packages to older ones
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, ?
<geirha> vlt: you can install a specific package version with   apt-get install <packagename>=<version>
<sintre> well if you bought some crappy revived version of a netbook nothing i can do for you
<cfhowlett> ldleworker, do not do a hot upgrade.  clean install.  as sintre suggested
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, please stop repeating the same advice
<ldleworker> I am willing to do a full install.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: 46 users would like to run firefox now.
<ldleworker> I want to. Not to a version of ubuntu that has no drivers for my wifi card.
<sintre> idleworker if you won't let us help you we can't
<ldleworker> lol how am I preventing you from helping me?
<geirha> vlt: won't stop it from being automatically being upgraded again though, but hopefully there's a fixed version by then
<vlt> geirha: Thank you. How to find out the exact version string?
<geirha> apt-cache policy packagename
<ldleworker> by reporting the details of the situation? you just acknoweldged that you understood the problem and that you can't help/
<ldleworker> seems unnessecary to accuse me of being difficult :(
<sintre> yes i'm a idiot and your the one who has every exuse not to do what has been suggested
<sintre> i'm done helping you
<ldleworker> I didn't say you were an idiot?!
<ldleworker> I said you acknowledged my problem
<ldleworker> "<sintre> well if you bought some crappy revived version of a netbook nothing i can do for you"
<ldleworker> Thanks...
<lotuspsychje> sintre: please remain calm and polite in support
<sintre> nothing left for me to say so no problem
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, is the problem as bad as sintre says?
<ldleworker> That if 16.04 doesn't have drivers for my wifi I'm screwed?
<sintre> i never aid that
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: you cant generalize things too quickly, we find solutions in many cases
<vlt> geirha: policy only shows the current 52* version of firefox and one 45*. How to get back the version 51* that worked perfectly fine until yesterday?
<sintre> i said 16.04 is a lts release and is fully capable of supporting it
<ldleworker> "<sintre> well if you bought some crappy revived version of a netbook nothing i can do for you"
<sintre> that was in reference to your exuse of not being able to hook your netbook up to a router via hard wire
<aavrug> Hey folks any solution for this  Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/zlib1g-dev_1%3a1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu4_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)?
<geirha> vlt: Hm, that would mean it's gone from the repo already
<ldleworker> sintre, which is absolutely true. It has no ethernet.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: instead messing with older versions, help the community and start a new firefox bug?
<geirha> vlt: /var/cache/apt/archives may still have the previous deb
<ldleworker> So I'm confused as to how to get wifi or any kind of networking, if 16.04 doesn't have it out of the box.
<ldleworker> or 16.10, etc etc
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: some systems need driver tuning before work
<sintre> i have a 14 year old notebook and 216.04 picks it up
<ldleworker> sintre, how does that help?
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: like installing restricted-extras for example
<sintre> 16.04 and a new 6 month old notbook and its wifi can be picked up by 116.04
<sintre> something else is going on there
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, how can I install that. Would it be on the USB drive?
 * ldleworker tries.
<ldleworker> nope. :(
<sintre> and somebody else is going to have to help you with it
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: first tell us wich chipset your wifi is?
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, do you know the command to figure that out? Something lspci?
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: sudo lshw -C network
<ldleworker> looks like Broadcom Corporation BCM4352
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: chipset and driver= loaded?
<sintre> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> full instructions for installing broadcom 43** wifi support:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ldleworker> sintre, doesn't say anything like that. says `configuration: driver=bcma-pci-bridge"
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, nice!
<lotuspsychje> ldleworker: but before you try to install wifi, wasnt you going for a data backup first and clean install?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: First I have to let people work here.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: I already used the "send crash report to mozilla" function.
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, the data is copying to the usb drive right now
<cfhowlett> vlt, might a workaround be in order until ffox gets sorted?  chromium-browser works well
<ldleworker> lotuspsychje, I'm trying to figure out if an upgrade to 16.04 is tennable. If not I'll reinstall 14.04.
<hateball> vlt: does it crash with new profiles as well?
<hateball> vlt: Firefox, that is
<hateball> I'm thinking if it's related to the removal of npapi support for stuff other than flash
<vlt> cfhowlett: Installing right now on all servers. The speed of the repo server is terrible :-/  What a morning!
<vlt> cfhowlett: Thanks, btw.
<vlt> hateball: Checking that ...
<cfhowlett> vlt, wait whut?  you have - 46 servers?  I would think setting your mirror would be a high priority?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, hmm, I'm not exactly sure what the page wants me to do
<ldleworker> it seems the kernel driver "bcma-pci-bridge" is loaded
<cfhowlett> ldleworker, you do not have internet access.  use the "no internet access" option
<vlt> cfhowlett: It’s six servers in six locations, so a local mirror doesn’t make very much sense.
<cfhowlett> vlt, fair enough
<ldleworker> cfhowlett, ah so get the proprietary drivers installed. Got it!
<untoreh> when a loop device gets partitioned, partitions are not updated and partx must be called manually, how to fix this ?
<vlt> cfhowlett: There are working up to 20 people simultaneously on one Ubuntu machine.
<EriC^^> untoreh: that's standard
<cfhowlett> vlt, impressive.  most - impressive.  (foreboding music plays)
<vlt> cfhowlett: The repo bandwidth is equally 175 kB/s for all my current apt processes :-D  (using sync’ed tmux panes)
<vlt> cfhowlett: And the worst part is: There’s isn’t much working going on right now :/
<cfhowlett> vlt, you should share this is #ubuntu-server.  I would bet they have some nifty solutions
<lotuspsychje> vlt: i would suggest a new firefox bug
<vlt> lotuspsychje: As soon as the last of my users has a working browser running.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: if more users encounter this problem, you will help the community
<vlt> Any idea why there’s not a single deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<sintre> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=firefox
<cfhowlett> vlt, because you ran sudo apt clean && sudo apt autoclean
<sintre> manual report goes alot further then just a auto bug report
<guest4385030> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -s ! 192.168.0.2 -j ACCEPT , error can not have ! before -j ?
<ldleworker> nice I got it working
<vlt> Where can I find a deb file of the latest working firefox 51* to install manually?
<sintre> https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Install-and-Update/Install-Firefox-on-Linux/ta-p/2516
<sintre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<EriC^^> vlt: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<vlt> EriC^^: Thanks!
<EriC^^> vlt: np
<Afshaal> Lubuntu 14.04 and the Opus audio codec has been busted since an update for like two weeks or more now
<anddam> nothing, I cannot figure out why autof isn't creating the subdirectory in the mount point
<Ben64> Afshaal: elaborate
<Afshaal> I sure hope libopus or whatever the problem library is gets fixed soon...
<Afshaal> Pretty simple, any video or bare audio using Opus audio doesn't play back on all the players I've tried since a couple weeks ago now
<JP____> conclusion: never update :p
<Afshaal> Parole Media Player and VLC give some hints as to the problem at least at least
<JP____> can't you reinstall the packages?
<JP____> Maybe see if the older versions are still available
<JP____> ( or build them if you can get into the git branches)
<Afshaal> VLC thinks the format is "undf" and Parole tries to get you to install the missing decoder for audio/x-unknown
<Ben64> Afshaal: works here, must be you
<Afshaal> what system and version Ben64?
<Ben64> 14.04
<Afshaal> My 16.04 desktop plays Opus fine
<Afshaal> it's just this 14.04 laptop that's messed up
<JP____> Afshaal: why don't you reinstall?
<Afshaal> I've done nothing to my codecs recently so I can only conlude this happened in some sort of update
<Afshaal> reinstall what?
<JP____> Or did you try that already?
<Ben64> well it isnt an update
<JP____> libopus
<Afshaal> oh
<Afshaal> hmmm
<Afshaal> how?
<JP____> sudo apt-get install libopus
<JP____> it should update it if it isn't the newest
<JP____> otherwise: sudo apt-get remove libopus
<JP____> and then install
<Afshaal> unable to locate package libopus, guess that's not actually what it's called >.>
<Ben64> Afshaal: install mplayer2, try to play file, pastebin output
<Afshaal> even though that's what ffmpeg calls it
<JP____> apt-cache search libopus gets you the package name
<Afshaal> Got mplayer2 already
<Ben64> so do the rest of what i said
<Afshaal> How do I make it spit out an output
<Afshaal> oh run from terminal?
<Ben64> yeah
<JP____> yeah always terminal :p
<cfhowlett> doesn't everyone run from terminal?
<Afshaal> [mkv] Unknown/unsupported audio codec ID 'A_OPUS' for track 2 or missing/faulty
<Afshaal> [mkv] private codec data.
<Ben64> pastebin
<cfhowlett> Afshaal, all .ogg report this error or just this one fil?
<anddam> cfhowlett: sure, I ran automount verbosely to no avail
<Afshaal> all media with Opus audio encoded
<Afshaal> whether it's an .ogg audio file, .mkv video, etc.
<JP____> afshaal: do the apt-cache search opus and check the lib you need
<JP____> then reinstall
<Afshaal> okay here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/ia0ri5PU
<Ben64> Afshaal: can you upload the file somewhere
<Afshaal> wow apt-get remove libopus0 is going to remove 36 other packages
<Afshaal> this isn't going to break a ton of stuff that won't be fixed later is it...
<Ben64> dont remove it...
<Afshaal> I guess, hold on Ben64
<Afshaal> okay here you go https://my.mixtape.moe/seswxd.mkv
<Ben64> isnt made properly
<Afshaal> no way...
<Ben64> yep
<AtuM> I wonder if this is some new way to distribute viruses ;)
<Afshaal> I encode Opus stuff all the time and this file runs fine on my 16.04 ubuntu :/
<Ben64> later stuff must have added support
<Afshaal> so it doesn't play for you?
<Ben64> nope, it isn't done properly to play here
<Afshaal> and you have tested out other Opus files of your own on your system?
<Ben64> yep
<Afshaal> hmmph
<jluc> Hello all,
<AtuM> Afshaal: It plays on my vlc just fine
<Afshaal> Could it have been an ffmpeg update that broke things...  But why does it still play perfectly fine on my 16.04 system?
<Ben64> like i said, later stuff must have added support
<AtuM> This does not mean that it's made correctly.. it just might be what Ben64 is saying
<Afshaal> like I said, I encode this stuff all the time in the same way I always have and it's always played fine on this 14.04 system before
<Afshaal> What in the world could have changed?
<AtuM> Afshaal: what do you use to encode?
<Afshaal> ffmpeg
<jluc> Last night i migrated a computer from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, and then imported there some firefox and thunderbird profiles coming from lubuntu 12 or 14
<jluc> all is fine except some mail content and some internet pages parts that appear blank
<jluc> when looking at source i see white square instead of normal characters, as if the used font wasnt defined or doesnt contain the character
<anddam> what confuses me is that mount correctly lists  "/etc/auto.nfs on /nfs type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=7,pgrp=9687,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,indirect)"
<jluc> it could be the system's default font : where is its config ?
<anddam> and if I edit the auto.nfs content to an invalid server I have no complaint at all from automount
<anddam> but the line in auto.nfs is correct, without typos, if I copy the remote path to an explicit mount command it's mounted just fine
<anddam> what would prevent autofs from creating the subdirectories with key names from config files?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Afshaal> I just don't understand what's going on here.  ffmpeg's tools for decoding Opus audio work perfectly fine, I can reencode to other formats and check the file attributes with ffprobe with no problem.  Yet media players that are literally based on ffmpeg can't open the file right?
<Ben64> Afshaal: how are you encoding exactly
<alex_> hi all
<Afshaal> ffmpeg -i vorbis.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec libopus opusreencode.mkv
<Afshaal> typical syntax ^
<alex_> what is it "Hex Chat" ?
<Afshaal> An IRC client that was forked from Xchat
<Ben64> Afshaal: where are you getting ffmpeg from
<Afshaal> Canonical repo I think
<Ben64> nope
<Afshaal> Oh?
<Ben64> 14.04 doesn't have it
<Afshaal> ah, it's this one actually: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu
<Ben64> there's your problem
<Afshaal> I dunno, still doesn't explain why players based on ffmpeg can't recognize it
<Ben64> you're using a completely different ffmpeg version
<Afshaal> VLC doesn't have an ffmpeg dependency
<Ben64> remember what i said about newer stuff
<Afshaal> yeah but I didn't first encode this file on this system either
<JP____> Afshaal: did you do the reinstall?
<Afshaal> no
<Ben64> won't help
<Afshaal> Was afraid to break a ton of programs
<JP____> How can you be so sure?
<Afshaal> 36 other packages to remove along with libopus0
<JP____> if you remove libopus0?
<JP____> otherwise do: apt-get remove libopus0 > OhOh.txt
<Ben64> don't remove...
<JP____> that way you save what packages were removed and can manually restore them in case a reinstall doesn't automatically install them
<JP____> Ben64: you got this?
<JP____> I know you have more experience :p
<Afshaal> it's a bunch of programs it'll remove
<Afshaal> in addition to libraries
<Afshaal> Does this maybe have something to do with the avconv fork of ffmpeg and the removal/replacement in repositories
<Afshaal> oh apparently avconv isn't in the repo either lol
<Ben64> libav-tools
<manish_> what is best tutorial to learn bash script ?
<EriC^^> manish_: /join ##bash and check the links in their topic
<ducasse> manish_: it's #bash
<manish_> Ok thanks
<Afshaal> I have no idea why avconv still exists, the ffmpeg project is back on track now
<anddam> another poor soul lost to bash
<Ben64> Afshaal: you realize 14.04 is from 2014 right\
<Afshaal> yeah I:>
<JP____> What's wrong with bash?
<Afshaal> FISH shell is for cool people ;)
<anddam> JP____: syntax, for me
<FManTropyx> I experienced problems upgrading my system
<Afshaal> Well...  I'm not too sure how to resolve this problem outside upgrading to 16.04 (which I'm not even sure I want to do)
<FManTropyx> does someone know what "some metadata was ignored due to errors" might indicate?
<FManTropyx> then I got "update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults"
<FManTropyx> "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported."
<FManTropyx> "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20170214.1.orig.tar.gz' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<FManTropyx> wait, why do I even suddenly have a flash plug-in? I haven't installed that
<Afshaal> I need sleep though, maybe I'll throw away hours of my time on this frustration again another time -_-
<Afshaal> luckily I'm adept enough to just re-encode audio to something else in the mean time
<Ben64> Afshaal: use ogv instead
<Afshaal> thanks for the help
<Afshaal> ogg video?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> (or a better audio codec)
<Afshaal> the container doesn't matter, this is a codec problem
<Ben64> wrong
<Afshaal> Opus is the best :)
<Ben64> it isn't
<Afshaal> yeah huh
<Ben64> but if you insist on using it, use ogv
<Afshaal> I'll test that theory real quick
<Afshaal> is .ogv the right extension?
<Ben64> indeed
<Afshaal> having trouble moving it from .mkv to .ogv
<Ben64> moving?
<Afshaal> oh right this is vp8 video
<Afshaal> one sec
<Afshaal> wow that works
<Afshaal> very interesting
<JP____> Afshaal: luckily i am adept enough..... LOL
<JP____> Well atleast you got it  working
<Afshaal> What kind of video can ogv hold again
<Afshaal> is it just theora?
<Afshaal> Seriously though, what audio codec in particular do you think is better than Opus, Ben64?
<Afshaal> this ain't like current video matches between VP9 and x265 or whatever; Opus is the king of the hill today
<Ben64> ogg, ac3, whatever the source is
<Afshaal> ogg is a container to hold Vorbis or Opus audio ;)
<Afshaal> aac was competitive with Vorbus, but Opus blows it away
<Afshaal> (Opus being the next generation codec after Vorbis)
<Ben64> why are you re-encoding the audio anyway
<Afshaal> compression of course
<Afshaal> gotta keep things tidy for social media and such
<Ben64> so use a codec that actually works
<Afshaal> Opus did D:<
<Ben64> h264/aac
<Ben64> works everywhere
<Afshaal> I'd rather figure out what update broke most of my opus decoding
<Ben64> it wasn't an update
<Afshaal> even busted in my web browser, which I know used to read em just fine
<box> bonjour
<thekoko_> helle every body
<thekoko_> in thirst time, excuse me for my english written, and my poor level whit ubuntu
<thekoko_> i try to use application using my sound board, and, i find this message:
<thekoko_> Error, couldn't open /dev/audio
<Afshaal> All right well goin to bed
<thekoko_> i haven't got this repertory DEV/AUDIO
<Afshaal> thanks for the help Ben64 and JP____, I have some more insight to investigate this again later
<cheng1028> hi
<anddam> oh shoot
<anddam> I just had to try and access the subdirectory for autofs to mount it
<anddam> yet it wasn't listed in ls /mntpoint and I thought there was some issue
<anddam> and I was going crazy since I couldn't figure whatthe issue was
<ldleworker> Hello. I am trying to install 16.04 from USB. The installation is a success, it tells me to restart the machine, and then I get a black screen with some text that says "No bootable devices afound."
<anddam> ldleworker: BIOS/UEFI setup, I guess
<ldleworker> anddam, I don't know what that means
<vlt> thekoko_: What did you do, what did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<anddam> that, in my opinion, there's an issue with the bootloader installed and your current firmware BIOS or UEFI setup
<ldleworker> anddam, what would the issue be? I was booting into Ubuntu this morning.
<anddam> ldleworker: I don't know, what partition table is the disk using?
<ldleworker> I... don't know.
<ldleworker> I have never had problem of this calliber installing Ubuntu.
<ldleworker> I told Ubuntu to erase the disk and install
<anddam> I'm not ure how the graphical installer behaves with regard to the bootloader, I think it'll infer the proper type from the partition table and that should be GPT by default, but I'm not sure
<anddam> anyway stick around, someone more apt to help will likely reply
<tomreyn> ldleworker: you could try the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair utility
<ldleworker> tomreyn, I'll give it a try
<ldleworker> I keep reading that I have to install Windows WTF?
<tomreyn> ldleworker: where do you read that?
<ldleworker> I've read it in multiple places
<ldleworker> A comment here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/848315/no-bootable-device-found-after-ubuntu-installation-hangs
<tomreyn> ldleworker: when you use boot-repair, be sure to unplug any disks / drives you did not have attached while you installed ubuntu.
<F1nny> Anyone familiar with bcache by chance? Just want to confirm this is correct going for systemd-boot and bcache + lvm on luks. backing device would be /boot (ESP) then P2 would be bcache, then lvm on luks on the bcache device || cache device would just be a bcache device (full disk) -- that look right?
<ldleworker> tomreyn, its just a laptop, there's nothing
<FManTropyx> why doesn't ImageMagick run?
<doge-doge> hey guys, is anyone having VPN connectivity issues after the latest round of NM updates yesterday?
<tomreyn> ldleworker: okay. sometime people have extra usb storage devices attached and then it fails to boot. so it seemed like a good hint. ;)
<ldleworker> tomreyn, just the one with ubuntu live on it
<ldleworker> gonna try the tool
<tomreyn> ldleworker: yes this should be fine.
<FManTropyx> I couldn't have imagined it it this hard to find an picture application on Linux that can do a simple crop operation :P
<hateball> FManTropyx: imagemagick is a cli tool, in case you expected something else
<FManTropyx> then why is it in the menu?
<hateball> FManTropyx: you can crop with GIMP, Krita, perhaps even in the default image viewer
<FManTropyx> there could be pop-ups to tell me what each program does
<FManTropyx> I looked at Krita, but did not find crop...
<FManTropyx> gimp probably takes an hour to start and I don't have weeks to learn how to use something that complicated :P
<hateball> FManTropyx: in Krita it's under "Image"
<hateball> crop to selection, for instance
<hateball> maybe it's "picture" (I dont use english locale)
<CrazyH> After making some cahnges to my evdev conf, how can I reboot evdev without rebooting X?
<CrazyH> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<FManTropyx> I have no crop under Image
<hateball> FManTropyx: ah, it's called "Trim" in english
<FManTropyx> so it seems, so that's crop and it is called trim just to throw me off? :)
<FManTropyx> Krita also has a start-up pop-up, which has an empty button to close it
<FManTropyx> ok, it does not work
<FManTropyx> "Cannot use OpenGL"
<FManTropyx> she says she needs at least OpenGL 2.0 or ES 2.0
<k1l_> FManTropyx: what ubuntu is that?
<FManTropyx> I have an up-to-date Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<hateball> FManTropyx: What GPU/driver?
<FManTropyx> no idea
<hateball> an older intel chipset will only have ogl 1.4
<hateball> FManTropyx: run "lspci -k" look for the VGA section
<k1l_> FManTropyx: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<FManTropyx> welp, this is a HP business PC from 2007 with integrated Intel chips
<hateball> FManTropyx: you could try launching with "krita --graphicssystem raster"
<tomreyn> or give gimp a try.
<hateball> Yep, that too
<tomreyn> hardware from 10 years ago is best placed in a museum, not on / below your desk.
<FManTropyx> lspci -nnk produces no output about vga
<dod_> Hello guys!
<FManTropyx> why does Linux have to be so hard?
<FManTropyx> on Windows things just work
<k1l_> FManTropyx: please run my command and show the link here
<hateball> No point ranting, it doesnt help fixing the problem
<k1l_> FManTropyx: and if you just complain and dont want to solve that issue, then this is the wrong place
<FManTropyx> I ran lscpi -nnk and it has no output about vga
<dod_> Somebody can help me? I want to run a program two times on my ubuntu, on windows i use profilemanager for it. There is something like profilemanager on ubuntu?
<k1l_> dod_: what program?
<FManTropyx> there are lots of warnings
<dod_> like a skype client
<doge-doge> have you guys tried using Firefox 52 yet, do you like it, and is it worth installing.
<stratocastorNM> hey dod, theres a system manager
<stratocastorNM> go to your unity button, system maneger, kind of like task manager
<dod_> stratoscastorNM Realy ? okay i try to find it
<tomreyn> doge-doge: that's not a support question. and you should install security updates no matter what.
<stratocastorNM> or maybe system monitor
<dod_> yea i got system monitor
<stratocastorNM> can see tasks there?
<dod_> yea a lot
<doge-doge> i'm wondering if it's interfering with vpn connections since it has a new "captive portal detection" feature...
<stratocastorNM> dont go on a killin rampage. what you looking to do?
<stratocastorNM> what program two times?
<dod_> its called vcc, its a telephone client
<stratocastorNM> overwatch round brb
<stratocastorNM> yeah, i suppose you can do that, seperate proceesss
<stratocastorNM> whats it for?
<dod_> well i want to login as admin, and as an user
<dod_> and i have to launch the client twice for that
<ldleworker> yay I got 16.04 installed
<tomreyn> doge-doge: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1307867#c7
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1307867 in Networking "How to turn off captive portal detection - detectportal.firefox.com/success.txt" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<tomreyn> doge-doge: which VPN client / mechanism do you use?
<doge-doge> openvpn standard config
<tomreyn> then it's unrelated
<dod_> if i use two different user to run a program twice, is that possible ?
<doge-doge> tomreyn, I use the terminal as well, can't be bothered by the NM
<tomreyn> dod_: yes, that's generally possible. but you may not get to see both of their graphical interfaces unless you start them from separate X sessions (which you would need to initiate before you start those separate processes).
<tomreyn> dod_: why would you like to login, to ubuntu (I assume) as an administrative and restricted (standard) user at the same time?
<dod_> not in ubuntu, i have to launch the program twice, and log in as admin and as an user
<dod_> in the program :) but i think i solved this
<dod_> i test it and i write the result
<tomreyn> doge-doge: to diagnose your VPN issues, you'd best review openvpn's log files, possibly altering log verbosity and restarting the client as needed as you go. you can also make the client run without detaching off your console so you can watch its output there.
<doge-doge> I never detach the console and there isn't any apparent errors in the terminal window, everything just 404's after the latest updates lol
<tomreyn> doge-doge: so maybe you need to increase your openvpn client's verbosity
<CrazyH> On booting Ubuntu 16.04 I get the login screen, then an audio mute icon appears, then everything but the Ubuntu backdrop disappears and I'm stuck. Luckily I was able to hit CTRL+F1, login and type startx. How do I fix this?
<stratocastorNM> good luck dod
<tomreyn> dod_: i've never heard of a telephony software called "vcc", nor does a web search provide results for it.
<dod_> tomreyn thanks for your help, its called virtual call center :)
<dod_> well, i started it as root, and as an user, but thats not good
<tomreyn> dod_: confirmed, that's not a good idea.
<strk> where should I file bugs against an ubuntu package ?
<Ben64> !bug | strk
<ubottu> strk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<strk> thanks
<dod_> tomreyn i solved it, ubuntu use same profile manager like windows, you can use --no-remote -p -x command
<strk> I'm confused, bugs.launchpad tells me there's no "firefox-dev" package in ubuntu ?
<strk> but I have Installed: 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2
<strk> Version table (from apt-cache policy) tells me: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages
<strk> does 500 mean not available ? or what ?
<dod_> thanks for your help guys
<dod_> bb
<stratocastorNM> nice work dod!!!
<tomreyn> he left. geez this software he uses ships private SSL certificates with the client.
<untoreh> how to make loop devices trigger udev rules ?
<blaaz> hi :)
<theptr> Hi is there a way to get my fingerprint sensor working in ubuntu 16.04 dell E6420. I found some stuff on Google but it doesnt work :(
<theptr> I installed fingerprint-gui but is doesn't see the sensor
<hateball> theptr: do you know the exact model etc?
<hateball> theptr: lsusb should show
<hateball> for googling purposes
<theptr> hateball, Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:5801 Broadcom Corp. BCM5880 Secure Applications Processor with fingerprint swipe sensor
<theptr> hateball, i also have been searching but it seems like there is no driver
<eltigre> er
<FManTropyx> what's the EoL for 16.10?
<FManTropyx> hateball, the raster thing worked to start it - thank you!
<hateball> FManTropyx: :)
<FManTropyx> I still don't know how to select an area and crop it, but maybe in the next few days I will find it out
<hateball> FManTropyx: in krita?
<biomorph> Hi all...   I've just upgraded from Trusty - 14.04 to Xenial - 16.04 and I am having problems with libcogl15
<hateball> FManTropyx: selection tools are on the bottom left, pick one that suits you
<hateball> then just select the area you want to keep, and trim it
<biomorph> Many packages depend on libcogl20 which will not install because it breaks libcogl15
<biomorph> I can't remove libcogl15 because various packages (including ubuntu-desktop) depend on it.
<hateball> theptr: yea, a quick google didnt turn up much useful info. seems the smartcard bit of the chipset is functional tho?
<lotuspsychje> biomorph: added ppa's of any kind?
<OlofL> is there something similar to mremoteNG for ubuntu?
<biomorph> lotuspsychj:  Yes I did......
<biomorph> lotuspsychje, in fact quite a few.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | biomorph perhaps try to fix this first
<ubottu> biomorph perhaps try to fix this first: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<FManTropyx> I think I managed it... how can I launch the default image viewer from command line?
<biomorph> lotuspsychje, ubottu, Sorry - the upgrade process removed all PPAs, so i no longer have them
<hateball> FManTropyx: xdg-open filename.jpg
<FManTropyx> two more thank you's, hateball!
<biomorph> lotuspsychje, ubottu, libcogl15 is the trusty version 1.16.2-1
<hateball> FManTropyx: :)
<F1nny> Hey guys, any idae why echo cset.uuid > /sys/block/bcache0/bcache/attach is tossing permission denied read only? I'm chrooted in during install and at beginning ran make-bcache -C [cache] -B [backing] then put in writeback mod and continued install, all working just saw somethin in wiki about attaching the first time being needed and it's throwing that
<biomorph> I am considering booting into non-graphical terminal and removing ubuntu-desktop, libcogl15 and then re-installing ubuntu-desktop.
<biomorph> Think that I may kill the system if I do that.
<F1nny> (also note that cset.uuid is actually the UUID haha)
<ethan-m43> hi guys any good irc chat client for ubuntu?
<ethan-m43> do you know any?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<ethan-m43> I use hexchat but I cannot configure it to have many windows
<thyriaen> ethan-m43, hexchat is pretty nice - i think its the best one
<ethan-m43> In older versions of hexchat or xchat I had many windows
<ethan-m43> now I dont have many windows only one
<EriC^^> ethan-m43: many windows?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<ethan-m43> I mean on the same window I had tabs
<ethan-m43> and connected to many channels
<EriC^^> press ctrl+t
<ethan-m43> and servers
<Compuder_Bob> I'm setting up Deja Dup with password protection for the first time. AFAIK, it uses gpg encryption and would need the private keys along with my passphrase to restore the backup. If my computers HDD crashes, isn't that key lost and the backup unaccessible?
<EriC^^> it still has that feature iirc
<ethan-m43> ok I pressed c+T and opened new servers thanks
<EriC^^> ethan-m43: np
<ethan-m43> how can I do settings and preferences?
<ethan-m43> I want to disable logs sounds etc
<EriC^^> ethan-m43: there should be a menu at the top, file , settings ec
<EriC^^> are you using unity/ubuntu?
<biomorph> I can't be th eonly person who's hit the libcogl15 problem.
<ethan-m43> I use ubuntu
<ethan-m43> with unity yes
<EriC^^> ethan-m43: put the mouse on the very top and a menu will appear
<ethan-m43> oh i found it
<Anthaas_> If I add $HOME/bin to my $PATH variable, I have also included $HOME/bin/subdir, right?
<Ben64> no
<Anthaas_> Thanks
<Anthaas_> Is there a way to reload your $PATH without relogging?
<FinalX> if you added it to your variable already, it's already adjusted
<Anthaas_> I've just added it to my .profile
<FinalX> if by adding it to your $PATH you mean in .bashrc/.profile etc, then you need to rehash it
<FinalX> or set it manually for just now
<FinalX> . .profile # for example
<anddam> FinalX: isn't rehashing for PATH?
<Anthaas_> . .profile # worked - thanks
<anddam> Anthaas_: the point is bash has different setting for login/nonlogin shell, and there's an env inherited from the session
<FinalX> "." "sources" a script into your shell, .profile as argument then reads that file and processes it
<anddam> Anthaas_: so where you set something is going to make a difference in having to login again or not
<anddam> according to what shell your terminal emulator spawns
<FinalX> # is just a comment char, and it + any text following it are ignored by bash; I do it so if people copy/paste, the comment after it doesn't get interpreted
<anddam> like using .bashrc is going to work right off since it's parsed by every instance
<FManTropyx> is anyone still using csh?
<FinalX> not me, I'm using zsh mostly now :P
<anddam> FManTropyx: likely, the world is big
<Compuder_Bob> DejaDup/Backup, how does the encryption work? Is it a static GPG key in DejaDup? Is it a unique key that will be gone forever if my HDD crashes? Can I restore a DejaDup backup on a differenct machine with only the backup-files?
<doge-doge> has any complained about failing vpn connections while I was away?
<Anthaas_> Ahhh, nah, I never copy/paste commands haha
<Anthaas_> Too many things can go wrong, including that new thing where people are hiding text in scripts they post online.
<FinalX> Anthaas_: yeah. though on IRC that's kinda hard to do :P
<FinalX> (technically not really possible... and on websites you can only do it with CSS tricks)
<Anthaas_> Habit :P
<Anthaas_> Still possible.
<Anthaas_> Its a good habit to get into for that reason.
<torete> eee
<torete> e
<torete> e
<FinalX> well, I'm glad you don't just copy/paste. I rather have people taking the time to at least get what they're doing. Typing it yourself makes your brain work differently than just copy/pasting, too. It's the same with learning anything. Reading something, memorizing it, is different than writing it out again right after, somehow it sticks better if you do.
<torete> #ubuntu mate
<thu> troller
<doge-doge> does anyone have a vpn here and updated to the latest network-manager yesterday?
<FinalX> I use openvpn and network manager doesn't seem to have support for that, so haven't noticed any changes :P
<doge-doge> but you updated it nonetheless?
<FinalX> I have no upgrades available on 16.04 now, so if it was out for that, then I guess :p
<doge-doge> can you do me a favor and see if you updated yesterday
<FinalX> I'd have to reboot, currently in Windows to test stuff
<FinalX> so I'd rather not now :)
<lotuspsychje> this morning there was a kernel & firefox update
<doge-doge> I'm talking about network-manager specifically
<sonu_nk> hi i installed phantomjs on my ubuntu server.. not i want to check where it is intalled .. how can do ?
<lotuspsychje> sonu_nk: perhaps with the whereis command?
<FinalX> sonu_nk: did you install it as a package ? dpkg -L <packagename> will list the files installed by it
<Jarwin> how to disable my touch screen? im try to use bash script using xinput but the id for touch screen changes occonisaly...
<sonu_nk> i installed using this command  sudo apt-get install phantomjs
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: in my dpkg log: 2017-03-08 07:00:57 configure network-manager:amd64 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 <none>
<doge-doge> okay and your openvpn connection is working normally?
<FinalX> sonu_nk: dpkg -L phantomjs
<FinalX> will list the files.
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: dont use vpn sorry
<doge-doge> that's what I'm interested in
<sonu_nk> FinalX, yes its working
<lotuspsychje> doge-doge: have you tried a network-manager restart?
<sonu_nk> also one more thing .. using this command  sudo apt-get install phantomjs ubuntu installed its lower version .. Why ??? but its have its new version on  phantomjs site
<altin> how do I make a chrooted user have its own /etc/hosts file ?
<altin> just copying the /etc/hosts file to chrrotdir/etc/hosts doesn't work :/
<FinalX> altin: you could set HOSTALIASES variable for the user, but other than that, not much.
<FinalX> have a look at http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10438/can-i-create-a-user-specific-hosts-file-to-complement-etc-hosts perhaps
<sixtynine> is anyone threr
<Guest11114> so ?
<Guest11114> what is this ?
<hateball> !help | Guest11114
<ubottu> Guest11114: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<bluez___> hey guys
<Guest11114> thank you
<Compuder_Bob> Anybody have experience with restoring DejaDup backups? I'd want to know if there's a unique key that I have to backup as well.
<doge-doge> oh wow I just discovered something with my vpn, it looks like just the dns isn't being brought over, I can ping IPs
<bluez___> how can i install a newer library from zesty onto xenial?
<Ben64> bluez___: you don't
<bluez___> ok so i have to build it myself for xenial?
<bluez___> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libavcodec-dev&searchon=names
<bluez___> i need the newer libavformat
<pagios> user1 ALL=NOPASSWD: sudoedit...    <-- here user1 is a user or group user1?
<Ben64> pagios: user
<doge-doge> how would you manually set a custom dns server on a tun0 interface?
<pagios> ben     group is %?
<Ben64> pagios: check 'man sudoers'
<boboma> hello. apt-mark hold package sets a package on hold.
<boboma> still, apt update wants to update it
<boboma> how to stop this?
<Ben64> apt update doesn't update anything
<altin> So git uses getnameinfo to resolve host, which lib contains this function so that I know to include it in my jail chrooted environment?
<Compuder_Bob> Anybody have experience with restoring DejaDup/Backup- backups to fresh machines? Does it require a stand-alone GPG key or does it need the password only?
<boboma> Ben64, right, I mean apt upgrade
<doge-doge> alright guys I have the guilty network-manager version
<doge-doge> 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<pagios> Ben64, user1 ALL=NOPASSWD: sudoedit /etc/network/interfaces <-- this means user1 can edit that file even if owned by root right?
<RonWhoCares> Can anyone identify what might be causing this failure while I was running upgrades for Ubuntu 16.10 http://pastebin.com/QkgQ3DD7
<Ben64> pagios: with sudo yes
<pagios> he can only exec that command
<steyn>  /join #xps13
<steyn> oops :p
<pagios> right Ben64
<pagios> ?
<vlt> Hello. How do I file a new bug? I logged in with my lauchpad account but there I can't find any "new bug" button.
<vlt> vlt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/
<vlt> Apparantly our new Ubuntu 16.04 machines run automatic upgrades. Where is this configured? How can I disable this?
<anddam> in my mountpoint for nfs I don't see the directories in the fs with ls, but if I access the specific key the content is there. How can I make autofs create all the subdirectories when mounting a target point?
<DJones> vlt: I suspect it will be in Settings, Software & Updates, Updates tab
<doge-doge> ok guys I figured out a vpn workaround for now, just setup your connection in the nm-applet and don't use the terminal to connect, lol!
<vlt> DJones: I'm more looking for a config file in /etc.
<DJones> vlt: ok, not sure about a config file
<ligue> Hi everybody !
<vlt> Maybe /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<ligue> have some problems with raspberrypi3 .. No sound and mozzilla doesn't works
<ligue> can't help me ,
<ligue> nobody knows ?
<ligue> hola todo mundo
<ligue> puede ayudarme con raspberry ?
<ligue> Bonjour tout le monde, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider avec la raspberry
<ligue> ?
<w9qbj> ligue, sound on the Pi-3, raspi-config has a setting to switch sound - hdmi or the 'phone port,  Also the volume may need to be set.  I forget the app. but it happened to me.
<w9qbj> ligue, might be alsamixer
<XXXfce> Woo.  I launched xfce settings session and startup manager and tried testing a splash screen and I couldn't figure out how to stop the test.  Is it supposed to totally lock up the session?
<FManTropyx> xfce does weird things
<noaer> hi everyone
<FManTropyx> hello
<FManTropyx> there is an #xfce channel, btw
<XXXfce> I'm still trying to figure out how to use Linux.  Games don't work right (Path of Exile flickers constantly), pidgin is launching automatically and I dunno why, steam won't launch (missing drivers?)... But hey, I got spybox--I mean dropbox to run.
<XXXfce> I swear this laptop had a bluetooth device but it doesn't show up in the device list.
<XXXfce> Are these problems specific to xfce?
<noaer> XXXfce,  no, it might be video driver issues
<noaer> can someone help me, my lubuntu 16.04 boots very slowly after I installed kali linux and shared swap space
<noaer> here is dmesg: http://pastebin.com/raw/zwEUTsXQ
<XXXfce> Will ifconfig list a bluetooth adapter even if the driver isn't installed?  How can I see if my laptop has a bluetooth adapter?
<ikonia> XXXfce: no
<vlt> XXXfce: You could try lspci.
<Ben64> it wouldn't be ifconfig, that's for network devices
<Smarticles101> Hey, I want to see what ports are blocked at my high school so that I know what ports are open for me to use on my server and such.  I know that I can use nmap to find out, but I also know that it is easily traceable.  I'm wondering though if it would be obvious that I nmaped or if there is some way I can make it less obvious
<Ben64> Smarticles101: ask the networking person at the school
<XXXfce> Aha, there's my bluetooth.  Thanks, Vlt.
<XXXfce> Now to figure out how to get it to work...
<XXXfce> The bluetooth settings gui just doesn't work.  I get a small window with nothing in it.  And it won't even respond to normal attempts to close.
<Ben64> XXXfce: what is the output of 'rfkill list' ? pastebin it
<TheAmorphous> Is it possible to get a higher resolution than 1024x768 using x11vnc on a headless box?  Using a dummy driver or anything?
<Ben64> TheAmorphous: you can get any resolution you want
<hackour> Hello  what the best for laptop dual core and 3gb ram ubuntu 12 or 16?
<TheAmorphous> Ben64 Any links to how I can accomplish that?  It's maxing out at 1024x768, even though xrandr displays a maximum of 8192x8192
<brainwash> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> TheAmorphous: check the man page for x11vnc
<hackour> any help ?
<XXXfce> I've got a weak wifi signal... Internetting is painful.
<TheAmorphous> Ben64: I've been there as well as the ArchWiki.  Couldn't find anything relating to headless resolutions.
<RonWhoCares> Can anyone identify what command(s) I need to give to resolve the error I am receiving when trying to update ubuntu 16.10? http://askubuntu.com/q/890891/453336
<Ben64> TheAmorphous: why do you keep saying headless? it's just resolution
<TheAmorphous> There's no monitor plugged into this box
<Ben64> that is irrelevant
<TheAmorphous> When a monitor is plugged in I get the resolution of the monitor in the VNC session
<TheAmorphous> With no monitor it defaults to 1024x768
<hackour> guys ubuntu 16 vs 12 for dual core laptop and 3 gb ram?
<Ben64> hackour: ubuntu 12.10 is dead, and 12.04 is dying next month, bad choice
<alphastrom> hackour 16 is fine for you
<RonWhoCares> hackour: My 2 cents: 16.04 will have support until 2021
<hackour> but ubuntu 16 is slow
<Ben64> there is no "ubuntu 16"
<Ben64> there is 16.04 and 16.10
<hackour> i mean the last one lts
<RonWhoCares> hackour: You are going to have issues with the programs you use having conflicts and not be able to resolve them.
<Ben64> 16.04 isn't going to be any slower really, just use lubuntu xubuntu or ubuntu mate
<hackour> i like unity :(
<XXXfce> I think it's my network's dns.
<RonWhoCares> hackour: I am running 16.10 for 4 gig of memory.  You could resolve some of the slowness by a 7200 RPM hard drive or SDD
<XXXfce> Ben64: Having trouble with pastebin, but only my wireless shows up in rfkill list
<XXXfce> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/LQ7i8JC7
<alphastrom> hackour works well for me with quadcore and 4gb ram, should be fine for your system
<hackour> alphastrom, you have quadcore i have dual core
<alphastrom> hackour load avarage < 1
<Ben64> XXXfce: unlikely to get bluetooth then
<XXXfce> How hard is it to move from 16.04 to 16.10?
<Ben64> not
<hackour> ok thx guys
<RonWhoCares> Actually hackour
<Ben64> but why? 16.04 is supported until 2021, 16.10 is supported until july
<RonWhoCares> hackour: You could try 16.04 using a live USB drive before installing to see about the speed issue
<hackour> RonWhoCares, ok bro thank you :)
<XXXfce> I dunno, just curious how easy it is to change versions.
<RonWhoCares> XXXfce: You could do it in terminal without an issue, with an Internet connection
<XXXfce> This computer behaves differently than my kubuntu computer with xfce installed later.
<starsailor> hey
<starsailor> I need popcorn time debian packecege
<starsailor> popcorntime not working my elementary os system
<starsailor> pls help me ?
<Ben64> !elementary | starsailor
<ubottu> starsailor: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<wendico> Hello, i have the official bootloader unlock software of my mobile. It consist only of a very small set of bats and a fastboot exe meant to run in windows. is it posible to port this to ubuntu so i can unlock my phone from my ubuntu computer? This is the link of the download from BQ http://www.mibqyyo.com/descargas/2015/11/23/desbloqueo-del-bootloader/ (is only 600kb) in case some expert can take a look and tell me if could run this 
<k1l_> wendico: ubuntu has fastboot in the repos and you can use fastboot without windows .exe
<k1l_> wendico: and i guess xda-developers has some howto for unlocking the android device with running a linux
<RonWhoCares> Hi k1l_
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: I am having a new error.  Is there a simple explanation / resolution @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/890891
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: did you manually remove kernel stuff on your system?
<RonWhoCares> no
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: Should I?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares:  no. that is what the error says
<RonWhoCares> I honestly didn't
<ALFA> mora carnagione scura coda di cava<llo occhi neri formosa
<anddam> on macos I'm able to insert a newline in a GUI text field (multiline ofc) by using alt-enter, I figure this is a "return" or so, but how can I type the same in Unity?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: "ls -al /lib/modules/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<anddam> the rationale is typing in a multiline entry in web chat
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: http://termbin.com/617y
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: and please a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mcphail> anddam: "ctrl-J" is the standard keybinding. Does that work in your program>
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: http://termbin.com/bxsf
<anddam> mcphail: but in GUI apps ctrl- shortcuts are usually bound to something
<anddam> mcphail: in the case of firefox the focus jumps to the URL bar
<mcphail> anddam: then that is a bug in the GUI program. They shouldn't steal ctrl-J
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: ok, there seems to have been some more issues
<RonWhoCares> yes
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: A sudo apt-get update failed
<anddam> mcphail: even gedit
<wendico> k1l_: thank you, so could i just assume that because in the unlock . bat it only says: "fastboot oem unlock-go" i could do it on my ubuntu with same command?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: "cat /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> wendico: yes
<anddam> mcphail: I figure gtk (and other GUI frameworks) won't respect that
<wendico> Thank you very much. k1l_
<RonWhoCares> http://termbin.com/bu1g
<anddam> isn't there a ctrl-enter, alt-enter kind of thing?
<anddam> also how would I go in order to reassign a couple of keys like those, is this a Xorg config?
<superwizard> my wireless drivers are not working
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: http://termbin.com/bu1g
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: http://termbin.com/umck
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: ok, that is the issue. you did put the "intel_idle.max_cstate=1" manually there and it is totally at the wrong palce.
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: AHH!  Yes.  That was from our dialogue a few days ago.  Where should it be?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"  then put the intel_idle.max_cstate=1 into the " " at the line before.
<professor_sadasd> Did anyone's sound stop working recently?
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: after that run "sudo apt install -f" and a "sudo update-grub" after that
<professor_sadasd> from an update?
<professor_sadasd> do i need pulseaudio? becausei dont seem to have it, but my sound was working a day ago
<k1l_> professor_sadasd: only Lubuntu doesnt come with pulseaudio. the rest of the ubunut flavors do have that preinstalled
<professor_sadasd> k1l_, mm thanks
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: Both are done
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: did it bring errors?
<anddam> mcphail: wanna laugh? the web app support shift-enter for that, I was going mad with U+000D et al.
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: Look at lines 17 , 19-22 @ http://pastebin.com/PYNDE96C
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm trying to interpret oom-killer logs from `dmesg`, but having a hard time. Can anybody help me explain why the oom-killer killed the process? https://gist.github.com/TvL2386/6dd00e62bf6a1c7afc373df9fc03c226
<mcphail> anddam: ha!
<anddam> mcphail: any chance you're the autofs resident in da house?
<TvL2386> what I'm trying to find out is how much RAM the process that got killed used and what the memory used/free status was at the moment
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: and please a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mcphail> anddam: not me, I'm afraid
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: http://termbin.com/2pqm
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: that worked now. all done
<RonWhoCares> k1l_: Thank you very much
<k1l_> RonWhoCares: yes, in future dont just blindly put stuff into configs. look if that makes sense.
<KOF2000-DEAD> HI
<KOF2000-DEAD> my chrome ask for my linux password on start up each time i turn on my pc
<KaiForce> I have a java process running on a headless server with no GUI.  How can I tell what launched it?
<KOF2000-DEAD> i am runing ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> KOF2000-DEAD: do you use autologin?
<KOF2000-DEAD> any help pleas
<KOF2000-DEAD> yes
<k1l_> KOF2000-DEAD: it asks to unlock your gnome passwort keyring, where chomre (and other programs) encrypt their saved passwords to.
<KOF2000-DEAD> it ask for the linux password
<k1l_> KOF2000-DEAD: yes, because its your linux users password manager
<KOF2000-DEAD> how to fix this
<KOF2000-DEAD> runing 16.04
<k1l_> KOF2000-DEAD: well, since you dont login at startup but use autologin this is the expected behaviour.
<KOF2000-DEAD> yes have read it online but no solution for 16.04
<KOF2000-DEAD> what i can find
<k1l_> KOF2000-DEAD: so you want to make all passwords used by that user can be read by anyone?
<k1l_> *everyone
<KaiForce> KOF2000-DEAD: turn off autologon, and enter your password when you log in
<KOF200-DEAD> ???
<KOF200-DEAD> how to fix this
<k1l_> <k1l_> KOF2000-DEAD: so you want to make all passwords used by that user can be read by anyone?
<k1l_> *everyone
<k1l_> KOF200-DEAD: what you get there is not bug. its a security feature.
<KOF200-DEAD> i am the only user
<KOF200-DEAD> understand what you mean
<anddam> mcphail: too bad, I got autofs working but the subdirectories are not shown at fs level, that is by 'ls /nfs'
<k1l_> doesnt matter. with that settings disabled everyone can read your passwords from that on.
<KOF200-DEAD> there is only 1 user and that is me
<anddam> mcphail: I hoped someone would come out with "oh it's simple you just add the -show_on_fs=yes option to the config, but so far no luck. Seems autofs doesn't get much love around
<KOF200-DEAD> how to do it
<KaiForce> KOF200-DEAD: Either enter it at logon, or enter it later.  Your choice.
<KOF200-DEAD> no other way
<bekks> KOF200-DEAD: No.
<william_8086xi> IDten -T error
<TvL2386> KaiForce, do `sudo pstree -pa | less` you can see the hierarchy of processes
<KOF200-DEAD> ok
<k1l_> KOF200-DEAD: i guess you can try to set your password to blank. look at the password and keys in system settings
<KOF200-DEAD> let me think
<k1l_> KOF200-DEAD: but as already said, this is meant to happen to ask for the password.
<KOF200-DEAD> maby it is good like this
<KOF200-DEAD> it kind of protection
<KaiForce> TvL2386: thanks, I can't imagine what launched java on that machine
<KOF200-DEAD> there wash alos a other problem
<KOF200-DEAD> i think i fixed with some commmends
<KOF200-DEAD> my ethernet wash sometime not connecting
<KOF200-DEAD> when start up the pc
<KOF200-DEAD> then when i shutdown my pc and start it over again it was working
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<KOF200-DEAD> before in windows 10 i dident have that
<KOF200-DEAD> i did somthing in the ipv6
<KOF200-DEAD> Sombody know where this come from
<TvL2386> KOF200-DEAD, it would be good if you could keep your questions brief, concise and clear... I really have no clue what you're talking about
<KaiForce> KOF200-DEAD: there is no possible way from your description that anyone could know what caused that.
<KOF200-DEAD> The ethernet sometimes dont work when start up the pc
<KaiForce> TvL2386: beautiful, it worked.  It was an application I forgot I loaded, thanks again.
<william_8086xi> I think his spell-checker was hacked
<TvL2386> KaiForce, yw!!!
<JP____> lol @ spellchecker
<TvL2386> sounds plausible william_8086xi !!!
<KOF200-DEAD> LAN dude somtimes not working when start up the PC when i shut down my pc and restart it again it works
<KOF200-DEAD> ??
<taway> Hey guys, quick question. I'm rather new to linux (xubuntu) and I'm trying to get my wacom bamboo fun tablet to work with linux. I added the repository and tried installing the package but it says the package can't be located. Any ideas?
<taway> E: Unable to locate package wacom-dkms
<KaiForce> taway: after you added the repository, what did you do next?
<taway> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus
<taway> sudo apt-get update
<taway> sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
<taway> this is all I did
<KaiForce> ok, i'm out of ideas, sorry!
<KaiForce> I don't know how to check a package name against a repository
<Pici> taway: what release are you on now?
<taway> how do I know?
<k1l_> !find wacom-dkms
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wacom-dkms&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<Pici> taway: what does   cat /etc/issue   say ?
<KaiForce> k1l_: nice
<taway> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<k1l_> that PPA only contains packages up to wily. so i guess its outdated
<k1l_> and doesnt have stuff fox xenial
<KaiForce> stuff fox sounds like a ubuntu release
<taway> hmm so any ideas on what I can try or will it simply not work?
<Pici> taway: I'm not sure if it will help, but there is a xserver-xorg-input-wacom package available in 16.04
<spacebear> hey is their an ubuntu dev around?
<k1l_> spacebear: depends on what the issue is
<taway> thanks guys! quick restart then I'll know if it worked
<spacebear> k1l_, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1345438
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1345438 in General "FF crashes after update from 51 to 52 on Ubuntu 16.04" [Blocker,Unconfirmed]
<spacebear> firefox 52 is broken on ubuntu 16.04
<spacebear> theirs a couple of us in the #firefox channel talking about it, it seems to be an ubuntu specific build issue
<k1l_> !bug | spacebear
<ubottu> spacebear: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Pici> spacebear: Theres #ubuntu-mozillateam
<spacebear> ty Pici
<wendico> hello, do i need a "boot" flag on my external sd card used just for data storage? i wanted to format it and used ubuntu gparted and i see a boot flag.
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1671079  sounds like this bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671079 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes instantly after update from 51.0.1 to 52 on Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<spacebear> yup k1l_
<spacebear> thats the bug
<spacebear> hey Pici who should I bug in the mozilla team room?
<k1l_> marking as affected helps to see the impact of the bug.
<Pici> spacebear: no one in particular, they'll see it when they see it.
<KaiForce> I wouldn't bug anyone unless I were paying them
<spacebear> don't think I have a launch pad acc
<spacebear> guess its time to make one
<asanchez1987> Hi. I'm trying to increase the 'open files' limit for a user without success. Added "username - nofile 50000" to /etc/security/limits.conf, also added "session required	pam_limits.so" to /etc/pam.d/common-session, and also changed the 'sysctl' file limits, and then restarted. When I check back after reboot with 'ulimit -Hn' and 'ulimit -Sn', soft is still 1024 and hard 4096. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<away0> Hey guys, I'm that guy that was asking about the bamboo tablet. Just restarted and now my keyboard + mouse won't work anymore in xubuntu? Any way to undo the changes? I can just reinstall linux but if I could just undo these past changes it would be a lot easier
<larmet> hey all -- having trouble with a usb key i am inserting... dmesg says it shows up, but then nothign
<larmet> may I paste the dmesg output?
<wendico> larmet: use something like pastebin then post link
<larmet> @wendico...thanks... will do right now
<TvL2386> larmet, I'd create a gist, or as someone earlier posted: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<larmet> http://pastebin.com/kRh67hQu
<KaiForce> away0: do you have a machine you can remote into the box with?
<k1l_> larmet: "sudo parted -l"
<away0> I have another machine here if that's what you're asking, still new to this
<k1l_> larmet: wait, this is inside a vm? are you sure the host is not catching that usb?
<TvL2386> larmet, whatever you are inserting is becoming /dev/sdb right according to dmesg, so: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<KaiForce> away0: so you probably didn't install ssh on the affected machine?
<larmet> @TvL2386... it returned NOTHING
<away0> It's basically a fresh install
<TvL2386> larmet, ls -l /dev/sdb ?
<TvL2386> does it exist?
<larmet> does not seem to...
<away0> It's not a big deal, I'll just reinstall xubuntu, I'm just wondering how installing one package can have such effects.
<larmet> Iĺl just a fdisk -l
<k1l_> larmet: does it show up on parted -l? does the Host give the full usb directly to the VM you are using?
<larmet> let me check parted -l
<TvL2386> well, it's weird that dmesg says "[  511.387217] sd 32:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk". This means /dev/sdb should have popped up
<larmet> (please hold...) :)
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm trying to interpret why the oom-killer killed a certain process. It's happened a few times now and I wonder if there's a memory leak somewhere: https://gist.github.com/TvL2386/6dd00e62bf6a1c7afc373df9fc03c226
<koffeeguy> http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/gop-health-care-plan-critical-condition-n730586
<koffeeguy> oopps sorry
<koffeeguy> wrong channel
<KaiForce> TvL2386: I thought I had a memory leak for a similar issue but I increased the RAM on the VM and watched the process it was killing and it needed more RAM than I was giving it.
<Disaster_Area> how do I update my graphics driver?
<KaiForce> Adding RAM resolved my "memory leak."  Just a possibility.
<TvL2386> KaiForce, yeah thanks, it's just that my monitoring system is not reporting RAM increase. At 6:28 the process got killed and the measurement at 6:25 reported 2.318 MByte free. At 6:30 there was 2.570 MByte free.
<TvL2386> and since this has happened 3 times now, I don't think it will stay away
<TvL2386> btw: server has 4GB of RAM
<TvL2386> purpose: glusterfs server (so oom-killing glusterfsd is painful)
<KaiForce> TvL2386: that doesn't sound like my situation at all..    Seems to be a little chatter on the net about it, some of it is old though
<wendico> hello, im getting ready to install on a free partition an os that will install grub but will make my ubuntu unbootable. im scared of this since i dont know how to set up grub only (my ubuntu always looks and set up grub for all my operating systems). what is the easiest way to reinstall grub to boot my 2 old operating systems plus the new one installed? thank you very much.
<KaiForce> https://github.com/RightScale-Services-Cookbooks/rsc_gluster/issues/7 will stop it from happening, not sure if that is good idea or not
<KaiForce> wendico: if you are nervous about it, I'd image the drive first.
<scottjl> wendico: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wendico> Thank you. Im gonna go ahead make an image just in case, any recomended software to do that? can ubuntu do it without a new software? im also reading boot repair link, thank you.
<TvL2386> KaiForce, yeah thanks... I also thought about that, however I'm trying to interpret the conditions of the server when it decided killing was needed. I'm hoping the oom logs show how much glusterfsd was using at the moment, how much was free, how much was the process using that was trying to allocate more? Maybe the mkinitramfs which tried to allocate memory was already using more than needed? I also read that the oom-killer can be invoked when there's too muc
<TvL2386> h fragmentation? Was that the case here? I don't know... I'm hoping some "oom-killer log guru" is around here :-)
<scottjl> if you have a drive you can duplicate to, dd can do it. else use something like gparted
<wendico> i only have free space on a used external partition, so i can only do an image file. can gparted do it?
<KaiForce> wendico: clonezilla is my preferred tool
<scottjl> do you have enough space to clone your whole internal drive to the external drive?
<MediocreN> if so dd will work fine, if not, as Kai said, Clonezilla is a great tool
<wendico> "sudo apt-get install clonezilla" done, reading manual. Thank u very much.
<scottjl> you could do something like dd if=/dev/sda | pv | dd of=/mnt/external/image.dd
<MediocreN> ^
<TvL2386> hey wendico, not sure if recommended or particularly good, but what I always do is starting from a livecd and then dd the entire disk to something else (external usb hdd or through ssh to a server)
<TvL2386> ^ yeah something like that :)
<wendico> ok, i will look at this option aswell, i have a working live usb ubuntu 14, i suppose entire disk image is reduced on size to the real data usage, in that case i do have space on my external
<wendico> if image requires total size of the hd, i dont have space for that
<TvL2386> wendico, if you want to make it compressable
<larmet> @k1l_.... I am sure the host isnt catching the usb
<scottjl> wendico: well a dd image will be the entire size of your drive, free space or not. it copies everything
<wendico> lol, then i dont have space for that
<KaiForce> wendico: clonezilla will compress (unless you choose dd option!)
<TvL2386> wendico, dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/zero bs=1M ; rm /tmp/zero ; dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M | gzip > /mydisk.img.gz
<TvL2386> so: write zeros to the disk, delete the zeroed file and then backup the entire disk and gzip it
<MediocreN> TvL2386: damn. thats actually genius
<wendico> ok, thank you, im gonna read some literature on it just in case before proceeding
<TvL2386> well thanks :)
<KaiForce> TvL2386: I do something similar with VMs I back up over a slow WAN link to NFS
<scottjl> dd if=/dev/sda bs=1M | pv | gzip > /mydisk.img.gz   and get a status display
<TvL2386> you could even do: pv /dev/sda | gzip > /mydisk.img.gz
<KaiForce> The nice thing about Clonezilla is that it is fs aware and can (in some cases) copy only actual data, ignoring all the unused whether zeroed or not
<KaiForce> the biggest drawback to Clonezilla is restoring a large disk to a smaller disk.  It can only do that in limited circumstances
<scottjl> well not like dd handles that case any better
<KaiForce> truth
<scottjl> then you're best bet is to take a file backup, good old tar.
<TvL2386> KaiForce, funny thing about disk images is that you can actually mount them to a loop device using losetup and then partprobe (if I remember correctly) to just mount a partition
<scottjl> ya but that doesn't copy them back.
<wendico> nevetheless im socked at seing this to be so complex, 15 years ago, i remember to do disk image ignoring unused space with a graphical interface tool of either partitions or full disk, i dont remember the tool name what it was so easy hehe
<TvL2386> nope, but you can do file restore from a disk image
<wendico> oh yes, that was norton ghost i thinkç
<KaiForce> wendico: probably ghost
<wendico> yes that was it
<KaiForce> for windows only if I remember right
<wendico> not really
<wendico> bootable floppy
<TvL2386> I always used "Hirens boot cd" for such things
<wendico> but we didnt have this complex file systems that we use now
<TvL2386> but since it's easy to accomplish, I'd like to do it myself :)
<TvL2386> * Hiren Boot CD
<wendico> is that tool still exist?
<KaiForce> TvL2386: "Windows Server Backup" creates VHDs which can be mounted in Windows
<wendico> i prefer to donwload an stock a tool like that, im so dumb at command prompt, scripting and codding
<wendico> o yes, still exist, im gonna download and burn to usb just in case i find it easier hehe
<TvL2386> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<TvL2386> yeah KaiForce I know, not a big windows fan or guru here :)
<TvL2386> I've played with HyperV :)
<wendico> im so ****** used to UI hehe
<KaiForce> I loathe windows, but it feeds the kids
<hateball> wendico: fwiw, it works fine (for me) to restore to a smaller drive using clonezilla with.. the option eludes me
<TvL2386> lol KaiForce
<hateball> wendico: so long as actual data is not more than the drive size obviously
<hateball> wendico: and by default clonezilla uses partimag and not dd so it's only actual data saved
<wendico> of course, nevertheless i installed clonezilla but then i didnt find any icon to launch it
<KaiForce> Yes there is an option to do it, and since you have a drive image you can't really screw anything up
<wendico> and i hate command prompt
<KaiForce> wendico: put it on cd or USB
<hateball> wendico: you dont want to do it from within your booted system, use clonezilla-live
<wendico> ahhhh
<wendico> okey, going for it!
<hateball> wendico: it's an ncurses gui, like a wizard. not really very difficult
<hateball> the most difficult step is picking "advanced" so you have the option to restore to a smaller drive
<wendico> perfect, i think with ui is gonna be easy for me, i use gparted a lot and used ghost long time ago
<hateball> like I said, it's ncurses. not a gui under X. but it works
<KaiForce> if you realize that the first thing you do in Clonezilla is mount the source/target of your images, it makes sense
<wendico> btw, last question, isnt a graphical live tool to modify-restore-install grub?
<wendico> since that was really my biggest concern
<hateball> there are various such "rescue" distros you can do that with. or just your Ubuntu install USB
<KaiForce> you mean the boot repair thing?
<wendico> yes
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hateball> ignore the bit about windows and only think of it as installing grub
<KaiForce> I've used it and it hasn't failed me, but I never did what you are going to do.
<wendico> o yes, that was the link from before, i had it open but forgot to read it
<hateball> wendico: oh you are planning to only clone a partition, not a drive?
<TvL2386> wendico, that's exactly the reason I simply "dd" the disk somewhere. When dd'ing it back you get exactly what you got, including grub or whatever else was on the disk.
<wendico> im gonna clone all in a image just in case, long time i dont mess with my partitions, is being for real 10 years since i havent had any os problem
<hateball> clonezilla offers that option as well, but then you probably need to run a grub-install afterwards yeah...
<Efsey> hi
<hateball> if you use the full disk option, then clonezilla will do it for you
<KaiForce> clonezilla will restore grub as well, in fact you have to uncheck an option if you don't want that
<root____8> hi
<KaiForce> yes sorry with full disk
<root____8> hola
<root____8> necesito una solucion
<wendico> and of course, i may not have any problem now, but just in case, since im gonna try to install android on a spare partition
<wendico> hola, este canal es en ingles, si no sabes, puedo ayudarte a traducir tu pregunta
<root____8> a gracias
<scottjl> there's #ubuntu-esp i believe
<root____8> muy amable, te comento que no logro entrar a la interfaz grafica de ubuntu,
<hateball> !es | root____8
<ubottu> root____8: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<KaiForce> wendico will translate for root
<scottjl> ah es
<wendico> root is having problems to enter graphical ubuntu interface
<genii> wendico: Default settings is that X is not allowed to run
<larmet> I was able to get a printout from lsusb -D... http://pastebin.com/LNhUtyua
<larmet> still having issues with this usb
<larmet> please help
<wendico> pero root, da mas detalles. es una instalacion nueva? se ha estropeado de repente? o que ha pasado para que no te arranque el escritorio?
<ducasse> wendico: good, don't log in to x as root.
<KaiForce> ducasse: !!
<root____8> se estropeo de repente
<root____8> justo antes de mostrar el escritorio se queda en pantalla negra
<wendico> root: acuertade de que no tienes que logar en el escritorio como root, solo con tu usuario, root no puede abrir X por tanto no puede abrir el entorno grafico
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wendico> y te quedas en la consola entonces? la consola si te funciona no?
<root____8> a la consola llego por medio del grub
<root____8> y no tengo problemas
<aotaointbin> que
<root____8> he intentado instalar los drivers desde el modo de recuperacion
<aotaointbin> hablar ingles por favor
<wendico> lol ubuntu no necesita drivers
<wendico> in a minute, root dont know english and ubuntu-es sleeping,
<root____8> ok escibiré en ingles, perdon si tengo mala redaccion
<KaiForce> creo que los ops no quieren usar esta canal sin ingles.
<wendico> what is the command to run X from console if login into ui dektop automaticly?
<aotaointbin> couldn't you help him en espanol in ubuntu-es just like you're helping him here? :P
<root____8> what is "run X"
<wendico> root entra al canal #ubuntu-es y yo escribo aqui en ingles
<root____8> ?
<wendico> understandable, i forwarded root to ubuntu-es
<KaiForce> root____8: mueva a la canal ubuntu-es
<root____8> desde aqui typeo #ubuntu-es?
<wendico> escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<wendico> so i cant help him myself hehe, he is not loggin into ui auto suddently, what is the command to launch the desktop ui?
<KaiForce> i rarely run the UI, I think it was at one point startx
<wendico> sudo startx right?
<KaiForce> probably yes
<TvL2386> wendico, you're not going to start the graphical user environment as root user right
<TvL2386> everything is root then
<wendico> oo yes right
<wendico> so only startx
<TvL2386> when I had gentoo ages ago, I would boot, login as my user and type startx
<TvL2386> not root
<wendico> i think he was trolling or something lol
<TvL2386> who?
<wendico> i meant root, the spanish speaking
<TvL2386> ah :)
<wendico> even though i bothered to help him, he can log and chat on irc only with console but he dont know how to type startx on console xd
<koffeeguy> lol
<vlt> Hello. In most programs ctrl+w closes a window, tab or file.  This doesn't work in inkscape since we changed from Ubuntu 12.04 to 16.04 LTS.  Ctrl+w will create a new empty document there.  Any idea how to fix this?
<ducasse> vlt: in many gtk applications you can change the shortcut by highlighting the menu option you want and pressing a new shortcut
<MediocreN> Anyone know a good DB2 database or weird excel import issues IRC?
<ducasse> !alis | MediocreN
<ubottu> MediocreN: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<MediocreN> yeah, i didnt see anything i would even call close :/
<MediocreN> was hoping someone would have previous knowledge on another irc server
<vlt> ducasse: No, I was wrong.  Ctrl+w actually closes the window but simultaneously opens a new one.
<wendico> im curious, what "ubottu" stands for? why ubottu is calle ubottu? xd
<MediocreN> ubuntu bot i'd imagine
<FManTropyx> Ubuntu bot t[o] u (you)
<wendico> ohh nice
<FManTropyx> I would imagine the closing occurs first and creating a new one after that, rather than simulatenously :)
<wendico> Can i use ubuntu included "start up disk creator" to burn clonezilla, hirensboot and androidx86 to usb devices? or is just for burning ubuntu images? Thank you.
<MediocreN> afaik its only use is for burning ubuntu images
<MediocreN> use rufus, or unetbootin for the others. Or learn to do it manually
<wendico> hehe ill go for unetbootin, cant do manually
<S0bait> Hello I have a shell file with a function to do something, how can I turn that function into an executable command? I want it to remain as a funtion as I import it else where.
<MediocreN> S0bait: as in you have a bash script with a function in it?
<S0bait> MediocreN: Yes, and in another script, I source the file then run the function. However, I also want this function to be turned into a command which the user can run.
<scottjl> S0bait: so make another script with the function turned into a plain old script?
<S0bait> scottjl: Isnt that duplication?
<scottjl> S0bait: life's full of duplications. so what?
<MediocreN> yeah, i was gonna say the same
<scottjl> cp function_script script.sh
<scottjl> done
<MediocreN> then you can make an alias of script.sh
<S0bait> scottjl: Okay, another question. Can I run a command from shell by doing something like /bin/bash file FUNCTION?
<MediocreN> to whatever you want
<S0bait> Like when I execute a shell script can I run a function specifically?
<scottjl> no
<TvL2386> wendico, dd $img > usbdev :)
<TvL2386> there it is again :)
<TvL2386> S0bait, you define a function in some shell file and want to just call it on your shell???
<TvL2386> S0bait: source some_file.sh
<scottjl> that's what it sounds like TvL2386
<MediocreN> I think i know what he wants
<TvL2386> and then call it
<scottjl> is there some reason you want to keep it in one single file? you're just making life more complex.
<wendico> xd, i know u can do everything with the commands, but the only think u can do is understand how difficult is the shell, commands and scripting for an old man. Is as difficult as learning another speaking language. Imagine that i just tell u, learn german. so is as difficult for me to use commands as for you probably to learn german, i promise.
<MediocreN> he has a script with multiple functions, i think he wants to be able to run like script.sh -c and only run his 1 function
<scottjl> S0bait: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8818119/how-can-i-run-a-function-from-a-script-in-command-line
<scottjl> this isn't ubuntu specific in any case..
<S0bait> scottjl: right I am doing that.
<TvL2386> haha wendico, yeah sorry, I just couldn't resist :)
<S0bait> scottjl: Just going to add aliases in the bashrcs of users that sources then runs the function. Can I make aliases sudo only?
<wendico> i tried many times to learn, but just keep forgeting, i misstype and dont see where... and a long etc, as far as today i can just remember to "ls" and "cd" hehe
<MediocreN> not that i know of S0
<TvL2386> MediocreN, I see... Never had or seen that use case before :)
<wendico> even when i type for example "man cd" i dont even understand the manuals
<MediocreN> TvL2386: me either, i'd just split the file and then call it again. But i know my coworker has sever OCD and has gone down that road a few times
<MediocreN> severe*
<TvL2386> wendico, no problem, we'll help with whatever question you have and am happy to do that :)
<wendico> thank you very much
<TvL2386> MediocreN, haha. Yeah just put the function in a file and source it, or put it in bashrc, or source it from there.... whatever.... :D
<MediocreN> wendico: that will happen alot lol i highly recommend jumping into a few bash tutorials
<MediocreN> they will just make traversing / running shell commands a little more intuitive if you have a concept of what your trying to accomplish
<MediocreN> rather than, this needs to happen, somehow
<freakynl> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS fresh and updated it as a VMware VM. Gave it a reboot now, it's been hanging for over 5 minutes now on 'A start job is running for Unattended Upgrades Shutdown'. It's just been fully updated... Is this normal? It's a bare installed, removed open-iscsi (why is that running by default anyways?) and LVM (same question, don't use LVM) and nothing else yet.
<MediocreN> freakynl: i don't have an answer to actually make it boot. But once it does i believe i know whats going on.
<MediocreN> i believe if you: sudo crontab -e and enter: @reboot /etc/init.d/unattended-upgrades start
<MediocreN> if should start that service at boot, and no longer have this wait timer
<TvL2386> freakynl, I've installed a lot of 14.04 and 16.04 servers, but have never seen that
<TvL2386> also don't know what you mean with "updated it as a VMware VM"
<TvL2386> freakynl, btw: I always do `apt-get purge ufw` as soon as I've installed LTS :)
<wendico> i will look at some bash tutorials as suggested, see if i can understand something
<TvL2386> wendico, good luck! If you have any questions regarding bash, don't hesitate to ask
<MediocreN> ^
<MediocreN> bash can be a fickle bitch
<TvL2386> ^
<kidar_> HI I HAVE A HP SERVER D160 AND I WISH TO INSTALL UBUNTU 16.06 please help. it has two hard drives which i would like to mirror.
<TvL2386> kidar_, BUMMER, THAT UBUNTU VERSION DOES NOT EXIST
<ducasse> !server | kidar_
<ubottu> kidar_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<toothe> is there a grub configuration tool for Ubuntu?
<akik> kidar_: check if you have a hw raid controller in that machine
<toothe> I have FreeBSD installed on another partition.
<kidar_> hi yes it does
<akik> kidar_: ok it's a better option to mirror the disk with it
<kidar_> what i want to know is how to silence the fan and get the most of the system
<kidar_> i have mirrored using the raid card on that just wanted clarity if i did correct
<freakynl> MediocreN: ? this is on shutdown, I've disabled it now
<kidar_> basically i want to use this server as an ltsp server in a ubuntu traing envioroment
<freakynl> TvL2386: I installed a lot of them too. I've seen this on all my VMware VM's running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Literally *all* of them, think 10+ by now
<MediocreN> freakynl: its probably from that service not being started at startup, so its not able to do its updates when you shutdown
<freakynl> MediocreN: Ah, that could be. When I give it a reboot remotely though I don't want unexpected wait times anyways so it's better to turn it off, but it shouldn't happen
<akik> kidar_: the machine is meant to be in a rack in a server room. i don't remember if you can silence it
<trailzzend> http://pastebin.com/htvLK78e   - this is my netstat info - can someone glance and tell me all my connections look ok?
<trailzzend> i am perpetually being eavesdropped by the suicide squad
<MediocreN> freakynl: in that case, you can just disable the unattended updates
<MediocreN> thats a garauntee fix, however i believe my solution will work also
<kidar_> i loaded ubuntu mate on it and it is running. this is what i want to use in the training. should i format and install ubuntu server and the guis or leave it as it is
<scottjl> if you're running a headless server, why install a gui?
<trailzzend> so my netstat info looks normal?  #ubuntu-women-project
<trailzzend> http://pastebin.com/htvLK78e
<scottjl> you have all the required CIA snoop ports open. looks good.
<trailzzend> i dont gaf about the CIA
<trailzzend> i just wan to make sense of the info
<szb> Hello everybody! I'm running 16.04 on my laptop and I'm having trouble establishing a bluetooth connection with my phone: Neither does the laptop pick up the phone (or any other devices) and the phone can't see it either. As far as I can tell the bluetooth controller is up and running. But I don't really know hot to troubleshoot this further, most of the links that I've found so far deal with the actual pairing process but not with the
<szb> situation I'm facing, that is the bluetooth adapter apparently being recognized by the system but not working for some reason... Can you give me any advise? :3
<scottjl> trailzzend: do you have an actual question?
<trailzzend> my question would be, is it safest to run a live version than run from my harddrive bc my HD is definitely messed up
<trailzzend> via DVD - than the HDD
<scottjl> trailzzend: well if your HDD is "definitely messed up" then the answer would be a definite probably
<MediocreN> have you looked at smart info of the drive?
<trailzzend> otherwise, i have noticed just weird files and folders.  One is "sniffjoke"  -
<trailzzend> can i fix my HDD - it asks for the password when i reformat it
<trailzzend> and i dont have it because someone root-kit this laptop
<trailzzend> so - no idea if i can wipe it
<MediocreN> um
<scottjl> if your HDD requires a password to reformat it, there is nothing we can help you with on this channel.
<MediocreN> are you saying you need the sudo password?
<alexgr> what is the most simple and efficient way to "tail -f" an "ls -lt" if you know what I mean ?
<trailzzend> I have 5 partitions and i dont want them anymore, but they all have passwords making them untouchable
<scottjl> so you can't boot a live DVD and wipe the HDD?
<trailzzend> im very new but interested in learning what those letters mean.  i wish i could take a class... self-instruction is kinda hard in this field
<trailzzend> i am using  a live DVD now of Kali
<nacc> alexgr: why would you tail follow a static output?
<dax> I note that #ubuntu is for actual Ubuntu, not for random derivatives thereof. There is #kali-linux for Kali.
<trailzzend> i cant delete or reformat any disks from booting into other OS - like Tails.
<trailzzend> asks for Administrator Priviledged password
<MediocreN> well
<alexgr> nacc:because I have processes creating files in that folder
<trailzzend> i tried to find the kali-linux channel its +r
<nacc> alexgr: do you mean you want to `watch` `ls -lt` ?
<nacc> !register | trailzzend: that's not an excuse.
<ubottu> trailzzend: that's not an excuse.: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<trailzzend> oh i didn't know how to do
<trailzzend> thanks
<scottjl> trailzzend: get a gparted live image, boot that, wipe hard drive.
<trailzzend> !register #kali-linux
<MediocreN> trailzzend: also, i believe just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=4M will blank that out
<MediocreN> like regardless
<alexgr> thanks for the tip with watch
<trailzzend> how do you "wipe"
<MediocreN> although that will blank out your partition running w/e your on now too, unless your on a live boot
<scottjl> MediocreN: add count=1024 or something. unless you want to wait for the whole drive to be zeroed
<nacc> trailzzend: no, read the message from ubottu.
<MediocreN> scottjl: thats his goal tho right?
<BluesKaj> trailzzend, do that in server textbox
<scottjl> MediocreN: who knwos. he came in here asking us to verify his netstat output
<trailzzend> tks
<MediocreN> trailzzend: do not run my ocmmand without knowing what it does
<MediocreN> you will delete everything
<MediocreN> make sure that is what you are trying to do
<trailzzend> i am trying to delete everything, so thank you v m
<MediocreN> i feel like i just deleted something important and im not even running commands :/
<scottjl> MediocreN: that's what backups are for
<TvL2386> what's a "backup"?
<MediocreN> its a mythical thing told of in stories
<TvL2386> isn't that when you `cp file file.old1`
<TvL2386> MediocreN, oh that! like a unicorn
<MediocreN> yeah, except unicorns exist in the wild
<MediocreN> lol
<causative> what's a good screencast program that supports recording to RAM?  I cannot record to disk, my disk is not fast enough
<causative> but I only need a few minutes of video
<aotaointbin> causative: record to ramdisk.
<aotaointbin> causative: then copy from ramdisk to secondary storage.
<scottjl> aotaointbin: long time no see. how's your crippled system doing?
<MediocreN> lol
<causative> aotaointbin, then what's a good screencast program that lets me choose the location to store the screencast?  kazam does not
<szb> causative, OBS Studio seems to have an option that might do what you're looking for (but i'm not sure): https://jp9000.github.io/OBS/features/replay.html
<aotaointbin> where does kazam store the screencast?
<causative> I'm not 100% sure but I think in ~/Videos
<causative> unless that's just where it puts final outputs, idk
<aotaointbin> back up your ~/Videos, replace it with a symlink to your ramdisk.
<szb> causative, it states that "as you start the buffer, OBS will start the recording but it wont save anything to your disk, until you press the "Save Replay Buffer" hotkey"
<MediocreN> causative: yeah OBS should be exactly what your looking for
<MediocreN> great program.
<causative> thanks, I used the ramdisk, worked fine
<lurklord> So I can choose between linux kernel 4.4 and 4.8 in ubuntu 16.04 right?
<alkisg> Right
<lurklord> I get it now, I was really confused.
<k1l_> !rollinghwe | lurklord
<ubottu> lurklord: Since the release of 16.04.2, the setup for the !HWE kernel has changed. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<BlackDeath> Hi, how can i hide a second identical gpu Witz the xen pciback driver?
<pos> isn't the 4.8 kernel part of some non-lts release?
<k1l_> pos: its the 16-10 kernel, yes
<pos> meaning it will be unmaintained in less than a year?
<k1l_> pos: look at hte bots link
<amflir> what permissions are needed to prevent the user from renaming a directory (with mv)? currently for testing this, I create a directory with user root in the home directory of user foo and set the permissions to 000. The user can not cd into it but can still rename it!
<amflir> cd linux
<pos> are there any plans to bring wpa_supplicant 2.6 to xenial?
<pos> you've upgraded networkmanager to 1.2.6, but unless you also upgrade wpa_supplicant to 2.6 a lot of those 1.2.6 features will be inert
<Wolfzrat> hi guys
<LetterRip> hi all, I seem to have misclicked and as a result none of my windows are shown in the panel, instead there is an icon that i can pop up a list of windows on the far right
<LetterRip> how do i change that back to the default behaviour?
<sela> hello
<Wolfzrat> is there a channel for bash on terminal?
<nicomachus> ##bash
<Wolfzrat> thank you and one for terminal cli?
<nicomachus> !alis | Wolfzrat
<ubottu> Wolfzrat: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks>  terminal cli ? terminal = cli
<Wolfzrat> awesome thank you
<Wolfzrat> lol i just wanted to say terminal @Oerhek
<nicomachus> i really didn't understand the question. So to alis you go
<Wolfzrat> thanks nicomachus =)
<nicomachus> unfortunately there are no channels specifically for ncmpcpp, so I'm going to have to ask here. I created a new 'bindings' file for key binds and made a few changes, but the changes don't seem to be taking effect. not sure if I need to put the location of the bindings file in the ncmpcpp config or what... the documentation is kinda thin on this
<applepi> Hi all..  is there an upstart pre-stop / post-stop equivalent that only fires on respawn?
<applepi> I've got an conf that I want to sleep 60 seconds between respawn, but not wait 60 seconds to stop or start.
<nacc> nicomachus: http://rybczak.net/ncmpcpp/faq/ ? file an issue on mantis?
<nicomachus> nacc: I don't think it's bug though...
<nicomachus> I think I'm just missing a step and the documentation doesn't really offer any clues as to what
<nacc> nicomachus: i meant for support or anything -- i guess unless someone happens to know :)
<nicomachus> Unless I file an issue saying that the documentation sucks
 * Artarian feels welcomed.
<UNIcodeX_> how can i reassign the Alt+click+drag in unity? I wan
<UNIcodeX_> I want to do this because alt-click-drag in pycharm is not allowing me to do special select in the editor.
<xxco> hi guys Do you know how to use "make install" to force overwrite old binaries in "/usr/local" ??
<nacc> xxco: completely depends on what you are building
<xryuu> hello all! I'm running budgie ubuntu and my pc takes a bit to boot(30-45s), also after i login into ubuntu it takes about 20s to display the desktop. any idea how to solve this? New install, HDD, 32gb ram, gpu gtx970 and a Xeon for a proccessor
<xryuu> *processor
<antoniobeyah> hello, it looks like there was an 16.04 lts release today/yesterday but I am unable to find the release notes- are they in progress?  https://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release-20170307/unpacked/
<antoniobeyah> that directory normally has a release_notes.txt but it is empty
<k1l_> antoniobeyah: there was no release
<antoniobeyah> hmm, there is a new ami out there in aws ami-2757f631
<nacc> antoniobeyah: hrm? those are cloud images, afaict?
<xryuu> anyone?
<nacc> antoniobeyah: and not 'release' like normal -- i think they just get refreshed every so often
<nacc> antoniobeyah: may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<antoniobeyah> nacc: ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> xryuu: See if 'blame' give ya any hints : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html .
<OerHeks> xryuu, what does " systemd-analyze blame " give you ?
<UNIcodeX_> nevermind.... ccsm
<OerHeks> and is your network wireless .. ?
<k1l_> antoniobeyah: maybe you mean this? http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<xryuu> 0erHeks: can you remind me what the code for the pastebin is? so i can send you the link
<xryuu> actually nvm
<antoniobeyah> k1l_: thanks, that might be the ticket
<xryuu> the top two giving 10s+
<antoniobeyah> looks like I may have been looking in the wrong place
<xryuu>  11.320s snapd.refresh.service and 10.394s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<maarhart> hi, when I run ./configure it complains about not finding libraries that actually have been installed. how to solve this?
<elichai2> hi
<nacc> !compile | maarhart
<ubottu> maarhart: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<elichai2> I can't manage to change java version
<nacc> maarhart: you would need to read what config.log says and see what it is failing to find
<elichai2> even after I run: `sudo update-java-alternatives --set /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle`
<elichai2> I still get:
<elichai2> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IlVrYzBd/
<elichai2> java -version
<elichai2> java version "1.8.0_121"
<nacc> elichai2: why would you pastebin something and then paste it in the channel? :)
<elichai2> it's a stupid client
<elichai2> my mistake
<nacc> elichai2: what does `update-java-alternatives --list` say?
<nacc> elichai2: afaik, /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle is not from an ubuntu package, right?
<elichai2> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jyAkT8XY/
<OerHeks> maybe ... /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java
<elichai2> it is
<elichai2> from oracle-java7-installer
<genewitch> how do i hold back kernel updates / or remove intermediary updates (i need 4.4.0 installed and used); also how do i enable the alt key to work in terminal as it is supposed to so i can switch windows in irssi
<nacc> !info oracle-java7-installer
<ubottu> Package oracle-java7-installer does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> elichai2: --^ what version of ubuntu?
<elichai2> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<elichai2> a ppa
<nacc> elichai2: right, not an ubuntu package
<nacc> elichai2: ppa != ubuntu
<elichai2> ohh yes. I thought you meant from apt. sorry.
<xryuu> 0erHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24140790/ the systemd
<nacc> elichai2: you could try passing -v to update-java-alternatives --set to see if it tells you what it does
<elichai2> that's all: resetting java alternatives
<nacc> elichai2: does `which java` still point into /etc/alternatives/java ?
<elichai2> no
<nacc> elichai2: taht is `ls -ahl $(which java)`
<elichai2>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/bin/java
<nacc> elichai2: uh, then how do you expect alternatives to work?
<nacc> elichai2: you forcibly pointed your java there
<nacc> elichai2: which was wrong
<elichai2> not that I remember
<nacc> elichai2: or maybe the PPA does
<nacc> elichai2: in which case, contact the PPA team
<elichai2> how should I just change the ln?
<xryuu> Bashing-om: here's the systemd http://paste.ubuntu.com/24140790/
<elichai2> (in /usr/bin/java and javac?)
<nacc> elichai2: non-trivial, as you need to chagne all of them various links
<elichai2> wait, the ln is fine /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java*
<nacc> elichai2: you just said it wasn't?
<elichai2> that's the thing, 'which java' told me it wasn't but the /usr/bin/java is pointing to the right place
<maarhart> nacc: for instance, it doesn't find expat
<nacc> elichai2: then you've mucked with PATH probably
<maarhart> but it is installed
<Bashing-om> xryuu: I will look, but on networking issues, do not hold your breath .
<elichai2> that may be right
<nacc> maarhart: you'll need to read config.log and see exactly what it is trying to use to deduce expat
<elichai2> because of JAVA_HOME that some apps require
<nacc> elichai2: don't do that unless you know what you're doing
<xryuu> Bashing-om: why's that?
<maarhart> nacc: wher is that log situated?
<nacc> maarhart: when you run ./configure, it generates a config.log in that directory
<elichai2> the problem isn't knowing what i'm doing but *remembering* what i'm doing lol
<nacc> elichai2: you should not need to set JAVA_HOME explicitly in general
<OerHeks> xryuu, what is the outut of : systemctl status snapd.refresh.service
<nacc> elichai2: and that still doesn't explain changing PATH in a non-good way
<elichai2> I had it inside the .profile file
<elichai2> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle
<elichai2> and then added JAVA_HOME to the path
<nacc> elichai2: well that is nonsensical
<xryuu> 0erHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24140834/ here's the systemctl
<nacc> elichai2: you should use update-java-alternatives to change the default java
<elichai2> yes. but what about apps that require JAVA_HOME?
<maarhart> nacc: http://paste.debian.net/918820
<elichai2> and oracle themselves tells you to do that https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19182-01/820-7851/inst_cli_jdk_javahome_t/
<hima> hi there
<hima> when i issue ifconfig
<nacc> elichai2: oracle != ubuntu
<maarhart> nacc: http://paste.debian.net/918821
<hima> i did not show network interfaces excpet lo   127.0.0.1 one
<nacc> elichai2: did you add it before or after $PATH?
<hima> any help?
<beeray> hi I am getting this when adding another interface on ubuntu16.04  service networking restart
<beeray> Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<beeray>  
<maarhart> nacc: http://paste.debian.net/918822
<elichai2> nacc: after
<nacc> maarhart: i didn't say i would help you debug it :)
<nacc> maarhart: but also that's not the whole file, or something else is wrong
<beeray> and I need to create an interface for use on the system
<elichai2> now I removed JAVA_HOME
<elichai2> looks like it worked
<nacc> elichai2: the quite literal help you pointed me at, says to do it before
<nacc> elichai2: so you weren't following oracle's guide
<elichai2> why do it before?
<nacc> elichai2: i have no idea, but if your'e going to point at a guide as why you did something, and then not do what that guide says
<maarhart> nacc: it's not, but it's a big file
<nacc> i have no interest in helping :/
<elichai2> you already helped. thank you :)
<nacc> maarhart: yes, it will be quite large
<maarhart> nacc: first half is http://paste.debian.net/918824
<nacc> maarhart: just use pastebinit
<maarhart> second half http://paste.debian.net/918825
<nacc> maarhart: but again, i didn't say i'd debug this ...
<nacc> maarhart: part of building sofware from source implies you're willing to get it to build
<nacc> maarhart: and none of it is supported in this channel, technically
<maarhart> okay, thanks nacc.
<maarhart> I'm willing, this is the third day in a row with this thing.
<genewitch> how do i hold back kernel updates / or remove intermediary updates (i need 4.4.0 installed and used)?
<nacc> maarhart: you're building for 64-bit windows?
<maarhart> nacc: indeed
<Zewwy> Heyo
<nacc> maarhart: gl! :)
<Zewwy> I'm trying to expand an existing volume that is a Ubuntu 16.04 server VM
<maarhart> nacc: thanks
<nacc> genewitch: that's the GA kernel
<OerHeks> xryuu, i see a lot of 2016 bugreports, network not ready when snapd service starts .. and should be fixed by now. can you start the service? sudo systemctl enable snapd.refresh.service
<Zewwy> Why is it that you can't actuakllly expand an existing logocal partition?
<OerHeks> or sudo systemctl start snapd.refresh.service
<nacc> maarhart: your first paste has the issue
<Zewwy> instead I have to create another partition and, and then it expands a logival partition
<nacc> maarhart: $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors expat failed
<Zewwy> http://www.geoffstratton.com/expand-hard-disk-ubuntu-lvm
<Zewwy> This is the first time ever I think Linux does something way worse than Windows
<nacc> maarhart: you don't need expat but libexpat1-dev
<genewitch> nacc: i don't know what that means. I need 4.4.0 because more recent kernels my screen flickers badly and the bug hasn't been tracked down upstream yet
<Zewwy> Windows Disk manager makes expanding a disc partition soooo easy
<nacc> genewitch: what kernel are you on now?
<jq> Any idea of the cause of this error when running clamdscan? ERROR: Could not lookup : Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<genewitch> nacc: 4.4.0
<nacc> genewitch: and you wnat 4.4.0?
<xryuu> 0erHeks: the first command you send me had an output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24140897/ although the second command had no output
<nacc> genewitch: i'm not sure what the issue is?
<nacc> Zewwy: do you have a support issue? or just complaining?
<OerHeks> xryuu, then my 1st command was false :-(
<Zewwy> I don't understand the concept of why this is, more off alearnign to why its so difficult when another OS made it so easy
<genewitch> nacc: apt downloads and installs newer kernels, i want to remove 4.8.X and 4.9.X and stop it from installing those newer kernels automatically
<OerHeks> xryuu, now chekc with status again ? systemctl status snapd.refresh.service
<fiter> is there a way to see the previous commands given , I mean to move back in current session of terminal when a command covers the whole terminal ??
<xryuu> 0erHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24140911/ here
<nacc> genewitch: then don't opt-in to the hwe kernel
<nacc> !hwe | genewitch: just remove those metapackages
<ubottu> genewitch: just remove those metapackages: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> fiter: `history` ?
<k1l_> fiter: shift+pageup
<Zewwy> My main question still stands, why can't one actually expand an existing partition, instead have to create a new partition to expand a logical volume
<elichai2> ok, new problem :(
<beeray> hi I am getting this when adding another interface on ubuntu16.04  service networking restart. Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details
<elichai2> I need to install openjdk7 on Yakkety. not Oracle jdk7 but OpenJDK7
<maarhart> nacc: but I do have libexpat1-dev
<nacc> !info openjdk-7-jdk yakkety | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: Package openjdk-7-jdk does not exist in yakkety
<fiter> k1l_: shift+pageup also moves up upto a certain limit .
<Zewwy> https://www.brianchristner.io/how-to-resize-ubuntu-root-partition/
<Zewwy> a little better but still painful complared to windows
<k1l_> fiter: i dont really understand your issue there.
<fiter> k1l_:  seeI was using working in linux terminal
<elichai2> !info openjdk-7-jre yakkety
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7-jre does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> elichai2: why do you need jdk7?
<genewitch> nacc: oh because i'm on 16.10 it's going to want to use 4.8. I guess i'll just manually edit grub and remove the packages. is there a way to disable kernel updates all-together?
<elichai2> compiling AOSP
<elichai2> Marshmallow
<genewitch> i have a feeling this issue isnt going to be fixed until lenovo complains
<nacc> genewitch: oh you're on 16.10?
<xryuu> 0erHeks: any idea what to do now?
<nacc> genewitch: that's tricky, because if you stay on the 4.4 kernel, then you're not really on 16.10
<genewitch> nacc: well, everything works properly
<nacc> genewitch: and that kernel is not getting security updates on 16.10, so you're now vulnerable to CVEs
<math-alpha> hi all how do i migrate from ubuntu 14 to 16
<OerHeks> xryuu, i don't understand this, networking is up, ..
<fiter> then I gave tree command to get tree for directories while in root directory and it gave long tree , now I am not able to see the previously given commands in the terminal
<k1l_> math-alpha: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nicomachus> fiter: you can check your bash_history file
<fiter> k1l_:                                                                                                        ^^
<nacc> fiter: to see the commands, just hit up?
<dannyLopez> I have this error and no find a valid information: rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1183) [sender=3.1.1]
<genewitch> nacc: be that as it may, i literally cannot use this machine with >=4.8 kernel
<dannyLopez> Any knows?
<nacc> genewitch: then i suggest installing 16.04 :/
<genewitch> which i did not know until after i upgraded
<nacc> genewitch: easy enought to have verified with a live usb
<math-alpha> thanks KIl_
<nacc> genewitch: or waiting until hwe comes out then testing, and then choosing to upgrade
<k1l_> fiter: expand the limit of scrollback in the terminal settings. or us uparrow to reuse the command
<nacc> genewitch: trust me, you don't want to run a kernel that is prone to vulernabilities (potentially)
<genewitch> iirc 16.10 works fine on live USB, it's just installed it acts up
<anddam> Zewwy: does windows allows to extend the space of non contiguous partitions?
<Zewwy> yes
<nacc> elichai2: I don't know what that is, but if you need jdk7, you should not have upgraded to 16.10
<Zewwy> right click partition in disk maanger, expand, next, next, next done
<fiter> nacc:  I does not only want the list of commands but also the their output on my terminal
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: PPAs disbled - graphics driver - 15.04 fully ipdated and in terminal do ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' . But why leave a LTS release ?
<nacc> maarhart: run that command locally, doe sit work?
<nacc> fiter: well, you didn't say that
<elichai2> didn't knew I'll need it
<nacc> fiter: then you need to change your backscroll size
<nacc> elichai2: sorry, no jdk7 available offiically in 16.10
<elichai2> is there a channel for openjdk?
<nacc> !alis | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<fiter> nacc:  how this can be done ?
<math-alpha> Bashing-om how do you disable PPAs
<genii> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: Desktop install then from software sources .
<nacc> fiter: in gnome terminal it's edit -> profile preferences -> scrolling
<math-alpha> ok but better if there was a written stuff its fast please
<maarhart> nacc: what do you mean with running it locally? go to its folder and run it with ./ ?
<nacc> maarhart: run that command that failed
<fiter> nacc:  and while I make a change here , this will work when I start the terminal again ?
<maarhart> nacc: do you mean PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors expat ?
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: Fast and safe - no . Every system is different , You as the system admin have control .
<math-alpha> Bashing-om i mean the tuto is a bit fast for me
<math-alpha> :)
<genewitch> i think i am going to try updating the nvidia and intel GPU drivers outside of apt and see if that lets the 4.8 kernel work
<beeray> pls help i created an interface using etc/network/interface. eth1 which is to use dhcp but ubuntu is saying unknown interface eth1
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: Oh :) . Once you have done it a time or two is no big deal to revert the PPAs ( if any ) .
<beeray> service networking restart is saying failed because control process exited with error
<genewitch> beeray: do you have two ethernet devices?
<beeray> one nic
<genewitch> well there you go
<beeray> just want to create another one to use for management with openvswitch
<Bashing-om> beeray: systemd ? see: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<nacc> fiter: presuming you change your default profile
<nacc> maarhart: yes
<math-alpha> please meaning of PPs
<Bashing-om> !PPA | math-alpha
<ubottu> math-alpha: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<math-alpha> sorry PPAs
<math-alpha> ok
<beeray> Bashin-om: what can i do to make this work, bcos I have edit the grub to use ethX naming before
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: Bit again, consider why you would want to leave a Long Term Support release ( 5 years ) for 16.10 (9 months ) .
<fiter> nacc:  so no chance to get the previous commands in current session of terminal ?
<fiter> nacc:  with their output on screen
<fiter> ??
<math-alpha> hmm Bashing-om i thought its the best :)
<math-alpha> if any worry with it, i will not upgrade
<k1l> fiter: increase the backlog of the terminal. then restart the terminal program.
<Bashing-om> beeray: Networking is not something I am good at . what release is this as 16.04++ there is no longer a ethX by default .
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: No worry .. just the headache to upgrade from 16.10 sooner .
<beeray> 16.04.2, I have changed the grub to use ethX. I have eth0 now and I want to create eth1
<math-alpha> ok i will do it later then
<math-alpha> Bashing-om i am also interested in os dev can you advise?
<math-alpha> i think ubuntu is open source
<Bashing-om> beeray: In for a bit more work . to get the system to see eth one edits /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .
<beeray> ok let me do that
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: Well, as to OS development . Mostly over my paygrade .
<math-alpha> you mean..
<b0red> Anyone here experienced with lxd containers with sqlite going from wal to memory mode and locking?
<b0red> some research is leading me to believe it has to do with the VFS filesystem
<currybullen> i accidentally rm:ed a bunch of my files on an ubuntu server, i can't get in touch with the server administrator until tomorrow. is there some way i can check if the server utilizes som backup solution (to at least just ease my mind)?
<beeray> Bashing-om: the file is not present on the directory
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: I use it - I confgure to suit my needs - I beat on it ; but mostly what goes on in kernel space is a mystery to me .
<currybullen> i've run 'apt list --installed | grep backup', which returns nothing
<beeray> I only have 60-vboxdrv.rules present in the rules.d folder
<math-alpha> Bashing-om can you give me some of your tricks ? [teach me ?]
<Bashing-om> beeray: Yepper . path changed .. see the tutorial for where to make the edit .
<beeray> pls where is the tutorial
<Bashing-om> math-alpha: Teach you about what - particularly  ? Open source one learns by doing .
<math-alpha> hmmm
<math-alpha> that's true
<Bashing-om> beeray: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ .
<beeray> I have checked but dont even know which one to change
<beeray> i mean i have checked the link
<dannyLopez> What is the mean of file has vanished?
<dannyLopez> In rsync
<Bashing-om> beeray: Best to work with systemd, but uf ya nust use the old naming convention, see the paragraph " I don't like this, how do I disable this? " .
<MediocreN> dannyLopez: it means that it wasn't able to copy some files that it saw in the directory at the beginning of the transfer
<MediocreN> either they were moved or deleted before it got to those files, or they were tmp files that were just purged
<MediocreN> you can supress that error with the --exclude switch
<dannyLopez> Only in temp files?
<MediocreN> dannyLopez: no, its ANY file that was there when it started to build the list of files to transfer, that was not there at the time it actually moved the files
<MediocreN> dannyLopez: basically a file was in the directory when you pressed go, it was not there when rsync tried to copy them
<MediocreN> usually, this is a tmp file
<SevTest> exit
<dannyLopez> MediocreN: Gracias, I read the mail and all files ends whit a ~ And see the folder, and keep the real file Eg file.xml file.xml~
<beeray> Bashing-om: still no success,
<beeray> still not working
<Bashing-om> beeray: Sorry, network setup is not in my skill set .
<beeray> ok, thanks so much. though still need it to be fixed
<ocx> hi
<ocx> what does /etc/sudoers.tmpes stand for?
<k1l> ocx: looks like you changed that file and the editor created a backupfile
<ocx> kil is it risky?
<OerHeks> You didn't run visudo as root.
<ocx> OerHeks: but the file is there an it has a content
<ocx> is there a risk?
<k1l> ocx: did you make changes at that file?
<ocx> no
<k1l> ocx: that file ist not a risk.
<ocx> can an attacker use that file?
<k1l> no
<OerHeks> is it .tmp or really .tmpes ?
<ocx> what is the worst that can happen
<Pici> nothing.
<nacc> beeray: what are you trying to do?
<beeray> nacc: trying to add eth1 to ubuntu16.04.2
<beeray> and getting error
<nacc> beeray: you don't generally add an ethernet device
<nacc> beeray: that's what you have tried, what are you actually trying to do?
<beeray> service networking restart
<beeray> Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<beeray> that is the error
<ocx> any sudi exploit?
<OerHeks> ocx, if we know, we won't tell you but file a bugreport
<OerHeks> so should you
<k1l> ocx: no known exploit.
<beeray> i edit etc/default/grub and update the grub and roboot, so i then have nic naming from enps025 to eth0. I now want to add another eth1 so that I can use it with sflow and ovswitch for management
<nacc> beeray: again, that's what you did, what are you *trying* to do
<nacc> beeray: ok, reading that now
<beeray> nacc:want to create eth1 for ovs and slow for management
<nacc> beeray: i'm not sure i understand (or perhaps you need to do more research on ovs)
<nacc> beeray: typically, you would tell ovs what devices to use
<genewitch> so i removed nouveau and installed the latest nvidia and intel GPU drivers, now i can't log in to desktop. It pops up, i type password, and it just goes black and pops the login screen up again
<nacc> beeray: you don't add a new 'physical' device
<nacc> beeray: unless you actually added a new physical device
<genewitch> oh i probaby need the xserver
<nacc> beeray: what guide or whatever are yousing to setup ovs?
<genewitch> i did remove the xserver
<beeray> i didn't add a new physical device
<nacc> beeray: ok, then adding a new eth1 makes no sense
<beeray> i followed the guide with sflow to be used with openvswitch
<nacc> beeray: link?
-qeirwiz:#ubuntu- Hi there! Please note that AlexZ on #wikipedia-en is a child molester.
<genewitch> which xserver-xorg-video should i be using with the nvidia driver (although my intel GPU is the correct 2d gpu)
<scarybaby> hello all
<beeray> nacc:http://docs.openvswitch.org/en/latest/howto/sflow/
-rkyio:#ubuntu- Hi there! Please note that AlexZ on #wikipedia-en is a child molester.
<nacc> beeray: that guide requires two physical networks
<nacc> beeray: "Two Physical Networks"
<scarybaby> i'll be safe lol
<scarybaby> i installed nginx and that works with no problems
<beeray> nacc: I was thinking if it is possible to do all on a single host
<scarybaby> but when I installed php and set up a test file, when i try to navigate to it, it keeps downloading the php file
<nacc> beeray: having two physical networks has nothing to with the number of hosts
<beeray> because I have virtual box with vm
<genewitch> scarybaby: wrong mime type
<scarybaby> i'm a n00b, so i'm going to need a little more. is this an issue with the types listed in the nginx config file?
<genewitch> scarybaby: i.e. it's not executing php, so it's just a text file to the webserver
<scarybaby> even if i installed php.
<genewitch> scarybaby: you need fastcgi or something like that installed too for nginx to serve php, ask in nginx or google "nginx php"
<genewitch> nginx itself doesn't execute php, scarybaby
<scarybaby> right, but I updated the config file to use fastcgi and I pointed to the php .sock file
<scarybaby> or is that not what I was supposed to do
<scarybaby> ?
<beeray> nacc:thanks, so there is no way around it
<nacc> beeray: so it feels like you don't fully understand OVS, maybe -- you should first configure OVS and then you can configure sflow
<scarybaby> also thank you <genewitch>
<beeray> nacc:I have configure both
<stratocastorNM> Question: Anyone here have experience with zend modules? Specifically in relation to OpenEMR?
<nacc> stratocastorNM: zend as in php?
<stratocastorNM> yeah
<stratocastorNM> cant seem to get them going through apache
<nacc> beeray: if you've configured ovs, then you shouldn't have an active eth0, you should have a br0 or so
<nacc> beeray: bridging eth0
<beeray> nacc:I have even created bridge to use with the VM. I just want to use the sflow on the same host
<nacc> stratocastorNM: you might ask in a php channel, was why i asked
<beeray> nacc:yes bridging eth0 to the bridge i created
<stratocastorNM> Good point...
<stratocastorNM> Thanks
<nacc> beeray: you might ask in #ubuntu-server, but the people i know that know ovs aren't necessarily online right now
<nacc> beeray: or you might find an ovs channel
<nacc> !alis | beeray
<ubottu> beeray: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> beeray: but afaict, it might work, if you just follow the same steps for host1 as on that page, but then do teh hostMon steps on the host
<nacc> beeray: you could at least try that, it seems like
<nacc> beeray: ah but that guide assumes you are setting the AGENT out on eth1
<nacc> beeray: um, not sure it's possible then
<beeray> nacc: i am thinking it is possible if I can add virtual interface eth1 , and I can then use it for the ovs sflow
<stratocastorNM> php channel kinda dead, any other good php channels?
<beeray> nacc: I want to ask that does that mean I can add interface to /etc/network/interfaces other than the default ones
<nacc> beeray: you would have to *create* the veth interface for that
<nacc> beeray: /e/n/i does not create interfaces, it configures them
<OerHeks> stratocastorNM, my advise, be patient there in #php
<nacc> stratocastorNM: if you are using ubuntu packages, you can ask here, too
<stratocastorNM> Yeah, will do! thanks
<beeray> nacc: any idea on how to do that
<stratocastorNM> got everything installed ok, just a matter of configuration now
<stratocastorNM> I used to work with linux many years ago, but my nursing career the last decade, lost some skills in computer land
<stratocastorNM> I'm built my own server, will run my own electronic medical record system for me and my wife when we are done with FNP school in a year
<yyyyy> I’m having a very weird issue here. A subfolder on one of my servers appears to mount root itself, though it's on a different volume on LVM.
<yyyyy> as in… `/sub` is from `/dev/mapper/sub_vg` and `/` is on a “normal” disk as `/` from `/dev/sdx1`.
<toothe> does Ubuntu have a terminal network configuration tool to auto-DHCP on boot up?
<toothe> right now I have no network setup.
<synaptic> hello
<synaptic> i need just a little bit help...  my bluetooth is not working on my linux mint 18 64bit  MATE
<synaptic> ( i think is same as ubuntu more or less)
<yyyyy> if i go to `/sub` i can see `/sub/bin`, `/sub/usr` etc even though they should be only on `/`
<mcphail> synaptic: taht's a shame, but this is not the Mint support channel.
<yyyyy> even the kernel image is there.
<stratocastorNM> toothe, you on wifi?
<yyyyy> there's no symbolic link and fstab has nothing. it's very disconcerting. `/proc/mounts` also shows nothing.
<yyyyy> any clues?
<synaptic> mcphail: i know, im there, but nobody answer, so if somebody can help me here, would be nice for me
<toothe> stratocastorNM: no, network hardwire. Its a server.
<mcphail> synaptic: please read the /topic and do not ask fgor Mint support here
<yyyyy> to be sincere, it's more like `/sub/some-folder/everything-that-should-be-on-root`
<synaptic> ok mcphail
<synaptic> i try again,
<synaptic> i need just a little bit help...  my bluetooth is not working on my linux UBUNTU 18 64bit  MATE
<stratocastorNM> sudo ip link set dev eth0 down
<stratocastorNM> sudo dhclient eth0    jsut replace whatever your card is identified by
<stratocastorNM> then sudo ip link set dev eth0 up
<mcphail> synaptic: please play elsewhere
<stratocastorNM> toothe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<toothe> thank you!
<stratocastorNM> welcome
<dvdrw> How to read the data stream from a website?
<ppf> dvdrw: e.g. using curl
<stratocastorNM> synaptic you still here?
<stratocastorNM> no bluetooth at all? http://askubuntu.com/questions/787023/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<sintre> blutooth seems hit or miss , do you have anything under its profile ?
<sintre> i use kubuntu mostly
<sintre> what happend some how was it thought of itself as a blue tooth device
<sintre> once i deleted it
<stratocastorNM> hmmm
<sintre> i could then sync other devices
<quesker_> apt-get install audit was unhelpful, finally I realized it is auditd.  in the future is there some way to search?
<k1l> quesker_: "apt search ...." or "packages.ubuntu.com"
<quesker_> thanks
<quesker_> No command 'apt' found...
<quesker_> 12.04
<k1l> quesker_: uh
<sintre> what?
<k1l> quesker_: then use apt-cache
<quesker_> that works.  thanks
<k1l> the "new" apt command was invented after 12.04 was released :) (btw 12.04 loses support next month)
<quesker_> that's funny because I am developing a big app for 12.04 specifically  :)   I love managers
<nicomachus> quesker_: may as well port that to 14.04 or 16.04
<k1l> quesker_: uh
<quesker_> security compliance checklists are provided for a specific os/version combo
<Guest58144> #JOIN xubuntu
<squinty>   Guest58144,  /join #xubuntu
<ersoul> hello, I have the following situation: I have no internet connection at my house, and I want to update my repositories information (just the packages info, not to upgrade them), so then I can select from synaptics which pacakges to upgrade or install. How would I accomplish this?
<sintre> to update you need an internet connection
<sintre> just like to upgrade
<ersoul> I forgot to say: to accomplish this through the usb memory
<sintre> sounds like a waste of time mission
<sintre> because you'd still need internet to get the files
<sintre> if it was some how macgyver able to do
<ersoul> Right, but I have internet on my university.
<ersoul> *at my university
<sintre> drag you pc over to somebodies house that has internet
<sintre> notebook pc or desktop
<sintre> drag either or there to campus , your paying for the internet
<ersoul> its a desktop.
<sintre> just take a keyboard mouse and the tower
<sintre> go to some cyber barissta
<sintre> and just get to work lol
<sintre> easier than expoecting someone hereto spend hours trying to figure out some covert usb version way
<thesushimanoftao> hello room
<ersoul> damn, thats sad xD
<ersoul> well, thanks anyway...
<thesushimanoftao> can anyone tell me how to access my /root dir on 14.04 using live CD.
<thesushimanoftao> it has filled up and i need to clean it and i cannot get my system to boot
<sintre> ersoul > not to offend you but don't expect us to come up with some bizaree solution to your get in your car and do it
<bazhang> sintre, he is gone
<bazhang> sintre, there are solutions, and your sarcasm is out of place here
<sintre> so 20 minute of effort on his part to go to his campus is worth hours of troubleshooting from other people?
<sintre> if i'm not welcome i'll leave
<bazhang> sintre, if you have nothing useful to say, then dont add here, we dont put a clock or conditions on support here
<sintre> actually bazhang i've done a nice job of troubleshooting people , i'd prefer THEM not to wste thier time as well
<sintre> again if i'm not welcome i won't assist in channel
<bazhang> sintre, that's fine; but dont push others out if you have no solutions
<Bashing-om> sintre: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also APTonCD .
<Bashing-om> See also: apt-cache show apt-offline <- apt-offline can fully update and upgrade an APT based distribution without connecting to the network .
<sintre> he said he had NO INTERNET ACCESS
<bazhang> not to mention sneakernet
<bazhang> sintre, yes, and there are plenty of solutions for that
<sintre> and that is magick internet?
<bazhang> sintre, you should have a read of the ubuntu help pages and wiki before responding in future
<thesushimanoftao> dont suppose i could become a better topic
<thesushimanoftao> cd root
<squinty> thesushimanoftao, ubuntu chroot livecd  -> google those terms
<`evl> you need to mount the hard drive your OS is intalled on, from the live cd yes? thesushimanoftao
<Bashing-om> thesushimanoftao: Can you not boot to grub -> recovery -> clean  (try to make free space) ?
<thesushimanoftao> i am getting a kernel man ic unable to mounf fs error
<thesushimanoftao> i have mounted the local HD from live cd  am unable to access the /root so i can delete some image files
<`evl> even as root?
<genii>  /root is not the same as /
<`evl> is the drive encrypted?
<thesushimanoftao> i am using a stock distro of ubuntu studio 14.04 lts
<thesushimanoftao> it set up a small partition that the upgrades use
<thesushimanoftao> i faile to do complete updates a couple times, failed to autoclean, and hosed myself
<thesushimanoftao> i have it mounted, just need to access and delete files
<`evl> sudo nautilus
<`evl> or gksudo nautilus
<k1l> dont run sudo with gui
<Scoop7> Hey, my cpu goes from 55 to 71 when working , 1~3 phpstorms, ff and chrome with multiple tabs  . My laptop is being keepted above the ground about 10cm, was wondering if I would buy a cooling pad is there any chance that I can expect a increase in performance ?
<Scoop7> kept*
<`evl> k1l, suggested to help access /root
<stratocastorNM> Might help keep a little cooler, wont affect performace. Could tear it apart and replace thermal paste, blow out any dust, etc
<`evl> ^best responce Scoop7
<bazhang> stratocastorNM, thats a ##hardware topic
<stratocastorNM> Yeah, dont know enough to direct him to appropriate place
<Scoop7> http://imgur.com/a/Xjpke
<bazhang> stratocastorNM, in future, use alis; /msg alis list hardware , for example
<OerHeks> Scoop7, sounds like normal temps to me
<OerHeks> check the specs of your cpu :-)
<stratocastorNM> awesome, thanks bazhang
<Scoop7> OerHeks: http://imgur.com/a/O4WEW
<Scoop7> it's realy geforce 840m, but I think the gpu doesn't play a role here
<Scoop7> i think the 16.04 lts is unstable
<`evl> seems normal
<`evl> wait, no, i take that back, i recommend bazhang response now
<`evl> stratocastorNM, hows it working for you?
<Scoop7> it's OS related guys! :D
<stratocastorNM> what? amazon?
<`evl> huh? stratocastorNM
<stratocastorNM> hows what working for me?
<stratocastorNM> lol
<`evl> stratocastorNM, your issue with your system
<OerHeks> intel i7  5500u Max. operating temperature	105 °C  - lolz you can cook an egg on that
<OerHeks> Scoop7, it might be the internal intel 5500 gpu
<stratocastorNM> meh, on php channel now, not a lot of help there
 * `evl not familiar enough with intel
<stratocastorNM> I was told they do php development help only, no configuration, that I should rtfm.
<nicomachus> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> Scoop7, it is not os related, those nubers from your first photo looks fine to me
<OerHeks> stratocastorNM, tried #ubuntu-server too ?
<stratocastorNM> uh oh.. sry
<`evl> thesushimanoftao, did you figure out your issue...
<thesushimanoftao> sudo got me into nautilus
<stratocastorNM> yeah, on there as well now, just built a new little server last night, going to trasnfer over DB and webfils over in the next couple of days
<Scoop7> i remember on win10 getting blue screens when  using torrent using wi-fi and nothing when using via ethernet cable. And the internet said that the problem is my wi-fi drivers or the hardware and the torrent just worked as a catalyzator, but when downloading anything on full speed via e.g. everything was fine even via wi-fi  and on 8 was until the f
<Scoop7> orced 10 update. On ubuntu don't have these wi-fi torrent problems :)
<thesushimanoftao> i may have deleted the wrong files
<thesushimanoftao> grrrr
<`evl> stratocastorNM, wait i guess i read the ame wrong, lol i meant to ask that to thesushimanoftao
<thesushimanoftao> thanks ev1
<stratocastorNM> lol
<Scoop7> OerHeks: but I also have 840m geforce gpu, maybe I should try to switch to it :?
<`evl> stratocastorNM, yea, my bad lol
<`evl> thesushimanoftao, have you used bleachbit/
<thesushimanoftao> only to scrub drives beyond comprehension.  I am hoping i dont have to start over yet
<Scoop7> do you guys also afraid to  sudo apt-get update like me? :D
<`evl> bleachbit cleans the /tmp files for moany applications
<nacc> Scoop7: apt-get update doesn't change anything except your local cache
<`evl> Scoop7, not on arch but ubuntu i was before i swithed lol
<`evl> dist-upgrade i assume you mean
<Scoop7> yh dist
<thesushimanoftao> for the record i was using the software automatic update, i also do apt-get update
<k1l> Scoop7: "sudo apt update" will only get the list from the repos.
<thesushimanoftao> it was when i did not select all that things went wonky
<`evl> i wrote my own update script for ubuntu
<k1l> Scoop7: "sudo apt full-upgrade" will install the new updates, that were found on the repos.
<OerHeks> thesushimanoftao, then fix it
<k1l> Scoop7: and apt will not bring you from 16.04 to 16.10 on ubuntu.
<thesushimanoftao> Herr Oer guten abend
<nacc> Scoop7: dist-upgrade isn't a release change, and isn't really needed anymore (as k1l is saying)
<nacc> `evl: why would you do that?
<thesushimanoftao> i am working on fixing it now, thank you to the many
<Scoop7> i am afraid it might mess any dependencies with my drivers or softwares for e.g. I am worry that my laravel project could break :/
<k1l> Scoop7: ubuntu doesnt change the version of a project once its released.
<Scoop7> Yeah one of the main reasons i switched from Bill
<`evl> k1l, isner a package ignore option?
<`evl> is n't
<`evl> there
<`evl> omg, keyboard
<k1l> `evl: you can manually hold packages, yes. but ubuntu only ships updates for security and heavy bugfix reasons. so the long run should be to install those updates.
<`evl> nacc my update script, was to for manual automation. it was to do all the actioans available automatically but only when i run the script
<semitones> hey is there a guide for setting up sensord for ubuntu server?
<nacc> `evl: there are two commands to run; did you really need to script them?
<Scoop7> at the end win10 seemed like a annoying spyware/ad system with enforced updates and permission problems, forced restarts and on the other hand you couldn't last like 1 month without  a restart on a win10 - mission impossible probably .....
<`evl> autoclean and autoremove was in my script
<nacc> `evl: autoclean on every update is ... overkill
<`evl> i only run it once a week
<nacc> `evl: autoremove is probaby reasonable, or you can just have unattended-upgrades do it for you
<nacc> `evl: you should be keeping your system up to date more often than once a week
<`evl> my script i only do once a week, forotherwise daily i mannually run update and upgrade
<Scoop7> Q: how can I change first day of the week to monday?
<nacc> `evl: oh i see, sorry, that wasn't clear before :)
<k1l> Scoop7: where?
<Scoop7> I searched all the settings with no results....
<Scoop7> in my ubuntu 16.04 lts built in calendar
<`evl> k1l,  unattended-upgradesi havet used that before, does it require a manual run or?
<nacc> `evl: as the name implies, unattended-upgrades is unattended
<nacc> `evl: runs in the background as specified in its config
<`evl> wow, im blind as Fkkk today
<k1l> Scoop7: afaik, that is set with the language settings standard.
<`evl> nacc, where is that confexactly?
<`evl> apperently i have this installed but its like it doesnt run
<nacc> `evl: apt-file list or dpkg -L unattended-upgrades --> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<MediocreN> nacc: is his issue the wait timer on shutdown/bootup with unattended?
<toothe> So, I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<toothe> Is there a tool to configure this?
<nacc> MediocreN: not that i know of
<nacc> MediocreN: what issue is that? is there a bug filed?
<nacc> toothe: network manager?
<nacc> toothe: nmcli / nmtui
<`evl> apt-file i like... thanks
<MediocreN> nacc: i havent seen one filed, but i've seen people have been having issues with it the last few days
<MediocreN> just adding that service to start on boot fixes everything
<nacc> MediocreN: always good to get a bug filed by one of those people, if possible
<nacc> MediocreN: ah it's trying to stop a service it never started?
<`evl> i dint have apt-file installed..
<`evl> lol
<MediocreN> nacc: yeah, it sits there with a x/no limit timer too
<MediocreN> its really shitty
<nacc> `evl: not installed by default
<`evl> makes snese
<nacc> MediocreN: oh i see, it's a oneshot on shutdown only
<nacc> MediocreN: unattended-upgrades itself is not a service
<nacc> MediocreN: looks like it logs, /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades-shutdown.log
<MediocreN>  i believe if you: sudo crontab -e and enter: @reboot
<MediocreN>                    /etc/init.d/unattended-upgrades start
<MediocreN> it works as normal now
<nacc> MediocreN: that's not necessary
<nacc> MediocreN: something else is the actual root cause, i believe
<MediocreN> oh, sorry didnt read your message
<OerHeks> why messing with unattended updates at all?
<nacc> MediocreN: as that service is what is waiting for an unattended upgrade to finish
<nacc> OerHeks: dunno, i was just told there was a problem with it
<MediocreN> hmm, so mine is merely a work around, and even then wouldnt work if you shutdown right after boot
<nacc> MediocreN: right -- aiui, everything is working as designed, but for some reason there is a pending unattended-upgrade that your system was waiting on
<MediocreN> i've seen 4-5 people in the last week with this issue, 2 of them being today
<nacc> MediocreN: interesting
<OerHeks> impatience .. happens all the time.
<nacc> MediocreN: well, if they show up again, ping me, I'd liek to help debug it
<MediocreN> i will do it was
<MediocreN> hmm
<MediocreN> he isnt in chat anymore nvm
<MediocreN> freakynl was the users name
<`evl> naac apt-file list or dpkg -L unattended-upgrades
<`evl> Unknown option: L
<`evl> ohh, nvm
<nacc> MediocreN: ack, thanks
<nacc> `evl: sorry, was in a hurry
<`evl> its cool, i realzed the or after and was like, oh, facepalm
<OerHeks> MediocreN, Yes ir ead him, vmware install, then claims It's a bare installed .. then 2 vm's .. then 10 vm's .. then differences between hyperv/vmware .. and on top of that: Server only has 256M .. /facepalm
<xet> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on my Asus Laptop and the sound is quite strange. Although the stereo works perfectly, my headphones only manage to produce some noises. How do I work this around?
<Chloe__> thats odd
<OerHeks> xet, i use clementine for music, excellent equaliser
<xet> OerHeks, what do you mean?
<xet> Any sound is noisy, distorted, from youtube videos to downloaded music :(
<OerHeks> xet, standard settings are dull indeed
<OerHeks> oh, no, that is not regular behaviour
<xet> I wish it was just poor sound quality from a music player :/
<carlf> I feel like I must be missing something. I have a service that starts via /etc/init/rc as a SysV init script. The upstart job that sets a sysctl I need seems to be running after it. Is there a simple way to fix that? Nothing coming up via google.
<genii> carlf: /etc/init is where upstart stuff is. /etc/init.d is where sysvinit stuff is
<carlf> I know. The problem is that /etc/init/rc which runs the SysV stuff runs before procps which runs sysctl. I need sysctl to run before mysql starts. I'm trying to do this without editing packaged files but I haven't found a way thus far.
<OerHeks> carlf, on what ubuntu version?
<carlf> 14.04
<OerHeks> oh oke, no systemD situation
<carlf> Yeah. We are working on switching to the next LTS but this box is not there yet.
<Scoop7> is 16.10 stable yet?
<nacc> Scoop7: i mean, it's released, yes
<nacc> Scoop7: what do you mean by "stable yet"?
<OerHeks> LTS is stable
<k1l> Scoop7: 16.10 is stable since october 2016
<OerHeks> 16.10 is fine too, though
<Scoop7> I m currently on 16.04 lts and wondering should I switch to 16.10 for better stability. security n even performance, better compabilty ?
<nacc> Scoop7: no
<genii> Scoop7: Interim releases (non LTS releases) cannot really be considered stable, since they are for incrementally adding features which will be in the next LTS. Which might still be works-in-progress
<nacc> Scoop7: it is not 'better' stability security or performance, I would argue
<nacc> Scoop7: compatibility can be achieved with !hwe
<nacc> Scoop7: without leaving LTS
<k1l> Scoop7: if you leave 16.04 you will have to update to the next release every 6 months.
<Scoop7> ok so I will stay i guess then :) Thanks for advices
<Scoop7> detailed explanation*
#ubuntu 2017-03-09
<elisa871> how can I view the image in the actual size using feh?
<Chloe__> hmm loyal still isnt on
<elisa871> It shows the image in the thumbnail view
<elisa871> and eog fails
<Chloe__> my privoxy isn't working still
<elisa871> and cacaview shows the image so weirdly like squared
<Chloe__> its such an odd issue too
<ldleworker> Hello, I just restarted ubuntu after changing my window manager to QTile and now everything is tiny. I have a hi-dpi monitor. I'm not sure how to fix.
<ldleworker> Ooop, just figured it out.
<Bashing-om> ldleworker: Do Tell ! The channel .
<ldleworker> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<daddy-o> Anyone willing to help with a GNOME issue? seems dead in #ubuntu-gnome
<OerHeks> daddy-o, ask, wait and see, and be patient :-)
<daddy-o> I suppose I could! It's been years since I ventured onto IRC
<WoLf> Hello everyone! if my bios does not report fan speed for sensors, is there another way to access it? (Lenovo B590, ubuntu 16.04)
<Hoffman> heya. What would be required to allow my system to display emojis on the terminal?
<Hoffman> specifically emojis that are in UTF-16 or above, like http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f302/index.htm
<turista> Hello every1, I had come with an issue as the prophecy sai
<turista>        "Compiled on " __DATE__ " for kernel %s"
<Bashing-om> WoLf: Might take a look at 'inxi -s ' -> Show   sensors   output   (if   sensors   installed/configured):
<Bashing-om>               mobo/cpu/gpu temp;  detected  fan  speeds.  Gpu  temp  only  for
<Bashing-om>               Fglrx/Nvidia  drivers.
<turista> I'm bashing against the sound drivers
<turista> I can't shut down the pulsedriver yet, also I forgot the trick :-|
<WoLf> Bashing-om: it reports 0 rpm, fan is actually active.
<Bashing-om> WoLf: Maybe then .. and mind ya I do not know ; lm-sensors . ^^ if   sensors   installed/configured .
<WoLf> Bashing-om: sensors installed and ran sensors-detect. activated everything it found. result -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24142988/
<Bashing-om> WoLf: look'n .
<WoLf> Thanks =)
<Bashing-om> WoLf: Ouch. beats me, will take someone more knowlegable than I with lm-senosrs and laptops .
<WoLf> I've been trying to get it working for a while and I'm almost to the point of wanting to cut the wire and put in some manual control. lol.
<Bashing-om> I hear ya - I have been fighting lm-sensors for a while myself (driver issue).
<Monona> How can I zoom back out to fullscreen?  My child did something so that I'm zoomed in slightly, and have to move the mouse around to navigate to the edges of the screen.
<Monona> Ordinarily, I'd just log off and then back on, but I'm in the middle of something.  :/
<Monona> I'm using ubuntu studio 14.04
<OerHeks> Monona, did your child hit F11 perhaps ? toggle fullscreen/windowed desktop
<OerHeks> If not, it is a unity-tweak setting/shortkey, i guess
<Monona> 0erHeks: I don't think it's F11.  How would I check what it might be?  xfce is the desktop environment I'm using.
<Monona> OerHeks:  Never mind, just found it.  Alt + touchpad two finger swipe.  :)
<OerHeks> Monona, awesome, never heard of that one, good find!
<mmt> Hi there. Trying to get multiple monitors working on a Lenovo P50.  Nvidia Quadro 2000M with proprietary drivers installed.
<mmt> When I try to switch away from mirrored displays often the entire screen goes black with just my cursor moving around.
<mmt> LightDM behaves reasonably with the two monitors, and now when I log in to Unity with the external monitor a small portion of the screen (a vertical band of about 10%) shows something reasonable and the rest is black
<toke_> how to get list of wireless interface (just name) ?
<mmt> though again, things are fine in LightDM before logging in
<Monona> OerHeks, yeah I think all the things I was finding referred to unity.  Had to do some digging re: xfce.  Getting schooled on my ubuntu functions by a two-year-old, I guess...
<mmt> Anyone know of good guides to getting external monitors working? Or how to reset Unity's monitor settings so I can start over trying?
<OerHeks> :-D
<mmt> toke_: Maybe "iwconfig" without any arguments?
<OerHeks> toke_, this command should tell all interfaces > ifconfig
<OerHeks> mmt, +1 much better
<mmt> OerHeks: ;)
<toke_> but its show with their detail and i cant invert grep (grep -v wireless)..
<mmt> toke_: ah, so you want a space separated list?
<mmt> like to incorporate in a shell script?
<toke_> yeah, just interface name... any idea?
<mmt> iwconfig 2>/dev/null | grep -v '^\s' | sed 's/^\([^\s]*\).*/\1/'
<mmt> something like that?
<mmt> the "no wireless extenisons" lines are actually showing up on stderr, which is why you couldn't grep to get rid of them
<toke_> otw to try...
<mmt> so I pipe that to /dev/null
<mmt> then grap only the lines that don't start with white space, and then grab the first set of non-whitespace characters from each line
<toke_> awesome dude...
<mmt> cool
<toke_> you're good...
<mmt> sed and grep are super useful
<mmt> anyways, time to mess more with my monitors, cheers
<toke_> i dont think the no wireless showing up on stderr
<tatertots> toke_: open terminal
<toke_> tatertots: ?
<toke_> tatertots: what do you mean to open terminal?
<tatertots> toke_: nevermind
<mate12345> hello, i just added padoka ppa, can someone please explain to me what's the difference between "xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu", "xserver-xorg-video-ati" and "xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<OerHeks> mate12345, the -ati is the oldest, if your gpu does not support AMDGPU ( only newest) , you will have -radeon.
<OerHeks> but that is standard without funny ppa's
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mate12345> OerHeks, thank you
<OerHeks> the oldest is for ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx cards
<dax> mate12345 (and OerHeks): -ati is a wrapper package that chooses between other installed ATI-related drivers. It does not provide a driver itself.
<dax> it works with -radeon, -mach64, and -r128, if memory serves.
<mate12345> dax, thank u
<OerHeks> dax, ah oke, but those are the oldest cards
<mate12345> my card is r7 m440
<mate12345> so i suppose amdgpu is the way to go
<Johnson> Hello guys
<OerHeks> mate12345, if you run ubuntu, this line will tell if you run amdgpu already > driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<mate12345> yes i have already tried amdgpu but i get a lot of artifacts, especialy when i see videos, that's why i want to try the -pro driver
<dax> r7 m440 is GCN 1.0. you probably want radeon for that
<dax> i think, anyway. AMD mobile chipset stuff confuses the heck out of me
<SDJSDJASDASD> guys can someone help me with this error http://pastebin.com/PTLMCaRZ
<sargas> When cross-compiling with cargo (from OSX to linux) I get this          error: linking with `cc` failed: exit code: 1
<SDJSDJASDASD> I've tried all what the blogs and forums say but doesnt work :(
<mate12345> dax, very true!
<sargas> I tried cross compiling with both x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu and x86_64-unknown-linux-musl, same result
<cfhowlett> SDJSDJASDASD, read the factoid        /msg ubottu aptlock
<sargas> any idea of what I'm missing?
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: sorry I dont understand what do you mena, "factoid"?
<cfhowlett> put the command in your your irc client
<sargas> There is also this in the error output:    = note: ld: unknown option: --as-needed
<SDJSDJASDASD> what is that?
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: it says this xL1hYvaG
<cfhowlett> ???
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/xL1hYvaG
<mate12345> if prime only supported by the open source drivers, then how to use my discrete card (intel hd620/amd r7 m440), is there any equivalent in the -pro driver?
<cfhowlett> SDJSDJASDASD, run: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tatertots> mate12345: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/Ak02uZ17
<tatertots> mate12345: in terminal>      sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> mate12345: let me know when it's done installing
<cfhowlett> SDJSDJASDASD, yep.  see line 15
<OerHeks> amdGPU = opensource, amdPRO is closed source
<mate12345> tatertots, unfortunately not
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/X7sE05qw
<cfhowlett> SDJSDJASDASD, line 20 = a bad package I believe.  take it up with the packager.
<mate12345> i have lent it to my brother
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: you mean eliminate the package or reinstallation?
<cfhowlett> SDJSDJASDASD, you source package is dirty, if I read this correctly. the package maintainer should know.  file a bug report
<ubuntu-gnome-x11> hello i am using ubuntu gnome 1610 an ati gpu with radeon driver and wonder if possible to set custom frequncy for it somehow , tlp works but setting " low " or " mid " makes display not usable as (defaulr) frequncy for those profiles are too low , issue is the working profiles are performance like and fan wont stop making noise : /
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 1610 could not be found
<SDJSDJASDASD> cfhowlett: I'll be right back
<ubuntu-gnome-x11> ping
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have a razer deathadder chroma, and when I play CS:GO, about every 30 seconds the mouse stops working, and 5 seconds later the game freezes for about 2 seconds and afterwards it works again for a short while
<Guy1524> I have tried installing the official razer drivers, however that hasn't helped
<vkku[m]> Disabled secure boot from my win 8.1 machine, still not able to boot Ubuntu from flash drive
<scootergrisen_> How come during boot of the Ubuntu ISO file there are no info that you can select language during boot if you press a key?
<cfhowlett> scootergrisen_, false.  the very first screen you should see would be a language selector.
<scootergrisen_> Only if i press a key
<scootergrisen_> If i dont press anything on boot i see keyboard icon = accessibility icon
<scootergrisen_> For a few seconds
<scootergrisen_> I would like danish translation to be included in ubuntu ISO file
<mantise> ive reinstalled ubuntu 3 times now :s when i did install the new nvidia driver from repository. i could not start my desktop enviroment. i managed to install and very old driver from tty. but it worked with the new drivers the last time. any ideas ?
<compdoc> dont install the new nvidia driver?
<mantise> did .sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<mantise> sudo apt update - and chose the newest driver in the software and updates
<mantise> well it got it working before, now i have a really old nvidia driver :s
<TheNH813> Can someone point me to software for stitching screenshots?
<mantise> and it bugs
<TheNH813> I need to combine a bunch of vertical screenshots. Like 2000.
<Peetz0r> TheNH813: there's probably a way to do it with imagemagick/convert
<TheNH813> Where it could detect the overlap and combine them?
<TheNH813> Hmmm... can you point me to the documentation then?
<Peetz0r> I am not sure about overlap
<Peetz0r> TheNH813: https://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<tomahawk> AQJQQK QAAAA
<TheNH813> Yeah, that sounds like it could work. A sort of "compare and composite" script.
<TheNH813> Or just write some code against the imagemagick API.
<Peetz0r> my ubuntu installation hangs at the first step after ending the wizard, it says something like "creating ext4 filesystem with mountpoint /boot something something at /dev/nvme0n1..."
<TheNH813> Thanks for the info.
<Peetz0r> the exact same thing happens after multiple attempt using multiple variants of ubuntu 16.04 (including linux mint 18.1)
<TheNH813> Peetz0r: You have a NVME SSD?
<Peetz0r> yes I do
<Peetz0r> since a few hours
<TheNH813> You tried a manual install, where you manually configure the partitions?
<Peetz0r> yes I dod
<Peetz0r> did*
<TheNH813> Hm.....
<Peetz0r> and if I open a terminal and check 'mount' then they do properly exist and are mounted in /target (crypto+ext4) and /target/boot (ext4) and /target/boot/efi (vfat)
<TheNH813> What brand and model?
<Peetz0r> HP Zbook 15 G3 with Samsung somethingsomething 951 I think?
<Peetz0r> lemme check
<vkku[m]> My system directly boots into Windows even after USB boot set as priority when trying to test Ubuntu via flash drive
<Peetz0r> vkku[m]: your bios/uefi might have a boot menu. if so, try using that. usually easier then manually changing the boot order imho
<TheNH813> vkku[m]: Try disabling the internal HDD as a boot device.
<TheNH813> Peetz0r: I'l look that info up for compatability issues, give me a minute.
<Peetz0r> thanks :)
<vkku[m]> TheNH813: I've set it to lowest priority
<Peetz0r> the exact model number seems to be MZVPV512HDGL according to the internet
<vkku[m]> Peetz0r: I can't find that, only BIOS is available
<arooni> anyone got remote copy/paste working with xclip + ubuntu + ubunsu server ssh connectio
<TheNH813> Peetz0r: Maybe GRUB's drive detection is making it fail.
<TheNH813> vkku[m]: Try disabling the internal HDD from being a boot device. IF it still dosen't boot, the flash drive may be unbootable.
<TheNH813> In that case check if it has a bootloader actually installed.
<jwlkr> Sup
<TheNH813> vkku[m] Or try GRUB4DOS. I'v found it to work when other things didn't.
<vkku[m]> TheNH813: I read something like windows boot manager stores hash for other OS's ISO somewhere
<BlackDalek> Anyone here good with the command line? I want to add a new 3 letter file extension to every single file in a specific directory.
<Peetz0r> TheNH813: how would grub play any role way after booting?
<Peetz0r> I mean, booting from usb works perfectly, even with secure boot on and legacy stuff off
<BlackDalek> I have about 100 files in a directory, all with no file extension. I want to add .dcm to every file
<TheNH813> Peetz0r: I was talking to someone else, who asked why a flash drive wouldn't boot.
<Peetz0r> oh, ok, ignore what I said then ;)
<Wolfram> you guys are strange
<TheNH813> BlackDalek: Try this: for i in *; do mv $i $i.dcm; done
<TheNH813> In a bash terminal int he directory.
<TheNH813> It will rename everything to .dcm. Make sure nothing else is int he folder.
<BlackDalek> TheNH813, thanks
<TheNH813> Did it work?
<Bashing-om> Peetz0r: Add the following kernel argument at boot time: nvme_load=YES ?? see : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/nvme.4freebsd.html .
<TheNH813> Peetz0r: I think it might not be seeing the drive correctly. Some part of the process may be looking for a /dev/sdX device, when instead it's getting  a /dev/nvme* device. Try asking on Ubuntu forums.
<BlackDalek> TheNH813, yes, it did
<vkku[m]> > vkku[m]: Try disabling the internal HDD from being a boot device. IF it still dosen't boot, the flash drive may be unbootable.
<vkku[m]> I can lower HDD's priority but I don't know how to disable it completely
<Peetz0r> Bashing-om: I could try that, but i can see and mount my /dev/nvme0n1 device fine already. Will this still help me?
<TheNH813> You can use that to perform any recursive command on files. "for i in *; do <command> $i; done" will perform <command> on any file specified in the match, in that case "*". Might be useful to take note of for future use.
<TheNH813> @BlackDalek
<Peetz0r> Bashing-om: the nvme module is already loaded in my current session (which is still hanging at the same point)
<BlackDalek> TheNH813, good to know. I need to make use of this more often.
<CrazyH> Does anyone know how to solve this Ubuntu issue? I've been trying to figure it out all day :-( https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355058
<Bashing-om> Peetz0r: I guess now the driver is included . So no, I have no other thoughts .
<TheNH813> Welp, I gotta go figure something of my own out, so, goodbye.
<Peetz0r> I'll try once again but without disk encryption
<Peetz0r> not that I'd ever use a laptop without it, but let's see if the same thing happens
<Peetz0r> waargh! this works fine!
<Peetz0r> so something goes wrong when I manually partition my disk for encryption
<Peetz0r> and yes, I have a mon-encrypted ext4 /boot and a non-encrypted vfat /boot/efi, both around 1GB
<Peetz0r> also, the install did just finish. this thing is scary quick :D
<Peetz0r> 2~3 minutes for a full desktop install
<Bashing-om> Peetz0r: :) on quick ,
<OerHeks> wobbly windows \o/
<alex23> join #philosophy
<valkyrie114> Hey
<valkyrie114> So I'm looking to install Ubuntu w/o the use of a CD or USB drive
<valkyrie114> Being that Wubi seems to be extinct or not working what's the best way of doing so
<Ben64> valkyrie114: no other way
<valkyrie114> Well shit
<valkyrie114> I'm fucked
<Peetz0r> valkyrie114: if you really want to install ubuntu from inside of windows, without using any external media, you've got maybe 2 options
<Ben64> watch the language
<Peetz0r> 1 is netbooting
<valkyrie114> Okay
<Ben64> and just get a flash drive
<valkyrie114> Sorry
<Peetz0r> 2 is this: https://github.com/hakuna-m/wubiuefi
<Peetz0r> but just getting a flash drive is by far the easiest
<dax> and lest you think that 2 might not be a terrible idea,
<dax> ubottu: wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> without GRUB installed, no way ..
<dax> (yes, wubiuefi works with newer stuff. no, that does not mean it is not terrible)
<Peetz0r> wubi has always been a terrible idea
<Peetz0r> but hey, it worked
<Ben64> not really
<valkyrie114> It's working
<valkyrie114> :)
<valkyrie114> Thanks Peetz0r
<dax> it tended to work until it didn't. #ubuntu doesn't support it, so
<Peetz0r> having options is always nice, even if some of them are bad options ;)
<Ben64> not really
<Peetz0r> well, valkyrie114 will find out if it works or not I guess...
<Ben64> spoiler - it doesn't
<OerHeks> there used to be a hack with installing through virtualbox, something like that
<valkyrie114> <-- doesn't feel like buying a USB at the moment
<Ben64> they're $1
<OerHeks> but best thing is usb/dvd or isoboot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Peetz0r> me neither, that's why I already have one ;)
<valkyrie114> True
<Ben64> how have you gotten through life without one
<valkyrie114> Eh
<valkyrie114> Then  I'll have no use for it tho for a while
<Peetz0r> Ben64: I barely use mine anymore, other than installing os'es ;)
<valkyrie114> I'm going to be in the same scenario
<valkyrie114> Huh :(
<Peetz0r> I still have one ;)
<Peetz0r> I'd buy a new one if this one breaks any day
<valkyrie114> Should've probably just went with System 76
<valkyrie114> When buying a laptop
<Peetz0r> you'll still want to be able to re-install or live-boot at some point anyway I guess?
<valkyrie114> System 76 actually makes nice computers
<valkyrie114> It seems
<Peetz0r> also, I bought my laptop used from a random used stuff store, so not much choice in OS
<Peetz0r> valkyrie114: do they have anything with 32gb ram for less than €1500? ;)
<alex23> 10 years ago 32 gb ram would be soo pricey
<Sneak_> hello
<Sneak_> cant squid proxy to work
<Monona> How would I play streaming videos from my computer via roku, if that's possible?
<valkyrie114> Guys
<valkyrie114> The coolest thing happened
<valkyrie114> It worked
<Sneak_> http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/http_access/
<Ben64> valkyrie114: for now sure
<valkyrie114> No it didn't -_-
<Ben64> valkyrie114: keep in mind it is not supported in here at all
<valkyrie114> Well it iddn't work so that's fine
<Sneak_> so
<Peetz0r> alex23: it still isn't really that cheap ;)
<OerHeks> Monona, plex, minidnla and maybe vlc too http://askubuntu.com/questions/859537/how-to-serve-video-to-roku-media-player
<reisio> if you can serve video, you don't really need the roku
<reisio> most "smart" TVs will come with something that can grok dlna, though
<reisio> all inferior to just hooking an rpi or other SBC to the TV, however
<valkyrie114> well unetbootin doesn't work either
<valkyrie114> lol
<reisio> work for what?
<Monona> 0erHeks: Can plex stream videos that aren't saved locally?
<Ben64> valkyrie114: it does if you buy a usb drive
 * valkyrie114 is cheap
<reisio> it's O(h)-erHeks
<Ben64> apparently your time isn't worth anything either
<OerHeks> Monona, what an odd question ...
<AndroUser> Ok im pretty new with Linux, and am duelbooting with windows. I just rebooted to get to linux, and it gave me a boot error. I tried running an application that fixes everything on an external usb, but that didnt work. Anyone mind taking a look at this http://paste2.org/CmMG1w3w
<Sneak_> so/
<AndroUser> Sorry im on my phone
<Sneak_> need help with proxy
<Monona> reisio: I'll have to look into that stuff.  Don't think it's a smart TV.
<reisio> raspberry pi & competitors cost $5-30
<Ben64> AndroUser: you don't appear to have any linux installed
<reisio> although you'd get a lot more from paying the extra $40 or so for an x86
<alex23> reisio what kind of x86
<reisio> alex23: the kind that isn't arm, is all
<alex23> I  need cheap laptops
<AndroUser> Well thats weird, I was just on it before i restarted and booted to Windows
<Monona> OerHeks: Basically, would like to watch videos from my browser to TV via roku.  Haven't tried doing it yet, will start with plex.
<AndroUser> Gparted says "invalid partition table on /dev/sda - wrong signature 0
<OerHeks> Sneak_, maybe you want the ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Looks like you were "Try Ubuntu without installing"  before . I also see no linux partitions .
<AndroUser> No I swear I had it installed on my ssd, because I was having problems allocating more space to it. Thats why I have gparted installed on my usb
<OerHeks> AndroUser, line 80/81, invalid mbr + empty partition
<OerHeks> it is just an empty extended partition
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: OerHeks More troubles : Disk /dev/sda: 250GB >> Partition Table: unknown .
<AndroUser> If you guys want me to run anything on my bootable usb to try and diagnose the problem just ask
<OerHeks> AndroUser, just start the usb installer again? i have no other clue
<valkyrie114> shocker I honestly don't feel like buying a USB
<AndroUser> So if I ignore the problems and open gparted, it shows my partition with Linux on it (/dev/sda4), but its all unallocated
<Ben64> AndroUser: aka deleted
<AndroUser> Right
<valkyrie114> Ben64: So the only way to do this is with a USB drive which I'll never use
<valkyrie114> Again
<Sneak_> http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/http_access/
<Sneak_> i did this
<Ben64> valkyrie114: either do it or not
<valkyrie114> Nah
<valkyrie114> I'm good
<Ben64> then bye
<Sneak_> but dont want spec ip i want all
<valkyrie114> Noth worth the money spent on a USB
<valkyrie114> Bye
<Sneak_> hmm
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: "/dev/sda4 385,073,152 488,396,799 103,323,648 5 Extended " the extended is a "container" that could hold other logical partitions .
<OerHeks> i see no bitlocker stuff, so it should be possible to install on sda
<AndroUser> Yea that container had my ubuntu and my swap in it
<OerHeks> AndroUser, start diskcheck from windows to be sure the errors in the mbr are gone
<OerHeks> maybe that is a help
<AndroUser> How do I bypass grub to get to my Windows partition?
<OerHeks> errr .. you just said: <AndroUser> Well thats weird, I was just on it before i restarted and booted to Windows
<OerHeks> you have no grub, logically
<AndroUser> Sorry, i ment tried to boot to windows
<AndroUser> And when I boot, I get put into grub rescue mode or whatever, with the error "no such partition"
<OerHeks> boot your windows iso, it can repair mbr too.
<AndroUser> Ugh ok, need to download a windows iso from my laptop now...
<noraatepernos> Anyone know how I would increase the recording level of a mic connected via a usb adc dongle?
<noraatepernos> “usb soundcard” I guess it would be called.  CableCreation as it shows up under arecord -l
<reisio> alsamixer, pavucontrol
<arvut> hii!
<arvut> 16.04 was last longterm, yeah?
<dax> arvut: yes
<arvut> I'm gonna give it a go
<andjjj23> Hey there. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04. I've noticed that the automatic unattended upgrade will often upgrade my kernel, but it doesn't upgrade the linux headers, and so the nvidia driver doesn't get rebuilt ("Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.")
<andjjj23> I'm just going to turn off the unattended upgrades for now, but that seems like an odd bug. If anyone has any insight about that, please let me know.
<reisio> unattended upgrades are pretty infeasible
<andjjj23> yeah, the very concept of unattended kernel upgrades offends me a bit, so i'm leaving it off regardless
<andjjj23> just seemed like a weird bug... if unattended kernel upgrades are going to be a thing, it's important to upgrade the kernel headers so the module rebuilds have a chance of succeeding
<Jordan_U> !bug | andjjj23
<ubottu> andjjj23: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Peetz0r> about kernels and nvidia drivers... it it possible to use those closed source drivers with secure boot enabled?
<Jordan_U> Peetz0r: Yes, but IIRC you then have to enroll your own key and sign the modules you build yourself.
<Jordan_U> Peetz0r: See the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules
<Sneak_> anyone no much about squid proxy
<Sneak_> # INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sneak_> ok
<Sneak_> i dont want certian ips access i want all
<arvut> Sneak_: does the manual not cover it?
<Sneak_> what manual
<OerHeks> Sneak_, maybe you want the ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<Sneak_> shits me spent all day on it
<OerHeks> posted hours ago
<Sneak_> yeh i have that
<Sneak_> i dont acl as all computers will have dynamic ip
<Sneak_> exceot server
<arvut> Sneak_: man squid
<Sneak_> check this out
<Sneak_> arvut
<Sneak_> http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/config/http_access/
<Sneak_> think this is right
<Sneak_> dont wnt access from clients
<Sneak_> i want all client to go through squid
<Sneak_> http_access alloq
<Sneak_> allow
<yukiryoko> 饿
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Danny_> Hello
<Guest24682> hello
<mrgreen> cd ..
<mrgreen> pwd
<mrgreen> ls -l
<mrgreen> window show 1
<mrgreen> set theme rainbows
<mrgreen> exit
<mrgreen> 1
<lotuspsychje> mrgreen: not here please
<mrgreen> has joined #ubuntu
<mrgreen> has quit
<ramsRambo> Software updater is getting stuck Pl. help
<diogenes_> ramsRambo, try with terminal
<emma> How can I install whatsup app in Linux mint Sarah
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ; it downloads all the necessary updates and then goes to preconfiguring pkgs and it gets stuck
<diogenes_> ramsRambo, gets stuck you mean gets freeze?
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ; stuck I mean it goes on and on and never completes
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ; I hv to cancel to come out of it
<ducasse> !mint | emma
<ubottu> emma: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<diogenes_> emma, https://itsfoss.com/whatsapp-linux-desktop/
<diogenes_> ramsRambo,  I still don't get it, what is exactly going on and on?
<diogenes_> because stuck it means freeze when it doesn't move and going on and on is somethind=g different
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ; the preconfigure pkg is the msg I am getting , the sw updater never completes its task
<diogenes_> ramsRambo, so it stuck on this line only? " preconfigure pkg"
<ducasse> ramsRambo: pastebin output of 'sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f'
<ramsRambo> ducasse ; if I do sudo apt update ---> I am getting a msg "could not get lock on /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<ramsRambo> ducasse ; I am getting that msg b'cos I canceled out of sw updater
<ducasse> ramsRambo: is the updater completely closed?
<diogenes_> ramsRambo, it means that you have update manager opened close it and work only in terminal
<ramsRambo> ducasse ; yes, it is closed
<ramsRambo> ducasse ; I have rebooted also
<diogenes_> ramsRambo, close any application except hexchat and terminal and try the given command once again
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ; I tried but I am getting the same msg " unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists"
<ducasse> ramsRambo: ok, 'sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock'
<ducasse> ramsRambo: then run the command i gave you again.
<ramsRambo> ducasse ; I get the msg " rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/locks’: No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists >>>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<diogenes_> ramsRambo, by the way do you have some kind of setup like remember last session on exit? (or something similar, sorry I haven't used any debian based os for quite some time)
<OerHeks> the -rf is needed in this situation
<gnomethrower> OerHeks: nasty
<gnomethrower> but that is an awesome resource
<ducasse> ramsRambo: 'lock', not 'locks'
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ; yes, I did rm -rf it worked
<ramsRambo> diogenes_ ;  now I am running sudo apt update
<OerHeks>  now update & full-upgrade and smile & be happy
<ramsRambo> OerHeks ; thnks for -rf
<OerHeks> yw
<gnomethrower> ramsRambo: careful using -rf - it's only for situations that really call for it :)
<gnomethrower> in case you weren't already aware. -r is recursive, -f is FORCE
<gnomethrower> so "delete everything in and below my target, even if it's in use or otherwise needed"
<gnomethrower> in plain english
<jh5> has anyone used ubuntus webbrowser-app to download files?
<OerHeks> jh5, well, you can.
<ramsRambo> ducasse ;  I am get error with sudo apt upgrade I did a  http://pastebin.com/7e2kmkZd
<hima>  which is treating files better , windows or linux , fast , robust , integrity?
<jh5> DerHeks: ok and upload-forms are also working.
<jh5> for you
<OerHeks> ramsRambo, line 15: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<OerHeks> and i have seen a lot of this silly packagenames these days >> linux-image-3.13.0-112-generic_3.13.0-112.159_amd64.deb
<OerHeks> there is no such deb
<ducasse> hima: that's a nonsensical question
<OerHeks> jh5, that i never tried, what is your experience?
<jh5> jh5 just does not do it
<ramsRambo> OerHeks ; what do I need to do to remove that ??
<jh5> OerHeks: someone reports similar problems here http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/webbrowser-app
<jh5> OerHeks: but if you say downloading works for you - I'll investigate further ...
<jh5> thx!
<OerHeks> ramsRambo, sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat #Will show you what process is holding the lock:
<OerHeks> Then you simply need to note down the PID and kill it >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136881/debconf-dbdriver-config-config-dat-is-locked-by-another-process-resource-t
<OerHeks> oh, a few answers down> sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ## Will display the process and ask if you want to terminate it.
<OerHeks> jh5, i downloaded ubuntu iso's with it, and fetched the torrent
<jh5> that councts as a download :)
<OerHeks> jh5, 1st answer on that post: in ~/Downloads , as usual
<jh5> OerHeks: i checked that
<djdks> how can I downgrade my kernel?
<ducasse> djdks: why do you need to?
<djdks> for debug purposes
<ducasse> djdks: 'apt install package=version' if it is still in the repos
<djdks> i'm afraid it's not
<ducasse> djdks: you can try a mainline kernel
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> djdks, if you didn't remove old kernels, hold shift@boot and choose one old kernel
<Sneak_> ladies
<scootergrisen> How can a get danish translation into the ubuntu ISO files?
<Sneak_> looking for a proxy king
<ducasse> scootergrisen: start here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations - look for how to submit a translation. you probably need to join the team.
<alkisg> Is there any way to enable java applets in firefox 52?
<scootergrisen> Unity is translated, but its not included in the ISO files it seems
<ducasse> alkisg: i _think_ you need the icedtea plugin package(s)
<ducasse> scootergrisen: you could file a bug, ask for it to be included
<alkisg> ducasse: we have some sites that don't play with that, and we were using the oracle version, which is npapi... is icedtea not npapi-based?
<alkisg> ducasse: it would be better to have some sites working, than none at all :)
<scootergrisen> ok
<alkisg> https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Problems-with-add-ons-plugins-or/Why-do-Java-Silverlight-Adobe-Acrobat-and-other-plugins-no/ta-p/31069
<alkisg> In case you’re not yet ready for this transition to happen, the ESR (Extended Support Release) of Firefox 52 will continue to support these plugins until early 2018.
<alkisg> I wonder if LTS Ubuntu releases could get that one...
<OerHeks> scootergrisen, correct, it is not included, and i looked at the danish ubuntu site, no special iso with build-in translations
<ducasse> alkisg: i think you need to install the esr release yourself, there are probably repos for it.
<alkisg> ducasse: yeah debian has it but ubuntu doesn't sync it, pitty. Thank you!
<scootergrisen> OerHeks Do you know where i can see what languages are included?
<hima> is there ubuntu theme to seem like iwndows 7
<k1l_> hima: what about xubuntu?
<ikevin> hima, take a look at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbkJ9h71gzM
<OerHeks> scootergrisen, i know the installer itself has all translations in it, but the system .. can not find it in the docs
<ducasse> hima: i think there is a windows xp-like theme for lubuntu, but that is probably as close as you are going to get. ubuntu and windows will never behave the same, no matter how many themes you install.
<OerHeks> English, German, French, Spanish, Chinese, ..
<scootergrisen> OerHeks: Where do you see those languages?
<OerHeks> These are out of my head
<scootergrisen> ok
<bigbadman> hi
<bigbadman> shall i use now apt isntall or apt-get install
<bigbadman> why does the terminal say me to use apt install to install? I am on xenial ubuntu
<bigbadman> is it workable, and reliable than apt-get now, don't know exactly which one I am supposed to use
<bigbadman>  so what do you guys think?
<k1l_> apt is the new apt-get,apt-cache,....
<tracyad> lolbig bad my
<ducasse> apt is good, use that.
<k1l_> bigbadman: and yes, its reliable.
<thyriaen> this is what i've found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<bigbadman> then what's the option to apt-cache policy with apt?
<ducasse> 'policy'
<thyriaen> search: works just like apt-cache search but sorted alphabetically.
<bigbadman> apt policy greast seems neat
<tracyad> huh thanks
<tracyad> need a oscar
<Sneak_> is there a way to allow all local computer access to the proxy without listing them in acl
<ducasse> Sneak_: just put in the mask for local network
<Sneak_> can you paste an example
<Sneak_> of the code
<ikevin> Sneak_, 192.168.1.0/24 instead of direct ip
<Sneak_> cools
<xmj> moin
<xmj> is xmms still maintained on ubuntu?
<minimec> xmj: version 0.7.1-3 for three years now. You may want to have a look @ audacious... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xmms&searchon=names
<xmj> minimec: i'm actually after xmms 1.2.11 ish, which should be the latest release
<xmj> (from 2007.)
<hhee> qmmp - dont play mp3 files. what im doing wrong?
<hhee> just dont play, without any error. start qmmp and do nothing. (all video formats plays correctly)
<hhee> in others players
<nwe> does ubuntu support IPAPPEND2 in pxeboot like centos?
<minimec> xmj: Sorry I was completely wrong. xmms is not even in the repos anymore.... There is xmms2...
<djdks> are there kernel repositories which are updated automatically?
<xmj> minimec: gotcha
<Ben64> djdks: yes, the default ones
<xmj> cheers!
<djdks> i cannot use the default kernel, i need an older one
<Ben64> why
<djdks> it works incorrectly
<Ben64> how
<scootergrisen> I made https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1671395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671395 in Ubuntu "Danish translation missing in ISO files" [Undecided,New]
<djdks> doesn't matter
<ducasse> djdks: if you use an older kernel, the responsibility is on you to patch/update
<Ben64> it does matter
<ducasse> djdks: the right way to fix this is to submit a bug for your problem and get it fixed.
<thyriaen> i like djdks's style
<Ben64> thyriaen: the "ask a weird question and provide no information when asked more detail"?
<Ben64> it's a very popular strategy here
<thyriaen> yes Ben64, loving it
<vlt> lotuspsychje: In case you're interested in yesterday's problem with firefox 52 crashing: It works if you set env var LOGNAME. That's the whole problem :-D
<maximCH> hi .. I use network-manager-openvpn .. and since the network-manager update today I can no longer resolve DNS when using OpenVPN.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: was that for the multiple user problem?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes, all users on all machines were affected by the automatic upgrade from ff51 to ff51.
<vlt> *52
<lotuspsychje> vlt: how did you sort/bug
<vlt> lotuspsychje: The bug I filed was later marked as a duplicate of "ff won't start without LOGNAME set".
<yeeve> hey chat, is getdeb worth using nowadays? Is it safe enough? (I only need a few apps so I wouldn't mind manually find and installing them)
<lotuspsychje> vlt: can you sort us the link of the bug plz?
<lotuspsychje> yeeve: you can use apt to install packages if you like
<vlt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1671079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671079 in Mozilla Firefox "Firefox crashes instantly after update from 51.0.1 to 52 on Ubuntu 16.04" [Critical,In progress]
<alessandri> ciao
<lotuspsychje> vlt: tnx alot for helping the community
<yeeve> I was looking at freemind and it doesn't seem to be available with apt install lotuspsychje
<alessandri> !list
<ubottu> alessandri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> vlt: can you add your story and solving to the bug?
<OerHeks> yeeve, both getdeb and freemind are not officially supported
<OerHeks> nor in our repos
<yeeve> OerHeks, ok dude, generally speaking is getdeb a stable/safe way to install apps which aren't easily/default supported?
<Ben64> the only safe/stable thing is to not install 3rd party stuff
<OerHeks> yeeve, you tell us?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Did it.
<ducasse> yeeve: it's "on your own risk". you break your system with that, you fix it.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: you created the bug as activejob?
<OerHeks> about freemind, this wiki is old,  2010 >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Freemind
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> vlt: ok great work mate
<lotuspsychje> !info vym | yeeve
<ubottu> yeeve: vym (source: vym): mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-2 (yakkety), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7289 kB
<lotuspsychje> yeeve: or semantik
<yeeve> thanks very much lotuspsychje 👍
<lotuspsychje> yeeve: are they usefull?
<yeeve> vym seems to be just what I'm looking for lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !yay | yeeve
<ubottu> yeeve: Glad you made it! :-)
<ducasse> !cookie | lotuspsychje ;)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje ;): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<yeeve> thanks ducasse, he did deserve it :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: :p
<alkisg> !beer | lotuspsychje
<alkisg> Meh, I guess no pizza either :P
<UbCaf> Hi, I am running Ubuntu on a virtual machine and I want to run it on my Windows 10 PC. Unfortunately, I only have CDs up to 700 MB and USBs up to 500 MB. Is there a way to get it for less than a gigabyte?
<ducasse> UbCaf: i don't remember how big the server and lubuntu alternate images are, look at those.
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<FMan> is the small CD less than 10 cm in diameter?
<ducasse> UbCaf: server is 668m, lubuntu alternate is 690m
<alkisg> UbCaf: USBs up to 500MB? Are you use? I don't think anything under 4GB exists nowadays...
<alkisg> *sure
<OerHeks> mini iso 55 mb .. you could type it over too
<UbCaf> Yeah, I've never bought USBs lately
<alkisg> UbCaf: I mean, the last 10 years
<UbCaf> Let me check
<alkisg> UbCaf: also, are you looking to install ubuntu from a cd, or to transfer your existing VM image?
<UbCaf> I have a 4GB USB, thanks!
<FMan> lol
<djdks> how can I make my VTs graphical?
<djdks> right now they are in 512-character text mode
<CrazyH> how to I figure out what version of Gnome I'm running in Ubuntu 16.04? so far none of the stuff that I'm finding on the web is working. I tried using dpgk, but some of the things it lists for gnome are seem to be v3.18 while others are 3.20
<CrazyH> So the question remains... what version of Gnome am I running?
<OerHeks> CrazyH, terminal: dpkg -l libgnome2-common
<CrazyH> OerHeks, dpkg-query: no packages found matching libgnome2-common
<OerHeks> here it works, on 16.04 > ii  libgnome2-comm 2.32.1-5ubun all          The GNOME library - common files
<CrazyH> I found gnome-session-common, gnome-flashback-common and gnome-software-common
<CrazyH> OerHeks, but they also all have different versions
<CrazyH> Some are 3.20 some are 3.18
<ducasse> CrazyH: aiui ubuntu has it's own 'mix', not pure 3.18 or 3.20 but a bit of both.
<pos> So I've got a 4x3TB RAID0 array with a known bad block (reported in dmesg). I've marked the block as bad with "fsck.ext4 -l filecontainingbadblocks /dev/mapper/md0". SMART checks on each of the member drives does not give a culprit, is it possible to determine which of the member drives are failing from the block number alone?
<k1l_> the release of the new gnome version is just after the deadline for the next ubuntu release. so they try to put the newest stuff into the ubuntu release but that doesnt work for everything
<CrazyH> ducasse, so what do I do if I'm trying to compile something that requires radically different versions between 3.18 and 3.20?
<k1l_> CrazyH: ^
<k1l_> CrazyH: there are the #ubuntu-gnome guys who can help you better on gnome specific issue
<CrazyH> Ok. Thanks for the help guys! Atleast now I understand what is going on
<Wirehunter> My usb host controller just crashed on ubuntu 16.04 LTS, I was just working and my usb mouse stopped working. Should I file a bugreport somewhere?
<ducasse> not necessarily, it could be a hardware/firmware problem etc. is this the only time this has happened?
<Wirehunter> First time I noticed
<Wirehunter> It's a Skylake system
<ducasse> have you searched launchpad for similar problems?
<Wirehunter> I'm not very good at looking such things up, I can't really find similar problems though
<ducasse> the search interface there has never been very friendly towards me, so i get that. other than googling the errors from dmesg the best suggestion i have is just to see if it happens again.
<mantise> i did this: mantise@mantise:~$ sudo ln -s /mnt/Videos /home/Videos  - By an mistake. how do i undo it ?
<Wirehunter> Is this anything to worry about? http://pastebin.com/NTC9HHpd
<Wirehunter> It's a dmesg log
<Wirehunter> mantise, you can just do rm at the symlink
<mantise> how  ? rm the /home/Videos ?
<ducasse> mantise: no, that should not have been overwritten without -f
<mantise> ducasse: so how do i do the rm ?
<alkisg> If the Videos directory existed, the link would have been created inside it
<ducasse> mantise: you should just have gotten ~/Videos/Videos
<djdks> how can I make my VTs graphical?
<mantise> the right command i should have used was ln -s /mnt/Videos /home/mantise
<mantise> now i cant do that
<alkisg> Ah it's /home/Videos, without username
<alkisg> Yes just rm that, sudo rm /home/Vidoes
<alkisg> sudo rm /home/Videos
<mantise> ah sorry, i did a mistake creating the right symlink too :) fixed now
<mantise> thanks
<Sweepyoface> For some reason I cannot ls /
<Sweepyoface> it just hangs and I can't ctrl c or anything
<Sweepyoface> only fix is to reconnect
<Sweepyoface> anyone know what could be causing this? everything else works fine
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Ben64> Sweepyoface: explain more
<k1l_> Sweepyoface: any errors in dmesg?
<Sweepyoface> nope, nothing, just hangs
<Sweepyoface> I can ls everywhere else just fine
<Sweepyoface> I also can't go there with my sftp client or it times out
<Sweepyoface> https://s3.sweepy.pw/6ynpG.png
<alkisg> Sweepyoface: what mount points do you have in / ? Also, try: strace -e trace=file ls /
<KOF2000-DEAD> hi
<KOF2000-DEAD> how to open interfaces as sudo in terminal
<k1l_> open an interface?
<KOF2000-DEAD> the file\
<KOF2000-DEAD> etc/network./
<KOF2000-DEAD> etc/network/
<k1l_> sudo nano /path/to/file
<BluesKaj> KOF2000-DEAD, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<KOF2000-DEAD> thx
<Sweepyoface> https://hastebin.com/ohupahiqeb.erl
<Sweepyoface> also just discovered that I can't df or du /
<k1l_> Sweepyoface: is this some shared shell or vserver?
<Sweepyoface> it's a vm from scaleway
<KOF2000-DEAD> how to save it
<Sweepyoface> I think /keybase may be the issue
<KOF2000-DEAD> fixed
<k1l_> Sweepyoface: i guess better ask them what they messed up there
<Sweepyoface> I've purged the package and rm -r or umount /keybase gets stuck too
<KOF2000-DEAD>  dude i have problem maybe i solved with this auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp . When i start op my pc network is not working when i do a restart then it works
<KOF2000-DEAD> this happen every day
<KOF2000-DEAD> start pc network not working restart network is working
<KOF2000-DEAD> (start pc) network not working, (restart pc) network is working
<KOF2000-DEAD> sombody know where this come from
<KOF2000-DEAD> before in windowsd 10 dident have this problems
<KOF2000-DEAD> ??
<hehe> Quit:
<blackflow> Hello. Firefox got upgraded to 52 in 16.10. Now all the drop-downs on sites using bootstrap are broken. Example: http://getbootstrap.com/css/#selects    Anyone else seeing this?
<Sweepyoface> looks like I fixed it with umount -l
<hateball> blackflow: works fine in 52 on 16.04
<blackflow> hateball: hrm, thanks. I'd file a bug report, but wanted to confirm if anyone on 16.10 is seeing the same.
<vlt> Fine in 52 (mozilla build) on 16.04 for me as well.
<blackflow> right, so I'm interested in anyone running 16.10 :)
<djdks> how can I make my VTs graphical?
<geritalios> Hi, just looking for quick advice since I don't *really* care if I lose the OS. I bought a laptop with Windows pre-installed on a hard drive, removed the hard drive and stuck it in an external USB caddy, then put an SSD with Ubuntu in the laptop. I want to partition the HDD with Windows on it, via USB, without losing the Windows install, will it be safe to do so with GParted?
<vlt> geritalios: Usually that works fine using gparted, yes.
<geritalios> vlt: Thanks :)
<craptalk> i did this,  find -name "tr?.txt" , the file is found, but how can i pipe the result and show the result directly? find -name "tr?.txt"
<porkparts> I have text file with 1 long line text. How to cut a selected part?
<craptalk> find -name "tr?.txt" | cat $3 or how?
<porkparts> e.g. abcdefghi -> cdefg
<ducasse> blackflow: 16.10 and 17.04 both fine
<vlt> craptalk: find ... -exec cat {} \;
<vlt> craptalk: That's one possible way.
<craptalk> vlt: what is inside {} ?
<vlt> craptalk: Nothing.
<craptalk> type it barely like you did?
<blackflow> ducasse: on that example link I posted?
<ducasse> blackflow: yes
<blackflow> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> blackflow: np
<vlt> craptalk: Yes. Try it.
<craptalk> vlt: damn it
<craptalk> vlt
<craptalk> vlt: explain please
<craptalk> why shouldnt i use pipe?
<ducasse> because you don't need to?
<craptalk> yeah why?
<craptalk> i always use pipe
<ducasse> the {} gets replaced with the result from find
<craptalk> i take the output of find to input of the other command
<craptalk> {} is storing value of variable right? or in this case value of the result or what?
<craptalk> what is the difference of -exec here?
<vlt> craptalk: There are other possible solutions: find ... | while read file; do cat "$file"; done
<eduardas_m> hello, I have got tearing issues in certain applications on Ubuntu 14.04 (on a Skylake system with integrated graphics)
<eduardas_m> Hexchat and Zim wiki are affected
<Sweepyoface> sadly not much can be done about that except RMA
<ducasse> eduardas_m: try saving contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/24145657/ as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf and restart x
<k1l_> eduardas_m: what about you try a 16.04? that got better hardware support with new kernel and xorg
<ducasse> eduardas_m: that fixed all tearing issues for me.
<geirha> craptalk: If you want to learn how to use find, I recommend http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<eduardas_m> ducasse: I do not have /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d folder... the folder is in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ducasse> eduardas_m: just create it
<eduardas_m> k1l_: for work reasons I have to use 14.04 ... it is the only thing supported for my Yocto project build BSPs
<eduardas_m> some things would not build on 16.04
<ducasse> eduardas_m: you can use the 16.04 hwe stack
<eduardas_m> ducasse: on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | eduardas_m suggested by ducasse
<ubottu> eduardas_m suggested by ducasse: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<eduardas_m> ubottu: thanks, was not aware of that... installed just now...will reboot momentarily
<ubottu> eduardas_m: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> i'm trying to find an easy way to learn new packages on ubuntu repos, someone knows a trick with apt-cache, ubuntu software or anything else?
<lotuspsychje> latest added packages that is
<eduardas_m> ubottu: after installing the HWE stack for Ubuntu 14.04 both Hexchat and Zim wiki no longer have tearing... this actually helped :)
<ubottu> eduardas_m: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> eduardas_m: tnx to k1l_ & ducasse
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: maybe rmadison can do that, i don't think apt* has a concept of what is 'latest'
<eduardas_m> k1l_, ducasse: thank you for your help
<ducasse> eduardas_m: np
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys im on16.04 and im having trouble typing in the Software center... every time i type it types two letters at the same time
<InvisibleRasta> this doesnt happen with any other app
<InvisibleRasta> i am unable to search for software because of this
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: system up to date to latest?
<InvisibleRasta> yes sir
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: lsb_release -a ?
<InvisibleRasta> No LSB modules are available.
<InvisibleRasta> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<InvisibleRasta> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<InvisibleRasta> Release:	16.04
<InvisibleRasta> Codename:	xenial
<InvisibleRasta> its jsut the softwares app... i search and it will just type two or 3 letters at the same time
<InvisibleRasta> weird thing is that its only for the software app
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: good, can you try launching ubuntu software from terminal, perhaps some usefull errors show?
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, how do i start it from cli
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: ubuntu-software
<InvisibleRasta> sudo: ubuntu-software: command not found
<InvisibleRasta> but i have it cause i can open itfrom themenu
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: try gnome-software then
<InvisibleRasta> yep gotit
<InvisibleRasta> no errors but still  types 2-3 letters
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: weird, just tested on my box, works good here
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: 3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu2~xenial1 is your version right?
<InvisibleRasta> hmm not sure
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: apt-cache policy gnome-software
<InvisibleRasta> Installed: 3.20.1+git20161013.0.d77d6cf-0ubuntu2~xenial1
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: and its not a lag from your keyboard or something?
<InvisibleRasta> no
<InvisibleRasta> cause it lags jsut in  gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: your graphics card driver is installed correctly?
<InvisibleRasta> maybe not
<InvisibleRasta> cause i havenvidia gtx 960m
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: thats an optimus card?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: yep, it is, did you install nvidia-prime?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: try these few things, install nvidia-prime, try a driver switch from additional drivers, or create another user to test gnome-software lag
<InvisibleRasta> i installed prime now
<InvisibleRasta> what do i have to do?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: check additional drivers, wich driver you have active plz?
<InvisibleRasta> im not sure
<legortied> where is that file located that has all the info on apt install commands that I ran?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: sudo lshw -C video will also show after driver=
<legortied> it's in apt/ ? but don't rmember the parent directory?
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, https://ibb.co/dNT0GF
<legortied> so where is ti?
<lotuspsychje> legortied: history ?
<hateball> legortied: /var/log/apt/history*
<legortied> /var/apt? no not in histroy
<legortied> yeha logs
<legortied> I want to remove and search all the games that I installed, so is it the best way to go?
<legortied> how do I search all the games thatI installed? and otehr packages too
<legortied> o h no my logs are empty
<legortied> how did they go empty
<funabashi> hey guys how do i do so a user only can see whats in their homedir and cant go up in the direcroties like /etc ..
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: ok try the nvidia one, and reboot plz
<legortied> why does ubutnu clear them, what a hell
<legortied> it didn't even take my permission to clear those logs
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: if your system doesnt boot anymore, try nomodeset to get in again
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | InvisibleRasta
<ubottu> InvisibleRasta: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, ok now i reboot
<Goliath888> Hi
<hateball> legortied: they arent cleared, they are rotated...
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | funabashi
<ubottu> funabashi: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<legortied> what is rotated?
<legortied> where are the apt logs?
<lotuspsychje> legortied: you can check dpkg logs of what you installed
<ioria> legortied, they have been zipped
<legortied> lotuspsychje: which file? ioria ok where?
<ioria> legortied, /var/log/apt
<ghone> Hello,
<lotuspsychje> ghone: welcome, how can we help you?
<legortied> how shall I view them ? on the fly /
<djdks> how can I make my VTs graphical?
<ioria> legortied, you need to gunzip them or use vim
<ducasse> legortied: zcat history.log.1.gz | less
<ioria> legortied, vim can open zipped files
<ducasse> legortied: or use most, which can read zipped files
<lotuspsychje> legortied: or just uninstall stuff from ubuntu-software?
<legortied> lotuspsychje: in new uubntu version xenial there are no categories for softwares installed, I have to search manually
<legortied> categories were very useful in the earlier software center, which idiot decided to remove them
<lotuspsychje> legortied: please remain polite in support
<legortied> ok
<legortied> I mean it was wrong, and inefficient
<lotuspsychje> legortied: there are categorys in ubuntu-software in xenial
<legortied> for installed software too?
<ghone> I'd like to ask you guys how do you cope with ubuntu server updates in environment where there is uat,dev,test,nfr (so all non-prod servers) and also prod servers.
<ducasse> ghone: try #ubuntu-server
<legortied> I am sorry lotuspsychje I can't find them
<ghone> If I do an upgrade of i.e. UAT environment, leave it for testing for a week (or longer), then upgrade, NFR (and again leave it for a while) and all the non-prod environments
<lotuspsychje> legortied: you perhaps mean terminal apps installed?
<ghone> ducasse: thanks :-)
<legortied> softwares installed, what do you mean apps
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: do you mean ubuntu-software or gnome-software?
<legortied> what are apps, i install games, and other softwares
<InvisibleRasta> i rebooted
<legortied> no idea what you mean by terminal apps
<InvisibleRasta> X started but stillsame keyboard error
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ubuntu-software on unity, but that launches gnome-software
<legortied> lotuspsychje: ?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ok, i thought the old one was still there.
<legortied> I want to remove all my games that   I Installed, so tell me where is the category?
<lotuspsychje> legortied: ontop of ubuntu-software it shows me all/installed/updates
<legortied> yes?
<legortied> I click on installed and I get all the packages, not just games
<lotuspsychje> legortied: if you press installed, it should show you all packages installed right
<lotuspsychje> so? pick out the games to install?
<legortied> there are many, there are many unsorted as I said, it's not categorized? like the earlier ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: out of ideas, sorry did you try create another user to test?
<InvisibleRasta> sure howshould i do so?
<legortied> I remmeber clearly in the earlier versions there were neat sorted tags
<legortied> I am not right ducasse don't you remember
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: user accounts==> create a new one==>logout==>login to the new user
<legortied> ioria: do you remember?
<ioria> legortied, sorry, what ?
<legortied> lol
<legortied> categories for installed packages in the software -center?
<legortied> so that we can just remove all our games, or some other tags??
<ioria> legortied, oh, no maybe aptitude
<lotuspsychje> legortied: previous ubuntu software center had a total list of installed packages(with terminal installed packages) also
<legortied> ioria: you are clearly not listening
<lotuspsychje> legortied: please tune down mate
<ioria> legortied, sorry about that
<ducasse> legortied: have you tried synaptic?
<dziegler> Hi, can i set an "or condition" for After= in systemd configs? For example After=mysql.service|mariadb.service?
<ghone> but my topic is also related to all ubuntus not only servers
<legortied> reboot
<ghone> can I update ubuntu with new packages released before particular date YYYY-MM-DD ?
<ducasse> ghone: not without a local mirror that was synced on that date.
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, nothing with the new user..still the gnome software app is  registering more than one letter when i type
<InvisibleRasta> wtf so weird it happens only in software center
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: did this start recently?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | InvisibleRasta explain the whole story here mate
<ubottu> InvisibleRasta explain the whole story here mate: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1554117 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software search bar duplicates letters while typing" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: no suitable solutions so it seems, did you add yourself affected to the bug?
<InvisibleRasta> no
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: please consider to do so, as bugs get faster solved this way
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: i also suggest testing another version of gnome-software
<InvisibleRasta> how can i do that?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: perhaps here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: would be interesting to test if its version related and then add that experience to the existing bug
<InvisibleRasta> 3.20.1+git20170208.0.a34b091-0ubuntu1~xenial1
<InvisibleRasta> or  3.20.1+git20160420.1.ca63436.ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu2	release (main)	2016-04-20
<XParif> hello
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: the one your not using
<XParif> any bangladeshi here?
<InvisibleRasta> hmm
<XParif> bro, apnr naam ki?
<djdks> how can I make my VTs graphical?
<hateball> !bd| XParif
<ubottu> XParif: Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, im not sure how to install from that website :(
<XParif> kivabe #ubuntu-bd te asbo?
<scottjl> djdks: graphical in what way?
<Menzador> !bd
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: well its just as a test right, to see if its version related
<djdks> using graphical mode; right now they are 80*25 text
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, how do i install it
<scottjl> djdks: vt terminals are just text terminals. they don't support graphic images other than text drawn images.
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: you could test out a 17.04 liveusb and test from there also, compare versions
<InvisibleRasta> i didnt have this error inlivecd
<djdks> of course they do
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, i am not sure how to downgrade thepackage
<Menzador> In Chr1st alone.
<Menzador> (Oops, wrong machine)
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: ah, thats interesting can you add that to the existing bug?
<scottjl> djdks: well my vt100 never did graphics, still doesn't.
<InvisibleRasta> yes sure but how do i install gnome-software_3.20.1+git20161003.0.7ac7d1b.orig.tar.xz	3.1
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: tell your whole story, you installed xenial tested in liveusb where it doesnt happen...after install you get this
<djdks> any modern console prints text in a graphical mode
<djdks> with 60+ lines on the screen; but mine doesn't
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: you don't install a tar.gz, you install a .deb
<scottjl> djdks: first, you said VTs, which implies the tradidtional VT100, VT102, etc. a text-mode console.
<ioria> legortied, try   aptitude search ~i -F "%s# %p"  | grep game
<scottjl> djdks: now if you're asking about a modern terminal emulator application, you're going to have to be more specific. what application? what are you trying to do?
<djdks> VT means a virtual terminal, and those are graphical consoles in most cases today
<InvisibleRasta> i tried installing the deb file but when i click on it it then says that i cant install it but i have a newer version installed
<ducasse> djdks: what is your end goal here?
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, what deb file do i have to install? idont understand that website
<djdks> ducasse: make my VTs graphical
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: well package versions are recommended to use same as for the ubuntu version, but on some cases as bugs you can install latest to find bugs etc
<ducasse> djdks: so you can do what?
<djdks> ducasse: so they were greater than 80*25 and have letters of the same color
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, could you pleaselink me to what i have to install
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: try to anbled proposed repo and use apt to install another gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> enable
<ducasse> djdks: have you tried setting GRUB_GFXMODE and check that GRUB_TERMINAL != console?
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, how do i do that?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: in software sources
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, https://ibb.co/nMqKAa this is what i have
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: under 'developer options', but make sure to only install gnome-software from it
<djdks> ducasse: is that in /etc/default/grub?
<ducasse> djdks: yep
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, sonow i do apt-get install gnome-software?
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: last tab you can enable proposed
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: then sudo apt update after and try to apt-cache search gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: remember this is just to test right, disable back proposed after you finished
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<djdks> ducasse: it didn't work; it switched back to the text mode after grub menu screen
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: i see you got unsupported ppa's installed, i wonder if thats not a reason your software goes wrong
<InvisibleRasta> should i disable it
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, nothing changed with the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> InvisibleRasta: did you sudo apt update?
<InvisibleRasta> ye
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, what is thisunsupportedppa?
<ducasse> djdks: try reading this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/86561/how-can-i-increase-the-console-resolution-of-my-ubuntu-server#86562
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, unsupported
<InvisibleRasta> lotuspsychje, i dont see anything that says unsupported
<lotuspsychje> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: it's a repo for early testing of updates, not for regular use
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, how do i remove this
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, i rather run stable
<ducasse> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, but what link do i have to remove?
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, this? http://ppa.launchpad.net/gerardpuig/ppa/ubuntu
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: yes, once for each ppa
<InvisibleRasta> i ahve to remove that one and http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu
<InvisibleRasta> ?
<InvisibleRasta> this two are the only ones enabled i have ducasse
<ducasse> InvisibleRasta: then yes. read the link from ubottu for more info.
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<GrandPa-G> I have a python program (could be anything) that runs in rc.local. For a certion GPIO condition, I don't want the normal GUI to start, or at least not start until the program is ready. Is there an easy way to do this?
<GrandPa-G> notice I want this to be something that is programitcally controlled and variable depending on condition detected in program.
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, i dont know waht i have to do im not understanding
<InvisibleRasta> ducasse, i put the link in the command but i get that error
<rgb-one> Hey
<ioria> InvisibleRasta, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-remove-remove-delete-ppas-using-apt-get-command-on-ubuntu/ubuntu-linux-ppa-purge-remove-delete-ppas-command/
<rgb-one> on Ubuntu server I have apache installed using tesaract
<InvisibleRasta> doesnt really help.. i dunno the ppa names
<InvisibleRasta> :(
<InvisibleRasta> so confusing
<rgb-one> What are the implications if any, of changing permissions of /var/www/html to something that is writable by the admin?
<rgb-one> should I just use sudo for all operations?
<timini> identify letmein
<indium> rgb-one:chmod may help
<_MrX__> Hola
<_MrX__> Hay españoles?
<rgb-one> yea but are there any security issues with changing permissions for /var/www/html ?
<Pici> !es | _MrX__
<ubottu> _MrX__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_MrX__> Ah vale, gracias
<indium> rgb-one: sorry, don't know about that
<k1l_> rgb-one: put your user into the www-data group
<rgb-one> indium, np
<FMan> why did nano ignore XON and what is XON?
<rgb-one> kil_, alright
<rgb-one> as well as /var/www/html right?
<rgb-one> it should have www-data as group instead of root?
<k1l_> rgb-one: www-data is the user ubuntu runs the webserver with. and that is who the /var/www/html belongs to
<rgb-one> so chown www-data:www-data /var/www/html?
<k1l_> rgb-one: yes, the standard is user and group www-data. i dont know what you changed there already
<rtbt> I really need some help with this pixelated screen issue
<rgb-one> k1l_, as it is now the user and group is root
<rgb-one> With a fresh install
<rtbt> does ubuntu do personal paid support?
<k1l_> rtbt: canonical does
<rtbt> I can only find commercial prices on canonical's website
<rtbt> minimum 50 computers
<rtbt> or something
<rtbt> I really need the help is all
<k1l_> rtbt: i didnt see you describing what the issue is at all so far
<rtbt> can I post up links here?
<k1l_> !details | rtbt
<ubottu> rtbt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rtbt> my screen is pixelated
<rtbt> I'm running 16.10
<k1l_> so its a video driver issue?
<rtbt> I've installed the propriety drivers
<rtbt> the gpu is an nvidia geforce 710a
<rtbt> I've done a fresh install
<k1l_> so the driver doesnt work?
<k1l_> what driver did you use? did it work before?
<rtbt> i've attempted -nomodeset and nouveau.blacklist=1 in an attempt to get it to work
<rtbt> the driver works in that it recognizes the correct resolution
<rtbt> and functions correctly in all other regards
<rtbt> other than this pixelation
<rtbt> it's driving me nuts
<rtbt> grub2 is unaffected and displays the same resolution without pixelation
<k1l_> does the guest account work correctly?
<rtbt> yes
<rtbt> I mean
<k1l_> so its only on your user?
<rtbt> the same
<rtbt> sorry, it's still pixelated in the guest account
<k1l_> so its a driver issue. look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log what is erroring
<rtbt> righto, I'll check now
<djdks> good. 128x48 resolution is so much better
<rtbt> [    41.653] (EE) NOUVEAU(G0): [XvMC] Failed to initialize extension.
<BluesKaj> rtbt, the latest stable driver for your card is the nvidia-375.39
<k1l_> rtbt: so its not using the nvidia driver at all? so there were errors when you isntalled it? did you read the errors?
<rtbt> I've got it running on nouveau as it doesn't make a difference (to the pixelated issue) whether I have nvidia drivers or the nouveau
<rtbt> kll_ no I did not, I'm new to this tbh.
<rtbt> so I was unaware of the error log until you told me about it
<rtbt> -_-
<rtbt> k1l_ I'll reinstall the driver, and check what shows
<k1l_> rtbt: use the driver from ubuntu repo
<rtbt> k1l_ will do
<hackspirit0_> Hi, i have a bootable usb for 16.10, but when i try to set the resolution by xrandr, the screen horrible flickers
<hackspirit0_> I hv noticed that the name of vga was vga1 in ubuntu 16.04 which worked but in 16.10 the vga is renamed to vga-1. Is this might be cause
<rtbt> k1l_ : I've got a pastebin with the error log
<hackspirit0_> Any inputs?
<smellysocks> hackspirit0_: what for?
<tanbao> hello
<tanbao> where are you?
<Pici> I'm on Ubuntu's official support channel, #ubuntu.
<tanbao> how to install
<tanbao> how to install file .tar.bz2
<lanfeng> hello everyone
<paws-> tanbao: you can extract a tar.bz2 not install.
<paws-> tanbao: to extract it just type: tar jxf file.tar.bz2
<tanbao> thank
<tanbao> no install file.tar.bz
<paws-> tar is an archive, much like zip, rar
<tanbao> ok
<tanbao> Me new use ubuntu
<k1l_> tanbao: what do you want to install?
<tanbao> yes
<hateball> tanbao: what is your native language? If it is complicated to write in english, there probably is a channel for your native language
<paws-> tanbao: what is the name of your file
<hateball> I'm not trying to be mean here :)
<tanbao> redeclipse_1.5.8_nix.tar.bz2
<tanbao> language VietName
<tanbao> language VietNam
<hateball> !vn | tanbao
<ubottu> tanbao: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<paws-> have you tried sudo apt-get install redeclipse?
<hateball> tanbao: You are of course welcome to get help here, but usually it is easier in your native language
<k1l_> tanbao: redeclipse is included in ubuntu repos. do a "sudo apt install redeclipse"
<tanbao> yes
<tanbao> thk K1l
<haasn> I have an ubuntu-UEFI system that keeps magically recreating my EFI boot entries even if I manually delete them via `efibootmgr -b XXXX -B`. They show up as gone but as soon as I reboot they're there again. Huh?
<tanbao> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Di-De-Tro-Ve-Soobin-Hoang-Son/ZW78DOZW.html
<Browser> Hello, I am trying to set the syncronise the time on my server from the Ubuntu servers but there is not way to do it. I have installed ntp
<skinux> How can I make Ubuntu show JPG previews in file browser?
<ikevin> skinux, just enable it on settings :)
<GLaDOSDan> Hey there, any ideas why snmpd would be refusing to detect one of my drives? I've got 'includeAllDisks 10%' in my snmpd.conf, but walking .1.3.6.1.4.1.2021.9.1.2 doesn't return the drive at all
<vlt> Browser: In my experience it should do that automatically.
<vlt> Browser: What version does that server run?
<satmandu> Anybody had to debug udev scripts here before?
<roger_padactor> hello, I added a user and I took away their shell access but I still want them to be able to do a git push from their computer to the remove server, do they need shell access for that?
<satmandu> This should not be happening, right? systemd-udevd[14996]: Process '/bin/mkdir /tmp/flag2' failed with exit code 1.
<Pinkamena_D> Hey guys, not sure if anyone else in the same boat: I have been using webex for meetings at work. Everything has been working for many years with firefox and icedtea , but now firefox updated in the background and java is no longer supported. They claim to have an extended support release to 'early 2018' but I am guessing its time to find another strategy. Is there any other method to allow webex in Ubuntu?
<hateball> Pinkamena_D: nothing painless I imagine. cisco doesnt seem like they have been all that active in working on a solution on their end either https://support.webex.com/webex/meetings/en_US/chrome-firefox-join-faq.htm
<hateball> this is from 2013
<rgb-one> any here have experience with osTicket?
<hateball> Pinkamena_D: are you hosting or joining? if you are the host, there's several webrtc services you could use, like appear.in or whatever
<hateball> or setup your own
<Pinkamena_D> Hosting and joining. It is a company account and I don't really have the influence to change it.
<mcmillhj> is there still a place to get packages for 10.04? Need to update an old server at work and having issues finding packages.
<hateball> !eolupgrade | mcmillhj
<ubottu> mcmillhj: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<socket-_> Hello, is there a way to get ubuntu to automaticaly generate openssh-server keys when missing? I want the machine to generate a random fingerprint on first boot. The goal is to convert this into a template so it can be spun up and have a unique fingerprint from the others
<hateball> Pinkamena_D: you could manually download Firefox 52 ESR tho, which allows the use of npapi
<socket-_> i tried removing all the /etc/ssh/ssh_host* , but the server just fails to accept connections
<mcmillhj> ubottu: I don't want to update the server, I just want to install a package. I realized I can't do that with apt-get because the packages aren't published anymore. I was just curious if there was still a repo around that had binaries for 10.04 in it
<ubottu> mcmillhj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pinkamena_D> hateball, could do it for now, but it feels like a temporary solution thats on the way out.
<porkparts2> How to cat a file as an argument? ./program [cat arg1.txt].
<Pinkamena_D> ./program `cat arg1.txt`
<hateball> Pinkamena_D: blame cisco for not updating their software :)
<Pinkamena_D> hateball, I will. I am not sure how they can create a full app that works on ubuntu in Java, and then port it to only windows but not linux when the majority of the programming already is done.
<mcmillhj> porkparts2: cat arg1.txt | ./program or ./program <$(cat arg1.txt)
<hateball> Pinkamena_D: You're lucky if this is the first time you've seen such behavior by companies :p
<hateball> Pinkamena_D: maybe with webassembly, all will be nice and glorious. but probably not, for the same reasons things arent already
<Pinkamena_D> porkparts2, if you want the actual content of the file as an argument as if you typed it on the command line, use my suggestion. If you want to pass the content of the file to a program that expects something from STDIN, use mcmillhj's suggestion.
<eatrin> hello?
<porkparts2> Thanks guys
<rgb-one> creating users with osTicket, anyone know how?
<theparadoxer02> all my other drives are by default write protected , so whenever i need to copy or move or delete any file i have to use terminal with superuser permission to perform the action
<theparadoxer02> how do i remove the write permission from the disks ?
<ghh> oy
<Slade> so whats a good way to see when specific packages and such were added to ubuntu (trying to figure out when nginx was initially available as a package)
<K_K_N> Hi guys, I have a nokia cs-19 internet stick and according to the user guide it says insert stick then open CD Drive Nokia option and I should find nokiainternetmodem.deb but for me it says no media. Whats the issue here?
<genii> Slade: Tedious, but going through the mailing list archives named like: <releasename>-changes-request   so for instance, precise-changes-request  or dapper-changes-request ( if the archives go that far back)
<Slade> genii, boo. was hoping there was a way through package search
<raed> holaa
<ghh> sup
<raed> que tal?
<raed> yo wazzap mah hommies
<ioria> Slade, rmadison nginx
<raed> anyone there or what locos
<raed> NICK REDEEEEEEEEEEE
<Slade> ioria, sorry i dont know what that means
<ioria> Slade, you want to now all available versions of a pkg ?
<nonick420> hello guz ;)
<Slade> ioria, i want to know when nginx was first added to ubuntu. (which version/year)
<ioria> Slade, rmadison nginx    should tell you
<ioria> Slade, in precise, i guess
 * Slade looks up what rmadison is :P
<ioria> Slade, man rmadison
<nonick420> hello i never used ubuntu !
<Slade> looking now ;)
<nonick420> want to use
<nonick420> whats the benifits of it ?
<Slade> ioria, odd, i thought it was included before then.. maybe i was compiling by hand
<nonick420> nobody wants to talk with me ?
<ioria> Slade, yep, nvm, i think it starts from precise :þ
<Slade> oh. heh ok :P
<Wolfzrat> anyone know what happen to the background tab in xfce properties for the terminal profiles?
<smellysocks> nonick420: its linux man
<nonick420> never used linux !
<ducasse> ioria: should it also return hits for non-current releases? (and vivid, for some reason)
<smellysocks> nonick420: apart from being free os, you need to use to understand the difference
<ioria> ducasse, to be honest, i didn't know its limitations
<ducasse> ioria: try vim, for example, it also goes back only to precise
<ioria> ducasse, yes ... maybe it miss devscripts
<hari_> help
<hari_> i need two additional drives like windows 7 , please help me to create the same while installing the ubuntu.
<ioria> ducasse, no, installed
<ioria> ducasse, only supported releases
<ducasse> ioria: ...and vivid ;)
<ioria> ducasse, interesting
<ducasse> strange.
<maja> say what happend to php-mysql ?
<nonick420> why should i  use linux ?
<maja> i am trying like hell to mysqli_connect working with apache2/php5
<maja> and nothing
<maja> nonick420: the reasons are long and involved, end of the day use it if you want too
<hari_> #help
<hari_> i need two additional drives like windows 7 , please help me to create the same while installing the ubuntu.
<nonick420> who created linux?
<ducasse> nonick420: we're not really here to sell linux to you, use it if it fits your needs. try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux, maybe they can help.
<ghh_> nonick420: linus torvalds
<nonick420> ducasse just shut up if you do not want to help/answere question
<ducasse> hari_: you mean like d: and e:? linux does not have that concept.
<hari_> ducasse , yeah , then how to manage files ?
<ducasse> nonick420: calm down and obey the guidelines. we're here to do ubuntu support, there are other channels for other topics.
<maja> nonick420: yeah go off topic some of us got real things we want todo, if you want to know more about linux check out youtube
<hari_> ducasse , please advice to partition 1tb hard disk ,
<ducasse> hari_: all drives are mounted as parts of the same filesystem tree, you can mount drives where you want.
<DJones> nonick420: You're probably better joining and asking your question in #ubuntu-offtopic Thats a general discussion channel which may be be better to help you, this channel is aimed at specific Ubuntu issues rather than a general question
<ducasse> hari_: i don't know how you are going to use it, so that is difficult. what do you want to split it for?
<maja> any one know why i can't install sudo apt-get install php-mysql
<maja> no install candidate ????
<ducasse> maja: ubuntu version
<Castor_Troy> hi, my xubuntu froze 6 times today... how can i figure out wht the issue is ?
<Castor_Troy> everytime i had to force reboot it
<maja> ducasse: yeah ?
<ducasse> maja: _which_ ubuntu version?
<maja> Castor_Troy: are you running clementine by any chance ?
<Castor_Troy> nope maja
<maja> ducasse: o dhuh. 16
<hackspirit0_> Hi ppl, I booted to Ubuntu 16.10 and when i tried setting resolution by xrandr, my screen horribly flickers
<maja> o has it bit dust
<ducasse> maja: maybe you need to install php7.0-mysql directly
<maja> nuts any advice on swtiching apahce2 to php 7
<hari_> ducasse , ubuntu 16.04 , if i'm splitting 1 TB hard disk  in to 4GB swap , 20GB to root , balance space to /home/ folder , is that okay ?
<maja> php7 on cli php5 in apahce...
<maja> hari_: 4gb seems a very big swap to me
<Castor_Troy> so, how could i find out what is causing my system to freeze ?
<maja> Castor_Troy: syslogs ?
<hackspirit0_> Any help with Ubuntu 16.10 flickering
<ducasse> hari_: you might want a bit more for root, but it depends entirely on usage. if you don't hibernate and have 8gb ram or more you might not need swap at all.
<Castor_Troy> is there a way i can reset my os to factory? like fresh installed ?
<colin3440> Hey all! I'm having an issue with a web server running Ubuntu 14.04.5. I've never had any issues before but, all of a sudden, MySQL won't start up anymore. I rebooted the server and entered "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start", but I'm getting the error "start: Job failed to start
<stoner19> anyone able to help explain why my dock and bars are missing? http://imgur.com/jsGzXbL
<Castor_Troy> i remember changing some configuratoin like memory or something early today
<djdks> Castor_Troy: no, ubuntu doesn't have this feature
<Castor_Troy> i dont remember exactly what i did
<colin3440> , but there's nothing in the error logs!
<maja> Castor_Troy: you can do a new isntall and preserve data
<stoner19> typically I run ubuntu without the GUI, started it up with startx
<dreamscape> hey all i've just reinstalled my ubuntu server machine same setup as before except i chose to encrypt the home directory now every time i send files to shares, it wont send as if it's taking too long and eventually craps out (samba share) is the encryption too much for my box? (intel atom, 2gb ram, 1tb hdd)
<Castor_Troy> maja, can i do that without a bootable cd or usb ?
<hari_> ducasse , 50gb is okay for root ?
<hackspirit0_> Any help on Ubuntu xrandr flickering
<ducasse> hari_: 30 would probably be fine.
<maja> Castor_Troy: yup
<Castor_Troy> how maja?
<ducasse> hari_: that will give you room to grow for a while.
<hari_> ducasse , thank you, so balance space can allocate to /home right
<Castor_Troy> also, if i reinstall fresh, how can i get my home partition back/ do i have to use the same uername and pwd ?
<djdks> why does livecd installer want 8.6 GB of free space to install?
<djdks> that is too freaking much
<djdks> is it a bug?
<ducasse> hari_: yes. if you want, you _can_ split it into other filesystems, but i wouldn't complicate things until i need to.
<hackspirit0_> Any help on Ubuntu 16.10 flickering
<hackspirit0_> djdks: live usb boot does not need that much until u r installing iting it
<stoner19> actually looks like sudo service lightdm restart fixes the missing toolbar and dock, but can't log in via GUI after that :/
<toothe> I really need help
<toothe> I have been on this for 3 days now
<hari_> @ducasse , if we need more drives like windows  d:\\ , e:\\ , f:\\  drives, can we create that ?
<toothe> I installed FreeBSD, then Ubuntu
<toothe> and FreeBSD scrfewed up gru
<toothe> Grub*
<toothe> so I reinstalled Linux, and grub is still not wworking.
<toothe> I have reinstalled FreeBSD/Linux maybe 15-20 times now
<Castor_Troy> guys, little help. i am going to reinstall xubuntu on my system.. how can i get my home partition again? do i have to use same username and pwd ?
<toothe> I cannot get my grub install working
<djdks> Castor_Troy: no
<ducasse> hari_: no, but you can mount them at /backup, /movies etc for example
<djdks> Castor_Troy: did you encrypt your home folder?
<hackspirit0_> hari_: nooo linux is different, i highly recommend u learn abt it from red hat website
<hackspirit0_> About partitioning
<hackspirit0_> And also what is mean by primary logical n extended partitioning
<Castor_Troy> no djdks
<Castor_Troy> i didnt encrypt my home partition djdks
<hackspirit0_> Any help on Ubuntu 16.10 flickering
<nacc> !partitioning | hackspirit0_
<ubottu> hackspirit0_: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<ducasse> !patience | hackspirit0_
<ubottu> hackspirit0_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<djdks> Castor_Troy: then if you create the user with the same name, you will just login in your old home dir as usual
<hackspirit0_> Ok
<hari_> ducasse , for /home partition which file system will work , Ext4 journaling file system ?
<ducasse> hari_: yes, don't use other filesystems without a good reason
<hackspirit0_> ext4 works well
<djdks> why does livecd installer want 8.6 GB of free space to install? is it a bug?
<hackspirit0_> No it not but, are u "installing" or just "trying"
<hh2010> hello.  my i have two interfaces on my amazon aws instance.  i did a reboot yesterday, and the elastic IP (public IP) on second interface (eth1) stopped working.  the private IP is working fine.  anyone have any ideas?
<hackspirit0_> Live Ubuntu USB works without installation
<hh2010> actually i guess even Private IP is messed up because i cant nmap or ssh into it from another AWS instance
<djdks> hackspirit0_: obviously installing, as I am asked about space to install
<nacc> hh2010: may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<hh2010> ok thank you!
<hari_> ducasse can you please advice to create drives like /backup, /movies
<nacc> djdks: why would that be a bug?
<hackspirit0_> No need to "install" just use live version, if u want persistence use programs like uui or unetbootin to make a caper rw
<nacc> hari_: those aren't drives, those are mountpoints
<djdks> nacc: that is way too much, the ISO is 1,5Gb
<nacc> djdks: and the ISO does not contain all of Ubuntu.
<ducasse> hari_: if you don't need it i wouldn't mess with it.
<hackspirit0_> Iso is compressed thing the installation itself create other necessary partitions
<nacc> djdks: maybe you want the minimal installer?
<hari_> nacc , @ducasse , sorry i'm newbie in ubuntu
<djdks> nacc: of course, it contains also unused langpacks and drivers
<djdks> nacc: there is no way 8.6 GB of stuff is packed there, and it can be used without network
<goofyuseless> and on the 9th day the pastafarian spaghetti monster said "Let there be rainbows"
<nacc> djdks: ok, i'm not going to argue with you. It's not a bug.
<nacc> !ot | goofyuseless
<ubottu> goofyuseless: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<djdks> installed ubuntu doesn't take up 8.6 GB; why does it ask for it then, and refuses to install?
<ducasse> djdks: it needs space to unpack/install as well, and probably doesn't want to leave you with a 100% full root fs.
<hackspirit0_> What suspicious do ypu find about it taking 9gigs
<goofyuseless> and on the 9th day the pastafarian spaghetti monster said "Let there be rainbows"
<nacc> goofyuseless: stop.
<hackspirit0_> Have u checked sha signs
<hari_> ducasse , partitioning 1tb hard disk 40gb for root , 4gb for swap , balance full space to /home . /home and root under Ext4 journaling file system
<ducasse> hari_: that should be fine.
<djdks> why have swap?
<hari_> ducasse , thank you for your support , also please confirm that my office systems using windows and sharing with lan, can i access other system files using the lan from ubuntu
<nacc> hari_: how are they shared?
<akik> hari_: both windows and linux use the same network
<hari_> nacc , just connected through adsl modem and granted permission to share folders in windows system
<goofyuseless> and on the tenth day, Pastafarian Spaghetti Monster said "Let there be Ubuntu Xenophobia"
<hari_> akik , yeah same network
<ducasse> hari_: if you use the regular windows sharig protocols, you can access them from ubuntu.
<djdks> ducasse: does ubuntu support smb2 out of the box?
<akik> hari_: yes, no problem
<sruli> i cannot turn off flight mode on my laptop, when i boot into lubuntu flight mode turns on, i checked with rfkill and Wireless LAN - Hard Blocked = yes, the hard button to turn off flight mode (FN + F2) do not turn it off, how can i turn it off?
<hari_> akik , thank you
<hari_> ducasse , thank you bro
<ducasse> hari_: no problem
<Guest8660> wazaaaaa
<Guest8660> religion is opium for the masses
<DaemeonZane> Take your opium elsewhere
<Guest8660> :(
<djdks> how much space does livecd take after install (64 bit)?
<DaemeonZane> So I have Ubuntu 16.04 sitting at boot with "Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes.
<BluesKaj> djdks, run df -h
<DaemeonZane> What can I do to see what's causing the hang?
<djdks> i don't have a clean install
<DaemeonZane> I can Alt-F2 and grab a shell, and I have working internet, but tty only.
<craptalk> help, i cant connect to FTP which is error 503 login error, my virtual server is centos 7, i thought i configured it correctly
<ducasse> craptalk: the ftp server is running on centos?
<DaemeonZane> Ewww
<craptalk> ducasse: yes, for mini experiment
<DaemeonZane> Centos
<craptalk> i configured vsftpd.conf
<craptalk> as it should be
<craptalk> it keeps telling me the login error, even i let local user to be allowed
<ducasse> craptalk: well, ask in #centos
<qi> ?
<qi> how to use it?
<Guest97837> ?
<theparadoxer02> hey need some help , i mounted the my one of the drive and getting the following error !
<Guest97837> what's error?
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24147015/
<ducasse> !fsck | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: run that ^^ on the filesystem in question
<theparadoxer02> okay, running
<wormmus> when I make changes to the user-dirs.dirs file in the .config, it's not keeping my changes.  any suggestions?
<DaemeonZane> So. I'm still stuck with "Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes" at boot. It just hangs right there and doesn't move.
<DaemeonZane> What's the best way to figure out why?
<DaemeonZane> On Ubuntu 16.04
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, should i run the command , sudo touch/forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now
<theparadoxer02> ?
<nacc> wormmus: maybe use xdg-user-dirs-update ?
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: no, read the fsck.ext4 man page and run that on the filesystem you can't mount
<Peetz0r> So earlier today I installed ubuntu on my new laptop with encryption and secure boot, and after much fiddling it actually worked
<Peetz0r> then I installed nvidia drivers, which disabled secure boot but that worked
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, there are no boot or system file in that partition
<Peetz0r> then I went to sleep and woke up again
<Peetz0r> and everything broke!
<theparadoxer02> it is just a ext4 partition
<Peetz0r> it might be possile that I tried re-enabling secure boot but even after disabling it again it's broken
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: and? you can still run fsck on it.
<Peetz0r> it does boot when I choose recovery and then choose resume normal boot
<Peetz0r> but it doesnt when I just boot normally
<Peetz0r> it just hangs after the grub menu
<Peetz0r> nomodeset doesn't help, removing quiet and splash also doesn't
<Peetz0r> oh, I also removed the nvidia drivers (apt purge 'nvidia-*'; apt autoremove; reboot)
<Peetz0r> but it still fails to boot normally, even though revocery => resume works fine
<theparadoxer02> done thanks, ducasse
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: did it mount now?
<theparadoxer02> yeah!
<Peetz0r> oke, after typing in random stuff in google I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/809477/keyboard-not-working-with-full-disk-encryption-after-installing-nvidia-drivers-o
<Peetz0r> seems sortof related
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: great :)
<Peetz0r> brb reading
<Peetz0r> so that answer suggests that removing 'quit splash' should have worked...
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, is there any way to change drive filesysytem type to another without formatting ?
<Peetz0r> but it didn't reliably actually fix my issue
<Peetz0r> I will try again anyway
<theparadoxer02> i mean from ext4 to anytoother
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: no.
<nacc> theparadoxer02: well, you have to write a new filesystem
<blackflow> theparadoxer02: you can convert ext4 to btrfs
<Peetz0r> also, should I install nvidia-prima or bumblebee? My hardware is a HP Zbook 15 G3 with Nvidia Quadro M2000M if that matters
<theparadoxer02> blackflow, ducasse nacc the thing is i have some data in my drive that is ext4, and whenever i try to access to that drive, i need to use terminal
<theparadoxer02> since i have to do it with root permission everytime
<ducasse> !chmod | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<theparadoxer02> whether i am copying,moving , deleting any file
<blackflow> also user mounts, does the bot have a topic on that?
<nacc> theparadoxer02: sounds like you are mounting it incorrectly
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, will it work on mounted device ?
<nacc> theparadoxer02: changing the fs won't change a misconfiguration
<theparadoxer02> nacc, i just click over the partition and it gets mounted
<nacc> theparadoxer02: are you running that as root?
<theparadoxer02> nacc, running but what ?
<nacc> theparadoxer02: when you click on a partition
<nacc> theparadoxer02: and/or show us the /proc/mounts entry when its mounted
<theparadoxer02> nacc, HERE IT IS
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24147100/
<FoeHammered> Anybody seen crendel lately?
<nacc> theparadoxer02: and which disk can you not access? any of those under /media?
<szb> Hello everybody. I'm having trouble establishing a bluetooth connection to my phone. Neither does my laptop (16.04) pick up the phone nor does the phone see the laptop. As far as I can tell, bluetooth is up and running, though. Can you help me troubleshoot?
<theparadoxer02> nacc, yess
<theparadoxer02> nacc, last line in my paster
<theparadoxer02> nacc, are you still there ?
<nacc> theparadoxer02: ok, what is the permission on /media and /media/abhi?
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> hi
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> how do i download the entire video by right clicign it, and the the video is buffered, nad then i can download it ?
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> is tehre any web app or somethign lie that , that can help me in my queest?
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> I have been trying a lot/
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: i would just chown/chmod as necessary (and possibly define mountpoints in fstab).
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> but to no avail ducasse hi
<ducasse> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: download from where? there's youtube-dl for youtube and certain other sites.
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> no from internet sites by right click
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> not hte youtube0dl way as it downloads the entire video al the way gain
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> again
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> more like the real playre way on teh windows, but on linux this tim
<Peetz0r> it's almost impossible to extract the video from your browser cache. most if not all methods require re-downloading the video even those implemented as browser addon
<Peetz0r> so if you have an expensive data plan or a very slow connection, sorry, but that just sucks
<brunch875> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: If a video is embedded, you can right click / download video just like on windows
<brunch875> the plugins for the browser should be the same
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, working
<Peetz0r> brunch875: true if it's a plain html5 player, but it would redownload the video
<brunch875> Peetz0r: but the behaviour is the same in any OS, right?
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> brunch875: i can't as there is no option
<Peetz0r> brunch875: I would think so
<brunch875> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: then there is no option in windows either
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> no there is the real player option
<Peetz0r> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: is it a video that has been removed while you were watching it or something?
<brunch875> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: your best option is youtube-dl, followed by browser plugins
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> Peetz0r: no, just download it from the browser itself
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> which addons brunch875
<wormmus> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf, Do you have Tampermonkey?
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> tampermonkey addon?
<Peetz0r> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: in most cases, youtube-dl is really your best bet. you may get an estimate of the filesize before downloading and you may even manually select the quality depending on the website
<wormmus> yeah
<brunch875> kfkfkfkfkfldsldf: I do not know, since I use youtube-dl
<svg0> I'm trying to set up xubuntu in virtualbox on an offline machine and I seem to be in a catch-22, I need shared folders working in order to update anything but I can't install the guest additions to enable them
<wormmus> get Tampermonkey, and use this: https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/1317-download-youtube-videos-as-mp4
<theparadoxer02> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24147169/
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24147169/
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: what is that a listing of?
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, /media
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> Peetz0r: ok but how do I get an estimate of hte file size/
<kfkfkfkfkfldsldf> before downloading
<wormmus> it shows in the download options
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: chown the contents of the drives, see the link ubottu provided earlier
<Peetz0r> try using -F
<Peetz0r> example, https://paste.sigio.nl/playcczjb
<wormmus> how can I get a second drive that's physically in my computer to show up in the file manager like the removable drives are?
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions ?
<Peetz0r> wormmus: maybe with an option in fstab
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: yes.
<Peetz0r> wormmus: is it an internal-but-removable drive in spomething like a ThinkPad Ultrabay harddisk adapter?
<turista> hello every1, anyone know how to change the cursor priority?¿
<wormmus> it's straight internal sata.  I run an SSD for my boot drive and I use a SATA drive as Storage and a Drive Bay for my backup.
<turista> because I did set up the red glass cursor but it does not shown because the priority of the automatic one
<wormmus> I'd just like to be able to see Storage on that left panel, that way I don't have to go to [ + Other Locations ] all the time.
<Peetz0r> wormmus: just add it as a bookmark then?
<wormmus> can't
<Peetz0r> why not? works for me...
<wormmus> No right click option and can't drag it.  (Using Ubuntu Gnome)
<szb> wormmus, not sure where the option is in nautilus' headerbar, but try opening Storage and then press using Ctrl+D
<wormmus> okay...after more investigating, had to do the 3 dash deal
<betao> lol
<wormmus> thanks
<brimestone> hey guys, I'm a bit confused with Apache2, I changed the directory path of the DocumentRoot and now im getting "You don't have permission to access / on this server." I've already change the persmission for the entire path to 777 and still getting the same error
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, its not the matter of content on the that drive
<theparadoxer02> after mounting the device and right clicking on the content area, the paster option is showing faded
<theparadoxer02> which means non working
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: then you haven't changed ownership or permissions for the root of that filesystem.
<michael_mbp> I'm planning to move my /boot/efi partition, as I want to free some space up
<michael_mbp> idea is to back it up via dd (the whole drive and just that partition)
<michael_mbp> then delete the last 2-3 partitions, re-create a partition for freespace and expand the n-1 partition
<w9qbj> \
<michael_mbp> then in the remaining final free space, replace that as the /boot/efi part.
<michael_mbp> Thoughts anyone?
<nacc> brimestone: you really don't want to make served directories 777
<brimestone> Yes, but even at 777, im still getting permission error..
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, I ran the following command
<nacc> brimestone: did you look in your apache logs?
<theparadoxer02> sudo chmod 777 /media
<ducasse> michael_mbp: you might need to modify the efi firmware variables to point to the new efi system partition
<theparadoxer02> sudo chmod 777 /media/abhi/
<michael_mbp> ducasse: with regards to ubuntu where are those stored?
<michael_mbp> in grub or...?
<michael_mbp> *grub config I mean.
<ducasse> michael_mbp: in the efi firmware
<michael_mbp> ducasse: ah! on the next reboot, I can do that in the Asus EFI.
<ducasse> michael_mbp: or just use efibootmgr from ubuntu.
<michael_mbp> (assuming it auto-detects everything).
<brimestone> yes, logs shows this "client denied by server configuration: /media/array/favicon.ico"
<michael_mbp> oh cheers
<michael_mbp> ducasse: would I need to also run grub-update?
<nacc> brimestone: and is that file readable?
<ducasse> michael_mbp: probably, it depends on exactly how you do this.
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, it is still faded
<theparadoxer02> the paster option
<nacc> theparadoxer02: none of those are the mountpoint, afaict
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: those will change the permissions of /media and /media/abhi, which is not what you want. first, go to the root of the filesystem in question (/media/abhi/whatever), then use chown, not chmod.
<nacc> theparadoxer02: you are changing permissions along the path
<nacc> theparadoxer02: and you are not changing the permissions of themount point
<brimestone> yes... file is 777
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: you should read the link from ubottu more thoroughly.
<nacc> brimestone: `ls -ahl /media /media/array /media/array/favicon.ico` in a pastebin
<brimestone> http://pastebin.com/kJCya7z4
<ducasse> brimestone: that is not what nacc asked for, and that file is not mode 777
<nacc> brimestone: what ducasse said :)
<pvl1> can i install saucy packages on precise? http://askubuntu.com/questions/445487/which-ubuntu-version-is-equivalent-to-debian-squeeze
<RickBarkhouse> hey, could someone give me a hand with an issue I'm having with my ethernet adapter?
<brimestone> sorry..
<RickBarkhouse> it says cable is unplugged even when it's not
<nacc> pvl1: not recommended
<brimestone> i changed it since..
<nacc> pvl1: and saucy is no longer supported
<pavlos> RickBarkhouse, bad cable?
<pvl1> nacc: i dont have a choice in that regard. running linaro 12.11
<pvl1> dont want to compile glibc
<RickBarkhouse> no, I confirmed it works on my second laptop (windows)
<brimestone> since setting 777 for is not a good idea
<nacc> pvl1: if you are running some linaro thing, presumably they support it?
<brimestone> i delete the favicon.ico file and im still getting this error "AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /media/array/favicon.ico, referer: http://192.168.34.194/test.php"
<nacc> brimestone: what is the contents of test.php? (pastebin)
<brimestone> phpinfo();
<nacc> brimestone: is that the only error you get?
<Soul_Sample> last batch of updates brought a network manager update that completely broke networking for me. I had the same issue with 16.10, but it worked on 16.04. now I have the same issue I had on 16.10 - my system randomly starts throwing DNS errors and I have to restart networkmanager.service. any ideas?
<brimestone> this too "AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /media/array/test.php"
<nacc> brimestone: right, that's the issue
<nacc> brimestone: again, please just pastebin what you've been asked to
<brimestone> which is?
<nacc> brimestone: `ls -ahl /media /media/array /media/array/favicon.ico` in a pastebin
<nacc> brimestone: which i asked 20 minutes ago
<brimestone> sorry standby
<brimestone> http://pastebin.com/g7Em0qyn
<brimestone> then this is my apache conf http://pastebin.com/rg31VYzf
<nacc> brimestone: oh wait, i think your apache config is wrong, probablyu
<pvl1> nacc: what do you mean, they support it?
<pvl1> like the developers?
<nacc> pvl1: what is 'linaro 12.11'?
<pvl1> nacc: arm engineering firm
<pvl1> make the OS for pcduino and others
<pvl1> (and android(
<nacc> pvl1: linaro is.
<pvl1> )
<nacc> pvl1: what is linaro 12.11
<pvl1> their version of what appears to be ubuntu 12.04
<nacc> pvl1: right, so ask them for support
<brimestone> which part nacc?
<nacc> pvl1: as it's *not* ubuntu 12.04, i assume
<nacc> brimestone: is that all of your configuration? which file is that in?
<pvl1> yeah guess theyd know best. thank
<pvl1> s
<brimestone> /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<brimestone> which has a symlink to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf
<nacc> brimestone: and that's symlinked to sites-enabled (which is what matters)
<brimestone> yes
<nacc> brimestone: are there any other *.conf in sites-enabled?
<nacc> brimestone: are you browsing from your local machine hosting the site or remotely?
<egyptian_> hi i am trying to configure an _openvpn_ server and need to add these route to /etc/network/interfaces.d/file  .. could somoen tell me what is the misplaced option? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Kv-83zmriLNwW9eKtzX4LF5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<pvl1> egyptian_: can you explain what the routes are for
<pvl1> is it for the client to route traffic through server?
<egyptian_> pvl1: for one vpn server to get to the other vpn server .. the work when i put them in manually .. i am attempting to automate it and the syntax is drivign me crazy
<egyptian_> s/the work/they work
<pvl1> hm
<nacc> egyptian_: why the trailing $ ?
<pvl1> !static route
<egyptian_> cat -e output
<pvl1> egyptian_:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/168033/how-to-set-static-routes-in-ubuntu-server#168037
<nacc> egyptian_: ah ok
<egyptian_> the error is on line 1 but if i hash line 1 .. the error moves down to line 2
<noraatepernos> I can’t figure out where in the audio data stream chain the recording volume of a microphone is controlled.  Using alsamixer.  My changes have no effect on audio recorded with arecord.  Hrm.
<egyptian_> pvl1: thanks but automating it that way would be a bigger headache. i need to fix the syntax
<egyptian_> !interfaces.d
<nacc> egyptian_: i'm confused, up commands don't make sense on their own
<pavlos> egyptian_, there is a $ after the gateway ... typo?
<nacc> egyptian_: they are used int eh context of an iface definition
<noraatepernos> Is mic recording level hardware specific?  Like, microphone gain is controlled *before* the ADC?
<egyptian_> why not? this would be sourced from the interfaces file as per the man pages
<noraatepernos> This is like a $9 USB sound dongle.
<egyptian_> pavlos see history
<pavlos> egyptian_, sorry
<nacc> egyptian_: because interfaces is for defining interfaces?
<egyptian_> and interfaces.d ?
<nacc> is for snippets of interfaces
<pvl1> egyptian_: wait do you want them to happen when the server goes up? are you using systemd or what
<nacc> egyptian_: did you mean to use if-up.d or so?
<nacc> egyptian_: i think you're just using the wrong files
<egyptian_> man pages says i am to put it into a file in /etc/network/interfaces.d/* which i have
<nacc> egyptian_: what is "it" in the man page?
<brimestone> nacc remote..
<egyptian_> nacc: pls read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/interfaces.5.html
<nacc> brimestone: can you try it locally (curl should be sufficient()
<nacc> egyptian_: i am.
<nacc> egyptian_: please tell me what you think "it" is
<brimestone> stanby
<egyptian_> it woudl be the commands that i would use in "interfaces" file and put it into a file in "interfaces.d"
<nacc> egyptian_: interfaces.d is just a directory to contain entire stanzas of interfaces
<nacc> egyptian_: no.
<nacc> egyptian_: it is not "commands"
<nacc> egyptian_: it is entire stanzas
<nacc> egyptian_: or, depending on your /e/n/i file, it must be in the right spot
<brimestone> <title>403 Forbidden</title>
<nacc> brimestone: interesting
<egyptian_> nacc: i saw an example for a file called "bridges" on the internet somewhere
<nacc> egyptian_: oh good, so you just assumed that files contents?
<nacc> egyptian_: you problem is you're telling /e/n/i to put an 'up' in the middle of the file, not related to any iface name. That's a syntax error.
<nacc> egyptian_: fix that, by thinking about what you are doing, and what /e/n/i when rendered looks like
<TROL> Anyone an Idea why Pythons SimpleHTTPServer Script just let me Download PHP Files but dont execute them on a Get Method and says on POST its dont Exist?
<nacc> TROL: maybe ask in a python channel?
<nacc> brimestone: are there any other *.conf in sites-enabled?
<TROL> Is there One? THX
<brimestone> nope
<pvl1> im so dumb sometimes
<momken> hello
<k1l_> TROL: on an apache i would tell you to activate the php module. on the python thing i dont know how to do
<nacc> !alis | TROL
<ubottu> TROL: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<brimestone> just this "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   35 Mar  9 09:29 000-default.conf -> ../sites-available/000-default.conf"
<egyptian_> ok nacc .. so .. if i name the file eth0 is that sufficient ?
<momken> How could I change sensitivity of my pointing device in KDE ubuntu?
<nacc> brimestone: what error did you get from apache2's logs for the 403?
<nacc> egyptian_: no.
<nacc> egyptian_: you didn't read what i just said.
<brimestone> nacc: /media/array is a mounted disk (seperate from /) do you think it has something to do about it?
<TROL> THX | nacc | k1l_ | ubottu
<nacc> egyptian_: fix that, by thinking about what you are doing, and what /e/n/i when rendered looks like
<brimestone> just this "[Thu Mar 09 10:48:26.613618 2017] [authz_core:error] [pid 7770:tid 140407941867264] [client ::1:52854] AH01630: client denied by server configuration: /media/array/"
<nacc> brimestone: oh it could be -- can you umoun it first, and show the permissions on the mountpoint?
<momken> I found that the only available gui software for this purpose is "gpointing-device-settings" for gnome, but it seems that it's deleted from 16.04 repo. Why?
<nacc> *umount
<brimestone> standby
<ducasse> TROL: http://serverfault.com/questions/338394/how-to-run-php-with-simplehttpserver
<brimestone> "umount: /media/array: target is busy" im restarting this sucket
<ducasse> momken: you can use xset, don't know about gui alternatives
<nacc> brimestone: well, are you running it from within that directory or something?
<Pici> momken: It was deleted from debian, and thus from Ubuntu: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=809126
<ubottu> Debian bug 809126 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gpointing-device-settings -- RoQA; FTBFS, buggy, not maintained" [Normal,Open]
<brimestone> nope, i changed to user home dirctory and stop apache2 services and still getting that busy resource
<scarybaby> hello
<brimestone> when its up, ill check the fstab config aswell
<scarybaby> i have a weird issue. No matter which guide I use, I always get stuck installing PHP into apache
<scarybaby> i get the same error each time.
<scarybaby> Nothing loads, it's just a blank page
<scarybaby> i've done this with several guides, but it never works
<scarybaby> I've tried turning on errors, but that doesn't give anything either :(
<k1l_> scarybaby: so you used the ubuntu packages?
<nacc> brimestone: ok
<k1l_> !lamp | scarybaby
<ubottu> scarybaby: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<scarybaby> i believe so. i only used guides intended for ubuntu server 16.04
<nacc> scarybaby: a blank page typically means apache's logs show you the error
<k1l_> scarybaby: installed the php modules for apache? restartet apache afterwards?
<scarybaby> i'll take a look at the apache logs
<scarybaby> god i love this channel
<momken> Pici: So doesn't gpointing-device-settings work?
<satmandu> Is there a good way to make a systemd fire off a script, and then have a timeout where that script can't be invoked again for say 10 seconds?
<satmandu> (udev is firing off a systemd script several times in succession, but I only need it to happen once.)
<brimestone> here is the persmission on the mountpoint. "drwxrwxrwx 20 root root 4096 Mar  9 10:31 array"
<satmandu> Problem is that systemd queues firing off the script several times, so a lock file in the script isn't helping.
<nacc> brimestone: that's before it's mounted?
<brimestone> yes..
<brimestone> not mounted yet..
<nacc> brimestone: go ahead and mount it, and then as your user can you run `php /media/array/test.php` (presuming you have php-cli installed)
<brimestone> how its mounted "drwxrwxrwx 20 root root 4096 Mar  9 10:31 arra"
<aesthetik> Click on the link and get $110!
<aesthetik> https://richmondberks.com/?ref=rbd118972
<aesthetik> - Make 1,5% Daily profit !
<aesthetik> - Invite a friend and get 1$ as a gift !
<aesthetik> - Comissions of 10% !
<arooni> just curious; how can my current user be logged in twice?  does it count per enviornment?  for instance; lightdm and tty1 separately?
<bekks> brimestone: you need to mount it for answering that question.
<brimestone> nacc: that one works.
<scarybaby> I checked the error log, but it did not have any errors other than me restarting the apache server
<ducasse> !spam | aesthetik
<ubottu> aesthetik: Please don't spam
<nacc> arooni: sure, there are lots of ways
<nacc> arooni: you can run `login` manually too
<brimestone> its already mounted "/dev/sdb1       2.0T  2.8G  1.9T   1% /media/array"
<ducasse> satmandu: why does udev trigger it more than once?
<nacc> brimestone: but curl still fails? how areyou invoking curl?
<bekks> brimestone: which filesystem is it?
<satmandu> ducasse: I turn a TV on that's connected through HDMI, and udev goes crazy for a bit.
<satmandu> same message repeated over and over again.
<brimestone> still gives <title>403 Forbidden</title>
<brimestone> bekks: ext4
<nacc> brimestone: and how are you invoking curl?
<arooni> nacc: what do y0ou mean login maually
<nacc> arooni: `login` is a program
<bekks> brimestone: 403 forbidden is a SERVER error. The webserver you are downloading FROM is telling you that you arent allowed to do so.
<bekks> brimestone: Its not a filesystem issue on your side.
<ducasse> satmandu: i'd look at that first, pretty sure i've read about fixing that before
<brimestone> im invoking curl from command line..
<nacc> bekks: yes, we were narrowing it down; it's the server on the system
<brimestone> as "administrator"
<nacc> brimestone: jsut pastebin the command!
<nacc> brimestone: i don't need the verbal description ;)
<bekks> nacc: And the DocumentRoot is on /media/array?
<Guest9646> i have to edit a package in a pre-build metapackage ?
<nacc> bekks: yeah
<brimestone> this is what comes out of php /media/array/test.php. http://pastebin.com/EuMV18SW
<Guest9646> is it possible
<nacc> brimestone: right, that's fine
<nacc> brimestone: just pastebin the curl command, please
<nacc> Guest9646: i don't even know what you mean? you don't edit packages
<brimestone> http://pastebin.com/VDNkSSEQ
<bekks> Whats the file permissions of the file to be downloaded by curl?
<nacc> brimestone: try it with the ip not localhost
<brimestone> "-rwxr-xr-x  1 administrator administrator    21 Mar  9 10:30 test.php"
<Guest9646> nacc: i mean there is a metapackage which install x,y,z programs ,now i want to replace x to install program a . now my  edited metapackage will install a,y, z program
<nacc> Guest9646: use specific examples, as that doesn't make any sense to me
<satmandu> ducasse: It's weird because the screen turns off, but the TV stays on... so the system sees the HDMI as staying connected otherwise.
<brimestone> http://pastebin.com/n9s2RcKx
<brimestone> if i change the document root to /var/www/html/ then everything works just fine
<bekks> brimestone: and your webserver is running as www-data, and has no access to that file.
<ducasse> satmandu: might be some weird cec thing, i know too little about that
<nacc> bekks: it's o+r?
<brimestone> what should i change the permission to bekks?
<Aurorasaura> Hi I have Ubuntu server no GUI and I am looking for a way to use my gigabit NIC. Is there a way to change the speed and duplex setting?
<satmandu> CEC would help... except that the CEC device is being controlled by kodi... so I can't just use it to see if the TV is on. :(
<k1l_> the webserver needs to be allowed to enter the /-folder of the mountpoint
<nacc> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/g7Em0qyn
<brimestone> or should i just chang the owner of the documentroot (recursively)
<nacc> k1l_: was what they pasted before
<satmandu> So i'm really just looking for a good way to see if a script has been run in say the last 30 seconds, and then exit without doing stuff if it has.
<nacc> k1l_: it seems like it should be ok
<satmandu> a time dependent lockfile, in essence.
<k1l_> was the webserver restarted?
<nacc> k1l_: i believe they restarted their whole machine now
<Guest9646> nacc; http://pastebin.com/Y49RiD1r; this is my .change file ; it install ssh-server and gedit editor ; i want to change such that it will install ssh-server and sublime ediot .
<k1l_> does it need +x to run php files?
<nacc> k1l_: i don't believe so, because they are run through the php interpreter
<nacc> brimestone: just to be sure, you did have <?php ... in test.php right?
<nacc> Guest9646: you change the source package and build a new version
<ducasse> satmandu: create some file if it doesn't exist and run commands, exit if it does?
<brimestone> yes, this is the entire content of the file. <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<nacc> brimestone: ok, just checking
<Guest9646> nacc; how can i change the source  package .
<Guest9646> ?
<nacc> Guest9646: how did you generate the .changes file?
<nacc> Guest9646: i feel like if you did that, you must know how to build source packages
<satmandu> ducasse: I have a lock file for that... but systemd is launching the script several times serially, so it isn't an issue of blocking parallel invocations... but serial invocation within a window.
<Guest9646> nacc; i know but i don't want to build that from starting ; i gave only 2 example package but in real there are more than 100 packages included ; i have to edit only one ?
<nacc> Guest9646: i can't parse that sentence
<nacc> Guest9646: do you know what a source package is?
<brimestone> what if i make a symlink like this /var/www/html --> /media/array/ and change the apache config back
<nacc> brimestone: it might work; or it might show the same error. I guess it's worth a test :)
<brimestone> if it still fails, then absolutely something to do with persmission on the disk
<nacc> brimestone: i would say so :)
<alkisg> satmandu: how about https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-system.conf.html => DefaultStartLimitIntervalSec=, DefaultStartLimitBurst=¶Configure the default unit start rate limiting... maybe you can also ask in #systemd
<liqoert> how do I change my default movie player to mpv from videos instead ?
<satmandu> alkisg: That's EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thanks. :)
<alkisg> satmandu: np :)
<satmandu> I was hoping there was a systemd option for this. :)
<brimestone> works
<Etyrnus> N
<brimestone> but no php module loaded.. i just output everything as php
<BluesKaj> liqoert, open with then choose mpv
<liqoert> no permanently
<brimestone> http://pastebin.com/874sXUYE
<djdks> Guest9646: you need to change the metapackage, yes
<Guest9646> nacc; i know but i don't want to build that from starting ; i gave only 2 example package but in real there are more than 100 packages included ; i have to edit only one ?/
<nacc> brimestone: do you have libapache2-mod-php installed?
<BluesKaj> liqoert, there should be an option to check always use this to these files
<nacc> Guest9646: repeating your sentence verbatim when I said I didn't parse it, doesn't really help
<brimestone> checking on that right now
<BluesKaj> ok BL
<nacc> Guest9646: you have to rebuild the binary package if you want it to be different
<Guest9646> nacc; sorry accidently send
<Guest9646> djdks, i whole metapackage ?
<nacc> Guest9646: you can't edit a binary package
<djdks> Guest9646: metapackages are empty, there is just a control file there; change the dependencies as you see fit
<brimestone> i may have removed it when i remove/purge apache2
<nacc> brimestone: yes, that'd be true
<nacc> brimestone: you'll need to install it again
<brimestone> doing that now
<nacc> djdks: that is true, for the *source* package. Guest9646 would still need to build the metapackage
<Guest9646> djdks, http://pastebin.com/Aa2ZP9Me; what are the depends here ; this is the control file inside debian of that metapackage folder
<nacc> Guest9646: where did you get that source package from?
<Guest9646> nacc,  https://github.com/fossasia/meilix
<nacc> Guest9646: so maybe ask them for support
<nacc> Guest9646: that's not ubuntu
<Guest9646> nacc, sure thanks for suppotr
<Guest9646> support
<brimestone> what would cause the symlink to work and not directly to the path of the mounted volume
<brimestone> im reinstall this shit.. its on a bad start already
<scarybaby> OK, i took the channel's advice and tried the install via the ubuntu official method listed in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dn1987p> open basedir maybe?
<scarybaby> i ran apt-get install lamp-server^
<scarybaby> but when i tried to test php, it still failed
<scarybaby> i checked the logs and saw this
<scarybaby> [Thu Mar 09 14:23:44.622077 2017] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 29366] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down [Thu Mar 09 14:23:45.665245 2017] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 29450] AH00163: Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations [Thu Mar 09 14:23:45.665312 2017] [core:notice] [pid 29450] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<scarybaby> my bad, going to paste this properly
<scarybaby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24147569/
<scarybaby> not sure where to go from here
<djdks> Guest9646: download meilix-metapackage_1.0-1.tar.gz, extract it, change the control file and run "debuild -uc -us"
<dn1987p> scarybaby: there's not really an error, it just says it has been restarted
<scarybaby> ok. then i'm at a complete loss. i keep trying to do a fresh install to see where I'm messing up PHP but i'm lost now
<scarybaby> i used the ubuntu package and everything
<liqoert> hello can you see my bold
<k1l_> scarybaby: did you isntall the apache module php?
<djdks> liqoert: no
<k1l_> liqoert: this channel doesnt allow colors or bold
<Guest9646> djdks, the depends of that file is like this Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} ; i am unable to understand that how to change this
<k1l_> scarybaby: install libapache2-mod-php  and then a2enmod php
<k1l_> scarybaby: then restart apache
<djdks> Guest9646: you can remove those and put the names of your dependent packages
<scarybaby> k1l_ i believe so, i installed the full LAMP package
<scarybaby> but i'm going to run it real quick just incase
<scarybaby> when I ran install libapache2-mod-php, apt showed that the module was already installed
<OnceMe> This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources
<OnceMe> how can I fix this?
<scarybaby> when i ran a2enmod php, i recieved an error saying the module was not found
<OnceMe> I have disabled some ppa's in the repo list, however there are google opera mysql repos which I like to keep
<OnceMe> so what is the workaround?
<Guest9646> djdks, ok but i dont want to remove any old package that it include and my aim is to replace a package contain in it ; for example, if it install gedit editor , i want to replace it with sublime .
<k1l_> scarybaby: try a2enmod php7
<scarybaby> shows enabled
<scarybaby> (I had the same idea)
<k1l_> scarybaby: restart apache
<djdks> Guest9646: add "Conflicts:" line with packages you want deleted
<dn1987p> what does "whereis php" say?
<OnceMe> what to do
<scarybaby> k1l_ restarted and it still failed
<scarybaby> my test.php page will not display
<k1l_> scarybaby: whats the error you get?
<scarybaby> no error at all. blank page
<Guest9646> djdks, thnks a lot ; let me try
<dn1987p> scarybaby, what does the error.log say?
<dn1987p> scarybaby, maybe you can try to enable php error output in browser.
<k1l_> scarybaby: libapache2-mod-php7.0 package was installed, right?
<scarybaby> i'll try enabling the error output. here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24147601/
<scarybaby> i definitely have libapache2-mod-php7.0 installed
<scarybaby> i installed lamp-server^
<wook_> hi i'm having quite a problem with my ubuntu studio 14.04 installation, i keep getting things appearing on my desktop that makes it difficult to work, and it's only solved by switching to a different desktop and then switching back. usually it happens maybe once in a while, every few days but lately it's been happening constantly and pissing me off constantly. my laptop is a dell latitude e6410 and running 64 bit ubuntu studio 14.04 and it's happened 2x
<wook_> just since trying to write this message. HELP!
<k1l_> scarybaby: what are the file permissions of that php file?
<scarybaby> let me see
<scarybaby> -rw-r--r--
<tomreyn> wook_: what kind of things appear there randomly? maybe take a photo with your smartphone (if any) and upload it to some image hosting site.
<wook_> next time it happens i'll take a screenshot
<k1l_> scarybaby: and you are sure that php file should work?
<scarybaby> its the most basic php file
<k1l_> scarybaby: i mean like not having php5 code in there
<scarybaby> <? phpinfo(); ?>
<tomreyn> wook_: if those are random graphical artefacts, try this: bios update, switch to open source drivers (or to proprietary ones, depending on which ones you use now), use a non-realtime kernel, upgrade to 16.04
<pavlos> you need <?php
<scarybaby> the only non standard thing here is that the webserver is a VM
<pavlos> in the begin
<dn1987p> scarybaby, :)
<scarybaby> uh oh
<scarybaby> lol
<scarybaby> did i make an obvious mistake
<scarybaby> ?
<dn1987p> try what pavlos said, with <?php instead of <?
<wook_> if i simply upgrade to 16.04 on my current install will everything stay the same, like saving all my open tabs on firefox and so on?
<wook_> or is it a totally new install
<k1l_> wook_: yes.
<k1l_> wook_: but as always: according to murphys law: there is no issue if you have backups
<scarybaby> pavlos so it should look like this? <?php info();
<pavlos> scarybaby, <?php phpinfo() ?>
<dn1987p> scarybaby, <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<k1l_> scarybaby: no
<scarybaby> ah
<scarybaby> i'm an idiot
<scarybaby> lol
<scarybaby> let us test
<scarybaby> *sigh* thats what it was
<scarybaby> i aplogize for my dense thinking
<scarybaby> thank you to everyone who helped
<k1l_> np
<nacc> scarybaby: it's always good to test locally first (e.g. php file.php)
<scarybaby> its all local
<nacc> scarybaby: that would have (I think) shown a similar problem
<scarybaby> no internets till I know what I'm doing
<nacc> scarybaby: you were using apache, no?
<scarybaby> yes
<nacc> scarybaby: i meant cli
<scarybaby> nah, i made a test page and loaded it from webserv
<scarybaby> its gone now
<scarybaby> just made it to quickly test
<wook_> https://snag.gy/wmpeA0.jpg here's a screenshot, more of the screen was covered, but this is generally what it looks like
<Guest9646> djdks, i added a conflict line as http://pastebin.com/rXMkmFCd ; is this ok ?
<nacc> Guest9646: what? you can't depend and conflict on a package
<technocf> Hello, I am trying to install the android tools using "umake" but I've tried multiple times now and it keeps coming back with "Corruped download? Aborting."
<wook_> hi i got referred here by someone in another channel, i'm having some problems with my desktops on ubuntu studio 14.04, which runs xfce, here's the post:  i'm having quite a problem with my ubuntu studio 14.04 installation, i keep getting things appearing on my desktop that makes it difficult to work, and it's only solved by switching to a different desktop and then switching back. usually it happens maybe once in a while, every few days but lately it's
<wook_> been happening constantly and pissing me off constantly. my laptop is a dell latitude e6410 and running 64 bit ubuntu studio 14.04 and it's happened 2x just since trying to write this message. HELP!  ------------   https://snag.gy/wmpeA0.jpg here's a screenshot, more of the screen was covered, but this is generally what it looks like
<wook_> oops
<wook_> that was meant for #xubuntu haha
<technocf> wook_: Be more careful? :P
<Guest9646> nacc , i have to remove a package from the existing one and too want to install the rest
<nacc> Guest9646: so your metapackage currently installs openssh-server, gedit and vlc onlY?
<Aurorasaura> I seriously need advise. I have a gigabit NIC but ethtool enp1s6 is showing 1000 supported link mode but advertised link mode is showing only up to 100
<nacc> Aurorasaura: are you connected to a gigabit switch?
<Guest9646> nacc, but i want to not to install openssh-server ; i put in also in conflict line
<Aurorasaura> Yes same NIC card and cable have been tested on a different machine (windows) nacc
<nacc> Guest9646: you are not making sense. You don't want openssh-server to be installable if that metapackage is installed? Or do you just not want the metapackage to install openssh-server?
<Guest9646> nacc ; i dont want the metapackage to install openssh-server ; suppose my depends line is like this : Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} ; which include ssh,vlc and gedit but since i am unknown to how to edit this depends line . so can i add a conflict line
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: what kind of nic - what does lspci say?
<nacc> Guest9646: you don't replace generated variables with static variables, gneerally.
<Aurorasaura> I have spent hours online but everything I come across says 1000 is listed on supported and advertised but not on link partner advertised link mode
<nacc> Guest9646: if you add a conflicts line and leave openssh-server in the depends line, the metapackage will be uninstallable. Think about it.
<ducasse> Guest9646: have you taken the time to read up on the basics of creating (meta)packages?
<nacc> ducasse: no, afaict, they have not
<nacc> ducasse: i have asked several times
<Guest9646> ok , then how can i edit this depends like this Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<Guest9646> i read about metapackages
<nacc> Guest9646: you have to do it in the rules file, probably, if you want certain packages to be excluded. But the generated values are coming from somewhere in the source package
<nacc> Guest9646: or you could, as i already said, ask the maintainers of the product you are using that is not ubuntui
<Aurorasaura> actually nacc its listing it as a RTL8169
<Aurorasaura> but its Netgear
<nacc> Aurorasaura: was that for ducasse ?
<Aurorasaura> oh lol yes
<djdks> Guest9646: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.html
<Guest9646> nacc, http://pastebin.com/NzestvZD ; this is the rule file, can you help me ?
<Aurorasaura> it is this card here http://www.ebay.com/itm/Netgear-Gigabit-PCI-Ethernet-10-100-1000Mbps-Network-Card-GA311-Rev-A1-/112326594530?hash=item1a272fcfe2%3Ag%3AsSMAAOSw32lYvi-h
<djdks> rules file doesn't do anything in a metapackage
<Aurorasaura> Makes no sense as I have tested it on a different machine and everything worked fine
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: but that was not under linux?
<nacc> djdks: i don't think that's true. And in particular, this rules file does do something(s). It is true that the binary package has no contents, but that doesn't mean the rules don't do anything
<Aurorasaura> No it was on a windows machine ducasse . I put the card in the Ubuntu server after it was already setup
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: the realtek chipsets have a _horrible_ reputation, and their linux drivers are often suboptimal to say the least.
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: rtl8169 at least used to have an alternative driver, don't know if that still works
<war10ck_> hey guys...anyone there who's still up?
<Aurorasaura> I got the card for free ducasse but I can try anything
<technocf> Does anybody have any idea about my question?
<logithack> how would you go about formatting a separate home partition from ext4 to fat32 without deleting the contents?
<bencc> I've installed ttf-adf-gillius which is an alternative to "Gill Sans MT"
<bencc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ttf-adf-gillius
<pavlos> Aurorasaura, does this help? ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg on
<Aurorasaura> No pavlos
<bencc> but LibreOffice doesn't use it as a substitute. is this a "bug"?
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: which kernel module does lspci -k say it uses?
<war10ck_> anyone here tried to use katoolin to transfer tools of kali linux to ubuntu?
<Aurorasaura> r8169 ducasse
<Aurorasaura> actually pavlos that command shut off the ethernet
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: as i remember it, you can download another driver from realtek, but that only works with older kernels :-/ my best advice is to just get a good nic, like intel.
<Aurorasaura> Yeah ducasse , I got it for free so Im not worried about it just was puzzling why it worked in a different machine :)
<Aurorasaura> Back into the fileserver she goes lol
<Aurorasaura> Thanks for the help everyone!
<Aurorasaura> Whats even worse is the board came with a "gigabit" onboard nic that is only capable of 10/100 haha
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: i've got the same nic on two boards - one does gigabit, the other doesn't. probably down to chipset revisions, but realtek chipsets are bad in general.
<sjc> is my log-in name
<Aurorasaura> Which is sad cause realtek is in almost every mainstream computer lol
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: i know :( now i only look at boards with intel.
<Aurorasaura> Actually this onboard might actually be a 1000. It's got the dual lights on it haha
<ducasse> Aurorasaura: the chipset should be capable, it's just that neither chipset or driver are good :)
<snowkrash> which libvirt is in the current release?
<calimero_82> hi, i ve xubuntu 1604 but my monitor is setted only 640x480
<OerHeks> snowkrash,there are more than 1 current releases
<MediocreN> snowkrash: 3.1 i believe
<MediocreN> newest
<OerHeks> snowkrash, search package.ubuntu.com for your version
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt
<snowkrash> its strange i have 1.3 OerHeks
<snowkrash> but so far my release is not that old
<OerHeks> snow if you checked that url, you would see that it is possibly correct, xenial that is
<calimero_82> i ve created xorg.conf but i m not able to set the 1024x768 resolution
<snowkrash> OerHeks, why is that so old
<snowkrash> the actual version is much higher
<snowkrash> of libvirt
<snowkrash> current libvirt release
<OerHeks> snowkrash, lts is stable, not the newest. but 1.3.1-1 got security patches
<snowkrash> how can i install the current libvirt?
<snowkrash> or is that a bad idea?
<snowkrash> because of security
<OerHeks> "current" ?
<OerHeks> you have it already
<ducasse> snowkrash: installing your own means it's not supported
<snowkrash> libvirt last version 3.x
<OerHeks> maybe backports give a higher number
<genii> !info libvirt0
<ubottu> libvirt0 (source: libvirt): library for interfacing with different virtualization systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu9.1 (yakkety), package size 1145 kB, installed size 4528 kB
<snowkrash> 1.3 does not support a couple of features
<genii> !info libvirt0 zesty
<ubottu> libvirt0 (source: libvirt): library for interfacing with different virtualization systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.0-3ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 1164 kB, installed size 4590 kB
<OerHeks> snowkrash, no, it does not.
<genii> hm
<snowkrash> features i need
<snowkrash> otherwise i cant hide the vm and my nvidia gpu pass wont work
<OerHeks> newest 3.1.0 is released 24 feb .. 3.0 on 17 january...
<snowkrash> what does backport mean?
<snowkrash> i want to try if gpu pass works if i fake the vendor id
<snowkrash> which is not supported in 1-3
<snowkrash> 1.3
<OerHeks> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<biggam3r> hello
<snowkrash> ok
<snowkrash> i see
<OerHeks> *if* you need the latest, don't stick with LTS
<snowkrash> i think its complicated to install libvirt manually
<snowkrash> OerHeks, but thanks for the hint i will look at it
<biggam3r> exit
<snowkrash> 2.5 is maybe ok
<snowkrash> zesty is the actual release?
<snowkrash> ah its the next
<snowkrash> do i have to upgrade the whole distro to zesty?
<OerHeks> snowkrash, no, zesty is the next version, beta now
<snowkrash> or can i just upgrade libvirt
<ppf> !info libvirt0 zesty
<ubottu> libvirt0 (source: libvirt): library for interfacing with different virtualization systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.0-3ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 1164 kB, installed size 4590 kB
<ducasse> snowkrash: don't mix releases
<ppf> it's got the same version
<snowkrash> ok so it means i have to upgrade the whole distro
<ppf> upgrade won't help you
<newbie22> I am studying for a Linux certifiation, I have several Linux ISO images on usb, but the ones I have don't seem to be to complete.  What I need is a ISO image that I can write to usb, boot from that usb and practice, not install.
<MediocreN> newbie22: go to ubuntu.com
<newbie22> will ubuntu, iso image, let you become root? or just sudo ?
<ppf> newbie22: what's the difference?
<snowkrash> i have xenial
<newbie22>  MediocreN: will ubuntu, iso image, let you become root? or just sudo ?
<calimero_82> any help for my issue with monitor resolution?
<MediocreN> newbie22: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<MediocreN> newbie22: running a command as sudo = root
<ducasse> newbie22: for all practical purposes, sudo _is_ root
<MediocreN> sudo su switches you to root
<ppf> snowkrash: what's it you really need?
<newbie22> Madiocren: I did not know that sudo su, switches you to root.  I thought it would ask for a root password
<pavlos> newbie22, you could "try ubuntu" instead of installing
<OerHeks> dont use sudo su !!!!
<snowkrash> ppf, gpu pass with a nvidia gpu
<dn1987p> can anyone recommend me a good guideline (or anything similar) on howto upgrade a system properly?
<ducasse> newbie22: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<snowkrash> ppf, i want to get rid of this windows partition, it makes me crazy
<snowkrash> ppf, dont think you can help me on that one, can you?
<newbie22> Ok, thanks..
<ppf> i've not done it. but it's certainly possible
<snowkrash> i tried a lot ppf its almost working but the driver doesnt work out, i already invested lots of work i think a fake vendor id could solve it
<snowkrash> but thats not possible with that version of libvirt
<snowkrash> so i need to upgrade
<snowkrash> the already detects the gpu and everything
<ppf> then upgrade
<snowkrash> but u know nvidia is a bitch, well if it will not work out i will buy some amd gpu
<snowkrash> but i think it could work out that way
<snowkrash> other ppl got it working as well i think
<ducasse> snowkrash: try #libvirt, maybe?
<snowkrash> ducasse, thanks thats a good advise, didnt know the channel exists
<snowkrash> ducasse, hmm the channel seem totally idle, gonna try it tomorrow
<ducasse> snowkrash: three minutes is not really long enough to determine that
<snowkrash> ok well true
<snowkrash> but i need to leave ll try again later
<MediocreN> Sometimes i dont look at my irc terminal for like.. hours
<logithack> i've got a separate home partition formatted as ext4. its the first partition on my device. to make it accessible to windows, i need to format it as fat32. is there a way of converting my ext4 home partition to a fat32 home partition?
<ducasse> logithack: bad idea
<ducasse> logithack: fat32 is not a filesystem that supports unix permissions etc
<logithack> ducasse: what would you suggest to be able to access the files in the home partition from a windows machine?
<ppf> use ntfs
<logithack> does ntfs support unix permissions and so on?
<MediocreN> nope
<ppf> yes
<ppf> ntfs is posix compatible
<MediocreN> is it really?
<texla> Ubuntu-16.04.2 when i open program grub menu displays articles to boot..Ubuntu on /dev/sda6 and Linuxlite on /dev/sda3 to memtest info..Yet if I update-grub I am getting kernels 4.4.0-66 progressing down to 3.13.0-77 and two memtest
<alkisg> It's not a good idea to use a "foreign" file system (reverse engineered etc) for /home...
<ppf> alkisg: that's a fairly outdated claim
<ZeEKz> how can I get kali tools in ubuntu mate
<logithack> what would you suggest to be able to access the files in my home partition from a windows machine then?
<alkisg> ppf: have you seen any official documentation from ms? Nope, not yet. So no, not oudated.
<ppf> logithack: _if_ you share a partition with windows and linux make it ntfs
<ppf> but: you can't convert ext4 to ntfs
<ducasse> logithack: i would store them on a separate ntfs partition, not home, accessible to both
<ppf> and if your windows and linux are using different encodings things can get ugly fast
<alkisg> ppf, I've had my share of data loss with ntfs volumes, I don't consider it stable under Linux. If you want to reproduce it, just try to resize an ntfs partition with gparted, and move its left side; you'll get a whole lot of data corruption.
<__kalle__> hi all
<alex23> hi kalle
<alex23> why have you choosen such name?
<ppf> alkisg: can you do the same thing on windows?
<__kalle__> i'd need help with gnome on zorinos
<alkisg> ppf, of course
<badboon> irc://irc.undernet.org/bookz
<logithack> probably i should be a bit clearer on my setup: i've got ubuntu installed as a persistent live system on a usb drive. 1st partition is /home ext4, 2nd partition is / ext4. the reason /home is the first is i was intending from the beginning to make /home accessible from windows, and since windows can only read the first parition on a usb stick, i had to make /home the first.
<logithack> now the only thing thats still preventing me from accessing the /home drive from windows is the file system
<__kalle__> thats my name...thats why I chose it
<ducasse> __kalle__: ask their support, we only support ubuntu
<__kalle__> lol
<logithack> so i need to change it to something wdnows can read, too
<__kalle__> it is a ubuntu spin off
<__kalle__> well ... it is based on ubuntu
<ducasse> __kalle__: still not ubuntu.
<__kalle__> right
<k1l_> __kalle__: zorin has their own support. see their website where to ask them
<alkisg> logithack: I agree with ducasse, use ext4 for /home and also use another ntfs partition that is common to both of them, but not for /home. If you really need /home readable from windows, there's an ext4 driver for windows.
<__kalle__> thanks
<ppf> logithack: then do what ducasse said
<__kalle__> i would ask them but nobody is active in irc...
<__kalle__> anyway
<alex23> __kalle__:  cause your name is kalle, it sounds too finnish estonian :)
<logithack> so you mean keep /home formatted as ext4 and create a new ntfs partition? or am i not understanding something
<alkisg> Yes
<k1l_> __kalle__: well, if support is important to you choose a OS that offers the support you want
<alex23> and what is your question
<__kalle__> ok ok
<alex23> you can ask in #linux
<__kalle__> alex... I think this is also a ubuntu subject
<logithack> alkisg: so in that case i would have to keep all linux-only files in my /home partition and move all files i want to share with windows into the ntfs partition right?
<logithack> that would be an option
<__kalle__> its about the AMD grafiks I am not able to get going
<ducasse> __kalle__: try ##linux
<__kalle__> ok ....i will ..
<__kalle__> bye
<alkisg> logithack: right; or you can just write to the C: drive directly, without creating a new "D:" partition
<logithack> alkisg: well, as said the system is a persistent live system on a usb drive, whcih means i wanna be able to access my files from any windows pc without modifying it before.
<alkisg> logithack: it's even possible to automatically mount e.g. C: to /media/user, and then symlink the linux Documents to Windows' Documents folder; just don't symlink all of /home/username, because it also contains special folders that need permissions etc
<texla> Ubuntu-16.04.2 when i open program grub menu displays articles to boot..Ubuntu on /dev/sda6 and Linuxlite on /dev/sda3 to memtest info..Yet if I update-grub I am getting kernels 4.4.0-66 progressing down to 3.13.0-77 and two memtest
<logithack> if i wanna boot linux from the usb, i wanna be able to boot it, and if i just wanna use the very same usb stick as a data drive to plug into a windows machine, i wanna be able to do that.
<sagaserver> good day all^^
<alkisg> logithack: ah, I didn't see that part, I came after that. Then yeah just make an ntfs partition.
<alkisg> (an additional)
<logithack> alkisg: right. thanks for the help!
<alkisg> logithack: if you create the first partition as fat32, it'll even be bootable from uefi systems; you might prefer that over ntfs. That's how I have my stick.
<vlt> Hello!  On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS we could run an Xvnc session and use Alt+Tab to switch between windows. Doing the same on 16.04 leads to the strange behaviour that I can only switch to the very next window, not to others. I can see their icons but not Alt+Tab there. Any idea how to fix this? It drives me crazy.
<logithack> alkisg: another thing i've thought about: perhaps there are some portable windows tools i could put on the ntfs drive allowing me to read files directly from my /home partition?
<sagaserver> good day all^may i ask something here?i cant login to gnome desktop but i can login to unity
<alkisg> logithack: I haven't used windows since 2008 when I moved to linux; you'd have to ask in ##windows for that. I know there's an ext4 driver but I don't know if it needs installation + restart.
<logithack> alkisg: the fat32 option you mentioned: if i create the first partition as fat32, then /home will be my first partition. i cant boot from /home, can i?
<logithack> in your case, the fat32 would also have to have some boot media on it, wouldnt it?
<alkisg> logithack: there's no such limitation, you can boot from the second partition without issues.
<alkisg> grub goes in mbr, so not in partition 0
<alkisg> efi writes files in fat32 volume
<logithack> alkisg: so 1st partition /home ext4, 2nd partition / ext4 <-- this setup will not allow me to boot from a persistent live usb, while this setup --> 1st partition /home fat32, 2nd partition / ext4 will?
<alkisg> In any case it's perfectly bootable (I've made a multiboot usb stick just like that, it has a lot of windows and linux versions and one normal ubuntu installation, and it boots under uefi too)
<logithack> from a persistent live usb on an efi system*
<alkisg> logithack: 1st partition=fat 32, 2nd partition=ubuntu, ext4. No need for other partitions
<alkisg> logithack: if you have 2 ext4 partitions, you won't be able to boot under uefi
<logithack> that means when i installed ubuntu on the drive, it was rubbish to select "separate /home partition" during the installation right?
<logithack> so better reinstall with just one partition, then create a new fat32 as the first partition
<logithack> right?
<alkisg> fat32 + home  + ubuntu is fine too
<logithack> oh
<logithack> well that would save some work
<alkisg> Or you can just mv home to ubuntu, whatever you like
<sintre> i have three ext4 partitions on my uefi system and can boot all of them
<alkisg> The limitation is that uefi can only read fat, so you have to have at least one fat partition
<logithack> so in order to mv home to ubuntu, i'd just have to move all the contents from /dev/sdc2 (which is /home) to /home/ on dev/sdc1 (which is /) and then delete /home partition?
<alkisg> And update /etc/fstab
<farchanjo> someone have tried apt-fast?
<popo1> hola alguine habla español?
<Epx998> oui je parle espanol
<k1l_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aotaointbin> !es
<aotaointbin> doh :P
<Techknight> Hi guys. I'm currently playing arround with ansible and automated upgrades. Would you consider it stupid to implement autoremove and grub-update in the process as well?
<popo1> alguien sabe usar HexChat en ubuntu?
<Epx998> or join the spanish channel :D
<Epx998> popo1: its pretty straight forward.
<scottjl> Techknight: i use puppet in an production environment. it's sensible IF you're damn sure you know your configuration on your servers and are confident with it. one misconfiguration can leave you with a nightmare to clean up
<Epx998> word to puppet.
<scottjl> Techknight: always good to test automated upgrades/removals in a development/test environment before pushing to production
<Epx998> Techknight: I use update-grub in one of my modules, its suscrubed to my File["/etc/default/grub"] for content change
<Epx998> subscribed*
<Techknight> I'm almost 98% this will work :D
<Techknight> I don't have a dev env. atm :D only prod or what some people would call a homeserver in this case.
<Techknight> I think I will try to take the leap and see if anything goes wrong
<Ben64> Techknight: grub-update?
<scottjl> Techknight: playing around at home is fine. worst thing you have to clean up your home lab.
<kenrin> Everyone has a dev env.  Just not always a 2nd projection one
<kenrin> production
<scottjl> Techknight: snapshot before applying if you can, easy to recover then
<Techknight> ofc I will do a snapshot :D I am doing full backups of all the VM's every sunday as well
<the_waiter> Hello
<Epx998> Techknight: Test in your development environment first.
<Techknight> I don't have one :S
<Epx998> tsk tsk.
<Epx998> testing in production
<Epx998> Techsquire most fitting ;P
<Techknight> hehe ;)
<PCatinean> hey guys
<Techknight> hey
<Epx998> Techknight: what version of puppetmaster are you using?
<PCatinean> if there's windows installed on one hard drive and another one completely free
<scottjl> Epx998: he's using ansible he said
<Epx998> my bad
<PCatinean> in order to install ubuntu on the empty hard-drive and have grub give you the choice between windows and ubuntu?
<Techknight> Epx998: the one called ansible :D
<PCatinean> how would yo udo that?
<PCatinean> basically dual-boot with the operating systems on different hard-drives
<scottjl> i'm running puppet 4, with foreman and katello
<Ben64> PCatinean: by installing ubuntu
<Epx998> oh dear foreman.
<PCatinean> and the bootloader?
<Ben64> PCatinean: yep it works
<PCatinean> I mean should I install the bootloader on the one where windows is
<ethan-43m> hi how  someone can configure siano tvtuner for ubuntu?
<PCatinean> or on the one where I install ubuntu?
<Ben64> either
<Ben64> i'd do ubuntu drive though
<PCatinean> ok
<PCatinean> Ben64, and how do you install it because there's no easy option like "install on this hdd"
<PCatinean> you need to make the partitions yourself, and that's horrible
<Ben64> you could take the windows drive out or just make them yourself, it's not horrible
<MediocreN> Kind of a random question anyone have a good backup solution for incremental + image backups?
<PCatinean> Ben64, how do you make them yourself, swap space and stuff like that?
<Ben64> theres drop down boxes for that stuff
<k1l_> doesnt the installer offer "use that drive for isntall"?
<Ben64> i thought so
<k1l_> i think so too
<Ben64> but it's been a while since i've tried
<PCatinean> but you have to calculate how much for root how much for home, swap space
<PCatinean> k1l_, where is that?
<Ben64> all you "have to" do is have root
<PCatinean> It's install alongside windows, replace windows, something else
<PCatinean> and something else means making partitions manually
<k1l_> PCatinean: no. you can choose the automatic install. or you use the manual partiioning and set / swap and maybe /home like you want to
<Ben64> is the 2nd drive completely empty?
<Ben64> like, no partitions
<OerHeks> there is a guide for that, partitioning.
<PCatinean> Ben64, yes I even made it unallocated space
<PCatinean> a ssd drive, completely empty
<k1l_> nvme ssd?
<PCatinean> what?
<MediocreN> i want one ; ;
<MediocreN> the read/writes.... uuuugggghhh
<EriC^^> PCatinean: go for manual partitioning, it's a lot easier than you think
<PCatinean> EriC^^, oh, and what do I have to do, ext2 ext3 ext4? how muc swap space?
<PCatinean> one parittion for root one for home?
<PCatinean> or the same?
<PCatinean> so much details that I really did not want to know, just a "install on drive X"
<Ben64> ext4, swap depends on your ram size, home if you want
<PCatinean> that's what I said
<somany> Unable to deny evidence of massive holocaust-related fraud Yad Vashem has finally resorted to outright censorship. In a futile attempt to buy time the Israeli funded body is now desperately trying to hide proof of their guilt.
<EriC^^> PCatinean: ext4, and use one partition for everything, if you want hibernation then create a swap as big as your ram
 * Ben64 pokes k1l_ 
<MediocreN> somany: umm, what?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: also if you're using uefi, then you'll need to make a fat32 300mb efi partition
<EriC^^> that's about it
<PCatinean> there you, that's not easy :))
<somany> Take away the holocaust and what do you have left? Without their precious holocaust what are the Jews? They are just a little grubby bunch of international bandits, assassins and squatters, who have perpetrated the most massive, cynical fraud in human history.”
<EriC^^> PCatinean: it is :P
<somany> http://www.renegadetribune.com/go-ahead-amazon-make-day/
<PCatinean> it's what keeps really unexperienced users away from this OS unfortunately :(
<MediocreN> somany: i feel like your in the wrong channel bro
<OerHeks> somany, time to get off freenode
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<somany> I would suggest “the most massive, cynical fraud in human history” is not the holocaust, but the international Jewish banking cartel, and this move by Amazon proves it.
<EriC^^> PCatinean: it's very easy once you wet your feet a little
<Ben64> PCatinean: the option usually exists to install on another drive
<sintre> 1600 user and not one moderator?
<k1l_> PCatinean: / is something like 15-20GB. Swap= ram size. /home is the full rest of disk.
<Oxygen> 4Chan is run by aliens
<Ben64> / is 42GB if you're like me...
<k1l_> Ben64: holymoly, what are you doing? :)
<Oxygen> Whats your opinion on Vault 7 ?
<Ben64> k1l_: all the things
<k1l_> Oxygen: we stick to support only in here
<MediocreN> Oxygen: i think everyone has decided that's off topic
<EriC^^> Oxygen: if you want join #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> Ben64: average desktop should be fine with 10Gb.
<Ben64> yeah probably
<OerHeks> Oxygen, please join some funny channel for that, *NOT* #ubuntu-offtopic
<PCatinean> k1l_, and the uefi fat32 thing?
<k1l_> and if you know you need more, well, you know you need more :)
<PCatinean> and all the options logical primary blah
<PCatinean> not feeling comfortable at all having no idea what they mean
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<OerHeks> !uefi
<k1l_> PCatinean: there should already be one on the windows disk, right?
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> PCatinean: open a terminal, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link here
<OerHeks> 2 manuals
<k1l_> PCatinean: and as i said: usually the installer should offer to take on full disk
<PCatinean> k1l_, what do you mean? which disk?
<PCatinean> If you have 4 hard-drives connected all empty, which one it picks?
<k1l_> PCatinean: you said you have 2 disks
<PCatinean> I really cannotb elieve that nobody has ever had this problem in the past
<k1l_> 4 disk?
<PCatinean> In theory
<ppf> PCatinean: is it 2 or 4 ...
<OerHeks> PCatinean, come on, you haven't checked out the insteller ? you have an option which disk ...
<genii> PCatinean: It lists them as it finds them in the device chain
<EriC^^> PCatinean: i suppose whichever one has free unallocated space, in theory :P
<genii> PCatinean: So the bootable one would be default, sda
<k1l_> PCatinean: you are changing the facts every 5 minutes. so please dont make up stuff. we can only deal with facts
<PCatinean> If the options are Install alongside windows, Erase windows and install ubuntu instead and something else
<pplpwr> I would suggest “the most massive, cynical fraud in human history” is not the holohoax, but the international Jewish banking cartel, and this move by Amazon proves it.
<PCatinean> I don't think it detects the empty unpartitioned SSD
<OerHeks> it does ..
<MediocreN> dude wtf is up with all the holocaust deniers joining?
<k1l_> PCatinean: you dont think? or you know?
<MediocreN> i've seen them in so many channels the past few days
<k1l_> MediocreN: its only one, but a annoying one
<genii> MediocreN: Yeah, it's normal that they do this a few times a month
<PCatinean> I know, it must be like this because the only two options have windows in them
<PCatinean> So it means it's the hdd with windows installed
<PCatinean> Otherwise you would just have the option "install ubuntu" and that's it
<MediocreN> okay i guess... seems like a really weird place to spam but alright
<k1l_> PCatinean: can you please start the live ubuntu usb desktop. then start the installer app from there and connect to this irc?
<k1l_> MediocreN: its one of the biggest channels so it attracts trolls/spammers.
<PCatinean> I got a laptop right next to it
<PCatinean> Tell me what information you need
<k1l_> i wanted to see the screenshot since i dont have that setup in front of me
<EriC^^> PCatinean: "sudo parted -l"
<EriC^^> +1 for screenshot
<djdks> is there some up-to-day guide for remixing ubuntu livecds?
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | djdks
<ubottu> djdks: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> EriC^^, UCK is dead
<OerHeks> djdks, so no, there is no recent guide to do that.
<ubuntu-mate29> I would like to know what graphic drawing tablets work on linux. I'm interested in "xp-pen star05 wireless 2.4g graphics drawing table"?
<djdks> dude your article talks about ubuntu 9.04
<djdks> it's when windows 7 came out, to give you scale
<OerHeks> djdks, we'll edit the factoid for you, thanks for niticing
<OerHeks> or noticing
<PCatinean> EriC^^, https://imgur.com/a/LUMdn
<PCatinean> but again, if the solution for this would be to connect to irc, run that command and wait for someone to assist you. As nice and great it is to have such a community it's horrible as user experience
<EriC^^> PCatinean: you have to remember linux origins and stuff, ubuntu is a huge leap in friendliness and stuff like that
<PCatinean> indeed it is, and amazing, but with so many progressions and stuff working that you wouldn't imagine, picking a drive to install ubuntu would be one of the first things in my mind
<PCatinean> How can ubuntu at version 16.04.02 not have "Which drive would you like to install linux on without having to do EVERYTHING manually?"
<k1l_> PCatinean: i still think you need to choose the disk on the installer
<PCatinean> where?
<k1l_> PCatinean: at the beginning, where it asks to install to
<PCatinean> click on something else, select the unallocated space...then what?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: under sdc it should say 240gb unallocated
<PCatinean> it does
<PCatinean> then what?
<EriC^^> PCatinean: press on the + sign at the bottom to add a partition
<k1l_> PCatinean: no, not "something else". it still should offer you to chose the other disk there
<EriC^^> PCatinean: first do you want to be able to hibernate?
<PCatinean> https://imgur.com/a/XeKL7
<EriC^^> ?
<k1l_> PCatinean: so on the first both options, what happens then? (it doesnt erase directly, it will still ask you)
<PCatinean> Can I count on that? :))
<k1l_> yes
<PCatinean> hmmm
<EriC^^> i wouldn't
<ssc__> Hello, I am facing a problem mount my cloud folder on ubuntu. I see following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148282/
<ssc__> Can anyone help me what's wrong, since on another ubuntu machine, it's working fine
<EriC^^> PCatinean: just partition manually, you'll have more control over stuff and learn a thing or two
<PCatinean> The point of this installation is to get a friend from using windows to ubuntu on the pretext "It's not that hard and you don't need to be a techhead to install it"
<PCatinean> Obviously that failed...badly
<ssc__> I am trying to mount a folder via davfs2 but I get the error on 1 ubuntu machine where as on another, it works fine
<EriC^^> PCatinean: you're missing the point
<k1l_> PCatinean: so does it offer to install to the other disk now under one of those options?
<PCatinean> k1l_, I didn't click that, the message under it does not lead me to believe it will give you options
<k1l_> PCatinean: …
<PCatinean> if it does give you the option then I will personally make a pull request to change the string under it
<PCatinean> This will delete all your programs, videos, medis on ALL of you operating systems
<OerHeks> PCatinean, you will get info about what is going to happen, and you can cancel/go back anyway >> http://www.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Install-Ubuntu-16.04-Erase-Full-Disk.png
<PCatinean> but the click is actually "select your hard drive and pick where to install"
<k1l_> "select the harddrive"
<k1l_> so what is all this drama about?
<EriC^^> *yawn*
<PCatinean> dudee you were right
<PCatinean> It just gives you a damn list on which hard-drive to select
<PCatinean> Where can I make a pull request? that string is just completely stupid
<EriC^^> it usually just erases the one hard disk that's plugged in
<djdks> PCatinean: ubiquity package on the launchpad
<PCatinean> ah still on launchpad, not github?
<PCatinean> EriC^^, but I got a very nice dropdown of all the hard-drives and selected the empty one
<PCatinean> And that's exactly what I wanted (i refused to believe something like that was missing)
<EriC^^> PCatinean: yeah, i guess that's what it does when it finds multiple hard disks
<PCatinean> but the message is so strong and creepy that you dare not click it
<PCatinean> it will erase EVERYTHING on ALL operating systems and murder your children if you click
<OerHeks> :-D
<PCatinean> but ha, it actually does not calm down, you can pick which hdd to use
<k1l_> PCatinean: i will look forward for your beeing here helping the users that erased their disks because there was not a strong message. and yes, that happend very often, that is why that message is there
<OerHeks> everyone gets a message about what is going to happen .. and you can cancel it.
<PCatinean> I can imagine there have been quite a few accidents and it's used to prevent mistakes from hapening
<OerHeks> but if you click click click ..yeah ... not reading is not a bug in ubuntu
<andrew4444> dell 3650 bios problems. bios has ipv4 and ipv6, but needs usb or dvd boot. plus eufi.
<plexie> q
<Guy1524> hey guys, I really need help, I haven't rebooted in a while, but now that I do I can't boot up, I go into emergency mode
<Guy1524> and me messing around in recovery mode has seemed to have made it worse
<k1l_> Guy1524: can you boot the second latest kernel in grub?
<Guy1524> I tried that, and no
<k1l_> then look at syslog in /var/log from the recovery
<Guy1524> all I did in recovery mode is select clean and I also purged my nvidia and razer drivers
<Guy1524> k
<Guy1524> what should I look for in syslog
<k1l_> what the error is on boot.
<k1l_> maybe look in the syslog.1.log etc to find the try of the regular kernel
<Guy1524> what keyboards should I search for using grep
<k1l_> i dont know what the error could be. so best is to look at what it shows you
<Guy1524> k
<Guy1524> I think im out of space on my /home partition
<Guy1524> let me check
<Guy1524> my home partition isn't mounted
<Guy1524> ill try booting into my live usb
<Guy1524> and checking out the situation there
<rdg> Hey all, I've discovered that my EDIMAX and my Asus usb wifi dongles do not work w/ the two latest Ubuntu 4.4 kernels
<rdg> they're recognized fine by the system.. but once I establish a connection to a wireless network I get a full kernel bomb out
<rdg> 4.4.0-66-generic and 4.4.0-64-generic are affected, but not the ones before it
<Guy1524> according to gparted, I have space left on my home partition though
<longus_catus> When I run apt-get update, it looks for i386 packages.  I'm on an armhf.  dpkg --print-architecture shows armhf.  No mention of armhf or i386 in /etc/apt/*.  How do I fix this?
<longus_catus> source line example is deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ xenial ...
<Seveas> longus_catus: dpkg --remove-architecture i386 perhaps?
<Guy1524> i fixed my problem!
<longus_catus> Seveas: wow, that worked....  thanks a lot
<longus_catus> I dont know how I would have fixed that or figured it out
<PCatinean> hey guys
<PCatinean> how do I disable all my microphone except one?
<PCatinean> microphones
<PCatinean> I assume blacklist but I need to get a list of their device id or something
<AurorasHorns__> How do you set permissions for a file like Capote (2005)? It always tells me unexpected token
<rdg> you have to escape the special characters of your illegally pirated videos
<rdg> :-P
<dila> seems legit to me
<rdg> like     ls -al  Capote\ (2005)
<OerHeks> PCatinean, you can in soundmanager, or http://www.noobslab.com/2016/03/how-to-disable-blacklist-your-laptop.html
<dila> "personal backup purposes"
<rdg> dila: haha just giving him/her a hard time
<OerHeks> rdg, manually .. i hate pirated videos
<dila> :)
<dila> btw i think you can also enclose the filename in quotes?
<AurorasHorns__> Actually they were named with file bot
<dila> but tab completion in the terminal adds the escaping you describe automatically for me
<AurorasHorns__> Oh its \(2005)\
<dila> \(2005\) seems more likely
<dila> or maybe i misunderstand the syntax/gramar
<AurorasHorns__> No. Thats right. Worked
<AurorasHorns__> The tab thing worked lol
<dila> denotes_escaped_block := '\' <string> '\'
<OerHeks> Why does this channel help with illegal downloads???
<AurorasHorns__> They arent illegal lol. I named them once with filebot
<rdg> hahaha
<rdg> i never should have made that joke
#ubuntu 2017-03-10
<PCatinean> anyone know how I can disable microphones?
<dila> you can mute the input device
<dila> but maybe you are looking for a... failsafe alternative?
<rdg> i just removed the webcam and mic from laptops
<dila> physically?
<dila> rdg: sounds a bit invasive
<rdg> it was 1 screw on my alienware and 2 screws on my lenovo
<rdg> took maybe 5 minutes each
<Perigee> Anyone have recommendations for syncing OneDrive or Amazon Drive? I'm currently running Xfce if that has an impact.
<Bashing-om> \
<Guest42369> oi
<Guest42369> boa noite
<rdg> i mounted a luks partition with the file manager and typed in the password but forgot to uncheck the 'remember password' box.. where is that saved so I can delete it?
<stratocastorNM> Hey all
<lmint> Hello, i got some problems, when i reboot my computer, screen is turned over, some can help me pelase?
<akinode> hey, can anyone tell me why I get two login shells whenever I resume from suspend?
<akinode> I'm using ubuntu 16.04
<akinode> it's kind of annoying to have to type the password twice tbh
<snowkrash> the next release will be final in april?
<k1l_> snowkrash: yes. end of april i guess
<k1l_> akinode: using encryption?
<snowkrash> so shouldnt be so much of an issue to update already?
<k1l_> snowkrash: if you need to ask, dont run alpha or beta releases
<akinode> ah if i encrypted my home folder?
<akinode> I dont think so
<snowkrash> even if its that early deadline?
<snowkrash> well i still need the newer version of libvirt
<Goliath888> Hi
<k1l_> snowkrash: since you ask, you seem to worry about how stable it is. and since its alpha/beta there is the risk of something will break.
<snowkrash> the question is how high this risk is
<snowkrash> how high can it be if its one month before release?
<snowkrash> dont kn ow ubuntu that good to say that
<k1l_> snowkrash: no one can tell you or give you a guarantee. that is the point of alpha and beta releases. they are not final
<k1l_> else ubuntu would make the final release now.
<snowkrash> not much can change in 2 months
<k1l_> snowkrash: the answer will not change, just because you would like to here another answer.
<snowkrash> haha :D
<Bashing-om> snowkrash: Al I can advise is that I have 17.04 as stable on my system - that is not to say that an update will not break ! . If ya going to run development ya got to be able to recover from breakage .
<snowkrash> Bashing-om, ok
<snowkrash> well maybe i will try
<snowkrash> i want to see if i get that gpu pass with nvidia done and i think its not possible with that version or libvirt
<snowkrash> that i have
<snowkrash> best would be to sell that gpu and buy some amd
<snowkrash> im fed up alreadys
<Bashing-om> snowkrash: Testers are always welcome .. in your case will not hurt to burn a daily image and see how it spins .
<snowkrash> true
<dax> test post please ignore
<luan> ubuntu server crashing
<luan> help
<luan> HELP
<luan> HELP
<luan> HELP ME
<OerHeks> luan, what is your issue in details?
<luan> kernel panic
<doubtful> what is opposite of diff command to check same things in 2 files?
<Bashing-om> doubtful: cmp ? see : ' man cmp ; .
<AurorasHorns__> Wow... I just realized LTS means Long term support haha
<kangaroo72> Hello. I'm Using "openbox" on Ubuntu 16.04LTS as windowsmanager ... can someone please assist for setting up control via vnc?
<kangaroo72> I already control two kvm-guests via vnc (5900/5901) ... so a other port should be
<Exterminador> hello. is there any way to browse the internet inside the CLI interface?
<Exterminador> I need to keep a webchat always open..
<allorder> lynx
<Exterminador> can we put passwords and stuff like that in some fields?
<king_> hello world
<Perigee> links is a a cli web browser (yes there are two with the same sounding name)
<loid> Hi, grub failed to install during install on this old laptop. I booted from the usb to a live env, did a chroot, installed grub according to wiki, but update-grub gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/3777962
<loid> Using grub-mkconfig seems to not write anything about my drives to the config
<marchesini> Good night guys
<Guest73783> hi
<loid> How do I tell grub to find my filesystems and make the proper config?
<loid> I've never seen it not do it on it is own
<marchesini> sudo grub-install
<loid> i did
<loid> it completes no errors, but grub comes up blank
<Bashing-om> loid: Do you know the ID of your root partition : then run as ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' where sda1 is replaced by your actual root partition. reboot into the install . and advise .
<loid> ive done that
<loid> the grub comes up blank
<loid> as if the grub config has no menu
<marchesini> check if the boot partition is the same that you install grub
<loid> update-grub gives the error above on pastebin
<Bashing-om> loid: Look in the install and see . ' ls -al /mnt/etc/default/grub ; ls -al /mnt/etc/grub.d ' .
<loid> sorry I got disconnected
<loid> So i wouldve missed any messages
<loid> It still comes up with a blank grub screen\
<loid> I'm having to usb tether from my android because I can't get wifi going til I boot into the drive
<Bashing-om> loid: < Bashing-om> loid: Look in the install and see . ' ls -al /mnt/etc/default/grub ; ls -al /mnt/etc/grub.d ' .
<loid> ok, what am I looking for?
<loid> just pastebin output?
<Bashing-om> loid: something like : http://termbin.com/gkqn .
<loid> hmm /etc/default/grub is empty
<loid> and there is no griub.d, just a grub.d.bak\
<loid> when it install grub via grub-install in chroot its not generating anything
<Bashing-om> loid: Maybe you do not have a complete chtoot ? To install, grub chroot is not required . try as above just mounting the target partition .
<loid> i did have a complete chroot though
<loid> and there is no grub-install
<loid> unless i am in chroot
<loid> this live usb doesnt have grub-install apparently
<Bashing-om> loid: ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' .
<loid> k
<loid> grub-install not found
<guest123915> hi!
<loid> liuke i said..
<loid> the live usb doesnt have grub-install
<Bashing-om> loid: The target here is sda1 ! That may or may not be where your root is .
<loid> dude
<loid> ive mounted my sda5 to mnt already
<loid> my sda5 is my root partition\
<loid> containing boot
<loid> sudo: grub-install: command not found
<loid> ive also tried using boot-repair gui tool, same result
<loid> I dont get why the live usb doesnt have grub-install
<Bashing-om> loid: Hummm .. burn a different desktop .iso ?
<loid> I cant now, lol
<loid> I dont have any working
<loid> computers\
<loid> This is my only machine atm
<loid> so i have the wrong iso?
<loid> i need the desktop one or something?
<loid> I can load it onto my android and boot off it using drivedroid i suppose
<loid> if there isnt an easier way to fix this, i dont get why its not working in chroot
<loid> and its not generating a config
<Bashing-om> loid: All I can surmise is that  the liveUSB is not a desktop version (??).
<loid> Not sure it allows me load the installer or try it live
<loid> grub-install again in chroot finished with no errors
<loid> but update-grub still complains about config
<loid> Bashing-om: i followed the wiki to the "T" and got this: http://pastebin.ca/3777977
<loid> Tried it again specifying the boot path, but update-grub still fails afterwar
<loid> I dont get why this grub-pc problem during setup seems so common
<Bashing-om> loid: I see no error in your logic . should work . Why it does not is above my skill set .
<loid> Exactly....
<loid> Anyone elsew wanna give a crack at helping? hye
<loid> heh*
<loid> brb
<daniel331> hi there. I'm trying to install a package (ssmtp). since I preconfigured /etc with valid configuration which *must not* be overridden, I had to mount /etc/ssmtp to a read-only filesystem. now apt-get complains it cant overwrite the valid conf files with its new default ones, and refuses to install ssmtp. how can i force it to install my package, and ignore these errors?
<nacc> daniel331: why would you preconfig it? and i think it will notice you have a config file (normally) and ask if you want to keep it?
<nacc> daniel331: there may be an apt config or something you can set
<daniel331> nacc: docker ;-). as a sysadmin, easy email sending from multi-containers is a bit of holy grail. the solution is to have each container with the ssmtp binary, and the host as well. we configure the host and make sure it can send email, then mount host's /etc/ssmtp to /etc/ssmtp in every container. since it is imperative that no matter what happens, no container can affect any other container, we mount /etc/ssmtp as a read-only
<daniel331> mount point at that time. :-)
<daniel331> usually its enough to install ssmtp when the image is built but sometimes we dont have control over the image build process, so... this is how we end up in the situation where we have to write-protect our most important conf files :-)
<nacc> daniel331: why not preinstall ssmtp into your docker image?
<daniel331> nacc: because I don't control the build process :-(
<daniel331> otherwise I would
<guyFromWeb> hi, how would i install this? https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/
<guyFromWeb> i have the tar.gz file, but i don't know what to do next...
<slyrobot> I have problems when I update my computer using the command line.
<slyrobot> It shows E: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<slyrobot> anyone ?
<OerHeks> slyrobot, some mirrors in india are days behind, try Shiv Nadar University https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Dragon64> Hello, I'm trying to get a usb device mounted on ubuntu 16.00. I see it recognized in dmesg and have the vendorid, product id and chip set. I've been googling but not sure how to proceed
<Dragon64> *1610
<Dragon64> *16.10
<slyrobot> I am on Kubuntu and I don't see how to change server.
<OerHeks> slyrobot,  see the updates > sources > 'download from .. " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<slyrobot> Got it thanks. OerHeks.
<Dragon64> Is there a way to specify the device and get udev to mount it?
<OerHeks> Dragon64, what device exactly?
<Dragon64> its a glucose meter
<Dragon64> one touch verioiq
<greenie> hi
<Dragon64> linux sees its attached via usb but does nothing withit
<OerHeks> I heard of openglucose https://github.com/xclaesse/OpenGlucose  and gcc https://sourceforge.net/projects/ggc/
<Dragon64> o!
<Dragon64> nice let me look!!!!!!
<Dragon64> great stuff but they dont support my device, thanks anyways
<Dragon64> if I figure it out i'll blog it
<OerHeks> oh, that is bad :-(
<Peetz0r> hey, me again! pressing the fn-something buttons on my keyboard doesn't change my backlight, but it *does* show the popup and it does change the values in /sys/something/brightness - and at the some time 'xbacklight -set somevalue' *does* correctly change the backlight. can I fix this somehow?
<Dragon64> I'm sure its not that hard, just have to figure out how the udev system works
<Dragon64> Peetz0r I believe you can set a keymap to the F key in the system settings keyboard shortcut area
<Dragon64> create the command with a name and it will be disabled. click on it once its made and click the F keyt you want
<SimPS> доброе утро
<DeathEst> hello
<DeathEst> SimPS: Preevyet
<DeathEst> I am having difficulty installing the CUDA drivers
<SimPS> hello
<rtbt> hi, I was here yesterday talking about a pixelated screen issue
<rtbt> here's the pastebin for my xorg error log
<rtbt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24149692/
<tatertots> rtbt: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<rtbt> tatertots: yes I am
<tatertots> rtbt: is the screen consistently pixelated or is it intermittent?
<rtbt> tatertots: it's consistently pixelated. The only time it's not pixelated is in bios or grub2
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: let me know when its completed
<rtbt> tatertots: that's all done
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>       inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: press enter, share the url/link here
<rtbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24149707/
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    nvidia-settings &> ~/nvid.nfo
<tatertots> rtbt: did the nvidia utility open?
<rtbt> tatertots: yeah it's open
<tatertots> rtbt: close it
<rtbt> tatertots: okay it's closed
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    cat ~/nvid.nfo|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: press enter, share the url/link here
<rtbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24149728/
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>     awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: press enter, share the url/link here
<rtbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24149738/
<tatertots> rtbt: is the symptom observed when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<rtbt> tatertots: yes it is
<tatertots> rtbt: is the symptom observed when booted to the livecd/liveusb of a entirely different linux distribution?
<rtbt> tatertots: yes it is, I tried with kali and it happened
<bobdobbs> I'm using ubuntu 16.04. I'm running the default desktop environment. When I hit PrtScrn, a screenshot gets taken. Where is it saved?
<pizzaops> I assume by "daily build" the official vagrant box for xenial means "with latest updates installed"? https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, not, after hitting prtscreen, you will see a screen with the result, and you can save it or cancel
<tatertots> rtbt: from what you describe, it appears the symptom consistently stays with the hardware no matter what linux distribution is used. The symptom is observed when booted to livecd/liveusb which rules out any thing a end user may have induced post installation
<OerHeks> standard would be ~/Pictures
<rtbt> tatertots: I see, I mean I could always try opensuse or a smaller distro, see if it changes anything?
<rtbt> tatertots: It doesn't happen with windows though, I'm not sure if that means anything, but yeah
<rtbt> tatertots: what do you think I could do in terms of getting it to work? is it salvageable?
<schemanic> Hey, I'm trying to display text in a 'columns within columns' format. I'm trying to create something like this: http://www.gelogic.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/MOTDstat.png on my own
<schemanic> So far, I'm thinking rows of printf statements for the subtables, and somehow using column to put them all together
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: I get a flash. After that, the screen returns to the normal state.
<bobdobbs> OerHeks: so, after the flash I'm not presented with a gui or anything
<pavlos> bobdobbs, there is a screenshot app, you can specify the delay and you can point which window you want to take a screenshot of
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, on unity i see this> http://i.imgur.com/cD5BeG5.jpg with gnome-screenshot
<OerHeks> now i am not sure if i installed gnome-screenshot myself ,,
<chattovt> join #sailsjs
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    sudo prime-select intel
<OerHeks> bobdobbs, but check your ~/Pictures folder, or the main folder ~/
<rtbt> tatertots: done
<n3_> hi
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: press enter, share the url/link here
<rtbt> tatertots:              > You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<tatertots> rtbt: log out and log back in again
<rtbt> okay
<rtbt> tatertots: Okay, logged back in
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<tatertots> rtbt: see anything?
<rtbt> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24149812/
<Guest4270> hello
<Guest4270> Hows everyone doing??
<beastie22> Great
<Guest4270> awesome!
<Guest4270> im using irssi
<beastie22> Same
<Guest4270> have you guys tried it?
<Guest4270> sick
<beastie22> It;s better than most IRC Clients imo
<tatertots> rtbt: is the symptom observed when using an external/secondary monitor?
<OerHeks> Guest4270, nice, do you have a support question?
<rtbt> tatertots: I haven't attempted to do that, the pc is an all-in-one
<Guest4270> I do
<beastie22> I have a suppourt Question ^_^
<Guest4270> give me a secon
<tatertots> rtbt: is the symptom present right now?
<rtbt> tatertots: there doesn't seem to be an external monitor port
<rtbt> tatertots: yes
<Guest4270> also whats a good room for general chat
<Guest4270> dont want to disturb obn here
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-offtopic or use !alis for finding channels
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<beastie22> exit
<Guest4270> !alias
<rtbt> tatertots: http://imgur.com/a/1HcQI
<rtbt> tatertots: that's what it looks like
<tatertots> rtbt: the symptom is observed even after switching to intel gpu, thus the symptom is observed using nvidia or intel
<rtbt> tatertots: the symptom isn't observed in grub2, is there anyway I can use it's settings?
<rtbt> tatertots: what I mean is, if it's using a generic driver, or something of the sort, would I be able to use something similar to that? or is that not possible
<Guest4270> exit
<Guest4270> !exit
<tatertots> rtbt: you have already confirmed the symptom is observed when booted to livecd/liveusb ruling out nouveau/proprietary nvidia, symptom is also observed when using intel gpu
<rtbt> tatertots: That's correct
<rtbt> tatertots: I was under the impression there may be other "generic" drivers
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    xrandr|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: log out and log back in again
<tatertots> rtbt: don't log out
<tatertots> rtbt: that was a typo
<hm7> halo
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>    xrandr|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: then share url/link
<OerHeks> tatertots, do you know what nvidiadriver rtbt used?
<OerHeks> nvidia 710 is not that bad
<rtbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24149890/
<rtbt> tatertots: it looks like it's at it's native resolution
<zwischenzug> hello. not sure if this is the right place, but i'm a novice when it comes to apt.  i had a running version of ansible, ran apt-get remove ansible, but it didn't remove ansible completely.  then i ran apt-get install ansible, and i have some errors which point to a mangled removal.  does anyone here know about how to completely remove ansible?
<rtbt> DerHeks: I'm using Nvidia binary driver - version 367.57 from nvidia-367
<OerHeks> zwischenzug, use the purge option too, sudo apt-get purge remove --auto-remove ansible
<OerHeks> rtbt, oke
<tatertots> rtbt: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> rtbt: this one should reflect the prime switch
<rtbt> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24149994/
<j347> yo
<j347> where the crack at?
<OerHeks> j347, crack what?
<hm7> what
<tatertots> rtbt: determine if symptom is present when using an external monitor.  visually inspect your computer for video outputs that are listed in your xrandr, common interfaces include hdmi,dvi,displayport, and vga
<zwischenzug> OerHeks, thanks. that helped.
<OerHeks> zwischenzug, nice, have fun!
<rtbt> tatertots: unfortunately it doesn't seem as though there's a hdmi port
<j347> why when i clone my output my mouse doesnt work on the second monitor?
<rtbt> tatertots: or any external monitor port for that matter
<hm7> whatthe
<OerHeks> j347, what happens of you move your mouse opposite side of the 2nd monitor? i had my monitor setup wrong once, left monior positioned right ..
<OerHeks> +t
<j347> my window fits form if i was dragging it or my mouse just hits the end
<rtbt> tatertots: thanks for the help though, I really appreciate it.
<hm7> j
<alybur95> how can remove the deleted files to not be recovered?
<pekik> a64, but it's all jewish controlled.
<israphial> Using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Unity) Arc-dark theme. Looking to make my file windows semi-transparent. Is this possible? google searches are turning up virtually nothing.
<user6> say my name
<singli> THE JEWISH GAS CHAMBER HOAX is a Revisionist documentary which provides revelatory evidence debunking the greatest hoax in human history - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le6oF_oGYfg
<ParisVan> I don't see how anyone with an open mind, who actually seeks out the truth, can still believe in the holocaust.﻿
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<alkisg> Good morning!
<smellysocks> Morning!
<syedomar> morning
<temhaa> hello
<alkisg> !info bzr-fastimport
<ubottu> bzr-fastimport (source: bzr-fastimport): Fast-import/fast-export plugin for Bazaar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0+bzr361-1 (yakkety), package size 54 kB, installed size 348 kB
<alkisg> Why isn't that available in xenial? How to install it there?
<dax> It was removed from wily because "(From Debian) RoQA; orphaned, unmaintained upstream, rc-buggy; Debian bug #742416", and was only re-added in yakkety, so no xenial.
<ubottu> Debian bug 742416 in ftp.debian.org "RM: bzr-fastimport -- ROM; orphaned, unmaintained upstream and rc-buggy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/742416
<dax> I do not know of a supported method for running it in xenial.
<alkisg> Thank you dax; I'll pull the trusty package
<alkisg> Eh, actually the yakkety package as the trusty one can't satisfy the deps
<temhaa> I have a machine. But I can run "sudo -l" command because of my user is not in sudoers file. When sysadmin login with my user. sysadmin runs "sudo -i" without anyproblem. how its possible I couldnt understand. But as I see screenshot of sysadmin, he login as root after then he runs "su userX" after than he runs "sudo -i" so it works for him. But In my case I login to system with userX and I can not run "sudo -l". I get your user is not in sudoers file
<temhaa> what can be the problem?
<temhaa> please tell me probabilities about this :(
<alkisg> temhaa: he belongs to the "sudo" group, and you don't. Use the "id" command to see your groups.
<temhaa> alkisg: so what does "su" command  do? If sysadmin goes to this user with su command what groups does he see whenever run the "id"
<alkisg> temhaa: the "su" command is not used in ubuntu, it is there to login as root if the root account has a password, but in ubuntu that's a disabled account. That's why we used sudo -i instead, to get root rights without logging in as root.
<temhaa> alkisg: yes he login as root after than he runs su command
<alkisg> temhaa: "su userx" means "I already have root rights, and I want to login as userx without using a password"
<alkisg> temhaa: if you run that without root rights, it asks for a password
<alkisg> Also, it's best to use `su - userx`, with a dash there, to properly initialize the environment
<temhaa> alkisg: got it. yes its better to use "-" to get environments for that user
<temhaa> alkisg: I think problem is this. one more question.
<temhaa> alkisg: does ubuntu has root group by default
<temhaa> alkisg: I see my user is in root group
<alkisg> temhaa: there is no "root group", there is a "sudo group"
 * alkisg hopes he doesn't actually use the root=0 group...
<temhaa> alkisg: id command also get this one:    0(root)
<temhaa> alkisg: my user is not in sudoers file. but /etc/group file says root:x:0:userX in first line    why they did like it.
<temhaa> alkisg: is it bull shit?
<alkisg> temhaa: there is a root account, but it's disabled for logging in to it using username/password. You use the root account with sudo.
<alkisg> temhaa: the root account needs a group too, so it's the root=0 that you saw. But no other users are supposed to belong to that group , it's a private group
<alkisg> temhaa: the sudoers file has %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL, which means "all members of the sudo group". So just put yourself to the sudo group.
<temhaa> alkisg: the problem is I dont know how can I use root account. and as I understand I am also owner of files that owner is root.
<temhaa> alkisg: my sudoers doesnt have ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL but It has this one: root          ALL=(ALL) ALL
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> or you can create a USER_NAME ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<alkisg> temhaa: what's the output of "id" for your user?
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> 1
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> pid 1
<temhaa> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/0ZT4HXW
<alkisg> temhaa: that's a very bad thing to do, undo it :)
<alkisg> Don't put yourself to the root group, put yourself to the sudo group
<temhaa> alkisg: http://dpaste.com/1W9W9WT
<alkisg> What's the output of this command?  sudo grep %sudo /etc/sudoers
<temhaa> alkisg: I am not sysadmin but I want to learn the reason. I am interesting sysadmin issues :)
<alkisg> temhaa: ah, ok, if you're using some broken software then you should ask for help there...
<temhaa> alkisg: but I will say to him
<alkisg> (or some broken configuration done by the sysadmin...)
<temhaa> alkisg: they are using chef for congiguration as I saw. chef configuration is broken
<alkisg> I don't want to help you learn how to exploit your broken configuration, but do tell your sysadmin that this root group means that you have unlimited access to everything, but in a bad way
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> whats the fun in that :)
<temhaa> alkisg: ok
<temhaa> alkisg: and
<temhaa> alkisg: I get error when I run sudo command because of I am not in sudoers file, what else?
<alkisg> temhaa: yes, you're not in the sudoers file so you can't run sudo like that
<temhaa> alkisg: so root group is not about this
<alkisg> Yes it's not about running sudo
<temhaa> alkisg: ok thank you so much
<alkisg> np
<temhaa> alkisg: I learn a lot of things.  : )
<alkisg> You can also read wikies :)
<alkisg> E.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BlauskaerM> Or man sudo
<BlauskaerM> That also works
<temhaa> alkisg: yes you're right. thanks for advice
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> is it true that unity gives you adds?
<mikehollow> hi
<marco_> hola
<Yaiyan> Maybe I'm going mad, but
<Yaiyan> How do you upgrade chrome on ubuntu?
<Yaiyan> 'tis only on version 50, but no upgrade button in it anywhere - I thought it auto-updated
<ducasse> Yaiyan: it upgrades with the rest of the system
<mvvvv> Yaiyan, https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<Yaiyan> So adding a ppa should allow the current version of chrome to upgrade?
<deldate> you know about this problem, Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/list/packages.linuxmint.com_dists_rosa_main_i18n_Translation-en,
<ducasse> !mint | deldate
<ubottu> deldate: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Yaiyan> ducasse, chrome isn't in the list of updates in the software manager
<ikevin> Yaiyan, no need to install from ppa, google have a repo for chrome
<Ben64> if you get chrome from their website, it auto adds the repository
<Yaiyan> Hrumm
<Yaiyan> Chrome came auto-installed - Ubuntu was preinstalled on this laptop
<Yaiyan> I have no idea how Dell installed it, though
<Yaiyan> How do you list your PPAs?
<alkisg> Yaiyan: what's the output of `dpkg --print-architecture` ?
<Yaiyan> amd64
<alkisg> OK, just checking, because i386 has stopped updating
<Yaiyan> Ah
<Antares> http://pcradio.ru/radio/komfortnoe
<alkisg> Yaiyan:  `apt-cache policy google-chrome*` will tell you where you get it from
<ikevin> Yaiyan, check with: apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<deldate> ubottu, hmmm oke thanks
<ubottu> deldate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikevin> Yaiyan, in my case, using google repo i'm on version 57
<Yaiyan> http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb is the output of that, which appears to be the right ppa from what google tells me
<ikevin> Yaiyan, true, so, what candidate version apt show you?
<Yaiyan> 56
<Yaiyan> And 50's installed
<alkisg> Run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deldate> ubottu, but when i update, mint get the ubuntu packages
<ubottu> deldate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yaiyan> I'll try that in a minute, the software manager has locked dpkg, and downloads are a bit slow at the moment
<Yaiyan> Thanks! :)
<ducasse> deldate: you are still on mint, and we don't support that. it's too different from ubuntu.
<alkisg> deldate: ubottu is a program, a "bot", that we use to take notes. Don't talk to it.
<deldate> ubottu, oke : )
<ubottu> deldate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> deldate, but mint has its own issues
<eduardas_m> hello, colleague is having x server issues (unable to log in) on Ubuntu GNOME 16.04
<eduardas_m> what is the proper way of solving the problem?
<ikevin> eduardas_m, what error X show you?
<eduardas_m> we tried installing lightdm instead of gdm through recovery first, but still got x failure
<ikevin> you can take a look at /var/log/X.log (if X don't start), if X start and you can't login, take a look at ~/.xsession_error
<eduardas_m> ikevin: Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock.
<deldate> ok thanks,  i have a litle problem on mint, i use the ubuntu on different pc
<ikevin> eduardas_m, does "df -hT" show you / (or /tmp) are full?
<ikevin> deldate, ask in mint support channel
<eduardas_m> ikevin: colleague is trying to reinstall x server via apt now
<eduardas_m> do not have access to cmd at the moment
<ikevin> reinstalling it maybe not solve the problem
<ikevin> you can do a ctrl+alt+f2 (or f3, f4, ...) to get another tty
<deldate> ikevin, ok
<vlt> Hello!  On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS we could run an Xvnc session (and a DE in it) and use Alt+Tab to switch between windows. Doing the same on 16.04 leads to the strange behaviour that I can only switch to the very next window, not to others. I can see their icons but only Alt+Tab to the second. Any idea how to fix this? It drives me crazy.
<vlt> This affects also our xrdp sessions (running on Xvnc).
<eduardas_m> ikevin: reinstalling x server actually helped :)
<eduardas_m> this makes me wonder: do updates that break x server for users actually get pushed without proper QA?
<ikevin> vlt, does all windows are on the same desktop?
<ikevin> eduardas_m, QA?
<eduardas_m> I am not sure, but it looks like this breakage was update related
<eduardas_m> quality assurance
<ikevin> eduardas_m, updates are tested before realase, so, a lot of things can break the installation and that are not related to the package
<vlt> ikevin: Yes. Ctrl-Alt+left/right to switch between desktops works fine, btw.
<ikevin> bbl
<Yaiyan> ikevin, alkisg, worked great, thanks :)
<ducasse> eduardas_m: updates can also break things if you are using ppas.
<alkisg> Yaiyan: np
<Yaiyan> I must have just forgotten the apt-get update, or something like that
<Yaiyan> Thanks!
<vlt> ikevin: “bbl”?
<ducasse> vlt: 'be back later'
<vlt> ok
<SlashLife^m> Morning. :) I'm running 16.04, but I need some more recent packages (specifically AStyle and Cppcheck). My problem is that I don't need them just once, but I have to maintain a script to automatically set up a development environment for my coworkers, so now I'm wondering what the simplest option for installing these would be.
<SlashLife^m> Could I just set up apt to use the zesty repo for these packages? Could I potentially set up a repo of another distribution, and if so, which ones would be least likely to cause problems?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> that's what to do if you want to break your system
<SlashLife^m> Last straw option would be to download and build the source package from the project sites, but I hope for an easier option.
<alkisg> SlashLife^m: you can maintain your own PPA with those versions, and have all your co-workers put your ppa to their sources
<OerHeks> zesty 17.04 packages on xenial 16.04? why do you need those slightly newer versions?
<Ben64> easy mode - deal with 16.04's versions, i can't imagine you absolutely need the incremental version update from zesty. less easy mode - install 17.04. unsupported mode - find a ppa, guru mode - build them yourself
<SlashLife^m> OerHeks: Let's put it this way: I just started out using those two programs and directly ran into a bug with Cppcheck, as well as not having two styling options our code style guide requires.
<alkisg> SlashLife^m: you can request to backport bug fixes in 16.04, it's called SRU
<alkisg> This will benefit all your co-workers, and all other xenial users
<SlashLife^m> alkisg: That could be an option; is there any resource that describes how the process works (would I request a version, or would I need to find a specific commit on the Cppcheck repo, etc?)
<alkisg> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<SlashLife^m> Cool, thanks.
<cantfigureit> I'm setting up a server and I'm trying to use hosts.allow to restrict ssh to my ip. My ip is dynamic so I have a script update a dns entry myhost.domain.com and added that to hosts.allow. It isn't working. Elsewhere I read that the reverse dns entry is checked so I created reverse.domain.com as a cname to the reverse dns entry. Doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<SlashLife^m> So, to wrap this up: If I don't want to set up a PPA (getting the administrative paper work done to get a server set up for that might take up the better part of the year), then getting the source package and building "manually" from the script would be the way to go?
<Ben64> cantfigureit: i'd recommend to you to just enforce key authentication and not worry about blocking ips
<cantfigureit> Ben64: Thanks, I've done that and added 2-factor auth but I was hoping to further lock things down if possible. Defense in depth and all that.
<SlashLife^m> (In case and SRU is not an option/rejected)
<SlashLife^m> *an
<Ben64> cantfigureit: if anyone can get your key they deserve your server
<ibouvousaime_> hello Ive installed ubuntu lately but Im unable to hibernate, I managed to activate the hibernate option but
<ibouvousaime_> when I try to hibernate
<ibouvousaime_> I end up with a black screen
<ibouvousaime_> and I end up having to force shutdown the pc
<alkisg> SlashLife^m: PPAs are hosted in launchpad, so you just sign up and click a button to create it
<ibouvousaime> does anyone know why its not working ?
<alkisg> There's no need for the better part of a year
<freakynl> Hi, how do I add Ubuntu Trusty to the list on launchpad here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1605494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1605494 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "vmxnet3 LRO IPv6 performance issues (stalling TCP)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<SlashLife^m> alkisg: Ah, okay. Cool. Though it seems a bit stupid to have a package that is out there anyway mirrored like that, but then that'd definitely be a viable option.
<SlashLife^m> Anyway; I'll look into the SRU and then decide how to continue. Thanks for the help. :)
<ibouvousaime> Im on xubuntu 16.04 btw
<nepetax> Is this channel for me since I use something like Lubuntu?
<ducasse> nepetax: 'like' lubuntu?
<ibouvousaime> nepetax:
<ibouvousaime> "This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors"
<nepetax> Oh, well I've been using Linux for almost a week and it was good. I still use Windows though.
 * nepetax uses Linux for learning to use Bash, Linux software development, maybe use Python and some git of course.
<armayss> hello how can i cut paste a folder and replace the sub folders that already exist ?
 * nepetax scratches head. "I don't know how to do that actually."
<nepetax> But I know mv is used for moving.
<fozu> armayss: have you tried sudo mv -t -v /your_folder /destination_folder ? sudo is for root privileges if folder is hidden for example*
<nepetax> Kind of heard that playing with sudo can be dangerous
<pimple> hi
<vlt> Hello!  On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS we could run an Xvnc session (and a DE in it) and use Alt+Tab to switch between windows. Doing the same on 16.04 leads to the strange behaviour that I can only switch to the very next window, not to others. I can see their icons but only Alt+Tab to the second. Any idea how to fix this? It drives me crazy.
<vlt> This affects also our xrdp sessions (running on Xvnc).
<vlt> Ctrl-Alt+left/right to switch between desktops works fine, btw.
<armayss> fozu, it says mv: failed to access 'v': No such file or directory
<alkisg> vlt, does it work with other vnc viewers and servers? If yes, just file a bug for xvnc.
<alkisg> vlt, e.g. try `xvnc4viewer -listen` on one pc, `x11vnc -connect pc` to another pc, then f8 => full screen, and finally see if alt+tab works there.
<alkisg> (it works fine for me...)
<vlt> alkisg: Thank you, I'll try that.
<armayss> i have mv: cannot move '/src/formation-back/server' to '/src/formation-back/dist/server': Directory not empty
<smellysocks> armayss: didnt get what you want do exactly. can you elaborate
<linuxnoob> Anyone here who knows a lot about working with wine?
<ducasse> !wine | linuxnoob
<ubottu> linuxnoob: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<armayss> smellysocks, is that good ? rsync -a /src/formation-back/dist/ /src/formation-back/server/ && rm -rf /src/formation-back/dist/*
<armayss> i want to cut paste from one directory to another with replace
<smellysocks> armayss: never used rsync but i think mv then rm may help.
<armayss> but does mv work if certain folders have the same name and replace them ?
<ducasse> armayss: read the mv man page, you might need -f or similar
<linuxnoob> does anyone know if it is possible to add a "fingerprint"(InstallationID) to wine? I'm kinda stuck when I want to registere a program due to that wine generates a installationID=0; hm
<bazhang> linuxnoob, check the appdb, then ask in #winehq
<fozu> armayss: sorry, was iddle, yeah I made a mistake, should be -vt if so.
<juanjo> hola
<rsv> my screen goes black within a few seconds of not doing anything
<fozu> armayss: try mv --help and man mv for documentation, there is also 'force' option, so this radical mv -fvt should be working
<rsv> my screen goes black within a few seconds of not doing anything. All my power management settings look fine
<Sweepyoface__> never use -f if you don't need to
<rsv> i have set that - it should not turn off screen for more than 30mins
<rsv> of inactivity
<armayss> fozu i didnt understand the -t ? i read the man page
<juanjo> como instala el navegador en ubuntu mate
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es for espanol juanjo
<bazhang> here is english
<Firefly67> Hi, does anyone know how to enable paste function with middle mouse button click? It seems to have stopped working for me
<guest52781> Hi
<guest52781> Oki dot matrix printer says "in use" then "idle" and doesn't print
<fozu> it's for target directory, meaning the folder you want to put other folders just the way they are
<fozu> have you tried that?
<fozu> i'm on other distro now, so I can't check that, but isn't there a option for Open as Administrator when you right click on the folder in graphic mode?
<plasticfish> Hi, I need to configure a 'hotspot' dongle for someone, it's an independent device (like a cellphone, I guess) so it gives-me an ssid, and I can find it in the wireless menu, but the only password I see on instructions it's a pin, and the wifi password field doesn't accept a pin
<plasticfish> it has a webpage to configure but when I create an account, it has a APN field, and I don't know what to put in there
<CorvusCorax> Hi. I have a crashed system (literally, motherboard broke to pieces) from which I want to salvage data from the SSD. I want to boot from an identical motherboard with the ubuntu install stick, and then rescue the data. How do I boot the install, so it won't touch the local harddrive while booting (especially NOT stuff like read the partition table, try to access the swap partition, or mount/recover journal on the hard disk partitions) it need
<CorvusCorax> s to leave that disk alone until I can get a unmodified image of the disk saved elsewhere
<CorvusCorax> how do I do that?
<plasticfish> also I don't know what connection type should I choose if I create one using network manager
<Firefly67> does anyone know how to enable middle mouse button paste functionality in 16.04?
<alkisg> CorvusCorax: eh, the easiest way would be to connect it via a usb case, do you want to put it internally in a sata slot?
<vlt> CorvusCorax: I'd recommend something like grml.org. It won't touch anything by default and there's even a "forensic" boot param.
<alkisg> CorvusCorax: i.e. since you have a crashed board and you're putting the disk elsewhere, you don't need a live system, you only need to take care not to automount the disk
<CorvusCorax> I might use grml then.   The SSD is a PCIE drive, not a SATA drive, I don't have any external PCIE controllers, so I can only connect it internally
<alkisg> Ah
<alkisg> CorvusCorax: for internal disks, there's no automount logic, as long as it doesn't apper in /etc/fstab, it's not automounted
<CorvusCorax> it will appear to the system as /dev/mmcblk0p***
<CorvusCorax> I dunno if that is treated as internal or external. my SD card reader also exposes as /dev/ssdblk*
<CorvusCorax> I just realised that likely even the BIOS will access the disk when it scans for bootable EFI hard drives
<CorvusCorax> but at least it would only acess the EFI partition, I don't care about that too much
<anddam> the package vim-autopep8 on xenial seems broken, it installs  /usr/share/vim/addons/ftplugin/python_autopep8.vim  but the default runtimepath doesn't include the directory, https://gist.github.com/anddam/9cfcc5a6635d1a18745d88336486f3a9
<anddam> I figure I should file a bug
<toha1> hello everyone
<toha1> I could use some help regarding adding fn-keys to openbox
<toha1> anyone here who could help me?
<thyriaen> toha1, about what ?
<bazhang> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings toha1 read that yet
<toha1> thyriaen: I've added xf86 keys
<toha1> and a xf86audiomute
<bazhang> toha1, you read the link I just gave you?
<TheLawyer> this is the result of apt install -f and I'm wondering how to keep a copy from these two packages as .deb file offline to avoid re-downloading them?
<toha1> yeah, that's the link I used"
<TheLawyer> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<TheLawyer>   linux-headers-4.4.0-62 linux-headers-4.4.0-62-generic
<TheLawyer>   linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-62-generic
<TheLawyer> btw, what I was trying to is fixing the broken software database error
<anddam> can anyone confirm that's a bug?
<ducasse> TheLawyer: iirc apt does not keep packages in the local cache by default, but apt-get does.
<revolve> I'm getting an error loading libpthread after running ldconfig as root and adding its parent directory to the ld configuration
<revolve> the unprivileged user can't run anything that links libpthread
<user4212> test
<user4212> hi, I have a small question - how do I limit package search to specific architecture. I need to generate a list of i386-only packages, but apt-cache does not understand the "apt-cache search libabc*:i386"
<user4212> if anyone knows how to generate a text list of i386-only packages with wildcard, I would be really grateful.
<TheLawyer> htanks ducasse , I've always thought apt and apt-get are the same thing just different names
<TheLawyer> which log file should I look into when an application doesn't fire up or crashes?
<revolve> nvm fixed it (it was an apparmor profile fwiw)
<akik> user4212: you can do something like this "dpkg -l | awk '{ if ( $4 == "i386" ) print $2 }'"
<calimero_82> hi guys
<user4212> akik: thanks, but dpkg only lists items already installed...
<mantise> how do i post images here because of long error text ? imggur or ?
<mantise> imgur *
<calimero_82> i can t set 1024x768 on my monitor, only 640x480, xubuntu 1604
<selckin> paste.debian.net
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mantise> selckin: that work for both text and screenshots ?
<akik> oh well
<user4212> akik: thanks for trying to help :)
<user4212> I am currently trying to find out, if its possible to append stuff to the end of pipe. Like this: ' echo "hello"|command  ' , but I want "hello:i386" printed.
<mantise> i get this error when i install my canon scanner driver: paste.debian.net/919102
<calimero_82> any help? thanks
<mantise> is it because i need to install something libpng and libusb ? and how?
<user4212> mantise: after it finishes, execute an "apt-get install -f"
<calimero_82>  i can t set 1024x768 on my monitor, only 640x480, xubuntu 1604, thanks
<mantise> as sudo ofc ?
<mantise> user4212: as sudo ?
<user4212> mantise: yes ofc
<user4212> mantise: did you check if your device is supported by sane?
<mantise> user4212: well the printer driver worked fine. error with the scanner. the command you said, just gave me this:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<user4212> mantise: have you tried installing sane-pixma package? It claims to support your scanner.
<user4212> mg5100
<mantise> nop ? i have mg5150, but its the same series and driver. on ubuntu 16.10
<EriC^> user4212: what are you trying to append and stuff? i just joined
<mantise> user4212: where do i find the sane-pixma ? :)
<user4212> EriC^: Basically I want apt-cache(or whatever) to find and list all packages with wildcard, but both x64 and i386 versions.
<user4212> mantise: sudo apt install sane-pixma
<Doow> What exactly is it that triggers apache2 on boot (16.10)? I see no indications in the logs of it even trying to start on my server.
<Doow> starting it manually works fine
<EriC^> Doow: try sudo systemctl enable apache
<mantise> user4212: ok, well my printer driver is installed and working, hope it wont mess up that driver then ?
<user4212> mantise: the problem with proprietary drivers, is that they are usually linked against system libraries, which get updated - thus no longer function if proprietary driver is also not updated.
<EriC^> user4212: to be honest i didn't quite get exactly what you mean
<mantise> user4212: i downloaded my drivers from canons website
<EriC^> you want like "something *wildcard*" and you get the output in apt-cache policy <package> style?
<mantise> user4212: for ubuntu/debian
<user4212> EriC^: sure, I want apt to list both x64 and 386 versions of package with a wildcard.
<mantise> user4212:
<akik> user4212: maybe try installing apt-show-versions
<Doow> EriC^, that doesn't work, gimme a sec
<user4212> EriC^: I want "apt search package*:i386" basically. apt-cache only outputs x64 name...
<Doow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24151223/
<EriC^> user4212: oh ok
<EriC^> user4212: maybe "apt list | grep "package.*386" ?
<Doow> it's listed in /etc/init.d/apache2
<user4212> EriC^: it seems to bring me forwards, thank you!
<mantise> user4212: should i still try to install the sane-pixma ?
<EriC^> user4212: or just apt list <package>
<user4212> mantise: please try to use drivers available in repository when possible.
<user4212> mantise: the problem right now you seem to be having, is that the driver was made in 2010, after which libpng (which is system PNG image support library) was updated and no longer compatible with older version that that 2010 driver uses.
<mantise> user4212: well im new to linux and drivers :D the repository is a bit advanced imo. how to i get the adress? i know i should go to the software and updates to apply them
<mantise> user4212: oh :s well i just tought the Canon driver from their website was the best choice, and since the printer driver is working fine :) but yeah i see
<user4212> mantise: sudo apt install sane-pixma, connect your scanner, check if xsane/scanlite/simplescan sees it.
<mantise> user4212: E: Unable to locate package sane-pixma
<user4212> mantise: ouch! try this "apt install libsane libsane-extras"
<sevarg1q2w> testing testing
<sevarg1q2w> anybody there
<user4212> sevarg1q2w: pong!
<sevarg1q2w> ping
<sevarg1q2w> thx
<mantise> user4212: did that now, still same error when trying to instsall sane-pixma
<user4212> mantise: nah, dont install sane-pixma. Its part of sane-backends, which in turn is present in "libsane-extra".
<user4212> mantise: just this: "apt install libsane libsane-extras"
<mantise> user4212: i just installed the libsane-extras mate :) then what ?
<user4212> mantise: install one of scanner programs and run them to check if your scanner gets recongnized
<mantise> user4212: ok :) did the ./install.sh again too. still error with the libpng and usb. do you know a good scanner program i can get from software center ?
<mantise> user4212: nvm i have simplescan on this install
<user4212> mantise: scanlite (for kde), simple scan (for unity/gnome), xsane for complex one.
<DrSlony> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 which I use for testing, and it seems that libiptcdata0-dev is no longer available in apt. Could someone confirm? It used to be available before.
<mantise> user4212: simplescan says no scanner connected
<DrSlony> I find it hard to believe that it's really not in apt, because then our build team, which uses various distros including various ubuntus, would have complained
<user4212> mantise: is sane itself installed?
<wang_> uuouououo
<mantise> user4212: i dont think so :D i just installed the 2 canon drivers. the printer driver worked fine, not the scanner :)
<ttyfscker> DrSlony,  it probably is still there, just not in the 14.04 repos anymore
<Guest26158> 2222
<DrSlony> ttyfscker how do i fix that?
<user4212> mantise: "apt install sane" ?
<DrSlony> libiptcdata is dead since 2009, but many programs still use it
<Guest26158> what's the fuck
<mantise> user4212: that is installed now
<BluesKaj> Guest26158, watch the language please
<Guest26158> are you kidding me
<user4212> mantise: anyways, according to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/sane-pixma.5.html  your scanner is supported since 2013
<user4212> mantise: I don't know if udev needs restart to rescan the rules, so a reboot might do it. Or it just works out of the box.
<ttyfscker> it's definitely there in 16.04 and 16.10 DrSlony , just confirmed on both of my Ubuntu machines
<mantise> user4212: so i did the install sane now, the sane-pixma still fails. anything else i should do before a reboot ?
<user4212> mantise: forget sane-pixma, its part of sane suit, which is physically present in "libsane-extras".
<DrSlony> ttyfscker thank you for checking. How can I get it in 14.04? I must use 14.04 because that's what Travis CI uses.
<mantise> user4212: ok, ill just try with a reboot now then
<user4212> mantise: yup
<DrSlony> This page shows that libiptcdata is in Ubuntu 14.04, but I just downloaded a 14.04 live USB and ran "sudo apt-get update" and I don't see it there. How do I get it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libiptcdata0-dev
<user4212> mantise: in case it didn't work, I have found a PPA that supports current canon proprietary scanner driver: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/08/14/canon-printer-driver-scangear-mp-ubuntu-16-04/
<mantise> user4212: it worked just fine !
<user4212> mantise: oh, then you don't need that
<user4212> mantise: happy scanning
<mantise> user4212: If i have to fix this again on another box. i just have to do the apt install sane and libsane libsane-extra ?
<user4212> mantise: yup
<mantise> user4212: that was the thing that sorted it out ? Great. Thanks for your help <3
<user4212> mantise: I would also check if gutenprint supports your canon printer. if it does, you don't need canon prop. driver either
<mantise> user4212: gutenprint ?
<user4212> mantise: yes, sane is a big project that supports huge amount of scanners natively. its opensource and already in repo.
<mantise> user4212: btw, i got gimp installed now? it came with sane ?
<user4212> mantise: probably "sane" pulled it, not sure if you need "sane", but you do need "libsane".
<mantise> ah i see. but maybe just sudo apt install libsane libsane-extra was enough ?
<mantise> user4212: ^
<user4212> mantise: about open printing, the packages are foomatic-db-gutenprint  and  printer-driver-gutenprint
<user4212> mantise: but I have no idea if your printer is supported. if its not, then use proprietary driver
<mantise> user4212: Ok. well it works fine now. so no reason to change it ? :)
<user4212> mantise: yes, but "sane" does not hurt. It installs scanadf and xcam which are good to have if you have automatic document feeder on the scanner.
<DrSlony> Solution: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe"
<mantise> user4212: ok, thanks :) its working just perfect now, so im happy :)
<mantise> user4212: what does the command apt-get install -f - you said u should enter after the install ?
<user4212> mantise: "apt-get install -f" is a fixer command, that tries to find broken packages and remove them or add missing dependencies.
<user4212> mantise: you might want to "apt purge scangearmp*" to remove parts of proprietary driver
<user4212> proprietary scanner driver*
<user4212> mantise: if you still want this driver, the current versions are maintained in the ppa I linked above.
<user4212> mantise: but if sane natively supports your scanner at all resolutions/dpi you don't
<araby> How to install derby database in ubuntu 16.04
<araby> How to install derby database in ubuntu 16.04
<mantise> user4212: so you think i should go install that insted ?  with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:inameiname/stable
<mantise> user4212: i think i have tryed to do that btw. but i could NOT install the synaptic package manager programs
<user4212> mantise: I would first purge the parts of proprietary scanner driver. if your scanner works with sane, then you don't need it. Sane native support is better thing than support via proprietary driver.
<mantise> user4212: ok, ill try apt purge scangearmp
<user4212> "apt install synaptic" ?
<user4212> "apt purge scangearmp*"
<mantise> user4212: yeah i have installed that synaptic. i wasnt able to get the installs in the program tho.. but yeah ill try purge scangermp first
<araby> How to install derby database in ubuntu 16.04
<mantise> user4212: and yes: apt purge scangearmp*
<user4212> mantise: synaptic will not allow you to install anything if you have other package-related software running - gui or terminal.
<mantise> user4212: ok, well i bugged last time i tryed. anyways, purge says this: E: Unable to locate package scangearmp*
<mantise> user4212: E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'scangearmp*' - E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'scangearmp*'
<user4212> mantise: Ah, sorry, I didnt pay attention to your log. the cannon script removes its packages if it fails, so the system should be clean anyways. Well, pre-2013 ati could learn a thing!..
<mantise> user4212: great :) then the sane and libsane-extras working just fine, so i dont need the ppa ? :)
<user4212> mantise: correct. its only to provide backend, ie "driver" part.
<Rashad> Hello all.
<mantise> user4212: i see :) well im kinda new to linux, tryed it many years ago. now i removed my windows partitions :D so now i have to get it all working at my ubuntu 16.10 install :)
<Rashad> araby is not a native English speaker and is kinda struggling to install derby db on ubuntu 16.04. If anyone is patient enough and can help them please do.
<mantise> user4212: again, thanks. appriciate that people spend their time helping others :)
<araby> Rashad: thank you :)
<Plop718> hi
<Plop718> i need assistance about logrotate
<Plop718> my logrotate conf file is here : https://paste.linux.community/view/e8268bc1
<ikonia> Plop718: you'ce not written that
<ikonia> thats come from a howto guide
<Plop718> but what happen when the roraton occurs is that the dates are stacked...
<ikonia> dates are "stacked" ?
<ikonia> what is a "stacked" date ?
<Plop718> yes stacked like that : https://paste.linux.community/view/f843c36e
<ikonia> Plop718: what do you mean "stacked"
<ikonia> Plop718: the 5th line of that ls output is nonsense
<Plop718> instead of plop.20170310.log it becomes plop.20170309.20170310.log
<ikonia> are you asking what is causing a log file to have two date suffixs ?
<Plop718> yes
<Plop718> i don't understand why...
<Plop718> it is like if logrotates applies to old log files too
<ikonia> Plop718: it's probably being applied to a file thats still open
<ikonia> again, I suspect the example rotate file you've shown is not one you've written but cut and paste from a guide
<Plop718> ikonia it is my own logrotate file
<ikonia> for what version of ubuntu ?
<Plop718> i mean i may have copied from a guide at the begining but i change it to suits my needs
<Plop718> 16.04
<ikonia> Plop718: so a.) why is it referencing /etc/init.d - 16.04 uses systemd b.) do you understand what all those setting sdo ?
<masos1> --------------------------------------
<dchapman> Morning. What's a good app for managing services/daemons. 16.04 LTS, and I'm not using the default DE/WM
<user4212> Does anyone know how to cut part of the string? For example: echo "this is a string"|cutcommand "is a". Result what I'd like to have is: "this  string".
<ikonia> user4212: depends on what you want to cut and how you identify what you want to cut
<scottjl> user4212: awk/sed
<Plop718> ikonia mhmm that is a good point !
<ikonia> rotate *.log
<ikonia> Plop718: look at what you've told it to do
<ikonia> you're rotating files to be called $file.$date.log
<ikonia> so it will rotate rotated files
<user4212> ikonia: thanks! its a fixed known string with a space, the string is: "not installed"
<ikonia> because they have a .log extension
<ikonia> user4212: I wouldn't cut it, I'd grep it
<ikonia> then manipulate that
<user4212> ikonia: well, I need this string part removed..
<ikonia> user4212: use sed
<scottjl> user4212: man sed / man awk
<Plop718> ths ikonia !
<user4212> ikonia: you mean use google, I am absolutely newb with regex
<user4212> :)
<ikonia> user4212: no, I didn't say use google
<ikonia> user4212: I said "use sed"
<user4212> sed -e "s/not\sinstalled//", thanks google
<scottjl> user4212: you do realize this is #ubuntu and not #sed right?
<pandaadb> Hi. I am having an nginix issue (not sure if this would be the right place for that). I have ngninx respond fast most of the time, and then it starts timing out for exactly 1 request and hangs for 1 minute. I tested the server running, and curling localhost directly resolves the issue
<user4212> okay, here is a one-liner to list all libsdl packages, except debug and doc. Usefull to pull all dependencies at once.    echo $(apt-show-versions -r -p libsdl* | grep ^libsdl | grep -v -- '-dev' | grep -v -- '-dbg'| grep -v -- '-doc'| cut -d' ' -d"/" -f1 | sed -e "s/not\sinstalled//")
<pandaadb> would someone be able to point me into a direction maybe?
<scottjl> pandaadb: what do the log files say?
<user4212> includes all supported architectures on the system =)
<tcorneli_> hi, is it possible to use ipsec in ubuntu? i found several forums with  instructions, but none of them work
<pandaadb> scottjl, http://pastebin.com/3C7aNCBZ
<pandaadb> so, the upstream ulr 127.0.0.1 works perfectly fine
<pandaadb> my test is to run a loop of 50 requests and time it. Querying the 192.168 url results in 1 minute timeouts, querying the localhost one that bypasses nginx resolves the issue
<pandaadb> that is why I suspect this to be nginix, but i am not too sure if I am chasing the wrong tail
<scottjl> pandaadb: you're sure your upstream connection is keeping up?
<pandaadb> they are both deployed on localhost and the api i hit responds a static String. It should be able to handle at least 100 a second (i would go as far as saying 1000/s)
<scottjl> it should, but it's still saying timing out.
<scottjl> hit that directly with your test. is it keeping up?
<pandaadb> yes
<pandaadb> hitting that directly causes no issues at all
<scottjl> yeah then i'd say it was nginx
<pandaadb> We have the same issue on an identical box, and removing the ip tables seems to work
<alkisg> My "vboxnet" virtualbox virtual network adapter started showing up in network manager, as an unmanaged interface with no name. Anyone seen that?
<pandaadb> scottjl, IP tables were the culprit. Just don't really understand why yet. but resetting them fixes the symptoms
<scottjl> pandaadb: glad you found it.
<pandaadb> thank you :)
<fub> Hi. Running Ubuntu 16.04 which has qemu-system version 2.5. This is old, so how do I get a 2.8 version running?
<uddane> hello, can anyone point me to a link of instructions on how to add apps to the start up grooup
<rami_> hi, how can i update my virt-manager to the latest version 1.4.1?
<tsglove> apt update && apt upgrade   ??
<anddam> user4212: did you solve the arch package search thing?
<Pici> rami_: 1.4.1 isn't offered in any Ubuntu repos.
<raimondo> Heelo, World!
<rami_> i did the update and upgrade thing but as mentioned by Pici it is not offered in ubuntu repos
<rami_> i downloaded it from the main website
<rami_> but i did not found the way to update
<user4212> anddam: yes, thank you! I can share the solution with you if you want. lists all installable arch packages except dbg/doc, handy for one-line pulling of libsdl.
<anddam> no thanks, I was going to suggest aptitude with ~r operator
<Jakey3> Hi is there a channel I can ask about email?
<vlt> Hello. How can I find out which package put a binary there when `dpkg -S /usr/bin/the_binary` doesn't return a result but gives me "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/the_binary" instead?
<vlt> fub: You could try to find a !ppa, a .deb file or compile it yourself.
<user4212> vlt:
<user4212> vlt: dpkg -S *location*
<vlt> user4212: A location like /usr/bin/the_binary?
<user4212> vlt: can be both file and directory
<user4212> vlt: if dpkg says no pattern matching, then it was created outside of dpkg. preinstalled or created on execute.
<user4212> dpkg -S /bin/bash   >>> bash: /bin/bash
<user4212> vlt:   dpkg -S /usr/share/aspell/    >>>>  aspell, aspell-en: /usr/share/aspell
<Zenom> Hi
<vlt> user4212: Ok, thank you. Found it. It was a symlink to a symlink to a binary known by dpkg.
<Zenom> I face with strange problem, I installed the amdgpu-pro driver for radon HD5450, after reboot I stuck on login screen loop and couldn't login into the ubuntu
<Zenom> I removed the amdgpu-pro, but now I have new problem and poor resolution
<Zenom> I don't know what to do for solving this problem I asked other channel also google too but didn't worked
<user4212> Zenom: can you boot the machine?
<user4212> Zenom: perhaps I can try to help
<Zenom> I'll happy about it user4212
<user4212> r9 280 with radeon here.
<Zenom> Yes I can boot but I have display problem now
<Zenom> I wanted to use my GPU but faced with new problem :d
<user4212> what "glxinfo | renderer " say?
<user4212> Zenom: its not dualgpu, is it?
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/hb9wq
<user4212> I have no experience with optimus/amd switchable
<Zenom> No it's desktop with just one graphic card
<user4212> Zenom: doh!  "glxinfo|grep renderer"
<Zenom> Radeon HD5450
<user4212> Zenom: OpenGL renderer string?
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/hb9wq
<user4212> Zenom: looks like neither amd radeon, nor amdgpu are running
<user4212> Zenom: you are on llvm pipe
<Zenom> What's the llvm pipe?
<user4212> Zenom: software renderer
<user4212> Zenom: apt install libdrm-radeon1 libdrm-amdgpu1
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/hb9wq
<user4212> Zenom: can you dump me contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<user4212> in the same paste
<Zenom> user4212, done please check the link again
<user4212> Zenom: you are using some PPA with newest Xorg and support for amdgpu-pro, I assume? Well, AFAIK amdgpu-pro is not supported on anything lower than RadeonSI (7xxx). But the possible reason of why no driver at all is loaded could be different - like you didn't update initramfs or didn't install newer kernel required for the library.
<user4212> Zenom: looking up
<user4212> Zenom: yeah, you are trying amdgpu-pro with old kernel 4.4
<Zenom> so what should I do now?
<user4212> Zenom: this line "[ 29.562] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported."
<user4212> Zenom: two things - you can either remove the PPA and get back to original state, or you can install kernel - but you need said hardware support for amdgpu-pro. AFAIK its currently even only available for rx 4xx, with planned expansion towards 7xxx.
<user4212> Zenom: so if you go path 2, then you will end up with newer "radeon" driver.
<Zenom> Would you please help me out what ever you think is better for me
<user4212> Zenom: I have stock HWE 4.8 kernel here (16.04 LTS) and xenial backports activated. Works for my r9.
<Zenom> because I really don't what to do now
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/984xp
<user4212> Zenom: short version - we can either unroll the changes(1) or finish the changes(2), however that amdgpu-pro driver supports only hardware rx 4xx. It will not support 5xxx, you will be using NEWER stack.
<user4212> you will be using NEWER "radeon" driver on your hardware, not "amdgpu-pro".
<Zenom> SO it's up to you final decision
<user4212> Zenom: I would roll back the changes, unless you want to experiment.
<user4212> Zenom: can you please give me output of this: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<Zenom> we can remove the amdgpu-pro and installing the suitable driver?
<user4212> Zenom: basically this
<user4212> Zenom: even if you install required Kernel for amdgpu, the amdgpupro will NOT run on your hardware.
<user4212> Zenom: "radeon" driver will, its newer version.
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/984xp
<user4212> Zenom: without quotes please
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/984xp
<user4212> Zenom: "apt install ppa-purge"
<user4212> no quotes
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/8r2u8
<user4212> Zenom: "apt purge amdgpu-pro amdgpu-pro-lib32 amdgpu-pro-dkms glx-alternative-amdgpu-pro"
<hel231> Dual booting windows and linux using UEFI+GPT: asks to set esp flag on the boot partition but no esp flag exists
<OCNIOS> Hello
<user4212> Zenom: ?
<OCNIOS> Soooo I just discovered htop and it has changed my life
<hel231> So what now? is it safe to continue installation without esp flag?
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/8r2u8
<user4212> Zenom: lets try this instead first "sudo amdgpu-pro-uninstall"
<Zenom> Yes, I have dual boot window and ubuntu
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/8r2u8
<hel231> Like in the options of editing partitions, I have flags: apple-tv-recovery, bios-grub, boot, diag, hidden, hpservice, irst, legacy-boot, lvm, msft-reserved, prep and raid
<drvanon> Hi I had to close all incoming ports except the used ones for ssh, ftp (21) etc. because of security reasons. But now my ftp doesn't work anymore. It get's stuck on listing directories. I'm using a explicit TLS.
<user4212> Zenom: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers"
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/8r2u8
<user4212> Zenom: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" ?
<Pici> drvanon: first of all, all of the FTPS options are terrible, and this is one of the reason why. FTP uses a dynamic secondary port, which seems to be filtered by your port blocking. Check your ftp server's options to see if you can specify a specific range of ports for that and then allow those.
<Unhammer> after upgrading to yakkety, the touchpad works like a "screen" in that if I simply touch the upper left, the cursor moves all the way over there, so I can't "drag" it – I have no idea how to google this
<Unhammer> anyone know what the phenomenon is called?
<user4212> Unhammer: touchpad behaves like mouse?
<Unhammer> user4212,  no
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/8r2u8
<Unhammer> it behaves like a touchscreen
<Unhammer> I want it to behave like a mouse
<Unhammer> hm, relative vs absolute maybe?
<drvanon> Pici, thanks, this will be fun
<user4212> Zenom: can you please output again: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<Pici> drvanon: if at all possible, ditch ftp((e)s) and use scp/sftp only.
<user4212> Unhammer: yes, but this is exactly difference between touchpad and mouse-drivers.
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/9q8e8
<user4212> Unhammer: when touchpad hardware starts to behave or being detected as mouse, and gets mouse driver attached, this is the result.
<user4212> Zenom: you should be fine to reboot now. However, you need to clean two ppas from your sources after reboot. And best way via "lsof" before "rm".
<Zenom> Ok pray for me user4212 have safe boot :)
<Zenom> brb
<user4212> Zenom: may the bytes be with you!
<user4212> waiting :)
<Zenom> Ok sure
<Unhammer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/890629/my-touchpad-works-like-a-touchscreen aha that fixed it =
<Unhammer> =D
<Zenom> user4212, worked very well I have my display resolution back again
<Zenom> appreciated
<Zenom> truly appreciated
<skinux> How can I convert M4A to MP3? I saved a shell script, but it seems to be converting to WAV
<Zenom> user4212, which one of ppa should be deleted?
<Random832> skinux, use ffmpeg
<Random832> also look at http://gebaar.blogspot.com/2009/06/howto-easily-enable-mp3-mpeg4-aac-and.html
<user4212> Zenom: you here?
<Zenom> yes user4212
<user4212> Zenom: output of "glxinfo | grep renderer" please
<legortied> I created a filesystem, but it's name ubuntu 16.04 ? how do I chnage it's name?
<user4212> Zenom: also output of "ldconfig -p|grep libGL" please
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/axc3o
<akik> legortied: tune2fs if it's ext3/ext4
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/axc3o
<user4212> Zenom: all fine
<Zenom> user4212, Thank you so much
<user4212> Zenom: basically you want a separate system if you want to experiment :) Dont experiment with work machine :)
<user4212> Zenom: now lets remove ppa leftovers
<Zenom> Ok one more question
<Zenom> my GPU workes now or not?
<user4212> Zenom: it does
<Zenom> Fantastic
<Zenom> Well, which ppa should be removed?
<cdunklau> okay... so i want to write a thing that will run on the next boot, and only the next boot
<cdunklau> i'm thinking some upstart job that just checks for a certain file in / , and if it isn't there, it runs the routine and creates that file
<cdunklau> does that sound reasonable or is there a better way? this is on ubuntu 16.04
<user4212> Zenom: first lets make sure nothing uses it.
<Zenom> ok user4212
<user4212> Zenom: "lsof /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/" please
<user4212> Zenom: if output of above is empty, then "rm -rf /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/" no quotes
<Zenom> user4212, https://ghostbin.com/paste/axc3o
<user4212> Zenom: well, its even better. The directory with extra drivers from amdgpu-pro was removed by script itself.
<user4212> Zenom: "rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/amdgpu-pro.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list* "
<wallace_> how long does it take to upgrade ubuntu using live disc
<Zenom> https://ghostbin.com/paste/axc3o user4212
<user4212> Zenom: if you want me to explain details of how amd driver works, I think we better talk private instead of public chat
<Zenom> sure please
<user4212> Zenom: yes, system is clean now. However it will not run 32bit games for example, as its pure 64bit. If you want this support just tell me.
<wallace_> how long does it take to upgrade ubuntu using live disc.... help is needed here
<legortied> akik: tunefs? no it's ntfs
<legortied> for ntfs how do I rename the partitions?
<akik> legortied: ntfslabel then
<legortied> what options?
<akik> legortied: ntfslabel /dev/sdxn new_label
<legortied> akik: the partition has data/ so will it work?
<akik> legortied: most probably. i don't know if you need to umount it first
<dexter97> ciao a tutti
<dexter97> cè un modo per cambiare colore alla chat ?
<dexter97> adesso vedo tutto a sfondo bianco
<akik> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dexter97> hi
<dexter97> can i change the colour of the lay out ?
<dexter97> now it's all white
<dexter97> who is the moderator ?
<Pici> dexter97: what layout?
<dexter97> i mean this chat in general
<dexter97> i'd like to set the colour of the background
<dexter97> is it possible ?
<cdunklau> hmm, so oem-config looks like it would help me, but it looks like it depends on unity :(
<cdunklau> or at least ubiquity
<Pici> dexter97: it completely depends on what IRC client you're using,.
<dexter97> hexcha
<dexter97> hexchat
<armayss> when on ubuntu i have javascript errors that i dont have on windows
<armayss> You have triggered an unhandledRejection, you may have forgotten to catch a Promise rejection:
<armayss> could you please help me ?
<Pici> dexter97: I'd ask the fine folks in #hexchat
<pavlos> dexter97, hexchat | preferences | colors ... select background
<pavlos> dexter97, hexchat | settings | preferences | colors ... select background
<Pici> pavlos: thanks
<armayss> this is a pm2 logs error
<armayss> with node.js
<Mathisen> hello trying to install 16.10 on a backbook but i halts on "BusyBox-initramfs" error.. any idea why ? im using the mini.iso to do this
<Mathisen> macbook*
<anddam> Software Updates shows an "Ubuntu base" Security update, how do I install that from CLI?
<anddam> apt list --upgradable   shows "grub-common grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub2-common init init-system-helpers libarchive13 libexiv2-14"
<anddam> should I install unattended-upgrades as suggested at http://askubuntu.com/a/412 or is there an apt builtin command for it?
<anddam> nvm, upgrading from CLI makes Software Updater say there are not updates, so one of those packages what the "Ubuntu base" update
<anddam> why didn't Software Updater list the actual names of the packages?
<dexter97> hi
<dexter97> i'd like to see the channel list
<pavlos> dexter97, hexchat | server | list of channels
<dexter97> ok
<ubuntu__> uuuuh
<dexter97> join http
<Mathisen> i can install 16.10 on a macbook 5.1 right ? i dont need to take older 14.04 ?
<fuxkk> holllaaa
<Antares> http://www.fotolink.su/pic_b/aebf72e860b404556e1d9320b6950a67.png
<mrl4l4> hi
<fuxkk> hellooo
<mrl4l4> i want to install burpsuite in my os
<mrl4l4> anyone please give me some commands
<kernel_panic> I am not able to connect to the Main repository for 16.04 for some reason. I get stuck on "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.26)]"
<kernel_panic> I am behind a proxy, I added the proxy in /etc/apt.conf, and I edited the /etc/gai.conf file which was recommended.
<mvvvv> kernel_panic, what is the ubuntu version ?
<fuxkk> followme in instagram munk_smash
<kernel_panic> mvvvv: Ubuntu 16.04
<Bill1973> I can not acess my ubuntu 16.04 lts after dist update from WAN, all works well on LAN. Ihad this working for my user and not root but i keep getting authentication failure.  Where to start?
<dn1987p> Bill1973, access by ssh?
<Bill1973> dn1987p yes
<nicomachus> Bill1973: did you have to restart the machine?
<nicomachus> after the dist-upgrade?
<Bill1973> It wad working from juice android ssh client on 15
<dn1987p> Bill1973, you can try to run ssh with verbose output ( -v )?
<nicomachus> i don't think juice will do verbose
<nicomachus> no options on the SSH connection
<dn1987p> oh alright
<dn1987p> got another linux pc maybe to connect from?
<nicomachus> Bill1973: did you reboot the machine?
<Random832> juice does scroll a bunch of stuff by when you're initially connecting though
<Bill1973> ssh works fine locally.  Many reboots since update. Just no need to ssh  from WAN on phone cause i was home.  Needed to access from work and noticed it wasnt working
<nicomachus> Bill1973: you may have reset some DHCP configs with the update.
<Bill1973> Ican still use ssh local ip, port is open on router still
<Bill1973> static IP mac assigned
<dn1987p> so the issue is just when connecting from behind the router?
<Bill1973> No connecting by internet ip at all. I can ping it etc.
<Bill1973> Its just not letting my user authenticate after update
<reejas> would installing ububtu on a macbook be bad for the flash storage?
<dn1987p> ok stupid question (especially if using dynamic dns): you sure its the correct ip/dns youre trying to connect to?^^
<MediocreN> I didn't see this in alis, does anyone know of an irc for bosch / industrial cnc controller boards?
<Bill1973> Yes. External ip is correct
<dn1987p> the server only has 1 nic?
<Pici> MediocreN: you may want to ask #freenode too
<Bill1973> Its wired to router same asitwas on 15
<Bill1973> Sorry response is slow.  Tablet and irc
<Bill1973> Miss my laptop video burned out
<dn1987p> looks like a issue on the router then?
<Bill1973> Its gotta be something simple since my noob rearend hsd it working from cellphone on previous 15.   Same router
<legortied> hi
<Bill1973> Ishould say 14 & 15
<legortied> how do I specify the format raw of qemu? which option?
<MediocreN> Pici: thanks.
<dn1987p> anything weird in var log auth.log?
<nacc> legortied: qemu-img -f raw ?
<Bill1973> Not sure where or what to look for.
<Bill1973> Been googling but idk
<geirha> legortied: in what context?
<Bill1973> Im sure its ssh config not allowing external. Never tried root, dont want it thats what sudo is for lol
<dn1987p> i'd just check for any issues around the timestamp when you tried to connect
<craptalk> i got error mounting when i tried to run "rear -v mkrescue" on my ubuntu
<Bill1973> Brb
<xok> hello all...
<craptalk> why is it? i let the iso being copied to some dir on my root tree
<xok> I amtrying to setup ubuntu automatic installation and want LVM to use multiple drives...
<xok> I mean - I want to use different drives in the same volume group...
<xok> can anyone help me get desired result?..
<akik> xok: you can insert the second drive into your existing volume group
<akik> xok: sorry don't know about automatic installation
<kkkkkkkkkk2> hello
<legortied> nacc:  geirha i use qemu-system-x84_64 -hda file.img -format raw ?
<legortied> qemu-system-x84_64 -hda file.img format raw ?
<legortied> i don't use qemu.. file=... but -hda
<nacc> legortied: you don't usually need to tell qemu what format a disk file is in, it's embedded in the file itself
<nacc> legortied: but if you need it to override, then it's something like -drive file=file.img,format=raw
<nacc> legortied: `man qemu-system-x86_64` is your friend
<legortied> i register
<legortied> why not -hda nacc
<aotaointbin> i'm in package hell right now. i can't install krb5-multidev
<aotaointbin> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<legortied> i read it nacc but still confused
<Bill1973> Ok. So what would i run on a LAN connected ssh session to watch my same user to attempt to connect from external ip?
<nacc> legortied: because hda does not allow you to pass options?
<Bill1973> Remember i a noob lol
<nacc> aotaointbin: can you pastebin the exact command and output?
<fuxkk> helloo fllow me in instagram munk_smash
<Bill1973> Well out practice lite user lol
<nacc> !ot | fuxkk: and maybe !spam too
<ubottu> fuxkk: and maybe !spam too: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aotaointbin> nacc: http://pastebin.com/ZQ55k7ku
<nacc> aotaointbin: are you on 16.04?
<fuxkk> fallow me in instagram munk_smash
<Mathisen> im going crazy over here.. i cant seem to manage to install ubuntu on macbook 5.1.. is there anything special i need to do or something.. im used to pc first time trying on mac
<aotaointbin> i am.
<Mathisen> pls if someone can give me a hint here
<nacc> aotaointbin: `apt update; apt policy krb5-multidev` in a pastebin
<dn1987p> Bill1973, watch tail /var/log/auth.log can show something
<aotaointbin> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS"
<dn1987p> on the server
<Bill1973> Just run "tail...." as reg user.  No need to sudo?
<aotaointbin> http://pastebin.com/1TrejLXk
<nacc> aotaointbin: for some reason you don't have xenial-updates enabled
<nacc> aotaointbin: is that right?
<dn1987p> you probably need sudo to access auth.log
<nacc> aotaointbin: `apt policy libkrb5-3`, please?
<aotaointbin> only xenial and xenial-security, it seems
<aotaointbin> http://pastebin.com/bYjp5X6Z
<nacc> aotaointbin: but you chose to download and install some packages manuallY?
<aotaointbin> not as far as i know, no...
<nacc> aotaointbin: e.g., you've insallted libkrb5-3 via dpkg?
<nacc> aotaointbin: did you have updates enabled at some point int he past?
<Bill1973> dp1987p looks as if its expecting root login.
<Bill1973> That seems "unsecure"
<aotaointbin> i haven't touched my sources.list intentionally in a very long time..
<aotaointbin> or ever.
<dn1987p> Bill1973,  what is expecting root login?
<Bill1973> I mean not thatt theres anything sensitive
<Bill1973> Ssh
<aotaointbin> and no, i haven't installed any debs manually in recent memory, or ever...
<dn1987p> ssh only accepts root login?
<Bill1973> lemmee try a new identity and try logging in as root from wan
<aotaointbin>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dn1987p> can you copy and paste the error message maybe?
<aotaointbin> that may have been recently removed from my sources.list somehow...
<dn1987p> if its not too long, else pastebin or something
<pavlos> dn1987p, you should avoid ssh as root. ssh as user, then become root
<aotaointbin> (sources.list has a mtime from two weeks ago and i see a sources.list.save from that same time that has the backports source in it)
<dn1987p> yes, he needs to change that in the config then
<dn1987p> maybe setup sudo
<nacc> aotaointbin: i can only report what your system reports
<nacc> aotaointbin: i don't ever trust a user's memory :)
<nacc> aotaointbin: but you have at least a few packages installed by hand for some reason, from xenial-updates
<aotaointbin> that's... odd. to say the least.
<vlt> Hello. Can someone confirm Alt+Tab not working for window-manager marco (from MATE DE) in a vnc4server session on Ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> aotaointbin: i agree. You might look in /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/apt/history.log
<Bill1973> Juice wont copy just that.  I'll pastebin....
<aotaointbin> so the problem is that i have ubuntu2 packages where i should have non-ubuntu2 packages?
 * aotaointbin has no idea what this version naming scheme means
<nacc> aotaointbin: the issue is that you have installed some packages manually
<nacc> aotaointbin: whether you remember doing so or not :)
<nacc> aotaointbin: and those packages are not in any archive apt is currently configured to know about
<nacc> aotaointbin: apt can't resolve that on its own
<aotaointbin> so... should i add xenial-updates? :P
<Bill1973> dn1987p https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24152501/
<aotaointbin> not sure what the easiest way out of this mess would be.
<nacc> aotaointbin: that is one fix; i assuem you are not running -updates for a good reason
<aotaointbin> not really. i don't mess with my repos.
<aotaointbin> is it supposed to be in sources.list by default?
<nacc> aotaointbin: alternatively, `apt install krb5-multidev libkrb5=1.13.2+dfsg-5 lik5crypto3=1.13.2+dfsg-5 libgssapi-krb5-2=1.13.2+dfsg-5`
<nacc> aotaointbin: yes, so you obviously *did* mess with them at some point :)
<Bill1973> Brb
<aotaointbin> i did at one point (years ago) add packages.elasticsearch.org repos, but those have been commented back out for years.
<nacc> aotaointbin: i mean, as you said, updates are typically on by default (not strictly required by any means, but highly recommended)
<ioria> aotaointbin, do you have Proposed enabled ?
<ChadTaljaardt> Does anyone know why my pc wont boot from ubunutu disk?
<ChadTaljaardt> its 1st on the boot priority
<aotaointbin> no.
<aotaointbin> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates
<aotaointbin> ?
<ChadTaljaardt> neither do i, haha.
<nacc> aotaointbin: should work, yes
<nacc> aotaointbin: but it's still a weird situtation -- did you look in the logs?
<aotaointbin> malformed entry, (Component)
<aotaointbin> i didn't see anything in my dpkg logs
<Jeff_84> hello, world
<aotaointbin> i mean, nothing that looked relevant
<aotaointbin> and apt logs are all gzipped up now
<nacc> aotaointbin: well, you need to tell it main universe, etc
<nacc> aotaointbin: ... gzipped doesn't mean you can't read them
<nacc> aotaointbin: zless /path/to/file.gz
<aotaointbin> i know, but i'm lazy :P
<Bill1973> Am. Back.  Sorrry was getting coffee gitters lol
<aotaointbin> there's a zless?!
<dexter97> quit
<nacc> aotaointbin: sorry, i'm in a bad mood and that's a terrible attitude to have when someone is trying to help you. hopefully someone else is able to .
<dexter97> ex-chat
<dn1987p> Bill1973, checked if your ip is banned? in fail2ban.log or sudo iptables -L
<aotaointbin> nacc: i really appreciate the help that you've offered and apologize sincerely for how i've responded.
<nacc> aotaointbin: it's ok, i have had a bad 24 hours and am on a short fuse :)
<nacc> dexter97: /quit
<aotaointbin> understandable. i'm just running up against the clock with some dev stuff and this unexpected package hell issue is not what i needed :(
<nacc> aotaointbin: you were likely to hit it eventually with someone else
<aotaointbin> thanks for the zless tip, also. my life just got a lot easier.
<Bill1973> dn1987p absolutely mone under iptables -L
<aotaointbin> there's a gap in my apt and dpk logs around the time that my sources.list got updated. weird.
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm trying to convert a batch of files from .wav to .mp3. How would I go about doing this?
<nacc> aotaointbin: that's a bit disconcerting
<aotaointbin> they both go quiet from 02-22 through 03-10, but i mean, i don't update regularly anyway, so that could be it...
<dn1987p> Bill1973, wrong password? ^^
<pavlos> OneM_Industries, try soundconverter from the repos
<Bill1973> Works internal network
<nacc> aotaointbin: ah, esp. if you only run security, you should be updating regularly
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<dn1987p> Bill1973, you should disable root login anyway, do you have another user? and suoers set up?
<aotaointbin> but sources.list was modified on 02-27
<dn1987p> then maybe post your sshd_config
<Bill1973> Yes. I login with that user locally and then use su   or usually sudo
<nacc> aotaointbin: so the root cause of your issue is those 3 dependencies listed are on the version from xenial-updates, but krb5-multidev is from xenial (release)
<aotaointbin> i should be, yes, but i'm a dev and have terrible sysadmin practices.
<Bill1973> I havent tried root from external or even locally
<aotaointbin> what are ubuntu2 packages?
<Bill1973> dn1987p. I tried root from external, same thing. ssh not recognizing external port is obviusly finding its way to pc from router
<Pici> aotaointbin: in what context?
<aotaointbin> Pici: http://pastebin.com/ZQ55k7ku
<Pici> aotaointbin: it just means that its the 2nd build of the package.
<aotaointbin> gotcha.
<aotaointbin> thakns.
<Pici> np
<tracy-laptop> i have no clue
<aotaointbin> adding xenial-updates fixed things. yay.
<aotaointbin> thank you for your patience nacc.
<dn1987p> Bill1973, i really dont understand what you mean by that
<dn1987p> Bill1973, but also im not a native speaker, so apologies
<tracy-laptop> its like going though the worm hole with morgan freemon
<tracy-laptop> just now
<pavlos> tracy-laptop, is there a question?
<Bill1973> Ok. Tried root from internet.  No go.  Tried root locally no go. Ican login as my user locally via ssh   external coonnection from internet not working
<nacc> aotaointbin: np
<Bill1973> Port 22 is open on same router as when ubuntu 14 & 15 worked
<Bill1973> ufw is not enablef
<nacc> aotaointbin: ubuntu2 means it's a difference between the base debian version and the ubuntu package, and it's the second set of changes in that difference
<caninodev> Is this the appropriate channel to inquire about lightdm?
<EriC^^> caninodev: sure
<legortied> helo nacc
<legortied> which networking do i setup for the transfer of files in qsemru?
<xxcryptoxx> Hello
<nacc> legortied: whichever one you want?
<caninodev> Eric^^: I have researched into vnc and xdmcp but haven't been able to figure out how to use lightdm to display both local users and remote users at the prompt
<nacc> legortied: if you are getting stuck on all this, maybe qemu is the wrong level for you to work at
<ChadTaljaardt> xxcryptoxx Hey :)
<nacc> legortied: try libvirt or something
<legortied> nacc: which one? libvirt is not networking
<legortied> nacc: everyone gets stuck on qemu
<vlt> Hello. What is the proper way on 16.04 to tell apt to keep certain packages on a specific version?
<nacc> legortied: qemu is not networking either
<EriC^^> !hold | vlt
<nacc> !pinning | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<caninodev> @Eric^^: I have researched into vnc and xdmcp but haven't been able to figure out how to use lightdm to display both local users and remote users at the prompt
<xxcryptoxx> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu 16.04 alongside windows 7
<dn1987p> Bill1973, i dont know, restart everything and check for configuration flaws (especially NAT and sshd_config)
<vlt> EriC^^, nacc: Thank you!
<pavlos> xxcryptoxx, please read about dual boot
<nacc> vlt: yw
<tracy-laptop> #$%^%&*(pDSS4245LKJKLLKp^87(0$%
<dn1987p> nobody here can see your configuration, its just blind guesses like this
<legortied> nacc: then which one do i use to set it up? usermode networking , bridge networking, tap netwroking?
<nacc> legortied: whichever one you want to use
<xxcryptoxx> pavlos: i have read everything
<Bill1973> I havent touched anyof it since the dist-upgrade and i did that over ssh
<legortied> host-only networking
<ChadTaljaardt> pavlos he has issues booting from CD.
<xxcryptoxx> Ubuntu 16.04 via CD
<nacc> legortied: what does that mean?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: what issues?
<xxcryptoxx> It doesnt boot
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: any errors?
<xxcryptoxx> None
<legortied> nacc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/QEMU#Host-only_networking
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: can you try the cd on another pc?
<xxcryptoxx> No
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: did you change the bios boot order to cd first?
<nacc> legortied: well, taht quite clearly is bridged without a bridged device
<nacc> legortied: i feel like you didn't even both reading the page you just linked me to
<xxcryptoxx> Yes EriC^^
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: what exactly happens when it tries to boot?
<legortied> nacc iread it obviously, it's full of crap
<xangua> xxcryptoxx: CD or DVD? Been some time since Ubuntu no longer fits on a CD, also how did you put the Ubuntu ISO in this "CD"?
<geirha> legortied: -drive media=disk,if=ide,index=1,format=raw,file=file.img
<nacc> legortied: uh...
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ it just blinks for a few seconds and then boots normally
<legortied> what is this whole loop back crap meaning?
<ChadTaljaardt> xangua no idea on that one, will have to wait for a reply from him :D
<nacc> legortied: it very literally says "If the bridge is given an IP address and traffic destined for it is allowed, but no real interface...is connected to the bridge.... This configuration is called host-only networking"
<nacc> legortied: very clearly says what you need to do to configure it *immediately* after in the example
<xxcryptoxx> Well i know during booting it reads the because it pauses unusually longer than regular and the screen is black with a blinking underscore the  it goes directly to the regular boot menu EriC^^
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: is legacy mode enabled?
<Bill1973> This bites.  The only reason i found it was bored at work all night an was trying to setup vsftp for abuddy to  be able to download files
<xxcryptoxx> I have no idea what legacy mode is
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: in the bios, is uefi enabled or csm legacy?
<Zielinski> Wow, gnu/linux is amazing!
<xxcryptoxx> Doesnt show legacy or uefi
<EriC^^> k
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try holding shift when the pc boots
<xxcryptoxx> What does shift do
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: if you have another working cd try to see if it works or also doesn't
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: it might give the grub bootloader screen, just a long shot
<legortied> shall i use qemu-system-x86_64 for 64 bit and qemu-system-i386 for 32 bit
<Bill1973> Odd thing is. The tablet i use at home to ssh into same box locally has had the same user and pass across now 3 different uv7ntu version and still works but as of 16 i can no longer login from my cellphone with same user/pass
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: it said Grub Loading then went to the menu
<legortied> and what is all that loop back meaning? how does it work, the theoretical concept of looping and backing
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: it says try ubuntu/install ubuntu?
<xxcryptoxx> No
<legortied> on mounting too it loops on itself, and for flash ddrive that is connected from outside nacc
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: what menu then?
<xxcryptoxx> Went straight to the boot menu
<legortied> geirha: what are your views on loopback interface/ ?
<pavlos> legortied, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<xxcryptoxx> I have ubuntu 13.10 alongside windows aswel
<xxcryptoxx> But i want to upgrade it
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, did you consider booting the iso from grub?
<EriC^^> does 13.10 support upgrading from the cd? or was that 14.04 +
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^:  how do i boot from grub?
<xxcryptoxx> I think its 14.04 most articles talk about 14.04
<geirha> legortied: in the context of disks? or in the context of networking?
<nacc> legortied: why are you asking me specifically?
<nacc> xxcryptoxx: 13.10!!?
<nacc> xxcryptoxx: you need to fix that asap
<ChadTaljaardt> nacc why? also he is on a very limited data plan so cannot easily upgrade :)
<xxcryptoxx> Yes
<legortied> what is index=.. I read the manual but it's not clearly explained 0,1? what's all that
 * xangua still is asking how he fits Ubuntu image into a "CD"
<nacc> !eol | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<legortied> xangua: you can't , use dvd
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: because their computer is vulnerable more than likely
<nacc> ChadTaljaardt: and has not been updated since some time in 2014
<ChadTaljaardt> nacc ahh he is generally offline with it though, due to the limited data plan :)
<xxcryptoxx> I downloaded 13.10 in 2014 but didnt like it then reinstalled a few months ago
<ChadTaljaardt> but yeah he should upgrade
<BluesKaj> ChadTaljaardt:  using your cellphone as a modem? That's impractical and expensive
<legortied> pavlos: my internet is too slow, that link can't be opened, can anyone explain instead what is all that indexing crap
<legortied> manual is unclear on this
<xangua> legortied: I know, i mean mean xxcryptoxx , he didn't replied
<pavlos> legortied, the link about loop devices? I dont know this index= you're referring to
<nacc> legortied: this is not a qemu support channel
<xxcryptoxx> Reply to what? xangua
<nacc> legortied: i'm fairly sure there is one, you are better off asking in
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<nacc> legortied: and if the manpage is confusing, then perhaps you need to read more of the qemu wiki pages
<pavlos> legortied, there is a #qemu channel
<xangua> xxcryptoxx: how did you fit Ubuntu into a "CD" and what you used to do it?
<legortied> ok nacc though i came from there. but never mind, no openbsd man pages are failry easy to read
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: boot the iso you have on your current hdd, put it on the windows partition so it's not touched during the upgrade, and just click in the installer to upgrade to the new ubuntu
<legortied> pavlos: yes but i came fro m there
<nacc> legortied: what does openbsd have to do with anything?
<xxcryptoxx> xangua: i meant dvd
<legortied> the manuals i mean nacc have you ever  used it? openbsd or freebsd
<geirha> the qemu docs does assume you know a bit about the hardware it emulates
<pavlos> legortied, is there a specific question about the index= you referred before?
<legortied> openbsd documentation is superb
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: if you need any help booting the iso let me know
<nacc> legortied: why are you mentioning that in the ubuntu support channel?
<nacc> legortied: i don't really care about *bsd
<legortied> pavlos: you wrote index=... i am asking what's tat
<nacc> legortied: read the manpage, it says quite clearly what it is
<pavlos> legortied, I did not
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: cool
<legortied> This option defines where is connected the drive by using an
<legortied>                index in the list of available connectors of a given interface
<legortied>                type.
<nacc> legortied: yes, we can all read it, don't paste it in the channel
<legortied> it's even grammatically wrong
<LiENUS> am i missing something or is there no way to do l2tp connections from network manager on ubuntu atm?
<nacc> legortied: then submit a fix
<MonkeyDust> LiENUS  start from the beginning, what brings you here, what have you tried, ubuntu version etc
<legortied> lol you are being too hard on me
<nacc> legortied: even grammatically wrong, it's clear what it does
<LiENUS> MonkeyDust, tried googling network-manager-l2tp
<LiENUS> trying to set up a l2tp vpn from ubuntu
<ioria> LiENUS, with NM ?
<LiENUS> ioria, ideally yeah
<ioria> LiENUS, not sure, but you may need a plugin ...
<ioria> LiENUS, http://askubuntu.com/questions/762355/xerus-missing-l2tp-plugin-for-network-manager
<LiENUS> ioria, yeah the plugin doesnt seem to exist anywhere other than in source form or heavily outdated ppa that doesn't even contain packages for the newer ubuntu versions
<mahakal> Guys my ubuntu 16.04 screen is sleeping after every 10 seconds  of inactivity AND this problem has started since morning ..Whats the problem ?
<ioria> LiENUS, http://askubuntu.com/questions/762355/xerus-missing-l2tp-plugin-for-network-manager
<ioria> LiENUS, but you need to compile by yourself
<LiENUS> ioria, yeah which may break things even further next month when i upgrade to 17.04
<ioria> LiENUS, right
<ioria> LiENUS, you recompile
<caninodev> Anyone here with experience on lightdm/xdmcp/vnc?
<ducasse> !ask | caninodev
<ubottu> caninodev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlos> LiENUS, there is a ppa ... https://launchpad.net/~seriy-pr/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-l2tp
<caninodev> I have two udiaf
<dust> http://kldp.net/projects/qps nice process manager and one of the few at linux which seems a start...
<LiENUS> pavlos, yeah its quite a few years out of date :/
<caninodev> I have two ubuntu machines.. One of which is headless.. I'd like to mix into my other ubuntu machiine both local and remote logins in lightdm. How do I do that
<ioria> pavlos, stopped at Utopic
<[jasper]> at
<ioria> caninodev, why lightdm ? you can use xrdp
<mahakal> Guys my ubuntu 16.04 screen is sleeping after every 10 seconds  of inactivity AND this problem has started since morning ..HELP PLEASE
<MonkeyDust> caninodev  i never tried this myself, but start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/25189/remote-login-with-graphical-display-manager-gdm-lightdm
<EriC^^> mahakal: try set -b off
<nacc> legortied: i'm sorry if you feel i'm being hard on you -- but using virtualization (at the low level that is qemu) does assume you know quite a bit already
<caninodev> ioria, monkeydust: thanks looking into both those resource
<EriC^^> mahakal: i think it wasn't set -b ..
<caninodev> s
<ducasse> EriC^^: xset?
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah! that's it
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> mahakal: try xset s off
<mahakal> What what ? i did that "set -b off "
<EriC^^> mahakal: try the xset command
<mahakal> i hope that will not create any issue
<mahakal> ok
<EriC^^> mahakal: no worries
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: can i put iso on usb then install on to hdd?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: sure if the pc boots usb's
<mahakal> EriC^^: it did not work.
<EriC^^> mahakal: which de are you using?
<ducasse> mahakal: 'xset -dpms'
<BluesKaj> mahakal:  make sure usb boot is first in the boot sequnce in your bios/uefi
<BluesKaj> sequence
<ALFA> anni
<mahakal> Eric^^ : what do you mean by "de"
<mahakal> Eric^^: the problem has started since just some hour ago
<EriC^^> mahakal: desktop environment, ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu etc
<mahakal> ubuntu 16.04.2
<ducasse> mahakal: try 'xset -dpms' first, it should disable powersaving for the monitor
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: okay i have it on usb now what do i do?
<EriC^^> did you try ducasse 's suggestion?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: restart the pc, select the usb first in the boot order and it should boot
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: how'd you put it on the usb btw?
<xxcryptoxx> Ok
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: i copied it as iso
<mahakal> EriC^^: i Think that method worked .But would you please tell me where such config files are kept for future references
<EriC^^> hmm my dns is suddenly down, any tips and tricks to get back up without rebooting or something?
<ducasse> mahakal: it's not in a file, it's kept in the running x server
<nacc> EriC^^: no successful nslookup?
<EriC^^> nacc: nope, it says REFUSED
<nacc> EriC^^: hrm, that's odd! using local nameserver? or a public one?
<caninodev> ioria, monkeydust: I looked into xrdp and x11vnc... I understand the concepts.. but I have a nuance to incorporate.. On the 'client' machine, when it boots up and provides the lightdm prompt, the user is presented with the possibility of logging in remotely or locally.. Those two solutions presume the user already logged in
<EriC^^> nacc: a local one i guess, it's the default
<ioria> mahakal, idk if it survives a reboot ... just try
<EriC^^> i added nameserver 8.8.8.8 to resolv.conf seems to be working again now, thanks anyways though
<Bill1973> Ugh no luck....
<nacc> EriC^^: ah weird, sorry
<mahakal> ducasse: Thanks Bro.But i want to atleast examine the terminal related setting.How can i do that
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: that won't boot
<ducasse> mahakal: examine what? i don't understand.
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: so i wasnt meant to use iso
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try this command, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M progress=status && sync
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: grub iso booting is something else altogether
<ducasse> mahakal: if you want to probe the values of the x server you can run 'xset q'
<mahakal> ducasse: i mean xserver's files from where it reads the required parameters
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: type sudo parted -l , get the name of your usb and replace it in /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> in the command above, that should give a bootable usb
<ducasse> mahakal: as i said, they're not stored in files
<xxcryptoxx> The name of my usb is Crypto
<mahakal> ducasse: "xset q" did the job.Thanks again
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: i mean the file name of the device, it should be next to Disk in parted 's output
<EriC^^> /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc maybe
<T0t0r0> ideas with what i can use my dust collecting server other than IRC?
<ducasse> T0t0r0: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe
<T0t0r0> ops you are right mb
<Bill1973> I have the same PC that is running its 3r version of Ubuntu(14 dvd install, 15 dist-upgrade & 16 dist-upgrade), same router set with static IP via MAC and portforwded,  the tablet iam using can still connect with same juice app, username and password as first ubuntu 14 install. Ihad not attempted to ssh in from outside of my network since dist-upgrade to 16.04 lts. Locally everything works externally ican connect but get authentication failure
<ioria> caninodev, at the moment i can only think to two different users : jhon ; jhon-remote ... if you select jhon-remote a vnc command in .profile will redirect him to the remote server ....  idk if useful
<Bill1973> Same port is op on router and i can access my osmc raspberry PIs  from internet via ssh so i know portforwarding is working too
<caninodev> ioria: so setup a local user such that their .profile points to the other server?
<ducasse> caninodev: iirc lightdm supports remote logins via xdmcp, but it's highly unusual to use that nowadays. it probably also does not support all modern x extensions etc.
<ioria> caninodev,  only the second one
<caninodev> ducasse: in addition xdmcp is insecure
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: error: cant find command `sudo'.
<ducasse> caninodev: yes, it is.
<caninodev> ioria: so how would such a .profile look like? can I have the vnc client completely replace the local windowmanager with whatever the server designate?
<Bill1973> Also i ran sudo ufw disable to test if that was the case and is not.
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: go to the dash and type "startup"
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: press on startup disk creator
<ioria> caninodev,  you already have a ~/.profile ... you need to add the vnc command
<xxcryptoxx> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7mOibcG3/irccloudcapture941397289.jpg
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: you're confusing stuff
<caninodev> ioria: right. got that.. is it possibel to subsume the local x environment entrely to the vnc client
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: omw
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: grub iso booting isn't what we're doing anymore
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: what are we doing now :-)
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: what you said :D putting ubuntu on the usb to boot it and install
<ioria> caninodev,  can you elaborate ?
<xxcryptoxx> Must i go into ubuntu 13.20 and type these commands or no?
<xxcryptoxx> 13.10*
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: yeah
<xxcryptoxx> Ohhhh
<mmwalk> how do i remove a ssl cert?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: ok now im in Ubuntu 13.10 what do i do now?
<caninodev> ioria: {Story Board}-> user sits down on desktop, boots up, lightdm prompt appears -> user has choice, login locally using local.user with x and whatever windowanager is locally set OR user logs in remote.user, and whatever window manager set remotely is used..
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: does it have a net connection?
<xxcryptoxx> No
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, type sudo parted -l and look for your usb
<ioria> caninodev,  right, you can also install different DE on the server...
<caninodev> ioria: ok..so how do I configure lightdm to display both local.user and remote.user?
<xxcryptoxx> Typed i, it says   parted: invalid option -- 'I'
<mal_misbehaving> Is there anyway to get a ecruptfs mount passphrase from an unmounted partition?
<ioria> caninodev,  i advice against using unity in vnc ...    for that you create a new user ....
<mal_misbehaving> That is ecryptfs, not ecruptfs.
<caninodev> ioria: I am fine with not using unity
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: did you try ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase?
<caninodev> ioria: basically I want to configure lightdm to allow either one to be a thin client or a local client
<mahakal> Guys three processes named : evolution-calendar* are consumin 120+ RAM memory ? Are they must for system to run ?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: typed it in says parted: invalid option -- 'I'
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: it's small L
<xxcryptoxx> Oh
<xxcryptoxx> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SpYCxPw6/irccloudcapture540139930.jpg
<ioria> caninodev,  maybe i wasn't clear ... they are both real system-users ... but one (when you login) will be automatically redirected to the remote server
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^:
<caninodev> ioria: so on the client desktop, I should setup a user that mirrors that of the remote server, configure the .profile to run vncclient instead of xclient?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, so do you need anything on the usb still? it's going to get complete wiped fyi
<ioria> caninodev,  i lost you
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: i just want the usb to install it on to the HDD
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, type sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M progress=status && sync
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: everything on the usb will get wiped as i said
<caninodev> ioria: "the real system-users".. Both local and remote have to be created on the client desktop correct?
<ioria> caninodev, correct
<alexbligh1> I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on an HP micro server Gen8 with 4 x 8GB disks (no UEFI). I want RAID 1, so configured an LVM VG consisting on 2 PVs which were 2 MD RAID devices across the entire GPT formatted disk. Installing Grub fails because it says it needs embedding (unclear why as Grub has native LVM and MD drivers I thought) and it can't embed without a BIOS boot partition. What's the best way to go here? Will a RAID 1 /boot on two of
<alexbligh1> the disks work? Or do I need 2 non-RAIDED identical /boot partitions? (I want to be able to boot when the RAID is degraded).
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: what does 4M mean?
<ioria> caninodev, or you want exlore the 'nis' package
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: 4mb, it'll make it transfer quicker
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> there is a lot of people here
<MonkeyDust> c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz  yes, welcome, now you're one of the crowd
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: dd: unrecognizedboperand 'progress=status'
<ioria> old dd
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> yeah
<alexbligh1> Um 8TB not 8GB obviously
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> does anyone here know perl?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try status=progress
<nacc> c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz: yes, but there are also perl channels
<c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz> cool
<scottjl> xxcryptoxx:  try dd if=/path | pv | dd of=/path
<MonkeyDust> c3VwcmlzZWJ1dHRz  type   /j #perl
<ducasse> alexbligh1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: dd: invalid status flag: 'progress'
<ducasse> xxcryptoxx: EriC^^ status=progress is a pretty new feature
<ioria> that is a new flag in coreutils
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, nevermind the status=progress part
<EriC^^> it just gives a progress report as it copies it, just give it a minute or 2 and it'll finish
<alexbligh1> ducasse, thanks. Does that mean I can (possibly, with parted) generate one of those BIOS grub partitions in the post-mbr gap?
<scottjl> pipe it thru pv, which isn't relatively new. get a progress report with no problem.
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: now all i see is the input thingy(the line that blinks nothing else)
<xxcryptoxx> Ok nvm EriC^^
<xxcryptoxx> It did something
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, type "sync"
<ducasse> alexbligh1: gpt has no post-mbr gap as it has no mbr
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: 370+1 records in  370+1 records out
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: typed it now what?
<alexbligh1> ducasse, sorry post-GPT gap. The article you referenced said "The post-GPT gap can also be used as the BIOS boot partition though it will be out of GPT alignment specification. Since the partition will not be regularly accessed performance issues can be disregarded, though some disk utilities will display a warning about it. In fdisk or gdisk create a new partition starting at sector 34 and spanning to 2047 and set the type. To have the viewable
<alexbligh1> partitions begin at the base consider adding this partition last."
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: that seems a little low and it was very quick, you sure about the iso file you gave it?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: iso is 1,6gb
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: actually nevermind
<Bill1973> Try again later my eyes hurt. Taking a nap
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, reboot the pc, go to the bios settings and put the usb at the top of the boot order
<xxcryptoxx> 25,0988s, 61,9MB/s
<mal_misbehaving> EriC - I did with this result: Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-2]
<mal_misbehaving> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<ducasse> alexbligh1: i'd probably just create a small partition near the beginning
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: what's your actual problem?
<alexbligh1> ducasse, was trying to rescue the existing installation
<ducasse> alexbligh1: right, is there space at the end? gpt needs some free space after the last partition as well.
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: it did nothing just went to menu
<xxcryptoxx> I wish wubi came with it
<alexbligh1> ducasse, needs to be in the first 2TB. Disks are 8TB so the end is no good
<EriC^^> alexbligh1: he means the backup gpt partition table info
<mal_misbehaving> Ecryptfs drive failed.  Trying to recover data.  Created dd images...
<mal_misbehaving> Fscked to fix file system with 3% damage. Trying to unencrypt data from dd image...
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: didnt work
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: did you try decrypting it with sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/.Private ?
<ducasse> alexbligh1: well, then you probably need to use that gap. i've never done that.
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: any bios settings like usb boot or fast boot or something like that?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try a different usb port
<EriC^^> alexbligh1: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: ok, so the dd image is an image of the partition or the whole disk?
<L00P3X> how do I update a single software like hexchat over terminal?
<alexbligh1> EriC^^, I installed 16.04 on a non-UEFI machine with 8TB disks - LVM'd RAID1. Won't install grub. So trying to retroactively add a bios_grub partition
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kEGDaOFN/received_1079770792134530.jpeg
<EriC^^> L00P3X: sudo apt update && sudo apt install hexchat should grab the newer version
<EriC^^> alexbligh1: did you create a 1mb bios_boot grub partition in the first 2tb?
<MonkeyDust> L00P3X  also try the --reinstall flag
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, it is the home partition only.  I can post output to commands on github, but I don't know where on github to post the text.
<L00P3X> thank you Eric^^ i tried whit apt-get ubuntu hexchat but seems to be more complete
<alexbligh1> EriC^^, not initially. That's what I'm trying to put in the post GPT gap
<L00P3X> MonkeyDust nice way too
<EriC^^> L00P3X: no problem
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: ok, did you mount the dd image?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, yes.
<EriC^^> alexbligh1: ok, it can be anywhere in the first 2tb
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I also: sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase mnt/tmp/everyone/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<alexbligh1> EriC^^, thanks - am giving it a try
<mal_misbehaving> Received: Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-2]
<mal_misbehaving> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<EriC^^> alexbligh1: np, set the partition type to ef02 so grub knows where to install
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: ?
<lotus> hi there, just installed ubuntu gnome 17.04 and notice that Grub doesn't show my SuSE OS -- please advise?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: are you able to browse to /mnt/<your user>/.Private ?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | lotus
<ubottu> lotus: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I can browse to the file, but I can't do anything with it.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/.Private ?
<EriC^^> - ?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC: INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: what's under misc devices? and under Boot?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC: INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I meant: find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: pass it the location you have
<Redfoxmoon> I've got a weird problem with CIFS, set up a network mount to a NTFS directory and it worked fine, until seemingly today and now I am getting error code -121 on mounting it
<EriC^^> /mnt/<your user>/.Private
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: where is misc devices?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: in the screenshot at the bottom
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I don't understand, but I'll show something similar that worked...  to a point.
<xxcryptoxx> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/A3MLpXMl/Screenshot+from+2017-03-10+20%3A55%3A44.png
<mal_misbehaving> This responded with a choice to recover or not: sudo encryptfs-recover-private /mnt/tmp/everyone
<mal_misbehaving> INFO: Found [/mnt/tmp/everyone].
<mal_misbehaving> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]: Y
<mal_misbehaving> INFO: Could not find your wrapped passphrase file.
<mal_misbehaving> INFO: To recover this directory, you MUST have your original MOUNT passphrase.
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, note that I only directed the command to the folder that contained .private and .ecryptfs.
<mal_misbehaving> I presume the command is looking in the right place.  I don't have the mount password, just the login password.
<ducasse> !paste | mal_misbehaving
<ubottu> mal_misbehaving: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, remember, this is the fscked dd image file.
<mal_misbehaving> ubottu, thx, will do.
<ubottu> mal_misbehaving: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: if it didn't find the wrapped passphrase then you need the actual passphrase to decrypt it
<xxcryptoxx> ubottu: hello high bot
<ubottu> xxcryptoxx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xxcryptoxx> ubottu: i dont
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I have the original password used to log into the account.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: without the wrapped passphrase it won't help :/
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: are you sure you pointed it to the right dir?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: i meant the boot option in the bios
<mal_misbehaving> Hi Eric, no worries.  I should have documented the mount-passphrase.  Can you explain the difference between wrapped passphrase, mount passphrase, and my login passphrase?
<mal_misbehaving> Also, is there anything I can do to the original drive that might unlock that wrapped passphrase?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: the passphrase is the key used to encrypt the files, the wrapped passphrase is a file which contains the actual passphrase, but it's been wrapped (encrypted) using your login pass, so when you enter the login pass it decrypts that file, and gets the actual passphrase and does the decryption of the filesystem with it
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: the startup bios?
<xxcryptoxx> xxcryptoxx: or another folder
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, thanks.  How can I view my system log?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: are you sure the wrapped passphrase is gone though? i find it very odd it would have disappeared
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZgiJw49o/irccloudcapture-1272665095.jpg
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: i have an idea, how about try to recover the wrapped passphrase using some recovery utility like testdisk or photorec?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, does this mean the headers were corrupted or the system is looking in the wrong place...
<mal_misbehaving> Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 12
<EriC^^> i still find it hard to believe among all the files, it got corrupted
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0JKosmmL/irccloudcapture-375088390.jpg
<mal_misbehaving> Also, could I try and extract the file from my non-fscked image file using photorec?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: yeah
<mal_misbehaving> Where would I look?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: it all looks good
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: which ubuntu are you trying to install?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: 16.04
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, also, if I reset up Thunderbird, will I be able to merge the old files...
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, into the new setup if I'm ever able to retrieve them?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: /home/<youruser>/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try a quick sudo find -iname "*wrapped-passphrase*"
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, you mean on my currently mounted image file that I can't access?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: dunno what to do in this case, there's booting the iso from grub, but i've not had like with 16.04 kept getting an error about /dev/sr0
<EriC^^> give it a shot maybe you won't get the error, or somebody knows how to fix it
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: yeah
<EriC^^> also the unfsck'd one if this one fails
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I'm looking at a ">"  Do I need a closed quote mark?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: how do i uninstall ubuntu, maybe thats the cause of all this mischief?
<mal_misbehaving> How do I move beyond the ">"?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: yes, you might have missed a "
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try sudo find /mnt -iname "*wrapped-passphrase*"
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: no it's nothing to do with ubuntu, it's before it in the bios
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, result: /mnt/tmp/.ecryptfs/everyone/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: oh
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: great!
<EriC^^> why's it in /tmp that's pretty odd
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: where is the actual home partition mounted to?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I ran a command that put it there.  Let me see if I can post a link to it.
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: wanna try the grub iso booting?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: wait a bit
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try typing lsblk and see what it says under mountpoint
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: k
<ducasse> EriC^^: looks to me like it's just mounted to /mnt/tmp, the .ecryptfs folder should be at the root.
<mal_misbehaving> lsblk
<mal_misbehaving> ha ha!
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: :D
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah there's another .ecryptfs there too, pretty odd
<ducasse> EriC^^: no, each user has a subdir beneath the top .ecryptfs dir
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, my head is wrapped to keep it from exploding.
<EriC^^> ducasse: aha
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I think this is the relevant result: loop0    7:0    0 838.2G  1 loop /mnt/tmp
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: ok
<EriC^^> try the following command
<EriC^^> sudo ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /mnt/tmp/.ecryptfs/everyone/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<mal_misbehaving> Should I enter my original login password?
<EriC^^> yes
<mal_misbehaving> Oh my goodness!
<mal_misbehaving> Wrapped passphrase appears from the ether.
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> it worked? it gave the mount passphrase?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, yes, I think so.
<EriC^^> ok, write it down somewhere
<EriC^^> i'd get a tattoo of it after all that happened :D
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, before my computer crashes, right?
<EriC^^> yeah it's very important
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I was following a tutorial that required this information...  let me try it and I'll report back in a few minutes.
<EriC^^> ok
<Exterminador> <EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try this command, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M progress=status && sync -> does this apply to DVD also?
<ducasse> Exterminador: no
<Exterminador> just USB stick?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, actually, I bounce what I'm doing off you b4 I do it...
<Exterminador> after that command, does we need to type anything else?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, I will input the wrapped passphrase after entering the following...
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek
<ducasse> Exterminador: the paths need to be correct
<mal_misbehaving> Eric^^, is that about right?
<Exterminador> ducasse: yeah, but after the command finishes it's job, it's all set? or do we need to type anything else? I'm learning a bit everyday.. :D
<ducasse> Exterminador: no, that's all
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: yes
<Exterminador> great! that's pretty cool to create a bootable USB stick..
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: i'm not sure you need to do those steps
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try just doing as before and type the mount passphrase you got earlier
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/.Private
<Exterminador> ducasse: I need a hint.. if possible.. I need to keep an internet connection to a kinda of a webchat, that's needs to input in username and password... any way to do it from CLI?
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^: Already did it.  Said inserted tok with sig...
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, into the user session keyring (x2)
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^ - per tutorial, I'm noting 2nd key value.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: ok, following along the guide
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, I posted the instruction at this link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24153352/
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, working through now, will check in a couple minutes.
<ducasse> Exterminador: you want to access a webchat from cli? i'd guess a lot of them depends on js etc.
<Exterminador> so, it's almost impossible right? no way to have some kind of gui inside the vps, correct?
<kernel_panic> Can anyone help me with preseeding a 16.04  system?
<theparadoxer02> recently i  updated my system to 16.04 , after some time my screen turns black , what might be the problem ?
<theparadoxer02> i am on 64 bit system!
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, entered value, hit delete, cursor won't allow me to enter correct value...
<ducasse> Exterminador: i'm not sure i understand the question.
<mal_misbehaving> How can I delete the input on the line and start over entering the input?
<ducasse> mal_misbehaving: try ctrl+u
<mal_misbehaving> ducasse, ctrl-u only gets me to the beginning of the 2nd section on input.  Somehow, I have to sections and can't edit the first section.
<Exterminador> ducasse: tbh is to keep an IRCcloud account open all the time.. but it needs email and password input. the only thing that I have that can keep it alive is the vps.. is that possible or it's better to don't even try?
<mal_misbehaving> two sections, not to sections.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try cancelling it with ctrl+c
<ducasse> Exterminador: in theory you might be able to cobble something together, but it would probably be slow and a bit of a hassle.
<theparadoxer02> anyone please help !
<ducasse> !patience | theparadoxer02
<ubottu> theparadoxer02: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, that worked, but I need to start over.  On it now.
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, i thought no one payed attention.will mind next time!
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try the sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/.Private if you can
<Exterminador> ducasse: thanks anyway.. let it be. :)
<BluesKaj> theparadoxer02, check your power and session setting timers
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: is there anyway to upgrade in terminal for DVD or usb in terminal
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, OK.  On it now.
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: yes, you can do an upgrade using the internet
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^:  find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: i mean no, but you can use the internet to upgrade
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: isnt there a file i can mod
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: did you give it the /mnt/path/to/.Private ?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: i dont think so
<ducasse> xxcryptoxx: you can't upgrade from usb or dvd
<xxcryptoxx> Thats literally the dumbest thing ever, not being able to upgrade via usb or dvd
<Exterminador> isn't possible to upgrade with core manager or whatever it's called? or the current OS of him is way too old?
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: i'd go for the grub iso booting
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: okay give me the steps
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: boot into the ubuntu install you have right now
<ducasse> Exterminador: not from usb/dvd, only network
<xxcryptoxx> Im in EriC^^
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: copy the iso to the windows partition
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: its on the desktop yea
<xlmnxp> مرحبًا جميعًا :)
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: no i mean on the windows partition
<yanosh> hi all! I'd like to upgrade my qemu from 2.6.1 to 2.8, but 2.8 is not yet available. However I found it here: https://launchpad.net/qemu . How can I upgrade to 2.8? I'm on Ubuntu 16.10.
<xxcryptoxx> Or must i put it in C EriC^^
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: yeah exactly
<yanosh> *not yet available from apt
<nacc> yanosh: 2.8 is in 17.04 only
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: yeah put it in the main dir so it's easy to get to
<ducasse> yanosh: 16.10 only has one version of qemu, others are unsupported
<Exterminador> oh, yeah.. it's true.. we need internet access to do that.. btw, after an upgrade into a development version, is it possible to downgrade to the LTS version or it needs to be reinstalled from scratch?
<nacc> yanosh: and 2.8 will never be in 16.10 officially
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: i just put it in Local Disk
<yanosh> nacc, ducasse, do I have to upgrade to 17.04 ?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: nope, it needs to be reinstalled
<nacc> Exterminador: downgrades aren't a thing in ubuntu, reinstall is your option
<ducasse> yanosh: yes, but that's not released yet
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, yes: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/tmp/everyone/.Private
<nacc> yanosh: if you insist on 2.8
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, I'm following the instructions I posted here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24153352/
<yanosh> nacc, my problem is that I can't enable 3D acceleration on virtio driver. I'm getting this error: virtio 3d acceleration is not supported
<yanosh> when trying to start vm
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try giving it this line
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try the sudo ecryptfs-recover-private  /mnt/tmp/.ecryptfs/everyone/.Private
<ducasse> yanosh: if that is a big issue for you, wait until 17.04 is out and then upgrade
<mal_misbehaving> Result:  INFO: Found [/mnt/tmp/.ecryptfs/everyone/.Private].
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: ok, reboot the pc
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: hold shift and then press c to get to the grub command prompt
<mal_misbehaving> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:
<yanosh> the guest machine's GUI is very slow, it's almost useless
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: nice, press Y
<mal_misbehaving> Do I enter the wrapped passhrase now?
<nacc> yanosh: and you know this is fixed in 2.8?
<yanosh> I wanted to give it a chance.
<yanosh> not sure what's the problem
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: yes
<ducasse> yanosh: that should not be a problem with a normal guest, something else might be wrong.
<ducasse> yanosh: or do you mean "too slow for games, but not too slow for desktop work"?
<yanosh> ducasse, it too slow for desktop work too
<mal_misbehaving> EriC, INFO: Found your wrapped-passphrase
<mal_misbehaving> Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n]
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: press Y
<EriC^^> enter the user pass you usually had
<ducasse> yanosh: then i suspect a deeper problem.
<nacc> yanosh: you don't need 3d accleeration for desktop or games (afaik)
<mal_misbehaving> Eric^^, can I ctrl-v the wrapped password?  I received an error when I just did this.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: no need for the wrapped one
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: type the usual user login password
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.NkuaD91n].
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: great!
<yanosh> nacc, its like a comic book you know. GUI goes with like 5 FPS
<Exterminador> erm.. when I try 'ssh root@localhost' on my lappy it says 'connect to host localhost port 22: connection refused' is that router related or some kinda firewall on the OS?
<ducasse> yanosh: then something is definitely wrong.
<nacc> yanosh: that is abnormal in general, how are you connected to the guest, howa re you configured it?
<yanosh> I suspect something is wrong with my ubuntu host because when I try to enable 3D acceleration I can't even start the guest.
<nacc> Exterminador: root ssh disabled?
<yanosh> nacc, I configured it in virt-manager
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, I see the directory structure, but I'm not finding individual files.
<plgos> Jello
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try systemctl status ssh
<Exterminador> I need to be with root to do that?
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: how about the size of the dir?
<EriC^^> Exterminador: no
<yanosh> nacc, I set virtio devices everywhere I could.
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, OK, I found a couple.  Maybe the missing files are corrupted.  I'll check dir size.
<Exterminador> inactive (dead), on my wife's user account
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: try df -h
<yanosh> nacc, this is the command generated by virt-manager: http://pastebin.com/h5n2hBpx this is the last working version
<EriC^^> Exterminador: try sudo systemctl enable ssh
<Exterminador> erm.. Loade: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<EriC^^> Exterminador: ok, try sudo apt install openssh-server
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, it might be find.  Maybe a delay in loading.  I'll play around for a bit.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: ok
<Exterminador> erm.. my wife don't have sudo privileges..
<mal_misbehaving> EriC^^, that was awesome help...  Thx.
<EriC^^> mal_misbehaving: no problem
<nacc> yanosh: per https://www.kraxel.org/blog/tag/virtio-gpu/ gl=on must be passed, as its off by default
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: okay im on the command line in Grub
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: type ls and get the name of the windows partition
<EriC^^> hd0,msdos2 or so
<Exterminador> how do I add my wife user account to sudoers list?
<xxcryptoxx> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hNYSQQrw/irccloudcapture941397289.jpg
<yanosh> nacc, hm, on the Display Spice tab, OpenGL cannot be enabled and there is a warning icon next to it: "Hypervisor/libvirt does not support spice GL"
<ducasse> Exterminador: you need sudo access to do that.
<MonkeyDust> Exterminador  sudo adduser <username> sudo
<Exterminador> ducasse: I've changed to root account now..
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try ls (hd0,msdos3)/
<nacc> yanosh: LP: #1553999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1553999 in qemu (Ubuntu) "OpenGL support is disabled" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553999
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: i see the iso
<xxcryptoxx> ubottu: be quite
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: is it a long name or easy?
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: ubuntu.iso
<EriC^^> ok
<Exterminador> MonkeyDust: done. tks :D
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: type loopback loop (hd0,msdos3)/ubuntu.iso
<Exterminador> and ssh to localhost solved with the 'apt install openssh-server'
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: done
<yanosh> nacc, ubottu, I've got virglrenderer0 0.5.0 installed too
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=ubuntu.iso noprompt noeject
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: is it a 64bit version?
<yanosh> libvirglrenderer0, to be exact
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: yea
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: make that linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=ubuntu.iso noprompt noeject
<xlmnxp> how I can make a gtk widget with nodejs or javascript
<xlmnxp> like quickly for pythob
<xlmnxp> like quickly for python
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: must i do the code before or must i do them both
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: no, just the last one
<nacc> yanosh: 17.04 won't help you
<nacc> yanosh: debian enabled and then disabled opengl support
<nacc> yanosh: and the version in 17.04 is disabled again
<nacc> yanosh: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=813658
<ubottu> Debian bug 813658 in qemu "Please enable virgl support" [Wishlist,Open]
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: then type boot
<ubuntu-mate> heyo
<ducasse> xlmnxp: try a nodejs channel
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: omw the screen had alot of characters now i feel like a hacker:-)
<EriC^^> :D
<ioria> xlmnxp, https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/stable/hello-world.js.html.en
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LxtuiDOT/irccloudcapture-1272665095.jpg
<xxcryptoxx> Not working
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: which windows do you have?
<Dro> hi
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^: 7
<EriC^^> xxcryptoxx: try doing the stuff it suggests
<xxcryptoxx> Think its because i didnt shutdown properly
<xxcryptoxx> Checkdsk /r
<EriC^^> chkdsk /r
<xxcryptoxx> Yeah
<xxcryptoxx> Lol
<EriC^^> potato potata
<EriC^^> :D
<Dro> anyone faced a problem like this: the mouse appear in lsusb but does'nt work?
<xxcryptoxx> Dro: driver error maybe
<yanosh> so what I'm reading in 813658 is that qemu needs to be built in some way to use virgl
<nacc> yanosh: yes, it was, but that pulls in many dependencies and was dropped in Debian. We don't want to diverge from Debian without good reason
<yanosh> nacc, I can't decide if this virtio 3D acceleration thing can even be accomplished or should I just give up.
<nacc> yanosh: it cannot be accomplished using ubuntu packages
<nacc> yanosh: probably wait til 17.10 or 18.04
<nacc> yanosh: you don't need 3d acceleration to use a desktop
<nacc> yanosh: (in a VM)
<yanosh> nacc, okay no need for 3D acceleration, but I seem to be not having any HW acceleration at all
<xxcryptoxx> EriC^^:5% complete :/
<nacc> yanosh: the defaults from virt-manager should be sufficient to use a desktop in a VM
<nacc> yanosh: if they are not, then something else is the problem, with most common hardware
<neldogz> so i installed kdeconnect and it pulled a whole bunch of kde packages to my system but the kdeconnect package was broken and didnt work so I uninstalled it but didn't uninstall all the dependencies that it downloaded... I added the repo and installed the latest version of kdeconnect and now it works.. but now I have like 30 kde related packages that say they are no longer needed and I am afraid of autoremoving them
<neldogz> what do i do?
<pkhaxorz> hey
<pkhaxorz> I'm having a weird thing happen
<pkhaxorz> I'm trying to get it so that my laptop can wake from having a usb device do a thing
<pkhaxorz> but instead its just instantly waking up from suspend
<pkhaxorz> I'm looking for someone who knows their way around acpi
<MonkeyDust> pkhaxorz  ask your question, in one line, then wait
<jm_> hey
<pkhaxorz> hoi
<texla> I have a desktop and a laptop both with Ubuntu-16.04 and grub-pc whenever I run update-grub the entries are kernels and not the entries that are on grub menu
<OerHeks> pkhaxorz, what exactly do you mean with " so that my laptop can wake from having a usb device do a thing" ??
<xlmnxp> ioria: thank you :D
<xxcryptoxx> pkhaxorz: i think it could be in your BIOS  a setting may
<xxcryptoxx> Maybe
<ScorpiusZ> Hello, new to Ubuntu here just installed it because thats what's on the A+
<teamunknown> hi
<ScorpiusZ> What's the best source to learn how to use Ubuntu like a pro?
<nacc> texla: can you pastebin the command and output?
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: a pro what?
<ScorpiusZ> Learn how to use ubunto like a pro
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: a pro what? as I just asked
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: also, i'm 99% sure you're going to ask for something offtopic in this channel
<ScorpiusZ> like an expert
<scottjl> a pro user? a pro admin? a pro gamer?
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: that's *not* an answer
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: an expert *what*?
<OerHeks> ScorpiusZ, use it, read about software, like the many of us.
<ScorpiusZ> An expert in Ubuntu
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: start using it. if you need help ask a specific question here :)
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: what OerHeks said, since you are refusing to be specific.
<ScorpiusZ> I guess thats simple enough
<ScorpiusZ> How do I find other chat rooms in Xchat? I see no lists or options to browse rooms
<texla> nacc, http://pastebin.com/RQVhhfHY
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: dont use xchat.  use Hexchat, its the new xchat
<nacc> !alis | ScorpiusZ
<ubottu> ScorpiusZ: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<scottjl> i think there's an "ubuntu for dummies" book you can get.
<nacc> texla: and what is the problem there?
<OerHeks> ScorpiusZ, sure there is a 'server' tab on the top panel
<ScorpiusZ> list rooms
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: this freenode network has too many channels to search it with the client. better use the alis bot like the ubottu told you
<scottjl> https://linuxnewbieguide.org/
<texla> nacc, There are no entries for sda6 or sda3 and listed in grub menu why should i be showing kernels
<ScorpiusZ> Thanks scott
<OerHeks> ScorpiusZ, tip 1: xchat is no longer under development, use hexchat instead ( = clone with security patches)
<nacc> texla: what? update-grub doesn't configure the disk you have installed grub on
<scottjl> you'll probably find more usefull articles with google
<nacc> texla: "why should i be showing kernels"? that doesn't make sense to me
<ScorpiusZ> Oh I just installed this from store
<ScorpiusZ> I'll do hex chat thank you
<k1l> texla: can you show a "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> texla: all `update-grub` does is look at kernels it finds in /boot and updates the grub configuration file with those entries
<bonsairoot> Hi guys. I think my steam install is borked. Can't remove it. On sudo apt purge steam: https://bpaste.net/show/cabac232415d
<texla> nacc, update-grub has always showed the same menu as grub menu and not kernels
<k1l> texla: and can you rephrase the issue you got?  i dont really understand it
<scottjl> bonsairoot: try dpkg --list | grep steam
<pavlos> texla, ls -l /boot shows all the kernels you have, dpkg -l | grep linux-image similar
<scottjl> bonsairoot: that will show you any steam packages still installed, remove those
<nacc> texla: update-grub does not show a menu
<ScorpiusZ> How do I uninstall xchat
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: what ubuntu do you use there?
<EriC^^> ScorpiusZ: sudo apt purge xchat
<ScorpiusZ> 16.04
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: sudo apt purge xchat-gnome
<nacc> there was no xchat in 16.04 ...
<bonsairoot> scottjl, yea all that comes up there is the steam:i386 package
<k1l> there is still that cut-off xchat-gnome :/
<nacc> k1l: good catch
<nacc> bonsairoot: you might look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what the exact error was if it was logged
<ScorpiusZ> Xchat-GNOME IRC Chat is the package I downloaded
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: downloaded from where?
<k1l> <k1l> ScorpiusZ: sudo apt purge xchat-gnome
<texla> k1l, when i run update-grub my entries as per http://pastebin.com/RQVhhfHY and not was normally the same info that is shown in grub menu
<bonsairoot> nacc, I looked in the log already... no info that would help in there ... thanks anyway
<k1l> <k1l> texla: can you show a "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> texla: so far that output you showed looks normal
<texla> nacc, Since when it always used to in say grub-0.97
<ScorpiusZ> Ok on HexChat now
<nacc> texla: "Since when it always used to in say"??
<OerHeks> ScorpiusZ, tip 2: install synaptic, a detailed softwarecenter ( softwarecenter gives metapackages only)
<nacc> texla: i understand if you are not a native English speaker, but I genuinely don't understand that sentence
<nacc> texla: and grub1 != grub2 if you recnetly updgrade
<ScorpiusZ> I missed tip 1
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: tip 1 was to use hexchat :)
<ScorpiusZ> synaptic package manager is what I need to download?
<texla> nacc, I recently upgraded to grub-pc 2.02 and that is when the display changed
<EriC^^> texla: show us "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<nacc> texla: grub2 has been the default since 16.04, i believe
<nacc> texla: so you mean you upgraded from 14.04 -> 16.04?
<texla> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/07hdcpVL
<OerHeks> we got a grub update today ..   2.02 indeed
<EriC^^> texla: looks good
<texla> nac
<texla> EriC^^, Before upgading grub the kernel info showing in a window between boot and login
<EriC^^> texla: do you want that back?
<nacc> texla: so you don't mean update-grub at all, you mean grub itself?
<texla> nacc, no I mean it now shows up in update-grub
<k1l> texla: there was never "a new windows" when running update-grun
<ScorpiusZ> how do i update grub?
<k1l> texla: do you mean grub customizer or such?
<nacc> texla: the menu grub displays is unrelated to the output from `update-grub`
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: you dont need to as enduser.
<ScorpiusZ> But what is it for?
<nacc> !grub | ScorpiusZ
<ubottu> ScorpiusZ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: grub is the "bootmanager" when you boot up. if you have more than one OS installed it lets you choose what OS to boot.
<ScorpiusZ> Okay so Grub is Ubuntu BootMngr
<OerHeks> texla, so before the upgrade, you got a grubmenu to choose from?
<texla> k1l, Before upgrading grub it showed the display that comes when booting for selecting sda6 orsda3
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: its a linux bootmanager. not only ubuntu. it can boot windows, too
<ScorpiusZ> this IT stuff is exhausting
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: so far nothing you've said is IT :)
<k1l> texla: i think you are mixing things here. update-grub did never show that.
<scottjl> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<texla> OerHeks, yes that is correct
<ScorpiusZ> Thanks for pointing tht out nacc
<nacc> is texla just looking for the 'advanced menu' ?
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: as i said, for the regular user, grub just works and you dont need to touch that
<ScorpiusZ> Has anyone here taken CompTIA A+?
<texla> nacc, I would like to remove 22 kernel entries from update
<bonsairoot> So I think the problem is with the steam.postrm script in /var/lib/dpkg/info I ran it in debug mode and get https://bpaste.net/show/f9fb57ab77a4
<k1l> texla: the "advanced menu" is not displayed in the output on terminal when running update-grub. but its included in the grub when booting.
<nacc> texla: you want to remove the kernels? `sudo apt autoremove`
<EriC^^> texla: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image; uname -r"
<k1l> texla: remove the kernel packages. that will remove them from grub and make your get some disk space back.
<EriC^^> oh ya, nevermind texla use nacc 's command
<texla> nacc, sudo apt autoremove only removes autoremovable entries in  synaptic
<nacc> texla: apt is not related to synaptic, i don't know what you mean
<nacc> texla: and you only need to keep the most recent two kernels, general
<nacc> *generally
<k1l> texla: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nacc> texla: so unless you manually installed a bunch of kernels, autoremove should know what to do
<nacc> texla: or removed the metapacakges
<k1l> texla: and "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ScorpiusZ> Has anyone here taken CompTIA A+?
<nacc> !ot | ScorpiusZ
<ubottu> ScorpiusZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> texla: show this output urls here so we can see some facts
<texla> k1l, http://termbin.com/lr6p
<bonsairoot> Ok it was definitely the postrm script blocking the purge.. weird issue
<nacc> seems like autoremove should work
<nacc> bonsairoot: strange, were you able to fix it?
<ScorpiusZ> Well Ubuntu is on the A+
<k1l> texla: so that is a 14.04 32bit?
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: so?
<ScorpiusZ> So I want to know if anyone taken it and how this applies to that or is that to ask in the other room?
<nacc> ScorpiusZ: this is the Ubuntu support channel (see /topic) for resolving issues with Ubuntu
<k1l> ScorpiusZ: this channel here is for supporting technical ubuntu issues. for general chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<bonsairoot> nacc, yea managed to purge it now
<texla> k1l, http://termbin.com/5tcv
<ScorpiusZ> #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> texla: "lsb_release -sd" "uname -a?
<ScorpiusZ> join ubuntu-offtopic
<texla> nacc, It may be unbelievable but autoremove performed the operation stated
<texla> k1l, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ lsb_release -sd" "uname -a
<texla> Usage: lsb_release [options]
<texla> lsb_release: error: no such option: -
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$
<k1l> texla: that are 2 commands
<texla> k1l, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<texla> ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ uname -a
<texla> Linux ray-Kudu-Pro 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:27:09 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Lin
<k1l> texla: ok, so you want to get rid of th 3.13 kernels?
<nacc> texla: performed what operation?
<texla> k1l, Yes and maybe keep only 4.4.064 and31 as backup
<k1l> texla: "sudo apt purge linux-image-3.13* linux-image-extra-3.13* linux-headers-3.13*"
<texla> nacc, When i ran sudo apt autoremove it didnot remove any kernels only packages in synaptic
<OerHeks> texla, autoremove keeps the current 4.4.066 and 64, for recovery, that is enough.
<nicomachus> they're prorbably set to manually installed
<k1l> texla: synaptic is not related to any of that
<nacc> texla: i see; then something must be holding them via manual install
<k1l> and yes, wild clicking in synaptic can lead to such things like manually holding packages
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> yes
<texla> k1l, http://pastebin.com/5pmKFynJ
<k1l> texla: yes, that should have worked now
<j4f-shredder_> Hey, I-m trying to install the synaptic gesture for the ubuntu notebook pad and I get this error
<j4f-shredder_> configure.ac:51: error: must install xorg-server development files before running autoconf/autogen
<j4f-shredder_> how do I fix that error
<texla> k1l, http://pastebin.com/idj500kg
<j4f-shredder_> I'm a noob
<j4f-shredder_> I left windows behind
<elias_a> Sympathy points from here!
<texla> k1l, Show I not be showing sda3 and sda6 in that update
<k1l> j4f-shredder_: is xorg-dev installed?
<j4f-shredder_> I just installed ubuntu
<j4f-shredder_> I don't know anything
<k1l> texla: i still dont know what you mean with sda6 etc
<k1l> texla: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<texla> k1l, sda6 is Ubuntu and sda3 is Linuxlite
<k1l> texla: so that is a totally different issue.
<k1l> texla: why did you not say that in the beginning…
<jayjo> I am struggling to install wine on ubuntu. I get wine1.7 has no installation candidate
<k1l> <k1l> texla: "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> btw, 5th time i ask for that parted list now....
<j4f-shredder_> how do I install xorg-dev
<k1l> j4f-shredder_: sudo apt insatll xorg-dev
<k1l> j4f-shredder_: sudo apt install xorg-dev
<k1l> (sorry, had a typo)
<texla> k1l, http://termbin.com/mw5i
<k1l> texla: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> usually, grub should look for other OSs on the other disks/partitions. maybe dmesg has a reason why it doesnt find that linuxlite.
<OlofL_> Hello. how do I know what GPU i am using? i have a laptop with intel hd and amd radeon something. I also had problems when connecting to docking and using external display with my hp zbook g2
<OerHeks> OlofL_, open terminal :  lscpu
<OerHeks> or look at your manual
<j4f-shredder_> k1l: Thanks, I have another problem
<j4f-shredder_> it asks for another dependency
<j4f-shredder_> libevdev
<j4f-shredder_> >=0.1
<j4f-shredder_> 0.4
<OlofL_> OerHeks: grep  what?
<texla> k1l, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<texla> [sudo] password for ray: Use netcat.
<j4f-shredder_> when I use apt-cache search it throws libevdev-dev  libevdev2 libevdev-tools
<OerHeks> OlofL_, grep? didn't type grep
<j4f-shredder_> which one should I Install?
<k1l> j4f-shredder_: please look into the readme of your software there, what it all needs as dependency
<k1l> j4f-shredder_: i dont know if you need libevdev-dev or libevdev2 or libevdev-tools
<OlofL_> i cant see anything regarding gpu info OerHeks
<k1l> <k1l> texla: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<texla> k1l, http://termbin.com/qc52
<OerHeks> OlofL_, lscpu should give a whole list about your cpu .. wait GPU? lspci | grep VGA
<OlofL_> OerHeks: nothing
<k1l> texla: did you remove or shut off the osprober form grub?
<jayjo> When I try to isntall Wine, I get a lot of errors pertaining to E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libosmesa6_11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<OerHeks> OlofL_, odd, it should give you GPU details
<texla> k1l, I did not to my knowledge remove or shutoff osprober
<k1l> jayjo: run "sudo apt update" first
<jayjo> k1l: E: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libosmesa6_11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<jayjo> on sudo apt update
<k1l> jayjo: that is not the output of "sudo apt update" :)
<k1l> jayjo: please make sure the -security and the -updates repos are enabled on system-settings -> software&updates
<jayjo> k1l: here is the full output: https://bpaste.net/show/8189465851ed
<jayjo> I'll check that setting
<k1l> jayjo: run "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then run "sudo apt update" again
<OerHeks> current is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libosmesa6/12.0.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<tuxuf> hi
<jayjo> k1l: that worked, thanks for your help
<k1l> np
<k1l> texla: i guess you need to mount the sda3 first maybe and then urn update-grub
<texla> k1l, Okay thanks for the help
<pavlos> OlofL_, lspci -mm | grep VGA
<OlofL_> i want a new theme. can i download both gtk2 and gtk3?
<Random832> you can download whatever you want, but i don't see how that helps you get a new theme
<OerHeks> OlofL_, Most recent themes support both gtk2 and gtk3. You shouldn't be using old themes in any case
<OlofL_> Random832: it had nothing to do with me using either gpu :)
<OlofL_> http://pastebin.com/WdpW9dLu pavlos
<Olanzapin> hello! i have runned in to some trouble installing my wireless networkcard. 1 make clean  2. sudo make 3.sudo make install  https://bitbucket.org/sanrath/mediatek_mt7610u_sta_driver_linux-64bit/get/95fd2aa84ad7.zip
<Olanzapin> what to do
<Olanzapin> modprobe something?
<OerHeks> Olanzapin, what guide did you follow?
<Olanzapin> https://bitbucket.org/sanrath/
<jakobflamm> Hello
<OerHeks> Olanzapin, that is no guide, just a download
<Olanzapin> https://bitbucket.org/sanrath/mediatek_mt7610u_sta_driver_linux-64bit
<Olanzapin> guide
<OerHeks> no, again a download :-(
<OerHeks> oh wait ..
<Olanzapin> installs ok but i dont get the card to work properly
<jakobflamm> ive got a problem. Want to burn the ubuntu 10.10 netbook iso on a usb stick, but my netbook only shows my this text("Operating system not found") when i try booting from my dongle. Maybe someone here knows a way to fix this
<Olanzapin> rufus
<OerHeks> jakobflamm, 10.10 is dead, use a supported version
<jakobflamm> OerHeks I know that but i cant really run 12.04 on my netbook (god knows i tried). Stuttering all over the place even when i forcefully install the linux netbook kernel
<jakobflamm> rufus in windows only right?
<Olanzapin> yes
<Olanzapin> thougt you have enoter computer
<k1l> jakobflamm: use the Lubuntu iso. and use a recent one. like 14.04 or 16.04
<k1l> jakobflamm: Lubuntu is made for old and slow hardware
<jakobflamm> ty k1l Ive got lubuntu on a other usb stick (new version) but i also cant get the result i want (youtube and flash are still horrible)
<mcphail> jakobflamm: at some point you hit the limits of your hardware's capability
<tsimonq2> Hey, so I have a partition, for example /dev/sdb1, that I want to completely move to /dev/sdc. What's the best way to go about doing this?
<tsimonq2> Like, move the partition and the data inside it.
<jakobflamm> mcphail guess so but im gonna try atleast ;)
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: One can only resize (move ?) partitions into adjacent unallocated space .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: So not from one disk to another?
<genii> tsimonq2: Simpler to just mount both and then sudo mv * /sdb1mountpount /sdc1mountpoint
<tsimonq2> genii: Aren't there weird permissions issues when doing that?
<tsimonq2> i.e. won't root own everything?
<genii> tsimonq2: mv preserves everything
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Situation as combining partitons on separate disks is the functions of raid and LVM .
<tsimonq2> genii: And you're 100% sure that I can do that? Just making sure before I do something that might wreck my system... ;)
<tsimonq2> (Yes I know, backups... :P)
<capitanocrunch> !search apt
<ubottu> Found: muon, laptop, uses apt's stuff for getting and searching packages, if*, xbug*, slow, source, adeptcrashfix*, apt-proxy, touchpad, oneko-#ubuntu-offtopic and 79 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=apt
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: But I'm doing something completely different here
<genii> tsimonq2: Something like: sudo mv * /sdb1mountpount/* /sdc1mountpoint     ...actually. Otherwise you'll get a structure like /sdc1mountpoint/sdb1mountpount/whatever-else-here
<jakobflamm> Olanzapin Ty its booting ;)
<tsimonq2> genii: Gotcha, zsync'ing an ISO now so I can dd it onto a USB drive
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: As genii advises . maybe best to change the pointer rather than move the data .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: Huh?
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: mountpoint as a pointer to the data in reference .
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: I still don't get what you're referring to.
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Just to affirm that genii Has a valid directive .
<Eric_____> HI
<Eric_____> HOW ARE YOU DOING TODAY?
<Eric_____> I NEED HELP WITH INSTALLING LINUX MINT
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Eric_____> LINUX MINT OR UBUNTU IS BETTER?
<CodeMouse92__> !offtopic | Eric_____
<ubottu> Eric_____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CodeMouse92__> (Also, please stop typing in all caps, kthanks.)
<Eric_____> srry
<Eric_____> how i install dual windows 10 and ubuntu on 1 laptop
<k1l> Eric_____: first install windows, then load the ubuntu usb/dvd, that can install alongside windows.
<Eric_____> i has windows 10 installed already
<k1l> then make a bootable ubuntu usb and boot that
<k1l> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Rochvellon> Eric_____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Eric_____> Ubuntu Desktop › Download Ubuntu desktop and replace your current operating system whether it’s Windows or Mac OS, or, run Ubuntu alongside it
<Eric_____> do i click this?
<k1l> Eric_____: yes, click that to download the ubuntu iso
<Eric_____> ok hold on
<Eric_____> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS do i download it?
<k1l> yes
<Eric_____> its downloading
<momken> Hello
<momken> How could I enable my mobile broadband card of my laptop in Kubuntu 16.04?
<momken> I tried a lot. I installed "gobi-loader" package using apt and tried to find appropriate files for a generic carrier and put them in /lib/firmware/gobi
<momken> But after reboot my card still isn't recognized as ttyUSB. What should I do?
<momken> my laptop = hp elitebook 8470p, my card = Sierra HP un2430
<funkster> any devops/sys admins (fulltime job )for ubuntu and other linux distros?
<nacc> !ot | funkster
<ubottu> funkster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> momken: hrm, it seems that the driver for that device was upstreamed pre-2012
<nacc> momken: oh i see, gobi-loader is what loads the fw?
<nacc> momken: you should look in dmesg for qcserial, i think
<momken> nacc: Yeah, gobi-loader loads the firmware up to the empty goby 3000 device
<momken> nacc: These are last lines after "sudo rmmod qcserial" and "sudo modprobe qcserial": http://dpaste.com/3X5X67F
<nacc> momken: how about in syslog? did the udev rule trigger?
<momken> nacc: As you said the usb Vendor and Product IDs of my wwan card should be added to qcserial module at 2012, I don't know why it doesn't work
<nacc> momken: the kernel side is working fine, it recognized your device
<nacc> momken: it's presumably something in gobi-loader
<nacc> momken: can you also pastebin the lsusb output for that device?
<momken> nacc: http://dpaste.com/15THDG3
<momken> 03f0:371d Hewlett-Packard  is my card
<nacc> momken: got it, ok
<nacc> momken: anything in syslog?
<momken> nacc: How could I know that the udev rule is triggered?
<nacc> momken: look in syslog...
<nacc> momken: oh but wait, it didn't add any ttyUSB at all?
<momken> nacc: These are last lines of syslog: http://dpaste.com/1FPSP45
<momken> nacc: Yeah no /dev/ttyUSB at all
<root> hi
<momken> nacc: should I blacklist any possibly troubling kernel module?
<nacc> momken: what do you think is troubling?
<momken> nacc: Hmm. Don't know. I am reading every wiki about how to load the firmware into the gobi device
<momken> nacc: my main article is this one: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gobi_Broadband_Modems
<momken> But it is about loading a firmware into a gobi 2000 devcie, so may be not accurate
<nacc> momken: you could try running the gobi-loader manaully
<momken> nacc: hmmm. how?
<nacc> momken: e.g., `sudo /lib/udev/gobi_loader /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi`
#ubuntu 2017-03-11
<momken> nacc: hmm. The problem is here: Failed to open serial device: : No such file or directory
<momken> there is no ttyUSB0
<sliddis> Hello. How can I link all files in a folder to the parent folder?
<nacc> sliddis: what do you mean exactly?
<nacc> momken: right, i think the udev rule isn't being triggered (correctly) because the device is't matching for some reason
<nacc> momken: `modinfo qcserial` ?
<sliddis> nacc:  i downloaded this with git to my .icons folder https://github.com/daniruiz/Flat-Remix but then I have to move the flat remix/flat remix to .icons to get them to work. I thought it would be a good idea to easily git pull while still have them to work
<momken> nacc: http://dpaste.com/2C89B1Q
<nacc> sliddis: it would be better (IMO) to have the git repository somewhere other than .icons
<nacc> then symlink everything in the local repo/Flat\ Remix/ to .icons
<sliddis> nacc: ok what is common practice to put git pulls in what dir?
<sliddis> just installed ubuntu on work pc today :o first ever ubuntu desktop experience!
<nacc> sliddis: sorry? i think it makes sense to keep your repositories separate, you can put it wherever you want. But since .icons is a special directory, I wouldn't put repositories in there
<sliddis> nacc: put all git repositories in /git or /opt or where is common practice?
<nacc> sliddis: /git or /opt would be for root
<nacc> sliddis: and both would be wrong, imo
<nacc> sliddis: i'm not sure there is common practice, it's up to you
<Olanzapin> hello i'm having trubble installing a wireless nic. i'm using https://bitbucket.org/sanrath/mediatek_mt7610u_sta_driver_linux-64bit guide. Installs fine but it never shows up hmmm?
<nacc> momken: reboot and pass to your kernel, "qcserial.dyndbg"
<momken> nacc: The weird thing is that if I reboot to windows and then reboot back to ubuntu the WWAN will work
<nacc> momken: oh
<momken> nacc: How to pass that to kernel?
<nacc> momken: edit the config from the grub menu
<momken> nacc: what does "qcserial.dyndbg" do?
<nacc> momken: turns on debugging from that module
<momken> hmm. Ok, I will reboot now. I will come back soon
<ubuntly> hi
<ubuntly> Where can I find out how often the packages are updated by ubuntu lts? :)
<nacc> ubuntly: it depends entirely on the packages?
<ubuntly> nacc: I am just curious :)
<nacc> ubuntly: right, but your question doesn't make any sense
<nacc> ubuntly: updates go out as they are made by developers (with a 7 day vetting period, generally)
<nacc> ubuntly: but they don't go out all at once, it's on a package-by-package update
<ubuntly> ah I see
<ubuntly> thanks
<nacc> ubuntly: so to ask how often "the packages" are updated means nothing
<ubuntly> I see, thanks for clarification
<momken> nacc: I added "qcserial.dyndbg" after the "linux ..." command in grub when pressing 'e' in grub. Was that right?
<nacc> momken: i think so, somehwere after "quiet" or so
<momken> nacc: Ok, now what new debug info can I provide for you?
<nacc> momken: unload and load the module, see if there is anything furhter in demsg
<nacc> *dmesg
<b0w1> hey
<momken> nacc: Exactly did that. No newer info comparing to before
<nacc> momken: hrm, i don't know then
<nacc> momken: i guess i would look at what is different in dmesg between booting to windows and then linux vs. linux to linux
<momken> nacc: hmmm. ok. The boot to linux after windows works because in that status the firmware is already loaded into the gobi device in windows and it doesn't need to be loaded again
<nacc> momken: i see
<momken> But after powering the device off, the firmware will be erased from its memory
<dannyLpz> Hi
<dannyLpz> Mi wireless mouse is not detected, why?
<nacc> momken: does `lsmod | grep qcserial` indicate any users of the module?
<OerHeks> dannyLpz, who knows without proper details??
<dannyLpz> Normaly wors, but, this time (other mouse, but the same Genius) is not work.
<z0mbiegh0st_> whois z0mbiegh0st
<OerHeks> z0mbiegh0st_, you tell us?
<dannyLpz> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 010: ID 0458:0185 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)
<momken> nacc: One important difference after booting from Windows is that the network-manager detects usb device "03f0:371d" with a different name when trying to create a new mobile broadband connection
<dannyLpz> dmesg | grep usb: [ 2293.996916] input: MOSART Semi. Wireless Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.1/0003:0458:0185.000A/input/input18
<dannyLpz> OerHeks: ^
<nacc> momken: ugh
<nacc> momken: what a garbage device :/
<momken> nacc: http://dpaste.com/37K7CCG
<OerHeks> dannyLpz, so it is recognised, i found this bugreport, at the end he says it is fixed in kernel 4.9 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1635012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630063 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "duplicate for #1635012 specific USB devices disconnect and don't reconnect" [Medium,Fix released]
<momken> nacc: hmm. Actually its name changes from "Sierra Wireless ..." to "IM ..."
<nacc> momken: momken i have no idea -- it seems like the kernel is not creating the device as expected, but i don't know why that would be -- you'd have to debug the module (I thought dyndbg as suggested would do it, but it seems not to work)
<nacc> momken: or file a bug, i guess
<sliddis> why is there a trailing doubleslash in these links ? http://pastebin.com/a3R7VjUa
<momken> nacc: Ok, thank you for helping me. I will compare the boot after windows with normal boot and if I could get nothing then I will give up.
<momken> nacc: Anyway thank you very much
<OerHeks> sliddis, some clever dude uses spaces in names
<nacc> sliddis: if i had to guess? `ll` doesn't know that the target of the symlink already has the trailing / and it appeneds one
<momken> nacc: p.s. Lenovo x220 could detect its mobile-broadband out of the box which was amazing!
<nacc> sliddis: yeah, ll = ls -alF and -F says it appends indicators to all entries
<dannyLpz> OerHeks: Im upgrading my system
<dannyLpz> Maybe this fix it
<nacc> sliddis: and i'm guessing you did `ln -s /home/olof/GDrive/linux/icons/Flat-Remix/Flat\ Remix/ .` rather than `ln -s /home/olof/GDrive/linux/icons/Flat-Remix/Flat\ Remix`
<sliddis> nacc: yeah I updated ln -sf /home/olof/GDrive/linux/icons/Flat-Remix/Flat\ Remix/ . now it works as expected
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> why is the youtube-dl so old ?
<Cust0sLimen> 2016.06.25
<Cust0sLimen> from my grandfather's time still
<lotuspsychje> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.06.25-2 (yakkety), package size 711 kB, installed size 3920 kB
<nacc> !latest | Cust0sLimen
<ubottu> Cust0sLimen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Cust0sLimen> nacc, sure - I get it to some extent - and in this case its not serious as you can just pip2 install --user --upgrade youtube-dl
<lotuspsychje> Cust0sLimen: there are tons of firefox addons to do the same also if you like
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: right ...
<Cust0sLimen> nacc, but nothing really depends on it - and by now it is severely broken
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: if it's broken, file a bug
<OerHeks> Cust0sLimen, works fine here :-D
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, youtube dl > them all
<Cust0sLimen> OerHeks, for some sites sure - for many others not anymore
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: LP: #1529647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529647 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Always backport newer versions to trusty-updates" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529647
<nacc> Cust0sLimen: but it's in universe, so takes someone who cares to fix it
<nacc> and for some raeson that bug submitter didn't subscribe the sru team, so whatever
<OerHeks> Cust0sLimen, correction, xenial 16.04 got 2016.02.22-1 .. maybe it is fixed
<OerHeks> Cust0sLimen, trusty is surely old ..
<lotuspsychje> !info nomnom | Cust0sLimen
<ubottu> Cust0sLimen: nomnom (source: nomnom): download videos from Youtube and other similar video websites. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1-2 (yakkety), package size 176 kB, installed size 494 kB
<nacc> OerHeks: that bug says trust in description, but they imply they want it everywhere
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, will check it out thanks
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, but pip2 is also good - got 2017.03.10 at the moment
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, the nice thing about youtube-dl is they update very fast after breakages occur - and it has cool features like ripping subtitles
<lotuspsychje> Cust0sLimen: you could try another ubuntu version as OerHeks suggests
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, I'm on yakkety - which is latest I think
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, not sure what you mean
<lotuspsychje> Cust0sLimen: right, nvm then
<Cust0sLimen> lotuspsychje, like I said its not a issue really - I get latest whenever with pip2 so no problem - was just wondering
<blue_cheese> have they modified Ubuntu so that is won't run iced tea Werb, for Java, anymore? It worked before, and now will not, while Ubuntu seems to have updated itslef
<tomreyn> blue_cheese: that's probably not ubuntu's doing, but that of the web browser you have installed.
<tomreyn> firefox, for example, blocks all plugins but firefox nowadays (IIRC)
<tomreyn> firefox, for example, blocks all plugins but flash nowadays (IIRC)
<tomreyn> ^ that makes more sense
<blue_cheese> hmm, it did not till just yesterday or so, but I also noticed that the toolbar sat the top has changed
<VSppl> so no more updating firefox checked
<blue_cheese> the toolbar is for ubuntu itself
<zenox> hi, it seems dovecot on my server is now refusing new mail. i can connect to it well - i've tried via telnet and thunderbird. i can log in and read mail. i'm happy the problem isn't reading the mail
<zenox> i've tried mail account on the server to another account on the server and that's failed, i've tried external mail to server and that's failed. the log shows connection refused
<Oldcpv3> Hey guys
<VSppl> they dont like you
<Oldcpv3> I need a bit of help
<Oldcpv3> I'm running Ubuntu Server 14.04, on a crash test locally hosted server
<Oldcpv3> And i need to remove my root password
<Oldcpv3> And i have no idea how
<blue_cheese> it also seems that I am banned on spotchat for spamming, when I did not spam
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | VSppl
<ubottu> VSppl: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Bashing-om> !root | Oldcpv3
<ubottu> Oldcpv3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VSppl> ou ycanr remove root password pnly change it
<zenox> i can send mail just fine
<Oldcpv3> I know pal
<Oldcpv3> But look, This program of mine, says this
<Oldcpv3> wait a sec lemme run it again
<dannyLpz> Nope, the mouse continues dies
<dannyLpz> :(
<Eric______> hi/join
<Oldcpv3> I get this error:
<Oldcpv3> Server is running successfully on port 3702 with 54 listeners.
<Oldcpv3> Error: Error: ER_ACCESS_DENIED_ERROR: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Oldcpv3> Error: Error: ER_ACCESS_DENIED_ERROR: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Oldcpv3> Error: Error: ER_ACCESS_DENIED_ERROR: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Oldcpv3> Error: Error: ER_ACCESS_DENIED_ERROR: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Eric______> hey i finished downloaded ubuntu iso
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VSppl> sudo passwd root
<Eric______> what i do next?
<Oldcpv3> I tried that
<Oldcpv3> No password supplied.
<OerHeks> VSppl, don't suggest that, it is not supported and can break stuff.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Oldcpv3> It took me 3 hours to set everything up
<mal_misbehaving> I'm copying files from a mounted ecryptfs image file of a drive that had been damaged..,
<OerHeks> Eric______, burn dvd or put it on usb?
<mal_misbehaving> All was fine until my copy / paste just stopped working.  I can click copy, I can click paste, but it doesn't paste.  I'm using the Nemo GUI.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<VSppl> seting what up?
<mal_misbehaving> OK, the system might be working now after a very long delay...  10 minutes maybe.  I'll post if the problems are ongoing.
<Oldcpv3> LAMP stacks, phpmyadmin, node, sorting out issues
<Oldcpv3> etc
<OerHeks> Oldcpv3, there is no root password, 1st user gets root priv
<Oldcpv3> Well, then why the server won't work
<VSppl> what server?
<Oldcpv3> 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Oldcpv3> It's a game.js file for a server
<OerHeks> lolz, you broke your server
<bloop> ubuntu is starting to piss me off
<bloop> i need flash for netflix
<Oldcpv3> Holy cow, I'll have to reinstall everything again
<bloop> and the shitty plugin does not work
<Oldcpv3> Damn, why they didn't make a Windows version 0.o
<lotuspsychje> !language | bloop
<ubottu> bloop: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<OerHeks> bloop, flash is dead, linux wide. use chrome browser perhaps?
<bloop> I am using chromium browser on ubuntu
<VSppl> bloop: you dont flash for netflix
<OerHeks> chromium <> chrome
<bloop> when i go to it it redirects to help page
<bloop> because it does not detect flash or silverlight
<VSppl> you need chrome
<VSppl> not chromium
<bloop> there is no " chrome" in the ubuntu provided packages
<bloop> in the software center
<OerHeks> google does not allow us to put it in the repos, get the de b from the site
<VSppl> or dont use netflix
<OerHeks> c/de b/ deb
<bloop> ok
<Oldcpv3> They should make a "Developer" version of ubuntu
<Oldcpv3> so us developers can actually make stuff without any passwords since they are just closed down developer enviroments
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, get the mini iso, build up
<VSppl> but then you programs would break under normal usage
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, that lets you develop your OS
<OerHeks> real devs dont want that
<Oldcpv3> I don't want to make a OS
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, what did you want exactly, tell the exact requirements
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, gui or cli
<Oldcpv3> cli.
<bazhang> get ubuntu-server Oldcpv3
<Oldcpv3> I'm using exactly that
<Oldcpv3> good ol 14.04
<bazhang> that's as developer-ish you'll get without getting the mini
<Oldcpv3> the mini? i'm not sure about that
<Oldcpv3> well, guess that'll cut it
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, then investigate
<bazhang> !mini | Oldcpv3
<ubottu> Oldcpv3: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bloop> it says amd64 id the wrong architecture
<bloop> is the&
<bloop> and there is no other deb available from google for chrome
<Oldcpv3> I can't solve the problem in my current os?
<Oldcpv3> It's just a access problem
<dn1987p> isnt that a mysql issue you got there?
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, what problem is that
<OerHeks> bloop, correct, 32 bit is dropperd
<Oldcpv3> Error: Error: ER_ACCESS_DENIED_ERROR: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<OerHeks> so i guess no netflix for you
<Oldcpv3> I've ran my start.sh that is
<Oldcpv3> node game.js 3700 &
<Oldcpv3> node game.js 3701 &
<Oldcpv3> node game.js 3702 &
<Oldcpv3> node game.js 3703 &
<bazhang> Oldcpv3, pastebin
<Oldcpv3> Sorry =x
<bloop> i just want pepperflash back
<OerHeks> Oldcpv3, don't paste so many lines, use a pastebin
<Oldcpv3> Alright
<OerHeks> Oldcpv3, you broke your server with your no-root-password actions
<elisa871> id I have three tabs open from a remote machine, how can I see the activities run on the other two tabs from the third tab? $ps only shows the running processes on the current tab
<Oldcpv3> Thanks a lot Oer, I'll be more careful next time
<Eric______> what i do next?
<OerHeks> Eric______, after burning dvd?
<Eric______> do i install Download the Rufus USB installer or windows 7 usb tool?
<dn1987p> cant you use the debian-sys-maint to reset root pw?
<OerHeks> Eric______, rufus should do fine, not sure about the other option
<Eric______> i download rufus now?
<OerHeks> only if you want to create a bootalble usb
<Eric______> i has usb flash on me
<Apachez> any of you who have seen a workaround to make tftpservers in linux to use udp69 as srcport when they reply to the client?
<Eric______> hey
<Eric______> OerHeks i has usb flash on me
<OerHeks> Eric______, well, try it?
<sudi> jeevan ke safar mein rahi milte hain bichad jane ko
<Eric______> on rufus right?
<OerHeks> our wiki suggest to use rufus, so i have no idea if your tool works the same.
 * OerHeks has no clue what usb flash is
<Eric______> Rufus 2.12 (928 KB) Rufus 2.12 Portable (928 KB) Other versions which one i click?
<Countess_Bathory> use none portable, I think it just self executes ;)
<OerHeks> oh, portable should work too, https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<moldo> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> moldo: welcome
<Eric______> its downloading iso
<moldo> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> moldo: how can we help you?
<Gallant> Hola
<Eric______> hey i has ubuntu iso in my usb flash then what i do next?
<OerHeks> Eric______, boot it from cold start
<Eric______> what that cold start?
<OerHeks> well, you don't have to wait for your pc to cool down, just turn it off and on again, make sure you set boot to usb
<Eric______> f2?
<OerHeks> that depends, per brand/machine
<Eric______> UFEI?
<OerHeks> uefi, make sure fastboot is turned off
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Eric______> hold oeheks
<KalEl_> Is it safe to backup all of the home directory and restore in new Ubuntu installation?
<KalEl_> When changing systems?
<Eric______> i cant find fastboot in
<Eric______> power settings
<OerHeks> fastboot is a windows option, afaik
<Eric______> windows option where
<leadzero> Good day, I've installed Grafana but the service does not start on boot. When I query the status with systemctl it lists the service as "masked." Try as I might (using unmask) it still stays masked. This is on 16.04.
<OerHeks> Eric______, dunno, i have no windows here...
<OerHeks> without fastboot turned off, you allways boot into windows
<Eric______> oh i found is choose what the power buttons do
<Eric______> fastboot turned off
<Eric______> then what i do ext
<OerHeks> now boot from usb
<Eric______> oeherks do i gets dual windows 10 and ubuntu on 1 laptop right
<OerHeks> Eric______, it is an option yes
<Eric______> ok thanks brb
<u0_a60_> exit
<u0_a60_> exit
<u0_a60_> quit
<Eric_____> Hi
<Eric_____> Im back oeheks
<Eric_____> Oeheks ?
<qwebirc705985> Hey I need some help on a direct Ubuntu fork, hopefully you guys can help me. I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE 16.04 PPC onto a Powerbook g4 but every time I get the USB to boot, the desktop will only be visible for a couple of seconds before the diplay goes black
<qwebirc705985> Any ideas?
<dongforce> hi niggers
<Eric_____> Oeheks ?
<qwebirc705985> Hey I need some help on a direct Ubuntu fork, hopefully you guys can help me. I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE 16.04 PPC onto a Powerbook g4 but every time I get the USB to boot, the desktop will only be visible for a couple of seconds before the diplay goes black. Any ideas?
<Eric_____> Help me
<qwebirc705985> @Eric. I think the room is just full of mute lurkers
<Eric_____> I see screen saying try Ubuntu without installing
<Cust0sLimen> what creates /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi ?
<Eric_____> Install Ubuntu
<Eric_____> How
<qwebirc705985> Sometimes I get lucky & get someone who can help, but most of the time it's just waiting & disappointment because these rooms are full of lurkers whom never respond
<qwebirc705985> @Eric are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<Eric_____> I has Ubuntu iso in my usb flash already
<Eric_____> Yup
<qwebirc705985> ok are you able to boot from the flash drive?
<Eric_____> Yup
<qwebirc705985> ok so you have the live version running on your system. Do you see the icon to install it?
<Eric_____> It has 4 options is try Ubuntu without installing
<Eric_____> Install Ubuntu
<qwebirc705985> ok to install it, you can either click Install Ubuntu which will take you straight to the installer, or try Ubuntu without installing & it will give you the option of installing while also running a live version of ubuntu
<Eric_____> OEm instal (for manufacturers)
<qwebirc705985> To the rest of the chat: You see that? I came here for help myself & I'm helping this guy. Thats what the rest of you should be doing too instead of mutely staring & drooking at your screens
<Eric_____> I want dual windows 10 and Ubuntu on one laptop
<qwebirc705985> right, question, what is the partitioning of your HDD?
<Eric_____> I has 2 hdd drives
<qwebirc705985> Like is windows already installed on the whole HDD, or do you already have it partitioned off?
<Eric_____> I already created new partition
<Eric_____> I has windows 10 installed
<qwebirc705985> Ok, so as long as you have the partitioned space, Just start the installer & when it gives you the install options, choose "something else" from there you will be able to install Ubuntu on the free space
<Eric_____> Ido i click 'nstall Ubuntu"?
<qwebirc705985> yeah do that
<Eric_____> Its installing
<Eric_____> Do i wait for how long?
<qwebirc705985> ok. As long as you selected "something else" & specified the free space to install it to, your Windows partition should be fine
<qwebirc705985> It will tell you. I can't really answer that as it depends largely on your system. But it will tell you it's copying the files with a progress bar & then installing the system with it's own progress bar
<Eric_____> It still loading on my screen
<qwebirc705985> ok give it some time
<Eric_____> Like 20 to 50 mins?
<qwebirc705985> Again, I don't know. It depends on your system. If you're doing a USB install, Maybe 20 min
<qwebirc705985> I mean what does the progress bar say?
<Eric_____> It just dots loading on my screen
<qwebirc705985> hmmmm So is that what you have gotten after clicking "Install Ubuntu" from the initial prompt screen?
<Eric_____> Yup i did
<qwebirc705985> Ok so if the installer doesn't start within the next 2 to 5 minutes, restart the computer & select try without installing & launch the isntaller from there
<n-iCe> is actually Ubuntu more updated than Debian?
<qwebirc705985> meanwhile, Imma find a different PPC compatible distro to work with because apparently the Ubuntu support community is absolute trash. I tried reaching out for help here & in the Ubuntu MATE channels & have gotten squat
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: what's your problem?
<qwebirc705985> Hey I need some help on a direct Ubuntu fork, hopefully you guys can help me. I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE 16.04 PPC onto a Powerbook g4 but every time I get the USB to boot, the desktop will only be visible for a couple of seconds before the diplay goes black
<Eric_____> I clicked try Ubuntu without installing
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: and have you tried installing? or did you click try without install?
<n-iCe> Eric_____: is you qwebirc705985 ?
<Eric_____> Yup i did
<n-iCe> and
<qwebirc705985> No, Eric is a different user, he's just trying to figure out how to install it to a conventional PC
<KalEl> Hi what's a good irc for xubuntu?
<wedgie> qwebirc705985: have you tried the forums? Seems like a fairly niche problem so some patience is likely going to be required in waiting for an answer
<KalEl> irssi?
<n-iCe> ok qwebirc705985 so, have you tried installing it?
<n-iCe> KalEl: xchat, irssi
<qwebirc705985> For some reason Freenode didn't bother logging my correct name when I logged in
<n-iCe> Eric_____: what's the proble
<KalEl> Thanks
<Eric_____> It just dots loading
<n-iCe> Eric_____: 64bits?
<Eric_____> Yup
<OERIAS> Can someone help me with an issue with Chrome on Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> Eric_____: cd, usb?
<n-iCe> OERIAS: ask
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: so? what did you click at boot?
<Eric_____> Usb
<qwebirc705985> So MY problem is I can get the powerbook G4 to boot from the USB drive, but as soon as it does, I can only see the display for about 2 seconds before the display goes dark
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: is any tty available?
<n-iCe> current xorg/mesa no longer supports the ati/nvidia cards of the old powerpc powerbooks/ibooks/macs
<le-bro> Hi
<n-iCe> le-bro: hi
<le-bro> Im unable to update Firefox in Ubuntu and Adobe Flash??
<le-bro> Any pointers??
<n-iCe> le-bro: why not
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: did you use the powerpc ubuntu version, right?
<le-bro> Ye
<le-bro> yes
<n-iCe> le-bro: yes what
<qwebirc705985> Ok so what I did is I plugged the USB in the left port on the poserbook, on startup held opt+cmd+o+f, then at the prompt typed "boot usb1/disk@1:,\\yaboot" & then hit return at the yaboot prompt & yes it is the power pc image
<le-bro> im using the powe pc
<qwebirc705985> I mean when I click on the track pad or press space bar, I can see the desktop for a brief second, but then the display goes dark again. It's Ubuntu MATE PPC I'm using
<n-iCe> le-bro: apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: have you tried Ubuntu ?
<le-bro> thanks
<Eric_____> Its still dots loading
<sarwer3> Is anyone a guru with fglrx driver for 4000 series of AMD cards? I'm trying real hard to get fglrx to work with 12.04.4 but I keep booting into low graphics mode.
<n-iCe> Eric_____: you did not answer
<qwebirc705985> @n-iCe Vanilla ubuntu? No, not yet. I'm not too keen on Untiy which was why I was wanting to try Mate
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: I would try ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, see if works, and grab xorg
<n-iCe> see what changes
<Eric_____> Eric u talking to me?
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: is there a way in ubuntu mate, you can reach the additoinal drivers menu, see if there is any graphic drive available?
<qwebirc705985> Is there a PPC iso for xubuntu or LXLE on the Lubuntu end?
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: " IF its an HD 2x/3x/4x then you are out of luck as AMD announced <last> summer that it is relegating these chipsets to legacy status and will not be developing new drivers for them. Existing restricted drivers from AMD won't work either, because they require X-server v1.12 and Ubuntu 12.10 uses X-server v1.13. " .
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: which iso version are you using
<qwebirc705985> @n-iCe sadly no, I can't keep the display on long enough to
<Eric_____> Me?
<sarwer3> @Bashing-om I've read all that, thats why I downloaded 12.04
<qwebirc705985> @n-iCe Ubuntu MATE 16.04 PPC
<n-iCe> qwebirc705985: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: K; and what returms ' X -version ' ?
<Bashing-om> returns*
<qwebirc705985> @n-iCe yeah. My thinking is I'm gonna have to try a different distro. Might even have to resort to Mint PPC 11. ugh
<Eric_____> qwebirc705985 its still dots loading on my screen
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: And to make it worse . next month 12.04 goes End_Of_life ,
<qwebirc705985> Imma try xubuntu, Lubuntu & Gentoo first
<sarwer3> Bashim-om I can't even get a TTY login, not booted into ubuntu right now
<qwebirc705985> @Eric So even when you select try without installing it just gives you dots?
<Eric_____> Yup
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: at the log in screen, does ctl+alt+F1 bring up a console interface ?
<sarwer3> Bashim-om it tries to but the display is all corrupted
<sarwer3> No the card is not broken
<qwebirc705985> @Eric, maybe something is wrong with the media or the hardware. Not sure, but I wouldn't be able to figure it out without getting hands on wit ththe device
<Eric_____> I see
<sarwer3> brb
<qwebirc705985> @Eric try burning a live DVD from Ubuntu's download page
<markmt> Hi there, using Cinnamon on 16.04 with dual monitors.
<markmt> The panel suddenly shows up on the second monitor instead of the first (primary) monitor
<markmt> and all windows open on that side now too
<markmt> any suggestions on debugging / tweaking?
<qwebirc705985> try resetting the orientation of the displays
<qwebirc705985> or swap which cable plugs into which monitor
<markmt> ah, laptop so only one cable
<markmt> orientation is an interesting suggestions though... any theory as to why that would help?
<markmt> yeah, orientation had no effect.
<md_5> Just me, or has the firefox scrollbars on unity massively shrunk between 51 and 52
<sarwer3> Bashing-om I booted into recovery mode, this is what X -version reports, 1.14.5
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: " require X-server v1.12 " . No workie with 1.14.5 . Yukkie .
<ems36> after reading wiki and knowing that UBUNTU was used are Unbutn users at risk.
<sarwer3> Bashing-om, so which version of 12.04 has 1.12 X ?
<sarwer3> I download 12.04.4 @Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: 12.04.1 .
<sarwer3> Oke
<sarwer3> Time to install Ubuntu for the millionth time *deadface*
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: I found the .1 here : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ .
<sarwer3> Bashing-om read the file name of the iso on that page :O
<Bashing-om> dabba: 64 bit : ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso2012-08-23 17:13 694M .
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: ^^ Sorry dabba not paying attention to tab /
<RNeville> Hello everyone, can get Ubuntu Software gui to work. I want to install VLC - double click Ubuntu Software and nothing happens
<RNeville> running Ubuntu 16.04
<mrargon> Can someone help me with some networking issues on server 16.10?
<RNeville> can't/can**
<mrargon> Im sorry?
<toothe> I am trying to install the kernel source, using apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<toothe> I am getting this error: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<mrargon> I am trying to setup a static IP on a ubuntu VPS hosted with virtualbox I have used many guides and everytime there is no network connection on reboot any info?
<sarwer3> mrargon can you ping any IPs?
<mrargon> No I cannot
<lotuspsychje> mrargon: perhaps try ##networking
<mrargon> What do you mean?
<vimal2012> Whenever I start google-chrome, a dialog box pops up. "an application wants to create a new keyring called 'default keyring'".  Unless I close the dialog box I can not use either google-chrome or any other programs in ubuntu.  How to get rid of this? I tried uninstalling seahorse.  Doesn't work. What package should I uninstall?
<newbie|2> what is the fastest virtual machine in ubuntu for 3d gaming on different os?
<vimal2012> toothe, Just put some source URIs in your '/etc/apt/sources.list' file.  That's all.
<toothe> Got it!
<toothe> Thanks!
<mrargon> Any one know how to setup a static IP on server
<mrargon> running in a virtualbox Virtual Machine
<mystified> Hi need help setting up an ethernet printer broke my usb port & no wifi. it's an old  hp lasetjet 1320
<mystified> unable to locate its port address.
<mystified> cups installed.
<mystified> just don't no what to do.
<mystified> I'm not a techie
<sarwer3> Bashing-om is there a way to skip Xserver while doing apt-get upgrade
<mystified> it's on eth0
<fozu> vimal2012: you have autologin enabled, turn it off in System Settings -> User Accounts
<fozu> or search for a workaround in google
<lotuspsychje> mystified: did you install hplip-data?
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: Unless you opt in for HWE you will remian with the 1.12 version x-server .
<mystified> yes
<sarwer3> Bashing-om OK, the version is 1.11.3 btw
<sarwer3> So I won't upgrade past 1.12?
<mystified> thx Lotus
<lotuspsychje> mystified: did it work?
<mystified> it was already installed
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: K; then "Additional drivers" should now offer FGLRX .
<mystified> first i think in need to identify it's ip address
<mystified> it's not showing up anywhere
<Bashing-om> !HWE | sarwer3
<ubottu> sarwer3: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: ^^ Of course, you do not want to go there .
<lotuspsychje> mystified: did you try a reboot yet?
<mystified> no will do brb..Again Thxs
<sarwer3> Bashing-om, its....its working 0_0
<sarwer3> Bashing-om thanks for the help, are you sure if I apt-get upgrade that xorg will still work
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: :) -- But it is DOA next month !
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: Yeah ,,, will still be good after upgrades .
<sarwer3> Bashing-om as long as the fglrx still works I don't care about losing support
<sarwer3> Its an old distro anyway
<DRESSY> St. Valentine’s Vendetta: My 10 Year Battle With Canada’s Jewish Lobby By Arthur Topham (( http://www.radicalpress.com/?p=10800 ))
<Eric_____> Hey
<Eric_____> Brb
<mystified> lotus are you able to help
<jpugarte1> hello everyone, I hae a few questions regarding creating partitions in linux for installing alongside Windows? Is there anyone here with a little time to help me out?
<mystified> best bet is youtube vieo tutorial dual boot windows /ubuntu.
<jpugarte1> I hae only installed ubuntu using the option "install alongside windows", but now I found a guide taylored to my specific laptop, suggesting to install using the "do something else" option. The problem is it doesn't proide enough details for a noob like me when it comes to creating the different partitions (boot, swap, , home)
<mystified> very easy
<mystified> jpug. Is the whole drive partioned ntfs
<mystified> if so you need to resize ( make the ntfs smaller) the
<jpugarte1> it is one 512gb drive. In windows I shrank the partitions, so now I have 150gb of free space that I can use to create the partitions in ubuntu while installing
<mystified> then make a ext4 partition, as well as small linux-swap partition
<mystified> how much  ram do you have
<jpugarte1> what should be the filesystem for the boot partition? EFI or ext4?
<jpugarte1> 16gb ram
<mystified> is you lappy a bios/efi
<lotuspsychje> mystified: printer not found still?
<mystified> @ lotus no
<jpugarte1> it is very new, I think EFI?
<lotuspsychje> mystified: is it attached usb?
<mystified> Jpug watch a video first.
<mystified> it will make more sense.
<jpugarte1> mystified: ok, thanks
<jpugarte1> will come back if I have more questions later, thank you
<mystified> jpug https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGdrQxA0E6g
<mystified> no usb port broken
<lotuspsychje> !cups | mystified
<ubottu> mystified: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<mystified> cups installed
<vimal2012> fozu, Thank you, disabled autologin, restarted the computer, the annoying popup window has gone.
<mystified> just changed network cable
<mystified> it's now seen on eth0
<Eric_____> Im back
<tatertots> mystified: describe what devices are attached to each end of the ethernet cable
<Eric_____> I got Ubuntu worked
<tatertots> mystified: did you connect a printer via a ethernet cable to a PC's network adapter?...you did didn't you?
<Eric_____> What i do next to have dual windows 10 and Ubuntu on one laptop?
<ghostal> currently upgrading from trusty to xenial. update wants to add the line "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}"; to Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {} in the apt configuration. my existing config only allows the "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security" suffix as an allowed origin. what does this change mean?
<mystified> I used a different network cable from yellow to gray
<latino30> does ubuntu not have any transparent proxy programs that route all programs to tor?
<latino30> i wonder if network manager could be configured to use tor
<latino30> ?
<mystified> at cups local host
<ghostal> (apparently i've made modified this config, but i don't rememeber doing so)
<mystified> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:25:22:65:e5:eb    192.168.0.5
<mystified> eth0 to ethernet of printer  hp 1320 laserjet .. I also have the option of directly connecting netgear adsl modem
<Eric_____> What i do next to have dual windows 10 and Ubuntu on one laptop?
<israphial>  258 seconds)
<israphial> * TikityTik has quit (Read error:
<Eric_____> I has Ubuntu on my screen
<israphial> oops.
<israphial> Running Ubuntu 16.04 (Unity). Is there a way to make my status bar or whatever the bar is at the top completely transparent? I've used Unity Tweak tool to make it mostly transparent but it's still dark and I'd like it if it that darkness wasn't there. I don't want to see the bar, just the icons in it like my battery, the time, power button, etc
<Eric_____> Help me?
<mystified> eric: have you installed it or just started the installer
<Eric_____> Started installer
<mystified> now follow the guide of the installer
<mystified> have you viewed this yet
<mystified> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGdrQxA0E6g
<Guy1524> israphial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/512777/unity-top-bar-100-transparent
<Eric_____> Checked download updates while installing Ubuntu tight?
<Guy1524> basically, go into ccsm, unity, general, panel opacity set to 0
<israphial> :O Thank you so much! I wasn't sure what to search because I had no idea what that thing was called and none of my results were turning up with anything.
<israphial> You're the first person that's ever answered me in this channel Guy1524 , again thank you so much.
<Guy1524> israphial: no problem
<ghostal> the docs for unattended upgrades refer to "${distro_id} stable" but not "${distro_id} ${distro_codename}"
<israphial> People in #linux tried to rip my head off when I asked for some reason
<israphial> Like, sorry for being a noob... Lol.
<Guy1524> israphial: idk why, but i don't think many of them like unity
<Guy1524> its fine
<Guy1524> thats what ircs are 4
<Eric_____> Checked install third party software for graphics and wifi hardware flash mp3 and other media right?
<israphial> Yeah when I went there for basic help (I dove into Ubuntu basically blind) they all kind of chastized me for using Ubuntu instead of a different distro, although unity seems to have the most support out of basically any distro period.
<israphial> And with me being a complete beginner level user, I didn't want to use a more complicated distro like what a lot of them use
<Guy1524> ya, imo, if you need to get work done, you use ubuntu
<Guy1524> if you want to have fun tinkering and breaking and fixing things
<Guy1524> use the complicated distros
<israphial> Im more looking to get a bit of everything done. I want to tinker and break stuff and fix it but I also want to be able to browse the internet, play videos and music, use Libreoffice for college stuff, etc
<israphial> Maybe Ubuntu stock wasn't the BEST distro for me to choose but... it's the one I downloaded.
<Eric_____> Mystfied?
<Eric_____> Oops Mystified u there?
<israphial> choosedistro or whatever that website is wanted me to download Ubuntu GNOME and lots of people like that one on #linux, but I don't have the bandwidth to download the big ISO for it right now.
<Guy1524> israphial:
<Guy1524> whoops
<Guy1524> accidentally clicked enter
<Eric_____> Mystfied ?
<Guy1524> israphial: Gnome changes a lot of the conventions of how a desktop should work, and it can be cool, but I found myself resorting to ALT+TAB more often than not, so there was really no need imo for its activities feature
<israphial> Huh, that compizconfig suggestion actually didn't fix my problem. Opacity is already set for 0 for the panel but it's still dark.
<Eric_____> Mystified
<israphial> Guy1524: What do you use right now? Which distro?
<Guy1524> Ubuntu stock 16.04.2
<israphial> Eric_____, tagging him over and over again won't help lol.
<Eric_____> Lol
<israphial> Guy1524: oh! Do you use i3? I got suckered into downloading it yesterday and it was... scary. Lol.
<Guy1524> if you want, you could possibly patch gnome-panel
<chu> Eric_____: He actually quit the channel at 15:45
<sarwer3> Bashing-om you still here?
<Eric_____> Damn i go pour cold water on Mystfied
<Guy1524> no, i don't, i've heard if you know how to use it it can be really useful
<Bashing-om> israphial: Given your criteria ; you dual boot ;buntu's . One for work and one for learning on .
<Guy1524> but im content w/ what I ahve
<Guy1524> *have
<Eric_____> Help me with Ubuntu screen
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: Yeah ... I be here .
<israphial> Yeah it looks super useful. But also hella confusing and I don't think I'm prepared for it yet; I'm still learning how to use the CLI effectively.
<israphial> Bashing-om, thank you for the suggestion but I'd rather not set up a triple boot on my hard drive at the moment. I currently have a windows partition for gaming that I don't want to lose.
<israphial> Bashing-om, but I may end up doing that anyway at some point.
<sarwer3> Bashing-om after apt-get upgrading the system only boots to TTY console, X server is still the correct version and when typing startx I only get a black screen
<Bashing-om> israphial: Is bit one solution . I began that in my erly days . I was/am prone to pushing and breaking ! .. nice to have a fall back !
<israphial> Right! Agreed. I'm not good with Linux yet so I do want to hold on to that windows partition for now. But like I said, maybe I will end up triple booting or something
<Eric_____> Do i check download updates while installing Ubuntu right
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: startx is not the correct command ( only has limited applications, and unity is not one of them ) . try sudo service lightdm start .
<Eric_____> Do i check install third party software for graphics and wifi hardware flash mp3 and other media right?
<Eric_____> -_-
<Eric_____> Anyone
<mystified> yes
<israphial> I'm sure someone will answer you when they see it if they know the answer
<mystified> what gpu do you have
<Eric_____> Do i check 2
<mystified> I'm not running ubuntu at this moment
<Guy1524> israphial: i think im getting closer to solving your problem
<mystified> what are the options
<Eric_____> Do i check download updates while installing Ubuntu right
<mystified> yes, but
<Eric_____> Do i check install third party software for graphics and wifi hardware flash mp3 and other media right
<mystified> it will take a lot longer to install.
<israphial> Guy1524: My transparency problem? I'm also digging for the answer... :/
<mystified> what version are you installing
<Eric_____> Both checked?
<Guy1524> the answer lies in modifying the theme
<Eric_____> Im on Ubuntu
<mystified> it may  be aroung a gig of downloads
<Guy1524> the file you need to modify is: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/gnome-panel.css
<Guy1524> im experimenting w/ it atm
<mystified> is it 16.04 16.10 or beta
<sarwer3> Bashing-om didn't work it says, starting lightdm service [OK], starting save kernel messages [OK], starting deferred execution schedulerrorocessing daemon [OK]. Now the system appears to have hung I can't Ctrl+alt+F1 Or anything
<israphial> Oh, really? Alright. My current theme is Arc-dark.
<israphial> Alright, I need to afk for around 2 minutes Guy1524 , I'll be right back, It may be easier to PM me?
<Guy1524> k
<mystified> Eric:
<mystified> Eric_____:
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: K; what have you done to get into this situation ? From the boot menu can you boot up in recovery ?
<sarwer3> Bashing-om this all started after I apt-get upgraded then rebooted
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: And what driver did you install for the graphics ? Recon it broke in the upgrade ?
<sarwer3> Bashing-om, I installed the one from the and website which worked fine until I upgraded
<sarwer3> The AMD* website
<sarwer3> I'm in recovery now Bashing-om
<larryWosen> Over in #israel we've had a holohoax spammer, and I've seen it in some other channels as well.
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: Yepper . and it broke ! .. why we have a repo so that does not happen . Purge and re-install a driver .
<Guy1524> israphial: I have found the solution: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/transparent-panel-titlebar-ubuntu-unity/
<israphial> back Guy1524
<Guy1524> cool
<Guy1524> i just figured it out
<israphial> OK I'll try that.
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: The deal with the AMD driver is that it is built against the currenly installed kernel . update the kernel and the driver no longer works .
<KOF2000-DEAD> When I started my PC ethernet is not working if I restart him then he does it again. And this happens every day
<KOF2000-DEAD> any help pleas. Did dident happend when i wash runing windows 10
<sarwer3> Bashing-om I see, think I know what to do now
<KOF2000-DEAD> It works when i restart my pc
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: As a confirmation , bet ya can boot that older kernel just fine to a GUI .
<KOF2000-DEAD> ??
<KOF2000-DEAD> Sombody can help me pleas
<toothe> what's wrong?
<toothe> oh...not sure about that.
<sarwer3> Bashing-om fixed it with amdconfig --uninstall
<toothe> I would search the hardware and see if its a firmware issue or the like.
<KOF2000-DEAD> hey
<Guy1524> KOF2000-DEAD: machines are neuter, not masculine, sorry :P  also, what ethernet adapter do you have?  If you don't know can you send us the output of this command? lspci | grep Ethernet
<KOF2000-DEAD> my lan dont work when i start my pc when i restart it starts to work
<OerHeks> KOF2000-DEAD, when this happens, did you run windows 10 before booting ubuntu?
<KOF2000-DEAD> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<KOF2000-DEAD> Guy1524: DOne
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: K; now ya running on the open source driver .
<sarwer3> Bashing-om of course
<Guy1524> KOF2000-DEAD: hmm, so you don't appear to have some obscure ethernet adapter, thats not the problem
<Guy1524> thats really strange
<OerHeks> KOF2000-DEAD, i think a windows 10 issue, fastboot does funny things with usb and networking.
<KOF2000-DEAD> dude no windows any more
<KOF2000-DEAD> just runing ubuntu
<sarwer3> Bashing-om I reinstalled the amd driver how do I confirm its running?
<KOF2000-DEAD> cant connect wehn start pc have to restart then ethernet is working
<Guy1524> does it fix when you use sudo service networking restart
<OerHeks> few days ago you claimed this does not happen on windows 10..
<Guy1524> or sudo service network-manager restart
<Guy1524> this isn't a permanent fix btw
<Guy1524> it'll just restart networking to see if that temporarily fixes it
<KOF2000-DEAD> i have donwload the driver for kernel 4.7
<Guy1524> i don't think any ubuntu versions use kernel 4.7
<KOF2000-DEAD> the driver for network latest is 4.7
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: ' sudo lshw -C display ' look in the configuration line .
<OerHeks> Guy1524 +1
<Guy1524> 16.04 started w/ 4.4 and is now 4.8 w/ HWE and 16.10 has always been 4.8
<KOF2000-DEAD> but network
<KOF2000-DEAD> driver
<KOF2000-DEAD> realtek latest is 4.7
<sarwer3> Bashing-om oh perfect, thanks again.
<KOF2000-DEAD> before i dident have 4.7 driver installed same problem
<Guy1524> have you previously tried installing weird drivers online?
<OerHeks> KOF2000-DEAD, upgrade your ubuntu properly. you will have kernel 4.8 without problems.
<Guy1524> does networking work on a fresh install or did you somehow cause the problem
<Bashing-om> sarwer3: We are here to help :)
<KOF2000-DEAD> before dident installed driver for ethernet same problem
<KOF2000-DEAD>  i have installed network driver 4.7 from realtek site still same problem
<Guy1524> if you still have a live usb, does/did it work on there?
<KOF2000-DEAD> i have installed ubuntu
<KOF2000-DEAD> no windows any more
<Guy1524> what version of ubuntu are you using
<OerHeks> KOF2000-DEAD, kernel 4.7 has bugs.. we are past that.
<KOF2000-DEAD> dude i run 4.8
<KOF2000-DEAD> but the network driver is for 4.7
<KOF2000-DEAD> check the fucking site of realtek
<KOF2000-DEAD> are you noob or what
<OerHeks> "dude" ... oke, i leave you to Guy1524
<Guy1524> well, you shouldn't need to install a driver from realtek
<Guy1524> im no expert on the subject
<Guy1524> just trying to diagnose the root of the problem
<KOF2000-DEAD> before same problem
<KOF2000-DEAD> after installed driver still same problem
<KOF2000-DEAD> have to restart my pc then ethernet works
<KOF2000-DEAD> wired
<Guy1524> can you give us the output of ifconfig when it isn't working i guess
<Guy1524> if you have an weird windows features like secure boot and/or fastboot, you should try turning those off
<Guy1524> (in your bios)
<KOF2000-DEAD> they are disabeld
<Guy1524> k
<Guy1524> does internet work in recovery mode from a cold boot
<KOF2000-DEAD> i dont know
<KOF2000-DEAD> there is a problem some where
<Guy1524> ok, are there any errors in dmesg
<KOF2000-DEAD> what is dmesg
<Guy1524> (relating to ethernet)
<Guy1524> oh its a shortcut command that prints out useful information about the system starting from boot
<Guy1524> just type it into your terminal and browse through it to see if anything is obviously wrong
<Guy1524> for example, I have this in my dmesg: [    0.845525] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<Guy1524> you may have something different around that area for yours
<Guy1524> try this command to narrow it down to ethernet: dmesg | grep Ethernet
<KOF2000-DEAD> 0.875866] r8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver 8.044.02-NAPI loaded
<Guy1524> ok, so your driver is loading fine
<Guy1524> does your internet work atm
<KOF2000-DEAD> yes it works
<KOF2000-DEAD> but when i start pc it dont work have to restart
<KOF2000-DEAD>  then it works
<Guy1524> can you by any chance enter this in a boot where it doesn't work
<KOF2000-DEAD> i wil save it
<Guy1524> so cold boot your pc and see if this is the same
<Guy1524> its hard to diagnose a problem on a run that doesn't have the problem
<KOF2000-DEAD> if the problem wash here i would be online dude
<KOF2000-DEAD> i only have wired
<Guy1524> oh your not on a seperate computer like a laptop
<KOF2000-DEAD> no
<Guy1524> ok
<Guy1524> well, that would be pretty useful, ill still be here if you cold boot, copy your dmesg output into a file
<Guy1524> and upload it once you're back
<KOF2000-DEAD> ok
<KOF2000-DEAD> let me test it
<Guy1524> just remember to ping me if it takes a while
<KOF2000-DEAD> ok
<anshul_> hey all
<anshul_> what is irc
<guess|4480> hi
<Bashing-om> anshul_: (I)nternet (R)elay (C)hat -- where many talk to many .
<guess|4480> please i need help
<Guy1524> guess|4480: ask your question, and people will help
<guess|4480> im trying to install distro, it ask me if i want to Encrypt new installation for security or "something else",  if i pick something else and not encrypt the hdd, can i encrypt it later?
<Guy1524> guess|4480: a quick google search gets me this: https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<guess|4480> anybody know?
<OerHeks> guess|4480, no. you would have to sart again, for full or just your home folder encryption.
<KOF2000-DEAD> Guy1524: Hey cant do it
<guess|4480> id like FULL, because encrypting the home folder means im still susceptible to attack right?
<Guy1524> KOF2000-DEAD: hey, can't do what?
<KOF2000-DEAD> next time but there is someone with the same problem at 27 febuary
<KOF2000-DEAD> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/keine-wlan-verbindung-moeglich-nur-lan/
<KOF2000-DEAD> you can translate to english
<KOF2000-DEAD> i googled the driver name of me i found sombody with the same problem
<OerHeks> guess|4480, encryption makes solving problems harder. if you are not experienced, don't.
<Guy1524> guess|4480: you are always susceptible to attack
<guess|4480> can people still put virus or malware on my distro if i only encrypt home folder?
<Guy1524> when you are booted up, you are no less vulnerable to attack
<OerHeks> KOF2000-DEAD, he uses 4.4.0-64, not the same kernel.
<KOF2000-DEAD> but same problem dude
<guess|4480> can people still put virus or malware on my distro if i only encrypt home folder? VERSUS encrypting the whole drive
<KOF2000-DEAD> same network adapter
<Guy1524> guess|4480: yes, that is technically possible
<davido_> encrypting doesn't prevent viruses.
<Guy1524> if they have access to your hard drive
<Guy1524> only thing encryption changes on your hard drive is how hard it is to access the data
<OerHeks> guess|4480, normally unlikely, when you don't install software from random pages, just use softwarecenter.
<Guy1524> KOF2000-DEAD: strange, why didn't you get the dmesg though?
<guess|4480> well what i meant is like when someone wants to access my hdd
<Guy1524> davido_: unless you are the target of the gov't or something, I wouldn't worry about malware on linux yet tbh
<KOF2000-DEAD> when shutdown pc and start
<KOF2000-DEAD>  networks work
<Guy1524> *guess|4480
<KOF2000-DEAD> it wil happen later the day if go to sleep and shutdown my pc
<Guy1524> my bad
<guess|4480> this is my dilemma, im trying to install new OS, but id like to encrypt the whole hdd. But it says I have to encrypt the swap or disable it, but i dont know how to do either one
<guess|4480> i dont think ill ever need swap i have plenty of ram
<Guy1524> ok, well when it happens, get a dmesg and use that to help people diagnose your problem
<KOF2000-DEAD> dude
<Guy1524> askubuntu may be a better place for this
<KOF2000-DEAD>  you know didient happen in windows 10
<Guy1524> yes, I know
<KOF2000-DEAD> before i wash runing windows 10
<Jordan_U> guess|4480: If you select the option for full disk encryption in Ubuntu's installer it will encrypt swap for you.
<Guy1524> but we can't a diagnose a problem which is not currently present on your system
<KOF2000-DEAD> the problem is
<KOF2000-DEAD>  thaht microsft are expert programmers
<KOF2000-DEAD>  and linux are rookies programmers
<Guy1524> ?
<Guy1524> dude, im sorry you are having trouble
<Guy1524> but this irc is for helping people out, not insulting people
<KOF2000-DEAD> who me
<Guy1524> i guess
<KOF2000-DEAD> but this is the way how to see the real deal
<Guy1524> im tired
<Guy1524> im getting off
<Guy1524> cya guys
<KOF2000-DEAD> thaht microsoft is way better in programming
<guess|4480> Jordan_U im using ubuntu 14.04 i think
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sunitknandi> hey guys
<sunitknandi> We're covering conf.KDE.2017 minute-by-minute: http://technofaq.org/posts/2017/03/conf-kde-in-2017-live-blog/
<guess|4480> Jordan_U im using ubuntu 14.04 i think, that options isn't available
<ytubuntu> Hello.
<OerHeks> :-)
<xxcryptoxx> Hi
<ytubuntu> I want to be a ubuntu package mirror.
<xxcryptoxx> What packages come with ubuntu 16.04 specifically any todo with media?
<ytubuntu> Pardon?
<OerHeks> xxcryptoxx, a few are described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<xxcryptoxx> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> ytubuntu, there is guide for that, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<ytubuntu> Or upload the package to official mirror
<xxcryptoxx> They should make the formats more globally preferred ie mp3 and mp4 instead of ogg
<Cubensis> how do the latest leaks on CIA hacking capabilities affect linux users?
<OerHeks> Cubensis, that is offtopic here
<Cubensis> how?
<xxcryptoxx> Cubensis: this channel is for OS support Cubensis
<Cubensis> how are the 2 not related?
<OerHeks> Cubensis, this is ubuntu support only, NO CIA HACK  DISCUSSION
<Cubensis> have you poured over those documents?
<OerHeks> oops caps
<Cubensis> jesus
<OerHeks> tru #ubuntu-discuss .. bit the channel is sleeping
<xxcryptoxx> Cubensis: this is basically for support on errors with installing etc
<Cubensis> what you guys are telling me is nothing short of censorship
<Cubensis> shame on you
<freesandman> ubuntu is not spying for cia rather amazon
<freesandman> wrong channel
<freesandman> s/rather/rather for/
<OerHeks> Cubensis, yes, with a good reason. please try an other channel, thanks.
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<year_zero_is_the> hello
<year_zero_is_the> is this chat available to answer help questions regarding my computer running ubuntu alongside windows 10 ?
<alkisg> For the ubuntu side of it, yes
<Cubensis> what other channel OerHeks
<year_zero_is_the> haha of course, windows 10 is shit anyways...
<year_zero_is_the> alkisig thank you...
<Cubensis> how does the linux community respond to the latest leaks by wikileaks
<OerHeks> Cubensis, choose one, and please stop.
<year_zero_is_the> my nick was supposed to say year zero is the anti hero
<OerHeks> year_zero_is_the, 16 char max
<alkisg> Cubensis: this line was written for you, suggesting the #ubuntu-offtopic channel: (08:31:21 πμ) ubottu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<year_zero_is_the> I see...dont get the wrong idea ;)
<Cubensis> uptight linux snob
<Cubensis> OerHeks,
<Cubensis> calm down
<Cubensis> clam down
<Cubensis> have a drink
<Cubensis> thanks
<year_zero_is_the> anyways I don't wanna fall of topic like cubensis, I'm running windows 10 and ubuntu or i should say was...I got hacked lost a bunch of BTC because somehow my ICQ was hacked....I won't go into any further detail regarding that but thats why i am here.
<year_zero_is_the> ok, that being said.
<year_zero_is_the> i reformatted my ASUS XU303UB laptop with a 512 GB SSD
<Ben64> is there a question somewhere in there
<year_zero_is_the> i'm getting there sorry
<year_zero_is_the> now I want to reinstall ubuntu but in windows 10 its only showing half of my SSD storage
<Ben64> doesn't matter what windows says
<year_zero_is_the> so I have to custom partition the 476 GB i believe I have left after windows and etc...just don't want to fuck things up
<year_zero_is_the> it shows 200GB when i boot into win 10, and when i boot live ubuntu its all one partition
<Ben64> boot into live and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<year_zero_is_the> sooo.... i'm like wtf , do i just resize it with the /boot part and i'm golden or....
<year_zero_is_the> you don't have to hold my hand i would just like some feedback
<OerHeks> ...
<Ben64> cool.
<year_zero_is_the> and is there any thing i should do before hard installing ubuntu to my CPU again
<year_zero_is_the> ok ok
<OerHeks> i lost interest, bbl
<year_zero_is_the> i will do that
<year_zero_is_the> thanks ben64
<year_zero_is_the> no worrys i know its a dumb ass question i guess i'm just spooked after what happened,
<year_zero_is_the> i can handle criticism
<year_zero_is_the> happened in ubuntu to, but I've never dual booted before, I imagine thats why this is the first time its happened i've always ran straight linux
<year_zero_is_the> super sketchy windows 10 is a fucking security nightmare
<Ben64> hey man, cool it with the language
<year_zero_is_the> oops
<year_zero_is_the> i'm sorry
<Ben64> and if you're not going to ask an actual ubuntu support question, maybe take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<year_zero_is_the> ok, you know what I don't know why I thought this was the right forum to post advisory question
<year_zero_is_the> sorry guys i don't wanna be that guy i'll go to off topic
<alkisg> You didn't post a question, you just mumble
<year_zero_is_the> yes, i'm just a lil frantic i suppose sorry for wasting you time
<Ben64> and when i tried to extract an issue out of it, you said you don't want to be hand held ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<year_zero_is_the> lol ugh my bad
<year_zero_is_the> ya i feel like a complete jerk, sorry ben64
<year_zero_is_the> take care everyone, thanks for everythin yall do for ubuntu its my go to linux operating system, I'm better off just backing up win 10 and installing full ubuntu and that shouldn't create any problems.
<Cubensis> hey
<Cubensis> dont apollogize to these linux snobs
<Cubensis> ask whatever you like
<Cubensis> they'd like to have you believe they're god or somethin but, they aint even close
<Cubensis> just snobs
<QIII> They would?
<Lupus> Hi!
<Cubensis> 'deed they would
<Lupus> Are you a real person?
<QIII> Ah.  It must be so, otherwise it would not fit your internal dialog.
<Lupus> Help me
<SDKD> hey guys need help for  ubuntu 16.04  desktop on thinkpad x201 # screen flickers while using terminal
<Bhootrk_> whois bhootrk_
<Lupus> Yes
<Lupus> I need help
<Lupus> Please, help me.
<Lupus> I want xchat to open my server at startup.
<Lupus> :|
<Lupus> da
<DEAD-KOF2000> how to remove network driver
<DEAD-KOF2000> that i have installed
<Ben64> obvious answer is undo what you did to install it
<DEAD-KOF2000> download it from realtek site\
<Ben64> well, check their documentation then
<nomic> how do I get extras/google/market_apk_expansion/downloader_library
<nomic> on ubuntu
<nomic> how do I get extras/google/market_apk_expansion
<nomic> why is mscorefonts installler always asking to install
<nomic> why that
<nomic> microsoft is like a disease
<nomic> i have no desire or interest in 'mscorefonts'
<baizon> nomic: because the server is broken
<nomic> its always broken
<nomic> is deliberate
<nomic> to cause problems for linux users
<nomic> because for some reason "mscorefonts" is requried (why)
<nomic> as if it is in any way shape or form, necessary -- the intention is to make linux users think it is
<Bashing-om> nomic: What version of chrome ? no more extensions in 57 : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355276 .
<nomic> forget that
<nomic> how do I install extras/google/market_apk_expansion/downloader_library
<nomic> on ubuntu
<baizon> nomic: download and install the newer package
<Cubensis> virus
<Cubensis> keylogger
<nomic> how do I install extras/google/market_apk_expansion/downloader_library
<zifix> hi
<zifix> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a 7 yr old asus
<zifix> but all installers I tried hang up just after the first screen
<zifix> I went all the way back to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/quantal-netboot/
<baizon> zifix: im using a 11 years old pc, so there shouldnt be a problem with that
<zifix> for the 16.x images it stops after evm: HMAC attrs: 0x1
<zifix> so I'm kinda looking for the right boot option to get it to work :)
<Ben64> zifix: did you try the 16.04 mini iso
<zifix> sure
<Ben64> sure or yes
<zifix> 16.10, 16.04, 14.04, ...
<zifix> all of them
<zifix> for the 14 one I don#t get a message after Loading init.rd
<zifix> google found https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2319539
<zifix> that thread never quite got resolved
<zifix> :(
<surveyor> Anyone have a favorite, recent article or two on Nvidia GPU passthrough? I'd like to run a Windows VM in Ubuntu MATE, using 2 nvidia cards (960 & 1080), & a VT-d capable mobo w/an i5 7600k.
<surveyor> asus z270-p mobo, fwiw
<kakji> i've install ubuntu touch on xperia z1 (honami). any body can u help me about NO SIMCARD. sorry for my bad english.
<sajjad> hi
<Ben64> !touch | kakji
<ubottu> kakji: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kakji> oh ok ok..  sorry
<sajjad> im new to ubuntu. where can i find some help for the terminal codes
<kakji> this is my 1st time use irc
<Ben64> sajjad: first you have to ask the question
<sajjad> i just asked
<Ben64> no you didn't
<sajjad> where can i find help for the terminal codes?
<sajjad> this is a question
<Ben64> what is the actual question
<ducasse> sajjad: codes? you mean commands?
<sajjad> yes
<sajjad> sorry im a noob
<ducasse> sajjad: 'man name-of-command'
<sajjad> thanks
<sajjad> another question. i have installed telegram but i cant make it run auto on startup every time i start my laptop i have to run it manually
<sajjad> is there a way to make it run by itself on startup? you know like windows
<Ben64> how did you install it
<sajjad> sudo apt-get install telegram
<sajjad> and downloaded it from telegram website for linux x64
<Ben64> not seeing that package anywhere
<Ben64> :|
<sajjad> look im a mess and confused ... its so hard
<storca> hello everybody, I've troubles configuring apache with php, complete report here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php7.0/+bug/1667771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667771 in php7.0 (Ubuntu) "Conflict between apache and php (libapache2-mod-php7.0 (7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)) dpkg --configure problem" [Undecided,In progress]
<Perk> Evenin! I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, and I'm having trouble with some linking... I'm tryign to start motioneye, and it's trying to link against some old versions of libav. I've done a force reinstall to try to get motioneye to pick up on the newer objects, but nothing seems to work. Any ideas on clearing these links out?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24156344/
<sajjad> so anybody
<sajjad> is there a way?
<Ben64> 3rd party packages arent supported here, sorry
<Perk> Ok, so pretty much on my own?
<sajjad> ok. thanks by the way
<Perk> I appreciate the quick feedback!
<Ben64> Perk: that was for sajjad, haven't looked at your thing yet
<Perk> In general, my thinking is, if a package you have installed has had dependencies upgraded, the package needs to be recompiled to pick up on the new libraries
<Perk> Ah ok
<sajjad> hi. i want to compile some visual basic codes.is there some kind of app?
<sliddis> hello is there a openvpn gui for ubuntu?
<mrdorianjames1> How do I know which chromebooks I can install Ubuntu on?
<TheNH813> Question, what is wrong with gcj? It keeps saying "IOUtils cannot be resolved" when I try to build a .java file.
<TheNH813> Isn't IOUtils a standard java library? Or do I need to install a package for that?
<ducasse> sliddis: there is a network manager plugin
<ducasse> mrdorianjames1: look up the specific model number online, i guess
<sliddis> ducasse: for ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ducasse> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome xenial
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.93-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 181 kB, installed size 1229 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ducasse> sliddis: ^^
<sliddis> ducasse: am I using component universe? or what does that mean
<ducasse> sliddis: that is the repo the package is in
<sliddis> ducasse: but i am using ubuntu, not gnome? there is a network-manager-openvpn package aswell
<ducasse> sliddis: if you're using regular ubuntu you are using a lot of gnome as well :) it just means that is the gui part, afaik
<TheNH813> Ah, nevermind. I forgot to include org.apache.commons.io
<TheNH813> Whoops, that's not GCJ's fault.
<craptalk> if i installed nginx-core package and surely the package itself will install it dependencies, but if i remove the package, would the dependencies being removed as well? otherwise it will cause my storage to be wasted?
<craptalk> should it be manually done or automatically?
<Lupus> pus
<Lupus> pussy
<ducasse> craptalk: dependencies that no other package also wants will be removed
<VanCruz> hello, any of u guys know about issues if i install ubuntu on a core m processor?
<WernerWe> Hi, could someone tell me if I need to manually build the usbip kernel drivers or are they supposed to come with the usbip / linux-tools-generic packages?
<WernerWe> Cause modprobe/modinfo won't show any as installed
<WernerWe> I'm using 16.06 LTS but on an armhf sys
<WernerWe> 16.04*
<ducasse> WernerWe: try asking in #ubuntu-arm
<fsociety> hay
<fsociety> good evening my friends
<fsociety> any online??
<sayres561> hi guys
<liqoert> hi
<liqoert> how do i stop that, and get see what you type?
<liqoert> i do *term* and it is getting interpreted as bold? in librewriter?
<markgraydev> Hello.
<sayres561> I have installed ubuntu 16.4 LTS on my system. when I  installed ubuntu my kernel was 4.4.0-31. in this kernel everything is ok but after update kernel ,twice , in login page after insert my password, ubuntu frizzed and I stock in login page and i have to restart my system.How can i understand that where is my problem and see my log? mt system is frizzed and anything is not work ,even my keboard!! someone can help me?
<bazhang> sayres561, upgraded the kernel how
<sayres561> by apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> sayres561, so if you boot into an earlier kernel it works fine
<bazhang> sayres561, which ubuntu version are you now on, and which kernel is the last you upgraded to
<sayres561>  bazhang, yes but i updated kernel twice to 4.4.0-64 and 66 but these kernels do not work
<sayres561> bazhang: my ubuntu is 16.4 LTS and my kernel that is working is 4.4.0-31 and these kernel 4.4.0-64 and 4.4.0-66 is not work
<sayres561> how can i understand that where is my problem?
<bazhang> sayres561, so if you boot into an earlier kernel, it works fine
<sayres561> bazhang: yes .when I boot to earlier kernel (4.4.0-31) everything is ok
<bazhang> sayres561, sounds like a bug, have you filed one yet
<sayres561> bazhang: filed what?
<bazhang> sayres561, additionally have you checked launchpad for existing bugs
<bazhang> !bug | sayres561
<ubottu> sayres561: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sayres561> bazhang: yes, I did not see any reporting
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs sayres561 please have a read
<sayres561> bazhang: how can i see where is my problem or see bug?
<bazhang> sayres561, did you read the link I *just* gave you
<sayres561> bazhang: I am reading
<sayres561> I don't know ,my problen is really a bug!!!
<sayres561>  I don't know ,my problem is really a bug!!!
<BlueProtoman> How can I install tip on Ubuntu?
<michael_> hey
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thyriaen> Hi, i got a 2.1 setup and my subwoofer does not seem to be working. if i let the test gui put sound on each speaker seperatly it can do that with left and right but there is no sound comming out of the subwoofer
<thyriaen> i have changed /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to "enable-lfe-remixing = yes"
<thyriaen> still - no success
<thyriaen> brb
<thyriaen> still the same problem :(
<ducasse> thyriaen: maybe try #ubuntustudio, they are generally good at audio stuff
<thyriaen> okey will do thanks
<Apachez> are there any maintainer for casper within ubuntu?
<x4i> any recommendations for a dual-band USB WIFI dongle that works plug-n-play on 16.10 ?
<Apachez> seems like nothing happens to any of the bug reports for the past months or so
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i enter my user password on login page by my user ,ubuntu is frizzed. but i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!can someone help my?
<craptalk> how can i sync my project dir with nginx?
<craptalk> usually nginx looking /var/www/html
<x4i> any recommendations for a dual-band USB WIFI dongle that works plug-n-play on 16.10 ?
<ducasse> x4i: try to avoid realtek chipsets if possible, quite a few of them require you to compile drivers yourself
<x4i> but what can be used?
<x4i> mediatek does not have drivers, atheros does not make dongles
<ducasse> x4i: you can't use minipci instead?
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i enter my user password on login page by my user ,ubuntu is frizzed. but i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!can someone help my? How can I understand where or what is my problem?
<x4i> no, i need USB
<ogaday> Hello, I'm want to upgrade the hdd in my laptop to an ssd and do a fresh install of Ubuntu - is there anything I should look out for in terms of buying an ssd or installation?
<ogaday> *I want
<brym> ogaday: price vs storage is the only consideration i'd give. unless i was gonna use it for anything particularly r/w intensive.
<ogaday> Is it essentially the same as installing an hdd then? I'm going for a 240/256 model, so I I guess I can just plug and play?
<brym> indeed
<ogaday> :brym thanks - I wasn't sure because most of the links I can are articles + how tos from a few years ago when I gather there were more issues
<brym> you'll probably immediately notice the boot time improvement, then wonder how you got along without ssd lol
<ogaday> I reaally hope so lol
<brym> ogaday: i couldn't tell you what ssd's are like for gaming. but they're great for server/kvm/lxc workloads
<brym> and just general ubuntu stuffs
<BlueProtoman> ogaday: I can.  My load times are pretty fast.  If you get an SSD, I strongly suggest one by Samsung; they invented the tech, basically
<swerwer3_> I'm trying to run CSGO on Ubuntu 12.04 with flgrx-legacy but I get this error when launching csgo: http://pastebin.com/raw/zpMYi6zW Any ideas?
<ogaday> BlueProtoman: Thanks, it's hard to tell if there is a substantial difference between brands / models at my rpice point(£80/256GB)
<ducasse> ogaday: +1 for samsung, i have a few 850 evo's, very pleased with them.
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: Might not be supported on 12.04, it's going to be EOL soon anyway
<BlueProtoman> And, unlike their phones and their washing machines, they don't explode
<swerwer3_> @BlueProtoman Valve lists 12.04 as a supported distro
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: For Steam, or for the game in particular?
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman steam which would imply valve games also
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: No, it would not.
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman, it works on 12.04 just look up youtube videos
<ducasse> swerwer3_: that's an error from the steam libraries, try #ubuntu-steam
<swerwer3_> ok
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: Also try re-installing CS:GO
<BlueProtoman> (I don't think you'd need to reinstall Steam; if you had binary issues with it, it wouldn't even run)
<someone235> Hi, my ubuntu doesn't detect my DVD. How can I check what is wrong?
<swerwer3_> What would reinstalling csgo accomplish tho (in theory, don't' know if I want to wait for the download to finish before trying new thing) BlueProtoman
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: Making sure that nothing's wrong with the binaries and that everything that's supposed to be there is.  Actually, I don't think you need to explicitly re-install; Steam has a "verify game files" button or something
<luigi> ciao
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman yea I've tried to verify files
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: Hm, then that would have worked if the problem was corrupted files
<BlueProtoman> *corrupted or missing
<swerwer3_> I would use the open source driver but my card is old and the open source driver is just too slow for games
<swerwer3_> Like, I got csgo to work on the open source driver just not fglrx
<BlueProtoman> I'm hesitant to suggest that the graphics driver is the problem (for once) because I don't see any indication of that in the error message
<ducasse> swerwer3_: seems it expects another libstdc++ version, are you *sure* this game should work on 12.04?
<swerwer3_> ducasse for sure
<BlueProtoman> Then report a bug to Valve
<swerwer3_> Who says its a bug and not a misconfig in my system
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: Maybe, but without knowing your system I have no idea
<ducasse> swerwer3_: unless you have messed with libstdc++ it is probably not a config issue, and if you have you're on your own.
<slojanko> Hello, is it possible to stop ubuntu from asking if I want to install when using a live usb?
<swerwer3_> ducasse fk, I've spent like 3 days trying to get csgo to run
<swerwer3_> I got it to run on fglrx but the textures were all corrupted
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: You might need to upgrade Ubuntu anyway, the EOL for 12.04 is about six weeks away
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman my 4870 is unsupported above 12.04
<BlueProtoman> Your what?
<ducasse> swerwer3_: quite frankly, messing with getting either fglrx or 12.04 to work is of limited value right now
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman AMD 4870, its a video card
<swerwer3_> ducasse guess I'll never get it to work on linux, shame since it works fine on Windows but want to use it with linux
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: You should get a nvidia for your next upgrade, they have *much* better Linux support
<florian_> hello
<florian_> i've got a little problem with the hiberate mode.
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman yea but this gpu was free lol
<BlueProtoman> swerwer3_: Then you get what you pay for!
<ducasse> swerwer3_: isn't that supported by fglrx legacy in 14.04? i'm not sure, i don't do gaming.
<swerwer3_> BlueProtoman imagine the people that actually paid for it xd
<florian_> I use a Dell XPS 15 9550 with Ubuntu 10.10 and every time it hibernates, the screen shuts down to standbye and doesn't wakeup after powering the screen off and on again.
<ducasse> florian_: 10.10 is eol
<florian_> sorry
<swerwer3_> ducasse from what I've read the cut off is the 5000 series and above of AMD cards, I'm on 4000 series
<florian_> 16.10
<swerwer3_> ducasse cut off being 12.04/12.10
<swerwer3_> idk if that makes sense
<ducasse> swerwer3_: i _think_ i've read that fglrx legacy supports 4xxx, but i might be wrong. either way, all fglrx series are dead.
<swerwer3_> ducasse the radeon driver performance sucks for gaming tho
<swerwer3_> literally unplayable
<ducasse> swerwer3_: probably, but i don't do gaming so i couldn't care less ;)
<swerwer3_> Do you care about linux adoption?
<florian_> hm and another question: is my gtx 970m actually used?
<florian_> or is the intel gpu used?
<ducasse> swerwer3_: that is not really on topic here.
<swerwer3_> ducasse just saying, if you don't care about things working in linux then dont be surprised when people reject linux as a desktop soloution 8)
<swerwer3_> solution*
<BlueProtoman> Sorry, ducasse, but swerwer3_'s got a point.  Being smug about that kind of thing is what's keeping Linux back.
<akik> swerwer3_: can you update to 14.04 ? it still has fglrx
<swerwer3_> akik no harm in trying, since I have plenty of time
<XU_Dude> Question: Xubuntu XFCE My secondary drive shows up on desktop, but I have to always mount it, how to have it mounted also at start up?
<ducasse> BlueProtoman: not going to get into this here - some other channel, some other time.
<brym> XU_Dude: add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<XU_Dude> Ok I beleive it's there just need to know what to add and where in the line for it mount it with user, only one user on this pc
<XU_Dude> leme look at the line and I'l paste here
<brym> eurgh, which reminds me... my mounts and network ifaces need tidying up. like badly lol
<ducasse> !fstab | XU_Dude look at this
<ubottu> XU_Dude look at this: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<XU_Dude> ducasse: thanks
<akik> ducasse: how can fglrx be dead if it's available in 14.04? do you mean it doesn't get any updates?
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i enter my user password on login page by my user ,ubuntu is frizzed. but i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!can someone help my?
<ducasse> akik: _possibly_ security patches if a problem is found, but no further development.
<ducasse> akik: afaik amd basically just dropped it.
 * brym shakes fist in anger at amd
<swerwer3_> Yea they started some new driver called amdpro? I think
<brym> but otherwise, i prefer it over intel every time
<swerwer3_> AMDGPU-PRO ***
<ducasse> brym: it's a horrible way to treat your customers. "use the open source driver, that we refuse to help development of by releasing docs"
<brym> speaking of... you guys hear intel's gonna put out a 10nm chip this year?
<brym> off topic, i know. but somewhat relevant
<swerwer3_> mm chips
<brym> ducasse: yeah i know. you and i have had similar discussions about it in the past. and their behaviour is shitty. no question.
<brym> but i still feel a deep sense of loyalty to amd. idk if it's a route-for-the-underdog kinda thing or not
<brym> the only time i've ever had intel was in a loner desktop back in ~'01-02, and my first netbook (eeepc701)
<swerwer3_> brym eeepc memories 8(
<swerwer3_> 8)
<swerwer3_> I had the same eeepc701, I ran slackware
<brym> swerwer3_: totally. that netbook was an absolute workhorse. as soon as i dropped windows from it in favour of ubuntu lol
<swerwer3_> brym I put windowsxp on mine for a short while, it was so slow... thank god for slackware
<XU_Dude> ducasse: does this look right for the fstab entry?
<XU_Dude> UUID="558AAF4E4C1FF89F" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="0004803b-01"	/user	rw	0
<swerwer3_> brym battery life was terrible tho, and it got really hot
<ducasse> XU_Dude: no, that looks very wrong :)
<brym> swerwer3_: after some years use, yeah absolutely. i remember trying to get a replacement battery from china one time. £12 i'll never see again lol. and the battery never even showed up
<XU_Dude> it is a storage drive only
<ducasse> XU_Dude: try 'UUID="558AAF4E4C1FF89F" /user ntfs defaults,rw 0 0'
<brym> swerwer3_: spent most of my formative actionscript2 years on that netbook. upgraded ram and storage too.
<XU_Dude> ok
<brym> very fond memories
<swerwer3_> brym I spent many hours learning python on it
<ducasse> XU_Dude: make sure /user exists
<swerwer3_> brym got that netbook same time I broke something so I had lots of time in bed
<eoin> Not sure if my messages are sending? -- looking for some help accessing an encrypted drive that disappears when i enter the password (LVM2_member?)
<ducasse> XU_Dude: then try mounting it with 'sudo mount /user' before rebooting, to see if it works
<brym> swerwer3_: it was the perfect size for portability, right! i was working in a computer repair shop at the time, so it saw so much use recovering user data :)
<XU_Dude> whould that be the root user actual name, only one user
<ducasse> XU_Dude: isn't /user where you want it to mount?
<brym> swerwer3_: in fact, i could probably breathe new life into it now. i gave it to my mum and she doesn't even use it. i wonder if she'd mind me having it back lol
<XU_Dude> it's shows up on desktop as*)GB Vaolume, I just have to mount it everytime I start box
<swerwer3_> I was in the middle of 'do-release-upgrade' from 12.04 to 14.04 and all my windows crash apart from firefox, not sure if its safe to restart? I tried 'service lightdm restart' but still only have the firefox window
<XU_Dude> sorry 80GB Volume
<ducasse> swerwer3_: how far did it get?
<swerwer3_> ducasse I can't check but I remember seeing xserver being upgrade then all the windows crashed
<ducasse> XU_Dude: you need to specify where in the filesystem to mount it
<ducasse> swerwer3_: and you didn't run it in screen/tmux?
<swerwer3_> nope
<XU_Dude> location is media/myname
<ducasse> swerwer3_: bummer. well, i'd try first running 'sudo apt-get install -f' to see if it will finish
<XU_Dude> 'UUID="558AAF4E4C1FF89F" /media/myname ntfs defaults,rw 0 0'
<XU_Dude> that look right
<swerwer3_> ducasse yea it appears to be still running because apt-get won't run
<ducasse> XU_Dude: ok, swap 'defaults,rw' with 'rw,uid=username,gid=username' also
<ducasse> swerwer3_: check with top if it's taking cpu time
<swerwer3_> ducasse yea it is, peaking at like 5% usage
<ducasse> XU_Dude: but replace username with _your_ username :)
<ducasse> swerwer3_: is there a screen process running?
<cln> hi
<swerwer3_> ducasse 'ps aux | grep screen' doesn't show anything relevant
<ducasse> swerwer3_: too bad, on server do-release-upgrade is automatically ran inside screen...
<cln> hi
<ducasse> swerwer3_: best thig you can do is probably to let it run for a while, but i would expect it to use more than 5% from time to time.
<ducasse> *thing
<swerwer3_> guess I could periodically try apt-get until it works
<jiffe> so I'm going through the ubuntu 16.04 server install, I've created 1 partition 10G on my drive far, it won't let me set the bootable flag, why would that be?
<jiffe> its an ext4 partition mounted on /
<ducasse> swerwer3_: it will probably halt while waiting for input at some stage, and then you will have no choice but to kill it and run apt-get install -f to clean up.
<swerwer3_> .... dang
<ducasse> jiffe: linux does not care about the bootable flag.
<jiffe> hmm I see
<swerwer3_> ducasse I can dpkg installing different packages with ps aux | grep dpkg
<swerwer3_> I can see*
<swerwer3_> so I know its not haulted yet
<ducasse> swerwer3_: ok, that's good. let it run, and do some digging with ps now and then to see if it's still running.
<swerwer3_> on libhcrypto right now
<swerwer3_> ps now is like a live version?
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello :)
<ChadTaljaardt> my friend is having a issue, they deleted ubuntu partition and now they get the error GRUB loading..
<ChadTaljaardt> Error : no such partition.
<ChadTaljaardt> Enterimg rescue mode...
<ChadTaljaardt> Grub rescue>_
<ducasse> swerwer3_: no, read: "..'ps' now and then..." :)
<ChadTaljaardt> He wants to get back to windows
<ducasse> ChadTaljaardt: you need to get help in ##windows to reinstall the windows bootloader
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<DJones> ChadTaljaardt: By deleting the  ubuntu partion, they've deleted grub, so they would need a windows disc or some form of recovery media, the people in ##windows will be best able to help you
<swerwer3_> ducasse haha, sorry I've had a drink or two
<ChadTaljaardt> Okay thanks, ill try help there
<swerwer3_> ps now live process monitoring.....a.k.a top 8)
<ducasse> swerwer3_: np :) the live version of 'ps' would be top or htop, yes :)
<jiffe> so I want to setup software raid1 between my 5tb disks, how can I make sure the gpt is redundant also?
<jiffe> I'm reading blogs and it doesn't sound like this is well supported or at least is a pain in the ass to get working
<ducasse> jiffe: use zfs instead and don't worry about partition tables?
<jiffe> how does zfs get around partition tables?
<ducasse> jiffe: you hand zfs raw disks and it handles the rest.
<jiffe> I see, is that something I can do at install time?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, so no more worries about gpt, but what about uefi?
<ducasse> jiffe: not yet, afaik. zfs support is quite new, so i don't think the installer knows how to deal with it yet.
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i  enter my user password on login page by my user ,ubuntu is frizzed. but  i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!can someone  help my? How can I understand where or what is my problem? I found that when i disable network-manager.service i can login by user.and when i am in desktop ,by running service network-manager restart ubuntu is frezzed again and i have to restart my computer. p
<ducasse> BluesKaj: you can't (easily) boot from zfs anyway, so not really an issue. it's for storage pools, not root fs.
<Xu_Dude> ducasse: this worked = UUID=558AAF4E4C1FF89F /media/un	ntfs		rw,uid=uname,gid=un		0	0
<Xu_Dude> thanks
<jiffe> so that isn't really a good option anyway
<jiffe> thus back to my original investigation regarding software raid
<BluesKaj> ducasse, ahh, not meant for an OS then
<jiffe> so I thought zfs couldn't be ported to linux because of licensing issues, was that resolved?
<ducasse> jiffe: might be better to ask in #ubuntu-server, more mdadm experience there.
<ducasse> BluesKaj: well, not as currently implemented.
<ducasse> jiffe: that depends :) different people will give you different answers to that.
<akik> jiffe: canonical decided that there's no problem with the licensing
<jiffe> hah I see
<jiffe> I'm kind of liking this zfs option even if its not easy because it should be expandable
<ducasse> jiffe: zfs is *nice* to work with. very well documented, easy to understand etc.
<akik> jiffe: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/18/zfs-licensing-and-linux/
<jiffe> the argument sounds valid
<ducasse> nobody really went to war over it.
<ducasse> jiffe: here's a really good set of admin docs for zfs on linux - https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<binni> What's a good word for what happens in-between input and output? Computation? Any other words? (e.x. a TV, the input is coming from a cable in at a port, the output is coming from the screen as light, what words describe what happens in-between?)
<ducasse> binni: have you tried ##hardware?
<Exterminador> is it possible to force an aplication to daemonize?
<Exterminador> some applications need 'screen' to work.. is it possible in any other way?
<tomreyn> append & to the command and it will detach from the temrinal and run in the background.
<tomreyn> use 'fg' to foreground it then.
<tomreyn> you may also want to redirect stadout and stderr outputs if you do this.
<tomreyn> alos there is daemon-tools which you could use for this purpose
<tomreyn> Exterminador: ^
<tomreyn> or you could do it properly and write service files so your init system can handle it.
<ducasse> Exterminador: also look at 'nohup'
<Exterminador> uh.. nice.  :D
<ducasse> Exterminador: telling us what you're trying to do might result in better answers :)
<singAnewSong> hi
<markgraydev> Hi.
<Exterminador> ducasse: trying to force quassel and quassel-webserver to daemonize, so I can use a crontab, instead screen
<singAnewSong> I think I have a simple problem but I can't figure it out
<singAnewSong> I want to take owner ship of a flash drive
<singAnewSong> but when I try it keeps reverting back to root ownership
<singAnewSong> after I reinsert the drive
<ducasse> Exterminador: why crontab?
<singAnewSong> I would very much appreciate any help
<alkisg> singAnewSong: what is the file system in the usb drive? is it fat? ntfs? ext4?
<Exterminador> ducasse: because I fear too much to use other things.  :x
<ducasse> Exterminador: you want it to start on boot?
<singAnewSong> the file system is ext2
<XThomas> Hey Guys
<singAnewSong> originally I had made it fat32 though
<Exterminador> yes, too.. usually I use crontab for that too.. @reboot .........
<alkisg> singAnewSong: and how did you try to change the permissions? chown user:group mountpoing, without -R?
<elenh_> www.greekircnet.gr
<singAnewSong> yes with chown
<XThomas> Anyone had luck with Cherry Trail && Linuxium @ Ubuntu 17 ?
<alkisg> singAnewSong: what was the exact command that you ran?
<ducasse> Exterminador: ugh :( i would suggest a systemd service instead, it's what i use for weechat
<singAnewSong> sudo chown greg -R /dev/sdc1
<Exterminador> yeah, I must start to learn that things
<alkisg> singAnewSong: that doesn't do what you think it does. Mount it to /media/somedir, and use chown on that dir, not on the device node /dev/sdc1
<Exterminador> but I need crontab also, in case the program crashes
<singAnewSong> ok
<singAnewSong> Im not sure how I would do that
<ducasse> Exterminador: if you look on the archlinux wiki page for weechat, there are examples to set up a systemd service (with tmux). would be trivial to adapt to what you want.
<singAnewSong> I am a noob
<alkisg> singAnewSong: insert the stick and run "mount" to see where it was mounted
<Exterminador> ducasse: thanks.. that's at I'll do.. learning is always good. thanks for pointing me those stuffs.. :D
<ducasse> Exterminador: np :) i have a ton of links that might be useful, so come back if you need help :)
<singAnewSong> ok I see
<singAnewSong> yes its mounted to media I see
<XThomas> guys I got stuck in initramfs with the following error: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on filesystem.squashfs failed invalid argument
<XThomas> Atom Cherry Trail Linuxium ubuntu
<XThomas> 32 bit loader
<XThomas> *bootloader
<XThomas> any ideas?
<alkisg> Is linuxium a distribution?
<XThomas> basically custom compiled ubuntu
<XThomas> for Cherry trail
<alkisg> We only support official flavors here
<XThomas> :/
<XThomas> what would you do if you get stuck in initramfs? :/
<XThomas> :DDDD
<XThomas> kkk
<XThomas> I'll google around
<XThomas> some more
<ducasse> !enter | XThomas
<ubottu> XThomas: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<alkisg> Contact the persons that made the iso
<bradley> Hello??
<bradley> Is anybody out there?
<Xu_Dude> bradley: ask yoiur question someone may answer
<ducasse> Xu_Dude: he left
<Xu_Dude> Next
<singAnewSong> I tried sudo chown greg -R /media/greg but it didn't seem to work
<alkisg> singAnewSong: what is the output of "mount | grep sdc" ?
<singAnewSong> "/dev/sdc1 on /media/greg/2c56c16e-8488-4ea6-b868-816a24d7e599 type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)"
<KalEl> In order to install an irssi script, do I download and place the .pl file at ~/.irssi/?
<Pici> KalEl: Put it in ~/.irssi/scripts/ and then /script load whatever.pl   within irssi
<KalEl> Thanks
<alkisg> singAnewSong: try this: sudo mkdir /media/greg/2c56c16e-8488-4ea6-b868-816a24d7e599/greg; sudo chown greg:greg /media/greg/2c56c16e-8488-4ea6-b868-816a24d7e599/greg; xdg-open /media/greg/2c56c16e-8488-4ea6-b868-816a24d7e599/greg => after that, can you write things to the greg directory?
<alkisg> Why do you want an ext2 stick instead of a vfat one?
<singAnewSong> I thought it would be better since I will only use it on my linux system
<alkisg> OK, but it's similar to / and /home, you don't write directly to the root folder, but you create subdirs where you have access
<singAnewSong> perhaps I should just reformat back to fat32
<xok> hello all...
<xok> I am trying to setup automatic installation using the preseed file...
<stefan> Hi. Anybody here who have succeeded running MakeKVM in a KVM guest (Ubuntu Server) ?
<xok> in the exper recipe I am trying to provide an advanced instructions...
<stefan> *MakeMkv*
<xok> specifically I don't want swap but it (the system) still creates it...
<xok> anyone experienced in this ?..
<ducasse> alkisg: you _can_ set permissions to whatever you want for the root folder, i use that for my nfs drives
<ducasse> alkisg: unless gvfs/whatever screws that up?
<Cyph0n_> hello all, trying to install bind9 on Ubuntu 14.04 with `sudo apt-get install bind9`. I keep getting an error 'named: user bind unknown' when it tries to start the bind9 server. Google didn't help. any ideas?
<singAnewSong> thanks for your help... I reformatted to fat32 and it is works
<p3rror> Hello
<singAnewSong> it works
<p3rror> How to configure network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces.d
<ducasse> p3rror: that is documented in the ubuntu server guide and 'man interfaces'
<ducasse> !server | p3rror
<ubottu> p3rror: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<alkisg> ducasse: if I recall correctly, a simple chown/chown -R there changes the mountpoint owner  instead of the device root folder owner
<alkisg> Not certain about that though
<ducasse> alkisg: what i usually do is 'cd /mountpoint ; sudo chown $USER .'
<cyrus_> hello
<cyrus_> i have a question
<cyrus_> so my sibling wants me to get them manjaro 17.0 but i can't seem to verify it
<cyrus_> the iso*
<ducasse> cyrus_: https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Check_a_Downloaded_ISO_Image_For_Errors
<k1l_> cyrus_: this is the ubuntu support. you better want to look for manjaro support
<cyrus_> i use ubuntu
<darkl0rd> Hey guys - question regarding multiarch in Xenial. I'm trying to install a library (libpam0g) from a foreign architecture (arm64) - but when trying to do so it pulls in the world and suggest removing all amd64 (local architecture) packages in the process
<darkl0rd> I want to install these libraries in /usr/lib/<architecture> instead
<darkl0rd> For what it's worth, on Debian this works as expected and the packages don't conflict/replace each other
<darkl0rd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libpam0g:arm64 : Depends: libaudit1:arm64 (>= 1:2.2.1) but it is not going to be installed                   Depends: libc6:arm64 (>= 2.17) but it is not going to be installed
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i  enter my user password on login page ,ubuntu is frizzed. but  i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!How can I understand where or what is my problem? I found that when i disable network-manager.service i can login by user.and when i am in desktop ,by running service network-manager restart ubuntu is frezzed and i have to restart my computer.
<darkl0rd> If I then first try to install libc:arm64 it suggests replacing all the existing packages instead of installing it side by side.
<nW44b> hi, i got a problem with two raid hd. One with /, swap and some raid. The other hd : swap and raid. The first disk with the system has failures. Can i take the bad disk, put it in another computer and dd everything on another brand new hd ?
<ioria> darkl0rd, apt-cache policy libpam0g
<tatertots> nW44b: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<darkl0rd> libpam0g:   Installed: 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2   Candidate: 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2   Version table:  *** 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2 500         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nW44b> tatertots: no
<darkl0rd> libpam0g:armhf:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2   Version table:      1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2 500         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial/main armhf Packages
<nW44b> but it's close to me, a few meters, it's a server downstairs
<nW44b> tatertots: i'm on a live-usb ubuntu, i put the bad hd and the new one on this computer
<nW44b> i can mount all the partitions
<ioria> darkl0rd, sorry,  apt-cache policy libpam0g:arm64
<darkl0rd> see the second line ioria
<darkl0rd> that was the output for armhf.
<tatertots> nW44b: have you already performed a backup ?
<ioria> darkl0rd, don't you want arm64 ?
<nW44b> tatertots: a backup of / ?
<darkl0rd> armhf and arm64 arctually
<darkl0rd> the result is identical
<darkl0rd> libpam0g:arm64:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2   Version table:      1.1.8-3.2ubuntu2 500         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial/main arm64 Packages
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i  enter my user password on login page ,ubuntu is frizzed. but  i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!How can I understand where or what is my problem? I found that when i disable network-manager.service i can login by user.and when i am in desktop ,by running service network-manager restart ubuntu is frezzed and i have to restart my computer.     plz give a suggestion!!!
<ioria> darkl0rd, do you have security and updates enabled in sources.list ?
<tatertots> nW44b: a backup of important data...you know that stuff that warrants having a raid to protect from single disk failure
<darkl0rd> ioria: yes, everything is updated to the latest version. You can reproduce this behavior easily, clean ubuntu system add a ports.list and throw in the above line, in your existing sources list add [arch=amd64,i386]. dpkg --add-architecture arm64; apt-get update; apt-get install libc6:arm64
<nW44b> tatertots: yes, i got a backup of what's on the raid partitions
<lysobit> Is it just me or does the latest updates for Ubuntu 16.04 cause my OS to crash at random times due to my WiFi adapter? Disabling my laptop's WiFi adapter stops the crashes
<lysobit> No errors in syslog either after reboot, it's a hard crash
<ducasse> lysobit: which wifi chipset?
<ioria> darkl0rd, can you include  the  complete error  you got in a pastebinit ?  or on paste.ubuntu.com
<xok> anyone familiar with LVM and preseed file on ubuntu?...
<darkl0rd> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158199/
<xok> the LVM creates swap though I don't provide instructions for it in the expert-recipe...
<lysobit> ducasse, Qualcomm Atheros AR9285. However I also tried with a WiFi dongle I bought (Edimax), and it also crashed, leading to believe it's a software issue
<lysobit> This happened after I upgraded like ~100 packages so I'm trying to pinpoint the package causing it...
<tatertots> lysobit: are you using the computer right now/
<tatertots> lysobit: are you using the computer right now?
<lysobit> yes tatertots
<lysobit> Using a TP-LINK wifi dongle, which doesn't crash, for some reason
<tatertots> lysobit: in terminal>    sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> lysobit: let me know when its done
<lysobit> done
<ioria> darkl0rd, ok, anf the ' unmet dependencies' part ?
<tatertots> lysobit: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> lysobit: share url/link here
<BluesKaj> lysobit, TP-Link products are very linux freindly
<lysobit> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158219/
<darkl0rd> ioria: that's if I want to install a package depending on libc6 - but libc6 is the root cause as you can see.
<lysobit> i've disabled the wifi card in bios tho to prevent crashes so it's not there
<darkl0rd> so any package depending on libc6:<arch> throws an unmet dependencies - if I attempt to install libc6:<arch> it politely asks to fuck up my system ;-)
<lysobit> oh it is there actually (           Card-2: Atheros AR9271 802.11n
<lysobit> )
<tatertots> lysobit: in terminal>  ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<lysobit> oh no, thats my tp-link
<tatertots> lysobit: share url/link here
<lysobit> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158226/
<lysobit> tatertots, perhaps it would be useful to have my apt history log, since the crash seemed to start happened after the upgrade on 06 march http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158228/
<tatertots> lysobit: in terminal>  awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit
<mrasker> hello, i need to run a software for 3d printing but i am not able. A message shows that my laptop has no opengl installed. I use ubuntu 14.04 and an intel graphic card.
<lysobit> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158236/
<lysobit> tatertots, i tried booting with the older kernel in the list and the crash still happened
<lysobit> may i should try an even-older kernel since i think the second-older kernel came with the upgrade
<darkl0rd> ioria: It works in Debian Jessie - exactly thi.
<darkl0rd> s
<lysobit> however i believe the crash is due to something i upgraded on 2017-03-06, since it happened after that
<lysobit> can't see anything that would effect wifi there though
<tatertots> lysobit: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<lysobit> haven't tried that, but thats a good question
<ioria> darkl0rd, maybe it's not relevant,  but i can't find  libpam0g in  here http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/libp/
<tatertots> lysobit: you've already described something that was induced by the end users during your testimony
<darkl0rd> ioria: don't look at libpam0g; try libc6
<lysobit> tatertots, oh, people have experienced this before?
<tatertots> lysobit: you've already described something that was induced by the end users during your testimony.  you have already admit and acknowledge the symptom occurred post initial installation and after installing some new packages
<fishcooker> i have too many window open on unable to connect to mtp device... how to kill/close those process?
<darkl0rd> Nice reference, this dockerfile: https://github.com/multiarch/crossbuild/blob/master/Dockerfile -- Use this but with Ubuntu Xenial instead.
<lysobit> tatertots, true, i 'll try on a live cd
<lysobit> tatertots, but note, this happened after a mere 'apt upgrade' rather than any specific messing around with system)
<ioria> darkl0rd, there is no libc6
<darkl0rd> ioria: ?
<ioria> darkl0rd, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/libc/
<darkl0rd> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/p/pam/  <-- libpam0g
<darkl0rd> And im sure libc is there somewhere, after all it's trying to fetch it, install it and then results in a list of 'panic actions'
<ioria> darkl0rd, sorry, i can't help you
<alkisg> How can I tell if a motherboard has "hardware raid" or "fakeraid", https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto? If it has "hardware raid" I'll only see sda instead of both sda and sdb?
<ducasse> darkl0rd: have you considered asking in #ubuntu-arm if someone there has done this?
<darkl0rd> ducasse: it's not just ARM, it's any foreign architecture - this works in Debian Jessie and worked in Ubuntu 14.04
<ducasse> alkisg: you can tell by the price tag :)
<ioria> darkl0rd, i never used that repo btw
<alkisg> ducasse: haha, I can imagine; unfortunately I'm ssh'ed to a system without knowing the price they paid for it
<ducasse> darkl0rd: i know that, i just thought the arm crowd would be more likely to set up crosscompile environments etc
<darkl0rd> ok, for the record: libc6:i386 works just fine
<ducasse> alkisg: look for the controller chipset in dmesg, maybe
<alkisg> ducasse: so, in hardware raid there are 2 device nodes, sda and sdb, that I could format seperately etc? I would expect only one device node there...
<tatertots> alkisg: sounds like fake raid...especially if it's a "average" system and nothing special
<tatertots> alkisg: are you using the computer right now?
<alkisg> tatertots: it's a big server with 32 gb ram... yes, I'm sshed to it
<alkisg> tatertots: but I don't know the price tag, so I'm not sure if it's expensive or not
<tatertots> alkisg: in terminal> sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> alkisg: let me know when its done
<alkisg> tatertots: I have inxi and nc termbin.com 9999, go ahead...
<alkisg> (apt is running on another terminal tab so I'll avoid pastebinit)
<tatertots> alkisg: inxi -Fxxrzc0
<tatertots> alkisg: create a link of the output and share it here
<alkisg> tatertots: termbin.com/wvqu
<alkisg> I did format them using mdadm (software raid), but I wonder if I shouldn't have done so, and I should have used hardware raid somehow
<samfisher> Hi. I want to set up a remote server for web development, multiuser but I don't know what is best to use for file editing from each user's machine: SSHFS or NFSv4. Any suggestion pls?
<tatertots> alkisg: yes you did use mdadm/soft raid that's for sure
<tatertots> alkisg:  lspci -tv|nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> tatertots: termbin.com/djkd
<tatertots> alkisg: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset SATA RAID Controller
<alkisg> Yes... I think google says that's a software raid?
<alkisg> (ehm, fakeraid)
<tatertots> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> Thank you tatertots, so it's OK that I used mdadm there, I believe...
<tatertots> alkisg: yes, it's fine to use mdadm in your circumstance
<ducasse> samfisher: nfs is pretty much transparent for the user, and better performing i would imagine.
<alkisg> Thanks!
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i  enter my user password on login page ,ubuntu is frizzed. but  i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!How can I understand where or what is my problem? I found that when i disable network-manager.service i can login by user.and when i am in desktop ,by running service network-manager restart ubuntu is frezzed and i have to restart my computer.     plz give a suggestion!!!
<samfisher> ducasse: the issue with NFS is that on the remote machine a user has the name of mikedoug (UID 1004) and on local (his machine) has UID 1001 or 1000, username mike
<ducasse> samfisher: not a huge issue, you can do mapping.
<samfisher> ducasse: how can I do that?
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> does apt-cacher-ng remove packages after some days ?
<ducasse> samfisher: check out idmapd
<sayres561> someone help me!!! I stuck for a month :'(
<ducasse> samfisher: i just read a page on how to set it up, you want me to dig up the link?
<sayres561> network service cause hangs at starting ubuntu
<samfisher> ducasse: sure, please
<k1l_> sayres561: so only your user doesnt work because of a NM error?
<sayres561> k1l_: yes but NM did not get any error .after updating when i  enter my user password on login page ,ubuntu is frizzed. but  i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!I found that when i disable network-manager.service i can login by user.and when i am in desktop ,by running service network-manager restart ubuntu is frezzed and i have to restart my computer.
<fishcooker> i have too many window open on unable to connect to mtp device... how to kill/close those process? just like https://i.stack.imgur.com/jnqPr.png
<k1l_> sayres561: but network works on guest account?
<liqoert> is there a linux distro like mathbuntu ? for physics?
<liqoert> physicsbuntu, or any other
<liqoert> that has books list not software
<k1l_> liqoert: non official ubuntu. but there is a huge bunch of science packages in the repos
<liqoert> software is what i *dont* need as that is not science
<liqoert> there is no such thing as non official ubuntu
<k1l_> liqoert: sure there is.
<anddam> oh, I see, a troll
<liqoert> /
<k1l_> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<anddam> liqoert: books are not science at all, yet you throw that in the sentence like that made sense
<sayres561> k1l_: no .in guest i don not access to network
<liqoert> anddam: on what basis i am  troll ? lol books are not science, funny
<liqoert> maybe we should do science in empty air anddam
<anddam> liqoert: on the basis of being argumentative
<liqoert> one the basis of 'one' argument
<liqoert> a mere suggestion that i don't need software but books
<anddam> go get books then
<k1l_> anddam: liqoert this "discussion" is pointless and not really suits into here
<anddam> you'll have to look in the proper place, I wouldn't expect to find books in a liquor store, for instance
<anddam> (but it's worth a try)
<liqoert> k1l_: you are right, but those are distros not like mathbuntu that have a list of books like http://www.mathbuntu.org/index.html?open=information for physics
<ioria> sayres561, have you tried to open a console and run  sudo apt update  && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<pavlos> fishcooker, start a term, ps -ef, look for the name of these processes, you can issue a killall <name>, hopefully they will die
<liqoert> anddam: then where will i find them?
<DJones> liqoert: Ubuntu has various supported variations as per kil's link, beyond that, you will need to search for them yourself, as they're not official releases from ubuntu, you would need to find support yourself
<ducasse> samfisher: sorry, i can't find it rn, i'll let you know if i do. be aware that to get what you want you will probably need to set up kerberos, which is kind of complex.
<anddam> liqoert: library, book store, amazon, or use a web search engine to find free resources
<liqoert> DJones: myself? so you don't know? if you know just tell it
<anddam> and I'm afk
<k1l_> sayres561: well, i would have guessed, that it might be a user setting for network then. but if you didnt try it on guest account i am not sure now. can you look at the old syslog files in /var/log/ for what happens when the network crashed?
<samfisher> ducasse: I think I had that link, thanks. And tried to avoid kerberos
<sayres561> ioria: my ubuntu frizzed so I don't access to terminal.
<DJones> liqoert: Yep, thats the nature of this channel, support issues for offical ubuntu releases
<compdoc> 18.04 will be the next LTS?
<k1l_> compdoc: yes
<DJones> compdoc: yes
<compdoc> ty
<liqoert> so where is teh unofficial channel?
<ioria> sayres561, you can't access the console ? ctrl+alt+f1 (f2)
<liqoert> k1l_: is there an non-official channel?
<alemkentu> i have flash drive  it has partion but i coudn't format it even  right now it doesn't display in my computer i am using ubuntu i tried to format using gparted  but there is  error ,any help?
<sayres561> ioria: ok but I don't access to network in ctrl+alt+f1 (f2)
<ducasse> liqoert: you can try ##linux?
<liqoert> kk
<DJones> liqoert: You could try ##linux which is a general linux disto channel, but other than that I'm not sure
<k1l_> liqoert: i dont know of. and that is the wrong way. you should invest your effort in searching for open physics books, not get others to search for you
<liqoert> but i thought there was a non official ubuntu channel too where i could talk of possible ubuntu distros
<ioria> sayres561,  stop NM and let's configure the  interface  file ... do you have a ethernet cable ?
<liqoert> k1l_: but i tried myself, and failed
<DJones> liqoert: There may be, but its not known or discussed here
<sayres561> k1l_: your mean is boot.log?
<k1l_> liqoert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience/Physics but i dont know if they list books. but you may want to ask in a physics channel then
<liqoert> DJones: yeah, so is there a channel where i can discuss ubuntu things for other derived distros
<ioria> sayres561,  and you can access network in console ....
<DJones> liqoert: See my previous messages
<sayres561> ioria: unfortunately I do not have Lan Network:'(
<k1l_> sayres561: no, "syslog"
<liqoert> i am a physicist , but i don't find any useful distro for me
<liqoert> as a math person i do like mathbuntu but not for physics
<Aundre> hello
<sayres561> k1l_: Actually when I enter user password my system frizzed and I cant go to syslog
<k1l_> liqoert: that doesnt make sense.
<liqoert> k1l_: which part?
<pavlos> liqoert, there is scientific linux which is used at CERN, I think
<sayres561> ioria: yes i dont access to net on console
<k1l_> liqoert: you say you want free books and because of that ubuntu doesnt work as OS.
<viju> Guys, ubuntu-core used for raspberry pi, how didfferent is it from the regular versions used for desktops?
<viju> For example 16.04 LTS
<k1l_> viju: are you talking about ubuntu snappy?
<viju> k1l_: I found the reference on wikipedia for raspberrypi.
<viju> I am not sure.
<sayres561> i restart my computer an see syslog and comeback
<ioria> sayres561,  you can't even login in console ?
<shark> Boa tarde|! Alguem fala português?
<DJones> !pt | shark
<ubottu> shark: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<liqoert> i am upset, i thought linux would take care of my scientific needs too, not just softwares, maybe i was expecting too much
<k1l_> viju: there is a ubuntu core image for rpi, which is similar to the way android handles the OS. the ubuntu core image was started for the ubuntu-touch smartphones.
<k1l_> liqoert: you demand other people to search for free books for you. that is not a ubuntu issue. no matter how much drama you start with taht
<compdoc> maybe your scientific needs are too....scientific
<k1l_> liqoert: in nearly all pcs in my physics deparment ubuntu is just fine. so please stop making such claims just because no one does your job of searching literature for you.
<liqoert> mathbuntu does take care of my mathematical needs, but that is teh reason ubuntu is not popular among scientists, just packages like python though. not ubuntu
<k1l_> liqoert: stop making things up.
<liqoert> so my scietific needs are "literature"
<k1l_> liqoert: that is what you asked for. you didnt ask for any technical support. so this dicussion is not for this channel from the start.
<DJones> liqoert: If its just books you're after, then if they're distributed on a website by the owner that works with windows, then they should be similarly available under Ubuntu or any linux distro
<pabed2> hi guys , ethernet network and wifi networks are inactive and wifi doesn't search any ssid,I restarted network manager service but the problem remains still
<ducasse> pabed2: which ubuntu version?
<tatertots> pabed2: does the symptom occur when booted to livecd/liveusb?
<pabed2> 16.04
<pavlos> pabed2, does a wired connection work?
<pabed2> no ,just mobile broadband works
<pabed2> the problem started when I changed /etc/ network / interfaces and reloaded it
<pavlos> pabed2, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<tatertots> pabed2: you've admit that you induced the issue by making a change.....reverse changes that you made...if for any reason you are unable to reverse the changes you made then confirm the symptom is NOT present when booted to livecd/liveusb and reinstall
<ioria> pabed2, why do you edit interfaces if you're  using  NM ?
<pabed2> i needed to add defaul Gw
<ioria> pabed2, you do it in NM editor
<pabed2> what is NM?
<ioria> network manager
<pabed2> no , I edited by vim
<sayres561> ioria: : this is sylog .    https://paste.ubuntu.com/24158592/
<ioria> pabed2, NM editor as Nm configuration, not "editor" in the vim sense
<ioria> pabed2, nm-connection-editor
<pabed2> no i didn't use it
<ioria> pabed2, nm-connection-editor it' s like opening NM config from the Network icon in your panel
<fishcooker> not work pavlos
<sayres561> where is a problem?
<ducasse> pabed2: is wired networking managed by nm or /etc/network/interfaces?
<sayres561> this syslog is true?
<pabed2> etc/network/interfaces
<k1l_> sayres561: looks like your tor stuff is messing with NM
<ducasse> pabed2: can you pastebin it?
<pabed2> the config file relates to be  active and inctive wifi and ethernet icon?
<pavlos> fishcooker, ps -ef | nc termbin.com 9999
<sayres561> k1l_: What do I do?
<pabed2> my ubuntu doesn't connect to internet in order paste config to paste bin
<ioria> pabed2, backup /etc/network/interfaces, restore the original  and restart NM (with cable)
<sayres561>  k1l_: how can i understand that this sylog belong to which login?
<pabed2> what is " orginal" in this case ?
<ioria> pabed2,  the original is just two lines    ' auto lo'   ' iface lo inet loopback '
<tatertots> pabed2: if you cannot undo what was done, ultimately you'll be reinstalling, save the time and start reinstalling already
<sayres561> k1l_: I can login by kernel version 4.4.0-31 but by this version 4.4.0-64 or 4.4.0-66 i can not login.now i am in 4.4.0-31
<pabed2> how do i reinstall it ?
<tatertots> pabed2: did someone else install ubuntu for you? yes or no
<ioria> sayres561, run 'ifconfig -a' and look for the interfaces names
<pabed2> ioria: i clean all lines expect that two lines and restarted it
<ioria> pabed2,  what's in your /etc/network/interfaces right now ?
<pabed2> but both are inactive wifi and ethernet
<pabed2> no , I myself installed it
<tatertots> pabed2: if yes contact the person who installed it and ask them to reinstall it
<sayres561> ioria: i do but in console does not know my wireless inteface
<ducasse> pabed2: your ethernet adapter would still be up with the old config from /e/n/i unless you downed it
<ioria> sayres561,  what you got from that command ?
<tatertots> pabed2: if no...........i'm perplexed you'd need to ask how to (re)install it if you personally installed it to begin with
<pabed2> auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ioria> pabed2, ok, you probably need to configure the interface in NM, open it
<sayres561> ioria: let me i try again .i'll comeback
<ducasse> ioria: make sure it's down first
<ioria> ducasse, restarting NM, should down & up, iirc
<ducasse> ioria: even if it has an old config from /e/n/i?
<ioria> ducasse, i guess so, if has been resetted
<ducasse> ioria: ok, don't mind me, then :)
<ioria> ducasse,  but it can be done, no problem
<DNA9> whats up?
<ioria> pabed2,  you said you need to 'ad a gateway'   right ?
<ioria> *add
<pabed2> when i open nm I see wifi connectio1 that i created already
<DNA9> why does my raspbery pi lock up after awhile?
<pabed2> I must clean it and add it a new ?
<ioria> pabed2,  choose 'add' and select 'ethernet'
<sayres561> ioria: this is my wireless interface's name : wlx00304f
<toothe> Last evening I downloaded a new kernel source, compiled it and installed it.
<toothe> But now my ZFS kernel module doesn't work, and apt-get install zfs won't install it.
<ioria> sayres561, ok, does it show  configured (ip) in ifconfig -a ?
<toothe> Is there a way to download the source, compile it and install it?
<ducasse> toothe: where did you get the kernel source?
<toothe> ducasse: apt source.
<sayres561> ioria: yes. it show my network interface
<toothe> but it wasn't the same version - i didn' trealize that until this mroning.
<toothe> ducasse: can I just download the ZFS source and install it?
<ioria> sayres561,  what ip is assigned ?
<ducasse> toothe: with ubuntu kernels you should use zfs-dkms
<ducasse> toothe: operative word being 'should'. don't know if the zfsonlinux tarball will work.
<pabed2> i did it wired works but wifi does not work
<toothe> ducasse: oh? hm...
<toothe> yeah, I'm not sure what to do.
<ioria> pabed2, it works ? did you set 'manual' or 'automatic' ?
<toothe> i just want to compile this and be on my way.
<ioria> pabed2, now you paste  ifconfig -a
<pabed2> automatic dhcp
<ioria> pabed2, so no need to add a gw
<ioria> pabed2, paste  ifconfig -a
<ducasse> toothe: it's been a long time since i needed to compile my own kernels, so i haven't tried at all. what is the problem with the standard kernels?
<toothe> ducasse: I am trying to monitor some PCI calls.
<toothe> and I cannot get a kernel hook working, so I'll just compile the entire kernel
<toothe> but compiling the kernel causes ZFS to die
<toothe> so...its as if I have to pick one.
<toothe> ugh, I might just have to reinstall...
<ducasse> toothe: my only suggestion at this point is to ask in #ubuntu-kernel.
<sayres561> ioria: no IP assign to wireless interface
<ioria> sayres561,  wpasupplicant is installed ?
<sayres561> ioria: what is next?
<pabed2> ioria:i don't know why  internet speed is too slow ,from ubuntu when ping 8.8.8.8 time is 1700 but from the other devices is good
<ioria> pabed2, paste  ifconfig -a
<ioria> sayres561,  we can try to bypass NM and create an interfaces file
<ioria> sayres561,  you need your gw ip, you ssid  and passphrase
<pabed2> it is too slow to open pastebin and any site
<sayres561> ioria: ok .so !!!
<ioria> pabed2,  ifconfig -a |nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> sayres561,   sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces  /etc/network/interfaces.back
<Choups> guys, I have a vps running apache (p: 80) and another server app (port: 123), but the one in port 123 is not accessable. Is there any way i can put a link between those 2?
<Choups> Maybe show in port 80 what is beeing showned in port 123.
<mguy> Choups: Is your firewall allowing port 123
<Choups> dont know
<Choups> all i know is apache shows in my local browser
<Choups> the other app doesnt
<Choups> but when I do curl :9292 in the remote machine
<Choups> the page apears
<Choups> so the app is running
<Choups> but I cant see it in my local browser
<mguy> Are you telling your browser to use port 9292
<Mishari> Salam.
<Choups> lol yes
<pabed2> ioria: wlan0 taked ip from dhcp but it does not search any ssids yet
<abed> ioria: http://termbin.com/pw7q
<ioria> pabed2,  stop eth0 if you want to test wlan0
<Mishari> I got stuck in my repositories, I'm confused that why Ubuntu 15 has many different resources than Ubuntu 16, any idea ? thanks
<k1l_> Mishari: ubuntu 15.04 and ubutnu 15.10 are both dead. you cant use that anymore
<Mishari> aha
<ioria> pabed2,  did you insert ssid and passphrase in NM -> wlan0 ?
<Mishari> what about the repositories ?
<k1l_> Mishari: the repos get shut down after a while. becaus the release should not be used anyway
<Malgorath> Hi, I was wonddering if anyone has attempted to install ubuntu 16.X on to a Lenovo IdeaCentre 300-01IBY (http://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/desktops-and-all-in-ones/300-series/300-01iby/downloads/ds112430)
<abed> ioria: I stoped it it works but wifi has  inactive icon in NM and there are not any ssids there
<mguy> Malgorath: In this channel, probably not. In the world? Yes. Ask Google
<ioria> abed, ,  Security Tab, iirc
<Mishari> okay... thanks k1l_
<Malgorath> mguy: already looked on google, hence my asking here. GOogle has to many vague references and can't find anything really about how the process works
<ducasse> !google | mguy
<ubottu> mguy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<k1l_> Mishari: you should make sure to upgrade your ubuntu to 15.10 and then to 16.04
<ioria> abed, ,  you need to tell it  ssid and passphrase
<k1l_> Mishari: on 16.04 you got still 4 years support timeframe left
<alexbligh1> Hi. I have Ubuntu 16.04 + Grub2 installed (I think) on an HP Gen8 BIOS only (UEFI) micro server with 4 x 8GB hard disks, GPT partitioned. The first two hard disks each have a bios_grub partition, then a 16GB /boot (RAID 1 between the drives), then a RAID 1 LVM PV taking the rest of the disks. The other two drives just have an LVM PV.  Installed Ubuntu 16.04 using manual partitioning (several times). Boot hangs at "Attempting to boot from drive C:
<alexbligh1> " (i.e. before grub). In rescue mode from USB stick, grub-install to relevant drives. I've also tried without a /boot, without a bios_grub. I've done disk_set pmbr_boot on on both drives. Any ideas?
<mguy> Malgorath: Do you want to know 'does it work'? or do you have a particular issue with your install
<Mishari> k1l_,  even in Linux for example ?
<Mishari> sorry, { linux mint } ?
<Malgorath> mguy: wondering if it works and if so are there any issues with the install, like I have 16.04 lts on a usb stick already
<k1l_> Mishari: we cant support linux mint at all. ask their support for issues with mint, please
<helios456>  is there a cockpit ppa for Ubuntu Server that does not install X11?
<mguy> Malgorath: did you try to install it
<Malgorath> mguy: not yet I just setup a test station with one that I bought months ago and put in a box and forgot till I found it cleaning my closet out
<mguy> Malgorath: it apparently works https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/ideacentre-Stick-300-Linux-USB-boot/td-p/2217942
<abed> ioria: everthing is ok right now , but I am alittle bit confused , what was  happened ? after I remove /e/n/i eth lines and wlans and restart it
<Malgorath> mguy: thanks
<toothe> alright, I"m a little frustrated.
<toothe> I'm running the kernel 4.4.0-66-generic
<toothe> How do I get the source for that specific kernel?
<ioria> abed,  good;  you need to choose where to configure your interfaces ... or in /etc/nt/interfaces or in NM...
<Olanzapin> &j windows
<ducasse> toothe: "A specific source version can be retrieved by postfixing the source name with an equals and then the version to fetch"
<jeremy31> toothe: enable source code repositories and then in terminal apt-get source linux-image-$(uname-r)
<Malgorath> mguy: think I should go with lubuntu?
<abed> ioria:my brobles  if we have configuration in both place ,
<avid_fan> I've been reading about ZFS, and I wondering if it's difficult to use or if it's worth the time. Any thoughts?
<Choups> guys, I have a vps running: 1-apache (p: 80) and 2-another server app (port: 123), but the one in port 123 is not accessable. Is there any way i can put a link between those 2? Maybe show in port 80 what is beeing showned (locally in the server network) in port 123.
<k1l_> avid_fan: is has advantages and is stable. its easy to use for data partitions on ubuntu.
<ioria> abed,  you can have problems, yes
<avid_fan> k1l_: yeah, that's what has me interested
<ducasse> avid_fan: i love it, but you won't get the best out of it on a system with just one drive.
<avid_fan> k1l_: But from what I've read, it's something that I'd have to add at install as it's not built into the kernel. Right?
<k1l_> avid_fan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<ducasse> avid_fan: it is, in 16.04 and up.
<k1l_> avid_fan: no. since 16.04 ubuntu ships zfs support in the repos. so you can easily install it.
<Choups> [help please]
<abed> ioria: it is my /e/n/i http://termbin.com/w7c6 If I want to edit it what shoul I do before?
<k1l_> Choups: look with nmap if that port is open on that ip
<Choups> i did curl and it is
<Pici> Choups: where did you run curl from?
<k1l_> Choups: and ip:port in browser doesnt work?
<Choups> i run curl from server shell
<Choups> ip:port in local browser doesnt work
<k1l_> Choups: so you never tested from outside
<k1l_> Choups: that is why i told you to look with nmap from outside
<avid_fan> ducasse: well, I think I get what you mean about having limited performance/enchancement by using just one drive, but I like the idea of having the ability to configure options per dataset even with just the one drive.
<ioria> abed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<Pici> Choups: does ss -peanut | grep 123   say it is listening on 127.0.0.1?
<abed> ioria: NM and /e/n/i has conflict each other when their config be differet eachother , should not  one of those has first priority?
<avid_fan> ducasse: combined with the fact that I can have multiple datasets, in one pool, with easily changed quotas also has appeal.
<Choups> Pici yes
<Choups> Pici: yes
<ioria> abed, /e/n/i should have priority, if well formatted
<ducasse> avid_fan: if you use things like libvirt/lxc/lxd for example i'd say it's worth it.
<avid_fan> ducasse: Ah, good point.
<Pici> Choups: you need to fix the config for your app  so that it listens on either your external IP address, or on 0.0.0.0 (which is all addresses)
<abed> ioria: many thanks
<Choups> ok going to try
<ioria> abed,  you're welcome
<k1l_> avid_fan: ubuntu included zfs because of the usage for lxd containers
<ducasse> avid_fan: for a random home user with a one-disk desktop, not so much :)
<xok> anyone with d-i and partman experience?..
<xok> I can't get LVM working...
<ducasse> xok: far more of them in #ubuntu-server
<xok> ducasse: thanks, I will try...
<Jeff_491> configure: error: Can't find "mcs" in your PATH????
<Jeff_491> help
<ducasse> xok: quiet there on weekends, though.
<avid_fan> k1l_ ducasse : thanks, that's kinda what I was thinking. It's definitely stable and usable, just maybe not worth the little extra trouble.
<Choups> PICI YOU THE MEN!
<Choups> thanks men
<ducasse> avid_fan: imo it's a _very_ elegant way to handle storage, though. nice to work with.
<avid_fan> I'll keep reading, and definitely install it to experiment.
<ducasse> avid_fan: hang on a second, i've got a link you should see.
<avid_fan> ducasse: sure. fire when ready
<ducasse> avid_fan: it was already open :) good reference - https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<jarlath> Is there any difference between 16.04 and 17.04 in terms of trying out Unity 8?
<k1l_> jarlath: i think yes
<avid_fan> ducasse: looks good. thanks again.
<bogsdollocks> oh dear buntu heads...damm auto login
<dudeji> Hey guys anybody changed tray icon for vlc ? I have changed originak icon after editing this file  /usr/share/applications/vlc.desktop and launcher gives me new icon but tray is still giving me old icon.
<ducasse> jarlath: the people in #ubuntu+1 might know details
<jarlath> k1l_: ducasse thanks, I'll try +1
<ducasse> dudeji: did you run update-icon-caches?
<dudeji> nope
<dudeji> let me do it
<bogsdollocks> sad
<dudeji> No luck ducasse : sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/* i did this
<ducasse> dudeji: seems you might also need gtk-update-icon-cache - read the man pages as i'm not familiar with them.
<dudeji> done that also , no luck
<dudeji> will restart help ?
<dudeji> vlc icon update did not worked , is it bug ?
<inisheer> Anyone using QT to develop on Ubuntu? If so, any negative experiences?
<garetare> Hi, I was trying to get Teamviewer to work on my Lubuntu PC but it pops up with an error saying "Verification of your teamviewer version failed, Teamviewer will quit for security reason. Please reinstall teamviewer" but nothing i tried seems to be working
<ducasse> garetare: did you try reinstalling it?
<garetare> yes. just a simple uninstall didnt do so then i tried this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/764228/teamviewer-11-wont-run-on-ubuntu-16-04-64-bit but to no avail
<ducasse> garetare: well, in that case you should look at teamviewer's website for their support, as we don't support third party software here. the only other suggestion i have is to try running it as a freshly created or guest user, to see if user config is the problem.
<compdoc> garetare, try x2go
<garetare> ah ok. i wasnt sure if this chat gives third party support or not. i'll try making a new user and see if that helps. thanks for the idea
<alkisg> What misconfiguration could I have done to cause extremely slow write speeds to my md raid1 array? Like, dd write => 1 MB/sec, while dd read => 30 MB/sec. They are two 4 Tb rotational disks with 200 MB/sec transfer rate...
<ducasse> alkisg: partition misalignment?
<garetare> test1
<garetare> whoops sorry. didnt realize this keyboard was plugged into my main pc
<alkisg> ducasse: sfdisk -l shows the exact same numbers....
<alkisg> Btw, the initial syncing was done at 100 MB/sec
<garetare> @compdoc does x2go have a windows client
<ducasse> alkisg: i meant sector boundary misalignment, but it was just a guess. https://superuser.com/questions/393914/what-is-partition-alignment-and-why-whould-i-need-it#393918
<compdoc> garetare, yes
<Eric_____> hi
<garetare> @compdoc does it allow me to access my windows pc while its unattended
<alkisg> ducasse: yes, there's a 512/4096 mismatch there, checking if that is what slows it down, thank you...
<compdoc> garetare, to access windows use remote desktop. There is an x2go windows client, but no server. Only 'nix has the server part, and the same client as windows
<ducasse> alkisg: yw
<garetare> @compdoc i'll look into it. thanks for the suggestion
<shafox> My home wifi network is not visible in ubuntu but all the other devices such as phone and windows laptop can access the wifi.
<shafox> I can see other's wifi nanme but not mine.
<Need> Hello. Anybody online?
<Need> I'm in need of help. If there's anybody who's up to help, tell me :)
<k1l_> !details | Need
<ubottu> Need: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Need> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Need> I have following issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24159328/ is there someone who is willing to help?
<pkunk> Are there any ppa's for trusty that enable kaby lake 3d in x.org ?
<wedgie> Need: that almost sounds like bad memory. first thing id do is run memtest on the box to see if that is the case
<ioria> Need you changed your password from terminal with an ecrypted home ?
<alkisg> Need: if you press alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to text mode, and try to login from there, does it crash?
<Need> WHOA! That's a little too much. I'll run memory test, I'll try to login using Alt+Ctrl+F1. And no, I was just logged into my account, opened terminal and changed password there. Be right back.
<wedgie> Need: the failing to log i  sounds like ioria's concern. the segfault when running passwd is concerning on its own thouh
<Laptop> Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, butcan somebody help me with a problem I'm having with Ubuntu 16.04? I can't connect to any networks, and no solution I've tried online has worked for me...
<compdoc> Python, should be easy enough to fix. what do you think is wrong?
<NotPython> compdoc: I couldn't begin to guess, networking is not a strong point for me.
<kk4ewt> NotPython, any network as in wireless or any network including wired
<compdoc> NotPython, use pastebin and show us the output of the command:  ifconfig
<NotPython> kk4ewt: Only wireless, my router is in the other side of our house, it's just too far to connect to.
<alkisg> ducasse: it was a bad installation due to file system issues; debsums revealed a few broken packages, and reinstalling the dmraid package fixed it. Very weird that it was running at slow speed instead of  failing to boot... :)
<scarlet> trying to uninstall lightdm but apt only allows me to do so by installing GDM? wtf. how do i find the cause of this
<NotPython> compdoc: I can't use pastebin, as it's on a separate computer. I'll have to take a photo of the screen and send that.
<kk4ewt> NotPython,  so what wireless card
<k1l_> scarlet: sounds like some package wants a *dm to be isntalled. maybe worth looking with rdepends
<NotPython> kk4ewt: I couldn't tell you off of the top of my head, it's from an older computer I had, and I lost the packing and stuff years ago,
<kk4ewt> NotPython,  lspci should tell you
<ducasse> alkisg: weirdness :)
<ducasse> scarlet: if you have any of the major desktops installed they probably depend on a dm.
<S0bait> Hello, I have a 32 GB microSD card, that has 7 GB of content. Is there a way for me to clone this card without making a ~30 GB image from dd?
<evg_> Hey I'm having a bunch of problems with my wifi, first of all, it randomly disconnects
<phos1> I am writing a script for installing my server. When i try to install php5 mycrpt it’s promting for a repoonse (Y/N) how do I put in yes automatically?
<evg_> and sometimes when it connects - it's 1mb/s
<k1l_> phos1: apt install -y
<phos1> Thank, so easy…
<scarlet> k1l_, ducasse yup, it seems it was nvidia-prime. thx!
<NotPython> compdoc: http://prnt.sc/eiqwpw
<evg_> Has someone ever had wifi problems? I randomly get disconncted, it says i'm using the hotspot when i'm not and so on...
<evg_> I ended up tethering the wifi from my phone...
<tatertots> evg_: in terminal>     sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> evg_: let me know when its done
<NotPython> kk4ewt: Here's what lspci returned: http://prnt.sc/eiqwpw
<avid_fan> S0bait: Clonezilla uses http://partclone.org/
<evg_> tatertots: done
<tatertots> evg_: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> evg_: share url/link here
<avid_fan> S0bait: maybe easier than dd. I've used Clonezilla as a "ghost" replacement for cloning complete machines, but it seems logical that you could use the tools they use to clone the microSD card
<evg_> inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<Name_> Hello. It's me again. From this issue (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24159328/). I don't see option for memory testing (even in recovery). I could login on my own account using latest password. LS returned "access-your-desktop-data,desktop" and some file.
<evg_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24159417/
<kk4ewt> NotPython,  so look up that card and find out what driver you should be using
<S0bait> avid_fan: Its only ubuntu?
<k1l_> S0bait: dd knows conv=sparse
<S0bait> k1l_: So I have a 30 GB image, gave source microsd card to someone else, can I only restore things i want only?
<avid_fan> S0bait: partclone? Don't know.
<kk4ewt> NotPython,  also be sure you hardware switch is not disabled
<S0bait> likely not eh?
<NotPython> kk4ewt: Hardware switch?
<kk4ewt> NotPython,  yes
<k1l_> S0bait: then compress the img file
<evg_> tatertots: i posted the link, if you didn't see
<NotPython> kk4ewt: What do you mean by that?
<kk4ewt> most laptops have a wireless switch
<evg_> tatertots: shoulda tagged you
<kk4ewt> some its a touch switch but others have a phyical switch
<k1l_> S0bait: but dd should resume to full size on rewriting the img file created with dd.
<NotPython> kk4ewt: I see neither, but since Windows 7 on the same computer connects just fine, I'm assuming that it's on.
<k1l_> S0bait: look at the manpage of dd
<S0bait> k1l_: Would you mind please showing me a sample command?
<S0bait> ok
<tatertots> evg_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/675352/wireless-disconnects-intermittently-with-intel-corporation-centrino-advanced-n-6
<Australopithecus> Hello, my labtop is running ubuntu mate 16.1 with a kaby lake processor and an intel graphics card 520 HD and crashes where it makes a weird sound then the screen flickers with multicoloured shapes
<goldfinger> hello friends!
<S0bait> k1l_: I thought one cam compress an image but before restoring it, you have to pipe it to unzip?
<k1l_> S0bait: yes. if you compress it you first need to decompress it.
<Name_> Hello, would someone be so kind to help me with this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24159443/ ?
<k1l_> S0bait: but conv=sparse is different from that
<Name_> I also included the results of suggestions from this chat
<evg__> I'm back, the guy who requested the system info, do you know how to fix it?
<S0bait> k1l_: Right so compressing/decompressing is useless.. I want to reduce the copyinvg time now the time required the download the image of my teammtes.
<S0bait> k1l_: Okay, let me readup conv-sparse
<ioria> Name_,  if you changed your password from terminal with an ecrypted home you need to reverse it
<Name_> ioria "reverse it"? You mean password? Or the entire encryption? Can't I decrypt with old password and reencrypt with new password?
<NotPython> Okay, I have a driver tar file on the computer... how do I install it?
<Name_> This isn't some "custom" encryption, this is the one that comes together with Ubuntu installation.
<ioria> Name_,  wait, when yo login in console , can you see your files ?
<Name_> ioria I see two files, one says something like "access-your-files.desktop" and another file, I think text.
<ioria> Name_,  so, the answer is 'no'  ?
<Name_> ioria Yeah, it's negative
<Name_> ioria I only see encrypted dump file. Still encrypted.
<ioria> Name_,  so, decryption it's not working
<evg_> I'm back again
<NotPython> Anyone?
<evg_> after the wifi cut off, again...
<ioria> Name_,  you need to change again your passwd , but this time inserting the old one
<evg_> tabakhase: was it you that was helping me?
<ioria> Name_,  the one you used, before changing it
<Name_> ioria Ah, is it possible to encrypt the installation with new password then? Or is it out of question? Or complicated?
<tabakhase> not within the last 6 months evg_ :P
<ioria> Name_,  if you don't care about your old home, just create a new user
<NotPython> ... can nobody help me... ?
<Name_> ioria OH WAIT. I FORGOT, it doesn't encrypt drive, it encrypts home xD
<ioria> NotPython, sudo lshw -C network
<tabakhase> but ggogle should have logs for this channel, so if you search yourself you might find who you talked to evg_ =)
<ioria> Name_,  yes
<Name_> ioria So if I create new user, and put there the new password, it will encrypt drive using new password? And everything should be fine?
<ducasse> !logs | evg_
<ubottu> evg_: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ioria> Name_,  nope
<Name_> !logs
<ioria> Name_,  a new user is ... a New User
<Name_> ioria Well?
<Name_> ioria Am I missing something?
<Name_> ioria It's new user. New password, but home won't be encrypted?
<ioria> Name_,  nope, but you can . you can create a third user and encrypt the second with ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user
<ioria> Name_,  in few words, if you don't care about your old home, but you still want an encrypted home you have to use ecryptfs-migrate-home
<ioria> Name_,  before try to reverse to the old passwd
<Name_> ioria So. I go back, enter root using this console. Change my password, to old one, enter my user, put all important files on USB. Create new user. Put new password, ecryptfs-migrate-home, and put all files inside from USB?
<Name_> ioria Is that about right?
<NotPython> ioria: Then what?
<ioria> Name_,  nope, if you can reverse the passwd, it should be fine and your files will be decrypted at login
<ioria> Name_,  if it works, and you remember the old passwd
<Name_> ioria Yes. I know. But I'd still like new password. And you told me to get these files, create new user, and ecrypts-----, is that right?
<scarlet> startx only runs with root priviledges?
<Name_> Maybe step by step. Let me enter my account, I'll come back from within Linux
<Name_> Much easier.
<Name_> Cya!
<ioria> NotPython, maybe pste it
<ioria> *paste
<NotPython> ioria: I had to take a photo, since it was on another computer - http://prnt.sc/eiqwpw
<k1l_> scarlet: on ubuntu you start the *dm to handle all the xorg stuff and dont run startx
<Name> ioria Holy crap, you were right.
<Name> ioria I'm inside Linux right now
<Name> ioria YAY YOU
<scarlet> k1l_, got it working fine without dm and without expanding user priv.
<Name> ioria I would be extra happy, if you helped me changing password to the new one. What's next step chef?
<Vioner> Hi. I just installed recent Ubuntu and it booted, but it doesn't respond to anything at all. Mouse, keyboard input not there. I can only see the screen with toolbar, sidebar and black wallpaper. Why is that??
<Vioner> It seems like it hanged because the clock is still.
<ioria> Name, as rule, if you want to change passwd on encryption you use the Gui Tool
<Name> ioria :p
<sayres561> I create NM interface with this content https://paste.ubuntu.com/24159542/ . but after sudo service network-manager restart my access to INTERNET is gone. is my interface is correct?
<Vioner> it didn't even show login prompt, just hanged... wth
<Name> ioria But I wanted to be hip.
<ioria> Name, SysteSettings -> User Accounts
<ioria> Name, ok...:þ
<Name> ioria May sound impossible, but there's no "User Accounts". I'm using kubuntu. Which is just Ubuntu, on which top of I installed KDE.
<ioria> Name, and if you want to encrypt a new user, read this https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<ioria> Name, look for the Account Manager in kde ... i don't remember exactly what it is
<Name> ioria I know I should look for such, but none is there, the closest is "Account Details" which sends me to KDE wallet and some other unrelated stuff.
<Name> ioria "User Manager"
<ioria> Name, Password &  User Accounts
<Name> ioria If I enter password here, it will change properly?
<ioria> Name, idk that tool, to be honest
<Name> ioria YOLO
<Name> ioria (as kids would say)
<Name> ioria Let's see if I managed to wipe out entire drive.
<ioria> Name, ok...
<Name> ioria Can't I just, get my files on USB, create empty user, delete THIS account, then enter into new user, put my files back, put password on, and tell my computer to encrypt with this password?
<Name> ioria I don't care that much about personalization, more about the files themselves.
<ioria> Name,  yes, but you need two users to to that
<ioria> *do
<Name> ioria Two, as in new, and old, or new, old, and the third one?
<ioria> Name,  https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<ioria> Name,  you cannot encrypt the same folder you're on
<NotPython> Can someone help me without abandoning me this time?
<ioria> NotPython, i asked you  sudo lshw -c Network  not lspci
<NotPython> ioria: http://prnt.sc/eirhyx
<Name> ioria Is it possible to enter someone else's home, knowing their password, as root? On same computer?
<ioria> NotPython, and it' s not working ?
<NotPython> ioria: Nope.
<NotPython> It "connects" (without internet access) for like 5 seconds, then disconnects.
<ioria> NotPython,  can't you connect with ethernet ? so you use pastebinit ?
<ducasse> Name: root can read/write any file on the system, but not the encrypted home of a logged-out user.
<NotPython> ioria: If you mean with a cable, then I don't know, but the computer is too far from the router to be able to make a connection.
<ioria> Name,  ^ that
<ioria> NotPython,  i see
<Name> ioria Not even if I know the password?
<Name> ducasse Not even if I know the password?
<ducasse> Name: if you know the password you don't need root
<ioria> Name,  don't think so ... maybe mounting manually idk, but it would be a mess
<Name> ducasse Long story :p
<ioria> NotPython,   take a pic of  'ip a' ?
<Name> ioria This new account (that will be new mine account). Do I put password on it right now? Or later? Also, what do I do once I create it?
<ioria> NotPython,   if you used adduser ,  you need to add new user to sudo
<Name> ioria Wrong name. :p
<Name> ioria I used "User Manager", built in tool.
<Name> ioria Because terminals are bad :( and evil and such
<ioria> Name it's ok
<Name> ioria So do I leave it passwordless or do I put my wished password?
<Budgie^Smore> anyone familiar with manually setting up wifi in /etc/network/interface?
<ioria> Name  you need a passwd
<Name> ioria Okay, setting it up. And the third account that I will use to decrypt the new account, does it need password or?
<ioria> Name  wait, .... if the fist (main) user works, you don't need a third user
<Name> ioria But I tried changing password on the first, remember that issue with not being able to login?
<Name> "[21:14] == sparklyballs [~sparklyba@unaffiliated/sparklyballs] has quit [Quit: I'M MELTING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!]" what?
<Name> ioria I'm totally confused
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: what's the question?
<ioria> Name  me too
<Name> ioria Let's start from start. I'm in my account, regular account, have password of root and mine. And I'm able to access everything.
<Name> ioria I'd like to have my home encrypted with new password.
<Name> ioria What do I do?
<ioria> Name  you don't need root
<ioria> Name  use the Gui Tool
<Name> ioria GUI Tool for what?
<Name> ioria And which GUI tool? I have created accounts already
<ioria> Name  for change your passwd
<Name> ioria and it works now?
<Name> ioria Lemme see.
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse I am getting an error "/sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.wlp2s0 when I try
<Olanzapin> Hello! I'm having some trubble with K3b. Senario is this. I'm running the application as sudo to be able to customize setting remove splashscreen etc. after that without sudo application crashes all the time. Some days ago a user helped me out with that but i had to reinstall and forgot about that problem. All i can remember was that it had to do with my credentials and that we use "chown" something plz help me out again.
<vlt> Olanzapin: Running tools like this as root is not a good idea.
<k1l_> Olanzapin: what are you trying at all there?  modify the ubuntu iso?
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: can you pastebin the interfaces file?
<Olanzapin> iknow but that is the only way to remove splashscreen and change user theme
<Olanzapin> interfaces?
<NotPython> ioria: http://prnt.sc/eirq91
<Olanzapin> Had to do somehting like chown user home
<k1l_> Olanzapin: yes, ruininh your users home permissions is one of the things that running gui programs with root do
<ioria> NotPython,   your wifi is down
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse http://paste.ubuntu.com/24159787/
<ducasse> Olanzapin: yes, 'sudo chown -R $USER.$USER $HOME'
<\9> is that supposed to be $USER:$USER ?
<\9> or is there syntax that i'm not aware of?
<k1l_> yes it is
<Olanzapin> thank you
<ioria> NotPython,   using default Network Manager ?
<NotPython> ioria: it can't be, though, I'm using that same wifi on another compute to talk on here.
<ducasse> \9: . works, at least it always has
<NotPython> ioria: I think so, I don't know of any alternatives.
<\9> ducasse: hmm interesting
<ioria> NotPython,   i mean your wifi interface is down
<\9> i've only known of ':'
<Olanzapin> must save this one :D
<ducasse> Olanzapin: as i told you last time, if you *have* to run it with sudo, use gksudo/kdesudo.
<ioria> NotPython,   look ... state  DOWN
<k1l_> Olanzapin: no, that is not a good idea to intentionally ruin your system
<NotPython> ioria: Oh, ho do I fix that?
<NotPython> *how
<\9> Olanzapin: you shouldn't let your home directory get into such a state that chown is necessary in the first place
<\9> Olanzapin: only use sudo with system tools and nothing else!
<ioria> NotPython,   Asus pc ?
<Olanzapin> Iknow but this is the only way that i know about to customize k3b to a more ubuntu style
<\9> you mean k3b's application style?
<NotPython> ioria: Cusom built.
<Name> ioria Nope, tool made same mistake I did. Let's go easier way, and just copy files, remove THIS (1st) account, move files to the new (2nd) account, then encrypt new account (2nd), with the tool account (3rd).
<k1l_> Olanzapin: "customize k3b" k3b is a burning program
<Olanzapin> no splash and user theme overbrurning etc
<k1l_> Olanzapin: that sounds like a bad workaround to another issue
<Name> ioria I know you're busy, so just help the other guys, then if you find spare moment, I'll be waiting :)
<ioria> NotPython,   open NM and see if it's configured,  then restart NM
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: sorry about the delay. what is the actual interface name? there is one name in the error you posted and a different one in the file.
<Olanzapin> hehe :-D it's me in a nutshell
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse no worries... wlp2s0
<k1l_> Olanzapin: you can just unpack the iso and make the changes then
<NotPython> ioria: I don't see any program... Is it a terminal code I need to put in?
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: now look at the interface name in the file you pastebin'ed - it's not the same.
<ioria> NotPython,  nm-connection-editor
<ioria> Name  meaning you can't change passwd on your encrypted user ?
<NotPython> ioria: Okay, how do I check if it's configured?
<Olanzapin> iso? i'm a noob installed from terminal and then used sudo command to be able to get to the settings
<Budgie^Smore> oh that is a typo, ducasse, the machine with the problem is currently offline
<k1l_> Olanzapin: what?
<Name> ioria Yep
<Name> ioria I think I really need new account with new account and new encryption
<Budgie^Smore> it would be the same as wlps2s0 :P
<ioria> NotPython,  go through the Tabs... ssid, passphrase, and , in case, set the IPv4 Tab as static
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: is the interface currently up and being managed by network manager?
<ioria> Name it's weid, it works on ubuntu and lubuntu, i don't see why it's not working on kde ....
<NotPython> ioria: There's no static option here...
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse no disabled network manager totally cause I thought that was the problem but it wasn't :-/
<ioria> NotPython, manual
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: which ubuntu is this?
<Name> ioria So, I created new (2nd) account and tool account (3rd one). Are files first or the encryption? Also, how come encryption doesn't affect my drive speed?
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse I see in /var/log/syslog entries showing the dhcpclient trying to get an ip... xenial
<NotPython> ioria: how do I restart NM?
<ioria> NotPython,  sudo service network-manager restart
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: try 'sudo systemctl restart networking' to give everything network-related a good kick in the behind.
<ioria> Name it shouldn't
<isomorphismes> googling around for some advice I'm sure many people have asked before, but I must be using the wrong words.
<NotPython> ioria: Nothing, still no connection...
<NotPython> Thanks anyway
<isomorphismes> I want to build libavcodec (*-extra, *-dev, *54 etc) --- and any dependencies / reverse dependencies (ffmpeg, totem, avconv, etc) --- myself
<ioria> NotPython,  paste again ip a
<isomorphismes> (this is related to http://askubuntu.com/questions/851190/how-to-update-libavcodec-on-ubuntu-14-04)
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse returns immediately but if I look at ifconfig, I now have a new iface wlp2s0:avahi!
<NotPython> ioria: It's the same result as before.
<isomorphismes> I think I've successfully downloaded, unpacked, configured, and made libav-11.4
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse and it was given a 169.254. auto address
<isomorphismes> but how do I turn off the ubuntu repository stuff, make sure I have turned off all such stuff, and what is going on in /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/library, /usr/local/shared, etc?
<isomorphismes> I'm sure someone has written about this, just nto sure what search terms to use.
<ioria> NotPython,  sudo ifconfig wlp5s0 up
<NotPython> ioria: Still not connecting.
<ioria> NotPython,  dhclient wlp5s0
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: wait, you are using wps, not wpa?
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse no wpa
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse or at least I thought I was
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: another typo in interfaces file? wps-psk
<NotPython> ioria: Problem persists. Is there more to this?
<Budgie^Smore> it is a typo yes :-/
<toothe> A few hours ago I specifically downloaded the source fo rthe Kernel I run 4.4.0-generic
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse should be wpa-psk
<toothe> I even see the source for linux-4.4.0
<toothe> Yet after 2 hours of ocmpiling, it installed Kernel 4.4.44
<ioria> NotPython,  ip a still the same ?  look at the state
<toothe> which would be fine, except for the fact that the ZFS module won't install now.
<toothe> so, is it either ZFS or a custom kernel?
<toothe> ANd, why didn't it just download/build the kernel I explicitly specified?
<NotPython> ioria: How do I check again?
<ioria> NotPython,  ip a
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: ok, do 'sudo ifdown wlp2s0', see what that says
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse "ifdown: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.wlp2s0"
<Budgie^Smore> oh then it gets a RNETLINK ansers: No such process
<NotPython> ioria: http://prnt.sc/eis10s
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: interesting. what does dmesg and syslog say?
<ioria> NotPython,  it's still down
<BlackVenom> Good evening folks
<ioria> NotPython,  what you have in /etc/network/interface ?
<BlackVenom> I have a hard drive that is failing and I want to copy some files that have been corrupted to another drive
<BlackVenom> is it possible to copy only the readable parts?
<NotPython> ioria: I only see "interfaces.d" (folder and "interfaces" (text file) in /etc/network, is it one of them?
<bekks> BlackVenom: Which kind if files?
<BlackVenom> If i use the 'cp' command it fails due to the corruption
<ioria> NotPython,  yes, cat /etc/network/interface
<BlackVenom> hey bekks, so far its video files
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse "systemd[1]: networking.service: Failed with result 'timeout'." is probably the  most interesting line in the syslog
<NotPython> iroria: There is no folder or file with the name "interface" in etc/network/
<NotPython> Oh right, sorry, hold on.
<NotPython> ioria: "No such file or directory"...
<ioria> NotPython,  please, again    ls /etc/network/interfaces
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse not seeing anything suspect in dmesg (other than it didn't log it to /var/log/dmesg!)
<NotPython> ioria: http://prnt.sc/eis4yq
<ioria> NotPython,   and nothing in /etc/network/interfaces.d ?
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse I would use NetworkManager if it weren't for the fact I am about to do some highly unsupported network things so need a bit more manual control of the config for awhile
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: can you try adding 'wireless-mode    managed' to interfaces stanza?
<NotPython> ioria: Nope...
<peterson> search 20 masterplots
<ioria> NotPython,   ever worked ?
<k1l_> peterson: no warez here
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse sure
<peterson> @search 20 masterplots
<BlackVenom> Did you see my reply bekks :-)
<NotPython> ioria: The Internet? Not with Ubuntu on this PC, I just got this PC build 2 days ago, and Ubuntu installed (without internet) yesterday...
<NotPython> *built
<ioria> NotPython,   are you using dhcp ?
<NotPython> ioria: I'm afraid I don't know what that even is...
<NotPython> ioria: Oh right. I was, yeah.
<NotPython> I couldn't configure a connection manually to save my life.
<mbff> Hello! I just added a new hard drive to my ubuntu server. I am getting the error in zfs and parted about the disk not having a label. Do I need to initialize my disk somehow?
<ducasse> BlackVenom: then 'ifdown wlp2s0 ; ifup wlp2s0'
<ioria> NotPython,   ok, so you probably need to configure your wifi interface in NM ; try with a manual configuration
<ducasse> mbff: you want to use zfs on it?
<BlackVenom> not sure what you mean ducasse sorry
<NotPython> ioria: Won't I need know things like the IP and MAC addresses, though?
<mbff> ducasse, yes. But it is a fresh drive. Do I need to partition it even though the entire disk will be used by ZFS?
<rx-bad> hello and have a nice evening
<ioria> NotPython,  not MAC, just your ssid name, (your lan) , your passphrase, your gateway (your ip is derived by your router ip)
<Name> ioria Do you have some spare time now? :)
<ducasse> mbff: no, just create a pool with it
<Name> ioria Or should I come back tomorrow?
<ioria> Name, sorry, i'am leaving
<mbff> ducasse, I am running zfs replace
<rx-bad> stay
<ducasse> BlackVenom: 'sudo ifdown wlp2s0'
<Name> ioria Oh, :|, no problem
<NotPython> ioria: Okay, I'll try it, it might take a while, though,
<ioria> NotPython,  not much
<k1l_> mbff: what is the error you get?
<mbff> ducasse, "/dev/sdc does not contain an EFI label but it may contain partition information in the MBR."
<rx-bad> I seek knowledge
<BlackVenom> ducasse, my wifi is fine. I am trying to move a corrupted file
<k1l_> mbff: is it an error? because zfs will erase that disk anyway
<mbff> k1l_, https://gist.github.com/marshallford/a37058bdc6b65df723ae7d3215602dba
<ducasse> BlackVenom: sorry, bad tab expand. i've been looking at this screen far too long today :-/
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: now 'sudo ifdown wlp2s0'
<NotPython> ioria: Okay, well, I thought that maybe all of that information would be at the back of the router, but I was wrong.
<BlackVenom> haha i was definately confused lol
<k1l_> mbff: use -f with the same command again
<mbff> will do
<ducasse> BlackVenom: to rescue data from a corrupted disk, ddrescue from the gddrescue package might be useful. note - there are two ddrescues, use this one.
<NotPython> ioria: I have no idea what to do...
<mbff> k1l_, It worked and is resilvering. However I still think I should have set a label as ZFS is referring to my new disk as "sdc" and not the model/sku like my old drives
<k1l_> mbff: you linked it to sdc
<mbff> k1l_, should I have linked it to a device id?
<k1l_> mbff: let it resilver. after that you can reimport it with the disk by id
<mbff> k1l_, will do
<mbff> k1l_, do you know the command/process for that?
<BlackVenom> ducasse, I only need two specific files, everything else can be lost. Do I still need to image the whole drive?
<k1l_> zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id yournamehere
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse, "Killed old client process" and then shutdown the dhcp client
<Name> Hello. I'd like to create new account, and set new password and encrypt the home directory with that password (the way Ubuntu does it). How could I do that?
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: ok, 'sudo ifup wlp2s0'
<xrandr> Hi. I just installed nvidia drivers (nvidia-current) and now i cannot login to X. The login screen appears. I log in, then it's like X restarts and brings me back to the login screen
<mbff> k1l_, do I need to remove the drive first?
<k1l_> mbff: but first export if with zpool
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse, and if I do ifup wlp2s0 it keeps trying to get an IP but it doesn't bring up the wifi connection that I can see
<k1l_> mbff: no, let it resilver first.
<NotPython> This problem is really stressing me out...
<rx-bad> hello anyone to talk to
<rx-bad> this is the net no stress
<k1l_> mbff: to recap: first zpool export tank. then zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id tank
<mbff> k1l_, sounds good. But do all this after resilvering is done
<k1l_> mbff: yes, after resilvering
<mbff> thank you mate
<xrandr> anyone?
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse I am guessing it will keep trying to DHCP until it times out
<ducasse> Budgie^Smore: i'm too tired to have any other suggestions now, sorry. i've got to go get some sleep.
<Budgie^Smore> ducasse no worries, thanks for trying
<NotPython> ioria: Well, thanks for the help, anyway.
<Bashing-om> xrandr: "nvidia-current: is miss directional , Chances are the wrong driver installed . try ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' reboot to see the effect .
<rx-bad> bye see you guys soon
<ducasse> BlackVenom: ddrescue will try reading everything, just skipping the blocks it absolutely cannot read. if you want to recover as much of those two files as possible, it's the best idea i've got at the moment as it will give you a readable image you can copy the files from. how usable _they_ are depends on how much and what was corrupted.
<BlackVenom> OK. It's a 4TB HDD. I assume I would need to write the image to another 4TB drive?
<xrandr> Bashing-om: thanks! trying now
<ducasse> BlackVenom: first see what other suggestions you get, i've been at this way too long today and might miss something obvious.
<BlackVenom> OK. Thanks ducasse
<Eric_____> hi
<ducasse> Bashing-om: you got any suggestions for rescuing two video files from a corrupt drive?
<Eric_____> last night i had accidentally deleted windows 10 off when in dual
<xrandr_laptop> Bashing-om: it worked!
<ducasse> !recover | BlackVenom look through these
<ubottu> BlackVenom look through these: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sayres561> I create locl repository and add deb file:///home/manifest/debs debs/ in /etc/apt/sources.list but i got error? where is my mistake?
<sayres561>  
<Name> (let me try again) Hello. I'd like to create new account, and set new password and encrypt the home directory with that password (the way Ubuntu does it). How could I do that?
<Eric_____> anyone?
<sayres561> in "/etc/apt/sources.list" I have copied every debs file
<Name> Eric_____ "Deleted"?
<Bashing-om> BlackVenom: ducasse "Scalpel" might be a good candidate here .
<Name> Eric_____ Did you delete entry or entire partition?
<Eric_____> last night it did deleted entry
<Name> Eric_____ You can use grub repair, it will automatically scan for operating systems and bring up Linux boot menu (both Ubuntu x64 and Windows 10 (loader)) will be there
<Eric_____> grub customizer?
<Name> Eric_____ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BlackVenom> thanks ducasse & Bashing-om
<BlackVenom> I'll check them out now
<Name> Eric_____ You just run these three lines, it will open a window, press a button, and it will update the grub (boot menu) of Linux.
<ducasse> sayres561: if you read the sources.list man page, you will see how the file syntax is supposed to be used.
<sayres561>  I create locl repository and add deb file:///home/manifest/debs debs/ in /etc/apt/sources.list but i got error? where is my mistake? in "/etc/apt/sources.list" I have copied every debs file
<Eric_____> i do re-do install ubuntu iso again
<Name> Eric_____ What?
<Eric_____> hold
<axisys> need help with no sound in my laptop.. sound works fine with 16.04 live cd.. but 16.04 on the laptop has no sound and the sound button on this hp laptop stays red no matter how many times I press it.. but turns to white (enabled) when off of live cd
<k1l_> Eric_____: run "sudo update-grub" in ubuntu
<k1l_> Eric_____: no need to reinstall ubuntu
<Name> Eric_____ ^^^ probably will work too. They're smarter. I just use this trick, when I have to access Windows when boot is taken over by Linux.
<axisys> sudo aplay -l gives multiple devices http://dpaste.com/14H4CG3.txt .. but alsamixer sees only two
<Name> Eric_____ You don't need to reinstall.
<Name> Eric_____ Just run what he wrote. It'll update boot menu.
<Name> Eric_____ "sudo update-grub"
<Eric_____> u do remote desktop before?
<Name> Eric_____ Me? No.
<k1l_> Eric_____: what has remote desktop to do with that?
<Name> Eric_____ He probably wants that we do it for him.
<Name> k1l_ He probably wants that we do it for him.
<Eric_____> remote dektop is a temviewer
<sayres561> ducasse:  tnx buddy but writing " stable main contrib non-free" is necessary?
<Name> Eric_____ I have TeamViewer
<k1l_> Eric_____: just run my command inside ubuntu. it will rescan for other OS and put them into grub.
<k1l_> Eric_____: if you have some other issue please better describe the issue.
<ducasse> sayres561: you need the names of the components you serve, and 'file:///' is incorrect syntax.
<Eric_____> wait until ubuntu iso finish finished downloading
<Name> Eric_____ Why are you redownloading Ubuntu?
<Name> Eric_____ I thought you are on Linux, and Linux doesn't allow booting into Windows?
<k1l_> Eric_____: why do you need to download that iso?
<lunagirl> Name: Dual boot
<Name> lunagirl But what has that do with solution?
<lunagirl> Name: Proly nothing, just mentioning dual or triple boot works
<Eric_____> not me my lptop did it
<Name> Eric_____ Eric, simple questions. What operating system are you on?
<k1l_> Eric_____: can you please describe what the setup and what the issue is?
<Name> lunagirl Yep, dual and triple boot work.
<Name> k1l_ How do you do that you don't have to copy people's names?
<sayres561> ducasse: i have change to this "deb file:/home/manifest/debs" but i got this error "E: Malformed entry 53 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Suite)"
<Name> k1l_ Instead you just have Name: instantly, without typing/copying it.
<k1l_> "na" tab-key
<lunagirl> Name: yeah, dual booting macosx and win10 one one laptop and ubuntu and win10 on another
<k1l_> Name: same works for commands on the terminal
<lunagirl> done triple boot, gentoo, ubuntu and win10 once, it just works
<Name> k1l_: Oh
<Name> lunagirl: I know it does :D
<lunagirl> :)
<Eric_____> i still on win 10
<ducasse> sayres561: you have neither a suite nor components there. _read_ the man page, especially the examples.
<Name> Eric_____: Didn't you mention Windows 10 disappears from boot?
<k1l_> Eric_____: and what is the issue now? what did you have and what did you change? what doesnt work now?
<k1l_> Eric_____: to help you we need more information. you only tell us "my car is broken" but we dont know any details to help you.
<Name> k1l_: Meanwhile, do you have some time? I have kinda of a question too.
<lunagirl> Name: doing ubuntu server and fluxbox on 256 mb now and it for sure works :)
<k1l_> Eric_____: if you have another native language there are ubuntu communities for that too
<Name> lunagirl: Running Ubuntu on 256MB must be harsh xD
<k1l_> Name: just ask, maybe someone can answer that
<lunagirl> Name: not really, running it with fluxbox and mplayer2 takes around 100 mb :)
<Name> Hello. I'd like to create new account, and set new password and encrypt the home directory with that password (the way Ubuntu does it). How could I do that?
<lunagirl> Remmina towards my win 10 enterprise LTSB works nicely
<Name> lunagirl: Well, I'm not ready to give up commody of "everything-shines-bright" over here. I really need the GUI. Otherwise I fail :D
<lunagirl> Name: hihihi :) did I mention the workstation is a pentium 4
<sayres561> ducasse: i have changed to "deb file:/home/manifest/debs stable main contrib non-free " but I got this error:  "File not found - /home/manifest/debs/dists/stable/Release (2: No such file or directory)"
<Name> lunagirl: What is that workstation for?
<lunagirl> IBM ThinkCentre, rescued it from a dumpster cause it looks kinda cute
<Name> lunagirl: "Rescued it from a dumpster cause it looks kinda cute" - lunagirl 2017
<lunagirl> What can I say, Im a dumpster diving girl
<ducasse> sayres561: how did you set up your repo?
<Name> lunagirl: Not my thing, I'd rather live on bleeding edge. I'm a gamer, so, you know.
<lunagirl> Name: thats no problem, my son runs a water cooled gaming rig I built for him
<lunagirl> Name: I just dont like buying stuff when I can get it for free
<Name> lunagirl: Hahahah. "My mom so cool, she built me a gaming PC, I bet your mom doesn't even know what floppy is!"
 * lunagirl takes a long and hard stare at the floppy drive in front of her
<Name> lunagirl: I get it, I imagine hunting for sharpest deals might be exciting and fun.
<lurkey> I'm in the lunagirl camp - why buy it when you  can get it for free from a dumpster
<sayres561> first I install "dpkg-dev" and create directory on home"debs" and I do copy all debs file from "/var/cache/apt/archives" to my debs folder and finally run "dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz" on terminal
<lunagirl> lurkey: high five
<Name> lurkey: Well, don't oversugar it. 1st class GPU performance, won't match GPU you would find somewhere else for free.
<lurkey> ya - high 6!! :)
<lunagirl> :)
<lunagirl> Name: see, all I need is running Z/OS and a couple of tools, Im a happy girl
<jakanonimo> hi
<lunagirl> lurkey: I wont tell you much about the Octane I rescued from being crushed
<jakanonimo> how can i restore my drivers¿
<Name> lunagirl: Everybody has their own style :p
<k1l_> lunagirl: Name lurkey can we put the talking into #ubuntu-offtopic so this channel keeps clear for technical support? thanks :)
<Name> k1l_: Sorry :(
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu-discuss :-)
<lunagirl> k1l_: sorry, my bad
<lunagirl> got carried away
<lurkey> always happens to me too - sorry, back to lurkey mode
<Bashing-om> jakanonimo: What drivers, and why restore ?
<jakanonimo> usb
<jakanonimo> because it dont detected my xbox controller
<ducasse> sayres561: try 'deb file:/home/manifest/debs ./'
<jakanonimo> but before it detected
<sayres561> ducasse:  i got this error "File not found - /home/manifest/debs/./Release (2: No such file or directory)"
<ducasse> sayres561: ok, then something went wrong in the creation of your repo. i've got to go now, it's late here.
<stefan> hello
<sayres561> ducasse: ok buddy thanks
<momken> hello again
<momken> I have a mobile-broadband module "HP un2430" and want to load it in ubuntu
<momken> but anyhow I try to detect it and connect to I can't
<lunagirl> I have one question though, why does fluxbox on ubuntu plonk the menu in /etc/X11
<lunagirl> on gentoo its all in .fluxbox
<momken> My main problem is that my card is not identified as ttyUSB!
<momken> Anyone has experience with mobile-broadband gobi 3000 devices?
<lunagirl> A soft link in .fluxbox just doesnt feel right
<k1l_> momken: does it need modeswitch first?
<momken> k1l_: hmmm. I don't know. How could I know that?
<k1l_> momken: look for the usb id in lsusb and if that is a known issue
<lunagirl> Whats this fixation with a wm having to have everything in /etc/X11
<momken> k1l_: As long as I know my device should be listed as a ttyUSB for the gobi-loader being able to load firmware on to it
<lunagirl> A wm is just a choice and not connected to X11 as such
<momken> k1l_: The device is identified in lsusb but I am not sure whether it is in a good mode or not?
<k1l_> lunagirl: "update-menus" will create .fluxbox with subfolders
<k1l_> lunagirl: putting stuff to /etc/X11 for user configuration is not right
<lunagirl> k1l_: yes but look at /etc/X11 and its littered with copies of fluxbox folders and config files
<lunagirl> k1l_: And yet Cannonial does it. Im just curious what made that decision. On Gentoo its all in .fluxbox
<k1l_> momken: i dont know your device. i only know that a lot of mobile broadband devices show themselves as the usb-pendrive mode until they get changed with the modeswitch. so get the usbid and look for experiences with that deive
<k1l_> lunagirl: i doubt it
<Menzador> Also, most of that stuff got compartmentalised and moved inside /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<lunagirl> k1l_: Take a spin on 32 bit ubuntu server on a virtual, install fluxbox and you know what I mean
<Menzador> And there most certainly wouldn't be anything other than default config files in there anyway
<cercatrova> привет всем
<momken> k1l_: Its id is "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 03f0:371d Hewlett-Packard" and it is not a usb modem, it is a mini-pcie card which communicates over usb protocol
<momken> k1l_: I searched a lot about my device, but little useful results! :(
<Aper> Hi there, I set up a hotspot on my ubuntu 14.04 box and now I'd like to redirect all the trafic to /var/www/html/myFolder/ I tried googling but I think I lack of relevant keywords. Where can I start?
<mbff> Aper, captive portals maybe?
<mbff> Aper, note you can't just foward requests to a folder on your device. Instead a run a web server and point the Apache/Nginx config to your folder.
<lerner> what happened to times new roman in libreoffice? I installed onto a new notebook and its gone
<lerner> is times new roman propieatary?
<Eric_____> im back
<Eric_____> how i create new partition for ubuntu?
<Aper> Well yes I thought of that @mbff but I don't know if it will mess with the hostapd I set up. By the way apache is installed. It's for a digital art fair. I need people connected to the SSID to see the piece of art in http://localhost/myFolder
<lerner> what font do you use when typing a document?
<revri> can you suggest any site/forum where I can get some help with setting up vpn(paid) that doesn't answers my questions  ?
<k1l_> lerner: yes, times new roman is prop. font
<delarry> hello =)
<lerner> k1l_, do you use only opensource fonts?
<mbff> Aper, not a big network guy. Maybe a public/normal website on a subdomain of the art fair's website would be a better options? Then people on phones don't need to connect to a wifi network that won't provide them internet
<delarry> Question: Is there anybody in here who can tell me if there is a possibility to start a PHP Code at spezified date + time
<Irihapeti> lerner, if you want times new roman, install msttcorefonts (I think it's called) I use linux libertine most of the time.
<lerner> i wonder if I should run only opensoruce fonts from now on...
<Aper> mbff, thanks for the suggestion. The venue is not connected to internet and 3G/4G won't work
<lerner> does microsoft get money each time I install that?
<ikonia> delarry: just use cron
<Irihapeti> That is entirely up to you. I have to exchange docs with windows peeps, so I can't do that.
<ikonia> lerner: no
<ikonia> lerner: who is paying them ?
<ezio> i have an email address forwarding from my dns provider.  i have no way to send outgoing email, though.  i just want an smtp server with tls.  any recommendations?
<Irihapeti> I've not heard of MS getting money for them. But I don't know everything.:)
<mbff> Aper, for those connecting to the wifi, is normal wifi (accessing google for instance) expected?
<ikonia> ezio: postfix is the default in ubuntu - it works fine
<ezio> ikonia, yeah but it's overkill as they point out every time someone tries to do this
<ikonia> ezio: how is it overkill ?
<ikonia> ezio: it takes 25 minutes to set it up as an MTA
<Aper> mbff, no they'll be warned. It's quite usual in the digital galleries here
<mbff> Aper, also be aware for non tech users connecting to wifi that will be marked as "not connected to the internet" may be confusing for some.
<ezio> ikonia,  "nullclient" : (#1) a null client is a computer that can only send mail. it receives no mail from the network, and it does not deliver any mail locally. while postfix can be configured to fill this role, it is often unnecessary overkill, and a much simpler software package is more appropriate. see !nullclient_software for more details., or (#2) See http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html#null_client
<Aper> mbff, thanks I didn't know that
<ikonia> ezio: no, thats just a quote, that wasn't the question I asked
<ikonia> ezio: how is setting postfix up as an MTA overkill, it's approx 30 minutes work
<mbff> Aper, at least for recent android versions the OS will complain and complain if it can't hit the outside world.
<mbff> and possibly disconnect depending on fallback settings/configurations
<ezio> ikonia, did you see the word overkill in that sentence?  that came from their bot and explains why it's overkill.
<ikonia> ezio: yes, I did see the word overkill, I'm asking you why it's overkill for your needs
<ikonia> ezio: what part of running postfix as an MTA for you is overkill ?
<ezio> ikonia, because i only need smtp sending
<Aper> mbff, I'm testing with android 6 and it seems ok
<ikonia> ezio: yes, thats why I said what part of running postfix as an MTA is overkill for you
<mbff> Aper, might just be 7.0 and up? Idk, just things to consider
<ikonia> ezio: to set it up as an MTA - just offering sendmail SMTP functions, is approx 30 minutes work, what part of that is overkill ?
<ezio> ikonia, all the other functions it provides as well as its complicated configuration
<ikonia> ezio: it's configuration is clear english text, no cryptic stuff
<ezio> lol
<ikonia> ezio: you're shutting down the other functions of it, so again, why is that a problem
<ikonia> ezio: actually, you're right, if you don't want to use it, don't use it, use something else, I don't know why I'm actually trying to advise you
<delarry> ikonia ok ..thanks I will have a look on it
<Aper> mbff, but I can think differently. The thing is, the piece needs qrencode and ImageMagick and I don't have a dedicated server so connecting people to the server seemed to be a good option
<ezio> ikonia, yes!  exactly.  I don't know why either.
<ezio> anyone have any recommendations, other than postfix, for a null mailer?
<mbff> Aper, hmmm fair
<ikonia> ezio: exim
<ezio> thanks
<Aper> mbff, i can connect a raspi to my internet box though but it won't solve the internet access problem at the venue
<sacrebleu> I have 12.04, I need libtcmalloc4 but precise only has libtcmalloc0 how do i install
<ikonia> be aware though, exim is just as fully functional as postfix if you set it up that way
<Irihapeti> There's also opensmtpd
<elisa87> how can I give read access to another user on the same network in Ubuntu (if they have username on this machine)?
<mbff> Aper, not sure I quite understand. Does the hotspot/wifi AP need to provide normal internet or not?
<sacrebleu> chmod
<sacrebleu> elisa87:
<mbff> Aper, also take a look at this http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/41369/wifi-hotspot-with-redirect-to-html
<mbff> those iptable commands seem promising
<k1l_> sacrebleu: support on 12.04 runs out in few weeks. maybe the upgrade is a better solution in the "long" run
<Aper> mbff, no it doesn't. Thx for the link
<OerHeks> sacrebleu, upgrade to trusty, it is part of : http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/google-perftools
<Aper> mbff, this is totally the kind of solution I was looking for
<mbff> Aper, seems like exactly your use case (hotspot is same ip as local server)
<mbff> Note: You may run into browsers complaining about invalid SSL certs and such
<elisa87> sacrebleu: chmod a+x 5000_results/ is correct?
<tsimonq2> Can I make GRUB entries show the partition labels and boot the UUID instead of showing just something like "Found Debian GNU/Linux 9 (stretch) on /dev/sdb1" ?
<mbff> https://google.com > http://localhost could cause security alerts and such
<mbff> Aper, see http://community.arubanetworks.com/t5/Technology-Blog/Captive-Portal-why-do-I-get-those-certificate-warnings/ba-p/268921
<mbff> Aper, as a fix suggest to users to visit http://localhost if they have troubles or have them visit a non https website to get the redirect
<levtim> Hello, does anyone know if there is a built-in tool to turn down the bass on PulseAudio in Ubuntu?
<sacrebleu> k1l_: i understand..
<Aper> mbff, Thank you so much. I'm testing the solutions and let you know :)
<sacrebleu> k1l_: nervous my vps might get bungled
<mbff> Aper, I'll be on and off for the next couple hours. Good luck
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> vad betyder "förankra en ide"?
<Peyam> e det "att ge stöd till en ide"?
<k1l_> Peyam: you know this channel is english :)
<Peyam> åhhh sorry
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> I though it was ubuntu-se
<Peyam> sorry
<k1l_> :)
<drnobody> hello
<levtim> Nevermind, I figured it out ... changed sound mode from Stereo to 2.1 and was able to adjust subwoofer
<drnobody> So how is everyone?
<mbff> drnobody, good good. You?
<drnobody> Waiting for the guy im working with to make are channel secure.
<drnobody> its off line atm
<drnobody> so good i guess
<mbff> drnobody, what channel?
<drnobody> Any cool chats?
<tsimonq2> Can I make GRUB entries show the partition labels and boot the UUID instead of showing just something like "Found Debian GNU/Linux 9 (stretch) on /dev/sdb1" ?
<k1l_> !alis | drnobody
<ubottu> drnobody: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<drnobody> First question tsi xD
<drnobody> amaz
<jason_-> Are nvidia drivers universal? If I have multiple (different model) cards in the same machine do I need to do anything special?
<k1l_> yes, the are universal.
<jason_-> so it's not like when you install the drivers they detect your GPU and do something special?
<jason_-> (during the installation process)
<k1l_> well, they do some things. but i dont get what you are asking here
<ZJAY> what if i can get into my cinnamon desktop that i installed a long while ago but when myunity comesup which is the default desktop it gives me a cursor and letsme moveit around the screen but never comes to the fulldesktop and seemingly keyboard commands do not work either????
<ppf> ZJAY: check ~/.xsession_errors
<jason_-> I have a machine with a K40 and I've been having trouble using intel graphics to drive the displays. I was going to buy a cheap low end NVidia card to drive the displays.
<k1l_> ZJAY: does another account or guest account work with unity?
<jason_-> If I install nvidia drivers, the exact same drivers will work with both a K40 and, say, some older model thing like a 760?
<crafty1> tsimonq2, you can edit the grub configuration file to do what you are referring to
<k1l_> jason_-: i dont know the k40 card. but the nvidia drivers are for a range of new to older cards at the same time.
<elisa87> can someone help me correct this? $ find . -iname "*.jpeg" -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -I '{}' cp "{}" images
<elisa87> I need to find jpeg files recursively and copy them to images folder in the current directory
<ZJAY> wow what is this
<ZJAY> Cairo.Surface is leaking, programmer is missing a call to Dispose
<ZJAY> (nemo:2334): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<ZJAY> i dunno there is a guest account cant remember if that was there before i installed cinnamon or not
<k1l_> ZJAY: logout and try on login screen to use the guest user
<ZJAY> i did
<ZJAY> it works so what now
<ZJAY> i can only do things in ram
<k1l_> so unity worked with the guest user?
<ZJAY> as a guest
<ZJAY> it worked with the guest user account
<k1l_> ZJAY: then do move the ".config" folder to ".config_backup" of that user. and try again to login to unity
<ZJAY> i can log out and get on another desktop just from logout do not have to shutdown or reboot unless i try and login directly to unity
<ZJAY> how do i do that properly as "me' it the root or main use which is me
<ZJAY> im the main user stoopid keyboard
<k1l_> either you login to that user on cinnamon or such and do a renaming of that folder in your users home. or you login to tty1 and do "mv .config .config_backup"
<ZJAY> just mv .config to .oldconfig type of command in term and then logout theh backin?
<drnobody> so how does sudo work again?
<darkl0rd> hi, someone who has experience with multiarch on Ubuntu 16.04+?
<k1l_> ZJAY: the rationale is to rename the .config folder and to try if with the new configs it will work then. because you said guest account works so its a user setting that is causing it
<k1l_> ZJAY: yes, after renaming that folder try to login again to uniy
<sdjflaj> hi, i am experiencing a problem with Ubuntu 16.04. I had created a wifi hotspot a month ago. Every time the laptop boots into Ubuntu, the wifi hotspot would automatically get connected. After some days, I deleted the hotspot connection, but still it is sharing the internet when I boot up. I have to manually disable it every time.
<sdjflaj> The connection is not seen in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<sdjflaj> Still the hotspot connection under the same name is active when the laptop boots up. Like a zombie.
<toguko> @sdjflaj, left click at the network signal at menubar and go to "EDIT CONNECTIONS"
<sdjflaj> toguko, did that.
<toguko> Will open Network Conections, so, delete your network
<sdjflaj> I already did that.
<toguko> ok
<sdjflaj> The mystery is that it keeps sharing the internet whenever the pc boots up.
<sdjflaj> Eventhough such a connection doesn't exist in the network connections list.
<toguko> ops, it is not normal indeed...
<jeremy31> Do you have hostapd installed or made changes to any files in /etc/network
<sdjflaj> toguko, the connection is indeed deleted from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections. I can confirm that.
<sdjflaj> I don't have hostapd installed. Neither have I done any changes to /etc/network.
<sdjflaj> There are also some other weird behaviors if you try to stop the wifi sharing more than once. It is difficult to explain, though.
<sdjflaj> Most times, you can only stop the access point ONCE after the PC boots up. Then you will have a list of other wifi access points listed when you click the topmost bar on the desktop.
<tsimonq2> crafty1: How do I go about editing the file?
<gabriela_> hello
<jeremy31> Perhaps you should ask a question at ubuntuforums.org and see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370108 post the results of the script in your question
<BustyLoli-Chan> "segmentation fault (core dumped)" how would I actually look at that core dump?
<sdjflaj> If I connect to another wifi network, disconnect again, the entire list disappears. Then you can't connect to any other wifi network from that menu.
<sdjflaj> jeremy31, thanks, I'll take a look
<jeremy31> sdjflaj  Someone will see it and have time to make suggestions,  good networking people in the Networking & Wireless subforum
<BustyLoli-Chan> I'm using android build scripts that normally would work perfectly fine, except I'm trying to use them with the windows linux subsystem
<BustyLoli-Chan> when I run make I get a segmentation fault (core dump) but I don't actually know if it contains anything useful
<BustyLoli-Chan> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/18492035989c5761d596f1c39b26fffd
<BustyLoli-Chan> does anyone know how I would begin trouble shooting this issue... or better, figure out how to build android open source through the linux subsystem?
<BustyLoli-Chan> I don't know if windows has a particularly flavored up version of ubuntu installed and if there is a way to unflavor it, or if this is all just pointless at this point
<BustyLoli-Chan> but I'm hoping somewhere here at least knows a little something about it and can maybe offer some help?
<sdjflaj> jeremy31, thanks for the help :)
<k1l_> !ubuwin | BustyLoli-Chan
<ubottu> BustyLoli-Chan: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<BustyLoli-Chan> hokai
#ubuntu 2017-03-12
<Mchammerdad> Heres the Scenario, I have a AP on the network that has a static IP on some random subnet, its acting as a bridge only. No dns/dhcp/default gateway, pure layer 2 as far as I can tell. How can I find its IP address without factory resetting the whole setup.
<OerHeks> Mchammerdad, is this your homework?
<Mchammerdad> oerHeks, it is atleast if you consider thats this is at my house.
<OerHeks> You would be ble to see this rule in your router
<OerHeks> at least a connected mac adress
<drnobody> hi
<drnobody> am i muted 0.o\
<drnobody> can anyone hear me?
<Mchammerdad> we can see you.
<drnobody> oh
<drnobody> good
<Eric_____> hi
<drnobody> hello
<Eric_____> ubuntu loading dots
<Eric_____> it took long time
<drnobody> What version do you have?
<Eric_____> im on win 10
<drnobody> VM?
<Eric_____> i has ubuntu iso on my usb flash already
<drnobody> Shouldnt use a flash drive
<drnobody> It will wear out really fast
<drnobody> Unless you want it to be temperary?
<Eric_____> i want a dual windows 10 and ubuntu on one laptop
<drnobody> Then why not use an external hard drive
<Eric_____> what that external?
<drnobody> It would last a lot longer and in the long run would be cheaper then buying usbs left and right
<drnobody> However Depending on ram and hard drive space you could also run a virtual machine that would do the same job but on the same hard drive
<drnobody> so that would be the cheapest option
<Eric_____> i has 64 GB Usb Flash
<drnobody> yea your using the usb like a hard drive
<drnobody> but there is to much reading and wrighting
<drnobody> it will wear it out
<drnobody> currupt all your data
<radeonFAN> my radeon6870 just started reving the fan up full blast when I scroll (browser, etc.), and performance (scrolling) is really bad (< 1fps). has there been any changes to dpm or radeon related stuff over the past week or so?
<Eric_____> create new partition?
<drnobody> partitions on the drive dont matter
<drnobody> it will still wear out
<drnobody> my advice to you would be to use a VM. or to get an external hard drive to mess around with
<Eric_____> it will still wear out means deleted right?
<drnobody> it means your files will be currupted and unrecoverable
<drnobody> How much RAM do you have?
<drnobody> and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Eric_____> \on my computer?
<drnobody> on your USB
<drnobody> Yea on your computer where the fuck else would you find ram
<Eric_____> how?
<drnobody> sorry language
<drnobody> lol
<drnobody> your using windows ten?
<drnobody> ....
<drnobody> Go to the Windows search bar and type “My Computer”. You’ll  get “This PC” desktop app, Just right-click on it and choose “Properties”, as shown in the image below.
<tatertots> radeonFAN: question is....have YOU installed any newer kernels over the past week or so?
<drnobody> No image
<drnobody> copy paste i dont use windows
<radeonFAN> only the ones that came down the offical update channel. 16.04. I tried flipping back one kernel, but same issue
<Eric_____> ram is 2.00 GB (1.89 GB usable)
<tatertots> radeonFAN: in terminal>      sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> radeonFAN: let me know when its done
<drnobody> What ubuntu are you using Eric?
<crafty1> tsimonq2, You can either edit using command line or if you prefer a UI look into https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<Eric_____> not yet im on win 10
<drnobody> i mean what ubuntu do you have?
<drnobody> and after its done loading does it seem slow at all or is it just loading that is slow?
<Eric_____> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS ISO on my usb flash
<drnobody> is it just the loading that is slow?
<Eric_____> yup
<drnobody> My best guess is you did not get a flash drive with a fast enough read write rate. so it takes a while to read the OS.
<drnobody> read/right rate
<Mathisen> Eric_____, you using usb2 at all or does your computer only have realy old usb1? 2 gb ram tells me your computer is old
<drnobody> na he could be using a laptop
<Eric_____> old?
<Eric_____> im on laptop
<drnobody> he is running windows 10 his computer is not that old
<drnobody> VM is not ideal for you.
<drnobody> btw
<Eric_____> my latpop is works grat
<Eric_____> great
<Eric_____> -_- im dumb lol its laptop
<drnobody> Read write rate is my best guess @Eric____
<drnobody> I would say definitely get a usb 3.0
<drnobody> should increase speed
<Eric_____> do i turn fastboot off
<Mathisen> or just dualboot linux and win
<Mathisen> uefi ? if so turn off fastboot and secureboot to make life easyer for you
<drnobody> "easyer"
<drnobody> xD
<Eric_____>  did turned fastboot off and secureboot is disabled
<Mathisen> and now you want to install ubuntu ?
<Eric_____> yup
<Eric_____> dual win 10 nd untuntu
<Mathisen> i would boot your win again and resize partition there before starting install just to be on safe side
<Mathisen> so you have empty space that ubuntu can use
<Eric_____> how resize partition where?
<drnobody> xD the same way you created it
<Eric_____> dik manager?
<Eric_____> disk
<Mathisen> run diskmanager in win 10.. win + r "then type" diskmgmt.msc
<drnobody> dik manager is the way to goooo
<Eric_____> i start type run then typed diskmanager.msc
<Mathisen> yep
<Eric_____> its said invaild
<drnobody> RIP
<Mathisen> Eric_____, diskmgmt.msc
<Mathisen> not diskmanager..
<Eric_____> loll im dumb
<BustyLoli-Chan> Has anyone here build Android Open Source Project (or similar android projects) on the latest ubuntu?
<Eric_____> im on disk management then what i do next?
<drnobody> LOL
<drnobody> diskmgmt.msc
<Eric_____> what?
<drnobody> apparently
<drnobody> according to mathisen
<drnobody> i use kali
<Mathisen> Eric_____, just resize the partition
<drnobody> idfk
<Eric_____> shrink?
<Mathisen> yes
<Eric_____> mathisen it said total size shrink in mb 476438
<Mathisen> Eric_____, i cant say how mutch you gonna shrik it with depends on how mutch room you want for ubuntu
<crimzicz12> hello everyone :)
<Eric_____> size of avalible shrink space in mb 237304
<crimzicz12> just started using Ubuntu this morning :)
<Eric_____> total size after shrink in mb 239134
<Mathisen> crimzicz12, good for you :)
<viju> Hi guys
<viju> The screen automatically turns off after 2-3 seconds, it doesn't lock though. 16.04
<viju> Ubuntu 16
<BustyLoli-Chan> how much faster is the torrent download if at all?
<viju> I don't want it to turn off after idling that short period.
<BustyLoli-Chan> update: the torrent is way faster....
<BustyLoli-Chan> like 2 minutes vs 1 hour faster
<Eric_____> mathein?
<Eric_____> mathesin?
<Mathisen> viju, checked the power settings ?
<goldfinger> Does mark shuttleworth ever come in here?
<Eric_____> how much shrink?
<crimzicz> shrink?
<Mathisen> Eric_____, depends on how mutch room you want for ubuntu
<crimzicz> what is the question?
<crimzicz> i would like to help :)
<Eric_____> 10000 or 20000?
<Mathisen> Eric_____, only you know that...
<toothe> i installed a new kernel the Ubuntu way but still do not have ZFS. the module doesnt seem to install with apt-get.
<toothe> i give up on installing my kernel the Ubuntu way.
<toothe> its broken
<Eric_____> ill entered 3704 Mb
<viju> Mathisen: I have set it to do not suspend for inactivity
<Mathisen> viju, open terminal and do " xset -dpms "
-iahmw:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGP
<viju> Mathisen: does that have to with dual monitor settings?
<fictgp> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLAN
<fictgp> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLAN
<fictgp> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLAN
<fictgp> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLAN
<oqglx> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGP
<rfskkut> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANE
<aukgs> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPL
<quivd> #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLAN
<crimzicz> thats stupid of people
<Mathisen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Mathisen> viju, no it is display power management signals
<elky> Mathisen: the bot is better at getting them than we are thankfully
<viju> Thanks Mathisen
<Mathisen> np
<Menzador> All right, excitement's over, let's get back to support.
<gtkminh> hello
<gtkminh> i am a new ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !manual | gtkminh
<ubottu> gtkminh: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ladd> hola mundo
<Bashing-om> !es | ladd
<ubottu> ladd: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gtkminh> i use ubuntu for develop app
<Eric_____> hey?
<Eric_____> mathsen?
<goldfinger> what do you develope?
<gtkminh> website and application for android
<goldfinger> cool man
<Eric_____> prooboy?
<Eric_____> mathesen?
<Eric_____> mathisen?
<gtkminh> Eric:wwat?
<Eric_____> gtminh u talking to me?
<Eric_____> hey gtminh?
<Eric_____> anyone?
<Eric_____> i shrink mb in patrition manager for ubuntu
<Eric_____> i entered 10240 Mb
<Eric_____> then what i d next?
<Eric_____> do
<Eric_____> -_-
<Eric_____> anyone?
<_pepe> Hey all, getting a freeze at login. mouse freezes, keyboard flashes. 90% positive this is a wifi issue when trying to connect
<_pepe> kernel 4.4.0.62 is last working one
<userdelat> hello Members, I need help for hard disk. I have just installed fresh linux OS and I swap the hard disk to this system and now I m getting error non system disk
<userdelat> the hard disk display as /dev/sdb1/2/3
<scorpiusZ> Hello I am on ZorinOS and it wont star windows10 how do I make Windows10 primary boot?
<bazhang> scorpiusZ, ask zorin support
<scorpiusZ> Where do I find them?
<bazhang>  /msg alis list zorin
<userdelat> bazhang, any help for harddisk display as /dev/sdb (usb)
<bazhang> userdelat, ask the channel, full details please, on a single line
<bazhang> if someone knows they will assist userdelat
<scorpiusZ> 1739 Ubuntu Zorin 6 I should of installed Ubuntu and since I cant get help here Im SOL i thought linux was linuz and commands were same in terminal?
 * scorpiusZ waves goodbye
<userdelat> Install successful Linux OS on device -- detached hard disk and plugin into this device but at start it display non system disk error and with live usb hard disk display as /dev/sdb?
<userdelat> Install successful Linux OS on device -- detached hard disk and plugin into this device but at start it display non system disk error and with live usb hard disk display as /dev/sdb?
<BustyLoli-Chan> my ubuntu VM just keeps flat out freezing
<BustyLoli-Chan> at one point is was like... the guest operating system has turned off the CPU
<BustyLoli-Chan> how do I figure out why this is happening?
<BustyLoli-Chan> I think it locks up when I tab out of the machine?
<leviticus> hi
<leviticus> i got this N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<leviticus> how do I fix this?
<tatertots> BustyLoli-Chan: are you chatting from the ubuntu system right now?
<BustyLoli-Chan> No, I'm on the windows host
<Bashing-om> userro: What pops to mind, the install was on a UEFI system, and transfered to a legacy system ?? Boot code is incompatible .
<userro> uh
<userro> why are you asking me?
<Bashing-om> userro: Sorry bad tab hilight on my part :(
<R0b0t1> Hello, is there a channel for Ubuntu release engineering or whatever the term is? I would like to know how ARM packages are built.
<BustyLoli-Chan> guess I just reinstall :|
<BustyLoli-Chan> just kidding may have already froze......
<BustyLoli-Chan> Maybe I'll see if 16.04 does any better
<Menzador> R0b0t1: #ubuntu-devel
<R0b0t1> Menzador, thanks!
<axisys> any suggestion on troubleshooting sound.. live cd works fine..
<Bashing-om> !sound | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<axisys> I know it is a driver issue and something disabling it in modprobe.d .. I did not check the alsa.opensrc.org ... but I did check the rest and did not help.. aplay -l shows the card
<axisys> let me go through them again.. incase I missed a line.. thanks
<plebscum> hi all, I am having a problem preventing xubuntu 16.04 from turning the monitor off after inactivity
<plebscum> I have tried changing the power manager settings and using the program caffeine, neither helped. Any ideas?
<antonykerr> hello
<jiffe> why would apt-file list <package> come up empty?
<pauljw> jiffe, try "apt list <package>", no quotes...
<geebee16> Hi. I have a 16GB mSata (2242) SSD and i want to install Linux onto it. If my PC has 16GB of ram, how much swap space will i need? Is it even necessary?
<tatertots> jiffe: because of <package>
<geebee16> anybody?
<BustyLoli-Chan> WHAT... vim isn't installed
<BustyLoli-Chan> what is wrong with this distro
<tatertots> BustyLoli-Chan: that only works for "vi"....you don't get to say that for "vim"...sorry
<tatertots> BustyLoli-Chan: and "vi" is installed
<TheLexx> I'm booting a distro from an ISO image. The Distro is based on Ubuntu. I believe it uses what you guys call casper. If there a list of standard args that the casper system uses? The kernel and initrd seems to load ok but If doesn't seams to find the ISO file.
<TheLexx> Is there a list?
<TheLexx> I got the error message unable to find ISO.
<Guest62317> help
<Guest62317> exit
<axisys> still no sound.. here is my alsa details
<axisys> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7e39ef75c7c5d56ca9e960171400668a85b9e677
<TheLexx> #ubuntu-dev
<djair> hey
<djair> anyone can tell me anoult hibernate cruteria?
<djair> about*
<chris11> can anyone help me to set up a cron job?
<chris11> this is what I have: http://pastebin.com/A4GLUzDn
<chris11> I want cron to run a script, and the script checks to see if a process is running, if not it starts it.
<TheLexx> chris11, I have some experince using cron on other *nix systems
<chris11> ok, cool.
<chris11> do you see anything wrong with my setup?
<TheLexx> I'm not that familiar with Ubuntu controls. Do you know anything about the command line interface?
<chris11> a little bit.
<chris11> ps ax | grep -v grep | grep $process > /dev/null just searches for a process with the name in hte process variable.
<TheLexx> The cron daemon (called survace in Windos) must be running to work.
<TheLexx> "ps ax | grep -i cron"
<chris11> its running as root.
<chris11> the script works when I run it my self.
<TheLexx> to list things  you have queued to run under cron you can use the cammand "crontab -l"
<chris11> just lists this:
<chris11> PATH=/usr/bin:/home/ubuntu/python_files/process_folder_for_blocked_ratios
<chris11> */1 * * * * br_make_run
<Ben64> chris11: you have PATH in your crontab?
<TheLexx> It's been I while I"ll need to look on some man pages for the memory to refiesh
<chris11> I read that was sometimes suggested when you didn't put scripts in the normal places.
<TheLexx> is  br_make_run a shell script?
<chris11> its a bash script I think.
<Ben64> chris11: you can't do that in crontab
<chris11> really? why not?
<Ben64> because, anyway just put the full path to the script
<Ben64> which you should do anyway for cron stuff
<TheLexx> The thing to remember is that environmental variables are not always the same when I process runs under cron. When I use to cron cron scripts I was sure to include the complete path to the file.
<chris11> ok, that's good to know
<TheLexx> <Ben64> Is cron fresher in your mind? I remember there were a few tricky things. But the brain fog is stow to clear. Are you better at helping?
<bcowan> anyone running an old macbook 2,1
<TheLexx> <chris11> how is it going?
<chris11> ok. not setting the path in the crontab was a good idea. I accidently reset my path variable, but I got that fixed.
<bcowan> anyone running an old macbook 2,1
<chris11> does it matter if cron can't write to the file?
<TheLexx> when you type "crontab -l" does it give you an error?
<chris11> no
<TheLexx> do you want the script to write to a file whenever it runs?
<chris11> no
<chris11> I was just wondering if chmod 755 would prevent cron from running it.
<TheLexx>  br_make_run is the script you want to run correct? Does the first line start with #/bin/bash or somthing liuke that?
<Plex_Dave> i am going to upgrade my ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04.  should i be worried about breaking my icecast server when i upgrade?
<TheLexx> <chris11> does   br_make_run is the script you want to run correct? Does the first line start with #/bin/bash or something like that?
<TheLexx> <chris11> ok I have my test script running
<chris11> no it does not.
<chris11> should it?
<chris11> alright, I just added that line.
<TheLexx> My suggestion is that you create a new  test script that runs once per minute. That way you can see if everything is running and you have permissions. Do you want to try that? It will append to a file in your home directory.
<chris11> I tried that * * * * * touch t.txt worked
<shafox> My home wifi network is not visible in ubuntu but all the other devices such as phone and windows laptop can access the wifi. What would be the issue ?
<TheLexx> <chris11> good
<zerofinish> <shafox> check if device driver for wifi is installed
<shafox> zerofinish, all other wifi signals it can capture but not the home one. I can see my hotspot wifi from the phone as well.
<TheLexx> What is the location of the script you wish to run? is it /home/myname/br_make_run or somthing like that?
<chris11> yeah, its something like that.
<TheLexx> actualy the file does not to need a #!/bin/bash on the first live I took it off and it it is still working
<chris11> interesting
<TheLexx> I don't know if it needs to "chmod 755" your file, but it dosn"t hurt. I would sugest that you  use "*/1 * * * * /home/myname/br_make_run" with the real compleat path
<chris11> I did both
<marco_> dv
<marco_> ryban
<chris11> I'm a little confused about .sh Should it be at the end of my filename, and should it be at the end of the path in the crontab?
<marco_> alnr
<zerofinish> shafox, try restarting the network manager 'sudo systemctl restart network-manager'
<TheLexx> To creat a test script I suggest you have a test script with two lines "date >> /home/myname/test-out.txt" and the next line "printenv >> /home/myname/test-out.txt"
<TheLexx> when you type ls is your file "br_make_run" or "br_make_run.sh" you don"t need the sh, but it is a good way to rember that the file is a shell script.
<chris11> ok, I'll try that.
<TheLexx> type "ls" for list
<TheLexx> printenv prints out all the environmental varubles. Your home directory is an environmental varuble. the comand 'cd' takes you home and ~/test-out.txt is a file in your home directory. However if the varuble HOME is not set corectorly they will not work
<TheLexx> that is why I suggest you include the full path to wher the test script sends to. "~/test-out.txt" should work, but if $PATH is not set (in the cron job) it will not work. Mine apears to be set corectaly
<Ben64> just always use full paths
<danang> hello
<danang> :D
<TheLexx> , but if $HOME is not set (in the cron job) it will not work., it is realy best to use full paths like Ben64 said
<TheLexx> <chris11>  how is it going
<chris11> I'm trying the test script.
<chris11> did you mean try to see if cron could start it? or just start it myself?
<TheLexx> after you create your test script. put it in as "* * * * *" with the compleat path and script name. It should run every minute.
<chris11> wait, it should be date << file.txt, right?
<TheLexx> no use >> that pushes the output to your file. Also use a compleat file path because you don"t know the curent directory when the script is running
<chris11> ah, just a minut. I had an error in the cron job
<TheLexx> mine seams to start the curent directory as my home, but don"t depend on it.
<chris11> I used a complete path
<chris11> ok, that worked.
<chris11> HOME=/home/ubuntu
<chris11> LOGNAME=ubuntu
<chris11> PATH=/usr/bin:/bin
<chris11> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<chris11> SHELL=/bin/sh
<chris11> PWD=/home/ubuntu
<TheLexx> good now you will see what it takes to get a script  working
<shafox> zerofinish, will try that
<chris11> ok, thanks
<TheLexx> well I"m going to take care of my bizz
<chris11> thanks for the help.
<TheLexx> your welcome
<anton02> the only distro that succesfully live boots on my system is unfortunately chinese (ubuntu kylin)
<anton02> i've also tried systemrescueCD, opensuse, and ubuntu 16.04. only chinese ubuntu works
<cfhowlett> weird - what is your hardware
<anton02> 2 pascal cards
<anton02> and a haswell cpu
<cfhowlett> custom build, anton02 ??
<anton02> who doesnt?
<chris11> does there need to be a space betweeen the comment section and the first cronjob in crontab?
<lotuspsychje> anton02: what kind of errors do you encounter whe trying to install?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | chris11
<ubottu> chris11: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<anton02> doesnt mention any errors just locks up
<lotuspsychje> anton02: lockups at wich points?
<anton02> near the beginning of the boot process
<lotuspsychje> anton02: did you try press F1 to see text mode at boot?
<lotuspsychje> anton02: where specific? can you see ubuntu dots loading? grub?
<anton02> after grub
<lotuspsychje> anton02: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<anton02> pascal
<chris11> any reason a script would fail if I used absolute paths but work if I used relative paths?
<himcesjf> Is there any PDF/book reader which gives an option to trim the margins or empty spaces for easy readibility in tablet mode?
<lotuspsychje> anton02: sudo lshw -C video please
<anton02> it's two SLI gtx 1070
<lotuspsychje> anton02: think its those GTX 1070 that might refuse boot
<anton02> ok
<OerHeks> anton02, in sli ?
<lotuspsychje> anton02: try few things: test other ubuntu versions 14.04 or 16.10 and !nomodeset, and F1 at boot for errors
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anton02> yeah, already tried nomodeset. it's the only way i got chinese ubuntu to boot
<cfhowlett> suggestion, anton02: try lubuntu
<cfhowlett> with nomodeset
<anton02> next one im trying is trueOS
<cfhowlett> OK, --- so why were you here again?
<anton02> because im talking about ubuntu'
<TheLexx> is there a way that I can help casper find the iso image that contains an Ubuntu system?
<lotuspsychje> himcesjf: not sure if its what you need, but Mupdf is pretty nice & lightweight
<TheLexx> The ISO is on the root directory of filesystem sda8. grub was able to loop mopuint it and get the kernel and initrd
<lotuspsychje> anton02: try other kernel versions also
<OerHeks> anton02, so ubuntu does not boot with nomodeset?
<anton02> no
<anton02> well, chinese ubuntu does
<OerHeks> unbelievable ..
<cfhowlett> a bit skeptical myself
<cfhowlett> unless there is some way off base hardware in that custom build
<lotuspsychje> anton02: is your system uefi or legacy booting?
<anton02> uefi
<lotuspsychje> anton02: have you tested installing ubuntu in legacy?
<anton02> no
<lotuspsychje> anton02: try all the suggested steps please and come back ok
<anton02> ok
<lotuspsychje> anton02: and keep in mind this is ubuntu support, we support only ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> TheLexx: whats your end goal mate, what are you doing exactly?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<OerHeks> yes
<Dreaman> !uptime
<skcin7> Does anybody have any idea why I can't connect to my verified working VPN server from my Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS machine?
<lotuspsychje> skcin7: update your system to 16.04.2 first please
<skcin7> I'm using OpenVPN to try to connect, with command "sudo openvpn --config client.ovpn", which works fine on other machines like my MacBook Pro, but is not working on my Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS box.
<skcin7> lotuspsychje Hmmm okay. Do you think that might help?
<lotuspsychje> skcin7: well, lets close that out
<lotuspsychje> skcin7: always keep your system up to date, to stay out of trouble
<herbuntumate_> anyone in here having any problems playing youtube vid on ubuntu mate
<lotuspsychje> herbuntumate_: did it work before?
<herbuntumate_> ya
<lotuspsychje> herbuntumate_: when did things start to go wrong?
<herbuntumate_> i did some update and it quit working
<lotuspsychje> herbuntumate_: can you recall if it was firefox 52?
<OerHeks> "some update" .. so we need to ask what update ?
<herbuntumate_> after i did some update yesterday i have no sound and the vid play to fast
<herbuntumate_> i did update in the software boutique. i did a reinstall and now its ok
<herbuntumate_> just woudering what might have gone wrong
<tatertots> herbuntumate_: its after the fact now...the past...so no analysis can be performed
<OerHeks> .. had to tell without the issue present. no logs ?
<tatertots> herbuntumate_: unless you're just looking for shots in the dark also known as guessing
<OerHeks> so a non-solvable-problem as it is fixed :-D
<herbuntumate_> i just dont want it to happen again. its a mistory to me
<cfhowlett> no data = no answers.
<herbuntumate_> k. i will keep a close eye on it to see if it happens again
<herbuntumate_> weird
<skcin7> Ok lotuspsychje I'm on 16.04.2 LTS now.
<skcin7> I can successfully connect to the VPN from my local machine, but when I try to from my Ubuntu box, it just hangs there.
<skcin7> If anybody has any help or might have any ideas, it would be greatly appreciated.
<tatertots> skcin7: what operating system is "my local machine"?
<skcin7> MacBook OS X Sierra
<skcin7> And I can also connect to the VPN via iOS iPhone
<tatertots> skcin7: and is it on the same LAN with the ubuntu machine? ...that's a yes or no question there....
<shafox> Why can't I see my home wifi network ? I am alble see every other wifi network in my system but not the home one. How do I resolve this ? I have already restarted the network-manager and networking, but still no visibility of the wifi
<ducasse> skcin7: with the same .ovpn file, no changes?
<skcin7> 2 different Ubuntu boxes which I own and control with completely separate IP addresses. 1 is the VPN server, 1 is the VPN client. I'm trying to route all traffic from the client to the server, so that outgoing connections from the client will say it has the server's IP address.
<tatertots> shafox: are you able to manage your home wifi at any level /
<skcin7> ducasse, no changes to the .ovpn file whatsoever
<tatertots> skcin7: love how you avoid answering the yes or no questions....good luck using that strategy
<shafox> tatertots, I can use my home network wifi in other devices such as phone, windows laptop and ubuntu laptop as well but not in one of the system which is dell vostro 2520.
<shafox> tatertots, I tried to dns-clean but got error on restart
<skcin7> The same "sudo openvpn --config client.ovpn" command successfully connects to the server on my OS X Sierra, but it is not connecting properly on my Ubuntu 16.04.2
<skcin7> Tatertots, different LANs
<OerHeks> If there are lots of wireless networks nearby, the network you are looking for might not be on the first page of the list. If this is the case, look at the bottom of the list ...  to display the rest of the wireless networks.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-find.html
<tatertots> shafox: the reason i asked that is because if i started to talk about modes like a/b/g/n or 2.4ghz vs 5ghz and where and how to manage them would you have that deer in the head lights look on your face?
<shafox> tatertots, I have both 2.4 and 5ghz.
<skcin7> So I'm not sure what could be different about the Ubuntu machine to cause it to not connect to the VPN, when the .ovpn is the same.
<ducasse> skcin7: can you add --verb 4 to the command line and see what pops up?
<tatertots> shafox: ok...and do you know what mode you are operating in?
<shafox> tatertots, I have 802.11abg
<shafox> from the lshw -clkass network
<tatertots> shafox: that's not what i was referring to but ok....
<tatertots> shafox: you're focused on the computer itself....and that's fine and dandy.....i was talking about the "network"
<skcin7> ducasse Options error: You must define TUN/TAP device (--dev)
<shafox> tatertots, how would I find that ?
<tatertots> shafox: answer this yes or no question
<tatertots> shafox: have you ever seen the embedded web server user interface of your modem/router?
<shafox> tatertots, no.
<tatertots> shafox: yes or no....there's no bad or wrong answer...i just want to further understand where your head is at
<shafox> tatertots, no
<shafox> I have not.
<tatertots> shafox: you can view (and possibly connect) to other wifi networks....that's enough to validate the functionality of the wlan adapter itself...only if you could configure your wireless network to be more like the ones you CAN pick up
<shafox> tatertots, I can view and connect to other network, e.g. I can connect to the hotspot wifi through my phone.
<shafox> tatertots, I have netgear r6220 router.
<tatertots> shafox: try clicking either of these and report the results http://192.168.1.1  or http://192.168.0.1
<tatertots> shafox: maybe one of those will get you to the right place
<tatertots> shafox: did either of those get you somewhere?
<shafox> tatertots, I can connect to my router from different system i.e. this one which is a windows. Do you want me to connect from the system where I cannot access the wifi network? If so I can enable wifi hotspot and then can report.
<tatertots> shafox: it does not matter from where you access it ...whats important is that you access it
<shafox> tatertots, in that case I am on the router home page.
<tatertots> shafox: did it ask for a password?
<shafox> tatertots, yes user and pass,
<tatertots> shafox: ok ...sounds like you had enough information to gain access to it
<tatertots> shafox: navigate to the area regarding wireless, if you do not understand what is there or what it does screen shots can be posted to http://imgur.com
<shafox> tatertots, i can access that. tell me what are you looking for.
<tatertots> shafox: what i talk about modes....i'm talking about the modes you would find in your netgear router web page.....not talking about your computer at all when i talk about "modes"
<tatertots> shafox: can you confirm what mode you are operating in?
<shafox> tatertots, for the 2.4ghz i see modes are enabled on ssid broadcast and 20/40mhz coexistence.
<tatertots> shafox: is there two independent radios? one for 2.4 the other for 5 ghz? if so there is likely two ssid's to boot
<shafox> tatertots, for the 5ghz only ssid broadcast.
<shafox> tatertots, yes there are two.
<shafox> tatertots, for the modes i can see upto 300mbs for 2.4ghz and upto 867mbs for the 5ghz
<tatertots> shafox: make note of the ssid to each....are they the same ssid?
<turista> hello every1, how can I install xfce in ubuntu?¿ (even use it)
<turista> or gimme a tutorial to install unity 2D plz
<shafox> tatertots, both have different ssid, one is netgear and another one is netgear-5g
<cfhowlett> turista, sudo apt install xfce4
<turista> (sry for my wrong english) I'm using ubuntu 16.10 x64
<turista> it does not show
<turista> gonna try with that number
<skcin7> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24163011/ <--- Not sure if you can tell there why the OpenVPN connection is failing.
<skcin7> It seems to be getting stuck on OPTIONS IMPORT part
<tatertots> shafox: no mention of a,b,g,n or ac anywhere?
<shafox> tatertots, nope. nothing of that sorts.
<shafox> tatertots, can I pm you the screenshot or shall i post it here ?
<tatertots> shafox: you can pm me the link to the imgur.com screen shot....hexchat file transfer is far from reliable
<shafox> tatertots, sure
<ducasse> skcin7: seems to fail when it's about to up and configure the new tun interface, if i understand this correctly.
<shafox> tatertots, imgur.com is not able to upload wait for a bit to upload.
<skcin7> Do you think something might be configured wrong on the client itself? Is it an error with the .ovpn file? ducasse
<OerHeks> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 74 kB, installed size 496 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<shafox> tatertots, Thats all i get from the page.
<tatertots> shafox: temporarily set 2.4 ghz to 54Mbps max, remove encryption and double check that no mac filtering is taking place, apply the changes, the router will reboot itself to apply the changes, check to see if it shows up then
<ducasse> skcin7: i'm not sure, tbh, i'm not very familiar with openvpn. have you considered asking in #openvpn? show them that log and ask for help, if they tell you it's an ubuntu problem they might at least say where it is.
<shafox> tatertots, now it shows up the 2.4ghz one.
<gtkminh> hello
<gtkminh> my ubuntu verry slow
<tatertots> shafox: that means you were configured in such a way that put your network at conflict with the capabilities of the adapter
<shafox> tatertots, ahh ok.
<shafox> tatertots, what are my options ?
<tatertots> shafox: you should put things back one at a time until you reveal which change results in a loss of communication, you will need to apply the changes and allow the router to reboot each time you make a change
<shafox> tatertots, ok. First I will enable encryption. then will up the modes.
<tatertots> shafox: put the encryption back like it was initially and see if that results in a loss of communication...that will rule that one single factor out
<shafox> tatertots, stuck at the first. Enabled encryption and now it doesn show up.
<tatertots> shafox: that's a good thing....you found the culprit
<tatertots> shafox: simply use a different encryption
<tatertots> shafox: be glad you didn't spend days or weeks focused on treating that linux computer versus the "network"
<shafox> tatertots, currently it was wpa2-psk[aes) and i changed it to wpa-psk(tkip)+wpa2-psk(aes) and it is showing up.
<shafox> tatertots, it has been like that for a long time
<tatertots> shafox: i think i saw you in here with this issue yesterday.....but now you've made some real progress and identified exactly what is causing the issue....which was a incompatibility of encryption standards
<scalwag> shafox: security is futile
<tatertots> shafox: i think its safe to crank your speed back up from 54Mbps now
<shafox> tatertots, yeah yersterday i sat down to fix this issue.
<shafox> tatertots, i got an warning while ramping up from 54 to 300mbs that it may not work in the encryption level is selected. but it did restart the router.
<scalwag> Wonder how long on average it takes the CIA to crack ubuntu password encrypting.  Maybe CIA invented the encryption under an alias with backdoors
<tatertots> shafox: you'll know when it comes back up
<shafox> tatertots, it does connect.
<tatertots> shafox: good deal
<shafox> let me restart and try to see whether it is still working just in case. tatertots thank you so much for the patience and the guidance.
<tatertots> shafox: no problem my friend
<magnus_> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.10, but get problems with grub. So I run boot-repair-disk from a USB-stick, but the program complains that it is not in EFI mode - anyone knows what to do?
<scalwag> magnus_: is your computer old.
<magnus_> a few years, yes
<magnus_> 2-3 years I think, maybe 4
<scalwag> magnus_: go into bios disable secure boot
<ducasse> magnus_: what was the problem with grub in the first place?
<magnus_> eh..... well...now, when I rebooted it, it actually worked.... hrm. I rebooted to get the grub error msg but it just booted
<magnus_> maybe helped just to ask.....;) well, actually, I changed some bios settings and that seems to have made a difference
<lotuspsychje> !yay | magnus_
<ubottu> magnus_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Fyr> guys, what do the Ubuntu developers use to patch the kernel?
<Fyr> what kind of hacks do they use?
<Fyr> can I install a vanilla kernel?
<\9> i'm not sure what exactly is done but i figure they backport fixes and stuff like that?
<\9> if you want vanilla, use arch or something
<Fyr> ok
<\9> nothing stops you from compiling a kernel yourself but that goes in conflict with the package system
<Fyr> I know
<Fyr> I've already tried clang to compile the latest kernel.
<Fyr> some modules it failed to compile.
<ducasse> Fyr: also certain functionality might depend on the ubuntu patches
<Fyr> ducasse, what functionality exactly?
<Fyr> hibernation?
<ducasse> Fyr: last time i tried, lxc broke for example
<ducasse> Fyr: i really wouldn't mess with compiling the kernel without a very good reason.
<Fyr> ok
<Fyr> it gave me a huge performance increase on opensuse.
<Fyr> on Intel's i7 49XX CPU.
<ducasse> Fyr: that's not my experience at all, but feel free to experiment. just be aware that if you break it you get to keep all the pieces.
<Fyr> (=
<ducasse> Fyr: i might get yelled at for suggesting this, but if you want to test a patched kernel check out projects like liquorix. they have prebuilt packages for debian/ubuntu. it's still completely unsupported, of course.
<Fyr> ok
<shafox> tatertots, After the reboot I cannot seem to find the driver manager where it lists out the network drivers.
<shafox> :/
<tatertots> shafox: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<shafox> I tried to use the live usb but it doesnt get mounted
<tatertots> shafox: let me know when its done
<shafox> tatertots, I dont see any wifi networks cause the network drivers are not enabled.
<tatertots> 3:21:52 <shafox> tatertots, now it shows up the 2.4ghz one.
<tatertots> shafox: were you hallucinating or lying?
<shafox> tatertots, it was but when I rebooted it stopped.
<shafox> No I wasn't lying.
<tatertots> shafox: in terminal>   sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<tatertots> shafox: let me know when its done
<shafox> tatertots, why would i go such length when someone is helping me to fix this issue.
<shafox> ok i will try to install them using lan then
<shafox_> tatertots, done.
<tatertots> shafox_: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> shafox_: share url/link here
<shafox_> tatertots, http://pastebin.com/s855AuyS
<k1l> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rymax99> gentoo
<k1l> mint handles stuff like krenels, securityupdates and drivers differently. so ask their support to fix their stuff
<shafox_> the base is same.
<tatertots> shafox_: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<tatertots> shafox_: share url/link here
<k1l> shadoesnt matter. if support is important to you, then dont run a os that doesnt have the support you like.
<shafox_> http://pastebin.com/d9zQ8vH9
<k1l> you could ask in ##linux if you dont want to switch irc networks
<shafox_> tatertots, http://pastebin.com/d9zQ8vH9 ^^
<lemakbertebu> hi
<tatertots> shafox_: in terminal>   sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<shafox_> tatertots, bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version (6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~1.1).
<tatertots> shafox_: in terminal>     iw dev|pastebinit
<k1l> tatertots: shafox_ move it to ##linux please since its not a ubuntu support issue
<lemakbertebu> hi i have proplem
<ducasse> !ask | lemakbertebu
<ubottu> lemakbertebu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> lemakbertebu: then ask and give details :)
<lemakbertebu> i new in irc ^_^
<ducasse> lemakbertebu: no worries, but you still haven't told us about your problem.
<anddam> I'm not seeing the autofs keys in the mounted target, this is especially annoying in Files where it's not immediate how to access a path from keyboard
<anddam> but it's annoying as well in CLI
<anddam> any hint about what could be preventing autofs from creating the fs entries?
<anddam> only once I explicitly access it as "ls /net/backup" the subdirectory is listed in fs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<massprog> hi,is there configuration file for touchpad in etc?
<akis> hi all. Could you please advise me if i can update "xfce4-weather-plugin" through this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin using .deb file. I am running 0.8.6 version  (under 16.04.2) and i want to update to 0.8.9 version
<k1l> akis: as you can see, the 0.8.6-1 is for 16.04. the 0.8.9-1 is for 17.04
<k1l> akis: i dont know the dependencies from that package and if installing manually the 17.04 package will work. most times its a bad idea to try this
<MonkeyDust> akis  17.04 will soon be released
<k1l> akis: you could ask in #xubuntu if that will work
<sayres> hi guys.I have a problem that nobody could not help me !!! my problem is when i login to my ubuntu, immediately when i connect to internet by wireless my ubuntu is frizzed and even nothing is not register on syslog. how can i find out that where is my problem???plz help me ! I stuck for a month.
<akis> kll: i saw that is for the new release 17.04 but i am wondering if it fits @16.04 too.
<k1l> akis: as i said: most times that is a very bad idea to mix ubuntu releases
<dn1987p> well you can try to install the deb package or compile it manually... but no guarantees
<pitastrudl> hi, im getting "sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation" when trying to ssh into my servers
<pitastrudl> i already posted on SO for insight http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/350768/sign-and-send-pubkey-signing-failed-agent-refused-operation?noredirect=1#comment621093_350768
<ducasse> akis: different releases have different versions of libraries etc, you can't expect to just mix packages like that. if you do and break something you will not get support here either.
<sayres> hi guys.I have a problem that nobody could not help me !!! my problem is when i login to my ubuntu, immediately when i connect to internet by wireless my ubuntu is frizzed and even nothing is not register on syslog. how can i find out that where is my problem???plz help me ! I stuck for a month.
<akis> ducasse: ok. i understand. How can i check if there will be an update for the current distro?
<ducasse> !patience | sayres
<ubottu> sayres: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dn1987p> pitastrudl, can you try http://paste.ubuntu.com/24163665/ please?
<dn1987p> i have a similar issue, no real fix yet
<ducasse> akis: a release usually does not get newer packages.
<clissold345> massprog, is this any use? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<pitastrudl> dn1987p:  rm: cannot remove '/run/user/1000/keyring/ssh': No such file or directory
<pitastrudl> but it is there
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> when i do echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<dn1987p> thats weird
<loquox> exit
<dn1987p> idk im having issues with gnome keyring on 2 machines, so annoying
<pitastrudl> INDEED
<pitastrudl> ops caps
<dn1987p> and i havent found a fix yet
<sayres> ubottu: i do everything and asked on askubuntu but i did not answer for my problem.
<ubottu> sayres: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dn1987p> just that script that fixes it for me
<pitastrudl> dn1987p:  did you try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME/Keyring#Disable_keyring_daemon_components
<pitastrudl> i heard it's a valid fix for some people
<pitastrudl> not for me unfortunately
<Simooon> hey, just wanted to check out the daily builds, but I can not boot from the usb stick I created, I created it using unetbootin, is there some other way I'm supposed to creat the bootable USB when it is the daily builds? dd possibly?
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | Simooon
<ubottu> Simooon: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<dn1987p> pitastrudl,  im not sure i want to try, that script fix is working fine for me currently hehe
<Simooon> ducasse, oh, thanks
<pitastrudl> okay :)
<k1l> Simooon: dont use unetbootin. use dd or rufus on windows
<k1l> or the usb creator on ubuntu
<clissold345> Simooon, I use Startup Disk Creator (if you have access to ubuntu already).
<Simooon> ClassicBoy, I do, I will try that, thanks
<Simooon> ClassicBoy, tagged wrong person sorry
<dn1987p> pitastrudl,  ok I tried it, it didnt change anything actually
<pitastrudl> rip
<Simooon> clissold345, I will try that thanks :-)
<pitastrudl> dn1987p: i heard the problem is that the keys were generated with the ed25519 curve
<pitastrudl> which isnt supported by the gnome keyring
<pitastrudl> no wait
<dn1987p> well readding the key solves the issue for me, which seems odd then, if its not supported in general
<pitastrudl> i meant ECDSA
<dn1987p> have you tried a key with another format?
<Simooon> k1l, trying that now, thanks
<pitastrudl> i have not
<FMan> hey
<FMan> Sunday, Sunday...
<dn1987p> pitastrudl,  have you tried setting SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0 in front of your ssh command?
<sayres> I have a problem that nobody could not help me !!! my problem is when i login to my ubuntu, immediately when i connect to internet by wireless my ubuntu is frizzed and even nothing is not registered on syslog. how can i find out that where is my problem???plz help me ! I stuck for a month. plz tell me, how can i find out the problem??
<dn1987p> sayres, can u switch to other ttys ?
<sayres> dn1987p: if my internrt do not connected ,yes.
<sayres> dn1987p: this is my question : https://askubuntu.com/questions/891950/ubuntu-16-4-is-freezed-at-login-after-updating
<Guest99421> sannyschool.ru
<sayres> dn1987p: if my internet do not connected ,yes.for example i can login by guest user because my guest user don not access to internet
<FMan> should I consider upgrading to 17.04 when the official release occurs or stick with 16.04 LTS?
<dn1987p> sayres, did you check for errors in kern.log or dmesg ?
<kalby-imanie> can i execute a file under another user without being su <target_user> ?
<kalby-imanie> i think of sticky bit
<sayres> dn1987p: yes, when ubuntu is frizzed no error is register to any logs
<kalby-imanie> put sticky bit in that particular file?
<dn1987p> sayres, can you try to boot from live usb version and check if there is an issue?
<sayres> dn1987p: immediately when i connect to internet by wireless my ubuntu is frizzed and nothing is not registered on syslog or other logs.
<ducasse> FMan: you would need to upgrade to 16.10 first, you can't upgrade 16.04 to 17.04 directly.
<dn1987p> well maybe then its a hardware defect?
<dn1987p> and not a system issue
<dn1987p> if the issue persists under any system configuration
<sayres> dn1987p: now i am in ubuntu with 4.4.0-31 kernel , i have this problem with 4.4.0-64 and 66 linux kernel
<FMan> right, I'll keep that in mind, but I'd do a fresh install due to Boost not working right...
<sayres> dn1987p: in this version of kernel 4.4.0-31 i don't have any problem
<pitastrudl> dn1987p:  yes i have, it works with that
<pitastrudl> but only for the current session
<dn1987p> pitastrudl,  oh alright, well at least you have a hotfix then
<dn1987p> sayres,  maybe a driver issue, but i cant help you with this
<sayres> dn1987p: thank you , how can i fix this?
<dn1987p> sayres, look if your network interface manufacturer has a driver for linux and try to install it would be my guess
<sayres> dn1987p: when I  disable network-manager.service, I can login but when I enable network-manager.service i can't
<ducasse> FMan: if you can keep upgrading every six months and need newer software then upgrade, if you want a stable release for longer time then don't.
<dn1987p> you said that before
<dn1987p> you can also try doing network configuration without network manager
<dn1987p> sayres, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 if you want to try, take a look here
<sayres> dn1987p: I use external wireless device .let my I plug out this and see that  is there any driver for this.
<FMan> thanks, I guess I'll stick with the LTS presuming it will keep working
<XATRIX> Hi, can you help me with upgrading 15.10 ?
<XATRIX> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/CS8gd3zcFiP5lBl6Wq66715M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<_Trullo> which display manager is the prefered one? lightdm ok?
<EriC^^> _Trullo: yeah it's good
<_Trullo> ok. upgrading my server
<EriC^^> XATRIX: do you have any ppa's installed?
<XATRIX> EriC^^: how can i check, i think it's highly possible
<EriC^^> XATRIX: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<XATRIX> EriC^^: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/F1ko3N~uX3gZeJRJsQuRZF5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<EriC^^> XATRIX: any ppa's you can remove?
<XATRIX> everything in this list is a ppa ?
<XATRIX> do i have to remove every ?
<k1l> XATRIX: you can look into the logs what exactly is causing the error
<Fiuncho> Hi everyone!
<k1l> XATRIX: grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<k1l>  | nc termbin.com 9999
<XATRIX> k1l: where can i find upgrade logs ?
<XATRIX> ok, let's see
<Herbalist> hello funchio
<k1l> XATRIX: grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log |nc termbin.com 9999
<Herbalist> zero ops ?
<mustmodify> how does tab completion work?
<Herbalist> what's that ?
<k1l> mustmodify: write "must" then oress "tab" and see
<XATRIX> no such file, apt.log in dist-upgrade
<mustmodify> It seems like some programs tab complete filenames, and others tab-complete other things.
<mustmodify> k1l: what?
<k1l> XATRIX: "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Herbalist> i think each application has their own way
<Herbalist> if any
<k1l> mustmodify: ah, you talk about terminal.
<mustmodify> Sorry,
<Fiuncho> i am looking for help, i have posted a problem in the ubuntu forums, the link to the post: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355373 if anyone can help me, please, private. Thanks and sorry :*
<mustmodify> I can see now how that's confusing.
<XATRIX> k1l: http://termbin.com/wkiq
<Herbalist> hehe:)
<mustmodify> Yes, I guess I should go to #bash. :)
<mustmodify> sorry
<Herbalist> np
<XATRIX> sounds if i have no errors in
<XATRIX> but which repo, cause the troubles
<sayres> dn1987p: by folowing this site https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203162&p=12917230#post12917230 i install this driver but after run this command "lshw -C network" the output is "configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8192cu driverversion=4.4.0-31-generic" ?
<sayres> dn1987p: is it true?
<k1l> XATRIX: "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<freedomfox> hello
<tozen> freedomfox: what the matter?
<freedomfox> I am trying to setup a wireless wpa2 enterprise connection, so i can proceed with ubuntu server installation
<freedomfox> however there are no options for wpa2 enterprise
<freedomfox> tozen: i am lost :/
<XATRIX> k1l: http://termbin.com/xngk
<aLeSD> -quick
<sayres> dn1987p: buddy in this sait https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 that you introduce to me , my Security is WPA&WPA2 Personal . which one i have to folowed?
<XATRIX> i think i can clean the logs, and try to upgrade again
<freedomfox> Anyone that can help with wpa2 enterprise during installation?
<k1l> XATRIX: sudo umount /var/cache/apt/archives
<k1l> XATRIX: then run "sudo do-release-upgrade" again
<vlyalcin> Hi, I have a problem and want to share my screen photo. Which image host should I use?
<MonkeyDust> vlyalcin  imgur.com
<XATRIX> k1l: i'm doing do-release-upgrade with -s flag
<XATRIX> for the sandboxing
<vlyalcin> MonkeyDust, thanks
<instigator> Hello. I am trying to apt-get install the following: libjpeg-dev but its not available in ubuntu, can only see libjpeg8
<XATRIX> k1l: http://termbin.com/9pfj
<ioria> !info libjpeg-dev
<ubottu> libjpeg-dev (source: libjpeg8-empty): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package). In component main, is optional. Version 8c-2ubuntu8 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<XATRIX> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.17-1 (yakkety), package size 507 kB, installed size 1592 kB
<vlyalcin> When I close the laptop cover (suspend the computer), menu texts disappearing. Screenshot http://imgur.com/CENIm9t. I use Ubuntu 16.04, Mate desktop environment
<MonkeyDust> !find libjpeg
<ubottu> Found: libjpeg-dev, libjpeg-turbo8, libjpeg-turbo8-dbg, libjpeg-turbo8-dev, libjpeg8, libjpeg8-dbg, libjpeg8-dev, libjpeg-progs, libjpeg-turbo-progs, libjpeg-turbo-test (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libjpeg&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<ioria> instigator, is in universe
<vlyalcin> Does anyone have an idea about how I can solve?
<ioria> instigator, ops, sy
<ioria> instigator,  apt-cache policy libjpeg-dev
<latino30> does ubuntu have this package libgcc_s.so.1
<latino30> im using yakkety yak and I did not see it in synaptic manager
<instigator> ioria: here is the output of the apt-cache policy libjpeg-dev: http://pastebin.com/dsqFUAE8
<ioria> instigator,  what ubuntu are you using ?
<instigator> ioria: 14.04
<ioria> !info libjpeg-dev trusty
<ubottu> libjpeg-dev (source: libjpeg8-empty): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package). In component main, is optional. Version 8c-2ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<ioria> instigator,  did you change you sources.list ?
<instigator> ioria: no i didnt change it. is there an entry which needs to be added for libjpeg-dev?
<ioria> instigator,  nope, it's in main
<k1l> XATRIX: so the upgrade worked now?
<ioria> instigator,  sudo apt-get update in a pastebinit, please
<k1l> XATRIX: first, remove fglrx. since that doesnt work anymore
<k1l> XATRIX: did you manually set packages to hold? Hold prevents MarkInstall of kde-config-touchpad [ amd64 ] < 0.8.1-2 -> 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 > ( universe/kde )
<instigator> ioria: pastebin of sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/Z15MS3aN
<XATRIX> k1l: it's not, the same trobules, but now i can filter Broken from the apt.log
<XATRIX> I din't hold the packeges
<Peanut> Hi folks - I have a sick PC, fairly new (july 2015) i-6700k. My GFX-card died (nv960) and I  had to fall back on the CPUGPU. Which is very glitchy, and I'm trying to find out if it's a kernel/driver issue  or whether my CPU is dying.
<k1l> instigator: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<ioria> instigator,  maybe change you repository to Main
<Peanut> I get a lot of 'GPU HANG' messages on my system, where the screen freezes for 10 seconds, then most often recovers. It runs Ubuntu 16.10. I've tried the 4.10 kernel from the PPA but that makes it slightly worse.
<Peanut> All nvidia drivers/packages have been removed from the system.
<ioria> instigator,  ^ k1l
<Peanut> How well should Ubuntu 16.10 work on i6700k with the built-in GPU? Does anyone have experience with that?
<Kenix73> peanut: laptop? custom built desktop? bought? model of the on-board gpu?
<k1l> Peanut: it should work, i guess. what do the logs like syslog and Xorg.0.log say?
<Peanut> Kenix73: custom built desktop, the on-board GPU is the one in the i6700k, no other GPU on board anymore.
<Peanut> k1l: I'm a bit hampered (using textmode at the moment) It's mostly 'GPU HANG in render ring'
<Kenix73> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k1l> you can pipe to "| nc termbin.com 9999" if you have internet on that machine, so you can show the log here
<Peanut> Kenix73: Just looked. There is nothing interesting in Xorg.0.log, only standard startup stuff, no errors. The errors do show up in syslog.
<Peanut> k1l: Awesome, let me try that, I do have network.
<k1l> Peanut: cat /evar/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<Peanut> k1l: http://termbin.com/5hvq and http://termbin.com/r01f
<k1l> Peanut: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Peanut> k1l: It reports: already installed and the latest version.
<k1l> Peanut: hmm, i dont know then. maybe read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze and file a bug
<anshul> fuck
<anshul> fuck
<anshul> fuck
<anshul> fuck
<Peanut> k1l: Not sure it's a bug, or a dead CPU/GPU :-(
<sayres> I want connect to internet manualy for this first i have disabled network manager by "sudo systemctl enable network-manager.service " and in "sudo nano /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" I add https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164287/ and finally i run "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlx00304f8b1f0f -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext" but I can not connect to internet and i got this messages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164290/  where is my mistake?
<ioria> sayres, try sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlx00304f8b1f0f -c  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext    (a space between -c and /etc)
<sayres_> ioria: is it true? sudo systemctl disable network-manager.service . or i have to stop this?
<ioria> sayres, stop it, but if you keep using interfaces better to diable it
<cyber_freakr> hi
<sayres> ioria: is it true? sudo systemctl disable network-manager.service . or i have to stop this?
<ioria> sayres, stop it, but if you keep using interfaces better to disable it
<instigator> k1l: thanks
<instigator> ioria: my repository already includes Main
<ioria> instigator, i mean using the Main repos (archive, not za)
<ioria> instigator, but it's ok
<sayres> ioria: when I disable it I also connected to internet? is normall?
<instigator> ioria: installing libjpeg-dev working just fine after the GPG error was resolved. thanks for the assistance
<ioria> instigator, ok
<ioria> sayres, ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<sayres> ioria: 5716 ?        00:00:01 NetworkManager
<ioria> sayres,  still running
<ioria> sayres,  do you want to stop it
<sayres> ioria: yes ,i want connect to internet manually
<ioria> sayres,  sudo systemctl stop network-manager
<sayres> ioria: after run this command i run sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlx00304f8b1f0f -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext .is it true?
<ioria> sayres,  assuming your interface is already configured and the wpa_supplicant.conf is correct, yes
<sayres> ioria: ok ,i am doing
<Dedrickert> my box 16.10 experiences intermittent systemd failure after several hours of uptime. shutdown -h now, poweroff, init 0 all fail to work. I then need to the magic sysrq keys to shutdown.
<Dedrickert> any ideas what might be the issue?
<BluesKaj> Dedrickert, think there's a power off session timer setting bug in 16,10 ...i had the same experience on Kubuntu 16.10 , but I've now moved on to testing 17.04 Zesty and the  bug seems to be gone. Don't recommend upgrading to 17.04 however ...anything in /var/log/syslog?
<viju> Are they going to remove unity in the next lts version?
<himcesjf> Is there any PDF/book reader which gives an option to trim the margins/empty spaces for easy readibility? This I am asking for reading on laptops which can work as 2-in-1 convertible
<sayres> ioria: dude I can connect to internet but my big problem have still remained. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2355383&p=13619313#post13619313
<ioria> sayres,  you mean that it freezes at login ?
<sayres> ioria: without network manager still my ubuntu is frizzed
<ioria> sayres,  again ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<sayres> ioria: no when I connect to internet
<XATRIX> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/BTBED8RseaXsCZndampExl5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=
<XATRIX> what's wrong with it ?
<ioria> sayres,  still running ?
<k1l> viju: why should they?
<sayres> ioria: I think network maneger was cloesed ,let me i test again
<XATRIX> why i can't remove these packages, which don't allow me to upgrade release
<sayres> ioria: i have to restart my computer again
<ioria> sayres,  if you restart Nm will start again
<k1l> XATRIX: remove fglrx
<XATRIX> fglrx*
<XATRIX> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<XATRIX>   fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-core fglrx-dev fglrx-pxpress
<k1l> XATRIX: yes
<XATRIX> doing
<XATRIX> done
<k1l> XATRIX: then try again
<k1l> XATRIX: and there is a lot of trouble around libqca2. but i dont know what that is
<XATRIX> Still have tons of Broken packages
<XATRIX> and upgrade process stops with error
<sayres> ioria: Network Manager closes .immediately when i run "sudo dhclient wlx00304f8b1f0f" ubuntu is frizzed
<sayres> ioria: Network Manager closed .immediately when i run "sudo dhclient wlx00304f8b1f0f" ubuntu is frizzed
<ioria> sayres,  using an usb adapter ?
<sayres> ioria: yes
<k1l> XATRIX: i suggest you use ppa-purge to get rid of your ppa packages, too
<sayres> ioria: i dont have any problem in 4.4.0 -31 kernel but in 4.4.0-64 and 66 i have problem
<XATRIX> yes, i installed it, but how to pass it needed packees
<XATRIX> ?
<ioria> sayres,  maybe a module problem then
<k1l> !ppa-purge | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sayres_> ioria: sorry my connection was failed
<george> apollo2017
<george> ?
<sayres_> ioria:  what do you think ?
<george> #ebooks
<ioria> sayres_, if it works on older kernel, maybe it'a a problem with the new rtl8192cu module, idk really... sure you anything from the logs ?
<scalwag> CIA has cracked ubuntu
<sayres_> ioria: yes ,there is not register on syslog or other.look im trying in this way. first i login to new kernel and open syslog. i remember the time and immediatlly connect to internet. my ubuntu is friezzed and after restart my pc I looking for time that i connect to internet but this time is not registered
<sayres_>  ioria: do you have any suggestion?
<sayres_>  ioria:I stock for a month
<sayres_>  ioria:I stuck for a month.
<sayres_> ioria: how can I exclusive kernel for updating? that means I dont want to updateed kernel?
<kalby-imanie> how can i change back into normal permission(without sticky bit) after i created sticky bit on my dir before?
<kalby-imanie> i did chmod 0770 did not work out
<kalby-imanie> i put 2770 <dir_name> before, so that it could ba granted group permissions for other users within the group member
<scalwag> kalby-imanie: use just 3 numbers not 4
<kalby-imanie> scalwag: did not work like it used to be, what i mean is that, something has been changed even i tried to make it back. because the user which are not in the same group, could not even get into the directory?
<kalby-imanie> that is weird
<scalwag> kalby-imanie: run file manager as sudo. Change permission from within file manager
<kalby-imanie> i did changed the permission by 'sudo chmod'
<kalby-imanie> put it 3 numbers
<kalby-imanie> but outsider still cant get it
<kalby-imanie> in*(
<sayres_> how can I exclusive kernel for updating? that means I dont want to updateed kernel?
<kalby-imanie> unless i never cnaged the permission then everybody could get in
<kalby-imanie> put sticky bit messing up the rest of the users which are not in the same group.
<kalby-imanie> i did the ls -l, i got no indications of s,S,T
<kalby-imanie> everything was removed before but still
<pac1> #freecad
<FunkyELF> I have a 4TB external drive.  What should I format it to if i want to be able to use it between Linux and Windows?
<sayres_> how to prevent ubuntu from updating kernel?
<Guest96690> Who helps me, I try to create a usb of xubuntu 16.04.2 but I do not get it to start, but with xubuntu 14 there is no problem
<RonWhoCares> lsv: Are you here
<k1l> FunkyELF: ntfs
<RonWhoCares> Hi k1l
<noobuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<k1l> Guest96690: dont use unetbootin. use rufus on windows
<Guest96690> no windows
<noobuntu> use dd
<k1l> Guest96690: then use dd or the ubuntu usb creator
<ioria> sayres_, you need kernel updates.... maybe the issue is elsewhere
<k1l> sayres_: did you remove your tor stuff like i told you yesterday?
<RonWhoCares> k1l: This morning my computer randomly rebooted.  Then it just froze (about 45 minutes after randomly rebooting). I had "watch -n 5 free-m" running in a terminal window when it just froze. The date - time wasn't updating. I think the swap partition was being accessed during the freeze.  Is there anything I should be doing to try and prevent this?
<sayres_> ioria: I'm tired .
<RonWhoCares> k1l I should add that the swap partition hasn't been an issue since I was here last
<sayres_> k1l: i install ubuntu again but still  there is my problem.
<ioria> sayres_,  fresh install ?
<ioria> sayres_,  so paste dmesg
<sayres_> ioria : not very fresh ,I use all packages that previously installed ubuntu.local repo
<ioria> sayres_,  k1l asked you about tor ....
<lerner> is there a command to turn an embedded webcam off?
<lerner> and an embedded microphone
<bob101> hi, i have a wordlist called 3-words.txt that hold only 3 letter english words. I want to create a new file that has every combination of each 3 letter word seperated with a '-' dash
<bob101> symbol
<sayres_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164700/
<k1l> RonWhoCares: syslogs will tell what was going on
<sayres_> ioria: I remove tor completely
<RonWhoCares> I manually shut the computer off while it was frozen ... after about 2 minutes
<k1l> sayres_: so the fresh install worked? without anything added by you?
<RonWhoCares> Where are syslogs location
<k1l> RonWhoCares: /var/log/
<ioria> sayres_,  using IPv6 ?
<sayres_> k1l: no not work ,my problem still remained
<sayres_> ioria : no but i have not disabled it
<k1l> sayres_: i still dont know if that is a driver or hardware issue since you cant say or run a clean ubuntu
<ioria> sayres_,   IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlx00304f8b1f0f: link becomes ready
<ioria> sayres_,   but it shouldn't be an issue
<XATRIX> k1l: http://termbin.com/5lqt still the same
<XATRIX> i clean all of ppa
<sayres_> k1l: I dont think it is because of hardware issue .because in 4.4.0-31 version of kernel ,work perfectly
<sayres_> ioria: yes ,I don't think an ipV6 cause the problem
<k1l> sayres_: is there a chance to run a ubuntu without all your packages and changes?
<XATRIX> k1l: http://termbin.com/seqq
<ioria> sayres_,   yes, try from LiveCD
<sayres_> k1l: in live ubuntu work without problem
<RonWhoCares> k1l: Does it hurt Ubuntu to be "frozen"
<sayres_> ioria: in live ubuntu work without problem
<ioria> sayres_,   because it's the old kernel ....
<sayres_> ioria: yes ,exactly
<k1l> RonWhoCares: its not the standard when it freezes
<ioria> sayres_,  modinfo rtl8192cu   please
<sayres_> ioria:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164740/
<ioria> sayres_,  you are on 4.4.0.31 right now ...
<sayres_> ioria : yes, i need internet and in this kernel i have it
<sayres_> ioria: do you want modinfo rtl8192cu to other kernel?
<ioria> sayres_,  well, we need the dmesg from your 66 kernel, yes
<sayres_> ioria: ok . i need restart my pu.i will come back soon
<_Trullo> ok after update to latest ubuntu it aborted or something, too many errors.. now I get a black screen with a bunch of letters.. ending with kernel panic, not syncing VFS, unable to mount root fs..
<sayres> ioria : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164797/
<noobuntu> how did you update
<sayres> ioria:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164806/
<_Trullo> I got a question when I logged in
<sayres> ioria: this is info from 66 kernel
<sayres> ioria: i think before connect to internet everything is ok
<k1l> sayres: what video card is it?
<ioria> sayres_,  i see
<sayres> k1l: now ,default but befor nvidia
<k1l> sayres: did you install the ubuntu nvidia driver from the repo?
<k1l> i saw some crazy motherbords which didnt work properly without the prop driver from nvidia
<sayres> k1l: yes , but now I have not installed yest
<ioria> sayres_,  it freezes when you run the dhclient command or when exactly ?
<sayres>  k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164844/
<dn1987p> sayres, ioria https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1666421 did you see this one already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666421 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "kernel 4.4.0-63 with USB WLAN RTL8192CU freezes desktop" [High,Fix committed]
<ioria> dn1987p, he's using 66... but thanks looking ...
<dn1987p> oh alright i somehow thought it was 63
<dn1987p> which would be odd though
<ioria> dn1987p, same the issue still there in 66
<sayres> dn1987p : no but i have problem with 64 and 66
<ioria> sayres_,  it freezes when you run the dhclient command or when exactly ?
<PCatinean> What is the easiest way to setup a printer? Any explanation why it's not as easy as in windows?
<dn1987p> ioria, [High,Fix committed] does that mean the fix is already available through official sources
<ioria> dn1987p, committed not released
<k1l> PCatinean: yes, easy explanation: because the manufacturer dont ship the same quality drivers and software as for windows.
<PCatinean> k1l, and windows holds like a central repository copied from linux-style repositories and automatically install on windows startup?
<ioria> sayres,  when does it freeze exactly ?
<k1l> PCatinean: i dont understand what you mean
<XATRIX> k1l: the last one log file
<sayres> ioria: exactly ubuntu is connected to internet . you think when ubuntu fist ping from internet
<XATRIX> k1l: http://termbin.com/obwv
<XATRIX> how can i resolve em?
<PCatinean> When you start windows and plug in a printer it automatically installs the drivers and it works out of the box. I just assume printer manufacturers make the driers and microsoft published them in a central repository
<PCatinean> That enables this automatic find&install procedure
<sayres> ioria: exactly ubuntu is connected to internet . you think when ubuntu give first ping from internet
<ioria> sayres,  so when you run the dhclient command ?
<k1l> PCatinean: yes, the manufacturers work together with microsoft for that.
<sayres> ioria: exactly
<ioria> sayres,  why don't we try witout dhcp?  and set it static ?
<sayres> ioria: how can i do exactly?
<ioria> sayres,  sudo service network-manager stop
<k1l> XATRIX: "apt-mark showhold | nc termbin.com 9999"
<sayres> ioria : ok ,so!!
<XATRIX> k1l: kde-config-touchpad
<XATRIX> only this one is in list
<kalby-imanie> does sticky bit only provids deletion security feature?
<ioria> sayres,  sudo iconfig wlx00304f8b1f0f down
<k1l> XATRIX: sudo apt-mark unhold kde-config-touchpad
<kalby-imanie> only the owner can do deletion and others can only create files or read
<singh1114> hello there!
<XATRIX> k1l: Canceled hold on kde-config-touchpad.
<ioria> sayres,  sorry, sudo ifconfig wlx00304f8b1f0f down
<XATRIX> what's now ?
<sayres> ioria : no problen dude
<sayres> ioria: whats next?
<k1l> XATRIX: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ioria> sayres,  sudo ifconfig wlx00304f8b1f0f up
<XATRIX> k1l: is it ok, if i run it in a sandbox ? using 'do-release-upgrade -s' ?
<singh1114> I have a question. Do the submissions of gsoc proposals can be edited once made in the Gsoc app?
<k1l> XATRIX: why only simulate it?
<sayres> ioria: where place i have set static ip?
<sayres> ioria: where place i have to set static ip?
<XATRIX> i'd like to see the whole process, and if it's all good, the next run will be without -s
<ioria> sayres,  sudo ifconfig wlx00304f8b1f0f    myip
<sayres> ioria : where is GW and DNS?
<ioria> sayres,  wait, dude
<sayres> ioria: ;-)  ok
<ioria> sayres,  sudo ifconfig wlx00304f8b1f0f   netmask 255.255.255.0
<sayres> ioria: finished?
<ioria> sayres, sudo route add default gw    myrouter_ip   wlx00304f8b1f0f
<sayres> ioria :buddy can you write by order in https://paste.ubuntu.com/??
<ioria> sayres, what's the problem ?
<ioria> sayres, did you add the gw ?
<sayres> ioria: i am confused?
<ioria> sayres, just run the commands
<ioria> sayres,  where you stopped ?
<sayres> ioria :https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164924/
<sayres> ioria: is it true?
<ioria> sayres,  nope
<sayres> ioria : where is my mistake?
<ioria> sayres,  where i wrote myip and myrouter_ip   you have to put YOUR ip and YOU router ip
<ioria> sayres,  what is your router ip ?
<sayres> ioria: how can i find out what is my gw? by command
<ioria> sayres,  route
<sayres> ioria:    this is my Ip addr:192.168.43.137  Bcast:192.168.43.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<sayres> ioria: I use mobile hotspot
<ioria> sayres,  ok, your ip is 192.168.43.137  and your router ? should be 192.168.43.X
<ioria> sayres,  route
<sayres> ioria: i dont have modem .I use mobile hotspot and where is ioria or how can i find out?
<ioria> sayres,  oh, i see
<anddam> how do I make dash aware of a custom .desktop file?
<ioria> anddam, you put it in ls ~/.local/share/applications/
<aaio> anyone know why swiping right to go back in chromium doesn't work under ubuntu?
<aaio> (on a touchscreen)
<anddam> ioria: and what's the common practice to have it on ~/Desktop as well, a link?
<aaio> the swipe animation starts but its like its interrupted by something immediately
<sayres> ioria: do you have suggestion for finding my router ip?
<ioria> anddam, you can create a .desktop on desktop, but Dash it's not aware of it
<ioria> sayres,  what you got if you run 'route'
<anddam> ioria: yes, I understand I have to put it in ~/.local/… , my question is what's appropriate to have it recognized by Dash AND on Desktop
<anddam> I just used an hardlink
<anddam> thanks
<Eric> good morning
<ioria> anddam, i don't think there are problems
<sayres> ioria:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24164990/
<Eric> i need help with install ubuntu
<alkisg> What help?
<ioria> sayres,  your route is 192.168.43.1
<ducasse> !install | Eric
<ubottu> Eric: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k1l> Eric: help with what ecxactly? please be a lot more specfic than you were yesterday
<Eric> i has usn flash on me
<k1l> Eric: what is your native language?
<sayres> ioria: ok im trying .i have to dissconnected for test.i will come back soon dude.
<ioria> sayres,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24164999/
<sayres> ioria: thnk you .i try this now
<ioria> sayres,  ok
<Eric> just english
<k1l> Eric: then please use proper english and give more details. it is very hard to understand what your setup is and what your issue is. so its nearly impossible to help you.
<Eric> kl i has ubuntu iso on my usb flash already
<k1l> Eric: ok, what is the issue now?
<Eric> i need dual windows 10 andd ubuntu on one laptop
<k1l> Eric: the ubuntu install has a option to install ubuntu alongside windows
<ducasse> !dualboot | Eric
<ubottu> Eric: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Eric> new update is Ubuntu 16.10
<k1l> Eric: where is your issue?
<Eric> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<Eric> which one i click?
<k1l> that is not an issue
<k1l> Eric: for beginners better use 16.04.2
<Eric> kl i dod resize partition
<Eric> did
<Eric> kl i did turned fastboot off and secureboot to disabled
<k1l> Eric: i still dont know what your issue is
<Eric> kl i said i did turned fastbooter off
<Eric> i did disbled secureboot
<sayres> ioria: in 31 I have internet but in 66 i do not have internet. i got "From 192.168.43.138 icmp_seq=82 Destination Host Unreachable"
<k1l> Eric: and now what?
<Eric> i did resize partition already
<k1l> Eric: i loose the motivation to ask questions for more details and then have to wait 10minutes for you just saying something total different and unrelated. you still could not describe what the problem is. what doesnt work? what error do you get? what do you want to know?
<wx> if i setup a zfs mirror pool, can i add disks to it later
<wx> or do i have to destroy it and rebuild it
<k1l> wx: no
<Eric> how
<wx> k1l: i'm using zfs for storage only. is there any type of zfs pool that allows me to keep adding disks without destroying the pool
<k1l> wx: you can only exchange disks or once again mirror it.
<noobuntu> which package provides the free command as in free -h
<Eric> kl i has my other account in here
<Eric_____> Hi
<MonkeyDust> noobuntu  type    which free
<k1l> noobuntu: procps
<k1l> Eric_____: Eric i give up. you still have not explained what your problem is.
<CarolinaRube> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and recently my usb mouse has started misbehaving after boot.  I have to click in order to activate it and the effect is only temporary.
<CarolinaRube> If I replug it, everything works like normal.
<Eric_____> I see screen saying try ubuntu without installing
<CarolinaRube> Is there a setting that my have gotten modified somewhere?
<Eric_____> I see dots loading on ubuntu
<k1l> wx: https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<MonkeyDust> Eric_____  hit F12
<Eric_____> I did pressed f12
<MonkeyDust> Eric_____  no text screen?
<Eric_____> I see text screen
<MonkeyDust> Eric_____  ok, do you read anything disturbing? where does it halt?
<Eric_____> How?
<ducasse> Eric_____: did you read the links from ubottu on how to install? is there anything there you don't understand?
<ioria> sayres,  sy, what you got from  192.168.43.138 ?
<EuSiTu> hello. dose HexChat have a dependency requirement named GTK 2 or 3?
<MonkeyDust> Eric_____  what do you mean, 'how'? do you see text now, after you pressed F12 ?
<baizon> EuSiTu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/hexchat
<Eric_____> Pwconv: failed to change mode of /etc/passwd- to 0600
<Eric_____> Pwconv: failed to change the mode of /etc/passwd- to 0600
<ducasse> Eric_____: can you please tell us what your actual problem is? people have been asking you for half an hour now without an answer.
<Arone> hi ?
<Arone> any one know If backup-manager supports a port other than the 21 for export ftp
<Chatscript-5765> Hia
<sayres> ioria: are you here?
<ioria> sayres,  tep
<ioria> sayres,  where it stops ?
<sayres> ioria :  after sudo wpa_supplicant -B -iwlx00304f8b1f0f -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext ,ubuntu is frizzed again
<ioria> sayres,  ok, can you kill with ctrl+c and paste dmesg  and syslog ?
<sayres> ioria: static Ip does not work like the other again
<ioria> sayres,  meaning ?
<OnceMe> why does ssh-keyscan doesnt output anything?
<Eric> Im back
<akik> OnceMe: it's normal for applications not to output anything if the operation succeeded
<Eric> Its said error invaild to access fat
<sayres_> ioria: ubuntu is frizzed and anything does not work and i have to restart my pc
<sayres_> ioria: sorry my connection field again
<ioria> sayres_,  it's possible that the module is broken in kernel above 62....
<bob101_> anyone know if you can specify a specific wordlist file with crunch?  i have a list of english words that i want to create a wordlist for with '-' as a seperator
<ioria> sayres_,  can you paste lsusb ?
<sayres_> ioria: which kernel?
<ioria> sayres_,  doesn't matter
<sayres_> ioria:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24165256/
<sayres_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24165250/  between this time ,ubuntu frizzed
<sayres_> ioria: this is syslog
<Eric> Its said invaild to acess fat
<Eric> On text screen
<ioria> sayres_, it 's silly to ask, , but do you have another usb adapter to try ? :þ
<sayres_> ioria: unfortunatly I don't have any adapter
<ducasse> sayres_: RTL8188CUS - good luck with that...
<ioria> sayres_, so.. if we are sure the problem is rtl8192cu module, reboot on the .31 kernel, get connection and try this https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<ioria> sayres_,  but maybe it would be easier to change the adapter
<virtuosoj> Not having any success getting Steam running on Ubuntu 16.10
<virtuosoj> steam
<virtuosoj> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<virtuosoj> xz: (stdin): File format not recognized
<virtuosoj> tar: Child returned status 1
<virtuosoj> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<virtuosoj> find: ‘/home/vijay/.steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime’: No such file or directory
<ducasse> !paste | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sayres_> ioria: ok i try it. but i think i have to prevent of kernel update till this issue fix
<ioria> sayres_,  wait, after download the packages, you need to run the command on the -66 kernel
<ioria> sayres_,  from this line  on
<ioria> sayres_,  sudo dkms add ./rtl8192cu-fixes
<CommonCents> Help!  My xubuntu won't boot.   when updates were installing, grub2 was upgraded and the grub-install that ran as the upgrade was installed complained that it couldn't delete /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img
<sayres_> ioria: ok .let me try
<CommonCents> I've booted up the live cd, but I can't get grub-install to work.  It's failing with the same message
<CommonCents> and I've tried sudo rm /boot/grub/i386-pc/core.img (after making a backup copy elsewhere) and that doesn't work either.
<erialdo> hello, I wanted to clean the system with BleachBit (root) , more exact the apt packages clean autoremove etc
<erialdo> but then an error occurred when i try to uupgrade
<erialdo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erialdo> how do i Solve it?
<sayres_> ioria:i go to -66 kernel .
<CommonCents> Why would root be unable to delete a file?
<ducasse> CommonCents: filesystem could be read only, file could be immutable etc
<CommonCents> It's mounted rw.  how do I know if it's immutable?  and how do I undo that?
<virtuosoj> Anyone know anything about Steam issues? I want to stay on 16.10 but I'll probably just go back to 16.04 if Steam doesn't work
<CommonCents> that's certainly possible.
<geirha> run lsattr on it to see if it has any special attributes like the immutable flag
<leaftype> virtuosoj, what have you done so far to try to get it to work? also, how did you install it?
<MonkeyDust> virtuosoj  first create a .bak file of the file you want to modify, then try this, -i instead of +i      https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-make-a-file-immutablewrite-protected/
<MonkeyDust> oops CommonCents ^^^
<virtuosoj> leaftype, all I did was "sudo apt install steam" and I also tried doing "sudo apt install steam --reinstall"
<virtuosoj> MonkeyDust, don't know how to create a .bak file
<MonkeyDust> virtuosoj  that wasnt for you, i mistyped
<k1l> erialdo: put all the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<k1l> and bleachbit and such are a straight way to ruin the system
<MonkeyDust> CommonCents   first create a .bak file of the file you want to modify, then try this, -i instead of +i      https://www.debuntu.org/how-to-make-a-file-immutablewrite-protected/
<leaftype> On 16.10 myself. I downloaded the .deb file. I'm not sure why, but I vaguely recall a problem with the repo version
<andyfied> virtuosoj: i've had issues with steam on certain installs too. i've used this solution https://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts which has worked for me
<CommonCents> That got it, monkeyDust
<leaftype> I think it has to do with the version maintined by valve
<leaftype> virtuosoj, IIRC the software boutique (made for Ubuntu Mate, but available on both) installs it correctly as well
<k1l> virtuosoj: what did pproduce that error?
<virtuosoj> leaftype, thank you, I will try that!
<virtuosoj> k1l, Just typing "steam" in terminal, which I tried because Steam wouldn't open after installing/updating
<virtuosoj> oh yeah that's the weird thing, it opened the first time to do its own update, but after that it won't open now
<virtuosoj> reinstall doesn't seem to change anything
<Eric> Hey
<virtuosoj> Hey Eric :)
<Eric> It said can not mount /dev/loop0 on /cow
<k1l> virtuosoj: purge it with apt.
<Eric> On text screen
<alkisg> I boot a system with a live cd. I mount /dev/sdb1 which is ext4, and dd if=/dev/zero of=1 mb file there in a loop (on the same file, i.e. just writing data to disk).  After 5 minutes the hard disk slows down from 100 mb/sec to 1 mb/sec. Temperature is 40 celcius. The disk is new 4 tb, it's on a new server that has fakeraid support, but disabled from the bios, so only one disk is used. Any ideas what can cause this?
<sayres> ioria: are you here?
<pavlos> alkisg, can you check smartctl on sdb? any errors?
<Eric> Do i need livecd right?
<k1l> virtuosoj: try to remove the ~/.steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime.tar.xz file
<dn1987p> alkisg, you could check dmesg for any issues
<alkisg> pavlos: no errors, although i have millions of read errors which on seagate disks are 48 bit smart data and are supposed to be shifted right 32bits => which leaves me with 0 errors when I do that, while those millions are interpreted as "seeks", not errors (according to an askubuntu question)
<ioria> sayres, yeah, no luck ?
<alkisg> dn1987p: nothing in dmesg after the 20 sec boot time, even if the server is up for hours
<dn1987p> alkisg, maybe something wrong with the file system alignment?
<sayres> ioria: It seems that the problem is solved. now i am in -66 kernel
<ioria> sayres, very good job
<dn1987p> sayres, cool :) what did you do to fix it?
<k1l> ioria: what was the issue on his system?
<alkisg> dn1987p: ducasse also hinted on that, but I think it's fine; but even if I wasn't able to diagnose that, wouldn't the speed be constant to 1/4 or so of the theoretical maximum? It shouldn't slow down after 5 minutes then...
<sayres> ioria: thank you so much dude
<ioria> k1l, bad rtl8192cu module , i guess
<k1l> hmm, ok
<ioria> sayres, no problem
<sayres> dn1987p: i use this link .   https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<dn1987p> alkisg, 5 min is weird, i thought the cache might run full, but that shouldnt take 5 min
<sayres> ioria: i stouk for a month buddy .you safe me dude.
<ioria> sayres,  ahahah
<sayres> ioria: i stuck for a month buddy .you safe me dude.
<ioria> sayres,  i got it
<alkisg> dn1987p: I run dd with conv=fdataconv; and "sync" inside the loop, so I don't think it's a matter of cache. I think I also tried including echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches in the loop, with no visible changes
<sayres> ioria: sorry but my english :-)
<ioria> sayres,  no problem
<sayres> ioria: thanks again
<ioria> sayres,  you're welcome :þ
<dn1987p> alkisg, stupid idea, try another port maybe?
<alkisg> dn1987p: I'll take any ideas at this point; I'll do so, ty... :)
<thyriaen> Hi, i got a 2.1 setup and my subwoofer does not seem to be working. if i let the test gui put sound on each speaker seperatly it can do that with left and right but there is no sound comming out of the subwoofer this is my /etc/pulse/daemon.conf http://pastebin.com/gW4VdxCb - i already changed enable-lfe-remixing to yes
<victoriano> spanish?
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<YmFzZTY0> Quick question, Is there anything wrong with formatting my Ubuntu partition if I'm re-installing it? I can't see anything wrong with it, but every page I visit says not to
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: you dont need any data on the drive?
<YmFzZTY0> I've backed up all the data that i need
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: then you can check to format the partition
<YmFzZTY0> thanks!
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, dual boot ?
<YmFzZTY0> yeah
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, wait ....
<YmFzZTY0> oh no...
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, no, it's ok, grub will be reinstalled
<YmFzZTY0> ioria: you had me so worried there
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, sy, when you remove ubuntu you erase the bootloader
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, but if you reinstall it, it should be fine
<YmFzZTY0> OK, thanks!
<bintopanicking> guys i seem to have a large name on my external wifi card does anybody know how to permanantly change it to something more simple like bob?
<FMan> lol
<_sfiguser> hello all, i have a problem with my linux, "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s!"; it doesn't poweroff or shutdown... i do it manually after these messages, and the brightness sometimes dims... with no particular cause... can it be something related to acpi  ?  it is a 4.4.0-53-generic kernel
<virtuosoj> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/24165747/
<k1l> virtuosoj: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<k1l> i only find debian people with such issues
<virtuosoj> k1l, ubuntu 16.10
<virtuosoj> freshly installed basically. I'm going to now try to install it with the Mate software boutique
<virtuosoj> and if that doesnt work i might just go back 16.04.2
<k1l> virtuosoj: wait
<iamtheone> quit
<k1l> virtuosoj: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" first.
<virtuosoj> k1l, that did nothing
<virtuosoj> 0 upgrade
<k1l> virtuosoj: then "sudo apt install libxtst6:i386 libxrandr2:i386 libglib2.0-0:i386 libgtk2.0-0:i386 libpulse0:i386 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386"
<virtuosoj> k1l, eyy it worked! ty!
<virtuosoj> although my question now: why is it running in 32bit mode?
<k1l> steam is the 32bit hell
<virtuosoj> or am I understanding that wrong
<k1l> because they didnt make it work with 64bit at all.
<virtuosoj> that's... fucked up...
<OliPicard> hey everyone, ive tried upgrading the Kernel of my Ubuntu 16.04.02 distro however selinux-policy-default is erroring out with "error processing package selinux-policy-default (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 137" after attempting to upgrade to kernel 4.4.0.66.70.  If i purge the default policy my system
<OliPicard> is able to update to the next kernel. Does this mean SELinux is no longer compatible?
<bintopanicking>  guys i seem to have a large name on my external wifi card does anybody know how to permanantly change it to something more simple like bob?
<bintopanicking>  guys i seem to have a large name on my external wifi card does anybody know how to permanantly change it to something more simple like bob?
<OliPicard> The version of SELinux I am using is 2:2.20140421-9 (if anyone wants to look at it for reference.)
<YmFzZTY0> I have non UbuntuInstaller files on my Installer Disk, this causes the installer to crash, after it says 'scanning the CDrom' is there a fix to this other than removing the files on the drive?
<virtuosoj> k1l, everything working great, thanks!
<YmFzZTY0> Sorry for repeating my question, but is there a way to make sure that the UbuntuInstaller  doesn't crash even though there are extra files on the UEFI Installer Disk
<HighMans> I have the On Screen Keyboard enabled in Universal Access but how do I make it show up?
<HighMans> I need to use it as a virtual number pad
<OliPicard> if anyone wondered what the resolution was for the help I requested it was stopping all processes (it was a memory problem.)
<turista> hello every1, I finally did install xfce4 yesterday but I don't know how to use it
<turista> someone told me that it would prompt me after the reboot but nothing happend
<k1l> turista: install "lightdm"
<k1l> turista: that is the login screen. that will prompt you then to login to the gui :)
<turista> gosh, I didn't know about it, lemme check
<k1l> turista: yes, only installing xfce doesnt install a *dm
<turista> by the way, since some days ago I manually set the screen resolution of the computer cuz after the restart it always drop a bunch of errors
<YmFzZTY0> please may someone advise me on how to stop the Ubuntu Installer from crashing
<MonkeyDust> YmFzZTY0  describe the symptoms, in one line
<turista> with the xrandr and I was wondering if I can set it up directly on a file
<turista> btw I did install the stuff, should I restart now?¿
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: i dont understand what the issue is.
<Eric_____> hi
<YmFzZTY0> Crashes after showing 'scanning the CD-rom' this is probably because I have unrelated files also on the Disk, I am 'unable' to remove these files as I need them and they're too large to transfer
<Eric_____> i did installed ubuntu iso on poweriso then its worked
<YmFzZTY0> By the disk, I mean my flash drive with Ubuntu Installer
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: you are using the ubuntu usb?
<YmFzZTY0> k1l, yes
<Eric_____> then i need help with dual windows 10 and ubuntu on one laptop
<makda7> someone using tomcat server on ubuntu here?
<Eric_____> kl?
<Eric_____> yup kl
<Eric_____> now im on ubuntu
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, how did you do the stick ?
<YmFzZTY0> ioria: unetbootin,  using Ubuntu, I then later added a folder with my backup files onto that USB stick
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: is that a usb pendrive or a hdd?
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: unetbootin is known to make issues.
<YmFzZTY0> k1l, it's a usb pendrive
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, oh, i'am not good in customized ubuntu isos
<ioria> YmFzZTY0, on ubuntu i suggest dd, on win rufus
<Eric_____> ymfzzty8 u need PowerIso easy
<Eric_____> PowerIso is easy
<k1l> YmFzZTY0: the adding files should not make issues. but unetbootin makes issues since it changes the bootloader(syslinux) stuff
<turista> I wonder wich's the next step after installing lightdm >_<
<turista> should I restart now?¿
<k1l> turista: reboot?
<turista> thx gonna do that now
<Eric_____> kl?
<YmFzZTY0> Wait, nevermind, the error wasn't 'fatal', it just wasn't good, ubuntu should work. thanks for your help! I'm going to try the install
<Eric_____> ymfzzty8 use powriso
<Eric_____> poweriso
<Eric_____> kl you there?
<riccardo> Hello
<riccardo> I have a strange problem as of yesterday
<riccardo> My external disk does not work
<riccardo> It is somehow recognized but it is not accessible
<Eric_____> kl?
<EriC^^> riccardo: any errors?
<k1l> riccardo: please put the output of "dmesg" on paste.ubuntu.com after you attached the hdd
<_pepe> hey all, I am getting a system freeze when my system tries to connect to wifi, 16.04 Mate.  Last working kernel version 4.4.0-62.
<Eric_____> k1
<Danzeel> Client: HexChat 2.12.3 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz (2.14GHz) • Memory: Physical: 5.7 GiB Total (4.0 GiB Free) Swap: 3.9 GiB Total (3.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 102.7 GB / 716.7 GB (614.0 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller • Upti
<Danzeel> me: 4h 31m 33s
<ioria> riccardo, and ls -l /media/$USER
<Eric_____> -_-
<riccardo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24166019/
<Danzeel> sorry
<Danzeel> weong chan
<ioria> riccardo, and ls -Rl /media/$USER
<riccardo> Ok one sec
<ioria> riccardo, mmm, nvm
<riccardo> total 8
<riccardo> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 mar 12 00:10 Riccardo
<riccardo> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 gen 12 21:05 Riservato per il sistema
<riccardo> total 0
<riccardo> total 0
<riccardo> ioria
<riccardo> Here's the log you requested in addition
<riccardo> Hope it is correct
<ioria> riccardo,   so you have nothing inside     /media/$USER ?
<strive> Question on dpkg: When does dpkg -S come in handy?
<EriC^^> strive: when you want to find which package gives a file you have
<riccardo> ioria, Nothing at all
<ioria> riccardo,   sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<riccardo> Ok sure
<riccardo> ioria, it is taking quite a long time and nothing output yet
<Eric_____> k1?
<ioria> riccardo,   mmmm
<ioria> riccardo,   wait a bit... then kill it
<riccardo> But when I detach the hard disk I am having problem with, parted runs smoothly
<riccardo> Indeed I forgot to say
<_Trullo> I got a problem with booting into my system.. I choosed a older kernel and now I'm in.. but how do I fix my system now?
<ioria> riccardo,   btw, it's not mounted in nautilus, right ?
<riccardo> ioria,  That if for example I boot or shutdown with the HD plugged, it stucks
<riccardo> ioria, not mounted
<k1l> _Trullo: run "sudo apt udpate && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<riccardo> ioria, nautilius does not see it
<ioria> riccardo,   ok, unplug, replug and dmesg | tail
<k1l> _Trullo: sorry typo: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ioria> riccardo,   unplug and replug the disk i mean
<Eric_____> i need help with win 10 and ubuntu
<Eric_____> do i need grub customizer?
<k1l> no
<Eric_____> how
<strive> EriC^^: So, basically dpkg -S is good to check for dependancies on a certain command?
<riccardo> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24166089/
<_Trullo> k1l, processing was halted because there were too many errors..
<ioria> riccardo,   uname -r
<strive> EriC^^: So, it would be ideal to which (command), then dpkg -S /path/to/file
<k1l> _Trullo: can you put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and show it here?
<strive> EriC^^: Does that seem practical>
<riccardo> 4.10.1-041001-generic
<riccardo> ioria,
<Eric_____> i want dual
<ioria> riccardo,   wow
<Eric_____> of win 10 n ubuntu
<ioria> riccardo,   do you have a stock kernel ?
<k1l> !dualboot  | Eric_____
<ubottu> Eric_____: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l> Eric_____: read that, follow the instructions.
<ioria> riccardo,   like 4.8 or 4.4 ?
<strive> Eric_____: Dual-booting is quite easy on Windows 10. Are you familiar with shrinking your hdd from Disk Management in Windows?
<EriC^^> strive: yeah it is, also if you pass it a symlink it won't work, i was just messing about with finding which package my nc was from minutes ago, dpkg -S $(readlink -f /bin/nc) helped go through the maze of symlinks
<ioria> riccardo,   that kernel it's not stock
<strive> EriC^^: You rock dude, thank you.
<Eric_____> it wont install without Grub Boot loader
<_Trullo> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24166111/
<EriC^^> strive: no problem
<k1l> _Trullo: so what did you do before this problem?
<k1l> _Trullo: because that is a lot of missin updates
<k1l> Eric_____: you need grub to boot ubuntu. so follow the instructions
<riccardo> ioria, it comes from mainline
<riccardo> ioria, I suppose so
<Eric_____> how to get grub
<_Trullo> k1l, ubuntu wanted to install the latest upgrade
<ioria> riccardo,   i know... what ubuntu 16.10 ?
<k1l> riccardo: the mainline kernels are not stock kernels and miss some features from ubuntu
<riccardo> ioria, how can I see what kernels I am using
<ioria> riccardo,   i told you ... uname -r
<k1l> Eric_____: the ubuntu insatller will install grub. so follow the regular instructions
<riccardo> ioria, yes, that is the kernel I am using. I remember having some other kernel. Let me reboot to a stock one.
<ioria> riccardo,   are you 16.10 or 16.04 ?
<k1l> _Trullo: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd" and "uname -a"?
<Eric_____> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot right?
<k1l> Eric_____: since you refused to answer my questions for details 2 days long i can only point you to the documentation and you will have to read it yourself
<Eric_____> ok
<_Trullo> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Linux 3.13.0-106-generic #153-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 6 15:44:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> _Trullo: did you by any chance change the sources.list ?
<_Trullo> no, I just booted it up today. and a question came up if I wanted to upgrade
<k1l> _Trullo: so you did the 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade?
<_Trullo> think so, it's was a big download
<uddane> has anyone noticed that VLC downloaded from the software center won't automatically play the contents of a folder? I'm on 16.04
<k1l> _Trullo: sudo apt remove insserv
<k1l> _Trullo: then "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<_Trullo> too many errors
<_Trullo> I got error on the first line too
<k1l> show the output in pastebin
<riccardo> ioria, nothing changed
<clissold345> uddane, did you install the snap or the deb package? Someone told me the snap is a bit buggy.
<ioria> riccardo,   uname -r
<_Trullo> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24166165/
<riccardo> I restarted, booted with linux 4.8
<uddane> clissold345: IT was whatever was in the software center... it works fine on my laptop with 16.04 loaded...
<ioria> riccardo,   same aoutput in dmesg | tail ?
<k1l> _Trullo: sudo apt remove virtuoso-nepomuk
<Eric_____>  Launchpad PPA for Grub Customizer right?
<_Trullo> k1l, too many errors..
<k1l> details matter
<k1l> Eric_____: you dont need grub customizer at all
<_Trullo> I'm going to try repair from a live cd
<Eric_____> ill look for grub bootloader on google
<k1l> _Trullo: did it work?
<_Trullo> k1l, that last line? no
<k1l> Eric_____: run the ubuntu usb and install ubuntu. it will install grub.
<k1l> _Trullo: i dont see what you see. so its important to show the pastes
<clissold345> uddane, Ubuntu Software lists two vlcs. Did you use Ubuntu Software to install? If you installed the snap try the deb package instead.
<_Trullo> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<_Trullo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l> _Trullo: put all to paste.ubuntu.com because every detail matters
<riccardo> ioria, 4.8.0-41-generic
<ioria> riccardo,   same output in dmesg | tail ?
<riccardo> ioria, riccardo@riccardo-PC:~$ dmesg | tail
<riccardo> [  179.112083] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: ASMedia
<riccardo> [  179.112084] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 20150324001A6C
<riccardo> [  179.772691] usb-storage 2-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
<riccardo> [  179.772747] usb-storage 2-1:1.0: Quirks match for vid 174c pid 55aa: 400000
<riccardo> [  179.772760] scsi host4: usb-storage 2-1:1.0
<riccardo> [  179.772829] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<riccardo> [  179.774561] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas
<riccardo> [  180.803165] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ASMedia  ASM1153E         0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 6
<_Trullo> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24166183/
<riccardo> [  180.803401] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<riccardo> [  180.804269] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Spinning up disk...
<uddane> clissold345: I'm thinking I must have picked the wrong one, because I remember loading it by command line on my laptop... thank you for the help, I'm going to uninstall and load it through command line
<ioria> riccardo,   don't paste in here, please
<riccardo> ioria, yes the same output. Yeah I am sorry
<ioria> riccardo,   'sg2' is odd
<k1l> <k1l> _Trullo: sudo apt remove virtuoso-nepomuk
<ioria> riccardo,   ever worked that disk ?
<riccardo> Yes
<riccardo> It has always worked
<riccardo> Yesterday for no reason stopped
<riccardo> Even with the 4.10 kernel
<_Trullo> k1l, Package 'virtuoso-nepomuk' is not installed, so not removed
<k1l> _Trullo: now "sudo apt-get install -f"
<riccardo> The past days I installed VMWare and Virtual Box nd I removed them if that is relevant
<k1l> need to go afk
<ioria> riccardo,   you know how to edit the kernel boot line from grub ?
<riccardo> ioria, nope
<_Trullo> k1l, still no go.. too many errors..
<riccardo> ioria, but I can learn it
<ioria> riccardo,   you can try this parameter "usb-storage.delay_use=5"
<riccardo> I paste it in the terminal?
<ioria> riccardo,   nope :þ
<apowl> I'm having trouble doing anything with a hard drive I just added. fdisk returns `fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory` -- but I know it's there and I see /dev/sdb exists.
<apowl> Am I using the wrong utility?
<riccardo> ioria, where then?
<ioria> riccardo,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ioria> riccardo,   in grub
<riccardo> ioria, thanks I read it
<xheart> hi everyone, Can I use a .exe program on ubuntu 16.04?
<anonymous> asdasd
<anonymous> Anonymous
<anonymous> EXPECT US
<Sweepyoface> not without emulating
<ioria> riccardo,   but i assume your disk is ok ... healthy i mean
<Wirehunter> Or maybe running wine
<Guest92594> &
<Guest92594> #$%^&*()*)(&^@#!%^W($%
<xheart> i want to copy a compact flash card
<Wirehunter> xheart, Lookup Wine
<Guest92594> ???????
<Guest92594> ????????????????????
<Guest92594> ??????????????????//
<Wirehunter> xheart, what do you need to run an exe for then?
<Wirehunter> xheart, can't you use dd?
<xheart> the .exe is the flash card program exetension
<xheart> i want to do an exact copy
<EriC^^> xheart: to a same sized flash drive?
<Wirehunter> xheart, I think you should look for an alternative, you can probably use dd to do that.
<xheart> yes exact everything
<xheart> i conect the flash card reader and usign the dd?
<xheart> i connect the flash card reader and use the dd?
<xheart> the dd is a program or a command?
<EriC^^> xheart: yeah, get the names of the disks and do sudo dd status=progress if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY bs=4M conv=sync,noerror && sync
<EriC^^> if= is the source and of= is the destination
<Dinosaurio> Hi
<EriC^^> xheart: terminal command
<Wirehunter> It's a program, but I think it's only available from terminal.
<Dinosaurio> Is Unity 8 somehow stable?
<xheart> but can i transfer the info to the pc then copy to the flash card?
<Wirehunter> xheart, Yes
<EriC^^> xheart: yeah, put of=/path/to/file bs=4M conv=notrunc,sync,noerror
<Wirehunter> xheart, storage devices like flash cards are actually the same as a file
<kalby-imanie> why is it always failed when i created bootable iso using dd command?
<xheart> i copy/ paste  that command did not recognize
<kalby-imanie> i failed to boot, i just tried to create ubuntu iso image
<Wirehunter> xheart, you can't just copy it
<kalby-imanie> i made me using windows again
<kalby-imanie> it made me*
<Wirehunter> xheart, you'll have to fill in the arguments
<pavlos> xheart, what exactly do you want to do?
<xheart> i want to transfer the file to the pc then copy to the flash card
<pavlos> xheart, and where is that file?
<xheart> on the compact flash card
<pavlos> xheart, so you want to copy a file from flash to the pc, right?
<Wirehunter> xheart, You wanted to clone the compact flash right?
<xheart> yes
<xheart> yes
<Wirehunter> xheart, or just a file?
<apowl> Weird: gdisk is telling me -- Disk /dev/sdb: 0 sectors, 0 bytes
<xheart> clone the compact flash
<apowl> But it's a 3TB disk?
<Wirehunter> xheart, check with your 'disks' utility what dev your compact flash is.
<Wirehunter> Or does anyone know a better way to determine that?
<pavlos> xheart, insert flash, df should list the device
<xheart> ok
<pavlos> xheart, something like /dev/sdX where X is b,c,d,e,f, ...
<apowl> xheart: if you run df -h, you can identify it by its size -- you may have a few devices in /dev/sd*
<debioul> hi. i want to install ubuntu 5.04 (yes, srsly) on a 64bit machine. will that be possible with the installation files available in the ubuntu archives?
<xheart> ok
<xheart> you like sudo apt df?
<pavlos> debioul, rather old release
<Wirehunter> xheart, No
<Wirehunter> Should be installed by default
<xheart> ok
<Wirehunter> just run df -h
<Wirehunter> Then you see what devices are mounted and what size they are. Then say whish /dev/xxxx file your compact flash is
<xheart> correct
<xheart> sda1
<pavlos> xheart, you could try, lsblk
<xheart> sdb1 also
<Wirehunter> Like, if your card is 32gb and you find one that is 32G, what one is it?
<pavlos> xheart, try this, lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999 and give us the url
<apowl> be careful, sda1 may be your root partition..
<Wirehunter> xheart, like pavlos said, just copy "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999" in your terminal, you'll get an url. Share it with us, then we can see what storage devices are on your pc.
<pavlos> xheart, sample output ... http://termbin.com/s7a3
<apowl> TIL about termbin. Cool.
<apowl> Ok, so I'm trying to force a new partition scheme on this disk I have. Starting to worry something is irrecoverably wrong.
<Kostas> I am having trouble booting into my account
<Kostas> Something about mdm
<xheart> pavlos i will try with wine
<Wirehunter> apowl, I didn't know about it too.
<pavlos> xheart, why wine? we are working with ubuntu and linux
<Kostas> So I went to terminal and startx now i am here
<apowl> Here is the output I get when I print the partition table via gdisk: `Disk /dev/sdb: 0 sectors, 0 bytes`
<Kostas> It is as if I am not connected to my file system
<Wirehunter> Uh, I don't think that will work. That was what I adviced when he just asked about running exe files. Haha.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<pavlos> apowl, try fdisk -l <device> and throw the termbin at the end
<apowl> It's not showing up via fdisk -l. that gives me: fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<apowl> but gdisk does see it.
<apowl> And I see /dev/sdb there.
<jhonatan> #oieee
<jhonatan> #vcs chupam?
<pavlos> apowl, try sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kostas> can anyone help me?
<murrdawg> Has anyone had success mapping the Thinkpad X41 tablet buttons to their actual function?
<OerHeks> Kostas, mint display manager?
<murrdawg> I've followed the instructions here, but haven't had any luck with the buttons such as rotate screen: https://www.linux.com/learn/installing-ubuntu-904-ibm-x41-tablet
<apowl> pavlos: sdb isn't showing up http://termbin.com/glpt
<OerHeks> !pm | Kostas
<ubottu> Kostas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<murrdawg> I've got the screen to rotate, and the stylus works
<OerHeks> no pm please, kostas i read only here
<pavlos> apowl, replace parted with gdisk and give the url
<Kostas> When I log on it first told me the mdm was not connected or that I am not the owner of my folder  then, i startx which i noticed the my folders looked diffeent, first i am at elivated privliges then I can not view into my file system because i do not have the permissions for it
<OerHeks> Kostas, mint display manager?
<apowl> Yeah, gdisk is the only that sees it. Reports this issue: http://termbin.com/jiat
<Kostas> what is that?
<OerHeks> Kostas, you say mdm, so i ask.
<Kostas> oh i didnt know what that stood for
<OerHeks> mint is not supported her, they have their own issues
<Kostas> now when i log on it goes to a black screen with my mouse pointer free
<pavlos> Kostas, there is a mint channel !mint
<pavlos> apowl, sdb is empty
<murrdawg> Is the scancode the same as a keycode?
<apowl> pavlos: that's what's weird. It's definitely a disk, and it's 3TB.
<pavlos> apowl, maybe you can try gparted (gui) and verify disk data, the partition table may be corrupt
<murrdawg> I'm just not sure if it's picking up the keycodes (0x6c) and how I would map that to a command
<apowl> pavlos: this a server, so no gui, but I'm trying to write a whole new partition table anyway.
<apowl> pavlos: does it need a current table for that to be possible? I had thought not
<Curry> does the age of a usb matter. will it wear out faster? Getting tails os so will be repeatedly booting of of it
<pavlos> apowl, so the disk has no data, then parted should let you make new partition, format it, etc
<OerHeks> Curry, more a Q for  ##hardware
<Curry> OerHeks, aight thnx ill head over there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Curry, uhmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Curry, hold on a dab off topic sure but
<Curry> SebthreeBQM10HD, sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Curry, yes if you ikeep on putting things on a usb, and taking off again etc,  that is more likely to wear out the usb more over time
<riccardo> ioria, here I am
<riccardo> I tried but I was not successful
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Curry, plus ubs in genreal probably are only desgined to really last a few or so years, before they might have issues, I guess
<ioria> riccardo,   does it work in another pc ?
<murrdawg> Surprised noone here has had experience trying to map a hardware key to a command
<Curry> SebthreeBQM10HD, aight. appreciate the info. i was just going to dedicate to staying as a bootable tails, so shouldnt be too much of a prob. but the usb is like 6 yrs old so ill find another one
<riccardo> ioria, I am trying now
<ioria> riccardo,   ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Curry, a six years usb will probably work, but for more important things, I would suggest newer usbs yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a year or two or so, is still new in this context, if not used, and kept ok
<apowl> pavlos: the issue is the 0 size. When I try to create a partition (via gdisk) I get: `Problem: partition 1 is too big for the disk.`
<Curry> SebthreeBQM10HD, yea it was barely used, just a couple pdfs and stuff. should be good then. thnx
<murrdawg> oh wait, or did the site refer to mapping the shortcut to the keycode, and then in the file, set the keycode to a mapped key on the keyboard?
<zmaj> hi guys :D
<zmaj> Im new
<murrdawg> Woohoo! I think I figured it out haha. I'll have to try it tonight. Since the hardware key is mapped to a physical key, I then have to create a shortcut for the physical key to a command
<pavlos> apowl, does this help? https://joshstrange.com/ubuntu-formatting-a-3tb-drive/
<_Trullo> if I need to reinstall ubuntu, what do I need to backup?
<murrdawg> When is rc.local grabbed? On startup?
<zmaj> hey, any good server or room for mathematics discusions? :)
<murrdawg> Anyone know how I can force on start-up to grab rc.local?
<andrej> trying to replicate an existing machine. did the base install of 12.04 (I know, I know; I'm trying to see how an upgrade will affect the current box). The boxes are both x86_64
<andrej> doing a dpkg --set-selection from a list of installed packages on the original tries to install a TON of i386 packages on the target - what's going on there?
<ioria> murrdawg, what's the command you want to execute ?
<murrdawg> ioria, I have a set of setkeymaps I want Ubuntu to recognize everytime on startup
<murrdawg> ioria, they are stored in rc.local
<murrdawg> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/24166566/
<ioria> murrdawg,  have yo tried to make a script and run it in StartUp Applications ?
<murrdawg> ioria I have made a script only for rotating the tablet screen, as per instructions here: https://www.linux.com/learn/installing-ubuntu-904-ibm-x41-tablet
<murrdawg> well, 2 scripts
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, which nvidia driver package should I install for  GeForce GT 610 ?
<arunpyasi> Is nvidia-340 correct ?
<ioria> murrdawg,  idk if rc.local is the right place for that ... if you are on unity, type in sash Startup , put those command in a script and call it from there
<ioria> *dash
<riccardo> ioria, I do not know why
<pavlos> arunpyasi, better to install whatever is recommended in the Software & Updates | Additional Drivers
<murrdawg> ioria, I'm using gnome panel
<riccardo> It is working
<ioria> riccardo,   on what ? a windows machine ?
<riccardo> On both
<ioria> riccardo,   can you paste again dmesg ?
<ioria> murrdawg,  look for Startup Applications or such
<murrdawg> ioria thanks! I'll try that method tonight and see if I can get it working
<ioria> murrdawg,  good luck
<riccardo> ioria, I plugged the electrical plug more deeper
<riccardo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24166651/
<riccardo> ioria, here's the report
<ioria> murrdawg,  lol
<bordicon>  #csua
<Bashing-om> arunpyasi: nVidia wants ya to try the 375 version : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/114708/en-us . 367 version should work .
<ioria> riccardo,   i see .. well, check if it's all ok
<arunpyasi> Bashing-om, what about 375 ?
<riccardo> ioria, all is okay
<ioria> riccardo,    Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<arunpyasi> Bashing-om, what should I run command to install the latest and stable one ?
<riccardo> To make it work also on Windows, what should I do?
<arunpyasi> Bashing-om, I mean 340
<riccardo> ioria, yes, I am backing up the content so I can format it
<ioria> riccardo,   good... if you want make it usable on win you need to format with ntfs
<Bashing-om> arunpyasi: Think the 340 is too old .. but it is listed as workable : http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us ,
<arunpyasi> Bashing-om, hmm ok thanks !
<Bashing-om> arunpyasi: Easiest - greateest level of maintainability ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; .
<IhrFussel> Is it safe & reliable to use while read line for looping WHILE another script appends new lines to the looped file?
<ioria> IhrFussel, #bash  is the right place
<riccardo> ioria, is it dangerous to use fsck?
<riccardo> In term of losing data?
<ioria> riccardo,   you run it on unmounted partitions or drive
<riccardo> fsck from util-linux 2.28.2
<riccardo> e2fsck 1.43.3 (04-Sep-2016)
<riccardo> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<riccardo> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<riccardo> Do you really want to continue<n>?
<\9> i think that's a pretty clear warning
<ioria> riccardo,   umount it
<OerHeks> riccardo, you don't perform fsck on a mounted partition
<\9> (imo fsck should abort and require a command-line switch there...)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> sudo touch /forcefsck # and reboot
<ioria> riccardo,   it's easier in your case, because it's an external drive
<Boo> H e l l o
<lhavelund> H i  t h e r e
<Guest86890> Nickserv
<Guest86890> '-'
<Guest86890> Tem br ?
<Menzador> !Be | Guest86890
<Menzador> Err...
<Menzador> !br | Guest86890
<ubottu> Guest86890: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest86890> ubottu vocẽ é br ? ;-;
<ubottu> Guest86890: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest86890> A T A
<Guest86890> KJKJKJKKJJJKJKJKJ
<Guest86890> YBEHUJIDJIDIRHJOKweqjidpKORH#OJIWPOKehojIKPOUJDIWKOEJIRKO#D
<OerHeks> Guest86890, stop that please
<texla> !bootinfoscript
<ubottu> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Guest86890> Naum
<Guest86890> Oerheks Bot ? '-'
<Guest86890> OerkHeks
<Guest86890> Speak With me ;-
<Guest86890> A vsf
<Guest86890> fdp
<OerHeks> Guest86890, this is ubuntu support, not a play channel
<Guest86890> kkkkkkkj
<Guest86890> eae men
<Guest86890> OerHeks YOU ARE A BOT OR HUMAN ? '-'-'-'-'
<Guest86890> F I L H O D A P U T A
<cuddylier> How would I go about using a cronjob on an encrypted home directory? Seems like cronjobs can't run on it by default unless I have a SSH session logged in.
<plexdave1> hey guys, i get this in "software" but my laptop is not the model family that is indicated.  any thoughts?  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwnW5Ri2FUpIdTZqRTFaSWtwV0k
<st3fann> Hello, I am trying to git clone a directory onto my server, fresh install of debian, I just set the dns servers and for some reason it clones most directories, then randomly fails at one: Clone of 'https://github.com/QuickBox/quickbox_themes.git' into submodule path 'themes' failed
<st3fann> it doesn't always fail at the same one either
<OerHeks> plexdave1, is this on windows?
<plexdave1> No.  this is in "software" on ubuntu
<plexdave1> I am running ubuntu gnome and ubuntu studio on this machine for 2 different projects and the software app in both is telling me to do this.  I am just wondering if there's any way to get rid of it.  dell's site shows that I am on the most current "bios"
<plexdave1> If I didn't absolutely need this machine I would run it to see if it bricks so I can let everyone know not to do it.  But alas, I am not made of money and this precision laptop was quite expensive.
<OerHeks> plexdave1, oh, seems legit > Ubuntu 16.04 and later natively will notify you for BIOS updates https://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/SLN171755/updating-the-dell-bios-in-linux-and-ubuntu-environments?lang=EN
<OerHeks> i think that number is the bios number
<texla> Trying to run bootinfoscript..getting syntax error near new line using sudo ${0} <outputfile> What wrong?
<plexdave1> That's actually a model number schema for dell latitudes.  The series they are showing is 5th gen, I am on 6th gen.  It's all wrong, I didn't even think about running it, but I was just curious about it so here I am.
<OerHeks> plexdave1,  to be sure, ask dell support?
<OerHeks> plexdave1,  their docs say bios/firmware updates are (finally) possible
<plexdave1> I get their newsletter for this model laptop and it alerts me to bios updates.  Is there any way to tell "software" to ignore that?  If someone else is using this machine, they might just think "oh an update"....
<OerHeks> texla, post the output on paste.ubuntu.com to see
<taras> hi folks
<Guest13688> hi folks
<pavlos> texla, go to the dir where the script is, sudo ./bootinfoscript  ... it will create a RESULTS file
<texla> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/2qwt9EgJ
<OerHeks> texla, you need to be in the folder of that script first.
<OerHeks> cd bla bla
<OerHeks> or  sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<lerner> idont know how to start virtual machine manager from the shell
<SebthreeBQM10HD> guest13688 hi
<st3fann> lerner: what software?
<lerner> so I cannot just start vmm, but I have to specify which host?
<lerner> whonix gateway st3fann
<Duckle> anyone in here who knows if it's possible to use TRRS headset remotes in ubuntu>
<Duckle> ?
<Duckle> It'd require an internal pullup on the mic line but that's usually needed for bias anyways, and then an ADC to read the voltage on the pin, but hey, it's a mic input :)
<st3fann> lerner: hmm I can't find anything in the docs
<st3fann> lerner: man virtualbox should help you out
<texla> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/EuuZ21jc
<st3fann> texla: sudo bash ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<Atomic20> I uninstalled pyton 3.5 with synaptic manager and that seems to remove a lot of files it took a while and I reinstalled it but a lot Of the files removed where not put back ..I noticed something going on with network manager and Firefox missing I rebooted and now it won't log in maybe Ubuntu desktop got removed ..I tried recovery mode and it won't access the internet but I have root and access to files with live CD.. I tried chroot but its a luks…
<Atomic20> … hard drive and Ubuntu 16.10 installation CD does not see Ubuntu there to repair..
<lerner> found it!! virt-manager
<lerner> thx
<st3fann> :D
<Atomic20> any ideas?
<st3fann> Atomic20: what do you mean it wont log in?
<Atomic20> no desktop blue screen st3fann
<st3fann> Atomic20: does it show you a terminal login screen?
<Atomic20> its asks for a luks password and then freezes
<st3fann> hmm
<Atomic20> no but I can access root in recovery
<st3fann> do that, and try running: apt-get install -f
<st3fann> to try to fix missing dependencies
<Atomic20> I tried that
<st3fann> idk what you could have uninstalled
<kulelu88> How do I upgrade the Ubuntu 14.04 kernel, which is 3.13 ?
<OerHeks> texla, strange, never seen that erroe
<OerHeks> c/error
<Atomic20> st3fann recovery networking won't access internet
<texla> st3fann, http://pastebin.com/vWW4C9zw
<Wirehunter> kulelu88, Why would you want to? You can install the linux-hwe packages to use a newer kernal on LTS
<Wirehunter> kulelu88, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kulelu88> Wirehunter: the software I am using requires 14.04
<st3fann> Atomic20: what is the output of: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<st3fann> Atomic20: is it configured properly? and wired or wireless?
<Atomic20> st3fann nothing there I looked at that
<st3fann> texla: can you post bootinfoscript on pastebin?
<Wirehunter> kulelu88, And your hardware needs a newer kernel?
<Atomic20> st3fann wired and it works on live cd
<kulelu88> Wirehunter: I require overlayFS, which requires the 3.19 kernel
<kulelu88> Wirehunter: is this the command to upgrade the kernel:  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial  ?
<st3fann> Atomic20: you need to set up your interfaces then, not too difficult
<Atomic20> st3fann how do I do that
<st3fann> Atomic20: one sec finding some docs to help you out
<Atomic20> thanks
<st3fann> Atomic20: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Wirehunter> kulelu88, On server? Yes
<Wirehunter> to 4.4
<kulelu88> yes, thanks Wirehunter
<st3fann> Atomic20: you need to copy the first code example if you want a static IP, or the second for DHCP
<texla> pavlos, Finished. The results are in the file "RESULTS2.txt"
<texla> located in "/home/ray/".
<texla> not a debian package error
<st3fann> Atomic20: once you have done that, you can run: service networking restart
<Atomic20> thanks
<mguy> How do I reset my monitor layouts/configuration in kde? After using some external monitors, when I log in all I see is a black screen and I can only move the cursor on the top edge of my monitor
<alkisg> In gnome it's rm .config/monitors.xml; I don't know about KDE.
<texla> st3fann, http://pastebin.com/njRjRm3z
<st3fann> texla: whats the output of: ls /bin/bash
<texla> st3fann, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$  ls /bin/bash
<st3fann> texla: nothing after that?
<Peanut> Hi folks - I would like to make a different Kernel the default boot in grub. But I can't simply set the  number, because the Ubuntu Grub display is now 2 levels deep. Does anyone k now how to accomplish this?
<st3fann> texla: apt-get install -y bash
<\9> ls would print an error if it wasn't there...
<\9> texla: what does it say when you press enter?
<st3fann> ^^ oops
<texla> st3fann, bash is already the newest version (4.3-14ubuntu1.1).
<texla> \9 /bin/bash
<\9> ok then bash is there
<\9> pretty sure bash wouldn't print a syntax error if it didn't exist...
<alkisg> Peanut: the easiest way is to make grub remember the last choice: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<Peanut> alkisg: Unfortunately, 'easiest' is kind of out, because grub crashes when I go t hrough the menu options.
<Peanut> And now I end up booting into a not-so-functional kernel.
<texla> st3fann, I get a results.txt file when running  sudo ./bootinfoscript but the results says its not a debian file
<alkisg> Peanut: eh? if grub crashes while pressing keys in the menu you have more serious issues :D Are you using graphical grub? Anyway, the submenu syntax for grub is something like 0>2, want me to google it?
<alkisg> Peanut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus#Setting_a_Main_Menu_entry_as_the_default
<alkisg> Submenu Designation Examples
<Peanut> alkisg: Thanks!
<alkisg> np, but check for memory errors etc if grub crashes
<Peanut> alkisg: I suspect it is the GPU built into my i6700k that is dying :-(
<painkiller> /set
<alkisg> You can use console/text mode in grub, not graphics
<pavlos> texla, cat RESULTS2.txt | nc termbin.com 9999 and give us the url
<TomyLobo> on 16.04, where do i put custom .service files that i write?
<texla> pavlos, cat: RESULTS2.txt: No such file or directory
<texla> Use netcat.
<brokenffmpeg> Hello! I'm having trouble installing ffmpeg from the official repos. Whenever I try to run it I get the following: ffmpeg: relocation error: ffmpeg: symbol av_vdpau_get_surface_parameters, version LIBAVCODEC_57 not defined in file libavcodec.so.57 with link time reference
<pavlos> texla, you just wrote the file is RESULTS2.txt ... be in that dir and issue the command
<OerHeks> texla, ubuntu got nc standard, linuxlite not .. lolzz
<texla> pavlos, http://termbin.com/tmb6
<texla> OerHeks, Had to use Results.txt not2 got file bootinfoscript now
<pavlos> TomyLobo, /lib/systemd/system/
<TomyLobo> pavlos, thanks, i found conflicting information online :)
<TomyLobo> some say etc, some say usr/lib, some say lib
<pavlos> TomyLobo, the original systemd page is outdated, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<sdffff> any ubuntu studio users here?
<cfhowlett> don't use "anyone ..." questions sdffff.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications
<k1l> sdffff: i guess most are in the #ubuntustudio channel :)
<sdffff> yeah but they are non responsive
<sdffff> its like people sign up and don't say anything
<sdffff> i'm thinking of just going back to ubuntu
<k1l> sdffff: welcome to irc :)
<brokenffmpeg> Guys the ffmpeg from the Ubuntu repos is broken something about a relocation error and undefined symbols. Or maybe it's the libavcodec package that's broken. What do I do?
<cfhowlett> notify the package maintainer brokenffmpeg
<k1l> brokenffmpeg: what is the command and error? put all that to paste.ubuntu.com and show the link
<brokenffmpeg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24167216/
<brokenffmpeg> k1l: the command "ffmpeg" on it's own should show the configuration options that ffmpeg was built with, but instead I get what is in the paste link
<brokenffmpeg> If I install any other packages like mpv and try to play a video, I get the same message
<pavlos> texla, your fstab points to sda6 as / but at the very top, sda3 it marked bootable
<pavlos> texla, is
<wedgie> brokenffmpeg: how did you install it? Have you tried reinstalling it?
<R0b0t1> Hello, I've tried to find a way to use tun/tap and bridge devices to allow a qemu guest to be accessed from external computers on my LAN but can't find one that does things in a way which integrates well with Ubuntu services. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<R0b0t1> As it stands it seems like it works (the Windows VM is assigned an IP inside the subnet) however I can't ping that computer. Is there default configuration I need to change to allow it to be accessible, or?
<brokenffmpeg> wedgie: "sudo apt install ffmpeg mpv" like you would install any package. I've removed those packages with "sudo apt remove ffmpeg mpv" and the related libavcodec packages, but when I reinstall the same thing happens
<brokenffmpeg> I guess I'll just build my own until I can figure it out.
<mario_> Ahojte, inšatloval tu niekto na linux minte Kiwix?
<mario_> inštaloal
<cfhowlett> in english, mario?
<OerHeks> !mint | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mario_> how can i get install kiwix?
<cfhowlett> mario_, go to #linuxmint-help
<mario_> allright
<mario_> is this chat about ubuntu only?
<cfhowlett> mario_, yes
<OerHeks> mario_, yes, mint has its own issues.
<mario_> oh..ok..thanks
<R0b0t1> I need some help setting up bridged networking for QEMU. Can anyone link me to what they would recommend? I've searched for and found the most obvious pages, but nothing has anything that works.
<R0b0t1> I need DHCP on the tap interface if that's possible.
<apowl> I'm trying to get a service working on ubuntu 16.04. When I try to start it, I'm prompted for a password:
<apowl> `==== AUTHENTICATING FOR org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units ===`
<R0b0t1> I have a tap device created and running and the guest can access the network through it, but I can't access the guest.
<btobias> hey
<btobias> i want to install this: https://www.linux-apps.com/content/show.php/wacom+tablet?content=114856
<btobias> but i don't see how
<apowl> Is there a way to configure the service to start without password required? I'd like this to start up automatically on boot
<btobias> there is a ubuntu ppa repository
<btobias> but besides adding it with apt-add-repository i don't see how i can get it to work on my computer
<u11> join #diaspora
<floro> hola
<asadf> hello all
<Jeff_Belladonna> hello asadf
<OerHeks> original name
<Jeff_Belladonna> thanx
<OerHeks> mea culpa, yours is too, Jeff_Belladonna
<Jeff_Belladonna> OerHeks no
<Jeff_Belladonna> no tua culpa
<pennTeller> Hi guys, a friend of mine was saying that ubuntu spies on people.. is this true? or is it a pile of bs?
<OerHeks> pennTeller, change friend
<pennTeller> OerHeks, lol I probably will.. but why do people keep bringing this up? is it or has it ever been true?
<k1l> pennTeller: its FUD.
<OerHeks> there *was* a plugin to search on amazon, default, but never spied.
<pennTeller> k1l, I see
<pennTeller> OerHeks, Oh yes the infamous Amazon thing..
<OerHeks> whatever someone typs in google, or listens on the mediaplayer and enables lyrics, ubuntu did it .. gross
<pennTeller> OerHeks, Im not sure I undestood that last comment, I apologize
<OerHeks> np, just be carefull beiing on the internet.
<Dizzyywoo> I've been server stacked for 4 months
<Dizzyywoo> Well now I know what's going on
<Dizzyywoo> Did the unaffiliated work for you finally?
<OerHeks> Dizzyywoo, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<murrdawg> Anyone here have experience with putting Ubuntu on a Thinkpad X41 laptop?
<tomreyn> murrdawg: such poll type questions rarely provide the expected results. you'd better just ask you actual question
<murrdawg> Well, I asked earlier, no answer. I have a Thinkpad X41, I have the rotate screen working, but I can't get the hardware buttons to map any of the actual things they are supposed to do
<murrdawg> I've followed the instructions here: http://zootlinux.blogspot.ca/2009/06/thinkpad-x41-tablet-and-linux.html
<tomreyn> hmm 2009 is rather old, maybe they no longer work on current systems.
<tomreyn> thinkwiki.org is usually a good resource for thinkpad on linux
<murrdawg> But, if I can get the rotate to work, I'm sure I can still button map the physical buttons to work
<murrdawg> I did check out the thinkwiki.org, but it didn't provide much support with this
<murrdawg> I used the coding table here:http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tablet_Hardware_Buttons
#ubuntu 2018-03-05
<guiverc> Rukus, what version of Ubuntu?
<wencher> hey guys. what's the procedure to upgrade 17.10 to mitigate meltdown and spectre? the doco says that kernel packages have been released but my desktop is still vulnerable
<wencher> (having installed those kernel upgrades)
<guiverc> wencher, if you update (using supported kernels) you'll receive all patches
<wencher> guiverc: i did. i ran https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker afterwards but still says vulnerable to s1,s2 and meltdown
<guiverc> wencher, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<wencher> guiverc: yeah. so it says metldown is Y. but when i test it says, i am still vulnerable to meltdown
<wencher> (for amd64 on 17.10)
<wencher> guiverc: do you use 17.10 and if so, can you give me your kernel image version please?
<wencher> could be that au mirror is fscked up
<OerHeks> not until intel releases a new microcode, AFAIK
<Scoop7> guys just beware that regular ff and ff developers edition suck, use ff nightly !
<wencher> OerHeks: i did see *no* intel-microcode updates as well but that's related to s1 and s2 if i am not mistaken right?
<certified> why is ff so slow on android?
<bazhang> certified, ask android support, thats not topical here
<guiverc> wencher, yeah i use 17.10 but not on this machine.  ubuntu is as supported (to my knowledge) as other OSes as it relies on intel fixes (last intel fix was withdrawn as I recall)
<certified> its not a bug its a feature
<certified> inteligent designed
<certified> if i have AMD cpu do i get meltow mitigation?
<wencher> guiverc: ok
<OerHeks> sure, wait for the new hardware.
<wencher> certified: you do
<guiverc> certified, yep - microcode for amd I'm sure i saw
<certified> but AMD dosent have meltdown bug
<wencher> https://linuxhint.com/check-patch-spectre-meltdown-ubuntu/ is interesting.. the fella says he is using 17.10
<guiverc> certified, nope, but m$ft fixed stuffed some amd's anyway... amd has spectre though
<certified> seems like all cpu have it
<certified> maybe risc dosent
<guiverc> not all - but most  (almost all x86)
<certified> arm isnt x86
<guiverc> raspberry pi's don't :)   ubuntu-mate on pi's are golden!
<certified> inst that using arm?
<guiverc> yeah, armv7 in my pi2
<certified> i think even gpus have it
<certified> or they need new drivers
<certified> gl geting new driver for my card
<certified> its under legacy wont fix
<tomreyn> Rukus: try this, then logout and login: sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/*
<tomreyn> Rukus: also check the root file system for errors sometime, just in case (i've seen such issues caused by file system incoherences in the past).
<jjvvx> how do I search through locally installed packages
<jjvvx> (apt-cache search)
<love3> I tried using apt-get and this happened. https://pastebin.com/nktrRWhE What do I do?
<OerHeks> love3, mint issue?
<love3> yah
<love3> lol how did you know?
<OerHeks> (#linuxmint-help is on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues.
<pengwens> does anyone know the process for getting newer packages put into the synaptic repositories?
<OerHeks> pengwens, find a PPA with newer versions, or you can plase a SRU on the list
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<OerHeks> *wish
<pengwens> cool, thank you
<OerHeks> mind that LTS versions are aimed on stability, not newer functions with updates, only security fixes.
<OerHeks> versions in between might have newer sources ..
<JavaGhost> if you use a LGPL library in your project, then you can't close your source ? and you can't also sell your app ?
<wencher> looks like the issue was elsewhere
<wencher> thanks fellas
<wencher> (elsewhere = grub) :D
<wencher> guiverc: ^ ty
<JavaGhost> I just want to use a LPGPL library for making an app. now if I use a LGPL library in my project, then can I close my source ? and can I also sell my app ?
<JavaGhost> LGPL*
<Crell> JavaGhost: You can sell anything people are willing to give you money for.  If it's *GPL licensed, though, you cannot prevent them from reselling it or giving it away if they so choose.
<JavaGhost> end-user*
<JavaGhost> Crell: ty for responsing, so can I also close my app source and don't give end-use the source of application ?
<Crell> If you're using someone else's LGPL library, you have to give your downstream customers/users access to the source of that library, but you are not required to give them access to the rest of the code outside of that library.
<Crell> With various caveats around where the library boundary is that vary somewhat from one language to another depending on how exactly they work.
<JavaGhost> Crell: for a library like jpf (in java for making plugin system in your app), jpf is LGPL, if I use it for my app, then I need just give a link of jpf source ?
<Crell> Is it LGPLv2 or LGPLv3?
<JavaGhost> it just said: it's lgpl http://jpf.sourceforge.net/
<Crell> That probably means LGPLv2-and-later.  Especially if it's still on sourceforge. :-)
<Crell> Ah, yes, LGPLv2.1.  At the top of the License page.
<JavaGhost> Crell: Ah, and what that meaning for me ? :)
<Crell> Strictly speaking, with *GPLv2 someone is allowed to request the code directly from you on a CD.  As a practical matter though, yes, stating that you're using it and linking to the official project page is sufficient in 99.3% of cases.
<Crell> (IANAL TINLA, but I used to be the Director of Legal Affairs for an OSS foundation and worked with the Software Freedom Law Center on our policy statements, so I'm slightly above casual man-on-the-street knowledge.)
<JavaGhost> Crell: this means that I can close my source, and in a "about menu" claim that I used that library, and also can sell my app yes ?
<Crell> Yes.
<Crell> All that said, beware the asterisk around library boundaries (I don't know the details for Java), and be aware that by releasing proprietary code you are telling your customers that you reserve the right to override their decisions about what their computer does.  Proprietary software is a form of control at a distance.
<JavaGhost> Crell: thank you so much Crell you helped me a lot :*
<JavaGhost> Crell: Ah, thank you !
<Crell> Disclaimer: I'm a Free Software (rather than Open Source) advocate.  Propretary software is a form of oppression. :-)
<MrKeuner> hi, I just upgraded to 18.04/17.10 not sure
<JavaGhost> Crell: actually I'm makin an app but it's free, I just wanted to know wether I can sell it or not :) ty for helping
<MrKeuner> Is there a way to uninstall all packages that are not in default installation?
<Crell> Entirely unrelated question for the room: I want to increase the amount of swap space in my (K)Ubuntu 17.10 system.  I'm pretty sure it's a swap file, not swap partition. I was previously directed to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq, which talks about adding a swap file, but how would I resize one?  Just add a new one of the new size then deactivate the old one?  If so, how would I deactivate the old one?
<Crell> JavaGhost: If you're making it no-cost you may as well make it Free Software as well. :-)
<Ben64> Crell: swapoff /path/to/swapfile
<Crell> And that persists reboots?
<Ben64> no
<Crell> Hm.
<Crell> My fstab currently has this for swap: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 - That... suggests that I have to do a bit more to make it an encrypted swap file.  I'm used to not being able to write into /dev with fallocate.
<MeaCulpa> crell: have you considered "If you find this app helpful, feel free to hit the 'donate' button?"
<Crell> MeaCulpa: I think that was to JavaGhost?
<MeaCulpa> sorry, not meaning to intrude
<plague> jello
<Crell> Not a problem, just directing the message to the likely audience. :-)
<Crell> I'm here for help with swap files.  The GPL knowledge drop is just something I do.
<Ben64> yeah i'm not sure about encrypted swap
<Crell> Me either.
<JavaGhost> Yes, :D donate is a great strategy
<theBox> Hi people. I have a very strange problem. Using the ubuntu 4.13.0-32 kernel and a dracut initramfs, my hard drives remain unseen by the initramfs, with blkid from the initramfs showing nothing. nothing shows up in /sys/class/block/ either.  A custom compiled 4.15 kernel works though, is there any kernel option that could be responsible here?
<kryojenik> I'm doing some testing with bionic and discovered that installing package zutils (via ansible) uninstalls all the zfs management components since zutils now has a conflict with zfsutils.
<halvors> Why does ubuntu not create a swap partition when installing and selected auto?
<guiverc> kryojenik, bionic questions should go to #ubuntu+1
<kryojenik> thx
<phillijw> when I log into my user, I see that /media/phillijw/Thing gets mounted. Can I tell it to mount with certain permissions somehow? is that fstab? because its not currently in fstab
<hahei> join #odoo
<jjvvx> how exactly do I use snaps? I just installed the snap for phpstorm but it's not in my $PATH
<theBox> phillijw: you may want to try adding  mode=xxxx to the options field in fstab, see man mount, search for mode=
<theBox> note that its & 0777
<Pinkamena_D> ubuntu 16.04 - computer shuts down during boot process if AMD graphics card is installed. (booting windows with the exact same setup runs without issue). It literally is just going through the system services starting etc on the log screen and then the power just cuts with no warning.
<tnss> hey
<kandinski> can anybody help me on diagnosing and fixing this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVPpYqfCtZ/
<outoftime_92> kandinski: reask time to time, it is usuaull question
<Alabaster> hello if anyone is awake!
<lotuspsychje> Alabaster: hello, we are :p
<Alabaster> sorry to bother anyone but has anyone ever encountered after installing the arc ppa and messing around with Tweak tools when you boot up your Ubuntu VM or restart Desktop Icons dont show up unless I go into tweak tools and turn them off then on??
<Alabaster> Or is because I am starting to use up over half my memory from not restarting my actual computer?
<kandinski> outoftime_92: thanks
<kandinski> I'll re-ask in a couple of hours
<lotuspsychje> Alabaster: we dont support external ppa's mate, as they are a risk for the ubuntu system
<Alabaster> my VM is getting awfully slow and taking more time to boot and when I go full screen it lags
<Alabaster> is there anything you know that would maybe be a reason to cause the desktop icons not to show up when rebooting or booting up VM Ubuntu?
<Alabaster> ok heres another question if I go into my home folder and check permissions it shows Owner as literally the word "me" is that normal? or should it be my username??
<Alabaster> I am so at a loss here
<Alabaster> is owner:"Me" odd?
<Alabaster> the actual word "Me"
<Alabaster> not Alabaster
<acdriverview> dir!
<acdriverview> !dir
<acdriverview> !list
<ubottu> acdriverview: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hackthekernel> Hey there! trying to use IRC
<hackthekernel> anyone here
<lotuspsychje> hackthekernel: whats up?
<hackthekernel> Nothing.
<hackthekernel> Just excited to start this beautiful journey with computers
<lotuspsychje> hackthekernel: this channel is meant for ubuntu support only
<hackthekernel_> Thanks.
<Thraspic> My webhost won't let me configure TTL in my DNS settings.  Should I pout like a baby and cry n stuff, or is there a practical solution?
<tonywb> Hi I can't get my linux system to wake up after suspend on hdmi monitor. It wakes fine on vga monitor
<Alabaster> sorry to bother anyone but I have a question if I may ask?
<EriC^^> Alabaster: go ahead
<Alabaster> Sometimes when I boot or reboot in my Ubuntu VM my desktop icons are gone until I go into tweak tools and turn them off and then turn them on
<Alabaster> 16.04.04 of course
<Alabaster> might you know what could cause that EriC?
<EriC^^> Alabaster: no idea, are all the files in your home dir owned by you?
<Alabaster> under permissions the say next to owner the word "Me" not Alabaster but "Me" is that odd for it to say that??
<EriC^^> i dont think so, try "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER"
<Alabaster> one sec will do
<Alabaster> what should it read out?
<EriC^^> it shouldnt give anything back
<Alabaster> three lines
<Alabaster> says home linux .dbus session-bus .cache/dconf
<Alabaster> it wont let put the / in this chat
<XXCoder> you cant START chat line with /
<XXCoder>  /example
<XXCoder> I added space and its fine
<Alabaster> it says first line / home / linux / .dbus
<Alabaster>  then / home / linux / .dbus / session-bus
<EriC^^> Alabaster: try sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<EriC^^> as your user
<Alabaster> nothing
<EriC^^> ok, maybe it will work better now
<Alabaster> do I type my name in there somewhere?
<EriC^^> no
<Alabaster> I wonder how do I change in the file manager owner:Me to Alabaster??
<EriC^^> Alabaster: i think it just works that way, it means you're the owner
<Alabaster> owner:Me Group:linux
<EriC^^> yeah it's not a problem
<Alabaster> I hope so. seems weird the owner says "Me". I mean you're probably right. Just silly for Ubuntu
<Alabaster> its also taking more time to start up and when I full screen the system just stalls for minutes
<Alabaster> yep I restarted and the icons worked. Did a full reboot and no Desktop icons. weird
<Alabaster> its odd because I guess gnome isn't throwing them up until I reset it in tweak tools
<ikonia> create a new user and repeat the test
<ikonia> it maybe something to do with your user settings, rather than a problem
<Alabaster> good idea ikonia
<tonywb> I have a question about my hdmi monitor not wakeing up after suspend please
<guiverc> tonywb, you may not get a answer because people in the room don't have one, but thank you for your patience (I saw your prior post too)
<tonywb> OK. I was thinking I had to wait in line
<Alabaster> yeah when I restart the whole VM Ubuntu on another user Desktop Icons automatically start with it
<Alabaster> in fact the group in Permissions says the username. On my original account it says Linux.
<meteorx> .......?
<lotuspsychje> meteorx: better not login to irc as root
<Amichai> After one of the recent updates to Ubuntu Xenial, a link to an executable shell script on the desktop stopped working. When I double click it it opens the file with Gedit instead of running the script
<ikonia> look at the properties of that link
<ikonia> look at the permissions on the script, making sure it is actually executable
<hatori> Доброе время суток.
<ikonia> !ru | hatori
<ubottu> hatori: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TheMythPT> hello guys. weirdly, my touchpad have the edge scrolling in the wrong order. when i slide down content goes up and when i slide up content goes down. any ideas?
<Xano> I'm trying to make notify-send target specific users by switching to each individual user (su or sudo) prior to calling notify-send. However, when testing with my own user (switching to myself) in a terminal this does not show the message in my GUI, not even after applying the tips from https://www.christianroessler.net/tech/2015/send-desktop-notifications-with-notify-send-to-other-users-from-within-cron-script.html
<ikonia> Xano: that sounds like a bad way of sending notifies
<ikonia> and quite a secuirty hole being created just for a notify
<TheMythPT> i mean, when i slide down in my touchpad edge scrolling, i expect to see the scroll bar of a web page, i.e, to scroll down to and happens exactly the opposite. but on mouse, the scroll wheel works fine
<Xano> ikonia, It's for a script that will run as a root cron job or as the local user anyway.
<kandinski> can anybody help me on diagnosing and fixing this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVPpYqfCtZ/
<Xano> ikonia, So if you can't switch to the user you want to send notifications to, that's your problem.
<Xano> (I figured)
<geirha> each user should run this in their sessions instead
<TheMythPT> oops. solved the issue. "Natural Scrolling" isn't that natural :x
<Xano> geirha, Well it's a back-up script and the currently logged-in user may not have access to all the paths that need to be backed up, but they do want to be notified of back-up errors.
<geirha> well, then I'd have the cronjob write this notification to a certain location. Then all users can run a separate script in their session (e.g. via startup applications), that watches that location and does the send-notify when something's up
<mohsen_> i
<mohsen_> hi
<mohsen_> what is here
<adalbert> Hi, could anyone help me with certbot and apache2 ? I've made certificate for and https to my apache2 server is working.  But when I create a virtual host on apache2 with the same domainname and certificate it doesn't work anymore.
<deem> adalbert: how does your vhost config look like?
<adalbert> deem: sec, i'll pastebin it
<adalbert> This is the one that's working, the default-ssl.conf , https://pastebin.com/vD2MHh0A
<adalbert> When I use this one, https is not verified no more ... https://pastebin.com/DyPqRtm5
<deem> adalbert: did you restarted apache after enabling the configuration?
<adalbert> deem: ofcourse
<deem> adalbert: seems like a client problem on your side. it's trusted. https://pastebin.com/r2nU1BmZ
<deem> adalbert: also you can point your config directly to /etc/letsencrypt/live/<yourdomain>/fullchain.pem etc, so you will use the correct certificate after renewing
<adalbert> deem: oke, i'll restart my apache2 to the vhost now, can you do the same log again in a minute ?
<adalbert> deem: we can check for a difference ?
<adalbert> deem: it's restarted
<adalbert> deem: https is no longer verified :(
<deem> adalbert: cause it's a different certificate now
<adalbert> deem: what do you mean, i'm using the same .crt ?
<deem> adalbert: https://pastebin.com/JuDDZCNe
<deem> the webserver is answering with a self signed certificate now
<adalbert> deem: i see
<adalbert> deem: how do i fix it?
<deem> you should check your configs again
<jeblad> Seems like Firefox (?) has begun to open some (?) videos in a muted fashion. Anybody with any information on this?
<lovilr> is .deb a compiled file
<lovilr> or can it also be a source file?
<fstoltz> Hi, I was messing about with changing the language for menus etc, and out of the blue, suddenly all my files and folders from $HOME is showing up on my desktop. If I remove them, it removes the actual folder aswell. Is there anyway to remove this? I do not know what make this happen. Thank you
<lovilr> is .deb  a binary?
<EriC^^> fstoltz: try to run "nautilus -q" then open the file manager again
<fstoltz> EriC^^: Running nautilus -q removed everything from the desktop, though as soon as I opened nautilius again, it comes back..
<EriC^^> did you try logging out and back in?
<fstoltz> Nope, but I've logged in/out several times and it's stayed like that. But I'll give it a try, running nautilus -q and then logout & back in. brb 1 sec
<fstoltz> EriC^^: Nope, still there when I log in.
<fstoltz> EriC^^: Any other suggestions?
<adalbert> deem: still there mate?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<halt> Is there any tool for ubuntu where I can lock a folder with password or gpg encryption, I want to use cloud storages but I can't just upload my data to someone else, so want to enrcipt locally first, I found solutions like restic which is great for backup but can't have a live mount, or  thinngs like cryptomator but that is java based :(
<khyrthy> hello
<Ben64> halt: you can use gpg
<deem> adalbert: sure. did you checked your configs?
<fstoltz> Anyone knows how to stop all my folders & files in $HOME appearing on my desktop? I'm not sure what caused it to show, I was messing about with languages and suddenly all my home folder & files popped up on the desktop.
<adalbert> deem: it's working now , i'll post the config i've used ,sec .
<halt> Ben64: and how can I live mount that ? I know how to lock a folder into a zip but how can I keep interacting with the content of the folder
<Triffid_Hunter> halt: ecryptfs?
<adalbert> deem: https://pastebin.com/WLRUKa3a
<khyrthy> hi, darkhunter
<khyrthy> : \
<deem> adalbert: did your default configuration used another cert or why did it changed?
<khyrthy> hi, cewood
<adalbert> deem: yes , this is the default i was using but didn't work
<adalbert>  https://pastebin.com/DyPqRtm5
<halt> Triffid_Hunter: that looks interesting, do you have more example driven documentation then the http://ecryptfs.org/documentation.html
<Triffid_Hunter> halt: nope, just came up when I asked google for per-directory encryption solutions in linux
<halt> karma google ++
<Fenhl> hello, could someone please help me set up mpd audio? This computer has multiple audio devices listed in the Settings app, but only physical audio output (a TV connected via HDMI). Audio in general is working as I can hear an mp3 file played from the Files app, but playing that same file in mpd does not produce sound. I've tried a few things in the mpd config but I'm probably missing something obvious
<khyrthy> I'm feeling ignored
<khyrthy> Hi, Leo
 * JimBuntu stops ignoring khyrthy 
<khyrthy> hi bigblind !
<BluesKaj> khyrthy, don't feel ignored , this is  ubuntu's support chat, not a regular chat
<JimBuntu> Good point BluesKaj ... all (most?) are welcome at #ubuntu-offtopic
<khyrthy> BluesKaj, where can I find a regular chat ?
<BluesKaj> guess he/she found one :-)
<erdem> hello
<random-6881> erdem: hi
<erdem> i am running ubuntu server and just installed xfce, now i want to mount an encrypted hdd, double clicking it on dekstop prompt password input but as soon as i mount i get a permission error
<xuhui> HI
<erdem> already added my user to "disk" group
<chelsea_> can anybody tell me how to get anbox to work? running ubuntu mate 16.0
<erdem> "Not authorized to perform operation"
<BluesKaj> chelsea_,rpi?
<erdem> are there any other groups my user has to be part of?
<chelsea_> rpi?
<chelsea_> new to ubuntu
<erdem> my app crashed, did i miss anything`
<erdem> ?
<JimBuntu> rpi = Raspberry Pi?
<BluesKaj> chelsea_, ok then what's an anbox?
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, exactly
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, anbox = Android in a box. anbox.io
<BluesKaj> right, kinda figured, then it's most likely an arm architecture cpu etc
<chelsea_> :/
<BluesKaj> I have a rpi3 ..works great with Raspbian OS
<BluesKaj> chelsea_, ck what do you want to do with the anbox?
<memeroute> hi
<chelsea_> download android apps
<memeroute> in ubuntu mate 16.04 is it possible to get a CPU temperature widget in the taskbar (raspberry pi3) ?
<BluesKaj> chelsea_, I suggest you join the #android chat
<chelsea_> join #android
<BluesKaj> just click on #android
<acalypopse> !s thor 2017
<ubottu> acalypopse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tannishpage> Hey. I have a Lenovo thinkpad e460 I am not able to go into my BIOS. I was wondering if I could use GRUB command-line (when you press c in GRUB menu) to access BIOS
<JimBuntu> tannishpage, the GRUB command line isn't going to let you access BIOS, afaik
<tannishpage> But when ubuntu is installed the GRUB menu allows you to boot into the BIOS.
<tannishpage> JimBuntu:
<JimBuntu> tannishpage, ? I will say that you *should* be able to enter BIOS via F1. Is there some specific reason you can't get into BIOS or an unknown issue?
<tannishpage> JinBuntu: I have no clue what the problem is. I can't enter BIOS.
<jaydemir> anyone familiar with PopOS?
<jaydemir> It appears to be using Gnome3 and I'm wondering how to enable ALT to drag windows
<jaydemir> seems like a silly omission
<akik> jaydemir: try the windows/super key instead
<jaydemir> akik: that did it
<jaydemir> wow
<jaydemir> why would they move it to that
<akik> jaydemir: change because of .. change
<jaydemir> >.>
<jaydemir> thanks
<JimBuntu> tannishpage, with your laptop completely powered off... if you press the power button and then keep pressing F1 a few times per second... you can't get into BIOS? Have you checked to make sure your F1 key is working? Are you, by any chance, trying to use an external keyboard?
<akik> one of the most useful features in xorg
<jaydemir> on what hardware is F1 bios? It's usually F10 or F12
<JimBuntu> jaydemir, on the specific Lenovo laptop in question
<jaydemir> oh lenovo
<tannishpage> JimBuntu: (Its the enter key btw). I power off, i press enter and it boots into windows. It beebs once and boots into ubuntu
<jaydemir> yeah good luck
<tannishpage> ignore the last word
<tannishpage> windows i meant
<jaydemir> what version of Windows? Somehow 10 has this ability to hijack the hardware on boot so you have to be ridiculously quick
<tannishpage> windows 10
<JimBuntu> tannishpage, You need to make sure it's a complete power off with Windows, otherwise the F-keys will not work at reboot. You should also be able to tell it to reboot into the BIOS via Windows shutdown. 1 moment while I look up the exact command (not a Windows user)
<jaydemir> lenovo also goes out of there way to make it unreasonably hard to install Linux on their machines
<tannishpage> JimBuntu: ok
<gulzar> tannishpage: reboot windows, Not shutdown
<tannishpage> JimBuntu: I found the GRUB command to boot to bios using GRUB command line. Its fwsetup.
<JimBuntu> tannishpage, https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/access-bios-windows-10
<JimBuntu> Ah, yes
<erdem> hello again#
<erdem> im having a problem with a snap package, dont know how to work within the environment
<erdem> do i have to "chroot" or smth like that?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think you have to do anything special once they're installed. To install you need sudo permission, then you can check it is installed by entering "snap list"
<guiverc> erdem, what snap... for the snaps I use; i run them as normal apps.
<erdem> just installed nextcloud
<erdem> now i wanted to change the "data" directory
<erdem> https://help.nextcloud.com/t/howto-change-move-data-directory-after-installation/17170
<erdem> #
<erdem> following this guide
<erdem> https://nopaste.xyz/
<erdem> this is how i run the first command
<erdem> oh wrong link, one moment
<erdem> https://nopaste.xyz/?8c87a0d196bdd6b7#p01yr8Ory5Ln8sLPnlZSur8Kd0I08J5F0g7JHIBD46s=
<guiverc> erdem, i've never run a snap with `sudo` ... (i'm giving it a go ... busy)
<erdem> $snap_name = getenv('SNAP_NAME');
<erdem> 'path'=> '/snap/'.$snap_name.'/current/htdocs/apps',
<guiverc> erdem, ok. if running a snap under my own id is fine, but when I used sudo my usual $PATH was gone so snap failed to be found...
<erdem> in htdocs/config/config.php
<erdem> seems like the env var is not set?
<pragmaticenigma> I thought snaps were meant to run in normal user mode, and not require root access?
<erdem> yes but if you work with the app within the snap you might need root, no?
<pragmaticenigma> Especially server type ones, as you won't want to run web accessible services as a root user
<erdem> because in my case all files belong to root:root within the snap
<pragmaticenigma> Who the files belong to doesn't matter as long as they are executable/readable to all users
<erdem> okay
<pragmaticenigma> You're getting an error because nextcloud is not supposed to run as root, it doesn't have the proper environment variables setup for it.
<guiverc> I don't like the sudo to run snaps either... it seems risky...
<erdem> but somehow that env variable is not set
<erdem> even if i run as normal user
<pragmaticenigma> I would consult the documentation for nextcloud, and possibly try reaching out to their user group to see if anyone there has run into a similar issue
<pragmaticenigma> If running as a normal user fails, maybe try removing the snap and installing again? following this guide: https://itsfoss.com/use-snap-packages-ubuntu-16-04/
<erdem> export SNAP_NAME=nextcloud
<erdem> seems to fix the porblem but
<erdem> Cannot write into "config" directory!
<erdem> This can usually be fixed by giving the webserver write access to the config directory
<erdem> seems like this command is not supposed to work within snaps?
<erdem> because they are meant to always be read only?
<pragmaticenigma> question: why are you trying to run a server as a snap?
<erdem> it seemed like this would be a quick and easy way to set everything up
<erdem> seems like its not
<erdem> maybe i should manually install apache/sql/nextcloud etc
<kallenp> What are the first steps after installing Ubuntu desktop ? What proprietery multimedia codecs ? Howto change menu fonts, etc. ? Any idea ? I am beginner. Thanks
<guiverc> kallenp, there are tons of websites titled 10(15,5..) things to do after installing ubuntu - have you looked?
<pragmaticenigma> erdem, if you intend this to be a permanent installation, i would go with installing from the repo instead... it will auto config most of it for you, and you can customize it after. Snaps just don't seem like a good idea to me for server type activities
<kallenp> guiverc: can you send me link ?
<erdem> pragmaticenigma, i will try that, thank you for your suggestion
<guiverc> kallenp, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts  (i didn't open it, but omg is usually good)
<kallenp> guiverc: Verry thanks ! :-)
<guiverc> kallenp, most welcome :)
<kallenp> guiverc: thanks :-)
<guiverc> kallenp, it is 16.04 LTS you are using right; if using 17.10 go for the 17.10 article... (17.10 uses gnome DEsktop, 16.04 uses Unity)
<kengsley> hi
<kallenp> guiverc: I am using 16.04 LTS
<guiverc> :)
<kengsley> somebody there ?
<guiverc> yep Hi kengsley ; if you have a question, please just ask it.
<kengsley> cool
<kengsley> i'm using elementary os
<kengsley> can you help me a tv software ?
<kengsley> to find
<DiecastMessiah> kengsley: you will have to check with elementary support, this is purly ubuntu support.
<DiecastMessiah> there is a ubuntu flavor that is made for tv ..i think it mythTv or something . sorry i am pretty new to it all
<DiecastMessiah> oh he left
<guiverc> not a problem... i would have answered the same (ubuntu & official flavors like askubuntu where I'm more commonly at..)
<DiecastMessiah> is there a ! elementary command on here?
<guiverc> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<DiecastMessiah> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<guiverc> / i was only trying that; I assume it was more common to have mint questions (it sure is on askubu)
<DiecastMessiah> yeah me to i just to be sure there was one made for elem os
<guiverc>   // I'm not sure i could spell elem.. :)
<DiecastMessiah> i cannot lol. I read fine but spelling is whole other thing with me lol
<Sircle> In apache How do I redirect all www urls to non www? I have done this but it seems not working https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9079136
<elliot_> hi
<guiverc> hi elliot_ , if you have a question please ask it.  if someone (available) knows the answer, they'll answer it or help you.
<elliot_> i want a install software in ubuntu ?
<guiverc> what version of ubuntu are you using elliot_ ?
<elliot_> 16.04
<guiverc> you can load ubuntu.software from the menu (click super or your windoze key then type software and it should appear) then navigate to what you want & click 'install'
<elliot_> in terminal ??
<guiverc> elliot_, for me; i know the apps i want, so go to command line and enter commands `sudo apt install vim` (to install vim editor, but only because I know it's 'vim' i want) -- ubuntu software lets you browse & pick using gui
<guiverc> elliot_, if you like terminal; i `sudo apt install aptitude` then use `aptitude` to select my software (use aptitude if I don't know the name, eg. my vim example, way more than ubuntu.software)
<guiverc> elliot_,  but if you know the name of the software you like, for example firefox, just enter the command `sudo apt install firefox`
<elliot_> guiverc thanks :)
<guiverc> elliot_, hold on... looking for something..
<guiverc> elliot_, another really easy option; `sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-welcome` which contains (1) ubuntu-mate welcome screen, and (2) the mate-software-store..   it's option 2 that i like most; it contains some software not found in aptitude/ubuntu.software such as skype & other non-canonical software sources (it adds repos as necessary!)
<guiverc> elliot_, note: ubuntu-mate-welcome is in universe; so universe must be enabled first
<songden> hello
<songden> why i can't create project in MonoDeveloper?
<skjensen> Hi Guys, I'm having a bit of trouble connection a U-Blox SARA-U201 EVK modem to my laptop.  I have plugged it into the cellular native usb port on the device.  I can see from googling that others are getting 4 /dev/ttyACMx devices. I'm not getting any. I see this in syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ChH48DqcdS/
<Triffid_Hunter> skjensen: either the device is broken or your usb port is broken,
<skjensen> Okay.. That's not good.. :/ USB port is working with other devices. It's a brand new evaluation kit I got.. so doubt it's broken.. But never say never..
<skjensen> I got a feeling it's because it's the wrong kernel module there is being used to mount the device. Any idea how I can get cdc_acm to be associated with the device?
<willy> how can i install wine on ubuntu. sudo apt install wine is giving me error
<memo1> Hi, im trying to install the ubuntu server and keeps failing, in system defaults.  What should i do?  Is a problem with the distro?
<ConsoleFx> willy, what error?
<willy> https://pastebin.com/dbyNp35z
<ConsoleFx> willy, can you try $sudo apt-get autoremove and then run $sudo apt install wine ?
<willy> same error
<ConsoleFx> autoremove -f ?
<pragmaticenigma> willy, does running an apt upgrade render any different results? possible that some package upgradees are needed first?
<Line> Ã¥
<Hegna> Howdy yall
<Line> /2/2
<Hegna> Well folks my electron counterbalance overloaded
<Hegna> How do i fix it without neutrino containment rods
<Hegna> I dont wanna damage the hadron array
<Hegna> Because that would mean recalibrating my QHD
<willy> no sudo upgrade doing the same
<Hegna> Willy can you help?
<Hegna> My OC3 optical lines are fried
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think wine is your issue then, you might have a corrpupt cache for apt. Might want to try "apt autoclean" and "apt clean all" then update and try another upgrade
<Hegna> Tl;dr
<willy> hegna: what exactly are you trying to do. i think this is not the right channel for you
<Hegna> Im trying to repair my counterbalance for my quqntum acceloration aray
<Hegna> Array
<willy> this is support channel for ubuntu operating system.
<Hegna> It uses ubuntu
<Pici> Hegna: try https://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/ , not #ubuntu
<Hegna> No
<pragmaticenigma> willy, did you catch my last message?
<willy> pragmaticenigma: yeah the output is same
<willy> nothing happens
<Hegna> It was directed to me
<Hegna> And no, it did nothing
<ecormier> willy: apt update
<willy> hegna: i think you are on the wrong channel. your problem doesn't seem to be ubuntu related
<Hegna> Willy pardon my language but your kiba being a little bitch right now
<Hegna> Im on the right channel
<ecormier> Hegna: no one here can help you, sorry
<Hegna> Pragmatic is trying to
<ecormier> pragmaticenigma: is talking to willy
<Hegna> No
<Hegna> False
<ecormier> troll elsewhere please
<willy> ecormier:https://pastebin.com/7ZXhq3aE
<ecormier> willy: no errors there, try installing wine again... which version of ubuntu are you on
<willy> i am on ubuntu 16.04 but the error is still there
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier, there is something in willy's apt cache or setup that is preventing him from installing wine. If they try to install or upgrade they get an error message
<ecormier> pragmaticenigma: I got it, I thought sources might be out of sync
<reautopia> hello ! it's my first time to be here, excited
<willy> pragmatice: anything else that i can try?
<JimBuntu> reautopia, This channel is for Ubuntu support. Join #ubuntu-discuss to talk about Ubuntu in general or #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about whatever with others who may use Ubuntu. Otherwise, if you need help with Ubuntu, simply ask your question.
<pragmaticenigma> willy, we'd have to figure out what the root cause is for apt to be having trouble... what do you get when you run "apt list --upgradable"
<willy> isc-dhcp-client/xenial-proposed 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.10 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.9]
<willy>                       isc-dhcp-common/xenial-proposed 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.10 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.9]
<pragmaticenigma> willy, do you have the experimental channels active in apt?
<cbit> hi guys! Is there any way to reduce the memory usage of Ubuntu 17.10. I have only 8GB of RAM(XPS13)and during work (docker, visual studio code,...) I often saturate it.
<willy> i dont know. how can i check it
<Triffid_Hunter> cbit: find out what's using the most and find an alternative for that thing
<pragmaticenigma> can you pastebin these files? /etc/apt/sources.list and the files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Triffid_Hunter> cbit: for example, chrome with 10 tabs takes about the same ram as firefox with 400 tabs so that switch is an easy way to trim ram usage
<Triffid_Hunter> cbit: or dumping vs code for a regular text editor perhaps
<ageis> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ageis> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ageis> is anyone else getting this?
<ageis> on trusty
<pragmaticenigma> cbit, docker requires 8 GM of RAM just for the manger node... Docker alone is saturating your system
<pragmaticenigma> That should have said 8 GB of RAM... do not know why my keyboard enterd an M
<pragmaticenigma> ageis, is updating to Ubuntu 16.04 an option for you? Ubuntu 14.04 is fast approaching it's End Of Life support
<pragmaticenigma> otherwise, try again in a few hours... sometimes the repos are in the middle of having packages updated on the server
<ageis> pragmaticenigma it's a SecureDrop user. they're all on trusty
<ageis> mgiration to xenial is in progress
<pragmaticenigma> ageis, best to wait a bit and try again... you might need to run an "apt-get clean all" and "apt-get autoclean" to make sure something isn't stuck
<cbit> pragmaticenigma, Triffid_Hunter yeah I'm using Firefox and I love it ;) unfortuantely I have to deal with Docker and VScode because of the project I'm working on
<cbit> yeah maybe if I could find some good plugins for vim and Angular+Typescript I could ditch VScode
<ageis> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> cbit, your issue isn't vscode... it's docker... it requires 12 GB or RAM just to run one node
<cbit> oh nice, so I probably have no workaround for that xD
<Industrial> Hi. I am getting ENOSPC errors but df -h says 12% used
<Industrial> All text I copy
<Industrial> makes the browser tab stuck
<Industrial> all text I paste, stuck browser tab :S
<Industrial> (and no paste)
<Industrial> I have 16GB ram and a 500GB SSD
<pragmaticenigma> willy, I'm really stumpped... There is something in your package management setup that is causing this issue. I'm not certain what it is, but it appears you have experimental repos enabled which hold unstable packages. Makes this really hard to troubleshoot
<willy> is there anyway to fix it
<hfp> Hi, I noticed that firefox and chrome are tearing when scrolling. Is that something with my setup or is it the same for everyone? This is a video of what I mean, notice how the text tears around the middle of the screen: https://streamable.com/zpc2a
<JimBuntu> hfp, I do not have that tearing in Chrome.
<evg2071> hi
<egyptian> hi - how do i tell apt-get upgrade to only install security patches?
<pragmaticenigma> egyptian, all updates provided by apt-get upgrade are security patches... program version changes are rarely issued through upgrades, unless the package maintaners are unable to backport the security patch to an older version
<aero> ubuntu
<aero> INDIAN ubuntu iso install
<helmi> hay
<egyptian> pragmaticenigma: r u sure? i have seen upgrades to python and other programs too
<helmi> any woman here?
<egyptian> helmi: ish ma3na?
<leftyfb> helmi: That is offtopic. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<helmi> egyptians : i am a man
<egyptian> ya ragel!!!
<egyptian> oh man!
<egyptian> pragmaticenigma: google tells me only unattended updates will install security patches and i want to verify coz i cant find it for apt-get upgrade
<willy> leftyfb: this is stalion , who was asking about help on wine installation a couple of days ago. you left to have lunch. if u have time can u please help me now
<leftyfb> willy: there's 1500 people in here.
<willy> yeah , yet my problem still persist.
<Borw3> willy: What problem?
<willy> i am trying to install wine on ubuntu 16.04 but getting error.
<Borw3> what error?
<Borw3> willy: Tried installing from wine themselves by following https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu ?
<willy> https://pastebin.com/G0hewN0z
<willy> did whatever i was suggested to do from any member on this channel. but no solution
<Borw3> willy: LOL, try the steps in https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu... It's the official one from wine themselves.
<EriC^^> willy: try to keep installing the packages it says it depends on
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install wine1.6
<Borw3> EriC^^: Isn't wine 1.6 too old LOL, people flexing 3.0+
<leftyfb> 1.6 is what is in ubuntu 16.04
<hfp> Anybody get `tlp recalibrate` to work on their ThinkPad? I have installed the tp-smapi and tpacpi-bat modules from the ubuntu repos, but tlp says they're inactive even after rebooting
<auronandace> willy: you could just install playonlinux, then you can get any version of wine you want
<leftyfb> the fact that willy cannot install a package from universe is telling of a bigger problem
<Borw3> leftyfb: LOL, well ubuntu package manager is sleeping on his ass, cause other packages like firefox are updated to latest version.
<leftyfb> There are lots of ways to install wine, but that fact that willy cannot install a package from the official sources is a problem and should be address before worrying about just getting wine installed from some other method
<Borw3> leftyfb: LOL, even debian updated to wine 2.0.x in their Repo, why Ubuntu still shipping wine 1.6? XD
<leftyfb> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in artful
<leftyfb> interesting
<Borw3> XD
<Borw3> No wine on artful? what of Bionic? XD
<leftyfb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/wine-stable
<Borw3> Somebody in Ubuntu is sleeping on the job XD
<leftyfb> Borw3: please don't
<leftyfb> Borw3: regardless, none of this helps willy
<Borw3> XD
<flying_sausages> hey guys, I have a little development board and it has a USB port over which a serial console with a shell runs, specifically on ttymxc0. I'm trying to disable it at boot, by running systemctl disable serial-getty@ttymxc0.service but on reboot it still starts.
<flying_sausages> Whn I'm logged over through this port and I stop the service, the console stops though, so for sure it is the one.
<flying_sausages> after disabling it, and still logging in with ttymxc0, when I check the status of the service, it says the following
<flying_sausages>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/serial-getty@.service; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<flying_sausages>    Active: [[0;1;32mactive (running)[[0m since Mon 2018-02-19 17:50:35 UTC; 3min 23s ago
<willy> borw3:cant install by following te official site . https://pastebin.com/5uw3HYcR
<flying_sausages> how can I really make sure that this service doesn't start at boot? what could be overriding the systemctl disable?
<Borw3> willy: WOW, LOL, I think it might be your OS, what version is it?
<willy> 16.04
<Borw3> willy: Did you upgrade from 14.04 or fresh install?
<bpye> Is there anywhere to see the current bugs in 18.04?
<willy> yeah, i upgraded from 14
<flying_sausages> I also tried to systemctl mask serial-getty@.service
<flying_sausages>  but that still does not solve my issue
<Borw3> flying_sausages: Try reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services second post :D
<leftyfb> !bionic | bpye
<ubottu> bpye: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Borw3> willy: That is probably the problem XD, try fresh install , otherwise build wine from source.
<leftyfb> willy: I would try disabling the PPA's you have
<leftyfb> willy: use the software and updates utility and the "other Software" tab and uncheck everything. Then run sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<willy> leftyfb:ok
<leftyfb> flying_sausages: what version of ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> flying_sausages, also, what is the development board?
<willy> leftyfb: done that. ran command sudo apt install wine, getting same errror
<pragmaticenigma> when you uncheck, did you run apt update first?
<willy> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> what about an apt upgrade?
<willy> no
<pragmaticenigma> willy, let's try that. Before we can install wine, we have to get APT working properly. Let's focus on getting apt working before focusing on wine for now
<willy> done that.
<willy> now what
<pragmaticenigma> did any errors come up with upgrade?
<Borw3> Guy has 14.04 packages blocking packages needed to install wine, maybe try installing older version of wine, like 1.4 or something XD
<leftyfb> willy: what did apt-get update say?
<leftyfb> Borw3: incorrect
<leftyfb> Borw3: where are you getting that information?
<willy> leftyfb:https://pastebin.com/ejam7FEk
<Borw3> leftyfb: He said himself he upgraded from 14.04, that normally tends to cause broken packages, even worse, he might have upgraded from Kubuntu to 16.04 XD
<leftyfb> Borw3: none of what you just said is valid data
<Borw3> leftyfb: Kubuntu worn people not to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 because it will cause broken packages. XD
<willy> i upgraded from ubuntu 14 to 16
<leftyfb> willy: just so we're not missing anything, can paste everything including the command you typed and the ready prompt at the end?
<Borw3> willy: Also which DE of Ubuntu are you using? is it Kubuntu(KDE)?
<leftyfb> Borw3: do you have some article/documentation showing the kubuntu team warning people not to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<pragmaticenigma> Borw3, we have no idea on the history of willy's machine and you're making assumptions on limited information. Willy could have updated that machine when 16.04 came out, they could have done it yesterday, we haven't asked and we're not conserned by that. Which flavor doesn't matter either, their problem is clearly with APT and that is what we are focused on. Please help us figure out the issue with willy's apt package
<pragmaticenigma> manager
<Borw3> leftyfb: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-4-lts-update-available/
<Borw3> pragmaticenigma: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-4-lts-update-available/
<leftyfb> willy: were/art you running kubuntu/KDE?
<leftyfb> art/are*
<acheronuk> leftyfb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#A14.04_LTS_to_16.04_LTS_upgrade
<nzpugs> test
<leftyfb> nzpugs: test failed. Also not the appropriate place to test your IRC client
<Borw3> LOL
<Borw3> !lol
<willy> leftyfb: sorry last paste was output for "sudo apt update" . https://pastebin.com/hYPhCi8N
<leftyfb> Borw3: please stop with all the LOL's
<leftyfb> willy: ok, so that looks good. ....
<willy> i am using unity
<tom_> i have an issue very similar to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/798375/hundreds-of-nameownerchanged-dbus-signals-using-cpu
<tom_> anybody have a solution?
<Borw3> willy: try "sudo apt-cache madison wine" and see what it returns. :D
<pragmaticenigma> No! willy do not do that
<Borw3> pragmaticenigma: LOL, it just shows the versions of wine available.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that last command isn't harmful
<willy> https://pastebin.com/Rkfa8Lg9
<pragmaticenigma> willy, your issue si that you still have xenial-propsed enabled.. that contains packages that aren't fully tested and are not ready for production
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that is not the issue
<pragmaticenigma> packages in there are going to conflict with packages in universe and other parts of the package management eco system
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I have proposed installed on all my machines and have wine installed on several of them
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that's not how proposed works
<Borw3> XD
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: especially since there's no later version of wine currently in proposed
<leftyfb> willy: sudo apt-get remove --purge --dry-run wine*
<leftyfb> willy: please show me the output of that
<pragmaticenigma> That's what I was lead to believe... also on the issue earlier... telling someone to run a command followed "see what it return :D" is disingenuous and should make anyone suspicious of the command. Borw3 it would be wise to drop the emoticons and LOL's to help make it appear that you are serious about helping
<willy> https://pastebin.com/KCGx5Bw4
<leftyfb> willy: ok, try: sudo apt install wine1.6
<tom_> can anyone help with my issue?
<anno13233> hello i have question about kernel on ubuntu 16.04 why the kernel in 16.04 is the 4.4 ?
<willy> https://pastebin.com/ay8zUbyW
<pragmaticenigma> !ask tom
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: though I do agree with the emoticon commentary from Borw3
<tom_> i think it is related to avahi-daemon but i am not sure
<Borw3> willy: I am suspicous you upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now to 16.04 XD
<leftyfb> !hwe | tom_
<ubottu> tom_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<anno13233> whene i look to the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ the latest stable is 4.15 ?
<tom_> i have an issue very similar to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/798375/hundreds-of-nameownerchanged-dbus-signals-using-cpu
<leftyfb> !hwe | anno13233
<ubottu> anno13233: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> willy: uname -i
<willy> leftyfb: as far as i can remember , i just upgraded from ubuntu 14
<willy> x86_64
<leftyfb> willy: apt-cache policy fonts-droid
<willy> https://pastebin.com/R8eLfrnu
<erdem> i need to use a ms excel file with macros. libre office is not capable of handling that file/macros. any workaround or alternative tool that works on linux?
<leftyfb> erdem: office.com
<Borw3> erdem: wps office.
<leftyfb> willy: sudo aptitude install wine
<pragmaticenigma> erdem, you could try office.com which allows free access to open excel documents... macros may not work however
<willy> https://pastebin.com/bfZh9qYu
<erdem> office.com is the web version of ms office?
<leftyfb> willy: pick 3)
<pragmaticenigma> erdem, yes
<willy> https://pastebin.com/9iZ1Nnew
<leftyfb> willy: r 3
<willy> https://pastebin.com/3UPGtW91
<Borw3> leftyfb: He might need 32bit to run windows apps properly since its not wine2.0+
<leftyfb> willy: pick Y
<leftyfb> Borw3: it's called debugging
<willy> https://pastebin.com/3Cgrx0gc
<leftyfb> willy: ok, go through it again and this time hit n at the end, then Y
<willy> ok
<willy> https://pastebin.com/UbRN9QbP
<jj_2018> hi all, apt is in a broken state and I'm not sure how to fix it, I've already done the apt -f install which didn't work. The error is at: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jkXxFNhKrz/
<leftyfb> willy: accept it if you have't already
<InTheWings> Anyone pointers about the Ubuntu email leaks ?
<leftyfb> InTheWings: ?
<leftyfb> InTheWings: email leaks?
<willy> just wanted to confirm it wont break other softwares/packages on my system?
<EriC^^> jj_2018: there's a ppa package causing the problem, do you need it?
<InTheWings> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/pUeHgn8g
<EriC^^> libsodium23
<leftyfb> willy: it should not
<willy> ok. this may take a while leftyfb.
<jj_2018> Eric^^ yes unfortuanly I really do
<leftyfb> InTheWings: it's probably referring to the very public @ubuntu.com email addresses that someone spent the time to farm.
<EriC^^> jj_2018: what happens when you try installing it? brb
<InTheWings> leftyfb: and i received that on another @
<leftyfb> InTheWings: it's spam. Ignore/delete it
<jj_2018> EriC^^: I saw that it's libsodium wich is part of the libsodium18 package, just not sure how to proceed
<willy> leftyfb:which command am i supposed to run after this.
<leftyfb> willy: if it finished, try: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install wine
<jj_2018> EriC^^: I installed KeePassXC and its working becasue the library libsodium is already installed as part of libsodium18, but it lists libsodium23 as a dependancy and now apt won't let me do anything else
<willy> not finished yet. it will take half an hour approx.
<pragmaticenigma> jj_2018, keepassxc isn't part of the main ubuntu repositories, our ability to troubleshoot it will be limited
<jj_2018> pragmaticenigma: that I get, I'm just wondering if their is a way to get past the dependancy issue, or force the system to install the newer version of libsodium
<leftyfb> jj_2018: remove --purge keepassxc
<pragmaticenigma> jj_2018, you would have to compile libsodium23 from source
<pragmaticenigma> or find someone with a ppa that maintains it
<jj_2018> leftyfb: wow, thats not a good solution, I use keepass on a regularly
<godxeno> can anyone help me
<godxeno> vnc4server : Depends: xbase-clients but it is not going to be installed
<godxeno> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<godxeno> root@ns532422:~#
<leftyfb> jj_2018: how do you use it if you can't install it?
<jj_2018> leftyfb: it got installed, but somehow apt is still asking to install the package
<pragmaticenigma> jj_2018, how did you install it, can you provide a link to the instructions you used?
<EriC^^> jj_2018: what happens when you try to install libsodium23?
<leftyfb> jj_2018: keepass2 and keepassx are available in the official repo's. You can try those. If you're having issues with a 3rd party project not available in the official repo's, you'll need to contact them for support
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^, they won't be able to install libsodium23 ... ubuntu only supports up through libsodium18
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: yeah he's using a ppa
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^, the ppa should have provided it as a dependency, but it didn't have it flagged... so apt didn't stop the install
<pragmaticenigma> jj_2018, if you are using ubuntu 16.04 or newer, you could try installing the snap package being offered. That should include all the dependencies
<jj_2018> EriC^^: leftyfb pragmaticenigma ok looking at the PPA for Keepassxc it looks like others are having this issue, and they recomend reinstalling libsodium18
<jj_2018> pragmaticenigma: I may have to give that a try thanks, thats a really good idea
<pragmaticenigma> Also, the maintainers recommend removing and reinstalling libsodium18 to get past the issue. There is a linking issue with the library that keepassxc doesn't pick up on
<jj_2018> pragmaticenigma: the problem with removing libsodium18 is that it wants to remove lots of other stuff with it
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... is there any particular reason that you want keepassxc instead of keepassx?
<EriC^^> jj_2018: what does 'sudo apt-get install libsodium23' give?
<willy> leftyfb:running sudo apt install wine giving : wine is already the newest version (1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14.2).
<leftyfb> willy: problem solved
<leftyfb> willy: I would highly recommend next month when 18.04 comes out, you should backup everything and install 18.04 from scratch. Or wait till 18.04.1 like I do, but it might be time for you to fresh install regardless.
<outoftime_92> What is wrong "W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list:3 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list:1" ?
<leftyfb> outoftime_92: it means you have the same entry listed twice in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list. Edit the file and delete the duplicate line
<b1fb4fec-48a7-41> b1fb4fec-48a7-415d-8198-e96c1f85818d
<willy> leftyfb: first of all i want to thank you from the bottom of my heart. just last thing can u please refer me to some tutorial to learn using wine to install window app .
<leftyfb> willy: download a Windows exe/msi file and doubleclick it
<willy> any tips so that i dont mess with ubuntu packages again in future
<leftyfb> willy: It looks like some package you had installed installed a later version of liblcms2-2 than the official repo's provide. Just be careful with the ppa's you add
<jj_2018> EriC^^: leftyfb pragmaticenigma thanks guys for the help, got it wokring now, needed to remove keepassxc, downgrade libsodium18 and then install keepassxc which installed libsodium23, now it seems to all be working agian
<EriC^^> jj_2018: cool
<outoftime_92> leftyfb: thank you.
<willy> so i must check what packages are being changed when adding ppa
<outoftime_92> How `ping` works. It is possible that server not didn't accept ping requests but accepts any other?
<Hell-Razor> Hell-Razor
<nacc> outoftime_92: yes
<godxeno> i need help
<outoftime_92> godxeno: just ask
<godxeno> https://gyazo.com/a8778ff4b3ac50fb3b88cdd57ae6c38a
<godxeno> packaged wont install on my dedicated server ;(
<erdem> where do i put my own bash scripts that should be available to everybody on the system? /usr/bin ?#
<EriC^^> erdem: /usr/local/bin perhaps
<erdem> thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<leftyfb> erdem: you'll have to add /usr/local/bin to your $PATH for each user or globally
<ChiLLabiS> Hello! How do i see the verion of an amdgpu-pro install?
<jbz6> it is generaly already part of the path
<ChiLLabiS> I installed it before but don't know if i installed the regular or the PRO version
<leftyfb> jbz6: you're right. I was wrong
<jbz6> @leftyfb, no problem
<jbz6> @ChiLLabiS
<jbz6> did you extract it from a .tar.gz ?
<ChiLLabiS> Yezz
<jbz6> ok, dont you have the name of the version on that ?
<ChiLLabiS> I want to check if i installed the regular or the pro version
<ChiLLabiS> I've forgotten
<jbz6> ok i see
<ChiLLabiS> There is 2 different versions in the install folder
<jbz6> never used it but, what about blabla -version ?
<jbz6> like a java -version
<jbz6> or many other bins
<Borw3> or man blahblahblah
<ChiLLabiS> All i get is amdgpu-uninstall
<jbz6> lol Borw3
<jbz6> humm
<jbz6> did you check in you ps ?
<jbz6> your
<jbz6> ps -x | grep amd
<jbz6> if its used
<erdem> do you guys know a tool that lets me autocomplete predefined texts, no matter which app i am currently typing in`
<erdem> ?
<Borw3> erdem: vim :D
<jbz6> yo, @ChiLLabiS
<ChiLLabiS> PS?
<jbz6> System Check
<jbz6> The easiest way to find out if you have AMDGPU-Pro already installed on your Ubuntu System is to query the Debian package manager.
<jbz6> Using the following command at a terminal will provide you with the version of the AMDGPU-Pro stack on your system, or inform you that there are no packages found:
<jbz6> dpkg -l amdgpu-pro
<Borw3> erdem: Sorry, not vim, but ment to say vim plugins in specific applications :D
<jbz6> ps is a command to list all of your processes
<ChiLLabiS> just says amd
<jbz6> lol ok
<ChiLLabiS> 6326 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto amd
<jbz6> try dpkg -l amdgpu-pro
<ChiLLabiS> ok
<riex> giraffen.dk
<ChiLLabiS> that worked jbz6
<ChiLLabiS> thank you
<jbz6> ok cool ;) you're welcome
<Reginal_Gerald> :-D
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> how to install ubuntu on acer es1-132 ?
<Lavinho> installed but no bootable device
<Lavinho> help me please
<pragmaticenigma> Lavinho, take a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/287064/how-do-i-make-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb
<pragmaticenigma> read the whole article *BEFORE* you start
<Lavinho> no understand
<Lavinho> installed
<Lavinho> but reboot
<Lavinho> and message no bootabe device
<Lavinho> and bios no selected uefi trusted file option
<Lavinho> no option
<nacc> godxeno: you might need to file a bug
<flying_sausages> hey guys, where do I need to symlink my .service file in order for it to start on boot again?
<jesse__> news
<flying_sausages> sorry, this is within systemd context
<jesse__> ho any news here
<nacc> jesse__: wrong channel?
<nacc> flying_sausages: should be sufficent to `systemctl enable <service>`1
<jesse__> mac are jusnk
<nacc> jesse__: this is the ubuntu support channel
<nacc> jesse__: you might want #ubuntu-offtopic or some other channel
<jesse__> am ok
<jesse__> benn around a long time jsut lokking about
<jesse__> jsut pot snoffing
<ikonia> then stop
<ikonia> now
<jesse__> stop
<jesse__> stop typing
<jesse__> really
<nacc> ikonia: thanks
<flying_sausages> nacc, I'm building a recipe for yocto so I don't have a shell running
<nacc> flying_sausages: in theory, you could need to symlink it from one of the wants iirc
<wad> I'm on my Ubuntu box, and I need to transfer a file to a remote Windows machine. I can connect to it with Remmina, but that doesn't seem to let me upload a file to it. Is there some other tool you guys know of?
<teddyz> cute ftp
<teddyz> wad
<wad> The Windows machine is all locked down. No browser, etc.
<teddyz> boot the other box linux and move the file
<teddyz> on a usb st
<wad> The remote machine is in a datacenter in another state. :(
<teddyz> are the two in the same room
<teddyz> wad
<teddyz> ok waht make
<teddyz> plug a cell phone on it
<teddyz> easy
<teddyz> the in ternet a scam wad you move anything
<ducasse> wad: why is it locked down? haven't you got admin access?
<teddyz> you move any with modem
<teddyz> amin hack it
<teddyz> plug  new rotter a with a new pasword
<leftyfb> wad: if you don't have a browser, how do you expect to download any solutions suggested to you?
<teddyz> password a are funny thing there on computer with to many ways to get in
<teddyz> run internet exp on the run button
<teddyz> or but it on usb st
<teddyz> it better to un a boot dis. with linuz
<teddyz> or linux
<teddyz> or  are move lage files
<leftyfb> teddyz: If you're going to make suggestions, please try to speak clear English
<teddyz> am not for here sorry
<teddyz> am flying
<wad> This Windows machine has no browser installed.
<leftyfb> wad: if you don't have a browser, how do you expect to download any solutions suggested to you?
<teddyz> i dont speck the kings enlishhh
<teddyz> wad relly oh boty
<leftyfb> teddyz: please stop
<teddyz> you tring to in a school sever
<teddyz> you trying to hank in to school sever
<ducasse> teddyz: trolling is not welcome here, cut it out
<leftyfb> wad: I would suggest the portable version of winscp. https://winscp.net/download/WinSCP-5.13-Portable.zip
<leftyfb> wad: please see #windows for further support with getting it installed
<teddyz> lefty can i kiis you
<leftyfb> !op | teddyz
<ubottu> teddyz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<wad> I can get into the remove Windows box via Remmina. It's a locked-down application server, running in AWS. Even though I can interact with the desktop, I haven't been able to find a way to transfer a file to the remote filesystem. I'm fairly good at linux, Windows, not so much.
<wad> s/remove/remote/
<leftyfb> wad: please go to #windows for support with Windows
<wad> Okay. Thanks guys!
<leftyfb> wad: if they ask about file transfer to linux, I'd suggest scp which winscp will do just fine
<teddyz> good day wad
<teddyz> jsut remmber the is free
<teddyz> you get what you pay for
<leftyfb> teddyz: please leave
<wad> (I HATE WINDOWS! Why do people think they make good servers?? Stab myself in the face...)
<teddyz> use linux windows like the russan do
<leftyfb> wad: That kind of talk isn't necessary
<teddyz> it fast and easy
<leftyfb> !op | teddyz
<teddyz> am been in milt . many yeats
<teddyz> it just a fax michin
<leftyfb> teddyz: please leave
<navplayer> mmotto g5 connect via usb
<teddyz> i connect with tow cans on string
<navplayer> no bot selected
<teddyz> opps
<navplayer> model phone xt1672
<teddyz> mot by make in mex good stuff
<teddyz> xt1672
<navplayer> ok tah
<teddyz> you use to craf
<navplayer> yes
<leftyfb> navplayer: just ignore teddyz. They're not here to help
<teddyz> carrer
<teddyz>  att
<teddyz> am white a fat and 400 lb
<navplayer> my phone is craffted
<teddyz> next
<teddyz> craffted
<navplayer> in loser update
<teddyz> never ?
<navplayer> ok
<teddyz> mint sims cheep
<teddyz> 15 mouth
<teddyz> 15$
<navplayer> nedd
<teddyz> yes
<leftyfb> !op | teddyz
<leftyfb> !op | navplayer
<ubottu> navplayer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<teddyz> been arould
<teddyz> around
<teddyz> am flying
<teddyz> to my mom
<navplayer> instaled for fastboo
<teddyz> home in thexas
<leftyfb> teddyz: please /part
<leftyfb> navplayer: What exactly is your Ubuntu support question?
<teddyz> aprtubntu
<teddyz> ubntu is toy softway
<teddyz> software
<teddyz> oppys
<navplayer> in 50% update craft
<teddyz>  i teach
<navplayer> to power of
<teddyz> i writer
<teddyz> viodo games
<navplayer> is config network FON
<teddyz> network
<teddyz>  on your fone ald
<teddyz> lad
<teddyz> i
<teddyz> see
<navplayer> IS set up
<navplayer> liht
<teddyz> have to land this thing be back
<teddyz> .
<navplayer> no remove usb
<navplayer> led is on
<navplayer> to power f
<denixx|h2> All! I'm actually on Bionic. But I'll appreciate someone help me to find needed place to edit.
<navplayer> ok
<leftyfb> !bionic | denixx|h2
<ubottu> denixx|h2: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<navplayer> is power off display
<denixx|h2> Yeah, I'm there.
<navplayer> on liht led
<ducasse> denixx|h2: that's the place to ask your question
<navplayer> wellcome
<navplayer> e
<tgm4883> where's ikonia when we need him again
<leftyfb> or any of the other 33 ops mentioned
<tgm4883> leftyfb: true
<teddyz> system will collect data on the user's OS details, hardware setup, apps and OS settings
<teddyz> bionic
<leftyfb> teddyz: please leave. Go do something else with your time.
<navplayer> and 7.1 nou
<teddyz>  nah
<teddyz> aa cvs is a cvs flie
<zuhaitz> Hi, I am in gnome shell - ubuntu 16.04 and kmailservice5 is active with 100% cpu, how can I know what program is using it? Please.
<teddyz> Undergraduate working with human cadavers in GCU lab
<teddyz> hoo looka beer can
<navplayer> ye cpu 100%
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: it's kmail
<zuhaitz> kmail is not insstalled leftyfb
<lurchadams> hi guys, torn between opensuse tumbleweed and ubuntu 18.04 for a desktop user (no IT professional). Looking for direct input/ experience as in why would you recommend ubuntu over opensuse tumbleweed?
<zuhaitz> leftyfb: Package 'kmail' is not installed, so not removed
<teddyz> ubuntu 18.04 no wonder am runing robo liux
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: could be kio or app-install-service apparently
<leftyfb> lurchadams: that's not a support question. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<FroMaster> With Ubuntu 16.04, I noticed the locale changed from en_US.UTF-8 to en_US.utf8. The Ubuntu/Xenial documentation still references using the older en_US.UTF-8 format (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html) Where should I report this?
<zuhaitz> leftyfb: it happened me after trying o installing some plugins in rhythmbox
<teddyz> this a kids room
<leftyfb> !bug | FroMaster
<ubottu> FroMaster: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<FroMaster> leftyfb, Guess I first should figure out if it is a bug?
<teddyz> bug spare
<navplayer> read in one
<leftyfb> if someone just booted teddyz, please add navplayer
<pragmaticenigma> Is anyone familiar with i915 Intel Graphics configuration for power save or monitor power saving? I have an issue with a Toshiba A15 laptop. Sometimes when the screen goes to power save, the screen displays streaky vertical lines.
<pragmaticenigma> Because it only does this sometimes, I think it's one of the power state modes being triggered that the laptop does not support
<pragmaticenigma> I have had very little luck and disabling power management to begin troubleshooting as something else always seems to take over
<FroMaster> Ubuntu 16.04, `locale` shows LANG=en_US.UTF-8 but `localectl -list-locale` shows en_US.utf8 ... Things seem to be working but... Anyone know what the right setting should be?
<pragmaticenigma> Not sure I understand what you are asking FroMaster ... is US English not your primary language?
<FroMaster> pragmaticenigma, the name of the locale looks to have changed from en_US.UTF-8 to en_US.utf8
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know how you got the second command to work, localectl doesn't have a parameter -list-locale
<FroMaster> sorry, localectl list-locale
<pragmaticenigma> FroMaster, it is normal, they mean the same thing, just slightly different representations
<navplayer> phone removed fron usb
<`mist> heya fellas, seems my boot partition has run full
<`mist> can't seem to clean it either...
<`mist> keep on getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<`mist> regardless of what i do pretty much. Anyone know how to clean out these packages?
<Bashing-om> `mist: Show us, in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . See where we go from there .
<`mist> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/yUtsMppK
<star_> Hi
<Bashing-om> `mist: Not the command result I requested .. as is might try ' sudo apt install linux-image-4.4.0-116-generic ' see what happens .
<`mist> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/AZ7uMJAa
<`mist> full output
<Bashing-om> `mist: Do not see an out of space issue at this time .. OK try the ' sudo apt install linux-image-4.4.0-116-generic ' .
<jwitko> Hey all, I'm attempting to have a java application run at Desktop instantiation for the "ubuntu" user.  I've attempted to put a .desktop file in $HOME/.config/autostart/<service_name>.desktop but it does not start when I log into the desktop and I can't seem to find any logging.  My desktop file can be seen here:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XTDX6ywkBg/
<jwitko> I've also tried moving it into /etc/xdg/autostart/  with no luck
<jwitko> If I execute the Exec command directly as the user, the java app starts up and works no problem
<kostkon> jwitko, try using the full path for the .jar executable
<jwitko> kostkon, ok I'll try that now.  Would I just need to logout/login to the user or is a reboot required ?
<pragmaticenigma> you should be able to logout and login to see if it takes effect
<vadi> How can I check if computers SSD is functioning OK from a liveusb?
<vadi> The computer refuses to boot with the SSD, it gets stuck on "Loading Operating System..."
<jwitko> kostkon, pragmaticenigma , I made the edit to use the full path of the jar file in both the local user and system desktop files.  Logged Off and Logged In, process is still not running.
<pragmaticenigma> Is this a gui application? or command line?
<Bashing-om> vadi: What file systm is on the SSD ?
<jwitko> pragmaticenigma, GUI application
<pragmaticenigma> jwitko, Try removing the nodisplay option?
<vadi> Bashing-om: ext4 I'm guessing
<vadi> The usual Ubuntu one
<vadi> It's also encrypted with the disk encryption in 16.04 I think
<rizonz> hi guys what version of PHP is now in 16.04 ?
<nacc> rizonz: 7.0.25
<nacc> rizonz: (in xenial-updates)
<Bashing-om> vadi: No guessing here - leads to some great problems .. from that liveUSB show us - in a pastebin site ' sudo parted -l ; . See what we have to work with ,
<rizonz> meh, ondrej his php .7.2 packages are failing atm
<nacc> rizonz: php7.2 is only in bionic
<rizonz> nacc: ondrej had packages for 16.04
<nacc> rizonz: if you are having issues with ondrej's ppa, please contact onrej
<nacc> rizonz: i know
<kostkon> jwitko, what happens when you double click on it
<jwitko> pragmaticenigma, sorry I misspoke.  It runs as a background service but requires a display (cannot run headless).  I set the "NoDisplay" option to false and logged off/on.  No luck.
<jwitko> It is supposed to put an icon in the system tray
<jwitko> kostkon, there is no icon to double click on.  but if I run from a command line (from within a desktop) it starts up no problem
<pragmaticenigma> does that software vendor offer any advice on getting it to autostart? jwitko
<kostkon> jwitko, you should be able to double click on the desktop file. also, make it executable, if it isn't already
<jwitko> kostkon, they were not executable.  I have made them executable now and did a log on/off.  it did not help, but I am rebooting now just in case its required to take effect.
<jwitko> pragmaticenigma, this is an in-house application.
<pragmaticenigma> jwitko, perhaps this might help instead? https://askubuntu.com/questions/644762/telegram-at-startup
<pragmaticenigma> it's how to add an application to launch on startup
<pragmaticenigma> use the same command from your .desktop and see if that works
<diverdude> hi. i am getting error like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SfPzKsyKt3/ when i try to run sudo apt-get update. what is wrong?
<nacc> diverdude: for some reason yhou have a cdrom source listed in your sources.list still
<vadi2> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/MxgSeFcp
<StephenLynx> any idea why nmcli just gives me an unknown error when trying to connect o a wifi?
<diverdude> nacc: weird,.... i never had a cd rom in this machine
<nacc> diverdude: it's added from the installer (usb is treated as a cdrom, iirc)
<jwitko> kostkon, I think you might be on to something!  double-clicking returns an error "failed to execute child process, no such file or directory"
<nacc> diverdude: just comment it out
<diverdude> nacc: cani disable it?
<diverdude> nacc: where?
<rizonz> nacc: I needed to readd ondrej his ppa
<kostkon> jwitko, try running it in the terminal as well, now that you've made it executable
<nacc> diverdude: /etc/apt/sources.list (or some file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d)
<nacc> rizonz: mm ok? not really relevant to me particularly :)
<Bashing-om> vadi2: " btrfs " file system . I have zero experience - can not advise .
<jwitko> kostkon, pragmaticenigma , so i have verified that the ubuntu user can see/access both files listed in the Exec command
<rizonz> nacc: but good to know ;)
<jwitko> kostkon, how does one execute a desktop file from the command line?   a ./file gives all sorts of errors (as expected, since its just a text file?)
<kostkon> jwitko, you could try removing the quotation marks from exec and see what happens
<jwitko> kostkon, ......
<kostkon> jwitko, if it's been set as executable you should be able to run it as ./file
<jwitko> kostkon, removing the quotes worked lol
<kostkon> jwitko, nice
<kostkon> jwitko, also consider adding the StartupWMClass entry
<vadi> how come the mouse cursor dissapears when I move it over the Files window in a 16.04 liveusb? It makes it real hard to use
<diverdude> when i then try to run apt-get upgrade it throws an error and says i have to run apt-get install -f. However when i do that it just hangs, like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vq8x73QkWD/   What is going wrong here?
<nacc> diverdude: are you sure it's haning? it's downloading a package actively over the network in that paste
<jwitko> kostkon, pragmaticenigma , thank you both very much
<nacc> diverdude: you also probably need to clean our your /boot at some point
<jwitko> kostkon, what would I put in "StartupWMClass=" ?
<nacc> diverdude: see line 18 in the paste
<kostkon> jwitko, open a terminal, type  xprop | grep WM_CLASS  and then when the cursor changes shape click on the java app's main window. it will give you a value. set that value as the value of the StartupWMClass entry
<diverdude> nacc: ahhh its just very slow. its at 84% now
<kostkon> jwitko, if you'll get more than one value use the less generic one
<jwitko> kostkon, unfortuntely the java process does not have a window
<kostkon> jwitko, only a tray icon?
<Astra1993> hi everyone
<jwitko> kostkon, yes.  There is no window to the application.
<diverdude> nacc: so clean out boot using apt-get install -f ?
<nacc> diverdude: no.
<diverdude> nacc: so clean out boot using apt-get install -f ?
<nacc> diverdude: read line 18 in your paste
<pragmaticenigma> kostkon, it's an applet for the system tray... when a user interacts with it, it will likely launch a full window application
<diverdude> nacc: bah...it errored: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wF5DZJcvx7/
<tgm4883> diverdude: as expected
<nacc> diverdude: i feel like maybe you are ignoring me?
<diverdude> tgm4883: what
<nacc> diverdude: read line 18 in your paste (i've said this twice now)
<godxeno> whats a good program to open rar files?
<tgm4883> diverdude: read what was told to you. Nacc told you twice (now three times) where it tells you the exact command to run
<m3rlin> godxeno, unrar
<tgm4883> diverdude: He actually told you no, don't run the command you asked about and you ran that command anyway
<diverdude> but then it asks me to run apt-get install -f when i try to run sudo apt autoremove
<Astra1993> I need a tool for repairing corruption in files downloaded from my server. Occasionally when I download files, small parts of it gets corrupted (interruptions in network) and I don't want to download the entire file again. Any suggestions?
<tgm4883> diverdude: well that's information that you probably should have stated
<diverdude> tgm4883: ok sorry...but what to do then
<nacc> diverdude: please pastebin the exact ouptut from `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<wafflejock> Astra1993 can maybe use rsync with --append-verify https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48298/can-rsync-resume-after-being-interrupted
<x_> hello, how i can see network traffic ? I want to see windows 10 network traffic in virtualbox
<vadi> How can I debug Ubuntu not loading from an SSD?
<vadi> The SSD has Ubuntu installed and I can browse it fine from a LiveUSB.
<tgm4883> !details | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<wafflejock> x_ wireshark? er maybe etherape depends on what you're trying to monitor or 'what level' of detail you need
<vadi> What details are you looking after?
<tgm4883> vadi: what happens during boot?
<visip> vadi: do you have it installed on UEFI and Secure Boot is enabled?
<visip> vadi: Is it installed with MBR or GPT disks?
<vadi> It says "Loading Operating System...", shows a purple screen for a moment, then it all goes black. Case disk usage keeps on blinking. Yes, UEFI and Secure Boot is enabled - I have to sign my virtualbox modules and such.
<vadi> There is a master boot record.
<Astra1993> wafflejock, thanks. Let me test it.
<vadi> What can I do to diagnose the problem?
<TJ-> vadi: you can get to the GRUB boot menu by pressing Escape? if so, do that, highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." and remove "quiet splash" and add "debug" then press Ctrl+x (or F10) to boot with those changes. You may/should see the kernel messages then
<vlt> x_: iftop is quite nice.
<vadi> Did that - it scrolled text for a bit, then black screen
<vadi> What does that mean?
<diverdude> nacc: sorry, my bad. It asked me to do apt-get autoremove -f but when i do that i get this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BT3Ng77RCD/
<ioria> vadi, what's your video card ?
<nacc> diverdude: strange, you can manually remove some stuff from your /boot. can you pastebin `ls -ahl /boot` ?
<vadi> nvidia 780 ti
<ioria> vadi, try the nomodeset parameter
<vadi> how?
<ioria> vadi, where you removed 'quiet splash'   ass 'nomodeset'
<ioria> sy, *add
<diverdude> nacc: here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w3DZykj2Yk/
<nacc> diverdude: and `uname -r` ?
<nacc> diverdude: sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-38-generic /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-81-generic, then try autoremove again (no -f !)
<nacc> presuming your current kernel is niether of those
<diverdude> nacc: uname -r 4.4.0-97-generic
<nacc> diverdude: yeah remove those initrds first then try autoremove again
<diverdude> nacc: then it errors and asks me to use -f
<vadi> it booted with nomodeset. What does this mean?
<nacc> diverdude: i don't believe you :)
<nacc> diverdude: can you pastebin the exact output from `sudo apt autoremove` ?
<TJ-> nacc: this may help  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<ioria> diverdude, why 97 if the latest installed is 4.4.0-101-generic  ?
<nacc> ioria: next step, next step
<ioria> ok
<diverdude> nacc: i get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xwtpxtDz7s/
<nacc> ioria: we need to first clear up their /boot
<ioria> i see
<nacc> diverdude: right, that's referring to apt-get, afaict, it's poorly worded
<nacc> diverdude: so you're already wedged
<nacc> first, remove some initrds, as i suggested
<nacc> then run sudo apt-get -f install, then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<diverdude> nacc: i removed those which you suggested
<diverdude> nacc: and then i ran apt-get autoremove and i get that error
<diverdude> nacc: should i remove other?
<x_> Where store downloaded program with components ?
<ioria> x_,  what you mean ?
<m3rlin> x_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<diverdude> nacc: ?
<diverdude> nacc: so i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<Fretegi> afternoon guys
<Fretegi> and gals
<Fretegi> is there a repo anyone knows of that contains the 2.7 or higher versions of GNUCash?
<Fretegi> seems you have to manually build it at the moment.  which i am not against.  just more a pain to keep updated that way
<ioria> !info gnucash bionic
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.6.18-1 (bionic), package size 2324 kB, installed size 10199 kB
<ioria> nope
<nacc> diverdude: which error?
<nacc> diverdude: 1) remove initrds as told, 2) run sudo apt-get -f install, 3) run sudo apt-get autremove
<nacc> *autoremove
<diverdude> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rx4hVrsXmh/
<nacc> diverdude: ok, so you need to remove more
<diverdude> nacc: ok, what more
<nacc> diverdude: sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-{38,81,83,87,89}-generic
<diverdude> nacc: i have onlye these. Can i remove it all? /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0- initrd.img-4.4.0-104-generic  initrd.img-4.4.0-93-generic   initrd.img-4.4.0-97-generic initrd.img-4.4.0-92-generic   initrd.img-4.4.0-96-generic
<nacc> diverdude: no, you don't want to remove them all
<nacc> diverdude: you mean after running the above command you do? or before?
<wafflejock> x_ "dpkg -L packagename" will show the files installed from some given package if you've installed something and want to list the unpacked files
<nacc> TJ-: do you mind stepping in, i need to go afk
<diverdude> nacc: how can i just remove all i dont need?
<nacc> diverdude: you can use TJ-'s script
<nacc> diverdude: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<diverdude> ok, will try it
<TJ-> nacc: sure, although I'm in-and-out right fighting config of squid-deb-proxy for IPv6 :)
<TJ-> diverdude: that script of mine identifies any kernels due for autoremoval, then deletes the initrd.img files associated with them to free some space, then does the autoremove which should leave you with some free space
<Ebot> hey, is anybody here?
<Fretegi> so seems the only way is to just build the latest gnucash manually each time huh
<leftyfb> !ask | Ebot
<ubottu> Ebot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ebot> ok, thank you :)
<Ebot> i'm a newbe :D
<diverdude> TJ-: when i run the script i get the same error :(
<pragmaticenigma> Is anyone familiar with i915 Intel Graphics configuration for power save or monitor power saving? I have an issue with a Toshiba A15 laptop. Sometimes when the screen goes to power save, the screen displays streaky vertical lines.
<TJ-> diverdude: can you pastebin the error, or give me a link if you have previously pastebinned it?
<streaky> >.>
<diverdude> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9MW5BMTJHK/
<TJ-> poor streaky :)
<pragmaticenigma> Because it only does this sometimes, I think it's one of the power state modes being triggered that the laptop does not support
<pragmaticenigma> I have had very little luck and disabling power management to begin troubleshooting as something else always seems to take over
<TJ-> diverdude: can you show me "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/; df -h )"
<diverdude> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KKc9QHHBVP/
<Astra1993> wafflejock, rsync is working great. --inplace did it. Do I need the --checksum parameter set too?
<TJ-> diverdude: OK, do this: "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic"
<TJ-> diverdude: then do "df -h /boot" and you should see some free space; if so, "sudo apt autoremove"
<diverdude> TJ-: avail 219M
<StephenLynx> i got this issue with nmcli. I want to disconnect from the currenctly wifi network, but for it to disconnect I must inform which duplicate it is, obtained from nmcli c
<StephenLynx> can I just tell it to use the id used when I get it from nmcli dev wifi or just disconnect from any network?
<Astra1993> It seems that rsync without --checksum uses the file's size and modtime to figure out if it needs to update the file.
<TJ-> diverdude: you should now be in a position to run "sudo apt-get -f install" to ensure all packages are fully configured
<TJ-> StephenLynx: nmcli con down needs to know which connection
<diverdude> TJ-: still running aut of space and error :(
<TJ-> diverdude: what command is causing that?
<diverdude> TJ-: thats when i do sudo apt-get -f install afte ri did the rm you told me to do
<diverdude> TJ-: the sudo apt-get -f install
<TJ-> diverdude: OK, so I think it is possibly you've got a hold on all those kernels so it is rebuilding the initrd.img files we just deleted... lets explore some more. Show me: "pastebinit <( df -h /boot; dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep ^ii; ls -latr /boot/)"
<diverdude> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Hd6wTS2KZ/
<pragmaticenigma> or if anyone has any knowldege on power management in general for Ubuntu that would be appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> every site/page I visit on the web has some sort of attempt, but nothing is 100% and it's hard when you disable one feature to find out it doesn't survive a reboot or something else takes over for it later
<daxmax64> Hey there, I'm having some trouble finding the solution to a problem with Ubuntu 17.10
<diverdude> TJ-: did you get that?
<TJ-> diverdude: OK, let's try again! "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic; sud dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic"
<TJ-> diverdude: STOP! Typo in that one, here: "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic; sudo dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic"
<MeaCulpa> pragmaticenigma you find power settings under system settings
<Sven__> I don't get it. how can Ubiquity fail to create a user just because it's another computer? I installed Ubuntu successfully on 3 machines in the last few days, but today, it crashes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ns5dKRXbf5/
<MeaCulpa> click on the right top wheel
<Sven_vB> trying to install Xenial 64bit on a lenovo ideapad 310
<diverdude> TJ-: error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zh8XDms6YJ/
<daxmax64> Every time I drag & drop files, Nautilus locks up. Does anyone have a fix for this yet?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: any UTF-8 unicode non-ASCII characters in the username?
<Onigiri> I setup a bionic today on efi/software raid/lvm in a raid1. Is there some simple mechanic to keep the efi slice on both drives in sync? Can I convince grub to copy the data from one drive to another when it updates?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, nope, just 3 ascii letters. I'll try another password hash though, to make sure.
<TJ-> diverdude: OK, we're almost there! "sudo dpkg -r sudo dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: could be a length issue maybe?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, yeah maybe.
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, those don't do anything for my situation
<MeaCulpa> ok, can't help you sorry
<Sven_vB> oh I accidentially copied a colon with the hash.
<Sven_vB> hope that's it
<diverdude> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WKKrnj4cdd/
<MeaCulpa> Sven_vB you certainly need good typing skills lol
<Sven_vB> MeaCulpa, I'd prefer a more helpful error message in Ubiquity. :)
<MeaCulpa> <has gone mental over typos
<pragmaticenigma> the problem is kernel and driver level... that much I have been able to determine. If I run a different distribution, like CentOs, I don't have this issue. So it's something in how Ubuntu is configured to determine available power states. I just don't know what those power states are and which one to disable so it doesn't keep causing this problem
<TJ-> diverdude: Another typo by me, here you go  "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-{81,83,87,89,92,93}-generic"
<MeaCulpa> maybe update the kernel
<MeaCulpa> or use another
<MeaCulpa> can anyone tell me off the top, where the kernel site is please
<TJ-> MeaCulpa: which kernel site? http://kernel.org ?
<MeaCulpa> the one with the latest stable update
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks for the hint about bad characters. :)
<TJ-> MeaCulpa: you need to be more precise; it's not clear whether you're referring to Ubuntu kernels, Ubuntu builds of the mainline kernel, or the mainline kernels!
<MeaCulpa> thanks TJ
<MeaCulpa> I really don't know the difference I just know there is somewhere to get a nice update that is presumably better
<MeaCulpa> and I like to try them
<pragmaticenigma> The kernels provided in the repos are the most compatible... anything outside of that you will have to compile and build on your own
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, ^ ^
<TJ-> !mainline | MeaCulpa
<ubottu> MeaCulpa: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<diverdude> TJ-: ok, that worked i think. what now?
<TJ-> diverdude: you should have free space? "df -h /boot" ... if so, retry "sudo apt-get -f install"
<diverdude> TJ-: yes that went through also
<diverdude> TJ-: now sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<MeaCulpa> TJ could you give me the url please for mainline kernels please
<MeaCulpa> and thanks for your advice
<Alabaster> I have a question if I may ask
<TJ-> diverdude: I think I did that manually but yes, do it, get it nice and clean again :)
<TJ-> MeaCulpa: read the link ubottu gave you
<diverdude> TJ-: ahh nice...so i can finally install filezilla i think hehehe
<MeaCulpa> thanks everyone you're very helpful
<TJ-> diverdude: sorry it took us so long!
<Astra1993> How big is the block size in rsync when it's comparing two files?
<diverdude> TJ-: hey, dont be sorry. I should thank you....i would have never fixed that myself
<Alabaster> Should it say under Properties Permissions Owner as just literally the word "Me" instead of my username on my main account?
<pragmaticenigma> diverdude, a good maintence to add in the future is to run apt autoremove after a kernel update, so it will remove the older ones
<diverdude> pragmaticenigma: right. thanks
<diverdude> Does anybody know if there is an easy way to upload files to MS onedrive in ubuntu? (not using the broken web interface)
<pragmaticenigma> I have not seen any such tool... could take a look at microsoft garage to see if they have any linux utils they've been working on
<pragmaticenigma> Alabaster, the GUI tries to be helpful in using friendly words in place of system terms. It is normal to see "Me" under file permissions when the file is created or owned by the current user account. If you were to look in a system directory, you would see the more traditional "root" being used. If you looked in another user folder, you might see their real name in place of their username
<Alabaster> yeah I see that. And one other q Pragma..
<Alabaster> Under Group a dropdown box for Group says "Linux"
<Alabaster> is that correct?
<pragmaticenigma> If a group has the name Linux, then yes it is possible
<Alabaster> well I changed my username and hostname. My old username since I just went with it was linux@ but changed it to Alabaster@ so I don't know if I did it correctly
<Alabaster> I have choices like admin, sudo and such in the nautilus Properties file manager
<pragmaticenigma> Each user created also creates a group of the same name
<Alabaster> so is there a way to verify my group name for my main account?
<pragmaticenigma> as long as your new user account is part of the group linux, you will be able to access those files according to the group permissions. Otherwise if you are converting the files and directories to your new account, the command "chown -R alabaster:alabaster ./" the directory containng your files will change both the user and group to your alabaster account
<Alabaster> Because Pragma on a second account I created the Group is the username
<Alabaster> nope the second account username is "someone" and the permission for group on that account is "someone"
<Alabaster> so how can I fix this in my main account?
<Alabaster> I'm just going to delete the second account
<Alabaster> sorry if I am being unclear
<pragmaticenigma> Alabaster, I'm not sure about how to go about what you're doing... I've never migrated user accounts... the account once setup is the account I stick with
<Alabaster> I'm just trying to figure out if on my main account Group Permission should be dropped down to "linux" or I should have a choice for "alabaster"?
<pragmaticenigma> Alabaster, this page has a good explination on how to change your username.. you don't create a new account to do it https://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<Alabaster> I already changed my username just making sure Group has the write dropdown
<pragmaticenigma> No, Alabaster, you said you craeted a new account with the desired account login name
<pragmaticenigma> it's not the same thing
<Alabaster> sorry to confuse you I created a second account to check to see what the user permissions and group was showing
<pragmaticenigma> a better way to check permissions and groups is to use terminal with the command "ls -l" or in some installations "ll" in the directory you are inquireing about. The terminal doesn't use friendly names
<pragmaticenigma> Only you as a system owner can determine what the permissions should be... we don't know what is your desired intent and there is no such thing as "one right way" to do something
<Alabaster> I typed ll and it say Alabaster (space) linux
<pragmaticenigma> that would indicate the files are owned by Alabaster and are part o the group linux
<Alabaster> okay so linux is also a correct group.
<Alabaster> On the second account I created the permission for home folder for group is only the second user
<pragmaticenigma> that would mean the user Alabaster owns the files and can do anything set in the user permission (read, write, execute) and any user belonging to the group "linux" can perform any permission given by the group setting
<Alabaster> I can't change the group on the second user in the file manager. It's a dropdown but only shows "someone"
<pragmaticenigma> because you don't have permission to modify that file
<pragmaticenigma> if the file is owned by the second user, and you are not a part of the group the file is labeled as, you cannot modify the file unless the permission for everyone allows you to
<pragmaticenigma> Give this a read, maybe it will help clarify some of what I'm saying better. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Alabaster> so by default a second user only belongs to his own group
<Alabaster> and actually I guess that means by default if I create a second user I don't have permissions from my main account
<nacc> Alabaster: uh, of course not?
<nacc> Alabaster: not sure what the point of users and groups would be otherwise
<Alabaster> yeah I guess it makes sense. In windows which I'm used to I only have access to shared
<Alabaster> well I am kind of setting myself up to learn how to administer others accounts
<pragmaticenigma> Alabaster, window's file permissions are a little different as windows has users and roles... instead of users and groups
<Alabaster> I guess that makes sense
<nacc> Alabaster: IMO, it's better to learn directly in unix/linux rather than trying to find parallels
<nacc> Alabaster: the models are very different, as pragmaticenigma is saying
<pragmaticenigma> but they functionally work similar... If a user creates a file, the file automatically is set with their user and their group as the default. usually with the permission of user read, write; group read, write; everyone read;
<Alabaster> yeah. I just didn't know if I screwed anything up when I changed my username and hostname
<Alabaster> a couple days ago
<pragmaticenigma> if you can still access the files, you are probably doing okay
<nacc> Alabaster: hostname is generally less relevant
<pragmaticenigma> though i would look at that previous article for referance in the future... https://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<nacc> Alabaster: username is ... less common, but i think should work (I believe the underlying tools move stuff), presuming you used the tools to chagne it
<nacc> there have been bugs in that area
<Alabaster> well either I haven't learn or can't access files on my main account to the second user I created but I guess that what be correct as your saying
<Alabaster> I think when I originally changed my username I did do it on a second account because other than already logged in or process to kill I kept getting errors
<pragmaticenigma> correct... unless the second user is part of the group assigned yto your files... they will not have access to them
<Alabaster> I meant the other way around. Having access from my main account to second user
<pragmaticenigma> the only way for a user to access another user's files is if that other user is a member of the first user's group (or group assigned to the files) or if the other user has been granted sudo permission
<TJ-> Alabaster: you can use ACLs to allow another user access to the home directory, using 'setfacl ...' in appropriate ways
<Alabaster> oh wait I didn't set up the second account as an admin like I did the first time I created a second account and removed it
<pragmaticenigma> A good idea since you're learning, is to set up a virtual machine running Ubuntu... and test things out in there... that way you can try things out before attempting them on a important machine
<Alabaster> Yeah thats what I am doing.
<TJ-> Alabaster: Here's an example; my user is 'tj' and has access to /home/squoo.sh:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sHz5zhVNXx/
<pragmaticenigma> awesoem... you're well on your way then... knowning to setup a second machine or vm to test with makes life easier
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: that's not entirely true, not on a default install
<Alabaster> okay I changed the second user to have admin and now in the second account I can change group from someone and or choose sudo
<tgm4883> By default, others have read access
<Alabaster> I just don't know why on my main account the first one I started on Group my username I changed it to "Alabaster" is not a choice in the Group dropdown box
<Alabaster> since the second account has a group to choose that is the username
<Alabaster> I'm going try this change home folder name thing..
<Alabaster> I don't understand the part home / "newHomeDir" and "newUsername"
<Alabaster> do I do it like this usermod -d / home / Alabaster -m Alabaster?
<Alabaster> right now its / home / linux
<TJ-> Alabaster: there should be no spaces: /home/linux
<Alabaster> I know it wont let me type it in chat
<TJ-> Alabaster: :O
<Alabaster> okay TJ so it's still called home/linux
<TJ-> Alabaster: it should be ok as long as it isn't at the start of a line, because most IRC clients interpret / as the start of a command
<Alabaster> what do I type out after usermod -d /
<Alabaster> ah
<TJ-> Alabaster: are you reading "man usermod" to understand the options ?
<Alabaster> huh?
<Alabaster> I don't understand the question
<TJ-> Alabaster: almost every command in Linux has a 'man'ual page describing how to use it; we can these 'man-pages' and the command to view them is 'man <command-name>" so try typing in a terminal "man usermod"
<TJ-> s/we can/we call/
<Alabaster> wow to much comes up
<Alabaster> not just usermod commands
<Alabaster> I understand the letters.
<Alabaster> what i'm confused is do I substitue newHomeDir to what I want the folder in /home to be called
<TJ-> Alabaster: if when a man-page is showing you press 'h' you'll get help on how to navigate/search
<Alabaster> I'm saying I understand -d new homedir
<Alabaster> and -m is move
<Alabaster> I get that. But I don't understand what to type in the directions for newHomeDir. what it's subsituted for the new name I want it to be or the old one???
<TJ-> Alabaster: it says right there in the man-page under '-d --home' : "The user's new login directory."
<Alabaster> never mind I will just type out usermod -d /home/Alabaster -m Alabaster
<Alabaster> currently in process 2782
<Alabaster> I don't wanna screw anything up kill that process?
<Alabaster> like will it log me out or something or drop the terminal
<Orvalvisje> hello?
<kostkon> Orvalvisje, hi
<Orvalvisje> acer aspire es14 ... wanted to install lubuntu 16.04 ... when finished after restarting it says no bootable device found
<UserUS> pragmaticenigma: ha, as if
<UserUS> lol nvm my bad
<ChiLLabiS> I thank you for helping people! It's so good and plz continue
<UserUS> Orvalvisje: Did you install "something else" or did you do install on entire disk?
<Orvalvisje> looked into internet where it says i have to change some things(uefi) in the boot, however, i don't have those options7
<kenrin> You don't have secure boot in the bios ?
<Orvalvisje> @userus... i installed on the entire disk (it is only 32GB)
<Orvalvisje> i don't have any uefi options in my boot
<Orvalvisje> besides the fact that i am an absolute noob, i also did not make a backup of my win10 that was installed
<badboyjer> damn i hate when that happens
<badboyjer> must make backup
<Orvalvisje> you know, i was so confident that the lubuntu would make a clean install, i did not even check for possible errors on the net, like the 17 version wit Lenovo
<kostkon> Orvalvisje, which iso did you install
<tomreyn> Orvalvisje: do you know what the first hit on a search engine search for "ubuntu acer aspire es14" is? ;-)
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/943947/no-bootable-device-found-after-ubuntu-install-aspire-es-14
<UserUS> Orvalvisje: Boot into a Ubuntu Live disk, install and download the gnome boot manager repair tool I think it is (look up a youtube vid with it)
<tomreyn> Orvalvisje: it doesn't actually help though, so lets diagnose it
<stochastix> Is there a good current walk through on installing Ubuntu on ZFS root, that would work for 18.04?
<UserUS> I've done a lot of ubuntu installs through testing and I recall that the no boot device usually means the EUFI boot partition/boot configuration was messed up in the install. Or you incorrectly formatted the drive.
<Orvalvisje> @userus ... i am using a usb stick with lubuntu iso 16.04.3 lts amd64
<kostkon> stochastix, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 18.04
<stochastix> kostkon: Thanks, apologies .
<UserUS> Orvalvisje: TBH, I'd reinstall but do the something else this time and watch a quick vid on what partitions you need. That's the best thing to learn because then it makes it easier to troubleshoot. I gtg, but good luck with your issue man, best of luck
<kostkon> Orvalvisje, turns out that 16.04.4 just came out would you willing to try that if you are considering reinstalling
<kostkon> be*
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: The ES14 is UEFI, and if I recall correctly it is hard-coded to use the Windows EFI boot-manager path and won't save the path to the Ubuntu boot manager
<TJ-> Orvalvisje: The solution is to boot from the Installer ISO, choose the 'Try Ubuntu' session, then from that we can talk you through editing the boot-manager path to pretend to be Windows
<Orvalvisje> i am sorry, i have to go, my daughter fell in the bathroom ... another time i enter again ... thanks already, sorry to run away like this
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I'm trying to get an ssh a tunnel outbound to bounce a VLC connection off an external server, and I'm having some issues
<_UsUrPeR_> he command I'm using: ssh -vvvNL 7776:remote_server:7777 user@myserver.org
<_UsUrPeR_> taking a look at the response, I'm seeing the channel is being closed after seeing "read failed"
<_UsUrPeR_> the ssh connection to my remote server is working properly, but it doesn't appear to be forwarding the connection to the remote_server
<wedgie> _UsUrPeR_: you mean the ssh from your local to myserver.org works?
<MeaCulpa> am I allowed to brag about getting the big game of mines out :)
<MeaCulpa> too late I have
<MeaCulpa> small things....
<wedgie> _UsUrPeR_: then what happens when you send stuff to localhost:7776 ?
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, which one
<TJ-> _UsUrPeR_: does myserver.org have firewall rules blocking it?
<MeaCulpa> 30x16 lol been trying for weeks
<MeaCulpa> bows:
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, sorry i meant which game specifically from the long list of mines clone games that are out there
<MeaCulpa> oh the one that comes bundled with ubuntu 16.04
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, hmm
<MeaCulpa> I had been thinking it impossible and totally random
<MeaCulpa> kostcom bummer theres no prize
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, of course there isn't. but yeah it's gnome-mines and it comes preinstalled
<MeaCulpa> I can give up wasting my time on it now the thrill has gone lol
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, it was about time :P
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> kostkon it's all comes down to luck, maybe I should buy a lottery ticket and return to 'loser' mode
<ras> hello all - need some quick turnaround advice on trying to get Ubuntu installed on a new machine. I've never had any trouble getting it working on any machines in the past, but a coworker and I have been trying now for three days and still getting nowhere. It seems like our problems aren't uncommon, but none of the solutions I've found from searches have been any help. Is this a good place to ask for help, or if not, where should I go?
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, hmm no don;t bet your mmoney on it so no don't buy one :P
<MeaCulpa> that's a winning move kostkon
<kostkon> MeaCulpa, hmm i doubt it. if everything was that simple..
<MeaCulpa> if I could set up a custom board and put 6 mines in 40 squares then hit even one first click it's time to buy a lottery ticket
<wtjones> Hey. I wanted to know where i could find a guide to updating an existing ubuntu package in the repos.
<wtjones> as in patching it and putting it on launchpad
<guiverc> wtjones, have you looked at the lp guide? https://help.launchpad.net/
<wtjones> oh thanks. I had not seen that page
<wtjones> <3
<robbmunson> wtjones: the ubuntu wiki is a good source too.
<wtjones> I want to help bring the irssi package up to date in specific
<pragmaticenigma> When in Gui or Command line I have an issue that the power save state causes a screen corruption (displays vertical streaks). I believe it to be due to a power save state the monitor does not support. Can someone help me figure out what that power state might be and disable it?
<Bashing-om> !details | ras :: here is the palce :)
<ubottu> ras :: here is the palce :): Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<wtjones> sorry about that, I disconnected by accident
<ras> kk
<Bashing-om> wtjones: There is also the #irssi channel where it is well supported .
<wtjones> cool I just joined
<guiverc> wtjones, robbmunson was right; there's a lot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  (search for what you want)
<ras> quick summary: - tried both 16.04 and 17.10 - using new hardware (8700K, TITAN V, 64GB) - Trying to install Ubuntu to a 1.2TB PCIe SSD from a live USB - in UEFI mode, boots to grub screen but after that is always totally black - in BIOS mode, boots into ubuntu live for test/install, but never successfully installs
<ras> I've found a ton of forum posts with similar issues but nothing there seems to help
<Bashing-om> ras: in UEFI mode, can you boot to the login screen ?
<gabe> sup
<ras> Bashing-om: No - it just stays black after I choose 'install ubuntu' or 'try ubuntu' options... have tried various parameters with 'e' edit
<ras> Also - I don't think it's an nVidia driver issue, as I have the machine configured to boot from IGPU from the motherboard bios level... that doesn't rule out issues with the 8700K IGPU, though
<wtjones> guiverc ok cool
<Bashing-om> ras: From that liveUSB, what shows - in a pastebin site :' sudo parted -l ' ?  See what it we are working with .
<ras> Bashing-om: okay let me check
<TJ-> ras: when booting in EFI mode, sometimes, the firmware doesn't correct implement the GOP (Graphics Output Protocol) which results in this kind of issue, I recall there was at one time a workaround but I forget what it is.
<wtjones> brb
<TJ-> ras: this article has a lot of useful explanation and might help you figure out a way around it https://superuser.com/questions/1030645/how-to-detect-whether-a-uefi-booted-linux-machines-video-mode-is-graphics-outpu#1030808
<ras> TJ-: reading now
<RobinHood2015> How do I install makepkg-mingw onto Ubuntu? Or is there a dedicated Ubuntu or Debian equivalent for the same?
<TJ-> ras: that article suggests the PC's firmware setup menus may have an option to change the mode of the display adapter which is worth trying if it does, because that might be enough to get the installer working... once installed correctly my guess is this won't be a problem and you could switch the video mode back to whatever it is right now
<ras> I see... I think I might have tried something like that already, but after I post the 'parted -l' results I can try
<ras> Bashing-om: Here is the output: https://pastebin.com/iGE26Kzz      - To explain, there is a 250GB SSD with Win10 on it. Originally I was planning to dual boot on that drive, but because of the issues with install, I decided to try just installing on the 1.2TB directly instead.
<ras> If it makes any difference, the 250GB is M.2 and the 1.2TB is PCIe. Both are NVME, and seem to be recognized as such by both motherboard fw and OS
<TJ-> ras: when the PC starts in EFI mode, at the GRUB menu, have you tried adding 'nomodeset' to the kernel command-line and starting it with that?
<ras> Yes, that was one of the first things I tried
<ras> made no difference - still totally black screen
<Bashing-om> ras: In "/dev/nvme0n1" there is no /EFI partition to support EFI booting .. Now, I do not "know" UEFI others will have to advise if the esp partition on  /dev/nvme1n1 will also be able to boot the other drive .
<ras> yeah, I noticed that as well - again, this is because I can only get the Live USB to run in BIOS mode, not UEFI
<Bashing-om> ras: ^^ Nother thought .. is not EFI boot, that GPT partitoining is requited ?
<ras> but I guess what I am confused by is - if I can booth the Live USB in BIOS mode and install what *looks* like an Ubuntu partition setup, why can I not boot the install in BIOS mode?
<Jordan_U> ras: Have you tried booting with the kernel parameter "video=efifb"?
<Bashing-om> ras: However, if you are willing to choose what boots from the firmware, and do not care that you can not boot Windows from ubuntu ... will not matter then if ubuntu is installed on that other drive in MBR mode .
<ras> Bashing-om: Honestly partitioning is beyond my knowledge, so idk
<dli> how do I disable "Hover click"? if the mouse pointer stays for a few seconds, mouse is auto clicked.
<ras> Yeah if necessary we can go to MB FW to change what boots - we will very rarely be using the Win10 side
<ras> Jordan_U: No - I will try this now
<ras> Jordan_U: Do I simply add this to the existing parameters, or do I need to replace/remove something?
<dli> Looks like onboard cannot disable the hover clicking: http://i.imgur.com/B0buvK7.png
<tomreyn> ras: you may want to remove "quiet" and "splash" and place it there instead. if this wont work try just adding it before the "---" on the "linux" line
<ras> Jordan_U: Just tried removing 'quiet splash' and placing the 'video=efifb' there instead... did not work.
<ras> tomreyn: kk, will try that next
<TheGrumble> r
<Bashing-om> ras: As Jordan_U advises .. replace quiet splash with "video=efifb" . Then also look at : https://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/sln299303/loading-ubuntu-on-systems-using-pcie-m2-drives?lang=en for a nvme boot option that may apply on 16.04 .
<Jordan_U> ras: Looking further, you may need to specify more than just "video=efifb", you may need to specify your resolution as well like "video=efifb:width:640,height:480" .
<ras> Jordan_U: Just tried specifying res - didn't seem to make any change. Will now try Bashing-om 's suggestion with nvme_load ...
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> how to install refind on ubuntu 17.10
<Lavinho> acer es1-132
<Lavinho> deb fails
<Lavinho> ppa fails
<kenrin> fails how?
<Lavinho> error
<TJ-> Lavinho: is the es1-132 using a 32-bit x86 UEFI and needs grub-efi-ia32 ?
<bobdobbs> oh no! not error!
<ras> Jordan_U Bashing-om Still not working - black screen
<Lavinho> 64
<Lavinho> x64
<Lavinho> help me please
<TJ-> Lavinho: ahhh, this is another model where it hard-codes the boot-manager file path; see this workaround https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing/p2
<Bashing-om> ras: Regrets. I bow to Jordan_U's and TJ-'s greater skills .
<kenrin> Is that an acer specific thing?
<Lavinho> acer es1-132
<TJ-> kenrin: It's in many Insyde H2O UEFI across many makes/models now
<TJ-> kenrin: basically, efibootmgr adds the Ubuntu boot-menu option and can read it back, but after a reboot the firmware has deleted the entry/path if it doesn't confirm to the hard-coded paths in the firmware
<TJ-> kenrin: no idea what the programmers were thinking... must have been away with the fairies to write code like that
<Lavinho> help me please
<kenrin> That is not good when their website says "The most widely used UEFI BIOS in production"
<TJ-> Lavinho: I just did, read the workaround in the linked forum post
<yoyodownloader> hi, does anyone know of a way to automatically do downloads via another computer?  Like I want to click on a download link, but then my browser should send taht download to my server instead and have the server download it
<TJ-> kenrin: because 'cheap'
#ubuntu 2018-03-06
<ras> Jordan_U TJ- So where do I go from here?
<ras> Also, poking around in motherboard settings, appears Secure Boot is not currently enabled. Would that make any difference?
<TJ-> ras: SB wouldn't. Can you determine if the PC is working normally but has no video output, or has actually hung and is no longer responsive?
<ras> TJ-:   I can't tell... what would be a good test for that? a ping or something?
<TJ-> ras: yes, or possibly check your gateway router's web admin panel see if it shows connected clients (that have received DHCP leases)
<ras> TJ-: OK, will check what I can
<TJ-> ras: did you test the 'nomodeset' option ?
<ras> Yes, it was one of the first things I tried. Same results
<guiverc> yoyodownloader, i haven't done it, but i'd just save your links to a directory that is scanned by the other machine, it would then download any links saved. If a new ubuntu iso comes out, I often grab links on a workstation, which are then downloaded from server using saved links
<guiverc> yoyodownloader, in my example - i run a script on server that looks for 'newer than last run' links for which to download; instead you'd use a cron job having scan automatic...
<TJ-> ras: which does seem to suggest - if it is solely a video issue - this is about the firmware video interface. usually efifb should load and be active. Is the system using hybrid GPUs (low/high power) ? If so, have you tried selecting the high-power GPU for installation ?
<yoyodownloader> guiverc: yeah, guess it would need to be a browser extension though because i need to save cookie info too for the link to work
<ras> TJ-: When you say 'high power', do you mean the external GPU? I was under the impression that would probably cause more problems, but I can give it a try
<guiverc> yoyodownloader, my example is just links (urls to download) which are not done via any change to browser; just saved to a specific directory on nfs-server accessible to other machine..
<halt> Hi All, just changed from Ubuntu Gnome to mainline Ubuntu as part of a fresh install I'm however not happy with the look , this orange theme is not for me, how can I change back to the stock Gnome 3 Gnome shell theme ? ( blueish things )
<TJ-> ras: yes, because sometimes the way the switching between internal/external is done can cause problems
<guiverc> halt, have you added the gnome-tweak-tool
<ras> TJ-: I see. Testing now...
<halt> guiverc: Yes and I have the nice warning next to the Shell
<halt> I tried to install the https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/ extension whih allow me to upload some custom CSS but I can't find the stock Gnome Shell theme and at the same time I belive there must be an easier way to revert the ubunutu customization
<guiverc> halt, i'm not a gnome user, so i'm not the best person to answer.  when 17.10 came out (or was in beta) i recall reading how to do what you want; but I never took notice..
<guiverc> halt, maybe look at https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/install-vanilla-gnome-shell-ubuntu-17-10
<kenrin> Isn't that just like a theme pack?
<guiverc> i recall lots of such articles (working on uwn), but as didn't relate to me specifically, i processed for uwn & then forgot...
<ras> TJ-: Tried various kernel parameters with the external GPU setup as the primary graphics device. No luck so far.
<fishcooker> im used to use suspending feature but right now the suspend not work after using the new kernel... i don't remember history of the last used kernel even after i install stock kernel the suspend won't work ... sleep just for 2 second then box up again http://vpaste.net/oyPpb
<ras> Also tried to find the device IP and ping it - very hard to locate it actually; we have many machines on our network. But so far I'm not sure if  it's even getting an IP - might just be unresponsive and locked up
<rhoks> hi guys...
<rhoks> I was cleaning my laptop earlier using a piece of cloth that was fairly wet, then my mouse was moving around stuttering so I disabled the touchpad using the keyboard keys FN+F7 which has the touchpad sign, but now when I want to turn it back on it isn't working
<rhoks> opened the control center using the keyboard and there is no setting to turn the touchpad on or off
<rhoks> can I get it to work? what do I need to install maybe
<purplepod> rhoks, have you tried fully powering it off, unplug it, pull the battery, then put it back, plug back in, power on?
<ras> TJ-: Okay, I was able to find it's IP on our network... however, it doesn't respond to a ping when trying to run the Live USB in UEFI mode.
<rhoks> purplepod: ummm when I say touchpad I mean mousepad. But no I didn't unplug anything
<purplepod> Huh? Touchpad = build in touch device on your laptop
<purplepod> I don't know what you mean by 'mousepad'
<purplepod> unless you mean the same thing
<fishcooker> rhoks: sometimes reboot will make the touchpad working again
<purplepod> just 100% power off your laptop and then restart.  you may need to pull the battery to fully 'reset' everything
<rhoks> unfortunately this laptop's battery is internal
<rhoks> so I can't do that but I can shutdown
<rhoks> and unplug power cord
<xMopx> What do people use for patch management on ubuntu servers?
<rhoks> i just installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics hope that helps
<fishcooker> anyone here got experience with short suspending then the laptop wake up in at least 2 second after entering sleep?
<rhoks> heh, still no luck, I installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<rhoks> -libinput was already present it seems
<rhoks> logged out and back in yet no touchpad settings available in the gnome-control-center
<BillD73> how would I go about setting up a NFS loopback for local machine to recognize itself other then direct path to shares
<BillD73> example in Kodi when browsing to add a share source I select nfs next i select nfs://192.168.1.64 and it tells me that the network is not connected
<BillD73> nevermind that sound like a bad issue
<guiverc> BillD73, I don't know Kodi, but i just ssh'd to a nfs server; and it could easily mount its own shares. is this what you meant by loopback?
<BillD73> guiverc: yes
<BillD73> guiverc: but i just read an article that doing so seems to cause a lot of deadlocks and is not a supported feature
<BillD73> however sadly, samba seems to do so willingly
<memo1> Hi, im trying since yesterday to install the ubuntu-server on my mini pc (i5).  I think is possible that the target hard disk have an issue.  how i manage to test it? before try intallation?
<guiverc> i've not had issues, but it could also be my use case
<BillD73> guiverc: yeah  I dunno,  trying another solution lol
<guiverc> memo1, I'd check status of drive (using drives own stats, ie. SMART data using `smartctl`  (smartmontools), then maybe `testdisk` (test it yourself)
<memo1> guiverc: if im using the installer, i can access the console and execute that command?
<memo1> guiverc: smartctl: not found
<guiverc> pretty sure you can (I haven't installed server in awhile; i release-upgrade)
<guiverc> install it first - `apt install smartmontools`
<memo1> guiverc: oh, im usig the installer console.  It dont let me install anything
<guiverc> try ctrl+alt+f2 to get another console..
<memo1> guiverc: yes.  Im on a console.
<memo1> guiverc: but apt install faild
<guiverc> do you have networking up? ( i haven't installed in awhile; and just auto check issues as they occur)
<memo1> guiverc: yes
<guiverc> routing look ok?
<memo1> guiverc: i can do ping to www.google.com
<guiverc> what version of ubuntu?
<memo1> guiverc: ubuntu-server 16.04.4
<guiverc> `apt update`  (and check you have external sources in /etc/apt/sources.list maybe)
<memo1> guiverc: apt not found
<bazhang> guiverc, sources.list.d as well
<memo1> guiverc: the folder dont exist
<Bashing-om> !info smartmontools xenial
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4+svn4214-1 (xenial), package size 425 kB, installed size 1462 kB
<bazhang> memo1, what does lsb_release -a give in the terminal
<guiverc> bazhang, is right; i thought that was implied (bad me!)
<TJ-> Errr, if it's the -server terminal installer there is no apt, the command would need to be done in the chroot /target/
<memo1> bazhang: not found
<Klox> Hi all, any docker folks here? I have a tftpd server running in an Ubuntu 16.04 image (windows host). I can access the tftpd server internal to the container, but not outside (using windows host). Running tcpdump I see a request come in for the tftp file, but the follow-up UDP packet from container to the host is "unreachable" (https://pastebin.com/Qru4CJXJ). I'm using default "ubuntu:16.04" image. I can add a nginx server to the image
<Klox> and the http request/responses come through fine on port 80.
<bazhang> memo1, is this an actual install, or a rescue of one, or what
<TJ-> Klox: does the container have a route to the host's sub-net ?
<memo1> bazhang: im trying to install the ubuntu-server, but it always fails during base-system.  I think is a problem with my disk and i want to check
<memo1> bazhang: is a minicomputer (i5), that have windows xp before.  Is any restriction on bios for linux installations?. first time that i cant install a linux distro
<guiverc> memo1, if you're having trouble with the server; boot say a desktop-ubuntu (selecting try-ubuntu) and use it to diagnose your disk; then if ok return to server install.
<memo1> guiverc: once on live (try-ubuntu) how i check the disk?
<Klox> TJ-: ip route list shows one route from my container (172.17.0.2) to the subnet 172.17.0.0/16.
<TJ-> Klox: and what sub-net is the host OS in ?
<guiverc> what i walked you thru, install & run smartmontools (/dev/sda or wherever; extra options I usually have to use due hardware raid), install textdisk etc & run
<TJ-> Klox: does the container not have a default route too?
<guiverc> walked you thru was a stretch -- i walked you thru nothing sorry - i 'vagely mentioned' may be more apt.
<TJ-> guiverc: not so apt if apt isn't installed :P
<guiverc> apt or apt-get, but i've never had issues using `apt` (or apt-get on a try-ubuntu before... but i said it'd been awhile since i installed server; 14.04 if not 12.04 is what i'm meaning)
<memo1> guiverc: there is any settings on bios that could affect the installation process?
<Klox> TJ-: The container has a default route to 172.17.0.1. The host has a handful of interfaces. the vEtherent is on 172.20.194.129 and DockerNAT is on 10.0.75.1.
<Klox> So it doesn't quite look like it, however I can set up a nginx server and the tcp response comes back fine.
<guiverc> memo1, possibly but i'm not the person to help you with that.  if you had XP though; it was old & thus its probably set to legacy to get xp installed.
<Klox> In the pastebin log output the tcpdump is reporting "7fe7d78e044b.59726 > 172.17.0.1.39579: UDP, length 516" followed by udp port 39579 unreachable.
<Klox> The 7fe... is the hostname of the container.
<TJ-> Klox: is there some kind of NAT going on, on the host?
<Klox> TJ-: Yes I believe so, I am using docker-for-windows. I will have to read more about it.
<TJ-> Klox: maybe it's configured for TCP but not (correctly) for UDP
<guiverc> TJ-, :)  yeah my use of apt was inappropriate... cute..
<Klox> TJ-: Possibly, I guess I should raise this issue on the docker forums for windows then. Thanks appreciate the feedback.
<TJ-> guiverc: interestingly, although the -server rootfs has no dpkg/apt, the ISO (mounted at /cdrom/) has smartmontools in it's repository at /cdrom/pool/main/s/smartmontools/smartmontools_6.4+svn4214-1_amd64.deb  --- so, if the /target/ has been built at this point it would be possible to install it in the chroot and run it
<BugzBunny> Hello
<BugzBunny> I can't watch Netflix with Chromium?
<BugzBunny> I need Chrome?
<BugzBunny> Ubuntu 17.10
<pragmaticenigma> That is correct BugzBunny ... Chromium does not include proprietary codecs needed for DRM playback on Netflix
<pragmaticenigma> Though it is possible to add the ability, I have only seen it done with Raspian for the raspberry pi
<BugzBunny> grrrrrrr
<BugzBunny> The problem, I have Chromium in Cgroup
<BugzBunny> It uses Too much memory
<guiverc> TJ-, didn't know that!; maybe I'd not had real issues with server installer as I'd have thought I'd have remember that.  thanks.
<BugzBunny>  I'll install Chrome and put into cgroup later
<MeaCulpa> can anyone tell me if virtualbox will open an *.iso stored on the local hard disk please
<BugzBunny> There is new show on Netflix i was getting into
<MordepedroM> i am having problems installing ubuntu on asus laptop.. always getting freeze screen on booting.. currently using fedora workstation and also having problems with fedora because i aint able to reboot or shutdown the pc without hardshutdown and the nvidia drivers always always failling when installing thats one of the reasons i am trying to see if with ubuntu will be easier. i ve tryed ubuntu 14 and 17 disabled secure boot tryed uefi
<MordepedroM> mode all that i believe i missing something can someone please help
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, You will have to seek support from Oracle and it's user groups, or do a google search
<MeaCulpa> cheers
<MeaCulpa> it keeps looking for usb grrr
<BugzBunny> Mercury10: I us Virtualization a lot
<BugzBunny> I have Windows 3.1 NT running for 86box
<BugzBunny> ISO?
<BugzBunny> OPEN?
<pragmaticenigma> BugzBunny, it was MeaCulpea that was talking about VMs and they have left the room
<BugzBunny> meh
<BugzBunny> I was thinking he thought ISOs was Zip files
<pragmaticenigma> Unfortunately their question was one that we can't really support as it wasn't ubuntu based
<BugzBunny> commin thing people think
<pragmaticenigma> Mea is quite knowledgeable, but this wasn't quite the right venue for their question
<MordepedroM> i want to be ubuntu based but my laptop is givin a fight
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know how well ubuntu 14 handled UEFI, 16.04 I think was better equiped for it MordepedroM
<pragmaticenigma> but if you couldn't get it working in 17... not sure
<MordepedroM> i ve tryed the LTS version
<BugzBunny> pragmaticenigma: Then I don't have tell, you assign a CD-ROM drive, and mount the ISO
<MordepedroM> its my bios settings or the way i am making the ISO  that is givin the problems i believe
<pragmaticenigma> MordepedroM, what type of media are you using to install with? USB or DVD/CD-ROM?
<MordepedroM> i am using USB i used the ubuntu make disk gui to place the iso on the usb
<pragmaticenigma> Do you already have a installed version of Ubuntu on another machine?
<MordepedroM> my OS is not in english i am not sure if the name of aplication is make disk... but its the one with the image of an hard disk and ubuntu logo with green arrow
<Jordan_U> ras: It may just be that Ubuntu is trying to drive the wrong video output. Try as many outputs, on each of your cards (even if you think it's disabled). Somewhat a stab in the dark, but worth trying.
<MordepedroM> yes i am using ubuntu on my old laptop and trying to install on my new laptop
<MordepedroM> on my old laptop i am running the latest ubuntu version and would like to use also on the new one
<pragmaticenigma> MordepedroM, if you followed these instructions https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0 then your most of the way there... it sounds like it is a BIOS/UEFI issue, to which I'm unfortunately unfamiliar with. there are a others here that can help with that
<BugzBunny> I am pretty familiar with UEFI
<BugzBunny> I support UEFI
<BugzBunny> Ubuntu supports pretty Well, and the Kernel is signed
<BugzBunny> You said Old Laptop
<MordepedroM> i checked the link you gave and thats the program i used i ve done all that so must be BIOS.. i see the splash screen of ubuntu but when i choose install after a while the boot stops freezes
<MordepedroM> bugzbunny the laptop i am trying to install ubuntu is new
<BugzBunny> Installing Ubuntu from a USB?
<MordepedroM> yes
<BugzBunny> It should be straight forward
<BugzBunny> Where did it fail at?
<BugzBunny> Boot the USB? Loading the Installer, Partition the Drive?
<MordepedroM> it failed after i choose option in splash creen *install ubuntu after that i get ubuntu background and loading points and 6 points after freezes
<BugzBunny> The english is a bit hard for me to understan
<BugzBunny> understand*
<MordepedroM> even if i dont choose install if i choose try first without installing its the same
<MordepedroM> well.. sory for the bad english
<MordepedroM> *splash screen
<BugzBunny> So, the Grub menu I am guessing?
<MordepedroM> probably
<MordepedroM> not sure
<BugzBunny> Well I hand it over to other people
<BugzBunny> Onething, probably 'silent', when you press esc, you don't see anything
<MordepedroM> can you just tell what is the proper BIOS config i need to have because might be related with that
<MordepedroM> like the CSM should be enabled or disabled
<BugzBunny> BIOS should not get in the way unless you have seriously buggy BIOS
<BugzBunny> It's quite rare for BIOS to interfer with booting.. If you see Grub Menu, the BIOS has done it's JOB
<BugzBunny> anyway
<BugzBunny> Google Chrome is installed here
<pragmaticenigma> BugzBunny, if it is a UEFI enabled machine... it can interfere if anything tries to modify/access the boot partitions
<MordepedroM> yes its UEFI
<BugzBunny> If secure mode is turned on
<BugzBunny> yes
<MordepedroM> i turned off secure mode allready
<BugzBunny> But if you Grub Menu
<pragmaticenigma> I know there are few others here very well skilled in getting past that issue. It's also sometimes related to graphics card chipsets. Where the installer can't identify the graphics card. If you have more than graphics chipsets, you may need to turn one of them off in the BIOS
<BugzBunny> Mostly it's probably ACPI or GPU
<BugzBunny> when I see hangs like that
<MordepedroM> ACPI !! in fedora channel when i was trying to fix the reboot problem someone told me to turn the ACPI to false
<stoopkid> hello, is there any way to run the ubuntu install without going through any external media? like without going through CD/DVD/usb/second hard-drive, etc..
<MordepedroM> but the script they showed me was different of the one i have i didnt saw ACPI on my own
<stoopkid> i ordered some blank CDs and they should get here soon i'm mostly just curious about how to make that work
<stoopkid> DVDs*
<BugzBunny> I am watching Netflix right now
<amosbird> Hi, I'm trying to build perf tool from source. However I got Makefile.perf:6: ../scripts/utilities.mak: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> stoopkid: There are many ways to install . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot . This one I have yet to figure out how to unmount the booting root .
<Bashing-om> !install | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<purplepod> So my BIOS on my laptop can do RAID.  Is that a good idea if I want both SSDs I have to be 'one' drive? or is LVM a better idea?
<stoopkid> oh nice, thanks seems like exactly what i'm looking for
<stoopkid> @ Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> stoopkid: Have fun :)
<nehemiah> I'd like to create a preseeded Ubuntu installation ISO that ends up replicating an LDAP tree and allow users to login with credentials from that tree. What I have so far is a preseeded Ubuntu server installation and a script that installs slapd and nscd and configures it correctly without user intervention. The problem is with uniting those to. If I add the script as a post-installation script to the preseed file, it doesn't work. What is the best (stand
<ras> Jordan_U: Good idea, but no dice - tried every connector I have here and nothing produces a viable signal
<ras> man this is frustrating
<ras> Jordan_U: Just got really desperate and tried a known working Ubuntu SSD - and that wouldn't even boot. Just shows a bunch of garbled graphics for a few seconds when I select the boot device, and then black screen thereafter
<godxeno> Hey mate can you help me out
<godxeno> whats better than vnc?
<knotahacker> depends what you're tryin to do
<godxeno> i need a gui
<godxeno> for my server
<godxeno> thats faster than vnc
<godxeno> its a slow mess
<knotahacker> local or remote?
<godxeno> it's a dedicated server
<nacc> godxeno: very few people 'need' a gui for their server
<godxeno> from america
<nacc> godxeno: what are you trying to do?
<godxeno> open zip files and shit
<nacc> godxeno: you don't need a GUI to do any of that and please watch your language in the channel
<godxeno> i need gui desktop makes life easier
<godxeno> son
<nacc> godxeno: no, it makes things much harder when you are trying to use it remotely ...
<godxeno> its over seas
<nacc> godxeno: that seems like an even stronger reason to *not* use a remote desktop
<godxeno> meh meh
<knotahacker> sometimes i use "midnight commander" over ssh - package "mc"
<godxeno> MINECRAFT
<nacc> godxeno: what?
<godxeno> nothing
<godxeno> thats what i thought mc meant
<knotahacker> midnight commander has been around forever!
<nacc> godxeno: it stands for "midnight commander", as knotahacker just said
<Ozzie> Hi guys... any KDE neon users here?
<lotuspsychje> Vintl: best not join irc as root
<lotuspsychje> Vintl: logout and come back as regular user
<nikolam> Are Ubuntu people aware that the day before update broke GRUB 2 display on every second line in menu?
<nikolam> on 17.10 64bit
<nikolam> Whenever every second line in GRUB is selected , it shifts it's dispay to the left or right...  I did update-grub and grub-install, both with --force on /dev/sda2 and also without, on /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you mean like graphical glitches?
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, Yes, in text mode
<nikolam> when you move to select item in GRUB menu with keyboard arrows, it displays screen a bit garbled
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: this is what you experience? https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752767 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu Artful) "grub2 regression, simultaneous console and video graphical glitches with new patch" [Undecided,In progress]
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, this is not EFI system, but BIOS one
<nikolam> But it could be it, yet I wonder why there is no screenshot in that buf description
<nikolam> There seems to be some pictures in bug duplicates
<amadews> anyone know if i unlock a phone loked on a spefic carrier can i update to now version?
<guiverc> amadews, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu, this room is for Ubuntu users to seek help with using Ubuntu
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, GRUB2 bug here looks like this (except from garbled then displaying upon boot): https://mega.nz/#!tZdQgDoB!CdfcXtY8yGJtmRx41kNzXIq2tkZT-L5FPeec9Po_kig
<pragomer> I created a usb-drive using "dd" and the latest ubuntu 17.10.1 iso. I now want to copy a file ("bootia32.efi") to the partition. but I cannot mount it writable ("/dev/sdd1 is writeprotected")
<pragomer> how can I put a file there?
<vlt> pragomer: An iso-image is usually not writable. You’d have to find something to “extract” it, then add your file and recreate it.
<pragomer> ok thanks
<pragomer> will try "isomaster"
<nikolam> This is the whole current GRUB 2 loading video: https://mega.nz/#!hZcVXBzS!Ad01gzDKwPGZ4-GM62w9Wbj-KIlK1E9hWfneTD1Hg6s
<outoftime_92> I'm running node app with passenger and getting Permission denied error while trying to access file system. http://termbin.com/dklw There are single user on the server, where this group=/var/www/html/dobroscop/client/public came from?
<knotahacker> nikolam: yep mine messed up too
<pragomer1> I tried to put a file to ubuntu iso via "isomaster" program. After saving the iso it is not "hybrid" anymore. Trying isohybrid myubuntu.iso, isohybrid tells me "unexpected boot catalogue parameters
<pragomer1> "
<pragomer1> how can I fix this?
<Triffid_Hunter> pragomer1: so this 'isomaster' broke your iso? try again from the start with something different perhaps
<Trent12> Hey guys, when my laptop goes into sleep mode and I wake it back up it throws an error something power management
<DerpingPotato> boop
<howlymowly> hi everyone.. short question:  I have an usb card reader and it doens't work..   I am on 16.04 and it used to work in 14.04  any idea where I could search for the problem?
<howlymowly> (is I do lsusb, the card reader shows up)
<DerpingPotato> I have a problem too! I have an old HP Pavillion g6, currently testing how well 16.4.3 LTS works with everything. everything WORKS, sure, but, the prblem is that the colors look washed out! This does not appear to be the case when booting into Windows on the harddrive. How can I fix this when I do install it? I did try installing some sort o intel driver on the linux stick, but that doesn't seem to do anything....
<bazhang> DerpingPotato, any reason you have not updated to the .4 point release of 16.04
<lotuspsychje> DerpingPotato: update to 16.04.4 first
<DerpingPotato> dad just gave me this stick with what was supossedly the most updated and stable version, but I guess another update came out in that short amount of time.
<DerpingPotato> what about .4 would help?
<lotuspsychje> DerpingPotato: always keep your system up to date, if problems still persist, ask again here
<guiverc> DerpingPotato, this link will provide info about 16.04.4 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/16.04.4
<stoian> how can I see on which ports there are daemons that are listening? So open ports that accept connections
<Gav> stoian: use netstat in the terminal
<stoian> Gav: could you also tell me some parameters to give to netsat, it's a bit confusing
<Gav> stoian: best to look at the man page.  I haven't used netstat in quite some time (man netstat).
<eraserpencil> Hey guys Im trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 into a MacBook Pro. I have reFind set up. Im stuck in the installation process because I cant indall Grub2 into my designated root partition
<evenom> why cant you?
<eraserpencil> the grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into / target.
<bjgirl> Hi, I am boring,just posted a lot of hot? selfies at www.triphile.com, the first 6 pictures are mine
<evenom> you should point grub installation on mbr ...
<evenom> are you able to boot ubuntu?
<evenom> does efi let you boot different partitions ...
<eraserpencil> yeap
<click> i cannot able to format sd card using gparted.But it still boot windows on first patition and other partition are also unable to format or re partition.Any help  ? On windows format return to message  Invalid media or Track 0 bad - disk unusable. Format failed..................All NTFS boot sectors are unwriteable.  Cannot continue. Format failed. Format failed.
<eraserpencil> not sure why I couldnt install grub2 along with my root partition
<ikonia> click: sounds like it's run out of available writes
<eraserpencil> But I will try to create a new partition and see if I could point Grub2 there
<ikonia> click: you're not using the partition you're trying to format are you ?
<ikonia> eg; do it from a live media disk
<click> Thanks ikonia Yes i tried to do it in live ubuntu but gparted failed and old partiontable reapear again and again..Also tried bleachbit but unable to delete windows files
<click> thanks may be sd card life cycle is  out ?
<ikonia> sounds like it
<click> darn ...RIP in peace my sd card ..
<eraserpencil> That worked.  thanks guys
<eraserpencil> And on another issue, I am facing apparmor issues. it's blocking my boot process
<eraserpencil> best described here but the solutions are not working for me https://askubuntu.com/questions/1006529/failed-to-start-apparmor-initialization
<eraserpencil> hoping anyone would know of a fix
<pragomer> I am getting this error when trying to start virt-manager under ubuntu 17.10: https://pastebin.com/qmimhveb
<pragomer> any ideas?
<dreadkopp> hey guys. got a machine here that ran as a server with ubuntu 16.04 lts. inside theres a i5 3470 with a hd2500. since we now need some gui on that machine i installed xubuntu-desktop. however lightdm (as well as gdm for a test) are not accepting inputs from mouse/keyboard and freeze soon.
<dreadkopp> upgraded kernel to 4.14 now i get signal loss right after lighdm loads
<dreadkopp> in other TTY keyboard works fine though
<Ben64> pragomer: google translate tells me "Keine Berechtigung" means No authorization, so I'm guessing you don't have permission
<pragomer> trying these solutions: https://wiki.libvirt.org/page/The_daemon_cannot_be_started
<bencc> how can I open two terminal tabs and execute a script in each from a script?
<bencc> bash or sh
<pragomer> but it is not clear to me if the solution 1,2 and 3 are to be done all (three) or just one of these steps?
<Ben64> pragomer: whats the output of 'groups'
<pragomer> myuser adm sudo lpadmin truecrypt
<pragomer> what group should i be in for using virt-manager?
<Ben64> mine includes "libvirtd" so i'm guessing you didn't install it properly
<pragomer> I just installed it via apt-get install
<pragomer> I will try to "adduser" me to that group
<pragomer> group does not exist
<pragomer> this does need a system logout right?
<Ben64> yeah
<pragomer> yes it now works ;-) adding the group and me to the group was the thing. thank you very very much Ben64 !
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kandinski> can anybody help me on diagnosing and fixing this issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVPpYqfCtZ/
<dreadkopp> anyone might help me with that stubborn hd2500 ?
<ikonia> kandinski: have you messed with grub in any way
<kandinski> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> as it's showing the script /usr/sbin/grub-probe has a typo in it
<kandinski> ikonia: I installed a so far unformatted disk. That's about it.
<kandinski> What if I uninstall and reinstall?
<ikonia> this doesn't happen unless a.) you've messed with it b.) you've got grub/grub config from somewhere else
<kandinski> ikonia: nope. I installed a so far unformatted disk, and well, apt-get upgrade does things with grub templates, I guess.
<kandinski> (whenever there is a new kernel, right?)
<kandinski> /usr/sbin/grub-probe is not even a text script, it's a binary.
<kandinski> ikonia: `sudo apt install --reinstall grub-common` did it, thanks
<MeaCulpa> having a crack at using irssi here :)
<MeaCulpa> just like the grown-ups
<MeaCulpa> interesting beats the living crap out of polaris
<MeaCulpa> does anyone know how to make polaris forget the first server name you enter and change servers?
<ikonia> kandinski: I wonder what happened to that config file then
<kandinski> ikonia: there is a reason I installed that second disk. I have had random failures, I think my disk is losing sectors.
<MeaCulpa> gotta hate config files that refer to other conf files et al
<ikonia> wow, so you suspect disk corruption ?
<kandinski> (I have good backups, work mostly on remote computers, so no worries etc)
<kandinski> yep
<kandinski> because I recently had to change to xMonad as a WM because gnome would just not work
<ikonia> the error about a unexpected ) suggests it's "added" rather than deleted, but I guess it could have been miss-formatted
<kandinski> ikonia: but it could be anything. It's not a text file.
<kandinski> also, unexpected ) can mean that a ( was mutated to something else.
<ikonia> yes, very true
 * kandinski shrugs
<ikonia> (I thought grub-probe was actually a shell script)
<kandinski> ikonia: thanks for helping me solve the issue.
<ikonia> you solved yourself
<kandinski> you prodded me in the right direction. I was feeling a bit helpless.
<MeaCulpa> a lot to be learnt just lurking in this channel
<MeaCulpa> is anyone here familiar with irssi?
<MeaCulpa> just wondering what the quit command is
<MeaCulpa> aside from part
<deem> MeaCulpa: you mean /leave?
<mceier> MeaCulpa: /wc
<MeaCulpa> is that it?
<MeaCulpa> thanks mceier
<MeaCulpa> still left me on the server
<mceier> if you want to disconnect from the server use /disconnect
<deem> MeaCulpa: if you want to completely close irssi it's /quit
<MeaCulpa> thanks
<MeaCulpa> reading the instructions is totally out of the question of course
<MeaCulpa> thanks deem
<MeaCulpa> does anyone have an opinion of sublime 2 vs sublime 3?
<kandinski> MeaCulpa: get 3, and pay for it. Worth every penny.
<dreadkopp> go atom XD
<MeaCulpa> thanks kandiniski
<MeaCulpa> no nukes dreadkopp lol
<MeaCulpa> quite fond of sublime
<aib> I have a network set to "manual" and whenever I add a route via the ip-route command, nm-dispatcher takes over and freaking deletes it. anyone got an idea?
<MeaCulpa> but always curious to try
<dreadkopp> MeaCulpa atom is similar to sublime but free + more plugins ;)
<MeaCulpa> I've been having a few problems getting virtualbos to create enough room for itself to run, I thought the dynamic setting should cover it?
<MeaCulpa> virtualbo*x
<MeaCulpa> any clues for me there?
<MeaCulpa> works easy on my make but the settings seem a little odd on linux
<MeaCulpa> make = mac, but the wine is good
<MeaCulpa> or it was ;)
<MeaCulpa> I was hoping I'd be able to check out loads of different distro's in virtualbox but it's not as easy as I thought
<MeaCulpa> does ubuntu server just have php, apache2 and mysql as add-ons can anyone tell me?
<MeaCulpa> add-ons to vanilla ubuntu I mean
<EsMoi> Hi
<androkit> hi
<MeaCulpa> gidday
<EsMoi> I will be chatting later but just wanted to test AndroIRC for the moment
<EsMoi> Apparently it works.  Thanks, seeya later.
<MeaCulpa> is that a phone app EsMoi?
<EsMoi> Yes
<MeaCulpa> the text entry kills phone and pad apps I found esmoi
<EsMoi> By the way i am new to Ubuntu.  Divorced Microsoft recently.
<MeaCulpa> good move esmoi, my mums hassles with doze drive me nuts, they always s tell her she needs something and she believes them
<EsMoi> I just got sick of going back to my pc to find windows suddenly broke mysteriously with no changes.
<MeaCulpa> esmoi I'm fairly new to ubuntu myself but it's far and away the best linuz distro I've tried
<MeaCulpa> esmoi it's nice to avoid virii too
<EsMoi> I love Android and my pixel 2 XL has so much power if i got a usb/hdmi/charging dock for it it could be a standalone computer in its own right.
<EsMoi> I might do that to replace my laptop.
<MeaCulpa> a bluetooth keyboard is great addition
<EsMoi> I just wish ubuntu had google assistant.
<MeaCulpa> if you have carrots for fingers like me
<MeaCulpa> 'google assistant' does what?
<EsMoi> That is ok.  I got around the lack of it by buying a google home mini to put next to my ubuntu pc
<EsMoi> It is an AI assistant on google home.
<EsMoi> It does anything basically.
<bazhang> EsMoi, MeaCulpa please take the chat to our offtopic channel, thanks
<MeaCulpa> I'm lucky enough to have half a dozen pc's laying around
<MeaCulpa> sorry
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<EsMoi> Think about siri... Google assistant is a better competition
<MeaCulpa> ohh ok
<EsMoi> Anyway i am going to go, talk later.
<MeaCulpa> cya
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, just a small correction about computer viruses... Linux is vulnerable to viruses just like any other computer. It is much more difficult to become infected but not impossible.
<JimBuntu> surely not even close to impossible
<MeaCulpa> oh I am totally aware of that
<MeaCulpa> but less probable because most virii are ransomware in my opinion
<JimBuntu> ransomeware != virus (in general)... malware, yes
<MeaCulpa> and why create ransomeware for lesser used systems
<MeaCulpa> I had a greed dot virus in doze once and bagged the guys selling the cure so hard in facebook they fixed it for free
<JimBuntu> the point to ransomware is to gain MONEY... not to infect a popular OS. If the lesser used systems are where the money is at... that's why.
 * JimBuntu is done with the offtopic talk (for now)
<MeaCulpa> ok ok
<coco> Hi everyone
<coco> I have a question
<erdem> hi, i am trying to install win7 on virtualbox via an ISO file. i can see the blue windows logo on boot but nothing happens, any ideas?
<zuhaitz> Hi, I would like to make an app that lets users to change the writing system of a language to another changing some letters and syllables. What programming language or system should I use? I am journalist/3D animator, not a programmer so It could be helpfull the simplest one. Thanks...
<pragmaticenigma> erdem, sorry but that is something we cannot support here
<coco> Is there any difference bw Remote login and PaaS ??? I mean the services can be same but the way of access might be different, Also is this the right place to ask this question? I'm looking for a bit of detailed  answer
<pragmaticenigma> erdem, you will need to seek out a forum for Windows and Virtualbox to resolve that issue
<MeaCulpa> just read the terms of service :)
<JimBuntu> !ask | coco
<ubottu> coco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MeaCulpa> as barren of 'on topic' as a frog is of feathers :)
<erdem> pragmaticenigma, will do, thank you
<JimBuntu> erdem, We would need more info... such as is the ISO bootable/etc... where did you get it (link?)... licensed? Which Blue screen? (screencap)
<pragmaticenigma> coco, this is a support group for individuals looking for assistance in configuring and troubleshoot their computers. This isn't the right forum for that line of questioning
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu, my assumption is that they got far enough along to where they need to contact a Windows help desk
<coco> pragmaticenigma, ty I coulfn't find a forum for that. I looked  for an IETF IRC channel but couldn't find one. Do you know where can I get help on IRC??
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, yup, that's fine with me. I think we were responding at roughly the same time, I was quite distracted though and not paying close enough attention :-/
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | coco
<ubottu> coco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MeaCulpa> please don't get me wrong I don't wish to be a trouble make I'm here to learn
<pragmaticenigma> all good JimBuntu
<Shedra> Hi there, I just upgraded the package "grub-legacy-ec2" to "17.2-35-gf576b2a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.2" from xenial-updates. It tries to remove "/etc/kernel/kernel/postrm.d", "/etc/kernel/kernel/postinst.d" and "/etc/kernel/kernel" but failes because they are not emtpy, the old files "x-grub-legacy-ec2" reside inside the folders. They are moved "up" to "/etc/kernel". I think the maintainer forgott to use the -f flag while
<Shedra> removing the old folders. Any way to fix this in in the package?
<pragmaticenigma> The only way to fix the package is to file a bug report. As for a fix, I'm not familiar with grub-legacy-ec2 package, I assume it's for an older version of the grub bootloader?
<Shedra> Its for handling grub on ec2 instances (Amazon AWS).
<MeaCulpa> Shedra have  you tried mv /dir dir.bak and see if things still work?
<Shedra> MeaCulpa, Yep, things work finder after removing / moving the "old" files :)
<MeaCulpa> cool shedra :)
<ikonia> Shedra: sounds like it's worth raising a bug against that package
<Shedra> Okay, i'll put it on launchpad :)
<pragmaticenigma> Possibly raise a bug, but ensure that the directory didn't contain other files that were left/moved there for other reasons
<ikonia> it's still going to be a bug though
<ikonia> as you can't have a package depend on removing the directory but be blocked by it's contents
<ikonia> even if those contents come from another package/reason
<pragmaticenigma> yes, you can actually... especially when it comes to the boot configuration... the developer/maintainer cannot make assumptions that the user didn't put something in that folder to aid in booting their machine/instance
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: they can, as thats the point of packaged mangement
<ikonia> in that is should only be fueled by packages, and dependecy tracked
<ikonia> if you manually drop stuff in there - on your head be it
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia, no, sorry but it doesn't work that way for software development. The correct method would be to delete the individual files the package is responsible for, not the entire directory
<pragmaticenigma> you delete the files, check if the directory is empty, if it is empty, then you can assume you can delete it. if not, assume something else is in there you are not resposbile for and leave it alone
<MeaCulpa> pragmaticenigma: I would be inclined to rename the files before I deleted and tested
<Shedra> Thanks a lot for your help, i filed a bug report :)
<coco> When the next LTS version releases, would I be able to upgrade without loosing my curent LTS data and softwares installed right now?
<MeaCulpa> maybe someone can tell us if apt dist-upgrade does that job
<pragmaticenigma> coco: When the update is available, you will be able to update in place without losing your files and preferences.
<pragmaticenigma> dist-upgrade does not to those types of updates, MeaCulpa. there is a different command to upgrade to the next major version of Ubuntu
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: pretty sure it does work that way in software development, as you can see by the ammount of breakages in bug reports for files being removed
<MeaCulpa>  does anyone know how one would upgrade the distribution and keep the data?
<ikonia> do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> MeaCulpa: I think you need to start reading some of the basic documentation
<MeaCulpa> thanks idonia
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> coco: it is recommended that you do backup your personal files before you do any upgrade, just in case things do not go smoothly
<ufx> how would i go about resizing partitions of /dev/md* on CLI?
<ufx> i tryd fdisk previously and it resulted into a unbootable system
<ikonia> use the parted command or fdisk (legacy)
<pragmaticenigma> I am not certain how accurate this article is, but it might help get you started ufx: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/admin/grub-legacy-ec2
<Amedee> What is the recommended way to get some love to a bug in Ubiquity (the Ubuntu installer) that has been reported 4 years ago, is easy to reproduce, has been reproducible in all releases from 14.04 up to 18.04 (probably earlier releases too), and only affects people from a region of 6 million inhabitants?
<ikonia> Amedee: which bug ?
<ikonia> what have you done "to get some love" against it
<Amedee> This one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1295627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295627 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong language (German) after fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Amedee: is it a problem with the ubuntu package, or the debian package it's taken from
<Amedee> ikonia: well, that exactly is my question: what is the recommended way to give it some love? I don't mind doing some work, I just want it to be most productive.
<ikonia> ok - so if you read the bug it shows it the same in debian
<ikonia> so find the debian bug and see if that's being worked on
<Amedee> Thank you! That is helpful.
<Amedee> Where did you read that? I don't know how to read the bug report and find that it's also in Debian.
<ikonia> "also affects debian package"
<ikonia> at the top, or words to that effect
<ikonia> the ubuntu bug is currently unassigned
<ikonia> so that's why no work is being done on it
<ikonia> you need someone to own it and work on it
<azizLIGHT> my mouse has buttons on it and cannot directly assign volume up/down mute buttons, so i need intermediary keystroke. what is used very little on the keyboard in ubuntu that i can sacrifice for this
<azizLIGHT> i will bind that intermediary keystroke to vol up/down mute as i want
<azizLIGHT> f12, f10, f9, f8, f7, f6 ?
<Amedee> Okay now I'm going to look for a Debian irc channel, I'll report back if I learn anything interesting there. Thanks ikonia! I gave you credit in the Launchpad bug.
<BluesKaj> Amedee, join #debian here on freenode
<ikonia> Amedee: asking in IRC channels is not how to resolve it
<BluesKaj> oops...guess i should have scrolled up
<joche> hi
<Amedee> I know that ikonia. I am asking the meta questions. And you have given me exactly the answer I needed at this moment. Maybe you don't understand, but you have given me the best possible help.
<ikonia> Amedee: but you've just said "I"m going to ask in debian now"
<ikonia> thats just askig in IRC
<ikonia> you need to find the debian bug if there is one, look at who's working on it, get the ubuntu one linked to it, get an owner for the ubuntu one, no-one has every been assigned to it (so it seems) yet people seem frustrated no work is beign done on it,
<ikonia> if there is no-one working on it / assigned to it, it won't ever get fixed
<Amedee> Exactly. I am going to ask there where I can find the documentation for the proper procedures.
<ikonia> what are you talking about documentation for the proper procedures
<ikonia> find the bug
<ikonia> that's it
<ikonia> read the state of it / what's happening
<ikonia> verify if the bug exists in debian or not, it maybe ubuntu apckage only (but it doesn't look like it)
<Amedee> I already told you ikonia, you helped me. So please stop it now, it's off your hands. Please refer to the Code of Conduct.
<ikonia> code of conduct ?
<Guest7867> Anyone else having trouble with Ubuntu server rebooting since upgrade to 17.10? I’m guessing a configuration file got changed, but I’m not sure where to look.
<Caramello> /bin/true
<Caramello> /bin/true
<Caramello> /bin/true
<Caramello> wooops :)
<Caramello> /bin/true
<Borw3> Guest7867: Mine reboots itself after I shutdown XD
<Guest7867> It is doing it by itself. Seems like about every day, but it is not consistent. Nothing in syslog or kern.log that seems obvious as to the cause.
<pragmaticenigma> Guest7867, Do you have autoinstall updates enabled on your server?
<T4P4N> *_*
<T4P4N> O_O
<T4P4N> hello
<kostkon> T4P4N, hi
<T4P4N> hello @kostkon
<herman_> hey
<herman_> whats up guys
<T4P4N> anyone here from india?
<Vanguted> Hi anz german people here
<pragmaticenigma> T4P4N, you may find better luck with #ubuntu-in which is dedicated for India
<pragmaticenigma> !in | T4P4N
<ubottu> T4P4N: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<T4P4N> ok,i'll try
<pragmaticenigma> !de | Vanguted
<ubottu> Vanguted: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<pragmaticenigma> T4P4N, Vanguted, even if English is not your first language, many are good at figuring out what you have said and try to help as best we can
<Gargoyle> Hi there. I am looking to remove home encryption that was setup during install, and have found this result (https://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption). It's 5 years old and just wanted to know if this is still the best approach for 17.10 or is there a nice command which will handle it automatically?
<azizLIGHT> my mouse has buttons on it and cannot directly assign volume up/down mute buttons, so i need intermediary keystroke. what is used very little on the keyboard in ubuntu that i can sacrifice for this. i will bind that intermediary keystroke to vol up/down mute as i want. f12, f10, f9, f8, f7, f6 ?
<SOLDIERz> Hello everyone is there a way to define boot parameters when starting from ubuntu server iso?
<Gargoyle> SOLDIERz: Use the grub editor (press "e" on the grub screen) ?
<SOLDIERz> Gargoyle Okay and when I press e when starting from server iso?
<pragmaticenigma> Gargoyle, I would not recommend using that approach for removing home directory encrytion
<CarlFK> azizLIGHT: are you looking for this: xmodmap -e "keycode  14 = r"
<azizLIGHT> CarlFK: i think so. im not sure
<azizLIGHT> basically the mouse will send keypress F12, and i want ubuntu to see F12, but not do F12, but instead press volume up
<Gargoyle> pragmaticenigma: Got any updated links / guides I could follow?
<azizLIGHT> CarlFK: would that work for it
<CarlFK> azizLIGHT: that's how I remapped my 4 key to do r.  hmm, not sure if it will do mouse buttons
<azizLIGHT> CarlFK: well the mouse sends vcustomized key bottoms (programmable mouse)
<pragmaticenigma> Gargoyle, if it was me, I'd live with it... though I'm reading deeper into the thread on that link
<azizLIGHT> except it cannot do special keys like media like i want
<azizLIGHT> so i have to send F12 or something useless
<azizLIGHT> and have ubuntu re-interpret to kiey i want
<azizLIGHT> CarlFK: do you get me
<pepinardo> hello
<pepinardo> I've got this "new" IBM NetVista from 2001
<azizLIGHT> CarlFK: how do you know that your 4 key is keycode 14?
<fadavi> I've a problem in Ubuntu 17.10 (GNOME). The Wifi is already connected successfully and i have internet access. but its showing a *question mark* in system tray! any solution?
<CarlFK> azizLIGHT: yeah - skimming man xmodmap, looks like it will do it  - this will show all the things you can work with: xmodmap -pk -pm
<pragmaticenigma> Gargoyle, the entries stating to use "ecryptfs-setup-private --undo" seem like the best instructions. Do not use the one with the green check mark. As they are way too intrusive. Most of all BACKUP YOUR DATA!!!
<pragmaticenigma> Gargoyle, otherwise I'd setup a new account without home directory encryption and copy my files there
<Gargoyle> Thanks, pragmaticenigma
<CarlFK> azizLIGHT: looks like it was 5 key.  it was something close to R when my R key want out.  this line shows the 4 shift states of that key: 14    	0x0035 (5)	0x0025 (percent)	0x0035 (5)	0x0025 (percent)
<azizLIGHT> ah i see
<azizLIGHT> this will help me a lot thank you CarlFK
<CarlFK> :)
<CarlFK> azizLIGHT: once I figured out the command, I put it in ~/.bashrc
<azizLIGHT> ah good idea
<azizLIGHT> i wonder if its possible to launch programs with this
<azizLIGHT> ah i think that can be done regularly
<azizLIGHT> from settings
<azizLIGHT> hotkeys or something
<azizLIGHT> shortcuts!
<merryganjas> anyone know how im supposed to run a prebuild.bat file in ubuntu...the project in question is https://github.com/GPUOpen-Tools/RGA#user-content-building-on-ubuntu   it says to run a prebuild.bat --build release  and so i go ahead and run ".\prebuild.bat --build release" and get the following errors:
<merryganjas> https://pastebin.com/MggUXJxc    <<<<<thats what i get
<deem> merryganjas: this may be a copy paste error. there is a prebuild.sh file in this project. use that one
<merryganjas> oh ok
<pragmaticenigma> copy pasta is the best! :-(
<merryganjas> i feel so stupid i didnt see the .sh
<merryganjas> and that i forgot about windows batch files
<merryganjas> thats how far away i stay from windows now
<pragmaticenigma> merryganjas, it doesn't help that the instructions on the project page also say to use the .bat file
<merryganjas> damn windows users...i was going to give windows 10 a try when i bought my new laptops because it already came with it, but as soon as i found out they wouldnt even let you turn off cortana, the resource hog, then i decided to run away from windows forever
<flipper887> Is there a recompiled  package of apachee openoffice for ubuntu 17.04?
<auronandace> !eol | flipper887
<ubottu> flipper887: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<merryganjas> flipper887 maybe libreoffice which is a fork of open office
<kostkon> flipper887, 17.04 is not supported anymore nonetheless you can install the snap version which should be fairly up-to-date
<kostkon> flipper887, oh openoffice?
<kostkon> flipper887, why not libreoffice
<merryganjas> It is the most actively developed free and open-source office suite, with approximately 50 times the development activity of Apache OpenOffice, the other major descendant of OpenOffice.org.[17]
<merryganjas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice
<flipper887> I prefer the legacy  software coppy lefted apachee Open Office (formally Sun Star Office)
<auronandace> flipper887: you'll still need to run a supported version of ubuntu to get help here
<pragmaticenigma> auronandace, that is not entirely true. We do not support EOL editions of ubuntu, but we can answer questions about the programs Ubuntu does include in their repositories.
<Gargoyle> pragmaticenigma: Worked like a charm! :-)
<merryganjas> anyone know a tool i can use for benchmarking openGL? i mainly want to see how many graphics pipelines my different gpus have, and possible memory performance and view if theres dedicated memory, but mainly im trying to see how parallel my chipset is
<Gargoyle> ecryptfs be gone! :-)
<digitalfiz> the fonts  for the title bar and menu for libraoffice are all just blocks what could cause this?
<digitalfiz> https://imgur.com/a/G5LNX
<digitalfiz> figured it out
<digitalfiz> aparently it doesnt like when i set the system font to roboto
<pragmaticenigma> Gargoyle, any particular reason for removing home directory encryption?
<chcl2050> 晚上好。
<chcl2050> 我现在用xubuntu使用VPN,无法连接。
<leftyfb> !cn | chcl2050
<ubottu> chcl2050: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Hell-Razor> Hey fellas, I am trying to organize my desktop icons so they are not all in a single line but it seems like they are locked down... Am I missing a setting?
<pragmaticenigma> Hell-Razor, Right click on the desktop in an open space and uncheck "organize by name"
<Borw3> Hell-Razor: Won't matter soon, Gnome has already removed support for desktop folders/files... XD
<Hell-Razor> pragmaticenigma, Wow how did I miss that lol
<pragmaticenigma> sometimes it's the little ting...
<pragmaticenigma> *things
<Borw3> Won't matter XD, no more desktop files/folders in Gnome if  Ubuntu keeps using Nautlius File Manager XD
<pragmaticenigma> It isn't exactly intuative... In windows it's a one time function that you use to organize, Unity desktop it continues to keep running
<Hell-Razor> Borw3, Another reason to move out of gnome =)
<Borw3> Hell-Razor: Yeah LOL :D
<pragmaticenigma> Borw3, that is a ways in the future. By then the project may have abandoned the idea, or compromised. Ubuntu has already mentioned they are looking into alternative default file managers
<Hell-Razor> Why ditch desktop icons?
<Hell-Razor> I dont follow
<Borw3> Hell-Razor: Cause it costs to hire devs to maintain the desktop icons part in Gnome, and Gnome are cheap. :D
<nacc> Hell-Razor: a discussion for upstream gnome
<Hell-Razor> nacc, Sorry I forgot ubuntu doesnt like ubuntu specific talk
<nacc> Hell-Razor: sorry?
<Borw3> XD
<Hell-Razor> nacc, Ok I am not sorry?
<nacc> Hell-Razor: upstream gnome is (will be) removing the feature
<nacc> Hell-Razor: ubuntu is following upstream and as pragmaticenigma just said, they may or may not keep this change
<nacc> Hell-Razor: if you have a problem with it in gnome, ask gnome?
<pragmaticenigma> Hell-Razor, here's the article: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<nacc> Hell-Razor: if you have a problem with it in ubuntu, well ... it's not clear that it's going to change in ubuntu
<Borw3> Ubuntu might create a fork of Nautilus or use Nemo of Cinnamon/Linux Mint eventually XD
<nacc> Hell-Razor: but you specifically asked "why", which is a question for gnome
<Hell-Razor> nacc, Nevermind, I think the question is getting way out of hand.
<pragmaticenigma> There is already a workaround, which is to install Nemo, a nautilus (default file manager for gnome) fork.
<Vic2> Very noobish question ... I am attempting to copy (backup) my home dir to another partition cp -r /home/user/ /destination/directory is giving me an error ... unable to create link ... I do not want create a link, I want to copy the files ... what is the correct commandline command please?
<Sorfrost> TJ-, hey man, can we talk a second?
<Borw3> Vic2: Do cp -r /location/of/files/* /where/to/copy/to/   (NOTE: the *)
<nacc> Vic2: to be clear, it's probably copying some link *inside* of /home/user
<Borw3> Vic2: Also try with sudo. :D
<zanshin> Vic2: Using rsync to copy is probably safer than using `cp`
<Vic2> true true zanshin ... I always confuse the rsynch command, can you provide a sample similar to what Borw3 did for cp?
<TJ-> Sorfrost: sure, about the ACPI tables?
<zanshin> Vic2: rsync -avzh /path/to/directory /where/to/copy  https://www.tecmint.com/rsync-local-remote-file-synchronization-commands/
<Sorfrost> TJ-, ye! pm?
<Vic2> ty zanshin
<thxffo> how do i bring up my second network interface on boot (i am looking at /etc/network/interfaces), just need it to be brought up (no dhcp, or any IP for that matter)
<pavlos> thxffo: set it to auto and define a static ip
<pragmaticenigma> thxffo, I don't think you can bring up a network connection without it being connected to a connection with a DHCP or Static IP set on it
<pragmaticenigma> nm... I appear to have had the auto scroll off and didn't see pavlos response
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, are you really good with ACPI type questions? If so, I'm having trouble with an older laptop, where one of the power save states causes the screen to corrupt instead of blank out and power off. Any ideas? Intel i915, 852GM
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: first thing I'd ask is you've customised acpi_osi= for that particular PC?
<klr> hello, i'm using artful, what is the correct way of diverting dns requests to dnsmasq localhost?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, there haven't been any customizations done... outside of shutting off some services in an attempt to troubleshoot
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: have a read of this and try applying the workaround: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<pragmaticenigma> The issue replicates on two different machines configured the exact same way. I have not had this issue (not seen at least) with other distros like CentOS
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I've attempted something like that a long time ago to no effect
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: it might depend on the exact kernel versions
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the issue isn't everytime, but sometimes does it and sometimes it blanks just fine. Yesterday I attached a secondary monitor to the machine and it worked fine through every power save state.
<thxffo> @pavlos thx
<pavlos> np
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: have you experimented with i915.ko parameters, such as enable_dc= ?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: all available params are viewable using "modinfo -p i915"
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know about any of these parameters... all my searches have sent me in circles disabling various servies (only to find out another service takes over when the disabled one is not active)
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: well, read the description for the 'enable_dc' parameter, it sounds VERY related
<qswz> is gvfs-trash deprecated?
<deem> qswz: "This tool has been deprecated, use 'gio trash' instead."
<qswz> ha
<qswz> indeed
<qswz> thanks
<Gargoyle> pragmaticenigma: Sorry, Phone call! - I'm having some performance issues and will probably be moving to new hard drives or migrating to new system so wanted to remove anything which might trip me up.
<Gargoyle> Also, would prefer to have full disk enc under the fs, not on-top of it.
<fulan> Hello
<marvin3> hi
<marvin3> what is up with these warnings that are being echoed in shell every time I run gimp? https://pastebin.com/0MEv1Rsn
<morten_> har du en kæreste
<fabi0> hi everyone
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, enable_dc is not an option listed
<morten_> har du en pik
<morten_> ringe
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: what kernel version? "uname -r"
<keber> hello
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, 4.4.0-112-generic
<keber> i find out why a4 papir is a4 format
<pragmaticenigma> This is for a 32 bit celeron
<morten_> jeg har en pik
<keber> have hier good tits?
<morten_> hallo
<morten_> ringe på 22770602
<nacc> keber: morten_: english please, and ubuntu support topics only.
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | keber
<ubottu> keber: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nacc> morten_: please don't PM.
<keber> nacc are you english?
<nacc> keber: not relevant?
<morten_> hej
<morten_> hallo har du en pik
<keber> nacc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CbAnIQZ-rA
<nacc> morten_: please do not PM (last warning)
<nacc> keber: do you have an ubuntu support issue? i'm not watching a random youtube video.
<pandaadb> hi - i am seeing quite weird behaviour this week in combination with java and avahi-daemon on my machine. Whenever I run a maven build, avahi spins to 100% and my system becomes super slow
<pandaadb> it went from around 50s build time to 8 full minutes
<pandaadb> I am not sure if that is this daemon - it is just the only candidate looking at top
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I'd recommend upgrading to the HWE kernel version
<TJ-> !hwe | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I don't know why that would resolve an issue on older hardwear
<TJ-> pandaadb: anything changed with maven? avahi-daemon is the multicast DNS service; could maven be repeatedly requesting name resolution that is failing?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I have experienced a grave issue with Caja (Ubuntu Mate). Everytime I am copying/moving files between folders that have a large amount of files, Caja hangs and mostly crashes. I have to resort to command line all the time. I don't mind the CLI but then this basic feature crashing all the time sure is a thumbs down ...
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: Because later kernel generally means more features implemented, more bugs squashed
<pandaadb> TJ- hm i added a few repositories to my maven file. But I would expect that maven would resolve them only once
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: what version of ubuntu?
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu Mate 17.10 (I know it isn't LTS, but then I've seen it with every version)
<pandaadb> is there a way to shut down avahi-daemon? service stop does not seem to be doing the trick
<magiq> Every times I install ubuntu I want to delete it
<magiq> because every time there are a lot of bugs
<nacc> magiq: no one is forcing you to use Ubuntu?
<magiq> for example every time I wake up computer sound not working till I went to settings
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, this is not a kernel problem.. I can run other distros with the same kernel without issues... This computer is from circa 2004, I would hope kernel issues with the hardware would have long been squashed by now
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: you could look through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/caja
<magiq> just start sound settings and close it, and it works
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: it might be a known/reported bug
<Mr_Cyclops> nacc, sure, let me check, tx
<nacc> magiq: did you report these bugs?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I am certain that it is a configuration issue
<magiq> nacc: for what? those bugs a lot of years still in bug tracker
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: The Ubuntu kernel may be built with different config options to other kernels; you could compare the configs for differences
<nacc> magiq: you didn't say you have filed bugs, etc, so I'm not sure how I'd know that
<Mr_Cyclops> nacc, Well I got 4 Caja bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/caja/+bugs?field.tag=artful but none of them are the ones I am experiencing
<Mr_Cyclops> also, I did find such on Google, but not sure if I should discuss Google links here?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I do not know how
<magiq> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1355025 4 years ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1355025 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "After suspend/resume, no sound with pulseaudio" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<magiq> lol
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: Try the HWE kernel; if it works, you no longer need to bother
<magiq> I'm just angry
<Mr_Cyclops> magiq, with Linux  you need patience :)
<Mr_Cyclops> It is totally worth it!
<magiq> also I tried to install amd video driver every possible way and it not working
<magiq> it's not problem since it's problem of amd
<magiq> but I dont want to see blackscreen
<magiq> when something not working
<magiq> because actually ubuntu called desktop OS
<magiq> so why I should reboot with some special params
<magiq> go console
<magiq> and trying to fix this?
<nacc> magiq: that refers to apps that are not pulseaudio compliant/aware. Is that the case for you too?
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: what kind of links? reports of the same issue, you mean?
<magiq> nacc: in truth I dont sure that this is mine bug
<nacc> magiq: right, so it's not necessarily relevant ata ll
<nacc> *at all
<nacc> magiq: that's why i asked if you file a bug
<magiq> maybe this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1001842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001842 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "No Audio from HDMI After Switching Monitor Off / On" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> magiq: you are using HDMI audio?
<nacc> magiq: off an external monitor?
<magiq> yep
<magiq> last time when I trying to install amd driver, by this guide http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82_amd it every time turns my screen at black color
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, failed to install., the server that is hosting those is not available or my version of ubuntu is too new
<magiq> there are 2 or 3 different ways
<nacc> magiq: what do you mean by 'amd driver'? amdgpu-pro?
<magiq> nacc: amdgpu-pro
<magiq> nacc: propritary driver from amd site not amdgpu
<magiq> a lot of different
<magiq> and a lot of clear install of ubuntu
<pandaadb> So i rebooted ubuntu - i get a "system problem error" on each startup, it is always the avahi-daemon too. The restart "solved" the problem temporarily. it appears to run faster, ever so slightly now
<nacc> magiq: do you have the problems without amdgpu-pro?
<magiq> nacc: hmm
<magiq> let's see
<magiq> I suppose games will not work properly
<magiq> and I can just make present to my friends and give them my GPU since it not working
<magiq> I suppose
<magiq> but I dont sure
<magiq> and in those ticket it referce that to fix sound bug i need install new driver
<magiq> so yes, probably I have problems without gpu driver
<magiq> who want to buy hd 7950 ?
<magiq> any?
<nacc> magiq: those bugs only say the issue happens with flgrx, afaict? also, do you see the same effect of it going to 'not available'?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: if the system currently has kernel 4.4.x that suggests it is 16.04 LTS; the latest HWE packages for that are 4.13.x . If the system has a problem getting packages that suggests there are other problems
<nacc> magiq: it's better to file your own bug and get it duped, than to assume your bug is the same as some bug from 2012
<jollygood2> hi. what is considered a better practice if I want to write a script that shadows some program (to call same program in a different way). rename /usr/bin/prog to /usr/bin/prog-orig, and then call that from my script that I also place in /usr/bin/, or to move ~/bin/ before /usr/bin in PATH variable?
<nacc> jollygood2: jollygood2 ~/bin is already (in Ubuntu) before /usr/bin in PATH, if it's enabled at all
<nacc> jollygood2: there's also /usr/local/bin if you want it system-wide
<nacc> jollygood2: i would not suggest renaming binaries in /usr/bin
<keber> hi
<keber> wie gehts?
<pavlos> !de | keber
<ubottu> keber: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the system is not having any trouble... it is running 16.04.4.. and other than to attempt to install HWE it has never had an issue installing packages
<jollygood2> nacc strange, I am using ubuntu and /usr/bin has priority over ~/bin
<magiq> nacc: can you give me a little advice? what should I do if after gpu driver there will be blackscreen?
<nacc> jollygood2: in my case it's set in my ~/.profile; i'm not sure if i modified it
<jollygood2> if I echo $PATH then ~/bin is before /usr/bin/, but if I do whereis prog, /usr/bin/prog comes before ~/bin/prog. weird!
<nacc> jollygood2: is ~/bin/prog executable?
<jollygood2> yes
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the errors in APT were it cannot connect to a particular IP address
<Mr_Cyclops> nacc, no no, what I meant was that the URL you provided, does not list the issue I am facing
<pragmaticenigma> giving it a moment seems to have resolved that issue
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: so that is an apt error contacting the archive servers
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: we've had a few sporadic reports of temporary 503 Bad Gateway as well recently
<nacc> jollygood2: i don't use whereis, maybe check `whereis -l` ?
<nacc> jollygood2: or use `which`
<nacc> jollygood2: whereis seems to use a different ordering than which, i trust which
<jollygood2> which returns ~/bin/prog, but that is not what shell runs
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I received 404 errors from the server
<pavlos> jollygood2: try whereis -l (el, it will list the paths searched
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, have it working now
<pragmaticenigma> at least working on installing
<nacc> jollygood2: which is what the shell runs ...
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: progress at last :)
<jollygood2> nacc /usr/bin is at top. ~/bin dozen lines after it
<nacc> jollygood2: in whereis output? i agree, seems buggy
<jollygood2> yes in whereis -l output
<nacc> jollygood2: right, let's ignore whereis, it seems wrong
<TJ-> jollygood2: could it be the bash hash-table? do "hash" to see if the program you're executing is in it, "hash -r" to clear the table
<jollygood2> solved :). restarting the shell did it
<TJ-> jollygood2: was likely the has table then
<jollygood2> TJ yes
<pandaadb> so, i looked into my kernel logs, and i have a lot of these: https://pastebin.com/J1SNMAT4
<pandaadb> i wonder if they are somehow related to the extreme slowness i am seeing
<pandaadb> so it seems that running  java process slows down the machine a lot. It then recovers a few minutes after the process is done. I know that's almost nothing to go on .. if there are other tests I can run, I am happy to do so
<pavlos> pandaadb: do you have an nvidia card? maybe re-seat it
<pandaadb> i have an nvidia card yep
<pandaadb> what is re-seating?
<kostkon> pandaadb, what kind of java process
<kostkon> pandaadb, remove card, put it back
<pandaadb> and i keep getting "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error" with avahi-daemon as the executabe
<pandaadb> kostkon, the card is in the laptop, not sure if I can get to it that easily. In terms of java process: maven builds, eclipse (i applied the GTK fix), docker containers running java
<kostkon> pandaadb, that's a lot of java yep
<pandaadb> could a loose graphics card cause that? i did recently return from travel where i had the laptop with me
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: That's pretty much to be expected with java.
<pandaadb> i've had this machine for about 6 months and I never had any issues with java at all
<pandaadb> i have 16gb of ram in there with an i7 cpu, i should be able to build a project in under 10 minutes :)
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: On a laptop it's more likely to be a drive or RAM error.
<pandaadb> i have these reoccuring errors in my kernel log that sound like a drive issue? https://pastebin.com/7FSf1N0a
<pandaadb> they seem to flood in in periods of around 4-5 minutes
<jollygood2> how do I pass all the arguments given to my bash script to the program it is running?
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: It's hard to say, that's the main PCI port that's reporting the error, so it could be anything on that bus.
<nacc> jollygood2: $@
<nacc> jollygood2: there is also a bash channel on FreeNode :)
<jollygood2> thanks
<pandaadb> jhutchins_wk, i have a usb-c connector on the laptop that drives one of my screens + ethernet. I can try and remove that to see if that helps the situation, maybe that one is broken? It just seems unlikely for it to affect cpu (I think)
<jollygood2> hm, $0 is my scripts path
<jollygood2> I'll take it to #bash
<pandaadb> is there a different place I can look for what causes the PCI errors
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: That's the USB bus, not the PCI bus.
<nacc> jollygood2: i didn't say $0 ?
<pandaadb> that makes sense :)
<jollygood2> you're righ! font made it look like that
<nacc> jollygood2: np :)
<nacc> jollygood2: `man bash` may help too
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: Re-seating RAM modules and the hard drive isn't difficult and could possibly help.  You could try diagnostics like memtest.
<pandaadb> jhutchins_wk, thank you - i will give that a try tomorrow I think. The way the laptop runs at the moment is a bit frustrating, so happy yo try any option :)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-,is there anyway to trigger the powersave events manually though?
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: You might want to get some monitoring set up like lm_sensors, see if you're having thermal issues.
<pandaadb> that's another thing though (just noticed). Running java processes is super slow, they claim to go towards 400% cpu, but they don't cause the fan to spin out of control
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: We use a lot of java processes, typically with tomcat, and I'm used to seeing them spike 50%-100% of a CPU core for a few minutes when they start up.
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: java does not multithread, so it doesn't distribute the load.
<pandaadb> that would be fine, but mine "claim" to run at max capacity, but take 10 times longer than they did last week
<pandaadb> I am somwhat thinking that top is feeding me a lie there
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: Ah, now THAT is significant.
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: You know how to get top to show you per-core usage?
<pandaadb> oh? Top lying to me, or the cpu appearing to not do the work
<pandaadb> no actually
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: The fact that it has changed since last week.
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: Just press 1
<pandaadb> ooh nice - thank you :) i shall rerun my build
<jhutchins_wk> pandaadb: Also look for anything else that has changed.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I suspect its based on when the CPU is put into a lower power state, which is generally when the kernel thinks it is possible
<pandaadb> yeah, the cpus seem bored to be honest, but the build is slow (a bit faster now than 10 minutes ago). It seems that is just gets worse the longer it runs
<pragmaticenigma> Yeah, I'm curious to know if there is a way to invoke it directly though... since this is in CLI mode right now I have no idea when it will decide change the power state
<pragmaticenigma> Yeah TJ- , I'm curious to know if there is a way to invoke it directly though... since this is in CLI mode right now I have no idea when it will decide change the power state
<user__> Hi! It's possible to use wayland in Gnome Flashback in Ubuntu 16.04? It works in Gnome desktop
<pragmaticenigma> are you asking a question or making a statement user__ it's hard to tell
<user__> pragmaticenigma it's a question :)
<user__> I need to make Gnome Flashback to use Wayland instead of X.Org
<pragmaticenigma> wayland is a screen compositor while gnome is a window manager... wayland is also still in early development and not all window managers and applications support it
<Li> ubuntu 16.04 ... many times after formating usb memory via nautilus it becomes write protected? I have to go terminal to be able to copy files on it, which works! that means nautilus bug
<ducasse> user__: no, wayland only works with gnome-shell afaik
<user__> yes, with Gnome is working in my system
<user__> I hope it works in 18.04
<user__> thank you!
<pragmaticenigma> wayland is not currently being included by default in ubuntu 18.04
<user__> pragmaticenigma but its installed right?
<user__> pragmaticenigma you can choose it in login screen
<pragmaticenigma> we have no control over what is and isn't included user__ ... we are a community of users that support one another. we do not have any affiliation with canonical the creators of ubuntu
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: uh, that's a bit stronger than you need to say :)
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: also, some of us are ubuntu developers :)
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: and the community definitely has some input into what is installed or not
<user__> thanks :)
<Mr_Cyclops> rsync : What is the difference between "Setting up an rsync server" and running rsync manually?
<Mr_Cyclops> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<pragmaticenigma> <Mr_Cyclops>, rsync server is designed to be used over a network connection
<Mr_Cyclops> pragmaticenigma, I can do the same using the rsync command e.g. rsync <options> /local_dir remote_user@remote_server:/data
<pragmaticenigma> <Mr_Cyclops>, where it helps to speed up the indexing of the file set to by rsync'd by another computer over the network. Otherwise with a regular rsync command, each file has to be transferred, compared locally by the remote machine
<jhutchins_wk> Mr_Cyclops: If you're using it to distribute files to multiple users, the server provides a more efficient interface.  If you're just occasionally copying files among servers it's really not worth it.
<jhutchins_wk> Mr_Cyclops: Except, of course, to learn how it works.
<Mr_Cyclops> jhutchins_wk, well yeah, I only use it for time to time backups, single  user ......
<Mr_Cyclops> I am asking this question because, I was wonder if I could use an automatic rsync program ..... that checks and syncs in files between two systems on regular intervals, or on the spot changes
<Mr_Cyclops> like Syncthing ... but then SyncThing .. not that great in my experience a couple of  years
<Mr_Cyclops> couple of years ago*
<Mr_Cyclops> jhutchins_wk, pragmaticenigma  : I wanted something like Dropbox  you know. The moment a file changes, it should sync to a pre-configured location/target.... Any suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> Mr Cyclops, that is one of the uses that setting up an rsync server would benefit
<Mr_Cyclops> pragmaticenigma, I see
<pragmaticenigma> it doesn't have auto file detecton though
<Mr_Cyclops> pragmaticenigma, Exxxactly! Any other apps in Ubuntu that can do auto-detect in the background and use rsync for syncs?
<pragmaticenigma> rsync is also one way... so if a file is changed on one system it will move to the other system, but unless the other system also rsync in reverse, the changed file doesn't make it
<pragmaticenigma> If you're looking for something like DropBox but a personal edition, you could look into NextCloud
<MoPac> Question: I'm using Unity7 on 17.10. My DM keeps crashing sporadically, making me lose a little work each time. Right now, I'm using irssi from an alternate TTY after seeing errors on the Unity7/lightdm lock scren and getting booted out to the gdm3 login screen. ps, top, and lsof show my session and GUI apps still running. Is there a way to reconnect or control the session...or dump the right unsaved files?
<jhutchins_wk> Mr_Cyclops: The challenge there is detecting file changes. There are tools to do that, but they're a bit obscure.
<Mr_Cyclops> pragmaticenigma, NextCloud ... oh the successor of OwnCloud?
<Mr_Cyclops> jhutchins_wk, true that ....
<pragmaticenigma> Fork of OwnCloud Mr Cyclops
<jhutchins_wk> Mr_Cyclops: The best you can usually get is to run a cron job that checks periodically.  A good way to check is to just run rsync.
<pragmaticenigma> the problem with rsync is it is one direction. so if a file is changed on one machine, it may get overwritten by the rsync job running
<pragmaticenigma> rsync is really not meant for file sync, it's really meant as a tool for moving large directory of files or running back up jobs
<Mr_Cyclops> jhutchins_wk, yep .... I was thinking the same actually :) pragmaticenigma I agree .. looks like I need to dig in more, and do some custom stuff to achieve what I need after all
<Mr_Cyclops> anywho, thanks a lot for your time jhutchins_wk and pragmaticenigma :) Appreciate it ... Adios
<Saaq> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble starting the transmission daemon after updating it to the latest version (2.93) and I'm just wondering if anyone has some time to help me with it?
<ikonia> what do the logs say Saaq
<ikonia> where did you get "the lastest version" from
<Saaq> Process: 15226 ExecStart=/usr/bin/transmission-daemon -f --log-error (code=exited, status=217/USER                                  )
<Saaq>  Main PID: 15226 (code=exited, status=217/USER)
<ikonia> Saaq: what log is that
<Saaq> I just did a simple apt-get update and the files came from launchpad (I think)
<ikonia> from launchpad ?
<ikonia> was it a PPA ? or the official ubuntu repo
<ioria> !info transmission-daemon
<ubottu> transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.92-2ubuntu3.1 (artful), package size 241 kB, installed size 645 kB
<Saaq> http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt it says. Sorry for being quite a noob at this...
<ikonia> so a PPA then
<ikonia> so the person who made that PPA should be the one to support you
<ikonia> thats not an official ubuntu build
<Saaq> Yeah, that's the problem then I'm guessing^^ Sorry
<ikonia> why did you not use the version that came with ubuntu ?
<Saaq> You have any idea of how I can install the official version?
<ikonia> remove the PPA package, disable the PPA, use the one in the ubuntu repo
<Saaq> I'm on a specified system config that uses a lot of different PPA's for different things.
<ikonia> yet you say you're a noob at this ?
<ikonia> that seems totally contrdiction
<Saaq> Very much so, been following guides for the most part^^
<ikonia> yet you're using a lot of PPA's for different thins
<ikonia> things
<ikonia> why did you not use the ubuntu version of transmission ?
<Saaq> Since they were in the guides^^
<ikonia> I'm afraid I can't/won't support your system (others may) if you're installing lots of 3rd party repos blindly
<Saaq> I don't even know dude. Gonna revert it and try again, thanks for the help
<kostkon> Saaq, try replacing them with snaps
<ikonia> I don't think snaps are a good idea in this situation
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with the stable packages in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> I'd strongly suggest just sticking to those repos unless there is a real need not to
<Saaq> I'll go with the stable version from the official repo. Think that may fix the problem. Thanks. Will report back when done
<ikonia> it may not depending what the other PPA's have changed
<Saaq> purging the whole transmission install though. Will try. Hope it works
<ikonia> Saaq: as I say that may not be enough
<ikonia> other PPA's may change other core components
<Saaq> I have my hopes up anyways^^ Might work
<Saaq> Okay, tried googling but to no success... I can see "http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu" as a entry from apt-get update and yet I cannot find it in my sources.list or .list.d. Do you know how to "deactivate" it?
<pragmaticenigma> Do you have a Gui on your install or is this a command line only (server) installation?
<Saaq> Server, command line only
<pragmaticenigma> I think you best option might be to nuke and start over from scratch... it's going to be really hard for us to help you at this point. We don't know what guides you followed and if those guides made use of best practices for adding PPA's to your setup
<Saaq> True. But I don't think I'll be able to set this up again. I simply don't have the time for it. You think there is a way for me to download the official latest release of transmission and install it?
<pragmaticenigma> Saaq, the PPA isn't going to be listed by the URL in the sources.list.d folder, it's going to have the name of the PPA
<pragmaticenigma> no, the only officially supported method is using the built in package manager
<pragmaticenigma> Saaq, the PPA is in your sources.list.d folder, it's probably title transmissionbt or something similar
<Saaq> pragmaticenigm, oh, I'm stupid and didn't know that list.d was actually a folder. Sorry for wasting your time
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the HWE kernel has partially solved my problem in so much as now the system doesn't power save the monitor at all anymore
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: that might be influenced by the i915 module's enable_rc6= and enable_dc= params
<Saaq> Got it working guys :) It was just a bad version of transmission^^ Can't connect to the daemon yet tho since my settings file keeps restoring to default whenever I restart transmission. But it is up and running. Thank you guys for the help
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Saaq
<ubottu> Saaq: Glad you made it! :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Saaq, let it generate the file and then edit that file... something in your current file isn't compatible with the version of transmission you are using
<Saaq> pragmaticenigma, That's actually what I'm doing. Just using nano, edit it, save, open once more to check that it's saved and then I restart the server and the settings are back to default.
<pragmaticenigma> Saaq, I'm suggesting starting from scratch with the settings file... let transmission generate the default file, modify that file with the settings you want
<SomeT> can someone help me with this please, in ubuntu, when I try to connect over ssh / telnet in PutTTY in windows, I get the following error: https://pasteboard.co/HaGqqJH.png how do I fix it? I don't want to login with a key anyway just a password.
<jhoggood> exit
<tomreyn> SomeT: are you aware of the security risks impolied when using password authentication?
<archetech-U> SomeT,  you can turn off keys and use password in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tomreyn> SomeT: are you aware of the security implications when using password authentication?
<archetech-U> I never use keys on my lan
<tomreyn> archetech-U: who says its a LAN?
<teward> SomeT: Unless this is internal to your network and not web facing, you shouldn't go with just password authentication
<Saaq> pragmaticenigma, All I had to do was stop the server before editing the file^^ I feel stupid yet again
<Saaq> stop transmission*
<SomeT> yes
<SomeT> I am aware
<tomreyn> SomeT: i suspect, based on your reply, that you are responding to my question? you could indicate that you do by prepending your reply by my nickanme
<tomreyn> i mean prefixing
<deadrom> does anybody have proper instructions for building VeraCrypt from src? this wxWidgets shit drives me up the walls
<SomeT> @tomreyn ok
<nacc> deadrom: any rason you can't use unit193's ppa?
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption
<nacc> deadrom: linked from https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Contributed%20Resources.html
<nacc> deadrom: also, please watch your language in the channel, family friendly
<deadrom> nacc, crypto from ppa is like a cheerleader pyramid from fat girls. it doesn't make sense.
<nacc> deadrom: ... ok
<nacc> deadrom: did you follow the instructions at https://github.com/veracrypt/VeraCrypt ?
<deadrom> yes
<nacc> deadrom: you might want to ask the project you're using, as this doesn't seem to be anything to do with ubuntu (as far as building 3rd party software goes)
<deadrom> great, I get to pass the buck myself while on the runaround
<tomreyn> SomeT: sorry i was on the phone, did you have more quesitons there?
<nacc> deadrom: sorry? this is the official ubuntu support channel
<nacc> deadrom: not sure why it would be ontopic to ask how to build some third party software not packaged in ubuntu
<deadrom> yeah forget I asked
<archetech-U> got  the cool  gnome 3.28 beta with DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)"
<pragmaticenigma> deadrom, I download and use the installer direct from VeraCrypt... no need to compile from source
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | archetech-U
<ubottu> archetech-U: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<archetech-U> ah  ty
<deadrom> pragmaticenigma, crypto binaries are worthless. you do not know if it was built from the original src.
<Draconiator> Is there a way to completely reinstall Xubuntu without using a USB drive from the OS itself?
<MeaCulpa> you can create an ISO file from the whole partition
<MeaCulpa> I think you're stuck with the lot of it
<nacc> Draconiator: if i understood you correctly, no
<Draconiator> okay so USB drive it is.
<TJ-> Draconiator: is there some reason it needs reinstalling? Maybe there is an alternative solution to your issue?
<MeaCulpa> at least you will learn from the mistakes you may have made the first time :)
<Draconiator> When I boot up it says....well hang on it's lightning fast anyway
<MeaCulpa> draconiator if you do a dmesg> somefile.txt
<MeaCulpa> you will be able to read it
<xsixsi> Hello everyone, Could someone help me to install kmix I am following this guide --> https://ourcodeworld.com/articles/read/406/how-to-enable-the-sound-on-kali-linux
<xsixsi> I get following error: --> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xsixsi>  kmod:i386 : Breaks: alsa-base (<= 1.0.25+3) but 1.0.25+3~deb7u1 is to be installed
<xsixsi> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<MeaCulpa> draconiator my mistake dmesg > somefile.txt
<nacc> xsixsi: that version does not look like an ubuntu version
<nacc> xsixsi: lsb_release -sd, please ?
<Draconiator> ummm...seems to have solved itself.....My main Windows box does this tsrong and then it totally embarasses me.omething's woo, think
<nacc> xsixsi: loks to be kali, which is not supported here
<xsixsi> ok
<nacc> !kali > xsixsi
<ubottu> xsixsi, please see my private message
<MoPac> Is there any way to unlock and re-enter a running graphical session under lightdm when the lightdm lockscreen is showing "authentication failure" and "switch to greeter" in the password box? I don't really know how to use dm-tool or if it can work for that
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, the HWE kernel has partially solved my problem in so much as now the system doesn't power save the monitor at all anymore... anythougts?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: as I said earlier when you 1st said that:  that might be influenced by the i915 module's enable_rc6= and enable_dc= params
<pragmaticenigma> Okay, that doesn't help though... I don't know what any of those things are and I am timid on the idea of changing a bunch of settings with out knowing their impact
<TJ-> MoPac: you might be able to kill the screen lock process; see if you can identify it with "ps -efly | grep lock" - I've seen a lot of problems like that with light-locker
<pragmaticenigma> or at least a way to determine what the current values are set to so I can restore them
<Draconiator> and Hexchat still likes to scramble what I type lol
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, so I go back to my original inquery, how do I trigger these events... and how can I obtain the current configuation to compare against other distributions
<alext> 1
<alext> 2
<memphisto> 3
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: triggering, I'm not sure. Usually there's some process that uses DPMS to control monitor-off but I don't think that deals with reduced C-states; that's the preserve of the kernel generally, which is why I'm pointing you to the i915 driver's params that control such things
<JimBuntu> MoPac, does `sudo loginctl unlock-sessions` work to unlock the display for you?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: current config is /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<MoPac> I'll try, one sec
<MoPac> JimBuntu : awesome, like a charm!
<JimBuntu> MoPac, yay! Don't use it for evil by setting any crons up on co-worker computers ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> I get that TJ- ... the issue is that I now have a kernel set that isn't the default, and my goal original was to figure out what is the difference between Ubuntu setup and CentOS so I could figure out why one is better at determinign the power state of the monitor
<pragmaticenigma> I'm rather displeased now that I have lost the power saving abilities of my machine and do not know how to restore them back
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, are you avaialble to help restore/undo what has been done?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: The HWE kernel is a supported kernel for 16.04, it's the same one used in 17.10. As with any package, if you want to remove it use "sudo apt remove <package-name>"
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, that isn't true... clearly this is not the same kernel as i cannot believe they disabled the power management in the new kernel
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: you also can just boot back to the other kernel
<pragmaticenigma> I have gone through 5 LTS releases with this laptop and all of them have encountered this issue. That is why I am skeptical that the issues has ever been addressed.
<pragmaticenigma> Since I cannot figure out what triggers the issue or recreate it, I can't file a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> that's what I wanted... was the ability to recreate the issue on demand so that I could file a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> so what I need is the ability to trigger the various power states, so I can find the one that triggeres that issue. You told me rc6 sounds like the problem, however you provided no link to back up that claim
<pragmaticenigma> so now I'm stuck with a machine that I do not know if I can restore back to it's problem state
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I've given you pointers and options; it's up to you to do your specific research. And I don't appreciate being told I'ma  liar - Ubuntu 16.04.4 ships with the 4.13 kernel from 17.10, and is supported.
<pragmaticenigma> so I will ask again, what can we do to get this back to the state it was before this all started and can we come up with a way to trigger a power state on the graphcs driver so I can file a bug report to note that the hardware in my configuration doesn't support that power state
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I have been trying to research this for years with no luck... you were the first to give a glimmer of hope that there was a possible solution
<pragmaticenigma> I have not found anyone report a similar issue... save for one and it's a google search result that point to a defunct page
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: did you try rebooting to the older kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> the system is f'd up... it won't power save at all anymore
<gargeh> I've got a strange one. Since the update on the 5th to the latest version of grub (17.10), my grub menu seems to crash at boot and it falls back to a low res version.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: what changed? just the hwe stack?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: and you're not really answering my question, have you tried rebooting to the old kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> I would attempt the old kernel if I could get grub to show up again
<gargeh> It is being updated properly from "update-grub", because I changed the background image and I recognise the new one for the fraction of a second that it shows.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: so grub isn't showing up anymore?
<pragmaticenigma> it never has... someone thought it was a good idea to hide the boot menu and in my frustration i can't remember where the config file is to re-enable it
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, /etc/default/grub
<pragmaticenigma> don't know which one re-enables the boot menu
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, comment  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<pragmaticenigma> according to doucmentation... that doesn't do anything anymore
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, and sudo update-grub
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, just do it
<pragmaticenigma> done... would love to know who thought it was a good idea to hide the grub boot screen without a way to trigger it on boot
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  left shift (or ESC)
<pragmaticenigma> doesn't work
<ioria> i know :þ
<pragmaticenigma> should file a bug for that one too... if server install... always show grub boot menu
<ioria> pragmaticenigma,  are you on server ?
<pragmaticenigma> yes, this is a laptop that I setup to run pi-hole from... but the issue I'm tyring to trobule shoot has been in both server, cli, and gui modes
<ioria> ok
<gargeh> Is there any kind of Grub error log?
<ioria> gargeh, what you mean ?
<gargeh> ioria: My grub has started crashing on boot.
<ikonia> define crashing
<ioria> gargeh,  17.10 with the latest grub upgrade  ?
<gargeh> ioria: Yes. I get a flash of my hi-res + background image then a low res version.
<ikonia> that's not really a "crash" is it
<ikonia> that's just not displaying at optimal resolution the splash screen
<gargeh> I thought it was going to a non uefi version on the first HD mbr or something. but it still does a UEFI boot.
<ikonia> it can't just swap between EFI/Legacy
<gargeh> ikonia: Nope. It's got no image ether.
<ikonia> you're not making sense
<ikonia> so because the image didn't display you thought it had swapped from EFI to legacy
<ikonia> does the machine still boot ?
<ioria> gargeh,  sy,  grub-pc  or efi gurb installed ?
<gargeh> efi grub installed.
<ioria> gargeh,  the sys boots correctly , right ?
<gargeh> yup.
<ioria> gargeh,  i'am aware of a bug about 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.2 ...
<gargeh> I see a flash of my custom grub, then it goes low-res and white on grey.
<gargeh> Ahh.
<ioria> gargeh,  can you restore any changes you did ?
<ioria> *reverse
<gargeh> I didn't change anything the first time it happened.
<gargeh> The only thing I had set was "GRUB_GFXMODE=2560x1440"
<ikonia> "custom grub"
<ikonia> but I didn't change anything
<ioria> gargeh,  tell us more about it
<gargeh> ikonia: I didn't change anything between it working and then it crashing.
<ikonia> no, but it's "custom grub"
<ikonia> suggests you have made a custom setup
<gargeh> Just installed the OS updates.
<ikonia> then why did you say "custom grub"
<ikonia> 20:27 < gargeh> I see a flash of my custom grub, then it goes low-res and white on grey.
<ikonia> that's not "just installing updates"
<ikonia> that's you've changed things
<gargeh> II made the changes months ago.
<ikonia> right....but what
<gargeh> GRUB_GFXMODE=2560x1440
<ikonia> custom changes impact standard packages and updates
<gargeh> That's all. In /etc/default/grub.
<ioria> gargeh, comment it again
<ioria> gargeh, and sudo update-grub, clearly
<gargeh> ioria: Will try. Do you have any more info on the bug.
<ioria> gargeh, yep ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1752716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752767 in grub2-signed (Ubuntu Artful) "duplicate for #1752716 grub2 regression, simultaneous console and video graphical glitches with new patch" [Undecided,In progress]
<pragmaticenigma> what is supposed to be the default kernel of Ubuntu 16.04.4??
<pragmaticenigma> Assuming the HWE wasn't installed
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: fresh install or upgrade and from what?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: 4.4 something or so
<gargeh> Rebooting...
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: currently at 4.4.0-116 it loks like
<pragmaticenigma> okay, so the 4.13 was the one from HWE
<gargeh> Oh look. there goes my alter ego! ;-)
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | pragmaticenigma
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: yes, afaict, that was quite clear from what TJ- had you do?
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.116.122 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ioria> gargeh, there 's no fix, afaik
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<gargeh> OK. That was weird.
<pragmaticenigma> which completely consfuses me why it doesn't have power management enabled or working... or is it all my other attempts all the sudden took effect
<ioria> tell us
<gargeh> I took out the GFXMODE and the background image, and updated + rebooted.
<gargeh> And I saw grub with the background image.
<gargeh> Let me take a closer look (I watched it reboot through the doorway from the couch in the other room!) :-)
<ioria> gargeh, to be honest, iwould expect a gargled screen
<pragmaticenigma> at any rate... the old kernel restored the ability of the machine to turn off the monitor
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, and the old kernel is ?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: 16.04.4 == v4.13 kernel on -desktop ISO images, v4.4 kernel on -server ISO images
<pragmaticenigma> the next question is how can I trigger poewr save states so I can figure out which one causes my corrupt screen issue... by corrupt the screen will blink off and back on right away but comes up with vertical streaks that fade to a certain point but never fully disappear... like a window being defrosted and not quite fully clears
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, uname -r
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: there are some power saving options and commentary which may be related at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<gargeh> ioria: OK. config = https://gist.github.com/gargoyle/6e616776d0e0d83c927626b11de802d1. What I get is a low res version of the menu with the background image.
<gargeh> Even though I removed both those entries from the config.
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, those all appear for newer GPUs... again this is from circa 2004... it's not going to support rc6
<gargeh> ioria: I videoed it... just uploading
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, none of those discriptions apply... almost all of them refer to sandy bridge class processors
<ioria> gargeh, you did some additional changes to that file, right ?  dual-boot with win
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: right, but with such an old GPU it's not unusual that regressions are introduced as Intel no longer supports the older devices so doesn't do tests on the older hardware, and those options might be assumed by default. Possibly forcing them to be disabled may help
<gargeh> ioria: grub detects that itself
<Melatonina> Hello.
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> the rc6 option doesn't even exist for kernel 4.4 though
<gargeh> please, god. can I haz some bandwidth!? :-(
<howudodat> question on adding AD domain groups to sudoers.  if I do %MYDOMAIN\\peter ALL=(ALL) ALL then peter can sudo, if I do %MYDOMAIN\\domain^users ALL=(ALL) ALL, I get MYDOMAIN\peter is not in sudoers file
<Melatonina> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer which has a nvidia GeForce GTX 750 graphics card. The log in screen it displayed correctly but after the log in the screen gets messed up, garbage is displayed (often apparently from my previous Windows 10 boot) and then nothing. Following the tips that I found on the web I attempted to install nvidia-331, 340, 337, 334 but nothing worked. Now I de-installed all of those packages and when I log-in I get a error
<Melatonina> dialog and them the desktop quits (without even showing up) and I'm back to the log-in screen. Can you help me?
<Ool> Melatonina: you can use crtl+alt+F1 , login, and use ubuntu-drivers
<Melatonina> Ool: thank. I'll try that. Will that prevent me from using cuda?
<Ool> it's a tool to list and install drivers automaticaly
<Ool> Melatonina: no
<Melatonina> Ok. Thank you very much! I'll try ubuntu-drivers right now.
<Ool> for cuda you need the nvidia driver
<Ool> 375, 384 or something like that
<Bashing-om> Melatonina: See: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/130646/en-us . You want to install the 390 version driver . When ready we clean up and install . Can you activate a console interface - at the login screen key comboctl+alt+f1 .
<Ben64> don't install it from nvidia.com :|
<Bashing-om> meLon_: ^^ +10 !
<pragmaticenigma> I'm going in circles
<gargeh> ioria: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bag7nudjqcriizk/IMG_2056.MOV?dl=0
<Ben64> gargeh: and the problem is....?
<gargeh> Ben64: Since the last update, it doesn't like me using GRUB_GFXMODE=2560x1440 anymore and theres text display issues. You can see flickering for the countdown and as I move the menu.
<Ben64> is it really that big of a deal? how long do you spend in grub each day
<gargeh> That's not the point, Ben64.
<gargeh> It's broke.
<Ben64> hardly
<gargeh> Trying to find out why. Submit a bug report or update an existing one and see if there is any way I could help fix it.
<Ben64> well it looks customized so the first thing to do would be to undo what you did
<pragmaticenigma> gargeh, Grub isn't meant to be a high powered interface... it's designed to fast and efficient... the artifacts are because at that stage only simple VESA drivers are enabled and those aren't really meant for high resolution... choosing something workable like 1024x768 would result in no artifacts
<gargeh> Ben64: To fob it off as "hardly worth it" is why there is so much crappy Linux desktop software and why it will never be "the year of linux on the desktop!"
<Ben64> grub isn't a desktop application and is hardly ever seen
<gargeh> pragmaticenigma: There were no artefacts in the previous version. :/
<gargeh> Ben64: That's still not the point!
<Ben64> it is my point
<pragmaticenigma> none that you noticed anyways... i don't change the settings of grub unless I have to. and most of my machines do not display it by default
<gargeh> if the goal is to not support these features, then they should be removed from the codebase.
<Ben64> yeah it could have been happening the whole time
<nacc> gargeh: "the year of linux on the desktop" is not an ubuntu goal, afaik, and this is the support channel anyways
<nacc> gargeh: you can file a bug, or search the bug reports
<gargeh> nacc: It's a Linux goal. Ubuntu gets it whether it wants to or not!
<pragmaticenigma> or just turn off grub at let your machine boot even faster by not waiting 10 seconds
<nacc> gargeh: not sure that is true, in any case
<nacc> gargeh: this is the ubuntu support channel, please stay ontopic with respect to that
<gargeh> nacc: I'm trying to.
<pragmaticenigma> linux has no such goal.. "the year of the linux desktop" is a journalist mantra, and an ongoing jab at the linux community
<nacc> also, we should all stop talking about "linux <verb>". the community is not monolithic and is not a person
<nacc> in any case, let's move on :)
<nacc> gargeh: ok, what's stopping you?
<nacc> gargeh: you don't need to solve the problem to file the bug
<pragmaticenigma> but to file the bug, you will have to give a detailed explination on how to recreate it
<gargeh> exactly
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: which i think they have?
<nacc> set a high resolution to grub, you get artifacts
<gargeh> I'm gathering as much info as I can.
<pragmaticenigma> the configuration file will need to be included, ideally the graphics card in use could help, Video ram size, the backgorund image beng used
<pragmaticenigma> okay back on track for my issue... nacc... do you know of any where that I can manually trigger a power management state for the graphics chipset to set the monitor to a sleep mode
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: nope, sorry
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: you might contact the driver maintainer
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: taht would be an in-kernel thing
<pragmaticenigma> wouldn't even know where to find that
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: figure out the driver involved, look it up in the kernel source MAINTAINERS file
<Ben64> xset dpms force off ?
<nacc> or you could try Ben64's suggestion :)
<Ben64> its what i use to turn my monitor off
<Emcy> i just installed 16.04lts on a eepc 901, it was fine for 3 days then ubutntu did some updates, and the gfx are corrupted to the point i cant see the desktop
<Emcy> if i do nomodeset, i can see what im doing again
<Emcy> so i guess ubuntu broke the gfx driver coincidentally the moment i tried to use it. So what do i do now
<pragmaticenigma> Ben64, this is Ubuntu Server... x and sutils are not installed
<ikonia> ubuntu didn't "break" anything
<Ben64> why is there a monitor on a server?
<pragmaticenigma> the issue is driver/kernel level... I've been trying to recreate the issue to figure out how to fix it
<Ben64> what makes you think that
<pragmaticenigma> the issue is intermittent (the best kind) so I've been seeking help on how to recreate that issue
<Emcy> it was fine, ubuntu updates, its broke. thats all i know
<pragmaticenigma> Emcy, you're going to have to be more specific than that... we can't see your computer and we can only use the information you provide us. The more details of what you did before the issue happend, the better the chances someone can help you figure out how to fix it
<fxdave> Hi guys!
<Emcy> literally it said os updates are available, i clicked ok, when it rebooted the gfx are garbled
<Emcy> that is what happened
<pragmaticenigma> I'm really just subcoming to this being a lost cause... since the hardware is from circa 2004, it's 32 bit and on the countdown to when 32 bit systems are just no longer viable for modern computing
<fxdave> Emcy what version of ubuntu do you use?
<Emcy> 16.04 desktop
<fxdave> that's good eneugh, anyway you can ignore updates by deleting repositories
<Emcy> too late for that?
<Emcy> can i roll back the gfx driver to whatever was in use last week
<Ben64> choose an older kernel in grub
<Emcy> it only lists 4.13.0-36
<fxdave> can't you login into root terminal?
<Ben64> Emcy: even under advanced?
<pragmaticenigma> How about Emcy tells us what graphics card they have and what graphics driver they had installed before it broke?
<Ben64> that's what i'm asking about
<Emcy> yeah under advanced
<Emcy> the chipset on these eepcs is intel gma950
<SomeT> can someone look at this file for me please: https://hastebin.com/tolunujume.nginx basically I want to know if its secure, I wanted to do it temporarily so I don't have to use a key to login into my ubuntu via ssh, I have achieved this through this file by editing a few different options but I am bit worried it could have created a few security holes in the process?
<SomeT> can someone look at this file for me please: https://hastebin.com/tolunujume.nginx basically I want to know if its secure, I wanted to do it temporarily so I don't have to use a key to login into my ubuntu via ssh, I have achieved this through this file by editing a few different options but I am bit worried it could have created a few security holes in the process? It is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<SomeT> btw
<Ben64> Emcy: if that's the only one then you haven't gotten an update of the driver
<Emcy> i dont know what changed then
<pragmaticenigma> no SomeT we won't look at a malicious file on a sketchy website
<Ben64> hastebin isn't sketchy lol
<SomeT> I can change the file name
<pragmaticenigma> I've never heard of it...
<SomeT> https://hastebin.com/raw/tolunujume
<SomeT> there we go
<Emcy> did the kernel update? its an older kernel still
<Ben64> Emcy: if it updated you'd have more than one kernel in grub
<Emcy> upstard and recovery mode but same kernel v
<fxdave> SomeT:  I think secure eneugh
<SomeT> thanks @fxdave
<SomeT> some people have told me its disabled password prompt
<SomeT> but its not
<SomeT> when I login into it via ssh it asks me for password
<pragmaticenigma> when using a key file?
<SomeT> no without a key file
<SomeT> like I know its not secure etc...
<SomeT> doing it this way
<SomeT> but its just a temporary thing
<pragmaticenigma> Then it's configured for password login instead of key file... it is working as you have configured it
<SomeT> yes
<SomeT> I guesssI am overthinking and worrying about this...
<fxdave> Hey guys, can anyone give me advice about routing specific traffic trough openvpn  (I got a proxy by university), and lot of features avalaible but for e.g. IMCP isn't.  On the other hand I don't wanna use VPN all time. The best would be an port based routing, but openvpn client doesnt support.
<pragmaticenigma> You are opening your system to a potential security hole by going with a password authentication instead of a key file. If it is temporary, I wouldn't leave it configured that way for very long
<pragmaticenigma> if it doesn't need to be exposed to the internet... make sure it's close to only to your local network
<gargeh> Thanks for helping me dig. Resulting bug report is here:- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1753837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1753837 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB_GFXMODE no longer supports high resolution since upgrading to 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.2" [Undecided,New]
<SomeT> understood
<hfp> What program does Ubuntu use under the hood when pressing the play/pause, prev, and next media keys to control players? Can I call them directly from bash?
<pragmaticenigma> most of that is handled by X server, and I think there is a way to call them from the command line, I just can't remember what they are
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, you could take a look at playerctl
<pragmaticenigma> !playerctl | hfp
<pragmaticenigma> hfp, https://www.ostechnix.com/control-media-players-commandline-linux/
<arooni> what is the point of dnsmasq
<pragmaticenigma> it caches web addresses and their assigned IP addresses
<MeaCulpa> I just tried to install dropbox using 'sudo dpkg -i dropbox-blah.deb' and the install failed due to unmet dependencies is there some command I can use to undo what I've just done please?
<pragmaticenigma> at least that is how it is configured by default on Ubuntu desktop
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, if the install fails, it usually is autoremoved by dpkg
<MeaCulpa> ok thanks
<MeaCulpa> breathing a sigh of relief
<MeaCulpa> any hints on how to install dropbox?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, dnsmasq is configured by default in ubuntu to cache web addresses and their assigned ip addresses. it reduces the time it takes for repeated look ups when you visit websites with a lot of content, stream media, or other internet related options
<MeaCulpa> rtfb I guess lol
<pragmaticenigma> dropbox isn't in the package repo... can't really support it here since it is 3rd party
<pragmaticenigma> personally, I wouldn't install it and just use the clunky web interface
<MeaCulpa> no probs
<MeaCulpa> yeah good plan
<MeaCulpa> that hadn't crossed my mind but too easy hey )
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: is it required?  i find a lot of time its caching messes up my web development
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: or can i disable it at startup somehow
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, it's caching should not be affecting your web development
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, how did you come to that conclusion?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, if you are experiencing dns related issues, try changing your network settings to a better DNS server. ISP servers are usually not very good or responsive. You can try google dns at 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.8.4; or opendns at 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220 ... set those on your network router or in network manager
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: i disabled it in network manager conf
<arooni> i'm using google dns and it seems decent enough
<i-make-robots> hello.  anyone here familiar with linode's Longview system monitor?
<Clien0> gdb: error while loading shared libraries: libreadline.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Clien0> how to solve this
<libertas> Hi, I'm stuck at login with unity failing to load.
<libertas> Had seen and tried the solutions of https://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<libertas> but no success
<libertas> it's four or five years old, that bug, but it stroke my system 16.04 two times, the second after reinstallation
<libertas> how come this happen, still?  What to do to solve the issue?
<Bashing-om> libertas: nvidia graphics ?
<libertas> Ubuntu 16.04.4 is running in a libvirtd virtual machine, it it helps
<libertas> no nvidia, using stock libvirt configuration
<Bashing-om> kidn3ys: Check : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1750937 that it is a module build error .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in xorg (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) by an insufficient compiler!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<libertas> Bashing-om: ubottu:  but there are no nvidia hardware in my virtual installation
<kenrin> Did you open a shell and check the logs ?
<Bashing-om> libertas: It also applies to a VM build with that kernel version .
<Clien0> E: Package 'libreadline6' has no installation candidate
<genii> Clien0: Are you on some really old version of Ubuntu?
<genii> ( or more recent one which could still be EOL )
<kenrin> they been on v7 for quite a few releases
<sourceslayer> Heyo
<pragmaticenigma> Hello sourceslayer
<sourceslayer> I have an old machine I plan on storing backups on using tar archives
<sourceslayer> I think of compressing it with tar.gz
<sourceslayer> But I have a couple of questions
<sourceslayer> 1. Is it possible to do incremental backups with diffs of the tar file and
<sourceslayer> 2. is there a preferable compression/archive format for this?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni, glad you figured it out
<sourceslayer> Sorry for the long post
<pragmaticenigma> tars are meant for making a group of files into a single file with an index so you can get them back. it was desiged for old tape drive backups. It wouldn't be the best candidate for backups like that
<pragmaticenigma> at least not stand alone
<sourceslayer> What would be a good alternative?
<Bashing-om> sourceslayer: tar for compression shoulld ( and is ) fine .. tar [tape archive] has been around since year one . A to the copy/compare I like 'rsync' .
<pragmaticenigma> sourceslayer, what you could do is write a bash script that would inflate (decompress) your archive to a folder, then run rsync from the source to the archive, then deflate (compress) the archive
<sourceslayer> It's an old PC so I'm going to be using a hard disk for back ups
<sourceslayer> Interesting, to make sure I get what you mean, decompress it locally on my machine before backing it up?
<pragmaticenigma> tar is quite efficient for older hardware, gzip as well... it's just there isn't a way to do incremental changes to the tar.gz file... you would have to decompress, make the changes and then recompress
<pragmaticenigma> There are a lot of options... no one single right way
<pragmaticenigma> what I've seen most admins do is this... They back everything they want to a local folder, compress that folder into a tar.gz... then use scp or sftp to move the tar.gz to the backup machine. once the move is complete, they delete the old back up on the backup machine
<kk4ewt> sourceslayer,  look at dejavu or backintime
<sourceslayer> I'm looking into it
<sourceslayer> I'm just trying to understand what pragmaticenigma said
<sourceslayer> So, if I did that, I'd have less options in terms of how much backups options I have to back up to a certain time?
<Budgii> Does anyone have some free time to review some python lesson material?
<sybariten> so this question may be a bit vague, but....  i have a headless (x)ubuntu machine. I have a USB cabinet connected to it, with an NTFS drive in it. When i connect a screen i can double click this drive on the desktop and it gets mounted in a good way
<sybariten> so i can use it from samba. How do i know the mount command to mount it in the same way, but over SSH? So i dont need to connect a screen. I just rebooted the machine now and the drive is obvjously not mounted
<Budgii> oops, I posted in wrong channel, sorry #Ubuntu
<libertas> Bashing-om: thanks.  Booted with a 4.10.x kernel and there's no problem anymore
#ubuntu 2018-03-07
<akik> sybariten: you can mount dirs over ssh with sshfs
<akik> sybariten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<sybariten> akik: no no i mean just mount the drive on that machine
<Bashing-om> libertas: That do lend weight to the Bug report . Have you tried the fix ?
<akik> sybariten: you can put a line into /etc/fstab to mount it
<sybariten> it seems to be /dev/sda2
<sybariten> yeah i dont mind doing it by hand, i just need a good line... i mean, i dont reboot the machine often
<gnulligan> hey I'm having issues with editing a bootable iso
<gnulligan> according to google the iso needs to be cp'd to another dir and then I can edit it, but cp is giving me IO errors
<gnulligan> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and whenever I mount it it says its a read-only filesystem
<akik> sybariten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#Configuring_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<gnulligan> so I can't edit it because it's read-only and I can't copy because cp is throwing errors
<gnulligan> permissions are fine
<gnulligan> and I ran cp as su
<hggdh> gnulligan: I wonder... how full is this filesystem (df -h will show)
<gnulligan> any help pls?
<gnulligan> oh
<gnulligan> ty, one sec
<akik> sybariten: use uid= and gid= options for mount to match your linux user id
<gnulligan> /dev/loop0p1 and /dev/loop1p1 are 100%
<gnulligan> hggdh:
<hggdh> gnulligan: well, there you go. You are out of space
<hggdh> wait
<hggdh> /dev/loop*? what are these filesystems?
<gnulligan> iso
<gnulligan> I mounted the iso
<hggdh> aren't  ISOs read-only?
<gnulligan> yeah
<gnulligan> which is why I'm trying to cp -a iso /user/desktop
<gnulligan> then I'll edit it and use mkisofs
<gnulligan> which should have worked according to google
<gnulligan> but cp is giving me io errors
<gnulligan> When I do sudo cp -a /medi/user/my_iso.iso /home/user/Desktop/folder it says "cp: error reading 'media/blah': Input/output error
 * hggdh goes walk the dogs
<Jordan_U> gnulligan: Please pastebin the output of "mount" to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<pythondude> I have ubuntu setup in a virtual machine with a graphics card passed through. It only boots in nomodeset and doesn't use my graphics card.
<pythondude> How can I get it to work?
<kenrin> Did you install the drivers for your card
<sybariten> Just gonna ask again, but differently .... if i double click on a disk in ubuntu, on the desktop... a disk thats not mounted....  is there any way to "extract" the mount command that is being executed then ?
<gnulligan> I got it
<gnulligan> ty :)
<adrian_1908> sybariten: I'm not sure, but I would assume that the "defaults" flag is used in that case. Maybe not, if the drive is somehow 'special' though, I don't know.
<adrian_1908> also, if you have it mounted via click, try the 'mount' command and look for the drive.
<sybariten> yeah there is a bit of information in parenthesis after each drive entry...
<sybariten> wow theres quite a lot of attributes to this one specific drive apparently:  /dev/sda2 on /media/jke/FA30D0D4DD7 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<kenrin> That looks pretty standard for fuse mount
<sybariten> ok
<kenrin> allow_other is the only real option I see
<adrian_1908> sybariten: do you need help figuring out how to enter that into fstab, or is that part clear?
<kevd> Hello all.  I was just having an issue where I couldn't turn airplane mode off. The suggestions in the forums didn't help.  Anyone have any ideas?   I'm trying a restore now, but would cancel if anyone is up for helping
<fabio> oi
<kevd> Sudo rfkill list all.    Shows hard blocked: yes
<kevd> Sudo rfkill unblock all.   No change
<kenrin> hard block I thought was like a key combo because the hardware has it disabled
<kevd> When I go to networking and slide airplane mode to off, it doesn't stick.  How can I adjust at hardware level?
<kenrin> Either hit your key combo to turn on wifi,  or enable it in the bios if that doesn't work
<kenrin> Nothing to do with software
<kevd> Thanks.  Is key combo specific to my machine?  Maybe I accidently hit it??
<kevd> F me
<kenrin> It is specific to your machine,  I know only dells you have to hit the Fn + one of the f keys that has the wifi symbol
<kevd> Yep F2.   Feel really foolish.  Thanks so much
<kenrin> We've all done it before =)
<kevd> Appreciate this community very much.  Love and light people
<tom__> Intel integrated graphics connected to monitor with VGA cable, trying to set resolution with cvt + xrandr works but when I try setting to 1920x1080@60Hz I get a black screen. Screen has 1920x1080 working via DVI.
<kenrin> Is the vga cable rated for that resolution?  A lot of them are low quality and only do certain resolutions like svga
<tom__> Hmm thanks for the tip. I have no idea, I'll check on my other machine later =]
<kenrin> I got burned one year buying a longer generic vga.  It takes all 15 pins to do 1080 or above. 4-6 of them were shorted out when tested with multimeter
<pragmaticenigma> tom__, the maximum resolution for VGA varies and is dependent on both the monitor and graphics card being able to create and receive the signal at the needed frequency and bandwidth. DVI is a fully digital signal while VGA is analog, DVI can carry more data than VGA which is why VGA does not always work at higher resolutions
<pragmaticenigma> low quality cables can also affect the signal, if possible, it would be recommended to use DVI
<kenrin> I like those little vga>dvi adapters.  Of course then you have to figure out if the card can do dvi-i or if it is pure dvi-d
<pragmaticenigma> Adapters are good for quick fix, but longer term it's better to have less connections. Each device on the cable reduces quality and affects signal transmission
<kenrin> If the laptop makers would start putting in the correct ports sure we wouldn't need to
<pragmaticenigma> true
<amosbird> Hi, I'm using the ubuntu docker via " docker run -it ubuntu bash " and doing a "apt-get install git" inside
<amosbird> why do I get E: Unable to locate package git
<bazhang> amosbird, what version of ubuntu are you on
<OerHeks> apt update first?
<unholymachine> hi i have a newly set up Ubuntu Server 16.04.4 with SSH Server and default utilities installed on it. I'm trying to ssh tunnel into a VPS of mine. I have exchanged keys with the VPS but whenever I try to execute the ssh tunnel i keep getting asked for the rsa key password. however, when i execute the ssh tunnel by using sudo i'm not prompted for the rsa password. what could be wrong with my setup?
<amosbird> bazhang: 16.04 lts
<amosbird> OerHeks: ah, thanks
<amosbird> hmm, still E: Unable to locate package cmake3
<amosbird> git is ok now
<bazhang> amosbird, not yet at the 16.04.4 ?
<amosbird> bazhang: I'm not sure. how can I print that ?
<amosbird> it's tagged as 16.04
<WorldGenesis[v]> is there a way of controlling the fan speed on a macbook a1181? o.o
<WorldGenesis[v]> not sure if the kernel natively supports the fan hardware
<cfhowlett> !fan | WorldGenesis[v]
<ubottu> WorldGenesis[v]: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<bazhang> !version | amosbird
<ubottu> amosbird: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<amosbird> root@76875c59c19a:/# lsb_release -a
<amosbird> No LSB modules are available.
<amosbird> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Melatonina> Ool: hello. I'm, back after re-installing Ubuntu, running ubuntu-drivers and restarting the system (just to be sure). The end result was the same: I get up to the login screen just fine, then the desktop crashes before visualizing anything and I'm back to the login.
<amosbird> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<amosbird> Release:        16.04
<amosbird> Codename:       xenial
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, I'm stuck at a purple screen with a mouse cursor in the middle. I googled it but doing nomodeset at grub didn't have any effect. What can I do to fix this?
<cfhowlett> KrisWood, is this at installation or what stage
<KrisWood> cfhowlett I've been running this machine continuously for a few months, this is the first reboot in ages
<cfhowlett> KrisWood, ah.  server?
<KrisWood> I'd turned it off to add an extra hard drive I had laying around.
<KrisWood> cfhowlett I don't remember if I did server or desktop this time, honestly
<KrisWood> cfhowlett either I did desktop or I installed a desktop on it
<cfhowlett> KrisWood, sounds like the additional hardware has confused things.
<KrisWood> cfhowlett, that's what I thought at first so I turned it off and removed the drive then turned it on again. Now it's still stuck at the purple screen
<cfhowlett> KrisWood, I'd guess grub is whacked.  reinstall?
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KrisWood> I can't get to a terminal, so that link doesn't really work for me, but I'll try reading through grub stuff, maybe I can find a setting to change somewhere...
<FreakingOut1987> is there a way to do debconf-get-selections without installing the tested package?
<cfhowlett> FreakingOut1987, apt download packagename
<FreakingOut1987> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<amosbird> hi
<amosbird> how can I make apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test run without user interaction
<amosbird> it currently needs me to press enter
<kenrin> amosbird: Did you try the standard -y ?
<kenrin> Should work for most all apt commands
<amosbird> ah, thanks
<stiltzkin> Hi, I'm back. Still trying to diagnose this server hang issue, if anyone has any ideas. Today I came home and this was on the console, whole system hung: https://i.imgur.com/wzl5HuI.jpg
<cfhowlett> consider asking #ubuntu-server stiltzkin
<stiltzkin> yeah I suppose I should
<cfhowlett> but that uuid missing = no such partition.  did you change hardware or something?
<de-facto> also maybe check hdd hw
<stiltzkin> haven't changed drives
<stiltzkin> it also boots up fine
<stiltzkin> but it will completely lock up at random intervals, usually every 24 hours
<cfhowlett> stiltzkin, sounds like failing HW to me.
<stiltzkin> I don't think so.
<stiltzkin> The hardware is relatively new
<de-facto> did you look at it e.g. like "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" (pkg smartmontools)?
<stiltzkin> yep drives are healthy
<stiltzkin> there's an MCE displayed during boot
<de-facto> also might be interesting what the kernel log says. maybe you would need to remotely log it via network so you get last messages before freeze
<stiltzkin> [Firmware Bug]: Ignoring request to disable invalid MCA bank
<stiltzkin> but I haven't been able to determine if this is normal or not
<stiltzkin> see: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce.c#L1867
<stiltzkin> kernel log is clean, other than this MCE. There's no last messages before the system hangs indicating anything unusual. After the system reaches a hung state it's not reachable on the network
<stiltzkin> it's done this dozens of times, started popping up about a month ago or so and has happened nearly every day
<stiltzkin> sometimes it will go 2 days, sometimes it will go 8 hours
<stiltzkin> kind of at my wit's end with it, considering reinstalling. would have done it already if reinstalling all the software and config wasn't such a huge pita
<de-facto> maybe a long standing ssh connection with "dmesg -w" running would show something?
<stiltzkin> would that show anything that wouldn't already get logged to disk though?
<stiltzkin> I imagine the session would just end
<de-facto> if it cant log to disk?
<de-facto> i mean if it cant write anymore, how would it end up in that log then?
<stiltzkin> I suppose it's possible. It's not panicing though
<stiltzkin> at least, not that I can see
<de-facto> if it cant write to hdd (gave up waiting for root device), i guess you wont see last kernel messages by examining disk files
<stiltzkin> yeah
<stiltzkin> I don't understand why it would suddenly fail to write to the host drive though
<stiltzkin> drive reports healthy, it's an SSD
<kenrin> You turst SMART ?
<kenrin> *trust
<stiltzkin> what else is there to trust haha
<kenrin> Something that isn't consistently wrong
<kenrin> Like manafacturer provided tools
<stiltzkin> pretty sure WD's manufacturer provided tools just run SMART
<kenrin> Pretty sure it does a lot more than that.  Just sucks that it only runs on DOS|Win
<stiltzkin> well I could clone the disk to a spare SSD to rule it out
<stiltzkin> but I don't think it will make any difference
<stiltzkin> I suspect this is a recent kernel issue or a hardware issue
<cfhowlett> stiltzkin, easy test: reboot, choose an old kernel
<stiltzkin> I've tried some older kernels and got the same results. However I might not have old enough kernels from before this started happening
<stiltzkin> I also tried switching to HWE kernel to see if it would help - it has not
<kenrin> Easy enough to install a pretty old one you knew worked good before,  if you can remember the version|timeframe
<stiltzkin> I doubt I can make it match whatever it was previously
<stiltzkin> I was apparently running "mainline build" kernel, a term I've not heard before. It came up last time I asked this question in here
<stiltzkin> Which is unsupported I think
<cfhowlett> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<stiltzkin> But I'm not sure why I was running it - I don't remember installing a custom kernel
<stiltzkin> probably at this point the best course of action is to replace the host drive (since I have one lying around anyway) and just do a full reinstall, as painful as it will be
<stiltzkin> but I was hoping to rule out hardware problems ahead of doing that and I haven't had much luck there
<kenrin> Can't really rule out hardware problems without reinstalling either
<kenrin> If you do them both at the same go you'll never know which one it was O.o
<kk4ewt> stiltzkin,  try it with an updated iso
<stiltzkin> @kenrin, true but I care less about the root cause analysis and more about my uptime :)
<stiltzkin> the good folks in #ubuntu-server suggested setting up syslogd with UDP to a separate server so I'm going to give that a go first
<stiltzkin> in case the problem really is preventing the errors that take the system out from ever getting logged to disk
<monkwitdafunk> hi
<monkwitdafunk> im having trouble accessing my firmware. i have an intel nuc
<Li> really bad job from ubuntu folks .. why laptops aren't able to suspend when the battery juice is finished? we talked about this issue for years now
<Li> I go online and everyone is complaining about it yet no from ubuntu team is willing to fix this inconvience
<Li> time to give FreeBSD another shot
<Li> all my work is gone because of this stupidity
<whoami> how to make script python?
<whoami> what
<guiverc> whoami, open an editor, create your script (first line is "#!/usr/bin/python" or your shebang), save it, then `chmod +x` (make executable) & test it out... (note: i don't know python so possibility of typos/bobo's)
<jc_> hi
<stoopkid> hi, so i'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 without going through external media by adding a menuentry for the ubuntu ISO in grub, and i've got the menuentry and it seems to work; seems to boot into a fully functioning ubuntu 16.04 desktop environment with a desktop icon to install ubuntu, but then the installer informs me that various different things are mounted, and asks me if i want to unmount them so that it can
<stoopkid> continue, so i unmount them, and it seems like it continues just fine through the installer prompts, but then when it actually starts installing it seems to hang on the "Detecting file systems..." step
<stoopkid> i haven't ever seen prompts about mounted file-systems in an ubuntu install before; i'm guessing that's because i've only ever done installs via DVD/USB; i've got the iso in a file on sda1, and sda is the drive i've trying to install ubuntu on, i figured that this might cause problems, if the installer is wanting to overwrite the drive that it's being read from in the first place
<stoopkid> but idk how computers work so i figured i'd give it a shot lol
<lotuspsychje> stoopkid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot can this help
<stoopkid> ah, well, the "Installing Ubuntu from a Menuentry Boot" is at least indicating that the various prompts i was getting are normal. i guess i need to try unmounting this /isodevice before i try running the install, maybe that'll fix it
<knotahacker> depends a lot on where the iso is. I wouldn't bother - just burn to usb drive (hard drives are way faster). Sometimes the drives are not listed in the correct order either - make sure you use uuid
<stoopkid> you mean just put the iso on a separate drive and load it from there and then use that to install onto the original drive?
<knotahacker> use dd or whatever and write the iso to the drive
<knotahacker> sudo dd if=isoname.iso of=devicename bs=4M
<knotahacker> then boot from that
<knotahacker> works for most nixs
<knotahacker> make sure you get the device name right!
<stoopkid> should i use oflag=sync?
<knotahacker> I don't usually - not sure what that is even. I also add status=progress to the end to see
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: I tend to just issue "sync" after it's done, wait until that completes and then do another sync and then unplug it
<knotahacker> good thinking!
<stoopkid> so basically some of the data that's supposed to be written by dd might still just be stored in buffers in ram and sync flushes those buffers to make sure it's all written to drive? or am i confused about the purpose of it
<Blue_Crystal> hello , Someone is using my nick, and i am authenticated to use that nick, what was the command for ghosting?, can someone help
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: exactly
<stoopkid> "wait until that completes"; seems like it completed instantly, is that what i should be expecting? not sure how much data normally gets stored in these buffers
<enuf> Blue_Crystal: /msg nickserv GHOST nick pass
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: with a slow usb stick, sync might take 10+ seconds to be done. There can be quite a lot of write caching.
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: if there is nothing to be written, sync returns immediately.
<stoopkid> but it's "done" when it returns the command prompt to me, like i shouldn't ever expect it to be just be returning the command prompt while it syncs in the background?
<stoopkid> i guess i can check ps for that
<knotahacker> it's done.
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: it returns when whatever was in the write buffer at the time of issue, is written to disk.
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: if something kept writing into the write cache, then that might still not be committed to disk
<stoopkid> gotcha
<SwedeMike> stoopkid: so basically if you do "dd ; sync ; sync" and this completes, you can be pretty sure that whatever was written by dd is now on disk
<Blue_Crystal> enuf, thanks, it says Green_Crystal has been ghosted and then, ~Green_Cry@unaffiliated/green-crystal/x-1110118 has just authenticated as you (Green_Crystal)   what does this mean?
<stoopkid> huh, well... i go to `shutdown now` so that i can switch out the drives and run the install, and it seems to need to stop the daemon 'rsync'
<enuf> Blue_Crystal: try /nick Green_Crystal
<Green_Crystal> enuf, ah, i understand, thanks for the help ^_^
<stoopkid> "killing all remaining processes... [fail]; restoring resolver state... [OK]; will now switch to single-user mode"
<stoopkid> shutdown -h worked
<stoopkid> weird. haven't gotten that issue before
<TechChristoph> hi
<detly> I'm trying to add a Launchpad PPA on 17.10 using add-apt-repository, but because our corporate proxy blocks whatever port HKP uses (11371?) it fails with "Error: retrieving gpg key timed out."
<detly> So does "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <fingerprint>"
<detly> is there some other way to eg. force add-apt-repo to use TLS instead of plain HKP for key downloads?
<lotuspsychje> detly: we dont support external ppa's here
<lotuspsychje> detly: try to contact the maintainer
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | detly
<ubottu> detly: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<detly> do you support the software in the official archives?
<lotuspsychje> detly: officially, we support all packages from the official repos
<detly> great! add-apt-repository and apt-key are both in there ;)
<detly> but if they do not support forcing TLS, I will look elsewhere for a solution
<lotuspsychje> detly: wich package is it, you are looking for?
<knotahacker> isn't it possible to download the key and then install from that?
<detly> knotahacker: from where?
<detly> lotuspsychje: pypy > 5.8
<detly> oh, the keyserver has a web interface?
<knotahacker> i did it a while back, i think i just used wget
<knotahacker> not a web interface, it's just a file
<knotahacker> everythings a file in linux...
<detly> wget won't work if the port is blocked though
<lotuspsychje> !info pypy | detly
<ubottu> detly: pypy (source: pypy): fast alternative implementation of Python - PyPy interpreter. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.8.0+dfsg-2 (artful), package size 7375 kB, installed size 45023 kB
<knotahacker> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<knotahacker> search for the key you want, save as a file
<knotahacker> detly: pypy key https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x251104D968854915
<lotuspsychje> detly: make your life easy and install pypy from official repos?
<detly> knotahacker: ooooh, I need "0x" at the start
<detly> lotuspsychje: 5.8 < 5.10
<lotuspsychje> !latest | detly
<ubottu> detly: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<detly> knotahacker: not at all obvious, but that works, cheers
<knotahacker> yep
<knotahacker> easy to get in trouble mixing and matching though
<knotahacker> updates can be horrible!!
<detly> knotahacker: pypy is relatively self-contained, and it's better than waiting 12 months to do development
<knotahacker> suprised there isn't a snap package or docker or something?
<detly> I mean, the other alternative is to compile and install from source, which is far far harder to reverse than installing from a PPA
<lotuspsychje> detly: ubuntu 18.04 has pypy 5.10
<detly> knotahacker: could be, and if there were many more deps I'd look into that
<knotahacker> true - i do it too sometimes, but i get into messes too!
<detly> lotuspsychje: good to know, cheers :)
<lotuspsychje> detly: ans then there are also !backports and snaps
<detly> last time I tried installing via snap it was catastrophic, but that was a few months ago so maybe it's better now
<detly> I think I have backports enabled though
<lotuspsychje> detly: just use the reccomended version 5.8?
<detly> lotuspsychje: unfortunately I'm hitting a crash in the JIT compiler in 5.8, and I need to see if it's still present in 5.10 (and if it's not, use 5.10)
<lotuspsychje> detly: file a !bug against 5.8?
<detly> lotuspsychje: if it's fixed by upstream in 5.10, why would I file a bug?
<detly> I guess if it has security implications and a backport or patch is warranted? but then, knowing that it's fixed or not in 5.10 would still be necessary information
<detly> knotahacker: hah, even manually importing the key via "sudo apt-key add" won't satisfy add-apt-repository
<detly> at least in that case I can put the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lotuspsychje> detly: also if you need more stable, choose an LTS version
<lotuspsychje> !info pypy xenial
<ubottu> pypy (source: pypy): fast alternative implementation of Python - PyPy interpreter. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.2+dfsg-1~16.04 (xenial), package size 6748 kB, installed size 37410 kB
<knotahacker> detly: i know it's not the right way...
<knotahacker> sometimes i cheat a little..
<knotahacker> if you're admin, you can do what you want right? :)
<detly> knotahacker: ah, if only :/
<detly> daily backups help with peace of mind though
<knotahacker> sometimes I wish i had my own keylogger just so i could undo my screwups.
<knotahacker> ever seen a program/script to do that?
<knotahacker> tee every command to a text file..
<stoopkid> so i dd'd this ubuntu iso to my second hard-drive, and it seems to boot into the install just fine. is there any way to add a menuentry for grub that would boot into that install? here's what i've tried https://pastebin.com/HRQB6yrc but i'm not sure why this doesn't work
<knotahacker> not sure why you'de want to?
<detly> stoopkid: what's on the first hard drive?
<stoopkid> ubuntu 14.04
<knotahacker> so you're going to do a new install to that?
<stoopkid> knotahacker: i'm just curious about if i can use grub to select from different drives to boot from
<detly> stoopkid: possibly an obvious thing to do but have you tried just running update-grub2 (is it grub2 on 14.04?) from your 14.04 install?
<knotahacker> sure. leave the drive in when you install and the installer will find it
<stoopkid> detly: yea tried that
<knotahacker> this is 2 drives in 1 pc, right?
<stoopkid> knotahacker: sure the issue i'm running into is just getting into the installer on the second drive without physically swapping the drives or changing the boot priority in BIOS (which i don't seem to be able to do for some reason)
<stoopkid> yea
<knotahacker> so how did you get to the installer?
<stoopkid> physically swapping the drives
<detly> stoopkid: does (hd1,0) actually contain the '/boot' dir? you can check from the grub console with "ls (hd1,0)/boot"
<stoopkid> one sec
<stoopkid> "press `c' for a command-line" ?
<detly> yep
<detly> in fact, you could just try "ls" at that command line
<detly> you might find you need eg. (hd1,gptX) rather than (hd1,X)
<stoopkid> i don't have a command-line though, and `c' doesn't seem to give me one, hrm
<detly> well that's a bit off
<detly> *odd
<knotahacker> did 14.04 have grub but not grub2?
<stoopkid> does grub use 'update-grub' and grub2 use 'update-grub2' ?
<detly> I've got 14.04 on one of my machines and it definitely has grub2, but it might vary depending on which installer (server vs desktop)?
<detly> if you have grub2 installed, update-grub should just point to update-grub2
<stoopkid> oh wait i'm looking right at it
<detly> oops, other way around
<stoopkid> GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.7
<detly> if 'c' doesn't get you a console... I don't know what's happening there
<detly> I presume it responds to other keypresses, since you can boot past it?
<stoopkid> right, at least up/down/enter
<knotahacker> don't understand why you cant change boot priority in bios?
<stoopkid> knotahacker: me neither
<gabe> quick bash question: ive got a variable with a multiline text. And an xml file that has a single value in it that needs to be replaced with that variable. sed doesnt like that variable, as it contains "special chars"==newline. does anyone have an idea how to quickly get this sorted?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: are both listed as drives in bios? how old is this pc?
<stoopkid> ~2006; and yea both are listed, and nothing seems to be locked or disabled
<knotahacker> gabe: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1251999/how-can-i-replace-a-newline-n-using-sed
<knotahacker> stoopkid: but there is no option to change priority?
<stoopkid> there is an option to change priority, and all the drives including usb show up there, and it says on the screen to use + and - to move the items up and down in the list, but, whatever keys i press the screen just flickers and doesn't do anything
<stoopkid> and nowhere else in bios does there appear to be any setting that could be disabling the ability to change the boot priority
<Triffid_Hunter> Gabe: at worst, echo "$(everything before the variable)$(variable)$(everything after the variable)" > newfile
<SegFault1> Hi there. Is 14.04 not supported anymore? 'sudo apt upgrade' is throwing me a bunch of 404.
<knotahacker> stoopkid: don't know any other way i guess? if you leave your install drive in the boot slot, you can still install to the second
<knotahacker> stoopkid: you'll just have to fix your grub menu after to boot to your second drive
<stoopkid> hrm
<knotahacker> stoopkid: by default, i mean. otherwise it will always boot to your install/live disk. which would be great for surfing bad places...
<stoopkid> well, if i can do that, shouldn't i be able to fix the grub menu to have an option to boot into the install on the second drive?
<knotahacker> right, it will just take the right series of commands.
<knotahacker> everything is possible.
<stoopkid> except for changing my bios boot priority or opening up the grub console, apparently XD
<lotuspsychje> SegFault1: did you add external ppa's?
<SegFault1> lotuspsychje, yes I do have some external ppa from launchpad
<lotuspsychje> SegFault1: try to remove them and sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | SegFault1
<ubottu> SegFault1: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<knotahacker> stoopkid: i would install from sda to sdb, grub-install to sdb, swap drives again and boot.
<SegFault1> i have to remove all the ppa?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: you can choose which drive you install grub to.
<SegFault1> I have some important ppa since ubuntu's default repo have old versions
<lotuspsychje> !latest | SegFault1
<ubottu> SegFault1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<knotahacker> stoopkid: after new install boots you can update-grub and it will find your install drive also
<gabe> knotahacker: thx. found that one too, but I'd like to have the newlines in the xml file :)
<stoopkid> hrm, is there any way to add a menu item that would take me into the console, if the grub won't let me get there just by pressing 'c'?
<knotahacker> gabe: i'm certainly no expert, i get all my info from google. just trying to help. make copies of everything before you experiment!!
<gabe> :)
<theorchid> Anyone install ubuntu on a 7700HQ ROG asus laptop? I have been having some cpu related errors with kubuntu 17.10.1
<knotahacker> stoopkid: no idea
<theorchid> I updated the firmware, gonna try again when the download finishes incase my install usb is corrupt
<SegFault1> instead of purging them, if I comment it in my sources.list and run upgrade will that be okay.
<theorchid> 7700k with 17.10, anyone got it working?
<knotahacker> SegFault1: what about all the wrong libraries? that can't work. reinstall the the ppas after only if you must.
<DVC3> ...
<DVC3> da nigga is eppen
<DVC3> niggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stoopkid> alright then
<stoopkid> so i managed to solve the grub console problem
<stoopkid> by commenting the line "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" in /etc/default/grub , in attempt to get grub menu to show by default without holding shift key
<stoopkid> (which also works)
<stoopkid> no idea what that has to do with whether or not i can press `c' to get into the console, but...
<stoopkid> alright, and found part of my problem, /dev/sdb is on (hd2) not (hd1)
<stoopkid> hrm seems to be a bug in grub; i exit from the console back out to the menu and it prints the menu again without erasing the original menu
<knotahacker> stoopkid: grub numbers things weird - the first counts from 1, the partition counts from 0
<knotahacker> stoopkid: i have hard drives in my laptop and i can get a grub menu off either one. if i royally screw up, i use my bios boot menu to get to my backup mini OS
<knotahacker> stoopkid: 2 drives i ment
<stoopkid> hrm, seems like it's the opposite; drive counts from 0 and partition counts from 1, at least on my system this must necessarily be the case
<stoopkid> (hd0,1) is my /dev/sda1
<knotahacker> oh that must be it. haven't played with that in a while sorry
<stoopkid> np i mean this would be a hell of a lot of stuff to memorize XD
<knotahacker> and yet some do..
<knotahacker> like learning regular expressions for sed and awk.
<stoopkid> i hope i never have to work at this low level that often / intensively XD
<knotahacker> once you get tools you often find a need for them
<stoopkid> alright getting closer; so first i was incorrect, the install isn't in (hd2,1)/, it's in (hd1)/
<stoopkid> (hd2,1) was the usb stick that i had the iso on from when i was trying to usb boot XD
<stoopkid> muahaha, success! booting into install on second hd from grub menuentry
<stoopkid> or... hopefully success; looks like it started, and i've got a mouse pointer... on a black screen, not sure if it's hanging or if i'm waiting for something to load
<kuter> hello, anyone here successfully using open-eid software ?
<stoopkid> i guess it's hanging... damn, so close
<trijntje> I use byobu on an external system. All I want is to be able to copy text from the byubu terminal window to my desktop. How can I do this, its driving me crazy
<stoopkid> huh, weird, i'm getting the same behavior now with my original menuentry that successfully booted into the ISO on /dev/sda (aka (hd0,1))
<stoopkid> where before i was getting the ubuntu installer desktop env, now i'm just seeing the same black screen with a mouse
<sentbyGod> is the behavior at least consistent? that's what I like about me computer
<stoopkid> nope
<stoopkid> or at least, idk what changes i might've made to cause this to start happening
<locsmif> It appears my ethernet connection uses kernel module r8169. It experiences random connection loss, where my eth device loses its ipv4 address (keeps ipv6 address) although it stays "UP". I can connect as soon as I run dhclient -i <device>. Should I be using a different module?
<Nuovo1> guys, I have a problem with usb
<sentbyGod> what's the difference between debian, ubuntu, and linux mint?
<Nuovo1> guys, I have a problem with usb
<Nuovo1> The USB / dev / sdb1 unit must first be mounted to a mount point. Most distributions will do this automatically after removing and reinserting the USB drive.
<kostkon> Nuovo1, what's the problem exactly
<Nuovo1> kostkon The USB / dev / sdb1 unit must first be mounted to a mount point. Most distributions will do this automatically after removing and reinserting the USB drive.
<kostkon> Nuovo1, so the usb drive you connect isn't mounted automatically
<Nuovo1> kostkon exact, and connected, and it works .. but does not consider it through unetbootin
<Gargoyle> Nuovo1: Can you use "disks" to mount it?
<Nuovo1> Gargoyle: no, I do not have records, I have a pen
<Gargoyle> Nuovo1: You're not making any sense!
<stoopkid> i think the install is hanging when it gets to the point of trying to load the DE for the installer; is there a way to do the install through a command-line rather than through the GUI?
<Nuovo1> Gargoyle:   but sorry, why do I have to use the record? I have the pen, it's easier for me
<kostkon> stoopkid, tried nomodeset?
<kostkon> !nomodeset | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Gargoyle> I don't know what you mean by "record" or "pen"? Insert the usb drive then use the "Disks" application to see if/where it gets mounted.
<knotahacker> stoopkid: good idea - add nomodeset the the end of your grub boot line with the kernel
<stoopkid> "This makes it possible to have high resolution nice looking splash (boot) screens and flicker free transitions from boot splash to login screen. Unfortunately, on some cards this doesnt work properly and you end up with a black screen." (black screen in scary bold) looks like this might indeed be exactly the problem i'm running into, thanks kostkon
<kostkon> stoopkid, np
<stoopkid> knotahacker: this would be the 'linux' command in the menuentry?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: doesn't one line have a 'kernel' parameter?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: the one that says root=xxx
<Nuovo1> Gargoyle:  wait
<stoopkid> nope i've got a loopback line, a linux line, and an initrd line
<knotahacker> stoopkid: try it on the end of the linux line
<Nuovo1> Gargoyle: nothing k3b only disk
<knotahacker> stoopkid: i would guess you have a 'Radeon' card - known to have issues. I had a laptop I could only use vesa mode unless I compiled my own kernel.
<trijntje> I use byobu on an external system over ssh. I want to copy text from the byubu terminal window to my desktop. How can I do this, its driving me crazy
<stoopkid> weird, with nomodeset, it successfully boots into the DE
<knotahacker> stoopkid: as long as it works. you can look up other solutions later, but you might need to stick it in /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<knotahacker> stoopkid: then you can remove it from your grub and it will keep working (hopefully)
<stoopkid> wrt the graphics, looks like NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX
<knotahacker> trijntje: why can't you just select and paste? what doesn't work?
<stoopkid> according to lshw (the physical card itself is unfortunately positioned against the wall in the chassis and i can't read the label)
<Gargoyle> Nuovo1: anything from running "lsblk" in terminal?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: maybe the right driver would work better then - no idea
<stoopkid> well, i'm definitely infinitely further ahead with it than i was when i first popped in here, thanks for all the help!
<trijntje> knotahacker: I can 'select' the text, but as soon as I let go of the mouse it de-selects everything, so I have no time to copy it
<knotahacker> trijntje: whats your local system? i just installed byobu and it seems to copy/paste fine? ive got xubuntu latest
<trijntje> knotahacker: both are ubuntu 16.04
<knotahacker> trijntje: i installed to a remote machine over ssh
<knotahacker> trijntje: i would guess its a local problem, not remote? over my head..
<Gargoyle> Nuovo1: Remove the usb drive, then in a terminal run "dmesg -w". This will output some messages and then wait (it won't return your command prompt). Press enter a few times to make a gap and then insert your usb drive. You should almost immediately see some messages relating to the detection of the usb drive. Like this:- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/574TXPx87f/
<knotahacker> trijntje: maybe it's a weird bug - try rebooting locally?
<Nuovo1> ok Gargoyle
<Nuovo1> thanks for you Gargoyle
<nellypb> rails
<nellypb> j/#rails
<stoopkid> knotahacker: awesome, it totally works, minus the few catches here and there; i'll get that cleaned up over time though
<stoopkid> just successfully completed my install and booted into it
<stoopkid> well dammit, i always speak too soon..
<stoopkid> "[TIME] Timed out waiting for device dev-di...\x2d8858\x2d4bf999..."
<nellypb> #rails
<stoopkid> "[DEPEND] Dependency failed for /dev/disk/by-...92b-2658.." "[DEPEND] Dependency failed for Swap."
<knotahacker> stoopkid: did you swap drives or anything?
<stoopkid> nope, finally got it set up where (ostensibly) i don't need to
<stoopkid> had the installer on /dev/sdb, successfully booted into that from a menu item, and from there installed onto /dev/sda
<knotahacker> stoopkid: if you can get into /etc/fstab you can fix the error about swap?
<stoopkid> can i? what am i looking for in /etc/fstab?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: just comment it out if you can? the line that has swap in it
<stoopkid> seems to be a line below it with "   0    0", i guess i should comment that as well?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: ideally you would add the line back in when you are sure of the proper name or uuid of the swap partition.
<stoopkid> oh nvm it's just the same long line
<knotahacker> stoopkid: from a command line 'lsblk -pf'
<stoopkid> i tried `blkid /dev/sda5`, looks like that gives me the same UUID as was in fstab
<sentbyGod> I'm scared of ubuntu... I'm comfortable with debian but I love linuxMint
<sentbyGod> that's why I'm terrified of ubuntu... it's neither
<knotahacker> stoopkid: you can change the uuid part to /dev/sdx wherever you swap is
<knotahacker> sentbyGod: i have mint installed, but like xubunt best - for now. just got off Arch and had debian before that
<knotahacker> sentbyGod: debians really slow to get updates unless you run a least testing
<knotahacker> sentbyGod: ubuntu has a huge following though, so lots of help/posts on the web for help
<knotahacker> sentbyGod: almost as good as the arch wiki
<stoopkid> knotahacker: do i need to run some kind of update command or do the changes take effect immediately after editing fstab?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: it's immediate, but you won't be sure unless you reboot. if you did it wrong it might hang... you just commented, or changed things?
<stoopkid> changed the UUID in the swap line to /dev/sda5, which is where the swap "should" be and that device also had the same UUID that was originally in fstab
<stoopkid> so alright we'll see what rebooting does
<knotahacker> stoopkid: did you do the 'lsblk -pf'? that shows device numbers also
<knotahacker> stoopkid: even which one is swap
<knotahacker> stoopkid: the -f is for filesystems
<knotahacker> stoopkid: the p is for partitions - shows uuid
<stoopkid> just ran it, showing /dev/sda5 with FSTYPE as "swap" and UUID as what was originally there
<stoopkid> (in fstab, that is); i notice it's not mounted though. is it supposed to be?
<knotahacker> try sudo mkswap /dev/sda5;sudo swapon /dev/sda5
<stoopkid> alright, didn't throw any errors or anything at least, i guess i'll try rebooting again
<stoopkid> i'm showing a different UUID now in lsblk -pf
<stoopkid> damn; still throwing the error
<knotahacker> stoopkid: not sure why that happens sometimes, i end up using the /dev/sdx way mostly. i had uuids, but they do have uses.
<knotahacker> stoopkid: does mkswap work? whats the error?
<stoopkid> mkswap seemed like it worked; i'll pastebin the error
<stoopkid> https://pastebin.com/SQy4xRZr
<knotahacker> stoopkid: did you do swapon /dev/sda5? what does 'free -h' say?
<stoopkid> yea
<stoopkid> Swap: total 0B; used 0B; free 0B;
<Gargoyle> Swap is overrated! ;-)
<knotahacker> stoopkid: wonder how it got all those forward slashes? try just using the /dev/sda5 instead of /dev/by-uuid...
<knotahacker> Gargoyle: only way to hibernate, right?
<Gargoyle> Yeah. probably.
<Gargoyle> I have a desktop which never gets turned off.
<stoopkid> well my line in fstab is "UUID=/dev/sda5 ..." so i'm guessing that's not quite right; i'm gonna switch that out with the new UUID it's showing in lsblk -pf
<Gargoyle> stoopkid: I think you use just "/dev/sda5" OR "UUID=blah,blahblah"
<stoopkid> ah gotcha
<knotahacker> stoopkid: ahh nope - '/dev/sda5 none  swap  sw  0  0'
<knotahacker> stoopkid: another important tip: comment the original line always and make a new one thats modified. then you can easily compare and reverse edits.
<stoopkid> good call
<knotahacker> stoopkid: mostly speaking to myself :)
<Gargoyle> What's cryptswap !? (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ysQ9kSmvfS/)
<stoopkid> hrm
<Gargoyle> Seems I have a 2GB swapfile, but "free -h" still reports 0 swap.
<knotahacker> Gargoyle: you have to mount it in fstab
<knotahacker> stoopkid: still not getting it?
<Gargoyle> knotahacker: Link to paste is my fstab.
<stoopkid> so i set fstab back to use the '/dev/sda5 none swap ...', i run mkswap /dev/sda5, it says it wipes the old swap signature, and sets up swapspace version 1, size = 2 GB, and then looks like it succeedss
<stoopkid> then i try swapon/dev/sda5, it says deactivating swap /dev/disk/by-uuid/..., says [OK] deactivated, and now it's just hanging
<knotahacker> stoopkid: then you do swapon -a
<knotahacker> stoopkid: did you reboot after? could be left in your mtab file
<stoopkid> swapon -a /dev/sda5 "... swapon failed: Device or resource busy"
<knotahacker> stoopkid: mtab shows what fstab is using now
<knotahacker> stoopkid: /etc/mtab i mean
<stoopkid> i don't see it in mtab
<knotahacker> stoopkid: how much memory on your machine?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: maybe don't bother
<stoopkid> 2G ram
<knotahacker> stoopkid: should be enough. comment it out and use it without for now. what de did you choose?
<stoopkid> bash
<knotahacker> stoopkid: i really like xfce4 - really great for older/low memory systems
<knotahacker> stoopkid: you have a desktop or just command line?
<knotahacker> stoopkid: i have a couple machines running servers no desktop
<stoopkid> just command line, currently i'm booted into recovery mode root prompt; gonna try to mess with grub menuentry's to get a non-recovery non-root command-line
<knotahacker> stoopkid: shucks - hey I got to go - im at work now and have some - er -work to do :) good luck! hope you get it working!
<stoopkid> well have a good one, thanks for all the help!
<cevin> 卧槽。还真有人
<cevin> ubottu.com
<bazhang> !cn | cevin
<ubottu> cevin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubuntunoob1990> Hello. I just have a quick question about running an application on start up?
<mikerider> how to change primary display for using vga
<mikerider> not lvds
<hateball> !ask | ubuntunoob1990
<ubottu> ubuntunoob1990: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> mikerider: you can use for instance xrandr
<ubuntunoob1990> How do i make a command run on start up? I am trying to set up a gerbera media server but auto start doesnt seem to work. There is a service for it. But it doesnt start on boot
<hateball> !systemd | ubuntunoob1990
<ubottu> ubuntunoob1990: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<hateball> ubuntunoob1990: googling suggests there's no official packages for gerbera, so it itself is not supported. there seems to be a !ppa for it tho and those packages probably have systemd targets
<ubuntunoob1990> hateball, from what i can tell there are systemd targets but it just does not start on boot. I have to run it manually
<hateball> well then, something is wrong :)
<mikerider> how download window 7 without porno pictures
<mikerider> hateball was for Android x86
<mikerider> what means ICS I no want sharing my computer
<mikerider> every usedul software block
<mikerider> why
<mikerider> no 9atom
<mikerider> no win7
<hateball> It's ok, you can go back to arch now. we're all impressed
<mikerider> Ubuntu went bad
<mikerider> maybe fryed my USB bus
<mikerider> laptop fryed
<mikerider> I
<Gargoyle> ubuntunoob1990: How are you running it manually?
<mikerider> quantal worked and seems somebody hacked it
<mikerider> if the os can run zsnes it is fine
<mikerider> ZSNES
<Gargoyle> mikerider: You are the worst chatbot ever!
<mikerider> what you want for software on eeepc
<hateball> ubuntunoob1990: "journalctl -u $servicename" should show the log and why the service failed to start
<mikerider> 9atom gone
<hateball> mikerider: Do you have actual support questions? Otherwise there is !ot
<mikerider> Ubuntu 16 fry my USB bus?
<mikerider> why USB chip melt on board
<mikerider> after use Ubuntu 16
<Yohkii> Is there any official way to install AMD GPU drivers? I rekt my OS last time
<mikerider> Ubuntu 16 meltem?
<Yohkii> xubuntu 4.4.0.21
<hateball> Yohkii: For what chipset? The AMD drivers are included in the kernel now
<Yohkii> I have a R9 280 and it cries for opencl if I try to run a miner
<hateball> Yohkii: If you are on 16.04.04, then use !hwe to put you on kernel 4.13 with newer mesa/xorg
<Yohkii> I tried running the amdgpu pro and AMD-APP-SDK, which made my screen black on boot
<Yohkii> could get miner running from console, but screen never lit back up
<hateball> should be no need for amdgpu-pro
<Yohkii> ok, then I won't have to try that again :D
<hateball> !hwe | Yohkii first upgrade using HWE
<ubottu> Yohkii first upgrade using HWE: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> then you should be able to use...
<hateball> !info mesa-opencl-icd
<ubottu> mesa-opencl-icd (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenCL API -- ICD runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.2.8-0ubuntu0~17.10.1 (artful), package size 8701 kB, installed size 35156 kB
<hateball> I don't use AMD myself tho so I can't say 100% it'll work
<Yohkii> Thanks a lot hateball, hopefully I'll have it running as soon as it all is done installing
<hateball> Yohkii: Good luck !
<mikerider> Ubuntu is too much of a risk now
<crsnminusminus> hi there :)
<ChengLong> Ubuntu is too much of a risk for what if you dont mind me asking? I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 at moment
<SOLDIERz> Hey everyone is there a way to modify a ubuntu iso to do an unattended Installation of Ubuntu I found this offical do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization but there i still have the problem when starting from the custom version i still get the menu at bootup to select language
<mikerider> ditch ubuntu
<mikerider> after it fryed my USB bus
<mikerider> Ubuntu cannot be trusted
<mikerider> some sort of hardware enablement stack
<mikerider> "able"
<Gargoyle> mikerider: Ubuntu did not fry your USB bus.
<mikerider> no?
<mikerider> then explain how a specific USB chip gets fryed?
<ChengLong> Maybe you should use a different kernel so Ubuntu handles the motherboard differently. Low-latency kernel is good for things like gaming i heard.
<mikerider> last low latency kernel was Ubuntu studio 8
<ChengLong> Not sure about USB chips. Let me look it up...
<mikerider> forget ubuntu
<mikerider> after the Macs hacked my Ubuntu quantal cloud they wasted it
<hateball> mikerider: Please stop
<mikerider> though from the experience I'd guess more USA born crackers
<mikerider> this is what years have spawned
<mikerider> some crackers
<mikerider> I'd rather have secure com lines.
<ChengLong> I have limited knowledge of electronics other than with solar technology so i dont see how a Linux OS could fry a computer chip component
<ChengLong> It'll be interesting to read into later maybe
<Ben64> it couldn't, the dude is gone and probably a troll, not worth continuing
<ChengLong> Anyway here's the quick manual terrminal command for anyone interested in the low-latency kernel for Ubuntu systems i mentioned earlier:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-lowlatency.
<ChengLong> It makes Linux games such as those in the Steam store run more responsively in case there are any gamers in this chatroom, which I'm pretty sure there are.
<stoopkid> so i'm trying to install an nvidia driver, and it's giving me a warning that the current compiler is 5.4, but the kernel was installed with 5.3, and apparently it wants to be compiled with exactly the same version of gcc that the kernel used; would it work to use 5.4 or should i go ahead and try to install 5.3?
<Gargoyle> stoopkid: Why not just use the apt package?
<stoopkid> lack of knowledge of how to :)
<Ben64> you're going the harder route though
<stoopkid> idk, i'm trying to install it onto a non-networked computer, otherwise i'd just be running "apt-get install" commands
<Ben64> hook it up to a network for this
<Gargoyle> stoopkid: Oh wow. you brave soul!
<Gargoyle> I wouldn't even know where to start with that!
<Yohkii> If you fry your USB in a microwave, are microwaves unsafe?
<stoopkid> well, i'm trying to follow this glacier protocol, or at least, figure out to what extent it can realistically be followed
<Gargoyle> Yohkii: Yes.
<Yohkii> I see
<stoopkid> everything works with it so far except i think lack of the proper nvidia driver is garbling some characters on my screen, which is problematic for copying keys from screen to paper
<stoopkid> but on second thought, to install this extra stuff i'm already stepping outside the glacier protocol root of trust... so i should probably try something else first
<stoopkid> not sure what that something else would be, since i have one monitor, one quarantined PC, and only one way to connect them... through this nvidia graphics card
<Gargoyle> What is the point for the root of trust thing?
<stoopkid> to use exactly the tools that are vouched for by the glacier protocol developers, for lack of being able to audit all the code myself (yet)
<stoopkid> (software tools anyway; i'm kinda limited on hw due to being broke :)
<stoopkid> i can't necessarily audit all the code, but, i can look and see that lots of money that is secured by this code is still sitting there, so.. that probably says more than any audit i could do would, anyway
<Gargoyle> So they provide versions of all software that is approved?
<stoopkid> they link to ubuntu 16.04 and bitcoincore and a couple smaller scripts, along with what sha256sums should be expected for them
<stoopkid> they've got specific versions of things selected, but, still directing to external sources to actual acquire them, but they've got the sha256sums there to verify those downloads, in theory anyway
<hateball> How is this Ubuntu related?
<stoopkid> it was ubuntu related when i was asking about how to install packages onto offline machines, now i'm reconsidering whether to do that and am just answering some of Gargoyle 's questions about what it is i'm doing
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> heyyy
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usuario> join
<usuario> ya me va
<pragmaticenigma> !spanish | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usuario_> ok
<usuario_> ???
<usuario> ola
<usuario> picha corta
<usuario_> ???
<usuario_> gracioso
<usuario> tu madre si que es gracioso
<pragmaticenigma> usuario_, please find a different room to test conversations in
<usuario> your mum is a diferent room
<usuario> madafaka
<usuario> beach
<usuario> your mum is a shit
<usuario_> fgf
<eskimo> o.O
<DalekSec> usuario_: Not here either mate.
<pragmaticenigma> thanks DalekSec
<zamanf> hello
<zamanf> I am getting notifications from an app , i.e Telegram. Is it possible to save these notifications in a file?
<ne2k> I frequently use middle click to lower windows in Ubuntu (xenial). a recent update to Chrome has broken this functionality, but only for Chrome windows. is there anything that I can do to fix this? btw I should say that if I enable "use system title bar and borders" it's fine, but I prefer the other way and have always been able to use it before
<dedze> Hello, I have a small issue with ubuntu, the sidebar and the top thingie where I can see the time don't load. I tried rebooting and it didn't help.
<pragomer1> after adding some files to ubuntu iso via "iso master" the iso is bootable as a cd (iso) but not as an usbstick (mbr). how can I fix this?
<mistry> Hi, It looks like the package repository for 16.10 is removed from the ubuntu servers. Is there any mirror where I can find those packages?
<kostkon> mistry, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<outoftime_92> Is there way to install docker on Ubuntu 16.04.04 ? Docs says https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/ only about Ubuntu 16.04 (LTS)
<ikonia> docker is in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> just install the package
<outoftime_92> ikonia: from docker docs: The contents of /var/lib/docker/, including images, containers, volumes, and networks, are preserved. The Docker CE package is now called docker-ce.
<ikonia> outoftime_92: what has that got to do with what I've just said
<mistry> kostkon, that link contains the ubuntu ISO files. I am looking for the packages repository.
<kostkon> mistry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<dedze> Hello I'm back. My sidebar and topbar on ubuntu have disappeared. I tried to enter ccsm in the terminal and all options are disabled there and if I reenable them, it won't save my new settings.
<multifractal> I'm getting a problem with the Python wrapper to this library https://github.com/NiklasRosenstein/deepmatching/blob/master/Makefile. I got it to complete the build but when I import the Python module I get the error "ImportError: ./_deepmatching.so: undefined symbol: png_create_info_struct" I've apt-getting various version of libpng but I can;t get it to work.
<multifractal> Does this look like I have a wrong version of libpng or something like that?
<ikonia> multifractal: talk to the maintainer of that library
<ne2k> outoftime_92, 16.04.04 /is/ 16.04
<ne2k> it's a point release
<mistry> kostkon, thanks, I'll give it a try
<kostkon> mistry, just update your sources list to point to old-releases
<multifractal> ikonia: I accidentally instaled a couple of libpngs concurrently, and now removed all of them except libpng12-0. But when I only have this version 12, the build fails with "png.h: No such file or directory".
<ikonia> you're missing the header from the development package
<dedze> Please I have a problem can someone help me? My side and top panels have disappeared. I tried to reactivate the unity pluggin in ccsm but it didn't work.
<ioria> dedze, tried  the Guest session  ?
<dedze> ioria: Hi, thank you for your answer, I will try
<ioria> ok
<dedze> ioria: It happened only today and last night I updated from the update manager
<BillD73> dedze: this was an answer for 14.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/475296/unity-launcher-and-top-panel-disappeared-in-14-04
<dedze> ioria: Everything is fine in the guest session
<rwx777> can i deinstall pulseaudio or do i get dependency issues. only want to use alsa
<ioria> dedze, ok, something wrong with your personal (user) session...
<mistry> kostkon, I updated the sources.list , then did an "apt-get update" . Still my "apt-get install" fails. Here's the error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/stqJsnHDzD/
<ioria> dedze, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<dedze> ioria: Should I do this in my session or ghost session?
<dedze> I mean guest
<ioria> dedze, you can do it also in console if you want
<ioria> dedze, nope, in your session
<dedze> Is console the same as terminal?
<ioria> dedze, no, ctrl+alt+f1
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<kostkon> mistry, also paste your sources.list contents
<dedze> ioria: ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't do anything in my session
<ioria> dedze, ctrl+alt+f2
<dedze> ioria: is there a way to change my keyboard layyout from the terminal? It will be complicated to put my password with the french layyout
<mistry> kostkon, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dVFG67XYWw/
<geirha> looks like old-releases is missing packages ... again
<ioria> dedze,  ok, can you login in your session and open a terminal ?
<dedze> ioria: this I can yep
<ioria> dedze, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<kostkon> mistry, just make a backup of it, e.g.  mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak, then remove all the lines and just paste those four lines that are shown on the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list
<dedze> ioria: It's done :P
<geirha> kostkon, mistry: Won't help
<dedze> ioria: Should I reboot now,
<geirha> kostkon: look here: curl -s http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.xz | xz -cd | awk -v RS= '/^Package: geany-common/'
<geirha> it says Filename: pool/universe/g/geany/geany-common_1.28-2_all.deb   but that clearly doesn't exist: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/geany/
<kostkon> geirha, hmm
<dedze> ioria: Welcome back, it's done, I'm rebooting
<ioria> dedze, ok
<dedze> ioria: the side and top bars are still missing :P
<mistry> kostkon, I've done that, same results. terminal capture = https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BqR4mx6xFt/
<ioria> dedze, are you on xenial, right ?
<dedze> Ubuntu 16.04
<kostkon> mistry, the file isn't there it seems
<ioria> dedze,  can you paste ~/.xsession-errors
<dedze> Should I put this into the terminal?
<dedze> ioria: BTW when I enter ccsm in the terminal it opens the control panel for some software? Everything is deactivated, but on the guest session a lot of things were activated
<dedze> ioria: Maybe the issue comes from this? I tried to reactivate but it won't save my changes
<mistry> kostkon, You're right.. I was able to install leafpad.. though i was unable to install geany / meld
<ioria> dedze,  you can backup your ~/.config  and  ~/.compiz folders and reoot
<ioria> *reboot
<dedze> ioria: How do I do this? Sorry I'm really bad with ubuntu hehe.
<kostkon> mistry, ok. but best course of action would be to upgrade to a supported release. otherwise, you'll continue to have repo problems and you aren't currently gettung any security updates. your system is alreadu pretty insecure at this point
<anto> test
<ioria> dedze,  cat  ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<e42Mono> dedze: just make a copy of those files. They are in your home folder
<dedze> e42Mono: How can I access the home folder from the terminal? Usually I use the side bar, but it's disappeared
<outoftime_92> ne2k: ok, thanks.
<mistry> kostkon, you're right.. thanks
<juan__> hi
<artoil> ao
<artoil> oooo
<dedze> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4pHm9VDQ6k
<artoil> coioni
<TJ-> geirha: mistry: kostkon: Geany 1.28-2 amd64:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/1.28-2/+build/10950630 (see "Built files")
<e42Mono> dedze: if you just do cd ~ now you're in your home folder
<dedze> ioria: Something went wrong
<e42Mono> by default a terminal opens in the home folder
<e42Mono> "cd ~" like that
<ioria> dedze,  what's your video card ? and using proprietary drivers ?
<dedze> ioria: I have no idea but I saw some AMD stuff when updated yesterday? Maybe it sapped to proprietary drivers. I also saw this while googling my issue but I have no idea how to check
<dedze> swapped
<ioria> dedze,  did you install amdgpu-pro from the AMD website ?
<anto> firefox in ubuntu can not play video on facebook how to solve it ????
<dedze> I only installed from the ubuntu software center, the updates and skype
<dedze> It's all I ever installed on the laptop
<dedze> ioria: on amazon it says my laptop has this graphic card Intel HD Graphics
<nutzz> Is there any software that allows me to create bootable usbs with windows available in ubuntu software center?
<e42Mono> nutzz: you can do things manually
<MacroMan> When Ubuntu 18.04 server is released in April, will be ready for production use straight away or is it advisable to wait?
<e42Mono> partition your usb drive into FAT32s
<e42Mono> put bootables on each partition
<anto> I am from Indonesia
<JimBuntu> MacroMan, it will be "ready"... that's the point of waiting so long and testing..;. I generally wait until the first minor update though
<nutzz> e42Mono: ok, I'll do things manually.
<e42Mono> do you want just windows?
<e42Mono> or windows and ubuntu maybe?
<mistry> TJ- , Thanks for the link... looks like I'll need to install some packages manually.
<ioria> dedze,  mv  ~/.config  ~/.config.back  and do the same for the compiz folder
<dedze> ioria: mv  ~/.config  ~/.config.back
<dedze> ioria: Should I put all this in terminal?
<ioria> dedze,  yes
<dedze> ioria: It's done but the terminal didnt write anything
<ioria> dedze,  backup  also the compiz folder
<TJ-> mistry: you can generally find the build product on Launchpad by going to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME/+publishinghistory following the correct 'Version' link and then following the 'Builds" link for the architecture (e.g. amd64)
<dedze> ioria: I did it for both
<ioria> dedze,  reboot, then
<dedze> Oki
<Sven_vB> hi :) assume I have an HTTP CONNECT proxy that can simulate my favorite subset of the internet. is there a somewhat-easy way to establish a network interface that simulates a direct DHCP internet connection by tunneling the traffic through my CONNECT proxy?
<TJ-> mistry: or if you know the exact package version you can start from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/$SOURCE_PACKAGE_NAME/$VERSION
<dedze> Hi TJ-
<ikonia> Sven_vB: simulates a direct dhcp internet connection ?
<ikonia> do you mean a NAT
<Sven_vB> ikonia, I'm not entirely sure but I think yes.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: what are you actually trying to do / why
<ikonia> maybe that will help us get the right answer for you
<dedze> ioria: I rebooted the laptop, the side and top bars are not back :p
<mistry> TJ-: thanks for the info.. its really really useful.. I'd previously installed a different version when i missed some packages.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: there is no such thing as a 'direct DHCP connection' and I cannot imagine a TCP HTTP proxy easily handling UDP DHCP
<ioria> dedze,  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the relevant subset doesn't have relevant non-TCP servers that I know of. at least if I understood correctly that bind9 can answer DNS over TCP, too.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<ikonia> forget the solution, but what is the problem
<dedze> ioria: It's finished
<ioria> dedze,  and try to set up a new user
<TJ-> Sven_vB: DHCP is not DNS, and DNS only uses TCP for zone file transfers, generally /not/ for queries
<dedze> ioria: Do you mean creating a new user session? How do I do this from the terminal?
<ioria> dedze,  sudo adduser   mynewuser
<ioria> dedze,  dash not working ?
<dedze> ioria: What is dash?
<ioria> dedze,  press the Window key
<dedze> ioria: The new user is created
<dedze> It doesnt do anything
<dedze> BTW altt ctrl t doesn't open terminal either
<dedze> I had to right click th edesktop to open a terminal
<ioria> dedze,  right click ?
<Sven_vB> ikonia, I'm trying to make it easier for random programs to work with the restricted network access the proxy can provide. I'm trying to minimize the proxy config management effort when switching between locations with full normal/usual internet and mostly no internet.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: what you're suggesting a solution doesn't sound like "easy"
<Sven_vB> TJ-, oh thanks. then I might have to set up a local bind server.
<dedze> ioria: I mean the shortcuts dont work, the only way I could open the terminal was to perform a right click with my mouse on the desktop
<ioria> dedze,  right click does not open a terminal
<dedze> ioria: I mean right click then choose Open terminal from the menu :p
<BillD73> dedze: the key combo CTRL + ALT + F1 will get you a terminal
<ioria> dedze,  are you on unity ?
<dedze> BillD73: Oh right it worked, but now I'm stucked inside how do I get out ?
<dedze> ioria: Ubuntu 16.04
<BillD73> dedze: no need to get out of it at the moment  the things ioria is having you do need the terminal
<TJ-> dedze: from a console Alt+F7 should return you to the GUI on tty7
<pragmaticenigma> dedze, CTRL + ALT + F7 will return you to the desktop
<ioria> dedze,  i suspect you're using something else
<dedze> Thanks guys I'm back in the desktop
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: Ctrl isn't require when in a console; that's only for when using the X server
<ioria> dedze,  xfce ?
<dedze> ioria: It says in the terminal Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS then my username
<pragmaticenigma> I did not know that TJ- ... must be carry over from RedHat days
<ioria> dedze,  echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Sven_vB> ikonia, I don't have a solution yet, just an idea that might lead to one. some programs I use only understand environment proxy config, so managing the proxy config on an application level would require I restart them. I was hoping to ideally find some way to make NetworkManager arrange their connectivity, switching the configs as easy as switching the wifi.
<ikonia> if you're dropping your connection, you're pretty much restarting the service anyway
<dedze> ioria: It didnt do anything
<ioria> dedze,  again please    echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<ikonia> Sven_vB: wouldn't an easy solution to be to run a local proxy on your machine, point all the apps at that so it never changes, then just have the proxy forwarding config on a per URL basis set in your config
<dedze> ioria: Oh it says unity
<ioria> dedze,  logout and login in the new user
<dedze> ioria: Sorry I think I got confused, I thought unity was a OS like ubuntu or windows
<Bo_Tree> Unity is the launcher mine is Mate
<BAD_TUTORIAL> LIST -YES
<dedze> Bo_Tree: Is the launcher the name for the side bar?
<dedze> ioria: the new user is completely normal at first sight
<ioria> dedze,  press the Window key
<dedze> ioria: It  opens the search thingie
<ioria> dedze,  that's the Dash
<dedze> ioria: Ohh oki :p
<dedze> ioria: Is my old user account dead?
<ioria> dedze,  log in again the broken user session and paste    ls -al  ~ | pastebinit
<Sven_vB> ikonia, that would probably do. I could makeshift my own tray icon for squid config, of course using the existing network manager icon would be nicer for UI. I'd then still have to micromanage programs that have bad or no support for HTTP proxy config, probably via some sort of SOCKS4-to-HTTP-proxy, then find a general-SOCKS equivalent of torify, then changing all the invocations to use that.
<Sven_vB> ikonia, thus, if NetworkManager had some neat kind of VPN that I could hook up to my proxy, that would have been much easier.
<dedze> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ynRmbGKycw
<ikonia> Sven_vB: got to be honest, doesn't sound like a real world problem
<ikonia> I move around a lot and don't have this problem setting up my laptop use the network/proxy of the location
<TJ-> Sven_vB: for HTTP protocol, configure squid as a transparent proxy with a kernel netfilters redirect to squid
<ioria> dedze,  config  it's still there
<Sven_vB> ikonia, I envy you.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: what appications are causing this level of problem ?
<dedze> ioria: It must have recreated itself because the config.back is here too
<ioria> dedze,    right... so dbus is owned by root
<Sven_vB> ikonia, old games for one.
<dedze> ioria: I have no idea about this
<ikonia> a game !
<ikonia> the way you where talking about this, sounded like business apps "I'd have to restart it" as if you couldn't affort downtime
<ioria> dedze,    sudo chown  -R luffy:luffy .dbus
<TJ-> Sven_vB: so what are you trying to do? Avoid a restrictive firewall on the network you're connected to by tunneling out via HTTP proxy?
<dedze> ioria: IDK about this one, I dont know much about the chown command and I'd rather not mess with it
<ioria> dedze,  the point is that in your Home folder all the files should be owned by you, not by root
<dedze> ioria: I feel like the issue lies with not being able to reactivate unity plugin in CCSM
<dedze> ioria: But isn't it like this for a reason? I'm scared it will break something later
<ioria> dedze,  you don't remove anything, you change ownership
<dedze> ioria: I'd rather skip this one because I don't understand the consequences of it hehe
<leftyfb> dedze: why ask for support when you refuse to accept and implement the support?
<ioria> ok
<Sven_vB> TJ-, currently just trying to tunnel an old game and some comparable un-cooperative programs through my proxy, in order to show them an optimized version of the real internet. if I can extend that to a more general VPN-like approach, all the better.
<dedze> leftyfb: No it's not like this, I don't want to be disrespectful.. I'm just trying to understand what's going on.. I'm just so unknowledgable about ubuntu
<leftyfb> dedze: and ioria is trying to explain to you. Everything on your home directory should have permissions owned by your user. the chown command is "change ownership". If you want to know more about the command type: man chown
<Sven_vB> more general = easily give all programs that optimized view, and toggle which optimizations to apply.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: optimised version of the internet ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<Sven_vB> ikonia, establishing my own dictatorship censored/ patriotically enhanced version of the internet, inside my computer.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: thats not optimising anything
<ikonia> and what's the point
<ikonia> Sven_vB: got to be honest, this sounds like you're making a problem
<Sven_vB> ikonia, the point is convincing the less-cooperative programs to behave the way I want, w/o having to learn how to decompile and patch their binaries. I've already managed parts of that using a virtual machine and some commercial network interception tools, now I'm trying to get that to work with just wine instead of a full windows VM, and a selfmade proxy instead of the 3rd-party intercept software.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: less-cooporative programs?
<ikonia> Sven_vB: honestly, just doesn't sound real
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: can you give some examples with program names and how they're less cooperative than others?
<Sven_vB> ikonia, dunno what your "real" is. it's not a business problem, yes. it's more playing around.
<skinux> How do I export an environment variable to system-wide?
<Sven_vB> skinux, set it in /etc/profile
<skinux> Just put it after everything else?
<akik> skinux: yes
<Gargoyle> Sven_vB, akik, skinux: I thought the correct place for system wide env vars was in /etc/environment ?
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, nope, the once I could admit I'm trying to run, I'd be expected to search the internet for other solutions first.
<Sven_vB> Gargoyle, you're right, that's a better place for that.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: sounds like you have your answer then
<Sven_vB> *the ones
<raidghost> TJ-: Around?
<ikonia> Sven_vB: I don't really get how this is a problem, configure applition to use proxy on network you're on, job done
<raidghost> Done some research. Figured out that /drivers/media/dvb-core/Kconfig config DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS 16
<Sven_vB> ikonia, yeah, for most of them I actually to have a mostly-working collection of many small crutches. I was hoping to generalize them using one large enough hammer instead of the many small special case solutions.
<Sven_vB> *do have
<ikonia> but most networks advertise a proxy, which is picked up by network manager
<Sven_vB> also I could save about 40-ish netfilter rules if all traffic went through my proxy by default.
<dafuqsystemd> ding da ding
<Sven_vB> ikonia, the Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Protocol mechanism?
<dafuqsystemd> Anyway, why would systemd complain of: "Error: Cannot create any directory in" $MUHDIRECTORY ?
<dafuqsystemd> Correct permissions.
<ikonia> Sven_vB: thats one way
<dafuqsystemd> chowned, chmodded
<dafuqsystemd> Attempting to change storage directory for apt-cacher-ng
<dafuqsystemd> Changed the folder in the configuration file and systemd file.
<dafuqsystemd> chmodded, chowned
<dafuqsystemd> But bitches.
<ikonia> dafuqsystemd: enough
<ikonia> this is not how tyou engage with people
<dafuqsystemd> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> dafuqsystemd: state a problem without bad language or rude phrases
<ikonia> dafuqsystemd: rather than join with a foolish nickname, ramble on and start saying things like "but bitches"
<dafuqsystemd> You're right, you're not being a good communicator.
<ikonia> !guidelines | dafuqsystemd
<ubottu> dafuqsystemd: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dafuqsystemd> COMPLAINS / Bitches
<dafuqsystemd> Thanks for culturally exluding me
<hellier> Is there an rdesktop param that lets me draft files from windows to my home machine (ubuntu)?
<dafuqsystemd> That's not inclusive of you.
<ikonia> dafuqsystemd: I know what it means - don't need that sort of thing
<mancman3> well done
<youreaviagnagchi> Anyone, since I was so rudely interrupted.
<Sven_vB> *popcorn*
<youreaviagnagchi> Systemd complains about not being able to create a folder, while having correct permissions.
<youreaviagnagchi> Can't have popcorn when someone has godmode on.
<youreaviagnagchi> lmao
<youreaviagnagchi> That's a coward ;)
<ikonia> youreaviagnagchi: there will be no more warnings
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, file system permissions you mean? have you checked apparmor or similar restriction mechanisms?
<ikonia> youreaviagnagchi: deal with your technical problem, no more snide comments or bad language or rude phrases please
<youreaviagnagchi> Apparmor? Elabborate pls
<youreaviagnagchi> ikonia: k
<ikonia> thanks
<youreaviagnagchi> ikonia: k
<pavlos> hellier: does this help ... http://bayo.opadeyi.net/2011/06/copy-files-between-linux-and-windows.html
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, AppArmor is a programs that helps other programs avoid operating on files they're not meant to operate on.
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, like a firewall but for file systems.
<youreaviagnagchi> Sven_vB: I've never modified it intentionally.
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, I didn't either when I first learned about it.
<youreaviagnagchi> I'm not sure why it would complain just changing a directory in the configuraiton files.
<youreaviagnagchi> I even copied source folder to new destination.
<youreaviagnagchi> Nada.
<ikonia> youreaviagnagchi: are you aware of selinux ?
<youreaviagnagchi> I know the name.
<mancman3> its similar to apparmor
<ikonia> youreaviagnagchi: apparmor is another way of doing the same thing, it's policy based protection
<youreaviagnagchi> ikonia: k
<ikonia> so therefore changing a directory in a config file, may look like nothing, but if it's not in line with what the policy expects, it will block it
<pavlos> youreaviagnagchi: can you paste the output of the systemd command that shows that error?
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, also make sure you're really checking the same file paths for the permissions. a chroot might give the complaining service another view than you have.
<youreaviagnagchi> Mar 07 09:18:21 $MYBOX apt-cacher-ng[9166]: Error: Cannot create any directory in $DIRECTORY
<Sven_vB> the "any" looks suspicious
<Gargoyle> That's a duff error message. We'll need to know what $DIRECTORY is?
<dchotas> Hello folks, I'm on 16.04 and updated my system only to find that I have no window decorations and also compositing seems messed up. After some reserach I used aptitude to reinstall compiz, unity and ubuntu-desktop but to no avail, lightdm seems fine but as soon as I login my user the top panel, unity dash or dock disappear.
<youreaviagnagchi> Gargoyle: the directory I've change it to.
<youreaviagnagchi> default is /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, lemme guess, the new directory is not within /var
<youreaviagnagchi> Sven_vB: correct, policy then I'm assuming?
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, could very well be the case. I still wonder why the error has "any" instead of a specific directory name that acng would have tried to create.
<terminalator> How does one download a link from the clipboard using wget?
<ikonia> you should see any policy errors in the syslog
<youreaviagnagchi> Sven_vB: well, it doesn't necessarily create static files.
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, try su-ing into a shell running as the user account and group that you use for acng, then climb the path one-by-one starting from /
<youreaviagnagchi> ikonia: syslog command?
<ikonia> no, syslog is a log file
<Sven_vB> usually /var/log/syslog
<Gargoyle> terminalator: In a terminal you mean?
<terminalator> Gargoyle: Yes, I'm tinkering around with wget and xclip, but haven't found a solution yet.
<Gargoyle> Do you mean programatically, and not just by typing "wget " and then pressing SHIFT+CTRL+v ?
<Sven_vB> terminalator, if you mean to download the file at the URL that's currently stored in clipboard, wget "$(xsel --clipboard --output)"
<terminalator> Gargoyle: Well, I'm trying to set up this command that download links from the clipboard using wget.
<terminalator> Sven_vB: Ah, I see. That's what I'm looking for.
<terminalator> Thanks guys! ;)
<Sven_vB> terminalator, of course the original question is an interesting one as well. ;)
<Sven_vB> terminalator, oh, if there are many URLs, you may want to use something with xargs
<Sven_vB> xsel --clipboard --output | xargs {magic here} wget {maybe more magic
<Sven_vB> }
<terminalator> Sven_vB: I'll defenitely give that a try ;)
<Sven_vB> in order to normalize whitespace and similar noise, xsel --clipboard --output | grep -oPe '\w+://\S+' | xargs {magic?} wget {magic?}
<mustmodify_> I had a USB wifi stick working on my linux machine. It stopped working a few days ago. I have had the machine working via ethernet because I'm too lazy to figure out how I got it working in the first place. But my wife is sick of the yellow cable running across the living room. `ifconfig` shows enp2s0, enp3so, lo and lxdbr0. This machine has two ethernet cards (onboard and expansion) so I'm assuming the usb device is lxdbr0. Is that right? [[Please let 
<mustmodify_> I noticed enp2s0 and lxdbr0 have IPv6 addresses but not ipv4. Why one and not the other? Could that have something to do with it? If so, ... I'm not sure what to google. :)
<erdem> hi there
<TJ-> youreaviagnagchi: I don't see any apparmor profile shipped in the apt-cacher-ng package (you can check with "dpkg -L apt-cacher-ng" but you could also try finding a policy affecting a-c-n with "sudo grep -rn cacher /etc/apparmor.d/"
<TJ-> mustmodify_: lxdbr0 is the bridge for the LXD container daemon, so not it.
<erdem> i want to setup a network share on my ubuntu server. i figured that ssh will do the job. my question is: how do i make the shared directory accessible to every client, without the need to change permissions/owner of the shared directory?
<Sven_vB> mustmodify_, check iwconfig for a list of which adapters are wifi
<TJ-> mustmodify_: wifi interfacesgenerally start with "wl". Try "iwconfig" since that only reports details of wifi interfaces. Also, please show us "pastebinit <( lsusb; dmesg )"
<erdem> chmod -R 777 /shared ?
<pavlos> erdem: consider using samba and have /shared available to all clients
<mustmodify_> you guys use pastebin? Is that the one with all the ads?
<mustmodify_> iwconfig... so...
<mustmodify_> ifconfig is non-wifi?
<Sven_vB> mustmodify_, I prefer adfree pastebins.
<Sven_vB> mustmodify_, ifconfig isn't concerned about whether it's wifi
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify_  there's alos hastebin
<mustmodify_> I see.
<mustmodify_> hastebin lolz
<mustmodify_> I usually use github but I'm paste-thing-agnostic.
<MonkeyDust> https://www.hastebin.com/
<mustmodify_> Trying to remember... there used to be one I always used. I don't think it was either of those.
<Sven_vB> hastebin has fallen victim to cloudflare
<BillD73> https://paste.ubuntu.com/  sudo apt install pastebinit      <command> | pastebinit   no ads
<pavlos> mustmodify_: you can use, <command> | nc termbin.com 9999
<mustmodify_> Just FYI, googling 'list of make's tasks' or even 'make tasks' is useless.
<mustmodify_> Google needs a "nerd" flag
<mustmodify_> make task -nerd
<Sven_vB> yeah. same with "vpn over connect"
<mustmodify_> oh, their tags are keys...
<mustmodify_> nerd:nerd make tasks
<mustmodify_> 1.  `iwconfig` showed the four interfaces and said none were wifi.
<mustmodify_> 2. I found the driver I originally used. But the instructions now say to install dkms, and I'm not on the interwebz so ... that isn't working.
<mustmodify_> I can plug in the yellow cable again I guess.
<MonkeyDust> mustmodify_  also explore the command   iwlist
<youreaviagnagchi> Yeah, so it has something to do with being in the /var/cache directory
<mustmodify_> tada! I had done `sudo make` and `sudo make install` thinking maybe the kernel updated (I saw something about it not lasting through kernel updates)...
<youreaviagnagchi> I copied apt-cacher-ng to apt-cacher-ng-test and it worked fine.
<mustmodify_> no luck. But then I rebooted and it's working now!
<mustmodify_> Hazzah!
<youreaviagnagchi> So what controls that?
<mustmodify_> (is that how you spell that?)
<youreaviagnagchi> apparmor/selinux?
<erdem> pavlos, with a samba share, do i have to give the shared directory special permissions?
<pavlos> mustmodify_: see huzzah; used to express approval or delight
<youreaviagnagchi> TJ Sven_vB  ^
<Sven_vB> mustmodify_, honestly it may be easier to invest about 8 USD in a cheap wifi dongle that's auto-supported by ubuntu.
<mustmodify_> @MonkeyDust Sven_vB, pavlos, BillD73, Tj: Thanks
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, if the program name matters and you're on mostly-vanilla ubuntu, it's probably apparmor.
<erdem> i want to share a mounted hard drive. location is /mnt/backup and it belongs to root:root - can i mount --bind it to some other location and set permissions there? or shall i just share /mnt/backup directly via samba? pavlos
<pavlos> erdem: no, the shared dir can be left alone with its own perms, you just provide that dir to clients.
<mustmodify_> Sven_vB: well, we're moving. For the next few weeks I'll be in a temp spot, but then wherever we land I'll go back to hard-wired again.
<mustmodify_> It doesn't really make sense to be on wifi when you have fiber-to-the-house.
<mustmodify_> </bragging-on-our-city>
<phablet> ksmkskdkdkdmdmzmzmzmdmdmzmzhxhchjdjdjhdhfbfvfvfhfjdhdvvxbxvdvfhfhdghddhdjfjhfhcjfhfjdhhfjjfjfvjxkdkdndndndnndndndndnnx xb. xbxfgjkkdksksndnskdnsnsnskdkkdjsjdjdjdkdjdhbbnfncknxhdhfjfbfvffhfjghfgghghgjgjgjghfbgnfvdjxodhsfkkdkdnfbdbfkfvendbcmdbbnflñdbbcbnn.  ckkd
<Sven_vB> mustmodify_, that dongle may come in handy before you know it. I was surprised once when Ubuntu stopped shipping the drivers for my netbook's ethernet.
<ikonia> phablet: ?
<Sven_vB> cat probably.
<youreaviagnagchi> Sven_vB: sudo grep -rn cacher /etc/apparmor.d/  returns nothing.
<pavlos> erdem: in samba you can define [shared] path = /mnt/backup guest ok = yes
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, you could try running acng in strace (check the man page for how to get un-shortened file paths displayed) and maybe get more info on what leads to the error.
<Sven_vB> e.g. what directories it's trying to create.
<youreaviagnagchi> Sven_vB: right on, time to learn some new stuff :^)
<Sven_vB> also use -o because strace produces LOTS of output
<youreaviagnagchi> 👌
<youreaviagnagchi> Sven_vB: how do you run a program as a specific user?  Tried to su into it, but apparently can't do that?
<erdem> pavlos, works like a charm, thank you!
<pavlos> erdem: np
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, often you need superuser powers to run su. if you have sudo powers, you can sudo -su username, or -iu to make it a login shell.
<youreaviagnagchi> ah, -iu
<aarobc> Hey, so I'm using ubuntu for development, and was finding our test suite would run faster for people running macs. After some messing, I was able to exceed even the mac performance by remounting my home directory with  `nobarriers`. I'm aware that this can be risky business, but is there an alternative? Any other way to improve disk performance? we're on the exact same hardware (booting ubuntu on mac) so I'm saddened
<youreaviagnagchi> -su did it actually
<Sven_vB> youreaviagnagchi, yeah -su is a normal shell, based on the one it was run in.
<Sven_vB> actually -s is. the -u is just for custom username.
<aarobc> roughly 20x slower on ubuntu with barriers :(
<TJ-> youreaviagnagchi: check /var/log/auth.log for any sign of denials
<youreaviagnagchi> oh
<youreaviagnagchi> oh
<pragmaticenigma> aarobc, while you have the same exact hardware for the two computers, macs are built for running MacOS. The OS is optimized for that specific hardware where Ubuntu is designed to handle multiple configurations. Unless your team is willing to build a custom kernel for that specific machine, you will not be able to achieve the system performance you are seeking
<youreaviagnagchi> der
<TJ-> aarobc: which fiel system ?
<youreaviagnagchi> apparently I don't have access to the base
<youreaviagnagchi> -_-
 * youreaviagnagchi facepalm
<TJ-> youreaviagnagchi: /always/ check /all/ logs first; grep is your friend :)
<youreaviagnagchi> Well, I learned how to use strace and some new su commands so not a waste of time
<youreaviagnagchi> Thanks :)
<youreaviagnagchi> Generic complaint: Why doesn't the default desktop 17.10 auto organize icons?
<youreaviagnagchi> Mounted drives just dogpile on each other.
<pragmaticenigma> right click and click on Organize by Name, youreaviagnagchi
<youreaviagnagchi> pragmaticenigma: >auto organize
<youreaviagnagchi> And I haven't found an option for it.
<pragmaticenigma> Actually I have no idea... I'm running 16.04... overlooked the 17.10 comment
<aarobc> TJ-: ext4
<youreaviagnagchi> 18.04 S O O N
<youreaviagnagchi> I was running it on a spare Chromebook until it decided to shit the bed last night :'(
<youreaviagnagchi> RIP lil buddy
<TJ-> aarobc: is the underlying device SSD? if so, does the entry in /etc/fstab have the'discard' option added (which can slow things down)
<pragmaticenigma> please mind your language youreaviagnagchi
<aarobc> TJ-: ssd:yes, no discard option visible
<prudedudes> IT DECIDED TO DEFECATE IN ITS SLEEPING QUARTERS
<prudedudes> JFC
<aarobc> I mean, why the hell does using barriers destroy performance?
<aarobc> Is there a faster file system out there?
<hggdh> prudedudes: please do not go that way. You know you should not. Consider this as a warning
<aarobc> it's the difference of running tests that take 12 seconds vs  nearly 4 minutes
<prudedudes> hggdh: lol infinite IPS and handles my dude, don't really care, you're not important
<TJ-> aarobc: I can understand why barriers would have a performance hit if the device is re-ordering rights frequently
<aarobc> TJ-: but isn't it unsafe to mount without barriers?
<dchotas> Hello everyone, I got back to my workstaiton after a week of vacations and after running my updates through the software center I lost all windows decorations and compositing. Can anyone help me figure this out? I'm on 16.04
<aarobc> my workaround has been to remount without barriers, run the tests, then remount with them enabled
<Sven_vB> how does lightdm decide which session managers to offer?
<dchotas> I've already tried using aptitude to reinstall compiz, unity and the ubuntu-desktop packages but to no avail.
<aarobc> dchotas: use i3, then no windows to decorate
<Kurogane> I've a problem to install ubuntu, in the the "Configure the Package Manager" step is failing. Here what happen in that step https://puu.sh/zCn0D/cc8758ded7.gif
<TJ-> aarobc: it seems strange you'd see such a hit, but the numbers are relative so I'm not clear if the comparision is valid - there could be other things going on. I'm not aware of any reports of excessive performance loss using ext4 and it's the default for most installs.
<pragmaticenigma> Kurogane, is your virtual machine properly setup to provide a network connection to the guest?
<nacc> dchotas: have you rebooted since the updates?
<dchotas> nacc: the problem only started after the first restart following the updates, I choose to do so because I noticed there was a kernel update
<nacc> dchotas: oh i see
<TJ-> dchotas: you're not the first to suffer this; we've had several report the same issue the last few days. It seems there's something upsetting the desktop session in the user's config
<dchotas> TJ-: I've seen a couple ask ubuntu/stack overflow quesiton since the 25th of feb reporting similar issues, I tried most of the stuff suggested, but compiz still seems broken everywhere I look
<Kurogane> pragmaticenigma, yes.
<TJ-> dchotas: to prove you're suffering the same issue create a new user and log-in to it's GUI and see if it works - if so, that suggests it's a saved setting in your regular user's config
<TJ-> dchotas: if you've got the time we'd love to find out exactly which setting is causing this
<nino> hii
<nino> hello
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I had some bugginess a couple weeks ago... after a few reboots for other reasons, it "cleared" itself up
<nino> Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit Audio
<pavlos> !de | nino
<dchotas> TJ-: newusertest has absolutely no problem, so it' most probably something on my home folder
<ubottu> nino: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nino> hi guys I have an audio problem with ubuntu
<nino> sorry
<dchotas> TJ-: one thing I noted that's related to some other reports of similar issue is using cairo-dock
<TJ-> dchotas: right... my current hypothesis is something in the old settings confuses some upgraded package... the hard part is figuring out what. My best idea right now would be to, from a console terminal, set an "inotifywait -rm $HOME/.config |& tee /tmp/inotify.log" then try to do a GUI log-in. After it fails return to the console, Ctrl+C the inotifywait, and "pastebinit /tmp/inotify.log" so we can try to
<TJ-> determine which file(s) to inspect
<nino> my motherboard has this Creative Sound Blaster ZxRi sound card
<pragmaticenigma> Hey nino, we'd like to help. Could you please tell us in as much detail the issue you are experiencing. If you can include information about the hardware and any configurations/drivers you have installed that would help us out greatly.
<nino> I have a gigabyte z270x aorus 9
<TJ-> nino: can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; uname -r )"
<dchotas> TJ-: can you PVT me that last set of instructions? I misclicked and closed my browser
<nino> please http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wGHmJt6YJw/
<TJ-> dchotas: right... my current hypothesis is something in the old settings confuses some upgraded package... the hard part is figuring out what. My best idea right now would be to, from a console terminal, set an "inotifywait -rm $HOME/.config |& tee /tmp/inotify.log" then try to do a GUI log-in. After it fails return to the console, Ctrl+C the inotifywait, and "pastebinit /tmp/inotify.log" so we can try to
<TJ-> determine which file(s) to inspect
<pavlos> Kurogane: just did a ubuntu server on VB, went through the proxy page without issue. Your network is not configured correctly.
<TJ-> nino: well! there is no built-in audio device showing on the PCI bus, only the HDMI audio devices in te Nvidia GPUs. Can you show us "psatebinit <( dmesg ) "
<nino> TJ i have posted my pastebin
<TJ-> arrgh typo
<nino> my audio is sound system 2.1
<TJ-> nino: Can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg ) "
<TJ-> nino: sorry, I was wrong, the built-in device is Intel: "00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 200 Series PCH HD Audio [8086:a2f0]"
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pfwHfBRmGH/
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, There were three entries... one near the top and two near the bottom...
<Kurogane> pavlos, is configure correctly if not then i can't login to the server and not is virtual machine is a server.
<pavlos> Kurogane: so it is a physical server, you trying to install and the proxy step fails?
<skiboy> I can't seem to use the HDMI display output on my Thinkpad x240 when using the Ultra Dock.  Lenovo's site says that System VGA and docking station output can't be used at the same time.  Do I need to disable the VGA driver on docking, or is there another issue?
<TJ-> nino: from what I see in the kernel log the sound device is running correctly: "[   16.896226] snd_hda_codec_ca0132 hdaudioC0D0: ca0132 DSP downloaded and running"
<pavlos> Kurogane: can you plug in a live ubuntu disk/usb and test the network?
<Kurogane> pavlos, fails i can't do anything when that happen, i can't abort installation, select other opcion can't do anything only press the reset to startup again the server.
<nino> TJ>I know it does not come out audio
<TJ-> nino: possibly one of the HDMI audio outputs has been set as the default. Have you gone into Sound Settings and changed the preferred device?
<Sven_vB> what's a good way to automatically estimate, for each system locale, the probability that a given text (in a file or stdin) is natural language matching that locale?
<Kurogane> pavlos, how i can test the "network" in the installation?
<nino> TJ yes, I changed but it does not give me an audio output
<Sven_vB> I thougt of ispell but maybe there's something less prone to "false friends" (same letters but different meaning)
<Sven_vB> (like "handy" in german is a mobile phone)
<pavlos> Kurogane: if you boot a live CD/usb, you can see (top right, network icon)) if it gets network from your env (home,office,company)
<Kurogane> pavlix, its a server, i'm not using desktop livecd
<TJ-> nino: can you show us "pastebinit <( pactl list )"
<TJ-> Kurogane: can you drop to the root shell and check the network configuration and test it?
<pavlos> Kurogane: you're trying to install a ubuntu server to a physical machine and the proxy step fails. So, as I wrote, boot of a live usb (it will run on memory) and see if it gets network.
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fgkmZhb4qw/
<youtah> uhg, anyone have any idea how to disable the keyring password prompt when I launch Chrome for an autologin user? The old documentation was last updated in like 2012.
<manjaro> ntrato
<manjaro> <manjaro> sorry I wanted to ask a question, according to you which vers of ubuntu  I can
<youtah> and my automation gets locked behind it
 * youtah is running 17.10
<TJ-> nino: Everything looks good there; have you tried using 'pavucontrol' to select the profile for the built-in audio? I see a long list of possible profiles in the 'pactl list' output
<godxeno> can i have help
<Sven_vB> Kurogane, if the graphics get in the way, you could also modify the LiveUSB to not start X but just some shell (or screen or tmux) instead.
<TJ-> nino: I'd start off with the simplest "Analog Stereo Duplex"
<nino> the problem is that the sound of the audio can be heard, however, music or voice no
<alumno> gh
<Sven_vB> nino, even if played by the same program=
<Sven_vB> ?
<Vamp898> Hi there. I want that the user can mount a SAMBA Share. On Archlinux i just added the entry to /etc/fstab and then the user could use the mount command like this "mount //server/share" but on Ubuntu this results in "mount: //server/share: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> nino: that doesn't make sense? what is 'sound of the audio' ?
<TJ-> nino: do you mean 'System sounds' (beeps, etc.) can be heard
<Sven_vB> nino, what kinds of sounds are that if neither voices nor music? like just beeps?
<TJ-> nino: this seems to be an issue with which device, port, and profile is set as the default. Because there are also 2 GPUs both with HDMI audio outputs too, I suspect 1 of those is the system default and that's where the audio is going
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, I can look up my least-worst non-solution if you like, but I strongly recommend to find something that circumvents samba. :)
<godxeno> https://gyazo.com/02ff9aea9ff1d92d0a614ffc403e3782
<godxeno> here why you no goto directory
<TJ-> nino: with some music playing use 'pavucontrol' Playback tab to change the device the application is sending it's audio to
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, well, at least I assume you want comfy file access. if it's just about mounting itself, np.
<nino> TJ on the monitor comes out audio via HDMI and from the inputs of the motherboard that does not give me audio
<TJ-> godxeno: type "pwd" to see which directory the shell is in. You've disabled the shell prompt from showing the path
<godxeno> oh it's there
<godxeno> thanks tj
<TJ-> nino: do you mean you want the built-in audio inputs (line-in and/or microphone) to be looped directly to an output?
<guest-zoqucy> hiiiiii
<guest-zoqucy> how are you
<Vamp898> Sven_vB: well its not about me, im fine, its about the user. He wants to access a script on the server and so KIO/Dolphin does not work
<Vamp898> Sven_vB: Thats why we want him to mount it, but manual mount causes "Not eough access rights". Setting it up in /etc/fstab causes an other error
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, so why is the user restricted to using samba? can't you make the server offer the files via some better protocol?
<nino> TJ no the microphone and that of the webcam via USB, on the other hand, the 2.1 audio system is placed on the front and center on the input of the motherboard
<pavlos> Vamp898: can you paste the /etc/fstab line that mounts that dir?
<vvolfkind> disconnect
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, I'd accept "it's meant as a punishment for the user" if that's your motivation. ;)
<nino> TJ because the card shows that it works because the volume bar is moving but does not come out audio
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, I'm just too lazy to search my old configs if it turns our you might be open to less painful solutions.
<Vamp898> /server.domain/share /mnt cifs user=username
<Vamp898> oh sorry, i cut off one / in the beginning
<Vamp898> its //server.domain/share /mnt cifs user=username
<Vamp898> oh wait, the user cant access /mnt
<Sven_vB> nino, you could try recording a bit of sound in Audacity to see whether it gives the expected waveforms, then try to play that
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, yeah, usually you'd use some subdirectory of /mnt
<TJ-> nino: At this point I'm at a loss... if you want an /input/ to be redirected to an /output/ without an audio application in between you'll need to configure a Pulseaudio module-loopback with module-null-sink. The sink attaches to an input device, and the loopback attacks to the null-sink to provide a output. I'm not aware of any easy GUI way to configure those though; usually it needs shell script commands.
<TJ-> E.g.  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=110440
<khwabgah> Hi. I need help to install a VPN onto my computer.
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, and if the mount has the user flag, users might not even need write permission to the mount point.
<khwabgah> linux beginner user here
<Vamp898> Sven_vB: nope, still doesnt work :/ i still get "No such file or directory"
<Sven_vB> yeah the mountpoint should exist
<Sven_vB> before trying to mount
<CoJaBo> Achievement Unlocked: Plugged more than 3 drives into Bionic Server without it shutting off
<Vamp898> Sven_vB: it does, mounting as root works fine too
<TJ-> Vamp898: try using "mount --verbose ..."
<Sven_vB> Vamp898, I think one of my non-solutions was using gvfs-mount. not sure whether it was the least worst though. there was also something like cifsmount or fusesmbfs.
<Vamp898> TJ-: same output
<Vamp898> mount: //server.domain/share: No such file or directory
<Vamp898> doing the same thing as root, asks for the password of the user
<Kurogane> pavlos, TJ, yes i have connection https://puu.sh/zCCin/db2c541571.png
<khwabgah> Can anyone walk me through installing a VPN please?
<TJ-> Vamp898: can you use 'smblclient' to manually confirm the user can get access/list, or else get some useful error messages. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/smbclient.1.html
<nino> TJ then both the motherboard inputs and also the front panel of the casing does not output audio either headphones or sound system, even a microphone with no audio input
<TJ-> Kurogane: strange; when you entered the root shell had the install already started but failed at the package-manager step? If so, the installed OS should be mounted at /target/ and you could "chroot /target/ " to investigate more
<TJ-> nino: if you use an audio application like 'sound recorder' or 'audacity' can they record audio from those inputs?
<nino> TJ> no, the recording bar moves but no voice is heard
<SkyWay> i have an internal HDD, mount onto a docking HDD station. The dock is connected via usb3.0 to a Raspberry PI. The problem is that it makes a noise, just like waking up/sleep down
<SkyWay> any ideas?
<leftyfb> SkyWay: you might be better off in #hardware since this isn't related to ubuntu
<leftyfb> SkyWay: btw, the raspberry pi doesn't have usb 3.0
<SkyWay> yeah, raspberry pi-like device :)
<SkyWay> arm device +)
<skiboy> I can't seem to use the HDMI display output on my Thinkpad x240 when using the Ultra Dock.  Lenovo's site says that System VGA and docking station output can't be used at the same time.  Do I need to disable the VGA driver on docking, or is there another issue?  I'm running Ubuntu 17.10.
<leftyfb> SkyWay: still not related to ubuntu. Plug that into a Redhat or Windows machine and you'll still have the same question.
<Kurogane> TJ, https://askubuntu.com/questions/969179/ubuntu-preseed-exits-after-package-manager/969989#969989
<SkyWay> leftyfb, on my ubuntu 16.04 it works fine!
<leftyfb> SkyWay: ok, then what is the issue that related to ubuntu again?
<SkyWay> any thought of what is causing that :)
<SkyWay> http://termbin.com/ex3m
<SkyWay> here are some logs, in dmesg ... which are red :
<SkyWay> :)
<leftyfb> SkyWay: Your issue is not related to ubuntu. Please visit #<INSERT OS YOU ARE USING>
<SkyWay> ok, thanks
<nino> tJ> I have done all the possible tests from the motherboard inputs not from audio
<TJ-> nino: this is one of those issues it's almost impossible to fix remotely without being able to hear the results I'm afraid. Maybe someone who specialises in complex audio routing with pulseaudio can help
<nino> TJ>>>if you want I have teamview and you can look at yourself
<MonkeyDust> nino  try and ask in #ubuntustudio
<nino> Monkey>>>> you have the chatt, please
<nacc> nino: start typing a nick, then hit <tab>
<pekka> I cannot install package libpcre3-dev, I get this error: libpcre3-dev : Depends: libpcre3 (= 2:8.39-5ubuntu3) but 2:8.41-1.1+ubuntu17.04.1+deb.sury.org+3 is to be installed
<_maddy> anyone can help?
<nacc> (pekka is using a PPA that is unsupported here, but I think they already left)
<nacc> _maddy: with what specifically?
<_maddy> nacc: no it's me
<nacc> _maddy: ah you changed your nick? you are using a PPA
<nacc> _maddy: are you on 17.04?
<_maddy> nacc: I don't think so.. I have had some unofficial repos now and then, but not now.. I just updated to 17.10
<nacc> _maddy: you definitely are using packages from a ppa (`apt-cache policy libpcre3` please)
<nacc> (or were and didn't purge them)
<ioria> _maddy, you probably installed some
<ioria> Ondřej Surý
<ioria>  ppa
<_maddy> ioria: yes, I installed php 7.1 a long time ago from that
<ioria> _maddy, yep
<ioria> _maddy,  as nacc suggested, apt-cache policy libpcre3
<_maddy> 2:8.41-1.1+ubuntu17.04.1+deb.sury.org+3
<nacc> _maddy: if you iddn't purge the ppa before upgrading from zesty, you're in a bit of a spot
<nacc> _maddy: you should try and ppa-purge it now
<_maddy> ok I will try
<nacc> _maddy: providing the apt-cache policy output would help still
<_maddy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tMjPkkPySb/
<nacc> yeah, ppa-purge may not work, since the ppa was probably disabled by the upgrade
<_maddy> ppa-purge says: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ondrej php
<_maddy> maybe I can add it back?
<nacc> _maddy: you may have to manually fix it
<nacc> _maddy: or you could do that
<_maddy> wow this ppa-purge is really handy, that was easy :)
<xsixsi> hello everyone when I try to add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:umang/indicator-stickynotes I get following errors:https://pastebin.com/Wd9mpirT  , could someone help me out?
<xsixsi> how do I clean that file?
<EriC^^> xsixsi: is it listed when you type "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d" ?
<xsixsi>  google-chrome.list  nodesource.list  spotify.list  teamviewer.list  vscode.list
<xsixsi> google-chrome.list  nodesource.list  spotify.list  teamviewer.list  vscode.list
<nacc> khwabgah: please don't PM
<ejr> which of the ubuntu/mint/debian distros (or which one of the three themselves) is the most current one when it comes to packages?
<nacc> ejr: there are different releases of each, so it's not really a sensible question
<ejr> nacc: if i needed the most bleeding edge packages, which one would provide me with those if I chose to activate them (like with sid in debian)?
<MonkeyDust> ejr  i guess that question is more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> ejr, you answered your own question... All three have the ability to activate and install bleeding edge repos
<ejr> ok, thx
<pragmaticenigma> it is up to you to decide if the risk in activating bleeding edge software is worth the risk. Do note, we can only help with what is in the default software pacakges repositories
<nancy_riddle> i don't know if your listening..
<MonkeyDust> nancy_riddle  start with a question
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | nancy_riddle
<ubottu> nancy_riddle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> ejr, well, you'll like bionic : https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-software-snap-channels
<ethans> is Mx Linux a Ubuntu-based os ?
<ethans> (Antix)
<MonkeyDust> ethans  it is not supported here
<Corvid> hi again
<pragmaticenigma> hello Corvid
<Corvid> hi
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | khwabgah, Do not private message.
<ubottu> khwabgah, Do not private message.: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gnulligan> hey is there a good website which goes over cli linux installation?
<gnulligan> I'm following the gentoo handbook, but it's not clear on which fs to use for which partition
<nacc> gnulligan: are you using gentoo?
<pragmaticenigma> Why are you using gentoo instructions to install Ubuntu... they are not the same
<Sven_vB> gnulligan, how about using ext3 for all partitions where you're undecided?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, we need to establish what gnulligan is doing before we offer further help. If they are install gentoo, we are unable to help them
<Sven_vB> khwabgah, I'm back, feel free to query me
<Sven_vB> for support as well as for info on the situation :)
<nacc> Sven_vB: any reason, as well, you're suggesting ext3 over ext4?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, we ask that all questions be asked in the main room as it will help others who may have similar issues. Please offer support here and not in private messages.
<Sven_vB> nacc, some years ago when I read about which fs is best, some website claimed that data recovery on ext4 is harder.
<nacc> Sven_vB: seem awfully vague to be the basis for advice in the official ubuntu support channel, and to diverge from the ubuntu defaults
<Sven_vB> nacc, indeed I didn't consider the ubuntu defaults, since the question seemed to be about gentoo.
<pragmaticenigma> ext4 is designed to be better at data management than ext3, including data recovery. Until ext4 had widespread adoption, it was more difficult to use a live disk to boot the machine and recover the data. That is no longer the case as all mainstream distributions offer support for the file system.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks for the update!
<jaan> всем привет
<mdemo> Do file systems do minor versions?
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | jaan
<ubottu> jaan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<akik> pragmaticenigma: ext3 hard to recover how? did you just make that up?
<_bp> does anyone know how to find dns server offeres by the dhcp (dhclient)?
<pragmaticenigma> aki, I did not say ext3 was harder. I said the ext4 is built with the intention of making data recovery easier
<akik> pragmaticenigma: could you still describe how ext4 is better than ext3 in that regard?
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, all things have some sort of version. some are more explicit than others.
<youtah> I figured it out!
<pragmaticenigma> akik, that is a topic for the offtopic room
<youtah> So I am telling all of you, whether you like it or not.
<mdemo> I can't ever remember updating my file system is all, I guess that's included in the kernel?
<nacc> mdemo: yes, the file system(s) are part of the kernel.
<youtah> If you are on 17.10, and you are a user with Auto Login Enabled.... you need to open your keychain, and set the password for Login to blank, and accept the untrusted. THEN Apply, and reboot. THEN open your keychain again, and delete the Login ring from the keychain all together. Not sure why it wasn't deleting it with a set password, but you apparently have to allow it to use "unsecure storage" in order for it to delete it. Now my autologin, .desktop
<youtah> based rabbitmq/selenium automation works.
<youtah> Just so you all know.
<amancer1> Hey all, I have a machine here (16.04) that shows the login screen, lets me log in but the deskop is not launching. I am in terminal though. Can even right-click and see the „desktop option“ menu. Can anyone help out?
<youtah> I wish I knew more to help amancer1
<mdemo> I solved this today, but I'd like to share: I had a problem with my router when setting up dnscrypt-proxy where if I set my server's IP as the primary DNS, my server could no longer communicate with the internet. I solved this problem by adding another IP to my server's interface as described in https://askubuntu.com/a/313881
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, usually you would set your server to manually talk to a remote DNS server in it's network settings. Otherwise if it uses the settings sent by your router you create a feedback loop and nothing works
<pragmaticenigma> pardon me, I mean the DNS server's configuration is setup to statically get it's upstream data from another DNS provider
<mdemo>  well, I had my server configured statically, with resolv.conf pointing to localhost for the dncrypt proxy
<morten_> facebook
<mdemo> right now, I can use the ping command with -I and it works with one IP but not the other, it's very curious
<morten_> kan du lave en d
<morten_> kan du lave en facebook
<outoftime_92> When I'm pushing Ctrl(down), d (down), Ctrl(up), d(up) fast using Firefox, unity command input appear. How to disable it?
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, I'm uncertain what you are using for a DNS daemon, but resolv.conf is for system... I'm talking about the actual instance your're running... it's all confusing me
<outoftime_92> When I'm pushing Alt(down), d (down), Alt(up), d(up) fast using Firefox, unity command input appear. How to disable it?
<morten_> facebook
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | morten_
<ubottu> morten_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mdemo> pragmaticenigma so dnscrypt-proxy runs a local resolver on my server, and communicates securely with opendns
<morten_> kan du lav e en facebook
<pragmaticenigma> !engish | morten_
<mdemo> and as far as I can tell, my router won't let a host that is set as the primary resolver communicate with the LAN, but WAN works fine
<Sven_vB> amancer1, which observation made you conclude the desktop hasn't launched? are icons missing on it? is the background wallpaper missing?
<pragmaticenigma> !english | morten_
<ubottu> morten_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mdemo> like I said I resolved this by adding another IP to the interface but it's still a head scratcher for me
<amancer1> Sven_vB: I can see the background, but no dash / taskbar. No icons. And pressing SUPER doesnt open the „start“ window
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, they do that because of the siuation you just ran into
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, without seeing your setup, I'm not certain you fixed it, but rather made it worse
<mdemo> how do you mean?
<Sven_vB> amancer1, is it a notebook or PC? might it be confused about how many screens seem to be connected, and which of them is the primary one?
<rollingubuntu> hey guys! does any of you know if it's possible to somehow isolate bad RAM addresses from being used? (if memtest86+ shows errors)
<amancer1> Sven_vB: laptop. no secondary screen
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, the configuration of dnscrypt-proxy should have the IP addresses of the upstream (outside source) dns provider. The computer should still configured to get the DNS settings from the DHCP server of your router. The router should have the IP address of your server setup as it's primary dns. If the router will not let you do this, it is because your router is running a caching DNS server of it's own.
<pragmaticenigma> And having it configured to look on the network is going to create a traffic feedback loop... over time, you will slowly saturate your network with traffic to the point you can't go anywhere
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, you could probably write some program that explicitly requests and holds them, then does nothing important with them. maybe such programs do exist, but I wouldn't wonder otherwise.
<pragmaticenigma> rollingubuntu, you can add bad memory blocks in your grub configuration. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu,  at least you're not alone. http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/
<mdemo> pragmaticenigma, I believe the "dns relay" feature of the router is turned off, but I'll test to see if it's running a DNS server of its own directly. I tested and confirmed that my router's DHCP server is providing the IP of my server for DNS like I want it to.
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, this might also help https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75059/
<mdemo> pragmaticenigma Everything I can think to test seems to work ok, and the router doesn't IP respond to DNS requests as expected. All I can think is that it's a cheap router and that this use case wasn't tested.
<mdemo> * typo, strike "IP"
<joescript> hello
<joescript> I had a question about ubuntu system info collection. is this going to be applied to the ubuntu server LTS?
<mdemo> actually this guy's experience seems a bit like mine: https://serverfault.com/a/890941
<amancer1> Sven_vB: So Ubuntu default is not loading. If I select Gnome from the login screen I can load Gnome
<amancer1> Since it’s not mine and the user is used to the default: Do you have a way for me to analyze this problem?
<Sven_vB> amancer1, just the usual - check the syslog and possibly X error logs
<amancer1> I will try to figure it out,. thanks
<user123> tst
<user123> че типа как
<pragmaticenigma> mdemo, If it works, it works :-)
<pragmaticenigma> !ru | user123
<ubottu> user123: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | joescript
<ubottu> joescript: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> joescript, what system info collection are you talking about?
<acidrainfall> Hi all, quick question. Trying to set up a 14.04 system to connect to freeIPA (with AD trust) and am having issues
<acidrainfall> For some reason, `id` works, but logins fail always on "bad password". Any ideas....?
<Outy> is this the right channel for linux mint too?
<pragmaticenigma> joescript, are you referring to the opt-in system information collection during installation? It is schedule for 18.04, you have the opportunity to opt-out during install by unchecking the box
<pragmaticenigma> Outy, this room is for Ubuntu and and it's mainstream variants only. You will need to seek out the Linux Mint group for assistance.
<Outy> pragmaticenigma: thx ... you know the channel btw?
<tgm4883> !mint | Outy
<ubottu> Outy: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Outy> thx
<acidrainfall> And/or does anyone know how I can get in contact with Timo Alltonen?
<acidrainfall> aaltonen*
<pragmaticenigma> acidrainfall, you may want to consider upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu. 14.04 reaches EOL spring of next year.
<pragmaticenigma> acidrainfall, for more focused assistnace you can check out https://www.freeipa.org/page/Main_Page which is the current home of the software package you are looking for assistance on
<user01> hi is there a decentralized social network good for linux users, ubuntu, etc? like mastadon.social or something?
<pragmaticenigma> user01, you may find luck in locating a community in our offtopic room
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | user01
<ubottu> user01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user01> yes i was thinking for ubuntu support
<user01> ok thanks
<user01> ubuntu-offtopic is it?
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: wow, nice idea :) thanks for the links!
<pragmaticenigma> uers01, this is one of the best places to find support. it is contributed to by users and developers involved with the Ubuntu projects
<rollingubuntu> pragmaticenigma: many thanks for your suggestion too! :)
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, you're welcome. :)
<pragmaticenigma> rollingubuntu, the best option if possible is to replace that RAM as soon as you can. When RAM starts to fail, it's usually a sign the entire module will shortly fail
<rollingubuntu> pragmaticenigma: why is that?
<acidrainfall> pragmaticenigma: Yeah I wish they could upgrade the boxes. I'm helping a consultant on-site with a customer.
<acidrainfall> Believe me they hate those boxen.
<pragmaticenigma> rollingubuntu, failing ram is usually a sign of damage. continuing to use broken/damagaed ramputs you at risk of losing your data if the computer stops working
<pragmaticenigma> acidrainfall, hopefully an upgrade is slated soon
<acidrainfall> Decom, really
<acidrainfall> But they want them connected
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: why are you suggesting an upgrade for acidrainfall ?
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, his customer is running ubuntu 14.04... it's reaching EOL... I was suggesting they consider an upgrade path
<stoopkid> hi, so i just installed ubuntu 16.04, am running it purely in the terminal, and am getting a bug that characters in the console are getting garbled for display. does anybody know where i might start looking to figure out what might be causing this?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: ... a year from now?
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, companies do not like to move fast with upgrades... they want to test and retest everything to ensure there are no problems before they perform upgrades like that
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, look at how many times Microsoft had to extend Windows XP support, because companies did not like the risk of upgrading. Windows XP embedded is still be supported because companies refuse to upgrade
<zer0G> in a banner string such as "1:16.6p1-2ubuntu2.10" or "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2" -- what is the significance of the numbers surrounding the second 'ubuntu'
<rollingubuntu> pragmaticenigma: I see, so, if that's the case, then why do linux developers find work-arounds and solutions for such cases?
<rollingubuntu> pragmaticenigma: like BadRAM ? for example?
<lolcat> Is ubuntu usable with 2gb ram and 32 gb hdd?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: i really don't need you to try and educate me on what companies do or not do.
<stoopkid> lolcat : an all-terminal ubuntu certainly is, i can currently vouch for this
<pragmaticenigma> nacc, then why did you ask?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: I asked why you were insisting (it seemed like) a 14.04 user upgrade
<stoopkid> not sure if a DE will stretch your RAM's limits or not
<pragmaticenigma> rollingubuntu, they are intended as temporary workarounds until the issue can be fixed
<Outy> #linuxmint and #linuxmint-help are dead ... no reaction from any user there ^^
<lolcat> stoopkid: I need a GUI
<nacc> Outy: not entirely our issue :)
<stoopkid> as an ubuntu user, i'm not particularly computationally intensive
<Outy> even not any activity
<lolcat> stoopkid: I was thinking i3wm or something
<nacc> Outy: might suggest not using those distros, given you can't find support for them, but still not an ubuntu issue
<nacc> zer0G: I'm not sure on the second string, although I'm guessing it's tied to the first int he source. Debian versioning is typically done like <upstream>-<debian revision>
<Outy> nacc: i guess ill have to figure it out by myself. its not for me. im un xubuntu and everything is fine. it a stupid problem on a friends laptop
<nacc> zer0G: so the first 2 is the second debian publish of that upstream version in debian
<stoopkid> lolcat: you can probably get away with it; i tried the standard ubuntu DE on my 2G machine; it had a couple glitches but i have no idea whether they had anything to do with RAM limits
<nacc> zer0G: since there is an 'ubuntu' in the version, that implies there is some ubuntu changes relative to that debian version (1:16.6p1-2)
<pragmaticenigma> Outy, if you can figure out a way to duplicate it in Ubuntu, we can probably help with that.. you can then apply that knowledge to help fix your friends computer
<nacc> zer0G: similar to the debian revision, there is an ubuntu revision, so there have been 2 ubuntu updates
<lolcat> stoopkid: Cant I just use swap?
<pragmaticenigma> Outy, or now is a good time to convert your friend to ubuntu?
<Outy> pragmaticenigma: if - it will be xubuntu =)
<stoopkid> lolcat: maybe, i'm probably like the least knowledgeable person in this channel right now XD i just happened to have a 2G machine here running ubuntu
<zer0G> nacc, thanks, I'll have to read more --
<tgm4883> Outy: there seems to be activity in there now
<nacc> zer0G: np, a lot of that is documented in the debian manual
<lolcat> stoopkid: ah, windows 10 is horrible with that little ram at least
<rollingubuntu> pragmaticenigma: ok, I am only looking for sufficient reasoning, as it's a bit of both here... also, look at http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/, what  Sven_vB has found & shared here earlier :) (the person writing that sounded more like permanent than temporary, however, I do understand what you say... and still, sometimes I wonder, isn't that just another marketing term to buy more)
<stoopkid> lolcat oh for sure, windows 10 was unusable for me on my other machine with 5.6G ram
<Outy> tgm4883: waited 20min but there wasn't even a join or leave. i'll better handle the problem myself... linux mint is sooo dead =)
<stoopkid> 5.8G? 6G? not sure what `free -h` is trying to tell me here, but, yea, f--k windows especially #10 lol
<tgm4883> Outy: fair enough. Sure they only have ~300 users in their channel which is far less than the 1500+ here, so you'd have to wait much longer for support
<pragmaticenigma> !language | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Outy> tgm4883: yeah i guess so - but i'm pretty sure there won't be any useful answers.
<pragmaticenigma> rollingubuntu, it could be a long time before it fails, it could be tomorrow... it's up to your acceptable risk level on what you want to do
<stoopkid> my bad
<stoopkid> "i respectfully disagree with the usage of windows 10" XD
<kostkon> stoopkid, that's marginaly better. please rephrase again
<pragmaticenigma> "Linux and Ubuntu are Awesome" is what I think stoopkid is going for! XD
<stoopkid> "i use linux, specifically, ubuntu. this is a matter of personal preference and does not (necessarily) reflect the views of this channel's operators, my sponsors, or the government of the United States of America"
<pragmaticenigma> on a different note, thank you for being mindful of others stoopkid
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, observe that Rick intended BadRAM to use RAMs that were faulty at production time, as I understand the project. if errors occur after long use, you'll need good knowledge about what caused the failure in order to estimate whether it may be an issue of age that might soon apply to other areas as well. that is, if you need to rely on a perfect system. if you have redundancy anyways (e.g. three of five computers have to
<Sven_vB> agree to change course), you can probably categorize more RAM failures as yet another possible misbehavior.
<rollingubuntu> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: thank you too :)
<Mason385> Hello, I tried upgrading a 14.04 install to a 16.04 and the update failed because the C++ runtime (libstdc++ I think) got wacked. Where is the best place to report this issue?
<Mason385> maybe I should try again in a VM, but I think the problem is reproducible
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, oh also you can of course use bad RAMs to upgrade a computer where the risk of damage due to additional RAM failure is minimal in comparison to other risks. like if you decide to install Steam and try a few new buggy games each week, I'd consider that a good pretense for stopping to worry about the RAMs.
<Ben64> Mason385: you should explain more
<Mason385> Ben64: so I add a working 14.04 setup. I ran the script to upgrade to 16.04, and when the system rebooted, it stayed in console mode (failed to start the GUI).
<Mason385> Trying to run apt failed with "missing libstdc++" error messages, and basically every app that linked libstdc++ was hosed
<Mason385> I think the reason is that I had used the gcc-toolchain PPA
<Mason385> which added several versions of libstdc++
<Ben64> well, that would definitely be something worth mentioning
<Ben64> there's a reason PPAs are unsupported
<Mason385> and in the upgrade, it looks like libstdc++ got hosed
<Mason385> Ben64: so the procedure before an upgrade is to purge all PPAs then?
<Ben64> yep
<Mason385> makes sense, but didn't see it mentioned in the tutorials I followed when trying the upgrade :-)
<Mason385> also it sucks that there is only one version of the toolchain available
<Mason385> in my work, I need several versions of gcc
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ben64>  Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade.
<Mason385> indeed :-)
<Mason385> so does that mean that it's not worth pointing out the potential issue on some mailing list?
<Ben64> correct
<Mason385> maybe I should get in touch with the gcc PPA maintainer, and see if they can package something differently to avoid the situation altogether... ?
<MonkeyDust> Mason385  yes, but if something goes wrong, the channel cannot help you
<Mason385> MonkeyDust: I'm not sure which question you are answering to.
<Mason385> last one?
<howudodat_> got a "sysadmin" type question for a server that will be used as a terminal server for remote users.  I'm using x2go with xfce on ubuntu 16.04.  so far so good, everything's working. so then I added AD integration with auto home directory creating.  everything's still working fine.  Now I need to map some network drives to the users and I am running into a block
<MonkeyDust> Mason385  to using a ppa
<Mason385> MonkeyDust: what's the difference between using the gcc PPA, and compiling several versions myself?
<howudodat_> the network drives are on a synology nas which supports both nfs and smb mounting.  Permissions for the drives are controlled by group membership in the domain.  and access to it needs to be at least shortcutted to the user's homedir.  first question: should I be mounting this nfs or smb?  I'm thinking for the permissions I need to mount smb
<MonkeyDust> Mason385  it looks like i missed part of the discussion
<stoopkid> so, i'm trying to figure out why certain characters are getting garbled on my screen. it doesn't seem to be a problem with my monitor, or with locale settings, the problem seems to be that the wrong data is being written into whatever buffers the monitor is reading from. does anybody know how i might start narrowing down the cause of this?
<Mason385> MonkeyDust: basically, I need several versions of the toolchain (gcc-5, gcc-6, gcc-7) and the toolchain PPA was a way to get them precompiled. However, this seems to hose the upgrade process, so it looks like I'm stuck with having to build the toolchains myself...
<Vic2> What is the URL to find the current version of a package available in the repository?
<BillD73> howudodat_: just mount the drives, smylink them in the the home dir Samba and NFS would only be required for network sharing to other PC
<Ben64> Vic2: apt-get install --yes --no-download --reinstall --print-uris <package>
<howudodat_> The nas supports both NFS and SMB, so I can mount the drives using either.  Is one preferred over the other?
<Vic2> I was referring to the web page rather than the terminal command Ben64
<Ben64> Vic2: packages.ubuntu.com
<Mason385> https://packages.ubuntu.com/  ?
<BillD73> howudodat_: missed that NAS part   I would use NFS
<Vic2> ty
<Mason385> "amd64 build of gcc-7 7.2.0-8ubuntu3.2 took 9 hours, 27 minutes, 17.2 seconds"  erf, those binary releases are awfully convenient :-(
<nacc> Mason385: what are you referring to?
<Mason385> nacc: the toolchain PPA
<nacc> Mason385: seems offtopic for the ubuntu support channel then :)
<Mason385> ah I see
<Mason385> well to bring more on topic
<Mason385> it would be useful for ubuntu (or debian) to support multiple concurrent versions of the gnu toolchain
<Mason385> for example, 14.04 is stuck on 4.8 which can be a problem for some projects
<nacc> Mason385: that sounds like a feature request, which is not a topic for this channel either (you can file a bug, if you want).
<nacc> Mason385: it feels like you probably already know this if you are using the toolchain PPA, though
<nacc> Mason385: and also, 'stuck on' is a weird choice of words when you are using a release that came out 4 years ago
<Mason385> nacc: you're right, freezing package versions is a feature of LTS versions
<nacc> Mason385: if you need a more recent compiler, move to a more recent distribution, in a container, vm etc.
<akik> Mason385: compiling gcc doesn't take 9 hours
<nacc> akik: in the PPA it might, depends
<nacc> akik: as it probably runs all the tests too
<akik> nacc: i think it tests itself while compiling the later stages with itself
<Mason385> nacc: it it possible to have concurrent versions of gcc, it seems much more convenient to run gcc-5 or gcc-8 natively, than fire a VM just for that
<akik> Mason385: how about a chroot with the other versions?
<nacc> akik: right, just saying the LP builders might take a while, it depends
<nacc> Mason385: that can be your opinion, but it is not the case for Ubuntu
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: it's actually a desktop pc, for personal use, no gaming involved :D so, the risks... well, they are personal documents (stored on hard drive), browsing and emails, etc... I will see
<JonelethIrenicus> can you make sure ssh uses a specific interface?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: ssh or sshd?
<Mason385> nacc: what is not the case, the convenience ?
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: ssh
<nacc> Mason385: that it is possible to have multiple gcc versions with the packages shipped by Ubuntu
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: it will probably need time-to-time memory tests to see if any more bad addresses appear
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: maybe with -b ?
<Mason385> nacc: I believe you are mistaken. The PPA does something funky, but if I build the toolchain myself, then there is no compatibility issue with the system toolchain
<tgm4883> Out of curiosity, why do you need multiple versions of the toolchain?
<Mason385> tgm4883: regression testing, as per godbolt
<nacc> Mason385: I'm stating what is published in ubuntu
<Mason385> anyway thanks for the info, I learned my lesson: "remove all PPAs before upgrading" :-)
<nacc> Mason385: I didn't say there were compatibility issues or otherwise. I'm simply stating that what is supported in Ubuntu currently is the toolchain shipped
<Mason385> nacc: I understand that Ubuntu the project won't support "custom" software versions, but I am stating that there is no technical hurdle to doing so, that's all. Thanks all for your time, I have learned something valuable.
<Vitly_2018> Hi All
<Vitly_2018> I have a question about the table on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, there may be social implications if the bad RAM causes email to be sent to the wrong address.
<Vitly_2018> Does it mean that Spectre v2 patch for kernel 3.13 is still coming?
<Hathadar> I am getting some NO_PUBKEY errors when trying to apt-get update https://pastebin.com/5AeATXFb what is happening here?
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, or if it changes a digit in an important document.
<ikonia> Hathadar: from 3rd party repos,
<ikonia> Hathadar: ask them where their repo is
<Ben64> Hathadar: if you're running zesty you need to upgrade too, it went EOL in Jan
<nacc> Vitly_2018: #ubuntu-hardened
<Vitly_2018> Thank you!
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, found that xerox link again, http://www.dkriesel.com/en/blog/2013/0802_xerox-workcentres_are_switching_written_numbers_when_scanning
<Sven_vB> had another reason for why it changed numbers, but shows how horrible it can get.
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: I'd think it more likely that it would corrupt the file than change a character, although I suppose it's possible
<tgm4883> The file is still lost either way though
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, the difference is in how likely you are to detect it early enough in your backup rotation.
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: but let's be honest here, if you're running known bad ram, what are the odds you even have a backup strategy
<indigo945> is there a distribution that can be installed on an old firewall appliance with only 1g of flash memory? ip fire install plainly complains "hard drive too small"
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: sorry, I did not get that... found that xerox link again? I rad a bit of it here and there... however, is it related?
<nacc> indigo945: not really ontopic for the ubuntu support channel, but you could try http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<indigo945> @nacc: yes, sorry and thank you; is there a more on-topic channel for this?
<kostkon> indigo945, not Ubuntu related im afraid. but you could maybe google for Linux distros for routers
<nacc> indigo945: you probalby want #linux ?
<indigo945> oh. yes
<indigo945> ty both, i'll move it over there
<joe___> Hi, i was just trying to watch netflix with firefox on 16.04. Everything loads, but the video doesnt start, it just stays paused. I can skip and the video refreshes, but still cant unpause. Anyone knows what's going on?
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, it's related in the sense of what damage can occur if numbers in important documents change without notification.
<CtrlC> is curl installed by default on ubuntu?
<kostkon> joe___, and you've made sure the widevine plugin is enabled
<Sven_vB> CtrlC, iirc nope
<stoopkid> CtrlC: not on mine anyway
<kostkon> CtrlC, no, wget is afaik
<nacc> CtrlC: on server only
<CtrlC> server it is. thanks guys.
<stoopkid> wget is indeed installed by default on my ubuntu (16.04)
<CtrlC> I need curl though.
<CtrlC> unless this also works with wget: curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_9.x | sudo -E bash -
<joe___> kostkon: yeah, widevine is running. I can see pictures from the video, if i skip the video ahead. It just doesnt start playing and nothing happens when i press the pause button
<kostkon> CtrlC, well it's just an apt install away
<nacc> CtrlC: there are lots of reason to not do stuff like that, fwiw
<CtrlC> yeah.
<nacc> CtrlC: and yes, you can absolutely do the same iwth wget
<kostkon> joe___, could be a codec problem. Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nacc> CtrlC: pretty sure you're just after wget -O- -q
<joe___> kostkon: no, it's not installed yet. gonna try.
<kostkon> joe___, ok
<CtrlC> it didn't seem to be installed by def on the docker version at least.
<joe___> kostkon: restricted-extras didn't help, it's still paused and doesn't start
<kostkon> joe___, did you restart firefox, just in case
<CtrlC> Are the official repos down or something? E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser-l10n_63.0.3239.84-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_all.deb  404  Not Found
<joe___> kostkon: even restarted the whole machine
<CtrlC> they worked on second run it seems.
<nacc> CtrlC: that version is not current on any distribution
<nacc> CtrlC: fwiw
<joe___> i would just install chrome, but it's a 32bit machne and chrome itself seems to come only in 64 bit now? Is there a way to add widevine to chromium?
<nacc> CtrlC: xenial-security is at 64.0.3282.167-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<CtrlC> nacc, what do you mean?
<CtrlC> nacc, it's what it is trying to install so idk
<nacc> CtrlC: it should not be
<kostkon> joe___, you could try creating a new profile in firefox. and make sure you reenable the plugin
<nacc> CtrlC: did you run `sudo apt-get update` first?
<CtrlC> yup
<nacc> CtrlC: `apt-cache policy chromium-browser-l10n` please?
<CtrlC> nacc, it's running already. it's a docker build
<nacc> CtrlC: i wouldn't trust it if it's actually installing that version
<nacc> CtrlC: something is rather messed up, if it is
<CtrlC> checking logs to see if update went wrong
<kostkon> !info chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 64.0.3282.167-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 50312 kB, installed size 181485 kB
<nacc> !info chromium-browser-l10n
<ubottu> chromium-browser-l10n (source: chromium-browser): chromium-browser language packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 64.0.3282.167-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 2556 kB, installed size 14402 kB
<nacc> err, what kostkon found :)
<nacc> (same source, differnt version string for SRU purposes)
<CtrlC> nacc, I might have found the issue. not sure: Step 2/12 : RUN apt-get update
<CtrlC>  ---> Using cache
<nacc> CtrlC: not good :)
<nacc> CtrlC: if that is the case, you really don't want to be doing that, or you want to fix your cacher
<CtrlC> nacc, it seems to be working fine on new run.
<kostkon> joe___, i believe chromium and netflix is a no-go
<nacc> CtrlC: working fine as in it got the corect version?
<CtrlC> yeah
<nacc> CtrlC: ok
<joe___> kostkon: wow, with the fresh profile the video starts. thanks alot!
<CtrlC> nacc, yup Unpacking chromium-browser-l10n (64.0.3282.167-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<CtrlC> Unpacking chromium-browser-l10n (64.0.3282.167-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<kostkon> joe___, well probably installing the restricted extras helped a bit too
<nacc> CtrlC: well, a bit worrisome that it changed all of a sudden? did you disable the cache?
<xz_> Hello, how can i create a bootable win usb in linux?
<CtrlC> nacc, I had edited a line in the docker file which caused not using the catch.
<kostkon> joe___, good to hear though enjoy your "netflix and", you know what :P
<nacc> CtrlC: ah ok
<xz_> i need format to usb for win
<akik> xz_: bios or uefi boot?
<akik> or is it non-uefi or uefi boot
<xz_> akik: I want to bootable win7 usb in ubuntu
<xz_> i need to bootable win7 usb
<leftyfb> xz_: as in the installer, or a live usb with the running OS?
<akik> xz_: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<xz_> i have to win7.iso, but disk image writer cant bottable for win
<joe___> kostkon: yeah thanks :D
<xz_> akik: when i use that command, may i have to win usb?
<akik> xz_: after those commands, you'll have a bootable usb stick that you can install win7 from
<xz_> i trying multibootusb %45, if cant, i will use that link
<akik> xz_: just be careful to use the correct device names
<xz_> akik: right its sdb1
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: I see, half way... what I mean is, when a document is being photocopied by a xerox machine, it scans, that document becomes pixel format... then it prints again, so, it might not be the purpose of my case, however, numbers changing in a photocopied document are not excluded, however, errors in RAM should actually result in extra pixels or missing pixels all over a document
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: ... and not only changes in digits (or numbers) in a scanned document...
<Sven_vB> rollingubuntu, yeah, bitmap data would most probably result in visible artifacts if it fell victim to bad RAM. in the RAM case I was thinking of spreadsheets.
<Sven_vB> or other documents where your numbers are stored as text or binary numbers
<Sven_vB> the overlap is more in "this could have happened for years before we even noticed"
<rollingubuntu> Sven_vB: thanks for your advice and tips :)
<Sven_vB> you're welcome :)
<mr-day> guys my friend installing ubuntu 16.04 64biit on their laptop, dualboot with windows with uefi mode on, now he's cant boot on windows, i had try repair it with boot repair but it still not work only showing ubuntu only on boot menu
<Jordan_U> mr-day: Please run "sudo efibootmgr" and pastebin the output.
<Jordan_U> mr-day: Then, please run boot info script from here: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<mr-day> wew he's not on my home now XD ok next time i will try btw is sudo efibootmgr and run boot info script return different result? and what command is that
<Jordan_U> mr-day: "sudo efibootmgr" will list all of the UEFI boot entries on the machine. These are OS entries stored in flash on the motherboard. The Windows entry should still be there, just not the default. Boot info script is a script that runs many different commands to gather a lot of different information about the machine that tends to be useful when debugging boot problems. Basically, just from what
<Jordan_U> you've told us so far we don't have enough information to know what's causing the problem or how to solve it.
<mr-day> owh ok i will back next time when my friend ready with their laptop, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> mr-day: You're welcome.
<tlink> I want to combine curl http://api.somesite.com/value  with removing all non digits or decimals from the string I get from the response  {//[^0-9\.]/}
<tlink> how can I do that?
<nacc> tlink: sed or awk
<nacc> tlink: or tr
<energizer> How can I fix this problem with apt? https://paste.pound-python.org/show/k2tp4ouz5DEoe3iJgGRs/
<nacc> energizer: don't use PPAs
<tlink> nacc: http://api.somesite.com/value awk {//[^0-9\.]/}
<energizer> nacc: does ubuntu not support the use of PPAs?
<nacc> !ppa | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> energizer: you asked for how to fix the problem :)
<nacc> energizer: emacs-snapshot-common is not an ubuntu pacakge, and emacs25-common is only in 17.10 and 18.04, and you appear to be on 14.04
<nacc> energizer: but the real answer to your question is ask the ppa owner, it's not an ubuntu issue, per se
<energizer> nacc: ok how can i get rid of this ppa then and get back to a normal system
<nacc> !ppa-purge | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kostkon> energizer, apt-cache policy emacs25-common will show you the PPA
<energizer> nacc: well i can't install ppa-purge
<nacc> energizer: why not?
<energizer> nacc: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/XevbH9NA311SbeNN3qIs/
<nacc> energizer: remove the broken packages
<nacc> energizer: e.g., sudo apt-get remove emacs25-common
<energizer> nacc: apt-cache policy says `http://ppa.launchpad.net/kelleyk/emacs/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages` so what do i put into ppa-purge?
<nacc> energizer: ppa:kelleyk/emacs i think
<energizer> nacc: worked great, thanks
<nacc> energizer: yw
#ubuntu 2018-03-08
<DoSpray> Narwhal means UniDolphin ! I made it to University ! Thank-you UbuntuGnome :D https://www.urbandictionary.com/tags.php?tag=narwhal
<bazhang> DoSpray, great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic or other chat location
<DoSpray> agreed. Shall go to University with My Pet Owl in Septeber, goodbye /r/ubuntu
<hunzig> hi,everyone !
<howudodat_> need some help troubleshooting sudo for domain admins I have added %CP\\Accounting ALL=(All:ALL) ALL using visudo.  then "samba-tool group listmembers Accounting" returns holly. then trying sudo I get holly is not in the sudoers file.
<kenrin> did holly relogin ?
<howudodat_> kenrin:yes
<howudodat_> I just 2x checked to make sure
<kenrin> Then you probably added the domain and|or group wrong
<howudodat_> kenrin:that's why I copied and pasted the lines here.  I cant find anything wrong with what was entered
<kenrin> You going to have to trial and error,  it also depends on how the domain is joined sometimes too
<kenrin> For all you know the group could be like %CP\ Account@cp.com
<xz_> Hello, i need to help for create bootable win in linux ubuntu
<howudodat_> kenrin: samba-tool group list returns "Accounting" among the other groups that are there
<xz_> how create a NTFS partition on the USB stick, e.g. /dev/sdb1, and mark it bootable ?
<kenrin> That doesn't matter really.  My test setup I did one day required them in kerberos like realm fashion.  using the full Accounting@DOMAIN.COM
<kenrin> There is really too many variations to list but google should help
<shilei> JOIN<r>
<howudodat_> kenrin: is there a way to ask sudo to do more logging so I can see what it's failing on?
<howudodat_> I've read about 50 googled sites that say the way to add to sudoers is %DOMAIN\Group  (variations on what to do with the spaces in group name which is why I chose Accounting to test with)
<kenrin> Not that I know of, the authlog likely just says blank is not in the sudoers file. blah blah
<howudodat_> yes very little info in authlog
<Average-user> Hi, I need a script with root permission to run every time I start the computer, or every time I login. I've tried with .xprofile, but does not work. Any Ideas?
<xz_> How i clear mbr partition on usb ?
<whoami> how to join ubuntu in termux?
<leftyfb> whoami: huh?
<leftyfb> whoami: please do not pm
<whoami> i'm sorry
<leftyfb> whoami: what do you need help with?
<whoami> problem's login
<howudodat_> Average-user: you either want an upstart script or sysvinit script.  check /etc/init.d/ for examples, you can probably copy and modify a simple script from there.  otherwise look at the UbuntuBootupHowto wiki page
<pragmaticenigma> what is the primary way of starting and stopping services in 16.04?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: systemctl
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Simonious> what is going on here?
<Simonious> apt-get update Err:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease   Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<leftyfb> Simonious: sounds like you have a problem resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> Simonious: as in, DNS
<Simonious> yeah..
<pragmaticenigma> thanks leftyfb
<leftyfb> Simonious: try changing your DNS to a public resolver like googles; 8.8.8.8
<Simonious> leftyfb: apparently I don't know how to set up my dns, give me a hint.
<kenrin> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf will temporarily fix it
<kenrin> But that is usually controlled by DHCP or whatever you input when you add the IP address
<Simonious> kenrin: indeed, that did work, which is neat, because that file did not previously exist.
<leftyfb> Simonious: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Simonious: run this: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<Simonious> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Simonious> IP4.DNS[1]:                             192.168.0.1 IP4.DNS[2]:                             216.170.153.146
<Simonious> oh.. my local ISP DNS is failing
<leftyfb> Simonious: ok, that's using your router which is using your ISP's DNS.
<leftyfb> Simonious: change the DNS on your router
<kenrin> That would do it
<Simonious> ok
<Simonious> It's done, thanks, strangely NONE were defined yet this problem didn't exist yesterday.
<Guest77202> where is the "real" xchat?
<kenrin> Real xchat is dead
<Bashing-om> !xchat | Guest77202
<ubottu> Guest77202: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Guest77202> ok, thanks. I'll have to compile it...
<Ben64> or, you know, use hexchat
<kenrin> Or go full linux and use a CLI client ;P
<bonhoeffer> anyone know why this isn't working grep -oPe '2017' All2017Data.txt
<bonhoeffer> i don't get an error, i just get usage: grep [-abcDEFGHhIiJLlmnOoqRSsUVvwxZ] [-A num] [-B num] [-C[num]]
<kenrin> I don't see those options you used in there
<bonhoeffer> kenrin: sorry -- misread my version
<bonhoeffer> GNU grep has the -P option for perl-style regexes
<ko_> ?
<ko_> whos alive
<leftyfb> ko_: what can we do for you?
<phillijw> I need help. I tried installing nvidia drivers and now, no matter what I do, apt keeps telling me I have unmet dependencies. It suggests apt-get -f install which also fails. What do?
<leftyfb> phillijw: post to pastebin all of the errors you get
<phillijw> https://pastebin.com/yuQcU0DS
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<leftyfb> then try again
<phillijw> already tried but I will try again to see what  happens this time
<phillijw> clean was fine. autoremove suggests running apt-get -f install again
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo mv /etc/vdpau_wrapper.cfg /etc/vdpau_wrapper.bak
<Ben64> aw i was gonna say that
<phillijw> k
<phillijw> autoremove again?
<ljetibo> So I recently just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04. Since I made the upgrade it takes ubuntu a long time to shut down. By "long" I mean longer than before and longer than you would expect for an SSD. Additionally, just now I had a crash. I turned off the display fn+F7, and it didn't want to turn on again, YT music in the background stopped and it died. I forcefully turned it off by holding power button. During the restart it popped an error (something Lookup
<ljetibo> table, didn't have time to take a pic) and then repeated to crash again. This is the 3rd restart of my laptop and it seems to have been able to boot into a clean version (no recovery during boot phase performed I suppose). Where can I look to find out more abotu what went wrong and fix it?
<leftyfb> phillijw: sure
<phillijw> leftyfb: same errors
<leftyfb> phillijw: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<phillijw> https://askubuntu.com/questions/735572/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-gtx-960-driver/735580
<leftyfb> phillijw: 361 is fairly old
<Ben64> ppa :(
<leftyfb> phillijw: the later one is available in ubuntu without the use of a ppa
<phillijw> this is the problem with linux. Q&A from 15 years ago stil exists except its out of date :p
<leftyfb> phillijw: I would suggest removing all of it and just installing nvidia-384
<phillijw> not sure how to even remove it tbh
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo ppa-purge ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<leftyfb> phillijw: if that doesn't work, we'll remove it manually
<phillijw> command not found :(
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list* ; sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<phillijw> it did stuff and then complained and suggests doing apt-get -f install again
<leftyfb> phillijw: pastebin please
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo apt-get remove --purge libvdpau1
<phillijw> https://pastebin.com/qqajsujr
<phillijw> The purge says these are unmet: mesa-vdpau-drivers : Depends: libvdpau1 but it is not going to be installed
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo apt-get remove --purge libvdpau1 mesa-vdpau-drivers
<phillijw> same with nvidia-settings
<phillijw> now its nvidia-settings vdpau-driver-all
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo apt-get remove --purge libvdpau1 mesa-vdpau-drivers libcuda1-* nvidia-* vdpau-drivers-all
<phillijw> E: Unable to locate package vdpau-drivers-all
<leftyfb> phillijw: sudo apt-get remove --purge libvdpau1 mesa-vdpau-drivers libcuda1-* nvidia-*
<leftyfb> oh, sorry. first run sudo apt-get update
<phillijw> vdpau-driver-all : Depends: mesa-vdpau-drivers but it is not going to be installed
<phillijw> feels very circular :)
<leftyfb> can you pastebin it all please
<phillijw> https://pastebin.com/zerVGELv
<leftyfb> you ran apt-get update right?
<phillijw> yes
<leptone> I have a machine running Ubuntu and a bluetooth keyboard but no wired keyboard
<leptone> is there anyway I can pair the bluetooth keyboard before login so that I can login?
<leftyfb> leptone: I think you can get to an onscren keyboard using the mouse
<leftyfb> phillijw: to be honest, I don't think i'll have the time/focus to continue debugging this tonight. Someone else here might be able to help
<leptone> leftyfb: interesting, do you know how to accomplish this?
<phillijw> leftyfb: same here. might just reinstall win10 tbh.. wasting too much time on this stuff
<leftyfb> leptone: https://i.stack.imgur.com/cFwK7.jpg
<Bashing-om> phillijw: I give it a whirl : .. what does the package manager do with ' sudo apt install mesa-vdpau-drivers ' ?
<phillijw> Bashing-om: it says its already newest version then says mesa-vdpau-drivers and nvidia-settings has unmet deps (libvdpau1)
<phillijw> is there a command I can run to just create pastebins for me? i'll just clear before each command I run lol
<Ben64> i'd just keep on uninstalling stuff
<phillijw> anything in particular?
<Ben64> everything it complains about
<Bashing-om> phillijw: Odd there, as we have "  Depends: mesa-vdpau-drivers but it is not going to be installed ' . One can pipe to the termbin site . // What about ' sudo apt install libvdpau1 ' ??
<leptone> leftyfb: thanks
<jbrown_> anyone wanna brainstorm with me?
<leptone> unfortunatly ubuntu isn't recognizing the BT keyboard
<phillijw> it let me install libvdpau1
<phillijw> i dont know how to pipe to termbin
<Ben64> command | nc termbin.com 9999
<phillijw> yeah i'll just do that from now on
<leftyfb> !ask | jbrown_
<ubottu> jbrown_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jbrown_> what channel/server should i use to chat about home/business virtualization
<leftyfb> jbrown_: #virtualization? Or ask in #freenode
<phillijw> Bashing-om: Ben64: libvdpau1 isntalled
<Bashing-om> phillijw: Now show us ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<phillijw> I made an alias called tb for termbin btw
<leptone> How can I pair a apple bluetooth keyboard with my ubuntu system?
<phillijw> http://termbin.com/mvm7
<leftyfb> leptone: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767678/pair-apple-wireless-keyboard-3rd-gen-with-ubuntu-16-04/769201
<Bashing-om> phillijw: Ungood " http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu wily " checking before we go further .
<phillijw> what hte heck is wily? I'm on xenial
<phillijw> I might've installed that for setting up ynab+dropbox+wine
<Bashing-om> !wily | phillijw
<ubottu> phillijw: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<ljetibo> So I recently just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04. Since I made the upgrade it takes ubuntu a long time to shut down. By "long" I mean longer than before and longer than you would expect for an SSD (>30sec <1.5min i.e.). Additionally, just now I had a crash. I turned off the display fn+F7, and it didn't want to turn on again, YT music in the background stopped and it died. I forcefully turned it off by holding power button. During the restart it popped an
<ljetibo> error (something Lookup table not found, didn't have time to take a pic) and then repeated to crash again. This is the 3rd restart of my laptop and it seems to have been able to boot into a clean version (no recovery during boot phase performed I suppose). Where can I look to find out more about what went wrong and fix it?
<phillijw> well I might not need wily for anything. I don't remember why I have it in there for sure
<Bashing-om> phillijw: drop box is supported in xenial : https://linux.dropboxstatic.com/ubuntu/dists/ . Need next to look at that precise source .
<phillijw> Bashing-om: ok. Let me know if I need to do something else
<danes> hello, has anyone installed ubuntu on a mac using the bootcamp?
<sparrowsword> how do i log into my ubuntu core server with a ssh key? trying to use putty... (on a windows machine)
<leftyfb> danes: that is not your question
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: https://support.softnik.com/tutorials/wmdsed/using-putty.php
<danes> leftyfb: not sure what u mean, but here's another one. How do you dualboot ubuntu on mac?
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-ssh-keys-with-putty-on-digitalocean-droplets-windows-users
<leftyfb> danes: https://www.lifewire.com/dual-boot-linux-and-mac-os-4125733    first result on google btw
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: well i created the ssh key using ubuntu from the microsoft store... and i have the file... but idk how to load it into putty
<Bashing-om> phillijw: I "think" precise for steam is acceptable (??)- could be I am real wrong . But, " 179 packages can be upgraded. " we need to deal with . termbin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list : tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-ssh-keys-with-putty-on-digitalocean-droplets-windows-users
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: found on google ^
<krytarik> leftyfb: If you don't want to give support, then just don't.
<leftyfb> krytarik: I'll keep that in mind, thank you.
<sparrowsword> whats the password associated with sshing to the ubuntu core?
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: why are you using ubuntu core?
<phillijw> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/n4up sorry for delay
<Bashing-om> phillijw: :)
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: does it matter? im just trying to login
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: yes, it does. Because ubuntu core is a pretty specific use case which requires reading documentation to get setup
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started
<sparrowsword> yeah ive read that
<sparrowsword> its very unspecific on how to ssh
<Bashing-om> phillijw: Yhis far : change the wily " deb [arch=i386,amd64] http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu wily main" to xenial if you are to keep dropbox .
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: did you setup your Ubuntu SSO account with ssh key as the documentation specifies as step 1?
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: yes
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: its just sitting at the screen on the pi that says heres how to login ssh username@10.0.0.x
<sparrowsword> and some encryption types, but it asks for a password when i try to ssh, and idk it
<leftyfb> ok, and are you using the ssh key you setup on SSO to login?
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: is it the password that is associated with the ssh key? isnt that kind of pointless
<sparrowsword> yes
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: there is no password
<sparrowsword> i tried enter as well, says invalid
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: you need to use the ssh key to login
<sparrowsword> or permission denied
<phillijw> Bashing-om: done
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: so ssh on a powershell wont connect? thought it asks for a fingerprint though
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: what username are you using to login?
<sparrowsword> the one i created leftyfb:
<sparrowsword> sparrowsword
<leftyfb> the one you created where?
<Bashing-om> phillijw: Is /etc/apt/sources.list sane ? do we need to check ?
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: think it asks for a username when core first starts
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/raspberry-pi-2-3    look at "User login" on thaat page
<phillijw> Bashing-om: I think its okay. Everything is xenial or xenial-backports pretty much
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: will you be using ubuntu core to develop your own snaps?
<Bashing-om> phillijw: K, lets ssee what is what then ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: havent really researched core tbh, just wanted pi to run a ubuntu server
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: you are better off installing ubuntu mate
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: ubuntu core is not ubuntu server
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: isnt that a desktop tho?
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: remove the desktop aspects
<sparrowsword> all i need is a terminal tbh..
<Bashing-om> Apachez: No, core also has no GUI bt default .
<Bashing-om> by*
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: so you don't need the ability to install packages?
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: well that is the idea
<sparrowsword> to install
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: then ubuntu core isn't what you're looking for
<leftyfb> sparrowsword: it's not what you think
<sparrowsword> leftyfb: i understand
<phillijw> Bashing-om: success I think
<phillijw> now I don't rmember what I was originally trying to do
<Bashing-om> phillijw: What now returns ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<leftyfb> nvidia drivers
<phillijw> oh I was actually trying to install some bios updating software (cmd prompt thing?) so I could update my bios so that I could run my videocard for the drivers that weren't working lol
<phillijw> Bashing-om: those commands completed successfully <3
<phillijw> also ran autoremove just for fun and that worekd too
<phillijw> so basically old documentation on the internet is wahts causing all my woes :*(
<phillijw> ok, so... now I should install the updated nvidia drivers for the gtx 960
<jusss> what is plymouthd ? it always crash when I boot my system, can I just remove that?
<leftyfb> phillijw: you should just try installing nvidia-384 before messing with bios updates that you think will make your video card work better
<jusss> or can I use some parameter on grub commanline to disable it?
<Bashing-om> phillijw: :) .. now for a driver insall show us : lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' .
<phillijw> leftyfb: i'm 99% sure I also need a bios update because this computer BARELY started before it even got to the OS. It was going really slow which is a known issue for my bios I guess. I'll see though
<jusss> hello?
<phillijw> fyi, I don't actually have hte card installed right now. I'm running on Intel onboard video
<phillijw> jusss: https://askubuntu.com/questions/407131/why-is-plymouthd-crashing-on-startup
<phillijw> i'm not saying you should follow those instructions but thats what it is
<Bashing-om> phillijw: wait then .. install the card and let dmks do it's job .
<jusss> phillijw: if it is ok I use apt purge plymouthd?
<phillijw> Bashing-om: ok, will do
<phillijw> I would like to update my bios though. I have foxconn b75m but it only has EXE it seems http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000586
<phillijw> is xdosemu the way to run the bios update? i'm scared
<phillijw> leftyfb: Bashing-om: thank you for the help btw
<Bashing-om> phillijw: Glad2help .. The only way I am aware of to update bios is from a DOS environment .
<WorldGenesis[v]> so, not sure what happened, but I installed MATE over the Unity desktop, and MATE became the default environment?
<WorldGenesis[v]> without any sort of configuration changes from the desktop manager o_0
<jayjo> what's the most robust way to run a python program all the time on a server? Should I use systemd or screen? I'm on ubuntu 16.04LTS
<Guest13635> hello
<lotuspsychje> Guest13635: welcome, how can we help you?
<Apachez> Bashing-om: ?
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Sorry .,. bad higlight :(
<Rar9> HI need some help to fix this new problem when i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y on my ubuntu plesk install.
<Rar9> ERROR: W:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-kernel-team/pti/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found, E:Some
<Rar9> index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Rar9> any idea what is wrong. Can i fix this ba removeing the line in the sources.list?
<guiverc> i get a 404 on my browser - so yes its a sources.list issue (I'd suggest just finding the line and commenting it out; ie. a # at start of the line, maybe a "#prior line commented out due error 2018-03-.."
<Rar9> guiverc, my worry is what effet will this have as it used to work for a long time ....
<guiverc> why did you add it? when etc?  (the reason I put the date/comment in my example is then you have doco/details in future)
<guiverc> inc. where was the documentation/article that said to add it  (why is key)
<Rar9> goot to know, but nox its all a mees and i currentlydont knwo what it it and what it does
<Rar9> when removed what might is loose (except fixing error)???
<guiverc> actually you don't have to edit file manually; you can go and unclick it in software-sources - have a look there first please..
<Rar9> its a server ... no gui
<guiverc> i haven't used it, so don't know why or effects of its removal.  I'd look and hope there is documentation (when, why, maybe who) by whoever added it..
<Rar9> from the error message .. it should be 2 thing that are in error ... right?
<guiverc> most are W: WARNINGS which are a different issue.  I looked up only the ppa it reported as 404 err.
<Rar9> ??? how?  link is not opeing
 * guiverc copying text into text.editor so hopefully i can read better the messages
<guiverc> Rar9, the normal fix for removing a ppa is `ppa-purge`, but as I don't know it, or effects I'd be unwilling to do it...  (esp. if production, and not test)
<Rar9> i just running sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Rar9> did something , but not fix the apt-get update error
<guiverc> Rar9, dist-upgrade won't.. only a ppa-purge (the command I'd be unwilling to do in your case), or commenting out line may
<shangul> Hi, any PPA to get more games?something stable, other than playdeb
<Rar9> guiverc - its been 3 days now that apt-get update is not working anymore. :-(
<Rar9> i habe now idea where to start.
<Rar9> where do i find this line  as i dont see it in source list.
<guiverc> Rar9, i'm sorry but you need better advice than i can give.  either wait, or try again later
<ducasse> Rar9: can you pastebin the complete output?
<z3dm4n> hi guys. are the bionic beta install images already released?
<ducasse> !bionic | z3dm4n
<ubottu> z3dm4n: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<z3dm4n> does that mean i should ask in #ubuntu+1?
<converse> Hey guys, can you help me solve this problem: http://dpaste.com/2NSFBXT
<ducasse> z3dm4n: yes
<ducasse> Rar9: looks like that ppa no longer exists
<Rar9> yes thats what the message says, but how to fix it?... WHere?
<Rar9> and what did it do ?
<z3dm4n> aye,aye!
<ducasse> Rar9: i'm guessing it was for distributing kernels with the pti patches before they were included in the default kernels, you can most likely just purge it
<Rar9> hmm. that could be :-)
<ducasse> Rar9: (and please don't pm, keep it in the channel)
<Rar9> that was 3 months ago
<Rar9> but i currentl ante to just manual uncomment these lines..... but where would that be located?
<ducasse> somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, i guess
<Rar9> i now uncommneted the line @  canonical-kernel-team-ubuntu-pti-xenial.list
<Rar9> ok.  looks like its working ...   THANKS
<homey> Anyone know how to resolev libglademm-2.4-dev on 16.04? When I try to insall it says Depends: libglade2-dev (>= 1:2.6.1) but it is not going to be installed
<guiverc> homey, do you have 'universe' enabled  (from https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglademm-2.4-dev)
<homey> @guiverc, yes, main, universe restrictedd multiverse
<guiverc> what version of ubuntu?  (the page says all supported releases have 2.6.7 available)
<homey> 16.04.2
<meteorx> j
<homey> guiverc Occasionally apt says I have broken packages but apt install -f doesn't seem to repair anything (as people suggest.)
<ducasse> homey: why not 16.04.4? have you done 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade' lately?
<homey> ducasse: locked to .2 for work at the moment.
<Ben64> that doesn't make any sense
<homey> nor does it explain why the install fails.
<Ben64> if you're limiting your system's updates it does
<homey> Ben64: libglademm-2.4-dev : Depends: libglade2-dev (>= 1:2.6.1) but it is not going to be installed
 * guiverc sorry i got called away; thanks Ben64 ducasse 
<homey> I'm just curious what cause this behavior...
<Ben64> do 'apt update && apt full-upgrade' then try
<ducasse> can you pastebin output of 'apt policy libglade2-dev'?
<homey> can't, might break my production stack, unfortuanetly
<Ben64> it won't
<EriC^^> that just queries information
<homey> can't risk it, but thanks
<Ben64> one of the good things about ubuntu, and LTS in particular, is that version numbers don't change
<homey> I was referring to the upgrade not the query
<Ben64> ignoring updates based on paranoia only causes more problems
<homey> Understood, but also out of my hands... have to work around...
<jayjo> I'm trying to robustly run a python program on a server ... is `upstart` the preferred method for this?
<Ben64> tell whoever's hands its in that you need an updated system
<EriC^^> jayjo: which ubuntu version are you using?
<homey> ducasse: Candidate: 1:2.6.4-2
<jayjo> 16.04 LTS server
<Ben64> homey: pastebin 'sudo apt update && apt list --upgradable'
<EriC^^> !systemd | jayjo give this a a go
<ubottu> jayjo give this a a go: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<jayjo> EriC^^: thanks, I appreciate it
<EriC^^> jayjo: no problem
<bladea> ciao
<bladea> !list
<ubottu> bladea: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jayjo> what did bladea just attempt?
<jayjo> what was s/he trying with "!list"? Is that an irc default command?
<homey> Ben64: My mistake, am on 16.04, guess they upgraded recently.
<homey> Sorry, 16.04.4
<MeaCulpa> can someone tell me how to make a program display it's icon rather than a question mark in the launcher on 16.04 please
<MeaCulpa> I've edited the *.desktop file with the correct location of the icon but still not working
<MeaCulpa> and the app is installed in /opt
<luka_33> opt generally requires elevated privledges unless I'm an idiot
<MeaCulpa> I'm an idiot with elevated priveledges :)
<luka_33> :P
<MeaCulpa> *priviledges
<luka_33> Describes most sysadmins
<MeaCulpa> haha
<MeaCulpa> not hard to qualify as sysadmin at home
<MeaCulpa> CEO even
<Gargoyle> I think there's a .desktop cache or something isn't there?
<MeaCulpa> do I have to ln -s the desktop file
<luka_33> Try restarting X
<luka_33> lul
<luka_33> it's  worth a shot
<bwood> What is the best way to theme Ubuntu?  i'd like to change the windows to osmething else.
<MeaCulpa> I've put the *desktop file in usr/share/applications
<MeaCulpa> bwood I think settings> display> appearance
<MeaCulpa> via the little gear wheel at top right
<bwood> looking
<luka_33> Can you even rice ubuntu?
<luka_33> Fuck it's been years since I installed it
<ikonia> luka_33: stop the language
<ikonia> luka_33: this is a polite channel
<bwood> MeaCulpa Nah nothing like that showing here
<luka_33> My bad mate
<MeaCulpa> let me look
<Gargoyle> MeaCulpa: When I change .desktop entries in /usr/share/applications, it normally has immediate effect. Did you move the file there or copy it in-place?
<Gargoyle> s/copy/edit
<MeaCulpa> I moved it there, maybe I need to chmod it
<Gargoyle> Dunno where my brain is this morning!
<Gargoyle> Yeah, check the permissions and ownership and also "touch" it so that it gets a fresh timestamp.
<MeaCulpa> my brain if fried atm
<MeaCulpa> will give it a go thanks Gargoyle
<ducasse> is there a .desktop file overriding it in ~/.local/share/applications?
<MeaCulpa> is it chmod 755
<MeaCulpa> Not as far as I know
<MeaCulpa> there's one there with a .bak extension
<Gargoyle> Don't think they need execute. 0644 would be fine. All mine are owned by root:root
<MeaCulpa> maybe I'll delete them and start again
<Sterist> how long would it take to set up a Wi-Fi <--> LAN tunnel, and would the connected device still have internet access if the Wi-Fi had a VPN on?
<ikonia> what's a wifi_>lan tunnel ?
<Sterist> without manual reconfiguration
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: perhaps more a question for ##networking?
<Sterist> that is a possibility, but, it is done on Ubuntu, so either way :)
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> it's networking and routing
<ikonia> although I don't know what you mean to wifi -> lan tunnel
<Sterist> I don't know what it is, but, it is X Y Z lol okay man
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> you've just asked how long it takes to set it up, but you don't know what it is ?
<ikonia> then you quote X Y Z ?
<rfv> Hey guys, having a bit of a hard time with the drivers for a wireless network adapter (BCM4352 14e4:43b1 rev 03) which seems to no longer be supported by bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.271 Nothing from what I tried really works - any ideas?
<MeaCulpa> beginning to think the guys that wrote sublime text are really keen on me registering it before my icon works ;)
<MeaCulpa> more haste less speed my grandma used to say :)
<Guest16590> MeaCulpa, :)
<leshaste> MeaCulpa, were you a drug addict?
<leshaste> I mean, is that why she used to say that?
<MeaCulpa> what do you mean 'were' :P
<bazhang> !ot | MeaCulpa leshaste
<ubottu> MeaCulpa leshaste: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets stay topical here please
<MeaCulpa> ok
<leshaste> trump? (ducks and promises not to do it again)
<MeaCulpa> sorry
<leshaste> me too
<MeaCulpa> I have read the guidelines and they refer to not using bad language but nothing about only speaking of ubuntu... no offence
<bazhang> this is strictly support only channel MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> I thought that meant only no questions about other topics
<MeaCulpa> ok fair enough
<BitByBit> Goodmorning, Is there someone skilled on using QmiCli library and settingup cdc-wdm interface?
<BenceF> hi we have the issue of the sidebar / menubar not showing on recent 16.04
<BenceF> it is present with a new user as well, so not userconfig related
<BenceF> can someone point me to a forum, or ticket?
<BenceF> forum posts I've found so far recommend changing / purging user-specific config files
<guiverc> BenceF, if someone in this room is able to answer your question they will (be patient please). there are other ubuntu help forums available as alternatives though..
<BenceF> ok. I just wanted to give context
<gary-wzl77>  /chat stub
<guiverc> BenceF, it can also be people are busy, working, sleeping, in different timezones so you can always try again later...
<SimonNL> BenceF: add a panel then set that one to default settings or so maybe .
<BenceF> SimonNL: I think gnome session doesn't start properly: there is a right click menu, but windows are not resizable
<khyrthy> is Mx Linux a Ubunutu -based O.S ?
<akik> khyrthy: no, debian: https://mxlinux.org/products
<khyrthy> thanks
<ren0v0> Hi, my mouse upon hovering unit icons keeps changing the active window
<ren0v0> Only started an hour ago, is there something i could have accidently turned on?
<EriC^^> ren0v0: which de are you using?
<ren0v0> de = version?   16.04.4
<ren0v0> desktop environment?, its stock
<EriC^^> de = unity
<ren0v0> yea
<ren0v0> also in browser if i open more than 1 tab, i can't select any other as it switches back to the last one :/
<ren0v0> omg this is driving me mad! :D
<BenceF> seems like mouse5 or, whatever scroll down is, stuck
<EriC^^> ren0v0: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<EriC^^> ren0v0: type 'ccsm' in a terminal and go to general options > focus & raise behavior
<ren0v0> i can't select the tab!
<EriC^^> use the keyboard
<ren0v0> any keyboard shortcut to change the tab?
<EriC^^> press tab until General is selected then use the arrow keys
<EriC^^> you want these settings https://imgur.com/a/zfjDE
<ren0v0> ok there
<EriC^^> resetting compiz might help, "dconf reset -f /org/compiz"
<ren0v0> yea its the same
<EriC^^> or deleting ~/.compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1
<ren0v0> done, let me logout
<ren0v0> in case
<ren0v0> no cigar
<ren0v0> let me try another mouse
<ren0v0> nope, not mouse either, wtf
<BenceF> is it a laptop? (is there a touchpad)
<ren0v0> BenceF, i think you're right about the scroll
<ren0v0> no its desktop
<ren0v0> when i try and hold scrollbar, its moving down
<BenceF> ls /dev/input/mouse*
<ren0v0>  /dev/input/mouse0
<ren0v0> BenceF, i really need to run out, but if you're here in an hour or so i'll ping you if you don't mind
<BenceF> i'm only online cause I'm trying to solve an issue as well :) so no promises, but if I'm still here, feel free to ping me
<guiverc> BenceF, it's awhile (~hour) so its ok to ask your question again when its quiet
<guiverc> (been awhile)..
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shangul> Bye folks
<shivam887> hey
<shivam887> i am having errors while installing ubuntu based distros
<shivam887> installation step failed
<guiverc> shivam887, what distro?
<shivam887> Linux Mint
<shivam887> or any other based on Ubuntu
<shivam887> like Elementary
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<guiverc> Linux Mint is not Ubuntu, and off-topic in this room. We cover Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu-mate...
<shivam887> it is
<shivam887> based on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> shivam887, but not supported by ubuntu
<guiverc> ask in a mint forum, mint support chat room etc
<shivam887> thanks
<shivam887> but ubuntu is not installing either
<neure> Can I use chroot to have older release version of ubuntu inside a newer version?
<neure> basically I'ld like newer ubuntu GUI but some things require older release
<shivam887> neure: yes but with live usb
<neure> that is not the same
<neure> i was specifically asking if it is possible with chroot alone
<shivam887> no
<shivam887> u can't
<SwedeMike> neure: not easily and in a generic fashion, no.
<neure> :(
<matti> neure: Depends what do you want to do with it.
<EriC^^> neure: do you need the older kernel too?
<matti> neure: If you envisioned to have a "running older Ubutnu from the chroot", then not quite.
<matti> neure: But, you can totally have a VM. :)
<matti> neure: KVM, VirtualBox, etc.
<neure> matti all i need is 16.04 command line environment
<shivam887> you can , in Virtual Box
<EriC^^> neure: install 16.04 on a separate partition and chroot to it
<matti> neure: Oh, in this case... as long as your file system inside chroot is sane, then it would be fine.
<matti> EriC^^: Why? He can debbootstrap to a chroot :)
<matti> Or even just rsync things over.
<shivam887> matti: yes
<matti> I know.
<matti> :)
<Ben64> what doesn't work on "a newer version" that works on 16.04?
<neure> certificates
<Ben64> that's not accurate
<matti> Certificates?
<matti> What do you mean?
<matti> Are you missing a CA?
<neure> 16.04 gives warning on some weak certificates, while 17.10 gives error
<matti> neure: I think, you might be solving this problem the wrong way :)
<Ben64> very likely
<matti> neure: My spider sense is telling me this.
<neure> it is not in my power to fix those certificates
<neure> they really are broken, and I cannot get them fixes
<shivam887> matti, Lol
<Ben64> you should explain the actual problem more thoroughly
<neure> I am trying, but it does not seem to make much progress
<JediMaster> hi, how can I restore the original /etc/ssh/sshd_config file? I've tried deleting it and then apt --reinstall install openssh-server but it doesn't add the default config, also dpkg -S /etc/ssh/sshd_config doesn't find the package it belongs to
<neure> sudo add-apt-repository fails because certificate is rejected in 17.10, plus I cannot get those certificates fixed
<matti> JediMaster: I'd use the force :)
<JediMaster> Tried that, didn't help
<neure> i dont know if there is a way to tell add-apt-repository to ignore the fact the certificate is not up to todays standards
<mancman3> u changed sshd without backing up a copy>?
<Ben64> neure: ideally you wouldn't use a repository with a weak cypher
<neure> that is not in my power
<Ben64> you could just grab the packages and install them yourself if you want
<JediMaster> mancman3, afraid so, Chef overwrote it, and running 18.04 beta something has changed in the ciphers that stops it from starting now
<matti> JediMaster: Oh! Chef?
<matti> JediMaster: You might have it in the cache deirectory.
<neure> Ben64, that is probably best workaround for now
<matti> JediMaster: If you used the file resource or template, then Chef would back up the old one.
<matti> JediMaster: Unless you have a non-standard setup
<JediMaster> yeah, it's a template
<JediMaster> matti, where does it back them up to? I thought I remembered it doing that
<matti> JediMaster: It might /var/chef/cache or /var/cache/chef
<matti> JediMaster: It should be easy to find ;)
<matti> JediMaster: You can also print the `Chef::Config[:file_cache_path]`.
<JediMaster> matti, /var/chef/backup/etc/ssh/sshd_config.chef-....
<matti> JediMaster: So, got it?
<matti> JediMaster: Does it look right?
<JediMaster> Yup, thanks, still odd that reinstalling the package doesn't regen the config
<Ben64> probably have to purge and install
<Ben64> or dpkg-reconfigure
<JediMaster> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work as the package is broken as it won't start
<Ben64> neat
<JediMaster> yeah, helpful =)
<Ben64> remember to make a backup before messing with things :D
<JediMaster> Ben64, Chef did it, also made a backup it turns out
<Ben64> idk what chef is
<JediMaster> it's a system to programmatically configure servers, can be applied to many machines
<JediMaster> bit like puppet
<matti> Ben64, JediMaster: The challenge here is - /etc/ssh/sshd_config is generated through the postinst script during package installation.
<matti> JediMaster: You could do apt-get download openssh-server, then unpack it with ar x ..., then unpack control.tar.gz
<JediMaster> matti, right, and it's postinst that fails as it can't start the service as the ciphers have changed in the last few days on bionic
<OlofL> How do I completely reset gnome online accounts?
<matti> JediMaster: And then try to see how it is generated.
<shivam887> by deleting its config files
<matti> But that would be a mission.
<shivam887> or apt-get purge gnome-online-accounts.*
<JediMaster> matti, yeah, I've delved into postinst scripts in packages before
<matti> JediMaster: Ah, so you have incompatible ciphers causing it to fail?
<shivam887> OlofL: run this in terminal
<JediMaster> matti, yes, it won't tell me which though
<matti> JediMaster: The post* pre* et al scripts are also on the file system, where Apt/dpkg finds them, so you could find one and chuck "exit 0" at the top.
<JediMaster> matti, and I'm doing this all over SSH with SSH currently down, luckily it doesn't kill off existing sessions =)
<matti> JediMaster: As you probably know, none of this is a rocket science :)
<matti> JediMaster: Oh yeah, don't cut yourself off ;)
<JediMaster> it's all fun
<matti> The good thing is.
<shivam887> ?
<matti> I you have Chef client run on a regular intervals.
<matti> You can just always fix it.
<matti> And wait.
<matti> Since the configuration file and sshd could be restarted every time Chef client converges.
<JediMaster> Yes, true, just comment out the ciphers line and it should bring SSH back up
<matti> So it's not all that bad.
<shivam887> JediMaster,  YEs
<OlofL> shivam887: and then just install gnome-online-accounts.* ?
<JediMaster> Chef is magical, love it
<matti> Haha
<shivam887> OlofL: YES
<matti> Glad you like it. I used to work for Chef, Inc. :)
<shivam887> apt install gnome-online-accounts
<JediMaster> about 4 months of programming it but now have a load of servers on it
<shivam887> oh
<JediMaster> matti, ah nice, yes, it's so good for maintaining large amounts of servers
<shivam887> yes
<shivam887> <3
<matti> JediMaster: Helps with not having to do it manually :)
<matti> JediMaster: Also, to avoid breaking your servers.
<matti> JediMaster: Give Test-Kitchen a go.
<matti> JediMaster: With either VirtualBox or Docker (lxc too?) driver.
<JediMaster> matti, yeah, that's on my list of things to try, thanks
<matti> JediMaster: Helps a lot to get you going with testing, etc.
<JediMaster> It was all good until a bionic beta update stopped support for one of the ciphers
<matti> JediMaster: Also, there is #chef and #kitchenci if you need a hand :)
<Baga> hello
<Baga> :)
<matti> Hello.
<JediMaster> matti, found a flaw in that chef fix approach, the service is configured before the template for sshd_config, so it tries to start SSH and fails before it writes the config, duh
<matti> JediMaster: That sounds indeed like a bug. But check if the service has `action :nothing`, as it might well be that template triggers reload of sshd.
<JediMaster> I've written virtually all of my own recipes, it's probably my fault for specifying the service before the template for the config file
<matti> JediMaster: :)
<matti> JediMaster: *cough* *cough* Test-Kitchen :P
<JediMaster> matti, yeah just swapping the template and service around works, now to figure out which cipher is breaking SSH
<JediMaster> matti, it normally just works as the base server template has SSH already installed as Chef is boot-loaded via SSH
<JediMaster> *boot-strapped
<OlofL> shivam887: it seems like it didnt reset my online accounts. calendar and evolution and geary email still somehow remembers the accounts. even after boot
<shivam887> did you delete the config files
<shivam887> delete the config files of  calendar and evolution and geary email too
<shivam887> then reboot
<matti> Reboot?
<elfranne> trying to apply file descriptor limit by making a conf file in /etc/security/limits.d/ but the default values are still used (even after a reboot)... where can i start lookin?
<cbit> hi guys! Is there any way to remove the display delay of the alt-tab switcher (Ubuntu 17.10, Gnome) ?
<JediMaster> matti, thanks for the help
<shivam887> matti : restart
<matti> JediMaster: No worries :)
<homey> I am working on an apt-mirror of a few diferent projects and am seeing lots of unmet dependencies along the line of "this depency will not be met." Any idea how to debug this issue?
<adalbert> elfranne: man setrlimit ?
<shivam887> homey : yes
<shivam887> just type "apt install -f"
<_nedR> hello, i am on ubuntu 14.04, i am getting very crappy performance on my laptop nvidia gt 620m(i mean even crappier than i am supposed to be getting) eg : i am getting 30-40fps on cs1.6 which is actually worse than the intel integrated..
<shivam887> homey : or a command that shows in last when unmet dependencies error is showing
<guiverc> I would pick an example, then look at what the distro came with, eg. if installing vim and it wanted vim-common, I'd look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vim-common
<shivam887> _nedR : LOL
<homey> shivam887: Have tried that and many of teh other common fixes dpkg-configure, etc. Still broken. I guess I'm wondering how I could have ended up in thi situation in the frist place.
<shivam887> homey: try changing mirrors
<guiverc> (to see what versions should be there, then to see if mirror has issues, or ...)
<shivam887> homey: send your sysinfo
<_nedR> so i look at additional drivers, and see i am still on nvidia 340.102 but there is an option for 384.111... can i change my driver to that without ubuntu self destructing?
<OlofL> shivam887: no idea where they exists :(
<shivam887> homey : type "/sysinfo"
<homey> shivam887: I don't quite follow. You mean try changi from my local mirror to, say, archive.ubuntu.com?
<shivam887> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ArchLinux • CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5700  @ 3.00GHz (1.45GHz) • Memory: 1.9 GiB Total (857.8 MiB Free) • Storage: 149.4 GB / 236.0 GB (86.6 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime: 1h 21m 0s
<shivam887> homey : yes
<Karoldaman> eae gringaiada
<homey> shivam887: So after I change mirror, apt update, and see if it resolves my dep problems?
<shivam887> homey : yes
<sveinse> In 17.10, how can I lock gnome shell to use the same screen configuration as gdm3 is using? My three-display setup is completely fine in gdm3 login, but display goes completely bonkers when I log in: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XDgUlVNVn0
<sveinse> How can I debug this?
<guiverc> homey, sorry I forgot your name, my last two stmts were for you.. sorry
<adalbert> sveinse: have you tried with arandr ?
<Ranger> ??
<Ranger> hello
<Guest77> have someone changr
<Guest77> ???
<homey> guiverc: No worries, trying out a different (non-local) mirror. What kind of problems can one encounter with local apt-mirrors?
<Guest77> why my  name change?
<Guest77> ???
<Guest77> ???
<Guest77> why?
<sveinse> adalbert: yes, and all of randr, arandr and gnome screen settings are working fine. its just that it goes haywire during login
<adalbert> Guest77: cause someone else is using it registered ?
<Guest77> ...
<Guest77> ....
<Guest77> o  i know.
<guiverc> homey, i'd hope none, if they have too many probs I'd not use them. My local (isp) mirror has sync issues semi-regularly, where a file gets changed during their sync so the index doesn't match the files -- it gets resolved next sync.. that's all i can think of.
<groubas> is this channel for ubuntu server lts also?
<guiverc> groubas, yep.
<homey> guiverc: OK, thanks. I'm managing my own and not sure if that's what's casuing my package issues. Testing with archive.ubuntu to see if that's it.
<guiverc> groubas, you can also try #ubuntu-server
<groubas> I want to run qemu or xen on my ubuntu server.. pros and cons on xen and qemu?
<pragmaticenigma> groubas, that would be better topic for the room guiverc suggested
<groubas> pragmaticenigma: missed that
<groubas> sorry
<guiverc> homey, sync errors shouldn't exist in theory; there is doco somewhere on the wiki from memory that tells how to avoid sync issues; i can look for it for you (listed mirrors are supposed to use it; my isp doesn't!)
<pragmaticenigma> groubas, no worries :-)
<guiverc> groubas, my bad for giving it too slowly! sorry.
<littlepython> how to configure our own kernel generally?
<auronandace> !compile | littlepython
<ubottu> littlepython: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<auronandace> !kernel | littlepython
<ubottu> littlepython: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<user_> Hi! It's possible to use Gnome Flashback with Mutter window manager instead of Metacity or Compiz?
<homey> guiverc: Seems it was a problem with my local mirror. Any thoughts on how I could analyze this?
<gerge> Mutter can be used, I do not that. But I don't know how, I don't use Gnome. (source: Gnome wiki)
<guiverc> sorry - past my bedtime; you'll have to get help from others unless you try tomorrow.
<skishore86> Hi All
<skishore86> I have a problem with my ubuntu 16.04
<skishore86> no unity, no laucher, unable to minimize and maximize windows..
<skishore86> can some one help me in this regard
<skishore86> I have followed all the steps given in some forums...
<skishore86> but no luck
<skishore86> can some one help me
<hateball> !patience | skishore86
<ubottu> skishore86: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<hateball> skishore86: You have a working login manager tho? Problems arise soon as you login?
<hateball> I do not use Unity myself so I dont know if there's some clever way to reset it
<BitByBit>  hello to all.. I have problems connecting a UMTS modem to internet with cdc-wdm interface. I get this error when I set the expected date though qmicli but I don't know if is a kernel related issue or a useer domain issue.
<littlepython> could someone tell how the Filesystem, Kernel and components interact
<BluesKaj> littlepython, we don't normally suggest this , but in your case google is your friend :-)
<BuActuallyGosh> How do i install el spotify snap - I need the base program first. On LxQt 10 - if you'd like to loosie for me.
<BuActuallyGosh> Can someone WRITE IT DOWN for me, please ?
<ikonia> el ?
<darkknight80> hello all
<_nedR> hello again... i changed my nvidia driver on 14.04 from v 340.102 to 384.111 via additional drivers on my ubuntu 14.04 ( i have a 620m gt gpu)...
<_nedR> Everything went well until i used nvidia prime to switch to nvdia graphics from intel.. Then i got the black screen ... i am back on intel now.. but how do i get nvidia to work?
<DiogoMConstantin> Hi all
<TC`> apt-get update only runs mannualy or it is run out of the box from OS install ?
<TC`> without installing unattended-upgrades it doesn't run?
<pandaadb> hi - i have been seeing unexplicable cpu problems with any processes. The second I try to do something cpu intesive, the clock speed drops from 2.3-2.8GHz to 300-500 MHz
<pandaadb> i can replicate this now by doing maven builds (java) or doing cpp builds
<pandaadb> either way, my clock speed drops heavily. I am using `cpufreq-info -c 0 ` for monitoring that
<pandaadb> the processes still run, but not reliably and not fast. This has happened before and sometimes a restart fixes that, sometimes not
<pandaadb> the last time I needed an over night shutdown for this to go away and fix itself. I am not sure where to begin looking, not even sure what to google for. If anyone has any ideas, please shoot :)
<setpill> Hi all, I installed the package debian-archive-keyring on Ubuntu 17.10, but the hash of /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-keyring.gpg doesn't match any of the keyrings in the archives downloaded from https://packages.debian.org/{wheezy,jessie,stable}/all/debian-archive-keyring/download
<setpill> Does anyone happen to know which version of the debian keyring is in the ubuntu repos for Artsy?
<pandaadb> a reboot has fixed it and my cpus jumped back from 350MHz to 3.6 GHz
<pandaadb> i tried changing the governors to use p[erformance mode, but that didn't do anything.
<jlnl> I´m trying to automount Windows shares when logging on with ads/krb5 credentials upon logging into an Ubuntu 16.04 server. Working: logging in with ads user on ssh, automatically creating homedir /home/$domain/$user. Tried pam_mount with cifs volumes, but could not get it to work.
<BillD73> chrome google mainpage has become really unresponsive on my XFCE and 16.04 anyone else notice this?
<BillD73> really seems to be only the mainpage, firefox is fine, simply selecting a link it opens and runs nice  only when opening the browser from a launcher to default page
<glitchd> chromium-browser FTW
<BillD73> glitchd: yes its chromium-browser
<gautamS> Yuck
<gautamS> google-chrome FTW
<zhanglei> ?
<zhanglei> hello
<zhanglei> ?
<Senna> Hello.
<gautamS> Hello, zhanglei
<gautamS> I just prefer google-chrome because it seems to work better on my system than chromium (which crashes a lot)
<zhanglei> ye
<gautamS> I'm sure the difference is negligible on a well-configured system
<zhanglei> hi gantamS
<BillD73> this is completely new this morning
<BillD73> even took the time to remove and purge then reinstall and log in  no new extensions  browser opens fine but when I search it takes forever  if I click a link such as http://ubottu.com/y/gl in topic it opens an loads page no problem
<zhanglei> gautamS: ?
<gautamS> gautamS: Yup?
<gautamS> er
<gautamS> zhanglei: Yup?
<zhanglei> what is this?
<zhanglei> chat room?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | zhanglei
<ubottu> zhanglei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gautamS> It is a humble request to not query to raise a query but simply to ignore the consequences of your query and query
<gautamS> Someone needs to write a English obfuscator program
<gautamS> an*
<kostkon> gautamS, /j #philosophy
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> any suggestion on the best way to get the PID value of the latest coredump from the output of the command “coredumpctl list”?
<Senna> Hello, I'm having issues on succesfully opening ports.
<SOLDIERz> Hello everyone is there a way to setup keyboard layout when using preseefd file / debian installer?
<Martiini> I'm an online kickbag asshole madafakaaa
<infnull> hi all, i recently bought a thinkpad t470p with windows 10 preinstalled and i installed ubuntu 16.04.4 on it.  the problem is that the laptop makes annoying noise when it's charging. there is no noise in battery mode. any ideas?
<Senna> What kind of noise?
<infnull> like a seeking hdd
<DuncanT> Ubuntu 16.04: "snap install kotlin –classic" returns "error: cannot install ["kotlin" "–classic"]: snap "kotlin" requires classic confinement" - any way I can tell snap that I'm fine with classic confinement? I thought that was the point of --classic?
<infnull> looks like it's related to linux since it doesn't exist when i'm in bios configs
<kostkon> DuncanT, sudo snap install kotlin –classic?
<kostkon> DuncanT, is it -classic or --classic? hmm
<DuncanT> kostkon: You're a genius. Thanks!
<infnull> there are some info here but they are old i don't think they apply to a modern kernel http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_high_pitch_noises
<kostkon> DuncanT, np
 * DuncanT writes a shell alias that calls him an idiot if he uses -classic rather than --classic since snap doesn't
<wolfmoon> by mistake i deleted the  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf file  and when i open it again its empty? is it a way to restore it?
<RedCat27> wolfmoon: does this exist on your computer? /usr/share/dhclient/dhclient.conf.example
<wolfmoon> bash: cd: /usr/share/dhclient/: File or catalog doesnt exist and then  bash: cd: /usr/share/dhclient/dhclient.conf.example: File or catalog doesnt exist from the terminal
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> ubuntu is not detecting my nvidia GPU not even if i lspci | grep 'VGA" i dont see it
<mattfly> i have installed the latest drivers, removed, tried with older ones, nothing
<pavlos> wolfmoon: here's my copy ... http://termbin.com/ii3v
<mattfly> can anyone help me?
<mattfly> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<mattfly> 09:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<mattfly> but not VGA device
<wolfmoon> i just open up  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf  and paste it into the empty file?
<mattfly> if i start x with Nvidia enabled on my settings i get unable to find screen
<mattfly> and startx crashes
<pavlos> wolfmoon: yes
<wolfmoon> what are the  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf file anyway? what does it do?
<pavlos> wolfmoon: asks the dhcp server for parameters as you can see in the top 7 lines, the rest is commented
<wolfmoon> ok, thanks for the help
<pavlos> mattfly: power off, re-seat the card, reboot. Did you install ubuntu-server or ubuntu-desktop? which release?
<mattfly> ubuntu desktop 16.04.3 LTS
<mattfly> what is re-seat  ?
<mattfly> nvidia-detector returns none
<pavlos> mattfly: remove the card, make sure the pcie is clean, connect it again
<mattfly> its a notebook
<mattfly> laptop*
<jpvgn> Hi there, I tried the connect my headhphones bluetooth but connect and not sound
<jpvgn> Im reading about change the profile
<jpvgn> but when tried change the profile trought blueman said me "Failed to change profile to headset_head_unit"
<pavlos> mattfly: does your bios have an option to select the nvidia instead of the cpu-provided gpu?
<mattfly> nope
<mattfly> i didnt find
<pavlos> mattfly: go to additional drivers and see if it offers to install an nvidia driver
<mattfly> i am using i3 interface
<mattfly> whats the command to open that gui?
<pavlos> mattfly: on a terminal, software-properties-gtk and the 4th tab should be addl drivers
<faekjarz> Hi, 16.04 LTS Gnome uses Pulseaudio by default, right?
<nacc> faekjarz: yes
<faekjarz> 👍
<azizLIGHT> anyone on 16.04, when you play music, and lock screen, can you change songs (next track/prev track) from the lock screen using media keys on keybvoard?
<faekjarz> azizLIGHT: yes, works for me. volume controlls (+/-/x) work too
<azizLIGHT> wow niec thank you
<faekjarz> azizLIGHT: i'm running gnome
<azizLIGHT> great!!
<azizLIGHT> i cant do it in 14.04 on unity
<azizLIGHT> only volume up/down mute
<azizLIGHT> well i hope it still works in 18.04 for when i upgrade
<BluesKaj> 585
<BluesKaj> oops
<nehemiah> I'm preseeding a ubuntu server installation and I want it to install the 'ubuntu-mate-desktop' tasksel. But it seems like that line is totally ignored. Installing it manually after works fine but that kind of defeats the purpose. What am I missing?
<nacc> nehemiah: how are you specifing it in your preseed?
<nehemiah> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-mate-desktop, print-server
<nacc> nehemiah: and how you are doing it after?
<nehemiah> sudo tasksel install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<nacc> nehemiah: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apbs04.html B.4.10; i'm not sure if ubuntu-mate-desktop is a preseedable task
<nacc> oh wait it is listed on that one
<nacc> (sorry wasn't listed on another page i was looking at)
<nacc> nehemiah: you could drop to a shell in the installer and see if it installs correctly there?
<howudodat_> I'm having a difficulty with pam-mount.  I have enabled logging but I dont see pam-mount even trying to mount (no entries at all in syslog).  auth optoinal pam_mount.so is added to common-auth and common-session by pam-auth-update command.  <debug enable="1" /> and <volume sgrp="CAREPLACEMENT" fstype="cifs" server="192.160.10.10" path="CarePlacement" mountpoint="~/CarePlacement2" options="user=%(DOMAIN_USER),setuids,acl" /> is in pam_
<howudodat_> mount.conf.xml
<nacc> nehemiah: i'm not sure otherwise, it does appear like it's suppoised to work as you've done it
<Jochen_wvdT> 4
<Borw3> 4
<konrados> Hi. Once again my pc restarted for an unknown reason, I don't know when exactly this happened, but in had to be during the last 2h. What log do I look at to try to determine *why* this happened?
<konrados> The dmesg shows only messages *after* it started again, right?
<konrados> how do I see what happened exactly *before* it decided to shut down?
<konrados> "restart" actually
<konrados> test
<konrados> var/log/syslog maybe
<konrados> ?
<tgm4883> konrados: try /var/log/syslog.
<tgm4883> konrados: try /var/log/syslog.1
<vlt> Hello. An rsync target is 100 % full but the source size has shrunk to only 50 % of that data. How can I tell rsync to delete remote files that are no longer present in source _first_ before trying to copy over new data? I tried --delete-before but still get a disk full error message.
<frostschutz> vlt, if it's completely full, you might have to delete something yourself. rsync creates temporary file during transfer, if it can't do that because already full, everything else will fail too
<vlt> frostschutz: Ah, ok. Thanks.
<jayjo> when I use system service restart nginx (or some similar service) or those systemd commands?
<jayjo> and if that's the case, does that mean that using apt-get install <service-name> part of the installation is writing the config files for systemd?
<akik> jayjo: systemctl is a systemd command
<jayjo> what program is "system service <...>"?
<akik> jayjo: apt-get installs systemd service files, yes. in some cases it can also install sysv init files but you can check by package what it installs "dpkg -L nginx"
<akik> jayjo: i don't think there's a command called "system"
<jayjo> I'm sorry - I meant `service nginx restart` for example
<akik> jayjo: service is for sysv init
<akik> jayjo: you can check with: dpkg -S `which service`
<jayjo> Ok, which is the previous system, right? Now it is systemd? I am reading the channels recommended digital ocean systemcl page, and trying to understand this in the broader picture
<akik> jayjo: sysv init -> upstart -> systemd on ubuntu
<jayjo> but sysv is still supported and used by most default installations?
<jayjo> default installation referring to when I am installing a service. Maybe eventually nginx distibutions would switch to systemd?
<akik> jayjo: yes there's compatibility for sysv init on systemd
<akik> jayjo: the default for ubuntu has been systemd since 15.04
<jayjo> I know this is a vague question... but I've been working on linux for years but have always piecemealed my understanding along the way... is there a definitive or holistic approach to the unix/ubuntu system to get more familiar with the architecture?
<jayjo> just read through top questions on unix.stackexchange?
<akik> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<akik> not sure if that is what you meant
<akik> maybe more technical?
<jayjo> I was thinking more technical and to understand _why_ things are set up the way they are
<jayjo> maybe that's a better question for #linux
<akik> jayjo: ubuntu changes from release to release. it's a kind of keeping up with the game
<akik> wikipedia page on ubuntu is kind of extensive
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, I would start with the ubuntu manual, just for the foudnations of the interfaces. Then you will have some knowledge to go deeper and seek out more detailed specifications. Eventually you will probably get to the point were the release notes are a good way to keep up with all the changes going on.
<pragmaticenigma> jayjo, there are also several online publications that devote a lot of time and effort in announceing new features and upcoming changes to ubuntu. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ tends to be a popular choice
<pragmaticenigma> Linux Journal is a good source for all things linux, and what's happening in the linux community and development
<jayjo> ok thank you - these are two really good resources
<albertoiNET> hi everyone https://i.imgur.com/xUCSHnH.gif
<albertoiNET> somebody can help me with this bounty problem on askubuntu?
<albertoiNET> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th/1011557
<ikonia> bounty problem ?
<tomreyn> "This question has an open bounty worth +100 reputation from albertoiNET ending in 3 hours."
<ikonia> so basically now IRC is being used to point pepople to fix askubuntu problems
<tomreyn> for a good while now
<konrados> tgm4883: ok, thanks, so somewhere is the moment my pc crashed for an unknown reason - https://fpaste.ca/5dK.txt
<konrados> How do I find this moment?
<konrados> and why is there so much info about RTL871X?
<konrados> isn't this my network device?
<pm_> ok
<EriC^^> konrados: yeah it is, it looks like it crashed here maybe Mar  8 18:32:26 konrad rsyslogd-2039: Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole':: No such file or directory [v8.16.0 try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<konrados> EriC^^: sec...
<EriC^^> after that it had a new boot
<konrados> sec
<konrados> EriC^^: indeed, thanks! But... what does it mean? :)
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> do you have a /dev/xconsole right now?
<konrados> I don't even know what it is :( I do have a terminal open, yes
<konrados> but no, htop says I don't have 'xconsole' open
<konrados> as a process
<EriC^^> konrados: there's a lot of hard disk smart output going on, might want to run a smart test and have a look at sda and sdb
<konrados> EriC^^: ok, thanks! Let me google that
<vlt> frostschutz: Unfortunately deleting ~500 MB of data on the target didn’t solve the problem.  rsync copied that amount of data there and now it’s full again.  Size of source: 0.9 TB, size of target 1.6 TB.  Any idea?
<EriC^^> konrados: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<konrados> EriC^^: https://fpaste.ca/7H0.txt should I be worried about the Error xyz occurred at disk power-on lifetime: xyz things?
<mifritscher1> moin
<mifritscher1> how can I disable the whole framebuffer alltogether in the alternate installer of 16.04? I want to have plain 80x25/80x50 textmode
<EriC^^> konrados: no those are fine, the stuff to look for are offline uncorrectable, current pending sector, and reallocated sector ct, 0 0 and 2 for the latter, it means 2 bad sectors have been found and reallocated
<EriC^^> so it's starting to go on it's way out, it's still good for now i'd guess
<mecotri> What would it take to modify the poweroff restart dialog in Ubuntu 17.10?
<mecotri> I would like to add another menu option (reboot to different OS) but I can't figure out how or where to make that change.
<ikonia> how do you think that would even work
<ikonia> "reboot to different OS"
<ikonia> how would you tell ubuntu to pick a different OS ?
<ikonia> more so when ubuntu doesn't control the pre-boot environment
<mecotri> ikonia: grub-reboot 4
<mecotri> ikonia: that part works fine.
<ikonia> so you're basically going to call a binary that has hardcoded menu options
<mecotri> ikonia: correct.
<ikonia> so you'd need to re-write the dialog popup and add a function into the gnome source
<seni> hey guys. when I try and use a lm-sensors it tells me it couldnt find any sensors. any ideas? I thought ubuntu was better for lowlevel stuff how can it be this is so easy on windows but ubuntu cant do it?
<ikonia> if you're lucky there will already be an "exec" style function rather than an API call or handler
<Sven_vB> what's the use of writing an architecture in an apt repo line, ike "deb [arch=amd64] https://…"? wouldn't apt guess the architecture automatically?
<ikonia> Sven_vB: some repos contain both
<Sven_vB> ikonia, even then, wouldn't apt just get the one that fits best for the machine on which apt is run?
<ikonia> no
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | albertoiNET :Please do not Cross Post
<ubottu> albertoiNET :Please do not Cross Post: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> as some 64bit programs will still need a 32bit lib as a dependency
<ikonia> (for example)
<Sven_vB> oh. then maybe I generated my apt.sources wrong for xenial 64. should I have put [arch=amd64] in each repo line?
<b3h3m0th> I am running a script on tty1 as root and there is another user who was already logged in on tty2. I want to leave my machine until script is complete. How do I lock tty1 so that the user on tty2 when he returns, don't get root shell after the shell script is complete?
<Sven_vB> *sources.list
<vern> b3h3m0th: I'm not sure there is a way to do what you want to do. best would be to run your script inside screen, detach the screen session, log out, and reattach when you come back
<pavlos> b3h3m0th: you could run your script with nohup, eg. "nohup myscript.sh &" and logout. The script will continue running.
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, another option is to run the command in "screen" which will persist after log out
<Exagone313> Hi, when you do an install from a live cd (i.e. not ubuntu server or debootstrap), does /etc/fstab contain UUIDs or /dev/sd* paths?
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, "screen -R name script.sh"
<Ben64> Exagone313: uuid
<b3h3m0th> @people, I am aware of the screen method, I want to know if there is a locking mechanism if script is already started :)
<Exagone313> thanks
<b3h3m0th> I could login as root at another tty if that would be required
<Exagone313> Is it the same for officially supported variants?
<b3h3m0th> to perform the lock on tty1
<Ben64> should be
<Exagone313> (I guess so)
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, explain what you mean by locking?
<b3h3m0th> pragmaticenigma: the tty1 should show login prompt, upon successful login, the script execution screen should be shown
<b3h3m0th> Like the vlock utility
<b3h3m0th> But the vlock only allows locking current tty or all tty.
<b3h3m0th> Not arbitrary tty
<mecotri> b3h3m0th: Is this a one time thing? Could you detach the running script without stopping it then use screen the next time? https://serverfault.com/questions/34750/is-it-possible-to-detach-a-process-from-its-terminal-or-i-should-have-used-s
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, what you are descriping is exactly what the screen command is for. The ability to start a process, place it in background and lock/logout of the session, but return later and using the name of the screen session restore the outout of the command/script you were running
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, it's also safer as if the process gets out of control, another sysadmin could login and kill the process if needed.
<vern> b3h3m0th: if vlock doesn't do what you want (why isn't the current tty the one you want to lock?) I'd say the screen advice is probably your best bet
<b3h3m0th> >why isn't the current tty the one you want to lock?
<b3h3m0th> Current tty is already running a script. I don't want to kill it now. I have option to login at a new tty and do something to make current tty locked if there is any way to do that
<Sven_vB> b3h3m0th, tmux seems to have a nicer architecture than screen. learning to use tmux is on my todo for a long time.
<pragmaticenigma> so the process is already active b3h3m0th ... so you are looking for a solution after the fact?
<vern> Ctrl-Z bg
<mecotri> b3h3m0th: Did you read my link? You can detach the script from the current terminal and logout.
<konrados> EriC^^: thank you!
<vern> or as mecotri suggests: ctrl-z, bg, disown %1
<vlt> frostschutz: Turns out the rsync process’s target device is filled with other stuff and --delete-before seems to work perfectly fine. Thank you and sorry for the confusion.
<Kumool> can anyone recommend a google drive replacement since there doesnt appear to be an easy way to have it?
<MeaCulpa> dropbox is easy kumool a bit clunky
<Kumool> mmm, alright
<albertoiNET> hi ikonia
<albertoiNET> what's up
<albertoiNET> pragmaticenigma, hi
<b3h3m0th> Can a single "login" process have multiple children?
<nacc> albertoiNET: this is not a chat room, please stick to ubuntu support topics
<albertoiNET> this is not a support channel?
<nacc> albertoiNET: it is, but you seem to be pinging people to say "hi"
<MeaCulpa> what is really wrong with that nacc?
<rocky> hi
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, login is a session, not a process... you can create sessions within session (like sudo or su does)
<b3h3m0th> What do you mean login is not a process?
<nacc> MeaCulpa: that is not the purpose of this channel, there are appropriate channels for it
<rocky> who else is running on raspi
<b3h3m0th> when getty execve's into /usr/bin/login, of course it's a process with the same PID as the getty
<b3h3m0th> ex-getty to be accurate
<albertoiNET> no. I don't ask people to say "hi". I'm just being cordial.
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, I don't understand what you are trying to achieve with this line of questioning
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | albertoiNET
<ubottu> albertoiNET: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines | albertoiNET
<ubottu> albertoiNET: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nacc> b3h3m0th: although i don't think login is exec'd anymore by default (at least not directly) it's managed by systemd-logind
<b3h3m0th> When I get a tty with getty, I see a username prompt. When I enter my username and hit enter key, it asks for password. And usually, at this stage, getty gets reimaged into login process. Now if I enter the correct password and hit enter key, a shell is spawned as a child to login process if my account has shell enabled. Now my query is, can a particular login process have multiple children?
<nacc> b3h3m0th: given the shell is the child, i don't see how
<bray90820> anyone here on 16.04 wanna do me a favor and run "rsync --version" and tell me the version number?
<nacc> b3h3m0th: but technically speaking i don't think it's impossible, i just don't see how you'd get to that state
<nacc> !info rsync xenial | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.1-3ubuntu1.2 (xenial), package size 334 kB, installed size 741 kB
<b3h3m0th> Yea, it doesn't make sense to me for login to have multiple children, but wondering if there is any scenario I missed.
<bray90820> ubottu: is that 16.04
<ubottu> bray90820: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> b3h3m0th: i can't think of one, but i'm not a login expert; you might ask in #linux
<bray90820> Ok
<nacc> bray90820: xenial is 16.04
<b3h3m0th> nacc: You mean ##linux? I thought that was for the kernel.
<bray90820> What I wanna know is what version of rsync is on 16.04
<nacc> bray90820: yes, and ik just told you?
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820, that was provided to you with ubottu's response
<nacc> bray90820: you can also look on packages.ubuntu.com or any number of other websites taht probably mirror the same info
<bray90820> Aaahhh you did tell me my bad
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, ##Linux is freenode’s general Linux® support channel. We provide help and support for any Linux® distribution and aim to answer any questions you might have about Linux®. Discussion about the various aspects of Linux® and Free/Open Source software is also encouraged.
<albertoiNET> I can't adjust brigthness on my laptop in Ubuntu 17.10. More details in this askubuntu. Thanks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967046/display-brightness-control-not-working-in-17-10
<zteam> Hi! does anybody here know to enable HDR (HDMI Ultra Deep Color) in the Nvidia driver? Ubuntu 17.04 and Nvidia 384.111 ?
<nacc> zteam: 17.04 is eol.
<pragmaticenigma> albertoiNET, there is already a response to that askubuntu question
<zteam> nacc, well.... I did say 17.10 not 17.04.... ;-)
<kenrin> Don't lie
<nacc> zteam: "Ubuntu 17.04"
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, if the feature is not available to you in Nvidia's control center it is either not detected as a compatible setting or isn't supported by the driver.
<zteam> nacc, ops. I readed line above what I wrote myself, sorry, anyway, Ubuntu 17.10 not 17.04 was what meant
<nacc> zteam: ah ok
<b3h3m0th> pragmaticenigma: check something in your /sys/class/backlight/
<b3h3m0th> for my Lenovo laptop, I had a writable /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, well I don't know at all, but for some features there isn't even a gui :-)
<b3h3m0th> oops, that was for albertoiNET:
<b3h3m0th>  /sys/class/backlight/
<albertoiNET> b3h3m0th, there is ln called acpi_video0
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, Nvidia's driver and control center are difficult for us to support. Also, hidden settings and features are hidden because they are not fully tested and likely considered experimental. I stick to the settings that are available in the control panel
<b3h3m0th> try modifying the file named "backlight" in it and see if there is a change
<b3h3m0th> in brightness
<albertoiNET> it doesn't change brightness
<b3h3m0th> Do you have a dedicated graphic card?
<albertoiNET> yes, only one card
<albertoiNET> a nVidia GeForce GTX 1060
<b3h3m0th> Ah
<b3h3m0th> did you install driver for that?
<albertoiNET> yes
<albertoiNET> nvidia 390
<b3h3m0th> then you might probably want to set the grub parameter as specified in the SO answer
<b3h3m0th> instead of vendor, probably nvidia
<luxio> How do I add something to the list of programs that comes up when I press the "show applications" button in the dock?
<b3h3m0th> if you don't intend to use nVIDIA on your Ubuntu, you can install a tool called Bumblebee to switch to your intel graphics
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, yes, I understand, I'm just wondering if is supposed to auto detect such, or if there is any settings to toggle for it :-)
<kostkon> luxio, create a desktop file for it
<b3h3m0th> Or maybe leave it as vendor itself.
<b3h3m0th> If one of the configs, you will see a new folder created in the /sys/class/backlight folder
<albertoiNET> I changed grub file and I try the acpi_backlight to values like "none" "vendor" "native" and "video" and didn't work
<albertoiNET> and then use update-grub of course
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, it might be, it could be that the version from the repo is behind in version from what is released directly from Nvidia
<luxio> kostkon: thank you, got it working
<kostkon> luxio, that fast?
<pragmaticenigma> unfortunately, installing Nvidia's driver from nvidia directly isn't something we can support since it's 3rd party
<luxio> kostkon: yeah found a premade desktop file for it on google
<b3h3m0th> albertoiNET: actually keep it as acpi_backlight=vendor itself
<kostkon> luxio, oh ok. which app is it if im allowed to ask
<luxio> kostkon: Android Studio
<b3h3m0th> and albertoiNET pragmaticenigma, install nVIDIA provided driver itself and live in bliss, forgetting everything you know about software sanity :P
<albertoiNET> xD I tryed nouveau and nvidia driver
<b3h3m0th> If nothing works, set Torvalds showing his middle finger as the grub background and nVIDIA should obey.
<albertoiNET> both drivers with the same result. negative
<albertoiNET> xDDDD
<kostkon> luxio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, I'm well aware of that :-)
<albertoiNET> god bless Tolvards
<kostkon> luxio, no need to install it manually next time. or even now. your choice basically.
<b3h3m0th> Can someone here suggest albertoiNET some modprobe technique to figure out if drivers are installed correctly?
<zteam> albertoiNET, from a terminal just run   lsmod | grep nvidia too see if the nvidia driver is properly loaded
<pragmaticenigma> actually b3h3m0th ... I found direct install from nVidia has cause me many issues... there is a Ubuntu developer contributed PPA where the default settings are better setup for integration with Ubuntu
<kostkon> b3h3m0th, like the one that lists the modules that are currently loaded
<zteam> b3h3m0th, it's just lsmod | grep nvidia from a terminal
<kostkon> b3h3m0th, ?
<kostkon> b3h3m0th, zteam gave it away it's lsmod
<albertoiNET> this is my lsmod output
<albertoiNET> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XRpCZC6BpM/
<zteam> kostkon, sorry for that :D
<kostkon> zteam, no, you did good
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, you mean lspci -nnv
<zteam> albertoiNET, your nvidia driver is loaded and running :-)
<albertoiNET> yes :) but my eyes are blooding for the brighhtness. I create a bash script to use xrandr to control the brightness using command: xrandr --output DP-0 --brightness 0.50
<b3h3m0th> xandr is able to control your brightness?
<b3h3m0th> xrandr*
<albertoiNET> it works, yes, and I added a sortcut in my keyboard, but... thats a workarround
<albertoiNET> yes b3h3m0th
<b3h3m0th> Oh, then that's good enough right?
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, wouldn't that just report the the nvidia card itself, without considering if the driver is loaded properly?
<zteam> kostkon, :-)
<b3h3m0th> You can probably try to trace xrandr while you change brightness to figure out how it does it
<b3h3m0th> strace for open syscall probably
<albertoiNET> b3h3m0th, sometimes brightness change from 50% to 100%. That's really disgusting :(
<b3h3m0th> to see if they're using something exposed on the filesystem
<albertoiNET> so, thats not a great solution
<b3h3m0th> there must be some max_brightness parameter
<albertoiNET> max_brightness is 100
<b3h3m0th> I wrote a custom program when I had this issue on my laptop and that just worked fine
<albertoiNET> using xrandr also?
<b3h3m0th> nope
<b3h3m0th> using the file exposed in /sys fs
<zteam> albertoiNET, just a thought out of the blue here: have you tried updating your kernel to mainstream kernel for example, that might fix the issue :-)
<b3h3m0th> It was kind of lame, to write a program around it. Instead of writing a kernel module.
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, it will include a line that indicates the driver in use
<albertoiNET> yes zteam . Have you tried to read my askubuntu? xD https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th
<b3h3m0th> Wouldn't be there any testing IOCTLs to figure out if his nVIDIA driver is responding to anything?
<albertoiNET> I tried the main upstream mainline kernel
<b3h3m0th> Do you need nVIDIA on Ubuntu?
<b3h3m0th> If not disable it
<b3h3m0th> Then your intel can takeover and it should work fine
<albertoiNET> I'm only one GPU
<albertoiNET> only nvidia, I dont have intel card
<zteam> albertoiNET, no I didn't, since I don't have that particular issue myself :-)
<b3h3m0th> you're on AMD processor?
<albertoiNET> intel processor
<b3h3m0th> I thought all intel processors have GPUs as well.
<b3h3m0th> which is your processor model?
<b3h3m0th> If nVIDIA is in fact your only GPU, then the very fact that you have a GUI up and running means that you have nVIDIA working just fine.
<nacc> b3h3m0th: could be using nouveau and not the binary driver, it depends on the goal
<albertoiNET> i7 sprectre, meltdown,... xD
<b3h3m0th> you should be having intel graphics then
<b3h3m0th> integrated
<albertoiNET> really?
<albertoiNET> but in bios it will be show up, but not appear
<b3h3m0th> lshw does not show anything?
<albertoiNET> If I had two cards, BIOS should show it. but no
<arooni> how can i list *all* env variables
<b3h3m0th> arooni: env
<zteam> could be under lspci as well :)
<b3h3m0th> zteam:  really?
<b3h3m0th> integrated graphics is not connected via PCI right?
<pragmaticenigma> albertoiNET, please pastebin the output of the command "lspci -nnv" for us. that will help us figure out what graphics are and are not in your computer as well as what drivers are in use
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, Many of the recent processors intel produces have GPUs integrated, however it is possible that the processor doesn't or the manufacture decided not to connect those pinouts, thus rendering it unused
<zteam> b3h3m0th, well from my experience some built-in soundcards show up under lspci despite being integrated into the mainboard at least :-)
<albertoiNET> here you are pragmaticenigma https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3jfFycVhKM/
<TJ-> Is there an xterm escape code/key-binding that can disable right-mouse context menu?
<mattfly> hello, is there any way to install opencv c++ 3.3.0 libraries and headers without having compile it?
<pragmaticenigma> lspci lists all things connected to the PCI bus... which includes integrated components
<albertoiNET> I think that video driver an audio driver is in the same pci bus
<albertoiNET> but I have only one Graphic card
<b3h3m0th> pragmaticenigma:  why are integrated devices connected to PCI bus?
<WorldGenesis[v]> so i learned that modifying /sys/class/backlight/ was kind of a bad idea on my macbook XD
<mattfly> really hate having to conmpile all all the time and getting all the dependencies manually
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, why not, it's cheaper
<mattfly> I should go back to slacware
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th, that's an pc archetecture question and a bit out of scope here
<zteam> b3h3m0th, I don't think they really are, I just think it's the way the kernel detects them, but I could be wrong about that
<kostkon> zteam, they are
<b3h3m0th> Does iGPU mean on-mainboard or within CPU die? :/
<kostkon> zteam, some even use the usb bus, e.g. web cameras and even an internal ps/2 bus for the touchpad
<kostkon> and keyboard
<b3h3m0th> I thought it was directly connected to the northbridge
<b3h3m0th> the integrated GPU I mean
<pragmaticenigma> To make things simple, it's easier to route both periphials and integrated components through the same PCI bus. That way custom drivers don't need to be written for the different configurations... thus saving money
<TJ-> Most major hardware is connected via PCI if it needs to memory-map it's IO or is intregrated into the CPU or PCH/south-brdige; other intergrated devices will connect on USB, and some slower devices may well use SPI (Serial Peripheral Interface)
<bonkano> Hi guys, after apt update && upgrade && dist-upgrade from my ubuntu 17.04, my system can't start
<zteam> kostkon, I stand corrected then. I know for instance that linux did list some SATA-harddrives as SCSI or PATA ones, a long time ago, but that may have changed :)
<bonkano> I've got a black csree
<TJ-> But the USB host controllers will be connected via PCI so in the end almost every device has a path via PCI at some point
<zteam> bonkano, hold down shift right before the ubuntu logo and try a older kernel :)
<bonkano> a black screen at startup with /dev/sda7 clean xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxblocks
<bonkano> I need help, please
<b3h3m0th> As per this, the integrated graphics is not connected via PCI right? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Intel_5_Series_architecture.png
<zteam> bonkano, did you try my tip? :)
<kostkon> bonkano, that's normal. but what happens after that? nothing?
<bonkano> nothing
<kostkon> bonkano, wait, 17.04?
<bonkano> ztean, i did not understand your tip
<b3h3m0th> iGPU use DMI instead of PCIe?
<TJ-> b3h3m0th: yes, the iGPU connects via PCI-E
<bonkano> English is not my language but I try to speak it as i can
<b3h3m0th> But the diagram shows it as DMI TJ-
<zteam> bonkano, if you restart your computer, hold down shift, right after the computer logo, and try to boot a older kernel
<b3h3m0th> TJ-:  or is it that iGPU is connected to south bridge which has DMI to the CPI die?
<bonkano> ok i'm trying your tip
<TJ-> bonkano: DMI is a specialised wrapper around PCI-E
<b3h3m0th> Oh!
<kostkon> bonkano, you'll need to upgrade to a supported release though
<b3h3m0th> THat's brand new information
<TJ-> b3h3m0th: if you're interested here's an overview of DMI https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Media_Interface
<albertoiNET> ummm
<b3h3m0th> It says "DMI shares many characteristics with PCI Express"
<bonkano> ubuntu logo appears and nothings
<b3h3m0th> I wonder why lspci has to list iGPUs still
<b3h3m0th> given it's not the actual PCIe wiring
<albertoiNET> see you tomorrow
<bonkano> I need help
<zteam> bonkano, you need to give more info, do you use the the nvidia driver?, are you sure you have free diskspace left on your harddrive? (yes too little space can prevent your system from booting correctly too
<bonkano> for nvidia, I dont know
<bonkano> I have Intel processor
<bonkano> I'll check if I have free disk space
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano, You'll need to upgrade your computer to a supported version of Ubuntu. Ubuntu 17.04 is no longer supported. You will either need to upgrade to ubuntu 17.10 or downgrade to 16.04.
<zteam> well if you didn't install any nvidia driver yourself, you are not using one
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, they're on an unsupported version of ubuntu... they will have to move their machine to a supported version of ubuntu before we can provide assistance
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, there is a good chance that they are using unsupported PPAs that installed an incompatible package which has caused this problem. As Ubuntu 17.04 is not receiving anymore updates.
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, well, in that case, we can't really give them to much support other than advicing them to use ppa-purge
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, we cannot offer them support because they are on 17.04... that is no longer supported
<pragmaticenigma> !zesty | zteam
<ubottu> zteam: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<weaksauce> is there a dos to unix line endings utility
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<nacc> !info dos2unix | weaksauce
<ubottu> weaksauce: dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.3.4-3 (artful), package size 344 kB, installed size 1243 kB
<pragmaticenigma> thanks nacc
<weaksauce> thanks
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, sure, I get your view, still we could try to give them some basic troubleshooting tips, althought I don't believe we should put too much effort into it
<pragmaticenigma> zteam, it's best not to start, it can set a bad example and create hostility that we helpped one person with their issue and not someone else. We offered as much help as we can to attempt to get them a working machine so they might be able to get up and running enough to do the upgrade.
<zteam> pragmaticenigma, maybe you are right about that :)
<zteam> well time to sleep, see you around people
<mustmodify_> weirdest thing... SCP sayis it's working. -v says "Transferred: sent 2560, received 2632 bytes, in 0.1 seconds". But no file on the other end.
<Jordan_U> mustmodify_: What is the exact scp command you're running. How are you checking for the file?
<mustmodify_> Turns out SCP doesn't work if your shell sends back any text. but it says it works, which is unfortunate.
<bonkano> how solve /dev/sda7 clean xxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx blocks from ubuntu 17.04
<MeaCulpa> can anyone tell me if there are potential advantages from upgrading the kernel when everything is working ok. Or I'm better to leave things as they are?
<guiverc> MeaCulpa, I'd not go to a later kernel if everything works fine.  Supported kernels have bug fixes backported so security is pretty much covered. Later device support is main benefit
<quark> MeaCulpa: I think ubuntu does not replace the old kernel, so if things go wrong you can always boot with the old one
<ghutzriop> I'm not interested in installing ubuntu atm, but I'm curious if the current default installation comes with thumbnail support in the gtk filepicker.
<MeaCulpa> do kernels update automatically when they are considered to be stable?
<MeaCulpa> thanks for responding quark
<ghutzriop> MeaCulpa, improved power management and better performance(for example with graphics drivers) might be other advantages
<MeaCulpa> and quiverc :)
<MeaCulpa> thanks
<samthewildone> I'm trying to compile a program and I'm getting this message, I have no idea what it means. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TtCfRRn7Hp/
<quark> samthewildone: what software are you trying to compile?
<nacc> samthewildone: you should probably ask the Tether developers
<nacc> samthewildone: it's a bug in their scripting
<samthewildone> blurp...
<samthewildone> :|
<samthewildone> it's tether-android
<samthewildone> hm, let me see if I could comment out the function within the code
<samthewildone> ^ most likely will lead to more errors.
<samthewildone> nacc, I think your option is better.
<nacc> samthewildone: yeah, don't do that :)
<nacc> samthewildone: it's failing to parse the gcc version, if i had to guess
<lighthunter> Does anyone happen to have any suggestions on getting audio working over HDMI on an Optimus laptop (hybrid NVIDIA/Intel graphics)? i have documented what i have tried so far at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1008599/no-audio-over-hdmi-on-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050-ti.
<andre> HI
<Guest94058> Hello. I am online, if someone needs some help with R, I am available...
<Guest94058> I am Andre, I would like to say...
<nacc> Guest94058: that's not really how this channel works (this is not an R specific channel, this is an Ubuntu support channel). There is probably an R channel
<Guest94058> Ok. Thanks for the information, nacc.
<Kumool> Guest94058, /nick Andreorsomething
<Kumool> to change your nick
<Kumool> also /join #r  Guest94058
<rhoks> hey guys is it okay if I remove xserver-xorg-input-all and reboot and reinstall it, or will it do damage
<frad> I copied 300GB of data into a 1TB external hdd. Copied it all, moments later the hdd's icon disappeared from the screen. Gparted od lsblk didnt showed the unit either. Turned the computer off, restared, plugged hdd in, it didnt mount, no icon popped up, neither do gparted of lsblk show the unit
<frad> the unit spins though
<frad> help appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks, why do you think you need to remove that package?
<pragmaticenigma> frad, It's possible the external HDD has failed. Does it work if you plug it into another computer?
<frad> i dont have another computer
<rhoks> pragmaticenigma: because I disabled my mousepad/touchpad by the keyboard combination to do so and can't re-enable it, so maybe that will help
<frad> is it normel for units to fail after having copied a ton of data?
<rhoks> assuming input-all will also remove input-libinput too
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks, I don't believe you will need to resintall that package... there is probably a better way to get you mousepad working agin
<rhoks> oh
<rhoks> pragmaticenigma: cool
<lighthunter> can anyone recommend a channel to ask about NVIDIA/Optimus audio or graphics issues? (c.f., https://askubuntu.com/questions/1008599/no-audio-over-hdmi-on-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050-ti)
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks, it's more likely a configuration issue... I'm not certain exactly what the fix might be at the moment, be patient and I'll look or someone else may try to help
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | lighthunter
<ubottu> lighthunter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> rhoks, take a look at this article, let us know if that helps or not and we can go from there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/335317/deactivated-touchpad-how-to-activate
<lighthunter> i realize that nobody who has read my question likely knows the answer to it, pragmaticenigma; i am simply wondering if there is another venue i can try.
<kasper3> hi i installed all dev packages of clang/llvm/lldb 6.0 from http://apt.llvm.org/, but couldn't find LLDB.h which used to be there in all previous versions of lldb. is it a packaging bug?
<lighthunter> (I have already tried the venues suggested by the bot.)
<kasper3> it seems to be present in sources: https://github.com/llvm-mirror/lldb/blob/release_60/include/lldb/API/LLDB.h
<pragmaticenigma> lighthunter, have you tried the step in this article? https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-sound-through-hdmi-in-external-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<lighthunter> yes
<lighthunter> i have spent weeks on this issue.
<nacc> kasper3: that would be a question for llvm.org, right?
<pragmaticenigma> lighthunter, the reason I sent the "patience" to you was because you effectively asked your question shortly after the first. while they may not be the exact same, it may take a while for someone with knowledge to respond. Continuing to ask questions about the issue clutters the room and makes it difficult to help others
<kasper3> nacc: already asked in #llvm, thought someone in #ubuntu might have observed it and knows a workaround etc.
#ubuntu 2018-03-09
<pragmaticenigma> lighthunter, can you pastbin the results of "lspci -nnv" for us?
<rhoks> pragmaticenigma: unfortunately there is no touchpad on the output of 'xinput list'
<rhoks> I'm googling 'ubuntu gnome xinput list no touchpad'. hope to find a solution
<MeaCulpa> does anyone know a quick easy way to install VPN
<pragmaticenigma> no such thing as quick and easy... especially when you need to give us more information on what you are trying to do
<arooni> how to handle circumstance: cd /var/log/; cd letsencrypt ; #permission denied.  do i have to switch to sudo?  via su root or something?
<MeaCulpa> well essentially I would like to make tunnelbear work on ubuntu 16.04
<krytarik> arooni: "sudo -i"
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, tunnelbear should be able to provide you documentation on how to set that up
<bazhang> https://www.tunnelbear.com/blog/linux_support/ MeaCulpa
<pragmaticenigma> MeaCulpa, https://www.tunnelbear.com/blog/linux_support/
<bazhang> MeaCulpa, that includes on how to set it up using ubuntu LTS
<MeaCulpa> I have a feeling they don't support it there is nothing about linux on their site, no worries I will have to find someone who does support
<bazhang> MeaCulpa, I just gave you a link that shows how to do it
<MeaCulpa> thanks pragmaticenigma, I didn't see that
 * pragmaticenigma thinks MeaCulpa needs some new glasses??
<bazhang> MeaCulpa, whose link are you checking
<pragmaticenigma> bazhang, we both sent the exact same link
<bazhang> ah nice, my bad pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> no worries, you must be a faster reader than me. i was trying to make sure it appeared legit and not misdirect someone down the dark path
<lighthunter> https://pastebin.com/ENCg9Wri
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you lighthunter ... Are you able to verify that the NVidia Graphics card is enabled? Is it possible to set the NVidia as the only active graphics chipset?
<lighthunter> sure thing, pragmaticenigma. according to NVIDIA's level 2 tech support person, the fact that the NVIDIA graphics card is listed in the output of lspci establishes that it is enabled. i have Wayland disabled, and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf begins with:
<lighthunter> Section "ServerLayout"
<lighthunter>     Identifier "layout"
<lighthunter>     Screen 0 "nvidia"
<lighthunter>     Inactive "intel"
<lighthunter> EndSection
<lighthunter> i can try to see if there is a way to disable the Intel graphics card in the BIOS. does that sound like the right idea?
<pragmaticenigma> It couldn't hurt to check, I'm not sure about the need for xorg.conf though. The more recent editions auto generate one on boot... I don't see any harm in it at the moment
<pragmaticenigma> lighthunter, I know this question has been raised a few times here... TJ- I think has had many of the answers in the past, however they are appear to unavailable at the moment. I know TJ- is often most active around 19:00 UTC
<lighthunter> ty, pragmaticenigma. will keep an eye out for TJ-.
<lighthunter> gonna reboot to try disabling the intel graphics card in the BIOS.
<lighthunter> UEFI*
<lighthunter> i didn't see an option to disable the Intel graphics card in my UEFI settings.
<DebiaMovie> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/1015434-add-support-for-online-address-books-using-the-carddav-format $500 bucks.
<TJ-> lighthunter: pragmaticenigma Oh I'm around, but have been hacking on some Firefox bug workarounds :)
<lighthunter> oh cool, sounds interesting. no rush, but the question i was asking was https://askubuntu.com/questions/1008599/no-audio-over-hdmi-on-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1050-ti (no audio over HDMI on an Optimus laptop).
<pragmaticenigma> nice TJ- ... I'm stumpped for lighthunter... they'd like audio through HDMI, but aren' receiving any audio
<lighthunter> be right back. i am trying https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus#Using_nvidia, which recommends rebooting.
<gioan> hello
<gioan> my uget error cannot downloading
<xcyclist> How do I tell what kind of docker apt installed?
<xcyclist> I am on this Yocto tutorial which requires Docker CE Stable
<lighthunter> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus#Using_nvidia didn't have an effect on my issue.
<kenrin> Should be pretty easy to tell xcyclist.  You need to sign up and pay for the enteprise version so you should know
<FreakingOut1987> is there a way to run debconf-get-selections for something you haven't installed? Someone recommended apt-get -d install but it does not seem to be working
<TJ-> lighthunter: I have a script that lets me grab all your issue comments into a single window... I've just gone back over it and read the askubuntu post. I think Rudi's solution is the correct approach but I suspect the values (addresses) passed to setpci may be different for the device in your PC, so that's the first thing for us to research
<xcyclist> Ah, they want my money.  Alas, I have little.
<compdoc> alas
<xcyclist> CE stands for community edition.  That sounds like for free.
<xcyclist> But all version says is: Docker version 1.13.1, build 092cba3
<TJ-> lighthunter: I've been reading the patches that fix this in the kernel. There's a comment reporting that the lack of Nvidia HDMI audio device only usually happens if the HDMI monitor  *is not* connected at power-on. Have you tested the PC by having the HDMI monitor connected and powered when the PC is powered on?
<xcyclist> My version says:  Docker version 1.13.1, build 092cba3
<kenrin> Unless you manually installed the repo for edge you have stable.  Also,  that is way out of date
<lighthunter> Yes, I have tried both ways, and neither works.
<therave39> hey everyone, I'm having issues with a laptop touchpad under both libinput and x11 that I could use some help diagnosing
<lighthunter> i wondered whether i was passing the right arguments to setpci as well, but i haven't figured out how to tell what the correct arguments would be.
<lighthunter> according to https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1024022/linux/gtx-1060-no-audio-over-hdmi-only-hda-intel-detected-azalia/post/5211273/#5211273: "you can figure out your PCI topology with "lspci -t" but interpreting the results is pretty tricky."
<lighthunter> and indeed i have no idea what https://pastebin.com/b4CCm8iP means.
<TJ-> lighthunter: that's a bad example command; it makes more sense to append the names when using the --tree view. Try this: "lspci -tvnn" - it doesn't help you at all except in letting you see the connection heirachy of the PCI devices
<lighthunter> lspci -tv is less obtuse: https://pastebin.com/ZdrwT3xw.
<lighthunter> ha ha, looks like we had the same idea. here is lspci -tvnn: https://pastebin.com/59P7it1X.
<TJ-> lighthunter: have you tried the 'Kernel module to toggle audio function' code attached to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75985#c27
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 75985 in Driver/nouveau "[NVC1] HDMI audio device only visible after rescan" [Normal,New]
<lighthunter> interesting find; i haven't tried that. attempting it now, which i believe requires a reboot. brb.
<TJ-> This is Linux! Rarely does it need a reboot
<sagar> Hello Guys
<sagar> any woked on Apache 2 and PERL
<sagar> sorry
<sagar> Anyone worked on Apache 2 and Perl?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | sagar
<ubottu> sagar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, after having some time to clear my head, i think I've narrowed my focus down in my monitor screen corruption
<gioan> hello I cannot run lbp2900 printer
<gioan> my ubuntu 32 bit
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, do you know of anything that would reduce the sensitivity to a wake event when the system attempts to power save the monitor?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I've been playing with xset dpms... and have found that when manually trigger standby, suspend, even off the screen will sometimes stay off, and sometimes and blanks out for a moment and comes right back
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, I remember reading something that there is a way to put a wait event or similar timer before the computer would react to wake event (sort of like a debounce setting for the keyboard)
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: that /usually/ would be an input device causing it. And nowadays some weird devices are input devices, even webcams! Might be worth using something like evdev or similar to monitor input device events whilst the monitor is in 'sleep'
<lighthunter> TJ-: you nailed it. that solved my problem. (technically i used https://github.com/hhfeuer/nvhda instead since that allowed me to use DKMS, which i believe improves the chances this fix keeps working once i upgrade my kernel.)
<TJ-> Does the 'wake' happen when /not/ using the GUI - using console only with no X server running
<lighthunter> Ode to Joy is playing out of my monitor speakers :).
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, even on this old of a machine (refreshing your memory that it's circa 2004, no webcams)
<TJ-> lighthunter: That's great news!
<lighthunter> thank you for the help!
<pragmaticenigma> Yes, it happens in both GUI and Console modes TJ-
<TJ-> lighthunter: from what I read the only thing the driver doesn't do is reapply that toggle on wake from suspend
<lighthunter> duely noted
<lighthunter> i can probably script something that runs sudo tee /proc/acpi/nvhda <<<ON on wake from suspend.
<TJ-> lighthunter: would be trivial to add a function to call nvhda_on() in a resume callback
<pragmaticenigma> or lighthunter ... find a reason not to suspend your desktop, like running a BOINC client and joining one of the hundreds of distributed computer projects :-)
<leptone> I have a dual boot machine ubuntu / win 10 it currently boots to ubuntu firtst after showing the GRUB menu
<leptone> **ubuntu by default
<lighthunter> he he, i used to run BOINC; i will consider reinstalling it.
<leptone> I'd like to boot to wwindows by default after grub menu
<leptone> I've gathered that I need to edit /etc/default/grub
<leptone> and change this line GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: if it happens in a console-only session I'd definitely want to monitor all input device events. You might also be able to use dynamic_debug to get more info from the drivers handling the dpms sleep/wake - not sure where that'd be though, possibly in KMS (kernel mode setting)
<leptone> but to what?
<eftm> is anyone aware of a commandline way to get windows to snap left/right? i don't want to use wmctrl b/c i'd rather not have to know the actual screen size
<TJ-> leptone: if you can "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" I can tell you
<lighthunter> TJ-: i have never written kernel code before. any advice on how to write a resume callback/what docs i should refer to?
<leptone> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vXpf8vbJBQ/
<TJ-> lighthunter: if you like I can fork that github DKMS project and you can 'watch' my repo where I can add the code (might be a couple of days before I get around to it though)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, how would I monitor that? what would I want to enable to have it log to syslog or it's own logfile
<lighthunter> works for me. happy to write it myself if there's some example you know of of a resume callback somewhere.
<TJ-> leptone: you need to add to /etc/default/grub   GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sdc1)"    then do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> lighthunter: there's plenty of those in the Linux kernel source :)
<lighthunter> ha ha, i'm sure there are; i just don't know where to look.
<john__> is there anyone know what is the key under backspace in onboard?
<pragmaticenigma> I don't understand your question john__ can try to be a more specific?
<TJ-> lighthunter: see the description of the ->resume callback in "Leaving system suspend" section of the driver API at https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/driver-api/pm/devices.html#calling-drivers-to-enter-and-leave-system-sleep-states
<leptone> TJ-, thanks!
<john__> pragmaticenigma: there is a key which is under backspace and above enter in onboard keyboard, and it is useless
<lighthunter> ty TJ-!
<john__> pragmaticenigma: do you install onboard?
<john__> it is a onscreen keyboard
<pragmaticenigma> I have not intentionally installed it john__
<pragmaticenigma> john__, because keyboard layouts can vary countries and even manufactures, it would be really hard to tell what the key your seeing represents
<john__> ok, you still can google onboard and got the picture about it
<john__> I just wonder why author put that a meaningless key in there
<TJ-> lighthunter: there's some more info in the source  Documentation/driver-model/ - e.g. this bit in the "Declaration" section shows the .suspend and .resume callback functions added to the struct device_driver - you'd only need .resume = yourresumefunc  https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/driver-model/driver.txt
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps if you sent a link to the image that represents the layout you are seeing, I could better tell you what the key might be for
<rocio> hello
<guiverc> john__, the person who wrote it probably did the best they could at the time, we all make mistakes (and overlook little things), have good & bad days.  i've used onboard and never had issues with it, nor documentation (but I only write/read/type english)
<holper> hi
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, I believe john__ might be setup for a locale other than one that is for English.
<rocio> cool
<guiverc> i guessed that.. hence i've not seen the issue.   if the doco lacks in a specific language, the best way to fix it is to offer to help fix it :)
<pragmaticenigma> john__, If your seeing a key with an X inside of a box, that is the DEL key or Delete key. Which deletes characters that follow or are to the right of the character (for languages that read right to left)
<pragmaticenigma> guiverc, I don't think they're having a problem, just curious what the purpose is
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | rocio
<ubottu> rocio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<john__> pragmaticenigma:
<john__> pragmaticenigma: you are right
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, looking at my logs about the only thing that I'm currently seeing log power event changes is Xorg.0.log... is there another log file to be looking at? especially one that might capture kernel level? syslog doesn't appear to be capturing anything
<john__> it is the delete key
<pragmaticenigma> glad I could help. It was a guess, as when I run onboard, the key appears to the right of the backspace and above the enter key
<john__> can I remove the bar on the left side of gnome
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I don't see much that would be helpful in dynamic_debug but you might notice something. see /sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control  -- these are kernel sourcecode files, line numbers, and debug messages you can potentially enable to get those messages reported by the kernel. There are a few related to the input sub-system devices but the coverage doesn't look to be extensive.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: info in using dynamic_debug @ https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/admin-guide/dynamic-debug-howto.rst
<pragmaticenigma> okay... it's another path to follow I guess... I've gotta sign off for the night, thank for your patience with me TJ-
<pragmaticenigma> by the time I figure this all out... something tells me 32bit will no longer have support ... haha
<lighthunter> roger that; ty, TJ-.
<LeanCleanMiningM> does ubuntu accept bitcoin donations?
<nedstark> I know Ubuntu Mate does https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/
<Woodpecker> ubuntu 17.10 is reporting issues in various programs claiming that I am running out of space, yet I have 75 gigs free.
<Woodpecker> Anything I can try to resolve this? I already tried restarting
<guiverc> Woodpecker, try a `df -hi` to check you have inodes available, and also check your / (root) directory (esp. if a different partition to /home, or any other partitions you have)
<Woodpecker> guiverc:  inodes? what are they in a nutshell? Also Im using btrfs.
<guiverc> blocks, clusters in windoze speak - where file data is stored.
<Woodpecker> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VTxMuodk/
<Woodpecker> guiverc: how does that look? ^
<MtnGoat> New gnome user here... it seems like the menubars in the windows take up a ton of space, is there any way to scale that down?
<guiverc> sorry i can't help with btrfs; but all is good except /  (where the command i think is unhelpful due btrfs)
<Woodpecker> guiverc: ;_;  ah well. Thats what I get. At least it has better fault tolerance ~
<guiverc> be patient, maybe someone else with better knowledge can help..
<Woodpecker> guiverc: im just getting such strange behaviour. Right as I am running the installer, i open up my system monitor, and when I click on one of the tabs, it immediately switches back
<Woodpecker> (the qt installer)
<Woodpecker> not sure how to even report a bug like this.
<Woodpecker> now i try to exit qtcreator and it throws this error "Cannot write file /home/akiva/Programming/fc-autogen/fc-autogen.pro.user: Unknown error"
<TJ-> Woodpecker: strart the program from the command-line, wrapped with "strace -f -o /tmp/strace.log -e trace=file /path/to/command <args>" then you can review the /tmp/strace.log to discover more
<guiverc> Woodpecker, sorry I can't be much help, but I'd try `stat` that file to look for funny permissions, as well, check `smartctl` (smart status of drive(s)) or hardware as cause for unusual errors (but its probably because I don't have anything better)
<Woodpecker> good ideas
<Woodpecker> ty
<thepro> hey anyone there can tell me how to study the research papers
<maum> hello
<thepro> hello
<maum> thepro: how can install systemctl ?
<dasda> hi?
<maum> hello dash_
<thepro> sudo apt-get install systemd try this out
<maum> thepro: I did but some error -> Failed to issue method call: Failed to execute program /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success
<thepro> if your current package is corrupt then use reinstall
<dasda> somebody can help me to watch netflix on raspberry pi 3? :)
<pengwens> dasda, you would need a version of chrome to watch netflix
<pengwens> but the only versions that are up to date are 64 downloads
<dasda> pengwens, My raspberry is with ubuntu mate and I installed chromium, because ther isn't chrome for raspi
<pengwens> dasda, i read about some workarounds.  you still need to trick the netflix servers into thinking you're using chrome
<pengwens> dasda, try asking on one of the pi forumns: https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/4741/how-to-stream-netflix-on-raspbmc
<dasda> pengwens, can U give me a link please, if U know it
<dasda> oh, thank U :)
<pengwens> (that's an old post, but it's been updated recently)
<pengwens> have you tried running it in plain old firefox?
<Woodpecker> It seems with btrfs, there is something about metadata that clogs up the system and causes it to throw those errors.
<Woodpecker> My system would have had a lot considering I have tons and tons of small files.
<Woodpecker> its no longer throwing me those errors since I emptied my browing history, and deleted around 15000 small files
<dasda> pengwens, I tried with firefox and chromium and itś the same, I broked my firefox trying to install another versions
<jac76> hello, does a channel exist where they discuss capturing live streaming video?
<bboysoul> hello
<bboysoul> any body here？
<bboysoul>  Quit: Abandonando
<pengwens> yes
<bboysoul_> hello
<bboysoul_> any body here>
<bboysoul_> ?
<segersjerry> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bboysoul_> !fuck
<bboysoul_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bboysoul_> join #linuxba
<bboysoul1> ds
<pikapika> Hi all
<pikapika> I am having a strange problem
<pikapika> I have let my previous Windows non-OS drives as it is as NTFS systems. Previously they were mounted on /media with a longer name since I didnt know much of Unix then, and feared conflict with any system mounts.
<pikapika> It also had the added advantage that file managers showed the partitions as mounted storage
<pikapika> in the left pane
<pikapika> I forgot to mention the mount was effected by adding lines to fstab
<pikapika> I also had symlinks in home folder to them
<pikapika> Recently I decided that since they were from the internal hard disk and permanently mounted, so /mnt/ would be a more suitable mount point.
<pikapika> So I unmounted them, edited fstab then rebooted.
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: backup your data & reformat the hd?
<pikapika> No data is fine
<pikapika> Listen to me fully first
<pikapika> Also yeah I cleared the xfce session
<pikapika> So now every alternate boot it shows a slightly older state of the hard disk
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: try to write your issue all in one line mate
<pikapika> The more notable differences are that I changed theme and wallpaper recently. The older state is from slightly before these changes. When I reboot again, the proper state is shown again. Also the first time after editing fstab the shutdown took a long time. Sometime after booting it drops a crash log of plymouth. What might be the cause?
<pikapika> I think I have explained myself fully now.
<pikapika> loyuspsychje
<pikapika> lotuspsychje
<pikapika> Oh I forgot to say, the mounted folders display fine in shell, file manager, etc regardless. Just that when its in the older state, it well shows the older state with some new files missing, the wallpaper file missing, etc whereas in the normal state it shows everything correctly
<pikapika> So any idea what might be the issue?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: alot of text, but your missing essential details: ubuntu version? what did you change in fstab? system up to date to latest?
<pikapika> Oh sorry. Here goes: Ubuntu lts 16.04 version, pretty updated, old by at most a day or two. Heres the output of uname -a: "Linux person 4.13.0-36-generic #40~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 16 23:25:58 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux" I am writing down the fstab change below:
<pikapika> Hm funny
<pikapika> It auto changed the fstab now. Previously through all these changes it always showed the fstab exactly as I had edited it
<pikapika> Right now its: #UUID=xxxxxx /mnt/e ntfs defaults,x-gvfs-name=E%20drive 0 0
<pikapika> same for the other drive. Commented out as I had done
<theorchid> anyone have a computer with an A171 intel sound chip and know how to get it working?
<theorchid> My laptop detects it but no sound
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | pikapika doublecheck here
<ubottu> pikapika doublecheck here: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pikapika> But funny thing it, in the previous reboot it was showing the uncommented older state as opposed to my edit that commented it out. And options was defaults, it changed them to these
<pikapika> And before all this fiasco, the only different was that instead of /mnt/e it was /media/longer_name
<pikapika> Yes, they exactly match the fstab uuids
<lotuspsychje> !sound | theorchid
<ubottu> theorchid: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<theorchid> ubottu, I checked all that
<ubottu> theorchid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theorchid> No luck
<theorchid> I think i need to mess with ALSA configs from what I've read, but I wouldn't know where to start
<pikapika> And sometimes during boot it says "running [some job] n/5" on /sda/n dont exactly remember but it had a timer and took like 10-11 sec
<pikapika> So apparently something is automatically changing the fstab and I only noticed it now
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: try to tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin HD to see errors
<pikapika> To clarify, before all these problems the lines were like: "UUID=xxxxx /media/long_name ntfs defaults 0 0", I manually changed it to "UUID=xxxxx /mnt/e ntfs defaults 0 0", rebooted thats when the issues started
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: sudo lshw -C sound shows driver installed?
<pikapika> Er I dont exactly understand, I wrote tail -n 500 syslog | grep "plugin" it showed 20-25 lines
<pikapika> How do I look for messages related to the hard disk?
<theorchid> lotuspsychje, yeah, and ALSA says it's working but there's no sound output
<theorchid> pulseaudio config panel sees no issues
<theorchid> I'm confuzzled
<pikapika> Oh I see you asked to add the -f option, still same output
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: wich ubuntu are you on?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: hastebin the putput plz
<theorchid> kubuntu 17.10
<pikapika> 16.04 lts, this is what uname -a says: Linux person 4.13.0-36-generic #40~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 16 23:25:58 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<theorchid> I am gonna try 18.04 when it finishes downloading
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: no, hastebin of the syslog tail
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: wich driver is loaded for your soundcard?
<theorchid> I dunno, I'd have to boot back into linux
<theorchid> Give me a few minutes I'll switch back to it
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: allright
<pikapika> https://hastebin.com/piqugoweho.erl
<pikapika> Last 500 lines as I didnt find any mention of "plugin" before 300 lines
<pikapika> Hm I am seeing some ntfs-3g messages that seem relevant now that I see
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: yeah, seems like your drive is mounted on desktop?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: so for what reason did you change fstab exactly?
<theorchid> lotuspsychje, snd_hda_intel
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: ok, so somewhere in your logs it must go wrong
<theorchid> where do I look?
<person_> https://hastebin.com/piqugoweho.erl
<lotuspsychje> check syslog or dmesg for sound issues theorchid
<theorchid>  nope... no errors in either log. everything looks like it should be working but it's not
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: think i recall some kubuntu issue with volume icon, perhaps the #kubuntu guys might know more of it
<theorchid> well, I'll try regular ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> theorchid: good idea
<theorchid> see if that works
<theorchid> I'll report back when I know
<pikapika> hastebin containing entries having mount/mounting/ntfs terms in them: https://hastebin.com/dexefurazi.erl
<pikapika> I have to go now. Later I will post the question and related logs, etc in a more organised form. Thanks for the help everyone.
<shivam887> What is the difference between apt-get and apt ?
<SwedeMike> shivam887: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<shivam887> i read it
<shivam887> please explain me
<shivam887> it says apt is for begginers
<shivam887> but i dont think so , i think anyone can use apt-get and apt
<shivam887> both are same
<shivam887> apt shows  just loading line
<SwedeMike> shivam887: you can use both, just choose which one you like more and does what you need.
<shivam887> but both are just same
<geirha> apt is easier for interactive use. apt-get is more useful for non-interactive use
<shivam887> geirha : but both works same
<shivam887> give me a example to distinguish b/w these two
<geirha> apt search
<shivam887> geirha :okay
<theorchid> apt-get has a source an build-dep arg... I could be wrong but I think apt doesn't
<ducasse> shivam887: apt includes functionality from other tools than apt-get
<ducasse> theorchid: it does
<theorchid> oh... then I remembered incorrectly
<jussssss> how to reload module?
<geirha> I still prefer aptitude though. Especially for searching. apt and apt-cache are useless in comparison
<jussssss> modprobe -r x    then modprobe x
<jussssss> is there a parameter do this
<coustou> its a good idea to get a ubuntu phone or a phone to install ubuntu thse days? if yes wich is the best choice? does ubuntu phone keep getting security updates ?
<coustou> *these
<ducasse> coustou: ask in #ubports
<maum> Is there some easy way to install oracle on ubuntu?
<ducasse> maum: that's really a question for oracle
<Gargoyle> maum: Oracle is a pretty big org... Not sure you just install it! ;-)
<maum> ducasse: ok
<guesgeusges> Does anybody know how well the T610 works with ubuntu?
<bazhang> guesgeusges, is that a thinkpad
<guesgeusges> bazhang: Poweredge
<bazhang> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201003-5450/ guesgeusges
<guesgeusges> bazhang: Is R510 same as T610? T610 will have the  E5645 not the X550 cpu
<shivam887> ITS ubuntu chat
<shivam887> not CPU
<bazhang> shivam887, he's asking if ubuntu works on it
<shivam887> okay
<shivam887> !
<bazhang> shivam887, please take your non support differences between apt/and apt-get to another location, thanks
<bazhang> guesgeusges, that seems to be a no
<guesgeusges> Yeah, couldnt find it either
<bazhang> guesgeusges, that being said, it does appear to work, just not fully certified
<guesgeusges> bazhang: yeah, gonna ask if they can try to spin it up for me and try it out, would want to get bionic on it later tho since i have zero desire to put vms on it
<tbqhmhsfamilam> Hello, I wonder if Gnome shell memory leak has any bugfix in sight?
<shivam887> anyone has joined #archlinux
<shivam887> please help me
<shivam887> ?
<ducasse> shivam887: for help with other channels, ask in #freenode
<lisbeths> Where can I get a prerelease iso of vanilla ubuntu 18.04 64 bit knowing full well I may have to format after the lts comes out
<bazhang> lisbeths, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pharmasolin> Hi everyone, is here someone on ubuntu 18.04 with Nvidia card? I need nvidia driver but there was a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053 and i'm not sure if it safe now to install it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Incomplete]
<bazhang> Pharmasolin, #ubuntu+1 is the place for that
<Pharmasolin> Thanks
<rfv> is there any way to revert to 16.04.3 LTS? 16.04.4 apparently messed with my wifi adapter and I've been struggling for the last 3 days to make it work and I'm sick of it
<ducasse> rfv: apt is not designed to do downgrades
<rfv> hmm, that's how one ends up with a brick of a computer :)
<mnr200> what client do you use for IRC?
<hateball> rfv: maybe provide us with details of your problem and we can help you solve it
<hateball> rfv: as in what wifi chipset etc
<rfv> hateball: Asus network adapter with a broadcom chipset BCM4352 14e4:43b1 rev 03 it used to work with the bcmwl-kernel-source driver, not anymore after a reboot
<rfv> currently running 16.04.4 and the bcmwl driver segfaults, tried the one from bionic and that one fails with "NULL ndev->ieee80211ptr, unable to deref wl"
<rfv> the open source drivers don't work either
<rfv> and I've been going through this https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers?noredirect=1&lq=1 and alot more internet posts trying to fix it
<cbit> Slack tray-icon is not showing correctly on my Ubuntu 17.10, any clues? I installed Slack as a Snap package
<rfv> what makes it even more complicated is the fact that I'm in a building without wired net connection, hence the computer being a brick now :)
<adalbert> rfv: I had the same problem on my old macbook, I reinstalled bcmwl-kernel-source and dkms and it was fixed
<hateball> hmm yes, not having *any* network connection would be troublesome
<hateball> rfv: you could try rebuilding dkms modules
<adalbert> rfv: the wl.ko module is probably missing on the new kernel ?
<hateball> rfv: did you try "sudo dkms autoinstall" ?
<hateball> as long as sources are available it should rebuild the module for the kernel
<rfv> hmm, dkms status shows both broadcom-sta and bcmwl
<rfv> @hateball dkms autoinstall did nothing
<rfv> @adalbert lsmod shows wl as being in use by cfg80211, but not really sure which wl since I just removed both bcmwl and broadcom-sta
<Blueskaj> 'Morning folks
<adalbert> rfv: I have these:
<adalbert> @mac-pc:/lib/modules$ find ./ -name wl.ko ./4.13.0-36-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko ./4.13.0-32-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko
<adalbert> @mac-pc:/lib/modules$ lsmod | grep wl wl                   6447104  0 cfg80211              614400  1 wl
<xzc> ls
<rfv> @adalbert I have ./4.4.0-116-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko Could you please post the result of dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source? You're running the LTS too, right ?
<rfv> I'll try to reinstall (that is dpkg -i *.deb since no internet) dkms and bcmwl, though I remember doing that a couple of days ago
<SpoopyBoi> I was wondering... should I switch to Ubuntu, I want to do game development and I really like using Ubuntu. I jsut unsure if it's wise to use Ubuntu as my main OS
<bazhang> SpoopyBoi, thats outside the purview of this channel
<RoBz> whats your development setup as is?
<SpoopyBoi> What do you mean setup?
<bazhang> which IDE SpoopyBoi
<RoBz> yeah what language you use etc
<SpoopyBoi> oh I see... mainly c# and c++
<Mava> any tips: i've got 12Tb in raid5 on one hp server: the 1604 lts however recognizes the disk as 1.1TiB ? Like.. module error? some other error? pebcak?
<bazhang> SpoopyBoi, and what is your current OS
<SpoopyBoi> Windows
<bazhang> SpoopyBoi, well read the free ubuntu manual in pdf form first
<bazhang> !manual | SpoopyBoi
<ubottu> SpoopyBoi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SpoopyBoi> I see... thanks
<bazhang> SpoopyBoi, as far as tellin you why or why not, thats something only you can decide
<bazhang> welcome
<SpoopyBoi> okay... thanks for the help anyways
<hateball> ah too bad they left, there are gaming related channels on freenode they could have found with !alis
<hateball> (with devs on linux)
<rfv> ok, after reinstalling both dkms and bcmwl, I still get wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel and then ERROR @wl_cfg80211_detach: NULL dev->ieee80211ptr, unable to deref wl
<adalbert> rfv: https://pastebin.com/38Cm9m0v
<adalbert> rfv: I'm running LTS yes.
<rfv> @adalbert  yes, identical version, thanks
<haskell> What is centos used for?
<bazhang> typically servers haskell , that's better for ##linux as this is ubuntu support
<haskell> Why is linux different from ubuntu
<bazhang> haskell, it's not
<haskell> So what is ubuntu then
<bazhang> haskell, did you have an actual support issue with your ubuntu install
<haskell> Just wondering
<haskell> Web servers?
<bencc1> top gives me %Cpu out of 100% or 100% X number-of-cores ?
<bazhang> !manual | haskell
<ubottu> haskell: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<haskell> What distribution should I use for hardcore industrial dev
<bazhang> !wiki | haskell and this
<ubottu> haskell and this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bazhang> haskell, Please dont ask us that
<haskell> Why
<haskell> In your opinion :-:-)
<bazhang> haskell, this is strictly ubuntu support not a polling channel
<bazhang> haskell, ##linux
<haskell> K thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<dapeamel> Hi everyone when i try to add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tehnick/tehnick  , I get following error: https://pastebin.com/HG8kZPtP  could someone help me?
<dapeamel> how do I clean that?
<bazhang> dapeamel, did you wish to purge the ppa
<SOLDIERz> Hello everyone, is it possible to define mutliple volume groups in a preseed file and associate different physical disk to them?
<bazhang> !purge-ppa | dapeamel
<ubottu> dapeamel: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gbellinoz1> Anybody know why installing php7.2-dev wants to remove a bunch of php packages?  php7.1-dev does not.
<pascalou> hi
<pascalou> is there a standard way when building  packages to make a debug symbols package?
<inviz> Hi. What is linux-azure-edge image for?
<inviz> can it be installed on desktop workstation?
<akik> inviz: it is for vms running on azure. why would you want to use it elsewhere?
<terminalator> Is there a difference between 'umount' of 'fusermount -u'?
<terminalator> or*
<akik> terminalator: fusermount is for fuse mounts
<terminalator> akik: When mounting with SSHFS, what that be considered a fuse mount?
<akik> terminalator: yes
<terminalator> akik: Oh, I see. Thanks for clearing things up.
<Guest26096> What ubuntu distro to use for web dev?
<akik> Guest26096: you can install the tools on any version
<Guest26096> Yes but what is one which comes as a complete
<akik> i don't think any flavor comes with every tool
<Guest26096> Maybe I should make that then
<Guest26096> No?
<akik> it's really easy to request everything you need from the apt system
<Guest26096> What would be the equivalent of that for win?
<Guest26096> Apt
<akik> chocolatey is similar
<Guest26096> Why doesn't windows has such a package manager
<adalbert> Guest26096: windows does have it, it's called Windows Store :)
<saiD_> hi, anyone in here could help me with recompiling kernel for tinker board? i need to add ar9271 wifi support, thanks
<piotrekbuc> hello
<Guest26096> Not for cmd ln though?
<piotrekbuc> i am checking connection
<adalbert> Guest26096: https://superuser.com/questions/501699/install-windows-store-apps-from-the-command-line
<piotrekbuc> anybody looks my message?
<adalbert> piotrekbuc: yy
<piotrekbuc> very good
<StormWarrior> Hey.. I recently did a fresh install of ubuntu xx and earlier, when I had it on my system, I was able to see kernel scripts and init execute as part of my booting but now, I only see a blank screen before the log in screen.. any idea what happened and how I can get to see that part of the boot again?
<BluesKaj> StormWarrior, you probly chose autologin
<akik> StormWarrior: you can change the grub settings to see boot up messages
<JimBuntu> StormWarrior, this may help you - https://askubuntu.com/questions/25022/how-to-enable-boot-messages-to-be-printed-on-screen-during-boot-up
<StormWarrior> thanks
<JimBuntu> Good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> passes by grub, hold the left shift key down after the POST page
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<gou> i made a bad decision upgrading to 17.10 guess i have to wait for april
<akik> gou: you can make a good decision and install 16.04
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with 17.10 here
<gou> to mush lag
<gou> the mouse freeze
<gou> much*
<gou> and the screen freeze some times it is uncommitted distro
<gou> incomplete
<gou> <akik> guess you are right
<BluesKaj> incomplete if you didn't update and upgrade after installing
<gou> i do update  and still it is like horse sh*t
<TJ-> gou: are there any clues in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/syslog ? sounds like a hardware related issue
<gou> i think the developers don't care about 17.10
<akik> for me 17.10 with gnome 3 was unusable in virtualbox
<BluesKaj> go
<gou> <TJ-> nothing wrong in there idk what is the problem
<TJ-> gou: can you "pastebinit < ( dmesg )"
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...compaining doesn't help your situation gou
<BluesKaj> complaining even
<gou> i know
<gou> i am just saying so no onw make my mistake
<gou> no one*
<gou> guess 16.4 is the best after all
<TJ-> gou: does the problem happen with both the  Wayland and the  Xorg session ?
<gou> <TJ-> just the wayland
<gou> <TJ-> the xorg is fine really
<TJ-> gou: so disable Wayland and continue using Xorg
<Osirus126> hey guys i have a question
<OlofL> Whats the best way to remote control a ubuntu desktop in 2018? is vnc still usable? can it set proper resolution etc
<OlofL> from another ubunut machine
<gou> <TJ-> iam doing that but really y they add it if its so laggy
<Osirus126> for the new version of ubuntu server 17.10.2 my desktop doesnt seem to have a screen timeout anymore.. my screen used to turn off after a set period, but now it stays on all the time, is there a fix for this??
<TJ-> gou: because it's not like that for most installs; you've obviously got particular hardware or system config that provokes the issue
<gou> <TJ-> thank you tho guess il go with the xorg until 18.4 come out
<akik> gou: ubuntu decided to make xorg the default in 18.04
<gou> <TJ-> yes i think so to hardware problem
<JimBuntu> OlofL, I would suggest xrdp and xfce if you want full on remote GUI and don't want to use the built-in desktop sharing feature (or can't)
<gou> <TJ-> really ? wow didnt know that
<gou> <TJ-> y tho ?
<OlofL> JimBuntu: where is the built in to be found?
<JimBuntu> Use the Unity search, 'Desktop Sharing'
<sveinse> TJ-: My gnome display crazyness isn't going away. You helped me with installing a custom kernel, 4.15.0-041500rc9-generic. Is there any newer since this?
<sveinse> I don't remember what I did to get this kernel installed :(
<Osirus126> how do you set the screen to sleep in ubuntu server 17.10.2 after a amount of time?? this option used to be default but now i cant seem to get it to work
<Osirus126> any help would be appreciated
<JimBuntu> Osirus126, since it's 17.10, you may also want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<sveinse> JimBuntu: Eh, is 17.10 ubuntu+1 ?
<OlofL> JimBuntu: nothing available. only xrdp CLIENT and setting link to file sharing enable/disable
<OlofL> im on ubuntu 1710
<JimBuntu> sveinse, Osirus126 - I was wrong, #ubuntu+1 is for pre-release, whicvh 17.10 doesn't count as
<TJ-> sveinse: there are some v4.16 release candidates
<TJ-> sveinse: did you use my script that automatically installs the latest mainline kernel?
<sveinse> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> you can just execute it again then, if you can find where you put it!
<TJ-> sveinse: it's name is wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<sveinse> TJ-: to ease my search, was was it's name?
<pagnol> Hi, I'm trying to debug why my USB headset studdenly stopped working on Ubuntu 16.10
<pagnol> suddenly
<pagnol> it's not in the output of lsusb
<ioria> we really need an EOL notification daemon
<TJ-> pagnol: check the logs; /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log for hardware clues
<pagnol> should a msg appear in syslog upon plugging in/out the device?
<TJ-> pagnol: and rememeber 16.10 is no longer supported; you really should upgrade
<pagnol> there's nothing
<pagnol> I'm actually on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<pagnol> my bad
<TJ-> pagnol: Yes, when a USB device is connected the kernel will report it. The primary log-file to check is /var/log/kern.log but if you want to watch the kernel messages 'live' as you connect/disconnect the device use "dmesg -w"
<pagnol> nothing stirs in the output of dmesg -w when I plug in or unplug
<sveinse> TJ-: Thanks a lot!
<TJ-> pagnol: have you tried connecting the device to different USB ports in case it's a port problem?
<pagnol> only the device itself seems to notice it's been plugged in because some LED is blinking
<pagnol> yes, I tried them all... going to try it on a different computer
<TJ-> pagnol: good plan... if that confirms it works come back and we'll look at the logs more closely
<foo357> Hello, I want to get information about a directory structure and save that information in a textfile. The information I'm after is pretty much what you get by doing 'ls' (content, date, filesize, et.c.). It's a moderatly big/deep directory structure.
<foo357> You could say that what I want would be sort of a combination of 'ls' and 'tree'.
<JimBuntu> foo357, `find ./ >myTextFile.txt` ?
<JimBuntu> nvm, that wouldn't include the metadata by default
<foo357> JimBuntu: exactly, that's sort of what I'm after, plus being presented in some nice way (like how 'tree' does seems ideal)
<TJ-> foo357: "find . -ls > capturefile.log"
<foo357> TJ-: thanks, that seems like a pretty good solution
<TJ-> foo357: how about "tree -pus" ?
<geirha> just be aware that find doesn't sort it
<TJ-> foo357: 'tree' has several options that might give you the output you want, see "man tree"
<gou> <TJ-> you seem educated in ubuntu matter where did you learn all of that   forms? or years and years of having errors and having to deal with them
<TJ-> gou: by exploring,  experimenting, reading man-pages and source-code
<pagnol> alright... it's not the headset's fault
<TJ-> pagnol: right, so show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )" please
<TJ-> pagnol: ^^^ with the H/S plugged in :)
<gou> <TJ-> can you enlighten me where i can find some knolge in this matter
<gou> <TJ-> knowledge **
<adalbert> Does anyone got "Cockpit" running with Apache reverse proxy ? I could use some help here ...
<pagnol> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nTHHppb4Wb/
<foo357> TJ-, JimBuntu, geirha: "tree -aughD [dir]" seems like a good invocation. Thanks for the help.
<JimBuntu> yw foo357
<gou> <TJ->i really like the idea of solving errors and fixing problems i have some knowldge in python guess that will help solving broken codes along the way
<geirha> foo357: no -p ?
<foo357> geirha: yes, add 'p', even better
<engblom> What is the difference between /etc/polkit-1 and /var/lib/polkit-1 ? Both directories seems to contain similar files?
<TJ-> pagnol: thanks, now show us "pastebinit <( lsusb; lsmod; for f in /etc/modprobe.d/*; do echo '### $f'; cat $f; done )"
<pagnol> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wFHdZd4Wx6/
<engblom> My real struggle, with Bionic, is to get NetworkManager to accept that any user makes changes to the network settings, connecting to Wifi etc
<engblom> Regardless of my tries to edit files under both places, I can not get it to work.
<TJ-> engblom: what changes have you been making?
<PCatinean> How do I export a shell variable that has a shell command in it with arguments
<PCatinean> I get export -arg not a valid identifier
<adalbert> PCatinean: use ` instead of "
<PCatinean> Still get an error
<engblom> TJ-: In com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla  I added netdev group for NetworkManager, the same in org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pkla
<TJ-> pagnol: is this a laptop?
<PCatinean> kubectl get deployments -l app=myapp -l type=server -o json --output=jsonpath={.items..metadata.name}
<PCatinean> I need to hold the result of this inside an variable
<engblom> TJ-: Both files are under /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor
<vlt> Hello. Is there a very fast compression tool I can pipe a disk image through to get a slightly smaller image than the original size? (much faster than gzip)
<engblom> TJ-: Then I tried to copy them to a similar folder under /etc/polkit-1, but that did not help either
<engblom> The user is surely in netdev group
<TJ-> engblom: does polkitd need restarting to pick up the changes?
<engblom> TJ-: I have even restarted the computer many times just to make sure this was not the cause
<TJ-> engblom: OK - that was obvious one :)
<PCatinean> adalbert,
<pagnol> TJ-, it's a lenovo x220 thinkpad
<TJ-> pagnol: have you tried this with AC adapter powering it, and on battery only?
<pagnol> TJ-, both
<pagnol> and it worked reliably for months and I can't remember having made any significant changes
<TJ-> pagnol: it '/feels/ like a USB power saving issue since the device isn't even seen - my current hypothesis would be the hub/ports are auto-powered down and are not automatically re-activating when the device is connected
<TJ-> pagnol: have you tested booting the oldest kernel still installed via the GRUB > Advanced sub-menu ?
<TJ-> pagnol: originally I wondered if it was just the snd-usb-audio and associated modules not being loaded, but if that were the case the kernel would still see the device connect, which it isn't doing
<pagnol> TJ-, even after a reboot and with the ac adapter plugged in there is no change
<TJ-> pagnol: originally I wondered if it was just the snd-usb-audio and associated modules not being loaded, but if that were the case the kernel would still see the device connect, which it isn't doing
<pagnol> hmm
<TJ-> pagnol: does another USB device work / is detected in the same port the H/S is currently in?
<raidghost> TJ-: Hey ;)
<pagnol> TJ-, I have a usb stick that works without any issues
<raidghost> Have been talking to the sw engineer of hauppauge, now got 12 adapters working. But wondering why my card numberr 4 of 4 wont show up in lspci. it shows 3 cards.
<Onigiri> I have a silly issue on a bionic setup. If I ssh in with konsole from another host... I can clear the terminal with clear just fine.. but if I fire up a tmux instance and try to clear in that... it just rehomes the cursor and doesn't wipe the screen
<ikonia> bionic disccusion in the #ubuntu+1 channel please
<TJ-> pagnol: right... is it possible the port cannot deliver the power the H/S wants? do you have an external powered USB hub you could connect the H/S via?
<Onigiri> ikonia: ok, thanks!
<pagnol> TJ-, I've been using it for months though
<TJ-> pagnol: I realise that, but something has changed so we need to use a process of elimination to narrow down where the cause is.
<ioria> pagnol, is it detected by   lsusb ?
<pagnol> no
<TJ-> pagnol: it could be a kernel change has affected the port power settings, for example
<pagnol> hmm
<pagnol> the headphone actually has a fully charged battery and keeps working with blutooth devices even if I remove the usb cable
<TJ-> pagnol: that system has Intel rate-matching hubs; they're supposed to automatically adjust to the type of device connected to a port - it's possible a driver change has broken that... or it's possible there's some config item being set differently
<TJ-> pagnol: what's the make/model of the headset?
<pagnol> TJ-, I'll try a USB hub...
<vlt> vlt: lzop seems to be what you were looking for.
<pagnol> it's a Sennheiser PXC 550
<TJ-> pagnol: now you've told me it's dual interface USB Bluetooth I'm wondering if it somehow operates in BT-only mode for some reason  - although I note you tested it in another PC
<pagnol> it has a blutooth and a no-blutooth mode and both stopped working
<pagnol> it used to not matter which mode it was in
<pagnol> btw thank you so much for taking the time to debug this issue with me!
<pagnol> really appreciate that
<ioria> pagnol, your kernel ? uname -r
<pagnol> ioria, 4.13.0-36-generic
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> pagnol: I wonder if the system still has a log file showing the device successfully connecting so we know what to expect? Can you show us the oldest: "pastebinit <( zcat $(ls -1t /var/log/kern.log* ) )"
<vlt> Hi! I'm trying to run `watch "kill -SIGUSR1 <pid>"` but get "sh: 1: kill: Illegal option -S". Any idea what I have to do to mak eit work with "watch"?
<pagnol> TJ-, I connected my laptop to an active usb hub, I confirmed that the hub is working with my usb stick, but the headphones don't show up in dmesg -w
<TJ-> pagnol: thanks, that's useful.
<interrobang> htow show wrong start time in opposite to top
<interrobang> anybody else the same problem?
<TJ-> pagnol: silly question but.. when you connected the H/S to the different PC did you use the same USB cable?
<interrobang> i have a process its startet 2 days ago, htop says ist on since 2 hours
<interrobang> *htop
<TJ-> pagnol: and just in case one of the USB controllers on the system isn't loading a driver for some reason, show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<ioria> pagnol,  TJ-    usb autosuspend power-saving feature ?
<TJ-> ioria: I wondered that but the same hub/port sees other devices correctly
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> ioria: and the device worked in another PC
<pagnol> TJ-, not a silly question at all, I did use the same cable
<pagnol> I know for sure that the cable is ok
<TJ-> ioria: useful pastebins: dmsg: (no sign of the device being connected/detected) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nTHHppb4Wb/  and lsusb / lsmod / etc/modules.d/*  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wFHdZd4Wx6/
<vlt> vlt: `kill -USR1`
<TJ-> pagnol: the *KEY* thing here is the kernel doesn't detect this particular device connected to a port. Is the device USB3? Is the port USB3 or USB2 or both?
<pagnol> the laptop does not support USB3 afaik
<TJ-> pagnol: and one other silly test you can do (which might point to an ACPI issue) suspend the laptop then resume it and connect the H/S
<pagnol> TJ-, no change
<TJ-> pagnol: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<pagnol> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8z9FHhpq23/
<TJ-> pagnol: how about: pastebinit <( for n in /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb?/power/{autosuspend,runtime_status}; do echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<pagnol> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4snNzg95v9/
<TJ-> pagnol: I think it's worth trying this ACPI customisation: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<OlofL> if I ssh -X remotehost how do I get the full desktop experience ? with login window and everything
<pagnol> TJ-, I will go ahead and run your bash script then
<OlofL> or can I only start apps one by one from cli
<akik> OlofL: look up x2go. it's a client/server desktop service
<OlofL> ok i will. but you didnt answer my question tho :P
<pagnol> TJ-, I just ran acpi script and rebooted but there's no discernible change
<TJ-> pagnol: check it's changed the setting, show me "cat /proc/cmdline"
<pagnol> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.13.0-36-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2009" quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<TJ-> pagnol: OK, that's good, so it didn't improve. Are you testing the H/S by plugging in after power on, or is it connected when the PC powers on ?
<pagnol> I tried both and it didn't make a difference
<TJ-> pagnol: also, if the PC has a detachable battery,  have you tried removing it for a minute or so and pressing the power button to clear weird artifacts in the circuitry?
<pagnol> I tried all kinds of combinations of rebooting, suspending, doing so with the headset plugged in or out...
<TJ-> pagnol: earlier I asked for a log but I think you missed it. Can you grab the oldest kernel log in case it shows the device being connected, so we know what it should look like:   "pastebinit <( zcat $(ls -1t /var/log/kern.log* ) )"
<pagnol> ah I may have missed that, sorry..
<TJ-> pagnol: let's hope its' old enough to capture the headset working ;)
 * waseem18 checking
<pagnol> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zxr3y36RjJ/
<pagnol> grep for PXC
<TJ-> pagnol: VERY interesting... notice the device keeps disconnecting almost immediately and being rediscovered... that's not a good sign, usually points to a failing device
<TJ-> pagnol: still researching... not found anything obvious yet
<pagnol> I'm surprised by that... because in practice was perfect plug and play
<pagnol> it was *
<pagnol> worked immediately without hickups
<TJ-> pagnol: have you explored the BIOS settings options in case there's something related to either USB and/or power management generally that might cause this?
<pagnol> TJ-, I'll see if I can completely deactivate the power saving feature
<zacky83> join #dovecot
<TJ-> pagnol: interesting - someone else with the Rate-Matching hub seeing similar issue with different headset: http://www.toontricks.com/2018/01/ubuntu-why-wont-my-usb-headset-show-up.html
<TJ-> pagnol: oh, this is the original URL with more details for that: https://askubuntu.com/questions/565405/why-wont-my-usb-headset-show-up-in-lsusb-or-dmesg
<pagnol> good find
<rfv> I have an unclaimed ethernet (this time ethernet, not wireless) controller, not being managed by network-manager in ubuntu 16.04 - chipset Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet. Reloading the atl1c module result in the following issue: MAC state machine can't be idle since disabled for 10 ms second. Any ideas?
<nehemiah> I made an preseeded Ubuntu installation that fails. But the failure is not very descriptive. It happens during the package installation. Anyway, is it possible to drop to a command line and get some logs during installation?
<nehemiah> It's Ubuntu Server btw.
<rfv> pci=noacpi for the above to work (at least I got one of my network controllers working today)
<NoCode> Alright, so when I went to restart because of an update, the low-latency kernel stopped working. Suggesting some kernel modules were not loaded, and it also complained about nvidia too. Should I get some dmesg logs?
<NoCode> Also the lowlatency kernels are old as hell.
<TJ-> pagnol: this may seem like another daft question, but this is after I've been reading up on the PXC 550 model, and everything I find only talks of the Bluetooth conectivity. Only mention of USB is in the context of the micro-USB /charging/ port. So, firstly, are you /sure/ the audio was over USB when they worked? And if so, are you /sure/ the current cable connecting them isn't a charging-only cable (e.g.
<TJ-> data pins not connected) - try another known working data cable?  - if they do work as a USB audio device can you capture how they show up on the other PC where they work (possibly using an Ubuntu LiveISO boot if it's a Windows/Apple PC)
<pagnol> TJ-, yes, perfectly sure
<TJ-> pagnol: is this the model? https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-headphone-headset-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-pxc-550-travel
<pagnol> TJ-, I deactivated the blutooth adapter of my laptop in the bios settings
<pagnol> that's the one
<TJ-> pagnol: arghhh.. why did you deactive it? did that coincide with the headphones not appearing?
<pagnol> TJ-, misunderstanding, it's always been deactivated
<pagnol> right when I got the laptop I deactivated to save power
<pagnol> and since I have no use for it
<pagnol> since my headset works with usb ;-)
<pagnol> seriously, it works, maybe the manufacturer doesn't advertise it... it used to nicely show up in the unity-control-center sound settings as a separate device
<TJ-> pagnol: read page 39 of the user manual... is it possible the audio connector socket in the headset has partially broken - because on that page it says "...transmissionvia USB is disabled and the headphones go to flight mode when the audio cable is plugged in." ... that would instantly make me suspect the 3.5mm socket in the H/S has it's plug-detect leg stuck so it thinks a plug is in the socket even when
<TJ-> it's empty
<TJ-> pagnol: link  https://en-us.sennheiser.com/global-downloads/file/6983/PXC550_IM_A02_EN.pdf#PXC550_IM_A02_EN.indd%3A.34948%3A2888
<pagnol> TJ-, my colleague has the same model and it equally didn't work when I plugged it in
<TJ-> pagnol: does the audio cable input work? maybe using that then trying USB again might kick it into life?
<pagnol> pagnol, I'll give that a try
<TJ-> pagnol: as the kernel doesn't even see the device I'd bet money the issue is in the HeadSet
<TJ-> pagnol: also, did you try the Headset reset procedure? Switch off, press the Effect Mode Control for 4 seconds
<pagnol> TJ-, I had no idea it has that... thank you
<TJ-> pagnol: reading manuals can sometimes be valuable :)
<TJ-> pagnol: If the problem is with the PC, from what I've reading, the X220 is supposed to have USB3 ports and controller. Also, your dmesg shows it is on BIOS v1.24 18th Oct 2011, but there's a v1.43 26th Oct 2016 available. I'd highly recommend updating that. See   https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x220/downloads
<pagnol> TJ-, on later bios versions the ddr ram speeds are limited so I didn't want to upgrade
<pagnol> 1333 instead of 1866
<pagnol> mhz
<pagnol> but I'll update to 1.28 which still permits 1866 mhz apparently
<TJ-> pagnol: the changelog is at https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles/8duj28us.txt
<TJ-> pagnol: you're probably referring to v1.40 (<1.40-1.24>): "Mitigate risk of security vulnerability related to DRAM Row Hammering."
<mouseover> I am not a noob, but I feel like one... I am on Ubuntu 16.10, how do I install "libavcodec"? Its apparently not in the main repositories. Which PPA should I add?
<TJ-> mouseover: Replaced by ffmpeg I seem to recall
<TJ-> mouseover: also, I hope you're aware that 16.10 is End Of Life and is no longer supported
<mouseover> TJ-: True... but I just want to be able to get the binaries for FFPMEG
<TJ-> !eol | mouseover Use the old-releases repos then as detailed in the EOL guide
<ubottu> mouseover Use the old-releases repos then as detailed in the EOL guide: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mouseover> TJ-: So essentially, I need to update my sources.list file? If so, how can I point to the "old releases" repo? Furthermore, even if I do this, how can I be certain that libavcodec will be there? Could I add an older (and supported) Ubuntu PPA instead?
<TJ-> mouseover: like I said, libavcodec packages are provided by ffmpeg. Many years ago (2011) the ffmpeg project forked and gave birth to libav. Debian and Ubuntu switched to libav libraries and then later switched back to ffmpeg in 2015
<mouseover> Yes, I have been vaguely made aware of the story
<mouseover> Nonetheless, I updated the 16.10 repo URLs to point to the "old reposotires" PPA. However, when I run "apt-get update && apt-get install libavcodec-dev "... it says "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/ffmpeg/libavcodec57_3.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.10.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found".
<TJ-> pagnol: I've figured out the USB3 confusion. It was only on the i7 models, as the rear-left (coloured blue). On i3/i5 it seems they're all USB2, black on left-side, yellow always-on power o right
<mouseover> Now, when I navigate to that URL, there is indeed no such file as "libavcodec57_3.0.7-0ubuntu0.16.10.1_amd64.deb", but there is a "libavcodec57_3.2.4-1build2_amd64.deb". So, how can I make "apt-get" get the right files?
<TJ-> mouseover: as I said, 16.10 isn't supported. There may be some package versions missing from old-releases.ubuntu.com
<isaiahnixon> Hello, if I run Ubuntu and have some bash scripting questions, is this the right place to ask them?
<mouseover> Ok, thanks TJ-
<vlt> isaiahnixon: Yes, this. Or #bash
<isaiahnixon> Awesome. Thanks vlt.
<ash_work> I dunno where to ask this really; a postgres container of mine only ever uses 80 columns... any ideas on what I should be looking at configuring to fix this?
<ash_work> 80 columns of console space
<TJ-> ash_work: what kind of container? LXD?
<ash_work> TJ-: alpine
<TJ-> ash_work: that's not a container technology is it? that's the userspace inside.
<ash_work> TJ-: I mean the container is running alpine, the container technology is docker
<ash_work> TJ-: (sorry, I didn't get what you meant before)
<TJ-> ash_work: generally 'stty' is used to set/change the terminal settings, but you'd have to check the alpine/container config to figure out why it's using 80 columns
<TJ-> ash_work: that, or possibly docker. I presume the host OS is using much wider terminal?
<ash_work> TJ-: yes, it is
<TJ-> see if "stty cols 132" makes it change (inside the container)
<ash_work> TJ-: I don't know where that setting would be :\
<hfp> Hi all, I don't miss OSX at all but one thing I do miss sorely is the preview app to draw, write, and sign PDF forms. I tried LibreOffice Draw and it's a hit or miss, some documents are messed up because it seems Draw tries to convert them to a text document. Is there a Linux application that would let me draw or write over a PDF the same way Preview does? i.e. not touch the original document, just add
<hfp> another layer where I can draw and write.
<vlt> hfp: Maybe "okular".
<TJ-> hfp: the only one I know of is a cross-platform tool called MasterPDF Editor which is proprietary but has a free-of-cost version
<hfp> vlt: It does forms, but it doesn't look like it will let me write any text anywhere for those "fake" forms that don't have fillable fields, unless I'm missing something?
<alexia8949847393> hi. any advice on how to diagnose why my vpn connection dies? I have ufw set up really strictly and it connects fine on boot but can't seem to reconnect later? Where would I find a log file to help me figure it out
<pragmaticenigma> most log files are kept in /var/log and often in a folder or file of the same name as the application
<alexia8949847393> so would that be the vpn log file?
<alexia8949847393> or ufw?
<pragmaticenigma> I would start with /var/log/syslog ... connect and disconnect from the VPN to see what is appended to the log file. If nothing regarding your VPN connection is seen, it will be in one of the other files. "ufw" if enabled logs to syslog
<pragmaticenigma> You can change the log level of ufw in /etc/ufw/ufw.conf... I'm not familiar with ufw to know what options are available, I would recommend reading the documentation on ufw first
<TJ-> alexia8949847393: could it be the VPN starts and connects before UFW engages? (presumably the firewall is allowing state ESTABLISHED,RELATED but possibly not the outgoing initial connection
<hfp> thanks TJ-, looks like what I was after.
<alexia8949847393> @TJ- interesting, thanks for the idea. I'm hoping it isn't that. I've been able to reboot vpn and maybe will set up a script to reboot it instead of rebooting the whole machine. I'm really tired of messing with ufw -- has been frustrating to set up a secure torrent box with the right permissions. Thanks for the idea.
<alexia8949847393> @pragmaticenigma thanks have been wanting to check the log but i feel like its happening hours between when i notice. ill try rebooting the service and check it immedaitely then. thanks for telling me location. cheers!
<hfp> what are "proposed" in allowed origins when configuring unattended updates?
<sere> can shuf print random paragraphs from a file
<Truk> hello, i made a gitlab-ci script, and several scripts
<Truk> but when i set CONDITION_BUILD: "false" and after do :
<TJ-> hfp: the <release>-proposed component where packages intended to move into <release>-updates start life until they're verified working
<Truk> if [ $(git diff @~..@ --name-only --diff-filter=AMDR .) ] || [ "$CONDITION" ]; then
<hfp> TJ-: I see, so it's beta testing for updates in a way?
<Truk> it always enters inside the condition
<Truk> whereas it's false
<hfp> and backports are packages that are no longer supported for this ubuntu version, but someone integrated a specific update into the outdated version so people can still enjoy the new feature?
<TJ-> hfp: backports are newer versions of a limited range of packages taken from a later release. E.g. a package from 17.04 might have been backported to 16.04, so if xenial-backports component was enabled that package would be installable
<hfp> TJ-: that makes sense, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Truk, the second half of your condition is always going to evaluate to true I believe
<Truk> pragmaticenigma: why ?
<amitprakash> Why is ubuntu only showing 8 of 16G Ram?
<amitprakash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YMYGShPVbf/
<sere> can shuf print random paragraphs from a file
<Cheez> amitprakash: i'm seeing 16G there
<Cheez> 4 DIMM slots, 2 with 8GB modules in, 2 empty
<amitprakash> Cheez, correct, not look at the output of free -m
<amitprakash> Shows only 8G
<amitprakash> end of the file
<pragmaticenigma> amitprakash, In more recent operating systems, memory is managed very differently. A program can request as much memory as it thinks it will need, and gives back memory to the system when the system asks for it. You currently have programs that are utilizing 8G of RAM.
<Cheez> ooh, i missed that
<Arsys> hai
<Cheez> pragmaticenigma: the total should still reflect the total.
<amitprakash> pragmaticenigma, that is fine.. but the system displayed total of 8G ram
<amitprakash> That is not correct
<pragmaticenigma> yeah... I didn't see that till now either
<pragmaticenigma> I would shut down the computer, and remove power... remove all the memory and reinsert them
<pragmaticenigma> if it still doesn't work, remove all but one, boot the machine... keep doing that to ensure all the memory boards are working
<pragmaticenigma> If all the memory boards are working independently, then try a memory tester
<sd_> Hi, I am new to networking.  I have configured two IP addresses for eth0 interface. How can I enable connectivity between them?
<pragmaticenigma> Unless you are setting up VLAMs, an Ethernet port can only have one IP address assigned to it at a time.
<pragmaticenigma> sd_, mean to say an ethernet interface
<pragmaticenigma> *meant
<pragmaticenigma> hexchat is no bueno
<sd_> @pragmaticenigma, yes am trying to setup a vlan. I want to ssh to VM from host, but VM has different subnet. So basically I added another IP
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: not true, an Ethernet interface can have hundreds/thousands of IP addresses attached :D
<Vamp898> Is it possible to use NIC Bonding with an Ethernet Card and an Wifi Card?
<ikonia> why would you do that
<ikonia> Vamp898: what is the problem you want to solve
<TJ-> sd_: if you mean you have, say, eth0 with "ip addr add 192.168.1.1/24 dev eth0; ip addr add 192.168.1.2/24 dev eth0; then they're the same device so the concept of a loopback doesn't really hold in the sense you mean it
<TJ-> Vamp898: Yes
<Vamp898> Telekom in Germany provides something called "Hybrid" where you have a slow Land-Line and can boost the speed with an LTE connection. I am wondering how this works. I am sure it is more than bonding but that brought me to the thinking if just bonding would work at all
<ikonia> not like that, no
<sd_> so I have eth0:203.x.x.x, which is my host ip. Then I added eth0 static ip 10.0.0.10. I have another machine 10.0.0.100 connected to 10.0.0.10. I now want to ssh 10.0.0.100 from my host ip. Is it possible
<pragmaticenigma> Vamp898, often they use the slow land line as an upload connection sending requests to a server. the server then sends the requested data over the higherspeed link
<sd_> @TJ- ^
<TJ-> sd_: ouch! so you're trying to host and route multiple sub-nets on a single interface?
<pragmaticenigma> Vamp898, it usually requires special hardware on both ends provided by the service provider
<sd_> Yeah @TJ-
<TJ-> so what is connected to the other end of eth0's cable?
<TJ-> sd_: ^^^
<sd_> I have a hypervisor running @TJ-
<Vamp898> pragmaticenigma: so this is a hardware thing?
<sd_> host<->eth0<->10.0.0.10<->10.0.0.1<->hypervisor<->10.0.0.100
<sd_> @TJ- ^^
<TJ-> Vamp898: Linux bonding does work in that scenario
<TJ-> sd_: but host->eth0 also has the public IP address?
<pragmaticenigma> Vamp898, not entirely... you can accomplish it with software, but many providers offer proprietary equipment for stability
<sd_> yes host->eth0 has public ip
<TJ-> sd_: I'd think it'd be much easier to create a virtual 'dummy' interface for the 10.x nextwork then you can use regular routing
<sd_> ohk..
<TJ-> sd_: you'd load the kernel module ("sudo modprobe dummy") then you'll have a new interface(s) called dummyX ("ip link show") which you could then add your 10/8 sub-net to
<sd_> Yeah I get it. but is it possible to add connectivity between host (public ip) and the dummy ?
<TJ-> sd_: you would get that naturally as a byproduct of the routing tables
<sd_> @TJ- thanks, I will check that
<TJ-> sd_: if you have any other physical hosts needing to talk to the hypervisor sub-net 10/8 you'd have to use a VLAN though
<sd_> ohk
<TJ-> sd_: or set specific routes on those other hosts telling them the gateway for the 10/8 sub-net is your 203.x.y.z. on eth0
<sd_> Yeah ok
<Zer0x> Is there a channel for tech support here on freenode_
<Zer0x> ???
<kostkon> !alis | Zer0x
<ubottu> Zer0x: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Zer0x> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<fub> Hi. Im running ubuntu 16.04 with an nvidia card and a 4k screen over hdmi. When looking at some pictures, there is no "fading". I see hard "edges" in the pictures. I made a photo with my mobile phone: https://imgur.com/a/pszU5
<fub> This is when looking at this picture: http://i.imgur.com/4pTWZbp.png
<fub> When I look at the picture from a different computer, the picture looks fine to me (without edges)
<Kon-> fub, are you using the exact same monitor when you're viewing it on the other PC?
<fub> Kon-: no
<Kon-> This is color banding. It's more noticeable when you're using a high quality monitor. It results from low color depth in the image. What you are looking at is probably an 8-bit image, and I'm guessing it is not native 4K resolution either.
<fub> so its a problem of the image and not a problem of my ubuntu?
<fub> is there any way to verify that all my colors are fine?
<Kon-> It's the most likely explanation. Low bitrate in a video also compounds color banding issues
<fub> Kon-: no, there has to be a problem. I just downloaded this image: https://www.setaswall.com/4k-wallpapers/city-night-raod-4k-wallpaper-3840x2160/
<fub> looks awful here, let me take a picture
<fub> https://transfer.sh/SySMm/screen2.jpg
<Kon-> fub, Some color banding is evident to me even on my 1080p monitor, and I'm only looking at the 768x432 image on the page you linked
<fub> Kon-: I have this on every "4k" image with dark parts on it
<TJ-> fub: have you checked on the resolution and bits-per-pixel being used? "xrandr -q; xdpyinfo""
<adalbert_afk> fub: maybe x11 default color depth is wrong ?
<fub> https://transfer.sh/oYhtg/xrandr and https://transfer.sh/x7J40/xdpyinfo
<fub> adalbert: how do I find this out?
<Genora51> Hello
<tgm4883> !pastebin | fub
<ubottu> fub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fub> ok, transfer.sh is curl'able, so I thought thats fine. will use a pastebin next time
<tgm4883> fub: I'd rather not download a text file just to read it when pastebin works
<fub> tgm4883: all right.
<adalbert> fub: /etc/X11/xorg.conf there should be a "Screen" section with DefaultDepth parameter
<adalbert> fub: xrandr -q; xdpyinfo
<adalbert> oops
<adalbert> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178315
<tgm4883> adalbert: seems he's at 24  "  depth of root window:    24 planes" right?
<fub> xwininfo -root tells me Depth is 24
<tgm4883> fub: what GPU what monitor?
<fub> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750] (rev a2)
<fub> Samsung U28E590
<adalbert> fub: your X11 config is fine then ...
<fub> adalbert: what do you mean?
<TJ-> fub: does the monitor's own information on-screen display report being driven at UHD resolution and 60Hz ?
<fub> TJ-: its says 3840x2160, 134.8kHz 60Hz
<GoopAway> Can I setup an LDAP server specifically for authenticating users?
<vadi> How can I get the GRUB menu to show? I hold shift down, but instead of the menu, I get a blinking cursor.
<TechChristoph> Hi
<TechChristoph> how can i See older messages
<arora> TechChristoph: Older messages of what?
<TechChristoph> because every time i log oft the Messages are gone
<TechChristoph> of irc
<TechChristoph> and i dont know why?
<vadi> irc doesn't save older messages
<TechChristoph> ok
<dax> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<TechChristoph> because  when I log off all previous messages are gone
<TechChristoph> so how can I follow the conversation ?
<TechChristoph> do I need a bouncer?
<tgm4883> TechChristoph: yes
<fub> TJ-, tgm4883 any other things I can try to fix this?
<fub> this is my xorg.conf: https://pastebin.com/yHMaRbgH
<outoftime_92> compiz consume 100% cpu, is there a way to find out what has happend?
<garyserj> Why is it that wget for ubuntu the latest seems to be 1.17 whereas looking at wget for windows here https://eternallybored.org/misc/wget/  they have 1.19   Is it possible for me to get wget 1.19 on ubuntu?
<outoftime_92> garyserj: check snap
<klimt> can somebody suggest a web-based movie management tool? where it's also possible to stream the movie from the browser, see feedback from imdb etc.
<klimt> sth like kodi, but web-based.
<garyserj> outoftime_92: if I do snap find wget I see demo-wget and that's 1.17
<outoftime_92> garyserj: maybe 18.04 has 1.19? check launchpad and custom *.deb packages.
<outoftime_92> how to restart compiz?
<nacc> !info wget | garyserj
<ubottu> garyserj: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.19.1-3ubuntu1.1 (artful), package size 319 kB, installed size 968 kB
<nacc> garyserj: in artful and beyond
<pl0tz> #leave
<meandrain> hi, any idea if it is possible to instal gcc-5.3 on ubuntu 16.04 using apt ?
<gehn> meandrain, 16.04 should already use 5.4 by default
<pragmaticenigma> meandrain, is there a particular reason behind needing a different version?
<gehn> meandrain, is there some reason you can't use 5.4?
<gehn> meandrain, there's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<meandrain> I need to install older nvidia drivers (340), that video card does not work with newer drivers, and when building nvidia module it says I need gcc 5.3
<gehn> meandrain, 5.4 should be able to compile anything you can compile with 5.3
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, it might be better for us to help you figure out what isn't working with your Nvidia drivers
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, it is also possible to downgrade without compiling your own
<meandrain> I'll reinstall gcc 5.4 and tell you then what is the error message
<gehn> pragmaticenigma, wrong person?
<pragmaticenigma> yes gehn ... I meant to phrase those to meandrain ... my bad
<pragmaticenigma> meandrain, , it might be better for us to help you figure out what isn't working with your Nvidia drivers
<pragmaticenigma> meandrain, it is also possible to downgrade without compiling your own
<meandrain> this is the error message:  https://i.imgur.com/oBgXuo7.png
<pragmaticenigma> If you are really interested in trying this approach... and your system is backed up... You can choose the option to ignore the cc version check
<meandrain> I did a snapshot of my filesystem, so everything is ok
<meandrain> the modules builds ok but then fails to load
<pragmaticenigma> meandrain, there are some decent instructions here for how to downgrade your driver using a downloaded .deb from nvidia. https://askubuntu.com/questions/774651/switching-between-nvdia-driver-versions-on-16-04
<pragmaticenigma> It might be worth looking into
<meandrain> pragmaticenigma: thank you!
<meandrain> I will try that
<kostkon> meandrain, which graphics cards is it though
<kostkon> card*
<meandrain> gt 240
<ceibal> descargar minecraft
<kostkon> meandrain, that's really old hardware. isn't the performance with nouveau good enough for such a card?
<meandrain> I had a curiosity about playing with cuda on it
<meandrain> nouveau works ok but cuda is not detected
<kostkon> meandrain, it's a 10 year old card it's probably not good enough for latest cuda applications. i might be wrong though
<ikonia> why waste your time
<meandrain> you are right, I kindof waste time
<streaky> devil's advocate: you can still dev for cuda with slower cards
<meandrain> (learning) but probably I should buy a new card
<ikonia> "dev for cuda" ?
<streaky> write code..
<ikonia> ahh you mean write your own stuff that still uses it on the older card
<streaky> sure
<streaky> you'll probably need an older api with less features and it'll be relatively slow but..
<ikonia> waste of time
<streaky> meh
<pragmaticenigma> CUDA detection is not required for use of all the features of the graphics card. CUDA detection is for application that want to make use of the GPU's cores for purposes other than graphics display. The graphics drivers always have access to the resources available on the card
<streaky> i wouldn't buy a 1080ti to put in my dev box for autobuilds
<streaky> a 10 year old card from ebay for tuppence though..
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't think you could use CUDA to compile with
<ikonia> you can't can you
<streaky> you can functional test against it..
<streaky> it's not something i'd do at all but hypothetically..
<pragmaticenigma> unless your cryptocurrency mining or doing some heavy video editing
<pragmaticenigma> I don't see the reason for CUDA
<streaky> ai?
 * pragmaticenigma hexchat really isn't my friend today
<streaky> physics calculations
<streaky> i've theorised database optimisations too but people think i'm mad and i don't have time to prove them
<pragmaticenigma> The reason they think your made is because CUDA doesn't have checks and balances like a traditional CPU. You'd have to verify all the results to ensure data accuracy and not have another operation influence the result set
<pragmaticenigma> GPUs work best where fuzzy results are acceptable... meaning the results can be a little off and no-one will mind
<streaky> we live in a world where people don't care what their db says just that it's fast
<streaky> else eventual consistency wouldn't be a thing
<pragmaticenigma> Not true streaky ... you wouldn't want emergency services to get your address wrong when looking up your phone number and send emergency responders in the wrong direction
<streaky> different dbs for different use cases
<pragmaticenigma> you wouldn't want your power utility to goof up production because they're off by a megawatt and blow half the cities transformers
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic anyways
<streaky> of course having technically invalid data for safety of life situations isn't a thing
<arvut> Hi, any idea what "skipping server <ip to default route> KoD code" is? connmand
<rmunson> Where does thunderbird save chat logs to?
<ikonia> does it even save them ?
<ikonia> I thought you had to turn it on to do that
<pragmaticenigma> rmunson, you can check out the .thunderbird directory in your home folder... that is where Thunderbird stores it's data and configuration
<rmunson> pragmaticenigma: thought so, just needed confirmation. ;-) Thx bud!
<pragmaticenigma> rmunson, two caveats, first you have to have enabled saving of the logs. the other, the logs may actually be saved in SQLLite Dbs which requires a SQLLite reader, which can be easily found in the package manager
<rmunson> pragmaticenigma: advanced user here, just was too lazy to dig, lol!
<pragmaticenigma> ah, okay... good to know... I've never used Thunderbird for chat. I'm still a avid Pidgin/Finch user
<fishcooker> what is org.a11y.atspi.Registry what package provided it?
<arvut> pragmaticenigma: irssi is pretty neat
<rmunson> prag...you were spot on dude!
<pragmaticenigma> I use Hexchat for IRC
<fishcooker> i dont get used to arvut
<fishcooker> pidgin +1 pragmaticenigma
<rmunson> pragmaticenigma: theyre in .json format, basically plain text, yay!
<pragmaticenigma> fishcooker, to help you better, could you please tell us how you came to know that you needed that library/package? Unfotunatly the org.a11y.atspi.Registry doesn't tell us much and could be used/referenced in multiple programs
<pragmaticenigma> neat rmunson
<ljetibo> Is there a reason to prefer ssh-keygen -R instead of manually editing ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<yuriy> hello. i moved yesterday config file with "mv" command, but i thought i made "cp" and did ovverride my important server config...
<yuriy> what to do in such situation?
<Ool> ljetibo: no, exept with the command , you can't do error in the file
<yuriy> i tried extundelete, but it doesnt help
<pavlos> ljetibo: with -R you can remove all keys pertaining to a hostname
<Ool> yuriy: not sure what did you do, but perhaps it's time to use your backup or the last commit if you use etckeeper
<yuriy> thank you for interesting package
<pavlos> yuriy: find that server config from another system
<yuriy> the problem is that custom config for nginx virtual host... spent a lot of time on that configure
<yuriy> no backup...
<pavlos> yuriy: since no backup, you need to reconfigure nginx virtual hosts
<ljetibo> Ool, pavlos: thanks
<Ool> 'important' and 'no backup' seems strange together, isn't it
<pavlos> yuriy: you might find online sample configs for nginx virtual hosts, then adjust them to your env
<Draconiator> I hooked up myu netbook hard drive to my desktop becvause I need help...the hard drive that WAS in here is on its way out, and I'm trying to install Windows 10 on it so I can clone it when I get the new one.  is there a way to format a Linux drive so I can use it for that?
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> i need help with Remmina it won't connect to a windows server through RDP
<tlanix> i can connect to the same server in win 10 fine
<pavlos> tlanix: there is a remmina plugin for rdp ... install it
<tlanix> how
<tlanix> iam running  ubuntu 18.04 beta
<Ool> tlanix: not sure but there some security options on remmina … advenced tab
<tlanix> i tried them all
<yuriy> Ool - you are right
<tlanix> i even imported the RDP file from my windows 10
<tlanix> still nothing
<pavlos> tlanix: sudo apt install remmina-plugin-rdp
<ycyclist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KYg7kch2tz/
<tlanix> doesnt work
<pavlos> ycyclist: sudo
<tlanix> remina does work hae the last plugin for rdp
<tlanix> if i can't get this to work then i have to go back to windows
<ycyclist> Yes, but I am trying to run an unprivileged user.  Do I need to do sudo for that?
<tgm4883> !bionic | tlanix
<ubottu> tlanix: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pavlos> ycyclist: read about unpriv usage, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<ycyclist> Ok.  Thank you.
<akik> ycyclist: if you need docker ce it's not in the ubuntu repos
<fishcooker> pragmaticenigma: actually the i have problem with unsuccessfully suspending before just like https://askubuntu.com/questions/449871/laptop-fails-to-suspend-or-hibernate-wakes-up-after-2-5-seconds-without-user-in ... so i tried to read the syslog i found http://vpaste.net/Cv6ip  what service that make the kernel disable
<ycyclist> No I am not using docker for this at this time.
<pragmaticenigma> fishcooker, this is strictly the monitor power saving for me... I haven't seen anything in the logs yet to indicate a wakeup event. Partially because I haven't figure out how to log such events
<ycyclist> I see I have three lines in my subuid instead of 1:
<ycyclist> xeno:100000:65536 xeno:100000:65537 xeno:100000:100001
<pavlos> tlanix: installed remmina and the rdp plugin (16.04), was able to connect to a win7 system. Check your setup
<pragmaticenigma> pavlos, tlanix is on ubuntu 18.04... we aren't supporting that just yet and they were asked to go to the #ubuntu+1 room, so if there is a bug it can be reported and fixed before the release
<pavlos> pragmaticenigma: agreed
<Anthaas> What command can I run to determine what network interface my apache service is listening on?
<tlanix> so you think its the 18.04 problem?
<xet7> Anthaas: sudo netstat -plant | grep apache
<pavlos> tlanix: 18.04 questions to ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> tlanix, we don't know... we're focused on helping with the current supported releases. 18.04 is beta and may have bugs, the #ubuntu+1 room is setup to both support 18.04 and ensure bugs are being addressed if they are found
<pavlos> Anthaas: you might grep for http which is the protocol
<xet7> Anthaas: Linux kernel listens all network interfaces etc, and sends to that network interface that works. that command above only shows what port Apache listens, for example 80 and/or 443.
<fishcooker> pragmaticenigma: if you don't midn to inspect .. this is full log about successful suspending and resuming http://vpaste.net/buER8
<Anthaas> xet7, thanks - I am having an issue with docker - I can't seem to connect to my container :/
<Anthaas> trying to diagnose, but failing.
<tgm4883> Anthaas: are you exposing the port?
<Anthaas> Turns out I don't actually have ubuntu installed haha :/
<Anthaas> tgm4883, Yeah - in my docker-compose.yml
<tgm4883> Anthaas: you don't have ubuntu installed?
<Anthaas> tgm4883, On my laptop I do, not in my docker container.
<Anthaas> I have an instance of php:7.1-apache running
<tlanix> is wayland the default for 17.10?
<tlanix> i may just install 17.10 to see if i can get stuff working
<Anthaas> I can connect to it using docker run, but not with docker swarm init; docker stack deploy -c docker-compose.yml myproject - then opening a browser to localhost
<tgm4883> Anthaas: does 'docker port <containername>' list the port forwards?
<tlanix> this is ridiculous rdp and screen brightness doesn;t work correctly
<pavlos> Anthaas: specify -p 80:80  (port outside port container)
<fishcooker> about the suspending and resuming the ubuntu box seems to be inconsistent... sometimes successful but after reboot it will be unsuccessful just like https://askubuntu.com/questions/449871/laptop-fails-to-suspend-or-hibernate-wakes-up-after-2-5-seconds-without-user-in
<fishcooker> using the same kernel
<Anthaas> pavlos, Im sorry, I dont understand?
<Anthaas> tgm4883, should <containername> be an Id that I see in docker ps?
<xet7> Anthaas: You can check is container running with "docker ps" and not running containers with "docker ps -a" and go inside container with "docker exec -it CONTAINER-ID bash"
<tgm4883> Anthaas: yes, if you didn't name it
<Anthaas> tgm4883, There is nothing printed
<Anthaas> xet7, I can get inside the container fine.
<pavlos> Anthaas: seems you cannot connect to your docker so try sudo docker run -p 80:80 to expose port 80 of the docker to the outside
<pavlos> Anthaas: if I misunderstood, disregard
<xet7> Anthaas: You can look my well documented docker-compose.yml file for examples at https://github.com/wekan/wekan-mongodb/blob/master/docker-compose.yml
<tgm4883> Anthaas: 'docker ps' shows your container running?
<Anthaas> pavlos, I am running my containers with docker swarm init; docker stack deploy [.yml file] [name]
<Anthaas> tgm4883, yes
<Anthaas> 5 replicas.
<fishcooker> arvut: do you combine tmux/screen with irrsi?
<tgm4883> Anthaas: I'd follow what xet7 said then. Sounds like you aren't exposing the ports correctly
<Anthaas> xet7, I am following the "Getting Started" guide on docker's website - I have pretty much copied their yml file.
<Anthaas> The only change is my image instead of theirs.
<black_13> how do you set up a remmina server or do you?
<Anthaas> me?
<pavlos> black_13: remmina is a client
<xet7> Anthaas: Anyway looking at all explanations at https://github.com/wekan/wekan-mongodb/blob/master/docker-compose.yml helps with things like exposed ports etc. I'll need to go to sauna now, ttyl.
<black_13> not a server then
<black_13> fooey
<Anthaas> I expose ports exactly as xet7 does.
<pragmaticenigma> black_13, if you are looking for a remote desktop solution for Ubuntu, VNC is a popular choice. Ubuntu comes with the ability built in. Look for Desktop Sharing in your program launcher
<black_13> xrdp seems to work pretty well
<black_13> just started
<pragmaticenigma> I haven't worked with that one before, but there are many different options out there. even xforwarding through SSH, I use that one a lot
<guest-ou812> Has anyone seen a package come through in upgrade named "code" ?  I just had this come up and I'm concerned to know what it is  -->   https://imgur.com/a/MwY78
<guest-ou812> Can't find anything on it googling but that's not surprising since "code" would be a very non-standard name
<tgm4883> guest-ou812: 'apt-cache policy code'
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, there is no entry for code
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: that wasn't directed at you?
<guest-ou812> tgm4883:   Visual Studio Code (of course).   Thanks, I suppose I ought to know better.
<tgm4883> guest-ou812: ah yes, should have known. That company is famous for naming things terribly
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, I know... I thought it would return a response for all packages, I guess it only does those that are actually installed
<guest-ou812> What, do they have a 12 yr old working on that thing down there?
<guest-ou812> pragmaticenigma:  I thought it was the nsa
<guest-ou812> or some such thing
<pragmaticenigma> truthfully it would have been wise if they had called it vscode or something to that effect... they just didn't do that... I guess one other option would have been to execute it from the command line with the "--help" argument to see what came up
<bli> have a delicate prroblem
<tgm4883> guest-ou812: from the same company who created a program for Structured Query Language and named their program "SQL" and created a office suite and called it "Office"
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: running unknown commands should never be an option
<bli> Im loading a kernel module, but when it loads the network and mounts are not up and running yet, so it fails. How to make it load after mounts are done ?
<guest-ou812> tgm4883:  right?
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883, I like to believe that things provided to me through the package repositories are safe... though I don't recale if VS-Code comes out of the Ubuntu Universe or through a 3rd party PPA
<pragmaticenigma> saying that, I don't add PPAs
<pavlos> bli: so you insert a module but want it conditional to network/mount?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: The problem was he didn't know if it came from the ubuntu repositories or not. VS-Code comes from Microsoft repositories
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: just because it was being updated via apt doesn't mean it was Ubuntu sanctioned in any way
<pragmaticenigma> This offtopic and should take place elsewhere
<bli> pavlos: want the kernel module to be insterted/loaded after all mounts are done
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: we could go to #ubuntu-discuss if you want
<pragmaticenigma> no thank you
<tgm4883> Well ok, glad we agree then
<pavlos> bli: I dont follow why but ... you can throw the insmod into /etc/rc.local ... just a thought
<bli> pavlos: doing that, i assume the modprob.d/module.conf file is still used?
<akik> ubuntu dropped rc.local usage in maybe 17.10
<zhaohaoyu> hi
<zhaohaoyu> where are you guys come from
<zhaohaoyu> hahaha
<Dbugger> Does anyone know if it is possible to import a big batch of .ovpn files into the network managers?
<kenrin> Sure
<kenrin> It isn't going to be any easier though since it uses their own config files you'll have to create
<Dbugger> i have the files. I have about 1000 .ovpn files
<kenrin> Actually the new version maybe can do it.   nmcli connection import type openvpn file filenamehere.ovpn
<Dbugger> lets see
<kenrin> Try it on one manually,  if it works write a quick script to import them all
<abhiigatty> hello world
<Dbugger> oh, it worked
<kenrin> Nice,  now just do a for loop script.  It should be easy
<Dbugger> but wait
<Dbugger> is there a way to set the password and user also?
<youtah> lol, dang
<kenrin> nmcil connection modify vpnnamehere +vpn.data username=username password=password ? ..
<youtah> I tried installing SCII on Ubuntu 17.04 with Wine
<kenrin> Not sure on correct syntax but something like that
<youtah> I got stuck in an infinite loop
<kenrin> *nmcli rather
<abhiigatty> you guys building a openvpn bot?
<youtah> forget openvpn bots... we need better Miracast support
<kenrin> When it imports it puts them in the configs located at /etc/NetworkManager so it isn't cut and dry =o
<Dbugger> I got this error: "Error: invalid or not allowed setting 'username=dbugger': 'username=dbugger' not among [connection, vpn, ipv4, ipv6, proxy]."
<kenrin> The password i think is vpn.secrets "password=password"
<kenrin> The username might just be under [vpn] in the config.  So if vpn.data doesn't work try just vpn
<Dbugger> I forgot to put the +vpn.data =P
<kenrin> Ah ok
<Dbugger> But now it tells me: "Error: invalid <setting>.<property> 'password=test'."
<Dbugger> and only with "+vpn" without the .data, it tells me: "Error: invalid <setting>.<property> 'vpn'"
<kenrin> This might help: http://blog.deadlypenguin.com/blog/2017/04/24/vpn-auto-connect-command-line/
<kenrin> Might be easier to just edit the config directly with sed or something after the import
<kenrin> Looks like you need the password-flags=0 so it doesn't try to load from keyring too
<kenrin> Going to be a pain to do that for 1000+ files though,  goodluck =/
<Dbugger> well,at least with 40 would be good
<Dbugger> but if its that hard, ill let it go
<kenrin> Once you figure out the process you could script it all though,  and put it on github =o
<dave0x6d> How can I force downgrade from 16.04.4 to 16.04.3? I am fine if my system breaks, it’s already broken.
<Ben64> dave0x6d: what's broken
<dave0x6d> Ben64: locally installed packages are newer than the mirror.
<dave0x6d> It’s an enterprise network, external mirrors are blocked.
<Ben64> sounds more like an issue with your network
<dave0x6d> Ben64: I know. But my options are limited here. Reinstalling the entire OS is a pain :/
<tgm4883> dave0x6d: you'd need to manually specify package versions for everything that was installed
<OerHeks> "locally installed packages" sounds like non-ubuntu sources, or private ppa?
<tgm4883> dave0x6d: you can check your apt history log
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I think he means his installed packages are newer than his company mirror
<dave0x6d> tgm4883: Yeah, the latest 16.04.4 iso. I only mirror 16.04.3 at the moment.
<tgm4883> dave0x6d: I'm headed out, but you shouldn't need a reinstall. Specifying the package versions should be fine since that is all that point releases are anyway
<luxio> Does this mean Firefox is using 3.1GB of memory? https://i.imgur.com/ZmZ6cUw.png
<luxio> because that doesn't sound right
<BillyCole> Im having trouble figuring out where my resolv.conf file is getting updated from.  The file itself points to /run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf.
<BillyCole> The file says its generated by NetworkManager, and has 3 nameservers listed, but I can't figure out where they're being pulled from
<arvut> luxio: you need to understand how the kernel maps ram ;)
<BillyCole> Trying to figure out where to go to update those?
<adalbert> BillyCole: aren't those nameservers coming from your dhcp server?
<arvut> luxio: maybe this will help https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory
<BillyCole> Oh possibly?
<BillyCole> Yeah that makes sense
<torben-> hello?
<immortal007> Hiya...
<torben-> is this a chat channel?
<OerHeks> read the topic, torben- , ubuntu support
<immortal007> Nah.. Its the ofiicial tech Support Channel
<linux__> i am thinking of upgrading to 16.4 or just go with 17.10 what do you guys advice me
<torben-> is there a chat channel
<immortal007> I prefer 16.04
<arvut> torben-: yes
<torben-> I hate 17.04
<OerHeks> stay on 16.04 LTS, and upgrade in april
<torben-> where is the channel
<adalbert> linux__: v18 will come out in april
<linux__> so i go with 16.4 guys iam a noob
<torben-> 'I switched to mint on one of two computers
<UserUS> linux__: I'd stay on LTS because long term support is nice plus I've heard mnay upgrades from 16 to 17 going sour
<immortal007> Most of the things work fine in 17.04 but some times it gets hard to deal with...
<BillyCole> adalbert: One other question then. I have another box that seems to have the nameserver set to localhost, rather than pulling the DNS servers from elsewhere.
<linux__> <UserUS> thx i think il stay on 16.4 and upgrade later to 18.4
<BillyCole> Though on this box, it says that the file is generated by resolvconf rather than NetworkManager
<UserUS> linux__: same
<linux__> <adalbert> i am not a patient person
<immortal007> it must be due to the network manager
<adalbert> BillyCole: that might be an older version not using NetworkManager yet ?
<immortal007> I tried installing UBUNTU 16.04 alongside Windows 10 in UEFI mode but the Grub is not installing perfectly.
<BillyCole> Its actually 17.10, but I admittedly have been messing with stuff, and I might have installed resolvconf :)
<BillyCole> Let me try and remove that and see where it goes :)
<immortal007> It leaves me at the Minimal GRUB at the startup..
<dave0x6d> tgm4883: I get a lot of errors saying the package cannot be downgraded.
<grym> hi all; i'm looking for a GUI application for key remappingg for 16.04.  What's the current go-to tool for this?
<OerHeks> BillyCole, i think you want  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base for custom dns
<OerHeks> see https://itsfoss.com/resolvconf-permanent-ubuntu/
<linux__> i heard that ubuntu 18.4 will use Xorg is that true
<OerHeks> xorg as default, yes, but wayland s still available
<linux__> y tho do you know y
<linux__> i know Xorg is faster but ... idk
<OerHeks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default
<linux__> ty
<OerHeks> if you have more questions about 18.04, join #ubuntu+1
<immortal007> https://screenshots.debian.net/package/xkeycaps
<dave0x6d> tgm4883: heh, looks like a full reinstall might be the only option...
<linux__> Recoverability from Shell crashes is less dramatic under Xorg i guess that is the most important
<immortal007> XkeyCaps is a nice GUI to map keys...
<linux__> there hasn't been a new release of xkeycaps
<linux__> tho right ?
<immortal007> But its working with 16.04
<immortal007> it is included in the repositories
<linux__> cool i think XKeyCaps is good but i dont use it
<immortal007> The best option is to learn using xmodmap
<immortal007> It's pretty messy at the beginning but, once you learn it, you will never need another option
<linux__> yes and it works on Xorg so you will be fine with 18.4
<immortal007> quit
<grym> thanks!
<grym> now my emacs is even more annoying
<arooni> is control c the only way to stop a long running command i dont want to finish?  sometimes it doesnt seem too responsive over tmux
<amitprakash> How do I find out what driver is being used for bluetooth?
<grym> arooni: mosh is nice to reduce latency
<grym> arooni: if that's your problem
<grym> arooni: otherwise, there's always kill -9 <pid>
<Guest93> Hello everyone
<skinux> What exactly is this talking about? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/9ea484bf1937cb4f2095019cfdedcd9e
<skinux> It says I may have missing firmware, but I don't know how it would be missing.
<ikonia> because it's a 3rd party compoenent
<ikonia> and you've got a load of manual junk in there - such as /usr/local/lib
<OerHeks> "Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-1019-kvm".. what kernel are you on, skinux ?
#ubuntu 2018-03-10
<linux_> does Elementary based on ubuntu 16.4 guys ?
<kostkon> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<linux_> ty
<amitprakash> !Gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<linux_> !Deepin
<linux_> hmmm
<lucyfx>  so, I have a question. how come I can delete a file that I don't have any permissions on, then empty the trash, using the nautilus explorer?
<OerHeks> lucyfx, start nautilus from terminal with sudo, or install nautilus-actions nautilus-admin to open the file with proper permission
<OerHeks> and find out why you don't have permission...
<NoCode> While booting in Budgie with lowlatency kernel. I get to the login screen, try to log in, it cycles bringing be back to login. I did a dmesg in a virtual console, here's the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/0AA4gX8n
<NoCode> I'm using 16.04
<NoCode> Also, please update the supported lowlatency kernels.
<nacc> NoCode: who are you asking to update what?
<nacc> NoCode: it's the nvidia driver, presumably, not the lowlatency kernel
<NoCode> nacc: Well, the people who are responsible for kernels in the Ubuntu repositories.
<NoCode> nacc: Would a reinstall of the driver work?
<nacc> NoCode: what do you mean by update? the issue is with the nvidia driver that you are using
<nacc> NoCode: afaict
<nacc> NoCode: and, if i had to guess, has to do with the spectre / meltdown fixes
<nacc> (retpoline is the in-kernel fix)
<NoCode> A year ago I had issues with my 16.04 install where the driver would update and it'd skew but not to do the same thing as it is doing now. So I'd reinstall the nvidia driver after a driver update and everything would be well again.
<NoCode> nacc: On my part, what should I do? Wait for an update for nvidia driver?
<nacc> NoCode: where are you getting the nvidia driver from?
<NoCode> Let me look at the repo list, it could be from a PPA. I think it might be.
<nacc> NoCode: PPAs are not officially supported and much more liable to break; presuambly the PPA owner needs to do a rebuild of their drivers to match the newer kernel in all releases. The official Ubuntu packages should work
<NoCode> nacc: Okay, I don't have any PPAs for the nvidia drivers. Usually I do...
<NoCode> nacc: Sorry that took a while I usually don't really cat/grep files so I had to how to "cat /etc/apt/sources.lost | grep 'nvidia'
<NoCode> "
<NoCode> s/lost/list/
<kostkon> NoCode, look for it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<NoCode> kostkon: it suggests that it's a directory.
<kostkon> NoCode, yep
<NoCode> Nothing about nvidia in there, no
<kostkon> NoCode, ok
<NoCode> The nvidia driver is also loaded in generic kernel. glxinfo is suggesting it is loaded. So I dunno what's going on with the other kernel. :(
<skiboy> I just got an thinkpad x250 trackpad to replace the crappy one on the x240.  THe 3 buttons mouse buttons don't seem to be working, but the trackpad itself is.  Running Ubuntu 17.10.  Has anyone else had this issue?
<Bashing-om> NoCode: "retpoline" .. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1750937 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in xorg (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) by an insufficient compiler!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<luxio> On 17.10 artful, my ~/.bash_profile isn't being sourced when I choose Xorg on the login screen.
<luxio> Is this a known issue?
<luxio> My PATH is only set when I'm running Wayland.
<NoCode> Bashing-om: Seems I'll try doing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1750937/comments/57
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750937 in xorg (Ubuntu) "4.4.0-116 Kernel update on 2/21 breaks Nvidia drivers (on 14.04 and 16.04) by an insufficient compiler!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jkdr_> Ah, Ubuntu-specific question maybe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kQZVwySXDy/ (FAIL)  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F9ss6PPrRb/ (SUCCESS)  -   Both pastebins are from root `cd /var/log; tail -f * */* */*/*` and trimmed to remove unnecessary log data at beginning, including only log data from GDM desktop login attempts to Gnome desktop.  One machine it doesn't work, brings back to login prompt, and the other machine it does work.  Both machines have
<jkdr_> entire / root filesystem rsynced with a server hosting the system files.  I am confused why one machine isn't able to login to desktop environment.
<david__> Yo homies
<david__> I'm a massive noob
<WorldGenesis[v]> what's up o.o
<david__> Is this thing on? *taps mic*
<WorldGenesis[v]> what's your question? o.o
<david__> I'm just learning linux for the first time. No question, I'm just having fun.
<WorldGenesis[v]> oh nice
<david__> Is this channel used for support frequently?
<bazhang> david__, WorldGenesis[v] please take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<Bashing-om> david__: This is the ubuntu support channel on irc .
<dallas_> hello anyone home
<bazhang> dallas_, yes, hello; ubuntu support issue?
<rmunson> !hi|dallas_
<rmunson> meh, hi. :)
<dallas_> rmunson: hows it going im, new everything looks, weird but thanks for the reply
<rmunson> Going great, as bazhang inquired, do you need some help? :)
<dallas_> rmunson: yea I might need to feel around to get the hang of things. i dont really know were im at or what everything means.
<rmunson> dallas_: We're here if you need us, 24/7!
<dallas_> rmunson: ok thanks
<bazhang> dallas_, you might want to take a look at the free downloadable ubuntu manual for a better lay of the land
<bazhang> !manual | dallas_
<ubottu> dallas_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rmunson> ^ +1
<rmunson> I thought _I_ was the one lagging, it was him! lol
<david__> Can you guys point me in the direction of a comprehensive linux guide? I've got a box running mate and a box running ubuntu 16.04.
<bazhang> !rute | david__
<ubottu> david__: documentation is to be found at https://help.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> start with the tldp david__
<bazhang> david__, while this is about ubuntu technical support, more generalized questions are best fielded in ##linux
<luxio> I have a program on my dock, where can I find that program's location?
<luxio> i.e. how do I do `which` on it, if it's not an actual command
<crypticGator> I can't see my entire desktop. It extends past my monitor/TV to the left and right.
<S1GM4> Super n00b question
<S1GM4> I am trying to update something (letsencrypt) and I use too many flavors of L00nix to remember the exact command
<S1GM4> sudo apt-get update letsencrypt is not help me :( update would want to update everything, correct?
<S1GM4> Maybe I should just run that... it has been a second, but then I'm worried...does that just update my package lists?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install letsencrypt
<tomreyn> 'update' just updates the information on what is available
<S1GM4> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 286 not upgraded.
<bazhang> S1GM4, is there a newer versioj available
<S1GM4> Unhelpful :( lol but I think this is a letsencrypt problem, really
<luxio> S1GM4: it's up to date in the repository you're using, then.
<luxio> you can compile it yourself, if you'd like.
<S1GM4> It will no longer grab certificates due to a known security issue recently that was supposedly fixed in certbot, but I guess not letsencrypt?
<S1GM4> away to another channel I go :( haha
<S1GM4> thanks m8s
<crypticGator> I don't think he understood you luxio
<luxio> vOv
<S1GM4> I did :D
<S1GM4> I also knew before hand that apt-get update would likely just update the packages available and updating that particular package was depend on if newer one was issue, and likely a newer one does exist that I must compile :(
<S1GM4> This is a rather new security issue, but not entirely, about two months old (or less)
<crypticGator> They may have another repository where you  can update from if you don't want to compile
<S1GM4> I found a solution / workaround. Only problem is most workarounds are for certbot rather than letsencrypt, which is what I use on Ubuntu
<crypticGator> sounds good
<S1GM4> If anybody else ever has this issue in here with letsencrypt not grabbing a certificate because of the recent security problems, the solution is: sudo apache2ctl stop || sudo letsencrypt --authenticator standalone --installer apache -d your.domain
<S1GM4> (and the httpd should restart)
<crypticGator> anyone know how to shrink my screen ?
<WorldGenesis[v]> o.o what's the best way of connecting to WPA networks via command-line?
<S1GM4> You want to virtually shrink which screen for which purpose?
<S1GM4> Sorry, I bourbon
<S1GM4> brb
<luxio> Is there a way to change the screenshot settings on 17.10?
<luxio> I want to copy the screenshot to my clipboard, but not save a fil.e
<luxio> Also, I want to change the shortcut for taking a screenshot.
<bazhang> https://www.linuxbabe.com/command-line/ubuntu-server-16-04-wifi-wpa-supplicant WorldGenesis[v]
<bazhang> luxio, using what, such as prtsrcn or other
<luxio> the print screen key, which I think is default in GNOME for taking screenshots, right?
<WorldGenesis[v]> bazhang: thanks :D
<bazhang> luxio, there are many to do what you are asking for, did you have a particular one in mind
<luxio> nope
<luxio> whatever works
<luxio> ideally something similar to Greenshot, since that's what I used to use on Windows.
<bazhang> luxio, i'M Not clear if prtscrn has that, as it the most very basic, you might consider the many others that do
<bazhang> alternative.to website luxio look for that app there
<luxio> is there a way to change the key that's mapped to gnome-screenshot?
<bazhang> also apt-cache search screenshot luxio to see what the ubuntu repos have
<bazhang> luxio, have you tried anything so far
<luxio> yeah I found the setting in Keyboard
<bazhang> luxio, do you mean the key 'prtscrn'
<luxio> yes
<bazhang> thats not a setting
<luxio> it definitely is because I just changed it
<bazhang> luxio, and it works?
<luxio> yes
<bazhang> super
<luxio> https://i.imgur.com/Efqt12D.png
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/343444/gnome-screenshot-copy-to-clipboard-shortcut luxio
<OerHeks> 17.10 has already ctrl alt printscreen to copiy to clipboard
<luxio> yeah I changed it to Ctrl PrintScreen for region to clipboard and PrintScreen for clipboard because I prefer that
<freakyy> hi all. is it possible to have a vpn server on ubuntu server which tunnels all network traffic from and toa client over the itnernet?
<illuminated> freakyy: you might try softether.  i've not tried it before, but it's supposed to be a layer2 vpn
<luxio> When VLC is fullscreen on Wayland and I start pausing/seeking, there's extreme lag and the system just goes to a complete halt
<luxio> is this a known issue?
<luxio> this is what I found, but it's marked "solved". https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1720901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720901 in vlc (Ubuntu) "VLC under Wayland causes system freezes in fullscreen mode" [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> luxio, you might want to try vlc 3.x .. snap install vlc > http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/02/vlc-3-0-released-easy-install-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> i prever gnome-mpv
<fareast> why is my kubuntu clipboard storing contents of what i type into firefox search?
<fareast> it doesn't show right away but after a few minutes
<fareast> I think there is a hacker.
<guiverc> fareast, maybe check your firefox extensions
<garyserj> Is there any way to run an editor that stays in the command line and lets me move the cursor around the command line?  what I mean is that for example if you compare cat vs less.  cat will stay in the command line.  'less' will be its own program.
<garyserj> i'm looking for an editor that, like cat, stays in that screen.
<guiverc> garyserj, to edit commands?; most shells/terms already do that
<guiverc> garyserj, or do you mean like apple2 (sorry only example I can think of), where you could go up screen & edit a prior command on your display
<garyserj> I haven't used apple2
<garyserj> guiverc: not like cat>a.a  but without replacing the entire file
<garyserj> not=no
<garyserj> So like cat >a.a but without replacing the entire file
<guiverc> you can append with >>
<garyserj> By the way, on a related note.. If you do cat>a.a and use your arrow keys, does it work or does it display ^[[A ?
<garyserj> guiverc: i'm not talking about appending
<garyserj> i'm talking about writing anywhere in the file
<guiverc> garyserj, try it and see.  i'd expect it to vary on settings (term type etc)
<garyserj> i'm accessing ubuntu via ssh and it doesn't work for me but that's through ssh i'd like to know from somebody using it directly.
<guiverc> i would just use an editor (vim is my favorite, but use whatever suits your tastes)
<garyserj> guiverc: you're totally avoiding my question
<garyserj> i'm well aware of editors
<guiverc> i can't think of any reason to edit a file without editor (outside of database; then i'd use tools anyway, not want to do it at term)
<garyserj> you can call it an editor if you want but i'm talking about one that doesn't start a new screen
<guiverc> are you are of sed|awk...
<garyserj> yes
<guiverc> sorry I can't help - i don't understand how you want to use it
<garyserj> i'm looking for an editor like cat>a.a but that doesn't replace the entire file but that lets me write anywhere within the file.
<garyserj> guiverc: do you understand the question or not?
<garyserj> doesn't matter whether you like the idea
<garyserj> and i'm not saying I NEED it and can't do without it. Just that i'd like it.
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> About the strange file system issue I was having...
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: yes?
<pikapika> Its a long message, please wait a little while I am typing it.
<madmangun> pm pika
<garyserj> Can anybody running ubuntu directly (not via ssh), tell me whether their arrow keys work when they do cat>a.a  ?
<EriC^^> i dont think they would garyserj
<EriC^^> yeah, they don't they're giving some terminal codes ^[[C^[[D^[[B^[[D^[[A^[[C^[[B^[[D^[[A^[[D^C
<garyserj> EriC^^: and you're running that directly?
<EriC^^> garyserj: you could use "nano" instead if you want a text editor
<EriC^^> yes
<garyserj> the funny thing is that in windows using cygwin, cat>a.a the arrow keys work!
<madmangun> depends on the ssh client and os
<garyserj> madmangun: I said without SSH!
<garyserj> And I said Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> garyserj: no reason to take that tone
<EriC^^> garyserj: maybe that cat is written differently?
<garyserj> lotuspsychje: please don't read tone into things you see online
<garyserj> EriC^^: perhaps, I don't know.
<EriC^^> maybe it's a terminal thing who knows
<garyserj> i think that's more likely.  in windows they don't really call that thing a terminal.
<garyserj> afaik.
<madmangun> https://askubuntu.com/questions/325807/arrow-keys-tab-complete-not-working
<pikapika> Turns out its funnier than I thought, and also not fstab, etc's fault. Remember this used to be a dual boot system? How I converted it into a pure Ubuntu is: 1) I ran gparted from a live Ubuntu. Appears the old partition was part of a logical partition set. So I cant expand it directly. 2) I deleted the Windows os and boot paritions. Old Linux was a ~ 45 gb parition with a swap of 4 gb. 3) Ctrl C Ctrl V  the main Linux parition to the newly created
<pikapika> ~100gb space. The starting point was auto set at 1 mb, I decided not to mess with it, figuring the 1 mb was being used by the grub. Then I shutdown system. 3) Boot into normal disk Ubuntu. Since grub is untouched, this is the old Ubuntu. Type sudo grub-update or whatever that command was...I dont remember exactly. Then rebooted. GRUB menu now no longer has Windows option. Type df -h, yes Linux is mounted at 100 gb partition. Everything is fine so I
<pikapika> forget about it and go on with my life. Now it appears what was happening was that I was alternately or ever 3rd time or whatever booting into the wrong partition. Remember that message I said was showing up sometimes during booting. I paid more attention to it right now, and noticed it was "A start job is running for dev-disk [further text]". Put this string into google, multiple threads mostly pointing to something about two swap paritions. I find
<pikapika> this strange, I open up gparted and scratch head for a while. /dev/sda8 also seems like a strange number for swap, I dont think I even had swap in this installation. Suddenly a lightbulb lights in my head. I open df -h and see / is 45.5 gb. So this is my old parition...the one that has my updated current data including new theme, wallpaper, etc. Lol. Even gparted is showing the 100gb as inactive.. So the 100 gb had older data and because I was updating
<pikapika> fstab on each boot thinking it was an error, both fstab have /mnt/e and /mnt/f. Except of course the Linux partition itself is "wrong" lol.
<EriC^^> O.O
<madmangun> please tell me that wasn't my fault?
<madmangun> timing?
<garyserj> EriC^^: do you think what madmangun linked to has anything to do with you finding that you get those terminal codes?
<garyserj> https://askubuntu.com/questions/325807/arrow-keys-tab-complete-not-working
<garyserj> was what he linked to
<madmangun> If that's an issue i'll tinyurl anything else geez
<garyserj> No dude
<garyserj> it is a spammer
<madmangun> ok
<garyserj> and you are simply letting a troll provoke you into talking about them
<madmangun> great, trolled got it
<pikapika> I am creating a hastebin of my question to ease reading...
<EriC^^> garyserj: sort of those are for the shell, i'm thinking cat might be written differently in windows
<garyserj> https://askubuntu.com/questions/896516/arrow-keys-with-cat-read
<garyserj> looks like cat might not support it at least not in ubuntu
<Random832> basic line editing is built into the "terminal" on windows, rather than being part of each command
<pikapika> https://hastebin.com/utuwoyuyaq.sql
<pikapika> lotuspsychje
<pikapika> Oh I am sorry for filling the channel with the long question. I am a bit new to these things.
<pikapika> Thus I now have it on paste
<pikapika> I see I was being accused of being troll, that is incorrect this is a legitimate question I am having.
<pikapika> tldr; I didnt delete the old Linux parition when I nuked Windows, grub now alternately boots into new and old partions
<guiverc> pikapika, i only see a single swap in your fdisk -l
<pikapika> Is a swap needed to be a separate partition?
<pikapika> I guess both installations were trying to use same swap thats why it was having problems?
<pikapika> I can delete and recreate swap. Current parition will be nuked anyways
<guiverc> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pikapika> 16.04 lts
<pikapika> I see
<pikapika> Yes of course, I didnt create any new swap did I? I didnt.
<guiverc> swap on 16.04 should be separate partition by default
<pikapika> I know, and I didnt create new swap, so I think both installations are using the same one
<guiverc> ubuntu will use a linux.swap if detected (and not disabled)
<pikapika> The 100 gb one was created by copying this parition in the space created by deleting Windows
<guiverc> if you look in your /etc/fstab you'll see your filesystem table, or drives matched, most likely with an entry for swap (created on install probably)
<guiverc> :s/drives matches/drives mounted/
<pikapika> Yup it points to the sda8 uuid
<pikapika> You gave me an idea
<guiverc> i find it hard to imagine why subsequent boots would alter which partition would boot, unless you have grub installed on a thumb-drive-key (or other) and sometimes have it installed (which has a different grub)
<guiverc> is your machine eufi or legacy (bios device boots mbr)
 * guiverc should have said /have it install/have it inserted/ on last
<bahamut24> I'm guessing the fact that archive.ubuntu.com not having a package for apache 2.4.25 probably means I shouldn't try and install it..
<snickers> please help, i was testing out anonym8 on my ubuntu  17.10 stoped the script and now can get normal wired or wifi working
<snickers> is there a place i can view what most config files look like default on norm 17.10 install
<snickers> think it has to do with dns from what i have googled
<snickers> typo cant get any network wifi wired working
<luka_33> Erm is there anything running?  Check via top/htop
<luka_33> Stop anything remotely networky
<guiverc> snickers, if it's DNS you'll be able to ping your router (ping 10.10.10.1 or whatever it is), ping your isp (ping 99.99.99.99 where its isp's address in numbers), ping 8.8.8.8 (oogle dns), but not `ping google.com` (or anything with human names)
<snickers> cant ping google or any sites will try router and report back will be a while running off live usb atm going to setup two so can do this easier thank you both
<snickers> (two laptop and ubuntu that doesnt work atm)
<guiverc> okay if its DNS; a quick fix is to add an entry to /etc/resolv.conf with `nameserver 8.8.8.8` as a line (letting it use oogle's DNS)
<guiverc> ps: editing that file will get overwritten by boot; its a temporary quick fix only.
<guiverc> luka_33, were you speaking to snickers; if so I'm sorry
<pikapika> I did, and the fstab in the 100 gb one also points to same uuid for swap
<pikapika> Also, I think I found the exact cause of the problem!
<pikapika> I was browing the 100gb partition that I've now temporarily mounted
<pikapika> From my own partition, I was reading the grub.cfg. I noticed a long uuid at the top of the file. I did blkid to check. Then it dawned on me. Both /sda1 (100gb Linux) and /sda7 (current Linux) have the same uuid!
<pikapika> I guess this is because of directly copying in gparted
<Zythyr> Need help with getting a service to start after mounting a partition. My server's /home partition is encrypted using DMCrypt (cryptsetup LUKS). After reboot, I manually unlock the partition by by SSHing into the server and using the command "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data". The moment I unlocked the partition, the /home partition is automatically mounted and I don't have to manually
<Zythyr> mount it. I have a service (Seafile server) that is suppose to start automatically after boot, however it can't start because the .sh file of the service is in the /home partition. How do I get this service to autoatmically start once I manually unlocked the /home partition
<pikapika> So I think it was booting from whichever partition matching the uuid randomly encountered first?
<pikapika> So if I am not wrong...a temporary fix would be to, post copying this parition again to 100 gb (so as to not lose new theme, software installations, etc). I can just changed the uuid of the 50 gb partition to something else?
<pikapika> I am checking to see whether grub.cfg's are any different in either installation
<pikapika> And why should it not?
<pikapika> Of course the 100gb one has the older grub.cfg what with the Windows 10 menu entry and all
<pikapika> So of course, now I have to (I think) chroot to it and run grub-update?
<pikapika> guiverc is this correct?
<guiverc> i have no idea what two partitions having the same UUID would do; it shouldn't occur.
<guiverc> i would just change the UUID on one partition (the one you don't want), and I'd not use your system until that was done, ie. use a 'live' system to do it.
<basalt> hi all, if i use the "update" UI i get always asked to disable secure boot. i did this some times ago, but after the disable the laptop went crazy, so i enabled it again. but now i get asked again, can i ignore updates which require secure boot disableling?
<guiverc> yep change one (the one you won't use), sorry was behind as out feeding birds..
<pikapika> Yes, but I think I have a clear understanding of the situation now
<Guest29818> speak chinese
<pikapika> I will write it out for clarity and post a paste
<Guest29818> 卡哇伊
<Guest29818> 有没有人讲中文
<Ben64> !cn | Guest29818
<ubottu> Guest29818: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<outoftime_92> I had black screen and compiz consuming 100% cpu, after restarting lightgdm I have following dmesg http://termbin.com/wzu7i what could be the problem?
<Guest29818> thanks  guy
<guiverc> pikapika, i wouldn't bother, my suggestion is to reboot into a live & change uuid of your less important partition there, you would probably be safe to do it without rebooting-into-live, but you are in a condition I don't know effects on.
<pikapika> yes but as mentioned, this one has the newer data so I will copy it first
<pikapika> with live cd
<guiverc> pikapika, you see in control of it; come back if you have other issues..
<guiverc> you seem in control of it (sorry lotsa typos today)
<pikapika> Yep, now going to copy partition
<pikapika> Will be back reporting progress after I am done
<Snickers> hi im back was able to ping my router no problem but am not able to get internet access any suggestions just a heads up i have made some changes to config files myself running 17.10
<guiverc> when pinging external links; were you using numbers or names (dns means names won't work, but real addresses (numbers) will)
<Snickers> this is what i installed https://github.com/HiroshiManRise/anonym8
<Snickers> 10.1.1.1
<Snickers> was my routers addy got a time and response
<guiverc> 10.1.1.1 is internal; what were you pinging external (numbers eg. 8.8.8.8 or google.com)
<Snickers> sorry when addresses from browser it was human readable not ip addresses in numbers
<Snickers> and from terminal
<Snickers> got to open up fullscreen just a moment need to read properly
<guiverc> i'd have done it from terminal, but numbers are need to confirm its DNS. (domain name service)..  8.8.8.8 is easy to remember, and oogle's dns address; if you can ping it your networking is fine (as you can reach oogle), but if pinging google.com fails then its DNS that's faulty
<Snickers> just pinged google dns server and i am getting good responses and no loss of packets (8.8.8.8)
<guiverc> which confirms that you reasoning was correct; dns isn't working (it can't convert an address to its real number)
<guiverc> the quick fix i mentioned is adding the line `nameserver 8.8.8.8` to /etc/resolv.conf ; which just tacks on the use of oogle's dns to whatever is used (if any)
<guiverc> its quick, but temporary (rebooting will overwrite, as will certain service restarts etc)
<Snickers> okay will try that now also to menton while im away from this screen my network manager wont connect (daemon normally goes green) for wired or wifi
<guiverc> how i'd fix depends on what setup you had. i'm assuming you use network manager (you just confirmed), the settings of which you should be able to alter with a icon top right on your screen
<guiverc> Snickers, 'network connections' in unity's menu (default ubuntu 16.04) is where i would look, looking for strange settings in IPv4/IPv6 settings (but this is guess only on what the program did)
<Snickers> got probs cant fix that as told cant resolve hostname
<Snickers> the file wont let me edit it at present cant nav up down or anythin
<guiverc> Snickers, i'm sorry i don't follow your last; you'll need sudo to edit resolv.conf
<Snickers> i ran the sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf and output was 'can resolve hostname nojimon(my username)
<guiverc> ok. its possibly done something different to my guess. have you rebooted since ^C, or at least logged out & back in since?
<Snickers> then the file opened but nothing could be edited nor could i navigate the nano page (up,down,left,right) was so weird
<Snickers> sorry cant typo
<Snickers> i have numerous will do it again now never know just a sec
<guiverc> if you've done it once, again likely won't help - don't bother
<ducasse> Snickers: is the local hostname the same in both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts?
<ducasse> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Snickers> exact output was 'sudo: unable to resolve hot ojimon: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Snickers> am currently waiting for boot
<Snickers> hot=host
<Snickers> ojimon-nojimon(my username)
<ducasse> what's the hostname?
<Snickers> not making typo like this on termial other machine fyi this a laptop and i suck with touchpads in my way lol
<Snickers> nojimon or noj
<Snickers> its just a home client single machine
<Snickers> nothin else to network
<Snickers> defaults assigned nojimon is username ubuntu 17.10 (im a noob so dont know how to answer that sorry)
<ducasse> still, make sure the hostname is the same in those two files
<Snickers> can you remind me of the two locations please
<Flannel> !hostname | Snickers
<ubottu> Snickers: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Snickers> so from terminal exact syntax is 'hostname nojimon'  then try command above this last instruction?
<Snickers> all gud
<ducasse> when that is fixed sudo should work without errors
<Snickers> hey i just ran cat /etc/hostname output was ubuntu
<Snickers> does that mean my current hostname is ubuntu
<ducasse> try the command 'hostname'
<Snickers> re this suggestion (1)nameserver 8.8.8.8` to /etc/resolv.conf ) do i delete what there already (nameserver)
<ducasse> if dns is currently broken, you might as well
<guiverc> (sorry away with birds again), doesn't matter. it tries first on list; if it fails it'll try second..  i'd be tempted to `whois 99.99.99.99` or first one to see who it belongs to, your isp or modified by ..)
<Snickers> so in theory making that change and restarting networkManager will allow me to surf but NetworkManger Daemon still looks sick and i cant surf
<ducasse> Snickers: if you restart networking services it will just get overwritten again
<ikonia> "looks sick"
<ikonia> you'll get a lot better information if you give factual information rather than human descriptions of problem
<Snickers> the daemon turns green when i am able to  connect
<ikonia> do you currently have any working DNS?
<ikonia> at all
<Snickers> noted
<pikapika> Yes
<pikapika> It seems to be working for now
<pikapika> Also
<Snickers> i dont know how to check please help me work that out
<Snickers> (i seriously doubt it but am guessing)
<Zythyr> Need help with getting a service to start after mounting a partition. My server's /home partition is encrypted using DMCrypt (cryptsetup LUKS). After reboot, I manually unlock the partition by by SSHing into the server and using the command "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data". The moment I unlocked the partition, the /home partition is automatically mounted and I don't have to manually
<Zythyr> mount it. I have a service (Seafile server) that is suppose to start automatically after boot, however it can't start because the .sh file of the service is in the /home partition. How do I get this service to autoatmically start once I manually unlocked the /home partition
<ikonia> Snickers: you said earlier you can ping your router, is that still true ?
<pikapika> I noticed that grub actually had two entries, one an Ubuntu without any further information...another something like Ubuntu 16.04 on /dev/sda1
<Snickers> yes i can
<ikonia> Snickers: ok, can you "ping 8.8.8.8"
<Snickers> i can also ping google dns address 8.8.88
<Snickers> yes
<pikapika> I tried rebooting a few times before the live cd operations. Since my grub and fstab both are based on uuids either option randomly selected whichever Ubuntu it felt like
<ikonia> ok, so you have internet connection and your routing fine
<pikapika> So just to make sure, in the live cd after copying partition I changed the uuid of sda7
<Snickers> if those answers i gave confirm that then yes
<ikonia> Snickers: what do you get if you do "nmcli dev show | grep DNS" in a terminal
<Snickers> two address's one for ipv4 one for ipv6 do you want them verbatim in pm
<ikonia> is it just two lines ?
<Snickers> yes
<ikonia> just paste them in the channel please
<Snickers> just the addresses or the whole line
<ikonia> just the addresses
<Snickers> 10.1.1.1 fe80::e2b9:
<Snickers> hang on
<ikonia> that will do
<ikonia> so is your route 10.1.1.1 ?
<Snickers> fe80:e2b9:e5fffeb3:ea44
<Snickers> yeah
<ikonia> Snickers: so if you do, nslookup www.google.com do you get a response
<Snickers> connection timed out
<Snickers> no
<Snickers> no servers could be reached
<ikonia> ok, do "nslookup" (on it's own) then "server 10.1.1.1" then "www.google.com"
<ikonia> do you get a response then or still timed out
<Snickers> no response
<ikonia> ok, so now do "nslookup" (on its own) then "server 8.8.8.8", then "www.google.com"
<ikonia> does that work
<obonto> hi all.who can i talk to regarding a bug that is: log files growing very fast
<ikonia> obonto: is it a bug or a problem you have
<obonto> someone says its a bug.
<ikonia> what is "your" problem
<obonto> log file is eating up my HDD
<ikonia> what log file
<liptan> Hay Hi who's there
<obonto> computer/var/log
<ikonia> obonto: that's a directory
<ikonia> obonto: what log FILE is giving you the problem
<obonto> yes.i mean the contents of it grows fast
<ikonia> what files
<ikonia> obonto: how big is your /var partition
<obonto> var > log >syslog
<ikonia> obonto: ok, so the syslog is growing quickly
<ikonia> obonto: what is the current file size ?
<GuiToris> hello, is there a command which create default folders (Templates, Docs, Downloads) for new users?
<obonto> before it was 22gb
<obonto> i already deleted the contents
<ikonia> GuiToris: when a new user logs into the desktop it gets created
<obonto> but it will go back again when i try to use the usb+wifi
<ikonia> obonto: ok, how long did it take (roughly) to get to 22gb ?
<obonto> 22gb in less than 8hrs
<ikonia> obonto: ok - so that isn't a "bug" I suspect you have a problem on your machine, and the problem is constantly being logged, (that's a LOT of data)
<GuiToris> ikonia, oh, if it's not going to happen, should I create them manually?
<ikonia> so I believe ubuntu is "fine" in that it's logging your problem as it should
<ikonia> GuiToris: those are desktop directories, if you're not using the desktop why would you want them
<akik> GuiToris: xdg-user-dirs-update
<pikapika> I am thinking
<GuiToris> thanks akik
<ikonia> obonto: you need to look at the lines (with help from people) to see what your problem is
<obonto> hmm.may i ask a suggestion or a remedy?
<GuiToris> ikonia, we reach it via ssh
<ikonia> obonto: so if you know how to make it grow quickly, do it for a short period of time,
<ikonia> GuiToris: right, but those folders are for desktop use, so if you're not using the desktop why do you need them
<ikonia> obonto: then get a snippet (say 50 lines) from the bottom of the log and put it in pastebin.ubuntu.com then share the link here and ask for help
<obonto> i think i had a copy of the log.before the deletion
<snickers> sorry got disconnected battery
<ikonia> snickers: sorry, I need to step away for 20 minutes
<snickers> k ill be here
<ikonia> snickers: I think we see the problem though, your router is not acting as a DNS server / forwarding you to valid DNS servers
<snickers> so reset it with a pin
<pikapika> Should this information about the UUID duplication (and consequently ambiguity in booting) be added to the HowToRemoveWindows wiki article?
<snickers> fyi anyone that want to take over router is working for other computer laptop
<obonto> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WYtW9KbpkS/
<snickers> and when i boot a live version of ubuntu from usb works
<obonto> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WYtW9KbpkS/   -- pls help me interpret the logfile
<ducasse> obonto: you need to pastebin more than that, 50-100 lines or so
<obonto> i see.
<obonto> brb
<ml-box> hey there...i wanna ask about the installation of nvidia graphics in my virtua ubuntu ?
<Tarix> May I ask a question about a conda base activation error "CommandNotFoundError" that I got in one ubuntu installation, but not in another one?
<quint> NetworkManager seems to think I want two global ipv6 addresses with the same prefix while in a SLAAC configuration
<quint> One seems to be the corrent eui64 obtained from the devices mac address, and the other seems arbitrary, but short.
<quint> ::9a7
<quint> All outgoing traffic from the device goes through the ::9a7 address
<Tarix> What's the proper way to uninstall something like conda under ubuntu?
<ikonia> Tarix: how did you install it
<Tarix> pip uninstall gives a warning
<ikonia> Tarix: there you go then
<ikonia> you've used the pip package manager, so the people who build the pip package (nothing to do with ubuntu) can help you undo it
<Tarix> i ran the official installation .sh script
<ikonia> Tarix: ok, so the official support guys should be able to help you
<Tarix> it's kind of convenient that this stuff all ends up under "software" to uninstall in windows. was just curious if this exists in ubuntu, but i guess it's more fractured.
<ikonia> Tarix: no
<ikonia> Tarix: if you use a package it is easy to uninstall
<ikonia> Tarix: you ran a shell script
<quint> Tarix: there could have been anything in that shell script. just ask whoever wrote it how to undo it. This is exactly why we have packages
<Tarix> As there is no uninstall guide on the official page, but only an install guide, I guess people just flatten their ubuntu every now and then or use docker variations
<ikonia> Tarix: nope
<vlt> Tarix: The package managemant system Ubuntu uses is great for (un-)installing packages. If you mess with it, using pip outside of a virtualenv or by running shell scripts, you can't use its benefits anymore.
<ikonia> Tarix: people tend to not use random shell scripts and depend on correctly packaged software
<piraye> hello all!
<bazhang> Tarix, if this is miniconda conda, their home page has a very clear guide on removing it
<Tarix> ah, thank you, then I'm likely just blind, i googled and clicked through the manual
<bazhang> Tarix, so consult that to take care of it, as it's third party and not supported here
<bazhang> welcome
<piraye> I had download one application  and now i delete it complete.... and install it again how can i do it? can any one point me please
<Tarix> but you dont mean cuda -uninstall do you?
<piraye> because i try more then one way to delete but still there
<Tarix> if you could point me to the guide you mean that would be very kind
<vlt> piraye: Was one of he ways you tried `sudo apt remove <package>`?
<vlt> *the
<piraye> this it will remove it completely
<obonto> hello all.pls help me interpret this --   https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/qhMvdfMdhz/
<obonto> anyone?
<CoJaBo> bad wifi drivers?
<vlt> piraye: Is this a yes or a no?
<obonto> hmm.i tried using the propriety drivers,using the wrapper something
<obonto> but even after updating to propriety drivers,the wifi driver remain the same after 2x checking it
<bazhang> obonto, was that ndiswrapper
<obonto> i used this guide http://techie-buzz.com/foss/wifi-on-ubuntu-installing-atheros-drivers.html
<obonto> @bazhang yes
<CyberZaZa> hi
<obonto> anyone?
<bazhang> obonto, you used a third party guide to install it?
<obonto> yes
<bazhang> got any details obonto ?
<obonto> details of?
<obonto> i used this --  http://techie-buzz.com/foss/wifi-on-ubuntu-installing-atheros-drivers.html
<bazhang> obonto, what did it say, as far as the script or whatever wrapper to use when installing it
<obonto> it was completed without errors
<obonto> its just the log file here,it grows at the rate of 1gb in less than 15min
<bazhang> obonto, whats the exact chipset on that
<obonto> someone says its related to usb device
<obonto> another 1 here said wifi drivers
<bazhang> obonto, is it a usb or a pci device
<obonto> usb wifi
<bazhang> obonto, could you please pastbin the output of lsusb , not in the channel but to the pastebin and give us the url
<obonto> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<snickers> hi everyone can somebody please help me get back online installed anonym8 now ran script stopped it cant get online since able to ping ip addresses (numbers) from terminal but not addresses from browser
<snickers> m running 17.10
<obonto> @bazhang is that info ok?
<snickers> https://github.com/HiroshiManRise/anonym8
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/607830/how-to-install-tp-link-tl-wn722n-on-ubuntu obonto
<bazhang> snickers, is there a readme on that github
<snickers> yes
<obonto> how can i undo the ndiswrapper installation?
<snickers> no mention of how to fix issue i am facing though
<snickers> just a description of what it does and how to run the script
<bazhang> snickers, and which part of that script is giving errors
<snickers> no part of the script gave errors but when i stopped running the script and reverted to normal setting(so i thought) i could no longer use browsers o  browse
<snickers> my network manager also wont connect it just hangs
<snickers> the daemon
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/949815/network-stop-working-after-install-anonym8 snickers
<snickers> so does an external usb wifi usb (tried also)
<snickers> wont connect just hangs
<bazhang> snickers, have you read the link I just got you
<snickers> pretty sure a few .conf files have been changed
<bazhang> snickers, was that yes to following the steps on the link?
<snickers> not sure what they should look like prior to being changed
<snickers> yes i followed the steps in the read me if thats what you mean
<bazhang> snickers, it's quite clearly laid out there
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/949815/network-stop-working-after-install-anonym8 this one snickers
<bazhang> including the part about the firmware?
<snickers> eg how to run it but if and when it wrecks your ability to connect after uninstallation nothing is mentioned
<snickers> that is where i find myself
<bazhang> snickers, are we talking about the same link
<snickers> no longer having it installed and not running it and now having no way of connecting to internet through browser
<snickers> the one i posted yeah
<bazhang> snickers, the one I did
<snickers> my bad
<snickers> in my instance its a wired connection so what to do specific to my config
<snickers> ifconfig get name of wired and insert in place of wlano
<bazhang> snickers, which step are you on from the link I gave
<snickers> have not started its on another pc but the 'sudo dhclient wlanX" is where im stuck
<obonto> tnx bazshang.need to rest :(
<snickers> do i replace wlanx with name of my wired name (ifconfig)
<niee> hi folks :). anyone to help me please? how to find repeated text words in two text.txt
<niee> search from text1.txt (inside have 10 words) to find in text2.txt (inside have 100 words)
<CoJaBo> niee: if they're one per line, that should be pretty easy with grep
<CoJaBo> How difficult is it to import an existing VM to an LXD container?
<kasper3> is there a separate channel for apt / packaging talk?
<snickers> <bazang> how do i download the files and put onto usb to take to other machine
<snickers> <bazhang>how do i download the files and put onto usb to take to other machine, wget terminal copy and past
<snickers> other machine is offline
<kasper3> #ubuntu-packaging
<niee> CoJaBo: yes. tnx for help, but not in one line. i type 10, but words is 1000 or more...
<snickers> cmon man please
<vlt> niee: A shell script using grep or a Python three liner should do it. What have you tried so far?
<niee> ok vlt . tnx :) for now i tried to search one by one with grep.
<snickers> <bazhang> thank you for your help sorry for being tedious
<snickers> online weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<snickers> boing
<ab_> 123
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<bonkano> Hi everybody, how solve /dev/sda7 clean xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx blocks from ubuntu 17.04.
<bonkano> I can't access to my system
<bonkano> I need help from you
<habbasi> Hi people. Some perms on my server got messed up unexpectedly.
<habbasi> Any idea how to fix them?
<CoJaBo> ..how many, and where
<CoJaBo> If the answer is "lots, and in /", the typical easy solution is to backup /home and reinstall <_<
<CoJaBo> bonkano: That's not an error message, btw
<Mowner> hey, im using i3 with ubuntu and im trying to cofing my brightness up and down keys (f5 and f6) however the keycodes and keysyms doesnt seem to be working. ie: when running xev some cryptic msg shows, tried google didnt work.
<blb2156> google works here
<Mowner> i mean my searches where futile
<Mowner> couldnt find what the xev output meant
<piraye> hi!
<bonkano> Is there anybody to help me?
<habbasi> I'll check backups. :/
<habbasi> Probably because of NPM.
<piraye> i have some applications in ubuntu and try uninstall is by "sudo apt remove <package>" but didn't uninstall.. is there any other can do it
<habbasi> https://0bin.net/paste/3oKAPFbCG1FyEZW4#vR0i+uyiZooev6iAeKccV4dgTw1a6BXBg3QxH9Marl8
<blb2156> :Mowner bindsym XF86MonBrightnessDown exec xbacklight -steps 1 -time 0 -dec 5
<blb2156> Mowner: bindsym XF86MonBrightnessUp exec xbacklight -steps 1 -time 0 -inc 5
<blb2156> at least these ^ worked for me
<Mowner> :blb2156 xbacklight doesnt work, tried that command in terminal, I was able to do a script that changes the brightness value (root permisinon no one can wirte read bla bla) however when trying bindsym Xf86MonBrightnessUp exec scrpit '+' 10
<Mowner> it doesnt do anything
<Mowner> when running xev, and pressing fn+f6 it doesnt show Xf86... as it used to before
<blb2156> Mowner: your skript could be started with an almost empty environment. Thats why x based apps do not works
<blb2156> Mowner: you better just start a power manager app. It manages the keys too
<Mowner> blb2156: im sorry, kind of a noob, what do you mean? i dont know if sound goes through X but i have a script for that as well and works fine. would xfce4 work?
<blb2156> your script works just fine if you start it from a terminal window. It's because terminal has full environment. But if your script is started by some process the environment could be different
<Mowner> aah I see, okey i guess ill do some reading... maybe changing the focus to a power manager. thanks
<jonny_> hi
<w1ko> hey guys
<Boyette> hi
<Space_Man> a recent 14.04 update has stopped sound and slowed down logins https://paste.debian.net/1014099/  any ideas?
<Mowner> blb2156: hey I got xfce4 and it has an option to handle the brightness, however it doesnt seem to work, as is I am highly encouraged to quit technology and live in the woods
<Sven_vB> I can use this command to ask aspell how many probably-wrong words there are in a file: <foo.txt aspell list --lang=en --ignore-case --dont-suggest | tr A-Z a-z | sort --unique | wc --lines; now how do I find the opposite? can I trust it uses the same definition of "word" as wc --words would?
<Mowner> Sven_vB what is a word to you? can you create a small example to check if it works as you need to?
<TJ-> Space_Man: Have you tried booting with an older/ the oldest kernel version ?
<Sven_vB> Mowner, since ultimately I want to get or calculate the number of words that aspell considers unproblemativ, I'd prefer to use aspell's definition of "word", rather than choosing my own.
<Sven_vB> *unproblematic
<Saint_Philomena> Sorry about the question but... I'm try to change the dns and some configurations in networkd manager like dns and other stuff... but kubuntu dont allow me to save the options... if i make one new connection like openvpn it is ok but not with default wired connnection... someone know how can i resolve this...? i think I'm not the only one to have this problem https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72529-Network-Manager-bug
<Space_Man> TJ-: no, that's a good idea
 * Space_Man rebooting
<Mowner> Sven_vB, okey, then grab a file you want to use, make a copy and mispell all the words... as in if there is a leter add an x next to it
<Mowner> or xy
<Mowner> dont know many words ending with x, but im sure there are fewer ending with xy
<Mowner> and then you know how many words aspell consider words, now you can use wc
<TJ-> fax, lunchbox, chateaux, orthodix ..
<TJ-> oops, typo :)
<Mowner> check if they are the same, however, aspell must have a way to list them.
<Mowner> jajaja thats why faxy, lunchboxy, chateauxy, i mean i know its not perfect, but seems to be an easy and fast approach, wouldnt recommend it if you are putting your job on the line though
<TJ-> Saint_Philomena: are you making changes to Network Manager connections? if the GUI is a problem use 'nmtui' from the terminal
<pavlushka> ldconfig results in "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libalpm.so.10 is not a symbolic link"
<Mowner> Sven_vB what about clean, the documentation says 'cleans an input word list so that every line is a valid word.' so number of lines is number of valid words... maybe for big files this isnt optimal though
<TJ-> pavlushka: what installed that library?
<pavlushka> TJ-: kubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> pavlushka: which version? I don't see it in 16.04
<pavlushka> TJ-: strange~ it is an Arch Linux Package Management library~
<TJ-> ^ _
<TJ-> @ @
<Saint_Philomena> Tj- i will try thanks you.
<TJ-> pavlushka: installed via kubuntu-desktop!?
<Silmarillion> I have installed Xubuntu on my ASUS notebook (it currently has Windows 8.1 on a 300 GB SDA (scsi HDD) but I want to do away with Windows altogether by removing the this notebook's HDD and installing a new 120 GB Intel SSD (just large enough to run Xubuntu alone). The notebook has UEFI BIOS. If I am not running Windows x64, there should be no need for the UEFI (EFI boot partitions) setting in BIOS. Can I simply set my BIOS to Launch CSM/Enabled. Fast 
<pavlushka> TJ-: due to that error, two packages failing to install, kde-telepathy-minimal
<pavlushka>  kde-telepathy
<TJ-> pavlushka: which version of kubuntu is it?
<pavlushka> 16.04
<TJ-> pavlushka: do you have some 3rd party PPAs or repos enabled where it may have come from?
<cfhowlett> either a ppa or we mixing distro sources.
<Silmarillion> Am I asking my question in the wrong channel?
<pavlushka> TJ-: today I tried pantheon desktop from ppa
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: you're in the right place, just no one got around to respond, yet.
<TJ-> pavlushka: well you seem to be correct about it being related to Arch's pacman
<Silmarillion> Thank you, i am glad to wait.
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: your first message was cut off due to the irc per line limit. it was cut off after "Can I simply set my BIOS to Launch CSM/Enabled. Fast "
<ioria> pavlushka,   dpkg -S /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libalpm.so.10
<Silmarillion> Oh..oh my. I apologize. Thank you for pointing out line limit tomreyn.
<TJ-> Silmarillion: Yes, you could do that, but if the system is native EFI I'd always recommend using EFI mode, provided the system firmware doesn't have any silly bugs preventing it from using non-Windows boot-loader paths
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: generally, i would run linux with a uefi bios nowadays if thats the default the firmware suggests.
<TJ-> pavlushka: looks like pantheon desktop is the culprit
<pavlushka> ioria: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libalpm.so.10
<TJ-> pavlushka: dpkg and apt-file won't cant find it because it wasn't installed by the debian package management system. Sounds like you've broken your system!
<Silmarillion> Can I copy the current EFI boot partition on the standard HDD i currently have in the notebook to the SSD i plan to install in the ASUS notebook?
<pavlushka> TJ-: ok, I am fixing it, dont worry, reversing the process :)
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: sure you could, but what'S the purpose?
<TJ-> Silmarillion: you could or you can let the Ubuntu installer create it
<Silmarillion> That EFI boot partition preceeds the Primary Windows 8.1 x64 NTFS partition that contains Win OS.
<tomreyn> gpt has no concept of primary partitions
<TJ-> Silmarillion: as long as you boot the Ubuntu installer in EFI mode it'll install Ubuntu in EFI mode, creating the EFI-SP if necessary
<Silmarillion> The Ubuntu installer can create the EFI boot partition? Oh, wait, i can select the option *Something Else, during install of xubuntu.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I think Silmarillion was referring to Windows concept of 'primary' because there are often a few NTFS partitions
<tomreyn> oh, probably
<tuseroni> hello
<pavlushka> Oh, and another issue, dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<pavlushka>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1
<tomreyn> hi tuseroni
<Silmarillion> Yes there are 3 NTFS partitions (OS/Data/Recovery)
<TJ-> pavlushka: that's on /old/ bug! hasn't it been fixed yet!?!
<ioria> pavlushka, that's an old bug iirc; but what about the libalpm.so ? do you have an archlinux repo in sources ?
<Silmarillion> I have no DVD/CDrom drive in the ASUS notebook. I would have to attach an external USB driven DVD/CDROM drive.
<pavlushka> ioria: I manually removed that library which fixed that problem
<Silmarillion> UEFI BIOS do NOT like USB devices
<tuseroni> so, i have installed and configured samba, seems to work on my linux machine, can access it via konqueror, but i can't connect to it from my windows machine, i get "the network name cannot be found" while perhaps not exactly an ubuntu problem...since it seems to be working inside ubntu...but any ideas?
<ioria> pavlushka, do you know its origin ?
<pavlushka> TJ-: looks like its not
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: your specific one, or uefi bios in general? since, in gerneral, they do.
<Silmarillion> When I attempted it the Boot portion of my BIOS stated there was no path to USB.
<TJ-> Bug #1451728
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<Silmarillion> I had to force boot via UEFI
<pavlushka> ioria: I installed elementary desktop and then compiled elementary-tweaks from git and after that installed kubuntu-desktop which caught into the problem
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: and you had a bootable usb stick plugged in since before you pressed th epower button?
<TJ-> pavlushka: ^^^^ there are /lots/ of duplicates of this master-bug, including ones referring to google-im.service
<ioria> pavlushka, i see, tx
<Silmarillion> Oh i did not have USB stick plugged in.
<TJ-> pavlushka: I've never seen a list of duplicates on a bug that long!
<Sven_vB> Mowner, I'm still having strange charset issues with the "clean" approach, but overall I think that's a good idea. thanks!
<TJ-> pavlushka: looks like "sudo dpkg --remove account-plugin-google" might help
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: just write an ubuntu installer on a usb stick and see if you can boot off that in uefi mode.
<Silmarillion> Should I place the ISO image on a USB thumb drive instead of DVD disc
<pavlushka> TJ-: ioria I was fine with LXDE but someone known to me recently switched to ubuntu and he loved the pantheon desktop but was having issue
<Silmarillion> Okay. I will try that. Burn image of Xubuntu iso to USB thumb drive.
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: not the iso file itself, but you use another software to extract the iso file contents to the usb stick and to make it bootable
<pavlushka> TJ-: ioria So in trying to help him I wanted to test that desktop but oh my
<Mowner> Sven_vB: great, you should compare to another tools to see if aspell is really what you want
<Silmarillion> Yes, tomreyn, i will burn the image of the iso onto the usb thumb drive.
<Silmarillion> Thank you for much needed assistance.
<tuseroni> anyone got any familiarity with setting up a samba share and connecting to it via windows?
<cfhowlett> !samba | tuseroni
<ubottu> tuseroni: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: i'd approach it this way: (1) backup any data you still need (or move the current hdd to a different computer so you stiul have access to the data), (2) write the ubuntu installer iso to usb stick, (3) replace the hdd by the ssd in your laptop, (4) set bios to uefi mode, (5) boot ubuntu installer from usb
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: you're welcome.
<crised> Any guide to set up a IpSEC ESP with manual keying between 2 Ubuntu hosts
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: personally, i would also update the system firmware between steps 2 and 3
<tuseroni> yeah that doesn't help me
<pavlushka> TJ-: I had to "sudo dpkg --remove account-plugin-google unity-scope-gdrive" to fix the issue
<tomreyn> crised: this is somewhat specific. i'd say check the documentation of the ipsec implementation you're using.
<tuseroni> i've already done all that, but the windows machine says the network name cannot be found
<crised> tomreyn: Shouldn't IPSec ESP be mainstream?
<TJ-> pavlushka: I saw that gdrive might also be needed; glad you got it back under control
<pavlushka> TJ-: ioria thanks :)
<ioria> pavlushka, ok
<tomreyn> crised: ipsec with esp is not anything unusual (if not something the average user sets up any day), but how you do the manual keying surely depends on the implementation you choose.
<crised> tomreyn: like which encryption algorithms I choose and things like that?
<tomreyn> crised: yes
<crised> tomreyn: What's the implementation below ipsec-tools
<Silmarillion> This channel has made my day! Thank you for saving me from "slugging it out" with my xubu install. You saved me a bunch of coffee and aspirin. Have an outstanding weekend if i am not able to drop by sooner.
<TJ-> crised: IPsec is famous for being complex and difficult to configure unfortunately; is there a specific reason you need IPsec as opposed to some other solution?
<TJ-> Silmarillion: glad you got sorted :)
<Silmarillion> Thanks and praise tomreyn and TJ-:
<Silmarillion> i must away people. TTFN
<crised> TJ-: yes, there is an specific reason unfortunately :(
<tomreyn> Silmarillion: good luck, you're welcome
<TJ-> crised: Well last time I had to deploy it, I think I had to re-read instructions and even source-code due to wanting to avoid using a weak cipher and it took me 1/2 a day of sweat and swearing :)
<tomreyn> tomreyn: i've only worked with strongswan and openswan software imeplementations so far, but that's been a while ago, too.
<tomreyn> yeay, talking to myself
<tomreyn> crised: ^
<TJ-> tomreyn: that's what IPsec does to ya!
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> "wanting to avoid using a weak cipher" -> obvious ipsec noob mistake
<Sven_vB> Mowner, can you recommend some tool for guessing the probability that a given text is written in the language of a given locale?
<tomreyn> sorry, i'll move this to -discuss nex ttime
<Mowner> Sven_vB: that seems something for a NeuralNetwork something like LSTM... however I only heard about it about a year ago and didnt do much reaserch on it
<Sven_vB> Mowner, well ok it should be fast still. :)
<Mowner> So I think i pinned down the issue as much as I can. I want to set the brightness keys (fn+F5 and fn+F6), however Xbacklight and using xfce-power-manager to control the keys don't work. I made a script that works on console however it doesn't work when I set it in my .config file (im using i3WM)
<Mowner> My guess its something to do with the enviroment im running the script, one in console and the other in the config file... any clues how to fix it?
<TJ-> Mowner: usually those hotkeys are controlled by a platform specific driver and automatically linked to the correct internal signals
<crised> Has anyone used ssh -D to make a sort of vpn?
<crised> if so can you name me a command?
<crised> s/ Could you help me with a command?
<Mowner> TJ-: usually, unfortunatly it wasn't my case, i had to set the volume keys... however some of them work fine (wifi, and bluetooth)
<TJ-> Mowner: did you investigate kernel platform module options that might help? Also, sometimes it's ACPI related and acpi_osi can improve things
<Mowner> TJ-: I'm quite new in the messing with the computer, thats why I only changed the WM is there any place to read that you recommend? I mean I'll google and all, but sometimes things are too criptic
<TJ-> Mowner: show us the kernel log and I'll check what might help you: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<avid_reader> @search Leveraging the Universe
<Mowner> TJ-: the kernel log is quite big, do you need some specific part?
<TJ-> Mowner: the dmesg is perfect... I exist on kernel logs :)
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Guest8927> Hey everyone my wifi is disturbing a lot...I ain't getting strong wifi signal
<Mowner> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/crARsr49 ITS 900 lines, I mean you don't need to read that thing
<Guest8927> Please Help
<TJ-> Mowner: only 900? I'm used to several thousand :)
<TJ-> Mowner: so is this a Lenovo Thinkpad E470 ?
<Mowner> TJ-: yes
<Mowner> TJ-: I feel naked
<TJ-> Mowner: good - that's important info
<TJ-> Mowner: put your PJs on then :D
<TJ-> Mowner: these logs are the bread and butter of the support we give, especially for hardware/platform/driver issues
<Space_Man> a recent 14.04 update has stopped sound and slowed down logins https://paste.debian.net/1014099/ any ideas?
<Space_Man> dmesg https://paste.debian.net/1014110/
<Space_Man> TJ-: I've tried 3 kernels and the problem is the same
<Mowner> TJ-: So where do I start learning this things?
<TJ-> Mowner: hmmm. Best thing is to read dmesg (which is the kernel message log) to get to know what to expect, what changes, what happens when... after a while you come to be able to instintively know what to look for and focus on... in your case, I suspect line 789 "[    4.352936] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS R0DET33W (1.09 ), EC unknown"
<TJ-> Mowner: thinkpad_acpi is the platform-specific ACPI driver for Thinkpad models but it looks as if your model was not known when kernel v4.13 was released, so it reports it does not recognised the EC (Embedded Controller). So my first step is to look in the latest Linux kernel source-code and see if recognition has been added
<Mowner> TJ-:  Ill se whats what... however a few lines below it says '[    4.362899] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver
<Mowner> [    4.362900] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...
<Mowner> '
<TJ-> Mowner: yes, but there's no indication of hotkey input devices recognition... controlling the backlight is a separate function, as-in, the key-events could be used to do something else
<Mowner> TJ-: I must add, all this keys worked fine before adding i3WM to the mix. thanks for your aid, i'm looking into the kernel source code
<TJ-> Mowner: Hmmm, so using the default desktop session rather than i3WM, do the hot-keys work again or has something permanently disabled their function?
<TJ-> Mowner: Generally I'd suggest trying the latest mainline kernel build but there have been very few changes in the thinkpad_acpi module since v4.13 and none that could affect this. What I did notice in the source-code is there are 2 ACPI IDs for the hotkeys and I don't see either reported in the kernel log. That may be because 'debug' level logging is not enabled or generally they aren't reported.
<Mowner> TJ-: mmmh I'm not sure if it works on default desktop. So should I run dsemg with another flag? maybe -l debug?
<TJ-> Mowner: no, it's fine. If you've had the hotkeys working fine before adding i3WM then what desktop session was that? Does using it now see those keys working? If so you know it's a lack of functionality in i3WM.
<fanta> hi
<Mowner> yea, i was using ubuntu as comes, i think gnome is the name, however I get mixed up
<TJ-> Mowner: Gnome or Unity, depending on release version
<bonkano> Can anybody help me to solve /dev/sda7 clean from ubuntu 17.04
<Sven_vB> trying to run Windows programs in wine in xenial amd64. I've installed mono and gecko system packages as wine recommended, but it still doesn't detect them. any ideas? http://abload.de/img/wine_mono_gecko9zsh2.jpeg
<Mowner> TJ-: yea, Gnome then... so its an i3WM problem mmmmh
<TJ-> Mowner: well that is /good/ news since it's not a system or OS problem :)
<TJ-> Mowner: most times it is which is why I went directly to the kernel log
<DiecastMessiah> Sven_vB: maybe best to try at #winehq .. maybe a fix it .. best i could say is try installing those packs with winetricks
<DiecastMessiah> maybe able to fix it.. i am new so don't know
<Sven_vB> thanks, I'll try
<DiecastMessiah> you know about wineprefix's ??
<DiecastMessiah> Sven_vB:
<Sven_vB> DiecastMessiah, yes. I'd still expect wine to be able to detect the system packages independent of which wine prefix I've set.
<Mowner> TJ-: yea, I'm thrilled, well thanks I learned a lot from you
<troozers> Hi guys, not entirely sure where this problem lies so am asking in Chrome and here... Got Chrome installed on Ubuntu 17.10 and every time I reboot it forgets the Account Sync password.  Doesn't happen on any other platform
<TJ-> troozers: have you tried using Chromium too?
<troozers> I haven't, although the chromium codecs seem to be installed (chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra)
<jasey> troozers: i can't say it'll fix the problem but i definitely find chromium works better than chrome itself
<jasey> troozers: i haven't looked back since i installed it.
<troozers> OK, I shall have a go look-see at Chromium.  Thanks for the feedback, tis much appreciated
<ioria> Mowner, have seen this : https://cialu.net/brightness-control-not-work-i3wm/
<antgel> I just successfully upgraded my desktop from Xenial to Bionic, and then tried on my laptop. My laptop is failing as it's timing out waiting for the /boot/efi partition, and / or the resume partition, which appears to be encrypted (not sure if it was on Xenial). This used to work fine. Screen images at https://photos.app.goo.gl/DZ5yVaJWLKHrGr2O2 - anyone got any clues what I should try next?
<antgel> I really don't understand why things are timing out - I can mount /boot/efi from recovery mode, so I don't know why my initramfs can't
<antgel> Oops, I should be in ubuntu+1
<qianran> 有人吗
<qianran> github
<pragmaticenigma> !ch | qianran
<ubottu> qianran: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pragmaticenigma> alwaus get those two confused
<qianran> where are you from,friend
<pragmaticenigma> qianran, this channel is for request support for Ubuntu... If you would like to chat please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<qianran> sorry,now i got it
<qianran> ok,ok
<ycyclist> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c28sHzttx9/
<nukem> Anyone know how to prevent a snap package from having internet access?
<nukem> i.e. block it
<adalbert> nukem: which port is it using ?
<nukem> adalbert: no idea. I'm debating grabbing the KeePassXC snap, and would want to isolate it from the internet
<nukem> adalbert: how can I tell what port it would use? I've got a temp VM up that I can test with
<adalbert> nukem: KeePassXC needs network access for downloading website icons (favicons) for password entries and for providing KeePassHTTP-compatible browser extensions with access to your database. Both features are optional and opt-in. KeePassXC will never access any network resource without your explicit prior consent. If you don't use either of these features, you may also compile KeePassXC without any networking code
<nukem> adalbert: yeah I see that in the FAQ, but I'm paranoid
<ycyclist> Can someone direct me to a kernel build support group?
<adalbert> nukem: wireshark your network after installing it ?
<nukem> adalbert: from the same machine or from another (wired) networked machine?
<adalbert> nukem: from the same machine
<nukem> adalbert: just curious if that's a feature of snap packs in general. They're new to me
<nukem> adalbert: i.e. 'easily' restricting certain resources
<adalbert> nukem: i have no idea, i'm quite new to snap myself
<adalbert> nukem: in any case, i'm pretty sure that if you compile without any network support , there's not going to be any traffic back or forth since it has no code for it.
<kostkon> nukem, use snap disconnect somehow to take away network access. the interface is 'network' afaik. more info here https://docs.snapcraft.io/core/interfaces
<kostkon> nukem, also  man snap
<nukem> hmm
<nukem> adalbert kostkon do yall use kpxc?
<kostkon> nukem, i use a lot of snaps but in the case of keepass i use keepassx from the repos
<nukem> kostkon: any particular reason why keepassx instead of xc?
<adalbert> nukem: I don't use it .
<kostkon> nukem, i must had one at the time, when deciding what to install, but i can't remember anymore what it was
<bonkano1> My ubuntu 17.04 cannot start. I have the message /dev/sda7 clean xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx blocks message at startup. Ireally need help
<bonkano1> My ubuntu 17.04 cannot start. I have the message /dev/sda7 clean xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx blocks message at startup. Ireally need help
<lowryder> bonkano1: (we saw your message from 2 minutes ago. If someone else sees it and wants to engage, they probably will)
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | bonkano1
<ubottu> bonkano1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pingec> Hello, is it possible to boot a live ubuntu from a usb stick?
<lowryder> pingec: yes, as long as the bios for the machine allows booting from usb
<pingec> Shoud I follow this wizard https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install#0
<pragmaticenigma> pingec, that is the best tutorial to use :-)
<pingec> ty
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano1, what was the last thing you did with your computer before the message appeared? I would also suggest, while you wait for assistance, preparing a live boot disk and backing up your data just in case.
<ycyclist> Say, I just got a used latitude, stuck 16.04 on it, and it is exhibiting this mousepad from hell effect where it won't move steadily.  Is there some kind of algorithm or package fix for this?
<bonkano1> pragmaticenigma, i did an update && upgrade and dist-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano1, do you have any 3rd party PPAs enabled?
<bonkano1> pragmaticenigma: , I think
<ioria> bonkano1, you know 17.04 is no longer supported ?  said that, can you open a console with ctrl+alt+f1  after that msg appear ?
<pragmaticenigma> ioria, I missed that...
<ioria> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<bonkano1>  ioria, I tried to do that but I only have black screnn can't access to a console
<ioria> bonkano1,  try again with another Fx key (like F2); if fails, you need reecovery Mode from Grub menu
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano1, my suggestion is that you boot to a live disk, transfer your files to an external disk or another computer. Then format and install a supported version of Ubuntu. 17.04 is no longer officailly supported
<ioria> bonkano1,  or that ^
<bonkano1> pragmaticenigma, and what about my installed apps?
<sliddis> I cant start my VM. whats wrong here? https://imgur.com/a/IbfYl
<pragmaticenigma> what about them, you can install them again when you get your machine up and running once more
<bonkano1> I have a lot of apps, it will not be easy for mr
<bonkano1> Is there anyway to migrate to 17.10 without new installation?
<kostkon> bonkano1, attempt an eol upgrade but your system seems to be borked either way
<ioria> bonkano1, you don't even have a login prompt ....
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pragmaticenigma> We are limited on what can be done with 17.04. It is unsupported and if there was a recent update installed to your machine, it came from a 3rd party PPA that is not supported. It is not recommended to install 3rd party PPAs on your system.
<kostkon> bonkano1, you'll probably get a borked system even if you do a release upgrade
<par4g0n> sliddis: https://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0
<ioria> bonkano1,  i have already suggested you  Recovery Mode, right ?
<jac76> Is there a tool/program that enables me to "DVR" a live stream broadcast?
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano1,  Applications can easily be reinstalled later. If they are that important to you, you should already have a list so you know what to install when your computer is back up and running. It would be nice to not have to put you through this process, however, when a version of ubuntu reaches end of life, it isn't supported.
<pragmaticenigma> !mythtv | jac76
<ubottu> jac76: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support of MythTV, try #mythtv-users
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano1, please keep all messages in the chat room and do not private message without asking for permission first. all messages should be kept here so others who may have the same issue can also recieve help
<jac76> Ok, I'll check out mythtv, any others?
<bonkano1> ok I'm understand
<pragmaticenigma> bonkano1, you will not have a successful upgrade to 17.10 because you have 3rd party PPAs installed. They have to be removed prior to even attempting an system upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> jac76, mythtv is the most mature and longest running home DVR system I am aware of. I'm sure there are others, but mythtv has the widest available support and users.
<sliddis> par4g0n: thanks it worked
<c> hi
<c> hello everyone
<paolo_> hola
<paolo_> buonasera
<paolo_> ciao
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Guest28758
<ubottu> Guest28758: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shpingrlde> hello. I'm using xubuntu on an hp dv7, and I can't get sound via my audio jack. the HDMI out, and laptop speakers work fine. previously, on Manjaro-XFCE, I was able to use the audio jacks. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this, because there's no error in the var syslogs. screenshot of the volume control: http://i.imgur.com/arSjrtl.png as you can see, it always says Line Out is (unplugged), no matter which
<shpingrlde> jack I plug the speakers into. and it doesn't include an entry for Headphones, which may be the actual problem, I'm not sure. any pointers in the direction of how to troubleshoot this would be lovely!
<stillunt1tled> b
<xbox> hi
<xbox> i am in my xbox using linux :v
<pengwens> cool
<AppAraat> hi, does anyone else notice increased CPU usage when viewing YT videos on more recent kernels of 16.04? I'm on 4.13.0-36-generic
<jac76> pragmaticenigma, I been reading and it seems that MythTV requires tuner cards, so I guess capturing internet live streamed video is outside it's capabilities. Bummer
<AppAraat> it's like 40% more usage. A YT video now frequently consumes 100% CPU on my i5-3360
<AppAraat> and it's usually 720p, not even talking about higher encodings.
<AppAraat> could this be the result of SPECTRE/Meltdown mitigations?
<TJ-> AppAraat: I read recently YouTupe changed the default codec to their VP9 I think it is, which doesn't have so much support in hardware. I also read there is a setting to force it to use H.264 which hardware mostly supprots
<TJ-> AppAraat: I can't verify that myself because I don't use youtube but I'd think with that knowledge you can find some info via a search
<AppAraat> interesting, I'll take a look at that. Thanks.
<AppAraat> perhaps this is also IO related, I think I'm able to correlate CPU usage of say Chromium with IO activity using iotop. My SSD has 23GB of 512GB available. Can this be an issue?
<TJ-> AppAraat: I wouldn't have thought so /unless/ the file-system is doing real-time 'discard' rather than the weekly 'fstrim'
<TJ-> AppAraat: there's the 'discard' option in /etc/fstab and mount options that enables real-time
<AppAraat> I have FDE enabled if that makes any difference.
<kostkon> AppAraat, there is the h264ify addon for chrome and firefox for that very purpose
<TJ-> AppAraat: I doubt it
<TJ-> AppAraat: sounds like kostkon knows something about the issue I read about
<AppAraat> thanks, found it - https://github.com/erkserkserks/h264ify
<kostkon> AppAraat, you'll find that lack of hardware accel support for vp8-vp9 is common on many systems
<AppAraat> I'm going to see if it makes any difference, will report.
<lwizardl> how do i fix a broken sound settings in panel on xubuntu? I select the audio icon, then select sound settings... and nothing happens
<kostkon> lwizardl, delete your ~/.config/pulse  folder then either logout or reboot and then try again
<AppAraat> kostkon: I can confirm YT now under 1080p uses around 25-30% CPU instead of 100%. According to "Stats for nerds" - Codecs: avc1.4d401f (136) / mp4a.40.2 (140)
<AppAraat> thanks
<kostkon> AppAraat, good to see. that looks manageable. np
<AppAraat> definitely, now my computer doesn't freeze up when viewing YT videos lol
<FurretUber> What can I do to improve the sound quality of the internal microphone of my notebook? Its quality is pretty bad compared to Windows 10
<lwizardl> kostkon, nope still same
<Sotomayor> Hi, I'm newbie in the world of linux. I have 2 different users on VPS ubuntu and 1 interface with 2 static ip: is it possible to assign to each user the ip with which he has to "work"? Thank you :)
<kostkon> lwizardl, are you able to remove the applet. then add it back?
<badchipmunk> anyone in here have experience in getting openvswitch bridges up at boot?
<compdoc> badchipmunk, did you try those suggestions of using 0.0.0.0 address for the bridge?
<GuiToris> Why does my usb mouse get suspended after a few seconds? How can I do about it?
<AppAraat> GuiToris: check whether suspending USB devices is enabled in power settings. A bit deeper might be BIOS / UEFI USB settings.
<GuiToris> I use tlp and I even blacklisted my mouse
<massimog> hi All
<GuiToris> AppAraat, it can't be a BIOS settings, before the reinstall, it worked properly
<massimog> bye
<AppAraat> does it also suspend when not using TLP? Also, power mgmt is separate from TLP.
<GuiToris> it seems so
<GuiToris> I disabled and it turned off
<AppAraat> IIRC TLP operations are (de-)activated between boots.
<GuiToris> I might not have rebooted between them
<AppAraat> and don't forget to turn of power mgmt in Ubuntu itself.
<GuiToris> I'll give it a try, thanks
<GuiToris> AppAraat, https://ptpb.pw/Tip-
<GuiToris> This is my current configuration
<GuiToris> I'll try to disable it
<badchipmunk> @compdoc, no just dhcp
<badchipmunk> compdoc
<GuiToris> AppAraat, it's working now :S
<GuiToris> something is wrong with TLP
<GuiToris> what should I change?
<speekay> Hello!
<speekay> Can anyone help me with this?
<speekay> #
<speekay> #
<speekay> #
<speekay> Permission denied (publickey,password,keyboard-interactive).
<speekay>  lost connection
<fcastillo> speekay: you haven't given us almost any info. What are you doing when you see that message?
<AppAraat> GuiToris: dunno, I don't have much experience with TLP, but at least you know where to look at. Perhaps see again whether the USB ID is the correct one. Also, whitelist / blacklist might be the other way around.
<speekay> Its an error regarding ssh keys I suppose... I am using ssh keys to commmunicate between a host and a guest system
<GuiToris> thank you for your help AppAraat
<AppAraat> np
<Slade> which ubuntu download do i want for a docker host?
<Slade> server, or cloud
<Gizmo_Romick> Could someone help me?  I am looking to have my open media vault server be as reliable as possible on both the OS and the filesystem.  I have the choice enabling ZFS, which from what I understand is a very reliable FS, through plugins and the testing repository, or using a FS like XFS or EXT4 which isn't as reliable as ZFS, but is included in the OMS stable.  Which should I choose?
<TJ-> Slade: for the host? bare-metal = -server, virtual-machine = cloud
<Slade> TJ-, awesome
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: it depends on what you expect to go wrong and your ability to recover - ext4 for easiest route with most tools to recovery
<Gizmo_Romick> TJ: I have multiple backups, so maybe I should stop overcomplicating and just stick with ext4.  I was just worried about file copying reliability.  I really don't know that much about filesystems
<Gizmo_Romick> TJ: I also use RAID6
<AppAraat> Gizmo_Romick: thought not as battle-tested as ZFS, there's also BTRFS which is a part of the kernel and not loaded as a separate kernel module like ZFS.
<AppAraat> both filesystems have methods of stopping bitrot
<Gizmo_Romick> AppAraat: does BTRFS still have problems with Raid 5/6?  If true, I would very much consider using it
<AppAraat> I don't have much experience with BTRFS, but I'd say do a mirror instead of complicating things with other RAID modes.
<AppAraat> this way (at least with ZFS) when bitrot is detected on one drive, it can be healed from the copy of the other drive.
<Gizmo_Romick> AppAraat: so your saying in my case as a home user who is most concerned about simplicity and reliability, I should go with BTRFS and RAID 1?
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: is it hardware RAID or OS-implemented software RAID?
<Gizmo_Romick> TJ: OS-implemented
<Gizmo_Romick> TJ: It's just an old...ish computer I installed OMV and a few hard drives laying around
<mate-user> hi :)
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: OK, one thing you might want to consider is using LVM on the RAID so that at a later date you can easily expand the volumes/file-systems at will if you need more space
<AppAraat> Gizmo_Romick: yes, though you should also consider choosing your hardware carefully if your data is very important to you. For example, while ECC RAM, mobo and CPU is not a requirement, it will help prevent memory errors.
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: Generally when I delploy I use RAID > LVM > PVs > VGs and I /do not/ allocate all the free space in the VGs to LVs, I create LVs big enough for now and do lvextend + resize2fs' later as needed
<Gizmo_Romick> ok, thanks for the help everyone
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: with LVM you can easily add another disk/disks to an existing VG
<Gizmo_Romick> TJ: i'm going to try setting it up that way.  OMV is currently re-installing from my failed attempt to use ZFS (I backed up first of course)
<mate-user> i made a new distro poll, my first one got spammed and included BSD distros, so i made a new linux desktop only poll, please vote
<mate-user> https://strawpoll.com/erb9dsxw
<mate-user> thanks :)
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: I use ext4 since it is trivial to resize it online (expand) including rootfs, and to shrink it if needed
<Gizmo_Romick> TJ: how is data reliability in ext4?  I would like to use it because it is more tested, but does it prevent errors and bitrot?
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: it has support for metadata checksums amongst other features https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Features
<shpingrlde> ahoy! I'm using xubuntu on an hp dv7, and I can't get sound via my audio jack. the HDMI out, and laptop speakers work fine. previously, on Manjaro-XFCE, I was able to use the audio jacks. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this, because there's no error in the var syslogs. screenshot of the volume control: http://i.imgur.com/arSjrtl.png as you can see, it always says Line Out is (unplugged), no matter which
<shpingrlde> jack I plug the speakers into. and it doesn't include an entry for Headphones, which may be the actual problem, I'm not sure. any pointers in the direction of how to troubleshoot this would be lovely!
<TJ-> Gizmo_Romick: front page of that Wiki has some informative linnks
<fabiansc> Hi Everyone. Can someone help me out recovering my ARM linux ubuntu? NetworkManager cannot find /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libudev.so.1 and I dont know why
<TJ-> shpingrlde: you're on the correct lines so far. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<shpingrlde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9bsx7qGK2b/
<tomreyn> fabiansc: does the file exist, though?
<AppAraat> TJ-: metadata checksums however are not a substitute for per-block hashing.
<shpingrlde> oh, the speakers aren't currently plugged into the headphone jack. I can do that and repaste if it's needed for better dmesg info
<fabiansc> yep, i checked it. It is a system link to libudev.so.1.6.4
<AppAraat> Gizmo_Romick: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/68zg6v/bitrot_proof_file_systems/
<TJ-> shpingrlde: line 783 "snd_hda_codec_idt hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)"  --- I'd expect that to be hp_outs=1 at least
<tomreyn> fabiansc: ls -l /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libudev.so.1  # provided by package libudev1 (in xenial == 16.04): https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/armhf/libudev1/filelist
<fabiansc> tomreyn: But network manager throws: ubuntu /usr/sbin/NetworkManager: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file
<tomreyn> fabiansc: does the target oif the symlink exist and is it a regular file?
<TJ-> AppAraat: indeed not, I mentioned it since I was dealing with a tooling issue where that is missing in e2fsprogs earlier
<tomreyn> fabiansc: (and does it exist at this very location the symlink points to)
<fabiansc> tomreyn: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 Feb 1 16:04 /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libudev.so.1 -> libudev.sp.1.6.4
<TJ-> shpingrlde: to give you some context, here is what I see on my Dell (which has 2 H/P jacks) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HF3TnXbsSQ/
<fabiansc> tomreyn: lubudev.so.1.6.4 is a regular file (typo up there; as the ubuntu cannot connect to the internet)
<fabiansc> tomreyn: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8440 Feb 1 16:04 for libudev.so.1.6.4
<shpingrlde> hmm, so I'll browse aptitude for HD codecs?
<fabiansc> tomreyn: so libudev.so.1 and its link to libudev.so.1.6.4 (file) looks ok from my perspective.
<fabiansc> tomreyn: I thought that there might be a configuration at NetworkManager, that he is looking at a wrong location?
<TJ-> shpingrlde: No, it's a configuration issue. The wrong info is being provided to the kernel about what's available. I'm not sure if that is something the driver deduces by reading the device config space or whether it comes from ACPI
<tomreyn> fabiansc: the error message doesn't suggest that it's looking at the wrong location
<tomreyn> fabiansc: since when does this issue happen?
<shpingrlde> hm. purge and reinstall xfce, hoping that the audio stack configures correctly?
<fabiansc> tomreyn: you got a point there.
<TJ-> shpingrlde: try this: plug the headphones in then run "alsactl init"
<fabiansc> tomreyn: Its a rapsberry pi running without updates for a while now. It must have happened around Februar 16; the date of the system hung up there (its still on Feb)
<TJ-> shpingrlde: no, you're overthinking, it's not an OS install issue, it's bad config from the PC firmware so the kernel never gets to know about the headphone port
<fabiansc> tomreyn: I also noticed that AWK and vi is not installed anymore. I am not sure how that happened
<TJ-> fabiansc: have you checked this isn't due to a corrupt file-system or SD-card ?
<tomreyn> fabiansc: /var/log/apt/term.log should provide hints on that
<shpingrlde> Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "IDT 92HD75B3X5" "HDA:111d7603,103c363c,00100202" "0x103c" "0x363c" \ Hardware is initialized using a generic method
<TJ-> fabiansc: I had similar strange happens when the micro-SD card started going bad
<tomreyn> fabiansc: i agree an fsck (and maybe a media test, too) may be a good idea.
<TJ-> shpingrlde: any sign of headphone port in pavucontrol now?
<bynarie> hey guys, i havent been around for a while but last time i used to be able to execute scripts or commands via /etc/rc.local. Now I'm running 17.10, whats the default way to run scripts or commands systemwide at runtime, or something that would be equivalent to /etc/rc.local
<bynarie> ?
<ioria> fabiansc, you can also run ' ldd /usr/sbin/NetworkManager | grep udev  '  and check for the libs
<shpingrlde> not yet. I think I'll try the second suggestion from https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/214166/why-there-is-no-sound-on-my-debian-7 (googled the alsactl init output)
<fabiansc> TJ-: term.log has some installations of firefox, than postgresql which resulted in a dpkg error processing package postgresql-common
<fabiansc> TJ-: afterwards an dpkg error for python3-update-manager and log end on 2018-02-18
<TJ-> shpingrlde: I'm going from a report where the user has the same issue and says "Well, when I run that command with my headphones in, my headphones get sound, but once I take them out and reinsert them I lose it again :S hmm..."
<TJ-> fabiansc: so possibly either out-of-space or bad file-system
<fabiansc> the sd card was full some time ago and the raspberry came hardly up. I deleted some temporary files back there
<TJ-> shpingrlde: I wonder if an acpi_osi override might help you. It's definitely worth trying - we see a lot of this kind of bug in HP firmware recently. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<fabiansc> ioria: returns libgudev-1.0.... => some file
<fabiansc> ioria: alibudev.so.1 => not found
<fabiansc> ioria: sorry; typo: libudev.so.1 => not found
<ioria> bingo
<fabiansc> tomreyn: how can i trigger a manual fsck? is there still some "touch /force_fsck"?
<shpingrlde> trying that now, thank you
<ioria> fabiansc,  you miss a required lib
<fabiansc> ioria: you found more than me :) The question is why he is not finding the file. It's located as link /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libudev.so.1 --> /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libudev.so.1.6.4
<TJ-> fabiansc: check all the symlinks are not broken: "find /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ -type l -print0 | xargs -0 readlink -ve "
<ioria> fabiansc,  i suggest for now, to set up  /etc/network/interface  so you got connection
<fabiansc> TJ-: that returned a large list of .so and .o files
<TJ-> fabiansc: any sign of errors - may need to scroll back up the list to find any. Because I don't have broken links I'm not sure what to grep for
<fabiansc> TJ-: its just a list of files. No error messages or anything like that included
<TJ-> fabiansc: OK, I deliberately broken mine in the cause of science! Try this: "find /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ -type l -print0 | xargs -0 readlink -ve | grep 'No such'   "
<ioria> TJ-,  lol
<fabiansc> TJ-: but there is also no system link displayed; just /lib/arm..../<<filename>>.so.<version>
<fabiansc> TJ-: you are cool :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: that's correct, readlink -e resolves all symlinks until it finds a proper file/dir ... if it doesn't find one, it reports the "No such..." error
<fabiansc> TJ-: empty reply
<TJ-> fabiansc: That's interesting!
<fabiansc> TJ-: So it was worth breaking the lib? ;)
<TJ-> fabiansc: so, you need to do, as root, "ldconfig" to fix the broken cache then it'll work
<fabiansc> TJ-: basically i just received a new line for the command prompt (no gui installed). THerefore we had 0 hits
<TJ-> fabiansc: ldconfig maintains the list of where to find every library in the system paths, when new packages are installed that change libraries that should call that. if for whatever reason they fail that might not get done so you can do it manually
<fabiansc> TJ-: Executed it with sudo. He asked for a password and I received a new command line (no reply)
<TJ-> fabiansc: now ioria's command should not report "not found" :   ldd /usr/sbin/NetworkManager | grep udev
<fabiansc> TJ-: still not found
<fabiansc> TJ-: libudev.so.1 => not found
<TJ-> fabiansc: :( ... well that tells us the packages are mangled, let's see if it can fix that with "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ioria> fabiansc, do you have a minimal internet connection ?
<fabiansc> TJ-: outchy. I conneted the pi via cable; but for cable some Ubuntu MAAS is configured with DHCP Provider..
<fabiansc> ioria: Basically the same internet as my laptop (writing here). Connectivity is configured via WLAN normally. But it has some strange name (not wlan0; something large and cryptic).
<TJ-> fabiansc: ignore it, if you know your sub-net, use " sdo ip addr add a.b.c.d/24 dev eth0" (assuming eth0 is the i/f)
<TJ-> s/sdo/sudo/
<fabiansc> TJ-: 192.168.190.xx/24 ; looks like you assume a static ip - is there a way for dynamic DHCP?
<TJ-> fabiansc: a static is fine for right now
<fabiansc> TJ-: The router will not like a static ip, i assume
<ioria> why ?
<TJ-> fabiansc: it doesn't care and won't realise as long as you use an address in the sub-net it is routing
<TJ-> fabiansc: then you need to manually set a DNS server so the raspi can resolve names
<fabiansc> TJ-: alright. Cannot finde device "eth0" Any idea where I can check up that strange name on the pi?
<TJ-> fabiansc: does this report a symlink: "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<TJ-> fabiansc: "ip link show"
<fabiansc> TJ-: need a minute now
<fabiansc> TJ-: enxb827ebf3bacf is my eth0 dont know why the pi takes that always
<TJ-> fabiansc: OK, that looks like it's using the MAC of the interface
<fabiansc> TJ-: empty new line for the ip addr
<TJ-> fabiansc: do you know your LAN's DNS server IP address?
<fabiansc> TJ-: ifconfig still does not displays it
<TJ-> fabiansc: "ip addr show" will report allocated IP addresses
<fabiansc> TJ-: DNS is the router 192.168.190.1
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, so does "ip addr show" report  enxb827ebf3bacf has an IPv4 address ?
<ioria> fabiansc, would be easier set up /e/n/interface
<fabiansc> TJ-: eth0 has my defined ip now:  inet 192.168.190.30/24 scope global enxb827...
<xcyclist> Say, there must be a public bugbase for kernel build problems.  Can anyone here point me to it?  I don't see results directly from google.
<fabiansc> ioria: just anyother way to do so; but i think it will conflict with NetworkManager later
<ioria> fabiansc, nope, just enable/disdable
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, so now prove it can ping the gateway: "ping -c 4 192.168.190.1"
<ioria> fabiansc,  and /e/n/interface prevails usually on NM
<fabiansc> TJ-: connect: Network is unreachable
<fabiansc> TJ-: sorry cable was dropped
<TJ-> fabiansc: I think there's an issue there because you said 'ip addr show' reports for **eth0** ... inet 192.168.190.30/24 scope global enxb827... <--- that last is pointing to a different interface name.
<TJ-> fabiansc: LOL is that it?! so is it ping-in now ?
<fabiansc> TJ-: retrying the ping
<iamthad> anyone know if there is a functional debdelta server for Ubuntu these days?
<fabiansc> TJ-:  still unreachable. The router also does not display the PI within its network list
<TJ-> fabiansc: don't worry about the router view for now; you seem to have different network interface names going on and that is always going to end badly
<fabiansc> TJ-: in ip addr show its listed for enxb827 (I just named it eth0)
<TJ-> fabiansc: OH! deliberately trying to confuse me :D
<fabiansc> TJ-: 2: enxb827... inet 192.168.190.30/24 scope global enxb827...
<TJ-> fabiansc: does "ip link show" report enxb as state UP
<fabiansc> TJ-: state is DOWN
<TJ-> fabiansc: aha: "sudo ip link set up dev enxb...@
<fabiansc> TJ-: I start hating the enxb2... name :) But some programs are configured to use it anyways
<ioria> fabiansc, or   sudo ip link set  enxb827ebf3bacf up
<fabiansc> TJ-: returned empty line
<TJ-> fabiansc: when i see those I just make a shell variable with it, e.g. "export IF=enxb..." then use $IF whenever I need it
<fabiansc> ioria: liked your command more (shorter) :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: now try the ping
<fabiansc> 0% loss
<ioria> fabiansc, check again ip link show
<fabiansc> TJ-:  wow
<fabiansc> TJ-: pinged the router successfully
<ioria> fabiansc, ping www.google.com
<fabiansc> ioria: DNS failed i think.unknnown host
<TJ-> fabiansc: pinging? now set up the name resolver: " echo nameserver 192.168.190.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf"
<fabiansc> TJ-: returned empty line
<TJ-> fabiansc: now try ioria's command to test name resolving
<fabiansc> sudo ip link set  enxb827ebf3bacf up <--?
<TJ-> fabiansc: no "ping www.google.com"
<fabiansc> TJ-: ping still failed: connect: Network is unreachable
<ioria> fabiansc,  sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf      and try again ping www.google.com
<TJ-> we may need to set a default route if DNS works but destination unreachable
<ioria> right
<TJ-> fabiansc: that's fine, don't touch resolv.conf!
<TJ-> fabiansc: "sudo ip route add default dev eth0"
<TJ-> fabiansc: then retry the "ping www.google.com"
<fabiansc> TJ-: received a "Permission denied" for iorias command anyways :)
<fabiansc> TJ-:  even with sudo
<ioria> fabiansc, yeah, sy; sudo sh -c "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf"
<fabiansc> TJ-: shall I replace eth0 with my nic?
<TJ-> fabiansc: yes, sorry!
<ioria> fabiansc,  sudo not working with redirection
<TJ-> ioria: don't make it more complicated! we don't have outside routing yet, the gateway will do DNS as we've just shown with the network unreachable response
<ioria> ok
<TJ-> fabiansc: at this point you should get a reply for the "ping www.google.com"
<fabiansc> TJ-: got some news receive a reply from my tv: bravia.fritz.box (192.168.190.30) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<TJ-> fabiansc: errr did you allocate the raspi the IP address of your TV?
<fabiansc> TJ-: BTW: Fritzbox lists my rasberry within its network list
<fabiansc> TJ-: could be; i did not check if it was already used.
<TJ-> fabiansc: hehehe that might be a good idea  ... shall we redo that?
<fabiansc> TJ-: Yep I did. Didnt expect that
<TJ-> fabiansc: "sudo ip addr del 192.168.190.30/24 dev enxb827ebf3bacf"
<TJ-> fabiansc: then let's use a high number "sudo ip addr add 192.168.190.234/24 dev enxb827ebf3bacf"
<fabiansc> TJ-: hmm so many devices in the network. I try some 3digits now
<TJ-> fabiansc: check the 'default' route is still there with "ip route sho
<TJ-> fabiansc: check the 'default' route is still there with "ip route show"
<TJ-> fabiansc: if the default route is there try the "ping www.google.com" again
<fabiansc> TJ-: ip route show has multiple lines (1. 10.8.0.0/24 via 10.8.0.2 dev tun0; 2. 10.8.0.2 dev tun0 proto kernel scope link src 10.8.0.1; 3. 192.168.190.0/24 dev enx... proto kernel scope link src 192.168.190.234
<fabiansc> TJ-: Network unreachable
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, but is there one called 'default' ?
<fabiansc> TJ-: no defaul in the output
<TJ-> fabiansc: then you need to redo "sudo ip route add default dev enxb827ebf3bacf"
<TJ-> fabiansc: that means any IP address not matching other routes get sent out the enx... i/f which presumably has your gateway router at the other end of the cable
<fabiansc> TJ-: ip route show has default dev enx.... scope link now
<TJ-> fabiansc: retry the ping
<fabiansc> TJ-: Destination Host Unreachable
<TJ-> fabiansc: how about "ping 4.4.4.4"
<fabiansc> TJ-: router is pingable
<fabiansc> TJ-: Destination Host Unreachable
<fabiansc> TJ-: So i cannot reach behind the router to reach google DNS
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, there's something about your LAN config that needs something more than the regular simple config. If 192.168.190.1 is the gateway to the internet that all other devices use it should now be working
<fabiansc> TJ-: I can ping devices in the network.
<fabiansc> I have a NAT config on the raspberry
<TJ-> fabiansc: right now, packets for the Internet are being sent down the enx i/f which your gateway/router should then forward to the Internet.
<fabiansc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Enable_IP_forwarding_and_Masquerading
<TJ-> fabiansc: why is the RasPi configured to do NAT?
<TuH> hallo, jemand da?
<fabiansc> TJ-: I set up a Ubuntu MAAS there and have some servers for deployment behind it (home lab)
<genewitch> how do i get the dev/devel packages if they're not listed in apt
<genewitch> like chrpath and gsl-devel
<TJ-> fabiansc: hang on, so currently the MAAS server is active on the raspi too?
<TuH> ich habe eine version frage zu linux nixhgt speziell eine bistimmte distribution
<fabiansc> i think so
<TJ-> genewitch: standard extension is -dev
<TuH> oh, is it not a german chat room?
<TJ-> !de | TuH
<ubottu> TuH: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fabiansc> TJ-: but it is not fully booted due to failure of NTP and NetworkMonitor; so its partly up
<TuH> :(
<genewitch> TJ-: they're not there, even apt search gsl doesn't show a -dev/-devel
<TuH> my Englisch is not good but I will try, because i have no linux chat room found
<TJ-> !info libgsl-dev | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: libgsl-dev (source: gsl): GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- development package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4+dfsg-6 (artful), package size 1017 kB, installed size 5662 kB
<TuH> can you help me about a question about version in linux?
<TJ-> !info chrpath | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: chrpath (source: chrpath): Tool to edit the rpath in ELF binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2 (artful), package size 13 kB, installed size 36 kB
<TJ-> TuH: we can try
<TJ-> fabiansc: so I wonder if you've got something applying firewall rules that are interfering on the Pi itself. Check if there are any with "sudo iptables-save"
<genewitch> TJ-: i have that installed, but the source still complains "gsl-devel is needed by dieharder-src"
<TJ-> genewitch: then the 'source' is looking in the wrong place :)
<genewitch> lame
<genewitch> i wanted to build it with clang
<TJ-> genewitch: "dpkg -L libgsl-dev" will show you where the files are, you can compare that to what you're building
<fabiansc> TJ-: any other device just connects via the router and goes online that way. Any idea where to check next?
<TJ-> fabiansc: confirm we have no firewall blocking on the Pi first
<TJ-> genewitch: whatever you're building might have hard-coded the package name so it doesn't match the Debian naming scheme, instead of using pkg-config
<fabiansc> TJ-: no firewall; normally the pi connects via wlan0 easily
<TJ-> fabiansc: is your gateway/router configured to do something different for wired connections?
<fabiansc> TJ-: For wlan0 it receives a static DHCP ip from my fritzbox; nothing configured there
<fabiansc> TJ-: Just DHCP, nothing else (defaults)
<TuH> ok i understand so far, linux need >512 MB RAM. older linux version can work with <512 MB RAM and slowe CPU. but a Linux HD TV Reciver hav very slow CPU ~300MHz and need a full linux but the older linux version have no ssl or what ever we have toda for thhps  web sites, so. my question what distribution people install on an HD Reciver?
<genewitch> ah i fixed it
<genewitch> maybe
<genewitch> thanks TJ- i was just approaching it incorrectly
<TJ-> fabiansc: let's try altering the default route a bit. remove the current rule, replace it. "sudo ip route del default dev enxb827ebf3bacf" then sudo ip route add default via 192.168.90.1"
<TJ-> fabiansc: I'm assuming 192.168.90.1 /is/ the gateway/router ?
<fabiansc> TJ-: 192.168.190.1 is the fritbox / router ; BTW I added a static IP for wlan0 and brought it up
<tomreyn> TuH: einfach lesen was dir ubottu gesagt hat. in #ubuntu-de gibt's deutschsprachigen support.
<TJ-> fabiansc: had wpa_supplicant brought up the Wifi then?
<fabiansc> TJ-: but wlan0 is not connected to the SSID yet
<fabiansc> TJ-: I used the same commands as for enx... for wlan0
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, so allocating an address won't do anything
<fabiansc> TJ-: true :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: if you've added the new default route rule retry the "ping 4.4.4.4" again
<TJ-> fabiansc: if you've added the new default route rule retry the "ping 8.8.8.8" again
<TJ-> grrr, me and my typos!
<fabiansc> TJ-: I cannot ping 4.4.4.4 but I did a nslookup for google and can ping the ip of google
<fabiansc> TJ-: I can also ping www.google.com now
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, 4.4.4.4 isn't correct, I mistyped, meant 8.8.8.8
<fabiansc> TJ-: via 192.168.190.1 was the solution :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: YAY! finally :D :D  ... so now try "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade" --- any problems try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<fabiansc> TJ-: takes a while (6 MBit)
<TJ-> fabiansc: it works, which is the main thing
<fabiansc> TJ-: We are just online; so we can get started to resolve the broken files :P
<fabiansc> TJ 139 packages / 200 MB
<fabiansc> TJ-: Let me grep some water it will take <= 5 minutes I guess
<WorldGenesis[v]> what's the different between 'apt' and 'apt-get' ?
<WorldGenesis[v]> difference*
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> im trying to install ubuntu. but when the installation is done nothing show up
<Peyam> I have the boot secure to legacy support disable and secure boot enable
<Peyam> is it correct configurations?
<fabiansc> TJ-: dpkg error - AWK not found while processing a firefox update
<fabiansc> TJ-: shall I simply go for sudo apt-get -f install or apt-get install awk?
<Kumool> you already should have awk
<fabiansc> Kumool: I thought so; but apt-get install showed its not installed
<Kumool> then install it yes
<TJ-> fabiansc: yes try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<fabiansc> Kumool: wow dpkg is insane. Many errors processing package python3-update manager "No apportreport writte nbecause ;axReports is reached already2
<TJ-> fabiansc: that suggests there's been a lot of problems; ignore that for now if you can
<fabiansc> TJ-: giving it a try with -f install now
<fabiansc> TJ-: last time that python smashed my raspberry
<fabiansc> TJ-: dpkg "No apport report has been written because Max Report is reached already"
<TJ-> fabiansc: have you added any 3rd party repositories, PPAs, etc?
<fabiansc> TJ-: Just the MAAS
<fabiansc> TJ-: doesnt look good. It fails with many dpkg errors
<TJ-> fabiansc: I'm surprised the RasPi is OK as the controller, I tried it and it was very slow and hitting memory ceiling
<fabiansc> TJ-: /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TJ-> fabiansc: you've got network - can you pastebin the output now?
<fabiansc> if you tell me how to do it from console (UI is uinstalled - memory) ;)
<TJ-> fabiansc: is 'pastebinit' installed?
<fabiansc> TJ-: BTW it is running fluently with MAAS
<TJ-> fabiansc: otherwise do this: "script /tmp/problems.log"
<fabiansc> TJ-: Here is my step-by-setp setup if you are interested (you also see my face there :P) https://cloud.fas-consulting.de/drupal/page/cloud-computing/metal-service-maas/maas-preparation-sd-card
<fabiansc> TJ-: I executed the script; he records something now
<TJ-> fabiansc: then do "bash"  then do "sudo apt-get -f install" once it's finished with errors and is back to command line do: "exit" and again "exit" then ...
<TJ-> fabiansc:  ... "cat /etc/problems.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> fabiansc:  ... "cat /tmp/problems.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<fabiansc> TJ-: on my way; I just guess you dont want to see it :P
<seven07> hey
<fabiansc> TJ-: the termbin after the exit, isnt it? :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: yes, after TWO exits
<TJ-> fabiansc: 'script' starts an 'sh' shell so I always start 'bash' inside it, so have to do the 2 exits to get back
<fabiansc> TJ-: yep. I think he is uploadig something
<fabiansc> need to install nc first
<TJ-> fabiansc: it's not there? that's unusual
<fabiansc> TJ-: nc can also not be located via apt-get instal
<TJ-> fabiansc: are you sure someone/something hasn't got access to that Pi and basically messed it up?
<fabiansc> but the cat said nc is part of netcat-openbsd or netcat-traditional
<TJ-> fabiansc: is 'netcat' working instead of 'nc' ?
<fabiansc> TJ-: If this happened I hope they also found the honeypot behind it on the lab :P
<fabiansc> TJ-: netcat also not available. Maybe uninstalled with some packages during the initial setup?
<TJ-> fabiansc: maybe not installed at all, was this an ubuntu-core image originally/
<fabiansc> TJ-: getting netcat-traditional
<TJ-> fabiansc: OK, getting anything right now would be good! I was about to start giving you the raw bash commands to create a TCP socket and send over that!
<fabiansc> TJ-: don't know; never used it.
<fabiansc> dpkg failed it due to some postgresqlcommin
<fabiansc> TJ-: that dpkg errors block all apt-gets :(
<TJ-> fabiansc: yes, it's not helpful.
<TJ-> fabiansc: I think you have to work through those dpkg issues one by one
<fabiansc> i got w3m installed
<fabiansc> does that help somehow?
<fabiansc> ah; i got an idea.
<TJ-> fabiansc: as in "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<fabiansc> i could sftp with my laptop
<fabiansc> TJ-: syntaxError: invalid character in identifier
<fabiansc> TJ-: got the file on my laptop
<TJ-> fabiansc: the armhf package ?
<fabiansc> problem.log
<TJ-> fabiansc: oh, the log file! I thought you meant you were going to install the files for the packages via your laptop :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: OK so "pastebinit /path/to/problem.log"
<fabiansc> https://pastebin.com/BGpWTPgj
<fabiansc> TJ-: PSCP helped out :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: what the heck!? from line 37 it looks like binary data. I'm pretty sure now you've a bad SDcard issue there
<fabiansc> TJ-: BTW: he seem to have found out that we dont have february anymore :)
<fabiansc> TJ-: any chance to check if this is really the case?
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> anybody please?
<xet7> Hi Peyam :D
<fabiansc> TJ-: line 37 ff I totally agree, that must be binary data
<xet7> Peyam: Please what?
<Peyam> I try to install ubuntu on my hp probook
<Peyam> but nothing show up
<TJ-> fabiansc: it looks like sectors belonging to some key files are now not reading correctly. Does "dmesg" report any I/O errors?
<Peyam> when Im done with instalation
<fabiansc> TJ-:  Guess what? :)
<TJ-> Peyam: we had a similar issue with some HP devices the last few weeks; in most cases the problem is the PC's firmware (UEFI) is hard-coded to only accept Ms Windows boot-loader paths
<TJ-> fabiansc: I/O errors?
<fabiansc> TJ-: ah wait i typed it incorrectly
<Peyam> TJ-: so what do I do now?
<fabiansc> TJ-:  it was not found (Typo) ;)
<xet7> Peyam: Did you try to install newest Ubuntu? Old Ubuntu versions don't support UEFI at all
<Peyam> I try to disable legace and secure boot and all possible options
<Peyam> xet7: I
<Peyam> I use xubuntu 16.04
<Peyam> and im on live disk
<xet7> Peyam: 16.04 is 2 years old
<fabiansc> TJ-: i put dmesg into a file and searched for "rror" --> 0 hits
<xet7> 17.10 is mimimum I use
<Peyam> xet7: then which one should I install. I dont have any other usb. can I use it anyway?
<TJ-> Peyam: the issue I spent about 4 hours on and we couldn't find a decent workaround. It seems like HP are typing their devices to Windows OS only and making it very difficult for users to install an alternative OS... the OS installs but the firmware boot-loader interferes
<Peyam> TJ-: should i now download last version of ubuntu?
<fabiansc> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/BWwmhHjn
<Peyam> TJ-: is it any way to install latest ubuntu from a disk live that runs xubuntu 16.04?
<mcm_> where does wayland write its log files?
<mcm_> i can't find anything under /var/log
<TJ-> fabiansc: so there **IS** a firewall running!
<fabiansc> TJ-: there is?
<xet7> Peyam: If I remember correctly I did have newest Xubuntu or Linux Mint installed on HP EliteBook, but I really don't remember what version I was running, and it can be different for HP ProBook. I was unable to install Qubes OS in any way, even workarounds did not help. Those are so difficult hardware.
<Peyam> xet7: I try to update the live disk
<Peyam> and see if that works
<xet7> Peyam: Good luck :)
<TJ-> fabiansc: and it has "EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem" so that confirms there was/is FS corruption
<Peyam> xet7: can you update a live disk?
<Peyam> xet7: I happen to remove windows as well so there are no OS now on my disk
<fabiansc> TJ-: Doesn't sound too good. I have an external USB having a SWAP file there.
<fabiansc> TJ-: Do you know if the old USB dongle is affected or the SD card?
<TJ-> fabiansc: at this point I think you need to shut it down, put the SD-card in another PC, and do some thorough checks - possibly back it up to another device and then blank it with zeros, do a badblock test on it, and re-install
<TJ-> fabiansc: mmcblk0 is the SDcard
<fabiansc> TJ-: Sad. So basically the SD Card is gone; how did you find that?
<fabiansc> TJ-: any line in dmesg?
<xet7> Peyam: Having no OS is no problem. You can download Windows 10 iso from https://www.microsoft.com/en-US/software-download/windows10ISO and use WoeUSB to write it to USB stick https://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu , Windows automatically detects Windows Product Key that is embedded in UEFI
<TJ-> fabiansc: no, there is no I/O errors reported which is good, but we know the file-system had to be recovered which tells us there was some detectable corruption. We also saw that the apt-get -f install log had binary data dumped in it which tells us some sectors of some files are not what they should be
<Peyam> xet7: I have only one usb and that is the one Im using and talking to
<fabiansc> TJ-: Is there a way to keep the system as it is and install it on a new SD? Or do I need to start from scratch with a new SD card?
<TJ-> fabiansc: I'd keep the current SD-card as-is for now, get another one, and install and configure the replacement exactly as the current one is. You can do that on your Intel Laptop by using QEMU virtual machine with ARM emulation, or use a chroot and use the binfmt support with qemu-arm-static
<fabiansc> TJ-: I had some issues with python in the past and forced a SD check on boot; could this be the reason for the recovery remark?
<Peyam> xet7: is it possible to install windows from a ubuntu live disk?
<TJ-> fabiansc: possibly, but an fsck is done at boot... the point is it *found errors*
<fabiansc> TJ-: if it found than no need for discussions. The setup of a new SD takes approx 1h (not much, as I documented everything - remember my link? :)
<fabiansc> TJ-: I am more concerned that Ubuntu MAAS will try to re-install all my VMs in the Lab
<TJ-> fabiansc: yes, but you might also need to copy over some (uncorrupted) config files for your MAAS etc
<fabiansc> TJ-: Alright. One more question: Any idea how that could happen? Its the 2nd SD card in 1.5 years
<fabiansc> The pi was doing a reboot daily. Nothing big except to that
<TJ-> fabiansc: wear
<TJ-> fabiansc: I had a 32GB Samsung card develop real I/O errors reported in kernel log... I managed to recover the device (not what was on it) via my laptop which has a proper MMC controller on (not a USB-bridge) to write zeros across it, which allowed it's internal firmware to reallocate the bad blocks. Then I ran the 'badblocks' program on it for 2 days and it didn't fail once
<xet7> Peyam: How big is your USB stick?
<kasper3> in which unit, gbs or inches ;)
<fabiansc> TJ-: Got a Macbook air here (running windows; please dont ask why). I think it has a connector; just need to put the SD in an adapter
<fabiansc> TJ-: Is it a specific tool to write the zeros on the bad blocks? How did the firmware reallocate the bad blocks? Is the badblocks program on the ubuntu image?
<TJ-> fabiansc: 'badblocks' is part of the package e2fsprogs.  Writing zeros to the device? "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblkX bs=256M status=progress" (replace mmcblkX as appropriate)
<fabiansc> TJ-: I guess that would simply kill the content of the SD. I guess you want to say: reformat the SD Card and clean the blocks; reinstall afterwards?
<fabiansc> TJ-: Means also: all data lost, but the Hardware remains? :)
<xet7> Peyam: It could maybe be possible, if Windows 10 iso is downloaded to USB stick, VirtualBox is installed to Ubuntu Live, new VirtualBox VM is made with direct hardware access to harddisk
<TJ-> fabiansc: right, which is why I recommend *NOT* wiping it but keeping it as it is and using a new clean SD-card, install into it, then copy the configs across.
<TJ-> fabiansc: in my experience you always forget some config item and then find you wiped the thing and can't recover it
<xet7> Peyam: But much easier would be if you have USB hub and another USB stick where to write it
<fabiansc> TJ-: I got everything documented; no need to copy anything :)
<Peyam> xet7: have only 1 usb
<TJ-> fabiansc: like key files, databases, configs
<xet7> Peyam: How big is your USB stick ?
<TJ-> fabiansc: you've got a MAAS config and postgres DB there
<genewitch> :-(  -> configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<genewitch> uname -m aarch64
<Peyam> xet7: 8 g. but it has to be unmounted to make changes on it.
<fabiansc> TJ-: yeah but the config took just a few minutes; got it here with screenshots and copy+paste commands anyways (https://cloud.fas-consulting.de/drupal/page/cloud-computing/metal-service-maas)
<Peyam> xet7: and if that is unmounted i cant use it
<xet7> Peyam: How much RAM is in your laptop?
<Peyam> 16
<TJ-> fabiansc: OK, I was thinking more about those deployed VMs you have
<fabiansc> TJ-: So thanks a lot TJ. I am very impressed by your knowledge. Do you still think someone took over the Pi? Or just corruption? :)
<Peyam> xet7: 16
<xet7> Peyam: Ok.
<TJ-> fabiansc: well, corruption is the more plausible explanation of what we've seen
<fabiansc> TJ-: they will be kicked; happens. THey run on an VMware vsphere When the Pi kicks them, i will roll back the snapshot
<Peyam> xet7: is it possible to install newest ubuntu then?
<fabiansc> TJ-: It was lots of fun finding that out; even thoug I am feeling a bit bad for wasting your time
<TJ-> fabiansc: I'm feeling exhausted trying to outthink that RasPi!
<xet7> Peyam: Maybe, but I'm thinking how do you write it to USB stick if you already boot from that USB stick
<fabiansc> TJ-: so you enjoyed it too? :)
<xet7> Peyam: For example in Puppy Linux it's possible to run Puppy totally from RAM, and change another USB stick
<xet7> Peyam: For example with XenialPup: http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<Peyam> xet7: I would be greateful if you could help me.
<fabiansc> TJ-: I am just happy to had Ubuntu MAAS running fluently on the RPI :)
<Peyam> so how do I do it
<Peyam> xet7:
<xet7> Peyam: Do you want to install Linux or Windows?
<Peyam> xet7: linux
<TJ-> fabiansc: I'm intrigued you got it perform reasonably
<fabiansc> TJ-: you can build the same. I even added a VPN Server there (OpenVPN) to run at the same time
<TJ-> fabiansc: I'll have to try it again since I have CDUs and other stuff here I want it to control to make power cycling of my kit more centralised
<TJ-> I've got a couple of racks of gear which gets switched on/off quite a lot, plus networked serial multiplexers and KVMs. right now I have custom scripts to do the operations
<fabiansc> TJ-: you could reach it only via wireless using VPN. It was NATTING the lab to the internet. And everything was felxible to be shifted arround as it is connected via the Pi, which has its uplink via wifi :)
<xet7> Peyam: What Linux you have on USB stick?
<Peyam> xet7: I have downloaded the 64 bit of that thing
<Peyam> xet7: xubuntu 16.04
<xet7> Peyam: What have you downloaded?
<Peyam> xet7: http://ftp.nluug.nl/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/puppy-xenial/64/
<fabiansc> TJ-: than you should really go for it. I started to integrate some smart home elements (i got many chapters on my blog there; you might use or even improve it)
<xet7> Peyam: Download VirtualBox from https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.8-121009~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<Peyam> xet7: done
<TJ-> fabiansc: I watch the #maas channel and the number of bad-quality code bugs I see there makes me prefer my own solution where I know how to fix it
<fabiansc> TJ-: Ubuntu MAAS quality really has huge opportunities...
<xet7> Peyam: Install it with: sudo dpkg -i vir..deb
<xet7> Peyam: download VirtualBox extension pack from https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.8.vbox-extpack
<fabiansc> TJ-: my setup was 4 month on idle to find out, MAAS can only store 3 linux images at the same time. Otherwise some component outside MAAS crashes for no reason
<Peyam> xet7: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Peyam>  virtualbox-5.2
<fabiansc> TJ-: also internet uplink is not supported that way. Wake-on-LAN has been removed, status changes a buggy.
<xet7> Peyam: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<fabiansc> TJ-: But otherwise: cool stuff :P
<fabiansc> TJ-: alright. Its getting late here. Thanks alot again for your spoort. Hightly appreciated. Keep the cool stuff up!
<Peyam> xet7: working now
<Peyam> what do I do now
<TJ-> fabiansc: don't go breaking it again too soon :D
<xet7> Peyam: Just a moment
<Tutenkhamun> Hi!
<Tutenkhamun> I'm new.  I was wondering if anyone could help me with bluetooth on Ubuntu.  I'm trying to pair it to my Google Home but the Ubuntu PC requires a bluetooth passkey and the Google Home doesn't want a passkey at all.
<xet7> Peyam: Download Ubuntu 17.10 minimal iso: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Peyam> xet7: done
<xet7> Peyam: Double click that vbox-extpack to install it
<Peyam> xet on that file or in vb
<xet7> Peyam: in file manager, double click extpack
<fabiansc> TJ-: I'll try my best. Playing with a Intel Xeon E5 right now. The power of that CPU is redicolous... I underexpected the performance :-D
<fabiansc> TJ-: alright; see you :)
<Tutenkhamun> Anyone here know anything about installing Bluetooth under Ubuntu?
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda
<Peyam> xet7: can find any ext
<Peyam> cant
<xet7> Peyam: https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.8.vbox-extpack
<Tutenkhamun> Since nobody can help me we'll try my other problem.  Can someone help me with logging issues?  Whenever I have my 128 GB USB flash drive plugged in my log files fill my 500 GB hard drive daily.  How do I tell it not to log the USB drive or whatever it's doing?
<Peyam> xet7: when I double click it still opens the iso file
<Peyam> and not vb
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: what exactly is being written to the logs when you plug your usb drive in? Is it possible the drive is bad and the log is filled with errors?
<Tutenkhamun> No, the drive is good.
<TJ-> Tutenkhamun: check *why* the log files are growing so quickly, that sounds like there's a massive amount of errors being reported
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: so what is being written to what log? Please paste to pastebin
<xet7> Peyam: VirtualBox / File / Preferences / Extensions / add it
<Tutenkhamun> I haven't read the logs, I am forced to just delete them because they fill my hard drive so full I can't open anything including a text editor.
<Draconiator> Hi, is there any Nvidia driver for Xubuntu?  I've got a GT610.  my other hard drive died and I'm trying to get everything I need on this one until the other one I ordered arrives (I got a 2tb hybrid drive)
<Tutenkhamun> But I know the USB drive and hard drive are good.
<xet7> Peyam: Do you have ssd ?
<Peyam> xet7: It is  installed
<Peyam> yes xet7
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda
<necrogami> I'm working on trying to setup an interesting iptables tunnel to reverse ssh tunnel. It's something i originally had working on my 12.04 server but lost when it got updated to 16.04
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: which log?
<Tutenkhamun> I don't remember.
<leftyfb> necrogami: have you looked into sshuttle?
<Peyam> xet7: RAW host disk access VMDK file /home/xubuntu/rawhd.vmdk created successfully.
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: we cannot help you unless we have which log and what's being written to it
<Tutenkhamun> I guess I'll have to make it happen again and keep track of which log right?
<necrogami> Basically i've got port 80 -> 9000 via prerouting and 443 to 9001 and then via ssh reverse tunnel i go from 9000/9001 to ports localhost:80/443
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: just plug in the usb drive, if it's filling up as quick as you say it is, you should get stuff being written pretty quickly. Look at all the logs and their size and see which log is growing quickly
<xet7> Peyam: actually, look what is your harddisk name, with for example "df -h" or from /dev directory
<xet7> Peyam: or with gparted
<Tutenkhamun> I need to go to work soon so I'll plug in the USB drive when I leave and figure out which log it is when I get home in 5 hours.
<xet7> Peyam: do you have SSD or NVME ?
<Draconiator> What is a Linux users favorite drink?  ROOT BEER, okayimboredlol....
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: ok, you really shouldn't ask for help if you can't provide information nor have the time to troubleshoot
<necrogami> Anyone have any ideas?
<Peyam> xet7: ta-hp_DVDRW_GUD1N_M1BGCGN2334
<Peyam> usb-Kingston_DataTraveler_3.0_60A44CB463DFBFC103592406-0:0
<Peyam> usb-Kingston_DataTraveler_3.0_60A44CB463DFBFC103592406-0:0-part1
<Peyam> wwn-0x5001480000000000
<leftyfb> !pastebin | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peyam> xet i guess nvme
<Tutenkhamun> In the meantime can you help me with a bluetooth issue?  I'm trying to pair my Ubuntu PC to my Google Home so I can use the Google Home as a speaker.  But Ubuntu's Bluetooth software requires a pin and the Google Home refuses to take a pin so they won't pair.  I was wondering if there's another bluetooth software available for Ubuntu that doesn't require a pin.
<Bashing-om> Draconiator: Sure, nvidia is well supported . what shows ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<xet7> Peyam: That seems to be your USB stick
<leftyfb> necrogami: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Try to explain without mentioning ports
<xet7> Peyam: ls /dev/mmcbl*
<necrogami> leftyfb: i connect via ssh, route http/https to my local http/https via reverse ssh tunnel
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: try blueman
<Tutenkhamun> Okay, how do I install and setup blueman?
<Peyam> xet7: no such directory
<necrogami> leftyfb: allows me to via an ssh connection (secure) have publically available http/https from my laptop to show clients sites i'm working on
<leftyfb> necrogami: for what purpose exactly? So someone at the remote location can get to your local http?
<xet7> Peyam: do you have gparted? what is your harddisk in /dev ?
<xet7> Peyam: or: sudo apt-get install gparted
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: you install blueman like every other package in ubuntu
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/3NVcNJs.png
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: then you open up "Bluetooth manager"
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<xet7> Peyam: ls /home    <=== what home directory is there?
<xet7> Peyam: I mean username
<xet7> Peyam: /home/something
<Peyam> https://pastebin.com/dmBbyP9D
<Peyam> xubuntu
<xet7> Peyam: sudo rm /home/xubuntu/rawhd.vmdk
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<Peyam> xet7: RAW host disk access VMDK file /home/xubuntu/rawhd.vmdk created successfully.
<xet7> Peym: close virtualbox. write: sudo su   , then as root: virtualbox
<xet7> Peyam: Then create new VirtualBox VM of Ubuntu 64bit
<Peyam> thre isnt ubuntu 64
<Tutenkhamun> I'm having the same problem with Blueman.  It won't pair without me entering a pin code.
<Tutenkhamun> But the Google Home refuses all pin codes.
<xet7> Peyam: in VirtualBox, click New, Type: Linux, Version: Ubuntu 64bit
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: https://support.google.com/googlehome/answer/7182412?hl=en
<xet7> Peyam: as harddisk, select /home/xubuntu/rawhd.vmdk
<xet7> Peyam: for RAM, select for example 8 GB
<Peyam> xet7: there isnt any 64 bit
<xet7> Peyam: is all 32bit ?
<Peyam> yes
<leftyfb> where is there only ubuntu 32bit?
<leftyfb> Peyam: ?
<leftyfb> Virtualbox will most certainly let you create a 64bit Ubuntu guest
<Peyam> xet7: there are only 32 bits
<Peyam> cant find the screen shot button
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: btw, I found that answer on google by searching for: google home bluetooth intext:"pin"
<necrogami> Any ideas leftyfb
<xet7> Peyam: In your UEFI settings there is no VT-x or VT-d enabled most likely
<Peyam> i disabled them
<Tutenkhamun> I went to that page, got to step 5, and apparently Google removed guest mode from Google Home.
<xet7> Peyam: You should enable them to be able to install 64bit Linux in VirtualBox directly to your harddisk
<Peyam> ohhh so We have to do all this again?
<Peyam> wait i will do it now
<leftyfb> necrogami: I would just forward those 2 ports with ssh -R. To be honest, I'm not sure how to do with with iptables. I'm sure there's a better way to accomplish what you're trying to do though.
<Tutenkhamun> Since my Android phone pairs to Google Home just fine I'm going to remove Ubuntu from my PC and install Android on it.
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: ok, you'll have to contact google support. There's a chat button right on that pahe.
<leftyfb> page*
<leftyfb> :/
<Tutenkhamun> I contacted Google support.  They also gave me a bunch of directions that don't work.
<necrogami> @leftyfb: I was under the impression I couldn't ssh -R port 80/443
<leftyfb> necrogami: of course you can
<Tutenkhamun> There MUST be a bluetooth app for Android that doesn't need a pin or a passkey.
<flipper887> have brand new Dell Precision Tower 3420  sf with an AMD firepro w2100 grapohics card. On which i have a fresh install of ubunu 16.04LTS and i'd ;like to know which driver to add into the xor.conffile to get the aforementioned GPU functioning?
<Peyam> xet7: can you send me again the links to download
<leftyfb> Tutenkhamun: finding some bluetooth pairing app that for whatever reason doesn't ask for a pin isn't going to solve your problem. Your problem is with google home.
<necrogami> @leftyfb: you can't reverse tunnel 80 directly unless root. It's a protected port
<xet7> Peyam: Download VirtualBox from https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.8-121009~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<xet7> Peyam: https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.8.vbox-extpack
<Tutenkhamun> Yeah, because Google Home does not want a pin or passkey.
<Tutenkhamun> Without a pin or a passkey, I believe it will work.
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<xet7> Peyam: in VirtualBox, click New, Type: Linux, Version: Ubuntu 64bit
<xet7> Peyam: correnction: run virtualbox as root
<Peyam> xet7: the one with -f install
<xet7> Peyam: correction
<Peyam> what was the code
<xet7> Peyam: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Peyam> xet7: and for the extpack
<xet7> Peyam: VirtualBox / File / Preferences / Extensions / add it
<xet7> Peym: close virtualbox. write: sudo su   , then as root: virtualbox
<xet7> Peyam: in VirtualBox, click New, Type: Linux, Version: Ubuntu 64bit
<Peyam> xet7: can you send me the mini.iso link
<xet7> Peyam: Download Ubuntu 17.10 minimal iso: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Peyam> 8g RAM?
<xet7> Peyam: yes. and this rawhd.vmdk as harddisk: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<xet7> it is link to your real harddisk
<Peyam> xet7: https://pastebin.com/710TeAiB
<xet7> Peyam: delete rawhd.vmdk if it exists, then create it again
<xet7> Peyam: but if it exists, add it as harddisk to VirtualBox
<Peyam> ok
<xet7> Peyam: When virtualbox is started as root
<Peyam> xet7: xet7http://i.imgur.com/ag6qwLp.png
<xet7> peyam: use yellow folder icon to select rawhd.vmdk
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/O6377NP.png
<Peyam> corect?
<xet7> Peyam: create
<xet7> Peyam: yes
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/4SMeox1.png
<xet7> peyam: click settings => storage
<Peyam> adn then?
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/kALXtTc.png
<xet7> Peyam: remove controller ide. in controller sata, add cd drive to it, and your mini.iso to sata controller cd drive
<xet7> Peyam: sata harddisk, checkmark [X] solid state drive
<Peyam> http://i.imgur.com/WNy9GJF.png
<xet7> Peyam: Click OK and start VM
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/H1Ept85.png
<Peyam> I mark the Solid-state in rawhd
<Peyam> is it sorrect
<xet7> Peyam: Yes
<xet7> Peyam: click OK and start VM
<Peyam> xet7: no it shows
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/Gk4C4yZ.png
<xet7> Peyam: Install
<xet7> Peyam: if it captures keyboard, you can use Right Ctrl when you want to write or click outside VirtualBox window
<xet7> Peyam: Install Linux normally, reboot, and try does it boot correctly.
<Peyam> so it installs on my disk?
<xet7> Peyam: yes, to your harddisk directrly
<Peyam> you are a genius
<Peyam> and the Vb is installed on usb?
<xet7> Peyam: after it is installed, you can reboot and try to boot from it without USB stick
<mcm_> how can i run command that require root user on wayland? e.g. whoopsie-preferences
<xet7> virtuabox is running on top of your live ubuntu, but it uses your harddisk directly
<xet7> Peyam: and after install you can use it directly from harddisk
<ubun7u> Hello! I just installed (inserted) TO-Link AC1300 Wireless Dual Band PCI Express Adapter. I don't see wireless connections listed; 1) settings -> software & Updates -> Additional drivers say that im using broadcom wireless driver from bcmwl-kernel-source 2) restarted few times 3) restarted networking 4) looked up askubuntu forums. I'm not able to figure out how to fix this. Any ideas? thanks!
<ubun7u> output of lspci -vnn https://pastebin.com/jZUw3bwn
<Peyam> xet7: then I can install debian I mean I use the ubuntu to download debian
<xet7> Peyam: if there no graphical user insterface installed with it, you can install any desktop later you want, for example "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<xet7> Peyam: I'm not sure does Debian have hardware support for your laptop
<xet7> Peyam: Ubuntu supports more hardware out of the box
<Peyam> xet7: cool
<xet7> Peyam: I need to go to sauna now, I'll be back to this chat later or tomorrow
<Snappys> help apt-get install python-pip
<xrandr> I was trying to upgrade to artful from yakkety, but the software upgrade tool says it cannot do it
<xrandr> Should I do it via command line?
<Snappys> whit
<Bashing-om> !info python-pip xenial | Snappys
<ubottu> Snappys: python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
<xrandr> ok, command line isn't working either
<xrandr> What are my options?
<abtip> hi all
<abtip> have a windows 2000 drive and its not being seen in ubuntu
<Anonymos> help
<Anonymos> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-pip/python-pip_1.0-1_all.deb  404  Not Found
<Anonymos> Release_
<Anonymos> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/python-pip/python-pip_1.0-1_all.deb  404  Not Found
<Anonymos> help me
<xrandr> actually, i think it decided to work for me :) yay, upgrading to latest ubuntu
<Anonymos> I do not use ubuntu I use anonymous os and I'm a root user
<xrandr> it didn't. How can I upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10?
<Anonymos> and how do I update my ubuntu system
<ubun7u> trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source brb
<Anonymos> root@anonymous:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source brb
<Anonymos> Removing all DKMS Modules
<tgm4883> Anonymos: that wasn't directed at you
<tgm4883> And Anonymous OS isn't supported here
<Anonymos> and it's still loading
<tgm4883> but in any case, that's a super old version of Python PIP. Not in any supported version of Ubuntu
<Peyam> xet7: thank you again. it is installing
<xrandr> is it possible to upgrade via iso?
<tgm4883> Anonymos: wait, you're using an OS that was discontinued after a beta and never got a full release...
<Anonymos> do not
<Anonymos> i an yes
<tgm4883> Anonymos: in any case, you need to go to the support channel for your particular OS, which is not Ubuntu
<Anonymos> what would the channel be
<tgm4883> Anonymos: I have no idea. I'm not even 100% sure what OS your running. You've stated it's not Ubuntu and the version of Pip you're asking about is older than what's in trusty. So in any case, you're unsupported here
<necrogami> I need some help with iptables and prerouting anyone have any around that can help?
<Anonymos> anonymous os is based on ubuntu and linux two in one but I need a command to install the pip
<xrandr> Can anyone help me with upgrading from 16.04 to 17.10?
<Anonymos> what command should I execute to install pip
#ubuntu 2018-03-11
<Peyam> xet7: that didnt work. I downloaded windows 10
<Peyam> just wondering what the command was to install virtualboc
<Peyam> the one with sudo apt-get update && sudo install -f?
<adrian_1908> Peyam: sudo apt update && sudo apt install virtualbox
<Peyam> adrian_1908: not woring
<kamil__> just installed kde neon on faulty disk... disk creeks and squeeks but everything works fine by now ;)
<Peyam> adrian_1908: working
<Peyam> he wrote something
<Peyam> that worked
<Peyam> adrian_1908: would you please scroll up and look it up for me?
<maizoon> hello
<maizoon> i am trying to use an appimage and get the following (yes i chmod +x)
<adrian_1908> Peyam: look up what? I don't have irc history prior to 1:05:00
<maizoon> unable to execute ./etcher-1.3.1-i386.AppImage: No such file or directory
<Peyam> ohhh okey adrian_1908
<Peyam> anyone can looko up those last messages from xet7? please?\
<maizoon> help anyone konw about AppImage? supposed to be just ./foo.bar but i am told no such file or directory
<adrian_1908> maizoon: does the filename TAB-complete, or did you type it yourself?
<maizoon> adrian_1908: tab complete
<maizoon> same tab complete i used with chmod a+x e<tab> the command prior which worked
<maizoon> huh, i have redownload and it work
<adrian_1908> ah good :)
<necrogami> I need some help with iptables and prerouting anyone have any around that can help?
<obonto> hi all.whats the cause of logfiles getting big fast?
<Bashing-om> obonto: A fault in the file system, and the system screamming and hollering to get your attention .
<xet7> Peyam: Do you have fast boot enabled on your UEFI ? It should be disabled, it's some Windows feature
<Peyam> xet7: I disabled it
<Peyam> I have now iso for windows 10
<Peyam> how do I add the iso file in VB?
<xet7> Peyam: have you started virtualbox as root?
<xet7> Peyam: Have you created rawhd yet?
<Peyam> yes
<yusuf> Hello, I'm trying to install JDK9 and when I try to add it to the path.. it works but (using export blabla) then excuting the command source .bashrc...but when i reboot i find the path I've added is removed again. what shall i do?
<necrogami> god i hate iptables ... why in the hell isn't this working it worked in the past and now on a new server it's not working
 * necrogami tableflips
<xet7> Peyam: Click New => Windows => Windows 10 64bit
<obonto> @bashing-om how can i determine the root of it?
<Peyam> and 8 G ram
<xet7> Peyam: add rawhd as VM image
<xet7> Peyam: yes
<JackK> I'm trying to create a RAID 1 setup with two drives have the same data, but are nearly full.  I'd like to initialize the array with one drive, copy the contents of the other into the array, then add the other drive.  Is it possible to create RAID 1 with just one drive to start out?
<Peyam> xet7: fail to open
<xet7> Peyam: remove controller ide. in controller sata, add cd drive to it, and your windows.iso to sata controller cd drive
<adrian_1908> necrogami: I'm not well versed in networking, but nftables looks awesome in comparison, the syntax alone and that you can just use human readable config files.
<Peyam> can not open the file
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<yusuf> I even looked over the internet... i.e. -> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2518127/how-do-i-reload-bashrc-without-logging-out-and-back-in#2518150 ... and same result :(
<xet7> Peyam: delete old and create new
<obonto> @all how can i determine which one is causing the logfiles to go big?
<Peyam> xet7: https://pastebin.com/mXpq9dBb
<adrian_1908> yusuf: what command are you using to export to PATH?
<Bashing-om> obonto: Ine reads the log file(s) to see what the system reports .
<xet7> Peyam: https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-5.2.8.vbox-extpack
<xet7> Peyam: Did you install it?
<Peyam> yes
<yusuf> adrian_1908: this is it --> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/jdk-9.0.4/
<obonto> loG Folder has many contents,which one should i check?
<Peyam> xet7: http://i.imgur.com/s8jdaso.png
<adrian_1908> yusuf: that looks fine indeed. Are you sure JAVA_HOME is correct. You said it worked temporarily, but maybe that was because you exported it via a terminal command?
<xet7> Peyam: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<xet7> Peyam: sudo /sbin/vboxconfig
<yusuf> adrian_1908, yes, i export it using the terminal.
<adrian_1908> yusuf: generally, exporting variables such as this is better done in ~/.profile, as you only want it to happen once. So try   export JAVA_HOME="/usr/local/jdk-9.0.4/"   inside that file instead.
<xet7> Peyam: then start virtualbox as root again
<Peyam> xet7: https://pastebin.com/gmAG8pZx
<adrian_1908> yusuf: it should then stick for the entire session (requires OS restart)
<DreamSynth> How do I install the standard gnome DE (none of Ubuntu customizations) on 18.04?
<xet7> Peyam: dmesg
<Peyam> xet7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/474Gm6hB8m/
<yusuf> adrian_1908, so I have to add it to the last line of the file .profile?
<gruntz> How's going on with 18.04 LTS? any delays with the release in April?
<adrian_1908> yusuf: yes, you can just add it on a new line at the bottom of the .profile file.
<xet7> Peyam: dpkg -l | grep headers
<adrian_1908> yusuf: and make sure you don't have any duplicates left in .bashrc, it shouldn't be in more than one place.
<yusuf> adrian_1908, Thanks! I've added the line, I'll reboot and see. ...regards!
<adrian_1908> ok, good luck.
<yusuf> adrian_1908, roger. ^_^
<gruntz> yusuf, do that and export PATH=/opt/jdk-9.0.4/bin:${PATH} or wherever you have your jdk unpacked.
<Peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TmshKbJGcZ/ xet7
<DreamSynth> @gruntz nothing publicly stated and the current build is incredibly stable.
<yusuf> gruntz, thanks ,, I'll!
<xet7> Peyam: modprobe vboxdrv
<gruntz> yusuf, otherwise your IDE will complain about that it can't find java binary, or at least Eclipse will complain, from my experience
<xet7> Peyam: start virtualbox as root. does it open?
<yusuf> OK!
<Peyam> xet7: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<adrian_1908> yusuf: that goes likewise into ~/.profile. And it doesn't hurt to have both, since they're different variables.
<xet7> Peyam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-and-i-want-to-keep-secur
<Peyam> and now xet7
<Peyam> ?
<xet7> Peyam: just a moment
<Peyam> xet7: yes
<xet7> Peyam: Do you have secure boot disabled?
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> I guess it is enable
<Peyam> should I disable it?
<obonto> @all how&where to read log files,so i can determine why the log folder is getting big
<xet7> Peyam: I presume that's the main reason Linux does not work
<Peyam> i will not. should I disable legacy mode too>
<Peyam> xet7: I tried with out it too. do you want me to diable both legacy mode and secure boot?
<xet7> Peyam: wait a moment, I'll think
<xet7> Peyam: So as root, with command virtualbox, does it start at all?
<Peyam> yes it does but it says no vm will start untill the issue is solved
<mr-day> morning :)
<mr-day> after installed dualboot ubuntu 16.04 my friend's laptop not showing windows option on grub menu, i had tried some tutorials on askubuntu but still can't boot, i also had tried boot-repair still can't fixing, this is my boot repair result hope someone here can help me out :'( got stucked 2 days https://raw.githubusercontent.com/hazan98/BootRepair/master/Boot-Info_20180310_1010.txt
<xet7> Peyam: Did you change some setting, because previously VirtualBox did work?
<Peyam> I changed the legacy thing
<Peyam> to legacy disable and secure enable
<Peyam> i wil change it now
<xet7> no
<Bashing-om> obonto: Try from terminal ' cat /var/log/syslog | less ' . where the file is piped to less as a pager .
<xet7> first copy your windows 10 iso to harddrive
<xet7> etc files
<xet7> so you don't need to to download those again
<xet7> to ram
<xet7> then change those back
<xet7> and copy file to ram /home/xubuntu
<Peyam1> i have to do it all again
<xet7> Peyam1: What all?
<Peyam1> xet7: virtualbox and stuff
<xet7> Peyam1: What OS you actually want?
<Peyam1> I decided to go with windows
<xet7> Peyam1: Did you change UEFI settings back?
<Peyam1> no
<Peyam1> I changed it to secure boot disable
<xet7> Peyam1: Is now legacy mode enable?
<Peyam1> yes
<xet7> Peyam1: Did you copy any files to harddisk, like virtualbox files, windows etc?
<Peyam1> I download windows now
<xet7> Ok
<Peyam1> what was the thing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f?
<xet7> Peyam: Download VirtualBox from https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/5.2.8/virtualbox-5.2_5.2.8-121009~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<Peyam1> yes ive done it
<Peyam1> what was the code for making the disk?
<Peyam1> intervalcommands thing
<xet7> Peyam: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/rawhd.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/nvme0n1
<Peyam1> it worked this time
<Peyam1> just waiting for win 10 iso to download
<Peyam1> 3 mins
<bazhang> Peyam1, how is a windows iso dl related to ubuntu support
<xet7> Peyam1: msg me, this is offtopic
<Peyam1> okey xet7
<Anjay> Hello guys
<Guest98316> Hey guys, someone can help me? i would like install 18.04 beta kylin over my ubuntu 17.04. can I do it without lost my data?
<bazhang> Guest98316, 18.04 is not out yet, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<obonto2> bazhang: pls help which logfile to read to trace on why log folder is getting big
<Guest98316> bazhang , the beta version already release 23hs before
<Guest98316> you can see in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> Guest98316, not released as final, which means it's topical in the other channel I just told you about
<amansx> folks can't connect to wifi on ubuntu 17
<amansx> networkctl stuck at configuring, no-carrier
<amansx> any help appreaciated
<amansx> spent an entire day trying to figure this out
<bazhang> amansx, is that 17.04 or 17.10
<amansx> 17.10
<amansx> 17.10.1*
<Gatot> woi
<amansx> https://pastebin.com/CEMG5W3c
<amansx> my netplan config
<amansx> in /etc/netplan/01-netfg.yaml
<amansx> bazhang: suggestions?
<bazhang> amansx, the wifi was working prior, this is not a vm, so what changed between it working and now
<amansx> it never worked
<amansx> it's a fresh install
<amansx> on a dedicated server
<amansx> ubuntu server*
<bazhang> amansx, have you done the initial apt update and apt upgrade
<amansx> no
<amansx> wifi is all I have
<bazhang> do that then
<amansx> so unless I connect to it
<amansx> ok
<amansx> lemme see what I can do on that front
<amosbird> hi, how is docker able to run on different linux kernel version ?
<bazhang> amosbird, is it?
<amosbird> yeah
<amosbird> Any distribution running version 3.10+ of the Linux kernel
<bazhang> amosbird, is that an ubuntu support issue, or more of a docker curiousity issue
<Slade> my ubuntu server gets all spammy on the console about USB when the KVM switch has another machine selected.. :(
<amansx> bazhang: same issue
<amansx> how do you go about debugging the wifi issues?
<epizefiri> hallo
<Kali_Yuga> hello. I can't get my ps3 controller to work under ubuntu anymore. usually I connected it. checked under lsusb and it would show up and work. but the controller doesn't show up anymore.
<Kali_Yuga> I have four ps3 controllers so it can't be the controller
<Slade> err. my /etc/network/interfaces file only has loopback in it.. but ipconfig shows 2 interfaces (its working ok)
<Kali_Yuga> i figured it out apparently there was somehing wrong with the mini usb cable. I switched cables and it works again
<Slade> ah artful ardvark uses netplan instead
<Slade> screen tmux byobu ?
<Volund> So question, guys. Do modern distribs of Linux like Ubuntu here support Parallel Port connections to REALLY OLD printers. I mean, REALLY old printers. The kinds of printers that might be little more than typewriters linked to a parallel port.
<harmless> hi
<harmless> I use ubuntu!
<harmless> yay
<pragmaticenigma> Volund, there is a very good chance that it will still work. If not immediately, you'd be surprised that there is probably someone out there that has written a driver to work with the most acient of hardware
<dakshina> hi
<Volund> hahahaha.
<Volund> Cool.
<CarlFK> Volund: Parallel Port and little more than typewriters are super simple. there are Parallel Port drivers for the Parallel Port Part, and "simple text" is kinda like driver 101 class.
<dakshina> hey
<Volund> heh
<CarlFK> Hmm, I guess there could be printers that use the connection, but don't use the printer protocols .. or whatever that standard thing is called.
<dakshina> do u like to mke a whatsapp group and chat on it
<CarlFK> in the last few years a friend wired up an LED to the DTR or whatever of a serial port, now we can turn a light on using the serial port, but not using it's data lines.  which is really hacky.
<black_13> how do you build gstreamer sources from source for Ubuntu
<CarlFK> I got this one...
<CarlFK> er,. what do you mean "for ubuntu" ?
<CarlFK> blake_r: if you just want to build it and run it:  https://github.com/GStreamer/gst-build
<CarlFK> if you want to package it.. um..use the current packages and port them to master
<doge-doge> random question, is having snaps "more superior" than packages in the repo, debs, or flatpacks?
<harmless> Can someone plz help me
<harmless> I need to access feed from wifi camera in bathrroom
<harmless> no connects
<harmless> I NEED SEE BATHROOM WIFI CAMERA
<asmith4726> You put an ip cam in the bathroom? o_O
<Draconiator> hmmm that was weird...
<asmith4726> yeah
<Draconiator> No that DID NOT sound like a creepy stalker person.
<asmith4726> not at all XD
<jerichowasahoax> "harmless"
<jerichowasahoax> sure jan
<asmith4726> That sounds like a #metoo waiting to happen
<doge-doge> do wifi cams still punch a hole in upnp-enabled routers by default?
<doge-doge> and more scarily keep default login credentials
<unholymachine> doge-doge: yes. and yes.
<Draconiator> Heh.
<asmith4726> If you don't have a professional install it :/
<asmith4726> We just had ours done. Very nice setup in our new office.
<on3pk> Hey guys.  Not using the system right now, but my computer tends to flicker quite a bit when using the GPU for anything.  Chromium and "atom" apps do it a lot on 16.04.  Anything later than 16.04 really is unusable due to screen flickering.  What causes it?
<unholymachine> if you want to DIY make sure your camera network STAYS on your LAN
<asmith4726> naw, we can view the stuff from home, but it's far from default passwords.. and it's all SSL :)
<unholymachine> that's cool :)
<asmith4726> the phone app is nice too
<Draconiator> I'm usually a Windows user but Linux is my choice OS to escape to when a hard drive dies (like now).  http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y82/Draconiator/DSCN0008_zps51zvm8ei.jpg - so I hooked my netbook drive up with Xubuntu 16.04 on it and when the new one I ordered comes in, I'll put it back in the netbook, and reinstall it there.
<asmith4726> I just installed elementary os on my work laptop since I don't have to use proprietary software anymore :)
<Draconiator> Ooops, wrong picture lol
<asmith4726> So happy I'm not bound to windows anymore, and my ubuntu mail server at the office links up well to this mail app.
<Draconiator> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y82/Draconiator/DSCN0009_zps1ar4v1fe.jpg There's the right one.
<on3pk> I think it's obviously related to the GPU since I can use the --disable-gpu flag on Atom and it doesn't flicker
 * asmith4726 uses an i5 thinkpad :)
<asmith4726> what is running in that first screenshot?
<asmith4726> looks like secondlife or the sims or something
<asmith4726> So I'm a little worried about one thing. Our office has this xerox machine at work that's really new (like 6 months old unit). How hard is that thing going to be to setup. It uses like accounting to track our toner usage and such...
<asmith4726> so we have to supply username's and such to print from it :/
<asmith4726> and our boss wants us using secure print so we can cancel jobs if we screw up before we waste toner.
<asmith4726> (Though I don't care about the secure print thing anymore since the copier isn't in the new hire area like it used to be lol...
<Draconiator> and that was Second Life.
<Draconiator> the taskbar on top took some getting used to, but now I think I'm going to set Windows up that way too.
<asmith4726> I'm mostly used to that from osx
<asmith4726> :)
<asmith4726> though my macbook's logic board went out on me due to a faulty gpu module :(
<asmith4726> 600 for a replacement... nope
<Draconiator> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IEKG2HM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 - this is the one I ordered.   Originally wanted a pure SSD, but...them things are still too expensive for me.  thankfully the hybrids went down in price some.
<asmith4726> I'm using a hard drive in this, but I have a backup drive with win10 on it in case I need it :/
<asmith4726> my gaming pc has 1.75tb in ssd between 2 drives, and my new build when I get taxes back is a 2tb nvme m.2 960 pro
<asmith4726> ssd's make old systems feel new when it comes to responsiveness
<asmith4726> Also, newer seagate drives have been pretty faulty lately, so good luck :
<asmith4726> my builder friend says he ordered around 20 of those and one in every 4 was doa
<asmith4726> for a large order of workstations
<Draconiator> Well the old one lasted a pretty long time, 3.4 years (over 30,000 hours), and that was WITH some bug in the firmware that made it think it was 2TB
<Draconiator> I trust Seagate, the one that came with the computer was a Western Digital and that conked out after a year.
<asmith4726> I've gotten to the point I only trust samsung and crucial ssd's :)
<asmith4726> I've had good luck though on my spinning disks (western digital blacks, a blue, a couple of seagates. No failures in years. *knock on wood*
<bahamut24> Is there any way to mount a folder but exclude files by extension? i.e *.sln
<bahamut24> ah filterfs might do it
<asmith4726> wow, 1/4 of my steam games are now compatible with linux :) 110 or so of 400. Those guys have been doing a lot of work porting.
 * asmith4726 wonders how many are wine ports
<PottyTheShitter> yo
<Jas_> My Ubuntu system is not showing it's icons and top bar also not appearing
<Draconiator>  What is the Linux equivalent of del C:\*.* ?  I was thinking maybe I could use that when my new drive comes in to reinstall.
<cfhowlett> Draconiator, no need - just format the drive ext4
<asmith4726> yeah, when you install, it will *want* to format the drive :)
<AdamTheGhost> also I think if anyone says that command in chat.. a bot might blow it's lid and ban us
<cfhowlett> no but there is a dedicated trigger so ... don't.
<AdamTheGhost> ^_^
<AdamTheGhost> back in the day people used to... troll people looking for help like, "hey, how do I fix this", and some troll would say the command...
<Jas_> My Ubuntu system is not showing icon bar and top bar .. it just shows the wallpaper that's it
<sere> i have 4k left on my /  is there a way to see whats taking all of the space.. like largest file size sort or something
<Zythyr> Need help with the following issue. Anyone have idea on how to resolve? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1013627/how-to-automatically-start-a-service-after-manually-decrypting-home-partition
<AdamTheGhost> sere, I know of an app in windows for that, but it doesn't help you much :( All I can say is check out ~/Downloads and see what all is in there, also a sudo apt-get autoremove might free up some space
<AdamTheGhost> also, clean out the kernels you don't need anymore
<AdamTheGhost> ubuntu likes to keep all the kernels and every so often you need to clean out the old ones
<pengwen_> i don't get it.  how can i be logged into freenode twice?
<Draconiator> Heh
<Draconiator> I never thought I'd say this...but 160GB is a TINY hard drive.  using the one from my netbook because my main one died....makes me remember the time I thought 480MB was a cavernous amount of space.
<sere> AdamTheGhost: i cant use autoremove no space left on device and my /home is seperate im not sure how i used 10 on just /
<sere> 10g
<cfhowlett> sere, ubuntu USB + chroot to your system then you can manage it
<sere> cfhowlett:  is there a way to extend the lvm root that has a snapshot
<cfhowlett> sere, sorry but LVM is outside my experience.
<cfhowlett> someone else will know
<sere> cfhowlett: ok thanks. i dont have a usb or would just do that
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know of a good ide for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: think there is an IDE category in software center
<habbasi> gt8ost4l IDE for what language?
<cfhowlett> several.  choose 1\
<gt8ost4l> php javascript html xml and css
<habbasi> gt8ost4l Definitely PHPStorm from JetBrains.
<gt8ost4l> for web development
<habbasi> Covers all of that.
<gt8ost4l> habbasi: phpstorm is propritary
<habbasi> gt8ost4l But it's got a free version. And also it's awesome.
<habbasi> If you want libre, maybe try Eclipse?
<gt8ost4l> habbasi: i was waiting for netbeans but its still in beta!
<gt8ost4l> they should of never handed it to apache!
<gt8ost4l> habbasi: have you ever used sublime text 3?
<habbasi> I've mostly just used Visual Studio, JetBrains IDEs, and Vim.
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu support guys
<gt8ost4l> lotuspschje: so ides is not in link with ubuntu?
<gt8ost4l> line*
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: we support all questions related to ubuntu problems, use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for other conversations please :p
<mahdi_ja> #openvpn
<ZaZaQ> hi
<EriC^^> hello ZaZaQ
<ZaZaQ> whats up
<bugswriter> hi
<ZaZaQ> hi
<DarekDeo> Any idea how can I fix that? runtime/org.gnome.Sdk/x86_64/3.26 keeps showing up in software update, but when I click update I get an error notification: Cannot update "Gnome Software Development Kit version 3.26" Whily trying to checkout b5f77229b85f1cf... into .../.local/share/flatpak/runtime/org.freedesktop.Platform.ffmpeg/x86_64/1.6/.b577...: fgetxattr: No data
<DarekDeo> Running ubuntu 17.10, gnome 3 flavour (the classic one)
<netochka> How can i hide my username in the login screen ?
<netochka> How can i hide my username in the login screen ?
<cfhowlett> seems like the kind of thing you could google in .35 seconds ...
<bazhang> cfhowlett, and that's what we do, and not refer new users to do
<cfhowlett> https://blog.scottlowe.org/2016/12/15/disable-user-list-login-ubuntu/
<azizLIGHT> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<jeremies> Do you know some free software projects a beginner can collaborate with?
<bazhang> jeremies, any can be done
<bazhang> !contribute | jeremies
<ubottu> jeremies: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> !contribute | jeremies for ubuntu
<ubottu> jeremies for ubuntu: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> jeremies, and almost all F/Loss software project welcome contributors.  Ask!
<jeremies> Ok thank you!
<The_Dubya> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install a .deb and it's asking for a dependency that can't be met because I can't get the newest version.  Do I have to apt upgrade to resolve this?
<bazhang> The_Dubya, which one, why do you need the very newest
<The_Dubya> its just the package was compiled that way
<The_Dubya> i tried doing -f install but it just uninstalls the package
<The_Dubya> and the version is 1.68 i have version 1.58 of the same dependency
<bazhang> which package The_Dubya , why do you need the very newest
<The_Dubya> i'm trying to install this https://sourceforge.net/projects/fatx/, and it won't let me because i can't met the dependency requirement
<The_Dubya> i apt cache search the dependency and i can only install 1.58, how can i get 1.68?
<SimonNL> go wild find a repository that has it.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mr_turdoide> Hello guys
<mr_turdoide> I am having a serious issue with my shutdown freezing these days.
<mr_turdoide> Please help me fixing it
<mr_turdoide> My screen gets stucked at "Reboot: Power Down"
<dbe> mr_turdoide, try adding setting acpi=noapic,nolapic on kernel command line
<dbe> mr_turdoide, https://askubuntu.com/questions/801554/how-to-set-noapic-and-pnpbios-off-parameters-for-boot
<mr_turdoide> Ok i will try that now.
<xsixsi>  Hello everyone, Once I try to add for instance "sudo add-apt-repository multiverse" I get following error --> https://pastebin.com/CpyCqTN2 how do I clean this?
<bazhang> xsixsi, which ppa lists itself as 'multiverse'
<EriC^^> xsixsi: aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template for Kali/kali-rolling
<EriC^^> xsixsi: pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bazhang> xsixsi, is this a kali install?
<bazhang> kali support in #kali-linux
<bazhang> xsixsi, ^
<aoihft> hello
<aoihft> I'm using ubuntu 17.10 and I'm trying to use lxd inside of it. I'm also trying to run a gui app (GNS3) I followed the tutorial in this link (https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/). Then I'm stuck with the .Xauthority stuff. I don't know but maybe because ubuntu 17.10 uses wayland not the Xorg.
<aoihft> And when I tried to run this command '  lxc config device add guiapps Xauthority disk path=/home/ubuntu/.Xauthority source=${XAUTHORITY}  ' the output said ' error: Disk entry is missing the required "source" property   '
<sesameseed> ...
<Space_Man> using 14.04 why are cgmanager and systemd-logind running and consuming 50% cpu each?
<tomreyn> aoihft: Xauthority, as the X indicates, is a file interpreted by the Xorg X server. I do not know whether it can also be interpreted by Wayland. I think you can switch between Wayland and Xorg at the ghraphical desktop login prompt.
<netochka> How can I hide my username on log-in screen?
<EriC^^> netochka: which de? unity?
<aoihft> tomreyn how can I switch?
<tomreyn> aoihft: you logout, you choose the server you want to use, you login.
<netochka> EriC^^:  hey :) Yes. Ubuntu 16
<tomreyn> aoihft: that's as far as i know, i don't use 17.10, so this is just hearsay.
<tomreyn> netochka: https://askubuntu.com/questions/731425/how-do-disable-user-list-on-login-screen-prompt-for-username-and-password-ubu
<EriC^^> netochka: type "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/users.conf" and add your user next to hidden-users
<aoihft> tomreyn thanks
<netochka> EriC^^: Ty. do you by any chance use Telegram?
<aoihft> I'm excited with the 18.04
<EriC^^> netochka: yeah, why?
<netochka> EriC^^: I've set Chromium to be my default browser. But when I click on a link on Telegram, it opens on Chromium, but, It seems that it opens a different one, As my bookmarks are different in the opened one. Like opening 2 chromiums ( If i already had chromium open)
<EriC^^> netochka: no idea, i think that's normal though
<EriC^^> netochka: it opens a different chromium instance? or new tab that isn't bookmarked?
<netochka> I see. btw, I donno how to Add my username as hidden in Terminal.
<netochka> EriC^^: not a tab. a whole new chromium and the bookmarks are not the same as the default one. as in opening 2 different kinds of chromium, but i only have 1 installed. it's weird.
<EriC^^> netochka: you mean about the stuff i said earlier? editing /etc/lightdm/users.conf ?
<netochka> yes
<EriC^^> netochka: it's easy, type "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/users.conf" scroll down to hidden-users and add it hidden-users=nobody nobody4 noaccess <your username here> then save and exit with ctrl+x
<netochka> Thanks a bunch. XX
<EriC^^> no problem
<netochka> EriC^^: one more thing. can launcher be set to NOT combine the opened windows?
<EriC^^> netochka: it might, look into compizconfig-settings-manager
<EriC^^> i kind of doubt though
<netochka> I see
<netochka> I started using SpiderOakONE, does anyone know about Its security and whether it's secure or not?
<Fluffi> hi
<Fluffi> I have a problem with ubuntu
<dbe> Fluffi, that's unfortunate.
<Fluffi> Why is ubuntu such a huge pain in the ass? Why do I hate it so much?
<wyseguy> lol
<dbe> Fluffi, I ask myself that question from time to time, but then again the Ubuntu engineers have a very tough problem to solve - "make everything work for everyone".
<Fluffi> I dont want to use it. I have to. I get headache of ubuntu. Why do I have to spent hours of searching for fucking bash commands and fixing stuff. It is so damn fucking anoying. I hate ubuntu so much
<vlt> Fluffi: Can you give an example? What was the last bash command so well hidden that you had to search for it for hours?
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i am running ubuntu bash on windows 10 at the moment
<thinky> how can i access ubuntu files on bash?
<thinky> is there /home location?
<thinky> or root?
<Mathisen> thinky, yes it is
<thinky> so where is the location and how can i access?
<Mathisen> just got /home in bash
<thinky> hmm
<thinky> -bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
<thinky> can not i access the location physically?
<vlt> thinky: The location of what?
<Mathisen> thinky, what do you mean by physically ?
<thinky> on ubuntu i can access /home/user directory right?
<thinky> why not on ubuntu bash on windows?
<Mathisen> you can there is no diffrence
<thinky> Mathisen: but how?
<thinky> it must be somewhere in C: location
<thinky> but cant find
<Mathisen> so you trying to find ubuntu userland in windows ? in explorer ?
<Mathisen> thats totaly diffrent story
<thinky> Mathisen: yep
<thinky> also in terminal too
<Mathisen> and you should NEVER edit files in your userland from windows, if you do it they will dissapear in linux as it looses the permisions
<thinky> hmm
<Mathisen> you can however edit all files that is under /mnt/drive_letter
<Mathisen> anyway this is more a ##windows topic now.
<thinky> ok thanks
<Mathisen> np and the ubuntu location is in appdata folder somewhere for your user
<thinky> hmm
<kraghot> hi guys, I have a problem. I have installed Kodi and I am booting directly into a Kodi session, however the screen turns off after not doing anything which is a problem because I have no keyboard connected to it. How can I completely turn off any screen turning off options. I have already set all setting withing Kodi and gnome that cause any kind of screensaver of whatever. I have googled around but unfortunately nothing has helped
<pseudonymous> Anyone know how to install Mono 5.x on Ubuntu 17.10?
<BlankSpace> when i type su it shows authentication failure
<BlankSpace> y is that?
<tomreyn> thinky: there's also #ubuntu-on-windows - but i'd recommend using a real ubuntu installation (can be multi-boot, can be in a VM).
<thinky> tomreyn: i have dual boot already
<thinky> just checking bash on windows
<Fluffi> ARGH
<tomreyn> thinky: i see. well i guess it'd good enough to make some files avaialable on windows.
<thinky> i wish i could install ms office 2016 on ubuntu
<tomreyn> thinky: what's lacking in libreoffice?
<thinky> doesnt feel so pro
<thinky> i am not sure if it s all compatible with formulas and macros
<Mathisen> mostly is, maybe with macros there can be some issues
<thinky> i still prefer ms office
<thinky> that s one of the reason i still use windows :/
<pseudonymous> thinky: there are alternative office packs if you're willing to drop some $. For one, you can even go with microsoft's cloud offering, Office 365
<akik> thinky: you shouldn't access the wsl files from windows
<thinky> pseudonymous: yea that s an option
<sinamaleki> hi every one m anybody knows that when a meeting of ubuntu is ?
<Mathisen> sinamaleki, huh ?
<sinamaleki> I want to have a meeting with ubuntu staffs , so is there any summit or meeting plan ?
<adalbert> kraghot: If you have disabled the screensaver in both kodi and gnome and configured power management not to turn of the display you should be oke ?
<dbe> sinamaleki, pretty interesting question. why do you want a meeting with ubuntu staffs?
<sinamaleki> our company needs ubuntu to deploy a cloud for us
<sinamaleki> so we want to talk to them
<sinamaleki> not just email and tell ! because we want them to deploy a cloud with about 500 nodes and we think that this process can not suitable with phone call or email
<kraghot> adalbert, that's exactly what I have done. I don't understand what could be causing the screen to blank :(
<Mathisen> sinamaleki, maybe just contact some other IT company that specialice on this
<tomreyn> sinamaleki: you should talk to canonical
<almynic> hi I have some weird problem with my terminal. I i open a new terminal I get this error: [2~: command not found . Does anyone know how to fix this I already updated .profile and .bashrc
<almynic> and source doesn't work for some weird reason
<thetrollman> ay
<thinky> .
<tomreyn> almynic: use an editor which will display special characters to view those files. or use 'hd' on them. "[2~" is probably an expanded special character which ended up in one of these files while you edited them.
<Fluffi> why does not even a simple vnc connection to ubuntu work. why?
<tomreyn> Fluffi: is this an ubuntu support question, or just rambling? in the latter case please move it elsewhere.
<tomreyn> Fluffi: if it's the former: to connec tto VNC, you'll need all of the following: a vnc client, a vnc server and a network connection between them.
<Fluffi> I disabled encryption and still get an error encryption is not supported
<tomreyn> ubuntu does not run a vnc server out of the box.
<Fluffi> i run vino
<tomreyn> what are you trying to achieve overall?
<Fluffi> another problem. another searching through dozens of forum posts on the internet. oh fuck I hate this shit so much
<tomreyn> Fluffi: please tone it down
<Fluffi> what will happen with ubuntu when the internet is down? no one can use it anymore... thats no joke. thats true
<tomreyn> Fluffi: it will work just fine
<Fluffi> tomreyn maybe. but you cant change anything anymore
<tomreyn> Fluffi: sure, you can. what doesn't work for you?
<niranjan> During service pack update, my 16.04 suddenly dropped to prompt which seems to be grub prompt. Can no longer reboot.
<niranjan> Any action on grub prompt says secure boot forbids loading module
<piksu> With any operating system, when the internet is down you can not access the internet. Thats basically it.
<tomreyn> niranjan: consider disabling "secure boot" in your BIOS / UEFI until you have this worked out (or in general).
<Fluffi> everything does not work. every now and then I get stuck in a problem and end up in searching for a fix in the net for hours. I am so fed up with this shit over and over again
<niranjan> @tomreyn, will try that, but why would working laptop suddenly change the mode
<tomreyn> Fluffi: again, please stop using this language. also be aware we cannot help your with getting into a better moood, we can only help you solve well described issues here.
<tomreyn> niranjan: because of unsigned 3rd party kernel modules
<niranjan> @tomreyn, thank you, that makes sense. Seems like my bios does not have option to enable/disable secure boot. Researching on that
<Fluffi> I am not contend with the overall situation. Why does everything in ubuntu needs a manual fix. This is such a damn time consumption
<BluesKaj> Fluffi, do you expect an automtic fix?...We all would prefer that too, but there's really no such thing
<vlt> Fluffi: What did you do after the standard installation that now needs a manual fix?
<vlt> Fluffi: Can you give one example? What was the last bash command so well hidden that you had to search for it for hours?
<Fluffi> my automatic fix is using windows. but sadly i can not use it. later i need to activate cuda. I have nightmares even to think about the massive amount of problems there will be activating it in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> using windows is no fix for linux, just for you
<akik> anybody know how to set the pulseaudio-equalizer as default? it keeps falling back to the non-eq sink for me
<akik> sorry wrong channel
<almynic> @tomreyn I did hd on bashrc and profile no special characters are there
<vlt> Has Fluffi phrased an actual problem yet?
<Mathisen> nope
<niranjan> I tried disabling secure boot as @tomreyn suggested, looks like grub was able to see the disks, but no progress.
<tomreyn> niranjan: so what is the error message now, or what happens?
<niranjan> @tomreyn, behavior is exactly same as before, it drops in grub shell. Says error you need to load kernel first
<tomreyn> niranjan: that's a different message than you reported earlier: "Any action on grub prompt says secure boot forbids loading module"
<niranjan> Only difference is after disabling secure boot, grub is able to see the disk. So commands like ls seem to be working
<niranjan> @toreyn, yes, the message is different, now grub is able to see the disk(s), but still not booting.
<tomreyn> almynic: hmm not sure then. maybe try the other files which are read when opening a new terminal, too
<tomreyn> niranjan: i think you will need to either boot from an ubuntu installer image and chroot into your existing on-disk installation and fix it this way (which is a little complicated but someone ehre might be happy to guide you, not i).
<tomreyn> niranjan: or you could reinstall, but if you have /home on the same partition / file system as / (the root file system), whchih is the default desktop configuration, then you'd loose your data, too.
<niranjan> @tomreyn trying instructions at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2007743. May be that will help. What concerns me is no vmlunz file, but I see vmlunz.old and intrd.img.old files.
<tomreyn> niranjan: situations like you have occur when you try to manually customize the boot process, use low quality third party packages or mix packages from different releases.
<tomreyn> i'm just saying this so you'll know what to be awar eof in the future.
<tomreyn> niranjan: when you said "during service pack update", you probably meant that you installed ubuntu updates?
<almynic> :tomreyn executing  /bin/bash  gives the error [2~: command not found so I think this is the problem
<niranjan> @tomreyn - yes yesterday I got prompt for service update. It has one grub update too if I remember correctly
<tomreyn> almynic: doh, that's weird. did your disk run full maybe? df -h
<tomreyn> almynic: make sure you dont reboot before this issue is solved.
<niranjan> Otherwise, I have never played with boot settings. Only packages from official repos.
<almynic> tomreyn: no it's not full,  71% is used.
<tomreyn> almynic: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -sd
<almynic> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, I use GNOME Flavour
<tomreyn> niranjan: hmm this is strange then indeed. here's how to recover an existing installation from a live / installer cd / dvd / usb stick chroot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<tomreyn> almynic: what does this output? ls -l /bin/bash
<almynic> tomreyn: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1037528 Mai 16  2017 /bin/bash
<tomreyn> almynic: i have the same size and date (also on 16.04.4, amd64), so i suspect it'S still something else that's getting in the way.
<TJ-> almynic: check the file integrity with: "cd /; md5sum --quiet --check /var/lib/dpkg/info/bash.md5sums"
<TJ-> almynic: if that doesn't report a problem at least we know the executable is not corrupt
<almynic> tj: no problem reported
<TJ-> almynic: that's a good sign. do you get the same error if you do "/bin/bash"
<almynic> yes
<TJ-> almynic: so, that suggests a binfmt issue (that's how the kernel detects how to handle an executable)
<tomreyn> almynic: what does this output? echo PATH: $PATH; echo LD_PRELOAD: $LD_PRELOAD; echo LDD:;ldd /bin/bash
<tomreyn> !paste | almynic
<ubottu> almynic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> TJ-: got more suggestions? i'm not sure how to diagnose this properly.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm digging currently... almynic try: "strace -f -o /tmp/bash-strace.log /bin/bash"  then after it fails do "pastebinit /tmp/bash-strace.log" and give us the URL
<tomreyn> could bit be related to bash-completion, too?
<almynic> !pastebinit https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SBQCBcwfTv/
<almynic> here is the output it produced
<tomreyn> almynic: looks fine to me, maybe try what TJ did
<TJ-> tomreyn: if we're using the direct path /bin/bash the current shell should just pick that up... hmmm, unless the current shell is also bash and it's hash table is bad. almynic Do "hash" and tell us if it lists 'bash' as one of it's entries, and if so, what path it shows for that bash
<TJ-> tomreyn: oh hang on I think we may be being misled here!! I suspect bash is executing fine but something in one of it's startup scripts is bad. The error is " [2~: command not found" which looks like a PS string or simialar
<TJ-> almynic: does "/bin/bash --norc" work ?
<tomreyn> good job :)
<tomreyn> and sorry, but i have to go. will be back in an hour or, more likely, two.
<almynic> tj: yes that works
<TJ-> almynic: YAY! That means that you've likely made some change to $HOME/.bashrc or $HOME/.profile or $HOME/.bash_aliases that has a syntax error in it
<TJ-> almynic: do you recall editing any of those files recently?
<almynic> TJ: I just freshly set up profile and bashrc  from scratch I didn't touch .bash_aliases
<stillunt1tled> i wonder how many of these are just people too lazy to remove this from their autojoin
<TJ-> almynic: what do you mean "freshly set up" - those files are auto-generated when a user account is created. Do you mean you have made changes to them?
<almynic> yes i made some changes
<TJ-> almynic: OK, well, those changes have errors in them, so you need to look careful at your changes and figure out what is wrong and fix it
<almynic> TJ: ok how do I do that the fastest way?
<almynic> found it yes ;)
<TJ-> almynic: you could try sourceing the files into the current environment and seeing if you get the same error. You can use bash's internal tracing to get an idea of which line it might be: Try "set -x; . $HOME/.profile"  (that . is important - it is the 'source' operator, make sure you type it)
<TJ-> almynic: well done :)
<almynic> was in aliases but I didn't touch this file curious.
<TJ-> almynic: well, at least you've fixed it
<almynic> TJ: thanks for your help
<almynic> TJ: have a nice day
<uGotZeStuff> i
<A4L> [HELP] When i try to update my Ubuntu from 14.04 LTS to  the latest version 16.06 LTS using built in Updater, it says http://ovca.ml/popup.png, after showing release notes. What to do?
<uGotZeStuff> hi
<uGotZeStuff> im  trying to run an ubuntu on virtual box and i get the error message 'This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU'. What does this mean
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: i think it only supports 64-bit processor
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: and youve got 32-bit
<A4L> '
<uGotZeStuff> what does
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: u using windows
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: ?
<uGotZeStuff> yes
<TJ-> uGotZeStuff: is the host running a 32-bit OS?
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: download 32-bit ubuntu iso then
<uGotZeStuff> no
<uGotZeStuff> its running 64
<TJ-> uGotZeStuff: well, it sounds like you've configured the VirtualBox guest with a 32-bit CPU - you should be able to change that to 64-bit
<TJ-> uGotZeStuff: otherwise, as A4L said, use a 32-bit Ubuntu ISO
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: download 64 bit version of vitrual box
<joeyfairytale> it only has a unix 32-bit option in the drop down menu
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: just download http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<A4L> uGotZeStuff: 32bit version f ubuntu
<TJ-> A4L: in a terminal did you first do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<joeyfairytale> nice
<A4L> i searched Software Updater in SuperMenu
<A4L> TJ-: i searched Software Updater in SuperMenu
<TJ-> A4L: use the terminal and do the commands I showed, then try the release-upgrade afterwards.
<A4L> TJ-: tnx wait will try now
<TJ-> A4L: the error is caused, I think, because the release-upgrader requires a later version of apt than is currently installed. It could also be caused if the APT sources haven't enabled the trusty-updates component
<A4L> TJ-: terminal says http://ovca.ml/terminal.txt
<ked_> For when the decision to use just Wayland or Xorg?
<TJ-> A4L: did you leave the GUI release-upgrader running? Something like that has a lock so close that program first
<A4L> TJ-: i dont know
<A4L> TJ-: nevermind, i will just install from the iso file. tnx
<Li> apt install gstreamer1.0* is not working are there any fixes?
<TJ-> Li: which Ubuntu release?
<Itored> :)
<gajop> hey, my PC freezes at "Preparing to install Ubuntu" step during Ubuntu 16.04.4 installation, right after I choose if it should download while installing and whether it should install 3rd party tools/apps
<gajop> tried all variations and it just gets stuck
<jkdr> I have two ubuntu linux machines that I rsynced entire / fs from a server. One of them I can log in via gdm to Gnome, the other I cannot for some reason.
<jkdr> How can I figure out what the problem is?
<jkdr> I can log in using i3, but not gnome, possibly because something is misconfigured, or files or missing
<jkdr> I don't think files are missing, since other than a few exclude in rsync command, everything is synced
<TJ-> jkdr: the obvious thing would be that gnome requires hardware accelerated compositor support
<gajop> ok so it seems like grub-mount is stuck forever during the installation phase
<SadError256> guys
<gajop> i'm going to try installing ubuntu server ^_^
<SadError256> is it safe or at least ok to use Ubuntu Server as main
<SadError256> gajop: as main pc or an actual server... because I joined because I want to use Ubuntu Server as main :P
<gajop> i'll try to install it on my laptop
<SadError256> gajop: as main for a base install or actual server???
<gajop> that's because the desktop installation is failing for some reason; normally i wouldn't do it
<SadError256> because stock ubuntu kind of sucks now
<gajop> why does it suck?
<gajop> i'm looking at the LTS release
<SadError256> gajop: wow its wierd that we are both installing Ubuntu server as main at the same time :-P
<SadError256> same
<SadError256> gajop: Gnome desktop is bloated, sure you can replace it, but you have to carefully remove all of the Gnome dependencies, its full of stuff I dont want, I would rather use Ubuntu Server like a Main PC distro because it is like Arch with an installer
<SadError256> I like arch, but I am curious about Ubuntu server
<gajop> i am moving away from arch as i don't have time to maintain my PC anymore
<gajop> i just want to use it and don't want it to get in the way
<uGotZeStuff> fuck
<uGotZeStuff> I downloaded a 32 bit iso of ubuntu
<uGotZeStuff> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/t0ZwUv6h/
<SadError256> gajop: yes it can be a little broken at times.
<TJ-> SadError256: sure, -server is the base of -desktop with a couple of differences. It doesn't use network-manager for example, but once installed you can add whatever packages you need
<SadError256> TJ-: ah right. What should I use to connect to the internet
<SadError256> im at Grandmas and all they have is a 4 inch Ethernet cable XD
<SadError256> which is quite pointless.
<TJ-> SadError256: well, depending on what hardware the PC has, -server might have the correct drivers in the installer to get wifi... I cannot recall though whether installer has wpa_supplicant to access WiFi - not a typical scenario :)
<TJ-> SadError256: what's on the PC right now?
<SadError256> SadError256: Dell Latitude E6430, Elementary OS, which is Ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> SadError256: oh, well that's easier. With an existing Linux you can do a side-by-side install using a chroot assuming the existing OS has network connectivity
<TJ-> SadError256: or you can do it with a virtual machine on the current OS if you want to run the full installer
<richard_> hi
<gustav__> hi
<gustav__> hi
<jkdr> http://dpaste.com/22XRZ4P.txt (FAIL)  and http://dpaste.com/3T4PZ9X.txt (SUCCESS)  -   Both pastebins are from root `cd /var/log; tail -f * */* */*/*` and trimmed to remove unnecessary log data at beginning, including only log data from GDM desktop login attempts to Gnome desktop.  One machine it doesn't work, brings back to login prompt, and the other machine it does work.  Both machines have entire / root filesystem rsynced with a server hosting
<jkdr> the system files.  I am confused why one machine isn't able to login to desktop environment.
<SadError256> jkdr: i havent read your logs yet, but what are your system specs? are you using Nvidia?
<TJ-> jkdr: did you check the correct ownership of $HOME/.Xauthority on each?
<jkdr> TJ-, The computer that doesn't boot gnome properly has: VGA compatible controller: Intel graphics, and I was able to boot Gnome in previous ubuntu linux environment.
<SadError256> TJ-: I can use USB tethering on my Lineage phone, that will give me internet access
<jkdr> TJ-, $HOME/.Xauthority -rw-r-----+ and same user:group
<jkdr> The + is for extended ACL from rsync server to make files accessible without root privileges
<gustav__> hi
<jkdr> SadError256, Intel graphics in an Intel NUC
<jkdr> SadError256, Ah, could it be gpu-related maybe?  The system is designed for a computer with GeForce GTX cards
<SadError256> jkdr: dumb suggestion, could you try launching using your TTY? (CTRL+ALT+F1-F6), maybe the Gnome session button is broken
<jkdr> It works on the machine with the GTX
<Sven_vB> can I use a cross-wired ethernet cable as a nullmodem cable instead of setting up elaborate network protocols?
<jkdr> SadError256, I am not sure what commands to exec to launch gnome from tty
<SadError256> jkdr: i was just taking suggestion with this https://i.redd.it/h6bj8ju0f0i01.png
<SadError256> jkdr: type "start" then press "tab"
<TJ-> jkdr: did you check the $HOME/.xsession-errors
<SadError256> you should see some options like startx and startgnome, try running some of those that looks like they start the DE
<TJ-> jkdr: kern.log "compiz[5705]: segfault at 38 ip 00007fc263df4240 sp 00007ffe9013a900 error 4 in libmove.so[7fc263de9000+15000]"
<TJ-> jkdr: "10:33:07 linuxhostname gnome-session[5662]: gnome-session-binary[5662]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...."
<jkdr> TJ-, Thanks, glancing now. http://dpaste.com/2SPGJMD.txt
<TJ-> jkdr: the compiz crash suggests a GPU driver issue
<SadError256> TJ-: burning iso with DD now
<SadError256> TJ-: ** We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry.... ** that is a very funny error output
<SadError256> TJ-: Boop... done
<SadError256> goodbye everyone o/
<rhn_mk1> hi! I have a system with ubuntu 14.04. How do I make sure the supported kernel (3.13) is used and not the newest one (4.2)?
<rhn_mk1> do I have to write some apt rule
<gustav__> hallo
<gustav__> bin neu hier, versuche das Sys zu verstehen
<rhn_mk1> never mind, the system is already using 3.13
<gustav__> jemand deutsch hier, der mir Hilfe bei Druckerinstall ubuntu geben kann?
<ioria> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ioria> gustav__, but Printers can be a pain, sometimes
<gustav__> danke ubottu
<gustav__> thanks ioria
<ioria> gustav__,  ok
<uGotZeStuff> hey
<uGotZeStuff> how do I get to the command line
<EriC^> uGotZeStuff: ctrl+alt+t
<uGotZeStuff> on Ubuntu 14
<uGotZeStuff> ???
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, open a terminal
<uGotZeStuff> how do I get to the terminal
<uGotZeStuff> i can only see apps
<EriC^> uGotZeStuff: you already got your answers
<EriC^> up to you now
<uGotZeStuff> i want to get to the command line
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, you mean TTY?  CTRL+ALT+F1 to F6.   F7 gets you back to the desktop
<murphnj> Morning all.
<kostkon> murphnj, hi
<EriC^> hello murphnj
<murphnj> Anyone have a few minutes for a quick upgrade question?
<EriC^> go ahead
<murphnj> I am trying to upgrade from zesty to anything current, (actually the beta would be intersting for this vm)
<murphnj> Actually, hold on, I may nbot have read the whole thing, give me a few and I'll see if I can resolve it myself. :)
<EriC^> murphnj: alright
<murphnj> EriC^: Thanks for your time, what I saw did not resolve it.
<kostkon> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<murphnj> I get the error "The repository "..." does no longer have a release file"
<uGotZeStuff> how do i close all applications that are running
<uGotZeStuff> from the cmd line
<kostkon> murphnj, did you update your sources list
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, use 'top' or even better  sudo apt install htop  and then with just  'htop'
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, oh close
<MickeyGP1378> Hello.
<uGotZeStuff> yes close
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, i misread it as see all apps that are running
<murphnj> ubottu:  Funny how the specifics at the bottom of that page stop at 12.04 I saw the page earlier, and questioned its timeliness.
<ubottu> murphnj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uGotZeStuff> how do i close all apps currently running
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, well that's a bit broad request what are you trying to do
<MickeyGP1378> I need some help.
<uGotZeStuff> trying to install x2go server
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, if you kill everything you will most likely kill your user session as well
<murphnj> kostkon: I'm looking into it, seems I keed to know the name of the target in advnace, and the page for guidance stops well before it.  I'll look into it now.
<kostkon> murphnj, ok
<ioria> murphnj, if you are on 17.04 , you should not have any problem upgrade to current 17.10 (do-release-upgrade)
<kostkon> ioria, are the 17.04 repos still on?
<albertoiNET> I can't adjust with FN keys the bright of my laptop. I tested all things of this post  https://askubuntu.com/q/1010405/465652
<ioria> kostkon, i don't think so
<kostkon> ioria, oh ok
<murphnj> ioria:  No new release found
<kostkon> uGotZeStuff, and what are the problems you are facing
<ioria> murphnj, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<murphnj> Ah, just got a graphical popup to upgrade, which I'll take.
<jkdr> I see that /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/* contains configuration for Radeon and nVidia, but nothing for Intel. xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 is installed. What provides xorg config files for Intel graphics?
<MickeyGP1378> Hello, I am trying to boot Ubuntu 17.10.1 from a USB drive using UEFI but I get this beautiful error saying "couldn't open /dev/sr0: No medium found". I tried everything, and it still doesn't want to boot. Some help?
<murphnj> ioria: It was LTS, cnaged to normal
<ioria> murphnj, that's better
<murphnj> IS there an as-easy way to go to the bets (after this upgrade, of course)
<ioria> murphnj, sure, but first you need 17.10 installed
<murphnj> Doing that now.  (Wow, my typos are out of control today)
<ioria> murphnj, do-release-upgrade -d
<murphnj> Ah, thanks.
<ioria> ok
<murphnj> Thanks for the help EriC^ and ioria
<murphnj> Back to the books, upgrade is taking place now.
<MickeyGP1378> I still need help, patiently waiting 10 minutes for answers. I am kinda of a unpatient person.
<kostkon> !patience | MickeyGP1378, exercise some more of it then
<ubottu> MickeyGP1378, exercise some more of it then: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<MickeyGP1378> I researched before, entered different forums, tried different solutions. Nothing worked for me. PS: Never expected a "patience" command existed.
<kostkon> MickeyGP1378, it's more like an advisory
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: well, "/dev/sr0" is generally the DVD/CD device... is it possible the PC is booting the installer in ISO-9660+El Torito mode (CD-mode) rather than the expected UEFI mode (where it treats the image as a fixed disk)
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: In the PC's manual boot menu does the installer have multiple entries (possibly UEFI, ISO9660, and Legacy/CSM/BIOS) ?
<MickeyGP1378> That's weird, I downloaded the image using uTorrent (because the thing is not copyrighted and it's safer to torrent it)
<MickeyGP1378> There is a CSM thing in the BIOS Config
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: if the system is UEFI then I'd want to ensure first it is starting the installer in EFI mode and nothing else
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: are you using the "Try Ubuntu" session?
<MickeyGP1378> Yeah, I booted the USB in UEFI mode for obvious reasons, instead of the usual purple background I got GRUB, selected "Try Ubuntu" and then that's when I got the rror
<MickeyGP1378> error*
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: and it never got to the desktop?
<MickeyGP1378> Nope
<MickeyGP1378> I didn't even get some kind of graphical interface, only text-based errors and that's it.
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: interestingly, we've seen this for a long time (I recall seeing it on Dell PowerEdge servers back in 2006!) and if I recall correctly, it was something to do with the system not having IDE CD/DVD controller, and getting confused when trying to mount it's compressed root file-system
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: whats the make/model of the the PC?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: another question: has any Ubuntu installer ever worked for that PC?
<MickeyGP1378> It's not a pre-built, I built it myself using parts. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P with AMD AM3+ socket running an AMD FX 8300 and 16GB of RAM
<MickeyGP1378> No, never got the installer to boot, this is my first time though
<MickeyGP1378> I remember getting it to work on an old Intel LGA1156 machine
<kostkon> MickeyGP1378, freshly built?
<MickeyGP1378> Built it in April of 2017, not exactly new.
<SomeDamnBody> Where could I download a corpora of elf binaries compiled with debug information?
<SomeDamnBody> I just need something like chrome, firefox, several others. I could use apt-get to download them if possible too.
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: Forgot to mention that the revision is 2.x
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: thanks, I don't see anything mobo-specific to cause this... I'm looking for similar reports against debian-installer and/or ubiquity (the GUI installer) but so far nothing has matched
<MickeyGP1378> I'm running the latest BIOS firmware, I highly doubt this has something to do with the motherboard.
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: does the error look like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/47076/usb-boot-problems
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: I suspect the answer titled "This stuff really helped me." will help you
<Draconiator> What is a Linux users favorite drink?
<Draconiator> ROOT BEER
<philip__> hello?
<philip__> i have a little problem can anyone help me
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: Fro Chrome you'd need to check with Google I guess; if you use chromium you should be able to get the debug symbols via the ddeb servers. some packages ship their debug symbols in the regular archive with  -dbg suffix
<SomeDamnBody> ddeb servers?
<philip__> i have setted up an server with ubuntu server with ssh and the internet doesnt work
<MickeyGP1378> brb
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: debian packages containing just the debug symbols
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: Yeah, I'd like to just pull down a binary for each command
<SomeDamnBody> Oh ok.
<TJ-> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<philip__> even sudo apt-get update doesnt work
<ioria> philip__, server 17.10 ?
<philip__> correct
<philip__> with raid 5
<ioria> philip__,  check /etc/netplan
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: ahhh... here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Installing_debug_symbols_manually
<philip__> it tells me its just an directory
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: in particular see the "Non-built-in debug symbol packages (*-dbgsym)" part
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: well I'd like to have the binaries that are compiled with debuggins symbols
<ioria> philip__,  ls /etc/netplan
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: we don't ship them like that; package binaries are stripped first, the -dbgsym packages contain the symbols, and gdb knows where to look for them when the relevant package is installed
<philip__> i get back the following: 01-netcfg.yaml
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: ok crud.
<SomeDamnBody> Isn't there an apt command to compile a package locally?
<AppAraat> kostkon: sorry to say but after observing it, it didn't really fix the issue of 100% CPU usage by YT videos. I'll have to conduct further observations to make any meaningful correlations.
<ioria> philip__,  yes, your network is controlled by the config in that file; open it and degub
<kostkon> AppAraat, oh :(
<philip__> how can i open and debug sry im a little newcomer i just have a console without gui
<AppAraat> that's lyfe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: You mean like "apt-get source <package>; sudo apt-get build-dep <package>; cd <package>-<version>; fakeroot debian/rules binary" ?
<ioria> philip__,   nano /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml    (are you sure you want server ed. ?)
<ioria> philip__,   please, read this : https://websiteforstudents.com/configuring-static-ips-ubuntu-17-10-servers/
<philip__> yes becuz i dont care how long i take becuz i would be so fucking proud of myself if i finish this for myself and yes i just wanna learn
<ioria> ok
<philip__> ioria should i take this static ip adress?
<ioria> philip__,   for a server ? i'd say yes
<TJ-> philip__: you have to configure the network correctly; it will use systemd-networkd, but we have netplan that usually has the network config specification in a /etc/netplan/<file.yaml> which at boot writes a systemd-networkd configuration. See "man netplan"
<rmunson> Just a general tap on the shoulder philip__ to watch the language in here bud, it's a G rated group of people. ;-)
<philip__> how can i exit this nano thing?
<philip__> actually set up the static ip
<TJ-> philip__: I think it's Ctrl+X
<philip__> ah thx
<TJ-> philip__: if you're getting started and want to learn I'd *highly* recommend reading the man-pages for the commands you use/are going to use, as in "man <program-name>" e.g: "man nano"
<TJ-> philip__: within 'man' press 'h' to get help to leanr the powerful navigation and search functions
<philip__> okay thank u very much TJ
<philip__> i now applied this static ip but it tells me that its invalid
<MickeyGP1378> I'm back
<philip__> pls anyone help me
<TJ-> philip__: did you create a netplan configuration?
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: I'm back, I was brb for some time.
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: did any of those solutions work?
<MickeyGP1378> No.
<philip__> what do you mean i just typed that of what ioria sent me
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: did you try the solution suggested by ITAdminNC?
<MickeyGP1378> I didn't see
<MickeyGP1378> that
<TJ-> philip__: it sounds to me like you're out of your depth at the moment; you need some basic understanding of how to get around in the terminal and shell and what commands to use and how. I'd suggest you install a desktop ubuntu (assuming you're using a local PC with monitor and keyboard) and use that to explore the terminal and get used to it
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: Yes, i tried that yesterday, didn't work. I don't even know if i did it wrong.
<philip__> okay ill do that thx for helping me dude
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: I thought that sounded quite a good workaround
<MickeyGP1378> Also, that is from 2010, Linux has changed a lot since then. Maybe the boot flags were renamed or removed
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: no, it hasn't changed
<MickeyGP1378> Oh
<MickeyGP1378> Well, i have tried that, didnt work
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: Well, without further more accurate debug info there's not a lot else I can suggest
<MickeyGP1378> I took a picture of the problem
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: the "/init" in the error message "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" is the initrd.img's /init shell script, the first thing the kernel executes after loading, and if line 7 is hitting the problem that's very early in the script.
<MickeyGP1378> yes
<MickeyGP1378> it's line 7
<MickeyGP1378> ./init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<MickeyGP1378> I put a dot before the slash because the IRC clients thinks it's a command
<tanubis> Ubuntu 17.10 question: I'm experiencing random network failures that I can't seem to find information to troubleshoot.  I have both ethernet and wifi, and after a while both will die.  A reboot will fix the issue, but nothing else seems to.  If I open wireshark, I can't even see arp traffic on the network, and manually fixing my arp table with my router address does nothing.  Restarts of network service manager do not seem to do anything.
<tanubis>   Any ideas where I could look next?
<PSLS> anyone else running this on ancient tech?
<BluesKaj> PSLS, how ancient?
<MickeyGP1378> I think <i'm screwed
<MickeyGP1378> I don't have 4gb dvd's
<PSLS> running xubuntu on like 6 year old netbook
<PSLS> more of a halfbook
<PSLS> removed the screen (broken ), removed keyboard (using as a desktop), put some aluminium on the heatsink to avoid overheating
<PSLS> somehow i get 5 error messages after loggin into xfce desktop
<PSLS> is that ok?
<BluesKaj> 6yrs old isn't ancient and probly using a BIOS instead of UEFI which is a bonus IMV
<PSLS> bought it in the year 2013, it was used then
<PSLS> idk man , AMD C70 APU didnt pass the test of time
<PSLS> my past 3 phones were way more powerful than this halftop i got
<kobayashiro> what's that
<kostkon> PSLS, it's not that bad http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i3-3217U-vs-AMD-C-70
<BluesKaj> that depends how one uses the computer..pcs can still do things a phone can't do, especially display details that are illegible on phones
<PSLS> a halftop?
<kostkon> PSLS, yours is a frankenlaptop
<PSLS> kostkon, well , it generates a lot of heat which throttles it.
<PSLS> i need to find a cooling solution so i can use it properly, normal usage + downloading and im sitting on 90+ C
<BluesKaj> modded heatsinks ;-)
<PSLS> no , its a halftop, franken would have more stuff
<PSLS> i hot couple pieces of aluminium with some surface are on top of measly heatsink
<PSLS> i doesnt randomly shut down anymore
<PSLS> yay
<AppAraat> IIRC the AMD mobile APUs don't have such great support. Not sure if that's still the case with more recent kernels however.
<kostkon> AppAraat, could be also that
<PSLS> apparaat , it didnt really improve
<AppAraat> what did you try?
<PSLS> i mean the optimisation on ubuntu
<PSLS> its the same level
<AppAraat> what do you mean by "optimisation on ubuntu"?
<n1k0m1z3> ciaoo
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: if you have the busybox shell prompt when it fails, there's a debug log file you can examine. "cat /run/initramfs/initramfs.debug"
<PSLS> e.g still getting error messages on startup, still way worse video performance on linux than windows etc
<MickeyGP1378> Yeah, that happens, I can't use the USB right now because my brothers are using it for something...
<MickeyGP1378> I get the busybox prompt
<AppAraat> PSLS: have you tried running a more modern kernel?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: I did some experiements here with an 18.04 image but I cannot identify  a script file that has a line 7 (or close) that could emit that error, but the debug log file records the script using the shell +x which writes each line before it is executed so if you can find the error message in it, you can see the commands leading up to it, and we should be able to figure out which script is
<TJ-> responsible from that
<AppAraat> PSLS: or different kernels in general. What distro(s) have you tried on it?
<TJ-> PSLS: if it has thermal issues that would point towards some ACPI issue
<PSLS> AppAraat, i've tried most ubuntu based distros since year 2013, on couple occasions fedora, open suse ( it was somehow more stable than buntu)
<PSLS> TJ, ive noticed similar problems occur on windows, so i guess its the aging hardware
<PSLS> and more needy software
<xcyclist> I got a corrupt virtualbox it seems, and apt-get remove --purge virtualbox, and then a reinstall did not fix it it appears.
<MickeyGP1378_> Why did my nickname change
<PSLS> Mickey it seems theres 2 of you
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378_: presumably you didn't disconnect/quit properly and your previous nickname is still active
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378_: Does the PC have a CD/DVD drive ?
<MickeyGP1378__> Yes
<BluesKaj> it is since an underscore was added
<MickeyGP1378__> Spoiler alert: I ***DONT*** have CD's
<MickeyGP1378> Test
<PSLS> CD's.. ancient technology i last used about 6 years ago
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378__: right... I've not a theory that for some reason the script thinks it booted from /dev/sr0 (the DVD) rather than from /dev/sda, it gets that from the PC firmware via the kernel, so I'm trying to see if there's way we can detect that and fix it
<TJ-> s/not/got/ !!
<AppAraat> PSLS: try one of those Arch / Manjaro distros, they often have really recent kernels. Otherwise yeah, those laptops are not really well versed against the modern Web 2.Bloat
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: What if I psysically disconnect the CD drive?
<MickeyGP1378> I **barely** even use it so I don't care
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: won't help; this is due to the EFI firmware indicating the system is booting from DVD when it actually boots from USB mass storage, so the init script tries to mount the DVD (which doesn't exist)
<MickeyGP1378> Ahhh
<MickeyGP1378> Then what should I do
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: I'm trying to identify the scripts responsible, to see if there's some way to influence them
<xcyclist> So instead I guess I completely reinstall ubuntu 16.04 instead.  Oh well...
<Sander^home> Hi. Which channel have phone support for ubuntu phones?
<PSLS> <AppAraat> I am too tired to mess with arch, yet I love breaking and fixing things
<AppAraat> Manjaro IIRC has one you can use as live environment.
<Sander^home> I want to find the best phone to flash with ubuntu.
<MickeyGP1378> tj-: Do you have a 17.10.1 ISO?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: the problem is the error messages come from the system's '/bin/mount' (which is part of busybox) so it doesn't help pinpoint where the scripts go wrong
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: possibly somewhere
<PSLS> Sander, nexus 5 hands down
<BluesKaj> Arch is ok, if you like that sort of bleeding edge thing it promotes itself to be...personally it was pretty ordinary OS in my experience
<PSLS> AppAraat , I'll try it when I mess up my current install badly
<PSLS> thanks for suggestion
<ubantu> hello
<ubantu> ok
<ubantu> a_
<ubantu> A_D
<ubantu> hello
<A_D> huh?
<ubantu> connect again
<A_D> what?
<ioria> TJ-,  he can try  the  ' root=/dev/sda2 ' parameter  from grub ?
<ubantu_> hello
<ubantu_> i want to know the xubuntu
<MickeyGP1378> How do I change my color
<MickeyGP1378> I dont like pink
<ubantu_> i have just install the fresh os
<ubantu_> which color
<MickeyGP1378> ubantu_: Join the xubuntu channeñ
<MickeyGP1378> orange is my fav
<MickeyGP1378> test
<ubantu_> helllo
<sander^home> is the nexus 5 just as durable as the EQ 4.5?
<ubantu_> please tell me the basic things which is required after the installation of os
<MickeyGP1378> ubantu_: You need to do sudo apt-get update
<MickeyGP1378> Very important
<xcyclist> I tried this in the kernel groups, but nobody was there any of the three times I tried, so please forgive if I try here:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qbv5M7W8xt/
<MickeyGP1378> go to the terminal and do it
<ubantu_> MickeyGP1378 :- thanks after that?
<sander^home> I get kicked out of #ubuntu-touch
<PSLS> sudo apt-get upgrade
<PSLS> sander, why?
<TJ-> _McGuyver: did you create the installer USB image using usb-creator?
<TJ-> oops!!
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: did you create the installer USB image using usb-creator?
<terminalator> How does one fix the following issue: "/usr/bin/curl-config: 1: /usr/bin/curl-config: krb5-config: not found"?
<xcyclist> Regarding virtualbox, does anyone know if installing lxc, qemu-kvm and virtualbox all on the same machine has any affect one ruining the other install?
<MickeyGP1378> Downloading Puppy Linux, hope it works
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: ^
<martina1> Hi there. I have a problem with an Ubuntu-Version. Zesty is installed but I don't see the upgrade to 17.10. I get error messages like "The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-backports Release' does not have a Release file." That doesn't make sense, I think. Shouldn't the release files for this version still be available? Or what am I mssing?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: I've found a related bug #500822
<ubottu> bug 500822 in Ubuntu "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500822
<MickeyGP1378> But how do i fix it then?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: it seems what you see is a by-product and not the actual problem, which is why it is so confusing. What is actually happening is casper script is in a loop waiting for the installer device to apepar and repeatedly checks all devices... for some reason, on some systems, it requires a very long timeout (about 5 minutes) until the device is found... the message you see is just the CDROM device
<TJ-> being tested for it, it has no bearing on the issue
<MickeyGP1378> I have waited a long time, doesnt boot, the "farthest" thing i get is busybox showing an error
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: from reading the source-code I suspect it's caused in ./scripts/casper-helpers::find_cow_device() where there's a comment warning it can wait up to half hour if a device doesn't exist
<MickeyGP1378> I'm getting a bit angry, trying to get Linux to work JUST to run a terminal command and all of this. Great.
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   are you trying to install from usb or you get busybox from your installation ?
<MickeyGP1378> trying to install from usb = yes
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: what's already installed on the PC? existing file-systems can cause this too
<MickeyGP1378> get busybox after waiting 5 minutes = yes
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   and you got :   /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<ioria> stdin: Not a typewriter    ?
<MickeyGP1378> got that = yes
<MickeyGP1378> i have windows 10
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   do you get to the main menu (try, install, etc. etc .) ?
<MickeyGP1378> No
<MickeyGP1378> I get the grub thing
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   grub prompt >     ?
<tgm4883> MickeyGP1378: you're trying to get Linux to work JUST to run a terminal command?
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   if you manage to have an editable kernel boot line, you can try to append a parameter:   live-media=/dev/sdb1
<EriC^> MickeyGP1378: try typing "normal" and press enter or "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<sander^home> Anyone have a way to debug why internet on ubuntu phone dosnt work with both 3g and wlan?
<MickeyGP1378_> I'm back
<MickeyGP1378_> Sorry
<MickeyGP1378_> i was brb
<MickeyGP1378_> tgm4883: yes
<MickeyGP1378_> ioria: No, I get some kind of multi-boot Grub thing saying "Try Ubuntu without installing" and some others
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   that's the Main menu
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   from there you can change the kernel boot line
<MickeyGP1378_> And yes I can press E and edit the boot flags
<ioria> ok
<MickeyGP1378_> I call it "boot flags" but whatever, i get the idea
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   append at the end     live-media=/dev/sdb1
<ctrlaltdelicious> hey guys can you see what im typing
<MickeyGP1378_> before the -- or after?
<MickeyGP1378_> there are some -- at the end
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,   before those
<ctrlaltdelicious> hello
<MickeyGP1378_> should i delete something?
<ioria> nope
<ctrlaltdelicious> can someone tell me if they can read this? i just installed hexchat
<tgm4883> !test | ctrlaltdelicious
<ubottu> ctrlaltdelicious: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<MickeyGP1378_> ioria: I have tried that too, doesnt work
<MickeyGP1378_> yesterday I tried EVERYTHING
<ctrlaltdelicious> !test
<ctrlaltdelicious> !test | ctrlaltdelicious
<ubottu> ctrlaltdelicious, please see my private message
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  maybe it's not sdb1, how many disks do you have ?
<MickeyGP1378_> all kind of storage media or just hard drives?
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  all
<MickeyGP1378_> dvd drive and hard drive
<MickeyGP1378_> so it would be two
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  how did you do the usb stick ?
<MickeyGP1378_> i plug it in the back of the motherboard, pressed f12 on BIOS POST, selected UEFI SanDisk blablabla and then got the grub multi-boot thing, after selecting "try ubuntu without installing", i get the error.
<TJ-> ioria: from what I can tell this is a udev/blkid timeout problem... it's supposed to loop on all block devices looking for the live file-system, but some device/file-system causes it to hang, or else the device is not discovered.
<MickeyGP1378_> o
<tgm4883> MickeyGP1378_: so after you run the one command on Linux, are you done with Linux? Would the windows subsystem for looks work for this?
<MickeyGP1378_> i created it with rufus and linuxlive usb creator
<diff> Hi! My current setup does not include a wireless network card. Can I just plug it in or do I need to reinstall system?
<MickeyGP1378_> tgm4883: I am trying to do something with the boot list (i want to remove some entries) but i need linux for it, that's why i need a live usb image
<ioria> TJ-, can't we point it to the right device from grub ?
<TJ-> ioria: I think it's more fundamental... it looks like the block device node has not been created by udev,due to it hanging
<ioria> oh
<TJ-> ioria: I'd love to be able to recreate this but it seems it needs particular hardware and/or unique devices/file-systems to provoke it
<MickeyGP1378> test
<TJ-> Some people report it hands due to trying to detect a missing floppy disk, but the code I'm looking at in 18.04 specifically avoids /dev/fd* devices
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: test works
<MickeyGP1378> How do I change my color, I dont like pink
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: What's "18.04"
<MickeyGP1378> wait
<MickeyGP1378> they released it?
<MickeyGP1378> or is it a beta
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, are you booting 18.04 ?
<MickeyGP1378> hell no
<MickeyGP1378> 17.10.1
<MickeyGP1378> amd64
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: the code is basically the same, it's not changed much in 10 years :)
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  try    live-media=/dev/sdb     (without the partition number)
<MickeyGP1378> ioria: Wait a sec, I need to create the live usb again, I had to format it and use it for something else (dont ask)
<ioria> i don't ask
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  use rufus
<TJ-> ioria: I'm wondering if from the busybox prompt we could manually create the node, with "mknod /dev/sdb  b 8 1"
<MickeyGP1378> ioria: I have looked in a linux mint forum and some guy says that if i have 2 storage media i should use /dev/sdc1
<MickeyGP1378> which /dev/ thing should i use
<ioria> TJ-, mmm, idk
<TJ-> ioria: that'd work around a hung udev at least :)
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  already done the usb ?
<ioria> TJ-,  sure
<MickeyGP1378> ioria: No, still rocking usb 2.0, dont expect much :p
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  we'll wait
<MickeyGP1378> hmmm
<MickeyGP1378> my flash drive doesnt want to format
<MickeyGP1378> windows is complaining...
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  rufus will do that
<xcyclist> Ok, it looks like I have something else wrong, because I completely reinstalled ubuntu on this machine, and only installed chromium, virtualbox, and downloaded ubuntu server 16.04 as additions, and the second I try to start the well configured install I have configured many times in vbox, it locks up the machine.
<xcyclist> So, I believe there may be a bios setting I need.
<MickeyGP1378> windows was unable to complete the format. great!
<Draconiator> lol
<MickeyGP1378> diskmgmt.msc to the rescue
<TJ-> ioria: the other possibility is the USB mass storage driver isn't detecting the device
<ioria> TJ-,  ok, but should work in live mode, no ?
<Draconiator> Xubuntu is an awesome OS in itself but it's so darn different....I look in the file manager and it's like looking at an alien world.
<ioria> Draconiator, you can install other FMs
<MickeyGP1378> ioria: Ok, Rufus is doing it's work right now
<ioria> ok
<MickeyGP1378> Can you please tell me which boot flag should i use, i forgot
<MickeyGP1378> This pink color is bothering me
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  first try again with    live-media=/dev/sdb1     then we try without the part num
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  boot in 'Try Mode'
<xcyclist> First glance at bios, it appears nothing is bad.  This is a Dell laptop.  Suggestions on settings for bios or otherwise for vbox use welcome.
<MickeyGP1378> And then, if /sdb/ (without a number) doesnt work, i try with /sdc1/ right?
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, well, in that case i whould be out :þ
<MickeyGP1378> �
<MickeyGP1378> my computer doesnt speak �language
<MickeyGP1378> i litteraly got this: �
<ioria> never mind
<MickeyGP1378> usb is ready
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  boot it and select 'try without installing'
<MickeyGP1378> with the boot flags?
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  nope
<MickeyGP1378> how many times do i have to say that doing it without flags, **D O E S N O T** work
<MickeyGP1378> lel
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  one more time
<MickeyGP1378> oh well
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  busy box ?
<MickeyGP1378> wait
<MickeyGP1378> i'm doing something not related to this
<clincks> Hi, I'm trying to install rudder. But I get an error when lauching command apt-get that says: " The repository 'http://www.rudder-project.org/apt-4.3 artful Release' does not have a Release file.". ANy idea how to fix that ? Thanks
<TJ-> clincks: as the rudder archive maintainers; likely they don't build for artful
<TJ-> s/as/ask/
<clincks> TJ ? I don't get you... I followed step by step the documentation
<clincks> What is "artful" ?
<cheguacamole> very stylish clincks
<cheguacamole> doing something creatively to achieve an overall style
<ioria> clincks, looks like the latest build is for xenial : http://www.rudder-project.org/apt-repos/4.2.4/dists/
<MickeyGP1378> ioria: I'm busy, doing things. Will do the ubuntu thing soon
<ioria> ok
<sander^home> Thanks for beeing silence about the ubuntu-phone, I just managed to get up the wlan and mobile cell network... but kinda pity that #ubuntu-touch is closed down :-(
<TJ-> ioria: I notice the casper scripts do 'udevadm settle' and it's man-page says the default timeout: ...seconds to wait for the event queue to become empty. The default value is 120 seconds" .. if that is being repeatedly called in the loop that'd explain the symptoms. We probably need to pass --timeout option with a short timeout
<ioria> TJ-, i think so, yes
<TJ-> clincks: obviously not, rudder doesn't have a pocket for the 'artful' 17.10 release
<clincks> Ah ok, artful is a version of ubuntu... I got it now. I will reinstall with the corect version of ubuntu. Thanks for your help
<TJ-> ioria: question then is *why* is the kernel's event queue taking so long to clear that it hits such a timeout... again that suggests 'udevd' is hung on something
<TJ-> clincks: if you look here you'll see all the releases it supports; looks like a mix of Debian and Ubuntu http://www.rudder-project.org/apt-4.3/dists/
<ioria> TJ-, at first sight, i'd say something hw related, but really idk
<TJ-> It could be a binary being executed by a udev rule I think
<clincks> What is the latest version of ubuntu supported ? Xenial ? To with version number of ubuntu it refer ? Thanks
<clincks> 16.04 ?
<ioria> clincks, you want the latest supported by rudder, yes, 16.04
<ioria> TJ-, timeout option sounds  good
<leru> Hi, on ubuntu 16.04 LTS the dash closes when i enter q. how to prevent this?
<kostkon> leru, that's a new one
<kostkon> leru, check in your keyboard prefs if you've set q to act as the super key
<clincks> iora, thanks. Annother question... I do have a corei7... if I well understand I have to do<nload the i386 32 bits ? The other option is64 bits but limited to AMD. Did I understood right ???
<ioria> clincks, nope, if you have an intel icore 7, go with 64bit
<leru> kostkon, especially an annoying one. does ubuntu have any other keyboard prefs than the one in the system settings?
<ioria> clincks, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/53415/why-are-64-bit-distros-often-called-amd64
<kostkon> leru, other gui prefs no, other ways to set keyboard shortcuts i'm guessing yes
<clincks> iora, thanks... will be a little bit less stupid tonight
<ioria> clincks, no problem
<Taylrox> Good evening all.
<leru> kostkon, i suppose q is not working as a super key since it does only close the dash
<clincks> By the way, I should ask before installing rudder... is rudder doing good job ? They are so many doing the same... not sure what to choose
<kostkon> leru, you could try resetting unity/compiz but you'll lose any customisations. everything will revert to defaults
<ioria> clincks, never used, sorry
<leru> will try. brb
<clincks> iora, used another similar ?
<ioria> clincks, nope
<leru> kostkon, compiz reset didn't help
<leru> same goes for the alt menu for every program
<clincks> any idea why I'm not able to post on ##linux channel ?
<ioria> !info chef | clincks
<ubottu> clincks: chef (source: chef): systems integration framework - clients. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.14.60-3 (artful), package size 639 kB, installed size 4205 kB
<clincks> iora, I wasreading about chef also... it is in my short list. But not sure who is best... seems rudder is easy to use
<kostkon> leru, you could try resetting your gnome configs.
<ioria> clincks, rudder is an 'external' package, so you wont get any help
<clincks> ioria, is "chef" an internal package ?
<ioria> clincks, yes
<ioria> clincks, take a look : https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-and-configure-chef-on-ubuntu-1704/      should work on 16.04 too
<ioria> clincks, you can skip the 'Download' part clearly
<leru> kostkon, no. this didn't do anything about my q
<kostkon> leru, and you have logged out after each change
<leru> kostkon, i did
<clincks> ioria, thanks will give a try
<albertoiNET> Can't change brightness in my laptop. Any can help me?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1010405/the-brightness-of-laptop-screen-cannot-be-adjusted-with-either-the-buttons-or-th/1011557
<ioria> clincks, good luck
<martina1> Hello. Important question. As long as a distribution-update is running and the computer is still in the process of unpacking things, nothing has been installed, right?
<tgm4883> martina1: no
<tgm4883> martina1: that is incorrect
<martina1> tgm4883: Okay. I wasn't sure.
<MickeyGP1378> Hi im back
<MickeyGP1378> ioria: hi
<ioria> hey
<MickeyGP1378> Didnt work
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, what exactly ?
<MickeyGP1378> Didnt get the /dev/sr0/ error this time, just a blinking bar, after 5 minutes i got the busybox prompt saying that it couldnt find any live media
<MickeyGP1378> Nevermind
<MickeyGP1378> Got it this time
<MickeyGP1378> what should i do
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: it's currently at the initramfs busybox  shell?
<MickeyGP1378> Yes
<MickeyGP1378> Only if i could send images
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, ls -l /dev/sd*      do you see any usb (sdb) ?
<MickeyGP1378> What?
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, ls -l /dev/sd*
<Slade> is netplan an ubuntu only thing really?
<MickeyGP1378> I just see /init: can't open bzguoehxpxrhorx
<MickeyGP1378> And the busybox prompt
<MickeyGP1378> Oh wait
<MickeyGP1378> Ok i got this
<Slade> ubuntu and docker seem to hate
<MickeyGP1378> Brw------- 1 8, 4 /dev/sda4
<TJ-> check if there's a log file: "ls -l /run/initramfs/initramfs.debug"
<MickeyGP1378> I see sda through sda4
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  usb is usually sdb
<MickeyGP1378> Sda, sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: OK, so /dev/sda is the fixed disk... and the USB device isn't there
<MickeyGP1378> Dont see sdb
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  wait a bit
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: check if there's a log file: "ls -l /run/initramfs/initramfs.debug"
<MickeyGP1378> Ls: /run/blablablablabla no such file or directory
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: drat, that would have been really helpful
<MickeyGP1378> What?
<MickeyGP1378> It just says no such file or directory
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: try this: "mknod /dev/sdb b 8 1"
<MickeyGP1378> Ok
<MickeyGP1378> Did that
<MickeyGP1378> And nothing happened
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: actually no, that'd wrong!
<MickeyGP1378> ?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: let's remove that: "rm -f /dev/sdb"
<MickeyGP1378> Nothing happened again
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: then do "mknod /dev/sdb 8 16"
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: then do "blkid /dev/sdb"
<MickeyGP1378> Ok i see this
<MickeyGP1378> Usage: mknod sjpsgoushpjhghps
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: generally, on Linux, a command not returning anything means it was successful. It'll get verbose if something goes wrong
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: sorry, my typo!
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: then do "mknod /dev/sdb b 8 16"  (I missed out the 'b' )
<MickeyGP1378> K
<MickeyGP1378> K
<MickeyGP1378> Done
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: then do "blkid /dev/sdb"
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: tell us what it reports, if anything
<MickeyGP1378> Done
<MickeyGP1378> It doesnt say anythibg
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: OK, so that tells us although we've created the node there is no hardware discovered for it
<MickeyGP1378> Now what?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: try this: "modprobe usb_storage"
<MickeyGP1378> Done
<MickeyGP1378> No verbose
<MickeyGP1378> And yes i do know what verbose id
<MickeyGP1378> S*
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: in theory that should have dicovered the USB device, try: "dmesg | tail"
<MickeyGP1378> This is so long
<MickeyGP1378> It did somethibf
<MickeyGP1378> I can't write it all
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: that'll show the last few kernel messages; do you see anything indicating a new USB storage device was discovered
<MickeyGP1378> The last this is
<MickeyGP1378> Usbcore
<MickeyGP1378> Registered new usb interface driver
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: this is the kind of thing you'd expect to see if a USB device is found: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3m5ymYySM7/
<MickeyGP1378> Hmm
<MickeyGP1378> I dont see any mount thibg
<MickeyGP1378> Thing*
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: now try unplugging and plugging in the USB key
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: then redo the "dmesg | tail"
<MickeyGP1378> Well
<MickeyGP1378> The busybox prompt is gone
<MickeyGP1378> Unable to enumerate usb device
<leagris> Can I have some help fixing weird permission denied from Inkscape reading and writing to its /home/username/.config/inkscape directory?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: OK, that's interesting, that suggests the device was recognised earlier so it's seen it disappear
<MickeyGP1378> Ok
<MickeyGP1378> Last thing is unable to enumerate usb device
<leagris> It is Apparmor denying access to Inkscape to its own config
<leagris> How should I fix this Apparomr issue?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: Without being in front of the PC it's almost impossible to remotely diagnose/fix this; obviously something unique about that PC and/or what's on it is causing this since the problem is seen so rarely, but we've about exhausted what we can usefully investigate
<MickeyGP1378> Okkkkk
<MickeyGP1378> I did the ls command again
<MickeyGP1378> And i see something new
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  let's try again with the kernel parameter ?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: generally I can wrestle a system into submission but for boot issues like this I need to be in front of it
<MickeyGP1378> Brw-r--r-- 1 8, 16 /dev/sdb
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: what do you see? anything about the USB storage being discovered?
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: we created /dev/sdb ... but try "blkid /dev/sdb" in case there's now something on the end of it
<MickeyGP1378> Done
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: no reply?
<MickeyGP1378> No verbose
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: if there was a device there blkid would tell you all about it
<MickeyGP1378> Where can we talk where we can send images
<MickeyGP1378> Its just easier to explain with images
<TJ-> I think we used to have a factoid for posting images
<TJ-> ioria: ^^^^ any ideas?
<ioria> TJ-, only change usb port or kernel boot parameter
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: i will ctrl+alt+del ok?
<ducasse> TJ-: imgur is what we usually use
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: sure
<TJ-> ducasse: thanks! I couldn't remember the name
<MickeyGP1378> Ok
<MickeyGP1378> Will post imgur links
<ioria> !post
<ducasse> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> oh, yes
<ioria> also http://tinypic.com/index.php
<MickeyGP1378> ! post
<MickeyGP1378> Crap
<MickeyGP1378> !post
<MickeyGP1378> ???
<ioria> no post,  !paste
<TJ-> !screenshots > TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-, please see my private message
<MickeyGP1378> !post https://i.imgur.com/ZF7Ew1R.jpg
<MickeyGP1378> TJ-: ^
<ioria> we already know that
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: seen it, yes, from the last line "Unable to find a medium..." plus the earlier search for the device we know the USB device isn't being found correctly
<MickeyGP1378> K
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: Because USB isn't working we have no way to get the kernel log (dmesg) off to investigate why
<TJ-> It's too early for any network ability
<MickeyGP1378> I give up
<MickeyGP1378> I will try with puppy linux
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  let's try again with the kernel parameter ? (2)
<MickeyGP1378> Which parameters
<adalbert> Question: I want to export a running ubuntu installation to a virtualbox image, how do I proceed ?
<ioria> MickeyGP1378,  live-media=/dev/sdb
<MickeyGP1378> Ok
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, have you tried other usb ports, right ?
<TJ-> ioria: it won't help; the device isn't there. I suspect udevd is hung running a binary or similar so isn't creating the device nodes
<MickeyGP1378> No
<ioria> TJ-, yep, i k
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, do it, please
<MickeyGP1378> Lemme try this with another port
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: ioria's idea to try another USB port is a good one... try a front port if it has them
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: usually we see problems with front ports not working but rear ports OK... maybe your's is different
<MickeyGP1378> I have front ports but my usb flash drive is broken and i need to put it in a very specific place and gravity otherwise it will not work
<MickeyGP1378> The plastics brokw
<TJ-> HUH!?! now you tell us the USB device itself has a problem?
<MickeyGP1378> Nooo
<MickeyGP1378> It works
<MickeyGP1378> But the plastic is broken and i need to put it in a very specific place with specific gravity
<MickeyGP1378> Yes, gravity
<ioria> gravity
<TJ-> well yes it has booted but maybe there's something upsets the Linux kernel that the firmware ignores :D
<MickeyGP1378> Ok i put the usb in another port
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: what you describe suggests there is a solder break on the connector of the USB device
<MickeyGP1378> Oh
<MickeyGP1378> My
<MickeyGP1378> God
<MickeyGP1378> It f*cking works
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: it worked?
<MickeyGP1378> HOLY CRAP FINALLY
 * TJ- pops the Champagne
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: you built this PC? :p
<MickeyGP1378> Yeah
<ioria> desktop ?
<MickeyGP1378> Yes
<MickeyGP1378> IT WORKED FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<ioria> i see
<MickeyGP1378> Dont even know why it didn't want to boot with the other port even tho i cant get that port working in windows
<ioria> MickeyGP1378, what linux command you intended to run  ?
<MickeyGP1378> Efibootmgr
<ioria> ah
<MickeyGP1378> I Hackintoshed my pc before
<ioria> TJ-, let's go to drink
<MickeyGP1378> But there are some entries in the boot list that i want to remove
<MickeyGP1378> How do i format a partitio
<MickeyGP1378> N
<TJ-> ioria: I'm already there :D
<ioria> ahahah
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: the command 'efibootmgr' can be used to edit the boot menu; see "man efibootmgr" for options
<leagris> Please I need help fixing apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.inkscape.inkscape" name="/home/lea/.config/inkscape/templates
<MickeyGP1378> How do i mount partitions lel
<TJ-> leagris: looks like something to do with snaps not being given permission, not sure why not though
<leagris> I tried changing the snap profile for inkscape var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap.inkscape
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: create a directory to mount at, a mountpoint, e.g. "mkdir /mnt/target; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/target"
<MickeyGP1378> I can put whatever name i want in "target" right?
<leagris> But anything I change there is overwritten once I restart snapd
<TJ-> MickeyGP1378: sure, it's usually an empty directory to act as a mountpoint for the block device
<leagris> How can I get ride of apparmor and snapd alltogaether to get my applications working correctly?
<leagris> What are these stuff annoying and imparing usability?
<MickeyGP1378> How do i delete a partition
<ioria> fire up gparted
<ioria> bur umount
<leagris> Ok found out I installed Inkscape from a snap package
<leagris> and the provided snap profile is just plain wrong
<ioria> should be contained
<StickyNipples> Is there any way to virtualize a DAC? I am building a system that needs to communicate with one and I dont have money to buy a box for dev purposes
<xse> Hi, i'm having an issue with an usb wifi thingy using rltwifi/rtl8192eu_nic.bin
<xse> everything works on a liveCD or in recovery mode
<xse> but as soon as i boot normally i can't connect
<xse> the exact same firmware seems to be loaded each time tho
<craigbass76> Is there any way to get chgrp to work on group names instead of GID? Haven't found an option yet for that, but craig has different GIDs on two different computers, so is there a way to get chgrp to reference the name instead of GID?
<ikonia> craigbass76: chgrp works on names
<craigbass76> ikonia: by default?
<craigbass76> I don't see a switch for it in the man pages
<ikonia> craigbass76: chgrp group file
<craigbass76> I wonder if doing it over an sshfs is screwing it up some.
<craigbass76> ikonia: rsync -avz -e ssh  /this/dir/ remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir worked fine. Must have something to do with sshfs and UID/GID
<ikonia> rsync is nothing to do with chgrp
<Slade> does artful ardvark still use iptables?
<Slade> i know theres some changes in there.
<ikonia> what changes ?
<ikonia> it still uses iptable
<Slade> ikonia, with netplan and all t hat
<ikonia> thats just a descriptor
<Slade> yea cant use the old files anymore tho.. stugglign with some docker problems with resolution so trying to figure it out
<Slade> name resolution that is
<ikonia> Slade: you can still use the old files just fine
<craigbass76> ikonia: but ifi'd sshfs-ed into the remote box, and the GID of the craig user is 1000 there, not 1002 like on the local box, that wouldn't cause a problem? Straight up rsync worked fine, so I'm guessing that was the issue, but I'm curious if you think it's something else.
<Slade> hm /etc/network/interfaces wasnt happy maybe i screwed up something
<ikonia> Slade: interface file is nothing to do with iptables
<Slade> correct. i'm just talking about what i noticed was different
<ikonia> craigbass76: I have no idea what you where doing in the first place, I just answered your question chgrp
<Slade> iptables sprung to mind as something messy regarding docker
<TJ-> For future reference, I've added a comment to bug #500822 with details of how the "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" installer boot failure might occur
<ubottu> bug 500822 in casper (Ubuntu) "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500822
<yongo> hi. using ubuntu 16.04. my ubuntu gnome desktop won't load anymore. i have no taskbar, no unity sidebar, keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore (ie no alt-tab, windows key, alt-f4,...)
<yongo> what to do?
<yongo> i already reinstalled gnome package and unity, but nothing changed
<yongo> it all happened yesterday out of the blue. i think the day before i installed system updates, no idea if that could have caused it
<craigbass76> ikonia: after I ran sshfs parkers:/data1/craig /home/craig/data1, when I try to rsync from /home/folder to ~/data1/folder/ I get the chgrp error. If I just do an rsync in the format of that other command I pasted, it's fine
<TJ-> yongo: you're not the 1st; we've had a lot of similar reports. It is something to do with the user's config for desktop confusing some updated package but we're not sure what specifically
<yongo> TJ-, thanks. any workaround so far?
<TJ-> yongo: last I saw people were moving aside $HOME/.config/ to a back-up name but that's sort-of sledgehammer because it moves all your local config settings
<TJ-> yongo: it could be $HOME/.cache/ though, and that's dispensible, so you could try renaming that directory first
<yongo> TJ-, thanks, i'll try that. my desktop is pretty vanilla anyway, so there's not too much to lose
<yongo> the worst is that i have to restart everytime i want to switch to a different app cause i have no alt-tab and all the window controls like minimize etc are gone
<TJ-> yongo: we found creating a new user there is no problem, so it's definitely something in existing user settings
<yongo> TJ-, i see. thanks for advice, i'll try it out!
<yongo> TJ-, alright, the sledgehammer worked :)
<TJ-> yongo: :) could you do a diff of the old/new see if we can discover what setting upset it?
<yongo> i could
<yongo> TJ-, but there are many subfolders
<yongo> TJ-, any particular suspect?
<yongo> TJ-, probably compiz...
<TJ-> yongo: something like "diff -u $HOME/.config/ $HOME/.config-old" ... maybe wrap that in "pastebinit <(  ...commands... )" and I can take a look
<TJ-> yongo: oh, that should be "dif -ru ..." to do a recursive diff
<craigbass76> exit
<craigbass76> Oops, wrong window. :)
<yongo> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/BFXBivpA
<yongo> here you go
<TJ-> yongo: thanks :)
<yongo> you're welcome!
<TJ-> yongo: not brilliant but I'd guess maybe something in CONFIGBACKUP/unity3d
<yongo> TJ-,  i can paste contents of this folder
<yongo> TJ-, or i could restore it and see if the desktop is gone again
<TJ-> yongo: that's a good idea!
<TJ-> process of elimination :)
<yongo> TJ-, do i have to restart or is logout enough?
<TJ-> yongo: it's all user, so logout is sufficient
<yongo> TJ-, ok, brb
<yongo> TJ-, no, the desktop is still here
<yongo> TJ-, well i could do that for every remaining folder...
<TJ-> yongo: OK... I bet it's some weird interaction of multiple settings... if you want to be tortured go ahead but it's not necessary :)
<yongo> TJ-, kk, then not
<yongo> TJ-, thanks for helping :)
<gambl0re> hello?
<Bashing-om> gambl0re: Hello to you, your support question ?
<gambl0re> im trying to update my react site that is being hosted on github pages but my site isng being updated. anyone know what could be causing this?
<kenpen> I am trying to install emacs25 on a freshand updated  install of 17.10. This is what I get:
<kenpen> Setting up emacs25 (25.2+1-6) ... Install emacsen-common for emacs25 emacsen-common: Handling install of emacsen flavor emacs25 emacs25: error while loading shared libraries: libotf.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ERROR: install script from emacsen-common package failed dpkg: error processing package emacs25 (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors 
<kenpen> sudo apt install libotf0 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libotf0 is already the newest version (0.9.13-3build1). 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<rmunson> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kenpen> oops, sorry
<rmunson> Just so you don't get kicked out by our bot for flooding. ;-)
<rmunson> np kenpen, just a gentle nudge to the right area, pal!
<kenpen> ok, here is url: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xCkCkBdwgJ/
<kenpen> thanks :)
<rmunson> As for your actual issue, I'll let someone else go for it, because im stumped kenpen.
<kenpen> ok rmunson, thanks any way :)
<TJ-> !info emacs25
<ubottu> emacs25 (source: emacs25): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ GUI support). In component main, is optional. Version 25.2+1-6 (artful), package size 3246 kB, installed size 13114 kB
<Draconiator> "Sudo" is like the best program name in the history of operating systems.  lol
<Zythyr> Need help with a service not starting after manually decrypting a partition. Anyone have idea? More details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1013627/how-to-automatically-start-a-service-after-manually-decrypting-home-partition
<TJ-> Bug #1730092
<ubottu> bug 1730092 in emacs25 (Ubuntu) "package emacs25 25.2+1-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730092
<kenpen> ubottu, oh, a bug :(
<ubottu> kenpen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kenpen> lol
<Musk_of_justice> Wish I discovered IRC earlier
<Draconiator> What directory do program files get installed to?
<Musk_of_justice> https://askubuntu.com/questions/54395/where-can-i-find-the-location-of-folders-for-installed-programs this should help you
<Musk_of_justice> short answer /usr/bin
<TJ-> Draconiator: for each package the install locations can be seen with "dpkg -L <package-name>"
<Musk_of_justice> Is it worth dropping windows altogether ?
<Musk_of_justice> I've been torn between linux and windows for ages
<Musk_of_justice> using windows for games and specifix applications
<TJ-> Musk_of_justice: try them side by side, both have strengths and weaknesses and it can depend on what hardware it's running on too
<Musk_of_justice> so dualboot basically
<Musk_of_justice> its always useful having windows around
<rmunson> *dies inside*
<Musk_of_justice> haha
<Musk_of_justice> windows is useful for windows installation usbs
<akik> Musk_of_justice: you can make a windows installation usb in linux too
<Musk_of_justice> i sometimes do pc repair and such
<Musk_of_justice> but its a little trickier
<Musk_of_justice> also... game performance
<Musk_of_justice> and game variety
<TJ-> Musk_of_justice: I've not used/installed Windows since 2005 so it is certainly possible to do without it
<Musk_of_justice> I'll try to do similar
<rmunson> I do windows pc repair using linux and it's tools...
<rmunson> so absolutely possible.
<Musk_of_justice> linux master race
<TJ-> Ironic that most Windows forensics/data recovery requires Linux
<Draconiator> Heh, I noticed that too.
<Draconiator> I think that uses Tinycore
<Draconiator> and yet I know my way around Windows like the back of my hand, but when it comes to Linux I'm next to a complete n00b.
<rmunson> Embrace the dark side.
<Musk_of_justice> today i had to remember compiling so i could modify my ipod classic
<Musk_of_justice> this stuff makes me love computers
<Musk_of_justice> when in doubt , just ./
<Draconiator> going back to Win10 when the new hard drive comes in.  I only use Linux when my main hard drive dies.  LOVE it for that but seriously the only way I got it to SOME semblance of what I'm used to is Google.
<Musk_of_justice> google is good
<Musk_of_justice> but duckduckgo + irc is better
<Musk_of_justice> so i got 128 gb flashdrive
<Musk_of_justice> would it be enough for all possible linux based repair oriented distros/tools?
<TJ-> Musk_of_justice: I've a 2GB tool I've used for years which is enough, so the answer is definitely yes :)
<Kumool> Draconiator, and you'll always be one. at least when it comes to linux, however other OS's are better for learning
<Kumool> for example the freebsd handbook teaches you everything you need to know about the OS, well most of everything, what's left is knowing C and hacking the kernel, but you can learn everything about it
<Musk_of_justice> thanks TJ, I'll go ahead and fill it :> little moneymaker
<Nokaji> Hi, anyone wanna suggest an easy way to connect my 16.04 ubuntu PC to my android phone - I can use a cable or wifi router?
<jeremy31> Nokaji USB
<Nokaji> I've used Software DataCable a few times successfully but I use it so rarely, I never rememebr how to fire it up
<Nokaji> jeremy31: I'll look in to that
<jeremy31> You will likely have to go into USB options on the phone and select MTP or file transfer if you want to copy/delete files on the phone
<vlt> Musk_of_justice: I've been using grml.org as my repair distro for years now.
<Nokaji> jeremy31: okie - it does sound so simple I'm sure I tired it before resorting to otehr methods ... what you say may be the clue i needed
<Draconiator> Ubuntu for me.  or Xubuntu currently.  Used pure Ubuntu last time this hapenned.
<jeremy31> Nokaji Sometimes USB debugging needs to be enabled in developer options on the Android phone
<Nokaji> jeremy31: I don't have root enabled, hopefully that won't matter too much
<jeremy31> Nokaji USB debugging can be enabled on Android without root
<Nokaji> showsme 'MVP' & File Empty at the moment ut you've given me some trickts to try
<Nokaji> mtp*
<lighthunter> TJ-: apologies if you already saw these messages, but replaying them in case they slipped by. I failed miserably to get the resume callback approach you described working. However, I noticed https://github.com/hhfeuer/nvhda/blob/master/scripts/nvhda-resume.service and https://github.com/hhfeuer/nvhda/blob/master/scripts/nvhda-suspend.service.
<lighthunter> These make me think hhfeuer deliberately left out the resume callback and other things that would need to be changed to transition their DKMS module from prototype to full-fledged. They don't actually seem to work for me though. When I come back from suspend, I lose audio over HDMI. I think I am probably in over my head on this one.
<TJ-> lighthunter: yes, it looks like he took the easy approach to it :)
<TJ-> lighthunter: at least you got audio working at all, that was progress!
<lighthunter> like i said though, it doesn't actually work. (I never use suspend, so I am okay with the current state of affairs; I just figure this is helpful information if you decide to proceed.)
<lighthunter> yes, that was really all i was hoping to achieve, so i am perfectly satisfied. thanks again for the help.
<TJ-> lighthunter: we see a lot of these issues related to proprietary/closed-source code; it's so frustrating not to be able to dive in an fix it properly, or be guessing on how it works internally
<lighthunter> yes, i am aware. and the HW vendors tend only to test their code with Windows, which makes the lives of Linux driver developers dramatically more difficult.
<manudavidos> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 17.10 and I don't have sound, speakers show up on Pulseaudio but I can't hear anything
<samthewildone> I just installed PopOS a ubuntu fork from system76, the problem is my wimax is located but unable to connect to my service.
<samthewildone> Am I missing any drivers ?
<TJ-> samthewildone: we only support Ubuntu here, not derivatives
<samthewildone> TJ-, thanks for pointing me in the right direction, I really appreciated it.
<TJ-> manudavidos: could the wrong profile be selected? check the Configuration tab of pavucontrol
<rmunson> "unofficial" derivatives...which PopOS does fall under.
<manudavidos> T3: Tried to do so, doesn't work
<Nokaji> jeremy31: I.ve set up those options. The drive auto-opens in 'files', display proper name "Moto G(4)" however there are no files displayed. Right-clicking properties produces a list of "unknown"'s, I also get PERMISSIONS usb:008,007 (mtp) 'could not be determined'
<TJ-> manudavidos: another thing to check, from terminal, is to run 'alsamixer' and check the sound device doesn't have a separate 'mute' or 'automute' toggle, or master/pcm volume set to 0
<manudavidos> T3: Thanks, I'll try it now
<TJ-> manudavidos: also, is the built-in audio the default device. We're seeing a lot of systems recently where HDMI audio is being found first and set as the default. When an application is playing sound, in the pavucontrol Playback tab, check which output the application is sending to, and try changing it (drop-down menu on right side of application/meida name)
<jeremy31> Nokaji Any other new objects in file manager?  Some Motorola devices have Windows drivers on them that cause issues with accessing the file system
<Nokaji> ...
<Nokaji> did see a 192.168.... IP number, it said "busy", I closed it down and will re-conect the phone, in case
<Nokaji> jeremy31: thanks - I'm looking on google too for the error code
<Nokaji> jeremy31: I've opened it in terminal (I'm a novice), gone up a couple of CD. and can see some files at "/run/user/1000/"
<manudavidos> T3: Looked at it, Master set to 100 no mute or automute toggle
<manudavidos> T3: Any other suggestions?
<TJ-> manudavidos: you may have missed my last suggestion...
<TJ-> manudavidos: also, is the built-in audio the default device. We're seeing a lot of systems recently where HDMI audio is being found first and set as the default. When an application is playing sound, in the pavucontrol Playback tab, check which output the application is sending to, and try changing it (drop-down menu on right side of application/meida name)
<Nokaji> just maybe i can do a 'copy (all)' command and then search at my leisure
<Nokaji> oops, silly me ... this is ubuntu files
<manudavidos> T3: It doesn't allow me to change the output
<manudavidos> T3: I'm using Xiaomi MI Air laptop
<neopsyche> helo all
<TJ-> manudavidos: I'm not sure then, if you've got the correct profile selected and the correct default (built-in) device
<neopsyche> Can anyone help with 'hard drive, read only, cant add or delete files, 3 partitions, ext4 + ntfs)
<neopsyche> Ubuntu 16.04
<neopsyche> (external drive, 1TB)
<kenden> exit
 * rmunson hands kenden a /
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: Tell is more of the target hard drive .
<neopsyche> bashing-om what do you mean?
<neopsyche> bashing-om I am referring to external backup drive on USB, with 3 partitions on the drive
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: internal drive, USB ? how is it mounted ?
<neopsyche> bashing-om it is external drive
<neopsyche> bashing-om internal drive is connected in the drive bay / notebook
<neopsyche> basing-om the drive in question is on usb 2.0
<neopsyche> (via cable/port)
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: is it connected now ?
<userus> hello
<neopsyche> sure.
<neopsyche> yes
<zhiqi> hi
<userus> has anyone been able to get a usb to hdmi cable to work on ubuntu 16?
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: pastebin ' ls -al /media/<username> ; sudo parted -l ' . see what tale gets told .
<manudavidos__> TJ: Sorry, my internet is bad, is there any suggestion to fix audio? (It works with LiveCD/USB)
<TJ-> manudavidos__: are they different kernel versions?
<neopsyche> bashing-om does not seem to say anything on pastebin except the comand
<manudavidos__> TJ: No they are same
<neopsyche> basing-om https://askubuntu.com/questions/333287/external-hard-disk-read-only
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: ' ls -al /media/<username> | nc termbin,com ' where <username is your actual used ID .
<neopsyche> used ID?
<neopsyche> account for termbin?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: use $USER and then the user doesn't need to change it :)
<neopsyche> ok
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: the username you use when logging into your system .
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) thanks !
<VILCHIS> hola desde cancun
<neopsyche> bashing-om still does not show much https://gist.github.com/anonymous/03a5838ed81cda043e25c3e339acc135
<neopsyche> bashing-om same problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/333287/external-hard-disk-read-only
<neopsyche> (similar drive)
<VILCHIS> esto funciona o no?
<Zythyr> Need help starting a service after decrypting a partition. My service is NOT starting. More details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1013627/how-to-automatically-start-a-service-after-manually-decrypting-home-partition
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: Sorry, did not give the port to access - 9999 . my result for reference : http://termbin.com/xp2w .
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> access 9999?
<Draconiator> I'm pretty sure every viral term originated from Linux in some way heh
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: '  ls -al /media/$USER | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<neopsyche> https://gist.github.com/ff7a1c3ee26a0ba214e82f617f7146d1
<neopsyche> doesnt show anything
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: neopsyche Well, let's back up a level . what shows ' ls -al /media/ ' ?
<manudavidos__> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu 17.10 no audio problem?
<neopsyche> see pvt
<neopsyche> basing-om see pvt
<neopsyche> bashing-om https://pastebin.com/mVLQsJLE
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: What is "  usb -> usb0 " all abput ? Never ever seen a device symlinked !
<neopsyche> no idea. i think i was hacked
<neopsyche> some files deleted.. noticed a strange ftp connection a while back
<neopsyche> i dont know enough to know what it is.. just that there was sensitive information on the drie that seems to have been deleted
<on3pk> I'm trying to do some apt-get upgrades and it keeps failing.  I get this message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mTSy5hMrQb/
<neopsyche> bashing-om also.. it could be something to do with circuit board controller.. which goes in the drive holder for external drives
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: What shows ' ls -al /media/usb ' . Like advised, I sorta out in left field here .
<visip> on3pk: apt-get autoremove ; apt-get autoclean
<on3pk> visip, I do that, but going through the apt-get update/upgrade processes still fails
<jonasmcl> who wants to make a boat load of money
<vfw> Nokaji: kdeconnect
<vfw> Nokaji: and wifi file transfer
<vfw> and / or
<jonasmcl> i have this idea and i need help
<Nokaji> vfw: Appreciated, thanks - I have had success before but possibly I changed my config somehow plus I always struggle as I connect so infrequently - memory fades
<vfw> on3pk  sudo apt-get -f install
<neopsyche> bashing-om ng timeout: 240 seconds)
<neopsyche> <visip> on3pk: apt-get auto
<vfw> on3pk: Maybe even: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<neopsyche> bashing-om lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 15:57 /media/usb -> usb0
<neopsyche> maby some kind of intel AMT thing
<on3pk> vfw: doesn't seem to wannt help
<on3pk> anyway to see what the error actually is?
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: Sorry, I just do not know what to advise in this respect - never seen such before - That symlink makes no sense to me .
<neopsyche> interesting
<vfw> on3pk: sudo apt-get clean
<neopsyche> thanks
<vfw> on3pk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bashing-om> neopsyche: Hang loose here .. see what others with greater skill can advise .
<neopsyche> thaniks
<vfw> on3pk: If all else fails, just remove the offending file.
<vfw> on3pk: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/manpages_4.10-2_all.deb
<on3pk> after I delete the file, it will then try to download it again at the next upgrade command
<on3pk> I can hold back manpages, but then nothign upgrades
#ubuntu 2019-03-04
<patakija> tomreyn: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ycszz0ga97a8ysl/GOPR2637.JPG?dl=0
<patakija> looked into all of them, they were either empty or had options that dont have any effect on the issue
<tomreyn> patakija: nvme or sata configuration could be relevant. but if you already tried ... ok
<tomreyn> i guess it all comes back to the error message you quoted initially
<patakija> tomreyn: both of them empty
<tomreyn> patakija: hehe. on the booted system, does "lsblk" return anything other than the system you booted from?
<tomreyn> patakija: hehe. on the booted system, does "lsblk" return anything other than the storage you booted from?
<tomreyn> ignore the first variant of this question, please.
<patakija> dont worry, i got what you meant :D
<patakija> it shows the pendrive and a 1,7G loop...
<tomreyn> that's gonna be the ram disk
<tomreyn> patakija: i suspect this is also you? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2413846
<patakija> yep
<tomreyn> if so, just return it saying you can't run linux on it (while you could on your previous HP)
<patakija> i ran out the return period sadly... (didnt had time te mess with it)
<tomreyn> patakija: the other option would be to have a kernel develop look into it, and then wait for them to maybe come up with a fix, and then a new kernel to be released with the fix, and then for a live cd to become available with this kernel version so you can install.
<tomreyn> patakija: reporting a bug using the ubuntu-bug command, and another against https://bugzilla.kernel.org is probably the right thing to do if you're hoping to ever run linux on it.
<tomreyn> ... booted form this emmc
<patakija> i already submitted a bug report but so far no-one looked at it so IDK if thats going the happen, oh well i just rob the sd card from one of the rpi's and lets see if i can get installed on that
<tomreyn> can you point me to the bug you reported?
<tomreyn> maybe there's something i can add to it.
<nightshift> Hang on, just understood what was happening here. Can I ask a couple questions?
<tomreyn> nightshift: that's the primary purpose of this channel, if those are ubuntu related
<tomreyn> ubuntu *support* that is
<nightshift> I meant towards patakija and their problem  :)
<patakija> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1818407       It was submitted from the live system so it could be missing stuff....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1818407 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Cant access emmc, error -84" [Undecided,New]
<nightshift> patakija, I've had problems with my sd reader with debian, might be completely unrelated, but, worth a shot
<patakija> okay, microsd card reader seems to be working, lets see if this picky uefi lets it boot from it...
<nightshift> Were you able to access the reader while on the live system, and if not, did you try it with a card plugged in before you booted?
<patakija> nightshift: funnily enough the sd card reader seems to be working, the issue is with the emmc storage
<tomreyn> patakija: you said you also tried with 18.04.2 (the .2 being important), right? if so, same errors there?
<nightshift> Ooooo, I misunderstood patakija, I thought emmc was referring to the cardreader, not hardwired storage, disregard
<patakija> nightshift: NP :)
<patakija> tomreyn: no, .1
<nightshift> .2 might be needed?
<nightshift> especially since it's a new machine
<tomreyn> patakija: okay, you could try again with .2, which would give you both a newer (patches) and (slightly) higher versioned kernel image than the 18.10 installer. but i'm not promising anything there.
<tomreyn> patakija: may i suggest to change this bug report in that it affects linux, not the release upgrader?
<patakija> where can i do that?
<tomreyn> patakija: and if you don't mind porting your kernel log ( https://termbin.com/mulu ) as a file attachment to the bug report this could be very useful in debugging this.
<tomreyn> patakija: you can change the "affects" at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1818407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1818407 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Cant access emmc, error -84" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> log in, then on the yellow line, click the triangle next to "ubuntu-release-upgrader"
<tomreyn> then where it says "Package: ubuntu-release-upgrader", replace "ubuntu-release-upgrader" by "linux"
<patakija> done
<tomreyn> you may want to run "apport-collect 1818407" from the (k)ubuntu 18.04.2 installer/live system if you'll re-test with it
<patakija> ok, making the thumbdrive right now, i really hope this is one of the faster ones...
<johnfg> tomreyn: Still working on that annoying problem with sudo -i, been over in #ldap, but not getting anywhere yet.
<johnfg> tomreyn: My question: would it hurt anything to remove sudo, then reinstall it?
<patakija> tomreyn: no luck...
<tomreyn> patakija: i updated your bug report
<tomreyn> patakija: so you see the same messages now?
<tomreyn> johnfg: removing sudo would impact your ability of running commands as root.
<tomreyn> such as you'd need to install sudo
<patakija> yes, and now also shows error -110
<patakija> the only question is is this mmc0 device is the internal one or the card reader
<tomreyn> patakija: error -110 is also printed on the termbin.com paste
<patakija> okay, then i didnt notice it before..
<tomreyn> patakija: unfortunately i'm not sure which one this is either.
<tomreyn> hmm it's connected to the pci bus as 0000:00:1c.0
<tomreyn> i suspec tthe sd card is rather connected to usb, but woul dneed to see lspci -nn and lsusb outputs to be sure.
<tomreyn> the device reporting these errors is connected to an "Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor N4200/N3350/E3900 Series eMMC Controller [8086:5acc]"
<tomreyn> patakija: you have secureboot disabled, right? i think it said so on the log, but we should double check.
<patakija> yes, had to delete platform key to do it
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> i think what's causing the issues is actually the controller, not the emmc itself.
<patakija> lspci -nn :  https://termbin.com/m2ko
<tomreyn> if you search for     linux "[8086:5acc]"   all you see is issues
<tomreyn> 00:1c.0 SD Host controller [0805]: Intel Corporation Celeron N3350/Pentium N4200/Atom E3900 Series eMMC Controller [8086:5acc] (rev 0b)
<tomreyn> patakija: apport already posted all the info needed now, thanks
<patakija> i should be the one thanking for all the help... :)
<tomreyn> ;-)
<patakija> lets see if i can use an sd card in the mean time.... :D
<Tin_man> I vote Ubuntu the most stable OS of 2019..
<tomreyn> johnfg: so the problem is with this high GID you have there, not necessarily with sudo. i don't think you did already rule out having this GID defined in LDAP, did you?
<tomreyn> johnfg: you could also share the pam + sudo + other configuration edits you made to get this system to authenticate against LDAP. so far i don't think yu shared any configurations.
 * tomreyn bbl
<johnfg> tomreyn: I did, in that's it's not in any data in openldap.  I just noted this to follow:
<johnfg> Something else: after a reboot, the error still comes about the groups, but the number is changed.  So it must be generating it from somewhere.
<tomreyn> hmm that's strange, yes, you'd expect this to not change dynamically.
<smallville7123> How do I know if I can connect via USB Wi-Fi
<smallville7123> As enp1s0 never changes
<smallville7123> In ifconfig -a
<tomreyn> smallville7123: enp1s0 is an ethernet (en) PCI (p) device, not a wireless LAN (wl) USB device. so your USB Wireless LAN device is just not detected.
<smallville7123> USB Ethernet *
<tomreyn> so it's with a wire, not wireless?
<smallville7123> whatever Protocol USB Tethering uses idk
<tomreyn> smallville7123: you can unplug the usb device, then run "dmesg -w" and keep it running, then insert the usb device, and post the output on the dmesg -w to a pastebin (and press ctrl -c to stop dmesg -w).
<smallville7123> On my previous distro it always picked it up as an Ethernet connection
<tomreyn> an usb connected tethered android device would look something like this enp0s29u1u2
<smallville7123> Ok
 * smallville7123 waits until his packages finish installing before disconnecting Bluetooth wifi
<DUKENUKEM> tomreyn: thanks for the link ill check it out. my use case is that i had an ubuntu 14.04 machine that i was already kernel debugging, but then i need to debug kernel 4.4x. so i figured instead of installing a completely new ubuntu, i would dist-upgrade because i read that the latest 16.04 was supposed to be a 4.4 kernel which is exactly what i needed to debug. so i dist-upgrade'ed, then got on 4.4.0-142
<DUKENUKEM> and found that i had no way to install the -dbgsym packge. i updated my packages with apt-get update, and saw i was able to get 4.4.0-21-dbgsym, so i installed that and installed the corresponding kernel package. thisbooted fine but broke systemtap. so now i have given up and said i should just install a newer version of ubuntu for my research. frankly, i would install debian but they use the SLAB
<DUKENUKEM> alloactor and you guys use SLUB, so i am forced to use you or someone similar. anyway, end rant. just want to say that this isnt the first time ive had to wrestle with old ubuntu versions and have found myself left out in the dark without dbg symbols. frankly, this happens to me probaly once every few months where the ubuntu system is supposed to have my dbg packages but they dont.
<yvyz> !spam DUKENUKEM
<DUKENUKEM> spam? lol
<DUKENUKEM> im making a valid complaint that i never see the proper dbgsym packages
<smallville7123> Lol
<DUKENUKEM> im forced to work within the confines of apt, and when i do so i cannot install what i need to install. if ubuntu offers -dbgsym packages, they shouldnt randomly take them offline. shit just like i said, google for a 4.4.0-143 dbgsym package. all you find is 2 pages of google where you can get an i386 package
<DUKENUKEM> and obviously i appreciate ubuntu for what they do, but if theyre looking to be the distro that satisfies all demands, hey, here's a complaint
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: no one here forces you to do anything. this is a support channel. discussions and rants should go elsewhere.
<DUKENUKEM> its sometihing i run across all the time
<DUKENUKEM> where should they go?
<tomreyn> there is #ubuntu-discuss, but note that there are rules covering all the ubuntu channels (usually pointed to on the topic, such as here)
<DUKENUKEM> ok ill redirect there then
<mezan> I want to sync my local folder with a google drive account. I tried rclone but it's basic push/pull and not a two way sync client. Do you know any good alternative? I've found InSync but it's propietary
<mouses> mezan: https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse
<mezan> mouses: I'm not interested in fuses bcz they're not offline (or sync) just a local interface (right?)
<mouses> mezan: right, maybe that won't work for you then :(
<mouses> but I mean you could setup a script/cron job to copy/sync stuff for when it is online
<mezan> mouses: I already have a simple script with rclone sync but the problem with this (and probably ocaml-fuse) is one-way sync which is quite dangerous! I want something like dropbox which kind of now when to delete and when not (and when give a conflict). But in the case of rclone you just do simple push and pull and you should manually consider everything which is quite error prone
<mouses> yeah, makes sense :(
<mouses> good luck, there's gotta be something out there
<mezan> mouses: InSync is available but it's not free (as speech) and quite closed source.
<tomreyn> DUKENUKEM: so for amd64, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-4.4.0-142-generic-dbgsym_4.4.0-142.168_amd64.ddeb is there and http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages (apt source "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ xenial-updates  main") points to it.
<tomreyn> looks good to me.
<tomreyn> or if you'll use -proposed, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-signed/linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic-dbgsym_4.4.0-143.169_amd64.ddeb is also where "Package: linux-image-4.4.0-143-generic-dbgsym" in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/xenial-proposed/main/binary-amd64/Packages (apt source "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ xenial-proposed  main") points to.
<yvyz> I made a booboo configuring tightvncserver for myself and no I cannot launch nautilus on my local/regular desktop. I get this error in /var/log/syslog -> org.gnome.Nautilus[2035]: Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<yvyz> No plugins. Only happening when I just open nautilus. I noticed that if I have a terminal opened running "nautilus --check", I am able to run nautilus as normal. Strangest thing ever.
<yvyz> I guess the only booboo I made was: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel gnome-settings-daemon metacity nautilus
<yvyz> gnome-terminaly
<yvyz> And then nautilus got... ahem... naughty.
<yvyz> mezan: Currently rclone does not support active sync on file/folder changes/updates. It is planned for the future but for now most users are using awaitnotify to get live syncing done.
<yvyz> mezan: rclone is best used for backups and restores right now. There are some thing you can do, scripting wise with init.d or systemd or cron, to get similar functionality of "live syncing."
<calher> What is the package for linux called?
<yvyz> mezan: if you want to do something like a live backup, you should consider something like mounting web-dav disks or using sshfs locally.
<mezan> yvyz: I'm now reading something about RCloneSync (a Python wrapper) ... what is awaitnotify? I couldn't find it
<yvyz> I might not be using the correct name
<mezan> systemd and live sync isn't important for me (I can do cron, or just manually). But since I've multiple clients I want a relible two way sync
<yvyz> I personally have been waiting for live sync myself. The rclone platform is a godsend.
<mezan> yvyz: what about grive2?
<mezan> have you used it?
<mcrabble> I'm having trouble with resume from suspend.  AMD APU, HDMI connection, the machine wakes, but the screen acts as if there's no signal.  Only fix is to hard reset
<yvyz> mezan: multi remote functionality is supported and supported well. But I dont have a setup that requires supporting multiple clients yet. I intended on it and its where I found the roadblock with rclone you have right now.
<calher> What ratio of disk space do you use for DejaDup?
<mezan> yvyz: yeah agreed. Thanks
<calher> I use 3:1 for full copies.  Should I use 0.5:1 for DejaDup?
<yvyz> calher: expecting a .5x compression ratio is what I would consider "ballsy"
<yvyz> Over prepare your disk partition, and expand as necessary.
<calher> yvyz, so what is the proper ratio for usable disk space:DejaDup?
<yvyz> That is highly dependant upong how you configure your backups, the number of incremental backups (or any) that you do, what you are backing up... and so forth.
<yvyz> You should review what your total size of files you want to backup, calculate the common difference in sizes after changes (for mathing incremental) and going from there.
<yvyz> I do not, perosnally, consider there to be a "proper ratio"
<yvyz> Plus I back up to a huge RAID array.
<calher> Then I can't do incremental backups.  I don't get more disk space until I know all of it can be backed up.
<calher> So I buy four at a time.
<smallville7123> tomreyn: https://bpaste.net/show/64c8415607b4
<tomreyn> smallville7123: normally it'd look like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YNW5YQCTc5/
<smallville7123> Ok
<tomreyn> smallville7123: are you using *USB* tethering or something else?
<smallville7123> I'm using USB tethering
<tomreyn> smallville7123: which ubuntu version is this, whch android version?
<nightshift> smallville7123, then what was your comment about the bluetooth when you were asked for that paste?
<smallville7123> 16.04 android pie
<tomreyn> "lsb_release -ds" returns what exactly? and "cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline"?
<smallville7123> Xenial
<yvyz> calher: Why do you have that restriction?
<tomreyn> smallville7123: no
<calher> yvyz, I'm tired of losing my data, and I don't use the Cloud.
<smallville7123> 16.04.10
<tomreyn> smallville7123: that's your second wrong guess, you're not running ubuntu
<calher> smallville7123, .10?!  I jusst got .6 a few days ago!
<tomreyn> come back when you do
<smallville7123> Linux version 4.4.0-142-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-033) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10) ) #168-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 16 21:00:45 UTC 2019
<yvyz> calher: This is getting a little out of band for this channel, but consider spending more time reviewing your growth rates as you implement your backup plan.
<yvyz> calher: Still don't understand why you would want to do some basic calculations on your growth rate, and throw down some extra drives to build a bigger storage partition.
<calher> yvyz, I did ask for a ratio.  I just want a formula of some sort.
<yvyz> calher: again, highly dependant on your compression selection, and how you configure your back ups. People are paid six figure incomes to develop storage stratagies for companies, this isn't a "one algorithm" fits all situation.
<smallville7123> Should "lspci -n | awk '/0280/{print$3}'" return something if such suppo get
<smallville7123> Should "lspci -n | awk '/0280/{print$3}'" return something if such support is present
<calher> yvyz, I can't be trusted to design a reliable system.  It's why I don't use Arch.
<tomreyn> smallville7123: are you running ubuntu?
<yvyz> calher: lol, i respect your self awareness.
<yvyz> calher: honestly, if you dont want to make it hard on yourself and not use incremental backups, consider a basic 1:1, use compression that could give you .74:1, and plan on (buy disks for) 1.5:1
<smallville7123> No
<yvyz> calher: but who knows, maybe you find a 150GB database dump and want to back it up with duplicity. How are you going to manage your backup storage array size when you are the one downloading and storing more and more files.
<nightshift> tomreyn, I have a strange suspicion that if they are, its the original (beta) windows subsystem for linux, and, if so, access to peripherals was severely limited.
<calher> yvyz, was this for NOT doing incremental backups?  I'm only interested in DejaDup for incremental backups; I use rsync for full backups.
<yvyz> At that, we are now offtopic of this channel.
<calher> DejaDup is the default for Ubuntu, but OK.
<yvyz> What you are asking for is not ubuntu specific tho.
<tomreyn> smallville7123: we only support ubuntu here. please feel free to ask your support questions here when you run it.
<tomreyn> nightshift: i prefer facts over speculation, where possible.
<nightshift> Of course.
<yvyz> WSL is about as linux as BSD is linux.
<yvyz> #opinion
<calher> nightshift, are you running an Ubuntu-based OS?  Install Ubuntu, duplicate your problem there, and come back here with the Ubuntu system.
<leftyfb> yvyz: WSL is not linux at all. Since it does not run the linux kernel. Regardless, any discussion/support for WSL should be done in #ubuntu-windows
<nightshift> calher, I was speculating on smallville's problem. I AM running ubuntu, did have a problem earlier, fixed it, but still hanging around
<yvyz> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yvyz> There is also #ubuntu-discuss
<tomreyn> also ##linux where some of us occasionally support non ubuntu users
<yvyz> Ugh, I cannot get into ##linux because I am a tor-sasl user.
<yvyz> :(
<leftyfb> yvyz: visit #freenode for help with that. Your host has little to do with being able to auth to nickserv
<yvyz> leftyfb: the channel itself has banned all tor-sasl users.
<yvyz> due to endless abuse.
<Sebastien> Can someone tell me how can i fix this? Package libpqxx-4.0 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Sebastien> E: Package 'libpqxx-4.0' has no installation candidate
<OerHeks> Sebastien, on what ubuntu version?
<Sebastien> 16.04
<Bashing-om> Sebastien: Maybe get a hint of what is going on ' apt policy libpqxx-* " ?
<OerHeks> it should be, enable universe?
<OerHeks> !info  libpqxx-4.0 xenial
<ubottu> libpqxx-4.0 (source: libpqxx): C++ library to connect to PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 134 kB, installed size 476 kB
<impi> hello. work gave me a mac, but I cannot run mac os, i simply cant work with it
<impi> fancy mac, and i am trying to install ubuntu on it. getting a kernel panic with 18.04
<impi> anyone seen this before?
<calher> impi, I wish I could help.  I can sympathize with you, though.  My school forced us to use it and I almost got failed for saying no.
<impi> damn. i don't know why they would do that
<impi> insane
<tarzeau> impi: one with secure chip? laptop or real?
<tarzeau> impi: tried 19.04? debian?
<impi> i can literally not even tie my shoes using a mac....
<impi> bloody OS is so confusing
<tarzeau> macOS is great stuff
<impi> tarzeau: laptop
<tarzeau> it's not confusing at all, you're just wasted by microsoft and linux
<impi> hehe
<tarzeau> wonder what you would do with solaris, haha or plan9
<impi> good one
<impi> i used to run gentoo, and freebsd
<impi> thank GOD for ubuntu
<tarzeau> i used to run OPENSTEP
<tarzeau> ubuntu is PITA imho
<impi> haha wow
<impi> aww it's not that bad
<tarzeau> it's about time to move on for me, sel4 or barrelfish.o
<tarzeau> IT IS!
<impi> how so?
<tarzeau> are you running multiuser systems?
<tarzeau> because of OOM!
<impi> oh hectic, just web servers
<tarzeau> try gnu/kfreebsd (i'm running that too)
<tarzeau> oh we use it on the desktop since 15 years
<impi> not hadd oom issues in a looong time
<tarzeau> i'm having OOM once in a while
<tarzeau> and it's not because we don't have enough memory
<impi> maybe a kernel thing
<tarzeau> and hardware failures bringing down the system is also ugly. not happening with micro kernels
<impi> what kernel you running?
<tarzeau> linux
<impi> > 4.13 ?
<tarzeau> yes it's a kernel thing, well disputable, if people go out of memory
<tarzeau> yes. OOM is part of linux, and there's no solution to it:
<tarzeau> https://lwn.net/Articles/104179/ (read the red part)
<impi> what app is taking all the memory?
<tarzeau> i'm glad linus is not running an airline
<tarzeau> impi: mozilla firefox, google software, self written software
<impi> oh i see
<tarzeau> i wouldn't call software on linux systems app
<yvyz> I have/had an ubuntu hacbook pro with retina.
<tarzeau> because it's not self contained
<tarzeau> don't get me started with snaps, appimage or flathub
<yvyz> You dont exactly get the sweetness of everything mac (eventually it grows on you like a fungus)
<yvyz> My hacbook took 18.4 with no problems.
<tarzeau> yvyz: true. you get 2nd class software with gtk and qt (gnome+kde)
<yvyz> impi: are you able fully boot?
<impi> yvyz: no, i choose the solution to try ubuntu
<yvyz> Side-note. Honestly if I wasnt lazy with configuring a replacement for time machine (which, dude... is pretty effin' sweet) i'd have ubuntu on it and nothing else.
<impi> and then it fails with vfs
<impi> let me get the error
<yvyz> yes plz thanks
<yvyz> I was a hardcore windows person, who became hardcore linux, softened up to ubuntu, and was grossly against apple for the longest time.
<yvyz> That retina display though...
<yvyz> And diskutil.
<calher> I love Flatpak.
<tarzeau> haha, and cell phone? i'm so against microsoft and google
<yvyz> no, eff the cell.
<tarzeau> not so much apple. iOS and macOS, tvOS are nice things
<calher> yvyz, do you have a cellphone?
<tarzeau> calher: what software do you install with it?
<impi> yvyz: just trying 18.10 quick
<yvyz> calher: ofcourse. its just not an iphone
<impi> will grab the error on 18.04 now
<yvyz> impi: ok.
<yvyz> impi: thx
<calher> tarzeau, what it was designed for: desktop applications.  Telegram, qTox, Delta Chat, Polari.
<yvyz> flatpak == cross linux-platform apps
 * tarzeau prefers debian packages
<yvyz> ^ ditto
<tarzeau> and free software (which telegram is not)
<yvyz> But flatpak looks nice.
<tarzeau> nor delta chat, nor polari
<calher> tarzeau, the client is free/libre and does not rely on Chromium code.
<Gerowen> debs are nice, but they often depend on other things on your system, and if you've got the wrong version of a library things can have a hissy fit.  With flatpaks or snaps, dependencies are part of the package, you don't have to install several other dependency packages to provide libraries for the thing you actually want to use.
<tarzeau> yvyz: how come it's cross platform?
<calher> Now Delta Chat is problematic.  It does use Electron, and I'm hoping to write a GTK client soon.
<tarzeau> yvyz: it's cross linux, not cross platform, platform is i386, amd64, mips, sparc, m68k, arm...
<yvyz> tarzeau: flatpak brings in a number of core libraries to your system and compiles them for you. allow the developer to reference the flatpak libs and not target an os specific version.
<tarzeau> yvyz: can i get one such flatpak thing and it'll run on ALL MY LINUXen? certainly not
<yvyz> you are right
<yvyz> semantics
<yvyz> shoot me.
<tarzeau> it's not pre-built, so it's not cross platform (binary), but maybe source cross platform, but that's a lot of software anyways
<tarzeau> the only cross-platform i remember is the one of NeXT 1989, with intel, hp-ux, solaris, windows, m68k, and sparc
<yvyz> you are so l33t you could almost come over to #ubuntu-discuss to talk about this.
<yvyz> impi: any luck?
<tarzeau> meanwhile it's bought back from apple, and they have a nice plan (destroy microsoft, and google)
<calher> I like being able to have a flash drive with each app having just a Windows installer, a Mac disk image, and a Flatpak ref.
<tarzeau> yvyz: if you didn't say almost, i'd have joined
<yvyz> ^ top.lol
<tarzeau> i'd even go for reactos > windows
<tarzeau> simply because of the company behind it, and the person, and their crime at humanity (arial, comic sans)
<tarzeau> to just name a few
<yvyz> !#ubuntu-discuss
<yvyz> impi: still here?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if bionic and higher isnt suppose to auto kernel cleanup now? remain current +2 previous ones?
<flyinprogrammer> i believe the defaults in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d are going to show you that old kernel packages always stick around
<lotuspsychje> lemme check fl
<yvyz> Hey, any reason I cannot get nautilus to execute correctly from gnome dash-to-dock. was working perfectly until I fenagled some stuff for tightvncviewer. Now it just sits and gives me the waiting icon. I can launch it just fine from terminal though.
<yvyz> #upset. Any ideas?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: i still use our own removeoldkernels script
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: but i thought it was now a feature baked in the updates, auto kernel cleanup?
<lotuspsychje> ive seen it work before
<tarzeau> seems (from you) it's not active by default
<tarzeau> it's some post apt hooks i think, no idea why it's not working for you
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats what im trying to find out why
<lotuspsychje> flyinprogrammer: https://hastebin.com/adatawoheh.makefile
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: i'm using this: https://github.com/alexmyczko/autoexec.bat/blob/master/remove-old-kernels
<yvyz> Also, how do I find out which .desktop file the unity launcher is referencing?>
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: are you on unity?
<yvyz> sorry no
<yvyz> i meant gnome
<yvyz> its been a long day.
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: so nautilus isnt launching anymore after you messed with vnc?
<yvyz> yes, I did some apt install gnome-*stuf* and nautilus was one of them
<yvyz> ive tried reinstalling, no luck.
<yvyz> I think of the .desktop's is either corrupted or wrong
<yvyz> There a re few of them /usr/share/applications that refer to nautilus
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: maybe its user related in your /home configs
<yvyz> I want to target the one that gnome is referencing and see if I can fix it. I can launch nautilus from terminal just fine.
<yvyz> Maybe
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: while you launch, can you open a tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VnPMgmmc64/
<lotuspsychje> hmm display 2, did you edit some stuff during vnc screen assign or something?
<yvyz> only the vncviewer config
<yvyz> that was it.
<yvyz> ive since walked back all changes
<lotuspsychje> maybe thats where it went wrong
<yvyz> removed vncviewer etc
<lotuspsychje> nautilus still thinks it needs screen 2
<yvyz> Well yea, but now theres some problem with no program associated with it
<dixoncx> Hi, have setup encrypted swap with crypttab.. but after kernel upgrade boot is hanging.. "A start job is running for dev-mapper-swap.device ( ... / no limit)"
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau flyinprogrammer seems like sudo apt autoremove doesnt do anything, so must be good
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: i also usually check deborphan and dpkg -l |grep -v ^ii
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: alot of RC
<tarzeau> that's config file left overs
<tarzeau> you can clean that up with dpkg -P (apt-get --purge remove pkg)
<tarzeau> unless you want to keep the config files of that package(s)
<client35> If my computer - 18.04 - isn't showing anything on the monitors, how can I "restart" it without restarting the whole machine? I'm looking at possibly restarting the gnome session while ssh'd in from my macbook
<yvyz> Man I cannot figure this one out.
<dixoncx> so we need to do for kernel upgrades after setting up cryptsetup - encrypted swap ?
<yvyz> Cannot find anything
<client35> since I'm ssh'd in, I tried running the following but I believe it's trying to apply that to my ssh connection
<client35> $ gnome-shell --replace
<client35> Window manager warning: Unsupported session type
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: are you on wayland or xorg?
<yvyz> x11
<yvyz> Im currently recursively grepping my entire drive for references to nautilus
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus-data
<yvyz> Did that a bit ago. no dice
 * yvyz wonders if reboot magic will work.
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: check also dconf-editor for nautilus & vnc
<yvyz> nothing out of the orginary. normal nautilus settings
<yvyz> and then the password setting for vnc
<yvyz> that was it
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: you still got ./vnc files in your home?
<yvyz> rm -rf'd em
<lotuspsychje> weird
<yvyz> Yea I know
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: did you check all your workspaces too?
<yvyz> Sure did
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: can you try from synaptic, see if there are multiple nautilus there
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: or try: export DISPLAY=:1
<yvyz> did not work
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<yvyz> still attemping 2
<yvyz> yea and synaptic shows no duplicates
<yvyz> i wonder if I need to just reinstlal ubuntu-desktop
<yvyz> :(
<lotuspsychje> nautilus probably thinks it needs to launch on screen 2 vnc
<yvyz> yea, thats what I am thinking
<lotuspsychje> the question is why, after killing vnc
<lotuspsychje> and where :p
<yvyz> and now I get the gtk warnings
<yvyz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/72fKdrW5Tr/
<yvyz> I went back and made sure it was attempting :1 from before and it was
<yvyz> for something reason something is screwed
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: what about  export DISPLAY=:0 ?
<yvyz> maybe I should nuke my gtk-#.# folders?
<yvyz> neg
<yvyz> ok
<yvyz> wait
<yvyz> i cycled throuhg them
<yvyz> and I can run nautilus from terminal again
<yvyz> still cannot get nautilus to launch with the launcher
<yvyz> interesting
<yvyz> as long as the nautilus progam is running from terminal, I can run nautilus from the launcher
<lotuspsychje> weird that
<yvyz> So when nautilus runs from the  laucnher, it is always trying :2
<yvyz> Where it should be trying :0
<yvyz> So, the vnc config somewhere screwed something up.
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: check properties of the nautilus icon in /usr/share/applications?
<yvyz> I will note that I was never able to get the vnc to show gnome at alleither... in fact JUST nautilus
<yvyz> yea, theres multiple declarations in there
<yvyz> https://termbin.com/tl6y
<whoareU> how to build a lan with two linux pc and one cable
<yvyz> whoareU: a crossover cable
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: how about a nautilus purge, remove configs, remove icons from share, clean all system with bleachbit and reboot :p
<whoareU> i dont know how to configure
<yvyz> Ha
<yvyz> whoareU: crossover cable
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: all the .desktop's exec reference nautilus --new-window
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: literally nothing in here out of the ordinary
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: mabe some .X file is effed somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> i only got 3 nautilus icons in there
<yvyz> Which is why I wanted to figure out which file the launcher is referencing
<yvyz> And I think i found it
<lotuspsychje> aha!
<yvyz> /usr/share/applications/org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop
<yvyz> Still, the exec command is good
<yvyz> So it must be something with gnome-session maybe?
<yvyz> Ugh. this is just one of those things... ya
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: im sure a new user might work
<yvyz> ooh. lemme try
<yvyz> woudnt ya know
<yvyz> so its a user setting
<yvyz> hm. now to compare
<lotuspsychje> did it work?
<yvyz> yea under the test user
<yvyz> ran right away
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: so your idea of reinstalling ubuntu-desktop could work
<yvyz> But now, like, which setting could be botched?
<yvyz> yea it could.
<yvyz> well.
<yvyz> So i logged out/in again.
<yvyz> Nautilus works. Terminal does not
<lotuspsychje> oO
<yvyz> So here I am on another tty
<yvyz> I wonder if even a ubuntu-desktop reinstall would work at this point
<yvyz> I dont understand, I literally touched  NOTHING of those configs
<yvyz> I think gnome-session is the culprit
<lotuspsychje> yeah but i think tightvnc did
<yvyz> yea
<yvyz> I think its attempting to launch in the tightvnc's session
<yvyz> And there is not one, so it fails.
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> but only in your user
<nakamaki> compare a working users hidden files in the home dir with yours
<yvyz> hmm. oneof the configs i tried -> export "XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1"
<nakamaki> sounds like theres files missing
<yvyz> hmm. oneof the configs i tried -> " export XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1"
<yvyz> I wonder if that is it?
<yvyz> Im flipping between tty's so... brb
<nakamaki> what happens when you login as the working user, su to the not working one and launch nautilus from the commandline?
<nakamaki> and vice versa
<yvyz> it works from the new user
<yvyz> which is a tell that its a user config
<yvyz> but ive been flying threw all of mine and cannot find anything
<yvyz> Maybe its been exported into  my environment?
<nakamaki> are there any log entries?
<yvyz> such as?
<nakamaki> errors, information?
<yvyz> which log?
<yvyz> nothing crazy shows from printenv
<nakamaki> check ls /var/log for anything interesting
<lotuspsychje> nakamaki: he pasted errors above; nautilus error on display 2
<yvyz> Syslog only dumps that nautilus is trying for DISPLAY=:2
<nakamaki> and also look into the syslog
<yvyz> So we went through that. A new user is able to work correctly.
<yvyz> And now that terminal will no run (with various errors) i am inclined to think gnome-session is at fault.
<yvyz> I can execute chrome... etc
<nakamaki> do you use 2 displays?
<yvyz> and i use gnome-terminal
<yvyz> 3
<yvyz> DISPLAY is in reference to DISPLAY server
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: lets create a new bug for this, imagine more users trying out tightvnc..
<nakamaki> might be related to a xorg config issue as well
<yvyz> thats what I am thinking as well
<yvyz> but for the life of me. I cannot find a file that references this
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: I would, but I was using tightvnc /usr/lib/vncviewer configs that I found
<yvyz> and also none of them seemed to do anything... crazy
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: did you follow a tightvnc tut?
<yvyz> Hmm. i get:: gnome_shell[12996]: g_array_unref: assertion 'array' failed.
<yvyz> When attempting to launch terminal
<yvyz> lotuspsychje: a couple different onces. none of them worked.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<yvyz> ok. so directly, i get -> Error creating terminal: No such interface 'org.gnome.Terminal.Factory0' on object path /org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0
<yvyz> Can umm, someone google that quick?
<yvyz> I just wanted to enjoy my night. And now I am!
<yvyz> I am [..........|] <- This close to reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<yvyz> but everything tells me to find the real problem and fixerize it
<nakamaki> theres people suggesting to "locale-gen", "localectl set-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8" and reboot
<lotuspsychje> yeah good idea
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: before your fix, create ubuntu-bug nautilus
<lotuspsychje> it might help alot of other users
<yvyz> oh F
<yvyz> One of the scripts 'unset SESSION_MANAGER'
<yvyz> can one of you echo yours?
<yvyz> and echo DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<yvyz> The script had me unset BOTH of those.
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: command?
<yvyz> those are environment vars
<yvyz> echo $SESSION_MANAGER
<yvyz> and echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<lotuspsychje> unix:path=/run/user/1000/bus
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: session manager was empty line
<yvyz> ok. no dice.
<yvyz> argh
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: anything here? $HOME/.Xresources
<SleepyTurtle> hi, I just executed a RAM demanding operation and my swap filled up
<SleepyTurtle> The ram is now empty, but the swap is still high and my pc is lagging a bit
<SleepyTurtle> how do I transfer swap back to ram?
<yvyz> No XResources file
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: vncserver -kill :1
<lotuspsychje> or :2
<ducasse> SleepyTurtle: swapoff -a ; swapon -a
<SleepyTurtle> ducasse: thanks
<SleepyTurtle> why isn't this automatic?
<lotuspsychje> yvyz: what about /etc/X11/Xvnc-session
<yvyz> no x11 folder
<yvyz> i reinstalled ubuntu-destop... nothing
<yvyz> no change
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<yvyz> I think I need to completely purge gnome and ubuntu from my machine
<yvyz> and reinstall that way
<lotuspsychje> yeah nuke the whole thing
<yvyz> lemme try a normal reboot first
<yvyz> Ok. Phew.
<yvyz> Everything works.
<yvyz> But why.
<yvyz> Yea. it was the evironment variables.
<yvyz> I have like 5 or 6 more now
<yvyz> Lesson: When messing with gnome-session servers foro vnc servers, remember to restart  your  machine
<yvyz> much <3 lotuspsychje, and other guy that I lost my logs about but was helping as well.
<yvyz> I got pretttty nervous there.
<smallville7123>  
<yuradoc> Hello. don't understand. it worked before. i did use 'git pull' to retrive newest code. After that I can't edit those files with editors installed.
<yuradoc> interesting that that relates to GUI only. if i use terminal 'nano' it works
<yuradoc> what's the error: "Error opening file... Read only file system The file or disk may now be truncated"
<yuradoc> it's MATE DE
<xiaxiaoyu121382> hello
<guiverc_d> yuradoc, if your file-system is read-only, it usually means an error has occurred (power surge, minor hardware glitch etc) and an error-state has been detected, meaning it was made RO to protect your data.  You need to fsck (file-system check) then it'll usually return to mountable as read-write or good for normal use
<yuradoc> interesting that i can create files/folders there
<yuradoc> withouut any problems
<guiverc_d> I was assuming read-only file system was a Linux (kernel error message), if from an app/program, you'll have to see what it means in that case by consulting the app/programs documentation (the kernel error isn't the same as you gave, no mention of truncated)
<guiverc_d> yuradoc, this may help if it's what I was thinking (kernel protection error; rw file system made ro) - https://askubuntu.com/questions/197459/how-to-fix-sudo-unable-to-open-read-only-file-system
<yuradoc> i was wrong. sudo works with gui too
<yuradoc> i made files/dirs "rwxrwxrwx" rigths
<yuradoc> ok, thanks. i check with fsck
<yvyz>  /join #ghostscript
<yvyz> lol
<yvyz> nvm
<guiverc_d> xiaxiaoyu121382, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it.  You should be patient in waiting for a response, if someone knows the answer, they will when they can.
<Sbur3> Aside from copying all of /home/user from one place to another, is there another thing to copy or move to do a backup in a way to recover one's personal data?
<Sbur3> I have several partitions that I want to reformat without losing the data on them.  I'm no pro at this (as you can see), but I want to do things completely.  I'll look into sorting everything out later
<TheEagerPadawan> hi gents, if i do a dns lookup via nslookup or dig i get 127.0.0.1 as answer, how do i resolve this issue so it picks up the dns servers that i added to /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/tail
<yvyz> TheEagerPadawan: dig whatever.com @namerserver.yea
<Meili> Sbur3: formatting is the process of clearing all data. What do you want to accomplish exactly?
<guiverc_d> Sbur3, that (cp $HOME) would be good enough for most users I'd bet
<TheEagerPadawan> yvyz: i doesn't seem to pickup the dns servers that i configured via /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/tails
<guiverc_d> the formatting without loosing data 2nd part confused me - my prior statement was to first line only Sbur3
<yvyz> Sbur3: If you intend on recreating the equivelant experience in the event of a total failure of your drive. {/var (not run, cache, or tmp, /srv, /etc, /root, /home, /usr/local}
<yvyz> TheEagerPadawan run: nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS
<yvyz> TheEagerPadawan: if it is not the server you want, then you have incorectly set the nameserver for your interface.
<jeremy31> TheEagerPadawan: Do the nameservers show in /etc/resolv.conf?
<yvyz> he just told me he removed dnsmasq-base to get it to work the way he wanted it.
<yvyz> I'm over it now.
<lag> Does anyone know where the source code for Grub (inc. Debian Packaging) is kept?
<yvyz> lag: as in, is the source code residing on your machine?
<yvyz> lag: Or where can you find the repository that has the source code for your review?
<lag> yvyz: The latter (maintained by either Ubuntu or Debian)
<yvyz> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/grub2
<lag> yvyz: Thanks, that helps
<yvyz> lag: np, enjoy the mess.
<lag> yvyz: Any idea how you pull down the source (can't see any links to Git etc)
<lag> yvyz: https://sources.debian.org/src/grub2/2.02+dfsg1-12/
<jeremy31> lag enable source code repos, then do apt-get source grub2
<yvyz> lag: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu11
<yvyz> Source tars are right there under downloads
<lag> yvyz: I did that already - but I don't have the history
<yvyz> lag: You wanted the source. That is the source.
<yvyz> lag: You want to interact with the repo tree?
<lag> yvyz: I do
<Ntemis> hi
<yvyz> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-download.html
<Ntemis> i have an issue with apt-cacher-ng
<Ntemis> it doesnt let me upgrade the system
<Ntemis> killing it and switching to another proccess id
<Ntemis> costantly
<Ntemis> like apt-cac+  2447  afgter i kill it went apt-cac+ 11132  then again swittched to apt-cac+ 11158
<lag> yvyz: That does not contain the Debian packaging
<lag> yvyz: Ah, I think I found it: https://salsa.debian.org/grub-team/grub
<Ntemis> the whole line is here:
<Ntemis> apt-cac+ 11158  0.3  0.0  49720  7936 ?        Ss   13:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/apt-cacher-ng SocketPath=/run/apt-cacher-ng/socket -c /etc/apt-cacher-ng ForeGround=1
<Ntemis> how i stop this sh*t!
<lag> yvyz: From a link found by traversing the page you provided, so thanks
<yvyz> lag: I can only know what you say, not what you think. <3
<Ntemis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ntemis> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<lag> yvyz: I did say "(inc. Debian Packaging)" :)
<yvyz> Oh. neat.
<yvyz> Ntemis: are you running apt-cacher-ng directly?
<Ntemis> ofc not
<yvyz> Something is using dpkg
<Ntemis> yeah what?
<yvyz> Idunno, what do you have installing, or uninstalling?
<Ntemis> ah got it
<Ntemis> root     24653 30.0  0.9 106492 76964 pts/1    Ds+  13:37   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 10 --no-triggers --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/libexiv2-14_0.25-3.1ubuntu0.18.04.2_amd64.deb
<Ntemis> this is what using it
<Ntemis> now what?
<Ntemis> ty btw we are getting somewhere now
<yvyz> Well, you should let one package management process finish before running another one.
<yvyz> Otherwise you run the risk of corrupting your package manager
<Ntemis> i didnt start anything
<yvyz> NP
<Ntemis> just booted my system up
<yvyz> Figures. It happens, updates, etc.
<yvyz> You can kill that process
<Ntemis> on it
<Ntemis> kill: (24653): No such process
<Ntemis> amazing
<Ntemis> now am stuck again
<iron_houzi> I have to Dell XPS13 with Ubuntu preinstalled. One resolves an internal DNS name correctly, one does not. Both have identical /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf .. any ideas what to do or where to look in order to get one machine DNS lookup capability identical to the other machine where it's working?
<Ntemis> root     27652 14.0  0.9 106680 77340 pts/1    Rs+  13:39   0:02 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 10 --no-triggers --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware_1.173.3_all.deb
<Ntemis> what is it doing?
<Ntemis> unattended updates or something?
<Meili> Ntemis: dont kill dpkg
<yvyz> I cannot know anymore than what that line says. And currently its unpacking linuxe-firmware_x.x_all.deb
<Ntemis> and how long i have to wait
<Ntemis> i killed it now once @Meili
<nakamaki> rip
<yvyz> Lol, not necessarily at all
<Ntemis> ah i see its installing packages incognito
<Ntemis> i let it settle for a while
<yvyz> If packages are not meeting their signatures/hashes you can fix the dpkg packages either through apt or dpkg
<Meili> Ntemis: not necessarily, but it's just asking for a system reinstall
<Ntemis> what do you mean?
<yvyz> Ntemis: do you have an update running?
<Ntemis> i did an apt update yes
<Ntemis> and am waiting to run upgrade
<Ntemis> but doesnt let me run it
<yvyz> Ntemis: if you find that stopping the dpkg PID just now causes issues, you can sudo apt-get -f install
<yvyz> Are you upgrading individual programs, or did  you want to upgrade  your ubuntu distro/
<Ntemis> yeah the distro am at 18.04.1 atm
<Ntemis> want to go to .2 if it lets me do it
<Ntemis> i dont see it letting me though
<Ntemis> only process i see now keeping dpkg is this
<Ntemis> demetris 22208  0.0  0.0  21540  1068 pts/0    S+   13:45   0:00 grep --color=auto -i dpkg
<Ntemis> thats me
<Ntemis> but still cant upgrade
<Ntemis> :(
<Ntemis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ntemis> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<Ntemis> now what?
<Ntemis> this is getting annoying
<Ntemis> shall i sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ?
<Ntemis> & /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Ntemis> to be over with it?
<Meili> Ntemis: fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<Ntemis> run it nothing happenned
<Ntemis> should i see any outcome?
<Meili> dunno, might be a socket
<Ntemis> still locked
<Ntemis> wtf!
<Ntemis> am stuck
<Ntemis> should i kill my own proccess? demetris 11286  0.0  0.0  21540  1012 pts/0    S+   13:49   0:00 grep --color=auto -i dpkg
<Meili> thats just your grep looking for dpkg
<Ntemis> ah lol
<Ntemis> so nothing is locked on dpkg any more
<Ntemis> apt is locked in apt-cac+ 11158  0.0  0.0  49720  7936 ?        Ss   13:31   0:00 /usr/sbin/apt-cacher-ng SocketPath=/run/apt-cacher-ng/socket -c /etc/apt-cacher-ng ForeGround=1
<Meili> can you look for an apt process?
<Ntemis> just did
<Ntemis> thats the only line i got
<Ntemis> back to square one
<Ntemis> ok am deleting the folders
<Ntemis> i cant think of anything else to try
<yvyz> Whoa.
<yvyz> Deleting WHAT folders?
<Ntemis> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock & /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yvyz> Reminder, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade upates software. Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades your distro.
<yvyz> You may or may not have been updating packages.
<Ntemis> i have not
<yvyz> Ok
<Ntemis> ok deleting the folders didnt work either :(
<Ntemis> am still locked down
<Ntemis> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<yvyz> Ok. sudo apt-get update
<yvyz> Then sudo apt-get -f install
<yvyz> And see what happens
<Ntemis> update runs fine
<yvyz> What does sudo apt-get upgrade do
<Ntemis> demetris@demetris-mate:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<Ntemis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ntemis> E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<yvyz> Ok
<Ntemis> yeah but is not ok this part of the world
<yvyz> All dpkg is trying to prevent you from doing is ruining it by locking out other processes when one already has it in use.
<Ntemis> i dont see any process keeping dpkg occupied
<Ntemis> looks like am stuck at 18.04.1
<yvyz> Well
<yvyz> You can always reboot.
<Ntemis> why?
<yvyz> And attempt your dist-upgrade
<yvyz> Or don't.
<yvyz> Something is using dpkg
<Ntemis> dist-upgrade from where?
<yvyz> Look if you want help. I am trying to help you.
<Ntemis> rebooting will end me back where i am now
<Ntemis> i know
<Ntemis> omg
<yvyz> If you cannot find out what is using dpkg, and you want to try to the non nuclear option. sometimes a reboot is helpful.
<Ntemis> software updater just popped up
<yvyz> Figures.
<Ntemis> omg
<Ntemis> 443.1mb to be downloaded
<Ntemis> ah will be on 4.15 kernel
<Ntemis> ok i will run the stuck after the update
<yvyz> You should open "Software and Updates" -> Updates TAB -> When there are security updates and When there are other updates -> Change it from Download and Install automatically.
<Ntemis> ok i will run the Hw stub after the update
<Ntemis> great is working now
<Ntemis> took it a while
<yvyz> You should open "Software and Updates" -> Updates TAB -> When there are security updates and When there are other updates -> Change it from Download and Install automatically.
<Ntemis> ty @yvyz
<yvyz> np
<yvyz> I set security updates to automatic, and the rest to show up weekly
<yvyz> Some of the normal updates are very large and can... upset you like this.
<yvyz> But you should be happy with yourself. Because you actually guess that that was what was happening.
<yvyz> and it makes sense because apt-cache-ng was probably working on pre-downloading the updates before the install.
<Ntemis> great is almost done
<Ntemis> perfect thanks again
<Ntemis> am out
<yvyz> np
<andre144k> hi all...
<andre144k> i have the situation that "du -sh" shows "97G" - and "du -bsh" shows "135G"
<andre144k> i think understand why, cause the files do have holes, so they dont use the complete storage...
<andre144k> but, what does it mean when i wld have a 150G disk?  do it mean i could store max +15G in other files, or could i store max +53G in other files?
<Ben64> andre144k: check df -h
<andre144k> 97G
<andre144k> urgs
<andre144k> sry
<andre144k> sry, its little bit complicated... cause its nfs mount-point...
<JimBuntu> andre144k, I have not seen this as I don't use -b, but man says -b means apparent size... when I run the two commands, I also get differing results.
<samgoody> Hi all. Anyone around who can help with iptables?
<samgoody> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/tfjDQPn9sDaXQAsjj4sW~Q
<samgoody> I want to forward 80->3000, and 443->8443. 80 works, 443 doesnt
<nakamaki> samgoody: clean up first please :)
<nakamaki> also the order of your rules do actually matter
<samgoody> I am still learning. When you say clean up, you mean delete the duplicate rules?
<samgoody> I tried to sudo iptables -D PREROUTING 3 in order to remove the duplicate, but get a response of iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<samgoody> (Have been trying to RTFM but am a bit overwhelmed and confused by all the options.) Is there a way I can edit the rules in a Vim like interface?
<JimBuntu> Well, you could always directly alter the save file... /etc/iptables/rules.v4 or ending in v6
<JimBuntu> I presume this is debian based
<yvyz> Yuu are portforwarding outgoing connections?
<samgoody> On Ubuntu, have node running on ports 3000/8443. Want it to be handled as though it were on ports 80/443.
<yvyz> Ok
<samgoody> I edited the /etc/iptables/rules.v4, how to reload the rules?
<nakamaki> samgoody: you would have to iptables -D PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination :3000
<yvyz> Have you set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1?
<yvyz> and /etc/sysctl.conf:net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 ?
<samgoody> no. but port 80 -> 3000 seems to be working fine
<nakamaki> the DNAT rule for 8443 is below the REDIRECT rules
<nakamaki> for the working 80->3000 rules its above the REDIRECT rules
<samgoody> How do I reload the rules?
<yvyz> Yea you have duplicate entries.
<yvyz> sudp iptables -F
<yvyz> sudo*
<yvyz> Will flush all chains to empt
<nakamaki> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<nakamaki> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8443
<nakamaki> shouldnt need more
<yvyz> ^ yep
<samgoody> um, i did sudo iptables -F and it SSH promptly logged me out and wont let me back in
<yvyz> Since iptables doesnt save without iptables-save, you could reboot, or use your providors web console to log in and open 22.
<yvyz> Didnt know it was a remote host.
<samgoody> I assume that was idiotic on my part, what was I supposed to have done to prevent that
<nakamaki> uhm
<nakamaki> usually if you flush iptables you should still be able to connect
<nakamaki> if 22 really is your ssh port and not just forwarded
<yvyz> Yea, theres no rules disallowing you
<nakamaki> but i cant see an ssh rule on your iptables
<samgoody> Thank you. Will take some time to reboot, so brb
<nakamaki> next time nmap your server before rebooting :)
<nakamaki> i suspect theres another issue
<samgoody> OK, its back up. what do you mean nmap my server?
<samgoody> nmap localhost shows that 22 is open
<nakamaki> portscan
<nakamaki> whats the output of iptables -L now?
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 18.04.2 amd64 desktop. trying to install the amd gpu driver and this is error im getting https://pastebin.com/MgcKxDdG
<en1gma> right now my bios is set to "Switchable Graphics" where my intel hd 4600 is primary but i can still see my amd vcard when booted and i want to use opencl with the amd gpu. opencl is working with the intel hd 4600 already
<en1gma> can someone help me
<samgoody> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/YNBV5WOfgFrRBHS4JL5zew
<samgoody> It has not been flushed, but has the changes I made manually
<samgoody> I can try flushing again, and worst case will reboot the server. Maybe the issue had to do with my manually editing the v4 file before running flush
<yvyz> en1gma: It seems like you are attempting to install a very out of date driver.
<samgoody> Nope, it booted me out again.
<nakamaki> can you nmap that machine from your localhost?
<yvyz> en1gma: apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core | grep Version | nc termbin.org 9999
<yvyz> Everytime you reboot, iptables we reload the settings when you last ran iptables-save
<samgoody> after rebooting the server, nmap from my own computer shows: 22/tcp   open   ssh
<yvyz> You could, theoretically, run: sudo iptables -F && sudo iptables-sav && sudo reboot
<nakamaki> and before rebooting its closed? or just on another port?
<nakamaki> yvyz: then he will be booted out forever
<nakamaki> i suspect something foo on the ssh port
<yvyz> Is he running ufw?
<samgoody> I am running UFW
<yvyz> ufw manage iptables rules
<samgoody> Should I have said that? Should I disable it? I also installed iptables-persistant
<yvyz> yes
<en1gma> yvyz k 1 sec and ill post data
<yvyz> samgoody: sudo ufw status numbered | nc termbin.org 9999
<yvyz> On the machine you are working on and post the think
<nakamaki> that changes everything :D
<yvyz> link*
<samgoody> You mean on my local computer?
<yvyz> No
<yvyz> run that on your server
<yvyz> I want to see what the servers UFW says
<samgoody> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.org" port 9999: Name or service not known
<samgoody> Exception ignored in: <_io.TextIOWrapper name='<stdout>' mode='w' encoding='UTF-8'>
<samgoody> BrokenPipeError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<yvyz> samgoody: sudo ufw status numbered | nc termbin.com 9999
<yvyz> .com sorry
<samgoody> https://termbin.com/g9zdl
<samgoody> thank you for helping
<yvyz> samgoody: ufw disable
<samgoody> done
<samgoody> Now flush?
<yvyz> samgoody: yes
<en1gma> yvyz "apt-cache show xserver-xorg-core | grep Version | nc termbin.org 9999" the (nc termbin.org 9999) is not working
<yvyz> and if it doesnt lock you out, iptables-save
<en1gma> i install netcat also
<yvyz> And we can start your redirection fresh
<yvyz> en1gma: termbin.com
<en1gma> k 1 sec
<samgoody> Done with iptables save. Not locked out
<andre144k> is there a way to find files which are not owned by user "nobody" ?
<en1gma> yvyz https://termbin.com/ejmb
<yvyz> en1gma: your xserver-core is > than your AMD driver allows for.
<samgoody> I am running all commands as sudo. I ssume I should now use the two redirect rules you had above (but to the ports I need)
<yvyz> AMD drivers says "up to 1.10" yours is "1.19"
<yvyz> samgoody: yes
<en1gma> thats what the error says im getting. i just want the 2nd card to use opencl. example 'clinfo'
<en1gma> is that done with mesa?
<en1gma> or do you think its just the driver im using?
<yvyz> The driver  you are trying to install is not compliant with your xserver configuration.
<samgoody> Ok, done. I assume I now have to save these rules so that they persist. Use $ sudo netfilter-persistent save` ?
<yvyz> you need to find the latest driver for your card.
<nakamaki> samgoody: you can always test before saving
<nakamaki> the rules are active imminently
<yvyz> ^
<en1gma> yvyz lemme do some looking. from everything i read so far they say use the mesa driver as its better then the amd driver anyhow. if i could "switch" between my intel and amd opencl driver it would be great. cant that be done with mesa?
<yvyz> Im not sure. I run nvidia.
<yvyz> And CUDA > *
<yvyz> <3
<en1gma> yvyz https://termbin.com/nfok
<en1gma> yea but even with nvidia i think it can use mesa too
<nakamaki> when i started linux things, nvidia always was the goto option. so i kept using nv
<nakamaki> also shadow play is p nice for streaming heh
<yvyz> en1gma: if you want opencl to target your card do you real need the os driver for it?
<yvyz> dont answer that
<samgoody> It does not seem to  be forwrading
<yvyz> en1gma: what does ubuntu-drivers say?
<en1gma> it dont show any available i dont think. you are talking in download center?
<samgoody> I decided to go with port 3443 this time instead of 8443. When I load node on example.com:3443 it loads, but on example.com:443 it does not
<yvyz> open terminal -> run: ubuntu-drivers list
<yvyz> You should already have the mesa generics isntalled for AMD
<samgoody> Also, oddly enough all the mess that I had before is still there when I do  sudo iptables -L -t nat
<en1gma> yvyz yea it dont list anything
<yvyz> en1gma: ubuntu-drivers devices
<samgoody> This is the current output of iptables-save https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/MBI8RHwr7p4pQe0uzjgNnA
<en1gma> yvyz it shows nothing also
<yvyz> samgoody: sudo iptables -t nat -F
<samgoody> Even though it is after the sudo iptables -F
<samgoody> That returns nothing
<yvyz> samgoody: sudo iptables -t nat -F && sudo iptables -t mangle -F && sudo iptables -F && sudo iptables -X
<yvyz> then verify with sudo iptables -S or -L
<samgoody> OK, now it appears empty $ sudo iptables -S
<samgoody> -P INPUT ACCEPT
<samgoody> -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<samgoody> -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<yvyz> Ok good
<yvyz> All rules are flushed. Add your nat rules again.
<yvyz> Also, verify that the -i <ethernetdevice> is the right one.
<samgoody> And now, it is doing the forwarding correctly
<drvanon> Hi, I have on accident created an unconnected commit on my git repository. I am currently on the master branch, how do I connect this commit to the master branch?
<samgoody> How do I save the rules now?
<yvyz> samgoody: awesome. run iptables-save and persist
<yvyz> yes
<samgoody> persist with netfilter-persistent save
<samgoody> Or is there a more simple way
<samgoody> Now, am I supposed to re-enable UFW?
<database2> how to find out pci id
<yvyz> samgoody: iptables-save
<samgoody> I ran iptables-save, that also makes it persistant?
<yvyz> samgoody: it should.
<yvyz> also: and if you want, you can do: sudo ufw reset && sudo ufw enable ssh && sudo ufw enable http && sudo ufw enable https && ufw enable
<yvyz> SO you have a working firewall, and forwarding rules.
<yvyz> database2: of what device?
<yvyz> database2: lspci | grep 'devicetype'
<yvyz> database2: such as: lspci | grep network
<yvyz> err
<yvyz> database2: such as: lspci | grep ethernet
<yvyz> samgoody: how we doing?
<database2> yvyz: for all devices
<yvyz> database2: lspci
<database2> yvyz: vga
<yvyz> database2: do you see the pattern here? lspci | grep thethingyouwant
<yvyz> But you said you wanted to find out "pci id"
<yvyz> database2: if you want your graphics cards information: lshw -C display
<samgoody> Am rebooting to test. Meanwhile, why have I read that you need the program iptables-persistent to make rules persistent?
<samgoody> Is that just out of date info?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<database2> okay
<database2> yvyz: got it
<database2> thanks
<samgoody> OK, server rebooted, ports are forwarded. Huge huge thanks.
<yvyz> samgoody: iptables-save is a function of the package iptables-persistent
<yvyz> So you are not wrong.
<yvyz> samgoody: np.
<Vic2> Hello, can anyone make heads or tails of this error message please?  https://discourse.mailinabox.email/uploads/default/original/2X/2/20a12977ffb7e18676f53320c9cf4d33107c3f0a.png
<Vic2> Actually, not so much the error itself, but how to correct it.
<BrianBlaze> looks like it's telling you, you need php-xsl
<BrianBlaze> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34294852/how-to-install-enable-intl-and-xsl-extensions-after-installing-php-7 maybe this helps Vic2
<Vic2> BrianBlaze No, no help ... we've attempted to install php7.2-xml with no success ... it references to php 7.3 in some manner, which is not the php version in use.
<Meili> Vic2: could you pastebin the output from "apt info php-xml"?
<Meili> and php7.2-xml for that matter
<ash_worksi> is there a good yaml parser?
<Meili> ash_worksi: yes there is
<ash_worksi> like jq for json
<ash_worksi> Meili: can you suggest one?
<yvyz> you can parse yaml in c, c++, java, python...
<yvyz> bash.
<yvyz> c#
<Meili> ash_worksi: what yvyz said
<ash_worksi> I mean a command-line parser like jq; native bash is a pain
<Cheez> (if you can find one that does the entire yaml spec properly i'll eat my hat, i've yet to encounter a complete yaml parser in the wild and i deal with yaml all day in multiple languages)
<yvyz> ash_worksi: https://github.com/kislyuk/yq
<yvyz> oh look, yaml q
<yvyz> ash_worksi: http://bfy.tw/MaJ0
<ash_worksi> yeah...
<yvyz> Cheez: what? How is yaml hard to parse?
<Cheez> yvyz: apparently very very difficult
<Cheez> it has lots of type coercion impied in the spec, and different parsers do it differently
<Cheez> same for references between yaml files
<Cheez> and parsing AllOf: or OneOf: seems to work differently in different parsers, although that's becoming more universal nwo
<yvyz> I love it when companies see soeomthing new and go "Oh yea, lets store all this relevant data in yaml and lets compile it all with lint, and include it into our next zero day release. the hackers will love. ok break"
<Cheez> the one i really like is the different parsers that try and be clever
<Cheez> "oh that looks like an iso 8601 date, imma make it a date object"
<yvyz> Lol. I guess... unless its some web technology, why would I not use create an object serializer for myself with the language I am using...
<Cheez> except, there are really weird constraints
<yvyz> Then I can have data contracts, and something called "integrity"
<Cheez> i live in kubernetesland, everything is yaml
<Cheez> oh and all apis we produce have to be documented using openapi 3, which is traditionally defined by yaml
<Cheez> i know almost all of it can be json instead, but for some reason the entire world uses yaml
<Deihmos> is there a tool that can use to backup the system before an update just in case it breaks?
<Deihmos> something like system restore on windows
<ash_worksi> Deihmos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<ZeroWalker> i am trying to make a guest account that can't use applications except the ones i specify, and run them with firejail --overlay so they are sandboxed, but i am kinda stuck, anyone got some ideas?
<yvyz> Deihmos: You can attempt to use TimeShift, which is just like a restore tool.
<johnfg> What's the best place to ask a question about a problem with sudo?
<johnfg> An annoyance, maybe, more than a problem.
<SwedeMike> johnfg: you can start here.
<ryahi_skaprinav> how do i change from caja to files in ubuntu-mate 16.04
<ZeroWalker> if it helps, i am not limited to firejail, i just use it with --overlay to prevent the applications that run (firefox, libreoffice etc) to save anything permanently, whatever makes that happens works for me
<ryahi_skaprinav> i changed the default to files instead of caja in preferred applications but it is not working
<ryahi_skaprinav> for ubuntu-mate 16.04
<ZeroWalker> it's basically meant as a kiosk of sorts. But i gave up trying to use different "desktops" as i didn't understand how those worked, so had no clue what i was actually doing
<hellerz> Hello , I have installed xrdp on ubuntu 16.04 and it worked fine. After I upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 . now xrdp doesn't work properly. Here is the xrdp log file: https://pastebin.com/Hjric1j0
<hellerz> sesman log file: https://pastebin.com/Uru4AK28
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | hellerz
<ubottu> hellerz: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ash_worksi> okay, so I wanted to add ~/.local/bin to my PATH, I threw it in .bash_profile and opened a new console. `declare -p PATH` didn't show the change and I read that Ubuntu uses .profile now (I assumed in 18.x) so I `mv .bash_profile .profile` ... I continued to read and got the feeling that was a bad idea and could revert using `cp /etc/skel/.profile ~/.profile` ; but looking at .profile it's supposed to
<ash_worksi> make that change anyway... doesn't opening a new console window create a new session which in turn reads .profile? Why is it _still_ not showing up in PATH?
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, exactly what line did you insert in .profile?
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: I reverted via `cp /etc/skel/.profile ~/.profile`
<ash_worksi> but I guess .profile is only read once on startup
<ash_worksi> so I have to `. ~/.profile`
<lordcirth> .profile is read on login, .bashrc is read on each new shell. So yes, you should source it
<Vic2> Meili apt info php-xml returns E: Invalid operation info
<ash_worksi> thanks lordcirth
<lordcirth> Vic2, it's 'show' not 'info'
<Vic2> ok, just following meili's instructions.
<lordcirth> Yeah, it's a common typo.
<Vic2> lordcirth, I am the man in the middle, so patience please. :)
<Katnip> in konsole, when i enter something, even sudo, it keeps adding an 's' on the end and i cannot rid of it. any clue on this?
<Vic2> lordcirth http://prntscr.com/mt46zh
<Vic2> lordcirth and http://prntscr.com/mt47h5
<ash_worksi> yay for `yq '.|keys' file.yml` -- this pleases me greatly.
<Vic2> lordcirth disregard those 2 url's ... the correct one is https://prnt.sc/mt4igu
<johnfg> SwedeMike: I think we've ruled out it's a problem with ubuntu, per se; and is most likely a problem with sudo interacting with slapd.
<johnfg> #ldap pretty much ruled out that the problem is from openldap as well.
<johnfg> I probably inadvertently caused the problem when I decided to give root a password, instead of always using sudo =i, or such.  I think that's when the problem started.
<johnfg> SwedeMike: Here's what happens when I do a sudo -i: groups: cannot find name for group ID 1098729487.
<johnfg> I did realize that the number is incremented by 1, when I logout of /root, and then sudo -i again.
<SwedeMike> johnfg: you can stop highligting me, I do not know the answer to your question.
<johnfg> SwedeMike: sorry.
<Marz> the default ubuntu theme looks ok but the brown colors i don't like. Is there no way to change the folder colors and highlight color? I really don't want to deal with themes
<lotuspsychje> Marz: gnome-tweak-tool has easy theme changing
<ioria> !info folder-color
<ubottu> folder-color (source: folder-color): folder color for nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.86-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Wonny> Anyone ever had problems connecting to their university/work wifi on ubuntu?
<Wonny> I've put in the correct security parameters, but it won't let me connect in specific buildings. In others it works perfectly fine though.
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: a good wifi connection depends on many things
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: best to ask your issue with as much details possible to the channel
<ioria> Wonny, probably using  WPA-Enterprise
<Wonny> Here are the security settings. WPA2-Enterprise, PEAP, No CA Certificate, Automatic PEAP Version, InnerAuthentication: MSHCHAPv2
<Wonny> I've gone to several IT desks at my university and they can't seem to find out what the problem is
<leftyfb> Wonny: if it works in one place and not the other and both of them are the same credentials, then the issue is not with your laptop. I would contact your university IT support
<Wonny> I can connect fine in one building, but I can't in another building. This is a recent issue. At the start of the semester I could connect to the wifi in all buildings.
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: can you tell us more about your ubuntu version and wifi chipset aswell?
<Wonny> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev cb)
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> those are garbage
<Wonny> What's wrong with Ubuntu 18.04.2?
<leftyfb> We are in the process of replacing literally hundreds of those are our company. They die after 6 months to a year of use.
<leftyfb> No, I mean the wifi chipset
<Wonny> Maybe the problem is my wifi chipset
<Wonny> Well, time to go buy a MAC
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: didnt you say it worked well before?
<Wonny> @lotuspsychje, yes it did work well before.
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: the issues with them are intermittent
<leftyfb> they're fine for 6 months to a year. Then it just starts crashing and won't join wifi unless you powercycle
<Wonny> At the start of the semester it was fine. Then sometime in february it stopped connecting
<leftyfb> even then, sometimes it'll crash right after the reboot
<leftyfb> it's an EOL chipset as well
<Wonny> Maybe it is a problem with my schools network. I haven't heard of anyone else experiencing this problem though
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: you can easy test this with another dongle chipset
<ioria> Wonny, dmesg | grep -i 7260
<Wonny> wlp3s0: association with *ADDRESS* timed out. ioria
<Wonny> lotuspsychje, I'm not looking for any additional hardware
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: i never said you need to, my personal opinion is to use hardware until its broken for real
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: i suggested you could 'test' this
<Wonny> Ah okay. If this take a turn for the worse I'll keep this in mind. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: maybe share your whole dmesg to the channel?
<Wonny> [69386.797260] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...
<Wonny> [125429.572603] wlp3s0: authenticate with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Wonny> [125436.726021] wlp3s0: association with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx timed out
<Wonny> Hopefully this is secure
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Wonny
<ubottu> Wonny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wonny> woops. Sorry
<ioria> Wonny, do you have by chance hidden networks in list ?
<Wonny> I don't know what that means. I see all the networks when I am in the building I can not connect to. ioria
<ioria> nvm
<ioria> Wonny,  try to add  '  options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1'  in  /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf  and reboot
<Wonny> ioria, noted. I'll try this and get back to you either tomorrow or the day after that
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> tellin ya. Those things are garbage. It's not even a bad batch either. We bought some from ebay and amazon as replacements and those all died within 6-12 months as well. I spent a year troubleshooting every bit of wpasupplicant, driver, firmware, kernel and bug report on them. They just randomly remove themselves from the pci bus.
<lotuspsychje> we believe you leftyfb but as long as the hardware works, we need to help the users right?
<leftyfb> Wonny: when it crashes next time, grep for "Failed to wake NIC for hcmd" in your syslog. If you see that, you know it's the same issue.
<leftyfb> Wonny: actually, just grep for it now. If you see tons of entries, you know it's the bad wifi chipset.
<Wonny> This is a great lidl community here
<leftyfb> Wonny: sudo zgrep "Failed to wake NIC for hcmd" /var/log/syslog*
<Wonny> leftyfb, Nothing came up when I copy and pasted that
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: the funny part is, I captured the dmesg when it fails. Saved it. Then I started fresh and ripped the wifi card out while the machine was running. The dmesg errors were identical.
<leftyfb> I have a script that will reset the pci bus and re-establish a connection to the card. But it's a losing battle.
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> I'm experiencing something new in Ubuntu 18.04
<acebrianjuan> When switching between windows
<acebrianjuan> There's like a transition
<acebrianjuan> Has anybody experienced the same?
<Wonny> acebrianjuan, doesn't happen on my system
<acebrianjuan> Wonny: ok thank you, I'm positive that it's a newly introduced feature
<leftyfb> acebrianjuan: Ubuntu doesn't typically introduce new features partway through an LTS's lifecycle such as the one you are referencing
<acebrianjuan> leftyfb: ok makes sense, then it must be an application that I'm running
<acebrianjuan> Otherwise I'm out of ideas
<rajosh7> sirs please where is filysytms please sirs
<rajosh7> i requiroe assitance sires where is can
<rajosh7> scan
<ioria> acebrianjuan, try to disable Animations in gnome-tweak
<acebrianjuan> ioria: hmm, that deactivated the animation but that's not the problem
<acebrianjuan> ioria: When I switch between certain applications, one is shown but the other disappears
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: graphics driver installed correctly?
<ioria> acebrianjuan, is it an ubuntu app or you installed it from other soyurces ?
<ioria> *sources
<acebrianjuan> ioria: I have a vanilla Ubuntu 18.04 installed from the Official Ubuntu website
<acebrianjuan> I've had it for almost a year
<ioria> acebrianjuan, i'am talking about that apps, not the OS
<acebrianjuan> ioria: oh sorry, the app which might be causing this is Qt Creator, but I'm only speculating
<acebrianjuan> and I've been working with it for months too
<acebrianjuan> I never noticed something similar
<acebrianjuan> And it was not downloaded from the Ubuntu sources but from the Qt official website
<ioria> acebrianjuan, and Qt Creator is  the only app that cause that behavior ?
<acebrianjuan> ioria: seems so, but I'm not 100% sure
<acebrianjuan> I haven't shut down my computer in a week or so, maybe I need a reboot
<ioria> acebrianjuan, try or might be a .desktop problem in /usr/share/applications
<acebrianjuan> ioria: ok
<ioria> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.2-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 14817 kB, installed size 54548 kB
<yvyz> Wait, what is happening?
<yvyz> I turn off EVERYTHING for speed and smoothness using gnome-tweak-tool
<yvyz> "Like a transition"
<yvyz> Is that describing a fade, zoom, sweep?
<yvyz> acebrianjuan: Personally, in gnome-twweak, I use dash-to-dock, and turn off all animations in the dash-to-dock menu.
<yvyz> acebrianjuan: might be what you want.
<acebrianjuan> yvyz: its's not the animation itself what's bothering me, but the fact that I can't put 2 windows side-by-side
<acebrianjuan> it either shows one or the other, but not both at the same time
<acebrianjuan> I don't know if I'm explaining myself
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: screenshot it
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: I would have to record it
<Anthaas> I have a program that is looking for java in /bin/java, but it is in /usr/bin/java - how can I move the location of java? Should I just create a symlink?
<acebrianjuan> A screenshot won't show the issue
<lotuspsychje> acebrianjuan: wich key combo you using?
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: oh wait! this behaviour is like the applications are in different desktops
<acebrianjuan> you know, switch between desktop sessions
<acebrianjuan> I don't know how it's propperly called
<acebrianjuan> ok YES, this was the issue
<dff> ioria: hey
<acebrianjuan> I've got Qt Creator sitting in a different "desktop session"
<yvyz> Anthaas: You can use sudo update-alternative --list to select the one you would like all programs to reference by default
<acebrianjuan> You can try that by using the mouse scroll wheel over the menu launcher in the sidebar
<yvyz> Anthaas: otherwise there may be a flag for your program that allows you do define which java-jdk to target.
<dff> ioria: thanks for the help the other day, still not managed to find a fix. I just discovered the same low res environment when using the lock function in XFCE
<acebrianjuan> you will switch between different desktop sessions
<dff> high res as soon as i log in again
<yvyz> Anthaas: and yes, you could easily ln -s /source /dest if you wanto
<robertparkerx> can I setup a NAS with just ubuntu ?
<yvyz> Yes
<lordcirth> robertparkerx, certainly. What do you want it to do?
<robertparkerx> lordcirth, just act as a fileserver
<lordcirth> robertparkerx, to Linux, Mac, or Windows hosts? NFS will be easiest if you don't need Windows.
<robertparkerx> Windows for the most part
<lordcirth> robertparkerx, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<lordcirth> Do you have separate hard drives for the data? You may want to consider mdraid or ZFS. Also, make sure to have backups.
<robertparkerx> lordcirth, am still in the process of building. I was planninng first. I just wanted a more comfortable option that freeNAS.
<lordcirth> robertparkerx, yes, I recommend setting things up yourself instead of using FreeNAS. When things break, you need to know how they work.
<nakamaki> why no freenas?
<nakamaki> ah
<rapidwave> Attempts to save files to Windows 10 partition give errors that it's read-only. How do I change it so I can write files?
<robertparkerx> lordcirth, would I use putty to connect to the fileserver?
<yvyz> rapidwave: when you ls -al /path/to/mount -> what is the user:group assigned to the files on the drive?
<lordcirth> robertparkerx, to ssh in, to control it? Yes, PuTTY works. Windows 10 also has ssh in powershell now.
<OerHeks> rapidwave, fix that partition, likely it has errors, that way it is mounted RO
<rapidwave> How do I fix it?
<vimar> hi
<OerHeks> rapidwave, use windows tools?
<yvyz> rapidwave: do you have read/write permissions? did you mount it with the right permissions, do you need to chown -R user:user the mount?
<rapidwave> Usually when it happens, I just boot windows and then restart back to Ubuntu. This time that didin't work
<OerHeks> not fir a windows partition fat32/ntfs/exfat
<OerHeks> fix it from within windows
<OerHeks> you *could* try nfts.fix, but windows tools are guaranteed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: Boot into windows, right click the drive, go to properties, then the tools tab, then click the "Check" button under Error Checking. Follow the on screen prompts. When it has completed, then make sure to reboot or shutdown the computer (not hibernate or sleep) before going to Ubuntu
<phaidros> hi, I am looking for the workspaces grid gnome extension package, it seems not to be in the default 18.04 repos. any hints?
<phaidros> altho, all docs mention installing it via the software app .. o.O
<pragmaticenigma> phaidros: SHould be able to open software center and search for "Workspace Grid"
<e1000nic> does anyone have a intel Pro 1000MT Dual port gigabit card they could give an eeprom dump of (via ethtool -e eth1 ), I now have one port working but the other is not, the eeprom someone posted seems to be only for the 1st port
<e1000nic> does anyone have a intel Pro 1000MT Dual port gigabit card they could give an eeprom dump of (via ethtool -e eth1 ), I now have one port working but the other is not, the eeprom someone posted seems to be only for the 1st port
<e1000nic> albech: you?
<phaidros> pragmaticenigma: the fun is, it is not there :/
<pragmaticenigma> e1000nic: You might have better luck asking in /join ##networking channel
<albech> hi all. anyone know of a webmail client that support personal certificates for user encrypting mails?
<e1000nic>  
<e1000nic> pragmaticenigma:
<e1000nic> ok
<murthy> albech: I think kmail
<albech> murthy: not a webmail i believe
<pragmaticenigma> albech: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for software recommendations. This channel focuses it's attention to support type questions related to Ubuntu OS and it's applications proivded through the software center.
<murthy> albech: oh sorry
<phaidros> pragmaticenigma: well, one has to change the language to english, suddenly it is there. seems the software centre has a buggy search ;)
<murthy> albech: see If rocketmail supports
<murthy> albech: I mean protonmail
<pragmaticenigma> phaidros: I personally don't use software center, I use either apt from the command line, or synaptic for a gui
<albech> murthy: looks like it, ty
<murthy> albech: enjoy
<phaidros> pragmaticenigma: then again, there (with apt) I didn't find a package named *gnome*workspace* hinting it is the grids extension
<ioria> phaidros, you can install extensions from firefox : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<phaidros> ioria: wow, interesting, I look into that.
<pragmaticenigma> phaidros: depends on how you were searching. And it is possible that applications that don't supply alternative languages may not display in searches when the system locale is set for non-english languages
<phaidros> pragmaticenigma: yes, you are right ;)
<database2> Receiving "iopl: Operation not permitted"/"You need to be root" error
<lordcirth> database2, ... when trying to do what?
<lordcirth> When doing lspci?
<database2> when i am trying to use coreboot tools
<database2> and flashrom
<cryptodan> gotta quick question just upgraded to kernel 4.20.13 and I am not seeing the boot messages anymore where is this setting kept?
<OerHeks> cryptodan, remove the quiet splash from the grubline?
<cryptodan> it is gone
<OerHeks> those line go to fast for me anyway, but you can check out journalctl -b -0 (shows messages from the current boot) journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<ioria> cryptodan, do you want to boot in text mode and dropped to a console ? or just have a textual boot and a login screen active ?
<cryptodan> ioria: text boot then straight to login
<ioria> cryptodan,  a gui login ?
<cryptodan> yeah
<ioria> cryptodan,  try 'text' in /etc/default/grub
<cryptodan> where quiet slash was?
<ioria> yes
<cryptodan> roger
<database2> lordcirth: when i am trying to run coreboot tool (intelmetool, superiotool etc) and flashrom
<lordcirth> database2, and were you running them as root?
<database2> yes
<database2> lordcirth: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lBKli-96eeypho3gSu1rxVGie2DjKnSd
<database2> lordcirth: https://pastebin.com/kBrwFnXG
<lordcirth> database2, what Ubuntu version?
<database2> 16.04
<database2> lordcirth: 16.04 64-bit
<lordcirth> Hmm, I dunno
<lordcirth> Haven't used coreboot myself
<database2> okay
<database2> no problem
<database2> btw thanks
<lordcirth> good luck!
<database2> :)
<cryptodan> ioria: that didnt work
<OerHeks> after copy text, did you run update grub?
<ioria> he's gone
<OerHeks> oops
<rapidwave> What is the best security tool for scanning to see if I have a file watcher running?
<database2> ioria: can you help me with my problem
<ioria> database2, well, don't do 'sudo su' :þ
<database2> ioria: what
<database2> you mean i should use command "sudo su"
<OerHeks> sudo -i # is your solution
<ioria> database2, nope, i said 'don't do sudo su'
<cryptodan_mobile> OerHeks: ioria yes I always do
<database2> ioria: okay
<ioria> cryptodan_mobile, ok... you know 4.20 is not tested on ubuntu, right ?
<ioria> cryptodan_mobile, taht said, try  to boot in text mode only :  sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<database2> ioria: sudo su didn't wok
<ioria> cryptodan_mobile, and reboot
<ioria> cryptodan_mobile, if not working , reverse with   sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<deepend> > RX errors 0  dropped 20995  overruns 0  frame 0
<deepend> how would I go about figuring out what packets are being dropped?
<hans_> running the 18.04 mini.iso over a virtual CDRom with Dell IDRAC, and got this: https://i.imgur.com/iiAP5QW.png - should i be worried?
<hans_> and now the page looks all red-ish, like this: https://i.imgur.com/j4gGy54.png
<hans_> err, the "choose a language" page, it's not supposed to be red-ish like that
<lordcirth> hans_, Normally an IO error would indicate a hardware problem. Not sure about this virtual CD, though.
<hans_> i think it just tried to load a lot of data and got impatient. i monitored the disk IO of the virtual CD server, and the process had a DISK IO of approximately 190 kbps,
<hans_> it wouldn't surprise me if the mini.iso installer simply wasn't designed to work with such slow IO, and simply timeouts thinking something is wrong
<hans_> i know that the mini.iso installer will never leave the initial installer page on 40 kbps
<murthy> hans_: I/O error, probably a scratched cd or dirty lens on your cd/dvd drive. If its a iso image then the image is corrupt
<lordcirth> hans_, did you checksum the ISO?
<hans_> no i didn't, but im not sure how to go about it on a windows XP system.. hmm
<lordcirth> XP??
<hans_> yes, i'm using an ancient IDRAC5 meme which use.. some java browser plugin, that is both incompatible with modern versions of JRE and incompatible with modern browsers and...
<hans_> the server itself is from 2006
<cutecycle> hello; how would i initialize a Unity configuration (desktop folder, etc) for an existing user on an ubuntu machine that did not have Unity preinstalled?
<lordcirth> cutecycle, that stuff ought to get created on login; is it not?
<hans_> lordcirth, long story short, to remove-control this server, i had to make a windows XP VM with an ancient browser and ancient Java JRE to get the remote control to work.
<hans_> s/remove/remote
<cutecycle> ah like, on first login after restart?
<cutecycle> shoot
<cutecycle> is it possible to create these things before that first login, or will they be overwritten?
<lordcirth> cutecycle, just logging out and back in using Unity, I *think*
<lordcirth> hans_, fun. You are going to replace that server soon, right? :P
<cutecycle> basically i want to place some files on the desktop in advance
<lordcirth> cutecycle, oh, just on the Desktop? You can create ~/Desktop , it won't be overwritten
<cutecycle> oh phew thanks
<hans_> lordcirth, no. i've been upgrading it to 2x10TB disks, and is going to use it as a fileserver. it should still be able to do that job nicely (2x Xeon X5450 @3GHz and 32GB DDR2 ram @667MHz.... uhhh rite) - i do feel sorry for the guys that pay the power bill, but it was the same guys that pay the powerbill that suggested this, so...
<lordcirth> hans_, did you quote them the cost of replacing it at emergency speed when it suddenly dies? :P
<hans_> no.. but the harddrives are brand new, and any system with 4x SATA ports should be able to replace it rather easily, hrm
<hans_> do old servers (2006-era in this case) have a habbit of randomly die-ing tho?
<lordcirth> Well, there's a reason most servers have a 3 year warranty. Past that the chance of failure steadily increases.
<hans_> any idea what part of this may be harddrives? https://i.imgur.com/up9Ql8c.png
<hans_> sg2 + something may be off screen?
<teward> hans_: might be easier to look at `lsblk` to get the /dev/ items that're 'drives'
<teward> then determine which ones arent (`/dev/loop` for instance is not actual hard drives)
<hans_> lovely, /bin/sh: lsblk: not found
<hans_> same for parted and fdisk
<hans_> oh yes things are definitely out of view - sda and sg0/sg1/sg2 and sr0 and sr1 exists
<teward> oh dear
<teward> hans_: blkid <-- might also help
<teward> i keep forgetting if `lsblk` is a default :P
<teward> but pretty sure blkid is present.  (Or it should be anyways)
<hans_> blkid exists! no idea how to use it tho
<hans_> off to the manpages
<teward> hans_: well, blkid will list the partition IDs and data about the drives/partitions on disk - you can get the device fielpaths in /dev/ with the first column there
<teward> not sure about the sg ones, but sr is probably CD/DVD drives
<lordcirth> teward, lsblk is installed by default on server, but not in busybox. Not sure about mini iso
<xaeB5> anyone know an easy to use software to cut out sections of video/audio files? something simpler than kdenlive if possible
<teward> lordcirth: indeed.
<hans_> can confirm, mini.iso does *NOT* have lsblk (or my mini.iso is corrupt)
<lordcirth> xaeB5, like, delete a section and paste it back together?
<xaeB5> lordcirth: just like if i wanted to for example remove a scene from a movie
<lordcirth> You *can* do it with ffmpeg
<lordcirth> But a GUI would probably be easier
<xaeB5> yea i would prefer gui, or if you know of a gui with ffmpeg backend
<tgm4883> "simpler than kdenlive if possible"? Last time I used kdenlive it was pretty simple
<xaeB5> maybe i will just try to use that
<hans_> installing the last XP-compatible version of Cygwin was a no-go.. now i'm downloading the last XP-compatible version of php-cli so i can run `hash_file("md5","mini.iso")` .. x.x
<bleb> here's a weird thing: man -l $HOME/man/man1/hub.1 works, but MANPATH=$HOME/man man hub doesn't
<bleb> am i misunderstanding how to add a man directory to my manpath?
<cryptodan_mobile> You need the /
<bleb> cryptodan_mobile: like so?
<bleb> MANPATH=$HOME/man/ man hub
<bleb> that doesnt work either
<OerHeks> bleb, you gave your solution, so i wonder why you wonder it does not work
<OerHeks> man -l $HOME/man/man1/hub.1 works, ...
<cryptodan_mobile> This >>>> man -l $HOME/man/man1/hub.1 works<<<<
<lordcirth> Well,  presumably they would prefer to be able to set a variable and not have to do that every time?
<bleb> lordcirth: duh
<OerHeks>  MANPATH does not seem to exist on Ubuntu. Instead the file /etc/manpath.config is used.
<bleb> so what would be a good way to have man pages in my home dir
<bleb> based on manpath(5) it looks like i can have my own configurations in ~/.manpath but its not clear how to simply add a directory to the path
<hans_> i want the server TZ to be UTC, is it ok to lie here? https://i.imgur.com/SqZT9vq.png
<hans_> (well, UTC+0 )
<hans_> what is "biosgrub"?
<hans_> https://i.imgur.com/SqZT9vq.png
<lordcirth> hans_, that's the timezone screenshot again.
<hans_> oh.. well the screenshot url is lost and the partition, whatever it was, is deleted (the partition table was re-created from scratch) so whatever, probably wasn't important. (or this thing needs a special partition to boot and i just killed it, idk)
<Sleaker> biosgrub is probably talking about installing bios with grub. (best guess)
<bleb> manpath(5) says "If the environment variable $MANPATH is already  set,  the  information contained within /etc/manpath.config will not override it."
<hans_> Sleaker, the ubuntu installer disk partitioner said the partition had a "biosgrub" filesystem
<bleb> i put export MANPATH=$HOME/man:$MANPATH in ~/.profile and logged out/back in, and this doesnt help
<OerHeks> 'biosgrub' partition you read about
<bleb> so not sure what that line in the manpage is supposed to mean
<OerHeks> UEFI that is
<hans_> oh
<Sleaker> oh
<hans_> lets hope it was nothing important..
<Sleaker> yah it's the alternative to installing grub fully into MBR for bios
<Sleaker> well it means you wont be able to boot via UEFI
<Sleaker> if it was getting used.
<Anthaas> I have a script which starts a service - I need to run it at boot (to start the service) but it needs to be started by a specific user - how can I do this?
<hans_> do i need UEFI to boot from GPT partitions?
<Anthaas> (I have created a specific user for the service so that it has restricted permissions)
<OerHeks> with systemd you would enable the service like systemctl enable apache2; systemctl status apache2
<OerHeks> if you have restricted a user, that is fine
<hans_> what's the difference between `service apache2 status`  and `systemctl status apache2` ?
<OerHeks> the last one is systemd specific
<Sleaker> hans_: with systemd, 'service' is just a wrapper for systemctl
<Sleaker> or mostly a convenient wrapper for init.d scripts that includes systemctl functionality
<Anthaas> Was any of that a response to me?
<hans_> not from me at least
<Sleaker> Anthaas: no
<Sleaker> it was for hans_
<OerHeks> Anthaas, yes, i forget using names
<Anthaas> Ahhh - thanks - wasn't sure about OerHeks's responses since it mentions restricted user too
<tgm4883> Anthaas: you have a script that starts a service? Why not just set the service to start at boot and skip the script?
<Anthaas> Its TeamCity from Jetbrains
<lordcirth> Anthaas, you can make a simple .service file and specify User=
<Anthaas> They release with as a .tar.gz which, when unzipped, has a number of scripts - one of which runs the server.
<tgm4883> Those are just words and names to me
<OerHeks> Anthaas, oke, does that give a .service file ?
<Anthaas> It does not, unfortunately. I have put it into a "teamcity" user's home directory.
<Sleaker> if you need a init.d script to start as a specific user you usually write the script to su to the user, sudo, or run the service under the user via some mechanism
<Anthaas> If I try to run the "teamcity-server.sh run" command from any user other than "teamcity" it fails.
<Sleaker> for .service via systemd see lordcirth's answer.
<Anthaas> Ok - so I need to look into how to create a .service file myself.
<lordcirth> Anthaas, an example: https://gist.github.com/lordcirth/378ae7c3a8d2786874d00867098cbad1
<lordcirth> And the docs: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.service.html
<Anthaas> Thanks lordcirth
<OerHeks> you could put that service file in /etc/systemd/user or $HOME/.config/systemd/user
<OerHeks> but if you granted access properly, that would not make a difference
<Anthaas> Sorry - disconnected.
<Anthaas> Thanks - I'll take a look at this now.
<Anthaas> Great - I now have a .service file, enabled through systemctl, it starts and stops fine, and works as expected - how do I get this to run at boot?
<Anthaas> Or is that enough?
<Anthaas> init.d rings a bell here?
<jeremy31> Anthaas: Have you rebooted since enabling the service to see if it does work?
<Anthaas> I've killed and started the service?
<Anthaas> I don't mean I've checked running at boot, just that the service file does indeed launch teamcity and I can access it.
<tgm4883> Anthaas: If you've enabled it, it should run at boot I believe
<OerHeks> some service files are designed to respawn, like pulseaudio
<lordcirth> Anthaas, if 'systemctl enable teamcity' works, then it should start at boot
<lordcirth> But make sure it has an 'Install' section that actually defines when it should be run
<OerHeks> there is only 1 way to find out: reboot.
<Anthaas> I will do shortly :)
<Anthaas> Thanks!
<cxc99> why does debian/ubuntu put 127.0.1.1 <hostname> in /etc/hosts whereas redhat distros don't? can i delete it?
<jeremy31> cxc99: I wouldn't delete it, you may lose DNS
<cxc99> i just did :)
<OerHeks> that is from DHCP ?
<cxc99> no from /etc/hosts
<OerHeks> static ip?
<cxc99> oh yeah i have it set to a static ip.... i am running dnsmasq/pihole already
<marcoagpinto> Hello! Will Ubuntu support Intel "AVX-512 instructions"?
<cxc99> oh i googled it and it says it's gnome's fault.......so i'll just remove it
<jeremy31> cxc99: are you using resolvconf in Ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> basicly; Debian than ubuntu choose to define 127.0.1.1 for mapping the ip of your host_name in case that you have no network https://serverfault.com/a/363098
<cxc99> it's bionic
#ubuntu 2019-03-05
<adikwok> hello. please help. i am using ubuntu 18.04.02. and changed to lxde. how to get lxde ram to 200mb+? now i got 540mb at the start up.
<adikwok> several days ago, my ram used is around 300mb at starup, but now its 540mb+
<OerHeks> maybe some update mechanism is running..
<OerHeks> i hope you installed more than 512 mb
<adikwok> OerHeks: how to make it lean again?
<adikwok> several days ago, i had around 260-300+ and its awesome. since my ram is only 2gb.
<tona> hello
<tona> apt cache show . works in ubuntu 16.04 but not under ubuntu 18.10 how could i know all the packages , I would like to see this structure like 16.04 Package: accountsservice Version: 0.6.45-1ubuntu1 Priority: standard Section: gnome Origin: Ubuntu
<OerHeks> that changed to apt show <package> i guess
<tona> but how could i show all the packages
<OerHeks> apt list
<OerHeks> or apt list --installed
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/list-installed-packages-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> also https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<tona> is there one output similar apt cache show . in ubuntu 18.10
<gdi2k> confused about spotify via snap. in trying to fix multimedia keys, I've tried to remove and reinstall it. I've done a sudo snap remove spotify, and it says it is removed, but I can still run spotify from the command line successfully and I still see a spotify directory in my ~/snap directory. How can I remove it properly?
<gdi2k> ah, spotify-client is also installed via apt. what a mess
<brimonk> This might not be the best place to ask, but I got a new monitor that uses Display Port, and I'm having issues with it waking up when booting. I've read that I might need to patch my nvidia card's UEFI, but I'm not certain if I really need to. Can anyone help?
<brimonk> I currently have a GTX 970 on Ubuntu 18.04.
<AngelKde> hi all I would like to ask if for the moment and more powerful ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 How to have different wallpaper on each workspace I am currently working with 2 workspaces when I change either the other one changes also
<yvyz> texla: sudo apt install compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager
<yvyz> Actually texla you can do it simpler
<yvyz> In 18 you just go to the workspace you want, right click -> Desktop Settings -> Select the image you want and -> Unselect Apply to all workspaces
<yvyz> brimonk: Hey
<brimonk> yvyz: Hey.
<yvyz> brimonk: What is the default bootable VGA PCI Slot in your UEFI/BIOS/
<yvyz> and brimonk are you using HDMI and DP from the same video card?
<brimonk> yvyz: Um. Probably the one my graphics card is in.
<brimonk> I'm just using DP.
<brimonk> Background, I got a new 144hz monitor. I used to use a DVI cable, but it wasn't good enough for the high refresh rate.
<Industrial> WHy are packages like discordapp.com not available on the ubuntu repositories?
<yvyz> brimonk: what does the command-> lsb_release -a :: say?
<brimonk> Replaced the cable and the 144hz happened; however, the display can't wake up from sleep.
<yvyz> brimonk: what does the command-> lsb_release -a
<Industrial> They have a .deb on their website for years, but I can't just "apt install discord" ..
<brimonk> "No LSB modules are available."
<yvyz> Industrial: not all software gets rolled into the default or available packes. Plus, the discord installation .rpm is downloadable will install automagically through ubuntu's package manager.
<yvyz> brimonk: lsb_relase -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Industrial> Yes, but why isn't it available by commandline install? Is there any reason for it besides politics?
<Industrial> technically it's very feasible, right?
<Industrial> they have a .deb .. just include it ?
<brimonk> https://termbin.com/efbc
<yvyz> Industrial: Sure, but if you did a sudo apt-get update, you'd see there IS a discord app in the repo.
<yvyz> Industrial: the ubuntu team probably did not find the current one from discord official to be stable. and ubuntu will not include things they believe to be unstable.
<yvyz> brimonk: Hmm. Im running DP and HDMI on that same release.
<yvyz> brimonk: ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<fleabeard> Industrial, their official .deb is great, if you like it crashing when trying to do simple things like change your avatar. Which is probably why the ubuntu team doesn't include it by default.
<brimonk> https://termbin.com/u3f1
<Industrial> fleabeard, yvyz; I see. THat's a perfectly fine reason :-)
<yvyz> brimonk: what does ubuntu-drivers autoinstall do?
<yvyz> Industrial: welcome to linux. Where everyones running their own races and nobody cares about eachother.
<brimonk> yvyz: I'll test it after my game of csgo.
<yvyz> Except for linus... i think we'd all fall apart of it wasn't for that guy.
<Industrial> I mostly dont like the downstream-patches-your-stuff things :( wish it would get fixed upstream and distributed across all platforms
<yvyz> Industrial: a core distrib like debian is less worried about your favorite team chat software and more interested in verifying there kernel selection plays well with their idea what a distro should include.
<yvyz> Industrial: and further linux, itself, doesn't give a d**n, period. full stop.
<h3lpm3> Does ubuntu block incoming connections by default?
<amosbird> has anyone ever encountered a "guioption: s" string suddenly appears in the clilpboard?
<OerHeks> h3lpm3, basicly no, as there are no rules set for UFW, install Gufw and turn it on
<ryuo> h3lpm3: no, for good reason. the firewall needs to be configured to be effective, and it might prevent initial access to do such setup.
<leonardus> is `apt purge` the same as `apt remove --purge`?
<graudre> hi all, is 5.6 available on ubuntu 18.04? even through unofficial sources
<graudre> mysql-client-5.6 **
<yvyz> leonardus: yes.
<yvyz> graudre: Is there a reason, by chance, you want to one minor version version back from current?
<yvyz> graudre: but to answer you question, yes, you can probably find the :ppa for it, or download and install it directly from the mysql team.
<yvyz> graudre: no reason you couldn't.
<graudre> yvyz: just so we can get on bionic without making code changes. 5.6 and 5.7 are imcompatible afaict
<yvyz> ok
<OerHeks> there is no logical reason for 5.6, you will need to build it against systemD https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/mysql-5.6
<yvyz> graudre: I think you can use mysql-apt-config to select the version you want
<yvyz> Or what OerHeks, he knows more on this one.
<graudre> oh dang, yeah I guess that makes sense...
<eSoul> If I had a problem with the update of gnome-shell that came down the pike to 18.10 today, should I talk about that here or with the gnome-shell people
<graudre> yeah mysql-apt-config doesn't have 5.6 available
<yvyz> eSoul: Here is OK, depending on what the issue is. Whats going on?
<OerHeks> 5.4 i guess, trusty?
<graudre> 5.7 and 8.0. I'm on bionic
<OerHeks> hi eSoul, if it concerns ubuntu
<eSoul> The update to gnome-shell today (maybe a couple days ago) broke the gnome-shell-extension-multi-monitors plugin (also available in apt)
<eSoul> It looks like a CONST that was defined in the previous version of gnome-shell was not present in the update today.
<eSoul> Trying to go into my bash_history to see what I had to end up changing
<eSoul> WorkspaceThumbnail.OVERRIDE_SCHEMA was not defined in gnome-shell after the update
<eSoul> But I was able to find in another file online that in js/ui/workspacesView.js it should be set to 'org.gnome.shell.overrides'
<eSoul> Sorry for the spam though
<brimonk> yvyz: I did a "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" and it didn't install anything.
<coolchris> im getting tired of ubuntu againj thinking about rm -rf / ing again
<lotuspsychje> coolchris: please dont paste commands here like that
<coolchris> i didn't paste it i typed it
<coolchris> dumb ass
<coolchris> sorry im in a bad mood
<coolchris> yea some stupid  noob might type it sorry i won't do it agian
<coolchris> i reallly do it though when i get upset sometimes
<coolchris> thne i have to fix
<coolchris> this is boring no one is talking i said sorry
<lotuspsychje> coolchris: this channel is about ubuntu support, other chat belong elsewhere
<coolchris> ok
<lotuspsychje> !ot | coolchris for example
<ubottu> coolchris for example: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coolchris> ok
<grkblood13> can you change the depth of an open window via the command line?
<grkblood13> i want to keep a certain window always on the top
<tomreyn> grkblood13: you may want to ask this on a gnome (assuning this is what you're using) specific channel. it might be too specific for people around here to know.
<van777> Great! Ace Stream Player for "superpomoyka torrent tv" works even faster than on Win
<nikolam> WHY (oh why) (x)Ubuntu won't BOOT if there is no device , that is stated inside /etc/fstab ??????
<ducasse> grkblood13: you can try wmctrl
<nikolam> I use ZFS VOLUME (zfs pool on one SATA drive) to mount it as BTRFS block device . And if SATA drive/ZFS pool is physically not there (zfs volume block device is not there), then whole SYSTEM WON'T BOOT
<nikolam> When I remove/ # line for mounting that Btrfs block device from /etc/fstab, systme boots just fine
<nikolam> So it's not about removing device or block device. It is about Ubuntu WON't BOOT if there is no block device for BTRFS in /etc/fstab!
<ducasse> nikolam: add 'nofail' to the mount options
<nikolam> ducasse, yes, why would system FAIL by default if there is no some block device/file system...   But thanks ducasse
<nikolam> It is by default wrong. Why not booting the system and halting is if ONE of the devices in /etc/fstab won't boot ???
<nikolam> And that device does NOT affect boot process...???
<nikolam> Enough stupid is that I needed to add "defgraded" to mount 2 RAID1 BTRFS devices, so that system won't fail to boot if one of the devices is not available (Then WHY I use RAID1, if it won't boot by default, if other device is not available???)
<nikolam> Everything is created so it ,nicely, fails to boot for whatever reason, if not specially explainted, manually in /etc/fstab.  Whant's this, 1995?
<nikolam> Maybe I am spioled by ZFS that does not matter where drives are connected and IF they are connected, by DEFAULT it works... (and WITHOUT Linux config files...)
<nikolam> Thank Linus, that if swap device is not there it can still boot...
<maxrazer> Does the Clementine music player tray icon not restore the window for anyone else? This doesn't seem right. I don't remember this happening on other distros. I'm using Xubuntu.
<Rembo> hello, does one of the following patches require restart? https://pastebin.com/HSFTBS5J
<lawnmowerman> hello
<Rembo> ?
<lawnmowerman> i was wondering, with the fdisk command i am able to partition mounted hard drives, does this work for parted aswell?
<lawnmowerman> i cant find anything on the internet about it
<tomreyn> Rembo: why don't you just install them, then you'll know
<tomreyn> it's not like this would stop anything from working
<tomreyn> lawnmowerman: i don't see why not. is it a good idea to do so? probably not, unless you know exactly what the risks are / what this means.
<lawnmowerman> i want to try and expand my rootdrive, it gives me alot of errors
<lawnmowerman> the machine needs to be powered on, dont worry it is a test machine
<tomreyn> lawnmowerman: using the term "rootdrive" makes me think you should really do it from a live system only.
<tomreyn> after you created backups.
<lawnmowerman> allright
<lawnmowerman> i can do it with fdisk however not with parted
<lawnmowerman> oh to specify, i am using an lvm filesystem
<tomreyn> i consider myself to be somewhat xperienced with linux / ubuntu (use it for some years), and would (almost) never edit th epartition table of a running system.
<tomreyn> lvm is not a file system, there is no "root" disk
<lawnmowerman> oh, yes i know the dangers but this is a very specific thing i want to do
<ducasse> +1 on what tomreyn says, especially if it involves the root fs
<lawnmowerman> allright, sorry. i want to expand sda which contains my os in a lvm
<tomreyn> lawnmowerman: why can't you do it from a live system?
<nikolam> lawnmowerman, well, try to use gparted I just expanded partition on working BTRFS mirror the other day with gparted and then expanded it with BTRFS command, while system were running
<lawnmowerman> thanks nikolan i'll look into it
<lawnmowerman> i want to keep my system running, just for the challenge
<tomreyn> i meant to ask: why can't you do it from a install/live iso
<lawnmowerman> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> well, good luck!
<lawnmowerman> but ill look into gparted thanks for help
<lawnmowerman> have a good day people
<nikolam> I needed to do that on both devices in RAID1 on Btrfs, to make it use more space, after partitiones are enlarged
<mojtaba> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and yesterday from GUI, I set to suspend computer after 30 min on battery. But now there is no wireless.
<mojtaba> I have tried several times to restart network-manager, but it does not connect to any wifi.
<mojtaba> Although it shows all the SSIDs, do you know what should I do?
<nikolam> mojtaba, set "Automatically connect when this network is available" under wireless connection settings
<nikolam> you get them from "edit connections"
<tomreyn> mojtaba: are you saying you think that "I set to suspend computer after 30 min on battery" and "now there is no wireless" are related?
<mojtaba> nikolam: It has been set already.
<nikolam> also "All users may connect to this network" if it is needed for any user to be able to be on that wireless without every user logging in and setting wireless password for him, and yes, to stay online
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I think so, because I did not used that feature before, and I did not have any problem with wifi before.
<mojtaba> nikolam: That one is not selected.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: so did your computer suspend before you used it today?
<mojtaba> tomreyn: It seems no! I was turned off.
<mojtaba> I left it playing something on battery.
<tomreyn> mojtaba: if you type "uptime" on a terminal, it will tell you when it last rebooted
<mojtaba> tomreyn: 11:43:27 up 22 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.31, 0.51, 0.72
<nikolam> Put it in Suspend afte "All users" setting, and test if it worked. Also please update to at least 18.04 LTS to be supported in the future ;P
<mojtaba> any other idea before that?
<tomreyn> nikolam: ubuntu 16.04 is supported for another 2 years.
<nikolam> tomreyn, gread to know. My thinking is, 18.04 is newer and having similar requirements, maybe jumping to newer LTS is a good idea.
<nikolam> great.
<tomreyn> i agree it can be.
 * nikolam rebooting
<tomreyn> mojtaba: can you run this in a terminal and post the url it returns? nmcli c 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> mojtaba: can you run this in a terminal and post the url it returns?   nmcli c 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> mojtaba: it also seems like your computers' system time may be wrong, unless you're in a time zone which differs from UTC by partial hours.
<ayekat> iran (UTC+3.5) matches
<tomreyn> right, i just noticed the ip address points to iran
<mojtaba> Hello
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I found that it is a bug, but I can not find the solution. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1286552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1380480 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1286552 network disabled after suspend - resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gebbione> hi i book my computer and it will not send a video signal to the monitors suddenly from this morning. Usually switching off and on worked but now it is stuck. I also tried booting in recovery mode or using the previous kernel. Any suggestions?
<gebbione> s/book/boot/
<gebbione> i don't know what is wrong with it. Anyone has any idea what I am looking for in logs to see the error that causes this?
<gebbione> it suddenly booted
<tomreyn> gebbione: by "it suddenly booted", do you mean that it works properly now and you're no longer looking for assistence with this?
<gebbione> i would still like to dig what is happening in those booting sessions if possible
<gebbione> but i am not sure where and what I am looking for
<tomreyn> gebbione: me neither. you could start by having a look at the warnings logged during your latest boots.
<tomreyn> gebbione: what's the output of "lsb_release -ds"?
<gebbione> i will join from the ubuntu machine, 1s
<gebbione> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<nanoz> hi
<nanoz> im unable to reset my password
<nanoz> have forgotten the password
<nanoz> i have an root account which have password
<nanoz> and another username which have forgot the password
<arod> I've just installed xubuntu 18.04 on a laptop with an i5 3210M and AMD graphics. How do I switch to intel graphics?
<arod> lspci is not listing the intel GPU but AFAIK the i5 3210M has one for sure
<rpgio> @nanoz sudo su - ; passwd username-pw-you-forgot
<nanoz> rpgio, i have root password not another username password who is not root
<rpgio> so elevate to root
<rpgio> and run 'passwd username'
<rpgio> and set the new password for username
<nanoz> how to elevate to root?
<rpgio> on the command line, issue 'su - root'
<adikwok> hello. please help. im using ubuntu 18.04.2 gnome lxde.
<adikwok> how to make lxde start with only 200-300mb+ ram usage?
<adikwok> mine now is around 540mb ram usage at start
<adikwok> first i install ubuntu with gnome. since i only had 2gb ram. back then seniors told me to try lxde. then i tried lxde .. its awesome fast. .. several days ago, my ram still started at 260-360mb. but just this morning it started at 580mb ;[
<smallville7123> Rip i
<smallville7123> Rip u
<smallville7123> Rip everyone
<Ool> adikwok: perhaps you can have more information with the LXtask
<rpgio> @adikwok if you really need a DE that's more lightweight than even lxde, you should try openbox, i3wm and the like
<adikwok> i tried openbox, it still lxde faster
<adikwok> Ool: i look at lxtask?
<rpgio> use slackware
<rpgio> for your toaster
<Ool> adikwok:  lxtask is an app, you can monitor ressources in LXDE
<adikwok> Ool: ok i try
<rpgio> also: sudo systemd-analyze blame ; sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain
<adikwok> its written firefox, thunderbird, which i am using now
<adikwok> how to make the lxde, start with most lean apps?
<Ool> firefox can take a lot of ressources :)
<Ool> thunderbird too, depend of usages
<rpgio> presumably your system isn't starting with those applications running
<rpgio> unless you have told it to do so
<adikwok> Ool: it is ok for those, ff, tb, libreoffice since i am using those apps for work.
<adikwok> yet i could not make the lxde use only 300mb or so at starting up
<Ool> adikwok: how did you now about 300 Mb ? (which command or app ? )
<adikwok> rpgio: this what im looking for, how to choose what app to be run at starting up, so it doesnt stay at the memory at starting up?
<adikwok> Ool: free -ltmh
<Ool> so you can't know if it's lxde or an other process
<rpgio> how much ram do you have adikwok
<adikwok> rpgio: 2gb
<rpgio> perhaps you should download some more
<Ool> top, ps auxf or the lxtask app can tell more
<adikwok> rpgio: download ram?
<gebbione> tomreyn, any further info i can provide to troubleshoot the dead screens problem?
<tomreyn> gebbione: sorry, i missed your reply. your logs are in /var/log/syslog*
<tomreyn> gebbione: if you like, you can post the url returned by this command and i'll have a look if i can spot anything that's obviously wrong:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<nanoz> hi getting following recently
<nanoz> pastebin.com/Y49cq1TR
<gebbione> tomreyn, thank you, can i PM the url instead  of sending it in the channel?
<nanoz> unable to login
<nanoz> was able to login till yesterday
<nanoz> my last command shows there was crash
<tomreyn> gebbione: ok
<tomreyn> here's is usually preferred, so that others can investigate and respond, too.
<gebbione> i was just a bit wondering if this log contained a bit too much info to share it openly
<nanoz> i'm not sure why ubuntu gives me alot of issue in a span of 20 days from first setup
<nanoz> i had 13 days to reset my password from yesterday from today morning unable to login
<nanoz> tomreyn, can you please look into this?
<tomreyn> nanoz: i'm reviewing gebbione's log now. maybe later.
<nanoz> tomreyn, i'm unable to login to my system :/ well if that dont sound serious :)
<phiona> i installed geany in lubuntu and i want the shortcut to be in accessories, not in programming as it is now. what do i do?
<nanoz> hi rpgio
<tomreyn> nanoz: we'Re all volunteers here, you know
<nanoz> sorry about that tomreyn ;)
<guiverc> phiona, sorry I can't help, but this may be useful (customizing LXDE menu - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870415)
<nanoz> phiona which desktop your using?
<phiona> nanoz: lxde
<tomreyn> gebbione: i notice you have "acpi=force" set there, does your system malfunction without it?
<tomreyn> gebbione: your kernel version is affected by bug 1813873 - but this should not cause these effects.
<ubottu> bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813873
<tomreyn> gebbione: the only message i found to provide a potential indication for any graphics malfunction is on the last line of your log.
<tomreyn> you could search the web for it, maybe finding out more about it
<gebbione> interesting, i ll check
<nanoz> tomreyn, what can i do to login? seems i used same password as of lastime still get login password failed.
<tomreyn> but remember this was a good boot (dmestg returns the log of the current boot), you may want to reviewe the earlier boots' logs in syslog.
<tomreyn> nanoz: you are not entitled to personal support around here
<gebbione> tomreyn, abut acpi=force yes i think i had permanent problems without this
<nanoz> tomreyn, asked opinion not personal support
<SleepyTurtle> hi, would this be a good place to ask about package manual installation with cmake?
<tomreyn> nanoz: you keep addressing me specifically about your issue, though, i have not originally addressed you.
<nanoz> yes opinion different from personal support tomreyn
<SleepyTurtle> I want to use environment variables to set a path
<tomreyn> nanoz: you wrote earlier that you "had 13 days to reset my password" - so your passwords expire? is this computer owned by some organization (where this is a more common configuration)?
<SleepyTurtle> I've tried exporting but it doesn't seem to work
<nanoz> tomreyn, my password didnt expire i have still 13 days
<SleepyTurtle> using set("OpenCV_DIR" "/usr/local/share/OpenCV") in cmake works, but I'd rather not have something specific to my computer as part of the build file. I've tried export OpenCV_DIR=/usr/local/share/OpenCV/ but it doesn't work
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: cmake is a utility for building software, not for installing any. for questions about developing ubuntu software, you can join #ubuntu-app-devel - or join your favourite programming / scripting languages' channel.
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I'm asking about exporting
<SleepyTurtle> which is ubuntu related, isn't it?
<nanoz> yes owned by organization. tomreyn
<tomreyn> nanoz: and this organization doesn't provide OS support?
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I'll check out  #ubuntu-app-devel anyway, thanks
<nanoz> no tomreyn
<tomreyn> nanoz: i doubt this. after all this sounds like a managed system.
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: sure, ubuntu development is ubuntu related, but this channel we use just for ubuntu (user) support.
<tomreyn> exporting environment variables can be done using the "export" command
<tomreyn> on a shell
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: I did that and can see the variable in printenv, but it doesn't seem to work with cmake
<tomreyn> !password | nanoz
<ubottu> nanoz: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<SleepyTurtle> tomreyn: sorry about posting here, I've posted in the channel you suggested
<SleepyTurtle> thanks
<tomreyn> SleepyTurtle: you'Re welcome ;)
<nshire> is there a quick way to dump the framebuffer to a file from tty?
<nshire> I keep getting random artifacting and I want to see if I can track anything down
<tarzeau> yes
<nanoz> i'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword this , option 2 , on moving to bash shell getting the username doesnot exist
<nshire> something like cat /dev/fb0 > file.bmp?
<nanoz> but was loggin till yesterday with same username
<nanoz> even last command shows it
<tarzeau> https://github.com/mdoege/AmigaShell
<tarzeau> check the screenshot it has the command
<tarzeau> or https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-to-take-a-screenshot-with-dev-fb0-918705/
<tarzeau> or https://www.cnx-software.com/2010/07/18/how-to-do-a-framebuffer-screenshot/
<nshire> looks like the last one is my best bet
<nanoz> the user is not root user - as you know
<tomreyn> nanoz: in an organization, your user account may be stored ina a networked authentication database, which may not be available during early boot.
<tomreyn> nanoz: talk to your admins.
<nanoz> btw i'm unable to access /home/username of the respective users folder
<tomreyn> nanoz: talk to your admins.
<ramsub07> Hi, my bluetooth fails to connect to my earphone when I disconnect my earphones. I had to restart for them to get connected again. I already have paired and trusted my earphones. What could be going wrong ?
<ramsub07> It also recognises my earphone as "headphone" and provides the "audio sink" option
<ramsub07> Hi, my bluetooth fails to connect to my earphone when I disconnect my earphones. I had to restart for them to get connected again. I already have paired and trusted my earphones. What could be going wrong ?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: it's not easy to make a good guess onj what may be breaking there without more context. have you had a look at your logs, yet?
<ramsub07> tomreyn: sure, but how do i check logs?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: what's the output of "lsb_release -ds", run in a terminal?
<ramsub07> 16.04
<tomreyn> no
<ramsub07> to be more accurate, Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> install the pending updates, reboot, see if it still happens.
<ramsub07> tomreyn: sudo apt-get update ?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> or use the GUI approach which should do the same
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tomreyn> ramsub07: "lsb_release -ds" should report a higher version number in the end.
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> how to install drivers dwa 171 revision c1 ?
<lavinho> not function
<jeremy31> lavinho: post URL from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<lavinho> https://termbin.com/r1yf
<jeremy31> lavinho: any results for> lsmod | grep 8188
<lavinho> r8188eu               425984  0
<lavinho> cfg80211              614400  1 r8188eu
<LaRose_Rouge> hi, i  have a question, apologies if its not part of the group but i would like to know the different between wine and winehq builds. i hae both installed and i dunno if i need both or can keep one and remove the other to sae space coz they arent exactly small packages thjemseslves
<lavinho> its dongle using insternet
<jeremy31> lavinho URL for> rfkill list | nc termbin.com 9999
<lavinho> no results
<ramsub07> Hi guys, my laptop's USB ports have stopped working all of a sudden and it keeps repeating frequently. How do I debug if it's an OS error or an hardware issue?
<jeremy31> ramsub07: Maybe this is connected to your bluetooth issues
<ramsub07> jeremy31: even i suspect so
<ramsub07> I did a sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart and my bluetooth says "no adapters found" and USB has stopped working
<ramsub07> I checked the power from the port and it says 0W
<tomreyn> LaRose_Rouge: winehq is someone elses' (upstream?) wine build, i think, it's not a package in ubuntu. "wine" in ubuntu is a virtual package depending on wine-stable|wine-development (at least in ubuntu 18.04)
<jeremy31> lavinho: run the commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a8ca23e67a11dc7599e7ffb0a9667d65 and reboot
<LaRose_Rouge> oh, so if i have winehq installed i dont need ubuntu wine? tomreyn
<tomreyn> !wine | LaRose_Rouge i think this will tell
<ubottu> LaRose_Rouge i think this will tell: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LaRose_Rouge> thanks tomreyn ill check the cahnnel out
<lavinho> dongle listed is dongle used to the internet connection
<lavinho> no dwa 171
<lavinho> help me please
<lavinho> dwa 171 revisonn c1
<JuJUBee> What is the best way to move/copy users home folders to a new server?  Accounts already exist on new server with same UIDs
<tomreyn> also same GID?
<JuJUBee> yes
<tomreyn> probably rsync then
<JuJUBee> as root?
<tomreyn> unless oyu can find a different way to access multiple users' data and persist ownership on the target.
<tomreyn> so sudo works, too
<JuJUBee> I tried that another time and it didn't work.  Ended up having to write a script to change perms
<tomreyn> or you could tar as root, copy as restricted user, untar as root. but that's not winning you much
<Captain_Haddock> Any owners of Gopros here? I'm unable to mount the camera in Linux (Kubuntu). The logs show "unhandled action 'bind'" issues.
<Captain_Haddock> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zPymVNMmym/
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: unplug other usb devices, try adifferent usb port at the opposite side of your computer (if any), try a different cable.
<Gekko> I'm using the Ubuntu 18.04.2 live server installer, and under manual partition options, I cannot find a way to create a FAT32 partition. It's required for creating a EFI system partition
<ramsub07> Hi, I had messaged here regarding my bluetooth issue and the issue has "spread" to my USB port as well. I tried restarting and everything worked fine for half an hour or so, then the same problem resurfaced
<Gekko> Is there some other way to create that? Maybe drop in to a terminal temporarily?
<tomreyn> Gekko: you just boot in uefi mode and choose the disk you want to have the esp on, and choose to make it bootable
<ramsub07> When the error occurs, i can see the bluetooth unable to find an adapter and then USB ports have no power
<ramsub07> How should i debug whether it is a software or a hardware issue?
<Gekko> This is a SOC device and I nede to have specific sizes, including an EFI partition of exact size
<tomreyn> Gekko: use alternative server installer, optionally partition in advance
<Gekko> righto
<Gekko> I actually tried using a clonezilla live image to partition manually, but the ubuntu installer didn't list the partitions, only listed the disk
<tomreyn> Gekko: the default ubuntu server installer is unable to install to existing partition structures.
<Gekko> Ah
<Gekko> Well I'm getting the alt one
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: It's happening on all ports :(
<Captain_Haddock> (I can access the GoPro on my Windows laptop just fine. And other cameras work fine on the Kubuntu desktop as well.)(
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: please post the output of this command to a pastebin: cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release
<JuJUBee> Captain_Haddock, tomreyn is ExFAT built in to linux os yet?
<JuJUBee> Maybe need to install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils?
<tomreyn> probably
<stdedos> Hello there! Is there some kind of PPA that updates Evolution (only) to anything newer than 3.18?
<ramsub07> hi tomreyn
<tomreyn> !ppa | stdedos this hint contains the address of a ppa search:
<ubottu> stdedos this hint contains the address of a ppa search:: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> hi ramsub07
<ramsub07> tomreyn: my USB ports don't work anymore, and lsusb shows just two devices as the available ones
<ramsub07> do you know what could be going wrong?
 * tomreyn looks around for a crystasl ball, but finds none
<tomreyn> no
<ramsub07> tomreyn: how do I figure out if it's a hardware error or something to do with drivers/OS ?
<tomreyn> ramsub07: logs
<ramsub07> tomreyn: where do i check the logs specific to USB?
<stdedos> tomreyn thank you. I don't mean to be picky, but, is there some "additional" filtering options and/or sorting per build age for PPAs? "evolution" gives 172 results, "evolution 3.[12]\d" gives one result that doesn't even have the "evolution" package
<tomreyn> ramsub07: /var/log/syslog or journalctl
<tomreyn> stdedos: i'm not aware of any. i'm also unhappy with the situation. ppa's are unsupported, though, of course.
<ioria> stdedos,  Y PPA Manager   should let you do some filtering
<stdedos> tomreyn I know the dangers of PPAs. However, there _are_ enough things that work nicely, and I currently have a small dependency hell to move to 18.04 :/  (I don't like the new UI too, but that's my problem I guess)
<stdedos> ioria thank you, I will check it o
<tomreyn> stdedos: you can use a different desktop environment, gnome-shell is not mandatory.
<tomreyn> stdedos: prior to dist-upgrading, i usually disable all PPAs, then use this script to find out which packages i need to purge (or uninstall) or downgrade to versions in ubuntu proper: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<stdedos> tomreyn I know. Unity :-p  I don't wanna hog you with coffee-time chatter though
<ramsub07> tomreyn: i see many lines of logs, but how do i know which is the recent one?
<ramsub07> I see 14:09:55 but my local time is 13:45 now
<tomreyn> ramsub07: maybe it's from a different day, or the log is in a different time zone.
<stdedos> tomreyn some of them are standalone debs. I will keep your script closely though, when I decide to go for it :-
<stdedos> :-D   *
<tomreyn> "uptime" reports when you last booted.
<ramsub07> tomreyn: journalctl shows the recent ones first, right?
<tomreyn> those "standalone debs" you should really uninstall before you start the release upgrade.
<tomreyn> ramsub07: no
<tomreyn> ramsub07: journalctl --help
<tomreyn> ramsub07: -b to get only logs form latest boot (currently active session)
<tomreyn> s/form/since/
<tomreyn> it defaults to the "less" pager, press (shift) G to go to the end of the output, double (lower case) g to go to the start.
<ramsub07> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/1T1FV0N here are the logs from this session
<ramsub07> they now match with my timezone
<Gekko> tomreyn: the alt installer worked. Seems like it's just the debian installer
<oaulakh> my bluetooth not working after "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ramsub07> oaulakh: lol. welcome to the club
<oaulakh> ramsub07: ur too?
<ramsub07> yes
<ramsub07> not just bluetooth, but my USB as well
<oaulakh> anyone??
<oaulakh> ramsub07: no my usb working fine
<oaulakh> ramsub07: but my netgear wifi dongle not working i have to use usb
<ramsub07> oaulakh: mine as well for a short while
<tomreyn> ramsub07: please post the output of this command to a pastebin: cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline /etc/os-release
<tomreyn> Gekko: yes, the good old debian installer is now called 'alternative', since someone made a (much too early) decision to replace it by the new subiquity + curtin based one.
<ramsub07> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/Pyx5bGPn
<oaulakh> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sH6MmF8Fhj/
<ioria> oaulakh, you can start upgrading the kernel;  sudo apt full-upgrade
<oaulakh> ioria: ok !
<ioria> oaulakh,  and reboot
<tomreyn> ramsub07: might be a result of bug 1813873
<rexwin_> how to restart samba in ubuntu 18
<ubottu> bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813873
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<oaulakh> ioria: ok sure!
<ioria> rexwin_,  sudo service smbd restart
<oaulakh> ioria: will this full upgrade those problems like my wifi dongle??? and bluetooth!
<oaulakh> *fix
<ioria> oaulakh,  how can i knwo; you can always boot a previous kernel
<oaulakh> ioria: ok but how, means first i will see this kernel solves my problem otherwise i will switch back to old one
<oaulakh> ioria: help me after i reboot ok :)
<ioria> oaulakh, you use the Grub screen or the settings in /etc/default/grub
<oaulakh> ioria: yup
<oaulakh> ioria: grub screen at startup
<ioria> yes
<tomreyn> oaulakh: despite the name, all that "apt full-upgrade" really does is really to install security patches and bugfixes , it does not upgrade to a newer ubuntu version, it should never introduce new bugs.
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VG6xVKqqvj/
<tomreyn> this statement refers to official apt repositories, PPA's may behave differently.
<oaulakh> tomreyn: i'm not sure whats wrong but i face error while connecting my bt headphones
<ioria> oaulakh, ok, reboot
<oaulakh> ioria: ok
<oaulakh> ioria: no, still bluetooth not working
<ioria> oaulakh, uname -r
<oaulakh> ioria: can i unistall these update to rollback my ubuntu version
<oaulakh> ioria: 4.18.0-15-generic
<tomreyn> ramsub07: those "snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC1D0: out of range" errors are about HDMI audio. this is not your main sound card, but just the one which is used if you use HDMI for audio. there may be ways to disable it if you don't need it.
<ioria> oaulakh, dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5crxbp8JB7/
<ioria> oaulakh, dmesg |  grep -i firmware
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: Sorry for the late reply: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mjdvNd6D9m/
<Captain_Haddock> JuJUBee: How do I check? (ExFat)
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDp4HZmzZ9/
<jeger> Hello
<Captain_Haddock> JuJUBee: I installed exfat-fuse and exfat-utils and then plugged the gopro in. Same story.
<Captain_Haddock> I don't think I need to reboot. Do I?
<Deihmos> Is it possible to add a kernel to the installation media ?
<ioria> oaulakh, bluetoothctl
<klemax> Hello. Is there any web based firewall on ubuntu?
<nakamaki> vestacp or webmin can control ufw i think
<oaulakh> ioria: and than???
<ioria> oaulakh, the output
<klemax> nakamaki: as far as i know, they are hosting control panel. Thats a lot for me. I just need a web interface.
<oaulakh> ioria: it's showing bluetooth terminal, under devices it do showing my headphones but how to connect to my device
<nakamaki> klemax: you can use those perfectly at home
<nakamaki> i used webmin for all kinds of shit
<klemax> Does webmin support ubuntu 14.04?
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D74MmT9N46/
<lotuspsychje> klemax: 14.04 will be end of life soon
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: i don't think you need to reboot to enable user-space (fuse) exfat support. what makes you think you need exfat support, though?
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: The comment by JuJUBee.
<oaulakh> ioria: Muffs L is my device
<Captain_Haddock> I thought "Captain_Haddock, tomreyn is ExFAT built in to linux os yet?" was a hint :|
<JuJUBee> Captain_Haddock, was just a thought...
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: maybe it was, i don't know.
<ioria> oaulakh, pair <mac>
<JuJUBee> Captain_Haddock, have you tried reading the card in a card reader?
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: do you know that a GoPro HERO7 uses an ExFat file system?
<Captain_Haddock> JuJUBee: I don't have one. BUt I can access the Gopro fine on an old Windows XP laptop.
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, according to gopro, 64G uses exfat 32G can use exfat or fat
<klemax> lotuspsychje: yeah I have to upgrade it.
<oaulakh> ioria: no, but "connect <mac>" works, thanks man
<ioria> oaulakh, ok
<Captain_Haddock> JuJUBee: FWIW, this is a 128GB card.
<oaulakh> ioria: sorry to say can you help me netgear wifi dongle :)
<oaulakh> *with
<JuJUBee> Captain_Haddock, I think it is 64G and higher uses exfat
<ioria> oaulakh, unplu it,plug again and paste  dmesg | tail
<ioria> oaulakh,  dmesg | tail  -30
<Captain_Haddock> JuJUBee: According to this, I have to reboot after installing exfat. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253205
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxB7ZcYZ2N/
<Captain_Haddock> Will do so in 10 minutes after a transfer is done.
<ioria> oaulakh,  sudo lshw -c Network
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v4PQ2vTBJ8/
<ioria> oaulakh,  what interface are you using atm ?
<oaulakh> ioria: usb through phone :)
<tomreyn> enp0s29u1u1u4
<ioria> oaulakh,  ip a
<oaulakh> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zt5twSWY3r/
<ioria> oaulakh,  open network-manager and configure the device (wlx00223fed7604)
<CrtxReavr> Is there a specified way to remove all but the base packages from an Ubuntu Server install?
<HyP3r> Hello, I just trying to install ubuntu server on a hyperv (microsoft) server. With the last Linux (Debian) servers I had the problem that the dynamic hard disc was growing all the time. So I created a thread and the solution is to create the ext4 partition with "-G 4096" (Flex block group size). And now the the question is how I can install ubuntu server and can tell the "mkfs.ext4" to do that:
<HyP3r> mkfs.ext4 -G 4096 /dev/sdX1
<HyP3r> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/e1928b52-70ee-41a8-98b5-f6e8cc03f642/dynamically-growing-vhdx-debian-stretch?forum=winserverhyperv
<oaulakh> ioria: but device name
<ioria> oaulakh,  ip link set dev  wlx00223fed760
<ioria> oaulakh,  ip link set dev  wlx00223fed7604
<ioria> brb sy
<oaulakh> ioria: i have nm-tray
<oaulakh> ioria: i dunno how to fix nm-tray
<CrtxReavr> I found https://askubuntu.com/questions/240346/how-to-keep-only-ubuntu-minimal
<CrtxReavr> What could go wrong?
<nomad_fr> hi, I've some trouble with /var/cache/fontconfig on ubuntu 18.04.1
<nomad_fr> it's keep geatting biger and bigger
<nomad_fr> # lsof /var/ | grep fontconfig | wc -l
<nomad_fr> 2353
<nomad_fr> # lsof /var/ | wc -l > 2408
<nomad_fr> # df -h /var/ -> /dev/nvme0n1p5  5.0G  4.7G   14M 100% /var
<nomad_fr> # ncdu /var -> Total disk usage: 827.6 MiB  Apparent size: 789.8 MiB  Items: 24203
<tomreyn> HyP3r: the correct answer seems ot be in post 3 of the discussion you pointed to - "I don't recommend using dynamic VHDX in a production environment"
<tomreyn> HyP3r: if you still want to use the custom ext4 metadata locations you can do the partitioning and file systems (and maybe other layers in between) first, then boot a live linux system, mount file systems and chroot to the installation directory and use debootstrap to install,
<CrtxReavr> Yeah, that didn't work well.
<samgoody> Hi. Am on a VPS, and suddenly getting errors about not being able to allocate memory
<ikanobori> Maybe you need more memory.
<whislock> samgoody: What are the specs of the VPS in question?
<yvyz> samgoody: What is the size of your pagefile, and what is the amount of memory allocated to the VPS?
<yvyz> nomad_fr: sort of expected operation given that a lot of programs utilize fontconfig to handle their fonts. fc-cache is the cache location for said fonts used by said programs.
<yvyz> nomad_fr: you can fc-cache -r to erase all current cache data and rescan.
<yvyz> nomad_fr: see -> man fc-cache
<CrtxReavr> I have an ubuntu 18.04 server VM on vbox. . .. when the VM is fired up it prints an error on the console "error not symbol table found - hit any key" then after a timeout it seems to boot & function normally.  How can I fix that?
<whislock> CrtxReavr: I get that sort of thing from time to time. I've always ignored it, as it never seems to actually affect function in any way.
<samgoody> @whislock, thanks for the attention. I rebooted, and now things look OK.
<CrtxReavr> whislock, this will have to go into production though, and people will freak.
<whislock> CrtxReavr: Well, I'm sorry for that, but that still doesn't mean its significant. It might be easier to just inform them that such messages are "false positives."
<whislock> samgoody: It would still be valuable to know the specs of the box in question.
<samgoody> How do I find them out? I can copy from the page of the host, but is there a way to outout it from Ubuntu
<whislock> samgoody: In terms of memory, pastebin the output of 'free -h'.
<yvyz> CrtxReavr: you could attempt to reinstall grub.
<yvyz> CrtxReavr: or run grub-install
<nomad_fr> yvyz: I fond it, it was not in /var/log/fontconfig ilwas in /var/log/archives/ some old log file that were deleted but rsyslog still keep theom open, I juste restart rsyslog and voila
<yvyz> nomad_fr: awesome++
<CrtxReavr> yvyz, grub-install wants an install device, I assume tha twould be sda, not sda1?
<whislock> CrtxReavr: Assuming you're not booting via UEFI, yes, /dev/sda would be a good bet.
<CrtxReavr> And that made it go away - thanks guys.
<whislock> Nice. There you go.
<samgoody> https://paste.debian.net/1071660/
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> Any Qt devs around?
<whislock> samgoody: That's a pretty hefty amount of memory. Sounds like something might have run away in terms of memory consumption.
<yvyz> samgoody: your swap space should match your memory. at least in best practice.
<whislock> yvyz: That's not necessarily true.
<yvyz> ^ i know
<whislock> yvyz: In fact, that's only the recommendation if you're on a desktop and you want to be able to hibernate to disk.
<samgoody> Well, not much to do now, I guess. Will monitor it
<yvyz> whislock: hmm maybe thats where I got it from. ive just been doing it that way for a long time.
<yvyz> samgoody: run -> top -c and sort by memory and see if something starts growing erratically
<samgoody> Thank you very much/
<ioria> oaulakh,  still there ?
<mustmodify> I have an old 32bit Dell Inspiron Mini that I'm trying to turn into a "site is up" status screen for various sites I monitor.
<mustmodify> I can't figure out how to get wifi working.
<mustmodify> lspci | grep Network shows "Network controller: Broadcom Inc ... BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<mustmodify> but... no code like wlan0 etc
<mustmodify> and wlan0 doesn't show up in ifconfig
<mustmodify> so ... I guess I'm not sure what to do now.
<yvyz> mustmodify: iwconfig
<mustmodify> enp4s0: no wireless extensions
<mustmodify> lo: no wireless extensions
<yvyz> mustmodify: what does nmcli d say?
<mustmodify> it says that isn't installed. :)
<mustmodify> working on it
<mustmodify> (I'm plugged into ethernet for now.)
<yvyz> mustmodify: Well if lshw -C network displays a listed wireless device.... and lsmod lists the driver
<yvyz> mustmodify: or module rather
<yvyz> mustmodify: you can: sudo modprobe <thecorrectmodulename>
<mustmodify> still installing
<acebrianjuan> Does anybody know the Ubuntu packages well enough?
<hggdh> acebrianjuan: it is probably better to just ask your question
<mustmodify> ok, I've installed 'network-manager'. Let me try the above recommendations again.
<mustmodify> iwconfig shows the same thing
<acebrianjuan> hggdh: I need some help finding which package contains the required dependencies for building my project
<mustmodify> nmcli has two rows, enp4s0 /ethernet and lo / loopback
<acebrianjuan> This is the output of my CMake build: https://pastebin.com/bx8Sdaru
<acebrianjuan> Notice that it is complaining about QtLocation
<acebrianjuan> I'm doing research with `apt search qtlocation` and `apt search qt5location`
<mustmodify> `lshw -C network` shows two devices... a wifi device and an ethernet device.
<acebrianjuan> there are a few packages listed
<mustmodify> lsmod doesn't seem to show the wifi driver
<mustmodify> So `lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net` shows that the wifi device has 'Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge'
<hggdh> acebrianjuan: you can use https://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for package contents, or apt-cache (needs to be installed), or apt-file (needs to be installed)
<mustmodify> I was wrong -- lsmod does show several things with "b43", which seems to be associated with wifi.
<mustmodify> cfg80211, mac80211, and bcma
<Deihmos> Is 18.10 considered a stable release or is it something like Debian unstable? Had many bugs with 18.10 but 18.04 was flawless
<yvyz> mustmodify: modprobe b43
<mustmodify> Deihmos: it's considered 'stable' but won't be supported for as long as 18.04.
<yvyz> Deihmos: it is stable but only supported for a short while.
<mustmodify> yvyz: one moment, I started something else. Will get that as soon as the command line is available again.
<mustmodify> yvyz: where did you get that username?
<yvyz> From the lands of mystery.
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: All release versions are considered stable, Ubuntu strives for stability in all of their releases. LTS Releases are specifically created to be supported for an extended amount of time. Regular releases are supprted for a shorter time and require more frequent updates to the version stay on a supported version
<pragmaticenigma> !lts | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<mustmodify> yvyz: I did 'sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer' and how wlan0 appears in iwconfig!
<jeremy31> mustmodify: that wifi needs firmware-b43-installer package to work
<mustmodify> ta da!
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: For more information about releases see: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle ... for more information on LTS see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<yvyz> Another example that ubuntu-drivers autoinstall should have figured out.
<yvyz> Glad it worked for yuo
<MrHall> hello, question about ll command, what means the arrow on S06customScript.sh -> ../init.d/customScript.sh*
<mustmodify> thanks all.
<yvyz> MrHall: its a symlinked file
<yvyz> S06customScript.sh is actually referring to the file ../init.d/customScript.sh
<MrHall> thanks
<mustmodify> So I did `iwconfig wlan0 essid mynetwork key mypassword`
<mustmodify> with sudo
<mustmodify> and then `sudo dhclient wlan0` and I've been waiting for > 5 minutes.
<mustmodify> Should I kill it?
<jeremy31> mustmodify: are you on live iso or on an install?
<mustmodify> install
<jeremy31> mustmodify: it might be better to reboot
<mustmodify> k
<mustmodify> There it is ... does not seem connected.
<mustmodify> I'll reboot.
<jeremy31> mustmodify: usually you have to unload ssb and b43 then modprobe b43 to get it to load firmware
<mustmodify> unload ssb?
<mustmodify> ifconfig shows wlan0, but it says "Link endcap: Ethernet"
<mustmodify> so that's odd.
<hggdh> acebrianjuan: perhaps you need the package qtlocation5-dev?
<jeremy31> Mustmodify easier to reboot
<mustmodify> I rebooted.
<mustmodify> That's what it says after rebooting.
<hggdh> acebrianjuan: also, please note that 'apt search' searches for *packages*, not package contents
<eater9> \join #mate
<acebrianjuan> hggdh: I wish I could talk to the person in charge of maintaining the official packages
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: I'm confused, isn't the problem you're missing dependencies for a custom source you're trying to build? What does that have to do with the official packages?
<acebrianjuan> tgm4883: yes, it seems that I'm missing dependencies, but the apt package manager gives me very little information about each Qt package that I'm almost doing it blind
<acebrianjuan> tgm4883: I don't know in which package the Ubuntu guys included the required dependencies that I need
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: you could use apt-file or use the ubuntu packages website https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: either of those would let you search the contents of packages
<acebrianjuan> tgm4883: the Qt packages are very fragmented
<acebrianjuan> This may be an advantage, but for a noob like myself it makes it more tricky
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: they may be, but those resources are still going to be your best bet
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: if you actually asked the package maintainer (which is likely a team, not just a person), they are just going to search those resources
<acebrianjuan> tgm4883: I've used `apt search qt5quick` and other combinations
<acebrianjuan> I've gone ahead and installed all the matching packages
<acebrianjuan> apt install libqt5quick*
<acebrianjuan> and even after doing that my app can't build
<acebrianjuan> CMake throws this error: https://pastebin.com/6SFFsFeA
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: ok, but did you actually try either of the two tools I suggested?
<tgm4883> acebrianjuan: it would seem that one of these packages is the one you need (probably the top one)  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RwSmNMKm47/
<tgm4883> apt search != apt-file find
<acebrianjuan> tgm4883: ok, I'll intall apt-file
<ioria> acebrianjuan, install qtdeclarative5-dev  (and libqt5quickcontrols2-5)
<acebrianjuan> ioria: mate that worked! God bless you! How did you know?
<ioria> acebrianjuan, ok, well, as you said Qt is spread over several packages
<ioria> acebrianjuan, i had the same issue few weeks ago
<acebrianjuan> ioria: what method did you follow to find the right packages? I'd like to learn how to solve this kind of stuff all by myself without having to bother you guys here on IRC
<acebrianjuan> I feel so foolish sometimes
<ioria> acebrianjuan, found: https://github.com/BelledonneCommunications/linphone-desktop/issues/140
<acebrianjuan> ioria: awesome, thank you very much :)
<acebrianjuan> tgm4883: thank you too mate :)
<ioria> acebrianjuan, no problem
<Deihmos> using the mini.iso installation there is an option to select kernel. what happens if I choose none? WHy will i late rbe able to install a kernel
<Deihmos> How*
<lordcirth__> Deihmos, I would guess the None option is for if you intend to manually install a kernel before rebooting
<Deihmos> there is a way to do that?
<Deihmos> i will check it out then
<lordcirth__> Sure, you can just switch to a terminal during the installer, tinker, and then continue
<Deihmos> my pc has issues with kernel past 4.9
<lordcirth__> What issues?
<lordcirth__> Kernel regressions should be reported as a bug, I think
<Deihmos> not so much an issue but i notice much higher cpu use with my apps on the newer kernels
<Deihmos> maybe pc too old for the newer kernels
<Deihmos> haswell cpu
<blackswan> i have a ppa on launchpad.net, but the signing key seems to have disappeared from keyserver.ubuntu.com. can anybody point me in the direction of fixing this? i had the exact same problem 2/22 and it then went away, i'm not sure if anybody determined the cause.
<blackswan> the url is https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup&op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0x166B6D7B59863696BB483868EADD5972943FF4C4
<genii> blackswan: Perhaps your key is expired
<rodd> whats up with ubuntu .org ?
<rodd> thought it was an official domain, but looks like a scam
<blackswan> genii i do not believe that can possibly be the issue.
<pragmaticenigma> rodd: Please don't post random links without explaining what's on the other side or adding a warning
<rodd> hows that a random link
<blackswan> this is the ppa signing key that launchpad generates automatically.
<genii> blackswan: Might be better to ask in #launchpad
<blackswan> ok thx
<Anthaas> Can someone tell me why this doesn't _not_ descend into the ./install directory? find . -name *.conf -type f -not -path "./install"
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: because you told it "not" to
<Anthaas> Huh? I don't want it to go into the ./install directory, but it does...
<leftyfb> Anthaas: you really should use the actual path. Not relative.
<Anthaas> leftyfb: That wouldn't make a difference.
<Anthaas> leftyfb: Additionally, the -path option in man pages for find uses an example with a relative path.
<leftyfb> Anthaas: try #bash
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: or use a web search: https://stackoverflow.com/a/4210072
<hggdh> Anthaas: you may want to use -prune: find . -name "*.conf" -type f -path ./install -prune
<leftyfb> hggdh: they told him that in #bash
<hggdh> leftyfb: ah, thank you. I do not follow #bash...
<Anthaas> Yeah - the order of options mattered.
<Anthaas> prune should come first before name etc apparently.
<Anthaas> From a guy there: -prune can have other tests *before* it but effectively needs to be the last thing on the left-hand-side of a logical OR (-o) expression part.  The find will then evaluate the right-hand-side of the -o (logical OR) part.
<limboxx> Hello, short Question: is there a way to make a application suppress/override global hotkeys? (problem: want to use emacs and when i try to use Meta or Super Shortcuts, the terminal window loses focus)
<saint_> can anyone tell me why this is not working on ubuntu ?
<saint_> https://pastebin.com/NSVAcc7D
<saint_> basic of basic.
<limboxx> saint_: you can't call a function before its declared
<saint_> limboxx just figured it out :/ thank you
<KOLANICH> Hi everybody. Why there is no prebuilt gtest package in Ubuntu
<yvyz> Why should there be?
<yvyz> Hell, I have to install gcc if I want to use it...
<yvyz> KOLANICH: but there does exist gtest on apt
<KOLANICH> yvyz: it doesn't install the prebuilt lib, it's source code package
<yvyz> Umm
<yvyz> Have you ever unit tested something  before?
<yvyz> If not, this is gonna a whole new world for ya.
<KOLANICH> yvyz: Yes, I have. I usually use CMake and I already have the prebuilt gtest from git. But now I setup CI and I need the things to be as fast as possible. So no building gtest.
<shibboleth> say you wanna do some opencv stuff and release repos are kinda stale (old lib versions)
<lordcirth__> limboxx, I think you'd need to delete the shortcut
<shibboleth> *and* you'd rather avoid using pip
<shibboleth> are there opencv-related PPAs anyone feel like recommended?
<yvyz> KOLANICH: You have a development issue, not an ubuntu issue. May I suggest absorbing better patterns into your dev procedures?
<yvyz> shibboleth: why not build opencv locally?
<KOLANICH> yvyz: a better patterns is when there are prebuilt packages for everything in a distro
<KOLANICH> yvyz: in ideal case, updated after every commit
<shibboleth> i'm talking about dependencies here
<shibboleth> some stuff required python modules, libs, etc way ahead of release repos
<KOLANICH> yvyz: so I wonder why there is no and if I should make one
<shibboleth> and using pip is asking for trouble
<yvyz> KOLANICH: Lol, the repoository is source code for a reason.
<yvyz> KOLANICH: may I suggest ##linux so you can learn more about linux.
<yvyz> shibboleth: this is more for #ubunut-discuss
<yvyz> shibboleth: this is more for #ubuntu-discuss
<KOLANICH> yvyz: I use gnu/linux for quite some years; what wrong in my understanding of it do you see?
<MapMan> Hi! I grabbed ubuntu 18.10. I have 2 drives, ssd (sda) and an hdd(sdb). On sda, there's win 10. I installed ubuntu on sdb and uefi on sda. Now neither system boots. I get generic 'no bootable device' on launch.
<MapMan> Any ideas?
<lordcirth__> MapMan, what if you get a boot menu? Do the entries show up there?
<lordcirth__> F12, perhaps
<shibboleth> reboot to ubuntu install dvd, chroot, efibootmgr list
<yvyz> ^
<hggdh> KOLANICH: are you talking about the google test thingy?
<KOLANICH> hggdh: yew
<KOLANICH> yes
<shibboleth> also, check the esp partition for bootx64/grubx64
<hggdh> KOLANICH: look for the googletest package
<MapMan> lordcirth__: nah, nothing useful there.
<KOLANICH> hggdh: it contains only source code
<MapMan> shibboleth: ok, I'll try that
<lordcirth__> MapMan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair is handy
<zzero1> hi I cloned with cat an sd to usb drive. The sd card has  Timing buffered disk reads:  34 MB in  3.01 seconds =  11.29 MB/sec . The usb drive has  Timing buffered disk reads: 218 MB in  3.01 seconds =  72.32 MB/sec. However I notive that thing work so much slower than before. I suspected the io and moved from an unbranded microsd to usb 3.0. However things are unbearably slow now. Any ideas ?
<limboxx> lordcirth__: i just attempted to delete it as an option in gnome-tweaks caught my eye... it has a dedicated emacs-input option that overrides shortcuts specificly for the emacs window... https://imgur.com/wWHX5KD
<zzero1> *c
<yvyz> KOLANICH: is it too difficult to make CMakeLists.txt within the gtest repo? Or am I missing something vital here?
<lordcirth__> limboxx, that's interesting, does it work?
<zzero1> I should mention that the micro sd contains an ubuntu installation
<yvyz> zzero1: you cloned a drive with cat and not dd?
<zzero1> yes
<KOLANICH> yvyz: yes, the vital thing is that building gtest is time. I wonder why there is no prebuilt package, so I can just use CMake gtest discovery scripts
<MapMan> shibboleth: can you elaborate a little bit more on what am i supposed to do with chroot?
<yvyz> KOLANICH: in the time youve been on this channel complaining, you would have it built 100x over by now.
<shibboleth> well, boot the install dvd, change debconf pri to low
<yvyz> Hell, add it to YOUR CMakeLists.txt
<zzero1> yvyz like this # cat /dev/sdb > /dev/sdc && sync
<shibboleth> mount root in /mnt, boot in /mnt/boot, esp in /mnt/boot/efi
<KOLANICH> yvyz: rebuilding such a popular lib sounds mad for me
<yvyz> zzero1: dd would have been more powerful and allowed you to set the buffer block size.
<yvyz> KOLANICH: its not really popular.
<shibboleth> mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, /dev/pts in /mnt/dev/pts, /sys in /mnt/sys, /proc in /mnt/proc
<zzero1> yeah I know that. I had to use sth faster though
<shibboleth> chroot /mnt
<shibboleth> bash
<KOLANICH> yvyz: it is. most of C++ projects, I use, use it.
<shibboleth> efibootmgr --help
<yvyz> KOLANICH: so its popular for you
<pragmaticenigma> zzero1: Use dd when cloaning devices... that's what it designed for. As for the difference in Read speeds, there are a lot of different factors and many of them can have to do with the way the card reader is attached to the system versus the USB. Also, in many systems the Card readers share the same node as a USB device, USB will only operate as fast as the slowest device attached to that bus. Basically, the difference in read
<pragmaticenigma> speeds isn't something that this channel will be able to troubleshoot
<zzero1> pragmaticenigma: I should mention also that the microsd card is attached to the system using a usb card card
<zzero1> reader
<yvyz> Well, native sd card write speeds are what, 300 MB/s?
<pragmaticenigma> zzero1: The card reader can introduce it's own latency, and again, the USB bus speed is slowed to the slowest connected device. If you are connected to the same bus as the keyboard, it will be much slower
<zzero1> the thing is that the system that is contained in the microsd card actually performs much better
<limboxx> lordcirth__: not really sadly... and i also didn't want to use emacs gui i was aiming for guake...
<yvyz> zzero1: use cat to dupe drives is a bit oldschool. dd will let you set the io block size with bs=<size>
<yvyz> zzero1: you could find speed increases with using bs=1M, or 64K, or any number of sizes.
<yvyz> zzero1: could be a good time to try out a few and learn.
<shibboleth> and doing either with SSDs as destination is doijg it wrong
<zzero1> the usb 3.0 cloned system with the supposedly higher speeds, performs like a turtle
<zzero1> I'm trying to figure out why
<hggdh> KOLANICH: from the Debian page for googletest: "This package does not contain a library to link against, but rather the source code to build the google test library; this is because the google test library must be built with the same flags as the C++ code under test."
<zzero1> that's why I'm asking the irc
<yvyz> hggdh: shh, dont be logical here.
<hggdh> KOLANICH: so there. It is provided in source code only
<zzero1> I need some fresh ideas
<yvyz> zzero1: I am trying to help you.
<hggdh> yvyz: please don't go this way
<yvyz> hggdh: what.
<zzero1> I suppose you are :)
<MapMan> shibboleth: change debfconf pri to low - as in, modify the /var/cache/debconf/config.dat file and change priority to low?
<yvyz> zzero1: block sizes for I/O are highly important, hense why DD provides a flag for setting it.
<zzero1> I know guys that disk dump offers more versatility
<pragmaticenigma> zzero1: the "cat" command is not designed to handle binary data. When you cloned your device, it's possible that the some of the data got corrupted. That is why we are recommending you try it with dd. The "dd" application is meant for binary data. Use that instead
<yvyz> zzero1: read this http://blog.tdg5.com/tuning-dd-block-size/
<shibboleth> no, the installer has an option to set it to low
<zzero1> thanks for the article
<pragmaticenigma> zzero1: The recommendation of block size with DD is just a tuning method, some devices perform better when then block size isn't maxed out
<shibboleth> or just edit the grub cmdline, add "priority=low" at the end
<shibboleth> no quotes
<KOLANICH> hggdh: thanks. Though still strange.
<shibboleth> if you're using the... new fischer-price installer i dunno
<MapMan> shibboleth: oh, ok
<KOLANICH> I am using the prebuilt gtest for long time and worked fine.
<zzero1> pragmaticenigma: so the idea is that the cloned system behaves so slowish , well because of a possible corruption during the "cat cloning" ? What else ?
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> So, I've got no passwd for root.  Not a problem until adding a printer via cups, and it asks for user name and password.
<johnfg> What's the workaround?
<yvyz> zzero1: so you finished the drive clone, booted the clone, and its slow?
<yvyz> johnfg: you could sudo su, and then use just 'passwd' to assigned root a password
<zzero1> Yeah that's what I'm saying. I'm asking here to actually figure out possible explanations as to why
<hggdh> zzero1: Ubuntu, by default, does not allow root direct logins. You can do root-stuff via sudo
<nakamaki> johnfg: doesnt it use the debian-sys-maint user?
<zzero1> yeah I sometimes do sudo -i to get # instead of a $
<johnfg> nakamaki: I don't know?  who is that?
<nakamaki> thats an administrative user that gets created during the installation of the os
<johnfg> nakamaki: I'm running 18.04, and I don't find any debian-sys-maint user.
<nakamaki> ah well its a mysql only user apparently
<johnfg> nakamaki: Yup, I just found the same.
<zzero1> yvyz the cloned (usb 3.0 drive) is much slower compared to the microsd system
<leftyfb> johnfg: when you run an application that asks for admin credentials, you enter your user and password. Not root.
<zzero1> so much so that I consider cloning the system again to .... an other microsd ...
<yvyz> zzero1: when you 'sudo fdisk -l' what are the Units of either disk say?
<linarcx> zzero1: hello
<zzero1> sorry
<yvyz> zzero1: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/<yourdevice> | fgrep -e 'Block size'
<yvyz> run it for both of your drives
<johnfg> leftyfb: Doesn't work.  I'm in both the lp and lpadmin groups, but cups still doesn't accept those credentials.
<yvyz> It seems like something somewhere is forcing your i/o to fragment data in a way that is grossly slowing down iops.
<zzero1> yvyz https://pastebin.com/xx5FQ9YP
<zzero1> fdisk -l
<yvyz> Well, to start, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb have the same disk UUID
<zzero1> yes, go on
<johnfg> Any other ideas guys?
<yvyz> zzero1: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda | fgrep -e 'Block size' && sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdb | fgrep -e 'Block size' | nc termbin.com 9999
<yvyz> johnfg: are you adding the printer via cups cli or with the gui?
<johnfg> yvyz: the gui at localhost:631.
<johnfg> Not used the cli.
<zzero1> no need to grep https://termbin.com/028g
<yvyz> zzero1: sorry
<yvyz> zzero1: sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | fgrep -e 'Block size' && sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdb1 | fgrep -e 'Block size' | nc termbin.com 9999
<zzero1> you mean the efi partition. not the root here. is that your intention ?
<yvyz> I just want to make sure the drives have the same block before we do something else.
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: Use the same username and password you use to login
<zzero1> ok
<zzero1> hold on
<yvyz> It is interesting that both disks post the same UUID, which may not be the issue but maybe a symptom of improper disk duplication. Hense, again, why I suggested to use dd in place of cat d > d2
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: The cups web interface needs the credentials of a user that has sudo permissions. If your user has sudo permissions, you can just use the same username and password you use to login into the computer. CUPS will take care of the rest
<yvyz> im not privy to the specifics of using cat to duplicate drives because I literally never use it for that.
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: You still around?
<yvyz> but since dd is specificaly designed for cloning, and is nearly pervasive across all distros, linux and unix systems alike... I would strongly recommend seeing what you end up with using `dd`
<pragmaticenigma> zzero1: This channel isn't the write place to get into a discussion and analysis of why something isn't working. It's intended to provide support for issues. The solution to your problem is to use dd. If you would like to analyze, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for discussion.
<zzero1> @pragmaticenigma thanks, wasn't aware
<Captain_Haddock> Anybody here have a gopro? I'm having trouble accessing it in Kubuntu. It is detected and connects before disconnecting. The log states: "upowerd[824]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-11"
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: Make sure the USB cable is firmly connected. Try unplugging/plugging both ends a few times. If the problem persists, try a different USB port. Also, if you have another computer (or windows) see if it works there.
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: Works on Windows XP using the same cable. I've tried all the different ports on this desktop. I've also tried installing libraries for accessing exfat partitions as per JuJUBee's suggestion earlier. But that hasn't helped either.
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KrDVpJfBq2/
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: Is the gopro fully charged?
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: yep
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: The issue is power management is causing a fault. Usually indicative of the device trying to pull too much power from the USB port.
<IknoweD> greetings ubuntuans.  over successuve ubuntu releases, my ext usb disks are not visible on ubuntu reboot until i power cycle the disks.  need to replace drives, is there anything i should look for in a new disk or is this a ubuntu-specific thing, config problem or what?  thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: Another suggestion I'm seeing is to make sure the device is set to be a mass storage device. Check its settings as they may have changed.
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: I see. Let me have a look. Also, the other thing I thought off was to turn off automounting.
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: I did find this... but not sure if it is related: https://superuser.com/a/1206665
<yvyz> IknoweD: see -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usbmount/+bug/1768010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768010 in usbmount (Ubuntu) "usbmount does not work on Bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yvyz> IknoweD: and see -> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/330094/udev-rule-to-mount-disk-does-not-work
<IknoweD> yvyz: thx!
<IknoweD> yvyz: not sure that is the same problem.  these devices are not visible even using lsusb
<yvyz> Hmm
<yvyz> IknoweD: so, they were powered on, mounted and usable, then after reboot they are not even listed in lsusb? do I have that right?
<IknoweD> yvyz: yes, it has been this way for years.  when the intel NUC and its predecessors rebooted, I have to manually power cycle the USB devices for them to be visible on the USBus.
<yvyz> IknoweD: external drives with independant dc power?
<IknoweD> yvyz: yes, each is plugged into the same power strip.  their lights show on when ubuntu reboots but are not visible.
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: No option to set as a mass storage device, I'm afraid.
<lotuspsychje> Captain_Haddock: what kind of computer brand is that?
<Captain_Haddock> lotuspsychje: Computer brand?
<lotuspsychje> Captain_Haddock: your gopro, you branch it to a computer?
<Captain_Haddock> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure I understand. The gopro is a portable video camera. The computer is an assembled PC.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: i'm here now (maybe not for long). what's up?
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: has the gopro worked with your ubuntu installation before
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: No.
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: I'm still unable to access my gopro :(
<tomreyn> via USB?
<Captain_Haddock> Installing the exfat libs doesn't appear to have helped.
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: yes.
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: you're on 16.04.6, you said?
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: 18.04.2
<tomreyn> oh, ok. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1413440 discusses this and similar phenomenons
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1413440 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB stops working after a while (xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Timeout while waiting for setup device command)" [High,Triaged]
<irrenhaus3> hi! if a package maintainer is present: bionic ships a broken version of the package libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0. It contains library version 2.0.2, which erroneously fails initialization for some music formats (i.e. OGG Vorbis). The regression is fixed in library version 2.0.3, as descrbed in the changelog on https://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_mixer/. I recommend upgrading the package to that version
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KrDVpJfBq2/
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: did you suspend this system after you last rebooted?
<yvyz> irrenhaus3: head over to #sdl and mention it
<pragmaticenigma> irrenhaus3: It's best to file a bug report, pointing to that version as the fix for your issue. Ubuntu devs are not always monitoring this channel as it is run by volunteers
<pragmaticenigma> !bug | irrenhaus3
<ubottu> irrenhaus3: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: I rebooted just now and I haven't suspended since.
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: but the issue is still present?
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: yes
<irrenhaus3> pragmaticenigma: thanks, I didn't know about ubuntu-bug. very nice tool :>
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: you could try the !HWE or !proposed kernel
<pragmaticenigma> irrenhaus3: the bug tool should give you the link of the bug report where you can add the additional information about the patched version
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: Will upgrading to 18.10 help?
<irrenhaus3> pragmaticenigma: although it fails to report on that particular package, since it's third-party
<Captain_Haddock> Or I'm guessing a 19.04 beta?
<irrenhaus3> so I guess #SDL it is then
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddock: alternatively, this bug report i pointed to above mentions the following kernel options as a workaround (confirmed by some, but not all of the people commenting there):  pci=nomsi iommu=soft
<pragmaticenigma> irrenhaus3: you might have to report it via the other method. see the help url for options
<tomreyn> Captain_Haddocki wouldn't upgrade if you can have the same kernel on an LTS release.
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: It's doubtful for your situation that an upgraded version is going to provide a different outcome.
<Captain_Haddock> OK. I'll check out the kernel options too. Thanks :)
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: Any other suggestions?
<irrenhaus3> pragmaticenigma: acknowledged, thank you
<tomreyn> !hwe | Captain_Haddock read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters and this
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pragmaticenigma> Captain_Haddock: A high level websearch finds a lot of issues with gopros... not many solutions at this time
<Captain_Haddock> tomreyn: Thank you!
<Captain_Haddock> pragmaticenigma: Most seem to state that the issue autofixes itself :}
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think that's the case Captain_Haddock ... more that something they weren't paying attention to resolved the issue
<Captain_Haddock> :(
 * Captain_Haddock reboots.
<qwebirch5326> Can someone tell me what exactly the `~/foo/bar/baz $` part of a shell?
<qwebirch5326> is called*
<lordcirth__> qwebirch5326, the prompt?
<qwebirch5326> The prefix
<qwebirch5326> Does the word "prompt" cover all of it?
<lordcirth__> The text that gets printed on the new line when you hit enter is called the prompt. Are you talking about only a part of that?
<lordcirth__> Yes. by the way, the prompt is controlled by the variable $PS1
<ioria> qwebirch5326, you mean PS1, PS2....etc. etc ?
<qwebirch5326> Yeah, precisely
<ioria> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bash/Prompt_customization#Prompts
<qwebirch5326> There's no specific name for it?
<qwebirch5326> I heard someone call it something unusual a long time ago, and I'm trying to figure out what he said
<lordcirth__> Just the prompt, or PS1, afaik.
<de-facto> how do i get a tools.jar for gradle? gradle build gives me "Could not find tools.jar. Please check that /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64 contains a valid JDK installation."
<qwebirch5326> Like a specific name for PS1 that isn't PS1
<qwebirch5326> and not prompt
<JimBuntu> qwebirch5326, drifting kinda far outside of Ubuntu support here... but might they have referred to the information contained in the promt... perhaps they said current working directory?
<qwebirch5326> Nope
<JimBuntu> qwebirch5326, command line interface?
<qwebirch5326> Nah. I might have misheard, you never know. Was one fairly unique word. Same feel as ex. "Pipe" or "prompt"
<JimBuntu> qwebirch5326, Only other thing I can think of would be 'terminal'
<fleabeard> hash bang?
<fleabeard> lol
<de-facto> nevermind java is just horrible software :/
<Dr_hrb> https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/alt.current-events.cia.crack-dealing/7LjPM2snMAE
<sruli> something got corrupted in a dir, i can ls the dir with "sudo ls" i executed "sudo chown -R user:user dir" but still cannot access the contents without sure, ls the parent shows "d?????????  ? ?     ?      ?            ? dir" but "sudo ls parent_dir" shows "drwxrwxr-x  9 user user 39 Feb 14 11:42 dir" how do i fix this dir?
<sruli> forgot to mention its encfs mount
<sruli> i rebooted, dont know if anyone responded to my issue
<mustmodify> I want to take an old netbook and turn it into a status board to show whether my clients' websites are up.
<mustmodify> I have this tutorial: https://thepcspy.com/read/converting-ubuntu-desktop-to-kiosk/
<Deihmos> can i add drivers to install disk for my wifi
<mustmodify> and I saw this https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/secure-ubuntu-kiosk
<mustmodify> I don't care about it being a 'secure' kiosk, but if it restarts for any reason, or has any trouble, I want it to automatically go back to the browser when possible so I don't have to fiddle with it.
<mustmodify> Any particular recommendation?
<Deihmos> i am trying to install using the debian install media but wifi driver is not there. is it possible to add them to the usb?
<bray90820> How would I disable printer notifications on ubuntu 18.04
<hggdh> Deihmos: we deal with Ubuntu only here. Try #debian
<Deihmos> it is ubuntu
<Deihmos> ubuntu also have the debian install method with the mino.iso
<Deihmos> they call it the debian installer
<Deihmos> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-from-cd.html.en
<hggdh> Deihmos: you had said "debian installed media", not mini.iso. As far as I can remember, the mini.iso does not come with wireless. See, for example https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2281450
<bray90820> How would I check to see if a program is running or not?
<genii> bray90820: Use ps ?
<bray90820> PS ehat
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 is there a way to install different wallpaper on different workspaces without having to use compiz
<WilkinsMicawber> I'd like to clone my linux hard drive to a faster drive. Is this worth the potential headache/risk? I tried cloning my windows 10 drive and something about EIFI made it impossible
<WilkinsMicawber> going to try to just clone it with Clonezilla, pop the old one out. Hope grub doesn't explode
<WilkinsMicawber> like 99% of the shit i try to do in linux, it seems
<ikla> how do you get to the console from GDM screen in 18?
<ikla> ctrl-alt-fX doesn't work
<zuhaitz> Hi, I bought 8bitdo N30 PRO gamepad, I installed it in Ubuntu 16.04 and it works perfect in retroarch and steam, but in another machine with Ubuntu Mate 18.10 it works in retroarch and in steam only in some games, not in all, could be the gnome-shell bluetooth app the reason? and blueman of ubuntu mate not working for all?
<zuhaitz> Thanks...
<zuhaitz> Am I asking in the right channel?
<jeremy31> WilkinsMicawber: UEFI?
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: if it works in some games and not others, the OS(ubuntu) isn't the issue
<ikla> ubuntu 18 is painfully slow with integrated intel graphics
<ikla> any way around this?
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, but it works in Ubuntu 16.04 with Gnome shell Bluetooth and not in Ubuntu Mate 18.10 with blueman...
<leftyfb> ikla: there is no "ubuntu 18"
<ikla> .04.2 :p
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: you said it works in 18.10 but not for all games. That means it works in 18.10. Your issues with those other games/steam/retoarch
<zuhaitz> Gnome Shell SUCKS with intel integrated graphics, Mac OS X had a PERFECT PERFORMANCE 10 years ago with slower hardware
<zuhaitz> And I love gnome shell, but that is true
<zuhaitz> My Acer VN7 works perfect with gnome shell, but my GPD Pocket sucks with Ubuntu Mate
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, retroarchs works perfect in both machines with both ubuntu gnu/linux distros
<zuhaitz> is steam
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, maybe is the bluetooth?
<zuhaitz> in ubuntu mate is blueman,in ubuntu is gnome shell one
<zuhaitz> arent them using different drivers or .. something like fhat?
<zuhaitz> <zuhaitz> My Acer VN7 works perfect with gnome shell, but my GPD Pocket sucks with gnome shell so I run Ubuntu Mate <---- correction
<zuhaitz> ^^U
<ikla> livecd the desktop is decent
<ikla> installation on disk is slow for graphics
<jeremy31> zuhaitz: you can install blueman in any version
<zuhaitz> jeremy31, I know, but I cant run gnome-control-center in Ubuntu Mate, gives me core dump
<zuhaitz> jeremy31, and gnome-control-center bluetooth works perfect for retroarch and steam, all steam games works perfect
<WilkinsMicawber> i am literally gay
<zuhaitz> but blueman in ubuntu mate works in retroarch (that rules) but in steam only in 50% of games
<zuhaitz> it is ok to be gay, lasai
<zuhaitz> xd
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: you said it works in 18.10 but not for all games. That means it works in 18.10. Your issues with those other games/steam/retoarch. NOT ubuntu.
<zuhaitz> for example I bought today "Owlboy", is a native GNULinux game in Steam, 8bitdo N30Pro works perfect in Ubuntu 16.04 (Gnome SHELL) but not in Steam under my small gpd pocket with Ubuntu Mate 18.10 (18.10 is the iso for this machine to work OK). I cant use a configuration that emules keyboard and mouse in steam, but it sucks a lot, the native configuration as gamepad in ubuntu gnome shell 16.04 works peeerfect xD
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, are you sure?
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, is not posible that ubuntu 16.04 with gnome bluetooth make another kind of configuration for the device?
<zuhaitz> different of ubuntu 18.10 one under ubuntu mate / blueman?
<zuhaitz> I am ignorant... really
<jeremy31> zuhaitz: not likely that a different config would be used as Bluez reads info directly from the device to see what bluetooth protocols are supported
<zuhaitz> ok, so what can I do?
<zuhaitz> Ubuntu GNU / Linux + Steam in both machines
<zuhaitz> In one works perfect, in the other, only un the 50% of games as gamepad (un the other 50% can emulate keyboard+mouse but it sucks a litle xD)
<zuhaitz> * Cannot join #steam (Channel is invite only)
<zuhaitz> ¬_¬U
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: contact #freenode for help with that
<zuhaitz> This is not freenode? XD
<zuhaitz> WTF? XD
<zuhaitz> Ok, the channel
<Furycd001> Steam does not have an official public channel on freenode. You can always try #steamdb
<jeremy31> Steam might be on snoonet
<Deihmos> There is something about 18.10 that y laptop does not like
<Furycd001> HI. I just installed fonts-font-awesome with apt-get on Ubuntu 16.04.06, but nothing is showing under font-awesome inside character map. All the squares are either blank or show a funny error looking symbol. Please help.. I'm just looking to add some font-awesome icons into my conky config....
<black_mamba> is there a way to see the progress while using cp? -v doesn't give that information it seems. I have a large 100gb file to move
<FreeBDSM> is there a way to limit an /etc/apt/sources.list.d/file.list to 1 architecture?
<FreeBDSM> I want apt to not throw me this fit: N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'contrib/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'
<leftyfb> black_mamba: use rsync
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: apt should only install packages for your arch
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: you'll want to contact Oracle for support with their packages
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: I know, it just shows this note every time upon apt update, because oracle dropped support of 32-bit arch
<leftyfb> remove the repo
<FreeBDSM> okay, so the answer is no, I can't do anything about that on client side
<FreeBDSM> okay
<FreeBDSM> thx for the info
<rheya13> I've installed a PCI express dial up modem that "supposedly" works in Linux, based on user reviews.  I can see it with LSPCI, but I don't know what device it is in /dev in order to give that info to efax-gtk
<rheya13> How do I figure out what in /dev a device is linked to?
<rheya13> efax-gtk defaults to I think ttyS0 which is, I think, a serial connection, and I believe that's the USB to RJ45 serial adapter that is running to my UPS.
<tgm4883> leftyfb: he left, but you can tell apt to specify an arch in your sources.list
<tgm4883> leftyfb: eg. deb [arch=amd64,i386] http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main universe
<baako> hi guys, anyone has a direct line to download ubuntu 16.04?
<hggdh> baako: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<leftyfb> tgm4883: sure, but I don't think that would have helped him
<compdoc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-amd64.iso
<rheya13> So I ran ls -1 /dev and exported it to a file with the modem installed, then did it again, to a different file, with the modem removed, and there was no changes.
<rheya13> However, the modem is indeed detected and listed when I run lspci because it was missing when I removed it, and present again now that I've reinstalled it.
<rheya13> Also, I have added myself to the "dialout" group.
<pragmaticenigma> rheya13: Were you being helped in a different channel? if not, I think you might want to give some background on what you're doing
<rheya13> pragmaticenigma: I had posted a few messages earlier, but rebooted a time or two since then.  I purchased a "US Robotics" dial up modem, PCI interface, that, according to user reviews, works in Linux.  I intend to use it to send faxes.
<rheya13> It is listed when I run lspci, but I'm not sure what it is in /dev so I can tell efax-gtk.
<rheya13> It defaults to /dev/ttyS1, which doesn't function at all.  It seems like it wants to respond with ttyS0, but I "think" ttyS0 is a serial connector, the USB to RJ45 serial adapter that goes to my UPS, because although efax-gtk picks it up and attempts to use it, it says, "No response from modem".
<zuhaitz> Hi, I bought 8bitdo N30 PRO gamepad, I installed it in Ubuntu 16.04 and it works perfect in retroarch and steam, but in another machine with Ubuntu Mate 18.10 it works in retroarch and in steam only in some games, not in all, could be the gnome-shell bluetooth app the reason? and blueman of ubuntu mate not working for all?
<Deihmos> installed ubuntu on my optimus laptop and installed the drivers. doesn't ubuntu auto switch video cards ? i notice it will use the nvidia card even when i use battery
<zuhaitz> Steam is the same build on both machines, one is Ubuntu 16.04 and the other 18.10, in the first all is working OK, in the second in steam only works the 50% of games
<zuhaitz> Any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: Linux currently has limited support for machines that have that capability
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: Typically, which card is started with Ubuntu, is the one it will remain running on
<Deihmos> yep i figured
<Deihmos> and to switch i have to log out
<Deihmos> a lot better than how it works on debian though. that was a nightmare
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: there are some tools that offer the ability to switch in session; however, they are not very reliable and are still works in progress
<pragmaticenigma> rheya13: If the device is not appearing in /dev ... then I'd assume there might be some drivers missing. 56k modems aren't very common and the drivers for such a device may require an explicate install from apt
<pragmaticenigma> rheya13: I found this page which might help you determine where the device is using dmesg: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1161217&seqNum=9
<rheya13> pragmaticenigma: That's what I was afraid of.  I did some searching around and found a page on the Ubuntu wiki detailing drivers, but this one apparently has a "Conexant" chipset, and drivers for them are A) proprietary and B) hard to find in Linux.
<Deihmos> what is a 56k modem?
<rheya13> rheya13: Thanks, I'll take a look, :-)
<rheya13> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, I'll take a look
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: questions like that are best found doing a web search try: google.com or duck.com
<Deihmos> i know what it is. they have been extinct for years
<rheya13> Sadly, we deal with certain places around here, like the social security office, that don't deal in email, it's either haul paperwork down there in person, send it through the snail mail, or fax it.
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: It is doubtful that the limited support has to do with the GUI bluetooth manager. They both would talk to a backend that is responsible for managing the devices and connectivity
<rheya13> Anyway, I'm getting off the topic of this channel, I'm off to read.
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: It's best to keep non-support related stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: You might need to search around steam forums to see if other users have experienced similar behaviors and how they might have resolved them.
<zuhaitz> pragmaticenigma, but the steam client is the same build on both machines... how is it posible ? I dont get it :/
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: The steam build might be the same, but the supporting libraries for the Bluetooth are not
<zuhaitz> pragmaticenigma, but that libraries are then part of ubuntu distro, right?
<zuhaitz> I dont want to annoy, believe me xD
<zuhaitz> Im an ignorant
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: Bluetooth support has always been spotty in all Linux distros. What works in one distro doesn't in another, and sometimes between the versions of the drivers regression issues come up
<jeremy31> zuhaitz: I am pretty good with bluetooth issues but I don't have any bluetooth game controllers
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: searching the web with the term "bluetooth controller ubuntu steam" shows a lot of various pages with people experiencing issues and how they resolved them. If it were me, I'd stick with the platform that works best for your needs.
<zuhaitz> pragmaticenigma, but this gamepad is working perfectly with Ubuntu GNU Linux 16.04 (this machine) but not in GPD Pocket with Ubuntu Mate 18.10, and in this machine that version is the one for good performance... :/
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: If you attempt to use any of the advice online, make sure to back up your system (use something like clonezilla) so if things go sideways you can recover
<zuhaitz> XD
<zuhaitz> recover my brain
<zuhaitz> what advice?
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: from your searching websites for help
<jeremy31> zuhaitz: so it worked on a computer but not on a PDA/phone, whatever the GPD pocket is?
#ubuntu 2019-03-06
<zuhaitz> GPD is a small PC
<zuhaitz> 64 bits small PC
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: I don't believe your issue has anything to do with Ubuntu versions or steam. You likely have two different Bluetooth chipsets between your computers. One that is better supported in Linux, and one that isn't
<zuhaitz> pragmaticenigma, and any idea for a manual solution?
<jeremy31> zuhaitz: likely totally different bluetooth devices, the bluetooth in the GPD might be partially unsupported in the kernel
<zuhaitz> jeremy31, it is working perfect with retroarch, some steam games, too, and the rest if I configure it as a keyboard/mouse emulation
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: about the only thing I can think of is to install the same version of Ubuntu on the Pocket computer and see if you find it has better support. If it doesn't, then it is clearly a fault of the Bluetooth hardware in that computer.
<zuhaitz> pragmaticenigma, Ubuntu Mate 18.10 is an official ISO for GPD Pocket...
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: right now you are effectively comparing an apple to an orange. Two different computers, running two different versions of an operating system, running two different flavors of said operating system.
<zuhaitz> Ok, I understand
<zuhaitz> is posible to make a downgrade? xD
<zuhaitz> is it*
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: there is no command to downgrade, you would have to download the 16.04 image, and install it to the machine like a fresh install. Note that doing so may lose support for other features of the computer that the manufacture may have included in the Ubuntu version that they preinstalled for you
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: Before you do anything, I would highly suggest that you back up that machine.
<zuhaitz> I am using gnu linux for 20 years (debian and now ubuntu), I dont care if I have to install and reinstall / partition, thanks
<zuhaitz> But to be honest, I would like a solution with 18.10 XD
<leftyfb> zuhaitz: what part of this aren't you getting? If your bluetooth device works for SOME games in Ubuntu 18.10 but not others. Then that means your bluetooth device WORKS. Period. The issue is with those other games and their config. Or Steam or Retroarch. Not Ubuntu. Not the device. And not any bluetooth settings.
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, Retroarch works 100%... Steam is the same version in both machines
<zuhaitz> That is what I dont get
<leftyfb> great. That doesn't change the facts.
<zuhaitz> Same build of Steam and same game version
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, then I dont get it :)
<zuhaitz> Should I? I am journalist, not a programmer
<zuhaitz> xD
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, pragmaticenigma , I made rm -rf .steam*
<zuhaitz> I reinstalled games... and 100% of them are working
<zuhaitz> I am happy
<leftyfb> so what does that tell you?
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, That I made a bad manual configuration in Steam in the GPD Pocket
<zuhaitz> and that I let Steam make an automatic configuration in the Acer VN7 laptop
<zuhaitz> both Ubuntu GNU Linux machines with Steam
<zuhaitz> XD
<zuhaitz> I was getting mad... now it makes sense
<zuhaitz> to be honest I tried to make a manual configuration in the litle machine XD
<zuhaitz> leftyfb, thanks for your patientness
<leftyfb> patience
<Sleaker> not native english speaker ;)
<zuhaitz> Basque and castilian native speaker, I studied english when I was child XD
<pragmaticenigma> zuhaitz: please keep to support related topics, for chat and discussions please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zuhaitz> :?
<zuhaitz> pragmaticenigma, is the BASQUE word the problem? XD
<zuhaitz> it use to be
<zuhaitz> and that really sucks
<zuhaitz> well, anyway, thanks for your ... patientness XD
<adikwok> please help, my ubuntu 18.04.2 sound is missing. i can not hear any sound from speaker of headset
<adikwok> i need the sound .please
<adikwok> i can not move the sound volume from the setting either. there is no speaker logo. only mic. and light
<Sleaker> adikwok: usually that happens when the system doesn't detect any sound device.
<Sleaker> output device specifically*
<adikwok> Sleaker: how to fix that?
<pragmaticenigma> Sleaker: Have you rebooted your machine lately? have you made any changes? when was the last time sound worked?
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: yes. i rebooted several times. yesterday evening still fine. sound and pulse-effect went ok
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: what did you change since it was last working?
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: i did not remember. just install re-install gdm3. lxde-core
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: and why did you do that?
<adikwok> try to minimize ram usage at startup
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: So you uninstalled two of core components of your system and are now wondering why your sound doesn't work?
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: i install and re-install those two
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: That doesn't take into consideration the dependencies that go with them.
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: When you uninstall things like gdm3 and lxde-core, there are other modules that have those flagged as parent dependencies. If they are removed, software marked as dependent on them also gets removed
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: Try installing pulseaudio... if that doesn't resolve your issue, then you are probably looking at installing Lubuntu from scratch.
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: ok i re-installing pulseaudio
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: or restore your back-up image of your computer that you made before starting this experiment.
<Tin_man> adikwok, if you have good backups, might be better to just reinstall.
<adikwok> Tin_man: i have backup but dont know how to restore. i did backup with rsync
<Tin_man> not familiar with resync..
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: rsync is not a backup too
<pragmaticenigma> tool
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: when talking about making a backup, we're talking about you having made a backup disk image of your computer using a tool like clonezilla
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: i never did with clonezilla or others
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: Then you have no backup
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: :[
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: which is unfortunate... if installing pulseaudio doesn't resolve your issue, you will have to install from scratch
<adikwok> when i use qpaeq. here is the error message:
<adikwok> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-adi'
<adikwok> There was an error connecting to pulseaudio, please make sure you have the pulseaudio dbus module loaded, exiting...
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: Next time you want to test performance enhancements, do it on a unimportant computer or a virtual machine. Also, learn how to make real backups of your computer and how to restore them
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: real backup - real restore . main project to learn
<pragmaticenigma> adikwok: that message means your system is gone... time to install from scratch... move your personal files somewhere safe and start over
<adikwok> pragmaticenigma: ok. thx for the advise.
<jdownie> I'm running stock Ubuntu and wondering if there is a way to display the output from a command in a dock icon.
<jdownie> I used to be able to do that in XFCE to show how my git repos were going - to remind me to commit/push.
<jdownie> any tips would be appreciated.
<pragmaticenigma> jdownie: You'll have to better describe what it is you're trying to acomplish... dock icons are not "live"
<jdownie> Oh, well you probably just answered my question, i'm hoping there is a way to show some simple text like "P: 3" on my display all the time.
<jdownie> that would tell me that three files have been modified in my "Personal" repo.
<jdownie> i have a shell script that will give that output.
<jdownie> i was picturing something on the dock that would run the script every five minutes or so.
<xiaxiaoyu12138> hello?
<jdownie> xiaxiaoyu12138: hi
<pragmaticenigma> jdownie: Conkie (I think that's the name) can do overlays on the desktop of system stats... I'm sure it's possible to add a module for that
<jdownie> oooh, that's what i was hoping to learn. thanks for that.
<rfm> jdownie: you might try notify-send command, might be too visually noisy for what you want tho
<pragmaticenigma> jdownie: I was close, it's conky
<jdownie> rfm: thanks, i'm reading up on that one now too.
<jdownie> pragmaticenigma: yeah, found it. not in the software app though.
<xiaxiaoyu12138> WB WB WB WB
<jdownie> conky looks cool, but i'm interested in notify-send with a keyboard shortcut too.
<jdownie> thankyou both for your help!
<throwUP> Need some help setting up a LAMP stack
<throwUP> I can't get the default database for mysql to initialize
<throwUP> using ubuntu 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> throwUP: what do you mean by default database to initialize?
<throwUP> the database directory structure
<throwUP> mysqld --initialize doesn't seem to work
<pragmaticenigma> throwUP: Are you installing mysql from apt or some other source?
<throwUP> yes from apt
<pragmaticenigma> there is nothing to intialize... mysqld is installed as a system service
<throwUP> I get Errcode: 17 - File Exists
<throwUP> ooooh
<pragmaticenigma> throwUP: what instructions are you following?
<throwUP> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<throwUP> i think it's a bit outdated
<pragmaticenigma> considering you're using ubuntu 16.04... yeah... not the right version. also those instructions are for digital oceans' droplets ... not a standalone ubuntu instance
<throwUP> It's on a droplet
<throwUP> should i start over with a more current ubuntu version?
<pragmaticenigma> throwUP: Then this isn't the place for support. digital ocean provides a non-standard version of Ubuntu. since documentation availble to the volunteers here comes from Canonical, it's hard to support that platform
<pragmaticenigma> throwUP: Also, up your web searching game... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<pragmaticenigma> was first result when searching "Ubuntu LAMP 16.04"
<throwUP> jesus..
<xiaxiaoyu12138> /me
<ArchDebian> I have an Optimus Laptop (a laptop with 2 video cards: Intel & Nvidia). Is a good idea to install Bumblebee and switch between the cards, or is better just install nvidia drivers and only use this video card?
<eater9> Hi, last time I was in here I had a problem with my root filesystem randomly remounting itself read-only, and I promised to get a dmesg log next time it happened. Voila but I'm not sure there are any insights http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xDP2RK5xm8/
<eater9> and here's the SMART report http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8RzdbPgmk8/
<Muligan> hey fellas
<Muligan> i'm using a live usb of 18.04, and i'm trying to see about flashing a sas drive's firmware
<Muligan> anybody have an idea of how to list the sas HBA?
<Muligan> or even the drive at that...
<Muligan> i'm seeing the HBA via lspci
<Muligan> but no drive
<Muligan> fek
<[RobDude]> When I try to ping my Windows PC from Ubuntu I get the follow error:  'ping: myOtherPc: System error' but if I ping any other random name, it will output 'ping: asdfasdf: Name or service not known'.  My Windows Pc is up and running and I've completely disabled the firewall.  I did install winbind and edit my /etc/nsswitch.conf file - can anyone tell me what I have done wrong?
<yvyz> eater9: looks like your file system is corrupted. or some part of it.
<yvyz> eater9: check lines 1604 -> 1607 in the log you posted
<yvyz> EXT4-fs atempts to mount the FS, the FS is corrupted, and so EXT4-fs mounts the file system read-only
<eater9> Yeah, that's the moment when it goes bad, but I'm trying to figure out why
<eater9> Before that it was running for a week with no problems
<yvyz> eater9: somethin is wrong with your file system.
<yvyz> eater9: things can break
<yvyz> ArchDebian: I am assuming all laptop screen graphics are piped via the Intel on-board GPU and the nividia card is used for external display.
<eater9> Any thoughts on how I can figure out what's causing the issue?
<yvyz> ArchDebian: you could go either way, but installing the nvidia driver directly would at least be a good start.
<ArchDebian> yvyz: thank you I'll install only the nvidia driver
<yvyz> eater9: looks like the file that sits across the 82786420 block is corrupted.
<yvyz> eater9: or better, the file with inode# 9311347 is your issue
<yvyz> eater9: if you can boot a live usb, and mount the drive, you may be able to delete that corrupted file
<eater9> That is just a file that I was downloading at the moment the error happened, but it doesn't explain why the error happened
<yvyz> Muligan: Have you verified your BIOS configs are in fact configured to allow SAS drives?
<eater9> And why it keeps happening
<yvyz> eater9: https://askubuntu.com/a/59077
<eater9> It happens with different hard drives though
<eater9> So I don't think it's a problem with the drive
<yvyz> Maybe don't download that file anymore?
<eater9> There isn't any particular behavior or file that I can figure out as the cause of the filesystem becoming RO
<yvyz> Your disk controller could be going bad.
<eater9> How would I diagnose whether that is the issue?
<eater9> I don't see any obvious problems in the SMART data
<yvyz> Well its a possibility. But you said its happening on different drives.
<yvyz> And I assumed you just swapped the drives out withint he same machine
<yvyz> Hense the common denominator would be your disk controller.
<eater9> Yes
<yvyz> eater9: have you run fsck to attempt to repai
<yvyz> repair* ?
<eater9> Yes, after this happens I can't boot without repairing
<yvyz> I would bet that its a dying hdd
<yvyz> Is it an SDD?
<yvyz> SSD*
<eater9> Yes, two different new SSDs
<eater9> on a pretty new but out of warranty thinkpad
<eater9> good night for now
<Jordan_U> eater9: Were both ssds using the same cable?
<Muligan> yvyz, BIOS on the HBA has been completely wiped
<Muligan> i did this for my FreeNAS boxes...
<yvyz> Hmm...
<Muligan> the other server that has a H200 detects the drive under FreeNAS/FBSD, however, does not assign it a /dev
<Muligan> it only shows 'PASS8' next to the drive under FreeNAS
<Muligan> i've another identical drive in the same system that passes, which is currently getting 0'd out
<Muligan> however, it has a step-up in firmware that's already been laoded on it
<Muligan> thus I moved the drive to this box
<Muligan> however...
<yvyz> lspci shows it
<yvyz> yea?
<Muligan> I've had issues w/these sets of drives attached directly via cable from the HBA
<Muligan> so tomorrow, I'm going to down one of my esxi hosts in my dev setup, and attach it via the backplane to one of my poweredge R510's
<Muligan> show's the HBA, yes
<yvyz> Muligan: Whats the HBA make/model?
<Muligan> but no drive, which I don't believe lspci will show in the 1st place
<Muligan> either a Dell H200 or H310
<Muligan> I've the H310 directly attached via cable on my t20 at home here
<Muligan> which I'm sure won't show up
<Muligan> but at work, (dev enviroment), it's tied to a H200
<Muligan> and through the backplane
<yvyz> Wonder if ubuntu needs the driver for it.
<nisstyre> Hi, how does one build a customized version of an official ubuntu package? (similar to the Arch Build System on Arch Linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Build_System ). There is a library that I want to apply a patch to. Before anyone asks yes I know what I am doing.
<lotuspsychje> nisstyre: we reccomend to use the existing packages from the official repos first instead of own compile
<lotuspsychje> nisstyre: what is it your trying to make & why?
<nisstyre> lotuspsychje: it's a patch for gtk3 that hasn't been released yet that fixes an issue I encountered while trying to build some Haskell software https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/commit/95c0f07295fd300ab7f3416a39290ae33585ea6c
<nisstyre> it will be released eventually but just got fixed
<nisstyre> all it does is expose some functions
<nisstyre> there's a bug report here https://bugzilla.opensuse.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1121456
<ubottu> bugzilla.opensuse.org bug 1121456 in GNOME "libgtk-3.so does not export gtk_cell_accessible_parent_get_row_header_cells function but Gtk-3.0.gir has it listed" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<nisstyre> anyway, I tested it before and it fixes the issue. I just don't know how to build a custom deb or whatever on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nisstyre: just an idea, maybe talk to the #ubuntu-devel guys about it, they might be interested in your solution
<nisstyre> Well, it's already been merged into gtk3, just hasn't been released yet but could be backported I guess
<nisstyre> I guess I can mention it in there as well
<nisstyre> it's a very simple 2 line patch
<yvyz> nisstyre: dpkg-deb --build
<yvyz> nisstyre: or use checkinstall
<nisstyre> yvyz: cool, I'll try that, thanks
<yvyz> nisstyre: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<nisstyre> lotuspsychje: found a workaround that doesn't require rebuilding it but I'll definitely try contacting the maintainer to see if they can patch the fix in if they haven't already
<lotuspsychje> great nisstyre and thank you for submitting this to the community
<shrimp> hi guys - i'm trying to make partitions for a new ubuntu installation and i have about a terabyte of free space to work with, how much space goes in which partition? i was reading that you probably want a swap partition about the size of your RAM but i don't know if the rest of the free space should just be thrown in root or if i should make other stuff as well
<JimBuntu> shrimp, there is a lot of choices to be had with this. It used to be that swap partitions were suggested to be 2x the RAM, now 1x or less is often suggested.
<shrimp> i got that far, yeah
<JimBuntu> As far as making many small partitions, that's really up to you. My preference, a large partition for long term storage and the rest basically for '/'... reduces the chance of running out of space/etc. I also prefer if /boot is kinda bigger than normal
<AC3J> A swap partition is no longer necessary, a swapfile will be used instead. I just use / and /home partitions
<yvyz> ^
<shrimp> how big should each respective partition be, given that i have 1tb of free space then?
<AC3J> I did 40GB for /, it's overkill but I have the space...
<shrimp> and i'm assuming the rest go into the /home partition, correct?
<AC3J> yes rest in /home
<shrimp> ok thank you
<arifsani> hai
<nisstyre> JimBuntu: I never use swap personally because it can cause performance issues and as mentioned you can just use a swap file if you really need one
<nisstyre> the linux OOM killer will kill processes that run amok usually
<JimBuntu> nisstyre, yeah, partition or file, they are treated pretty equally now.  As far as the need of swap in general, I think that really depends on your workflow/programs.
<nisstyre> yeah true, I guess some people might benefit from it if you're doing things like video editing
<{bosco}> what happened to wubi ? running windows and want to install ubuntu 18xx
<nakamaki> officially its provided up until 14.04 lts afaik {bosco}
<{bosco}> nakamaki: so how do i install ubuntu via windows ?
<geirha> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<nakamaki> why do you explicitely want that?
<ratata> If i have a bash script with this; file_name=$(data +%Y-%m-%d)            tar -cf bkp.$file_name.tar.gz $1 and i start the script with ./scriptname.sh /home.
<nakamaki> just download an iso, make a usb stick and install it from there
<ratata> why would i get an error?
<{bosco}> nakamaki: just dont have a usb stick with jme or else i would lol
<geirha> ratata: you mistyped date
<nakamaki> lol okay
<ratata> yeah i see that now, its not an exact copy of the script
<ratata> its the tar part thats not working
<geirha> and you need a command terminator between the file_name assignment and the tar command
<ratata> command terminator?
<ratata> its the $1 that is not working
<geirha> ratata: tar will not automatically compress it with gzip just because you include .gz as extension to the destination file name. You can add -z for that though
<nakamaki> you could partition your hdd and then write your install image to the new partition with unetbootin and reboot. then start the unetbootin from the bootloader and install from there
<ratata> Thank you!
<geirha> ratata: and $1 should be "$1", with quotes. Or "$@" if you want to support adding multiple files/directories
<geirha> so  tar -zcf "bkp.$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz" "$@"
<ratata> Thank you for the clarification
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. I just installed ubuntu 18.04 on my very new very powerful clevo p870tm. I am not that new to ubuntu but am coming back to it after a bit. I need to find out what hardware has missing drivers. How to do that ?
<farsight> ???????
<tomreyn> farsight: do you have a question?
<tomreyn> or 7?
<neure> hi
<neure> how can i make the login screen to show up as mirrored on all displays?
<tomreyn> hi neure
<neure> it is really weird that this is not the case by default
<neure> I have laptop connected to extranal display and it is not great that I have to use the laptop display to login while everything else i do on the external display
<neure> ideally login should be visible on all displays
<tomreyn> neure: you should probably tell which ubuntu version + login manager you're referring to.
<neure> 18.10 but it was the same with 18.04 as well
<neure> whatever is the default login manage
<tomreyn> that'd be gdm then
<tomreyn> looks like this is bug 1760849
<ubottu> bug 1760849 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Login screen appears on only one monitor and it's not the one I want" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760849
<da7niel> hey question: I've downloaded a package online because apt doesn't have an up to date version, but I'm not sure how to set it up so that it works with command line as if I had simply used apt.
<da7niel> I've tried resolving all the dependency issues by copying over the necessary files to /usr/lib, /usr/bin, etc, piece by piece, but there has to be a better way
<neure> ah
<neure> I just filed a duplicate :P
<neure> How can I mark my bug as duplicate?
<neure> done..
<geirha> da7niel: you shouldn't put anything in /usr/lib or /usr/bin, only apt should do that. Install custom software in /usr/local or /opt
<da7niel> geirha: okay, thanks for the tip
<tomreyn> !latest | da7niel
<ubottu> da7niel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> ^ just in case you're new to ubuntu
<Sirisian> I plugged Ubuntu up to my TV and I can't use any resolution other than 3840x2160. I ran xrandr and it says: Screen 0: minimum 3840 x 2160, current 3840 x 2160, maximum 3840 x 2160, so it's locked at 3840x2160 min and max. I can add extra resolutions into xorg and it loads the modes, but throws them out I assume since they're outside of the minimum. Is this normal?
<Holo> My computer can not boot from the ubuntu installer usb so I installed ubuntu onto an external drive. The computer that could not boot from the installer usb has booted from the external drive. how would I install ubuntu to the internal drive?
<tarzeau> Holo: insert the external disk into it?
<tarzeau> Holo: or take the internal out, make it external, and re-insert it?
<tarzeau> i had the same problem with a machine, we use ipxe/pxe/network install with preseeding
<Holo> tarzeau the eternal is the failing SSD that has some bad lockups
<tarzeau> throw it away then, and get one that's not locking up/failing
<Holo> there really is not an easy way to run the CLI server installer from a running ubuntu one?
<tarzeau> ah well yes there is
<Holo> Im about to, I just need to get ubuntu installed to the internal drive
<tarzeau> debootstrap way, google it
<tarzeau> you can install linux from one media to another.
<tarzeau> it's even possible for one arch to another..
<tarzeau> it works. but it's not with the menu you get the installer with
<Holo> rip the nice easy server menu installer
<Holo> I was hoping to be able to run that again
<tarzeau> the server menu installer? is a debian product, isn't it?
<tarzeau> ubuntu has it not anymore?
<Anticom> Hey guys. I'm on xenial and just ran my daily routine of upgrading the system. However apt upgrade got stuck. Looking at htop it says it's currently running /bin/sh /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy --enroll-key
<Anticom> And i don't just wanna kill it. What to do?
<tarzeau> Anticom: check the logs? /var/log/ dpkg/ or syslog or so?
<Anticom> tarzeau: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xkDgJbF69q/
<Anticom> "Kernel is locked down from EFI secure boot" doesn't sound too pleasing
<tarzeau> no idea, i turn off that crap from bios and use unsigned linux kernels
<tarzeau> i'd suggest anyone else to do the same
<tarzeau> type that see command in a shell, and read on
<Anticom> i prefer not to disable secure boot tbh
<tarzeau> Anticom: why?
<Anticom> well first because it never failed on me before and second as far as i understand the concepts it ensures my kernel doesn't get tinkered with
<tarzeau> do you think your stuff is more secure with it? can other people physically access the computer?
<tarzeau> the google is full of people with that failing
<tarzeau> if you're the only one with keyboard access to it, don't worry
<tarzeau> https://lwn.net/Articles/736910/
<Anticom> tarzeau: it's my personal computer, so it's unlikely others get physical access to it
<tarzeau> if security was an issue, you wouldn't use ubuntu, or linux i guess
<tarzeau> so no worries
<tarzeau> are you using encrypted filesystems?
<Anticom> not atm
<Anticom> also i get your point but can we work on solving my issue first please?
<Holo> is ubiquity still used?
<Anticom> Holo: sure you don't mean unity?
<tarzeau> unity the 3d software or unity the ubuntu desktop software?
<tarzeau> Anticom: i'm sure he means ubiquity
<Anticom> Holo: nvm
<tomreyn> tarzeau: ubiquity is the ubuntu desktop installer
<tarzeau> Ubuntu live CD installer ah the gui thing
<tomreyn> Holo: ubiquity is still in use
<tarzeau> tomreyn: not so, when you use the command line version, or preseeding
<tarzeau> tomreyn: then it's the debian version
<tarzeau> he's saying CLI, not gui version
<tarzeau> +was
<tomreyn> tarzeau: the alternative server installer and mini.iso still use the debian installer, yes
<tarzeau> tomreyn: also the desktop one, in non-gui mode
<Holo> I am indeed looking at the cli for server
<tomreyn> tarzeau: i'm not aware of this option
<Holo> well desktop cli should still work
<tarzeau> tomreyn: ah maybe the removed it, haven't used interactive installer for 15 years
<Holo> I just really dont feel like doing it manualy
<tomreyn> Holo: what are you trying to do, whats' the issues you're facing, if any?
<Holo> tomreyn I cant boot to the live server from a USB Drive on this older pc
<tomreyn> Holo: and the error message is?
<Holo> said older pc does use 32bit UEFI
<Holo> boot device not found
<Anticom> So can i just kill the upgrade and run it again or what am i supposed to do?
<tomreyn> uuh, 32-bit uefi is not fun.
<tarzeau> Anticom: yes
<Holo> yah.... it installed to an external just fine
<Holo> now I need to just get that dam installer and install it back
<Anticom> hm it doesn't respond to sigterm
<Holo>  Subiquity server installer is what I want
<tomreyn> that's the "live server" installer, the default one
<B1ack0p> hi there
<B1ack0p> i got an error report : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4khNwZrxJ9/
<B1ack0p> what is this error about and how can i fix it?
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: the flameshot "Powerful yet simple-to-use screenshot software" you have installed crashed.
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: you will probably not be able to fix it yourself. you could report a bug. did you submit it when it asked whether you'd like to report it?
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: is that all about?
<Holo> indeed, and it appears to be a snap only package
<B1ack0p> tomreyn: yes i reported it
<B1ack0p> flameshot is working still why error i dont understand
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: then you basically did all you could, unless you're into programming.
<B1ack0p> nope i am not into programming but i wish :/
<tomreyn> by the way, what you posted contains a partial memory dump. those can contain sensitive information, so you should not normally post those publicly.
<tomreyn> what happened is that flameshot accessed a region of memory it should not have needed to / doesn't have access to, this is usually an indication of a programming error.
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: ^
<B1ack0p> so it is a bug?
<tomreyn> most likely
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> may i ask you something? are u an engineer? or have degree on computer sciences?
<Holo> well then that failed, Guess ill have to use the gui version and rip it out later
<Shabbeer> Hi, can any one help me in trobleshooting the audio problem in ubuntu 16.04.
<tomreyn> B1ack0p: sorry, we only do ubuntu support chat on *this* channel.
<tomreyn> !audio | Shabbeer did you read this, yet? it's a bit outdated, but mostly still relevant
<ubottu> Shabbeer did you read this, yet? it's a bit outdated, but mostly still relevant: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Shabbeer> @tomreyn and @ubottu, I am unable to resolve the issue.
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> i have instlled dwa 171 revisin c1 gut hub but before reboot no detect
<lavinho> help me please
<dff> i want to try kubuntu and wipe this xbuntu install, for DE back up purposes ive saved themes, icons, xfce-settings, xubuntu-settings and thunar
<dff> anything else i need to save incase i want to restore the DE environment
<zenirc369> im trying to use "send" command in combinaton with "expect" command in ubuntu
<zenirc369> but i dont find send command
<zenirc369>  but i dont find "send" command
<zenirc369> when I gave the command "send" in the terminal, it suggested me the following
<zenirc369> The program 'send' can be found in the following packages:
<zenirc369>  * mailutils-mh
<zenirc369>  * nmh
<zenirc369> Try: sudo apt install <selected package>
<zenirc369> SO i installed both of the above packages "mailutils-mh"  "nmh", but still I didnt get the send command
<lunatikos> hello ! how to know what wine library need a program to run it well ?
<lunatikos> (appart searching in wine DB)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zetheroo> I removed a faulty disk from a raid, and replaced it with a new disk. I need to create the partitions on the new disk as they exist on the healthy disk, including the 'BIOS boot' partition.
<zetheroo> Is there a way to copy over the partition scheme to the new disk?
<zetheroo> or do I have to create each partition manually with fdisk?
<yvyz> lunatikos: I do not understand your question. Could you be a little more clear?
<yvyz> zetheroo: What type of RAID are you running?  What is managing your RAID?
<yvyz> BluesKaj: o/
<BluesKaj> hi yvyz
<lunatikos> i use bitwig studio its a DAW native linux but i need to use "VST" dll as plugins FX / instruments from windows : the vst <-> linux-plugins bridge works well but some plugs crash cause missing wine librarties.
<zetheroo> yvyz: I think sgdisk is what I needed
<yvyz> zetheroo: I still am not able to know what your system configuration is.
<lunatikos> ubuntu 18.10
<lunatikos> wine staging latest release
<yvyz> Yea I am familiar with bitwig.... very familiar.
<yvyz> And VST's
<yvyz> Yea, this might be trial by fire lunatikos. VST development is crazy dynamic.
<lunatikos> is it possible to auto-login with Pidgin IRC
<lunatikos> ?
<lunatikos> i reconnect fats...
<lunatikos> fast*
<V7> Does anyone know what's this? https://i.imgur.com/CBzDqFt.png btw, this is status bar from byobu
<V7> lucasrolff: Have you thought about changing client? For example to weechat?
<netsrot> Hi, is there a reason why the kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.0/ doesn't work on amd 2400G? kernel 4.18.20 works from there.
<pragmaticenigma> netsrot: because those kernels are not fully supported and tested yet. stick to the ones provided through the main repository. that ppa is for testing only
<ryahi_skaprinav> My usb drive has become read-only. How do I make it read-write accessible?
<ryahi_skaprinav> I can't even format it or unallocate it using gparted.
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: can you pastebin: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your usb?
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/1fdUAccC
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: that doesnt look to bright indeed
<pragmaticenigma> ryahi_skaprinav: Looks like you might need to try and reboot... I think the drive has a stale mount
<ryahi_skaprinav> it is not working in any of the other pc as well.
<ryahi_skaprinav> I just need to format it.
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: what brand is your usb and formatted in wich layout?
<ryahi_skaprinav> hp v220
<ryahi_skaprinav> it is showing fat32
<ryahi_skaprinav> in gparted
<lotuspsychje> meanwhile try what pragmaticenigma suggested please?
<smallville7123> what package is mount in
<ryahi_skaprinav> Mount point: /media/ryahi/HP V220W
<ayekat> smallville7123: dpkg -S {file}
<ayekat> ah wait... context
<smallville7123> as i dont have mount installed
<ayekat> smallville7123: the package is also named `mount`, it seems
<smallville7123> and it issnt in any of the *utils
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: did you reboot as adviced?
<ayekat> upstream is util-linux, but debian/ubuntu seems to have split it into a separate package
<smallville7123> E: Unable to locate package mount
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, yes it got mounted but still can't format it
<ayekat> smallville7123: ah wait, I've only got an ubuntu 16.04 under my nose here
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: what about disk-tools in ubuntu, can you format there?
<ayekat> smallville7123: well yeah, no, it should be there: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mount
<ayekat> (and also later)
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, no option is not available
<ayekat> smallville7123: maybe your package repo configuration needs some fixing - how did you end up with a system without mount, though?
<smallville7123> Isnt in linux-utils
<BluesKaj> smallville7123, check your package manager
<smallville7123> apt 1.4.8 (aarch64)
<ayekat> yeah no, I already wrote it is in mount - the package is called `mount`
<BluesKaj> mount should be ther unless your sources file doesn't have the 'main repo'
<smallville7123> Nope ;-;
<smallville7123> I just have this
<smallville7123> # The main termux repository:
<smallville7123> deb https://termux.net stable main
<ayekat> only…?  O_o
<smallville7123> Yes
<ayekat> like... /etc/apt/sources.list, not /etc/apt/sources.d/{something}.list?
<pragmaticenigma> smallville7123: What did you do to your machine prior to finding out that you needed mount?
<BluesKaj> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<BluesKaj> smallville7123, ^
<smallville7123> In /data/data/com.termux/files/usr/etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: whats the history of that stick?
<ryahi_skaprinav> I don't know. It belongs to a friend.
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, When I try to mount it:https://pastebin.com/PttFL1Mh
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: it doesnt have a physical switch or something?
<smallville7123> What does this mean
<ryahi_skaprinav> I don't know what that means lotuspsychje
<lgp171188> On my Kubuntu 18.10 install, apps installed as snaps do not show up in the launcher search and the path containing the binaries aren't added to $PATH in the shell (I use zsh) as well.
<smallville7123> If you have a *.deb package file, you can install it with dpkg. Note that packages downloaded from Ubuntu or from repositories of other Linux distributions will not work due to incompatible libc ABI, however statically compiled binaries may work.
<lgp171188> Is there some thing that has to be done to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: could you try this from a windows system, maybe check on the hp website for its software, it might be an encrypted kind of usb
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: could you pastebin also: fdisk -l please?
<befree22> Im trying to make a liveUSB from the latest ubuntu iso, this command didnt' work. dd bs=4M if=input.iso of=/dev/sd<?> conv=fdatasync Cannot find initramfs
<befree22> stick is fat32
<befree22> installed to /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/V1E8y9f9
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, it shows disk is write protected in windows
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: if you dont need the data on it, try this plz: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=2M count=1
<ryahi_skaprinav> Do i have to write the command as it is
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: yes
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, dd: failed to open '/dev/sdb': Read-only file system
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, sudo hdparm -r0  /dev/sdb1
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, https://pastebin.com/rwzcy3vf
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, ok
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, open gparted
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, opened
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, umount the usb device
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, it is not mounted
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, still can't delete it
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, run  'mount'  in terminal ans paste the output
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, https://pastebin.com/GRjV5tm1
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  unplug ,plug again and paste  dmesg | tail -30
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: are you on ubuntu or WSL?
<ryahi_skaprinav> ubuntu-mate 16.04
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, https://pastebin.com/8bp4pZ6i
<lotuspsychje> ioria: weird stuff right
<ioria> yep
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, run  'mount'  again
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, https://pastebin.com/JXurBLaN
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, not sure, but probably that device  was manufactured “closed-for-business"
<ryahi_skaprinav> No, it was working alright until few days ago. It got mounted once and so I was able to get the data out of it but suddenly it has stopped working
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, you see it's not event mounting
<ioria> *even
<ryahi_skaprinav> yes but it got mounted before
<ioria> where ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> mount point: /media/priyank/HP 220W
<ryahi_skaprinav> After that I manually unmounted it
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, again  ;  sudo hdparm -r0  /dev/sdb
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: on almost dead media, i always try sudo photorec to recover data, if that doesnt work pretty sure its dead
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, same output
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, reopen gparted and try to run  fsck on that drive
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, ok doing that
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, how do you do that?
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, select the drive; right click or something
<ryahi_skaprinav> All options are blacked out ioria
<ioria> right
<EriC^^> ryahi_skaprinav: are you selecting the drive or partition?
<feelextra> what's a Snap store?
<lotuspsychje> !snap | feelextra
<ubottu> feelextra: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<ryahi_skaprinav> EriC^^, drive
<EriC^^> ryahi_skaprinav: you need to do it on a partition
<lotuspsychje> feelextra: its the store where the snap software is gathered
<feelextra> lotuspsychje: thanks you!
<feelextra> which gatherings of snap software can be considered Snap Stores?
<feelextra> is a github repositroy can be considered Snap Store?
<lotuspsychje> feelextra: on ubuntu you can choose to install packages from apt repos or snaps now
<ryahi_skaprinav> EriC^^, Ofcourse I'm right clicking on partition
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, exfat-fuse  exfat-utils are installed ?
<EriC^^> ryahi_skaprinav: you just said drive, anyways nevermind
<lotuspsychje> feelextra: the snapstore is just the GUI where snaps are shown
<lotuspsychje> feelextra: are you on ubuntu right now?
<feelextra> lotuspsychje: i am on linux mint
<feelextra> i have snap installed
<feelextra> and already using a couple of snap software
<lotuspsychje> feelextra: we dont support mint here sorry
<feelextra> i didn't ask for support it's okay lotuspsychje
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, yes
<feelextra> lotuspsychje: is there a Snap store besides Snapcraft's website? i thought Snap software can be distributed anywhere.
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, you said took the data from it ...but you dind't say if you wrote successfully on it bfore
<ioria> *before
<leftyfb> feelextra: you might be better off asking these questions in #snappy
<feelextra> leftyfb: thank you!
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, yeah the data was written on it by a friend. It contains some folders written by him.
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  yes, but could You write something on it before now ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> yes
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, try to change usb port
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, and paste  sudo parted -l
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, https://pastebin.com/Hz5eFdsS
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, sudo mount -v  /dev/sdb1  /mnt
<ioria> wait
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, waiting
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,   sudo mkdir /mnt/myusb
<ryahi_skaprinav> done
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav, sudo mount -v  /dev/sdb1  /mnt/myusb
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ryahi_skaprinav> Even though my gparted shows it is there
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  something in  'df -h' ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, https://pastebin.com/MRBhf1ES
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  if not, killall your FM (caja, nautilus, nemo)
<ryahi_skaprinav> already done
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  and ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, still the same
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  do you have a windows box ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> yes
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: maybe try if you can still get data from it: sudo apt install testdisk and sudo photorec after
<lotuspsychje> im curious if photorec would see the usb
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  try to install some HP USB Disk format tool
<ryahi_skaprinav> I got all the data from it lotuspsychje
<ryahi_skaprinav> ok ioria
<ryahi_skaprinav> thanks both of you
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: yes i know, but would be interesting to see if photorec would be able to access it
<ioria> ok, keep us informed
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  something like this : https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/hp-usb-disk-storage-format-tool/
<ryahi_skaprinav> doing just that ioria
<ioria> ok
<ryahi_skaprinav> ioria, it is also giving write protected error
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  and no switch on the device ?
<ryahi_skaprinav> none that i can see
<ioria> ryahi_skaprinav,  no other ideas  sy
<ryahi_skaprinav> ok still tanks for the effort
<ryahi_skaprinav> 8thanks
<ryahi_skaprinav> *thanks
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, no photorec is not recognising the usb
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: try this tool: https://www.pny.com.tw/index.php?cls=2&mode=download
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, sry it did recognise
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: see if you can recover data from that partition?
<ryahi_skaprinav> i don't need data from that drive, I already copied it
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: yes, you said that..this is just for testing purposes
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, yes it started recovery
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: hmm interesting, you can cancel it this would prove the usb is actually not dead yet
<ryahi_skaprinav> yes, guess I will just take it to a HP store
<lotuspsychje> ryahi_skaprinav: try that windows tool i linked you above
<ryahi_skaprinav> lotuspsychje, will try that later thank you for your time
<ryahi_skaprinav> gtg
<Muligan> yvyz, shouldn't require a drive if it's showing up in lspci w/the corresponding chipset (LSI2008) more than common these days
<tonyvicky> howto install i3wm ?
<MapMan> Hi! I installed latest qt5 on my ubuntu (5.11.something). Due to compatibility I need to downgrade to qt 5.9.x. How can I do that? I more or less know how to remove existing qt5 packages, but how do I grab version specific qt packages?
<tarzeau> MapMan: compatibility to what software?
<tarzeau> MapMan: maybe easier to fix that software? if it's free?
<MapMan> Not really, it's a private fork of musescore.
<tarzeau> MapMan: music notation?
<lordcirth__> MapMan, if it's for one piece of software, you may want to consider a VM, LXC container, or systemd-nspawn.
<tarzeau> which you did the fork of, or someone else?
<tarzeau> MapMan: https://sources.debian.org/src/musescore/2.3.2+dfsg2-4/debian/copyright/ GPL says
<tarzeau> MapMan: if you have the binary, you are entitled for the source of it too
<genii> With apt-get, you specify version you want like: sudo apt-get install something=version-you-want-here
<MapMan> lordcirth__: that's a no go, the app is a part of a more complex dev env set up, I'd have to host everything in a say, VM then.
<tarzeau> genii: it'll be fun with multiple packages, and qt generally
<MapMan> genii: thanks
<genii> MapMan: If you installed higher version from a ppa, might want to also purge that ppa from your lists so it doesn't auto-upgrade to the later version
<MapMan> genii: Right.
<leftyfb> or pin the ppa
<MapMan> I'll look into it. Auto-upgrade could be problematic in the future.
<van777> Hey! What's the best way to emulate android? I've installed ANBOX, and not happy with it
<lotuspsychje> van777: i recently testes androidx86 iso on vbox, much better experience then anbox
<genii> MapMan: To prevent the auto-upgrading, use pinning as already suggested
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<van777> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> van777: http://www.android-x86.org/download
<MapMan> genii: will do, thanks!
<van777> lotuspsychje: did you try genymotion?
<lotuspsychje> van777: no sorry
<lotuspsychje> van777: feel free to discuss more at #ubuntu-discuss
<MapMan> genii: one more thing: I'm running ubuntu 18.10, which defaults to cosmic suite of packages. Bionic suite contains Qt version that I need. How can I grab the packages from bionic suite instead of cosmic?
<genii> MapMan: That's not a good idea.
<genii> MapMan: A better ( more proper) way is to add the deb-src repository of a version you want, download the source code and then build a deb
<leftyfb> MapMan: if this setup is of any importance, I would be running it 18.04(bionic) since you'll have 5 year support on it.
<genii> MapMan: Also, what leftyfb says
<MapMan> fuck
<leftyfb> !ohmy | MapMan
<ubottu> MapMan: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MapMan> Ahem. True, that might be the safer way to go and also would automatically solve the qt problem
<leftyfb> MapMan: I always stick wih LTS releases of Ubuntu and never bother with non-LTS.
<MapMan> leftyfb: there's nothing wrong with ubuntu per se here, it's that qt messed around with a lot of their headers and broke compatibility
<MapMan> but yeah, I don't want to build qt myself
<zetheroo> where in Ubuntu 18.04 do you add search domain?
<zetheroo> used to be in the Network Manager but it seems it's not there anymore
<SimonNL> ipv4 setting zetheroo ?
<SimonNL> and ipv6 setting
<zetheroo> SimonNL: nope - nothing there. It was there in 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: This might work? https://askubuntu.com/a/1068468
<SimonNL> I'm on mint 19.1 ubuntu 18.04.1   networkmanager settings shows it
<zetheroo> I don't want to try all kinds of hacky stuff. I want to know what the officially supported solution is.
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: That is officially supported... it's just a different interface
<nacc> zetheroo: it was removed from the gui, i think
<zetheroo> nacc: yes I know :)
<limboxx> which irc client would you guys recommend? i am currently using a bare bone (not yet customized) weechat and until i find the time to set it up properly is there a good alternative?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: run nm-connection-editor
<van777> limboxx: weechat is great combined with weechat-android
<pragmaticenigma> limboxx: This channel is focused on support type question. Please visit #ubuntu-offtopic for software recommendations
<limboxx> pragmaticenigma: sry, i will
<genii> limboxx: hexchat is widely used
<zetheroo> leftyfb: interesting - but I cannot type in anything
<sdaasd> hi
<zetheroo> so if /etc/resolv.conf cannot be edited by hand, how are you supposed to change the information in there?
<genii> zetheroo: the manpage for resolved.conf should give you some idea
<zetheroo> this all used to be so much easier :/
<genii> zetheroo: /etc/systemd/resolved.conf is probably the only one you need to edit, in this case
<zetheroo> genii: is editing that file supposed to make any difference in /etc/resolv.conf?
<zetheroo> in resolv.conf I have 'nameserver 127.0.0.53' .. whats that?
<EriC^^> zetheroo: i think you need to do sudo systemctl restart resolvconf
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: resolv caches dns queries locally to reduce the time it takes for repeat DNS lookups
<zetheroo> EriC^^: I did 'sudo service systemd-resolved restart'
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: This is Ubuntu 18.04?
<zetheroo> yes
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: the command is "sudo systemctl restart ..."
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: "sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved.service"
<zetheroo1> so now I have the domain search entry in the resolv.conf, but still nothing with that domain resolves in Chrome/Firefox
<genii> zetheroo1: Can you manually ping anything past your router?
<zetheroo1> Here is some of my network info: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wd5D85Dbrx/
<zetheroo1> genii: like google.com? yes
<zetheroo1> I'll mention again (in case it got lost before while disconnecting/connecting) that this is with a VPN to my workplace
<zetheroo1> trying to access any of the internal (site.domain.local) websites fails in the browser
<zetheroo1> before all I had to do was add mt.local to the search in resolv.conf ... now it's still not working
<sony_1> anyone know a solution for the Ubuntu Login Loop? I have 16.04LTS, and now when i login with correct password, it goes to the desktop, and logs me back out
<pragmaticenigma> sony_1: Are you able to add a new user (access TTY with Ctrl + Alt + F2) and then go to the gui login and see if it still happens?
<mustmodify> I have ubuntu server installed on a netbook.
<mustmodify> It's 32 bit, and there apparently isn't a 32-bit version with desktop. Even if there is, I'm trying to be as lightweight as possible.
<mustmodify> I want to set up this netbook so when it is restarted, it'll automatically launch a web browser to a certain page. I don't need it "locked down", it'll just be in my office. Any suggestions for getting that done? Or direction?
<leftyfb> mustmodify: there is still 32bit versions of the packages. Just not ISO's.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: Canonical is no longer releasing 32-bit install images anymore. The only way to install 32-bit is using the mini.iso release, which downloads the packages on install
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: mini.iso also is the best way to install minimal system from my experience
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: From there you could select the Lubuntu Minimal Desktop, and once installed, install your web browser of choice, set it up to auto-login and auto-launch the browser on startup
<mustmodify> lubuntu minimal
<mustmodify> ok thanks
<sony_1> pragmaticenigma,-- yes this happens on all users, new accounts created
<erle-> What is the difference between libc6-amd64-x32-cross and libc6-amd64-i386-cross
<erle-> ?
<plutes> do you think designing a pair of Nike's for my b-day with apt get on them is a bit much?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | plutes
<ubottu> plutes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: One is for 32bit and the other is for 64bit environments
<pragmaticenigma> err
<erle-> pragmaticenigma, no, they are both on my AMD64 install
<[rg]> hello
<[rg]> in the dconf editor there is a setting for scale factor on com.ubuntu.user-interface
<[rg]> what values can it take
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: Quick web search... the X32 allows 64bit applications to be written using 32bit pointers
<erle-> pragmaticenigma, yes, but so does i386
<erle-> it does not explain why there are two
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: Sounds like a good time to do a web search.
<erle-> of course I did that before I asked here
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: https://packages.debian.org/sid/libc6-x32-i386-cross
<erle-> I see that both packages exist in APT, and both are not dummies
<erle-> pragmaticenigma, I see those descriptions in APT. It says that one is x32 and one is i386. It does not explain what that means.
<pragmaticenigma> I just told you erle-
<pragmaticenigma> X32 allows for 32bit pointers. x32 ABI is an application binary interface and one of the interfaces of the Linux kernel
<erle-> is it for running 64 bit apps on a 32 bit kernel? or what does it mean?
<pragmaticenigma> erle-: If you want better detail than that, then find a software development channel.
<erle-> at least I know now it is not the same :)
<[rg]> i see, its 'monitor': size
<ioria> erle-,  x32 is to use 32bit pointers on 64bit arch (but it's going to die soon, afaik)
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: Why not start with what you are attempting to do? It will help someone better understand what it is you're asking
<ioria> erle-,  btw, the two pkgs have difference sources : cross-toolchain-base-port  vs cross-toolchain-base
<[rg]> trying to get font scaling done on mate, analagous to the gnome font scaling
<[rg]> i dont see any direct options
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: That is because it's a setting not intended to be tweaked manually
<[rg]> pragmaticenigma, it was in unity?
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: It appears it accept positive integers: 1 = 1.0x scaling, 2 = 2.0x scaling
<pacchu> so whats this chat
<pragmaticenigma> !topic | pacchu
<ubottu> pacchu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: scratch that
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: It allows you to set the scalling factor for each monitor in relation to one another. It accepts a JSON encoded string
<[rg]> pragmaticenigma, so then I cant just scale my primary display?
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: To use it the format appears to be "{'DSI1': 16}" would achieve 2x scaling on the DSI1 interface
<[rg]> yeah, im trying {'e-DP1' : 12 } but nothing, maybe a reboot
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: where DSI1 is the name of the connection, it could be VGA0, HDMI0, etc...
<[rg]> i assume thats the correct display since thats what xrandr shows
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: Are you using the correct format? dconf write /com/ubuntu/user-interface/scale-factor "{'e-DP1': 12}"
<[rg]> yeah, im using the dconf editor
<[rg]> it accepted the format
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: After saving, it would require you to restart your session
<[rg]> ok, gonna reboot and hope for the best :)
<[rg]> thanks pragmaticenigma
<mustmodify> So I have ubuntu server installed. How do I figure out which packages I need to turn it into lubuntu desktop?
<[rg]> seems like the scaling worked althout minal effect
<[rg]> mustmodify, why down the the server?
<[rg]> also there should be a lubuntu package
<mustmodify> I'm not sure what you're asking.
<[rg]> s/down/dowload
<mustmodify> But I had already installed server
<[rg]> to turn into a desktop?
<mustmodify> Found a 32-bit ISO
<mustmodify> Well... I don't really understand the minimum requirements needed to get a command prompt to minimally support xwindows
<mustmodify> and I kind of figured server must be a subset of desktop.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: I believe if you use the meta package it will take care of the rest: apt install lubuntu-desktop
<mustmodify> trying that now, thanks.
<[rg]> there is a minial iso available btw
<pragmaticenigma> [rg]: that's what we directed to them earlier
<[rg]> o.O
<mustmodify> Well then perhaps I just like to do things the complicated way, ever think of that?!
<[rg]> heh
<mustmodify> I had already downloaded server even before that.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: It's your computer, you're free to do with it as you please.
<mustmodify> I'm just trying to get this damn radiator set up. :)
<[rg]> pragmaticenigma, i fear i will have to force the font dpi :/
<mustmodify> I'll get there one day. I tried some instructions I found, ended up installing full ubuntu-desktop, then somehow it got messed up. I couldn't login to lightdm but I could login at the prompt. So I ended up reinstalling everything.
<[rg]> i wonder if you can update old iso's with new iso's , since its just an archive
<BillyCole> Im writing a fairly large quantity of data out to a file in rust, and it seems slower than I'm expecting/hoping.  Wondering if there's a way to optimize it further: https://play.rust-lang.org/?version=stable&mode=debug&edition=2018&gist=fa1ccabe85a6a8a0d31169cb4fb788ae
<[rg]> BillyCole what fs?
<pragmaticenigma> BillyCole: That sounds like a question best asked in a rust development channel.
<[rg]> brb rebooting
<BillyCole> I tried writing to a tmpfs file system just to be sure it was disk related. But I'm only able to write about 1GB per minute using the above code.
<BillyCole> pragmaticenigma: I can do that too, but just wasn't sure if there was a better way to do writing.  Seems that there are a lot of examples out there.
<pragmaticenigma> BillyCole: This channel supports Ubuntu OS... it's not a programming/software development channel.
<pragmaticenigma> BillyCole: It's best to find the channel that matches the topic of your inquery... you'll receive better responses in the correct forum
<BillyCole> pragmaticenigma: Ha! Sorry, my fault, the autojoin got me.  Thought I was in the rust channel
<BillyCole> Apologies.
<lordcirth__> np
<relipse> Hi I've got Ubuntu enabled on my windows 10 box, I'm ssh'ed into a server, how do I transfer a file from that server back to my windows box?
<relipse> I tried scp
<lordcirth__> !wsl | relipse
<ubottu> relipse: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<van777> relipse: you can "sudo python -m SimpleHTTPServer 80"
<lordcirth__> That is a handy trick, if you don't need security
<bindi> relipse: with a client like WinSCP you should be able to transfer files back and forth
<Simonious> I'm trying to mount a new volume..  and I'm missing a detail somewhere. This works correctly: mount /dev/vdb1 /home   But when I put it in fstab, mount -a, or mount /home both fail
<Simonious> blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/vdb1 4ee1be97-e112-4c20-837e-aeec097087a7
<Simonious> fstab: LABEL=4ee1be97-e112-4c20-837e-aeec097087a7     /home           ext4    defaults        0 0
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious: are you trying to use a second device in place of your /home directory?
<Simonious> pragmaticenigma: yes
<Simonious> I've moved home to home_old
<Simonious> and created an empty /home
<Simonious> as a mount point
<pragmaticenigma> I think <pass> needs to be set to: 2
<pragmaticenigma> LABEL is also wrong
<rfm> Simonious, when mounting by UUID use UUID=blah, not LABEL=blah
<pragmaticenigma> UUID=4ee1be97-e112-4c20-837e-aeec097087a7     /home           ext4    defaults        0 2
<Simonious> rfm: cool, that solved it
<Simonious> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<gamester> Hey all. You know that gdm3 cog? Where are the config files that control the entries for the cog?
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious: the <pass> should be set to something higher than mount point "/"
<Simonious> pragmaticenigma: I don't understand your last statement
<Simonious> oh..
<Simonious> 0 0
<Simonious> so 0 1 then?
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious: If there isn't already one with 0 1... yes
<pragmaticenigma> Simonious: I have a swap partition so my swap is 0 0, root "/" is 0 1, and /var is 0 2 for me
<Simonious> why have swap partitions fallen out of vogue?
<rfm> as the fstab man page says, set root to pass 1 and everything else to pass 2.
<Simonious> rfm: that seems to contradict stock install which defaults to 0 0 for /
<Guest35582> exit
<Guest35582> exit
<rfm> Simonious, never noticed that (although my 16.04 desktop install still uses pass 1, I see the server install used 0.)  For all I know the fstab pass numbers are ignored since systemd is doing the fscks now...
<frenda> Hi
<frenda> This trick works on Windows: https://superuser.com/a/1276815/315125 to increase the width of sidebar in Firefox, but not on linux! Any idea?
<lordcirth__> frenda, perhaps a plugin like this one? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sidebar_plus
<frenda> Ah, Thanks; going to try it
<frenda> lordcirth__: Same problem. It also has a width limitation!
<lordcirth__> hmm. Sorry, dunno
<elfatherbrown> Hi guys. Anyone knows of a good source for del packages of atom.io?
<pragmaticenigma> elfatherbrown: This channel supports Ubuntu OS and it's supported packages. Please use alis to find an more specific channel for your question
<tomreyn> Simonious + rfm please see bug 1785354
<ubottu> bug 1785354 in subiquity "/etc/fstab: fs_passno is 0 for all file systems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785354
<larnee> hi all
<yvyz> o/
<Deihmos> On Debian there are no updates to the packages from stable. Is Ubuntu the same?
<pragmaticenigma> Deihmos: Debian is a completely different distrobution. Ubuntu and Debian are both very different OS's
<MapMan> Hi! I have a problem with Qt. Here's the problem explained with the error log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YtKhWys3w9/
<tomreyn> Deihmos: please don't cross-post on multiple channels at the same time.
<MapMan> In short: im trying to build MuseScore but it bombs on 'make' due to Qt issue
<pragmaticenigma> MapMan: You should ask that question in a qt development channel
<MapMan> pragmaticenigma: will do
<pragmaticenigma> MapMan: You might have some luck with #ubuntu-app-devel
<Simonious> next question - rsyncing a largish file.. hit ctrl-c to abort in fit of impatience at lack of feedback long term.. notice that target volume still reports more space used thought the file name is not listed..  how does one recover this phantom usage?
<bdonnahue1> hey guys. coming from RHEL. How can I install the xwindows server on ubuntu?
<lordcirth__> Simonious, there will be a file in the target, .filename.xxxx
<lordcirth__> And files starting with a period are hidden. Use ls -a.
<lordcirth__> bdonnahue1, Xorg? Do you want a window manager / desktop environment, or just Xorg?
<Simonious> lordcirth__: so there is, thanks
<bdonnahue1> lordcirth__, I do not want to install a desktop env on the server. I just want to run apps over ssh connections
<lordcirth__> bdonnahue1, I think you want 'apt install xserver-xorg', then
<bdonnahue1> Thanks, i will give that a try
<leftyfb> bdonnahue1: can I ask, if you need xorg, why didn't you just install the desktop version?
<bdonnahue1> leftyfb, I was led to believe the descktop version what much "heavier" both in terms of packages being installed and the day to day footprint
<bdonnahue1> i am not using the vm as a desktop
<bdonnahue1> i just run desktop aps on the vm
<bdonnahue1> gui apps*
<lordcirth__> It's not that big of a deal for perf, but there are a lot of packages that maybe don't make sense on a server
<lordcirth__> especially stuff that lets non-root users do stuff like reboot or mount USBs
<bdonnahue1> lordcirth__, ah ok thanks
<bdonnahue1> i am trying that install command now, will post back in a min
<MapMan> Ok, I'm back from #qt channel. Things got weird. I installed 'libqt5core5a' package, which contains file libQt5Core.so.5.9.5 yet the file is not where it's supposed to be.
<MapMan> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libQt5Core.so.5.9.5&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<MapMan> there's no such file: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5.9.5
<leftyfb> MapMan: you're not supposed to install packages from different releases. It's not something that can be supported.
<leftyfb> MapMan: install Ubuntu 18.04
<MapMan> I am on ubuntu 18.04
<MapMan> fresh install
<MapMan> that's the problem.
<leftyfb> so what's the issue with the fresh install?
<MapMan> I just said what's the problem. I'm trying to install qt yet it doesn't work
<MapMan> on 18.10 I had an issue due to qt version mismatch, now qt is not recognized at all because the qt core lib is not there, even though package is installed
<lordcirth__> MapMan, and installing the package showed no errors?
<leftyfb> MapMan: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5.9.5 does exist when you install the libqt5core5a package. I have it
<lordcirth__> apt-file search /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5.9.5 confirms
<leftyfb> I also confirmed that
<lordcirth__> MapMan, have you looked for the file in a shell, or is it just a compile tool that's telling you it doesn't exist?
<lordcirth__> MapMan, wait a minute, double check what arch of package you installed
<lordcirth__> dpkg -l  'libqt5core5a'
<lordcirth__> If you somehow defaulted to installing the i386 version, it would be under a different path
<tomreyn> looks like MapMan lost interest in this all of a sudden?
<lordcirth__> People are busy
<lowkeycoat1> Is ubuntu from linux deploy for Android phone coverd here?
<lordcirth__> lowkeycoat1, you mean installing Ubuntu on an android phone? I don't think so
<lowkeycoat1> Know of anywhere I can get some assistance? I'm really confused as to the point if I can't move files
<hggdh> lowkeycoat1: please try #ubports
<lowkeycoat1> Thank yoh
<abduli> eeeeeee
<abduli> hello people
<lordcirth__> abduli, hello, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<james_brown> how do i play a dvd in ubuntu 18.04? I have tried what is suggester here ---> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317951  but without luck
<lordcirth__> james_brown, I don't recall having to doing anything other than installing vlc?
<lordcirth__> Do you have libdvdread4 and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<james_brown> lordcirth__: when i play it with vlc i get this error: Playback failure: DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0". Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<lordcirth__> james_brown, and what does the log say?
<pragmaticenigma> If the DVD is new enough, the copy protections that are used don't work with out a lot of tweaking
<lordcirth__> Tools > Messages
<lordcirth__> Yeah, DRM is a pain
<james_brown> lordcirth__: the log files are not saved in the vlc folders
<lordcirth__> james_brown, you may need to increase the verbosity under Tools > Messages, then try again
<phazon> james_brown: you may need libdvd-pkg which will pull in libdvdcss from vlc repos
<Guest53785> i'm having troubles upgrading my system: " dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  unable to open files list file for package 'bluez-cups': Bad message
<phazon> james_brown: sudo apt install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<Guest53785> i've tried to apt update, upgrade, clean, autoclean, and autoremove.
<Guest53785> dpkg -l shows that bluez-cups is "ii"
<Guest53785> afk, sorry
<pipegeek> hi folks!  I'm wondering: in light of cve-2019-5736, and google's urging us all to update chrome to 72.0.3626.121
<pipegeek> I see that the latest version of chromium-browser in ubuntu lts is 72.0.3626.119 still
<pipegeek> does anyone know if that version is affected, and whether we should avoid using chromium until that package is updated?
<pipegeek> https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2019/03/stable-channel-update-for-desktop.html
<lordcirth__> pipegeek, that CVE is for runc, did you get the wrong one?
<lordcirth__> You meant CVE-2019-5786
<pipegeek> I noticed that too :| but that's the CVE mentioned in the google release notification
<rannd> hello
<pipegeek> oh oopsie doodle
<pipegeek> damnit
<pipegeek> yes I did.
<pipegeek> thanks, lordcirth__
<pipegeek> not my day x)
<lordcirth__> I do not see an Ubuntu or Debian page about this CVE
<rannd> I receve a strange error on 16.04 LTS : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vzD9NNz7G/
<rannd> I may install normal packets as hexchat, etc , but when I run apt update this is the output, I haven't synaptic or other packet manager opened
<lordcirth__> rannd, 'sudo apt install --reinstall libappstream3'
<hggdh> this is referred to in the CVE git for Ubuntu
<rannd> lordcirth__, ok I run the command
<pipegeek> lordcirth__, that seems somewhat concerning x)
<pipegeek> but okie doke, thanks
<lordcirth__> hggdh, link?
<hggdh> lordcirth__: hold on, I cloned the ubuntu-cve-tracker, now I have to find the link to it...
<hggdh> but Disco already has it, not yet (it seems) backported
<rannd> lordcirth__, ok now go thx all
<lordcirth__> Ah, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-5786.html
<lordcirth__> rannd, great
<lordcirth__> pipegeek, ^
<hggdh> lordcirth__: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cve-tracker/tree/active/CVE-2019-5786
<pipegeek> oh!  sweet!
<pipegeek> thanks lordcirth__ , hggdh
<pipegeek> glad it's being tracked.  I'll go look
<gbellinoz> Does anyone know why there's no linux-image-extra- for 4.15.0.46 ?
<pipegeek> "Priority: medium" seems at odds with "actively exploited zero-day"
<gbellinoz> (sorry, 4.15.0-46)
<lordcirth__> pipegeek, it requires the user to go to a malicious site, and is a package that is only on desktops, and only if people installed it
<lordcirth__> high or crit would be, like, an openssh vuln
<pipegeek> makes sense!
<pipegeek> okay, thanks all.  Good to know
<james_brown> phazon: they were installed already
<shibboleth> which vuln are you talking about?
<james_brown> lordcirth__: so this seems to be the log https://pastebin.com/eixfPC6X
<phazon> james_brown: did you also run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg' ??
<james_brown> phazon: yup
<lordcirth__> james_brown, if you run 'lsblk -f' does sr0 show up?
<james_brown> lordcirth__: sr0    iso9660 170501_2015 2017-05-01-20-17-07-00               /media/james/170
<lordcirth__> Why is it mounted?
<lordcirth__> sudo umount /dev/sr0
<lordcirth__> And try vlc again
<gbellinoz> probably nautilus (shakes fist)
<gbellinoz> or gnome, or unity, or I can't even keep track anymore.
<lordcirth__> I like that in KDE, it pops up and asks
<james_brown> lordcirth__: could u pls explain from what u understand that it is mounted and why it shouldnt be?
<phazon> james_brown: also might wanna try uninstalling the vlc snap package, and install vlc using plain olde apt (or apt-get, etc)
<lordcirth__> james_brown, vlc normally reads the disk itself. Mounting a drive or CD makes the individual files show up (under /media/james/170 in this case). Reading something while it's also mounted is bad.
<james_brown> phazon: why?
<lordcirth__> Ah, you have snap vlc? That *should* work, but yeah, worth trying if umount doesn't help
<james_brown> lordcirth__: i see, and why is it mounted? i certainly didnt do that manually
<lordcirth__> james_brown, your desktop environment probably automounted it
<Guest53785> hi sorry about that
<james_brown> lordcirth__: can i disable that feature? it is not the best thing if i understood correctly
<Guest53785> i'm having troubles upgrading my system: " dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  unable to open files list file for package 'bluez-cups': Bad message
<lordcirth__> james_brown, yeah, if you search for 'mount' in settings, there's probably a switchg
<Guest53785> dpkg -l shows that bluez-cups is "ii"
<randomnick111> I've installed newest available Nvidia drivers that my Gpu supports.. I'm running a decent CPU and Gpu (Intel Core i5-3330 and Gainward gtx760 phantom
<randomnick111> Oops
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, do you have third-party repositories enabled?
<phazon> james_brown: because snaps are semi-isolated and library issues such as libdvdcss may be alleviated by installing the regular package
<Guest53785> lordcirth, let me check?
<Guest53785> steam's repo, google chrome's, and kubuntu's backports
<phazon> Guest53785: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<phazon> then paste the url it gives you
<Guest53785> i just unchecked them via "software sources"
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, ok, so do 'apt update' to apply that, and try again
<james_brown> phazon: i see, thanks.
<Guest53785> https://termbin.com/vlt8 --- apt update results in same error while trying to upgrade
<james_brown> lordcirth__: i unmounted it and i still get the errors
<phazon> well, that's a snap pkg for ya...
<lordcirth__> james_brown, ok, so yeah, try the apt package
<MapMan> lordcirth__, leftyfb: sorry, I had to run, still afk. I will read the backlog and respond to all you suggested later.
<james_brown> lordcirth__: yessir
<MapMan> appreciate the help
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, what if you run 'dpkg --configure -a' ?
<Guest53785> lordcirth, no output, same error while doing upgrade
<Guest53785> "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: unable to open files list file for package bluez-cups
<Guest53785> i've done a clean & autoclean
<james_brown> lordcirth__: i still get the errors xD
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, 'cd /var/lib/dpkg/info; ls *bluez*'
<lordcirth__> Most likely that is the corrupt file
<vowl> I like to modify the sudoers file that a certain user group can only mount one specific nfs share. I do not find the correct syntax
<lordcirth__> You can rm it, then run 'apt install --reinstall; apt -f install
<lordcirth__> vowl, that's possible, but why not mount it for them?
<Guest53785> rm bluez-cups.list ?
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, yes
<vowl> It is a shool homework. Thus I have to do the task
<lordcirth__> it's a cached info file that probably got corrupted, and will get regenerated
<Guest53785> should i also rm the .md5sums file?
<lordcirth__> vowl, ah, I see
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, shouldn't hurt
<Guest53785> rm: cannot remove bluez-cups.list : bad message
<lordcirth__> vowl, are they supposed to only be able to mount it in one place? (That would make sense)
<Guest53785> rm -f gives same error
<lordcirth__> "bad message" ??
<Guest53785> root@ASR970:/var/lib/dpkg/info# sudo rm -f bluez-cups.list
<Guest53785> 'rm: cannot remove 'bluez-cups.list': Bad message
<Guest53785> i tried w/o the -f also
<Guest53785> s/also/first
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, well that's a bad sign. 'dmesg | tail'
<lordcirth__> What filesystem is your / on?
<vowl> there is an fstab entry and when the user like to mount the specific nfs share the fstab will triger
<Guest53785> root & var are on different filesystems
<Guest53785> but dmesg | tail states " [ 2683.049269] EXT4-fs error (device sde3): ext4_iget:4784: inode #404797: comm dpkg: checksum invalid:
<vowl> the have to mount it only on one specific place
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, ok, so what fs is /var using? and is it full?
<Guest53785>  /var is not full
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, that sounds like a corrupted filesystem. You should boot a liveCD and fsck it.
<lordcirth__> While you're at it, check smartctl -a
<Guest53785> it's just /var. can i nuke it while running?
 * Guest53785 doesn't have a live system or spare media atm
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, maybe? I wouldn't bet on it
<Guest53785> smartmontools not installed
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, yeah, so you'll need a liveusb since you can't install it
<Guest53785> it's trying at least
<Guest53785> is smartmontools supposed to ask about postfix?
<lordcirth__> vowl, yeah, so what you do is make the /etc/fstab entry like you normally would, but with the added option 'noauto'.
<Guest53785> what are the dangers of nuking a running system's /var?
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, you can use --no-install--recommends
<hggdh> I would not nuke /var, there are important package data & configuration there
<Guest53785> i've got plenty of space to make a new /var somewhere else
<lordcirth__> hggdh, in this case he just wants to umount and fsck it, but I'm still leery
<vowl> lordcirht__:I have this entry in fstab
<vowl> lordcirht__:My problem is the sudoers syntax
<lordcirth__> vowl, great. then we need to whitelist the command 'mount /mountpoint'
<hggdh> lordcirth__: a boot via livecd would be the best way to do that
<lordcirth__> Yeah, that's what I said
<hggdh> indeed
<Guest53785> i've got enough space in /
<Guest53785> is moving /var to a new filesystem feasible?
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, you could, but if your hard drive is failing, shuffling all that data around isn't good
<teio> Hi
<Guest53785> df -h -> https://termbin.com/f4qk
<Guest53785> i've got a blank hard drive to copy the old /var to
<Guest53785> and edit the fstab to point to the new /var instead next reboot
<Guest53785> worth a shot?
<lordcirth__> vowl, I believe it would be: %groupname ALL (root) /bin/mount /mountpoint
<lordcirth__> " Groupname may, on all machines, run as root '/bin/mount /mountpoint'"
<lordcirth__> The sudoers manpage is quite arcane
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, if you aren't deleting anything, yeah, that's worth a shot
<Guest53785> so dd, or should i rsync?
<Guest53785> i really only need to write /var to a new place, right?
<vowl> I get an syntax error  %usergroup ALL (root) /bin/mount /data
<Guest53785> because my / partition has plenty of space for just /var
<Guest53785> so if i mkdir /newvar & copy everything from /var to /newvar, then tell fstab that /var is no longer it's own partition?
<Guest53785> i'm not sure which approach is best
<lordcirth__> vowl, any detail other than 'syntax error'?
<lordcirth__> vowl, ah, I forgot '='. %usergroup ALL=(root) /bin/mount /data
<lordcirth__> Given that this is homework, please make sure you understand why this works.
<Guest53785> lordcirth: I found space to move /var to a new disk. cp or rsync?
<Guest53785> i have enough space on / to house /var, at least until I order a new disk.
<pipegeek> Guest53785, fwiw I would rsync -a unless it was really important that it be byte-identical at the new location.  dd will copy all the empty space too.
<pipegeek> but either should work so long as the destination is larger than the target
<Guest53785> pipegeek, can I rsync minus a specfic file(s)?
<Guest53785> i'd like to not copy over things with "bluez-cups" in the name
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, man rsync, look for --exclude
<pipegeek> rsync is very flexible and yes you can exclude things
<pipegeek> yup ^^ what lordcirth__ said
<Guest53785> thanks much, going to try to move /var.
<vowl> I think the first one was correct %user ALL=(root) /bin/mount server:/data
<vowl> He has the problem with server:/
<vowl> it is an nfs share
<lordcirth__> vowl, if you have an fstab entry, you can call 'mount' specifying either the mountpoint or the device and it should work.
<vowl> ok
<vowl> I try
<lordcirth__> I would generally have the user specify the mountpoint, since he needs to know that anyway. The server is a background detail
<Guest53785> "rsync -a --exclude=bluez-cups /var /newvar" ?
<Guest53785> am i missing anything?
<Sbur3> I'm looking to rearrrange some stuff on my Ubuntu installation. One thing I am trying to do is to do a fsck on a partition that I have unmounted.  Fsck talks of a "dirty bit".  What is that and what should I do with that??
<geirha> Guest53785: it has to match the path completely
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, --exclude '*bluez-cups*' should work
<Guest53785> alrighty
<Guest53785> here goes
<pipegeek> Guest53785, oh you may want to add trailing slashes to your paths.  I think as is you may end up with /newvar/var
<pipegeek> someone correct me if I'm wrong
<Guest53785> rsync: readlink_stat("/var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez-cups.list") failed: Bad message (74)
<Guest53785> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1196) [sender=3.1.2]
<Guest53785> how can i check to see if everything else copied
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, you could ls -R each side and diff?
<james_brown> lordcirth__: i still get the error messages on vlc
<pipegeek> if you add -v (verbose) to your rsync command it'll show what's being copied
<lordcirth__> or -v, yeah
<pipegeek> running it a second time, that list should be shorter
<pipegeek> (since most has ideally already been copied)
<geirha> and -n (dry-run) can be useful along with -v
<pipegeek> but also do ls on /newvar to make sure it looks like you expect it to
<pipegeek> Like I said I think it might be /newvar/var right now (unless that's what you want)
<Guest53785> it's going well so far
<Guest53785> only file with problems was bluez-cups
<pipegeek> good!
<MapMan> lordcirth__: output of the command you asked me to run (dpkg -l 'libqt5core5a')
<MapMan> lordcirth__: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H69XRNs6SV/
<Guest53785> shit. i have /var inside of /newvar
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, that's fine, just "cd /newvar; mv ./var/* ."
<geirha> then rmdir var
<lordcirth__> yeah
<lordcirth__> won't take very long, since you're only renaming, not copying
<james_brown> i cant play dvd with vlc even tho i installed all the needed packages on ubuntu 18.04, vlc gives me an error: Playback failure: Cannot play a non-UDF mastered DVD. Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<Guest53785> lordcirth: run that under / as my pwd?
<lordcirth__> Guest53785, /newvar is an absolute path
<pipegeek> Guest53785, yup I figured
<Guest53785> yep.
<Guest53785> it contains all the /var files now
<Guest53785> so rename /newvar, and tell fstab that /var is no longer it's own partition?
<Guest53785> then i should be good, right?
<pipegeek> Guest53785, no: cd /newvar && mv ./var/* . && rmdir ./var
<pragmaticenigma> james_brown: that is because the disk was burned or created using a non-standard format. There are no methods to play back a disk that isn't UDF compliant
<james_brown> pragmaticenigma: it's a cisco icdn1 disk
<james_brown> *icnd
<Guest53785> i did the cd /newvar && mv ./var/* . part
<pragmaticenigma> james_brown: I have no idea what that means
<MapMan> lordcirth__: also to answer your earlier question: I am physically checking whether the file is there or not, it's not compiler or make complaining
<james_brown> pragmaticenigma: cisco ccna's exercise disk, i dont think that a company like cisco makes cds that are not able to be read
<lordcirth__> MapMan, and this is 18.04, right?
<pragmaticenigma> james_brown: you'd be surprised
<lordcirth__> james_brown, they are able to be read by some players. They just aren't standards-compliant
<MapMan> lordcirth__: yes, 18.04 LTS, fresh installation from a couple of hours back
<james_brown> lordcirth__: so which player would you suggest?
<pragmaticenigma> james_brown: some disks are just meant to be used only in a traditional DVD player
<lordcirth__> Cisco does a lot of things that mostly work but don't follow standards
<lordcirth__> I'm not sure what would read it
<james_brown> and how can i find out what format it is?
<lordcirth__> Well, 'file /dev/sr0' will tell you want format it *says* it is. But it's probably not compliant to any formal standard
<lordcirth__> If it says iso9660, there's hope that some tool might read it
<wt2> hi
<aidan> hi
<lordcirth__> too late lol
<aidan> newbie
<MapMan> lordcirth__: uh, so I removed libqt5core5a (which removed A LOT of other things, unsure if things will explode now) and reinstalled back right away and lo and behold, libQt5Core.so.5.9.5 is there as it should...
<aidan> any know which flash plugin to install for 16.2?
<james_brown> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660#Operating_system_support     here it says that linux does support iso9660 format
<aidan> many thanks
<james_brown> i dont understand
<aidan> apologies wrong chat
<tgm4883> james_brown: I'm coming into this late, but I believe the question was whether your disk actually was iso9660 compliant
<tgm4883> not whether linux supports that standard
<james_brown> what i understood is that my disk is written in the iso9660 standard
<lordcirth__> james_brown, it claims to be, but that means little coming from Cisco
<pragmaticenigma> james_brown: what we are all trying to say is that if VLC won't play the disk, there is no workaround.
<pragmaticenigma> james_brown: It is documented in VLC that it will not playback DVD burned using the ISO9660 format
<tomreyn> well maybe it's not a video DVD, but a data one, which can be mounted, and then it might contain video files and other data
<deadrom> hi
<tgm4883> james_brown: I might have missed this in the backlog, but out of curiosity, can you browse to the disk rather than trying to play it in VLC?
<lordcirth__> tgm4883, it was mounted earlier
<james_brown> pragmaticenigma: i cant find any software that does
<tgm4883> Looking at what the disk is on Google, I'm seriously doubting it's a video disk
<lordcirth__> So you might be able to dig the files out
<tgm4883> It's a cert training disk, this is most likely not a video CD/DVD
<deadrom> on dual boot, can gparted move windows-C and enlarge Windows' System Reserved Partition? (and not render Windows unbootable)
<james_brown> tgm4883: then what is it?
<tgm4883> james_brown: a data DVD
<tgm4883> james_brown: as in, you load up whatever the training tool/documents are on the disk
<james_brown> tgm4883: i will try to mount it again and look at the files
<tgm4883> james_brown: good idea
<lordcirth__> deadrom, You'd probably have to correct the bootloader afterwards. Grub with os-prober would probably handle it. If not using grub, ask on #windows
<tgm4883> james_brown: screenshot or pastebin it if you want us to take a look
<MapMan> lordcirth__: something must've gone horribly wrong with my ubuntu installation. I now had similar problem with libdouble-conversion1 - make was complaining it wasn't there. Tried to install the package, it's already there. Uninstall, install again, boom, it's working.
<lordcirth__> MapMan, hmm, yeah, something must have been interrupted or corrupted.
<MapMan> I'm gonna do a fresh install again, as to avoid similar problems in the future (who knows what else, and in what way, will explode?)
<MapMan> lordcirth__: thanks for your help
<pragmaticenigma> MapMan: when I do dev work with builds, I use VMs
<pragmaticenigma> that way if the VM gets hosed, my main computer doesn't suffer
<MapMan> lol, I now got compiler segfault
<pragmaticenigma> Welcome to compiling open source...
<MapMan> pragmaticenigma: I'm dual booting, exactly for that purpose. I was using xubuntu vm before but I need the performance + vm was causing problems of its own
<MapMan> it's funny in a way because last time I extensively used linux env was about 10 years ago, running slack on my laptop
<MapMan> and I'm having exactly the same kind of problems I did back then
<MapMan> such as installer breaking MBR
<MapMan> anyway, see you soon after I reinstall ;)
<Guest74103> Hey, I had the messed up /var earlier
<Guest74103> I wanted to say that after copying /var to a new place, I was able to reboot and fsck the older /var. Everything seems to work.
<Guest74103> I had to reboot twice to get a working desktop, and networking somehow was dead during, but after the fsck apt worked well.
<Guest74103> 'Twas a wild ride, thank you for helping me through it!
#ubuntu 2019-03-07
<MapMan> lordcirth__: fresh install, everything works as intended
<jeremy31> MapMan: Ubuntu 18.04?
<MapMan> yes
<el_profe> how can I configure my open ssh server?
<kreyren> is https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=923403&fbclid=IwAR0gP56iy6e_esSPu8Wp1p4QtO5dsbd1KhgOORQ3rjFHrpXFw9eiyu-5YtE solved on ubuntu? can someone check?
<ubottu> Debian bug 923403 in anbox "anbox launch fails" [Important,Fixed]
<kreyren> (is fixed in unstable, i want to see if i can grab it fro ubuntu)
<kreyren> *from ubuntu using snap so that it won't conflict deps
<kreyren> based on https://snapcraft.io/anbox-installer anbox is deprecated in ubuntu >.>
<kreyren> probably worth the shot tho.. can i add ubuntu sources on debian to get this package?
<kreyren> redo: 01:49:32 wrong channel
<Bashing-om> kreyren: Debian says " Don't - just don't" : https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian .
<xiaxiaoyu12138> /me
<eraserpencil1> i'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and the example was "hash matches drivers/base/power/resume.c:46" I followed the steps and I always got somewhere along the lines of " memory memory174: hash matches". Are they the same thing? I'm on 16.04.6
<hggdh> Bashing-om: I wish we had something like that for Ubuntu as well
<en1gma> hello all
<Bashing-om> hggdh: :) .. Wiser heads than I say that it applies equally to ubuntu :P
<psichas> hi all maybe do you know where i could download paste code engine like pastebin i want have my own website :)
<nisstyre> psichas: https://github.com/seejohnrun/haste-server
<psichas> nisstyre, is it support api? :)
<nisstyre> psichas: I don't know, I've never used it
<nisstyre> I just googled "open source pastebin"
<nisstyre> and that one looked like the easiest to install and set up
<psichas> nice google
<nisstyre> well actually I used duckduckgo
<nisstyre> but same deal
<hggdh> Bashing-om: on yes, it does.
<Jacob97> Hello
<Jacob97> Can anyone help with sound issues?
<Jacob97> is this the right irc channel to ask questions?
<jamie_1> hey, im currently having some issues with conky randomly freezing while running, it will startup with a lag sometimes then when it figures itself out it will go for a bit then start lagging. my .conkyrc is https://pastebin.com/88mdKj30 and my lua is https://pastebin.com/RzhWvb3r
<guiverc> Jacob97, if it's a Ubuntu Support question, yes it's the correct channel. Ask your question (in a single line if possible, pastebinit for output if needed) and be patient, people who can answer will when they can
<Jacob97> thank you!
<nisstyre> jamie_1: anything in journalctl? (assuming conky logs to the journal, I've never used it)
<jamie_1> nisstyre: one sec let me check
<Jacob97> I have pavucontrol
<pragmaticenigma> jamie_1: You might also want to ask for help in #conky as they might be better suited for helping on troubleshooting conky specific modules
<guiverc> Jacob97, I don't see an actual question yet from you (only mention of a sound issue, and question about asking a question)
<jamie_1> so it turned out it was actgyu
<Jacob97> oh sorry, I need help with my sound, if I open open up pavucontrol, and play a sound file I can see the audio output with the volume mixer but not with the speaker
<guiverc> Jacob97, if you go to the last tab (Configuration), what do you see as your 'profile'?
<jamie_1> actually an ubuntu issue ish..... im using portmon to do the checks for connections to the machine both in and out so whats happening is the portmon is making systemd calls on a systemctl based system... so whats happening is dns violation complaints
<jamie_1> systemd-resolved[543]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<guiverc> Jacob97, (i was meaning inside `pavucontrol`)
<Jacob97> Analog stero output
<guiverc> Jacob97, okay, try changing profile to off, then put it back to stereo..
<jamie_1> any idea on how to solve the issues withsystemd-resolved[543]: Server returned error NXDOMAIN, mitigating potential DNS violation DVE-2018-0001, retrying transaction with reduced feature level UDP.
<nisstyre> jamie_1: does nethogs do the same thing roughly that portmon does?
<nisstyre> hmm probably not, nevermind
<cim209> Linux imac 5.0.0-arch1-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 4 14:11:43 UTC 2019 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<smallville7123> 1996 unread messages lol
<Sirisian> Anyone ever have an issue trying to change resolutions on Ubuntu? Here's my xrandr output, xorg.cong, and xorg logs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SnMZzfGKn6/ It's like when Ubuntu is plugged into my TV it's locked to 3840x2160 and won't let me set it to anything else.
<Sirisian> xorg.conf*
<Sirisian> Is there like an HDMI feature in Ubuntu that detects the monitor resolution and then ignores xorg configuration? That's kind of what it seems like. Every tutorial using xrandr to change the resolution seems to do nothing. I can add more resolutions even to the screen, but I can't switch to them. It doesn't do anything when I run the -s command. I think that's because the minimum is set to 3840x2160?
<jamie_1> okay so i found my issues is actually portmin using the old network manager and the two of them conflicting, is there a way to make portmon use networkmanager?
<jamie_1> or is there a new package in 18.10 that i can use instead of portmon
<ExoUNX> evening
<jcotton> is there any way to drop stdin onto my clipboard?
<ExoUNX> does Ubuntu 18.10 support RAM compression out of the box?
<jcotton> on windows i use clip.exe (bundled with the OS)
<nisstyre> jcotton: xclip
<nisstyre> echo "woohoo" | xclip
<ExoUNX> yah, xclip
<nisstyre> you probably have to do apt-get install xclip
<jcotton> hm, doesn't seem to be working, just installed it and tried `echo "a" | xclip`
<ExoUNX> I just started having horrible images in my head
<ExoUNX> some idiot out there probably uses xclip as a caching tool for their application
<nisstyre> jcotton: clipboard stuff works funny
<ExoUNX> just because it was simple and worked
<nisstyre> I forget exactly but I think there might be multiple clipboards
<jcotton> yeah i see -selection
<jcotton> bleh
<nisstyre> yeah there are two clipboards :)
<jcotton> i needed `-selection clipboard`
<nisstyre> I've had a similar issue with vim clipboard before
<jcotton> doesn't vim also have it's own clipboard
<jcotton> ?
<nisstyre> yes
<nisstyre> it has its own registers
<nisstyre> when you yank stuff it goes into the vim clipboard
<nisstyre> but you can also use the system one, e.g. "+p
 * jcotton is an intermediate-ish vim user
<jcotton> i keep meaning to install vim plugins in my other editors
<nisstyre> jcotton: apparently you need to install vim-gnome to make the " register work properly
<nisstyre> if you're using the default ubuntu (gnome)
<jcotton> noted
<jcotton> is there an equivalent pkg for neovim?
<nisstyre> I don't know if neovim works any differently
<nisstyre> it might just work by default
<nisstyre> at least on my machine it seems to work (nvim with vim-gnome installed)
<nisstyre> jcotton: also the best advice for vim is just to pay attention to what you're doing, and if you're constantly doing something in a slow way, or notice a room for improvement, then look up how to do it better
<nisstyre> instead of trying to learn every feature in vim
<jcotton> yeah
<jcotton> i went through vimtutor but beyond that i just learned as needed
<nisstyre> macros are really useful to know
<nisstyre> e.g. qw, do a bunch of commands, q, then @w
<nisstyre> or 20@w, etc
<amazoniantoad> How do I create a bridge now that the interfaces file is not used?
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: See: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<hillyu> yeah netplan, pretty neat tool.
<amazoniantoad> thanks Bashing-om
<amazoniantoad> I don't like change hillyu
<amazoniantoad> Let's never make another update :D
<amazoniantoad> Ever.
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: :) My bit to try and help.
<hillyu> yeah, changes are not always good, just got use to systemd-networkd and now this. Fortuately it works quite well without putting too much effort in learning.
<amazoniantoad> hillyu, let's hope. I'm a bit thick
<gambl0r3> why is swap being used when the ram isnt even full?
<hillyu> amazoniantoad good luck annd enjoy exploring.
<hillyu> gambl0r3: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/linux-swappiness/
<amazoniantoad> hillyu, thanks
<Deihmos> is there any other backup solution that can backup whole system like clonezilla
<cim209> Deihmos: timeshift?
<dedes> Hello
<btartsa> could I get an assist on making networkmanager turn on/off networking as non root? the applet boxes cant be used as regular user in netdev group.
<lotuspsychje> btartsa: best to send more details to the channel so volunteers can think along with you
<Flaco> any ircops available for help?
<lotuspsychje> btartsa: ubuntu version, kernel,whats happening and whats your end goal
<lotuspsychje> Flaco: whats the problem?
<btartsa> lotuspsychje, the problem is updating networkmanager caused the applet be only stopped/ started by root.
<btartsa> lotuspsychje, end goal is to be able to toggle networking on / off easily again from the applet non root
<lotuspsychje> !details | btartsa
<ubottu> btartsa: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Budgii> Hi all, i'm on RPi but i feel like this question will apply. I'm trying to do an update and getting an error about my weechat not being a secure update. How can I override that? This is the log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GCK2yYm7B2/
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: thats looks more debian stretch then ubuntu
<Budgii> ahh ok. any suggested channel?
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: where did you download the Os for your rpi?
<Budgii> I dunno, straight from raspian like over a year ago and thought i'd do an update
<Budgii> lotuspsychje: ^
<amazoniantoad> how do I create a virtual interface with netplan?
<lotuspsychje> Budgii: try #raspbian
<Budgii> thanks
<Budgii> :)
<nisstyre> I'm trying to create a systemd user unit file that starts synergy. https://gist.github.com/weskerfoot/800a1655effdee4409ec6415a05555c5 It's not working for some reason unless I restart it after X is up and running. Any idea how to fix that?
<nisstyre> I'm assuming my "After=" line is wrong
<nisstyre> (I did systemctl --user enable synergy obviously)
<nisstyre> it starts up fine actually, just doesn't work until I restart it
<OerHeks> nisstyre, take a look at this service file? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/synergy#Clients_configuration
<nisstyre> OerHeks: oh I didn't know about the "--no-daemon" flag
<nisstyre> that might help
<nisstyre> thanks
<nisstyre> OerHeks: also seems to help if I throw a ExecStartPost=/bin/sleep 10 in there
<adli> hi all
<adli> may i know the best method to perform linux root cause analysis?
<Ben64> adli: can you be more specific
<adli> Ben64: the ubuntu server down this morning..
<adli> Ben64: whats the best method to check system log?
<marz_d`ghostman> Anyone using taskwarrior? I can't seem to find where the themes are located
<OerHeks> some clue https://taskwarrior.org/docs/configuration.html > .taskrc
<mirazi_heket> hey, i wanted to use this screensaver, how i can actually install/use it? https://philswitch.itch.io/dvd-video-screensaver
<marz_d`ghostman> OerHeks: Guess themes were not included and I have to download them manually
<OerHeks> marz_d`ghostman, indeed, and location is where you want them
<marz_d`ghostman> OerHeks: thanks
<mirazi_heket> https://pasteboard.co/I4hqIOn.png
<OerHeks> mirazi_heket, i find no manual in hte download, nor on the site, and that .pck is an unknown filetype to me
<OerHeks> good luck, ask the author
<mirazi_heket> same :(
<badSophia> ubuntu don’t reconize exfat?
<badSophia> format?
<badSophia> no one know it?
<EriC^^> badSophia: try installing exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<danlii> I am running 18.04 LTS, which has been upgraded to 18.04.2, and no more updates are available, but I still have kernel 4.15.0-46. I was under the impression that I would automatically get kernel 4.18 with 18.04.02 LTS. apt policy linux-image-generic shows only 4.15 version. Is there something wrong?
<EriC^^> danlii: what does "uname -r" return?
<guiverc> danlii, you need to enable HWE (hardware enablement kernel), it's only default for new installs of 18.04.2
<danlii> EriC^^: 4.15.0-46-generic
<guiverc> danlii, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<danlii> guiverc: Ahh, that explains it. Thanks a lot!
<badSophia> ah how can i install exfat-fuse?
<badSophia> how can i change my account?
<badSophia> on ubuntu
<guiverc> badSophia, change account?  you'll have to provide more details for that to make sense?  (settings comes to mind as first place to go)
<badSophia> badSophia@mycom on ubuntu, i want to change badSophia
<badSophia> to another guiverc
<guiverc> badSophia, badSophia would be your username; the value you want to change is in $PS1 I suspect - is this what you mean?  ie. you want to change your prompt?
<guiverc> badSophia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<badSophia> yeah i want to change it on bash
<guiverc> badSophia, have a look at what I gave (it's not great, I hoped it'd have more), but also `info bash` & searching for PS1 provides more  (/PS1  if you don't use vi)
<badSophia> can i change it at /etc/passwd manually?
<guiverc> badSophia, you've lost me there, I can't see a connection between /etc/passwd & $PS1
<badSophia> guiverc: ?
<guiverc> badSophia, you can change your shell (zsh, ksh, csh etc) via that file, which will change the prompt, but I miss your connection (unless that's it)
<farsight> ?
<badSophia> guiverc: i changed my username editing /etc/passwd
<badSophia> :(
<badSophia> there is problem? guiverc ?
<badSophia> can i change username editing /etc/passwd?
<farsight> yes u can
<guiverc> yes you can change username (that way), but its too long ago for me to recall details accurately to advise sorry badSophia
<geirha> badSophia: you'll lose all your group memberships, because memberships are added by username in /etc/group, not uid
<geirha> There could be other things that has your old username stored that will break too
<elias_a> I started also thinking what all can break if one does that.
<ducasse> won't you also need to edit /etc/shadow?
<guiverc> I would suggest doing a grep of files looking for your old username (ie. things you need to consider, and most likely change)
<guiverc> (i was thinking of files in /etc/, re: grep)
<linux> linux-xiao
<linux> linux-xiao
<linux> linux
<linux> linux
<linux> linux-xiao
<nakamaki> ?
<linux> linux-xiao
<linux> linux
<ducasse> linux: can you stop that, please?
<linux> no
<un4ooR6f> Hello everybody. Firstly I het libhogway broken. Then I found apt not working. I have reinstalled libhogway downloading the deb manually, but apt is still broken. It sigsegvs. with "method http died" . What should I do
<un4ooR6f> ?
<un4ooR6f> *get
<un4ooR6f> *got
<cappe> not sure how to unlock a apt-mark hold on grub-efi-amd64 plus some others packages?
<DalekSec> cappe: apt-mark unhold?  You can also apt-mark showhold
<cappe> cool, wasnt sure about the UNhold command
<cappe> what am I supposed to do about this?
<cappe> Generating grub configuration file ...
<cappe> /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy: 3: /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy: /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy: not found
<un4ooR6f> reinstalled libgnutls, now apt works
<errst> hey everyone
<mcrabble> Hi, I just did a fresh install of 18.10, and after running updates, I'm getting Possible missing firmware warnings, and initramfs 'will attempt to resume from /dev/dm-2'
<errst> i am following this guide to create a simple deb pgk with installation script(pre and post) but, i couldn't make it to copy the files i want to to target directory. i.e., i have a simple hello.py and i want it to copy to /usr/share/hello/hello.py but i dont know how. can you help me with this?
<errst> guide -> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<cappe> rrors were encountered while processing: grub-pc
<cappe> :/
<cappe> cant update the grub
<mcrabble> I can reboot and it seems fine, but if I run apt autoremove it borks my system
<cappe> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of grub-efi-amd64-signed:
<cappe> dpkg: error processing package grub-efi-amd64-signed (--configure):
<cappe> anyone?
<cappe>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mcrabble> It's the middle of the morning, we'll probably be waiting a while
<mcrabble> Middle of the night**
<sorin-mihai> i have a lacp setup with netplan on 18.04. seems to be working, but it disregards the lacp-rate: fast from the config according to /proc/net/bonding/bond0 which shows LACP rate: slow. any idea why?
<cappe> will my kernel be updated at all if I dont get update-grub to work?
<guiverc> cappe, what Ubuntu are you running?  you could `pastebinit` your error messages & I could have a look
<nakamaki> cappe: it will be updated but the old kernel will still be booted
<nakamaki> if you dont remove a kernel it will be a fallback option usually
<hTantia> Hi... I've just switched to Linux... Using Ubuntu 18.04... When installing something via Terminal, if it displays a msg : Press [Enter] to continue, Ctrl+C to cancel...
<hTantia> How to press [Enter]
<mcrabble> What happens if you hit your enter key?
<hTantia> Some specific key-combination alongside normal Enter-Key.../!!
<hTantia> Nothing... It just went to next line... No further processing
<mcrabble> Well it recognized the input, that's why it went to the next 'ine
<mcrabble> Line*
<hTantia> If it provides options which represent buttons (as in GUI), are you sure that we don't have to press TAB, or anything else to switch between them?
<mcrabble> Either the command is wrong, or the operation is performed in the background quietly and won't update the console until it's finished or it runs into an error
<hTantia> I had read that somewhere, but have apparently forgotten...
<hTantia> :/
<mcrabble> As an example, if you use dd, once the operation begins, a blank cursor blinks at you until the file copy is complete
<hTantia> If I enter the following:
<hTantia> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:varlesh-l/papirus-pack
<hTantia> It will ask for password, then go blank because of the processing
<hTantia> Not an issue there
<hTantia> But it then displays a msg : Press [Enter] to continue and Ctrl+C to cancel
<mcrabble> Does it just hang indefinitely after you press enter?
<hTantia> YES
<mcrabble> How long have you waited?
<hTantia> Till it displayed a msg meaning that it has gone timed out bcz of non-response
<mcrabble> Sounds like the ppa isn't responsive
<hTantia> Well.... Am new here... Will hopefully get the hang of it with time.... (I don't know what PPA is)
<mcrabble> I was going to say anyway, but definitely go to where the ppa is hosted and verify that the location and arguments are correct, they may have specific instructions that must be followed to add the ppa
<mcrabble> What it should be doing after you hit enter is adding the proper keys for the ppa, and that can take a second or two, but it updates the terminal definitely
<hTantia> Okay... I'll try again... Thanks, mate...          :)
<guiverc> possibly related hTantia - https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/papirus-icon-theme-drops-ppa  (did you check bionic was supported?)
<mcrabble> Only other thing I can recommend is to check the currently added repos and check if you've already successfully added the ppa.  If it's already added, you should be able to do apt update && apt upgrade
<hTantia> Okay... I got it now... Restarting the process... Thanks...
<hTantia> @guiverc Nope, I didn't check that
<hTantia> Well... Thanks, guys... Positive ;)
<strk> any idea which package contains gssapi/gssapi.h ?
<strk> or, how to find out ? (apt-cache search doesn't tell, does it ?)
<bindi> did you try google?
<strk> libkrb5-dev
<bindi> seems to be the top 2 google results for me, yes
<bindi> or mentioned in them
<mcrabble> Could anyone help me troubleshoot bluetooth connectivity in 18.10 on xfce?
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... next month will come 19.04
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> on month 4 and on month 10
<marcoagpinto> :)
<mcrabble> I mean, I just had a mouse and keyboard paired a day ago, and then I reinstalled xubuntu and it can't detect the devices, but ok...
<toolz> any cacti user around?
<lightProbe> hello!
<lightProbe> is even here?
<lightProbe> *anyone
<lightProbe> i have installed KDE Neon Developer Edition alongside Ubuntu but it doesnt show up?
<yvyz> Hello
<lightProbe> hey!
<yvyz> lightProbe: KDE is not showing up in the login->Session Selection?
<lightProbe> grub shows only Ubuntu
<lightProbe> @yvyz on boot the grub only shows Ubuntu option
<ThinkT510> lightProbe: grub is for booting operating systems, not selecting a window manager
<Fuchs> yes, and they are talking about an OS
<Fuchs> if they installed Neon Dev edition. But of course it depends how they did install it
<yvyz> Yea KDE neon is a full fledged distro
<yvyz> ^
<JamesSquire> hey ya :)
<lightProbe> I went through the setup via the live iso, it also turns out to be installed but can't really find out how to boot it!
<mcrabble> Does kde neon use grub, or systemd boot?
<yvyz> lightProbe: if you installed it onto its own partitions, you will to update the grub entry for KDE
<yvyz> Or in short, you need to ADD the grub entry for KDE
<lightProbe> i executed the update command on ubuntu and it shows up that it detected the "KDE Developer Edition" OS but it doesnt show up on the grub menu
<yvyz> Hmm
<yvyz> lightProbe: awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<lightProbe> my current grub file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fGrbxcdt7j/
<yvyz> Umm. That is the sparsest grub.cfg file ive ever seen.
<yvyz> lol
<lightProbe> also when i run: +"update-grub" it shows up that it detected ="Found KDE neon Developer Edition (18.04) on /dev/sda3"
<yvyz> Yes you mentioned that
<yvyz> lightProbe: awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<lightProbe> it's because this is my new hardrive XD
<lightProbe> i newly installed ubuntu
<cappe> what should I do with this?? /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy: not found
<cappe> when I do update-grub
<yvyz> And you ran update-grub from your ubuntu install?
<cappe> no from the running system
<hTantia> Hi... I tried the code in Terminal... It gave the following response.....
<hTantia> This PPA contains different icons from different creators but available by http://www.NoobsLab.com
<hTantia>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/ubuntu/icons
<hTantia> Press [ENTER] to continue or Ctrl-c to cancel adding it.
<yvyz> lightProbe: And you ran update-grub from your ubuntu install?
<hTantia> And... When I pressed ENTER key and waited......
<lightProbe> should i add this in my grub config file? "awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lightProbe> @yvyz yes, wait is that not how it's done?
<hTantia> Following error msg occured :_                   Error: retrieving gpg key timed out.
<mcrabble> That's a ppa problem
<cappe> do I need to install 10_linux_proxy? :S
<hTantia> How to 'press [Enter] while on terminal...?!!
<mcrabble> ...You did it right.  The ppa is the proble.
<hTantia> ** How to solve 'that' PPA Problem?
<yvyz> lightProbe: that is how it is done
<lightProbe> ok
<mcrabble> You have to figure out what happened with the ppa
<cappe> nobody has any clue about my issue? :(
<yvyz> cappe: you need to check /etc/grub.d for *_proxy and remove them if you are not using them. It will break grub if you do not have the required packages. no sense in having them if you are not using
<lightProbe> @yvyz should i add the line at the end of the config file?
<hTantia> Any idea as to... How to troubleshoot that?
<cappe> ok. thanks man. I need assistance with that, could I please have a bit of your time?
<yvyz> lightProbe: you could, for now, add a manual grub entry into /etc/grub.d/00_custom
<cappe> I did install grub-menu
<cappe> which could be the problem source
<yvyz> lightProbe: or more /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yvyz> cappe: run-> sudo apt-get -f install
<yvyz> cappe: you might be missing dependencies
<cappe> I mean the program that lets you design the GRUB menu within grub
<cappe> within GUI
<cappe> ok
<BluesKaj>  /etc/default/grub
<lightProbe> it says it couldn't fine the file "/etc/grub.d/00custom"
<lightProbe> *find
<yvyz> lightProbe: ll /etc/grub.d/
<cappe> grub seems to be complicated, many issues with it, I think
<yvyz> lightProbe: whichever one says ##_custom, add a grub entry to that
<yvyz> cappe: grub is highly straightfoward.
<cappe> dpkg: error processing package grub-efi-amd64-signed (--configure):
<yvyz> cappe: you are having issues after installing a grub customizer
<mcrabble> hTantia: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/papirus-icon-theme-drops-ppa
<cappe> yes
<cappe> and holding the grub with apt-mark
<lightProbe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XBJpnCQgdH/ @yvyz
<yvyz> lightProbe: add a grub entry for your KDE install to 40_custom.
<cappe> this happens every time after generating grub-configuration file
<yvyz> lightProbe: https://askubuntu.com/a/344359
<cappe> /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy: 3: /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy: /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy: not found
<yvyz> lightProbe: add the entry and run update-grub
<cappe> I think that's very cryptical
<yvyz> cappe: that is highly transparent. You installed a grub customizer, and then now you have issues looking for files that do not exist. Where do you think the issue began?
<cappe> yeah, but what files should I delete man!?
<yvyz> No need to yell. There only is a lack of files.
<yvyz> You should consider apt-get remove <thepackageyouinstalltomanagegrub>
<yvyz> or rather You should consider apt-get purge <thepackageyouinstalltomanagegrub>
<yvyz> and see if it fixes the problem
<cappe> yeah, what's the name u think? can't remeber
<lightProbe> @yvyz thank you! followed the link will update you after reboot!
<cappe> grub-customizer or something like that
<yvyz> cappe: theres been issues with grub-customizer in the past
<cappe> I found grub-customizer
<yvyz> cappe: I cannot know the packages you have installed. Consider removing it.
<cappe> I will remove it then?
<cappe> grub-customizer - Grub Customizer - A graphical Grub2/BURG configuration application
<cappe> dare I remove it?
<crownedlake> hi this is my first time or irc
<cappe> warm welcome crownedlake
<lightProbe_> @yvyz hey! thank you really very much! im on the kde right now!
<yvyz> lightProbe_: hell yea.
<lightProbe_> thank you very much!
<yvyz> lightProbe_: *finger guns*
<yvyz> lightProbe_: mp
<yvyz> lightProbe_: np
<lightProbe_> have a good day!
<yvyz> lightProbe_: now, see if you can update-grub from within kde
<lightProbe_> ok
<yvyz> cappe: sudo apt-get purge grub-customizer
<cappe> cheers
<lightProbe_> yes working like hot knife on  butter
<lightProbe_> updates frine!
<lightProbe_> *fine!
<yvyz> lightProbe_: isnt linux fun?
<lightProbe_> indeed
<lightProbe_> alright going back to work! thank you very much again!
<yvyz> np man. go forth and conquer
<cappe> well put!
<cappe> I did try that now yvyz , here's the return E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cappe> still the proxy-files messing
<yvyz> cappe: sudo apt-get -f install
<yvyz> cappe: your package manager is broken (you are missing dependencies)
<cappe> ok
<cappe> I have tried I think every apt command to remove and reinstall grub and so on, still the proxy issue comes up
<cappe> also this
<cappe>  installed linux-image-4.18.0-10-generic package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<yvyz> cappe: what the specs of your machine?
<cappe> asus rog, 16gb ram, intel cabylake and so on
<cappe> Linux platina 4.18.0-16-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 8 00:06:57 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cappe> geforce
<yvyz> cappe: sudo dpkg –configure -a3
<yvyz> err
<yvyz> cappe: sudo dpkg –configure -a
<cappe> dpkg: error: need an action option
<yvyz> cappe: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cappe>   Package grub-efi-amd64-signed is not configured yet.
<cappe> Generating grub configuration file ...
<cappe> /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy: 3: /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy: /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy: not found
<cappe> run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub exited with return code 127
<cappe> sorry spamming
<EriC^^> cappe: did you add 10_linux_proxy?
<cappe> no such package
<EriC^^> cappe: type 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/10_linux_proxy'
<EriC^^> !find 10_linux_proxy
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 375 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=10_linux_proxy&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<EriC^^> cappe: after the chmod command, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' again
<cappe> still that error with the proxy
<geirha> I doubt that helps. It's trying to execute a file that doesn't exist; not a permission issue
<EriC^^> geirha: i'm disabling it
<EriC^^> if it's -x it wont be run during update-grub
<EriC^^> cappe: can you type 'update-grub |& nc termbin.com 9999' ?
<cappe> return was
<cappe> https://termbin.com/jleg
<EriC^^> cappe: type 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober_proxy'
<EriC^^> !find /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> cappe: can you type on your system 'dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy' and see what it gives?
<geirha> Ah sorry, my bad
<cappe> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy
<EriC^^> cappe: alright, after the chmod command, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' again
<cappe> same error again
<EriC^^> cappe: type 'sudo dpkg --configure -a |& nc termbin.com 9999'
<cappe> https://termbin.com/ngak
<yvyz> ...
<EriC^^> seems it didnt catch the error
<EriC^^> cappe: type "sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<cappe> with update-grub I get this Generating grub configuration file ...
<cappe> /etc/grub.d/31_linux_proxy: 8: /etc/grub.d/31_linux_proxy: /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy: not found
<EriC^^> cappe: type 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/31_linux_proxy'
<EriC^^> cappe: also please type 'ls -l /etc/grub.d | nc termbin.com 9999' to see if more are left
<EriC^^> cappe: also type 'dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/31_linux_proxy' and see what it gives
<cappe> https://termbin.com/34ok
<EriC^^> cappe: ok, type 'sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/*_proxy'
<EriC^^> there's 2 more left, what did the dpkg -S return?
<cappe> Sourcing file `/etc/default/grub'
<cappe> Generating grub configuration file ...
<cappe> error: out of memory.
<cappe> Syntax error at line 154
<cappe> here is that line
<cappe> #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<cappe> Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file.
<cappe> Ensure that there are no errors in /etc/default/grub
<yvyz> I think its time we rebuild grub completely for you
<cappe> ok
<cappe> =/
<EriC^^> cappe: i think first remove the package responsible for the faults, cause on future updates it might overwrite the files again
<cappe> should I go for REFind instead?
<EriC^^> you didnt give us the return of "dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/31_linux_proxy"
<EriC^^> grub is more than fine, something with bugs was put over it so it's messed up now
<cappe> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/grub.d/31_linux_proxy
<EriC^^> !find grubcfg_proxy
<ubottu> Package/file grubcfg_proxy does not exist in bionic
<cappe> btw, will my system be updated if I cannot get grub to work (and boot with REFind instead)? I mean work such as in become updated/upgraded and so on?
<EriC^^> cappe: yeah
<cappe> ok
<yvyz> Yes
<cappe> then I guess I dont really need bother
<EriC^^> cappe: what does 'sudo updatedb && locate grubcfg_proxy' give?
<yvyz> Bootloaders only function is to supply your BIOS with the entry location of the operating system you want to BOOT into.
<yvyz> It "loads the boot information"
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> cappe: it'd be more tiresome to put refind than fix the grub issue, i'd guess
<yvyz> Once a system is booted, it is functional.
<EriC^^> plus are you using uefi anyways?
<cappe> both
<cappe> no return from the locate
<yvyz> I think we should just have you sudo apt-get purge grub-customizer
<EriC^^> cappe: type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<Penemanmmm456789> hola
<cappe> config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars
<cappe> efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<Penemanmmm456789> hola puta
<vegetita> hy guys
<yvyz> Hello
<Penemanmmm456789> bitch
<yvyz> cappe: !ops
<yvyz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<vegetita> i have a problem do you want help me ?
<yvyz> vegetita: what is the issue
<EriC^^> cappe: ok, how did the problem start? i wasnt here at the start
<cappe> I think I put the grub into the hold
<cappe> apt-mark hold
<EriC^^> cappe: you had grub-customizer installed, and it was giving the same proxy error thing?
<cappe> then I did use the grub-customizer
<EriC^^> i see
<cappe> not at that time, it worked just fine
<EriC^^> aha
<Penemanmmm456789> hola
<yvyz> Penemanmmm456789: hello
<EriC^^> cappe: ok so then what happened
<cappe> and then I think I did a customizer telling GRUB to use the current whatever cant remember instead of using the new...
<Penemanmmm456789> que tal
<cappe> it was in a colored console mode
<yvyz> Penemanmmm456789: this is an English support channel.
<cappe> asking about the config file I think
<EriC^^> cappe: ah, the current /etc/default/grub ? or so
<cappe> yeah
<Penemanmmm456789> ok , i can speak in english
<EriC^^> cappe: ok, type 'cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<yvyz> Penemanmmm456789: What do you need help with?
<Penemanmmm456789> sex problems
<cappe> https://termbin.com/jlu0
<yvyz> !ops Penemanmmm456789
<yvyz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<EriC^^> Penemanmmm456789: /join ##c it's a support group for that
<vegetita> yvyz: sorry i tellyou my problem
<EriC^^> cappe: odd, it looks perfectly fine
<cappe> https://termbin.com/jlu0
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> cappe: can you type 'sudo update-grub 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999' to see what it'l give
<cappe> https://termbin.com/1j0n
<EriC^^> did it give any errors?
<Penemanmmm456789> yes this sit have a lot of fuching pronblems
<vegetita> once in a while my computer restarts and I do not know why you can help me?
<cappe> yeah, after the command executed it returned
<cappe> error: out of memory.
<cappe> error: syntax error.
<cappe> error: Incorrect command.
<cappe> error: syntax error.
<cappe> syntax error 154
<EriC^^> cappe: have you removed grub-customizer yet?
<cappe> I guess it's fine having it like this, the issue is very complex and I have tried so many differnt workarounds
<cappe> yes
<EriC^^> cappe: i think we should try purging grub stuff and reinstalling
<cappe> I did type lots of commands about blocking GRUB from installing, before it did crash like this
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> why bock grub though
<EriC^^> *block
<Obscenity> maybe they are one of those LILO weirdos
<cappe> since I rather used REFinder
<EriC^^> cappe: grub is way easier and stuff, i think there's some bug in grub-customizer and it caused the issues
<cappe> ok
<cappe> it seems reasonable
<EriC^^> cappe: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<cappe> https://termbin.com/htwy
<EriC^^> we should be able to solve it, it's literally that update-grub uses /etc/default/grub + the stuff in /etc/grub.d/ to build /boot/grub/grub.cfg no funny business
<EriC^^> aha, there are some grub-legacy grub-pc packages there too
<cappe> I think I used the 40_custom file
<cappe> to edit with the grub-customizer
<EriC^^> cappe: aha, let's remove the grub-pc stuff then chmod the file
<EriC^^> cappe: type 'sudo 'apt-get purge grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub-legacy-ec2'
<cappe> damn! I found it, the issue has to do with my FreeBSD entry
<cappe> which was faulty
<EriC^^> alright, you got to remove the grub-pc grub-legacy stuff as well
<cappe> the file /etc/grub.d/40_custom_proxy
<cappe> has a entry for TrueOS whichi doesnt even exist anymore; I'm under the real FreeBSD now
<cappe> also in the 40_custom (not the _proxy) .... there is a FreeBSD entry which doesnt work
<cappe> should I delete the entry from the file?
<cappe> I could inactivate it also
<cappe> should I do this and not execute the purge?
<EriC^^> cappe: no you have to purge those packages they conflict with eachother
<EriC^^> you only want grub-efi* and grub2-common and grub-common
<EriC^^> at this point i'd remove grub-common as well and grub2-common cause those provide the /etc/grub.d/* stuff
<cappe> ah! I can remember having installed both GRUB and GRUB2
<cappe> conflicting, yeah
<EriC^^> yeah grub-legacy, also grub-pc and grub-efi conflict
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> grub-pc being the bios legacy mode grub (vs uefi mode)
<cappe> this time it worked
<cappe> :)
<cappe> now update-grub-legacyec2?
<EriC^^> no grub-legacy should be removed
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> !info grub-legacy-ec2
<ubottu> grub-legacy-ec2 (source: grub-legacy-ec2): Handles update-grub for ec2 instances. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 81 kB
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> cappe: is this an ec2 thing?
<cappe> should I run the grub-update OR the grub2 update or which one?
<cappe> I only have that one left the ec2
<cappe> an ec2 thing, I'm not sure
<cappe> I use the legacy, that much I know
<cappe> in bios
<cappe> wait, I use both btw
<cappe> the same time
<cappe> I dualboot ubuntu, windows 10 and freebsd
<EriC^^> cappe: you're only using uefi right now
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> cappe: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> i gtg for a while
<cappe> https://termbin.com/t4zp
<EriC^^> if the partition table is GPT then you're using uefi with windows for sure
<cappe> ok! cya later
<EriC^^> you're only using uefi cappe
<cappe> ok
<EriC^^> remove everything and purge it and only install grub-efi-amd64-signed and grub2-common and grub-common
<cappe> ok with everything u mean what command? a grub* ?
<EriC^^> as i said those last 2 give /etc/grub.d files so remove everything there then reinstall the packages
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge/install
<EriC^^> brb
<cappe> k
<Seek> What channel do i join on the irc for just talking to people?
<cappe> try /list chat
<cappe> the one who seeks shall find
<Seek> Thank you :)
<cappe> keep on rockin'
<cappe> damn my CPU freezer in my mind wont keep up with the temprature, I guess I be back later u guys, cheers and thanks for everything u helped me with so far, I'm sure we'll work this out later
<EriC^^> Seek: there's ##chat and #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> Seek: if you want to look for anything specific do "/msg alis list <search pattern>"
<Seek> Oh alright sweet thanks man
<StephenLynx> hey, I got my onboard audio and the graphics card audio. both display on pavucontrol but for some reason only the hdmi actually works.
<StephenLynx> any idea?
<StephenLynx> https://imgur.com/a/WyZqxxG
<eraserpencil1> hi
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038490/how-do-you-set-a-default-audio-output-device-in-ubuntu-18-04/1038492
<eraserpencil1> I finally resolved over a 100warnings of my dsdt.dsl. Following the instructions from https://wiki.debian.org/OverridingDSDT, am i supposed to get the source code for linux-headers?
<StephenLynx> BluesKaj, that is not the issue, I can select the onboard card
<StephenLynx> but it won't work.
<ph88> how can i see if 32-bit architecture has already been enabled?  i have only the command to set it, but i would like to know the current value    sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<StephenLynx> it mutes the hdmi but it doesn't output sound.
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, have you checked alsamixer volume ctrls ?
<eraserpencil1> ph88: you can double tab on "dpkg --"
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: Why are you monkeying around with DSDT? Do you fully understand the reprocussions of changing those items? What are you trying to do?
<StephenLynx> yes I did, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> automute is disabled?
<StephenLynx> where is that?
<eraserpencil1> is "dpkg --print-architecture" and "dpkg --print-foreign-architecture"what you're looking for?
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer, StephenLynx
<ph88> eraserpencil1, i messed up now, would have to reinstall the system to see what the default value was
<eraserpencil1> pragmaticenigma: suspend/resume dont work on my laptop and sometimes it boots without the  keyboard working. I got tired of waiting so im trying out things
<StephenLynx> nothing there, BluesKaj. trying to run amixer -c 0 sset 'Auto-Mute Mode' Disabled gave me  Unable to find simple control 'Auto-Mute Mode',0
<ph88> how can i do these two commands in one step so i don't need to create a file?   wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/winehq.key     sudo apt-key add winehq.key
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil1: DSDT changes can brick your machine. In the meantime, I believe you're well outside the knowledge base of this channel. You might want to start asking question in ##kernel or something similar
<eraserpencil1> pragmaticenigma: probably a good idea. thanks
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, alsamixer in the terminal
<EriC^^> ph88: probably something like wget -O - ...
<EriC^^> ph88: you could always use -O /tmp/file to create a temp file that'll get erased on reboot
<ph88> EriC^^, i tried this    wget --quiet -O - ttps://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/winehq.key | sudo apt-key add -
<ph88> but then i get:  gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<KermitHermit> Hi all. How to disable cgroupv1 controllers (blkio and memory) without reboot(Ubuntu 16.04)?
<StephenLynx> BluesKaj, i know, there is no auto mute there.
<ph88> EriC^^, sorry i just malformed the URL -____-
<tomreyn> ph88: try adding the missing 'h'
<tomreyn> oh you noticed
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, so it's not showing the vol ctrls , just the spdif/hdmi
<StephenLynx> for the hdmi, it isn't. for the onboard, it is.
<StephenLynx> everything is maxed and nothing is on MM, for muted.
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, is the hdmi onboard as well ?
<StephenLynx> https://i.imgur.com/kevym6r.png
<StephenLynx> no
<StephenLynx> the hdmi is from a graphics card.
<StephenLynx> it works by plugging the headphones on the monitor audio output.
<BluesKaj> not a pci gpu tho?
<StephenLynx> pci-e, yes.
<BluesKaj> ahh
<StephenLynx> yeaaaah
<StephenLynx> same old song
<StephenLynx> thing is, this card messed my system for good.
<StephenLynx> even if I remove it, it doesn't work.
<StephenLynx> for bonus points, my extra hdd mounting is messed up and can't auto mount anymore.
<BluesKaj> what's the onbaord audio chip, intel?
<StephenLynx> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]
<StephenLynx> from aplay
<StephenLynx> hdmi is card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, run sudo lshw -C sound, then look in the list for "configuration: driver=snd-something'
<StephenLynx> configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<StephenLynx> for both of them
<mcrabble> Can somebody help me with audio problem in 18.10?
<mcrabble> I'm only getting one channel/mono out on both my 2.1 speakers and my headphones
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, ok run, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel the you may need to make your analog output card 0 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, with the line 'options snd-hda-intel index=0' then right below it, options hdmi index=-2, then save and reboot
<mcrabble> I'm only getting one channel/mono audio output on 18.10, on both my headphones and 2.1 speakers.  Could someone help me troubleshoot please?
<BluesKaj> mcrabble, is this true mono, with both channels outputin the same sound or is it one L or R channel only?
<mcrabble> Not sure, on xfce, can't tell how to test
<mcrabble> New to xfce
<mcrabble> Ok, I found a way to test, it's not mono, only one channel is being output
<mcrabble> BluesKaj: I tried it with both my headphones and speakers, each have their own cables and they display the same behavior
<Xtreme> hey guys,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZVVV8MRQgk/ < can someone help me understand this? I can see that i have kernel modules which i need, but they are not loaded in DMSEG
<Xtreme> not cross posting. I have no idea whats going on in ##linux
<BluesKaj> mcrabble, does your media player have an audio L/R balance control ?
<mcrabble> Nope
<mcrabble> BluesKaj: so in volume control I apparently have to unlock the output to get the channel balance, messing with left does nothing, right just makes the right channel louder/quieter
<BluesKaj> mcrabble, L/R vol ctrls in ?
<mcrabble> BluesKaj: system volume control
<BluesKaj> hmm, must be a gnome thing, I'm on KDE/Plasma
<mcrabble> BluesKaj: I'm not on gnome, i'm using xfce
<BluesKaj> mcrabble, that's even more arcane for me
<mcrabble> BluesKaj: I was just on solus and it worked fine
<mcrabble> This is just telling me I need to switch distros, again
<mcrabble> Thanks for your time
<BluesKaj> mcrabble, suggest you try asking in #xubuntu, not highly populated but maybe they have some insights
<BluesKaj> oops too late
<Furai> Hmm, some topics on the internet claim that it's possible to move tabs between terminal windows.
<Furai> I can't seem to be able to do that on ubuntu 18.10.
<Furai> Did something change in that regard?
<pragmaticenigma> Furai: Depends on what terminal emulator application you are using
<Furai> The default from ubuntu.
<Furai> Never tried anything else.
<Furai> Apparently the threads show it was possible in 16.04
<Furai> Right now I can't drag the tab out of the window to even detach it.
<leftyfb> Furai: terminator can do this. You should try that one. It's got lots of features.
<Furai> How do you even go about replacing the default terminator?
<Furai> terminal*
<black_13> if you build and ubuntu package from source would that allow you to have the dbg information and to step into the source
<black_13> that is gdb into the source of library or sources of that package
<Furai> If you build it with symbols then yes.
<Furai> I don't see why not.
<black_13> Furai: i want to build from source the packages for gstreamer
<black_13> this seems to have some dependences
<black_13> on other gstreamer packages
<black_13> how do i build all these
<leftyfb> Furai: if you install terminator, it becomes the default terminal emulator
<Furai> leftyfb, just like that? Hmm, is there some project website to have a look at it?
<leftyfb> Furai: sudo apt install terminator. It's REALLY that simple. If you don't like it: sudo apt remove terminator
<tomreyn> Furai: you can: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<Furai> I wanted to see it's feature list and so on. Could probably just check apt cache.
<leftyfb> Furai: After googling for "terminator terminal emulator" you get: https://gnometerminator.blogspot.com/p/introduction.html
<Furai> black_13, sorry, I can't you help more. Probably all depends on how it's build. If there are some makefiles - you should probably modify those and add compiler flags. Maybe there are as well targets defined which are meant for debugging.
<Furai> leftyfb, I just wanted to be sure I'll find what you're talking about, not something different.
<Furai> Thanks a ton.
<johnfg> hi folks!
<lordcirth__> hi
<johnfg> On this new install, I wonder which would be the best vnc server/viewer to install?
<pragmaticenigma> black_13: perhaps telling us the issue you are having with gstreamer, we might be able to help solve the problem without you needing to build from source
<johnfg> On other distros, I usually install x11vnc.  Is there a preferred one for ubuntu?  I'm actually running xubuntu.
<leftyfb> johnfg: I still prefer x11vnc
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg: You can continue to use x11vnc... I believe that is the recommended vnc server for XFCE installs (Xubuntu)
<black_13> pragmaticenigma: my issue is pedagoy
<pragmaticenigma> black_13: I don't know what that is
<black_13> pedagogy
<black_13> bad spelling
<leftyfb> he wants to learn
<black_13> best way is to read the source
<black_13> doesn't everyone say that
<johnfg> Thanks guys, just the kind of input I was looking for :-)  I know it was close to a poll, which I shouldn't do.
<black_13> but that wasn't the question i asked i want to build a set of packages from source
<pragmaticenigma> black_13: That's fine, I'm just trying to better understand what you are doing. That way I or someone in this channel can better help you or find you a better resource for assistance
<lordcirth__> It's a reflex many of us have to check for XY problems :)
<black_13> sure
<pragmaticenigma> black_13: Also, there is a channel for gstreamer... they may have someone in there familiar with building gstreamer from source that can help you out: #gstreamer
<black_13> there is
<bruce> howdy
<sabertooth> hello, I'd like to use my pc as dhcp server for my local network instead of the broadband router provided by my ISP. Will it be ok if I just install dnsmasq on the server and disable dhcp from the router? My phone connecting to via wifi and router to the lan will get the dhcp lease from my server (does it send a probe via broadcast and the dhcp running on the server responds because it listen for thsese kind of broadcast messages?(?
<leftyfb> sabertooth: why do you want to do this?
<sabertooth> leftyfb: to learn and to gradually be able to change the broadband router provided by the isp with my own device
<leftyfb> sabertooth: If you're looking to learn, I would suggest setting something up like isc-dhcp-server.
<leftyfb> sabertooth: But the short answer is yes, it will work the way you assume
<sabertooth> leftyfb: I'll check that out.. thnx
<sabertooth> leftyfb: I have a bonus question too.. ;-) looking at conf online I don't see references to the way the dhcp server should send the gateway information
<sabertooth> leftyfb: I read that the gateway should have ip_forward set and route all to the router
<bieb1> I have a ubuntu pc at the office that has an IP address.. it responds to pings, but we can not figure out where this PC is.. I was trying to find the computer name using, nslookup, nmap, zenmap.. with no luck.. any other ideas?
<sabertooth> bieb1: how many pcs in your office? ;-)
<bieb1> 100+
<leftyfb> sabertooth: I'm not sure what you're talking about. But setting up just a dhcp server alone has little to do with setting any ip_forward or routes other than specifying the router/gateway ip to be given out to dhcp clients.
<lordcirth__> bieb1, log into your switch and see what port it is connected to.
<bieb1> and a few VMWare also
<sabertooth> leftyfb: but it seems the dnsmasq conf I saw have not reference to gateway ip to send with the dhcp lease
<leftyfb> sabertooth: It should, though I'm not that familiar with dnsmasq. I suggest a proper dhcp server like isc-dhcp-server.
<nacc> sabertooth: look for "deafult route"
<nacc> err, "default route"
<sabertooth> leftyfb: the ip_forward part is the next step.. once dhcp is up and running I'll set the server ad gateway and will switch off the router
<leftyfb> bieb1: Your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu really and is offtopic here.
<leftyfb> sabertooth: 1 step at a time
<lordcirth__> leftyfb, personally I haven't found anything I've needed that dnsmasq didn't do.
<leftyfb> lordcirth__: classes of dhcp pools?
<sabertooth> leftyfb: so first set up the dhcp *without* any info on default gateway or setting the default gateway to the router's IP?
<leftyfb> sabertooth: the latter, correct
<nacc> leftyfb: it does support that
<nacc> leftyfb: "dhcp vendor classes"
<leftyfb> nacc: ok, again, not that familiar with dnsmasq. I've always used isc
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah i agree with you it's probably easier
<sabertooth> leftyfb: ok.. so after that configure the server as gateway and change the default gateway accordingly
<leftyfb> I think of dnsmasq as a lightweight dhcp server meant for things like local virtualization and ICS type things. Not really for enterprise physical networks
<sabertooth> leftyfb: will I need to restart the dhcp server .. is there a way to force a lease renew?
<leftyfb> sabertooth: sure. Though we're getting a bit offtopic here. There's plenty of tutorials out there on how to build your own router. If you run into issues, you can ask for help here. Though I feel #ubuntu-server might be more appropriate.
<sabertooth> leftyfb: sure.. thanks..
<sabertooth> bye
<jamie_1> hey, im running on ubuntu 18.10, i work with a lot of vm so i have 2 vmnet connections, but for some odd reason it shows the status of the vmnet on the status bar, is there a way to show my ethernet adapter instead?
<leftyfb> jamie_1: what status bar?
<jamie_1> leftyfb: in the upper right hand corner of the main display
<leftyfb> jamie_1: got a screenshot of the issue?
<jamie_1> where the battery indicator and sound indicator also are
<SimonNL> tray
<jamie_1> yeah the system tray
<SimonNL> You're welcome
<leftyfb> yeah, I get the area. I'm curious about what it's showing exactly. Can you take a screenshot?
<jamie_1> thanks :p im horrible at remember the names of the stuff
<jamie_1> https://pasteboard.co/I4kX6pG.png
<jamie_1> that is the status of the vmnet1
<jamie_1> which is turned off because im using software in the vm that needs a bridged connection
<leftyfb> jamie_1: can you drop down the menu and screenshot it?
<leftyfb> feel free to edit out anything personal
<leftyfb> jamie_1: I understand the issue, though I don't have a solution. A workaround might be to run nm-applet as well which should default to your physical network device.
<jamie_1> leftyfb: sorry on a call for work sorry, one sec
<jamie_1> https://pasteboard.co/I4l38WU.png leftyfb
<leftyfb> jamie_1: I think the idea is that it will show offline if ANY of your interfaces are offline
<leftyfb> jamie_1: none of my virtual interfaces show up there though
<jamie_1> leftyfb: i dont know if its a difference in using gnome vanilla
<leftyfb> jamie_1: that might be.
<ikonia> win 1
<ikonia> oops
<johnfg> For ubuntu, a page that discusses setting up x11vnc, having gdm, has the file: /run/user/120/gdm/Xauthority.
<johnfg> I'm running xubuntu with lightdm.  The user id should be 100; no problem there.  But what do I use instead of: /run/user/120/gdm/Xauthority?
<leftyfb> johnfg:  x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<isomari> greetings, how can I remove the noprefixroute flag using the ip command?
<lordcirth__> isomari, I believe ip address change IFADDR dev IFNAME CONFFLAG-LIST, where CONFFLAG-LIST is the current list minus noprefixroute
<JuJUBee> How can I use dd to duplicate one HD to a remote HD on same network so I don't have to take drive out of computer?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: live cd's/usb's and nfs
<pragmaticenigma> JuJUBee: "dd" is not designed to work over the network... you can use "dd" to make the image, then send that image to another device, then on that device use "dd" to restore the image to a device attached
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, if I boot both with live CD, can I just go from machine to machine?
<leftyfb> oh wait, image it directly. I don't think you can. You'll need to use dd to take an image to a file of the source drive. Then mount that somewhere or copy it to usb and use that to dd to the other drive
<johnfg> my xubuntu has: /run/user/1000/, with some directories underneath.
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: no
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: you cannot access the block devices of one machine from the another on the network like that
<johnfg> leftyfb: Thanks.  Of course, the typo with 100.  Meant the 1000 of later.
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, ok, so I have to have local storage to save image then move to other computer to restore
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: local or mount over nfs, yeah
<JuJUBee> ok
<JuJUBee> thanks
<johnfg> leftyfb: It's good leftyfb!  Started and accessible from other office!
<JuJUBee> leftyfb, I tried with clonezilla but when I booted the restored computer I got UUID not found.  Is this a grub issue? or something else?
<leftyfb> JuJUBee: You'll need to contact clonezilla for support with their bootable OS.
<RandomNick312> Heya! So i'm running a decent CPU(i5 3330), decent GPU(Gainward GTX760 Phantom 4GB) and got 8GB of RAM. I'm running XUbuntu 18.10 and got the NVIDIA driver version 415.27 installed. Yet firefox feels slowish when scrolling and i can literally see it scroll, as well as Rocket League(native linux game) is behaving weird ingame, like it feels like something's set up wrong(does not really look like 60fps, although game performance shows 60+)
<RandomNick312> . At this point i'm out of ideas, since i'm coming from Windows 10 and had no graphics issues at all :/
<RandomNick312> oh and nvidia-smi shows fan and temp, but PWR Usage/Cap is N/A
<skr> RandomNick312, are you using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<RandomNick312> skr: Yes i am. from ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<obams72> hello
<skr> RandomNick312, aren't you meaning 'tearing' for firefox?
<RandomNick312> skr: Uhm actually now that you say..yes it's tearing(as well?)
<skr> RandomNick312, enable forcecompositionpipeline or forcefullcompositionpipeline. It will fix tearing.
<StephenLynx> btw BluesKaj when you mentioned options snd-hda-intel index=0, you meant snd_hda_intel , right?
<RandomNick312> skr: Should i enable "sync to VBlank" btw? I had disabled it, suspecting it to cause my graphics issues ingame
<Zewwy> If I setuu a super simple Ubuntu server (all-in-one parition) whats the easiest way to expand it? (Its a VM and extending the HDD is easy "physcially")
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, both syntaxes should work, but you're correct  underscores are the default
<Zewwy> is using gparted via a live boot the best option?
<MalMen> hi
<Zewwy> or is there a live option?
<MalMen> my PC just shutdown by accident and I was compiling stuff in one of my servers
<MalMen> the compiler is still on
<MalMen> is there anyway to restore the window that I closed ? :(
<skr> RandomNick312, no, sync to vblank wont fix tearing
<RandomNick312> skr: Not to fix tearing, but graphics issues in RocketLeague ^^
<skr> you can try
<Zewwy> Gefore 1080 with a Gsync 144Hz Monitor = no tearing
<RandomNick312> skr: uhm, could my issue be related to having a dedicated GPU and a CPU with integrated graphics?
<skr> no
<Zewwy> generally not
<Zewwy> Can you exapnd a partition live, like in windows on Ubuntu?
<RandomNick312> skr: I think the option helped with firefox tearing (tested with https://www.vsynctester.com/), but not 100%. I'll now try ingame and see if it helped..idk if it's tearing ingame really
<RandomNick312> Should i enable VSync though?
<Zewwy> if you have high FPD and are willing to loose a few
<Zewwy> sure why not
<Zewwy> FPS*
<RandomNick312> oh and is it normal, that "nvidia-smi" doesn't show any proccesses, saying "not supported"?
<RandomNick312> Zewwy: I'm experiencing stuttering or something similar, that's why i was genuinely experimenting
<leftyfb> Zewwy: short answer, yes.
<cryptodan> I get no tearing on linux with nvidia
<Zewwy> RandomNick312: drivers?
<Zewwy> faulty card?
<Zewwy> leftyfb: got a link to a longer answer lol
<leftyfb> Zewwy: LVM is the proper way.
<skr> RandomNick312, stuttering in firefox? are you using flash?
<RandomNick312> Zewwy: drivers are newest compatible proprietary driver
<RandomNick312> skr: Nah, it was tearing on normal txt pages
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: what video card
<RandomNick312> Gainward GTX760 Phantom 4GB
<Zewwy> its got Phantoms alright
<cryptodan> what kind of monitor and what kind of cables
<RandomNick312> My GPU is also getting considerably hotter and fan speed higher in RocketLeague than it did on Windows btw
<Zewwy> Seems driver related, but *shrug*
<Zewwy> i unno
<RandomNick312> BenQ GL2450H and HDMI to HDMI
<RandomNick312> Rocket League actually feels slower lol. Although ingame perfomance stats show constant high(over my possible 60 even, but that's RLs weird calculation) and it still feels slower
<Zewwy> Does LVM exist on server eidtion (no desktop GUI)
<cryptodan> you sure its hdmi per google and benq that monitor doesnt have hdmi RandomNick312
<RandomNick312> oh and could "force full composition pipeline" cause input lag from a gamepad? ^^
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: it does though https://www.amazon.de/BenQ-GL2450H-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00HZF2M9U
<yuta> hello
<yuta> i have a ubuntu live USB with persistence
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/stylish/gl2450/specifications.html
<dasilva> hello
<yuta> i want to access the persistence file system from another computer, pluggin in the USB
<yuta> where can i locate these files?
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: i guess the "H" adds HDMI then :-D
<yuta> i suppose that it is a image or similar
<yuta> how can i mount that filesystem on my current system to access the home folder?
<BrianBlaze> I have never had luck with live systems and trying to save anywhere on them, but I never took the time to get into it either
<ashumudus> [QUESTION] i have just installed utorrent on ubuntu 18.04 through software center. But its not launching. when i click on it nothing nada ... can anybody help
<dasilva> wn
<dasilva>  WN
<BrianBlaze> ashumudus, transmission is the best <3
<yuta> ashumudus: run it from command line and see STDERR/STDOUT to find any error or useful information
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: I would get a better HDMI Cable to see if its the cabling causing your tearing and stuttering.
<yuta> or see the log file
<ashumudus> @BrianBlaze , ill try it mate but still an installed program should work or give some sort of error
<ashumudus> @yuta lemme try that
<BrianBlaze> to see the error you normally need to open it from terminal then it will let you know
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: well, it worked fine on Windows10..so i suspect something else. But i just tried playing with vsync on and setting max FPS ingame to 60 and it seems like it's smoother now
<RandomNick312> I really suspect the vsync option to be the issue here
<RandomNick312> my god yes, turning off the composition pipeline setting again, it feels just as sluggish as before
<RandomNick312> skr: thanks man!
<skr> ;)
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: but windows drivers and linux drivers shouldnt be compared
<RandomNick312> What exactly does "Sync to VBlank" do though?
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: agreed, but the cable is the same^^
<cryptodan> that syncs your refresh rate to your monitor
<cryptodan> so it is forcing 60hz to your monitor
<Zewwy> only 60hz :( :P
<RandomNick312> so it SHOULD be a good idea to enable it when i am facing those issues?=
<Zewwy> wouldn't you want variable frame rate in times of stutter or hard computaional graphics?
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: if your monitor cannot cope with what the video card is sending it then yeah
<RandomNick312> Zewwy: I don't know what i want anymore.. just realized the option didn't really fix the weird fps ingame
<Zewwy> cryptodan: what do you mean by cope, more frames than the monitor can handel, or less?
<Zewwy> RandomNick312: I think you want smooth game play
<RandomNick312> I do, ya
<cryptodan> Zewwy: being able to handle the frames its being sent
<yuta> anyone can give me an advice? i need to access the persistence filesystem on a ubuntu live usb from my system (debian)
<Zewwy> really sucks when you have manually tweak a hundred setting to get what you want
<Zewwy> yuta: mount it?
<RandomNick312> Zewwy: do you mean me? Yes it does suck :(
<yuta> Zewwy: i have the usb mounted, i can see all the files
<RandomNick312> I've died 100 deaths trying to fix it
<yuta> Zewwy: but i don't know where the filesystem is located (the home folders)
<Zewwy> RandomNick312: Windows makes something easy..
<RandomNick312> Yeah it makes updating easy, by taking it out of your hands..that's big part of why i switched few weeks ago
<Zewwy> if it's single partition drive just use find command
<RandomNick312> From Win10 to Kubuntu to Xubuntu xD
<Zewwy> if it's multi partitioned ensur you've mounted the correct partitions
<yuta> Zewwy: the files that i want are not there!
<Zewwy> *shrug* beats me
<yuta> oh
<yuta> i see now
<yuta> there is a "filesystem.squashfs" file
<yuta> the files that i want must be there
<yuta> how can i mount that fs?
<Zewwy> unno I don't dick with file system files
<EriC^^> yuta: that's the read only filesystem, look for casper-rw
<EriC^^> yuta: then "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/casper-rw /mnt"
<yuta> EriC^^: i only need to copy some files, no need for write privileges
<yuta> EriC^^: so it must work, right?
<Zewwy> if your just reading content, yea
<EriC^^> yuta: no the filesystem is the read only filesystem for the live usb, the stuff you've added is in casper-rw
<Zewwy> what exactly is the end goal?
<RandomNick312> nop..this still didn't fix my issue :(
<yuta> EriC^^: ok, thanks
<yuta> EriC^^: i dont see any casper-rw file
<RandomNick312> brb rebooting, gonna enable sync to vblank(was enabled default)
<yuta> EriC^^: what exactly do you mean?
<Zewwy> yuta: What are you trying to accomplish?
<yuta> Zewwy: i need to extract some pieces of code that are stored in the home folder of that usb persistence
<yuta> nothing else
<EriC^^> yuta: where did you mount the live usb?
<Zewwy> extract file system code, huh, still wonder what the goal is
<yuta> EriC^^: it is mounted on /media/live/MYLINUXLIVE
<EriC^^> yuta: what does 'ls -l /media/live/MYLINUXLIVE/casper-rw' give?
<yuta> there is no such file
<Zewwy> :)
<EriC^^> yuta: try "find /media/live -type f -iname 'casper-rw'"
<yuta> oh i see
<yuta> i found it, thanks
<yuta> i was looking in "casper" fodler
<yuta> now
<yuta> how i mount it?
<EriC^^> yuta: then "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/casper-rw /mnt"
<yuta> EriC^^: thank you!
<EriC^^> no problem
<Zewwy> Goal Accomplished
<rud0lf> Zewwy: first ubuntu operated satellite is on orbit?
<RandomNick312> hmm..it's good now, after enabling sync to vblank and rebooting
<RandomNick312> aaaaand..tabbing out and back in made it slow again
<Zewwy> rud0lf: must have been the reboot
<RandomNick312> any idea if this could be related?
<Zewwy> probably not supported
<Zewwy> or tested
<rud0lf> i reinstalled ubuntu because my disk was corrupted and now my bluetooth is moody
<rud0lf> fighting with it atm
<Zewwy> assuming you used a new disc, thats interesting
<rud0lf> i did
<rud0lf> but it's probably non-standard bt usb dongle, windows is moody too
<Zewwy> Same OS version and same drivers?
<rud0lf> yes but i spent some time before mangling with bt settings, and i don't remember what actually i did
<rud0lf> i think it was disabling something in .conf
<rud0lf> anyway, i rather wanted to share my misery than to seek for help here :)
<Zewwy> All good, computers are painful at times
<RandomNick312> Zewwy: agreed 200%.. still facing this issue
<Zewwy> If it only occurs while tabbing in and out of the game, don't do it
<Zewwy> if you find a reproducable bug, report it, and avoid doing it :P
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: get a different cable and if that doesn't work then i would get a better monitor
<Zewwy> I doubt its the cable or monitor, seem driver related IMHO
<RandomNick312> is it normal that tabbing in and out is muuuch faster than on windows, almost instantenous?
<RandomNick312> oh, OpenGL and DirectX, eh?
<lordcirth__> RandomNick312, linux is often faster than Windows.
<Zewwy> depedning on task and many factors
<EriC^^> i notice linux is faster than windows for me, except with an ssd the difference becomes less noticeable
<Zewwy> linux IS less bloaty than Windows
<RandomNick312> Reminded me of the '"borderless fullscreen" having less FPS than "fullscreen"' issue
<RandomNick312> *on windows
<Zewwy> If you optamize Windows and remove all the services and crap you don't want or need, it can be a great OS
<cryptodan> I have 2 very old dell ultrsharps 24" and have had no tearing or stutter with them on linux or windows using video cards from an 8800gts to a gtx 980ti using hdmi and now displayport
<Zewwy> generally not worth the work, that Linux makes easy out of the box
<RandomNick312> okay say..it is driver related..what do :/
<Zewwy> try differen't versions, if you're lucky and the cards still supported by the manufcacter ask their support for help
<Zewwy> else your on your own
<RandomNick312> Is there any way i can actually "see logs of" or "record" the issue?
<Zewwy> If you YOLO, you YOYO
<RandomNick312> '*For the products which you cannot find it in the category, please download from Nvidia or ATi'
<RandomNick312> http://www.gainward.com/main/download.php?lang=en
<RandomNick312> thanks for nothing Gainward..
<Zewwy> Yeah the big boys just licensed their stuff to other manufacterers
<Zewwy> When it came to NVidia I always picked Asus
<Zewwy> cause they stick around
<dff> does sudo service ssh start stop restart also restart the ssh daemon?
<dff> or is it some client that gets restarted
<Zewwy> thats fpor the service
<Zewwy> aka daemon
<lordcirth__> RandomNick312, what GPU are you trying to get working?
<dff> Zewwy: thanks
<Zewwy> they are the same
<RandomNick312> Gainward GTX760 Phantom 4GB
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: get a different cable
<dff> so both ssh and sshd do the same thing
<RandomNick312> It "is" working..it seems..but it isn't smooth and doesn't feel normal
<dff> right
<dff> thanks
<Zewwy> RandomNick312: Trya  diff cable as suggested, I'm assming the results will be the same, but at least its a varialbe you can cut out
<Cuma> I just installed the ubuntu operating system. audio driver is up to date, but no sound. Tried again with headphones. I tried to check via Alsamixer settings, no sound.
<lordcirth__> dff, 'ssh.service' is the same as 'sshd.service' in systemd, yes. The actual commands 'ssh' and 'sshd' are of course different.
<dff> right
<lordcirth__> RandomNick312, what driver are you running?
<Zewwy> Cuma: Hardware specs would be helpful?
<RandomNick312> proprietary nvidia driver version 415.27
<Zewwy> lordcirth__: Yeah but theres no restarting a client, it's either your connected, or yoru not
<RandomNick312> Xubuntu 18.10
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, yes, and?
<Zewwy> Made the initla question mute
<lordcirth__> RandomNick312, well, nvidia's site recommends 418.43, but that's not a big difference
<RandomNick312> oh that one's fresh
<RandomNick312> Guess i will install and come back to cry afterwards :-P
<Zewwy> yeah try different drivers
<lordcirth__> RandomNick312, but you should be installing from ppa, not nvidia's site directly, if possible
<RandomNick312> i am from ppa
<RandomNick312> after running apt update, it showed me the update as well
<Zewwy> Juicy
<Rootsudo> fuck yaaaaaalllll
<Rootsudo> oh, sorry this is the ubuntu chat
<Zewwy> ok..
<Cuma> I installed the Linux operating system for the first time. I should get Turkish language support. Zewwy, thank you for your interest.
<Zewwy> LVM is not seeing my expanded disc size, now in Windows diskmgmt I press F5 to refresh and it sees it
<Zewwy> how do I make LVM see the whole new disc
<RandomNick312> any way to see which process is using my GPU "How much" btw?
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, in what sense did the disk expand?
<Zewwy> on Hypervisor, expand disc
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, ah, a VM, ok. Is the LVM PV a partition on the disk?
<Zewwy> 20GB -> 40GB
<Zewwy> uhhhh
<Zewwy> no clue?
<Zewwy> all-in-partition at creation
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, lsblk -f
<Zewwy> aight, what am I looknig 4
<lordcirth__> RandomNick312, nvidia-smi will tell you total load. On some systems/drivers/cards? it will show processes
<Sven_vB> what does the dpkg-divert manpage mean with "divert-to is the location where the versions of file, as provided by other packages, will be diverted."? if I divert /etc/foo.conf, would "divert-to" default to /etc/foo.conf.distrib?
<RandomNick312> It mostly shows N/A lordcirth__
<RandomNick312> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/498322/cuda-programming-and-performance/gpu-utilization-broken-in-cuda-4-0-is-patch-available-/ oh
<Zewwy> ohh boy
<Zewwy> so I have Sda1 vfat and sda2 ext4
<Zewwy> what do I do next
<RandomNick312> I was asking because my GPU is running on around 50°C and 45% fan speed while i'm casually browsing and chatting here
<Zewwy> lil high but over not too obad
<RandomNick312> for casual browsing even?
<Zewwy> to many variables to know
<pragmaticenigma> RandomNick312: That would depend on what you're browsing... web pages load all sorts of things in the background
<Zewwy> ^^
<Zewwy> also room temp, air flow
<Zewwy> etc, etc, etc
<Zewwy> too many variables to know
<Zewwy> quality of the thermal paste, how old it is, etc etc
<Zewwy> lordcirth__: I ran lsblk -f what do I do now?
<RandomNick312> how does thermal paste relate to GPU ^^
<Zewwy> if your GPU doesn't have a heat sink, wow
<RandomNick312> granted higher cpu temp means hotter airflow, but eh
<Sven_vB> RandomNick312, check htop to see whether some background processes are on a rampage. I had that several times with udisksd.
<pragmaticenigma> RandomNick312: These are questions that are better suited for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel... please stick to Ubuntu OS specific questions here
<RandomNick312> I was reacting to a suggested fix for my issue...
<Sven_vB> RandomNick312, also there's a daemon that can control CPU frequency on compatible CPUs. on one of my machines it runs wild and I wasn't able to tame it yet.
<Zewwy> I'm assuming rebooting is the easiest way to get LVM to see my whole disk afetr expanding at the hypervisor?
<r3ply`> RandomNick312, you might also ask in ##hardware
<Zewwy> I'm kinda being left in limbo here
<Sven_vB> Zewwy, dunno if there are better ways but a reboot should do the trick.
<RandomNick312> you should be able to use partprobe to refresh it Zewwy
<Zewwy> I thought Linux can do anything windows can and better
<Zewwy> part probe eh
<Sven_vB> Zewwy, indeed, but you need to know the correct magic chant to make it do that. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: It's best practice to avoid changing disk sizes on a live system
<Zewwy> Windows does it better
<Zewwy> I'll reboot
<Zewwy> Windows 1 linux 0
<RandomNick312> I assume you expanded the virtual disk in VMWare or whatever?
<Zewwy> yes
<Zewwy> With Windows its soooo easy
<RandomNick312> Okay if you don't want to, reboot then..
<Zewwy> i did partprobe
<Zewwy> didn't work
<Zewwy> rebooting
<RandomNick312> Did you expand the disk itself, or only the virtual disk?
<Sven_vB> Zewwy, you can use windows for the partitioning and then do other stuff with linux. mix and match as you like.
<RandomNick312> I've got a great tutorial for expanding lvm volumes at hand, but it's in german :/
<Zewwy> With windows you expand the disc at the hypervisor, open diskmgmt, f5 refresh the page, exapnd the disk, done, Linux LVM doesn't see the new expanded disc
<Zewwy> no matter what
<RandomNick312> what did you do so far, only expand the disk in vmware?
<RandomNick312> or whatever hypervisor*
<Zewwy> reboot now sees it but...
<Zewwy> GPT PMBR size mismatch
<Zewwy> will be corrected by w(rite)
<Zewwy> wtf does that mean
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: It is asked that you avoid vulgar words or acronyms that imply them in this channel
<Zewwy> How does frank understand this crazy lingo
<Zewwy> this is NOT easy
<Zewwy> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html
<Zewwy> well this didn't help
<andrewj> Hi, new to ubuntu/linux, just installed 18.04.2 LTS to new computer. settings > sound is showing only HDMI outputs and S/PDIF although comptuer has standard earphone jack in and out as well. . . Anyone know how to remedy that? I'm guessing it's an easy fix but I don't have the exp to make it so.
<pragmaticenigma> andrewj: Do you have anything plugged into the headphone port?
<andrewj> no, not at present. Neitehr to the S/PDIF though
<pragmaticenigma> andrewj: Try plugging in your headphones/speakers to the port then go and reopen the settings
<Zewwy> ^^
<Zewwy> Hadphone jacks are aware usually if something connected
<Zewwy> impedence values
<Zewwy> Be lovely if someone could give me a hint as to how to fix my parition that fdisk is saying theres a problem with
<andrewj> pragmaticenigma, thanks, I'll give that a try
<andrewj> pragmaticenigma, AHA! thank you friend. (andty too Zewwy)
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: I've tried searching but everything I find is a few years older than I'm comfortable recommending
<Zewwy> np, i noticed the same thing with old old ac97 drivers on Windows98 or even Xp or 7
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: I tried this right now
<Zewwy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/460233/cant-restore-my-gpt-data-with-gdisk
<Zewwy> lets see
<Zewwy> i made a backup before I started this anyway, so noty like Im hooped if I screw up
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: smartest step to make! always make a backup!
<Zewwy> you know it
<Zewwy> less sweat under my pits
<RandomNick312> heya, any idea where i should go with those (possibly) nvidia driver issues?
<Zewwy> RandomNick312: did the updates succeed?
<RandomNick312> oh, i forgot to update. i am downloading the recommended benchmark tests from the ppa, so i got something to show
<EriC^^> Zewwy: what's the problem you have?
<Zewwy> the link i shared worked!
<Zewwy> getttin a stupid gpt mbr error after exapnding a simple HDD(cirtuall hdd)
<Zewwy> virtual*
<Zewwy> now I can finally use LVM to expand the parition
<Zewwy> way more work than windows for sure
<Zewwy> gparted would have probably saved me a fair amount of grief
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: There's probably a different approach to what you were doing. And ya... gparted probably would have saved you a little trouble
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: glad to see you got it work
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: well in reality you shoudl be able to expand the virtual drive reboot, and linux should know better
<pragmaticenigma> RandomNick312: You might need to repost your original question... It has scrolled out of my history
<Zewwy> if Windows can do... linux should be able to do it better
<pragmaticenigma> fdisk is a bit long in the tooth, it is also more low level access. gparted gives a much higher level interface, make it more user friendly.
<Budgii> is lubuntu the lightest OS?
<Budgii> ive got an i3 with 2gb of ram thought i'd try that.
<Zewwy> pragmaticenigma: agreed
<Zewwy> AFAIK it was designed to be lightweight
<RandomNick312> pragmaticenigma: sry it was quite a bit.. started around https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html#t17:05
<pragmaticenigma> Budgii: Lubuntu strives to be system resource friendly
<RandomNick312> At this point i'm considering it COULD be related to CPU usage as well?
<Budgii> thats what i thought. thanks pragmaticenigma
<RandomNick312> Since the game is running 2 processes combined, around "130% CPU" in htop
<RandomNick312> while tabbed out and in main menu..
<pragmaticenigma> RandomNick312: I run with a GTX 645 and haven't noticed any sluggishness in Firefox (I don't game so I can't speak to that exactly)
<RandomNick312> I'll be updating my drivers now..since the benchmark download is rigged i guess
<Xtreme> hey guys,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZVVV8MRQgk/ < can someone help me understand this? I can see that i have kernel modules which i need, but they are not loaded in DMSEG
<Xtreme> Can anyone help me fix the above issue?
<Xtreme> its been over a week I am suffering with the problem.
<pragmaticenigma> RandLover: For mine, I'm running nvidia drvier version 396.54
<Xtreme> yvyz: Online?
<windowdoor> Does anyone know if there are any plans to fix this regression in nautilus?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1164016  There's a huge amount of interest in a fix, and a working patch is available, but it doesn't seem like any devs are aware of it since it was marked "Fix Released".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1164016 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "restore type-ahead find" [Medium,Fix released]
<yvyz> Xtreme: hello
<Xtreme> How are you?
<leftyfb> windowdoor: that is an upstream bug. Contact the gnome devs
<yvyz> Good... whats up
<Xtreme> I further debugged my issue
<Xtreme> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xbh2W4GcDg/
<Xtreme> SST drivers are loaded successfully
<Xtreme> but only its not able to get the channel/,ic
<Xtreme> mic
<pragmaticenigma> RandomNick312: I see that I also have an update to nvidia... 418.43... seems like a jump
<robertparkerx> how do I see cronjob for all users? -- doesn't crontab -e show only current user
<Xtreme> even if i connect an external headphone, even that mic doesnt work.
<RandomNick312> pragmaticenigma: well i'm updating through the drivers GUI thingy..although it's taking ages
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: you can see the current crontabs for all users in /var/spool/cron/crontabs ... DO NOT CHANGE THE FILES THERE!
<robertparkerx> nano /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<windowdoor> leftyfb: It's already been reported to them, but they refuse to fix it.  They basically claim that the bug is a feature.  Ubuntu had patched it in the past (for ubuntu 17.04 and earlier), but this patch stopped working in recent versions (18.04 and newer).  A new patch has been created by the arch community, but the Ubuntu devs don't seem to have taken notice.  I suspect they don't know since the bug was already marked "Fix Release
<RandomNick312> i'll reboot and report back
<robertparkerx> pragmaticenigma, I got a blank result
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: each user's file is in there separately
<robertparkerx> ish sorry
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: You could do something like concat the files together in a separate location to view them all at once
<RandomNick312> "GPU Utilization" isn't even showing over 50%, while ingame it's still kinda stuttering :/
<RandomNick312> updated now btw
<robertparkerx> thanks pragmaticenigma
<RandomNick312> I'm basically out of ideas at this point.. except for driver issues specific to my GPU?
<pragmaticenigma> RandomNick312: Do you have multiple monitors?
<RandomNick312> 1 monitor
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: please try my suggestions
<RandomNick312> I don't have spare HDMI cables flying around :/
<RandomNick312> and as i said, i highly doubt it's the cable..since just before reinstallation of OS it worked
<leftyfb> windowdoor: open a new bug on launchpad as a regression
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, sorry, had a meeting. How far did you get?
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: part of troubleshooting
<Zewwy> lordcirth__: I managed to fix the gpt error mbr thing on fdisk using a link i shared
<Zewwy> lvm didn't seem to have any volumegroups
<Zewwy> and resize2fs didn't do crap
<Zewwy> running gparted live from a ISO
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, so, you weren't actually using lvm?
<Zewwy> so sick of this crap
<armu> need help setup bind pay btc
<lordcirth__> armu, I don't think that's on topic here
<Zewwy> apparently not unno, no standization when it comes to this stuff on linux
<Zewwy> SS free for all
<armu> PAYING BTC for bind setup to host multiple domain names and an easy way to create a A name for each hosted domain name and point to a ip
<cryptodan> armu: vestacp
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, standardization of what? partitioning and LVM follow the same rules on all Linux distros, though the defaults may change
<Zewwy> yeah i ran default install of Ubuntu
<lordcirth__> armu, this sounds like a trivial bind setup. What part are you having trouble with?
<Zewwy> so i unno if it does or doesn't or what
<armu> cryptodan: tks too heavy
<Zewwy> but gparted was so easy
<Zewwy> how it should be
<lordcirth__> Gparted is a nice tool, yes. I use it a lot. But learning how things actually work can be useful in future.
<Zewwy> agreed but what a mess everything else seems to be, lvm just seems like a logical RAID ontop of a extisten volume/partitino, unno what it's trying to do
<Zewwy> just give me a standard partition with a normal FS on it
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, LVM does lots of things, but the main reason to put it on a single device is so you can make, shrink, and expand logical volumes easily.
<geard_> Hey, i'm looking to reinstall my Ubuntu 18.04 this weekend. i'm curious what tools you guys would recommend for extracting my current configuration and backing my files up?
<lordcirth__> Also it lets you have one LUKS device that contains multiple partitions, which can be handy
<Zewwy> Yeah be nice to do it without it weird magic, just extend the partition using resize2fs liek gparted does
<Zewwy> I saw the command gparted ran afterwards
<lordcirth__> geard_, depends, how much did you change? Many people only need to restore their home directory
<pragmaticenigma> geard_: There is no better tool than to simply copy those files to an external drive or location
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, resize2fs is only the last command in the sequence.
<Zewwy> I finally have my extnded parition
<Zewwy> thank god
<Zewwy> indeed
<Zewwy> Gparted for the win
<Zewwy> lvm can suck it
<pragmaticenigma> Zewwy: Please keep it family friendly
<lordcirth__> Zewwy, first you need to extend the partition, then the PV, then the LV, then the fs. A bit annoying but not that hard.
<geard_> pragmaticenigma: i was hoping that wasn't the answer :)
<lordcirth__> Most people don't resize their drives, really
<Zewwy> yeah give me one comamnd that can do it for me, liek Windows diskmgmt
<Zewwy> wizard next, next, next done
<Zewwy> even in cli only scipts
<geard_> lordcirth__: i'm not changing much. I just want to nuke and pave. I kinda want to currate some of my software i'm not using.
<windowdoor> leftyfb: Ok thanks.  I wasn't sure if that was frowned upon since an issue already exists, but I guess it does make sense since it's really a separate instance of a similar bug.  Thanks again!
<lordcirth__> geard_, I usually back up everything, just in case, then nuke and pave, then restore my user data only
<geard_> lordcirth__:  thanks. I'll be doing that this weekend. Always like a nice clean install.
<geard_> doesn't include all the garbage I tried for 10 minutes and forgot to remove
<lordcirth__> geard_, yeah, I know what you mean
<SpeCon> hello i just upgraded in terminal from 16.04 to 18 latest version. But when i reboot my computer i still see the same screen like before. I mean the menu at the left side of the screen is still thesame as in 16.04  is this normal ? when i type lsb_release -a it shows me Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS bionic so its updated for sure
<leftyfb> SpeCon: there is no version "18"
<SpeCon> hmm
<SpeCon> bionic beaver ...
<leftyfb> SpeCon: That is 18.04 and not "latest version".
<SpeCon> normaly the desktop should be gnome right ?
<SpeCon> yea 18.04.2 i have now
<leftyfb> SpeCon: How exactly did you upgrade?
<SpeCon> leftyfb,  hold on
<leftyfb> oh, so you did upgrade then
<SpeCon> yes  i did upgrade
<leftyfb> SpeCon: The upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 will keep Unity as the default DE
<SpeCon> but i don't have a gnome environment i think
<SpeCon> ahhhh thats what i mean
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: same issue with diff hdmi cable
<leftyfb> SpeCon: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-gnome-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: then time to look at getting a better monitor
<SpeCon> ah okay thanks for the link leftyfb
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: what makes you think it's the monitor though :/
<RandomNick312> Since..Windows10 was fine
<SpeCon> leftyfb, going to start installing gnome thanks mate
<SpeCon> leftyfb, another question. With this brand new update that i did. Will my printer drivers still work and my sound stuff ? because i didn't test it out yet. I had allot of troubles to get my sound working on my HP laptop on 16.04
<ioria> SpeCon, dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<leftyfb> SpeCon: won't know until you test
<SpeCon> oki
<leftyfb> ioria: the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 keeps Unity.
<ioria> not sure
<ioria> leftyfb, i think that link will install gnome classic
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: the monitor maybe slow and unable to keep up with the video card and in windows the driver may have in it ways to cope with it
<leftyfb> ioria: I thought that to, but toward the end it suggests installing ubuntu-desktop
<ioria> that's ok
<ioria> SpeCon,  don't you have  gnome-shell    installed ?
<SpeCon> leftyfb, i did sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop but it hangs at 77% :s
<RandomNick312> cryptodan: but isn't that still an nvidia issue then? D:
<SpeCon> libsane-hpaio amd64 is getting configured
<SpeCon> i hope it continues
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: no
<Zewwy> so driver related then
<Zewwy> if the issue can be shown to be resolved with different drivers on a different OS, how exactly is it the issue not driver related?
<RandomNick312> I'd say "the driver had a way to cope with it on windows" is essentially a driver issue then
<Zewwy> me too
<cryptodan> RandomNick312: or your monitor is crap and cannot keep with up with it
<RandomNick312> But i've already asked for assistance in #nvidia
<Zewwy> well its laways an option
<Zewwy> try another monitor and report the reults
<Zewwy> I'd expect teh same reuslt much like the diff cable
<RandomNick312> well..now I really don't have a better monitor flying around..otherwise i'd use it
<Zewwy> who doesn't have multiple monitors? :P
<RandomNick312> someone with limited space and resources
<Zewwy> time an dmoney
<SpeCon> leftyfb, Just want to inform you that i have read some info on the internet and i found out that i just had to logout from the current desktop. After that i just could select gnome desktop. I didn't had to install anything anymore :)
<SpeCon> so gnome is working now.
<SpeCon> gnome was already installed with the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<Budgii> can someone help me learn how to make a simple startup script after reboot? I'm wanting to open terminal and type 'weechat'.thats all. :D
<lordcirth__> Budgii, System > Settings > Startup Applications, or something like that
<Grievre> I'm trying to update locales, libc6 and libc-bin on an embedded system from .debs I've built and dpkg seems to completely randomly just refuse to do it but then sometimes it does it just fine.
<Grievre> It won't install libc6 because it breaks the old version of locales, it won't install libc-bin or locales because they need the new libc6
<Grievre> sorry correction I didn't build the debs, I got them from launchpad
<lordcirth__> Budgii, Will launch it on login. The actual command would probably be 'gnome-terminal -x weechat'
<Budgii> lordcirth__:Im actually on raspberry pi, i thought it might be very similar. Maybe I should check in #raspberrypi?
<Budgii> I think i just need to make a 'bash' script
<lordcirth__> Budgii, do you have a desktop? If so, what desktop environment?
<Budgii> I have mac, windows or ubuntu Budgie if needed.
<Budgii> my purpose is so when i reboot my rpi, i don't hvae to connect via VNC and type in the word weechat manually. :p
<Budgii> lordcirth__: i'm reading this but i'm not making a ton of sense from it. https://www.dexterindustries.com/howto/run-a-program-on-your-raspberry-pi-at-startup/
<lordcirth__> Budgii, what you probably want is to get Budgie to open a terminal and run weechat when you log in
<RandomNick312> I'm seriously considering a dualboot installation, just because my graphics are effing up :(
<RandomNick312> Nobody got any other idea what to try, other than "switching monitors"?
<system32> hi
<system32> can anyone help me setup l2tp ? it does appear in settings
<system32> i have the username , password , preshared key and server address
<system32> OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04
<jcotton> is .dbus in my homedir supposed to be owned by root?
<jcotton> drwx------  3 root   root    4096 Mar  3 15:10 .dbus/
<Elw3> Doubtful
<WoC> jcotton, it happens with you sudo
<jcotton> so i should chown it?
<WoC> imho yes
<jcotton> to myself
<WoC> chown -R id:grp
<jcotton> done
<WoC> sudo -H <cmd> and it wont happen
<jcotton> also i've installed wine (sudo apt install wine) but i can't open .exe by double clicking
<jcotton> i could've sworn that used to work
<jcotton> 64-bit ubuntu 18.10 btw
<mrec> does anyone know a tool which can do stdin caching (without depending on the stdout reader)  and dumping it to stdout?
<jcotton> stdin caching?
<lordcirth__> mrec, what do you mean by caching?
<mrec> stdin will be blocked if the consumer isn't fast enough
<lordcirth__> Like, saving a potentially really large stdin to disk, and slowly feeding it to stdout?
<mrec> I need an extended circular buffer between 2 applications with some bigger caching memory
<jcotton> can't tee do that?
<mrec> I have fast data coming in and the raspberry pi might have some hickups when writing the data to the sdcard
<mrec> that's the problem
<mrec> which would cause the data to drop
<lordcirth__> jcotton, tee writes to file and stdout at the same time, I think
<jcotton> ah
<mrec> in the worst case I'll do it myself but would be nice to know if anyone knows a standard tool
<jcotton> ugh, GarbageShield installers
<lordcirth__> mrec, I'm not aware of one, but it seems like the sort of thing the 'moreutils' team would like
<lordcirth__> They have a number of other piping-related tools
<mrec> cat /fastdata | pv | pv | pv | pv | pv > or something like that I guess
<lordcirth__> lol
<lordcirth__> Actually, "sponge" might do what you want?
<mrec> hmm any kind of multipipe should increase the buffer
<Zewwy> I like buff
<lordcirth__> sponge reads everything, then when the input closes, starts sending it to stdout. That's probably not what you need
<jcotton> oh god i broke X
<jcotton> came out of a fullscreen wine app and the second montir is freaking out
<mrec> echo foo | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat ...
<mrec> :-)
<lordcirth__> mrec, found it! apt install buffer; man 1 buffer
<lordcirth__> pv also has flags to increase the buffer size
<mrec> testing!
<jcotton> >pee: tee standard input to pipes
<jcotton> *clap*
<mrec> buffer looks good!
<mrec> I'm testing my FPGA design with the Raspberry PI (ATSC via SPI)
<lordcirth__> cool
<lordcirth__> I learned a thing today, too. buffer may come in handy one day
<Budgii> lordcirth__: sorry, I had to step away
<hmw_metalab> Mate/Menu Applet (The single-drop-down-menu version): It shows only a few items and I have to scroll all the time. I forgot, how to disable scrolling, so I tried to find the setting dconf-editor and did an extensive web search to no avail. How can I get rid of scrolling? Can I compare settings of both computers?
<Budgii> I'm not wanting to run weechat on Budgie, i'm wantint it on the RPi since i use it as IRC relay.
<tripelb> 18.04 weird: I have libreoffice (seen later) I go to software and it says install so I think I dont have it and click install. It says installing and hanges on a litle progress. so I look on the menu-tree and it is there. There is no button to cancel install. This is in the narmal software gui. cinnamon.
<tripelb> what shall I do now.
<tripelb> It is progressing, not hung. installing what is already installed. I dont understand. Please help me...
<hmw_metalab> tripelb: how long have you been waiting?
<tripelb> hmw_metalab, it isnt hung. but it is installing libreoffice over the install of libreoffice like the os routine called software doesnt understand what software is here.It is still progressing.. it is a slower connection.
<lordcirth__> Could be it's installing libreoffice from snap, while you have it from apt. Or updating libreoffice. I wouldn't really know, I don't use the GUI software manager.
<hmw_metalab> tripelb: I see, and I don't know for sure. My guess would be, that it simply re-installs the software
<tripelb> It is progressing, not hung. installing what is already installed. I dont understand. Please help me...what do I do? (I am fully updated, upgraded today.
<tripelb> noooo
<tripelb> lordcirth__,  and hmw... It finished. I now have libreoffice and lif=breoffice 6.2 both installed. CONFUSING, AMUSING and WorkAble. --- Thanks. (I will talk to the libreoffice booth at Scale17x)
<Acheron> i sure with a newer version of LibreOffice would show up in the official Ubuntu repos
<Acheron> with=wish
<bobdobbs> I'm using ubuntu 18.04. I've got a Canon MB5160 printer. My system sees it (although it describes it as MB5100). When I use the system print dialogue to send a job to the printer, nothing happens on the printer side of things. But I get a message from the window manager every 30 seconds or so telling me that a job is being sent to the printer.
<bobdobbs> so... how do I actually print something?
<bobdobbs> Better yet, how do I set up printing so that it works every time I try? At the moment I try and print something about once every two months. Every time I try I get a new and different issue.
<bobdobbs> I've had this issue on every version of ubuntu from 10.04 (my first ubutu) onwards
<jeremy31> bobdobbs: What have you tried?  I think there is a canon printer package shown in Synaptic Package Manager
<bobdobbs> jeremy31: what have I tried to print? Recently? At the moment I'm using the system print dialogue.
<amazoniantoad> How do I create a virtual interface in netplan?
<davidfetter_work> hi
<davidfetter_work> is there a fairly straight-forward way to diff the current files from those laid down by apt-get install ?
<andrewj> Hi, newbie Ubtunu 18.04 user again. Installing rvm. installation goes fine but ends with a message that "installation of RVM is almost complete, then directs me to run 'source/home/myusername/.rvm/scripts/rvm in all your open shell windows". Probably sounds dumb, but I'm not sure how to interpret that
<hggdh> andrewj: what is rvm?
<andrewj> hggdh, Ruby Version Manager.  On second thought, maybe this isn't the right place to ask.
<andrewj> hggdh, if so, my apologies. kinda new to this
<davidfetter_work> nm. figured it out. apt-get download xxx && ar -vx xxx....deb && tar xJvf data.tar.xz
<hggdh> andrewj: I can see no ruby-rvm package (if that is the package name). Where did you get it?
<lavinho> good night
<andrewj> hggdh, from http://rvm.io/ . Again, I may be asking in the wrong channel. it's really not ubuntu, it's a package for managing RoR installations. Again sorry for the distraction.
<lavinho> how to realocate bad sectors hard drive ?
<lavinho> ubuntu
<hggdh> andrewj: yes, this would be the wrong channel, since it was not packaged by Ubuntu
<andrewj> hggdh. yep. my mistake.
<lavinho> help me please
<tomreyn> lavinho: the hdd firmware usually does this by itself.
<OerHeks> lavinho, realocate bad sectors ? that is not possible, they can be marked as bad.
<lavinho> wd
<lavinho> yes
<lavinho> how to ?
<tomreyn> if a disk has more bad sectors than it has spare ones, you definitely need to replace it.
<OerHeks> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > /home/$USER/bad-sectors.txt
<OerHeks> this can take a while
<tomreyn> markting as bad can be done using badblocks. you can also run an ext file system check (fsck) and have it report its findings to badblocks. e2fsck -c
<lavinho> sudo badblocks -svw /dev/sda
<leftyfb> lavinho: if you have bad sectors on a drive, get a new one. STOP using that drive until you can make an image of it and recover what you need from it. Unless you don't care about the data on it at all, then just keep using it as normal until you lose everything.
<OerHeks> bad sectors grow, indeed
<hggdh> more than that: marking new bac blocks may corrupt files that were using the bad area... so leftyfb's suggestion is the best course of action
<OerHeks> badblocks check and backup data
<nisstyre> I recommend using ddrescue to image a bad drive
<nisstyre> it will automatically truncate zeros and try to recover bad sectors
<leftyfb> OerHeks: only if it can read the data from the bad block :)
<leftyfb> +1 nisstyre
<miracle> i have gtk2 + gtk3 libraries. i  install geany from ppa . it seems linked against gtk2 (ldd show it). i can change links from gtk2 to gtk3 without compilation ?
<miracle> geany.pc in deb package contains Libs: Cflags: -DGTK -I${includedir}/geany -I${includedir}/geany/tagmanager -I${includedir}/geany/scintilla
<miracle> what mean -DGTK ? it is gtk2 or gtk3 ?
<tripelb> I have two versions of libre office. I didnt expect "Software" to not tell me I had one already. (18.04) -- So I used apt to remove libreoffice and it twlls me that libreoffice is not installed.   (sear sirs and sirrah, what is happening. -- one is 5 and one is 6.2)
<tripelb> Package 'libreoffice' is not installed, so not removed
<tomreyn> tripelb: you probably have one installed as a snap
<tomreyn> "snap list"
<black_13> how is gsteamer build from source for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> black_13,  not sure why you want to do it with same result, but you can https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
#ubuntu 2019-03-08
<ikonia> what do you mean how is it built ?
<OerHeks> sources are easy to find, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer
<black_13> OerHeks: when you build by source does that give you debug information of am I wrong on that
<OerHeks> yes, if you installed the dbg packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<OerHeks> build essentials do that, no?
<black_13> OerHeks: I dont know does it
<kantlivelong> jeez. conky configs are hard to find. i'm too lazy to write them anymore
<OerHeks> 2344 pages, longest tread on the forum https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2344
<kantlivelong> OerHeks: hah nice
<OerHeks> or maybe the bug1 discussion is larger
<korzq> Is their a way to have Ubuntu live Persistence w/ LUKS encryption
<pragmaticenigma> korzq: no, support for booting from USB flash with multiple partitions isn't reliable
<korzq> ok, but kali can do it..
<pragmaticenigma> then use kali
<Tyrandis> yeah thats greatr
<korzq> but kali dont like apt addrepo
<Woet> despite using livepatch to avoid rebooting for kernel updates, there's still nearly weekly a "** Reboot required **" due to security updates
<Woet> last week it was ssl, now it's linux-base. is there any way to avoid rebooting while applying these patches?
<OerHeks> Woet, basicly no.
<Woet> livepatch seems a bit pointless then
<OerHeks> if you have livepatch enabled, it secures 1 reboot
<Woet> right
<OerHeks> so you will need to reboot after al, but on your time
<tgm4883> Woet: I would think that restarting just the necessary services is all that is needed
<Woet> tgm4883: well, with packages like "linux-base", I don't think that's an option
<duoi> so im running ubuntu on a docker container
<duoi> and all of the cron job executions seem to get logged
<duoi> any way i can stop that from happening?
<tgm4883> Woet: as OerHeks suggested, livepatch works once
<pragmaticenigma> korzq: You can try and follow this article, but I think you'll be on your own: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/6o35ef/live_usb_ubuntu_encrypted/
<duoi> https://dpaste.de/w78v this is what im putting into my crontab
<tgm4883> Woet: for everything else, just restart the service
<korzq> pragmaticenigma: thanks! ill look into it
<duoi> and this is how the logs end up looking: https://dpaste.de/qXUq
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: I'm not sure there is a way to silence the one item, without silencing all of crontab. Seeing as this looks like a production system, I don't think you're going to want to do that
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: If it were me, I'd write my own scheduler on a loop with a one minute sleep
<duoi> pragmaticenigma i dont mind silencing all of crontab. its not doing much of anything besides those two entries.
<duoi> (that im interested in)
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: I don't see anything in the documentation to silence it. Is there any particular reason you wish to have it silenced?
<duoi> pragmaticenigma as you can see, its turning the error logs into noise.
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: I have jobs on my servers running just as frequent. When something goes wrong, I'm incredibly grateful that the logs have all that so I can figure out what went wrong
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: I think I found an idea that might work... but I'm not sure how to use the syntax you used for editing crontab
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: You can try this, edit with "crontab -e" https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q6WqxVzdBH/
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: From the documentation, LOGNAME is supposed to be how you can override the log file being written to. As written, this will send the log output to /dev/null... then when your operations are complete, change it back to syslog. It is important to reset back to syslog so other jobs that need to log there, will still do so
<pragmaticenigma> even if it is the last operation in your cron schedule
<duoi> pragmaticenigma hmm ill look into it, thanks
<justthedoctor> im running an hp stream laptop with a 32 gb eMMC storage device, is it poosible for me to use a sdhc card and usb drive to boot and dual boot ubuntu?
<rfm> pragmaticenigma, where did you find this use of LOGNAME documented.  When I read the crontab(5) man page the only ref to LOGNAME I see is to the envar that holds the username
<duoi> justthedoctor depends if your BIOS lets you use the emmc to boot
<justthedoctor> well the emmc is the MAIN harddrive in the laptop
<duoi> oh, i misread then
<justthedoctor> i was wondering if i could use a usb thumb drive to make bootable ubuntu install and use a inserted sdhc card, to install linux to then dual boot windows 10 / ubuntu with that
<duoi> if youre able to boot from the SDHC card, then the answer is yes
<duoi> check to see if you can see it in your BIOS
<pragmaticenigma> rfm: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/crontab.5.html
<pragmaticenigma> rfm: I did preface with "might work"
<pragmaticenigma> duoi: re-reading... looks like my idea isn't going to work... LOGNAME would need to be placed elsewhere that would be system wide
<spq__> hi, i have a problem - i added russian language to gnome - now i rebooted and i think my layout is also changed during luks password prompt, how to fix?
<spq__> s/language/keyboard layout/
<duoi> spq__ are you able to get an onscreen keyboard up?
<spq__> duoi, during luks password prompt? if you tell me how...
<spq__> i am not sure something like that exists?
<spq__> grub still uses english, i can change kernel boot params
<spq__> also, somehow init=/bin/sh in the linux line (grub edit screen) does not work as expected, how do i get a shell without any init script f*cking up my keyboard layout?
<spq__> nobody?
<Ayah> Somebody :3
<Ayah> May I ask wat you're trying to accomplish? Install a new grub?
<spq__> "i added russian language to gnome - now i rebooted and i think my layout is also changed during luks password prompt, how to fix?"
<Ayah> Ah
<Ayah> My bad
<Ayah> So, you're trying to change it from the rescue menu?
<spq__> i try to change it, from whatever
<spq__> i try to get a shell or something
<spq__> or disable the keayboard changing
<Ayah> IF you were to boot and get into a terminal from the desktop, would your keyboard prink russian or english letters?
<spq__> how do i boot into a shell? init=/bin/sh in grub edit menu linux ... line does not work, it still asks for password
<Ayah> Press shift as soon as the grub menu hits (a moment of a _ )
<Ayah> Then second menu item should be rescue
<spq__> Ayah: i don't understand what you mean, i cant enter my password in the luks password prompt because i only produce cyrilic when pressing keys
<Ayah> Then go to root
<Ayah> Ah
<Ayah> What about the menu in the desktop enviornment. ISn't there icons?
<spq__> full disk encryption! no desktop environment!
<spq__> LUKS
<Ayah> Oh shit
<spq__> choosing recovery mode in grub also asks me for the luks pw later during the boot before giving a shell
<Ayah> https://websiteforstudents.com/change-ubuntu-17-10-keyboard-layout-to-your-native-language/
<Andrew> hell0
<Ayah> Maybe? I hope?
<Ayah> Hi
<Andrew> where are you from
<Ayah> Venus
<Andrew> nice to meet you
<Ayah> :p
<Ayah> You too
<spq__> Ayah: did you look into your link? thats something in gnome
<Andrew> I am from mars
<Andrew> I can't understand your mean
<Ayah> I suppose you're using Weyland then
<Ayah> lol and
<linux> hi
<Ayah> oop
<Ayah> Hey
<Ayah> lol Andrew*
<linux> hold on
<Ayah> No!
<guiverc> This is not a chat room, please stay on-topic
<Ayah> Ok
<linux> sorry
<spq__> how to boot into recovery mode (e.g. a simple shell) without the keyboard layout being broken?
<Ayah> After bios press shift
<spq__> or how to control the keyboard layout with kernel boot parameters
<spq__> Ayah: why shift? grub comes up anyway or what does it do?
<Ayah> It open the recovery menu
<Ayah> You then can select the root grub terminal
<guiverc> spq__, at grub choose edit (press E with the line is highlighted) and add a ' 1'  (or single) to the end of the linux (kernel) line, it'll then proceed only to runlevel 1
<spq__> Ayah: shift doesnt change anything
<spq__> guiverc: unfortunately im still asked for the luks pw and the layout is wrong :(
<Ayah> Sorry :(
<spq__> can i maybe somehow enter my password with alt-<number> ?
<spq__> (alt+<number on keyboard> does not work maybe i need to use numpad?
<Ayah> You can take a pic and translate with OCR on a smart phone. Map out the correct characters for your password
<spq__> ???
<Ayah> I thought you need to get past the password to be able to change your language
<spq__> russian keyboard layout does not have all latin characters (i think)
<spq__> -> i cant enter my password
<Ayah> That was my last resort idea
<Ayah> If you're willing to wait you can post the question on askubuntu or the ubuntu forums
<linux> a
<spq__> maybe someone can help me now - i added the russian keyboard layout to gnome, now i cant enter my password into the luks boot prompt anymore. help!
<spq__> also, how should one use the recovery mode with a russian keyboard layout? you cant enter any command...
<linux> hi
<rebab> how do I type tilde symbol in browser etc.? [Not for console (f6)]
<spq__> askubuntu.com/questions/1123939
<linux> ni hao
<lotuspsychje> !cn | linux
<linux> ni zai na li
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<linux> tttttttttt
<linux> xiao zu
<lotuspsychje> stop it linux only english ubuntu support question here
<ebinum> hello, why isnt the link to post new thread showing up on the forum
<Bashing-om> ebinum: Forun issues addressed in #ubuntuforums channel :)
<adikwok> hello .. finally i can get sound back in gnome with lxde
<adikwok> and i did not do re-install from scratch as per advised yesterday from senior in this ubuntu forum
<adikwok> actually, i was lil bit disappointed from yesterday advise. it was only sound missing. why the advise was suggested to re-install from scratch with some wishy-washy question before.
<adikwok> without giving real solution as the answer.
<adikwok> several month ago, i had problem, and asked help from this irc channel. and the answer is awesome. seniors guided me step by step to fix the problem. the seniors gave the solution for each problem i was asking, back then.
<adikwok> sorry if the seniors get mad with my message. i send this message, because i really love the awesomeness of ubuntu and the support.
<adikwok> ubuntu rocks !!
<adikwok> is there a way to update gnome-shell 3.28 to gnome 3.30 ?
<nakamaki> adikwok: which ubuntu release?
<adikwok> nakamaki: ubuntu 18.04.2
<nakamaki> adikwok: you can temporarily add the cosmic repo to your sources list, update only gnome-shell and then return everything back to bionic
<OerHeks> that would be bad advise
<OerHeks> upgrade to cosmic 18.10 gives 3.30
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> !mix
<ubottu> it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<OerHeks> but don't !mix
<OerHeks> and !hwe gives a newer kernel, not gnome-shell
<adikwok> so .. what to do, i love gnome modern design, but lxde is way much faster.
<adikwok> and when i am using gnome, all features like gnome-online-account can work, calendar-evolution etc etc is cooool
<adikwok> OerHeks: i am using kernel 4.19
<adikwok> OerHeks: 18.04 is getting 10 years support . i guess. so i dont upgrade to cosmic-cuttlefish
<OerHeks> you won't get support with a kustom kernel, you need to update that yourself
<OerHeks> and 10l years, 5 years community, and 5 years paid
<nakamaki> adikwok: one of the amazing arguments for open source is, that you can do whatevs the f you want to your system. but everything comes with a price.
<nakamaki> if you update gnome shell to 3.30 you will lose lts.
<nakamaki> but no risk no fun, eh?
<adikwok> nakamaki: yes. with a price.
<adikwok> nakamaki: is it too risky to try in my only one laptop i am using for work?
<nakamaki> the better question would be, for what do you want the "support"?
<nakamaki> or did you actually use it, apart from apt upgrade
<adikwok> nakamaki: i dont know yet what support i need in lts.
<adikwok> nakamaki: i read some forum, that gnome-shell 3.30 is not as resource hungry as 3.28
<adikwok> so i wish to try. to get the real full power of ubuntu. .. but i guess its the limitation of my old laptop which only had 2gb ram. so i can not feel gnome power.
<nakamaki> well it all depends on what you do with that laptop. if you want more stability, stay with the things that come in standard
<nakamaki> if you fancy to try out stuff, go for it
<nakamaki> on my client machines i go bleeding edge, because i like trying and figuring shit out
<nakamaki> but on servers i stay with the lts releases
<adikwok> nakamaki: i tried snap install --edge -gnome-3-30-1804 . but seems like still it ate up 1,2gb ram at starting up
<adikwok> nakamaki: now i am still using lxde, and it only took 270-370mb ram at starting up, so i could turn off swap
<adikwok> nakamaki: but i can not get gnome-online-account to sync calendar, todolist, reminders with my xiaomi android :[
<nakamaki> well tbh, im using gnome2
<nakamaki> on 18.04
<nakamaki> so i dont know real much about gnome3
<cim209> gnome 3 is where it's at
<cim209> stock gnome though, not ubuntu's gnome
<nakamaki> i didnt like it when i tried it
<nakamaki> i installed ubuntu mate on my laptop last week tho
<nakamaki> so i might move to mate now
<Ben_X> Who are you talking to?
<adikwok> nakamaki: i tried, lubuntu, gnome3, lxde, and the lightest in my ram is lxde.
<adikwok> i will find out gnome2. hopefully it has gnome-online-account and calendar-evolution can be worked to synced
<cim209> kde is pretty light
<mpl0de> net
<nakamaki> if you want to go full ram saving, try openbox or fluxbox
<adikwok> nakamaki: ok, i will try openbox, fluxbox, gnome2. .. now i have to go to work first. trying to make money to buy more ram, ssd, core for my laptop
<nakamaki> hah
<adikwok> nakamaki: thank you for advising.. and other seniors
<nakamaki> np
<Guest82327> Hello does anyone know how to dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu everytime i install ubuntu it never appears in boot menu
<OerHeks> sounds like an UEFI proble, install in uefi mode, see the manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest82327> :ubottu thank you
<cim209> lol
<Guest31520> Can anyone please help with command to create shell script which hides all .mp4 files in a directory at once using loop?
<yvyz> Sure Guest31520: /join #bash
<nakamaki> sounds like a well populated porn directory :)
<Ben_X> lol
<Guest31520> no nakamaki : its not like that i am just trying to learn some basic fundamentals it can be any extension .doc or .ppt or any file
<nakamaki> nevermind me Guest31520 :P
<Guest31520> nakamaki : :)
<yvyz> Guest31520: This channel is not for having other people program for you. If you are having a problem or issue or have a general question about Ubuntu, this is the place. Otherwise please direct  your question to a more suitable IRC channel such as #bash.
<Guest31520> yvyz : i can understand that but i have tried to search solution for the error i was getting but was unable to found one
<yvyz> Well, maybe consider dumping your error into a pastebin, if it relates to Ubuntu, and sharing it with us so that we may help you find that solution.
<yvyz> Or not. Stay l33t my friend.
<nakamaki> pfff.. i need to write an html interface for youtube-dl someday
<ItsMeLenny> does anybody know where i can get a repo mirror for ubuntu 5.04
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: 5.04 is long en of life
<lotuspsychje> *end
<ItsMeLenny> yes i know
<ItsMeLenny> but im asking if theres a backup mirror people use
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: start from the start please, what are you planning to do exactly?
<ItsMeLenny> i need to get some dev libs to compile some things in 5.04
<ItsMeLenny> theyre not on the dvd
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: 5.04 is end of life, its best you choose a supported version from the topic now as daily driver
<ItsMeLenny> >____<
<ItsMeLenny> "daily driver"
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: or your choice..
<ItsMeLenny> i run 18.10
<ItsMeLenny> thats irrelevant, all i need is some 5.04 repos, i thought maybe someone knew of a archive
<yvyz> 5.04 is 14 years old.
<yvyz> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<yvyz> I would definitely want to hear why you are running it.
<ItsMeLenny> as i said i have the dvd, it doesnt have the repo with it
<yvyz> Sounds like a pretty dusty device. Is it using floppy disks?
<ItsMeLenny> im trying to use some software that is 14 years old
<yvyz> Your best bet is to target the maintainer of the repository and see if you can find a repo history.
<yvyz> What repo?
<ItsMeLenny> the ubunutu 5.04 repo
<ItsMeLenny> i read that is was less than 12gb
<yvyz> Im sorry, the ubuntu repo isnt on the ubuntu disc?
<lotuspsychje> ItsMeLenny: what is this magic package you trying to get anyway?
<ducasse> ItsMeLenny: you can try old-releases.ubuntu.com, but this is not really an issue that is supported here
<yvyz> ^ I thought that is what I asked.
<yvyz> And I just linked said old release.
<yvyz> He wants "some 5.04 repos"
<yvyz> What repo?
<ItsMeLenny> the disc isnt every package that was available for 5.04
<yvyz> Exactly.
<ItsMeLenny> "some 5.04 repos"
<yvyz> What package do you need?
<ItsMeLenny> many of them
<yvyz> Can you name them?
<yvyz> or are you shooting in the wind over here?
<ItsMeLenny> boost and qt3 for starters
<ItsMeLenny> shoot in the wind, what does that even mean
<ItsMeLenny> dont patronise me please, all im asking for is an archive or the like
<yvyz> I am trying to get you to actually define your issue properly.
<yvyz> Here's your boost repos: https://sourceforge.net/projects/boost/files/boost/
<yvyz> I would suggest becoming aware that supporting older distros like this is going to include actual leg work on your part to support the software you need to run.
<yvyz> Which includes hunting down the repositories of the packages you wish to install, and finding the ones you need.
<ItsMeLenny> thats not an ubuntu repo, thats simply just a library archive
<ItsMeLenny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeUbuntuRepositoryDVDs
<jeffee> i want the 8.04 hardy heron splash loading bar to work is that still possible?
<ItsMeLenny> "5.04 - Hoary Hedgehog: 11.53 GB"
<jeffee> 8/04
<yvyz> Well, to be fair ItsMeLenny, maybe its time to learn a bit about Linux.
<ItsMeLenny> what does that even mean
<jeffee> the one in 8.10 too, it looked a little like the xp loading bar but it was solid and orange had the original ubuntu logo
<cim209> i said heron as heroine
<jeffee> i want it now on my shit
<cim209> i read*
<jeffee> gd
<yvyz> jeffee: have you tried rm -rf / ?
<jeffee> dont be a bitch
<yvyz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jeffee> i dont have time for it that was a real questino
<yvyz> You should consider re-acquanting yourself with being a better human being.
<jeffee> i want the gd hardy heron splash loading bar, the grub screen i guess
<ItsMeLenny> i can see now that yvyz is just a troll
<jeffee> yes, the grub boot loadin g screen remember?
<yvyz> Hey guys, am I troll?
<jeffee> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fkbimg.dell.com%2Flibrary%2Flegacy%2Fkcswisdom%2Fimages%2Fkcswisdom_sol_20140401121245%2F1377171059343.type_erase.png&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dell.com%2Fsupport%2Farticle%2Fau%2Fen%2Faubsd1%2Fsln265750%2Fhow-to-recover-a-dell-ubuntu-image-on-your-dell-pc&docid=42dfTV6Wn_p8RM&tbnid=BGej_MzmNaVf2M%3A&vet=10ahUKEwiw8N6tivLgAhVqmuAKHeOTDZ4QMwhNKA8wDw..i&w=571&h=439&client=firefox-b-1-ab&bih=595&biw=1360&q=
<jeffee> ubuntu%208.04%20grub%20splash%20screen&ved=0ahUKEwiw8N6tivLgAhVqmuAKHeOTDZ4QMwhNKA8wDw&iact=mrc&uact=8
<jeffee> almost looks like that but older
<jeffee> well that wont work
<jeffee> https://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntuhardypreview-large_003.png
<jeffee> that, i want that to load the way it used too on the my ubuntu os now, does anyone have any ideas?
<yvyz> jeffee: I am pretty sure you would need to revert to GDM from GDM3, not use XDM or slim, and somehow get it all to work.
<jeffee> yvyz, good thinking xD
<jeffee> i guess that means it not being very compatible with stuff hahaha
<jeffee> i loved that loading screen tho
<CarlFK> jeffee: I think it will be compatible with whatever is in the 5.04 repo
<jeffee> okay, so i could just add that and install gdm or....
<CarlFK> I think what you mean is: you won't have new stuff in the old repo
<jeffee> right, and the security fixes
<ducasse> it might just be plymouth, if that was used back then
<jeffee> i think there are a few distros with the gdm still right? ............ oh yeah it might have been plymouth
<jeffee> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxLKKKKKKKKHHJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<jeffee> lost the D
<jeffee> i am gonna aget it
<ItsMeLenny> ok, i figured out how to get the archives, thanks for the help
<nakamaki> lol the fuck went on here
<jeffee> lol beer
<jeffee> gagaaagagaaa
<lotuspsychje> !party | jeffee ItsMeLenny cim209 continue the party there maybe
<ubottu> jeffee ItsMeLenny cim209 continue the party there maybe: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<cim209> why am i included
<jeffee> ikr
<ItsMeLenny> why am i included
<ItsMeLenny> i dont even know what that bs means
<jeffee> who the hell is qanon?
<lotuspsychje> jeffee: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jeffee> yes
<jeffee> jeffee> https://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntuhardypreview-large_003.png
<jeffee> * adikwok (~Thunderbi@114.124.214.131) has joined
<jeffee> <jeffee> that, i want that to load the way it used too on the my ubuntu os now, does anyone have any ideas?
<jeffee> >
<ducasse> check out if plymouth was used back then, if it was try to see if the config is compatible
<krytarik> ducasse, jeffee: I just did and it was in fact Usplash then still - see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usplash
<Blueking> damn it, somehow password fails on ubuntu samba share... (trying to access it from windows 10 pc)
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Blueking
<ubottu> Blueking: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<jeffee> krytarik, thank you sir
<Blueking> I think it might fail because username are same on ubuntu and windows
<Blueking> hmm I need to put sambashares on /etc/fstab ?
<Blueking> worked fine until yesterday without sambashares  in /etc/fstab
<nakamaki> you have to put sambashares into fstab if you want to remount them on boot
<c06> hi all.. we deployed some servers with ubuntu
<c06> but after reboot its failing at grub after debugging we are not able to find /boot/grub/i386-pc folder on that system
<c06> any suggestions why this error is happening.?
<sentiment> hello. I have a weird problem with the sound system. While I am lsiteing to some music it suddenly becomes distorted, like the sound of old SW radio stations
<sentiment> it recovers on its own but it's annoying
<sentiment> Never had this issue under 16.04, now I am using 18.04
<stofflswelt> Hi! I need to upgrade an Ubuntu 12.04 server. But when I try to uüdate I get an error: mysql-server-5.5 : Depends on: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.52-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.53-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is installed
<stofflswelt> How can this be fixed?
<jeremy31> stofflswelt: 12.04 is EOL unless you have extended support from Canonical
<stofflswelt> jeremy31, So I only can do a fresh install?
<jeremy31> stofflswelt:  That is likely
<jeremy31> The repos were likely shut down about May 2017
<OerHeks> finally one security risc less
<tomreyn> stofflswelt: there can be a way to do an upgrade, but you really should not take this path.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<dff> anyone have good suggestions for a mail reader with gpg support?
<dff> other than thunderbird
<OerHeks> no doubt, all of these support pgp https://www.ubuntupit.com/top-10-best-open-source-linux-email-client-software/
<marcoagpinto> hello
<marcoagpinto> is there a font similar to "Arial" that works in all platforms (Windows, Linux, Mac) and that shows the difference between "L" and "I"?
<RNM> there is
<lufi> hi. How can I setup two network interfaces in 18.04? 1 dhcp and 1 static. with dhcp connected to internet?
<JimBuntu> marcoagpinto, Your question isn't really one for Ubuntu support. Maybe try one of the offtopic channels or maybe even ##fonts
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<tomreyn> lufi: desktop or server?
<lufi> tomreyn server
<tomreyn> lufi: you can either configure it using netplan, or configure systemd-metworkd directly.
<lufi> I am trying to configure it via netplan first but it seems to confuse the routing
<tomreyn> *systemd-netorkd
<tomreyn> lufi: okay. so that's the point where you'd need to share configurations.
<lufi> yeah gimme a sec
<tomreyn> and discuss the details of what you're trying to do how.
<lufi> i rebooted the damn thing
<lufi> here's my netplan config https://pastebin.com/8QAZX2fQ
<tomreyn> also note there is #ubuntu-server where some more netplan ewxperienced folks hang out.
<lufi> I just edited 50-cloud-init.yaml
<lufi> oh ok. thanks for that tomreyn
<lufi> What I wanted to do is enp0s3 to use dhcp and connect to the internet
<lufi> while enp0s8 to be static only
<tomreyn> hmm so no static routes? which network does the dhcp addressed NIC end up on?
<lufi> enp0s3 is dhcp. enp0s8 is static
<tomreyn> static routes != static network configurations
<lufi> i meant static net config
<tomreyn> yes, i understand so much.
<tomreyn> i'm just saying you may need to set static routes as well.
<lufi> hmm already did that. the problem is the routing
<lufi> the default used is the static one
<tomreyn> ...because you have two NICs, so you probably don't want all traffic to pass though one NIC, but somethere and other traffic there.
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/reference#routing
<tomreyn> if you just need to have this system talk to other IP addresses in the same subnets as those the two NICs are joined to, you won't need static routes. however, if you need to be able to communicate with other ip addresses (you mentioned "Internet"), you'll want to set static routes.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042582/how-to-set-default-route-with-netplan-ubuntu-18-04-server-2-nic
<cappe> not sure how to fix tearing in nouveau, it seems like in browsers only
<qwebirc13871> Is there an official way to report issues with drivers from the Nvidia ppa?
<blackflow> qwebirc13871: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers
<cappe> hanvt been able to fix the vsync with compiz and I havn't got the nvidia-settings which would enable ForceFullCompositionPipeline that would fix it
<cappe> should I get the nvidia drivers instead and inactivate nouveau?
<qwebirc13871> I logged in to launchpad and tried to open an issue there. I dont see a way to create one, and the only issues on there are very old.
<cappe> aint there any tools/GUI/commandline to configure nouveau?
<blackflow> qwebirc13871: then perhaps report it from teh command line like `ubuntu-bug nvidia-driver-415`.   What issues, though?
<StephenLynx> hey BluesKaj I tried that thing and not only the analog audio didn't work, but then factorio would shutdown all sound when starting
<qwebirc13871> 418 for 18.04 requires the version of xorg shipped with 18.04. I am on 18.04.2 with the HWE stack.
<StephenLynx> I removed the conf file, rebooted and factorio stopped doing that to my audio
<BluesKaj> factorio?
<StephenLynx> a game
<blackflow> StephenLynx: we have #factorio here on Freenode btw :)
<StephenLynx> kek
<blackflow> pop in
<StephenLynx> im just a newbie, barely over 400 hours tbh :v
<blackflow> that's cool
<StephenLynx> oh wait, almost at 500
<blackflow> (offtopic here ;) )
<StephenLynx> loving 0.17 btw
<StephenLynx> anyway, audio is fubar
<StephenLynx> graphic card to blame and the fact audio is still a nightmare on linux
<blackflow> StephenLynx: WorksForMe(tm) on Bionic, .17.8
<StephenLynx> oh yeah, the issue is not factorio
<StephenLynx> i installed a graphics card and everything went to hell
<blackflow> audio is not really a nightmare on linux. only bluetooth, but that's bluetooth is nightmare in general
<StephenLynx> on my other computer audio only works when pavucontrol is open
<blackflow> pulseaudio used to be a buggy mess, but it's quite stable and okay nowadays
<StephenLynx> figure that one out :^)
<blackflow> StephenLynx: is this regular Ubuntu, or something modified/DIY from a minimal base?
<StephenLynx> the other one is regular ubuntu
<StephenLynx> this one is centos 7
<lufi> tomreyn regarding the link you sent. I also tried doing that. btw the server is a vm. the static nic is host-only and the dhcp nic is bridged connecting to the internet.
<blackflow> StephenLynx: so which one you have problems with? BTW, CentOS is totally not suitable for desktops
<StephenLynx> i know, but this one is my office workstation and centos is very stable.
<qwebirc13871> blackflow ubuntu-bug did not work. it said it is not an official package.
<blackflow> it's stable, but at the expense of very, VERY, old software feature-wise
<StephenLynx> i know, I have to use devtoolset-6 to compile node
<StephenLynx> because centos ships with gcc 4.8
<ph88> what could be the reason that a package doesnt get a new version? handbrake new version was already released in june 2018 .. but Cosmic will still get older version ?? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=handbrake&searchon=names&suite=cosmic&section=all
<StephenLynx> but anyway, audio is even worse for me on ubuntu, so hey
<ph88> hey
<blackflow> qwebirc13871: gah, then report a generic bug, it'll get triaged appropriately: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<StephenLynx> at least here I don't have to keep pavucontrol open to have audio
<StephenLynx> the hdmi audio sucks tho
<tomreyn> lufi: that's all the approaches i could think of.
<StephenLynx> anyway, any suggestion is appreciated.
<StephenLynx> I feel like there is hope, pavucontrol tells me the onboard is working
<blackflow> StephenLynx: did you describe your original issue? I can't see it in the backlog
<blackflow> I mean, details of what's going on, other than "it sucks" or "is a mess". :)
<JuJUBee> What command can I use to move contents of /home to new server  over network maintaining perms etc.?
<CyberGhost78> is there anyone that could help me in #ubuntu-mate
<blackflow> JuJUBee: you can use `rsync -vaAXe ssh /home/ remote-server:/home/`  but please do look up in the manpage what those flags mean!  Also be careful about trailing slashes on the source side.
<JuJUBee> blackflow, thanks, I will have a look
<blackflow> JuJUBee: might need to run that as root (or via sudo) if there are different ownerships involved
<tomreyn> CyberGhost78: is it mate related? otherwise you can also ask here
<CyberGhost78> yes
<JuJUBee> There are, I have several user accounts for my students
<ph88> where is the button to make a new ubuntu bug ticket ?
<CyberGhost78> its just something basic
<tomreyn> CyberGhost78: ok, i never used it, so probably couldnt help
<blackflow> JuJUBee: also note you'll need the `rsync` package installed BOTH on source and dest computers
<CyberGhost78> i need to know how to set my default home page to the firefox home page instead of the ubuntu.org home page search
<JuJUBee> blackflow, I have it, but not had success
<StephenLynx> blackflow, yes, onboard doesn't output sound.
<StephenLynx> only the hdmi
<tomreyn> ph88: the preferred approach is to use "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<CyberGhost78> i keep setting it to firefox home page and then when i go to click the home button on my browser it keeps going back to the ubuntu mate.org search page
<StephenLynx> btw, even if I unplug the card power and it stop working the onboard won't output sound.
<ph88> tomreyn, i cant find the button on the website
<StephenLynx> pavucontrol allows me to use the onboard and reports it as outputting sound.
<blackflow> StephenLynx: did you check if you can play it with alsa directly?
<StephenLynx> alsamixer?
<tomreyn> ph88: and you cannot use ubuntu-bug?
<StephenLynx> its there, everything maxed, nothing muted.
<ph88> tomreyn, i like to use the website
<tomreyn> ph88: which package are you trying to report a bug about?
<blackflow> StephenLynx: alsamixer to unmute/raise volumes  and then  `aplay` with some test wav, there's such files under /usr/share/sounds/alsa/
<ph88> tomreyn, handbrake
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, you need to change the output from hdmi to stereo analog in systemsettings>sound>output tab
<blackflow> StephenLynx: the PA settings panel has Test Audio button too
<StephenLynx> BluesKaj, I did.
<blackflow> StephenLynx: and what BluesKaj said, it's possible it's not switching automatically on /un/plug events
<tomreyn> ph88: access https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , then search for the "handbrake" package
<StephenLynx> ok, let me use those tests.
<StephenLynx> no, I manually changed it.
<StephenLynx> the hdmi goes mute but onboard doesn't output sound.
<JuJUBee> blackflow, remote-server would be the IP of the server or root@IP ?
<ph88> thx tomreyn
<blackflow> StephenLynx: also check if there's any BIOS option that might've disabled onboard audio, esp. for front and back plugs, some boards have that
<StephenLynx> checked, is not disabled.
<StephenLynx> i heard of that, the auto option
<blackflow> JuJUBee: yes, you'll need to run this as root and connect remotely as root, in order to set appropriate permissions and ownerships.
<StephenLynx> mine is either on or off
<blackflow> JuJUBee: it'd be great if you first create those UIDs on the remote side, if you didn't already
<tomreyn> ph88: after creating the bug report, you'll be asked to provide more information using apport / "ubuntu-bug handbrake", not doing so will likely cause your bug report to expire. but how you file the bug initially is your choice.
<tomreyn> ph88: also this package is synched from debian, so you *may* also want to report it there,
<JuJUBee> blackflow, users are already created with same UID/GIDs.
<StephenLynx> aplay noise.wav works for the hdmi, not for the onboard.
<StephenLynx> I switch them through pavucontrol.
<blackflow> StephenLynx: no, use -D for aplay
<JuJUBee> blackflow, being prompted for root password on remote (new server)?  root doesn't have password, does it?
<StephenLynx> I see, -D <device name>?
<StephenLynx> where would I get the name to use there?
<blackflow> StephenLynx: device name, they're listed by  aplay -L
<blackflow> StephenLynx: please do look up the aplay manpage
<blackflow> JuJUBee: if you didn't set it, then no, by default, it doesn't. It's wise to set root password and enable the accound, and then TEMPORARILY enable root login for this purpose
<blackflow> *account
<lufi> tomreyn solved it by doing this https://pastebin.com/Pvqw3sNv
<BluesKaj> both chips are intel hda iirc blackflow
<StephenLynx> when I try to use any device specifically, it tells me the device is busy. I can use pulse though
<blackflow> BluesKaj: but they're named differently, like "hdmi" for the hdmi device, and "front" or "hw" or whatever for onboard
<StephenLynx> aplay -D default Noise.wav works, aplay -D hdmi Noise.wav doesn't
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, pactl list short sinks, then set the default that you want with: set-default-sink <'output device name'>
<JuJUBee> blackflow, thanks.  Never enabled root before, always thought was security risk, now I know how to on demand.
<TJ-> Can anyone assist with a frustrating video modeline issue. External Samsung LE40R8 TV, DisplayPort->HDMI connected, offers 1920x1080i, but when selected does a slow continuous vertical roll taking about 18 seconds to cycle. I've been trying to figure out an alternate modeline which would presumably need to correct either sync polarity or gap timings. Current (rolling) modeline is "1920x1080ix60.0   74.25
<TJ-> 1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync"
<ph88> why is it that after xenial there wasn't a release with letter Y, Z and A ?
<blackflow> JuJUBee: it's marginally more of a security risk.
<blackflow> ph88: there was. Yakkety Yak, Zesty Zapus and Artful Aardvark
<JimBuntu> ph88, Bionic Beaver seems to have an A in it
<ph88> blackflow, ah i get it now, i didn't see them because they are not supported anymore
<mah-rakib> Hi
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, this is the source I used ,  continue with the flowup instructions to make your changes permanent,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038490/how-do-you-set-a-default-audio-output-device-in-ubuntu-18-04/1038492
<StephenLynx> the default audio can be set, I disable hdmi and it tries to use the onboard
<StephenLynx> but the onboard doesn't output sound
<BluesKaj> StephenLynx, did you see my post above ?
<StephenLynx> I saw.
<StephenLynx> how to set the default output?
<blackflow> StephenLynx: can you pastebin the output of `lspci -v`
<blackflow> I'm guessing the kernel is maybe not loading the (appropriate) module for onboard audio
<zeta> I anyone tried running fork-pty inside a chroot in Ubuntu 18 !?
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/e815fRJJ
<StephenLynx> that might be a possibility, but is that normal because of the hdmi being present once?
<zeta> It seems fork-pty wont work unless the whole /dev is mounted, I've tried using strace and only mounting the files used, but that doesn't work ...
<blackflow> StephenLynx: https://superuser.com/questions/904096/switch-default-sound-card-while-both-use-the-same-driver
<zeta> fork-pty works fine in Ubuntu 16 where I just have to mount the files used and not the whole /dev
<StephenLynx> so when multiple sound cards use the same driver it fails?
<blackflow> StephenLynx: I guess it is possible the driver is confused
<BluesKaj> usually the default driver directs the output and usually the hdmi uses digital passthru from the onboard audio afaik
<TJ-> StephenLynx: No; multiple identical devices don't confuse the driver. Your first task is to identify the devices and their outputs (sinks) to find out what order ALSA has them in. "aplay -L" and "aplay -l" will provide that info
<zeta> I've tried denying access to everything besides the files used via Apparmor, and then fork-pty works, but not when I only mount the files needed
<StephenLynx> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/9mPxUz9M
<StephenLynx> also, they are not identical.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: that shows the default device is the built-in, one "card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]"
<TJ-> StephenLynx: now show us "aplay -L"
<StephenLynx> https://pastebin.com/VK0LdH10
<TJ-> StephenLynx: now test it with "speaker-test -D front:SB -t wav -c 2 -l 2"
<TJ-> StephenLynx: you should hear "Front Left, Front right"
<StephenLynx> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<whiteout> whens the newest version of ubuntu supposed to drop and whats it called?
<TJ-> StephenLynx: That suggests some other process has grabbed exclusive use of the device currently
<StephenLynx> yes, pulse audio.
<blackflow> whiteout: Disco Dingo aka Dancing Doggo  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<Exterminador> hello guys. could someone explain me what's this and how can i block it if possible? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3zjXJ5422V/
<Exterminador> thanks in advance
<blackflow> Exterminador: it's BIND (the DNS server) query log
<StephenLynx> and btw TJ-
<leftyfb> Exterminador: fail2ban
<blackflow> Exterminador: looks like someone's trying to use it as an open resolver
<StephenLynx> I can run pulseaudio -k and immediately run that test
<StephenLynx> it works, but no sound still.
<StephenLynx> then pulseaudio will hook up on the device after the test.
<blackflow> Exterminador: I wouldn't bother with fail2ban unless you have a big traffic issue with that. keeping BIND properly configured should suffice.
<Exterminador> that's the problem. I didn't configured BIND yet
<blackflow> Exterminador: well someone has. there's apparently a "named" process running with PID 2216
<blackflow> *2215
<TJ-> StephenLynx: OK, so firstly PA and speaker-test should work at the same time. Secondly, if there is no output from speaker-test then use "alsamixer", ensure you're working with the built-in sound device, and try altering levels, mute, and so on
<Exterminador> i mean, ive installed it but didn't made any changes yet
<blackflow> Exterminador: it runs with default settings
<StephenLynx> TJ-, already did.
<StephenLynx> everything was maxed, nothing was muted.
<blackflow> Exterminador: which iirc by default prevent cached/recursive resolving for anyone but localhost
<TJ-> StephenLynx: have you tested with headphones ?
<blackflow> Exterminador: do you intend to use it as an authoritative DNS server?
<Exterminador> blackflow: no I don't.
<StephenLynx> yes.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: sometimes the pin-mappings are wrong and output goes where you don't expect it
<StephenLynx> I only have headphones.
<blackflow> Exterminador: then you can close UDP and TCP port 53 on INPUT chain of iptables
<StephenLynx> I have 2 pairs
<blackflow> or whatever firewall you're using, close tcp/53 and udp/53
<StephenLynx> I tested both pairs on both outputs.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: ahhh, so there are no speakers, you're only testing the headphone port?
<StephenLynx> yes, but don't they use the same port?
<StephenLynx> the green one?
<blackflow> Exterminador: also, just for precaution, reconfigure BIND to listen on localhost only
<TJ-> StephenLynx: no, and PulseAudio's pavucontrol, "Output Devices" tab, lets you select which "Port" to direct output to (Speakers, headphones, etc.)
<blackflow> Exterminador: and by that I'm assuming you're not gonna use it to resolve queries from outside of localhost?
<StephenLynx> ah, that.
<StephenLynx> yes.
<StephenLynx> but only the onboard have multiple options.
<StephenLynx> the hdmi doesn't.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: Which makes sense of course
<TJ-> StephenLynx: on one system here it lists 3 ports: "Line Out (plugged in)", "Speakers (unavailable)", and "Headphones (unplugged)" - which shows the software knows quite a bit about the physical connections
<Exterminador> stupid question: is BIND even needed to anything? I mean, for resolving purposes we already have resolv, right?
<StephenLynx> yeah. so, any idea what might be my issue?
<StephenLynx> this has been similar to the one on my other computer where audio only works with pavucontrol open.
<StephenLynx> I can't find literally anything anywhere.
<StephenLynx> I seem to be the lucky guy with quirky audio on two different machines with two different distros that no one ever had.
<AnalytiCat> My system tray icons are missing. The relevant packages are all installed so I'm not sure what happened.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: if the software indicates it is sending audio to the ports but you don't hear it, that points to a physical issue. One issue I have seen, when connecting headphones to a speaker port, is the output could be line-level, and not powerful enough to be heard on (unamplified) headphones
<TJ-> StephenLynx: the easiest way to check for any output is to connect it to an oscilliscope, or a set of powered speakers
<blackflow> Exterminador: if you don't know what to use it for, then don't use it. It's easy to misconfigure it and turn it into an UDP DDoS bot
<StephenLynx> and now the graphics card is dead
<StephenLynx> hooray, lucky me
<TJ-> StephenLynx: sounds like a broken system
<StephenLynx> sounds like its time for a rope and chair
<StephenLynx> brb ill remove it entirely.
<Exterminador> blackflow: I assume that it wont hurt to remove the package from the system?
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: Did you install the server yourself?
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma: I did. I just don't remember why
<blackflow> Exterminador: if you installed it yourself and don't want to use it, then yes, it's okay. if it was a dep for something else, then that's different.
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: Then you should be safe to remove it
<Exterminador> yeah, i did installed it via "apt install bind9"
<Exterminador> I guess the system will moan if the BIND is needed for something else
<sakir> hello
<sakir> m
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: In the future, I have found dnsmasq a more user friendly alternative to bind
<sakir> m
<sakir> m
<sakir> m
<blackflow> Exterminador: yes, but it's probably notneeded. BIND is typically used as authoritative DNS server, as other, simpler solutions exist for recursive caching resolvers -- though personally I use BIND even just for that, because I'm very familiar with it.
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma: I'll take that in mind. thanks for the tip :D
<StephenLynx> and the onboard is still not outputting sound
<blackflow> Exterminador: dnsmasq is not an authoritative DNS server, so it depends what exactly you need
<StephenLynx> ffs
<StephenLynx> im almost giving up and just installing ubuntu here too
<blackflow> StephenLynx: so this is not the Ubuntu system you're having trouble with?
<StephenLynx> no, this is the centos one.
<blackflow> ...
<pragmaticenigma> StephenLynx: All the advice you've been given was under the assumption you were on Ubuntu...
<StephenLynx> the ubuntu will just not have sound unless pavucontrol is open.
<blackflow> which is not true
<StephenLynx> is still pulseaudio tho
<blackflow> that may be case with some specific setup you have there. like I said, audio works just fine on regular, default Ubuntu installations
<StephenLynx> i know.
<StephenLynx> i know no one else has this issue.
<blackflow> StephenLynx: no it's not still PA. different versions, different libraries, differeent featuresets AND .... no SELinux on Ubuntu
<blackflow> so SELinux could be a big issue there too
<StephenLynx> yeah, I think selinux screwed my hdd
<blackflow> it most certainly did not screw your hdd
<StephenLynx> well, not the hardware
<StephenLynx> but now it can't automount with fstab
<StephenLynx> and I have to use my root password to mount after boot
<blackflow> that's possible, I guess. there's /var/log/audit for you to check, and also #centos
<pragmaticenigma> StephenLynx: Start with a default installation. Do NOT modify/add/remove packages after the initial installation. See if your audio is working. If it is not working, come back here and we can help you. Once you start installing random pacakges in an effort to fix your problem, it becomes more difficult to troubleshoot
<StephenLynx> well, disabling selinux fixed my hdd thing
<StephenLynx> audio still dead tho
<blackflow> StephenLynx: at this point, you're just wasting your own time. Install Ubuntu and see if it works there. Ubuntu kernel contains a lot of patches for HW support that are not upstreamed, or are but totally are not downstreamed to centos.
<Exterminador> I guess the system will moan if the BIND is needed for something else
<Exterminador> 3.3
<Exterminador> 3
<Exterminador> 3
<Exterminador> 3
<Exterminador> +6+-+9---++++++++++++9+
<Exterminador> 9+
<blackflow> Exterminador: it won't. it'll install BIND as dpendency. Which is unlikely to happen.  And remove your cat from the keyboard please.
<lavinho> good afternoon
<StephenLynx> yeah, I will probably end up installing ubuntu here too.
<StephenLynx> at least I learned my lesson of NEVER EVER trying to install a graphics card on a centos machine.
<blackflow> StephenLynx: and I hope you do realize we can no longer help you until you come with an Ubuntu issue. #centos exist on Freenode too.
<Exterminador> 0
<Exterminador> 08
<verb_> Hello everyone
<verb_> i have expired client certificate can anyone help me on how to  renew it
<verb_> my ca.crt is ok
<verb_> but the client.crt has expired
<leftyfb> verb_: letsencrypt.org
<lavinho> how to repair bad sectors in ubuntu ?
<blackflow> !info dehydrated | verb_
<lavinho> or live iso
<ubottu> verb_: dehydrated (source: dehydrated): ACME client implemented in Bash. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2 (bionic), package size 75 kB, installed size 171 kB
<leftyfb> lavinho: that's not a thing. You cannot repair bad sectors. Buy a new drive as you've been told multiple times now.
<verb_> sorry i have forgot to mention it;s about  openvpn key
<blackflow> lavinho: you don't really, bad sectors are hardware issues. you could force reallocation with repeated writing to them, but it should be done automatically. that said, once you see them crop up, time to get a new disk asap, and take care you have backups.,
<pragmaticenigma> verb_: Ask in #openvpn ... that will be a better support channel for answers about openvpn
<ph88> how can i see which files are in php7.3-dev at https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=cosmic ?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: For PPA assistance, you will have to contact the maintainer of the PPA directly. They are responsible for documentation of their repositories
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, i need launchpad assistance not PPA assistance
<verb_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER verb_ nhscmkkwbryd
<ph88> lol
<verb_> uh
<pragmaticenigma> verb_: You need to change your password now
<ph88> verb_, i suggest you do that in the "server" window of your client instead of a channel
<Southern_Gentlem> whats the current kernel in ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> verb_: Also, always... ALWAYS do your registration and identification in the server panel, not in a chat channel
<verb_> aha i will
<Exterminador> +++++++++2252265333363333333
<hggdh> Southern_Gentlem: which Ubuntu version?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: what are you having difficulty with launchpad?
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, i'm looking for the ext_skel script but i can't find it
<ph88> don't know how to browse package contents
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: Like I said before, you would have to reach out to the maintainer of the PPA that is listed on that launchpad site... those aren't supported here. The person that maintains that launchpad page is responsible for it's contents.
<ph88> how can i browse package contents on launchpad ?
<ph88> this is not specific to any PPA in particular, is it ?
<Southern_Gentlem> hggdh, the latest
<blackflow> ph88: thereshould be a way, lemme check
<blackflow> ph88: yeah, no, can't find it
<ph88> ok no worries
<hggdh> Southern_Gentlem: for 18.04 is 4.15.0.46.48
<Southern_Gentlem> hggdh, ty
<ducasse> ph88: try #launchpad
<Exterminador> sorry..I've pressed the keys while moving the laptop around
<anny> WHATUP. trying to print a pdf (aspx from firefox). all the fonts look great and normal via firefox + pdf viewer, but when i print, i get a bunch of boxes with crap inside them instead of characters. help :<
<skr> anny, try opening it into evince and print from there
<anny> i have skr , that's what i called 'pdf viewier'
<skr> uh
<Southern_Gentlem> anny save it local view and print from your machine
<Southern_Gentlem> timeout since you are pinting from the web
<Southern_Gentlem> printing
<anny> Southern_Gentlem: skr hm its working now. maybe i printed from firefox before, maybe its because i apt install ttf-*
<anny> thanks
<skr> which printer and driver are you using? we had some similar problems and we "solved" by using generic pcl drivers
<ceibal> oa
<ceibal> lao
<guest-f796ca> hkloh[
<anny> skr i'm using the official cannon mg3000 series deb drivers @ https://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mg_series/pixma_mg3050.html?type=drivers&driverdetailid=tcm:13-1533042&os=linux%20(64-bit)&language=en
<marcoagpinto> guys?! What was the fonts channel you told me about?
<marcoagpinto> the one I joined moments ago only has a few users
<rapidwave> Is it really a good idea to store manually installed, updatable software in /opt?
<Pici> rapidwave: yes?
<StephenLynx> ok, so this is weird
<StephenLynx> the same thing that happens on my ubuntu 18 machine with pavucontrol is happening here on centos 7
<StephenLynx> definitely something on pulse audio and pci sound cards.
<StephenLynx> pavucontrol open = audio
<StephenLynx> pavucontrol closed = no audio
<hggdh> rapidwave: if it is something outside the repositories, /opt is considered a good place
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: Anything that I have manually installed (eclipse, certbot, etc..) I stick in /opt
<linuxsec> hello
<pragmaticenigma> Hello linuxsec
<linuxsec> hello bro
<pragmaticenigma> linuxsec: Do you have an Ubuntu support question you would like to ask?
<leftyfb> linuxsec: the answer is no, you should not IRC as root
<lordcirth__> Yeah, don't do that
<royal_screwup21> what's the command that tells me the source code for a specific command? For eg, I created a specific function called `extract` in my.bashrc that extracts any kind of file. I want to see what the function looks like on my terminal, without opening my .bashrc
<ghost_> Hello, I recently installed ubuntu 18.10. I am having some issues with the display shutting completely off, I have to reboot when this happens. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<leftyfb> royal_screwup21: type -a <function>
<royal_screwup21> leftyfb: thanks! I'm new to linux, but I can't seem to find the manpages for type when I do `man type`. Is this expected? I basically want to figure out how to display the name of the files that contains the specific function
<leftyfb> royal_screwup21: it won't
<linuxsec> hoi hoi hoi
<pragmaticenigma> royal_screwup21: If you're defining functions, it's on you to remember where you put them
<linuxsec> ngopi woi wkwk
<tomreyn> linuxsec: this channel is english only, i'm afraid.
<royal_screwup21> pragmaticenigma: oh okay...I just thought since the type command can show me the source code of the function, it could also show me the location of it
<leftyfb> royal_screwup21: I organize my functions in ~/.bash_aliases.d/<category>
<ayekat> royal_screwup21: `command -V {...}` might help
<lordcirth__> royal_screwup21, 'man' is for programs. 'type' is actually a feature built into bash. 'help type' is what you want
<tomreyn> ghost_: does this *not* happen with other operating systems? when does it happen - immediately during boot or later when screen locking klicks in? whch graphics card, driver, kernel are you using?
<ayekat> (at least in zsh it displays the name - bash might be different)
<leftyfb> ayekat: correct. "type" works differently in zsh as it does in bash
<ayekat> leftyfb: yes, but I was talking about `command`
<ayekat> also, there *is* a man page for both type and command: http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/type.html
<ayekat> (POSIX defines it)
<ayekat> it just won't be particularly useful in most cases - but it exists :-)
<leftyfb> ayekat: command also does not show the origin of the function
<pavlushka> How can I configure the Device-2 as client to Device-1 as server for Apt-Cacher-Ng for this scenario, https://i.imgur.com/YNyVO38.png ?
<royal_screwup21> the thing is, I installed oh-my-bash and it wiped out my .bashrc and replaced it with its own template. The weird part though, is that my `extract` function, which was  defined in my original bashrc, still works, when it's no longer in my ~/.bashrc. I'm trying to figure out where it it's defined...
<ayekat> leftyfb: seems you're right - `command` pretty much behaves like `type` in bash
<ghost_> tomreyn: 4.18.0-16-generic, GeForce GTX 750 Ti card, Nvidia-340 propietary driver. And it happens while I am using my desktop. Happened last while I was gaming and watching netflix.
<ghost_> tomreyn: and no, it has never happened on any other O.S. including linuxmint 19.1 debian 9.3 and ubuntu 17.10
<tomreyn> ghost_: i assume you rebooted since it last happened. did it happen during session before you last rebooted?
<ghost_> tomreyn:yes, it happened last session. About 35 minutes ago
<tomreyn> ghost_: please post your  system log from this previous session using: journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<ghost_> https://termbin.com/f7ixy
<ghost_> tomreyn:sorry I forgot to tag you. https://termbin.com/f7ixy
<linuxsec> information btc?
<lordcirth__> Is there a list of all the language-specific #ubuntu channels?
<lordcirth__> !id | linuxsec
<ubottu> linuxsec: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<metabsd> Can I use clearpart with curtin or preseed in recent ubuntu version ?
<Kon-> Dbus has decided to start looking for org.gnome.SessionManager and thus is now broken, as I'm on Kubuntu. How can I change this to get Dbus working again?
<lordcirth__> Kon-, you should probably pastebin the exact error message you are getting
<tomreyn> ghost_: so this happened after 2 days of uptime. from the log, it's not clear what happened exactly. does this happen only after the system has been running for days?
<ramsub07> Hi guys, I want to copy a directory with 1.4 million files. How do I do that efficiently ?
<tomreyn> metabsd: /join #ubuntu-server
<ghost_> you know, it might be the case. I have just installed 18.10 like 2 days ago.... lol
<Kon-> lordcirth__: The long version is here. The complete output for busctl --user monitor when I try to run the application (qpaeq for pulseaudio-equalizer) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H7nCQj3y4P/
<Kon-> If you CTRL+F for Error you will only find 2
<Kon-> And they are the same one
<ghost_> tomreyn:omg, I keep forgetting to tag you I am so sorry. But that could be the case, I have only just installed 18.10 a couple days ago.
<ghost_> tomreyn, anyhow I will start shutting it down regularly. Thanks for they input, if I have any other issues I will return. you guys are the real superheroes. :)
<Kon-> ErrorMessage="The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<ghost_> tomreyn:^
<tomreyn> ghost_: alright, let's hope it doesn'T occur again. what i see on the log is that some minutes before it happened, the runescape client crashed, and there were some compatibility issues between it and the gnome-shell (but those may be benign).
<lordcirth__> Kon-, and does something not work? Normally that sort of thing is a harmless warning
<tomreyn> ghost_: so this could be a contributing factor, but that's just a wild guess.
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07: The most efficent and error tolorant method I can think of is to use rsync... otherwise standard file copy works just fine
<ghost_> tomreyn:okay, it could be the case. I was playing runescape before, have played since the crash as well. but I hope not cause, I need to play mah games lol...
<ghost_> tomreyn:anyhow, shutting down now. thanks man :)
<Kon-> lordcirth__: Yes. Pulseaudio-equalizer which was working hours ago is now working no more. Let me give you the output from that. Dbus times out. The application has since been purged and reinstalled, and pulse config files removed. Seems to be a DBus issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9ZSCXPny7G/
<Kon-> lordcirth__: If we look in dbus-monitor, we get 2 addition errors not seen in busctl.  STRING "Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.kssld5': no such name" and STRING "The given match rule wasn't found and can't be removed" and
<jamie_1> hey, im looking for a way to monitor for any incoming connections which will output to terminal when it receives any requests to establish a connection coming inwards
<jamie_1> im working on https://pasteboard.co/I4uikVw.png and im using portmon right now but its causing issues due to calling the old network manager and im on 18.10
<faLUCE> sorry for the generic question but, how do you say in englis: "backupped file" or "backuped file" ?
<jamie_1> im using netstat -antp and using awk to parse the most active connection and listing them, but im not sure what would be the best way to list any incoming connections in the interface
<lordcirth__> faLUCE, backed up file
<faLUCE> thnks lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> jamie_1, you want to get a list of all inbound open connections, sorted by bandwidth?
<jamie_1> lordcirth__: yes, or just any inbound... as there should be none unless i am doing them myself
<lordcirth__> jamie_1, so, most tools don't really distinguish between directions
<lordcirth__> What you could do is filter to connections that are using a local port below 1024
<lordcirth__> As outbound connections will use a random high port
<jamie_1> lordcirth__: okay, ill see what i can come up with
<jamie_1> lordcirth__: would i be able to use tcp dump and grep '<'
<jamie_1> sorry grep > "myhostname"
<jamie_1> or will that just show anything sending a packet to my machine
<pragmaticenigma> I think this is sounding more complicated than it is... Outgoing connections in netstat usually have your localmachine in the source column, while incoming connections would have your localmachin in the destination column
<pragmaticenigma> or am I missing something?
<lordcirth__> jamie_1, tcpdump shows every packet, not connection direction, yeah
<lordcirth__> pragmaticenigma, netstat doesn't show source/dest, only local/foreign
<lordcirth__> It only knows what sockets are open, not how they were opened
<linuxsec> problem use ubuntu?
<lordcirth__> !id | linuxsec
<lordcirth__> linuxsec, Indonesia? /join #ubuntu-id
<pragmaticenigma> how can I get netstat to show the full reversed domain lookup value?
<lordcirth__> pragmaticenigma, full as opposed to what?
<lordcirth__> It does reverse DNS by default
<pragmaticenigma> nevermind "-W" shows the full domain value
<linuxsec> ngopi woi wkwk
<tomreyn> linuxsec: this channel is english only, as you have been told before.
<tomreyn> linuxsec: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jamie_1> lordcirth__: ah, thanks. kinda stinks... but i guess i can just stick with the one portmon call since it only cases a freeze if it has something to actively display, so if there are no inbound connections its fine, and if there is one i have bigger problems then it freezing my conky XD
<jamie_1> *than it freezing
<lordcirth__> jamie_1, you could also use shorewall, and enable logging of inbound connections
<lliurex> window
<otyy> Hey there, got a problem with gsetting : wathever I set about gnome.desktop.lockdown or gnome.desktop.screensaver get overwritten when opening gnome-control-center. Anyone know why this weird behaviour and how to workaround it ?
<otyy> I basically just want to change "auto-lock" of the session from a script, that's basically all I want to do. Any way would be good to me.
<jamie_1> lordcirth__: ill look into it! thanks! tbh the conky overlay im working on is just a hobby project so its not the end of the world if i cant track specific inbound connections without using portmon, none of the other people i share it with are on 18.10 so they have no issues with it
<itsonlybinary> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/lxd  <-- does this mean in the next LTS that lxd will be in snap not apt?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | itsonlybinary
<ubottu> itsonlybinary: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<itsonlybinary> thanks
<DarXKai> hi
<DarXKai> anyone awake?
<teward> DarXKai: ask a real question
<teward> !ask | DarXKai
<ubottu> DarXKai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarXKai> ok ...
<dejuren> awake in which time zone?
<DarXKai> SSL/TCL got problems setting up an eggdrop
<DarXKai> I don't care if they awake
<DarXKai> awakeness would be the thing not geographic location ;-)
<nacc> DarXKai: that doesn't seem like an ubuntu question
<DarXKai> it might be chmod thing as the bots being denied axx to the library
<DarXKai> it aint specifically
<DarXKai> its a nix thing I think
<leftyfb> DarXKai: try #eggdrop
<DarXKai> thanks fella ;-)
<DarXKai> cya
<nacc> DarXKai: hint, read channel /topic when you j oin
<DarXKai> FWIW: tribalism is lame, oh and don't complain ppl arrive when they get skull dragged in ;-)
<leftyfb> heh, cute
<linuxsec> hello everyone
<addajones> hi
<qwebirc25875> hi
<linuxsec> oi oi
<qwebirc25875> i need a help
<rynak4> What do you need help with?
<qwebirc25875> i want to uninstall ubuntu and install windows 7
<qwebirc25875> can anyone help me?
<teward> qwebirc25875: get Windows 7 ISO, write to USB stick, boot to Windows 7 installer, delete any partitions that Windows sees, use 'Free Space' for Windows install, it'll automatically do the steps to erase Ubuntu and add Windows.
<rynak4> qwebirc25875: It's basically the same for any Linux (i.e. you can find tutorials in the internet). Short version: a) Backup/Copy all the data you want to keep b) Wipe everything c) Install Windows 7
<qwebirc25875> how to wipe everything
<qwebirc25875> i am new to this
<qwebirc25875> actually this ubuntu is  giving so many problem in audio..
<rynak4> qwebirc25875: Either use the Windows installer as teward said (i.e. delete all partitions) or use some other tools (e.g. gparted from Linux Live ISO)
<qwebirc25875> sometimes it is coming but most of the time it won't
<qwebirc25875> <rynak4> isany step by step documents? there
<rynak4> qwebirc25875: I am sure there is a tutorial for this online but I currently cannot search one
<qwebirc25875> i have bootable usb stick with me
<huggybeers> hello
<huggybeers> I am new to chat
<qwebirc25875> but i am not able to delete the partition nd install windows
<rynak4> qwebirc25875: I'm sorry, but I didn't use a Windows Live USB for years :/
<qwebirc25875> no no not windows live.....
<qwebirc25875> i have a usb of win-7
<qwebirc25875> @rynak4 can u plz help me?
<linuxsec> maybe i can help u
<rynak4> I have a question myself: My computer (desktop, Ryzen) sometimes hangs in a weird way: The monitors turn black (no video) and the Network seems to be disconnected (no ssh/ping anymore). However, the computer is still running and USB devices are powered. It also happened under Ubuntu, Debian and Arch. Can anyone make a guess what is happening?
<teward> qwebirc25875: when you boot into the Win7 USB stick, does it show you any partitions or just "Empty Space" or "Free Space"?
<linuxsec> send me your emaiil
<qwebirc25875> kdsingh891@gail.com
<teward> don't share your emails here
<teward> instant way to get spammed
<teward> and privacy problems
<qwebirc25875> i connect usb nd then pressed f12
<qwebirc25875> it is going to bootmanager but not showing any usb thing
<rynak4> qwebirc25875: How did you create your Win7 USB Stick?
<qwebirc25875> using software...i made it bootable..
<rynak4> software? ...
<qwebirc25875> ohh...@teward thanks...i will take care of that
<qwebirc25875> my friend has given that..
<qwebirc25875> i didn't ask about that
<rynak4> It looks like the USB Stick is not the one you need / not made correctly / broken. What you could try is to go into your BIOS Settings and enable Legacy boot (instead of UEFI) if this is not enabled yet.
<qwebirc25875> after that?
<rynak4> And then try again booting the USB stick with F12
<qwebirc25875> ohh...okay
<qwebirc25875> thnks
<jamie_1> the moment when you realize you have spent entirely way to much time building a system monitor because you can
<nathdwek> Hi guys, can you recommend an application to browse single page pdfs as I would browse a photo gallery?
<nathdwek> I am writing an article and all my figures are saved as pdfs, but it's a bit unpractical to browse them when I am on the look for a specific figure
<pragmaticenigma> nathdwek: for software recommendations, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevindank> Hello,  I have a website running on a ubuntu 18 server, and I want to move the site from the /mysite/public_html folder to the /mysite/ folder
<kevindank> do i just do a sudo mv?
<Blueking> how can I see what folders are on wich hdd ?
<kevindank> so the site is current in /var/www/websitename/public_html  is where it currently resides and I want it to be in /var/www/websitename/
<JuJUBee> blackflow, home dirs moved over fine.  Thanks for the help earlier.
<the-noob> any ideas why my keyring won't open even if I have the auto-login disabled ?
<the-noob> I'm being asked for the password every time I open an app that requires it (Skype, MySQL Workbench)
<leftyfb> kevindank: first, there is no "ubuntu 18". Second, just move it and update the site config in your web server. If you don't know how to do that, you should probably read up on the documentation for whatever web server software you are running. It will typically be under "VirtualHost"
<qwebirc8019> I kubuntu and need to install Ubuntu on a friend's laptop. I think it's uefi based and he needs windows dual boot. I had some quick questions regarding uefi
<lordcirth__> qwebirc8019, go ahead and ask
<qwebirc8019> Okay so first of all, how do I create a uefi bootable usb?
<lordcirth__> qwebirc8019, the normal Ubuntu ISO works for both. Just dd it.
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: are you creating it from a linux or windows OS or...?
<qwebirc8019> Linux
<lordcirth__> I believe he said he'
<EriC^^> nevermind, just noticed the kubuntu
<lordcirth__> s running kubuntu
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: do, "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M conv=fsync status=progress"
<EriC^^> where sdx is the usb name
<qwebirc8019> What do bs and cin
<EriC^^> maybe checksum the iso prior to using dd as well
<qwebirc8019> *conv do?
<yvyz> Block Size sets the size of each read and write block. so you technically trasnfer data in 4Meg chunks... etc etc
<EriC^^> bs is the block size, so it transfers quicker, conv=fsync means it will run sync after it's done so everything is copied right
<qwebirc8019> Got it. Thank you. Why do we use 4M, though?
<lordcirth__> qwebirc8019, default is 512b, which is really slow. 1M, 4M, etc all work fine
<EriC^^> cause that's about where you get a nice speed difference in my experience
<lordcirth__> ah, conv=fsync replaces doing && sync. Cool, I will try to remember that
<qwebirc8019> Thank you. Now for uefi, I would need a /boot/efi too along with root and/home right? I assume there would already be the windows efi partition? How do I use and/it extend it?
<EriC^^> yeah, i think it also only syncs the transfered stuff and not everything lordcirth__
<BluesKaj> yup bs=4M is decently fast , but not too large to lose data
<qwebirc8019> And/or *
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: yeah there should already be a windows efi partition, likely it has enough space to accommodate ubuntu (it just needs a few mb's)
<qwebirc8019> How much do you think should be enough for both the os?
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: ~300mb is more than enough
<EriC^^> you could probably make do with like 100 too easily
<EriC^^> my efi is 51mb with windows + ubuntu
<qwebirc8019> Oh. I read on some guides that said at least 256 MB per os
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: just so you know, some uefi implementations can be tricky, after installing ubuntu you might keep just getting windows til you "do something"
<EriC^^> with acer's for instance you need to set an admin password to get extra options in the bios to "trust" ubuntu
<EriC^^> with others, you might even have to trick the bios into thinking its booting windows instead of ubuntu/grub
<qwebirc8019> I have a dell on single boot kubuntu. So it's easy. His is a lenovo yoga. And he wants dual boot too. So what else should I do?
<EriC^^> aha i think on lenovo i ended up switching the efi files to get it to boot
<lordcirth__> qwebirc8019, step 0: backups
<qwebirc8019> I have already told him to back all the important things up
<qwebirc8019> So we're good to go
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: if you're able to come online if the install doesnt boot you can go from there and see what can be done
<qwebirc8019> Also do I need to format the usb to ext4 or fat or should I just run dd?
<EriC^^> no dd will copy everything including the partition table on the iso
<lordcirth__> qwebirc8019, you are dd'ing to the disk, not a partition, so it will overwrite the partition table
<qwebirc8019> So I choose "something else" then mount root and/home as ext4. And swap. Then I choose the efi partition, Mount it as /boot/efi and do it format it?
<qwebirc8019> Is there anything else I'm missing?
<EriC^^> qwebirc8019: dont format it, cause it'll remove the windows files
<neoweb> usb 3.0 and displaylink stuff work?
<neoweb> hmm
<neoweb> https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/683482-displaylink-support-for-ubuntu-now-available
<qwebirc48537> Hello. Is there anyone who could help me on ubuntu for windows?
<lordcirth__> !wsl | qwebirc48537
<ubottu> qwebirc48537: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<lsm5> hi, I'm curious if there's a new package in debian, how long does it take for it to propagate to ubuntu (ubuntu 18.04 in particular), the package in question is slirp4netns https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/slirp4netns
<ioria> !info slirp4netns disco
<ubottu> slirp4netns (source: slirp4netns): User-mode networking for unprivileged network namespaces. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1 (disco), package size 47 kB, installed size 114 kB
<tgm4883> lsm5: it probably won't propagate to 18.04. It would need a backport to do so
<tgm4883> !info slirp4netns bionic
<ubottu> Package slirp4netns does not exist in bionic
<lsm5> tgm4883: i see, is there a handy link I could use to request a backport?
<blackflow> lsm5: you could always try and do it yourself  https://wiki.debian.org/SimpleBackportCreation
<tgm4883> lsm5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<lsm5> blackflow: ha yup, i was hoping it'd be available by default, else I'll put it on my ppa
<lsm5> tgm4883: ack, thanks I'll read through it
<FreeBDSM> hello, how to figure out what FS type do I have?
<FreeBDSM> I've installed xubuntu and I can't figure out how to increase partition
<Southern_Gentlem> mount
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<hardwell_> Hello
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: `parted ls` `Error: Could not stat device ls - No such file or directory.`
<FreeBDSM> Southern_Gentlem: /dev/sdc3 on /home type ext4
<FreeBDSM> but is it inside llvm?
<sorin-mihai> is there a way to enforce a certain MAC to a bond interface created with netplan?
<Southern_Gentlem> FreeBDSM,  and what partitions do you have inside the lvm
<FreeBDSM> Southern_Gentlem: `lvs` `-su: /sbin/lvs: No such file or directory`
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, if parted says that /home is /dev/sdc3, then it's not LVM. That would show up as /dev/mapper/something
<Southern_Gentlem> FreeBDSM,  and the parted -ls does work you missed the -
<deadrom> hi
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: there's a "-" before ls
<FreeBDSM> https://paste.ee/p/dMjdK
<deadrom> what disk backup program does not compress data by hook or by crook but compresses empty spaces on the go? I dd'ed through pixz (=xz multithreaded ) I lose tremendous speed. need to backup a half-full 1tb ssd to a 500gb ssd
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: you want to expand the root fs?
<lordcirth_> deadrom, dd is going to be an expensive way to back up, especially if you don't 0 free space. Back up your files instead
<sorin-mihai> there's no lvm in that partitioning scheme
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: well, I think it won't be good because it will go stripe then on the disk: [biosgrub | root | home | root | swap]
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: you can boot a live usb and use gparted to shrink and move the home fs,then expand the root fs
<EriC^^> backup first obviously
<lordcirth_> Yeah, back up and be aware that if you cancel it or lose power, you'll need to restore
<izman> Hi, does anyone here have a T480s on 18.04 without this https://github.com/erpalma/throttled script running? I'm just curious about the OOTB experience with these laptops. More specifically if they hit the 80c/25w they should on Linux.
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: nevermind the shrinking home part, just noticed you have a ton of space after the home partition
<sorin-mihai> and another ton of swap space
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: you could always use that space to make a separate /var and /bin or whatever if that floats your boat
<tgm4883> izman: I don't think I've got that running on my X1C6. I've got to run to the car dealership but I could check it out later if you still need someone
<deadrom> lordcirth_: need full disk backup.
<lordcirth_> deadrom, ok, then you should zero free space on your filesystem, then it will compress easier
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: I think I'll just enlarge home then
<FreeBDSM> can I do that safely online?
<sorin-mihai> should
<FreeBDSM> I mean right on the live system
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i thought you wanted to expand the root fs?
<izman> tgm4883, that would be great, I'm guessing if your X1C6 sits around 80C just by default the T480s will also and according to this comment that is correct behavior... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1763144/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763144 in linux (Ubuntu) "Significantly lower power and thermal limits on ThinkPad T480s (and probably others) than on Windows" [Medium,Invalid]
<FreeBDSM> so is it lvm?
<deadrom> lordcirth_: yeh, but even compression level 1 it tries to compress data with 12 threads and crunch the heck out of it. it will speed up once it comes to the zeros, but until then I'll wait for hours
<sorin-mihai> doesn't look like lvm
<lordcirth_> deadrom, so you want a faster compression?
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: no it's not lvm, but ext4 supports live enlarging
<deadrom> lordcirth_: yes. compressing zeros like that but just losely skim over data but not care too much
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: well, I think making it 50G would be nice, but if that requires switching off and doing backup - this means this operation is not safe and I'll definitely screw things up
<EriC^^> you'd need to remount read only, run fsck, then use resize2fs
<tgm4883> izman: I defintely dont' run 80C by default. That said, I do run baseline kernels on this box
<FreeBDSM> actually, I might have omitted an important part, here it is: https://paste.ee/p/v84hR
<tgm4883> izman: I've got to run, but I just ran this short test in case it helps  http://i.imgur.com/MLYJ5VT.png
<FreeBDSM> my home is 'encrypted'
<FreeBDSM> (dunno what it is encrypted with, lol)
<lordcirth_> deadrom, try pigz -1 ?
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, if you chose home directory encryption in the installer, it's ecryptfs
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: it's not really unsafe, just that if the power goes off or it freezes or whatever you'd be screwed without a backup
<FreeBDSM> lordcirth_: yeah, I did that
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: yeah that's just ecryptfs as mentioned
<EriC^^> it wont make any difference for your project
<deadrom> lordcirth_: oooh, that's *way* faster than pixz -1 ! thanks
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: you should have a backup anyways, btw :P
<lordcirth_> deadrom, gzip is an older, faster, slightly less compressing algo. And pigz is well written
<hardwell_> Hello
<lordcirth_> xz is quite slow at compressing
<lordcirth_> hardwell_, hi
<izman> hmm that probably fell under the umbrella of a burst load though, which means it would make sense that it hung out at ~20w for 30seconds or however long that took
<izman> the larger issue was linux machines throttling to sub 1ghz and 15w
<FreeBDSM> well, backup is a good idea, after all
<hardwell_> Test
<FreeBDSM> dunno how to do that though
<deadrom> lordcirth_: but what a difference, I get 350MB/s now over around 40 with pixz
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: copy the contents of your home dir completely somewhere else.. and have the passphrase for the encryption somewhere safe
<deadrom> lordcirth_: um no wait.. aborted "no space left on device". weird..
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: do you want the backup encrypted or no?
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: thing is... I don't have a passphrase
<FreeBDSM> so I really don't know how encryption works
<FreeBDSM> it sounds fake to me
<coz_> ??
<hardwell_> How do I update BRLTTY to its latest version?
<mweb> ▲ Hi guys, I would like to know how can I access to a DNS router page http://myrouterdomain with stubby (DNS-over-TLS) because without stubby I can access to a http://myrouterdomain?
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, ecryptfs uses the same passphrase as you use to login, and decrypts your homedir when you enter it. If you change your user password, it will stop working
<Southern_Gentlem> mweb, so does the routor support tls ?
<Southern_Gentlem> have you gotten certs for the routor ?
<lordcirth_> coz_, do you have a support question?
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: :D
<Southern_Gentlem> since you are running http instead of https that tells me possible no on both questions
<FreeBDSM> lordcirth_: but how does it work if I change my user's password? do files get re-saved?
<mweb> Southern_Gentlem I can access to my router by http OR https
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: well, if you dont have the passphrase, then you absolutely need to keep the "wrapped passphrase" with you somewhere safe + your login password that it uses with it to decrypt your stuff
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, if you change it on the command line, your homedir will just fail to mount next login. There's a recovery key that you can save.
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: what's a wrapped passphrase?
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: actually i think you can just unwrap the passphrase using some ecryptfs-something tool and write it down somewhere safe
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, ecryptfs generates a key, encrypts your files with it, then encrypts the key with your password. So you can change your password quickly, and also save the unwrapped password elsewhere.
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: your files are encrypted using a long jibberish passphrase right? the wrapped passphrase is that passphrase that's used, except it's been encrypted using your login pass, so that way when you login it just unwraps the passphrase, and uses that one with your files to show them decrypted
<mweb> Southern_Gentlem I have configured stubby with correctly but if I access to a my router page with DomainRouter fail while if I access with a IP Address works. ▲ Why?
<lordcirth_> hardwell_, brltty is in the Ubuntu repositories. Do you need a newer version than the one there? I see 5.5-4ubuntu2.0.1 installed.
<Southern_Gentlem> https vs http
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: it's better to unwrap the passphrase and write it down, in case you lose the wrapped one, or somehow forget your current login
<hardwell_> Yes. I want to upgrade BRLTTY to version 6.0.
<lordcirth_> deadrom, which device filled up?
<deadrom> lordcirth_: I'm an idiot. got the path wrong and wrot eto the live stick... so to tmpfs. got it on now, still 165MB/s tho which still is 4x of pixz
<FreeBDSM> lordcirth_: where is that key stored?
<deadrom> FreeBDSM: lost passphrase?
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: sorry, but your explanation is confusing. Passphrase is usually a password for a key.
<FreeBDSM> deadrom: dunno yet
<FreeBDSM> I mean, I know my user's password
<Swell> Swelled gorman
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: that's just the logistics of ecryptfs, passphrase is the key
<FreeBDSM> my files are ecryptfs'ed
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<Swell> sorry meant Norman lol
<Swell> wrong channel
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: if you want the actual passphrase use "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase" to write it down
<lordcirth_> hardwell_, it should work if you download https://brltty.app/archive/brltty-6.0-1.x86_64.rpm and use Alien to convert it to a .deb
<FreeBDSM> EriC^^: it asks for a passphrase
<FreeBDSM> (I mean the unwrap command)
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, yes. That's the same passphrase as you use to login
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: yeah type your normal login
<mweb> Southern_Gentlem I think that is not a problem of the protocol http or https, but a stubby configuration because I setted in NetworkManager Automatic DHCP (only address) and in the DNS box I set 127.0.0.1 to address a stubby
<FreeBDSM> what's login? there's a user and a password
<FreeBDSM> do you mean the password?
<lordcirth_> FreeBDSM, yes, the password you use to log in
<EriC^^> yeah
<lordcirth_> That's how ecryptfs offers encryption with no extra work for the user - it just grabs your password when you are logging in anyway
<EriC^^> i wonder if he has to also copy some fnek stuff, for the filename encryption
<mweb> Southern_Gentlem ▲ the web navigation work perfectly with a DNS-over-TLS but If I navigate to a local domanin of the router not works!
<hardwell_> OK. Also, is it illegal to use BitTorrent to download the ISO of Ubuntu? Will I be arrested if I download Linux using BitTorrent?
<EriC^^> nevermind, there doesnt seem to be any fnek related stuff in the ~/.ecryptfs wiki
<EriC^^> *in the wiki
<lordcirth_> hardwell_, no, the official website has the torrents - BitTorrent is perfectly legal, for legal uses.
<hardwell_> So can I download any Linux distro using BitTorren without being arrested?
<lordcirth_> hardwell_, Any Linux distro that gives their ISOs away freely, which is nearly all of them
<lordcirth_> Most distros actually have official torrents, use those.
<sorin-mihai> is there a way to enforce a certain MAC to a bond interface created with netplan?
<pragmaticenigma> sorin-mihai: ask in ##networking
<lordcirth_> sorin-mihai, https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1718607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718607 in netplan "netplan should support setting MAC addresses in software" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lordcirth_> So yes, it's just undocuments
<lordcirth_> *ed
<sorin-mihai> lordcirth_, i still don't understand why it would create random MACs that don't remotely look like the hardware ones
<lordcirth_> sorin-mihai, I dunno. I had to set a mac to make bridges work properly.
<lordcirth_> Well, to make bridges with their own IPs work.
<BobFrankly> so in trying to fix a 100% full /boot partition, I typoed a space into the wrong spot and nuked /boot
<BobFrankly> I'm still in the server, is there anyway to recover before rebooting?
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: what version of ubuntu?
<BobFrankly> 4.4.0-79
<BobFrankly> -generic
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: cat /etc/issue
<BobFrankly> 16.04.3 LTS
<BobFrankly> \n \l as well
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: sudo apt install --reinstall grub linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<BobFrankly> in progress, that all I need
<BobFrankly> ?
<leftyfb> you could also reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-79-generic , but the hew kernel will be more up to date
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: I think so. Take a look in boot once it's done
<leftyfb> sorry, hwe, not hew
<BobFrankly> I'm primarily a windows admin, what should I be looking for?
<BobFrankly> I see /boot/grub and 3 files within
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GmSbK7j2By/   roughly that <~~~ give or take kernel versions
<lordcirth_> BobFrankly, so, you need a kernel (vmlinuz*), an initrd (initrd.img*) and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BobFrankly> getting "maxreports reached allready" in a few of these lines, is that just for logging or is it going to break stuff?
<BobFrankly> yeah, still missing stuff in grub
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: what are you missing?
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo update-grub
<BobFrankly> is there a command to produce the list you did?
<BobFrankly> yeah, grub folder is looking more full now
<BobFrankly> though I don't have a grub.cfg file
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: after you ran the install and update?
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: I'm also assuming your drive is sda, that could be wrong
<BobFrankly> ya
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: lsblk -e 7 -f
<leftyfb> that should tell us what your drive name is
<BobFrankly> boot is sda1
<BobFrankly> is grub.cfg going to show to ls? or do I need a switch for hidden?
<leftyfb> no, it's not hidden
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: try running sudo update-grub again just for fun ... that really should generate it
<BobFrankly> I did, this is what I've got in /boot/grub    https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KJTPWVN2m5/
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: looks like you're using grub1 not grub2
<EriC^^> "dpkg -l | grep"
<BobFrankly> EriC^^: something missing some that grep
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: ah my bad, "dpkg -l | grep grub"
<BobFrankly> I got 4 lines, what am I looking for?
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BobFrankly> yeah, that works
<BobFrankly> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ph2RhPJksS/
<leftyfb> BobFrankly: oh, this is an ec2 instance?
<BobFrankly> it's a VMWare VM
<BobFrankly> Ubuntu Server
<BobFrankly> running InfluxDB
<BobFrankly> so no :P
 * BobFrankly apoligies if he's coming across as a jerk
<BobFrankly> so am I good?
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: you're using grub1
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc+
<bwine> Hi there, how do I remove a network connection that isn't listed in the network manager? Unfortunately my system always defaults to it when I start up wifi also.
<BobFrankly> there's my grub.cfg file
<BobFrankly> upon reboot, it drops to initramfs. I tried exit, and got this: https://pasteboard.co/I4wNfvg.png
<hhyd__> czesmir
<hhyd__> hello world
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: share 'sudo blkid; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<BobFrankly>    /boot  - no such file or dir
<BobFrankly> blkid shows a different UUID then the one being alerted in the image
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: odd, try to boot from grub manually using 'c'
<EriC^^> type 'ls' and list the partitions here
<BobFrankly> https://pasteboard.co/I4wV1CC.png - partially helpful
<EriC^^> do you have a live usb you can boot
<BobFrankly> it's VMWare, I'll have to copy in an ISO
<EriC^^> ok
<abdulhakeem> Is there a way in php.ini to have no file size upload limit?
<abdulhakeem> maybe setting it to -1M or something?
<rokizar> hi
<rokizar> pple
<rokizar> hi pubg on linux
<shiroininja> hey friend
<rokizar> hi
<rokizar> how are you
<shiroininja> Good, relaxing, watch Halt and Catch Fire
<rokizar> can i run PUBG  in linux
<neon_burn> howdy
<rokizar> hi
<shiroininja> I dunno
<rokizar> shit
<rokizar> hhhhhhh
<neon_burn> :D
<rokizar> neon
<neon_burn> yeh?
<rokizar> can i run pubg on linux
<pragmaticenigma> rokizar: No, it is not possible to run PUBG on Linux
<rokizar> oooo no
<rokizar> hhhhhhhh
<rokizar> anyway thank you
<rokizar> question !
<BobFrankly> ftos: so I've got a live CD booted
<rokizar> how can i change language in libreoffice  to type
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<shibboleth> are there not x86 bionic isos/media?
<shibboleth> i can find blogs on "how to make them yourself", but really?
<valinton> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (4,00GHz) • Memory: Physical: 5,7 ГиБ Total (3,3 ГиБ Free) Swap: 7,7 ГиБ Total (7,7 ГиБ Free) • Storage: 42,8 ГБ / 67,4 ГБ (24,6 ГБ Free) • VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter @ Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge • Uptime: 2d 8h 14m 51s
<BobFrankly> EriC^^: found ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair while I was waiting for response, this got me going.   Thanks for all of your and leftyfb's help
<EriC^^> BobFrankly: cool np
<BobFrankly> your help got me close and got me the search terms that led me to that
<EriC^^> ah shucks
<EriC^^> :D
<BobFrankly> have a good weekend all!
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth: Ubuntu is no longer distributing 32bit ISO images. If you need to install on a 32 bit system, you can use the mini.iso which still has a 32 bit version. The mini.iso installer requires an active internet connection as the packages are downloaded as they are installed
<pragmaticenigma> !mini | shibboleth: for more information
<ubottu> shibboleth: for more information: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shibboleth> come on. x86 isn't fringe. they're saving how many man hours not supporting it?
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth: it's not man hours... it takes a lot of time, and server costs to build and verify the images
<shibboleth> a x86 server iso wouldn't killa anyone :)
<pragmaticenigma> shibboleth: Again, that's why they still produce the mini.iso... it can install any flavor of Ubuntu, best part, your installed system is already up to date when the installation is complete
<Scottbert__> Is there a way to make alsamixer's settings stick instead of having to unmute the headphone jack after every boot?
<jeremy31> Scottbert__: Does it behave differently if the headphones are unplugged during boot?  I have my laptop speakers muted but it goes off mute if I plug headphones in
<Scottbert__> No. Last boot they were unplugged -- I plugged them in and had to unmute manually. This boot they were plugged in, no change
<Scottbert__> Whether I'm using KDE or not shouldn't matter for this behavior, right?
<Scottbert__> Just checking if I should be in #Kubuntu instead
#ubuntu 2019-03-09
<catbeard> how do i get ubuntu to stop turning off my tv when i lock my computer
<rebab> how can I remove an installed program (tar)?
<Sleaker> a tarred program is only 'installed' insofar as it's extracted onto your system
<Sleaker> the typical method of installing software is via dpkg/apt which use the debian packaging system
<OerHeks> depends what was in that tar, if you had to upack it and run the exectable, just remove that polder
<Sleaker> so if you didn't install it via dpkg/apt then you're kind of on your own with what the tarred program did if you've run any sort of install scripts that came with it
<Sleaker> if all you did was untar it. probably just delete the directly.
<OerHeks> c/polder/folder
<Sleaker> directory*
<rebab> I've installed it (make install)
<Sleaker> rebab: so you built some app from source.
<Sleaker> rebab: you should check what the makefile does when install is called so you know how to reverse it
<OerHeks> rebab, without knowing what program, i hope you build uninstall too :-D
<OerHeks> so sparse with information, you can get many answers
<Sleaker> rebab: basically, you've just done something to your system that we can't really tell you what it did, and you're not using the normal software installation method. You're kind of in the 'do it only if you know what you're doing' area.
<OerHeks> what ubuntu version, what program, what manual did you follow?
<rebab> i've figured it out. "make uninstall" worked
<OerHeks> :-)
<royal_screwup21> anyone know of sites like cryptopals, except for a different topic than cryptography? I like the challenges and how each subsequent challenge build on top of the previous ones https://cryptopals.com/
<badSophia> how can i know it is 64bit or 32bit?
<hggdh> badSophia: uname -i
<Bashing-om> badSophia: 'uname -m' too :)
<badSophia> x86-64 is 64bit or 32bit?
<hggdh> badSophia: 64
<badSophia> ah 8)
<badSophia> thanks
<rebab> me again. how can I remove a program's config file without remove it?
<felipe_> .
<ShadowWizard> I have tried install LAMP in a new install of 18.4 server twice using this guide https://dzone.com/articles/install-lamp-on-ubuntu-1804-1  And another time using another guide I can't find.  And mysql keeps demanding a password I never set.  As soon as I get to mysql_secure_installation it asks for a password.  My account password doesn't work.  Blank doesn't work.  What is going on?  Is there
<ShadowWizard> a better guide to follow?
<ShadowWizard> p.s.  By twice, I mean formatting the hdd and installing the OS again
<cim209> why does ubuntu server require frequent reboots?
<cim209> like every week or bi-weekly
<CodeMouse92> cim209: It shouldn't. Most run without reboot for years on end. It probably has to do with your configuration.
<OerHeks> openssl update, kernel update ..
<cim209> CodeMouse92: the motd shows system restart required
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: try this: sudo -s -u mysql mysql -u root
<cim209> i'm on 18.04 LTS wit livepatch enabled
<OerHeks> check out USN
<CodeMouse92> cim209: Like OerHeks said...updates.
<nisstyre> assuming you have a mysql user (grep mysql /etc/passwd to check)
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<cim209> i do have auto updates enabled but the amount of reboots in ridiculous
<cim209> is*
<OerHeks> if you have livepatch enabled, it secures 1 reboot
<OerHeks> so you will need to reboot after al, but on your time
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: error 1698 access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: try doing the mysql_secure_installation script with that
<Bashing-om> cim209: https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch <- apply critical kernel security fixes without rebooting ,
<cim209> Bashing-om: i do have that enabled
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: How do I do that.  Please how me the enire command.
<cim209> OerHeks: it's frequent
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: I don't have the command. The suggestion is to run it as the "mysql" user
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: you could try "sudo -s -u mysql", and then run the "mysql_secure_installation" script
<OerHeks> cim209, sorry to hear that, but it is needed.
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: I don't know how to do it.  Thats why i am asking.  I have no idea how it got a password.  i never gave it one.  i installed apache2, mysql-server, and then ran the script, and it asks for password
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: are you sure it's not asking you for a password so it can SET one?
<nisstyre> On my system that script says this: "In order to log into MariaDB to secure it, we'll need the current password for the root user.  If you've just installed MariaDB, and you haven't set the root password yet, the password will be blank, so you should just press enter here."
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: no, because when I enter the password, it sa "Access denied doe user 'root'@'localhost'  Its a VM, I can show you a screenshot.
<cim209> OerHeks: my dedicated takes forever to boot up
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: well whatever script or tool you used to set it up must've set the root password then
<nisstyre> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-reset-your-mysql-or-mariadb-root-password
<cim209> just checked "cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs" and it says linux-base was updated
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: I didn't use any.  It installed, then I typed the secure command.  Let me give you a screenshot
<cim209> so i guess it's a necessity
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: the documentation I just linked tells you how to reset the password without knowing it
<cim209> ShadowWizard: your mysql root password is in /etc/mysql/conf.d/my.cnf
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: How did a password get set?!?!?!  https://i.imgur.com/DqiwWy3.png
<cim209> or something similar
<nisstyre> ShadowWizard: that doesn't necessarily mean a password got set
<nisstyre> it's just saying that you couldn't authenticate with the "root" user
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: I will try resetting the password, but the last time I tried that it was to no avail..  brb
<ShadowWizard> nisstyre: Now its says the unix socket file doesn't exist.. Same thing that was happenign last tiem I tried.  Screenshot coming
<ShadowWizard> https://i.imgur.com/7Alm1BL.png
<cim209> ShadowWizard: did you look in my.cnf?
<ShadowWizard> cim209: The directions provided did not tell me to look in there.  But last tiem I did that (2 formats before this) it just has 2 inclides.
<cim209> ShadowWizard: your root password gets saved in a cnf file in /etc/mysql, just look in all the files
<ShadowWizard> My quesion is, HOW IS THIS HAPPENING!?!?!  Litreally.  Install ubuntu.  Rebooted VM.  Loged in.  Did update.  Installed apache2, installed mysql.  Ran script.  BAM!  Didn't work.
<ShadowWizard> cim209: I found the password in a debian.conf file.. WTF?!  Anyway I reset the password and will try and reboot it and see what happens.
<cim209> ShadowWizard: oh weird
<cim209> normally it would be in a my.cnf
<zFrostOP> hi
<ShadowWizard> cim209: I know.  That files only has 2 includes.  This is TOTALLY FUCKED!  Literally BRAND NEW INSTALLS!
<cim209> ShadowWizard: you should install mysql and your other stack in docker so if you mess up, you don't have to reinstall the whole OS
<Scottbert__> I need a windows virtual machine to run quickbooks. Is there any reason that 32-bit vs 64-bit windows would matter for this?
<ShadowWizard> cim209: changing that password didn't work.  Abd whats a docker?  I am not a linux guy my any strech of the imagination.  i am just trying to follow simple tutorials, and I am askee for passwords that don't exist!
<ShadowWizard> cim209: Perhaps this is a massive BUG?
<cim209> Scottbert__: 64-bit is recommended for higher ram machines
<Scottbert__> I have 8G on the host system
<cim209> 32-bit can only utilize up to 2gb of ram i think
<ShadowWizard> Anyone else have any suggestions?  I can format again and re-install the OS, again..
<Scottbert__> So there's no BENEFIT to using 32-bit, like lower resource usage
<cim209> ShadowWizard: did you change the password with mysql_secure_installation
<ShadowWizard> cim209: It wouldn't run.  I ran it, it asked for the current password, I gave it, sait it was wrong.  See the screenshot.  It shows i JUST installed mysql.
<cim209> did you use the password from the cnf file
<ShadowWizard> cim209: https://i.imgur.com/DqiwWy3.png
<cim209> you're doing it wrong, try mysql -u root -p
<ShadowWizard> cim209: After looking again, it wasn't the password for the root user, it was another password...
<cim209> the password in the conf file is the mysql root user password
<ShadowWizard> cim209: WHAT config file?
<cim209> you said you found it in debian.conf?
<ShadowWizard> No, it was the wrong one..  Just a sec, let me look around at a couple of things..
<cim209> ShadowWizard: https://i.imgur.com/FhzLAoY.png
<ShadowWizard> cim209: Yea, wish it was that simple...  Let me show you the mess I have.
<Guest93471> hello
<ShadowWizard> cim209: https://i.imgur.com/dUQ2Rp8.png
<ShadowWizard> more to come
<Scottbert__> So, whenever I look up virtualizing windows I get to a step where I'm advised to install a bunch of packages
<cim209> check if your password is in one of those files
<Scottbert__> but libvirt-bin is not available
<Scottbert__> What do I do about it?
<Guest93471> ip tracker ?
<ShadowWizard> cim209: I did.. please be paitent so I can show you the mess.
<ShadowWizard> https://i.imgur.com/SxSti7C.png
<cim209> ShadowWizard: so what the others said didn't work? stop mysql and then sudo mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &
<Scottbert__> NM, eventually googled the right words to learn that it's been obsoleted in favor of libvirt-daemon
<ShadowWizard> cim209: SAid it couldn't open a socket or something..
<cim209> maybe your mysql install is borked
<ShadowWizard> cim209: TWICE?!
<cim209> idk
<Guest93471> how to install photoshop CC on Ubuntu?
<ShadowWizard> cim209: again.  Did the followinsg.  Erased the VM.  Installed ubuntu.  Updated.  Installed apache2, Installed mysql.  Ran script, BANG! Didn't work.
<ShadowWizard>  Erased the VM.  Installed ubuntu.  Updated.  Installed apache2, Installed mysql.  Ran script, BANG! Didn't work.
<ShadowWizard> Yes, TWICE!
<cim209> what is the script?
<ShadowWizard> cim209:
<ShadowWizard> mysql_secure_installation
<Guest93471> what are you guys talking about ?
<cim209> ShadowWizard: yeah weird
<cim209> Guest93471: mysql issues
<ShadowWizard> Is there another tutorial I can follow to get LAMP working?  Not that I think it will matter, because its gonna have me do the same thing.
<cim209> ShadowWizard: idk, i don't use apache
<cim209> i have LEMP stack
<ShadowWizard> I think apache is irrilevent at this point..  Because its the mysql thats not working.
<ShadowWizard> I can try the whole thing again, and install mysql first instead.
<Guest93471> why i cant scroll with twofinger ? i have alredy turn on my natural scrolling
<ShadowWizard> But from my limited knowedge, it shouledn't make a difference,.
<Guest93471> when i first intall ubuntu its work but now didnt work...
<ShadowWizard> Guest12399: Welcome to my world.  The only thing I can come up with at this point is there is a MAJOR bug in it somewhere thats fuckign everythign up.
<cim209> lol
<Guest93471> -_-
<Guest93471> backbox and ubuntu ? which better ?
<ShadowWizard> cim209: Did you see the my.cnf file?  2 inclides, thats it
<Bashing-om> Guest93471: You ask that in the ubuntu channel .. bet on the response you get :)
<Guest93471> oww sorry
<OerHeks> yeah, go with backtrack, kali is old
<programmerq> Is there an install method to get a bootable USB drive that's a full/portable ubuntu installation?
<OerHeks> put the iso on 1 usb, and perform the install to the 2nd
<programmerq> yeah I should probably just do that. I've tried doing usb passthrough on virtualbox and vmware from osx, and I even looked into how to pass through a usb drive on hyper-v on windows 10. (I don't have a currently running linux box at the moment)
<OerHeks> you could deploy a vmware image, and store it on usb
<OerHeks> running from usb is sad
<programmerq> goal of running from USB is to test how well it works on some different laptop hardware without nuking the existing OS
<nima> Ok guys, the Ubuntu community convinced me . . . I am gonna try Ubuntu LTS as my new webserver.
<programmerq> last time I tried running linux  on a laptop was over a decade ago
<programmerq> and it didn't go well
<programmerq> so I'm not ready to nuke the existing os
<pragmaticenigma> programmerq: I wouldn't think that is a fair assessment though, since your bottle necked by the throughput of the USB device
<nima> I was asking this question earlier today, and was unfortunately disconnected.
<ShadowWizard> Found solution.  I wasn't using sudo when runnign the script..
<programmerq> I'm not worried about speed-- I'm worried about whether trackpad/wifi/etc work out of the box.
<pragmaticenigma> programmerq: you couldn't assess performance, you could test functionality
<programmerq> function keys, brightness
<programmerq> yup
<programmerq> that's my goal
<nima> Does anyone know of a guide to creating an LXC image of Ubuntu Server for my virtulazation server?
<pragmaticenigma> programmerq: and for that, you just need to image the live installer to the USB drive... no need for extra stuff
<OerHeks> in these 10 years linux made a huge jump, but an installation swapping from machine to machine,.. the GPU driver might need some work
<pragmaticenigma> programmerq: with USB you can get persistance though, which allows you to place on your desired settings for things
<programmerq> yup, persistence is part of what I need for testing different settings over several boots
<pragmaticenigma> programmerq: You can make a persistant USB... it's not hard
<programmerq> pragmaticenigma▸ that was my lead in question...
<programmerq> and I got an answer
<programmerq> and I'm going for it
<pragmaticenigma> ah, okay... saw a rabbit hole of vmware and all sorts of other things
<programmerq> yup, lol
<Deihmos> when i login it says 26 packages can be updated. 13 updates are security updates
<Bashing-om> programmerq: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent .
<Deihmos> i have the server set for just security updates
<programmerq> Bashing-om▸ I had come across that, but the only linux systems I have at the moment are virtualized, hence my previous rabbit hole of vmware and usb passthrough
<nima> Ok well, anyone here have any experience with creating LXC containers in Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Bashing-om> programmerq: :D Then as OerHeks Pointed out ... 2 USBs should do the trick.
<programmerq> yup!
<nima> programmerq: Please keep in mind that not all USB drives are created equally, there were some FreeNAS installs that wore out their USB boot drive quite quickly and crashed.
<programmerq> I'm certainly not worried about that for this short term functionality verification exercise.
<sethj> Can I get a GRUB commandline from a liveUSB?
<sethj> deleted the partition with my GRUB without thinking.. need to boot windows somehow to repair its MBR
<pragmaticenigma> !recovery | sethj
<ubottu> sethj: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<pragmaticenigma> sethj: Sorry... that might have the information you're looking for
<pragmaticenigma> sethj: The answer to your question is yes, you can use the Live image to fix your machine
<pragmaticenigma> sethj: I think this is what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<sethj> pragmaticenigma: yeah, there's no Linux left on this machine atm.
<sethj> I thought I could get a grub command prompt from the liveUSB to manually boot windows, but it doesn't seem like that's actually an option
<OerHeks> use a windows iso to fix that
<scott_> Okay thunderbird is losing all its passwords every time I close and reopen it
<scott_> This is untenable, any advice?
<sethj> OerHeks: I don't have one handy, but I guess I might have to
<OerHeks> its a free download on the ms site, AFAIK
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: Did you change settings in Thunderbird to not allow it to store passwords?
<OerHeks> remove/backup  the ~/.thunderbird folder and setup fresh
<scott_> I don't think I messed up the settings... I'd really rather not have to resetup all my mail accounts...
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: Thunderbird doesn't randomly forget how to save passwords... you would have had to changed a setting, installed an extension ... what was the last thing you remember doing?
<scott_> <_< Copying my entire user profile over from windows and being amazed that it actually loaded. And then after the first time this happened I deleted what was the password store according to a google search to see if it would remake it.
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: how did you delete it? where are the instructions?
<scott_> I guess this is somewhat an unsupported situation, but it'd be nice if there's just an option somewhere I need to
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: moving the profile over is supported by thunderbird... however manually editing the profile directory is not
<[n0mad]> scott_: tried this? https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1239779
<OerHeks> check your keyring/passwordstorage for multiple thunderbird instances?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: Thunderbird doesn't use the system keyrings
<[n0mad]> seems to be a pretty common occurrence according to the goog though.
<scott_> That's... weird. I THOUGHT I renamed pkcs11.txt to pkcs11.bak, but I don't see a .bak file here
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: use terminal to look... some file managers hide .bak files
<scott_> Holy crap. Closed thunderbird, deleted that file, opened thunderbird... and it's not even PROMPTING me for passwords now, it's remembering even ones that I've forgotten and hadn't re-entered yet on linux! Amazing!
<scott_> Wow. Thunderbird and waterfox have been THE easiest part of moving to linux, at least.
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: gald you seem to have it solved.
<pragmaticenigma> scott_: as I'm sure you doing, make sure you keep a backup of things you're moving over, just in case. Always a good idea to keep backups of everything
<Mininessie> Does have a good tutorial on installing Linux on a uefi bios
<scott_> Yeah. I copied from the old c:\users\scott\appdata\roaming\Thunderbird to ~\.thunderbird
<scott_> Now back to working on this virtual machine for quickbooks
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<eforever> Hello
<eforever> Any one here?
<kinghat> there are these online SVG editors and they have a nice grouping on fonts. is there a way to get like a font pack for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ubuntu studio has a font metapackage, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntustudio-fonts
<OerHeks> and install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<OerHeks> !info synpatic
<OerHeks> !info synpatics
<ubottu> Package synpatic does not exist in bionic
<ubottu> Package synpatics does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> with an a i presume
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<jtnunley> i think my ftp client isn't working, i'm trying to connect to ftp localhost but no matter what username and password i use it doesnt work
<jtnunley> im using pure-ftpd by the way
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: be carefull with ftp, its a security flaw these days
<jtnunley> im trying to write an app that downloads files from an ftp server, and im trying to test it but i cant make an account
<jtnunley> is there a better alternative?
<jtnunley> (to store files for download)
<Eickmeyer> !synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Eickmeyer> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: you want to download automated 24/7 from an ftp?
<Eickmeyer> Muon works really well even on a GTK desktop, imo.
<jtnunley> lotuspsychje: its complicated. i want to have the user input an option and then download a file from a server
<jtnunley> i didnt want to write more software (im not a good coder :-/) so i just thought i could run an ftp server to do it
<lotuspsychje> not sure i follow jtnunley
<jtnunley> basically
<jtnunley> i want to have a server where i can download files from, using an app
<jtnunley> (that i write)
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: are you on ubuntu-server?
<jtnunley> no, why?
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: because we would like to know your purpose
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: so you are going to host a fileserver from ubuntu desktop, and then let users download from you?
<jtnunley> not ubuntu desktop
<jtnunley> im currently running ubuntu desktop just to test my stuff
<xiaxiaoyu12138> 我叫HL
<jtnunley> but once its done ill run it on a server
<jtnunley> basically what im asking is, whats the best alternative to ftp?
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: that really depends on your purpose
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: you can host files so many different ways, like sftp, ssh in a box, apache, nextcloud,..
<jtnunley> what do you mean?
<jtnunley> isnt apache just an http server?
<jtnunley> cuz i can run apache relaively easily
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: please think in yourself what you want first, this way volunteers can help you the best way
<lotuspsychje> jtnunley: right now you say you want to host ubuntu desktop somewhere for a fileserver 24/7?
<jtnunley> no not ubuntu desktop, server
<jtnunley> yes
<jtnunley> yes i want a 24/7 fileserver
<lotuspsychje> allright, oof :p come join to #ubuntu-server and explain what kind of fileserver you would like
<jtnunley> oh ok
<minty-man> Hi all what is the ubuntu package for video codex
<minty-man> codex - codecs
<Bashing-om> minty-man: libvdpau1 ??
<minty-man> Bashing-om, no matching package name
<Bashing-om> !info libvdpau1 bionic | minty-man
<ubottu> minty-man: libvdpau1 (source: libvdpau): Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<minty-man> that is weird thanks though
<Bashing-om> minty-man: What release are you on ?  libvdpau1 maybe recent .
<minty-man> its ok wrong spelling in synaptic lol silly me
<mnathani> is netplan here to stay, or will we need to learn a new method of configuring networking in the next couple of years?
<oem> hi
<adh> cam support for ubuntu?
<adh> to control pc fans?
<adh> https://www.nzxt.com/camapp
<adh> looking for something to control my fans
<zogzog> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot wifi on a laptop that has good wifi but I got a new wireless router and now the laptop won't connect via wifi?
<adh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<scott_> I'm having trouble accessing my samba shares from the windows VM. My linux login username and password aren't authenticating, does samba use different credentials?
<zogzog> dmesg output is REASON 2  which is  	"Previous authentication no longer valid"
<zogzog> and the auth is confirmed the correct auth and connecting to the right AP
<adh> if i buy a pc with rgb strip lights, will i be able to control the lights with ubuntu?
<transfusion> adh: depends on your PC, i guess...
<transfusion> for example, gigabyte's rgb sdk only ships as a dll....
<evelyn> test
<lotuspsychje> evelyn: we see you, it works
<evelyn> hy lotuspsychje...
<lotuspsychje> you joined the ubuntu support channel evelyn
<evelyn> just like a forum for all user?
<lotuspsychje> evelyn: you could say that yes, but more livesupport style
<evelyn> lotuspsychje: thank you...just finish install my first ubuntu....
<lotuspsychje> evelyn: welcome to the ubuntu community, glad you chosen it
<scott_> Okay, so now windows says it 'doesn't have permission' to access the file even though it authenticated with samba
<scott_> Also, I can't make more samba shares, I check the box and configuyre them and click okay but it doesn't stick
<scott_> What on earth is going on? Under what circumstances does linux think I'd check the samba share box but not really mean it? And why does it not give me an error message but quietly fail?
<scott_> sudo kate file
<scott_> The error message says it won't work
<scott_> but following the error message's instructions ALSO DON'T WORK
<murthy> scott_: hi
<scott_> HOW DO YOU EDIT A SYSTEM FILE
<scott_> What was wrong with sudo kate file
<murthy> scott_: why dont you use nano?
<murthy> scott_: sudo nano <filename>
<scott_> I don't know what that is, but why does linux care what text editor I'm using?
<murthy> scott_: nano is a cli based text editor
<murthy> scott_: People have advised not to use sudo on kde apps
<murthy> scott_: you should use kdesudo
<scott_> Well fudge, while trying to edit the file I closed nano, now opening it again complains it's already open
<murthy> scott_: open ksysguard and end the process
<scott_> kdesudo is command not found
<scott_> The process is stopped but not closing
<scott_> I am now something like 5 levels deep into solving the problem of 'my windows VM can't open a file from my samba share'
<murthy> scott_: I think you need to install kdesudo
<murthy> scott_: why not use nano
<murthy> scott_: kill the process
<scott_> Because the interface is atrocious and if I wanted to use vi I'd be 15 years ago
<murthy> scott_: have you added your user with the vboxsf group?
<scott_> Sorry, sorry, I am just... annoyed that I'm like 6 levels deep on this problem now
<murthy> scott_: I can understand your frustration, but as it is you have to deal with it now
<murthy> use nano
<murthy> its not live vi, its simple
<RPG_Master> Y'all I done messed up. I set up my Kubuntu install with an LVM cache using my new small SSD. All was well, until I rebooted. Now I'm being dropped into a Grub prompt.
<scott_> Killing doesn't seem to be working. Right now I'm in the process of trying to edit my samba config to force user, because the shared folders are on mounted ntfs drives
<vanni> hello
<scott_> kdesudo is not in the package manager
<murthy> RPG_Master: Did you restart before the setup finished?
<murthy> scott_: terminate the process
<vanni> I have the problems that every time the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf change, and every time I must change it
<murthy> vanni: hello
<RPG_Master> murthy, This was an existing install, but setup I mean getting the LVM cache working.
<vanni> how may I make permanent it ?
<vanni> murthy, hello
<vanni> 18.04 LTS
<murthy> RPG_Master: what is the ubuntu version from which you upgraded and to what?
<scott_> Closed and reopened package manager and still not there, unless you meant nano which is apparently not dying
<murthy> vanni: Install
<scott_> $ ps -all | grep nano
<vanni> Install what ?
<scott_> 4 T     0 19100 19099  0  80   0 -  3384 -      pts/1    00:00:00 nano
<scott_> 19100 is the pid, right?
<murthy> scott_: what do you mean by package manager?
<murthy> scott_: you are trying to close the nano process right?
<scott_> Yes.
<scott_> Forget the package manager, that was re: lacking kdesudo
<RPG_Master> murthy, No, I didn't upgrade. This was a fresh install from 2 months ago when I built this PC. All I did was set up LVM caching with the existing install.
<murthy> scott_: restart is possible?
<RPG_Master> I'm currently running an old Ubuntu 18.04 install I had on another drive sitting in my PC. Its also not even letting me mount my LVM group.
<scott_> I guess I can restart. Do you mean log out and in again, or full reboot?
<RPG_Master> Or whatever its called. I can see the HDD under the Disks program, and that they are LVM2, but it won't let me mount it.
<murthy> vanni: You are on live linux right?
<vanni> murthy, no installed
<murthy> RPG_Master: Sorry I don't know about LVM stuff
<scott_> murthy: I guess I can restart. Do you mean log out and in again, or full reboot?
<murthy> scott_: full reebot
<murthy> reboot
<murthy> vanni: Then what do you mean by "make permanent"?
<vanni> yes, in /etc/resolv.conf is written to see man SYSTEMD-RESOLVED.SERVICE(8)
<vanni> but I don't understand much of this man page
<van777> vanni: i've edited DNS in GUI in top right corner of ubuntu.. connection settings..
<vanni> I hven't this connection setting
<vanni> I'm using ubuntu 18.04 server with xfce
<murthy> RPG_Master: Are you sure you are not having more than one Grub?
<scott_> So... What is the correct way to solve my VM being unable to open a file from a samba share?
<murthy> scott_: you are using vbox or vmware?
<scott_> kvm
<murthy> scott_: See If you need to be on some group to have permissions
<murthy> scott_: If you need to edit use nano
<murthy> scott_: What were you trying to edit?
<scott_> smb.conf
<scott_> No idea if that's what I ACTUALLY needed to do
<van777> vanni: http://irc.do.am/10-21-14.png don't you have these settings??
<scott_> How do I restart samba after changing smb.conf?
<scott_> nm googled that
<scott_> murthy: No dice. Windows can browse the folder same as before, but trying to do anything with a file gives me a complaint about not having access
<vanni> van777, no, what do u use to paste desktop ?
<van777> vanni: "screenshot" and uploading it to my free hosting
<murthy> scott_: Check the permissions of the shared folder
<murthy> scott_: is the windows user added to the shared folder users
<van777> vanni: if you're on server, there is #ubuntu-server for cli stuff
<scott_> How d I make ls -la show me the folder itself instead of iots contents?
<scott_> All the files in it are -rwxrwxrwx
<vanni> van777, server is the same , have same repository
<murthy> scott_: No root shared folder
<scott_> windows authenticated as my username which I added to samba
<scott_> Murthy: How do I make ls -la show me the folder itself instead of its contents?
<murthy> scott_: that I dont know
<murthy> scott_: does your user own that directory?
<van777> vanni: you can edit your current connection , adding dns servers in GUI. You don't need /etc/resolv.conf
<van777> vanni: it works for me, that's why i advise this..
<scott_> It's a directory on an ntfs drive that I have mounted
<murthy> oh
<scott_> . /media/scott/J4/installs (where J4 is the name of the partition)
<vanni> every time ubuntu make dhclient change /etc/resolv.conf
<murthy> scott_: that could be the issue
<murthy> scott_: On kubuntu when a new drive is mounted on /media/user/
<murthy> scott_: for example /media/user/Movies, Movies folder is readonly
<scott_> That's why I added force user = scott to smb.conf
<murthy> scott_: No see If you have read write permission on the host system
<scott_> Readonly? But I just edited some files on the ntfs partitions earlier...
<murthy> scott_: what does stat of j4 says?
<scott_> stat of?
<murthy> stat  /media/scott/J4
<ledeni> vanni try to run 'nm-connection-editor' in terminal and set there your dns
<scott_>   File: /media/scott/J4
<scott_>   Size: 163840          Blocks: 320        IO Block: 4096   directory
<scott_> Device: 832h/2098d      Inode: 5           Links: 1
<scott_> Access: (0777/drwxrwxrwx)  Uid: ( 1000/   scott)   Gid: ( 1000/   scott)
<scott_> Access: 2019-03-08 19:30:38.401487000 -0500
<scott_> Modify: 2019-03-08 19:30:21.368592200 -0500
<murthy> scott_: stop
<murthy> scott_: Use paste.ubuntu.com
<scott_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8YhRBRh7fS/
<murthy> scott_: you have full permission
<murthy> scott_: and you shared j4?
<scott_> sounds good. And yet, full permission is not enough to do what I want to do...?
<scott_> I shared j4/installs
<scott_> installs being a directory where I saved installers
<murthy> scott_: Do you have full permission on installs dir?
<scott_> This line is the same
<scott_> Access: (0777/drwxrwxrwx)  Uid: ( 1000/   scott)   Gid: ( 1000/   scott)
<murthy> scott_: wait
<scott_> ?
<murthy> scott_: You added your user to the smb.conf file?
<scott_> I set a samba password for user scott from the command line and then added force user = scott to the config under [global]
<murthy> scott_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/649831/samba-group-access-permissions
<murthy> scott_: have you set "valid users = <youruser>"?
<scott_> I have not, in what section would that go?
<murthy> scott_: Also can you see if this happens when a directory in the home folder is shared?
<scott_> Oh, I can't share a directory in the home folder. That's another layer on the problem, one thing at a time.
<scott_> In what section should I put valid users = scott ?
<murthy> scott_: I dont know
<murthy> scott_: Is there a section with your user name?
<scott_> Ah, found it. Anyway, relogging because apparently I need to do that after adding user o group
<murthy> ok
<scott_> murthy: No dice, windows still can't access files in the directory
<scott_> Man, I remember a few years ago I could setup samba shares and they just worked, windows machines on the network could connect fine
<scott_> I wonder what changed
<scott_> And yes, that was with sharing folders inside mounted ntfs drives and everything
<murthy> scott_: You could ask people here after 8hrs when people are active
<murthy> scott_: More advanced users will be available
<scott_> I switched partly because win10 was just getting worse and worse, but... is linux also just getting worse?
<scott_> I swear it was way simpler to use like 6ish years ago
<murthy> scott_: Linux is migrating to newer stuff
<scott_> 'sharing a folder on a network' shouldn't require an 'advanced user'
<murthy> scott_: So there may be some changes that we are unaware
<murthy> scott_: I had used samba many years ago
<scott_> Windows is migrating to newer stuff too, that's kind of its problem
<scott_> newer isn't always better...
<murthy> scott_: I handled everything, Since I haven't used it for a long time, I forgot everything related
<murthy> scott_: May be
<murthy> scott_: But, If you try again later here, people will definitely help you to resolve your problem
<scott_> Thanks for trying
<murthy> scott_: can you try one more thing
<scott_> I can't believe that 'share files with a windows guest VM on an ubuntu host' is an unsolved problem...
<scott_> Like... how do people get any USE out of their VMs...
<murthy> scott_: I usually share files between virtualbox guest and the host via the folder sharing feature
<murthy> scott_: For that to work you need to install the vbox guest extension
<scott_> kvm also has a foldr sharing feature but there is no clear documentation anywhere about using it with a windows guest
<murthy> scott_: I vaguely remember a setting where you add the user name who will be allowed to use the shared folder and there will be an option to allow everyone
<murthy> scott_: can you see if "allow everyone" works? just for testing purpose after that set it back to your user name
<scott_> I already gave everyone read permission in the samba share anyway
<murthy> scott_: oh ok
<scott_> waaaait a minute
<scott_> actually I am unable to add or change any samba shared
<scott_> I can tick boxes and set dropdowns but it doesn't DO anything
<murthy> oh
<scott_> The current state of the installs share is 'everyone: read only' and no mention of my user
<murthy> ah
<scott_> is scott part of everyone? Or does it not work that way?
<murthy> no
<murthy> everyone is scott with others
<murthy> I mean yes scott is part of everyone
<scott_> I'm not sure what the right way to even google this problem... the samba tab in folder properties comes up, I can click stuff, but clicking OK never saves changes, for this or other folders.
<murthy> Everyone can't be readonly
<murthy> Others can be readonly
<scott_> well it is, it says everyone has read only
<murthy> Scott should be rw
<murthy> I mean rwx
<scott_> Yes, that's what I set it to but no changes do anything
<murthy> scott_: Did you use sudo on your home directory?
<murthy> scott_: use of sudo messes up the config file's permissions
<scott_> What do you mean by 'on' my home directory?
<murthy> scott_: the normal user wont be able to modify the config file because it is owned by the root
<scott_> I did sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf or whatever the path was
<murthy> "/home/user/"
<scott_> I don't understand what you mean about using sudo 'on' a directory, though
<murthy> scott_: that is not a problem
<murthy> scott_: for example
<murthy> scott_: you do sudo kate myfile
<scott_> I use sudo to run commands, I don't pass it... directories
<scott_> Well if I do that it'll tell me I can't sudo kate
<murthy> scott_: kate writes its config file on /home/user/.config/.kate
<murthy> scott_: the .kate config file is now owned by root
<murthy> so when you open kate normaly and it tries to write to .kate, it will fail
<scott_> So... since dolphin is being run by me and smb.conf is owned by root, dolphin can't possibly make new shares?
<scott_> But... how did it make the first one...?
<murthy> scott_: dolphin is not sharing
<murthy> scott_: the samba server?
<erle-> I am getting «network protocol errors» when opening Internet Archive in Firefox
<erle-> works in Chrome
<erle-> Can anyone reproduce? Example: https://web.archive.org/web/19990427014529/http://www.mklinux.apple.com/
<scott_> Right, but dolphin is the file manager I'm using, where I right click a folder, choose properties, and go to the samba tab
<erle-> Cosmic with all updates installed.
<scott_> Works in my waterfox
<erle-> I had that a few weeks ago as well and then it worked again and now it seems more presistent.
<murthy> erle-: opens in firefox without any problem
<scott_> murthy: So I'm not sure what you're sayingt the permissions are corrupted on
<erle-> with new Firefox profile it seems to work
<erle-> let me check
<scott_> and how it's preventing me from adding or editing samba shares
<murthy> scott_: simple put avoid using sudo on kde apps
<murthy> simply
<erle-> sudo on Xorg apps is not a good idea anyway
<scott_> I don't understand how this is preventing my samba config from changing though
<Ben_X> Hello, I keep getting a system program problem detected error on boot of my system, I was wondering if anyone could help me?
<erle-> also you have your /root full of desktop config files then
<murthy> scott_: when you change the samba settings on the folder where does the settings get saved?
<scott_> presumably /etc/samba/smb.conf
<murthy> Ben_X: can system for corrupt stuff
<murthy> Ben_X: use debsums
<erle-> Where can I see more Firefox debug info than the error page? Opened it in Terminal alread.
<murthy> Ben_X: "debsums -s" is the command
<scott_> what the... no, the shares aren't in therer
<scott_> but when I typed
<scott_> net usershare info --long
<scott_> It showed me the share's info
<scott_> Where the hell is it saved then?!
<murthy> erle-: See if firefox has a debug flag
<erle-> that opens it in ggdb, murthy :D
<erle-> I don't need that level of debugging
<Ben_X> murthy: it says command "debsums" not found
<murthy> erle-: ya I saw that
<murthy> erle-: Do you need the history and cookies?
<murthy> erle-: If you dont want those, clear the browsing history and the cookies and then restart firefox and try and see if that helped
<abdulhakeem> I have an Ubuntu server with Apache virtual hosts. If I go to my server in my web browser, it loads the first site, but I can't figure out how to browse to the second site
<sparr> what is the name of the tool that asks you to press a few keys on your keyboard to identify the layout?
<murthy> scott_: If it didn't ask for a password when you set the user settings in the samba dolphin property tab, then its most probably in your home directory
<Ben_X> i installed it, and now it says Cannot find md5sums path for apparmor
<murthy> sparr: hey you are here
<sparr> yes?
<erle-> <murthy> erle-: Do you need the history and cookies?
<scott_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rQ8VxqVgtn/
<murthy> sparr: I thought you are long asleep
<erle-> of course, otherwise I could just delete the profile
<erle-> its decades old literally :D
<murthy> sparr: Dont know about the hotkey
<sparr> nah, been debugging non-ubuntu problems, and writing a tool for extracting video game music
<scott_> Dolphin doesn't show the changes though
<murthy> Ben_X: how did you install debsums
<murthy> sparr: nice
<murthy> sparr: Could you help any of the people here?
<scott_> Are you by chance a samba expert
<scott_> Apparently sometime in the last six years samba went from 'just works' to noty
<sparr> probably not :( I'm migrating away from ubuntu, with very little experience on 19.04, mostly experience with pre-2015 versions
<murthy> scott_: use kfind to see if there is any file owned by root
<murthy> scott_: I mean in your home folder
<murthy> sparr: ok
<murthy> sparr: could you delete the cookies only used by that specific website?
<scott_> murthy: just some wine stuff that looks intentional
<murthy> oops
<murthy> erle-:  could you delete the cookies only used by that specific website?
<murthy> sparr: wrong nick
<sparr> I know :) I forgive you
<murthy> :)
<scott_> Well, after that change and restarting samba, now guest windows doesn't see the share at all...
<murthy> scott_: so now your changes persist?
<murthy> sparr: Migrating to?
<murthy> sparr: Using Qt?
<murthy> scott_: Now you the actual problem
<murthy> now you know the actual problem
<sparr> murthy: arch linux
<murthy> sparr: ah
<scott_> No, my changes made through a text file made the share break completely - -windows doesn't see it anymore. Dolphin continues to reflect the OLD settings even though the file is now changed
<murthy> sparr: You created the ripper tool with Qt?
<Ben_X> murthy: i have ubuntu 18.04
<scott_> Is KVM the only virtualization program that uses, what was it called, the special cpu virtualization thing?
<scott_> Or does virtualbox do it too?
<murthy> sparr: You where asking for the tag names, for this only right?
<scott_> Maybe another program would have a way to share files with the guest
<murthy> scott_: Why dont you use virtualbox?
<murthy> scott_: You can use hyperv for windows
<murthy> I mean for windows guest
<scott_> When I googled virtual machines the first few results I found said to use kvm not virtualbox
<scott_> I've used virtualbox before, but I figured something changed
<murthy> scott_: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch10.html#gimproviders
<murthy> scott_: virtualbox is super
<murthy> scott_: When I use kvm system sometimes hangs
<scott_> So why does internet reccomend kvm?
<sparr> murthy: python, no gui [yet]. and yes, that's why I was asking about tag names. For now I'm just putting the game name in the Album tag
<murthy> scott_: for example mostly Linux doesn't need to reboot system after some change like windows, but you have to run like 5 commands to avoid reboot, So you are a noob you will find it easy to reboot than to do the complex stuff
<murthy> likewise
<murthy> kvm is for advanced users
<murthy> scott_: If you have time and patience you could learn and it will be great
<dsuch> Hello, I hope someone can point me in a direction of good keywords to look the information by :) Essentially, the scenario is that my localhost is in a VPN and I have a remote host (completely different network) that I would like to somehow join this VPN.
<dsuch> The reason is that the remote host in an SSH bastion one for connecting to multiple external servers and one of the external servers is in the VPN. It is only my localhost that is part of the VPN because it requires some proprietary software that simply cannot be run on the remote host.
<dsuch> My localhost is Ubuntu 14.04 and bastion host is 18.04 but I am happy to use 18.04 everywhere if there is anything in this version that would help me.
<dsuch> Unfortunately, this VPN is completely outside my control, I can only join it from localhost, yet, I want to connect to the external servers from the bastion, that is the key thing. I wonder if anyone could suggest what kind of information to look up in the net. Thanks.
<murthy> scott_: But If you have no time and interest to learn and you want something simple then virtualbox is your friend
<murthy> scott_: Generally Linux community does everthing on CLI
<murthy> scott_: But as an average user I prefer a GUI, but most of the recommendations I will get is a CLI based solution
<murthy> ya people deserve to know that there is a cmake-gui
<murthy> sparr: Generally they are called accredited soundtracks
<murthy> uncredited
<murthy> sparr: for example https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101026/soundtrack?ref_=tt_trv_snd
<Ben_X> i am having a hard time locating apparmor for debsums in terminal
<ronja_> gkfn
<ronja_> mooooooiiii joniiiiii
<ronja_> are u there
<ronja_> haloo
<murthy> sparr: "Ennio Morricone - Introduction to the Psychiatrist " that one would be missing in that list, which is uncredited
<murthy> sparr: I generally call them BGM
<murthy> Ben_X: I don't know why it is asking for an apparmor
<murthy> Ben_X: are you running with sudo?
<murthy> dsuch: hi
<murthy> dsuch: Try after 8 hrs when People are active
<murthy> dsuch: more advanced users will be available to help you
<Ben_X> murthy: yeah, i tried running the command sudo and without sudo
<Ben_X> murthy: maybe i should restart my machine? because i had to install debsums
<murthy> Ben_X: ok try that
<Ben_X> murthy: ok brb
<murthy> ok
<dsuch> Sure, thanks murthy
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<scott_> belatedly:
<scott_> murthy: I get that. It's just frustrating that windows AND linux have gotten worse over the past few years
<scott_> I haven't tried running any big games yet, but other than that linux has been mostly fine so far.
<murthy> scott_: Gaming on linux is getting better everyday
<Ben_X> unbelievable
<Ben_X> still the same shit
<murthy> Ben_X: !language
<murthy> Ben_X: no profanity here please
<Ben_X> sorry
<Ben_X> murthy: sorry, just frustrated
<murthy> Ben_X: What is the error you get when you run "debsums -s" without sudo
<blackflow> gaming on linux is getting objectively better with a) more linux games, b) steam's Proton
<murthy> blackflow: true
<Ben_X> murthy: same message "Cannot find md5sums path for apparmor"
<murthy> blackflow: I think today I saw a news regarding a new proton version
<murthy> Ben_X: It could be a bug
<murthy> Ben_X: But you are able to check the integrity of the installed packages with debsums, If it finds a problem it will report
<blackflow> murthy: yes something was released the other day
<murthy> The real change is when the game engines support Linux
<murthy> I am off to bed now, see you all later.
<Euph0ria> Good day all.
<qwebirc89728> What happened to the authentication in mysql? Currently running 5.7.25 on 18.04LTS, and I'm able to write mysql, and just login without password.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc89728: for apache issues, try also #httpd if you think its not really ubuntu related
<qwebirc89728> Thanks
<lavinho> good morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome lavinho
<lavinho> how to enable touchpad ubuntu 18.04
<lavinho> acer es1-132
<Diezel> Hi folks, in what log can I find issues with the gui login, basically in a loop where after entering the password I'm back at the login prompt. Non gui works fine
<guiverc_d> Diezel, login again via terminal, and check you have some space in $HOME  (user directory), if there is unsufficent space to create necessary gui work files, the login fails & you're logged out (no error message)
<Diezel> guiverc_d: sadly not the issue, there's about 250Gb free space
<Diezel> I've read about the user right's issues but I don't think thats the case either
<Diezel> What I know is it was me who f-ed it up, I installed themes last night I'm guessing I messed something there
<dsc_> hi can I enlarge an encrypted partition (lvm2) using gparted?
<BloqueNegro> dsc_: what did you enrypt?
<BloqueNegro> the /dev/mapper device?
<dsc_> BloqueNegro: full disk
<dsc_> err
<dsc_> Yes
<dsc_> /dev/mapper
<BloqueNegro> in general, i would say yes
<dsc_> Ok ill try. I have a backup if it goes wrong.
<BloqueNegro> do me a favor
<BloqueNegro> test your backup before
<BloqueNegro> :'_
<BloqueNegro> untested backups are no backups
<dsc_> I used clonezilla 10min ago, I'm on a new disk now
<dsc_> hence my wish to use the unallocated space on my new (bigger) disk ;p
<dsc_> so the backup is my old disk :P
<BloqueNegro> :D
<BloqueNegro> wait a sec
<BloqueNegro> when using lvm
<BloqueNegro> extend the lvm using lvextend
<dsc_> :(
<BloqueNegro> then resize the partition
<BloqueNegro> this you can do with gparted
<dsc_> hmmz k
<BloqueNegro> since the logical volume is the 'physical disk' you need to extend
<BloqueNegro> after that you can manace the partitions on top of your lv
<BloqueNegro> eg resize partition and then resize fs
<BloqueNegro> crypto foo should be totally unimpressed by that
<dsc_> ya lets hope
<Azrael_-> hi
<Diezel> Not sure if I can call it progress, but now I only get a black screen with the mousepointer after login. Need to find logs for this
<cuma> Hello dear users, can you help me
<leftyfb> !ask | cuma
<ubottu> cuma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dsc_> BloqueNegro: https://i.imgur.com/HyD3r1I.png o_0
<dsc_> /dev/mapper still 220G
<van777> How do i change default file name pattern of Screenshot? I haven't found it!
<dsc_> BloqueNegro: $ lvextend /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root -l+100%FREE
<dsc_> is what I did
<BloqueNegro> dsc_: huh
<BloqueNegro> ohhhhh
<dsc_> o_0
<cuma> dılo dılo yaylalar
<BloqueNegro> can you do an vgs and lvs?
<BloqueNegro> and give me the output?
<dsc_> yep sec
<dsc_> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/zhHmMc7IB9ut4QtRoqmkCw/raw
<BloqueNegro> root was 220G before?
<dsc_> yep ^^
<BloqueNegro> hmmmmm
<BloqueNegro> can you increase it by 1G and check wether the size grows or not?
<dsc_> As in, disk usage?
<BloqueNegro> in lvs
<dsc_> I'm not familiar with lvextend so sec ;p
<BloqueNegro> and please paste the output of your lvextend
<dsc_> BloqueNegro: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/-~qZYyUXA8HWv4Ejw3lEzQ/raw
<BloqueNegro> well, that worked
<BloqueNegro> can you try again with the +100%FREE one?
<BloqueNegro> and paste the output?
<dsc_> Well I already increased it to 470gb now, manually
<dsc_> Sure ill try.
<dsc_> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/~OfbyMsXQW41N7IqiO4MVw/raw
<dsc_> nom nom
<BloqueNegro> tasty file space :D
<dsc_> ;')
<dsc_> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/XWjVBe98vMN1ZoDyuK1G7Q/raw
<dsc_> ok well looks good to me
<dsc_> 'df -h' still shows: `/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root  217G  170G   37G  83% /`
<dsc_> (217G size)
<BloqueNegro> yeah, bc its thin provisionied
<dsc_> reboot?
<BloqueNegro> nah
<BloqueNegro> resizefs should now extend your partition
<Cuma_> I can't listen to music, no sound.
<BloqueNegro> however, idk if you can live-resize it while mounted
<dsc_> we can try
<BloqueNegro> sudo resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/yourdevice
<Cuma_> For remote desktop connection, I can give information
<dsc_> noice, that worked
<dsc_> thanks!!
<BloqueNegro> np :)
 * BloqueNegro hugs his btrfs disk pool
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Cuma_ start here
<ubottu> Cuma_ start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Cuma_> I want to use Ubuntu. why can't I get help
<BloqueNegro> Cuma_: we're trying to help
<BloqueNegro> but probably nobodys online who can support you on that
<BloqueNegro> maybe try with the steps lotuspsychje provided
<Cuma_> I can write my ID and password for a remote desktop connection
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: we dont reccomend remote takeover from here
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: provide us details and ask a question as leftyfb adviced
<Cuma_> I cannot write enough English to express myself correctly, and there is no Turkish language support.
<Cuma_> like a joke
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: do you use 18.04?
<Cuma_> I am using the latest version
<Cuma_> 18.04 yes
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: when you launch the ? icon (manual) on your system you can get turkish help on several topics
<Cuma_> I set up 2 days ago
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: if you installed system in turkish
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: 18.04 is not latest version, its latest LTS, are you sure you are not using 18.10?
<Cuma_> LTS, sorry
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: can you explain whats happening to your sound exactly?
<Cuma_> computer came in new and freedos.
<Cuma_> fake sound
<Cuma_> fake outlet
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C sound (from a terminal window)
<Cuma_> I try
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Cuma_
<ubottu> Cuma_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cuma_> i copied and pasted
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: you should have a pastebin link now
<Cuma_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TRPJyPqZZ5/
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: you forgot: sound
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: sudo lshw -C sound
<Cuma_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4zPC2WKQQn/
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: ok your sound driver looks loaded, can you pastebin also: sudo lshw -C video
<Cuma_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4tbVJPS2Xb/
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: also looks good..
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: do you have a sound indicator in your right upper corner?
<Cuma_> yes
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: so wich player/website did you try to test sound?
<Cuma_> active
<Cuma_> I tried youtube
<Cuma_> tried spotify
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: did you try vlc with an mp3 on your computer?
<Cuma_> no tried
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: sudo apt install vlc
<Cuma_> I'm trying
<Cuma_> Is there a sample audio file in ubuntu operating system
<Cuma_> as if I asked a silly question :)
<BloqueNegro> Cuma_: try youtube?
<BloqueNegro> should probably also work
<BloqueNegro> nevermind
<BloqueNegro> -.-
<Cuma_> bloquenegro, sorry, it will take some time
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: download any mp3 on archive.org or anywhere
<van777> http://irc.do.am/bell.mp3
<Cuma_> tried again did not work
<Cuma_> mp3 vlc
<Cuma_> sound problem is going on
<van777> Cuma_: in terminal : cvlc http://irc.do.am/bell.mp3
<sl4ck> hi all. I have a job running in the background and I can bring it to foreground with "fg". How do I put it back to background and keep using the terminal or to exit the terminal?
<EliteGod> hello. so, I have oidentd installed in my VPS. but I have a webchat application that has its own built-in identd server (optional to use; it works also with oidentd). I was wondering if it's possible to have oidentd listening in the usual 113 port and have that same webchat listening in port 1113 and both behaving properly, if I make any sense. tha
<EliteGod> nks in advance
<bossart> hello
<EliteGod> sl4ck: you can probably use screen to keep an application/program running in background
<EliteGod> so you can disconnect from the terminal and the application will be kept running
<bossart> My Linux on the computer has a problem, sometimes the script automatically exits. does anyone know the solution?
<EliteGod> bossart: we need more details than that. which OS, which script are you running and what it is supposed to do?
<Cuma_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hQXhCpqmG9/
<Cuma_> tırnağın varsa başını kaşı
<van777> Cuma_: cvlc https://ia800702.us.archive.org/17/items/geometry_dash_1.9/Geometry%20Dash%20OST/BackOnTrack.mp3
<bossart> what is?
<Cuma_> I have opened the link, but no sound
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: did you try headphones?
<Cuma_> I don't use speakers I'm using headphones
<Cuma_> tried different earphones I changed the headphones' inputs
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: did you test sound on your keyboard keys?
<Cuma_> yes i tried
<Cuma_> if there is a simple problem I throw myself down the window :)
<bossart> ohh, okey oke
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: pastebin vlc -vv please
<Cuma_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/byrvZ5CnWd/
<bossart> hello
<Cuma_> VLC media player opened
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: you can close, please pastebin your whole: dmesg
<Cuma_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mvxYy4ybfS/
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: did you take a look in bios for sound settings?
<Cuma_> no I didn't look
<Cuma_> I can come back after taking a look at the bios settings
<lotuspsychje> sure
<Cuma_> okey
<Guest13618> Anyone there?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest13618
<ubottu> Guest13618: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<van777> How do i change default file name pattern of screenshots? It has spaces by default!
<eraserpencil1> Hi! I am currently experiencing kernel panic on my system. I think it's because I might have accidentally removed all the linux headers...Is there a way i could add it back?
<blackflow> eraserpencil1: you can reinstall them, but I'm certain that linux kernel headers are not the cause of panics. headers are only  used when building software, like DKMS
<nine_> hi
<eraserpencil1> blackflow: okay... the line before kernel panic is Kernel offset 0x32400000 from 0xfffffff81000000. Might that be the cause of my panic ?
<blackflow> eraserpencil1: that line is useless per see. you need the whole dump
<blackflow> eraserpencil1: by "dump" I mean stack trace, not the core dump per se
<eraserpencil1> well apart from that, there is a segfault at 0 ip ..... .... .... error 14 in systemd
<eraserpencil1> I cant seem to boot into any kernel version... be it recovery/upstart or normal..
<eraserpencil1> any way i can help you help me do a stack trace?
<acebrianjuan> Hi pals
<EriC^^> hello
<acebrianjuan> Do you guys know if puppy linux uses the same package repository as Ubuntu?
<Cuma_> as if the state problem
<acebrianjuan> I have an aged netbook pc and I'd like to install some lightweigt distro that is Ubuntu-like
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: it doesn't. it's an entirely different distribution, no connection at all.
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: ok, thank you
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: how old is the device in question?
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: 6-7 years old
<ryuo> ok... not the oldest. RAM?
<ryuo> with any luck it's capable of 64 bit.
<ryuo> i was thinking it might be one of the atoms from 10 years ago that could only do 32 bit.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: The model is an ASUS Eee PC 1015PN and yes, it's an atom
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | acebrianjuan
<ubottu> acebrianjuan: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<acebrianjuan> lotuspsychje: thanks I'll check them out
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: is it at 2G? i'd suggest maxing it if it isn't.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: that can be done quite cheaply.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: it'll make your usage experience much smoother.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: i'd say get a 64 bit flavor. it seems your atom supports it.
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: running `free -h` thells me the device has 985M of total Mem
<acebrianjuan> *tells
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: ok... so it's 1G.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: it can take up to 2G.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: i'd suggest expanding to 2G, but it's up to you. i just know a lot of distributions these days are more RAM intensive.
<ryuo> i've had machines get by with 2G still.
<ryuo> on beefier ones
<lotuspsychje> Cuma_: did you find anything in bios?
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: ok, can you help me finding which memory units would work in this device?
<acebrianjuan> to expand it to 2G
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: https://www.crucial.com/usa/en/compatible-upgrade-for/ASUS/eee-pc-1015pn
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: that's one option. it shouldn't cost more than $10-15 if you know what to buy.
<ryuo> 2G isn't a lot by today's standards.
<ryuo> seems to be a simple replacement.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uDTkzl_mjE
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: thank you! so it's a DDR3L type
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: evidently.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: that type of RAM can be gotten on ebay somewhat cheaply second hand.
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: the video is great. So there's only one memory slot
<ryuo> yes.
<ryuo> the max is 2G, so not surprising.
<acebrianjuan> ok
<ryuo> seems you can also disassemble it to upgrade internal storage, but i wouldn't recommend it without good cause... these netbooks are a pain to disassemble safely.
<ryuo> i've ruined them before because of their small size.
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: seems this video might tell you how though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWuadetB24k
<ryuo> but i'd advise staying with what you got if it's still working.
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: yeah looks easy in the video :P
<van777> I've got "eeepc 701" running debian server 3 years already
<van777> Ubuntu server didn't fit into it's 4GB storage
<Deihmos> Ubuntu server takes a lot of gigs in comparison
<lotuspsychje> talk about in #ubuntu-discuss guys
<blb4393> samba package has no own bug reporting on the launchpad, they simply redirect to the upstream bugzilla there. The problem I want to report has nothing to do with the package itself but how it is packaged. Packaging is done by ubuntu. So where do I report the bug?
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: can you explain what happens to the channel, so volunteers can try to think along with you?
<tarzeau> blb4393: does the bug also exist on debian samba package? then use bugs.debian.org
<acebrianjuan> what's the command similar to `ls` that shows the creation date and permissions of the files?
<acebrianjuan> found it `ls -l`
<acgissues> acebrianjuan: `ls -l`?
<acebrianjuan> acgissues: haha yes!
<acgissues> acebrianjuan: i mean, you could also use `stat` for individual files. I just wasn't sure if you meant if there was an `ls` option or a different command
<[n0mad]> i think i was trying to figure out if there was a key shortcut for something and i changed something. when i open a new application, its window no longer opens on top. i just get the notification telling me it's ready and i then have to click on the taskbar to get it to come into focus. any ideas?
<[n0mad]> well, never mind. now it won't even do it again after doing it all last night and even right before my post
<[n0mad]> what the hell now it did it again. this is so annoying
<sazawal> Hello all. I have installed Lubuntu 18.10 in my new laptop, but I cannot connect to the DSL connection. I copied the settings from the nm-conection-editor of Ubuntu 16.04, where it works perfect. In Lubuntu 18.10, there are new options of "Parent Interface" and "PPP Interface" though.
<cuma> my audio problem continues
<cuma> I installed Ubuntu and no sound
<lotuspsychje> cuma: please also mention all the step we tryed, so volunteers can pickup from there
<cuma> I will not use this distribution. Crypto, we can't figure it out.
<cuma> playing a sound should not be so much a problem
<lotuspsychje> cuma: the users choice, but if sound doesnt work by default on ubuntu you might encounter the same on other Os aswell
<degva> Hi all, is there a way to connect to a FTP server from nautilus without TLS? Meaning, plain FTP. The thing is that I cannot connect to the server through nautilus, but I can through the command line as plain FTP. I have tested this in filezilla too.
<mohnish> Why are the system requirements for ubuntu are increasing as a new version comes out?
<mohnish> Does that mean that I wouldn't be able to use ubuntu on a really crappy (64bit) computer?
<mohnish> Even if I remove gnome, and use only command line?
<jeansamon> socorro
<jeansamon> por favor alguien me ayuda
<jeansamon> help
<jeansamon> socorro help
<vfw> We are using deja-dup and the latest version does not seem to show a progress bar, so we are trying to find a work-around.  Is there a way to see what command deja-dup uses to call up duplicity?
<Guillesahu07> help me socorro
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I am planning to get a custom build desktop with the following motherboard https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/TUF-Z390-PRO-GAMING/ and planning to run Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<Guillesahu07> Help me
<Mr_Cyclops> but I have some questions, whether Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS will support all hardware? like USB 3.1 and Realtec Autio "Realtek® ALC S1200A 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC "
<Guillesahu07> is there anyone
<andy1234> Test
<acgissues> andy1234: not working
<andy1234> Lol
<andy1234> i could see it was working need not need someone to confirm it
<ryuo> Mr_Cyclops: should work... it's usually laptop hardware that has issues.
<sazawal> The DSL connection on my newly installed Lubuntu 18.10 is not working. I have copied the settings from nm-connection-editor from my Ubuntu 16.04, where it works perfect. The new nm-connection-editor has extra "Parent Interface" and "PPP Interface" options. Please help!
<_K_G_> 333
<BluesKaj> sazawal,  edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and set, [ifupdown] managed, from false to true
<BluesKaj> sazawal, then, sudo service network-manager restart
<sazawal> BluesKaj: thanks , i will try and will get back to you
<BluesKaj> sazawal, not real sure, but it's worth a try
<andrew> t
<BillyCole> Posted this yesterday too, but I'm having a bit of hard time understanding whats going on with some multithreaded code I've written: https://play.rust-lang.org/?version=stable&mode=debug&edition=2018&gist=3a37115737183b59e28fdb2e7f3df9b4
<BillyCole> It never completes.  My guess is that some of the thread tasks fail, but I don't see anything in the logs indicating that, and I was assuming that failures would cause the whole app to panic
<BillyCole> Ah wrong channel again, sorry.
<salamander> Guten Morgen
<eSoul> More of an opinion than support, but would one recommend 18.04 or 18.10 for a server
<eSoul> Just internal network, would be used for Plex. nothing mission critical\
<mnathani> how do I add a secondary adapter / ip address using netplan?
<hggdh> eSoul: 18.04. It is long term support, while 18.10 is supported for 9 months
<eSoul> hggdh: Indeed.  I am not opposed to doing multipl do-release-upgrades to push that version out further
<salamander> Hi Guys
<salamander> I have a first time with Linux and im scared :D
<Hootch> salamander: first time first love ...
<eSoul> Not too much about Linux to be scared of
<salamander> my Internet is slower i think. Wifi drivers update? or is it price for better OS :D
<Hootch> salamander: what?
<salamander> my internet is working slowly on Ubuntu than on Windows i think. or am i just psychotic?
<Hootch> use a speedtest like speedtest.net
<murthy> Hootch: hi
<murthy> I am sorry wrong nick
<murthy> salamander: hi
<maxzor> Hello why is eclipse package that old? :<
<raparkhurst> greetings
<FreeBDSM> whenever I do `fdisk -l` one of the devices lists it's partitions as /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda5 and there goes a red text afterwards: "Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary." What does it mean? should I do anything about it?
<fourierSeries> hi
<FreeBDSM> is this happening becasue of 'Advanced Format 4096-byte' (aka `Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes`)?
<Hootch> https://askubuntu.com/questions/156994/partition-does-not-start-on-physical-sector-boundary
<FreeBDSM> that was googled before
<FreeBDSM> that is not really explaining whether it's bad or not
<FreeBDSM> I have another disk with `Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes` and it has no such a red text note
<FreeBDSM> but disklabel type on it is gpt, unlike dos for the one with the red text
<xerf> hi
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: you will get a risk with performance read/write >> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/fdisk-partition-2-does-not-start-on-physical-sector-boundary-4175442802/
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: a good way - make a backup and reformat the partition
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: The main problem should be size definition of your partition. The size should mostly a multiple of 8 (8,16,32,64 ...)
<FreeBDSM>  Hootch: where exactly to look for that?  https://paste.ee/p/gn8GQ
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: https://www.miniwebtool.com/modulo-calculator/?number1=1024&number2=8 the result should be 0
<FreeBDSM> I know how to division by 8 works :/
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: your modulo was 6 https://www.miniwebtool.com/modulo-calculator/?number1=960096254&number2=8
<Hootch> delete the part and define the right size
<FreeBDSM> so, /dev/sda2 starts at 960096254 which is wrong, right?
<Hootch> yes
<FreeBDSM> weird
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: or ignore it .. the system runs also
<FreeBDSM> /dev/sda1 ends at 960094207
<FreeBDSM> Hootch: I will ignore it, as I suck at operating on the disk/partition level and properly backing up stuff
<FreeBDSM> I'd end up with a screwed system :(
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: desktop system?
<FreeBDSM> how come /dev/sda1's end != /dev/sda2's start?
<FreeBDSM> Hootch: no, my home server
<FreeBDSM> I've connected multiple hdds to it now
<FreeBDSM> and I need to format stuff
<FreeBDSM> backup stuff
<FreeBDSM> and partition stuff
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: you should rethink your partition table design
<Hootch> FreeBDSM: search for server partitions and handling
<FreeBDSM> I also need raid, afaiu I have hardware for raid, but I heard that it is better and more reliable to use software raids
<FreeBDSM> I have a 3TB disk, which is big enough to back up all the other disks
<Hootch> a raid with one harddrive?
<FreeBDSM> no, I have multiple hard drives, they have different sizes
<Hootch> hm .. you have something to rethink, dude :)
<FreeBDSM> I'd like some raid cool enough to tell me once things go south 'hey, you need to replace disk X' and I'd just detach it and re-attach a new one instead
<Hootch> For your homeplace as backup system?
<FreeBDSM> well, I have a nextcloud server running there and would like to run more stuff
<FreeBDSM> damn, why's everything so confusing, I can't even figure out a way to list total space on disks. `parted -ls` first lists (physical?) disks as 500GB + 2000GB + 3000GB + 300GB + 320GB, then goes listing 'Linux device-mappers' that go like 345GB + 1611GB + 2991GB + 8.27GB, wtf
<FreeBDSM> oh, and one of the disks is listed as Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<FreeBDSM> Partition Table: unknown
<FreeBDSM> oh, right, that's the DAS-RAID module
<FreeBDSM> that supports hot-swapping
<vimar> Hi
<itsme> bhaag saale
<wr> remote desktop with multiple users? what can be used?
<murthy> wr: hi
<wr> murthy, hi, to remote desktop with multiple users? what can be used? cross-platform? on a linux system...
<murthy> wr: Are you talking about the backend or the front end?
<murthy> wr: For protocol you can use rdp or vnc
<wr> murthy, rdo does it on linux?
<murthy> wr: for front end krdc
<wr> *rdp
<murthy> wr: Your mean rdp server?
<wr> murthy, anything that works
<murthy> wr: there is one xrdp, but I haven't used it
<murthy> wait
<wr> murthy, what wanna do is like you remote to a place then your abre to share screen/inputs with users, just like a teamviewer does it
<wr> *able
<murthy> why not use vnc?
<anakonda> Hello everybody
<plutes> how can i change my symlink back to green, its been changed to red and i can not access the data the inode is pointing to?
<tomreyn> plutes: if a symbolic link is shown in red color it usually indicates the target no longer exists. you can then either take measures to put the target back in place or delete (and optionally recreate, pointing to a different target) the symbolic link.
<plutes> tomreyn, thanks mate, just 2 secs found out from youtube.
<fleabeard> hello friends, I'm curious if when I uninstall a package with sudo apt remove 'package name', does it remove the packages configs/local data (and possibly any dependencies it needed during install)? Or nah?
<bprompt> fleabeard:   nope, only the package itself, no configs, I think "apt-get purge" will do configs, at least on paper, and to remove any installed dependencies, you'd need to do afterwards "apt-get autoremove"
<fleabeard> bprompt, thanks, would I need to specify the package name when removing the configs / dependicies with those commands? Such as 'apt-get purge tilde" or can these be done after I've removed the package?
<bprompt> fleabeard:    you'd do the "purge" instead of the "remove", and that's "apt-get purge tilde",  and then issue "apt-get autoremove" to toss any dependencies no longer needed
<fleabeard> bprompt, sweet, thank you!
<bprompt> yw
<cuma> I cannot hear any sounds on the computer, "dummy output" it seems. Is this normal?
<guiverc> cuma, nope (nor normal).  You could try `sudo lshw -C sound` to list-hardware class=sound to get info on what (if any) sound devices are recognized, what driver= is being used etc.. it may provide clues as to issue(s)
<user_> paswerd
<cuma> `sudo lshw -C sound` when I type in the terminal, USB writes
<scott_> So does anyone have experience with getting samba to work in Ubuntu?
<kindofcool> sup guys
<coolster2> this is a test of my irc client
<kindofcool> Cool
<kindofcool> /join #news
<jeremy31> scott_: Have you done an internet search?  I think a conf file needs to be changed for samba in newer Ubuntu versions for most users
<scott_> Yeah I've searched all over google and gotten ancient stuff about connecting windows 2000 to SMB1, nothing for troubleshooting modern samba
<scott_> I mean, samba worked just fine 6 years ago when I last used it
<scott_> So... wait. You're saying there's a known issue where Ubuntu ships with a broken .conf file, and they didn't just... fix it and reissue the ISO?
<scott_> Anyway do you have a link? What i DID find on modern samba just described how it's SUPPOSED to work, not how to ACTUALLY make it work.
<jsharper> hello. can someone give me a sanity check plz.  i'm trying out ubuntu (18.04) as a workstation. embracing the snap thing.  but i must not be understanding something with filesystem access. first i installed vlc player, but it can't open my media.  then i tried gitkraken, but it can't access my git directory.  it seems that they can only access local things in my homedir, and anything else eg. symlinks into nfs mounts is disallowed?
#ubuntu 2019-03-10
<scott_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Rc9nM9QV6/
<scott_> Does any of that explain why kvm (and possibly samba) can't access my NTFS partitions?
<goldkatze> On disco/19.04, does either okular or xournalpp render a smiley on page 9 (page 395) of this file? https://0x0.st/zHQr.pdf
<goldkatze> (Earlier Ubuntu versions ship with older versions of the poppler PDF rendering library)
<cuma> I cannot hear any sounds on the computer. "dummy outout" it seems. is this normal?
<goldkatze> No.
<Bashing-om> !sound | cuma
<ubottu> cuma: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cuma> I am trying
<cuma> Is the sound card physically installed and recognized by your hardware? -lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"- Is it normal to wait a long time after writing?
<amosbird> Hi, how can I remove secret key from gpg key file?
<Elodin> is default ubuntu already using gnome?
<Elodin> or is still using unity? i heard a while ago it was dropping unity for gnome
<krytarik> Elodin: Yep, for a few releases already.
<Elodin> my father came to me asking for a distro, so 18 has gnome already?
<Elodin> thanks
<krytarik> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Haunted330> This channel is closed. You are going to have to leave.
<DalekSec> Haunted330: Please don't pull that crap here.
<Haunted330> This channel is closed. You are going to have to leave.
<Haunted330> You need to leave. We are closed.
<Haunted330> There is not crap being pulled or anything
<DalekSec> Haunted330: Please, drop the subject.  It's incorrect and you know this.
<Haunted330> Im just here doing my job. Thats all
<Haunted330> please do not argue with me
<mIk3_08> hello guys... just wanna ask here, who is already using kernel 5.0 in Ubuntu 18.04 OS type 64bit
<mIk3_08> hello guys... just wanna ask here, who is already using kernel 5.0 in Ubuntu 18.04 OS type 64bit
<plongshot> Are there any known issues with ugrading my distribution from the command line?  I remember when I started using ubuntu and would see posts in the forums about problems.
<plongshot> And, is there any way to output  a list of the program names I have on my launch bar?
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: As long as you follow the documentation on upgrading, you shouldn't have issues. Also, make sure you have backed up your system or have a recent back up
<Bashing-om> plongshot: ^^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes .
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: what version of ubuntu are you currently on?
<plongshot> pragmaticenigma: Thanks. I was gong off of this:  https://www.ostechnix.com/upgrade-ubuntu-single-command/  Desktops section
<plongshot> pragmaticenigma: 16.04 LTTS
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: that would be an example of doing it wrong... don't follow that article
<plongshot> ok
<plongshot> thanks for steering me straight
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: for reference, the issue with that article is the "-d" after the do-release-upgrade ... the "-d" sets your installation on the development channel, which is BETA
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: it wouldn't upgrade you to 18.04, it would instead put you on 19.04 which is still in development. Which might explain why you had issues in the past
<pragmaticenigma> it also would take you off the LTS release cycle
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: are using the latest kernel 5.0?
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | mIk3_08
<ubottu> mIk3_08: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: No .. My daily is 18.04 - 4.15.0-46-generic .
<plongshot> pragmaticenigma: So, according to the text at the link you gave, If I want to upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS I have to do a total of 4 upgrades? (from 16.04 to 16.10, to 17.04, to 17.10, to 18.04)?
<plongshot> Does that sound right?
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: no
<mIk3_08> Bashing-om: Thanks... same here. but planning to use the latest kernel. is it advisable?
<plongshot> What do they mean by "Renewing the Installation" in that article?
<Bashing-om> plongshot: NO ! LTS to LTS . what shows in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<mIk3_08> Thanks ubottu... is it okay to use latest kernel?
<Bashing-om> mIk3_08: read the article in UWN this week, We are advised to wait for 19.04 stable.
<plongshot> Bashing-om: Prompt=lts
<pragmaticenigma> mIk3_08: ubottu is a bot, also, the latest kernel is not supported in this channel. Installing it is at your own risk and the volunteers in this channel will be unable to assist you with issues you have with your computer going forward
<plongshot> So I (ideally) will have all my settings, installed programs, items on the launcher, config in general when this i s all over?
<pragmaticenigma> mIk3_08: Let me rephrase... Kernel 5.0 is not supported in Ubuntu yet. This channel is only able to support Ubuntu installations running kernels from official Ubuntu software sources
<mIk3_08> pragmaticenigma: Thanks...
<Bashing-om> plongshot: Then when all is ready will go 16.04 to 18.04 :) .. make sure if you have nvidia graphic that you revert to nouveau ( for one thing ).
<plongshot> I mean, that's the intended behavior of the operation?
<plongshot> How can I find info how to do that?
<pragmaticenigma> plongshot: Correct, using the instructions here "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades" ... with exceptions of programs not provided by Ubuntu's official software repos, everything will continue to be where you left them and have had them configured
<sergey> Клепченко Ольга
<plongshot> My driver is listed as "driver=i915"  is that something I would have to worry about or do any tweaks for if I did a system upgrade?
<plongshot> Bashing-om:  ^ ?
<Bashing-om> plongshot: Nope that i915 is Intell, and it is in the kernel. Nothing to fear there :)
<amazoniantoad> How do I specify bridge ports with netplan?
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Here: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan .
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<sanchitrk> hi
<srcoldham1> mir and unity8 or gnome for ubuntu which one will be the best
<gunarm_> I have an nfs export I just made and 3 machines can mount it just fine but one is getting "access is denied by server".  any ideas how to figure out what is causing that?
<Bashing-om> !best | srcoldham1
<srcoldham1> my feeling is that development should be on mir and unity8 because of convergence and lightweight interface. Devlopment on a desktop application could also work on a mobile device with some minor UI changes and scaling and snaps could take that lead snaps on mobile iot and desktop full unification
<Bashing-om> srcoldham1: See: https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-announces-convergence-for-its-linux-phones-and-laptops-525203.shtml .
<srcoldham1> < Bashing-om>: yes they have achieved this but this does not apply to ubuntu our goal would be for ubuntu since this is an ubuntu forum plus ubuntu touch and unity8 would be a lot better than purism considering canoncial's reach and power both in the server space and strong influnce in desktop also
<Bashing-om> srcoldham1: You will be better served on #ubuntu-discuss; as this is not a support issue for this channel.
<srcoldham1> ok thanks
<plongshot> I'm creating my first cron job. Is this valid format for a cron scripts for it to run every day?  15 10 * * 0 <command>
<lotuspsychje> !cron | plongshot can this help?
<ubottu> plongshot can this help?: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<plongshot> lotuspsychje: I'm having a problem wher I get the error no crontab for user if I run crontab -l (sudo corntab -l gets no crontab for root). I have a script located in /etc/cron.daily but I'm wondering if I have written it's contents correctly. (I read somewhere that you have to begin the command with a time sequence of five fields) and my script did not contain that.
<plongshot> Sorry forgot to say...  I also got the minute error when I ran crontab -u [user] <file>
<gunarm_> plongshot, i'm no expert but your paste *does* have fields in the time sequence.  the last one I think is day of week though which will prob make your task run once per week
<gunarm_> you can see the fields in the comment in /etc/crontab
<gunarm_> does have 5 fields*
<gunarm_> sometimes you need a user after the 5 time fields though I believe
<gunarm_> yours has no use after time erroneous day of week field so the error makes sense
<gunarm_> no user
<bidel> Hi :)
<jbaumgartner_> hello
<sitm2> is Golang worth learning?
<lotuspsychje> sitm2: the scope of this channel is more about ubuntu support
<sitm2> is there a ubuntu lounge channel?
<lotuspsychje> sitm2: maybe #programming help you too
<lotuspsychje> sitm2: sure
<lotuspsychje> sitm2: #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sitm2> thanks!
<plongshot> Is there any way to tell if a cron job has been executing? Some log or something?
<alocer> "/var/log/cron"
<ilias_gr> hi all. I am running Xubuntu 16.04.6 and because April 2019 is coming I run ubuntu-support-status command and I get 1455 packages (82.3%) supported until April 2021 (Canonical - 5y) --- 205 packages (11.6%) supported until April 2019 (Community - 3y) --- 47 packages (2.7%) supported until April 2021 (Community - 5y) --- 0 packages (0.0%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded and 60 packages (3.4%) that are unsupported. Is there any way (inste
<ilias_gr> ad fo upgrade the system) to keep supported some of the packages which will be no more supported after April 2019?
<lotuspsychje> ilias_gr: 16.04 is still supported longer then april
<lotuspsychje> ilias_gr: its 14.04 going end of life in april
<lotuspsychje> !yy.mm | ilias_gr
<ubottu> ilias_gr: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ilias_gr> lotuspsychje: I think it won't be supported any package supported from the Community. Isn't it?
<lotuspsychje> ilias_gr: if you follow the LTS way and keep your packages clean from the official repos, you will be good
<ilias_gr> lotuspsychje: I have on my system LTS version and I am receiving any update normally. Is it OK for the future and will my system safe & updated until Apr 2021?
<lotuspsychje> ilias_gr: depends on how you managed your system, maybe pastebin your sources.list to the channel? volunteers can take a look
<Gerowen> Is "dist-upgrade" still necessary if you're using apt instead of apt-get?
<Gerowen> I could be wrong, but I seem to remember things like new kernel versions were held back without "dist-upgrade", but I just got new kernels on my raspberry pi with just a normal "apt upgrade"
<p3tr1nn1> I think it is still necessary gerowen
<Gerowen> p3tr1nn1: K, was just curious, thanks, :-)
<p3tr1nn1> no problem
<conjo> alist search networks
<conjo> can anyone tell me how to use alist to search for a channel on a given topic please
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<conjo> thanks
<conjo> found a page and the help option
<conjo> having trouble signing in with sasl enabled have ticked the box and selected the tile with sasl msg nickserv+passwd and entered my details but it wont allow me to login see errors shown https://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels
<conjo> using hexchat
<krytarik> conjo: Please, any further network or client support in #freenode or #hexchat, respectively.
<conjo> sorry
<marcellino71> lucio dalla
<azad> I want to upload/create files on a local ftp server(vsftp) as anonymous and my vsftpd.conf is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KtYxY4ZKJ9/ but I can access but no write permission still
<tomreyn> Gerowen: the 'apt' man page calls it 'full-upgrade', but 'dist-upgrade' should also work.
<tomreyn> azad: and the error message sent to the client and the log message logged by the server are?
<azad> tomreyn, the logs https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7zZ88BW9Bq/ and yes, I am actually pavlushka on a client's machine
<azad> tomreyn, and the local clients to this ftp server are windows machines
<tomreyn> the log shows only anonymous logins
<tomreyn> oh you want anonymous uploads, ok
<lotuspsychje> azad: be carefull with ftp, youl get hammered 24/7 :p
<azad> lotuspsychje, its a localonly
<azad> tomreyn, yes, anonymous uploads
 * root_ 
<tomreyn> azad: maybe compare with this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/60508/how-to-configure-an-anonymously-writable-ftp-server-with-vsftpd
<azad> tomreyn, on it
<tomreyn> this config is old, though, so i'm not sure it still applies. i'm not really into ftp servers anymore, stopped using them years ago
<tomreyn> hadyou considered alternatives?
<azad> tomreyn, actually I use sftp but it's on request for a easy-peasy solution for file-storage but no sensitive data
<tomreyn> and sftp is not "easy peasy"? then why not use http?
<sazawal> Hello. The DSL connection on my Lubuntu 18.10 is not working. I have copied the connection settings from nm-connection-editor of my Ubuntu 16.04 where it works perfectly. There are some extra settings of "Parent Interface" and "PPP Interface" in the new version. How do I fix it?
<azad> tomreyn, it should be browsable through file-browser, that's the goal
<tomreyn> azad: webdav would be.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: you want to connect a dsl with login:pass?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: yes, I have my own username and password.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: compare here: https://medium.com/@dineshsonachalam/creating-a-dsl-connection-on-ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-c5b7845beea0
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: This looks like the same solution as the first answer here https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10  But it didn't work for me.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: maybe lubuntu is missing something you need?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: yes, I guess. By the way I have installed pppoe and pppoeconf, just to see if it works. Nothing helped so far.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: but did you try that with nmcli?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: also found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1771713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771713 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager doesn't lits created connection in 18.04." [Undecided,New]
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: yes, I tried that too. I mean from the askubuntu link, I have created the DSL connection from the terminal, and then opened it in nm-connection-editor to enter username and password. In your link it is entering the username and password from the nmcli console, which is the same I guess.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: so i presume after adding, in lubuntu's network settings it doesnt show neither?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: By the way it seems to me that the questions are for "not finding a DSL connection option" in the nm-applet. But I found the option anyway in nm-connection-editor (I had to install network-manager-gnome though).
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Let me check the launchpad bug.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: if you thinks its relevant, please affect to the bug and add your story
<tomreyn> sazawal: Here's how you can create a DSL connection on the terminal:  nmcli con edit type pppoe con-name "My DSL connection"
<tomreyn> this enteres the interactive editor, where you can type: set pppoe.username "My ISP provided DSL username"
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: After adding it either in lubuntu default coonection editor, or in nm-connection-editor, I see it in the list of "Known Connections", but doesn't connect at all. The launchpad bug is a bit confusing to me. What is the meaning of "doesn't lits created connection"?
<tomreyn> then you type "save", then "quit". now the nm-applet should show this connection. Clikcing it would trigger a conneciton attempt, bringing up a "DSL authentication" prompt with the username pre-filled, an empty "service" field which you keep empty (unless ISP instructed otherwise), and a password field where you place the SP provided DSL password.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: yeah the user didnt explained himself very well in the bug...
<lotuspsychje> try what tomreyn suggests sazawal ^
<sazawal> tomreyn: I guess this is the workaround because you do not see "Create new DSL connection" in the nm-applet. But this can be done using nm-connection-editor. Anyway I tried this from it from https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10, doesn't make a difference.
<tomreyn> sazawal: in my (limiteD) experience, for some advanced configurations (such as maybe PPPoE) network manager needs to be configured on the CLI, GUI configurations just won't work. that's why i'm suggesting this workaround.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: tomreyn I am not seeing any blinking or animations in the Network icon when I connect the DSL cable. So, I am suspecting either its a hardware or a adapter-driver issue. I am going to make a bootable Ubuntu 18.10 USB and try connecting the DSL first.
<tomreyn> looks like this is what you did, though
<tomreyn> if it fails with the live image, maybe try a 16.04.6 live image, too, to rule out a hardware issue.
<sazawal> tomreyn: Yes you are right, because it works on my other Ubuntu 16.04 laptop.
<tomreyn> do you really have a dsl modem only, though, not a router? most people have routers nowadays.
<sazawal> tomreyn: Lol, yes. Actually I am trying fix it for an old friend. They are scared of new technologies you know.
<tomreyn> do they use wheels?
<sazawal> tomreyn: no, not yet :)
<raniesantos> Is xdotool installed by default on ubuntu and ubuntu-based distros? I forgot whether I installed it myself or it was already there when I first switched.
<OerHeks> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate (generate) X11 keyboard/mouse input events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20160805.1-3 (bionic), package size 41 kB, installed size 119 kB
<OerHeks> nope, it is extra
<raniesantos> thanks
<tomreyn> sazawal: i can understand and appreciate the approach where you don't want proprietary hardware to manage your internet connection. for the dsl modem, this will always be proprietary, sadly. but there are open hardware routers, too, and it's a lot more convenient especially if they have multiple internet accessing devices.
<amazoniantoad> How do I add a virtual interface under netplan? I can't find documentation online
<cuma> my neighbors came to visit the condolences. we could not solve the sound problem for three days.
<azad> tomreyn, it is working now somehow, tried something, can't tell which one triggered the permission. :p
<cuma> Do you have suggestions on updating bios.
<sazawal> tomreyn: right. The real reason is that my friend (65 now), has the impression that having a new router would break everything that is already working.
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: for netplan, try #ubuntu-server - also see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1054034/netplan-how-to-describe-veth-peer-links (in case veth is what you want, you don't specify the type of virtual NIC)
<tomreyn> sazawal: well, sometimes that's just true. and soemtimes, especially elderly people, are too worried about change.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, I'm just ditching netplan and sticking with ifupdown. What's the deal with netplan anyway? Why use it at all? I've always thought that if something isn't broken, don't fix it
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: ifupdown support is fading, so it is replacing somthing that'll break soon.
<amazoniantoad> tomreyn, oh. well netplan isn't even fully developed yet. I mean you can't even make additional interfaces in it!
<cuma> Can you help me update the BIOS?
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: netplan is a management utility for creating systemd.networks and netwokr manager configurations. it is optional, you can also configure these directly.
<tomreyn> amazoniantoad: netplan is a management utility for creating systemd-networkd and network-manager configurations. it is optional, you can also configure these directly.
<tomreyn> ^ typos fixed
<tomreyn> cuma: that's entirely a ##hardware matter, not ubuntu related. but i can help if you join #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel of your choice (can be a new one) where it's not off-topic.
<amazoniantoad> ohh I see
<cuma> kimsenin dıngılında değil
<cuma> hemen şutla gitsin
<cuma> i will visit the rooms you write
<cuma> # hardware
<cuma> şaka gibi
<tomreyn> cuma: english only here, please
<cuma> sorry, i will pay attention
<tomreyn> cuma: i don't see you in ##hardware and you haven't told me another channel to join, so i'll move on to something else.
<tomreyn> oh, i take this back
<whoareU>   i ready to restore the deleted file using debugfs command , when i type "debugfs -w /dev/sda3" ,prompt:"/dev/sda3: Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem
<lotuspsychje> whoareU: are you trying to recover lost data?
<whoareU> my entire directory be deleted
<EriC^> whoareU: what does "sudo blkid /dev/sda3" give?
<EriC^> do you have backups?
<whoareU> no backup
<whoareU> "/dev/sda3: UUID="IkK6d8-ABjF-cvpF-RFft-5xEv-4Quw-F7HE3J" TYPE="LVM2_member" PARTUUID="60166633-2589-444a-8910-135c0e68824f" "
<EriC^> whoareU: type 'sudo parted -s'
<EriC^> whoareU: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<whoareU> nc option is not right
<EriC^> must have typod
<EriC^> can you paste the error
<whoareU> "bash: nc: command not found...
<whoareU> "
<EriC^> whoareU: type 'sudo parted -ls' and paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<whoareU> https://img.vim-cn.com/47/8a573ecaec4d228609c75e93db6f0d6a5dd6d2.png
<whoareU> the sda3 had umounted
<EriC^> whoareU: you're using xfs ...
<EriC^> whoareU: try /join #xfs
<whoareU> thanks
<EriC^> np
<uzee> Hi, can anyone here help a little bit with Ubuntu desktop installation? I've setup a kickstart server to do automated installas for RHEL, Ubuntu & CentOS server editions. There is a need for a desktop automated install only for ubuntu.
<uzee> Can I use the same server kickstart file and just add 'ubuntu-desktop' and 'unity' packages? would that be sufficient? I know pressed is the better option which we will move on to but at this time just trying to make it simple with only kickstart
<tomreyn> uzee: i've not recently done it, but as far as i know kickstart is still supported. and you juts need to add ubuntu-desktop (or the graphical desktop flavour of your choice), no need to list unity (unless you want unity-desktop, which is noo longer the default desktop in current ubuntu).
<uzee> tomreyn: thanks very much, is it also a correct understanding that "desktop version doesn't support unattended installations" from http://gyk.lt/ubuntu-16-04-desktop-unattended-installation/
<uzee> I'm trying to figure out if i should point to a desktop version for installation or keep the server edition and only add ubuntu-desktop ?
<Bilbo0> In man srm " -f     fast (and insecure mode): no /dev/urandom, no synchronize mode." What is synchronize mode?
<tomreyn> uzee: personally i'd prefer doing a pxe boot using the debian-installer, so using either mini.iso or the alternative server installer.
<tomreyn> uzee: i don't know what the state of kickstart support on the desktop installer is.
<tomreyn> and current LTS is 18.04.2
<uzee> tomreyn: yes it seems like there are a some unknowns in this domain. I agree and aslo wanted a pxe based approach however, there is already a pxe server used by our windows guys, and sadly I can't have another pxe server on the same network :( although I could've investigated that in a different subnet but I haven't done that so far
<tomreyn> and using the existing pxe server is not an option?
<uzee> my biggest concern with ubuntu kickstart, when compared with rhel/centos kickstart, is that with ubuntu kickstart I have to provide an internet based source for the url. Whereas in rhel/centos I can use the localhost so that installation does not require internet access. I don't think there is a way around it, if you know of one, I'd be delighted to know
<tomreyn> i don't know how (or whether?) pxe booting works with windows, it is probably different, but maybe there's a deployment system which can handle both.
<uzee> so my kickstart has this: url --url http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<uzee> url --url http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<uzee> the original idea was to have a local self-contained server which hosts all the installation media files/packages, etc. I'm hoping the preseeding will allow that, but I don't know yet
<tomreyn> that's an archive mirror where the ubuntu installer will (in a secure way) install software from
<tomreyn> you can host a local archive mirror, or just a proxy cache for it.
<uzee> tomreyn: I understand but I tried giving an http path to my kickstart server and it doesn't work, then I read somewhere that it needs to be an ubuntu internet url
<tomreyn> a local file path may also work.
<tomreyn> uzee: i don't know what a "http path" or an "ubuntu insternet url" are
<uzee> for a local archive mirror, I'd neet to setup a proper ubuntu mirror, correct? and I don't know what is a proxy cache and how to make it work? any pointers... ? thanks much
<tomreyn> an archive mirror would be a full mirror of the ubuntu archives for the ubuntu releases you need mirrored, yes.
<Bilbo0> In man srm " -f     fast (and insecure mode): no /dev/urandom, no synchronize mode." What is synchronize mode?
<tomreyn> uzee: a proxy cache is a server which downloads any files from the internet and passes them down to the requesting client, but then caches those files and passes them directly to the next client requesting the same file.
<uzee> ah, ok. by the http path I mean the source of installation media, for centos for example, I have: url --url=http://myserver.domain/centos/CentOS6
<uzee> tomreyn, I'll look into the proxy cache as well as setting up a local ubuntu mirror. My main reason to avoid it was because then there's one more machine to manage and make sure is updated, etc.
<terabyte> Hey, I have the following output for startup times, any suggestions as to how i can make it quicker? it's a virtualbox with 18.04 ubuntu. https://pastebin.com/8XJ75Aqm
<uzee> by internet url, I meant the url parameter and value in the kickstart file
<tomreyn> uzee: https://github.com/vrillusions/ubuntu-kickstart seems to provide tested kickstart configurations (found by a web search, i have no experience with this and there is no warranty on anything)
<OerHeks> i think srm gives no synchronised mode, as there is nothing to sync
<uzee> tomreyn: thanks, I believe I did come across that as well, however haven't tried it, will certainly give it a shot...
<sohkha> tomreyn, OerHeks you two are ubuntu gods mad props
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: What do you mean? If there is only one way to synchronize or no, why is it listed in man as a toggle effect? I was thinking maybe sychronize as in working to secure delete multiple files at once?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Bilbo0> but my interpretation doesn't really make sense with the wording of the man
<Bilbo0> I mean why would the simple fast toggle or whatever it's called, not be able to do something faster, so I must be wrong
<tomreyn> terabyte: vboxadd.service is probably only once. if it turns out to delay the boot every time, use the apt repository from virtualbox.org instead, if it still takes long then, seek support in #vbox.
<terabyte> tomreyn: so you reckon this is down to it being installed on vbox?
<terabyte> let me reboot and see what happens
<tomreyn> terabyte: well at least what you posted has the longest selay listed for this service, so this is probably what you'd tackle first.
<tomreyn> selay -> delay
<terabyte> ok
<benederes> ubuntu and only 1429 people ? realy? so sad
<lotuspsychje> benederes: do you have an ubuntu question?
<benederes> nope,just checking IRC
<benederes> never use it before
<uzee> tomreyn: so I had a quick look at the github link, but it looks like it uses a local cdrom as the insallation media :(
<lotuspsychje> !chat | benederes
<ubottu> benederes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uzee> What I'm trying to do is to point to a remote server so that installas a re not dependent on someone physically inserting a cdrom/usb and then running the installer
<terabyte> separately to this, I'm finding that ubuntu is really laggy graphically. any time i do anything in the UI it's slow to react. if i hover over an icon it takes a second before the highlight occurs, if i click, it will take a second or 2 to react and draw. any basic checks I should do?
<uzee> Also, is there a separate irc channel for ubuntu desktop? that might also be worth checking out?
<lotuspsychje> terabyte: your desktop or the virtualbox?
<terabyte> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.04 in the virtualbox. clicking terminal icon takes 10 seconds after clicking to actually show a terminal
<terabyte> my desktop (windows host) is super fast...
<tomreyn> uzee: there is #ubuntu-server where i assume pxe installations are best discussed.
<lotuspsychje> terabyte: virtualbox is always more laggy then a physical install, also doesnt fully use your graphics card
<terabyte> lotuspsychje: would vmware be any better?
<lotuspsychje> terabyte: i meant virtual machines in general
<terabyte> lotuspsychje: i mean i expect them to be slower, but this level of sluggishness seems excessive
<terabyte> lotuspsychje: regardless thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> terabyte: ubuntu-desktop with gnome is now heavier
<lotuspsychje> terabyte: but you can do alot to tweak
<uzee> tomreyn: thanks will try there as well
<lotuspsychje> terabyte: i always disable unwanted startup services, install preload, clean system with bleachbit,finetune graphic settings,...
<terabyte> ok
<Bilbo0> In man srm " -f     fast (and insecure mode): no /dev/urandom, no synchronize mode." What is synchronize mode?
<tomreyn> sync(1) - Synchronize cached writes to persistent storage
<tomreyn> Bilbo0: ^
<Bilbo0> tomreyn: I don't understand. So what is the difference with srm run "synchronized" verses "no synchronized"?
<tomreyn> Bilbo0: it will make sure to write any change to disk immediately vs whenever the disk's write cache runs full.
<tomreyn> so synchronized is slower.
<tomreyn> but eliminates the dependency on proper operation the write cache. and the possibility to loose these queued writes in case of a sudden system failure.
<tomreyn> * proper operation OF the write cache
<Bilbo0> tomreyn: "no sync" writes to disk immediately?
<tomreyn> the other way around
<Bilbo0> If sync writes to disk immediately, how would that not make it faster?
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, you choose -f .. so it skips the urandom writes, that makes it faster, and also sync, that makes it slower again
<OerHeks> in milliseconds, not minutes
<OerHeks> i guess the -f option makes it just as bad/secure as rm
<Bilbo0> I tested non-f on a couple 100mb files. Nothing happened to them till final pass. If it is writing over the file the whole time, how come I can access it normally till the very end?
<OerHeks> .. you could access files while secure deleting from commandline ??.. how did you access them?
<sazawal> I have installed Lubuntu 18.10, and the ethernet is not working. It doesn't work either on the Ubuntu live USB. I suspect it is either hardware or driver issue. How can I troubleshoot it to know the problem?
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: They were some anime videos I duplicated then deleted with srm. The videos played fine till the verbose terminal did its final pass
<m__> sazawal: Cable plugged in?
<sazawal> tomreyn: So, it didn't work on Ubuntu 16.04 live USB. The internet works on the same live USB when connected to the other laptop.
<OerHeks> interesting.. so they were in your cache
<Bilbo0> I left the directory and went back closed the media player and reopened and the videos played fine till they were gone
<sazawal> m__: yes it is. Also see my recent reply to tomreyn .
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: But I have low swap, I should be using memory till the very end. Or high swap, which is it that makes you use swap drive the least and memory the most?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: is that the same box as your dsl problem?
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, you are fine, files are deleted, and if you keep accessing them from cache, while deleting,  that is odd behaviour
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Yes, the same box, same network, same login.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Actually, I don't see any animation or blinking when I connect the cable.
<sazawal> animation in the network icon*
<OerHeks> they are gone after removal ended
<ayekat> sazawal: what does `ip l` list
<ayekat> ?
<sazawal> ayekat: 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00 2: wlp1s0b1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000     link/ether 20:10:7a:2e:3c:b4 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<Jens1112> i know but i dont care anymore
<sazawal> The wifi is working by the way, which is a hotspot from other laptop.
<Bilbo0> OerHeks:  which is it that makes you use swap drive the least and memory the most?
<ayekat> sazawal: yeah, so the network card isn't recognised properly, it seems - do you see the ethernet network card in the output of `lspci`?
<m__> Most of the time, when clients complaining this, cable is not plugged in, also I had to clean the golden parts of the plug and the socket, did that with a tooth brush-success!
<sazawal> ayekat: I guess I do not see an ethernet card. Here is the output of lspci, https://paste.linux.community/view/6e3eccb9
<sazawal> m__: I don't think this is a dust problem, because it is a newly bought clean laptop (although second hand). I mean I don't see any dust.
<ayekat> sazawal: hmm, indeed - there appears to be no network card
<ayekat> sazawal: is it detected with any other OS?
<sazawal> ayekat: I only tried with Ubuntu 16.04 live USB, where it didn't work. I didn't check the lspci by the way. Should I do it? I think it won't show in U 16.04 either because the ethernet was not working.
<ayekat> likely
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: im bit confused, a dsl connection goes tru a dsl modem right? its usb based yours?
<ayekat> maybe it's just not properly connected to the motherboard
<sazawal> ayekat: So from lspci, do I have not ethernet card or there is no ethernet driver? It doesn't make sense to not have ethernet card, because there is an ethernet slot.
<ayekat> sazawal: well, the kernel can't see any network device plugged in, so even if it had a driver, that driver couldn't do anything
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: pastebin your dmesg perhaps, volunteers might have a look whats happening to it
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: I don't know many technicalities of ethernet, but the incoming cable to the house goes through a modem and then through a router (not wifi router) and then the ethernet cable comes to my computer.
<jeremy31> sazawal: easy way, copy/paste URL> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bilbo0> swappability confuses me, do I want a low number or high number for most use of RAM and least use of drive?
<pldiem> Hi, I need help, I wanted to check if bootable USB will work fine, I changed boot order, I checked USB drive it was fine, but after the restart computer stopped seeing my drive in the bootable section, so I cannot run my system, I removed additional drive and still nothing
<pldiem> is there anything I can do?
<sazawal> jeremy31: I don't know what is wrong but termbin command is not giving me any output links. It just ends with no output. I will paste it on pastebin now, and later solve this issue.
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: how did you burn the usb stick?
<pldiem> I don't remember now, there is memtest86
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: you sure it works?
<pldiem> yes, I run it again just now and there were some checks at the beginning and I just exited
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: some systems you can bring up the media startup with F12
<pldiem> let me check
<Jens1112> i know but i dont care anymore
<lotuspsychje> Jens1112: can we help you?
<pldiem> lotuspsychje: empty list
<Jens1112> @lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: try another usb port yet?
<tomreyn> Jens1112: you wrote "i know but i dont care anymore" twice, seemingly without any context. are you looking for ubuntu support?
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: what what about bios, does it recognize usb brand?
<pldiem> hmm... but it is no the problem with USB
<Jens1112> @tomreyn: that was auto-filled
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: we are trying to find out whats the problem
<tomreyn> Jens1112: ok, please don't make automated posts to this channel. thanks.
<pldiem> USB works fine, but after running USB bios stopped seeing my system drive
<pldiem> I just want to be sure we are on the same page
<pldiem> do you want me to check another USB port?
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: ah its your internal harddisk it doesnt see?
<pldiem> yes
<Jens1112> @tomreyn: sure i did not meant to it was unintentionally
<tomreyn> Jens1112: alright ;)
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: is that an uefi system?
<pldiem> so I cannot boot my system
<pldiem> yes UEFI
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: are you going to dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<pldiem> singleboot
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: could you check if secureboot is=off and fastboot=off please?
<pldiem> I just removed the additional drive to be sure it doesn't mess with anything
<tomreyn> pldiem: you said "I removed additional drive" but did not discuss adding this drive before, or its purpose, for what i could gather.
<pldiem> secureboot is off in the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: you sure your partitions are not several on 1 big HD?
<pldiem> I don't see fast boot option
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: maybe you plugged out the main harddisk, with all your partitions?
<pldiem> the second drive is an old HDD 5200rpm
<lotuspsychje> kk
<pldiem> just for storing data
<tomreyn> pldiem: either way, what you describe makes it look like you made some (mainboard firmware) configuration change which you did not reverse, or not properly. because booting off the internal storage worked initially, and no longer works now.
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: so however, your bios must recognize the HD right?
<pldiem> I did no changes in BIOS
<pldiem> but changing boot order
<TJ-> pldiem: It may depend on *how* the firmware setup configure boot devices. Some list each device in order, others list device types in order (e.g. USB, HDD, Net) and *then* have a sub-list for the HDD type for example.
<pldiem> unfortunately my list is empty
<TJ-> pldiem: If the firmware is not recognising the internal HDD/SSD that suggests a physical problem OR that the system was originally booting in Legacy BIOS/CSM mode and you've disabled that mode
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: what Os was on that second HD please?
<pldiem> there is none, as I wrote the second drive was just for storing purposes
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: ok and on the first, windows?
<pldiem> debian
<tomreyn> this is #ubuntu
<pldiem> but I found no help on #debian channel
<pldiem> and have no invitation to #linux channel
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: but you want to install ubuntu now?
<TJ-> pldiem: it's ##linux not #linux
<OerHeks> for ##linux you need to register with #freenode
<pldiem> no, I want to get my system up and running
<lotuspsychje> then its #debian as suggested above
<pldiem> I know that this is #ubuntu channel, but it is not system related issue I guess
<pldiem> so I am looking for any suggestion
<pldiem> it is quite important for me
<pldiem> I work on this computer
<pldiem> and tomorrow is a workday :/
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: if you burn an usb stick and want to install ubuntu, we can help you
<OerHeks> like TJ- mentioned before, likely you disabled/enabled UEFI
<lotuspsychje> !usb | pldiem takes 15min
<ubottu> pldiem takes 15min: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pldiem> OerHeks: yes I did that after I noticed the issue to check if the drive will be visible in legacy mode
<pldiem> it was
<pldiem> I switched back
<pldiem> and right now it is not seen in any mode
<pldiem> OerHeks: do you think that could introduce some physical issue?
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: make your life easy and burn an ubuntu iso :p = great community support
<lotuspsychje> in an hour ubuntu is installed on your pc
<tomreyn> pldiem: it's possible that you accidentially loosened a wire to the other hdd, or cross wired things incorrectly when you added / removed the secondary disk. but this and fixing the firmware is really a ##hardware topic (i.e. not here). #ubuntu is about running and booting (which happens only after the firmware sorts things out) ubuntu. and you don't seem to be running ubuntu (and please don't make it look like you would, and don't intentionally
<tomreyn> misrepresent facts, and don't request support for something else here in the future).
<pldiem> lotuspsychje: I know that installation is quick and easy, but the problem is the data I will lose
<tomreyn> you did not actually seek support in #debian today.
<pldiem> I did
<pldiem> (01:36:14 PM)
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: burn the ubuntu iso, disable fastboot & secureboot, boot ubuntu live and rescue data
<tomreyn> then it wa susing a differnet nikcname and isp
<pldiem> tomreyn: "misprepresent facts"?
<lotuspsychje> pldiem: its also a bit weird you unplug HD2 to not loose data but have no backup of HD1
<pldiem> I asked about why drive is not seen in bios boot section
<pldiem> it kind of common case
<popnfloss> im trying to install ubuntu on my second hard drive and it keeps putting the uefi entry on my windows hard drive
<popnfloss> even though ive set it to put the efi partition and the bootloader and everything on the ubuntu drive
<popnfloss> how do i make the ubuntu installer leave my other hard drive alone
<popnfloss> without having to literally unplug it
<OerHeks> pldiem, If your bios shows no drive, it is not connected properly, or dead .. not an ubuntu issue
<pldiem> lotuspsychje: I wrote what was the purpose of the second drive, that is why I left it in the computer, but I'm not really using it :D
<pldiem> OerHeks: bios shows drive, but not in the boot section
<pldiem> it is visible on the first tab
<tomreyn> popnfloss: uefi will always need to have the efi system partition on the first drive the firmware recognizes
<OerHeks> pldiem, oke, than it is not dead, uefi setting perhaps, or AHCI/raid.. join #debian
<tomreyn> popnfloss: but you can have multiple boot codes on the (u)efi system partition (ESP)
<pldiem> ok, thanks
<popnfloss> so then theres no point in creating an efi partition on the second hard drive then
<popnfloss> since its not even going to use it
<popnfloss> and i can never boot into linux without having to depend on my windows drive
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: ayekat Here is the dmesg output, https://termbin.com/wq25
<popnfloss> also i have had separate efi partitions for two drives before and they were both detected and bootable
<sazawal_> ayekat: You meant that there is a hardware issue? The cable is fine because it works on the other laptop.
<popnfloss> i had to disconnect one of them and install linux on the other to prevent it from tampering with it
<tomreyn> popnfloss: i can repeat myself, rephrasing it a little along the way: as long as you are uefi booting, the first hdd detected by the mainboard firmware will need to contain the OS boot code on an ESP. you may be able to make the firmware detect one or the other storage before another. but that's no longer a matter of ubuntu, but specific to your firmware.
<ayekat> sazawal_: to be honest, I'm afraid I can't tell anything from that dmesg there
<ayekat> sazawal_: but if the kernel doesn't detect the network device at all, I'd assume that it is somehow not connected properly, or just misdetected as something else
<ayekat> sazawal_: (e.g. a USB device)
<sazawal_> ayekat: I see.
<tomreyn> incorrect pci device detection is very rare, and unlikely. update-pciid's can help getting propoer textual output.
<popnfloss> well i just want it set up so that they are isolated from one another
<tomreyn> * update-pciids
<popnfloss> so if one fails the other doesnt fail as well
<popnfloss> and i dont want linux messing around with sda when i tell it not to
<sazawal_> tomreyn: Was update-pciids for me?
<tomreyn> sazawal_: yes, sorry, i missed to indicate this
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: maybe its also worth checking an LTS ubuntu version
<tomreyn> sazawal_: a non-outdated kernel image may also help.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: also try this; tail -f /var/log/syslog and pull in your eth cable, maybe something usefull comes out
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: I did, I think you missed my earlier responses. I made an Ubuntu 16.04 live USB, and when I connected the cable, there was no movement or notification in the network icon.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: is it a fixxed motherboard eth port or a card?
<sazawal_> tomreyn: Okay i just tried this and it made a snapshot, not sure what happened.
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: yes it is fixed, inbuilt in the laptop's motherboard.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: check bios for settings yet? maybe also update bios (as its a lenovo)
<tomreyn> sazawal_: update-pciids just downloads new information form the internet, to be able to display more sutable output when you run "lspci -nn"
<popnfloss> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1396379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396379 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer uses first EFI system partition found even when directed otherwise" [Medium,Confirmed]
<popnfloss> oh look its a bug
<popnfloss> so i was right then
<popnfloss> and its a bug that hasnt been fixed in years
<popnfloss> and still isnt fixed in 19.04
<popnfloss> looks like i do have to unplug the other drive lol
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: Sorry, how do I update BIOS? Ok, I must also look if maybe the eth network is disabled in BIOS.
<popnfloss> what a pile of garbage ubuntu is
<OerHeks> that is not a valid bug, imho
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | sazawal_
<ubottu> sazawal_: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<OerHeks> any OS takes the 1st EFI partition on the 1st drive
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: you might also want to check software-centre as lenovo's might have bios firmware update there
<popnfloss> fedora never did this to me
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: Yes, let me check the software-center first.
<OerHeks> sure fedora takes the 1st efi partition too
<acgissues> on a Thinkpad i had to copy my Linux .efi to the default bootmgr location because it wouldn't run any other .efi
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: you singleboot or dualboot?
<tomreyn> popnfloss: please move your disappreciation of ubuntu elsewhere, this channel is just for support Q&A.
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: single boot.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: allrighty maybe also check if you can access your admin page of modem via eth cable: http://192.168...
<tomreyn> if the link is down, this isn't going to succeed either.
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: Is there no software-center in lubuntu? I only see Muon Package Manager. When I go to software-sources, there is no tab of Additional Drivers either.
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: I am sure the admin page won't work because the laptop is not connecting to the ethernet, even after plugging in the cable.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: try fwupdate -l
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: Okay, fwupdate -l just finished with no output.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: allright, so thats a no-go from the ubuntu way
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: One question, if I do bios update, is it possible that the installed OS fails to boot?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: normally no, but always prudent making backups
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: ssd firmware updates could possible influence data
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje: I see
<sazawal_> I am going to boot the laptop now, and check the possible network options in BIOS.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: allright good luck
<Bilbo0> Is there a way/program where I can check for duplicate files then secure delete said duplicate files without having to hunt down each and every instance?
<frankie_> .
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: yes. What have you found and tried so far?
<Bilbo0> leftyfb: sflint for the redundant files, srm for secure delete, but I'm at a loss as to how to combine them in a time efficient manner
<Bilbo0> i can rename the redundent files "dele" or whatever then search for dele and move them all into a folder and then srm the folder, but that's way too slow
<Bilbo0> especially since each has to have its own name to all go in the file
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: https://itsfoss.com/find-duplicate-files-linux/  # First result on google when searching for "ubuntu find duplicate files"
<Bilbo0> leftyfb: and equally useless, nothing about secure delete on that page
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: in that article it suggests fdupes and an option. Combine the output of that with srm for "secure" deletion.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Did not find anything relevant specific thing in BIOS which is disabled. There is one thing in the BIOS information which says, "MAC address (Internal LAN): Not Applicable". Here are the screen images, https://imgur.com/a/cFWKA50
<EriC^> Bilbo0: how man unique duplicates are there?
<EriC^> i mean how many files are similar to eachother, as sets, set1 set2 ...?
<Bilbo0> leftyfb: You mean  -d ?
<Bilbo0> EriC^: Plenty, and not necessarily in sets
<EriC^> Bilbo0: oh, cause fdupes lists all not just the 'extras'
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: fdupes <options> | xargs <srm> <srm options>
<EriC^> aha -f omits the first file
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: fdupes -f <options> | xargs <srm> <srm options>
<Bilbo0> So <options> = stuff like -d?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: stuff like path. -d will prompt you to delete. You don't want that if you're using srm to delete
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: just use fdupes -f to get the list, pipe it to xarg/srm
<leftyfb> or a for loop, either way
<Bilbo0> leftyfb:  So ignore "<options>"?
<Bilbo0> I don't understand what that means
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: fdupes needs a path, you'll also want -f if you don't want to delete every duplicate including the original
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: why do you need to do this?
<EriC^> fdupes is odd, if you do fdupes -f /dir > /file
<Bilbo0> leftyfb: Space mostly
<EriC^> it suddenly adds /dir/file to the list of duplicates
<EriC^> what a weird behavior
<Bilbo0> why?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: why do you need to "securely" delete?
<Bilbo0> What difference does it make?
<Bilbo0> If someone finds out I'm a spy, they'll kill m....*argh!*
<EriC^> Bilbo0: use this "fdupes -f /path/to/file | tee /tmp/duplicates"
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: because if you are using srm because you think it's cool and gives you some sort of benfit beyond someone physically getting access to your computer to grab your super secret files you apparently have duplicates of, then you're just creating more work for yourself with no benefit.
<EriC^> then "xargs -a /tmp/duplicates srm"
<leftyfb> EriC^: I already have him the answer
<EriC^> i spoon fed him
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: fdupes -f </path/to/duplicates/of/your/government/secrets | xargs srm
<EriC^> fdupes has a weird behavior, i think its necessary to point out to use | tee
<leftyfb> why?
<EriC^> that's fine
<EriC^> leftyfb: that wont work somehow
<EriC^> actually its working, nevermind
<leftyfb> works fine in my testing
<EriC^> yeah srm is so slow i thought it hung
<leftyfb> yeah, I question the need for srm
<leftyfb> especially if this is an SSD. Causing more problems than it's worth
<EriC^> hopefully he learns something from it all, either way
<EriC^> but yeah i see your point
<leftyfb> Hell, just using -dN with fdupes and zero'ing out the rest of the drive after would provide almost as much protection
<leftyfb> I should say, just as adequate
<leftyfb> Anyone that really needs to do this isn't asking on IRC how to do it
<EriC^> xD
<Bilbo0> Well I need something a bit more fine grain than delete all but one, or I risk losing a hell of alot of read me files and such. Is there there a good gui duplicate program that can show path of duplicate too (fsflint gui doesnt show path) and if not individually choose srm, choose to move where I want with a click?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> actually, no, you should not lose README files
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: fdupes finds duplicate files. Not files with just the same name
<Bilbo0> ah
<EriC^> Bilbo0: it doesnt use the filename, i guess it does a md5 hash on them to see if they're the same
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: you should test first of course
<Bilbo0> what does -dN do?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: and also have backups of your secret government files
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: man fdupes
<EriC^> Bilbo0: also if it's a bunch of dirs you need to use fdupes in recursive mode
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: there is no point and click solution to doing exactly what you want
<Bilbo0> what IS recursive?
<leftyfb> wow
<EriC^> Bilbo0: it means it goes into the subdirs as well, not just the dir you initially give it
<Bilbo0> ah thanks
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/0596007604/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_M8rHCbRFDE5FR   might I suggest this book. It helped me get started
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-to-linux-basics
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<leftyfb> well, maybe not that last one. Stupid Unix :)
<Bilbo0> Any options other than fdupe or fslint? Anything that has a gui and shows the path of the redundant files in that gui?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: there is no point and click solution to doing exactly what you want
<Bilbo0> Are you randomly recommending from the top of your google searches...
<EriC^> Bilbo0: fdupes shows the path
<Bilbo0> "Here, buy this book I just heard of a moment ago when I searched "book learn Linux" "
<Bilbo0> But fdupes lacks in other ways
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: how does it not do what you're looking for?
<EriC^> Bilbo0: try "fdupes -f -r /dir | tee /tmp/duplicates" it'll give you the list of files, if you're happy with it then do "xargs -a /tmp/duplicates srm"
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: also, that book I bought about 20 years ago and helped me get started when I was just starting out. I've lent it out to a dozen people since who have all helped them get started as well.
<EriC^> i think you have your whole evening/morning cut out though, fdupes is kinda slow cause it has to hash them, and srm is very slow too
<EriC^> if they are a lot i'd reconsider leftyfb 's suggestion on using srm, just a heads up :)
<EriC^> i mean *not using
<Bilbo0> EriC^: That command would put the duplicates in /tmp/duplicates ?
<EriC^> yeah
<leftyfb> EriC^: tee -a?
<leftyfb> might not be needed if its just a dumped output at the end
<EriC^> yeah it dumps them all at once
<Bilbo0> EriC^: Since some of the duplicates are in unlabeled files, I need to know the names of the files first so I keep the files in labeled folders so things don't get terribly disorganized, can I use fdupes and select which ones I move?
<EriC^> Bilbo0: you can make a list with all files if you don't use the "-f" option
<Bilbo0> with these pictures of fdupe, you can click select the boxes next to files you want to select from the list to asterisk them?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: yes, with -d # you would know that if you read the man page like i told you
<EriC^> that way it'll give you them all labels and not labels
<EriC^> if they're not so many -d as leftyfb suggested would be nice
<EriC^> how many files are we talking?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: fdupes is not a UI. It is a commandline tool that you need to learn how to use
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: hmm maybe the card is dead?
<EriC^> Bilbo0: there's fslint, it has a gui see the link leftyfb gave you earlier
<EriC^> https://itsfoss.com/find-duplicate-files-linux/
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: does the yellow led of your eth port still work?
<leftyfb> fslint wasn't good enough for him
<EriC^> maybe you can make the list and save it to a file, then use xargs with srm if you still want srm
<Bilbo0> my main issue with it is it doesnt show the paths of the stuff it finds
<Bilbo0> with fslint
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: then take our suggestions
<niko1990> hello everyone
<EriC^> the picture seems that it does, it says "name" and directory in the other column
<EriC^> Bilbo0: ^
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: either way, it is going to take work and effort on your part
<EriC^> hi niko1990
<Bilbo0> So how come my fslint doesn't have directory or date information? It only has "name". How do I check which version of fslint I have?
<EriC^> Bilbo0: type 'apt-cache policy fslint | grep -i installed' please
<Bilbo0> 2.44-2
<EriC^> mine has the dir and everything
<EriC^> 2.44-2
<Bilbo0> got any idea why the discrepancy?
<Bilbo0> what it could be?
<EriC^> do you have a scrollbar at the bottom? maybe it got pushed way to the side?
<Bilbo0> ah, well I accidentally restarted the search so I got to wait a bit, maybe that is it though
<Bilbo0> there is a scroll bar on the bottom
<Bilbo0> EriC^: If I use -r, that's delete, if I use "tee" it changes the delete to move?
<EriC^> no -r is recursive, tee will show the list in the terminal and also write it to /tmp/duplicates for later use
<EriC^> kinda like a T-connector you'd use in plumbing etc
<EriC^> ;)
<Bilbo0> EriC^: And by write you mean move, not copy, right?
<cluelessperson_> why doesn't kill work to kill processes?
<cluelessperson_> they just keep coming back up
<leftyfb> cluelessperson_: kill does exactly what it's meant to do
<cluelessperson_> unifi is being difficult
<cluelessperson_> I want to nuke this user and every process by it
<leftyfb> cluelessperson_: what it will not do is kill new processes that start up with the same process name
<leftyfb> cluelessperson_: sudo systemctl stop unifi
<cluelessperson_> leftyfb: already tried that
 * cluelessperson_ tries again
<leftyfb> cluelessperson_: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? Also, is this ubuntu you're running unifi on or is it a cloud key or raspberry pi?
<EriC^> Bilbo0: it just makes a list, it doesnt move/copy any files
<cluelessperson_> well it worked now
<cluelessperson_> leftyfb: after the recent upgrade, the mongodb has increased in size rapidly
<cluelessperson_> suddenly 16GB
<cluelessperson_> trying to stop prune and reconfigure
<Bilbo0> EriC^: then I dont understand the point of "/tmp/duplicates" part of the command
<leftyfb> cluelessperson_: and what is Unifi running on?
<cluelessperson_> leftleg_: a debian lxc container
<leftyfb> cluelessperson_: then why are you asking for help in #ubuntu?
<cluelessperson_> leftyfb: I dunno, I mistakenly came to the wrong channel. :/
<temhaa> Hello
<temhaa> I am using ubuntu 18.04
<temhaa> when I put my device. nothing happened. I mean I can not access the my data(usb)
<temhaa> I checked fdisk command and I dont see "/dev/sdb" device
<lotuspsychje> temhaa: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb and pastebin us the output please
<leftyfb> temhaa: unplug the device. Run this in a terminal and watch it as you plug it back in:  dmesg -Tw
<EriC^> Bilbo0: the point of /tmp/... is to use that file later to delete using srm
<temhaa> you can check my logs
<temhaa> http://dpaste.com/25GHNPY
<EriC^> Bilbo0: you said the labels and not labels stuff though so you want fslint i guess then write a file to use with srm
<EriC^> ill brb
<leftyfb> temhaa: what error do you get when you use fdisk or gparted on the drive?
<temhaa> leftyfb: this is dmesg output: http://dpaste.com/1ZR8VYT
<temhaa> leftyfb: this is fdisk -l output: http://dpaste.com/1D5TK9D
<Bilbo0> EriC^: But it doesn't move those files to that directory?
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: 2019 Mar 10 10:33:46 <EriC^>	Bilbo0: try "fdupes -f -r /dir | tee /tmp/duplicates" it'll give you the list of files, if you're happy with it then do "xargs -a /tmp/duplicates srm"
<temhaa> leftyfb: sdb drive is also missing even after plug-in usb: http://dpaste.com/1SZWSB1
<leftyfb> temhaa: anything show in gparted?
<leftyfb> temhaa: there's a dropdown in the top-right
<temhaa> leftyfb: I also used gparted but it shows only sda  drive
<lotuspsychje> temhaa: what brand of usb is this?
<temhaa> lotuspsychje: Sandisk
<temhaa> lotuspsychje: I am able to see my usb's brand in the log: http://dpaste.com/25GHNPY
<lotuspsychje> temhaa: if gparted or testdisk doesnt see it, its probably not good news
<lotuspsychje> temhaa: did you try different usb ports? other computers?
<temhaa> lotuspsychje: its little imposibble to try it on another computers
<temhaa> :(
<temhaa> lotuspsychje: leftyfb should I ask also in linux channel?  I need to use my usb.
<Bilbo0> leftyfb: Oh that inputs the list of dups to a file in tmp/duplicates?
<OerHeks> that usb ID 0781:5591 is a sandisk, usb3 device?
<temhaa> OerHeks: yes
<Jens1112> could be usb3.1
<Jens1112> lol
<OerHeks> last resort, maybe there is a bios setting for usb speed, full' or 'high' speed
<OerHeks> usb3 should be backwards compatible, AFAIK
<OerHeks> ( choose high)
<Jens1112> lol
<temhaa> OerHeks: so what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> temhaa: what i always try on (almost) dead media, is photorec from the package testdisk, if that or gparted doesnt see the media, its probably RIP
<OerHeks> temhaa, check yous bios settings, and lotuspsychje +1 testdisk can give an answer, else try it on an other machine
<temhaa> lotuspsychje: leftyfb OerHeks thanks for considering me.
<eldereko> ive been struggling with an issue for a week, trying to do a clean install of ubuntu 18.10 ontop of mdraid + lvm... always get "disk lvmid/xxx not found" in grub
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: No, the led is not glowing. I guess it should glow irrespective of weather the connection is established.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: once the cable is in, led should work
<OerHeks> change cable?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: No, it is not glowing. OerHeks The cable works in other laptops.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: doublecheck everything from the lenovo website, there are few pointers there, biosupdate, drivers update etc
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: your lenovo still in garantuee period?
<fleabeard> hello friends, is ubuntu core supported in this channel? or should I bugger off somewhere else for help? :)
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Could you check this link please, I found it on google, not sure if it is relevant. I am only trying to make it work. This laptop had been a punishment to me.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Here is the link, https://askubuntu.com/questions/78256/lspci-and-lshw-show-no-network-devices
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: https://support.lenovo.com/be/nl/solutions/ht080144
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: No, I bought a used one. Although, it is not so old.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: think this isnt an ubuntu issue anymore
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: I guess you are right.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Is there any other OS, apart from linux which I can give a try just through a live USB?
<leftyfb> !ot | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> sazawal, if the problem is about a pci dev ,  you can try to set some kernel parameter (e.g.   pci=use_crs,realloc)
<fleabeard> does anyone know if ubuntu server will run on a raspberry pi b3? I have ubuntu core installed currently, but I'm not sure if I wanna learn snaps just yet and am more comfortable with apt.
<leftyfb> fleabeard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<leftyfb> fleabeard: first result on google for "raspberry pi ubuntu server"
<sazawal> ioria: Yes thanks. But first I will try to see if the problem persists in some other OS. There is a big chance that the ethernet card is dead.
<ioria> sazawal, i see; btw; others parameters might be :  pci=noacpi    acpi=noirq     pci=acpi
<fleabeard> thanks, but what's the difference between ARMHF & ARM64? I see they have images available for my particular version of pi.
<sazawal> Thanks, I am saving your responses, for later.
<fleabeard> guess I'll try ARMHF first, if it doesn't work try the next :P
<the_actor> Hi guys, I just built my first LXC container. It seems like the images are JEOS. Anyone know  what the proper way of bringing up the image into a full standard headless Ubuntu Image that is supported method?
<OerHeks> the_actor, converting a lxc container to a regular install ?? never heard of that
<the_actor> no
<the_actor> does not have to be a regular install
<the_actor> I am trying to bring it to a base level where it mirrors a default install with default security settings and packages
<the_actor> anselm: I am trying to deploy Ubuntu Server on my Antsle virtualization server and I dont like the images provided. I would like to start off with an LXC image that is identical to a fresh Ubuntu server install.
<Exterminador> hello guys. does this look okay for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jg5pVKzQgY/ ?
<the_actor> There has to be somone here who has successfully set up ubuntu server in a LXC container . . . mind sharing the knowledge?
<lotuspsychje> the_actor: ubuntu server issues, try #ubuntu-server
<the_actor> lotuspsychje: thanks
<fleabeard> would anyone know how to setup wifi on ubuntu 'classic' ARMHF? The website says ubuntu 'classic' supports the raspberry pi b3's wifi chipset out of the box, but I've no idea how to setup my wifi connection. There is no mention of command usage to initiate such a thing.
<OerHeks> easy to find: https://askubuntu.com/questions/775597/how-to-use-onboard-wifi-on-raspberry-pi-3-with-ubuntu-server-16-04
<Wonny> Can I ask questions about Ubuntu VM stuff here?
<OerHeks> hi Wonny, yes, this is ubuntu support.
<Wonny> Awesome thanks
<Wonny> I'm using VirtualBox to run Ubuntu 16.04. I need to use sudo, but it is requesting a password for the root/seed. I tried the command 'sudo passwd root/seed' and it doesn't allow me to set a password. It asks for the password in fact.
<Wonny> Any work arounds to getting the password for this Ubuntu VM?
<OerHeks> normally the 1st user created in ubuntu, has sudo priv.
<OerHeks> and there is no password for the root account.
<ayekat> Wonny: what is 'the root/seed' there, though?
<ayekat> I mean... what is the 'it', and what is the exact message?
<Wonny> ayekat, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bftBtwzghJ/ at the beginning there it says seed.
<Wonny> I tried to the command on both 'seed' and 'root'
<ayekat> Wonny: so 'seed' is your username
<ayekat> to change your own password, you can just run `passwd` without sudo
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: why are you needing to run virtualbox as root exactly?
<Wonny> lotuspsychje, i'm needing to change files with root privileges
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: what kind of files?
<Wonny> lotuspsychje, /etc/rc.local
<the_actor> Wonni: You probably have to add your username to SUDOers, you can log in with root and set that I guess
<ayekat> Wonny: /etc/rc.local in the Ubuntu inside the VM, or on the host system?
<Wonny> ayekat, this is what happens https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxjNt8gzBK/
<Wonny> ayekat, also in the ubuntu inside the VM
<Wonny> the_actor, how do I log into root on a VM?
<the_actor> Wonni: what does cat /etc/sudoers say?
<ayekat> Wonny: so you type your current password wrong, hence the message
<ayekat> the_actor: there is no need for that
<the_actor> Sorry my eyes I have been calling you Wonni
<ayekat> Wonny: in this context, it doesn't matter if Ubuntu is inside a VM or not
<OerHeks> sudo nano /etc/rc.local [enter]
<fleabeard> OerHeks, in the part that says "wpa-ssid WIRELESSSSID", do I have to wrap my wireless ssid in quotes if it contains spaces in it's ssid? My ssid is NSA Surveillance Van, so i'm thinking it may need wrapped in quotes?
<Wonny> OerHeks, it asks for a password when I do that
<OerHeks> or vim, gedit, kate or an other editor
<OerHeks> fleabeard, never heard a ssid canhave spaces
<OerHeks> stupid it is
<ayekat> Wonny: first, and most fundamentally (so we don't misunderstand things): are you or are you not running VirtualBox as root? (from your host system)
<OerHeks> Wonny, then give that user password, if it is the 1st user created, it had sudo rights
<Wonny> ayekat, I am not. I simply put 'virtualbox' on my host
<ayekat> Wonny: ok - next: it appears you mistype your password when sudo asks you, hence that error message
<the_actor> Dosent SUDO lock up the system after a few faied attempts?
<Wonny> ayekat, I'm not mistyping my though. I've done it 3-4 times now
<ayekat> the_actor: depends how it's configured
<ayekat> the_actor: (or rather, how PAM is configured)
<the_actor> wonny: hmmmmm, think you may have locked it up by mistake? I've done that before . . .
<ayekat> Wonny: well, at least sudo does not seem to be accepting it :-)
<Wonny> OerHeks, I can't give this user password with 'passwd' because it is telling me that I have an Authentication token error
<ayekat> or rather passwd, not sudo
<OerHeks> don't use passwd ...  it is used to set a password
<the_actor> Wonny: keep in mind. You can run passws on a local account but if you want to run it for a diffrent account you will need root.
<OerHeks> i gave an example how to edit that file
<the_actor> *passwd
<Wonny> OerHeks, are you referring to 'sudo nano /etc/rc.local' ?
<ayekat> OerHeks: they can't use sudo if they don't know their password
<Wonny> I can't use sudo, because it requires me to have the password
<ayekat> OerHeks: and they tried to change it with `passwd`, but that asks for their current password, too
<OerHeks> ayekat, that would be their problem .. if that attempt failed, there is no new password set
<fleabeard> OerHeks, just to be clear here, you've never heard of a wireless ssid having spaces in its name before and believe it is stupid, in a Yoda way of speaking?
<the_actor> My suggestions would be. 1 Figure out if you locked the system with incorrect password. 2. Check that you user is listed in the sudoers file.
<Wonny> OerHeks, how do I set a password? I used 'passwd' and that requires me to have a password.
<the_actor> no
<ayekat> the_actor: no need to specify the user in the sudoers file - if they are part of the `sudo` or `adm` group, they should have the sudo rights
<OerHeks> fleabeard, ssid with spaces, that is wrong .. i wonder how that router accepts that.
<ayekat> (unless they have previously modified sudoers, that is)
<ayekat> s/adm/admin/ actually
<OerHeks> Wonny, use the password you have set during install?
<Wonny> OerHeks, it didn't require me to have a password during the install
<OerHeks> Wonny, if it does not work, start over again with a fresh ubuntu vm
<OerHeks> yes it does
<the_actor> Wonny: if you want to do anything right now you have to have proivilages. So you either have to boot in "single user mode" and get a octothorpe prompt "#" and reset passwords . . .  or you have to log in as root and set things straight.
<ayekat> Wonny: sure, it should have asked you during the installation, when you declared the username and machinename and whatnot
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: an ubuntu setup without a username and password? thats new
<Wonny> maybe I missed it
<Wonny> I'll reinstall
<ayekat> ugh
<OerHeks> if you used a ready-vm from vmware/vbox, then you know the password too, as you need to login
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: you cant miss it, or else you cant go the to next phase
<Exterminador> stupid question of the day: using `top -p <pid>`, which column says the actual ram usage of the proccess? RES or SHR?
<fleabeard> would anyone know how to setup wifi on ubuntu 'classic' ARMHF? The website says ubuntu 'classic' supports the raspberry pi b3's wifi chipset out of the box, but I've no idea how to setup my wifi connection. There is no mention of command usage to initiate such a thing. Tried the solutions here>https://askubuntu.com/questions/775597/how-to-use-onboard-wifi-on-raspberry-pi-3-with-ubuntu-server-16-04 but the don't work as I'm on 18.04.
<lotuspsychje> !arm | fleabeard
<ubottu> fleabeard: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<fleabeard> thanks lotuspsychje
<Wonny> Guys I didn't have to establish a password anywhere. I used a SEEDVM to create the Ubunutu VM
<ayekat> Wonny: this thing? http://www.cis.syr.edu/~wedu/seed/lab_env.html
<Wonny> ayekat, yeah something like that
<anselm> Exterminador: https://askubuntu.com/questions/176001/what-do-virt-res-and-shr-mean-in-the-top-command
<lotuspsychje> Wonny: you should mention things like that, when you ask a question
<ayekat> Wonny: "something like that" - what instructions did you follow when installing Ubuntu?
<Wonny> ayekat, http://www.cis.syr.edu/~wedu/seed/Labs_16.04/Documents/SEEDVM_VirtualBoxManual.pdf
<Wonny> These were the instructions
<ayekat> yeah, well, then the PDF gives you the usernames and passwords for both the `seed` user and the `root` user
<Wonny> ayekat, wth. where?
<ayekat> Wonny: page 1, section 3, "Ubuntu user accounts"
<anselm> 3 Ubuntu User Accounts
<Wonny> I'm not seeing this
<Wonny> On the pdf I linked?
<Wonny> ayekat, i see it now... Thanks!
<ayekat> Wonny: ah wait, no, on the PDF linked from the page I linked above
<ayekat> lemme check
<Wonny> http://www.cis.syr.edu/~wedu/seed/Documentation/Ubuntu16_04_VM/Ubuntu16_04_VM_Manual.pdf
<Wonny> It's on here
<Wonny> I'm mildly annoyed. This was not linked in my assignment.
<Wonny> ayekat, thank you so much for your assistance
<ayekat> *incoherent grumbling against university intro classes to linux systems*
<plongshot> I need a way to output all installed packages from the command line (16.04 LTS) but exclude system level packages. I only need the applications that are user level (the program names).
<plongshot> I'm seeing information on google about generating a list of all packages but not for what I need
<ayekat> ... not sure whether there is a clear distinction between "system level" and "user level" packages
<ayekat> as far as the package manager is concerned, they're all just the same: packages
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: how about you share us, whats your end goal with this?
<plongshot> I guess there's only about a dozen on my launcher. I could write them down on a peice of paper since they are the most important that I use all the time
<OerHeks> aptitude search '!~M ~i' will list the packages that were not installed automatically
<ayekat> the applications in your launcher are there because the software provides a .desktop file (typically in /usr/share/applications)
<OerHeks> zgrep 'Commandline: apt' /var/log/apt/history.log /var/log/apt/history.log.*.gz
<plongshot> Doesn't the software center have an option that lists only the user level applications?  Where does it get it's input from? Causse it would be nicer to cat the text into a file than write it all down by hand.
<plongshot> Yeah, if you go into software center and click the "installed" button it does real nice about providing a list of user level applications on the system but that's not the same as pushing a button and getting a text file output.
<OerHeks> no, there is no option like that, nor in synaptic
<ayekat> plongshot: as asked before, what's the goal?
<OerHeks> aptitude search '!~M ~i' > text.txt
<plongshot> derf-: Do you mean as far as a command line soln goes? Because I was just in software center on my 16.04 machine. I was observing the list. It's real clean and just right. Just not desireable to write so much out by hand.
<OerHeks> but these lists are hardly usefull, you need metapackages
<plongshot> ayekat: everyoine: I am about to perform a distribution upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04. The update-manager application has presented me with what seems very, very shocking information (dozens of things gonna be discarded). Now I looked at what the upgrade will discard and what is "Not Supported" and it's mostly system level stuff -libs and stuff.  But I have some concernt that I should know what programs I have installed on my machine
<plongshot> so that if I lose anything I can identify the problem and re install it.
<ayekat> alright, that sounds reasonable
<plongshot> derf-: sorry - wrong name
<OerHeks> plongshot, did you add PPA's?
<plongshot> I have the most important stuff on my launcher and it's small enough data to write by hand but may not be sufficient?
<plongshot> OerHeks: I have
<plongshot> Some problems in that area too
<OerHeks> plongshot, ah, those will give a warning that they will be disabled, sounds normal to me
<plongshot> some repo entries error out now
<plongshot> ok
<plongshot> I'm really worried about getting back a tossed salad of a system after I push the button
<plongshot> You should see the stuff that upgrade application is telling me about my packages
<OerHeks> check out launchpad if those give versions for 18.04
<plongshot> :)
<qwebirc35575> Hi, I installed Ubuntu via uefi, and the installer overwrote *every* efi boot files it could find on all my hard drives, even though I formatted only one hard drive and selecting the right hard drive for boot loader installation. Is this a known issue?
<OerHeks> UEFI writes to the efi partition on the 1st hdd, it adds, does not delete all instances
<qwebirc35575> @OerHeks every boot entry in my uefi's boot manager was called "ubuntu" after the installation. For every hard drive there is.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc35575: are you singlebooting ubuntu or dualboot?
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: can you type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and paste the link
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: also 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999' and 'sudo ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999'
<qwebirc35575> @lotuspsychje I was installing Ubuntu on an external drive for some tests.
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ https://wille.io/parted.txt
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ https://wille.io/efibootmgr.txt
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ https://wille.io/lslr.txt
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: the windows one is still there, but yeah it's used too disks
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: let
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ Yes, weird, because my uefi doesn't see it !
<EriC^> let's see which, try 'sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999'
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ https://wille.io/blkid.txt
<EriC^> it also added it in the fat32 in Samsung SSD 960 PRO 512GB
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: let's see if the files are in tact.. sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 /mnt
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: then ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ The microsoft files are still there, but the bootx64.efi was overwritten (Windows still boots, but via Ubuntu's bootloader)
<EriC^> odd it seems it's actually using Samsung SSD 960 PRO 1TB as its efi right now
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: microsoft also uses efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi to boot
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ And because I'm paranoid af I was tripple-checking what I did. I really selected the USB device as the boot loader installation device :/
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: i installed 18.04.2 lately, i noticed the same thing, it overwrote my efi/Boot/bootx64.efi and added a fwx64.efi or so
<EriC^> fwupx64.efi
<EriC^> sorry fbx64.efi
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: i think it's a bug
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ UEFI always boots from <device>/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx86.efi - doesn't matter which OS
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: i think they are trying to do that cause some BIOS are so picky about what it loads, and so they are trying to use the default efi location at efi/boot/bootx64.efi, which isnt cool of them
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ I think too, do you think this bug is something to report to Ubuntu?
<EriC^> yeah report it
<EriC^> they should put some option in the installer to choose whether to overwrite default locations used by other os or  not
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ Any specific site to report this to? [I think so, too. This "I overwrite everything I want" is toxic Microsoft mentality, imo]
<EriC^> hmm i'm not sure, maybe put a bug report to ubiquity
<EriC^> i think it might be an ubiquity thing cause grub-install gets installed by it, i think it's using grub-install with the --removable flag
<EriC^> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EriC^> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<EriC^> (--removable flag causes grub to put the stuff in efi/boot/bootx64.efi as well)
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ thank you for the assistance
<EriC^> qwebirc35575: no problem
<the_actor> Guys, am I doing something wrong? I am trying to talk with the guys over at #ubuntu-server and I see people joining and leaving, but nobody is talking.
<lotuspsychje> the_actor: its sunday, not everyone is awake today
<lotuspsychje> the_actor: best way to get your issue solved is re-ask once in a while with all details and patient
<the_actor> lotuspsychje: It was like that the last couple of times I connected. Almost nobody is chatting, or im not seeing anything.
<sl4ck> hi all. Does anyone knows any tool to download videos from vimeo, like :youtube-dl"?
<the_actor> lotuspsychje: Is it just a slowly progressing channel?
<lotuspsychje> the_actor: it can be crowdy at certain times, mostly during the week
<EriC^> the_actor: try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwebirc35575> @EriC^ Seems like a bug report is always tied to a package. Do you know which package is the ubuntu installer?
<ajay> Hi everyone
<OerHeks> qwebirc35575, EriC^ said: ubiquity
<qwebirc35575> @OerHeks ah right, thanks
<pa> hi
<pa> silly question
<pa> once i download the source packages for a package (.dsc. orig.tar.gz, orig.tar.gz.asc, debian.tar.xz)
<pa> how do i build the package ? is there an automatic tool?
<cow0w_> 5
<the_actor> Ok lets say your startnig with JEOS, is there an apt-get or simmilar sequence that can pull you to a bease 18.4 server?
<the_actor> *base 18.4 server
<OerHeks> pa, see !build factoid to setup the build environment, as a start
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<leftyfb> the_actor: no. Install 18.04.
<the_actor> I'm starting on 18.04 JEOS LXC image
<the_actor> I want to build it to a full system
<leftyfb> the_actor: IF you want support here, then install Ubuntu 18.04 from one of the official Ubuntu repositories.
<the_actor> Who said I am not?
<OerHeks> the menu you see when installing server, is tasksel > sudo tasksel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<leftyfb> "the_actor> I'm starting on 18.04 JEOS LXC image"
<the_actor> the entire purpose of building the LXC image from scratch is to stay with official software.
<leftyfb> the_actor: then you'll need to seek support elsewhere. We can only support official installs of Ubuntu here.
<the_actor> Correct, if you consult Canonical's website there are instructions on how to do this.
<the_actor> If it were not supported it would be silly to have official documentation . . .
<leftyfb> the_actor: got a link to those instructions?
<the_actor> I am not here to mesure dicks
<the_actor> anyone here have any experience getting Ubuntu Server 18.4 LTS in LXC
<leftyfb> the_actor: ok, good luck. Also, no need for the language/hostility.
<leftyfb> the_actor: lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 <name>
<qwebirc35575> omg..
<leftyfb> ^ that is how to install Ubuntu 18.04 in an lxd container
<the_actor> leftyfb: you are correct I apologise I thought you were attacking me, I should have behaved better than that.
<OerHeks> lxc-templates
<the_actor> I know how to do that, I am trying to pull in the full system as if it were installed by the installer. All official packages, all default security settings . . .
<leftyfb> the_actor: lxc images of ubuntu are just a cloud image. They are the "full" ubuntu server image. JEOS hasn't been supported in years and was meant for other hypervisors, not lxc/lxd.
<leftyfb> the_actor: to clarify more, lxc images install the exact same packages as ubuntu server on bare metal.
<the_actor> leftyfb: Then why is the container image of 18.4 so empty it does not even have sudo installed
<leftyfb> the_actor: yes it does
<the_actor> I just attached to my LXC container and it drops me to an octothorpe prompt
<leftyfb> ok?
<the_actor> there is no sudo, nothing many tools are missing
<leftyfb> the_actor: Being attached logs you in as root by default
<the_actor> why are all the system tools missing?
<leftyfb> what system tools?
<the_actor> ifconfig is missing
<leftyfb> the_actor: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/07/07/if-youre-still-using-ifconfig-youre-living-in-the-past
<nvwa> hi
<nvwa> i am new one here
<the_actor> You mean I need to upgrade myself?
<OerHeks> networking and the bridge is set in lxd or during install lxc, not on the guest
<leftyfb> the_actor: Ubuntu 18.04 uses netplan.io by default. ifupdown is installable but not installed by default. The is regardless of lxc or bare metal install.
<leftyfb> the_actor: Installing ifupdown over netplan is not considered an upgrade. But sure, if you want to install packages that are not installed by default in the latest version of ubuntu, you'll need to install them yourself.
<OerHeks> the_actor, i think you want a KVM image of ubuntu server, not lxc
<leftyfb> OerHeks: that will make no difference
<leftyfb> OerHeks: Again, both the bare metal install and lxc containers are the EXACT same install (minus grub/kernel)
<leftyfb> the_actor: your issue is not understanding the default packages in the latest versions of ubuntu. lxc is not the issue here.
<the_actor> I would like to use LXC because I have an EdgeLinux server I want to deploy on and LXC seems more efficient. But strangely on the LXC images provided, tools such as ifconfig were there, I just dont like how they mixed up a bunch of unofficial packages . . .
<the_actor> If I have to go with KVM I will.
<leftyfb> the_actor: I guess you don't understand English then?
<leftyfb> the_actor: the lxc images ARE THE EXACT SAME INSTALLS AS BARE METAL
<leftyfb> the_actor: what part of this aren't you understanding?
<the_actor> leftyfb: I see, so where can I learn how to build up the packages to and in the same config as in a traditional default install?
<leftyfb> the_actor: lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 <name>
<leftyfb> ^^^^ THAT will give you a "traditional default install" of ubuntu 18.04 server
<leftyfb> the_actor: Ubuntu 18.04 DOES NOT install ifupdown(ifconfig) by default. Go install it yourself if you refuse to learn how to manage netplan which is not the default in ALL versions of ubuntu.
<OerHeks> https://netplan.io/examples
<OerHeks> it is pretty easy
<the_actor> Calm down, not everyone has all the information you have in your head . . . No need to get mad at people trying to learn.
<leftyfb> the_actor: I explained it all to you several times in multiple wordings
<the_actor> So it is impossible to change the IP from inside an LXE conatainer?
<leftyfb> the_actor: yes, using netplan
<the_actor> ok I will read about netplan
<the_actor> leftyfb: I'm sorry your angry that I am not learning fast enough. I am trying.
<mnathani> What can I install on Ubuntu 18.10 to enable /etc/network/interfaces?
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> mnathani: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031709/ubuntu-18-04-switch-back-to-etc-network-interfaces
<leftyfb> mnathani: or you could learn the new way of managing your networking with netplan.io
<mnathani> I have two 18.10 boxes, one of them works with both netplan and network/interfaces, the other only netplan
<mnathani> not sure what I did differently in the first box
<leftyfb> mnathani: you should not be using both to manage networking
<BlueVividMonkey> hey there. I'm trying to install Ubuntu alongside an existing Windows 10 partition, but I want to encrypt Ubuntu's partition with LUKS and the installer doesn't let me unless I erase the whole disk.
<BlueVividMonkey> I found a guide on askubuntu dot com but it requires me to create a boot partition, and GParted is already showing a boot partition created by Windows...
<leftyfb> BlueVividMonkey: you cannot use Windows boot partition so leave it alone.
<leftyfb> BlueVividMonkey: also, Windows doesn't have a "boot" partition. You might be referring to the EFI partition.
<BlueVividMonkey> leftyfb: right, so I absolutely need to create a 1GB partition that will be used as /boot
<BlueVividMonkey> yes, I'm referring to the EFI partition that has the "boot" flag (as shown on GParted)
<leftyfb> BlueVividMonkey: "absolutely need", no. In real-world implementations and if you don't hate yourself, yes
<BlueVividMonkey> hehe fair enough
<mnathani> is netplan sensitive to the right use of spaces and tabs?
<leftyfb> mnathani: yes, it's yaml
<BlueVividMonkey> leftyfb: all guides in the universe create the boot partition as ext2 or ext3. any reason I can't go for ext4?
<leftyfb> BlueVividMonkey: ext2 is pretty dumb. ext3/4 doesn't really matter, though ext4 is the actively developed filesystem these days
<hggdh> and ext4 has journaling, which is lacking on ext3
<BlueVividMonkey> leftyfb: great, gonna format it as ext4
<leftyfb> hggdh: ext3 and 4 both have journaling. ext2 is what lacks journaling. Hence my original comment about ext2
<hggdh> leftyfb: heh. Again I am wrong. Thank you for the correcting
<dsuch> Hello, having migrated from Ubuntu 14.04 to 18.04 I noticed that Python is no longer compiled with flag --with-fpectl which results in a regression exactly as explained here https://github.com/numpy/numpy/issues/8415#issuecomment-269103493 - can someone please suggest where I can submit this issue to people building Python packages for Ubuntu? Thanks.
<BlueVividMonkey> my colleague tells me that I shouldn't create a swap partition during installation and that I can create a swap file later, what would be the gain on doing that?
<baako> hi guys, i am using thinkpad P52s. having some issues with the touchscreen. DOes not worrk as it should espcially when it comes to scrolling down
<leftyfb> BlueVividMonkey: if you have over 16G of memory, don't bother with swap
<mnathani> how do I know when to use a space / tab? It does not seem to be compatible with my vim config
<BlueVividMonkey> I got 16GB on this laptop
<leftyfb> mnathani: pick one and stick with it for the entire file. Mixing tabs and spaces doesn't work
<leftyfb> BlueVividMonkey: then don't bother with swap
<BlueVividMonkey> DiskSpace webpage on help.ubuntu.com suggests the same size as RAM
<BlueVividMonkey> guess someone has to update that
<thimslugga> swap is mostly personal preference these days
<CarlFK> leftyfb: I've pondered the ram/swap thing.  haven't apps grown to expect more ram, thus you may want swap if you are doing "similar things" to 10 years ago?
<OerHeks> depends if you want to hybernate/sleep, swap
<CarlFK> nature abhors a vacuum.  my browser has 100's of tabs open.  maybe I can do this because I have swap.
<thimslugga> you also don't need a partition for swap, you can use a swap file
<leftyfb> CarlFK: I have 40 tabs open and I'm only using 5G out of 16 with no swap
<leftyfb> btw, if you have 100's of tabs open, you're doing it wrong
<technobi> Hello All, how do I permanently change console (tty) font to something else permanently. Changing it in /etc/default/console-setup to FONT='hack-16x32.psfu.gz' doesn't work even I have the font installed in /usr/share/consolefonts. Thanks in advance
<leftyfb> technobi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<technobi> leftyfb: Thank You I know about that. But my custom font isn't listed there...
<leftyfb> technobi: ok, then the custom font isn't installed properly or supported
<technobi> leftyfb: Sad story.
<technobi> leftyfb: Thank You
<plongshot> So I just did a disttribution upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.  Everythign seems to be there that I had before and working so far.  One thing though is the scroll behavior with this laptop, when you drag  your fingers on the keypad, is upside down.  So when I drag down the scroll goes up (bottom to top) and when I drag up the scroll goes down (top to bottom).  This is opposite / upside down from what I'm used to.  Has anyone seen this
<plongshot> before?
<leftyfb> plongshot: look in the "mouse and touchpad" settings?
<plongshot> ok
<vimar> Hi
<plongshot> leftyfb: Found it.  It's something called "natural scrolling" and it's on by default in the touchpas settings.
<plongshot> thanks
<EliteGod> natural scrolling isn't very natural then xD
<antonio__> any update about the project sputnik?
<leftyfb> antonio__: that's a Dell project. https://blog.ubuntu.com/tag/project-sputnik
<CarlFK> leftyfb: open tabs are like bookmarks, only I don't have to do "add" - I just don't close them.  so easy :p
<BlueVividMonkey> thanks leftyfb for the help. gonna reboot the pc and pray that everything went alright. will come back here to bother you in case it failed. cheers to everyone.
<CarlFK> I'll have to admit it has its costs.  for now I don't mind.
<the_actor> leftyfb: Whay command extracts the LXC and exports an image?
<the_actor> leftyfb: I am doing as you suggested
<leftyfb> the_actor: huh?
<scubasteve> Hey everyone
<the_actor> leftyfB: I just ran the command to create a Ubuntu 18.4 base image, I need an image of it to upload to my server, what is the method to do this?
<leftyfb> the_actor: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html.en#lxd-first-container
<scubasteve> I just did an 18.04 server install on a 128GB SSD and used LVM (full disk) during the installer
<scubasteve> everything is working fine but now I'm noticing that my / drive is only 4GB total in size
<scubasteve> what went wrong here? Any way to correct?
<leftyfb> scubasteve: you selected something wrong during the install.
<scubasteve> leftyfb: Am I able to extend the volume using LVM?
<leftyfb> scubasteve: yes, that is what it's for
<scubasteve> leftyfb: So I'll need to do that from a live environment I assume. You have any good documentation for that on hand? If not I'm happy to Google
<scubasteve> leftyfp: look that that, I already figured it out. Apologies, I'm new to LVM
<scubasteve> thank you for your help
<plongshot> I do have a single sing on account (because I'm prompted to configure with it in the setup process).  I'm able to log in to my account online at: https://login.ubuntu.com  I'm entering the same creds I use online in the feilds of the setup utility and it tells me "Error connecting to Ubuntu Single Sign-On server. Something went wrong, please try again.".
<plongshot> What do I do? I was trying to get set up for livepatch
<plongshot> Is there an easier way to do this?
<CookieM> I followed the video on https://www.ubuntu.com/livepatch . Worked from the start
<plongshot> CookieM: Thx. I'll take a look
<tafelcomputer> Hallo evry1, suddenly i sow a file named "userkey.psw" on my ubuntu desktop... is this a file related with googledrive? Thnx 4 answering...
<leftyfb> tafelcomputer: that is typically the filename given when trying to reset Windows passwords
<mallu> can someone please tell me how to start cron daemon with option -s in ubuntu 12 -16?
<tafelcomputer> <leftyfb> I never tryed 2 reset psw or anything others... I just 2day sow that it stand on my desktop :S
<keart> Hola?
<leftyfb> !es | keart
<ubottu> keart: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<keart> Esto es para desarrolladores de linux? o para que es?
<leftyfb> !es | keart
<szymon_g> hi
<Sysifoss> Hello I'm using 18.04, when my computer boots and shuts down a screen with white text and some green or red text on the left hand side flashes by. Its too quick for me to read or get a picture of but is there a way to stop this from happening?
<jeremy31> Sysifoss: what does this return from terminal> cat /proc/cmdline
<soundwave> Hi all. My question: I cant seem to troubleshoot a proplem with a live mkusb persistent usb in UEFI mode. Indeed, my PC only boots from the ISO partition, and not with the UEFI boot partition.
<zhxk> hello, whats tree,new bee, mean in chinese?
<tomreyn> zhxk: this does not seem to be an ubuntu support question?
<zhxk> which chanel to ask?
<tomreyn> one where english <-> chinese translations ar eon topic, i guess. not here.
<zhxk> thank you
<tomreyn> soundwave: how is this system booting? UEFI or (legacy) BIOS mode? can you show partition table and ESP content?
<soundwave> tomreyn: It's boot in UEFI mode, but from the ISO partition, not the UEFI partition with persistence setting.
<soundwave> tomreyn: My bios says signature failure when I boot from the UEFI partition with the persistence setting of the grub, thus falling back to the Default setting in the ISO partition
<tomreyn> what is an UEFI partition?
<soundwave> tomreyn: a boot partition in UEFI mode.
<tomreyn> do you mean efi system partition?
<soundwave> tomreyn: Yes indeed
<tomreyn> so it looks like your system actually does bios booting on the usb then. maybe it is unable to uefi boot off it.
<soundwave> tomreyn: it does boot in EFI mode, but from the ISO partition, thus using the default grub settings in the ISO. My PC refuses to boot from the EFI partition with the grub that has persistences settings.
<soundwave> tomreyn: I have 2 efi partition, one with grub only, and an other with the ubuntu ISO.
<tomreyn> i see. i don't think this is going to work. uefi firmware will always boot off the first one it finds.
<leftyfb> soundwave: the point of EFI is you can configure it to boot from multiple choices. Not by creating separate EFI partitions.
<soundwave> tomreyn: leftyfb: The Live USB was created with mkusb, and it boot from the EFI partition on my older PC. I think that in order to make a persistent live USB, mkusb must create it's own poot partition
<soundwave> tomreyn: leftyfb: thus, I think that the problem lies in the way mkusb makes the EFI partition to enable persistence, since the ISO does not have a grub with persistence settings.
<Sysifoss> jeremy31: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-15-generic root=UUID=ffe7f145-4e6b-44da-a9fb-aa2150d74393 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<tomreyn> i'm not too familiar with mkusb. that''s why i asked you to provide the partition tbale and contents of the ESP. this didn't happen, for me, it's dinner time now.
<jeremy31> Sysifoss: That should place the plymouth splash screen up during shutdown, hiding that
<egon__> hello
<egon__> how can i swich of the secureboot by asus viabook E203M
<egon__> smone can give an advice?  i want to intsall Ubutu
<leftyfb> egon__: consult the documentation/support for your hardware or contact Asus.
<leftyfb> egon__: it's typically in your BIOS
<soundwave> tomreyn : partition1 - usbdata; partition2 - biosboot; partition3 - efisystem; partition4 - ubuntuiso & efisystem; partition5 - casper-rw;
<leftyfb> egon__: or you might have to go through Windows to get to the BIOS-like settings
<egon__> in the bios settings i can get found secureboot
<bodom> Hi there! How do i stop the kernel from spamming messages into the console?
<leftyfb> bodom: https://superuser.com/a/793692
<jeremy31> egon__: Ubuntu will install with Secure Boot enabled, you might need Secure Boot disabled if you need Nvidia graphics driver
<bodom> leftyfb: i've already tried it, it didn't work
<leftyfb> bodom: it does work. Do it correctly this time.
<bodom> what's the correct way then?
<leftyfb> follow the instructions I posted
<bodom> lol
<leftyfb> bodom: what's the output of this: sysctl kernel.printk
<bodom> leftyfb: it's 2 4 1 7, of cours,e but still getting spam
<leftyfb> bodom: what version of ubuntu? What type of hardware is it installed on?
<bodom> leftyfb: Ubuntu 18.10, Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU
<leftyfb> bodom: what are the messages that are showing?
<bodom> leftyfb: i've not stopped it by setting 0 4 1 7… seems a bit drastic too. Any way to just squelch a single message instead of all of them? "do_IRQ: 3.33 No irq handler for vector"
<CyberGhost78> anyone here
<CyberGhost78> i'm just trying to find a solution to a problem and no one in the ubuntu mate forum seems to know the answer
<CyberGhost78> and no one in ubuntu mate channel is answering
<leftyfb> bodom: if you read the link I posted, you would see that setting CUR to 2, critical, alert and emergency messages still appear. That should tell you you might want to address whatever they are saying. Regardless, knowing that, it should be pretty easy for you to work out how to set it to no( only emergency) messages show up
<Wonny> Can someone help me ping a domain on a virtual machine that is emulating ubuntu? I have a network restriction of NatNetwork and can't seem to figure out how to ping www.google.com or another virtual machine.
<bodom> leftyfb: nevermind
<Sysifoss> jeremy31: im not sure I know what you mean I should do
<jeremy31> Sysifoss: you have the correct setting so that those messages should be hidden, using SSD?
<Sysifoss> jeremy31: gotcha, thats weird. I am not, just a standard 1TB harddrive
<jeremy31> Sysifoss: If everything works correctly, those messages are safe to ignore
<Sysifoss> yeah everything seems to work fine. how odd. thanks for the help
<plongshot> Does anyone know if there's a way to relocat the activities button in the upper left corner of 18.04 desktop? It kinda bother's me at the top instead of the bottom like that.
<plongshot> Lower right corner would be ideal.  I've been looking in gnome tweak tool for a while now and not finding anything like that.  Not sure where to look in the regular system settings either.
<baako> hi guys am running "ssh baako@myserverip" issue is that I have a few ssh keys omn my mahcine how do I specfic which private key to use?
<tomreyn> baako: -i
<gislaved> I'm unable to see why my preseed finish script doesn't handle a file... not even in the logs... ideas ?
<baako> tomreyn: dont get it
<baako> whats the example of the full command?
<tomreyn> baako: do you know what man pages are?
<baako> "ssh baako@myserverip -i"
<baako> did do anything tomreyn
<tomreyn> !man | baako
<ubottu> baako: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> there's also an online version of the man pages. this one is available at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/ssh.1.html
<tomreyn> look for -i there
<baako> tomreyn: thanks
<WoC> adding selinux=0 apparmor=0 to the kernel boot params is enough to disable them both, right ?
<WoC> or would i have to do something else too ?
<tomreyn> according to https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.18/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html this should be correct.
<qwebirc82649> hello,im getting this strange error message while trying to install minitube..
<qwebirc82649> it says ''apt transaction returned result exit-failed''
<OerHeks> qwerbirc where do you get minitube?
<qwebirc82649> ubuntu apps
<Bashing-om> qwebirc82649: universe repo enabled ?
<qwebirc82649> where can i do that?
<Bashing-om> !info minitube bionic | qwebirc82649
<ubottu> qwebirc82649: minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2 (bionic), package size 856 kB, installed size 2873 kB
<qwebirc82649> it goes up to like 100% and gives me this message
<qwebirc82649> and i be just like ''dear ubuntu 17.04 laptop,i know youre old but please just let me listen  to crystal clear sound while shitting my pants cuz im listening to scp again''
<Bashing-om> qwebirc82649: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' We see that the package manager is in a consistent state.
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | qwebirc82649
<ubottu> qwebirc82649: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<OerHeks> i hope that was a typo, 17.04?
<qwebirc82649> nope
<OerHeks> anyway, that minitube i removed, not working at all the api they use is limited to 100.000 views/month or so
<qwebirc82649> my alter ego is used to work with 17.04...changing the os would confuse the hecc out of them
<OerHeks> so you don; t have to upgrade to a supported ubuntu version .. or you better do anyway
<qwebirc82649> what should i do now?
<qwebirc82649> remus and i just want to listen to scps..
<qwebirc82649> and if i try to update the os it gives me the same message...
<WoC> tomreyn, ty, appreciated
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | qwebirc82649
<ubottu> qwebirc82649: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cortexman> I am booting Ubuntu off of an SSD. My laptop has an additional SSD slot and I would like to install Ubuntu onto it as well. However, my laptop does not recognize my thumb drive as bootable. What's a good way to install Ubuntu to the additional mounted SSD while logged into Ubuntu and from the command line?
<EliteGod> i don't think you can do that. how did you created the bootable USB stick?
<Bashing-om> cortexman: Well, If you install ubuntu onto that 2nd drive with the exact same usernane and password as the present install, it will make a copy of the install... will that work for you ?
<EriC^> cortexman: how are you making the bootable usb?
<cortexman> @Eric^ the question is not really about that detail
<EriC^> cortexman: did you try the runtime boot options menu? did it show the usb there?
<cortexman> I am not trying to fix that
<EriC^> k.. :D
<EriC^> cortexman: let me tell you though, the laptop's that can't boot a usb must be 1990's, or you're going something wrong, but of course 'those details dont matter' and you obviously are here just to entertain us while you fix your own problem
<EriC^> this should be entertaining though, somewhat sad, carry on
<cortexman> "you are obviously here just to entertain us while you fix your own problem"
<cortexman> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<EriC^> i guess there's nothing left to do but start quacking guys
<auctus> hmm, i had a problem where my dell e7440 laptop ethernet didnt work in 18.04, then, magically it started working (presumably due to an update), and now, it has stopped again
<tomreyn> ok
<auctus> "00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I218-LM"
<auctus> i guess i will install the intel drivers
<justin__> 'Ello
<auctus> works now that i have the intel drivers, wonder if support was added to kernel and removed again or something
<bosphi> If I use DD to clone my LUKS encrypted hard drive (the one in the laptop so unlocked and running) will the cloned copy be LUKS encrypted and have same password etc?
#ubuntu 2020-03-02
<oerheks> ll07G, no, if you claim it worked, stick with 16.04?
<leftyfb> ll07G: if you're going to reinstall something, why not reinstall 18.04?
<ll07G> leftyfb: what could be the benefit this is a fresh installation?
<leftyfb> ll07G: huh?
<ll07G> I have to say I choose minimum installation
<oerheks> leftyfb, choppy video with Radeon HD 3450 ..
<leftyfb> oh, so it's video driver issues, and with ATI no less. Good luck with that
<leftyfb> ll07G: how did you install vlc on the 18.04 installation?
<ll07G> apt install vlc
<oerheks> gnome-mpv might be more lightweight, but it cannot undo the low specs
<leftyfb> ll07G: maybe try removing it and trying the snap package instead?
<drecondius> the card may be stuck in low power, it's not fully fixed according to mesa database for the rv600 series
<leftyfb> !who | drecondius
<ubottu> drecondius: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leftyfb> ll07G: also, gnome shell on 18.04 is probably a bit more GPU intensive than the Unity that was on 17.10
<ll07G> leftyfb: i will try
<GuestAgain> hello all
<leftyfb> GuestAgain: hello. What can we help you with?
<drecondius> sorry, @ll07G the card may be stuck in low power, Mesa database shows powerxpress isn't fully functional for R600/700 cards and above, which makes sense for my rx580 as well.
<leftyfb> drecondius: that doesn't explain it working on the same machine with Ubuntu 17.10
<ll07G> no changes
<GuestAgain> oooh dear probably not a lot, unless anyone has a quick fix for input problems on bionic beaver lol
<GuestAgain> silly old sony hardware keeps giving me a hard time
<pragmaticenigma> GuestAgain: It's better to be up front and ask your questions without any extra banter. Please get to the point
<ll07G> leftyfb: I snaped it now but nothing changed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so I am getting a "no space left on device"
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: when doing what? How much space do you have?
<GuestAgain> i was going to idle and observe, but thank you for your directness pragmaticenigma
<ToAruShiroiNeko> https://pastebin.com/dL8ik7mg
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sorry was generating pastebin
<Ben64> definitely out of space
<Ben64> remove stuff or increase size
<ToAruShiroiNeko> My question is the directories that are full, how agressive should I be in deleting stuff?
<Ben64> don't delete anything outside of /home
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: step #1, find out what is using space.
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: I'd recommend starting with your home directory and /var/logs
<GuestAgain> i do have an issue with a sony laptop, every time it goes to the lock screen the keyboard doesn't function unless i plug in a usb keyboard. has anyone else had this issue?
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: you only have a 4G partition for everything. That's not going to cut it for most things
<GuestAgain> all in all i was hoping to be helpful in exchange
<pragmaticenigma> GuestAgain: Please, if you would like to chat, head on over to #ubuntu-offtopic ... If you are not actively seeking or offering help, this isn't the place for idle chat
<oerheks> lock screen .. i think it can be opened by mouse/touchpad only, or 'esc'?
<oerheks> .. maybe space too?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not understand why it is so small
<ll07G> ok, no more ideas?
<GuestAgain> pragmaticenigma good to know thank you for that, yes i will take any advice offered on my input device issue if anyone has ideas on what could be misconfigured
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: if you have a larger hard drive, then boot with a live cd/usb and use gparted to resize your root partition to take the rest of the space
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is a virtual machine
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the drive should have up to 127gb of space
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: ok, then you'll need to increase the size of your virtual machine storage device first
<ll07G> I will left for today, thanks for your time and efforts
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I just need to resize /dev/mapper/ailerontech--tr--vg-root I think
<ToAruShiroiNeko> bleh bad paste
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I mean /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: you'll also need to resize the filesystem. Not to be done while you have the filesystem mounted
<stefandxm> i really hate this nickserv crap
<stefandxm> cant we just remove it
<stefandxm> or has it been?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> you want to remove a server service?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | stefandxm
<ubottu> stefandxm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stefandxm> yeah?
<stefandxm> ToAruShiroiNeko, yes?
<stefandxm> ToAruShiroiNeko, and no?
<stefandxm> ToAruShiroiNeko, its a new server service
<stefandxm> ToAruShiroiNeko, and i dont see what good it does
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it prevents people from stealing your nick
<stefandxm> so what
<stefandxm> it prevents people joining
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> stefandxm: and ToAruShiroiNeko This is not the channel to have this discussion. please feel free to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ToAruShiroiNeko> so you have to take the trouble of registering your nick
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I can explain there
<stefandxm> pragmaticenigma, youre proving my point :)
<Fuseteam> that reminds me is it possible to get fingerprinter scanner to work with unity?
<stefandxm> pragmaticenigma, we are losing touch to our core
<ToAruShiroiNeko> do not touch the core
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | stefandxm is off topic
<ubottu> stefandxm is off topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<stefandxm> but considering no special knowledge is available here... fine
<stefandxm> this channel is more of a gimmick
<Fuseteam> oof that looks alarming
<stefandxm> i dunno
<stefandxm> i dont think the nick matters
<leftyfb> stefandxm: stop. Take it elsewhere. This is a support channel.
<stefandxm> ok
<stefandxm> is there any ubuntu channel that is not support but more arch/dev?
<stefandxm> my question is simple
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | stefandxm
<ubottu> stefandxm: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<stefandxm> i want a usb dagram of drivers
<stefandxm> ive asked before :)
<Fuseteam> weren't you redirected to #ubuntu-offtopic already?
<stefandxm> for trying to debug usb drivers in ubuntu?
<Fuseteam> yes
<stefandxm> mkai
<Fuseteam> hmm now i'm not sure if i should repeat my question
<stefandxm> its ok, youll just make a fool of yourself
<Fuseteam> i've gotten help in here for my support questions before, thank you very much
<stefandxm> i havent
<Fuseteam> because you keep going offtopic :p
<stefandxm> like how ubuntu works?
<leftyfb> stefandxm: try #ubuntu-devel
<leftyfb> stefandxm: good luck
<GuestAgain> anyway i rtfm etc going to try a reboot on my input issue, expect me back i suppose...
<Fuseteam> yes that's offtopic stefan everything you say that's not related to an issue is just obscuring the question from view
<oerheks> i am not sure what a dagram is, a list with all usb drivers? http://www.linux-usb.org/devices.html
<stefandxm> leftyfb, thank you :)
<stefandxm> Fuseteam, stfup
<stefandxm> Fuseteam, you have no idea what you are talking about
<leftyfb> stefandxm: please stop. Good luck finding what you're looking for.
<stefandxm> leftyfb, youre shooting the messenger here and you know it
<stefandxm> leftyfb, this guys is not friendly.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> leftyfb so https://imagebin.ca/v/5EAkFGLYvTuX
<ToAruShiroiNeko> before I did anything I see that there is 122gb of unused space
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: you do not have your filesystem on the LVM volume
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not follow
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: I think you have to mount your LVM volume and run gparted on that
<drecondius> leftyfb it turns out i followed those instructions to the letter before you linked me the page and I still cannot login to an xsession past lightdm nor can I start X from cli,..
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: once you have your volume mounted, you might be able to run sudo gparted /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg
<leftyfb> drecondius: apt-cache policy e21 @ what does this say? Please use pastebin
<leftyfb> sorry, leave out the "@" and everything after
<drecondius> how do i paste from cli?
<drecondius> it's a separate machine that I'm physically working with.
<drecondius> it can't find the package because the ppa it's not labeled e21
<leftyfb> drecondius: what is it labeled?
<drecondius> @leftyfb enlightenment
<leftyfb> drecondius: there is no package called "enlightenment" in ubuntu
<drecondius> did you read the page you linked me.
<leftyfb> drecondius: yes, you need to install the package called "e17"
<leftyfb> drecondius: after removing everything from your enlightenment PPA
<drecondius> with nothing from either enlightenment and nothing more than the entirety of the Xorg system, it will not launch a gui past lightdm hence the entire series of questions regarding how to start X
<leftyfb> drecondius: sudo apt install ppa-purge -y && sudo ppa-purge ppa:niko2040/e21 && sudo apt install e17 # then at the login screen, click the little ubuntu circle and pick Enlightenment as your DE.
<leftyfb> drecondius: we will help you with installing e17. We will not help you with any process that involves anything install from a PPA. That includes whatever state your system is not from trying to install packages from the PPA and refusing purge the packages from and remove it. Sorry
<leftyfb> drecondius: feel free to join #e for further help with your issues with enlightenment 21
<ToAruShiroiNeko> leftyfb so I finally got gparted back
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I do not see any obvious means to mount the volume
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I mean sda3 is already mounted
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: why did you create an LVM if you don't know how to manage volumes?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I just skiped the wiazard
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: it sounds like that wasn't a good idea since you don't know how to manage without it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is the default options of ubuntu install
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sudo gparted /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg gives no sush file or directory error
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: setting up an LVM is not the default
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there an easy way to migrate from LVM to whatever format you reccomend?
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: I would recommend reinstalling
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah, I cant do that
<stefandxm> leftyfb, is that devel semi supported?
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: why is that?
<leftyfb> stefandxm: That doesn't make any sense. Go ask your questions in that channel
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the notion or recommendation of "delete all settings and files" is not a good one.
<stefandxm> leftyfb, it does make sense. is any ubuntu coders there?
<stefandxm> or shall i refer to emails
<ToAruShiroiNeko> it is frustrating enough that thins thing broke down on its own
<stefandxm> maybe he/she/it is a bot =)
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: running out of disk space is not "broke down on its own". That was a mistake on your part. I could recommend the tools to resize the LVM volume, but I do not think that is the best solution for you at this point.
<oerheks> most devs are on the mailinglist, not irc
<ToAruShiroiNeko> IT IS
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-lvm-to-manage-storage-devices-on-ubuntu-18-04  there ya go. Good luck
<thinkcru> hellpo
<thinkcru> hello
<thinkcru> can someone help me with some forensics
<leftyfb> !ot | thinkcru
<ubottu> thinkcru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thinkcru> I just discovered someone created a "test" user and launched a "cron" binary from the home directory
<thinkcru> my machine has been compromised
<ToAruShiroiNeko> lvm makes sense actually
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I would want the virtual drive to limit which part of the drive is used and expand as needed
<thinkcru> how can i tell how they got in, what log file can I look at
<thinkcru> i deleted the user and the home directory
<thinkcru> but when
<leftyfb> thinkcru: power off that machine immediately. Make an out of band backup/image of said machine for later forensics and reinstall from scratch. That is the best and only advice you are going to get here.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> a single byte can use 126GB otherwise
<thinkcru> I run "last -15" i do not see any test user logins
<ToAruShiroiNeko> all it needs to be is to be dumped at the last sector
<stefandxm> is there any official ubuntu channel? on irc?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> stefandxm you are there.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Single # means official on this server
<thinkcru> leftyfb ughhh.... i don't want to do that but i know that is the first thing to do
<leftyfb> stefandxm: this is the official SUPPORT channel. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else.
<leftyfb> thinkcru: good luck
<stefandxm> ToAruShiroiNeko, this is clearly not it. there is noone here from the ubuntu team
<stefandxm> leftyfb, so its off topic to require help about ubuntu?
<oerheks> stefandxm, best chance in #ubuntu-devel is during officehours, uk, but most devs are on the mailinglist, not irc
<stefandxm> oerheks, thank you :)
<leftyfb> stefandxm: as you have been told, #ubuntu-devel and the mailing list is your best solution. Good luck
<drecondius> this is starting to feel like /r/Arch
<stefandxm> ill try the mailing list
<drecondius> */r/Archlinux
<stefandxm> drecondius, ?
<stefandxm> dunno about arch tbh. never ran it personally
<leftyfb> !ot | stefandxm
<ubottu> stefandxm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> !ot | drecondius
<ubottu> drecondius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stefandxm> how is not a usb driver diagram/overview not support?
<thinkcru> anyways what log files can i look at to see how they got in?
<leftyfb> stefandxm: as you have been told, #ubuntu-devel and the mailing list is your best solution. Good luck
<leftyfb> thinkcru: power off that machine immediately. Make an out of band backup/image of said machine for later forensics and reinstall from scratch. That is the best and only advice you are going to get here.
<leftyfb> thinkcru: there are no adequate forensics to be run on a compromised system while it's running. Turn it off now
<oerheks> stefandxm, there is no list with all usb drivers , as there are sections though  http://www.linux-usb.org/devices.html
<leftyfb> thinkcru: your best help would be #ubuntu-hardened once you have a backup/image of the machine
<drecondius> Ok, spotless system, nothing other than open ssh installed, sudo apt install e17 -y sudo reboot, waiting on system to come back up now
<drecondius> there is still no wm, no dm, no x
<oerheks> systemctl status lightdm.services
<oerheks> sudo systemctl enable lightdm.services  # to start from boot, and make sure you are in grphical.target >  systemctl set-default graphical.target
<drecondius> wouldn't you know it, it wasn't installed either ...
<drecondius> if i seem bitter, I am, I just went through this same explanation now for over an hour
<ToAruShiroiNeko> extended the full drive so that it is just 70% full now which equates no space left
<ToAruShiroiNeko> FML
<oerheks> well, it is an 93 weeks old PPA
<drecondius> be that as it may, NEITHER the repo NOR the ppa would install lightdm or X
<drecondius> after installing LIghtdm, i get a failed to login to session with no other message
<drecondius> i've even went so far as to install the entirety of Xorg followed by lightdm, followed by both sets of enlightenment packages, and i kept getting the same bs cookie cutter response that "these are the instructions we don't help with using a ppa" when i clearly stated multiple times Neither would work I need to know how to start
<drecondius> X
<drecondius> so that I could run synaptic and fix this because I can't stand aptitude
<leftyfb> drecondius: so this is a fresh install with no attempts at adding any PPA's?
<drecondius> Yes, I have now reformatted this ssd twice before coming in here and once more about 10 minutes ago
<drecondius> and STILL even after purging the entirety, it failed to start session
<leftyfb> purging what?
<drecondius> purging e17, lightdm, and xorg
<drecondius> then starting fresh again, nothing
<thinkcru> is there a log file that will show when a user was created?
<leftyfb> thinkcru: turn that machine off, NOW
<thinkcru> ha
<thinkcru> I know but I cannot right now
<leftyfb> thinkcru: you do not have a choice
<thinkcru> i looked in the auth.log
<thinkcru> the user logged in this morning
<thinkcru> i just cannot remember if I created the dummy test user account
<thinkcru> i think i may have and put a dumb password
<mike18> hi, does ubuntu have a max number of threads allowed?
<mike18> and how to check the current number of threads for a pid?
<mike18> in my case docker
<mike18> container
<leftyfb> !docker | mike18
<leftyfb> mike18: please ask for support in #docker
<mike18> i have a question to os threads in ubuntu
<mike18> does ubuntu have a max number of threads allowed?
<pragmaticenigma> mike18: This channel only supports Official Ubuntu flavors and the packages released through the official ubuntu software repositories. Docker containers are supported by their creators, as they are highly customized to run in the docker environment
<mike18> but what has the to do with my max number of threads question in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> mike18: read the last part of my last statement
<mike18> pragmaticenigma i asked my question without docker
<pragmaticenigma> mike18: What applies to Ubuntu as a Desktop or Server installation, doesn't not carry into an instance that is hosted as a docker container
<mike18> what has the to do with my max number of threads question in ubuntu - no docker?
<mike18> does ubuntu have a max number of threads allowed - no docker?
<mike18> for a pid
<drecondius> hey i just went though this same bs asking about how to get x to start since i couldn't log in with lightdm and the assumption was it wasn't on a clean system.
<lordcirth_> mike18, running 'ulimit -u' will tell you the number of threads or processes your current context allows.
<pragmaticenigma> mike18: see https://stackoverflow.com/a/344292
<mike18> limit -u ... 514796
<mike18> u
<imachine> hi!
<imachine> so, I've been trying to find a browser that won't creep up disk usage.
<imachine> I've tried chrome, and that worked - for a while.
<imachine> I have 4GB ram. double that of a phone.
<imachine> and chrome works no problems with like 100+ tabs open, on a phone
<imachine> where it's basically rendering the machine useless, on a 4GB notebook
<imachine> as soon as I get like 10 tabs open
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<imachine> it just goes icrazy with disk usage. I have swap turned off. any ideas how I can fix this?
<oerheks> just do not open 100 tabs.
<imachine> incidentally, it happens both on chromium and firefox alike.
<leftyfb> imachine: what are the specs of your machine?
<imachine> oerheks, I only opened like 10. I'm looking at property ads. trying to choose a house. I mean... come on! it's like, 10 webpages. clearly, there should be some memory management at hand? I only see one tab at a time. the other ones don't need to remain loaded into memory, if that's the constraint...
<imachine> leftyfb, some core2duo T7200 + 4GB ram, Thinkpad T61.
<imachine> leftyfb, more than enough to display some html!
<leftyfb> imachine: you're not just displaying some html
<imachine> leftyfb, and more that my android phones have, and are not showing the issue.
<oerheks> preloading, urlchecking, lots of things happen in firefox and chrome
<imachine> I don't need all that. how can I turn off all the unecessary things?
<leftyfb> imachine: you cannot compare mobile platforms and pc's
<imachine> leftyfb, why not? it's linux, here and there.
<leftyfb> imachine: different architectures and different software, completely different software
<imachine> leftyfb, the mobile platform is underpowered compared to this linux laptop. and still performs flawlessly - while doing that, and more! all the background syncing of apps, android internals, google spying etc. none of that is happening on ubuntu.
<imachine> leftyfb, so, having disk usage spike up to 100% killing off the SSD I have installed here, is way out of line I think, given I only have opened like, 10 tabs, and it grinds...
<imachine> maybe you can recommend me a better, simpler browser?
<imachine> I've turned off swap completely, and it still spikes the disk usage. does firefox/chromium use some internal additional caching/swapping, if there is no system swap available? maybe I can turn that off! I rather see an error message "out of memory" than the system grinding down... I know this is ubuntu channel, but maybe you guys know... it's also *a little* related.
<leftyfb> imachine: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<imachine> the latest
<imachine> 18.04.04 lTS
<oerheks> seriously, turned off swap completely, ..
<imachine> 18.04.4 LTS
<robertparkerx> I'm going to build a new nas and it be ubuntu 18.04 server with samba. I guess I'll need a dvdrom to install ubuntu but after that I can disconnect it right?
<imachine> oerheks, yep, unmounted and hashed out in fstab
<leftyfb> robertparkerx: you can use usb or PXE
<pragmaticenigma> robertparkerx: yes, you can remove any hardware you don't need after installation is completed
<robertparkerx> ah usb sorry
<robertparkerx> Thanks for that
<imachine> oerheks, I suspect the disk usage is caused by some internal caching/saving/something that is unecessary... I think there was some issue a while ago similar, where it was.. ah.. some "disability" settings or similar... that caused it to grind to a halt..
<robertparkerx> I won't need a monitor after installation either will I ?
<robertparkerx> Will it boot like vm I buy online?
<imachine> let's see if that's the case, maybe? it's hard to track it as as soon as it happens, the system becomes unresponsive, so it's hard to even check then, what state it actually is in. other than unresponsive :)
<oerheks> browsers use ~/.cache/ too, but this approach works against you, i guess
<drecondius> can u hotkey into a tty when it happens?
<drecondius> imachine can you hotkey into a tty when it starts to become unresponsive?
<imachine> nope!
<imachine> the SSD maxes out the interface
<imachine> and the cpu is almost permablocked. the mouse cursor jitters.
<imachine> oerheks, I could put ~/.cache into a memdisk... if that would bring benefit...
<imachine> but that's not the solution to a program causing unnecessary action in first place!
<imachine> not a good solution I think
<imachine> I rather limit the program first, not fixing the issue it causes
<drecondius> @imachine if it doesn't sieze, you could try to ssh into it from another machine if you have one and run top or if you have it installed htop to begin a decent diagnosis.
<imachine> yeah I could do that... or just buy a machine that's decent and not care. hardly an option now. are paid browsers even a thing?
<imachine> let's see. disabled some caches etc.
<imachine> alright, 25 tabs. "full" swing.
<imachine> I think it's "fixed"... would prefer to know what caused it.. but maybe that'll do for now.
<imachine> in the end, I *think* it could be adblock plus doing some unnecessary writing to the disk... caching or what not.
<imachine> so not may be even firefox!
<imachine> I;ve also disabled my disk caching in firefox, completely, or as completely as I have seen the options here quick
<imachine> that seems to have improved it, meaningfuly.
<imachine> good; I want data displayed on screen, not stored for later.
<imachine> wow that's so quick now. proper. ok. thanks for your attention, insight, and help. have a great day everyone! bye!
<ToAruShiroiNeko> leftyfb so https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106795/ubuntu-server-18-04-lvm-out-of-space-with-improper-default-partitioning
<ToAruShiroiNeko> this was the solution
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: as was the link I gave you with no only the same instructions but more insight into how to properly use LVM
<leftyfb> no/not
<ToAruShiroiNeko> right
<leftyfb> you're welcome
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ty
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I would not have searched for this URL without your link
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but this is a more concise solution since it literally lists the few lines to run
<leftyfb> you didn't need that URL. The link I provided had the same solution with more information
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah I was a bit confused by all the details, rather didnt want to attempt anything
<leftyfb> ToAruShiroiNeko: you should learn the details
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I intend to study the docs in great detail, first I want to make things work again
<theborger> is there anyone in here that could help me with netplan?
<theborger> i keep getting the error /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml:7:20: Error in network definition: bond0: interface 'enp0s25' is not defined   interfaces: [enp0s25, enp2s0] witha ^ pointing at the first 2
<theborger> not 2 first E
<robertparkerx> how do you access samba over the local network?
<Seven_Six_Two> robertparkerx, there are client packages available in the repositories, and you can also use the cifs-utils package to mount a share on a local filesystem. Unfortunately I haven't done it for a long time, and don't have access to a windows machine.
<Seven_Six_Two> file browsers like nemo also have an option in a side panel to browse a network, and I'd expect visible samba shares to be visible there.
<robertparkerx> I thought explorer had that by default?
<robertparkerx> Would it be visible there? Network Shares?
<Seven_Six_Two> you'll need libsmbclient for integrations like that. Yes, if you have the library required.
<Seven_Six_Two> well, that's the expectation at least.
<robertparkerx> libsmbclient on ubuntu 18.04 end?
<swift110> hey
<Seven_Six_Two> possibly some samba packages like samba-common and samba-libs but maybe not?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm going off memory
<theborger> any once lend me a hand please?
<kyle-lemons> anyone around?
<swift110> hey kyle-lemons
<kyle-lemons> heyo
<kyle-lemons> could someone help me figure out a weird ubuntu installer problem?
<Bashing-om> !ask | kyle-lemons
<ubottu> kyle-lemons: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kyle-lemons> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kyle-lemons> gotcha, in that case:
<kyle-lemons> I currently have a laptop and external m2 ssd
<kyle-lemons> I have an efi partition on the ssd and want ubuntu to be completely contained on the external drive
<kyle-lemons> however, when I install ubuntu to the drive, it always chooses my laptops internal ssd for the efi partition
<kyle-lemons> how can I force it to pick the efi partition on the external ssd over the efi partition on my internal ssd
<kyle-lemons> opening up the laptop is not an option
<lordcirth_> kyle-lemons, you are doing manual partitioning, with an EFI partition on the external, and it still installs to the internal?
<kyle-lemons> yes
<kyle-lemons> when I mount the internal efi parition /EFI/ubuntu exists, while the external efi partition is empty
<imbezol> theborger: might help if you put your config file up somewhere
<imbezol> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kyle-lemons> config file for an os install?
<imbezol> kyle-lemons: when a line starts with a username and a : it means it is addressed to that particular user
<theborger> imbezol: https://pastebin.com/VZ6jp0i8
<kyle-lemons> ah woops sorry, I was reading that as who it was from
<kyle-lemons> new to irc
<swift110> hey kyle-lemons
<kyle-lemons> hey swift110
<imbezol> theborger: if you run 'ip link' does it show the two interfaces you've specified?
<swift110> how r u kyle-lemons
<theborger> imbezol: https://pastebin.com/ZArRYxmU
<kyle-lemons> I'm alright
<kyle-lemons> wby
<theborger> imbezol: so i want 2 and 4 linked together.  then i want to link 3 and 5 but cant get the first ones to work
<swift110> oh
<swift110> im good
<imbezol> theborger: https://netplan.io/examples
<imbezol> if you look at the second example for bond it lists the interfaces first
<imbezol> i would __think__ that what you're doing would work, but you could try the second format
<imbezol> also, i generally put multiple items into a list using square brackets rather than use - for each on separate lines, but the error message you're getting seems to indicate it put them in a list anyway
<theborger> imbezol: you mean the example where it says setting up a router?
<imbezol> ya
<theborger> imbezol: i really dont understand what you are saying
<imbezol> i'm saying to try adding an ethernets: section above the bonds: section
<imbezol> and put the interfaces: in [ ] instead of one per line
<kyle-lemons> I tried marking the internal efi partition as do not use for now, will reinstall and then unmark as do not use and see what happens
<imbezol> theborger: https://pastebin.com/kScdcEBJ
<theborger> imbezol: thanks for writing that out.
<theborger> imbezol: it works. i rebooted but i cant ping the first network now
<theborger> so bon0 list the right ip but i cant ping it. bon1 i know the ip and it's working fine
<imbezol> no firewall rules?
<imbezol> i'd suspect something else otherwise... switch config? subnet configuration? vlan? etc
<theborger> imbezol: looking at that now i think i know what happened
<theborger> imbezol: all up and working thank you for the help.  i still wounder why it was not working the old way
<imbezol> theborger: good to hear
<pi0> does ubuntu have a usb sniffer
<pi0> i want to see what commands are running in the background
<pi0> when a launch an ap
<oerheks> wireshark can do that, https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB
<pi0> i will look into it
<jrgilman> hey guys, having some trouble using network-manager-l2tp to connect to a VPN, I've set Phase I and Phase II and have gotten further along, but now i'm getting this: https://kopy.io/uOTS2
<pi0> have you tried it before?
<littlepython> hi there
<littlepython> i need some help on snap
<littlepython> i get this error /snap/bin/kubectl: No such file or directory
<littlepython> when i run kubectl get pod command
<littlepython> how can i fix this
<littlepython> I have removed the kubectl binary from /snap/bin and reinstalled kubectl again
<littlepython> now when i do which kubectl - i get this correct path /usr/local/bin/kubectl
<littlepython> but when i run kubectl commands it says -bash: /snap/bin/kubectl: No such file or directory
<littlepython> when i do sudo snap refreshError: unknown command "refresh" for "helm"Run 'helm --help' for usage.
<littlepython> any help?
<swift110> hmm
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a script in the current folder called kubectl?
<Seven_Six_Two> or a bash alias? I'm not sure whether 'which' respects user aliases
<geirha> It doesn't. Use the type builtin instead of which. ''type kubectl''
<geirha> littlepython: It remembers the old location in that session. You can run  hash -d kubectl  to make it forget it for that one command, or  hash -r  to forget the locations of all commands
<littlepython> i did hash -r to solve that
<littlepython> but why this got messed up in the first place
<geirha> you ran kubectl at an earlier point, when the snap version was first in PATH. It then remembers that location so that it doesn't have to look through PATH each time you want to run the command
<littlepython> oh ok..
<littlepython> geirha: i  have the subfunction that calls the function. now the subfunction should support for parameters --account test
<littlepython> how can i do that..
<geirha> just pass on "$@", including the quotes
<littlepython> geirha: this is the snippet i have https://dpaste.org/eFDn
<geirha> setcontext "$@"
<littlepython> this is how i want to execute
<littlepython> myscript.sh setcontext --NS_NAME=myns --cluster=dev
<littlepython> ok this is what i have now
<littlepython> https://dpaste.org/LsgC
<geirha> ok, so you want to parse them yourself
<littlepython> will this work?
<littlepython> when i run myscript.sh setcontext --NS_NAME=myns --cluster=dev
<littlepython> the script should work
<geirha> No, I assumed the options were for kubectl, but you want to parse them and then pass on another set of options to the actual kubectl command
<geirha> This explains how to parse options in bash: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/035
<littlepython> yes
<littlepython> could you share me the snippet for my use case.. i can understand easily that way
<littlepython> should i have to use getopts? is that the way?
<geirha> no, getopts only support short options
<littlepython> short options?
<styledash> seems like bash and k8s support... not ubuntu support lol
<geirha> littlepython: so something like this  http://ix.io/2d9p/bash
<littlepython> geirha: ok but it doesnt echo out .. ran something like this
<littlepython> bash test.sh --ns_name=test --cluster=dev
<geirha> It's just at function, not a full script
<geirha> also, don't put .sh extension on bash scripts, it's misleading and redundant
<littlepython> cool it works, thank you
<littlepython> geriha i have few bash related questions
<littlepython> is this a good place to ask. or  can i ask you in #bash
<XsiSec> Hi folks is it possible somehow to extract all the drivers from a live cd and install them directly on a desktop?
<SwedeMike> XsiSec: a "driver" in Linux is a kernel module (most of the time). So no, that doesn't generally work, you need to upgrade the kernel or compile a new module for the kernel you're running.
<XsiSec> in my case I know this is the channel for ubuntu, but I running the flavour debian buster, unfortunately a lots of drivers is missing so I wonder if its possible to transfer the working drivers from ubuntu towards my existing debian setup
<oerheks> drivers not in buster, interesting
<oerheks> no, don't mix ubuntu and debian stuff like that
<XsiSec> of course that's against all the best practises but..
<oerheks> for buster or any debian, there is an iso with all non free drivers/firmware
<legreffier> it's probably just a repo to activate, a line to uncomment. anyway, it's not only "not the best practice", but also probably not the easiest, nor the most reliable.
<oerheks> XsiSec, #debian helps you out
<OtakuSenpai> hey guys
<OtakuSenpai> is there a way to install ubuntu alongside windowss
<OtakuSenpai> ill get my pc today, on which i plan to install ubuntu first, then get the windows cd key on friday
<OtakuSenpai> and install it then
<sixwheeledbeast> OtakuSenpai: normally yes it's called dual booting. alternative options are to run WIndows in a VM
<OtakuSenpai> sixwheeledbeast, i want to dual boot
<oerheks> install windows first, then ubuntu
<OtakuSenpai> but i wont have a os installed on the pc from today till friday
<OtakuSenpai> i dont want to wait testing it
<OtakuSenpai> what im asking is can i install ubuntu first then install windows later
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: ok, so you'll want to plan out your partitions and which os you want to give how much space
<sixwheeledbeast> If you definitely want to dual boot then run ubuntu AFTER windows the installer will detect the windows installation so it can be setup.
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: yes
<oerheks> if this is a recent / new pc, you might want to read the uefi manual first
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sixwheeledbeast> You can just run the live image for now.
<OtakuSenpai> https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<OtakuSenpai> this guide says that there is a way to detect the grubx64.efi file from windows
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: use manual partitioning in the ubuntu installer, leave unallocated space for windows
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: once you install windows, just boot a live ubuntu usb and reinstall grub
<OtakuSenpai> EriC^^, i have previous experience with debian and void, i can handle the partitioning
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: great
<OtakuSenpai> but idk how to make windows give way for ubuntu
<OtakuSenpai> like in the boot menu
<OtakuSenpai> oh
<OtakuSenpai> i see
<OtakuSenpai> so grub install
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: ah, well, once you install windows, yeah just reinstall grub
<OtakuSenpai> ok
<OtakuSenpai> ill try that
<EriC^^> OtakuSenpai: i've made a very comprehensive site on booting issues feel free to browse it
<EriC^^> http://pchelp.youtubextras.com/topics/reinstalling-grub
<EriC^^> it likely has everything you'll need regarding grub/uefi and windows/ubuntu dualbooting
<EriC^^> also just check back here there are always people in the channel
<OtakuSenpai> is the default ubuntu download for gnome desktop?
<EriC^^> yea
<OtakuSenpai> ok thnx
<sixwheeledbeast> The new Gnome yer.
<funabashi> Hi I have a question, I want that my CPU has to work, i want to check if CPU utilization for my monitoring system. How can I do so my CPU work hard?
<sixwheeledbeast> There are plenty of tools for this, "top" in a terminal being the simplest. If your not native english speaker ubuntu has other channels
<jka1> I have a cron job which took between 20 seconds and 2 years. To get a feeling if my cron job is running, i put the log file in the desktop folder (which is called "Schreibtisch" in german language). If i see the icon, i know, that my cron job is running. My crontab looks like this:
<jka1> "flock -n ~/.config/g4t4llp0rn/cronjob.lock /usr/local/bin/g4t4llp0rn -v > ~/Schreibtisch/g4t4llp0rn.txt 2>&1 ; mv ~/Schreibtisch/g4t4llp0rn.txt ~/.config/g4t4llp0rn/g4t4llp0rn.txt"
<jka1> This is a little bit weird, isn't it? Is there a better solution to keep an eye on my cron job if it's running or not?
<mouses> jka1: Create a bash script for the cron job with a wrapper and have it output log information?  Check the logs with something like:  journalctl _COMM=cron --since="date" --until="date"
<jka1> I know how to find out that my job is running. I want to keep an eye while the system is running, without the purpose of any interaction. Like a status-led i.e.
<cnnx> is there a way to restore all ubuntu system files while preserving data on my computer? kind of like the MCT tool for win10
<jka1> All personal files should be stored in /home
<sixwheeledbeast> cnnx: how you go about it depends what files your keeping or not, but anything is possible.
<sixwheeledbeast> I just looked at the MCT tool and it's like making an iso image of your system which you can do.
<cnnx> I just found the instructions
<cnnx> im downloading the dvd iso
<cnnx> then will use the "reinstall ubuntu" option
<cnnx> that will keep my data
<Abhijit> Hi
<ace_me> how can I set and unset APP_ENV in ubuntu bash please
<ace_me> I've tried by adding sudo nano /etc/environment a new line with APP_ENV="test" and then source ~/.bashrc
<ace_me>  ... then opening a new terminal window and press env nothing set there
<geirha> /etc/environment is read when you log in, and opening a new terminal does not count as logging in
<cousteau> Hi!  I added a ppa (jgross-h/many-coq-versions) on Xenial and then ran apt update.  I should be able to install a package named coq-8.10.0, which should be available for Xenial, however that package cannot be found.  What could I be missing?
<cousteau> I got a lot of new packages, so the ppa worked; but the newest is coq-8.9.1
<oerheks> cousteau, always check the launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~jgross-h/+archive/ubuntu/many-coq-versions?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> see right top corner : coq-8.10.0 21 weeks ago Failed to build: amd64 i386
<cousteau> oerheks: it does say coq-8.10.0 is available
<cousteau> oh
<cousteau> oops, thanks
<cousteau> so that means coq-8.10.0 doesn-t work for ANY Ubuntu version?
<cousteau> and... probably has never worked?
<oerheks> cousteau, i think so, bionic gives the same error
<oerheks> he is more active on https://launchpad.net/~jgross-h/+archive/ubuntu/coq-master-daily?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> 5 hrs ago
<cousteau> sigh... am I seriously going to have to compile this?  Dammit :(  I was hopeful I wouldn't need to
<cousteau> lemme check that ppa though
<cousteau> hm, guess I could install the daily master build instead... thanks, oerheks!
<ice9> rkhunter is installed but  there is no .service for it, how do I start it?
<roczj> nick roc
<oerheks> ice9, configure it, and start manually updating and run: rkhunter --check https://kifarunix.com/how-to-install-rkhunter-rootkit-hunter-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<oerheks> have fun with tons of false positives :-D
<ace_me> geirha: in fact was initiated in apache specific cof for that website
<ace_me> thx
<willhunt> Hi, I am using lighdm-gtk-greeter and want to remap the escape key to a tab at the login screen, any help?
<ioria> willhunt, xmodmap should work if run as a lightdm hook (but never done personally)
<willhunt> iroia, xmodmap worked if i logged into the system, but not worked at the login screen
<ioria> willhunt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Adding_System_Hooks
<cousteau> oerheks: fwiw, the version of coq found in that PPA you suggested seems to work fine, thanks a million!
<willhunt> ioria, I tried greeter-setup-script and display-setup-script, i write a shell which run `xmodmap -e "keycode 9 = Tab ISO_Left_Tab Tab ISO_Left_Tab"`
<willhunt> I lookedup the lightmd.log and see the script runned, but the key not been remapped
<ioria> willhunt, be sure is 9 (xmodmap -pke | grep -i esc); then   try just   :  xmodmap -e "keycode 9 = Tab"
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<willhunt> ioria, thank you, i will check
<oerheks> cousteau, have fun!
<cousteau> It's a development software, but sure!
<ioria> willhunt, ok
<willhunt> ioria, I have checked the keycode using xev and the xmodmap command worked as expected, but when i at login screen, that doesnot work
<z4kst4r> Hi Guys, I  have  multiple sites to connect to using vpn and then opening a platform on the webgui or ssh session for that site and I have to keep switching between the sites and to their interface. I have some scripts to connect to vpn and open webgui however, I was looking to create a graphical frontend for my desktop. wherein I blocks in a list for each site and I can double click to connect to the vpn and right click to choose to connect through webgu
<z4kst4r> platform as well.
<z4kst4r> I am not an advanced programmer but I think I should be able to do this at least. Do you have any ideas on what language and packages can be used to accomplish the above?
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: This is an Ubuntu support channel, for help troubleshooting and triaging issues encountered for Ubuntu. For software development questions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-app-devel, or use !alis to search for a channel more closely aligned with your topic.
<z4kst4r> pragmaticenigma: sure, Thanks!
<BluesKaj> z4kst4r, maybe try ##linux as well
<ioria> WildSoft, i cannot test it atm, (might depends on your layout or a xorg.conf setting) but if lightdm hook is not working, you can always edit /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc
<z4kst4r> BluesKaj: Thanks! trying :)
<BluesKaj> z4kst4r, yeah, I see that, there's alot of knowledgeable helpful people there, but one needs some patience for a fitting answer too
<Psi-Jack> So, what do you do if you have an application (or two), that doesn't have an icon. Such as an AppImage application that shows up on the dock with an indicator it's running, but emptiness where the icon would normally be?
<pragmaticenigma> Kind of sounds like something that might need a bug report submitted
<Psi-Jack> To Ubuntu, or to the app(s) involved?
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack: You report it to launchpad ... follow the link from ubottu
<Psi-Jack> I was trying out Station, a multi-IM client, because rambox and ramboxpro both just stopped working...
<Psi-Jack> Then again, Station..... Lacks putting itself into the application menus too. :/
<leftyfb> Psi-Jack: I don't think either of those applications are available in ubuntu. You'd be better off reporting to their respective authors/project pages
<Psi-Jack> RamboxCE and RamboxPro are in Ubuntu snaps
<bubblefoo> hi,i have lots of old kernels in /boot.do i have to keep them?can they just be removed,or would that some damage the functionality of the OS?
<pragmaticenigma> bubblefoo: Try running "sudo apt autoremove" in the terminal... that should remove the old kernels
<NetworkRenderer> hey, maybe this question is dumb, but yesterday i noticed, that nearly all of the software in the desktop lts version 18.04 and even in the current latest release 19.10 is deprectated. Is there a plausible reason for that? in my oppinion using software that isn't up to date is bad and you should always go with the latest stable release
<NetworkRenderer> (i mean from the softwarecenter)
<pragmaticenigma> NetworkRenderer: Are they actually flagged as deprecated, or is that a term you have applied
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | NetworkRenderer, rest assured that the packages made available have appropriate security patches applied. However
<ubottu> NetworkRenderer, rest assured that the packages made available have appropriate security patches applied. However: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<NetworkRenderer> it is a term i have applied, meaning the software is behind whats actually is the latest release
<leftyfb> NetworkRenderer: I'm running the latest firefox and thunderbird. Not to mention, all the snaps are up to date.
<pragmaticenigma> NetworkRenderer: If you require the latest version of an application, you can look at installing the application as a "snap" which are then maintained by the snap author and receive more frequent updates and stay up-to-date with the developer's released versions. Note, snaps are sometimes created by someone other than the developer, so they may also lag behind while the maintainer works on catching up to the latest version.
<leftyfb> NetworkRenderer: Ubuntu is not a rolling release
<NetworkRenderer> leftyfb on example i have is gnucash wich is 3.8 but lts ubuntu was still on 2.7 only having bug fixes
<pragmaticenigma> NetworkRenderer: See what Ubottu said earlier?
<NetworkRenderer> yeah i already noticed pragmaticenigma already opened the wiki entries to that
<pragmaticenigma> !info gnucash focal | NetworkRenderer, At release, Ubuntu 20.04 will have this version of GnuCash available
<ubottu> NetworkRenderer, At release, Ubuntu 20.04 will have this version of GnuCash available: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.8b-1build3 (focal), package size 3481 kB, installed size 23209 kB
<bubblefoo> pragmatic,you just running that command without mentioning some specific kernel version?
<pragmaticenigma> bubblefoo: That command checks for installed packages that have been marked as safe for removal
<pragmaticenigma> bubblefoo: it will prompt you before it performs any action
<NetworkRenderer> !info kicad focal | NetworkRenderer
<ubottu> NetworkRenderer: kicad (source: kicad): Electronic schematic and PCB design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.5+dfsg1-2build1 (focal), package size 24449 kB, installed size 109429 kB
<bubblefoo> thanks a lot pragmatic.will get rid of lots stuff
<TW1920> Describing what a colleague today did: https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/sudo-rm-rf.gif *facepalm*
<leftyfb> !ot | TW1920
<NetworkRenderer> :D
<ubottu> TW1920: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ice9> how to play .dav file?
<Woet> ice9: https://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+how+to+play+.dav+file%3F
<Habbie> ice9, what kind of file is it? what does 'file yourfile.dav' say?
<Woet> hi Habbie :)
<Habbie> woet woet
<crimson_king> I'm installing one of the mainline kernels to help debug a problem as recommended to me in a bug report, but I need to confirm with you if I'm picking the right files to install. https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.0.21/  (I'm downloading the ones marked with chevrons: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/frpFMf7N4r/)
<pragmaticenigma> !hwe | crimson_king, you might want to try this first:
<ubottu> crimson_king, you might want to try this first:: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pragmaticenigma> !mainline | crimson_king, otherwise there is some helpful information in this factoid
<ubottu> crimson_king, otherwise there is some helpful information in this factoid: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<crimson_king> pragmaticenigma, That explains a lot, thank you
<subcool> ok. my google results arent helpful. I am looking for software, or a suite... to test my Desktop PC. - Hardware testing would be nice. But- right now i want to test my Power SUpply to make sure it is still in good standing order. I have found that EVERY post i find basically pulls over to HWmonitor and Lmsensors. Which - i get, is the software used. BUT - is there a suite or something similiar where i can run the software, and IT can mon
<subcool> itor my voltages and tell me if i goes over or under?
<pragmaticenigma> subcool: A tool I am aware of is provided by the package "lm-sensors" ... though it has more focus on CPU and fan speeds. i have not seen an out of the box tool for monitoring voltages. Every motherboard, CPU, system architecture is different and would require knowledge before hand of what you want to monitor. You can see a posting on askubuntu about this topic (https://askubuntu.com/a/935278) ... in the future, please use
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu-offtopic for asking about software recommendations
<subcool> thanks
<genii> subcool: For the most part, PSUs are dumb devices which just deliver power to the motherboard. Motherboards have some limited facilites to measure things like fan speed, temperature, and occasionally some more complex things like the VCORE voltage of the CPU.
<genii> ..so there's not really any consistent method of doing something like measuring the voltage on the rails of the PSU from inside the operating system
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.... So, yeah. When I try to start `ramboxpro` from terminal, it immediately gives a return-code of 1.
<subcool> i was hoping tings have advanced....
<Psi-Jack> Funny thing... Ramboxpro works on my Tabtop also running Ubuntu 19.10.
<subcool> this one is at its age. and i want to test it without haveing to babysit it with a multi meter or some expensive hardware tester
<subcool> oh wow- nvm they are like 15 - 50$
<subcool> thats not bad.
<Kevin`> how can I prevent a specific sound card from being used by graphical sessions? as best as I can tell there's something in systemd which assigns acl permissions to all sound devices whenever a user logs in and periodically, but i'm having trouble finding any documentation on controlling it
<genii> subcool: There are also some digital readout voltmeters which are designed to be inserted between the PSU and motherboard, and can be mounted in a 5.25" bay, generally around $30-50 USD range
<robert45> hi guys, is there any way to configure apt-get to alert me over email when there are available packages updates?
<subcool> genii: OH thats cool
<subcool> scary - but cool
<leftyfb> robert45: install and configure apticron
<robert45> leftyfb excellent, thank you!
<bieb> need some network help... built a new webserver, with 18.04, everything worked perfectly when the server was dhcp. I changed it to the static IP of our old server using netplan. it semi works.. the ip address can be reached through our firewall, and reached by internal PCs. The server can not get outside, ie.. no ubuntu updates, can't ping cnn.com, yahoo.com, etc, (but dns does resolve the host to an IP) I can ping any internal server, s
<bieb> witch, gateway, PC.. its just connecting to the outside. I have looked at the resolv.conf it shows Nameserver 127.0.0.53, and options edns0.. Any other ideas where to check next?
<sixwheeledbeast> ufw blocking outbound?
<bieb> sixwheeledbeast: ufw is off
<EriC^^_> bieb: any iptables rules?
<EriC^^_> (sudo iptables -L)
<bieb> EriC^^_: Chain Input, forward and output all say "Policy accept" the rest of the chains refer to ufw, which is ufw status
<bieb> which is inactive
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: is the old system still active on the network?
<EriC^^_> bieb: you can also try asking in ##networking if nobody here knows
<bieb> turned off and disconnected from network
<bieb> thanks EriC^^_ I am also looking at systemd resolved issues on various google hits
<pragmaticenigma> personally, I don't assign static IPs directly on the machine, but instead setup a reservation on the DHCP server for it. That would be the suggestion I could offer for resolution
<pragmaticenigma> bieb: If you type in the IP address of an external website... does that work?
<bieb> pragmaticenigma: one sec.. I will check it
<z4kst4r> I am trying to install python package "wxPython" and pip3 told me it needs Package "gtk+-3.0" so I installed with "apt install" now I still get "checking for GTK+ - version >= 3.0.0... Package gtk+-3.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path" what is the problem here?
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: Do not use pip to install python packages
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: Unless you are running Python in a pyenv or virtualenv... you will break your system by attempting to use pip or pip3 on your local machine
<Confuzzled2050> z4k, try https://wiki.wxpython.org/How%20to%20install%20wxPython
<pragmaticenigma> Confuzzled2050: I just told them not to do that
<ali1234> how do i fix this error: E: The package linux-image-4.11.0-rc3+-dbg needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<ali1234> that's a kernel package that i built and installed myself
<ali1234> i want to remove it and go back to distro kernels
<ali1234> but whenever i try to do anything with apt or synaptic it jus says that error
<ali1234> that includes "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.11.0-rc3+-dbg"
<ali1234> "sudo apt-get -f remove" also does not work
<pragmaticenigma> ali1234: apt will not be able to remove a kernel that you manually installed
<ali1234> okay i removed it with dpkg
<ali1234> i have a lot of packages like that since i did a bisection
<z4kst4r> pragmaticenigma, Confuzzled2050: Is the recommended approach to use virtualenv?
<pragmaticenigma> ali1234: that would then mean that your installation is not supported here... support here is only for official Ubuntu flavors as provided through the official ubuntu software repositories.
<ali1234> i did the bisection at the request of ubuntu developers
<ali1234> i would like to now remove all the kernel packages and go back to the official kernel
<ali1234> how do i do that?
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: if you require specific pip packages, yes... always use the virtualenv ... otherwise Ubuntu services will start to fail because pip does not check to make sure its refresh of packages to meet dependencies will not affect the host operating system
<pragmaticenigma> ali1234: then you should be asking for help in #ubuntu-devel ... no one here should have recommended that
<ali1234> okay
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: otherwise, in apt "python-wxgtk..." where ... is the version you desire, is the supported method to installing wxpython without the need for virtualenv
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: So I think the version you are looking for would required "sudo apt install python-wxgtk3.0"
<z4kst4r> pragmaticenigma: I did install with "apt install gtk+3.0" and it installed python-wxgtk3.0 but it still wasnt working
<z4kst4r> By wasnt working I mean, I could not import with "import wxPython"
<z4kst4r> Could it be that it installed for python2.x rather than for python3.x?
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: because that isn't how you import it
<z4kst4r> I later did "apt purge gtk+3.0" and removed it though. After you told me to use virtualenv
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: To work with wxPython... you "import wx"
<pragmaticenigma> z4kst4r: Further help with Python can be found in the #python channel
<z4kst4r> pragmaticenigma: Alright! Thanks for your help so far :)
<physiology> On an 'ifconfig' I only see 'lo loopback' even though my cable is set and has lights.  Is there a step where I have to enable an ethernet interface before using it?
<Confuzzled2050> Physiology, you using a VM?
<physiology> Confuzzled2050: No, bare metal.
<Confuzzled2050> No idea then, sorry. Hopefully someone else can help.
<physiology> Confuzzled2050: Thank you, though.
<physiology> Even 'ifconfig -s -a' only shows 'lo'
<bieb> physiology: what version of ubuntu?
<physiology> 16.04 LTS bieb
<TJ-> physiology:  what does "ls /sys/class/net/" report ?
<bieb> physiology: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<physiology> TJ-: lo
<physiology> bieb: 'auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback'
<rapidwave> How do I get progress on an unattended upgrade? I didn't realize there was one going.
<TJ-> physiology:  so, the hardware isn't recognised. Is it an internal Ethernet port? if so, what does this report: "lspci -nn -d ::0200"
<physiology> TJ-: '00:1f.6 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:15bb] (rev 10)'
<TJ-> physiology:  OK, so that should use the e1000e kernel module. Let's see if it is in use: "sudo lspci -vvnnk -d ::0200"
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave: You might be able to see something with "tail -f /var/log/apt/term.log"
<rapidwave> That didn't seem to work. Maybe hte file is continuously being appended
<TJ-> rapidwave:  how about "tail -f /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log "
<bieb> I have an ubuntu 18.04 server, ssh is installed and active (I was previously able to connect) when I try to connect now, I get "connection timed out" What should I check next?
<TJ-> bieb: that suggests the host isn't reachable... if it were reachable but the port were closed you'd get "Connection refused"
<TJ-> bieb:  can the target host be reached in any other way, ping ?
<bieb> TJ-: yeah.. I can ping it
<TJ-> bieb: is it on the same subnet as the host you're trying to connect from? I'm wondering if there's a router/firewall in between?
<bieb> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> bieb: besides ping, are you able to connect to any other services (e.g. HTTP) on the target?
<TJ-> bieb: you could test ports with "nmap 1.2.3.4" (but the target hostname/address in there)
<bieb> TJ-: thanks.. I will check that
<Kangarooo> I cant install boot-repair on 20.04. How to add ppa? What to read to learn putting old version ppa? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python/+bug/1865529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865529 in python (Ubuntu) "Cant install boot-repair" [Undecided,New]
<rapidwave> TJ: That seems to just hang too
<TJ-> rapidwave:  the -f means 'follow' so it sits watching the file... press Ctrl+C to exit
<ash_worksi> when when I do `rg 'user_id' ##php*` I start getting hits in #symfony #python and #postgresql ?
<ash_worksi> why* when I do
<bubblefoo> hi,tried to remove unnecessary kernels with sudo apt autoremove but kernels are still there.whta's wrong?
<ash_worksi> ftr: because ## requires a \ before it
<pragmaticenigma> bubblefoo: are all the kernels still there, or just a few?
<bubblefoo> they are all still there
<bynarie> whats the channel for bash on windows/wsl?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<pragmaticenigma> !wsl | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<bynarie> thank you
<extor> Is the April 2020 release of the new LTS going to have a smooth upgrade optin from the current stable 19.10 to the new LTS?
<pragmaticenigma> extor: All versions are tested to the best of the ability of the development teams to ensure a smooth transition. However, not every case can be predicted. For starters, the upgrade to 20.04 is usually release a few months after the official release of Ubuntu. Many users use a flag with "do-release-upgrade" that sets them on the developer channel, which you won't want to be on, if you want a stable system. Next, if you have
<pragmaticenigma> enabled any PPAs, those will be turned off and the software installed by them removed. (replaced if possible by packages in Ubuntu's main repositories.) To reduce issues, it's a good idea to disable/remove PPAs before attempting to use the upgrade tool.
<pragmaticenigma> extor: For additional concerns, please reach out in #ubuntu+1 ... that is the place to further discuss and receive support for Ubuntu 20.04 prior to its release
<extor> Ok
<RoseBus> hello, for ubuntu 18, what is a good way to execute a python script upon booting os?
<rangergord> RoseBus, OS bootup, as in a system service that will start regardless of user login, launch a personal script when you login?
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | RoseBus , also please note:
<ubottu> RoseBus , also please note:: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<notguest96> What channel is there to talk about ubuntu offtopic?
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | notguest96
<ubottu> notguest96: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RoseBus> thank you pragmaticenigma
<RoseBus> Ubuntu 18.04
<RoseBus> rangergord, after user login
<Sohom_Datta> Is there a way to downgrade my OS without losing all my data ?
<rangergord> RoseBus, there's a special directory called /home/youruser/.config/autostart...but the best way is to learn to write a systemd service, because it applies to pretty much every distro.
<Sohom_Datta> I need to go from 19.10 to 18.04..
<RoseBus> rangergord, ty
<pragmaticenigma> Sohom_Datta: No, there is no path to downgrade an Ubuntu version to a previous release. Is there something in particular you are having an issue with that the volunteers here might be able to help you with Sohom_Datta ?
<sixwheeledbeast> GUI way could be "startup applications" program
<rangergord> RoseBus, https://superuser.com/questions/1037466/how-to-start-a-systemd-service-after-user-login-and-stop-it-before-user-logout/1269158
<sixwheeledbeast> think it would be called gnome-startup-applications
<rangergord> RoseBus, oh right, see if there's a way in the GUI as sixwheeledbeast says. Could be easier.
<RoseBus> rangergord, the python script cannot be moved because the C++ operating along side it has it's own build directory
<RoseBus> (i built from source)
<sixwheeledbeast> make a wrapper script for it?
<RoseBus> okay i will look into wrapper scripts, this will be the first time i ever did that
<rangergord> RoseBus, you don't have to move your script, your startup script can be simply be one line "python /path/to/pythonscript.py", ie just call your script
<RoseBus> or i could put a mini-python script that calls the external one
<RoseBus> rangergord, ahha exactly my thought just now
<Sohom_Datta> pragmaticenigma, The actual issue is sort offtopic.. but I am unable to find the ros-melodic* packages in apt-get...
<rangergord> RoseBus, OK, since you seem to be a beginner and I antipate problems...learn the concept of "current working directory", and make sure you print it at the beginning of every script
<rangergord> this way when your script doesn't work you'll have a better idea why
<Sohom_Datta> Basically I either need to somehow get the bionic packages onto my system (which is 18.04)...
<RoseBus> rangergord, do i need to chmod +x for the script in my autostart dir?
<pragmaticenigma> Sohom_Datta: There are no packages starting with "ros-melodic" in Bionic either
<rangergord> RoseBus, make it a habit
<RoseBus> okay haha
<RoseBus> i am linux beginner
<Sohom_Datta> pragmaticenigma, It's ros-melodic-desktop-full ...
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: If your python script has the appropriate "#!" at the beginning, you can. Otherwise your command should start with /usr/bin/python or /usr/bin/python3 which ever is applicable
<pragmaticenigma> followed by the script you wish to execute. No +x required
<RoseBus> yes i put #/user/bin/python at line 1
<RoseBus>  /usr*
<pragmaticenigma> Sohom_Datta: The package does not exist in Bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info ros-melodic-desktop-full bionic | Sohom_Datta
<ubottu> Sohom_Datta: Package ros-melodic-desktop-full does not exist in bionic
<Sohom_Datta> http://wiki.ros.org/melodic/Installation/Ubuntu#Installation.2BAC8-Ubuntu.2BAC8-Sources.Configure_your_Ubuntu_repositories
<Sohom_Datta> I was following this guide, they mention the package...
<pragmaticenigma> Sohom_Datta: That is referring to an unsupportable PPA. If you enable that, support here will become limited
<pragmaticenigma> Sohom_Datta: Supported is installing "sudo apt install ros-desktop" which is the ROS desktop
<pragmaticenigma> and available in the official ubuntu software repositories
<Kangarooo> I cant install boot-repair on 20.04. How to add ppa? What to read to learn putting old version ppa? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python/+bug/1865529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865529 in python (Ubuntu) "Cant install boot-repair" [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo: Support for unreleased versions of Ubuntu is only available in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo: Unless you have a specific reason to be running untested distribution. It would be recommended that you install Ubuntu 18.04 for LTS support, or 19.10 for regular release support.
<Kangarooo> @pragmaticenigma, ok, how in case i had 18.04 and want pack that is in 16.04. How to add older version ppa? Cant find help wiki
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo: You cannot mix release versions, things will break. What package are you seeking from 16.04 that you are unable to find in 18.04?
<octav1a> I accidentally overwrote my binary /usr/bin/ld , whats a good way to recover this?
<Kangarooo> boot-repair @pragmaticenigma theres full text in my comment there in that link 1865529
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python/+bug/1865529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1865529 in python (Ubuntu) "Cant install boot-repair" [Undecided,New]
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: sudo apt-get install --reinstall binutils
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: if that doesn't work... then you probably broke too much and you should consider reinstalling the system from scratch
<Ben64> Kangarooo: PPAs aren't supported here, you can try contacting the maintainer and asking if they would make a release for a newer version
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo: PPAs are not supported and that ticket is likely going to get closed without a response. If the developer has discontinued work it is probably for good reason and you should not continue to use that project.
<octav1a> It looks like it regenerated it ; for some reason as the end of the install it says Error: timeout was reached, but w/e
<octav1a> literally that was the only file I touched
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo: Especially since that ended it support with the launch of Ubuntu 18.04, where that tools is very likely going to cause more harm than good, given that Ubuntu 18.04 has significant changes to how it approaches core functions.
<pragmaticenigma> octav1a: awesome, glad that worked for you... now... remember not to traverse those directories under sudo :-)
<Kangarooo> @pragmaticenigma, that was helping to fix installations. I think i have it broken cuz installed Windows UEFI and Ubuntu maybe from Easy 2 Boot wasnt uefi, so windows launches with windows launcher, but ubuntu from hard drive but doesnt have menu installed with detecting windows.
<octav1a> yeah >.>;; I was trying to switch to try other linkers, I will look for safer ways...
<Sohom_Datta> pragmaticenigma, Sure, thanks I downloaded the ros-desktop package, seems to work more or less okay so I'll stick with it :)
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo: Overall it doesn't matter. It is an application that appears to have been abandoned by its creator, I would not recommend continuing to try and use it. Also, Ubutnu 18.04 and later releases have had established and stable integration with UEFI. There is no need for a 3rd party tool. If the installation doesn't work, users should come here for further assistance.
<thelounge5173> I've got a headless ubuntu server runninng. ISP has gone out twice in the past week and both times the network will not recover on this machine. Has never been an issue before and restarting systemd-networkd does not solve the issue. Full reboot required. Anyone else encounter this?
<sarnold> thelounge5173: strange. my network went down a few days ago and none of my machines had trouble coming back
<texla> When I open Ubuntu 18.04.4 first thing during day I get an error message that the system has an error and do I want to send or cancel..using each command and I no lnger get the message  I have looked at var log but cannot find anything ?
<thelounge5173> is there an 'as good' alternative to systemd-networkd? I remember using networkd in the past, I've used dhcpcd in arch. Any thoughts?
<nickgaw> Hi, If I want to download the ubuntu installer after I have bzr installed and git cloned the debian-installer just to check out the installer without creating my own branch on launchpad what would I type?
<pragmaticenigma> thelounge5173: I would recommend asking for assistance in #ubuntu-server ... and I don't think that is the right approach to solving your issue. It sounds like a small configuration change might be needed, no reason to rip out an entire module for a small issue like that.
<thelounge5173> ah, didn't know there was a different channel. Will do, thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> thelounge5173: One other thing comes to mind... rebooting the ISP modem might also prove beneficial
<nickgaw> How does the setup.exe file make ubuntu install on your windows 10 pro 64 bit partition what linux hard drive image is it using?
<sarnold> nickgaw: where'd you find a setup.exe?
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: There are no setup.exe files for ubuntu... If you are trying to install Ubuntu from the Windows Application store, support is in ##windows
<nickgaw> There use to be an installer on earlier iso images that installed ubuntu on the same partition as windows did they get rid of that now so you now need two partitions?
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: That is no longer supported
<nickgaw> Just wondering what type of disk image did that earlier ubuntu use to allow this to work and why was it discontinued?
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: It was discontinued because it suffered from many stability issues, and you could not upgrade between Ubuntu versions. It installed it self to an FAT32/NTFS drive along side Windows and added itself to the Windows Boot Manager
<nickgaw> If I do the dual boot method and later want to remove ubuntu and regrow the windows ntfs partition is this possible?
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: Yes
<nickgaw> I am not saying that ubuntu is bad I am totally blind and want to make sure if I have major accessibility issues with orca I can remove it and go back to a single boot windows 10 pro 64 bits system and regrow my ntfs partition and restore the windows boot manager?
<nickgaw> Can I install ubuntu to a large USB flash drive for testing purposes or convert the live disc to an installation system on the USB flash drive?
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: there is no way to guarantee the restoration of windows will be smooth. But you can remove the linux partition, and you may need to use the windows installation media to run a repair on windows to restore the Window boot manager. Restoring windows is something I'm not very familiar with. When I've done this in the past, I remove the Windows drive, and use a dedicated harddrive for Ubuntu.
<TJ-> nickgaw: yes to both. Former is better but it is even possible to configure a live ISO USB to use a separate partition/file-system for 'persistence'
<TJ-> nickgaw: if the system firmware is UEFI then Windows and Ubuntu will install alongside each other and not interfere. Those problems were caused with BIOS firmware when only one operating system could control the MBR boot sector
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: you can create USB drive with persistence, and use that USB drive to later install if you desire. I'm not sure of the USB installer will capture your saved preferences from the persistence area.
<nickgaw> How could I convert the live iso to storable like I had installed it on the drive I have debian on one laptop but want to make a drive with ubuntu on it that I can plug in and boot from and yes my systems support USB booting?
<TJ-> nickgaw:  there's a good AskUbuntu answer for persistence at this link, the first main answer beginning "Syslinux type installers like..."  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051543/how-to-make-a-live-ubuntu-18-04-usb-with-a-persistent-storage-of-more-than-4gb
<nickgaw> That might help
<nickgaw> Can you upgrade from the LTS release to the normal release?
<TJ-> nickgaw: not sure how well a screen-reader will handle the text layout there... be interested in your results (I work/volunteer for a blind society in the UK so this stuff is high on my agenda)
<TJ-> nickgaw:  yes, although usually its not such a good idea because the in-between releases only get 9 months support
<nickgaw> If you are on the inbetween release can you stick with the next LTS release?
<TJ-> nickgaw:  you can release-upgrade from e.g. 19.10 to 20.04 using do-release-upgrade tool
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: You can switch from the "in-between" to an LTS release however, you can only do that when you are moving into an LTS release. It's easier to start with the LTS release and then upgrade to the next LTS release
<nickgaw> Will the do-release-upgrade tool give me choices as to what release I want to upgrade to?
<TJ-> nickgaw:  if the current install is an LTS it'll only want to upgrade to another LTS. If current is an 'in-between' it'll go to the next release
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: Should also note, that if you start with "in-between" unless you change a setting, it will always upgrade to the next available release. So when 20.10 is release, you machine would want to upgrade to that version.
<nickgaw> How would I upgrade from LTS to inbetween?
<TJ-> nickgaw:  there's a file that controls it with a setting, "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" which has "Prompt=lts" that would need to be "Prompt=normal"
<notguest96> When 20.04 comes out and install will it delete the packages it installed? pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> notguest96: I have no idea what you mean, you sentence does not make any sense
<notguest96> Woops
<texla> When I open Ubuntu 18.04.4 first thing during day I get an error message that the system has an error and do I want to send or cancel..using each command and I no longer get the message  I have looked at var log but cannot find anything ?
<notguest96> What I meant is when the packages is done installing on my system, does it auto delete after that?
<notguest96> I know for when I was getting my OS it deleted the files that it copied to install
<mispp> hey people, does anyone have an idea for kernel boot option in ubuntu like "inst.vnc" in fedora?
<pragmaticenigma> notguest96: the behavior you're describing is not something I have encountered. What are you seeing that is getting deleted?
<pragmaticenigma> mispp: this channel only understand Ubuntu. You will have to translate what that parameter does for someone to make an approximation of something similar
<EriC^> texla: it might be in /var/log/apport.log
<notguest96> When you boot ubuntu from a USB the files are copied over and installed onto your installer and then after it's done it uninstall it or deletes it to save space pragmaticenigma
<EriC^> texla: when it comes up there should also be a 'show details' button or so to give more info
<EriC^> texla: also /var/crash might have some info
<pragmaticenigma> notguest96: No... it doesn't do anything of the sort. the installer does not run from the target disk. It stays within the Live session of the booted disk
<notguest96> I checked the installation process runner and it said it was deleting something so I was just curious pragmaticenigma
<TJ-> mispp: no, the Ubuntu GUI installer doesn't have a remote ability like inst.vnc - generally we'd use the ubuntu-server TUI install medium that uses debian-installer, and then add the "ubuntu-desktop" package to pull in the GUI components
<EriC^> notguest96: those stuff it deletes at the end are extra packages that you dont need sometimes, depending on your installation options etc, like lvm or other stuff
<notguest96> Yea
<notguest96> that's what i'm talking about
<notguest96> Makes sense thanks
<EriC^> no problem
<texla> EriC^,   https://pastebin.com/ppLkU21T
<pragmaticenigma> texla: I'd recommend not using Wayland, and switch back to using X
<texla> pragmaticenigma, I do use Wayland use gnome xorg
<pragmaticenigma> texla: that made no sense
<EriC^> texla: it seems the error is related to wayland trying to start
<nickgaw> I read somewhere that ubuntu has paid support is this true?
<mike_mouse> it's news to me
<texla> pragmaticenigma, Slip of the finger should be do not use wayland'
<pragmaticenigma> texla: presently... it would appear that you somehow switched yourself to the wayland instance
<nickgaw> I might have been reading it wrong but does Canonical offer paid or ready to use ubuntu systems for sale?
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: Canonical does not produce computers. They do offer an enterprise paid support solution
<mike_mouse> nickdaw: are we talking about single user workstations or servers?
<mike_mouse> there is support for server implementations and enterprise projects
<pragmaticenigma> nickgaw: (cc: mike_mouse ) See https://ubuntu.com/pricing/infra for more information
<nickgaw> I guess I was reading about their enterprise options and thought they were for end users what are those for like what do they provide?
<pragmaticenigma> mike_mouse: there is desktop as well
<TJ-> nickgaw: There's the Ubuntu Advantage support programme
<nickgaw> That is what I was reading then.
<nickgaw> What advantage does that give you?
<mike_mouse> pragmaticenigma: i didn't know they offered support for desktop
<nickgaw> Can they remote into your system to fix issues?
<mike_mouse> I honestly don't know comrade
<mike_mouse> that said, letting someone ssh into your machine is not a good idea
<nickgaw> true
<nickgaw> Is it possible to install desktop then remove the gui if you don't want it anymore?
<TJ-> nickgaw:  yes
<mike_mouse> nickgaw: you mean remove the gui and install another? totally possible
<nickgaw> no remove the gui and just leave command line support?
<mike_mouse> nickgaw: also possible
<nickgaw> How can I just checkout with bzr the ubuntu installer source without getting a branch on launchpad?
<mike_mouse> i think innit 3 and innit 5 can shutdown the gui and restart it temporarily
<TJ-> nickgaw:  you can also leave it in place but stop it being used with "systemctl mask display-manager.service"
<texla> EriC^, Rebooted and the signin is assigned to Ubuntu
<TJ-> nickgaw:  which ubuntu installer? ubiquity?
<nickgaw> yes
<EriC^> texla: is there  a settings button next to the login? it should have ubuntu on wayland and xorg i guess as an option
<nickgaw> reading the wiki it wants you to create a launchpad branch first which I don't want to do.
<EriC^> texla: oh you mean it's assigned to ubuntu, vs ubuntu on wayland
<TJ-> nickgaw:  " git clone https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity "
<EriC^> texla: currently are you able to login to the session or it crashes straight away?
<texla> EriC^, the error sign appeared again the sign in button has cinnamon Ubuntu and WAYLAND AND IT SHOWS uBUNTU TO BE IN SIGN IN POSITION
<EriC^> texla: aha so it logs in fine, however it gives the error message and continues normally?
<EriC^> (all this after logging in, not at the login screen right?)
<texla> EriC^ I can sign in to Ubuntu then the error appears and I can continue to use o/s after cancel
<EriC^> texla: if you open a terminal and type "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" what does it say?
<texla> EriC^ x11
<EriC^> texla: i see, it appears that Xwayland isn't actually wayland, it's a fallback for apps that can't run properly on wayland yet, so it's supposed to be that if you're using a wayland session and an app needs x, it'll use xwayland, odd why it's being used even though wayland isn't selected
<mispp> TJ: thanks! i was just searching for yes/no, so i dont waste time online looking through the lists
<EriC^> texla: i've no idea why it's doing it, but have you upgraded the system fully? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<EriC^> a newer kernel or so might fix it, who knows
<texla> EriC^ Switched to cinammon and got the same error after opening hexchat  will upgrade then switched back to Ubuntu
<EriC^> texla: if all else fails, if you want you can run "sudo -H xdiagnose" and remove the check next to "enable automatic crash bug reporting" so it doesnt pop up the message anymore
<EriC^> alright
<nickgaw> Hi, Now I have ubiquity downloaded from git where is the documentation for how to build it?
<TJ-> nickgaw: ha, usually in the base directory :)
<texla> EriC^ Ran update 25 items printed switched to Ubuntu it opened when I got to IRC canceled and its gone until I reboot I will leave as is its only one key stroke to eliminate
<TJ-> nickgaw:  for debian-ised packages, presuming you've all the build-dependencies installed, it'd be "debian/rules binary" (which is calling a makefile to create the binary .deb packages)
<TJ-> nickgaw:  you may need to check what the build-deps are with "cat debian/control" and looking at the list of packages needed to build it
<nickgaw> No I mean how to build ubiquity and work with it along with the debian-installer?
<nickgaw> No README files or documentation files exist.
<EriC^> texla: alright
<EriC^> texla: it might actually work after rebooting, if a new kernel got installed it'll be used on the next reboot
<texla> EriC^ Thanks for the help will see what happens on next new kernel
<Nyle> I need a music synthesizer keyboard app for linux
<Nyle> Anyone know anything, I been looking but no luck. I need something with a visual keyboard display, 3 octaves at least
<Nyle> Goal is to have this be programmed and play in back while I record guitar through interface
<Nyle> Something I can import my hydrogen drum machine tracks, and lay multi tracking on it, one synth, one bas, one guitar etc. etc.
<Devrim> If a (bug)fix from launchpad is marked as released, how long should it take for the fix to pop up for the end user?
<Nyle> hydrogen to make drum tracks, load in audacity, got effects and all vst stuff
<Nyle> I need to load a synth track in audacity. I need a synthesizer app :D
<Nyle> If anyone makes music on linux, msg me too thanks
<tomreyn> Devrim: not too long, a few days at most. that's if it was released to the release you're looking at.
<Devrim> tomreyn I just checked and the mirror I'm using was last updated saturday so I guess that's why the fix isn't available yet :)
<tomreyn> Devrim: which bug are you looking at, which ubuntu release are you running?
<Devrim> tomreyn TLS 1.3 has been added for ubuntu bionic
<tomreyn> a good while ago, yes
<Devrim> I was waiting a while for it and it was released a few hours ago :)
<tomreyn> are you referring to libssl?
<Devrim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1845263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845263 in apache2 (Ubuntu Disco) "[wishlist] Add TLSv1.3 support to apache2 on Bionic" [Medium,Fix released]
<tomreyn> ah so you're referring to mod_ssl
<Devrim> Bionic got it later
<Devrim> ah yeah I forgot -> for apache2
<tomreyn> Devrim: actually 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.12 is in bionic-updates
<Devrim> tomreyn yeah it is but I'm using a secondary mirror (it was like that by default) and the mirror hasn't synced updates since saturday
<Devrim> I guess it will sync today/tomorrow
<tomreyn> Devrim: right, mirrors can be behind a little. you can check on the mirror page
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors << find yours and click on it, then look for "The Bionic Beaver"
<Devrim> "One week behind"
<tomreyn> hmm you might want a better mirror then. it's not really a problem though as long as you use security.ubuntu.com for security updates
<Devrim> yeah security.ubuntu.com is enabled for security updates
<Devrim> I might do a quick switch to a different mirror
<Devrim> tomreyn I'm up to date now :)
<tomreyn> congrats :)
<jrgilman> hey there, was hoping to get some help getting L2TP over IPSec set-up on 19.10, I've tried a few things and gotten somewhere with it but in the end I'm still unable to connect other than inside of a Windows 10 machine
<jrgilman> https://kopy.io/uOTS2 is where i'm currently at
<jrgilman> This is the syslog
<jrgilman> I've set everything except for the NT Domain and Gateway ID in the VPN set-up
<jrgilman> Gateway, User, Password, PSK, Phase I and II algos are all set
<jrgilman> Phase I is set to 3des-sha1-modp1024! and Phase II is 3des-sha1!
<tomreyn> outdated crypto FTW!
<jrgilman> yeah well
<jrgilman> it is how it is i guess
<jrgilman> Is there any way to proceed or am I SOL
<jrgilman> and by SOL I mean I have to run windows native in some fashion
<tomreyn> i'm sure it can be made to work, it's just that everyone hates debugging LT2P VPNs - for reasons.
<jrgilman> does it just take forever
<tomreyn> and you need to compare both ends' logs.
<jrgilman> aw fuck
<jrgilman> so basically my best bet is either dual boot, or get a second windows laptop
<tomreyn> your best bet is to get all linux systems and, unrelated to that, use wireguard.
<tomreyn> or spend the time it takes to analyze the LT2P issues, by comparing both ends' logs, maybe dump some traffic.
<sarnold> Mar  1 23:05:19 jacob-ThinkPad-P52s NetworkManager[1059]: Starting strongSwan 5.7.2 IPsec [starter]...
<sarnold> not that line silly firefox
<sarnold> Mar  1 23:05:19 jacob-ThinkPad-P52s NetworkManager[1059]: Starting strongSwan 5.7.2 IPsec [starter]...
<sarnold> FFS FIREFOX
<tomreyn> :)
<sarnold> look at the lie that says "can't bind to port 1701"
<sarnold> I've seen this pastebin for four seconds and hate it already :)
<jrgilman> sarnold: I saw that line, I killed the xl2tp or whatever process
<jrgilman> and that didn't do anything
<sarnold> by the end of the log it does look like packets are going back and forth
<sarnold> does ip route show you what you expect to see?
<jrgilman> I'm not sure what you mean by that, but the VPN deactivates
<jrgilman> before I can do anything
<sarnold> oh :(
<jrgilman> :(
<jrgilman> yep
<jrgilman> basically just fails extremely fast
<tomreyn> if i interpret it correctly, 192.168.1.190 receives one packet from 206.196.153.162, and that's a DELETE request. which it carries out, it tears down the connection.
<jrgilman> 206 is their VPN server
<jrgilman> maybe a dumb/harder question
<jrgilman> but if the VPN works on my windows 10 vm
<jrgilman> is it possible to bridge the windows 10 vm's network to my host machine so my host machine can go through the guest and into their network
<sarnold> heh, this is the part where "logs on both ends" would be nice
<sarnold> *why* did it send that DELETE request?
<jrgilman> would logs from Windows 10 connecting to the VPN be useful at all?
<tomreyn> i have no idea what those wouldlook like. maybe hits is more of a topic for ##networking, too
<jrgilman> heh I asked the question there at the same time
<tomreyn> and i guess they, too, would need both logs
<jrgilman> well in the interest of getting this work done in the short term
<jrgilman> I'll find a spare laptop to nuke and put satan on
<jrgilman> weird, ike-scan claims that Encryption is 3DES, but Windows says I'm using AES 256
<jeremy31> jrgilman: if that is wifi, your router might be set to WPA/WEP/WPA2 with CCMP and TKIP
<jrgilman> it's ethernet, but there is a separate adapter in windows for the VPN
<jrgilman> so that's where i'm getting that from
<jrgilman> shrug
<tomreyn> jrgilman: i read up a little on the error message and two sites i ran into state the situation your log shows (received DELETE for the active IKE_SA during connection setup) indicates that the site initiating the teardown (your remote server in this case, if i get it right) doesn't think the RSA certificate chain it is presented with is valid (missing CA certificate, error in the certificate chain, identity mismatch or something similar).
<sarnold> \o/
<tomreyn> that's https://wiki.strongswan.org/issues/1058 and (german language) https://wiki.securepoint.de/UTM/VPN/IPSec-Troubleshooting
<jrgilman> wow
<jrgilman> reading now
<jrgilman> http://server1.brightcorp.us/
<jrgilman> seems like their https is borked
<sarnold> the german site has an ffi ligature, which makes the word "traffic" look ridiculous
<jrgilman> woops
<jrgilman> http in that url but if you go to https
<jrgilman> seems to have a bad time
<jrgilman> i don't get why companies run such whacky bullshit
<jrgilman> sigh, next thing I'll sell them on is managed services maybe
<sarnold> IIS 7 splash page.. this webpage suggests there's an IIS 10 https://blogs.iis.net/iisteam/introducing-iis-cors-1-0
<sarnold> I'm even surprised to hear IIS is still a thing. who knew? :)
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpOnInstalling/InternetInformationServer
<jrgilman> lol well I guess it doesn't even matter, ooc I tried to do the same action on my windows desktop
<jrgilman> and ssms immediately locked up
<jrgilman> that's what I get for taking on SAP projects i guess
<sarnold> tomreyn: oh. my.
<sarnold> jrgilman: oof :)
<jrgilman> yeah
<jrgilman> there's over 6000 tables in this database
<jrgilman> and several thousand views
<jrgilman> not a single foreign key to be found
<jrgilman> maybe this is an SSMS problem
<sarnold> ralph "i'm in trouble".png
#ubuntu 2020-03-03
<kasparhauser> Hello, i'm wondering if anybody has any time to help me with a problem i'm having dual booting ubuntu and windows 10
<pragmaticenigma> kasparhauser: It's best to ask your question up front instead of asking to ask a question. If someone knows something about your situation, they will respond. If no one knows, no one will respond.
<oerheks> :-)
<JohnnyonFlame> Hello, is there any way to get notification alert sounds on Xubuntu 19.10? I've tried turning it on at the "appearance" app and installing ubuntu-sounds, but I still get no sounds when a notification popup appears.
<oerheks> JohnnyonFlame, maybe this page is any help, settings editor, enable event sounds and inputfeedbacksounds ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/928508/notifications-alert-sound-on-xubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> this might need a logout/login..
<JohnnyonFlame> thanks, I'll attempt that
<tomreyn> note there's also #xubuntu (though it can be less active than #ubuntu)
<kasparhauser> i'm not really sure how to formulate my question, but you're certainly correct. so i installed ubuntu today and everything seemed fine, i restarted and booted straight to windows. I restarted and poked around the bios options for a bit and trying some things that I've read helped others, but can't find anything really to my specific desktop. there's no option to change add the grub or whatever
<kasparhauser> boot option to load ubuntu upon startup
<kasparhauser> it just loads straight to windows everytime and in the bios there's no recognition that i even have ubuntu installed
<JohnnyonFlame> kasparhauser: have you installed ubuntu booted on UEFI?
<kasparhauser> i have UEFI i think
<kasparhauser> i'm not really sure what that means
<Bashing-om> kasparhauser: I do not do Windows, However, may I suggest that you boot the ubuntu installer in "try ubuntu" mode and run terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' to KNOW if ubuntu is installed ?
<Bashing-om> !who | kasparhauser
<ubottu> kasparhauser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kasparhauser> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JohnnyonFlame> kasparhauser: depending on how you burned your install media you might have the option to boot ubuntu w/ an UEFI image (it should be listed as such on your computer's boot menu)
<Dreaman> use UEFI legacy JohnnyonFlame:
<oerheks> check out the uefi manual,
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pragmaticenigma> Dreaman: It's often better to try and understand how someone's system is setup before telling them outright to use UEFI Legacy. If their system has Windows installed with UEFI, then Ubuntu will also need to be installed with UEFI. If the installed Ubuntu in legacy mode, they won't be able to get windows back until they switch the system back to UEFI mode
<Dreaman> my dual boot work ok
<JohnnyonFlame> yeah, I was recommending installing with UEFI because they did claim "it was booting straight to windows", so I assumed the objective was having the grub menu available for dual booting
<kasparhauser> I'm going to check out that UEFI manual and report back - i think it is UEFI
<kasparhauser> Bashing-om: I'll also try what you suggested
<oerheks> i guess fastboot is your issue..
<Bashing-om> kasparhauser: :D When we know more, wee can tell more.
<sarnold> kasparhauser: btw one common problem with windows is that "shutting down" is in fact just a suspend of some sort these days
<pragmaticenigma> Settings => System => Power & Sleep => Additional Power Settings => "Choose what the power buttons do" => "Change settings that are curently unavailable" => Uncheck "Turn on fast startup (recommended)" => Click Save
<Blade> pragmaticenigma   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zGZRq5qqKj/   :)
<Dreaman> see
<Dreaman> my setup
<Drecondius> can anyone tell me what packages i need to install to have a fully functioning but still minimal enlightenment environment, installing from a server install
<Dreaman> work work
<Drecondius> because e17 doesn't contain anything other than enlightenment, When I install lightdm followed by enlightenment i get a could not start session message
<Andantino> does anyone know how to adjust the pressure for touchpad taps in libinput
<pragmaticenigma> Drecondius: you left too early in your last session. leftyfb discovered, and I found that it appears you need to use the gdm Desktop Manager. Which should resolve the issue with being unable to start session.
<leftyfb> Drecondius: install server , install e17 and gdm. Reboot. At login pick enlightenment as your DE at the login screen
<pragmaticenigma> Dreaman: All that means is that Windows was also installed in Legacy mode (which it can be.) Having one OS installed in UEFI mode, and another in Legacy mode, you will not be able to select between the OSes on boot with out changing settings in the BIOS each time.
<Dreaman> i install UEFI not start
<Dreaman> change the bios to UEFI legacy
<Nyle> Hello, does anyone make music in Ubuntu?
<Dreaman> and boot
<Nyle> I am looking for a keyboard/synth app I can make stuff in, export as mp3 or wav, and import into audacity for multi tracking
<Nyle> I need a synth software with synthesizer effects and piano keyboard layout
<oerheks> Nyle, check out ubuntu-studio
<oerheks> tons of apps tools synths and more
<Nyle> What is an ubuntu studio? I will check it out
<Nyle> Oh it's a specialized distro. Ahh. Usually these 'spins' as fedora calls them, have meta packages or tasksel entries
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: It's a flavor of Ubuntu that is pre-setup with Audio/Video/Illustration tools as part of the default installation
<Nyle> Do you think ubuntu studio is installable to a regular 18.04 with tasksel or whatever packages
<oerheks> one can add the metapackages for those tools
<Nyle> I'll check out tasksel hang on
<r3muxd> so I just created a livecd with cubic with a custom kernel and patched versions of some packages for my surface tablet
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioPackages
<r3muxd> when i install from the livecd, will it copy those patched packages over?
<oerheks>  -audio and -recording, i guess
<pragmaticenigma> r3muxd: Support here is for official Ubuntu flavors as provided through official Ubuntu distribution channels. custom kernels and spins are not supported here
<Nyle> Ahh. There are two tasks for it in tasksel-data
<oerheks> r3muxd, if you set it up correctly, yes
<Nyle> Oh it's got some nice stuff there I didn't know exited even
<oerheks> have fun!
<Nyle> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntustudio-audio
<Nyle> Let's see if any synth stuff is usable/good
<Nyle> Thanks
<oerheks> Andantino, pressure and libinput , libinput-tools should provide this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/libinput-measure-touchpad-pressure.1.html
<oerheks> and some reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/973090/how-to-configure-touchpad-tap-sensitivity
<Andantino> thanks oerheks
<Nyle> If anyone cares
<Nyle> Yoshimi has what I was looking for, keyboard layout and synth effects etc.
<sarnold> nice
<Nyle> and something silly it does
<Nyle> When you go click menu, documentation, it fires this command: find / -name yoshimi-user-manual-1.5.6.pdf -print -quit
<Nyle> That's just dumb. That is just universally dumb.
<Nyle> I'm on an old machine, and hung up, and wondering why. That's why.
<sarnold> wow. that's really dumb.
<Nyle> Package needs patching at the very least if upstream isn't going to fix the menu entry command.
<Nyle> At the very least, hard code it and drop the manual in /usr/share or something
<sarnold> I've got a machine with 100M files on it; I have no idea how long that would take, but it'd be crazy. :) even 'locate foo' takes something like one or two minutes
<Nyle> https://github.com/Yoshimi/yoshimi/blob/master/src/UI/MasterUI.fl#L373
<Nyle> Why.
<Nyle> Why would you do this? sarnold oh ha. I run a cron to keep running updatedb every few hours
<Nyle> I love locate.
<Nyle> https://github.com/Yoshimi/yoshimi/blob/cb93c31b0fa468e111c06e83c0fd1381f1bd17b7/src/Interface/InterChange.cpp#L746 who the hell codes like this? I mean, yeah, functional app, but some bits are just terrible.
<Nyle> Anyway
<sarnold> $ time locate foo.bar.baz
<sarnold> real	1m41.421s
<Nyle> Yeah, this Yoshimi program needs an ubuntu specific patch. Tiny thing not that bad/big.
<Nyle> I wonder who the maint is.
<Nyle> Oh right, not in Debian anymore.
<Nyle> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> not just one person.
<pragmaticenigma> Nyle: Come join us in #ubuntu-discuss to continue this topic please
<Nyle> Ok
<oerheks> maybe you need the backports ppa, but it might pull in more than just your app,, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<Drecondius> so the only  way, according to apt and aptitude, to get gdm, is to install ubuntu-desktop ...
<Drecondius> wait, i may not have enabled uinverse
<Drecondius> but it shoulddn't be in universe should it?
<cciecanuck> isnt everything in the universe?
<Drecondius> touche`
<Drecondius> What i mean is the singular package set for just gdm shouldn't be in the universe repo but the main correct?
<ducasse> Drecondius: ubuntu-desktop is not a dependency of gdm3 afaict
<Drecondius> nope, but the desktop depends on gdm3
<ducasse> true, but not what you said
<Drecondius> what I said was "I shouldn't have to install ubuntu-desktop just to get gdm." meaning it's wasted space and bandwidth to download the entire desktop suite when all I want is gdm
<ducasse> Drecondius: since ubuntu-desktop is not a dependency, you can install gdm3 by itself
<ducasse> you can install any wm instead of gnome-shell
<Drecondius> I cannot, for the life of me locate gdm, is it perhaps gdm3 or something else
<tomreyn> right, gdm3
<Drecondius> and now this is the part where i kick myself in the ***
<Drecondius> I really wanted to work with the entrance wm that is part of the enlightenment desktop experienc but It doesn't come with e17
<Drecondius> hell, it's not even listed on the enlightenment website
<tomreyn> the path to enlightenment is long and full of hardships, they say.
<tomreyn> but you could start by having a glimpse at the e17* packages
<Drecondius> i did, there isn't any mention of entrancedm
<Drecondius> which saddens me
<Drecondius> gdm is a bit heavy for the computer I'm using it on, so i've been scouring the internet for the past few hours trying to find a decent answer and lo, the mighty google has failed
<ducasse> Drecondius: try lightdm or slim
<sarnold> root        2078  0.0  0.0   8520  2124 ?        Ss   Feb22   0:00 /usr/bin/xdm -nodaemon
<Drecondius> One can only assume, as I am right now, with all the links pointing back to the enlightenment website, that it's included in efl
<tomreyn> this is from debian, but probably applies to ubuntu as well: https://wiki.debian.org/DisplayManager
<sarnold> oh man, nodm, that's a perfect fit for usecases people have every few months
<Drecondius> nodm would work wonderfully lol, after it's setup it's going to be disconnected from the internet and basically sleep till it detects a joystick input or bluetooth wake event
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> I did some regular upgrades to 19.10 today, and now, ubuntu desktop doesn't start.  Says it's a problem with gnome-initial-setup.
<johnfg> Is this a known problem?  btw...I went back to the previous kernel, but that made no difference.  I'm getting no login screen.
<johnfg> Linux ubuntuhome 5.3.0-40-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 31 20:24:34 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux is what I'm running.
<johnfg> 5.3.0-18-genereric is my other, older kernel.
<Drecondius> login at the tty and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<johnfg> Drecondius: Since I'm at tty2 now, I can do that.
<Drecondius> @johnfg
<Drecondius> you can do it from any tty
<Drecondius> except 7 because that's reserved for x
<Drecondius> well, I think my ssd just bit the bucket
<sarnold> johnfg: did you spot anything in the logs?
<sarnold> Drecondius: yikes :(
<johnfg> I ran that cmd, but it didn't make a difference.  Would I have to reboot?
<johnfg> sarnold: That's a bummer.
<Drecondius> yes
<johnfg> k, brb
<Drecondius> yup, it's dead, no boot device found
<Drecondius> well, maybe if i can get a live to boot i can try to bring it back
<johnfg> No difference after reboot.
<johnfg> [   20.053384] gnome-initial-s[1568]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb10cccc572 sp 00007fff55622c48 error 4 in libc-2.30.so[7fb10cc44000+178000]
<johnfg> That's from dmesg.
<johnfg> there is a /var/log/gdm3, but it's empty.
<sarnold> that's it? dang. that's a bit thin.
<johnfg> Any other log I should look in?
<sarnold> try journalctl -xe
<tomreyn> johnfg: you may also have more info in /var/crash and, if you submit crash reports, at       x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<johnfg> I did submit the crash reports.
<johnfg> So, I do have the info in /var/crash.  Hard  to decipher.  Any ideas?
<tomreyn> apport-unpack --help
<johnfg> Usage: /usr/bin/apport-unpack <report> <target directory>
<tomreyn> so /var/crash/ contains reports, you can unpack and then inspect them.
<tomreyn> but it may be easier to just share your unique whoopsie id, if you're not thinking of this as sensitive matter, or some of the crashes listed on your web browser when running the command i provided.
<tomreyn> the     x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)    command, that is
<johnfg>  Error: no DISPLAY environment variable specified.  Do I have to be using X for that browser?
<johnfg> I'm in a tty
<tomreyn> for this X browser? yes. or you can set DISPLAY=:0 or just share the whoopsie id which is printed using      echo $(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<Drecondius> I lose all input when starting with nodm, how can i start in safe mode and remove nodm
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<johnfg> 1f044936167cf4f42cf853ceea9eda1ef0975ea6b388d6c3c74cb579357146add6088b1f6dc116e3a899b081169d78c27fd3434c784fb956d30e1d90d13924a7
<johnfg> There it is.
<Drecondius> thank ye kindly
<johnfg> np
<johnfg> sorry, that was for tomreyn
<sarnold> oh wow, openafs? neat
<tomreyn> openafs?
<sarnold> one of the loaded kernel modules
<shinobi> I cannot get mdadm to scrub my array. echoing check does not initiate the scrub. checkarray said a check is queued, but nothing happens...
<sarnold> it's an implementation of AFS, which is a bit like NFS, but different :)(
<johnfg> Yup, been running openafs for lots of years.  server is debian.
<tomreyn> also wayland apparently
<tomreyn> oh right i missed openafs there
<sarnold> hmm, what would happen if you just purge gnome-initial-setup ? would it bust new users when they try to log in for the first time?
<Drecondius> can I get my normal boot console to have a bigger font, i'm setting this up on a 4k tv and it's a bit hard to read 2m away
<Drecondius> i figured that measurement is in better perspective for most people here right now
<johnfg> sarnold: how would I do that?
<sarnold> johnfg: apt purge gnome-initial-setup
<johnfg> sarnold: ok, gotcha.  I thought you meant something else.  And then, I assume, reinstall?  Would you reboot in between?
<sarnold> johnfg: if it's a single-user machine, maybe just remove it, reboot, see what happens..
<sarnold> if you never add new users you may not miss it
<tomreyn> so i suspect this is wayland related. it may also be related to having outdated package versions installed (UnreportableReason): "apport, libegl-mesa0, libegl1-mesa, libgbm1, libgl1-mesa-dri, libglapi-mesa, libglx-mesa0, libxatracker2, mesa-vulkan-drivers, python3-apport, python3-problem-report"
<johnfg> This is a very new install of ubuntu-19.10, on what's a new to me, panasonic toughbook.
<johnfg> Don't know how I'd have outdated package versions installed.
<johnfg> Is there a way to fix the problem?
<tomreyn> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tomreyn> hmm no not this
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<sarnold> Drecondius: hmm, so the boot parameters guide says vga=ask is a 32 bit thing :) heh -- and https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/svga.rst looks *really* old
<johnfg> I'll do the latter.  The other was already done twice today, as I thought there may have been a problem with the earlier upgrade.
<tomreyn> johnfg: so just install any pending updates
<johnfg> tomreyn: I believe they all are, but I'll double-check.
<johnfg> Nope, nothing to upgrade.
<johnfg> What's next to try?
<tomreyn> johnfg: you can try the workaround sarnold suggested. and / or we can file a bug and, if you have a launchpad account, yuo can add to and subscribe to it.
<sarnold> Drecondius: setupcon and setfont may be able to help, but they are probably also from the 90s. the console is not well-loved, I think
<johnfg> If I try what sarnold suggested, do you think I should reboot before reinstalling?
<tomreyn> johnfg: i think the suggetion was to not reinstall gnome-initial-login
<tomreyn> but you should reboot to check for any effects, yes. are you able to reproduce the error?
<johnfg> Does it for both of my kernels, yes.
<tomreyn> johnfg: so that's whenever you login to gnome on wayland?
<johnfg> and every time I reboot
<Drecondius> jfc, how big is the xorg library, it's been downloading now for 30 minutes and I have a gigbit down
<tomreyn> johnfg: ah, so it's somewhat easy to test, good. by the way, not using wqyland would probably also be a workaround if that's an option for you
<johnfg> userdel: user gnome-initial-setup is currently used by process 1272
<johnfg> Could not remove gnome-initial-setup user.
<Drecondius> do you have an nvidia gpu?
<Drecondius> errmm
<Drecondius> johnfg do you have an nvidia gpu?
<Drecondius> what did i do wrong
<sarnold> he's gone
<sarnold> probably he's just rebooting
<Drecondius> oh
<sarnold> I'm off, have fun, good luck :)
<Drecondius> night for now
<tomreyn> have a good night
<sarnold> thanks :D
<johnfg> Well, the apt purge didn't completely work, as it said there was a process running.
<johnfg> I actually did a startx from tty2, and do have x up and running at least.
<tomreyn> so what about wayland vs standard Xorg?
<johnfg> tomreyn: I didn't even know I'd been using wayland.
<johnfg> My other 2 machines at the office are running debian buster, and ubuntu-server.
<tomreyn> johnfg: you must have selected it at some point frmo the login manager.
<johnfg> Where is it configured to use wayland vs. standard Xorg?  Is that the default now, as I'm quite sure I didn't select it.
<tomreyn> default is still Xorg
<tomreyn> you choose on the login screen
<tomreyn> on gdm3 there's a little cog icon after entring the username, i think
<johnfg> tomreyn the login screen isn't offering that at this point.  I guess it's not getting that far.
<johnfg> any other way to do it?
<tomreyn> JohnnyonFlame: hmm, reboot to recovery, then start networking, drop to root shell, then     apt purge gnome-initial-setup
<tomreyn> sorry JohnnyonFlame, this was meant for johnfg
<tomreyn> bbl
<Drecondius> so, i just removed the default network manager from ubuntu server by accident, can i use the installer usb as a repo to re-install it?
<johnfg> sorry for the delay in getting back.
<Drecondius> no worries
<johnfg> Well, all appears to be pretty much back to normal.  And I believe that both gnome and gnome-wayland will work.
<Drecondius> do you have an nvidia gpu?
<johnfg> What I had to do (or did, any way) was do dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 a 2nd time, then do a systemctl restart gdm3, and I had pretty much a normal looking login: name, then the gear box.
<johnfg> radeon
<johnfg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M]
<Drecondius> ah
<johnfg> Drecondius: what were you thinking?
<Drecondius> Well, nvidia drivers have an issue with wayland, I've had the same problem you had with my laptop and another computer both using nvidia proprietary drivers
<Drecondius> one of the machines the drivers messed up the xorg config, the other, messed with gdm
<johnfg> thanks to all that tried to help with the problem.  glad it's gone away (even if not *fixed*)
<Drecondius> if it's functioning like it's supposed to, it's fixed
<johnfg> Drecondius: :-)
<CQ2> hello, for some reason my system is in German, even though I have tried to set everyting to english. Any ideas? Apt etc. are showing German
<ap5> CQ2, nein
<geirha> What is  LANGUAGE is set to in /etc/default/locale
<StianL> I have a bluetooth headset (wh-1000xm3) connected to my Ubuntu 18.04 lts laptop and it's working well for all applications except for my browser. The sound from my browser (vivaldi) insists on going out through the builtin laptop speakers. What can I do to debug that? All other sound is coming to the bluetooth headset as expected.
<Guest_73> help i'm getting a blue screen ubuntu ...
<vuurdraak> good day everybody, is there a way to stop the annoying popups on boot about the linux and/or windows swap disks having no space, as that is the intention hof thos swap partitions that they use all their space, turning off notifications for files in: Settings -> Notifications -> Files , doesn't do much
<Guest_73> gnome isn't working and i can't open files or terminal ...
<vuurdraak> Guest_73, sounds like you need to create a bootable usb stick
<vuurdraak> or a cd/dvd with ubuntu on it to boot from
<Guest_73> vuurdraak you mean do a reinstall ?
<vuurdraak> no
<vuurdraak> you can run ubuntu from it without installing
<Guest_73> but i can't access the files that way no ?
<vuurdraak> do you get the grub/boot menu on start ?
<Guest_73> yes. i can login and everything
<vuurdraak> yes you can access your files in a gui
<vuurdraak> did you try to boot in to recovery mode first ?
<vuurdraak> from grub
<Guest_73> yeah, i tried booting in recovery mode and fixing the dpkg ..
<vuurdraak> when starting on from recovery mode you stil get an error ?
<Guest_73> yeah
<Guest_73> vuurdraak ^^
<vuurdraak> what do you mean with bleu screen , graphics errors or text ?
<Guest_73> a blue screen with no icons on it
<Guest_73> graphic errors
<vuurdraak> one sec let me check a file
<Guest_73> i was editing a  file '/usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml' and had to shut the terminal prematurely. The file was unformatted. could that have been the problem
<Guest_73> ?
<vuurdraak> so it worked untill you started editing that file ?
<Guest_73> well, it was taking an unusually long time to load web pages beforehand
<Guest_73> can i fix that file by booting up with a usb stick ?
<vuurdraak> but you did get a working gui before ?
<vuurdraak> yes
<Guest_73> yeah, gui used to work fine
<Guest_73> gnome was working np
<vuurdraak> i always have a bootable usb stick with ubuntu on it to reaque stuff
<vuurdraak> resque
<vuurdraak> u can make it if necesairy from windows, or from another computer
<Guest_73> so i can fix the  file '/usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml' from a live usb ubuntu yes ?
<Guest_73> is it possible that it wasn't the file that caused the issue ?
<vuurdraak> i guess yes, if its the same version ubuntu, in theory there should be the same file there if its in the basic install i guess even
<Guest_73> but can i edit the file on the harddrive from ubuntu live ?
<Guest_73> i'm not so sure i can
<vuurdraak> yes you can
<vuurdraak> root pasword on the live cd is non existent
<vuurdraak> you can just sudo mount stuff if necesairy
<vuurdraak> i think it auto mounts partitions anyway
<vuurdraak> or go via resque mode in the CLI, and use a text editor like vi
<Guest_73> ok thanks. i'll try.
<Guest_73> what's rescue mode ?
<Guest_73> if i can edit the file, can i save it to disk ?
<vuurdraak> yes
<vuurdraak> resque mode i mean from grub
<vuurdraak> drop to root shell prompt
<vuurdraak> but then u need to do everything in text  mode
<vuurdraak> more easy with a live usb stick
<Guest_73> ok thanks vuurdraak :-)
<vuurdraak> unless u want to ad/remove packages, like reinstall X11 if that file you edited is part of it
<vuurdraak> then you need the grub resque mode on the original system
<vuurdraak> root shell etc to apt-get remove/install stuff
<vuurdraak> ow he was gone already :')
<vuurdraak> back to my original question :D ->  is there a way to stop the annoying popups on boot about the linux and/or windows swap disks having no space, as that is the intention hof thos swap partitions that they use all their space, turning off notifications for files in: Settings -> Notifications -> Files , doesn't do much
<vuurdraak> on ubuntu 18.04*
<vuurdraak> i thought i had it turned off somewhere in 16.04, but i forgot how
<StianL> I figured out how to solve my problem. Using PulseAudio Volume Control I was able to choose which output the sound from my browser should go to.
<vuurdraak> pavu is great yes, good to switch between computer sound and hdmi tv sound :)
<arunkumar413> Hi All
<vuurdraak> hi o/
<arunkumar413> How to enforce a proper formatting on a CSV file in libre office spreadsheet
<arunkumar413> Here is my required format https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/b5b7tV69wJ/
<vuurdraak> i never use spreadsheet's i am sorry, hopefully somebody does
<eeos> hi everybody! What DLNA server do you use on *ubuntu?
<NoOova> Hello guys. I just installed Ubuntu 19.10 and latest Chromium (snap). I have a powerful PC but chrome freezes some times.
<NoOova> Is it known issue? How to install chromium without snap?
<lotuspsychje> NoOova: chromium browser is default snap now on 19.10
<oerheks> chromium is also as deb available
<zetheroo> I have an Ubuntu 16.04 VM with a 20GB disk and the monitoring is alerting about less than 10% free disk space. So I had a look and saw that / is only 8.1GB and /sys/fs/cgroup is 15GB ..!?
<vuurdraak> q: is there a way to stop the annoying popups on boot about the linux and/or windows swap disks having no space, as that is the intention of those swap partitions that they use all their space, turning off notifications for files in: Settings -> Notifications -> Files , doesn't do much
<zetheroo> Here is the output of 'df -h' : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pTvDXFJD9/
<vuurdraak> on 18.04 lts
<EriC^> zetheroo: what's the output of "sudo parted -ls"
<zetheroo> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hdWPRkfq6M/
<zetheroo> oh swap is 12 GB
<zetheroo> hmm ..
<vuurdraak> linux doesn't realy need a swap drive unlike windows, i would just remove it
<oerheks> not really a good advise, vuurdraak
<zetheroo> vuurdraak: uhm no ;)
<vuurdraak> on a VM with 20gig spce ?
<vuurdraak> space*
<vuurdraak> or at least reduce the swap drive to a very low amount
<zetheroo> This VM is for running IDL jobs ... needs a lot of memory and sometimes bumps into needing swap without which the IDL job would just crash.
<vuurdraak> ah okay :')
<zetheroo> I think it was set to 12GB swap initially because the VM was allocated 12GB memory. Now that the VM has 30GB memory it swaps a lot less and so the swap can probably be reduced.
<Sir_Leto> how do I diagnose incoming packet loss?
<Sir_Leto> I think my ISP blocks ICMP
<vuurdraak> install wireshark ?
<Sir_Leto> so I can't ping
<neure> hi
<neure> I am looking for image viewer which can handle webp
<vuurdraak> i am reading that since 2016 gimp can open webp
<vuurdraak> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GIMP-WebP-Image-Support
<oerheks> libwebp is available in ubuntu, and installed, i see
<oerheks> !info libwebp
<ubottu> Package libwebp does not exist in eoan
<neure> I don't consider gimp an image viewer
<oerheks> !info libwebp6
<ubottu> libwebp6 (source: libwebp): Lossy compression of digital photographic images.. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2 (eoan), package size 181 kB, installed size 430 kB
<neure> image viewer is something that I can use to quickly browse through images in a directory
<neure> also libwebp is not an image viewer
<oerheks> it is the library for imageviewers.
<neure> well I am looking for an app I can use today, not for several days or weeks coding time to make one myself..
<EriC^> neure: one of these might do the job, https://askubuntu.com/questions/544254/which-image-viewers-in-linux-support-the-webp-image-format
<EriC^> gwenview i think has the ability to show thumbnails for dirs and is more featureful
<lxer> Since a few months suspend/hibernate doesn't work anymore as expected for my laptop. It still uses energy and is empty after about 8hours. Is this a known issue? anything I can do about it?
<vuurdraak> ? sudo apt-get install webp => just wanted to post the same link :')
<EriC^> neure: eog is very simple and not clustered, you'll need that webp loader with it though
<oerheks> if you have that libwebp installed, any viewercan use it, example https://www.gstatic.com/webp/gallery/1.sm.webp
<EriC^> lxer: maybe it's a problem with a newer kernel, have you tried an older one?
<mlokpc> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped) on Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial
<lxer> EriC^: in the past, yes :)
<mlokpc> Anybody know how I can find out was is causing this error? Thank you
<EriC^> lxer: it also had the same problem?
<EriC^> mlokpc: where did you get that error?
<mlokpc> EriC^: When running puppet afaik it seems to be a RAM issue
<lxer> EriC^: I didn't have the issue 6months ago. But of course I don't know if it is kernel related.
<EriC^> mlokpc: maybe /var/crash or /var/log/apport.log has some info
<mlokpc> EriC^: cool thanks
<EriC^> mlokpc: no problem
<EriC^> lxer: yes, i mean to boot using an older kernel when it used to work to see if that's the issue, if you absolutely need it right now to work
<neure> I did sudo apt install webp but eog still does not show webp images
<mlokpc> EriC^: What is the best way to look for any RAM issues? I know memtest but I don't want to reboot
<EriC^> mlokpc: same here, i only know of memtest
<neure> oh it needs the webp-pixbuf-loader
<EriC^> mlokpc: maybe this might help
<EriC^> !memtester | mlokpc
<EriC^> !info memtester | mlokpc
<ubottu> mlokpc: memtester (source: memtester): Utility for testing the memory subsystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-4 (eoan), package size 15 kB, installed size 45 kB
<mlokpc> ubottu: memtester is the only way?
<EriC^> mlokpc: memtester runs on the live system i think, it doesnt need a reboot
<EriC^> ubottu is a bot btw
<ubottu> EriC^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lxer> EriC^: I'm using 5.0.0-40-generic .  would it be wise to try 5.4 ?
<EriC^> lxer: it's up to you
<EriC^> !mainline | lxer
<ubottu> lxer: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lxer> thnx
<EriC^> it can't harm, unless you're going for any hwe, since that involves a lot of xorg packages too and not just the kernel
<EriC^> i'd stick with mainline to test and see if it works
<EriC^> no problem
<mlokpc> EriC^: looking at it again, the swap is running at Max
<vuurdraak> anybody knows a way to stop disk full notifications on a particular drive in 18.04 rather then disabeling it for all drives with: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.housekeeping active false
<vuurdraak> i notice org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.housekeeping ignore-paths exsists , it currently has the key value of: @as []
<vuurdraak> shoul i just ad an extra path behind it and the that disk will be ignored ?
<parrotlover> Hello, is there the java wrapper service for openjdk in the aarch64 repos?
<parrotlover> I am running ubuntu on an S10+ phone, with aarch64 architecture
<mlokpc> Ubuntu Xenial Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<mlokpc> Does anybody know what could be causing this?
<oskie> hello, what's the description of the *-updates repos? (e.g. bionic-updates)
<oskie> trying to determine whether they should be used in production systems
<Orbstheorem> Hello, what debian release is ubuntu bionic based on?
 * Orbstheorem learns about `/etc/debian_version`
<Orbstheorem> Nvm ^^"
<vuurdraak> ah finaly found out how the formating works ;') => gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.housekeeping ignore-paths "@as ['/mnt/win7swap','/dev/sdc3','/dev/sdc4/','/dev/sdd3/','/dev/sdd4/']"
<vuurdraak> and that it is also accasible through dconf editor
<vuurdraak> have a nice day all o/
<PCatinean> hey guys, how long do syslog logs survive by default in ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean: That depends if you have modified the logrotate settings of your system
<oerheks> one can change settings in /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog but for me it's daily by default.
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean: You can check in your system: nano /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<PCatinean> pragmaticenigma, thank you, let me see
<PCatinean> But the logs themselves they are never erased right?
<pragmaticenigma> incorrect
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean: the entry for "rotate" tells you how many cycles of logs are kept. A cycle is defined by seeing daily, monthly, hourly, etc... in the definition brackets for the directory
<PCatinean> pragmaticenigma, thank you kindly for the info
<pragmaticenigma> PCatinean: While I'm unfamiliar with the particulars... journalctl is a better resource for searching system logs
<pragmaticenigma> I do not know how long data remains available or where to check, however, some systemd services may only place their entries there instead of syslog
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<parrotlover> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi parrotlover
<parrotlover> how are you BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> parrotlover, ok here, and you?
<parrotlover> Pretty good... trying to compile a kernel that reports my phones SoC as aarch64 instead f Exynos9
<parrotlover> so that I can have my system architecture detected by software
<parrotlover> Just playing with Ubuntu on my phone... I have been working on it for years after trying to contribute to UT and no one wanting my great solutions and better methods... so I finally have a build which is usable and more complete/stable/driver support than any offiically supported device
<parrotlover> I need a name for it, since UT/Halium people told me to not call it by their names since it's so different
<parrotlover> Maybe NixPhone, or something like that... I'm really proud right now to be running this after many years of work by me and by an employee of mine who contributed a ton
<pragmaticenigma> parrotlover: Please understand that if you aren't actively seeking help or helping someone the place for chatting about your projects is in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<parrotlover> pragmaticenigma, thank you for being kind when informing me of this. I will go there now
<Woodpecker> I'm trying to access this website using firefox on ubuntu : https://@abbotsford.craigslist.org/egr/d/langley-draftsperson-detailing/7069243294.html# << its
<Woodpecker> It says the connection is reset
<Woodpecker> Im just wondering if this is happening for others as well, or if Im being rejected. If I am, I am wondering what I would do in ubuntu to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> Woodpecker: That's not an Ubuntu issue, and this isn't the place for troubleshooting internet connectivity problems
<Woodpecker> k thanks
<EriC^> Woodpecker: i get this error Error code: SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG
<EriC^> try without https, using http maybe
<Woodpecker> EriC^: ah okay
<EriC^> nope same issue for me at least
<Woodpecker> EriC^: okay so I know its probably not me.
<Woodpecker> thanks
<EriC^> Woodpecker: it's a problem with their ssl stuff on their end, will probably fix it later if not contact them about it, 1 sec
<Woodpecker> !cookies | EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<EriC^> Woodpecker: yeah i was trying to see if a google "cache" of it exists, seems no
<Woodpecker> EriC^: thats good enough. Thanks, I am adjusting my code to handle this as an error to skip. I was wondering if it was blocking my IP or something, and if I had to do a vpn or something.
<EriC^> ah ok
<EriC^> no problem
<tommygun05> learning linux adminstration, mounted an external hd to store virtual box vdi's but I cannot seem to access the partition
<tommygun05> can access it only as roo
<tommygun05> root
<tommygun05> I put myself in the vboxusers group
<genii> The root of all hard drives are always owned by root
<tommygun05> so when I open virtualbox and create the VM, it gives me a no access error
<tommygun05> I tried changing the group to vboxusers on the partition
<tommygun05> no worky
<tommygun05> I tried to just create a folder on that partition as a myself but that also errors
<tommygun05> drwxrwxr-x   3 root root  4096 Mar  3 06:32 Experiments
<tommygun05> vboxusers:x:140:tommy
<pragmaticenigma> tommygun05: How are you mounting the drive?
<tommygun05> LABEL=Experiments /Experiments ext4 user,owner,noauto,defaults 0 0
<tommygun05> then I use "mount /Experiments"
<pragmaticenigma> tommygun05: This is a permanently attached drive?
<tommygun05> @pragmaticenigma external usb drive
<pragmaticenigma> Personally, I do not add external drives to fstab. Instead, I use udiskctl (example: udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sdg1) which will mount the drive in /mount/{username}/{disklabel} and will apply the appropriate permissions for access
<pragmaticenigma> sorry... had the wrong path there... it mounts to /media ... not /mount
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: TIL about udisksctl
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I learned about it when dealing with issues in KDE/Dolphin and it not helpfully mounting/unmounting devices without throwing errors and locking up my system
<tommygun05> used udisksctl to mount the drive, but virtualbox still complains that I do not have access
<tommygun05> unmounted it first and then remounted it using udisksctl
<pragmaticenigma> tommygun05: For sure you don't want the drive mounted before you call udiskctl
<tommygun05> pragmaticenigma: no, I had unmounted it and made sure that I could not see it the list of mounts
<pragmaticenigma> tommygun05: Is the USB drive formatted in a native linux format like Ext? or is it NTFS/ExFAT?
<eeos> hi everybody! What do you use as DLNA server on *ubuntu? If so, can you please point me to some documentation? I have googled but with scarce success. I have 18.04 LTS 64 bit .
<eeos> PS: I need a DLNA server that cna be managed through graphical interface.
<ecormier> kodi works well for that
<ecormier> used to use mediatomb... harder to setup, but some nice options and lightweight
<leftyfb> eeos: look at kodi or plex. Other than that, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for software opinions
<eeos> ecormier: thanks!
<eeos> leftyfb: is this not the channel for ubuntu support?
<leftyfb> eeos: it is. But opinions on software is not a support issue.
<pragmaticenigma> eeos: It is a support channel... not a recommendations channel
<tommygun05> no luck with any options.  If I open virtualbox as a user, I cannot save anything to the /Experiments mount
<tommygun05> as a root user, however, it is just fine
<tommygun05> beats me.  I also part of the vboxusers group for virtualbox
<tommygun05> also for the disk group even though the partition has a root group
<tommygun05> any other ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> tommygun05: Suggestion... don't mount to the "/" root folder... if you're using it for just your user, mount it to a folder in your home directory instead. You might be fighting some ACLs
<pragmaticenigma> Could also be fighting AppArmor
<leftyfb> tommygun05: it could also be the ownership of the /Experiments directory before and after mounting
<tommygun05> leftyfb: it shows root root for ownership and group
<tommygun05> after mount
<leftyfb> tommygun05: what about before?
<tommygun05> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Mar  2 15:52 Experiments
<tommygun05> let me change the permissions and see
<tommygun05> just notices that there is not write for group
<leftyfb> also, for fstab, try auto user,umask=000
<tommygun05> @leftyfb: before was also the same.  root and root were the owners and group
<tommygun05> let me try those
<leftyfb> tommygun05: change it so it's not root/root. Change it to a user/group your user is part of
<notguest96> I can't seem to install the latest version of focal
<tommygun05> leftyfb: did that.  I changed it to vboxusers group which I am part off
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | notguest96
<ubottu> notguest96: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tommygun05> so it was root owner and vboxusers group
<pragmaticenigma> tommygun05: group doesn't have write access
<tommygun05> even then it seemed to not have access
<tommygun05> pragmaticenigma: thanks, noticed that, fixing it and trying out again
<tommygun05> only when I give others a write permission on that folder, I am able to create anything on it
<tommygun05> drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 Mar  3 10:53 Experiments
<tommygun05> even basically creating a file or folder as myself
<tommygun05> is not permitted
<tommygun05> with my userid
<tommygun05> unless the others get a write permission
<tommygun05> drwxrwxr-x 4 root vboxusers 4096 Mar  3 10:53 Experiments
<tommygun05> vboxusers:x:140:tommy
<tommygun05> even that setup does not allow me to create a file or folder
<leftyfb> tommygun05: log out and back in
<leftyfb> tommygun05: your vboxusers group setting probably hasn't kicked in yet
<tommygun05> thanks leftyfb...logging out
<Enissay> On a VM I have deactivated the lock screen, yet, ubuntu keeps asking to slide up to access the desktop. Is there a way to remove that as well ?
<people398594> good lord what is happening
<people398594> my gui messes up every time i open skype
<people398594> even the web client
<people398594> buttons become unpressable and text boxes become un-enterable
<Randolf> Isn't Skype closed-source software from Microsoft?
<people398594> the problems bleed into other programs though
<people398594> it becomes impossible to switch tabs in firefox or enter a message in hexchat
<people398594> interestingly I am still able to switch programs and log out of gnome but the actual UI elements inside the programs don't work
<people398594> also it'd be insane for me to ask my business associates to use IRC or Tox
<sixwheeledbeast> people398594: is it running via wine?
<Randolf> people398594:  There may be some keyboard stuff for that application that need to be prevented from taking over the system.
<Randolf> Oh, they're gone.
<wedr> I'm going to jinx myself.
<wedr> As of today, it's been about 1 week 4 days since Ubuntu intermittently froze on me at work.
<wedr> i think some updates have fixed the freezing issue I had suffered in the past.
<wedr> nice.
<Vitalus> My ubuntu has suddenly crashed a few times without any indication of what happened. Can someone point me to a relevant log file so I can try to investigate?
<Ben64> Vitalus: check everything in /var/log and look for stuff around the time of the crash
<EriC^^> Vitalus: /var/log/syslog might have something if you're lucky
<Vitalus> I found something that might be relevant, but it doesn't seem to continue too much information.
<Vitalus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jg4XsXk39P/
<Vitalus> after this, there's like 40 more failed messages and it seems to be around the time my system crashed.
<Vitalus> esp. this line seems important(?): Mar  3 12:41:52 scott gnome-software[2915]: internal error: failed, but no error code: cancelled
<briggse> Hello, I'm having some issues installing Nvidia drivers on my fresh 19.10 install. I'm having some issues with this.
<briggse> (apologies, I attempted to make a new line, more incoming)
<briggse> The Software & Updates panel didn't show any 3rd party drivers to be installed so i've attempted to follow directions to do so, however, when I run `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` it's attempted to install the nvidia-driver-440 package and failing due to unmet dependancies
<briggse> I'm having issues finding some answers online and I was hoping someone could give me a shove in the right direction
<briggse> I have a GTX 2080 TI if that matters
<sarnold> briggse: can you pastebin your errors?
<genii> Pretty sure you need at least the 410 or greater version for that
<gambl0re> hello?
<subcool> if i were to follow this guide. - could i back my HDD, and then uncompress it on a different device and it wouldnt be harmed? I could still boot off the new uncompressed drive?
<subcool> https://www.marksanborn.net/howto/make-a-backup-image-of-your-hard-drive-with-dd/
<mekhami> If I have an environment variable that contains a string containing some blob of JSON, and I `echo $VAR >> cat.txt` I get a bad substitution error. Is there a way to do this?
<sarnold> mekhami: try echo "$VAR" > cat.txt
<sarnold> mekhami: oh sorry, echo "$VAR" >>cat.txt
<sarnold> ffs
<sarnold> I should just stop :)
<mekhami> thanks i'll try that.
<sarnold> mekhami: oh sorry, echo "$VAR" >> cat.txt
<sarnold> the quotes are the important part :)
<subcool> nvm, this is a good guide.
<subcool> https://www.thegeekdiary.com/how-to-backup-linux-os-using-dd-command/
<sarnold> subcool: the "different device" bit is a bit complicated -- if the other device is smaller, then you won't be able to write all the data, only part of it, and it probably would have problems as a result
<subcool> i kinda get that..
<sarnold> subcool: if the other device is larger, you'd have to go to some effort to expand the filesystem once in place
<subcool> but- i have a 500gb drive, with only 4gb worth of info. and ill be putting it onto a USB with like 8gb
<sarnold> subcool: but yes, it's a pretty decent tool; for example, our arm images are distributed as disk images that you dd directly onto an sd card or whatever, and then it'll magic itself larger on boot or something similar :)
<sarnold> subcool: yeah that part works great. I used dd to image a new machine's windows install, compress it from 1tb down to 34gb, and then save it away just in case I ever need to return the computer
<subcool> lol. i use to do that with VMs
<subcool> but every time i copied it to a new device and tried to use it- complete fault.
<subcool> so - im a little mixed about the situation. It might just be easier to just do a simple back up and restore- but-- ugh.... copy paste is soo much easier
<sarnold> be careful with copy-paste -- you have to use the names of *your* devices, not the blog post author's devices :)
<subcool> Well, i can hear the thing spinning on my dock. SO i should do a backup anyways. lol
<sarnold> I assume you know that, but I gotta say it
<subcool> ofcourse
<subcool> better safe than sorry.
<subcool> i mean just doing a copy of hdd1 and pasting it to sdd2
<ikarus987> Hi guys, wondering is there a tutorial that guides me on how to install programs onto a server?
<ikarus987> i have a server that i am hosting on the internet, i wanna run virtual machines on it for that,  i will need programs
<pragmaticenigma> ikarus987: Please ask for recommendations in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikarus987> i dont see the issue assking it here
<ikarus987> how is this off topic?
<leftyfb> ikarus987: this is ubuntu support. We're not going to tell you how to build or run a server. Especially one that is publicly accessible
<sarnold> ikarus987: hosting services should probably be run by experts, especially if it's just for any random internet weirdo.
<pragmaticenigma> ikarus987: As you can see, such a question creates response that are based on opinions. Support is about providing factual information, as well as to troubleshoot and help repair a broken application or operating system. Since you're question is not about fixing or troubleshooting an application, it's considered offtopic.
<ikarus987> i work for internet service provider
<ikarus987> they game me this machine to play around with it, the company i work is hosting it
<ikarus987> gave#
<leftyfb> !ot | ikarus987
<ubottu> ikarus987: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikarus987> ok i hope this isn't another off topic question
<ikarus987> is there away me and my friend can share terminal? so we see eachothers commands as we type
<ikarus987> ?
<leftyfb> ikarus987: screen, byobu, tmux
<leftyfb> ikarus987: all work locally on the same machine
<ikarus987> thx
<ioria> ikarus987, you can check 'snap find teleconsole'
<devid> hello, i am trying to get better sound quality, i tried this article https://medium.com/@gamunu/enable-high-quality-audio-on-linux-6f16f3fe7e1f but still nowhere near the quality i have in windows. could you help me ?
<rapidwave> How long should an unattended upgrade take? I tried to use apt yesterday and it said there was one. I just tried and it still says that.
<EriC^^> rapidwave: does "ps aux | grep dpkg" show anything?
<rapidwave> Yes, it shows dpkg is running
<robot696969> Just install ubuntu, having a problem with dual monitors
<robot696969> in login screen, both monitors were detected and naturally extended
<robot696969> after login, cant find monitor two
<robot696969> One is in HDMI port, one is VGA
<kinghat> im trying to find a universal way to see if a list of predefined applications is installed. doing command -v {application} doesnt cut it as i removed firefox and it still shows up in /usr/bin/ and i have brave browser beta but it also shows for brave-browser and brave-browser-beta 🤷‍♂️
<leftyfb> kinghat: which <binary>    or type -a <binary>
<sixwheeledbeast> dpkg query ?
<kinghat> leftyfb: those all have the same issue
<leftyfb> kinghat: what issue is that?
<kinghat> leftyfb: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/38f7e263/
<leftyfb> kinghat: looks like they're working exactly as they should. What is the issue?
<kinghat> i only have brave beta and chrome installed
<leftyfb> ok?
<leftyfb> and both google chrome and brave beta both have multiple ways of calling their browser. I don't see what the issue is from the perspective of the tool used to find if a binary exists on your machine
<kinghat> sorry, how can you reliably check for brave-browser and brave-browser-beta when they are both listed? also, im not sure about whats going on with goole-chrome and google-chrome-stable
<leftyfb> kinghat: your first question doesn't make sense. As for your 2nd, google chrome creates /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable which is a link to /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome. It also creates /usr/bin/google-chrome which is a link to /etc/alternatives/google-chrome which is a link to /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable
<leftyfb> kinghat: you said a "list of predefined applications". Add both binaries to the list. Or choose one
<kinghat> wonder why its doing all of that
<leftyfb> kinghat: contact google for support with that
<kinghat> 😂
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I guess this place is good as any to ask certbot questions
<ToAruShiroiNeko> update_symlinks does not seem to work when trying to upgrade from certbot 27 to 31
<leftyfb> !info certbot
<ubottu> certbot (source: python-certbot): automatically configure HTTPS using Let's Encrypt. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.36.0-1 (eoan), package size 17 kB, installed size 55 kB
<orange27> I was hoping to get some help regarding an issue i am having with a SFP+ PCIE card.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> leftyfb yeah...?
<orange27> So, I have a Trendnet TEG-10GECSFP. And about a month ago, it was running fine without issues and was able to get my 10 Gbps. However, One day it stopped working and I was unable to get it back up and running. I used Ethtool to try and see what mode it was in, and it now just registers the SFP as a Twitsed pair only card and not as the Fiber
<orange27> interface it actually is. I have tried to update the driver to no avail and i'm just a bit stuck
<studentt> Hello, I have dual boot ubuntu & windows, and want to delete my windows drive and format it for ubuntu use. Can someone help me with this? I think my boot sectors were weird
<Bashing-om> studentt: The easy solution: in the installer is " wipe disk and install ubuntu".  Will do just that :D
<kinghat> leftyfb: basically reiterating on what you said: https://askubuntu.com/a/675891/868274
<studentt> Bashing-om im not sure what u mean? I have ubuntu installed already and dont wish to harm it
<jeremy31> I think you can delete the windows partitions from Ubuntu and do a sudo update-grub
<studentt> jeremy31 yeah that is what i want to do but unsure how
<jeremy31> studentt: EFI installs might still find the windows EFI file but it doesn't really matter.  You might need to use a Live ISO to expand the Ubuntu partition to use the space left
<orange27> Can anyone help with a sfp network interface issue?
<Bashing-om> !ask | orange27
<ubottu> orange27: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu 2020-03-04
<orange27> Internet cutout
<studentt> jeremy31 i found a 16 usb ubuntu install, would it work for windows removal even though im running 18 LTS right now?
<jeremy31> studentt: you just need the ISO to use Gparted to expand the Ubuntu install partition
<jeremy31> studentt: the version doesn't matter, you could use a Linux Mint ISO to expand the partition
<studenttt> jeremy31ok im in ubuntu installer now, installation type: something else : create resize partitions
<studenttt> jeremy31 https://imgur.com/a/NN4Lmte
<jeremy31> studenttt: If you want to save anything, that is not the way to do it
<studenttt> studenttt I want to save my ubuntu installation but nothing in windows, so what should I do instead?
<studenttt> I thought I couldve deleted/resized partitions there without pressing install now
<jeremy31> studenttt: boot into installed Ubuntu version, install Gparted, delete Windows partitions, leave any EFI system partition alone
<studenttt> ok
<jeremy31> studenttt: after deleting Windows partitions, in terminal do>  sudo update-grub
<studenttt> jeremy31 so basically all the ntfs file systems? even recovery labeled
<jeremy31> studenttt: yes
<orange27> Well, If anyone has experience in dealing with issues steaming from the kernel breaking my networking card, please get in touch since it seams most people here are busy
<studenttt> jeremy31 https://imgur.com/a/VqMUYzy i delete all those ntfs
<jeremy31> studenttt: do it from install
<jeremy31> orange27: are you using kernel 5.3.0-40?
<studenttt> jeremy31 what do you mean from install? it would allow me to delete with right click there_
<studenttt> ?
<sarnold> orange27: if you downgrade kernel does your nic work again?
<studenttt> jeremy31 I am sorry I am still noob in ubuntu
<jeremy31> studenttt: sudo update-grub will not work as easy in Live ISO
<orange27> jeremy31 no i am not
<orange27> sarnold no, but i am not sure what kernel version i was on before that made it work
<studenttt> jeremy31 im currently in my 18 LTS not the live if thats what u mean?
<jeremy31> studenttt: then delete those ntfs
<orange27> I am currently on 4.15.0-88
<studenttt> jeremy31 done
<orange27> LTS 18.04.4
<sarnold> orange27: /var/log/dpkg.log* files will say when you upgraded which packages, and which versions
<jeremy31> studenttt: if you have any issues after trying to reboot, use a Live ISO anf find yannubuntu boot repair
<studenttt> jeremy31 https://imgur.com/a/Il6POBG
<orange27> sarnold unfortunately, i did a fresh install thinking that would fix it and lost all those logs
<sarnold> orange27: oh. bummer.
<jeremy31> studenttt: is Ubuntu installed on another hard drive?
<studenttt> yeah
<Drecondius> anybody know of a way to increase system memory for an intel integrated gpu?
<studenttt> jeremy31 but the other drive has some windows stuff too
<sarnold> Drecondius: it's usually an entry in the bios or setup
<orange27> sarnold unfortunately, i did a fresh install thinking that would fix it and lost all those logs?
<sarnold> Drecondius: even after I increased mine I still get warnings lik [drm] Reducing the compressed framebuffer size. This may lead to less power savings than a non-reduced-size. Try to increase stolen memory size if available in BIOS.
<Drecondius> no such option on a workstation sadly
<orange27> ok, thats not at all what i input into the text box
<studenttt> jeremy31 my other drive looks like this: https://imgur.com/a/4l42YQ9
<orange27> jeremy31 or sarnold is there a way to upgrade 18.04.4 to 5.3.0-40?
<Drecondius> orange27 sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<Drecondius> though it may not be exactly what you're looking for
<studenttt> jeremy31 how should I proceed?
<Drecondius> just did that on my workstation/server and the updated gigabit nic loved me for it, rather, i can actually use it.
<sarnold> orange27: hmm, I'm not finding an *easy* way to try out older kernels, but the linux-hwe source package in bionic page on launchpad has links to all the builds https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/linux-hwe  --- maybe if your mirror still has some of the old ones, you could use apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04=versionunmber .. but I've never tried going backwards with kernels this way
<Drecondius> windows will still allocate system ram for a gpu, if it needs it, and, i wonder how I can do something similar or exactly the same in linux
<orange27> isnt 5.3 a newer version?
<Drecondius> over 18.04, yes
<Drecondius> it comes with 5.0.xxx
<orange27> hmmmm. why was mine only installing 4.15?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | orange27
<ubottu> orange27: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sarnold> orange27: that's the "initial release" kernel for 18.04 LTS
<orange27> oh gotcha
<sarnold> orange27: the HWE kernels for our LTS releases provide newer kernels rebuild for the LTS releases
<orange27> gotcha. that makes sense
<orange27> is there a way from install to ge tit to a newer kernel or you just have to do it after the fact?
<studenttt> Bashing-om could u possible help with me the rest of the gparted ? trying to get rid of windows from dualboot
<sarnold> iirc the server installers give you a choice of which kernel you'd like; I think desktop installers assume you want HWE
<Drecondius> no, desktop just uses the packaged kernel, not the hwe enabled stack\
<orange27> sarnold, i used the desktop installer and it just pre-installed 4.15
<Drecondius> Debian 10 ships with 4.19
<Drecondius> 18.04.3 installer?
<orange27> Drecondius, 18.04.4 installer
<Drecondius> ...
<sarnold> orange27: hmm, maybe I've misunderstood our installer then :D
<Drecondius> wait, my desktop was 19.10
<Drecondius> whoops
<orange27> so yeah, not sure there
<nooodlesnodes_1> so is keyboard detaching sensed to launch an onscreen keyboard?
<sarnold> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-February/000254.html -- second and third paragraphs
<nooodlesnodes_1> have a "laplet" with a detachable keyboard
<studentt> I have windows in dual boot, need advice which filesystems i can safely delete, and how to enable for use to ubuntu https://imgur.com/a/4l42YQ9 https://imgur.com/a/VqMUYzy
<studentt> (i want to delete windows)
<studentt> without getting rid of ubuntu
<Drecondius> includes in the Installer, but not enabled by default, if you run the installer and let the splash with the keyboard logo just go, it defaults to the standard kernel
<Drecondius> studentt the safest way is going to be to boot into a live environment and use gparted to wipe the partition and extend your existing filesystem. But, if you muck up and wipe the efi partition, you'll have to go back and reinstall grub.
<pragmaticenigma> studentt: The internet is really not the place to go for advice like that. only you can decided what is on those drives and what you want to remove. If you don't know which is which, it is better to leave it as it is
<Drecondius> that's assuming you are booting via efi configuration
<orange27> Now that i have the 5.3 kernel in stalled i am getting this on boot: https://postimg.cc/N2DQ58S9
<orange27> and its just going on forever
<Drecondius> looks like it's not on quiet anymore
<orange27> well, its not booting to the normal login screen.
<Bashing-om> studenttt: ^^ Looks to be 2 differner drives. Pastebin the output of terminal command ' sudo parted -l ', So we know what you are working with.
<orange27> im at 270 seconds in and its just nothing bu that
<Drecondius> gpu?
<studentt> Bashing-om: here https://pastebin.com/dgSsPepb
<orange27> possibly... but without that GPU i cant see any output because not iGPU
<Drecondius> edit grub and add nomodeset
<orange27> where would i find the grub file?
<Drecondius> hold shift when booting
<Bashing-om> studentt: "Linux device-mapper (crypt) (dm)" lets me out as I know nothing of encryption.
<Drecondius> orange27 this should help you out : https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<studentt> Bashing-om: thats just swap partition idk why its named like that
<studentt> ??
<orange27> Drecondius, thanks. rebooting now
<Drecondius> that is how the manufacturer or it personell that used it last set it up
<Drecondius> errm
<Drecondius> studentt that partition layout is how the manufacturer or it personel set it up
<Drecondius> I'm referring to the windows setup lol
<Bashing-om> studentt: The volume is encrypted - which, why, and where I can not say .. but as encryption is a big ball of hurt; I do not want to hurt your system.
<orange27> Drecondius i am getting a bunch of "watchdog detected hard LOCKUP on CPU #"
<orange27> would it be beneficial if i just retry my installation?
<Drecondius> Bashing-om Unless the actual mbr is encrypted (there is no efi partition in the listing) nuking windows is just going to wipe it out. windows encryption only goes as far as the ntfs partitions
<Drecondius> orange27 out of morbid curiosity, does bios report on temps?, the only time I've had that issues was the day my old computer burst into flames (metaphorically))
<orange27> yes
<Bashing-om> Drecondius: Filed away for future reference, But still not known how that disk(s) encryption might affect ubuntu - would require deeper investigation.
<orange27> https://postimg.cc/6TKXkS4M
<orange27> here is my grub file
<orange27> i know i add he nomodeset stuff after the ro
<orange27> but i cant get it to boot still
<Drecondius> before you go into that and edit grub, do you have the recovery entry?
<orange27> yes
<Drecondius> have you tried to boot the recovery mode
<orange27> yes, it does the same thing
<orange27> lockups
<Drecondius> boot live environmet, mount the drive, and check ......  var/log , .... there's somewhere else to check hold a moment
<Drecondius> i don't know enough about cat and grep to tell you what to do with what it does
<orange27> how would boot live? USB install iso?
<Drecondius> usb or cd / dvd if you have the patience for one of those to load
<orange27> no option to live boot?
<Drecondius> not from an installed system, you need a live usb/cd/dvd to have a working environment to check the system
<Drecondius> rather, I do, I'm sure others may have other ways of doing it, but I only know what I've learned lol.
<orange27> i did find the install option to just start with the hwe kernel. Should i just try that?
<orange27> or do you wanna know the issue
<sarnold> hm tough choice
<sarnold> getting a good bug report out of this might be nice, but you just wanted to use your computer, a few hours ago..
<sarnold> and it's entirely possible that the solution is "yeah, that kernel can't drive that hardware right, use the hwe"... I say just try hwe and see how far you get
<orange27> i am going to try and just re install starting with that kernel, and if it still has the same error, illget a live disk up
<Church-> sarnold: HWE is what? LTS kernel support without being pegged to whatever kernel was latest in the LTS distro?
<Church-> If I'm recalling right
<orange27> correct
<Drecondius> Yup
<sarnold> Church-: yeah; the HWE kernels come from 'newer' releases
<Church-> Okay awesome good to know.
<Drecondius> updated Kernel and if you choose it, graphics stack
<Church-> I'll need to try those out at work
<Church-> Since Linode pegs us to whatever kernel they float up through the hypervisor
<Church-> And they don't provide kernel headers
<Church-> Which is a pain when we need perf and stuff
<Church-> And the last kernel I could do for 18.04 was... 4.15 I think when just booting with a generic distro provided kernel
<Drecondius> orange27 if you don't have a live usb/cd/etc how are you reinstalling, what are you installing, server?
<orange27> i have a ubuntu-serverdesktop installer
<Drecondius> ok
<sarnold> Church-: no kernel headers? that's a big reduction in what you can run..
<orange27> well sarnold, same error
<sarnold> :(
<orange27> let me make a live image real quickly
<Drecondius> something tells me your hardware isn't compatible with that kernel
<orange27> its a ryzen 3950x 16 core with 64 GB of ram and a 570x chipset
<orange27> if that helps
<Drecondius> yeah, it's definately not compatible, not even arch has full compat yet
<orange27> dang, so then i guess my only option is just 4.15 and not have working spf card?
<orange27> is the incompadibility with the 570x chipset?
<Drecondius> I believe there is a workaround somewhere, maybe check the arch wiki
<Drecondius> some have gotten it running
<orange27> so run arch linux?
<orange27> and see if that works?
<ducasse> orange27: have you tried a mainline kernel?
<orange27> can't say that i have
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<orange27> how can i get that into an install?
<orange27> do i just need to get into regular 14.04? then try and upgrade to mainline?
<ducasse> you need to be able to boot or chroot into your install
<sarnold> why 14.04? standard support for that ended a year ago -- was that the last one that worked well?
<orange27> sorry 18.04
<sarnold> aha, good :)
<orange27> ok, so ill just do 18.04.4 with 4.15 then upgrade. give me a moment to get there
<ducasse> might also be worth trying a focal daily
<orange27> what makes ryzen incompatable?
<orange27> out of curiosity?
<ducasse> you'll need to ask the kernel team
<Drecondius> You'd probably get a clearer answer out of Torvalds
<Drecondius> the rest of the team defer to him and he still says what makes it into a kernel release
<ducasse> or a ton of abuse
<Drecondius> touche`
<Drecondius> he's not so hard on newbies than he is people who have been doing it for years though.
<orange27> the weirdest thing, was that my NIC was working fine, then one day without any updates to provoke it, it just registered as a standard ethernet NIC (even though its a SFP card)
<Drecondius> that sounds like an update to network manager
<orange27> maybe....
<orange27> ok now to get to mainline
<Drecondius> if it was working fine on 4.15 and all you did was accept the update through software ( or apt upgrade alternatively ) it would have been a bug in that as your kernel didn't change
<Drecondius> either that or something else that was affecting it.
<orange27> yeah, or possibly the card died
<Drecondius> tis a possiblity as well.
<orange27> do i just need the generic mainline image?
<ducasse> use the latest one
<orange27> this one? v5.6-rc4/
<orange27> it was released yesturday
<ducasse> sounds good
<Drecondius> ... i've lost my mouse :(
<Drecondius> wrong window
<orange27> https://postimg.cc/vxGt3wzK
<orange27> i just use the generic image... right?
<sarnold> yeah
<ducasse> grab the generics and the *all.deb
<orange27> yep
<ducasse> good luck, i need to sleep
<orange27> thanks man, I appreciate it
<orange27> ill be right back
<Drecondius> Welcome Back.
<orange2725> huh, it won't let me use the name that i registered....
<Drecondius> because  you joined twice and left twice
<Drecondius> maybe it's because it didn't kill it properly
<orange2725> maybe
<orange2725> whatever
<orange2725> i'm transfering files no to my server
<orange2725> now*
<orange27> there we go
<Drecondius> I finally got my soon to be retro machine running no thanks to failed installs, finally said to hell with it and installed tasksel and went for the xfce minimal
<Drecondius> instead of trying to get enlightenment running
<SpoonieLu> i deleted the GPT on my macbook harddrive is there a way i can scan the paritions and rebuild it?
<sarnold> yikes
<sarnold> SpoonieLu: *maybe* gparted? https://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-attempt-data-rescue  -- though they send you to another tool for tasks with more than four partitions: https://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual#gparted-recover-partition-table
<orange27> i'm surprised it lets you even delete that partition
<sarnold> SpoonieLu: at a minimum I think you ought to back up the data that you can on your currently running system before rebooting
<sarnold> SpoonieLu: because once you reboot... who knows.
<orange27> so Mainline didn't work either
<orange27> sarnold: any last ideas?
<SpoonieLu> sarnold: good idea but the machine has already been restarted
<orange27> its still the sam eerror as the other reboots
<orange27> i suspect its just not compatible
<SpoonieLu> i used a tool called GPT FDisk to created a hybrid MBR/GPT disk and for some reason it destroyed the GPT header for the mac partition
<orange27> could trying 19.10 do anything?
<sarnold> orange27: it's worth a try, as is trying a 20.04 daily
<orange27> k brb
<sarnold> the daily's are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sarnold> (though I've heard there's a bug with plymouth or something at boot on recent focal; I haven't updated in a week give or take..)
<sarnold> SpoonieLu: dang. if you can't get the partition table back through gparted or the other tool its manual suggests, and you need to do data recovery, take a look at this http://www.sleuthkit.org/
<robertparkerx> I had a crontab set awhile ago in sync with my certbot. I had to reissue certs because I got a email about it because of something that happened (not by me but them, some notice). How do I reset the crontab to start from today?
<robertparkerx> Do I just make changes to it and reset it back?
<SpoonieLu> i deleted/corrupted my GPT header using GPT fdisk, trying to create a hybrid GPT/MBR, is there a way i can scan the partitions and recreate the GPT header?
<orange27> so, 19.10 wont even get to the installer page before a lockup
<sarnold> robertparkerx: maybe change it to run every minute with * * * * *  or however many asterisks are needed, and then once you've got a new cert, change it back?
<sarnold> orange27: :(
<orange27> ok, well i guess ill try getting a new card for the server and return the old one and maybe see if that fixes things
<orange27> because, i think it has to be a card thing and not a ubuntu problem
<sarnold> it might be worth trying out a centos or suse or something, to try to isolate if ubuntu is even involved
<sarnold> heh yeah
<orange27> i was also thinking centos. maybe ill try that and go from there. thanks for all your help!
<orange27> if i have any more issues i'll just pop back here
<sarnold> good luck :)
<sarnold> and just like that, a lucky bunny arrives :)
<SpoonieLu> i deleted/corrupted my GPT header using GPT fdisk, trying to create a hybrid GPT/MBR, is there a way i can scan the partitions and recreate the GPT header?
<leftyfb> SpoonieLu: you're better off at this point just reinstalling and restoring from backup
<sarnold> yeah if you haven't had any luck with gparted, that's probably best
<lapsang> Hello, I just found out there's such a thing as an Ubuntu capable phone, and several of them.   Any channels to suggest?
<leftyfb> lapsang: #ubports
<lapsang> tyvm
<HeliNomad> Hey dudes
<HeliNomad> Can someone help me with a silly cifs mount issue
<HeliNomad> I'm trying to mount a sharepoint on my Ubuntu Server 18.x LTS from a Mac hosting a simple share via CIFS/SMB
<HeliNomad> Using this code:  sudo mount -t cifs -o username=username //192.168.1.2/ShareVolume ~/ShareLoc/
<HeliNomad> ls
<HeliNomad> I get this response:  mount error(13): Permission denied
<HeliNomad> I know the password is correct.
<Asas> hi
<HeliNomad> Hey
<HeliNomad> What's up Asas
<SpoonieLu> leftyfb: i do not have a backup it is a friends drive with his university disertation on. i really want to help him
<HeliNomad> How do you get support on here?
<lotuspsychje_> !ask | HeliNomad
<ubottu> HeliNomad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HeliNomad> cool yes did that
<HeliNomad> But there wasn't any responce
<lotuspsychje_> HeliNomad: then patient a bit, until volunteers respond
<SpoonieLu> can someone type a message with my name in so i can test something
<kbrosnan> it is a fairly specific question, might not be anyone with cifs experience active. You can either idle and hope someone sees your question or you can try a format like the Ubuntu Forums or Ubuntu Questions
<Bashing-om> !test | SpoonieLu
<ubottu> SpoonieLu: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<HeliNomad> ok thanks kbrosnan
<HeliNomad> Sorry I just though it was something that everyone would do
<SpoonieLu> Bashing-om: thanks i will remember the !test command
<Bashing-om> SpoonieLu: There is also the #test channel.
<SpoonieLu> Bashing-om: thanks i will use that from now on
<Croran> How can I find out which package provides /usr/bin/java ?
<rigved> Croran: sudo dpkg -S /usr/bin/java
<Croran> rigved: tried that already
<Croran> I get "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/java"
<rigved> Croran: What do you get when you run "ls -Ahl /usr/bin/java" ?
<rigved> Is it showin up as a symlink?
<Bashing-om> !info java bionic | rigved
<Croran> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Apr 23  2019 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<ubottu> rigved: Package java does not exist in bionic
<rigved> Croran: And again "ls -Ahl /etc/alternatives/java"?
<Croran> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 43 Apr 23  2019 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<rigved> Bashing-om: If it's installed from a package from any repository, it'll show up in dpkg.
<rigved> Croran: sudo dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<Croran> rigved: thanks
<Croran> openjdk-11-jre-headless:amd64: /usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<Croran> so, where does the symlink come from?
<Bashing-om> rigved: While ^ true - but only if apt has a track on it :D
<rigved> Croran: It comes from update-alternatives command.
<rigved> Bashing-om: Ah yes true that. :)
<tomreyn> short generic variant:     FILE=/usr/bin/java; dpkg -S $(readlink -f $FILE) | cut -d: -f1
<Croran> interesting. i just ran 'update-alternatives --get-selections'
<Croran> that's a lot of alternatives.
<Croran> tomreyn: I don't think that works if the file is a symlink to a symlink.
<tomreyn> Croran: works for me
<Croran> tomreyn: you're right. looks like the -f resolves it down to the real file.
<rigved> tomreyn: Nice
<Croran> thanks rigved and tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<rigved> Croran: Welcome :)
<amosbird> Hello, can I use my gpg key to unlock gnome-keyring instead of a master password?
<SpoonieLu> !test SpoonieLu
<kinghat> if i want to put a binary application on my system, TOR in this case, where would be the ideal dir? i know i would put the shortcut in: ~/.local/share/applications/TOR.desktop.
<SpoonieLu> !test | SpoonieLu
<ubottu> SpoonieLu, please see my private message
<SpoonieLu> !test | SpoonieLu
<Croran> kinghat: does the TOR tarball have a 'make install'? If so, you should be able to use it to create a .deb package with checkinstall.
<Croran> kinghat: that will give you the ability to uninstall cleanly when you want to install a new version or whatever.
<kinghat> well it self updates
<kinghat> but i dont see a make file
<Croran> kinghat: it has a INSTALL file or a README file documenting the install process?
<kinghat> negative
<Croran> kinghat: I would suggest the only place you should put it is in your /home somewhere. Otherwise you're cluttering up your system folders with untracked junk.
<Croran> kinghat: /home/kinghat/TOR or /home/kinghat/.TOR if you don't want to always see it in your file browser
<kinghat> there is this, but i dont think they say anywhere on their site that they have an apt repo: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-tor-browser-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<kinghat> ah. i show hidden files always 😁
<Croran> kinghat: huh. well that guy thinks they have a repo. it's worth trying.
<AlexAnarcho_> hey guys, how yall doing!
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: I'm doing well. How are you? :)
<kinghat> this was just off the top of my head, but what about any other app thats just a random binary?
<AlexAnarcho_> i have a question about the suspension mode in ubuntu 18.04 LTS with kernel 5.3.0 generic...
<kinghat> well not random, but not a deb or installed via a package manager.
<Croran> kinghat: most applications you get like that will have their own install script
<AlexAnarcho_> ... when i enter suspend mode my damn screen will not turn on again, it is simply black. i have to shut down the system and boot it back up. have tried various things including switching to lightdm
<Croran> kinghat: they will say as the last step of install 'sudo make install'
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: did it work with an older kernel?
<AlexAnarcho_> @Croran, yes
<AlexAnarcho_> i was on 5.0.0 before
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: laptop?
<AlexAnarcho_> yes
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: have you googled for 'ubuntu suspend blank <your laptop model>'
<AlexAnarcho_> yeah, also am in contact with the manufacturer, since they are a linux first company. have not yet heard back from them yet, so i thought i might ask here. from what my peers tell me, suspend mode is a loaded topic for linux...
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: I would suggest laptops are a loaded topic for anyone who cares about open standards.
<AlexAnarcho_> its not the end of the world, since i can simply leave it on.. but, i was wondering if there is a config file, like grub or something that influences the waking of the screen
<AlexAnarcho_> @Croran, true that!
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: sorry I'm not much help. maybe try some kernel switches? noapic or acpi=off or nomodeset
<AlexAnarcho_> @Croran, do you know if i may run into issues if i downgrade again to a lower kernel?
<AlexAnarcho_> programms not running properly, drivers malfunctioning and such
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: If you have really new hardware, it may require a somewhat recent kernel. I wouldn't expect any issues specifically with programs, as long as the kernel runs your hardware correctly.
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: it's easy enough to install multiple kernels and switch between them in grub to test
<AlexAnarcho_> @Croran, I have tried selecting the old kernel on boot with shift press, but laptop would not boot properly, any ideas? will try again soon
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: you were able to successfully open the grub menu and select the old kernel, but then it didn't boot after that?
<AlexAnarcho_> @Croran, yes exactly
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: and that was 5.0.0 that worked fine before?
<AlexAnarcho_> @Croran, yep
<AlexAnarcho_> brb, gonna try it out
<Croran> AlexAnarcho_: ok. keep in mind you have to hit ctrl-x to actually boot with any kernel command line changes you make in grub. If you make any.
<AlexAnarcho> @Croran, hey, back again - here is the funny thing: i was successful to boot into 5.0.0 by doing a recovery mode boot and then resume normal boot from there (direct normal boot resulted in a black screen with simple blinking "_" in the upper left corner). when i tried the suspend mode in 5.0.0 i had the same issue as 5.3.0 - which leads me to believe that it is not a kernel issue after all. any thoughts
<AlexAnarcho> also already tried a different graphics driver, but that does not solve anything either.
<gambl0re> anyone here familiar with samba?
<gambl0re> im getting a permission denied when trying to write to the shared folder
<Croran> AlexAnarcho: can you boot to an ubuntu 18.04.2 live disc/usb drive and try suspend from there?
<Croran> or... whatever the latest is 18.04.4 I guess
<Croran> gambl0re: I am.
<Croran> gambl0re: are you sharing to a Windows machine?
<gambl0re> Croran: no i wanted to share linux to linux
<gambl0re> i can access the shared folder but i cant write to it
<gambl0re> in my smb.conf i have writeable = yes
<Croran> gambl0re: what are you using to access it? nautilus?
<gambl0re> yea
<gambl0re> through the folder
<Croran> gambl0re: does your user name match on each machine?
<gambl0re> um what do you mean
<Croran> gambl0re: your user name. when you log in.
<gambl0re> yea i can login fine
<Croran> gambl0re: ...
<gambl0re> i just cant write
<Croran> gambl0re: do you use the same user name on each machine?
<gambl0re> i dont think so
<Croran> gambl0re: that's the common issue with using samba shares from Windows. I haven't done much with samba linux-to-linux.
<Croran> gambl0re: try it with smbclient and see if it works that way.
<Croran> gambl0re: and make sure you specify the username for the host with the share you're trying to write to with --user=<username>
<neteffect> hi i have some old equipment and my 2nd monitor is connected with vga.  max resolution i get is 1024x768
<Croran> gambl0re: also make sure you've set your samba passwords with smbpasswd
<gambl0re> Croran: i did that
<stdedos> Hello there! My 16.04 system froze beyond rescuing yesterday (not even Ctrl+Alt+Fx worked), and I had to forcefully restart. I am trying to investigate what went wrong
<gambl0re> i think it has something to do with my samba config file but everything looks right
<stdedos>  /usr/bin/time strace journalctl --list-boots gives me this https://privatebin.net/?a1f2e051cb4ed253#GxHUC5oKXJkzVBSTZ7QoR4KtiHP7W3pR2wGP3chdsyen
<gambl0re> https://termbin.com/27hz
<manornk> Hi, how to change in all files in folder and subfolders with sed or something "/excel/" to "/bilb/trunk/excel/"
<geirha> Using vim:   :argdo %s,/excel/,/bilb/trunk&,gc
<manornk> I have 111 times in code, in all subfolders and not just one file.
<zhaokun> help
<geirha> git grep -zl /excel/ | xargs -0 vim
<geirha> that'll open all the files containing that string, and the :argdo above runs through and replaces them in all those files
<geirha> most semi-advanced editors have similar search and replace features
<Boohbah> Will that open a new vim process for each match?
<geirha> no, it will pass as many files as will fit to a single vim
<geirha> then run more vim-instances if there are more filenames
<elibrokeit> geirha: what if sed is my semi-advanced editor
<geirha> sed is strictly not a file editor, which has some edge cases, but otherwise that'll work too. I like vim's confirm feature though
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> how to prevent a package from being installed in any ways ?
<eoli3n> i want to remove avahi daemon
<ducasse> eoli3n: you could create an empty dummy package and hold it, so it won't be upgraded
<Norux> I changed my nvidia driver and now I get a blackscreen, how can I change the driver from a live usb? `nvidia-settings` doesn't work
<ducasse> Norux: did you try booting with nomodeset?
<Norux> ducasse: no, I add it to `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT` in `/etc/default/grub` right?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<Norux> ducasse: ok I'll try that
<scx> Is there any equivalent for "snapcraft cleanbuild" in core18?
<neteffect> hi do i have to install any drivers for my laptops video card?
<lotuspsychje_> neteffect: sudo lshw -C video to find out
<neteffect> k
<neteffect> k it does say "driver=radeon" so looks good
<lotuspsychje> great neteffect
<neteffect> thanks
<bubblefoo> hi pragmaticenigma,still not possible to delete the unused kernels.should i just delete them?
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: can you pastebin your apt errors please?
<bubblefoo> ok
<bubblefoo> as recommended by paragmaticenigma i typed sudo apt autoremove and the output was https://pastebin.com/C5rKyCbs
<Ool> you can try apt clean too
<bubblefoo> tried it but getting zero output
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: pastebin: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<stdedos> Hello there! My 16.04 system froze beyond rescuing yesterday (not even Ctrl+Alt+Fx worked), and I had to forcefully restart. I am trying to investigate what went wrong
<stdedos>  /usr/bin/time strace journalctl --list-boots gives me this https://privatebin.net/?a1f2e051cb4ed253#GxHUC5oKXJkzVBSTZ7QoR4KtiHP7W3pR2wGP3chdsyen
<bubblefoo> lotuspsychje,output is https://pastebin.com/f5Cmnr88
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: oof, have you been testing things around with installing !mainline kernels?
<bubblefoo> i just installed the kernels suggested by the system
<bubblefoo> something wrong with it?
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: your paste shows other kernels too, 5.4 and 5.5 kernels?
<bubblefoo> as i said i installed every suggested kernel upgrade.whats wrong with it?
<bubblefoo> why shouldnt i do an kernel upgrade if ubuntu is releasing it?
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: you are on 18.04 correct?
<RikMills> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<RikMills> "These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use."
<parrotlover> How can I make a headless system lauch and keep running a DE with vnc access?
<parrotlover> It's not on the internet so the risk of vnc always being open is not an issue
<bubblefoo> yes ,on 18.04
<parrotlover> I need a GUI over vnc, and I don't like using vnc4server + x11vnc adhoc as I want a soultion that requires no shell access
<bubblefoo> "!maimline" what does that mean?
<bubblefoo> ...!mainline i should say
<parrotlover> mainline is the upstream official build or setup
<parrotlover> So, mainline would be the main project in the category in question that all other forks depend on for updates and fixes and maintenance
<bubblefoo> should they be installed by regular user or not?
<parrotlover> What specific thing are you asking to install as reguler user?
<bubblefoo> by the comments i am getting by having installed each and every kernel suggested by the systemit seems,being a regualar user,it seems to be a problem to install mainlinekernels.so why shoulndt i install them?
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: you are the owner of your system...you should know if you installed kernels manual or not?
<RikMills> no, mainline kernel builds are unsupported.
<bubblefoo> i got a notification that a new kernel is ready to install,so i started ukuu and installed it.but we are getting away from the question i initially asked:is it ok to just delete the unused kernels
<RikMills> bubblefoo: a normal system will not suggest upgrading to the mainline builds. that would only happen if you have deliberately installed some other tool to make them available
<bubblefoo> another question now is which kernelupdatenotification should i implement and which ignore,since it seems to be a problem to install every kernel that ubuntu suggests
<bubblefoo> i installed ukuu.i got notifications  about new kernels.i got asked if i want to upgrade.i upgraded.so what is the problem?
<lotuspsychje> bubblefoo: ok, you can stop trolling now
<bubblefoo> my kernel upgrades were always responses to kernelupgradenotifications
<Rumen> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome Rumen
<Rumen> thanks
<Rumen> guys a got strange problem
<Rumen> I installed Java 13
<Rumen> but I got error now
<Rumen> dpkg: warning files list file for package 'oracle-java8-installer' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<Rumen> error appear when Ubuntu try to upgrade / update some packages and the problem comes with MySQL
<Rumen> I got MySQL8
<Rumen> but got error there as well
<Rumen> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-cluster-community-server-core_8.0.19-1ubuntu18.04_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Rumen> Error /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-cluster-community-server-core_8.0.19-1ubuntu18.04_amd64.deb
<Rumen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Rumen> but MySQL is installed and working fine ...
<Rumen> what's the problem then?
<mort> how do I make ubuntu-bug let me create an actual bug report on launchpad? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs indicates that I want to comment out "'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package']," from /etc/apport/crashdb.conf, but crashdb.conf doesn't have a line which looks like that
<Rumen> my Java -version is java version "13.0.2" 2020-01-14
<lotuspsychje> mort: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug packagename
<stdedos> Hello there! My 16.04 system froze beyond rescuing yesterday (not even Ctrl+Alt+Fx worked), and I had to forcefully restart. I am trying to investigate what went wrong /usr/bin/time strace journalctl --list-boots gives me this https://privatebin.net/?1ac25cd84044d884#9GHTLRWZcdu6dRSGNnhYdxt9XJCKhHcJYLJxMvRF2NJM
<Night_Elf> Hello all. Does anyone know whether the "HPE Ethernet 10Gb 2-port 562SFP+ Adapter" works in Ubuntu Server 18.04 ? Anywhere I can find some info about this?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | Night_Elf start here
<ubottu> Night_Elf start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Night_Elf> oh. Will check that. Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Night_Elf: is this what you are after: https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/component/103c:22fd/8086:1572
<stevecam> im just transfering my old M.2 SSS to NVMe with dd, "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/nvme0n1", my NVMe is bigger, should this just work out of the box like this?
<lotuspsychje> !info clonezilla | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.27.16-3 (eoan), package size 754 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<stevecam> so dd will not work?
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: dd will probably takeover the size of your first ssd, leaving space free on your bigegr one
<stevecam> im ok with that i just want it to boot for now
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: if youre fine with that sure, dd can clone
<Night_Elf> lotuspsychje: yes. It seems that the HPE adapter uses the intel X710 chipset. So that's the one indeed
<lotuspsychje> great Night_Elf seems like kernel takes care of it
<lotuspsychje> 4.15
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: you might add bs= speed & progress
<Night_Elf> that's really good news. Because you know, screw HPE, with a big huge baseball bat. They claim that they need to install either RH or SUSE on the servers we're about to get, in order for the hardware to be sure that it works.
<lotus|NUC> stevecam: status=progress bs=4M for example
<Night_Elf> So they still want some registration and support money on top of the several tens of thousands of dollars for all the 4 servers
<stevecam> oh i just had trouble booting last time i just figured i may of did something wrong
<EriC^^> stevecam: are you putting the clone on the same pc or a different one while testing booting?
<stevecam> same
<EriC^^> stevecam: uefi or legacy?
<stevecam> i am sure its uefi
<stevecam> but there is no EFI partition
<EriC^^> can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<stevecam> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/MtPxM1LS
<stevecam> well, as it turns out i have made a backup of the wrong disk, thank you for your help
<oerheks> :-)
<stevecam> i cant believe i just wasted a whole day trying to restore a backup of something that doesnt even boot
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<togo> How can it be - I use Linux and open source libreoffice but everywhere I find the word 'permaculture' is still not known and accepted in the spell checker libraries? Its probably nearly 50 years old ...
<lotuspsychje> togo: you can join #libreoffice to ask or you can file a !bug
<Rockwood> hi any active?
<Rockwood> google gnome-shell high ram usage and CPU
<Rockwood> gnome-shell high ram usage and CPU
<Rockwood> how can i make it normal
<Rockwood> it's freezing my laptop
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gCr9Q2mnYY/
<littlebit1> hi people, is there a way to setup a receipt printer under ubuntu?
<littlebit1> exit
<nwoob> when login to a linux server is by password when I do sftp command, is it possible to automate sftp file transfer?
<nwoob> I mean PasswordAuthentication is set to yes
<nwoob> when login to a linux server is by password when I do sftp command, is it possible to automate sftp file transfer?
<nwoob> I mean PasswordAuthentication is set to yes
<Ool> nwoob: sftp is ssh. To automate it you need to use SSH key
<stdedos> Hello there! My 16.04 system froze beyond rescuing yesterday (not even Ctrl+Alt+Fx worked), and I had to forcefully restart. I am trying to investigate what went wrong /usr/bin/time strace journalctl --list-boots gives me this https://privatebin.net/?1ac25cd84044d884#9GHTLRWZcdu6dRSGNnhYdxt9XJCKhHcJYLJxMvRF2NJM
<pirla> Hello everyone. I have a HP Pavillion dv6500, I'd like to test modem, but I'm using XUbuntu and I can't install kppp for some reason. What could I do?
<rypervenche> stdedos: Not answering your question there, but for future reference, if you can't restart your machine, before you try to do it forcefully, try a REISUB: http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<stdedos> Good one, thanks! I forgot it
<Rockwood> any active?
<pirla> Hello everyone. I have a HP Pavillion dv6500, I'd like to test if modem works, but I can't install kppp as I did in the past, because XUbuntu don't find the package
<pirla> It's either a Motorola or an HDAudio
<pirla> lspci and lsusb doesn't show it by the way
<leftyfb> pirla: kppp is part of the universe repository
<leftyfb> !universe | pirla
<ubottu> pirla: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<pirla> It seems using universe it's not recommended. Is it there some other way to query modem?
<leftyfb> pirla: there's no problem with enabling universe
<pirla> U sure? How can I do?
<pirla> I don't have the Universe entry in software repo manage
<leftyfb> sudo add-apt-respository universe
<pirla> It tells me it's already active
<pirla> but no kppp
<EriC^^> pirla: did you sudo apt-get update after adding it?
<EriC^^> !info kppp bionic
<ubottu> kppp (source: kppp): modem dialer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.08.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 753 kB, installed size 2429 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<pirla> Gosh! I'm so tired...
<pirla> I just did
<ioria> pirla, you're on 19.10 eoan ?
<pirla> yep
<EriC^^> pirla: so it works now?
<pirla> XUbuntu
<pirla> no
<mgedmin> iirc newer versions of add-apt-repository run apt-get update automatically
<EriC^^> !info kppp eoan
<ioria> !info kppp eoan
<ubottu> Package kppp does not exist in eoan
<ioria> !info gnome-ppp eoan
<ubottu> Package gnome-ppp does not exist in eoan
<ioria> pirla, seems they are removed
<pirla> I see, thanks iora
<pirla> *ioria
<JimBuntu> If pirla simply wants to test the modem, minicom might be an option.
<ioria> pirla, we are talking about a 56k dialup modem right ?
<pirla> yes
<ioria> pirla, it wont be easy anyways
<ioria> pirla, probably the problem is the module not the connection setup: paste lspci -nnk (lspci -nnk | termbin.com 9999)
<ioria> pirla, lspci -nnk |  nc termbin.com 9999
<mgedmin> I wonder if ModemManager supports old-style dialup
<pirla> https://termbin.com/v6eg
<ioria> the last i did it, i needed external packages that i don't recall
<ioria> pirla, where do you see the modem ? in lsusb maybe ?
<pirla> No, I'm sure it's a Motorola or an HDAudio because I read so in the specs, but I don't see it neither in lspci nor lsusb
<ioria> pirla,   sudo lshw -c Network  |  nc termbin.com 9999
<pirla> https://termbin.com/tu5v
<mgedmin> HDAudio sounds like it could be a winmodem; I don't think those were ever supported in Linux
<pirla> Ah, ok...
<pirla> It's a WinModem of course, but some can be used in L
<ioria> pirla,  no trace, check the bios (maybe disabled)
<pirla> Ok, Trying. BRB
<pirla> No, it wasn't
<pirla> MayBe this could help: https://linux-hardware.org/?probe=947ef49455
<physiology> lspci -nn -d ::0200 shows that I have an Intel network card, however 'ifconfig' only shows lo.  What do you think is the problem?  I have lights on the card.
<MikeRL> Finally should be fixed with the nickname issues.
<MikeRL> https://del.dog/towemeninu.go
<MikeRL> Posted previously to unregistered channel. Will repost here.
<MikeRL> I am running into libc6 issues on eoan after some broken updates made there way through. Not through backports, but through an official updates source. Running "sudo apt --fix-broken install" does not resolve the issue.
<MikeRL> Removing these packages would take a ton of packages I use away with them. Another side effect of the broke update is Firefox is broken. Luckily I have Vivaldi and Brave installed as well.
<mgedmin> physiology: try ifconfig -a (or the modern alternative: ip link)
<MikeRL> Luckily I do backup my system normally with GNOME Disks weekly, but the process will repeat if I restore and attempt to install those packages. Is there a simpler, less time consuming solution?
<physiology> mgedmin: Both show only the lo interface
<physiology> I think that this might be a driver issue.  Would the driver for a network interface be on the original Ubuntu installation CD?
<pirla> Sorry, I were busy
<pirla> I'd like to test IR too, what should I do? My laptop comes with a remote, I'd like to use it
<vlt> Hello. Does anyone know what a user of a "MacBook-Pro-2" needs to boot an Ubuntu live USB? Something something virtualization?
<jeremy31> physiology: what Ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !mac | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<physiology> 16.04 jeremy31
<jeremy31> physiology: did it work during install
<physiology> jeremy31: This is a fresh install.
<jeremy31> physiology: you may need to search for the numbers in the brackets from lspci [8086:????]
<physiology> jeremy31: The card does show up with lspci, just not ifconfig.  Nor is it in /etc/network/interfaces.
<pirla> Sorry, connection lost
<pirla> How can I test irda?
<pirla> I'm in XUbuntu
<jeremy31> physiology: if you search for the numbers in the brackets you may find what kernel might support it
<physiology> jeremy31: I don't understand.  I will need to change kernels?
<pirla> Anyone?
<pirla> Please
<sub526> Hi all, I have an Ubuntu machine, in that I'm not able to install any deb packages.. I'm getting "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem".. How to solve this error?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | pirla
<ubottu> pirla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pirla> pragmaticenigma: sorry
<pragmaticenigma> sub526: Did you run the command it suggested you run?
<sub526> pragmaticenigma: yes. Actually I connected to machine via remote ssh. When I ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' , ssh connection gets lost..
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: If the remote is IR, I believe you will require the use or LIRC..Use that as a search query for connecing up an infared remote. Another resource that might be better suited to your needs is the ##linux and/or the ##hardware channels.
<Rockwood> https://ibb.co/RvgGTSd
<pirla> BRB
<Rockwood> Ubuntu 19.10 server edition gnome-shell high CPU usage
<pragmaticenigma> sub526: It sounds like you will need physical access to the machine to repair it
<sub526> pragmaticenigma: okay, apart from 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' , any other steps needed to repair it?
<pragmaticenigma> sub526: That is the only thing you can do at this time to repair the machine... there are no workaround
<sub526> pragmaticenigma: okay thanks for your help.. That machine is in the next floor, i will go and trigger that command..
<pirla> I just installed lirc, but no menu entry (I installed lirc-x)
<MikeRL> Had a problem with libc6 related packages on eoan. The terminal output didn't fix it. I disconnected because I thought an early eoan upgrade would sidestep the broken packages. No dice.
<MikeRL> What do I do? Several broken packages. Can't seem to fix them.
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: lirc is a set of libraries... you will have to find a program that uses lirc. Such recommendations are out of scope for this channel. I would recommend you ask in the channels I suggested earlier
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Thanks!
<pirla> No, I found: lirc-setup
<MikeRL> I'm also curious if there's a bug report on it. The packages are from eoan-updates.
<physiology> Where are device drivers located in the boot CD?
<pirla> I need the driver. Could it be in some firmware package?
<pragmaticenigma> physiology: There are no "drivers" that you can manually install from the boot cd. The same environment that is on your machine now, was copied from the boot disk. If what you require isn't on your machine now, it wasn't on the boot cd to begin with
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: Please, ask in those other channels. I have no further idea on how to assist you
<Rockwood> top | pastebinit
<Rockwood>   stuck
<pirla> Ok, sorry
<Rockwood> help me plz
<oerheks> Rockwood, so you pasted a windows thingy, and virtualbox is high?
<Rockwood> oerheks, yes
<physiology> pragmaticenigma: What do you think could be the issue?  Only the 'lo' interface shows on a fresh install of 16.04.
<pragmaticenigma> physiology: Is there a particular reason you are installing such an old version of Ubuntu? 16.04 is end-of-life next year. Why don't you start with 18.04 instead?
<kaddi> i just did a do-relaese-upgrade on my 18.04 and it is trying to upgrade me to focal. Is that already release? If not how stbale is it?
<kaddi> I was expecting it to upgrade to 18.10 or 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> kaddi: You configured you machine to be on developement track...
<leftyfb> kaddi: or specified "do-release-upgrade -d"
<MikeRL> or maybe he entered an argument for the dev build
<physiology> pragmaticenigma: We are deliberately testing with it, otherwise I hear you loud and clear.
<MikeRL> Darn typing on a phone.
<kaddi> pragmaticenigma: ah, I guess I read the -d differently than it was meant. I figured it wouldn't put me on development since I'm clearly not using the latest version.
<MikeRL> Random question - do posts get buried on IRC easily? Should I repost every so often or just wait?
<leftyfb> kaddi: development version = version not released/not stable
<pragmaticenigma> physiology: If it was me, I would install a network card (or USB one) temporarily to get updates installed and see if  once the machine is fully up-to-date the drivers appear. If not, you can then enable !hwe and see if that gets the kernel to recognize your network card
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kaddi> leftyfb: the -d option says that it'll offer a development version IF you're already using the latest version. I'm not using the latest version, so I did not expect it to offer me a development version
<pragmaticenigma> kaddi: You are using the latest version of LTS
<pragmaticenigma> kaddi: 20.04 is the next development LTS release
<kaddi> ahhhh
<kaddi> suddenly things make sense
<kaddi> thanks, think I got it fixed now, it's offering eoan now.
<pragmaticenigma> kaddi: What you needed to do is set your machine to the "Normal" release cycle.. .which would have proceeded you through the upgrade steps to 19.10
<leftyfb> kaddi: why are you upgrading to 19.10 when 20.04 will be released next month?
<leftyfb> kaddi: the upgrade path from 18.04 -> 20.04 is cleaner than 19.10 -> 20.04
<leftyfb> kaddi: I would stick with LTS
<kaddi> because I won't be switching to 20.04 straight away but want to wait for a while to see if it's stable and I'm in need of a newer texlive version than is currentyl offered on 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> kaddi: install 19.10 in a VM instead?
<pragmaticenigma> or see if there is a snap available that has a more up-to-date version
<shibboleth> leftyfb, orly?
<shibboleth> iirc netplan is now enforced?
<leftyfb> shibboleth: netplan is default
<shibboleth> yeah, upgrading from xenial to bionic did not replace ifupdown but iirc this is not the case with 2004?
<leftyfb> shibboleth: if you upgrade, I'm pretty sure it will keep your ifupdown. Fresh installs will default to netplan
<shibboleth> ok, so same as with bionic?
<leftyfb> shibboleth: you could easily test this in a VM
<shibboleth> will the debian installer be available for server installs?
<shibboleth>  /server iso
<shibboleth> 'cuz no way that new travesty is a worthy replacement
<shibboleth> maybe for "click next five times"-desktop users, but for server? nope
<leftyfb> shibboleth: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Server-Install
<shibboleth> nooo
<shibboleth> "damn you, damn you all to hell"
<leftyfb> shibboleth: to be honest, the 18.04 live installer has WAY less questions than the debian installer. It also allows you to easily install openssh and add a public key from github/launchpad
<shibboleth> "way less questions"
<leftyfb> there's also no "clicking". It's console based
<shibboleth> yeah, see...
<leftyfb> it's also completed in a fraction of the time of the debian installer
<leftyfb> regardless, feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MikeRL> It was a mess. But I think I figured out a way around it.
<shibboleth> yeah, i'm looking to set up a server here, not to sign up for 23andme
<MikeRL> I disabled eoan-updates, and downgrade the offending packages. then did a do-release-upgrade.
<MikeRL> Hopefully no more package errors. Synaptic didn't find any.
<leftyfb> shibboleth: yeah, you're right, I much prefer my installer to install openssh in a less secure manner using passwords as opposed to giving you the option of limiting to keypairs :/
<shibboleth> "whataboutism"
<shibboleth> man, you really got me there :)
<pmart> a package version without "ubuntu" postfix means it's a vanilla package from debian?
<genii> pmart: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/17/ubuntu-package-version-naming-explanation/
<pmart> so if package moves from 3.31.1-1ubuntu1 to 3.31.1-3 it means all ubuntu-specific patches have been dropped?
<pragmaticenigma> it means you have installed from another source and that package is not longer supported in this channel
<rfm> Can't believe there haven't been cases where all the fixes got migrated into the upstream Debian build and Ubuntu could stop adding patches.
<pragmaticenigma> rfm: If you would like to have a discussion about Ubuntu procedures and development, please come join us in #ubuntu-discuss
<hggdh> no, it means the package has no ubuntu-specific patch
<hsychla> hi. I set up a new 18.4.4 host and need to update the kernel. but I can not use 5.3 but need 5.0. I can't find a way to install it though... any tips?
<pragmaticenigma> hsychla: It would probably help if you explaines you use case as to why you need that specific kernel version
<oerheks> 18.04 and 5.3, you want !HWE
<hsychla> pragmaticenigma not sure about the details but something in our k8s clusters is not working with 5.3. something network related
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hsychla> oerheks HWE gives me 5.3. I need 5.0
<oerheks> oh, other way around
<hsychla> yes
<oerheks> install 18.04.3 came with 5.0 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Updated_Packages
<hsychla> yes
<oerheks> not sure you can still download 18.04.3 ..
<oerheks> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.3/
<hsychla> the hosts are installed already. there must be a way to install 5.0 kernel onto it
<lotuspsychje> hsychla: usually when something isnt working on a kernel, we advice to !bug your issue, so higher kernel versions get patched
<lotuspsychje> hsychla: do you have more details about your 'something' about network related?
<hsychla> afair it had something to do with kubevirt
<oerheks> err, kubernetes?
<hsychla> yes, running on kubernetes
<pragmaticenigma> hsychla: Sounds like you should be looking at the Kubernetes forums for others who have encountered the issue and see what their work arounds were
<msiism> Hi, I'm trying to help someone build EdytorNC, an editor for CNC programmers, from source on Bodhi Linux, which is based on Ubuntu's latest LTS version. I'm unsure about one thing so far: If the build instructions say, "install Qt5 SDK", will it be enough to install qt5-default and qt5-qmake?
<hsychla> no. I am not looking for a solution to that problem. I am looking for a solution for my problem "install kernel 5.0* on ubuntu 18.04.4". The kubevirt problem is handled by another department.
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | msiism
<ubottu> msiism: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<msiism> lotuspsychje: Good point.
<pragmaticenigma> hsychla: The old kernel is not patched and there are security vulnerabilities with it. Do you think someone here is going to suggest a fix that intentionally makes your setup vulnerable?
<pragmaticenigma> hsychla: The correct approach is to reach out to the Kubernetes community, I am certain someone there has had the same issue and will have an approach you can use to fix the problem. The correct way.
<hsychla> pragmaticenigma: yes, you are probably right but that will not give me a working cluster till tomorrow. hence my very explicit question how to install an old kernel on 18.04.4
<pirla> hello everyone. I have a CIF (?) InfraRed receiver on a HP Pavillion dv6500, how can I configure it? I'm using XUbuntu
<pragmaticenigma> hsychla: Unless it already exists on that machine from a previous kernel install, there isn't a way to downgrade your kernel
<hsychla> no PPA no nothing?
<pragmaticenigma> PPAs are not supported here hsychla ... they are use at your own risk
<pragmaticenigma> PPAs are supported by their independent maintainers
<hsychla> what happens to old ubuntu kernels? are they deleted and purged from history forever? I can't imagine they are...
<pirla> hsychla: you may use a repo from a previous ubuntu build, but apt always tries to get latest version of installed packages
<pragmaticenigma> hsychla: They are not purged from existence, but there isn't a way to downgrade.
<pirla> so you'll get a "packagename" is already the newest version
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: That's not how repositories work
<pirla> pragmaticenigma: more or less
<pragmaticenigma> no... they don't work that way
<pirla> in debian I made it to install a package from a previous version this way
<pirla> but the package was not in the current version, so this is why I made it
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: That is called pinning ... that has nothing to do with the repository
<pirla> oh, ok
<rfm> the kernels exist in the repos as different packages (with the linux version in the package name)
<pirla> there's always room for new things to learn ;)
<pirla> Any help with IrDA?
<pirla> hsychla: May be you want to manually compile the Kernel?
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: such a thing is not supported here
<pirla> Oh, I see
<hsychla> > They are not purged from existence, but there isn't a way to downgrade.
<pirla> pragmaticenigma: Please, could you help me with InfraRed?
<hsychla> I am currently at 4.15. so no downgrade needed
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: This is the best I can find for helping you with LIRC... LIRC is typically something managed my applications that support it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<hsychla> pirla " May be you want to manually compile the Kernel?" Hell no! :)
<pirla> Thanks, checking out
<pirla> Here's the output of configuring lirc: http://paste.debian.net/1133442/
<pirla> And lircd returns segmentation fault
<pirla> Nevermind, please, can you help with Motorola SM56 modem?
<pirla> I downloaded the driver tarballs, but I have troubles compiling+
<pirla> http://paste.debian.net/1133444/
<pragmaticenigma> pirla: as I told you earlier... compiled applications and code are not supported here
<pirla> Oh, sorry
<pirla> I made it to install the module, or at least I guess so
<pirla> I installed sl-modem-dkms
<ioria> pirla, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup/MotorolaSm56
<pirla> Yes, that's what I'm following, but I have problems compiling
<ioria> pirla, install libc6-dev
<ioria> pirla, and note that sl-modem-daemon != sl-modem-dkms
<pirla> I already have
<pirla> Ok
<ioria> pirla,  the missing sys/cdefs.h  is actually in libc6-dev
<pirla> But installing tells it's already the newest version
<ioria> pirla,  ls /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/cdefs.h
<pirla> found
<pirla> Maybe I need to alter makefile?
<ioria> pirla,  maybe the source has an incorrect header (that's why we cannot support that stuff here)
<pirla> Yes, it's very likely. In fact, the driver release is from 2011
<ioria> pirla,  nope, it's from 2007
<pirla> slmodem-2.9.11-20110321 I opened the source page for wget and grab the latest
<pirla> Isn't it any pre-built driver?
<ioria> pirla,  told you it wont be easy
<ioria> pirla, sy, but can you see the device in lspci at least ?
<pirla> not sure
<ioria> what you mean not sure ?
<pirla> http://paste.debian.net/1133449/
<pirla> Because may be detected as audio card
<pirla> could be this entry: 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<FreVal> Trying to get into the discord website, but i keep getting the error  "This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below."
<ioria> pirla, i don't think so
<pragmaticenigma> FreVal: That is not an Ubuntu issue. That is a problem with the hosting website
<pirla> FreVal: I'm getting this error too, but I made to connect just an hour ago. Maybe the server is down
<pirla> ioria: why?
<FreVal> Ok, so here is an ubuntu related issue: Everytime i boot up my Ubuntu i get an "Send Error" message.
<ioria> pirla, because that is the System Management Bus
<pirla> LOL Ok
<pirla> So I guess it's not listed
<pirla> But my bluetooth adapter is neither, so...
<krauser> I'm going insade with this problem. I got a new computer, installed windows and Debian but I cannot install any version of Ubuntu(LTS, 19,10, etc) because I get tons of mounting errors, this one refers to Ubuntu LTS: https://imgur.com/a/Q7O3Zgv I disabled fast boot, tried with uefi only, tried uefi with legacy, tried legacy only, nothing works. Brand is an ASUS prime 2390M-Plus. This could also be because of the sdd drive(nvme0n1p1) but I
<krauser> don't know anymore, I have no clue why I could install Debian and Arch alongside windows but can't with Ubuntu. I'm missing something
<ioria> pirla, try  scanmodem : https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup/Scanmodem
<pragmaticenigma> FreVal: Check your log files... they will help you find what is generating that error message
<Scriptonaut> ubuntu is trying to update to 19.10. It's trying to make me set a secure boot password. I don't want secure boot. It says that I can proceed without confirming a password, and some third party drivers might not work correctly. That's fine, I'll just disable secure boot. But the dist upgrade wizard has me stuck in a loop
<Scriptonaut> when I leave the password blank, it complains that my password isn't long enough. How do I skip this secure boot part of the upgrade?
<pragmaticenigma> krauser: Possibly this will help, otherwise, you're not alone with issues installing Ubuntu to an Acer computer: https://askubuntu.com/a/886561
<FreVal> Ok pragmaticenigma, looking at the logfiles now.
<pirla> ioria: no luck either
<pirla> http://paste.debian.net/1133453/
<FreVal> [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<FreVal> Does anyone know what that means?. Its from my System logfiles.
<pirla> I guess it's something with RAM, because FIFO means First In First Out and it's managed in memory, indeed
<pirla> underrun means the data is already released and it can't re fill the buffer in time
<FreVal> Here is my logile, not sure why i keep getting the error message at startup : https://pastebin.com/X5TXUC3E
<puff> I'm trying out ubuntu 18.04 stock after years of using xubuntu.
<puff> Not enjoying it so far :-).
<puff> One thing I'm trying to figure out right now is workspaces, I've figured out the whole Activities/dynamic workspaces thing, but it looks like workspaces don't seem to work well with alt-tab/alt-backtick. When I alt-tab or alt-backtick, it lists *all* of the windows, not just the ones on my current workspace.  This makes it kinda less than useful.
<pirla> TLDR, sorry
<pirla> Could you just paste errors? May be by putting "| grep ror" at the line end
<pirla> FreVal: read above
<FreVal> Not sure how to find the logfiles in the terminal. I used the Log application.
<FreVal> pirla
<pirla> I see. IIRC, the command is "sudo dmesg | grep ror", but I'm unsure that's that log
<pirla> FreVal:
<FreVal> pirla, https://pastebin.com/fEqVKHz8
<pirla> the output seems the libc is faulty, but I don't count on it
<pirla> you got a segmentation fault with it btw
<FreVal> It realy doesnt tell me much pirla, i realy dont know what is going on and how to fix this issue
<pirla> neither me, sorry
<pirla> maybe you can update libc, but it's a dangerous thing IMHO
<pirla> and afaik
<pirla> ioria: Please, can you help with ScanModem?
<FreVal> :S hmm
<ioria> pirla, well, there's no much to help with that
<pirla> Did you see the output?
<ioria> pirla, you should check  the gathered  logs
<pirla> Especially this line: Using scanout.00:1b.0 data, and writing guidance to ModemData.txt
<pirla> where?
<ioria> pirla, i'am thinking that you might need some 32 bit libraries
<pirla> May be, I'm looking at ModemData.txt and is reported there too
<Wizard_> Hi. I would like to install ubuntu (or even ubuntu server) on nvme drive. are there any known issues with that? i read that there might be some problems on certains moboards.
<ioria> pirla, like libc6-dev-i386 and such but then we'll probably go down the drain
<ducasse> Wizard_: should work just fine, tias
<Wizard_> ducasse: ok, good to know. thanx
<FreVal> Anyone know what I can / should do about this ? https://pastebin.com/fEqVKHz8 ?
<pirla> http://paste.debian.net/1133456/
<sashapont> Hi all
<ioria> pirla, yes, The audio card hosts a softmodem chip
<sashapont> How i can uninstall the QXL graphics driver?
<pirla> Phew, almost done: Just getting this error: http://paste.debian.net/1133458/
<FreVal> Should I update from 18.04 to the newest release ? :O
<puff> If anyone's curious, the answer to my question about alt-tab and multiple workspaces appears to be to use alt-esc, which cycles through all the windows in the current workspace.
<pirla> ioria: isn't it there any prebuilt driver I can install with apt?
<ioria> pirla, open  modem_main.c   and add    #include <sys/sysmacros.h>
<ioria> pirla, not that i'am aware of
<pirla> where should I add that line?
<ioria> pirla, i thought you were familiar with this :  at top , where you see the others #include
<pirla> Nevermind, problem solved
<FreVal> brb
<pirla> How to "make install"?
<ioria> pirla, why don't you read the page i linked : https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Dialup/MotorolaSm56
<pirla> No, sorrt, I just make the modem folder, not the whole package
<pirla> I'm already watching that page, but info are outdated
<pirla> cc1: fatal error: /lib/modules/5.3.0-40-generic/build/include/linux/modversions.h: no such file or directory
<pirla> ioria:
<oerheks> pirla,  i see sl-modem in our repos.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sl-modem/
<ioria> sl-modem is the source package (from there you get 2 binary : daemon and dkms)
<pirla> what should I do with that url?
<oerheks> read it, and apt install sl-modem ?
<pirla> I guess I have to add a repo?
<FreVal> https://pastebin.com/jXzBxLUi hmmm I cant figure this out...
<ioria> !info sl-modem eoan
<ubottu> Package sl-modem does not exist in eoan
<pirla> Yes, but that page tells there's a version for it
<ioria> pirla, i told you that is the source package (not the binary)
<pirla> Oh, sorry. What's the download link? I didn't find anything
<pirla> Following links gives info about debugging
<pirla> found
<FreVal> Anyone here that can help me figure out what is wrong ? https://pastebin.com/jXzBxLUi
<sixwheeledbeast> FreVal: Some ACPI issue, tried updating the BIOS or using ACPI workarounds if it's causing an issue with booting or whatever.
<FreVal> Ok, have not tried any of that. But i can give it a go
<pirla> I'm still getting that error
<oerheks> FreVal, line #15; [    3.121957] EXT4-fs (nvme0n1p5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<oerheks> some trouble with filesystem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<stoner19> struggling with an upgrade from cosmic (18.10) to eoan (19.04). Is there a simple method to doing this?
<sixwheeledbeast> Ah well spotted it's remounting read only then
<FreVal> oerheks, I will look in to it.
<stoner19> not sure if this posted before my client actually joined the channel, so sorry if its a repeat...struggling with an upgrade from cosmic (18.10) to eoan (19.04). Is there a simple method to doing this?
<stoner19> actually, disco is 19.04. That is what I am looking for. LTS.
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> follow that wiki, should work
<sixwheeledbeast> Next LTS is 20.04 current is 18.04
<stoner19> well shoot
<oerheks> 19.04 is EOL .. so you would get to 19.10
<stoner19> is it best to upgrade until next LTS?
<oerheks> stoner19, that is up to you,18.10 gives no updates, so it is vulnerable.
<FreVal> oerheks, I cant figure it out. I cant use fsck on any of the nvme partitions.
<stoner19> I have had so many issues with things not working as they should on 18.10
<stoner19> but so many things already running on it so it would be difficult to fully reinstall the os
<stoner19> back to 18.04
<FreVal> brb rebooting, trying to check the bios.
<stoner19> "An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool." using do-release-upgrade
<stoner19> guess I need to upgrade to disco first
<ducasse> stoner19: you do
<stoner19> is there a simple method of doing this since do-release-upgrade doesn't let me?
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | stoner19
<ubottu> stoner19: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stoner19> yes, I understand "Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities" but its a little late for that because 18.10 is already EOL
<vlatko01981> Hello fellas. I have problem running program due to "`GLIBC_2.29' not found". Any Ideas how to fix that?
<sixwheeledbeast> stoner19: does do release upgrade fail?
<sarnold> vlatko01981: where'd you get the program in question?
<vlatko01981> @sarnold: http://www.flashtool.net/downloads_linux.php
<ducasse> stoner19: read the last link from ubottu
<stoner19> sixwheeledbeast yes, I get "	"An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool.""
<stoner19> which makes sense
<stoner19> ok, thank you. will give it a read
<sarnold> vlatko01981: that version of glibc matches what was shipped in disco -- *probably* the version from eoan would work too. you could either install 19.10 directly on a computer or you could try to run the program in an lxd instance
<rana_ans> Hey I need help with ubuntu mate 18.04 installed on pi 3b+
<rana_ans> problem: when I try connecting to a wifi network, pi restarts
<rana_ans> I was running raspbian before installing ubuntu on pi and it wasn't an issue there
<stoner19> ducasse thanks and sorry. for some reason my sources.list didn't save when I added the old-releases
<stoner19> trying it again now
<rana_ans> anyone who could help with the problem I'm facing?
<vlatko01981> sarnold: since I don't have a clue what lxd is, I'll just live boot into 19.10. Thanks!
<rana_ans> vlatko01981: LXD is a kinda virtual machine that runs linux on windows or somthing like that
<sarnold> vlatko01981: aha! makes sense :D I hadn't thought of a live instance, good idea
<ducasse> no, lxd is a container setup
<vlatko01981> rana_ans: you think of WSL
<vlatko01981> IIRC
<sarnold> vlatko01981: lxd is neat, but it'd be a fair amount of work to get a firmware flashing dealy to work through it https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/introduction/
<vlatko01981> I'd be going for live boot. Thank you for helping me
<rana_ans> ok now anybody who can help me?
<rana_ans> problem: when I try connecting to a wifi network, pi restarts
<sarnold> rana_ans: I'd never seen anyone mention that before
<sarnold> rana_ans: I had a poor time getting my rpi3b+ on to wifi but it was never *that* bad
<rana_ans> yeah I'm stuck at this problem too Idk what to do with that
<sarnold> rana_ans: which image did you use?
<rana_ans> sarnold: ubuntu-mate-18.04.2-beta1-desktop-arm64+raspi3-ext4.img
<rana_ans> I downloaded it from ubuntu mate site
<rana_ans> is it a problem with x64 ? I didnt know what to install 32 or 64, I just went with the thought of windows :D
<sarnold> rana_ans: hmm, I wonder if they've got an 18.04.4 image ..
<rana_ans> sarnold: or maybe a problem with voltage? because I dont think there could be any other issues with it right
<rana_ans> do you want the link I downloaded it from?
<sarnold> rana_ans: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/bionic/release/ has some 18.04.4 images -- though they are preinstalled server images, you'll need to do something like apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop^  once it's installed to get the gui you want
<sarnold> rana_ans: undervoltage might be it, they apaprently require more juice than most chargers are prepared to deliver
<rana_ans> umm I think I have connected a 2.5A adapter
<rana_ans> sarnold: I download the image from here: https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<rana_ans> Im gonna run apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop and see if it solves
<anden> what's going on with xrandr? 50% of the time when i boot up my system, i cannot use xrandr, it fails with the error message 'xrandr: output LVDS1 cannot use rotation "normal" reflection "none"'
<anden> logging out and back in usually fixes it then
<anden> also, switching compositors does not help so it's not related to that
<anden> actually i'm thinking the problem is happening prior to logging in even, because when it does happen, the login window does not appear on my second screen
<anden> only after logging back out
<rana_ans> sarnold: thanks it is undervoltage that causes the pi to crash,
<rana_ans> Good night.
<sarnold> rana_ans: "yay" I guess :)
<sarnold> thanks :) have good night :)
<rana_ans> :P
<anden> another problem i have is xvkbd doesn't seem to work whatsoever under Lubuntu 18.04 - under 16.04 and 19.04 it works fine (tested all from live environments so it shouldn't be a config problem)
<Sven_vB> I multistrapped an Ubuntu bionic amd64, including NetworkManager, and a conf file in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/ with "[main] plugins=ifupdown [ifupdown] managed=true". works fine in one computer, but in another, NM just won't manage my interfaces. any ideas? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/00323b11
<Sven_vB> anden, what did try, what did you expect it to do, and what did it do instead?
<Sven_vB> +you
<anden> Sven_vB: for the xvkbd problem or xrandr? since i posted two questions
<FreVal> Anyone know what this is about "[    3.152790] EXT4-fs (nvme0n1p5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<anden> but actually, the answer for both is it happens with any or without arguments to the command. and what it does instead is nothing at all
<Sven_vB> anden, I meant anden. for the xrandr problem, it might be a race condition, e.g. your display manager starting before the display driver is fully loaded.
<anden> i see
<Sven_vB> err sorry I meant xvkbd
<anden> any log i can check to confirmt hat?
<Sven_vB> maybe /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0, anything in /var/log/lightdm/ (I recommend lightdm. :D)
<anden> anything in particular i should be looking for?
<Sven_vB> have you tried waiting half a minute longer before you login?
<Sven_vB> ideally anything that differs between sessions where xrandr works and where it doesn't. :)
<anden> i'll have to check that, thanks
 * Sven_vB tries the NM config with += for the plugin, just to be sure
<pirla> I'm trying to make configure kernel, but I get this: http://paste.debian.net/1133476/
<ducasse> pirla: building kernels is not something we support
<pirla> ok
<ducasse> pirla: that said, install flex
<pirla> Yes, I realised after writing
<ducasse> pirla: why are you building a kernel, though?
<pirla> no, trying to get modversions.h from the source
<pirla> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18260708/can-not-find-linux-modversions-h
<pirla> brb
<pirla> Back
<pirla> No luck either
<pirla> Gonna get the bed, cu
<l0rdn1x> hello
<anden> so, xvkbd does not work with the -xsendevent parameter, nothing gets sent, under Lubuntu 18.04 - any idea why?
<anden> like i previously mentioned, it works under 16.04 and 19.04 but not 18.04 (tested all in live environments)
<anden> and another problem, when i remap my capslock key to AltGr, it breaks my actual AltGr key. this works in the live environment so i guess it is conflicting with some config i did, but i can't guess what. the command used is:
<anden> xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = ISO_Level3_Shift"
<anden> it actually breaks AltGr completely, neither Caps Lock or the real AltGr behaves fully like AltGr, some key combos no longer work like expected
<anden> hm ok i just realised what it is, it's a result of me swapping ctrl and capslock keys
<ducasse> anden: see if you can get what you want with setxkbmap instead of xmodmap, read the xkeyboard-config man page
<anden> thanks
<Sven_vB> I tried whether upgrading my packages might fix the NetworkManager issues, but I get this error: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/e5c0c6b0 is there a way to make dpkg skip chown or ignore its failure?
<Sven_vB> still using Ubuntu bionic amd64
<Sven_vB> anden, afair you'll want to reconfigure modifiers, not keycodes.
<Sven_vB> keycode is for when that key acts as the last-pressed key
<anden> thanks, i actually figured it out though
<anden> basically, the problem is that i'm sometimes using an external keyboard and sometimes not
<Sven_vB> oh yeah
<anden> so i solved it by having a script that runs at boot time to check if my external kb is connected
<anden> and it's all good now
<anden> just need to fix that xvkbd -xsendevent problem
<Sven_vB> even better would be to have a udev script that triggers anytime you connect an external keyboard.
<Sven_vB> what are you trying to achieve with that command?
<anden> yeah, that's what i was thinking. i've never done that but i really should
<anden> well, i'm using an ancient keyboard which has an unusual layout, so i run that with xbindkeys to send some keys it is missing
<Sven_vB> another cheap way is, if connecting your keyboard creates a directory in /sys/, have systemd watch for such files.
<anden> if i remove the -xsendevent parameter it actually behaves as expected, but IIRC it doesn't send the key to some applications (because they were created with a different library or whatever?)
<anden> but -xsendeven seems to work everywhere, on my other distro where it actually works
<Sven_vB> can xdotool send the key?
<anden> i remember trying with that and xte also, but getting the same problem where it wouldn't work in all programs
<anden> it's been a few years since i experimented with that though, so i could be mistaken
<Sven_vB> a problem might be with apps that poll whether the key is currently pressed, rather than monitoring key press events.
<Sven_vB> in that case it might help to have xdotool send key down, wait a bit, key up.
<anden> yeah, i remember getting problems where my physical modifier key being held down still caused some problems, so i tried sending a keyup event but in the end it wouldn't work out very well
<anden> i always managed to cause one problem or another
<Sven_vB> what kind of app has the problems?
<anden> the xsendevent just seemed to be the magic silver bullet to everything, and i don't understand why it doesn't work under 18.04 in particular but in older and also newer distros
<anden> i would have to find that again too
<Sven_vB> is the app able to receive that key via remote control like VNC?
<anden> that's a good question, i would have to test that too
<anden> i'll be looking into that more later though, it's getting late now and i have to sleep. but thanks so much for the help, it's very appreciated!
<Sven_vB> glad I could help :)
<l0rdn1x> anyone have keybase?
 * Sven_vB temporarily re-mounted /boot with gid=root so dpkg would shut up about the owner of boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-91-lowlatency, and it did.
<Sven_vB> still there's gotta be a better way
<Sven_vB> way of least resistance would probably be to create a tiny dpkg memorial partition next to my ESP and do advanced regexp voodoo in GRUB.
<people398594> how do i get the scroll lock key to work in a stock ubuntu 18.04 installation
<Sven_vB> people398594, what shall that key do, and what does it do instead?
<people398594> its useful for changing whether the arrow keys scroll or not in spreadsheets
<people398594> its also supposed to toggle a keyboard light
<people398594> i'm using gnome
<Sven_vB> does it toggle the keyboard light in gnome?
#ubuntu 2020-03-05
<Sven_vB> (next questions would be whether it does toggle while Ubuntu starts up, if you know how to enter the BIOS or EFI setup, whether it toggles there, ??? to discern hardware failure.)
<people398594> it doesnt toggle the keyboard light in gnome
<people398594> it toggles if i boot into windows
<people398594> i'll check on the other things but i'm going to have to log out for a minute
<pragmaticenigma> When people gets back.. they just need to run "xmodmap -e 'add mod3 = Scroll_Lock'" in terminal to enable scroll lock
<pragmaticenigma> and then set up a script to run on login
<people398594> Okay, so some answers: (1) The scroll lock toggles while Ubuntu is booting but stops being able to toggle when the DM starts
<people398594> (2) The scroll lock toggles fine in the BIOS
<sarnold> Thu 05 00:22:33 < pragmaticenigma> When people gets back.. they just need to run "xmodmap -e 'add mod3 = Scroll_Lock'" in terminal to enable scroll lock
<people398594> (3) The scroll lock will not toggle in GNOME, nor will it toggle if I log out into the DM
<sarnold> Thu 05 00:22:47 < pragmaticenigma> and then set up a script to run on login
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, sarnold, hi, glad to see you here! :D do you happen to have a better idea for taming my dpkg's insistence on chgrp-ing my /boot/vmlinuz-*?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: what's the problem?
<people398594> That solution worked excellently! thanks!
<Sven_vB> <Sven_vB> I tried whether upgrading my packages might fix the NetworkManager issues, but I get this error: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/e5c0c6b0 is there a way to make dpkg skip chown or ignore its failure?¶ * Sven_vB temporarily re-mounted /boot with gid=root so dpkg would shut up about the owner of boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-91-lowlatency, and it did.
<Sven_vB> but manually remounting isn't a good approach I think
<Sven_vB> in case /boot is a FAT fs, IMO ideally dpkg should keep trying to chown/chgrp but ignore failure.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: what's in dmesg?
<Sven_vB> dunno, I'll try and reproduce it.
<Sven_vB> oh. meh. looks like that update killed my network connection.
<Sven_vB> however now NM actually does manage the devices, that's progress at least. I wonder if multistrap might have installed old versions of packages.
<Sven_vB> niiiice, NM works now. so at least that problem is solved.
<Sven_vB> so I tried to reinstall my vmlinuz. OS is Ubuntu bionic amd64. these are the latest error messages: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/d3428fcd no new messages appeared in "dmesg --follow" while I ran aptitude.
<Sven_vB> there are currently no files in /boot. (I moved all of them to /boot/bak)
<Sven_vB> (moved them before I ran aptitude)
<Sven_vB> mountpoint /boot is the ESP, formatted as FAT32, with GRUB in /boot/EFI/BOOT/grub.efi
<Sven_vB> I guess I'll go with the extra partition and GRUB magic.
<HeliNomad> Does anyone have experience running Ubunutu on a Threadripper 3990x?
<HeliNomad> I'm thinking about building an encoder machine but running only Ubuntu Server on it
<Bashing-om> HeliNomad: A place to start the research: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=2004-CPU-3990X-Plus-FX-9590
<HeliNomad> Yes I saw that one...
<HeliNomad> was a little worried that it seems that I can't use LTS with threadripper
<HeliNomad> Was hoping maybe someone had some first hand on that.
<HeliNomad> This would be in a production environment so stability is key for long encodes.
<HeliNomad> I know many will say, then just go EPYC but we are on a tight budget.
<renomd> how does ffmpeg not get sued ? supporting all those patented codecs
<pragmaticenigma> renomd: That's a great question to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux ... If you have a Ubuntu related support issue, please feel free to ask for help here.
<renomd> i see, thanks
<Rockwood> hi
<Rockwood> i wanna config on ssh server
<Rockwood> idk about steps for ssh server config
<sarnold> Rockwood: just doing an apt install ssh will get you most of the way there
<Rockwood> okay
<sarnold> Rockwood: but note that any ssh server exposed to the public internet will get *tons* of automated bruteforce scans for common usernames and passwords
<sarnold> Rockwood: it's best to configure your clients to use ssh key authentication and disable ssh passwords
<Rockwood> sure i will do that
<Rockwood> key config
<sarnold> you can of course just use good passwords, but that's harder than it sounds, hehe
<Rockwood> sudo apt install is enough?
<sarnold> sudo apt install ssh
<sarnold> that installs both server and client
<Rockwood> installed
<Rockwood> now i wanna access this from client
<Rockwood> so how to config key
<sarnold> Rockwood: ssh-keygen
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> sarnold, enter file in which, what should be there?
<Rockwood> sarnold, enter file in which save key, what should be there?
<Rockwood> is it for name?
<sarnold> Rockwood: if it offers a default, that default is probably good
<Rockwood> just need a enter?
<sarnold> yeah, I think so
<sarnold> (it's been years since I've used it, sorry)
<Rockwood> done
<Rockwood> now?
<sarnold> Rockwood: now use ssh-copy-id to copy the public portion of the key to the server
<Rockwood> where i ve to paste ssh-copy-id?
<Rockwood> sarnold,
<sarnold> Rockwood: you use ssh-copy-id on the client machine to copy the public portion of your ssh key to the ssh server
<Rockwood> sarnold, done
<Rockwood> now anymore thing i ve to do for ssh connect on client
<sarnold> can you rephrase that?
<Rockwood> yes
<Rockwood> i set there
<Rockwood> means anymore steps are remain for prepare SSH server?
<Rockwood> sarnold,
<sarnold> Rockwood: if you can log in to your server with your ssh keys, then you can edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and find the password authentication line, and remove the comment:
<sarnold> PasswordAuthentication no
<sarnold> then sudo systemctl restart ssh
<Rockwood> okay
<sarnold> I can't recall if errors would print out immediately or not, so check systemctl status ssh   before going much further
<sarnold> alright, time for me to go :) have fun Rockwood
<Rockwood> its showing connection close on port
<Rockwood> closed
<sarnold> but it looks like ssh is running?
<sarnold> that connection closed onport *might* be one of the password bruteforce scanners I mentioned
<sarnold> can you log in again (check from a new terminal, don't close that one you've already got open, because it might be a pain to get back to the server otherwise :)
<sarnold> and make sure you can log in with your key, then make sure that you can't log in with your password
<sarnold> and now, off I go :)
<Rockwood> thanks
<Rockwood> cya
<pirla> Hello everyone. I got modem to work so far, unsure about how I did. Now, I'd like to configure IrDA
<pirla> Uhm, maybe are you all sleeping?
<pirla> In fact it's quite early
<pirla> or late, depending on the point of view
<ScowlingSoup> anyone here?
<ScowlingSoup> emmm
<pirla> Hello everyone
<pirla> How can I list infrared devices on my system?
<pirla> There's a command I ran, but can't remember which
<pirla> Nevermin, it was ir-keytable
<vuurdraak> good morning all, i wanted to vent my dissatisfaction, going from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, that i need to use 3 different hoops to jump through, to get all the context menu items in nautilus and the desktop back that where standard in 16.04, namely create text file on desktop, del perma & create link & refresh in nautilus
<vuurdraak> thumbs up though for obs now shipping standard with NVENC support from the repository, so i didnt need to build it my self this time with days of headaches :)
<alnr> is there a sources.list generator for 19.10 in usa? or at least a link to what sources.list should be for eoan? i'm getting unable to locate package iptables-persistent, i think i need a multiverse entry in sources?
<Kangarooo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1214856/how-to-install-software-deb-that-has-dependency-problems?noredirect=1#comment2041839_1214856 How to install software *.deb that has dependency problems?
<ducasse> Kangarooo: did you read the answers on that page?
<vuurdraak> apt-cache depends package-name    -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/80655/how-can-i-check-dependency-list-for-a-deb-package
<vuurdraak> obsolete stuff depending on things not installed can sometimes break other things though, be carefull out there ;)
<vuurdraak> sorry i forgot to add Kangarooo infornt, so chat blinks if ur not looking at it, i apologize
<Kangarooo> @ducasse  yes, didnt work command line answers.
<ducasse> Kangarooo: which release is this? and please provide full output, use a pastebin.
<Woodpecker> I am afraid I might have a virus or have been hacked
<Woodpecker> I just found my trash full of all of my directories
<Woodpecker> and before, something tried to randomly print
<vuurdraak> Woodpecker,   you have booted from a live usb stick to see this ?
<Woodpecker> vuurdraak: nope, I don't want to reboot in case my things go bye bye or in case its an ssd error
<vuurdraak> if you boot from a live usb stick unless its some very nasty goverment virus in your bios, it should at least start up without a virus
<vuurdraak> if it s a virus
<vuurdraak> if its a failing disk, then back up as quickly as posible
<Woodpecker> Has anyone ever experienced this?
<Woodpecker> yeah
<vuurdraak> you could run a virus scanner also
<vuurdraak> not seen all my folders end up in trash no
<Woodpecker> Im on 19.04, it wouldnt update me before because of bad ppas
<Woodpecker> do those virus scanners actually work?
<Woodpecker> clamav I think?
<ducasse> 19.04 is eol, no longer supported
<vuurdraak> i reinstalled ubuntu two days agao, i had two virus scanners on demand installed before clamav & sophos both free, i dont know if there are many linux virus signators though, they are mostely ment to scan for virusses in mail
<Woodpecker> couldnt hurt to try
<vuurdraak> true
<vuurdraak> wow i just discovered clam av is no longer in the repostory, thanks for reminding me to get both virus scanners back though i forgot about them :')
<Woodpecker> what the hell is happening https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Jv17v2Vx/image.png
<vuurdraak> in 18.04
<vuurdraak> it looks prety weird
<vuurdraak> personaly i would boot from a live usb stick, if its a virus it would kick it out temporarely, if its a failing disk and the disk still works halve it should still work from the live usb, as u can 'try out ubuntu' and still copy and do stuff
<Woodpecker> vuurdraak: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EuDp8Rf8/image.png
<Woodpecker> what is going on!?
<Kangarooo> thats the expected behaviour of that distro :D
<Kangarooo> idk joke
<Woodpecker> ah nvm I think my usb key ran out of space
<Kangarooo> @ducasse  https://pastebin.com/kEphDqfU
<vuurdraak> Woodpecker,  sorry i can not send you more usb sticks :')
<Woodpecker> !cookie | vuurdraak
<ubottu> vuurdraak: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vuurdraak> i got one usb stick always with ubuntu on it to boot/reaque from
<vuurdraak> resque*, and thanks :')
<ducasse> Kangarooo: which release is this?
<Kangarooo> 20.04
<ducasse> !20.04 |  Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<vuurdraak> i need to go afk , may everybody find a solution to their problem
<ducasse> Kangarooo: other than that, 20.04 doesn't have python2
<Kangarooo> @ducasse i just will use it and isntalled 5 days and 2 days ago to help bugs also.
<Kangarooo> ill stay with it daily version
<Kangarooo> ok ill do another partition install of pop linux to test for fun
<ducasse> Kangarooo: that package is not going to run on it
<Kangarooo> @ducasse  so no solution at all means sometimes locked out of versions. :(
<ducasse> Kangarooo: to run it you need to stay on 18.04. you should  also not be running 20.04 if you can't figure problems like this out yourself
<Kangarooo> well i didint use 18.04 because of Ubuntu bad menu, and another app not working on it. Should i go back to 14.04 when grass was greener and no corona viruss government.. Ill need to then try other distros or to use Bug #1.....
<ducasse> 14.04 is eol
<Woodpecker> ... WHY ARE THERE WEIRD RUSSIAN PROGRAMS ON MY COMPUTER?! https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/uuO0iWnh/image.png
<Woodpecker> It looks like it was installed on wine or something
<Kangarooo> @Woodpecker
<Woodpecker> im so paranoid right now because of the random printing and random stuff being put into my directory
<Woodpecker> into my trash bin*
<Kangarooo> @Woodpecker  theres writtenin russian ProTanks Multipack.
<Woodpecker> uninstalled, purged
<Woodpecker> its gone
<Woodpecker> Kangarooo: ah that makes sense.
<stdedos> Hello there! My 16.04 system froze beyond rescuing yesterday (not even Ctrl+Alt+Fx worked), and I had to forcefully restart. I am trying to investigate what went wrong /usr/bin/time strace journalctl --list-boots gives me this https://privatebin.net/?1ac25cd84044d884#9GHTLRWZcdu6dRSGNnhYdxt9XJCKhHcJYLJxMvRF2NJM
<vuurdraak> Woodpecker, I have disabled wine to run from the command line, it can run only on my system through playonlinux & lutris, upside of a windows virus running through wine is that it cant hide from the system monitor though
<mgedmin> how are you getting strace messages from a command that doesn't involve strace?
<Woodpecker> im curious whether there have been wine viruses...
<vuurdraak> windows virusses can be just as devestating in wine as on native windows, no need for a special wine virus
<mgedmin> stdedos: anyway, journalctl -b -1 -e is a good way to see the last messages from the previous boot, but usually after a crash the machine dies before being able to save the last log messages on disk so you usually don't get anything useful
<ducasse> Woodpecker: 19.04 is end-of-life, if you want support here you need to upgrade
<vuurdraak> Woodpecker, a windows virus running on wine giving a delete command works just fine deleting all ur stuff in linux
<Woodpecker> ducasse: im trying to do that right now
<Woodpecker> ducasse: whats the command? do-release-upgrade?
<stdedos> mgedmin so what are my alternatives to at least have some information when that happens?
<ducasse> Woodpecker: yes
<ducasse> !upgrade | Woodpecker
<ubottu> Woodpecker: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Woodpecker> thanks
<vuurdraak> Woodpecker, make sure you backed up all important stuff, like maybe your whole user folder
<vuurdraak> i had to reinstall fresh two days agao, as my dist upgrade faileed form 16.04 lts to 18.04
<Woodpecker> I think I got the important things
<stdedos> mgedmin logs from the freeze day are mixed with logs from the previous day
<stdedos> Most interesting keywords are: oom killer, canary thread starving, and SIGABORT
<ahub> Hey, so I've plugged my dumbphone in my computer, set it to (USB storage mode) and I can't mount it on ubuntu. I don't understand why. I've copied the logs I get when I type `dmesg` here. http://ix.io/2dro
<mgedmin> stdedos: oh yeah, out of memory conditions can make the system appear to freeze for a looooooong time (tens of minutes)
<mgedmin> things are worse when you have no swap file/partition
<mgedmin> technically the system is not frozen, it's just busy 99.99999% of the time reading and writing memory pages from/to disk, and has no time to react to things like key events
<mgedmin> I also usually have no patience to wait to see if the oom killer manages do do its job properly
<mgedmin> and reboot with the magic alt-sysrq-s,u,b
<Oddmonger> hello
<Oddmonger> can you tell me if the tree command is present in a default installation ?
<Oddmonger> ok found it i have to install it
<Oddmonger> see you :)
<TheFuzzball> So, I've installed 18.04.4 LTS on an AMD64 system, and one on a Raspberry Pi 4 (AMD64) system, and they have different kernel versions
<TheFuzzball> Is it normal for two up-to-date 18.04.4 LTS installations to have two vastly (4.15.0 vs 5.3.0) different kernel versions?
<mgedmin> sort of, yes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mgedmin> if you install 18.04 LTS on one machine, you get the original 4.15 kernel; if you upgrade it to 18.04.4, you won't get the HWE kernel automatically
<mgedmin> if you install 18.04.4 LTS, you'll get the HWE kernel
<mgedmin> the idea is not to touch a working system, but to make new install media use a new kernel because newer hardware might require it
<mgedmin> you can always opt in and install the hwe kernel on older installs, if you wish
<sixwheeledbeast> RPi4 will be ARM64 too?
<oerheks> rasppi 4 is not AMD.. it is ARM
<sixwheeledbeast> Doesn't take away from the HWE info above but arm64 version may run a different kernel
<oerheks> +1
<oerheks> 5.0.0.23 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/linux-image-5.0.0-23-generic-lpae
<sixwheeledbeast> You can run arm64 on Pi3 and 4 AFAIK
<sixwheeledbeast> hf on Pi2 and Pi1 was armel.
<TheFuzzball> mgedmin Excellent info, thanks! I did a fresh install of 18.04.4 so I figured I'd get latest kernel on both. I expect the Pi4 requires the newer kernel so the image starts with that.
<TheFuzzball> I just did `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04` to bump the amd64 install to 5.3.0 and I'm happy now
<mgedmin> ah, right, I didn't stop to consider that different architectures may have different kernels
<TheFuzzball> I only really care because I'm using them as kubernetes nodes and I want to minimise any risk in the kernel version breaking things
<mgedmin> I believe the HWE kernel is only available for AMD64 and i386
<mgedmin> you have different CPU architectures and you're worried about kernel versions? ;)
<oerheks> !hew
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TheFuzzball> The base image I flashed the pi4 with (https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi/thank-you?version=18.04.4&architecture=arm64+raspi3) has 5.3.0 by default
<TheFuzzball> mgedmin Good point :D
<waveform> TheFuzzball, just to expand on sixwheeledbeast's info: the arm64 images are supported on pi3, 3+, cm3, cm3+, pi4 - I'm vaguely hoping to add pi2 (rev1.2) boards to that at some point but it's not a high priority; armhf obviously works on all
<waveform> (well, all supported models - we don't support the 0/1)
<TheFuzzball> Yep - somehow Ubuntu Server is the first distribution I've found that officially supports arm64 on the Pi4 - which is astounding. I read the Debian FAQ on it and it read kinda like "don't use raspberry pi they're crap"
<TheFuzzball> I had an issue where there were no 32-bit arm docker images available for several things I need - specifically sonobouy to actually verify by kubernetes cluster is functioning correctly
<waveform> TheFuzzball, I'm fairly sure I've seen arch and gentoo users with arm64 on the pi - no idea if it's official
<sixwheeledbeast> arm thing kinda puts me off RPi TBH. There are plenty of SBC's that are amd64 although not at the same price.
<abhstract> hello
<TheFuzzball> waveform Arch was my other choice - but didn't find good docs telling me arm64 is officially supported, or providing any images
<TheFuzzball> Didn't look at Gentoo, but if it's a choice between Ubuntu Server and Gentoo, I'd just pick Ubuntu
<TheFuzzball> sixwheeledbeast ARM is lower power and cheaper tho. I don't like that the Pi uses an old ARM chip relative to the smartphone market, for example. So they're a lot slower.
<TheFuzzball> Price is a huge factor too
<TheFuzzball> waveform Do you maintain the pi arm images?
<waveform> TheFuzzball, I'm responsible for the pi images within the foundations team, so I'm generally the one to blame when things go horribly wrong in the classic and core pi images (these days - I'll take responsibility for 18.04.4 onwards, but nothing before :)
<sixwheeledbeast> The dodgy USB-C was the nail in the coffin on the 4 and fixing it on the quiet doesn't help.
<TheFuzzball> waveform Cool. Thank you for your work!
<waveform> TheFuzzball, thanks :)
<throstur> I need the newest version of git (2.25.1) but apt-get upgrade only gives me version 2.17.1, how do I upgrade with apt?
<mgedmin> search for a ppa that might have a newer git package maybe
<mgedmin> https://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ubuntu/ppa looks promising
<apurkrt> hi, I have a question wrt cron - the cron jobs are stored in /etc/crontab, /etc/cron.d/*, /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly}/*, and (user crontabs) in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/*
<throstur> thank you mgedmin
<apurkrt> anywhere else?
<mgedmin> apurkrt: no, if you're interested only in real cron jobs and not, say, systemd timer units
 * apurkrt do not know what systemd timer unit is
<mgedmin> (technically /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly}/* aren't special, but simply something a cron job defined in /etc/crontab runs via run-parts)
<throstur> apurkrt: a systemd timer unit is like a cronjob but runs a systemd service
<apurkrt> ah ok
<apurkrt> throstur, mgedmin: thank you
<sixwheeledbeast> more duplicated bloat bundled with an "init system"
 * mgedmin headdesks
<fromBeyond> Hi. Does anybody have experience with DisplayLink? After installation, my montitor (HDMI in the usb-c dock) is detected in xrandr, but says not connected
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<konrados> hi:)
<konrados> Hey, I have a question about the `find -newerXY` thing. I do understand we can do e.g. `find -newermt 2020-03-04` to find files modfied after that day, but I did find something like this: `find -newerat 2` - and I can't find any explanation what does this '2' alone mean ( it's here btw: https://askubuntu.com/a/995241 )
<konrados> where is this actually described, in the man I can see we can define dates and time, and that's all, or IDK, I'm blind o.O
<mgedmin> the find man page says "Time specifications are interpreted as for the argument to the -d option of GNU date."
<mgedmin> the date man page doesn't fully describe the -d option, but refers to the date info manual
<mgedmin> info is this weird gnu documentation standard from a parallel universe that never got wide adoption anywhere outside of the gnu project
<oerheks> i believe 2 = 2 x 24 hrs .. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/169798/what-does-newermt-mean-in-find-command
<mgedmin> but you can find an online version at https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/Date-input-formats.html#Date-input-formats
<mgedmin> I can't find any official documentation for -newerat 2
<mgedmin> if you believe the claim it's the same as 'date -d 2', then it's 2:00 AM today
<mgedmin> if it behaves like find -atime 2, then it's 2 days ago precisely
<mgedmin> (well, not "precisely", there's rounding to the nearest day or something, described elsewhere)
<oerheks> mgedmin, that is what i think too
<konrados> mgedmin, oerheks hmmm ok, thanks. I think I'll just be using precise dates, because I'm not sure why -newerat 4 shows me a file accesses 1h ago, but -newerat 13 does not o.O
<mgedmin> newer than 4 AM today vs newer than 1 PM today?  assuming the documentation is correct and it behaves like date -d
<loiren> hi hlp me pls. ubuntu 18.04. there are udev rules for checking the USB-flash serial number and running the mount script and mounting the ecryptfs container. Added stemd-udevd.service
<loiren> anyone there?
<mgedmin> we're waiting for the question
<oerheks> :-)
<mgedmin> (maybe your message got truncated after "Added stemd-udevd.service"?)
<loiren> MountFlags=shared . The script works, but when i open the file writes are no rights.
<loiren> but with manual mounting everything works well
<oerheks> share the script on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<loiren> udev + ecruptfs + mount = not work
<mgedmin> also, how exactly do you do a manual mount?
<loiren> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tXrhcRsjkb/
<loiren> manual - just run script on root
<mgedmin> I have doubts that 'who | grep tty7' will work on Ubuntu 18.04 ...
<ttamm> What is the recommended solution for better memory management? My system runs out of memory often, which pretty much requires a reboot
<loiren> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xmXXy7Zp2W/
<ttamm> Never seems to happen on windows
<loiren> udev rules
<SwedeMike> ttamm: why does it run out of memory?
<ttamm> SwedeMike: mostly because of browsers hogging a lot of memory
<ttamm> I've got 8GB btw
<loiren> problem in udev on version 16 works
<SwedeMike> ttamm: how much swap space do you have?
<SwedeMike> ttamm: you should never need to reboot. Exiting the application that uses a lot of memory should be enough
<loiren> maybe we should add something else to the systemd-udevd.service
<mgedmin> loiren: have you tried to compare the mount options between working (when script runs manually as root) and non-working (when script runs from udev)?
<mgedmin> is "the file writes are no rights" because of the wrong file permissions, wrong ownership, or is the entire filesystem mounted readonly?
<ttamm> SwedeMike: I just erased the whole disk while installing ubuntu and it didn't create any swap partitions, thought it used swapfiles by default instead
<mgedmin> is the usb formatted as vfat or ext4 or what (beneath the ecryptfs)?
<ttamm> SwedeMike: Problem is it hangs making it impossible to even exit apps
<loiren> nosame rights and owner
<loiren> i find this: The original udev command has been replaced by systemd-udevd. One of the differences is that it creates its own filesystem namespace, so your mount is done, but it is not visible in the principal namespace. (You can check this by doing systemctl status systemd-udevd to get the Main PID of the service, then looking through the contents
<loiren> of /proc/<pid>/mountinfo for your filesystem).
<SwedeMike> ttamm: hangs? If there is enough swap then it shouldn't hang.
<SwedeMike> ttamm: but 8GB today isn't much if you have a modern browser with lots of tabs. They love memory.
<loiren> whan mount udev i can see /devices/virtual/bdi/ecryptfs-5 (bdi)
<mgedmin> huh, but private namespaces would make the files invisible instead of readonly
<loiren> i remove flash and manualy unmount? adn then insert flash i see  /devices/virtual/bdi/ecryptfs-6 (bdi)
<ttamm> SwedeMike: Yeah I know, should upgrade soon but still I'm not sure why it's happening
<SwedeMike> ttamm: but it shouldn't stop working. Slowing to a crawl if it's swapping, sure... but it shouldn't require a restart. If you exit the browser then things should go back to normal after a while
<pirla> Hello everyone. Could anyone, please, help me with fingerprint reader? It's a AuthenTec AES2501A
<mgedmin> it's not unknown for linux to get into a swap storm so bad you have to wait 45 minutes for a ctrl+alt+f2 to switch ttys
<loiren> -rw-r--r--  1 linux linux   589 мар  4 08:56  10-alocal.rules
<loiren> I try to look in mc it is impossible to open an input output error
<loiren> on root
<pirla> Ok, I made it to install drivers so far. Should I reboot, or what?
<pirla> I found another slice: I need to add an apt repository, regardless security (force addition of the repo). How can I do?
<pirla> The repo is: ppa:fingerprint/fprint
<pirla> Ok, last byte: Where should I set allow-insecure=yes ?
<pirla> In which file?
<pirla> Please, I'm almost done (I guess)
<rpifan> hello for some reason my ubuntu server has no sources at all
<rpifan> i tried to use an online source generator
<rpifan> and now it seems to be trying to load mips architecture packages
<rpifan> whcih i dont have
<pirla> rpifan: r u Raspberry Pi?
<rpifan> im at work atm
<rpifan> so im annoyedpifan
<pirla> lol
<rpifan> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com xenial/main mips Packages
<pirla> does your connectionwork?
<rpifan> nvm im an idiot
<rpifan> i know what happeend
<pirla> what?
<rpifan> im sshed into the ubuiquti hardware
<rpifan> which for some reason uses ubuntu
<rpifan> and they of couse dont have any sources
<rpifan> and so it of course uses mips as well
<pirla> Ok... maybe you can help me: I need to put allow-insecure=yes in some apt file, but which?
<rpifan> why not just add the keys you need pirla
<pirla> because they're not available
<pirla> I'm trying to use repo fprint for finger print
<rpifan> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 00000000
<mgedmin> allow-insecure=yes does not look like an apt option to me
<mgedmin> apt uses a very different syntax for options
<pirla> Key for that repo doesn't exist
<rfarr> hello anyone around? I just upgraded my ubuntu from 19.04 to 19.10 and Im now unable to boot
<rfarr> I get "overlay: missing lowerdir"
<mgedmin> that's weird, ubuntu doesn't use overlayfs for anything by default
<mgedmin> I mean, I have docker installed so I've a bunch of overlayfs mounts in my /proc/mounts, but would a docker startup failure break the entire boot?
<mgedmin> what happens before and after that message?
<pirla> Nevermind, I made it to work using this: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<rfarr> mgedmin: not much; i get the prompt to unlock fde, then immediately get that message
<rfarr> i was able to modify my kernel params and by adding initcall_debug i actually get a little farther to a login prompt
<rfarr> howerver, there's still no graphical ui
<pirla> nah, restarted, no luck
<rfarr> so since im able to get a login prompt im looking at the kernel log
<rfarr> oh yeah -the other message i see is aufs aufs_fill_super:920:mount[3405: no arg
<pirla> Ok, I guess it's detected successfully, but with fingerprint-gui I get a segmentation fault at scanning fingerprints
<pirla> Hooray!!! I made it to work!!!!
<pirla> byez
<transhumanist> Hi! is there a way to setup MX records and A records and stuff like that on ubuntu 18.04 winthout setting up bind. I notice resolve.conf is no longer managing the dns and they are using a new subsystem. thanks in advance
<arad> can someone help me add 2  monitors to my initial display pls ?
<leftyfb> transhumanist: DNS records requires a DNS server like bind
<arad>  Can someone help me add 2  monitors to my initial display pls ? on ubuntu
<oerheks> arad, what ubuntu version?
<arad> lastest
<oerheks> and how are they connected, all on 1 videocard?
<oerheks> "latest" is not a valid answer.
<arad> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<arad> one dvi and 2 are hdmi
<oerheks> systemsettings > devices > displays .. here you can configure all displays
<oerheks> i hope you have connected them to the same videocard, not onboad and pciX card mixed..
<oerheks> c/onboard
<arad> i know, but i cant see the displays there... only one
<arad> oerheks, of cours all same card
<jess> brunnner33: hi!
<brunnner33> Now it works
<brunnner33> : confused
<untakenstupidnic> would any problems happen if i add the repos of 18.04 to a 16.04's /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<oerheks> untakenstupidnic, yes, if you want to upgrade, that is the debian way, use the release upgrade protocol
<oerheks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dreinull225> I have an automated ubuntu install that deploys to a bunch of desktops. What's the best method to remotely configure them to use my servers ldap directory for authentication and set up user samba shares?
<dreinull225> Or is there a simple tool to provision desktops with ubuntu?
<dreinull225> Right now I'm using opsi
<EriC^> untakenstupidnic: no need to do that, you can jump directly from 16.04 to 18.04 using do-release-upgrade tool
<arunkumar413> my laptop hard disk's overall assement says self-test failed. What should I do to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> arunkumar413: The drive is failing, loss of data is likely to happen. Back the data up now, and buy a new drive
<untakenstupidnic> EriC^: I don't really want that, i just want to install new software
<oerheks> untakenstupidnic, don't mix repos...
<untakenstupidnic> would installing over the same partition without reformatting work well?
<oerheks> untakenstupidnic, sure, it is an option within the installer
<oerheks> replace, upgrade, start fresh
<arunkumar413> pragmaticenigma, just ran the self-test again. Now it says Disk is ok, one attribute failed in the past.
<arunkumar413> pragmaticenigma, the one attribute that failed is the airflow temperature
<arunkumar413> Unable to copy all the SMART attributes
<pragmaticenigma> arunkumar413: That is concerning all the same... I would still make a back up of that data regularly. If only as good practice.
<arunkumar413> this command isn't listing all the commands
<arunkumar413> smartctl -A /dev/hda
<arunkumar413> sorry attributes, not commands
<arad> can someone hellp me add 2 displays to my ubuntu ?
<Rockwood> hi
<pragmaticenigma> arunkumar413: Not all attributes are supported by all drives. smartctl can only report things what the drive tells it
<Rockwood> i am unable to browse the localhost
<Rockwood> VM i am using and distro is ubuntu in VM
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> Ihttps://www.dell.com/community/XPS/Dell-XPS-13-9343-Ubuntu-18-04-frequent-freezes/td-p/6207266
<EvilRoey> ^ I'm having this exact problem.
<Rockwood> network is down
<Rockwood> of my VM
<arunkumar413> pragmaticenigma, here is the screenshot of the SMART data https://ibin.co/5EaQBByWtTZZ.png
<pragmaticenigma> arunkumar413: looks normal, what is your concern?
<oerheks> 635 sectors..
<oerheks> and looking at other values, replace disk a.s.a.p.
<ash_worksi> is there a tool to convert CIDRs to an ip list?
<arad> is there someone who can help me add 2 monitors to my ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: nmap
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: nmap -sL 10.10.64.0/27 | awk '/Nmap scan report/{print $NF}'
<pragmaticenigma> arad: If someone is able, they will respond in channel. There is no need to repeat. While you wait, gather some details about your system, graphics card, monitors, etc. Providing more details like "My nVidia GTX 1080 is not detecting my three Dell monitors using HDMI or DVI connections"
<arad> pragmaticenigma, ok thanks
<jpnurmi> after updating 19.10 today, it takes 3 minutes for the system to boot up
<jpnurmi> the end of dmesg looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qdF9DsSy5Q/
<jpnurmi> segfault in libc, which seems to have been included in the updated packages according to /var/log/apt/history.log. there's e.g. libc6:amd64 (2.30-0ubuntu2, 2.30-0ubuntu2.1) dated today
<jpnurmi> any ideas?
<jpnurmi> not sure what is it doing all that time, but it's surely processing something because the laptop sounds like it's dying
<jpnurmi> the screen goes blank, first with a blinking cursor, and then the blinking stops. it doesn't let me switch to console. after 3 minutes, the login screen magically appears
<pragmaticenigma> jpnurmi: If someone has ideas, they will respond in channel. Until then, please have patience...
<steveire> Hey, I've done a reinstallation today of kubuntu 19.10, but when I reboot I'm just getting a grub command line. I'm back in the live usb now. I've tried to use grub-install and update-grub, but I get `/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.`. Any idea how to get past that?
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, there is a command to check what items are taking too much time to boot. Let me find it for you
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, try this command  systemd-analyze blame
<ash_worksi> yeah
<ash_worksi> thanks leftyfb
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, https://itsfoss.com/check-boot-time-linux/
<jpnurmi> arunkumar413: there's not much there, because systemd thinks it took only 12s. "Startup finished in 1.916s (kernel) + 10.592s (userspace) = 12.509s "
<jpnurmi> i guess it makes sense if it's gnome hanging at init. graphical.target was reached
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, it should give you the breakuup of the programs in the descending order of time taken to load
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, on my system apt-daily.service takes 4 miins https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqRXBYFSmg/
<jpnurmi> arunkumar413: the three minutes are not shown there https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YYt4pDFy5J/
<jpnurmi> cannot be a coincidence: "[  192.659720] gnome-initial-s[2114]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f2dd68e70b2 sp 00007ffd6fa7dcf8 error 4 in libc-2.30.so[7f2dd6785000+178000]"
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, which three minutes?
<jpnurmi> arunkumar413: see the dmesg output i pasted above
<jpnurmi> i could be that systemd-analyze doesn't show more than 12 seconds because i disabled the splash screen in hopes to see what's going on
<arunkumar413> jpnurmi, for me there are some programs which are taking more than 14 seconds and still show up with systemd-analyze
<slimschwifty> Hello all, I'm struggling with a hardware issue on my ubuntu system. I keep getting kernel panics at random. I've already tried replacing the motherboard, but the problem persists. Can anyone confirm this is a bad CPU before I spend the money on that next? https://i.imgur.com/ZFcQgNW.jpg
<rfm> slimschwifty, could be bad RAM, did you run memcheck?  (from the grub menu, at boot)
<slimschwifty> rfm: Possibly, the RAM was known to be good before. Ran memtest86+ overnight without issue. But immediately after a crash, the system seemed to struggle to POST with all 32GB running at 3200mhz. I ran a memtest after that and got 100s of errors. I then pulled the ram, and re-seated them and then memtest came back with no errors after a single pass. I've got it running with only 2 sticks right now to
<slimschwifty> try to rule that out.
<slimschwifty> It's my understanding that a bad CPU could cause memory errors too, is that accurate?
<ioria> jpnurmi, is this a fresh install or a do-release-upgrade to 19.10 ? and can you paste dpkg -l | grep libc6  ?
<TJ-> slimschwifty: have you considered "heat"
<jpnurmi> ioria: not a fresh install. i upgraded to 19.10 around christmas. here's the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GCHYxdVvxq/
<ioria> jpnurmi, ok. error 4 should means a 'user-mode access' error (a read of an unmapped area); is that error persistent ?
<Ai9zO5AP> hi
<Ai9zO5AP> please check 'Documentation pyhton peewee simple ORM' you should put pyhton
<Ai9zO5AP> apt search pyhton
<Ai9zO5AP> version of ubuntu is 1806 lts
<jpnurmi> i tried removing gnome-initial-setup. now there's no visible libc crash in dmesg, but it still takes 3 minutes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mKj5jCsR7d/
<oerheks> Ai9zO5AP, ??
<oerheks> apt search python <<<
<jpnurmi> here's full dmesg after removing gnome-initial-setup: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R9vSgFQvty/ - i'd love to know what happens between 18.946113 and 193.067628
<slimschwifty> TJ-: I have it remotely monitored and the CPU was at 37c moments before the kernel panic
<ioria> jpnurmi, if ia'm not mistaken that utility (V) is just run at the first login
<ioria> jpnurmi, gnome-initial-setup , i mean
<slimschwifty> TJ-: no anomoly in the history either, graph shoes between 35-45c
<Ai9zO5AP> oerheks: apt search pyhton
<slimschwifty> shows*
<Ai9zO5AP> oerheks: you gonna get 'Documentation pyhton peewee simple ORM'
<Ai9zO5AP> oerheks: they put pyhton instead of python
<oerheks> Ai9zO5AP,  'Documentation pyhton peewee simple ORM' is not written by ubuntu, contact the real author?
<Ai9zO5AP> oerheks: ok i will thanks
<ioria> jpnurmi, try to   blacklist psmouse
<donofrio__> so to get kde I thought I did kde-desktop like I did for xfce and ubuntu-desktop what do I do for kde de?
<TJ-> slimschwifty: I'm wondering not about the CPU but about the chipset (previously known as the north-bridge) that manages the DRAM interface, unless the CPU has those integrated. I'd also want to check power/voltage to see if it is stable
<jpnurmi> ioria: ok, thanks for the idea
<oerheks> donofrio__, kubuntu-desktop i guess
<ioria> jpnurmi, you can do it in grub , as a kernel  parameter
<ioria> jpnurmi, modprobe.blacklist=psmouse
<slimschwifty> TJ-: I swapped the motherboard out. Wouldn't that rule out a northbridge issue?
<TJ-> slimschwifty: it should... but have you ruled out a PSU issue causing this?
<slimschwifty> TJ-: or could a software problem be stressing that?
<slimschwifty> TJ-: yes, I've swapped PSUs as well
<TJ-> slimschwifty: I'd doubt software... but I've seen some weirdness so I'd never rule it out !
<donofrio__> oerheks, tnx yah doing that now....
<TJ-> slimschwifty: does the panic always occur in update_load_avg() ?
<slimschwifty> TJ-: no, it varies but is always CPU related. There are other errors as well. One sec while I get those pics
<TJ-> slimschwifty: can you identify which core? is it always the same? you could try disabling core(s) to test
<slimschwifty> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/Qf6lAoN.jpg
<slimschwifty> TJ-: that's with the previous motherboard
<slimschwifty> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/QD05Ldl.jpg
<slimschwifty> TJ-: that's the error that always shows
<slimschwifty> That's why I'm at the point where I think it must be the CPU itself
<donofrio__> qdm3 or sddm for kde?
<TJ-> slimschwifty: I *think* that may be fixable... I'm getting a feeling it is mobo firmware related. There's a quick workaround you should try if you haven't already. See https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> slimschwifty: also, might be worth trying to disable some cores, see: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1185826/how-do-i-disable-a-specific-cpu-core-at-boot
<TJ-> slimschwifty:  my hunch is there's a timer-related interrupt problem, which can be caused by bad firmware<>OS interactions, which often shows up via ACPI bugs
<slimschwifty> TJ-: I'm hoping you are right. I did notice something odd where all of a sudden apt said that amd64microcode was no longer needed and could be removed.
<TJ-> slimschwifty: this could also be related to the speculative execution workarounds, so I'd suggest adding that to your list of things to try disabling :)
<slimschwifty> TJ-: When I build new kernels, it is not including all the drivers. Maybe I need to build one manually
<jpnurmi> ioria: no joy :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8qKMWZzgsr/
<GuardMoony> hi, does anyone know how to allow mount for a user?
<slimschwifty> TJ-: that wouldn't explain all the memtest86 errors I got after the kernel panic and struggle to POST. Right?
<oerheks> slimschwifty, as my 1st thought too, just bad ram
<phobosoph> hi
<phobosoph> so I wanted to install the libgs-dev package on Ubuntu xenial LTS
<phobosoph> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phobosoph> libgs-dev : Depends: libcups2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<phobosoph> the thing is that I don't use strange apt sources, so I wonder how this happens
<phobosoph> any ideas?
<oerheks> phobosoph, on what ubuntu version? and did you properly update? sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<phobosoph> oerheks: just did a dist-upgrade, everything up to date. also removed all unneeded packages
<phobosoph> https://gist.github.com/strarsis/b09d3175b17e1d7216ebedfad8d10466
<phobosoph> ^ list of sources
<phobosoph> there is a source for nginx + mariadb, but this shouldn't include a ghostscript related lib package
<slimschwifty> oerheks: thanks, I'm definitely going to rule that out before spending more money on a new CPU
<phobosoph> oerheks: any way to fix that? maybe the package name is wrong?
<oerheks> 1. you are on bionic, and libgs-dev + libcups2-dev are valid names
<phobosoph> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS"
<phobosoph> yep
<phobosoph> oerheks: ok, so it must be something different
<phobosoph> oerheks: concerning the apt sources list I posted you, any lines that could cause issues?
<phobosoph> mariadb + nginx ppa/sources shouldn't contain a ghostscript related package
<oerheks> phobosoph, i have no clue there.. those extra sources should not bite, indeed
<phobosoph> oerheks: https://gist.github.com/strarsis/b09d3175b17e1d7216ebedfad8d10466#gistcomment-3201635
<phobosoph> what does this mean exactly? some packages are needed but not installed, sounds a bit like HAL
<phobosoph> "I am sorry, root, I am afraid I can't install that"
<oerheks> "Some packages could not be installed" .. try apt install -f, as you wrote you have done dist-upgrade
<phobosoph> oerheks: -f doesn't change anything :/  smae error
<phobosoph> so the soruces look fine, the dist-upgrade is fine, no ongoing apt issues (apparently)
<phobosoph> but apt still can't install that specific package because of  unmet dependencies it "isn't going" to install
<phobosoph> oerheks: OK, so I tracked one dependency tree down and get this: libjbig-dev : Depends: libjbig0 (= 2.1-3.1build1) but 2.1-3.1+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 is to be installed
<phobosoph> suddenly npm looks great :/
<oerheks> but ppa_ondrej_php_xenial.list is disabled.. your story does not match
<phobosoph> oerheks: right :/  maybe it wasn't disabled for some time and some package was installed
<phobosoph> hmm, can I swap it with the package from official repo?
<oerheks> there should not be any package from that repo after upgrade to 18.04
<sarnold> the ppa-purge tool from the ppa-purge package can do the 'disable a repo and pick the replacement from the archive' task
<phobosoph> oerheks, sarnold: aha!
<phobosoph> sarnold: in this case I would use ppa-purge against that ppa repo that causes issue with the graphicmagic dependency - but how can I prevent it from purging just everything?
<sarnold> phobosoph: hmm, good question
<phobosoph> oerheks: can I list all packages together with the source/ppa installed from? I want to find out the extend
<phobosoph> *extent
<oerheks> apt-cache policy <package> might be a help
<oerheks> but i like to see a full update run, paste.ubuntu.com
<devid> hello, i am experiencing some poor sound quality only when using headphones, what can i do to fix it ?
<devid> btw not bluetooth headphones just regular headphones
<phobosoph> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZWMn8NzFm/
<phobosoph> oerheks: cache policy list, all PPAs/external stuff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yr7qPr7SXX/
<phobosoph> oerheks: but where is a package installed that got a dependency that is from the ppa, hence incompatible as dependency of the graphicmagick related package?
<phobosoph> oerheks: mysterious :/
<oerheks> back
<oerheks> phobosoph, so you found the issue?
<phobosoph> oerheks: no :/
<phobosoph> oerheks: cache policy list, all PPAs/external stuff: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yr7qPr7SXX/
<phobosoph> oerheks: apt update run: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZWMn8NzFm/
<phobosoph> oerheks: only very few packages got the ppa source apparently
<ducasse> phobosoph: you can use synaptic to easily list packages from a specific origin
<phobosoph> ducasse: how can I use synaptics to get all packages from ppas?
<phobosoph> I want to find out what package was installed from PPA that shares a dependency with another one from main distro
<phobosoph> (and causes issues with different versions)
<phobosoph> :/
<ducasse> phobosoph: there are boxes along the left hand lower side
<phobosoph> ducasse: I use a shell, GUI
<phobosoph> :/
<ducasse> phobosoph: iirc aptitude can do the same
<Battle> hey all so I have qemu installed and is ready to go but I want to assign secondary public IP address to my virtual machine so its accessible via the internet etc. how would I go about doing this?
<phobosoph> ducasse: I just run apittude?
<phobosoph> ducasse: alright, I got aptitude installed and its console-GUI is open
<ducasse> phobosoph: you need to specify a search for that origin iirc, i'm not that familiar with it. check the man page.
<phobosoph> I can list installed packages by category
<phobosoph> ah
<compdoc> Battle, the vm would have to be connected directly to the internet
<Battle> compdoc how would I go about doing that?
<compdoc> Battle, what service is the vm running? webserver?
<TJ-> Battle: depends on how you've configured the network - NAT, routed, bridged ?
<Battle> TJ- none at the moment, so far all I've done is purchase the second IP from my provider, I now have 2 IPs, the main one the dedicated server is using and the secondary one which has its own mac, gateway and IP address which i intend to assign to the virtual machine/guest which will run whatever I decide to install on there but it must be reachable via the internet using that secondary IP
<Battle> I'm not entirely certain as to what/how to achieve this but thats the goal
<TJ-> Battle: are the IP addresses in the same subnet?
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> its literally same.ip.address.<changes few digits>
<TJ-> Battle: then, you could either bridge or route on the host hypervisor to the VM
<Battle> just so I understand, I thought bridge meant that both guest and host will have the same IP ?
<Battle> i take it I'm not entirely correct?
<TJ-> Battle: bridging means you'd attach the physical wired host  interface and the 'virtual' hypervisor ethernet port to a bridge on the host. Assign the host's IP to the bridge on the host, and in the VM assign its IP address to it's 'virtual' ethernet port as per usual
<TJ-> Battle: no, a bridge is layer 2 (Ethernet) where MAC addresses are used. IP addresses are layer 3 (routed)
<TJ-> Battle: overview here with some examples (slightly old in that it refers to Debian/Ubuntu's ifupdown config (/etc/network/interfaces) whereas now we use netplan/systemd-networkd (on -server)
<TJ-> Battle:  http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Networking#Public_Bridge
<NGravity> Battlestar galactica
<Battle> I see
<NGravity> You see because it is light
<TJ-> Battle: basically, if you do bridged Enthernet, the VM will be directly 'visible' to your ISP's upstream router, so packets will go direct between them. If you route, your ISP router will deliver packets tou your host which will *forward* them to the VM
<NGravity> Ssh tunnelling
<NGravity> Second obtion B
<NGravity> Tun/tap is the third option
<NGravity> Open VPN the option 4
<NGravity> Proxy is the fifth
<NGravity> :))))
<ducasse> !enter | NGravity
<ubottu> NGravity: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<NGravity> Oky doky ;)
<user_> hello
<user_> https://0bin.net/paste/n3cMkvtU0pIA9u9-#TvgIMB305N4mPRbKNbAjskQb1mnQ0bN9umcbWXL5M3S
<user_> this is apt-offline on ubuntu 19 installed from your official repos btw
<user_> via sudo apt-get install apt-offline
<user_> is this fixable or not?
<sarnold> user_: man I hate python.
<user_> we all do
<sarnold> user_: so, this is the grossest thing I've suggested this week, maybe this year: you could hand-edit /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt_offline_core/AptOfflineLib.py to replace isAlive with is_alive and try again.
<sarnold> user_: my guess is that this would *still* break due to something *else* python has broken.
<user_> what I hate more than python is broken software in official repos
<sarnold> user_: but maybe it's possible to play whackamole on this thing to get it working. maybe.
<user_> that really grinds my gears
<sarnold> mine too.
<user_> sarnold: It seems that I got my package working back
<sarnold> user_: yeah? working?
<user_> so the exception happens later and I dont get affected or maybe its a special kind of exception that doesnt hit me in the face
<Heraldix> Hi, i have a tricky error with the config file "/etc/systemd/logind.conf" If i change the value of KillUserProcesses=no to yes i am unable to logout. I think the sssd and the pam_mount is right configured.
<adac> guys how can I get rid of all these nvidia packages? https://pastebin.com/Vph0AVj8
<EriC^> adac: try 'sudo apt-get -f install; dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<EriC^> pastebin the output of both commands
<Heraldix> I will force with this the auto-delete of the mount point for the NAS stored Users home folder after logout, but this works only if the mount point is created in the same session.
<adac> EriC^, https://pastebin.com/86DVfTBR
<eelstrebor> is there something better than clamtk? i can't believe that there are 125 infected files on my computer. i ran scans on other computers with similar results
<ecov> curious, what kinds of files were flagged
<ecov> eelstrebor:
<Sven_vB> also infected with what?
<Battle> okay I managed to get network side sorted in qemu, it now is using the second IP (its not pingable remotely but I assume thats due to firewall at this point) however, I key strokes are not being recognised by the guest
<EriC^> adac: try only "dpkg - l | grep -v ^ii"
<Psi-Jack> Is it possible to grant a snap app access to a path that's not in $HOME, like /mnt/storage/$USER ?
<Battle> this appears in my log, I believe its all the start up flags for the qemu guest, https://pastebin.com/ZyB4T6gV
<compdoc> Battle, do you use virt-manager?
<physiology> Will I have to be in Legacy BIOS mode to successfully install Ubuntu?
<ducasse> physiology: no, uefi should work fine
<ducasse> !uefi | physiology
<ubottu> physiology: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<physiology> Thanks, I'm having an awful time getting Ubuntu on a Dell 3630.  Tried both Legacy and UEFI, disc and USB installation.
<physiology> 'ubuntu' is not a boot option after installation and reboot.
<sixwheeledbeast> laptop?
<physiology> Workstation.
<Battle> compdoc yes
<physiology> Modern RAM and CPU
<sixwheeledbeast> You trying to dual boot? Does the live image installer run through everything?
<compdoc>  Battle, so describe what happens
<Battle> I boot the guest up, everything is fine however when I try to enter text using keyboard, nothing happens
<Battle> mouse operates and its detecting the mouse input, but not the keyboard
<physiology> sixwheeledbeast: It does run through everything.  No on dual booting.
<compdoc>  Battle, there is usally a mouse, keyboard, and tablet listed in the vm hardware
<compdoc> there are only a few input options, so you can add any others not listed
<compdoc>  Battle, youre tryng the newer chipset also?
<compdoc> *virtual chipset
<Battle> as far as I know, yeah
<sixwheeledbeast> It must not have installed correctly then. If you run the live image again it should see an Ubuntu installation on the machine
<compdoc>  Battle, win7 might not have drivers for that, but i dont know. You can try the standard options
<compdoc> the older, default chipset
<physiology> Going for another install.  There was a prompt that noted that there was already another installation, but I said to delete it and do it again.
<physiology> The last one was legacy, going for UEFI this time.
<TJ-> physiology: use the "Try Ubuntu" option and install from there, that way you can check the install from a terminal once it's finished, and before rebooting
<physiology> TJ-: This one is already underway, should I interrupt it?
<physiology> Or after it fails, maybe.
<TJ-> physiology: no... may as well just hope :)
<Sven_vB> that bionic dpkg bug from yesterday evening is even more annoying than I thought. now I made a separate ext3 partition that I could mount as /boot so dpkg can have its way and set the group of vmlinuz-* to root, but then GRUB can no longer install because /boot is not the ESP. :<
<Sven_vB> oh nevermind, I should just give the mountpoint of the ESP as --efi-directory= then it seems to work.
<TJ-> physiology: for UEFI mode installs, sometimes you have to go into the mobo firmware setup and "Trust" the GRUB boot manager files explicitly in order for the FW to use them. Often there's a "Security" 'tab' that has the Secure Boot option. To do the Trust you first have to enable Secure Boot... then if there is a trust option it usually brings up a file browser, where you navigate to and choose
<Sven_vB> very unfortunate param naming still
<TJ-> /EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi and /EFI/ubuntu/grubx84.efi ... then you can disable Secure Boot if you prefer than, and it 'ought' to work
<physiology> TJ: Okay, hit 'Restart Now'.
<physiology> Black screen but here's hoping
<sixwheeledbeast> remove the live image usb
<sixwheeledbeast> at the prompt
<physiology> Stuck at the black screen.  So weird.
<TJ-> physiology: tap Esc key
<TJ-> physiology: sometimes it could be stuck with the Plymouth splash screen hiding useful info
<physiology> TJ reboot, 'No bootable devices found'. I'm going to try the explicit Secure Boot fix you posted.
<TJ-> physiology: also, reboot it and call up the manual boot manager (usually a hot-key like F10) and see what is listed
<TJ-> physiology: usually you'll see any OS-added entries + removable devices that have a /EFI/boot/bootx64.efi boot loader file
<physiology> TJ switched to UEFI (was on legacy from previous build) and am at the Ubuntu desktop.  The resolution is huge, maybe I lost my video drivers in the reboot.
<physiology> TJ You may recall from a few days ago that I couldn't see any network devices except 'lo'. Situation remains the same after this rebuild.
<TJ-> physiology: is this the one with the Intel ixgbe ethernet ?
<physiology> Yes on Intel, I'm not sure about the second part.
<TJ-> physiology: what does "sudo lspci -nn -d ::0200" report ... show me the bit at the end [VVVV:DDDD]
<physiology> 8086:15bb TJ
<sixwheeledbeast> I would start by running an update and then reboot if you haven't already.
<physiology> This is factory fresh machine, fwiw
<TJ-> physiology: so should be using the e1000e driver. Does "sudo lspci -kvvnn -d ::0200" show a kernel driver in use?
<physiology> It appears that the same device comes up, but with additional information.
<physiology> I don't see anything saying if there is a driver in use or not.
<TJ-> physiology: OK, so we're narrowing it down. You *should* see "Kernel modules:" and "Kernel driver in use: "
<physiology> I did choose to install proprietary software during installation.
<eelstrebor> ecov, some pdf's, some libreoffice, some dos and windows programs and files
<TJ-> physiology: I'd expect you to see at least "Kernel modules: e1000e"
<physiology> TJ The word "Kernel" or "e1000e" do not come up in the output of 'sudo lspci 'kvvnn -d ::0200'.  The screen resolution is very large, also.
<TJ-> physiology: hmmm... let's see if the module is installed. "modinfo e1000e" should dump info about that module
<physiology> TJ Appears to be here, lots of 'alias:' lines
<TJ-> physiology: which ubuntu release is this, and which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<physiology> 16.04 (I must use this version for our lab), and 4.4.0-21-generic
<TJ-> physiology: aha!
<physiology> uh oh
<TJ-> physiology: I'll check here, but I'm wondering if the e100e module on 4.4 doesn't know about this hardware
<TJ-> physiology: "modinfo -F alias e1000e | grep -i 15bb "
<TJ-> physiology: I'd expect you to get one line "pci:v00008086d000015BBsv*sd*bc*sc*i*"
<physiology> TJ no output
<TJ-> physiology: there's the problem then - kernel is too old
<TJ-> physiology: any reason you cannot install 18.04 ?
<jeremy31> Might be a download from Intel that might fix
<Psi-Jack> Is it possible to grant a snap app access to a path that's not in $HOME, like /mnt/storage/$USER ? I've got a snap app that's trying to access Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, and Videos, and since all mine of those are symlinks to another filesystem not part of $HOME, then it bombs out. :/
<physiology> TJ-: Controlled lab, that's all.
<TJ-> physiology: OK, well, you're using 16.04.0 point release... why not download/use the 16.04.5 point release that has kernel 4.15? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support#A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<sixwheeledbeast> Install the HWE stack?
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: difficult without any network !
<sixwheeledbeast> ah sorry
<TJ-> physiology: the 16.04.5 point release contains the HWE kernel from 18.04
<sixwheeledbeast> there was a 16.04.6 too
<physiology> TJ-: Is there a resource that shows the other packages that get installed with that version of 16.04?  Just like a text list of the packages or something similar?
<physiology> Thanks all for your help btw
<TJ-> physiology: the only differences are the kernel, and some core GUI Xorg server bits
<TJ-> !hwe | physiology
<ubottu> physiology: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there something that your controlled lab doesn't want installed?
<TJ-> physiology: the entire point of HWE (and point releases) is for older releases to support newer hardware (stuff that was created after the orginal 16.04 release was published)
<physiology> TJ-: But Firefox, ssh, etc versions remain the same?
<physiology> sixwheeledbeast: Yes, I have to request every piece of new software.
<TJ-> physiology: well, point release ISO images will contain all the updated packages the same as if you'd installed the .0 point release and then run 'apt upgrade'
<physiology> TJ-: Is there maybe a chart with the packages installed with Ubuntu by version?
<TJ-> physiology: so later point releases will contain bug-fix packages but no new features
<sixwheeledbeast> Software like this is on a rolling release.
<physiology> The version number of the packages, specifically.
<sixwheeledbeast> firefox updates every 6 weeks for example.
<TJ-> physiology: for the 16.04.6 release: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.6/ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-amd64.manifest
<physiology> TJ-: Nice, thank you so much.  jeremy31 and sixwheeledbeast as well. :)
<physiology> Might break connection.  brb
<wenxin> hey guys , i am very new to mysql.  i got a questions.  i already installed mysql server in my Ubuntu PC. but , when i ran: systemctl status mysqld', i got message:unit mysqld.service could not be found.
<physiology> Back.  Just finishing 16.04.5 install.  Hung on nouveau timeout messages (black screen white text).  Am I good to just manual reboot here?
<sarnold> wenxin: I'm pretty sure the service name is just 'mysql' mysql-server-8.0: /lib/systemd/system/mysql.service
<wenxin> sarnold,  sure,  i just want to confirm that . so , mysql-server and mysqld are the same thing. the different names ,because different distribution?
<sarnold> wenxin: I think the systemd unit files have a tradition of being "simple" -- for example the ssh server is just known as "ssh" even though the executable is named sshd and the package is named openssh-server
<pragmaticenigma> wenxin, Yes, different distributions sometimes use different names for the services. Ubuntu has used "apache" or "apache2" for a long time, will redhat continues to use httpd ... depends on the development team and what they name the handles used to control the service
<wenxin> pragmaticenigma, sarnold  thank you both. i got my answer now. very appreciated.
<sarnold> oh yeah httpd vs apache vs apache2 is a great example
<BenLubar> is there somewhere I'm supposed to get libstdc++6-dbgsym from other than ddebs.ubuntu.com? it seems to have been outdated for focal for the past week or so
<TJ-> BenLubar: are the ddebs being updated at all or is it just that package?
<BenLubar> TJ-: it's just the C++ library that I've noticed
<TJ-> BenLubar: what's the installed library version?
<TJ-> BenLubar: I see in the ddebs it has 10-20200222-1ubuntu1
<BenLubar>  libstdc++6-dbgsym : Depends: libstdc++6 (= 10-20200222-1ubuntu1) but 10-20200304-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<BenLubar> 10-20200222-1ubuntu1 doesn't seem to be in the repo anymore, so I can't downgrade
<TJ-> BenLubar: and where is that coming from? "apt-cache policy libstdc++6 "
<BenLubar> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal/main amd64 Packages
<TJ-> BenLubar: thats the version: 10-20200304-1ubuntu1  ?
<BenLubar> yes
<BenLubar> hmm, it looks like it might be packages in the main component not having updated symbols. I've got libgcc-s1-dbgsym, libncursesw6-dbgsym, libtinfo6-dbgsym, and libx11-6-dbgsym that are outdated as well
#ubuntu 2020-03-06
<Psi-Jack> Guess I still ask the most advanced questions nobody can answer. :)
<TJ-> BenLubar: seems like all updates to ddebs stopped on 24th Feb /join #canonical-sysadmin
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, this is frustratingly silly. Why when I search for a package, like devilspie, in the Software Store app, it finds nothing, but apt search devilspie, it finds both devilspie and devilspie2?
<donofrio> is the store part of a payola system? and apt is free?
<leftyfb> donofrio: no
<leftyfb> Psi-Jack: some commandline tools don't show up in the software store
<Psi-Jack> Apparently.
<Psi-Jack> But... Why?
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, A question better suited for #ubuntu-discuss
<azizLIGHT> how do i secure erase a sd card? im reading that dd with zeros is not enough
<sarnold> hey azizLIGHT :)
<azizLIGHT> hello
<sarnold> azizLIGHT: use /dev/urandom -- and be aware that there's a possibilty previously written blocks were remapped somewhere along the way, and there might not be a way to easily wipe the whole thing
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, If you plan to use the card aftwards... zero it out should be enough. soon as you start using the card for normal stuff, the residual because harder to find
<pragmaticenigma> azizLIGHT, if this is for disposal... urandom for a couple passes is probably sufficient
<azizLIGHT> okay thank you
<Rockwood> o/
<PoPpiLLs> poppills
<Rockwood> PoPpiLLs, Cannot establish FTP connection to an SFTP server. Please select proper protocol. i am facing this issue at time connection of sftp
<Rockwood> lol
<Rockwood> thanks issue solved
<Betal> what the right directory to a package's systemd service and one .sh it executes?
<Rockwood> Betal, problem solved
<Rockwood> thanks
<Betal> Rockwood: what?
<Rockwood> no
<Rockwood> sorry
<Rockwood> join #nginx
<parrotlover> hi, I am having an issue with git, which is not related directly to git
<parrotlover> I am on Ubuntu Server 18.04.4, fresh install.
<parrotlover> is there any known issues with git?
<parrotlover> in the 18.04 repos i mean
<sarnold> it's git; it's not terribly friendly at the best of times..
<parrotlover> Yeah, but this is LTS it should have stable versions
<parrotlover> I am pretty sure the issue is with one of it's depends which I installing using apt build-dep
<parrotlover> like cloning a new repo with only a few dozen commits and less than 30mb source total, allocated 200gb of RAM
<parrotlover> which... I actually have available, but it OOM still
<parrotlover> I have 1.5tb RAM, but it says OOM error for 203ish gb ram
<parrotlover> This is ridiculous, and I have confirmed the server works with other distros
<sarnold> parrotlover: you may find this useful, or at least interesting https://github.blog/2018-03-05-measuring-the-many-sizes-of-a-git-repository/
<parrotlover> Yeah but I know the repo was init'd yesterday
<parrotlover> also, 1.5tb RAM, yet OOM due to 203gb, which is an insane amount
<parrotlover> if git was supposed to take that much RAM no one would use it but rich people with ridiculous hardware
<sarnold> yeah, that feels surprising; but there's lots of ways to hit OOM, including the kernel being unable to find large enough contiguous memory when needed; if every-other-physical-page of memory were allocated, you'd be using only half the ram but would oom *really* quickly
<sarnold> were you able to capture the reason why it oomed?
<Rockwood> sarnold, o/
<sarnold> evening Rockwood :)
<Rockwood> h r u?
<parrotlover> I don't see how I could not have 200gb of contiguous memory
<Rockwood> 'ls' not showing folder in ubuntu? sarnold
<sarnold> pretty good, finally getting around to starting some new work :)
<parrotlover> new work?
<parrotlover> I'm going to run memtest
<parrotlover> This should take about 3 weeks
<sarnold> parrotlover: yeah, I do a large amount of source code reviews; I'd been working on the previous one (libheif) for like a month, a little bit here and there, and finally finished it up; and today, starting in on gamemode
<sarnold> lol
<sarnold> yeah, have fun with that one..
<parrotlover> lol yeah
<parrotlover> I can't believe this crap
<Rockwood> sarnold, in what language?
<sarnold> Rockwood: this is mostly C
<parrotlover> I do game development too
<parrotlover> what kind of game you making?
<parrotlover> okay, yep memory error
<Rockwood> me too working on small game
<parrotlover> nice
<parrotlover> I am doing mine in python
<sarnold> parrotlover: wait did you trip over something in memtest *already*??
<Rockwood> i am working 2g based
<parrotlover> sarnold, yes
<Rockwood> 2d
<parrotlover> I got an error already. so much for ECC RAM
<parrotlover> I am doing a text based game
<Rockwood> mmorpg
<sarnold> parrotlover: cripes
<Rockwood> parrotlover, me too
<parrotlover> nice
<sarnold> parrotlover: bad powersupply? not correctly seated memory? how the heck did it boot to the point you could install git?
<parrotlover> I dunno sarnold
<parrotlover> I hit the memory error at like 35gb so must be in the first dimm
<parrotlover> they are 64 gb dimms
<parrotlover> fml
<sarnold> bloody expensive thing to replace
<parrotlover> yeah
<parrotlover> I mean, it's not like I'm replacing my GPUs
<parrotlover> whelp, I can't do anything with this computer
<parrotlover> I'll steal another server from work tomorrow to replace it
<sarnold> can you yank two or four dimms from the thing and be up for the night?
<parrotlover> sarnold, I am testing it with one dimm at a time
<parrotlover> I am using google stress test tool but I took out my GPUs and one of the CPUs
<parrotlover> I am not sure if it's CPU or RAM
<parrotlover> either one is bad
<hackinghorn> hi
<hackinghorn> I see ubuntu versions used all of the alphabet
<lotuspsychje> !codenames | hackinghorn
<ubottu> hackinghorn: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<hackinghorn> are there reasons to upgrade to non-LTS versions? they are quite short-lived
<lotuspsychje> hackinghorn: its the users choice, to choose for LTS or non-LTS and having always latest
<hackinghorn> yeahh, that's understandable
<lotuspsychje> hackinghorn: some non-lts releases also have features some of our users want/need so its the personal choice
<lotuspsychje> or kernel versions that will support their newer hardware
<hackinghorn> ah that's right
<lotuspsychje> but that can also be fixxed on lts with !HWE
<hackinghorn> nicee
<hackinghorn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<toffe> Hi, trying to install wine64 and it gives me an error installing libc6_2.30-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<toffe> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.30-0ubuntu2.1_i386.deb (--unpack): unable to install new version of '/lib/ld-linux.so.2': No such file or directory
<toffe> Any tip on what it might be?
<toffe> I've tried it all now
<toffe> purge, autoremove, --force-overwrite
<toffe> nothing lets me do any apt install again
<toffe> http://paste.debian.net/1133684/
<k_sze> So I've applied this solution a few days ago, to fix my laptop not suspending when booted to Ubuntu.
<k_sze> My laptop still won't suspend.
<k_sze> https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<k_sze> Sometimes, when I leave my laptop alone for a long time, the screen turns on by itself and I see the lock screen with a notification about power.
<k_sze> But I can't actually get to the content of the notification. If I unlock from the lock screen, I don't see the notification item in the notification area.
<k_sze> my /proc/cmdline looks like this now: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.3.0-40-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2018" quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<k_sze> "Windows 2018" is listed in the output of `strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort`
<k_sze> This is Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 64-bit with all of the latest patches.
<k_sze> and HWE
<ducasse> k_sze: some machines just won't suspend/resume properly, blame poorly written firmware that relies on windows drivers
<k_sze> I'm gonna try fwts
<ducasse> make sure you have the latest bios
<tpaper> Hi all, in manual partition, how can I create the EFI partition? I see nothing related to this in "Use as:" menu
<k_sze> ducasse, I have the lates.
<stdedos> Hello there! Ubuntu Xenial: notify-send by me via terminal sometimes chokes on showing notifications. I feel that this happens for all applications (e.g. evolution); however e.g. volume up/down renders normally. Apart from `apt-get install --reinstall` (which solves the issue temporarily), what are my debugging options? I cannot find the service to
<stdedos> run `systemctl status` (`systemctl status | grep notify` shows only processes)
<qzio> Hello! I wonder if there's a better xorg video driver for raspberry pi 4 (64bit arm) than xserver-xorg-video-fbdev)
<ducasse> qzio: try #ubuntu-arm
<qzio> ducasse: thanks!
<bigfoot-> Hi.  Since upgrading to 20.04 focal, KDE's ALT-F2 "run command" global shortcut doesn't work anymore; is this a known issue? (Others, like ctrl-alt-T starting a terminal, still work fine.)
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 support plz
<bigfoot-> ok, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> that said, maybe RikMills know if things changed recently? ^
<bigfoot-> It's still in the settings and looks like it "should work"
<steveire> I'm having trouble navigating the information about drive/directory encryption options on ubuntu 19.10
<steveire> It seems that ecrypt was used until recently, but it's now deprecated?
<steveire> And I'm not sure whether fscrypt is the now-recommended thing to use.
<steveire> Is there any up to date information out there? Or will the situation change for 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> steveire: one of the volunteers recently renewed the wiki: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<steveire> lotuspsychje: That seems to be a more-complex alternative to fscript AFAICT
<steveire> Using LUKS/LVM, and requires the user to win a race-condition during installation
<steveire> Also, "more recent Ubuntu releases default to version 2 ("luks2"). GRUB only supports version 1" -- not very confidence inspiring to have those caveats in the guide.
<mgedmin> ecryptfs still works on 19.10
<mgedmin> IIRC it's not an option in the installer, but you can set it up later
<RougeRR> eyy
<RougeRR> SASL works
<RougeRR> heya guys
<RougeRR> i was wondering if i could get some help with chromium/chrome
<RougeRR> anything thats based on that engine is locking up my pc
<RougeRR> i have looked into it a fair bit, seems its to do with gpu rendering
<RougeRR> but i cant seem to get it working right still
<RougeRR> for example
<RougeRR> i have 12 chroium tabs and my brackets editor open. then i suddenly get a huge 100% cpu spike
<mouses> RougeRR: GPU drivers install properly and checking out just fine?
<mgedmin> is the CPU usage in user or system?
<mouses> ^^ also a very good question
<mgedmin> is anything else happening at the time (e.g. massive swapin/swapout)?
<RougeRR> mgedmin, im just checking it from the monitor applet
<mgedmin> can you run vmstat 1 in a terminal?
<RougeRR> its using high ram
<RougeRR> hang on will get these for you n dpaste
<steveire> mgedmin: It was removed from main because it's buggy and undermaintained. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1756840  - again, not confidence inspiring.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756840 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore; alternatives exist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mgedmin> yeah, ouch
<RougeRR> mouses,
<RougeRR> lshw
<RougeRR> https://dpaste.org/wgbo
<mouses> RougeRR: On board video, you're going to see CPU and memory use from the main system when using that to render
<mouses> sounds totally normal to me
<RougeRR> mouses, its really locking up though
<RougeRR> i know there will be some slow down
<mouses> RougeRR: How much total RAM does the system have?  Swap enabled and configured?  Are you hitting memory cap?
<RougeRR> its also having issues with video playing
<steveire> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fscrypt/+bug/1768340 seems to show that fscrypt might also be buggy, but possibly usable.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768340 in fscrypt (Ubuntu) "fscrypt does not work for home directory encryption" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeRR> will really lag with one youtube video at 720p
<RougeRR> let me trey that
<RougeRR> im piping vmstat into a log file
<pizzaburger> Hi! I'm trying to add a printer on Ubuntu 19.10. Using the built in printer menu adds the device but it doesn't print. Installed 'hplip hplip-gui' but it gets stuck on "driver plug-in" window. Any other methods to be able to use my printer? thanks!
<mouses> RougeRR: What kind of CPU?  How much RAM?  720p @ 60fps or 30?
<RougeRR> 720p 30fps
<RougeRR> i7 5600u, 8GB ram
<RougeRR> its a thinkpad z250
<RougeRR> x250
<mouses> that should be PLENTY
<RougeRR> i agree yeah
<RougeRR> like i know its not THAT beefy
<RougeRR> but it shouldnt struggle this much
<mouses> hmmmm, that is weird behavior for sure.  Perhaps you overrode a dev flag in chrome and disabled hardware rendering?
<RougeRR> mouses, yeah that is the sort of thing im expecting to be
<RougeRR> i had this issue since install
<mouses> RougeRR: nah not at all, my chromebook running a ubuntu fork is like 1.6 dual core celery with 2gb of RAM and handles 720@30FPS with no issues
<RougeRR> swapped from chrome to chromium
<mouses> RougeRR: got a live boot media handy?  can you reproduce the issue in a live session?
<mgedmin> I had a thinkpad x220 with 8 GB of RAM and tried disabling the swap partition for a while -> this led to chrome eating up all my RAM and making the entire OS freeze after a few hours
<mgedmin> do you have a swap partition (or file)?
<RougeRR> mouses, so in chromium im hitting 90% cpu with 1 video at 1080p/60
<mouses> RougeRR: sounds to me like it's software rendering
<RougeRR> it is better in chromium than chrome
<mouses> RougeRR: Reset all chrome(ium) options to default?
<RougeRR> mouses, guna look
<RougeRR> also
<RougeRR> here is vmstat
<RougeRR> https://dpaste.org/3FBi
<RougeRR> hard to read :/
<pizzaburger> hp-setup gets stuck on "Checking for network connection...  Downloading plug-in from: "
<RougeRR> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html
<mgedmin> vmstat shows 80% user 9% system 10% idle in the middle of that log
<mgedmin> no swapping, but a swap partition exists; almost no disk i/o
<RougeRR> mgedmin, yeah i expect thats when i started the video playing
<RougeRR> im just checking this article
<mgedmin> intel graphics
<RougeRR> hnmmmm
<RougeRR> https://dpaste.org/ssqR
<RougeRR> looks like using software
<RougeRR> i feel like ive tried with n without n had same issues
<mgedmin> is i965-va-driver installed?  (I think it should be installed automatically)
<RougeRR> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<RougeRR> yeah
<RougeRR> "The patch to add VA-API support to Chromium on Linux, titled "Enable VAVDA, VAVEA and VAJDA on linux with VAAPI only" was was initially submitted to Chromium more than a year ago, but it has yet to be merged."
<RougeRR> should i be having to add this?
<mouses> What's odd to me - you're getting the same behavior in Chrome, which by default does a very nice job using hardware acceleration if available
<RougeRR> Edit (Dec 20, 2019): Te Chromium Beta PPA has builds behind the Ubuntu version of Chromium (the Ubuntu version is newer), so adding this PPA right now and installing Chromium won't install the PPA version, but the Ubuntu version. For now, use the Development PPA.
<RougeRR> ive just reset chromium all flags
<mgedmin> on my machine chrome://gpu/ says Accelerated video decode is unavailable on Linux and links to: crbug.com/137247
<RougeRR> same issue
<RougeRR> what version chromium
<RougeRR> ill check mine
<mgedmin> whatever's in the default chromium snap channel
<RougeRR> 80.0.3987.87
<RougeRR> is mine
<mgedmin> 80.0.3987.122
<RougeRR> slightly newer minor version
<mgedmin> (you should upgrade, there's an exploitable bug in all versions before the 122 build)
<RougeRR> ill try it
<mgedmin> anyway my _current_ laptop is an x390 thinkpad with newer intel video, and I've never played serious videos (cat gifs don't count right) in the browser itself, so I dunno what the cpu usage would be
<RougeRR> mgedmin, ah do you put them through to VLC?
<mgedmin> I tend to run mpv https://... to play videos
<RougeRR> or similar
<RougeRR> yeah
<RougeRR> im using this for dev work mostly
<RougeRR> trying install with snap
<RougeRR> mgedmin, how you finding x390?
<RougeRR> other than the soldered ram, it looks pretty awesome
<RougeRR> ugh
<RougeRR> so upgraded
<RougeRR> still high cpu
<RougeRR> investigating further
<RougeRR> 80.0.3987.132
<RougeRR> mgedmin, any chance you could dpaste you chrome://gpu ?
<mgedmin> RougeRR: https://dpaste.org/EyON
<mgedmin> I like the x390 a lot; everything works except for the fingerprint reader
<mgedmin> I'm not entirely happy with the keyboard layout changes, but it's not _too_ bad, and possible to get used to
<mgedmin> and I think we'd better continue this thread in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mgedmin> btw I lied when I said I don't play videos in chrome
<mgedmin> I'm playing 1080p youtube videos (from handmadehero.org) at 2x speed and not noticing excessive cpu usage
<mgedmin> same situation with my older x220, except the videos then were 720p (smaller screen)
<mgedmin> the browser I use is ubuntu-packaged chromium, which in 19.10 is a thin empty .deb package that snap installs chromium
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RougeRR> mgedmin, sorry mate. phone rang
<RougeRR> meggie, oh i want aware of new layout changes vs x250 era
<RougeRR> im on 18.04
<mouses> RougeRR: In that paste, I see hardware accel disabled.  Is this Chromium or Chrome?  If chromium, is there a flag you need to set?  Does this work in chrome?
<Rockwood> i wanna change root to user for my project folder
<RougeR> mouses,
<RougeR> ive tried everything in chromium
<RougeR> its allowing it to be enabled but wont work
<RougeR> i think its libva driver
<RougeR> https://dpaste.org/8DjP
<RougeR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1813131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813131 in libva (Ubuntu Bionic) "i965_drv_video.so doesn't load any more if a Wayland server is present [failed to resolve wl_drm_interface(): /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_drm_interface]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeRR> okay im stuck
<RougeRR> how do i fix this>
<RougeRR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1813131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813131 in libva (Ubuntu Bionic) "i965_drv_video.so doesn't load any more if a Wayland server is present [failed to resolve wl_drm_interface(): /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_drm_interface]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeRR> its the exact bug im having
<oerheks> RougeRR, on chromium snap or apt version?
<RougeRR> its not chromium thats the issues
<RougeRR> its the intel driver
<RougeRR> i want to implement the fix here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1813131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813131 in libva (Ubuntu Bionic) "i965_drv_video.so doesn't load any more if a Wayland server is present [failed to resolve wl_drm_interface(): /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_drm_interface]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeRR> https://dpaste.org/J2A3
<RougeRR> same bug
<oerheks> your VA-API version 1.1.0 vs 1.3.0 bugreport
<oerheks> driver i965-va-driver 2.2.0-0ubuntu1 does not match bionic, and current the driver is at 2.3.0 ...
<RougeRR> yes
<oerheks> i assume you are on bionic 18.04.4?
<RougeRR> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<oerheks> my best guess: file a fresh bugreport, point to this 19.04 EOL version
<RougeRR> should i not just compile this from source?
<RougeRR> this is a standard LTS
<RougeRR> shouldnt really be having to do this i would have thought?
<RougeRR> hello
<RougeRR> so just curious
<RougeRR> why is the default package such an out of date one?
<RougeRR> i dont recall changing it
<oerheks> LTS gives stable packages, not the latest.
<oerheks> upgrade to Focal 19.109 if you want more up2date versions
<jink> When's the next LTS due?
<RougeRR> but surely an issue with vaapi is a pretty big deal for intel
<RougeRR> no?
<RougeRR> especially one that has been reported
<oerheks> jink 20.04
<oerheks> 6 weeks +-
<jink> oerheks: Current 20.04 is development?  do-release-upgrade -c -d tells me 20.04 is out. :D
<oerheks> RougeRR, you pointed to an ancient 19.04 bugreport, you have different driver versions too.,.
<RougeRR> oerheks,
<RougeRR> its the same issue
<oerheks> jink -d development is out, yes, but not stable release.
<jink> oerheks: Thanks. ;)
<RougeRR> https://dpaste.org/J2A3
<oerheks> RougeRR, then file a proper bugreport, else nothing happens..
<RougeRR> https://github.com/intel/intel-vaapi-driver/issues/419
<RougeRR> there are bugreports it seems
<RougeRR> so what needs to happen is the updated vaapi driver needs to be added as a package in ubuntu sources?
<RougeRR> there are dozens of bug reports on this
<ecov> Anyone know how the heck to stop virtual ox from starting on boot?
<Acheron> its always good practice to keep an eye on the bug reports and update them
<oerheks> i find just 1 bugreport, 1813131 .. and invalid with your driver version
<oerheks> btw, do you have HWE enabled?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Acheron> if nothing is happening, just query "any progress on this?"
<oerheks> Acheron,  ia asked him to file a fresh bugreport, pointin g to this one..
<Acheron> yes. complaining in a chat room never got anything done
<RougeRR> yeah let me create an account....
<oerheks> echo "snap" >> ~/.hidden
<ecov> can anyone give me some direction as to how to stop virtualbox from autostarting on boot? Kubuntu 19.10...
<ecov> rebooted, and stil have /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBoxSVC --auto-shutdown and /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxwebsrv running on boot
<oerheks> sudo systemctl disable vboxweb-service
<oerheks> sudo systemctl enable vboxweb-service  # to make it autostart again
<ecov> systemctl status vboxweb-service show it cant be found
<ecov> Failed to disable unit: Unit file vboxweb-service.service does not exist.
<oerheks> sudo systemctl disable vboxwebsrv.service .. i am looking for the right name of the service
<oerheks> ( not having vbox installed here)
<oerheks>  service --status-all command will list all services on your Ubuntu
<ecov> very weird
<ecov> im looking at the list of services via "systemctl"
<ecov> and it shows
<ecov> vboxweb.service                                                                                            loaded active     running   VirtualBox Web Service
<oerheks> there you ho
<oerheks> * go
<ecov> time to reboot and see if it works :)
<ecov> I made that way harder than it needed to be :)
<ecov> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> ecov, have fun!
<konrados> Hello. I have a bit philosophical question, I often see that ppl, when defining their functions, pay attention to the number of possible args, and do things like e.g. this: `function g () { grep --color=always "$1" "$2" | grep -v .svn; }` - but... isn't it easier to just do `function g () { grep --color=always "$@" | grep -v .svn; }` and stop worrying about what `grep` might expect?
<konrados> i.e. just put $@, and done?
<konrados> what can go wrong?
<RougeRR> oerheks,
<RougeRR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1813131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813131 in libva (Ubuntu Bionic) "i965_drv_video.so doesn't load any more if a Wayland server is present [failed to resolve wl_drm_interface(): /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_drm_interface]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeRR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1866356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866356 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "libva fails to load [Ubuntu18.04.4 LTS ] - error: failed to resolve wl_drm_interface(): /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_drm_interface libva error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so init failed libva info: va_openDriver() returns -1 vaInitialize failed with error code -1 (unknown libva error),exit" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> oh, see, hardware acceleration not working in chromium .. install the snap package?
<oerheks> sudo snap install --channel=candidate/vaapi chromium
<oerheks> next time, if i ask about chromum, don; t answer with: <RougeRR> its not chromium thats the issues
<oerheks> :-(
<RougeRR> oh ive got the very latest dev release
<RougeRR> i read that the snap backage no longer has support
<RougeRR> it did for a while
<RougeRR> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/01/ubuntu-testing-chromium-snap-with-vaapi.html
<RougeRR> might be here
<RougeRR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1816497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1816497 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] vaapi chromium no video hardware decoding" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeRR> but yeah, im pretty sure i tried using snap/vaapi
<devid> hi guys, i am currently running manjaro, but i am experiencing poor sound quality and cant get to fix it. will switching to ubuntu give me better sound quality ? maybe in ubuntu there are better drivers for my laptop ?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | devid
<ubottu> devid: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Acheron> devid, have you tried a live boot session?
<donofrio> how do I view certs from arora?
<Acheron> donofrio, a web search could probably help you
<devid> Acheron no, so you mean just try the sound using the usb ?
<Acheron> devid, yes, that is what i meant
<devid> Acheron ok i will try then thank you
<devid> Acheron so, it does not make a difference in sound if live boot session or installed in the pc ?
<Acheron> only difference would be the updates that are installed on a hard drive
<Acheron> you can try 18.04 LTS or 19.10
<donofrio> Acheron, so you're invalidating technology that has worked and helped people for three decades now?
<oerheks> LTS give daily builds too.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/
<donofrio> Acheron, why not cuss in the main group for all to see?
<johnfg__> hi folks
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: You know that is off topic, please stop
<donofrio> arora is a browser in the standard repo's and no #arora exists on freenode so that is why I ask here
<parrotlover> Why does Ubuntu server 18.04.4 latest updates as of yesterday, have a defective copy of git in the repos?
<parrotlover> I had to install git from source which I had to fetch with http because git wasn't working
<johnfg__> I have a profile for my gnome terminal that opens to the size I want and such.
<johnfg__> However, the terminal doesn't 'open' that way, and I also move it to where I want it.
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: And you know that it's not a common browser that others will have installed. There was nothing out of line to encourage you to search the web for your answer. I'm certain you are more than capable of doing it. Volunteers here are only as smart as their web searching skills.
<johnfg__> Is there a way for the terminal to open the same size and the same place as I want?
<Acheron> parrotlover, you might notify the package owner about that issue
<johnfg__> I looked at its gnome web page, but nothing is there.
<donofrio> pragmaticenigma, what got me is he told me to "f*ck myself" in a pm how is that helping when I ask a simple question?
<donofrio> and we can move to the offtopic or dscuss channel if it helps
<parrotlover> Acheron, how do I find the package maintainer?
<leftyfb> parrotlover: which issue? Got a bug link?
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio: Take your issues to #ubuntu-ops if you have a problem with another person here. This is not the place to raise the issue.
<Acheron> apt show git
<donofrio> no I'm ok just wow he much be new to iirc
<parrotlover> leftyfb, I have a VM I could reproduce it on, but it was all errors when validating the remote updates and clones and fetches and pushes and commits
<parrotlover> It's like it's broken somehow
<oerheks> parrotlover,  is this a know issue in #ubuntu-server?
<oerheks> or was git down...?
<Acheron> parrotlover, apt show git
<leftyfb> parrotlover: I'm running 1:2.17.1-1ubuntu0.5 which was released in December and certainly does not have the issue which you describe
<parrotlover> nah, I don't think anyone knows, I googled the issue and it all said the issue was a corrupt repo, but that's not possible because I was at the same time talking to the people I'm collaborating with
<leftyfb> parrotlover: apt-cache policy git
<leftyfb> parrotlover: please pastebin the output of that
<parrotlover> leftyfb, I'd have to reinstall Ubuntu
<leftyfb> parrotlover: no, you wouldn't
<parrotlover> leftyfb, I don't have Ubuntu running on any systems
<leftyfb> parrotlover: ok, then please don't come reporting bugs which you confirm, help troubleshoot, report on or even for an OS you're not running
<parrotlover> leftyfb, I just said I could do it, I just have to reinstall Ubuntu
<parrotlover> That's what I said, not that I won't do it
<oerheks> :-( so ubuntu does not have a defective copy of git.
<leftyfb> it doesn't
<parrotlover> I just meant it'll takle more than a few minutes
<parrotlover> It did, unless I somehow managed to get memory corruption in my ECC RAM
<parrotlover> I mean... I am installing it in a VM right now, I had the iso already from yesterday when I experienced
<cryptodan> what issue with git?
<parrotlover> cryptodan, everything was getting corrupt
<parrotlover> like I couldn't validate or check anything out
<leftyfb> there is no issue with the git package in ubuntu. parrotlover might be having issues, but there's nothing that tells us it's caused by the git available in ubuntu
<parrotlover> Well, then I'm getting MITM'd on at least 3 of my connections
<parrotlover> Which is totally possible
<leftyfb> I have called the git command 1049 times since the current version was released, there's no issue with it.
<cryptodan> sounds like back network connectivity
<leftyfb> parrotlover: please stop coming up with wild possibilities until we can troubleshoot your particular issue
<cryptodan> bad*
<parrotlover> okay
<parrotlover> I'm working on reproducing it now
<ecov> Is there a way to tag users in IRC?
<cryptodan> ecov: type first 3 letters of name and hit tab
<Psi-Jack> ecov: Huh?
<Psi-Jack> "tag?"
<ecov> It could be something that needs to be implemented client side
<ecov> yeah, Psi-Jack like I can tag a user as "helpful" or something so when I see their nick it shows that tag
<leftyfb> Can we stop coming up with answers to a problem with haven't defined yet?
<Psi-Jack> If you mean hilight, kind of like @nick does on other mediums, yes, that's totally client side, but many IRC clients respond to "nick: message", type format.
<leftyfb> ecov: please go to #freenode for help using IRC
<ecov> thanks
<ecov> huh?
<lotuspsychje> ecov: this channel is for ubuntu issues
<leftyfb> ecov: type /join #freenode     and ask there if you need help on how to use IRC
<ecov> we're here discussing git issues
<ecov> should dude go to git channel?
<ecov> should we bring this to #disputes?
<ecov> jeuss
<ecov> alright ill leave you all be lol
<sixwheeledbeast> that would be a good idea yes
<sixwheeledbeast> ./join #git
<Sohom_Datta> Okay, I am having some pretty bad issues with the nautilus browser
<Sohom_Datta> *file
<ecov> #nautillus
<Sohom_Datta> Eh ?
<leftyfb> sixwheeledbeast: no, that would not be a good idea since the only point of information we have been provided is the fact that the latest tarball of git works fine. So #git isn't going to help with an issue that doesn't pertain to their latest tarball
<leftyfb> ecov: please stop
<Psi-Jack> Sohom_Datta: Don't mind him. What kind of issues?
<sixwheeledbeast> ?
<Sohom_Datta> It'd randomly crashing/segfaulting...
<leftyfb> Sohom_Datta: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nooodlesnodes_1> is there a ubuntu touch channel?
<Sohom_Datta> 19.10
<leftyfb> nooodlesnodes_1: try #ubports
<parrotlover> nooodlesnodes_1, use Telegram messenger for the Ubports supergroup... but don't expect a fully working hardware, or anything to be done with the quality of actual Cannonical builds
<Sohom_Datta> Actually it mostly happens on first use.. though I've had ubuntu's crash reporting system interrupt me in the middle of doing something else...
<leftyfb> parrotlover: Canonical doesn't build for mobile devices anymore. It's all the community now, which is why they were sent to #ubports
<parrotlover> leftyfb, I know, that's why it's not up to their standards, or what someone who uses ubuntu would expect
<nooodlesnodes_1> just have acer switch, surface knockoff, and want to know how to make it launch an onscreen keyboard when the physical keyboard is removed
<parrotlover> Yeah no support
<parrotlover> very limited selection of devices
<nooodlesnodes_1> then I noticed ubuntu touch and maybe this solves it?
<leftyfb> parrotlover: nooodlesnodes_1 please take the conversation to #ubports
<parrotlover> okay
<ecov> :)
<oerheks> nooodlesnodes_1, systemsettings, universal access, show universal menu - ON, then you can enable disable onboard keyboard easily
<ecov> we're flooding the channel
<parrotlover> oerheks, it's a proprietary dock that isn't supported by linux
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Gnome does different things when used in a laptop with a touchscreen. That universal access section is literally at that point, meaningless, unfortunately.
<oerheks> keyboard should appear when you select an inputline, adresbar and such
<oerheks> parrotlover, i have no clue what you are talking about
<parrotlover> oerheks, the specific device he's talking about
<parrotlover> I've owned it, so I was sharing my experience
<nooodlesnodes_1> oerheks, yeah it doesnt work very nice
<nooodlesnodes_1> takes up 60 % of the screen and is very ugly
<nooodlesnodes_1> tried onboard too
<oerheks> onboard is not resizable, AFAIK
<pragmaticenigma> nooodlesnodes_1: Again, please go to #ubports for assistance... not here (cc: oerheks)
<Psi-Jack> I have.. "partially" disabled Gnome's OSK, but sometimes it still comes up. I use Onboard because it's better, resizable, and doesn't annoy me as much.
<Psi-Jack> oerheks: Onboard is, actually. Gnome's built-in, is not./
<oerheks> ohh onboard <> build in, there we go, thanks!
<Psi-Jack> :)
<Sohom_Datta> leftyfb, Is there anything I can do to prevent these crashes ?
<oerheks> Sohom_Datta, have you tried deleting ~/.config/nautilus and restart nautilus again?
<Psi-Jack> Or even just moving ~/.config/nautilus to ~/.config/nautilus.old, just to not wipe it out destructively.
<Sohom_Datta> Okay, I'll try that...
<johnfg__> Is there a way to make gnome-terminal open the same size, the same place on the desktop every time?
<pragmaticenigma> johnfg__: No, there isn't a way to define that
<johnfg__> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the answer!
<ioria> johnfg__, you can use xdotool with 'getwindowgeometry' and 'windowmove'
<eraserpencil> Hi! I have a work computer that has no discrete GPU and an i9-9900k. During installation with the live USB, I was able to use 2 monitors. This holds true after installation too. However, upgrading to 4.15.18, I am no longer able to detect the second display. Would anyone know what options I can try when i go back to work?
<leftyfb> johnfg__: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/39/put-windows/  this is exactly what you're looking for
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: it's really hard to troubleshoot or help if you don't have the computer running and setup to work with
<johnfg__> thanks guys
<ducasse> johnfg__: check if gnome-terminal obeys the -geometry option
<johnfg__> ducasse: Ok.
<johnfg__> Yup it does.
<eraserpencil> guess i can only work on it next week then
<johnfg__> eraserpencil: what's version 4.15.18 for?
<leftyfb> johnfg__: kernel
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: two things that I could suggest in advance... one, reboot the machine and run it with nomodeset... the other, boot and select one of the previous kernels
<Acheron> 4.15 was a terrible kernel series, upgrade that as soon as you can
<eraserpencil> ok, i'll try with a previous kernel. I had a hard time getting the wifi drivers working
<leftyfb> eraserpencil: I would suggest the HWE kernel
<leftyfb> !hwe | eraserpencil
<ubottu> eraserpencil: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pragmaticenigma> eraserpencil: The recommendation of previous kernel is for testing. To see if in fact the kernel is the reason the monitors stopped working as expected. Not meant to be a final solution
<eraserpencil> ahh okay
<johnfg__> Isn't that a really old kernel for ubuntu?  I'm running 5.3.0.
<eraserpencil> im on 16.04
<leftyfb> oh, 16.04 hwe is still on 4.15. 4.15.0-88.98 to be exact
<leftyfb> too late
<Rockwood> hi
<Rockwood> any active?
<oerheks> ask your real question, wait and see
<Rockwood> actually i am using VM and using ubuntu
<Rockwood> i share my folder win to ubuntu and my webserver facing issue "File not found."
<Rockwood> and error log is showing issue --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZZVmFdM674/
<Rockwood> oerheks, i applied many time permission group things but error isn't solved. nginx peoples say this is not nginx issue
<leftyfb> Rockwood: you're trying to serve your documentroot from a samba share running on Windows?
<oerheks> host is windows? i see that criminalimpulse.com is for sale.. not yours..??
<leftyfb> Rockwood: I think the web server is on ubuntu but the files are being serviced up to nginx from a Windows share mounted on ubuntu ... I think
<Rockwood> leftyfb, yes
<leftyfb> Rockwood: don't
<Rockwood> means?
<Rockwood> actually my concern is i dont want make busy my VM busy for save changes in project
<leftyfb> Rockwood: regardless of the mess you're creating, you would be better served asking for help running a server in #ubuntu-server
<Rockwood> oerheks, actually i am using for my local dev environment
<oerheks> windows is not posix, so there are no settings for rwx
<oerheks> copy the stuff to the vm, or maybe someon in #ubuntu-server has a clue
<sysmin> But windows do have POSIX standard
<oerheks> their filesystem does not.. but you knew this, sysmin
<sysmin> True
<sysmin> But wasn't the point
<Rockwood> lol
<sysmin> I have a question, I have Ubuntu 1904 on my laptop, not that I want to bring up Windows... Can I have ubuntu update in the background?
<leftyfb> sysmin: you mean update to a version of ubuntu that is still supported?
<sysmin> The software update dialog is a bit annoying, it's only connected to my TV. So I don't use it often
<leftyfb> sysmin: you can use apt over sh
<leftyfb> *ssh
<sysmin> I don't want to distro update
<sysmin> Just update the software
<leftyfb> sysmin: Ubuntu 19.04 is not longer getting updates
<sysmin> huh
<leftyfb> sysmin: it's EOL and will soon not be able to download any packages
 * sysmin looks at the version I have on my laptop
<sysmin> one second
<sysmin> I have 1910 installed leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> sysmin: 1910 is not a valid version of ubuntu
<sysmin> 19.10*
<leftyfb> !yymm | sysmin
<sysmin> It say Eoen?
<leftyfb> ok, that is 19.10. You had said "1904" which I assumed you meant 19.04
<sysmin> Oh, I figured that was why you were confused
<sysmin> I just assumed you knew what I was referring too
<sysmin> Sorry
<leftyfb> nope, I was not confused. You were referring to 19.04 which is EOL and not supported and no longer receiving updates. No confusion on my part
<sysmin> alright
<leftyfb> sysmin: regardless, use apt over ssh
<sysmin> To update in the background?
<leftyfb> sysmin: if background != GUI, then yes
<sysmin> leftyfb: It's a laptop, I chose ubuntu to make things easy. You want me to ssh into the laptop to update it? I was hoping there was turnable I can use that had that feature
<sysmin> Sounds like a cron job
<leftyfb> sysmin: updating your machine automatically without your input is not a good idea
<leftyfb> sysmin: but sure, go create a cron job
<sysmin> Noted
<bratchley> With dhcp is it possible for the client to request a particular IP in it's DHCP request or in the case of a DHCP reservation does the server just always send out the same IP. I had assumed the former but I'm having a hard time figuring out why a client's IP address persists across reboots
<bratchley> like I don't know where it's storing the IP address, it's a dnsmasq instance and I've empties the leases file but it's still getting it
<Ben64> the server will remember who had an ip for usually 24hrs
<bratchley> If I manually give it a lease for a different IP then that becomes the one the client always gets from then on, so I'm assuming dnsmasq keeps a record somewhere other that the lease file
<bratchley> even if I restart the daemon?
<oerheks> bratchley, maybe you can reserve that ip by mac adress in your router?
<oerheks> that would survive a reinstall too
<bratchley> it's not, I'm manually setting it up using a bridge interface so the dnsmasq I have setup should be the only DHCP the VM sees
<bratchley> OK I just answered my own question I think, I just found the IP address recorded in /var/lib/NetworkManager/internal-b41eb6a9-eac2-44b5-9b6b-f33a718d9686-baremetal.lease on the client
<bratchley> so I think NetworkManager was holding onto the IP
<bratchley> yep, that was it, it just got a different IP on boot after I deleted that file
<bratchley> I honestly didn't know NM did that
<mfilipe> I'm using 18.04 in a new dell laptop. when I installed the ubuntu, the wifi driver worked but now that I updated the system the kernel was updated as well and now the wifi driver isn't working. I found out that the old kernel past is working, so, how could I force ubuntu to use the old kernel without holding shift in the boot?
<bratchley> mfilipe: you can set the default kernel in  /etc/default/grub and then do a update-grub
<bratchley> and then I'd just do a hold on kernel updates until you're feeling adventurous enough to test a new kernel
<ioria> mfilipe, but probably not a good idea; identify your wifi chipset and module in use (lspci -nnk) ; are you using a stock module or built one ?
<tonnonostromo> 2
<bratchley> g6hi52t!
<bratchley> well shit
<bratchley> need to change my password now
<bratchley> thought my computer was locked
<ioria> bratchley, happens
<doubledutch> Good afternoon, all!  Lonnng time BSD/GNU/Linuxer, first time Ubuntuer (other than work servers)
<doubledutch> I have a question, I am using Bionic Beaver on a Lenovo with an eMMC card as its primary (only) HDD.  I have to use SuperGrub Disk to boot into my system
<doubledutch> Are there any well known tweaks to get Linux, specifically Ubuntu, booting from the eMMC?  Reinstall GRUB to /dev/mmcblk0p1 ?
<Ben64> it shouldn't matter what the device is
<doubledutch> I've read a lot about how these can be finicky when installing even modern linuxes due to eMMC
<doubledutch> Wondering how I can get GRUB to show on each boot
<oerheks> sure, see he grub manual
<Ben64> it would need to be installed on the device, not the partition though
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<doubledutch> Figured I'd jump right in, never worked with one of these HDD types or with a chromebook (this is not a chromebook)
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior
<doubledutch> Now I regret not having Win10 still on, going to keep plugging away at it
<Ben64> but it really doesn't matter if it's hdd, sata ssd, nvme, emmc, flash drive, whatever
<doubledutch> Ben64: Yes, /dev/mmcblk0
<oerheks> white spots are history nowadays
<doubledutch> oerheks: With Ubuntu, or with modern Linuxes in general?
<oerheks> not sure what you have read, it works fine.
<johan1994> hi, how do I uninstall chrome(not chromium-browser) using ubuntu(terminal)
<oerheks> johan1994, why terminal? just use softwarecenter > installed > it is in the list > remove
<Ben64> they're gone
<oerheks> oh
<johan1994> hi, sorry I disconnect, if anyone replied, please reply  agian
<oerheks> johan1994, why terminal? just use softwarecenter > installed > it is in the list > remove
<pragmaticenigma> johan1994: sudo apt remove google-chrome-stable
<pragmaticenigma> assuming you used the Google supplied installer
<johan1994> Thank you!
<johan1994> what is the difference between purge and remove/
<pragmaticenigma> johan1994: "purge" will remove the application and any system configuration files
<oerheks> purge will remove config files, not data in your /home/ folder that is
<johan1994> Thank you!
<johan1994> oerheks, terminal because I am new to ubuntu and Linux in general and enjoy learning how to take advantage of the power of the terminal, sounds stupid I guess. Thanks all!
<jrgilman> Hey, I have a failing hard drive I have connected via USB that i'm trying to pull as much data off of before it dies. Every time I do some data transfer though, I can get a certain amount of data off before it completely screws the pooch. The problem is that I can't unplug/unmount/shut off the drive in any way without getting ubuntu to recognize it's no longer attached. It also locks up my file manager. Is
<jrgilman> there a way to do this procedure properly?
<oerheks> johan1994, not stupid at all, have fun!
<oerheks> ddrescue is the tool for such problems
<jrgilman> what if i don't want to do it from one device to another
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<jrgilman> just to a folder on my drive
<jrgilman> ah ok
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: Also, avoid using the GUI when transferring files. If you can't get ddrescue, to work, you can try rsync or "cp --verbose" in the terminal
<jrgilman> rsync had a bad time too
<jrgilman> rsync just froze up and even sigkill'ing it
<jrgilman> kept the drive frozen up
<pragmaticenigma> Sounds like you have some really really bad sectors...
<jrgilman> i couldn't even normally restart my system
<jrgilman> I had to force power off the system
<jrgilman> yeah not surprising
<jrgilman> okay i'll read through this page
<jrgilman> i'll have to restart my system since it's totally f'ed now
<compdoc> If you use the gnome disk util, it will tell you if a drive is dying
<mfilipe> bratchley, I tried add a kernel version on GRUB_DEFAULT and ran update-grub but it keeps booting on the latest kernel :(
<mfilipe> ioria, stock one
<yates> i'm getting a weird error from apt when attempting to uninstall a package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TRdh3JYDd4/
<yates> what are "held packages"
<pragmaticenigma> yates: Sometimes referred to as "pinned" packages. They are packages where you might have marked them to not receive upgrades, due to the requirement of having a specific version
<yates> is there a way to list pinned packages?
<yates> or unpin them?
<yates> pragmaticenigma: ?
<sarnold> yates: try apt-mark showhold
<yates> sarnold: that returned nothing
<oerheks> uh oh
<oerheks> !info libnettle6
<ubottu> libnettle6 (source: nettle): low level cryptographic library (symmetric and one-way cryptos). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.1-1 (eoan), package size 107 kB, installed size 379 kB
<oerheks> important, do not remove..
<yates> oerheks: i would love not to, but i am attempting to build gnutls from source, and its ./configure is complaining: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KJH7Mg2vth/
<TJ-> yates: build it in an (LXD) container
<sarnold> (a) using sbuild or pbuilder or something is a very good idea (b) doesn't this error message say you should be *installing* something rather than *uninstalling* something?
<oerheks> yates, on Focal 19.10 ?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/nettle/+packages
<yates> libnettle6 is installed
<oerheks> that gives 3.5.1
<yates> Linux Lubuntu-25316 4.15.0-88-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 11 20:11:34 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yates> oerheks: are you saying libnettle6 gives 3.5.1?
<oerheks> on Focal yes
<oerheks> oh wait, it gives libnettle7  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/nettle
<yates> how do i see what distribution "series" i am running?
<oerheks> yates, i don't, just guessing as older ubuntu versions give 3.4.1
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/nettle/+packages
<yates> i think this is 16.04, or equivalent.
<yates> which gives a nettle < 3.4.1
<sarnold> lsb_release -a
<yates> can i just install a 3.4.1 version of nettle in addition to my existing nettle, so i don't break anything?
<yates> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wk2zNnwyDm/
<yates> thanks sarnold
<yates> so this is libnettle 3.4-1, not 3.4.1-xyz?
<sarnold> it looks that way
<yates> which is why ./configure is complaining
<oerheks> yates yes.
<Siamaster> Hi, I had a crash on my ubuntu and I tried to restart but now I get an error saying that I need to load the kernel first
<Siamaster> I have 2 disks so now I'm logged in on Linux Mint
<yates> can i just install a 3.4.1 version of nettle in addition to my existing nettle, so i don't break anything?
<oerheks> .. not sure about that ..
<Siamaster> I can see there is a disk but I can't navigate the hard drive, I can't mount it. It says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad suporblock.. "
<Siamaster> and fdisk doesn't show me the drive
<Siamaster> but I know it's at /deb/sdb1
<Siamaster> is there a way to fix this?
<cpare> After replacing my generic USB mouse with a Logitech G-Pro (M-U0052) I am getting periods where the keyboard doesn't respond, or the symptom of a "Stuck" key - any suggestions ?
<oerheks> live iso, chroot and fsck .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<cpare> Back again, sorry about that
<cpare> What did i miss?
<yates> can i upgrade from bionic to disco?
<yates> is there a way to do a rolling upgrade
<cpare> After replacing my generic USB mouse with a Logitech G-Pro (M-U0052) I am getting periods where the keyboard doesn't respond, or the symptom of a "Stuck" key - any suggestions ?
<yates> try another keyboard?
<cpare> The keyboard is fine as long as the mouse isn't connected
<cpare> @yates - https://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2019/04/step-by-step-to-upgrade-ubuntu-from-1804-to-1904-using-command-lines.html
<yates> cpare: thanks!
<cpare> @yates - I just did this a few months ago, it's not perfect but it works
<cpare> If this is a production server, try in a lower env
<sarnold> yates: probably it's easier to wait three months and upgrade to focal then; in the meantime, install an eoan lxd instance?
<yates> sounds like a bad idea for me..
<cpare> @sarnold - Agreed, I should have waited, but the cool new bleeding edge stuff got me
<ducasse> yates: if you do upgrade, don't stop at disco - it's eol
<jrgilman> compdoc: even if it's plugged in via a usb ide cable?
<compdoc> jrgilman, oh, maybe not.
<jrgilman> yeah this thing is ancient
<jrgilman> did SMART even exist back then?
<compdoc> for many years. The problem is the interface.
<compdoc> usb
<jrgilman> ah gotchya
<compdoc> I have seen old usb connections like that which go bad, so it might not even be the drive
<jrgilman> it's brand new
<jrgilman> and i tested another drive and it worked
<jrgilman> so likely the drive
<jrgilman> got data of a 60GB toshiba
<jrgilman> this 160GB seagate is definitely dying though
<compdoc> they are IDE drives?
<jrgilman> laptop IDE yeah
<compdoc> you could get an adaptor and connect it to a real ide port, but most systems dont even have ide ports anymore
<jrgilman> lol i just threw out my last system with an IDE port yesterday
<jrgilman> just doing spring cleaning
<clemons1> My understanding of a display manager's purpose is that it does at least two things: 1) displays a login UI and 2) starts an X11 session for the user. If that's correct, wouldn't #1 imply that the display manager has to create an X11 session for itself?
<compdoc> time got go sata
<jrgilman> time got go sata?
<compdoc> *to go
<jrgilman> oh
<jrgilman> lol this is just an old computer that a family member asked if its possible to pull the data off of
<jrgilman> it's not super important
<jrgilman> it's a windows xp machine
<jrgilman> funny thing is it's still able to boot
<jrgilman> lol ddrescue fucking froze trying to read from this drive?
<Siamaster> I ran Boot-Repair and now I can log in to ubuntu again. However everytime I restart my computer starts on sda1 even though I set the BIOS priority to start on my drive on sdb1
<Siamaster> I disconnected the drive on sda1 and I couldn't boot again on my sdb1
<Siamaster> any ideas how to fix this?
<guntbert> !ohmy | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jrgilman> sorry
<Battle> hey all so I think i've broken my system...i think ive somehow removed glibc and as a result, all commands are not working, even wget says no command found
<Battle> I'm guessing the only fix here is to format/reinstall?
<jrgilman> backup?
<Battle> i got none ><
<leftyfb> Battle: if you've removed/broken glibc, you'll need to reinstall and restore from backup
<Battle> crap
<leftyfb> Battle: if you don't have a backup then the data wasn't important to begin with
<leftyfb> Battle: that said, you can still get your files back by using a live cd/usb and copying to another storage device
<Battle> i'm guessing if I installed another copy of the OS locally and uploaded the contents of the / main folders this wouldnt help?
<Battle> like /usr/bin? ?
<leftyfb> do not do that
<Battle> okay
<leftyfb> copying your /home is fine
<Battle> man, cant believe this ><
<leftyfb> though you might run into some issues, most can be easily fixed by wiping some settings
<Battle> yeah its a dedicated serve rso im not sure how im going to do this
<jrgilman> backing up a server is important
<Battle> yeah i just literally wipdt he backup server (as it arhieves) and was intending to do another todya...
<bprompt> Battle:  hmmm for a dedicated server, you'd think you'd had some redundancy in mind
<Battle> after i resolved this silly issue...
<leftyfb> you wiped your backups(WHY???) and then proceeded to make changes to your server??
<bprompt> boy! that's like bad times 4
<Battle> yeah its safe to say, I've not had a good week...
<Battle> stupid mistakes... and problem after problem
<Battle> and now this
<Battle> so frustrating...
<Battle> i think im gonna have to boot into rescue mode and mount hdds
<Battle> i take it there's absolutely no way to restore?
<Battle> I mean libc
<tomreyn> rescue mode is probably not what you want if you broke gcc. you'll rather want to boot a different, working, system, then take backups from there, then reinstall.
<tomreyn> s/gcc/libc/
<tomreyn> is this server hardware? do you have a bmc?
<leftyfb> rescue mode probably isn't going to work. And you'll have no network if you plan on backing up files that way
<ducasse> Battle: you might be able to reinstall glibc from a live image, but a reinstall is probably the easiest way
<leftyfb> ducasse: the only way to reinstall properly is using apt by chrooting. Doing that with a broken/missing glibc isn't going to work
<ducasse> Battle: check the -root parameter to dpkg
<ducasse> leftyfb: i know that won't work, but that ^^ might, no?
<RazorbackGeek> Hello everyone.
<RazorbackGeek> I could use some assitance.
<RazorbackGeek> assistance
<RazorbackGeek> Topic says for ubuntu, does that include Kubuntu?
<parrotlover> Ask your question
<guntbert> !ask | RazorbackGeek
<ubottu> RazorbackGeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<parrotlover> there is #Kubuntu if you are dealing with the distro specific aspects, but if you're talking about more general stuff that applies to all ubuntu flavours it probably isn't bad to ask it here
<Battle> yeah I tried to chroot, and it complains of missing /bin/bash
<Battle> (the file is there though)
<RazorbackGeek> I'm connecting to my home network via VPN using OpenVPN.  I have imported my config successfully I can connect without issue.  However some internet locations (resources) are unavailable locally while connected to said VPN.
<parrotlover> does your chroot directory conrtain bin/bash in it?
<Battle> I am in rescue mode, and thankfully it appears I can upload using rsync , so i am rsyncing my folder to my backup server
<Battle> erm
<Battle> a moment
<RazorbackGeek> I have drilled down through the network settings of the VPN "use only for resources on this connection".
<RazorbackGeek> is turned off.
<tomreyn> Battle: do you read what people tell you, or do oyu just try things randomly and report back how they're failing and ignore what people say here?
<leftyfb> !who | parrotlover
<ubottu> parrotlover: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<parrotlover> Sorry leftyfb
<RazorbackGeek> A previous install of the same kubuntu and version I turned that setting off and all was well.  But it seems to make little change now.
<Battle> sorry I'm alt tabbing between this and my terminal with moments of crying
<Battle> let me scroll up and see what was said
<tomreyn> Battle: i'm wondering because two people just told you to *not* use the rescue option, and to boot off a separate, working system (and don't chroot)
<leftyfb> Battle: copy your files to an external device, reinstall, restore your files
<Battle> @server hardware, yes its a dedicated server, I dont know what "bmc" is sorry
<Battle> I'm not sure how to go about live-cding remotely like this at this point to be honest :S perhaps my providers allow such a thing ill look through my control panel
<Battle> I'll try the -root paraemter with dpkg how/what would the command look like example wise? dpkg -i -root <package.dep> ?
<Battle> and the last msg about chrooting i'll check the bin/bash
<Battle> tomreyn without going into rescue mode, the only alternative I have to access the machine is via remote KVM
<Battle> and it doesn't look like my providers gives an option to live cd boot
<knightwise> hey everyone
<RazorbackGeek> Hello knightwise
<knightwise> aha :) Expanselover there RazorbackGeek
<Battle> it was also mentioned that rescue mode wouldnt have network abilities to make the backup (which i think is the main reason rescue mode would advised against?) but this one does have network abilities as im able to mount the original data and upload it to backup server
<RazorbackGeek> Never seen an episode knightwise.
<Battle> I think as its been suggested it would be the best option to format/reinstall but I really cant do that unless i can get the data off first
<sysmin> Battle: LiveCD doesn't work for you?
<Battle> its a remote machine so i dont have the ability of putting the cd in so to speak
<Battle> i'm reliant on my host having an option and they only appear to have rescue mode
<knightwise> Highly recommended RazorbackGeek :) .. So hows you tonight ?
<sysmin> Battle: your host is?
<Battle> hetzner
<tomreyn> Battle: weren't you with hetzner?
<Battle> yeah
<RazorbackGeek> I'm fair knightwise, and you?
<sysmin> I don't know about hetzner, but OVH does let you boot a liveCD with the disk attached
<knightwise> Same here RazorbackGeek .. cant sleep , party at the local townhall in the backyard is keeping me up
<knightwise> decided to mess around on my new laptop
<tomreyn> Battle: if it's a dedicated you can request a 'lara' remote console, and one which allows for remote media (mounting isos to boot from from your end)
<knightwise> install some ubuntu stuff
<RazorbackGeek> Would be a lot better if I could figure out networking in Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> Battle: i think 2 hours are free, or you can book for multiple hours.
<RazorbackGeek> Sounds to me like it's time to crash a party.
<Bashing-om> !netplan | RazorbackGeek
<ubottu> RazorbackGeek: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<knightwise> RazorbackGeek: nah , not my scene :) Too tired anyway
<RazorbackGeek> Thanks, Bashing-om I know HOW to network I guess, I just don't understand why Ubuntu chooses to do what it's doing with my VPN.
<Battle> tomreyn I see, i will contact them thanks
<tomreyn> Battle: there's an option for that on the 'robot' support form
<tomreyn> Battle: be sure to ask for one which got the remote media stuff enabled, not all of them do
<knightwise> RazorbackGeek: what vpn are you using ,
<RazorbackGeek> The client is OpenVPN, and the server is pfsense.
<knightwise> RazorbackGeek: I have openvpn server installed on my Pi (Dietpi) Works fine (even with ubuntu
<RazorbackGeek> When connected to just the internet everything works fine, when the VPN is connected certain sites and so forth are unavailable.  I've drilled down through the settings in Network manager and turned off "Use only for resources on this connection"
<knightwise> Have you enabled to use a 'fallback dns' ,
<RazorbackGeek> Yes I had it working flawlessly before, but I did a reinstall and now it doesn't work like it should.
<RazorbackGeek> I feel like every linux distro is a roll of the dice on things working like their supposed to without some serious tweaking.
<RazorbackGeek> they're*
<knightwise> RazorbackGeek: true. thats also part of the fun (at least a little bit)
<knightwise> I'm giving this new machine another go at linux to keep abreast of the hardware support
<RazorbackGeek> Agreed, knightwise but it's frustrating when it's simple things that should work.
<knightwise> but as a non developer its hard to keep up the patience with linux distro's from time to time.
<knightwise> I completely understand your frustration there
<knightwise> I hate it when you need to spend hours on simple things like getting the 2 finger scrolling working and stuff
<knightwise> frustrating when it doesn't work
<guntbert> !ot | knightwise
<ubottu> knightwise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RazorbackGeek> I think what I'm going to do is reinstall xubuntu anyways.
<munsking> hello, i'm running ubuntu 19.04, can i update thunderbird to the latest version (68) using apt? adding some kind of bleeding edge repo or something?
<ducasse> !19.04 | munsking
<ubottu> munsking: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<ducasse> munsking: upgrade to 19.10
<munsking> oh okay, didn't know that, my bad
<user392> Greetings. Is there a support channel for Ubuntu 20.04?
#ubuntu 2020-03-07
<Bashing-om> +1 | user392
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu+_1 | user392
<user392> Hm
<user392> !ubuntu+_1
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu+1 | user392
<ubottu> user392: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<user392> oh, I thought that was a trigger
<user392> thanks
<Bashing-om> user392: Took me long enough :( .. could have passed the channel directly faster :(
<user392> No problem, I got the way now. Thank you again, Bashing-om.
<Sven_vB> Can Chromebooks usually run Ubuntu?
<bprompt> Sven_vB:  https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-ubuntu-on-chromebook
<Sven_vB> ok better question: is their hardware usually supported easily?
<pragmaticenigma> nope
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, If you're looking for a new machine to run Ubuntu... buy a regular laptop. You can't actually run Ubuntu on Chromebooks without special middleware software and emulation running.
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<Sven_vB> I'm considering a Medion Akoya E2293 (MD61118), and I found this systemd user[1] having tested something, so would you think it's safe to assume Ubuntu runs on that? [1] https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/13480
<Sven_vB> (the big headline in OP has another model, the paragraph before says E2293.)
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB, This is a support channel. If you are experiencing issues running official flavors of Ubuntu or the software distributed through official Ubuntu repos, this is the place to ask questions and get help. For system recommendations or discussions, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<briggse> Hello, I am having some issues getting my USB sound card working properly. I get audio in my headphones, but it doesn't detect any sort of microphone input
<briggse> I've tried the basic stuff like playing around with pavucontrol
<briggse> as well as trying a reboot and re-install
<briggse> also re-plugging
<briggse> The sound card is this: https://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Amp-Sound-Card-HX-USCCAMSS-BK/dp/B07GW1SHSN
<briggse> any chance at some help?
<briggse> Please?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | briggse
<ubottu> briggse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<briggse> pragmaticenigma: I didn't mean to sound needy there, I just realized I hadn't said please.
<sarnold> :)
<sarnold> briggse: anything in dmesg?
<sarnold> if you run pavucontrol from the command line do you see any errors messages on the terminal?
<briggse> sarnold: Thanks for attempting to give me a hand!
<briggse> No errors in pavucontrol
<briggse> and i'm looking through dmesg now
<briggse> i'm a bit noob :(
<sarnold> heh and there's LOTS of noise in there
<briggse> sarnold https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JzBVrTFzQT/
<briggse> If you want to take a look
<briggse> I'm not even sure what i'm looking for
<sarnold> haha love it duckykeyboard :)
<briggse> Yeah, great keyboard
<briggse> I just noticed it was in that list too lol
<briggse> I was also going to just ask about the `[    5.195615] usb 3-12.3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)` lines above it
<briggse> think that could be related?
<briggse> I've had nothing but frustration with audio on Ubuntu. Seriously constant headaches..
<briggse> sarnold
<briggse> [ 1940.872323] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 11 using xhci_hcd[ 1941.036616] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=16d8, bcdDevice=41.12[ 1941.036617] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3[ 1941.036618] usb 3-3: Product: HyperX Amp[ 1941.036619] usb 3-3: Manufacturer: Kingston[ 1941.036619]
<briggse> usb 3-3: SerialNumber: 000000000001[ 1941.053238] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.058235] usb 3-3: 6:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 6)[ 1941.059722] input: Kingston HyperX Amp Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.5/0003:0951:16D8.000D/input/input33[ 1941.116440]
<briggse> hid-generic 0003:0951:16D8.000D: input,hidraw6: USB HID v1.11 Device [Kingston HyperX Amp] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input5[ 1941.145530] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.155624] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.161992] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id
<briggse> 12)[ 1941.167007] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.172038] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.176981] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.182107] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.187100] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot
<briggse> get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)[ 1941.192222] usb 3-3: 12:0: cannot get min/max values for control 2 (id 12)
<briggse> shit
<briggse> sarnold I got muted or something on accident: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nHgJtPjK6T/ Here's the paste I meant to paste
<briggse> This happens when I unplug and re-plug the USB card
<pragmaticenigma> briggse, please mind the choice of words. Cussing is frowned upon here. Also, always use paste, as the bots will mute you if they think you're spamming the channel
<sarnold> briggse: there's a LOT of volume control setup for specific channels after that error message is printed
<briggse> pragmaticenigma Of course, my bad. I meant to use paste, but had the wrong one on my clipboard :(  I'm not trying to be bad
<sarnold> briggse: funny thing, the function that prints that error message returns a success or failure return value but the callers *never* do anything with it.
<sarnold> https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/latest/source/sound/usb/mixer.c#L1178
<briggse> sarnold Interesting.. I wish I 100% knew what this all meant, but I'm kinda following. My C isn't quite up to this level.
<briggse> Is this something I can workaround? Or is the hardware just not compatible?
<sarnold> https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v5.6-rc4/source/sound/usb/mixer.c#L1308 and https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v5.6-rc4/source/sound/usb/mixer.c#L1675 -- two direct calls with no error handling, and another call through a macro https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/v5.6-rc4/source/sound/usb/mixer.c#L2045
<sarnold> briggse: I think your best bet might be to try a 'fresh' upstream linux kernel, and if it's still busted there, email the folks here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6VZg87rzPj/
<briggse> Seems fragile to not be handling that properly.  sarnold: would you reccomend Ukuu to update the kernal?
<sarnold> briggse: I've never tried ukuu before..
<sarnold> briggse: I'd probably pick packages from https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.5.8/ or https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.6-rc4/
<jeremy31> briggse: I won't recommend ukuu
<briggse> Alright, guess I'm going to have to dive into a rabbit hole =L . Unless you guys have a good suggestion on directions or another tool
<sarnold> briggse: nothing else from me :( good luck
<briggse> I have a feeling this isn't going to work :(  I've had troubles with audio for a long time. Audio out works fine, but microphones never do. And it's hard to use Linux as a development platform if I can't communicate with team members. I really hate Mac's window management, but it feels like i'm doomed to it
<sarnold> yeah audio on linux has only ever worked tolerable for a handful of mainstream devices
<sarnold> anything slightly off the beaten path and things get hairy quick
<briggse> sarnold: Do you have any idea why that is?
<pragmaticenigma> in this case it's a USB device that is built to a price point. These devices often share busses inside to lower the cost to manufacture. Such sharing is hard to develop for because you have to know how to "switch" between the modes to get the components to all function
<sarnold> briggse: writing drivers for audio devices doesn't sound like fun; the hardware seems touchy, vendors hate documenting things, and the handful of people who write drivers usually want to get sound from their computers..
<briggse> pragmaticenigma: So I don't understand why it works fine in Mac OS and Windows. Do they just have people writing drivers for these devices all day?
<pragmaticenigma> The manufacturer wrote the driver... they choose the platforms they wish to support
<sarnold> the vendors pay people to write drivers
<briggse> I see
<sarnold> and since OS X market share is like twice the size of the linux desktop market share, and preferred by many "content creators", I'm not surprised they'd pay money to support it
<briggse> Welp, *sounds* like I'm up against a wall.
<sarnold> rofl
<sarnold> and windows is like ten or twenty times that size, so ...
<pragmaticenigma> drivers in linux are often reversed engineered by enthusiasts and hobbiest. most devices gain support when someone in the community purchases a device, finds there is no support for it, and begins to write their own and contributes it
<briggse> Yeah, I get that for sure. Just wasn't sure how that all worked. I'm kinda surprised it's not a common output interface that is universal.
<briggse> pragmaticenigma: And this is why I"m studying up on C
<pragmaticenigma> Some manufacturers are nice and offer schematics and part numbers
<pragmaticenigma> others aren't
<briggse> Sounds like a lot of reverse engineering
<pragmaticenigma> Sometimes you have something that is well documented, but then is implemented in some strange way (AC-97 anyone?) which makes supporting the device very difficult
<sarnold> I thought usb ought to be better than the bad old days of ISA sound cards :)
<sarnold> but maybe there's lots of ways to do USB audio poorly
<pragmaticenigma> USB is worse in a lot of ways. ISA the issue was more with the implementation of the spec and the fact you needed to set IRQs to get everyone to play nice
<pragmaticenigma> Worth a read: https://hackaday.com/2017/11/25/fixing-linux-audio-one-chipset-at-a-time/
<briggse> Well, thanks a lot guys. I do appreciate the input and output (heh). I wound up finding an adapter that allows me to split the mic and input and just plug it directly into the back of the computer. This seems to be working.
<briggse> I'll contribute when I can, someday
<sarnold> briggse: heh, yeah, the intel chipset on the mobo ought to be pretty well supported, there's millions of those things, everyone's got one..
<JC_SoCal> Can someone point me in the right direction as I'm not getting great results from google -- For 18.04 server, I'd like to find out how to replace the default tty1 shell with a custom shell script -- so when the system boots up, instead a of login to the shell, they're dropped into a shell script. I've tried making a custom@tty1.service file with my script in the etc/systemd/system/getty.target.wants directory but this
<JC_SoCal> isn't starting the script on boot -- instead it just hangs, I've also ran systemctl disable getty@tty1.service
<nt0> "dropped into a shell script"?
<JC_SoCal> nt0: yes -- it runs my custom.sh script instead of giving the user the option to login to a terminal
<JC_SoCal> nt0: my idea being the user can interacted with a limited custom interface versus needing to login
<nt0> which account runs the script?
<nt0> more precise: which user runs the script?
<JC_SoCal> nt0: thats a good question because i don't actually set a user in the tty1.service file, i assume its the root user
<nt0> aye
<JC_SoCal> nt0: this is my current service file https://pastebin.com/6whDTwtu
<nt0> and that's run by systemd?
<JC_SoCal> nt0: my understanding is that it *should* be
<nt0> (i know nothing about systemd, i love ubuntu but hate systemd and use distros with alternatives on my home systems)
<JC_SoCal> nt0: that, you and I agree on =)
<nt0> on that point--it
<nt0> err
<nt0> it's so painful to see such great leaps in usability (personal-wise) in ubuntu while at the same time canonical falls prey to embrace-extinguish
<nt0> ubuntu is becoming better than windows in many, many ways now
<nt0> so much progress!
<JC_SoCal> i'll agree with that too =)
<nt0> at the same time: i'm worried that canonical has been bought out.  i have no evidence or argument.  just hunch
<JC_SoCal> ibm bought redhat recently no?
<nt0> M$ is on the linux foundation
<nt0> the board thereof*
<JC_SoCal> microsoft bought github -- i wouldn't be suprised if they made a play to buy canonical
<nt0> http://www.catb.org/~esr/halloween/index.html
<nt0> here's an ancient index of internal MS documents with commentary by ESR
<nt0> it's amazing how accurate many of the predictions were considering that these leaks started in 1998
<JC_SoCal> ooof back in 98 i think i was using slackware
<nt0> anywho i don't mean to steer away from your script
<lotuspsychje> lets keep it ontopic plz
<nt0> >inb4
<JC_SoCal> then i moved to debian to get away from compiling everything by source =)
<JC_SoCal> yes sorry -- little departure
<nt0> JC_SoCal: i'm not a systemP expert but i don't see anything in that script that has a bit to do with user auth
<JC_SoCal> indeed -- my understand (this is being ported from debian) is that there is no need for auth
<nt0> you've got custom1.sh but this is being executed by ???
<JC_SoCal> so custom1.sh is being executed by custom@tty1.service
<nt0> i don't know systemP but i can't believe that it's as easy as spoofing a file
<JC_SoCal> which is what i put in pastebin -- that gets called by the system
<nt0> err... that getting a shell might be as easy as spoofing a file
<JC_SoCal> well i can confirm its that easy on debian =)
<JC_SoCal> nt0 i would have said the same thing about getting root via single user mode -- i don't chalk much security to devices that one has physical access to
<JC_SoCal> no worries though -- i'll keep digging, just figured it might make sense to check in here before i continue banging my head
<JC_SoCal> ... funny enough i just hit this in google -- may have some better answers
<JC_SoCal> https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/Run_software_on_tty1_console_instead_of_login_getty.html
<JC_SoCal> ooof -- i think this is what i was missing: mkdir /etc/systemd/system/getty@tty1.service.d/
<nt0> JC_SoCal: maybe a typo by the author, but he prefixed with a "-"
<nt0> in the ExecStart= field
<nt0> doesn't make sense to me, but it's a discrepancy
<JC_SoCal> good catch !
<JC_SoCal> 2 steps forward, 1 step back =)
<nt0> i have to ask: what's the use case?  feel free to decline answering
<JC_SoCal> no problem -- and great question
<tmx1> hey all.. new to Ubuntu. i tried installing on my laptop and works fine but where can I get the newest Intel HD520 drivers?
<JC_SoCal> ever see the old black t-shirt that said "Go Away or I will Replace you With a Very Small Shell Script"?
<JC_SoCal> Its essentially that -- offering limited sys admin functionality via a simple shell script interface
<JC_SoCal> change an ip address for example -- simple front end interface, hope that makes sense
<JC_SoCal> nt0: fyi, that works now (lol don't forget to +x the shell script) but it works -- thanks for talking it through with me =)
<nt0> JC_SoCal: was it the permissions?
<nt0> or the "-"?
<nt0> guessing former
<JC_SoCal> well - really it was me trying to port the way debian used systemd to ubuntu -- i was doing it wrong, very wrong, then it also didn't help i forgot to +x on my shell file
<JC_SoCal> if you don't mind, may i ask your opinion of my use case?
<nt0> sure, no good answer guarantee
<nt0> it's hard to imagine that somebody with even the basic skills required to remotely login to a nix system would be so ignorant that they need a script to do most of the job
<nt0> but businesses are crazy and so is everything else
<JC_SoCal> nt0: indeed, sorry let me clarify a little more -- this replaces the local console -- not the ssh console -- so really its more of a in case of emergency situation where we no longer have remote access -- we can have a non-tech person at a remote site touch it without being scared and much easier to walk through
<nt0> JC_SoCal: start your own business with this idea
<nt0> else i will
<nt0> even if it doesn't work well enough in all edge cases right now
<nt0> well, i guess do some market research, this might show that it's not a thing in demand
<JC_SoCal> it is in our business =)
<JC_SoCal> like i mentioned, we're moving from a debian shop to ubuntu -- so this is just part of the port
<nt0> used for control systems or something?
<JC_SoCal> but thanks for the feed back -- i also have a business plan for a gourmet corn dog food truck if you're looking for investment oppritunities
<JC_SoCal> or something
<nt0> tech businesses have employees that don't need a walkthru startup for a restarted system
<nt0> you're on to a new market methinks
<nt0> i won't pry.  just will wish you good luck
<JC_SoCal> exactly our use case
<JC_SoCal> thanks nt0
<nt0> JC_SoCal: question: you're business minded?  no?
<JC_SoCal> indeed
<JC_SoCal> president of our company -- working on a friday at 11 pm
<nt0> have you read ESR's halloween documents?
<JC_SoCal> I actually have not, first I've seen of it
<nt0> http://www.catb.org/~esr/halloween/index.html
<JC_SoCal> yeah i've got it bookmarked
<JC_SoCal> i was skimming it when you mentioned it
<nt0> this isn't specific to your situation at all.  has a lot to do with how software companies find revenue
<nt0> from proprietary to FOSS and everything between
<nt0> lots of business-speak in context wrt channels and so on
<JC_SoCal> i appreciate that!
<nt0> interesting as a historical artifact that is almost an oracle
<johnjbogle1> Hello, I am trying to format my new external 2.5" ssd, but it is not being recognized in gparted or Disks. Looking for help on what to do from here. Thanks much!
<Ben64> plug it in, run dmesg, look to see if it's detected
<mrcrypto08> Hi
<NeoFrontier> Greetings humans. I have festival text to speech running on Ubuntu, but i'm wondering if there is something better ?
<NeoFrontier> Or is that it ?
<lotuspsychje> NeoFrontier: you can use apt-cache 'keyword' to find cool software on your ubuntu release
<NeoFrontier> Yeah but how do I know that apt-cache is smart enough to evaluate software ?
<NeoFrontier> But thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> NeoFrontier: you can always ask in #ubuntu-discuss for experiences from other users if you want
<NeoFrontier> In fact I think let me try that exact command
<lotuspsychje> NeoFrontier: found a link for you, come join to #ubuntu-discuss if you want
<riply>  Hey guys, I am trying to help a friend out.. they upgraded their 18.4LTS to 18.10 and now, the repos are not working. They need CURL installed but apt-get install curl isn't an option.... do you have any advice? This' a production box so I can't just upgrade it to 19.10 :/
<lotuspsychje> riply: 18.10 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> riply: we strongly advise to upgrade to ubuntu releases before they go EOL
<lotuspsychje> riply: production box and non-lts is also not very adviced
<riply> lotuspsychje I know haha... this' not my box - I was called in to try and help.
<riply> from what I know, the only option is to try and downgrade it to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> riply: downgrading on ubuntu is not possible
<riply> any tips then?
<lotuspsychje> riply: backup and clean install a supported version from the topic
<riply> ye, I was afraid you'd say that haha.. looks like I'm installing 18.04 on Monday and migrating the LAMP
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | riply
<ubottu> riply: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<johnjbogle1> Hi. A little bit new to linux, still learning. What GUI tool do I use to create a multiboot usb stick? And what file system do I format it to? Looking to install various linux distros, and preferrably a win7 os too if that's technically possible. Any detailed support someone can give? Much appreciated...
<oerheks> there is a multiboot tool, https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ ,  never interested in using myself.
<oerheks> and win7 .. really?
<oerheks> not going to give advise on EOL windows ..
<johnjbogle1> What you think I'm lying or joking? Yes, really.
<johnjbogle1> For testing purposes.
<oerheks> well, that is the only tool i know, good luck with windows!
<oerheks> (not sure that is possible)
<johnjbogle1> ok, so I should put windows on its own usb?
<oerheks> reask in ##windows perhaps?
<johnjbogle1> Well im just asking, is there any way to stick a winOS on a linux bootstick?
<oerheks> i just answered.
<johnjbogle1> still unclear.
<ducasse> this is not the right place to ask, we don't do windows
<johnjbogle1> No this is the right place to ask, just you are not the right person to answer. Linux is the base im using. Ubuntu is the OS im using.
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<johnjbogle1> Im creating the bootstick with ubuntu, so how is this not the right place to ask, How to create a multiboot usb with multiple linux distros, plus a windows os on there too?
<johnjbogle1> Definately ubuntu related.
<oerheks> answered that, multiboot, and ##windows is your place to be
<ducasse> it's not
<oerheks> good luck!
<johnjbogle1> I'm not asking how do I create my bootstick within windows.
<johnjbogle1> Ok, multiboot, thankyou.
<johnjbogle1> But what filesystem do I format it to?
<johnjbogle1> I already tried using the Multiboot tool before, but it didn't work. So I was wondering if there were other alternatives to Multiboot. But perhaps I formatted it incorrectly. >>What filetype do I format the multiboot stick to? Thanks.
<oerheks> see the url, no need to format, multiboot does that for you
<johnjbogle1> ok thanks.
<johnjbogle1> And just curious, if I wanted to create just a single boot usb stick... What's the best way to do that?
<ducasse> dd the image to the stick
<johnjbogle1> dd?
<ducasse> 'man dd'
<ducasse> or use a tool like etcher or rufus
<johnjbogle1> Etcher or Rufus, ok thanks.
<johnjbogle1> But just curious, what do you mean by "man dd"?
<traekili> man is a command to access manual pages that tell you about the program, in this case dd.
<johnjbogle1> you mean like sudo man dd in terminal?
<ducasse> no need for sudo
<oerheks> interesting, sudo man dd
<johnjbogle1> ok. thx much
<ducasse> johnjbogle1: you use sudo to run a command with superuser privileges, not needed to read a manual page
<vuurdraak> hi all, q: how to enable virtual desktop switching/wall in the favorites quick launcher bar for ubuntu 18.04, like it was in 16.04, i do a lot with my mouse while i sit in a lazy chair and my keyboard is put aside ;)
<vuurdraak> it's annoying that ubuntu desktop designers think it's more easy to use keyboard shortcuts, wich it isn't if you do not want to have ur keyboard on ur lap all the time
<oerheks> left top corner > activities
<oerheks> then right the bar will appear
<vuurdraak> if i click the activities bar i can chose between active windows, not nnavigate to an empty virtual desktop
<vuurdraak> but thanks for that tip anyway as i didn't know that ;)
<vuurdraak> in 16 there was a virtual wall icon in the launcher, so clicking it would make u able to chose one
<vuurdraak> i cant find any setting in dconf for this
<vuurdraak> cant find it in searches also :(
<oerheks> maybe there is a gnome-shell extention?
<vuurdraak> mmm, lets see what gnome tweak tool can do
<vuurdraak> ow lol its standard installed :')
<vuurdraak> no it just sets the behaivoir of the workspaces, i guess i need to search for "gnome shell extention workspaces"
<vuurdraak> mmm most solutions i find are years old with stuff not in the repository :(
<vuurdraak> oww found something with synaptic : gnome-shell-extention-works (additional options for gnome workspace switcher"
<oerheks> :-)
<vuurdraak> now i only need to figure out how to configure it :)
<vuurdraak> i see lots of keybinding options in dconf, nothing to make it go to favorites
<vuurdraak> I downloaded wsmatrixmartin.zurowietz.de.v17.shell-extension.zip from https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1485/workspace-matrix/ i have no clue what to do with it though
<vuurdraak> do i need to copy thiose files in to some directory ?
<drupol> Hello,
<drupol> I'd like to use kernel 5.3.0-28 on my laptop. What is the procedure to install it ?
<drupol> I'm currently using 5.3.0-24.
<oerheks> drupol, if you run 18.04 lts + hwe, you would have 5.3.0-40-generic #32~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<drupol> Ok, trying.
<drupol> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<drupol> oerheks: How can I check is some packages are in a kind of list where they are not allowed to be updated ?
<drupol> apt-mark showhold is empty
<vuurdraak> oerheks ow lol i am blind there is a workspace swithcer hidden on the right side almost off screen when clicking activities , also i now know how to install extentions for gnome through the browser, im asorry it was there all the time , thanks again for the tip
<vuurdraak> or maybe it was added with the extra install i did with synaptic i dont know :')
<vuurdraak> drupol if you instaled a kernel version manulay, it stops updating to newer version automaticly, i forgot the procedure, but you then need to reinstall the mainline kernel thing without mentioning version numbers to make stuff auto install again or any other updating kernel line
<vuurdraak> manualy*
<drupol> vuurdraak: aaah it's probably the case indeed. The laptop was provided by work.
<drupol> I'll investigate that :) thanks !
<jeremy31> drupol: in terminal check> apt policy linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<dostoyevsky> I have a Dockerfile for a proof of concept based on ubuntu14.04 -- how long would it take until a `apt update -y && apt install -y vim' would return an error because the packages are no longer available?
<oerheks> dostoyevsky, 14.04 is EOL
<oerheks> dead
<oerheks> unless you paid for ESM, you have to contact canonical directly
<oerheks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<dostoyevsky> oerheks: Ah, so I will archive the docker images, just to be sure I still can look at the proof-of-concept agian later
<lotuspsychje> vuurdraak: that workspaces extension is in the repos now
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock | vuurdraak
<ubottu> vuurdraak: gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (source: gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock): additional options for GNOME workspace switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 52-1 (eoan), package size 92 kB, installed size 906 kB
<vuurdraak> lotuspsychje,  ah its under a different name, i have found what i needed though, i wanted to be able to use my mouse to switch to a workspace, it's there now i guess it was there all along but because it was 90% of creen i didnt notice it
<vuurdraak> off screen*
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vuurdraak> helu
<NeoHamled> I have an ubuntu 18.04 install (unclear if it was originally installed from a server or desktop iso) that had X11 installed, but didn't have an desktop/session manager, or window manager installed. I ran `apt install ubuntu-desktop` and it installed GDM and Gnome 3, but when I start the machine now (after an initial one-time configuration wizard to set timezone and create a user account) it just gives me an empty bg
<NeoHamled> it's running in VMware workstation, the graphics stuff seems to work fine, and ps shows that it's running gdm, and gnome-session-binary, but it doesn't display any window to log into a session
<NeoHamled> what should I be checking for to get it to let me log in via GUI?
<ioria> NeoHamled, what is the  'one-time configuration wizard to set timezone and create a user account'  ?
<NeoHamled> I don't know. It just was there the first time when I restarted after doing the apt install command. It started with "Welcome!" and then asked me to pick a KB layout, timezone, create a user account and set the password for it
<NeoHamled> (this machine previously was configured to only have root)
<mohnish> So, all the files that I come across when I install a package, like the files that start with "lib" are libraries, right?
<ioria> NeoHamled, honestly i don't know what you're talking  about , but a nuclear option is 'sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^'   <-    note the  caret
<vuurdraak> NeoHamled, i read here two dfferent guids that mention installing gdm3:  sudo apt update    sudo apt upgrade     sudo apt install gnome-session gdm3        https://idroot.us/install-gui-gnome-ubuntu-18-04-lts/    &  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1043048/reinstalling-gui-in-ubuntu-18-04
<ioria> sounds like he already did that
<mohnish> Is it okay if I just ask a question here out of curiosity?
<vuurdraak> you just did :)
<NeoHamled> mohnish: usually the convention for linux shared object libraries is to be named lib<whatever>, yes
<mohnish> vuurdraak: Yeah, I wanted know if it was okay
<mohnish> NeoHamled: Thanks :)
<NeoHamled> probably true for libraries intended for static linking as well? I'm not sure. I know that if you're linking a binary dynamically you would do like -l<whatever> and it just assumes the 'lib' prefix
<mohnish> hmm
<vuurdraak> mohe1, this is the official help channel for ubuntu, anything to do with ubuntu is okay, any thing offtopic there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<mohnish> okay, agreed ^^
<NeoHamled> thank you both ioria and vuurdraak. I think I'll probably revert to my VM snapshot from before doing `apt install ubuntu-desktop` (without the caret so maybe it was matching a ton of unnecessary stuff, I just assumed it was some meta-package for necessary desktop packages, but it did end up install like firefox and all that which I don't need really), then I'll try the guide you linked vuurdraak b/c it seems simpler
<NeoHamled> oh apparently I just needed to do apt upgrade...
<vuurdraak> ^.^
<kristian_> I have the feeling my gpu is not running at 100% when running a benchmark like glmark, the scores seem low from what I've read what a nvidia 2080ti should deliver
<kristian_> I'm running ubuntu 18.04 and have the nvidia drivers installed
<kristian_> how can I debug this further or what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: wich driver are you using?
<kristian_> lotuspsychje, I have tried 430 and 440
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: think you should go latest driver possible on a big RTX
<vuurdraak> 440 is the latest in the extra graphic ppa
<kristian_> yeah I think 440 is the latest lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: are you using stock driver, or the one from the graphics ppa?
<kristian_> lotuspsychje, I don't know what that is, I just went into ubuntu -> additional drivers and selected nvidia-driver-440
<vuurdraak> 440 is only available if u added the extra ppa
<kristian_> I had to install ubuntu with the flag "nomodeset" though otherwise I'd get an ACPI error and weird display glitches
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats normal to workaround
<kristian_> vuurdraak, whats ppa? I think I didn't add that but maybe I did it while following a tutorial? sorry I'm new to this
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> ppa^
<lotuspsychje> the version frop ppa is 440.59
<vuurdraak> krisfris, you can also try the latest driver from nvidia https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/unix/ but first make sure you have all the cli commands saved somewhere that you know how to purge and reinstall the drivers inside ubuntu if everything goes wrong
<kristian_> lotuspsychje, hmm can't remember doing that. and I don't know which one I have. It just says "Using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-440 (open source)"
<lotuspsychje> vuurdraak: thats not reccomended from the nvidia website
<kristian_> Also in case it's relevant when I run nvidia-settings I get GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 14:43:33.440: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<kristian_> but then the settings open
<vuurdraak> lotuspsychje, true thats why i said make sure you know how to undo it
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: wich kernel are you on?
<kristian_> lotuspsychje, running uname -a gives me:
<kristian_> Linux kristian-ubuntu 5.3.0-40-generic #32~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 3 14:05:59 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> kristian_: ok, looking good
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<RougeR> hello
<RougeR> sooo im up to 3 days now of trying to get hardwell acceleration working chromium
<kristian_> *restarting
<RougeR> ive upgrade from ubuntu 18.04 to 19.10 due to the libva/vaapi
<RougeR> reinstalled chromium with http://ppa.launchpad.net/saiarcot895/chromium-dev/ubuntu eoan/main
<RougeR> enabled hw acell in settings
<RougeR> enabled the flags i can
<RougeR> #ignore-gpu-blacklist
<RougeR> Hardware-accelerated video encode still shows Not available on your platform.
<vuurdraak> RougeR, what does: sudo lshw -c display      say ?
<RougeR> vuurdraak,
<RougeR> https://dpaste.org/9J7M/raw
<vuurdraak> you don't have a dedicated graphics card ?
<RougeR> nope
<RougeR> you dont need one, intel integrated works
<vuurdraak> are yu using the latest drivers ?
<RougeR> yeah
<vuurdraak> did you add the extra graphics ppa ?
<vuurdraak> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<vuurdraak> sudo apt-get update
<RougeR> will try
<vuurdraak> maybe it has a newer driver
<BluesKaj> why recommend a ppa when you don't know if a default driver is in use or available
<vuurdraak> to try different drivers, if it soves stuff
<BluesKaj> it can also get you in trouble
<RougeR> shows i have driver from lshw though>?
<oerheks> intel driver.. not in that ppa
<vuurdraak> ah sorry i didnt know
<vuurdraak> then i will hand ur support case to the proffesionals :')
<RougeR> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<oerheks> RougeR, you did file a bugreport, right?
<RougeR> oerheks, i have yeah, but ive since upgrade to ubuntu 19.10
<RougeR> which should fix that bug
<RougeR> vainfow now runs without errors
<RougeR> https://dpaste.org/9J7M/raw
<oerheks> and the 2nd ppa is useless, same drier is in all ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<RougeR> and is using later vaapi and libva
<Acheron> RougeR, please review this information on this site.  scroll down to section 11.5 Optimize Chrome GPU
<Acheron> https://mmikowski.github.io/k19-10-guide/
<Acheron> note how you have to start Chrome and pass those parameters
<RougeR> let me have a look
<Acheron> 11.5.3. Update desktop file
<oerheks> chrome =!chromium
<Acheron> 11.5.4 Confirm results
<RougeR> oerheks, considering there is no chrome HW acceleration at all on linux this must be chromium
<RougeR> oh wait
<RougeR> he does say google-chrome :/
<oerheks> jups
<RougeR> ill still try those flags
<Acheron> its not an easy task as you can see
<Acheron> but that should help
<vuurdraak> kris7ian, i wanted to say before youlogged off , if you install a nividia driver from nvidia it self and it goes south, make sure you got this saved some where to get the 440 driver back:  sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia*  //   sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*   //   sudo apt-get autoremove   //  sudo apt-get autoclean   //  sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440
<pragmaticenigma> vuurdraak, Some of those are not in the best order
<vuurdraak> what order should one take ?
<BluesKaj> installing the website driver will work until the next kernel upgrade comes along then your system will break
<pragmaticenigma> vuurdraak, Actually... I would just get rid of the "audoremove nvidia*" ... The "third" entry there will do the same thing, but autoremove is only effective after you have removed the package to remove any remaining dependencies
<vuurdraak> ah okay i will do that in my help text file :) its just to make sure that all other previous driver stuff is purged , i also have seen many instructons saying: sudo apt install nvidia-440 while it should be nvidia-driver-<number>
<kris7ian> vuurdraak: thank you!
<kris7ian> I added from the ppa, changed to 440 now login screen is all purple and doesn’t react
<kris7ian> I remember someone warning me that could happen but I don’t remember what the workaround was o.O
<kris7ian> any clues?
<vuurdraak> purge and install the 430 driver ?
<vuurdraak> 390 is recomended though
<vuurdraak> oh wait it says 435
<RougeR> okay wait
<RougeR> noticed something weird
<RougeR> under available flags in chrome://flags
<kris7ian> 435 recommended ok, but there should be a way to get 440 working no?
<vuurdraak> i got 415 , 435, , 390, 410 & 440 listed through th extra graphics ppa
<RougeR> #disable-accelerated-video-decode is enabled
<vuurdraak> it can happen that sometimes a newer driver works worst
<RougeR> but it is also listed under unavailable flags
<vuurdraak> i have seen it happen with me at least
<vuurdraak> or not work at all
<vuurdraak> 390 was the default driver in the standard drivers list i think and 435 seems to be the main driver in the extra ppa
<vuurdraak> if you need fsync though u need at least 418+
<vuurdraak> freesync*
<RougeR> -________________-
<RougeR> https://dpaste.org/RSBa/raw
<RougeR> kVideoDecoderName	"FFmpegVideoDecoder"
<RougeR> please
<RougeR> why
<RougeR> all shows its using hw acceleration in chrome://gpu
<RougeR> yet its clearly not by the cpu and the ffmpeg decoder
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RougeR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yqbyjcnmhf/
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, ffmpeg is running independent of Chromium?
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, its just the decoder that gets used if hw acceleration is not being used
<RougeR> you should be looking for mojo or similar
<RougeR> i toiok that from chrome://media-internals when playing video on https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Demos_of_open_web_technologies
<RougeR> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html
<evils> i'm having a display/graphics issue on 20.04, in chromium and firefox, after closing a menu, that area doesn't redraw correctly (mixed remnants of the menu remain, even when moving the mouse over them, sometimes flickers), resizing the window fixes it, seems to happen on X and wayland; this is on a ryzen 3400g (integrated graphics)
<vuurdraak> kris7ian, also in the nvidia driver "X Server Display Configuration" click on "Advanced (right down) and enable "Force Full Composition Pipeline" helpt with me to get better performance testing games benchmarks
<evils> does this ring a bell for anyone?
<oerheks> evils, for 20.04 join #ubuntu+1 until release
<takov751> @evils its really seems something not right with compositor
<evils> oerheks: ah, thanks
<RougeR> does this mean anything to anyone
<RougeR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jk7vqGzPT2/
<RougeR> chromium vaapi hardware decode log
<Acheron> RougeR, looks like its not going to work unless you find someone who has already done it and published it somewhere
<Acheron> hello DarkByD3sign
<DarkByD3sign> Good afternoon Acheron
<DarkByD3sign> How are you?
<Acheron> RougeR, your chances of finding someone in a chat room are .00001 % because only a tiny fraction of experienced users are on here
<oerheks> RougeR, this intel 5500 gpu, how much memory did you reserve for that in the bios??
<RougeR> Acheron, feels like it
<RougeR> oerheks, i dont know, not touched it
<RougeR> This isnt some advanced functionality. its simple hardware acceleration im a browser
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, why does virtualbox-guest-x11 only ever seem to just break, leaving an unusable VM until you recovery mode it and remove that?
<Acheron> but thats not supported in Linux
<oerheks> yes, it is advanced, worth checking..
<RougeR> oerheks, will check on reboot
<Acheron> you have to do major work arounds to make it happen
<RougeR> Acheron, so whats the widely accepted solution for watching any form of video on linux
<Acheron> i watch videos just fine
<RougeR> what do you watch them on?
<Acheron> many different players and on the net in Firefox
<RougeR> i see, seems odd considering firefox does not have HW acceleration either
<Acheron> unless you are trying to watch 4K at 60 FPS
<RougeR> no just 720-180p
<RougeR> 1080p
<Acheron> other videos play just fine in a current processor
<RougeR> this is an i7 5600u
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, Acheron - Please keep this to support... not a debate channel
<RougeR> ok
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, Something that comes to mind. You are using Chromium Dev... which means that any tutorial published might be out of date the moment it is published. There is a lot of active development in Chromium, which means what works today, might not work tomorrow. Is there any particular reason that you are trying to use Chromium-Dev, instead of say Google Chrome?
<arad> hi, can someone help me add a second monitor on ubuntu ? pls ( NVIDIA X Server Settings dont work for me )
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, because chrome and chromium stable were awful, and chromium dev is meant to have hw accelleration support
<vuurdraak> arad, normaly as soon as u plug in a new monitor it should be detected and added automaticly
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, The other thing to consider is that your system is 4-5 years old. The hardware at that age is going to be widely supported in stable software, not Dev software
<vuurdraak> also if u unplug and replug
<arad> vuurdraak, that dont work eather
<RougeR> honestly, even just using a reasonable number of chrome tabs spikes the cpu
<vuurdraak> arad maybe a driver issue ?
<RougeR> without even using video
<arad> vuurdraak, i rly dont know ....
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, If they aren't working out of the box, then it's possible that your hardware simply doesn't support those advanced features
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, i do not think that is the reason
<vuurdraak> arad have u tried other drivers , and what is ur current driver ? sudo lshw -c display
<RougeR> its a thinkpad x250 with 8gb ram, i7 5600u, 512gb ssd
<RougeR> i know u processors are not as strong as older ones, but still
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, and what you just stated there, makes me believe that you have some other issues going on. I don't know what the experience on Ubuntu 19.10 is. I stay away from the normal releases as they often are buggy and not stable. If I was you, I'd be running 18.04 where you're not fighting with unknown elements that Canonical isn't trying to test out
<RougeR> haha
<RougeR> ive just come from ubuntu 18.04
<RougeR> because i had these issues there
<RougeR> and hw acceleration has an issue with wayland in 18.04
<RougeR> whereas in 19.10 is patched
<RougeR> sorry, i know you are trying to help
<arad> vuurdraak, see pm
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | arad
<ubottu> arad: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<RougeR> im sorry for coming across as difficult, but i went with the stable version of the most stable/easy out of the box linux distro and am having huge cpu spikes under normal usecase with web browsing and some editors
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | vuurdraak
<ubottu> vuurdraak: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, You are running wayland?
<RougeR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/libva/+bug/1813131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813131 in libva (Ubuntu Bionic) "i965_drv_video.so doesn't load any more if a Wayland server is present [failed to resolve wl_drm_interface(): /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL_mesa.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_drm_interface]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RougeR> yeah
<pragmaticenigma> Rather important detail... everyone here has been giving you advice based on the assumption that you were running Xserver.
<RougeR> yeah ive tried x as well
<RougeR> wayland is also default as of 17.10 is it not?
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, No
<RougeR> did it lol?
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, Xserver remains the default for the forseeable future. Wayland still has bugs to work out. Coincidentally, video playback is one of them
<RougeR> hmm interesting
<RougeR> ill have a look at that, thanks
<RougeR> haha
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, to the best of my knowledge Wayland has never been issued as the default. It hasn't reach a stability level that Canonical is comfortable with. I think with Ubuntu 17.10, you thinking of how Canonical dropped Unity and Mir, and went back to contributing to Wayland development
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, yeah i think that is it. sorry, i got that wrong there
<Psi-Jack> Did they actually go back to contributing to Wayland development?
<RougeR> I also think I may havbe had to switch at somepoint in the past
<Psi-Jack> because, while I see/saw the end of Unity and Mir, which made me quite happy, I never saw Canonical yet lift a finger to actually contribute towards Wayland, or any news about it, or.. Anything. just the switch to Gnome.
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, this is all better suited for #ubuntu-discuss
<kris7ian> vuurdraak: thanks
<kris7ian> sorry was afk
<kris7ian> so what makes me sceptic is that I run the benchmarks nvidia-smi show gpu util at 96% but I can barely hear my gpu
<kris7ian> that makes no sense, right? It should be quite loud - infact it is when I benchmark on windows
<kris7ian> and my glmark2 score is 2719, I see other systems with way worse gpu getting aroung 9000
<possumskull7> it appears auxy is shrouding police mischief. will anybody ask why? posted here in #ubuntu for the popularity of the log
<possumskull7> at this rate the likelyhood freenode is closely assosiated with police is increasing
<possumskull7> maybe entirely police run
<SlidingHorn> !ot | possumskull7
<ubottu> possumskull7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<possumskull7> ask me why
<possumskull7> for the record
<leftyfb> !op | possumskull7
<ubottu> possumskull7: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<RougeR> same issue on xorg and weyland
<RougeR> 80% cpu with a 1080p30fps video and a few chrome tabs
<Psi-Jack> Sigh. Why doesn't gnome-terminal let me choose my ~/.local/share/fonts/ Hack Nerd Fonts? It seems like the font list gnome-terminal has is filtered. :/
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, It's really hard to know with everything that was done with your machine, what is and isn't causing the behavior at this point. I run a box with a 2nd gen Intel Core i5 processor and have not experienced any of the issues you have descibed
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, Have you restarted X after installing said font?
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, ive had this since the original ubuntu 18.04 install
<Psi-Jack> Many times over. Tilix shows them and has been using them a while. :)
<RougeR> i have since tried many things
<RougeR> i am tempted to roll back to 18.04 except for installed programs
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, is that a desktop or laptop cpu
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, It is a slimline desktop. I use it for recording and playback of recorded television via MythTV. I have KODI as well on there to playback Podcasts that are recorded in both 720p and 1080p. I have not found any content that this system cannot playback
<Psi-Jack> fc-list even lists the fonts.
<RougeR> okay pragmaticenigma still more pwoerful cpu
<RougeR> quad core desktop vs dual core ultrabook
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, that doesn't answer my question if you have restarted your X session
<Psi-Jack> I did answer that. Many times over.
<pragmaticenigma> Sorry... it got lost with the other conversation going on here
<Psi-Jack> hehehe
<Psi-Jack> Many times over. Tilix shows them and has been using them a while. Just gnome-terminal doesn't show them.
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, does the file name actually have spaces in it?
<Psi-Jack> Yes.
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, Possible that Gnome Terminal expects no spaces in the file name. Could also be the font type. Gnome-terminal might be looking for a specific flag
<pragmaticenigma> Like the font can or cannot be truetype
<pragmaticenigma> something in that realm
<Psi-Jack> Heh, that would be.... Odd.
<Psi-Jack> Apparently through Gnome Tweaks, though, I could... Change the system-wide Mono font to that, and Gnome-Terminal would use it just fine..
<Psi-Jack> So.. It does seem to be that gnome-terminal, specifically, is indeed actively filtering.
<pragmaticenigma> RougeR, the core count has no baring on the GPU... the GPU is just included on the die with the CPU. Without knowing every detail of that system, I'm really not sure what more to suggest. I've never looked at i3 systems, for the fact that I always assumed they'd be too underpowered for my video editing and transcoding
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Makes me want to uninstall it, and somehow alias "Terminal" to tilix instead. :)
<pragmaticenigma> Psi-Jack, filtering implies it's actually on a list to be excluded. As if to say, someone tested it before and found it didn't work
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think that is the case here
<Psi-Jack> It's literally, however, the only terminal that does. XFCE's Terminal, KDE's Konsole, Tilix, etc.. All work just fine. Older versions of gnome-terminal too.
<Psi-Jack> Ugh... And there's that annoying gnome on-screen keyboard popping up again.. Sigh.
<possumskull7> Do you suggest I archive the fresh gentoo kernel before zeroing all of my data and disks after police tampered with it? terrorist police tampered with it , maybe I need to go back to the department of defense hive and the anti-tamper programme with the wright-patterson air forse and maintain an enemy combatant list on twitter which inludes police.
<possumskull7> I can link directly to such enemy combatant police twitter accounts they have been pushing wifi cameras. Is that better than "good" for Us? for the record, I do not take kindly to enemy combatants no matter how many jokes you make. My Milita My Liberty, American people starts here.
<possumskull7> it looks to me like they installed different A.S.M. in the bios
<RougeR> pragmaticenigma, holy ****
<RougeR> it works
<RougeR> kVideoDecoderName	"MojoVideoDecoder"
<RougeR> im not quite sure what i did
<RougeR> i think it was adding some extra flags to startup
<RougeR> Exec=chromium-browser --ignore-gpu-blacklist --enable-gpu-rasterization --enable-native-gpu-memory-buffers --enable-zero-copy --disable-gpu-driver-bug-workarounds
<possumskull7> the kernel can possibly lead to an enemy target if they did indeed copy it
<leftyfb> !op | possumskull7
<leftyfb> possumskull7: can you please leave? This is not the place for your antics
<possumskull7> RougeR welcome make sure to stay black and white anarchist
<leftyfb> possumskull7: please stop
<possumskull7> leftyfb someone needs to regulate the nations
<Psi-Jack> leftyfb: Just ignore it. Ops will deal with him soon enough, but attention needs not be given to it.
<leftyfb> possumskull7: this isn't the place
<vuurdraak> lol what was that a political speech
<Psi-Jack> Just noise.
<vuurdraak> yeh
<hay> hello... I have a source of coova-chilli that I unpacked from tar.gz and the manual recommends using debuild -b... it seems that this does not include some options like if I declared --with-json to configure script and went through configure with options && make && make install... can I somehow add this "with-json" to debuild? thanks :)
<pragmaticenigma> !compile | hay
<ubottu> hay: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<pragmaticenigma> hay, also, compiling from source isn't something that is supported here. This channel focuses on supporting Official Ubuntu flavors and the software distributed through official Ubuntu software repositories. For assistance on compiling a specific program, it is recommended that you seek out a community that is focused on that program as they will be more capable of assisting you
<fd2> hi all. i have installed ubuntu and toggle off "install proprietary soft&drivers". and now i have freezes in video in firefox (i have install shockwave flash). Could that toggle be the reason? What soft (list) is install by that toggle?
<fd2> videocard gtx 1060, prop driver 430
<pragmaticenigma> fd2, mostly the checkbox will trigger the install of the nvidia drivers, sometimes closed source networking drivers
<oerheks> hay, lots of issues with that > "Hi, the problem is OpenSSL 1.1 - CoovaChilli needs OpenSSL 1.0" .... https://github.com/coova/coova-chilli/issues/447
<oerheks> i would drop it
<pragmaticenigma> fd2, Adobe has stopped development of flash, I wouldn't recommend installing it on any systems
<oerheks> seriously, shockwave flash?
<hay> oerheks, thanks :) I basically get it running both ways, but it seems debuild installs it more "tailored to my Ubuntu" :) so I would like to somehow pass this intention to get JSON installed through installation :)
<oerheks> fd2, install restricted extras for codecs and such webplugins, and check the driver tool in update-settings  menu
<oerheks> hay, i have no clue for that
<RougeR> using gpu hardware acceleration for chomium has droped 1080p cpu from 90%+ to 25%
<fd2> oerheks, how can i install restricted extras for codecs and such webplugins ?
<fd2> oerheks, i am noob)
<vuurdraak> fd2, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oerheks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oerheks> also it has a link to the dvd thingy
<oerheks> for real noobs we made the wiki, great adventure
<vuurdraak> :)
<compdoc> what about us fake noobs?
<oerheks> compdoc, lets get private :-D
<compdoc> lol
<vuurdraak> if u have used 4 versions of ubuntu can u still be called a noob, prety please :)
<compdoc> lol
<fd2> vuurdraak, thanks! it's helped!
<fd2> pragmaticenigma, thx for info about flash
<vuurdraak> nice, you can still do oerheks adventure though :D
<fd2> oerheks, thx u too for information
<oerheks> fd2, have fun!
<fd2> ofc i will learn manuals, as i usual do. but now i wanted to solve problem before reading a lot of other newbie things =) and with your help i did it )
<fd2> that link give 404
<fd2> that link give 404 - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html
<vuurdraak> maybe its part f the adventure finding the correct link :)
<pragmaticenigma> fd2, https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-help/media.html
<fd2> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<fd2> vuurdraak, u right, but some time i am super careless. my bad :(
<vuurdraak> lol
<otyugh> hey there ; I've got a problem with a computer working under ubuntu 18 but having graphical glitches in ubuntu 20 ; I thought I only had to use the 18's kernel. But when installing it, and pick it from grub, boot hangs at "loading initramfs"
<otyugh> (no proprietary graphics were installed at all)
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | otyugh
<ubottu> otyugh: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<pragmaticenigma> !ubuntu+1 | otyugh
<ubottu> otyugh: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<otyugh> The latest of the two pragmaticenigma
<otyugh> I don't play using outdated versions
<pragmaticenigma> otyugh, Currently supported is 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 ... those are the only three versions supported here. Hence why it is important to include the full version number. Also, my second post still applies. Support for 20.04 Focal Fossa is only available in #ubuntu+1 as it is still in Beta and not been officially released.
<otyugh> pragmaticenigma: well I'd be more interested into knowing how to use a later version of an Ubuntu kernel, wathever the version
<otyugh> i'm personnaly a user of Debian and never had this issue before
<otyugh> I got the problem trying to do what I do usually at an install party and nobody could tell me why this would happen on ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> otyugh, If you are troubleshooting Ubuntu 20.04... you MUST go to #ubuntu+1 ... documentatioin has not been released for 20.04 yet, which is what volunteers in this channel rely on
<otyugh> got it
<otyugh> thanks.
<Battle> hey all, is it normal that a package apt held package is still showing in apt update ?
<Battle> sorry ill try again.... hey all , is it normal that an apt held package is still showing when you do 'apt update'? I'm concerned it will upgrade that apt if I do apt upgrade...
<Battle> worth adding that it is was in the list before I held that particular package
<otyugh> what happens when you do "apt upgrade -s", does it show in the list ?
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, when you "hold" a package, you should rerun "apt update" to trigger a refresh of updatable packages... just like you would if you added a new repository
<pragmaticenigma> you might also need to run "apt clean all" and "apt autoclean" to clean up caches
<Battle> otyugh: ill try that one moment
<Battle> pragmaticenigma: yeah i did run apt update after , it still listed it, so i did "apt clean all" and "apt update", still listed it
<Battle> i have not tried apt autoclean
<Battle> i will try this too
<EriC^^> Battle: why would it not list it
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^, They're trying to prevent the package from updating
<EriC^^> Battle: i think holding a package just means that if you run a generic 'sudo apt upgrade' it won't try to upgrade
<Battle> EriC^^ because I held an older version and do not want the upgraded version
<EriC^^> Battle: yes, but where do you mean it's being listed? i mean the cache itself will still have it
<Battle> oh I see, so it is suppose to still list it in apt update, but it just wont actually update when I do apt upgrade? I assume the "-s" flag is simulate upgrade?
<EriC^^> yes -s is simulate
<pragmaticenigma> Battle, I would also suggest using the "-s" option that otyugh mentioned... that runs apt in simulation mode
<Battle> yeah ill give that a go, see what happens, just waiting for this current install to finish
<Battle> EriC^^ I'm seeing the offending package listed in "apt update" when it shows X packages avialable for update
<EriC^^> Battle: you ran sudo apt-mark hold <package> , yeah?
<Battle> yep
<Battle> and no errors, it held it all
<pragmaticenigma> I think you should see someting during upgrade that says "package X has updates, but is marked" or something similar
<Battle> yeah hope so, ill give that -s a go see what happens :D
<EriC^^> Battle: which package did you hold?
<EriC^^> it isnt some meta-package is it?
<Battle> EriC^^ -s shows the package will be installed
<Battle> + otyugh ^
<Battle> EriC^^ its the kernel package
<EriC^^> which exactly
<EriC^^> the package name you used with apt-mark
<Battle> oh one moment i get what i typed
<Battle> apt-mark hold 4.15.0-60-generic
<Battle> oh i think i see why... there should be more to it than that, right?
<Battle> oh, maybe not, yeah thats what I typed
<EriC^^> Battle: yeah, see the kernel has a metapackage called linux-image-generic, and that is what pulls in the individual linux-image-4..blabla-generic ones
<Battle> I see
<EriC^^> why hold the kernel though, you could set your working one as the default in grub, and once in a while check in on the newer ones to see if they dont have the bug you're avoiding etc
<Battle> so I would need more like: apt-mark hold linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<Battle> EriC^^ just for testing purposes I want to completely avoid any updates just for now
<Casper26> What is the best way to enable trim in ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> Battle: ah i see, well yeah using linux-image-generic etc as the hold should get you there
<EriC^^> maybe hold "linux-generic" too, as it's the 'mother metapackage' kinda
<Battle> I had a really huge problematic system crash (power completely off kind of crash)  and after battling with providers who claimed they changed hardware.. and I reinstalled OS like 3 times, we still plagued by that issue.. eventually I moved to a new machine whilst having access to the old one to ensure they werent giving me the same hardware...and so far crash free... but I want to avoid any
<Battle> kernel updates as towards the end of our crashing adventure, the system stopped completely turning off, and instead showed kernel panic
<Battle> but the problem is, I couldn't view the whole kernel panic due to the tiny ass KVM screen I'm given =\
<Battle> at that point I gave up and got a new machine whilst this one was active, and so far...so good... *touch wood*
<Battle> so i wanna avoid kernel updates as this all started after a kernel update
<EriC^^> i see
<Battle> okay so I did hold linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic and then apt clean all, apt autoclean, and then apt update
<Battle> and its still listing: linux-generic-hwe-16.04/xenial-updates,xenial-security,xenial-updates,xenial-security 4.15.0.88.98 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.15.0.60.81]
<Battle> and linux-headers-generic-hwe16, and linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> Battle: oh, you're using hwe
<EriC^^> yeah it has different metapackages
<Battle> not intentionally but yeah i thought tha twas odd too
<EriC^^> you'll need to hold those
<Battle> apt-mark hold linux-generic-hwe ?
<EriC^^> yeah, i'd get a list using "dpkg -l | grep hwe" or so
<EriC^^> or dpkg -l | grep "linux.*hwe"
<SlidingHorn> If there are any mutt/neomutt users that could help me adjust the interval between polling for new mail, that'd be appreciated - Bionic & neomutt-20171215+dfsg.1-1 here
<Battle> i found 3 packages with the first command, i held those apt update still lists it after the cleaning
<Battle> the output is:
<Battle> hi  linux-generic-hwe-16.04                                     4.15.0.60.81                             amd64        Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers
<Battle> hi  linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04                             4.15.0.60.81                             amd64        Generic Linux kernel headers
<SlidingHorn> !paste > Battle
<Battle> so I held linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<ubottu> Battle, please see my private message
<EriC^^> that looks right
<Battle> SlidingHorn I was told 2 lines are acceptable ?
<EriC^^> Battle: try sudo apt-get -s full-upgrade
<SlidingHorn> Battle: oh, then my apologies! Carry on :)
<Battle> ahh okay good
<Battle> it says thos epackages will be held back
<oerheks> Casper26, trim is enabled in 18.04; sudo systemctl status fstrim.timer ( continously) for 16.04 there is the weekly cron: cat /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<EriC^^> Battle: nice
<Kangarooo> can i use one same swap partition for multiple installs?
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo, Yes, you can share the swap partition with different Linux distributions
<pragmaticenigma> Kangarooo, assuming of course only one instance is running at a time
<ioria> SlidingHorn, are you already using the 'set timeout = x' in muttrc ?
<Casper26> oerheks is it enabled for all models that support trim?
<oerheks> Casper26, yes, AFAIK
<oerheks> SSDś that is
<Kangarooo> Ubuntu 18.04 DesKTOP MANAGER (DM) Distro Flavors & Debian derivatives and fast and easy hopefully comparison. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1khUd1P-1FfwgrcInXAtA1MFVuv76LlzVBTugGEMNKY4/edit#gid=0
<Casper26> I ran the fstrim command manually on several of my machines and it trimmed over 100 gigs which leads me to believe it's not enabled for my model ssd
<oerheks> Casper26, maybe the weekly cron did not kick in yet.. use discard in the fstab
<Casper26> I read discard was not recommended?
<oerheks> oh, not sure where you read that
<Casper26> On webupd8.org but it may be old recommends a daily cron job over discard
<braindead_> would the ubuntu cloud images https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/minimal/releases/ be something to run wireguard on?
<braindead_> so, do i understand it correct that those images are minimal installations for console server apps for example
<oerheks> Casper26, you *do* have the cron job configured standard, change it to daily then?
<pragmaticenigma> braindead_, The cloud images are premade images for specific cloud computing platforms. They not general installation type images
<braindead_> oh
<braindead_> what should i use to install only a single vpn server on it? i want to set up wireguard and looking for the slimest and therefor safest solution
<Casper26> i do have the weekly cron job and these ssd's have been in for months so plenty of time for the cron to have kicked in
<braindead_> if i install ubuntu the way it is it comes with all kind of stuff
<pragmaticenigma> braindead_, If you are installing on your own hardware, Ubuntu server is the minimalist install you would need to run any sort of server.
<pragmaticenigma> braindead_, For further assistance, consider seeking help in the #ubuntu-server channel
<braindead_> all right, thank oyu
<braindead_> you
<oerheks> Casper26, upgrade to 18.04, for continuous trim :-)
<Casper26> Dont like gnome3
<pragmaticenigma> Casper26, plenty of other flavors to choose from. no one is forcing you to use gnome
<Casper26> Didn't say they were just trying to resolve this trim issue.
<pragmaticenigma> Casper26, The reason is, trim support was greatly improved with Ubuntu 18.04 release. As well as many other features. There is no way to backport those additional features to your version. In addition to that, 16.04 is nearing the end of its support cycle (next year is EOL) so it would be smart to start planning to upgrade now anyways
<SlidingHorn> ioria: I did not...is x in minutes? hours? seconds?
<Casper26> Waiting on 20.04
<ioria> SlidingHorn, minutes, i guess
<ioria> SlidingHorn, nope, seconds
<pragmaticenigma> Casper26, If you're planning on upgrading, you will have to first upgrade to 18.04 before you can go to 20.04
<SlidingHorn> ioria: gotcha...I'll dig around the website to read more about that option.  Thanks for pointing me in the right directoin
<ioria> SlidingHorn, ok;  http://www.mutt.org/doc/manual/#new-mail-polling
<Casper26> I never upgrade i always do new install and restore my data.
<Casper26> I have had strange issues before upgrading
<EriC^^> smart man Casper26
<Battle> so i'm trying to install mono 5.20 or older but not below 4 as my application supports only 5
<Battle> their guide suggests putting stable-jessie/snapshots/5.20.0
<Battle> which I did
<Battle> E: The repository 'https://download.mono-project.com/repo/ubuntu stable-jessie/snapshots/5.20.0 Release' does not have a Release file.
<Battle> with a 404 not found
<Battle> anyone know how I cna go about installing mono 5 ?
<ducasse> Battle: why not use the repo packages?
<Battle> do you mean the versions that come with ubuntu?
<ducasse> yes
<Battle> because it is not compatible with my app
<Battle> it gives errors etc
<Battle> Ive managed to work out what i was doing wrong though
<ioria> xenial mono-complte is 'not' below 4 (is 4.2.1)
<ducasse> then you need to get support from the people who provide the repo, only official repos are supported here
<Battle> I realise their "instructions" are generic...
<Battle> ah I see, I was using the repo by mono themselves
<Battle> but its okay, I realize my error now
<ducasse> that's still third party
<Battle> oh I see
<Battle> third party in the sense of not by ubuntu, I get what you mean now
<Battle> apologies
<venkat2020> ssh from ubuntu host to ubuntu container gets permission denied. Have tried working with sshd_config, still having isuses. Any one has experienced this?
<venkat2020> help
<oerheks> 'container'.. what container?
<venkat2020> docker container
<oerheks> did it work before?
<venkat2020> no, this is the first time. The -v flag on ssh does not show any thing rejected or file not found etc.
<oerheks>  are you member of the docker group? i
<oerheks> sudo usermod -aG docker <user>
<venkat2020> yes, I am. Should that be the right group?
<venkat2020> ah, I see what you meant
<venkat2020> yeah, I can run the docker as non root as you stated
<venkat2020> but I am running as root as the docker container also has same root user which I want to get to
<venkat2020> host=> root, the container => root
<oerheks> i am not that familiair with docker, not sure root is a good idea?
<venkat2020> understood. This is my sandbox for playing around and learning. Hence not much worried about security. But thanks for the attempt
<venkat2020> for practical purpose, I will indeed use a non root user. Thanks
<Goop> So I am able to use VLC to stream to a Chromecast TV, but how do I use my Ubuntu desktop screen to cast to it?
<subcool> im using fslint - and - it doesnt seem to be working.
<subcool> every time i run it- nothing comes back. not an error, nothing.
<EriC^^> subcool: show what you're running and any output
<EriC^^> !paste | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subcool> EriC^^:  im using gui of Fslint - there is no output - i think its running, my network connection is moving.. But- EVERY time i run this osftware, and walk away - i come back.. and its stillllllllllllll "searching"
<oerheks> generate a double file to check?
<gandhii> so...  how do I get the right super key to work?  Only the left one is bringing up the menu screen
<oerheks> ubuntu enable right super key
<oerheks> oops
<bprompt> heheh
<oerheks> it is an option in gnome-tweak https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029001/right-super-key-not-opening-dash-on-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> really, you did not search at all?
<gandhii> thanks.  forgot about that program
<gandhii> I take that back.  It appears that tweaks only allows you to select one or the other.. I'd prefer both.
<subcool> oerheks: im staring at double files deleting them.
<subcool> this use to be my favorite app - idk why its not working anymore.
<gandhii> I've been searching the last half hour before asking here..
<EriC^^> gandhii: you could bind one key to the other
<EriC^^> look into xkb
<EriC^^> if you want the easy way, but it's deprecated now, you could use xmodmap -e "keycode for nonworking super" SUPER_X  (where super_x) is the working one
<gandhii> Eric thanks
<EriC^^> gandhii: actually this is the command xmodmap -e "keycode 50=Super_L"   for instance
<EriC^^> gandhii: use the program "xev" to get the keycode for the button that isn't working to bind it
<EriC^^> no problem
<JustLandedOnMars> hi
<vic87> hi, what is the way to install package from "updates" pocket?
<hggdh> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade (or apt install xyz)
<vic87> didn't work :(
<TJ-> vic87: "didn't work" isn't very informative. What, specifically, happended?
<vic87> trying to get this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-9/+publishinghistory on bionic, says it's in updates pocket
<vic87> TJ- ^
<SlidingHorn> vic87: sudo apt update && sudo apt install llvm-toolchain-9
<TJ-> vic87: what does "apt-cache policy llvm-toolchain-9" report
<TJ-> vic87: if the system is using a mirror archive it may not yet have synced to the primary servers
<vic87> N: Unable to locate package llvm-toolchain-9
<vic87> `apt update && apt dist-upgrade` -> `0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.`
<vic87> this is a bionic docker
<JustLandedOnMars> so I have mp3 player, very cheap, got it for $6.5, so I plugged it in to USB port on computer to charge it, it started blinking, and I pressed "play" button on it, to check if it is turned on and if it will start playing, and that caused screensaver on my computer to stop, as if I pressed some key on keyboard to touched the mouse, so I checked dmesg, here is dmesg output http://sprunge.us/iYE6lq,
<JustLandedOnMars> and it looks a little bit different from when I plug in normal USB flash drive, so dmesg was saying it recognized it as storage device, because it has SD card in side it, also dmesg is saying something about "input,hidraw0: USB HID v2.01 Device", so HID usually means some input device like USB keyboard, so anyone ever encountered something like that and what could it mean ? because I know there
<JustLandedOnMars> is things like BadUSB, when you plug normal USB flash drive it starts acting like keyboard and starts doing "things" with your computer, so I concerned
<TJ-> vic87: you're trying to install the SOURCE package! you should be installing one of its BINARY packages
<vic87> ummm, i'm just running `apt install llvm-toolchain-9` which is failing
<TJ-> vic87: yes, because that is a SOURCE package not a BINARY
<vic87> is it implying source? o.O
<TJ-> it IS source; the page you pointed to is the SOURCE package, it lists the BINARY packages it builds in the overview page
<vic87> TJ- i am not fetching from source, this package is known to have binaries
<TJ-> vic87: you're trying to ask for the SOURCE package-name, you need to ask for one if its BINARY packages
<vic87> TJ- where in `apt insntall llvm-toolchain-9` are you seeing "source"?
<vic87> install*
<TJ-> vic87: On the LP Overview tab, look at the list of BINARY packages built from that source... they're listed at the top, and in the bionic-specific package info
<vic87> but i am not downloading it from page
<TJ-> vic87: oh ffs! "llvm-toolchain-9" is the SOURCE PACKAGE name, it is NOT a BINARY package!
<vic87> do you mean its binaries do not exist yet?
<TJ-> vic87: "apt-cache showsrc llvm-toolchain-9" --- look at the "Package-List" it reports THOSE are the binary packages it provides. You install one or more of those
<vic87> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<TJ-> vic87: ah, so you don't have the deb-src stanzas in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> vic87: well, you don't need that - the LP web page lists the binary packages that can be installed from the llvm-toolchain-9  SOURCE package
<vic87> run something like `sudo sed -i~orig -e 's/# deb-src/deb-src/' /etc/apt/sources.list ` ?
<vic87> cool let me check the browser
<TJ-> vic87: you probably want "llvm-9"
<vic87> yup and clang-9
<vic87> does apt-search provide result from what is inside the package?
<vic87> i am looking for a binary which may be in one of those (binary) packages
<vic87> called llvm-objdump
<vic87> or objdump
<TJ-> vic87: you may want "clang-9" and others. There may be a package that depends on all the common requirements to make it easier
<TJ-> vic87: you'd need to use apt-file
<TJ-> vic87: which tells me: "llvm-9: /usr/bin/llvm-objdump-9 "
<Popzi> Hey, I'm trying to expand storage on my machine, but everytime I run `vgdisplay`, it runs, but outputs exactly sweet FA, would anyone know why?
<vic87> TJ- thanks, i found it as well :)
<TJ-> Popzi: no LVM?
<Popzi> TJ- sorted it, used fdisk to delete the filesystem partition then made a new one and ran resize2fs
<FreVal> I get the message Low diskspase on efi. What does that mean and how do i fix it ?
<TJ-> FreVal: what does "df -h" report ?
<FreVal> TJ-, alot of diffrent there.
<TJ-> FreVal: can you pastebin it? as in "pastebinit <( df -h )"
<FreVal> TJ-, https://termbin.com/m11u
<TJ-> FreVal: /dev/nvme0n1p2   96M   93M  3,4M  97% /boot/efi
<FreVal> TJ-, Im not sure what to do with it :S
<TJ-> FreVal: generally I allow at least 128M... often it is recommended to set the EFI-SP to 554MB to have maximum compatibility across various broken mobo firmwares
<TJ-> FreVal: I suspect you don't have much room to change the size now
<FreVal> TJ-, I can shrink my windows partition to free up some space
<TJ-> FreVal: what is stored there? "pastebinit <( sudo find /boot/efi -ls )"
<FreVal> TJ-, https://termbin.com/nhqa
<TJ-> FreVal: seems like the Windows, and Dell, files are eating up the space
<FreVal> Ok, then i can shrink my windows partition and see if something changes. be back litle bit later
<Sven_vB> Hi! Please help me establish a wifi link to my xenial machine. lsusb sees "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapt" and https://askubuntu.com/a/690576 claims "Ubuntu 16.04 onward¶¶ The adapter just works.¶¶ The following adapters are supported: [???] 148f:7601". "nmcli dev" and "ifconfig -a" see just "lo". (I'm sooooo glad I managed to set up a serial terminal to debug this??? :D orig
<Sven_vB> inally, to debug why the keyboard stopped working at some point in initrd, but now it just magically started working.)
<Sven_vB> what could I do check next? syslog looked normal on first glance
<Sven_vB> oh of course, dmesg
<Randolf> dmesg
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 and post the termbin URL after the second command is run
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, I guess I'll instead download the script here and paste it over the serial line. :)
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: Is it a cheap USB adapter from EDUP?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, I've no idea about the price or what EDUP is.
<Jonopoly> What's a good distro for somebody who isn't computer-savvy?
<Jonopoly> I was thinking ubuntu-mate
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm... So, one problem that keeps occurring for me. I have "an update", in Software Center, that's actually for my Logitech Unifying Receiver. When I try to run the update, it fails, leaving me to have to unplug and plug it back in, so my devices associated with it can operate again. Mostly my mouse is on it at this point.
 * Sven_vB is currently waiting for systemd to restart getty because he screwed up
<Jonopoly> since its lightweight and looks similiar to windows
<jeremy31> Jonopoly: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Psi-Jack> Heh,.Okay. that's just funny. Nevermind. I just used my Tabtop (different computer), to update the dongle, and it just worked(tm)(c)
#ubuntu 2020-03-08
<Sven_vB> in case anyone is still waiting for my wifi report, I'll postpone it, everything is too slow in the current setup. I'll move the install to SSD first.
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: I had problems with a device with the same ID but I have only patched 4.15 and newer for the driver
<th_> anyone know the output of: xdg-settings get default-url-scheme-handler file
<EriC^^> it returns nothing for me on 16.04
<EriC^^> th_: ^
<boubou> anyone have a good how to config kerberos auth n ubuntu ?
<boubou> 18.04
<th_> EriC^^, thanks. Dam, I set it to Nautilus, now Nautilus opens every time I try to open a file in Nautilus lol. Trying to unset it
<boubou> This page isn’t workinghelp.nextcloud.com is currently unable to handle this request.
<boubou> HTTP ERROR 500
<boubou> normal ?
<th_> about to just purge nautilus
<EriC^^> th_: maybe try xdg-settings set default-url-scheme-handler file ' '
<th_> i tried blank but it wants an app, i set it to some other app and same thing happens so it must be something else i changed last night
<EriC^^> th_: you could probably 'mv' some config in your home dir that has the settings saved so that it defaults back
<EriC^^> th_: try to set it to something odd, then try "grep -R <odd name here> ~" and see which file has it
<EriC^^> th_: doing mv ~/.config ~/.config.backup should probably do it
<th_> tried moving the nautilus folder still same thing
<Sven_vB> once initrd has switch_root-ed, is there any reason to keep the /boot disk connected?
<Sven_vB> sorry I meant initramfs
<Sven_vB> well I should think of something to remind me about mounting /boot before kernel updates. I'll try making it a symlink to a symlink on the actual disk, then it will be dead while the disk is not mounted, and dpkg will complain I hope.
<Sven_vB> (/boot -> /mnt/boot/kernels -> ..)
<eclipse_install_> hi all
<eclipse_install_> I am facing errors while running eclipse from ubuntu18.04
<eclipse_install_> can any one here help with the error?
<eclipse_install_> thank you
<th_> EriC^^, i edited ~/.config/mimeapps.list and removed all Nautilus stuff, now it works
<th_> my last issue is that Chrome opens all folders in Dolphin instead of Nautilus despite Nautilus being set as preferred file manager
<EriC^^> th_: nice
<pragmaticenigma> th_, that's odd... Chrome on my system opens everything in nautilus instead of Dolphin on my system
<th_> pragmaticenigma, lets trade systems
<th_> pragmaticenigma, what happens if you run "xdg-open ~" in terminal?
<c|oneman> when I accidentally paste  100 lines of crap into my terminal window "WHAT HAVE  MAYBE DONE"
<th_> c|oneman, one time i accidentally did source ~/.bash_history, luckily the first line threw an error and the rest didnt go through
<c|oneman> hah
<Sven_vB> installing linux-image-lowlatency-hwe somewhat solved my WiFi problem. NetworkManager and avahi-daemon still fail startup due to timeout, but my USB ethernet adapter is now detected and I can ifconfig it.
<th_> ya i went to do source ~/.bashrc, but did the history file for some reason
<th_> it should probably have a warning for the history file
<Sven_vB> I meant my network problem. WiFi obviously isn't solved by ethernet. :)
<th_> "Continue screwing up your system? y/n"
<Sven_vB> th_, you can define a custom "source" function that checks, then potentially runs >>builtin source "$@"<<
<Sven_vB> just don't override the "builtin" command that way ;)
<Sven_vB> th_, "xdg-open ~" should open your home directory in the default file manager
<th_> Sven_vB, ya i could do that
<th_> Sven_vB, ya the problem is with Chrome, since chrome supposedly uses xdg-open, our problem is that its not opening the actual default file manager. mines set to Nautilus, chrome opens folders in Dolphin. meanwhile in terminal, it opens correctly with Nautilus.
<th_> still digging through mime/xdg crap trying to figure out what is causing it
<Phruis> im not able to connect to my jupyter notebook
<nt0> Phruis: i ran into the same thing a couple of weeks ago.  trying to remember what i had to do to fix it.  iirc it had something to do with editing jupyter's config in a ~/.jupyter/<something> file.  had to do with permissions
<pragmaticenigma> th_, xdg-open on my machine for some reason opened Visual Studio Code
<Sven_vB> Yeah! I finally found why my cheap USB ethernet adapters have so much packet loss usually: They all have the same MAC by default! :D
<pragmaticenigma> th_, does "xdg-settings --list" have any entries?
<Sven_vB> in case someone wants to donate an udev rule that auto-replaces said MAC, it's 00e04c534458
<Sven_vB> (donate as in, try and submit it for inclusion onto a next ubuntu)
<th_> pragmaticenigma, default-url-scheme-handler and default-web-browser, i think this command runs through xdg-mime results. run "xdg-mime query default inode/directory" to see default file manager
<th_> in cinnamon this is controlled in Preferred Applications
<pragmaticenigma> mine says nautilus
<pragmaticenigma> where are these .desktop file stored?
<th_> so you can set mime handlers for different files with xdg-mime, then xdg-settings can set url scheme handlers like irc:// file:// mailto://
<pragmaticenigma> if I knew where the .desktop files it used were located
<th_> few different places, ~/.local/share/applications, /usr/share/applications, /usr/local/share/applications
<th_>  /usr/share is system wide, /usr/local is distro specific, and ~/.local/share is user specific
<nt0> pragmaticenigma: man find
<pragmaticenigma> nt0, well aware of find ... there well over 2,000 directories... helps to know a starting point
<nt0> computers r fast
<pragmaticenigma> odd th_ , I don't actually have a .desktop for nautilus that I can find
<crippledmonk> ubuntu focal fossa up and running well on old c2duo Dell inspiron 1720. seems to be running right along
<th_> welp after stracing realized that chrome/firefox opens folders through DBus
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | crippledmonk
<ubottu> crippledmonk: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Phruis> so the restore functionality isn't working with nautilus
<th_> dbus opening Dolphin: dbus-send --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.FileManager1 /org/freedesktop/FileManager1 org.freedesktop.FileManager1.ShowItems array:string:"file:~" string:""
<wenxin> hey guys , can any one tell what dose -y mean in this command :" sudo apt install vim-gnome -y"?
<wenxin> hey guys . when i ran Vim --version ,i found -clipboard . how should i change it to +clipboard?
<SlidingHorn> well IIRC, apt doesn't have the -y flag, but I could be wrong...regardless, for apt-get, it basically automatically answers "yes" to all prompts
<SlidingHorn> If vim is missing the clipboard feature, that means that it was compiled that way. In order to get it, you would need to compile a new version from source code with that feature enabled
<SlidingHorn> (sorry for the lack of nicks...my irssi is kind of screwy at the moment, and some names don't display)
<rana_ans> hi anyone who could help me with this?: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ggp8tz4w9N/
<ducasse> rana_ans: which release is this?
<rana_ans> stretch
<rana_ans> ducasse
<rana_ans> do you want the month of release too?
<ducasse> rana_ans: then try #debian, we only support ubuntu
<rana_ans> ok thanks
<ducasse> rana_ans: python 2 is eol now, though, just fyi
<rana_ans> ducasse: Im just a noob in this stuff, I have no idea what eol is :D
<ducasse> rana_ans: end of life, no longer supported
<OERIAS> bonjour
<OERIAS> I have an issue with a notebook running ubuntu
<OERIAS> it is a machine that has 12 gb of ram
<OERIAS> but it is sluggish
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: ubuntu version? sluggish how? where, when?
<mmmmmm> My iMac (late 2009) is not listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages#Mactel_Community_Documentation so I'm not sure which packages I should install based on these "Mactel" resources, or does Linux/Ubuntu (MATE) work well out of the box on Macs at this point? I want to make sure the fans are running well and the components don't get too hot. Can anyone recommend any resources?
<archon1> hi there. I got no sound in ubuntu 19.10 on raspi 4
<archon1> aplay -l
<archon1> aplay: device_list:272: no soundcards found...
<archon1> I disabled pulseaudio since it mess with scummvm and dosbox sound
<archon1> anyone got a clue ?
<ducasse> mmmmmm: in most cases it's just a matter of installing the right wifi drivers, afaik
<mmmmmm> The wifi is working fine out of the box
<lotuspsychje> mmmmmm: i tested 18.04 on a lot of macs already with success, how about you try a liveusb on it?
<mmmmmm> The motherboard is a bit damaged though. Only 2 of 3 fans work so I might need to configure the other two to run faster to compensate
<mmmmmm> I'm on live USB right now
<ducasse> mmmmmm: install lm-sensors, run sensors-detect and then sensors to watch the temps
<mmmmmm> It doesn't feel hot but it would be good to actually see the different temperatures of the components like I could in mac os with MacsFanControl
<ducasse> also look at fancontrol
<mmmmmm> Hmm, yes I did use lm-sensors and sensors-detect but I just said yes to all... I should probably reboot this live cd and try that again
<coffeeGhost> Heya! So I have a Thinkpad and UEFI capsule updates aren't applying. I believe it's because it's doing multiple updates. I see the instructions here: https://github.com/rhboot/fwupdate/wiki/Debugging-UEFI-Capsule-updates#i-am-doing-multiple-updates-and-it-fails but am not exactly sure how to do these steps on Ubuntu.
<mmmmmm> I'll be back
<mmmmmm> After dinner
<archon1> i disabled pulseaudio and get no sound, alsa don't find any device
<archon1> is pulseaudio mandatory on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | archon1 try this
<ubottu> archon1 try this: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (eoan), package size 123 kB, installed size 933 kB
<ducasse> that won't work without pulse
<coffeeGhost> whoops
<archon1> I need to disable pulseaudio because it mess with scummvm and dosbox sounds ..
<ducasse> archon1: you might have better luck in #ubuntu-arm
<archon1> :)
<archon1> thx
<mmmmmm> I've run sensors-detect, I said yes to all again, then I ran `sensors`. It seems I have a bunch of bogus sensors, or something. Half of them read -120 C. And I can't tell which is which, like I don't know what component TA0P is. Anyone know how I can make sense of this?
<ducasse> mmmmmm: did you reboot after running sensors-detect? iirc you need to, to load the right modules
<mmmmmm> I'm on a live usb right now so I'll have to install it and try it on an actual installation
<mmmmmm> back in one moment
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje, when I copy files or load an app I can barely move the mouse cursor
<OERIAS> it is the current version.
<oerheks> current? 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 ?
<oerheks> Mint?
<clarkk> I want to run two instances of a desktop app (telegram) and have two separate icons on the system bar. I have two instances running ok, each using a seperate telegram profile/config file, but the icons on the toolbar are merged   https://www.dropbox.com/s/owj6bdehk6cdlrd/Selection_408.png?dl=0
<clarkk> See the screenshot.  Does anyone know how I can separate the icons?
<clarkk> I copied the telegram binary folder so each instance runs from a different binary, but it didn't change the behaviour
<lotuspsychje> clarkk: think its normal for an indicator to collect notifys from the program itself (in your case 2 telegrams)
<lotuspsychje> clarkk: so i dont think its meant to be, to have double indicators
<oerheks> i see no solution for that..
<lotuspsychje> clarkk: cant you add several accounts into 1 telegram session?
<clarkk> lotuspsychje, the desktop version doesn't allow you to add more than one account.  The mobile version does tho
<clarkk> ok, not to worry. Thanks for your advice
<clarkk> Just a thought, could it be achieved with chroot?
<ducasse> it would still be seen as one app, i think
<jcdutton>  Hi. Does anyone know what command to use, like iostat, that can report on fuse filesystems.   I.e. one mounted with sshfs
<TJ-> clarkk: did you try renaming one of the binaries - the combined icons might be keyed to the executable name (or not!)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Hamilton> What will I lose if I install Xubuntu instead? (I don't want gnome and I'm gonna install i3wm anyway)
<akem> There is Lubuntu also which is pretty nice with lxqt.
<evils> is there a way to ensure new windows open on the primary display? got a tv as a secondary output, and that input is usually not used on the tv, so windows just disappear
<TJ-> evils: you mean the TV is connected to the PC but TV is turned off/on standby?
<TJ-> evils: sounds like the TV is reporting itself as active so the PC is auto-configuring to use it. You'd need to either disconnect or use xrandr (or GUI equivilent) to disable the output to the TV
<sixwheeledbeast> Maybe check the TV settings for the above issue
<evils> TJ-: the tv is on, but using another input, no automatic reconfiguration happens when switching it to the pc input
<TJ-> evils: OK, so you'd have to tell the PC not to use the output
<evils> so, that would cause the video player to be moved to the primary screen, i want to keep that there...
<TJ-> evils: e.g. "xrandr --output HDMI-1 --off"
<evils> this is my father's setup, i can't expect him to use the GUI to configure displays, let alone use xrandr
<TJ-> evils: the problem you've got is you're telling the desktop Environment it has 2 x the space so it auto-positions in that space, but then you don't really want it using the space the TV shows. Most DEs assume if the output is there, it can be used
<evils> hence my question, is there any way to have new windows default to the primary display?
<TJ-> evils: also, if the TV is positioned LEFT of the primary (so it's co-ordinates are lower) I'd expect often windows would be opened there by default, but it depends on the DE
<TJ-> evils: "depends on the DE"
<evils> well, i'm asking about the default ubuntu DE
<TJ-> evils: That'd be Gnome. I don't use it
<evils> btw, how close to stock gnome is ubuntu's DE?
<TJ-> Don't know - not used either in over 10 years
<BluesKaj> evils I came late to this discussion, what exactly do you want to do with the TV/pc connection?
<evils> TJ-: out of curiousity (not trying to offend, though it may sound like it), why use ubuntu then?
<evils> BluesKaj: got a primary monitor, and a secondary output going to a TV, the TV is usually displaying another input, i'd like new windows not to use the secondary output, so a video player can stay on stand-by on the secondary output
<TJ-> evils: Ubuntu isn't the DE; we have a lot of different DEs, plus ubuntu is used more on servers where there is no GUI
<BluesKaj> I use my tv as a primary output so I wouldn't knoe how to help
<TJ-> I know in other DEs there is/was an option to "open new windows on display X"
<ducasse> maybe devilspie/gdevilspie can help
<evils> yea, i had previously found something that sounded about right from KDE, i'm an i3wm user...
<evils> ducasse: devilspie looks interesting, doesn't look like something my dad could use, or even disable, but nice to know of, thanks
<ducasse> you could set it up so it runs bt default
<ducasse> *by
<leftyfb> evils: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/39/put-windows/
<sixwheeledbeast> Maybe some cheap HDMI switcher as a hardware work around?
<evils> sixwheeledbeast: that wouldn't solve anything, the input can already be selected by the tv, and i want it to remain active (i don't want the video player to be forced to the primary display, nor do i want it inaccessible)
<leftyfb> evils: also, you can set the default display in the GUI and all Windows will open there by default. Unless you're active in the secondary display, then I think they open there
<evils> leftyfb: that's the behaviour i would expect, it's not the behaviour i got
<leftyfb> evils: try the extension I linked above
<TJ-> evils: is the TV to the LEFT of the primary monitor?
<evils> TJ-: yes
<sixwheeledbeast> The switcher would phyisically disconnect the HDMI updating the DE that there is now only 1 display.
<TJ-> evils: right... positioning is going to the coordinates close to 0 (zero)
<TheroXn> testing
<evils> sixwheeledbeast: yes, this would force the video player to the primary display
<evils> TJ-: kinda sounds like i want to move the TV to [not-left-of-primary]
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: I think the aim is to have the video player on the TV even when TV isn't showing that input... but all other new windows must open on the Primary display
<TJ-> evils: yeah... if TV could be to RIGHT you'd likely be fine :)
<evils> that is indeed the desired behaviour
<evils> unfortunately, the tv is physically left of the primary display xD
<sixwheeledbeast> That didn't seem the case in the original question, but it seems so yes.
<TJ-> evils: I suspect the meaning of "Primary" has changed so it now only means 'where the taskbar and menu is located'
<TJ-> evils: turn them upside down? :D
<TJ-> evils: I'm wondering if you could use an RandR translation matrix to effectively alter the coords on the left display... almost certainly not, but then again :)
<TJ-> evils: hmmm, it does look to be possible. See "man xrandr" and the "--transform" info
<evils> devilspie and putwindows both seem like they could cause the desired behaviour if one could set a wildcard like `* opens on display 1`, but they both seem a bit too fiddly, vs "just switch inputs if you open a new window and it didn't appear"
<TJ-> evils: looks like you could translate/shift the X axis using an offset for the 'c' element
<evils> TJ-: i suspect that'll lose some robustness if this setup is ever changed, which is most likely to happen when i'm not around to set up xrandr again
<sixwheeledbeast> So I assume sitting the PC display as primary and modifying the way you open the media player with some geometry offset wouldn't work?
<BluesKaj> or connect a usb hdd with the media on it and let the tv software take care of the playback
<clarkk> TJ-, Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, that didn't work either
<evils> sixwheeledbeast: that would result in the media player always opening on the tv, which is also not what i want, and it wouldn't stop new windows from opening there
<TJ-> clarkk: possibly an internal name/icon name being used as the key. did you try duplicating the icon to another name and setting that in the .desktop file for one of the instances?
<sixwheeledbeast> Maybe two options an open media player normally and a modified media player
<TJ-> evils: is this X not wayland? if so, create 2 X screens. each operates independently of the other but share the mouse.
<evils> BluesKaj: but then he can't control playback from the computer xD, also wouldn't work to play a dvd unless he rips it, puts it on the usb hdd and finds the usb port, then finds the tv menu item to play it
<TJ-> evils: so anything started on :0.0 (primary) stays there, anything started on :0.1 (TV) would stay there
<TJ-> evils: then you can start on the TV with something like "DISPLAY=:0.1 vlc ..."
<evils> TJ-: i'd rather teach him i3 xD
<TJ-> evils: I run 6-monitor setups with 4 X screens; they're very useful for this kind of thing
<evils> the issue isn't getting a setup that acts as desired, the issue is getting that behaviour in a robust way (because i won't be able to fix it)
<evils> the most realistic way i can currently think of to ensure this behaviour is to open every app installed, move them all to the primary display, close them all; it sounds like their position will be remembered
<evils> doesn't help for new apps, but on those rare occasions i suppose one could toggle the tv's input
<BluesKaj> or make the tv the primary
<evils> to summarize, this is a minor annoyance and there's no simple way to fix it
<evils> BluesKaj: then at least it's obvious why they're opening there?
<BluesKaj> it's a matter of priorities i guess
<sixwheeledbeast> The only thing I can think of to help is Alt+Space would bring up your active window menu to move it around. As you say may not be helpful if your not good with this stuff.
<swift110> hey all
<wawrek> hi there, is it safe to remove snapd fron ubuntu ? does the core of the os need it?
<leftyfb> wawrek: run: sudo snap list  # this will list any snaps installed that will be affected by removing snapd
<sixwheeledbeast> wawrek: Yes you can remove it. Apparmor may complain that's about it
<leftyfb> sixwheeledbeast: that is not good advice
<wawrek> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MqCJGyD4z5/
<wawrek> this is the paste.
<wawrek> why gnome and cor epackages are installed through snap?
<leftyfb> wawrek: ok, you will lose all of those applications if you remove snapd
<wawrek> I don't care that much. but is it a good idea to loose core, core18?
<wawrek> I was worried about these 2 ones.
<leftyfb> wawrek: that should be ok. As long as you don't mind losing all of the applications you listed above
<sixwheeledbeast> People that want to remove snapd will not care about loosing snaps. I have removed snapd without issue FWIW.
<leftyfb> sixwheeledbeast: Again, incorrect. Some applications are installed from snap by default now and going forward, might only be available from snap. Not everyone that wants to remove snapd knows they will lose applications they might be using. Telling them to blindly remove snapd is bad advice.
<sixwheeledbeast> WFMIt's not blindly removing it, it's answering the question.
<sixwheeledbeast> clearly if you don't have snapd you will not get snaps.
<sixwheeledbeast> what direction ubuntu wants to go is another matter.
<wawrek> sixwheeledbeast: thanks. I removed snap - it seems to be working fine. I just lost chrome and skype
<sixwheeledbeast> wawrek: :nod:
<leftyfb> sixwheeledbeast: again, some Ubuntu applications are installed from snap by default now. gnome-calculator, gnome logs and gnome-system-monitor for instances. Not everyone understands removing snapd will remove those applications and might be using them regularly.
<wawrek> gnome-logs were listed indeed
<sixwheeledbeast> wawrek: I had apparmor complain that snapd was missing in aa logs you may want to adjust that
<wawrek> hte calculater, the system monitor as well
<wawrek> how to adjust this?
<sixwheeledbeast> Making everything all depend on snapd like this shouldn't be default IMO.
<oerheks> sixwheeledbeast, that is not said/written anywere
<sixwheeledbeast> oerheks: That was hinted above?
<oerheks> yes?
<leftyfb> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-February/040126.html
<oerheks> btw this is not the channel to discuss this, #ubuntu-discuss is made for that
<MeiR> Hi. I've just upgraded ubuntu successfully (to 16.04, don't ask why just now :D), and after the boot it prompted me the familiar conf diff menu, but in some point it failed to continue
<MeiR> can I somehow recover this stage for a convenient lookup?
<clemans> having issues with persistent blobfuse mount storage in Ubuntu 18.04. I have the mount script working fine and a simple `mount -a` after a reboot puts things back to normal but my issue is simply the persisting mount isn't working on boot. Any help is appreciated. Here's the article relating to my setup:
<clemans> https://github.com/Azure/azure-storage-fuse/wiki/2.-Configuring-and-Running
<oerheks> clemans, use paste.ubuntu.com for your 'script' and mount line from your fstab?
<clemans> sure thing. One second.
<clemans> @oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GmHxNHmjP/
<oerheks> clemans, delete that post please, lucky you have it under your name
<oerheks> as it contains private info
<clemans> It's white washed, don't worry
<oerheks> oh oke
<oerheks> pieeeuw
<clemans> :)
<oerheks> line 15 i worry about
<clemans> I hear ya. if you look closely, that line literally has the word 'random' in it. I also changed all characters to random ones.
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> i am missing  --container-name=mycontainer ( =backup in your case)
<oerheks> ?
<Nyle> is it possile to get latest KDE on 18.04?
<Nyle> Plastma 5.17
<WoC> is there a some known support channel for mesa ?
<WoC> struggeling with opencl undert mesa on my ubuntu installation...
<WoC> idk if it is because it is a 64 bit os with 32 bit gpu
<ducasse> WoC: apparently not on freenode, maybe on another network
<WoC> ty, despite the name; #dri-devel seems to be the go-to place
<oerheks> Nyle, you might want to reask in #kubuntu or #kde
<dreamon> hello. want to buy a thinkpad. I can choose between a Intel UHD or a AMD RADEON RX640 graphic card.
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | dreamon start here
<ubottu> dreamon start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dreamon> but I could not find any kind of information that RX640 works on Ubuntu
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, nothing ..
<de-facto> dreamon, do you know https://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki ?
<oerheks> even amd gives no clue; too new?
<dreamon> de-facto, it looks very old. last entry 2018. this notebook is a new one.
<oerheks> and what laptop uses this? hints point to apple..
<dreamon> Lenovo Thinkpad E15 20RD0011GE
<oerheks> right, too new .. you have to be patient, for amdgpu-pro
<dreamon> oerheks, so, by buying this device will make totally no picture?
<zutat> dell xps ;)
<oerheks> dreamon, you have to try an ubuntu live session, obviously we cannot tell
<dreamon> I will make a telephon call to ask for. I cannot try because I didnt bought till now ;)
<oerheks> dreamon, and ask if that intel 10th gen has its own gpu build in? or is it such a intel + amd mix?
<oerheks> else; ask if the UHD version can be upgraded with a mobile gpu
<dreamon>  oerheks, Intel gpu is a different device → 20RD001AGE
<Sven_vB> hi! any hints on how to get the battery indicator (ideally, acpi -b) working on an Acer Aspire SW5-012?
<Sven_vB> using xenial with linux-image-lowlatency-hwe
<Sven_vB> Windows 10 can't see the battery either btw
<Sven_vB> I know the machine is problematic, I got it for free though. :)
 * Sven_vB found https://github.com/jfrimmel/Acer-Switch-Battery-Module , will try.
<Nyle> oerheks: ok tha;nks
<Nyle> join #kubuntu
<Nyle> join #kubuntu
<Nyle> seriously.
<eelstrebor> i need to securely erase some hdd's but everything i read says that there really isn't a 100% reliable way to securely erase an hdd or ssd short of melting them down into a pool of goo
<Sven_vB> what. suddenly it works, while I was still trying to debug the Makefile errors. is there a way to query which kernel module I currently use to see my battery level?
<zippo^> Hi, I cannot find: an application of Google Drive on Ubuntu Mate?
<zippo^> Can someone help me?
<Sven_vB> eelstrebor, I have just the right website for you, somewhere. *searching*
<Sven_vB> eelstrebor, I assume you're already familiar with the different approaches for magnetic disks vs. SSD, and know why not to overwrite SSDs?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "ls -l /sys/class/power_supply/BAT*/device/driver"
<Sven_vB> eelstrebor, I cannot quickly find the page for SSDs, but here's for magnetic diks http://web.archive.org/web/20200224161004/http://www.nber.org/sys-admin/overwritten-data-gutmann.html
<Sven_vB> *disks
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<Coraxyn> Morning
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Coraxyn> Installed 18.04 LTS and all works except graphics.  Using AMD RX5500 XT.  Installed AMD drivers and get two lines of text about recovering journal and clean, then total freeze
<eelstrebor> Sven_vB, i'm aware that ssd's have a different wipe technique than hdd except that both have a ata secure erase feature that operates diffently between and hdd and ssd
<Coraxyn> Will not even boot into grub
<Coraxyn> What now?
<eelstrebor> kind of a hassle to get the drive unfrozen
<Sven_vB> eelstrebor, as long as you understand that (and ideally, why) an SSD will try its best to resist your overwrite attempts, you're probably good. :)
<Sven_vB> eelstrebor, if you need to unfreeze it, I guess your HDD is actually an SSD?
<eelstrebor> Sven_vB, nope, not an ssd when it has a label with 7200 rpm printed on it
<eelstrebor> i ran hdparm on both ssd and hdd and they're all frozen
<Sven_vB> eelstrebor, then you should be able to wipe it by regular block device access
<eelstrebor> i started shred last night and it still hasn't finished the first pass
<Sven_vB> make a symlink to /dev/disk/by-id/???, double-check it points to the right disk then as root, "ddrescue /dev/urandom wipedisk" + probably --force or similar
<Sven_vB> oh wow
<eelstrebor> i'm trying secure erase now - hdparm says it'll take 3 hours
<Sven_vB> is the disk that slow, or is it on a slow USB interface?
<Sven_vB> yeah in case of slow link the internal erase will be faster.
<eelstrebor> it's sata 3
<Sven_vB> strange
<Sven_vB> anyway, good luck :)
<eelstrebor> the drive is failing though
<Sven_vB> TJ-, it was a symlink to ../../../../../bus/acpi/drivers/battery, but it only has another symlink PNP0C0A:00 -> ../../../../devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/80860F41:00/PNP0C0A:00/ and 3 write-only files bind, unbind, uevent
<Sven_vB> TJ-, is the driver name part of the symlink? if so, which?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it's using the standard ACPI battery interface
<Sven_vB> TJ-, how can I find the kernel module name for that? lsmod has many with name *acpi*: acpi_pad acpi_thermal_rel sdhci sdhci_acpi snd_intel_sst_acpi snd_intel_sst_core snd_soc_acpi snd_soc_acpi_intel_match
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it's built-in
<Sven_vB> oh I see
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<mplsjoker> how come I can
<clemans> I believe I've narrowed down my mount on boot issue to `_netdev` not fully working. I wonder if its possible that the mount fails during boot because it happens prior to networking being established. If this is to be true, what's the best way to create a `mount -a` script that runs on boot post networking-up ?
<mplsjoker> no longer boot toram from=usb with acpi=off into recovery mode on Ubuntu
<Sinother_83> someone knows why ubuntu frozen at start after change ip?hello everyone this happen so quickly
<Sinother_83> i can't dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<Sinother_83> ill search inf aboy it but nothing happens, recovery mode works fine
<Sinother_83> no mouse, no keyboard
<Sinother_83> any help its ap`reciated
<Sinother_83> anyone recomend me to actualice to 19.xx?
<Sinother_83> noone?
<Sinother_83> :(
<compdoc> never heard of actualice
<leftyfb> sonicsignal: 19.xx of what?
<leftyfb> Sinother_83: ^
<gandhii> Got a 4k monitor on hdmi and a standard monitor on dvi plugged into built in amd rhyzen 3 gpu.  DVI monitor only works if the hdmi is unplugged... otherwise only the 4k. Only the single monitor shows up in the display settings.  Any suggestions to get both working?
<gandhii> Sinother: not understanding..  try going over the specifics of what you changed before it choked
<TJ-> Just experienced a very weird issue with 19.10/5.3.0-40 ... whilst moving the laptop bluetooth input totally died whilst I rested a Qi portable battery pack on the keyboard. dmesg showing USB hardware/hci0 errors. Had to "modprobe -r btusb" and reinsert the module to regain control.
<TJ-> keyboard is bluetooth
<gandhii> weird.   a cold boot not bring things back in line?
<hggdh> TJ-: weird. Can you repeat the issue? What you said makes me think of EM interference
<TJ-> Didn't need/want to go that far... just intrigued whether it was coincidence or the Qi actually affected the PC itself
<TJ-> hggdh: I don't want to right now... the 'PC' part is the display portion, the keyboard only has a BT transceiver in to talk to the 'display' ... the Qi was on the front palm rest so at least 20cm from the active electronics of the PC part
<TJ-> hggdh: this is an Asus transformer-style (T300CHI) with magnetically attached bluetooth keyboard/touchpad dock
<TJ-> hggdh: Qi shouldn't be activated anyhow - doubt the 25A battery pack it is part of would upset things though
<hggdh> TJ-: it could be coincidence; it could also be an unshielded enclosure on the battery pack, or the display (more probable, I think)
<TJ-> hggdh: yeah... I use the keyboard as a tray like this quite alot but this was first time carrying the Qi charger pack... I'll try it later when I don't need to work!
<TJ-> Hmmm, it all starts with 5 repeats of "[Sun Mar  8 18:41:37 2020] usb 1-4: Failed to suspend device, error -110"
<TJ-> OH! I wonder... maybe the Qi pack triggered the lid-closed detection but somehow then reset it so the PC didn't actually try to suspend (PC remained responsive to its hardware buttons for Vol Up/Down)
<chandoo> Hi
<chandoo> I am installing ubunt on mac mini 2011 , i am struggling to find fglrx, can you pls help
<Dixie_F> Anyone here to answer a question I can't figure out how to google
<TJ-> !ask | Dixie_F
<ubottu> Dixie_F: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dixie_F> lol, sorry.  So I am recovering a system and the system seems largely functional except for some odd key things that were ok before (mostly in vim) and a problem with less,more,man where regardless of what I set for number of lines in $LINES they are nearly unusable.  This makes debug challenging
<pennTeller> Hi guys, can I get your input on how to find the latest network outage on my ubuntu server?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !server | pennTeller
<ubottu> pennTeller: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<pennTeller> thanks
<TJ-> Dixie_F: sounds like a terminal emulator issue. Are you working from the GUI or from a virtual console?
<Dixie_F> Neither, I am trying despeately to get ssh working so my 54 yr old bod can stop sitting on the floor in front of a monitor I have connected to my usually headless server.
<Dixie_F> could be.  I think .... do you think term persits through logins? I had a ton of issues till I renamed .bashrc
<Dixie_F> yup, xterm-256 color
<Dixie_F> what should term be for a local monitor on a no-gui OS?
<TJ-> Dixie_F: try "screen" or "vt-100"
<Dixie_F> vt-100 is really bad screen is sortof the same although it responds to changes in $LINES
<TJ-> Dixie_F: have you tried a "reset" command in the terminal?
<Dixie_F> no that's a good thought
<TJ-> Dixie_F: it could be some stray control codes have reprogrammed it
<Dixie_F> bash: reset command not found
<Dixie_F> ???
<TJ-> Dixie_F: try Ctrl+J reset Ctrl+J
<Dixie_F> same
<Dixie_F> I am not running linux
<TJ-> Errrrr.... !
<Dixie_F> tput sgr0
<Dixie_F> solaris based unix
<Pazooza> Open Indiana.
<Dixie_F> smartos
<TJ-> Dixie_F: this is *Ubuntu* support nothing else
<Dixie_F> Ok, you've been a great help.  I will cease asking...
<Dixie_F> I figured they were generic questions
<Shirakawasuna> Anyone have luck setting up wireguard on ubuntu 18.04? I'd like to follow a secure strategy with relatively little config file editing - not because it's too technical, but because it's easy to forget where my settings live when they're distributed in various parts of /etc.
<Shirakawasuna> e.g., I found the network-manager-wireguard project, but it's only available via compiling it myself or PPAs with way too many packages in them. Makes me concerned about security.
<oerheks> compile it yourself, or wait for kernel 5.6 something?
<Shirakawasuna> sorry, I mean just being a client
<Shirakawasuna> I already have a wireguard server set up
<Shirakawasuna> from what I can tell, the way to set up wireguard, currently, is to mess with a few config files directly. Just want to make sure that is, indeed, the best option
<oerheks> all guides i find ask you to generate a key, edit a conf file and enable wireguard
<oerheks> not that much steps though
<oerheks> and take a look at https://www.wireguard.com/todo/ todo list, it is a project in progress
<ioria> or simply install 19.10
<ws2k3> when i connect from ubuntu to openvpn i get the following error Sun Mar  8 16:50:46 2020 /sbin/ip addr add dev tun0 172.15.145.232/24 broadcast 172.15.145.255
<ws2k3> Error: Invalid prefix for given prefix length. what could be wrong here?
<Shirakawasuna> ioria, gonna wait on 20.04
<Shirakawasuna> I've had a much smoother time upgrading between LTSs
<Shirakawasuna> oerheks, yes, but still better than openvpn
<ioria> Shirakawasuna, the problem is not lts or not, but what you have done on your system
<Shirakawasuna> I think LTS --> LTS upgrades get more testing
<Shirakawasuna> since they're targeted not just at desktop users but cloud
<ioria> nasty german sluts
<ioria> kjf  ebrsdfgjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<oerheks> cats and keyboards ..
<ioria> i beg your pardon, my idiot brother
<jeremy31> LOL
<XC2299> I have a raid10 machine setup and I think some of the disks came loose (they weren't reporting). I've reseated the cables and the drives now appear, but mdadm is reporting that "Found some drive for an array that is already active /dev/md/0".
<XC2299> Alert UUID:.... does not exist. Dropping into shell!
<XC2299> My google foo is failing me, does anyone have any suggestions for what I should do or look into?
<chandoo> need graphics card help
<chandoo> are there any special grub entries for graphics ATI 6630M, cos mac mini doesnt boot
<chandoo> until i make changes to grub entry add nomodset and remove quiet
<Bashing-om> chandoo: AMD drivers are now in the kernel. What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<chandoo> two entries display unclaimed one for Radeon HD 6630M and second for integrated graphica controller
<chandoo> Bashing-om, first entry is VGA compatible controller
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Ouch - laptop with optimus graphics ?
<chandoo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cymbtPRSTZ
<chandoo> Bashing-om,
<chandoo> Bashing-om, it is mac mini 2011
<chandoo> Bashing-om, what entries grub should have to boot sucessfully?
<chandoo> how to fix the boot issue
<chandoo> does this link make any sense
<chandoo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELUzf0MDQS0
<chandoo> i am thinking of trying those entries into grub
<oerheks> blacklist nouveau might be a help https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Bashing-om> chandoo: I do not find 6630M listed - still checking. I do not have audio on this work station but will see what the youtube link is.
<oerheks> for mac mini 2011
<chandoo> oerheks, yes
<chandoo> all i have is grey screen while booting
<chandoo> if i press ESC and makde gru changes then i can boot into ubuntu
<FreVal> I have installed ubuntu on my laptop, but windows is still installed there too. I cant boot into windows anymore and just want to completly remove it. But i cant see the partition in gparted. Maybe its in a safe mode or something. Is it possible to find it and remove it from Ubuntu ?.
<bprompt> FreVal:  should show up in gparted, check the device list closely
<bprompt> FreVal:  assuming is still there
<FreVal> bprompt it does not show, i have 1TB of storage and it only shows 1 partition on 500g and 512efi.
<bprompt> FreVal:  then  maybe it's gone
<FreVal> So half of the harddrive just vanished ?
<oerheks> you might have installed ubuntu in not-uefi mode?
<oerheks> or windows in legacy, and ubuntu in uefi mode?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Found no help - yet. My graphics here are not good enough to follow the youtube ^ link. As there is also no driver for the Intel chipset; what can you boot to if the "nomodeset" parameter is not used ?
<chandoo> Bashing-om, just grey color screen
<FreVal> oerheks, I got an Dell Xps 15 7590, And I am not sure where to find where its says Uefi / legacy in that bios.
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Can you get as far as the login screen before that grey ?
<Bashing-om> chandoo: I have the idea that from 2011, that updateing the pciids will be a good thing, Maybe we can get the system to boot to TTY and update ?
<chandoo> no login screen, nothing displays on the screen
<chandoo> while booting i press ESC and goto grub edit and boot works
<Aristide> Hello !
<Aristide> Someone has already try to boot Ubuntu on a HI8 Chuwi tablet ?
<Aristide> (from µSD card)
<Aristide> (For example)
<Bashing-om> chandoo: "grub edit" is adding the nomodeset boot paramater ? I have the thought to replace it and boot to TTY there.
<chandoo> Bashing-om, that is what i am adding
<chandoo> for that i am interrupting the boot process and editing the grub, or else i see gray screen
<FreVal> oerheks it is installed in Uefi mode
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Ack. let's see if you can boot to TTY, instead of nomodeset insert the term " systemd.unit=multi-user.target ". Advise if you gain the terminal here.
<chandoo> i am in ubuntu now
<chandoo> what do you want to modify
<FreVal> oerheks I checked what ubuntu is installed in, and that is in Uefi. Not sure about Windows. But can i somehow just remove everything and reinstall ubuntu?.
<chandoo> i am in terminal
<Bashing-om> chandoo: We just update drom here :) .. run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo update-pciids ' .
<Bashing-om> from*
<chandoo> Bashing-om, okay done
<rynak> Hey, I got a fsck problem and want to check before I do something wrong: [Backstory] I (wrongly) installed tp_smapi on my X240 (with Linux Mint). On the next boot, fsck failed and I had to boot a live iso. I started sudo fsck /dev/sda2 as requested on boot and got various messages. "Resize inode not valid. Recreate?" "Inode 17105 seems to contain garbage. Clear?" "Inode 17106 seems to contain garbage. Clear?" - I confirmed the first two
<rynak> and not I suspect I might be doing something stupid. [Question]: What should I do? Clear a few inodes and hope the disk is fixed? Run testdisk to rescue data first?
<chandoo> Downloaded daily snapshot dates 2020-03-07
<leftyfb> !mint | rynak
<ubottu> rynak: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<chandoo> Bashing-om, reboot?
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Yup, ' systemctl reboot ' . see what we have now for a normal boot :D
<chandoo> stuck at grey screen, i will give few mins
<chandoo> looks like it is booting, but screen is not showing anything
<Bashing-om> chandoo: :( should be only seconds.
<chandoo> when i do ctrl+Alt+Delete system reboots
<chandoo> Bashing-om, then it is not booting
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | chandoo
<ubottu> chandoo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Bashing-om> chandoo: I do not have MAC experience, but in bios do you have any graphics card options ?
<chandoo> Bashing-om, i am not sure if i can go to bios in mac
<chandoo> i am first time user as well
<chandoo> i played with mac mini for few days and mac sucks, i decided to install ubunt onto it
<chandoo> i think all the necessary drivers are there, but grub doesn't have proper entries
<chandoo> i am not sure how to fix this
<Bashing-om> chandoo: This is a 16.04 attempt ? Have you also tried a 18.04 release ?
<chandoo> i downloaded ubuntu this morning
<chandoo> ubuntu mate
<chandoo> the version i got is 18.04.4 LTS(Nionic)
<chandoo> Bionic
<Bashing-om> chandoo: boot issues: have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Macmini5-1/Precise for the Mac ?
<chandoo> yes
<chandoo> product name shows Macmini5,2
<Bashing-om> chandoo: rEFIt. is installed ?
<chandoo> no
<chandoo> i dont want multi boot
<chandoo> i erased macos and install ubuntu only
<zerix> Anyone willing to offer assistance on how to install Audacious 4.0 Beta 1 on Kubuntu from a .tar.bz2 file? I can't find any repo's with the beta.  Problem is the Kubuntu media control widget doesnt work with stricter dbus traffic so the MPRIS 2 server plugin isn't working correctly
<SlidingHorn> !source | zerix
<ubottu> zerix: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<SlidingHorn> oops that's the wrong one, sorry
<SlidingHorn> !build > zerix
<ubottu> zerix, please see my private message
<chandoo> lsmod doesnt show any vga devices Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Sorry - I do not have the experience here to say, I would expect that the Mac bios requires help to boot linux :(
<chandoo> Bashing-om, thanks for all the comments
<Bashing-om> chandoo: Await here for those who do know more about booting Macs.
<SlidingHorn> zerix: please keep your questions in the main chat
<zerix> Makefile:8: extra.mk: No such file or directory
<zerix> make: *** No rule to make target 'extra.mk'.  Stop.
<zerix> errors when running make
<zerix> theres an extra.mk.in file in the directory though
<zerix> had to install gcc, make, autoconf i guess thats everything heh
<johnjbogle1> hello. I am having troubles installing a new OS (feren) on my other laptop. I tried looking for an irc channel for feren, but couldn't find one. Does anyone know what irc channel I need to use for help installing Feren OS? Thanks.
<SlidingHorn> johnjbogle1: /msg alis list feren
<johnjbogle1> SlidingHorn: thanks, but nothing relative there. Any other channels that would be able to help me with installing it? (I believe FerenOS is derivative of Mint.)
<SlidingHorn> johnjbogle1: try looking for options on their website...all I can really say
<johnjbogle1> There is no irc channel listed on their site. Is there not a general linux-based support channel?
<SlidingHorn> johnjbogle1: ##linux
<johnjbogle1> There ya go, now that's a helpful answer. Thanks!
<chandoo> ati drivers
<chandoo> where can i find xorg.conf
<jeremy31> chando use terminal>  locate xorg.conf
<chandoo> I did that , i am not sure if it is the right one,
<chandoo> xorg.conf is in /usr/share/doc/intel
<chandoo> docs say to look for /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<compdoc> have you recently added it?
<chandoo> sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<compdoc> need to do sudo updatedb
<Bashing-om> chandoo: 18.04 has a change to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ .
